# Rotwild Ritter? Wo seid ihr? - Teil 2



## Thomas (22. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Levty (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich sehe lauter Threads über Specialized, Cdale, Superfly, NS Bikes etc...
Bei den Herstellerforen sind die meisten deutschen Hersteller vertreten (Votec, haha, sry, musste sein ), Nicolai, Zonenschein, Alutech, Bergwerk, usw.! Aber das ist doch die Konkurenz von Rotwild innerhalb Deutschland. 

Mit dem Thread hier könnte man schauen ob es sich für Rotwild lohnen würde, einen Forumbetreuer zu organisieren, der vll mal 2 Stunden am Tag hier reinschaut und Leuten, die Probleme mit ihren Bikes haben bzw Fragen haben, weiterhilft. Laut mtb-news.de gibt es Herstellerforen nur wenn es einen Betreuer gibt (wie im Kindergarten ).

Naja, ich erstelle den Thread weil ich schon öffters an Rotwild schreiben musste, weil ich da was nicht verstand...mit einem Forum wäre das viel leichter. Und Andere, die die selbe Frage hätten, würden die Antwort schnell finden bzw. bekommen.

Und hier könnt ich auch mal eure Bilder posten 

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (22. Oktober 2010)

Nun ist es offiziell:

Rotwild und Team Topeak Ergon beenden Kooperation 
Nach fünf Jahren enger Zusammenarbeit im Mountainbike Rennsport und in der Entwicklung endet das Sponsoring von Rotwild im Team Topeak-Ergon zum Ende des Jahres 2010.

Der ganze Artikel....

http://www.bikesportnews.de/news/de...nd-team-topeak-ergon-beenden-kooperation.html


----------



## Orakel (22. Oktober 2010)

ÄÄhhhee, watet nun.
Fangen wir wieder bei null an  ???
Gibt es dafür ne Logische Erklärung, wäre Dankbar.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (22. Oktober 2010)

Wie warum nun ein zweites oder geteiltes Forum?

Da gabs doch schonmal ne Kurzdiskussion mit dem Aufteilen.


----------



## enweh (22. Oktober 2010)

Der alte Thread wird geschlossen (Grund: Anzahl der Beiträge) und hier  quasi einfach nur fortgesetzt.


----------



## nauker (23. Oktober 2010)

R.E1 FS, Größe S










erster Fahreindruck: mal etwas ganz anderes als ich bisher gefahren bin (sonst eher CC), die zusätzlichen Kilos des R.E1 merkt man bergauf doch schon (trotz absenkbarer Gabel und super arbeitendem Dämpfer), allerdings entschädigt die Abfahrt... 

Im Winter werde ich dann das Feintuning vornehmen und den für mich vertretbaren Kompromiss zwischen leichten Teilen und Haltbarkeit versuchen zu finden.

Ich hab das Rad noch nicht gewogen, ich schätze mal, es liegt bei 13,5 und 14 kg, da sollte noch etwas herauszuholen sein.


Ich habe abschliessend noch eine Frage bezüglich der verbauten Bremse RX 20. 

Beim Bremsen gibts ein leichtes Schleifgeräusch, klingt wie eine zwischen den Bremsbelägen befestigte Folie, es gibt zwar keine Einbußen bei der Bremswirkung, das Geräusch kenne ich so allerdings noch nicht.

Ausserdem - Schleiffrei ist etwas anderes 

Ich weiß, dass die Bremsbeläge erst eingefahren werden müssen, allerdings habe ich nun mittlerweile fast 70 km (auch mit dem entsprechenden Bremseinsatz) hinter mir und die Bremsbeläge schleifen unverändert an der Scheibe.

Ist das so normal oder sollte ich schon mit dem Ausrichten der Bremskolben beginnen?

Dank Euch und Happy Trails!

gruss



PS: Dank nochmal an Schrottrox und the donkey!


----------



## Thomas1809 (23. Oktober 2010)

Unser neues Rehlein im Stall, das R.C1 FS WMS PRO von meiner Freundin

























Das neue Ehepaar 
Haben beide die Rahmennummer 006, wenn das nicht nachwuchs gibt


----------



## morei (23. Oktober 2010)

Schöner Anblick, Glückwunsch


----------



## Vincy (23. Oktober 2010)

Nettes Pärchen. 
Welche RH hat denn das WMS? XS oder S?


@nauker
Das Schleifgeräusch bei den Formula-Bremsen ist da leider normal. Der Abstand zwischen Scheibe und Bremsbacken ist relativ gering, zudem ist die Bremsscheibe auch nicht steif genug. 
Das geräuschfreie Justieren ist da reine Glückssache. Ich werde mir wohl nächstes Jahr deswegen die neuen Formula Bremsscheiben mit Spider kaufen.


----------



## fraemisch (23. Oktober 2010)

So schön langsam geht die Saison zu Ende.Mein neuer Rahmen steht auch schon beim Händler....da spare ich mir den Winterputz....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas1809 (23. Oktober 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Nettes Pärchen.
> Welche RH hat denn das WMS? XS oder S?



Ist ein XS


----------



## Thomas1809 (23. Oktober 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> So schön langsam geht die Saison zu Ende.Mein neuer Rahmen steht auch schon beim Händler....da spare ich mir den Winterputz....



Täusch ich mich, oder ist das am Tegersee, Buchsteinhütte / Schwarzetennalm ???


----------



## fraemisch (23. Oktober 2010)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> Täusch ich mich, oder ist das am Tegersee, Buchsteinhütte / Schwarzetennalm ???




Nein, perfekt erkannt. Sind erst zum Wallberg hoch (Photo 1) und wollten dann die Traisl von der Buchsteinhütte runter (wenn wir hochgekommen wären). War trotzdem nett, weil man nach der Scharztenn nochmals 350hm hochfahren (ähm bei Schnee schieben)) kann und dann einen super Trail (wird auch beim Tegernsee Marathon gefahren) runterfahren kann....

Falk


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Oktober 2010)

Ach ja wir waren ja auch letzte Woche noch weg. 5 Tage Schenna, nochmal dem schlechten Wetter entflohen. Aber nicht nur zum Biken, sondern auch noch alpin gewandert. Auch klasse!
















Allle Fotos mit besserer Auflösung gibt es auf meiner Homepage: Klick hier


----------



## Mainbiker363 (23. Oktober 2010)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> Unser neues Rehlein im Stall, das R.C1 FS WMS PRO von meiner Freundin
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Thomas,

Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs

Na dann sind wir ja schon zu dritt / viert (falls meine Frau mitfährt) nächstes Jar in der Fränkischen 

Matthäus


----------



## Mainbiker363 (23. Oktober 2010)

@jmr-biking

man da haste ja richtig schönes Wetter gehabt; Hatte im Stubaital Schnee bis auf 1000m;


@fraemisch

welchen Rahmen haste bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraemisch (24. Oktober 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> @jmr-biking
> 
> man da haste ja richtig schönes Wetter gehabt; Hatte im Stubaital Schnee bis auf 1000m;
> 
> ...




Ersatz für meinen C2 2010 Rahmen mit Lackriss.


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Oktober 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> @jmr-biking
> 
> man da haste ja richtig schönes Wetter gehabt; Hatte im Stubaital Schnee bis auf 1000m;



Ja, die ersten 3 Tage waren richtig klasse mit durchschnittlich 17 Grad im Tal. Aber am 4. Tag hat`s über Nacht geschneit und die Schneefallgrenze war so bei 1500 m. Trotzdem konnten wir noch ne schöne Wandertour auf Meran 2000 machen und mit etwas dickeren Klamotten ging auch noch ne Bike-Tour am letzten Tag.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (24. Oktober 2010)

hab mir heuer doch noch ein neues Spielzeug gegönnt...
















ist zwar das 2010er Modell, dafür war der Preis unschlagbar


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Oktober 2010)

Trotz 2010er Modell immer noch ein schönes Rad und wenn der Preis noch stimmt ist doch alles in Ordnung. 

Nur den Edge würde ich auf dem Vorbau montieren. Sieht dann irgendwie eleganter aus. 

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike!


----------



## Orakel (24. Oktober 2010)

@RCC03-Biker
viel Spass damit.
Zum 2011er Modell hat sich ja "nur" der FW um 5mm erhöht und das Steuerrohr ist jetzt Getapered.


----------



## at021971 (24. Oktober 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ....
> Nur den Edge würde ich auf dem Vorbau montieren. Sieht dann irgendwie eleganter aus...


 
Wird er schon noch machen. Aktuell schränkt der kleine Spacerturm den Platz für den Edge wohl zu sehr ein.

Ich hatte gestern das selbe Problem beim einem Test-R.R2 FS. Da war nicht dran zu denken, den Edge auf den Vorbau zu bekommen. So mußte ich ihn auch an ungünstiger Stelle auf dem Lenker platzieren. Hier mal ein paar Bilder und Austattung vom Testbike:













Rotwild R.R2 (2010) - Oktober 2010
Größe: L (54 cm)
Rahmengewicht: ?.??? g (inklusive Dämpfer, Steuersatz und Sattelstützen-Schnellspanner)
Gesamtgewicht: 11.545 g (mit Pedale)
Rotwild R.R2 FS
Rotwild RHS 2
Rotwild Seatclamp 
Procraft Vorbau -> Rotwild S120 AL7075 T6
Rotwild B140 Flat Bar -> Rotwild B120 Carbon Flat Bar
Rotwild P200 AL7075 -> Rotwild P180 Carbon
Rotwild Chainstay Protection
6 Noname Alu Spacer -> 2 Procraft Carbon Pacer 
Magura Durin MD120M -> DT Swiss XMM 100 QR
Fox RP23 ProPedal
Rotwild Gummi Griffe -> Ergon GA1-L 
Fi'zi:k Tundra -> Fi'zi:k Aliente Carbon mit Carbon Inserts
Shimano XT RapidFire Plus SL-M770
Shimano XT FD-M771
Shimano XTR Shadow RD-M972-SGS Carbon
Shimano XT CN-HG93
Shimano XT FC-M770 -> Truvativ Noir / SRAM X.0 (grau)
Shimano XT Hollowtech II Innenlager -> Truvativ GXP Team Innenlager (rot)
Shimano XT Kassette - Truvativ PG990 II Kassette (rot)
Shimano XT Schaltzüge -> Gore Ride-On Sealed Low Friction Schaltzüge 
Formula RX20 180/160 -> Magura Marta SL 180/180
Formula RX20 Disk 180/160 -> Magura Marta SL Rotor 180/180
DT Swiss X1800 - DT Swiss XR1450
DT Swiss RWS QR 5 mm -> DT Swiss RWS Thru Bolt 9/10 mm 
Continental Race King 2.2 Supersonic 
Schwalbe SV13

Als Gabel wird aber eine DT Swiss XMM 100 QR (2010) zum Einsatz kommen. Diese ist aber nur unwesentlich leichter als die aktuell verbaute Magrura Durin MD120M. 





Zudem werde ich noch das eine der andere der rot markierten Teile tauschen lassen. Mal sehen, wie dann das Angebot ausieht.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Oktober 2010)

Wenn das dann dein neues Bike wird, dann Hut ab. Die Teileliste liest sich schon sehr gut!  Da wird ja richtig gut investiert!  Bin mal auf des Ergebnis gespannt!


----------



## at021971 (24. Oktober 2010)

Wie gesagt, alles hängt vom Preis ab. Sollte sich der bisher genannte Rabatt trotz der Änderungen halbwegs realiseren lassen lassen, dann werde ich wohl zuschlagen.  

Die erste Testfahrt hat gezeigt, dass das R.R2 FS troz seiner konstruktiven Nähe zum R.GT1, doch einen ganz eigenen Charakter hat. Den galt es vor dem Kauf zu verifizieren. Nun steht einem Kauf nur noch ein vernüftiger Preis im Wege. ;-)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RCC03-Biker (24. Oktober 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Trotz 2010er Modell immer noch ein schönes Rad und wenn der Preis noch stimmt ist doch alles in Ordnung.
> 
> Nur den Edge würde ich auf dem Vorbau montieren. Sieht dann irgendwie eleganter aus.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike!



Mit der Position des Edge bin ich auch noch nicht zufrieden. Durch den kurzen Vorbau und dem kurzen Spacer ist es da aber schon ziemlich knapp. Werde es aber noch ausprobieren.


----------



## nauker (24. Oktober 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ...Trotz 2010er Modell immer noch ein schönes Rad...
> 
> 
> ich finde eigentlich auch ältere modelljahrgänge recht zeitlos...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (24. Oktober 2010)

Das ist doch alles relativ. Mann sollte dann auch Gleiches mit Gleichem vergleichen. An dem Bike sind nunmal bisher keine super leichten Teile, wie an Deinem verbaut. Welche Rahmengröße hat Dein RCC 1.0 bei 2,2 kg mit Dämpfer und Steuersatz denn?

Einiges werde ich aber noch änderen lassen und dann das Gewicht auf rund 10,8 kg senken. Vielmehr ist aber bei vertretbarem finanziellem Aufwand und einem Rahmen in Größe L nicht möglich. Zudem gilt es zu beachten, dass sich für einen Fahrer mit < 90 kg Reisegewicht extremer Leichtbau a la ZTR Olympic ausschließt.

Primär hängt es von den verwendeten Teilen ab. Vergleiche ich das "Test RR2 FS" mit Deiner Teileliste ergeben sich folgende Gewichtsunterschiede:

Vorderrad: +206 g
Hinterrad: +380 g
Bremse V+H: + 54 g
Vorbau: +50g
Dämpfer: +20g
Gabel: +50g
Kurbel + Innenlager: +100 g
Schaltung: +100 g
Sattel: +100 g 

Macht in Summe 1.060 g. Viel vom dem wird durch den noch austehenden Umbau wegfallen.

Die Team Version des R.R2 FS mit komplettem XTR Antrieb und XR1450 Laufrädern dürfte real leicht unter dem Gewicht Deines RCC 1.0 liegen. Und mit Deinen Laufrädern ist ein Gewicht einiges unter 10 kg durchaus realistisch.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## nauker (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi Thomas, 

ich hatte nicht die Absicht, das "Test RR2 FS" mit meinem altem Rad (Rahmengröße S) zu vergleichen.

Und doch fand ich allgemein und absolut subjektiv das Gewicht des RR2 FS in der "Rotwild- Standardausführung" (von Dir real gewogen und keine geschönten Herstellerangaben) von 11,5 kg recht hoch.

Und das man durch den geschickten Tausch diverser Komponenten noch einiges gewichtsmäßig rausholen kann, darin sind wir uns einig.

Wird garantiert ein super Rad!

gruss


----------



## at021971 (24. Oktober 2010)

Aber sicherlich ist auffällig, dass sich trotz massivem Carboneinsatz, in den sieben Jahren, seit dem das RCC 1.0 das Licht der Welt erblickt hat, bei Rotwild gewichtsmäßig eigentlich nicht viel, ja mitunter sogar gar nichts getan hat. Mann könnte fast sagen, ADP hat sich vom extremen Leichtbau, den man zu Anfang des Jahrtausends bei den Rahmen mitprägte, verabschiedet.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SchrottRox (25. Oktober 2010)

nauker schrieb:


> R.E1 FS, Größe S
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...was für ein herrlicher Rahmen

Wegen Deiner Bremse kann ich leider nix sagen. Gugg dir auf jeden Fall noch mal den Anbau genau an, also die Mittigkeit des Bramssattels usw., auf jeden Fall musst Du auch den richtigen Sitz des Hinterrades checken

Viel Erfolg und noch viel mehr Spass mit dem Teil


----------



## TOM4 (29. Oktober 2010)

@at021971/all: ist die Geometrie von einem R.R1/2 FS denn auch mit einer 120er Gabel fahrbar? hab gesehen das bei dem R.R" Testbike eine 120er Durin drinn wäre!

Wäre dann auch nicht abgeneigt vorne etwas mehr Federweg in mein r1 zu backen. Dann würde ich es auch nicht mehr hergeben wollen!


gruß Tom


----------



## at021971 (29. Oktober 2010)

TOM4 schrieb:


> @at021971/all: ist die Geometrie von einem R.R1/2 FS denn auch mit einer 120er Gabel fahrbar? hab gesehen das bei dem R.R" Testbike eine 120er Durin drinn wäre!
> 
> Wäre dann auch nicht abgeneigt vorne etwas mehr Federweg in mein r1 zu backen. Dann würde ich es auch nicht mehr hergeben wollen!....


 
Keine Frage, das 2010er R.R2FS funktioniert auch mit einer 120 Gabel perfekt. Ich konnte auch an steilen Auffahrten keine Neigung zum Aufsteigen festgestellt. Das Bike sieht halt nur ein wenig wie ein Chopper aus. Nicht so extrem, wie es sich jetzt vielleicht anhört, aber doch sichtbar.

In Tests Ende letzten Jahres wurde dem Normalbike sogar zur 120 mm Version (R.R2 GT) geraten, da diese auf Abfahrten besser beherrschbar ist.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## TOM4 (29. Oktober 2010)

also auf deinen foto´s sieht´s eigentlich nicht so tragisch aus! (belichtungswinkel?) 
also von der optik her, gefällt mir meins mit der 100er gabel schon recht gut - sieht so racig aus! 
aber gegen ein bischen mehr komfort, hätt ich natürlich auch nichts einzuwenden (man(n) wird ja nicht jünger!)

mal sehen was ich mach, vielleicht kauf ich mir ja auch entlich meine wunschgabel (magura durin race) und lass es von der geo so wie es ist.

danke für die info

gruß tom

p.s. hat vielleicht irgendein ritter ein bild von einem r1 fs mit einem rizer lenker?


----------



## at021971 (29. Oktober 2010)

@Tom
Nur mal zur Kläreung, reden wir hier über ein 2008/2009er R.R1 FS? Wenn ja, dann bitte mit Vorsicht an die 120 mm Gabel rangehen, denn dieses Bike wird sich da aufgrund der anderen Geometrie und dem weniger an Federweg anders verhalten.

Mein RCC.09, für 80 mm Federgabel ausgelegt, hat mit eine 100 mm SID am Berg nicht mehr wirklich gut funktioniert.

Auch mein R.GT1 fahre ich vorne grundsätzlich auf den zum Hinterbau passenden 120 mm. Bei diesem Bike funktionieren aber auch die 140 mm auf steilen Anstiegen sehr gut. Jedoch machen die 140 mm beim Downhill auf der Strasse keinen Spaß. Im Geländer sind sie natürlich herzlichst willkommen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## TOM4 (29. Oktober 2010)

ja ich hab ein 08/09 r1 fs. ist das so viel anders als ein 2010er? ich hab gedacht die sind eh gleich
also dann werd ich mir dann doch meine wunschgabel holen und es bei den 100mm belassen.

vielleicht werd ich zweck komfort einen low rizer montieren.
deshalb nochmal meine frage hat bzw. weiss wer zufällig ein foto von einem r1 fs 08/09 mit einem rizer lenker? wäre super um mir ein bild zu machen, damit ich nicht unnötig umbau und dann gefällts mir nicht! denn, das auge isst ja mit!

gruß tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo TOM,
hier auf dem Bild siehst du mein ehemaliges R.C1 FS von 2008. Der Rahmen ist identisch mit dem R.R1 FS von 2008. Ich hatte einen Rizer von Race Face drauf und damit ließ es sich entspannt Touren fahren.





Zu einer 120er Gabel würde ich dir auch nicht raten, da du ja hinten auch nur 100 mm hast und die Geo wirklich anders ist als bei dem für 2010 eingeführten Rahmen mit ALS 2 System und 110 mm Federweg hinten.


----------



## TOM4 (30. Oktober 2010)

Danke für dein foto! werds halt mal umschrauben und schauen ob mir die optik zusagt. 

das mit der gabel werd ich dann lieber lassen. 

danke für die info.

gruß tom


----------



## at021971 (30. Oktober 2010)

Das R.R1 FS (2008/2009) ist ja dem R.GT1 (2009) sehr ähnlich somit kannst auch hier ein Paar Eindrücke zum Rizer gewinnen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/23421

Zudem haben die 2011 R.R1/R2 Modelle mit dem Wechsel zu Crank Brother auch alle einen leichten Rizer bekommen. Siehe hier: 











Und das die Topeak Ergon Team ist auch im Wettkampf teilweise einen Rizer gefahren. 

Also optisch passt das meines Erachtens auf jeden Fall.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## TOM4 (30. Oktober 2010)

oh! die neuen räder sehen einfach nur  aus!

werd dann mal auf mein r1 auch nen low rizer schrauben


----------



## Vincy (31. Oktober 2010)

Die CB Low-Rizer haben auch nur 15mm Höhe. Üblich sind da sonst 20mm.
Die CB Vorbauten auch 6°, während die von Rotwild 8° haben.


----------



## TOM4 (31. Oktober 2010)

jetzt hamma soviel über mein rad gsprochen und da hab ich mich doch glatt neu verliebt!

damit der fred nicht zuweit nach hinten rutscht und damit auch mal wieder ein hirsch in freier wildbahn bzw. in artgerechter haltung hier rein kommt mal ein paar bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (1. November 2010)

Ich und meine Freundin haben heute das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt, um zum Start des Winterpokals über die Höhen der Eifel zu biken:









Na ja, die letzten zwei Tage war ich auch als Tour-Guide für EifelTour unterwegs, also "Business as usual".


----------



## single-malts (3. November 2010)

Servus,  habe mir jetzt auch mal ein Rotwild gekönnt.... obwohl man wo anders zwei Räder dafür bekommt !

An die R.R2 FS Fahrer unter UNS.

Wie habt ihr eure Waffe eingestellt?

Ich habe eins mit ALS II System, einem DT-Swiss XM180 und einer Magura Durin 100R (Rotwild).

Die Gabel kunktuioniert super wenn ich den in der Tabelle angegebnen Druck fahre.
Dem Dämpfer musste ich 15,5 Bar verpassen (~88kg farhfertig 194cm) bevor er spaß gemacht hat.

Was habt ihr für ein Setup?


----------



## LDSign (3. November 2010)

single-malts schrieb:


> Servus,  habe mir jetzt auch mal ein Rotwild gekönnt.... obwohl man wo anders zwei Räder dafür bekommt !
> 
> An die R.R2 FS Fahrer unter UNS.
> 
> ...



Hallihallo

Der Hahnenkamm bei Alzenau? Dann wären dort schon zwei RR2FS unterwegs 

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## single-malts (3. November 2010)

LDSign schrieb:


> Hallihallo
> 
> Der Hahnenkamm bei Alzenau? Dann wären dort schon zwei RR2FS unterwegs
> 
> ...



Joup, der Unterfränkische Hahnenkamm... 
Am Sonntag habe ich das R2 über selbigen getragen, um es ein zu gewöhnen (und die Felge, dank Platten, nicht zu demulieren).
Gruß


----------



## at021971 (3. November 2010)

ich (1,91 m / 85 kg) mußte bei meinem Test-R.R2 FS mindestens 250 PSI = 17,24 bar in den Fox RP23 füllen. Und das Bike hatte dann immer noch 0,7 - 0,8 cm  (~  25 %) SAG. Selbst 300 PSI = 20,48 bar haben daran nicht viel geändert. Ob der Dämpfer in Ordnung war, ist in Klärung. Allgemein gilt aber wohl, dass die Lager des ALS II Hinterbaus mehr Druck verlangen als die Gleitlager des original ALS.

Guß
Thomas


----------



## RCC03-Biker (7. November 2010)

War heute mit meinem Hirsch wieder mal in Freier Wildbahn unterwegs



 

 

 

Hat viel Spaß gemacht...


----------



## SchrottRox (7. November 2010)

...der Weg gefällt mir


----------



## Corax1975 (7. November 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...der Weg gefällt mir


 
...Allerdings! Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Könnte bei uns aber der Bergstraße sein!

Gruß


----------



## RCC03-Biker (7. November 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...der Weg gefällt mir




Da musst erst mal den ganzen Trail sehen und fahren...
Ist mein Lieblingstrail bei mir in der Gegend


----------



## at021971 (7. November 2010)

Wo ist das denn in oder um Rosenheim? Wäre ja nicht allzuweit von mir daheim.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (8. November 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn in oder um Rosenheim? Wäre ja nicht allzuweit von mir daheim.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Bad Feilnbach


----------



## Davrick (8. November 2010)

Hi,

Sieht aus wie der Trail vom Farrenpoint nach Bad Feilnbach runter, der von der steilen Schotterstraße links abbiegt? Oder ist das ein anderer?

Gruß


----------



## RCC03-Biker (9. November 2010)

Davrick schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Sieht aus wie der Trail vom Farrenpoint nach Bad Feilnbach runter, der von der steilen Schotterstraße links abbiegt? Oder ist das ein anderer?
> 
> Gruß



richtig. Diesen Trail kann man aber noch ri. Brannenburg weiterfahren


----------



## Davrick (10. November 2010)

Ja der Trail ist wirklich nett. Leider vernichtet man vom Farrenpoint runter auf der Schotterstraße sehr viele Höhenmeter bis dann mal der Einstieg kommt.
Wie sieht denn deine Hausrunde mit dem Trail aus?


----------



## 007ike (10. November 2010)

Hier wurde so viel über die r.r2 geschrieben dass ich mich genötigt sehe euch meins hier auch zu zeigen! Bitte seht:





10,25kg, damit bin ich sehr zufrieden, da ich ohne Probleme die 10kg knacken kann, mit Teilen die im Keller liegen. Bin ja noch etwas am testen, welche Komponenten am Besten passen. Von der Performance des Bikes bin ich richtig begeistert! Das macht richtig Spaß!


----------



## jmr-biking (11. November 2010)

Heute auf Facebook gesehen:

Ein sehr interessantes "We love details"-Foto:





Zitat von Rotwild: The Albanator: New 2011 race fully R.R2 FS ... R2 race technology, tested and proved by Marathon World Champion Alban Lakata

Was tut sich denn da bei Rotwild???


----------



## TOM4 (11. November 2010)

hoffentlich machens für meinen landsmann - weltmeister ein special sponsoring!!
wäre wirklich unsinnig jetzt, wo man wieder einen weltmeister hat, sich aus dem sponsoring zu verabschieden!


----------



## hhninja81 (11. November 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Heute auf Facebook gesehen:
> 
> Ein sehr interessantes "We love details"-Foto:
> 
> ...



Hat mich auch gewundert, ob es den Rahmen jetzt doch in Grün gibt? Ich habe meine Gabel gerade zum Lacken gegeben und warte auf den neuen Rahmen...würde mich ein wenig ärgern!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (11. November 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Heute auf Facebook gesehen:
> 
> Ein sehr interessantes "We love details"-Foto:
> 
> ...



Ist mir heute auch aufgefallen. Bin sehr gespannt was es da evtl. für Neuigkeiten gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (12. November 2010)

Das Geheimnis wurde auf Facebook von Rotwild gelüftet. Es wird keine grünen Rahmen und Überraschungen 2011 geben. Das war ein Vorserienrahmen und Testrahmen für Alban Lakata.


----------



## gsg9man (12. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
hoffe das passt hier rein.

Hätte noch nen Rotwild B140 600mm Lenker der nur 2 oder 3 Monate gefahren wurde. Wenn da hemand Interesse hat darf er sich gerne melden.

@007ike: Wie verhält sich der Hinterbau eigentlich bei dem Rahmen? Geht viel Kraft verloren?


----------



## SchrottRox (14. November 2010)

Was habt ihr an diesem wunderschönen Novembertag getrieben?

Sorry, aber ich bin fremdgegangen Musste mal wieder das Rocky bewegen und die neuen Bremsen einfahren...

Hab´s danach auch bereut - die zwei Kilo Mehrgewicht sorgen bestimmt für Muskelkater







Na, aber immerhin hab ich´s Rotwildhösle an


----------



## jmr-biking (15. November 2010)

Ha Ha, ich bin auch "fremd gegangen". Schöne Matschtour in der Eifel:





Und zwei Filmchens hab ich auch gemacht:


----------



## single-malts (15. November 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ha Ha, ich bin auch "fremd gegangen". Schöne Matschtour in der Eifel:
> 
> 
> Und zwei Filmchens hab ich auch gemacht:



 Sieht aus als hast du ganz schön lange Arme (Video)


----------



## jmr-biking (15. November 2010)

single-malts schrieb:


> Sieht aus als hast du ganz schön lange Arme (Video)



Naja, kurz sind sie nicht. Es ging im 2. Video steil bergab, d.h. Ar... nach hinten und langmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (18. November 2010)

Moin männer!

der DR. ist wieder zurück! 
wollte mich mal wieder melden da ich endlich wieder mit Rotwild zu tun habe und auch solches ab und an wieder bewege. wollte euch im gleichen zug auch meine dienste anbieten da ich jetzt enger mit einem bikeshop-besitzer-befreundet bin und zu sehr guten konditionen an ROTWILD-parts und bikes komme. ihr könnt auch gerne mal meine anzeigen durchstöbern. ab und an hab ich mal interessantes für euch dabei.
gruß dennis


----------



## nauker (19. November 2010)

Eine kurze Frage an die Enduro Fahrer:

Wie breit sind Eure Lenker ?

Ich hab am R.E1 FS den Lenker schon auf 680 mm gekürzt- und ich empfinde ihn immer noch als zu lang. Gerad bei schnellen Lenkeinschlagen finde ich die Länge störend. Ich würde ihn auf 660 mm kürzen.

Ich habe übrigens eine Schulterbreite von 45cm...


hier gibts einen sehr informativen Beitrag zur Thematik:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=437686&highlight=lenkerbreite

dank Euch und gruss!


----------



## SchrottRox (19. November 2010)

Hi, hab selbe Schulterbreite (-schmäle?) und fahr mit 700 mm. Dürfte noch gerne 50 mm mehr haben, aber dann wirds halt noch enger im Wald...


----------



## scapin76 (19. November 2010)

nach dem ich es gerade im xc fred geposted habe muss es natuerlich auch standesgemaess hier rein. update LRS und zweifach.








Gruesse


----------



## jmr-biking (20. November 2010)

Schönes Ding, bis auf den schwarzen Flaschenhalter und die bunten Schriften der Reifen. Passt nicht so recht zum Bike. Auch der Umbau der XTR-Kurbel auf Zweifach gefällt!


----------



## Sickculture (22. November 2010)

Seit dem Wochenende bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines der ersten Rotwild E1 2011!





Das E1 ist sogar voll tourentauglich, wie ich auf meiner Homestrecke feststellen mußte.

Einziger Kritikpunkt:
der RP2 Dämpfer - da hätte ich mir lieber den DHX AIr 5.0 gewünscht, wie er in der Vorgängerserie verbaut wurde. Aber der RP2 ist noch nicht richtig eingefahren, demnach muß ich das noch ausgiebig testen.


----------



## morei (22. November 2010)

Glückwunsch, geiles Teil


----------



## at021971 (22. November 2010)

Glückwunsch! Schönes Bike. 

Welche Rahmengröße ist das und wie vielen cm entspricht das? 

Ich frage nach, da es viele Diskussionen wegen des neuen R.E1 gab, da dessen Rahmenhöhe deutlich niedriger ist, als die des Corgängers. Selbst die Jungs von Rotwild waren sich auf der Eurobike nicht sicher, ob sich da nicht ein Fehler im Katalog eingeschlichen hat. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Sickculture (22. November 2010)

Also es ist ein Rahmen in Größe S. Wieviel cm das sind, müsste ich nachmessen. Was mir sofort aufgefallen ist: Das Tretlager ist tief! Bzw. meine übrige Kurbel mit 175mm blieb eben des öfteren an Wurzeln hängen.


----------



## at021971 (22. November 2010)

Schade, ein Bike in S ist natürlich nicht sehr aussagekräftig, da es eh die kleinste Größe ist. Bikes in M oder L wären hier interessanter, da die Katalogangaben von 44 und 46 cm die Tourentauglichkeit des Bike für größere Fahrer sehr einschränkt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickculture (22. November 2010)

also ich bin 1,72m groß und muß sagen: es ist in meinen Augen tourentauglich! Zwar kein Vergleich zu einem Stumpjumper, Genius oder z.B. das X1, aber ich fühlte mich sogar bergauf recht wohl. Die Kompakte Größe mit des E1 mit einem 75mm Vorbau ist gut pedalierbar ohne die Absenkung der Gabel zu benutzen. Das ProPedal braucht man auch nur auf sehr steilen Stücken. Wobei ich ja den Dämpfer noch einfahren muß.


----------



## prodigy (22. November 2010)

Sickculture schrieb:


> Seit dem Wochenende bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines der ersten Rotwild E1 2011!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




goil 

Was für ein Modell ist das - Advanced, Comp oder Rahmenkit?
Die Lyric ist nicht serienmäßig, oder?


----------



## Sickculture (22. November 2010)

Ich habe nur das Rahmenkit gekauft. Den Rest habe ich Custom aufgebaut. Größtenteils aus Teilen, die ich von anderen Bike noch hatte. Die Gabel habe ich noch neu bei bikestore.cc im Angebot gekauft. Lyrik 2-step RC2L tapered! Schöne und gute Gabel. Ansonsten sind X.0/XTR Teile dran, eine Saint Bremse, DT FR2350 LRS, e13 DRS KeFü, Easton/Syntace, i950 Stütze und Phenom Sattel.

Fragt mich bitte nicht nach dem Gewicht  Denke zwischen 14-15,5kg.

Die Muddy Mary´s sind nur jetzt für den Matsch drauf - da werde ich FatAlbert´s wieder aufziehen, sobald das Wetter wieder besser wird.


----------



## hhninja81 (22. November 2010)

Ohhhh, ich will auch!! Bekomme wohl erst im Jan 2011 meinen neuen Rahmen und habe schon div neue Teile in der Küche liegen. Falls interesse, ich habe noch ein Paar Teile zu verkaufen z.B. 1xP6 (Carbon) 31,6-400, XTR 970 komplett (Dual Control) oder auch einzeln...

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Sickculture (23. November 2010)

also mein Vorhaben einen DHX Air ins neue E1 zu bauen scheitert leider, da der Ausgleichbehälter am Unterrohr anstoßen würde.


----------



## SchrottRox (23. November 2010)

Sickculture schrieb:


> also mein Vorhaben einen DHX Air ins neue E1 zu bauen scheitert leider, da der Ausgleichbehälter am Unterrohr anstoßen würde.



...und Ausgleichsbehälter nach oben? Spricht da was dagegen?

Rahmen täte mir auch gefallen, nur die Farbgebung würde ich mir etwas einfallsreicher wünschen... Am liebsten so wie vor 12 Jahren: gebürstetes Alu


----------



## Sickculture (23. November 2010)

natürlich wäre der Ausgleichsbehälter nach oben gerichtet, nur beim vollen einfedern stößt der Ausgleichsbehälter am Unterrohr an.


----------



## Orakel (24. November 2010)

Sickculture schrieb:


> natürlich wäre der Ausgleichsbehälter nach oben gerichtet, nur beim vollen einfedern stößt der Ausgleichsbehälter am Unterrohr an.


Ähm, Grübel, Grübel, der Ausgleichsbehälter dreht sich doch nicht um 180° beim Einfedern.
Du meinst, er stößt am Oberrohr an.


----------



## Sickculture (24. November 2010)

nein... der Dämpfer ist stehend montiert. beim Zusammendrücken bewegt sich ja der Ausgleichbehälter nach unten und folglich stößt er am Unterrohr an. so die Aussage auch von Rotwild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (24. November 2010)

sorry, war beim R E1


----------



## Sickculture (24. November 2010)

ist ja das E1, aber das neue 2011er...


----------



## jmr-biking (24. November 2010)

Hier mal schönes Video von Irina K. und dem Topeak Ergon Racing Team:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/17085115"]http://vimeo.com/17085115[/ame]


----------



## Corax1975 (24. November 2010)

Geiles Video!  Da bekommt man große Lust raus zu gehn und sich ordentlich auf dem Sattel abzukurbeln!


----------



## Dr.Workshop (25. November 2010)

Servus männer,
schaut mal hier rein! Hab was Feines für euch an der Hand. Würde ihn selbst nehmen/behalten aber der ist mir zu klein
Preislich ist noch Luft. Einfach nachfragen.............

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/326449/cat/500

Gruß dennis


----------



## jmr-biking (25. November 2010)

Der Rahmen ist vom Design und Farbgebung schon einer der Schönsten, den Rotwild je gebaut hat. 
Aber der Preis für das Paket ist etwas überzogen. Dafür wirst du ihn nicht los. Zumal die Lenker/Vorbau-Kombi nicht zum Bike passt und die so bestimmt keiner will. Leider auch zu klein für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (25. November 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist vom Design und Farbgebung schon einer der Schönsten, den Rotwild je gebaut hat.
> Aber der Preis für das Paket ist etwas überzogen. Dafür wirst du ihn nicht los. Zumal die Lenker/Vorbau-Kombi nicht zum Bike passt und die so bestimmt keiner will. Leider auch zu klein für mich.



*Wie gesagt, der Preis hat Spielraum*. Das ist dann nur noch VHS. Über die Farbgebung kann man ja bekanntlich streiten . Ich gebe das Set auch nur so weiter wie ich es hingestellt bekomme. Die Parts kann man ja demontieren und wieder Verkaufen. Sind ja neue Teile.

*An der Preisschraube hab ich direkt mal gedreht!*


----------



## jmr-biking (26. November 2010)

So, nun ist es wieder soweit. Passend zum ersten Schneefall in der Eifel startet mein Winterprojekt 2010/2011. Es wird so langsam zu einer Tradition bei mir. 
Nach anfänglichen Verirrungen in die Singlespeed-Scene um auf Basis eines Gianni Motta Personal Retro-Rennrades von 1978 einen SSP aufbauen zu wollen (Foto: Klick hier), habe ich mich dann doch gefangen und festgestellt:

*Ich bin ein Biker!*

Daraus entstand dann die Idee, zwar wieder ein "Retro-Bike" aufzubauen, aber dann auch ein Bike mit Stil. 

Basis für mein neues Winterprojekt wird dieser Rotwild RCC 1.3 Team Fiat/Rotwild Rahmen von 2006 sein:













Er ist ungefahren, hat nie Dreck gesehen und war nur einmal aufgebaut gewesen. Als ich ihn heute morgen in einem Bike Laden abgeholt habe, war ich erstaunt über den sehr guten Zustand, praktisch neu. 
Größe L, Gewicht: 1558 gr. 

Bestückt wird er klassisch u.a. mit Shimano XTR 960 Teilen und einer Fox F80 Gabel. Aber der Winter ist ja noch lange.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (26. November 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> So, nun ist es wieder soweit. Passend zum ersten Schneefall in der Eifel startet mein Winterprojekt 2010/2011. Es wird so langsam zu einer Tradition bei mir.
> Nach anfänglichen Verirrungen in die Singlespeed-Scene um auf Basis eines Gianni Motta Personal Retro-Rennrades von 1978 einen SSP aufbauen zu wollen (Foto: Klick hier), habe ich mich dann doch gefangen und festgestellt:
> 
> *Ich bin ein Biker!*
> ...




Ja echt schick! 
ist es der as dem bikemarkt???


----------



## jmr-biking (26. November 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> Ja echt schick!
> ist es der as dem bikemarkt???



Ja, das ist er. Die Fotos waren nicht so prall und der Preis auch nicht.  Aber wir sind uns einig geworden.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (26. November 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja, das ist er. Die Fotos waren nicht so prall und der Preis auch nicht.  Aber wir sind uns einig geworden.



hab mir den auch angeguckt aber der preis zu anfangs hat mich auch abgeschreckt. da hab ich mir für ein sechstel vom Geld nen Nox satellite geholt in echt sauberem Zustand für meine CC-Pläne. aber evtl krieg ich diese saison noch ein RED FR oder ein E1. mal schauen, spätestens 2012 dann. hock ja jetz mehr oder weniger an der quelle ......aber geld kostets trotzdem......hehe


----------



## jmr-biking (26. November 2010)

Mit soviel Federweg kann ich nichts anfangen. Ich fahre hauptsächlich Touren und Marathon. Was ich mit dem Bike mache weiß ich noch garnicht. Ich wollte schon länger mal wieder ein klassisches Bike aufbauen. Und da ich ja bekannter Weise Rotwild-Fan bin passt der Rahmen ganz gut in mein Konzept.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (26. November 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mit soviel Federweg kann ich nichts anfangen. Ich fahre hauptsächlich Touren und Marathon. Was ich mit dem Bike mache weiß ich noch garnicht. Ich wollte schon länger mal wieder ein klassisches Bike aufbauen. Und da ich ja bekannter Weise Rotwild-Fan bin passt der Rahmen ganz gut in mein Konzept.




naja ich bin eben in einer sparte unterwegs wo federweg unabkömmlich ist 
nen cc-bike hab ich jetzt ja nun auch und nen reinen downhiller ja schon die ganze zeit.
jetzt brauchts was für zwischendurch ohne hohes gewicht aber trotzdem mit guten downhill-genen. da ist das e1 perfekt, wobei das RED Fr eine gute alternative wäre zu meinem dh-bike. da ich mehr gefallen an 4x-, freecross- und freeridestrecken finde. die reinen dh´s sind mir eigentlich zu sehr in der nähe von bäumen die ganz schön "aua" machen


----------



## the donkey (28. November 2010)

Hier mal meins


----------



## SchrottRox (28. November 2010)

War es heute bei euch auch so schön?

Da durfte mal wieder der Hirsch an die frische Luft







Leider hat auf der halben Strecke mein Dämpfer versagt (Stuckdown) und ich musste in Chopper-Manie nach Hause kurbeln Hätte ich neulich nur zwei von diesen verflixten Dichtungskits gekauft...


----------



## Dr.Workshop (28. November 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Leider hat auf der halben Strecke mein Dämpfer versagt (Stuckdown) und ich musste in Chopper-Manie nach Hause kurbeln Hätte ich neulich nur zwei von diesen verflixten Dichtungskits gekauft...



tja, da lob ich mir nen stahlfederdämpfer auch wenns gewicht mit sich bringt. aber du kannst wenigstens noch anständig heimwackeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (28. November 2010)

Bei uns liegt zwar auch schon etwas Schnee, aber der Himmel ist grau und trüb. Hab noch Dienst bis morgen früh, aber danach geht es raus mit dem Bike vor die Tür.

@ schrottRox: schönes Bild

@ The Donkey: Schönes Bike, aber so schwer scheint es nicht zu sein. Sind ja ein paar hübsche Parts dran.


----------



## the donkey (28. November 2010)

Danke! Wenn meine Waage nicht lügt sind es genau 14kg mit L Rahmen.
läßt sich sehr schön auch auf langen Anstiegen bewegen


----------



## jmr-biking (28. November 2010)

Ist doch ein guter Wert, Aber das Merida ist bestimmt auch eine Rakete.


----------



## the donkey (28. November 2010)

Ja das kann man so sagen. Macht in seinem Bereich sehr viel Spaß auch wenn der Aufbau nicht so gestreckt ist. Will noch eine andere Gabel montieren.
LRS kam gestern


----------



## SchrottRox (28. November 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> tja, da lob ich mir nen stahlfederdämpfer auch wenns gewicht mit sich bringt. aber du kannst wenigstens noch anständig heimwackeln.



Jaja, Stahlfeder hat schon was. Da hab ich auch mehr Vertrauen zu. Auf der Heimstrecke ist ja alles unproblematisch - im Gebirge möchte ich das nicht erleben...



the donkey schrieb:


> Danke! Wenn meine Waage nicht lügt sind es genau 14kg mit L Rahmen.
> läßt sich sehr schön auch auf langen Anstiegen bewegen



14 kg hat meins auch ungefähr - ich finds absolut o.K. Mein RFR03 hatte rund 16 kg, das ist schon deutlich träger am Berg




the donkey schrieb:


> Ja das kann man so sagen. Macht in seinem Bereich sehr viel Spaß auch wenn der Aufbau nicht so gestreckt ist. Will noch eine andere Gabel montieren.
> LRS kam gestern



Was ist das im Moment für eine und was soll rankommen?


----------



## the donkey (28. November 2010)

Momentan ist eine FOX RLC 100 FIT schwarz (steht dann auch zum Verkauf)dran
Haben würd ich gern eine DT Race Carbon


----------



## jmr-biking (29. November 2010)

Continetal 2Wheel Presslaunch 2010 u.a. mit Rotwild, Richie Schley, Irina K., Alban L. und Wolfram K.:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkfNfurt1os"]YouTube        - Continental 2Wheel Presslaunch 2010[/nomedia]


----------



## Orakel (29. November 2010)

colles Video, da frägt man sich doch warum Rotwild zu Schwalbe gewechselt ist.
Bei mir kommt auf jedenfall wieder ein RQ drauf, und zwar den neuen, wenn er dann zuhaben ist.


----------



## Fahrnix (30. November 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> War es heute bei euch auch so schön?
> 
> Da durfte mal wieder der Hirsch an die frische Luft



Uhiiiii, in dem Fluß sind bestimmt leckere Forellen drin!

Hab ein paar Teile bei EBay zu verkaufen:

Sattelstütze Rotwild P 180 Carbon
Selle Italia SLR 135g
Tune Racing Bar Ends
Syntace Duraflite 318 Carbon
Federgabel Fox F80X Terralogic 80mm
DT SWISS LRS mit TAS System
und
Marantz CD-67 SE Special Edition - nix fürs Rad.

Die Federgabel und die Laufräder waren an einem Rcc 1.3. 

Wer gerade ein  sucht .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (30. November 2010)

nur zur Info, verkaufe 2009er Rahmen Rotwild C1 Fs Cross 140mm mit Dämpfer,Steuersatz und Sattelklemme für schmales Geld


----------



## abi_1984 (30. November 2010)

Ich habe auch was loszuwerden: 

Vieleicht findet folgendes Rad aus meinem Gehege bei einem Ritter hier ein neues Zuhause:






Die Variante mit Cantibremsen ist eher selten.

Infos hier im Bikemarkt und Bilder in meinem Album.


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Dezember 2010)

Nettes Grundlagenausdauer-Trainingsrad für den Winter.


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Dezember 2010)

Erste Teile für meinen Team-Rahmen sind heute eingetroffen. 
- SRAM XO Trigger
- SRAM X9 Umwerfer
- originale Fox F100 X Terralogic
- Crankbrothers Cobalt 3 Satttelstütze
- Crankbrothers Cobalt Griffe
- Acros Ai-22 Steuersatz
Ich habe meine Zusammenstellung etwas geändert. XTR 960 Teile sind schwer in einem guten Zustand zu bekommen und wenn doch, dann sind sie richtig teuer. 









*Was haltet ihr optisch von der Crankbrothers Cobalt Sattelstütze?* CB deshalb, weil Rotwild 2006 schon mit CB liiert war und die neuen Bikes 2011 auch CB-Teile haben. Mein Plan ist es auch den Iodine 3 Vorbau und Coblat 3Lenker in der Farbe iron/black zu verwenden. Das iron ist deutlich dunkler als das silber vom Rahmen. Aber ich denke, es ist mal eine gute Abwechslung zu den ganzen schwarzen Teilen. Leider ist der Vorbau noch nicht lieferbar.


----------



## hhninja81 (4. Dezember 2010)

@jmr

das wird bestimmt ein richtig nettes Teil....wie immer bei Dir!

Ich bin auch gerade am sammeln Die Gabel ist schon da! Frisch gelackt und umgebaut auf 100mm und 1.5 Tapered.





die anderen Teile sind bestellt und der Rahmen kommt wohl im Januar

Gruß


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Dezember 2010)

Orange? Ich denke mal. das es kein Rotwild-Rahmen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (4. Dezember 2010)

Doch.... RR2 HT das ist der Farbton vom Schriftzug am Unterrohr


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Dezember 2010)

Interessante Kombination. Da bin ich aber mal gespannt. Sonstige Anbauteile auch wie bei der Serie von Crankbrothers und Shimano?

War das die Gabel aus deinem Ergon R2HT? Die war doch auch schon umlackiert, oder?


----------



## hhninja81 (4. Dezember 2010)

Das ist die alte Gabel und wurde umlackiert

Lenker, Vorbau und Stütze: Syntace 
Kurbel, Umwerfer : XX
Schaltwerk         : XTR
Gripshift             : XO

Bei den Bremsen bin ich noch nicht sicher, XX oder R1

LRS bleibt der SLR und die Gabel bekommt noch neue Decals.

Bin schon ein "wenig" aufgeregt und kann es kaum erwarten das Ding fertig zu haben..


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Dezember 2010)

Nette Zusammenstellung kann ich da nur sagen.  Da wäre ich auch ziemlich aufgeregt. 
Ich lass mir bei Meinem noch Zeit. Wird auch kein Race-Bike, sondern eher ein Touren-Hardtail, deshalb lege ich nicht so viel Wert auf leichte Carbon-Teile.


----------



## hhninja81 (4. Dezember 2010)

Du hast ja andere tolle Leichtgewichte.... die Syntace-Teile, der LRS und der Fahrer sind ja auch nicht gerade Leichtgewichte

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß beim basteln und ich glaube das wird richtig schick aussehen mit den CB-Teilen!!


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Dezember 2010)

Danke, dir auch viel Spaß beim Schrauben...


----------



## Consul (10. Dezember 2010)

So dann werde ich mal mein neues Projekt posten.

Zu 90% fertig. Rahmen ist ein 2009er Rotwild R.R2 FS Gr. M. Es fehlen nurnoch die Schaltung (Sram X.0 + Grip shift, XTR Umwerfer, Nokon´s), Tune RH1 Bar Ends, WCS Griffe, Pedale (EXUSTAR E-PM-28-Ti) und ein paar Alu Schräubchen. Dann kann das frisch gezähmte Rotwild in die Natur entlassen werden.  
Die silbernen SID Aufkleber werden durch rote ersetzt.

Endgültiges Gewicht inkl. 2 BTP/tune Flaschenhaltern: 9,7kg..Tendenz fallend 

Greets 
Jens


----------



## ullertom (11. Dezember 2010)

Nicht schlecht dein Aufbau! aber ich würde die Procraft Griffe nehmen (leichter und besser für die Hände)
die "Schrift" der KCNC Stütze passt nicht zum Bike bzw. Rahmen!!!
das mit den Aufklebern an der Gabel finde ich gut und da du den Lenker noch nicht kpl. montiert hast und ich denke es ist ein FSA Carbonlenker würde ich mit Wasserschleifpapier die Decals runterschleifen - wirkt so etwas unruhig;
Tom


----------



## hotchili001 (11. Dezember 2010)

Hier ein Bild von meinem neuen Race-Fully für 2011!


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Dezember 2010)

Consul schrieb:


>



Ich mag ja Bikes, die nicht von der Stange sind, aber der Komponenten-Mix ist mir auch etwas zu wild. Ich steh da eher auf klare Linien. Die Reifen noch einheitlich montieren, damit die Schrift der Felgen mit der der Reifen übereinstimmt. Die Idee von ullertom finde ich gut, der FSA-Lenker ist wirklich etwas bunt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (11. Dezember 2010)

da sind ja schöne Projekte am laufen.


----------



## at021971 (11. Dezember 2010)

Das R.R1 FS gefällt mir wirklich gut. Nur würde ich Sattelstütze, Lenker und Vorbau vereinheitlichen und vom selben Hersteller sowie der selben Serie wählen. Bei der Durin Federgabel böte sich an, mal bei ADP oder Magura nach original Rotwild Decales zu fragen. Die passen meines Erachtens besser zum Bike.

Der R.R2 FS Rahmen ist optisch noch immer wirklich gelungen. Beim Aufbau würde ich auch noch mal ein Auge auf Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze werfen. Hier gilt für mich das Gleiche wie bei dem R.R1 FS.

Viel Spaß Euch beiden mit den neuen Bikes!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ullertom (11. Dezember 2010)

@jmr-biking
wenn er schon die Reifen dreht könnte er sie gleich wechseln!!! ein RocketRon oder RacingRalph wäre besser da der RK schon bei geringer Feuchte grenzwertig ist,
ich habe mit meinen 2,1 RocketRon nur gute Erfahrung gemacht und das bei ca. 390g/Stk.


----------



## hotchili001 (11. Dezember 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das R.R1 FS gefällt mir wirklich gut. Nur würde ich Sattelstütze, Lenker und Vorbau vereinheitlichen und vom selben Hersteller sowie der selben Serie wählen. Bei der Durin Federgabel böte sich an, mal bei ADP oder Magura nach original Rotwild Decales zu fragen. Die passen meines Erachtens besser zum Bike.
> 
> Der R.R2 FS Rahmen ist optisch noch immer wirklich gelungen. Beim Aufbau würde ich auch noch mal ein Auge auf Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze werfen. Hier gilt für mich das Gleiche wie bei dem R.R1 FS.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Thomas,
Lenker und Vorbau sind von RITCHEY-Superlogic! Das Bike sieht aber mit der Rotwild-Sattelstütze wesentlich besser aus! Hatte die Ritchey Stütze drin,sah aber lange nicht so gut aus!
Die Durin ist eine 2011 Gabel,das Design wird noch gegen das Neue getauscht,sieht besser aus! (Rotwild Aufkleber sehen einfach nur beschissen aus!!!)
Gruß  Kay


----------



## at021971 (11. Dezember 2010)

Ok, die neuen Magura Decales passen besser und sind deutlich schöner als das alte "Rotsockendesign".

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Consul (11. Dezember 2010)

Leute, danke für´s Feedback. 
Den Lenker habe ich sowieso auf dem Korn. Die Frage ist nurnoch WIE bringe ich die Unterlack Decals da runter. Die springen jetzt noch stärker ins Auge, da die Griffe noch nicht drauf sind. Die Schriftzüge an den Enden werden vollständig verdeckt. Gleiches gilt für die Felgen Decals. 

Zu den Griffen: Die werden eh halbiert (Grip Shift..). Also ist es Lachs, ob Procraft oder WCS. Die Conti RK bleiben definitiv. Das Reifenthema ist Geschmackssache und auch Fahrstil-abhängig. Ich komme mit den RK exzellent zurecht, da diese den Grenzbereich imho sehr gut dosierbar zurückgeben. Die Schwalbe Kombi habe ich getestet, und wieder getauscht. 2.1" sind mir zu wenig. Einen Reifen muss ich sowieso nochmal drehen..falsch montiert in der Eile 

Ziel des Aufbaus war es ein brauchbares Race-Fully unter 10 kg bereitzustellen auf Basis des R2.FS und dabei maximal 3000 Eur zu investieren. Dies ist mit 9,7 kg und ca 2800 overall aufgegangen. Die P180 Stütze und der S120 Lenker hätten mir da bei beiden Zielen in die Suppe gespuckt. Und ja..optisch sind die Rotwild Teile echt genial. 

Achja, eine dezente weisse Sattelklemme kommt auch noch (nochmal 7 gr. weniger )

Aber dann ist man irgendwann auch wieder bei einem Rotwild von der Stange. Dieser Aufbau ist selfmade.

Greets


----------



## Deichfräse (11. Dezember 2010)

Wow, da kommen ja einige neue Bikes hinzu!
Bei mir gab´s hingegen nur geringfügige Modifikationen. Hab´ den HAC 5 gegen einen Garmin Edge 800 getauscht und widme mich jetzt auch etwas intensiver dem Thema GPS am Bike.
Erster Eindruck ist schon mal ganz gut. Leider ist das Wetter gerade nicht so einladend, um auf´s Bike zu steigen.
Trotzdem Grüße aus dem Norden und viel Spaß beim Schrauben!!!


----------



## at021971 (11. Dezember 2010)

Glückwunsch zur Edge-Wahl. Damit hast Du Dir wohl den besten Kompromiss aus Biketacho und GPS-Gerät zugelegt. Der Edge wird Dir eine ganz andere Dimension Biken ermöglichen.

Beginnend mit dem Edge 305 im Jahr 2007 und dem Edge 705 ein Jahr später, habe ich begonnen Strecken zu fahren und Gebiete zu erkunden, die ich zuvor nie in Erwägung gezogen hätte. Ich könnte mir heute das Biken ohne ihn kaum noch vorstellen. Anstatt alle 50 Meter im Moser Guide nach dem richtigen Weg zu suchen, setzt man sich jetzt einfach aufs Bike und fährt die zuvor heruntergeladene oder selbst erstellte Tour nach. 

Mit der openMTBmap, velomap und openstreetmap gibt es heute auch schon sehr gute kostenlose Karten. Willst Du Geld investieren machen die Garmin Topo Deutschland 2010 oder die TransAlpin (besteht aus Teilen der Topo Deutschland 2010, Österreich V2, Schweiz V2 und dem Landnavigator Italien Nord V1) Sinn.

Schon der AlpX 2004, den wir mit dem Foretrex 301 meines Freundes gefahren sind, war eine ganz andere Dimension als der Erste im Jahr 2002, den wir noch mit Roadbook und CicloMaster gefahren sind. da wurde gefahren und nicht wie zwei Jahre zuvor gesucht. ;-)

Also viel Spaß mit dem Edge und bereichte Mal, wie er sich so schlägt und wie sich der Touchscreen unter verschiedenen Lichtverhältnissen ablesen läßt. Mein Oregon 550, der dem Edge 800 wohl weitestgehend die technische Basis spendiert hat, ist mitunter schwer abzulsen. er hat aber auch noch ein anderes älteres Touchscreen Display.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## the donkey (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hat jemand von euch Erfahrungem mit der BOS Deville Gabel am R.E1 Ride

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (12. Dezember 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Edge-Wahl. Damit hast Du Dir wohl den besten Kompromiss aus Biketacho und GPS-Gerät zugelegt. Der Edge wird Dir eine ganz andere Dimension Biken ermöglichen.
> 
> Beginnend mit dem Edge 305 im Jahr 2007 und dem Edge 705 ein Jahr später, habe ich begonnen Strecken zu fahren und Gebiete zu erkunden, die ich zuvor nie in Erwägung gezogen hätte. Ich könnte mir heute das Biken ohne ihn kaum noch vorstellen. Anstatt alle 50 Meter im Moser Guide nach dem richtigen Weg zu suchen, setzt man sich jetzt einfach aufs Bike und fährt die zuvor heruntergeladene oder selbst erstellte Tour nach.
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Fuhr ein paar Jahre mit einem Garmin Venture CX rum und seit letztem Jahr mit dem Edge 705. Kein Papierkartengefummel mehr in unbekannten Gebieten und mit den Cracks aus dem GPS Forum hier lernt man noch vieles über GPS dazu.


----------



## Orakel (12. Dezember 2010)

kurze frage an die X2 Fahrer, hier, da ich gerade die 1/11MB lese mit dem Test über das X2,die guten Tester schreiben " dass man kompakt-zentral sitzt, aber eher auf wie ihm Bike" da die front "zuhoch baut".
Könnt ihr das bestätigen(Rahmengr.47, denke mal es ist der M) und der Hinterbau soll sich an steilen Anstiegen etwas in den Federweg ziehen.


----------



## Sabo.g (14. Dezember 2010)

Biete einzigartigen "Pinkwildrahmen" vielleicht ein schönes Geschenk für einen guten Rotwildkollegen- oder Händler.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120659452850&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

MFG Sabo


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke nicht, dass du den hier los wirst.


----------



## grosser (14. Dezember 2010)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Biete einzigartigen "Pinkwildrahmen" vielleicht ein schönes Geschenk für einen guten Rotwildkollegen- oder Händler.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120659452850&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> MFG Sabo



Schrott in neuem Gewand!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. Dezember 2010)

Salve!
Das Rotwild fühlt sich recht wohl bei dem momentanen Wetter:






LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (14. Dezember 2010)

Hey, zwei recht seltene Rotwild hier im Forum. Freut mich dass ich nicht der einzige R.GT2-Fahrer bin. Meins befindet sich aber im Winterschlaf. Den hat es sich verdient nach über 2000 km für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Knaller2010 (15. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

jajaja - lange nicht hier gewesen - aber bei der "Abarbeitung" der Posts habe ich einige wirlich schöne Bikes gesehen!

...werde meine zwei Urlaubsfotos auch noch zugänglich machen...

Im Moment bin ich allerdings auf der Suche nach einem Rennrad (Triathlon tauglich...) hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Rotwild Rennrädern???

Greets

 Knaller2010


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Dezember 2010)

Kleines Update von meinem RCC 1.3 Teambike: Es hat auf dt swiss M1600 und Continental X-King "rollen" gelernt.


----------



## Corax1975 (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich verkaufe mein Rotwild R.C1 "Custom"
Wer Interesse hat, kann es sich gerne in meiner Anzeige im Bikemarkt anschauen!

Gruß


----------



## gunse66 (20. Dezember 2010)

...gestern bei -9° im tiefen Pulverschnee...was´n Spaß! Nur der Tacho hat den Geist aufgegeben, war ihm wohl zu kalt...


----------



## at021971 (21. Dezember 2010)

Schön mal wieder ein R.GT1 hier zu sehen. Wir R.GT1/2 Fahrer sind hier ja unter lauter R.R/C/X Derivaten vollkommen unterrepräsentiert. Das obwohl as R.GT so eine geniales aber scheinbar volkommen unterschätztes Bike ist. Meines bleibt jedoch den Winter über im Stall und überläßt den Kampf mit Salz und Splitt dem Cube.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Dezember 2010)

So, nachdem die Gabel fertig ist und der Weihnachstmann heute schon da war, fehlt eigentlich nur noch der neue Rahmen 
(Bremse, Kassette und Umwerfer stecken im Schnee fest)





LG Marcus


----------



## FORT_man (21. Dezember 2010)

gunse66 schrieb:


> ...gestern bei -9° im tiefen Pulverschnee...was´n Spaß! Nur der Tacho hat den Geist aufgegeben, war ihm wohl zu kalt...



Moinsen,

R.GT1 fahren ist immer gut, wo bist Du gewesen? Waren das die Harburger Berge?
Wir haben hier leider sehr viel Salz rumliegen, da ist mir mein Hirsch ein wenig zu schade. Naja, irgendwann ist das auch vorbei und dann geht es wieder in die Botanik.

Gruß Martin


----------



## hhninja81 (22. Dezember 2010)

So ein X2 ist schon was schickes..

[ame="http://vimeo.com/18053547"]ROTWILD R.X2 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Corax1975 (22. Dezember 2010)

Wow!
Sehr schönes Video und natürlich auch ein schönes bike!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (22. Dezember 2010)

tolles Video, da läuft mir noch mehr der Sabber im Mund zusammen, wenn ich das X2 so sehe.


----------



## morei (22. Dezember 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> tolles Video, da läuft mir noch mehr der Sabber im Mund zusammen, wenn ich das X2 so sehe.



Musste auch eben die Pfütze aufwischen


----------



## the donkey (22. Dezember 2010)

Bei meinem war der Weihnachtsmann schon da


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Dezember 2010)

Mächtige Kiste, das E1 mit der Bos Deville. Schon Fahreindrücke? 

Ich komme gerade von einer Straßentour mit meinem R.R 2 zurück. Wald ist zur Zeit bei 50-80 cm Schnee nicht möglich.


----------



## the donkey (22. Dezember 2010)

Nein hab das Gerät noch nicht bewegt aber die Gabel macht einen
Top Eindruck was das Losbrechmoment angeht.
Sobald es einigermaßen geht mit Schnee und so gehts los
Bin mal gespannt wie es abgeht. Hat jetzt genau 14,02kg


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Dezember 2010)

Weniger Gewicht als ich dachte. Gefällt mir recht gut das Bike. Hast dir bei der Auswahl/Farbwahl der Komponenten richtig Gedanken gemacht. Bis auf die Felgen, das Grau passt nicht so recht ins Bild. 

Schreib mal, wenn du Erfahrungen mit der Bos hast. Sieht man noch recht selten hier im Forum. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## the donkey (22. Dezember 2010)

Danke
Wobei sich das weiß vom Rahmen nicht ganz mit dem des Vorbaues, Stütze, Sattel und Gabel deckt.
Dämpfer könnte vielleicht noch anders werden, bin da am überlegen mit einem Marzocchi Air

Werd mich zur Gabel mal äußern wenn es soweit ist


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Dezember 2010)

Weiß ist eben nicht immer Weiß.  Aber ich hätte jetzt gedacht, dass wenigstens die Rotwildteile alle im gleichen Weiß sind. Naja...

Hab grad das kleine Schutzblech entdeckt. Selbst gebaut?


----------



## abi_1984 (22. Dezember 2010)

the donkey schrieb:


> Danke
> Wobei sich das weiß vom Rahmen nicht ganz mit dem des Vorbaues, Stütze, Sattel und Gabel deckt.
> Dämpfer könnte vielleicht noch anders werden, bin da am überlegen mit einem Marzocchi Air
> 
> Werd mich zur Gabel mal äußern wenn es soweit ist



Die Griffe sind ODI Troy Lee? Taugen die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (22. Dezember 2010)

Ja sind die Troy Lee
Hab die Griffe auch noch an meinem anderen Bike
Ich find sie Top


----------



## gunse66 (23. Dezember 2010)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> R.GT1 fahren ist immer gut, wo bist Du gewesen? Waren das die Harburger Berge?
> Wir haben hier leider sehr viel Salz rumliegen, da ist mir mein Hirsch ein wenig zu schade. Naja, irgendwann ist das auch vorbei und dann geht es wieder in die Botanik.
> ...



Nee, waren nicht die HBs, sondern nördlich von Hamburg. Salz haben wir hier natürlich auch reichlich, daher hab´ ich das Rad mit dem Auto zum Wald gefahren... Aber raus muss es schon, ist ja kein Vitrinenstück!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Dezember 2010)

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen... Marcus


----------



## Mainbiker363 (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Freunde des Roten Wildes,

ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, und natürlich einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2011;

Auf das alle Wünsche und Hoffnungen in Erfüllung gehen;

und Danke für alle Hilfestellungen im Vergangenen Jahr.


Mainbiker


----------



## Corax1975 (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wünsche euch auch frohe und gesegnete Weihnachten!
Vielen Dank für die vielen schönen Beträge in diesem Trad im Jahr 2010!

Gruß


----------



## SchrottRox (24. Dezember 2010)

Auch ich wünsche allen Radbegeisterten, vor allem den Rotwildrittern, ein ruhiges Weihnachtsfest und einen gesunden Start ins neue Jahr 

P.S. Und vielleicht hat der Herrgott mal bald ein Einsehen und lässt es mit dem Schneien aufhören...sonst bleibt der Weihnachtsspeck auf den Hüften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. Dezember 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Auch ich wünsche allen Radbegeisterten, vor allem den Rotwildrittern, ein ruhiges Weihnachtsfest und einen gesunden Start ins neue Jahr



Da schließe ich mich an




SchrottRox schrieb:


> P.S. Und vielleicht hat der Herrgott mal bald ein Einsehen und lässt es mit dem Schneien aufhören...sonst bleibt der Weihnachtsspeck auf den Hüften


----------



## RCC03-Biker (25. Dezember 2010)

wünsche auch ein fohes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## akw (26. Dezember 2010)

Fast fertig.... Mein neues Projekt...


----------



## nauker (27. Dezember 2010)

Nachdem mir vor einigen Tagen bei meinem  R.E1 FS die hintere Bremse (RX 20) eingefroren ist, war ich gestern mit dem RCC 1.0 unterwegs und konnte mein neues SRAM Schaltwerk und die Drehgriffe erproben.

Das es soo gut funktioniert, hätte ich nicht erwartet, ich hatte vorher noch nicht die Gelegenheit mit SRAM zu fahren, zumindest für CC empfinde ich es als deutlich besser...

Viel Bikespass noch!


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Dezember 2010)

akw schrieb:


> Fast fertig.... Mein neues Projekt...



Sehr schönes R2!  Was hast du denn da für Pedale verbaut? Sieht nach Ritchey Pro V5 Paradigm Pedal aus, oder?


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Dezember 2010)

@AKW

kann es sein, dass du die Sattelstütze falsch herum verbaut hast?

Gruß


----------



## akw (27. Dezember 2010)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @AKW
> 
> kann es sein, dass du die Sattelstütze falsch herum verbaut hast?
> 
> Gruß



Ja , ist mir aber beim einstellen auch aufgefallen.
Kommt davon wenn man schnell fertig werden will ;-)

Gruß


----------



## akw (27. Dezember 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Sehr schönes R2!  Was hast du denn da für Pedale verbaut? Sieht nach Ritchey Pro V5 Paradigm Pedal aus, oder?


Ja sind Ritchey Pro V5.


----------



## jengo78 (28. Dezember 2010)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @AKW
> 
> kann es sein, dass du die Sattelstütze falsch herum verbaut hast?
> 
> Gruß



Vielleicht war Er ja bei einem Triathlon dabei


----------



## Orakel (30. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr bleibt Gesund und bewegt die Hirsche 2011 ordentlich 
Orakel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (30. Dezember 2010)

Danke, dir ebenfalls! Davon kannst du ausgehen, dass die Hirsche ausgiebig bewegt werden. Die Tour-Planungen laufen schon.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (31. Dezember 2010)

und ob die Bewegt werden; Meine Planung für die Tansalp ist weitestgehend abgeschlossen; 

Mal sehen ob die Knie mitmachen

@JMR-Biking, wohin bzw. welche Strecke machste dieses Jahr?

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Dezember 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> @JMR-Biking, wohin bzw. welche Strecke machste dieses Jahr?



Keine Alpenüberquerung nächstes Jahr. Ein Schottland Wanderurlaub mit Lebensgefährtin steht an.

Bikemäßig geht`s nächstes Jahr hoch hinaus. Plane eine Bikewoche am Reschensee u.a. mit diesen Tourhöhenpunkten: Uina-Schlucht mit Schlinigpass, Umbrail-Pass und Stilfser Joch (wobei ich mir da noch nicht bei der Routenwahl einig bin), am liebsten würde ich ja den leider verbotenen Goldseetrail fahren. Dann noch eine Megatour aufs Madritschjoch. 

Ich hoffe das klappt. Ach ja, meinen schon lange geplanten Eifel-Cross werde ich noch durchziehen. 

Wie sieht deine Alpencross-Route aus? Klassisch - Garmisch-Gardasee?


----------



## Thomas1809 (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen, auch von mir und meiner( bessern ?!) helfte einen guten rutsch, und ein bikereiches neuen jahr 2011.
möge sich alles erfüllen was ihr euch wünscht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Dezember 2010)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, auch von mir und meiner( bessern ?!) helfte einen guten rutsch, und ein bikereiches neuen jahr 2012.
> möge sich alles erfüllen was ihr euch wünscht.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



2011....  Danke, Dir (und Deiner Frau) und den anderen Rotwild Rittern natürlich auch! 
Kette rechts


----------



## akw (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und für 2011 alles Gute


----------



## at021971 (31. Dezember 2010)

Auch ich möchte mich meine Vorrednern anschließen und wünsche allen hier im Forum und im spezielen im Rotwild Ritter Thread ein wunderbares Jahr 2011. Mal sehen was das Jahr 2011 im Bezug auf das Biken bringen wird.

Wir haben bisher zwei größere Projekte ins Auge gefaßt. Anstatt eines TransAlps werden wir uns diesmal an der Ronda Grande in den Dolomiten versuchen. Das zweite Projekt muß noch mal von seiner Machbarkeit genau durchdacht werden. Aber die Idee ist, an einem Tag von Rosenheim nach St. Moritz zu fahren. Das wäre noch mal ein bissl mehr an Herausforderung, als unser 'AlpX in one Day' dieses Jahr.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Januar 2011)

Jetzt ist es wohl offiziell. Das Topeak-Ergon-Racing-Team fährt ab 2011 auf Canyon Bikes. War ja abzusehen. 

Kleines Interview mit Irina Kalentieva im Canyon Blog: Klick

Auf der Canyon-HP steht es auch schon: Klick


----------



## at021971 (2. Januar 2011)

Falls jemand Interesse hat. Bei www.fun-corner.de verramschen sie gerade Rotwild Race Trikots, Race Hose und Regenjacke:

Hose 2010 -> 49 EUR: http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000670&lang=DEU&product=A006745

Longs Sleeve 2010 -> 39 EUR: http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000669&lang=DEU&product=A006744

Short Sleeve 2010 -> 29 EUR: http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000669&lang=DEU&product=A006746

Short Sleeve 2009 -> 29 EUR: http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000669&lang=DEU&product=A006747 

Regenjacke: http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&lang=DEU&product=A003303

Seit längerem gibt es dort auch günstige 2009er R.GT1 (Größe S) und R.GT2 (Größe S + M). Das R.GT2 haben sie noch mal im Preise auf nun 2.499 EUR reduziert. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (2. Januar 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Keine Alpenüberquerung nächstes Jahr. Ein Schottland Wanderurlaub mit Lebensgefährtin steht an.
> 
> Bikemäßig geht`s nächstes Jahr hoch hinaus. Plane eine Bikewoche am Reschensee u.a. mit diesen Tourhöhenpunkten: Uina-Schlucht mit Schlinigpass, Umbrail-Pass und Stilfser Joch (wobei ich mir da noch nicht bei der Routenwahl einig bin), am liebsten würde ich ja den leider verbotenen Goldseetrail fahren. Dann noch eine Megatour aufs Madritschjoch.
> 
> ...



Starte in Mittenwald - Plumsjoch - Weidnerhütte - Pfitscherjoch - Pfundererjoch- Seideralm - Karerpass - Jochgrimm - zurück nach Bozen;

werde diesmal nicht zum Gardasee fahren, da ich von Bozen aus über Meran nochmal das Eisjöchl fahren will; Diesmal von Nord nach Süd, bin die Strecke schonmal von Süd nach Nord gefahren;


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Januar 2011)

Tolle Route! Da sind ein paar schöne Pässe dabei. Gefällt mir.
Die Eisjöchl-Tour ist auch noch so eine Option für meinen Urlaub am Reschensee. Denke darüber nach einen Tag zu verlängern, wenn ich schon mal dort unten bin. Aber das sind nochmal gut 2000 Hm und nicht ganz ohne die Tour.


----------



## Orakel (2. Januar 2011)

@Thomas1809
mich würde es Intressieren wie deine Eindrücke vom X2 sind.
Orakel


----------



## Thomas1809 (2. Januar 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> @Thomas1809
> mich würde es Intressieren wie deine Eindrücke vom X2 sind.
> Orakel



also wie schonmal geschrieben
bergab ist das ding eine wucht, bügelt alles weg 
bergauf merkt man schon das es kein racebike ist, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.
was mich aber etwas verwundert ist, das selbst an ziemlich steilen rampen das vorderrad am boden bleibt, ohne die gabel abzusenken.
das sind meine bisherigen eindrücke, war aber nur auf meiner hausrunde und auch nur so 40 km.
bei dem wetter mit tiefschnee und viel salz auf den straßen bleibt der neue hirsch im stall.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mainbiker363 (3. Januar 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Tolle Route! Da sind ein paar schöne Pässe dabei. Gefällt mir.
> Die Eisjöchl-Tour ist auch noch so eine Option für meinen Urlaub am Reschensee. Denke darüber nach einen Tag zu verlängern, wenn ich schon mal dort unten bin. Aber das sind nochmal gut 2000 Hm und nicht ganz ohne die Tour.



@JMR
Bin, wie vorher schon erwähnt, die Eisjöchl Tour von Süd nach Nord gefahren; Start war in Naturns;
Würde so nicht mehr fahren, da die letzten Meter eine reine Schiebestrecke waren, und ich bin auf der selben Strecke zurückgefahren.
Hatte damals sehr viel Pech, nämlich im Vinschgau war schönstes Wetter, aber dann im Schnalstal hats genieselt, und es war Saukalt, so dass im Eishof der Kachelofen an war, und ich letztendlich fast nackt in der Stube saß, während meine Klamotten auf dem Kachelofen Trockneten;

War aber trotzdem ein Super Erlebnis.


----------



## Orakel (3. Januar 2011)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> also wie schonmal geschrieben
> bergab ist das ding eine wucht, bügelt alles weg
> bergauf merkt man schon das es kein racebike ist, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.
> was mich aber etwas verwundert ist, das selbst an ziemlich steilen rampen das vorderrad am boden bleibt, ohne die gabel abzusenken.
> ...


Danke für die Info.
Mein X1 steht auch im Stall, Salz auf der Hufe ist net so gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (3. Januar 2011)

Zwecks AlpenX melde ich mich auch mal zuwort, wobei ich vormerken möchte, dass ich noch nicht ganz schlüssig bin, ob ich mit fahre.
Mein Bikekollege hat die Tour selber zusammen gestellt.
Die daten und Etappen
Tourdaten: 13500Hm und etwa430km.
Asphalt:126km
Radweg Asphalt:105km
Schotter:152km
Wanderweg:9km
Pfad:27km
Schieben:7,5km

Schotter müßte wohl ein wenig reduziert werden.


2J-00 Oberstdorf
2J-01 Oberstdorf - Lech
2J-03 Lech - St.Anton
2J-04 St.Anton - Silbertal
2J-06 Silbertal - Heilbronner Hütte
2J-07 Heilbronner Hütte - Galtür
3J-01 Galtür - Ischgl
2J-09 Ischgl - Gampenalpe
3J-02 Gampenalpe - Heidelberger Hütte
3J-03 Heidelberger Hütte - Zuort
3J-11 Zuort - Sur En
3J-15 Sur En - Val d'Uina - Sesvennahütte
3J-17 Sesvennahütte - Schlinig
3J-20 Schlinig - Laatsch
3K-08 Laatsch - Sta.Maria
3J-31 StaMaria - Val Mora
3J-32 Val Mora - Fraele1
3J-51 Fraele1 - Rif.Fraele
3J-53 Rif.Fraele - Fraele5
3J-48 Fraele5 - Fraele6
3J-46 Fraele6 - Bormio
4J-15 Bormio - Gavia - Pezzo
4K-02 Pezzo - Ponte di Legno
4K-05 Ponte di Legno - Tonale - Ossana
4K-06 Ossana - Carciato
4K-07 Carciato - Malga Mondifra
4K-08 Malga Mondifra - Madonna
4K-10 Madonna - Tione - Zuclo
4K-11 Zuclo - Bondo
4K-12 Bondo - Lardaro
5K-01 Lardaro - Cimego
5K-03 Cimego - Storo
5K-05 Storo - Casina - Ampola 1
5K-10 Ampola 1 - Ampola 3
5K-15 Ampola 3 - Tremalzo
5K-16 Tremalzo - Passo Nota
5K-17 Passo Nota - Riva
ist die Klassische Route


----------



## RCC03-Biker (3. Januar 2011)

Mich reitzt heuer die Via Migra, und der Stonemantrail. Mal schauen zu was es heuer langt.


----------



## at021971 (3. Januar 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> Zwecks AlpenX melde ich mich auch mal zuwort, wobei ich vormerken möchte, dass ich noch nicht ganz schlüssig bin, ob ich mit fahre.
> Mein Bikekollege hat die Tour selber zusammen gestellt.
> Die daten und Etappen
> Tourdaten: 13500Hm und etwa430km.
> ...


 
Nette Route. Die Uina Schlucht würde mich auch mal reizen. Es findet sich aber keiner, der mitmacht.

Die Route habt Ihr mit dem Planer auf www.bike-gps.de gemacht. Falls Ihr den der Track noch nicht gekauft habt, hier die mit der Topo Deutschland und openMTBmap erstellte Route und der daraus abgeleitete Track. Einfach das PDF in ZIP ändern und entpacken.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (3. Januar 2011)

Hi Orakel,

Von Eurer Route kenne ich nur die Gegend um Madonna di Campiglio. Wir sind dort einmal über den Passo Groste und ein anderes Mal aus Richtung Rabbi Joch gekommen. Also wie Ihr, das Val Melerio zur Malga Montifra hochgefahren.

Von Madonna nach Trione di Trento gäbe es noch eine Alternative Route über den Passo Bregn de L'Ors. Würde die Abfahrt von Madonna durch Tal evtl. interessanter gestalten. Der Pass selber ist aber nur schiebend zu bewältigen.

Anbei mal der von uns Augezeichnetet Track über den Passo Bregn de L'Ors. Wieder ein ZIP-Archiv mit PDF Endung wegen der Größe.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (4. Januar 2011)

Dank dir Thomas  für die Infos.
Die Route ist noch nicht Final.


----------



## Corax1975 (5. Januar 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> Zwecks AlpenX melde ich mich auch mal zuwort, wobei ich vormerken möchte, dass ich noch nicht ganz schlüssig bin, ob ich mit fahre.
> Mein Bikekollege hat die Tour selber zusammen gestellt.
> Die daten und Etappen
> Tourdaten: 13500Hm und etwa430km.
> ...


 

Hi Orakel!
Das ist eine schöne Tour! wir haben dieses Jahr auch vor über die Alpen zu radeln. Welche Tour es wird, steht noch nicht genau fest. Deine Tour ist aber auf jeden Fall eine interessante Alternative!

Gruß


----------



## Orakel (5. Januar 2011)

also mein Bikekumpan hat die Route mal mit der Cd vom Staniciu(oder Moser??) gemacht, wie gesagt, ist noch nicht der letzte stand, wenn die Route fertig ist kann ich sie gerne hier reinstellen wenn Intresse vorhanden ist.


----------



## at021971 (5. Januar 2011)

Ok, wenn er es mit dem TransAlp Planer von der CD aus dem Uli Stanciu Buch 'Traumtouren Transalp' gemacht hat, dann soll er sich mal diese Seite anschauen: http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/ 

Da ist die aktuelle Version, mit mehr Strecken. Zudem bietet sie auch die Möglichkeit, anders als das Programm aus dem Buch, Strecken in umgekehrte Richtung zu planen. Der heutige Planer ist aber nur noch online verfügbar. Das heißt, dass auch sein Output nur als Link gepeichert werden kann, den man dann wieder aufrufen kann. Wenn man seinen Strecke fertig hat, kann man die Tracks, Karten und Roadbook etc. von Bike-GPS kaufe.

Alternative, man verwendet die Garmin Transalpin, da in dieser Karte die meisten TransAlp Strecken von Bike-GPS schon eingezeichnet sowie hervorgehoben sind und sich damit einfach und schnell die entsprechenden Routen erstellen lassen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## flying-harry (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
kann mir jemand etwas zum GT2 sagen, würde mir das  gerne kaufen, bin aber unsicher bei dem Modell, habe bisher noch keine Erfahrungen mit Rotwild. 
Es  soll bei einem Händler neu 2499 kosten, ist der Preis ok. Würde mich  sehr über ein paar Erfahrungswerte und Tipps freuen.

Grüße Rolf


----------



## Orakel (6. Januar 2011)

flying-harry schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> kann mir jemand etwas zum GT2 sagen, würde mir das  gerne kaufen, bin aber unsicher bei dem Modell, habe bisher noch keine Erfahrungen mit Rotwild.
> Es  soll bei einem Händler neu 2499 kosten, ist der Preis ok. Würde mich  sehr über ein paar Erfahrungswerte und Tipps freuen.
> 
> Grüße Rolf


Ausstattung, Modelljahr?
2=Carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (6. Januar 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ok, wenn er es mit dem TransAlp Planer von der CD aus dem Uli Stanciu Buch 'Traumtouren Transalp' gemacht hat, dann soll er sich mal diese Seite anschauen: http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/
> 
> Da ist die aktuelle Version, mit mehr Strecken. Zudem bietet sie auch die Möglichkeit, anders als das Programm aus dem Buch, Strecken in umgekehrte Richtung zu planen. Der heutige Planer ist aber nur noch online verfügbar. Das heißt, dass auch sein Output nur als Link gepeichert werden kann, den man dann wieder aufrufen kann. Wenn man seinen Strecke fertig hat, kann man die Tracks, Karten und Roadbook etc. von Bike-GPS kaufe.
> 
> ...


Da weiss man wer sich auskennt


----------



## Thomas1809 (6. Januar 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> Ausstattung, Modelljahr?
> 2=Carbon



müßte das angebot vom kollegen schaltwerk sein.
http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/?page=117&p=807

Gruß Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Januar 2011)

flying-harry schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> kann mir jemand etwas zum GT2 sagen, würde mir das  gerne kaufen, bin aber unsicher bei dem Modell, habe bisher noch keine Erfahrungen mit Rotwild.
> Es  soll bei einem Händler neu 2499 kosten, ist der Preis ok. Würde mich  sehr über ein paar Erfahrungswerte und Tipps freuen.
> 
> Grüße Rolf



Wenn es das Angebot von Schaltwerk-Bikes ist, hast du denn auch schon Kontakt dahin gehabt?


----------



## at021971 (6. Januar 2011)

Alternativ hätte www.fun-corner.de das R.GT2 zum selben Preis in den Größen S und M. Das R.GT2 hat hier aber die leicht bessere Ausstattung. Das heißt, anstatt SLX bekommst Du es mit XT-Antrieb. Zudem hat es die DT Swiss X1800 Laufrädern anstatt der X1900. Auch der Rotwild Lenker (B140 anstatt B180), der Vorbau (S120 anstatt S140) und die Sattelstütze (P200 anstatt B220) sind eine Stufe besser, d.h leichter. Beim Dämpfer läge aber wohl das Bike von Schaltwerk vorne. 

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja als Verhandlungsbasis, um noch einen besseren Preis herauszuholen. Zudem würde ich aber erst mal mit Schaltwerk Bikes reden, ob das Bike überhaupt lieferbar ist, denn das angebotene Classic Model wurde ja vor einem Jahr von Rotwild in den Markt gebracht, um Restbestände abzuverkaufen. Und wenn er es nicht in seinem Laden hat, ist es unsicher, ob er es überhaupt noch besorgen kann.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Januar 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Alternativ hätte www.fun-corner.de das R.GT2 zum selben Preis in den Größen S und M. Das R.GT2 hat hier aber die leicht bessere Ausstattung. Das heißt, anstatt SLX bekommst Du es mit XT-Antrieb. Zudem hat es die DT Swiss X1800 Laufrädern anstatt der X1900. Auch der Rotwild Lenker (B140 anstatt B180), der Vorbau (S120 anstatt S140) und die Sattelstütze (P200 anstatt B220) sind eine Stufe besser, d.h leichter. Beim Dämpfer läge aber wohl das Bike von Schaltwerk vorne.
> 
> Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja als Verhandlungsbasis, um noch einen besseren Preis herauszuholen. Zudem würde ich aber erst mal mit Schaltwerk Bikes reden, ob das Bike überhaupt lieferbar ist, denn das angebotene Classic Model wurde ja vor einem Jahr von Rotwild in den Markt gebracht, um Restbestände abzuverkaufen. Und wenn er es nicht in seinem Laden hat, ist es unsicher, ob er es überhaupt noch besorgen kann.
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich genau so. Nicht alles was im Internet angepriesen wird ist auch tatsächlich so lieferbar! Da hilft nur anrufen, nachfragen und verhandeln.

Habe mir aber ein Longsleeve Trikot von Rotwild bei fun-corner bestellt. Fazit: Schnelle Lieferung, gute Ware und sehr guter Preis!


----------



## flying-harry (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo Jungs, 
danke bis hier her. Meinte das Teil von Fun Corner. 

 Gruß Rolf


----------



## runningriot (6. Januar 2011)

Gesundes Neues Jahr, werte Rotwild Ritter!

Eine Frage an alle RX.1  Besitzer, wie seid ihr mit eurem Bike zufrieden? Würdet ihr es nochmals kaufen, was habt ihr geändert ect. , vlt. hat jemand Zeit mal darauf einzugehen. Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung mir ein 2011 X.1 Pro zu kaufen, bin aber aufgrund des Preis ehrlich noch am überlegen bzw. unsicher.

Danke Gruss Sören


----------



## Thomas1809 (6. Januar 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Habe mir aber ein Longsleeve Trikot von Rotwild bei fun-corner bestellt. Fazit: Schnelle Lieferung, gute Ware und sehr guter Preis!



habe ich auch bestellt und kann das nur bestätigen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Orakel (6. Januar 2011)

runningriot schrieb:


> Gesundes Neues Jahr, werte Rotwild Ritter!
> 
> Eine Frage an alle RX.1  Besitzer, wie seid ihr mit eurem Bike zufrieden? Würdet ihr es nochmals kaufen, was habt ihr geändert ect. , vlt. hat jemand Zeit mal darauf einzugehen. Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung mir ein 2011 X.1 Pro zu kaufen, bin aber aufgrund des Preis ehrlich noch am überlegen bzw. unsicher.
> 
> Danke Gruss Sören


Servus, ich fahre das Pro.
Bin Absolut zufrieden damit, wendig, dabei laufruhig, Klettert super, Rotwild typische Erstklassige Verarbeitung, Federungverhalten erste Sahne, man sitzt aufrecht, etwas im Bike.
Geänderet hab ich gegenüber der Serie, kürzerer Vorbau,andere Bremse (Hope wird evt. durch die neue Magura ersetzt), und die XT Schaltung hab ich durch ne XO ersetzt, bin einfach ein Freund von kurzen Knackigen Schaltvorgängen.
Kannst dich auch hier einlesen
www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=1893
achja, die Originalgriffe hab ich gegen Ergon GA1 getauscht, vielbesseres Gefühl am Lenker damit.

Orakel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (6. Januar 2011)

flying-harry schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> danke bis hier her. Meinte das Teil von Fun Corner.
> 
> Gruß Rolf



Also soweit ich weiß, bin ich einer der ganz Wenigen hier im Forum, der ein GT2 fährt. 

Ich fahre das Bike nun schon seit 2 Jahren. Über 4000 km, diverse Urlaube in den Alpen und zwei Alpencrosse hat es tadellos hinter sich gebracht. 
Probleme, keine Nennenswerten. Hatte mal kurzzeitig ein Knarzen. Es stellte sich aber letztendlich heraus, dass es am Dreck in der Verbindung Lenker/Vorbau lag. 
Außer Reifen/Ritzelpaket/natürlich Ketten/Bremsbeläge und mittleres Kettenblatt musste ich noch nichts tauschen. Verschleißteile halt. Die Züge sind jetzt fällig, da schwergängig. Ergon-Griffe habe ich mir drauf gemacht, die Rotwild Gummigriffe sind nicht wirklich tourentauglich. 
Der zweite Flaschenhalter für mich als Flaschenkind war mit eine Kaufentscheidung. 2 Liter zusätzlich in den Alpen auf dem Rücken machen sich bemerkbar.

Der Preis bei fun-corner. de ist für diese Ausstattung ziemlich gut. Wenn du nicht auf neuste Technik wert legst und ein gutes Alltagstaugliches Bike willst, dann liegst du mit dem GT2 ganz gut. 

Die GT1 Fahrer hier werden mir das bestimmt bestätigen. Unterschied ist ja nur der Rahmen in Alu, d.h. ein paar Gramm mehr, welche durch bessere Ausstattung schnell wett gemacht werden kann.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (6. Januar 2011)

runningriot schrieb:


> Gesundes Neues Jahr, werte Rotwild Ritter!
> 
> Eine Frage an alle RX.1  Besitzer, wie seid ihr mit eurem Bike zufrieden? Würdet ihr es nochmals kaufen, was habt ihr geändert ect. , vlt. hat jemand Zeit mal darauf einzugehen. Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung mir ein 2011 X.1 Pro zu kaufen, bin aber aufgrund des Preis ehrlich noch am überlegen bzw. unsicher.
> 
> Danke Gruss Sören



Fahre das R.X1 Comp. Bin damit auch sehr zufrieden. Geändert hab ich bis jetzt nur den Lenker gegen einen Lowrizer und andere Griffe. Ändern werde ich noch den Laufradsatz und die Sattelstütze gegen eine Reverb. Das Handling finde ich Klasse von dem Bike und von den sehr guten Klettereigenschaften bin ich sehr positiv überrascht für ein Bike mit 150mm Federweg


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. Januar 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Habe mir aber ein Longsleeve Trikot von Rotwild bei fun-corner bestellt. Fazit: Schnelle Lieferung, gute Ware und sehr guter Preis!



Salve!
Den online-shop
kann ich nur empfehlen
Auch bei retoure Vorgängen ohne Probleme

Betretet Ihr Rotwild Ritter allerdings das Ladengeschäft ist es i.d. R. um Euch geschehen
Rotwildbikes soweit das Auge reicht, Riesenauswahl an Modellen & Größen, ehrliche Preise und super Sonderangebote!
Des Weiteren machen die eine sehr gute Beratung und sind sehr hilfsbereit&felxibel! Tauschen nach Wunsch parts zT ohne Aufpreis usw....
Inspektionen und Service sind ebenfalls klasse, auch weil die personell gut und kompetent aufgestellt sind! Das war mein Eindruck.

Das GT2 ist bislang das antriebsneutralste Fully dass ich unterm Hintern hatte; fahre den DTswiss-Dämpfer fast immer "offen"! Geniales bike...perfekt wird es für mich wenn ich auf eine DURIN marathon 80-120 wechsel...
Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte?

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Corax1975 (6. Januar 2011)

Danke für den Link!
Den Shop kannte ich bislang nicht. Mal schauen, dort finde ich bestimmt was...

Gruß


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Januar 2011)

Moin die Herren.....
Das Trikot würde mich schon reizen, vor allem der Preis ist heiß aber grau/weiß, quer gestreift und dann auch noch sportlich geschnitten... z.Zt. keine so gute Idee 
Sagt mal, hat eigentlich schon jemand das neue RR2HT in seinem Besitz? Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf meinen neuen Rahmen, ich habe alle neuen Teile hier liegen und kann es kaum erwarten das Ding zusammen zu bauen! Obwohl bei dem Wetter würde es auch nur an der Wand hängen...

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit einer geführten Alpenüberquerungen? Ich möchte in diesem Jahr mein ersten AlpenX machen und überlege mit Ulp-Bike zu fahren....

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## akw (6. Januar 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Habe mir aber ein Longsleeve Trikot von Rotwild bei fun-corner bestellt. Fazit: Schnelle Lieferung, gute Ware und sehr guter Preis!



Ich hab auch eins bestellt und war sehr zufrieden.

Hab aber auch schon bei Schaltwerk einen Rahmen gekauft und war dort auch super zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (6. Januar 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit einer geführten Alpenüberquerungen? Ich möchte in diesem Jahr mein ersten AlpenX machen und überlege mit Ulp-Bike zu fahren....
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Ließ die zwei Berichte auf meiner Homepage in der Rubrik "Out of Eifel". Bin 2 mal mit Ulp über die Alpen. Der Guide Thoralf war echt klasse. Die 2. Tour war nur für uns gemacht, also die Gruppenzusammensetzung meine ich. Die Strecke Garmisch - St. Moritz war auch ein Traum.


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Januar 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ließ die zwei Berichte auf meiner Homepage in der Rubrik "Out of Eifel". Bin 2 mal mit Ulp über die Alpen. Der Guide Thoralf war echt klasse. Die 2. Tour war nur für uns gemacht, also die Gruppenzusammensetzung meine ich. Die Strecke Garmisch - St. Moritz war auch ein Traum.



Dank Dir! Deine HP ist echt toll.... Werde mal ein wenig "stöbern". Ich möchte die light Variante Garmisch-Gardasee fahren.


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Januar 2011)

Die Beschreibung zur Tour liest sich gut! Auf der ersten Etappe gleich hoch zur Hochthörle-Hütte und über den Höhenweg nach Ehrwald ist eine schöne Route. Sind wir letztes Jahr auch gefahren. 
Am 4. Tag über den Reschenpass durchs komplette Vinschgau. Wenns nicht grad nur über die Via Claudia Augusta (Radweg, Teer) geht bestimmt schön.
Der Gampenpass ist am 5. Tag bestimmt ein Highlight und auch der 6. Tag kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Der Blick auf die Dolomiti di Brenta ist wirklich schön. 

Als Einstiegs-Transalp bestimmt eine gut machbare Route.


----------



## at021971 (6. Januar 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> ...perfekt wird es für mich wenn ich auf eine DURIN marathon 80-120 wechsel...
> Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte?...


 
Ich hatte sie im Oktober für rund 130 km an meinem Test R.R2 FS und würde sie nicht gegen meine Fox 32 Talas 140 RLC tauschen wollen. Zudem braucht das R.GT2/GT1 meines Erachtens keine Gabel mit einer Absenkung auf 80 mm. Selbst auf 120 mm gibt es keine Steigung, die ich noch fahren kann, wo mir aber das Bike aufsteigt. Aus heutiger Sicht würde ich an meinem R.GT1 auch keine Variogabel mehr verbauen, da sie eigentlich nicht notwendig ist und nur mehr Gewicht mit sich bringt. 

Und wenn es doch eine Variogabel sein muß, dann eine mit Potenzial nach oben, da das R.GT2/GT1 ja eigentlich auf 120/130 mm Federweg ausgelegt ist. Somit würde ich in diesem Fall eine Variogabel mit 140 bzw. 150 mm nehmen. Damit hat man dann ein wenig Reserven, wenn es mal auf gröberem Geläuf den Berg hinunter gehen soll.

Auch fand ich die Materialien der Magura During MD120M nicht so hochwertig wie die meiner Fox Talas oder DT Swiss XMM 100. Zu benken ist aber, dass es ein Modell aus einem der vergangen Jahre war. Was sich 2011 bei Magura diesbezüglich getan hat, kann ich nicht sagen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## flying-harry (6. Januar 2011)

Tataaa, ich habs eben gekauft! Rotwild R. *GT2* Trail
 Einfach Hammer. Ein echt besonderes Rad. Ich hatte es schon lange im  Auge, und hatte mich wegen dem Preis erst für ein CUBE Harttail  entschieden, konnte es aber heute noch bei Funcorner zurückgeben, da  noch nicht gefahren. Nun musste ich zwar nochmal tief in die Tasche  greifen, aber ich denke es hat sich sicher gelohnt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alles XT sogar schon 30 Gänge!

Bin jetzt ein bischen kaputt vom Autofahren, und würde mich gerne die  Tage noch mal wegen ein paar Technikfragen bei euch melden.

Viele Grüße 

....ach ja noch was *Rotwild* passt wirklich gut zu mir, da ich "*Hirsch*" mit Nachnahmen heisse! hihi..


----------



## the donkey (6. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich eines in L bekommen hätt, dann hätt ich mich auch dafür entschieden.
Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit
Ich bin mit meinem aber auch mehr als zufrieden


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. Januar 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ich hatte sie im Oktober für rund 130 km an meinem Test R.R2 FS und würde sie nicht gegen meine Fox 32 Talas 140 RLC tauschen wollen. Zudem braucht das R.GT2/GT1 meines Erachtens keine Gabel mit einer Absenkung auf 80 mm. Selbst auf 120 mm gibt es keine Steigung, die ich noch fahren kann, wo mir aber das Bike aufsteigt. Aus heutiger Sicht würde ich an meinem R.GT1 auch keine Variogabel mehr verbauen, da sie eigentlich nicht notwendig ist und nur mehr Gewicht mit sich bringt.
> 
> Und wenn es doch eine Variogabel sein muß, dann eine mit Potenzial nach oben, da das R.GT2/GT1 ja eigentlich auf 120/130 mm Federweg ausgelegt ist. Somit würde ich in diesem Fall eine Variogabel mit 140 bzw. 150 mm nehmen. Damit hat man dann ein wenig Reserven, wenn es mal auf gröberem Geläuf den Berg hinunter gehen soll.
> 
> ...



Salve!

Vielen Dank für Dein feedback
Durch meine Erfahrungen mit meinem CUBE AMS mit der Reba U-Turn 85-130 war ich auf den o. g. Gedanken gekommen! 
Das GT2 gab es auch in einer Race-Ausstattung mit einer 100mm Gabel, also würde es von der Geometrie her passen...
Recht hast Du allerdings auch mit den guten Klettereigenschaften, evt. könnte ich sie ja nochmal leicht verbessern
Schauen wir mal, es ist natürlich auch eine Kostenfrage...

LG, G-K-R


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Januar 2011)

@jmr

Durch die Berichte und die Bilder bin ich richtig wild und fest entschlossen in diesem Jahr auch einen AlpenX zu fahren und Ulp scheint eine gute Wahl zu sein. Ich finde es auch gut immer mal wieder Leute zu sehen, die ihr Rad schieben. Das macht Mut ;-)

@flying-harry

Willkommen in der Gemeinde und Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike, gute Wahl!


----------



## at021971 (6. Januar 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ...Das GT2 gab es auch in einer Race-Ausstattung mit einer 100mm Gabel, also würde es von der Geometrie her passen...


 
Vertust Du Dich da nicht mit dem R.R2/R1 FS. Die sehen recht ähnlich aus, da sie das gleiche Federungssystem haben. Das R.R2/R1 ist aber als Race oder Marathon Bike ausgelegt. Bis 2010 hatte es vorne wie hinten 100 mm Federweg. Das Modelljahr 2010 brachte einen überarbeiteten Hinterbau mit 110 mm Federweg. Vorne gab es mit 100 mm und 120 mm, je nach Einsatzzweck. Für das Jahr 2011, wurde jetzt auch der Federweg vorne auf 110 mm geändert.

Das R.GT2 ist wie gesagt von der Geometrie her ein 120/130 mm Bike.

*R.GT2:*







*R.R2 FS (2010 & 2009):*









Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Thomas1809 (6. Januar 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Vertust Du Dich da nicht mit dem R.R2/R1 FS. Die sehen recht ähnlich aus, da sie das gleiche Federungssystem haben. Das R.R2/R1 ist aber als Race oder Marathon Bike ausgelegt. Bis 2010 hatte es vorne wie hinten 100 mm Federweg. Das Modelljahr 2010 brachte einen überarbeiteten Hinterbau mit 110 mm Federweg. Vorne gab es mit 100 mm und 120 mm, je nach Einsatzzweck. Für das Jahr 2011, wurde jetzt auch der Federweg vorne auf 110 mm geändert.
> 
> Das R.GT2 ist wie gesagt von der Geometrie her ein 120/130 mm Bike.
> 
> ...



da hat er recht, 2008 gabs das gt2 mit 130 und 140mm gabel. 
2010 als classic series war es eine 120mm gabel.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas1809 (6. Januar 2011)

the donkey schrieb:


> Wenn ich eines in L bekommen hätt, dann hätt ich mich auch dafür entschieden.
> Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit
> Ich bin mit meinem aber auch mehr als zufrieden



ich habe auch vergeblich versucht einen rahmen in L zu bekommen, habe heute sogar mit rotwild telefoniert, ist aber nichts mehr zu bekommen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. Januar 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Vertust Du Dich da nicht mit dem R.R2/R1 FS. Die sehen recht ähnlich aus, da sie das gleiche Federungssystem haben. Das R.R2/R1 ist aber als Race oder Marathon Bike ausgelegt. Bis 2010 hatte es vorne wie hinten 100 mm Federweg. Das Modelljahr 2010 brachte einen überarbeiteten Hinterbau mit 110 mm Federweg. Vorne gab es mit 100 mm und 120 mm, je nach Einsatzzweck. Für das Jahr 2011, wurde jetzt auch der Federweg vorne auf 110 mm geändert.
> 
> Das R.GT2 ist wie gesagt von der Geometrie her ein 120/130 mm Bike.
> ....


Salve!
Du hast Recht, habe noch mal nachgeschaut
Bei den vielen Modellen und Varianten verliert man (zumindest ich) schnell mal den Überblick...
Das funcorner scheint auch ein großer Rotwild-dealer zu sein: meine beiden Rotwild sind auf Wunsch für die verändert worden! Daher zT auch meine Verirrungen

LG, G-K-R


----------



## the donkey (6. Januar 2011)

Ja ich hab auch alle Varianten probiert um an eines kommen.
Aber mein R.E 1 gefällt mir zwischenzeitlich auch sehr gut.
Hab es über den (leider immernoch andauernden) Winter etwas umgebaut und erleichtert,
so daß ich damit auch für mich normale Touren fahren kann.
Bin bis auf Pedale jetzt fertig


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. Januar 2011)

flying-harry schrieb:


> Tataaa, ich habs eben gekauft! Rotwild R. *GT2* Trail
> .....


Salve!
Herzlichen Glückwünsch zum neuen bike
Das Modell mit der Bezeichnung: Rotwild R. GT2 Trail kann ich allerdings in den Katalogen auch nicht finden
Habe ich Tomaten auf den Augen

LG, G-K-R


----------



## at021971 (6. Januar 2011)

Das Bike von www.fun-corner.de ist keines in Originalsusstattung von ADP/Rotwild. Das haben die bei www.fun-corner.de selber aufgebaut. 

Und die Bezeichung Trail haben sie wahrscheinlich vom Bike selber übernommen, da es bei Rotwild in der Kategorie 'Trail' geführt wird. So steht es auch auf den Decales des Rahmens.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Januar 2011)

Auf dem Service-Portal von Rotwild (http://service.rotwild.de/) kann man das gut nachschauen: 

Ausstattung 2008: nur eine Variante: dt swiss Dämpfer (125 mm) und Gabel (bis 140 mm)

Ausstattung 2009: 
GT2 Edition: dtswiss Dämpfer 125 mm, Gabel dt swiss XMC 130 RTLC Carbon Gabel 100-140 mm

GT2 Cross: Fox RP23 Dämpfer 125 mm, Gabel Fox 32 TALAS RL 100-140 mm

GT2 Marathon: Fox RP23 Dämpfer 125 mm, Gabel Fox 32 RL 120 mm

Ausstattung 2010 als Classic Modell:

GT2 Classic: Fox RP23 Dämpfer 125 mm, Gabel Fox 32 RL 120 mm

GT2 Classic Pro: Fox RP23 Dämpfer, Gabel Fox 32 RL 120 mm

Classic und Classic Pro unterscheiden sich im wesentlichen nur bei der Schaltung. SLX bzw. XT

Alls andere sind Eigenaufbauten der Händler. Das Frameset gab es ja auch einzeln bei Rotwild.


----------



## flying-harry (7. Januar 2011)

Also meins ist ein R.GT2 Classic *Pro* kompl. Carbon Rahmen und Schwinge



Gabel Fox 32 RL 120 mm
Rear Lockout Dämpfer DT Swiss M210 125 mm Federweg
Laufräder  DT Swiss X 1800
Continental Mountain King 2.2
Bremse FORMULA Oro 180/160
alles kompl. XT 10 fach
Vorbau 12 Sattel 200


Gruß Rolf 

(alias Harry Hirsch alias Flying Hirsch)

PS. TRAIL hatte ich tatsächlich nur auf dem Rahmendecal gelesen


----------



## at021971 (7. Januar 2011)

Dann mal wilkommen im Club und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Bike.

Damit hat die R.GT1/GT2 Fraktion hier im Forum ein wenig mehr Gewicht bekommen.

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## akw (7. Januar 2011)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.

Wie schwer ist es in der Ausstattung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-harry (7. Januar 2011)

In Größe M mit den 2 Flaschenhaltern, und noch 2 billig Pedale 12,2 kg 

Gruß Rolf


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Januar 2011)

Auf jeden Fall ein Unikat und wunderschön!  Viel Spaß damit! 

Was sind denn das für Flaschenhalter?


----------



## flying-harry (7. Januar 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ein Unikat und wunderschön!  Viel Spaß damit!
> 
> Was sind denn das für Flaschenhalter?



Sind von funcorner, sehen goil aus finde ich.
Bestellst du am besten dort bei  Fun Corner - Dean Wood [[email protected]] sind nicht ganz billig, steht RXL drauf dann weiß er schon (Carbon )

Grüß von mir und sag ich hab Werbung gemacht 

Gruß Rolf Hirsch


----------



## grosser (7. Januar 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ein Unikat und wunderschön!  Viel Spaß damit!
> 
> Was sind denn das für Flaschenhalter?



Das sind "Bontrager RXL Race X Lite Carbon Bottle Cage".
Die bekommst du aucht in der Bucht http://shop.ebay.de/i.html?LH_PrefLoc=2&_trkparms=65%253A1%257C66%253A4%257C39%253A1&_nkw=Bontrager+Race+X+Lite+Carbon+Cage&_ipg=&_sop=2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Ich fahre sie an meinem Renner. 
Am meinem R.C1 würde ich sie nicht fahren, weil ich finde die Flaschen werden nicht stramm genug festgehalten.
Gruß


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Januar 2011)

OK, danke für die Info! Aber wenn sie nicht stramm genug sitzen, dann nützen sie nichts. Da finde ich die Rotwild Carbon Flaschenhalter sehr gut. Seit die an meinem R1 dran sind, habe ich keine Flaschen mehr bei Rennen verloren.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (7. Januar 2011)

runningriot schrieb:


> Gesundes Neues Jahr, werte Rotwild Ritter!
> 
> Eine Frage an alle RX.1  Besitzer, wie seid ihr mit eurem Bike zufrieden? Würdet ihr es nochmals kaufen, was habt ihr geändert ect. , vlt. hat jemand Zeit mal darauf einzugehen. Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung mir ein 2011 X.1 Pro zu kaufen, bin aber aufgrund des Preis ehrlich noch am überlegen bzw. unsicher.
> 
> Danke Gruss Sören



Hi, habe mir das X1 Pro gekauft; Was mir sehr gefällt, ist die Sitzposition, und es Klettert auch mit vollem Federweg hervorragend.
Verändert habe ich:

- Laufradsatz
- vario Sattelstütze (Kindshock)
- längerer Vorbau und flacheren Winkel (leichter)
- Lenker (leichter)
- Griffe von Ergon

Würde mir immer wieder das X1 kaufen, obwohl ich zeitweise leichte Knackgeräusche hatte, doch Rotwild hatte mir sehr gut geholfen.

Mainbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (7. Januar 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> OK, danke für die Info! Aber wenn sie nicht stramm genug sitzen, dann nützen sie nichts. Da finde ich die Rotwild Carbon Flaschenhalter sehr gut. Seit die an meinem R1 dran sind, habe ich keine Flaschen mehr bei Rennen verloren.


Die habe ich auch an meinem C1!


----------



## Corax1975 (8. Januar 2011)

flying-harry schrieb:


> Also meins ist ein R.GT2 Classic *Pro* kompl. Carbon Rahmen und Schwinge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sehr schönes bike!
Viel Spaß damit!!!

Gruß


----------



## flying-harry (8. Januar 2011)

Corax1975 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes bike!
> Viel Spaß damit!!!
> 
> Gruß



Danke ! 

@ 021971

@ akw

@ jmr-biking

@ Günther-Kette-R 

@ hhninja81

Ich benötige noch mal ein paarTipps, als Rotwild Einsteiger

*FragenFragenFragenFragenFragenFragenFragenFragenFragenFragenFragenFragen???*

-Welche *Klickpedale* könnt Ihr empfehlen, am besten eine Seite Klick andere Flach?
-Es gibt da Teile zum aufhüpschen die *anodisiert, oder eloxiert* o-w-d-h sind z.B. in Rot, wo kauft man das am günstigsten?
-Wo gibt es überhaupt die günstigsten *Rotwildteile *z. B. Trikots usw.
-welche *Trinkflasche* ist zu empfehlen, hab da so isolierte gesehen.
-ist die *Formula Oro* zu empfehlen, oder sollte ich die vielleicht noch neu verkaufen und die *Formula RX* nehmen. 
 die scheint sehr gut zu sein und macht auch optisch was her.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Januar 2011)

Doppelt


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Januar 2011)

Neue Teile für mein RCC 1.3: 




Truvativ Noir Kurbel mir einem schönen Keramic GPX Innenlager




SRAM PG 980 Kassette




Crank Brothers Cobalt Lenker - noch ungekürzt


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (8. Januar 2011)

flying-harry schrieb:


> Danke !
> [email protected] Günther-Kette-R ...


Gerne


flying-harry schrieb:


> Ich benötige noch mal ein paarTipps, als Rotwild Einsteiger
> 
> -Welche *Klickpedale* könnt Ihr empfehlen, am besten eine Seite Klick andere Flach?


Ich nehme immer SPD-shimano Pedalen, gibt es in allen Preisklassen!
Ob SPD-System oder ein anderes ist Geschmacksache...



flying-harry schrieb:


> -Wo gibt es überhaupt die günstigsten *Rotwildteile *z. B. Trikots usw.


Ich kaufe reduzierte Rotwild Klamotten immer hier

Regulär über den Rotwildshop ist mir zu teuer...


flying-harry schrieb:


> -welche *Trinkflasche* ist zu empfehlen, hab da so isolierte gesehen.


Die Rotwild-Pullen sind schon nicht schlecht, weil zT von camelback!


flying-harry schrieb:


> -ist die *Formula Oro* zu empfehlen, oder sollte ich die vielleicht noch neu verkaufen und die *Formula RX* nehmen.
> die scheint sehr gut zu sein und macht auch optisch was her.


Gut Frage, an meinem GT2 ist die RX dran; die gefällt mir!
Frage doch mal bei funcorner an, ob die Dir ein Teile-upgrade Angebot machen...

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (8. Januar 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Neue Teile für mein RCC 1.3:
> ...



Schicke Teile

Die noir fahre ich am LUX, die ist klasse...

LG, G-K-R


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Januar 2011)

flying-harry schrieb:


> -Welche *Klickpedale* könnt Ihr empfehlen, am besten eine Seite Klick andere Flach?


Bin Anfangs die Shimano PD-M324 gefahren, die fand ich gut und günstig. 


flying-harry schrieb:


> -Es gibt da Teile zum aufhüpschen die *anodisiert, oder eloxiert* o-w-d-h sind z.B. in Rot, wo kauft man das am günstigsten?



Selten günstig. Alles was schön ist, ist meist auch teuer.  Beziehe fast ausschließlich meine Teile über www.bike-components.de
Eloxierte Schrauben und Teile z.B. auch Hier oder Hier oder Hier


flying-harry schrieb:


> -Wo gibt es überhaupt die günstigsten *Rotwildteile *z. B. Trikots usw.


fun-corner war jetzt ganz günstig, ab und zu aber auch ebay. Rotwild Bekleidung gibt es aber auch Hier


flying-harry schrieb:


> -welche *Trinkflasche* ist zu empfehlen, hab da so isolierte gesehen.


Trinkflaschen sind Verbrauchsmaterial. Nutze die von den Rennen, wenn es sie als Zugabe gibt. Gute Erfahrung habe ich aber auch mit Topeak-Flaschen und Syntace-Flaschen gemacht. Iso-Flaschen aus Metall klappern mir zu viel am Halter. Im Winter habe ich meist Trinkrucksack mit isoliertem Schlauch. Keine Probleme bis jetzt damit.


flying-harry schrieb:


> -ist die *Formula Oro* zu empfehlen, oder sollte ich die vielleicht noch neu verkaufen und die *Formula RX* nehmen.
> die scheint sehr gut zu sein und macht auch optisch was her.


An meinem GT2 habe ich die Formula Oro B24 dran. Baugleich mit der K24. Heißt halt nur für Rotwild anders. Sehr gut, top Bremsleistung und kein Druckpunktwandern und Quietschen. Mit der Formula RX habe ich noch keine Erfahrung.


----------



## hhninja81 (8. Januar 2011)

@flying-harry

-Ich nehme lieber weiche Trinkflaschen. Damit kann ich persönlich beim  
 fahren viel besser trinken. Die von Tune finde ich spitze.
-ich verbaue bei meinem neuen Bike die R1, optisch lecker in
 schwarz/schwarz mit Carbon-Griffen. Ich habe da eine güstige Quelle aus   
 Italien.


----------



## at021971 (8. Januar 2011)

flying-harry schrieb:


> -Welche *Klickpedale* könnt Ihr empfehlen, am besten eine Seite Klick andere Flach?


Ich habe an allen Bikes die Shimano XTR und bin sehr zufrieden damit



flying-harry schrieb:


> -Es gibt da Teile zum aufhübschen die *anodisiert, oder eloxiert* o-w-d-h sind z.B. in Rot, wo kauft man das am günstigsten?


ADP/Rotwild sagte auf der Eurobike, dass sie 2011 anodisierte Teile zum Nachrüsten ältere Bikes anbieten wollen. Ob das auch für die Modelle aus den Jahren 2008 oder 2009 gilt weiß ich aber nicht. Kann ihnen ja mal eine Mail schicken: [email protected]



flying-harry schrieb:


> -welche *Trinkflasche* ist zu empfehlen, hab da so isolierte gesehen.


Ich verwende die von Rotwild (Camelback), weil die gut zum Bike passen und zudem exzellent gemacht sind. Speziell der Verschluss ist erstklassig. 



flying-harry schrieb:


> -ist die *Formula Oro* zu empfehlen, oder sollte ich die vielleicht noch neu verkaufen und die *Formula RX* nehmen. die scheint sehr gut zu sein und macht auch optisch was her.


Von der Formula RX hört man wenig Gutes. Sie soll stark zum quietschen neigen. An meinem Test R.R2 FS war eine dran und hat irgendwann zu Schleifen begonnen was sich auch nicht mehr abstellen ließ. Ich persönlich bevorzuge zudem Magura Bremsen, da sie mit Mineralöl funktionieren und nicht mit dem hinsichtlich der Umwelt kritischen DOT. Das DOT ist zudem sehr aggressiv und verträgt sich weniger gut mit Carbon. Lenker leiden oft unter den Befestigungsschellen der Bremse.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe auch eine kleine Veränderung an meinem C1 vorgenommen!
Habe mir ein Truvativ Stylo OCT 22/36 daran geschraubt.




dafür verabschiede ich mich von meiner weißen (rotwild)Kurbel bei Ebay!


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Januar 2011)

Hier mal wieder was Retromäßiges - Vanessa Barrera, ehemalige Team Fiat/Rotwild Fahrerin:


----------



## flying-harry (9. Januar 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Gerne
> 
> Ich nehme immer SPD-shimano Pedalen, gibt es in allen Preisklassen!
> Ob SPD-System oder ein anderes ist Geschmacksache...




Habe mir gestern die PD-A530 gekauft. Die müssen sich allerdings noch  mit normalen Schuhen bewähren. Die M-324 bieten sicherlich mehr Halt,  sind aber auch um einiges schwerer. Leider habe ich noch keine guten und leichten Carbon-Kombipedale gefunden.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## prodigy (9. Januar 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder was Retromäßiges - Vanessa Barrera, ehemalige Team Fiat/Rotwild Fahrerin:



Sehr schöne Bikes - aber Vanessa ist der absolute Hingucker


----------



## s.rothstein (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen. Die Rotwild Familie hat zuwachs bekommen.
Habe mich nach 13 Jahren Hardtail ein Rotwild E1 FS Pro '10 gekauft. Ist noch reichlich ungewohnt jetzt auf See unterwegs zu sein, aber das wird schon. Wenn das Wetter erst mal mit macht. Im Mom regnet es durchgehend. Da wird nichts mit der ersten Ausfahrt und Einstellen auf der Strecke.

Geändert wurde die Gabel auf Rock Shox Lyrik U-Turn Coil '10 und stabilere DT Swiss Felgen mit Onyx Naben.


----------



## morei (13. Januar 2011)

Glückwunsch


----------



## flying-harry (13. Januar 2011)

Ebenso Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit 

Was muß man für das 10 `denn noch so hinlegen?

Gruß Rolf


----------



## TOM4 (13. Januar 2011)

gewagter schritt vom hardtail gleich auf ein enduro umzusteigen!

aber wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt!


----------



## FORT_man (13. Januar 2011)

@flying harry:

Du kommst aus Lilienthal bei Bremen? Es gibt hier auch noch ein Unterforum "MTBker aus HB"-Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Trail oder so, es gibt hier im Norden nicht so viele Hirschpiloten 

Gruß aus HB und bis denne

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-harry (14. Januar 2011)

FORT_man schrieb:


> @flying harry:
> 
> Du kommst aus Lilienthal bei Bremen? Es gibt hier auch noch ein Unterforum "MTBker aus HB"-Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Trail oder so, es gibt hier im Norden nicht so viele Hirschpiloten
> 
> Martin



Hi Martin, 

ich weiß, habe da schon mal gepostet. Man könnte sich ja mal in  Worpswede am Weyerberg treffen, 54,4 Meter hoch. 
Ist immer  die Frage wie man den Berg ( Hügel ) abfährt. 
Ich plane gerade ein Route  für eine Stunde ohne 2 x an die selbe Stelle zu kommen. 
Kann mich ja mal  melden wenn ich ne gute Route gefunden habe. Wärest Du dabei mit  anschließend Cappuccino und ein wenig Rotwildgeklöne? 

Bist Du mit Deinem Bike zufrieden? Habe meins erst ein paar Tage.

Gruß nach HB Rolf


----------



## FORT_man (14. Januar 2011)

Moin Rolf,

wir sind schon öfters von Bremen aus zum Weyher Berg gefahren, naja, Berg ist ziemlich optimistisch 
Das Wetter wird ja so langsam besser, da können wir uns bestimmt mal treffen.
Wir fahren oft in den Warwer Sand, das ist ca. 20 km südlich von Bremen, ein sehr großes Waldgebiet mit vielen Trails.
Ansonsten sind Harburger Berge bei Hamburg ein hervorragendes Bikerevier, da kann man sich stundenlang austoben.
Ist von Bremen aus einfach mit dem Metronom zu erreichen.
Zum GT1:
Ich habe mein Bike vor 2 Jahren gebraucht gekauft und bin damit sehr zufrieden  Ist überhaupt kein Vergleich zu meinem Hardtail.
War damit schon zweimal in den Alpen, außer den üblichen Verschleißteilen ist alles im grünen Bereich.

So, das war es für heute,

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## astral67 (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit Anfang des Monats Besitzer eines gebrauchten Rotwild C1 FS Rahmens von Ende 2009, den ich mir jetzt aktuell aufbaue. Nun habe ich eine Frage zur originalen Verlegung der hinteren Bremsleitung.

Wird die auch unterm Innenlagergehäuse verlegt oder oben drüber? Quasi durch die Schwinge durch, wo die kleine "Nut" ist.

Kann bei Bedarf auch gerne mal ein/zwei Fotos machen.

Brauche nur noch die Bremsleitungsverlegung, dann ist das Bike fertig.

Danke und LG,
Jens


----------



## Vette08 (15. Januar 2011)

astral67 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wird die auch unterm Innenlagergehäuse verlegt oder oben drüber? Quasi durch die Schwinge durch, wo die kleine "Nut" ist.
> 
> ...



Die Leitung wird unter dem Innenlagergehäuse verlegt. Und jetzt Bilder ...


----------



## astral67 (15. Januar 2011)

Ok 

Rotwild C1 FS Cross von 2009:






















Die Sattelstütze ist ein Relikt vom Schwiegervater, aber immerhin 31,6mm. Die P200 kommt vielleicht heute noch zu mir  
Wenn die getauscht worden ist, ist das der Stand, mit dem ich in die Saison '11 starten werde. Mal schauen, obs noch das eine oder ander (funktionelle) Upgrade erfährt. Ich war bislang eher der CC'ler und Tourenfahrer. 
Habe also noch keine Idee, ob das alles wirklich funktionell ist, darum auch erstmal 3x9 und Maxxis Advantage sowie Ardent in 2,25". Auf die 5.1D sollten aber auch noch Reifen bis 2,35" oder 2,4" draufgehen, ohne dass es unfahrbar werden dürfte. Ob die Magura Louise (180/160) in der Konstellation bleibt, wird man sehen.
Der Rest ist am Radon erprobt und bleibt auch erstmal so.

Über konstruktive Kritik zum Aufbau (nicht zu den Teilen  ) würde ich mich freuen.

LG,
Jens

PS: Gewichte und Bilder auf der Waage gibts von dem Bike bewußt nicht!


----------



## Corax1975 (15. Januar 2011)

Schön!
Ein 2009 C1 140 haben wir hier schon lange nicht mehr gesehen!
Wirst bestimmt viel Spaß mit Deinem Bike haben! Was hast Du denn für ne Gabel verbaut?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (15. Januar 2011)

Corax1975 schrieb:


> Schön!
> Ein 2009 C1 140 haben wir hier schon lange nicht mehr gesehen!
> Wirst bestimmt viel Spaß mit Deinem Bike haben! Was hast Du denn für ne Gabel verbaut?
> 
> Gruß



Dankesehr

Die Gabel ist eine RS Sektor RL U-Turn 110mm -140mm, die ich im Herbst 2010 neu gekauft habe und zuerst im Radon mit 115mm fuhr und nun im diesem Rahmen mit 140mm einsetzen will.


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Januar 2011)

astral67 schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze ist ein Relikt vom Schwiegervater, aber immerhin 31,6mm. Die P200 kommt vielleicht heute noch zu mir
> Wenn die getauscht worden ist, ist das der Stand, mit dem ich in die Saison '11 starten werde. Mal schauen, obs noch das eine oder ander (funktionelle) Upgrade erfährt. Ich war bislang eher der CC'ler und Tourenfahrer.
> Habe also noch keine Idee, ob das alles wirklich funktionell ist, darum auch erstmal 3x9 und Maxxis Advantage sowie Ardent in 2,25". Auf die 5.1D sollten aber auch noch Reifen bis 2,35" oder 2,4" draufgehen, ohne dass es unfahrbar werden dürfte. Ob die Magura Louise (180/160) in der Konstellation bleibt, wird man sehen.
> Der Rest ist am Radon erprobt und bleibt auch erstmal so.
> ...



Schönes C1 hast du dir da aufgebaut! Infos und original Aufbauten findest du auch noch auf der Service-Homepage von Rotwild. Unter Bikes kann man sich auch noch ältere Bikes aus vergangenen Jahren anschauen. Klick 

Die Magura Louise ist ja an sich ne gute Bremse, aber ich würde evtl. hinten auf 180er Scheiben wechseln, oder je nach Fahrergewicht und Fahrverhalten sogar auf 200/200 oder 200/180. Warum direkt ne neue Bremse, wenn man doch zufrieden damit ist. Dann würde ich eher über ne versenkbare Sattelstütze nachdenken, wenn du vor hast mit dem Bike auch mal Gröberes zu fahren.
Eigentlich gibt es nichts zu meckern.  Die Sektor verichtet bestimmt auch einen guten Dienst für den Preis. 

Also mir gefällts!  Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## astral67 (15. Januar 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Schönes C1 hast du dir da aufgebaut! Infos und original Aufbauten findest du auch noch auf der Service-Homepage von Rotwild. Unter Bikes kann man sich auch noch ältere Bikes aus vergangenen Jahren anschauen. Klick
> 
> Die Magura Louise ist ja an sich ne gute Bremse, aber ich würde evtl. hinten auf 180er Scheiben wechseln, oder je nach Fahrergewicht und Fahrverhalten sogar auf 200/200 oder 200/180. Warum direkt ne neue Bremse, wenn man doch zufrieden damit ist. Dann würde ich eher über ne versenkbare Sattelstütze nachdenken, wenn du vor hast mit dem Bike auch mal Gröberes zu fahren.
> Eigentlich gibt es nichts zu meckern.  Die Sektor verichtet bestimmt auch einen guten Dienst für den Preis.
> ...



Dankesehr 

Vor allem für den Link 

Die Louise an sich steht auch nicht wirklich in Frage. Nur, ob die Scheibengrößen so bleiben, ist halt noch offen. Ich brauch bislang eigentlich keine grossen Scheiben, fahre auch am HT 160/160 und komme gut zurecht.

Die Sektor hat mich bereits im Radon angenehm überrascht. Nicht unbedingt ein Leichtgewicht, aber auch kein Bleiklumpen, dafür ein sahniges Ansprechen, wie ich es von der Reba SL zuvor nicht kannte.

Eine versenkbare Sattelstütze könnte tatsächlich mal ein Thema werden. Ich werds sehen...

Ich würde mal sagen, die Trails können kommen


----------



## at021971 (16. Januar 2011)

Was mir gerade in der Bike und Mountain Bike aufgefallen ist, ADP hat das Design der R.R2 Serie leicht geändert. Damit erklärt sich auch, warum die zur Rotwild Service Seite verlinkten Bilder dieser Bikes in dem 2011er Threat in der Interessengemeinschaft verschwunden waren. 

Beim aktuellen Design ziert nun eine World Cup Banderole das Sitzrohr. Bei den Bildern im Service Portal fehlt diese aber noch. Jedoch die größere Änderung betrifft den Hinterbau, der bei Fully und Hardtail nun gänzlich schwarz ist. Die rote Farbe an der Sitzstrebe ist verschwunden. Ich finde damit geht dem Bike ein wenig Spannung verloren. Schade!

Interessant ist aber auch, dass auf allen Bildern der Verlauf der Züge und Stand der Kurbel gleich sind. Das heißt die Bilder sind nachträglich am Computer auf das neue Design geändert worden.

*Eurobike & Katalog*









*Rotwild Service Portal:*








*Rotwild Homepage:*











Beim R.R1 bleibt es hingegen bei der weiß abgesetzter Sitzstrebe.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Januar 2011)

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, ich finde es so viel schöner! Hoffentlich wird mein HT bald geliefert. Ich bekomme zum Glück das neue Design!!


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Januar 2011)

Ich habs beim durchblättern des Kataloges auch gesehen. Mir persönlich gefällt das R2 ohne die roten Sitzstreben auch besser. Die Weltmeisterstreifen sind wohl deshalb, weil es auch ein Weltmeisterbike ist. Naja, sein Vorgänger zumindest.

Canyon hat die Streifen bei Teambikes Design für Topeak-Ergon auch schon drauf, obwohl das Bike noch nix geleistet hat.


----------



## Deichfräse (19. Januar 2011)

Leute habt ihr schon wieder viel geschrieben!
Da bin ich mal paar Tage mit meinem neuen Edge beschäftigt, gehe noch bißchen arbeiten und dann komme ich kaum mit dem Lesen hinterher...

Allen Rotwild-Neulingen einen herzlichen Glückwunsch! Da sind ja wieder ein paar schöne Bikes hinzugekommen!!!

Begeistert bin ich ja, dass sich einige unter uns über die Alpen kurbeln wollen. Genau das habe ich für 2012 mit meinem E1 auch auf dem Plan. Ist also noch ein wenig hin, aber die Tourenplanung läuft schon auf Hochtouren und bringt ordentlich Vorfreude.
Dieses Jahr werden verletzungsbedingt leider nur etwas kleinere Brötchen gebacken.
Aber mein E1 hat auch schon wieder ein paar Kilometer mehr auf der Uhr. War ja recht "nett" die letzten Tage.

Vielleicht bekommen wir ja, ähnlich dem letzten Jahr, als Rotwildgemeinde auch wieder etwas zusammen auf die Beine gestellt.
Entweder zusammen mit den Leuten von ADP, die uns so schöne Traumbikes bescheren, auf einem der Festivals oder wir stellen etwas eigenes auf die Beine.
Vorschläge sind immer willkommen, wenn Interesse besteht!

Grüße aus dem Norden!


----------



## flying-harry (20. Januar 2011)

Von welchem Deich kommt die Fräse denn? Ich komme vom Wümmedeich bei Bremen. 

Ebenfalls Gruß aus´m Norden


----------



## Deichfräse (20. Januar 2011)

Na, ich hab hier eher die Ostseedeiche vor der Tür und kurbel mich so rings um Schwerin und die ganzen Seen hier herum. Ein paar kleine Erhebungen, die mit dem E1 auch ganz gut Spaß machen gibt´s hier sicher auch. Harburger Berge sind auch ganz interessant für mich, aber von richtigen Bergen reden wir doch lieber erst ab Harz und weiter südlich.

@hhninja:
Da könnten wir uns eigentlich auch mal auf ´ne Tour verabreden!?

Als einen Teil meiner Vorbereitung auf den Alpencross, will ich übrigens den Rennsteig fahren. Habe da so eine 180km Tour auf dem Plan. Natürlich als 3 Tagesetappen. Falls wer Interesse hat, geplant ist das Ganze für den Zeitraum 6. bis 11. September 2011.
Ansonsten muss ich halt zusehen, dass mich die 6-wöchige Zwangspause (ich muss mich da mal bißchen zusammenflicken lassen) ab 25.02. nicht allzu sehr aus dem Konzept bringt und ich dieses Jahr wenigstens Riva und Willingen noch an den Marathonstart gehen kann - vielleicht auch noch Seiffen.


----------



## s.rothstein (20. Januar 2011)

flying-harry schrieb:


> Ebenso Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit
> 
> Was muß man für das 10 `denn noch so hinlegen?
> 
> Gruß Rolf



Habe fast 2600 bezahlt. Würde das als faires Geschäft bezeichnen. 

Und ja, der Schritt ist gewagt, aber ich wurde auf der ersten Fahrt sofort belohnt! Freue mich schon auf richtige Berge!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (20. Januar 2011)

Moin Deichfräse,
das hört sich ja nicht so gut an mit dem zusammenflicken! Ich wünsche Dir in der Hinsicht alles Gute.... Für eine schöne Tour durch die HABE's bin ich immer zu haben evtl. kommen die Bremer ja auch. Bei mir ist es gesundheitlich auch nicht so super, dadurch bin ich seit meinem Mallorca Urlaub im September nicht mehr Radgefahren (plus 10 kg). Jetzt warte ich auf meinen neuen Rahmen und dann geht es hoffentlich wieder Bergauf.... Melde Dich einfach wenn Du wieder fit bist und mal in HH rumturnen möchtest.
LG Marcus


----------



## Deichfräse (20. Januar 2011)

Na, das bekommen wir doch sicher hin Marcus! Ich melde mich dann noch einmal separat.
...und bis dahin dir auch gute Besserung bzw. die 10kg bekommen wir schon wieder runter!!!
Was hast du dir jetzt für einen Rahmen bestellt? Die orange lackierte Gabel und ein paar andere Teile habe ich ja schon gesehen hier.


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Januar 2011)

Den R2HT.. den Farbtupfer fand ich beim dem Ergon schon witzig, das Orange findet sich im Rahmen wieder. Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig und denke das Ding kommt in 2-3 Wochen.
Die Kilos sind in Arbeit
Gruß


----------



## TOM4 (21. Januar 2011)

hallo wilderer!

ich suche einen dämpferschutz für ein r.r1 fs aus 08. kennt jemand zufällig eine günstige bezugsquelle od. hat viell. wer einen rumliegen den er/sie nicht braucht? 

danke im voraus für eure mühen!

gruß tom


----------



## at021971 (21. Januar 2011)

Den Dämpferschutz gibt es erst seit 2010, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass eh nur der DT Dämpfer die Größe vorgibt. Sollte also auch bei einem R.R1 FS aus 2008 passen. 

Zu beachten ist aber, das Rotwild 2010 das Corporate Design geändert hat. das heißt Schrift und Logo sind anders. Auch sind andere als DT Dämpfer nicht mit dem Dämpferschutz kompatibel.

Ich habe gerade einen für ein R.R2 FS bei www.otto-bikes.de bestellt, aber einen für das R.R1 FS bekommen. Der geht aber wieder im Tausch gegen einen für das R.R2 FS zurück. Das heißt aber, dass www.otto-bikes.de nächste Woche mindestens einen wieder hat. Kostet die üblichen 29 EUR.





Gruß
Thomas


----------



## TOM4 (22. Januar 2011)

danke für den tipp! ich hab einen dt dämpfer - also müsste der schtuz passen.  aber ich dachte es gitb ihn viell. irgendwo günstiger!

gruß tom


----------



## at021971 (22. Januar 2011)

ich glaube da wirst Du Dich schwer tun. Ob www.otto-bikes.de, www.rad-laden.de oder auch shop.rotwild.de habe ihn für die 29 EUR. Evtl. mal bei Ebay die Augen offen halten oder mit den Anbietern reden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Januar 2011)

Oh, das Thema hatten wir schon mal hier. Knaller2010 hatte auch die Idee einen 2010er Dämpferschutz an sein R1 von 2009 zu bauen. Da gab es Probleme mit dem Linkage, weil sich R1 vor 2008/2009 und ab 2010 im Federweg unterscheiden. Aus Platzgründen schleift scheinbar der Dämpferschutz am Linkage beim Einfedern von den älteren Bikes. Bei den GT-Bikes schleift er wiederum nicht, da die mehr Federweg, breiteres Linkage und einen längeren Dämpfer haben.

Siehe ab diesen Posts hier: Klick


----------



## at021971 (22. Januar 2011)

stimmt, da merkt man dass man älter wir. Hatte diese damalige Diskussion schon vergessen. ;-)

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (22. Januar 2011)

danke für den link. 
ich hab einen dt dämpfer und werd halt einfach probieren obs passt!


----------



## runningriot (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, nachdem ich langsam genervt bin von den Rotwildhändlern in meiner Nähe erwähne ich echt mich bei den Versendern umzuschauen. Welche habt irh den gerade für Bikes genommen, oder wo habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht...währe für alle Vorschläge offen. Danke und relaxtes WE weiterhin.

Sportliche Grüße

Sören


----------



## hhninja81 (22. Januar 2011)

Wo ist denn Deine Nähe und warum bist Du genervt?


----------



## at021971 (22. Januar 2011)

Wenn es Dir um Rotwild geht, wovon ich mal bei diesem Threat ausgehen, wäre beim Versand die erste Anlaufstelle für mich www.s-tec-sports.com. Es ist aber eigentlich kein reiner Versender. Früher lag deren Fokus auf extrem niedrigen Preisen und Angeboten im Internet. Heute sind die Preise noch immer gut, spätestens wenn man direkt nachfragt. Wer in der Nähe (Niederrhein, Münsterland, Ruhrgebiet oder Sauerland, Belgien, Niederlande) wohnt, sollte sich auch mal eine Fahrt dorthin gönnen. So viele hochwertige, teure Bikes verschiedenster Hersteller, findest Du selten. Das alles auf einem alten Bauernhof in zwei ehemaligen Ställen. Klasse Ambiente!

Ich habe dort auch mein erstes Rotwild gekauft, da ich eigentlich aus dieser Gegend komme. Der Fokus liegt dort aber auf Verkaufen und nicht Service. Das sollte man sich vorher klar machen. Dafür sind die Preise oft unschlagbar. Wie gesagt, mein Freund hat dort kürzlich ein R.X2 Pro mit RS Reverb für rund 3.800 EUR erstanden. Das ist für ein neues 2011er Modell ganz ordentlich.

Alternative wäre www.schaltwerk-bikes.de, den Du auch hier im Forum erreichen kannst. Er bietet auch auf Ebay oder hier im Bikemarkt an. Auch er macht einen seriösen Eindruck und hat klasse Preise. 

Auslaufmodelle bekommt man aber auch bei lokalen Händlern zu guten Preisen. Also mal im Umkreis suchen, da gibt es sicherlich mehr als nur Deinen. So stammt mein Letztes und mein Neues aus meiner unmittelbaren Umgebung von München. Vorteil hier, die Bikes hatten ordentliche Preise und der Händler gehört zum engeren Kreis der Rotwildfamilie. Und dafür bezahl ich evtl. auch den einen oder anderen Euro mehr.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Andi_72 (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
was macht Rotwild eigentlich mit den schönen Rädern die den Aufdruck Team Topeak-Rotwild-Ergon haben? Hat schon mal einer bei Rotwild nachgefragt, ob die grünen Hirsche vereinsamen und ein neuse Zuhause suchen? Für einen wäre noch Platz im Gehege


----------



## hhninja81 (23. Januar 2011)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was macht Rotwild eigentlich mit den schönen Rädern die den Aufdruck Team Topeak-Rotwild-Ergon haben? Hat schon mal einer bei Rotwild nachgefragt, ob die grünen Hirsche vereinsamen und ein neuse Zuhause suchen? Für einen wäre noch Platz im Gehege



Ich glaube Rotwild hat davon keine mehr, mir konnte zumindest kein Ersatz geliefert werden. Und bei Facebook habe ich mitbekommen, dass die Canyon Rahmen wohl noch nicht geliefert wurden und einige Fahrer noch immer auf Rotwild fahren bzw. trainieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (23. Januar 2011)

Sende eine Mail an Markus Herr und der sagt Dir ob, was und wieviele Worldcup Bikes aus 2009 und 2010 noch bei ADP im Lager sind.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. Januar 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Rotwild hat davon keine mehr, mir konnte zumindest kein Ersatz geliefert werden. Und bei Facebook habe ich mitbekommen, dass die Canyon Rahmen wohl noch nicht geliefert wurden und einige Fahrer noch immer auf Rotwild fahren bzw. trainieren.


Salve!
Ja das ist ja nochmal eine Nachricht: Eine tolle Enwicklung 
(Not) Just in time statt Auf Lager...jetzt auch im MTB-Rennzirkus...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2011)

Hat jemand Infos über das neue E1?

Rahmengewicht?
Dämpferlänge?
Werkssetup des Dämpfers?

usw.?


----------



## omega1848 (24. Januar 2011)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was macht Rotwild eigentlich mit den schönen Rädern die den Aufdruck Team Topeak-Rotwild-Ergon haben? Hat schon mal einer bei Rotwild nachgefragt, ob die grünen Hirsche vereinsamen und ein neuse Zuhause suchen? Für einen wäre noch Platz im Gehege



Ein Freund von mir hat noch ein Hardtail in M, ungefahren, mit passender Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker und Gabel (alles im Topeak Ergon Design), bei Interesse einfach mal melden.


----------



## Deichfräse (28. Januar 2011)

Zum Dämpfer beim neuen E1 kann ich dir folgendes sagen:

Einbaulänge 8,5 inches = 216 mm
Hub 2,5 inches = 63,5 mm

Inwieweit das Dämpfersetup speziell an den Rotwildrahmen angepaßt wurde, kann dir sicher jemand von Rotwild sagen. Einfach mal per Mail anschreiben. Die helfen immer kompetent weiter. Gleiches gilt für das Rahmengewicht.

Wenn du dann eine Antwort hast, bitte auch hier posten, weil´s sicher auch noch andere interessieren könnte und wir Markus und Co dann nicht mit Mails überfluten müssen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Info!
Werde mal nachhören.
Bisher dachte ich, es sei ein 200/57mm verbaut.
Halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Knaller2010 (28. Januar 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> danke für den tipp! ich hab einen dt dämpfer - also müsste der schtuz passen.  aber ich dachte es gitb ihn viell. irgendwo günstiger!
> 
> gruß tom



@Tom4

JMR hat wie immer recht...

ich nutze den Protektor seit einem Jahr und muss bestätigen, dass wenn ich "weit" einfedere, der Protektor zwischen der Schwinge schleift. Man hört nichts, kann aber deutliche Spuren sehen. Im Foto kann man im markierten Bereich den Schaden auf dem Protektor sehen. An der Schwinge ist die schwarze Eloxierung weggeschliffen. Nichts dramatisches und auf dem Protektor kann man gut auch die Spuren von Einschlägen sehen, die sonst auf dem Dämpfer gelandet wären... also ich würde mir den Protektor wiederkaufen...

Greetz

Knaller2010


----------



## TOM4 (28. Januar 2011)

@Knaller2010: danke für deine antwort. kann man den schutz eventuell "zuschnitzen"? ich möcht ned irgendwelche lackschäden am rad haben. oder hat sich viell. wer selbst einen schutz gebastelt?

gruß tom


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Januar 2011)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> JMR hat wie immer recht...



JMR macht jetzt mal ne Pause. 





Dickes Knie, Schiene drum herum und mit Krücken unterwegs. Nächste Woche Termin zur Kernspintomographie - Verdacht auf Meniskus-Schaden.


----------



## hhninja81 (29. Januar 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> JMR macht jetzt mal ne Pause.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach du sch...e!! Ich drücke die Daumen und hoffe, dass sich der M-S nicht bestätigt!! Gute Besserung

Gruß Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (29. Januar 2011)

So ein sch.... Wie hast Du denn das gemacht. Oder ist das einfach der Belastung von tausenden von Bike-Kilometern geschuldet.

Von mir erst einmal gute Besserung und hoffentlich ergibt sich nach der Kernspintomographie eine bessere Prognose. Wir drücken die Damen!

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Januar 2011)

Das kommt davon, wenn man seit ewigen Zeiten mal wieder versucht Handball zu spielen. 
Erste Verschleißerscheinungen vom Biken habe ich aber am rechten Knie. 
Aufgefallen ist es bei meiner letzten Alpenüberquerung. Bei längeren Belastungen hatte ich Schmerzen drin. Jetzt über den Winter war es so, dass sie auch schon bei kürzeren Touren mal aufgetreten sind. Werde beide Knie aus gegebenen Anlass jetzt mal checken lassen.
An falscher Einstellung der Sitzposition an meinen Bikes liegt es nicht. Das habe ich schon mehrfach überprüft und penibel eingestellt, u.a. mit Hilfe von gebioMized-Messtechnik bei meinem Bike-Händler. 
Kann ich nur jedem mal empfehlen, wer Sitzprobleme oder ähnliches hat.

Mal sehen. Am Mittwoch bin ich schlauer.


----------



## at021971 (30. Januar 2011)

Was lange währt wird endlich gut. Denn, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, werde ich morgen mein neues 2010er R.R2 FS abholen.





Von dem oben abgebildeten Testbike, welches ich im Oktober ausgeliehen hatte, wird dann aber nur Rahmen, Sattel (Fi:zi'k Tundra) , Schaltwerk (XTR) und Umwerfer (XT) übrig geblieben seinen. Der Rest wurde schon bzw. wird noch ausgetauscht werden.

Hier schon mal ein paar Teile, die mittlerweile schon eingegangen:

*Federgabel: DT Swiss XMM 100 Twin Shot (2010**)*







*Lenker: Rotwild B120 Carbon Flat Bar (2010)*



 

*Sattelstütze: Rotwild B180 Carbon (2010)*





*Vorbau: Rotwild S120 (2010)*





*Pedale: Shimano PD-M980 XTR*






*Kassette: SRAM PG990-II (11 - 32)*





*Griffe: Ergon GA1-L Leichtbau*





Die restlichen Teile werden mit dem Rahmen geliefert. Bilder von Rahmen und den noch fehlenden Teilen samt Gewichtsangaben folgen dann im laufer der Woche.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Sabo.g (31. Januar 2011)

Na dann bin ich mal auf das Gesamt´gewicht gespannt.

MFG Sabo


----------



## at021971 (31. Januar 2011)

Da das Bike mit nur kleineren Abweichungen (Gabel und Vorbau) zur Race Version selbstgewogene 11,2 kg (rechnerisch 11,3 kg) hatte, ergibt sich jetzt mit den Änderungen (Laufräder, Bremse, Sattelstütze, Lenker, Vorbau, Dämpfer und Kurbel) zumindest rechnerisch in Größe L, 10,6 kg.

Bin ebenso gespannt, auch wenn ich nicht wirklich Wert auf Leichtbau lege. Vielmehr muß das Bike meine 85 kg + Kleidung und Gepäck zuverlässig tragen.  


Grüße
Thomas


----------



## akw (31. Januar 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> JMR macht jetzt mal ne Pause.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch von mir gute Besserung, ich hoffe es dauert nicht all zu lange bis du wieder aufs Bike kannst.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Januar 2011)

wenn das kein Protektor ist, auch von mir gute Besserung!


----------



## Knaller2010 (31. Januar 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mal sehen. Am Mittwoch bin ich schlauer.






Von mir ALLES GUTE!

...vielleicht hilft es Dir auch von positiven Beispielen zu hören - 'ne gute Freundin hat sich im November am Miniskus operieren lassen und ist bereits im Januar schon wieder Ski gefahren...

Grüße und ich drücke meine Daumen!

Knaller 2010


----------



## Knaller2010 (31. Januar 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> @Knaller2010: danke für deine antwort. kann man den schutz eventuell "zuschnitzen"?
> 
> gruß tom



...klar! Wenn Du einen "Dremel" hast, kannst Du die Flanken abfräsen. Zum "anzeichnen" lässt Du einfach die Luft aus dem Dämfer und federst einmal voll ein, dann siehst Du was weg muss.

Grüße

Knaller2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (31. Januar 2011)

Dem kann auch ich mich nur anschließen.

*Gute Besserung!!!*


----------



## Orakel (31. Januar 2011)

war am Samstag bei einer Affenkälte (-4,5°) unterwegs, spassig ist anderst.
Hatte nur das Mobile dabei


----------



## flying-harry (31. Januar 2011)

Brrrrrh !


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Januar 2011)

na und?
dem bike hat es gefallen.....................


----------



## astral67 (31. Januar 2011)

Schnee hatte es an diesem Wochenende nicht mehr, aber Minusgrade gabs im Ruhrgebiet auch


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Januar 2011)

*Danke für die Genesungswünsche!* Ich versuche natürlich wieder schnell aufs Bike zu kommen, aber eins nach dem anderen. 
Am WE war es schon hart für mich zu sehen wie mein Frauchen bei schönstem Wetter raus zum Biken geht und ich Zuhause auf der Couch liegen bleiben muss. 
Ich nehm`s sportlich. Ich hab noch viel Trainingsvorsprung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (1. Februar 2011)

So, abgeholt ist das gute Stück. Jetzt geht es dann in den kommenden Tagen ans Zerlegen, Wiegen und mit den finalen Komponenten wieder Zusammensetzen.





Als Alternative zur DT Swiss XMM100 QR Twin Shot steht somit auch noch eine Fox 32 F100 RL zur Verfügung, die wohl erst einmal das Rennen macht. 





Der DT Swiss Gabel wandert dann fürs Erste an das Cube, wird aber von der Schaftlänge her, an beiden Bikes funktionieren.

Mal sehen, welche von beiden Gabeln mich dann von der Funktion und auch Optik mehr überzeugt.

Was sich aber schon nach dem ersten Wiegen von einzelnen Komponenten abzeichnet ist, dass diese schwere sind als vermutet/angegeben. Mal sehen wo das Endgewicht rechnerisch wie an der Waage landet. 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## nauker (1. Februar 2011)

@thomas:

Das sieht doch seehr vielversprechend aus! Ich bin gespannt, wie es komplett ausschaut! Viel Vergnügen beim Aufbau!

btw. Sonne und Minusgrade gabs bei uns die Tage auch...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. Februar 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


>



Salve!
Sehr schöne Maschine 
Auch die Farbgebung mit den weißen Streben; ist dass das 2010-Design?
Gefällt mir persönlich besser als dass Design 2011...

Ist dass die XR 1450 oder die EX 1750?

Welchen Einsatzbereich strebst Du mit dem Aufbau an?

Auf Deine Fahreindrücke bin ich schon mal gespannt!

Viel Spaß noch
LG, Günther


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2011)

Sag mal, welche Rahmengröße ist das R2? 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## at021971 (1. Februar 2011)

Ja klar, das ist das 2010er Modell. Das Spiel von weiß und schwarz war der Hauptgrund jetzt noch eines zu kaufen. Das 2011 finde ich vom Rahmen her zwar gelungener, jedoch gefällt mir die farblich Gestaltung nicht so gut. Das 2010er passt mit seiner weißen Gabel und dem dazu korrespondierenden Hinterbau sehr gut zur Rotwild Tradition, wo dieses in rot lange ein Markenzeichen war.

Der Laufradsatz ist wohl einer der ersten 2011er XR1450, die DT Swiss ausgeliefert hat.

Das Bike wird eher für schnelle Trainingsrunden um die 50 km eingesetzt. Längere Touren, Gardasee Urlaub und AlpX werden mit dem R.GT1 gemacht. Für das Gröbere ist Ende 2011 oder Anfang 2012 dann evtl. noch einen R.X2 geplant. Vorher müssen aber noch die Lagerkapazitäten erhöht werden. ;-) 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (1. Februar 2011)

Die Rahmengröße ist L, also 540 mm Rahmenhöhe und 620 mm Oberrohrlänge.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Februar 2011)

dachte 26"?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (1. Februar 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> JMR macht jetzt mal ne Pause.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo JMR,

es tut mir sehr leid für Dich, und ich wünsche Dir eine schnelle und gute Besserung; hatte mein Knieproblem letztes Jahr und musste deswegen auf die Transalp verzichten.

Daumen hoch, das wird bestimmt 

lg

Matthäus


----------



## Mainbiker363 (1. Februar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> dachte 26"?




Hallo Rocky,

haste Dir schon ein GPS gekauft? Habe Deine Diskussion im GPSForum verfolgt;
Habe das GP7 und das Oregon450


----------



## at021971 (1. Februar 2011)

Same procedure as every year....

So, zerlegt und gewogen ist es erst einmal. Jetzt geht es wieder an das Zusammensetzen.





Hier noch ein paar impressionen vom Rahmen.



 

 



Bild vom Rahmen auf der Waage gibt es im entsprechenden Threat in der Rotwild Interessengemeinschaft.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (2. Februar 2011)

Der Rahmen schaut echt super aus.
Als 2. Bike für mich leider nicht drin. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.


----------



## at021971 (2. Februar 2011)

Wenn man sich ggf. Zumindest anfänglich mit einfacheren Komponenten zufriedengibt, dann is es gar nicht mal so teuer. Wäre es bei der Raceversion geblieben, könnte man ein 2010er Modell, so in gewünschter Größe noch vorhanden, für +/- 3.000 EUR bekommen. Sicherlich auch noch eine nicht zu vernachlässigende Summe, aber wenn man bedenkt was der Rahmen alleine kosten würde....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Februar 2011)

Das wird ein schönes R2. Die Wahl für den 2010er Rahmen geht auch völlig in Ordnung. Ich finde das aktuelle Design mit den gelb-orangen Akzenten auch nicht so gelungen. Hoffe für 2012 Besserungen!
Zu deiner Auswahl der Komponenten kann man auch nichts sagen. 
Alles hochwertig und farblich mal wieder gut abgestimmt!!!
Viel Spaß beim zusammenbauen!


----------



## MChaosbiker (2. Februar 2011)

Servus At0211971  was sind das für 2 Ringe , die unterhalb vom Felgenband liegen , komm einfach net drauf ...... Gruß Stephan


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Februar 2011)

Das könnten Centerlock-Adapter sein...


----------



## at021971 (2. Februar 2011)

Richtig erkannt, das sind die DT Swiss Centerlock Adapter, da es von Magura nur die Ventidisks für Centerlock gibt. Die normalen Scheiben haben immer eine 6-Loch Befestigung. Damit ist dann leider auch der Gewichtsvorteil nahezu wieder weg.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (2. Februar 2011)

@at021971
sauberle, sauberle


----------



## Knaller2010 (2. Februar 2011)

@at021971

SEHR, SEHR LECKER!

Viel Spaß beim Zusammenbau,
                    Anschauen
                    UND hoffentlich auch
                                     FAHREN...

Grüße

Knaller2010


----------



## Dr-Bike (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo
ich bin neu hier  und muß ich an das Forum erst einmal gwöhnen 
Mein Bike ist ein R.C1 FS 2009 .
ich schraube momentan an einem Bikes herrum und brauche dringend  ein *Linkage* ( Wippe ) von einem *R.E.D.3 2009* ( RED3 )
Hat jemand sowas noch rummleigen von einem defekten Rahmen??

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (3. Februar 2011)

Dr-Bike schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich bin neu hier  und muß ich an das Forum erst einmal gwöhnen
> Mein Bike ist ein R.C1 FS 2009 .
> ich schraube momentan an einem Bikes herrum und brauche dringend  ein *Linkage* ( Wippe ) von einem *R.E.D.3 2009* ( RED3 )
> ...



Moin in die Nachbarstadt  
Hast Du das Comp oder das Cross? Ich hab das Cross  
Auf einmal gibts wieder viele 2009er R.C1 FS 
Was willst Du denn mit der Wippe vom RED3? Die macht im C1 FS Rahmen vermutlich nur mit einem 57mm Dämpfer Sinn, da das Übersetzungsverhältnis nur 2,6xx zu den originalen 2,8xx beträgt und mit dem Originaldämpfer weniger FW freisetzt.
Ich hab bei meinem R.C1 FS vom Vorbesitzer eine mit dazubekommen. 
Meld Dich einfach mal per PM bei mir.


----------



## Dr-Bike (3. Februar 2011)

astral67 schrieb:


> Moin in die Nachbarstadt
> Hast Du das Comp oder das Cross? Ich hab das Cross
> Auf einmal gibts wieder viele 2009er R.C1 FS
> Was willst Du denn mit der Wippe vom RED3? Die macht im C1 FS Rahmen vermutlich nur mit einem 57mm Dämpfer Sinn, da das Übersetzungsverhältnis nur 2,6xx zu den originalen 2,8xx beträgt und mit dem Originaldämpfer weniger FW freisetzt.
> ...


 



Moin Nachbar
ich fahre das CROSS mit roten Anbauteilen

Ich würde die Wippe gerne mal ausprobieren, und brauche ersatz, weil ich meine zum Pulvern geben möchte.
Was wollste für die Linkage haben??


----------



## Bolzer1711 (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo Thomas,

da du dir gerade ein neues Rad zusammenbaust und dich mit den Einzelteilen gut auskennst, habe ich mal eine Frage, die du mir bestimmt adhoc beantworten kannst:

Wenn ich mir auf mein Bike mit BB92 Pressfit-Lager eine neue Kurbel (Update auf 2010er-XTR) montieren will, muß ich da was beachten? Meine wegen der Lageschalen, Lagern, Spacer etc.? Oder kann ich einfach die üblich, angebotenen Kurbeln nehmen? Brauch ich das Lager überhaupt?

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Dr-Bike (4. Februar 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> da du dir gerade ein neues Rad zusammenbaust und dich mit den Einzelteilen gut auskennst, habe ich mal eine Frage, die du mir bestimmt adhoc beantworten kannst:
> 
> ...




Hallo Bolzer
Gehe mal auf die Seite von Paul Lange Shimano-Importeur da kannst alle Maße erfahren und was im Lieferumfang der neuen Kurbeln enthalten ist.

http://www.paul-lange.de/marken/marke.html?IdTreeGroup=5060

gruß Dr-Bike


----------



## Vincy (4. Februar 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir auf mein Bike mit BB92 Pressfit-Lager eine neue Kurbel (Update auf 2010er-XTR) montieren will, muß ich da was beachten? Meine wegen der Lageschalen, Lagern, Spacer etc.? Oder kann ich einfach die üblich, angebotenen Kurbeln nehmen? Brauch ich das Lager überhaupt?


 
Das BB92 Innenlager von deinem R.C1FS 2010 kannst du damit weiter verwenden. 
Die herrkömmlichen geschraubten Lagerschalen kannst du bei deinem Rahmen nicht verwenden.
Brauchst bei der XTR-Kurbel auch noch Spezialwerkzeug (TL-FC17 + TL-FC17).
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...970/SI-15H0A-001-GE_v1_m56577569830658100.PDF
http://techdocs.shimano.com/techdocs/blevel.jsp;jsessionid=6VcYNMFXpJ6QJ0KlGYPdG4vXhFJK6pG8xPPv8JKLjmGvL2tmJSGS!-1057789265?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302051123&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395181679&bmUID=iSHua67&bmLocale=de


----------



## at021971 (4. Februar 2011)

Nach meiner Erkenntnis sollte das keine Probem sein, solange Du bei Shimano bleibst. Die haben scheinbar eh nur ein Press Fit Innenlager (SM-BB91) im Programm.

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...BB/EV-SM-BB91-2987A_v1_m56577569830726016.pdf

Wählst Du z.B. aber SRAM/Truvativ, mußt Du für die Rotwild Rahmen GXP Press Fit Lager kaufen und einpressen lassen. Als Kurbel mußt Du die zum Lager passende Version, also die GXP Version nehmen. 

Die neue X.0 ist eine wunderschöne Carbon Kurbel. Mit gold/weißer Schrift wie für Dein Bike gemacht. Ähnlich teuer wie die 2010er XTR. Auch wenn sie für 10-Fach ist, kann man sie für 9-Fach Schaltungen verwenden, da bei der 10-fach Kette ja nur am Außenmaß gespart wurde.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Antworten. Also kann ich das BB92-Innenlager einfach drin lassen und die 2010er XTR-3-fach-Kurbel montieren.

Stimmt, die X.0-Kurbel ist sehr schön, aber dann würde ich gleich alles auf SRAM ändern.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Vincy (4. Februar 2011)

Achte aber auf das kleine Kettenblatt, dass gibt es dort mit 22 und 24Zähne.


----------



## Sickculture (6. Februar 2011)

Hier mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Rotwild X1 2010:









Rotwild nach artgerechter Haltung!!! Ab ins Freigelände!


----------



## Knaller2010 (7. Februar 2011)

...war am Sonntag auch unterwegs...

Allerdings sind die Bilder nichts geworden, da die Kamera nicht gefunzt hat...

...vielleicht war es einfach noch zu früh - wir sind mit Helmlampen um 05:30 gestartet...

Greetz
Knaller2010


----------



## Orakel (9. Februar 2011)

mal ne frage an die Fraktion die ein Rotwild mit der RX fahren, wie seit ihr damit zufrieden.
Ich hab meine RX gleich gegen die Hope getauscht.


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2011)

Rotwild hat einen guten Draht zu Porsche.....

















würde mir auch gefallen! Nur der Biketransport ist damit nicht so einfach...


----------



## at021971 (9. Februar 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ....Nur der Biketransport ist damit nicht so einfach...


 
Kommt auf das Modell an. Ein Cayenne ist scheinbar der Dienstwagen von Ritchey Schley. Zumindest sah man ihn auf verschiedenen Bildern eine fahren.

Zitat: "....Denn mittlerweile besitzt Richie eine Millionen-Dollar-Villa im Nobel-Wintersportort Whistler, fährt Porsche und geht am liebsten Sushi-essen...."

http://freeride.bike-magazin.de/fmo//show.php3?id=21&nodeid=21&idx=S&artikel=77

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die Fraktion die ein Rotwild mit der RX fahren, wie seit ihr damit zufrieden.
> Ich hab meine RX gleich gegen die Hope getauscht.



Die RX wurde ohne Probefahrt gegen eine Louise getauscht.


----------



## prodigy (9. Februar 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Modell an. Ein Cayenne ist scheinbar der Dienstwagen von Ritchey Schley. Zumindest sah man ihn auf verschiedenen Bildern eine fahren.
> 
> Zitat: "....Denn mittlerweile besitzt Richie eine Millionen-Dollar-Villa im Nobel-Wintersportort Whistler, fährt Porsche und geht am liebsten Sushi-essen...."
> 
> ...



Toll, dass ich seinen Lebensstil als Rotwild Käufer mitfinanzieren darf...


----------



## at021971 (9. Februar 2011)

Die Formula RX20 ist gleich beim Händler geblieben und durch eine Magura Marta SL ersetzt worden. Die RX20 hat auf dem Testbike einfach zu viele unschöne Geräusche von sich gegeben. Zudem benötigen die Formula Bremsen DOT als Bremsflüssigkeit und das mag ich überhaupt nicht. Schon gar nicht in der Nähe von Carbon. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (9. Februar 2011)

prodigy schrieb:


> Toll, dass ich seinen Lebensstil als Rotwild Käufer mitfinanzieren darf...


 
Und nicht nur den. Bei unserem Besuch bei ADP stand vor dem Gebäude auch ein 911 Carrera, der vermutlich Peter Schlitt gehört. Und dann gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Peter Böhm da nicht abseits stehen möchte und auch etwas vergleichbares sein Eigen nennt. 

Kannst Dich aber trösten. Wenn ADP so gute Beziehungen zum Porsche-Zentrum Darmstadt hat, mußten sie die Bikepreisewegen ihres Hobbys wegens nur moderat anheben. 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2011)

Darf Erfolg heutzutage nicht mehr gezeigt werden? Mein Gott, die Herren sind mit der Gründung ihrer Firma ein hohes Risiko eingegangen und haben bestimmt nicht wenig dafür geleistet..... Sollen sie mit einem alten Golf durch die Gegend fahren? 
Solange wir mit unseren Bikes zufrieden sind, ist doch alles OK! Oder willst Du jetzt kein Rotwild mehr kaufen nur weil die Chefs Porsche fahren?


----------



## Orakel (9. Februar 2011)

@hhninja81
ich versteh das geschriebene von den Kollegen als "Spässle"


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2011)

Für das X1/2 haben sich die Jungs schon was verdient.
Und für ein neues E1 interessiere ich mich auch.
Sollen die Porsche fahren, ich bike lieber.


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> @hhninja81
> ich versteh das geschriebene von den Kollegen als "Spässle"



Na gut......


----------



## Bolzer1711 (10. Februar 2011)

Hi zusammen,

nach einem Jahr RX20 kann ich nur sagen, von der Bremsleistung ist sie ok, aber man bekommt sie nicht ruhig. Will heißen, egal weche Beläge oder Einstellung, die RX20 quitscht und schleift immer......  

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## RCC03-Biker (10. Februar 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die Fraktion die ein Rotwild mit der RX fahren, wie seit ihr damit zufrieden.
> Ich hab meine RX gleich gegen die Hope getauscht.



Bin meine bis jetzt zwar erst ca. 3000-4000hm gefahren, aber besonders zufrieden bin ich mit der RX bis jetzt nicht wirklich. Macht mir zu viele Geräusche. Der einzige Vorteil daran ist, dass die Wanderer mich hören und auf Seite gehen . Wenn die im Frühjahr nicht leiser wird, kommt ne andere ran. Evtl. die neue Magura. Mal sehen...


----------



## grosser (10. Februar 2011)

Ich bin auf Avid Elixir umgestiegen und das habe ich nicht bereut!!
Man muss auch wissen, dass von der RX-Bremse das Überdruckventil unter der Lenkerschelle  sitzt (generell bei Formula) und bei Überdruck mit seiner Dot-Flüssigkeit schön den Lenker besudelt! Daher ist die RX für Carbon-Lenker nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (10. Februar 2011)

Bin im Moment am Überlegen, meine SLX Schaltgruppe an meinem X1 gegen eine SRAM X0 Gruppe in schwarz - gold auszutauschen. Kurbel und Schaltung könnten gut dazu passen. Bin mir jetzt nur mit dem BB92-PressFit Innenlager nicht sicher ob ich die Tretkurbel so einfach tauschen kann. Hat jemand in die Richtung schon mal getauscht, oder kann mir nen Tipp geben, auf was ich da achten muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (10. Februar 2011)

Du benötigst bei den neueren Rotwild Rahmen mit Pressfit Innenlager ein GXP Pressfit Innenlager wenn Du diese in Kombination mit SRAM oder Truvativ Kurbeln fahren möchtest. Das heißt aber auch, Du mußt Dir die SRAM oder Truvativ Kurbeln in der GXP Version holen. Das GXP Innenlager gibt es in zwei Versionen. Einmal Standard für rund 25 EUR und einmal Keramik ab 130 EUR.  

Da die Lager in den Rahmen eingepreßt werden und man dafür Spezialwerkzeug benötigt wirst Du wohl nicht darum herum kommen, einen Händler damit zu beauftragen. 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RCC03-Biker (10. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Antwort. Wird doch etwas Aufwändiger als ich gedacht habe. Dann werde ich doch mal meinen Händler aufsuchen und mit ihm verhandeln, was mich der Spaß kosten würde.


----------



## Orakel (10. Februar 2011)

hab ich mir gedacht, dass das Echo über die RX nicht toll ist, macht meine Entscheidung etwas leichter wohin es geht


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Februar 2011)

sofort demontieren und in den Bikemarkt setzen.
Meine war nach 2h verkauft, und nach 6h abgeholt.


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Februar 2011)

Sind diese Probleme nur bei der RX bekannt oder gelten diese auch für die R1? 
Gruß Marcus


----------



## Orakel (10. Februar 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sind diese Probleme nur bei der RX bekannt oder gelten diese auch für die R1?
> Gruß Marcus


soweit ich weiss betrifft es nur die RX, gibt auch einen Ellenlangen Thread dazu www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440240


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (10. Februar 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss betrifft es nur die RX, gibt auch einen Ellenlangen Thread dazu www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440240



Danke, da bin ich aber beruhigt!

Gruß


----------



## nauker (10. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mittlerweile meine RX20 nach unzähligen Versuchen ruhig bekommen. Von der Bremsleistung her überzeugt sie mich, allerdings fahre ich mit ihr keine Megaabfahrten, wo sie nach dem oben zitierten Thread wohl Schwächen hat.

Was mich aber gerade in der schneereichen Zeit genervt hat, ist das ewige Einfrieren meines hinteren Bremskolbens. Die Öffnung liegt bei mir am E1 ziemlich exponiertund fing dann den ganzen Schneematsch....


----------



## bikereal (10. Februar 2011)

Hi,

@ *at021971
Der Chef vom Autohaus Wiest in Darmstadt und der Chef von Rotwild kennen sich, deshalb die Combo Rotwild/Porsche. Es gibt da min. 1mal im Jahr eine Veranstaltung Rotwild meets Porsche wo auch Richy dabei ist.

Gruß

Phil

*


----------



## SchrottRox (10. Februar 2011)

Auch ich kann nichts Nachteiliges von der RX berichten. Hab sie schon ne Weile an einem RM Slayer dran. Optik, klar - ist Geschmackssache, aber mit der Funktion bin ich zufrieden. Ergonomie der Griffe: auch gut. Quitschen tun se nicht, allerdings habe ich 203er Shimano-Scheiben montiert. Liegt aber vielleicht eher an dem massigeren Rahmen
Super gut bei Formula find ich, dass man die Beläge mit eingebauten Rädern wechseln kann. Zumindest theoretisch. Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich das dann doch etwas schwieriger gestaltet als gedacht, weil man die Kolben nicht so einfach ganz zurückgedrückt bekommt. Seitdem nehme ich immer "angebremste" Beläge im Rucksack mit (wiegen auch nicht soviel )


----------



## Deichfräse (13. Februar 2011)

Ach, solange ADP weiterhin so geile Bikes entwickelt soll meinetwegen jeder dort einen Porsche fahren!
Leistung muss sich schließlich lohnen! Oder?
Und der Richie ist schon ein sympathischer Kerl, paßt von daher auch recht gut zum ADP-Team, so wie wir es kennenlernen durften.


----------



## Deichfräse (13. Februar 2011)

@SchrottRox & Mainbiker

Wer von euch beiden ist schon mit dem E1 über die Alpen?
Falls es davon einen .gpx-Track gibt, würde der mich schon ein wenig interessieren.
Ich habe meinen AlpenX so weit fertig - eventuell noch ein paar kleinere Korrekturen.
2012 im Sommer will ich mein E1 dann damit adeln und mir persönlich auch eine "kleine" Herausforderung gönnen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2011)

Das E1 kann das!


----------



## Deichfräse (13. Februar 2011)

Na, mal schauen, ob ich das auch kann!?


----------



## SchrottRox (13. Februar 2011)

Kann Dir leider auch nicht mit GPS-Daten für nen Alpencross dienen. Ich bin noch nie mit dem Rad über die Alpen. Ich würde wenn, dann auch nicht von Nord nach Süd, sondern eher von Ost nach West fahren - also nicht über, sondern durch die Alpen...hat aber bis jetzt noch nicht geklappt 

Mit dem E1 geht das aber auf jeden Fall, egal in welche Richtung


----------



## Orakel (13. Februar 2011)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Na, mal schauen, ob ich das auch kann!?


das schaffst du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harbergbiker (14. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mich ja schwer in ein R.X1 verguckt. Welche Rahmengröße , bei 185 cm Größe und einer Schrittlänge von 90cm, würdet ihr empfehlen.
Grüße Ralf


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2011)

Fährst du eher Trails mit Sattel unten, oder eher Touren?


----------



## Harbergbiker (14. Februar 2011)

Sind eher Touren, oft noch mit nem Singletrailer hinten dran.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2011)

Dann wird es wohl auf L rauslaufen (19" oder so)


----------



## Harbergbiker (14. Februar 2011)

Ja, das denk ich auch. Nur haben die Händler bei mir in der Gegend zum testen immer nur Größen bis M da.


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Februar 2011)

Dann fahr das Bike in M mal zur Probe. Evtl. gefällt es dir in M richtig gut und wenn nicht kannst Du eins in L bestellen. Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit nutzen und eine Probefahrt machen....

Ich glaube aber auch es wird ein L


----------



## Allgaeu_Simon (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich weiß, dass das was ich jetzt hier frage nicht so ganz hier rein passt, aber ich dachte, da ihr alle Rotwild fahrt, kennt ihr vielleivht schon dieses Problem.
Also, ich hab vor einer Woche ein gebrauchtes R.E.D. Two von 2009 gekauft und musste leider vor zwei Tagen eine unschöne Entdeckung machen.
An der Stelle habe ich einen kleinen Riss bemerkt.
Ich will jetzt nicht hoffen, dass das was ernzthaftes ist, da das Rad wirklich super fährt.




Ich habe mich auch schon bei dem Händler erkundigt, der mir das Testbike verkauft hat, aber bis der was von Rotwild weiß, dauerts leider noch etwas, sagt er.

Ich hoffe, ich könnt mir trotzdem schonmal was helfen, da ich echt Sorge hab, das Bike wieder abgeben zu müssen.


----------



## at021971 (14. Februar 2011)

Harbergbiker schrieb:


> Ich hab mich ja schwer in ein R.X1 verguckt. Welche Rahmengröße , bei 185 cm Größe und einer Schrittlänge von 90cm, würdet ihr empfehlen.
> Grüße Ralf


 
Mein Freund ist genauso groß wie Du und hat es in Größe L. Aber ich, 1,91 m groß und mit 94 cm Schrittlange würde es auch in L nehmen. Und ich hatte das Gefühl, dass es für ein Bike mit soviel Federweg und Tourer/All-Mountain Charakter in L so gerade passt.

Aber ich würde vor dem Kauf versuchen unbedingt beide Größen Probe zu fahren. 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (14. Februar 2011)

Dirtbiker08 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich weiß, dass das was ich jetzt hier frage nicht so ganz hier rein passt, aber ich dachte, da ihr alle Rotwild fahrt, kennt ihr vielleivht schon dieses Problem.
> Also, ich hab vor einer Woche ein gebrauchtes R.E.D. Two von 2009 gekauft und musste leider vor zwei Tagen eine unschöne Entdeckung machen.
> An der Stelle habe ich einen kleinen Riss bemerkt.
> ...


  das ist leider ein Riss  der Händler muss/soll das mit Rotwild abklären, geht eigentlich recht schnell, "wenn der Händler Lust hat"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (14. Februar 2011)

Dirtbiker08 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich weiß, dass das was ich jetzt hier frage nicht so ganz hier rein passt, aber ich dachte, da ihr alle Rotwild fahrt, kennt ihr vielleivht schon dieses Problem.
> Also, ich hab vor einer Woche ein gebrauchtes R.E.D. Two von 2009 gekauft und musste leider vor zwei Tagen eine unschöne Entdeckung machen.
> An der Stelle habe ich einen kleinen Riss bemerkt.
> ...


 
Das Bild ist zwar klein, aber das was man sieht, sieht nicht wirklich gut aus. Aber für Dich dürfte das kein Problem sein, denn Du müßtest gegenüber dem Händler noch in der Gewährleistung sein. Mit Rotwild hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun, da es ein gebrauchtes Bike ist und die 2 - 3 Jahre Garantie für den Zweitbesitzer nicht gilt. Da müßtest Du schon auf Kulanz hoffen. Müßtest Dich also mal ganz freundlich an Rotwild wenden.

Aber besser und sicherer ist es für Dich, Dich an Deinen Händler zu halten, denn er ist in der Pflicht Ersatz zu beschaffen. Wie und ob er das mit Rotwild klärt ist sein Problem.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Allgaeu_Simon (14. Februar 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das Bild ist zwar klein, aber das was man sieht, sieht nicht wirklich gut aus. Aber für Dich dürfte das kein Problem sein, denn Du müßtest gegenüber dem Händler noch in der Gewährleistung sein. Mit Rotwild hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun, da es ein gebrauchtes Bike ist und die 2 - 3 Jahre Garantie für den Zweitbesitzer nicht gilt. Da müßtest Du schon auf Kulanz hoffen. Müßtest Dich also mal ganz freundlich an Rotwild wenden.
> 
> Aber besser und sicherer ist es für Dich, Dich an Deinen Händler zu halten, denn er ist in der Pflicht Ersatz zu beschaffen. Wie und ob er das mit Rotwild klärt ist sein Problem.
> 
> ...


Ja, der sagte, der Rotwildvertreter kommt Mittwoch mal vorbei und dabei will er ihm das Bild mal zeigen. Was könnt mir denn der Händler dafür "Ersetzen"? das Bike ist ja gebraucht und ich werd ja wohl nicht kostenlos einen neuen Rahmen bekommen, oder?


----------



## at021971 (14. Februar 2011)

So, nun sind auch die letzten Teile montiert und die ersten Meter gefahren.













Kleines Problem hat es auch schon gegeben, der Garmin Trittfrequenzsensor läßt sich nicht richtig montieren. Es ist einfach zu wenig Platz zwischen Schwinge und Kubel+Magnet. Damit es einigermaßen passt, mußte ich auf einen Kabelbinder verzichten. Somit werde ich den Trittfrequenzsensor zusätzlich zu dem einen Kabelbinder mit einem beidseitigem Klebeband fixieren.

Im Vergleich zum ALS Fahrwerk ist das ALSII Fahrwerk verdammt soft oder positiv ausgedrückt, unheimlich sensibel ansprechend. So macht das R.GT1 auf den ersten Blick fahrwerksmäßig mehr auf Racer als das R.R2 FS.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (14. Februar 2011)

Dirtbiker08 schrieb:


> Ja, der sagte, der Rotwildvertreter kommt Mittwoch mal vorbei und dabei will er ihm das Bild mal zeigen. Was könnt mir denn der Händler dafür "Ersetzen"? das Bike ist ja gebraucht und ich werd ja wohl nicht kostenlos einen neuen Rahmen bekommen, oder?


 
Das ist das Problem des Händlers. Du hast ein R.E.D. bei ihm gekauft. So ist er in der Pflicht Dir den Rahmen durch einen vergleichbaren R.E.D. Rahmen zu ersetzen. Wenn er gut mit Rotwild kann, bekommt er von denen kostenlosen oder günstigen Ersatz. Das düfte für Dich aber belanglos sein.

Wenn alles dumm läuft wird der Kauf wieder rückgängig gemacht und Du bekommst Dein Geld wiéder. Knast ja schon mal parallel im Web suchen, ob Du ein R.E.D. von 2009 oder 2010 findest, dass evtl. ähnlich teuer oder gar günstiger ist wie Dein jetziges.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Februar 2011)

Glückwunsch Thomas!
Das Bike ist richtig Cool geworden 

Gefällt viel Spaß damit...

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Orakel (14. Februar 2011)

sieht sehr schön aus Thomas, kleine Indiskrete frage (hört ja keiner) passt die Marta für dein Gewicht?
Und was für eine Disc grösse haste dran.
Orakel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (14. Februar 2011)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> @SchrottRox & Mainbiker
> 
> Wer von euch beiden ist schon mit dem E1 über die Alpen?
> Falls es davon einen .gpx-Track gibt, würde der mich schon ein wenig interessieren.
> ...




Hallo Deichfräse,

ja habe vorletztes Jahr einen Alpencross mit dem E1 gemacht; Start Oberstdorf, über Warth, Formarinsee, Freiburgerhütte, Dalaas, Kristberg, Hasahüsli, neue Heilbronner Hütte, Zeinisjoch, Fimbapass, SurEn, Val Duina, Sesvenna Hütte usw.

Wollte damals übers Stilfser Joch, doch wegen Schnefalls musste ich umdisponieren;

Ich suche mal den GPX Track; Bin auch für 2011 schon wieder am planen, aber diesmal mit dem X1 

Wennste sonst noch was brauchst, melde Dich einfach;

Grüße

Matthäus


----------



## Mainbiker363 (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo Thomas,

RESPEKT

Ein super schönes Bike 

Viel Spass und vorallem Unfallfreie Fahrt

Gruß

Matthäus


----------



## Mainbiker363 (14. Februar 2011)

@RockyRider66

Haste Dir ein GPS gekauft?

GP7 oder Garmin Oregon 450?

Melde DIch mal, habe beide Geräte;

Gruß

Matthäus


----------



## at021971 (14. Februar 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> sieht sehr schön aus Thomas, kleine Indiskrete frage (hört ja keiner) passt die Marta für dein Gewicht?
> Und was für eine Disc grösse haste dran.
> Orakel


 
Also wie gesagt wiege ich +/- 85 kg und habe seit dem ich MTB fahre immer die Marta am Bike gehabt. Von 2002 bis 2010 die alte Marta SL mit vorne und hinten 160 mm. Damit bin ich 3 Mal über die Alpen gefahren und habe sie bei mehrere Gardaseeurlauben im Einsatz gehabt. Auf den drei AlpX mit 12,5 Bike und 11 kg Rucksack ohne jemals ein Problem mit der Bremsleistung gehabt zu haben.

Die Marta SL am R.GT1 ist die Neue von 2009, die ich vorne und hinten mit 180 mm Ventidisk fahre. Mit den Ventidisks ist die Bremsleistung subjektiv größer und natürlich immer noch mehr als ausreichend. Den "AlpX in one Day" und den anschließenden Gardseeurlaub hat sie klaglos mitgemacht.

Am R.R2 FS wollte ich die Marta SL von 2010 vorne und hinten auch mit 180 mm Scheiben haben. Leider wurde hinten eine 160 mm Scheibe montiert. Ich habe dies jetzt mal so gelassen, da es so zum Race-Charater des Bike paßt. Erfahrungen liegen natürlich noch nicht vor, da das Bike noch keinen Berg gesehen hat. Aber ich gehe weiter von einer guten und mehr als ausreichenden Bremsleistung aus.

Ich glaube die Marta ist unterschätzt. Und sie macht auch lange Alpenabfahrten ohne Fading mit. Sie muß nur ordentlich entlüftet sein. Zudem soll man ja auch das Bike bergrunter Laufen lassen und nicht ständig auf der Bremse stehen. ;-)

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Februar 2011)

Sehr schöne Bike, Thomas! Und wieder mal stimmig aufgebaut.


----------



## Knaller2010 (15. Februar 2011)

@at021971

Wirklich schöner Hirsch!
Klasse Balance zwischen Schwarz und Weiß mit dezenten roten Akzenten... (man wie philosophisch...)
Wozu brauchst Du eigentlich das Rücklicht?

Grüße Knaller2010


----------



## Knaller2010 (15. Februar 2011)

@jmr

...was sagt denn der Onkel Doktor???

Geht es Dir schon besser?

Grüße


----------



## at021971 (15. Februar 2011)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> @at021971
> ........Wozu brauchst Du eigentlich das Rücklicht?...



Das gehört für mich genauso wie eine Klingel zur Grundausstattung. Es gibt immer mal Situationen, wie Tunnel oder eintretende Dunkelheit, wo ich gerne von hinten gesehen werden möchte. Um mich wäre es ja nicht so schlimm, das wächst ja meist wieder zusammen, aber um die teuren Bikes wäre es doch schade, wenn sie zusammengefahren würde. ;-)

Aber mal im Ernst. Vorne kann ich im  Notfall selber dafür sorgen, dass es zu keiner unliebsamen Begegnung, aber von hinten muß man sich auf die Autofahrer verlassen. Und da kann ein kleines Positionslicht so etwas wie eine Lebensversicherung sein.

Zudem bin ich im Herbst/Winter des letzen Jahres und auch schon dieses Jahr abends nach mal eine Runde gefahren. 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Februar 2011)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> @jmr
> 
> ...was sagt denn der Onkel Doktor???
> 
> ...



Ich bin jetzt seit gut einer Woche aus dem Krankenhaus raus, ohne vorderes Kreuzband und mit Reperaturen an beiden Menisken. Ich soll Muskeln zur Stabilisierung aufbauen und hab deshalb schon mehrmals auf der Rolle gesessen. Schmerzen habe ich dabei so gut wie keine. Zusätzlich mache ich Krankengymnastik. 
Eine OP, in der mir eine Kreuzbandplastik wieder rein gesetzt wird, darf frühestens in 6-8 Wochen erfolgen. Da mir das aber zeitlich nicht passt, versuche ich mit Training so über den Sommer zu kommen und die OP im Winter machen zu lassen. Wäre medizinisch auch kein Problem.  
Bis jetzt klappt das ganz gut und wenn das so weiter geht, kann ich auch bald wieder raus biken oder Grundlage auf der Straße machen.


----------



## at021971 (15. Februar 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt seit gut einer Woche aus dem Krankenhaus raus, ohne vorderes Kreuzband und mit Reperaturen an beiden Menisken. Ich soll Muskeln zur Stabilisierung aufbauen und hab deshalb schon mehrmals auf der Rolle gesessen. Schmerzen habe ich dabei so gut wie keine. Zusätzlich mache ich Krankengymnastik.
> Eine OP, in der mir eine Kreuzbandplastik wieder rein gesetzt wird, darf frühestens in 6-8 Wochen erfolgen. Da mir das aber zeitlich nicht passt, versuche ich mit Training so über den Sommer zu kommen und die OP im Winter machen zu lassen. Wäre medizinisch auch kein Problem.
> Bis jetzt klappt das ganz gut und wenn das so weiter geht, kann ich auch bald wieder raus biken oder Grundlage auf der Straße machen.


 
Sch..., das hört sich einerseits nicht wirklich gut and darüber hinaus nach einer seher langwierigen und umfangreichen Angelegenheit an.

Ich wünsche dabei alles Gute und dass Du trotz Deiner Knieprobleme einen super Bikesommer hast.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. Februar 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ....
> Bis jetzt klappt das ganz gut und wenn das so weiter geht, kann ich auch bald wieder raus biken oder Grundlage auf der Straße machen.



Salve!
Auch von mir alles Gute, einigen von meine Fußballfreunden treiben auch mit gerissenen Kreuzbändern wieder eifrig Sport...
Gerade das biken fördert diesen guten Muskelaufbau im Knie
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. Februar 2011)

Sehr schöner und stimmiger Aufbau Viel Spaß damit

LG, G-K-R


----------



## akw (15. Februar 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt seit gut einer Woche aus dem Krankenhaus raus, ohne vorderes Kreuzband und mit Reperaturen an beiden Menisken. Ich soll Muskeln zur Stabilisierung aufbauen und hab deshalb schon mehrmals auf der Rolle gesessen. Schmerzen habe ich dabei so gut wie keine. Zusätzlich mache ich Krankengymnastik.
> Eine OP, in der mir eine Kreuzbandplastik wieder rein gesetzt wird, darf frühestens in 6-8 Wochen erfolgen. Da mir das aber zeitlich nicht passt, versuche ich mit Training so über den Sommer zu kommen und die OP im Winter machen zu lassen. Wäre medizinisch auch kein Problem.
> Bis jetzt klappt das ganz gut und wenn das so weiter geht, kann ich auch bald wieder raus biken oder Grundlage auf der Straße machen.




Wünsche Dir gute Besserung und hoffe du hast trotzdem einen gute Bike Saison ....

Gruß


----------



## akw (15. Februar 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> So, nun sind auch die letzten Teile montiert und die ersten Meter gefahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hallo Thomas,

sehr schöner Aufbau, alles stimmig.
Mein R2 ist auch fast fertig, werds bei Gelegenheit mal hier posten.

Gruß


----------



## Dr-Bike (16. Februar 2011)

Auf Wunsch eines Einzelnen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Ein paar Bilder vom Umbau meines 2009er R.C1 FS, jetzt mir R.E.D.3 Linkage dadurch eine Federwegerweiterung um ca. 10mm und etwas progressiver ist das Ansprechverhalten auch.
Und für meinen Geschmack sieht es auch besser aus


----------



## astral67 (16. Februar 2011)

Dr-Bike schrieb:


> Auf Wunsch eines Einzelnen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm,war da etwa ich gemeint? 

Sieht gut aus! 

Welches Einbaumaß/Hub hat denn der Dämpfer?


----------



## Dr-Bike (16. Februar 2011)

astral67 schrieb:


> Hmmm,war da etwa ich gemeint?
> 
> Sieht gut aus!
> 
> Welches Einbaumaß/Hub hat denn der Dämpfer?


 
Ist der Originaldämpfer mit 200mm Einbaumaß.
Habe mit den Jungs von Rotwild getextet und die meinten das *nur* die Linkage getauscht wird um den endsprechenden Federweg zu erreichen (120, 140, 145mm)
Das ist auch der Sinn der verschiedenen Linkages.
Fahrtechnisch habe ich einen sehr positiven Eindruck von dem Umbau


----------



## astral67 (16. Februar 2011)

Dr-Bike schrieb:


> Ist der Originaldämpfer mit 200mm Einbaumaß.
> Habe mit den Jungs von Rotwild getextet und die meinten das *nur* die Linkage getauscht wird um den endsprechenden Federweg zu erreichen (120, 140, 145mm)
> Das ist auch der Sinn der verschiedenen Linkages.
> Fahrtechnisch habe ich einen sehr positiven Eindruck von dem Umbau



Können wir ja mal gegeneinander stellen...
...wie schauts am WE aus mit Biken? Sonntag ne Runde durch die Haard fahren?


----------



## Dr-Bike (16. Februar 2011)

astral67 schrieb:


> Können wir ja mal gegeneinander stellen...
> ...wie schauts am WE aus mit Biken? Sonntag ne Runde durch die Haard fahren?


 
Am WoEnd kann ich nicht, werde aber nochmal darauf zurückommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (16. Februar 2011)

@All
Die vielen positiven Kommentare freuen mich. Sie zeigen doch, dass ich mit meiner Auswahl der Komponenten nicht ganz falsch liege. 

Der Sattel wird wohl noch einem etwas leichteren und bequemeren Modell weichen müssen. Vermutlich läuft es auf den vom R.GT1 her schon bekannten Fi'zi:k Aliante Carbon mit Carbon Inserts in weiß hinaus. Nicht wirklich ein Leichtgewicht, aber dafür bequem und hübsch anzuschauen.

Bei der Gabel bin auch schon ins Grübeln geraten. Nachdem ich die DT Swiss XMM 100 Twin Shot an das Cube AMS 100 Pro gebaut habe, war ich erst mal von dem Feeling, das diese Gabel vermittelt, mehr als positiv überrascht. Mal sehen, vielleicht findet sie ja doch noch, wie ursprünglich vorgesehen, ihren Weg ans R.R2 FS.

Also noch mal an alle meinen besten Dank!

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Gehhilfe (16. Februar 2011)

gibt es eigentlich schon 2011er E1 Fahrer /Erfahrungsberichte/Testberichte/Rahmengewicht etc???


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Februar 2011)

Darauf warte ich auch noch.
Habe auf der Liteville TrailTrophy in Latsch den Manfred Stromberg mit einem Prototyp E1 gesehen.

Außer dass der Dämpfer damals noch mit aufgeklebten Setupdaten konnte ich nix richtig sehen.

Doch, die Wippe war silber und hatte "E1" dreidimensional draufstehen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. Februar 2011)

Dr-Bike schrieb:


> Ist der Originaldämpfer mit 200mm Einbaumaß.
> Habe mit den Jungs von Rotwild getextet und die meinten das *nur* die Linkage getauscht wird um den endsprechenden Federweg zu erreichen (120, 140, 145mm)
> Das ist auch der Sinn der verschiedenen Linkages.
> Fahrtechnisch habe ich einen sehr positiven Eindruck von dem Umbau


Salve!
Kann ich bestätigen
Fahre die Anlenkung im r.e.d. III! 

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Vincy (17. Februar 2011)

Dr-Bike schrieb:


> Ist der Originaldämpfer mit 200mm Einbaumaß.
> Habe mit den Jungs von Rotwild getextet und die meinten das *nur* die Linkage getauscht wird um den endsprechenden Federweg zu erreichen (120, 140, 145mm)
> Das ist auch der Sinn der verschiedenen Linkages.
> Fahrtechnisch habe ich einen sehr positiven Eindruck von dem Umbau


 

Es gibt den Fox Dämpfer bei EBL 200mm mit 2 verschiedenen Hüben (50,8 und 57mm). Deswegen ist da der Dämpferhub auch entscheidend!
Beim 120 und 140 hat der 50,8mm Hub.
2,6 x 50,8mm = 132mm
2,6 x 57mm = 148mm
Das Hebelverhältnis (Ratio) steht entweder auf dem Linkage oder an der Sitzstrebe.
Beim RED Three ist es 2,6:1. Beim 140 Cross auch?
Durch unterschiedliche Drehpunkte an den Rahmen kann sich das aber auch ändern!


----------



## astral67 (17. Februar 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Es gibt den Fox Dämpfer bei EBL 200mm mit 2 verschiedenen Hüben (50,8 und 57mm). Deswegen ist da der Dämpferhub auch entscheidend!
> Beim 120 und 140 hat der 50,8mm Hub.
> 2,6 x 50,8mm = 132mm
> 2,6 x 57mm = 148mm
> ...



Nein, beim Cross ist es 2,8
Deswegen kam ich mit dem Seriendämpfer des Cross bei Verwendung der R.E.D. Wippe auch nur auf ca. 130mm
Edit: Beim Cross ist der Kolben auch ca. 57mm lang. Er hat aber bei ca. 51mm einen Anschlag und geht nicht weiter ins Dämpfergehäuse rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr-Bike (17. Februar 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Es gibt den Fox Dämpfer bei EBL 200mm mit 2 verschiedenen Hüben (50,8 und 57mm). Deswegen ist da der Dämpferhub auch entscheidend!
> Beim 120 und 140 hat der 50,8mm Hub.
> 2,6 x 50,8mm = 132mm
> 2,6 x 57mm = 148mm
> ...




ich weiß nicht ob ihr mehr wisst als Rotwild.
Die haben mir versichert, das die Dämpfer bei allen drei Modellen 120,140 und R.E.D. gleich ist und der Federweg nur mit der Linkage erreicht wird.
Macht ihr einen Rechenfehler??


----------



## at021971 (17. Februar 2011)

Dr-Bike schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob ihr mehr wisst als Rotwild.
> Die haben mir versichert, das die Dämpfer bei allen drei Modellen 120,140 und R.E.D. gleich ist und der Federweg nur mit der Linkage erreicht wird.
> Macht ihr einen Rechenfehler??


 
Erscheint mir logisch und richtig. Laut Katalog ist es bei allen 2009er R.C1 Modellen und beim R.E.D. 3 ein Dämpfer mit den Maßen 7,875 x 2.0" also 200 mm Einbaulänge bei 50,8 mm Hub.

Bei den 2010er Modellen R.C1/C2 sind es hingegen 7,25 x 1,75", also 184 mm Einbaulänge bei 44,5 mm Hub. Das R.X1 hat aber weiterhin die 7,875 x 2.0" wie alle Vorjahrsmodelle. 

Bei den 2011 Modellen ist es wie 2010, wobei das neue R.E1 den gleichen Dämpfer wir das R.X1/X2 verwendet, also die 7,875 x 2.0" Version wie bei allen 2009er Modellen.

Den Dämpfer in 7,875 x 2,25" gibt es zwar von Fox, aber der wird nicht von Rotwild eingesetzt.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Vincy (17. Februar 2011)

Ich halte mich da lieber an die Fakten. 
Auf dem Linkage steht das Hebelverhältnis drauf.
Wie schon erwähnt, wenn es in einem anderen Rahmen(Modell) eingebaut wird, kann sich der Wert unter Umständen verändern (zB andere Drehpunkte).
Aber die Rahmen/Schwingen (außer das Linkage) der 3 Modelle sollen ja identisch sein. Lediglich das RED Three hat ein zusätzlich Gusset am Steuerrohr.


.

Formel:
Gesamtfederweg = Hebelverhältnis x Dämpferhub


----------



## Dr-Bike (17. Februar 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ich halte mich da lieber an die Fakten.
> Auf dem Linkage steht das Hebelverhältnis drauf.
> Wie schon erwähnt, wenn es in einem anderen Rahmen(Modell) eingebaut wird, kann sich der Wert unter Umständen verändern (zB andere Drehpunkte)
> 
> ...



Ja, du hast zum teil recht mit den Drehpunkten.
Aber da ich mit Rotwildtechnikern gesprochen habe und die sagten das der Federweg nur mit der Linkage R.E.D. auf 145mm vergrößert wird , glaube ich denen.
Und warum sollen die es nicht wissen? Die haben das Teil gebaut.
Übrigens habe die mich auch darauf hingewiesen das es hier im Forum Unstimmigkeiten drüber gibt.

Kann man die Formel so anwenden???


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Februar 2011)

Ich würde es einfach probieren.

Sind die Drehpunkte bei ALLEN Rahmengrößen gleich?
Mal überlegt, wo ein 2m Bursche über dem Hinterrad sitzt, und wo der 1,6m hockt?


----------



## Vincy (17. Februar 2011)

Dann gibt es wohl bei dem RED Three zwei verschiedene Linkage.
Deswegen auch wohl unterschiedliche Federwegsangaben. Mal steht da 145mm (Katalog 2009), auf der Abb aber 150mm.
Auf der Abb steht auch 150mm und Ratio 2,6:1.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Februar 2011)

Kann jemand mal das X1 von 2011 mit dem von 2010 vergleichen?
Angeblich hat es 2011 150mm statt 145mm.
Laut Test sind es aber doch nur die 145mm.


----------



## abi_1984 (17. Februar 2011)

Dr-Bike schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob ihr mehr wisst als Rotwild.
> Die haben mir versichert, das die Dämpfer bei allen drei Modellen 120,140 und R.E.D. gleich ist und der Federweg nur mit der Linkage erreicht wird.
> Macht ihr einen Rechenfehler??



Ein Haken an der Rechnerei ist folgender:

Das auf dem Linkage angegebene  Übersetzungsverhältnis gibt nicht das Verhältnis von Dämpferhub und Federweg an. Diese einfache Formel funktioniert nur bei Eingelenkern.
Durch das zusätzliche Gelenk in der Kettenstrebe sind die Verhältnisse bei Viergelenkern doch etwas komplexer. Im 2009er Rotwild Katalog ist auf Seite 77 so ne nette Skizze, wo dann von virtuellen Drehpunkten bei den XM-Hinterbauten die Rede ist. 
Und an dieser Stelle erspare ich mir das Nachrechnen und glaube einfach mal, dass die Herren bei adp richtig gerechnet haben und das Linkage bei meinem RED3 wirklich 145mm Federweg aus den 51mm Hub des Dämpfers rauskitzelt


----------



## Dr-Bike (17. Februar 2011)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Ein Haken an der Rechnerei ist folgender:
> 
> Das auf dem Linkage angegebene  Übersetzungsverhältnis gibt nicht das Verhältnis von Dämpferhub und Federweg an. Diese einfache Formel funktioniert nur bei Eingelenkern.
> Durch das zusätzliche Gelenk in der Kettenstrebe sind die Verhältnisse bei Viergelenkern doch etwas komplexer. Im 2009er Rotwild Katalog ist auf Seite 77 so ne nette Skizze, wo dann von virtuellen Drehpunkten bei den XM-Hinterbauten die Rede ist.
> Und an dieser Stelle erspare ich mir das Nachrechnen und glaube einfach mal, dass die Herren bei adp richtig gerechnet haben und das Linkage bei meinem RED3 wirklich 145mm Federweg aus den 51mm Hub des Dämpfers rauskitzelt




kann ich nur unterstützen.
Es gibt nur eine Linkage R.E.D. 2009 da steht drauf 150mm, ist richtig, aber es steht nur effektiv 145mm zur Verfügung (Aussage Rorwild)


----------



## Vincy (17. Februar 2011)

Üblicherweise wird der Quotient aus Gesamtfederweg (theoretische) und Dämpferhub angegeben. Alles andere wäre da auch wenig hilfreich/informativ.
Der unterschiedliche effektive (messbare) Gesamtfederweg, kann sich durch Fertigungstoleranzen in der Herstellung ergeben.

Beim R.C1 FS 2010 steht zB auf der Sitzstrebe "Ratio 2,8-3,1:1". Der Dämpfer hat da 44,4mm Hub, bei 120mm Federweg.
Beim R.C1 FS Cross 2009 (140mm) steht auf dem Linkage "Ratio 2,8". Der Dämpfer hat da 50,8mm Hub.

Beim R.E1 2009 gibt es ja auch wahlweise Dämpfer mit unterschiedlichen Hub (50 bzw 57mm /150 bzw 175mm FW / Ratio 3:1).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. Februar 2011)

Dr-Bike schrieb:


> kann ich nur unterstützen.
> Es gibt nur eine Linkage R.E.D. 2009 da steht drauf 150mm, ist richtig, aber es steht nur effektiv 145mm zur Verfügung (Aussage Rorwild)


Salve!
das sind auch "meine" Angaben respektive die Aussage (Hinten 145mm Federweg) meines rotwild-dealers!

LG, GKR


----------



## ShoX_84 (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo Rotwild-Gemeinde ,

ich bin seit heute auch stolzer Besitzer eines Rotwild GT2 Marathon. Nach langem Suchen und einigen Probefahrten bin ich jetzt einfach happy dieses Bike gefunden zu haben. Leider muss ich noch bis zum 02.03.2011 warten, bis ich es letztendlich mit nach Hause nehmen darf. 

Grund dafür sind einige Änderungen wie z.B. DT Swiss 210 Rear Dämpfer, Shimano XT dynasys 30 gang, Carbonlenkstange, anderer Sattel und ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten.

Werde dann wohl damit demnächst den Westerwald / Sayntal / Wiedtal unsicher machen.

Vielleicht trifft man ja mal das ein oder andere Rotwild-Bike samt Fahrer auf weiter Flur.

Hier ein Bild aus dem Katalog:







Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Februar 2011)

Schönes Bike! Willkommen in der Rotwild-Gemeinde und viel Spaß mit dem GT2. Ich denke, es wird dich nicht enttäuschen. ;-)


----------



## brummbear69 (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich Reíhe mich nun auch eine mit einem T1 29 Pro
Wollte eigentlich ein Crossrad von RW, aber die Probefahrt hat mich überzeugt und ich musste es haben!
Gegenüber dem Katalog-Foto ist die Kurbel Schwarz und es sind Rocket Ron bei mir verbaut gewesen(Jetzt Maxxis Crossmark).Ein Sigma 2209,Falk Ibex30 und ein paar Ergon GX3 mussten noch ans Bike!
Orginal Foto lade ich die Tage mal hoch!
Grüsse
brummbear69


----------



## Orakel (19. Februar 2011)

Das erste 29iger hier .
Sauber, viel spass damit.


----------



## abi_1984 (19. Februar 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> Das erste 29iger hier .



Nicht ganz
War heute auch mal wieder mit meinem neuen R.T1 unterwegs:





Später habe ich dann noch meinem RED3 die Kunst im Darmstädter Wald nähergebracht:


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Februar 2011)

Geil, gelich 2 T1! Die Übersetzungskonstruktion von abi_1984 finde ich sehr interessant. 

Ich war gestern auch mit Freundin und meinem R.R2 unterwegs. Klappt schon wieder ganz gut mit meinem Knie, auch im Wald.


----------



## astral67 (20. Februar 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Geil, gelich 2 T1! Die Übersetzungskonstruktion von abi_1984 finde ich sehr interessant.
> 
> Ich war gestern auch mit Freundin und meinem R.R2 unterwegs. Klappt schon wieder ganz gut mit meinem Knie, auch im Wald.



Hi, schön, dass es mit dem Biken schon wieder funzt 

Nach Deinem Posting habe ich auch erstmal abi_1984s Album durchgeschaut. Verdammt schöne Fotos! 
Zuerst dachte ich nur, Wow! Was für ein schöner starrer Singlespeeder in 29". 

Aber dann hab ich die 2fach Kurbel entdeckt...welcher Sinn steckt denn dahinter? Gabs keine schöne Kurbel mit nur einem Blatt? Nicht falsch verstehen, ist kein Gemecker, ich habs nur nicht verstanden.


----------



## Kiefer (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Bin schon seid einiger Zeit hier im Forum angemeldet und habe auch schon einiges dazugelernt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren ein Canyon Nerve XC gekauft.
Jetzt habe ich mich in das neue 2011er C1 FS Pro Farbe schwarz/anthrazit verliebt.
Deswegen bin ich auch hier im Thread unterwegs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hat schon jemand das Erfahrungen damit ?

Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand schon ein paar Fotos ?

Viele Grüße aus dem schönen Hunsrück

Hasi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (20. Februar 2011)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz
> War heute auch mal wieder mit meinem neuen R.T1 unterwegs:
> 
> 
> ...


das erste mit Bild


----------



## Corax1975 (20. Februar 2011)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz
> War heute auch mal wieder mit meinem neuen R.T1 unterwegs:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schöne Bikes!!! Mir gefällt besonders Dein RED.
Wenn ich mich nicht versehe, sind das doch Aufnahmen aus dem Bölle-Wald in Darmstadt. Dann sind wir ja fast Nachbarn...

Gruß


----------



## Kiefer (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Kann noch keiner etwas von dem 2011er R.C1 FS berichten ?


Grüße 
Hasi


----------



## Vincy (20. Februar 2011)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann noch keiner etwas von dem 2011er R.C1 FS berichten ?
> 
> ...


 

Gegenüber dem 2010er Modell hat sich da nichts großartig geändert. 
Hier ein aktueller Testbericht vom 2011er Modell.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo Kiefer,

die Geometrie und das Fahrwerk hat sich zwischen dem 2010er und dem 2011er Modell nicht geändert. Von der Ausstattung her wurde der Dämpfer vom Fox RP2 zum Fox RL geändert, die Bremsen von den Formula RX20 zu den Formula R1X, hinten nur noch mit 160mm Scheibe. Die Reifen sind jetzt NobbNics und der Sattel ein Fizik Gobi....

Wenn du mehr über das Fahrverhalten wissen willst, dann lese beim R.C1 FS Thread nach (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=378295).

Ich bin auch nach einem Jahr noch vollends zufrieden mit meinem Rotwild.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Kiefer (20. Februar 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo Kiefer,
> 
> die Geometrie und das Fahrwerk hat sich zwischen dem 2010er und dem 2011er Modell nicht geändert. Von der Ausstattung her wurde der Dämpfer vom Fox RP2 zum Fox RL geändert, die Bremsen von den Formula RX20 zu den Formula R1X, hinten nur noch mit 160mm Scheibe. Die Reifen sind jetzt NobbNics und der Sattel ein Fizik Gobi....
> 
> ...





@Vince, ja Test habe ich natürlich auch schon gelesen.
   Würdest du Dein C1 wieder kaufen ?

@Bolzer1711, bist du mit der Formula RX zufrieden ?
   Was sagst du zu dem Fox RL mit Lockout im 2011er Modell ?
   Ich habe gesehen, das du einen RP 23 eingebaut hast.


Am nächsten Samstag ist eine Fahrt zu einem Rotwild-Händler hier bei uns in der Nähe geplant.
Mal sehen wie sich das Teil fährt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüsse
Hasi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (20. Februar 2011)

Kiefer schrieb:


> ...Am nächsten Samstag ist eine Fahrt zu einem Rotwild-Händler hier bei uns in der Nähe geplant...


 
Bei Dir in der Nähe, das heißt Oberhausen? Warst Du schon mal in Schermbeck bei www.s-tec-sports.de? Das ist doch auch mehr oder weniger um die Ecke für Dich.

Ich fahre da auch meist vorbei, wenn ich in meiner alten Heimat bin. Es ist doch immer wieder beeindruckend, was die dort an hochwertigen Bikes ausgestellt haben. Und preislich sind sie auch oft nur schwer zu schlagen. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja dann ein gewisses Nachverhandlungspotential bei Deinem Händler.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Kiefer (20. Februar 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Bei Dir in der Nähe, das heißt Oberhausen? Warst Du schon mal in Schermbeck bei www.s-tec-sports.de? Das ist doch auch mehr oder weniger um die Ecke für Dich.
> 
> Ich fahre da auch meist vorbei, wenn ich in meiner alten Heimat bin. Es ist doch immer wieder beeindruckend, was die dort an hochwertigen Bikes ausgestellt haben. Und preislich sind sie auch oft nur schwer zu schlagen. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja dann ein gewisses Nachverhandlungspotential bei Deinem Händler.
> 
> ...




Nach Schermbeck sind es fast 300 km laut Google
Ich wohne in einem anderen (Mit 1000 Einwohnern) auch etwas kleineren Oberhausen 

(Oberhausen im Hunsrück)

Was kannst du mir über Deine Rotwild-Bikes berichten ?

Gruß
Auch Thomas


----------



## at021971 (20. Februar 2011)

Ok, dachte im Ruhrgebiet. Dann erübrigt sich das Vorbeifahren. Aber anrufen kann man immer noch...

Was ich zu meinen Bikes sagen kann. Zum R.R2 FS noch nicht so viel. Damit bin ich bisher, als es noch eine Race Version war und dem Händler gehörte, nur ca. 130 km gefahren. Da waren die Eindrücke zwiespältig, da der damalige Fox Dämpfer eine Macke hatte und sich kein SAG unter 30% einstellen ließ. Das somit etwas hängende Fahrwerk in Kombination mit der damals verbauten 120 mm Magura Durin Marathon erzeugte ein komische Fahrgefühl. Dennoch war es extrem schnell und kletterte trotz des Handicaps ohne Probleme auch Passagen mit > 20%. Vom jetzigen Aufbau wird es erst Eindrücke geben, wenn das Wetter besser wird.

Das R.GT1 hingegen ist in Summe all seiner Eigenschaften das beste Bike, das ich bisher gefahren bin. Es eignet sich als Tourer ohne seine Race-Gene zu verleugnen. Damit passt es sehr gut zu dem was ich fahre. Es ist extrem schnell auf einer Trainingsrunde, klettert ohne Aufbäumen auch Steigungen > 25% und ist dabei bequem und damit auch auf längsten Touren, wie unserem 'AlpX in one Day' (377 km, 1.800 hm, 23 1/2 h), ohne Einschränkungen einsetzbar. Durch die Gleitlager ergibt sich, trotz der 125 mm Federweg, ein sehr straffes, sportliches Fahrwerk. Eine Eierlegende-Wollmilchsau von Race über Marathon bis Tour und All-Mountain.

Das RCC.09 ist wie das R.R2 FS ein reinrassiger Racer. Es hat mich zuverlässig auf drei AlpX begleitet und über die 9 Jahre, die ich es hatte, viel Freude bereitet. Der Rahmen zeigte einmal Risse, wurde aber nach 3 Jahren anstandlos, mehr oder weniger über Nacht, von Rotwild getauscht, so dass wir in der Woche wie geplant zum AlpX aufbrechen konnten. Das Bike war obwohl es ein Eingelenker war, sportlich straff und antriebsneutral. Seine Steigfähigkeit war aufgrund einer Gabel mit zu viel Federweg eingeschränkt. Das habe ich später auf Kosten des Gewicht per Variogabel korrigiert. Ich bin es immer sehr gerne gefahren, aber nach 9 Jahren war es dann doch Zeit für ein Upgrade, welches Rotwild dann auch zu meiner Freude anbot und ich so den RCC.09 Rahmen bei einem Rabatt von 50% gegen den eines R.GT1 tauschte.

Also ich bin mit den Rotwild Bikes und vor allem mit der Kundenorientierung von ADP absolut zufrieden.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Kiefer (20. Februar 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ok, dachte im Ruhrgebiet. Dann erübrigt sich das Vorbeifahren. Aber anrufen kann man immer noch...
> 
> Was ich zu meinen Bikes sagen kann. Zum R.R2 FS noch nicht so viel. Damit bin ich bisher, als es noch eine Race Version war und dem Händler gehörte, nur ca. 130 km gefahren. Da waren die Eindrücke zwiespältig, da der damalige Fox Dämpfer eine Macke hatte und sich kein SAG unter 30% einstellen ließ. Das somit etwas hängende Fahrwerk in Kombination mit der damals verbauten 120 mm Magura Durin Marathon erzeugte ein komische Fahrgefühl. Dennoch war es extrem schnell und kletterte trotz des Handicaps ohne Probleme auch Passagen mit > 20%. Vom jetzigen Aufbau wird es erst Eindrücke geben, wenn das Wetter besser wird.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas

Ja, vielen Danke für Deine Eindrücke 

Dann freue ich mich mal auf den nächsten Samstag.
Ich habe in Deinem Fotoalbum (Eurobike 2010) ein Bild des C1 FS in meine Wunschfarbe gefunden.
Es sieht wirklich super aus !!
Hast du dieses Foto vielleicht noch einer höheren Auflösung ?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## at021971 (20. Februar 2011)

Anbei das scharfe Bild des R.C1 FS in schwarz/anthrazit, das ich geschossen habe. Du mußt die Dateiendung wieder in jpg umbenennen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo Kiefer,

von der Bremsleistung her bin ich mit der RX20 zufrieden, nach meiner Meinung hat sie ausreichend Bremskraft und ist gut zu dosieren. Nur die GerÃ¤uschentwicklung nervt etwas, ich habe schon einiges ausprobiert, aber sie quitscht immer. Die R1X bin ich noch nie gefahren, daher habe ich keine Praxiserfahrung.

Bin am Ã¼berlegen auf die Magura Marta zu wechseln, aber dafÃ¼r muss sich mein Geldbeutel noch etwas fÃ¼llen   ;-)   natÃ¼rlich nur die 180/180mm Version.

Der Fox RL, mmmhhh mit Lockout, vor einem Jahr hÃ¤tte ich geschrieben, genau der richtige Weg. Gerade im Wiegetritt pumpt der "offene" DÃ¤mpfer schon krÃ¤ftig und man wÃ¼nscht sich das Lockout. Nach meinen jetzigen Erfahrungen bin ich da etwas anderer Meinung, ein RP2 mit angepasstem ProPedal ist viel effektiver.
Ich habe noch vor dem Jahreswechsel meinen RP2 zu Toxoholics geschickt, die haben den Service gemacht und das ProPedal nach meinen WÃ¼nschen verÃ¤ndert. Das ist ihnen perfekt gelungen...  habe den DÃ¤mpfer wieder gewechselt und lass jetzt den RP2 auch drin. Das ProPedal ist absolut spÃ¼rbar, im Wiegetritt kaum noch Bewegung, trotzdem ist der DÃ¤mpfer noch aktiv genug um Bodenwellen und grobes GelÃ¤nde (im Uphill) glatt zu bÃ¼geln.

Der Traum wÃ¤re der Fox RP2 mit Remotehebel....  der ist mir aber mit knapp 600 â¬ einfach zu teuer. Soweit ich gelesen habe gibt es den DÃ¤mpfer auch nicht in der benÃ¶tigten GrÃ¶Ãe.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Bolzer1711


----------



## Kiefer (21. Februar 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Anbei das scharfe Bild des R.C1 FS in schwarz/anthrazit, das ich geschossen habe. Du mußt die Dateiendung wieder in jpg umbenennen.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


 

Hi Thomas

Vielen Dank für das Bild !!

@Bolzer 1711, mein Nerve XC hat ja auch den PR 23 verbaut.
Ich habe mir schon öfters einen Lockout gewünscht.
Auch bei eingeschaltetem ProPedal ist im Wiegetritt ein leichtes pumpen des Dämpfers vorhanden.
Mal sehen wie sich das C1 fahren lässt. Werde berichten 


Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Februar 2011)

Man kann den RP Dämpfer in seiner Grundeinstettung auch härter "beshimen" lassen.
Die Werkseinstellung ist auf dem gehäuse (blaues Baperl) vermerkt.

Da dürfte dann kein Lockout mehr erforderlich sein.


----------



## Sabo.g (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo Rotwild-Freunde. Ich melde mich heute mit ein paar Fotos von meinem neuen Hisch. Hatte in den letzten Wochen noch etwas basteln müssen aber nun ist er fertig. Fährt sich spitze, auch wenn die Wege und Wälder noch ziemlich vereist waren.













Kampfgewicht: 9,9 kg

MFG Sabo


----------



## Orakel (21. Februar 2011)

sehr schön, irgendwie machen alle in Carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikereal (21. Februar 2011)

Hi, 

ich hätte mal eine Frage an alle X1 (2011) Besitzer. Wie zufrieden seit Ihr mit eurer Formular R1X hinsichtlich schleifen/klingeln?

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Februar 2011)

Wurde schon diskutiert, weiter vorne.
Hat zwar nix mit dem X1 zu tun, aber bei uns ist die formular ungefahren demontiert worden.


----------



## -JONAS- (21. Februar 2011)

@Sabo.g, hast du eine Teileliste (evtl. auch mit Gewichten) ? schickes Rad


----------



## at021971 (21. Februar 2011)

Genau, eine Teileliste würde mich auch interessieren. Dann könnte ich mal sehen, wo mein Extrakilo steckt.

Übrigens schönes R.R2 FS. Wenn ich nicht schon eins hätte...

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Sabo.g (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo, Teileliste kann ich gern erstellen aber ohne die Einzelkomponenten einzeln auszuwiegen (hab es ja gerade so schön zusammen geschraubt) aber grobe Richtung der Gewichte kann ich angeben und Foto des Bikes auf der Waage folgt natürlich auch.

MFG Sabo


----------



## at021971 (21. Februar 2011)

...in dem entsprechenden Threat in der Interessengemeinschaft. 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Deichfräse (22. Februar 2011)

Wenn wir schon bei der Interessengemeinschaft sind:

_Wir sind dann jetzt *114* Mitglieder!

Falls wer Interesse hat im September mit über den Rennsteig zu kurbeln, einfach im Rotwildern-Thread nachschauen.

...und ein paar Erfahrungsberichte von den neuen Errungenschaften wären sicher auch ganz interessant. Für den einen oder anderen Kaufinteressenten macht es die Entscheidung etwas einfacher, wenn wir unsere ganz persönlichen Erfahrungen und Erkenntnisse notieren - auch wenn es ansonsten immer eine Individualentscheidung bleibt._


Fährt eigentlich jemand von euch nach Riva zum Festival? Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, weil ich da noch Startverbot vom Doc habe, mein Zwerg aber gern bei der Junior-Trophy starten würde.

So dann, nutzt das sonnige Wetter - mir juckt´s in allen Gliedern (sprich: ich will auf´s Bike und darf nicht!).
Aber die ärztlich verordnete Zwangspause geht auch vorüber und solange widme ich mich ein wenig der Bikepflege und bastel mir ein paar Touren für den Rest der Saison.


----------



## at021971 (22. Februar 2011)

sonnig? Hier liegt seit gestern wieder Schnee....

Aber zum Thema Erfahrungsberichte könnten wir etwas in der Interessengemeinschaft aufmachen, so daß man einen Threat hat, der sich nur mit dem Thema Erfahrungen und Fahreindrücke beschäftigt.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Deichfräse (22. Februar 2011)

Ja, Sonne pur! Ca. -8°C aber eben strahlend blauer Himmel. Da könnte man also durchaus einen kleinen Ausritt unternehmen. Die paar Schneereste hier würden eher wenig stören.

Sonnige Grüße aus dem Norden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaches (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo allerseits!

Wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob es hier evtl. Leute gibt, die mein Problem mit meinem X1 teilen. 
Folgendes: Beim durchpedallieren in Kurven und bei stärkerem einfedern beispielsweise beim durchfahren von Senken und auch bei rausstehenden Wurzeln habe ich ständig das Problem das ich mit der Padale aufsetze.
Das nervt besonders bei kurvigen schnellen Singeltrails in denen man auch 
in den Kurven und bei Bodenwellen weiter Druck auf dem Pedal hält.

Fahre den Dämpfer schon mit relativ viel Bar, um nicht zu stark im Sag zu hängen, trotzdem setze ich bei ambitionierter Fahrweise recht häufig mit dem Pedal auf.

Kenn hier nochjemand dieses Problem?
Ansonsten bin ich ja sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.

Grüße 
Zaches


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2011)

Wenn man die Luft aus den Federelmenten ablässt, liegt ein Pedal am Boden.
Das ist korrekt.

Meine Freundin fährt das Bike, hat bisher noch nix gesagt.


----------



## morei (22. Februar 2011)

zaches schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits!
> 
> Wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob es hier evtl. Leute gibt, die mein Problem mit meinem X1 teilen.
> Folgendes: Beim durchpedallieren in Kurven und bei stärkerem einfedern beispielsweise beim durchfahren von Senken und auch bei rausstehenden Wurzeln habe ich ständig das Problem das ich mit der Padale aufsetze.
> ...



Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, daher sehen meine Pedale auch entsprechend aus ...


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Februar 2011)

Ar...kalt, aber strahlend blauer Himmel. Da musste ich einfach raus.


----------



## Orakel (22. Februar 2011)

zaches schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits!
> 
> Wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob es hier evtl. Leute gibt, die mein Problem mit meinem X1 teilen.
> Folgendes: Beim durchpedallieren in Kurven und bei stärkerem einfedern beispielsweise beim durchfahren von Senken und auch bei rausstehenden Wurzeln habe ich ständig das Problem das ich mit der Padale aufsetze.
> ...


ne, kenne das "problem" nicht, aber hast recht im "rauen Gelände" setzt man schneller auf, wie zbs. mit dem RFC04 das ich davor hatte.
Ich würde nochmals mit dem Luftdruck spielen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2011)

Was soll es bringen, den Dämpfer durch härteres Aufpumpen zu kastrieren?

Ein schwerer Fahrer kann sich die Hauptluftkammer mit einem Plastikstreifen verkleinern.
Dadurch word der Dämpfer progressiver.
Ist 5min Sache.

Aber doch nicht im sag beschneiden, tztztzttzz.................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (22. Februar 2011)

zaches schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits!
> 
> Wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob es hier evtl. Leute gibt, die mein Problem mit meinem X1 teilen.
> Folgendes: Beim durchpedallieren in Kurven und bei stärkerem einfedern beispielsweise beim durchfahren von Senken und auch bei rausstehenden Wurzeln habe ich ständig das Problem das ich mit der Padale aufsetze.
> ...



Salve!

Korrekt, auch beim red three setze ich häufig mit der Pedale auf; beim GT2 und allen bisherigen bikes war das nicht der Fall!

Das muß an der Kombi Geometrie/Federweg/Dämpferhärte liegen! Ein brettharter Dämpfer mit sehr wenig sag kann nicht die Lösung sein...

Fahre ein M-Rahmen...

LG, G-K-R


----------



## zaches (22. Februar 2011)

Naja, den SAG kastrieren würde ich nicht sagen. Fahre immernoch gut 15mm im SAG und das Ansprechverhalten ist zwar straffer aber immernoch komfortabel - so soll es ja auch sein, sonst könnt ich weiter Hardtail fahren.
Zu schwer würd ich mich nun mit meinen 83kg nicht unbedingt bezeichnen.
Fahre das Bike auch in M und bis auf die "Aufsetz-Thematik" ist auch alles prima.
Bin halt nur etwas verwundert, das bei einem Allmountain Bike in der Liga die Geometrie einen solchen Streich spielen darf. 
Das die Pedale (fahre Flat-Pedale) drunter leiden ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal, vielmehr die Beeinträchtigung, nicht immer voll Kette zu geben weil man sonst riskiert nen Abgang zu machen finde ich viel eher bescheiden.

Aber da ich scheinbar hier nicht der einzige mit dem "Problemchen" bin, werde ich mich wohl oder übel dran gewöhnen müssen. Bin halt vorher Hardtail gefahren, und mit dem Argon FR hatte ich diese Probleme halt nie.

Z


----------



## Vincy (22. Februar 2011)

30% Sag sind dafür auch ausreichend. Andere Alternative wären da noch kürze Kurbelarme und/oder schmälere Pedale, was widerum aber auch Nachteile bringt.
Mit meinem Cube Stereo habe ich aber auch das Problem mit aufsetzenden Pedale.


----------



## Meta Baron (22. Februar 2011)

N'Abend zusammen!

Habe schon viel hier bei euch gestöbert und gelesen. Bin seit Oktober auch stolzer Besitzer eines Rothirschen. Es ist ein X2 geworden. Muss sagen, dass mir die Beiträge hier sehr gut gefallen. Sie sind sehr sachlich und man bleibt freundlich, nicht so aufgeregt wie in manch anderem Forum.

Zu der Anfrage vom Zaches kann ich sagen, dass ich das gleiche Problem beim X2 habe. Liegt wohl an dem recht tief gebauten Tretlager. Es hat dadurch zwar auch einen niedrigeren Schwerpunkt, aber beim Durchpedalieren in Kurven ist mir das auch schon des öfteren passiert.

Das kannte ich von meinem alten Steppenwolf Tycoon CR nicht so.

Aber ansonsten ist das X2 wirklich eine Granate. Werde es hier mal in Kürze vorstellen.


----------



## Deichfräse (22. Februar 2011)

Das Aufsetzen der Pedale erwischt wohl jeden mal mehr oder weniger. Ich hab´s mit dem E1 auch schon geschafft, mit dem Scott Ransom noch wesentlich häufiger und mit dem Jekyll gab´s auch schon mal "Feindberührung".
Das ist sozusagen der Spagat den der Konstrukteur eines Fullsuspension-Bikes machen muss.
Irgendwo müssen die 175mm Kurbelarm ja bleiben. Würde man jetzt das Tretlager nach oben setzen, damit wir ähnliche "Freiheiten" wie beim Hardtail haben (hier gibt es beim Einfedern nur den Drehpunkt um die Hinterachse und dem Hebel entsprechend senkt sich das Tretlager etwas weniger ab), dann würden wir alle ziemlich weit oben sitzen. Cool für den Überblick aber eben total daneben, was den Schwerpunkt und damit das Handling betrifft.
Die meisten Bikes pegeln sich bei einer Tretlagerhöhe von etwa 350mm +/- irgendwas ein. Was davon übrig bleibt, wenn nicht nur die Gabel federt sondern eben auch das Hinterrad der Raderhebungskurve folgt, ist ein Hauch von nichts. 
Also nichts unnormales, einfach simple Physik und Geometrie an der eben keiner vorbeikommt.

Lösungsvorschlag gegen die Aufsetzer: Fahrtechnik anpassen!


----------



## Mainbiker363 (22. Februar 2011)

@Meta Baron

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen hier im Hirsche Forum, und allzeit Gute Fahrt mit Deinen X2


@Deichfräse

kann das ganze nur bestätigen; Hatte auch vorher ein Ransom und habe dort das Pedal aufsetzen kennen gelernt; 
Bei meinen E1 dann nicht mehr so oft, und naja bei meinen X1 kommts ab und an vor.
Würde aber mein X1 um nichts tauschen wollen


----------



## RCC03-Biker (23. Februar 2011)

zaches schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits!
> 
> Wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob es hier evtl. Leute gibt, die mein Problem mit meinem X1 teilen.
> Folgendes: Beim durchpedallieren in Kurven und bei stärkerem einfedern beispielsweise beim durchfahren von Senken und auch bei rausstehenden Wurzeln habe ich ständig das Problem das ich mit der Padale aufsetze.
> ...



Rotwild empfiehlt 20-30% Sag. Das sind 10-15mm. Habe meinen Dämpfer auf 10mm Sag eingestellt und habe jetzt damit weniger Probleme mit dem aufsetzen. Vorher schon ab und zu.


----------



## zaches (23. Februar 2011)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Das Aufsetzen der Pedale erwischt wohl jeden mal mehr oder weniger. Ich hab´s mit dem E1 auch schon geschafft, mit dem Scott Ransom noch wesentlich häufiger und mit dem Jekyll gab´s auch schon mal "Feindberührung".
> Das ist sozusagen der Spagat den der Konstrukteur eines Fullsuspension-Bikes machen muss.
> Irgendwo müssen die 175mm Kurbelarm ja bleiben. Würde man jetzt das Tretlager nach oben setzen, damit wir ähnliche "Freiheiten" wie beim Hardtail haben (hier gibt es beim Einfedern nur den Drehpunkt um die Hinterachse und dem Hebel entsprechend senkt sich das Tretlager etwas weniger ab), dann würden wir alle ziemlich weit oben sitzen. Cool für den Überblick aber eben total daneben, was den Schwerpunkt und damit das Handling betrifft.
> Die meisten Bikes pegeln sich bei einer Tretlagerhöhe von etwa 350mm +/- irgendwas ein. Was davon übrig bleibt, wenn nicht nur die Gabel federt sondern eben auch das Hinterrad der Raderhebungskurve folgt, ist ein Hauch von nichts.
> ...



Prima Vorschlag! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/icons/icon6.gif Trotzdem schade.
Würde das X1 aber auch erstmal nicht tauschen vollen, vom Handling her macht der Hobel ja schon Laune. 

Einzig zu bemängeln ist ein kleines Lackproblem was das gute Stück am Gusset am Sattelrohr hat. 
Hier mal Bilder davon.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2011)

Bist du sicher, dass das NUr ein Lackproblem ist?
Auf dem ersten Foto sieht es ja aus, als seinen dort Risse um die Lagerachse?
Wie weit ist dein Sattel eingesteckt?


----------



## zaches (23. Februar 2011)

Nee, Risse sind nicht zu erkennen, was Du meinst ist warscheinlich ein Lichtreflex. Sattelstütze ist ca. auf der Hälfte, also unbedenklich.
Knackst auch nix, hebt sich nur der Lack an den beiden ovalen
Kanten des Gussets oben und unten, so wie als wäre man mit
Abbeitzer drangegangen - Lack wird faltig und weich und lässt sich mit dem
Fingernagel abstreichen. Bricht als nicht auf wie trockener Lack auf einem Rohr das ich biegt.
z


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (23. Februar 2011)

@ zaches: Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das so hinnehmen würde. Auch wenn es nur Lackrisse sind, ist das nicht normal und unschön. Ich würde das über Händler bei Rotwild mal genauer kontrollieren lassen. Vielleicht mit besseren Fotos. 

Ach ich war heute morgen in der Rotwildstraße :


----------



## Deichfräse (23. Februar 2011)

Ein Riss wäre dort auch nur schwer erklärbar. Das Gusset ist an der betreffenden Stelle nicht mit dem Rahmen verschweißt.
Ich vermute mal, das Material wird dort etwas arbeiten oder die Grundierung war dort nicht die Beste. Wirken ja nicht unbedingt geringe Kräfte, wenn die Schwinge arbeitet. Beim Lackieren wurde sicher auch der kleine Spalt zwischen Gusset und Sitzrohr mit übergepustet. Wenn es dann doch ein wenig arbeitet reißt der Lack.

Nicht wirklich schön und irgendwie ärgerlich an einem neuen Bike. 

Aber die Lackproblematik wurde ja auch schon öfter angesprochen. Mit einem Lackstift (den ADP im Rahmen der Gewährleistung sicher spendieren wird) bekommt man es zumindest optisch wieder etwas zurechtgemacht.


----------



## Deichfräse (23. Februar 2011)

Rotwildstraße!!!

Wußte allerdings gar nicht, dass ADP schon wieder die Schriftart geändert hat.

Oder nächstes Mal einfach einen originalen Schriftzug von Rotwild drüberpappen!


----------



## zaches (23. Februar 2011)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Ein Riss wäre dort auch nur schwer erklärbar. Das Gusset ist an der betreffenden Stelle nicht mit dem Rahmen verschweißt.
> Ich vermute mal, das Material wird dort etwas arbeiten oder die Grundierung war dort nicht die Beste. Wirken ja nicht unbedingt geringe Kräfte, wenn die Schwinge arbeitet. Beim Lackieren wurde sicher auch der kleine Spalt zwischen Gusset und Sitzrohr mit übergepustet. Wenn es dann doch ein wenig arbeitet reißt der Lack.
> 
> Nicht wirklich schön und irgendwie ärgerlich an einem neuen Bike.
> ...



Ärgerlich auf jeden Fall. Werde auch mal meinen Händler aufsuchen damit er ein Auge drauf wirft. Auf das ganze Theater mit einschicken hab ich irgendwie nicht wirklich bock.
Aber wenn es mit den den an dieser Stelle auftretenden Kräften zu tun hat, dann sollte dieses Phänomen ja auch bei weiteren X1 auftreten, sofern es keine einmalige Materialschwäche an meinem Bike ist. Zumal ich das Bike erst ca. 600km bewegt habe und damit sicher keine Megadrops springe.
ADP sagte mir bereits das es u.U. ein Lackierfehler sein könnte, man aber mal genauer auf Risse untersuchen solle. - Dies werde ich die nächsten Tage mal angehen.

Z


----------



## Deichfräse (23. Februar 2011)

Denke, das wird der tatsächliche Grund sein. Ein wenig fehlende Grundierung oder Feuchtigkeit an der betreffenden Stelle und schon gibt´s so ein Resultat.
Ich drücke die Daumen, dass du trotzdem weiter Spaß an dem Bike hast!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Februar 2011)

....


----------



## ShoX_84 (26. Februar 2011)

Wohoo, die erste Tour für diese Saison und auch Premiere für mein neues Rotwild R.GT2. 

Der Waldboden war zwar ziemlich matschig, was aber letztendlich den Spaßfaktor nur erhöht hat. 

Bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike und besonders uphill ist es echt ein Kletterkünstler.

Hier ein paar Bilder nach meiner ersten Tour querfeldein.














Morgen gehts dann wieder auf Tour....





Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Andreas S. (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo Daniel,
da haste die neue Karre aber ganz schön eingesaut
Anhand der Trinkflaschen weiß ich auch bei wem du es gekauft hast.
Am Mittwoch habe ich es noch ganz sauber im Laden gesehen.
Ich habe meine Rotwilds auch alle da gekauft. Ist schon eine Top Adresse,vorallem auch nach dem Kauf.
Kannst dich ja mal mit dem GT2 in Bendorf-Sayn am Schloß sehen lassen.
Da starten jeden Samstag um 13.00 Uhr die BrexbachGemsen.
Rengsdorf-Ehlscheid-Wiedtal gehört auch zum Revier.


----------



## ShoX_84 (26. Februar 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> da haste die neue Karre aber ganz schön eingesaut
> Anhand der Trinkflaschen weiß ich auch bei wem du es gekauft hast.
> Am Mittwoch habe ich es noch ganz sauber im Laden gesehen.
> ...




Servus,

jep, bis heute stand das gute Stück noch bei Radsport Mertens in Fluterschen. 

Muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich zuerst bei den üblichen Verbrechern wie Fahrrad Franz und Stadler geschaut habe. Durch einen Tipp aber dann zu Radsport Mertens gekommen bin. 

Beratung und Service sind echt 1A. 

Schließe mich gerne mal bei euren Touren an. Allerdings muss ich erstmal etwas Kondition bekommen, um bei euren Touren nicht aus dem letzten Loch zu pfeifen. Werde mich aber aufjedenfall mal um ayn in sayn blicken lassen 


Grüße Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Heute was ich das 2011er R.C1 FS Pro Probe fahren.

Tolles Fahrgefühl, ich habe mir sofort auf dem Bike sehr wohl gefühlt.
Im Vergleich zu meinen Canyon hatte ich das Gefühl, das ich ein wenig aufrechter sitze.Was mir aber sehr entgegen kommt.
Auch der Fox Dämpfer gefällt mir sehr gut.
Bei eingeschaltetem Lockout, bewegt sich der Dämpfer noch ein wenig und kann härtere Schläge abfedern.
Ich dachte der Dämpfer wäre komplett gesperrt.

Optisch ist das Bike ein Hammer !
Gefällt mir sehr gut.

Dann werde ich in nächsten Wochen mal noch einige Preise vergleichen.

Ein paar Bilder befinden sich in meinem Fotoalbum.
Mit dem Foto einfügen, will nicht klappen 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Vincy (26. Februar 2011)

Die etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition kommt durch den hohen Lenker (B280, Rise 35mm), normalerweise ist da der etwas flachere (B220, Rise 15mm).
Der Sattel Fizik Tundra ist auch nicht serienmäßig dabei, sondern der Gobi XM. Kann da den Tundra 2 sehr empfehlen, der ist auch bei einigen Rotwild Modellen (R.R1 bzw R2).


----------



## Kiefer (26. Februar 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition kommt durch den hohen Lenker (B280, Rise 35mm), normalerweise ist da der etwas flachere (B220, Rise 15mm).
> Der Sattel Fizik Tundra ist auch nicht serienmäßig dabei, sondern der Gobi XM. Kann da den Tundra 2 sehr empfehlen, der ist auch bei einigen Rotwild Modellen (R.R1 bzw R2).




Hallo Vincy

Ja stimmt, der Lenker ist etwas höher.
Hat mit aber sehr gut gefallen 

Der Sattel ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.
Da werde ich aber vermutlich bei meinem SQlab 611 bleiben, mit dem komme ich sehr gut zurecht.

An dem Bike waren auch noch die Conti MK montiert.
Laut Katalog werden die 2011er Bikes mit Schwalbe NN geliefert.

Grüße und schönes Wochenende
Hasi


----------



## prodigy (26. Februar 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition kommt durch den hohen Lenker (B280, Rise 35mm), normalerweise ist da der etwas flachere (B220, Rise 15mm).




...und durch den zwei Zentimeter hohen Spacerturm - muss ja wie Hollandradfahren gewesen sein 


was ist das für ein Vorbaulänge? 110mm?


ansonsten aber schönes Rad!


bzgl. SQlab 611 kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich fahre den Active auf meinem C2 und habe null Sitzprobleme.


----------



## Orakel (26. Februar 2011)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Da werde ich aber vermutlich bei meinem SQlab 611 bleiben


auch meine Wahl, der beste für meinen Popo


----------



## dliwtor (26. Februar 2011)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Heute was ich das 2011er R.C1 FS Pro Probe fahren.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,
schickes Rad bist du da gefahren. 
Aber warum ist auf dem C1 ein/e 2010er Stütze, Lenker, Vorbau und Sattel? Die MK sind, wie du schon gesagt hast, nicht original in 2011. 

Was soll das Bike denn kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (26. Februar 2011)

prodigy schrieb:


> ...und durch den zwei Zentimeter hohen Spacerturm - muss ja wie Hollandradfahren gewesen sein
> 
> 
> was ist das für ein Vorbaulänge? 110mm?
> ...



Hi

Ja, müßte ein 110er Vorbau sein.

@@orakel/prodigy, der 611er ist ein super Sattel 

Wie bekommt ihr Bilder in den Thread, will einfach nicht funktionieren?
Kommt immer ein Abbruch 

Grüße Thomas


----------



## at021971 (26. Februar 2011)

Unter dem Bild im Fotoalbum gibt es eine Link 'BBCode ein-/ausblenden'. Da findest Du die URLs, um Deine Bilder in einen Post zu integrieren.

Wenn die Bilder außerhalb des Forums liegen, mußt Du die http-Adresse ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nachstellen. Oder Du benutzt im Editor den Button für Grafik einfügen.

Man kann auch eine Anlage anfügen und den Link dieser Anlage über Grafik einfügen in den Post übernehmen. So wie unten.


----------



## at021971 (26. Februar 2011)

Obwohl das Bike eigentlich fast zu schade ist um so eingesaut zu werden, habe ich heute die erste ernsthafte Runde mit dem R.R2 FS gedreht. Bei Tauwetter und dem teilweise schweren und matschigen Untergrund sahen Bike und Biker dann dementsprechend aus.

Ansonsten ist das Bike schon sehr leichtfüßig. Läßt sich extrem gut beschleunigen und auch sehr schnell bewegen. Mein aktueller Trainingszustand hat aber ganz schnell jeglichen Highspeedambitionen Grenzen gesetzt. 

Auch der erste Eindruck eines soften Hinterbaus hat sich beim Fahren nicht bestätigt. Er ist sensibel, spricht leichter an als der des R.GT1, bleibt dabei aber trotzdem sportlich straff. Macht auf jeden Fall Spaß...


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Februar 2011)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ja, müßte ein 110er Vorbau sein.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas!

Warst ja beim Fun Bike Team in Bernkastel-Kues. Ich dachte mir sofort, den Aufkleber am Sattelrohr und das Schlößchen auf der anderen Seite der Mosel kenn ich doch. Kenne ein paar Leute aus der Ecke und vor ein paar Wochen habe ich noch bei einem DIMB-Treffen mit ihnen zusammen gesessen.





Die Komponenten Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze sind meiner Meinung nach schon 2011er Teile, nur der Sattel und die Reifen entsprechen nicht der Serie. 
 Ist auf jeden Fall ein schönes Bike, wobei mir der Rahmen ganz in Schwarz noch besser gefallen würde. 

Gruß aus der Eifel, Jürgen


----------



## Kiefer (27. Februar 2011)

dliwtor schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> schickes Rad bist du da gefahren.
> Aber warum ist auf dem C1 ein/e 2010er Stütze, Lenker, Vorbau und Sattel? Die MK sind, wie du schon gesagt hast, nicht original in 2011.
> 
> Was soll das Bike denn kosten?




Hi

2799 für das Pro Modell !

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kiefer (27. Februar 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Unter dem Bild im Fotoalbum gibt es eine Link 'BBCode ein-/ausblenden'. Da findest Du die URLs, um Deine Bilder in einen Post zu integrieren.
> 
> Wenn die Bilder außerhalb des Forums liegen, mußt Du die http-Adresse ein
> 
> ...




Dann gleich mal testen


----------



## Kiefer (27. Februar 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas!
> 
> Warst ja beim Fun Bike Team in Bernkastel-Kues. Ich dachte mir sofort, den Aufkleber am Sattelrohr und das Schlößchen auf der anderen Seite der Mosel kenn ich doch.
> 
> ...


----------



## akw (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo, wir haben gestern bei schönstem Wetter die erste Tour mit unseren beiden Neuen unternommen.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder:













Ich muss sagen das Bike lässt sich sehr gut fahren, sehr schnell und agil.
Nur meine Kondition lässt noch etwas zu wünschen übrig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Arno


----------



## Orakel (27. Februar 2011)

ich kenn mich jetzt in der Tierwelt net soo aus, aber es scheint mir Brunftzeit zusein, das Rotwild vermehrt sich


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo Arno,

irgendwie sieht das komisch aus, sind die Rahmen zu groß oder warum sind die Sattelstützen so tief? Für ein R2 ungewöhnlich...

Gruß Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (27. Februar 2011)

Die R.R1/R1 FS oder R.GT1/GT2 Rahmen haben doch durch die Position des Dämpfers in allen Größen nahzu die selbe Sitzrohrlänge. Die variierte im Modelljahr 2009 beim R.R2 FS von XS bis L um nur 10 mm. Auch beim Standover gab es zwischen XS und L nur 25 mm Differenz. Einzig die Oberrohrlänge variiert bei den Modellen mit dem Dämpfer hinter dem Sitzrohr wie bei allen anderen MTB-Rahmen.


----------



## dliwtor (27. Februar 2011)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 2799 für das Pro Modell !
> 
> ...



Hi Thomas,

fein fein. Tolles Rad.  

@jmr-biking: Die Teile sind auf jeden Fall noch aus 2010. Den B280 gibt es ja in 2011 nicht mehr und die Banderole um den Vorbau(S140) und die Stütze gab es auch nur in 2010. 
Die neuen Anbauteile sind doch etwas hochwertiger geworden! Schau mal auf der Rotwild Homepage in den specs nach.


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Februar 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Die R.R1/R1 FS oder R.GT1/GT2 Rahmen haben doch durch die Position des Dämpfers in allen Größen nahzu die selbe Sitzrohrlänge. Die variierte im Modelljahr 2009 beim R.R2 FS von XS bis L um nur 10 mm. Auch beim Standover gab es zwischen XS und L nur 25 mm Differenz. Einzig die Oberrohrlänge variiert bei den Modellen mit dem Dämpfer hinter dem Sitzrohr wie bei allen anderen MTB-Rahmen.



Ah, wieder was gelernt, danke..


----------



## Orakel (27. Februar 2011)

akw schrieb:


> Hallo, wir haben gestern bei schönstem Wetter die erste Tour mit unseren beiden Neuen unternommen.
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder:
> 
> 
> ...


sehr schöne Bikes, aber das pink an der Kurbel und Schaltwerk beisst  in den Augen


----------



## dliwtor (27. Februar 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ah, wieder was gelernt, danke..



So soll das ja auch sein!


----------



## at021971 (27. Februar 2011)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Dann gleich mal testen


 
Ich muß sagen, dass Rotwild da 2011 den richtigen Schritt gemacht hat und das helle metallic-grau durch anthrazit ersetzt hat. Dazu noch die weißen Decales anstatt der goldenen, lassen das Bike jetzt richtig gut aussehen. Mit den 2010 R.C1 Modellen bin ich außer den WMS Varianten nicht so richtig warm geworden. Aber 2011 sind das richtig schöne Bike geworden. Was so minimale Farbänderungen doch gleich für einen Unterschied machen. Schönes Bike mit dem Du viel Spaß haben wirst.


----------



## at021971 (27. Februar 2011)

akw schrieb:


> Hallo, wir haben gestern bei schönstem Wetter die erste Tour mit unseren beiden Neuen unternommen.
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder:
> 
> 
> ...


 

Bis auf die Kurbel ein sehr schönes und stimmiges R.R2 FS. Ich wäre da bei der XTR gebleiben.

Anfangs hätte ich optisch ja zur Variante mit dem weißen Lenkkopf tendiert. Aber mittlerweile gefällt mir diese Fiat Rotwild Version am besten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Februar 2011)

Ist das ein Mammutbaum im Hintergrund?
Wow!


----------



## the donkey (27. Februar 2011)

Dürtfe sich um eine "etwas" größere Eiche handeln

Schöne Bikes! Muß die Stütze soweit eingeschoben sein oder wart ihr kurz vor der Abfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akw (27. Februar 2011)

akw schrieb:


> Hallo, wir haben gestern bei schönstem Wetter die erste Tour mit unseren beiden Neuen unternommen.
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder:
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo, schön dass es gefällt.

Die Kurbel und das Schaltwerk sind nicht Pink sonder dunkelrot, (Sram redwin red) das kommt auf dem Bild nur etwas komisch rüber und die Sattelstützen schauen beim R2 FS nicht weiter aus dem Rahmen, da der Dämpfer so weit oben sitzt.
Sind beides S Rahmen.


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Februar 2011)

Man merkt, dass das Wetter wieder so langsam besser wird. Alle holen ihre Bikes aus dem Keller. 

Ich komme gerade von Rom zurück. Wetter war nicht so dolle da.


----------



## Sabo.g (27. Februar 2011)

Kleine Trainingseinheit (Grundlage) am Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal. Wetter war super. Leider sind die Fotos vom Handy nur mäßig geworden.






MFG Sabo


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Februar 2011)

Da hab ich mal ein Platten gehabt....

Schön die ganzen Bikes wieder in freier Wildbahn zu sehen und alles ohne Schnee aber mit viel Sonne. Bei mir juckt es so in den Füssen!!

Gruß Marcus


----------



## at021971 (27. Februar 2011)

Aber ist schon verblüffend, wenn man die beiden letzten Bilder vergleicht. Erst das von jmr-Biking mit dem Nokia N73 und dann das von Sabo.g mit dem Nokia E66. Eigentlich würde man ja vom E66 die besseren oder zumindest gleichwertigen Bilder erwarten, weil es das aufwendige und teurere Handy ist. Trotz gleicher maximaler Auflösung der Kamera ist dem wohl nicht so. Mein E71 hat die selben Daten wie die beiden Handys, produziert aber auch nur mäßige Bilder. Nur bei optimaler Beleuchtung sind die Bilder zu gebrauchen. Sonst sehen sie auch so verwaschen aus wie das Letztere.


----------



## Gehhilfe (27. Februar 2011)

akw schrieb:


> Hallo, wir haben gestern bei schönstem Wetter die erste Tour mit unseren beiden Neuen unternommen.
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/843388
> ...


 
Der Baum hat auch schon einiges gesehen, als der noch jung war waren Räder noch viereckig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (28. Februar 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Aber ist schon verblüffend, wenn man die beiden letzten Bilder vergleicht. Erst das von jmr-Biking mit dem Nokia N73 und dann das von Sabo.g mit dem Nokia E66. Eigentlich würde man ja vom E66 die besseren oder zumindest gleichwertigen Bilder erwarten, weil es das aufwendige und teurere Handy ist. Trotz gleicher maximaler Auflösung der Kamera ist dem wohl nicht so. Mein E71 hat die selben Daten wie die beiden Handys, produziert aber auch nur mäßige Bilder. Nur bei optimaler Beleuchtung sind die Bilder zu gebrauchen. Sonst sehen sie auch so verwaschen aus wie das Letztere.



Mein Bild ist zwar mit Photoshop etwas aufgebessert, aber nur mit der Automatik-Funktion. Ich wundere mich auch immer wieder über die Qualität meiner Handy Kamera. Funktioniert aber nur bei halbwegs guten Lichtverhältnissen. Der Autofokus scheint ganz gut zu sein, das sieht man sogar merklich auf dem kleinen Display des Handys.


----------



## akw (1. März 2011)

Gehhilfe schrieb:


> Der Baum hat auch schon einiges gesehen, als der noch jung war waren Räder noch viereckig



Die soll glaub ich so um die 300 Jahre alt sein, leider hat sie ein Sturm umgerissen. Schade drum.
Aber sie soll zumindest als "Naturdenkmal" liegen bleiben.
Finde ich gut. Wäre schade wenn sie als Brennholz enden würde.
Man hat sogar den Weg auf dem sie liegt darum herum gebaut.


----------



## Kiefer (1. März 2011)

Hallo Rotwild Ritter

Könnt ihr mir was zu ADP Engineering GmbH sagen ?
Mich würde interessieren wie groß die Firma ist.
(Umsatz, wieviel verkaufte Räder usw.)

Ist die Firma in Privatbesitz, oder sind  irgenwelche Finanzinvestoren beiteiligt ?

Im Internet ist leider nicht viel zu finden.

Keine Sorge, ich will ADP nicht kaufen und dicht machen.


Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## hhninja81 (1. März 2011)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild Ritter
> 
> Könnt ihr mir was zu ADP Engineering GmbH sagen ?
> Mich würde interessieren wie groß die Firma ist.
> ...



Hallo Thomas
einige hatten ja das Vergnügen einen Hausbesuch bei ADP zu machen. Ich fand es super nett und sehr interessant. MTB News war auch schon dort und es hier zusammen gefasst:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=371588

Dieser Bericht ist sehr gut gemacht und spiegelt meinen Eindruck wieder...

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Sabo.g (1. März 2011)

Musste heute mein R.R2 einige KM durch die Gegend schieben. Hatte beim Training auf ganz plöde Art und Weise einen etwas größeren Stock ins Hinterrad bekommen. Dies hatte zur Folge das es den Zug aus dem Schaltwerk gerissen und die Kette zerrissen hat. Nun heißt es erstmal wieder heile machen. 

MFG Sabo


----------



## at021971 (1. März 2011)

ADP ist meines Wissen in Privatbesitzt. Gegründet 1994 von Peter Schlitt und Peter Böhm (genannt Pedro). Peter Schlitt ist heute der Geschäftsführer und Peter Böhm der Konstrukteur der Bikes.

ADP ist im Prinzip ein Ingenieurbüro, das 1996 die Marke Rotwild geschaffen hat. Neben Rotwild konstruieren sie auch Bikes für andere Bike Hersteller und auch Automobilbauer. Zum Beispiel stammen heute alle Mercedes Bikes von ADP.

Angefangen hat aber alles mit Carbon Brakeboostern, die sie auf dem Bike Fesitval in Riva vorgestellt haben. Mehr dazu findest Du hier und in der Anlage. *Vom Brakebooster zum Highend-Bike: zu Besuch bei Rotwild* 

ADP hat heute ca. 20 Mitarbeiter. Die Anzahl der jährlich verkauften Bikes lagen bisher zwischen 2.000 und 3.000. Ziel ist aber wohl dieses mittelfristig leicht zu steigern. Massenware wird es aber dann auch nicht werden.

Die Bikes werden in Dietzenbach entwickelt (wir Rotwild Ritter haben Peter dabei, bei unserem Besuch letztes Jahr im März, ein wenig über die Schulter schauen dürfen). Gefertigt und lackiert werden die Rahmen heute in Taiwan bei Topeak (so meine Infos noch richtig sind).


----------



## Kiefer (1. März 2011)

Hallo Thomas, hallo Markus

Danke, für die Infos 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Düst__ (4. März 2011)

Hallo!

Ich bin allem anschein nach in naher zukunft auch ein rotwild reiter

Nach Jahre langen nur DH-biken.. Werd ich verstärkt auch wieder touren in angriff nehmen.
Was aber nicht heist das ich Berg ab lansamer werde 

Nun meine Frage:
Hab mich schon sehr ins 2011er R.E1 Pro verkuckt.

Hat hier irgend wer schon etwas über die Bergauf-Bergab Fähigkeiten zu berichten? Stabilität,Sprung und drop Tauglichkeit usw.

Beim Probefahren hab ich fest gestellt, das es super vorwärts geht aber das Vorderrad nur sehr unfreiwillig zum manuell oder wheelie hoch wollte.

Kann aber auch sein das ich es nicht gewohnt bin ein Enduro zu fahren uns sich diese Geo einfach anders fahren lässt.

Ich suche auf jeden Fall ein Bike für alles. Touren bis 60km auch bergauf tauglich (keine Alpenüberquerung) Aber genug reserven um ab und an in bikepark oder die lieblingstrails zu rocken...

Ist dieses R.E1 viell. genau das, was ich suche???? Oder evtl doch lieber ein Trek Scratch Air 9...? Hmmm


----------



## jmr-biking (5. März 2011)

Vielleicht wäre ja das was für dich Düst, wenn die Größe passt.

Hier mal war in eigener Sache: Verkaufe im Auftrag ein Rotwild R.E1: 

Alle Infos hier im Bikemarkt: Klick hier


----------



## SchrottRox (5. März 2011)

Düst schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin allem anschein nach in naher zukunft auch ein rotwild reiter
> 
> ...



Hallo Düst,

ich hab ein E1 aus 2010 und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil. Habe es allerdings ziemlich auf "leicht" getrimmt (so etwa 12,5 kg) und es geht saumäßig gut! Vor allem Abwärts macht es rießig freude, aber auch die Uphills gehen super. Wheelies oder Manuals gehen tatsächlich sehr schwer, könnte bei mir aber auch an der Rahmengröße liegen. Für den Bikepark wäre es auch geeignet, mir isses allerdings dafür zu schade. Trotzdem hatte ich es schon mal mit dabei - klar, war natürlich auch interessiert wie es so geht:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwZ3amZrtDc"]YouTube        - Bikepark Osternohe 27-06-2010[/nomedia]

Nun ja, und für das was ich mich so traue...also keine großen Sprünge...taugt es gut und ist eher stark unterfordert 

Trotzdem ist und bleibt es mein Tourenrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (5. März 2011)

ich glaube Düst redet vom neuen E1


----------



## jmr-biking (5. März 2011)

Ja, das schon, aber die gibt`s leider noch nicht. Oder es hat noch keiner eins gekauft, der auch hier im Forum tätig ist.


----------



## Düst__ (5. März 2011)

jap, rede von 2011 Modell.

Das bike gibt es schon, bin selber eins in größe M , probegefahren.
Und hab auch schon beim durchlesen diesen Forums einen entdeckt, welcher so ein schönes radl hat. Aber so richtig Erfahrungsberichte gibt es eigentlich nicht. Deswegen meine Frage(n). Laut herstellerinfo sind ja auch drops u.ä möglich. Was nicht der Haupteinsatzzweck sein soll für mich. Aber ab und an will ich es schon mal krachen lassen..aber halt nicht mehr nur bikepark-partys schmeißen. 
Mein Ziel:
 auf der suche nach dem perfekten trail das perfekte bike dabei zu haben, und wenn ich dabei an einem tollen drop vorbei roll, den dann auch ohne probleme machen kann um direkt danach weiter zu fahren...auf der suche nach dem perfekten trail....
Versteht ihr was ich meine?


----------



## heizer1980 (5. März 2011)

Hallo Ihr Rotwildritter,

ich bin erst seit kurzem Mitglied im Forum, habe mir aber so ziehmlich alle Rotwild Beiträge durchgelesen und war mir einfach nicht sicher ob ich euch lieben  oder doch eher hassen sollte (der übliche Neid halt eben). 
Aber was soll ich sagen, der war einfach so groß, dass ich mir heute prommt mal einen C1 FS Rahmen bestellt habe. Also  eure kleine elitäre Rotwildgemeinde wird hoffentlich bald zuwachs bekommen und hofft auf eine freundliche Aufnahme in eurer Mitte.
Meinen Glückwunsch an alle die so ein Bike ihr eigen nennen dürfen und einen schönen Gruß aus Aachen.


----------



## the donkey (5. März 2011)

@SchrottRox
Darf ich fragen welche Teile Du in Deinem E1verbaut hast?
Hab auch eins in L aus 09 und möchte dies auch etwas leichter haben.
Hast Du es schonmal gewogen oder sind die 12,5 geschätzt?

Danke schonmal


----------



## hotchili001 (5. März 2011)

*Endlich wieder biken bei angenehmen Temperaturen!!*
*Die neue Saison kann kommen!!!*
*



*


----------



## SchrottRox (5. März 2011)

the donkey schrieb:


> @SchrottRox
> Darf ich fragen welche Teile Du in Deinem E1verbaut hast?
> Hab auch eins in L aus 09 und möchte dies auch etwas leichter haben.
> Hast Du es schonmal gewogen oder sind die 12,5 geschätzt?
> ...



Au Backe! Schande über mich...wie komme ich denn blos auf 12,5 Kilo  - das wäre natürlich traumhaft, aber vermutlich kaum zu schaffen 

Trotzdem mal meine Teileliste, wobei ich mittlerweile die Fox 36 gegen eine 32er getauscht habe und Windcutter-Bremsscheiben montiert habe. Zudem kamen Nokonzüge ran - somit insgesamt 450 Gramm leichter:


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. März 2011)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Endlich wieder biken bei angenehmen Temperaturen!!*
> *Die neue Saison kann kommen!!!*
> *
> 
> ...


Salve!
Schickes bike!

YEAH, der Frühling soll kommen

Das rotwild will rennen



OK, manchmal rastet es auch:






LG, G-K-R


----------



## the donkey (5. März 2011)

@SchrottRox
Danke hab mich schon gewundert.
Meins hat gestern die 13kg unterschritten
Sieht dann so aus mit 12,9kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (5. März 2011)

Eben bei facebook entdeckt. Kerstin Brachtendorf`s Bahnrad. Sie wird damit mehrere Rennen bestreiten so wie Rotwild diese Woche bekannt gegeben hat.


----------



## SchrottRox (5. März 2011)

the donkey schrieb:


> @SchrottRox
> Danke hab mich schon gewundert.
> Meins hat gestern die 13kg unterschritten
> Sieht dann so aus mit 12,9kg



Wow, das ist ein Wort! Unter 13...nicht schlecht 

Vermute mal, Du hast recht leichte Reifen und Felgen?


----------



## the donkey (5. März 2011)

Ja die Reifen sind Conti X King 2.4
Der LRS ist ein DT Swiss EXC 1550

Werde vermutlich dieses Frühjahr noch den neuen BOS Air Dämpfer montieren(solbald Lieferbar). Passenden zur Gabel


----------



## brummbear69 (5. März 2011)

Hallo,

nun mein Nachtrag !
Glücklich bin ich nach 200KM noch nicht ganz, hätte das "Gearhub" für meine Zwecke nehmen sollen aber sonst geil!
Grüsse


----------



## hhninja81 (5. März 2011)

@brummbear69

wo hast du denn die Kurbel her?


----------



## brummbear69 (5. März 2011)

@ hhninja81

Du Die war drin beim Kauf, laut meiner Info wo ich im Web gelesen habe irgend eine "Limi Auflage"!

Grüsse 
brummbear69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (5. März 2011)

Kurbel wird derzeit auch im Bikemarkt verkauft


----------



## hhninja81 (5. März 2011)

brummbear69 schrieb:


> @ hhninja81
> 
> Du Die war drin beim Kauf, laut meiner Info wo ich im Web gelesen habe irgend eine "Limi Auflage"!
> 
> ...



Eigentlich wurde die für nur Cube produziert.... Gefällt!

@the donkey 
danke, bin aber gerade auf XX umgestiegen


----------



## Orakel (6. März 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Eben bei facebook entdeckt. Kerstin Brachtendorf`s Bahnrad. Sie wird damit mehrere Rennen bestreiten so wie Rotwild diese Woche bekannt gegeben hat.


Wahnsinn.
Bliebe für mich nur die frage, hat Rotwild den Rahmen allein Entwickelt oder zusammen mit der Firma, äbbes mit F im Namen, die da aus dem Osten der Republik kommt.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (6. März 2011)

Vario Sattelstütze

hallo, hat einer von Euch schon Erfahrung mit der VARIO Sattelstütze bei nem Alpencross gesammelt?

Ich habe für dieses Jahr meinen Cross geplsnt, und habe eine KS950i, nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich die lassen soll, oder doch lieber auf die "alte" O-Sattelstütze zurückgreifen soll;

@Düst
habe mit meinen E1 (2009) einen Alpencross gemacht; Funktioniert gut.

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## schlurz (6. März 2011)

Mal ein frisches Bild von meinem Hirschli.


----------



## at021971 (6. März 2011)

Intressant, wieder eines von 2010 in weiß/dunkelgrau. Eine recht seltene und noch dazu schöne Kombination. Das Zweite nach Grossers R.C1 FS.

Als das R.C1 auf der Eurobike 2009 vorgestellt wurde und später auf den Markt kam, gab es dieses nur in weiß/hellgrau und hellgrau/anthrazit. Und auch die Abstützung des Sattelrohrs ist noch nicht wie später hydorgeformt.

Das hast Du ein recht seltenes Exemplar bekommen.


----------



## Kiefer (6. März 2011)

schlurz schrieb:


> Mal ein frisches Bild von meinem Hirschli.




Schönes Bike !

Du fährst auch den SQlap 611 

Was kannst du, über die neuen Conti MK 2 berichten ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## schlurz (6. März 2011)

at021971 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hast Du ein recht seltenes Exemplar bekommen.



Ich war im Winter 2009 ebenfalls erstaunt das ich mir dieses "Testrad" kaufen durfte/konnte. Mein Händler hatte extra bei Rotwild nachgefragt. Und so hatte ich 600 gespart und ebenfalls die 2+1 Jahre Garantie bekommen.



			
				Kiefer schrieb:
			
		

> Du fährst auch den SQlap 611



Jepp, wobei ich auch nach fast einem Jahr noch nicht so ganz 100%ig überzeugt bin. Eventuell kommt doch noch ein anderer drauf.



			
				Kiefer schrieb:
			
		

> Was kannst du, über die neuen Conti MK 2 berichten ?



Läuft auf Asphalt - subjektiv - genauso gut wie der RocketRon. Hat im Matsch bzw. auf Schotter aber wesentlich mehr Grip - vorallem in Kurven. Mehr kann ich dazu noch nicht sagen. Bin zur Zeit noch am "gemächlichen" Radeln. Ansonsten schaust du einfach in den "Continental MountainKing II" Thread rein.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=472709&page=10


----------



## Orakel (7. März 2011)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Vario Sattelstütze
> 
> hallo, hat einer von Euch schon Erfahrung mit der VARIO Sattelstütze bei nem Alpencross gesammelt?
> 
> ...


Hei, also ich nehme dieses Jahr auch einen AlpneX in angriff, ich werde wieder die Originale Rotwild Sastü hinmachen, ist mir einfach sicherer, wobei meine KS950i immer noch hervorragend funzt und das bei bisher 1800km bei Dreck, Schlamm und Schnee.
Hoffe das bleibt auch so.


----------



## TrailProf (7. März 2011)

Hallo Rotwildgemeinde,

dies ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum.
Ich bitte daher um Nachsicht, sollte mein Post noch Mängel aufweisen.

Anbei ein Bild meines "alten" Hirschen.
Hat am WE wieder die Sommerreifen bekommen, allerdings erstmal 2.2er Asphaltschneider um ein paar Grundlagen zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (7. März 2011)

das 3erle hatte ich auch 2J.lang, Funktioniert klasse.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (7. März 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> Hei, also ich nehme dieses Jahr auch einen AlpneX in angriff, ich werde wieder die Originale Rotwild Sastü hinmachen, ist mir einfach sicherer, wobei meine KS950i immer noch hervorragend funzt und das bei bisher 1800km bei Dreck, Schlamm und Schnee.
> Hoffe das bleibt auch so.




ja das ist auch mein Gedanke; 

Habe die 950er seit einen Jahr,  ohne Wartung, ab und an etwas Öl und das Ding funktioniert bisher problemlos;

Nur auf nen Alpencross? nen Versuch wäre es wert.


----------



## at021971 (8. März 2011)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwildgemeinde,
> 
> dies ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum.
> Ich bitte daher um Nachsicht, sollte mein Post noch Mängel aufweisen.
> ...


 
Schön hier ein weiteres Bike aus der GT Serien zu sehen. Das RFC 0.3 ist ja faktisch baugleich mit dem 2008er R.GT1. Langsam entwickeln wir RFC/R.GT Fahrer uns aus der Minderheitenecke heraus.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Kiefer (8. März 2011)

Hallo

Ich habs getan 

Nach einer weiteren Probefahrt und einem sehr guten Angebot, habe ich heute mein R.C1 FS Pro bestellt.

Mal sehen, wann ich die erste Runde damit drehen kann

Ein paar Bilder folgen natürlich.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## SchrottRox (8. März 2011)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habs getan
> 
> ...



...genau wir wollen Bilder sehen 

Ich warte schon seit über drei Monaten auf so verflixte Adapterhülsen, damit ich die Felgen von 20 mm Steckachse auf 15 mm umrüsten kann  So lange wurde das E1 schon nicht mehr bewegt 
Na ja, nächste Woche kommen sie endlich...


----------



## the donkey (8. März 2011)

Hast Du einen DT LRS?


----------



## SchrottRox (8. März 2011)

...nee, sind ein paar Bontrager Rhythm Pro TLR. Die Naben sind zwar ähnlich, jedoch sehen die Adapter ein bisschen anders aus.


----------



## Orakel (11. März 2011)

aus 1 mach 2 
um die zwei fragen gleich zubeantworten die ihr eh stellen würdet 
RahmenNr.72
Gewicht in M mit Steuerlagerschalen+Dämpfer 2922gr.







 weitere Bilder folgen in der IG, hatte schon einen Grund warum ich den Thread angelegt habe.
Die Verarbeitung von den Alurahmen ist ja schon erstklassig, aber der X2 Rahmen Topt es nochmals.


----------



## Kiefer (11. März 2011)

Hallo Orakel

Sehr geil !

_HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH 
_ 
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (11. März 2011)

Wow...sehr schick


----------



## Mainbiker363 (11. März 2011)

Hallo Orakel,

geiles Teil, man das hätte ich auch gerne.

Viel Spass damit


----------



## hhninja81 (11. März 2011)

Toller Rahmen, ist der eigentlich auch 1.5 Tapered?


----------



## the donkey (11. März 2011)

Hallo,

sieht klasse aus.
Ist das eine 36er Gabel?
Kanns nicht genau erkennen!Danke


----------



## SchrottRox (11. März 2011)

the donkey schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sieht klasse aus.
> Ist das eine 36er Gabel?
> Kanns nicht genau erkennen!Danke



...na die dünnen Röhrchens können eigentlich nur 32mm sein, aber bestimmt 150mm Federweg - korregiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## the donkey (11. März 2011)

Meint ihr der Rahmen würde auch eine 160mm Gabel vertragen?

@SchrottRox 
Das mit den Adaptern fürs VR war nix sonst hätt ich mich gemeldet weil ich noch welche von DT habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (11. März 2011)

the donkey schrieb:


> Meint ihr der Rahmen würde auch eine 160mm Gabel vertragen?
> 
> @SchrottRox
> Das mit den Adaptern fürs VR war nix sonst hätt ich mich gemeldet weil ich noch welche von DT habe



...ich würde schon denken, dass das gut dazu passt.

Ach, vielleicht hätten die Adaper sogar gepasst - ich habe diese Info auch nur aus den I-Net. Hätte man mal vergleichen müssen...
Aber egal - nun sind se schon bestellt und Mittwoch krieg ich se endlich. Dann kann endlich wieder Rotgewildert werden 

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## at021971 (11. März 2011)

Bleibt dabei, das ist der schönste Rotwild Rahmen bisher. Würde noch gut zur Komplettierung meines Fuhrparks passen. Mal sehen was das Jahr so bringt.

@Orakel: Dir aber erst einmal meine herzlichsten Glückwunsche zu dem klasse Bike und viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Orakel (12. März 2011)

Danke, danke für die Glückwünsche, ist ja beinah wie wenn man Papa geworden ist, irgendwie ist es auch so 
Ist eine 32Talas Tapered, jetzt heisst es über das Woende das X1 noch fahren, dann wird umgeschraubt 
Noch nen Bild


----------



## TOM4 (12. März 2011)

ich hoffe das auf dem boden sind nicht schon blutige tränen, vor lauter weinen das du dein x2 noch nicht fahren kannst!!

viel spass mit dem neuen wild!

gruß tom


----------



## RCC03-Biker (13. März 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> aus 1 mach 2
> um die zwei fragen gleich zubeantworten die ihr eh stellen würdet
> RahmenNr.72
> Gewicht in M mit Steuerlagerschalen+Dämpfer 2922gr.
> ...




Der X2 Rahmen ist wirklich sehr schön 
Bin mal auf das fertig aufgebaute Bike gespannt


----------



## Schmittler (13. März 2011)

Normal gehört sowas ja nicht hierher, aber evtl. sucht ein Rotwild Fahrer sowas noch: Falls jemand noch einen guten originalen Rotwild gelabelten Acros Ai-22 Steuersatz sucht, einfach mal in den Leichtbauverkäufen nachsehen.


----------



## Düst__ (15. März 2011)

Rotwild Leihbikes im Bikepark Winterberg ... was sagt man dazu


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2011)

auch das neue E1?


----------



## Düst__ (16. März 2011)

Ja, ist zu lesen auf der Winterberg Homepage ....


----------



## dpunkt (16. März 2011)

... und irgendwann ist`s mal vorbei mit der Freude!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2011)

was ist das für ein Loch?


----------



## Düst__ (16. März 2011)

oh nein!!!!
Das is ja traurig!
Wie ist das passiert und was´n das für ein Rahmen,Baujahr usw..?

Gibts da Garantie Hoffnungen o.ä?


----------



## dpunkt (16. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> was ist das für ein Loch?



keine Ahnung! Besser gefragt, was ist das für ein Riss? Das Loch war da, als ich den Riss entdekt habe. Ich vermute dies hat sich durch die ständige Bewegung des Risses reingefressen. Vielleicht ein bisschen weit hergeholt, aber für mich die einzige Erklärung. Muß dazusagen, daß ich so etwa ein Jahr damit herumgefahren bin, ehe ich es gecheckt habe. Bin auch nicht so der Putzer. Hatte ständig knarzende Geräusche, wußte aber nicht woher. Habe dann so ziemlich ALLE Lager, Schrauben, usw. gewartet, gereinigt und getauscht. Bis ich eines abends mal nichtsahnend (ist ja schließlich ein Rotwild, hahaha) in den Keller ging um mir mein Radl für den nächsten Ritt herzurichten ..., und siehe da!
Rotwild wollte da leider nicht mehr viel wissen. War letzten Herbst neun Jahre alt. Muß dazu sagen, daß das Ding immer gut im Einsatz war. Doch was mich doch sehr ärgerte war die Arroganz, die ADP in den ganzen Jahren an den Tag legte. Aber so sind sie halt. Dafür gab`s dann auch kein Rotwild mehr!


----------



## dpunkt (16. März 2011)

Düst schrieb:


> oh nein!!!!
> Das is ja traurig!
> Wie ist das passiert und was´n das für ein Rahmen,Baujahr usw..?
> 
> Gibts da Garantie Hoffnungen o.ä?



passiert: bin damit gefahren
Rahmen: RFR 03; Bj. 01
Garantie: ??? zwei Jahre:kotz:???
2.        Auf  Rahmen, die bei einem autorisierten ROTWILD Händler fahrfertig montiert  oder als separater Rahmen gekauft wurden, gewähren wir *2 Jahre *gleichwertigenErsatz im Falle eines Rahmenbruchs.

Hoffnung: gestorben


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2011)

mit Onlineregistrierung 3 Jahre, nützt dir aber auch nix.


----------



## dpunkt (16. März 2011)

das besten war ja: ich sollte das Ding zu dem Händler bringen, bei dem ich das Rad gekauft hatte. Dieser führte aber gar kein Rotwild mehr. Auf Grund dessen sagte ADP mir, ich solle doch irgendein Händler nehmen, nur so könnte ich den Rahmen (also nur den Rahmen) einschicken. Der nächste Handler ist inzwischen aber etwa 100km weg von mir.
Dann hätte ich lt. ADP evtl. 200 Abzug eines neuen Rahmens bekommen.
Also Rad komplett zerlegen, 100km zu einem Handler - der damit gar nichts zu tun hat - fahren, dann vielleicht ein paar Kröten bekommen, für etwas was ich eigentlich gar nicht haben will. Und der Rahmen wäre natürlich futsch gewesen.
Was soll das denn???

dazu aus der Homepage:  [...] Mit superleichten Rahmendesigns und deutlich verbesserten Leichtbaufaktoren  ohne jegliche Einbußen an Lebensdauer.

Ungeachtet dessen war mein RFR 03 immer (ca. 20.000km!!!) eine treue Spaßmaschine.
Nun, inzwischen ist der Rahmen von einem Schweißer der täglich Fensterrahmen schweißt (witzig, was!) zusammengebruzelt. Für den Winter ausreichend!


----------



## grosser (17. März 2011)

dpunkt schrieb:


> passiert: bin damit gefahren
> Rahmen: RFR 03; Bj. 01
> Garantie: ??? zwei Jahre:kotz:???
> 2.        Auf  Rahmen, die bei einem autorisierten ROTWILD Händler fahrfertig montiert  oder als separater Rahmen gekauft wurden, gewähren wir *2 Jahre *gleichwertigenErsatz im Falle eines Rahmenbruchs.
> ...



Frage was für eine Garantieleistung bekommt man bei seinem Autohändler für ein 9 Jahre altes Auto? 
Absolut keine!
Irgendwann ist ist die Garantie beendet und das sollte man akzeptieren.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (17. März 2011)

Sehe ich genauso wie Grosser....   unsere Waschmaschine, mit zwei Kindern natürlich ständig in Gebrauch, macht nach knapp 5 Jahren Zicken. Wenn man nach der Garantie frägt lächeln die Verkäufer mal kurz und lassen dich einfach stehen.

Natürlich ist es sehr ärgerlich, es würde mich auch ärgern, besonders weil ich mein Rad pflege und drauf aufpasse, aber nach gut 10 Jahren hartem Einsatz ist das leider drin. Ein Angebot hat dir ADP gemacht, dass du nach 10 Jahren keinen Vollersatz bekommst war ja klar...   du zahlst ja auch keine Vollkaskoversicherung und selbst die würde dir nur einen gewissen Zeitwert ersetzen.

Viele Grüße und trotzdem noch viel Spaß beim Radeln
Bolzer1711


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2011)

Zum einen gibt Hersteller, die deutlich mehr als 2 Jahre Garantie haben.
Außerdem könnte man den Versand doch etwas leichter gestalten.
Warum 100km fahren um einen Rahmen abzugeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dliwtor (17. März 2011)

So - habe heute endlich mein R2 FS bekommen. 

Sieht doch mal obergenial aus, oder? 

Und wegen der langen Warterei gab es noch ein einige % te extra. 
Soweit mir bekannt hat der Händler noch eins auf Lager - wer also nicht rechtzeitig bestellt hat. 

Kann es nun kaum erwarten den Hirsch in den Wald zu scheuchen.


----------



## Orakel (17. März 2011)

nach 10J. hast du bei keinem Hersteller der "Welt" anspruch auf Garantie, auf Rotwild jetzt "einzustreschen" halte ich ein bisschen daneben.
Zur Onlineregistrierung, die gibt es ,soweit ich es weiss, seit 2005 oder 2006, dann hat man/frau 3J.Garantie.


----------



## Kiefer (17. März 2011)

dliwtor schrieb:


> So - habe heute endlich mein R2 FS bekommen.
> 
> Sieht doch mal obergenial aus, oder?
> 
> ...


 

Hallo

Sehr gut !
Viel Spaß damit 

Morgen hole ich mein 1.Rotwild 
(R.C1 FS Pro)

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## dliwtor (17. März 2011)

Hallo Thomas,

na dann hast du am Wochenende ja auch was vor. Wünsche dir auch viel Spaß damit.


----------



## at021971 (17. März 2011)

dpunkt schrieb:


> keine Ahnung! Besser gefragt, was ist das für ein Riss? Das Loch war da, als ich den Riss entdekt habe. Ich vermute dies hat sich durch die ständige Bewegung des Risses reingefressen. Vielleicht ein bisschen weit hergeholt, aber für mich die einzige Erklärung. Muß dazusagen, daß ich so etwa ein Jahr damit herumgefahren bin, ehe ich es gecheckt habe. Bin auch nicht so der Putzer. Hatte ständig knarzende Geräusche, wußte aber nicht woher. Habe dann so ziemlich ALLE Lager, Schrauben, usw. gewartet, gereinigt und getauscht. Bis ich eines abends mal nichtsahnend (ist ja schließlich ein Rotwild, hahaha) in den Keller ging um mir mein Radl für den nächsten Ritt herzurichten ..., und siehe da!
> Rotwild wollte da leider nicht mehr viel wissen. War letzten Herbst neun Jahre alt. Muß dazu sagen, daß das Ding immer gut im Einsatz war. Doch was mich doch sehr ärgerte war die Arroganz, die ADP in den ganzen Jahren an den Tag legte. Aber so sind sie halt. Dafür gab`s dann auch kein Rotwild mehr!


 
Der Riss ist ja erklärbar, da hier die Federungskräfte des Dämpfers in das Unterrohr eingeleitet werden. Vermutlich verläuft der Riss genau da, wo im Inneren des Unterrohrs die Verstärkung der Dämpferaufnahme endet.

Was aber irritiert, ist das Loch. Dieses ist doch für das Bruchverhalten von Aluminium sehr ungewöhnlich. Typischerweise führt so eine Belastung bei Alu doch nur zu einer ganz normalen Rissbildung. Das Loch scheint mir doch auf einen Materialfehler oder einen Fehler beim Schweißen hinzudeuten.

Ungeachtet dieses Sachverhaltes und so traurig wie es sich anhört, aber der Rahmen hat mit seinen fast 10 Jahren und 20.000 km auch mehr oder weniger sein Leben hinter sich. Bei Belastungtest von MTB Rahmen der Bike Magazine haben nicht wenige ihren Dienst schon bei +/- 12.000 km quittiert. Wenn ADP da noch in irgendeiner Form ein Angebot macht, muß man das schon als sehr kulant bezeichnen. Nach fünf Jahren wie bei ADP ist bei den meisten Herstellern Schluß mit der Garantie/Kulanz.

Bezüglich des ADP Wunsches, dass Du über einen Händler gehst, hättest Du mit denen noch mal reden sollen. Es ist klar, dass sie primär auf den Weg über den Händler verweisen, weils sie auch wegen des Services diese Netz betreiben. Aber wenn es drauf ankam, haben sie auch immer angeboten, dass man das Bike oder den Rahmen direkt nach Dietzenbach senden kann.


----------



## Kiefer (17. März 2011)

dliwtor schrieb:


> So - habe heute endlich mein R2 FS bekommen.
> 
> Sieht doch mal obergenial aus, oder?
> 
> ...




Hast du das Bild in Cochem gemacht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (17. März 2011)

zu dem Defekt, das Loch sieht mir aus wie wenn es gebohrt wäre, keine Ausfransung im Durchmesser, sondern Akurat rund,Komisch.


----------



## SchrottRox (17. März 2011)

dpunkt schrieb:


> ... und irgendwann ist`s mal vorbei mit der Freude!



Hoi dpunkt,

ich hätte noch einen RFR03 aus dem Jahre 2003 abzugeben. Inclusive Fox Vanilla und neuem Steuerlager 

Bilder kann ich auf Wunsch reinstellen.

Preis wäre Verhandlungssache


----------



## dliwtor (17. März 2011)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hast du das Bild in Cochem gemacht ?


 
Hallo Thomas,

so sieht es aus. Habe das gute Stück heute dort abgeholt. 

Kann den Laden nur empfehlen! Hat eine gute und große Auswahl an Rotwild Bikes.


----------



## Kiefer (17. März 2011)

dliwtor schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> so sieht es aus. Habe das gute Stück heute dort abgeholt.
> 
> Kann den Laden nur empfehlen! Hat eine gute und große Auswahl an Rotwild Bikes.



Auf dem Parkplatz stehe ich morgen auch.

Netter Laden, gute Preise 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hhninja81 (17. März 2011)

Wow, das erste 2011er R2! Dann kann es ja nicht mehr lange dauern und das HT wird auch bald geliefert!
@dliwtor 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Bike und viiiiel Spaß damit.

Gruß


----------



## Orakel (17. März 2011)

dliwtor schrieb:


> So - habe heute endlich mein R2 FS bekommen.
> 
> Sieht doch mal obergenial aus, oder?
> 
> ...


Pssst, falls du es noch nicht gemerkt hast, vorne fehlt die Bremse


----------



## SchrottRox (17. März 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> Pssst, falls du es noch nicht gemerkt hast, vorne fehlt die Bremse



...da musst Du aber noch mal genau guggen...
Die ist schon dran


----------



## Orakel (17. März 2011)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...da musst Du aber noch mal genau guggen...
> Die ist schon dran


Schande über mein Haupt, mit dem zweiten sieht man besser 
Apropopo, das X2 ist fertig, Bilder gibts morgen, hoffe ich.


----------



## dpunkt (17. März 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> zu dem Defekt, das Loch sieht mir aus wie wenn es gebohrt wäre, keine Ausfransung im Durchmesser, sondern Akurat rund,Komisch.



Du bist der intelligenteste von allen, einfach der Beste. Du hättest Detektiv werden sollen.
... deine Signatur solltest du auch ändern: Die Wissenden schreiben nicht viel, die Schreibenden wissen nicht viel.


----------



## dpunkt (17. März 2011)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Hoi dpunkt,
> 
> ich hätte noch einen RFR03 aus dem Jahre 2003 abzugeben. Inclusive Fox Vanilla und neuem Steuerlager
> 
> ...



Danke für das nette Angebot, sehr freundlich. Bin aber schon bedient.
Wieso verkaufst du das gute Stück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dpunkt (17. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Zum einen gibt Hersteller, die deutlich mehr als 2 Jahre Garantie haben.
> Außerdem könnte man den Versand doch etwas leichter gestalten.
> Warum 100km fahren um einen Rahmen abzugeben?



wenigstens einer hat`s gecheckt worum es geht!
Danke RockyRider66


----------



## Orakel (17. März 2011)

dpunkt schrieb:


> Du bist der intelligenteste von allen, einfach der Beste. Du hättest Detektiv werden sollen.
> ... deine Signatur solltest du auch ändern: Die Wissenden schreiben nicht viel, die Schreibenden wissen nicht viel.


Ball flachhalten, ich hab nicht gesagt DASS DU das "Loch" gebohrt hast. Das Loch hätte davor im Rahmen sein können.


----------



## SchrottRox (17. März 2011)

dpunkt schrieb:


> Danke für das nette Angebot, sehr freundlich. Bin aber schon bedient.
> Wieso verkaufst du das gute Stück?



Ach, jetzt hatte ich gerade schon ne PN geschripselt 

Ich habe zu viele Fahrräder und Rähmen im Keller, sagt meine Frau


----------



## dpunkt (17. März 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> Ball flachhalten, ich hab nicht gesagt DASS DU das "Loch" gebohrt hast. Das Loch hätte davor im Rahmen sein können.



ok, sorry!
Dann bitte ich vielmals um Entschuldigung!!!
Hab ich wohl total falsch aufgefasst.
Aber wer bitte soll in einen Rahmen ein Loch bohren? Zumal ich das gute Stück damals neu erworben habe.
Egal, Schwamm drüber.


----------



## roadrunner49 (18. März 2011)

Hallo dliwtor,

ein schönes Exemplar. 
Was wiegt es, so wie es auf dem Foto ist?
Ist das ein Pro oder Race?

Gruß
roadrunner


So - habe heute endlich mein R2 FS bekommen. 

Sieht doch mal obergenial aus, oder? 

Und wegen der langen Warterei gab es noch ein einige % te extra. 
Soweit mir bekannt hat der Händler noch eins auf Lager - wer also nicht rechtzeitig bestellt hat. 

Kann es nun kaum erwarten den Hirsch in den Wald zu scheuchen.[/quote]


----------



## dliwtor (18. März 2011)

roadrunner49 schrieb:


> Hallo dliwtor,
> 
> ein schönes Exemplar.
> Was wiegt es, so wie es auf dem Foto ist?
> ...


 
Hallo roadrunner,

es ist das Race Modell. Ein Pro gibt es bei den R Modellen ja nicht. 
Es wiegt mit der Ausstattung ca. 11kg. Hab mir zwar weniger erhofft, aber es steckt noch eine Menge Potenzial in dem Bike. Stütze, Sattel, Lenker und LRS. Denke so um die 10-10,5kg sind leicht machbar. 
Bin mal gespannt wie der Esel abgeht. 

Laut meinem Händler sollen die HT´s in den nächsten 2 Wochen kommen.


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2011)

dliwtor schrieb:


> Laut meinem Händler sollen die HT´s in den nächsten 2 Wochen kommen.



Das würde mich richtig freuen....das Warten hat ein Ende

Danke für die Info!

Gruß Marcus


----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2011)

Bei mir war heute morgen putzen angesagt. Jetzt sehen sie wieder fast aus wie neu. 







@ dliwtor: sehr schönes R2! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. März 2011)

Putzen³?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (18. März 2011)

dliwtor schrieb:


> ...Es wiegt mit der Ausstattung ca. 11kg. Hab mir zwar weniger erhofft, aber es steckt noch eine Menge Potenzial in dem Bike. Stütze, Sattel, Lenker und LRS. Denke so um die 10-10,5kg sind leicht machbar...


 
Beziehen sich die 11 kg auf die im Bild gezeigte Konfiguration ohne Pedale? Was ist die Größe Deines Rahmens.


----------



## dliwtor (18. März 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Beziehen sich die 11 kg auf die im Bild gezeigte Konfiguration ohne Pedale? Was ist die Größe Deines Rahmens.


 
Jap - ohne Pedale, Gr. M in der Race Ausstattung.


----------



## Orakel (18. März 2011)

FERTIG






weitere Bilder mit Gewicht(tabelle) dann in der IG


----------



## the donkey (18. März 2011)

Sorry muß fragen!
Was heißt "IG"? Bin nämlich aufs Gewicht gespannt aber irgendwie steht mir einer auf der Leitung


----------



## at021971 (18. März 2011)

Interessengemeinschaft. Den Link findest Du oben über dem Forum. Dort gibt es dann eine eigene für Rotwild. Und dort dann wieder ein Threat zum Thema Gewichte.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Corax1975 (18. März 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> FERTIG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi Orakel!
Sehr schönes bike und schöner Aufbau! Viel Spaß damit!!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Putzen³?



Ne, putzen x 3


----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2011)

@ orakel: Schönes X2!  Nur der gelbe Aufkleber an der Gabel muss noch weg und die gelben Ventilkappen gegen schwarze oder durchsichtige tauschen. Und wenn die Rubber Queen runter sind, 2x Fat Albert drauf.

Dann wäre es pefekt.  Na, vielleicht noch ne Rock Shox Reverb dran...


----------



## SchrottRox (18. März 2011)

Mensch Orakel...

Das Gerät sieht mal richtig Klasse aus  
Sind das Hope M4-Bremsen? Die stehen dem Hirschen ja bestens!


----------



## Orakel (18. März 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @ orakel: Schönes X2!  Nur der gelbe Aufkleber an der Gabel muss noch weg und die gelben Ventilkappen gegen schwarze oder durchsichtige tauschen. Und wenn die Rubber Queen runter sind, 2x Fat Albert drauf.
> 
> Dann wäre es pefekt.  Na, vielleicht noch ne Rock Shox Reverb dran...


Es kommen wieder die RQ drauf, leider sind sie nicht rechtzeitig gekommen genauso wie die XTR Trail Pedale.
Ich finde die RQ einfach klasse, besser wie die FA (Modell09)


----------



## Orakel (18. März 2011)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Mensch Orakel...
> 
> Das Gerät sieht mal richtig Klasse aus
> Sind das Hope M4-Bremsen? Die stehen dem Hirschen ja bestens!


Ja sind die M4, werden aber gegen die neue MT6 von Magura getauscht, falls sie was taugt, die MT6.
Wir werden sehn.


----------



## the donkey (18. März 2011)

@Orakel
Könntest Du dir das Bike mit einer 160mm Federgabel vorstellen?
Hab zwei Rahmen zur Wahl und eine 160mm Gabel welche ich gern behalten wollte


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. März 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> Es kommen wieder die RQ drauf, leider sind sie nicht rechtzeitig gekommen genauso wie die XTR Trail Pedale.
> Ich finde die RQ einfach klasse, besser wie die FA (Modell09)



Recht hast du!

Der Albert ist höchstens im Neuzustand gleichwertig.
1. 1/2 abgefahren ist der weiche Gummi weg, man fährt gripfrei auf dem harten Trägergummi
2. Der RQ ist wesentlich haltbarer


----------



## Orakel (19. März 2011)

the donkey schrieb:


> @Orakel
> Könntest Du dir das Bike mit einer 160mm Federgabel vorstellen?
> Hab zwei Rahmen zur Wahl und eine 160mm Gabel welche ich gern behalten wollte


Ja, kann ich mir gut vorstellen.


----------



## Kiefer (19. März 2011)

Hallo Rotwild-Ritter

Dann möchte ich auch mal mein neues präsentieren.

Leider hatte ich heute nur Zeit für eine kleine Inspektionsrunde.

Bekomme das Grinsen gar nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht, morgen auf zur Jungfernfahrt.

Gruß und schönes WE
Thomas


----------



## Sabo.g (19. März 2011)

Sehr hübsch. Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß bei der Jungfernfahrt.

MFG Sabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (19. März 2011)

Hallo Thomas,
viel Spaß mit Deinem neues C1  sieht klasse aus 

Bis auf dieses hässliche Orange der Continental Reifenaufschrift was m.E. so gar nicht zum Rest des Bikes passt 

Kleiner Tip noch, aber das hattest Du bestimmt eh vor zu testen, nimm mal ein Spacer raus und setze ihn oben auf den Vorbau
Deswegen bekommst Du keinen Rückenschaden, aber es kommt Dir vor, als hättest Du auf einmal Rückenwind


----------



## Bolzer1711 (19. März 2011)

Hi Kiefer,

herzlichen Glückwunsch, sieht sehr gut aus dein R.C1 FS, die schwarze Kurbel ist optisch wirklich hammer...   mmmhhh, glaube aber eine schwarze Gabel hätte mir besser gefallen. Auf deinen Bildern sieht man jetzt mal richtig den Farbunterschied schwarz/anthrazit.

Glaube mir, das breite Grinsen vergeht nicht so schnell, das habe ich heute noch, wenn ich fahre  ;-)


Viele Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## Orakel (20. März 2011)

schön, schön, spässchen damit, Kiefer.


----------



## Orakel (20. März 2011)

Hätte mir jemand einen Tip wie ich meine Gewichtstabelle als pdf hier reinstellen kann?
Danke schonmal.


----------



## at021971 (20. März 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> Hätte mir jemand einen Tip wie ich meine Gewichtstabelle als pdf hier reinstellen kann?
> Danke schonmal.


 
Das geht meines Wissens nur als Anhang. Wenn Du es direkt angezeigt haben willst, mußt Du einen Screenshot machen und als Bild anzeigen. Dein PDF wandelst Du bei Windows in eine Screenshot indem Du die Druck-Taste oder verschiedene Freeware-Tools verwendest. Bei Windows Vista und 7 gibt es dazu auch das Snipping Tool unter Zubehör. Mit dem kann man Bildschirmbereiche auswählen und in ein Bild kopieren. In diesen Tools kann Du genau markieren was in ein Bild kopiert werden soll, bei der Windows Funktion mußt Du evtl. noch mit einen Bildbearbeitungsprogramm einen Ausschnitt herauskopieren.


----------



## Kiefer (20. März 2011)

prodigy schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> viel Spaß mit Deinem neues C1  sieht klasse aus
> 
> Bis auf dieses hässliche Orange der Continental Reifenaufschrift was m.E. so gar nicht zum Rest des Bikes passt
> ...



Hallo prodigy

Ja ,mit dem gelb bei hast du Recht.
Den Reifensatz hatte ich mir aber schon vor Wochen für mein Canyon gekauft. Fahren lassen sie sich aber super 

Mit dem Spacer werde ich versuchen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kiefer (20. März 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hi Kiefer,
> 
> herzlichen Glückwunsch, sieht sehr gut aus dein R.C1 FS, die schwarze Kurbel ist optisch wirklich hammer...   mmmhhh, glaube aber eine schwarze Gabel hätte mir besser gefallen. Auf deinen Bildern sieht man jetzt mal richtig den Farbunterschied schwarz/anthrazit.
> 
> ...



Hallo Bolzer

Das Grinsen wird nach der heutigen Tour noch lange anhalten 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Andreas S. (20. März 2011)

hi, hübsche Karre.
Sind x-King und Kurbel auch von Rotwild?


----------



## Kiefer (20. März 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hi, hübsche Karre.
> Sind x-King und Kurbel auch von Rotwild?




Hallo Andreas

Die Kurbel ist von Rotwild, die X-Kings nicht.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner49 (21. März 2011)

Hallo dwilltor,
vielen Dank für die Info.
Gruß
Sepp



Hallo roadrunner,

es ist das Race Modell. Ein Pro gibt es bei den R Modellen ja nicht. 
Es wiegt mit der Ausstattung ca. 11kg. Hab mir zwar weniger erhofft, aber es steckt noch eine Menge Potenzial in dem Bike. Stütze, Sattel, Lenker und LRS. Denke so um die 10-10,5kg sind leicht machbar. 
Bin mal gespannt wie der Esel abgeht. 

Laut meinem Händler sollen die HT´s in den nächsten 2 Wochen kommen.[/quote]


----------



## jmr-biking (22. März 2011)

Projekt RCC 1.3 Teambike wird eingestellt. Grund: Irreversible Geschmacksverirrung  - oder das gruseligste Bike, was ich bis jetzt aufgebaut habe. :kotz: 
3 verschiedene Rot-Töne und X verschiedene Grau/Silber-Töne passen einfach nicht zusammen. Dazu noch die Kombi alter Rahmen mit neuen Teilen passt nicht wirklich. 
Ich hätte besser ein Retrobike draus gemacht. 

















Der Rahmen und die Gabel werden wohl etwas Anderen weichen müssen. Und so wie es aussieht, werde ich "fremdgehen".


----------



## nauker (22. März 2011)

Eine sehr selbstkritische Einschätzung! 
So drastisch, wie Du es formuliert hast, würde ich es ja nicht sehen. Da fahren weitaus diskussionswürdigere Gefährte draussen herum...

Obwohl ich aber gestehen muss, dass mir damals die Fiat-Teamlackierung auch nicht so richtig gefallen hat. Da konnte verbaut sein, was wollte... Und das, obwohl ich die letzten Alu-Carbonrahmen der R-Serie auch jetzt immer noch für richtig gelungen halte ....von der Farbgebung gefallen sie mir tatsächlich besser als die neueren Modelle...


Dann noch viel Spass bei Deinem neuen Projekt!


----------



## Orakel (22. März 2011)

genau zum Frühlingsanfang gabs die erste Runde mit dem X2.
Am anfang dachte ich ups, sitzts aber etwas Gedrungen auf dem 2erle, nach ein paar Km stellte sich aber ein Wohlfüllfaktor ein, im X1 sitzt man etws mehr "im Bike" wie jetzt im X2 (5mm kürzeres Oberrohr, gleiche Vorbaulänge 70mm) dafür geht das 2erle noch besser Rampen oder kurze knackige Anstiege hoch


Dass ich Carbon jetzt unter dem Popes habe, davon hab ich erstmal nichts gemerkt, das Fahrwerk scheint mir hinten "etwas softer" zusein, hab die gleichen Einstellungen wie vom X1 übernohmen, gleiche Gabel, gleicher Dämpfer.


----------



## prodigy (22. März 2011)

@Orakel
Es würde mich mal interessieren, was Dein X2 reell wiegt. Hattest Du es mal an einer halbwegs genauen Hängewaage?


----------



## Orakel (22. März 2011)

prodigy schrieb:


> @Orakel
> Es würde mich mal interessieren, was Dein X2 reell wiegt. Hattest Du es mal an einer halbwegs genauen Hängewaage?


Ne noch nicht, hab mir überlegt die Fußwaagemethode anzuwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (22. März 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Projekt RCC 1.3 Teambike wird eingestellt. Grund: Irreversible Geschmacksverirrung  - oder das gruseligste Bike, was ich bis jetzt aufgebaut habe. :kotz:
> 3 verschiedene Rot-Töne und X verschiedene Grau/Silber-Töne passen einfach nicht zusammen. Dazu noch die Kombi alter Rahmen mit neuen Teilen passt nicht wirklich.
> Ich hätte besser ein Retrobike draus gemacht.
> 
> ...


 
Tja Jürgen, so traurig es klingt, aber beim dem Bike hast Du Dich, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf, in der Tat farblich ein wenig verrannt. Die dunkelgrauen Felgen, die wohl metallisch graublau schimmernde Crank Brothers Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker lassen sich irgendwie nicht in das Farbkonzept dieses Teamrahmens integrieren. Da hättest Du besser, wie bei Deinem 'Projekt Fahrmaschine', zu schwarzen Ritchey WCS Parts oder etwas ähnlichem gegriffen. Als LRS hätte sich wohl der, wenn auch vermutlich deutlich teurere, Mavix CrossMax SLR oder etwas schlichtes schwarzes angeboten. Selbst die ansonsten schöne Truvativ Noir wäre bei dem Rahmen wohl besser einer XT oder XTR gewichen. 

Da bin ich mal gespannt, welchen Rahmen Du jetzt wählst, der den nun schon vorgegebene Farbmix der Komponenten verkraftet.


----------



## abi_1984 (22. März 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Projekt RCC 1.3 Teambike wird eingestellt. Grund: Irreversible Geschmacksverirrung  - oder das gruseligste Bike, was ich bis jetzt aufgebaut habe. :kotz:
> 3 verschiedene Rot-Töne und X verschiedene Grau/Silber-Töne passen einfach nicht zusammen. Dazu noch die Kombi alter Rahmen mit neuen Teilen passt nicht wirklich.
> Ich hätte besser ein Retrobike draus gemacht.
> 
> Der Rahmen und die Gabel werden wohl etwas Anderen weichen müssen. Und so wie es aussieht, werde ich "fremdgehen".



Der Aufbau reißt mich auch nicht wirklich vom Hocker. 

Einen retro- angehauchten Aufbau fände ich persönlich deutlich schöner. Vorzugsweise mit schwarzen Anbauteilen. Habe da ein Bild von der Rotwild Facebook-Seite (Rubrik Rotwild Roots) vor Augen mit schwarzen Roox-Teilen.  

Aber mal ganz was anderes: Hast Du mal über einen Singlespeed-Aufbau nachgedacht?
Erstens würde das Deinen Fuhrpark optisch und technisch schön ergänzen, zweitens mußt Du kaum Geld  in die Hand nehmen, drittens kannst DU sowas fahren und viertens würde das mal ein wenig Abwechslung hier reinbringen

Jedenfalls fände ich es schade, wenn Du Dich von Rahmen und Gabel trennst.


----------



## jmr-biking (23. März 2011)

Vom Rahmen und der Gabel werde ich mich wohl *nicht* trennen. Das Retro-Projekt ist wohl der einzig richtige Schritt. Da wir aber kürzlich ein Haus gekauft haben, muss ich eine solche Spielerei erstmal zurück stellen. D.h. der Rahmen wird einen Platz in meinem zukünftigen "Bike-Raum" an der Wand finden. 

Antrieb, LRS und Bremsen passen ganz gut zusammen und werden an den neuen Rahmen geschraubt. Von den Crankbrothers Teilen werde ich mich wohl evtl. trennen müssen und auf was anderes zurück greifen. 

So mein Plan!

@ abi_1984: Über Singlespeed habe ich tatsächlich schon mal nachgedacht. Aber wer braucht sowas? Zwar schön anzusehen, aber so puristisch bin ich nicht. Ich mag es lieber technisch. Und so langsam komme ich in ein Alter, wo mir so was schwer fällt zu fahren. (mental )


----------



## RCC03-Biker (23. März 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> genau zum Frühlingsanfang gabs die erste Runde mit dem X2.
> Am anfang dachte ich ups, sitzts aber etwas Gedrungen auf dem 2erle, nach ein paar Km stellte sich aber ein Wohlfüllfaktor ein, im X1 sitzt man etws mehr "im Bike" wie jetzt im X2 (5mm kürzeres Oberrohr, gleiche Vorbaulänge 70mm) dafür geht das 2erle noch besser Rampen oder kurze knackige Anstiege hoch
> 
> 
> Dass ich Carbon jetzt unter dem Popes habe, davon hab ich erstmal nichts gemerkt, das Fahrwerk scheint mir hinten "etwas softer" zusein, hab die gleichen Einstellungen wie vom X1 übernohmen, gleiche Gabel, gleicher Dämpfer.


----------



## Orakel (23. März 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Vom Rahmen und der Gabel werde ich mich wohl *nicht* trennen. Das Retro-Projekt ist wohl der einzig richtige Schritt. Da wir aber kürzlich ein Haus gekauft haben, muss ich eine solche Spielerei erstmal zurück stellen. D.h. der Rahmen wird einen Platz in meinem zukünftigen "Bike-Raum" an der Wand finden.
> 
> Antrieb, LRS und Bremsen passen ganz gut zusammen und werden an den neuen Rahmen geschraubt. Von den Crankbrothers Teilen werde ich mich wohl evtl. trennen müssen und auf was anderes zurück greifen.
> 
> ...


Haus mit Bikeraum


----------



## jmr-biking (23. März 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> Haus mit Bikeraum



Ja und mit Bike-Werkstatt. Das waren meine Forderungen an den Keller mit direktem Außen-Zugang zu Diesem. 

Kauf doch kein Haus, was nicht bikergerecht ist.


----------



## Orakel (23. März 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja und mit Bike-Werkstatt. Das waren meine Forderungen an den Keller mit direktem Außen-Zugang zu Diesem.
> 
> Kauf doch kein Haus, was nicht bikergerecht ist.


Wie, deine Frau/Freundin heisst Keller


----------



## grosser (23. März 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja und mit Bike-Werkstatt. Das waren meine Forderungen an den Keller mit direktem Außen-Zugang zu Diesem.
> 
> Kauf doch kein Haus, was nicht bikergerecht ist.



Meinst du so was?


----------



## hhninja81 (23. März 2011)

roadrunner49 schrieb:


> Hallo dwilltor,
> vielen Dank für die Info.
> Gruß
> Sepp
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Ich habe heute von Rotwild erfahren, dass das R2HT nicht vor Mitte April kommt Also weiter waaaarten!


----------



## Orakel (24. März 2011)

prodigy schrieb:


> @Orakel
> Es würde mich mal interessieren, was Dein X2 reell wiegt. Hattest Du es mal an einer halbwegs genauen Hängewaage?


Mit der Fusswaagenmethode sind es 13,2Kg, könnte soweit hinkommen. Ersparrniss von ca.250gr. erwarte ich noch von den XLight Schläuchen(schätze Rotwild verbaut die schwereren Conti Schläuche in der Erstausstattung) und der Magura MT6.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (24. März 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Meinst du so was?



 Ja, genau, das geht schon in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## SchrottRox (25. März 2011)

Mann, war das eine schöne Woche! Zumindest wettertechnisch gesehen...

Ich hab am Dienstag nach der Arbeit mit ein paar Radelkollegen eine Runde in unserer Heimat gedreht, mit dem E1 - endlich ist es wieder fahrbereit. Die 10 mm weniger Federweg fallen gar nicht auf...

Dabei hatte ich meine neue Contour-Helmkamera, welche allerdings auf dem Lenker montiert war. Eigentlich wollte ich das Ding nur mal testen, aber es ist ein ganz ansehnliches Vid dabei herausgekommen, wo man ein bisschen unsere Trails sehen kann. Vielleicht hat ja der Eine oder Andere Lust mal reinzuschauen:


----------



## FORT_man (25. März 2011)

Hallo Schrottrox,

klasse Filmchen, das scheint bei Euch ja eine prima Gegend zu sein-bei uns in Norddeutschland müssen wir schon sehr weit fahren, um auf solchen Trails zu biken (Harburger Berge bei Hamburg, Harz).

Gruß aus HB

Martin


----------



## SchrottRox (26. März 2011)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallo Schrottrox,
> 
> klasse Filmchen, das scheint bei Euch ja eine prima Gegend zu sein-bei uns in Norddeutschland müssen wir schon sehr weit fahren, um auf solchen Trails zu biken (Harburger Berge bei Hamburg, Harz).
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin, Danke 

...es heißt ja bei uns auch "Hohenloher Ebene" - aber gottseidank ist diese von Jagst und Kocher und vielen, vielen Bächen zerfurcht und somit haben wir immerhin Höhenunterschiede von 150 - maximal 200 hm. Viel ist das zwar nicht, aber wenn man so drei, vier mal hoch und runter fährt, dann reicht (mir) das meist...


----------



## TOM4 (26. März 2011)

hallo schrottrox: sehr sehr gutes video! man muß ja beim zusehen aufpassen, das man nicht an einem baum hängen bleibt!! sehr gut gemacht. schöne gegend!

gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2011)

Fährst du alles mit dem Sattel oben, Schrottrox??


----------



## SchrottRox (26. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Fährst du alles mit dem Sattel oben, Schrottrox??



neneee, ich mache die Sattelstütze schon immer runter - seit Variostützen mit Fernbedienung 

Am E1 ist eine Joplin4 dran - bisher Null Probleme. Bei der Maverick vom Slayer, die ja fast baugleich ist, habe ich eben einen O-Ring gewechselt, weil da Öl raussabberte und die Stütze federte...und das nach geschätzten 150 km...


----------



## pelue67 (26. März 2011)

Servus Rotwilder,

ich bräuchte mal euren Rat.

Fahre z.Zt. noch ein Germans Stahl-Hardtail, möchte aber jetzt auf ein Fully wechseln.

Hatte bereits das RC.1 Pro probegefahren. Jetzt gibt es aber auch noch das RX.1.

Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Fahre meist Forstautobahnen und mal etwas ruppigere Singletrail (Isartrails). Einmal im Jahr ein Alpencross und ab und zu mal Tegernsee etc.

120mm oder 150mm? Kann das RX.1 im moment leider nicht testen.

Danke!


----------



## Vincy (26. März 2011)

Das mußt du schon selber entscheiden. Würde da auf alle Fälle vorher probefahren. Zumindest wegen der Festlegung des Federwegs. Der Unterschied vom Hardtail zum Fully, ist anfangs schon gewaltig. Erstrecht mit größerem Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (26. März 2011)

pelue67 schrieb:


> Servus Rotwilder,
> 
> ich bräuchte mal euren Rat.
> 
> ...


Ich kann dir das X1 wärmstesns Empfehlen, hier in der IG erfährst du mehr über das X1 (Modell 2010)www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=1893
Wieviel FW du brauchst, das musste selber entscheiden, ich würde zu 150mm Tendieren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2011)

Das X1 ist ein tiptop Bike!
Du solltest keine Angst vorm Federweg haben.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (27. März 2011)

Hey SchrottRox, geiles Video; 

Was für ne Cam haste Dir denn gekauft?

Achja und was hälste von einer Nickname-änderung auf VideoRocker?


----------



## SchrottRox (27. März 2011)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hey SchrottRox, geiles Video;
> 
> Was für ne Cam haste Dir denn gekauft?
> 
> Achja und was hälste von einer Nickname-änderung auf VideoRocker?




Hallo Mainbiker,

ich habe mir die ContourHD 1080p geholt. Die ist viellicht nicht gaaaanz so gut wie die GoPro, aber sie hat deutlich aufgeholt im Vergleich zu der Vorgängerversion. Also gerade im düsteren und bei Helligkeitsschwankungen hat sie mich positiv überrascht

...und mit der Nicknameänderung, das lass ich lieber, ich kann mir jetzt schon nicht mehr alle Nick´s von den verschiedenen Fouren merken in denen ich mich rumtreibe


----------



## heizer1980 (28. März 2011)

Hi Ihr Ritter,
am Freitag war es auch bei mir soweit, endlich mein C1 abgeholt und das ganze Wochenende nicht mehr abgestiegen. 
Falls jemand von euch zwischen Breinig und Roetgen im Wald unterweegs war, der mit dem  war ich.


----------



## at021971 (28. März 2011)

Willkommen und Glückwunsch zu Deinem R.C1, aber sehen kann ich da nicht so viel. Die Größe des Bildes reicht wohl eher für ein Avatar...und wenn das 'Costum' kein Scherz sein soll, dann würde ich mal o und u vertauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (28. März 2011)

Danke für den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl, war das mal ein gelungener Auftritt. Bilder hochladen muss ich auch noch lernen! Werde beim nächsten ausritt mal ein Paar schönere Bilder machen und diese dann in meinem Album veröffentlichen.


----------



## at021971 (30. März 2011)

Kleine Styling-Anregung für die R.C2 Besitzer unter uns. Ein wahrlich denkwürdiger Aufbau....

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...09962807_100000640176140_596793_1796378_n.jpg

gesehen bei Rotwild auf Facebook.


----------



## hhninja81 (30. März 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Kleine Styling-Anregung für die R.C2 Besitzer unter uns. Ein wahrlich denkwürdiger Aufbau....
> 
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...09962807_100000640176140_596793_1796378_n.jpg
> 
> gesehen bei Rotwild auf Facebook.



Das ist nicht schön.... Blasphemie!!!


----------



## Sabo.g (30. März 2011)

Autsch, ein Stich durchs Auge bis mitten ins Herz.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. März 2011)

Der Korb hat mir eindeutig zu enge Maschen, gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## morei (30. März 2011)

Kurioser Anblick


----------



## Düst__ (30. März 2011)

Hallo!!!

Erstmal ein lob an dieses rotwild austausch forum ding hier. Ich hab die letzten tage -wochen ca.95% hier durchgelesen auch den ersten teil der Rotwildritter unterhaltungen. War viel zu lesen hat spaß gemacht und war auch sehr angenehm, weil ihr alle so sachlich und unglaublich net miteinander umgeht. 
TOP!!!

Sooo...und nun:

Ich hab auch eins!!!!














Größe M


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2011)

Das ist endlich mal ein Männerbike!
Bist du es schon gefahren?


----------



## jmr-biking (31. März 2011)

Uih, das wohl erste 2011er E1 hier im Rotwild-Forum. Viel Spaß damit berab!!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. März 2011)

Düst schrieb:


> Hallo!!!
> 
> Erstmal ein lob an dieses rotwild austausch forum ding hier. Ich hab die letzten tage -wochen ca.95% hier durchgelesen auch den ersten teil der Rotwildritter unterhaltungen. War viel zu lesen hat spaß gemacht und war auch sehr angenehm, weil ihr alle so sachlich und unglaublich net miteinander umgeht.
> TOP!!!
> ...


Salve & Willkommen!

Schickes Bike! Du wirst Deine Freude haben

LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obskur (31. März 2011)

Moin Männers, 

verkaufe mein Rotwild R.E.D. mit 2011er Parts.
Top Zustand. 
Schaut mal rein:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/364310/cat/42

Über den Preis lässt sich reden...


----------



## Orakel (31. März 2011)

Düst schrieb:


> Hallo!!!
> 
> Erstmal ein lob an dieses rotwild austausch forum ding hier. Ich hab die letzten tage -wochen ca.95% hier durchgelesen auch den ersten teil der Rotwildritter unterhaltungen. War viel zu lesen hat spaß gemacht und war auch sehr angenehm, weil ihr alle so sachlich und unglaublich net miteinander umgeht.
> TOP!!!
> ...


Das erste (?) RE1 hier bei den Rittern, viel spass damit und vll. ein bisschen Feedback


----------



## TOM4 (31. März 2011)

Hallo, ich hab mal eine frage und zwar hab ich meinen dämpfer ausgebaut um ihn zum service zu schicken. Soweit keine problem. Ach ja, ich sollte erwähnen das es sich um eine r.r1 bj. 08. Aber meine eigentliche frage betrifft den wiedereinbau vom dämpfer. Da gibts nämlich bei der oberen aufnahme so eine - ich nenn es mal lochscheibe als gegenstück zum schrauben. Gibts da einen spezialschlüssel um diese scheibe beim zusammenschrauben zu halten oder dreht sich das ding eh nicht mit?
Ich hoffe ihr versteht meine frage. 
Danke und gruß tom


----------



## Sickculture (31. März 2011)

das erste ist´s wohl nicht 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7772930&postcount=73

Ich fahr meines schon seit November letzten Jahres. Bist schon damit gefahren? Geiles Teil! Werde demnächst meine Sommerreifen (Fat Albert) aufziehen. Übrigens: der Dämpfer braucht ein wenig mehr Druck, sonst wippt es! Und das Tretlager liegt tief! Allen, die ein solches Bike kaufen, ggf. kurze Kurbeln verbauen (ich habe 175mm Kurbelarme). Oder eben solide Fahrtechnik  Gut, ich fahr das E1 auch als S Rahmen.

Also: VIEL SPASS MIT DEM NEUEN E1!!!!


----------



## Orakel (31. März 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab mal eine frage und zwar hab ich meinen dämpfer ausgebaut um ihn zum service zu schicken. Soweit keine problem. Ach ja, ich sollte erwähnen das es sich um eine r.r1 bj. 08. Aber meine eigentliche frage betrifft den wiedereinbau vom dämpfer. Da gibts nämlich bei der oberen aufnahme so eine - ich nenn es mal lochscheibe als gegenstück zum schrauben. Gibts da einen spezialschlüssel um diese scheibe beim zusammenschrauben zu halten oder dreht sich das ding eh nicht mit?
> Ich hoffe ihr versteht meine frage.
> Danke und gruß tom


In der Regel ist beim Neukauf der "Spezialschlüssel" dabei um gegen zuhalten, den gibt es aber auch im Rotwildshop zuerwerben.


----------



## Orakel (31. März 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Kleine Styling-Anregung für die R.C2 Besitzer unter uns. Ein wahrlich denkwürdiger Aufbau....
> 
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...09962807_100000640176140_596793_1796378_n.jpg
> 
> gesehen bei Rotwild auf Facebook.


Buhh, geht ja wohl garnet


----------



## Düst__ (31. März 2011)

Hallo!

Erster ritt auf arbeit erledigt

Erster eindruck: Vorwärst!!!!  Holla...unglaublich wie es sich pedalieren lässt. 
Bis ins kleinste detail,mit liebe aufgebaut. Es passt einfach alles zusammen.

Infos folgen nach ausgiebigsten test im Gelände...
Wochenende solls ja richtig warm werden... passt!!! 

Also ich bin jetzt schon begeistert vom r.e1...

Greeeeez!!!
der,der düst


----------



## kauli (2. April 2011)

[/IMG]



Hi,

So auch mal mein selbst zusammengebasteltes  Rotwild von 2010


----------



## kauli (2. April 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (2. April 2011)

Schöner Aufbau! Sieht auch leicht aus. Etwas viele Spacer unterm Vorbau, aber dafür Schöne. Welche sind das? Viel Spaß mit der Rennmaschine!


----------



## Orakel (2. April 2011)

schönes Ht, auch für meinen Geschmack zuviele Spacer unter dem Vorbau.
Viel Spass damit.


----------



## Lapper22 (2. April 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

müssten die Spacer von Syntace sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre...

Schönes WE und geniesst das geniale Wetter.

Gruß Sven


----------



## at021971 (2. April 2011)

Düst schrieb:


> ....Erster ritt auf arbeit erledigt...


 
Ich hoffe, Du kannst es mit ins Büro nehmen oder sonst wo sicher verwahren. Aber was ist beim Bike schon sicher,  wenn man es nicht im Auge hat. Wenn ich mit einem der Rotwilds in die Arbeit fahre, dann kommt es ins Büro. Das Cube muß draußen bleiben, da wäre der Verlust nicht groß.

Und als ich letztes Jahre einmal den Schlüssel für das Schloss verbummelt hatte, habe ich im nahen Baumarkt eine Bolzenschneider gekauft und bin zur Tat geschritten. Obwohl beim Durchschneiden der Fahrradschlossen Leute vorbeigingen, hat es niemanden interessiert, was ich da mache.


----------



## Schneekaese (2. April 2011)

na, ich hätte keine ruhige minute wenn das gute stück irgendwo stehen würde. Sei es im keller oder in der garage oder vor nem geschäft oder sonst wo es nich in meiner nähe ist. Auf arbeit steht es schön bei mir in der werkstatt.... 

So, jetz schnell was essen, zeug packen und ab gehts in die wälder.
Geniest die sonne leute...und viel spaß bei was auch immer!!!


Servus!!!


----------



## Düst__ (2. April 2011)

Schneekaese schrieb:


> na, ich hätte keine ruhige minute wenn das gute stück irgendwo stehen würde. Sei es im keller oder in der garage oder vor nem geschäft oder sonst wo es nich in meiner nähe ist. Auf arbeit steht es schön bei mir in der werkstatt....
> 
> So, jetz schnell was essen, zeug packen und ab gehts in die wälder.
> Geniest die sonne leute...und viel spaß bei was auch immer!!!
> ...





Ach herjeee...da hab ich wohl unter falschem namen geschrieben...
War der account meiner lady


Naja..erste tour mit dem r.e1 hinter mir. Ja was soll ich sagen.
Ich muss Manfred recht geben: "Das bike ist eine echte Waffe!!!!!!"

Anstiege gehen ohne problem zu meistern...hätte niemals gedacht das sich 170mm Fw am heck so gediegen zum klettern verführen lassen. Oben angekommen, Sattel weg, und ab gehts....Laufruhe vom feinsten, jede welle und wurzel will als absprung benutzt werden und das bike macht genau das was es soll: Schnell fahren, springen, steile kurven fahren, springen, weiterhin schnell fahren und den gegenhang mit flux ausgefahrener stütze wieder hoch treten...wenns arg steil wird, gabel runter, po nach vorne schieben und schwups...passt. 
Bis jetz das beste bike was mir je unter dem hintern kam...

Ich liebe es!! 


Ach und wers wissen will: 
R.E1 fs Pro Mod. 2011
Größe: M
Gewicht: 15kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kauli (2. April 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Schöner Aufbau! Sieht auch leicht aus. Etwas viele Spacer unterm Vorbau, aber dafür Schöne. Welche sind das? Viel Spaß mit der Rennmaschine!



HI,


Spacer sind von Syntace.

Leider müssen bei meiner größe 1,89cm so viel Spacer sein.

Habe nähmlich schon 11 cm Sattelüberhöhung.

Aktuell wiegt es 9,97kg(größe L) mit den fetten Reifen,dicken Schläuchen und relativ schwerer Gabel.


----------



## fraemisch (3. April 2011)

und ich bekomm die Krise: mein 3-C2 einmal gefahren und schon wieder ein Riss im Lack....aber Spass macht es trotzdem und ich hoffe Rotwild hat ne gute Lösung


----------



## Düst__ (3. April 2011)

fraemisch schrieb:


> und ich bekomm die Krise: mein 3-C2 einmal gefahren und schon wieder ein Riss im Lack....aber Spass macht es trotzdem und ich hoffe Rotwild hat ne gute Lösung




schon wieder!!!?

wasn da los sag mal. Immer an der selben stelle??


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2011)

Nimm doch X1 auf dem Foto.


----------



## fraemisch (3. April 2011)

Düst schrieb:


> schon wieder!!!?
> 
> wasn da los sag mal. Immer an der selben stelle??


 
2mal an der gleichen Stelle, diesmal 2 cm höher , aber immer rund um den Drehpunkt für den Hinterrad Dämpfer...Aussage Rotwild war letztes MAl: kein Carboon fehler nur Lackfehler > in 2011 behoben. Ok, das Bike ist jetzt der 2011 Rahmen. Was ich nicht verstehe: bin ich echt der einzige...


----------



## fraemisch (3. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nimm doch X1 auf dem Foto.


 

Gute Idee, ich glaube ich sollte wieder auf Alu wechseln. Hatte es ja letztes Jahr als Leihbike: und es hatte echt Spass gemacht....


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2011)

Meine Freundin ist heute mit ihrem vor mir her gefahren.
Habe bisher kein Bike gesehen, das so satt auf dem Trail liegt!
Ich habe meine Sinnesorgane daher mal Richtung E1 ausgestreckt............


----------



## fraemisch (3. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Meine Freundin ist heute mit ihrem vor mir her gefahren.
> Habe bisher kein Bike gesehen, das so satt auf dem Trail liegt!
> Ich habe meine Sinnesorgane daher mal Richtung E1 ausgestreckt............


 
E1 ist auch klasse, aber natürlich nochmal ne Klasse extremer...ich fahre gerne Touren  mit 2000-2500 hm und mit dem E1 fehlt mir die Kraft: bin ja kien 20 mehr


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2011)

Die Kraft fehlt dir sicher nicht.
In unserem Alter muss man halt etwas Geduld haben.

Ich fahre seit 2007 ein Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC mit Stahlfedergabel.
Ob AX, lange Touren oder auch mal ein Endurorennen, ich fasse das 130/140mm Bike im Keller nicht mehr an.

Manchmal gibt es beim AX schüttelnde Köpfe bei 160mm/ 15kg/ FR Schlappen.
Und?


----------



## fraemisch (3. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Kraft fehlt dir sicher nicht.
> In unserem Alter muss man halt etwas Geduld haben.
> 
> Ich fahre seit 2007 ein Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC mit Stahlfedergabel.
> ...


 

Du hast recht: einfach hochpressen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Düst__ (3. April 2011)

muss man nichts pressen...schön mit ruhe und rundem dritt klettert das e1,zwar nicht mit Mach10 aber trotzdem unglaublich gutmütig. Man merkt von den 15kg nich wirklich viel. Hört sich nach viel an,ist es aber nicht. Und der stabiltät wegen nehme ich etwas mehr gewicht gerne in kauf. 

Situation: Mitten am umher düsen kommt etwas drop artiges,stufen bodenwellen,wurzelteppiche auf mich zu welche man fahren oder springen könnte oder doch lieber anhalten und runter schieben,weil angst das sein heißgeliebstes MTB an die grenzen kommen könnte...fahren oder anhalten,fahren oder anhalten hmmmm. Und was meint mein E1 zu dieser komplizierten entscheidens frage!? "fahr weiter,denk nicht drüber nach, ich pack das locker...wozu die anstrengung berghoch...dafür wurde ich gebaut."


----------



## astral67 (4. April 2011)

Düst schrieb:


> muss man nichts pressen...schön mit ruhe und rundem dritt klettert das e1,zwar nicht mit Mach10 aber trotzdem unglaublich gutmütig. Man merkt von den 15kg nich wirklich viel. Hört sich nach viel an,ist es aber nicht. Und der stabiltät wegen nehme ich etwas mehr gewicht gerne in kauf.
> 
> Situation: Mitten am umher düsen kommt etwas drop artiges,stufen bodenwellen,wurzelteppiche auf mich zu welche man fahren oder springen könnte oder doch lieber anhalten und runter schieben,weil angst das sein heißgeliebstes MTB an die grenzen kommen könnte...fahren oder anhalten,fahren oder anhalten hmmmm. Und was meint mein E1 zu dieser komplizierten entscheidens frage!? "fahr weiter,denk nicht drüber nach, ich pack das locker...wozu die anstrengung berghoch...dafür wurde ich gebaut."



Das habe ich übrigens auch mein C1.FS Cross schon mehrfach zu mir sagen hören


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2011)

konntest du dich überzeugen?


----------



## heizer1980 (4. April 2011)

@ astral
ich habe die selben Stimmen im Kopf... Ist schon spooky wenn so ganz allein im Wald ist.


----------



## Roki (4. April 2011)

Servus Leute,

hier ein paar Bilder vom Trainingslager in der Emilia-Romagna. Mit Strassenreifen hat das R1 in einer Woche 1000 Kilometer gemacht. 

Der absolute Hammeranstieg (Monte Cippo) war die ehemalige Traingsstrecke von Pantani. Ich kam jedoch nur bis zu den Schneefeldern und umgestürzten Bäumen auf ca. 1.300 Meter.


----------



## astral67 (4. April 2011)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> @ astral
> ich habe die selben Stimmen im Kopf... Ist schon spooky wenn so ganz allein im Wald ist.



Solange ich mich dabei noch wohl fühle... was kümmern mich die anderen?  
Hauptsache, das Biken macht Laune. Und das tuts mit dem Teilchen auf jeden Fall! War die richtige Entscheidung zum richtigen Zeitpunkt.


----------



## thommy_b (4. April 2011)

Nabend zusammen,

ich bin kurz davor mir eines der folgenden Bikes zu gönnen: Rotwild R.C1 FS comp oder R.X1 FS comp. Ich fahre im  Wesentlichen schmalere, nicht sonderlich gut ausgebaute Waldwege, auch  mit einigen Wurzeln, bergauf, bergab, auch mal Singletrails, auch in den  Alpen. 

Jetzt meine Fragen:
1. Würdest ihr mir eher zu dem Cross Country R.C1 oder zum All-Mountain R.X1 raten?
2. Ich habe auch die Möglichkeit, für ein bisschen weniger (-ca. 200,--)  als den Listenpreis das 2010er R.C1 zu bekommen. Lohnt das oder lieber  das neue?
3. Kann man das R.C1, falls einem der Federweg doch zu gering sein  sollte, mit einer 150er Gabel nachrüsten oder kann man dann die  Gesamtkonzeption in die Tonne treten?

Ich würde mich sehr über Hilfe und Rat freuen. Vorab vielen Dank

thommy_b


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2011)

Ich würde das X1.
Der Wunsch nach mehr Federweg wächst!
Mit dem X1 kannst du alles machen.


----------



## at021971 (4. April 2011)

thommy_b schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> ich bin kurz davor mir eines der folgenden Bikes zu gönnen: Rotwild R.C1 FS comp oder R.X1 FS comp. Ich fahre im  Wesentlichen schmalere, nicht sonderlich gut ausgebaute Waldwege, auch  mit einigen Wurzeln, bergauf, bergab, auch mal Singletrails, auch in den  Alpen.
> 
> ...


 
Es hängt auch davon ab, wie schnell Du auf Deinen Touren sein willst. Soll das Bike auch Trainingsgerät für eine schnelle Runde sein, würde ich maximal zu 120 mm greifen. Wobei ich glaube, dass die Eingruppierung des R.C1/C2 seitens Rotwild in die Kategorie Cross Country, irreführend ist. Zumindest passt es nicht zu dem, was man bisher unter Cross Country verstanden hätte. Denn bei Cross Country Bikes fand man immer mehr oder weniger ausgeprägte Race Gene. Aber ein Race Bike ist das R.C1/C2 nicht. Dafür ist das Fahrwerk zu soft.

Also wenn Du auch mal schneller unterwegs sein willst, würde ich bei Deinem Anfoderungsprofil zum R.C1 FS raten, denn die 150 mm Federweg brauchst Du nur wenn es wirklich grober und vor allem abwärtsorientiert wird.

Da sich am R.C1/C2 eigentlich 2011, bis auf einige Komponenten und der Farbgebung, nichts geändert hat, ist die Entscheidung, ob Du die 200 EUR sparst oder investierst, eine reine Frage der Optik. Ich würde da zum Modelljahr 2011 greifen, da ich das Hellgraumetallic und das Gold des 2010er Jahrgangs nicht mag.

Eine Gabel mit mehr Federweg würde ich nur als Variogabel mit definierten Stufen am R.C1/C2 fahren. Also ein Fox Talas mit 100 - 120 - 140 Bzw. 110 - 130 - 150 mm Federweg oder etwas Vergleichbares. Bei meinem R.GT1 mit 125 mm Federweg am Heck, fahre ich grundsätzlich auf der 120 mm Stufe der Fox Talas. Nur wenn es in schwererem Gelände bergab geht, kommen die 140 mm zum Einsatz. Ansonsten fahren sich die 140 mm speziell, wenn es auf anspruchslosem Untergrund abwärts geht, wenig willig bei Kurvenfahrten. Alternativ kannst Du für viel Gled Gabel, Dämpfer und Wippe wechseln, um vorne und hinten 150 mm zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommy_b (4. April 2011)

Super, vielen Dank schon mal. Es soll auch mal ein Bike für die schnelle Runde im Wald sein. Ich fahre in der Regel auch keine hammeranspruchsvollen Downhillkurse. Verstehe ich es richtig, dass das Bike eher ein Mittelding zwischen CC und AM ist? Also wäre für mich eher das R.C1 was? 

Würdest Du die Comp-Variante für gut erachten? Passt das Komplettpaket oder hat es Schwächen, weswegen man zur Pro Variante greifen sollte? Insbesondere findest Du die Bremsen gut und die SLX Ausstattung ausreichend, die kenne ich nämlich wenig. Nach einer kleinen Testfahrt fühlt sich alles sehr gut an. Fahre momentan Magura Louise auf einem Hardtail mit Schaltung komplett XT. 

Gibt es sonst kleinere Dinge, die ich noch ändern sollte (Reifen, Sattelstange, Lenker)?. Ich frage nur deswegen, weil man erfahrungsgemäß dabei noch etwas handeln kann.


----------



## at021971 (4. April 2011)

thommy_b schrieb:


> ...Verstehe ich es richtig, dass das Bike eher ein Mittelding zwischen CC und AM ist? Also wäre für mich eher das R.C1 was?...


 
So würde ich es sehen. Oder wie eines der Bike Magazine diese 120 mm Klasse als All Mountain Sport kategorisiert.



thommy_b schrieb:


> ...Würdest Du die Comp-Variante für gut erachten? Passt das Komplettpaket oder hat es Schwächen, weswegen man zur Pro Variante greifen sollte? Insbesondere findest Du die Bremsen gut und die SLX Ausstattung ausreichend, die kenne ich nämlich wenig...


 
Das Comp ist sicherlich ausreichend. Nichtsdestotrotzt würde ich zur Pro Variante greifen. Das alleine, weil es eine Formula R1 hat und nicht die unsägliche, zum quietschen und schleifen neigende RX.  Auch markiert für mich die Shimano XT irgendwie das untere Ende dessen, was ich am Bike fahren möchte. Das ist aber nicht rational, da die SLX auch sehr gut ist und nur wenig schwerer.


----------



## thommy_b (4. April 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das Comp ist sicherlich ausreichend. Nichtsdestotrotzt würde ich zur Pro Variante greifen. Das alleine, weil es eine Formula R1 hat und nicht die unsägliche, zum quietschen und schleifen neigende RX.  Auch markiert für mich die Shimano XT irgendwie das untere Ende dessen, was ich am Bike fahren möchte. Das ist aber nicht rational, da die SLX auch sehr gut ist und nur wenig schwerer.


Hmm, jetzt machst du mich nachdenklich. ist das wirklich so nervtötend bei der RX? Oder sind das Einzelfälle? Habe gelesen, dass es am geringen Abstand zwischen den Belägen liegen soll? Wenn das ein generelles und häufig auftretendes Problem ist, hätte ich darauf definitiv keinen Bock.


----------



## Vincy (5. April 2011)

200â¬ ErmÃ¤Ãigung fÃ¼r ein 2010er Modell sind auch wenig. Das bekommt man auch schon fÃ¼r ein 2011er. 
http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/?page=117&p=807&index=2
150er Gabel kann man einbauen, wÃ¼rde da aber nur eine mit Absenkung empfehlen.
Anderes Linkage gibt es nicht fÃ¼r das R.C1 FS. Um hinten mehr Federweg zu bekommen, kann man einen 190er DÃ¤mpfer einbauen. Dann hat man ca 140mm Federweg.
Habe ich bei meinem R.C1 FS 2010 so gemacht. Das funktioniert recht gut. So hat man ein R.CX1.  
Darfst da beim DÃ¤mpfer aber nur einen mit mittelgroÃer Luftkammer (XV, nicht XXV!) nehmen. Da ist dann zu wenig Platz am Sitzrohr. 
Durch den Umbau verlierst du aber die Herstellergarantie!
Aber wenn du so viel Federweg haben mÃ¶chtest, dann nimm lieber gleich das R.X1.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (5. April 2011)

Hallo thommy b,

also ich muss Thomas recht geben, das R.C1 FS ist in meinen Augen nicht wirklich ein CC-Bike, dazu ist es einfach zu komfortorientiert, die Kategorie All Mountain Sport trifft eher zu. Eine der Zeitschriften hat diese Sparte mal das Sorglosrad genannt, mit dem man fast alles fahren kann.

Ein CC-Bike ist fÃ¼r mich z.B. mein ehemaliges Epic, das Rotwild ist ein âTourerâ, mit dem du ein Rennen fahren kannst aber auch richtig ruppige Trails locker drin sind. Bergauf geht das Rad super, dabei musst du keine Federgabel absenken um dann wieder dran zu denken diese vor der Abfahrt auf zu machen. 

NatÃ¼rlich ist Federweg im Downhill durch nichts zu ersetzten, mir reichen 120 mm, gebe aber zu, seit ich das Rotwild habe, fahre ich viel lieber auch mal schnell bergab....    wenn du dich zu dieser Kategorie zÃ¤hlst dann nimm das R.X1.

Zur Ausstattungâ¦.  die SLX reicht jedem Biker locker aus, die XT-Teile sind wiederum diese altbekannten, auf die kannst du dich verlassen Komponenten.....   die XTR ist nur noch Gewichtsersparnis fÃ¼r einen Batzen Geld.

Beim Comp hast du auch die etwas schwereren DT-Swiss X1900 drauf, das Pro hat dann schon die X1800 montiert. 

Zu den Bremsen, also ich muss nochmals schreiben, die RX sind rein von der FunktionalitÃ¤t richtig gut, aber leider stimmt das mit dem Quietschen und Schleifen auch bei mir. Also im Wald hÃ¶ren mich die Wanderer schon von weitem und gehen zur Seite, brauchst nicht mal eine Klingelâ¦â¦..    aber das Schleifen nervt einfach, ich werde die Bremse demnÃ¤chst tauschen.

Denke ein groÃer Unterschied zwischen dem 2010er und 2011er ist der DÃ¤mpfer. 2010 war es der RP2, 2011 ist es der RLâ¦   jetzt kommt es auf deinen Fahrstil an, fÃ¤hrst du alles offen dann ist der RP2 ok, denn der Unterschied zwischen âoffenâ und âgeschlossenâ ist gering. Der RL-DÃ¤mpfer hat einen Lockout, kiefer hat geschrieben, dass der DÃ¤mpfer jedoch nicht ganz schlieÃt, was wÃ¼nschenswert wÃ¤re. Unsereins hatte den RP2-DÃ¤mpfer bei toxoholics, dort habe ich mir die ProPedal-Stufe âhÃ¤rteâ machen lassenâ¦   das war eine gute Entscheidung.

Vom Preis her musst du mit deinem HÃ¤ndler reden, unsereins fÃ¤hrt das 2010er (weiÃ/silber), das was Thomas nicht so gefÃ¤llt, und ich habe im Dezember 2009 locker den von dir angesprochenen Rabatt bekommen, damals war es kein âAuslaufmodellâ!!!

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe Bolzer1711


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. April 2011)

Zwischen 2010 und 2011 dürfte das taperd Steuerrohr liegen?

Die RX quitscht meist wegen der jammerlichen Bremsscheiben.
Austausch gegen die Shimano RT76 und Ruhe ist.

Beim Gewicht zwischen X1800 & X1900 würde ich an deiner Stelle mal genau recherchieren.
Die Bezeichnungen entsprechen nicht unbedingt dem Gewicht!

Wenn du dir um "Wippen" Gedanken machst, solltest du kein X1 nehmen.
(Allerdings ist das "Wippen" zu 90% Kopfsache, nervt höchstens im Wiegetritt)

Richtig blockieren kannst du keinen Fox Dämpfer.
Nur die Druckstufe kann man erhöhen.

Rotwild geht in meinen Augen den Richtigen Weg, man baut Fahrwerke die funktionieren.
Schau mal bei Linkage nach, da ist das neue E1 schon drin.

Mir ist bewusst, dass viele Rotwildbikes eher in CC- Richtung (teils mit Slicks) bewegt werden.
Diese Biker werden meine Meinung sicher weniger teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (5. April 2011)

Ich würde beide probefahren und dann entscheiden. Stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Hab mich dann für das RX.1 entschieden, da bergauf kaum Unterschiede dafür bergab noch mehr Spaß beim fahren waren.
Habs bis jetzt nicht bereut mir das RX.1 zu kaufen.
Mit der RX-Bremse ist das Geräusch beim Bremsen schon nervend. 
Dafür braucht man bergab keine Klingel


----------



## thommy_b (5. April 2011)

nochmal danke euch allen. So langsam bin ich überzeugt von dem R.C1 comp, nur von dem Gequietsche der Bremsen noch nicht. Lässt sich das wirklich so einfach durch Austausch der Bremsscheibe lösen? Wenn ich schaue, dann kostet so eine Shimano RT76 ja nicht die Welt (so max. 30 Euro). 

Gewippe finde ich nciht dramatisch, da ich zu 98% im Sitzen fahre und auch keinen neuen Geschwindigkeitsrekord auf geraden Strecken oder bergauf brauche. Insofern würde ich auch eine Lockout-Funktion eher weniger nutzen.

Aber noch mal die Frage: Kann man das Problem mit der Bremse wirklich so einfach in den Griff bekommen? Dann wäre das ja unproblematisch.

Und über den Preis muss ich noch mal mit meinem Händler reden, denke ich...


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. April 2011)

Ich habe die RX direkt vom Neurad entfernt.
Die Quitschen wirklich wie die Sau.
Schau dir mal die windige Bremsscheibe an.

Ich habe von vielen Bikern gelesen, dass sie mit der Shimano Scheibe Ruhe hatten.
Sie kostet wirklich nicht die Welt. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k611/a14760/bremsscheibe-xt-sm-rt76-160-mm.html?mfid=43


----------



## Kiefer (5. April 2011)

thommy_b schrieb:


> nochmal danke euch allen. So langsam bin ich überzeugt von dem R.C1 comp, nur von dem Gequietsche der Bremsen noch nicht. Lässt sich das wirklich so einfach durch Austausch der Bremsscheibe lösen? Wenn ich schaue, dann kostet so eine Shimano RT76 ja nicht die Welt (so max. 30 Euro).
> 
> Gewippe finde ich nciht dramatisch, da ich zu 98% im Sitzen fahre und auch keinen neuen Geschwindigkeitsrekord auf geraden Strecken oder bergauf brauche. Insofern würde ich auch eine Lockout-Funktion eher weniger nutzen.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo thommy

Wie Vincy schon geschrieben hat, sind 200 Rabatt für ein 2010er Modell nicht wirklich gut.

Frag mal bei schaltwerk-bikes nach dem Preis für ein 2011er Pro Modell 

http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (5. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Zwischen 2010 und 2011 dürfte das taperd Steuerrohr liegen?....



Beim R.C1/C2 gibt es 2011 keine Änderungen am Rahmen (außer der Farbe) und damit auch kein Tapered Steuerrohr.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (5. April 2011)

Kiefer schrieb:


> ....Wie Vincy schon geschrieben hat, sind 200 Rabatt für ein 2010er Modell nicht wirklich gut...



Das möchte ich hier auch noch einmal unterstreichen. Für ein 2010er Bike sollten 25 - 30% Rabatt drin sein. Ich habe für mein R.R2 FS vor den ganzen Änderungen, auch einen Rabatt in dieser Größenordnung, d.h. +/- 1.300 EUR erhalten. Also 200 EUR Rabatt sind für ein 2010er Bike kein gutes Angebot!

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## thommy_b (5. April 2011)

da muss ich wirklich noch mal drüber sprechen mit meinem händler... danke noch mal an alle.

hat noch jemand die erfahrung mit den bremsscheiben gemacht und kann bestätigen, dass ein austausch der scheibe besserung bringt?


----------



## Bolzer1711 (5. April 2011)

Hallo thommy b,

muss RockyRider66 leider widersprechen, der Rahmen des R.C1 FS hat sich bis auf die Farbgebung nicht geÃ¤ndert, kein tapered Steuerrohr.

Der Unterschied zwischen X1800 und X1900 liegt laut Herstellerangaben bei 85 gr. (nicht mal eine Tafel Schokolade), selbst nachgewogen habe ich das nicht. Ansonsten ist die X1800 vom Aufbau etwas anders, glaube Nabe und Speichen sind etwas hochwertiger (alles Herstellerangaben).

Die RX quietscht, habe verschiedene BremsbelÃ¤ge versucht, keine Ãnderung, die Scheiben habe ich nicht ausgewechseltâ¦..   wechsle jedoch trotzdem die komplette Bremse, hier im Forum haben die Fachleute geraten, besonders wenn man einen Carbonlenker hatâ¦  das Carbon wÃ¼rde sich mit der BremsflÃ¼ssigkeit nicht vertragen.

Ansonsten alles richtig, was hier geschrieben wirdâ¦   das Wippen ist Kopfsache, Rotwild hat wirklich ein sehr gut funktionierendes Fahrwerk. Auch ich fahre gut 95% meiner Touren im Sitzen und mit âoffenemâ DÃ¤mpfer. An steilen Rampen, um einen Kurzsprint einzulegen oder im Wiegetritt (Hintern entlasten ;-)) liebe ich es einfach fast ohne Wippen auszukommen. Mein RP2-DÃ¤mpfer ist im geschlossenen Zustand auch nicht zu, wollte ich gar nicht, dann hÃ¤tte ich mir ein Hardtail kaufen kÃ¶nnen. Die von Toxoholics haben es geschafft einen fÃ¼r mich optimalen DÃ¤mpfer einzustellen, d.h. im geschlossenen Zustand hÃ¤rter, aber dennoch aktiv.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe Bolzer1711


----------



## at021971 (5. April 2011)

Kiefer schrieb:


> ...Frag mal bei schaltwerk-bikes nach dem Preis für ein 2011er Pro Modell
> 
> http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/....



Gute Adressen für günstige Rotwild Bikes sind auch immer www. fun-corner.de und www.s-tec-sports.de. Ob die aber noch 2010er Bikes haben, müsste Thommy_b aber am besten telefonisch oder per eMail prüfen.

Auch wenn man nicht in so einem entfernten Shop kaufen möchte, taugen diese um ein lokales Angebot zu challengen. ;-)

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## SchrottRox (5. April 2011)

thommy_b schrieb:


> hat noch jemand die erfahrung mit den bremsscheiben gemacht und kann bestätigen, dass ein austausch der scheibe besserung bringt?



Am R.E1 hat bei mir der Tausch auf Windcutter-Scheiben tatsächlich etwas gebracht. Habe allerdings Heyes-Bremsen dran.

An meinem Rocky RMX mit Avid Code-Bremsen haben schon andere Beläge geholfen (die billigsten aus der Bucht...)

Am Rocky Slayer mit Formula Oro hat bisher überhaupt nichts geholfen - Kupferpaste unter den Belägen, Beläge angephast, andere Scheiben, Speichen nachgezogen. Einzig eine andere Felge (bei mir macht die hintere Bremse Musik) täte helfen - will ich aber nicht...
Andere Beläge müsste ich mir erst mal noch besorgen - wäre noch eine Option


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (5. April 2011)

Die X1900 haben 2mm Speichen (Champion), statt der konifizierten (Competition), Messingnippel statt Alu und der Freilaufkörper ist aus Stahl statt Alu.
Besser sind da schon die X1600, da die hinten ein Zahnscheiben-Freilaufsystem haben. Zudem kann man die Nabe (DT 350) für verschiedene Standards (QR, TB, X-12) umrüsten. Beim X1800/1900 sind es DT 370.

Ich fahre auch die Formula RX. Da ist es Glückssache, die ganz geräuschfrei zubekommen. Zudem neigt die zum Schleifen, daß liegt an den dünnen Bremsscheiben und den sehr geringen Freiraum zwischen den Bremsbelägen. Von deren Bremsleistung und Dosierbarkeit bin ich zufrieden damit.


----------



## prodigy (5. April 2011)

Bzgl Rotwild 2010er Modelle erscheint mir das recht günstig: (ganz nach unten blättern)

http://www.wellmannbikes.de/index.php?id=neue-bikes

Ansonsten macht Torsten von Cycle Planet auch sehr faire Preise bei sehr kompetenter Betreuung 

http://www.cycle-planet.de/startseite.html


@thommy_b
Nach dem was Du gerne fährst, würde ich an Deiner Stelle ein C1 nehmen.

Federweg wird seit einiger Zeit total gehypt, bringt aber auch halt Nachteile mit sich. Wenn man manchmal so schaut, wieviel Federweg man bei einer "harten" Abfahrt wirklich benötigt hat, ist so mancher oftmals überrascht


----------



## thommy_b (5. April 2011)

so, danke noch mal. vor allem wellmannbikes scheint mir ein supertipp, das ist mehr oder weniger bei mir um die ecke und die preise sehen schon sehr gut aus.


----------



## Orakel (5. April 2011)

so, ich erschwere dir noch ein bisschen deine Entscheidung, würde zum X1 Greifen, egal ob 2010oder 2011er Modell, das 2011er X1 hat ein um 5mm kürzeres Oberrohr und einen Sitzwinkel von 74° anstatt 73° im Modell 2010, dadurch klettert das 2011er noch besser.
Eine schnelle Runde mit dem X1 ist kein problem, geht auch, das Wippen (leicht) hat mich nicht gestört den das X1 ist ein AM und für den Einsatzzweck kann ich darüber hinweg sehn.
Zum Lrsatz. mein M1600 von DT wieht schon laut Hersteller (HP) 1740gr.


----------



## schlurz (5. April 2011)

Paar Bilderchen für die wilde Meute.

















Und da wieder auf der Formula RX rumgetreten wird - tret ich doch gleich mal mit. Die Bremse ist "naja". Das triffts ganz gut. 
Fliegt auch in Verbindung mit nem neuen Laufradsatz dann runter. Dauert aber noch  .


----------



## thommy_b (5. April 2011)

ohje, ihr macht es mir nicht einfach. ich werde schätzungsweise morgen noch mal testfahren und zwar ein x1 und ein c1 und dann werde ich entscheiden (evtl. dann auch pro, dann hätte sich das problem mit der bremse erledigt oder hat die r1x auch ihre macken?. 

kurze frage noch, bei ca. 172cm und einer beinlänge von ca. 90-95cm. welche rahmengröße, s oder m? keine sorge, ich werde es noch ausprobieren ;-)


----------



## Orakel (5. April 2011)

thommy_b schrieb:


> ohje, ihr macht es mir nicht einfach. ich werde schätzungsweise morgen noch mal testfahren und zwar ein x1 und ein c1 und dann werde ich entscheiden (evtl. dann auch pro, dann hätte sich das problem mit der bremse erledigt oder hat die r1x auch ihre macken?.
> 
> kurze frage noch, bei ca. 172cm und einer beinlänge von ca. 90-95cm. welche rahmengröße, s oder m? keine sorge, ich werde es noch ausprobieren ;-)


Gr.M, hier unter 9. kannst du die passende Größe nachlesen 
http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/service/faq
beim pro (X1) hat der Lrsatz/Hinterbau ne Steckachse was ich als sehr empfehlenswert finde, einfacher Radausbau, steiferer Hinterbau.


----------



## schlurz (5. April 2011)

Hey thommy,

wie schaut denn die Testfahrt aus? Nur eine Runde über den Hof oder kannste es auch mal quer durch die Pampa bei dir bewegen?
Und du hast ja monsterlange Haxn. Ich fahr bei 1,78m und Schrittlänge 87cm eine R.C1 in Größe M.
Zwecks S oder M - probieren. Wobei bei der Schrittlänge - ist das wirklich deine? - eher M.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. April 2011)

Red mit dem Händler und tausch die Bremse direkt gegen eine Magura aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommy_b (5. April 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> Gr.M, hier unter 9. kannst du die passende Größe nachlesen
> http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/service/faq
> beim pro (X1) hat der Lrsatz/Hinterbau ne Steckachse was ich als sehr empfehlenswert finde, einfacher Radausbau, steiferer Hinterbau.



oh, danke. habe ich nicht gesehen. 

was ich fahren darf, weiß ich noch nicht, ich war noch nie bei dem händler. und doofe frage: ab wo misst man die schrittlänge? ab hüftgelenk?


----------



## Orakel (5. April 2011)

thommy_b schrieb:


> oh, danke. habe ich nicht gesehen.
> 
> was ich fahren darf, weiß ich noch nicht, ich war noch nie bei dem händler. und doofe frage: ab wo misst man die schrittlänge? ab hüftgelenk?


zwischen den Beinen, Strümpfig oder Barfüssig gegen ne Wand lehnen, Buch zwischen die Beine nehmen, hochschieben bis das Buch am Schn..tel anliegt, messen


----------



## at021971 (5. April 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> Gr.M, hier unter 9. kannst du die passende Größe nachlesen http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/service/faq ...


 

Beim R.C1/C2 ist das zwar nicht von Bedeutung, da hier die 2010er und 2011er Rahmen gleich sind, aber für alle anderen Modelle sollte man wissen, dass die Angaben auf der Rotwild Service Seite für die 2010 Bikes sind.

Und diese Werte können nur ein Anhaltpunkt sein, denn ich würde bei meinen 1,91 m Körpergröße und 94 cm Schrittlänge niemals eine R.C1 in XL kaufen. Für einen Tourer mir AM-Ambitionen wären mir die 640 mm Oberrohrlänge einfach zu lang. Da sitze ich ja dann gestreckter als auf meinem R.R2 FS.


----------



## thommy_b (5. April 2011)

na dann doch eher 82-83 cm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ich werde morgen probefahren, hilft ja alles nix und ich freu mich drauf.

vielen dank noch mal an alle. und wieso ist jetzt diese bremse auch wieder nix? in tests schneidet die doch gut ab?


----------



## at021971 (5. April 2011)

Wenn Du die Formula R1 meinst, die ist sehr gut. Eine der leichtesten Bremsen am Markt. Dabei standfest und mit sehr guter Bremskraft ausgestattet. 

Einziger Punkt an dem sich die Geister scheiden, ist die Verwendung von DOT als Bremsflüssigkeit. Das ist nicht nett zu Carbon, biologisch bedenklich und zieht Wasser. Aber es ist auch deutlich wärmeresistenter als Mineralöl, welches Magura und Shimano verwenden.


----------



## Corax1975 (6. April 2011)

Den Wellmann kann ich Dir guten Gewissen empfehlen. Super Kompetent und macht Dir bestimmt nen guten Preis. Ich habe da jetzt mein zweites Rad her. Es war bestimmt nicht das letzte von dort...

Gruß




thommy_b schrieb:


> so, danke noch mal. vor allem wellmannbikes scheint mir ein supertipp, das ist mehr oder weniger bei mir um die ecke und die preise sehen schon sehr gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morei (6. April 2011)

Ne Frage zu den M 1600 Laufrädern des X1, fährt die jemand mit 2,4" Reifen?
Würde gerne mal die Queen in 2,4" testen, nur habe ich an diversen Stellen gelesen, dass die Felge eigentlich zu schmal dafür ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. April 2011)

Die felge ist so breit wie die 5.1.
Da kannst du 2,4er reifen bedenkenlos drauf fahren.


----------



## thommy_b (6. April 2011)

Corax1975 schrieb:


> Den Wellmann kann ich Dir guten Gewissen empfehlen. Super Kompetent und macht Dir bestimmt nen guten Preis. Ich habe da jetzt mein zweites Rad her. Es war bestimmt nicht das letzte von dort...
> 
> Gruß


 
danke, ich werde nachher dort vorbeifahren. bin gespannt...


----------



## prodigy (6. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die felge ist so breit wie die 5.1.
> Da kannst du 2,4er reifen bedenkenlos drauf fahren.



schön wär´s.

Die M1600 haben 19,5 mm Innenbreite, die 5.1 21mm (gleiche Felge wie beim EX 1750)

hier stehts http://www.dtswiss.com/getdoc/8e0706f4-3e76-40ff-884f-813cad9c849d/TechnicalDatasheet.aspx

Eine 2.4er Rubber Queen würde ich da nicht darauf fahren..


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. April 2011)

Ah stimmt.
Er ist aber 2,4 frei gegeben.

Habe die 2,4er Queen sogar auf den alten Crossmax XL gefahren, problemlos.

Ich hab da keine Bedenken.
Warum auch?


----------



## H.B.O (6. April 2011)

Hi, ich will mir ein Rotwild E1 kaufen und bin Besitzer einer ISCG (old) Kettenführung. In der Beschreibung heißt es der Rahmen hat ISCG 05, wenn man aber die Bilder auf der HP anschaut sieht man, dass der ISCG Adapter angeschraubt ist. Sind die Anschraubpunkte identisch mit ISCG (old) oder kann man zumindest einen anderen Adapter montieren ?

danke H.B.O


----------



## Herbert_Gozambo (7. April 2011)

Tag die Herrn Ritter,

nachdem mir mein Canyon Nerve MR 9.0 vor 3 Wochen vor der Haustür dauerhaft zwangsentliehen wurde, reihe ich mich nun in die Riege der Rotwildritter ein.

Heute wird es abgeholt.
Rahmen R.C1 FS Competition
Kurbel und Schalthebel XT (Trigger), Rest XTR
RockShox Sid Worldcup [FONT="]Cup Carbon Dual Air, Pushloc (100mm).[/FONT]
Laufradsatz Crossmax ST
Bremsen: XT Disc

Neu, mit allen Scheinen + Rechnung für 2000 Öcken.

Da es auf Marathon/leichte Trails geht, gibt´s vorne einen Vredestein Panther und hinten einen Intense  FRO DH Lite.
Irgendwann werden dann mal die Shimano-Bremsen einer Hope weichen müssen, aber das Studentenbudget ist erstmal für eine längere Weile ausgereizt.

Hat sich allein schon wegen dem netten Forum hier gelohnt.
Euch einen schönen Tag, ich kanns kaum erwarten.


----------



## SchrottRox (7. April 2011)

Herbert_Gozambo schrieb:


> Tag die Herrn Ritter,
> 
> nachdem mir mein Canyon Nerve MR 9.0 vor 3 Wochen vor der Haustür dauerhaft zwangsentliehen wurde, reihe ich mich nun in die Riege der Rotwildritter ein.
> 
> ...



Gratulation!

...aber pass nun bitte etwas besser auf das Radel auf, wäre ja zum


----------



## SchrottRox (7. April 2011)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Hi, ich will mir ein Rotwild E1 kaufen und bin Besitzer einer ISCG (old) Kettenführung. In der Beschreibung heißt es der Rahmen hat ISCG 05, wenn man aber die Bilder auf der HP anschaut sieht man, dass der ISCG Adapter angeschraubt ist. Sind die Anschraubpunkte identisch mit ISCG (old) oder kann man zumindest einen anderen Adapter montieren ?
> 
> danke H.B.O



Hi,

sieht echt so wie ein angeschraubter Adapter aus...







Da muss sich mal einer der (mindestens zwei) Besitzer dazu melden...


----------



## Herbert_Gozambo (7. April 2011)

>>...aber pass nun bitte etwas besser auf das Radel auf, wäre ja zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gut da Du das sagst. Mann hab ich gelacht und mich gefreut, als diese Krücke von perfekt auf mich abgestimmtes Racebike endlich weg war. Die Jungs haben das "Bitte mitnehmen" Schild auch viel zu lang ignoriert gehabt. Hatte mich schon gewundert, was für einen schlechten Ruf Canyon haben muss.
Dann pass ich besser mal auf mein neues Bike auf und wenns hart auf hart kommt kauf ich mir sogar eins von diesen Dingern - ich glaub Fahrradschloss heißen die. Gibt´s eh grad umme Ecke bei Aldi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (7. April 2011)

@ Herbert_G.: Bitte dann mal ein Foto von deinem C1! So einen individuellen Aufbau sieht man doch eher weniger hier in letzter Zeit.

Viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## at021971 (7. April 2011)

Herbert_Gozambo schrieb:


> Tag die Herrn Ritter,
> 
> nachdem mir mein Canyon Nerve MR 9.0 vor 3 Wochen vor der Haustür dauerhaft zwangsentliehen wurde, reihe ich mich nun in die Riege der Rotwildritter ein.
> 
> ...


 

Glückwunsch zum Bike und willkommen in unserem Kreis.

Wenn ich mir Deine Bike Konfiguration so anschaue, sieht es für mich so aus, als wenn Du Dir das erste R.C1 FS aus dem Jahre 2008 gegönnt hast. Also das Modell, welches von der Konstruktion her den heutigen R.R1/R2 Modellen sehr nahe kommt. Stell doch bei Gelegenheit mal Bilder ein!


----------



## Herbert_Gozambo (7. April 2011)

Ah okay, daher die Teile-Konfiguration - der Rahmen ist aber der vom 2011er. Die Teile sind alle neu bis auf die Laufräder mit 300km. Ich denke das Angebot ist äusserst fair, wenn ich mir die Einzelteilpreise so ansehe. Photos folgen natürlich. Meine hässliche Fresse erspar ich Euch aber, auch wenn Sie voller Glück strahlen wird

Herbi


----------



## at021971 (7. April 2011)

Wenn das doch ein 2011 Rahmen ist, warum dann eine 100 mm Gabel. Das passt doch gar nicht zum aktuellen R.C1 FS. Da hättest Du ein sehr gut arbeitenden, soften und schluckfreudigen 120 mm Hinterbau und kastrierst das Bike an Der Front mit einer 100 Gabel. Was hat Dich dazu bewegt es so zu bestücken?

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## prodigy (7. April 2011)

was für eine Einbaulänge hat denn die RockShox Gabel?
Eine orignal verbaute Fox F120 hat ca. 49,5cm. Wenn sie entsprechend kürzer ist, bekommst Du um es es mal positiv auszudrücken ein sehr wendiges Bike 

Dein Lenkwinkel wird durch die kürzere Gabel nämlich steiler, ca. 0,5 Grad je cm.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. April 2011)

Die Rock Shox SID World Cup, RLT und RLTti  gibt es aber auch seit 2011 als 120 mm Version. Dazu noch als tapered oder 1 1/8 Schaft und 2 Achssystemen. Vielleicht ist es ja nur ein Schreibfehler von Herbert_G.. 
Ein C1 FS mit ner 100er Gabel würde ich mir nicht andrehen lassen.


----------



## Orakel (7. April 2011)

so sieht die ISCGaufnahme (05) am X2 aus, hoffe es hilft weiter.


----------



## H.B.O (7. April 2011)

glaub nicht dass die schrauben im abstand von  iscg old  sind..werds ausprobieren, danke


----------



## Schmittler (7. April 2011)

Mein R1 hat über die letzten Wochen ordentlich abgespeckt. Das Ergebnis:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (7. April 2011)

das gewicht ist beeindruckend und noch dazu weil es ein alu und kein carbon rahmen ist!
perfekt!!

viel spass


----------



## at021971 (7. April 2011)

Wie TOM4 schon schrieb, beindruckend. Und immer wieder ein klassisch schönes Bike in seinem weiß/rot. Die Diät war aber vermutlich auch nicht gnaz günstig.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## thommy_b (7. April 2011)

danke noch mal für alle hilfestellungen, insb. für den tipp mit wellmannbike. super beratung, faire preise und noch mein altes bike in zahlung genommen. sehr cool. und morgen geht's los


----------



## Orakel (7. April 2011)

thommy_b schrieb:


> danke noch mal für alle hilfestellungen, insb. für den tipp mit wellmannbike. super beratung, faire preise und noch mein altes bike in zahlung genommen. sehr cool. und morgen geht's los


so, und was wird es?


----------



## Orakel (7. April 2011)

@ Schmittler
Respekt, 8,3Kg da kannscht net Motza, das Schaltwerk würde in der Optik auch zu meinem X2 passen.


----------



## thommy_b (7. April 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> so, und was wird es?



es IST ein R.C1 FS pro mit Rahmen von 2010, alles andere 2011.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cerebro (7. April 2011)

Hi,

kennt einer von euch, dass genaue Rahmengewicht vom "ROTWILD R.R2 HT" (Größe M) Modell 2010.

Danke


----------



## Herbert_Gozambo (7. April 2011)

@at021971 >>Da hättest Du ein sehr gut arbeitenden, soften und schluckfreudigen 120  mm Hinterbau und kastrierst das Bike an Der Front mit einer 100 Gabel.  Was hat Dich dazu bewegt es so zu bestücken?

Ich hab das nicht bestückt. Ich hab das so neu von jemanden gekauft, der es so bestückt hat. Bei dem Preis fang ich auch nicht an zum meckern, da hätte mich auch eine rosa Blümchenklingel nicht irritiert. Komm gerade von der Abholung zurück. Leider waren es nur 5km Rückfahrt vom Bahnhof, dass gute Stück hat Vortrieb ohne Ende.
Morgen noch beim Radlhändler auf meine Feinheiten einstellen und die bescheidenen Griffe und die Bereifung wechseln - und dem Samstag im Freien steht nichts mehr im Wege, dann gibt es auch ein paar schön eingesaute Bilder.
Noch ist die Gabel 5km neu. Sollt ich Sie ausbauen, verkaufen und für den Gegenwert ne 120er einbauen?  Was wär denn ein realistischer Preis als Verkaufswert?


----------



## Schmittler (8. April 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> @ Schmittler
> ...das Schaltwerk würde in der Optik auch zu meinem X2 passen.



Dann musst du deins entweder auch auseinander bauen oder du kaufst dir das neue X.0 in schwarz, das sieht sehr ähnlich aus. Ist dann halt aber auch deutlich schwerer.


----------



## Orakel (8. April 2011)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Dann musst du deins entweder auch auseinander bauen oder du kaufst dir das neue X.0 in schwarz, das sieht sehr ähnlich aus. Ist dann halt aber auch deutlich schwerer.


Ich hab z.Z Carbonplatten bei der Arbeit  damit lässt sich das Schaltwerk etwas Gewichtsreduzieren und rote Aluschrauben liegen schon daheim.


----------



## Knaller2010 (8. April 2011)

Ola! - liebe Community!

Ja, ich bin "ein wenig" fremdgegangen und habe trotz einer anderen Klasse wieder einen Hirschen gewählt.





Die Rahmennummer ist übrigens die "001" 

Greetz from Knaller


----------



## at021971 (8. April 2011)

Herbert_Gozambo schrieb:


> ...Sollt ich Sie ausbauen, verkaufen und für den Gegenwert ne 120er einbauen?  Was wär denn ein realistischer Preis als Verkaufswert?...


 
Nachher wieder etwas zu verkaufen, zahlt sich nicht immer aus. Aber wenn Du nicht unbedingt wieder eine Rock Shox SID Worldcup haben möchstest, sondern eine 2010er Fox F120, DT Swiss XMM100 oder eine normale SID mit 120 mm Federweg nimmst, kann das auch nahezu eine Nullsummenspiel werden.

Am Markt bekommt man die Rock Shox SID Worldcup für rund 650 EUR. Wenn Du Deine "gebrauchte" und gekürzte verkaufts, wirst Du vermutlich einiges darunter liegen. Vielleicht sind +/- 500 EUR drin. Aber vieleicht hast Du auch Glück und bekommst etwas mehr dafür. Für die +/- 500 EUR bekommst Du mit etwas Glück auch eine der oben genannten 120 mm Gabeln.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (9. April 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hat jemand von Euch schon mal das Tretlager vom X1 gewechselt? Muss meines wechseln, da auf der linken Seite das Tretlager nicht mehr nur rau läuft, sondern vielmehr nur noch ruckartig läuft.

Hat bereits jemand Erfahrung mit den Einpresslagern gesammelt? Mein Händler meint, das er bereits viele Lager wechseln musste (nicht bei Rotwild), und die Lager eine mittlere bis schlechte Qualität haben.

Und letzte Frage, welches Werkzeug bräuchte ich, wenn ich selber wechseln will?

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## Herbert_Gozambo (9. April 2011)

Erste Fahreindrücke nach 60 km mit ein wenig Trail und viel Stadt und die Hälfte davon beschissener Gegenwind:

Der Hinterbau ist sensationell. Nur bei kräftigen Antrittsspurts störend, aber einfach mal schnell den Hebel umgelegt. 

Die Lenkung ist absolut agil und dermaßen sicher in der Spur, ich bin jetzt schon engere Kurvenradien gefahren als mit meinem Canyon nach 2 Jahren Gewöhnungszeit.

Dass Gewicht ist spürbar mehr, macht sich aber bei der Geschwindigkeit trotzdem nicht so bemerkbar, dann müssen halt einfach die Wadeln dicker werden.

Was mich ein wenig stört ist die nicht ganz so racelastige Abstimmung der Körperhaltung. Ich werde es wohl mit einem etwas längeren Vorbau versuchen - 120 statt 100mm und den einfach vom Winkel her verkehrt einbauen um tiefer zu kommen. Vielleich hat ja jemand nen Tip für mich, im Schrauben und Technikwissen bin ich ein unbeschriebenes Blatt.

Zusammengefasst kann ich einfach nur sagen - Schade das die Tour schon vorbei ist und die eigene körperliche Fitness der Hinderungsgrund fürs weiterfahren war, aber das wird sich ändern. Das Bike ist echt der Wahnsinn.

Man kriegt auch viele abschätzende (nicht abschätzige) Blicke mit dem Bike.


----------



## Kiefer (9. April 2011)

Herbert_Gozambo schrieb:


> Erste Fahreindrücke nach 60 km mit ein wenig Trail und viel Stadt und die Hälfte davon beschissener Gegenwind:
> 
> Der Hinterbau ist sensationell. Nur bei kräftigen Antrittsspurts störend, aber einfach mal schnell den Hebel umgelegt.
> 
> ...




Hi Herbert

Viel Spaß mit dem C1 

Wo bleiben die Bilder ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Knaller2010 (10. April 2011)

So, 
jetzt noch einmal in besserer Auflösung - zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass der "minimale" Gewichtsunterschied schon zu spüren ist...

Allerdings ist die vollgefederte Variante auch wesentlich komfortabler...










Ich werde den Geländehirschen in den Osterferien mit nach Mallorca nehmen (habe bei M Bikes einige Touren gebucht). Fotos und Erfahrungsbericht werde ich auf jeden Fall wieder online stellen...

Grüße Knaller2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (10. April 2011)

schaun gut aus die beiden!
 aber beim renner ist die sattelüberhöhung schon prutal, oder?

viel spass auf malle!


----------



## Deichfräse (10. April 2011)

Sonnige Grüße aus dem Norden der Republik!
Hab´ zwar offiziell noch paar Wochen Sperre vom Doc für die ganz großen sportlichen Aktivitäten, aber so kleine leichtere Runden gehen schon ziemlich problemlos.
Von daher frische Bilder vom Enduro-Hirsch:


----------



## Knaller2010 (10. April 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> schaun gut aus die beiden!
> aber beim renner ist die sattelüberhöhung schon prutal, oder?
> 
> viel spass auf malle!



 Kommt noch 'nen Triathlon-Aufsatz drauf - Spacer geht auch noch drunter, aber passt eigentlich ganz gut  ich habe kurze Beine, aber lange Arme


Greetz
Knaller2010


----------



## Knaller2010 (10. April 2011)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Sonnige Grüße aus dem Norden der Republik!
> Hab´ zwar offiziell noch paar Wochen Sperre vom Doc für die ganz großen sportlichen Aktivitäten, aber so kleine leichtere Runden gehen schon ziemlich problemlos.
> Von daher frische Bilder vom Enduro-Hirsch:



...ist ja gar kein Dreck dran - trägst Du das Rad? 

Sieht sehr gepflegt aus!

Grüße in den Norden
Knaller2010


----------



## Deichfräse (10. April 2011)

Ich hab´ die Zwangspause in der Tat mit etwas Pflege "überbrückt". Ganz ohne Bike geht es eben nicht...
...und bei dem Wetter derzeit gibt´s auch nicht wirklich viel Dreck, mit dem man das Teil schmücken könnte - nur bißchen Staub eben.
Ich versuch´s aber nachher gleich noch einmal.


----------



## TOM4 (10. April 2011)

hab meins auch mal wieder ein bisschen gepimpt!

neue gabel + neuer lenker,..

so wie´s jetzt da steht 10,7kg! (ich freu mich!! )


----------



## TOM4 (10. April 2011)

freu mich doch nicht! hab seit kurzem so ein helles knacken und heute hab ich mich mal intensiver auf die suche gemacht und siehe da ein RISS im bereich steuerrohr unterrohr!!





oberhalb der markierung ist der riss!

ich könnte heulen ich fahr mitte mai an den gardasee und jetzt ist mien rad kaputt!

wie ist rotwild denn so bei solchen sachen. ich hab denen mal ein mail auf ihrer kontaktseite geschreiben und hoffe natürlich das sie sich melden!

ich werd noch verrückt - zuerst macht meine bremse schlapp - dann mein dämpfer - dann werd ich krank und jetzt daaaaaaaaaas!!!!!

ich hoffe wenigstens ihr könnt dieses herrliche frühjahrswetter nutzen!

gruß tom


----------



## hhninja81 (10. April 2011)

Ach Du Schei.e!! Das sieht ja nicht gut aus..... Wie alt ist denn das gute Stück?


----------



## single-malts (10. April 2011)

Tach,

an meinem R.R2 (2010) ist mir der DT-Dämpfer am Hinterbau wesentlich zu weich (wenig Race) und er fängt gerne an zu schmatzen.

Wie geht es euch?
Hat einer den RP23 drin?
Oder soll ich auf Schiffschaukel mit ner 120er FOX RLT umbauen, dann hab ich ein All-Mountain (GT2)?

Danke für eure Rückmeldung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (10. April 2011)

Baujahr 08!  hätte eigentlich noch ein paar "monate" halten sollen!!


----------



## hhninja81 (10. April 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Baujahr 08!  hätte eigentlich noch ein paar "monate" halten sollen!!



Wenn Du Erstbesitzer bist und den Rahmen registriert hast, würde ich es direkt über den Händler an ADP schicken.


----------



## TOM4 (10. April 2011)

bin erstbesitzer - hab den rahmen allerdings nicht registriert und mein händler hat keine rotwild mehr!

werd mal nachfragen wie´s in so einem fall aussieht.

ich hoffe rotwild meldet sich bei mir. was ich so beim mitlesen mitbekommen hab - ist adp eigentlich eh sehr kulant was solche dinge betrifft. (hoffentlich auch bei mir!)


----------



## hhninja81 (10. April 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> bin erstbesitzer - hab den rahmen allerdings nicht registriert und mein händler hat keine rotwild mehr!
> 
> werd mal nachfragen wie´s in so einem fall aussieht.
> 
> ich hoffe rotwild meldet sich bei mir. was ich so beim mitlesen mitbekommen hab - ist adp eigentlich eh sehr kulant was solche dinge betrifft. (hoffentlich auch bei mir!)



Drück Dir die Daumen..... Schade um das schöne Teil!


----------



## TOM4 (10. April 2011)

herzlichen dank..... ich kann jetzt jeden daumen brauchen!!


----------



## Andreas S. (10. April 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> freu mich doch nicht! hab seit kurzem so ein helles knacken und heute hab ich mich mal intensiver auf die suche gemacht und siehe da ein RISS im bereich steuerrohr unterrohr!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sei froh das du es so gesehen hast.
Ich hatte 2010 genau an der gleichen Stelle nen Riss.Gemerkt habe ich es allerdings erst während eines 24h Rennen wo die Karre unter mir zusammen gebrochen ist.Das bei 35 kmh und Schotter.6 Rippchen und Schlüsselbein waren dann auch gerissen.
ADP hat sich aber sehr kulant gezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (10. April 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> sei froh das du es so gesehen hast.
> Ich hatte 2010 genau an der gleichen Stelle nen Riss.Gemerkt habe ich es allerdings erst während eines 24h Rennen wo die Karre unter mir zusammen gebrochen ist.Das bei 35 kmh und Schotter.6 Rippchen und Schlüsselbein waren dann auch gerissen.
> ADP hat sich aber sehr kulant gezeigt.


 
oh!! da kann ich ja nur froh sein, das sich meine erste ausfahrt durch meine kaputte bremse usw. verzögert hat. 

hoffe dir gehts wieder gut - vielleicht kannst du mir mal per pn schreiben "wie" kulant adp bei dir war!


----------



## at021971 (10. April 2011)

single-malts schrieb:


> ....an meinem R.R2 (2010) ist mir der DT-Dämpfer am Hinterbau wesentlich zu weich (wenig Race) und er fängt gerne an zu schmatzen.
> Wie geht es euch?
> Hat einer den RP23 drin?
> Oder soll ich auf Schiffschaukel mit ner 120er FOX RLT umbauen, dann hab ich ein All-Mountain (GT2)?...


 
Ich hatte im Herbst, als ich mein R.R2 probefuhr, einen RP23 und eine Magura Durin Marathon MD120M drin. Ich habe beide beim anschließenden Kauf austauschen lassen. Heute fahre ich eine Fox F100 RL und einen DT Swiss XM180. 

Beim RP23 lag der Grund darin, dass man selbst bei maximalem Druck (300 PSI) keinen SAG unter einem Zentimeter einstellen konnte. Das heißt, beim dem 1,25" Federweg, den der Dämpfer zur Verfügung stellt, wären es fast 30% SAG gewesen. Ob der Dämpfer eine Schlag hat oder es dran lag, dass der RP23 generell sehr viel Druck benötigt, kann ich nicht sagen. 

Aber auch beim XM180 hat mein Händler zweimal eine Dämpfer von Rotwild kommen lassen, bis er eine hatte, der dem Hinterbau gewachsen war. 

Generell muß ich aber sagen, dass der kugelgelagerte Hinterbau des R.R2 FS ab Modelljahr 2010 deutlich feinfühliger ist als der mit Gleitlagern bestückte eines 2009er R.GT1.

Ich fahre den XM180 heute mit rund 180 PSI und kann mich eigentlich nicht beschweren. Der SAG stellt sich bei ca. 5 mm ein und der Hinterbau spricht feinfühlig an, ohne zu wippen. Er wirkt dabei softer als der des R.GT1, ohne dass man es bei der Performance merkt.

Die 120 mm Gabel hat im Zusammenspiel mit dem tief in den SAG gehenden RP23 Hinterbau bei mir ein gewisses Chopperfeeling aufkommen lassen, so dass ganz schnell klar was, dass hier eine 100 mm Gabel reingehört.


----------



## single-malts (10. April 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> at021972



Danke für dein Feedback.
Also werde ich auch mal was anderes von DT ausprobieren....

die Feinfühligkeit des Hinterbaus ist ja ganz schön, jedoch kommt die "von Rotwild getunete" Durin R da nicht mit.... die fühlt sich halt nach Race an.

Deine Empfehlung wäre also eine FOX 100 statt 120 ?


----------



## heizer1980 (10. April 2011)

@ Tom
Kopf hoch wird schon werden, auch ich drücke dir die Daumen.

P.S.
Werde wohl auch mal meinen Rahmen bei ADP registrieren, damit ich an die drei Jahre komme.


----------



## at021971 (10. April 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> ....wie ist rotwild denn so bei solchen sachen. ich hab denen mal ein mail auf ihrer kontaktseite geschreiben und hoffe natürlich das sie sich melden!....


 

Ich hatte selbst einen RCC.09, der nach drei Jahren Risse zeigte.Ich fand den Riss am Sitzrohr bei einer Überprüfung. Dieses, sieben Tage vordem Start zum AlpX. ADP tauschte Rahmen anstandslos in wenigen Tagen gegeneinen neuen. Meine Erfahrungen damals war, dass Rotwild bei derKulanzabwicklung vorbildlich agiert. 

Hier der Ablauf, da das Ganze ja wegen des AlpX sehr unterZeitdruck stand: 
*SA* *04.09.04:*
- Nach drei Jahren fallen mir bei der Generalprobe zum AlpX 2004Risse in der geteilten Sitzstrebe meines 2001er RCC09. Ich wurde nachdenklichund schaute mir das Bike genau an, da bei diesem Event das Stevens F9 meinesFreundes brach
- Noch 6 Tage bis zum geplanten AlpX
- Ich sende noch am Abend eine Mail mit Bildern und der Bitte um Bewertung anADP
*MO 06.09.04*
-Umgehenden Anweisung von Peter Böhm mit dem Bike nicht mehr auf den AlpX zugehen
- ADP nimmt telefonisch Kontakt mit mir auf, um das weitere Vorgehenzu klären
- ADP bietet an, den Rahmen kostenlos gegen einen neuen RCC.09 zu tauschen odergegen Zuzahlung (40%) ein 2005er Bike zu erhalten
- Ich entschied mich für das RCC.09, da das RCC 1.0 noch nicht verfügbar warund das RCC 0.3 mir nicht zusagte 
- ADP besorgt umgehend den RCC.09 Rahmen bei einem ihrer Händler, da das Modellja nicht mehr zur Modellpalette gehörte, und schickt ihn mir zu
*DI 07.09.04*
- ADP sendet den neuen RCC.09 Hauptrahmen. Schwinge wird vomdefekten Rahmen übernommen
- ADP vermittelt mich zwecks Umbau an einen Händler in der näheren Umgebung
*MI 08.09.04*
- Ich bringe das Bike und den neuen Rahmen zu besagtem Händler
*DO 09.09.04*
-Zwei Tage vor dem Alpx hatte ich mein kostenlos neu aufgebautes RCC09 wieder
- Seit dem lief das RCC.09 bis ich es Ende 2009 im ADP Upgrade Programmgegen eine R.GT1 tauschte problemlos 

Am besten hättest Du gleich mit Ole Wittrock, Peter Böhm oder Jürgen Liebe Kontakt aufgenommen. Ich drück Dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen. Wird schon ein positives Ende nehmen.


----------



## TOM4 (10. April 2011)

Herzlichen dank für deine detailierte schilderung! Da dies mein erstes rotwild ist, hab ich leider keine persönlichen e-mail adressen von den adp leuten. Aber dein und andreas' s. fall gibt mir hoffnung!


----------



## at021971 (10. April 2011)

single-malts schrieb:


> ...Deine Empfehlung wäre also eine FOX 100 statt 120 ?


 
Also ich bin mit dem Bike eigentlich so zufrieden. Mit 120 mm vorne wäre es mir zu nah an meinem R.GT1. 

Aber mit einem Dämpfer der nicht so tief in den SAG geht, wie der RP23 damals, sind evtl. auch 120 mm akzeptabel. Speziell, wenn man sie bei Bedarf absenken kann. Jedoch glaube ich nicht, dass Du damit das, was Du eigentlich bemängelst, ausgleichen kannst. Eine Gabel mit 120 mm wird dem Bike die letzen Racegene nehmen.


----------



## hotchili001 (11. April 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> herzlichen dank..... ich kann jetzt jeden daumen brauchen!!


 

*Den Dämpfer sofort nach DT Swiss schicken! (DT Service/Adresse auf der DT Website)*
*Die Reperatur,bzw.Garantie-Reperatur läuft direkt über Dt-Swiss!*
*Bei Schmatzgeräuschen ist der Dämpfer defekt,Reperatur erforderlich!!*


----------



## TOM4 (11. April 2011)

@hotchili: ich glaub du hast den falschen beitrag zitiert!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (11. April 2011)

Hallo Rotwilder,

bin hier zwar schon länger vertreten, und ständiger Mitleser, jedoch hab ich noch nie meine beiden Hirschen hier gepostet.
Im Anhang nun endlich mal zwei aktuelle Bilder meiner Bikes.

Ein E1 für den Spaß, und als Begleiter meines nächsten Alpencrosses (als Trailtour geplant) 
Und mein RCC 0.3 als Racebike. 

Beide sollten noch ausreichend Tuningpotential haben. 
Ideen dazu hab ich schon reichlich. 

Gruß Dirk

PS: Und nebenher hab ich dann halt noch ein Drössiger Hardtail (Firebike Teamedition) fürs Training.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (11. April 2011)

@Dirk:
Alpencross als Trailtour hört sich auch nett an. Bin da noch ein wenig am probieren mit der Streckenführung, weil so etwas in der Art käme mir auch sehr gelegen für meine Planung 2012. Habe bis jetzt 2 Routen halbwegs fertig.
Hast du von der Streckenführung ein paar Daten, vielleicht sogar als .gpx-Datei?


----------



## jmr-biking (12. April 2011)

Guten morgen zusammen!

Ich war gestern etwas bei mir in den Wald filmen. Hoffe es gefällt. 
Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## morei (12. April 2011)

Schönes Video


----------



## Betty.Boop (15. April 2011)

Hallo Rotwild-Ritter,

auch wenn ich selbst noch nicht zum Ritter berufen bin, soll meine Frau zunächst erstmal eine Ritterin werden. Das Bike wird individuell basierend auf einem R.C1 FS Rahmen von 2011 aufgebaut. Als Gabel ist derzeit eine *DT Swiss XMM 120 Twin-Shot* ins Auge gefasst. 

Hat jemand von Euch bereits Erfahrungen mit dieser Gabel oder ähnlichen absenkbaren Gabeln am R.C1 FS.

Danke und Grüße
Matthias

PS: Kennt ferner irgendjemand einen Händler, der die XT-Kurbel 10-fach in Schwarz, wie bei Rotwild verbaut, anbietet.


----------



## at021971 (15. April 2011)

Ich habe zwar kein R.C1 FS, dafür aber neuerdings eine XMM100 Twin Shot an meinem Cube. Optisch eine wunderschöne Gabel. Vom Fahrgefühl würde ich sie als softer beschreiben, als z.B. eine Fox F100. Sie spreicht gut an und die Steifigkeit ist o.k., aber nicht außergewöhnlich. Das macht sich dadurch bemerkbar, dass ab und zu die Bremse nach Kurvenfahrten kurzzeitig leicht schleift. Von der Funktion ist die Gabel top. Schöne hochwertige Bedienelemente, mit der man die Gabel in der ersten Stufe leicht absenken kann. Hierbei bleibt dann ein gewisser Restfederweg erhalten. In der zweiten Stufe wird die Gabel dann vollständig blockiert. Das geht bei vollem Federweg oder auch wenn sie schon abgesenkt ist.

An einem R.C1 FS kann ich mir die Gabel recht gut vorstellen, da sie vermutlich, dadurch, dass sie softer (aber nicht zu soft) ist, gut zum ebenfalls eher soften Hinterbau diese Bikes passt. Optisch passen meines Erachtens XMM 120 und R.C1 FS nicht wirklich gut zusammen. Da wären eine weiße Fox F120, Rock Shox SID oder Reba passender. Bei einem schwarzen R.C1 FS sehe das aber schon wieder anders aus, da sich hier eine schwarze XMM 120 besser in die Optik des Bike integriert.


----------



## at021971 (15. April 2011)

Betty.Boop schrieb:


> ....
> PS: Kennt ferner irgendjemand einen Händler, der die XT-Kurbel 10-fach in Schwarz, wie bei Rotwild verbaut, anbietet.


 
Die 2012er XT soll es ab Juni eh serienmäßig in schwarz geben. Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/04/14/shimano-xt-shimano-xtr-2012-vorstellung/


----------



## Kiefer (16. April 2011)

Hallo

Hier mal ein Ghost zuammen mit meinem R.C1 FS
Es ist das Bike meiner Tochter.
Wir haben heute Abend noch eine kleine Runde zusammen gedreht 

Gruß und schönes Wochenende
Thomas

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/876621


----------



## Mainbiker363 (17. April 2011)

Hallo,

Melde mich nochmal zurück, mit dem defekten Tretlager.
Hatte mein X1 beim Händler, und obwohl ich den direkten Vergleich beider Lager hatte, nämlich das Rechte, was klassisch ruhig und ohne ruckeln lief, und dann das linke, was sich beim drehen anfühlte als würde es mit kantigen Kugeln laufen, mein Händler meinte das wäre wohl normal. Er hat Fett eingepresst, und gestern wars auch anfangs gut. Aber heute nach 60km hört sich das treten an als würde etwas schleifen, und das vor allem wenn ich den Berg hochfahre.

Habt Ihr schon Erfahrung gesammelt mit den Einpresslagern?

Würde mir gerne Werkzeuge kaufen, um das Lager selbst zu wechseln.


----------



## Orakel (17. April 2011)

also, bei meinem X1 hat das Pressfit Tadellos Funktioniert, und das bei ganz Jahreswetter einsatz.
Du brauchst dann (glaube ich) zwei Werkzeuge, eins zum herrausbauen(schlagen) und eins zum Einpressen, wenn du es sauber machen möchtest, wovon ich ausgehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (17. April 2011)

Betty.Boop schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild-Ritter,
> 
> auch wenn ich selbst noch nicht zum Ritter berufen bin, soll meine Frau zunächst erstmal eine Ritterin werden. Das Bike wird individuell basierend auf einem R.C1 FS Rahmen von 2011 aufgebaut. Als Gabel ist derzeit eine *DT Swiss XMM 120 Twin-Shot* ins Auge gefasst.
> 
> ...



Eine Absenkung braucht weder Frau noch Mann am C1 bei 120mm Federweg!


----------



## Vincy (17. April 2011)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Habt Ihr schon Erfahrung gesammelt mit den Einpresslagern?
> 
> Würde mir gerne Werkzeuge kaufen, um das Lager selbst zu wechseln.


 

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/workshop-how-to-service-bb30-press-fit-bottom-brackets-29544

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1262/a34866/bbt-39-tretlagerwerkzeugset.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...emontagegeraet-fuer-press-fit-innenlager.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m43/k1262/shimano.html?od=&ft=1
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...kzeug-fuer-Press-Fit-Innenlager-TL-BB13-.html
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...kzeug-fuer-Press-Fit-Innenlager-TL-BB12-.html


----------



## Betty.Boop (18. April 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Eine Absenkung braucht weder Frau noch Mann am C1 bei 120mm Federweg!



@grosser
Wie gesagt, ich bin das R.C1 FS selbst - noch - nicht gefahren. Allerdings weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung mit 120mm-Bikes anderer Hersteller, dass eine Absenkung der Front gerade bei steilen Anstiegen holfreich ist und dankbar genutzt wird.

Wie sind Deine Erfahrung bei entsprechend steilen Anstiegen, dh wie stark/schnell neigt die Front des R.C1 FS zum Steigen? Insbesondere würden mich Deine Erfahrungen interessieren, ob das Bike, wie im Test der MB beschrieben, an solchen Stellen tatsächlich schnell den Grip verliert?

Gruß,
Matthias


----------



## grosser (18. April 2011)

Hallo Matthias,
ich hatte vorher ein Liteville 301 mit einer 130 Fox Talas.
Ich bin nur aus Spaß zum Vergleich das C1 gefahren und mußte feststellen, das das C1 sogar noch etwas besser die Rampen erklomm ohne Absenkung. Das C1 hatte mich so überzeugt, dass ich mein Liteville verkaufte . Aber am Besten du machst mal eine Probe Tour! Schau mal ist da nichts in deiner Nähe?? http://www.rotwild.de/index.php/de/termine2011

Gruß
Dieter





Betty.Boop schrieb:


> @grosser
> Wie gesagt, ich bin das R.C1 FS selbst - noch - nicht gefahren. Allerdings weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung mit 120mm-Bikes anderer Hersteller, dass eine Absenkung der Front gerade bei steilen Anstiegen holfreich ist und dankbar genutzt wird.
> 
> Wie sind Deine Erfahrung bei entsprechend steilen Anstiegen, dh wie stark/schnell neigt die Front des R.C1 FS zum Steigen? Insbesondere würden mich Deine Erfahrungen interessieren, ob das Bike, wie im Test der MB beschrieben, an solchen Stellen tatsächlich schnell den Grip verliert?
> ...


----------



## Bolzer1711 (18. April 2011)

Hallo Betty.Boop,

muss grosser beipflichten, die Front steigt gar nicht...   klar, die Physik kann man nicht überwinden, aber wenn meine Kollegen ihre Gabeln hektisch absenken, fahre ich noch beruhigt weiter.

Kein Grip an Steilstellen, ist mir nicht aufgefallen...   wie soll sich das äußern, durchdrehende Räder? Ist mir bisher noch nicht passiert, bei 77 Kg auf NobbyNics....   geht nicht, ok besser, diese Kraft habe ich nicht.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## waldhase (18. April 2011)

Betty.Boop schrieb:


> @grosser
> Wie gesagt, ich bin das R.C1 FS selbst - noch - nicht gefahren. Allerdings weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung mit 120mm-Bikes anderer Hersteller, dass eine Absenkung der Front gerade bei steilen Anstiegen holfreich ist und dankbar genutzt wird.
> 
> Wie sind Deine Erfahrung bei entsprechend steilen Anstiegen, dh wie stark/schnell neigt die Front des R.C1 FS zum Steigen? Insbesondere würden mich Deine Erfahrungen interessieren, ob das Bike, wie im Test der MB beschrieben, an solchen Stellen tatsächlich schnell den Grip verliert?
> ...



Wenn für das C1 zu steil wird, ist es zu steil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (19. April 2011)

So, hab meine Frage zwar schon in der Kaufberatung gestellt, aber ich denke, hier kann mir auch geholfen werden.

Folgendes: Ich hätte da einen Rotwild C1 FS Rahmen - Modell 2010 (aber egal) - in Aussicht. Angebot vom Händler bzw. der würde ihn direkt bei Rotwild ordern, wenn es diesen noch in meiner Größe geben würde.

Jetzt muss ich mal ganz naiv fragen: Ist bei einem FS Rahmen von Rotwild denn schon der Dämpfer generell mit dabei??? Ich würde das schon gerne im Vorfeld wissen, möchte aber den Händler selber nicht fragen.


Kann mir da jemand Auskunft geben??? Danke...


----------



## grosser (19. April 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> So, hab meine Frage zwar schon in der Kaufberatung gestellt, aber ich denke, hier kann mir auch geholfen werden.
> 
> Folgendes: Ich hätte da einen Rotwild C1 FS Rahmen - Modell 2010 (aber egal) - in Aussicht. Angebot vom Händler bzw. der würde ihn direkt bei Rotwild ordern, wenn es diesen noch in meiner Größe geben würde.
> 
> ...



Ja!


----------



## at021971 (19. April 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...Jetzt muss ich mal ganz naiv fragen: Ist bei einem FS Rahmen von Rotwild denn schon der Dämpfer generell mit dabei??? Ich würde das schon gerne im Vorfeld wissen, möchte aber den Händler selber nicht fragen...


 
Wenn es ein neuer und kein Austauschrahmen ist, dann ist da auch definitiv ein Dämpfer dabei. Steht auch im Rotwild Katalog bei der jeweiligen Beschreibung des Framesets! Hier die Beschreibung für den 2011 R.C1 FS WMS Rahmen:

// Aluminium 7005 T6  CHANNEL Semi-Hydroforming XC Tubeshape entwickelt von ADP ENGINEERING
// XMS-CROSS MOUNTAIN Federungssystem // Federweg 120 mm
// FOX FLOAT RL / XMS Setup 120 / Rebound / Lockout / XV Air Sleeve / 7.25 x 1.75
// Niro-Vollkugellager
// Axial einstellbares Hauptschwingenlager
// RHS 18 Integrierter Edelstahl Steuersatz 1 1/8 Ti Coating
// BB92 PressFit Integriertes Innenlagersystem
// Austauschbare Ausfallendeneinsatze (MDI)
// Grosen: XS/S/M

Kataloge und Produktbilder zum aktuellen und auch anderen Rotwild Jahrgängen findest Du übrigens hier: http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes


----------



## Silvermoon (19. April 2011)

@grosser und at021971

*Danke!!!*

Dann weiß ich ja jetzt bescheid


----------



## kostolany (19. April 2011)

Hallo,

hab als frischgebackener Rotwild-Fahrer mal eine Frage: Mit was für einem Druck (Gabel/Dämpfer) fahrt Ihr euer R.X1? Ich bin mir etwas unsicher, da es hierzu keinerlei Infos von Rotwild selbst gibt (zumindest habe ich keine gefunden.

Danke!


----------



## at021971 (19. April 2011)

Infos findest Du hier: http://service.rotwild.de

Und zum Set-up gibt es ein Dokument für das Modelljahr 2010. Beim R.X1 hat sich 2011 aber wenig getan, so dass es wahrscheinlich auch heute noch passt.

http://service.rotwild.de/images/morfeoshow/Dokumente_2010/rotwild_2010_airpressure.pdf


----------



## RCC03-Biker (20. April 2011)

kostolany schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab als frischgebackener Rotwild-Fahrer mal eine Frage: Mit was für einem Druck (Gabel/Dämpfer) fahrt Ihr euer R.X1? Ich bin mir etwas unsicher, da es hierzu keinerlei Infos von Rotwild selbst gibt (zumindest habe ich keine gefunden.
> 
> Danke!



Beim 2010er RX.1 Dämpfer empfiehlt Rotwild einen Sag von 10mm. Ich musste einiges mehr an Druck in den Dämpfer geben, als in der Liste von Rotwild steht.


----------



## Orakel (20. April 2011)

kostolany schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab als frischgebackener Rotwild-Fahrer mal eine Frage: Mit was für einem Druck (Gabel/Dämpfer) fahrt Ihr euer R.X1? Ich bin mir etwas unsicher, da es hierzu keinerlei Infos von Rotwild selbst gibt (zumindest habe ich keine gefunden.
> 
> Danke!


ich hatte in der Gabel 70 im Dämpfer 120psi (Modell 2010) das 2011er X1 hat 150mm FW wie das X2, da habe ich z.Z.knappe 200psi am Dämpfer in der Gabel wieder 70psi.


----------



## Osyris (21. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin kurz davor mir ein R.E1 zu kaufen...
Ich hätte aber eine Frage zu dem Dämpfer:

Rotwild gibt auf der Seite an, dass es sich um den RP2 Dämpfer handelt. Vergleicht man den eingbauten Dämpfer auf dem Bild http://service.rotwild.de/images/morfeoshow/Bikes_2011/300_dpi/RE1_COMP.jpg  mit dem RP2 auf der Fox Seite http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike/11/shocks/FLOAT/RP2, sieht man da aber Unterschiede!

Hat der eingebaute Dämpfer denn auch die 3 Pp Abstufungen?

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## giles (21. April 2011)

Hallo ...

Ich möchte mir einen Rotwild RX1 Rahmen zulegen.
Da mein M6 sich leider das genick gebrochen hat möchte ich zum o.g.  RahmenKit eigentlich meine vorhandenen Teile weiterverwenden  (XTR-Schaltwerk, XT-kurbeln und Umwerfer, Hope M4, Votec GS4 Air²).

Kann ich die Votec GS4 problemlos an diesem Rahmen verwenden oder sollte ich doch lieber eine neue Gabel in Erwägung ziehen ? 

Ich bin eigentlich mit der Gabel sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (21. April 2011)

Osyris schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin kurz davor mir ein R.E1 zu kaufen...
> Ich hätte aber eine Frage zu dem Dämpfer:
> ...


Nein, keine 3Stufen nur 2, Lockout und offen.
Soweit ich es weiss, verbaut Rotwild bei den AM/Enduros/Dh keine RP3


----------



## Orakel (21. April 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Hallo ...
> 
> Ich möchte mir einen Rotwild RX1 Rahmen zulegen.
> Da mein M6 sich leider das genick gebrochen hat möchte ich zum o.g.  RahmenKit eigentlich meine vorhandenen Teile weiterverwenden  (XTR-Schaltwerk, XT-kurbeln und Umwerfer, Hope M4, Votec GS4 Air²).
> ...


Ausser dass die Gabel nimmer Stand der Technik ist...., obacht beim 2011er Modell, das besitzt ein Tapered Steuerrohr
Vielleicht intressiert dich das hier http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/361185/cat/76


----------



## Vincy (21. April 2011)

Osyris schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin kurz davor mir ein R.E1 zu kaufen...
> Ich hätte aber eine Frage zu dem Dämpfer:
> ...


 

Beim RP2 kann man bei Bedarf nur ProPedal zuschalten. Nur der RP23 hat PP in 3Stufen. Auf der Fox-Webseite ist die optionale Fernbedienung (Remote) mit abgebildet.


----------



## Vincy (21. April 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Hallo ...
> 
> Ich möchte mir einen Rotwild RX1 Rahmen zulegen.
> Da mein M6 sich leider das genick gebrochen hat möchte ich zum o.g. RahmenKit eigentlich meine vorhandenen Teile weiterverwenden (XTR-Schaltwerk, XT-kurbeln und Umwerfer, Hope M4, Votec GS4 Air²).
> ...


 

Da würde ich erst mal bei Rotwild nachfragen, ob die da eine Freigabe für Doppelbrückengabel geben.


----------



## giles (21. April 2011)

Ersteinmal Danke an Orakel und Vincy für eure Bemühung. 



Orakel schrieb:


> Ausser dass die Gabel nimmer Stand der Technik ist...., obacht beim 2011er Modell, das besitzt ein Tapered Steuerrohr
> Vielleicht intressiert dich das hier http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/361185/cat/76



Hallo ...

ja das die Gabel nicht mehr die neueste ist ist mir bekannt. Allerdings ist sie, vielleicht auch aus Mangel an Vergleich, für mich immer noch okay. 
Ausserdem muss ich auch ein wenig auf die Kosten schauen, das Familienkabinett macht mich sonst genauso fertig, wie die FDP ihren Westerwelle  Daher die Gabel später tauschen, sofern es erstmal nicht nötig ist.

Liege ich richtig, dass wenn ich den bei Rotwild erhältlichen Konus verwende ich die Gabel problemlos einbauen könnte ? Soweit ich das auch hier im Forum ersehen kann, ist ja es mit dem Adapter auf 1 1/8 " ja problemlos möglich.

Zu deinem Angebot, es ist preislich mehr als interessant, jedoch bin ich gerade beim Rahmen lieber jemand, der auf Nummer sicher geht. Daher lieber Neuware. Trotzdem danke für den Tip, werde eventuell darauf zurückkommen.

Grüsse

Tante Edit sagt




Vincy schrieb:


> Da würde ich erst mal bei Rotwild nachfragen, ob die da eine Freigabe für Doppelbrückengabel geben.



Also der Händler meines Vertrauens hat mit dem Rotwild - Vertreter gesprochen und der meinte halt, es würde der zusätzlich erwerbare Konus nötig sein. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das er gewarnt hätte, wenn es keine Freigabe für die GS4 geben würde. Oder ist auch bei Rotwild erst Verkauf / Umsatz dann Service die Reihenfolge ? Ich werde trotzdem sicherheitshalber nocheinmal nachfragen lassen.

Nochmal Tantchen E

Welche Gabel würdet Ihr empfehlen, falls die Doppelbrücke keine Freigabe erhält ?? Die originale FOX oder etwas anderes schuckeliges ? Ich sag mal, wenn ich eh eine zukaufen müsste, dann auch was richtig schniekes.


----------



## Orakel (21. April 2011)

Fox ist meines erachtens bei einer Neuanschaffung doch recht teuer, Tip: RS Revelation, etwas günstiger, in der Funktion fast gleichwertig.


----------



## astral67 (21. April 2011)

Ich kann Dir eine Rock Shox Sektor Coil empfehlen, wenns um Ansprechverhalten und Linearität und nicht um möglichst niedriges Gewicht geht. 
Ich fahre seit Jahresbeginn die Sektor RL U-Turn Coil im 2009er R.C1 FS Cross und finde die Kombination prima. Die 140mm vorn und hinten harmonieren sehr gut.


----------



## giles (21. April 2011)

Ah okay werde ich mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Danke euch beiden. Und ich bin nicht so ein Leichtbaufanatiker. Sonst wäre es damals ein m6 light geworden und kein klassisches M6. Ich hab lieber etwas mehr Stabilität und Steifigkeit als ein paar Gramm weniger.

Ach gerade gesehen, dass dein Rahmen Grösse M ist. Ich benötige leide L, 1,83 m jedoch mit recht langen Beinen gesegnet.


----------



## abi_1984 (21. April 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Hallo ...
> 
> Ich möchte mir einen Rotwild RX1 Rahmen zulegen.
> Da mein M6 sich leider das genick gebrochen hat möchte ich zum o.g.  RahmenKit eigentlich meine vorhandenen Teile weiterverwenden  (XTR-Schaltwerk, XT-kurbeln und Umwerfer, Hope M4, Votec GS4 Air²).
> ...



Ich denke, dass Du auch mit dem Reduzierteller für 1 1/8 Zoll Schäfte die GS4 nicht in das X1/X2 eingebaut bekommst. Wenn mich meine Erinnerung an die GS4, die ich vor ewigen Zeiten mal in nem Votec Bike drin hatte nicht täuscht, braucht man da doch Speziallager, bzw. die Ausfräsung in der unteren Gabelbrücke ist sicherlich nicht groß genug, dass ein klassischer Lagerkonus mit dem entsprechend großen Durchmesser für 1,5 Zoll reinpaßt.
Kann mich aber auch täuschen.

Im Zweifelsfall würde ich da eher die VOTEC- als die Rotwild Spezialisten hier im Forum zu Rate ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (21. April 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Ah okay werde ich mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Danke euch beiden. Und ich bin nicht so ein Leichtbaufanatiker. Sonst wäre es damals ein m6 light geworden und kein klassisches M6. Ich hab lieber etwas mehr Stabilität und Steifigkeit als ein paar Gramm weniger.
> 
> Ach gerade gesehen, dass dein Rahmen Grösse M ist. Ich benötige leide L, 1,83 m jedoch mit recht langen Beinen gesegnet.



Hättest du dir ein damals ein m6 light gekauft, wärst du früher zu Rotwild gekommen!


----------



## Orakel (22. April 2011)

Im Zweifelsfall würde ich da eher die VOTEC- als die Rotwild Spezialisten hier im Forum zu Rate ziehen.[/quote]
Ob die heutigen Votecleute darüber Bescheid wissen  die haben im eigentlichem Sinne nichts mit Votec von damals am Hut


----------



## AMDude (24. April 2011)

So, nachdem ich jetzt seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer eines RX1 Pro bin, wollte ich mal meine Meinung über das Bike kundtun.
Bin ja vom Zesty 514 umgestiegen, da mir die 50er Rahmenhöhe leicht zu klein war. Hab von daher einen recht guten Vergleich, zweier aktueller Bikes.
Das 51er RX1 passt jetzt perfekt! Das ist schon mal das beste.

Erster Eindruck des RX1....verdammt...was für ein schweres Teil. Da ich keines der beiden Bikes gewogen habe, kann ich es nicht genau beziffern. Aber das sind mal locker 1,5 bis 2 'kg mehr.
Optisch finde ich beide Bikes genial, wenn auch das Design des Zestys etwas außergewöhnlicher ist.
Frechheit seitens Rotwild ist ja mal die Auslieferung mit den Nobby Nic Performance Reifen. Das muss bei dem Preis wohl echt nicht sein. 
Zum Glück hat mir Stadler trotz eines sehr guten Bike-Preises, noch die Nics gegen Alberts ausgetauscht.

Zu den Fahreindrücken:
- bergauf komme ich besser mit dem RX1 zurecht, da mir beim Zesty das Vorderrad immer recht früh entgegenkam. Lag wohl an der unpassenden Geo. Man merkt aber schon, dass das RX1 schwerer ist. Krafteinsatz ist etwas höher
- 3x10. Anfangs hatte ich echt Probleme, da ich dauernd zw. großen und mittleren Kettenblatt wechseln musste. Mittlerweile muss ich sagen, dass kann was, da ich jetzt fast alles auf dem mittleren fahren kann. Könnte wohl auch locker mit 2x10 auskommen.
- bergab liegt es so verdammt satt und macht echt Laune. Zwar war das Zesty um einiges wendiger und spielerischer, aber das RX1 bügelt einfach mehr weg. Respekt. 
- die Fromula Bremse geht mir am RX1 noch mehr auf die Nüsse als beim Zesty. Nachdem ich es heute mal härter ran genommen hab, rubbeln sie wieder wie Hölle und die Vorderbremse quietscht dauernd. ZUM KOTZEN!
- der breite Lenker rockt.

Alles in allem bin mehr als zufrieden und kann das RX1 jedem weiter empfehlen. 
Aber ich hätte gerne eine Mischung aus dem spielerisch-leichtem Zesty und den Bergabqualitäten des RX1. 

Anbei noch ein Bild. Schön: die schwarzen Kurbeln!

Grüße
Dude


----------



## Orakel (24. April 2011)

wohl das erste 2011er X1 hier ?
Weiterhin viel Spass damit.


----------



## AMDude (24. April 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> wohl das erste 2011er X1 hier ?
> Weiterhin viel Spass damit.



Scheint so. War übrigens überrascht von der sehr kurzen Lieferzeit meines Rotwilds. Gerade mal eine Woche!

Dank dir. Bin mir sicher, dass ich noch viel Spaß haben werde...außer die R1X raubt mir noch den letzten Nerv!


----------



## jmr-biking (24. April 2011)

Ein RX1 von Zweirad Stadler! Will ja nicht meckern, aber jetzt werden Rotwild-Bikes beim Zweirad-Discounter verramscht. Den Käufer freut`s wegen der günstigen Preise. Aber ich glaube, das ist der Anfang vom Ende des guten Images von Rotwild (guter Service vom Händler aus fachkundiger Hand, usw.). Und da stehe ich nicht alleine mit der Meinung. Hab schon von vielen Bikern gehört, dass sie der neuen Strategie kritisch gegenüber stehen.
Der Ausstieg vom erfolgreichen Topeak-Ergon-Racing-Team war meiner Meinung auch nicht so glücklich, trotz der vermutlich sehr hohen Sponsoring-Kosten. Das Race-Image und die viele Erfolge werden fehlen.
Ich hoffe, dass Rotwild in Zukunft seine Richtung wieder dort hin ändern wird, sonst sehe ich schwarz. 

Nicht desto Trotz freue ich mich immer noch fast jeden Tag auf meine Rotwild-Bikes zu steigen und mit ihnen die Natur erleben zu dürfen. Und das bis jetzt ohne größeren Probleme auf vielen Kilometern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMDude (24. April 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ein RX1 von Zweirad Stadler! Will ja nicht meckern, aber jetzt werden Rotwild-Bikes beim Zweirad-Discounter verramscht. Den Käufer freut`s wegen der günstigen Preise. Aber ich glaube, das ist der Anfang vom Ende des guten Images von Rotwild (guter Service vom Händler aus fachkundiger Hand, usw.). Und da stehe ich nicht alleine mit der Meinung. Hab schon von vielen Bikern gehört, dass sie der neuen Strategie kritisch gegenüber stehen.
> Der Ausstieg vom erfolgreichen Topeak-Ergon-Racing-Team war meiner Meinung auch nicht so glücklich, trotz der vermutlich sehr hohen Sponsoring-Kosten. Das Race-Image und die viele Erfolge werden fehlen.
> Ich hoffe, dass Rotwild in Zukunft seine Richtung wieder dort hin ändern wird, sonst sehe ich schwarz.
> 
> Nicht desto Trotz freue ich mich immer noch fast jeden Tag auf meine Rotwild-Bikes zu steigen und mit ihnen die Natur erleben zu dürfen. Und das bis jetzt ohne größeren Probleme auf vielen Kilometern.



So lange die Qualität der Bikes nicht darunter leidet, ist es mir prinzipiell egal. 
Der Preis war aber einfach um so ein Stück besser, dass ich mich gegen den "richtigen" Fachhändler entschieden habe.

Der Service von Stadler ist allerdings ein Witz. Mir wurde das Bike in die Hände gedrückt, ohne mich nach meinem Gewicht zu Fragen, oder ne Sitzprobe zu machen bezgl. Hebelpositionen usw. Zudem war der Umwerfer so dermaßen schlecht eingestellt, dass beim erst Hochschalten gleich die Kette vom großen Blatt sprang.


----------



## jmr-biking (24. April 2011)

AMDude schrieb:


> So lange die Qualität der Bikes nicht darunter leidet, ist es mir prinzipiell egal.
> Der Preis war aber einfach um so ein Stück besser, dass ich mich gegen den "richtigen" Fachhändler entschieden habe.
> 
> Der Service von Stadler ist allerdings ein Witz. Mir wurde das Bike in die Hände gedrückt, ohne mich nach meinem Gewicht zu Fragen, oder ne Sitzprobe zu machen bezgl. Hebelpositionen usw. Zudem war der Umwerfer so dermaßen schlecht eingestellt, dass beim erst Hochschalten gleich die Kette vom großen Blatt sprang.



Meine Rede. Ich bin mir sicher, dass du so fit bist um den schlechten Service vom Stadler selbst zu beheben. Aber nicht jeder baut seine Bikes selbst zusammen, oder können sich ihr Bikes selbst einstellen. Sehr viele Biker gehen auch noch zum Händler um einen Schlauch oder Reifen wechseln zu lassen. 
Die Freude über den günstigen Preis ist erst groß, aber irgendwann heißt`s: Was sind das für schlechte Bikes von Rotwild und das nur, weil sie vom Discounter schlecht montiert wurden. Da steht dann Rotwild auf dem Bike und nicht Stadler. 

Serienmäßig sind auf dem RX1 auch Noby Nic`s 2.4 laut den Katalog-Fotos auch mit Snake Skin. Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass die Performance nicht immer drauf waren, sonder erst später montiert wurden. Dir ist es wahrscheinlich aufgefallen, weil du technisch fitter bist und Performace-Reifen erkennst. Andere können das nicht und sind im Glauben top Reifen drauf zu haben. 

Aber jetzt genug gemeckert. Wollte nur mal meine Meinung über Stadler kund tun. 

Viel Spaß mit deinem RX1 und Willkommen hier bei den Rotwild-Rittern!


----------



## AMDude (24. April 2011)

Die Meinung bezgl. Service kann ich soweit teilen. 
Aber, wie du ja geschrieben hast, kann ich mir Gott sei Dank auch selbst helfen. 
Wobei ich aber fairer weise sagen muss, dass mein Verkäufer schwer i.O. war und auch Ahnung hatte (liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass er Österreicher ist)...was man nicht von allen behaupten kann.

Und ich hoffe echt für Rotwild, dass die Performance nicht als Standard auf dem Rad sind.


----------



## prodigy (24. April 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ein RX1 von Zweirad Stadler! Will ja nicht meckern, aber jetzt werden Rotwild-Bikes beim Zweirad-Discounter verramscht. Den Käufer freut`s wegen der günstigen Preise. Aber ich glaube, das ist der Anfang vom Ende des guten Images von Rotwild



Dafür braucht`s gar kein Stadler, wenn ich daran denke wie in 2010 das 2009er C1 verramscht worden ist, ganz offiziell bei Rotwild Händler im I-net 1000 EUR unter Liste.
Oder auch die eigene "Classic" Linie, so kann den Wiederverkaufswert von noch jungen Rotwilds ins bodenlose fallen lassen 

Mit Exklusivität und gutem Image hat das gar nichts mehr zu tun, es geht wohl nur darum die Verkaufszahlen zu erhöhen.

Dass der Umwerfer bei AMDude komplett verstellt war, ist eigentlich nicht Stadler anzulasten, so weit mir bekannt werden die Bikes in Dietzenbach doch komplett fahrfertig an den Händler geliefert


----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. April 2011)

Servus,

das mit dem Stadler habe ich letztens auch gesehen, bin ziemlich erschrocken (wir haben ja auch einen in Mannheim). Jaja, die Verkaufszahlen... sehe das eher skeptisch, aus Premium- wird Massenhersteller, die Zukunft wird es zeigen ob dies der richtige Weg ist.

Was habe ich letzte Woche dann im Odenwald gesehen, eine Gruppe mit 4 Rotwildbiker.... Zufall oder die erste Auswirkung. Deswegen werden die bikes nicht schlechter, aber nicht mehr so einzigartig. 

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## bikereal (24. April 2011)

@ Bolzer

Hi, wo genau hast du denn die Radgruppe im Odenwald gesehen? Weil dort fährt öfters der Geschäftsführer von Rotwild und seine Radkollegen herrum. Die fahren alle Rotwild!


Gruß


----------



## pelue67 (25. April 2011)

Servus aus München,

bin neuer "Rotwilder". Schön, hier so eine nette Community zu finden.

Gestern hab ich die erste richtige Tour mit dem R.C1 gemacht. Wenn ihr Lust habt, hier ein paar Bilder:

Nachdem im September eine Alpen-Überquerung ansteht, wird es Zeit, den Winterspeck abzustrampeln.

Seit 4 Tagen bin ich jetzt von Stahl-Hardtail auf Fully "umgesattelt". Nach anfänglicher Skepsis dem Technik-Gedöns gegenüber bin ich zunehmend begeistert:

Scheibenbremsen sind deutlich besser zu dosieren als die alten V-Brakes und eine Stunde berab mit einem Finger machbar. Die erforderlichen Kräfte sind sehr gering. Die Verzögerung sehr gut.

Auch die Federungselemente haben große Fortschritte in den letzten Jahren gemacht: fein regulierbare Zugstufen-Dämpfung, die auch den Namen verdient, Hinterbau frei von Antriebseinflüssen und ein effektiver Lock-Out zur Blockierung der Gabel bzw. des Dämpfers bei langen Bergauf-Fahrten.

Oster-Sonntag gings dann um 7 Uhr Richtung Sylvenstein-Speichersee (bei Lenggries). In München blauer Himmel - ab Bad Tölz Regen - na super! Nach einer Stunde hatte es aufgehört zu regnen und wir sind gestartet.


Die Tour (Um das Demeljoch)






Das Höhenprofil






Oben hats noch vereinzelt Schnee











Nach 1,5 Stunden bergauf endlich die Rotwandalm in Sicht






Dieses Spielzeug hat sich nach jetzt 3 Touren als wirklich nützlich erwiesen. Die Tour aus dem Internet geladen, aufs Navigationsgerät gespielt und einfach der Linie nachfahren.  Kein Anhalten mehr, Rucksack ab und nach der Karte kramen - und dann immer noch nicht genau wissen, wo man ist und welcher Abzweig der Richtige ist.






Nach der fast 10 km langen Abfahrt gabs im Forsthaus Aquila (noch auf österreichischer Seite erstmal nen Kaffe und ein Stück Käsekuchen. Jausenstation Aquila

Insgesamt eine super Tour, wenn auch die lange Steigung hoch zur Alm mit Winterspeck und erst 300 km in den Beinen ganz schön knackig war.


----------



## jmr-biking (25. April 2011)

Schön, so nah an den Alpen zu wohnen. Der Traum aller Biker! Da wird dein Rotwild ja artgerecht eingesetzt. 
Ich fahre auch seit Jahren nur noch mit GPS. Wenn man sich einmal in die Technik eingearbeitet hat, gibt es nichts Besseres. Und das Planen eigener Touren am PC macht auch viel Spaß. Ich freu mich dann immer danach die Touren auszuprobieren.

Viel Spaß weiterhin mit der neuen Technik!


----------



## at021971 (25. April 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ein RX1 von Zweirad Stadler! Will ja nicht meckern, aber jetzt werden Rotwild-Bikes beim Zweirad-Discounter verramscht. Den Käufer freut`s wegen der günstigen Preise. Aber ich glaube, das ist der Anfang vom Ende des guten Images von Rotwild (guter Service vom Händler aus fachkundiger Hand, usw.). Und da stehe ich nicht alleine mit der Meinung. Hab schon von vielen Bikern gehört, dass sie der neuen Strategie kritisch gegenüber stehen.
> Der Ausstieg vom erfolgreichen Topeak-Ergon-Racing-Team war meiner Meinung auch nicht so glücklich, trotz der vermutlich sehr hohen Sponsoring-Kosten. Das Race-Image und die viele Erfolge werden fehlen.
> Ich hoffe, dass Rotwild in Zukunft seine Richtung wieder dort hin ändern wird, sonst sehe ich schwarz...


 
ich kann Dich in Deiner Rede nur uneingeschränkt unterstützen. Zwar gab es Rotwild Bikes schon immer günstig, wenn man zum Beispiel an www.s-tec-sports.de in Schermbeck denkt, die wohl zu den größten Rotwild Händlern gehören. Auch dort ging und geht wohl noch immer Verkauf vor Service. Nur fand sich Rotwild (heute nicht mehr so ganz) dort in Gesellschaft von zumeist exklusiven Marken (Storck, Cervélo, Leightweight, Basso....) wieder.Dort habe ich auch mein erstes Rotwild Bike gekauft. Die beiden nächsten Bikes stammen aber ganz bewußt vom Fachändler.

Aber Zweirad Stadler ist da noch mal eine ganz andere Dimension, die auch den Wert einer Marke nachhaltig beschädigen kann und wird, wenn man hier nicht ganz vorsichtig agiert. Ein nächster Schritt wäre dann sicherlich Radl Bauer in München, mit sonntäglichem Bike-Ramschmarkt im Zirkus Crone. Oder wie wäre es mit www.fahrrad.de oder deren Schwestermarke www.bruegelmann.de. 

Ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Anteil am Geschäft mit der Marke Rotwild ist das gewisse Maß an Exklusivität und auch die Seltenheit der Bikes auf den Trails. Wie man auch sehr häufig hier im Forum erfahren darf, ist Rotwild eine Marke die man entweder liebt oder haßt. Das verträgt sich nur ganz bedingt mit Masse. Peter Schlitt hatte das vor ca. 2 Jahren auch einmal in einem Interview dahingegen ausgedrückt, dass eigentlich mit dem Preis der Bikes das Interesse seiner Kunden zunimmt. Die gegenwärtige Tendenz, die mit der Neuauflage der R.C1 Serie im Jahr 2009 in 7005 Alu begann, sich in 2011 bei den R.R1 Modellen fortsetzt und sich aktuell in Advance Ausstattungen ausdrückt, spricht da aber eine andere Sprache. 

Mal sehen wo die Reise von ADP und Rotwild hingeht und in wieweit man sich zukünftig auch bei anderen Marken umschauen muß.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (25. April 2011)

bikereal schrieb:


> @ Bolzer
> 
> Hi, wo genau hast du denn die Radgruppe im Odenwald gesehen? Weil dort fährt öfters der Geschäftsführer von Rotwild und seine Radkollegen herrum. Die fahren alle Rotwild!



Zumeist bin ich zwischen Weinheim und Heidelberg unterwegs, gesehen habe ich die Gruppe auf dem Weg zum weissen Stein.

Thomas, du sprichst mir aus der Seele, auch wenn ich ein Bike aus der R.C1-Serie fahre. Trotzdem standen die Rotwildbikes immer exclusive bei den Kleinhändlern.....   die Händler in Ma/HD werden daran ganz schön zu knappern haben.

Wenn sich im Odenwald die Quote der Rotwildbikes an die von Specialized oder Canyons anpasst.....    muss ich mir was überlegen!!!!

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas1809 (25. April 2011)

also wenn ich mir vorstelle das ROTWILD neben einem Dynamics, Bulls, Exteoder Pegasus steht, läuft es mir heiß und kalt den rücken runter und sammelt sich in der furche......

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Orakel (25. April 2011)

ich glaube mal dass Rotwild "immer ne Exklusive" Marke bleiben wird, allein auf grund der geringen Stückzahl die sie produzieren. Und wenn Rotwild weiter wachsen möchte/will/muss dann müssen sie sich nach "neuen Partneren" umschauen, ob da ein Discounter der richtige Weg ist, das wird sich dann zeigen.
Mir hat letztes Jahr ein ZEG Händler erzählt, vll. auch um mich auf den Arm zunehmen, dass Rotwild in das ZEGprogramm aufgenommen wird.
Gott sei Dank ist das nicht (noch?) passiert.
Weiterhin viel spass mit unserer tollen Marke.
PS: Ein hoher oder günstiger Preis allein, macht noch lange keine gute Marke


----------



## TOM4 (25. April 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> ich glaube mal dass Rotwild "immer ne Exklusive" Marke bleiben wird, allein auf grund der geringen Stückzahl die sie produzieren. Und wenn Rotwild weiter wachsen möchte/will/muss...



Ich denke aber dass sich die beiden sätze gegenseitig aufheben, oder? Geringe stückzahl + wachstum? Wie soll das gehen + exklusivität beim discounter?! Also ich denke doch das exklusivität auch was mit 1. Qualität (natürlich wird diese, nur weils vom discounter kommt nicht schlechter) und 2. weil mans nicht an jeder ecke sieht, zu tun hat! Also ich würde mir (wenn ichs mir leisten könnte ) auch keinen porsche mehr kaufen, wenns ihn beim lidl od. aldi plötzlich zum schleuderpreis gebe!!


----------



## Orakel (25. April 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Ich denke aber dass sich die beiden sätze gegenseitig aufheben, oder? Geringe stückzahl + wachstum? Wie soll das gehen + exklusivität beim discounter?! Also ich denke doch das exklusivität auch was mit 1. Qualität (natürlich wird diese, nur weils vom discounter kommt nicht schlechter) und 2. weil mans nicht an jeder ecke sieht, zu tun hat! Also ich würde mir (wenn ichs mir leisten könnte ) auch keinen porsche mehr kaufen, wenns ihn beim lidl od. aldi plötzlich zum schleuderpreis gebe!!


ne, ne, ne. falsch verstanden, bei den geringen Stückzahlen die Rotwild z.Z. produziert ist ne gewisse "exklusivität" vorhanden/gegeben.
Wenn ABER Rotwild weiter wachsen möchte, mit mehr Stückzahlen, einem grösserem Händlernetz, sprich Discounter, dann ist es dahin mit der Exklusivität.


----------



## Thomas1809 (25. April 2011)

sorry aber wenn Rotwild ne massenwahre wird, kann ich mir auch ein cube kaufen, da ist preis leistung eh besser, und ich bin auf meinem bierkeller nicht mehr der einzige, sondern einer unter vielen. aber da ich keiner unter vielen sein möchte, sondern eine exklusive marke haben und unterstützen möchte, wen dem nicht mehr so ist..........

Gruß Thomas


----------



## at021971 (25. April 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ...Thomas, du sprichst mir aus der Seele, auch wenn ich ein Bike aus der R.C1-Serie fahre. Trotzdem standen die Rotwildbikes immer exclusive bei den Kleinhändlern.....



Den Punkt den ich hier machen wollte bezog sich eigentlich nicht auf das R.C1 ab 2009, sondern auf den mit dessen Einführung einhergehenden Umstieg vom 7046 auf das günstigere und einfachere 7005 Alu.  Dies obwohl einige Jahre lang besonders die Hochwertigkeit und Vorteile des Alu 7046 propagiert wurde. Und seit dem Modelljahr 2011 ist dieses vorher als minderwertiger bezeichnete Material bei fast allen Rotwild Alu Bikes inklusive der R.R1 Modelle der Standard.


----------



## kostolany (26. April 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> wohl das erste 2011er X1 hier ?
> Weiterhin viel Spass damit.



Nein, das zweite! Hab mein X1 seit 3 Wochen und kann die Eindrücke von AM Dude nur bestätigen. Ich hatte davor ein Stumpjumper FSR, welchem ich gewichtsmäßig noch nachtrauere. Es hatte nur knapp 12 kg gegebüber den ca. 14 kg des R.X1.


----------



## giles (26. April 2011)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Du auch mit dem Reduzierteller für 1 1/8 Zoll Schäfte die GS4 nicht in das X1/X2 eingebaut bekommst. Wenn mich meine Erinnerung an die GS4, die ich vor ewigen Zeiten mal in nem Votec Bike drin hatte nicht täuscht, braucht man da doch Speziallager, bzw. die Ausfräsung in der unteren Gabelbrücke ist sicherlich nicht groß genug, dass ein klassischer Lagerkonus mit dem entsprechend großen Durchmesser für 1,5 Zoll reinpaßt.
> Kann mich aber auch täuschen.
> 
> Im Zweifelsfall würde ich da eher die VOTEC- als die Rotwild Spezialisten hier im Forum zu Rate ziehen.



Guter Hinweis werde ich heut abend mal ausmessen und noch etwas recherchieren. (Ich vermute es wird auf eine der empfohlenen gabel hinauslaufen  , muss es nur der Regierung entsprechend verkaufen. )



Orakel schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall würde ich da eher die VOTEC- als  die Rotwild Spezialisten hier im Forum zu Rate ziehen.


Ob die heutigen Votecleute darüber Bescheid wissen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 die haben im eigentlichem Sinne nichts mit Votec von damals am Hut[/quote]

Als Auskunft bei Votec war sagen wir nicht befriedigend.



grosser schrieb:


> Hättest du dir ein damals ein m6 light gekauft, wärst du früher zu Rotwild gekommen!




Ja, sicherlich Richtig. Damals war mir Rotwild zu teuer  Heute wüsste ich es besser  Andererseits waren wir beide 10 Jahre glücklich zusammen.


----------



## grosser (26. April 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Ja, sicherlich Richtig. Damals war mir Rotwild zu teuer  Heute wüsste ich es besser  Andererseits waren wir beide 10 Jahre glücklich zusammen.



Dann hatte es sein Geld verdient!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (26. April 2011)

@ grosser

Seh ich auch so, obwohl wir ein ganz gutes Team waren. Tut schon ein wenig weh, wenn ich das kleine blaue Emiliechen mit gebrochenen Knochen stehen seh.

@ all

so ich habe enstchieden anstatt der Votec kommt eine RS Lyrik bzw Revelation ans Rad.

Könnte mir jemand nochmals genau sagen, welche er bevorzugen würde und warum ??

Ich wäre euch sehr verbunden. Zusammenstellen ist doch deutlich spannender als ein vorgefertigtes zu kaufen


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2011)

Ich kann dir nur zu einer Stahlfeder- Gabel raten.


----------



## Orakel (26. April 2011)

@giles
wenn du aufs Gewicht achten möchtest, dann die Revelation, sonst wird das gesamt Gewicht zuhoch.


----------



## prodigy (26. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur zu einer Stahlfeder- Gabel raten.




schade, dass es die Fox Vanilla 32 nicht mehr gibt


----------



## AMDude (26. April 2011)

kostolany schrieb:


> Nein, das zweite! Hab mein X1 seit 3 Wochen und kann die Eindrücke von AM Dude nur bestätigen. Ich hatte davor ein Stumpjumper FSR, welchem ich gewichtsmäßig noch nachtrauere. Es hatte nur knapp 12 kg gegebüber den ca. 14 kg des R.X1.



Verdammt...doch nicht Nr. 1! ;-)

Ist es bei dir auch so schlimm mit der "singenden" R1X? War gestern wieder unterwegs und ich wollte das Bike fast schieben, so nervig war es.
Dazu kommt noch, dass ich ein nerviges Knacken im Vorbau habe...wobei wir wieder bei dem Thema Servicequalität und Stadler wären.

Da habe ich ja generell ne Diskussion losgetreten. ;-)
Meine Meinung: ich denke dass sich eher die Advance Modelle negativ auf die Exklusivität auswirken werden, den der Verkaufsort. Der Rotwildpreis ist für viele immer noch ein Hindernis.
Anderseits wissen viele vielleicht auch die etwas größere Verbreitung die Exklusivität zu schätzen...die meisten im meinem Bekanntenkreis kannten Rotwild vorher nicht! ;-)

Wo ich auf jeden Fall zustimmen muss ist, dass schlechter Service dem Ruf von Rotwild auf jeden Fall schaden wird. Hier sollte sich auch Rotwild darum kümmern, dass das der Service dem Preis angemessen ist. 

Gruß


----------



## leonek (26. April 2011)

Hallo
dann will ich meins auch mal zeigen, mal schauen wie viele es noch werden.
Habe meins am 28.03.11 gekauft.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (26. April 2011)

ich fahr/kaufe mir doch kein Rotwild weil es teuer ist und dadurch ne gewisse Exklusvität hat, SONDERN (für mich gesprochen) weil sie sich durch das Farbdesign (Banderole), aussen Konifizierte Rohre, die liebe zum Detail und den Service (am Hörer) von anderen Herstellern abheben. Sollte sich das mal änderen, andere Mütter haben auch schöne, Attraktive Töchter


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2011)

prodigy schrieb:


> schade, dass es die Fox Vanilla 32 nicht mehr gibt



Stimmt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> ich fahr/kaufe mir doch kein Rotwild weil es teuer ist und dadurch ne gewisse Exklusvität hat, SONDERN (für mich gesprochen) weil sie sich durch das Farbdesign (Banderole), aussen Konifizierte Rohre, die liebe zum Detail und den Service (am Hörer) von anderen Herstellern abheben. Sollte sich das mal änderen, andere Mütter haben auch schöne, Attraktive Töchter



Der Service machts, richtig.
Exklusiv wäre ein rosanes Hollandrad auch.............


----------



## jmr-biking (26. April 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> ich fahr/kaufe mir doch kein Rotwild weil es teuer ist und dadurch ne gewisse Exklusvität hat, SONDERN (für mich gesprochen) weil sie sich durch das Farbdesign (Banderole), aussen Konifizierte Rohre, die liebe zum Detail und den Service (am Hörer) von anderen Herstellern abheben. Sollte sich das mal änderen, andere Mütter haben auch schöne, Attraktive Töchter



Ganz genau so ist es.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (26. April 2011)

Das ist alles richtig was ihr schreibt, für mich ist die Funktionalität und der Service sehr wichtig, natürlich auch das unverwechselbare Design und die Liebe zum Detail. Unsereins kann auch nicht klagen, jede Ausfahrt ist für mich auch nach einem Jahr noch ein Genuss.

Gebe aber zu, dass mir die gewisse Exclusivität (ein rosanes Puky fährt meine Tochter) auch gefallen hat, sprich dass nicht jeder Rotwild kannte war für mich ok, das geht natürlich verloren. 

Nur ob der besondere Service so bleibt, wenn sich die Verkaufszahlen vervielfachen, bleibt abzuwarten.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2011)

Die gute Hinterbauperfomance der aktuellen Räder könnte wachsende Verkaufszahlen mit sich ziehen.

Vielleicht wäre die Exclusivität mit limitierten Sonderlackierungen wieder herzustellen?


----------



## akw (26. April 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> das mit dem Stadler habe ich letztens auch gesehen, bin ziemlich erschrocken (wir haben ja auch einen in Mannheim). Jaja, die Verkaufszahlen... sehe das eher skeptisch, aus Premium- wird Massenhersteller, die Zukunft wird es zeigen ob dies der richtige Weg ist.
> 
> ...



Naja... wir waren am Wochenende auch mit 4 Rotwild Bikes im Bayerischen Wald unterwegs, 2x R1, 2x R2. Allerdings keines vom Stadler.


----------



## iNox_kobi (26. April 2011)

Hallo 

ich habe eine Frage:

Ich will ne neue Gabel (tapered Gabelschaft) in mein RFR 03 bauen. jetzt hab ich rumprobiert aber es passen weder ein 1 1/8 Steuersatz ( fällt einfach durch) noch ein 1.5 Steuersatz ( geht um 2mm nicht rein). aktuell ist ein FSA RHS 2 Integrated Steuersatz verbaut.

kann mir da jemand helfen?
haben die da ein Sondermaß???

Danke im Vorasu!!!


----------



## at021971 (26. April 2011)

Von ADP her sollte der Rahmen original einen ACROS AI22 Integrated Zero Stack Steuersatz gehabt haben. Und der sollte 1 1/8 sein. Bei Bike Components gibt es so einen noch.


----------



## Orakel (27. April 2011)

akw schrieb:


> Naja... wir waren am Wochenende auch mit 4 Rotwild Bikes im Bayerischen Wald unterwegs, 2x R1, 2x R2. Allerdings keines vom Stadler.


ein edles Rudel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (27. April 2011)

Gibt es hier auch C2 FS Fahrer?
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?
Was hat sich von 2010 zu 2011 verändert (abgesehen von 27 zu 30 Gänge)

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## prodigy (27. April 2011)

Hallo Waldhase,
ich fahre ein C2 FS (gekauft 10/2010). Ich hatte mich bewusst für das das 2010er Modell entschieden, da ich auf 10fach Schaltung keine Lust hatte, lieber einen Dämpfer mit ProPedal wollte anstatt Lockout und es mir farblich auch besser gefällt wie das aktuelle Modell. 
Außerdem war´s preislich auch interessant 

Wie Du hatte ich vorher das 2009er C1 FS mit 120mm Federweg.

Man neigt ja oftmals dazu, sich neue Sachen schön zu reden, aber vom Fahrwerk ist die aktuelle C1/C2 Generation merklich besser wie das 2009er C1 FS, was ja an sich nicht schlecht war.

Ja, es wippt auch leicht bei offenem Dämpfer, aber was der Hinterbau für eine Traktion und ein sattes Fahrgefühl beim Downhill generiert, ist schon famos und eine klasse besser, wie das alte C1 

Unterschied von 2010 zu 2011 ist m.E.:

Fox Dämpfer RP2 : Fox Dämpfer RL
sandfarbene Eloxalteile : rote Eloxalteile
Acros Steuersatz : Rotwild Steuersatz
Conti MK Reifen : Schwalbe Nobby Nic
Formula RX : Formula RX20/R1X  

(ist eigentlich egal wie die heißen, allesamt nicht akzeptabel auf so einem Bike da auch die R1X quietscht. Ich habe die Formula sofort abgeschraubt und eine Avid X0 montiert - funktioniert so wie es sein soll 


Upgrade von C1 auf C2 lohnt sich


----------



## grosser (27. April 2011)

prodigy schrieb:


> Hallo Waldhase,
> ich fahre ein C2 FS (gekauft 10/2010). Ich hatte mich bewusst für das das 2010er Modell entschieden, da ich auf 10fach Schaltung keine Lust hatte, lieber einen Dämpfer mit ProPedal wollte anstatt Lockout und es mir farblich auch besser gefällt wie das aktuelle Modell.
> Außerdem war´s preislich auch interessant
> 
> ...



Hallo prodigy,
ich habe mir zu meinem C1 noch einen C2 Rahmen zugelegt, den hatte ich so preiswert angeboten bekommen, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen! Jetzt müssen von meinem HT Teile herhalten, das C1 wird etwas schwerer und das C2 leichter aufgebaut! Vielleicht sehen wir uns auf einer Tour bei den Beinharten!
Gruß


----------



## prodigy (27. April 2011)

Hallo Dieter,
klasse, da bin ich ja mal gespannt! Die Tricons sehen auf dem C2 übrigens super genial aus und trotz allen Bedenken sind sie auch robust und halten.
Ich kann dieses Jahr wegen Hausbau kaum Clubtouren mitfahren, im Spätsommer sollte ich dafür aber wieder mehr Zeit haben..

Grüße, Uli


----------



## Vincy (27. April 2011)

iNox_kobi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich habe eine Frage:
> 
> ...


 

Da passt keine tapered Gabel rein, nur 1 1/8".
Der RHS 2 ist ein Acros.  http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/STEUERSATZ/OEM/RHS-2C-schwarz::697.html
Du mußt da den *Innendurchmesser beim Steuerrohr* bzw den Außendurchmesser der Lagerschale messen, da es dort unterschiedliche Maße gibt!
http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/STEUERSATZ:::3_91.html


----------



## waldhase (27. April 2011)

prodigy schrieb:


> Hallo Waldhase,
> ich fahre ein C2 FS (gekauft 10/2010). Ich hatte mich bewusst für das das 2010er Modell entschieden, da ich auf 10fach Schaltung keine Lust hatte, lieber einen Dämpfer mit ProPedal wollte anstatt Lockout und es mir farblich auch besser gefällt wie das aktuelle Modell.
> Außerdem war´s preislich auch interessant
> 
> ...



Ich habe das 2010 und das 2011 auf Fotos verglichen und habe keine klar erkennbare Unterschiede ausgemacht. Vielleicht in Natura einfacher.
Der 2010 Rahmen wird gerade mit 2011er Teilen angeboten, wahlweise mit Magura Marta SL. Hatte überlegt die Laufräder gegen die 1550 Tricom zu tauschen. Ansonsten bin ich mit der Entscheidung 120mm und Rotwild sehr zufrieden - besser geht immer


----------



## bikereal (27. April 2011)

Hi,

hier das Ergebnis der Zusammenarbeit Porsche+Rotwildhttp://www.porsche-bike.com/de/die-neuen-porsche-bikes/.
http://www.porsche-bike.com/de/die-neuen-porsche-bikes/

Gruß 

Phil


----------



## Orakel (27. April 2011)

bikereal schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier das Ergebnis der Zusammenarbeit Porsche+Rotwild.
> http://www.porsche-bike.com/de/die-neuen-porsche-bikes/
> ...


Mit Geschmack ist es bekanntlich sone sache


----------



## roadrunner49 (27. April 2011)

Hallo Thomas,

ich verfolge die Diskussion Stadler und Rotwild und verstehe irgendwie euer Exclusiv Problem nicht. Sehr viele Forumsmitglieder hier sind doch Schrauber. Dann gibt es doch nichts besseres als für weniger Geld ein rotwild zu erwerben und das Feintuning selber zu machen. Wer keine Lust zum Schrauben hat, der geht zum Fachhändler und holt sich sein perfekt abgestimmtes Rotwild. Rotwild ist Rotwild und da ist es egal ob es bei Stadler gekauft wird oder bei einem Rotwild Händler.
Ich habe jetzt mehr als 2 Jahre sehr viele Hersteller getestet, da ich einiges Geld für ein neues MTB ausgeben wollte. Rotwild war mein absoluter Favorit. Überhaupt kein Thema. Nur ich habe mich dann für ein Simplon Stomp entschieden. Der Grund ist ganz einfach der, dass ich mir bei Simplon Dank Baukasten ein MTB zusammenstellen konnte, das mir von der Optik und von den Teilen her perfekt zusagt und passt. Bei Rotwild muss ich nehmen was die anbieten. (Siehe Bremsen) Und das in jeder Ausführung und zu einem doch rechzt stolzen Preis. Diese friß oder stirb Mentalität bei Rotwild finde ich bedenklich. Und so verwundert es mich nicht, dass die ihre Bikes z.B. bei Stadler verkaufen.
Ob nun Simplon so exklusiv wie Rotwild ist weiß ich nicht. Aber nach einigen durchaus harten Kilometern mit dem Stomp bin ich von der Qualität begeistert. Da ist kein Knarren oder Quietschen. Absolut Spitze. Zumal der Fachhändler mir die Kiste super eingestellt übergeben hat. Zum Preis: Das vergleichbare Rotwild wäre ausstattungsbereinigt mehr als 30% teurer gewesen.
Ich bleib dem Forum aber trotzdem treu.
Gruß
Sepp






at021971 schrieb:


> ich kann Dich in Deiner Rede nur uneingeschränkt unterstützen. Zwar gab es Rotwild Bikes schon immer günstig, wenn man zum Beispiel an www.s-tec-sports.de in Schermbeck denkt, die wohl zu den größten Rotwild Händlern gehören. Auch dort ging und geht wohl noch immer Verkauf vor Service. Nur fand sich Rotwild (heute nicht mehr so ganz) dort in Gesellschaft von zumeist exklusiven Marken (Storck, Cervélo, Leightweight, Basso....) wieder.Dort habe ich auch mein erstes Rotwild Bike gekauft. Die beiden nächsten Bikes stammen aber ganz bewußt vom Fachändler.
> 
> Aber Zweirad Stadler ist da noch mal eine ganz andere Dimension, die auch den Wert einer Marke nachhaltig beschädigen kann und wird, wenn man hier nicht ganz vorsichtig agiert. Ein nächster Schritt wäre dann sicherlich Radl Bauer in München, mit sonntäglichem Bike-Ramschmarkt im Zirkus Crone. Oder wie wäre es mit www.fahrrad.de oder deren Schwestermarke www.bruegelmann.de.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (27. April 2011)

roadrunner49 schrieb:


> .............Wer keine Lust zum Schrauben hat, der geht zum Fachhändler und holt sich sein perfekt abgestimmtes Rotwild....



Das kann genauso viel Nerven kosten wie selbst schrauben...........


----------



## agnes (27. April 2011)

@orakel  wie bist du eigentlich mit dem neuen rx2 zufrieden?`habe jetzt mal ein gutes angebot für den rahmen bekommen. nur finde ich leider keinen händler zur zeit zum probe fahren.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (27. April 2011)

War über Ostern mit meinem RX.1 im Vinschgau zum biken. War sehr genial.








flowige Trails wechseln sich...




... mit anspruchsvolleren Trails ...





... und wieder Flow-Trails ab.

Hatten auch noch heftigere Abfahrten, die auch richtig spaß gemacht haben. Das RX.1 lässt sich einfach Traumhaft fahren. Waren über 6 Tage ca. 3700hm bergauf und ca. 7000hm bergab. Nur die Formula RX-Bremse taugt mir überhaupt nicht. Die Bremsleistung ist so einem Bike unwürdig. Da werde ich wohl was ändern müssen, da man mit dieser Bremse das Potential des Bikes in keinster weise ausschöpfen kann...


----------



## roadrunner49 (28. April 2011)

Die Erfahrung habe ich bei meinen Händlern nie gemacht. Habe bis vor zwei Jahren nur selber geschraubt. Habe aber aus Zeitmangel absolut keine Lust mehr. Ich will einfach nur fahren und mich um nichts kümmern. 



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das kann genauso viel Nerven kosten wie selbst schrauben...........


----------



## nauker (28. April 2011)

@RCC03-Biker:

Womit warst Du denn genau mit der Bremse unzufrieden? Abfallende Bremsleistung nach längerer Beanspruchung? Oder allgemein zu schwache Bremsleistung?

Ich habe eine RX20 (nahezu quietsch- und schleiffrei) verbaut und finde sie von der Bremsleistung her okay (203/180), allerdings fahre ich kaum sehr lange Abfahrten...

Ich frage deshalb, weil ich dieses Jahr eventuell mit meinem R.E1 FS höher hinaus wollte...

Dank Dir und gruss!


----------



## nauker (28. April 2011)

und noch ein Bild von den heimischen Gefilden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (28. April 2011)

nauker schrieb:


> @RCC03-Biker:
> 
> Womit warst Du denn genau mit der Bremse unzufrieden? Abfallende Bremsleistung nach längerer Beanspruchung? Oder allgemein zu schwache Bremsleistung?
> 
> ...



Hauptsächlich zu schwache Bremspower, vor allem hinten. Wenn man bei steilem, verblocktem Gelände die vordere Bremse nicht verwenden sollte, hat die hintere Bremse eine so geringe Bremskraft, dass man doch wieder vone mit bremsen muss. Bei längeren Abfahrten fällt das einfach viel mehr auf. Im flacheren Gelände ist es nicht viel besser. Außerdem Bremse ich normal immer nur kurz und knackig vor der Kurve. Dafür hat mir diese Bremse dann zu wenig Power. Da wurde es das eine oder andere mal dann doch schon eng. Fahre vorne und hinten mit ner 180er Scheibe. 
Werde aber erst noch mal zu meinem Händler wegen der RX20 gehen. Evtl. muss er sie nur noch mal gscheit entlüften.
Das nervige gequietsche wird er aber damit wohl leider nicht beseitigen können.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. April 2011)

Am X1 meiner Freundin habe ich das Schissding ohne zu fahren ausgetauscht.
Grund: Quitschen & harter Druckpunkt
Bremsleistung hatte ich aus anderen Probefahrten als ausreichend angesehen.

Das Quitschen könnte man mit einer anderen Scheibe sicherlich in den Griff bekommen.

Aber nix desto trotz würde ich die Bremse nicht fahren wollen, gar keine Formula.
Außerdem braucht man die Vorderbremse auch in steilem Gelände. (Hier kommt man selbst mit stehendem nicht angehalten. Und ein stehendes Hinterrad schaft die Formula)


----------



## nauker (28. April 2011)

Dank Euch!

Ich werd vorerst mal alles so lassen wie es ist (die Bremsleistung der RX ist. m.E. in Anbetracht des Gewichts ganz gut, auch hinten reicht es mir - auch wenn ich nicht sofort stehe,wenn ich bremse - gerade bei Abfahrten) - die Länge der Abfahrten wird im Sommer dann zeigen, was in meiner RX tatsächlich steckt....


----------



## -JONAS- (28. April 2011)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## Orakel (28. April 2011)

agnes schrieb:


> @orakel  wie bist du eigentlich mit dem neuen rx2 zufrieden?`.


Um es einfach auszudrücken   klettert Spitzenmässig, Hinterbau spricht noch softerer an wie beim X1(2010) du bekommst richtig Druck aufs Pedal (macht der 74°Sitzwinkel aus), läuft ruhig, dem X2 fehlt vll. der letzte Tick Wendigkeit gegenüber dem X1, ansosnten macht es jede menge Laune.
Würde es wieder kaufen, gar keine frage.
Es Quietscht und knarzt nichts, was auch wichtig ist.


----------



## Orakel (28. April 2011)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> War über Ostern mit meinem RX.1 im Vinschgau zum biken. War sehr genial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War ich die letzten 2Jahre auch, bin die gleichen Trails gefahrn, für ein Hirschen das richtige Gelände.
Wir waren direkt in Latsch untergebracht, sehr, nettes Dörfchen mit ebenso netten Einheimischen


----------



## TOM4 (28. April 2011)

Hallo!
Hätte mal eine frage und zwar hat rotwild die rohrdurchmesser beim r1fs baujahr 09 verändert? Genau geht's um den umwerfer - der hat beim 08er gepasst und jetzt beim 09er passt er nicht mehr!
Bitte um hilfe!
Gruß


----------



## -JONAS- (28. April 2011)

Beim 09er R.R1 FS ist das passende Umwerfermaß 34,9mm


----------



## TOM4 (28. April 2011)

Jetzt hab ichs raus, ich muss den werfer ein bisschen raufdrücken. Hat jemand einen tipp wie ich den werfer ohne den roten aufkleber der beim neukauf drauf ist montieren kann?


----------



## at021971 (28. April 2011)

Einfach so einbauen, dass das Umwerferblech mit geringen Abstand zu den Zähne noch über diese hinweg geht.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (28. April 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich habe das 2010 und das 2011 auf Fotos verglichen und habe keine klar erkennbare Unterschiede ausgemacht...



Der Unterschied zwischen dem 2010er und 2011er R.C2 liegt eigentlich nur in der Farbgebung. Das was letztes Jahr in den Decales golden war, ist diese Jahr silber. Die vorher golden eloxierten Teile sind jetzt rot.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## waldhase (28. April 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen dem 2010er und 2011er R.C2 liegt eigentlich nur in der Farbgebung. Das was letztes Jahr in den Decales golden war, ist diese Jahr silber. Die vorher golden eloxierten Teile sind jetzt rot.
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas



Wird das C2/C1 serienmäig mit Steckachse geliefert? Ich habe es im Katalog nicht gefunden.


----------



## at021971 (28. April 2011)

Wäre mir neu.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. April 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wird das C2/C1 serienmäig mit Steckachse geliefert? Ich habe es im Katalog nicht gefunden.



Hinten?
Das sind doch Wechselenden drin.
Beim X1 gibt es die für 10mm DT Achsen, und für normale Schnellspanner.
Kann man einfach tauschen.
Frag mal bei Rotwild nach.


----------



## at021971 (28. April 2011)

Die 9/10 mm RWS Thru Bolt von DT Swiss gehen doch ohne Umbauten in die ganz normale QR Aufnahmen von Gabel und Rahmen. Ich habe sie in den Tricons an meinem R.GT1 und da mußte nichts geändert werden. 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. April 2011)

Stimmt.
Beim X1 2010 mit M1600 waren aber die beschrieben Ausfallenden drin.
Man steckt die Achse dann durch ein Loch und hat auf der anderen Seite dann direkt ein Gewinde drin. Mutter ist die überflüssig.


----------



## waldhase (28. April 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Die 9/10 mm RWS Thru Bolt von DT Swiss gehen doch ohne Umbauten in die ganz normale QR Aufnahmen von Gabel und Rahmen. Ich habe sie in den Tricons an meinem R.GT1 und da mußte nichts geändert werden.
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas



Das ist die Befestigung, die auch an meinem 2009er C1 verbaut wurde, oder?


----------



## at021971 (28. April 2011)

Da gehe ich mal von aus, dass es 2009 so war. Mein R.GT1 ist ja auch aus diesem Modelljahr.

Auch erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich der Vorteil, die Befestigungsschraube ins Ausfallende zu verlagern, da man sich so sie Flexibilität nimmt auch LR mit 5 mm QR zu verwenden. Um die 5 - 10 g Gewichtsvorteil kann es ja wohl nicht gehen. Ist es verschraubt evtl. ein wenig stabiler.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Vincy (28. April 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ichs raus, ich muss den werfer ein bisschen raufdrücken. Hat jemand einen tipp wie ich den werfer ohne den roten aufkleber der beim neukauf drauf ist montieren kann?


 
Der Abstand zu den Zähnen sollte da 1-3mm haben.
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...01/SI-6MSFA-002-GER_v1_m56577569830692429.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (28. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Beim X1 2010 mit M1600 waren aber die beschrieben Ausfallenden drin.
> Man steckt die Achse dann durch ein Loch und hat auf der anderen Seite dann direkt ein Gewinde drin. Mutter ist die überflüssig.


Richtig!
Im Onlineshop gibt es verschiedene Ausfallenden zukaufen.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (29. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Am X1 meiner Freundin habe ich das Schissding ohne zu fahren ausgetauscht.
> Grund: Quitschen & harter Druckpunkt
> Bremsleistung hatte ich aus anderen Probefahrten als ausreichend angesehen.
> 
> ...



Meine Formula schafft kein stehendes Hinterrad. Auch nicht auf nur leichtem Gefälle.
Deshalb denke ich, dass sie vielleicht noch mal richtig entlüftet gehört, da ich die Bremsbeläge auch schon mal mit Schleifpapier aufgerauht habe.


----------



## astral67 (29. April 2011)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Meine Formula schafft kein stehendes Hinterrad. Auch nicht auf nur leichtem Gefälle.
> Deshalb denke ich, dass sie vielleicht noch mal richtig entlüftet gehört, da ich die Bremsbeläge auch schon mal mit Schleifpapier aufgerauht habe.



Wenn Du den Griff nicht direkt bis zum Lenker zeiehen kannst, klingt das aber eher nach der Kombination Fett/Öl/Schmutz auf Belag und/oder Scheibe. Entlüften musst Du, wenn der Druckpunkt nicht mehr vorhanden. Ansonsten sollte die Bremse, sofern nicht überhitzt, das Rad zum stehen bringen. Falls nicht -> siehe oben. Isopropylalkohol aus der Apotheke und eventuell neue Beläge und alles wird gut.

Wenn das Rad noch neu ist...vielleicht ist die hintere Bremse noch nicht komplett eingefahren?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2011)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Meine Formula schafft kein stehendes Hinterrad. Auch nicht auf nur leichtem Gefälle.
> Deshalb denke ich, dass sie vielleicht noch mal richtig entlüftet gehört, da ich die Bremsbeläge auch schon mal mit Schleifpapier aufgerauht habe.



Dann ist was faul damit.

Entlüften, Reinigen, neue Beläge(!) & einfahren.
Dann muss sie bremsen.
An Leistung mangelt es ihr eigentlich nicht.


----------



## kostolany (29. April 2011)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Meine Formula schafft kein stehendes Hinterrad. Auch nicht auf nur leichtem Gefälle.
> Deshalb denke ich, dass sie vielleicht noch mal richtig entlüftet gehört, da ich die Bremsbeläge auch schon mal mit Schleifpapier aufgerauht habe.



Generell sollte man die Frage stellen, was eine CrossCountry-Bremse an einem AllMountain-Bike verloren hat, oder? Das ist ja ungefähr so, wie wenn ich ein SUV mit den Bremsen eines Fiat 500 fahre.

Ich habe selbst ein X1 mit einer Formula R1X und einer 200er Scheibe vorne und muss sagen, dass die Bremsenkombination bei meinem letzten Bike (Avid Juicy + 180er Scheibe) deutlich besser war, sowohl was die Dosierbarkeit als auch die Bremspower anging. Und das bei nur geringem Mehrgewicht.


----------



## pelue67 (29. April 2011)

Hab meine neue R1X am Wochenende in den Alpen eingebremst.
Gut, ist meine erste Disc-Brake, aber bis auf ein leichtes Quietschen und Rubbeln ab und zu und Bremsscheiben-Klingeln in hohen Gängen auf Teer kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Trotz Fahrergewicht über 80kg hat sie mit einem Finger sehr gut zugepackt. Exakter Druckpunkt und hohe Bremsleistung auch nach langen Bergab-Passagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2011)

Jeder aktuelle Bremse (egal ob CC oder DH) sollte die Karre mit einem Finger (in jeder Situation!) zum stehen bekommen.
Ansonsten ist das Ding Kacke!

Wer einmal die Sicherheit von 3 Finger  am Lenker (und 1 Finger an der Bremse) erfahren hat, will nicht mehr mit 2 am Lenker (weil 2 auf der Bremse liegen) auskommen müssen.

Die Fahrsicherheit ist mit 1 Finger an der Bremse viel größer.


----------



## TOM4 (29. April 2011)

@thomas und vincy: danke für die antworten.

wollt nochmals eine rückmeldung betreffend riss im rahmen geben: hab einen komplett neuen rahmen von rotwild bekommen! 
soll heissen das service von rotwild ist zwar mit der händlerabwicklung etwas mühsam, aber dafür suuuuuuuper! bis auf die kleinigkeit das das schaltauge beim rahmen gefehlt hat - wurde natürlich prompt nachgeliefert - ist es echt schnell und unkompliziert abgelaufen!

ach ja kettenstrebenschutz war auch nicht dabei, aber der der auf dem alten rahmen war, hätte eh bald getauscht werden sollen, insofern nicht wirklich schlimm!

die saison 2011 kann kommen und zur krönung werd ich ende mai den hirschen in artgerechter umgebeung bewegen - am GARDASEE!!!
DANKE FÜRS DAUMEN DRÜCKEN!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## jmr-biking (29. April 2011)

Warum in die Ferne schweifen - das Gute liegt so nah! Wir waren 3 Tage im Dahner Felsenland. Ein echter Geheimtipp! Sind 2 Touren mit einem extem hohen Trailanteil gefahren. Ich war bestimmt nicht zum letzten mal dort. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Weitere Fotos und einen Bericht mit GPS-Tracks wird in den nächsten Tagen auf meiner Homepage zu sehen sein.


----------



## Kiefer (29. April 2011)

Hallo rotwild-ritter

Ich bin heute mit meinem R.C1 FS von der Arbeit nach Hause gefahren.
Bergauf gab es ein komische Geräusch an der Gabel, weiss nicht genau wie ich es beschreiben soll 
War nur ein Bruchteil einer Sekunde.
Vielleicht so, als wäre schlagartig Luft entwichen.
Ich habe sofort gemerkt, das etwas nicht stimmt.
Beim Ausfedern klackt es jetzt so, als ob die Gabel an einen Begrenzer läuft ? (Metal auf Metal)
Der sichtbare Teil der Standrohre schaut jetzt ca. 150 mm heraus, ich meine es wäre vorher nicht so viel gewesen ?

Habt iht eine Idee, was es sein könnte ?
Kann einer der anderen R.C1 FS Fahrer mal messen, wieviel der sichtbare Teil der Standrohre bei euch aus der Gabel steht ?

Druck ist O.K.
Lockout funtioniert noch
Zugstufe verstellen, bringt keine Besserung

Ich bin morgen sowieso bei meinem Händler, aber vielleicht hat ja einer von euch eine Idee, was es sein könnte.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## agnes (29. April 2011)

@jmr-biking das ghört sich gut an. bin mal gespannt auf deine gps tour.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2011)

was hast du für eine gabel?


----------



## Kiefer (29. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> was hast du für eine gabel?




Eine FOX 32 F120 RL

*
*


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2011)

Ich habe nicht soooo viel Erfahrung mit der Float.
Es ist aber nicht viel Technik auf der Luftseite.
Hört sich so an, als wäre ein Spacer abgehauen oder so.
Kann man selbst öffnen, den Fehler wird man sehen.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (30. April 2011)

Hallo kiefer, 

hört sich ungesund an... und denke RockyRider liegt richtig, das könnte der Spacer sein. Würde dann heißen, dass es eine 140mm Gabel wäre, das wiederum würde mich überraschen.

Also bei mir schauen die Standrohre 124 mm raus.

Was hat der Händler gesagt?

Viele grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Kiefer (30. April 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo kiefer,
> 
> hört sich ungesund an... und denke RockyRider liegt richtig, das könnte der Spacer sein. Würde dann heißen, dass es eine 140mm Gabel wäre, das wiederum würde mich überraschen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Bolzer

Bike steht beim Händler, Gabel muß zu Toxoholics geschickt werden 
Ich hoffe mal das das nicht allzu lange dauert.

Jetzt geht es aber zum Nachbar ans Hexenfeuer ohne Bike dafür aber mit viel Bier 

Grüße und schönes Wochenende
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo, hat jemand ein R.R2 GT aus 2010?


----------



## at021971 (1. Mai 2011)

Das R.R2 GT unterscheidet sich vom R.R2 FS faktisch nur im Federweg der Gabel. So gesehen hatte ich ein solches als Testbike mit einer Magura MD120M. Ich habe es dann aber zu einem 100 mm Racefully umbauen lassen, bevor ich es gekauft habe.

Also was ist genau Deine Frage?


----------



## waldhase (2. Mai 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das R.R2 GT unterscheidet sich vom R.R2 FS faktisch nur im Federweg der Gabel. So gesehen hatte ich ein solches als Testbike mit einer Magura MD120M. Ich habe es dann aber zu einem 100 mm Racefully umbauen lassen, bevor ich es gekauft habe.
> 
> Also was ist genau Deine Frage?



Ich Suche Ersatz für mein 2009er C1 und ich möchte bei 120mm Federweg bleiben, ergo kommt bei Rotwild neben C1 & C2 auch das o.g. in meine Auswahl. Es ist nur sehr wenig davon zu lesen und auch im Handel finde ich das 2010er nicht mehr. 
Was kannst du über die Fahreigenschaften mit 120mm sagen?
VG
WH


----------



## at021971 (2. Mai 2011)

Erst einmal hat es ja nur vorne 120 mm. Hinten sind es wie bei den anderen Versionen des R.R2 FS 110 mm Federweg. Zweitens ist es auch mit den 120 mm von des Konzeption ein Race-Bike. Das heißt, die Federung spricht durch die Kugellager zwar sensibel an, ist aber trotzdem eher straff ausgelegt.

Mir persönlich waren die 120 mm Federweg an der Front in Kombination mit den 110 mm am Heck einfach zu viel. Wenn es etwas mit 120 mm Federweg und der Geometie des R.R2 FS sein soll, dann würde ich schauen, oob ich nicht noch ein R.GT1 oder R.GT2 bekommen kann. Die die angeboten werden sind sehr günstig und stellen ein harmonisches 120 mm Bike da.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## giles (2. Mai 2011)

So erstmal danke an die Helfer hier im Thread (namentlich man Orakel und RockyRider hervorgehoben)

So der Umbau oder eigentlich fast schon Neubau steht jetzt vor den letzten Feinheiten, daher noch kurz die Bitte an Euch einmal rüberzuschauen, ob irgendetwas essentielles Vergessen wurde oder eventuell besser gelöst werden könnte :

Rahmen Rotwild R X1 Rahmenkit
Gabel FOX 32 Talas 150 RLC (2010)
Bremsen Hope M4 (2006)
Schaltung vorn XT (2010)
Schaltung hinten XT-Kassette/ XTR Schaltwerk (2010 / 2002)
Laufräder Mavix Disc X223 (vorne mit DT swiss 340 Nabe 15mm Steckachse/ hinten DT Swiss Onyx) mit vorne Maxxis Advantage2.4 / hinten Ardent 2.3
Sattel Selle Italia 
Sattelstütze Ritchey
Vorbau entweder RaceFace Atlas 50mm rot / Thomson Elite x4 50 mm

habe ich irgendetwas vergessen ? oder sollte es lieber noch anpassen.

Weiterhin vielen Dank für eure Geduld und Mühen mit mir


----------



## LDSign (2. Mai 2011)

Servus

Mein 2010er R.R2 hatte ich ja schon mal letzten Sommer hier gezeigt - über den Winter habe ich einige Änderungen verbaut und ich denke es wird Zeit für neue Bilder. Besonders glücklich bin ich über den seit einigen Tagen verbauten 80mm Team-Hinterbau aus der 2011er Serie, der extra für die letzten beiden Rennen für Lakata angefertigt wurde und so nicht so haben ist 

Ein paar weitere Impressionen gibt es hier:

Rotwild R.R2 FS

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## giles (2. Mai 2011)

Sehr schick, vor allem die Farbkombination hat etwas.


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Mai 2011)

Schönes Bike und tolle Fotos!!!


----------



## Orakel (2. Mai 2011)

giles schrieb:


> So erstmal danke an die Helfer hier im Thread (namentlich man Orakel und RockyRider hervorgehoben)
> 
> So der Umbau oder eigentlich fast schon Neubau steht jetzt vor den letzten Feinheiten, daher noch kurz die Bitte an Euch einmal rüberzuschauen, ob irgendetwas essentielles Vergessen wurde oder eventuell besser gelöst werden könnte :
> 
> ...


den LRsatz ist nicht der bringer, (Onyxnabe) den "Mehrbetrag" für das XTR Schaltwerk würde ich in einen "besseren" LRsatz Investieren.
Zbs. in denn
http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Lauf...iss-Laufradsatz-X-1800-Disc-6-Loch--1436.html
  denn hier, fährt ein Kumpel seit letztem Jahr an seinem Trek
http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Lauf...s-Laufradsatz-370-Disc-XR400-weiss--2391.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (2. Mai 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Rahmen Rotwild R X1 Rahmenkit
> Gabel FOX 32 Talas 150 RLC (2010)
> Bremsen Hope M4 (2006)
> Schaltung vorn XT (2010)
> ...



Welcher Lenker? Bis auf das alte XTR-Schaltwerk und den wilden Komponenten-Mix von Vorbau,Lenker (?) und Sattelstütze sieht es ok aus.


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Mai 2011)

Und beim LRS muss ich Orakel auch zustimmen!


----------



## giles (2. Mai 2011)

Okay ... ich hatte mich schon umgeschaut, da ich die auch als Schwachstelle empfand.

und hatte mir folgende herausgesucht :

DT Swiss E2200

Werde mir den X1800 auf jedenfall mal im Laden anschauen.

Die anderen Teile würden also auch heutigen Ansprüchen genügen.

Zur XTR die habe ich ja noch vom Votec, daher ja 2002 Baujahr.

@ jmr-biking (edit 1)

der etwas wilde Mix resultiert aus den vorhandenen Teilen vom M6. daher auch 
der benötigte Vorbau, war ja vorher ne Votec gs4 Air² Doppelbrücke.
Schaltwerk ist zwar alt tut jedoch tadellos seinen Dienst.
Modifizieren tue ich später sicherlich nochmals. Erstmal wieder auf die Räder kommen.

Tantchen edit nochmals :

Also noch ein Satz Laufräder dazu und dann kann erstmal wieder im Wald peadliert werden ??


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Mai 2011)

Wenn DT, dann würde ich einen Laufradsatz nehmen, der keine Sperrklinken hat, sondern Zahnscheibe.
Aber nix desto trotz ist die Onyx eine grundsolide Nabe, ohne Tücken, ohne blingbling.

Lenker würde ich was breites & flaches (!) an den Thomson Vorbau schrauben.
Ab >700mm, z. B. Race Face Atlas FR mit 785, den ggf kürzen.


----------



## Vincy (2. Mai 2011)

Ein X1800 ist für ein R.X1 total fehlplatziert (zu schmale Felgen). Da würde ich eher einen M1800, M1600 oder Tricon M1700 empfehlen. Die kann man ggfls später auch leicht auf andere Standards umrüsten (zB X-12). http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Wheels/XR-wheels-(1).aspx
Die E-Modellreihe passt optisch nicht dazu.


----------



## TOM4 (2. Mai 2011)

@LDSIgn: fährst du auch mit dem rad? das ist ja sauberer als im schauraum!

was ist den das für ein sensor? auf der Kettenstrebe?

perfekte farbkombi + perfekt durchgestylt (carbonvorbaudeckel, carbonnavi,..)
aber warum 100mm noch auf 80mm runter trimmen? der eigentliche trend geht doch in die andere richtung.

gewicht würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nauker (2. Mai 2011)

@LDSIgn: Was für ein Zufall! Gerade gestern habe ich mir die Bilder Deines Rades vom letzten Sommer angeschaut (manche Pics speichere ich ab) und mich gefragt,was aus dem Rad wohl geworden ist...;-)

Ich finde es immer wieder schick und kann mich da TOM4 nur anschliessen - farblich optimaler Aufbau! Aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass so ein Rad auch adäquat bewegt wird...

Ich habe mich auch schon öfters gefragt, welchen fühlbaren Unterschied man wohl "erfährt", wenn man von 80mm vorn und hinten (wie ich jetzt bei meinem RCC 1.0) auf 100mm umsteigt. 
Vielleicht kannst Du dazu schon etwas sagen?

Dank Dir und gruss!


----------



## at021971 (2. Mai 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> ...was ist den das für ein sensor? auf der Kettenstrebe?...


 
Das ist ein Garmin GSC-10 Tritt- und Geschwindigkeitssenor für die Edge und Oregon Serie.


----------



## TOM4 (3. Mai 2011)

Aha. Da kein gegenstück auf der kurbel ist und der sensor nur aufgeklebt scheint - hab ich nicht gedacht das es ein trittfrequenzmesser ist.


----------



## at021971 (3. Mai 2011)

Da es an seinem R.R2 FS vermutlich so ist wie bei meinem, passt der Sensor mit Befestigung schlecht an den sehr breiten Hinterbau des Bikes. Bei mir ging es nur so einigermaßen, wenn ich den zweiten Kabelbinder weggelassen habe, da ansonsten der Magnet an der Kurbel nicht an diesem vorbeikam. Selbst dann berührte der Magnet ab und zu den Hinterbau, den vorsorglich abgeklebt hatte. Aber mit nur einem Kabelbinder ist das System nur bedingt stabil. So blieb auch bei mir nur die Lösung den Sensor anzukleben oder einen dünneren Magneten zu verwenden. Ich habe mir dann 3 und 5 mm Neodym Magnete besorgt, die von selbst auf der Befestigungsschraube der Pedale halten und aufgrund ihrer großen Feldstärke auch aus größerer Entfernung den Trigger für die Trittfrequenzmessung auslösen.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## LDSign (3. Mai 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Da es an seinem R.R2 FS vermutlich so ist wie bei meinem, passt der Sensor mit Befestigung schlecht an den sehr breiten Hinterbau des Bikes. Bei mir ging es nur so einigermaßen, wenn ich den zweiten Kabelbinder weggelassen habe, da ansonsten der Magnet an der Kurbel nicht an diesem vorbeikam. Selbst dann berührte der Magnet ab und zu den Hinterbau, den vorsorglich abgeklebt hatte. Aber mit nur einem Kabelbinder ist das System nur bedingt stabil. So blieb auch bei mir nur die Lösung den Sensor anzukleben oder einen dünneren Magneten zu verwenden. Ich habe mir dann 3 und 5 mm Neodym Magnete besorgt, die von selbst auf der Befestigungsschraube der Pedale halten und aufgrund ihrer großen Feldstärke auch aus größerer Entfernung den Trigger für die Trittfrequenzmessung auslösen.
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas



Guten Morgen

Bei mir ist es viel pragmatischer  Ich hatte keine 200mm Kabelbinder mehr *g* Da ich eh ein Freund einer cleanen Optik bin, hab ich den Sensor angeklebt (natürlich nicht direkt auf die Strebe, sondern auf eine zuvor angebrachte Schutzfolie).

Den Magneten für die Trittfrequenz hab ich genau so wie von Thomas beschrieben angebracht. Einfach einen Neodym im Durchmesser des Pedalgewindes aufgesetzt - hält von alleine.

Ansonsten bzgl. der 80mm: Ich wollte mir letzten Sommer eigentlich ein R2-Hardtail kaufen, da ich für meinen Einsatzzweck eigentlich kein Fully benötige. Rotwild - ich hab zu den Jungs einen ganz guten Draht - hat mir dann mal den 80mm-Prototyp nahe gelegt...tja und das hat mich ziemlich begeistert. Ohne Platform oder Lockout-Gedöns ein ähnliches Feeling wie mit einem Hardtail mit dem letzten Quentchen Reserve wenns dann doch ruppig wird. Für mich perfekt! Da es ein Prototyp-Hinterbau war (da war ja auch noch die untere Strebe rot), hab ich dann letzte Woche endlich den "Serienstand" verbaut verkommen. Zu meiner Überraschung war das ein 2011er im Team-Design, den es so ja eigentlich nicht geben dürfte 

Da mir der aktuelle R2-Rahmen überhaupt nicht gefällt - der Hinterbau desselben aber schon, hab ich nun mein Traumbike: R2 mit 2010er Rahmen und 2011er Hinterbau - beides in einheitlicher Optik. Da durfte es dann auch mal ein Rundumputz für die Fotosession sein, bevor das gute Teil wieder eingesaut wird *g*

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## giles (3. Mai 2011)

giles schrieb:


> ...
> Rahmen Rotwild R X1 Rahmenkit
> Gabel FOX 32 Talas 150 RLC (2010)
> Bremsen Hope M4 (2006)
> ...



So gestern nochmal gestöbert und nun die restlichen Teile ausgewählt.

Lenker : Syncros Lenker AM weiss-grunge 31,8 mm - Höhe 25 mm
Vorbau : Syncros FR Vorbau OnePointFive
Sattelstütze : Syncros Sattelstütze AM 1-Bolt 31,6 mm 400mm weiss/grunge

Die Laufräder müssen noch bis Juli warten werden dann aber höchstwahrscheinlich DT Swiss EX 2200 mit Schwalbe FA 2,35.
Eventuell kommt dann auch noch ein aktuelles XTR - Schaltwerk dazu, sofern mein Mitradler sein Rocky in Einzelteilen verkauft bekommt.

Dürfte dan alles passen, oder wie seht ihr es ??

Nochmal Danke an alle helfenden Ritter des Roten Wildes


----------



## abi_1984 (3. Mai 2011)

giles schrieb:


> So gestern nochmal gestöbert und nun die restlichen Teile ausgewählt.
> 
> 
> Vorbau : Syncros FR Vorbau OnePointFive
> ...



Kleiner Fehler:

Du brauchst einen Vorbau für 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft!

Das Steuerrohr bzw. die Gabel hat nur unten 1.5 Zoll, oben 1 1/8 Zoll...


----------



## Orakel (3. Mai 2011)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Kleiner Fehler:
> 
> Du brauchst einen Vorbau für 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft!
> 
> Das Steuerrohr bzw. die Gabel hat nur unten 1.5 Zoll, oben 1 1/8 Zoll...


darauf wollte ich ihn auch grad hinweisen, geht so net.


----------



## giles (3. Mai 2011)

Danke, ( edit  ) Ihr beiden habt vollkommen Recht. 

Der sieht nur ähnlich aus, hatte vorhin nur nach Bildern geschaut und die 
Produktbezeichnung ohne Prüfung kopiert. Ich habe selbstredend einen 1 
1/8 " bestellt.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo giles,

nur mal so ne Frage,

habe auch das X1, allerdings habe ich mir eine Variosattelstütze eingebaut, die ich jetzt nicht mehr missen möchte.

Haste mal darüber nachgedacht?

Ansonst scheint alles sehr stimmig zu sein.
 Die Diskussion mit dem LRS habe ich mitverfolgt, und auch ich habe meinen gewechselt.
(whizz Wheels)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigzet (4. Mai 2011)

hier mal mein ganzer stolz


----------



## Orakel (4. Mai 2011)

bigzet schrieb:


> hier mal mein ganzer stolz


darauf darfst du zurecht stolz sein


----------



## Orakel (4. Mai 2011)

frage:
hat von euch einer diese Bottle von Rotwild und Taugt die etwas?
http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.p...1&sidROTWILD=14eh27uendud7d4s49njncr2e4gus2nb
Und passt sie hier wie angegossen rein
http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.php?cat=MERCHANDISING&product=ADP-BOTTLECAGE
stelle, suche noch die Trinkausrüstung für den AlpX zusammen und der Carbon Bottlecage passt optimal zum X2.
Danke
das Orakel


----------



## hhninja81 (4. Mai 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> frage:
> hat von euch einer diese Bottle von Rotwild und Taugt die etwas?
> http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.p...1&sidROTWILD=14eh27uendud7d4s49njncr2e4gus2nb
> Und passt sie hier wie angegossen rein
> ...



Ich finde die Flasche super, Trinkverschluß läßt sich gut öffnen und man kann sie gut drücken  einzig der Preis ist ein wenig zu hoch (Versandkosten) Der Flaschenhalter passt bestimmt gut....

Ach ja, ich habe gerade die Info bekommen, dass mein neuer RR2HT Rahmen heute in die Post gegangen ist!!  Ich werde am WE von der ersten Ausfahrt berichten.


----------



## Thomas1809 (4. Mai 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> frage:
> hat von euch einer diese Bottle von Rotwild und Taugt die etwas?
> http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.p...1&sidROTWILD=14eh27uendud7d4s49njncr2e4gus2nb
> Und passt sie hier wie angegossen rein
> ...



Hallo, habe ich auch an meinen X2, alles super und läst sich auch leicht reinigen.
Guckst du





Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo Orakel,

die Flasche passt bei mir bombenfest in den Cage....    sogar so, dass bei meiner Flasche fast das Emblem von Rotwild nicht mehr zu sehen ist (nach einem Jahr abgescharbt).

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Mai 2011)

Da ich nicht mehr zusehen konnte wie der Rotwild RCC 1.3 Team Rahmen bei mir im Büro so nutzlos rumsteht, hab ich mir aus diversen Teilen und ebay-Einkäufen doch noch ein Bike draus gebaut. Simpel, stabil und sorglos für alle Wetterkapriolen - mein neues Allzweckrad. Das Nicolai-Winterbike hatte ausgedient, wurde zerlegt und in Einzelteilen verkauft, bzw. ans RCC geschraubt.


----------



## hhninja81 (4. Mai 2011)

Schön, dass du es doch behalten hast..... Sieht so richtig cool aus


----------



## Orakel (4. Mai 2011)

Danke schon mal allen, werde demnächst mal Ordern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (4. Mai 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Da ich nicht mehr zusehen konnte wie der Rotwild RCC 1.3 Team Rahmen bei mir im Büro so nutzlos rumsteht, hab ich mir aus diversen Teilen und ebay-Einkäufen doch noch ein Bike draus gebaut. Simpel, stabil und sorglos für alle Wetterkapriolen - mein neues Allzweckrad. Das Nicolai-Winterbike hatte ausgedient, wurde zerlegt und in Einzelteilen verkauft, bzw. ans RCC geschraubt.



Na also, geht doch! Das Nicolai kann jedenfalls unmöglich das schönere Schlechtwetterrad gewesen sein


----------



## at021971 (4. Mai 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> frage:
> hat von euch einer diese Bottle von Rotwild und Taugt die etwas?
> http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.p...1&sidROTWILD=14eh27uendud7d4s49njncr2e4gus2nb
> Und passt sie hier wie angegossen rein
> ...


 
Die Flaschen sind ja von Camelbag und über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Alles was ich vorher hatte, ist Mist dagegen. Der Flaschenhalten ist von Topeak, leicht (18 g) und hält die Camelbag Flaschen bombensicher.

Ein Pärchen das klasse harmoniert und optisch 100% zu den meisten Rotwild Bikes passt. Vielleicht mit Ausnahme der Bikes aus der goldenen Phase im Jahr 2010.


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Mai 2011)

Das Nicolai war wirklich nicht schlecht. Bin gerne mit ihm gefahren. Aber 3 harte Winter mit Salz, Dreck und wenig Pflege haben ihm ordentlich zugesetzt. 
Ein Kumpel von mir hat es jetzt komplett neu aufgebaut und es ist wirklich wieder sehr schön geworden. 
Ab morgen gehen die Testfahrten mit dem RCC los. Do: kleine Straßeneinstellungsrunde, Fr: MTB-AG, Sa: MTB-Dienstsport  und dann bin ich mal gespannt wie es sich so fährt.


----------



## at021971 (4. Mai 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Da ich nicht mehr zusehen konnte wie der Rotwild RCC 1.3 Team Rahmen bei mir im Büro so nutzlos rumsteht, hab ich mir aus diversen Teilen und ebay-Einkäufen doch noch ein Bike draus gebaut. Simpel, stabil und sorglos für alle Wetterkapriolen - mein neues Allzweckrad. Das Nicolai-Winterbike hatte ausgedient, wurde zerlegt und in Einzelteilen verkauft, bzw. ans RCC geschraubt....


 
Das RCC 1.3 ist doch richtig gut geworden! Aber ob es klug war das Nicolai abzugeben und auf eine Hardtail für schlechtes Wetter und vor allem dem Winter zu setzen. Ich meine, dass eine Federung am Hinterbau beim Cruisen durch den Schnee schon seine Vorteile hat.


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Mai 2011)

In den letzten beiden Wintern lag bei uns hier in der Eifel lange so viel Schnee, dass an Biken im Winterwald nicht zu denken war. Ich war fast ausschließlich auf Straßen unterwegs. Und dafür ist das RCC alle mal gut genug. Aber ich trauer schon etwas dem Nicolai hinterher.


----------



## flying-harry (4. Mai 2011)

Hi Rotwildritter,

für alle die noch ein absolut neues R.GT2 Pro M mit einigen Extras suchen.
Ich muß mich vorerst aus familiären + beruflichen Gründen von dem Bike trennen. Es ist zu schade wenn es ungefahren rumsteht!
  Mehr Infos hier im Forum unter ebay

LG. und viele schöne Touren wünscht Euch 

Rolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (4. Mai 2011)

Na da geht's aber rund - zuerst ists so ruhig, das man glaubt alle sind auf urlaub und dann geht's so rund das ich nicht nachkomme mit mitlesen! weiter so!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand schon ein 2011 E1 irgendwo gesehen?
Suche was zum anschauen, probefahren und sabbern.............


----------



## RCC03-Biker (4. Mai 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> frage:
> hat von euch einer diese Bottle von Rotwild und Taugt die etwas?
> http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.p...1&sidROTWILD=14eh27uendud7d4s49njncr2e4gus2nb
> Und passt sie hier wie angegossen rein
> ...



Habe diese Kombi auch an meinem X1. Passt hervorragend und die Flasche ist spitze.


----------



## prodigy (4. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon ein 2011 E1 irgendwo gesehen?
> Suche was zum anschauen, probefahren und sabbern.............



Ja, bei CYCLE PLANET in Mainz steht eins in der COMP Ausstattung


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Mai 2011)

ah, da war ich mir damals auch mein slayer angucken.
danke


----------



## Düst__ (5. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon ein 2011 E1 irgendwo gesehen?
> Suche was zum anschauen, probefahren und sabbern.............



Ja ich, jeden Tag ) 

Kannst gerne mal testen wenn du in der Nähe bist. 

Oder halt Winterberg. Da sind Test Tage .....


----------



## giles (5. Mai 2011)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo giles,
> 
> nur mal so ne Frage,
> 
> ...



Ja habe mich schonmal bissel eingelesen, allerdings mir auch keine Meinung zu gebildet.

Muss man schauen, ob ich mal eine probeweise antesten kann.


----------



## prodigy (5. Mai 2011)

prodigy schrieb:


> Ja, bei CYCLE PLANET in Mainz steht eins in der COMP Ausstattung




es ist übrigens ein Advanced in M.
Ich habe es mir heute angeschaut, macht einen netten Eindruck  Wenn man nicht unbedingt die Talas Gabel haben möchte, m.E das Modell aus der E1 mit dem besten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Mai 2011)

M würde passen.
Eigentlich wäre mir ein Rahmenset lieber.
Ist aber teuer im Vergleich zum Komplettbike.
Die gedrosselte Talas stört mich.

Ich denke, 2010 werden das 180/ 180mm.


----------



## H.B.O (6. Mai 2011)

ich hab mir nur den rahmen gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden, kauf Dir ne lyrik Dh (hat 173 mm is billiger als fox und besser) und gut is. Absenkung braucht man bei dem steilen sitzwinkel eh nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotchili001 (6. Mai 2011)

*Hat schon jemand ein neues R.R2-HT?*
*Wenn ja bitte mal Bilder einstellen,auch vom FS!*


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Mai 2011)

Heute gekommen, leider mit einem falschen Steuersatz.....

So wird es erst am Di. fertig.





Fühlt sich aber gut


----------



## dliwtor (6. Mai 2011)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Hat schon jemand ein neues R.R2-HT?*
> *Wenn ja bitte mal Bilder einstellen,auch vom FS!*


 
Ich habe ein R2 FS - habe aber hier auch schon einmal ein Bild eingestellt. 



Gibt es die Magura MT8 eigentlich schon? 

@hhninja81 : Warum ist es denn der falsche Steuersatz?


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Mai 2011)

dliwtor schrieb:


> Ich habe ein R2 FS - habe aber hier auch schon einmal ein Bild eingestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwie ist er für 1 1/8", ich habe meine Gabel aber auf tapered umbauen lassen. Dafür ist der Rahmen auch eigentlich vorgesehen...
Egal, ich freue mich einfach über das schöne Ding und kann die paar Tage auch noch warten!


----------



## dliwtor (6. Mai 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist er für 1 1/8", ich habe meine Gabel aber auf tapered umbauen lassen. Dafür ist der Rahmen auch eigentlich vorgesehen...
> Egal, ich freue mich einfach über das schöne Ding und kann die paar Tage auch noch warten!


 
Niemals - den Rahmen gibt es nicht in 1 1/8". 

Mein R2 FS hat auch ein tapered Steuerrohr. 

Das würde ich aber noch einmal überprüfen!!


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Mai 2011)

dliwtor schrieb:


> Niemals - den Rahmen gibt es nicht in 1 1/8".
> 
> Mein R2 FS hat auch ein tapered Steuerrohr.
> 
> Das würde ich aber noch einmal überprüfen!!



Das ist richtig, leider wurde ein falscher mitgeschickt und der neue/richtige kommt hoffentlich schnell. Der Rahmen sieht in live echt toll aus, nur die WM-Ringe stören ein wenig. Er wiegt übrigens 1158g


----------



## dliwtor (6. Mai 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, leider wurde ein falscher mitgeschickt und der neue/richtige kommt hoffentlich schnell. Der Rahmen sieht in live echt toll aus, nur die WM-Ringe stören ein wenig. Er wiegt übrigens 1158g


 
Aber bei den Rahmenset´s sind doch immer Steuersätze schon fix und fertig eingepresst dabei.


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Mai 2011)

dliwtor schrieb:


> Aber bei den Rahmenset´s sind doch immer Steuersätze schon fix und fertig eingepresst dabei.



Keine Ahnung evtl. weil es eine Reklamation war wurde dieser nur dazu gepackt.... Auf jeden Fall passt er nicht und ich brauche einen Neuen!


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Mai 2011)

Es war bestimmt ein Reducer-Steuersatz. Mit solchen Steuersätzen kann man in Tapered-Steuerrohren eine 1 1/8 Gabel einbauen. 
Mir ist der Rahmen etwas zu bunt. Die WM-Ringe gefallen mir auch nicht. Da finde ich meine 2010er Version schöner. Aber die Rahmenform und Geometrie gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (7. Mai 2011)

@hhninja81

Hi,
also mir gefällt der 2010 einen "Ticken" besser, aber der 2011 ist auch nicht schlecht! Gratulation und habe Geduld...

@all

...hier die versprochenen Mallorca Bilder aus Cala Ratatat. Ich war mit M-Bike unterwegs. Um es kurz zu machen - ES WAR SUPER. Die Trails waren zum Teil sehr gut versteckt und Wanderer, denen wir begegneten schüttelten die Köpfe mit dem Hinweis "das schaffen Sie hier nicht" - aber DOCH, es ging! Allerdings konnte ich nur an der "Trailtour" teilnehmen, da ich mir dann während einer Abfahrt die Oberarmbizepssehne angerissen habe und nun eine Pause machen darf.
Die Tour war erste Sahne, aber ganz klar etwas für die Xer als für die Rer - allerdings war ich der einzige, der auch die Abfahrten und Anstiege gefahren ist, die anderen haben öfters geschoben (meinen Respekt dafür, denn weniger ist machmal besser als zu viel...). Ich werde auf jeden Fall diese Woche wiederholen, um alle Touren einmal zu fahren - möglicherweise habe ich jetzt ausreichend Argumente, einen Investionsantrag für ein X2er zu stellen... 

Grüße Knaller


----------



## hhninja81 (7. Mai 2011)

Ich Sachen Geduld bin ich geübt...

Ich werde die WM Ringe mit einer schwarzen Folie überkleben. So langsam  bekomme ich aber Angst, ob die orange Gabel optisch passt? Mal sehen. Wenn das Rad fertig ist, mache ich ein paar schöne Bilder.

@Knaller 

Mallorca ist immer eine Reis wert, ich fahre dort aber lieber mit dem Rennrad

Gruß Marcus


----------



## pelue67 (7. Mai 2011)

Hab gerade die Spacer am Gabelschaft gegen Syntace Spacer ausgetauscht. Die von Rotwild montierten Spacer haben extrem viel Spiel gehabt (fast 1 mm Luft zwischen Spacer und Gabelschaft). Vielleicht ist das Knacken aus der Ecke Steuersatz, Gabel, Vorbau jetzt weg.


----------



## Düst__ (8. Mai 2011)




----------



## Düst__ (8. Mai 2011)

H.B.O schrieb:


> ich hab mir nur den rahmen gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden, kauf Dir ne lyrik Dh (hat 173 mm is billiger als fox und besser) und gut is. Absenkung braucht man bei dem steilen sitzwinkel eh nicht




hmmm....also ich hab sie schon gebraucht diese absenkung...
Ohne ging da nix.... also, wieder runter gerollt, gabel gesenkt und schwups....bleibt das vorderrad am boden und der anstieg war erklommen 


@rockyrider:
Gedrosselt? Was meinst du damit?
Hab mir sagen lassen, es sei keine gedrosselte 180er...welche man dann mit ein paar handgriffen "entdrosseln" könnte. 
Also müsste es eine reine 170mm gabel sein....
Hab sie aber selbst noch nicht geöffnet und werde es auch nicht tun


----------



## Orakel (8. Mai 2011)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> ...hier die versprochenen Mallorca Bilder aus Cala Ratatat.  Wanderer, denen wir begegneten schüttelten die Köpfe mit dem Hinweis "das schaffen Sie hier nicht"
> 
> Grüße Knaller


Mallorca liegt also doch in der BRD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (8. Mai 2011)

falls jemand Intresse an dieser Rotwild Dhshort aus dem jahr 2006/2007 hat fÃ¼r 25â¬ geht sie weg.
Gr. S, ich seh wie a HÃ¤dele drin aus bei 1,74cm, sagt Fr.Orakel


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2011)

Düst schrieb:


> @rockyrider:
> Gedrosselt? Was meinst du damit?
> Hab mir sagen lassen, es sei keine gedrosselte 180er...welche man dann mit ein paar handgriffen "entdrosseln" könnte.
> Also müsste es eine reine 170mm gabel sein....
> Hab sie aber selbst noch nicht geöffnet und werde es auch nicht tun


Danke für die Info.
Hatte es zwischenzeitlich auch schon woanders gelesen.
Viel Spaß mit demTeil!


----------



## Knaller2010 (9. Mai 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> falls jemand Intresse an dieser Rotwild Dhshort aus dem jahr 2006/2007 hat für 25 geht sie weg.
> Gr. S, ich seh wie a Hädele drin aus bei 1,74cm, sagt Fr.Orakel
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/891202


 
Was ist ein "Hädele"?

Grüße


----------



## kostolany (9. Mai 2011)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Was ist ein "Hädele"?
> 
> Grüße



Ein Häddele ist eine schmächtige, dünne Person. Schwäbisch lässt grüßen!


----------



## giles (9. Mai 2011)

So ... alles bestellt und bis auf die Felgen (ZTR Flow) und die neuen Stahlflex für die MonoM4 auch alles eingetroffen. 

Sofern mir der Versender für die 3 Fehlteiel keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, sollte am Samstag der 1. Rotwildtag für mich werden.


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Mai 2011)

Geniales Video mit Manfred Stromberg und Harald Philipp: Manfred auf dem neuen E1.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23423134"]http://vimeo.com/23423134[/ame]


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2011)

Die obercoole Nummer hat Harald auch bei der TrailTrophy im Zielbereich einzelner Sectionen durchgezogen.
Platz war da eigentlich keiner für, aber es war halt hipp.
Zu hipp für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## H.B.O (9. Mai 2011)

ein bisschen zu viel gezappel im video...sollten mal dem ET zusehen da sieht endurofahren auch ohne albernheiten gut aus


----------



## Waldtroll (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe neulich diesen Thread hier gefunden, da ich gerade am überlegen bin ein Rotwild zu kaufen. Wenn ichs finanziell stemmen kann würde es ein X1 comp werden. Mein Händler meint allerdings, ein C1 würde eigentlich auch reichen. Jetzt bin ich am WE ein X1 gefahren und musste es leider heute wieder abgeben. Als HT Fahrer bin ich total hin und weg zwecks der komfortablen Federwege und Möglichkeiten die dieses Bike bietet. Sind 150 mm zuviel des Guten oder reichen auch 120 mm wie beim C1?
Was meint Ihr?
Gruß


----------



## giles (9. Mai 2011)

Was genau möchtest du denn mit deinem Fully fahren ?

CC, XC, AM, Enduro, leichten Freeride ??

Wo möchtest du fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (9. Mai 2011)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> @hhninja81
> 
> Hi,
> also mir gefällt der 2010 einen "Ticken" besser, aber der 2011 ist auch nicht schlecht! Gratulation und habe Geduld...
> ...


Kann ich  blind unterschreiben !!!bei M bike haben wirklich schöne Touren im Programm, auch wenn man kein eigenes Bike  mithat is für jeden Recken nen Leihbike zu haben


----------



## Waldtroll (9. Mai 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Was genau möchtest du denn mit deinem Fully fahren ?
> 
> CC, XC, AM, Enduro, leichten Freeride ??
> 
> Wo möchtest du fahren ?



Ich würde jetzt spontan CC und AM nennen. Ich bin halt am WE Trails gefahren die ich mit dem HT nicht gefahren bin und die Trails die ich sonst fahre, waren entspannter und haben wesentlich mehr Spaß gemacht.
Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2011)

Das X1 kann eigentlich alles.


----------



## giles (9. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das X1 kann eigentlich alles.


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Mai 2011)

Etwas experimentiert. sweet dreams ... are made of this


----------



## Knaller2010 (10. Mai 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Etwas experimentiert. sweet dreams ... are made of this


 
Respekt! Ist 'ne gute Variante geworden

Greetz


----------



## TOM4 (10. Mai 2011)

hallo!

ich schon wieder!! 
jetzt hat mir rotwild ja meinen rahmen ausgetauscht - keine sorge alles ok bzw. weiss ich nicht ob alles ok ist!?
heute: heeeerrrliches wetter ich aufs bike und ne runde gedreht!
dann beid er letzten abfahrt - plötzlich ein "felsen" (eher sehr großer stein!) - keine chance dem auszuweichen - also voll drüber und was passiert - der stein wird aufgeschleudert und trifft volle kanne meine tretlager bzw. den rahmen dort wo das tretlager drinn steckt!!

ich natürlich sofort einen ersten sehchekc gemacht ob eh nichts mit dem carbonhinterbau ist - gott sei dank -nichts mit dem hinterbau - allerdings ein riiiiiesen lackabplatzer + delle im tretlagerbereich!

lange rede kurzer sinn - könnt ihr mir anhand von den foto´s sagen ob ich mir sorgen machen muß, oder ob es "nur" ein blechschaden ist!

ich hoffe ihr könnt auf den foto´s was erkennen.

danke und gruß tom


----------



## Orakel (10. Mai 2011)

@TOM4
für mich sieht es nach Lackabplatzer aus.
Bin immer noch der Meinung dass die Rotwild Lackqualität (Grundierung?), nicht mit der sonst hohen Qualität von Rotwild mithalten kann, nicht die beste ist. An meinem Hinterbau,"Sitzstrebenbrücke innen" vom X2 ist auch schon ein Stecknadelkopf grosser Lackabplatzer da.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Mai 2011)

typischer Lackabplatzer von Rotwild.
Wirklich schlechte Qualität, schon seit jeher.
Kannst du mit einem Lackstift ausbessern, ist ja schließlich eine Kampfspur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (10. Mai 2011)

ist halt seitdem viele Bikehersteller ihre Rahmen aus Gewichtsgründen nicht mehr pulvern, sondern nasslackieren, nicht mehr so haltbar wie man sich das wünschen würde.


----------



## giles (10. Mai 2011)

@ jmr-biking

sehr schönes Video. Von wem ist der Sweet Dreams Remix ? Ich bin sicher, dass ich den als Vinyl hab, kann jedoch grad (Baustelle) nicht nachschauen.


----------



## TOM4 (10. Mai 2011)

@orakel: danke für die schnelle antwort - allerdings ist die stelle auch ein bisschen eingedellt und das macht mir ein wenig sorgen! 
ich geh einfach mal davon aus, das ein mtb rahmen so was aushalten muß und er mir nicht unterm popo wegbricht!

gruß tom

edith: war zu langsam - natürlich danke auch den anderen beiträgen!

edith2: kennt jemand die ral farbe vom weissen r1 fs aus 09? (bezüglich ausbessern)


----------



## at021971 (10. Mai 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> ...lange rede kurzer sinn - könnt ihr mir anhand von den foto´s sagen ob ich mir sorgen machen muß, oder ob es "nur" ein blechschaden ist!
> 
> ich hoffe ihr könnt auf den foto´s was erkennen...


 
So etwas ist natürlich immer zutiefst ärgerlich. Vor allem, wenn der Rahmen noch so neu ist. Aber zum Glück ist es nicht im Sichtbereich und läßt sich einfach mit Lack ausbessern.

Wenn Du es richtig ausbessern willst, dann nimmt Kontakt zu Markus Herr von Rotwild auf und lass Dir den weissen Lack schicken oder die RAL-Nummer nennen. 

Ich hatte so etwas auch an meinem RCC.09. Bei dem ist auf dem ersten AlpX das Sattelrohr an einem Felsen entlanggeschrammt und am Oberrohr hängengeblieben. Ich habe mich dann aber daheim hingesetzt und mit den original Rotwild Farben bewaffnet, an die Ausbesserung der Macken gemacht. Die Farbe Schicht für Schicht aufgetragen und dann mit Schleifpaste wieder angepasst. Das dauerte zwar seine Zeit, aber im Endeffekt war am Sitzrohr nichts mehr von dem Schaden feststellbar.

Also Kopf hoch, Du kriegst das schon wieder hin. Und wenn Du so etwas in Zukunft vermeiden möchtest, klebst Du halt einen Bottom Bracket Schutz unter das Tretlager. So etwas ist z.B. im Bike Bogen von www.lackprotect.de enthalten.


----------



## at021971 (10. Mai 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> ...allerdings ist die stelle auch ein bisschen eingedellt und das macht mir ein wenig sorgen!
> ich geh einfach mal davon aus, das ein mtb rahmen so was aushalten muß und er mir nicht unterm popo wegbricht!...


 
Der Tretlagerbereich ist ja doppelt ausgeführt, da wird schon nichts brechen.


----------



## TOM4 (10. Mai 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> .......Bottom Bracket Schutz unter das Tretlager. So etwas ist z.B. im Bike Bogen von www.lackprotect.de enthalten.


 

suuuper tipp - aber welche stärke soll es sein oder welche stärke reicht? tour od. race?
ich möcht soviel schutz wie nötig und nicht unnötig viel draufkleben.

bis jetzt hab ich so eine normale 3m rolle - weiss aber nicht wie stark die ist.

gruß tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (10. Mai 2011)

Die Folie, die Lackprotect verkauft, ist auch von 3m.

Ich habe für mein R.GT1 den Race gekauft. Der macht sich bisher ganz gut, ist aber auch nicht extrem dick. Somit habe ich mir für einen zukünftigen Austausch, diesmal einen Freeride gekauft. Den Tour hatte ich für meine Freund mitbestellt, empfand ihn aber als sehr dünn.


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Mai 2011)

giles schrieb:


> @ jmr-biking
> 
> sehr schönes Video. Von wem ist der Sweet Dreams Remix ? Ich bin sicher, dass ich den als Vinyl hab, kann jedoch grad (Baustelle) nicht nachschauen.



Ist der Sucker Punch Remix.


----------



## TOM4 (11. Mai 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ich habe für mein R.GT1 den Race gekauft. Der macht sich bisher ganz gut, ist aber auch nicht extrem dick. Somit habe ich mir für einen zukünftigen Austausch, diesmal einen Freeride gekauft. Den Tour hatte ich für meine Freund mitbestellt, empfand ihn aber als sehr dünn.


 

gut dann wirds ein race! danke nochmal gruß tom


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Mai 2011)

So, endlich ist es fertig, mit der Farbe der Garbel bin ich nicht 100% zufrieden... ein paar Änderungen kommen bestimmt noch.





Gruß Marcus


----------



## LDSign (11. Mai 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> So, endlich ist es fertig, mit der Farbe der Garbel bin ich nicht 100% zufrieden... ein paar Änderungen kommen bestimmt noch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So sauber  Aber ansonsten sehr nice!

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Mai 2011)

LDSign schrieb:


> So sauber  Aber ansonsten sehr nice!
> 
> Gruß,
> Frank


----------



## TOM4 (11. Mai 2011)

schaut sehr fein aus!
 nur das eloxierte rot vom lrs, beisst sich ein bisschen mit dem orange der gabel? (meine meinung)


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Mai 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> schaut sehr fein aus!
> nur das eloxierte rot vom lrs, beisst sich ein bisschen mit dem orange der gabel? (meine meinung)




Das und der blaue Knopf an der Gabel, machen mir auch ein wenig Bauchschmerzen... aber es fährt sich toll


----------



## Orakel (11. Mai 2011)

bis auf die Farbe der Gabel, Top Bike


----------



## Orakel (11. Mai 2011)

@TOM4
das Tretlager ist ein Dreh/Frästeil da brauchst du dir wegen der Haltbarkeit keine sorgen machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (11. Mai 2011)

Danke für deine nochmalige bestätigung das da nichts sein kann! 
Jetzt wart ich nur mehr auf die rückmeldung von rotwild bezüglich der RAL Farbe - bis jetzt hat sich niemand gemeldet!
Gruß Tom


----------



## giles (11. Mai 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ist der Sucker Punch Remix.




  Firma dankt


----------



## at021971 (11. Mai 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> So, endlich ist es fertig, mit der Farbe der Garbel bin ich nicht 100% zufrieden... ein paar Änderungen kommen bestimmt noch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schönes Bike, aber das mit der Gabel solltest Du noch mal auf Wiedervorlage legen. Da gehört einfach was Schwarzes dran. Denk mal über eine DT Swiss XMM/XRM oder besser XRC nach.


----------



## Waldtroll (11. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das X1 kann eigentlich alles.


 Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Mai 2011)

Die Gabel wegen ihrer Farbe austauschen?
Hallo?
Die soll doch funktionieren!
Von mir aus auch Kanickelfuttrosa.


----------



## TOM4 (11. Mai 2011)

Ich würd auch nicht die gabel tauschen (vor allem weil ich selber eine durin habe und von der performance mehr als angetan bin!!) ich würd eher den lrs tauschen, aber nur aus optischen und nicht wegen technischen gründen! Ich finde nämlich das die farbe der gabel das bike sehr individuell macht!!


----------



## Mainbiker363 (11. Mai 2011)

kostolany schrieb:


> Ein Häddele ist eine schmächtige, dünne Person. Schwäbisch lässt grüßen!



Hi,
mal kurz ne Info brauch.

Hast Du Dir das Mountain Goat drangebaut? Bin grad am überlegen auch eines anzubauen, scheint aber nicht so einfach zu sein.

Welche Kurbel hast Du? und welche Probleme gab es?

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Mai 2011)

Ja stimmt, die Gabel ist schon speziell. Ne, schwarze war mir zu "normal" evtl sieht es auf dem Bild komisch aus, ABER in live sieht es echt gut aus. Ich werde die Tage mal bessere Bilder machen.... eine DT Swiss schenke ich mir, wenn ich mein Traumgewicht habe 


Gruß Marcus


----------



## at021971 (11. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Gabel wegen ihrer Farbe austauschen?
> Hallo?
> Die soll doch funktionieren!
> Von mir aus auch Kanickelfuttrosa.


 
Also ich hatte die MD120M am R.R2 FS und kann diese mit Fox Talas 140 RLC, F100 RL und DT Swiss XMM 100 Twin Shot vergleichen. Und da hat die Magura weder haptisch, optisch noch funktionell eine so gute Figur gemacht. Das Funktionelle soll aber besser sein, wenn die Gabel von Rotwild kommt und das von denen erarbeite Set-up hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (11. Mai 2011)

Ich finde das Orange der Gabel gar nicht mal so schlecht, ja sogar ganz gut. Und die Kombi orange/rot an Gabel/LRS ist auch ok, weil sie ja am Rahmen vorgegeben ist. OK, der blaue Deckel passt nicht so ins Bild, aber dann müsste man das veraltete Magura Logo der Gabel auch kritisieren.


----------



## Andi_72 (12. Mai 2011)

Das orange der Gabel passt zum Balken im Decal. 
Da "stört" schon eher der gelbe Schriftzug der Mäntel 

Hauptsache fährt. Und sieht gut aus. Schickes Teil, viel Spaß damit


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte die MD120M am R.R2 FS und kann diese mit Fox Talas 140 RLC, F100 RL und DT Swiss XMM 100 Twin Shot vergleichen. Und da hat die Magura weder haptisch, optisch noch funktionell eine so gute Figur gemacht. Das Funktionelle soll aber besser sein, wenn die Gabel von Rotwild kommt und das von denen erarbeite Set-up hat.



Ob die Magura was taugt, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden.
Aber doch nicht nach Farbe urteilen...............


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Mai 2011)

Auf dem Bild ist der Grund für meine Farbwahl besser zu sehen..





und mit einem schwarzen Deckel auf der Gabel sieht es echt besser aus, wie störend so ein kleiner blauer Fleck doch sein kann..





Danke für die netten und ehrlichen Kommentare

Marcus


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2011)

Hast du das Bike da im Schimpansengehege abgestellt?


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hast du das Bike da im Schimpansengehege abgestellt?



Ne, ne.... das sind die Hamburger Berge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2011)

Ah verstehe, die sind eingezäunt.


----------



## Düst__ (12. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ah verstehe, die sind eingezäunt.


----------



## giles (12. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ah verstehe, die sind eingezäunt.



Tja in Flachlandtirol (Waterkant bis Linie Harz/Weserbergland) sind "Berge" so rar, da muss man die schon schützen, damit die keiner maust.


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Mai 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Tja in Flachlandtirol (Waterkant bis Linie Harz/Weserbergland) sind "Berge" so rar, da muss man die schon schützen, damit die keiner maust.



Genau das ist der Grund


----------



## giles (12. Mai 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Grund



Ich spare ja schon seit Jahren auf meinen eigenen Berg  gehe auch jedes Frühjahr und jeden Herbst Motzen sammeln auf den Feldern 

btt

Heute das erstemal das X1 besichtigt. sieht schon hübsch aus, leider noch ohne Bremse 

Kann es sein, dass Hope Lieferengpässe hat ??

Ich warte seit 8 Tagen auf 2 Sätze Dichtungsringe für meine M4 und Stahlflexleitungen sind auch rar oO

Ich sehe mich schon ne neue TechM4 erwerben und meine alte verhökern 

Erst nächste Woche Radel (sofern die Ringe und die Leitungen kommen) arrrgh


----------



## Orakel (12. Mai 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ne, ne.... das sind die Hamburger Berge!


doch so hoch


----------



## Nechei (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen!!

Ich hätte mal eine frage an euch Rotwilder.....
Ich träume ja schon länger von einem Rotwild und könnte jetzt evtl an einen Rotwild RFC 0.4 Rahmen kommen und wollte euch fragen ob man das Bike so(leicht)aufbauen kann damit man auch noch schöne Tagestouren mit 1000-1500 Hm fahren kann??Oder ist das RFC 0.4 schon eher was fürs grobe bergab fahren und eher nicht zum klettern geeignet...???
Welche Federgabel würde dem Rahmen gut stehen??
Über ein paar Antworten und Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Mfg Christian


----------



## Pantophag (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

hier ein kleines Dankeschön an alle, die hier diesen sehr hilfreichen und unterhaltsamen Thread vorantreiben.
Dieser "Faden" hat mir die Entscheidung für mein erstes Rotwild ein großes Stück leichter gemacht.
Danke. 

Rotwild Wallpaper in HD (1920x1080) Auflösung:





Rotwild Wallpaper in "normaler" (2560x1200) Auflösung:


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2011)

Nechei schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!!
> 
> Ich hätte mal eine frage an euch Rotwilder.....
> Ich träume ja schon länger von einem Rotwild und könnte jetzt evtl an einen Rotwild RFC 0.4 Rahmen kommen und wollte euch fragen ob man das Bike so(leicht)aufbauen kann damit man auch noch schöne Tagestouren mit 1000-1500 Hm fahren kann??Oder ist das RFC 0.4 schon eher was fürs grobe bergab fahren und eher nicht zum klettern geeignet...???
> ...



Mach dir nicht soviele Gedanken!
Ich fahre ein Rocky mountain Slayer SXC, also etwa gleiche Gewichtsklasse.
Es kann auch Touren fahren, und das mit einer 36er VAN, also nicht absenkbar.
Der Sprint im Wiegetritt ist etwas zäh, aber es geht auch den Berg hoch.
Wer fährt schon mit einem Enduro Rennen berghoch?

Je nach Fahrkönnen solltest du nicht bei den Reifen sparen.
Das Bike verleitet dazu, es laufen zu lassen.
NobbyNic & Co habe ich reihenweise geschlachtet.
Mitlerweile ich fahre auch meine AX mit der MuddyMary.


----------



## Lapper22 (13. Mai 2011)

@Christian: Moin erstmal,

ich fahre auch ein rfc0.4 und bin superzufrieden damit. Der Hinterbau schreit nur häufig nach liebe. Gerade bei dem derzeitigen Wetter. 

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle auch ne 36er oder ne Lyrik verbauen. Passt super! Touren sind mit dem bike wirklich kein Problem. 

Hier mal meine Rosi, fast in Serienausstattung.

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (13. Mai 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> So, endlich ist es fertig, mit der Farbe der Garbel bin ich nicht 100% zufrieden... ein paar Änderungen kommen bestimmt noch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mmmmhhhhhhh - nunja, ich bin mir immer noch nicht ganz sicher, ob die Farbverhältnisse stimmig sind - wohl wissend, dass Du die Gabel individuell so tönen hast lassen. Das Orange bekommt zu viel Gewicht. Bei dem Vorgänger (lindgrün) hat es besser gepasst, da die hintere Strebe und der Vorbau grün waren.... - naja, Gott sei Dank sind Geschmäcker ja verschieden.
Hängt das Fahrrad eigentlich wieder an der Wand wie der grüne Vorgänger?
Grüße
Knaller2010


----------



## Orakel (13. Mai 2011)

Nechei schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!!
> 
> Ich hätte mal eine frage an euch Rotwilder.....
> Ich träume ja schon länger von einem Rotwild und könnte jetzt evtl an einen Rotwild RFC 0.4 Rahmen kommen und wollte euch fragen ob man das Bike so(leicht)aufbauen kann damit man auch noch schöne Tagestouren mit 1000-1500 Hm fahren kann??Oder ist das RFC 0.4 schon eher was fürs grobe bergab fahren und eher nicht zum klettern geeignet...???
> ...


richtig leicht Aufbauen geht fast nicht, der Rahmen allein wiegt schon knapp 4Kg (mit Steuersatz+Dämpfer),als Gabel würde ich eine mit 150mmFW nehmen ich hatte an meinem 04erle ne Pike dran(140mmFW) lange Touren sind kein Problem damit, hab meins ordentlich die Berge hochgescheucht, noch mehr Bergab.


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Mai 2011)

Hier mal mein Vorschlag zu einem RFC 0.4 Aufbau:

2006 kam das erste RFC 0.4 raus. Damals hatte es hinten einen Federweg von 150 mm mit dem dt swiss HVR 200 oder mit dem Fox DHX Air 5.0 und 170 mm Federweg.. Es gab zudem zwei Ausstattungskits: Kit CROSS mit einer Fox Talas RL 130-90 mm und das Kit RIDE mit einer Fox 36 Talas RC2 150-110 mm. Rahmengewicht laut Angabe Rotwild: 3240 gr. bzw. 3420 gr..

Wenn du also ein tourentaugliches RFC haben willst und auch ein paar Reserven für Gröberes da sein sollen, warum denn nicht eine Fox Talas nach dem heutigen Standart, wie sie z.B. im X1 oder X2 verbaut sind, z.B. eine Fox 32 Talas 150 RLC. Die gibt es auch noch ohne tapered steerer. Einen schönen dt swiss M1700 LRS oder je nach Kaufkraft einen XM 1550 Tricon. Zum Antrieb einen schönen Mix aus XT und XTR oder X9 und X0. 
Reifen z.B. einen Nooby Nic Evo in 2.4 oder ähnliches von anderen Herstellern.

Alles Infos zu den Rotwild Bikes mit allen technischen Angaben findest du hier. Klick


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2011)

Keine Angst vor 160mm.
Mein erstes Enduro hatte 2003 satte 125mm Federweg....................


----------



## Nechei (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo nochmal!!

Erstmal Danke für die vielen Antworten.Das man damit auch Touren fahren kann höre ich natürlich gerne ;-)
@Lapper22: Was meinst du der Hinterbau schreit oft häufig Liebe?? Ist der Hinterbau anfällig????
Was würdet ihr für einen 2009 Rahmen in gutem Zustand noch ungefähr ausgeben???
Dämpfer ist ein DHX 5.0 Air verbaut.

Mfg Christian


----------



## Orakel (13. Mai 2011)

Nechei schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal!!
> 
> Erstmal Danke für die vielen Antworten.Das man damit auch Touren fahren kann höre ich natürlich gerne ;-)
> @Lapper22: Was meinst du der Hinterbau schreit oft häufig Liebe?? Ist der Hinterbau anfällig????
> ...


Das RFC 04 hat Gleitlager, die können mit der Zeit knarz Geräusche verursachen. Hatte ich in den 4Jahren in denen ich das 04erle gefahrn bin ganze einmal, hab dann das Hauptlager getauscht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2011)

2009 und Gleitlager?
Im Ernst?
Kommen mir nicht mehr ins Haus.
ich würde mich nach einem andern Bike umschauen, ganz ehrlich.


----------



## at021971 (13. Mai 2011)

Nechei schrieb:


> ...Was würdet ihr für einen 2009 Rahmen in gutem Zustand noch ungefähr ausgeben???...


 
Wie kommst Du denn darauf, dass der Rahmen von 2009 ist. Ab dem Modelljahr 2008 hieß das Bike schon R.E1. Das RFC 0.4 gab es in den Modelljahren 2006 und 2007.


----------



## Nechei (14. Mai 2011)

Servus!!

Das der Rahmen aus dem Jahr 2009 ist hat mir der Verkäufer gesagt ;-)
Gut das ich ihn noch nicht gekauft habe....

Mfg Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapper22 (14. Mai 2011)

Gab es 2009 nicht schon das E1? Egal.

Mein Rahmen ist Baujahr 2006 und da sind die Gleitlager verbaut. Baue meinen Hinterbau regelmäßig auseinander um ihn zu säubern und zu fetten. Sonst wirds richtig nervig. Aber man braucht keine Klingel

Ein anderes bike möchte ich trotzdem niemals wieder haben!

Gruß Sven


----------



## Orakel (14. Mai 2011)

ab dem RE1 sind Kugellager im Hinterbau drin.
Müsste dann ab 2008 sein.


----------



## at021971 (14. Mai 2011)

Lapper22 schrieb:


> Gab es 2009 nicht schon das E1? Egal.


Aber 2008 hieß das Bike R.E1 und hatte dann Kugellager anstatt der Igus-Gleitlager.



Lapper22 schrieb:


> Gab es 2009 nicht schon das E1? Egal...Baue meinen Hinterbau regelmäßig auseinander um ihn zu säubern und zu fetten...


Die Igus-Gleitlager sollen ja laut Hersteller eigentlich wartungfrei und selbstfettend sein. Aber auch Rotwild empfiehlt die Lager ganz leicht mit einem Fettfilm zu versehen. Was aber nicht gemacht weren soll, ist hier die Lager und Bolzen mit Fett vollzupacken, denn dann zieht das immer wieder austretende Fett Dreck ins Lager, welches dann die Lager aufreibt. 

Ich bin so nach Rücksprache mit Rotwild verfahren und habe seit einem Jahr und rund 2.500 km Ruhe.


----------



## Lapper22 (14. Mai 2011)

ich benutze hierzu immer die anleitung von rotwild: http://service.rotwild.de/images/data/Rotwild_DVD/MANUALS/MTB-X-LINKAGE _2006-2008.pdf


Mal so nebenbei. Wen von den Rittern hier wird man denn zum Festival in Willingen sehen? Wäre ja mal ganz witzig.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Nechei (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Könnte man die Lager nicht gegen hochwertigere tauschen??
Oder kann man da nur diese Igus Lager verwenden???
Was darf den so ein Rahmen noch kosten?? Rechnungsdatum ist tatsächlich Mitte 2009....

Mfg Christian


----------



## Orakel (14. Mai 2011)

Nechei schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Könnte man die Lager nicht gegen hochwertigere tauschen??
> Oder kann man da nur diese Igus Lager verwenden???
> ...


Dann hat er wohl einen "Ladenhüter" gekauft.
Du kannst nur Gleitlager gegen Gleitlager tauschen, wobei Igus (soweit ich es weiss) Marktführer ist in sachen Gleitlagertechnik.
? kommt auf den Zustand des Rahmens an, ich hab für meinen noch nach 4J. 500 bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nechei (14. Mai 2011)

@Orakel: Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!! Weißt du zufällig was so ein Satz Lager ca kostet???

Mfg Christian


----------



## at021971 (14. Mai 2011)

Nechei schrieb:


> ...Könnte man die Lager nicht gegen hochwertigere tauschen??
> Oder kann man da nur diese Igus Lager verwenden???


 
Lass Dich wegen der Lager nicht verrückt machen. Die sind schon ok, benötigen halt ein wenig Pflegen, wenn sie das Knacken anfangen. Aber wie schon geschrieben habe ich meine Igus-Gleitlager am R.GT1 bisher nur einmal nach dem Kauf ganz leicht gefettet und seit rund einem Jahr und mehr als 2.500 ist Ruhe.

Und vom Federungsverhalten her bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher, ob mir der kugelgelagerte ALSII Hinterbau an meinem R.R2 FS besser gefällt als der gleitgelagerte ALS Hinterbau meines R.GT1.

Zum Preis kann man ohne den Rahmen gesehen zu haben nicht viel sagen. Ist er neu oder gebraucht? Neu hat er ja mal 2.490 EUR gekostet. Gegenwärtig verkauft www.nubuk-bikes.de einen neuen RFC 0.4 Rahmen in Größe S für 1.290 EUR. Das könnte Dir zumindest ein Anhaltspunkt sein.

Der Preis für einen kompletter Lagersatz für so ein Bike wird sicherlich über 100 EUR liegen.


----------



## Orakel (15. Mai 2011)

Nechei schrieb:


> @Orakel: Vielen Dank fÃ¼r deine Antwort!! WeiÃt du zufÃ¤llig was so ein Satz Lager ca kostet???
> 
> Mfg Christian


Ja weis ich, sage und schreibe 20â¬ fÃ¼r das Hauptschwingenlager.
Hier ist das Bild zum Lagersatz dazu


----------



## RW_Eddy (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ein RE 1 Rahmen Modell 2009 in Größe S wiegt ohne Dämpfer,
aber incl Sattelschnellspanner, aller Schrauben/Halter und Steuersatzteile die im Rahmen verpresst sind 3460 Gramm.
Bilder davon im Bikemarkt.

Das ist jetzt mal eine Orientierung zum Rahmengewicht des RFC 0.4.

Viele Grüße 
Eddy


----------



## nauker (15. Mai 2011)

@RW_Eddy:

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal bei Rotwild zwecks Gewicht des R.E 1 FS Rahmens, Modell 2010, Größe S, ohne Dämpfer, angefragt:
Antwort: 2950g - 3050g
(Ich wollte damals nicht das komplette Rad zerlegen, nur um nachzuwiegen) 

Und ich hab mich schon gewundert, wo an meiner Teileliste die 400 g abgeblieben sind! 
Naja, ich habe es mir ja schon gedacht, dass das von Rotwild mitgeteilte Rahmengewicht nicht stimmt - aber 400g sind ja doch einiges!





nachgewogene 13,77kg


----------



## giles (15. Mai 2011)

Die Farbe gefällt mir sehr gut.

Schade sonst hätte ich nächste Woche anstatten von Black Sabrina eine rote Zora. 

Ja ich gebe meinen Fahrrädern Frauennamen, Autos Männernamen. Bei meiner Freundin genau andersrum typisch Frau


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. Mai 2011)

Lapper22 schrieb:


> ich benutze hierzu immer die anleitung von rotwild: http://service.rotwild.de/images/data/Rotwild_DVD/MANUALS/MTB-X-LINKAGE _2006-2008.pdf
> 
> 
> Mal so nebenbei. Wen von den Rittern hier wird man denn zum Festival in Willingen sehen? Wäre ja mal ganz witzig.
> ...



Bei mir steht im Moment auf jeden Fall noch die Planung an der Mittelstrecke teilzunehmen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. Mai 2011)

Lapper22 schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei. Wen von den Rittern hier wird man denn zum Festival in Willingen sehen? Wäre ja mal ganz witzig.
> 
> Gruß Sven



Salve! 
Ich bin das 4x dabei und fahre den Marathon, allerdings noch auf einem Canyon Lux, das passende R.R2.FS fehlt noch in meiner Sammlung;-)
LG, G-K-R


----------



## snoopy-bike (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hättte mal eine Frage... in die RW-Runde 

Hätte jemand Interesse an einem 2011 R.2 HT WorldCup in L - ohne Pedale 8,5 kg ? 

- Sozusagen Vorführrad - kann etwa im Spätsommer abgegeben werden, könnte man sich jetzt bei Interesse reservieren...

Bilder und weiteres bitte über PM!


----------



## prodigy (17. Mai 2011)

In der neuen FREERIDE ist das Rotwild R.E1 Comp in dem Test "Super-Enduros" vertreten.

Die Tester waren sehr angetan von dem neuen E1, das Bike hat eine Bewertung von 9,5 von 10 Punkten erhalten, mit Vario Stütze wäre auch eine 10 möglich gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Düst__ (17. Mai 2011)

Habs auch gerade gelesen. 
Und, ich kann das geschriebene zu 100% bestädigen. Fast als hätte ich es geschrieben
War am Wochenende am Geiskopf mit ihr..(ja,mein rotwild ist eine lady   )

Ich bin immer noch total begeistert wie viel spaß das radl macht. 
Der flowtrail war der absolute Hammer mit ihr...

Jetz wieder die joplin rein bauen und hier die up/down touren radeln


----------



## icruiser (18. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen Community,

ich bin der Neue und hab jetzt auch mal ein Bild von meinem Rädchen hochgeladen...
der Sattel weicht die Woche noch einem Tune Speedneedle Alc

Rotwild verbaut ja zur Zeit vorwiegend Racing Ralph hinten und Rocket Ron vorne... gibts Erfahrungsberichte mit dem Mix??


----------



## Bolzer1711 (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo icruiser,

bin viele Jahre RRalf/NNic gefahren, habe dann letztes Jahr mal RRalf/RRon ausprobiert. Habe jetzt fÃ¼r dieses Jahr NNic/NNic aufgezogen. Es kommt halt darauf an, was du fÃ¤hrst oder fahren willst.

Unsereins ist ein Tourer, der gerne auch Trails in die âlangenâ Touren einbaut, keine Extremsachen. HierfÃ¼r ist die Mischung RRalf/NNic eigentlich perfekt, sehr guter Grip auf dem Vorderrad und durch das hÃ¶here Gewicht auf dem Antriebsrad reicht auch der RRalf aus. 

Den RRon habe ich letztes Jahr nur mal ausprobieren wollen, wiegt ein paar Gramm weniger als der NNic, das merkt man auch. Aber er hat nicht die Bodenhaftung einen NNic, gerade wenn es etwas feucht ist oder ein tieferer Boden vorherrscht, dann ist der Unterschied doch spÃ¼rbar, da packt der NNic einfach kraftvoller zu. Auf losem (Schotter) oder trockenem Boden ist der Unterschied nicht mehr so groÃ. 
Weil man dem RRon einen schlechten Pannenschutz nachsagt, ich hatte letztes Jahr keinen PlattfuÃ vorne. Auch der VerschleiÃ war aus meiner Sicht ok, da gibt es zwischen RRalf und RRon kaum Unterschiede, wÃ¼rde sagen der NNic hÃ¤lt etwas lÃ¤nger.

FÃ¼r einen Racer, der etwas mehr auf Gewicht achtet, trotzdem sehr gute Performance haben mÃ¶chte, ist die Mischung RRalf/RRon schon nachdenkenswert. Wegen des Gewichts vielleicht auch RRon/RRon  ;-)

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe Bolzer1711


----------



## icruiser (18. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin vor ca. 2 Wochen auf RRon/RRon umgestiegen... wegen des Gewichts!

(den ersten Platten hatte ich auch schon) 

hatte mich nur gewundert die Mischung auf den Standardbikes zu sehen...

mal schaun ob ich den alten Ralph zum testen hinten drauf packen werde.


----------



## Deichfräse (18. Mai 2011)

Willingen steht bei mir auch auf dem Plan.
Marathon für mich und der Zwerg startet bei der Junior-Trophy. Er hat sozusagen Blut geleckt in Riva und seinen "Alten" von der Platzierung her schon mal locker übertrumpfen können.

@hhninja
Die orange Gabel macht dein Bike schön individuell. Mir gefällt´s - mal was anderes!
Bin übrigens soweit wieder fit und fleißig am strampeln.
HaBe´s können wir also mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Herbert_Gozambo (20. Mai 2011)

Erste Bilder von meinem Bike nach 55km Isartrail
http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=c4dd8a-1305889728.jpg&size=original
http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=225376-1305889847.jpg&size=original

tja und eine Woche später, selber Trail, ein harmloser Sturz und dann das:
http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=30f520-1305889924.jpg&size=original
http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=50fa29-1305889962.jpg&size=original

11 km schieben zur nächsten S-Bahn, den Rest der Gruppe im Biergarten sitzen wissend.
Geh ich damit nun zum nächsten Rotwildhändler, weil das ein spezielles Teil ist oder ist das Standard. Extra ärgerlich, weil die Schaltung grad für Kohle echt perfekt eingestellt worden ist, vom eine Weile nicht fahren können gar nicht erst zu reden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Mai 2011)

Dazu ist das Schaltauge da.
Es hat dir den Rahmen gerettet.
Beim nächsten Mal wirst du sicher ein Ersatzschaltauge dabei haben.


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Mai 2011)

Sei froh, dass es nur das Schaltauge ist!! Wenn du es heute bei Rotwild bestellst, ist es evtl. schon morgen bei Dir. Der Austausch ist kein Problem.... 
Ich habe immer eins in Reserve dabei

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## at021971 (20. Mai 2011)

Herbert_Gozambo schrieb:


> Erste Bilder von meinem Bike nach 55km Isartrail
> http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=c4dd8a-1305889728.jpg&size=original
> http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=225376-1305889847.jpg&size=original
> 
> ...


 
Traurig wenn es letztendlich aufs Laufen hinausläuft, aber das Schaltauge erfüllte hier schon seinen Sinn und Zweck indem es den Rahmen evtl. vor Gröberem schützte.

Da Du aus dem Münchner Westen kommst, würde ich mal bei Markus Nast (Rad(t)los; Münchnerstraße 4; 82131 Gauting; Tel.: 089 8577104) anrufen, ob er Schaltaugen für das R.C1
vorrätig hat. In Martinreid gibt es auch noch einen Rotwild Händler (Funsport; Röntgenstr. 1a; 82152 Martinsried; Tel: 089 856 23 79)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herbert_Gozambo (20. Mai 2011)

Naja, Rahmen gerettet ist im vorliegenden Fall Ã¼bertrieben, der Sturz geschah auf weichem Waldboden mit viel BlÃ¤ttern. Kommt daher, dass mein 2. Laufradsatz mit GelÃ¤ndereifen noch nicht fertig ist und ich den ganzen Trail Ã¼ber mit der Stadtbereifung zu kÃ¤mpfen hatte. Aber 14â¬ fÃ¼r das Auge passen grad noch ins Monatsbudget, habs schon bestellt.

Der Laden hier  *FahrWerk*,  Altheimer Eck 11, 80331 MÃ¼nchen, liegt fÃ¼r mich sehr gÃ¼nstig, aber  zur Montage nehmÂ´ ich den HÃ¤ndler bei mir um die Ecke (Bikers World, Pasing), der hat nicht nur die Schaltung Top eingestellt, sondern dem sind gleich noch 2-3 andere Sachen an dem Bike aufgefallen (die Custom-Konstellation stammt ja von jemanden anders) auf die ich so nie gekommen wÃ¤re. 

Heut ist mir auch noch bei 40 km/h der Rennradreifen wegen einer Glasscherbe geplatzt, zum GlÃ¼ck nix passiert. Die letzten 2 Monate werdÂ´ ich aber echt vom Pech verfolgt, was das Thema Fahrrad angeht.


----------



## at021971 (20. Mai 2011)

Nun gut, wenn nicht der Rahmen gerettet wurde, dann aber mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit das Schaltwerk. Zumindest ist das die Funktion der Sollbruchstelle des Schaltauges.

Ähnliches ist mir im Winter ebenfalls an der Isar passiert. Da hat es das Schaltauge zum Glück nur verbogen, so dass die Weiterfahrt möglich war und ich nur auf ein paar Gänge verzichten mußte.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (22. Mai 2011)

Bottlecage ist gekommen



und Montiert mit roten Aluschrauben, sieht man nicht sogenau



das einzige was mich stört, ist, dass die Camelflasche "Made in China" ist.
Gestern ausprobiert, Flasche sitzt fest, aus dem Mundstück kommt ordentlich was raus.
So, jetzt brauchts noch einen Gescheiten Rucksack für den AlpenX, im Blickfeld wäre ein Deuter Transalp, für andere Vorschläge,Tips, bin ich aufnahmefähig


----------



## at021971 (22. Mai 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> ...
> So jetzt brauchts noch einen Gescheiten Rucksack für den AlpenX, für Tips bin bereit.


 
Da werfe ich auch mal den Deuter Trans Alpin in den Ring. 








Mit dem habe ich meine 3 AlpX gemacht. Ich habe ihn in der 30 Liter Version. Es gibt ihn aber auch als 25, 26 SL und 32 SL. Der Rucksack ist in seiner Hauptkammer zweigeteilt. Diese läßt sich aber auch per Reißverschluss zu einer Kammer wandeln. Darüber hinaus hat er im oberen und unteren Bereich zusätzliche Taschen für die Dinge, auf die man schnellen Zugriff haben möchte. Zudem hat er hat eine Aufnahme für den Helm, wenn man diesen mal nicht tragen mag. Auch ist im Boden eine Regentschutzhülle integriert. Der Rucksack ist äußerst stabil und aus festem Gewebe. Dieses macht aber durchaus Sinn, da man bei vollgepacktem Rucksack die Reißverschlüsse schon sehr strapaziert. Damit aber auch nicht der leichteste (ca. 1200 g).

Als Alternative stand damals auch ein für den AlpX gemachter Rucksack (Cross Alp) von Tatonka zur Auswahl. Habe mich dann aber aufgrund von Reviews und auch dem Preis für den Deuter entschieden. Bei Tatonak scheint es aber heute keinen Bike Rucksack mehr im Programm zu geben.


----------



## Orakel (22. Mai 2011)

Servus Thomas
den Transalpin hab ich auf der Liste in der 26L Version, den hier hab ich jetzt mal auch mitaufgenommen www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-de.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Vaude/Products/10262/SubProducts/102620100


----------



## at021971 (22. Mai 2011)

Also der macht doch erst einmal auch einen sehr guten Eindruck. Als wichtg empfand ich immer, dass man neben dem großen Fach für die ganze Kleidung etc. auch noch kleinerer Taschen hat, wo man schneller auf Dinge des täglichen Bedarfs zugreifen kann.

Ein Tipp wäre noch, falls Du nicht schon daran gedacht hast Dir Toppits Zipper oder ZipLoc in der 3 Liter Version zuzulegen und in diese Deine Kleidung aber auch andere Ausrüstungsgegenstände zu packen. 
http://www.toppits.de/Ziploc-Zipper-14.html
http://www.toppits.de/Ziploc-Gefrier-Beutel-20.html
Damit bleiben diese auch bei noch so starkem Regen trocken. Zudem kann man die Kleidung damit so was wie vakuumverpacken, was dazu führt, dass man dann diese einzelnen Schindeln schön im Rucksack stapeln kann. Das spart enorm an Platz. Dazu einfach auf den Beutel samt den Kleidungsstücken setzten, damit die Luft entweicht und dann mit dem Verschlußsystem luftdicht abschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (22. Mai 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ein Tipp wäre noch, falls Du nicht schon daran gedacht hast Dir Toppits Zipper oder ZipLoc in der 3 Liter Version zuzulegen und in diese Deine Kleidung aber auch andere Ausrüstungsgegenstände zu packen.
> http://www.toppits.de/Ziploc-Zipper-14.html
> http://www.toppits.de/Ziploc-Gefrier-Beutel-20.html


Den Tip hat mir ein Kumpel auch gegeben  werde ich mir holen.
Was für mich, oder generell wahrscheinlich wichtig ist , dass du ein separates Bodenfach hast für nasse Kleidung.
Das haben der Transalpin und der Vaude.


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mit dem Vaude Bike Alpin 25+5 sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Auf die Länge des Rückens anpassbares Tragegestell. Sitzt mit voller Ladung gut und wackelt nicht. Viele große und kleine Fächer innen wie außen, also Kleinteile usw. werden gut verstaut und man kommt schnell dran. 1 großes Hauptfach, was ich aufteilen kann in zwei kleinere Fächer, wegen der gebrauchten Wäche. Regenschutzhülle, zwei kleine Täschchen am Hüftgurt. 

Alles in allem eine gute Wahl vor 2 Jahren.


----------



## schlurz (22. Mai 2011)

Hey Orakel,

in der "Mountain-Bike Tourenspecial Sommer 2011" wurden 8 Alpencross-Rucksäcke "getestet".

Deuter Trans Alpine 30 (Testsieger)
Ergon BC3
Evoc Freeride Tour
Lezyne Great Divide
Ortlieb Flight
Osprey Manta 30
Salewa Endure 30 BP
Vaude Bike Alpin Vent 30+5 (Kauftipp)

Jetzt haste mehr zur Auswahl . Erfahrungen kann ich dir nicht bieten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Mai 2011)

Nimm den Deuter TransAlpin 30.
Er sitzt am besten, ich habe in 11 Jahren jetzt den zweiten.
(Etwa 6x AX und zahlreiche Mehrtagestouren)

Der 26er ist kürzer und beim AX knapp.
Dann wird er dick und steht weit vom Körper ab, nicht günstig zu fahren.

Ab 2010 habe die Dinger eine extra Kartentasch die von außen zugänglich ist.
Ich will sie nichmehr missen..


----------



## Orakel (23. Mai 2011)

boah, das sind mal Tips 
Danke schon mal an alle


----------



## jt2005 (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo an Alle,

kann mir einer von Euch vielleicht sagen was der Rahmen Rotwild R.R1 HT (Baujahr 2010) wiegt in Gr. M wiegt? Kann nirgens ne Angabe finden zu dem.
Wär super.
Danke.

Grüße
jt2005


----------



## nauker (23. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mal meine Teileliste aktualisiert, neue Mäntel aufgezogen, das letzte Blau an der Gabel entfernt und versucht, einen passenden Farbtupfer an der bis dato schlicht weißen Fox zu finden....

Abei das Ergebnis...

gruss


----------



## nauker (23. Mai 2011)

@jt2005

Ich weiss zwar nicht, aus welchem Jahr das R1 von "Schmittler" ist, er gibts es aber in der Größe M mit 1408,2 g an...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8191145&highlight=rotwild#post8191145

gruss

PS: erster Beitrag auf der Seite des Links...


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Mai 2011)

Wie wäre es denn mit den schlichten schwarz/weißen Fox Gabel Dekor von 2011. Zu bestellen bei Toxoholics. z.B. das hier


----------



## jt2005 (23. Mai 2011)

nauker schrieb:


> @jt2005
> 
> Ich weiss zwar nicht, aus welchem Jahr das R1 von "Schmittler" ist, er gibts es aber in der Größe M mit 1408,2 g an...
> 
> ...




Danke Dir. Das müsste BJ 2009 sein. Irgendwie hat keiner das von 2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (24. Mai 2011)

Tooltime! 
Wechsel von Shimano BB91-41 Press Fit auf SRAM GXP Press Fit.

Ausbau des Shimano Lagers mit Parktool BBT-90.3 Press Fit Austreiber und HMR-4. Die Lager saßen ziemlich stramm im Rahmen des R.R2 HT.






Rahmen ohne Lager auf der Antriebsseite:





Einpressen der Lager mit Cyclus Einpresstool für Steuersätze. Passende Adapter für die Lager sind beim Parktool BBT-90.3 dabei, damit die Lager auch nicht schief eingepresst werden.





Fertig eingepresstes Lager auf der Nichtantriebsseite:





Fertig eingebaute Truvativ Noir GXP in den R.R2 HT Rahmen:





Alles in allem kein Hexenwerk. War das erste Mal, dass ich ein Press Fit Lager gewechselt habe. Und es hat auf Anhieb geklappt. *freu*


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Mai 2011)

Neues Cockpit am R.R2 HT:


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Mai 2011)

Fertiger Antrieb mit SRAM X-0 Schaltwerk, SRAM PC-991 Kette, PG-990 Kassette und Ritchey V5 Pro Paradigm Klickpedalen:





Mit dem XT-Umwerfer muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen. Irgendwelche Vorschläge von euch?


----------



## at021971 (24. Mai 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Neues Cockpit am R.R2 HT:


 
Bei den X.0 Shiftern hätte dem Bike aber auch die X.0 Kubel mit roten decales gute gestanden. Ich ärgere mich heute noch ein wenig, dass ich damls die paar Euro nicht draufgelegt habe. Aber irgndwann ist ja mal ziet für ein Update, dann wird es vielleicht noch mal was.  

Ansonsten ein zum Bike optisch sehr gut passendes Update! Und wo das GXP Innenlager jetzt schon mal drin ist, ist der Schritt zu einer X.0 Kurbel ja nicht mehr so groß.


----------



## giles (24. Mai 2011)

Sie ist Da !!!! 

So der erste kleine Ausritt mit Sabrina war schon beeindruckend.

Ein wenig abstimmen muss natürlich noch, jedoch bin ich nach den ersten 30 km schon begeistert.


----------



## giles (26. Mai 2011)

Aha so funktioniert das Bilder hochladen.

Nicht die besten 

Anhang anzeigen 210288

Anhang anzeigen 210289

Anhang anzeigen 210290

Anhang anzeigen 210291


----------



## Orakel (26. Mai 2011)

damit wirst du VIEL SPASS HABEN, glaube mir 
Der Vorbau passt net so recht zum Bike, nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## giles (26. Mai 2011)

Ja beim Vorbau war ich mir auch nicht so ganz sicher, jedoch inzwischen nach 3 Fahrten bin ich es. Anfänglich etwas ungewohnt, da andere Haltung als auf dem Marathon Votec, jedoch passt er sehr gut zu meiner Sitzhaltung.

Ich werde Allerdings noch eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze verbauen (16mm) oder einen 70er Vorbau  mal schauen, dass muss ich erst noch erfahren.  Ich hatte gestern einmal das Gefühl, als ob das Vorderrad hochkommen wollte. Muss ich am WE im Oberfranken mal beobachten, falls ja, dann Vorbau ansonsten Sattelstütze.

Zum Spass jepp das macht das Rad definitiv, werde gleich wieder starten  obwohl meine freundin gerade gedroht hat, dass Rad morgen in N anzuschliessen, falls ich mich Abends nach der Tagung verdrücken will 

=> ergo Flex und Eisspray einpacken 

Fahreindrück, obwohl Feintuning Gabel, Dämpfer (stellt sich etwas komplizierter da als erwartet, und Sattel bzw. Vorbau noch laufen, sind sehr gut, das Rad klebt mit den FA förmlich am Boden und die Lenkung ist (durch Vorbau und 760 Lenker) extrem direkt und hmm knuffig.

Fazit => die beste Investition ins Hobby, die mir passieren konnte. 

p.s. im herbst wird wohl noch ein r1 ht für die bessere Hälfte gebastelt.
p.p.s. nächstesmal wird der katalog versteckt


----------



## Orakel (26. Mai 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Ja beim Vorbau war ich mir auch nicht so ganz sicher, jedoch inzwischen nach 3 Fahrten bin ich es. Anfänglich etwas ungewohnt, da andere Haltung als auf dem Marathon Votec, jedoch passt er sehr gut zu meiner Sitzhaltung.
> 
> Ich werde Allerdings noch eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze verbauen (16mm) oder einen 70er Vorbau  mal schauen, dass muss ich erst noch erfahren.  Ich hatte gestern einmal das Gefühl, als ob das Vorderrad hochkommen wollte. Muss ich am WE im Oberfranken mal beobachten, falls ja, dann Vorbau ansonsten Sattelstütze.
> 
> ...


ich hatte am X1 und fahre am X2 nen 70mm Vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (26. Mai 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> ich hatte am X1 und fahre am X2 nen 70mm Vorbau.



Zwei Rotwild Jäger ein Gedanke 

Tantchen edith sagt eventuell kommen wir auch auf deine Signatur zurück


----------



## xysiu33 (27. Mai 2011)

Halo allerseits,

dann reihe ich mich in die Runde der Rotwild-Jäger ein....









Hab das gute Stück heute ausprobiert: ganz schön rockig. 
Die Parts sind für mich nichts neues aber der Rahmen und vor allem der Hinterbau sind schon erste Sahne. Bitte nicht über die Pedale meckern: alle "Berührungspunkte" sind bei dem Bike alt und bewährt - also Griffe, Sattel und Pedale. 

Bremse "meckert" noch - muss ja eingefahren werden. Hoffe, genug Spaß damit zu haben.


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Mai 2011)

Bei uns wird nicht gemeckert, sondern nur konstruktiv kritisiert. 
Das X1 bzw. X2 scheint dieses Jahr der Renner zu sein. 

Bei meinem Händler steht ein X2. Individualaufbau für einen Kunden: Schaltung komplett SRAM XX, Bremsen natürlich auch, LRS von Crankbrothers in rot/schwarz und Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze. Das Teil ist heiß. Da könnte ich schon schwach werden.

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen X1 und willkommen hier bei den Rotwild-Rittern!


----------



## Orakel (28. Mai 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Zwei Rotwild Jäger ein Gedanke
> 
> Tantchen edith sagt eventuell kommen wir auch auf deine Signatur zurück


----------



## Orakel (28. Mai 2011)

xysiu33 schrieb:


> Halo allerseits,
> 
> dann reihe ich mich in die Runde der Rotwild-Jäger ein....
> 
> ...


Hei, viel Spass mit dem 1erle und uns "Rittern".


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Mai 2011)

Dass das X1 ein geiles Bike ist, wissen wir.
Es lässt sich mit einem kurzen Vorbau, breitem Lenker und wenig Rise am besten fahren.
Die Griffe taugen für die Tour, am Trail sind sie unpraktisch.

Bei Gelegnheit mal probieren.

Ride fine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (28. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Dass das X1 ein geiles Bike ist, wissen wir.
> Es lässt sich mit einem kurzen Vorbau, breitem Lenker und wenig Rise am besten fahren.
> Die Griffe taugen für die Tour, am Trail sind sie unpraktisch.
> 
> ...



tja, kurzer Vorbau kann ich nicht montieren, da ich ziemlich lange Arme habe. Es würde sich sehr aufrecht anfühlen. Überlege mir noch eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze zu nehmen.
Rise ist m.M.n. perfekt. Griffe: reine Gewöhnungssache: habe schon verschiedenes ausprobiert und diese passen mir am Besten. Sind in Größe S - also nicht zu dick - für mich optimal - auch am Trail sehr gut.


----------



## Alwood (29. Mai 2011)

Auch dabei!
-vorgestern aus Restbeständen erworben,
R.E1 Cross white 2009, neu
oder sagt man besser ladenfrisch?
Foto verkneif ich mir, weil schon oft genug 
im Faden zu sehen.


----------



## nauker (29. Mai 2011)

kurze Frage:

Kam mir heute ca. 11.30 Uhr ein RR2 FS - Fahrer ca. 200m unterhalb der Grillhütte Nauort (Westerwald) aus dem Rotwild-Forum entgegen? 

Ich konnte nur noch einen Blick auf den weißen Dämpferschutz erhaschen...

Wenn ja-gern auch ne PM zwecks eventuelle gemeinsame Touren?

Außerdem ist mir gestern auf einer Abfahrt mit dem RCC 1.0 der RoRo 2,25 an der Seite aufgeplatzt (ca. 5 cm langer Riss-lag wohl an den Schiefersteinen) ein 8 km Heimweg mit dem Rad auf dem Rücken lohnte die Vormittagstour.

Ich hatte ja vorher keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit dem RoRo - 
letzte Woche hatte ich auch allerdings auch schon Durchstiche am VR und HR, vorangegangen war eine kurze Strecke über feinen Schotter - Tour nach 1 Stunde beendet!
Diesmal ähnlich! 
Für mich wars das mit dem RoRo!

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wie man mit dem Reifen einigermassen dem Rad angemessenes Gelände bewältigen will, wenn ich mir allerdings anschaue, wieviele RoRo- Kombis hier an den Rädern verbaut sind, frage ich mich, ob nur ich Pech hatte (mit beiden Mänteln)...

Heute war ich dann wieder mit dem R.E 1 unterwegs, da brauch ich mir mit den Conti RQ keine Sorgen machen...

happy trails und einen schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Mai 2011)

Du solltest mit dem RoRo auf dem Asphalt runter zum alten Bahnhof fahren, nicht das Päddchen am Weiher runter, hihi.
Das hab ich auch schon den einen oder dünnwandigen Schlappen zerschnitten.

Schwing dich auf den Bock und fahr nach Ko- Oberwerth.
Da läuft gerade eine CC- Veranstalltung mit einigen Hirschen.


----------



## hhninja81 (30. Mai 2011)

Moin Jungs,

ich habe mal eine Frage an Euch...

Bei meinem neuen Rahmen habe ich schon öfter einen "chainsuck" gehabt. Das Schutzblech ist ab und am Rahmen habe ich jetzt einen Kratzer. Was ist eigentlich die Ursache und was kann ich machen um in Zukunft keine mehr zu bekommen?

Ich habe ein BB92 Innenlager mit einer XX Kurbel GPX Q166 und eine KMC X 10 SL Kette verbaut.

Würde mich über hilfreiche Tipps freuen!

Gruß Marcus


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Mai 2011)

Kette UND Ritzel rechtzeitig austauschen.
Niemals die Kette alleine austauschen und das kleine Blatt drauf lassen.


----------



## at021971 (30. Mai 2011)

wenn es beim Runterschalten passiert, dann dürftest Du die Begrenzung des Umwerfers zu weit eingestellt haben.. Die Kette sollte auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt nahzu das innere Blech berühren.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## hhninja81 (30. Mai 2011)

Danke

die ganzen Teile sind neu und max 300 km gefahren. Die Beschädigungen sind im Bereich des großen Kettenblatt. Werde die Kette wohl tauschen und das Kettenblatt nach Schäden kontrollieren. Die Einstellung vom Umwerfer werde ich prüfen.

Erst einmal Danke für die schnellen Antworten

Gruß Marcus


----------



## fraemisch (30. Mai 2011)

Es kam hier mal die Frage auf was denn das C2 von 2010 und 2011 unterscheidet ? Die Antwort war: Die Lackierung...

Fazit auch die Lackierung von 2011 hat das Problem, dass der Rahmen Risse zeigt.. Aussage von RW: Ich weiss auch nicht was Sie mit dem Rahmen machen...

Aussage von mir: Weiss auch nicht, fahren halt ...


----------



## at021971 (30. Mai 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> wenn es beim Runterschalten passiert, dann dürftest Du die Begrenzung des Umwerfers zu weit eingestellt haben.. Die Kette sollte auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt nahzu das innere Blech berühren...



Ich hatte noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass der oben genannte Abstand zwischen Kette und Blech eingestellt sein soll, wenn sich die Kette auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt und dem größten Ritzel befindet.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (30. Mai 2011)

Hast du Risse im Lack oder im Rahmen ?


----------



## fraemisch (30. Mai 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Hast du Risse im Lack oder im Rahmen ?




Hatte letztes Jahr 2 C2 Rahmen: Aussage von RW: nach Aufschneiden gehen wir nicht von einem Riss in der Carboon Matrix aus, sondern nur Lack und mit der 2011 Lackierung ist es behoben: Na, ja die Bilder beweisen was anderes..


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Mai 2011)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Hatte letztes Jahr 2 C2 Rahmen: Aussage von RW: nach Aufschneiden gehen wir nicht von einem Riss in der Carboon Matrix aus, sondern nur Lack und mit der 2011 Lackierung ist es behoben: Na, ja die Bilder beweisen was anderes..



Elastische Lackierung?


----------



## fraemisch (30. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Elastische Lackierung?



Zumindest müsste sie dehnfähiger als die jetzige sein...

Problem ist, dass ich jetzt den 3 C2 habe und ich anscheinend lt. RW immer noch der Einzige bin der dies Problem hat :

Hat mal wieder die Frühjahrs Brigitte Diät versagt


----------



## giles (30. Mai 2011)

@ Fraemisch 

Hatte die Bilder überblättert 

@ Rocky

Elastische Lackierung => mit Gummianteil oder wie hat man sich soetwas vorzustellen ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Mai 2011)

keine Ahnung.
Gab es doch früher mal für Gummispoiler am Auto.
Sollte eigentlich ein Witz sein, aber sowas muss es schon sein.
Zeigt aber, dass Carbon lebt und mich weiterhin beunruhigen würde.


----------



## giles (30. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> keine Ahnung.
> Gab es doch früher mal für Gummispoiler am Auto.
> Sollte eigentlich ein Witz sein, aber sowas muss es schon sein.
> Zeigt aber, dass Carbon lebt und mich weiterhin beunruhigen würde.



Zum Glück ist das hier nicht KTWR


----------



## fraemisch (30. Mai 2011)

Rotwild im Schnee... Am Pfundererjoch mussten wir 4m vorm Joch aufgeben...weil die Schneewehe 4m hoch war und wir ohne Seil nie hochgekommen wären


----------



## giles (30. Mai 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder, jedoch meinst du das ein C2/1 für sowas ausgelegt ist ??

Würde ja eher auf x2/1 spekulieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraemisch (30. Mai 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder, jedoch meinst du das ein C2/1 für sowas ausgelegt ist ??
> 
> Würde ja eher auf x2/1 spekulieren




Ich bin dieses Joch schon vor 15 Jahren gefahren und dies damals mit einem Hardtail und Starrgabel....

120mm Federweg war damals ein verücktes Endurobike... 

Mein Kumpel hat übrigens ein X1...dies wiegt allreding fast 1,5 Kilo mehr. Bei 700m hochtragen/schieben merkt man dies schon

120mm ist ganz gut für Transalp geeignet. Hier fährst du ja auch nicht jeden Trail, weil man ja auch 7 Tage ohne Sturz auskommen sollte


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Mai 2011)

fraemisch schrieb:


> ....Mein Kumpel hat übrigens ein X1...dies wiegt allreding fast 1,5 Kilo mehr. Bei 700m hochtragen/schieben merkt man dies schon
> 
> 120mm ist ganz gut für Transalp geeignet. Hier fährst du ja auch nicht jeden Trail, weil man ja auch 7 Tage ohne Sturz auskommen sollte


Weichei, hehe.


----------



## giles (30. Mai 2011)

@ rocky 

Das hat laut Titanic auch Gaddafi über Guttenbergs Rücktritt gesagt 

@ fraemisch

Sorry, das ich das so sage, jedoch kann ich das nicht mehr hören.
Damals waren eben die Hardtails auch noch das Masz der Dinge. Fully steckten noch in den Kinderschuhen. Es gab DH, E, XC/Marathon. Heute XC, CC, Tourer - mit ohne Alpeneignung; AM, E, DH usf.

Ich habe das vor kurzem mit meinem M6 (BJ 2001) erlebt, was meine Freundin mit Ihrem Rocky Element (BJ 2008) konnte, brach meinem das Genick kurz hinterm Steuerrohr. Auslegung war "theoretisch" bei beiden gleich.

Heute werden verschiedene Bikes für die verschiedensten Anforderungen gebaut. Sicherlich kannst du auch mit einem Starrbike und FixGear die Alpen überqueren. x

Was ich meinte ist, dass die Bilder vor allem die der Hang, aus meiner Sicht, nicht mehr unbedingt für die "heutige" Auslegung eines XC und Tourenfullys geeignet ist.

Sicherlich kann ich mich täuschen, ist halt nur meine Meinung. Und bei Carbon wirkt sich soetwas schon etwas extremer aus als bei Stahl oder Alu, da es die Kräfte anders aufnimmt / verteilt.


----------



## grosser (31. Mai 2011)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Zumindest müsste sie dehnfähiger als die jetzige sein...
> 
> Problem ist, dass ich jetzt den 3 C2 habe und ich anscheinend lt. RW immer noch der Einzige bin der dies Problem hat :
> 
> Hat mal wieder die Frühjahrs Brigitte Diät versagt



Da kann ich dich beruhigen, ein Kollege im Verein hat auch schon 2x getauscht! Er hatte auch an der Stelle Risse!
Bin mal gespannt wann bei mir die ersten Risse auftauchen.


----------



## fraemisch (31. Mai 2011)

Dies mit dem Hardtail hast du falsch verstanden...

Damals gab es nur Hardtails und wir haben die Touren trotzdem gemacht....Alles was jetzt mehr Federweg hat trägt auf jeden Fall zur Sicherheit und zum Komfort bei.

Die Belastung ist für mich persönlich nicht gestiegen, da es dieselben Abfahrten sind...

Der Berg auf dem Bild ist übrigens der Aufstieg (mit 700hm tragen) zum Pfundererjoch von Süden nach Norden. Den würde ich auch nicht mit Vollversier, Ganzkörperprotektor und 220 Federweg fahren . Ich hatte Problem selbts beim schieben nicht abzustürzen. Wirkt auf dem Photo nicht so, aber manchmal mussten wir fast senkrecht klettern, da der normal Weg unterm Schnee verborgen war...

Wenn Carbon nicht belastbar ist, dann dürfte genau im AM/Enduro Bereich mit 140-160mm Federweg kein Hersteller Carbon anbieten, z.b. X2, weil in der Glasvertrine machen die Bikes kein Sinn...

Ich will jetzt aber keine Diskussion über Alu/Carbon anfangen. Die gibts es genug hier.... Ich wollte einfach nur ein schönes Bild ins Netz stellen 










giles schrieb:


> @ rocky
> 
> Das hat laut Titanic auch Gaddafi über Guttenbergs Rücktritt gesagt
> 
> ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2011)

Jep, so hat das Joch bei mir vor 2 Jahren auch ausgesehen.
Allerdings war ich von Nord nach Süd unterwegs.
Laut Höhenmesser haben dort etwa 22m Schnee gelegen.
Unten konnte man erkennen, wo der eigenliche Weg wieder frei wurde.

Zum Glück hing noch ein anderer Biker in der Schneewand.
Wir haben uns dann die Bikes als Kette durchgereicht.

Das waren etwa 30min für 300m Weg zurück zu legen.
Danach kamen noch Schneefelder, aber eigentlich konnte man komplett runter fahren?
Unten kommt doch dann der olle Schweinehof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraemisch (31. Mai 2011)

Ws ich noch vergessen hatte....

Die Risse haben sich zur ersten Mal gezeigt, als ich eine gemütliche Forstweg Tour rund um den Herzogstand gemacht habe.. Da war kein einziger Trail dabei...

Und auf diesen Wegen habe ich auch Leute mit einem 200 Euro Baumarkt Bike gesehen ...und die hatten keine Risse


----------



## fraemisch (31. Mai 2011)

Wir mussten ab Schweinhof "Wetterbergalm" 700hm hochtragen/schieben (weil dort ziemlich viel Neuschnee lag).. Weil wir nicht die Wächte erklimmen konnten sind wir wieder umgedreht...

Ging abwärts dann besser, da die Sonne inzwischen einiges weggeschmolzen hatte...und man einiges fahren konnte...

Na ja müssen wir halt mal einen neuen Versuch starten...Die Saison ist noch lang




RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Jep, so hat das Joch bei mir vor 2 Jahren auch ausgesehen.
> Allerdings war ich von Nord nach Süd unterwegs.
> Laut Höhenmesser haben dort etwa 22m Schnee gelegen.
> Unten konnte man erkennen, wo der eigenliche Weg wieder frei wurde.
> ...


----------



## Deichfräse (31. Mai 2011)

Hab´ dann auch mal meine kleine morgendliche Runde auf dem E1 beendet.
Kurz und knackig und vor allem mit dem E1 schön spaßorientiert. Daher jetzt das breite Grinsen in meinem Gesicht als äußeres Zeichen eines tiefenentspannten Gemütszustandes!

@Bolzer
Rennsteig ist fertig. 184km gesamt. Bei Bedarf per PN melden, dann schicke ich dir die .gpx-Datei bzw. wir können versuchen einen gemeinsamen Termin zu finden.


----------



## fraemisch (31. Mai 2011)

Hihi,

Biken am Morgen, da vergehen Kummer und Sorgen




Deichfräse schrieb:


> Hab´ dann auch mal meine kleine morgendliche Runde auf dem E1 beendet.
> Kurz und knackig und vor allem mit dem E1 schön spaßorientiert. Daher jetzt das breite Grinsen in meinem Gesicht als äußeres Zeichen eines tiefenentspannten Gemütszustandes!
> 
> @Bolzer
> Rennsteig ist fertig. 184km gesamt. Bei Bedarf per PN melden, dann schicke ich dir die .gpx-Datei bzw. wir können versuchen einen gemeinsamen Termin zu finden.


----------



## Deichfräse (31. Mai 2011)

Auf jeden Fall, obwohl hatte ich ja gar nicht...

Aber bei dem Wetter und einem freien Tag wäre alles andere total daneben. Da muss man ja auf´s Bike und morgens ist es noch nicht ganz so brütend heiß. Später gehe ich dann lieber noch an den Strand.


----------



## giles (31. Mai 2011)

@ fraemisch

Ich wollte dich ja nicht angreifen. Ich sehe es halt nur so das ein XC/CC halt auch im Rahmen anders ausgelegt wird als ein AM. Das gilt selbstreden für Carbon oder Alu oder Stahl gleichermassen.

Jedoch bin ich wie gesagt kein Rahmenbauer und auch nur max. 1/8 eurer Zeit in Richtigen Bergen unterwegs. Hier fahren wir meist Gelände mit für Euch leichten Hügeln


----------



## fraemisch (31. Mai 2011)

Fühle mich nicht angegriffen, sei also unbesorgt 

Ich wollt nur sagen, dass ich mit meinem alten Hardtail mit 60mm Federgabel (ja, so was gabs ) die gleichen Trails runtergerockt bin wie jetzt mit dem 120mm CC-Fully...

Und mein damaliges Hardtail steht immer noch im Keller, fährt und hat keine Risse 



giles schrieb:


> @ fraemisch
> 
> Ich wollte dich ja nicht angreifen. Ich sehe es halt nur so das ein XC/CC halt auch im Rahmen anders ausgelegt wird als ein AM. Das gilt selbstreden für Carbon oder Alu oder Stahl gleichermassen.
> 
> Jedoch bin ich wie gesagt kein Rahmenbauer und auch nur max. 1/8 eurer Zeit in Richtigen Bergen unterwegs. Hier fahren wir meist Gelände mit für Euch leichten Hügeln


----------



## giles (31. Mai 2011)

Sind wior beide ja einig, mein SonntagsFein Radel ist ein altes Raleigh 600 mit Titanrahmen und sagenhafter Judy SL  Madame habe ich ein Klein aufgebaut mit ner RS mit 23 mm. Die ist so alt, MAG 21 oder so.

Gehen beide auch noch gut, jedoch würde ich die nicht da langscheuchen, wo ich heute mit dem X1 durchjubel.


----------



## Orakel (31. Mai 2011)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Die Risse haben sich zur ersten Mal gezeigt, als ich eine gemütliche Forstweg Tour rund um den Herzogstand gemacht habe.. Da war kein einziger Trail dabei...
> 
> )


Rotwild ist nicht der einzigste Hersteller der "probleme" mit Lackierten Carbonrahmen hat, lest mal im Herstellerforum euch ein bisschen durch 
Mein X2 hat bis jetzt nach 600km keine Risse im/am Rahmen und das wird scho recht durch das Gelände gescheucht


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Juni 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> wenn es beim Runterschalten passiert, dann dürftest Du die Begrenzung des Umwerfers zu weit eingestellt haben.. Die Kette sollte auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt nahzu das innere Blech berühren.
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas



@ Thomas und RockyRider

 das wird es wohl gewesen sein! Nach 2 ordentlichen Probefahrten ist jetzt alles OK!

Danke für die Hilfe

Gruß Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nismo99 (1. Juni 2011)

Lackfehler/-probleme an Rotwild Carbon-Rahmen 

Ich habe gerade Zuwachs bekommen, ein R.R2 HT 2010. Ich hoffe ich bleibe von solchen Schwierigkeiten verschont.

Werft doch mal einen Blick auf mein Tretlagergewinde und gebt bitte eure Meinung dazu ab:

Danke schon mal vorab!

Nismo99


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Juni 2011)

Das ist schon ein BB92 PressFit Innenlager. Da ist aber schon etwas eingepresst. Ich kenne das von BB30 Standard. Da gibt es von FSA (Full Speed Ahead) einen Innenlageradapter von BB30 auf BSA, damit kann ich dann Standard-BSA Innenlager verbauen. Aber ob es das für BB92 gibt, weiß ich nicht.

Mein Tip die Schalen rausschlagen, wenn du PressFit Lagerschalen einbauen möchtest, z.B. für Shimano Kurbeln. Oder mal mit einem BSA-Lager testen, ob das und die Kurbel passt. 
Für Truvativ/SRAM GXP gibt es passende Lager, siehe eine Seite 45 mein Einbau der Truvativ Noir-Kurbel in den R2 Rahmen.


----------



## Orakel (1. Juni 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das ist schon ein BB92 PressFit Innenlager. Da ist aber schon etwas eingepresst. Ich kenne das von BB30 Standard. Da gibt es von FSA (Full Speed Ahead) einen Innenlageradapter von BB30 auf BSA, damit kann ich dann Standard-BSA Innenlager verbauen. Aber ob es das für BB92 gibt, weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Mein Tip die Schalen rausschlagen, wenn du PressFit Lagerschalen einbauen möchtest, z.B. für Shimano Kurbeln. Oder mal mit einem BSA-Lager testen, ob das und die Kurbel passt.
> Für Truvativ/SRAM GXP gibt es passende Lager, siehe eine Seite 45 mein Einbau der Truvativ Noir-Kurbel in den R2 Rahmen.


Ich würde mal abwarten mit irgendwas rausschlagen(sorry) kann mich täuschen, aber mir sieht es so aus wie bei meinem X2, das Pressfit Innenlager wird in die Einlaminierte Aluhülse direkt eingepresst wird.
Vll. noch ein besseres Bild?


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Juni 2011)

Er hat mir ja in einer PM geschrieben, dass es ein R2 HT Rahmen mit BSA Kurbellager sein soll, weil ein Gewinde dran ist. Aber 2010er R2 HT mit BSA Kubel Standard gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Darauf hin wollte ich mal Fotos davon sehen.

Klar soll er nicht sofort drauf rum schlagen sondern sich erst versichern, was das ist und dann entscheiden, was er einbauen möchte.


----------



## abi_1984 (1. Juni 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Er hat mir ja in einer PM geschrieben, dass es ein R2 HT Rahmen mit BSA Kurbellager sein soll, weil ein Gewinde dran ist. Aber 2010er R2 HT mit BSA Kubel Standard gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Darauf hin wollte ich mal Fotos davon sehen.
> 
> Klar soll er nicht sofort drauf rum schlagen sondern sich erst versichern, was das ist und dann entscheiden, was er einbauen möchte.



Der Rahmen scheint ein 2010er Design mit BSA Tretlagergehäuse zu sein. So was gab / gibt es.


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Juni 2011)

Mein R2 HT 2010 bei Auslieferung von Rotwild mit eingebautem Shimano BB92 PressFit Lager:





R2 HT mit heraus geschlagenem Lager (eine deutlich schmalere silberne Umrandung):





eingepresstes GXP-Lager in den Rahmen:


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Juni 2011)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen scheint ein 2010er Design mit BSA Tretlagergehäuse zu sein. So was gab / gibt es.



Ah, interessant. Bei genauerem Betrachten sieht man auch einen Unterschied in den Einkerbungen rund um den silbernen Lagerring. Bei Nismo99 sind es 8 Stück wie bei allen Rahmen von Rotwild mit BSA und bei meinem sind es nur 4 große Einkerbungen rund herum.


----------



## Orakel (2. Juni 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Er hat mir ja in einer PM geschrieben, dass es ein R2 HT Rahmen mit BSA Kurbellager sein soll, weil ein Gewinde dran ist. Aber 2010er R2 HT mit BSA Kubel Standard gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Darauf hin wollte ich mal Fotos davon sehen.
> 
> Klar soll er nicht sofort drauf rum schlagen sondern sich erst versichern, was das ist und dann entscheiden, was er einbauen möchte.


Oke, konnte ich nicht wissen dass ihr PM hattet


----------



## Nismo99 (2. Juni 2011)

...danke schonmal für die schnellen und kompetenten Antworten!

Anbei habe ich ein weiteres Bild angehängt. Da ich vermutlich eh SRAM Komponenten verbauen werde passt das GPX Team Lager [für Truvativ Noir] als BSA Version vermutlich perfekt...wenn ich die Thematik richtig verstanden habe.



Ich werde vermutlich eine Fox 32 F110 RL verbauen. Habe gesehen, dass Rotwild 2011 110mm Gabeln an den HTs verbaut...ist das nicht ein bisschen oversized? Was meint ihr?

Weitere Bilder bzgl meines neuen Projektes folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (2. Juni 2011)

Wenn da 110mm zu viel sein sollten, kannst du die problemlos auf 100mm runtertraveln (Spacer einbauen).
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/FFloatAirSpgTravelAdj.htm


----------



## Orakel (3. Juni 2011)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> Anbei habe ich ein weiteres Bild angehängt. Da ich vermutlich eh SRAM Komponenten verbauen werde passt das GPX Team Lager [für Truvativ Noir] als BSA Version vermutlich perfekt...wenn ich die Thematik richtig verstanden habe.


Ja passt, da du ein BSAgewinde hast


----------



## RMB-Rider (3. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte für einen Freund von mir eine Frage zur Rahmenhöhe des R.R2 FS.

Geht bei Schrittlänge von 78cm die Rahmenhöhe M oder sollte man zu S greifen?


----------



## giles (3. Juni 2011)

Würd ich ja fast schon zum L greifen. M sollte aber in Ordnung gehen.


----------



## at021971 (3. Juni 2011)

RMB-Rider schrieb:


> Ich hätte für einen Freund von mir eine Frage zur Rahmenhöhe des R.R2 FS.
> 
> Geht bei Schrittlänge von 78cm die Rahmenhöhe M oder sollte man zu S greifen?


 
Für die passende Rahmengröße ist in erster Linie nicht die Länge des Sitzrohrs entscheidend, sondern die Länge des Oberrohrs. Dieses gilt ganz besonders für das R.R1/R2 FS, da dort alle Rahmengrößen nahezu gleich lange Sitzrohre haben.

Was heißen soll, dass die alleinige Angabe der Schrittlänge nicht ausreicht. Canyon hat dazu aber ein nettes Tool auf seiner Seite, wo man anhand des Lux MR ganz gut die passende Rahmengröße ausloten kann: http://www.canyon.com/tools/pps.html

Nehme ich die Körpermaße meines Sohnes, der bei einer Schrittlänge von 83 cm und einer Torsolänge von 51 cm rund 171 cm groß ist, würde Canyon das Lux MR in Größe M empfehlen. Dieses hat dann eine horizontale Oberrohrlänge von 595 mm und eine Sitzrohrlänge von 470 mm. Mit diesen Werten liegt man beim R.R2 FS aus dem Modelljahr 2011 zwischen den Rahmengrößen S und M. Wobei die Maße hier eher in Richtung M tendieren.

Ich selber bin bei einer Schrittlänge von 93 cm und einer Torsolänge von 61 cm rund 191 cm groß und fahre das R.R2 FS (2010) in Größe L.

Beim den 2011er R.R2 FS Modellen ist bei alle Rahmengrößen das Standover 780 mm. Im Modelljahr 2011 variierte das noch zwischen 775 mm und 800 mm. Das heißt aber, das es bei einer Schrittlänge von 78 cm recht knapp wird zwischen Oberrohr und anderen schützenswerten Teilen.


----------



## Sparcy (5. Juni 2011)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Zumindest müsste sie dehnfähiger als die jetzige sein...
> 
> Problem ist, dass ich jetzt den 3 C2 habe und ich anscheinend lt. RW immer noch der Einzige bin der dies Problem hat :
> 
> Hat mal wieder die Frühjahrs Brigitte Diät versagt



Nach dem 2. C2 Rahmen (2010er / 2011er Rahmen) bin ich auf´s X2 umgestiegen. 
Seitdem ist bis jetzt Ruhe...
Also, Du bist nicht der einzigste mit diesem Problem.

VG
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraemisch (6. Juni 2011)

Sparcy schrieb:


> Nach dem 2. C2 Rahmen (2010er / 2011er Rahmen) bin ich auf´s X2 umgestiegen.
> Seitdem ist bis jetzt Ruhe...
> Also, Du bist nicht der einzigste mit diesem Problem.
> 
> ...




Danke, bin ich ja beruhigt...War jetzt 4 Tage am Gardasee und der Riss wird immer länger. Anscheinend flext der Rahmen hier wirklich stark..


----------



## giles (6. Juni 2011)

hmm bestätigt meine Laientheorie *auf Schulter klopf*

obwohl ein CC-Rahmen auch schon einiges aushalten sollte.

Btw.

Heute Abend neue Bilder von meiner Sabrina, jetzt mit gekröpfter Stütze und alten FR-Vorbau.
NAch ~ 100 km kann ich sagen =>


----------



## fraemisch (6. Juni 2011)

giles schrieb:


> hmm bestätigt meine Laientheorie *auf Schulter klopf*
> 
> obwohl ein CC-Rahmen auch schon einiges aushalten sollte.



Und ich kann nur sagen:Ich bin die gleichen Touren gefahren die ich schon 1994 mit meinem Hardtail gefahren bin


----------



## prodigy (6. Juni 2011)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Danke, bin ich ja beruhigt...War jetzt 4 Tage am Gardasee und der Riss wird immer länger. Anscheinend flext der Rahmen hier wirklich stark..



Hi fraemisch,
warst Du zufällig mit Deinem C2 am Samstag Nachmittag in Riva im Eiscafe Flora ? 

Mein 2010er C2 hat noch keinen Riss. Das ganze ist nicht wirklich vertrauenserweckend , ich hatte deshalb für den Gardasee auch auf ein Fremdprodukt in Alubauweise gesetzt


----------



## fraemisch (6. Juni 2011)

prodigy schrieb:


> Hi fraemisch,
> warst Du zufällig mit Deinem C2 am Samstag Nachmittag in Riva im Eiscafe Flora ?
> 
> Mein 2010er C2 hat noch keinen Riss. Das ganze ist nicht wirklich vertrauenserweckend , ich hatte deshalb für den Gardasee auch auf ein Fremdprodukt in Alubauweise gesetzt




ja, dies war ich, das Eis hatten wir uns verdient...


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2011)

prodigy schrieb:


> .......Mein 2010er C2 hat noch keinen Riss. Das ganze ist nicht wirklich vertrauenserweckend , ich hatte deshalb für den Gardasee auch auf ein Fremdprodukt in Alubauweise gesetzt



Ist aber eigentlich ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## fraemisch (6. Juni 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist aber eigentlich ein Armutszeugnis.




Du hast Recht, insbesondere weil ja auch unser Kollege sein geliebte C2 in ein X2 getauscht hat und damit einen stabileren Rahmen besitzt


----------



## Orakel (6. Juni 2011)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, insbesondere weil ja auch RW bei unserem Kollegen das C2 in ein X2 getauscht hat...


so wie es Lese ist der Kollege auf das X2 umgestiegen, nicht Rotwild hat das C2 gegen das X2 ausgetauscht.
Vll. kann uns der Sparcy mehr dazu sagen


----------



## giles (6. Juni 2011)

So habe ich es auch interpretiert. Daher ja auch mein Kommentar von wegen Laienverständnis in Bezug auf Auslegung moderner Rahmentypen und Anwendungsprofile.


----------



## Nechei (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen!!

Ich hoffe ich darf noch einmal kurz lästig sein.Überlege ja schon länger mir einen Rotwild RFC 0.4 Rahmen zu kaufen.Könntet ihr euch mal das Foto ansehen und mir sagen was ihr für diesen Rahmen noch zahlen würdet?
Auf den Fotos sieht er ja noch sehr sauber aus............
Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen.

Mfg Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (7. Juni 2011)

ein grÃ¶sseres Bild wÃ¤re Hilfreicher.
Meiner hatte zbs.Lackabplatzer, gross wie ein Stecknadelkopf am Sitzrohr hinten und kleine Lackabplatzer am Tretlager, fÃ¼r den Rahmen bekam ich nach 4J. noch 500â¬, mal so als Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## hhninja81 (7. Juni 2011)

Richie Schley testet das X2 auf seine Flugeigenschaften....





Who says the X2 can't fly? It surely can, but be careful to have a perfect landing. 
Richie Schley in Laguna Beach, CA


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Juni 2011)

Er testet die max. zul. Zugspannungen des Lackes?


----------



## fraemisch (7. Juni 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Er testet die max. zul. Zugspannungen des Lackes?




Lack hin oder her...ist schönes Bild


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Juni 2011)

Bin zwar kein Ritter, aber ich denke als kleines Burgfräulein darf ich hier auch mal posten.
Wollte nur mal mein neues Rotwild R.C1 FS zeigen, heute ganz frisch beim Händler abholen können und gleich mal mit ne Runde gedreht.





Ist die Comp Version mit SLX/XT -Gruppe, aber lasst euch von der XT-Kurbel nicht irritieren, die hat der Händler drauf gemacht, weil ich ne 170er wollte. Die SLX-Kurbel allerdings wäre schon von Werk aus als 170er drauf gewesen  - hat er aber leider nicht gesehen - erst als die XT drauf war - jaaa, und geärgert hat er sich schon ein bißel, weil er die Kurbel umsonst ausgetauscht hatte und wechseln wollte er sie dann auch nicht noch mal. Tja, Pech für ihn - Glück für mich. Tja, nicht aufgepasst was 
Also, fahr ich jetzt einen "Blender"

... aber ist echt ein schönes Bike, fährt sich super! Da bekommt sogar eine bekennende Hardtail-Fahrerin wie ich ein Dauergrinsen im Gesicht    





Ach ja, um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen: Ja, es ist ein kleines Rotwild, Größe XS , aber da steckt "Zwergenpower" dahinter, aber Hallo


----------



## hhninja81 (7. Juni 2011)

Dann bist Du jetzt eine Ritterin.....

Glückwünsch und viiiiiiel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike!

Gruß


----------



## at021971 (7. Juni 2011)

Wir nehmen auch Burgfräulein in unseren Reihen auf.  

Schönes Bike. Im 2011er Look gefällt mir auch das anthrazit/schwarze Modell sehr gut. 

Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass es Dir mehr Spaß macht als Dein R.C1 HT, das nach dem Kauf des Cube Reaction Anfang des Jahres, ja wohl meist die Ersatzbank drücken mußte.


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Juni 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Dann bist Du jetzt eine Ritterin.....
> 
> Glückwünsch und viiiiiiel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike!
> 
> Gruß



Hey, super Idee, im Zuge der Gleichberechtigung nehme ich das doch an. Bin ich ab jetzt ne Rotwild Ritterin 

*DANKE*... den Spaß hab ich bestimmt


----------



## Kiefer (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo Silvermoon

Schickes Bike 

Die silberne Kurbel, gefällt mir an dem C1 fast noch besser, als die schwarze die bei mir montiert war.

Viel Spaß mir Deinem neuen Bike !

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (7. Juni 2011)

@ at021971

nee nee, so schlimm ist das nun auch nicht. Das Rotwild HT darf natürlich auch mit auf Tour und fristet kein trauriges Garagendasein. Kann ich ja nicht machen. Darf jedes der (inzwischen ) 3 mal mit auf Tour gehen, da kommt sicherlich keins zu kurz. Nur, mit welchen der Drei ich im August den Marathon fahre weiß ich noch nicht so genau


----------



## giles (7. Juni 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Dann bist Du jetzt eine Ritterin.....
> 
> Glückwünsch und viiiiiiel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike!
> 
> Gruß





@ at021971

ist 2011 Weisses XMS 


Fru ist auch am grübeln für das Herbstgeschenk (von mir  ) C1, Nonius cc oder Votec 

Ich tendiere ja zum c1


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Juni 2011)

Hab gestern beim Urknall die Schallmauer durchbrochen.


----------



## Orakel (8. Juni 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Ritter, aber ich denke als kleines Burgfräulein darf ich hier auch mal posten.
> Wollte nur mal mein neues Rotwild R.C1 FS zeigen, heute ganz frisch beim Händler abholen können und gleich mal mit ne Runde gedreht.
> 
> 
> ...


Willkommen holdes Burgfräulein bei den Rittern die den Hirschen im Wappen tragen.
Nettes C1


----------



## giles (10. Juni 2011)

So gestern Abend letztes Feintunig an Sattel und Lenker.

Nun ist die kleine fertig. (vorerst)

Anhang anzeigen 211242

Anhang anzeigen 211243


----------



## Orakel (10. Juni 2011)

ist aber scho a recht kurzer Vorbau.
Wieviel in mm??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (10. Juni 2011)

50 mm plus 16 mm Versatz der Thomson also Delta von 4 mm zum 70 mm Vorbau.

In Verbindung mit dem 760 mm Lenker einfach absolut genial auf kleinen verwinkelten Trails . Allerdings habe ich bei manchen Türen Probleme mit der Breite 

sitzposition ist auch für meinen Körperbau sehr bequem und ich habe keine Probleme beim Klettern eher in fast jeder Situation schönen Druck auf dem Hinterrad.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juni 2011)

Die Kombi ist sicher prima.
Wer das noch nicht gefahren hat, sollte es versuchen.
Die Länge des Vorbaus wirkt sich bei breiten Lenkern anders aus.


----------



## Düst__ (10. Juni 2011)

stimmt, kurzer vorbau = super!!

Hab am meinem R.E1 auch gleich den vorbau getauscht. Ist jetz ein Syntace Superforce mit 45mm. Dazu Easton Haven lenker mit 711mm. Und schwups...super fahrgefühl  klettern geht auch noch genau so wie vorher.. Und bergab, naja dazu muss ich nichts mehr hinzu fügen 

Zitat der Testcrew in der neuen pedalièro:

Du wirst das rad lieben ..wenn du auf der freeridetour nach dem downhill dein bike tätschelst und "Brav, mein Kleiner !" sagen willst!
Fazit:
Applaus, das R.E1 kann auf ganzer linie überzeugen. Deutlich abfahrtsorientierter als der Vorgänger bringt es ein erstklassiges Fahrwerk mit, das auch auf schwierigen trails viel Kontrolle und Sicherheit bietet. Die parts sind hochwertig und clever gewählt, der formvollendete Rahmen im eleganten Design rundet den positiven Eindruck ab. Wie mein Opa schon sagte: "Gute Technik ist immer schön"


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juni 2011)

Das der E1 Hinterbau super werden musste, war schon abzusehen, als er vom X1 übernommen wurde.
Der X1 Hinterbau konnte mich auf 500m überzeugen.


----------



## giles (10. Juni 2011)

@ Düst

Ich sage schon vorher : Brav, meine Kleine. Und sabrina macht wirklich alles mit und eigentlich alles gut bis sehr gut. Bin vollkommen überzeugt vom Rad. 

@ Rocky Rider

Ich war am Anfang auch skeptisch und bin nur auf den kurzen vorbau gekommen, da ich so nah wie möglich am M6 liegen wollte und inzwischen, ja, es war die richtige Wahl.

Bin gerade wieder rein, wollte ne kleine Abendrunde drehen so 30 km, naja laut Tacho waren es doch 50 km


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mir an einen 60mm Vorbau einen 785mm Lenker geschraubt.
Anfangs ungewoht, später super.


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Juni 2011)

giles schrieb:


> So gestern Abend letztes Feintunig an Sattel und Lenker.
> 
> Nun ist die kleine fertig. (vorerst)
> 
> ...



Was sind das denn für Kettenblätter da an deiner Kurbel? Aber keine original Shimano, oder ist das die Trekking-Kurbel mit 26-36-48er Übersetzung?


----------



## Deichfräse (11. Juni 2011)

@Silvermoon

Gratulation zu deinem schönen neuen Rotwild!
Neben diesem sehr genialen Thread haben wir uns auch noch in der IG Rotwild "vereint".

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=278

Viel Spass mit dem Bike!


----------



## giles (11. Juni 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für Kettenblätter da an deiner Kurbel? Aber keine original Shimano, oder ist das die Trekking-Kurbel mit 26-36-48er Übersetzung?



Ist die Trekkingkurbel. Wird jetzt aber wieder auf die originale zurückgebaut. Das Original von 2001 
Jetzt durch die "etwas" andere Auslegung des X1 werde ich wieder auf 44 zurückmodden.

Hier im Flachen Land konnte ich die 48 am Votec sehr gut fahren.  War hier schon ab und an ganz nützlich um den Fahrradpolizisten zu entkommen (Kostensparend)


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Juni 2011)

Ja, ich denke mit dem 48er Blatt kommt schon ne hohe Geschwindigkeit zustande.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (11. Juni 2011)

Auf jeden, schaffe selbst mit dem X1 auf Waldautobahnen Vmax von knappen 40 km/h. Allerdings durch die gut 3 kg Mehrgewicht, den dicken Alberts und der aufrechteren Sitzposition im Gegensatz zu knappen 11 kg mit BlackSharks und der gestreckteren Haltung vom Votec M6 auf Dauer ne Tortur  

Ja ich weiss, dickere Schenkel 

Edit

Abgesehen davon, dass sich Sabrina auf Autobahnen nicht so wohl fühlt  da war die blaue Elise lieber.


----------



## Alwood (13. Juni 2011)

Kennt jemand eine Online-Bezugsquelle für Rotwild Kettenstrebenschutze?
Die handelsüblichen noname-Dinger laufen schnittmäßig meist konisch zu
und sind daher nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Juni 2011)

Alwood schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine Online-Bezugsquelle für Rotwild Kettenstrebenschutze?
> Die handelsüblichen noname-Dinger laufen schnittmäßig meist konisch zu
> und sind daher nicht zu gebrauchen.



Die kannst du direkt bei Rotwild bestellen


http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.php?list=ZUBEH%D6R_SPECIALS


----------



## Waldtroll (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo Ihr Ritter,
endlich ist mein X1 auch da.   Und ich darf sagen, es fährt sich einfach super. Ich bin total begeistert. Dank euren Antworten habe ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen, vielen Dank Ich versuche mal ein Bild hochzuladen, die Qualität ist allerdings nicht die beste, da Handykamera.
Gruß
Johannes


----------



## AMDude (15. Juni 2011)

Waldtroll schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Ritter,
> endlich ist mein X1 auch da.   Und ich darf sagen, es fährt sich einfach super. Ich bin total begeistert. Dank euren Antworten habe ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen, vielen Dank Ich versuche mal ein Bild hochzuladen, die Qualität ist allerdings nicht die beste, da Handykamera.
> Gruß
> Johannes



Glückwunsch und willkommen im Club der RX1´ler! Aber (ohne sie je gefahren zu haben) kannst du den mit den Rockets ein RX1 ausreizen? 
Würde mir mindestens Nobbies oder Mountain Kings holen. Oder gleich die Alberts.

Frage an alle RX1-Fahrer bzw. 3x10: bis in welchen Gang könnt ihr auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt fahren, ohne dass es lästige Geräusche gibt? 
Bei mir gehen die ersten drei. Ab dem vierten ist Schluss. Normal, oder muss mich doch noch ärgern mit der Einstellung?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Vincy (15. Juni 2011)

Das Problem liegt an x10-fach, dass verlangt eine peniblere Schaltungseinstellung.


----------



## Orakel (15. Juni 2011)

AMDude schrieb:


> noch besser den RQ von Conti, fahr ich in 2,2"


----------



## Waldtroll (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo Jürgen,
die RR waren Serie. Ich werde wahrscheinlich vorne die NN und hinten FA draufmachen. Bei den RR finde ich den Grip auf'm Trail nicht so gut wie mit den FA die ich vorher auf dem Cube hatte. Wobei ich mir da immer nicht so sicher bin, ob das nicht subjektiv ist.
Gruß
Johannes


----------



## AMDude (15. Juni 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt an x10-fach, dass verlangt eine peniblere Schaltungseinstellung.



Dacht ich´s mir fast! ;-) Na dann...werd ich mich nochmal etwas spielen.

So ganz wird sich der Vorteil der 3x10 mir wohl eh nicht mehr erschließen...ich war zufrieden mit 3x9. 
Aber 2x10 würd mich immer noch reizen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMDude (15. Juni 2011)

Waldtroll schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> die RR waren Serie. Ich werde wahrscheinlich vorne die NN und hinten FA draufmachen. Bei den RR finde ich den Grip auf'm Trail nicht so gut wie mit den FA die ich vorher auf dem Cube hatte. Wobei ich mir da immer nicht so sicher bin, ob das nicht subjektiv ist.
> Gruß
> Johannes



Ehrlich? Das ist ja wohl ein Witz!? 
Bei mir waren aber, entgegen der Hompage auf Rotwild, ebenfalls nur die Performance NN drauf, was ich auch schon als Frechheit empfand bei dem Bike-Preis. Aber Rockets auf einem RX1 sind ja noch mehr fehl am Platz.

Ich würde aber den FA vorne und den NN hinten fahren. Aber das ist sicherlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Orakel (15. Juni 2011)

AMDude schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Das ist ja wohl ein Witz!?
> Bei mir waren aber, entgegen der Hompage auf Rotwild, ebenfalls nur die Performance NN drauf, was ich auch schon als Frechheit empfand bei dem Bike-Preis. Aber Rockets auf einem RX1 sind ja noch mehr fehl am Platz.
> 
> Ich würde aber den FA vorne und den NN hinten fahren. Aber das ist sicherlich Geschmackssache.


kann mir nicht vorstellen dass Rotwild RR auf das X1 aufzieht.
Vll. wars der Händler


----------



## Waldtroll (15. Juni 2011)

Ich kann ja mal fragen ob die RR vom Händler aufgezogen sind (sind immerhin Evo), aber lange bleiben die sicher nicht drauf.


----------



## grosser (15. Juni 2011)

AMDude schrieb:


> Dacht ich´s mir fast! ;-) Na dann...werd ich mich nochmal etwas spielen.
> 
> So ganz wird sich der Vorteil der 3x10 mir wohl eh nicht mehr erschließen...ich war zufrieden mit 3x9.
> Aber 2x10 würd mich immer noch reizen.



Ich fahre auf meinem C1 und C2 2x9 mit Bashguard (Kettenblätter 36/22) und würde nichts anderes mehr fahren!


----------



## AMDude (15. Juni 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Ich fahre auf meinem C1 und C2 2x9 mit Bashguard (Kettenblätter 36/22) und würde nichts anderes mehr fahren!



Klingt auch nicht schlecht. Ich denke ich werde echt auf 2x wechseln. 
Dazu kommt noch, dass ich mit dem X1 relativ häufig aufsetzte. Ist mir z.B. mit meinem Zesty kaum passiert. Habe aber auch die Bodenfreiheit bis jetzt nicht verglichen. Da wäre ein Bashguard sehr willkommen.


----------



## astral67 (16. Juni 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Ich fahre auf meinem C1 und C2 2x9 mit Bashguard (Kettenblätter 36/22) und würde nichts anderes mehr fahren!



Genau die gleiche Kombination fahre ich auch. Ich brauche gar nicht mehr als das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osyris (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich schiele schon sehr lange auf ein R.E1 Comp. Als Student kann ich mir das Rad eig. zum Listenpreis nicht leisten.

Ich habe mir jedoch schon eine beträchtliche Summe aus den Rippen geschnitzt und wäre bereit bei einem guten Angebot sehr weit an die Schmerzgrenze (Kredit von den Eltern etc.) zu gehen.

Desshalb meine Frage nach eurer Meinung.

Wenn ich mich entscheide meine Ersparnisse anfang Juli zu einem Rotwildhändler zu tragen. Was wäre eurer Meinung nach ein guter Preis für ein R.E1 Comp. 

Würdet ihr an meiner Stelle noch bis August-September warten um erst dann zuzuschlagen? Welche Preise könnte ich da erwarten... für den Fall das ich noch eines bekomme?


Vielen Dank für eure Meinungen...


----------



## at021971 (16. Juni 2011)

Nach der Eurobike dürftest Du die Bikes natürlich deutlich günstiger bekommen. Da sind schon 25 - 30 % Rabatt drin. Die Frage ist aber, gibt es das von Dir gewünschte Bike dann noch in der benötigten Größe.


----------



## Osyris (16. Juni 2011)

und was wäre deiner Meinung nach Anfang Juli (also 2 mon vor der Eurobike) ein guter Deal?


----------



## Waldtroll (17. Juni 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> noch besser den RQ von Conti, fahr ich in 2,2"


 
@orakel
Über die RQ habe ich schon viel positives gehört. Hast Du die vorne und hinten drauf oder in Kombi mit einem anderen Reifen?


----------



## RCC03-Biker (17. Juni 2011)

Habe abwechselnd RQ/RQ oder RQ/MK (V/H) bei mir drauf. Bin mit beiden Kombis sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Orakel (17. Juni 2011)

Waldtroll schrieb:


> @orakel
> Über die RQ habe ich schon viel positives gehört. Hast Du die vorne und hinten drauf oder in Kombi mit einem anderen Reifen?


hinten wie vorne RQ was mich völlig Überrascht hat, ist der geringere Rollwiderstand wie beim NN (Modell2009)


----------



## giles (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo ihr wilden Ritters Leut 


v/h den dicken Albert und =>  der erstaunt mich echt. 

Gestern ~ 15 km Asphalt/Pflaster gefahren und es ging wirklich gut.

Und richtig wohlfühlen tut er sich im Gelände, auch gehabt => ~ 10 - 20 cm Schlamm in Kombi mit Waldweg und Gras bzw. Moosflächen. => Dito wie oben.


Dazu gleich mal ne Frage, im grossen Kettenblatt habe ich Kettenschlagen. Reicht da ein Kettenspanner oder sollte ich lieber eine Führung montieren ?


----------



## Waldtroll (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich war heut beim Dealer meines Vertrauens und hab da mal wegen RoRo's nachgefragt. Er sagte das die letzten Rotwilds die ihm geliefert wurden wohl alle mit diesen Reifen ausgerüstet waren. 
Gruß


----------



## giles (17. Juni 2011)

Am X1 schon gewagt


----------



## Orakel (17. Juni 2011)

Waldtroll schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich war heut beim Dealer meines Vertrauens und hab da mal wegen RoRo's nachgefragt. Er sagte das die letzten Rotwilds die ihm geliefert wurden wohl alle mit diesen Reifen ausgerüstet waren.
> Gruß


Bringt mich ins Grübeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldtroll (17. Juni 2011)

da werd ich mal in nächster Zeit auf RQ umrüsten. Mal sehen wie die Dame sich fährt.


----------



## AMDude (18. Juni 2011)

Waldtroll schrieb:


> da werd ich mal in nächster Zeit auf RQ umrüsten. Mal sehen wie die Dame sich fährt.



Ich würde nochmals auf den Händler zugehen. Auf der Rotwild HP sind eindeutig die NN abgebildet. Der soll das mal mit Rotwild klären.

Es kann wirklich nicht sein, dass das RX1 mit RR ausgeliefert wird. Schon gar nicht bei dieser Preiskategorie.

Mir wurden Gott sei Dank die NN Performance gegen die Alberts getauscht.


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Juni 2011)

Hoffe, ich bin jetzt nicht ganz verkehrt mit meinem Anliegen, aber euer holdes Burgfräulein braucht mal Eure Hilfe: 
Hat einer von Euch nen guten Tipp für einen preiswerten und leichten LRS für mein C1 Fully.
Momentan sind die DT Swiss 1900 QR drauf, die mit ihren 1900g ganz schön auf die "Hüften" hauen.
Da ich ein leichter Floh von unter 50kg bin, benötige ich sicher keinen super steifen und stabilen LRS - oder?
Dachte schon daran, die American Classic vom Rotwild HT draufzupacken, aber ich glaube, das schw/weiß Design wäre doch etwas zu "wild" für das C1  

 Hatte mal ein Laufrad drangehalten, aber - neee, ich weiß net ...





Bin für jeden Tipp oder Link sehr dankbar.


----------



## Orakel (18. Juni 2011)

@silvermoon, da helfen wir doch gerne weiter
http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Lauf...dsatz-DT-240s-6-Loch-XR400-schwarz--2408.html
etwas teuer
http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Lauf...dsatz-MTB-Disc-Novatec-SL-DT-XR350--2714.html
leichter und günstiger


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Juni 2011)

@ Orakel

 danke!!!!

Letzteres http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Lauf...dsatz-MTB-Disc-Novatec-SL-DT-XR350--2714.html
wären wohl genau meine Kragenweite - preiswert und leicht!

Wusste doch, dass ich hier gut aufgehoben bin


----------



## prodigy (18. Juni 2011)

@silvermoon

diesen hier in weiß könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen für Dein C1 (es sind sogar sehr hochwertige DT Swiss 240s Naben verbaut):
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...-XR-400-D-Light-1530g-Laufradsatz::26614.html

oder diesen hier mal richtig leicht und tubeless kompatibel:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...pim-CX-Ray-disc-1350g-Laufradsatz::28249.html

40 Gramm schwerer, 50 EUR gespart durch andere Speichen:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...im-D-Light-disc-1390g-Laufradsatz::32871.html

Der gleiche mit etwas breiterer Felge:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...im-D-Light-disc-1430g-Laufradsatz::32887.html


----------



## Vincy (18. Juni 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Letzteres http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Lauf...dsatz-MTB-Disc-Novatec-SL-DT-XR350--2714.html
> wären wohl genau meine Kragenweite - preiswert und leicht!
> 
> Wusste doch, dass ich hier gut aufgehoben bin


 

Bei den XR350 Felgen darfst aber nur max 2.1 Reifen fahren! Das finde ich für das R.C1 FS etwas zu schmal.
Bau mal versuchsweise die AM classic ein, dann wirkt es schon etwas anders. Aber bei deinem Reaction passen die vom Design her besser. 
Etwas Schlichteres (weiß oder schwarz) wäre beim C1 besser. Ich hatte da bei meinem C1 die DT Swiss X1600, die sind aber auch relativ schwer (ca 1700g).


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Juni 2011)

prodigy schrieb:


> @silvermoon
> 
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...im-D-Light-disc-1390g-Laufradsatz::32871.html
> ...




Die sind auch sehr interessant... Gerade die Red-Black Edition kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen 

@ Vincy:
Ich habe momentan die Nobby Nic Evo von Schwalbe in 2.25 drauf. Woran erkenne ich beim Laufradkauf, welche Reifenbreite ich draufpacken kann? Hab das jetzt aus den Beschreibungen nicht wirklich rauslesen können

Dachte immer *LEICHT &GUT=TEUER * 

Danke für die vielen Links!!!!


----------



## C_dale (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo "Ritterin"!
Dieser Shimano Laufradsatz XT-775 wiegt zwar echte 1726 Gramm (bei den Gewichtsangaben schummeln die Hersteller gerne nach unten), ist relativ stabil und   hat eine relativ groÃe Felgeninnnenbreite (MaÃ, das fÃ¼r die Reifenbreite entscheidend ist -fÃ¼r 2,25 Zoll auf jeden Fall ausreichend). Es sind Ventile fÃ¼r Schlauchlosreifen dabei, d.h., du kannst mit oder ohne Schlauch die entsprechenden Reifen montieren. Das Design passt m. E. zum Rotwild ganz gut - die Beschriftung ist nicht geklebt, wie bei fast allen anderen Felgen, sondern ist anodisiert/lasergraviert. Ach ja, dieser Laufradsatz hat Centerlock, aber das hat DT-swiss auch bei den 1800 oder 1900.
Das Beste ist der Preis, der bei 449,--â¬ lag.  Zur Zeit kriegt man den Satz fÃ¼r unter 250 Euronen (bike-components etc.), teilweise gab es den schon ab 225 Euronen !!!
MfG C_dale 






.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (19. Juni 2011)

@Waldtroll
wenn ich deine Ortsangabe im Profil kombiniere dann wohnst du nicht soo weit weg von mir, dort ist ein Aussichtshügel genannt die Haube


----------



## Vincy (19. Juni 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> @ Vincy:
> Ich habe momentan die Nobby Nic Evo von Schwalbe in 2.25 drauf. Woran erkenne ich beim Laufradkauf, welche Reifenbreite ich draufpacken kann? Hab das jetzt aus den Beschreibungen nicht wirklich rauslesen können
> 
> Dachte immer *LEICHT &GUT=TEUER *


 
In den DT Katalogdaten stehen die Angaben.
http://www.dtswiss.com/getdoc/e90f3ce4-ad4d-4bb1-b676-0ec4f2fb152d/TechnicalDatasheet.aspx
Beim X1800/1900 sind die Felgen etwas breiter, deswegen dürfen da auch 2.25 drauf.
http://www.dtswiss.com/getdoc/8e0706f4-3e76-40ff-884f-813cad9c849d/TechnicalDatasheet.aspx



Dachte immer *LEICHT &GUT=TEUER *

Das schließt aber gewisse Einschränkungen nicht aus. 
Ebenso muß Teuer nicht unbedingt gleich gut sein. Auch Preiswertes kann da gut sein.


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Juni 2011)

Ja, danke für den Tipp. Dann werde ich bei den Herstellern der vorgeschlagenen Laufräder mal nachschauen, ob die solche Daten auch im Internet stehn haben.

Das teuer auch nicht immer gleich gut ist, dass habe ich auch schon festgestellt  Ich schau immer nach nem guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, das muss einfach stimmen. Ich muss ja schließlich auch auf meinen Geldbeutel schauen


----------



## Bolzer1711 (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo Silvermoon,

dann werde ich auch noch einen LRS zum Besten geben:

http://www.mavic.com/de/product/laufräder/MTB/laufräder/Crossmax-ST-Disc

Ich weiss hier im Forum sind Mavic-Laufräder nicht so beliebt, weiß aber nicht warum....   fahre Mavic schon seit vielen Jahren und hatte noch nie Probleme, auch jetzt nicht mit den ST. Die Crossmax sind leicht und robust, die großen Label an der Flanken muss man natürlich mögen...

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Waldtroll (19. Juni 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> @Waldtroll
> wenn ich deine Ortsangabe im Profil kombiniere dann wohnst du nicht soo weit weg von mir, dort ist ein Aussichtshügel genannt die Haube



@Orakel
Sind von mir ungefähr 300 m bis zur Haube.  Und bei Dir?


----------



## roadrunner49 (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo Bolzer,

geb Dir recht. Es gibt momentan keinen LRS mit einem besseren Preis-/
Leistungsverhältnis. Fahre auch seit Jahren Mavic ohne jegliches Problem. Seit heuer den ST und bin absolut begeistert.
Gruß
roadrunner




Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo Silvermoon,
> 
> dann werde ich auch noch einen LRS zum Besten geben:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (20. Juni 2011)

Da darf  mich als nich Rotwildbiker anschließen ,die Mavics sind jut und sorgenfrei Aber  da das holde Burgfräulein ein Floh aufn Bike is ,kann sie auf ganz andere Möglichkeiten zurückgreifen ,als nen Satz Mavics .Die zugegeben wenn man von Silvermonns  Federgewicht ausgeht locker das fast 2,5 fache(CR max ST) an mein Enduro ertragen darf.

Wie wärs mitn Customsatz aus z.b mit dem Laufradsatz
http://tune.de/index.php?option=com...ine-2c&catid=16:laufrr-mtb&Itemid=142&lang=en

Man beachte das Gewicht des LRS

LG Bikefun


----------



## sankai (20. Juni 2011)

Hey Rotwildritter,
trenne mich schweren Herzens von meinem R.E1 comp 2010.
Habe eine Anzeige im Bikemarkt gestellt dachte aber es wäre nicht verkehrt hier auch die Info einzustellen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/388912/cat/74/date/1286285199

Bei interesse einfach bei mir Melden (Preis ist VHB)

Gruß
Sankai


----------



## Orakel (20. Juni 2011)

Waldtroll schrieb:


> @Orakel
> Sind von mir ungefähr 300 m bis zur Haube.  Und bei Dir?


bei mir sind es ca. 18km 
dafür aber mit tollen Abschnitten


----------



## Waldtroll (20. Juni 2011)

...vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal was, was man gemeinsam unter die Stollen nehmen kann. 
Gruß


----------



## Orakel (21. Juni 2011)

Waldtroll schrieb:


> ...vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal was, was man gemeinsam unter die Stollen nehmen kann.
> Gruß


wenns mal passt gerne


----------



## akw (22. Juni 2011)

@ Silvermoon

Meine Frau fährt an ihrem R2 diesen LRS:

http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...26er-MTB/Sets/Novatec-Disc-FRM333-Schwarz.htm

bisher ohne Probleme.


----------



## Betty.Boop (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo Ihr Ritter,

ich hatte vor geraumer Zeit nach Eurer Meinung zur technischen/farblichen Kombination



Betty.Boop schrieb:


> ... R.C1 FS Rahmen ... DT Swiss XMM 120 Twin-Shot ...



gefragt; bin Euch seitdem aber meine Entscheidung hierzu schuldig geblieben. Nun ist es endlich vollbracht und eine neue Ritterin (Hinweis: Nicht ich, sondern meine Frau ist hiermit gemeint!!) - soweit Ihr damit einverstanden seid  - darf zukünftig die Wälder und Berge durchstreifen.

Das Ergebnis:









Da das Wetter bis jetzt noch nicht richtig mitspielt hat, müssen sowohl das Bike als auch die Ritterin noch ihre Feuertaufe bestehen. Insbesondere hinsichtlich der Absenkfunktion werde ich berichten.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Orakel (22. Juni 2011)

bis auf den Vorbau mit den vielen Spacern


----------



## astral67 (22. Juni 2011)

Betty.Boop schrieb:


> Da das Wetter bis jetzt noch nicht richtig mitspielt hat, müssen sowohl das Bike als auch die Ritterin noch ihre Feuertaufe bestehen. Insbesondere hinsichtlich der Absenkfunktion werde ich berichten.
> 
> Grüße,
> Matthias



"Ritterin" Matthias? 

Und als Reifen dann Big "Betty"?

Viel Spass mit dem Bike


----------



## giles (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo willkommen an der Tafel mit den runden Rädern 

zu den Spacern erfährst du dir noch die richtige Höhe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (22. Juni 2011)

Betty.Boop schrieb:


> ... eine neue Ritterin...
> Grüße,
> Matthias



??? Die Kombi (Ritterin - Matthias) versteh ich!?

Gruß Tom

Trotzdem viel spass mit dem rotwild!


----------



## Silvermoon (22. Juni 2011)

akw schrieb:


> @ Silvermoon
> 
> Meine Frau fährt an ihrem R2 diesen LRS:
> 
> ...



...schaut gut aus   - danke für den Tipp.
Seh´s schon kommen, dass ich wohl die Qual der Wahl habe welche der vorgeschlagenen Laufräder es letztendlich werden soll 
Eine Frage: Ist deine Frau mit dem LRS zufrieden und der ist auch "trailresistent" ?


----------



## Orakel (22. Juni 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> ??? Die Kombi (Ritterin - Matthias) versteh ich!?
> 
> Gruß Tom
> 
> Trotzdem viel spass mit dem rotwild!


dazu muss man aber nicht Ritter der Kokosnuss gesehn haben


----------



## Betty.Boop (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

nur um dem Hohn bzw. der vermuteten Unkenntnis hinsichtlich der Verwendung der verweiblichten Form ein Ende zu setzen.

Mit 



Betty.Boop schrieb:


> ... eine neue Ritterin ...



habe ich meine Frau gemeint; für sie habe ich nämlich das Bike aufgebaut.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Vette08 (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo Ritter und -innen,

hier mal mein Bike im Ruhe-Modus. Seit heute mit Kind Shock Dropzone. Wird also morgen nicht mehr so sauber sein 

14,1 kg und sau viel Spaß


----------



## RCC03-Biker (22. Juni 2011)

Betty.Boop schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Ritter,
> 
> ich hatte vor geraumer Zeit nach Eurer Meinung zur technischen/farblichen Kombination
> 
> ...



Schickes Bike. Aber der Spacerturm unter dem Vorbau geht gar nicht.


----------



## astral67 (23. Juni 2011)

Vette08 schrieb:


> Hallo Ritter und -innen,
> 
> hier mal mein Bike im Ruhe-Modus. Seit heute mit Kind Shock Dropzone. Wird also morgen nicht mehr so sauber sein
> 
> 14,1 kg und sau viel Spaß



WOW!

Das sieht ja auf den 1. Blick fast aus wie meins 
Ich musste schon genauer hinschauen...
Hast Du die 2,4er Ardents mal gewogen bevor Du sie aufgezogen hast?

Viel Spass mit dem Bike. 


@Betty.B:  ich hatte es auch nicht bös gemeint


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juni 2011)

Meine wiegen 808g


----------



## astral67 (23. Juni 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Meine wiegen 808g



Danke!

Auf dem Foto oben habe ich das Gefühl, dass die 2,4er ziemlich knapp an der Schwinge vorbeilaufen. Stimmt der Eindruck oder passt das doch eher locker?

In Planung sind die 2,4 Ardent/Advantage bei mir schon länger...auch wenn das Gesamtgewicht dann wohl eher in Richtung 14,2kg ansteigen wird. Meine Sektor Coil ist halt ein wenig schwerer , dafür total geil zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

1. habe gerade meine "Frührunde" (Start 05:30) beendet - "ist a weng matschig gwesen"  - ist aber mal nach all den trockenen Wochen auch wieder ganz schön...





2. es sind ja 'ne Menge schöne Bikes dazugekommen - da will ich natürlich auch meine Überzeugungskünste zum Besten geben. Ich konnte meinen Nachbarn überzeugen und siehe da, zufällig hat er von seiner Frau zum Geburtstag ein C1er bekommen (Größe L) - es ist übrigens das Linke 





3. ich habe von Ole (RW) einen schönen Link bekommen, für alle, die gerne die R-Serie sehen - gute Bilder, guter Schnitt...

[FONT="][ame="http://www.vimeo.com/25396685"]Passion for racing, ROTWILD R2 goes South Africa on Vimeo[/ame]

[/FONT]Grüße an alle "neue" und "alte" Ritter,

Knaller2010


----------



## Vette08 (23. Juni 2011)

@ astral67

Ich habe die Reifen nie gewogen, ich habe gestern zum ersten Mal (!) nach fast 2 Jahren mein Bike gewogen. Wenn ich 5 Minuten später auf'm Berg ankomme, ist es mir egal.  

Die Ardents laufen recht dicht an der Schwinge vorbei, passt aber trotzdem, da der Reifen kaum Steine aufpickt. Steinschläge kann man eh nicht vermeiden! 

btw: Dank der Vario-Sattelstütze überlege ich den Schnellspanner gegen einen schönen eloxierten Spanner mit Schraube zu tauschen. Für Farbvorschläge bin ich offen! Rot und schwarz setzen leider keinen Akzent mehr! 
Um der Frage vorzubeugen : Ich bin kein Eisdielen-Fahrer, liebe aber Details !  

Ride on!


----------



## astral67 (23. Juni 2011)

Vette08 schrieb:


> @ astral67
> 
> Ich habe die Reifen nie gewogen, ich habe gestern zum ersten Mal (!) nach fast 2 Jahren mein Bike gewogen. Wenn ich 5 Minuten später auf'm Berg ankomme, ist es mir egal.
> 
> ...



Das mit den Steinschlägen kann ich bestätigen. Mein Rahmen sieht dem entsprechend "verhagelt" aus. Das mit dem "Aufpicken" kann ich zumindest beim 2,25er Ardent nicht so bestätigen. Der nimmt schon verdammt viel mit. Meins wiegt 13,7kg mit den "schmalen" Reifen.  Also Gewicht ist bei mir auch nicht Prio1 

Ich werde die 2,4er mal kaufen und testweise fahren. Ich glaube, anders werde ich das nicht einschätzen können.


----------



## akw (23. Juni 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...schaut gut aus   - danke für den Tipp.
> Seh´s schon kommen, dass ich wohl die Qual der Wahl habe welche der vorgeschlagenen Laufräder es letztendlich werden soll
> Eine Frage: Ist deine Frau mit dem LRS zufrieden und der ist auch "trailresistent" ?


Hallo,
meine Frau ist mit dem LRS sehr zufrieden, ist dieses Jahr knapp 2000 km damit gefahren und hatte bisher keine Probleme. 
Auch auf wurzeligen Trails nicht.

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Juni 2011)

Der Rotwildlack ist leider nicht sehr haltbar.
Er platzt auch bei schmalen Reifen gerne mal weg.


----------



## Orakel (24. Juni 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der Rotwildlack ist leider nicht sehr haltbar.
> Er platzt auch bei schmalen Reifen gerne mal weg.


stimmt!
Da sollte Rotwild mal verstärkt darauf achten dass das besser wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (24. Juni 2011)

TheDeerHunter schrieb:


> Super MTB-Revier. Vor allem für ein Fully. Top Kauf!
> 
> Bei uns in den Alpen ist es so, dass zum großen Teil nur die Münchener  Eisdielen-Schnösel ein Rotwild-Poser-Bike fahren. Dementsprechen "gut"  kommen sie die Berge hoch.
> 
> ...



 sonst könnten wir ja nicht mehr an der Eisdiele punkten


----------



## C_dale (24. Juni 2011)

Schönes Rädchen, mit Hope M4 (bisher noch nicht am Rotwild gesehen ) und Thomson-Stütze.
Ich stell mal meins - nicht nur für die Eisdiele geändert und nach reparierten Lackabplatzern (nachlackiert, geschliffen und poliert, daher fast nicht mehr zu sehen) - dazu.
Fahrfertig - mit Tacho, Schutz, Pedale, Flaschenhalter und Klingel - und mit NN SnakeSkin bereift kommt das Teil auf 12,49 Kg, netto sind es unter 12 kg.

 MfG C_dale


----------



## giles (25. Juni 2011)

Sehr schöne Farbkombination, und sieht auch nach ordentlich Spass aus


----------



## Corax1975 (25. Juni 2011)

C_dale schrieb:


> Schönes Rädchen, mit Hope M4 (bisher noch nicht am Rotwild gesehen ) und Thomson-Stütze.
> Ich stell mal meins - nicht nur für die Eisdiele geändert und nach reparierten Lackabplatzern (nachlackiert, geschliffen und poliert, daher fast nicht mehr zu sehen) - dazu.
> Fahrfertig - mit Tacho, Schutz, Pedale, Flaschenhalter und Klingel - und mit NN SnakeSkin bereift kommt das Teil auf 12,49 Kg, netto sind es unter 12 kg.
> 
> MfG C_dale


 

Super geworden!!!
Viel Spaß auf den Trails!!!

Gruß


----------



## C_dale (25. Juni 2011)

Corax1975 schrieb:


> Super geworden!!!
> Viel Spaß auf den Trails!!!
> 
> Gruß


 Da freut sich der kleine Hirsch über die Komplimente.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (25. Juni 2011)

@C-dale: Schickes Bike. Aber auch hier: mit dem Spacerturm unterm Vorbau schauts irgendwie bescheiden aus.


----------



## C_dale (25. Juni 2011)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Schickes Bike. Aber der Spacerturm unter dem Vorbau geht gar nicht.


   Und es geht - leider - noch mehr!!
Hier zur kompletten Abschreckung der "Turm" am CUBE der schlechteren Hälfte!
Wenn ich den "Spacerturm" bei ihr verkleinere und noch gar den Seitenständer entferne, droht sie nicht mehr mitzufahren !!!


----------



## at021971 (25. Juni 2011)

@C_Dale

Schönes R.C1 FS. Speziell die schwarze Wippe anstatt der Roten gefällt mir gut. Im Vergleich wirkt die Rote irgendwie deplaziert.


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Juni 2011)

Kurze Zwischenbillanz:

Bin mit meinem kleinen C1 Fully super zufrieden. Hat jetzt auch noch ne Vario Stütze (Procraft H-Lifter) verpasst bekommen, von deren Funktion ich mich noch richtig überzeugen muss. Irgendwie klappt das mit meinem vorhandenen Lebendgewicht noch nicht, dass die ohne weiteres sich tadellos leicht absenken lässt 




Was mir aber momentan *mehr **Kopfzerbrechen *bereitet sind *die **Bremsen (Formula RX 20)*. Hinten ist alles in Ordnung - lautlos sozusagen, aber die VR Bremse ruckelt-rubbelt und klingt bös metallisch  wenn ich sie nur leicht anziehe. Hab das Gefühl die ganze Gabel/Laufrad Kombi gerät ins Straucheln.
Den passenden Thread zu der Formula RX habe ich hier schon gefunden und was ich so herauslesen konnte, war das es wohl an den Bremsscheiben liegt und viele User diese gegen Formula Oro Wave (in Kombination mit Koolstop Beläge) oder gegen Shimano XT Scheiben ( in Kombi mit Swiss stop Belägen) ausgetauscht und somit erfolgreich das Problem in den Griff bekommen haben.

Jemand von Euch das gleiche Problem mit der bei Rotwild verbauten Formula RX und wie habt ihr das gelöst???


----------



## Orakel (26. Juni 2011)

@Silvermoon
mit der Procraft kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber, bei meiner KS kann man mit der "Überwurfmutter", bei dir das große runde schwarze Teil mit den zwei umlaufenden Nuten (Ringe), die Aus/Einfahrgeschwindigkeit einstellen, vll. ist das bei deiner auch der fall.
Ich hab meine RX nach zwei Monaten verkauft, problem somit gelöst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (26. Juni 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenbillanz:
> 
> 
> Was mir aber momentan *mehr **Kopfzerbrechen *bereitet sind *die **Bremsen (Formula RX 20)*. Hinten ist alles in Ordnung - lautlos sozusagen, aber die VR Bremse ruckelt-rubbelt und klingt bös metallisch  wenn ich sie nur leicht anziehe. Hab das Gefühl die ganze Gabel/Laufrad Kombi gerät ins Straucheln.
> ...




Hallo Silvermoon

Meine R1 hat auch Probleme gemacht.
Ich fahre die original Beläge mit XT-Scheiben.





Seit dem, habe ich keine Probleme mehr 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Juni 2011)

@ Orakel:

Ah, ok, dann werde ich mir das mal genauer anschauen, ob man da die Aus-bzw Einfahrgeschwindigkeit mit regulieren kann. Danke für den Tipp. Bei der Verpackung war jetzt keine Gebrauchsanweisung speziell für die Vario-Stütze dabei, nur so eine allgemeine Anweisung (wie montiert man ne Stütze etc. so nen Schmarrn - weiß man doch). Schau mir´s gleich mal genauer an .

@ Kiefer:

Hast auch die XT-Scheiben von Shimano genommen. Ja, genau das hatten viele andere User mit dem Problem auch gemacht. Ei, wenn´s hilft, rüste ich dann auch mal um. Danke für deinen Erfahrungswert 


Ach, schön das ihr mir immer so nett mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht 
Gehts mir doch gleich viel besser


----------



## Vincy (26. Juni 2011)

Ich habe noch 2 Oro-Bremsscheiben (180+160), wenn du willst kannst es damit mal ausprobieren. 
Aber ganz geräuschfrei bekommt man Formula-Bremsen selten.
Die mußt auch noch erst eingefahren werden und die Bremskolben leichtgängiger werden. Die gehen da nicht schnell genug wieder zurück.


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Juni 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ich habe noch 2 Oro-Bremsscheiben (180+160), wenn du willst kannst es damit mal ausprobieren.
> Aber ganz geräuschfrei bekommt man Formula-Bremsen selten.
> Die mußt auch noch erst eingefahren werden und die Bremskolben leichtgängiger werden. Die gehen da nicht schnell genug wieder zurück.



Danke für das Angebot 
Aber ich werde die Sache mal dem Händler unter die Nase reiben. Eigentlich sind die Jungs relativ kulant und das Problem mit Sicherheit kein unbekanntes. Werde erst einmal schaun, was die vorschlagen. 


Ach ja, was das Einfahren der Bremsen betrifft hab ich mich an die Angaben meines Händlers gehalten. Wie ich schon erwähnte, habe ich mit der HR Bremse* das *Problem nicht.


----------



## Vincy (26. Juni 2011)

Formula - man liebt sie oder man hasst sie. 
Die XT-Bremsscheiben sind da auch kein Garant, zumal die ihren eigenen Problemchen haben (lockernde Vernietung).
Die allzeit sorglose Scheibenbremse gibt es noch nicht.


----------



## TOM4 (26. Juni 2011)

Magura Marta Magnesium SL!!!
DIE sorglos Bremse!!!


----------



## giles (26. Juni 2011)

Subjektiv, die Hope M4, egal ob Mono oder Tech beide einfach nur top. So zumindest meine Erfahrung, nach Julie und louise.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo Silvermoon,

jajaja, die RX20...   bin die Bremse ein Jahr gefahren, habe verschiedene Beläge versucht und wie oft gereinigt und gangbar gemacht, kein Erfolg!!! Die Bremse quitscht und schleift, manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger. Das Quitschen war für mich nicht mal das Problem, war wirklich eine gute "Klingel" für die Wanderer...   das Schleifen hat mich mehr genervt.

Im Frühjahr habe ich eine Magura Marta supergünstig bekommen und montiert. Die Marta musste nur einmal bei der Montage eingerichtet werden und seit dem ist Ruhe, es ist fast zu ruhig ;-) 

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## BaDaZz (26. Juni 2011)

Da ich glaube das im Bikemarkt nicht wirklich einer danach suchen würde und in diesem Thread wohl die meisten Interessenten dafür zu finden sind, hier ein kurzer Hinweis für alle rotwildbegeisterten Iphone 4 Besitzer:
Verkaufe ein Iphone 4 Cover von Rotwild bei eBay Kleinanzeigen





Sorry für die Werbung. Wer es haben will kann sich hier per PM oder über eBay Kleinanzeigen melden. Für alle anderen: bitte einfach überlesen.
Das Teil ist neu. War ein falsche Bestellung und ich will es loswerden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (26. Juni 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo Silvermoon,
> 
> jajaja, die RX20...
> Die Bremse quitscht und schleift, manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger. Das Quitschen war für mich nicht mal das Problem, war wirklich eine gute "Klingel" für die Wanderer...



Ja, ich war heute auch nicht zu überhören 
Nee, irgend ne Lösung muss schon her. Auf die Dauer nervts echt. Dabei hab ich das Rotwild noch nicht so lange und anfangs war ja alles gut, aber die Bremse mutiert langsam aber sicher zu ner echten "Spaßbremse" .

... aber die Procraft H-Lifter Vario Stütze tut ganz fleißig ihren Dienst. Bin echt postiv überrascht. Danke für den Tipp @ Orakel : bißchen gedreht und ich meine zu merken, dass es was leichtfüssiger hoch und runter geht (O;
Wenigstens ist das Problem keins mehr...





... Stütze ist auf dem Bild abgesenkt ...


----------



## roadrunner49 (27. Juni 2011)

Genau so ist es. Absolute sorglos Bremse.



TOM4 schrieb:


> Magura Marta Magnesium SL!!!
> DIE sorglos Bremse!!!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (27. Juni 2011)

Hab das Problem auch mit meiner RX. 
Andere Bremsbeläge hab ich jetzt schon mal probiert, hat bis jetzt aber nicht die erhoffte Besserung gebracht.
Werde diese Bremse denke ich gegen einer Magura MT6 austauschen, oder evtl. gegen eine Magura Marta. Die gibt es im Netz zur Zeit zu einem fairen Preis.
Hab keine große Lust bei der RX ewig rumzuprobieren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Juni 2011)

Das Problem bei der RX sind die windigen Scheiben.
Mach dir eine Shimano mit Aluspider drauf und Ruhe ist.


----------



## akw (27. Juni 2011)

roadrunner49 schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Absolute sorglos Bremse.


Ich habe bei meiner Marta Magnesium SL mit 180/160 mm SL Scheiben das Problem, dass bei leichtem bremsen ein sehr starkes "rubbeln" auftritt.
Vor allem am Vorderrad. Kann man das evtl. mit anderen Scheiben lösen?


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. Juni 2011)

akw schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meiner Marta Magnesium SL mit 180/160 mm SL Scheiben das Problem, dass bei leichtem bremsen ein sehr starkes "rubbeln" auftritt.
> Vor allem am Vorderrad. Kann man das evtl. mit anderen Scheiben lösen?


PPSSTT denk doch ma nach bei den großen Löchern der SL Scheibe is es doch logo das die rubbelt  Dann nehm als alternative die Strom die hat ja nich so große Rubbelfelder ...wo wir dann wieder beim Bingo wären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nismo99 (1. Juli 2011)

BaDaZz schrieb:


> Da ich glaube das im Bikemarkt nicht wirklich einer danach suchen würde und in diesem Thread wohl die meisten Interessenten dafür zu finden sind, hier ein kurzer Hinweis für alle rotwildbegeisterten Iphone 4 Besitzer:
> Verkaufe ein Iphone 4 Cover von Rotwild bei eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> 
> ...



Ist nicht das schönste Teil, für 5 aber würde ich mir das Teil "ziehen"


----------



## icruiser (1. Juli 2011)

Hi Community,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Rotwild Carbon P180 Sattelstütze in der Größe 27,2.
Die Stütze darf ruhig genutzt und gekürzt sein. 

Würde sie entweder gegen eine RaceFace Next SL Carbon ungekürzt oder gegen Euros tauschen.

Mein neuer Speedneedle und die RaceFace vertragen sich leider nicht


----------



## Vincy (1. Juli 2011)

*Sehr günstige Rotwild Angebote bei Fun-Corner.* 
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?list=WG000085


----------



## at021971 (1. Juli 2011)

icruiser schrieb:


> Hi Community,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Rotwild Carbon P180 Sattelstütze in der Größe 27,2.
> Die Stütze darf ruhig genutzt und gekürzt sein.
> ...


 
Siehe meine Antwort zu deiner Frage, die Du auch in einem anderen Threat erstellt hast. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8476246&postcount=5


----------



## FXP_Freak (2. Juli 2011)

Dann will ich mir hier auch mal einreihen  Hab mir vor 2 Wochen ein E1 comp gekauft und bin super mit zufrieden. Abgesehen vom Lack weil nach 150km schon der erste Lack abgeplatzt ist aber naja 
Ansonsten vom Fahrwerk her echt Top  Da hat Rotwild mal was schönes gebaut. Eignet sich auch bislang super zum Tourenfahren 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/926886


----------



## Orakel (2. Juli 2011)

FXP_Freak schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom Lack weil nach 150km schon der erste Lack abgeplatzt ist aber naja


Darüber wurde hier schon des Öffteren gesprochen


----------



## giles (2. Juli 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> Darüber wurde hier schon des Öffteren gesprochen



Habe auch die ersten gestern entdeckt. Steinschläge durch aufgewirbeltes Gestein. Die Schuld geb ich jetrzt einfachmal den Alberts  


Mein Tip zur Ärgernisbewältigung, die entsprechenden Stellen seltener putzen


----------



## astral67 (2. Juli 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Habe auch die ersten gestern entdeckt. Steinschläge durch aufgewirbeltes Gestein. Die Schuld geb ich jetrzt einfachmal den Alberts
> 
> 
> Mein Tip zur Ärgernisbewältigung, die entsprechenden Stellen seltener putzen



Der Tipp ist bei mir schon bis zum Extremwert gelangt. Ich putze dort nie mehr. Doof isses trotzdem 

Aber beim Fahren merk ich das Gottseidank eh nicht - Da ist dann nur noch Dauergrinsen angesagt


----------



## giles (2. Juli 2011)

Haltberer Lack wäre halt das I - Tüpfelchen.

Muss mal bei Gelegenheit meinen alten M6 Rahmen (10 Jahre al) fotofieren. Bis auf 3 Riefen durch Sturz hat der goar nix. 
















Gut schieb mein Rad ja auch meistens und fahr nur die paar Meter vor der Eisdiele hoch und runter oO


----------



## FXP_Freak (2. Juli 2011)

Hätte gestern zwar heulen können wo ich das gesehen habe aber hab mir dann gesagt das es ja nur nen gebrauchsgegenstand ist von daher ist es nicht ganz so tragisch. zumal es sicher noch mehr werden. hab vorhin bei rotwild angerufen wegen nem lackstift und der nette herr meinte das es sowas gibt aber ich montag nochmal anrufen sollte um den preis zu erfahren. dann werd ich die stellen damit erstmal ausbessern und wenns mir dann in paar jahren zu krass ist wird der rahmen halt für 200 wieder lackiert 

Aber der Meinung das die mal an der lackqualität arbeiten sollten bin ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich schütze meine RWs immer mit http://www.lackprotect.de/302.html und habe keine Lackprobleme! Meistens kaufe ich mir sogar die Folie als Meterware. Mein C1 hat sogar letze Woche ohne Schäden 1 Woche Slowenien (MTB-Bike 7.11) überstanden.


----------



## FXP_Freak (2. Juli 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich schütze meine RWs immer mit http://www.lackprotect.de/302.html und habe keine Lackprobleme! Meistens kaufe ich mir sogar die Folie als Meterware. Mein C1 hat sogar letze Woche ohne Schäden 1 Woche Slowenien (MTB-Bike 7.11) überstanden.



haste dein komplettes bike damit beklebt oder nur die wichtigen stellen ? wie groß ist denn der zeitaufwand dafür ?


----------



## brummbear69 (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

grrade gibts gute Preise bei Fun-Corner, würd mir gerne ein Fully noch holen, fehlt halt noch in der Garage! Lach... (X1 FS comp-1999).Meint Ihr als Tourenrad auch Nutzbar?C1 FS wäre wohl besser gewesen, gleich teuer und keine Grösse "L" mehr.Schade.......
Nun meint Ihr die 2 nehmen sich bei normalen Fahren auf Waldwegen was?
Danke für den Input!
brummbear69


----------



## C_dale (2. Juli 2011)

Votec M6
Giles, du wolltest einen Votecrahmen?

Als Beispiel für gute Lackqualität der gepulverte Rahmen der Rarität Votec M6. Die Taiwanesen sind sehr gut im Nasslackieren - es ist davon auszugehen, dass Rotwild seine Rahmen dort fertigen und lackieren lässt - aber gepulverte Rahmen wird man von dort schwerlich erhalten. Der Lack meines Votec ist noch so wie auf dem Bild - keine Macken und Steinschläge -, dafür wiegt die Lackierung etwas mehr und hat nicht die verspielten Details wie ein Rotwildrahmen.


----------



## at021971 (2. Juli 2011)

C_dale schrieb:


> ....Als Beispiel für gute Lackqualität der gepulverte Rahmen der Rarität Votec M6. Die Taiwanesen sind sehr gut im Nasslackieren - es ist davon auszugehen, dass Rotwild seine Rahmen dort fertigen und lackieren lässt - aber gepulverte Rahmen wird man von dort schwerlich erhalten. Der Lack meines Votec ist noch so wie auf dem Bild - keine Macken und Steinschläge -, dafür wiegt die Lackierung etwas mehr und hat nicht die verspielten Details wie ein Rotwildrahmen.


 
Früher haben die meisten Hersteller ihre Rahmen gepulvert. Das war bei Rotwild nicht anderes. Aber heute wo es um Gewicht und Kosten geht, die Topmodelle eh aus Carbon sind und somit nasslackiert werden, findest Du bei fast keinem Hersteller mehr gepulverte Rahmen.

Um dann unliebsame Überraschungen zu vermeinden klebt man halt vor der ersten Ausfahrt das Unterrohr ab und schützt den Rahmen an den Stellen der Kabelführung mit Folie oder SilIkonhülsen. Und schon bist Du die Probleme mit Lackabplatzern mehr oder weniger los.


----------



## at021971 (2. Juli 2011)

FXP_Freak schrieb:


> haste dein komplettes bike damit beklebt oder nur die wichtigen stellen ? wie groß ist denn der zeitaufwand dafür ?


 
Das Wichtigste ist das Unterrohr. Ist die Folie wie bei Lackprotect für Bikes vorkonfektioniert, dann ist diese in 10 Minuten montiert. 

Andere Stellen habe ich nach Bedarf mit Folie überzogen. Zum Beispiel habe ich die Carbon Kettenstreben meiner Bikes mit Folie überzogen, da sich dort sonst mit der Zeit die Schuhe verewigen. 

Die Kabel/Rahmen Berührungsstellen habe ich alle mit den Rotwild Silikon Kabelschützern gesichert. Deren Montage ist aufwendiger, wenn man das Bike nicht gerade selber aufbaut.


----------



## giles (2. Juli 2011)

C_dale schrieb:


> ...
> Votec M6
> Giles, du wolltest einen Votecrahmen?
> 
> ...



Nein, hatte das M6 ja selbst. Im standardblau  , daher ja der Hinweis auf die LackqualitÃ¤t. Mir wÃ¤re es persÃ¶nlich egal, ob das Rotwild die paar mehr Gramm, wegen Pulverlack, hÃ¤tte, ob nun 13,7 oder 14,2 Kg und 100 â¬ mehr hÃ¤tten den Kohl auch nicht fetter gemacht. Jedoch wie bereits hier auch geschrieben, das Bike ist zum Biken da und nicht fÃ¼r die Vitrine. 

Meine schwarze Sabrina (X1) geb ich nicht mehr her. Die Unterschiede zur blauen Elise (M6) sind doch zu gravierend im positiven Sinne.

@ BrummbÃ¤r

Das X1 ist durchaus tourentauglich, wenn auch etwas overdressed dafÃ¼r. Ich wÃ¼rde die Decken wechseln (auf 2,25), da 2,4 wohl etwas derbe fÃ¼r reine Tourenfahrten sind, und eventuell den Vorbau verlÃ¤ngern (das musst du jedoch selbst ausprobieren). Ansonsten dÃ¼rfte die etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition dir entgegenkommen.


----------



## Düst__ (2. Juli 2011)

@FXP Freak

viel spaß damit! Wirst du auf jeden fall haben.

Ich kann mich in bezug auf lackqualität nicht beschweren. Unterrohr war von haus aus schon mit dicker folie abgeklebt. Kettenstrebe ist auch top geschützt. Kein kratzer oder macken, bis jetzt. Wenn ich daran denke wie schlecht die qualität an meinem SantaCruz-VP Free damals war..schrecklich. Nach wenigen kilometern das oberrohr zerkratzt..vom pedalieren

Also mein r.e1 ist super bemalt worden


----------



## FXP_Freak (3. Juli 2011)

Also von den Details her will ich mich auch gar nicht beschweren, das ist echt super, kettenstrebenschutz, vorne an den zügen der silikonrahmenschutz und der unterrohrschutz. am hinterbau wo der bügel über den reifen geht ist obendrauf der lack abgeplatzt wobei ich mir nicht erklären kann wie da nen stein gegenknallen kann aber naja shit happens 
Das bike wird mir trotzdem weiterhin viel spaß machen beim biken fallen die macken ja nicht auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FXP_Freak (3. Juli 2011)

Mal ne Frage an die Leute die auch nen E1 bzw den da verbauten CB Iodine Lenker haben. 

http://static.bike-components.de/images/product_images/popup_images/24810_1_crank_brothers_iodin.jpg

Der hat aussen für die bremsen ja so makieren um beiden seiten im selben Winkel montieren zu können aber wie stellt man das richtig ein ?  weil bei meinem fängt die rechte Markierung viel weiter oben an als die linke Seite was ein einstellen danach gar nicht möglich macht oder wo liegt der fehler ?


----------



## Düst__ (5. Juli 2011)

ich hab den lenker auch..aber: hab ihn ausgetauscht und: diese markierungen sind doch nicht wirklich nötig oder? 

Bremse in verlängerung zum arm einstellen, und die andere dann genauso "nach gefühl"....


----------



## LDSign (6. Juli 2011)

Hi

Hier mal was zum Heulen - Rotwild gegen Passat:






Mir gehts verhältnismäßig gut - zwei Platzwunden am Kopf (wurden genäht), Schleudertrauma, ein paar Prellungen überall und eine Schittverletzung an der Schulter. Keine Brüche oder Frakturen - gottseidank! Der Notfallchirurg meinte ich dürfte nochmal Geburtstag feiern 

Jungs - tragt immer einen Helm! Der hat mir das Leben gerettet! 

Und die nächsten Tage geht der Ärger wohl erst richtig los, denn die "Gegenseite" hat noch nicht mal erste Hilfe geleistet...

Traurige Grüße,
Frank


----------



## TOM4 (6. Juli 2011)

Schaut sehr wild aus!!! Da kannst du wirklich glücklich sein das dir nicht "mehr" passiert ist!


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (6. Juli 2011)

Ach du Sch***.
Der schöne rahmen.

Aber hauptsache dir ist nix schlimmes passiert.

Gute Besserung und alles gute für einen (hoofentlch) gerechten Juristischen Ausgang

VG
Marco


----------



## akw (6. Juli 2011)

Schaut ja böse aus....
Zum Glück nichts schlimmeres passiert.
Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und viel Glück bei deinem Rechtsstreit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (6. Juli 2011)

Das schaut ja richtig derb aus.
Gute Besserung


----------



## giles (6. Juli 2011)

Gute Besserung und einen, für dich, freundlichen Ausgang der Sache.


----------



## bene94 (6. Juli 2011)

Solche Wildumfälle passieren leider immer wieder...

Gute Besserung!


----------



## morei (6. Juli 2011)

Gute Besserung !


----------



## jt2005 (6. Juli 2011)

Wünsch Dir Gute Besserung!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo Frank,

schaut ja übel aus.
Gute Besserung auch von mir dann.

Gruß Dirk
(Na ja, und natürlich auch schade um den schönen Rahmen, hoffe das klärt sich mit der Gegenseite.)



LDSign schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hier mal was zum Heulen - Rotwild gegen Passat:
> 
> ...


----------



## LDSign (7. Juli 2011)

Hi zusammen

Vielen Dank für Eure Genesungswünsche. Mir geht es soweit gut - Schmerzen überall, aber nichts das wohl dauerhaft bleibt. So langsam realisiere ich, dass ich richtig Glück gehabt habe. Den Aufprall und die Sekunden danach werd ich wohl nie mehr vergessen...

Hier übrigens der offizielle Text (Pkw-Fahrer übersieht Radfahrer):

http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/blaulicht/alz/art3916,1710259

Tja, das Rad - ich könnte heulen. Bekomme wohl nur den Wiederbeschaffungswert - wenn überhaupt  Naja, ich wollte ja eh irgendwann mal mehr Federweg *g*

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## abi_1984 (7. Juli 2011)

Hätte ich mir fast denken können, dass das auf der andern Mainseite (also quasi im Ausland) passiert ist.

Besserungswünsche auch von mir als abgewandertem Zellhäuser


----------



## morei (7. Juli 2011)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Der Schaden am Pkw beträgt 3000,- Euro. An dem hochwertigen Rad, an dem  der Rahmen brach, beträgt der Schaden geschätzte 8.000,- Euro



Da wird sich wohl auch manch ein Leser fragen, ob hier die Zahlen nicht versehentlich vertauscht wurden


----------



## LDSign (7. Juli 2011)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Hätte ich mir fast denken können, dass das auf der andern Mainseite (also quasi im Ausland) passiert ist.
> 
> Besserungswünsche auch von mir als abgewandertem Zellhäuser



Du wirst lachen - normalerweise halte ich mich auf dem Weg zum Hahnenkamm jedem Autoverkehr fern. Nur diesmal hab ich mir in Karlstein ein Grundstück angeschaut. Das überleg ich mir jetzt nochmal ganz genau 

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LDSign (7. Juli 2011)

morei schrieb:


> Da wird sich wohl auch manch ein Leser fragen, ob hier die Zahlen nicht versehentlich vertauscht wurden



Hehe, das war auch mein erster Gedanke  Nächstes Mal such ich mir einen Koenigsegg...da stimmt wenigstens das Verhältnis *g*


----------



## Flatbogard (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Rotwild-Gemeinde,

ich überlege gerade mir einen Rotwild Rahmen zu zulegen. Es soll ein C1 FS werden. Ich würde erst mal alle Teile von meinem jetzigen Bike umbauen und je nach Kontostand aufrüsten. Jetzt meine Frage an euch, was würdet ihr eine Gabel verbauen? Ich tendiere gerade aus Preisgründen zu einer X-Fusion Velvet. Die hat in mehreren Test ganz gut abgeschnitten. Dann bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher welche Rahmengröße ich nehmen soll? M oder L, habe ne Schrittlänge von 85 und bin 1,85cm Groß.

Lg

Frank


----------



## astral67 (7. Juli 2011)

Flatbogard schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Rotwild-Gemeinde,
> 
> ich überlege gerade mir einen Rotwild Rahmen zu zulegen. Es soll ein C1 FS werden. Ich würde erst mal alle Teile von meinem jetzigen Bike umbauen und je nach Kontostand aufrüsten. Jetzt meine Frage an euch, was würdet ihr eine Gabel verbauen? Ich tendiere gerade aus Preisgründen zu einer X-Fusion Velvet. Die hat in mehreren Test ganz gut abgeschnitten. Dann bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher welche Rahmengröße ich nehmen soll? M oder L, habe ne Schrittlänge von 85 und bin 1,85cm Groß.
> 
> ...



Die Rock Shox Sektor gibt es als U-Turn 100-140mm mit 9mmQR Ausfallenden  immer noch sehr preiswert bei Bike-Components.de,
nicht sehr leicht, aber noch im Rahmen, als Stahlfedergabel. Darum hat sie mMn. ein sehr gutes Ansprechverhalten und ist dennoch sorglos und steckt gut was weg.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (7. Juli 2011)

@LDSign, 
das hat bestimmt ganz schÃ¶n gekracht, hattest wirklich einen Schutzengel, gute Besserung!!!

@Flatbogard,
dann bist du auch ein Sitzriese, unsereins ist 180/ca.84, habe damals auch lange hin und her Ã¼berlegt, mich beraten lassen und mich letztendlich fÃ¼r die GrÃ¶Ãe M entschieden. Du bist nochmal etwas grÃ¶Ãer, tendiere bei dir zu L, dein OberkÃ¶rper ist halt ziemlich lang und du kommst sonst weit Ã¼ber den Vorbau.

Also, eine hÃ¶henverstellbare Gabel brauchst du nicht, der R.C1 FS-Rahmen ist auf 120mm ausgelegt, genau eine solche Gabel wÃ¼rde ich dir empfehlenâ¦   eine SR Suntour Epicon oder Rock Shox Recon wÃ¤ren preislich fÃ¼r dich interessant.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Bolzer1711


----------



## TOM4 (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo Ritter!

Hab mal eine frage an die R1 FS fahrer und zwar müssen sich die "abstandhalter" bei der unteren dämpferaufnahme leicht drehen lassen od. sollten die fest sitzen ohne sich mit der hand drehen zu lassen? 

Es geht mir nämlich darum, das ich ein knacken hab und dieses trotz schmierung aller lager nicht weg bekomme und die anbeiteile sind alle neu drann geschraubt (hab einen neuen rahmen bekommen). Ich hab dieses knacken auch schon beim alten rahmen gehabt!

Hat wer einen tipp?
Danke und Gruß Tom


----------



## Düst__ (10. Juli 2011)

sicher das es vom rahmen kommt? pedale mal gewechselt? Bei mir waren diese welche für ein knacken verantwortlich. Achsen mal gesäubert und ordentlich fett rein gepackt. Dann war erstmal für einige zeit lang ruhe....


----------



## TOM4 (10. Juli 2011)

Ja - sicher vom rahmen -  denn nachdem ich alle lager aufgeschraubt und gefettet hatte, war das kancken für 3-4 ausfahrten weg und jetzt ists wieder da!(


----------



## Düst__ (11. Juli 2011)

hmm... und? keine R1 FS fahrer hier? 

naja ich kenne das system nich. Meinst du mit abstandshalter die buchsen was im dämpfer stecken? 
die sollte für gewohnlich schon fest sitzen (im dämpfer) und diese buchsen stecken bzw. gleiten dann auf der achse welche da durch geht. Zumindest war es bei den meisten meiner rahmen so und wenn ich mir neue buchsen gedreht hab dann halt auch immer so: buchsen spielfrei und etwas straffer im dämpfer, die bohrung dann spielfrei aber sich frei bewegend auf der achse oder passschraube. 
Aber wie gesagt, kann auch sein das es bei deinem radel anders is... 
Was sagt denn Rotwild zum knack-problem?


----------



## TOM4 (11. Juli 2011)

Nein ich sprech nicht von den buchsen, sondern von den aluhülsen die links und rechts neben dem dämpfer sind - den dämpfer quasi in der mitte halten. Müssen die fest sitzen od. sollten die sich leicht drehen lassen? Ich denke aufgrund der verwindungsenergie kommt es dort zu reibungen und wenn sich diese hülsen nicht mitbewegen, dann knackts!?

Rotwild selbst hab ich noch nicht angeschrieben, da ich mir nicht zu 100% sicher bin, ob es diese hülsen sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (11. Juli 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Nein ich sprech nicht von den buchsen, sondern von den aluhülsen die links und rechts neben dem dämpfer sind


Landläufig heissen die Buchsen  ich glaube drehen sollten sie sich nicht, den sie sind auf Druck "Gepresst/Geschraubt".


----------



## TOM4 (11. Juli 2011)

Hmm! Dann ist meine theorie von den knackenden "buchsen" dahin!
Dann muss ich wohl weitersuchen! Eventuell jemand einen tipp?
Vielleicht noch eine erkenntnis: es wird mit der dauer lauter! Soll heißen beim losfahren ists eher leiser und mit zunehmender fahrdauer wirds dann immer lauter!


----------



## Düst__ (11. Juli 2011)

ja genau die buchsen halt, was so eine T-form haben. Die stecken in der Hülse und sind fest. wenn nich ists auch nich schlimm, hauptsache sie haben kein spiel.


----------



## Deleted 170695 (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo, ich habe dieses Knacken beim Fahren auch gehabt, kam eindeutig aus der Verbindung Dämpfer - Wippe. Bolzen rausschrauben, Gleitlager und Bolzen fetten, mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment verschrauben. Dann ist das Knacken für ca. 1500 km weg, kommt dann aber wieder.


----------



## at021971 (11. Juli 2011)

Bitte mit dem Fetten der Igus Gleitlager vorsichtig sein. Da gehört eigentlich vom Konzept her kein Fett dran, da sie prinzipiell als selbstfettend ausgelegt sind.

Dennoch empfiehlt auch Rotwild diese Lager ganz leicht mit Fett zu bestreichen. Dabei ist aber drauf zu achten, dass der Fettfilm äußerst dünn aufgetragen wird. Zu viel Fett zerstört die Lager, da das Fett Schmutz zieht, der sich dann mit der Zeit den Weg ins Lager bahnt und diese schließlich durch erhöhte Reibung zerstört.

Ich habe an meinem R.GT1 die Igus Gleitlager direkt nach den ersten Ausfahrten, auf denen sich auch beim Bergauffahren ein Knacken einstellt, ausgebaut und gesäubert. Gesäubert deswegen, da sich hier und da Loctite auf den Lagerbolzen angereichert hatte. Vor dem Einbau habe ich nach Rücksprache mit Jürgen Liebe, dem Rotwild Service Chef, die Lager  ganz dünnen mit einem Pinsel mit einer Fettschicht überzogen. Seit dem ist über mittlerweile 3.250 km Ruhe im Hinterbau.


----------



## at021971 (11. Juli 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Hmm! Dann ist meine theorie von den knackenden "buchsen" dahin!
> Dann muss ich wohl weitersuchen! Eventuell jemand einen tipp?
> Vielleicht noch eine erkenntnis: es wird mit der dauer lauter! Soll heißen beim losfahren ists eher leiser und mit zunehmender fahrdauer wirds dann immer lauter!


 
Hi Tom,

Der Hinterbau des R.R1 FS (bis 2009) und des R.GT1 sind ja im Prinzip sehr ähnlich ausgeführt. Zur Frage der Buchsen kann ich sagen, dass diese beim R.GT1 frei drehbar sind. Ansonsten wie zuvor beschrieben die Lagerbolzen ausbauen, reinigen und Lager und Bolzen ganz leicht mit einem Fettfilm bestreichen. Nach der Montage evtl. doch austretendes und überschüssiges Fett sorgfältig entfernen, um zu verhindern, dass sich Schmutz anlagert und ins Lager gerieben wird.

*Achtung: *Das Lager auf der Kettenstrebe der Antriebsseite hat ein Linksgewinde!

Ein Knacken könnte auch folgen Ursache/Quelle haben:
*Sattelstütze:*
-> Dynamics Montagepaste
-> manchmal hilft auch das Öffnen und Schließen des Schnellspanners um Verspannungen zu lösen
*Kassette:*
-> Freilauf vor der Montage der Kassette fetten
*Kurbel:*
-> Kettenblätter festziehen (hatte gerade diese Problem beim Bikeurlaub in Latsch)
*Sattel:*
-> Verschraubung mit der Sattelstütze lösen und schließen um Verspannungen zu lösen
*Steuersatz:*
-> Säubern und Fetten
*Innenlager:*
-> Innenlagergehäuse des Rahmens plan drehen
-> Gewinde der Innenlagerschalen vor der Montage mit Antiseizepaste bestreichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juli 2011)

Igus lager & Dämpferbuchsen schmiere ich nach vielen Versuchen nur noch mit einem Wachsschmiermittel.
Es lässt das Lagermaterial in Ruhe, schmiert und zieht weniger Drecke an als Fett.

Gib mal etwas Fett auf die kontaktpunkte zwischen Wippe (bzw. Rahmen) und den Köpfen der Dämpferbuchsen.
(also die beiden Aludinger)

Außerdem solltest du mal nach Bowdenzügen schauen!
Die unter dem Tretlager bewegen sich beim Einfedern mit.
Die Knacken gerne mal in den Kabelbindern usw.

Und dann mal prüfen, ob das Knacken auch im Stehen auftritt.


----------



## TOM4 (12. Juli 2011)

Also dann werd ich mal wieder die wippe zerlegen und alles neu fetten. Mich nervt die ganze schrauberei allerdings schon sehr - ich hab meinem ersten nach jeder ausfahrt untersucht, um endlich diese knackerei zu finden und jetzt muss ich beim neuen rahmen schon wieder mehr schrauben als fahren! Als ich mich für rotwild entschieden hab, dachte ich ich kann mir diese ganzen wehwechen ersparen bzw. ich muß nicht dauernd schrauben!
Nervig!!!
Trotzdem danke für eure tipps!


----------



## Düst__ (12. Juli 2011)

ich hätte, wenn es anfangen würde mich zu nerven, schonmal bei Rotwild mein Problem geschildert. Oder das dem Händler machen lassen. So a radel soll nicht nerven sondern spaß machen.
In diesem sinne: Viel glück bei der suche und auch spaß mit deinem bike!!


----------



## Silvermoon (14. Juli 2011)

So, ihr Lieben, mein Bremsenproblem hat sich erledigt! Mein Fachhändler hat bei der Inspektion die Formula Scheiben anstandslos gegen Shimano XT-Scheiben ausgetauscht, sehr kulant.
Ich zitiere: "... werde mal alle ausgetauschten Bremsscheiben in Zukunft sammeln und denen um die Ohren schmeißen..."  Na, wenn das ein nicht allzu bekanntes Problemchen zu sein scheint, was????
Bis jetzt verhalten sich die Bremsen noch unauffällig ruhig - hoffe, das hält an!

Was den leichteren Laufradsatz betrifft, musste letztendlich doch mein altes Rotwild HT "Federn lassen" und seinen LRS abgeben.
War erst einmal die kostengünstigstere Lösung  Und schaut gar net mal sooo wild aus als ich dachte.

... und so siehts im neuen Look aus:



 



Da es wegen der frisch montierten absenkbaren Sattelstütze (die echt sau viel Spaß macht - nur mal so am Rande bemerkt) satte 13,4 kg auf die Waage brachte, haben einige kleine sparsame Veränderungen es wieder auf ansehnliche und akzeptable 12,5 kg reduziert .
Leichterer LRS mit Schwalbe Rocket Ron drauf, Sattelschelle statt original Klemme und ein schicker Selle Italia SLK Lady Gel Flow Sattel schmeichelt nun meinem Gesäß. 
Wenn nur jede Diät so schnell und erfolgreich wäre


----------



## Vincy (14. Juli 2011)

Sieht doch gut aus mit dem LRS.


----------



## Silvermoon (14. Juli 2011)

... nun ja, die Ähnlichkeit zu einem Zebra lässt sich langsam nicht mehr leugnen  

Nein, war nur Spaß 

Dachte aber wirklich, dass dies dann zu viel des Guten ist in bezug auf schwarz/weiss gestreift. Aber nöööö, ich finds wirklich schön


----------



## Knaller2010 (15. Juli 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Hmm! Dann ist meine theorie von den knackenden "buchsen" dahin!
> Dann muss ich wohl weitersuchen! Eventuell jemand einen tipp?
> Vielleicht noch eine erkenntnis: es wird mit der dauer lauter! Soll heißen beim losfahren ists eher leiser und mit zunehmender fahrdauer wirds dann immer lauter!


 
Hi,

bei meinem R1er sitzen die auch nicht 100% fest - mein "Knacken" kommt vom mittleren Ritzelblatt. Da ich aber bald die gesammte Kurbel tausche, ist das nicht so wild...

Greetz

Knaller2010


----------



## Knaller2010 (15. Juli 2011)

LDSign schrieb:


> Hehe, das war auch mein erster Gedanke  Nächstes Mal such ich mir einen Koenigsegg...da stimmt wenigstens das Verhältnis *g*


 
Hi LDSign,

auch von mir gute Besserung! Gemessen an der Vorführung bei unserem letzten Rotwild Besuchstag mit der Demo auf dem "Rad-Teststand" (da hat das Carbon Rad alles geschluckt), muss der Zusammenstoss wirklich erst gewesen sein! Sei froh, dass bei Dir alles dran ist!!!!

Grüße

Knaller2010


----------



## LDSign (16. Juli 2011)

Hi

Auch an Dich vielen Dank 

Gestern sind die Fäden aus dem Gesicht rausgekommen - die ganze Sache ist ziemlich gut geheilt und es bleibt wohl nur eine kleine Narbe zurück. Auch die Schulter ist schon fast wieder zu. Ich kämpfe aber nach wie vor noch mit Nacken, Lenden- und Knieschmerzen zusammen mit ständigen Schwindel - nunja, ist ja auch erst 10 Tage her.

Mittlerweile ist - zumindest von Polizeiseite her - die Schuldfrage geklärt. Vom Unfallgegner habe ich noch nichts gehört (nicht mal die Frage, obs mir soweit gut geht - enttäuscht mich schon ziemlich, aber so ist das wohl heutzutage). Die Sache ist nun gesammelt beim Anwalt - ich bin mal gespannt. Wahrscheinlich wird es eine langwierige Sache und ich bleibe bestimmt auf einem Teil des Schadens sitzen (Zeitwert und so). Ist doch immer so - der Unschuldige ist der gearschte 

Und was dann? Der emotionale Schaden ist schon immens - das R.R2 in grün war schon etwas ganz besonderes. Rotwild hat auch nichts dergleichen mehr am Lager. Das aktuelle 2011er R.R2 World Cup gefällt mir farblich überhaupt nicht. Alternative wäre ein schon lange favorisiertes Liteville 301...was meint ihr?

Gruß,
Frank

Hier nochmal zwei Bilder des Unfalls:


----------



## TOM4 (16. Juli 2011)

Wenn kein rotwild mehr, dann nicolai!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (16. Juli 2011)

@ LDSign:

Hui, das sieht ja echt böse aus  
Auch von meiner Seite *gute Besserung*  ... und das hätte auch anders ausgehn können. 
Mensch, davor hab ich echt Schiss, dass mir das auch mal passieren könnte. Wir haben so bekloppte Nachbarn, die heizen bei uns die kleine Gasse hoch und runter wie die Irren. Heute musste ich auch wieder einen waghalsigen Schlenker auf Nachbars Grundstück machen, sonst hätte die mich auch erwischt. Aber die spinnen eh total! Stellen auf ihren Stellplatz "Parken verboten - kostenpflichtig abschleppen" und kurz vor ihrem Haus "Privatweg - Betreten verboten!" Schilder auf  und meinen noch sie wären die Herrscher der Straße. Einsicht??? Keine Spur! Interessiert die nicht. Außer mal kurzfristig im Winter, wenn sie sich an unserem Hoftorpfosten wiederfinden - und der ist unverwüstlich  Muss denn immer erst was passieren, bis solche Leute an ihrem Verhalten was ändern 
Vielleicht sollte ich mal ein Schild organisieren "Schritttempo - es kreuzen Omas, kleine Kinder, Nachbars Katze und MTbiker den Weg"

Trotz allem haben deine Schutzengel alle Hände voll zu tun gehabt und gute Arbeit geleistet. 

Gruß von der "Ritterin"


----------



## grosser (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe vor 1,5 Jahren vom Liteville aufs  R.E.1 umgesattelt und würde bis jetzt nicht tauschen. Ohne Probefahrt würde  ich es nicht kaufen.
Gruß


----------



## Wasserträger (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich hab ein Problem mit meinem RFC 0.3. Das Teil spricht neuerdins mit mir und ich kann es ihm einfach nicht abgewöhnen. Beim fahren mit dem Rad entsteht ein knarzen...mal hört man nichts beim einfedern und ein anders mal denkt man jetzt bricht es gleich auseinander so ist es am schreien. Folgendes habe ich bis jetzt unternommen. Sattelstütze gereinigt und gefettet, die Getränkehalter ebefalls ausgebaut, greinigt und wieder eingebaut. Die Wippe hinten inkl. Dämpfer ausgebaut, gereinigt und wieder eingebaut. Also ist bislang erfolglos und deshalb brauche ich mal einen Tipp woran es noch liegen könnte.

Liegt es vielleicht an am Steuersatz, Haupttrettlager oder am Hauptschwingenlager??? Für das Hauptschwingenlager habe ich leider keinen Spezialschlüssel (((. Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch einen Tipp damit endlich ruhe ist. Danke und Grüße
Stefan


----------



## neddie (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo Wasserträger!
Ich bau mir momentan n RFR Rahmen auf was noch bißl dauert vom Geld her ,bin es also noch nicht gefahren.
Beim Hauptschwingenlager ist es ärgerlich wegen dem Spezialschlüssel 

Folgendes.
Kannst Du die nervenden Knarzgeräusche im hinteren Bereich zuordnen?
Oder kannst Du sie nicht genau zuordnen?

Ich mach an Bikes alles selber und jobbte auch mal im Bikeladen.
Mein Bike machte früher auch solche Geräusche.

Meine Tipps.
Federgabel und die Gleitbuchsen checken.
Tretlager und Pedale.
Steuersatz auf alle Fälle.
Kontrolliere die Schwinge und die Aufnahmen auf Risse.
Kontrollier auch mal die Dämpferbuchsen und Lager.

Aber wahrscheinlich, vermute ich, ist es das Hauptschwingenlager.
Nur da ist das Problem, wie öffnet man es.
Wer Rotwild führt müßt da auch n Service machen können.Oder man sucht mal im Netz ob man so einen Schlüssel findet oder wende dich direkt mal an Rotwild.

Gruß Neddie


----------



## Orakel (17. Juli 2011)

Hei Wasserträger, lies dir mal auf der vorherigen seite die Posts Nr.1341+1342 durch, das wird dir helfen bei deinem problem.


----------



## at021971 (17. Juli 2011)

LDSign schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Auch an Dich vielen Dank
> 
> ...


 
Auch von meiner Seite noch mal gute Besserung. Das mit dem Rahmen ist natürlich wirklich tragisch. Da wirst Du Dich schwer tun einen Ersatz adäquaten für zu finden. Der Grüne war schon etwas ganz Besonderes, in äußerst geringen Stückzahlen produziert und schon aus diesem Grund der Schaden kaum zu bemessen.

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass dieser von Dir unterschuldete Unfall nicht auch noch in einem finanziellen Fiasko endet und Du auf einem großen Teil der Kosten sitzen bleibst.

Um alle Möglichkeiten auszuschöpfen vielleicht doch noch einen Topeak Ergon Teamrahmen von 2010 zu bekommen, würde ich mal mit Markus Herr von Rotwild Kontakt aufnehmen. Der müßte doch wissen, an welche Händler diese Rahmen geliefert wurden. Dann kannst Du die paar, die er Dir nennen kann, abtelefonieren und sehen, ob der eine oder andere noch einen in passender Größe im laden hat.


----------



## Nismo99 (17. Juli 2011)

@Frank: Gute Besserung! Die Bilder lassen echt schlimmeres vermuten. Meine Minirunden ohne Helm gehören der Vergangenheit an!


----------



## Nismo99 (17. Juli 2011)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> Lackfehler/-probleme an Rotwild Carbon-Rahmen
> 
> Ich habe gerade Zuwachs bekommen, ein R.R2 HT 2010. Ich hoffe ich bleibe von solchen Schwierigkeiten verschont.
> 
> ...



Hallo Zusammen,

mein HT ist fertig, dank eines besonders freundlichen Forummitlglieds. An dieser Stelle besonderer Dank an Randi 

Anbei ein kleiner Eindruck meines neuen Hirschs.


----------



## Orakel (17. Juli 2011)

@Nismo99
sehr schön, die weißen LR passen super dazu.
Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (17. Juli 2011)

@LDSign

Hallo Frank, es freut mich zu lesen, dass es Dir besser geht und ich hoffe, Du bekommst das mit der Schadensregulierung geregelt.
Ich kenne das Problem mit dem Ergon Rahmen, meiner ist im November leider kaputt gegangen und ich habe auch keinen neuen mehr bekommen können. Nach langem Warten, diversen Umbauten und einer neuen Lackierung der Gabel. Bin ich jetzt super glücklich mit dem neuen 2011 R2 und hoffe für Dich, dass Du auch mit einem neuen Bike Spaß haben wirst...

Bei mir fehlt nur noch eine neue Wandfarbe





Gruß Marcus


----------



## C_dale (17. Juli 2011)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> mein HT ist fertig, dank eines besonders freundlichen Forummitlglieds. An dieser Stelle besonderer Dank an Randi
> 
> Anbei ein kleiner Eindruck meines neuen Hirschs.


 
 Schaut richtig lecker aus - viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Wasserträger (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo Neddie, hallo Orakel,

danke für die Tipps. Ich habe heute nochmal das Trettlager ausgebaut und alles sauber gemacht. Um das Haupschwingenlager ebenfalls alles sauber gemacht soweit ich ran gekommen bin und ein wenig Öl an alle bewegliche Teile gesprüht. Im Stand wenn man das Rad runter drückt ist jetzt nichts mehr zu hören. Leider konnte ich heute keine Proberunde drehen weil es hier wie aus Eimer gegossen hat aber ich werde berichten was loß ist.

Grüße


----------



## neddie (17. Juli 2011)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Hallo Neddie, hallo Orakel,
> 
> danke für die Tipps. Ich habe heute nochmal das Trettlager ausgebaut und alles sauber gemacht. Um das Haupschwingenlager ebenfalls alles sauber gemacht soweit ich ran gekommen bin und ein wenig Öl an alle bewegliche Teile gesprüht. Im Stand wenn man das Rad runter drückt ist jetzt nichts mehr zu hören. Leider konnte ich heute keine Proberunde drehen weil es hier wie aus Eimer gegossen hat aber ich werde berichten was loß ist.
> 
> Grüße




Hallo Wasserträger,

ja shiet Wetter bei ubs.Dann drück ich dir die Daumen das das Knarzen weg ist.


----------



## Wasserträger (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo neddie und den Rest der Welt,

das Knarzen ist weg   und nach 1 Std. Trailbetrieb ist auch nichts zu hören. Was die Ursache war kann ich jetzt nicht mehr genau sagen entweder Trettlager oder Hauptschwingenlager. Mal sehen wie lange Ruhe ist und ich werde mich mal bei Rotwild erkundigen was ein Schlüssel für das Hauptschwingenlager kostet. Allen eine unfallfreie Fahrt und Kette rechts


----------



## Nismo99 (18. Juli 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> @Nismo99
> sehr schön, die weißen LR passen super dazu.
> Gewicht?



Habs bisher leider noch nicht wiegen können, hoffe aber die 10Kg-Grenze zu unterschreiten. Grob über den Daumen gepeilt müsste es aber hinhauen.

Die Gewichtsangaben im 2010er Rotwild-Katalog sind auch ziemlich optimistisch. Ist aber m.W. hier auch schon diskutiert worden.

Bin meinen Hirsch am Samstag das erste Mal gefahren. Macht unheimlich viel Bock! Die Kiste geht richtig vorwärts und ist vor allem schön knackig. Ist auf alle Fälle ein extremerer Fahrunterschied  ggü. dem R.C1 als ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Fahre neben den Hirschen noch ein Alu-Hardtail aus den 90ern, was doch deutlich mehr nachgibt als mein Carbon-Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neddie (18. Juli 2011)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Hallo neddie und den Rest der Welt,
> 
> das Knarzen ist weg   und nach 1 Std. Trailbetrieb ist auch nichts zu hören. Was die Ursache war kann ich jetzt nicht mehr genau sagen entweder Trettlager oder Hauptschwingenlager. Mal sehen wie lange Ruhe ist und ich werde mich mal bei Rotwild erkundigen was ein Schlüssel für das Hauptschwingenlager kostet. Allen eine unfallfreie Fahrt und Kette rechts




NAAAAA SUUUUPIIIII


----------



## Orakel (19. Juli 2011)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> ich werde mich mal bei Rotwild erkundigen was ein Schlüssel für das Hauptschwingenlager kostet.


dürfte bei ca. 80 liegen.


----------



## Orakel (19. Juli 2011)

gerade gefunden
www.r-wild.de
ein Rotwild Coustombikes Shop


----------



## at021971 (19. Juli 2011)

Bin ich auch schon gestern drüber gestolpert und das Design des Shops kam mir auch gleich bekannt vor. Und siehe da, wenn man ins Impressum schaut erkennt man, dass es ein Ableger von www.otto-bikes.de ist. Da habe ich schon mal was bestellt. Der Shop scheint ganz ok zu sein.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (20. Juli 2011)

Es ist nun zwar schon etwas mehr als eine Woche her, aber nachfolgend ein paar EindrÃ¼cke von unserer Woche in Latsch im Vinschgau. Ziel war es nach den mehr tourenorientierten Jahren, sich ein wenig mehr dem Fahren von Trails anzunÃ¤hern. Latsch sollte dafÃ¼r eine gute Adresse sein. Nach vielen Jahren Gardasee insgesamt eine willkommene und im abschlieÃenden Urteil eine lohnenswerte Entscheidung. Schreit fÃ¶rmlich nach Wiederholung!

Nach einer kleinen Runde am Anreisetag zur Ortserkundung um Latsch und Tarsch herum, wÃ¤hlten wir am nÃ¤chsten Tag zum EingewÃ¶hnen der Annaberg Trail. Da wir die Runde nach bisheriger Erfahrung von der LÃ¤nge und Anzahl HÃ¶henmeter her irgendwie als unterdimensioniert einschÃ¤tzen, haben wir sie gleich mit dem Trail vom Morter Leger auf der anderen Talseite kombiniert. Im Nachhinein eine leichte FehleinschÃ¤tzung, denn Abfahrten Ã¼ber Trails sind zeitintensiver und krÃ¤fteraubender als man denkt.

Bei der Anfahrt zum Annaberg Trail ging es erst einmal von Latsch auf und ab nach Goldrain. Hier folgte die teilweise sehr steile Auffahrt zum SchloÃ Annaberg. Nahe dem hÃ¶chste Punkt der Tour (1.153 m) ein Blickauf die Burg und dem dahinter liegenden Vinschgau mit dem Einstieg ins Martelltal. Die schneebedeckten Berge links im Vordergrund sind das HasenÃ¶hrl und die Tuferspitze. Im Hintergrund sieht man die Zufrittspitze und die Altplittschneid (jeweils von links nach rechts). Danach ein Ã¤hnlicher Blick ins Martelltal, diesmal aber von den Annaberg BÃ¶den aus, nachdem wir den Traileinstieg hinter uns gebracht hatten. Im nachfolgenden Bild der wohl schwierigste Teil des Trails. Eine recht steile Felsabfahrt zur anschlieÃenden HÃ¤ngebrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber einen Bergeinschnittâ¦



 

 



â¦und der darauffolgenden Fortsetzung des Weges. Erst spÃ¤ter wird er wieder breiter und verlÃ¤uft flowig am Abhang entlang durch den Waldâ¦ nach einem Zwischenstopp in Goldrain zur FlÃ¼ssigkeitsaufnahme ging es weiter zum Morter Leger und dem Aufstieg auf 1.713 m... leider haben wir von dem Teil der Tour keine interessanten Bilder gemacht, so dass auf dem RÃ¼ckweg durch die Apfelplantagen nach Latsch nur noch das Abschlussbild mit dem Blick auf die der Burgruine am Eingang des Martelltals Ã¼brig bleibt.



 

 



Am nÃ¤chsten Tag machten wir uns auf zu den Kastelbeller Almen. Einer Tour aus dem Buch Trails!Book Vinschgau von Martin Gruber, einem der Bike Guides des www.vinschgaubike.com (siehe auch www.bikereldorado.com & www.mtbr.it). Auf dem Weg zum Traileinstieg, ein erster Blick auf Tarsch und weiter hinten Latschâ¦ bevor es auf den Trail in Richtung Kastelbell ging fÃ¼llten wir unsere FlÃ¼ssigkeitsspeicherauf der Freiberger Mahd (1.634 m) wieder aufâ¦ dann noch ein Blick auf die Trailsâ¦



 

 



â¦ und ins Tal nach Kastelbellâ¦ sowie wieder die fÃ¼r diese Runde typischen Wege Ã¼ber WaldbÃ¶den, die vielfach mit Tannenzapfenteppichen garniert warenâ¦ 



 

 



Am dritten Tag ging es zum Patscher Sonnenbergâ¦ Am Ende der Strassenauffahrt, auf der man immer wieder den spÃ¤teren Trail kreuzt, biegt man auf einen Feldweg ein und folgt diesem Bergauf bis zum Traileinstiegâ¦ der Trail selber ist Ã¼bersÃ¤t mit GerÃ¶ll auf losem, sandigen Untergrund, was das Fahren ein wenig unberechenbar machtâ¦ kurz vor Schlanders warte noch eine kleine Abfahrt Ã¼ber einen grob gepflasterten Weg mit einigen Stufen auf unsâ¦



 

 



â¦auf dem RÃ¼ckweg machten wir der Burgruine am Eingang zum Martelltal unsere Aufwartungâ¦ nicht so ganz gut auf dem Photo zuerkennen, aber die BewÃ¤sserungsanlagen der Apfelplantagen erzeugten in der Abendsonne ein wahres Farbenspielâ¦ und dann war da ja noch der Bikepark in Tarsch. Leider nach einigen schweren UnfÃ¤llen mittlerweile geschlossen.



 

 



Da fÃ¼r den Donnertag wenig stabiles Wetter vorher gesagt war, entschieden wir uns anstatt die Trails um Latsch unsicher zu machen, fÃ¼r eine Tour zum und um den Reschenseeâ¦ Eisenbahnviadukt Ã¼ber die Etsch in GÃ¶flan, einem der beiden von Marmor bestimmten Orte im Vinschgauâ¦ Der Laaser SchrÃ¤gaufzug zur dortigen Marmorbahn und âbruchâ¦ Der Vinschgau ist im oberen Teil natÃ¼rlich Grenzgebiet, was einige Zeugen aus lÃ¤ngst vergangener Zeit belegenâ¦



 

 

 

Der Reschensee und der berÃ¼hmte Turm der Grauner Kirche, der als einziger Zeuge den ehemaligen Standort der Gemeinde belegtâ¦ Blick durch die Gassen auf das Kloster oberhalb von Burgeis, dem Start-/Zielort fÃ¼r die Touren durch die Uinaschlucht... ein alter AquÃ¤dukt, der Ã¼ber den DÃ¤chern von Laas verlÃ¤uft und teilweise in die Hausmauern integriert istâ¦



 

 



Am letzten Tag wollten wir Sightseeing und Trailabfahrt miteinander kombinierten. So machten wir uns zum GÃ¶flaner Marmorbruch aufâ¦ Ãber eine der "teuersten" , gÃ¤nzlich in weiÃem Marmor gehaltenen Forststrassen ging es zum auf 2.150 m gelegenen WeiÃwandbuchâ¦ Unterhalb der MarmorhÃ¶hlen liegt eine 50 â 100 m hohe Abraumhalde aus nicht verwertbarem Marmorâ¦ Blick aus einer der beiden alten, nicht mehr bearbeiteten HÃ¶hlen, aus denen der Marmor frÃ¼her gefÃ¶rdert wurdeâ¦ 



 

 



â¦ Sicht vom Marmorbruch auf die sich windende weiÃe Marmorstrasse fÃ¼r den Abtransport der MarmorblÃ¶ckeâ¦wer Marmor benÃ¶tigt kann sich hier bedienen. Der Abtransport kann aber nur zu FuÃ oder mit dem Bike erfolgen, da der motorisierte Zugang verboten istâ¦ letzter Blick hoch Ã¼ber die GÃ¶flaner Alm zum GÃ¶flaner Marmorbruchâ¦ die Abfahrt Ã¼ber den Trail haben wir uns dann aber gespart, da das Wetter dort oben einfach nicht mitspielte und es regnerisch, nass und kalt war und wir froh waren, schnell in den warmen, sonnigen Vinschgau zurÃ¼ckzukehren.



 

 



Als Abschluss einer klasse Bikewoche folgte am Samstag dann noch einmal eine Runde Ã¼ber den Annaberg Trail und eine Latsch/Goldrain Umrundung. Ich kann die Gegend als Alternative zum Gardasee nur empfehlen und wir werden sicherlich wiederkehren, da noch viele Touren und Trails auf uns warten.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Juli 2011)

LDSign schrieb:


> ...... das aktuelle 2011er R.R2 World Cup gefällt mir farblich überhaupt nicht. Alternative wäre ein schon lange favorisiertes *Liteville 301*...was meint ihr?
> 
> Gruß,
> Frank




Erstmal auch von mir "GUTE BESSERUNG" !

Ich bin zwar kein Rotwildritter, aber ich lese hier schon länger mit...

Gerade die grünen Ergons faszinieren mich schon länger und sind für mich bis Heute noch eine Alternative. 
Naja, dann müsste aber ein Bike gehen. 
Stellt sich die Frage "Welches"?
Keines der 29" und auf keinen Fall mein Liteville!!!
Sonst wechsel ich meine Räder wie Unterhosen, aber das LV zu verkaufen kam mir noch nie in den Kopf!!
Sorry, ich bin mal so frei ; nur für Frank:





(Felgendecals und Reifenschriftzug stimmen auf der rechten Seite überein!! Bevor es hier jetzt Kommentare dazu hagelt..  )


----------



## RCC03-Biker (20. Juli 2011)

@at021971:

Schöne Bilder. Ich war schon ein paar mal im Vinschgau unterwegs und heuer um Ostern. Ja ja. Die Annabergböden. Werden immer wieder unterschätzt. Sind wir auch am ersten Tag gefahren. Es gibt aber noch eine super Alternativabfahrt, als die, die ihr genommen habt. 
Kann euch da unten noch die Stilfser Almentour, den 4er, 7er, 1er... empfehlen. 
Ist einfach ein kleines Trailparadies.
Fahre immer wieder gerne da runter.


----------



## at021971 (20. Juli 2011)

Das sollte ja unser Einstieg ins Trailfahren sein. Und in einer Woche kann man, wenn man selber hochkurbelt, nur eine überschaubare Anzahl Touren und Trails machen. Und wir haben bewußt den Wagen eine Woche nicht bewegt und alles mit dem Bike erschlossen.

Um mal ein Gefühl für die Trails im Vinschgau zu bekommen, haben wir uns auch erst einmal auf die mit einfacheren Schwierigkeitsgraden beschränkt. Dabei hatten wir aber auch bei diesen immer wieder den Eindruck, dass die Schwierigkeitsgrade, zumindest bei etlichen Passagen, untertrieben werden. Man kann sich manchmal des Eindruckes nicht erwehren, dass die S3 - S5 Spezialisten, das Gefühl für S0 - S2 verloren haben. Aber wir werden sicherlich in den Vinschgau zurückkehren, zuvor an unserer Fahrtechnik feilen und dann Touren/Trails im weiteren Verlauf des Vinschgaus angehen.

Man kann nur hoffen, dass die Fullface Fraktion bis dahin nicht die Bauern gänzlich gegen uns Biker aufgebracht hat, so dass noch mehr Wege reglementiert bzw. gänzlich gesperrt werden. 

Was Latsch und Umgebung aber noch fehlt, ist eine vernünftige Unterhaltung für den Abend. Da liegen Welten zwischen dem Gardasee und den Orten im Vinschgau. Aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (20. Juli 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> was Latsch un Umgebung aber noch fehlt, ist eine vernünftige Unterhaltung für den Abend. Da liegen Welten zwischen dem Gardasee und den Orten im Vinschgau. Aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht.
> Güße
> Thomas


gerade das schätze und liebe ich in Latsch  und dem Vinschgau.
Sehr schöne Bilder, einige Trails auf den Bildern sind wir in den letzten zwei Jahren wie wir dort waren auch gefahren.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo Thomas,

war selbst vor einigen Jahren in Latsch, und bin auch die ersten beiden Touren gefahren. Auch ich habe mich damals gewaltig verschätzt. Die Trails kosten doch viel Zeit, naja und meine Frau hatte auf der Abfahrt zu der Hängebrücke einen klassischen über den Lenker-Abstieg.

Wir werden im September nach meiner Transalp nach Meran fahren. Und dort auch wieder die eine oder andere Tour im Vinschgau angehen.

Eines noch:
Klasse Tourberichte und super Bilder.

Grüße

Matthäus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (20. Juli 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Es ist nun zwar schon etwas mehr als eine Woche her, aber nachfolgend ein paar Eindrücke von unserer Woche in Latsch im Vinschgau. Ziel war es nach den mehr tourenorientierten Jahren, sich ein wenig mehr dem Fahren von Trails anzunähern...



GEILER BERICHT!

Greetz Knaller2010


----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. Juli 2011)

Hi Leuts,

war mit meinem Rotwild letzte Woche auch mal in einer artgerechten Umgebung. 
Transalp-Trail von Seefeld bis zum Monte Grappa! 

Hier ruht mein E1 nach 2 Stunden Tragepassage bequem am Kreuze des Hundskehljochs in über 2500 Metern.


----------



## SchrottRox (22. Juli 2011)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hi Leuts,
> 
> war mit meinem Rotwild letzte Woche auch mal in einer artgerechten Umgebung.
> Transalp-Trail von Seefeld bis zum Monte Grappa!
> ...



Ich hoffe du hast am Monte Grappa ne ordentliche Abfahrt gewählt?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. Juli 2011)

Die Abfahrt war super.
Kann ich dir aber gar nicht genau erklären.
Unser Guide ist mit uns vom Rifugio aus quer über Felder und Wiesen, durch Wälder, und zwischendurch durch eine Schlucht, in der wir das Rad dann tragen mussten. 
Am Ende noch ne flowige Fahrt entlang eines Flußbettes. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Mainbiker363 (23. Juli 2011)

Mal ne Frage,

mit welchen Druck fahrt Ihr den Dämpfer RP2 am R.X1?


----------



## giles (23. Juli 2011)

Mit 90 kg Gesamtgewicht fahre ich die Fox 32 Talas RLC mit rund 8,0 bar und den RP2 mit etwa 19,3 bar, damit bin ich vom Ansprechverhalten sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Orakel (24. Juli 2011)

@Mainbiker363
bei 73Kg Fahrergewicht 180psi


----------



## Mainbiker363 (24. Juli 2011)

Hm

Fahre derzeit bei 96kg 260 psi und habe einen SAG von rund 14mm.

Nachdem ich im August meinen Alpencross machen möchte, kommen nun nochmal rund 8kg an Gepäck hinzu.
Fox gibt einen max. Druck von 300psi an. Denke das wird knapp.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (24. Juli 2011)

Fahre mein 2010er mit ca. 18bar bei 83 kg und 11mm Sag.
Rotwild empfiehlt bei einem 2010er X1 einen Sag von 10-15mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (24. Juli 2011)

Habe mal auf 280psi erhöht und der SAG liegt bei 11,5mm

Werde das mal für den Cross so belassen.


----------



## SchrottRox (24. Juli 2011)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt war super.
> Kann ich dir aber gar nicht genau erklären.
> Unser Guide ist mit uns vom Rifugio aus quer über Felder und Wiesen, durch Wälder, und zwischendurch durch eine Schlucht, in der wir das Rad dann tragen mussten.
> Am Ende noch ne flowige Fahrt entlang eines Flußbettes.
> ...



Seit ihr etwa hier runter?






...dann war das das Valle di Santa Felicita  bis auf das extrem steile Geröllfeld in der Schlucht, wo selbst selbst ohne Radel und zu Fuß schon beschwerlich ist


----------



## Andi_72 (24. Juli 2011)

Witzisch...!
Komme gestern aus dem Urlaub zurÃ¼ck, zwei Wochen Vinschgau, Tarsch bei Latsch, welch ein Zufall! 
Die Trails sind schon sehenswert, aber mit 100mm Racefully teilweise auch grenzwertig.

FÃ¼r den Einstieg empfehle ich oberhalb von Goldrain den Trail Burg Obermontani zur Untermontani  : locker 30 Spitzkehren vom Feinsten und ein technischer Trail - den bin dreimal runter, und in Teilen auch hoch 

Bilder folgen! Die Gegend ist zum Biken sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Juli 2011)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Seit ihr etwa hier runter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja genau, das wars.


----------



## at021971 (24. Juli 2011)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> ...Die Trails sind schon sehenswert, aber mit 100mm Racefully teilweise auch grenzwertig...


 
Mein R.GT1 ist ja auch von der Geometrie her eher eine Racebike, aber die 140er Talas hat hier schon dazu beigetragen, dass die Trails, an denen wir uns versucht haben, ganz gut zu fahren waren. Es ist aber weniger der zusätzliche Federweg der hilft, sondern vielmehr die veränderte Goemetrien, die im starken Gefälle oder an Abbrüchen dafür sorgt, dass man nicht gleich immer das Gefühl hat, man werde sich überschlagen. 



Andi_72 schrieb:


> ...Für den Einstieg empfehle ich oberhalb von Goldrain den Trail Burg Obermontani zur Untermontani  : locker 30 Spitzkehren vom Feinsten und ein technischer Trail - den bin dreimal runter, und in Teilen auch hoch ...


 
An der Burg Untermontani waren wir auch und haben es auf wie abwärts versucht. Die Auffahrt ist aber irgendwann zu verwinkelt und steil, so daß man irgndwann doch beginnt zu schieben. Bei der Abfahrt kann man gut das Hinterradversetzen üben, da man sonst auch bergab die eine oder andere Kurve nicht fahrend schafft.


----------



## TrailProf (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo Wasserträger,

ich habe (hatte) auch ein RFC03, bis ich vor ein paar Tagen seltsame "Knackgeräusche" vernahm.
Nachdem ich die Lager des Hinterbaues, außer dem Hauptlager sowie das Tretlager auseinandergebaut, gereinigt und wieder zusammengebaut habe, und das Knacken nicht weg war, ist mir bei der weiteren Überprüfung zu meinem Entsetzen ein Haarriss an der Dämpferaufnahme aufgefallen.





Der Kulanzantrag läuft, mein Händler ist da sehr zuversichtlich, und schaun mer mal wann ich wieder einen adäquaten fahrbaren Untersatz, dann in Form eines X1ers, habe.

Ich wünsche dir, du hast nicht das gleiche Problem. Das 3er ist schon ein echt tolles Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (25. Juli 2011)

Nicht schön so etwas. Aber halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden, wie die Kulanzabwicklung nach wahrscheinlich bei einem 4 Jahre alten Bike bei ADP aussieht und wieviel Zuzahlung bei einem R.X1 fällig werden.

Viel Erfolg und Glück bei den Gesprächen mit ADP.

Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## TrailProf (26. Juli 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Nicht schön so etwas. Aber halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden, wie die Kulanzabwicklung nach wahrscheinlich bei einem 4 Jahre alten Bike bei ADP aussieht und wieviel Zuzahlung bei einem R.X1 fällig werden.
> 
> Viel Erfolg und Glück bei den Gesprächen mit ADP.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Thomas,

Ich habe das gute Stück im Nov. 2007 erworben. Die Möglichkeit zwei Flaschenhalter unterzubringen war damals Teil dieser Entscheidung. 
Leider habe ich das Bike nicht online registriert -man lernt nie aus- jedoch sind eh schon mehr als drei Jahre vergangen.
Da mein Händler in meinem Auftrag für mich verhandelt (hat) kenne ich den genauen Betrag nicht, habe jedoch ganz frisch die Info bekommen, dass Rotwild sich kulant zeigt.
Das bedeutet nun voll konkret, ich bekomme ein RX1 PRO mit meinen Änderungswünschen:
-MK 2,4" Protection
-LRS Mavic Crossmax ST
-Ritzelpaket 36T.
für < 3.000 , ich denke das geht i.O.

Bei den Laufrädern habe ich mich eindeutig von Silvermoons C1 FS im "Zebralook" inspirieren lassen.

Das ganze dauert jetzt ein paar Wochen, das RFC werde ich nun ausweiden und zur Verwertung bei Rotwild vorbereiten.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Vincy (26. Juli 2011)

Die Crossmax ST sind nur bis max 2.3 Reifen freigegeben. Würde da auch gleich die verbesserten 2012er nehmen, sofern die bis dahin erhältlich sind.
http://www.mavic.com/de/product/laufr%C3%A4der/MTB/laufr%C3%A4der/Crossmax-ST-Disc
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=529428&highlight=Mavic


----------



## WildRot (26. Juli 2011)

Hiho all
Ich fahre ein R2 World Cup Ed. von diesem Jahr und habe folgendes Problem: Seit kurzer Zeit bemerke ich knacken/klickende Geräusche aus dem Lagerbereich. Ich dachte zuerst an Sattelsütze oder Sattel selbst, aber das Knacken/Klicken kommt auch im Wiegetritt und immer wenn ich in die Pedale reintrete. Jedenfalls kommt mir es so vor das die Geräusche vom Lager kommen.
Das Tretlager habe ich neu einfetten lassen und Klicks gegen nagelneue getauscht, aber leider alles ohne den erwarteten Erfolg.

Jemand noch ne Idee was es sein könnte?

Mfg
Sven


----------



## at021971 (26. Juli 2011)

Also bei mir hat es kürzlich auch wieder angefangen zu knacken. Der Auslöser ließe sich dann schnell auf den Bereich um die Kurbel festlegen. Das Anziehen der Kettenblätter hat Abhilfe geschafft. Bei Sram/Truvativ ist das recht leicht bewerkstelligt, da diese sich mit zwei Inbus wieder anziehen lassen. Bei Shimano benötigst Du eine Werkzeug, dass in der Lage ist, auf der Hinterseite der Kettenblätter, die Schrauben zu kontern.

Das Knacken kann aber auch vom Ritzel kommen. Diese anziehen oder besser gleich abmachen, Freilauf fetten und dann wieder das Ritzelpacket aufsetzen und anziehen.

Ansonsten wäre noch eine genaue Analyse des Rahmens zu machen, um eventuelle Risse oder Schäden in der Carbonstruktur auszuschließen.


----------



## at021971 (26. Juli 2011)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> Ich habe das gute Stück im Nov. 2007 erworben. Die Möglichkeit zwei Flaschenhalter unterzubringen war damals Teil dieser Entscheidung.
> Leider habe ich das Bike nicht online registriert -man lernt nie aus- jedoch sind eh schon mehr als drei Jahre vergangen.
> ...


 
Hört sich prinzipell ja mal ganz gut an. Jedoch sollter der Preis für den Tausch deutlich unter 3.000 EUR liegen, denn die 800 EUR Rabatt bekommst Du in zwei Monaten locker bei vielen Händlern und hättest Dein RFC 0.3 immer noch. Am Saisonende sind 25 - 30% Preisnachlass durchaus nicht abwegig. Das R.X1 FS bekommst Du heute schon bei Schaltwerk Bikes für 3.099 EUR. Und S-Tec wird auf Nachfrage sicherlich auch nicht mehr verlangen. Wenn hier die Kulanz ein wenig sichtbar sein soll, dann sollten 2.500 EUR Dein Zielpreis sein. Viel Glück!


----------



## WildRot (26. Juli 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Also bei mir hat es kürzlich auch wieder angefangen zu knacken. Der Auslöser ließe sich dann schnell auf den Bereich um die Kurbel festlegen. Das Anziehen der Kettenblätter hat Abhilfe geschafft. Bei Sram/Truvativ ist das recht leicht bewerkstelligt, da diese sich mit zwei Inbus wieder anziehen lassen. Bei Shimano benötigst Du eine Werkzeug, dass in der Lage ist, auf der Hinterseite der Kettenblätter, die Schrauben zu kontern.
> 
> Das Knacken kann aber auch vom Ritzel kommen. Diese anziehen oder besser gleich abmachen, Freilauf fetten und dann wieder das Ritzelpacket aufsetzen und anziehen.
> 
> Ansonsten wäre noch eine genaue Analyse des Rahmens zu machen, um eventuelle Risse oder Schäden in der Carbonstruktur auszuschließen.



Ich habe mal die Kettenblätter nachgezogen und es scheint zu funktionieren, aber den Langzeittest mach ich morgen! 

mfg
Sven


----------



## TrailProf (26. Juli 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Hört sich prinzipell ja mal ganz gut an. Jedoch sollter der Preis für den Tausch deutlich unter 3.000 EUR liegen, denn die 800 EUR Rabatt bekommst Du in zwei Monaten locker bei vielen Händlern und hättest Dein RFC 0.3 immer noch. Am Saisonende sind 25 - 30% Preisnachlass durchaus nicht abwegig. Das R.X1 FS bekommst Du heute schon bei Schaltwerk Bikes für 3.099 EUR. Und S-Tec wird auf Nachfrage sicherlich auch nicht mehr verlangen. Wenn hier die Kulanz ein wenig sichtbar sein soll, dann sollten 2.500 EUR Dein Zielpreis sein. Viel Glück!



Allerdings zu diesen Konditionen nur als Vorführrad, sonstige Internetpreise liegen sämtlich bei 3799,-. 
Und noch ein viertel Jahr zu warten, bis evtl. die Preise sinken ist mir dann doch eindeutig zu lang.
Dennoch vielen Dank für den Tip. Die Gebrauchträder sehen gar nicht schlecht aus; werde ich vlt. später mal noch für ein "Zweitbike" probieren.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## bikefun2009 (26. Juli 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die Crossmax ST sind nur bis max 2.3 Reifen freigegeben. Würde da auch gleich die verbesserten 2012er nehmen, sofern die bis dahin erhältlich sind.
> http://www.mavic.com/de/product/laufräder/MTB/laufräder/Crossmax-ST-Disc
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=529428&highlight=Mavic


Mag zwar sein aber die 2,4er Schluffen funzen auch wunderbar  An meinen Bomber sind schon Conti MKS und FA durch, jeweils in 2,4er Version


----------



## at021971 (26. Juli 2011)

Der Internetpreis sagt aber wenig aus. Wenn die Händler die aktuellen Modelle jetzt schon extrem rabattiert ins Netz stellen, steigt ihnen ADP/Rotwild aufs Dach. Was preislich wirklich möglich ist, erfährst Du nur wenn Du anrufst oder hinfährst.

Schaltwerk- kannst Du auch eine PN senden. Bei S-tec haben sie das R.X2 schon Anfang der Saison mit 20 - 25% Rabatt verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (27. Juli 2011)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> Ich habe das gute Stück im Nov. 2007 erworben. Die Möglichkeit zwei Flaschenhalter unterzubringen war damals Teil dieser Entscheidung.
> Leider habe ich das Bike nicht online registriert -man lernt nie aus- jedoch sind eh schon mehr als drei Jahre vergangen.
> ...


aufjedenfall hast du dich (oder bekommst es wegen Kulanz) für ein verdammt gutes Bike entschieden


----------



## TrailProf (27. Juli 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> aufjedenfall hast du dich (oder bekommst es wegen Kulanz) für ein verdammt gutes Bike entschieden


 
Ich hatte eh schon mit einem Bike mit noch etwas mehr Federweg geliebäugelt, und natürlich auch wieder Rotwild mit in den engsten Kreis der Favoriten (neben Giant Reign und Trek Remedy) einbezogen, wobei das RX1 Pro schon der Favorit war.
Nun hat sich die Sache halt so geklärt, schade nur, dass der neue Hirsch jetzt keinen Partner im Stall hat.
Habe die Sache übrigens heute klar gemacht, und binnen einer Woche bin ich dann X1 Fahrer, Preis mit Naturalien ist dann meiner Meinung nach auch OK.


Gruß
Christoph


----------



## TrailProf (27. Juli 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die Crossmax ST sind nur bis max 2.3 Reifen freigegeben. Würde da auch gleich die verbesserten 2012er nehmen, sofern die bis dahin erhältlich sind.
> http://www.mavic.com/de/product/laufräder/MTB/laufräder/Crossmax-ST-Disc
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=529428&highlight=Mavic


 
Die Zollangaben der Reifenhersteller zeigen ja eigentlich mehr die hausinterne Abstufung innerhalb der Modellreihe als den aboluten Wert. 
Da die Conties nicht ganz so breit bauen wie beispielsweise die Schwalbes wird das schon gehen. Aber du hast sicher Recht, von einem Schwalbe FA in 2.4" wäre wahrscheinlich abzuraten.  
Die 2012 ST kommen leider erst irgendwann im Herbst.


----------



## Orakel (27. Juli 2011)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Habe die Sache übrigens heute klar gemacht, und binnen einer Woche bin ich dann X1 Fahrer, Preis mit Naturalien ist dann meiner Meinung nach auch OK.
> Gruß
> Christoph


Glückwunsch


----------



## at021971 (27. Juli 2011)

TrailProf schrieb:


> ....
> Habe die Sache übrigens heute klar gemacht, und binnen einer Woche bin ich dann X1 Fahrer, Preis mit Naturalien ist dann meiner Meinung nach auch OK...


 
Nun dann mal mein Glückwunsch und hoffentlich hast Du länger Spaß am R.X1 als am RFC 0.3. Und das Registrieren nicht vergessen, dann gibt es nach drei Jahren wenigstens ein Neues.


----------



## K3RMIT (28. Juli 2011)

Servus Leute 

Ich habe mal das verlangen meine Erfahrungen zu Posten da mir doch paar sachen komisch vorkommen. Vielleicht ergeht es euch ähnlich oder so  
Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein 2009er C1 sichern können nachdem
mein RCC03 doch in die Jahre kam. 
Das RCC03 hatte von 2005 bis 2010 keinen defekt, nur verschleissteile
wie antriebsstrang einmal ersetzen. 
Das C1 in 1,5 Jahren 
3x Reifenpanne (fehlerhafter reifen)
Rahmen ersetzt wo ich fast 1monat warten musste
Schwinge ersetzt weil die pulverbeschichtung aufplatzte
Knacken im Hinterbau wo schrauben lose wurden
und was am meisten nervt, die neue schwinge hat wohl keine pulverbeschichtung mehr
da nun wegen nichtigkeiten der Lack abplatzt und das wohl die 2010er shimano XT Mist ist
da die sich gefühlt nach 3 Ausfahrten verstellt ;( 
Am alten RCC03 musste ich die Schaltung nie einstellen und am neuen ist es ein Dauerthema. 

Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt? Die Schaltung? Die Züge? Und was wuerdet ihr mit der schwinge machen? 

Gruß


----------



## LDSign (28. Juli 2011)

Hi zusammen

Ihr habt ja sicherlich von meinem R2-Crash ein paar Seiten weiter vorher gelesen. Nunja, so langsam kristallisiert sich heraus, was ich als Schadenssumme von der gegnerischen Seite erwarten kann (nicht viel). Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn...ich darf die Restteile wohl "verwerten".

Ich weiß, es gibt einen Flohmarkt, aber ich denke trotzdem, dass hier die Chance größer ist - das ist ja doch ziemlich speziell:

Hat jemand von Euch Interesse an einem 2011er (!) R2 FS Hinterbau mit 80mm Federweg inkl. speziell angepasstem DT Swiss XR Carbon-Dämpfer? Dieser Hinterbau war so nie käuflich erhältlich - also was ganz Besonderes  Ca. 2 Monate alt und keinerlei Beschädigungen (nicht mal ein Kratzer). Wurde auch durch ein Gutachten bestätigt.

Ich werde auch noch andere Komponenten und unbenutzte Ersatzteile von meinem Ergon verkaufen. Allerdings werde ich  alle sicherheitsrelavanten Bauteile zunächst durch den Hersteller überprüfen lassen. Keine Sorge - wenn der geringste Zweifel besteht wandert der Kram auf den Müll!

Hier noch ein Bild:







Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Orakel (28. Juli 2011)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Servus Leute
> 
> Ich habe mal das verlangen meine Erfahrungen zu Posten da mir doch paar sachen komisch vorkommen. Vielleicht ergeht es euch ähnlich oder so
> Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein 2009er C1 sichern können nachdem
> ...


für die Reifenpannen kann Rotwild nichts, und dass sich die Schaltung bei dir verstellt,liegt wohl nicht am Rahmen .
Wegen der Schwinge würde ich mich mit Rotwild in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## K3RMIT (29. Juli 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> für die Reifenpannen kann Rotwild nichts, und dass sich die Schaltung bei dir verstellt,liegt wohl nicht am Rahmen .
> Wegen der Schwinge würde ich mich mit Rotwild in Verbindung setzen.



Reifenpanne ist klar aber worauf ich raus will ist das ich erst letztens eben
mein altes Rotwild in der Hand hatte u da extrem klar 
wurde wie groß in meinen Augen die qualitaetsunterschiede sind.
Das alte braucht a Politur mal dann ist der Lack wieder
Top i. O. 
Insgesamt macht es einen wertigeren Eindruck als das neue
obwohl es 1000 billiger war  

Im großen bin ich mittlerweile so enttäuscht das ich 
es am liebsten verkaufen würde u ein anderes kaufen würde. 
Auch sind mir einige details wie die ganze zugverlegung nicht 
ganz stimmig, extrem viel scheuerstellen, man ist nur 
noch am folien kleben vor lauter scheuerstellen ;( 

Und wie ich finde eben sehr dünne lackschichten, fehlende pulverbeschichtung, abplatzender Lack  

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (29. Juli 2011)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Im großen bin ich mittlerweile so enttäuscht das ich
> es am liebsten verkaufen würde u ein anderes kaufen würde.
> Auch sind mir einige details wie die ganze zugverlegung nicht
> ganz stimmig, extrem viel scheuerstellen, man ist nur
> ...


Für die Scheuerstellen hat Rotwild die Silikonschützer im programm, die ihre Aufgabe super erledigen, (bei Komp. Bikes an der beanspruchten stellen verbaut )
Über die Lackqualität haben wir schon mal weiter vorne drüber geredet, stimm ich dir zu, ist nicht von der gleichen Qualität wie die sonstige Verarbeitung der Rahmen.
Pulverbeschichtungen machen heut nur noch "kleinere Firmen" da bezahlst du gleich einige hundert  aufpreis, ist auch eine sache des Gewichts sone Pulverbeschichtung, wiegt gleichmal zu einer herkömlichen Lackierung gut und gerne 200-300gr. mehr, und viele Käufer schauen halt auch aufs Gewicht, was dann wiederum eine Kaufentscheidung beeinflusst.


----------



## at021971 (29. Juli 2011)

Mit dem Lack hast Du sicherlich Recht. Durch die Nasslackierung hat sich die Haltbarkeit sicherlich nicht zum Besseren entwickelt. Aber suche mal heute einen Hersteller, der noch pulvert. Da wirst Du wenige finden. Und bei denen fängt dann
auch ganz schnell die Gewichtsdiskussion an, denn einen Pulverbeschichtung wiegt sicherlich > 100g mehr.

Aber bei meinem R.GT1 kann ich nach 1 1/2 Jahren und fast 3.000 km nichts gegen den Nasslack sagen. Der ist faktisch noch wie am Tag eins. Einzig unter dem Tretlager hat sich einen Macke etabliert. Aber schwarz ist eine dankbare Farbe, was Ausbesserungen angeht. Und auch das R.R2 FS zeigt nach 1/2 Jahr und knapp 1.000 km in keinster Weise Probleme mit dem Lack.

Mein gepulvertes RCC.09 hatte da im Bereich der Schwinge deutlich mehr Kampfspuren. Und im letzten Jahr seines Lebens, wurde der Lack am Loch für die innere Zugverlegung von Feuchtigkeit unterwandert und hat dort mit dem blühenden Alu eine schöne Hügellandschaft geschaffen. So etwas wird es bei einer Nasslackierung nicht geben. Da ist die Verbindung von Lack und Rahmen viel intensiever. Da kann kein Wasser den Lack unterwandern. 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## K3RMIT (29. Juli 2011)

nicht das ich alles madig reden will, denn ich mach mir da schon so meine Gedanken.
Denn warum ich auch so angepisst bin, das angesprochene zieht sich ja über alles hinweg.
Siehe Autos, da sind so ca. 2000 bis 2002 so die letzten guten gebaut worden, seitdem gings rapide bergab.
Einsparungen ohne Ende, die der Kunde nicht merkt und auch welche die er merkt, aber ist irgendetwas billiger geworden?
Nicht die bohne ;(
Im gegenteil es wird immer teurer.

Und da in der relation bin ich enttäuscht, ein MTB für das man mal 3000Öcken ablegt und dann steht es im ersten Jahr fast nur beim Händler und im zweiten Jahr ärgert man sich schon über die Qualität.
Zum Teil auch Eigenverschulden das gebe ich zu.

Jedenfalls versuch ich mal das beste draus zu machen und schau halt das ich das nützliche mit dem Angenehmen verbinde und paar schöne Parts dran kaufe und den alten (neuen) Schrott verzock ich in der Bucht dann 

Mfg


----------



## icruiser (29. Juli 2011)

Hi Rotwilder,


----------



## Orakel (29. Juli 2011)

icruiser schrieb:


> Hi Rotwilder,
> 
> hab eben an meinem Bike diese aufgeplatzte Schweißnaht gefunden, der Riss geht um den unteren Teil des Steuerrohrs
> 
> ...


Kontakt mit Rotwild aufnehmen, mehl mit Bild schicken.
Ärgerlich sowas 
Weiter fahrn würde ich auf keinen fall!


----------



## roadrunner49 (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
irgendwie glaub ich, dass ich in einem falschen Forum mitlese. Wie bereits früher erwähnt bin ich von Rotwild absolut überzeugt. Im Prinzip habe ich mir nur wegen des Gewichts ein Simplon gekauft. Ich lese seit geraumer Zeit hier nur Geschichten über Defekte und Problemen mit Rotwild Bikes. Oder liegt das daran, dass hie rnur Extremfahrer vertreten sind. Bei meinem Stomp 4 Monate ca. 1000 km mit XT 2011 habe ich nicht die geringsten Probleme. Weder Steinschlag Blessuren noch verstellte Schaltungen oder Scheuerstellen durch die Zugverlegung. Ich möchte noch erwähnen,dass das Bike nicht geschont wird sondern eher hart herangenommen wird. Und die Preisregion ist in etwa die gleiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K3RMIT (29. Juli 2011)

Extremfahrer bin ich definitiv nicht, nein! 
Ich muss aber auch sagen das ich von der sitzposition
u Ergonomie total begeistert bin  
Wenn ich ehrlich bin u müsste nochmal kaufen, mein Händler müsste brutalste
Überzeugungsarbeit leisten das ich mir nochmal ein Rotwild kaufe u ich behaupte mal felsenfest das
er die Überzeugungsarbeit gar nicht leisten wuerde


----------



## RCC03-Biker (30. Juli 2011)

Also ich jage mein X1 seit über 3000km über die Trails und habe keine Probleme. Kein Knacken oder sonst was. Und das bei sehr geringem Pflegeaufwand.
Nur bei der schlechten Lackqualität muss ich zustimmen...


----------



## TrailProf (30. Juli 2011)

Die hier so oft bemängelte schlechte Lackqualität kann ich bisher absolut nicht bestätigen. Bei meinem RFC03 sah der Lack noch absolut OK aus, trotz einiger Gardasee-, Vinschgau- und sonstwo Alpen Einsätzen. Selbst ein mordsmäßiger Forstwegautobahn Abflug bei über 40 kmh konnte dem Lack nichts anhaben.
Da ist beispielsweise das Canyon Nerve Baujahr 2011 meiner Perle wesentlich empfindlicher.
Mit ein wenig Politur säh das RFC03 fast wie neu aus, wenn der kleine Rahmenriss nicht gewesen wäre.





Ich bin nun echt gespannt wie sich das neue X1 schlägt.
Was die Verarbeitung und die Liebe zu Details betrifft ist das X1 schon eine echte Augenweide.





Mal sehen wie es sich im Wald schlägt, denn Optik ist ja bekanntlich nicht alles.


----------



## Orakel (30. Juli 2011)

@TrailProf
wenn ich es richtig sehe, hast du auf der linken seite (Fahrtrichtung) nur einen Silikonschützer dran, würde an die andere Leitung auch noch einen drüber schieben, wegen dem Scheuern, die Leitung liegt jetzt schon am Rahmen an, mit der Zeit gibt das ne hässliche stelle.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (31. Juli 2011)

Seid gegrüßt Rotwildritter,

da ich mich mit dem Gedanken trage ein neues Bike herzutun,
möchte ich mal das hier versammelte Wissen anzapfen.

Bisher fahre ich ein Jekyll aus 2005. 
V/H 130mm/130mm und habe des öfteren das Gefühl,
doch etwas zu wenig Federweg zu haben.

Mein Einsatz ist hier auf der Alb und in Alpen. 
Trails teils technisch, viel hoch (auch tragen) und runter meist fahren.

Da es mich hin und wieder auch mal ablegt
und ja auch des öfteren Steinbrocken hochspritzen,
hätte ich bei Carbon kein so gutes Gefühl.

Generell hätte ich gerne so viel Federweg wie ich noch problemlos den Berg hochtreten oder -tragen kann.

Was das Radgewicht angeht, bei ca. 15kg ist da bei mir Schluss.


Bei zwei Alu-Rotwilds bin ich bis jetzt hängen geblieben:

R.X1 oder R.E1

Zum R.X1:
Reichen die 150mm auch für ruppige Trails bis S4?



Zum R.E1:
Läuft das Ding hauptsächlich geradeaus, oder sind enge Serpentinen mit Versetzen auch seine Spielwiese?
Bürde ich mir da zuviel Gewicht auf die Schultern, 
wenn es mal auf einen Gipfel geht, oder macht das der Federweg wieder wett?

Wie sieht's denn mit der Antriebsneutralität aus?
Bin das R.E1 mal kurz auf nem steilen Teerstück berghoch gefahren,
war so weit ok. 

Ist das auch euer Eindruck?
Läuft das R.X1 deutlich besser berghoch?

Auf ein paar Tips würde ich mich freuen.

Vielleicht gehöre ich ja dann auch bald zu den Rotwildrittern.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Düst__ (31. Juli 2011)

roadrunner49 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> irgendwie glaub ich, dass ich in einem falschen Forum mitlese. Wie bereits früher erwähnt bin ich von Rotwild absolut überzeugt. Im Prinzip habe ich mir nur wegen des Gewichts ein Simplon gekauft. Ich lese seit geraumer Zeit hier nur Geschichten über Defekte und Problemen mit Rotwild Bikes. Oder liegt das daran, dass hie rnur Extremfahrer vertreten sind. Bei meinem Stomp 4 Monate ca. 1000 km mit XT 2011 habe ich nicht die geringsten Probleme. Weder Steinschlag Blessuren noch verstellte Schaltungen oder Scheuerstellen durch die Zugverlegung. Ich möchte noch erwähnen,dass das Bike nicht geschont wird sondern eher hart herangenommen wird. Und die Preisregion ist in etwa die gleiche.





subjektive wahrnehmung! 


Nur ein minimaler bruchteil aller Rotwildritter sind hier im forum vertreten.
Vergleicht man nun die weltweit umher rollenden räder mit der anzahl der hier geschriebenen defekte und co. (dunkelziffer oder hat wer genauere infos?) ..... geht nicht!   

Ich hab nun bald die 1000km voll und geh nicht gerade zimberlich mit meiner lady um. Ergebnis: Kein ausfall, kein kancken, keine lack schäden....
Alles top!


----------



## Orakel (31. Juli 2011)

@Ride-on-Chris
hier findest du einiges über das RX1,
www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=278
musst nur der IG beitreten (ne nix Gewerkschaft )
das R.E1 ist noch nicht soohäufig hier vertreten, aber wenn du etwas weiter vor blätterst findest du ein paar Eindrücke von zwei(?) Usern über das R.E1
Eindrücke von meinem 2010er RX1 (das jetzt in guten Händen ist )
Bergauf klettert es sehrgut, Wendig, dabei Spurstabil, bei meiner Körpergr. von 1,74 saß ich angenhem im Bike, den 150mm FW haben auch die sehrgroben Trails in Latsch (Tannenzapfentrail usw.) nichts anhaben können.


----------



## Osyris (2. August 2011)

Hallo chris,

ich habe mir ein R.E1 zugelegt und bin super zufrieden damit.
Berg hoch hat es meine Erwartungen weit übertroffen. Einziger Nachteil, aufgrund der 2*9 Übersetzung sind eben nicht so feine Gangabstufungen möglich. 
Über die Bergabperformance brauch ich gar nichts schreiben außer Überragend.
Auch in Sachen Wendigkeit kann ich dich nach meinem Sub. Empfinden beruhigen. 
Ich bin 1.80 und fahre das R.E1 in M und empfinde das Bike als sehr verspielt und agil.
Wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (2. August 2011)

Hallo Osyris,

ich wohne in Oferdingen bei Reutlingen.
Wenn du ein paar schöne Trails auf der Alb fahren willst, 
kann ich als Guide zur Verfügung stehen und dabei vielleicht mal auf dein
R.E1 sitzen. Bin 1,83 könnte also passen mit Größe M.

Wenn's dich nicht so auf die Alb zieht,
könnten wir aber auch mal die Stuttgarter Trails rocken.
Wie wärs?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## LDSign (3. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Kann einer von Euch mal an seinem aktuellen "2011er" R2 FS die Dämpfereinbau längen messen? Also von Lager zu Lager? Sind das 152mm?

Danke und Gruß,
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (3. August 2011)

Laut Rotwild Homepage hat sich da nichts geändert. Dort stehen beim R.R2 FS als Dämpfervarianten DT Swiss XM 180 (beim Worldcup ist es der XR Carbon) bzw. Fox Float RL. Dahinter steht auch die Einbaulänge. Demnach sind es weiterhin 6.0 x 1.25 Inch. Also ungefähr 152 x 32 mm. 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## LDSign (3. August 2011)

Ok super - Danke! D.h. ich kann meinen schönen XR Carbon vom Unglücksbike am 2011er FS einsetzen 

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## hhninja81 (3. August 2011)

LDSign schrieb:


> Ok super - Danke! D.h. ich kann meinen schönen XR Carbon vom Unglücksbike am 2011er FS einsetzen
> 
> Gruß,
> Frank



Jetzt doch ein FS?


----------



## LDSign (3. August 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Jetzt doch ein FS?



Nee, keine Sorge. Ich wollte nur mal schauen ob ich den Dämpfer lieber erstmal behalte - ich werde die R2-Teile (die noch ok sind) jetzt nach und nach verkaufen.

Falls ich nämlich merke, dass ein Hardtail doch nichts (mehr) für mich ist, kann ich ja relativ einfach den Rahmen tauschen. Würde mich dann natürlich ärgern, wenn ich den Dämpfer neu kaufen müsste...

Insgesamt überlege ich (nach der Kaufzusage) eh wieder, ob es die richtige Entscheidung war wieder auf ein Hardtail zu gehen. So hätte ich ein "Hintertürchen" *g*

Und falls er  nicht gepasst hätte, hätte es sich eh erledigt...

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## flownature (4. August 2011)

hallo,
hab mal ne kurze frage zu meinem RX1, bei mir singt die Formula R1X tierisch, kriegs einfach nicht hin. helfen andere scheiben - shimano xt ?? - das nervt mich tierisch.
gruss martin


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. August 2011)

Die sind deutlich steifer als die Formulas.
Damit sollte es weg sein, so berichten viele. (ich selbst habe die Formular ungefahren verkauft)


----------



## flownature (4. August 2011)

..danke rockyrider,
paßen die neuen icetec scheiben von shimano auch oder soll ich lieber die günstigeren Shimano Bremsscheibe SM-RT79 für XT BR-M770 / Saint BR-M810 Center Lock nehmen. hab die dt-swiss felgen drauf - brauch ich da ein spezialschlüssel ?
danke
gruss martin


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. August 2011)

Wenn du keine 203er Scheibe fährst, dann kannst du auch die günstigeren 76er nehmen.
(Die 203er neigt dazu, dass sie sich mit Sintermatallbelägen ungleichmäßig abnutzt und dann etwas stottert)

Zum lösen brauchst du vorne einen Vielzahnschlüssel.
Der für die geschraubten Innenlager passt.

Hinten passt die Vielzahnnuss zum lösen der Kassette.

Ob die 6- Lochversion in die Adapter passt, müsste ich zu Hause mal nachmessen.
Sollte aber klappen, sonst direkt die Centerlock- Version.
Bei Centerlock brauchst du aber ggf. einen andere Verschlussmutter?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. August 2011)

rotwilderei schrieb:


> hallo,
> hab mal ne kurze frage zu meinem RX1, bei mir singt die Formula R1X tierisch, kriegs einfach nicht hin. helfen andere scheiben - shimano xt ?? - das nervt mich tierisch.
> gruss martin



Hi,
denke das "Geheimnis" liegt eher darin, dass die Shimano-Scheiben ein paar Zentel schlanker (dünner) sind, als die Formulas, und daher mehr Platz bieten zwischen Belag und Scheibe.
Bei mir (hab zwar keine R1, sondern mehrere Oro´s) habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es meist von den Reifen kommt.
So habe ich bei meinem E1 zuletzt noch, mit neu montierten Conti-MK II auch ein leichtes "singen" drin gehabt, was prompt verschwunden ist, als ich wieder die Big Bettys drauf hatte.
Gleiches hatte ich zuvor auch schon mal, kann aber nicht mehr sagen, um welche Reifen es sich damals handelte.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. August 2011)

Der Reifen hat sicher einen Einfluß.
Eine steife Scheibe ist aber nicht so anfällig.
Die Shimano RT (mit Aluspider) ist deutlich (!) steifer und ruhig.
Neben den singen verschwindet auch das elende quitschen.


----------



## flownature (5. August 2011)

hi,
danke für die beiträge, werde mir jetzt mal eine shimano rt bestellen, und dann schaun´r mal. die sechs loch müßte ja passen.
ich hoffe dann hab ich wieder etwas mehr spaß   ich hab übrigens den nobby nic drauf.
gruss martin


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. August 2011)

wird klappen.
Wahrscheinlich nimmt sogar die bremsleistung etwas zu.


----------



## Vincy (5. August 2011)

Wann kommen denn die ersten Nachrichten der 2012er Modelle? Ist dies Jahr so merkwürdig ruhig.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. August 2011)

Warte ich auch schon drauf.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass das E1 dann 180/ 180mm Federweg bekommt.
Aber werden die Kettenstreben etwas kürzer?????


----------



## Orakel (6. August 2011)

ich glaube wir müssen uns bis zur EB gedulden mit der Vorstellung von möglichen Neuheiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LDSign (7. August 2011)

Hi

Mir ist hier bei meinem neuen R2 was aufgefallen: Rotwild liefert die XRC 1350 Räder mit 2.25ern Schwalbe aus. Laut DT Swiss ist die Felge aber nur bis 2.1 zugelassen? Komisch, oder? Lieber tauschen oder ist das bisschen egal?

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## pelue67 (7. August 2011)

Moin,

weiß jemnand, welche Länge die DT Swiss Pro Lock Speichennippel der X1800-Laufräder haben? Gibt 12, 14 und 16mm.

Möchte mir Ersatzspeichen und -Nippel bestellen.

Danke!


----------



## Vincy (7. August 2011)

14mm. Die Speichenlängen stehen auf den Aufklebern. 
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=categorie&cat=55


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. August 2011)

LDSign schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Mir ist hier bei meinem neuen R2 was aufgefallen: Rotwild liefert die XRC 1350 Räder mit 2.25ern Schwalbe aus. Laut DT Swiss ist die Felge aber nur bis 2.1 zugelassen? Komisch, oder? Lieber tauschen oder ist das bisschen egal?
> 
> ...



Das ist kein Problem, versuche es, wirst es sehen.


----------



## LDSign (8. August 2011)

Hi

Nachdem mein wunderschönes 2010er R2 Ergon vor knapp einem Monat mutwillig von einem Passat zerstört wurde (einfach mal ein paar Seiten zurückblättern) hier nun endlich der Nachfolger. Eigentlich hat mir das aktuelle R2 ja nicht so gefallen - jetzt muss ich ehrlich sagen: 

So - my new ride:




















































Jetzt heißt es nur noch 100%ig fit werden und Augen auf im Straßenverkehr 

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. August 2011)

Was sagt deine Frau zu so einem liebvollen Aufbau?


----------



## LDSign (8. August 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Was sagt deine Frau zu so einem liebvollen Aufbau?



Die iss froh, dass ich endlich wieder Biken kann  5 Wochen Entzug und die Nerven liegen blank.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. August 2011)

Da hab ich jetzt nicht dran gedacht, kenne ich aber.
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil!


----------



## Orakel (8. August 2011)

da sagt der Schwabe nur, RESPEKT geiles Teil


----------



## -JONAS- (8. August 2011)

Wo hast du die Cobalt 11 Stütze mit der schwarzen Klemmung her ? oder ist das so original verbaut ?

Schicker Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (8. August 2011)

sehr schönes bike!

aber wie zum teufel bekommst du den hinteren schnellspanner wieder auf?
hast du sooo zarte finger?


----------



## LDSign (8. August 2011)

-JONAS- schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Cobalt 11 Stütze mit der schwarzen Klemmung her ? oder ist das so original verbaut ?
> 
> Schicker Aufbau



Dat iss oschinal  Das Gold finde ich voll affig und hätte sicherlich den R2 Kauf verhindert. Sieht wohl auch Rotwild so...

Danke


----------



## LDSign (8. August 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> sehr schönes bike!
> 
> aber wie zum teufel bekommst du den hinteren schnellspanner wieder auf?
> hast du sooo zarte finger?



Ebenfalls Danke 

Naja, für die Tune-Spanner isses eh besser, wenn man zarte Fingerchen hat. Aber man komt noch ganz gut dran und der Hebel ist grad über den Exzenterpunkt hinaus...

Ich bin aber trotzdem erstaunt wie stabil die Dinger sind und was die für eine Klemmkraft aufbauen.


----------



## Nismo99 (8. August 2011)

@Frank: Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen, ziemlich fette Kiste! 

Hast Du Deine Kettenstrebe über den vorhandenen Schutz hinaus noch geschützt? Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist schon super kurz, gerade im letzten Gang auf ruppigem Gelände kanns hinten noch Schläge geben. Habe mein HT neulich noch mit stärkerer Folie beklebt.

Hast Du Dein Bike mal gewogen?


----------



## LDSign (8. August 2011)

Hi



Nismo99 schrieb:


> @Frank: Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen, ziemlich fette Kiste!



Danke 



> Hast Du Deine Kettenstrebe über den vorhandenen Schutz hinaus noch geschützt? Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist schon super kurz, gerade im letzten Gang auf ruppigem Gelände kanns hinten noch Schläge geben. Habe mein HT neulich noch mit stärkerer Folie beklebt.



Nachdem ich leider nach den ersten 100km feststellen musste, dass der hintere Teil der Kettenstrebe bereits auf 5 cm Länge Lackabplatzer hatte (sieht ziemlich fies aus...ist jetzt halt so  ), hab ich den Schutz so ausgeschnitten, dass man hinter die Zugführung kommt. Dummerweise fehlt nämlich ein Stück - da hat Rotwild nicht zuende gedacht.



> Hast Du Dein Bike mal gewogen?



Ja, gerade eben mit einer Kofferwaage. 8,3kg inkl. Pedale und Garmin.

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Nismo99 (9. August 2011)

hast recht, das Konzept mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz ist net ganz bis zum Ende durchgedacht, aber naja. Schön siehts ja aus mit dem kurzen Schutz 

8,3Kg  Das ist World Cup.


----------



## jt2005 (9. August 2011)

Hallo,

kennt von Euch jemand die Einbaulänge des Hinterbau-Dämpfers im Rotwild R1.FS Bj.2009 ? 

Gruß
jt2005


----------



## Vincy (9. August 2011)

EBL 152mm 6.0x1,25"
http://service.rotwild.de/images/data/kataloge/ROTWILD_BIKES_2009.pdf


----------



## jt2005 (9. August 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> EBL 152mm 6.0x1,25"



Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (11. August 2011)

Mal wieder ein nettes Video für alle Rotwild-Fans....

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27526405"]RICHIE SCHLEY & MANFRED STROMBERG ENJOY THE FASCINATION OF ENDURO RIDING / ROTWILD E1 AT LAGO DI GARDA on Vimeo[/ame]

@Frank

tolles Bike.... das Gewicht schaffe ich auch noch

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Vincy (11. August 2011)

Ein schöner Werbespot.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (11. August 2011)

Ich glaube so ein R.E1 muss ich wirklich haben
und wenn noch Geld übrig ist vielleicht ein Fahrkurs.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Orakel (11. August 2011)

dazu passt natürlich nur ein Fetter Cayenne


----------



## the-holy-ghost (11. August 2011)

Hallo,

Ich hätte eine allgemeine Frage an alle. Ich würde gerne wissen ob jemand den Einkaufspreis für diese beiden Rahmen kennt. Das Rotwild R.R1 FS & R.R2 FS. Ich meine den Preis den man als Fahrradhändler zahlt. Ich habe es mal gegoogelt, konnte aber nichts dazu finden. Wird es eigentlich nur als Frameset verkauft?


Dankeschön schon mal und Peace
thg


----------



## Vincy (11. August 2011)

Die Knutschkugel (Fiat 500)würde mir auch schon gefallen, dann aber die Abarth Version.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (11. August 2011)

the-holy-ghost schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hätte eine allgemeine Frage an alle. Ich würde gerne wissen ob jemand den Einkaufspreis für diese beiden Rahmen kennt. Das Rotwild R.R1 FS & R.R2 FS. Ich meine den Preis den man als Fahrradhändler zahlt. Ich habe es mal gegoogelt, konnte aber nichts dazu finden. Wird es eigentlich nur als Frameset verkauft?
> 
> ...



Den Einkaufspreis kenn ich nicht. Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass er bei +/-50% des Listenpreises liegt, wenn man so manche Angebote im Web sieht.

Die Rahmen bekommst Du auch in Form von Komplettbikes. Die Pakete für R.R2 und R.R1 unterscheiden sich da. Schau mal unter www.rotwild.de nach, da sind Rahmensets und Kompletträder genau beschrieben. Unter service.rotwild.de gibt es Preislisten und Brochüren.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (11. August 2011)

Die Einkaufspreise für Rahmen, Rahmen/Gabel-Sets oder Kompletträder variieren von Händler zu Händler. Ein Händler, der große Stückzahlen bei einem Hersteller einkauft bekommt generell einen besseren Einkaufspreis. Meist bieten die Hersteller gestaffelte Rabatte an. Ein Händler kann aber auch gute Beziehungen zu dem Hersteller haben, z.B. langjährige Zusammenarbeit o.ä.. Da gibt`s auch schon mal bessere Einkaufskonditionen. Hersteller bieten aber auch schon mal Sonderkonditionen an, z.B. von diesem Bike-Modell mit etwas geänderter Ausstattung einen günstigeren Einkaufspreis, so lange wie vorrätig und diesen Rabatt gibt der Händler an seine Kunden weiter. 
Manche Händler verkaufen aber auch zu einem so niedrigen Preis, der nur knapp über dem Einkaufspreis liegt. Gewinn so gut wie null, aber evtl. einen Kunden gewonnen (oder auch nicht, wenn online bestellt oder nur einen Rahmen verkauft) und vielleicht umliegende Händler damit ausgestochen. So was nennt man "die Preise kaputt machen". 
Meist steuern die Hersteller aber dagegen, wenn sie davon erfahren, damit der Markenwert nicht damit kaputt gemacht wird. Manchmal wird dem Händler aber auch vom Hersteller vorgeschrieben, wie viel Rabatt er an seinen Kunden weiter geben kann. 
Die Möglichkeiten der Variationen der Preise sind schier unbegrenzt, wie du siehst. 
Einkaufspreise der Händler bei Herstellern wirst du im Internet also nicht finden. Das ist eine Sache zwischen Hersteller und Händler. Da lassen sie sich nicht gerne in die Karten schauen. Wäre ja auch unseriös.


----------



## the-holy-ghost (11. August 2011)

Mir ist klar das der Einkaufspreis auch von der Menge und dem Kaufzeitpunkt abhängt. Worum es mir ging war ein ungefährer Orientierungswert. Rotwild ist eine kleine Marke, und ich würde gerne den Preis wissen, den ein kleiner Händler der z.B. 5 oder auch 10 Rotwilds im Jahr verkauft dafür zahlt. Zumindest den ungefähren.

Danke schon mal für die bisherigen Antworten.

Peace


----------



## K3RMIT (12. August 2011)

Hallo leute,

Ich hab ein Problem und brauch mal eure RatschlÃ¤ge 
Hab bei da Freundin mein altes Rotwild RCC 0.3 fully rumstehen, so das ich mein neues C1 net dauernd mit schleppen muss. Gestern bin ich mal wieder damit gefahren und es ist eine einzige Katastrophe  
Im groÃen u ganzen ist das Bike mehr oder weniger durch'n Wind, es mÃ¼sste extrem viel gemacht werden, leider. Allerdings hab ich die Kohle auch nicht so dick sitzen das ich mein neues pimpen kann und das alte restaurieren ;( 
FÃ¼r mein neues bilde ich mir neue LaufrÃ¤der ein z.b. Das alte brÃ¤uchte min. 1000â¬ um wieder State of the Art zu sein, ich zÃ¤hl mal auf. 
Rahmen bis auf Kratzer vom chainsuck  voll in Ordnung
Gabel: eine alte marzzochi Bomber von 2003 ist wohl hinueber 
Bremsen: magura hs33 
DÃ¤mpfer hinten: Rock shox SID und i. O. 
LaufrÃ¤der: mischung aus xt Naben u Mavic irgendwas Felgen und wohl auch schon hinueber 
Vorbau: MÃ¼ll 
Schaltung: XT und LX Kurbel sowie LX schalthebel
Sattel: Selle Italia Gel Flow
StÃ¼tze:BBB
Lenker:Syntace Vector

Ja war halt ein Bike als ich meine akuten rueckenprobs hatte u sollte nur fahren, viel ging eh nicht. 
Was soll ich damit tun ?? Als komplettbike verkaufen wird wohl kaum was bringen? Als Einzelteile? Oder behalten?? 

GruÃ


----------



## wildermarkus (13. August 2011)

Welche Jacke hat den Richie Schley da an?


Gruß


----------



## Orakel (13. August 2011)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Welche Jacke hat den Richie Schley da an?
> 
> 
> Gruß


soweit ich es weiss wird der Richie von adidas gesponsort, an die Jacken mit Rotwildlogo kommst du net ran, habe mal probiert an ein Orangenes Adidas FR shirt vom Richie zukommen und hab daraufhin Rotwild kontaktiert, konnten die mir nicht weiterhelfen.
Sehr schade.
Vll. könnte ja Rotwild mal ne kleinserie an Richie "Teambekleidung" ordern, ich wäre dabei


----------



## wildermarkus (13. August 2011)

Aber welche Adidas Jacke ist das denn?
Die Jacke selber hat doch nix mit Rotwild zu tun.
Wie alle Sachen die der Schley von Adidas an hat.

Gruß


----------



## Feldwiesel (13. August 2011)

Hallo,
ein Neuer Rotwild Ritter hat zu euch gefunden.
Mein Spielzeug ist ein RCC03.
und bring 10,9Kg auf die Waage.













Gruss Patrick


----------



## abi_1984 (13. August 2011)

@Feldwiesel: Ich weiss nicht was mit den Jungs hier los ist.... 
Dann kommt der erste bewundernde Kommentar halt von mir 

Finde den uralten Rahmen immer noch sensationell und den Aufbau echt chic. 
Eine echte Perle. Glückwunsch!


----------



## Feldwiesel (13. August 2011)

@abi_1984,
danke für die Blumen!
war ne ganz schöne sucherei bis es endlich zufriedenstellend fertig war!
Bin halt den alten ADP Rahmen verfallen!!!!
Mein zweites Spielzeug ist sozusagen ein "verkleidetes Rotwild"
CycleCraft CSP Floater von ADP
und so schauts aus:




Gruss Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (14. August 2011)

Schöne Bikes in letzter Zeit hier! 

Gestern beim Vulkan-Cross-Triathlon in Schalkenmehren:


----------



## K3RMIT (14. August 2011)

@ feldwiesel
Hast den Rotwild Rahmen so gekauft einzeln oder war's mal a komplettrad? 
Ich frag weil mich interessiert wieviel diese Rahmen noch wert sind denn genauso einen hab ich u überleg den zu verkaufen, siehe paar posts über dir. 
 Ansonsten schickes Bike  Allerdings könnte ich nicht mehr mit so ein alten eingelenker fahren  
Da is das neue C1 schon um einiges geiler


----------



## Feldwiesel (14. August 2011)

@K3RMIT
habe es als Komplettrad mit kompletter 2006 XT gekauft geschlachtet und dann mit diversen Teilen aus meinem RockyMountain Element Race aufgebaut.
In verbindubg mit dem Magura Hugin Dämpfer lässt sich der Hinterbau super abstimmen.Mit FOX Float RL AVA wars aber auch schon ganz OK.
Und mit den restlichen Antriebseinflüssen kann ich zumindest gut leben. (Im vergleich zum MountainCycle SanAndreas was ich früher mal gefahren bin ist das fast nix!)
Das Händling vom RCC03 gefällt mir auf jeden fall besser als das vom Element!

Hast du den wie bei meinem die Scheibenbremsaufnahme?
Und fals du noch Teile brauchst,ich hab noch was übrig.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## BenniH27 (14. August 2011)

Hey, möchte mich jetzt auch mal hier einbringen, da ja doch bisschen mehr los ist, als in der Interessengemeinschaft...

Hier mein neuer Ride:












Hab jetzt nach den ersten paar hundert km ein leichtes Knacken im Vorbau/Steuersatz. Nochmal neu Montagepaste drauf? Oder einfach nur bisschen festziehen? Ansonsten bin ich sehr sehr zufrieden!!

Gruß Benni

P.S.: Habt ihr eine Empfehlung zwecks Kettenführung für die X.0 Schaltung? Sollte rel. leicht sein und einen Guard haben.


----------



## Feldwiesel (14. August 2011)

Hallo Benni,
sehr sehr feines Bike!!
Zu deinem knacken:
-Drehmoment von der Vorbauklemmung prüfen.
-Lagerspiel vom Steuersatz prüfen.
wenn das alles nichts bringt:
-Lagerschalen austreiben,alles sauber machen und mit Montagepaste wieder einpressen.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## K3RMIT (14. August 2011)

@feldwiesel

Ja mit scheibenaufnahme und Teile brauch ich nicht, danke  
Ich Bau den nicht auf, da fehlt mir echt die Kohle vorallem bin ich super zufrieden mit mein 2009er C1 
Gruß


----------



## Feldwiesel (14. August 2011)

@K3RMIT
als Komplettbike gibts nur gutes Geld wenn alles noch super funzt. Und Top aussieht! Der Rahmen alleine kannst de Glück haben in der Bucht.
Kann aber auch daneben gehen.
Ist halt immer schwierig bei alten Rahmen.

Kannst mir ja mal nen Preis und Grösse per PN schicken wenn du es loswerden willst.
Frauchen würde sich freuen.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Wolfplayer (15. August 2011)

komme grad aus Saalbach zurück und was mußte ich dort live erleben 
ein Bekannter lieh sich bei Bike&Soule ein Red ONE FR und am zweiten Tag ist es auf der X-Line an einer kleine Senke hinterm Steuerrohr glatt durchgebrochen  und es war wohl schon ein Haarriss vorhanden, denn die Bruchkantenfarben waren unterschiedliche dunkelgrau=alte
silbergrau=frische 
er mußte dann bis zur mittleren Seilbahnstation die beiden Hälften schleppen, dabei kam ein weiters Red One von B&S vorbei und sie schauten.... Haarriss an gleicher Stelle bereits vorhanden 

im Laden sagte man zu zwei leuten die unabhängig voneinandert dort waren, ja da war an einem ein Haarriss und den haben wir bei Rotwild checken lassen und die gaben Ihr OK...es sei nur ein Riss im Lack 

naja dem Fahrer ist bis auf eine starke Bauchprellung nix passiert !!

PS:hatten dann den Rest des Tages auf einige Leihbikes geschaut 
also was ich dabei gesehen habe verschlug mir echt die Sprache
von ausgeschlagenen Radlagern v+h (übelst ausgeschlagen) Steuerkopfspiel um 3mm und mehr trotz nachstellen durch B&S 
dem einen ist das HR im Anlieger rausgefallen, alle Bikes haben sowas von geklappert nach allem was nur ausgeschlagen sein kann an einem Rad
....man kann sagen die Rotwilds One bei B&S sind alle sowas von durch
da kam mir der Spruch "Rotwild ist unfahrbar und sollte nur erlegt werden auf der Pirsch "


----------



## Orakel (15. August 2011)

@Benni,
feines Bike 
zum Knacken hab ich im X2 IG etwas geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (15. August 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> im Laden sagte man zu zwei leuten die unabhängig voneinandert dort waren, ja da war an einem ein Haarriss und den haben wir bei Rotwild checken lassen und die gaben Ihr OK...es sei nur ein Riss im Lack
> 
> ich denke dass die Jungs von Rotwild so Kompetend sind, dass sie einen Haaris im Lack von einem Riss im Alu unterscheiden können.
> Ein Bike zuverleihen, egal vom welchem Hersteller es ist, und zuwissen dass ein Mackel besteht, finde ich mehr wie Grenzwertig


----------



## abi_1984 (15. August 2011)

Was ein Leihbike in nem Revier wie Saalbach erleiden muss, kann vermutlich  kein Prüfstand der Welt simulieren.

Es gibt Dinge, die ich niemals verleihen, leihen oder gebraucht kaufen würde. Und dazu gehören MTBs für den gröberen Geländeeinsatz.


----------



## K3RMIT (15. August 2011)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Was ein Leihbike in nem Revier wie Saalbach erleiden muss, kann vermutlich  kein Prüfstand der Welt simulieren.
> 
> Es gibt Dinge, die ich niemals verleihen, leihen oder gebraucht kaufen würde. Und dazu gehören MTBs für den gröberen Geländeeinsatz.



Doch! Du würdest nicht glauben was ein Prüfstand alles simulieren kann 
aber egal, im Prinzip hast Recht, was die Dinger da durchmachen passt auf keine Kuhhaut, ist wie wenn ich ein BMW M3 aus der Pressevorstellung aufn Nürburgring wegkaufe, da kann ich auch davon ausgehen das der tot ist 

Ist meistens mit Sachen die verliehen werden und deren Eigentümer nicht drauf achten weils eben nicht ihres ist.


----------



## Zaskar97 (16. August 2011)

Wir waren vor zwei Wochen auch in Saalbach, die REDs bei B&S sind echt total runtergerittene Kisten. 


Aber abgesehen davon ist das RED DH auch im klapperfreien Zustand (wir hatten uns das beste ausgesucht) nicht mit dem Trek Scratch / Trek Session zu vergleichen. Sogar das Scott hat uns besser gefallen. Das Rotwild war total kippelig und nervös.


----------



## onkel2306 (16. August 2011)

Hey,

Ich bin der, dem der Rahmen am Sonntag am Rotwild RED in Saalbach gebrochen ist :-D

Kann von GlÃ¼ck reden das es nur in der Senke passiert ist und ich nicht wirklich schnell warâ¦

Mich wÃ¼rde aber dann schon interessieren was der Teammechaniker von Rotwild dazu sagt. Der soll wohl noch kommen und sich das anschauen, oder war schon da, ka. 

Aber fand es schon komisch - das hin und her. Zu Beginn hat man mir gesagt, dass der Haarriss schon entdeckt wurde und dann gesagt wurde, man kann das Rad weiter fahren... SpÃ¤ter hieÃ es dann auf einmal das Rotwild gesagt hat es ist nicht schlimm - aber im Endeffekt auf einmal das Rad doch nicht mehr ausgeliehen wurde.

Lustig war auch, dass einer der oben mit als erstes vor Ort war wohl vom Shop war und unten dann erzÃ¤hlt hat, wir hÃ¤tten den Rahmen dann komplett auseinander gebrochen... 
Allerdings haben wir es auf Video das es von Anfang an in 2 Teilen da liegt. Das fand ich schon sehr krass - normal hÃ¤tte er sich zu erkennen geben mÃ¼ssen. Oder mir helfen oder was ich.


----------



## flownature (16. August 2011)

hallo rotwildritter,
kommen gerade von einem freerideweekend von livignio zurück, wetter war megageil und rotwild meets bernina gletscher .
gruss martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (16. August 2011)

@rotwilderei
nette Familie


----------



## ettan (17. August 2011)

Hallo beisammen,

ich bin auch "stolzer" Besitzer eines RC1FS das ich mir selbst zusammengebaut habe. 

Über die Sommermonate bin ich immer den Race King 2.2 sehr gut gefahren, nun da der Herbst näher kommt und ich in den Voralpen wohne, bin ich extrem unschlüssig bezüglich der Reifenwahl.....

Werden sollte es der Mountain King II vorne und der X-King hinten. Allerdings sieht der 2.2er richtig "putzig" aus und gerade auf steilen Abfahren hab ich da so meine Bedenken mit viel losem Schotter, auch bringe ich 95 Kilo auf die Waage....

Der 2.4er soll nicht so groß und voluminös sein wie z.B. der Schwalbe, aber wie siehts da mit dem Rahmen aus bei dem Rad, gehen die problemlos rein und ist das nicht ein bisschen zu "oversized"?

Nobby Nic (2.25) scheidet aus, die "neuen" waren anfangs top und liefen spitze bis er mich mal im Stich lies und ich wieder zwei Wochen lang mit vielen großen Schürfwunden zu kämpfen hatte.... Das Thema ist für mich mal wieder erledigt....

Was fahrt ihr denn im Herbst (in den Bergen) so auf euren Rädern mit 100-120mm Federweg?


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. August 2011)

Nimm die 2,2er Queen in Chilli.
Schwalbe fahre ich nurnoch, wenn ich keinen anderen finde.


----------



## ettan (17. August 2011)

Für vorne gerade eben bestellt, allerdings was soll hinten drauf?
Wie wäre der X-King 2.4?

Für hinten ist die Queen mir zu heftig, zumindest aus meiner Endurozeit mit der 2.4er, graut es mir, wenn ich mich an die Bergauffahrt erinnere


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. August 2011)

der 2,2er ist anders, würde ich auch hinten fahren.


----------



## Orakel (17. August 2011)

fahre hinten und vorne den RQ in 2,2" kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## abi_1984 (17. August 2011)

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an: Rubber Queen 2.2 vorne wie hinten fahre ich bei höherer Bodenfeuchte oder schwierigerem Geläuf am liebsten. Kann nichts Negatives zu dem Reifen sagen.


----------



## ettan (18. August 2011)

Hab mir gestern von nem bekannten mal seine Mountain King II in 2.2er Größe ausgeliehen und montiert, muss sagen das Ding rollt so unglaublich leicht, heftig. 

Der Reifen ist "fast" perfekt, bis auf die Tatsache, dass er gefühlt zu kippen anfängt, was überhaupt kein schönes Gefühl ist. 
Das Profil bildet einen Mittelsteg und er verfällt, sofort "fallend" in Kurven in eine Schräglage bis die Seitenstollen den Reifen wieder auffangen. 
Generell kein Problem, da er sehr gutmütig ist, aber nix für mich trotz sensationellem Rollwiederstand.

Nun sind zwei Rubber Queen 2.2 bestellt 

Danke euch!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

also mit dem MKII (in dem Fall sogar die Protectionversion) hab ich keine besonders guten Erfahrungen.
Grip ist zwar gut, und Rollverhalten super, allerdings denke ich, dass Conti mit dem Gummi ein wenig "zu" sparsam ist.
Nach einem einzigen Alpencross haben sich nicht nur einzelne Profilblöcke komplett verabschiedet, was schlimmer war, nahezu an der gesamten Flanke kam die Karkasse durch. Siehe Bilder im Anhang!
Ähnliches hatte ich auch schon mal beim alten MK, da es dort allerdings die Supersonicversion war, hab ich dann ein Auge zugedrückt.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. August 2011)

Mist, Anhänge zu Groß!


Hab jetzt allerdings keine Zeit die Bilder zu verkleinern.

Werds noch nachholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ettan (18. August 2011)

Nur her damit, würd mich interessieren, da ich vor allem am Profil den Eindruck hatte, dass da schon gut was drauf ist (Blöcke sind massiv und eher schwer optisch)


----------



## at021971 (18. August 2011)

Meine Erfahrung mit 10 Jahre Continental (Exporer Pro mit und ohne Protection und Mountain King I) ist, dass diese in nullkommanichts runtergeradelt sind. Seit einem Jahr fahre ich Schwalbe (Racing Ralph und Nobby Nic Evolution sowie  Furious Fred) und kann nur sagen, dass diese wesentlich leichter sind, weniger Rollwiderstand haben und um ein vielfaches länger halten. Zudem passt das Orange der Conti Decales zu den wenigsten Bikes. Contis nehme ich nur noch wenn es gerade nichts anderes zur Hand ist.  

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. August 2011)

chili hat die Sache geändert!
Contis halten jetzt deutlich länger als die Schwalben


----------



## Kiefer (18. August 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> chili hat die Sache geändert!
> Contis halten jetzt deutlich länger als die Schwalben


 

Hallo, das kann ich von meinen X-King RS nicht behaupten.
Nach ein paar 100 km fangen an, die äußeren Stollen abzureißen 
Ich habe wieder auf Schwalbe umgestellt.
Habe in den letzten Monaten 3 Reifen (hinten) verheitzt.

Wie Thomas schon bemerkt hat, passt die Optik zu den wenigsten Bikes.





Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (18. August 2011)

Bis vor 4 Jahren bin ich Contis gefahren, die haben damals maximal nur eine halbe Saison gehalten. Seit der Zeit habe ich RacingR, RocketR und NobbyN aufgezogen und war bis dieses Jahr vom Rollwiderstand, Haltbarkeit und Grip begeistert.

Anfang dieses Jahr habe ich dann die neuen NobbyN PaceStar montiert, jetzt ist ein halbes Jahr rum und der Hinterreifen weist deutliche Verschleißerscheinungen auf. Die Mittelstollen sind abgeschrubbt, teilweise fehlen schon ganze Stücke.  

Nach meiner Meinung hat die Qualität hier ganz schön gelitten.....   gut, wie weit ist die Grätsche zwischen Haltbarkeit und Grip noch nachvollziehbar.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## abi_1984 (18. August 2011)

Die Conti Schriftzüge passen natürlich wirklich nicht zu Rotwild-Farben. Ich bin ohne Witz am Überlegen, ob ich mal nen Eimer Gummifarbe zum Übermalen anschaffen soll. Die Beschreibung liest sich ja schon mal gut  

_Gummipaint
Überstreichen Sie einfach Ihr Schlauchboot, Lederpolster, Lederschuhe mit Gummipaint!  Die Farbe hält wie verschweißt, blättert nicht ab und ist extrem elastisch. Sie können die Farbe ziehen, zerren, knittern,  drücken, knicken, belasten, wie Sie möchten!_

Ansonsten habe ich den X-King Protection auf dem Singlespeeder drauf. Da fallen bisher seit nem Dreivierteljahr noch keine Stollen ab. Allerdings habe ich da aber auch nicht so viel Drehmoment auf dem Hinterrad


----------



## at021971 (18. August 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> chili hat die Sache geändert!
> Contis halten jetzt deutlich länger als die Schwalben


 
Black Chili Compound gab es auch schon beim Mountain King I und trotzdem war der nach 500  750 km runter. Auch eine Woche Gardasee mit noch deutlich weniger Kilometern reicht, um ihn danach auszumustern. Gleiche Erfahrungen auf mehreren AlpX. Nach einer Woche durch die Alpen waren Explorer Pro und Montain King I in den Protection Versionen hinüber.

Hingegen fahre ich jetzt am R.GT1 seit fast 2.500 km standardmäßig den Racing Ralph, beim Trailsurfen im Vinschgau kam für rund 320 km der Nobby Nic zum Einsatz, ohne das sein Ende absehbar wäre. Am Cube setze ich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit über mittlerweile ~3.500 km den Furious Fred ein. Alle Schwalbe Reifen zeigen deutlich weniger Verschleiß als die Contis. Der Racing Ralph und der Nobby Nic werden mich noch sehr lange und sehr viele Kilometer begleiten. Der Furious Fred wird wohl am Ende dieser Saison ersetzt werden. Dann dürfte er aber auch zwischen 4.000 und 4.500 km gelaufen haben. Immerhin schlägt sich der am R.R2 FS eingesetzte Conti Race King Supersonic über mittlerweile 1.200 km recht gut. Ob Conti die Lücke mit dem Mountain King II schließen konnte weiß ich nicht. Aber selbst dann bleibt noch das deutlich geringere Gewicht (oft erheblich niedriger als von Schwalbe angegeben), der erheblich niedrigere Rollwiderstand sowie die neutraleren Decales der Schwalbe Reifen auf deren Haben Seite.

Contis kommen mir eigentlich nur noch ans Bike, wenn gerade nichts anderes zur Hand ist.


----------



## icruiser (18. August 2011)

Servus Gemeinde,

ich bin nach Rahmenbruch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rahmen.
Es sollte ein RCC 1.3 oder R.R.1 HT bis 2010 sein... in S 

könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen wo ich so einen Rahmen finden kann?? 
Welcher Shop könnte sowas noch "rumliegen" haben?
bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. August 2011)

ich habe genau andere erfahrungen gemacht.
müdemary war nach 1 Woche Gardasee fertig und fast blank.
kollege hate 2,4er queen drauf, die hat er noch ein jahr weiter fahren können

außerdem haben die schwalbern gerne geeiert.

kommende woche steht der 2x ac in 6 wochen an.
maxxis ardent in 2,4 hat schon einen hinter sich und steckt auch den kommenden noch locker weg.
kollege fährt den baron.
mal sehen was anschließend zu berichten gibt....

die mary hat übrigens auch nur einen ac + 0,5 wochen gardasee überstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier nun meine Bilder vom Conti MKII nach 440km Alpencross, und eines vom alten MK nach vielleicht 500km Mittelgebirge. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Vincy (18. August 2011)

*Rotwild 2012*
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=5932





*R.E1*




*R.R2 FS WC*





*R.X1 29*






*R.C1 FS 29*





*R.C1 HT 29*


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. August 2011)

darauf habe ich gewartet?
sind die kettenstreben kürzer geworden?
vorne hat es 180mm, hinten sind es die 175mm geblieben?

Hoffentlich gibt es noch andere Farben...........


----------



## Vincy (18. August 2011)

Die Kettenstreben sind beim R.E1 kürzer geworden. Das Sitzrohr abgeändert. Schade, keine Reverb Stealth. Die Farbe gefällt mir. 
Wundere mich nur, dass da noch kein X-12 neu dazu gekommen ist. 
Die 29er sind aber etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. August 2011)

danke!


----------



## ettan (19. August 2011)

Ich versteh den 29er Trend bei den Herstellern nicht, dass die Bike Magazine den Hype aufnehmen und schon fast den Lesern keine Wahl mehr lassen, als über 29er zu lesen nervt auch....

Kann mir nicht helfen aber allein von der Optik sehen 29er "komisch" aus...
Die Räder sind schwerer, die Gabeln auch und einen Alpencross mit einem 29er zu fahren  hauptsache im Trend....

Bei einem HT oder einem Rad mit 100mm lass ich mir den Trend ja noch eingehen, aber Federwege mit bis zu 140-150mm und 29 Zoll find ich affig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. August 2011)

ettan schrieb:


> Ich versteh den 29er Trend bei den Herstellern nicht, dass die Bike Magazine den Hype aufnehmen und schon fast den Lesern keine Wahl mehr lassen, als über 29er zu lesen nervt auch....
> 
> Kann mir nicht helfen aber allein von der Optik sehen 29er "komisch" aus...
> Die Räder sind schwerer, die Gabeln auch und einen Alpencross mit einem 29er zu fahren  hauptsache im Trend....
> ...





Mein Reden!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (19. August 2011)

Das R.R2 WC ist ja Kunterbunt. Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Erinnert mich irgendwie an CUBE. Die bauen auch immer so seltsam bunte Räder. 
Und ein X1 als 29", Naja...


----------



## astral67 (19. August 2011)

Gerade bei den Fullies fällt es mir immer extrem auf, wie sehr 29er von den Proportionen an "Pukyräder" erinnern


----------



## morei (19. August 2011)

Interessante Farbe am E1, bin etwas hin und her gerissen aber ich glaube es gefällt


----------



## Bolzer1711 (19. August 2011)

astral67 schrieb:


> Gerade bei den Fullies fällt es mir immer extrem auf, wie sehr 29er von den Proportionen an "Pukyräder" erinnern



Das ist richtig, wenn man sieht wo die Wippe beim X1 sitzt. Habe derzeit auch noch nichts für 29ziger übrig, habe letztens ein 29ziger in Rahmengröße L gesehen....   gebe zu, da waren die Proportionen wieder ok.

Man müsste halt wissen welche Rahmengröße hier abgebildet ist.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## at021971 (19. August 2011)

Die 29er funktionieren optisch nur bei großen Rahmen. Das heißt L und aufwärts. Sonst sieht so ein Bike irgendwie wie ein Kinderrad aus.

Das 2012 er R. R2 FS gefällt mir mit Ausnahme der DT Swiss Laufräder seher gut. Es nimmt das Design des sehr gelungenen R.X2 FS auf und kehrt zurück zu traditionnelle Rotwild Farben und Design der Decales. Mit weißen DT Swiss XR1450 Laufrädern wird es ein stimmiges Gesamtbild geben. Nach dem doch eher trostlosen 2011er Modell ein Schritt in die Richtige Richtung. Auch hat man zum Glück auf die unsäglichen UCI Worldcup Regenbogenringes verzichtet.    

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## grosser (19. August 2011)

Man/n müsste mal so ein Ding Probefahren! Vom Aussehen kann man keine Fahreigenschaften ableiten. 
Als ich vor 25 Jahren mit dem ersten MTB in meinem Dorf auftauchte, mussten man sich auch erst mal an den Anblick gewöhnen.
Bei uns sind schon einige 29er unterwegs und die wollen uns immer beweisen, dass sie schneller und besser unterwegs sind! Gelingt ihnen aber in den wenigsten Fällen!
Ich werde demnächst mal ein 29er probe fahren und danach meine Meinung darüber bilden.


----------



## astral67 (19. August 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Man/n müsste mal so ein Ding Probefahren! Vom Aussehen kann man keine Fahreigenschaften ableiten.
> Als ich vor 25 Jahren mit dem ersten MTB in meinem Dorf auftauchte, mussten man sich auch erst mal an den Anblick gewöhnen.
> Bei uns sind schon einige 29er unterwegs und die wollen uns immer beweisen, dass sie schneller und besser unterwegs sind! Gelingt ihnen aber in den wenigsten Fällen!
> Ich werde demnächst mal ein 29er probe fahren und danach meine Meinung darüber bilden.



Fahreigenschaften sind ja auch nicht kritisiert worden. Aber zumindest mir muß ein Bike auch optisch zusagen. Und eben das tun die 29er (als Fullies und in den abgebildeten Grössen schonmal gar nicht) einfach nicht.


----------



## giles (19. August 2011)

Wie ändern sich die Spezi der "normalen" C und X - Modelle.


----------



## Orakel (19. August 2011)

egal vom wlechem Hersteller, ich kann mit den 29er nichts anfangen, Überhaupt nichts.
Das 29er X2 geht mal gar net, sieht aus wie der Rahmen geschrumpft wäre, nur die Räder sind gleich geblieben. 
Zum Conti/Schwalbethema mein erster Satz RQ in 2,2 hat 1700km gehalten ohne dass mir Stollen davon geflogen wären, Kumpel hat in jetzt auf seinem Spez. Enduro drauf (nach NN )ist so begeistert wie ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotchili001 (19. August 2011)

*Das neue R.R2-FS finde ich SUPER!*
*Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe,das Rotwild kein R.R2-HT/29 bringt!*


----------



## giles (22. August 2011)

Ich sag es nur ungern, jedoch am WE hätte ich mir ein 29" X1 gewünscht. Rein vom kurbeln her wären dir Anstiege kürzer geworden und die Abfahrten noch schneller.


----------



## C_dale (22. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich war für fast zwei Wochen mit meiner schlechteren Hälfte bei unseren Nachbarn in der ehemaligen KuK-Monarchie in Kleinarl (St. Johann, Salzburger Land)). Mit dabei ein CUBE WLS und ein Corratec x-force. Nachdem es dort - wie im alpinen Gelände üblich - recht steil und beschwerlich zum Biken ist, wollte meine "Madame" nicht mehr fahren und so haben wir uns für einen Tag im Club Amade` zwei Rotwild T1 Hybrid ausgeliehen. Die Dinger haben 80 mm Federweg, Formula RX1-Bremsen und 29er . Je nach Modus haben sie eine Reichweite von bis zu 62 km und erklimmen als Pedelecs bei geladenem Akku gut ihre 1000 Höhenmeter. Bei Stufe 3 und im Sport-Modus brettert man mit mit 15 - 20 km/h eine Steigung hinauf, bei der der Normalbiker gewöhnlich schiebt. Das gibt schon ein geiles Gefühl, aber würde einen auf Dauer - so glaube ich -, doch recht faul werden lassen. Die 29er machen das Bike recht laufruhig, die Formulas verzögern hervorragend, wobei speziell bei meinem Leihbike die Vorderbremse von Quietschen, Ächszen und Dröhnen ein weites Klangspektrum bot. Die anderen Leihbikes im Club der Marke Giant waren , so weit ich das beurteilen konnte, im ordentlichen Zustand.
In dieser Zeit habe ich weder etwas von Rahmenbrüchen oder sonstigen Ausfällen bei den Rotwild-Pedelecs als auch bei den Giant-Bikes
in der dortigen Bike-Station mitbekommen.


----------



## Düst__ (23. August 2011)

Uiii... das neue E.1...

Kürzere Streben: toll!!!  Noch mehr verspieltheit...

Die Farbe:  Nicht schön... Hoffentlich gibts das auch in anderer combi.. Vorallem machen die rot eloxierten teile ordentlich was her beim 2011 E.1
Und nun? Irgendwie langweilig 

180mm: braucht man nicht wirklich ist aber nicht schlecht wenn man hat...



Die spannung steigt...2012 wir kommen...


----------



## Nismo99 (23. August 2011)

...mich flasht das neue E1  

Das R.R2 allerdings erinnert stark an Cube. Für meine Begriffe zu poppig. Da freu ich mich doch über das 2010er


----------



## ettan (23. August 2011)

Ich hab heute an meinem Hausberg mal spontan mit einem Biker zum rauffahren getauscht. Er bekam mein Rotwild und ich sein 29er Hardtail (Felt Nine Race). 

Wir unterhielten uns kurz (ah ein Rotwild, wollt ich mir auch kaufen und dann wurde es aber das 29er, denn die Zeitungen schrieben ja, dass die die "Revolution" wären und auch mein Händler meinte bla bla bla...)

Fazit, als ich mit dem 29er oben angekommen bin:

Also ruhiger fahren die Kisten ja (etwas), aaaaaaaaaaber, wo ist denn bitte der Vorteil??? 

Zum treten z.T. für meinen Geschmack sogar schwerer Bergauf, kurze schnelle Stücke dazwischen auf der Geraden waren def. nicht schneller, ruhiger oder in irgend einer Form, dass man sagen könnte, ja da merkt man einen gewaltigen Unterschied....

Oben angekommen tauschten wir die Räder wieder, denn aufs runterfahren hatte ich mit dem Teil auch keine Lust mehr (Forststraße).  

Der Nette mann will jetzt auch wieder ein 26er (Rotwild gefiel ihm ja immer schon...) und ärgert sich dass er sich so "einlullen" lies, denn auch er sagte, dass es zum Großteil leichter mit meinem war, als mit seinem, "Race 29er". Meines wiegt übrigens 12,5 Kilo, das andere um die 12 Kilo für ein Race HT

Gerade auf einem Stück mit über 22% Steigung bin ich fast eingegangen mit den riesen Rädern. Von wegen "revolution"


----------



## K3RMIT (24. August 2011)

Mal ne doofe Frage meinerseits 
Was sind das für Bremsen am C1 wo das Rotwild Logo aufgelasert oder sonstwas ist??
Sehe ich jetzt öfter, wo gibt es die Bremse dann zu kaufen *lechz*
sieht geilo aus und hatt echt was.


----------



## at021971 (24. August 2011)

Sind Formulas (R1X oder RX20) und Du bekommst ab und zu diese Versionen mit Rotwild Logo bei Händlern, wie z.B. www.fun-corner.de, wenn diese Rotwildfahrer das Quietschen dieser Stopper nicht mehr aushalten. ;-)

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## K3RMIT (24. August 2011)

hmpf quitschen die also auch?
ich hab so madige Formula Oro's dran und die sind echt nicht mehr auszuhalten, ich krieg bald tinnitus.
wenn die also auch quitschen dann rüst ich echt auf MT8 um oder ähnliches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (24. August 2011)

Viele behelfen sich mit Scheiben von anderen Herstellern. Zum Beispiel soll man mit Shimano Bremsscheiben gut Ergebnisse erreichen.

Ich hatte die Formula RX20 bei den Probefahrten mit meinem R.R2 FS. Unter anderem, weil die Bremse ständig nervtötend quietschte, habe ich sie gegen eine Magura Marta SL getausch. Damit ist mit wenigen Ausnahmen Ruhe eingekehrt.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Kiefer (24. August 2011)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> hmpf quitschen die also auch?
> ich hab so madige Formula Oro's dran und die sind echt nicht mehr auszuhalten, ich krieg bald tinnitus.
> wenn die also auch quitschen dann rüst ich echt auf MT8 um oder ähnliches.


 

Hallo

Mit den Shimano XT-Scheiben, macht die RX1 viel Freude 

Kein quischten oder andere Schleifgeräusche !

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## K3RMIT (24. August 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Sind Formulas (R1X oder RX20) und Du bekommst ab und zu diese Versionen mit Rotwild Logo bei Händlern, wie z.B. www.fun-corner.de, wenn diese Rotwildfahrer das Quietschen dieser Stopper nicht mehr aushalten. ;-)
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas



gibts die dann in sonderangebote oder wo sind die dann zu finden? is das neuware oder die gebrauchten abmontiert vom neurad?


----------



## at021971 (24. August 2011)

wenn sie es anbieten sind es neue, aber abmontierte von einem Neurad.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## K3RMIT (24. August 2011)

zu finden in der rubrik Bremsen bei Formula dann oder irgendwie in einer Schnäppchen Rubrik?


----------



## Vincy (24. August 2011)

Frag mal den Matthias (Chef von schaltwerk-bikes), dort bekommst du die Bremsen auch. Der bietet die auch öfters hier im Bikemarkt an. 
http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/
Es gibt 2 Versionen:
R1X = R1 Bremshebel mit RX Bremssattel
RX 20 = RX in black mit RW-Logo
optional auch mit "externer" Druckpunktverstellung und Hebelverstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pelue67 (24. August 2011)

Also ich hab mit den R1X Formulas kaum Probleme.
Mein Händler hat die Kanten der bremsklätze etwas abgefeilt und dann war Ruhe.
Fahre sie jetzt seit 1500km und bin zufrieden. Ab und zu quietscht es etwas und klingelt in Kurven, aber kein Grund, sie auszutauschen.


----------



## Feldwiesel (25. August 2011)

Ich kann den Hype um die 29iger auch nicht nachvollziehen.
War mein Steppenwolf leid und bin ein Specialized und Felt in 29 probegefahren.
Hat mich nicht überzeugt!
Da ist mir glücklicherweise ein gebrauchtes RC1 HT über den weg gelaufen.
Gefahren für gut befunden und gekauft.
Danach noch ein bischen umgebaut und jetzt bin ich zufrieden!!!!


>


----------



## Vincy (25. August 2011)

Hier eine R.E1 2012 "Richie Special Edition" Bikepräsentation von Richie http://videos.mtb-news.de/v/15702


----------



## davodin (25. August 2011)

Hallo,

Ich suche ein RC1 HT Pro 2009 oder 2010, aber in Flandern sind die kaum zu finden?

freundliche grusse

davy

[email protected]


----------



## Vincy (25. August 2011)

Schau mal bei Schaltwerk-Bikes. Ist in Cochem, somit auch nicht allzu weit entfernt von Belgien. 
http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/?page=117&p=807


----------



## at021971 (25. August 2011)

Alternative wäre auch www.s-tec-sports.de am Niederrhein bei Schermbeck. Das sind von Antwerpen aus rund 200 km in Richtung Duisburg und dann nach Wesel und Hünxe.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## icruiser (25. August 2011)

So ich bin nach ärgerlichem Rahmenbruch und noch ärgerlicherem "Service" seitens Rotwild in ein neues Lager gewechselt.

Ich finde wenn man von Fehlern im Produkt oder beim Schweißen weis sollte die Firma sich diese eingestehen und entsprechend handeln!
Wie gut ein Hersteller ist merkt man halt nicht bei sonnigen Ausfahrten sondern bei den ersten Problemchen am Bike.

Ob ein Rahmen bei 50kg Fahrergewicht bei normaln XC-Touren reisen darf oder nicht... man sollte sich wenigstens mit einem ordentlichen Beschwerdemanagement um den Kunden kümmern.

Meine Konzequenz ist: ich habe mir statt einem neuen Rotwild dann doch lieber ein Rocky Mountain Vertex gekauft.

PS: die Stimmung ist in eine Thread mit glücklichen Bikern ist auch viel besser als in einem wo andauernd Probleme an den Bikes auftauchen.


----------



## morei (26. August 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gibt es noch andere Farben...........



Laut Richeys Aussage in dem Video noch schwarz und poliertes Alu.
Allerdings ist sein Bike da auch deutlich anders aufgebaut als das auf dem Foto ?!
Wer weiss, ob das mit den Farben auch wieder geändert wurde


----------



## Deichfräse (26. August 2011)

Schwarz wäre natürlich genial für das E1 - zumindest nach meinem Geschmack. Aber auch mit poliertem Alu kann ich mir das auch sehr gut vorstellen.
Die kleinen Weiterentwicklungen für 2012 lassen auf jeden Fall das Bedürfnis nach diesem Bike weiter wachsen. Allerdings braucht es da auch noch ein bißchen Zeit den Sparstrumpf zu füllen.


----------



## at021971 (26. August 2011)

Wer sich die Überraschung für die Eurobike aufsparen möchte, möge hart zu sich selbst sein und davon absehen folgendem Link zu folgen. 

Für alle anderen hier der Rotwild Katalog für das Modelljahr 2012. Viel Spaß beim Pläne schmieden und Träumen, auch wenn manch ein Traum hiermit ausgeträumt sein mag. 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UH0KM8IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pelue67 (26. August 2011)

Danke, Thomas. Konnte nicht widerstehen!

Bremsen nun Magura und Shimano - tschüss Formula.


----------



## Andreas S. (26. August 2011)

Ich fahre die Formula R1 mit Formula Scheiben 180/160 seit 3Jahren (ca.20.000 km)und habe keine Probleme mit quietschen oder Fading.
Den äußeren Rand der Bremsscheiben habe ich entgratet.Die Bremsbeläge werden regelmäßig ausgebaut und mit etwas Schleifpapier gereinigt und entgratet.Auch die Rückseite der Beläge werden gereinigt.mit einem sauberen Lappen reinige ich auch die Kolben.Dauer max. 2 min.
Hatte noch nie Luft in der Leitung bzw. Bremsflüssigkeit gewechselt.
Für mich ist die R1 TOP


----------



## Kiefer (26. August 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Wer sich die Überraschung für die Eurobike aufsparen möchte, möge hart zu sich selbst sein und davon absehen folgendem Link zu folgen.
> 
> Für alle anderen hier der Rotwild Katalog für das Modelljahr 2012. Viel Spaß beim Pläne schmieden und Träumen, auch wenn manch ein Traum hiermit ausgeträumt sein mag.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UH0KM8IT




Hallo Thomas

Interessant 

Wie entwickeln sich eigentlich die Preise in 2012 ?

Grüße
Thomas

PS:Meine Begeisterung für den Garmin Edge 800 wächst von Tag zu Tag


----------



## at021971 (26. August 2011)

Ja, der Edge ist schon klasse. Er ermöglicht einem ein ganz anderes Biken. Man kommt viel weiter rum. Der Aktionsradius wird größer und man befährt Gegenden, die man ohne so ein GPS-Gerät wohl meist nicht erreciht hätte. Weiterhin viel Spaß!


----------



## BenniH27 (27. August 2011)

Hey,
Fährt jemand an seinem X2 einen 2-fach Antrieb mit Kettenführung? Wenn ja welche denn? Bin auf der Suche für SRAM 2x10 und die Truvativ X-Guide ist ja scheinbar noch nicht raus...

Gruß Benni


----------



## Orakel (27. August 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Wer sich die Überraschung für die Eurobike aufsparen möchte, möge hart zu sich selbst sein und davon absehen folgendem Link zu folgen.
> 
> Für alle anderen hier der Rotwild Katalog für das Modelljahr 2012. Viel Spaß beim Pläne schmieden und Träumen, auch wenn manch ein Traum hiermit ausgeträumt sein mag.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UH0KM8IT


ich widerstehe der Versuchung  mein Händler bringt ihn mir am Mittwoch von der EB mit solange halte ich es aus.


----------



## Nismo99 (27. August 2011)

...zieht Rotwild von Dietzenbach nach Dieburg um??


----------



## pelue67 (27. August 2011)

Ja, ab 05.09. in Dieburg.


----------



## Deichfräse (28. August 2011)

Na, ich konnte dem "Online-Katalog" auch nicht widerstehen...
Meine Entscheidung für Rotwild wird auch in 2012 einmal mehr bestärkt. Eigentlich fehlt nur der Einsatz des X12-Systems an der Hinterachse. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht wirklich schlüssig, ob das der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist und sich die Lizenzgebühren tatsächlich lohnen.


@Kiefer: Ich möchte meinen Edge 800 auch nicht mehr missen. Gibt sicher noch hier und da Verbesserungsbedarfe, aber das Ding ist schon sehr nah dran an dem was wir Biker im Gestrüpp so brauchen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. August 2011)

Kommt jemand zur Eurobike?
Vielleicht kann er mal prüfen, ob sich der Sattel noch komplett versenken lässt?
Auf den Fotos scheint das nicht mehr der Fall zu sein?

(Mit Ganz meine ich, freie Bahn bis zum Tretlager)

Danke!


----------



## SirRHadfield (1. September 2011)

Und wieder ein Ritter mehr.

Ich würde mich gerne in Eure Runde einreihen, hab seit kurzem einen 2011er X1-Rahmen zu Hause liegen, der jetzt darauf wartet aufgebaut zu werden:







Die Komponenten werde ich größtenteils von meinem Votec übernehmen, bis halt auf alles, was man esser neu macht oder dessen Reiz man nicht stanhalten kann. ;-)
Nur muß ich leider gerade noch ausharren, hab derzeit nen gebrochenen Finger und einhändig mit links lass ich das lieber...

Gruß Urs


----------



## at021971 (1. September 2011)

willkommen in unserem Kreis und viel Spaß beim Aufbau und noch mehr beim späteren Biken!

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## giles (1. September 2011)

SirRHadfield schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Ritter mehr.
> 
> Ich würde mich gerne in Eure Runde einreihen, hab seit kurzem einen 2011er X1-Rahmen zu Hause liegen, der jetzt darauf wartet aufgebaut zu werden:
> 
> ...





Als ich dies gemacht habe, wurde alles bis auf das Schaltwerk getauscht  übrigens auch Votec zu X1


----------



## SirRHadfield (1. September 2011)

Ja, man kommt da schnell in den Kaufrausch 

Aber da ich am Votec erst grade einiges ersetzt habe (Hope tech M4, Kindshock, komplett neue XT) und der Rest auch noch ziemlich frisch ist (Crossmax ST, Steinerdesign, RF Deus etc.) wird es wohl großteils auf Kleinteile (Umwerfer, Rotwild Flaschenhalter, Züge, Innenlager etc.) rauslaufen. 


Das ist der Spender:


----------



## giles (1. September 2011)

Auch ein M6 

Meine Elise war nur blau  

Warts ab, ich hab genauso gedacht wie du, und habe jetzt eine schöne volle Ersatzteilkiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (1. September 2011)

bike-TV mit Rotwild von der Eurobike
http://tv.bike-magazin.de/video/Rotwild/2f0ca4d947463ed52360104737e697d5


----------



## Orakel (2. September 2011)

hab gestern den Rotwild 2012 Katalog von meinen Händler bekommen,das X2 in Braun hat was, die 29er sehn recht komisch aus, (vorallem das X1).
Was mir gefällt, das Rotwild den bestehenden (bewährten)Modellen einen neuen "Farbanstrich" verpasst hat und nicht mit neuen Modellen "um sich wirft" wie manch andere Hersteller, der meint jedes jahr das Bike neu erfinden zu müssen.


----------



## K3RMIT (2. September 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> hab gestern den Rotwild 2012 Katalog von meinen Händler bekommen,das X2 in Braun hat was, die 29er sehn recht komisch aus, (vorallem das X1).
> Was mir gefällt, das Rotwild den bestehenden (bewährten)Modellen einen neuen "Farbanstrich" verpasst hat und nicht mit neuen Modellen "um sich wirft" wie manch andere Hersteller, der meint jedes jahr das Bike neu erfinden zu müssen.



 Yeah mein reden!
Genau das Thema hatt ich mitn Arbeitskollegen heute und ich fand auch das Vorwort in der Bike geil.
Das ist mal 'n Bike entwickelt und könnte reifen, nein mann muss ja gleich das Rad wieder neu erfinden und die nächste Technologie die eigtl. kein Mensch braucht in den Ring werfen.

Dem Herrn sei's gedankt für den allerneusten 29er Boom.
Und die Leut kaufen wie verrückt, ich checks nicht mehr.

Ich kann jedenfalls nix mehr hören von 29er'n.


----------



## bohaim (3. September 2011)

Hallo,


Ich meld mich hier auch mal in der ROTWILD Fraktion zu Wort... 

Folgendes Anliegen. 
Ich fahre im moment ein Rotwild Red Three, hab da auch schon viel dran rumgebastelt...
Spiele nun mit dem Gedanken den Rahmen zu tauschen...
Und zwar dachte ich an einen X2.
Frage hierzu, lohnt sich das?
Bzw. hat da jemand Erfahrungen damit, Vergleiche oder ähnliches?
Freu mich über jede Hilfe/Anregung/Vorschlag...etc 
Beste Grüße,
Joe


----------



## nauker (3. September 2011)

Ich schalt mich gerad mal dazwischen...

letzte Woche hat es meinen Marta SL (Carbon-) Bremshebel erwischt - sauber durchgebrochen! Damit mein Rad schnell wieder fahrfähig wird... 

--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=542255

Dank Euch!

ein schönes Radfahrwochenende!


----------



## fraemisch (5. September 2011)

Eurobike

1) Kann mich meinen Vorgängern nur anschliessen:
- 29 schauen immer aus wie ein Kinderfahrad, wo der Kleine noch reinwachsen muss. Ist aber nicht nur bei Rotwild so
- das X2 in braun ist der absolute Hammer...schaut halt aus wie ein Rotwild in der freien Natur..Hoffe, dass es andere Modelle auch mal in der Farbe gibt

2) mein altes Problem mit Lackriss C2

habe ja schon Nummer 3. 2 von 2010 und 1 von 2011 wo ja der neue Lack das Problem beheben sollte . Anbei der Riss Stand Sept 2011
Aber, jetzt kommst: 2012 Rahmen ist überarbeitet und verstärkt, also doch nicht nur Lackproblemchen. Finde ich toll, dass jetzt endlich RW reagiert hat. Hoffe damit jetzt ein Bike zu bekommen, dass länger als ne halbe Stunde ohne Macke hält..


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. September 2011)

Wenn der Lack den kram nicht beisammen hält, dann muss wohl etwas mehr Rahmenmaterial her?
Ist jemand überrascht?

Es handelt sich hierbei um ein auf Zug beanspruchtes Rohr.
Unter der Dämpferwippe addieren sich die Zugkräfte aus der Fahrerlast und der Wippe.
Rotwild ist nicht der einzige Hersteller der an der Stelle nachbessert.


----------



## fraemisch (5. September 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wenn der lack den kram nicht beisammenhält, dann muss wohl etwas mehr rahmenmaterial her?
> ist jemand überrascht?




Ja..ich, denn ich wurde 1,5 Jahre abgetan mit den Worten: Sie sind der einzige und wir wissen auch nicht, was Sie mit dem Bike machen....


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. September 2011)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Ja..ich, denn ich wurde 1,5 Jahre abgetan mit den Worten: Sie sind der einzige und wir wissen auch nicht, was Sie mit dem Bike machen....



Was hast du erwartet?
Ein Zugeständnis in Form eines Konstruktionsfehlers hätte doch zu unweigerlich zu einem Rückruf geführt..........


----------



## fraemisch (5. September 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Was hast du erwartet?
> Ein Zugeständnis in Form eines Konstruktionsfehlers hätte doch zu unweigerlich zu einem Rückruf geführt..........




Ja und ich bin froh, dass es jetzt eine Lösung gibt und finde das RW nach wie vor echt schöne Bikes abliefert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. September 2011)

Ich schiele auch auf das E1.
Die Erfahrungen mit dem X1 meiner Freundin waren überaus positiv.


----------



## bohaim (5. September 2011)

X2 in Braun:

Gibts da irgendwo ein Bild von im Netz?

Link?


----------



## fraemisch (5. September 2011)

bohaim schrieb:


> X2 in Braun:
> 
> Gibts da irgendwo ein Bild von im Netz?
> 
> Link?



Habs nur in Org gesehen und leider kein Photo gemacht :-(


----------



## at021971 (5. September 2011)

bohaim schrieb:


> X2 in Braun:
> 
> Gibts da irgendwo ein Bild von im Netz?
> 
> Link?


 
Im Katalog gibt es ein Bild vom R.X2 in braun: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UH0KM8IT


----------



## bohaim (5. September 2011)

Merci für den Link!

Sieht nett aus!


----------



## HSK-Rotwild (5. September 2011)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Ja..ich, denn ich wurde 1,5 Jahre abgetan mit den Worten: Sie sind der einzige und wir wissen auch nicht, was Sie mit dem Bike machen....



Hallo Leute,

ich glaube es ist jetzt an der Zeit mich auch einmal bei Euch anzumelden. Ich lese schon etwas länger mit und ich kann Dir sagen das Du nicht alleine mit dem Problem bist. Ich habe 18.06.2011 ein C2 Pro für mich und ein C1 Pro WMS für meine Frau gekauft. An beiden Rädern sind noch Laufräder und Bremsen getauscht worden und bei mir Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze in Carbon.

Soweit So Gut, nach ca drei Wochen hatte ich fast denselben Riss wie Du hinter dem Dämpfer. Das Problem der Südtirol Urlaub steht vor der Tür. (Da sitze ich jetzt gerade  ). Also eine Mail mit Fotos an Rotwild und eine an den Händler, es war Sonntag. Montag Antwort von Rotwild möchte mich bitte an den Händler wenden alles ist schon geklärt.

Also ich den Händler angerufen, Rotwild sagt der Schaden ist leider bekannt (Lackriss ) und es ist ein C1 Rahmen unterwegs den ich bis zum erscheinen des 2012 fahren kann. Am Mittwoch ist ein Nagelneuer C1 Rahmen gekommen den der Händler sofort umgebaut hat und der bekommt jetzt in Südtirol die Berge gezeigt.

So bald der 2012 Rahmen lieferbar ist wird dann erneut umgebaut.
Laut Rotwild ist der neue Rahmen verstärkt worden, damit es keine Probleme mehr gibt.

Hoffentlich!

Aber vom Service kann ich mich wirklich nicht Beschweren leider habe ich immer 150km eine Tour bis zu meinem Händler der aber auch einen super Service leistet.

Am Samstag waren wir mit unseren Hirschen und 8125 anderen Bikern auf dem Stilfser Joch (2760m) bei strahlendem Sonnenschein aber das ist eine andere Geschichte .

Gruß STEFAN.

PS. wenn einer ein live Bild vom 2012 C2 Rahmen hat bitte einstellen den Katalog habe ich schon runtergeladen. Besten Dank


----------



## fraemisch (5. September 2011)

HSK-Rotwild schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich glaube es ist jetzt an der Zeit mich auch einmal bei Euch anzumelden. Ich lese schon etwas länger mit und ich kann Dir sagen das Du nicht alleine mit dem Problem bist. Ich habe 18.06.2011 ein C2 Pro für mich und ein C1 Pro WMS für meine Frau gekauft. An beiden Rädern sind noch Laufräder und Bremsen getauscht worden und bei mir Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze in Carbon.
> 
> ...



Viel Spass, ist echt ne schöne Gegend...

Rotwild war auch bei mir kulant (immer hin 2 neue Rahmen) und ich dachte ja auch, dass mit dem 2011 Rahmen das Problem gelöst ist. Als es dann wieder aufgetaucht ist und mir jedoch versichert worden ist, dass es nur Lack ist, habe ich entschlossen mal einfach zu fahren. Den Verlauf habe ich dokumentiert (kann ja nix passieren, da nur Lackriss.) Allerdings hat der RW-Kollege auf der Messe echt "grosse Augen" bekommen hat, als ich ihm das aktulle Photo gezeigt habe...

Allerdings dauert es ja noch bis 2012 und ich will eigentlich meine Bike-saison noch nicht einstellen. Also auf zum Händler und auch ne Zwischenlösung anfragen...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. September 2011)

bohaim schrieb:


> X2 in Braun:
> 
> Gibts da irgendwo ein Bild von im Netz?
> 
> Link?



Von der Eurobike 2012





Ride on
Chris


----------



## fraemisch (5. September 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Von der Eurobike 2012
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/5/8/7/8/_/large/DSC07470_2.jpg
> 
> ...




lecker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HSK-Rotwild (5. September 2011)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Viel Spass, ist echt ne schöne Gegend...
> 
> 
> Allerdings dauert es ja noch bis 2012 und ich will eigentlich meine Bike-saison noch nicht einstellen. Also auf zum Händler und auch ne Zwischenlösung anfragen...




Hi,

Also mir hat man mitte August gesagt das die neuen Rahmen nicht mehr lange dauern würden, wenn die Euro Bike erstmal vorbei ist wird es mit dem Ausliefern nicht mehr lange dauern.

Aber Steinschläge hat der Austauschrahmen schon genug und eine Woche habe ich noch...................... 

Ich werde auch einmal Anfragen, was ich für den C1 Rahmen zahlen soll wenn ich ihn behalten würde.

Gruss Stefan.


----------



## Vincy (6. September 2011)

HSK-Rotwild schrieb:


> .
> 
> PS. wenn einer ein live Bild vom 2012 C2 Rahmen hat bitte einstellen den Katalog habe ich schon runtergeladen. Besten Dank


----------



## fraemisch (6. September 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


>



Soweit ich RW verstanden habe, ist dies noch der 2011 Rahmen, da der 2012 erst in die Produktion geht...leider sieht man somit die Verstärkung noch nicht ..


----------



## HSK-Rotwild (6. September 2011)

@ Vincy

Besten Dank für das Bild, zum Glück scheinen die Farben ja so zu bleiben.

Was auffällt ist das die Schwinge etwas anders aussieht.  Erstmal ist sie jetzt Weiß und ich glaube, etwas dicker in Vergleich zu meiner.


----------



## chris-2 (6. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

beziehen sich die Rahmenbrüche (ich meine natürlich die Lackrisse) nur auf das C1? Ich intressiere mich nämlich für das X1 welches dem C1 ein wenig gleicht.


----------



## SirRHadfield (6. September 2011)

@HSK-Rotwild:

Zumindest formtechnisch hat sich an den Schwingen wohl nichts geändert zwischen den 2011er und den 2012er Modellen. Das hat mir beim X1 auch Matthias Knigge von Schaltwerk so bestätigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (6. September 2011)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> ...beziehen sich die Rahmenbrüche (ich meine natürlich die Lackrisse) nur auf das C1? Ich intressiere mich nämlich für das X1 welches dem C1 ein wenig gleicht.


 
Sie beziehen sich ausschließlich auf das R.C2 FS, also der Carbonableger des R.C1 FS. Das R.C1 FS ist aus Alu und hat keine diesbezüglichen Probleme.


----------



## Nismo99 (7. September 2011)

...weiß jemand, was das für ein Sattel auf dem R.C2 [siehe oben] ist?

Sieht fein aus!


----------



## Vincy (7. September 2011)

Das ist ein Fizik Tundra 2 Carbon braided. Den gibt es auch mit Titan- oder Manganese-Gestell. Zudem auch noch in verschiedenen Farbvarianten.
Das Spitzenmodell ist der Tundra 00.
http://www.fizik.it/product.aspx?c=tundra00
http://www.fizik.it/product.aspx?c=TUNDRA-2
http://www.fizik.it/product.aspx?c=Tundra2-Kium


----------



## at021971 (7. September 2011)

Bei Issuu gibt es ein Katalogupdate. Dort ist auch das R.C1 Hybrid mit Bild udn Daten aufgeführt. In der vorherigen Version wurde es nur als Umriß gezeigt: http://issuu.com/rotwild/docs/rotwild_2012_deutsch#download 

Zudem liegt es nun wohl in einer besseren Auflösung vor, denn es sind jetzt 95 MB anstatt vorher 18 MB. Einziger Pferdefuß ist, dass man sich zum Download bei Issuu eigentlich anmelden muß. Kostet aber nichts! Jedoch geht der Link bei mir auch nach dem Schließen des Browsers ohne erneutes Login. Müßt es einfach mal probieren.


----------



## Nismo99 (8. September 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das ist ein Fizik Tundra 2 Carbon braided. Den gibt es auch mit Titan- oder Manganese-Gestell. Zudem auch noch in verschiedenen Farbvarianten.
> Das Spitzenmodell ist der Tundra 00.
> http://www.fizik.it/product.aspx?c=tundra00
> http://www.fizik.it/product.aspx?c=TUNDRA-2
> http://www.fizik.it/product.aspx?c=Tundra2-Kium


 
Cool, danke für die Info Vincy!

Sind vglw schwer ggü einem Selle Italia SLR :-/


----------



## RW_Eddy (8. September 2011)

BenniH27 schrieb:


> Hey,
> Fährt jemand an seinem X2 einen 2-fach Antrieb mit Kettenführung? Wenn ja welche denn? Bin auf der Suche für SRAM 2x10 und die Truvativ X-Guide ist ja scheinbar noch nicht raus...
> 
> Gruß Benni



Hi Benny, 
Hast Du schon Erfahrungen sammeln können ?

Habe ein 2011er X1 und suche eine Kettenführung dafür. Bei 2 fach habe ich an eine Shaman Commander gedacht (ISCG05).
Hat jemand diese am X1 verbaut oder kann was dazu sagen?

Viele Grüße
Eddy


----------



## BenniH27 (8. September 2011)

Bin bisher noch unschlüssig. Hab auch noch keine lösung in der praxis testen können bzw erfahrungen gesammelt. Denk ich warte auf die truvativ x-guide weil ich doch gern nen bashguard hätte. Wobei die blackspire twinty 2x auch interessant sein könnte. Denk ich warte bis alles draußen ist und entscheide dann auch je nach preis...


----------



## jmr-biking (9. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich war mit meinem R.GT2 mal wieder unterwegs. Diesmal 2 Tage auf Roland Stauder`s Stoneman-Trail. www.stoneman.it
Mehr Info`s und Fotos wird es demnächst auf meiner Homepage geben. www.jmr-biking.de

Ich traf dort auf wilde Tiere:






War auf hohen Bergen:





Hatte geniale Aussichten auf die Sextner Dolomiten:





Erlebte einen schönen Sonnenaufgang an der Sillianer Hütte:





Trug mein Bike stellenweise über den karnischen Höhenweg:





Und bikte auf epischen Trails rund um den Passo Silvella:





Undbedingt mal nachfahren!!!


----------



## FSR1 (9. September 2011)

Den Stonemailtrail werde ich mit Freunden vom 01.10. bis 03.10.2011 fahren.


----------



## FSR1 (9. September 2011)

Meine Stonemantrail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (9. September 2011)

Aus der Not heraus geboren. Musste mein R2 HT Streetbike mal eben auf ein marathontaugliches MTB umbauen, da ich morgen am Vulkanbike Marathon in Daun teilnehmen möchte:







Mein R1 FS kränkelt nämlich etwas. Riss an der Schweißnaht vom Steuerrohr und Unterrrohr.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. September 2011)

leider Kernschrott....


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. September 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Aus der Not heraus geboren. Musste mein R2 HT Streetbike mal eben auf ein marathontaugliches MTB umbauen, da ich morgen am Vulkanbike Marathon in Daun teilnehmen möchte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na das ist ja blöd. Schade fürs R1. 
Welche Distanz willst denn morgen fahren?
Ich werd auch da sein, und mal die 85km versuchen! 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## at021971 (9. September 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> .....Mein R1 FS kränkelt nämlich etwas. Riss an der Schweißnaht vom Steuerrohr und Unterrrohr.


 
So ein schei...! Ich hoffe Du hast noch Garantie drauf. Dann kannst Du Dir ja was schönes aus dem 2011er oder 2012er Porfolio wählen. 

Aber wenn man das so beobachtet, häufen sich die Probleme in letzter Zeit scheinbar wieder. Kürzlich das RCC 1.3, das an der gleichen Stelle riss. Die leidige Geschichte mit den 2010er und 2012er R.C2 FS. Ich hoffe mal dass wir nicht wieder in die geleichen Qualitätsprobleme geraten, die wir Anfang des Jahrtausends schon mal mit den RCC.09 und RCC.07 hatten.


----------



## at021971 (9. September 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich war mit meinem R.GT2 mal wieder unterwegs. Diesmal 2 Tage auf Roland Stauder`s Stoneman-Trail. www.stoneman.it
> Mehr Info`s und Fotos wird es demnächst auf meiner Homepage geben. www.jmr-biking.de
> 
> ...


 
Klasse Bilder, die Lust auf mehr machen! An den Stoneman Trail hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Wäre wahrscheinlich was für ein Wochenende. 

Bin schon gespannt auf die Tourinfos und weiteren Bilder auf Deiner Homepage. 

Auch wenn ich den Track schon geplant habe, wäre ich an Deiner GPS Aufzeichung interessiert.


----------



## jmr-biking (9. September 2011)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Na das ist ja blöd. Schade fürs R1.
> Welche Distanz willst denn morgen fahren?
> Ich werd auch da sein, und mal die 85km versuchen!
> 
> Gruß Dirk



Ich werde ebenfalls die 85 km fahren. Leider spielt das Wetter momentan noch nicht mit. Den ganzen Tag Regenschauer...


----------



## jmr-biking (9. September 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> So ein schei...! Ich hoffe Du hast noch Garantie drauf. Dann kannst Du Dir ja was schönes aus dem 2011er oder 2012er Porfolio wählen.
> 
> Aber wenn man das so beobachtet, häufen sich die Probleme in letzter Zeit scheinbar wieder. Kürzlich das RCC 1.3, das an der gleichen Stelle riss. Die leidige Geschichte mit den 2010er und 2012er R.C2 FS. Ich hoffe mal dass wir nicht wieder in die geleichen Qualitätsprobleme geraten, die wir Anfang des Jahrtausends schon mal mit den RCC.09 und RCC.07 hatten.



Ich denke nicht, dass es eine Serie ist, sondern nur ne Momentaufnahme. 

Garantie habe ich keine mehr drauf. Warte allerdings noch auf ein Angebot über meinen Händler von Rotwild. Mal sehen, was draus wird. 
Bikes habe ich noch genug und der Winter ist lang. Vielleicht ist es auch mal an der Zeit sich neu zu orientieren. 

Den GPS-Track muss ich erst noch mal bearbeiten und korrigieren. Habe ihn aber auch in 2 Etappen aufgezeichnet. So wie ich tatsächlich auch gefahren bin. Einen sehr guten Track gibt es bei gps-tour.info


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. September 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich werde ebenfalls die 85 km fahren. Leider spielt das Wetter momentan noch nicht mit. Den ganzen Tag Regenschauer...



Na dann sieht man sich ja vielleicht, auch wenns wahrscheinlich nur am Start oder im Ziel ist, da du sicherlich einiges schneller unterwegs sein wirst. 
(Hab die Startnummer 737!, und fahr mit nem 2007er RCC 0.3)

Gruß Dirk


----------



## jmr-biking (9. September 2011)

Werd mal drauf achten. In welchem Startblock ich stehe und welche Nummer ich habe, weiß ich noch nicht. Hole meine Unterlagen erst morgen früh ab. 

Mal sehen, wie schnell ich bin. Fahre mit einem Kumpel zum Spaß einen raus. Und dann hab ich ja noch 2 Tage Höhentraining hinter mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. September 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Werd mal drauf achten. In welchem Startblock ich stehe und welche Nummer ich habe, weiß ich noch nicht. Hole meine Unterlagen erst morgen früh ab.
> 
> Mal sehen, wie schnell ich bin. Fahre mit einem Kumpel zum Spaß einen raus. Und dann hab ich ja noch 2 Tage Höhentraining hinter mir.




Na dann vielleicht bis morgen!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (10. September 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich war mit meinem R.GT2 mal wieder unterwegs. Diesmal 2 Tage auf Roland Stauder`s Stoneman-Trail. www.stoneman.it
> Mehr Info`s und Fotos wird es demnächst auf meiner Homepage geben. www.jmr-biking.de
> 
> ...



Die Tour bin ich heuer auch im August an zwei Tagen gefahren. Nur am zweiten Tag hatten wir fast nur Regen. Da konnten wir das Panorama bei der Demuthpassage nur erahnen. Ist aber eine sehr schöne Tour und sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## jmr-biking (10. September 2011)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Die Tour bin ich heuer auch im August an zwei Tagen gefahren. Nur am zweiten Tag hatten wir fast nur Regen. Da konnten wir das Panorama bei der Demuthpassage nur erahnen. Ist aber eine sehr schöne Tour und sehr empfehlenswert



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Nachfahren erlaubt!


----------



## Orakel (11. September 2011)

bohaim schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Ich meld mich hier auch mal in der ROTWILD Fraktion zu Wort...
> ...


lohnt sich auf alle fälle 
bin mit meinem sehr zufrieden,klettert hervorragend, etwas steifer,(im Lenkkopf bereich wie mein vorriges X1) sehr Agil, im 2010er X1 saß ich etwas besser.
Die 2012er Modelle haben ja nimmer den Formula Kruscht dran, falls du ein 2011er Modell Erwerbst würde ich die tauschen.


----------



## Orakel (11. September 2011)

nach zwei Jahren Vinschgau/Latsch zum Bikien waren wir die letzte Woche mal wieder am Gardasee
der Einstieg zum Spass haben







am PassoRochetta ab gings Linkerhand



das Ende



das schwere Geläuf hat das X2 anstandslos gemeistert



es fühlt sich wohl


----------



## kauli (11. September 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> nach zwei Jahren Vinschgau/Latsch zum Bikien waren wir die letzte Woche mal wieder am Gardasee
> der Einstieg zum Spass haben
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (11. September 2011)

Schöne Fotos! Und der Gardasee ist immer eine Reise wert!


----------



## Orakel (11. September 2011)

Danke!
Hatte natürlich den 2012er Rotwildkatalog dabei um zuschmökern  die R.R. 2FS und Ht's gefallen mal sehrgut, schönes Design


----------



## at021971 (11. September 2011)

Das kann so voll und ganz unterschreiben...wenn ich nicht schon eins hätte, könnte ich schwach werden!


----------



## Quechua (11. September 2011)

Servus,

habe mich mittlerweile der Gemeinde angeschlossen, anbei ein Bild, ein paar weitere in meinem Album. Habe leider momentan keine bessere Qualität.






Was soll ich dagen, eine echte Fehlinvestition, die Hometrails sind jetzt echt sehr langweilig geworden. 

Spaß beiseite, dder Hinterbau geht genial, das Bike ist trotz der Größe (XL) bei gleichem Radstand deutlich wendiger und agiler als mein 901. (Das musste vorerst als Teilespender agieren). 
Interessanterweise hat Rotwild beim 2012er Modell genau die Dinge angepassst, welche ich als leichte Kritikpunkte sehe. Der Lenkwinkel könnte ein Tick flacher sein, der Dämpfer arbeitet gut, allerdings denke ich, dass für härtere Einsaätze die Möglichkeit für alternative Dämpfer gegeben sein sollte (Coil oder mindestens Piggyback Dämpfer ähnlich dem Evolver mit regelbaren Druckstufen). Dies hat man ja nun realisiert.

Hatte noch kein Bike, welches bei vergleichbaren Gabeleinbauhöhen so gut hoch geht. War mit ein entscheidender Punkt für mich. Alternativ hatte ich noch das Trek Scratch im Auge, welches ja einen ähnlich steilen Sitzwinkel hat.
Gewicht im abgebildeten Aufbau 13,9 kg,

Grüße
Alex


----------



## Andi_72 (12. September 2011)

@jmr-biking Mitleid - das ist kein schöner Anblick!

Unfd macht Mut - ich hab den selben Rahmen! (Auch der 2008er?)  Werd wohl mal einen kritischen Blick auf die Nähte werfen. Kannst du eine km-Zahl nennen?

Grüße Andi


----------



## TOM4 (12. September 2011)

Hi, bezüglich riss im r.r1fs hatte ich die selben probleme beim 08er rahmen!(Ein paar seiten vorher hab ich auch bilder eingestellt) Eingeschickt und von rotwild auf einen 09er ausgetauscht! Bis jetzt ohne probleme!
Gruß tom


----------



## Düst__ (12. September 2011)

Quechua" data-source="post: 8714726"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Quechua schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> habe mich mittlerweile der Gemeinde angeschlossen, anbei ein Bild, ein paar weitere in meinem Album. Habe leider momentan keine bessere Qualität.
> 
> ...



Hallo!!

Macht richtig laune das radel gell!?
Bin nach wie vor, immer wieder begeistert nach jeder tour...



Viel spaß damit!!!!!


----------



## waldhase (14. September 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> lohnt sich auf alle fälle
> bin mit meinem sehr zufrieden,klettert hervorragend, etwas steifer,(im Lenkkopf bereich wie mein vorriges X1) sehr Agil, im 2010er X1 saß ich etwas besser.
> Die 2012er Modelle haben ja nimmer den Formula Kruscht dran, falls du ein 2011er Modell Erwerbst würde ich die tauschen.



Warum hast du dein 2010er X1 gegen ein 2011 X2 getauscht? 
Unterscheiden sich die 2010er und 2011er X1 (außer die Ausstattung) gravierend voneinander?


----------



## hhninja81 (14. September 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Warum hast du dein 2010er X1 gegen ein 2011 X2 getauscht?
> Unterscheiden sich die 2010er und 2011er X1 (außer die Ausstattung) gravierend voneinander?



Bei den 1. Modellen handelt es sich um Alu-Rahmen, die 2. sind aus Carbon....


----------



## waldhase (14. September 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bei den 1. Modellen handelt es sich um Alu-Rahmen, die 2. sind aus Carbon....



Ach
Lies dir bitte die Fragen nochmal durch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (14. September 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ach
> Lies dir bitte die Fragen nochmal durch!


 
Ups ich glaube ich muss ins Bett sorry!


----------



## grosser (15. September 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Unterscheiden sich die 2010er und 2011er X1 (außer die Ausstattung) gravierend voneinander?



ab 2011 hat der Rahmen eine ISCG-Aufnahme


----------



## waldhase (15. September 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> ab 2011 hat der Rahmen eine ISCG-Aufnahme



Und fahrtechnisch? Die Geometrie ist ja leicht verändert (x1). 
Wer ist beide X1 (2010s & 2011) gefahren und kann etwas zu den Unterschieden sagen?
Und wer ist dann auch noch das x2 im Vergleich zum x1 gefahren?
Ich bin ein Alufan und überlege ob das X2 wirklich so viel besser,leichter, teurer ist.


----------



## Orakel (15. September 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Warum hast du dein 2010er X1 gegen ein 2011 X2 getauscht?
> Unterscheiden sich die 2010er und 2011er X1 (außer die Ausstattung) gravierend voneinander?


mein Fehler war  zum Händler zugehn und mir das X2 in echt anzuschauen, was soll ich sagen es war die Sprichwörtliche Liebe auf den ersten Blick, das war der Hauptgrund zum wechseln vom X1 zum X2.
Zu deinen fragen, ein deutlicher unterschied ist beim klettern zumerken, das X2 geht noch ne spur besser hoch, die nahezu 500gr. Gewichtsvorteil vom Alu zum Carborahmen merkst beim fahren auch, der Hinterbau spricht etwas softer an.
Vom auf/in dem Bikesitzen muss ich sagen hat mir das X1 ein etwas besseres Gefühl gegeben.


----------



## heidelberger_ci (15. September 2011)

Hallo Rotwildler,

Kann mir einer von euch verraten, wie man anhand des Rotwild Rahmens erkennt um welche Größe es sich handelt? Gibt evtl der Buchstabe in der Rahmennummer ein Hinweis auf die größe. Würde mich über ne Antwort freuen. Lg


----------



## giles (15. September 2011)

Sitzrohr oder Oberrohr messen und in die Geo des entsprechenden Typs gucken. 

So würd ich es zumindest machen.


----------



## heidelberger_ci (15. September 2011)

danke für den tipp. wieso bin ich da eigentlich nicht selbst drauf gekommen  super Danke nochmal Dir.



giles schrieb:


> Sitzrohr oder Oberrohr messen und in die Geo des entsprechenden Typs gucken.
> 
> So würd ich es zumindest machen.


----------



## at021971 (15. September 2011)

Die größe des Rahmens und das Modelljahr steht in der Rahmennummer.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## heidelberger_ci (15. September 2011)

danke, jetzt machen die Buchstaben und Nummern auch sinn für mich  



at021971 schrieb:


> Die größe des Rahmens und das Modelljahr steht in der Rahmennummer.
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (15. September 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> Vom auf/in dem Bikesitzen muss ich sagen hat mir das X1 ein etwas besseres Gefühl gegeben.



Nur mal eine Frage Orakel:

die Geometrie vom X1 und X2 sind soweit ich weiss identisch....    hat dein Gefühl dann vielleicht etwas mit einer anderen Komponentenauswahl zu tun oder hast du alle Teile vom X1 übernommen.

Bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir zum C1 noch ein X1 zulege, aber hier liegt der Unterschied bei ca. 30 mm Federweg  ;-)

Weiss jemand den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen einem C1 und X1?

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Orakel (15. September 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Nur mal eine Frage Orakel:
> 
> die Geometrie vom X1 und X2 sind soweit ich weiss identisch....    hat dein Gefühl dann vielleicht etwas mit einer anderen Komponentenauswahl zu tun oder hast du alle Teile vom X1 übernommen.
> 
> ...


du Irrst dich Bolzer, die Geos sind verschieden. Ich hatte ein 2010er X1, zum 2011er X2 ist die Geometrie anderst, das 2011er X1 hat die gleiche Geo wie das X2.
Jiep, hab die Komponeten eins zu eins vom X1 übernohmen.


----------



## RW_Eddy (15. September 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen einem C1 und X1?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Bolzer1711




Ich habe meinen 2011er X1 Rahmen mal gewogen. Mit Steuersatz, Innenlager und Sattelklemme etwas über 3500 Gramm. Ich meine 3540 Gramm. Ist jetzt schon fast 3/4 Jahr her. Ich habs leider nicht aufgeschrieben.

Eddy


----------



## Bolzer1711 (15. September 2011)

Stimmt Orakel, ich hatte X1 und X2 aus 2011 verglichen.......  zum 2010er gibt es unterschiede!

Danke Eddy... dann hätten wir schon mal das X1-Gewicht!!!

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Vincy (15. September 2011)

Laut MB-Test wiegt der 2011er X1 Rahmen (M) mit Dämpfer 3330g (Modell 2010 3030g). Der vom X2 2831g. Der vom C1 FS 2990g. 
Laut Rotwild-Datenangaben ist die Geometrie beim X1 und X2 2011 identisch.
R.X1 http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...x1-comp.539581.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm
R.X1 2010 http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...fs-comp.409784.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm
R.X2 http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-fs-pro.487737.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm
R.C1 FS http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...fs-comp.521659.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm


----------



## Orakel (15. September 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Laut MB-Test wiegt der 2011er X1 Rahmen (M) mit Dämpfer 3330g. Der vom C1 FS dagegen 2990g. Der vom X2 2831g.


in Gr.M das X2 mit Steuersatz und Dämpfer 2909gr.und Pressfit Innenlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (15. September 2011)

Weiss nicht, ob die Teile da inbegriffen waren. Dort wurde nur incl Dämpfer angegeben.
Zudem können die Gewichte in der Serienfertigung schon mal etwas abweichen.


----------



## waldhase (15. September 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> mein Fehler war  zum Händler zugehn und mir das X2 in echt anzuschauen, was soll ich sagen es war die Sprichwörtliche Liebe auf den ersten Blick, das war der Hauptgrund zum wechseln vom X1 zum X2.
> Zu deinen fragen, ein deutlicher unterschied ist beim klettern zumerken, das X2 geht noch ne spur besser hoch, die nahezu 500gr. Gewichtsvorteil vom Alu zum Carborahmen merkst beim fahren auch, der Hinterbau spricht etwas softer an.
> Vom auf/in dem Bikesitzen muss ich sagen hat mir das X1 ein etwas besseres Gefühl gegeben.



Du bist also vom 2010er X1 auf ein 2011er X2 umgestiegen. Bist du das 2011er X1 auch gefahren?


----------



## RW_Eddy (15. September 2011)

Fahre selbst das 2011er X1. Gewicht liegt bei 13,3 KG (M)  incl Pedale und absenkbarer Sattelstütze. Wer ein leichteres Rad haben möchte kann da bestimmt noch mal 500 bis 600 Gramm rausholen.

Die Kritik von einer schlechten Bergaufperformance in der Bike oder MB kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wenns richtig steil wird sollte man schon aktiv fahren (Po nach vorne). Ich könnte außer einen etwas hohem Rahmengewicht keine Kritikpunke nennen. 
Das X2 ist noch mal etwas schicker und der Rahmen ca 600 Gramm leichter. Das muss jeder selbst wissen ob ihm das die Sache wert ist.
Besser fährt das X2 nur weill man weiß, das man zumindet optisch das geilste AM unterm Hintern hat (nur meine persönliche Einschätzung).

Eddy


----------



## giles (15. September 2011)

Das kann ich so unterschreiben. 

X1/X2 ist ein absolut ausgewogener Allrounder.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Das kann ich so unterschreiben.
> 
> X1/X2 ist ein absolut ausgewogener Allrounder.



Ich unterschreibe das aber nicht!

Das X1 ist einem Allrounder bergab deutlich überlegen.
Der Hinterbau ist erste Sahne, kenne bisher keinen, der ihm das Wasser reichen kann.


----------



## giles (16. September 2011)

Es ging doch um die Bergaufqualitäten.

Bergab ist es allerdings auch sehr gut. Ich geb meine Sabrina auch erst wieder mit Defekten her.


----------



## grosser (16. September 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir zum C1 noch ein X1 zulege, aber hier liegt der Unterschied bei ca. 30 mm Federweg  ;-)
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Bolzer1711



Hallo Bolzer1711,
vor dieser Entscheidung stehe ich auch!
X1 oder X2 oder gleich was fettes wie E1 oder Alutech Fanes
aber mein C1 gebe ich nicht her!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2011)

jau, ein fettes E1!
Steht bei mir auch ganz oben auf der Liste.


----------



## Oberhirsch (16. September 2011)

Hallo an Alle,

ich habe mir letzte Woche in R.C1 FS gekauft. Nun habe ich bemerkt, dass am Oberrohr zwei Kerben / Unebenheiten sind, die nicht durch Abnutzung oder Gebrauch entstanden sind. Könntet Ihr bitte mal einen Blick auf die 2 Bilder in meinem Album werfen und mir sagen woher die kommen? ist das ne Delle im Alu (kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen) oder nur ne Unebenheit im Lack. Bin halt Erstbesitzer und würde das gerne wissen.

Vielen Dank euch. 
Grüße
Oberhirsch


----------



## RW_Eddy (16. September 2011)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass zum X1 auch eine 160mm Gabel passt.
Meine 150er Talas funktioniert komischerweise sehr gut. Sackt bergab nicht ab und spricht für eine Talas sehr gut an. Bauhaus Tuning sei Dank ! 
Für ein E1 fahr ich leider nicht gut genug. Schade.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2011)

RW Eddy, ob du gut fährst entscheidet nicht das Bike!
Das ist doch Eisdielendenken.
Fahr was dir Spaß macht.......


----------



## chris-2 (16. September 2011)

Hallo,
ich überlege momentan daran ein X1 in der Pro-Version zu kaufen, warte zur Zeit aber noch auf ein Testbike von meine Händler.
Die Ausstattung der 2012er finde ich im allgemeinen recht brauchbar, lediglich die Tricon-Laufräder sorgen noch für etwas Unbehagen.
Mir sind sie für meine Gewichtklasse (94kg ohne alles) und den Einsatz als Allmountainbike eigentlich zu schmal (19,5mm),
darüber hinaus sind Standardlauräder sicher unproblematischer. Erfahrungsberichte sind auch nicht so viele im Umlauf. Normalerweise könnte man nun sagen, kein Problem, da der Laufradsatz (2012er) einen Listenpreis von 700 hat, sollte man diese im Neuzustand für einen annehmbaren Preis weiter verkaufen können. Legt man die erzielbaren Preise im Bikemarkt oder bei Ebay zugrunde, käme dies aber einem Verramschen ziemlich nahe.
Deshalb nun die Frage, was haltet ihr von den Tricon 1700? Soll ich meine Vorurteile gegenüber Systemlaufräder und der Felgenbreite über den Haufen werfen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2011)

Systemlaufräder sind nicht unbedingt schlecht.
DT hat einen sehr guten Service, vor allem schnell.

Wenn du allerdings mit dem Bike oft in fremden Ländern oder den Alpen unterwegs bist, solltest du über etwas Standardmäßiges nachdenken.
Ich fahre die EX1750 und bin seit 5 Jahren absolut zufrieden.
Ist zwar auch eine Art Systemrad, aber ich kann sie Standardware reparieren.

Über die Haltbarkeit der Tricon kann ich nix sagen


----------



## Bolzer1711 (16. September 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> aber mein C1 gebe ich nicht her!



Hallo grosser,

ich auch nicht, auf keinen Fall.....    weiss nur nicht ob das X1 mir wirklich soviel mehr bringt, da ich nicht der absolute Bergabspezialist bin. 

War diesen Sommer zwar nur im Bayerischen Wald, bin dort aber einige für mich ziemlich heftige Trails gefahren (viele dicke Wurzeln und Steine) und habe auch den kompletten 120mm Federweg gebraucht. Die bin ich vor 3 Jahren mit meinem 100mm Spezi nicht gefahren, das C1 vermittelt aber soviel Fahrsicherheit, dass derartige Trails kein Problem darstellen.

So kam ich etwas ins grübeln, weiss nicht ob das X1 mich noch etwas mutiger machen würde....

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## RW_Eddy (16. September 2011)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich überlege momentan daran ein X1 in der Pro-Version zu kaufen, warte zur Zeit aber noch auf ein Testbike von meine Händler.
> Die Ausstattung der 2012er finde ich im allgemeinen recht brauchbar, lediglich die Tricon-Laufräder sorgen noch für etwas Unbehagen.
> Mir sind sie für meine Gewichtklasse (94kg ohne alles) und den Einsatz als Allmountainbike eigentlich zu schmal (19,5mm),
> ...




Hallo,

da hast Du recht. Verramschen ist das richtige Wort für die Tricon 1700 bei Ebay.

Ich würd mal ne Exel-Tabelle aufmachen um verschiedene Versionen durchkalkulieren. Das hab ich auch gemacht. Falls Du kaum Nachlaß erhälst bei Deinem Dealer, würde ich mal einem Selbstaufbau durchrechnen. Evtl auch einen 2011er Rahmen.

Zurück zum Laufrad:
Empfehlen würde ich Dir einen Notubes Flow Laufradsatz mit Hope oder DT Naben. Da der Hinterbau des X1 nicht besonders breit ist. passt ein Fat Albert 2.4 nur knapp rein mit einer breiten Felge. Mir war das zu eng.
Ich habe einen 2011 Nobbynic 2.4 hinten und vorne einen FA 2.4.
Die Kombi passt sehr gut zum Rad.

Wenn Du nur 2.2 Reifen fahren willst ist sicherlich der Tricon auch OK.
Ich würde Tricon auch nicht am Rennrad fahren !!!!

Eddy


----------



## grosser (16. September 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Systemlaufräder sind nicht unbedingt schlecht.
> DT hat einen sehr guten Service, vor allem schnell.
> Über die Haltbarkeit der Tricon kann ich nix sagen



Stimmt!
sie sind dazu leicht, schön und für alle Achsen kompatibel.

Nur selber reparieren können die Wenigsten!
Ich habe mir das Reparaturset für 60 Euro zugelegt. Mein Kumpel hatte 
schon 2 Reparaturen
1 Speiche gebrochen = 20Euro
1 Felge verbeult = Preis war über 200 Euro, für genauen Preis müsste ich ihn nochmals fragen

Für 200euro bekomme ich schon ein komplettes Vorderrad von Hope und für 250 ein Hinterrad.

Ich würde sie mir nicht mehr kaufen!


----------



## grosser (16. September 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo grosser,
> 
> ich auch nicht, auf keinen Fall.....    weiss nur nicht ob das X1 mir wirklich soviel mehr bringt, da ich nicht der absolute Bergabspezialist bin.
> 
> ...


Das kenne ich!
Ich war dieses Jahr in Slowenien und bin die Trails teilweise schneller abgefahren als die 140/160 Fraktion.
Nur ich hatte am Ende heftiger Abfahrten mehr Körner verschossen, da ich aktiver unterwegs war! Die 160er hielten einfach darauf und kamen ganz entspannt an. Für unser Mittelgebirge und flowige Trails (Vinschgau) absolut ausreichend. Ich habe sogar noch ein C2 (1,2KG leichter) fahre aber lieber das C1!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (16. September 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Für unser Mittelgebirge und flowige Trails (Vinschgau) absolut ausreichend.



Wir sind uns einig grosser, für den Odenwald, Pfälzer Wald und flowige Trails gibt es für mich nur das C1. Es gibt aber auch in den Mittelgebirgen vereinzelte Strecken, da würde man gern mal ein 150ziger ausprobieren...   



grosser schrieb:


> Nur ich hatte am Ende heftiger Abfahrten mehr Körner verschossen, da ich aktiver unterwegs war! Die 160er hielten einfach darauf und kamen ganz entspannt an.



dafür müssen die 160er bergauf teilweise leiden  ;-)  nur die konditionell besseren (und die gibt es leider) können die entstehende Lücke bergab wieder schließen  ;-).

Über das C2 habe ich auch schon nach gedacht....    gab hier im Forum aber leider einige schlechte Nachrichten.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2011)

Na ja, im Pfälzer Wald bin ich lieber mit 150- 160mm unterwegs.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (16. September 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Na ja, im Pfälzer Wald bin ich lieber mit 150- 160mm unterwegs.........



Das kommt vielleicht auch noch!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (16. September 2011)

Es kommt immer darauf an welche Strecken man grundsätzlich bevorzugt, unsereins gehört nicht der abwärtsorientierten Fraktion an. Ich bewege mich im Bereich Tour, vielleicht noch All Mountain, sicher nicht Enduro oder Downhill (wenn ich das mal so kategorisieren darf)....    daher hat bei mir derzeit ein leichteres Rad vorrang!!!

.....aber ich habe ja auch geschrieben, es gibt so Abschnitte auf meinen Touren, die würde man gern mal mit mehr Federweg ausprobieren. Dann gibt es auch Teilstrecken, die ich umfahre, weil sie für mich in den Bereich "nicht fahrbar" fallen. Trotzdem sehe ich den 150 + Bikern gerne zu wie die über diese Strecken fliegen.......   das ist manchmal schon großes Kino!!!

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## schlurz (16. September 2011)

@ Oberhirsch:

Zeig das doch mal deinem Bikedealer der dir das Rad verkauft hat!

@ Diskussion:

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach "mehr"  .

Die Gedanken schweiften auch schon um das neue E.1, nur wäre das eventuell ein wenig übertrieben - overkill - für jene Sachen die ich so fahre.
Andererseits, wenn ich mir jetzt ein X2 kaufe (X1 scheidet eigtl. so gut wie aus), könnte ich mich ein paar Monate später ärgern, nicht gleich den dicken Brummer genommen zu haben.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (16. September 2011)

Hallo Freunde,

hier mal einige Fotos meiner Transalp mit dem X1 (2011)




Tierser Alpl Hütte hoch zum Schlern (Seiser Alm)



J

Tierser Alpl Hütte hoch zum Schlern (Seiser Alm)





Schlegeisspeicher hoch zum Pfitscherjoch





Broglesalm mit Geislerspitzen





Prügelsteig/weg vom Schlern runter





Pfundererjoch





Schlernplateau





Schlegeisspeicher

Ich hoffe Sie gefallen Euch.

Mainbiker


----------



## chris-2 (16. September 2011)

Danke für die Antworten bzgl. der Laufräder.
Ich sehe meine Bedenken hier etwas bestätigt und frag mal meinen Händler was er kostenneutral anbieten kann.
Ist der Hinterbau des X1 wirklich so eng, beim 2011er Modell sind 2.4er Reifen doch Standard. Ich wollte in jedem Fall 2.4er Nobby Nic oder Fat Albert, vielleicht auch den neuen Mountain King fahren.
Wenn deshalb die Felgeninnenbreite eingeschränkt werden muss, sollte man das natürlich vorher wissen. Die ZTR Flow wären nämlich meine Wunschalternative, und diese sind bekanntlich sehr breit.


----------



## Orakel (16. September 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Du bist also vom 2010er X1 auf ein 2011er X2 umgestiegen. Bist du das 2011er X1 auch gefahren?


Nein, das 11er X1 bin ich nicht gefahren.
Ich war jetzt ja nach drei Jahren Abstinenz mal wieder am Gardasee zum Biken, was mir aufgefallen ist, sehr viele Rotwilds waren unterwegs, diesbezüglich in der Mehrheit das 2011er X1,bei Meckis stand ein E1, sieht live mal richtig gut aus
Zum Thema 2011/12er X1 oder X2, ich würde mir jederzeit wieder das X2 holen, wobei das X1 nicht die schlechtere Wahl wäre, aber die Optik vom X2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (16. September 2011)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten bzgl. der Laufräder.
> Ich sehe meine Bedenken hier etwas bestätigt und frag mal meinen Händler was er kostenneutral anbieten kann.
> Ist der Hinterbau des X1 wirklich so eng, beim 2011er Modell sind 2.4er Reifen doch Standard. Ich wollte in jedem Fall 2.4er Nobby Nic oder Fat Albert, vielleicht auch den neuen Mountain King fahren.
> Wenn deshalb die Felgeninnenbreite eingeschränkt werden muss, sollte man das natürlich vorher wissen. Die ZTR Flow wären nämlich meine Wunschalternative, und diese sind bekanntlich sehr breit.



Mein Spezl fährt das 2011er X.1 mit den M1700 Tricon Laufrädern und fährt diese mit MK II 2.4 Protection Reifen. Die passen ohne Probleme durch den Hinterbau. Er ist super zufrieden damit.


----------



## at021971 (16. September 2011)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> hier mal einige Fotos meiner Transalp mit dem X1 (2011)
> 
> ...


 
Intressante und schöne Bilder. War sicherlich auch eine richtig guter AlpX. Könntest Du zu den bilder noch so  ein paar Hinweise geben, wo diese jeweils aufgenommen wurden? Danke!


----------



## chris-2 (16. September 2011)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Mein Spezl fährt das 2011er X.1 mit den M1700 Tricon Laufrädern und fährt diese mit MK II 2.4 Protection Reifen. Die passen ohne Probleme durch den Hinterbau. Er ist super zufrieden damit.



Die Tricon fallen mit 19,6mm (innen) schmal aus. Die Frage wäre, wie sieht es bei Felgen mit 24mm aus? Dazu kommt noch, dass die MK's schmäler als vergleichbare Schwalbe-Modelle sind.


----------



## at021971 (16. September 2011)

An die Fraktion, die hier von einem R.E1 träumt. Wie groß seid Ihr eigentlich, dass dieses Minibike für Euch auch zum Touren und auch für den Uphill taugt. 

Beim 2011er ist das Sitzrohr maximal 460 mm lang, da würde ich, damit es nicht nur für Abwärts einsetzbar wäre, mindestens eine 450 Sattelstütze benötigen (Körpergröße: 191 cm / Schrittlänge: 94 cm). Eine Verstellbare habe ich in der Größe noch nicht gefunden. 

Und bei dieser Länge hätte ich keine ganz unbegündete Befürchtung, dass diesen Hebelwirkung auf Dauer das Sitzrohr nicht mitmacht. Mein ehemaliges RCC.09 hat eine 400 Stütze nach einigen Jahren und +/- 7.000 km mit einem kleinen, sehr sehr langsam wachsenden Riss guttiert.

Das R.E1 wäre sicherlich eine interessante Ergänzung meines Fuhrparks, aber es erscheint mir einfach nicht für mich gemacht zu seine.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (16. September 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Intressante und schöne Bilder. War sicherlich auch eine richtig guter AlpX. Könntest Du zu den bilder noch so  ein paar Hinweise geben, wo diese jeweils aufgenommen wurden? Danke!




Hallo Thomas,

grade eingefügt

Grüße

Matthäus


----------



## at021971 (16. September 2011)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> ....grade eingefügt


Danke Matthäus! So kann ich den Schlegeisspeicher auch mal bei schönem Wetter begutachten.

Wir sind bei 2 AlpX über das Pfitscher Joch gegangen, und jedesmal abgesoffen und danach nahezu erfroren. Ich dachte da oben gibt es gar kein schönes Wetter. Wenngleich Du ja dort mit Schnee zu kämpfen hattest. Aber wenn es schön und warm ist, dann ist so ein bisschen Schnee wohl auch nicht das Problem.

Der Schlern, Seiseralm und Knüppelsteig hätten wir dieses Jahr auf der geplanten Ronda Grande auch unter die Räder genommen, wenn das nicht der Kreuzbandriss meines Freundes dazuwischen gekommen wäre. Eventuell werden wir es dann nächstes Jahr versuchen.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (16. September 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Danke Matthäus! So kann ich den Schlegeisspeicher auch mal bei schönem Wetter begutachten.
> 
> Wir sind bei 2 AlpX über das Pfitscher Joch gegangen, und jedesmal abgesoffen und danach nahezu erfroren. Ich dachte da oben gibt es gar kein schönes Wetter. Wenngleich Du ja dort mit Schnee zu kämpfen hattest. Aber wenn es schön und warm ist, dann ist so ein bisschen Schnee wohl auch nicht das Problem.
> 
> Der Schlern, Seiseralm und Knüppelsteig hätten wir dieses Jahr auf der geplanten Ronda Grande auch unter die Räder genommen, wenn das nicht der Kreuzbandriss meines Freundes dazuwischen gekommen wäre. Eventuell werden wir es dann nächstes Jahr versuchen.




Hallo Thomas,

der Knüppelsteig wird derzeit ( wegen Erdrutsch) erneuert. Bin trotzdem durch. Waren längere Schiebepassagen dabei, aber die Schlucht ist der Hammer.

Der Schlern ( von der Tierser Alp Hütte zum Schlernhaus) ist ein super Weg.

Grüße Matthäus


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> An die Fraktion, die hier von einem R.E1 träumt. Wie groß seid Ihr eigentlich, dass dieses Minibike für Euch auch zum Touren und auch für den Uphill taugt.
> 
> Beim 2011er ist das Sitzrohr maximal 460 mm lang, da würde ich, damit es nicht nur für Abwärts einsetzbar wäre, mindestens eine 450 Sattelstütze benötigen (Körpergröße: 191 cm / Schrittlänge: 94 cm). Eine Verstellbare habe ich in der Größe noch nicht gefunden.
> .....



Es ist doch 2012 480mm lang?
Ich bin frohg, dass für meine 1,75m ein 17,3" Bike angeboten wird.
Mit einer 400er Stütze sollte ich hinkommen.


----------



## jmr-biking (16. September 2011)

Tolle Bilder Matthäus!!! Nächstes Jahr geht es auch wieder über die Alpen.

@ Thomas: Ich war 2009 beim AlpX übers Pfitscher Joch bei strahlendem Sonnenschein. Es gibt auch schönes Wetter dort.  Aber die Auffahrt wurde deswegen nicht leichter. 

Ich habe bei meiner Größe (1,90 m) auch Bedenken bei Enduros wie das E1. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die für mich Uphill-tauglich sind.
Ich bevorzuge eh eine sportlichere Position auf meinen Bikes. Bin gestern ein paar Bikes Probe gefahren. Darunter auch ein BMC Trailfox 01, diese aufrichte Fahrweise und großen Federwege sind nichts für mich. 
Könnte mir das nur auf bergab-orientierten Touren vorstellen. In der Eifel brauche ich aber solch ein Bike nicht. Und bis jetzt bin ich mit den 120 mm von meinem GT2 immer gut in den Alpen unterwegs gewesen.

Dafür hatte ich gestern ein großes Aha-Erlebnis. Meine erste Fahrt mit einem 29er Fully. Und ich denke, dass ich gestern die Radgröße für mein nächstes Bike schon entschieden hat. Ich war etwas sprachlos, wie gut sich das Bike unter mir angefühlt hat.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2011)

Für mich ist die Enduroklasse endlich wieder der Weg zurück zu dem, was ich unter MTB verstehe.
Fahre seit 25 Jahren und musste manche Mode mitmachen..

Du soltest beim Enduro bedenken, dass das Tretlager höher liegt und man trotzdem gerne mit beiden Füßen auf den Boden kommt.
Dazu muss man den sattel ordentlich versenken können.
Ich schiele außerdem auf das E1 weil es einen sehr steilen Sitzwinkel hat.
Das kommt der Bergaufperformance zugute.

Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, ein Enduro erst einmal Probe zu fahren.
Es geht den Berg einfach etwas langsamer hoch.
Den Ausgleich bergab findet nur ein Biker, der in technischer Fahrweise etwas versiert ist.

Ich habe beispielsweise Spaß daran, mich oben auf dem Fimbapass aufs Bike zu setzen, und unten an der Brücke erst wieder abzusteigen.

Ein AX mit einem Enduro ist durchaus möglich, vorausgesetzt man geht entspannt an die Sache und hat etwas Erfahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (16. September 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> An die Fraktion, die hier von einem R.E1 träumt. Wie groß seid Ihr eigentlich, dass dieses Minibike für Euch auch zum Touren und auch für den Uphill taugt.



Da habe ich als Riese mit 1,68 Metern direkt Glück


----------



## at021971 (16. September 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> [email protected] Thomas: Ich war 2009 beim AlpX übers Pfitscher Joch bei strahlendem Sonnenschein. Es gibt auch schönes Wetter dort.  Aber die Auffahrt wurde deswegen nicht leichter. ...


 Stimmt, ich erinnere mich an Deinen damaligen AlpX Bericht. Da gab es doch tatsächlich schon mal an einem weiteren Tag schönes Wetter.  Aber ich kenn das Pitscher Joch nur so: 

*September 2002:* 



 



*September 2004:*



 

 



*Juli 2009:* 
Und da es uns dann mit den Wetterkapriolen am Pitscher Joch reichte, nahmen wir den ersten größeren Berg des AlpX ganz in der Nähe zum Pitscher Joch in Angriff. Und am Geiseljoch sah es dann so aus:



 

 

 

Also bisher eine eher ungemütliche Ecke, bei der wir immer froh waren wenn wir sie hinter und hatten. Zur Ehrenrettung des Pitscherjochs muß ich aber sagen, dass zumindest 2002 die Abfahrt nach Sterzing in der Sonne stattfand. Aber 2004 und 2009 kamen wir kletschnass auf dem jeweilgen Joch an und durften im Regen und bei niedrigsten Temparaturen frierend bis Sterzing bzw. Hintertux abfahren.


----------



## at021971 (16. September 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Da habe ich als Riese mit 1,68 Metern direkt Glück


 
Tja, so scheint es wie für Dich gemacht zu sein. Aber wahrscheinlich wäre ein für mich passendes R.E1 auch nicht mehr wirklich als Enduro einsetzbar, da es zu wenig agil und handlich wäre. Also zieht Rotwild für mich beim R.X2 mit seinen 510 mm die Grenze. Und bei anderen Hersteller sieht es ganz ähnlich aus.


----------



## jmr-biking (16. September 2011)

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein. Nein, auf dieser Tour hatten wir echt Glück mit dem Wetter!


----------



## at021971 (16. September 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein. Nein, auf dieser Tour hatten wir echt Glück mit dem Wetter!


 
Aber Du kannst ganz klar erkenne, dass es dort im Allgmeinen sehr viel und ergiebig regnet, denn bei uns hatte die österreichische Grenztafel 2002 und 2004 noch ihre roten Streifen. Fünf Jahre später waren bei Dir schon die roten Streifen herausgewaschen.


----------



## jmr-biking (16. September 2011)

Genial, hatte ich gar nicht gesehen!


----------



## schlurz (16. September 2011)

Ach das E.1 ist doch nur ein "Traum", und um natürlich den bike-p.enis zu vergrößern . Aber wie war das? Weniger ist oft mehr? 

Hier noch zwei schon etwas "ältere" Bilder (Frühjahr 2011) vom aktuellen Ausbau meines Arbeitshirsches.


----------



## giles (16. September 2011)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Danke f... Die ZTR Flow wären nämlich meine Wunschalternative, und diese sind bekanntlich sehr breit.



Fat Albert 2.4 mit ZTR Flow passen ohne Probleme, siehe auch meine Bilder in der Galerie.


----------



## Quechua (16. September 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder Matthäus!!! Nächstes Jahr geht es auch wieder über die Alpen.
> 
> @ Thomas: Ich war 2009 beim AlpX übers Pfitscher Joch bei strahlendem Sonnenschein. Es gibt auch schönes Wetter dort.  Aber die Auffahrt wurde deswegen nicht leichter.
> 
> ...



Also ich bin 189 mit 93er schrittlänge, fahre das E1 in l und 170er Gabel, 60er vorbau negativ montiert, ein 5er spacer drunter. für etwas mehrdruck beim hochfahren wäre ein etwas längerer vorbau vielleicht etwas besser.

aber ich kann sagen, dass durch den steilen sitzwinkel das rad äusserst gut hochgeht. insgesamt darf man das bike in verbindung mit dem kurzen vorbau nicht mit einem cc-renner vergleichen. aber kombiniert mit der deutlichen überhöhung die sich aus der beinlänge ergibt, sitze ich durchaus sportlich auf dem bike beim uphill. wichtig war mir, dass ich das rad auch ohne gabelabsenkung fahren kann. und davon gibt es bei sl>90 mE nicht mehr viel, die das so gut können.

absolute empfehlung, wenn auch man natürlich zugeben muss, dasss es für unsere gefilde nicht zwingend notwendig ist. sofern man aber ein kleines fully daheim hat, ist es durchaus überlegenswert, den sprung direkt auf das e1 zu machen, denn es macht auch richtig viel laune beim touren fahren

grüße
alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (17. September 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich erinnere mich an Deinen damaligen AlpX Bericht. Da gab es doch tatsächlich schon mal an einem weiteren Tag schönes Wetter.  Aber ich kenn das Pitscher Joch nur so:
> 
> *September 2002:*
> 
> ...




Wie sich doch das Wetter am Geiseljoch gleicht. Hatte am Tag vorher 37°C beim Uphill zur Weidner Hütte, und am nächsten Tag 2°C am Geiseljoch, plus Regen, Hagel, Schnee und Gewitter beim Downhill nach Vorderlanersbach





Matthäus


----------



## Mainbiker363 (17. September 2011)

Bei der Enduro Diskussion möchte ich nur kurz anmerken, dass ich mit den "alten" E1 einen Alpencross gemacht habe. Im Vergleich zum X1 war's gefühlt schwerer vorallem bei Tragepassagen, jedoch waren die Downhills ebenfalls gefühlt besser zum fahren.


----------



## Düst__ (18. September 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> An die Fraktion, die hier von einem R.E1 träumt. Wie groß seid Ihr eigentlich, dass dieses Minibike für Euch auch zum Touren und auch für den Uphill taugt.
> 
> Beim 2011er ist das Sitzrohr maximal 460 mm lang, da würde ich, damit es nicht nur für Abwärts einsetzbar wäre, mindestens eine 450 Sattelstütze benötigen (Körpergröße: 191 cm / Schrittlänge: 94 cm). Eine Verstellbare habe ich in der Größe noch nicht gefunden.
> 
> ...




Bin nicht ganz so groß... 1,80m und ca 80cm schritt.
Fahre Größe M,  Vorbau=45mm..
Geht alles super bergauf...gemütlich!!!!!


----------



## SirRHadfield (18. September 2011)

Beim Geiseljoch muß ich Euch Recht geben, daß kenne ich auch nur ziemlich ungemütlich, wie zum Beispiel diesmal im Juli:






Aber am Schlegeisspeicher und am Pfitscherjoch hatten wir noch jedes Mal Wetterglück:






Gruß Urs


----------



## grosser (22. September 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Laut MB-Test wiegt der 2011er X1 Rahmen (M) mit Dämpfer 3330g (Modell 2010 3030g). Der vom X2 2831g. Der vom C1 FS 2990g.
> Laut Rotwild-Datenangaben ist die Geometrie beim X1 und X2 2011 identisch.
> R.X1 http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...x1-comp.539581.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm
> R.X1 2010 http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...fs-comp.409784.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm
> ...



Hallo Vincy,
kennst du auch das Rahmengewicht vom E1 2011?
Oder kennt jemand sogar das Rahmengewicht vom E1 in der Rahmengröße S ?
Danke schon mal!


----------



## Vincy (22. September 2011)

Der Rahmen vom R.E1 2011 (M) wiegt 3580g
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...e1-comp.559961.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (23. September 2011)

@Mainbiker
Hast du deinen diesjährigen AlpenX als gpx-Datei zur Verfügung? Würde mich mal interessieren, da ich für nächstes Jahr auch noch an der Strecke arbeite.


----------



## Deichfräse (23. September 2011)

Vor 2 Wochen habe ich auch endlich meine Rennsteigtour mit dem E1 absolviert. 
Es waren nicht unbedingt die besten Bedingungen - insgesamt ziemlich schwerer und vor allem feuchter Untergrund.
Herausgekommen sind letztlich 2 Etappen mit jeweils ca. 100km.
Hat schon reichlich Spaß gemacht, empfehlen würde ich aber eher 3 Etappen zu fahren. So bleibt etwas mehr Zeit für ein bißchen mehr Naturgenuss.
Die gpx-Dateien kann ich bei Bedarf zur Verfügung stellen.






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

Karten und Höhenprofil findet ihr im Album unter Touren.


----------



## abi_1984 (23. September 2011)

Habe meinem R.T1 2-speed inzwischen einen Gepäckträger spendiert.
Heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit:


----------



## grosser (23. September 2011)

Hallo,
was für eine Farbe würdet ihr beim 2012 E1 Rahmen nehmen?


----------



## at021971 (23. September 2011)

Auch wenn das Grüne eigentlich wirklich gut aussieht, würde ich zum Weißen greifen. Da kannst Du sicher sein, dass es Dir in ein paar Jahren noch zusagt. Bei einem so leuchtenden Grün denke ich immer an die 90er Jahre, wo Biker und Skifahrer auf Neonfarben standen, was jetzt absolut out ist und immer wieder ein mitleidiges Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubert, wenn man auch heute noch immer mal wieder jemanden in diesen bunten Klamotten oder Equipment auf der Skipiste oder dem Trail begegnet. Weiß ist hingegen zeitlos und sieht am Bike eh immer gut aus.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (24. September 2011)

Da E1 hat wirklich seinen Reiz. Bin schon stark am grübeln. Würde hier jedenfalls auch das weiße bevorzugen...


----------



## Zaskar97 (24. September 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Grüne eigentlich wirklich gut aussieht, würde ich zum Weißen greifen. Da kannst Du sicher sein, dass es Dir in ein paar Jahren noch zusagt. Bei einem so leuchtenden Grün denke ich immer an die 90er Jahre, wo Biker und Skifahrer auf Neonfarben standen, was jetzt absolut out ist und immer wieder ein mitleidiges Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubert, wenn man auch heute noch immer mal wieder jemanden in diesen bunten Klamotten oder Equipment auf der Skipiste oder dem Trail begegnet. Weiß ist hingegen zeitlos und sieht am Bike eh immer gut aus.




also dieser bunte elho-kram ist alles andere als out (s. http://www.longboardclassic.com), mitleid habe ich z.b. eher mit schifahrern im weissem bogner outfit mit güldenen accessoires und genau daran erinnern mich weisse bikes mit kashima krempel.


----------



## Düst__ (25. September 2011)

eigenartig ;-)


----------



## Mainbiker363 (25. September 2011)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> @Mainbiker
> Hast du deinen diesjährigen AlpenX als gpx-Datei zur Verfügung? Würde mich mal interessieren, da ich für nächstes Jahr auch noch an der Strecke arbeite.



Klar kein Problem.

Bin nur die nächsten Tage in D unterwegs Umsatzplanung für 2012
Werde so mitte nächster Woche zurück sein. Sende Dir Dann die 
Planung samt Höhenprofle und Strecken.

Übrigens Klasse Bilder vom Rennsteig. Glaube werde den auch mal fahren. Ist ja nicht weit von mir weg.


----------



## waldhase (25. September 2011)

Was ist eigentlich los mit Rotwild, heute Bundesliga Finale in Bad Salzdetfurth und Rotwild weit und breit nicht zu sehen...schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (26. September 2011)

Es gibt ja auch keine Top-XC-Fahrer mehr, die auf Rotwild unterwegs sind. Dann kann man auch nichts sehen.


----------



## morei (26. September 2011)

Würde das grüne E1 nehmen


----------



## Bolzer1711 (26. September 2011)

Hallo grosser,

ich würde das weisse E1 nehmen, ist einfach neutraler...   dafür, das merke ich jetzt, ziemlich schmutzanfällig (aber das kennst du ja auch). Dann ist deine Entscheidung zwischen X1 und E1 für das richtig schwere Teil ausgefallen!!!!



grosser schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar noch ein C2 (1,2KG leichter) fahre aber lieber das C1!



Warum? Dann hast du aber auch einige leichtere Teile am C2, denn der Rahmen macht keine 1,2 Kg Unterschied. Was macht den Unterschied, dass du das C1 bevorzugst?

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## waldhase (26. September 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch keine Top-XC-Fahrer mehr, die auf Rotwild unterwegs sind. Dann kann man auch nichts sehen.



Ja, eben und scheinbar hat Rotwild da auch keine Ambitionen.


----------



## jmr-biking (27. September 2011)

Das Fotoalbum zu meiner 2-Tages Tour auf dem Stoneman-Trail ist endlich online. Einige von hier wollten ja mehr Fotos sehen. 
In der Rubrik "Out of Eifel" findet ihr das Album zur Tour.

Viel Spaß beim Anschauen! Klick hier


----------



## at021971 (28. September 2011)

Hallo Jürgen,

schöne Bilder und klasse Bericht. Eins steht damit fest, die Tour steht jetzt ganz ober auf dem Tourenplan für 2012! Thanks!


----------



## Thomas1809 (29. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
habe gestern Post von unserem Forumkollegen Schaltwerk bekommen.









Ist ein R2 HT Modell 2011 und eine DT Swiss XMM 110R.
Weitere Bilder und den Aufbau werde ich noch posten.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## hhninja81 (29. September 2011)

Moin Thomas,

tolles Teil und Glückwunsch dazu.... Was kommen da für Komponenten dran?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Thomas1809 (29. September 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Thomas,
> 
> tolles Teil und Glückwunsch dazu.... Was kommen da für Komponenten dran?
> 
> Gruß Marcus



Danke, kommen erstmal Komponenten dran, die ich noch rumliegen habe.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris-2 (29. September 2011)

Hat einer der X1- bzw. X2-Fahrer hier im Forum das Bike vor dem Kauf mit einem Trek Remedy verglichen? Was spricht für das Rotwild (oder dagegen)?
Zur Zeit habe ich das X1 Pro und das Remedy 9 im Auge, beides als 2012er Modell.


----------



## TrailProf (29. September 2011)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Hat einer der X1- bzw. X2-Fahrer hier im Forum das Bike vor dem Kauf mit einem Trek Remedy verglichen? Was spricht für das Rotwild (oder dagegen)?
> Zur Zeit habe ich das X1 Pro und das Remedy 9 im Auge, beides als 2012er Modell.


 
Hallo Cris,
ich habe seit ca. 2 Monaten ein X1 Pro und bin sehr zufrieden. Im Vorfeld hatte ich auch mit einem Remedy oder Reighn geliebäugelt, bin aber nur ein Remedy8 zur Probe gefahren. Fährt sich nicht schlecht aber den X1er Hinterbau fand ich fluffiger (muß man mögen) und dessen Cockpit ergonomischer. Die Sitzposition der Bikes ist recht ähnlich, sehr ins BIKE integriert.
Ich habe meine Entscheidung bisher nicht bereut. Allerdings dachte ich am Anfang immer, ich hätte im Hinterreifen zu wenig Luft, was sich aber nach ein paar Touren gibt.


----------



## Waldtroll (30. September 2011)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Hat einer der X1- bzw. X2-Fahrer hier im Forum das Bike vor dem Kauf mit einem Trek Remedy verglichen? Was spricht für das Rotwild (oder dagegen)?
> Zur Zeit habe ich das X1 Pro und das Remedy 9 im Auge, beides als 2012er Modell.


 
Hallo,
ich fahr seit ein paar Monaten das X1 Comp und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Habe es auch mit dem Remedy 8 verglichen. Ich konnte das Remedy allerdings nur kurz auf dem Hof vom Händler testen. Der Händler konnte oder wollte das Bike nicht länger zur Probefahrt ausleihen. Beim Rotwilddealer war das überhaupt kein Thema. Ausgeliehen übers WE und ausgiebig getestet. Remedy fuhr sich agil und ich hatte einen guten Eindruck von der Sitzposition (wie gesagt war nur ne kurze Fahrt im Hof). Das Rotwild fährt sich ebenfalls agil und quirlig. Der Hinterbau gefällt mir, wie auch schon beschrieben, sehr gut. Spricht feinfühlig an. Sitzposition gut im Bike. Auch an steilen Rampen ist seltenst ein Absenken der Gabel nötig. Ich denke beide Bikes liegen auf etwa dem gleichen Niveau und schenken sich wenig. Ich hoffe es trägt ein bißchen zur Entscheidungsfindung bei. 
Gruß
Waldtroll


----------



## chris-2 (30. September 2011)

Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten. Dass es das komfortabelere ist hört sich schonmal gut an. Bei diesem Kauf ein wichtiger Punkt für mich. Dem Rotwild wird öfters mal das niedrige Tretlager als problematisch nachgesagt. Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?
Für das Trek sprechen Optik, lange Garantie, Preis und Austattung.
Es hat nämlich breite Felgen und es sind keine Systemlaufräder.
Ebenso wäre hier das neue XTR Shadow Plus Schaltwerk verbaut.
Als Vorteil beim Rotwild sehe ich eine hohe Qualität, der von euch besagte Komfort und zusätzlich, dass mein Stammhändler die Marke führt.
Ich hoffe dass er mir bald ein Testbike zur Verfügung stellen kann.
Bin mal gespannt ob der Komfort das Bike wippig macht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. September 2011)

Das X1 hat für mich den besten Hinterbau von aufgeführten Bikes.
Der säuft nicht ab, ist super sensibel und schlägt kaum durch.
Wippen ist bei einem solchen Bike eigentlich Nebensache, aber wenn es nervt, kannst du dir zwischen die Beine greifen und es abstellen.

Ich glaube, du hast was ganz wichtiges vergessen:
Du hast einen sehr guten Service und Ansprechpartner bei Rotwild direkt, auch ohne Händler.
Versuch mal jemanden von Trek zu erreichen.................

Ich habe dir von dir aufgezählten Bikes damals auch probe geahren.
Nimm das X1 wie ich, ist die beste Wahl.
Garantie erhöht sich übrigens auf 3 Jahre, wenn du es registrieren lässt.


----------



## Vincy (30. September 2011)

Für manche Biker ist der Hinterbau etwas zu soft abgestimmt.
Evtl den serienmäßigen RP2 (EBL 200x50,8mm) gegen einen RP23 eintauschen. Möglichst ein 2012er Modell mit Adaptive Logic. Gibt es auch ohne Kashima Coat. http://www.foxracingshox.com/technology.php?m=bike&t=al Ist zwar nicht dringend notwendig, aber doch ein nettes Feature.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (30. September 2011)

und was macht der rp23 anders?


----------



## TOM4 (1. Oktober 2011)

hi zusammen,

hab mal eine frage und zwar möchte evntuell jemand von den x1 fahrern zufällig einen upgrade auf x2 machen und sich dann von seinem x1 rahmen trennen?

Größe S wäre gut!


Gruß Tom


----------



## waldhase (1. Oktober 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> hi zusammen,
> 
> hab mal eine frage und zwar möchte evntuell jemand von den x1 fahrern zufällig einen upgrade auf x2 machen und sich dann von seinem x1 rahmen trennen?
> Größe S wäre gut!
> Gruß Tom





Kuck doch mal hier: http://www.fun-corner.de/

Für 999 gibt es da einen neuen.


----------



## TOM4 (1. Oktober 2011)

mmmh!
extrem interessant! danke für die info!

eine kurze frage noch - ich hab 173cm gesamtlänge - schrittlänge ~ 76/77cm (je nachdem an welchem hoden das oberrohr ansteht!)

würdet ihr einen S oder M rahmen nehmen? (beim R1 Fs hab ich auch einen S - ist allerdings nicht zu vergleichen)
http://www.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/all-mountain/rx1-fs


ich denke aufgrund des einsatzgebietes - sollte ich eher den kleineren rahmen nehmen, oder?

Gruß Tom


----------



## at021971 (1. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Du mit dem R.R1 FS in S klar kommst, dann sollte eine All Mountain sicherlich nicht größer seine. Die Oberrohrlänge beim R.X1 FS ist ein wenig kürzer als beim R.R1 FS, was aber für den Einsatzzweck besser ist. 

Zudem liegt das Standover beim R.X1 FS in M schon auf Höhe Deiner Schrittlänge. Da sind die 3 cm weniger beim S sicher hilfreich, wenn Du in steilem Gelände mal absteigen mußt.


----------



## TOM4 (1. Oktober 2011)

danke für die bestätigung! (hab ich eh in die richtige richtung gedacht!)

jetzt noch eine frage - hat irgendwer zufällig das rahmen gewicht vom 2010 x1?

nur interesse halber - ich denke natürlich nicht das ich mich vom gewicht her zu meinem jetzigen all mountain bike verschlechtere - aber ich möchte, wenn ich schon soviel geld ausgebe ein bisschen profitieren.

ach, ja noch was - das mit dem tretlager - bei so vielen standarts blick ich nicht durch
ich hab jetzt eine 2 fach slx kurbel mit dem lager aussen am rahmen angeschraubt - jetzt steht in der beschreibung vom x1 das ein bbxx innenlager verbaut ist bzw. verbaut werden muß!

brauch ich da jetzt nur ein neues lager, oder muß ich auch die kurbel tauschen?

bitte hilfe


gruß tom


----------



## RCC03-Biker (1. Oktober 2011)

Hat schon mal jemand, der ein X1 oder X2 sein Eigen nennt, das 2011er E1 im Vergleich gefahren? Vor allem wie es Berghoch fährt. Bin im Moment stark am überlegen mir das 2012er E1 zu holen. Da haben sie ja noch a bisserl an Geometrie gefeilt...


----------



## Orakel (1. Oktober 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> danke für die bestätigung! (hab ich eh in die richtige richtung gedacht!)
> 
> jetzt noch eine frage - hat irgendwer zufällig das rahmen gewicht vom 2010 x1?
> 
> ...


das Rahmengewicht liegt in der Gr.M bei 3300gr. inkl. Steuersatz, bei dem Lager handelt es sich um ein Pressfit 92 das im Rahmen Integriert ist, die SLX Kurbel kannst du verwenden.


----------



## giles (2. Oktober 2011)

Rotwild baut allerdings auf Wunsch auch den alten Standard ein. Habe ich bei mir auch.


----------



## grosser (2. Oktober 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo grosser,
> 
> ich würde das weisse E1 nehmen, ist einfach neutraler...   dafür, das merke ich jetzt, ziemlich schmutzanfällig (aber das kennst du ja auch). Dann ist deine Entscheidung zwischen X1 und E1 für das richtig schwere Teil ausgefallen!!!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Bolzer,
ja ich habe mich für das 2012er E1 entschieden!
Das ist wie mit dem Surfen früher, erst ging es um Geschwindigkeit und später hohe Wellen und Manöver. 
So ist es heute mit dem Biken. Es stehen jetzt mehr Trailsurfen und technisches Fahren auf dem Speiseplan.
Ich war gerade eine Woche in Bruneck und habe das arme C1 auch den Herrenstreig (Downhill/Freeride-Strecke)vom Kronplatz runtergescheut. Dafür ist es eigentlich nicht gedacht und freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr das E1 da zu benutzen. 
Ich hatte auch in der Überlegung ein X1 und X2, dass wäre aber wahrscheinlich nur ein weitere Zwischenschritt geworden. Die neuen Enduros bieten mehr! Man kann mit diesen noch gut den Berg erklimmen, bieten noch mehr Fahrspaß und Sicherheit bergab und man  kann sie für gemäßigtes Freeriden benutzen. 

Bleibt nur die Frage GRÜN oder WEISS??
Zurzeit tendiere ich zu grün!

Das C2 hatte mehr leichtere Teile z.B. Tricon  xm 1550 usw..
Das C1 bevorzugte ich, da es satter über die Trails jagte und komischer weise sich auch später aufbäumte an steilen Anstiegen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (2. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt, das ist mir auch schon passiert, dass man sich zuerst etwas gekauft hat, mit dem Gedanken die Performance reicht, dann aber im nachhinein gemerkt hat am falschen Ende gespart zu haben.

Das "Grüne" z.B. Coil ist dann doch nochmal mehr in Richtung Freeride unterwegs, das "Weisse" das gemäßigtere, oder? Baust du dir einen Rahmen komplett selbst auf? 

Das E1 wiegt sicherlich 2 Kg mehr als das C1, bergauf muss man da schon nochmal mehr Kraft investieren, bergab ist es sicherlich eine Wucht...    also noch mehr Training   ;-)   damit man genauso fahren kann wie im E1-Werbefilm von Rotwild.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## tobone (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo
Habe mal eine Frage zu dem X1. Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel das in Größe L wiegt? Kommt man da irgendwie unter 13kg?


----------



## grosser (3. Oktober 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Das "Grüne" z.B. Coil ist dann doch nochmal mehr in Richtung Freeride unterwegs, das "Weisse" das gemäßigtere, oder? Baust du dir einen Rahmen komplett selbst auf?
> 
> Das E1 wiegt sicherlich 2 Kg mehr als das C1, bergauf muss man da schon nochmal mehr Kraft investieren, bergab ist es sicherlich eine Wucht...    also noch mehr Training   ;-)   damit man genauso fahren kann wie im E1-Werbefilm von Rotwild.
> 
> ...


Das Weisse oder Grüne ohne Coil! Ja, ich baue es selbst auf. Ich habe ja noch jede Menge Teile vom C2. 
Ich brauche nur noch eine Fox 36 mit 180mm!
Die 2KG Mehrgewicht hoffe ich mit 10KG Abnahme auszugleichen, dann hätte ich wieder mein Kampfgewicht!

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2011)

@grosser:
Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein E1 zu kaufen.
Laut Info von Rotwild sei ab 2012 ein Knick im Sattelrohr und man könne den Sattel nicht mehr komplett versenken.
Leider könne man mir gerade nicht sagen, wo der Knick ist, und wie weit der Rahremn runter geht (M).
Falls du was erfahren solltest, gib doch bitte mal eine kurze Info.


----------



## morei (4. Oktober 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Bleibt nur die Frage GRÜN oder WEISS??
> Zurzeit tendiere ich zu grün!



grüüüüüüüüüün


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2011)

grüne Rahmen werden NUR mit Coil geliefert?


----------



## grosser (4. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @grosser:
> Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein E1 zu kaufen.
> Laut Info von Rotwild sei ab 2012 ein Knick im Sattelrohr und man könne den Sattel nicht mehr komplett versenken.
> Leider könne man mir gerade nicht sagen, wo der Knick ist, und wie weit der Rahremn runter geht (M).
> Falls du was erfahren solltest, gib doch bitte mal eine kurze Info.



@RockyRider66
Ole von Rotwild spricht auf der Eurobike von modifizierung des Sattelrohres bei voller Versenkbarkeit!?! 
Siehe Video --> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/09/12/eurobike-2011-rotwild/
Woher hast du die Information?

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2011)

Die Info habe ich von Herr Herr von Rotwild per Mail bekommen.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (4. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man sich das Bild im Prospekt genau ansieht, meint man, dass das Sattelrohr auf der Höhe des Umwerfers einen leichten Knick hat.....    wenn man es weiss könnte es so sein, ansonsten fällt das nicht auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2011)

hm, kann ich nicht so recht erkennen.


----------



## grosser (4. Oktober 2011)

In der Vergrößerung des Online-Katalog sehe ich einen Versprung über dem Lager am Sitzrohr! Ich habe RW angeschrieben mit der Bitte mir mitzuteilen wie weit die Stütze im Rahmen (S+M) versenkbar ist. Wenn ich im S-Rahmen eine vollversenkbare Sattelstütze nicht komplett einschieben kann, dann habe ich zu wenig Spiel für den Versenkbereich und ich müsste mich vom E1 verabschieden!


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> In der Vergrößerung des Online-Katalog sehe ich einen Versprung über dem Lager am Sitzrohr! Ich habe RW angeschrieben mit der Bitte mir mitzuteilen wie weit die Stütze im Rahmen (S+M) versenkbar ist. Wenn ich im S-Rahmen eine vollversenkbare Sattelstütze nicht komplett einschieben kann, dann habe ich zu wenig Spiel für den Versenkbereich und ich müsste mich vom E1 verabschieden!



Da sind wir einer Meinung!


----------



## grosser (4. Oktober 2011)

@RockyRider66

jetzt bin ich genauso schlau wie du!

Antwort von RW:
Text entnommen, ich hatte leider nicht das Kleingedruckte beachtet!


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2011)

@ grosser:
Jetzt sind wir beide so schlau wie die bei Rotwild auch.

Ich frage mich manchmal, wozu es die CAD- Zeichnung gibt.
Scheint wohl immer eine Überraschung zu werden, was der Endverbarucher wirklich verkauft bekommt.................

Und wann wird es lieferbar sein?


----------



## grosser (4. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @ grosser:
> Jetzt sind wir beide so schlau wie die bei Rotwild auch.
> 
> Ich frage mich manchmal, wozu es die CAD- Zeichnung gibt.
> ...



es heißt Ende 2011!?!
Vielleicht kann man noch etwas Einstecktiefe mit einer 30,9 Sattelstütze (Reduzierhilfe) erreichen. Beim Enduro Fanes von Alutech machen das Einige.
Schauen wir mal und messen vor dem Kauf erst einmal nach.
Ein Enduro ohne versenkbare Sattelstütze mit genügend Versenkungsspielraum macht keinen Sinn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich will ja ohnehin keine Sattelstütze die am Lenker festgebunden ist.
rauf-runter-rein-raus, wie im echten Leben.............


----------



## grosser (4. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich will ja ohnehin keine Sattelstütze die am Lenker festgebunden ist.
> rauf-runter-rein-raus, wie im echten Leben.............



Da bin Ich schon weiter! An den letzten Trailtage waren die Jungs mit versenkbarer Sattelstütze einfach schneller. 
Die haben den Knopf gedrückt und sind ab in den Trail, nächste Steigung Knopf gedrückt und hochgefahren und ich? Absteigen Sattelstütze hoch oder runter und hinterher gehechelt!
Meine C1 RW-Sattelstütze hat schon kein schwarzes Eloxal mehr an der Stelle.

Gruß


----------



## at021971 (4. Oktober 2011)

Mir hat mein Händler gesagt, dass das R.E1 Ende Oktober in die Läden kommen soll.

Und der ist eigentlich ganz gut mit Rotwild connected, da er auch immer auf der Eurobike am Rotwild Stand die Kunden berät.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2011)

wow, das wäre ja prima!


----------



## tobone (4. Oktober 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe mal eine Frage zu dem X1. Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel das in Größe L wiegt? Kommt man da irgendwie unter 13kg?



?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2011)

Gewogen nicht weil S im keller steht.
Mit finanz. Aufwand klappt das bestimmt.


----------



## at021971 (4. Oktober 2011)

Also der Rahmen des R.X1 in Größe L dürfte so ca. 3.100 g wiegen. Gehe ich mal von meinem R.GT1 in XL aus, das bei einem Rahmengewicht (Rahmen, Dämpfer, Steuersatz komplett, Schnellspanner) 2.930 g wiegt, auf 12,1 kg kommt, ist auch beim R.X1 in Größe L ein Gesamtgewicht um die 12,5 kg möglich. Aber die Geldmittel dafür sollten im ausreichendem Maße vorhanden sein.


----------



## Vincy (4. Oktober 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe mal eine Frage zu dem X1. Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel das in Größe L wiegt? Kommt man da irgendwie unter 13kg?


 
Das X1 Comp 2011 mit RH M wiegt 13,5kg. http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...x1-comp.539581.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm
Mit einigen Leichtbau-Parts kannst es problemlos unter 13kg bekommen. 
Versteh nicht ganz, wo da ein Problem sein sollte. Allenfalls bei deiner Geldbörse. Alles eine Sache des Geldes.


----------



## at021971 (4. Oktober 2011)

Da fragt man sich doch glatt, ob der Rahmen innerhalb eines Jahres um 300 g zugenommen hat oder ob die schliechtweg nicht wiegen können?
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...fs-comp.409784.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm


----------



## at021971 (4. Oktober 2011)

Das 2009er in der Pro Ausstattung und in Größe L wog bei der Bike ohne Pedale 12,95 kg. http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=3397

Andere Laufräder und Kurbel und schon bist Du inklusive Pedale knapp unter 13 kg. Und das Gewicht in der Bike versteht sich inklusive Variosattelstütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RW_Eddy (4. Oktober 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe mal eine Frage zu dem X1. Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel das in Größe L wiegt? Kommt man da irgendwie unter 13kg?



Mein X1 2011er M wiegt 13,31 KG incl Pedale und KS i900 (komplett)

Sag doch mal grob was Du vorhast. Laufräder, Reifen, Variostütze, Bremse, Gabel. Dann könnte man es besser einschätzen.


----------



## Vincy (4. Oktober 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich doch glatt, ob der Rahmen innerhalb eines Jahres um 300 g zugenommen hat oder ob die schliechtweg nicht wiegen können?
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...fs-comp.409784.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm


 
Das ist ein 2010er Modell, der Rahmen war da ca 300g leichter. 
2011 wurde es überarbeitet, verstärkter Rahmen mit tapered Steuerrohr.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (5. Oktober 2011)

Echt?! Das X1 ist vom Modeljahr 2010 nach 2011 300gr. schwerer geworden, ups das habe ich noch gar nicht gemerkt, bin doch gerade am überlegen   ;-)  

Klar, 300 gr. sind jetzt nicht die Welt, aber das überrascht mich schon, kommt vom Rahmengewicht dann schon fast an das E1 dran. Nachdem ich eh vom höheren Rahmengewicht ausgegangen bin, wird das meine Entscheidung aber nicht beeinflussen, dafür scheint das X1 jetzt unkaputtbar zu sein  ;-)

Blöde Frage, weiss jemand wann die 29ziger beim Händler stehen....   will so eins schon mal testfahren.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Wasserträger (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ein Freund von mir hat die Möglichkeit das Werkzeug für die Montage des Hauptschwingenlager zu fertigen. Das Werkzeug wird bei einem namhaften deutschen Autohersteller in der Werkzeugmacherei hergestellt also kein Schrott . Jetzt wollte ich hier mal in die Runde fragen wer hat Interesse an sowas??? Den Preis muss ich noch bei meinem Kuppel aushandeln aber es wird auf jeden Fall günstiger als bei Rotwild. Wer Interesse kann mir ja gerne eine Mail oder eine PN schicken.

Zum Schluss noch ein großes DANKESCHÖN an Dieter der mir die Zeichnung zur Verfügung gestellt hat.

Bis dahin...

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Oktober 2011)

Interesse habe ich an dem Werkzeug.


----------



## LDSign (6. Oktober 2011)

Hi zusammen

Bitte verzeiht mir den eigennützigen Post, aber ich weiß ja, dass hier noch einige Topeak-Ergon-Fahrer unterwegs sind. Und da ich hier damals verzweifelt nach Teilen gesucht habe ist das sicher der beste Ort dafür 

Ich habe noch einige Teile meines R2s in der Versteigerung - vielleicht möchte sich ja der ein oder andere noch damit eindecken - wird sicherlich die letzte Chance sein:

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=...wild&_osacat=9192&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## schlurz (6. Oktober 2011)

Was man so in den Unweiten des Netzes findet 







http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=6024


----------



## Vincy (6. Oktober 2011)

Das wird bei ebay versteigert, fÃ¼r einen wohltÃ¤tigen Zweck. 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rotwild-R-X2..._FahrrÃ¤der&hash=item336cdb7450#ht_588wt_1242

erzielter ErlÃ¶s: 3610â¬.


----------



## SirRHadfield (7. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schicker Laufradsatz! Steht dem X2 ganz gut und würde sich in meinem schwarz-rotEloxal-Konzept auch nicht schlecht machen.

Ich bin immer noch nicht fertig mit meinem Aufbau, da ich auf CNC-Teile zur Adaptierung des Steuerrohrs für die Steinerdesign-Gabel warte.
Aber erste Eindrücke gibt es schon:






Gruß Urs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K3RMIT (8. Oktober 2011)

SirRHadfield schrieb:


> Sehr schicker Laufradsatz! Steht dem X2 ganz gut und würde sich in meinem schwarz-rotEloxal-Konzept auch nicht schlecht machen.
> 
> Ich bin immer noch nicht fertig mit meinem Aufbau, da ich auf CNC-Teile zur Adaptierung des Steuerrohrs für die Steinerdesign-Gabel warte.
> Aber erste Eindrücke gibt es schon:
> ...



Ahhh sehr schön 
Die Sram Redwin Kasette  Die hab ich mir auch geholt 
Sieht schickt aus der erste Eindruck.


----------



## SirRHadfield (8. Oktober 2011)

Genau! Nur bei der Schaltung bin ich dann doch bei Shimano geblieben, auch wenn das rote X0-zeug im sehr gut stehen würde. Sobald ich die fehlenden Steuersatzadapter habe gibts dann Gesamtbilder des ganzen Rades...


----------



## K3RMIT (8. Oktober 2011)

und was ist das für eine bremsscheibe wenn ich fragen darf? Spwas brauch ich mit roten innenkranz und schwimmend gelagert.
Hab versucht meiner Formula das quitschen auszutreiben mit Wave Scheiben von Tuning Bikes, ist um 80% besser geworden von unerträglich bis geht so aber ich hätt gerne nicht quitschende scheiben und das erhoff ich mir von schwimmend gelagerten.


----------



## Vincy (8. Oktober 2011)

Das ist eine Hope. http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG312


----------



## SirRHadfield (8. Oktober 2011)

Genau, das sind die FloatingDiscs von Hope, gibt's in X Farben, ich hab alles in Rot zusammen mit den BloodyMary-M4-Bremsen gekauft.


----------



## K3RMIT (8. Oktober 2011)

merci  mal abchecken die seite 
sorry noch für die doofe frage aber passen die überall? Oder muss was beachtet werden?

Funzen die mit 'ner Formual RX???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirRHadfield (8. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Du nur die Scheiben montierst, kann es bei einigen Bremsen Probleme geben, da sie an den Nieten dicker sind als einteilige Scheiben. Von den RX weiß ich es nicht, aber bei Juicies mußte man die Entnahmelaschen der Beläge absägen.


----------



## C0RAF0X (8. Oktober 2011)

Schönes thema und schöne bilder hier


----------



## Kharma (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich grüße die Tafelrunde der edler Ritter.

Ich hab mir beim Wildwechsel nun selber ein Jungtier gegriffen und nenne es nun meins.

Jetzt muß ich es nur noch zügeln und würde dann gern dieser Runde von Zeit zu Zeit beiwohnen.

Es ist ein E1 2011er. 

Die ersten Kilomter hat es bereits hinter sich und erwieß sich als laufruhigen Zeitgenossen. Ich glaube auch, dass die längere Kettenstrebe mir persönlich ganz gut tut.

Aber egal...
Bitte um Aufnahme in der holden Runde.

LG
Kharma

P.S.
Bei der Kurbel steht noch ein Wechsel auf 'ne Saint an


----------



## bikefun2009 (9. Oktober 2011)

SirRHadfield schrieb:


> Sehr schicker Laufradsatz! Steht dem X2 ganz gut und würde sich in meinem schwarz-rotEloxal-Konzept auch nicht schlecht machen.
> 
> Ich bin immer noch nicht fertig mit meinem Aufbau, da ich auf CNC-Teile zur Adaptierung des Steuerrohrs für die Steinerdesign-Gabel warte.
> Aber erste Eindrücke gibt es schon:
> ...


Die Kassette is zwar schön ,aber die Ritzel sind schnell durch Hab dann mal ne PG 970 verbaut und hab bis dato ruhe


----------



## K3RMIT (9. Oktober 2011)

Definier mal "schnell durch" ??


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Oktober 2011)

@kahrma:
Welche Rahmengröße hast du?


----------



## Kharma (9. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @kahrma:
> Welche Rahmengröße hast du?



Du willst bestimmt mehr wissen...

Ich bin 180 cm, hatte also die Wahl zwischen M und L.
Hatte vorher ein Scott Genius LT in L. Hab jetzt auch das L und ich fühl mich sehr wohl drauf. Ist insgesamt ein bisschen kleiner als das Scott.
Zum Touren noch einen 70 mm Vorbau und schon "tour" und "Endure" ich,
wie es mir beliebt


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Oktober 2011)

Ja, ich will mehr wissen:
Passt ein Coildämpfer in die Rahmengröße M?
Oder kollodiert der am Fuß mit dem Sattelrohr?


----------



## RW_Eddy (9. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ja, ich will mehr wissen:
> Passt ein Coildämpfer in die Rahmengröße M?
> Oder kollodiert der am Fuß mit dem Sattelrohr?



2011er in M ?
Reicht Dir ein gewisses Maß oder ein Erfahrungsbericht?
Ersteres könnte ich am nächsten WE ggf für Dich messen, wenns wichtig ist.

Eddy


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Oktober 2011)

Ja. 2011 in M
Das wäre prima!

Ich brauche eigentlich nur den Achsabstand der beiden Dämpferaufnahmen bis zur Vorderkannte des Sattelrohres.
Dann kann ich es mir halbwegs selbst ausmessen.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (9. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ja, ich will mehr wissen:
> Passt ein Coildämpfer in die Rahmengröße M?
> Oder kollodiert der am Fuß mit dem Sattelrohr?



Wie geschrieben... ich habe ein L, also bin ich raus.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht kannst du trotzdem mal messen.
Eigentlich sollten die Drehpunkte gleich bleiben.


----------



## Kharma (9. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du trotzdem mal messen.
> Eigentlich sollten die Drehpunkte gleich bleiben.



Na ick kiek mal, wat ick machen kann

LG


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Oktober 2011)

danke!


----------



## Kharma (9. Oktober 2011)

Werd ich dann in die Runde aufgenommen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich lass dir mein Bankdaten per PM zukommen, danach ganz sicher!


----------



## Kharma (9. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich lass dir mein Bankdaten per PM zukommen, danach ganz sicher!



Oh, eure Gnade ist Beispiellos


----------



## bikefun2009 (9. Oktober 2011)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Definier mal "schnell durch" ??


Unter 2000 km


----------



## Quechua (9. Oktober 2011)

ich fahr das 2011er E1 in L:

Zwecks alternativer Dämpfer: Ein Coil Dömpfer passt nicht, habe ich schon probiert. Der Platz der Dämpferaufnahme nähe Tretlager ist zu knapp bemessen. 
Eine mögliche Alternative ist der Evolver ISX 6, der würde passen. Habe ich allerdings noch nicht probiert, der testweise verbaute war in einer etwas zu großen EBL den ich daheim noch hatte und etwas komprimiert in den Rahmen gepflanzt hatte

auch wenn es nicht so scheint, es kommt zu keiner kollision mit dem rahmen





ich bin mittlerweile einiges mit dem bike gefahren, bei einigen drops nutze ich den fw gut und dachte ein wenig regelbare druckstufe wäre eine feine sache. andererseits gab es noch keine situation, in der ich dachte, der hinterbau wäre am limit gewesen.
nichtsdestotrotz, das testen anderer dämpfer kann den horizont schon erweitern. vielleicht ein projekt über die wintermonate, aber aus performancegründen bin ich so zufrieden und möhte nicht unbedingt kohle für einen fdämpfer raushauen, ohne zu wissen, dass was bei rumkommt. 
gerade mit dem evolver hatte ich an einem anderen rahmen leider nicht so überzeuge erfahrungen gesammtelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Info!

Welchen Coildämpfer hast du probiert?
Ich möchte einen Fox DHX RC4 oder DHX 5.0 fahren.
Möchte das gerne erst wissen, bevor ich mir noch ein 2011er Modell bestelle.
Sonst muss ich wohl auf 2012 zurückgreifen, aber da kann man die Sattelstutze nurnoch um knapp 13cm versenken (RH M)
Welchen Durchmesser hat der Manitou im Bereich der Luftkammer?


----------



## Quechua (9. Oktober 2011)

Coil hatte ich den DHX 5 getestet.

manitou muss ich mal ausmessen


----------



## SirRHadfield (10. Oktober 2011)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Unter 2000 km



Das ist wirklich ziemlich schnell, aber zugegebenermaßen hab ich bislang eigentlich auch alle 2-3 Ketten das Ritzelpaket mitgetauscht (pro Kette so ca.1500km, XTR bzw.XT-egal). Der verschleiß war als ich noch die XT-Pakete gefahren bin nicht anders als mit den PG990ern.


----------



## grosser (10. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ja, ich will mehr wissen:
> Passt ein Coildämpfer in die Rahmengröße M?
> Oder kollodiert der am Fuß mit dem Sattelrohr?



Ein E1!
Das Gewicht wäre auch interessant!


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Oktober 2011)

Gewichte rückt Rotwild kaum raus.
Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es sich um ein Leichtgewicht handelt.
Nackter Rahmen sicher >3,1kg?


----------



## Quechua (10. Oktober 2011)

hab es nicht mehr genau im kopf und leider kein foto gemacht. aber ich meine mein l rahmen hat inkl dämpfer, steuersatz und press-fit innenlager und sattelklemme um die 3,8kg gewogen. der rahmen ist kein ausgewiesener leichtbau, aber ein aufbau unter 14kg ist kein problem, und entscheidend ist, dass der rahmen aufgrund der geometrie leichtfüssiger klettert als das gros der konkurrenten, selbst wenn diese weniger fw aufweisen. auch das handling ist trotz großer rahmengröße und rahmenlänge sehr spielerisch

ich vermute mal nächstes jahr kommt ein e2 in carbon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Oktober 2011)

Quechua" data-source="post: 8811619"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Quechua schrieb:


> ...........ich vermute mal nächstes jahr kommt ein e2 in carbon...



Hab ich auch so im Urin......


----------



## at021971 (10. Oktober 2011)

Peter Böhm hatte sich ja schon bei unserem Rotwild Ritter Besuchstag bei ADP im März 2010 für 2012 in diese Richtung für geäußert. Vermutlich sind denen aber dann die ganzen 29er dazwischengekommen, so dass das R.E2 zurückstehen mußte. 

Andererdeits frage ich mich, ob es sinnvoll ist mit einem doch in mancher Hinsicht äußerst empfindlichen Carbonrahmen durch grobes Gelände zu flügen. Ein Abfug an der falschen Stelle und der Rahmen hat nicht nur eine Beule, sondern ist Schrott.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (10. Oktober 2011)

SirRHadfield schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich ziemlich schnell, aber zugegebenermaßen hab ich bislang eigentlich auch alle 2-3 Ketten das Ritzelpaket mitgetauscht (pro Kette so ca.1500km, XTR bzw.XT-egal). Der verschleiß war als ich noch die XT-Pakete gefahren bin nicht anders als mit den PG990ern.


Also ich fahre die PG990 II seit gut 3.500 km an meinem R.GT1 und seit rund 1.500 km am R.R2 FS und kann in beiden Fällen nicht erkennen, dass sie schon runter ist. 

Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Oktober 2011)

Da muss icgh dir Recht geben.
Sinnvoller wäre für mich, das E1 mal etwas zu entschlacken und auf Diät zu setzen.
3,8kg mit einem einfachen RP2 sind schon stramm.
Der nackische Rahmen sollte dann um 3,6kg haben, schon prall.


----------



## at021971 (10. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Da muss icgh dir Recht geben.
> Sinnvoller wäre für mich, das E1 mal etwas zu entschlacken und auf Diät zu setzen.
> 3,8kg mit einem einfachen RP2 sind schon stramm.
> Der nackische Rahmen sollte dann um 3,6kg haben, schon prall.


 
Der 2011er Rahmen in Größe M soll laut Test im Mountainbike Magazin 3.580 g inklusive Dämpfer wiegen:
(http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-rotwild-e1-comp.559961.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm)

Der Fox RP2 Dämpfer selber liegt in der Größe 200 x 57 bei ca. 248 g: (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6786904&postcount=288)

Bedenkt man, dass in dem Rahmengewicht neben dem Dämpfer, Innenlager und Steuersatz beinhaltet sind, er zudem lackiert und nicht nur eloxiert ist, finde ich nicht, dass der Rahmen so extrem schwer ist. Für den nackten Rahmen dürftest Du bei unter 3.100 g liegen. Wäre er eloxiert, wären es wohl um die 2.900 g.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Oktober 2011)

Mit "nackt" meinte ich ohne Anbauteile, aber mit Oberflächenbehandlung.
Dann dürft der Rahmen so um die 3,3kg haben.

Na ja, etwas Diät würde ihm trotzdem gut stehen.


----------



## grosser (10. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mit "nackt" meinte ich ohne Anbauteile, aber mit Oberflächenbehandlung.
> Dann dürft der Rahmen so um die 3,3kg haben.
> 
> Na ja, etwas Diät würde ihm trotzdem gut stehen.



Zu leicht ist auch sch..... , dass habe ich an meinem LV301 gesehen.
Da hatte ich ruckzuck 3 Dellen im Rahmen!
Mein C1 hat noch keine Delle und hat schon mehr mitgemacht!
Er ist ja auch schwerer


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Oktober 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Zu leicht ist auch sch..... , dass habe ich an meinem LV301 gesehen...........:


Von den Coladosen habe ich im Ziel der LitevilleTrailtrophy genug gesehen.
Erschreckend für mich.


----------



## Quechua (10. Oktober 2011)

wenn ich die wahl hätte, würde ich für das einsatzgebiet des e1(e2) wohl auch eher eine abgespeckte aluversion anstatt einer carbonversion wählen.

sofern aber kinematik etc passt und materialbedingt nicht viele änderungen notwendig sind, wäre das sicher eine interessant nische, grundsätzliches know-how des werkstoffs ist ja vorhanden, ebenso das rahmendesign... gibt ja genug anbieter die hier mitllerweile in dem bereich carbon anbieten.

dellen würden mich prinzipiell nicht stören, das fahrrad ist ein arbeitsgerät. abgesehen davon fahre ich mein 301 seit 3 jahren - nicht unbedingt zimperlich - habe keine probleme mit dellen.
ich glaube aber neben vllt dicker gestalteten wandstärken sind vor allem die dämpferaufnahme als auch die gussets etwas komfortabler gestaltet. im zweifel ist das aber sicher besser als zu knapp zu designen.

wenn es etwas gibt was ich ich wirklich vermisse, dann x12 am hinterbau


----------



## Orakel (11. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Von den Coladosen habe ich im Ziel der LitevilleTrailtrophy genug gesehen.
> Erschreckend für mich.


lass das mal nicht die Liteviller lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (11. Oktober 2011)

Quechua" data-source="post: 8813517"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Quechua schrieb:


> wenn es etwas gibt was ich ich wirklich vermisse, dann x12 am hinterbau


Rotwild hat doch das DT RWS system mit ner 10er Achse.
Wieso dann ein X12system und dafür evt.Lizenzgebühr bezahlen


----------



## SirRHadfield (11. Oktober 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Zu leicht ist auch sch..... , dass habe ich an meinem LV301 gesehen.
> Da hatte ich ruckzuck 3 Dellen im Rahmen!
> Mein C1 hat noch keine Delle und hat schon mehr mitgemacht!
> Er ist ja auch schwerer



Und auch keine Lackplatzer? 
Da bin ich ja wirklich mal gespannt, ich bin noch nicht mit dem Aufbau ganz fertig und hab schon den ersten (Lagerschale drauf gefallen). Vielleicht war ich von meiner Pulverbeschichtung vorher doch zu verwöhnt...



Immerhin, der Aufbau geht voran, gestern kamen meine Spezialadapter.


----------



## Thomas1809 (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hat von euch schon einer eine Preisliste zu dem 2012 er Katalog ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Orakel (11. Oktober 2011)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat von euch schon einer eine Preisliste zu dem 2012 er Katalog ?
> 
> Gruß Thomas


ich!


----------



## at021971 (11. Oktober 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> ...Wieso dann ein X12system und dafür evt.Lizenzgebühr bezahlen


 
Das X-12 System von Syntace ist nahezu lizenzfrei. Es geht nur 1 EUR pro Rahmen an Syntace. Das könnte also ohne preisliche Nachteile jeder verwenden, der mag: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1312


----------



## Thomas1809 (11. Oktober 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> ich!



Glückwunsch!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (11. Oktober 2011)

hab auch die 2012er Preisliste aus dem aktuellen Katalog


----------



## grosser (11. Oktober 2011)

SirRHadfield schrieb:


> Und auch keine Lackplatzer?



Ein paar Schrammen und 2 Lackplatzer am Tretlager ! Mein C2 hatte in kurzer Zeit am Hinterbau ein paar Lackplatzer. Das Unterrohr ist durch die dicke Folie so gut geschützt, da sieht man überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Quechua (11. Oktober 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das X-12 System von Syntace ist nahezu lizenzfrei. Es geht nur 1 EUR pro Rahmen an Syntace. Das könnte also ohne preisliche Nachteile jeder verwenden, der mag: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1312



so ist es, und wer beide standards schon gefahren ist und zwischen beiden wählen kann, der wird sicher x12 wählen. abgesehen davon, dass es mir einfach lieber wäre, weil ich dann alle laufräder ohne aufwand durchwechseln könnte zwischen den rädern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (12. Oktober 2011)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat von euch schon einer eine Preisliste zu dem 2012 er Katalog ?
> 
> Gruß Thomas



ja!


----------



## 123disco (13. Oktober 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo Bolzer,
> ja ich habe mich für das 2012er E1 entschieden!
> Das ist wie mit dem Surfen früher, erst ging es um Geschwindigkeit und später hohe Wellen und Manöver.
> So ist es heute mit dem Biken. Es stehen jetzt mehr Trailsurfen und technisches Fahren auf dem Speiseplan.
> Gruß



..mit dem Surf-Vergleich hab ich meine Entscheidung zwischen X1 und E1 nun auch fast hinbekommen. Problem war beim Surfen oft nur fehlende Brandung oder Wind; vgl Trails und Berge im Rheinland;-) 

Wie tourentauglich ist das E1, wenn man Sattel rausfährt und Gabel auf 130 senkt. Macht eine 50km-Runde noch Spaß oder tritt man schon sehr von hinten. 

Liebäugle nach AllMountain Steppenwolf mit 2011E1 - 2012er ist ja nun "agiler", heißt dies, daß 2011er etwas "unagil" daherkommt und nur geradeaus will. 

Jemand schon mit E1 oder X1 - Entscheidung gerungen und erfolgreich gewesen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Oktober 2011)

So, dank grosser hab ich jetzt auch ein E1 bestellt!
Nochmals besten dank für den Hinweis!

Es wird wohl direkt komplett zerlegt, geschmiert, getaped und umgerüstet.

Zur Tourentauglichkeit: Ich werde eine 180er VAN einpfanzen & Touren damit fahren.
Zur Not brauche ich abends ein Bier mehr!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> So, dank grosser hab ich jetzt auch ein E1 bestellt!




2011er oder 2012er

Ride on
Chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Oktober 2011)

2011er.
Am 2012er hat das Sattelrohr bei etwa 13cm unter min einen Knick (Rahmen M)
Da kann ich die Stütze wieder nicht komplett versenken.

(Nein, ich möchte keine auotmatische Sattelstütze)


----------



## Quechua (13. Oktober 2011)

na dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob du mit dem air dämpfer zufrieden sein wirst - ich glaube, du wirst es nicht bereuen.

mit 170er gabel auch ohne absenkung sind ausgeprägte touren absolut kein problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Oktober 2011)

sie wird ausgetauscht gegen 180mm ohne absenkung.

der air dämpfer wird vielleicht ein größeres face bekommen um einen größeren ölfluss zu realisieren.
das hat bisher jedem dämpfer gut getan, er wird lebendiger bei großen schlägen.

mich stötz nur die etwas zu grob gerasterte zugstufe, rpXY brauche ich nicht.
der geht nicht besser, hat nur mehr pp- einstellungen


----------



## SirRHadfield (14. Oktober 2011)

So, nun ist mein Komplettaufbau auch endlich fertig und ich darf Euch (etwas stolz) endlich mein komplett individuell aufgebautes X1 vorstellen:











Mal sehen, wann ich den Hirsch in natürlichem Geläuf abstimmen kann. 

Gruß Urs


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Oktober 2011)

ist das x1 für doppelbrückengabeln zugelassen?

und wenn ja, dann tu dir einen gefallen und bau was aktuelles ein.
du kastrierst das potente fahrwerk


----------



## SirRHadfield (14. Oktober 2011)

Ja, ist freigegeben, hab mit ADP telephoniert.
Und die Gabel ist bis auf das untere Gehäuse aktuell, ist ja keine alte Air², sondern Steinerdesign. 
Bessere Abstimmbarkeit und Ansprechverhalten konnte ich bei einer Fox nicht feststellen. Nur Plattform kann sie nicht. 
Dafür hab ich freies Absenken von 0-170mm und blockieren in jeder Position.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Oktober 2011)

mag sein, aber eine beschissene dämpfung


----------



## SirRHadfield (14. Oktober 2011)

Bist Du die MC air schonmal gefahren?

Bei meinem Fliegengewicht hab ich keine wirklichen Unterschiede in der Dämpfung zu Talas und Co ausmachen können.
Bin von dem Ding echt überzeugt.

Ich frage deshalb, weil ich immer wieder auf voreingenommene Mitmenschen treffen, die jede Votec-Gabel mit der Cellasto-Ur-GS4 gleichsetzen und nicht glauben wollen, daß man im optisch gleichen Gehäuse auch gut abstimmbare Luftfeder und Luftdämpfungs Komponenten unterkriegen kann. Damit will ich Dir natürlich nicht unterstellen, daß Du zu diesen gehörst, ich bin halt ein gebranntes Kind...


----------



## grosser (14. Oktober 2011)

SirRHadfield schrieb:


> So, nun ist mein Komplettaufbau auch endlich fertig und ich darf Euch (etwas stolz) endlich mein komplett individuell aufgebautes X1 vorstellen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus!
Das einzigste was mir missfällt sind die Lenkerhörner!?!
Schon mal wo hängen geblieben?
Ich habe die Dinger schon vor 10 Jahren vor einem AlpenX in die Tonne geworfen und habe sie nie vermisst. Jeder hat sich damals gewundert wie kann man die nur demontieren. 
Heute fahren sie alle ohne.


----------



## SirRHadfield (14. Oktober 2011)

So richtig schmerzhaft bin ich damit eigentlich noch nie hängen geblieben, finde die kleinen Hörnchen eigentlich auf längeren Touren ziemlich angenehm.


----------



## Quechua (14. Oktober 2011)

wieviel fw hat denn die gabel?

mir würde das etwas zu hoch bauen, vor allem für die uphilltauglichkeit


----------



## Bolzer1711 (14. Oktober 2011)

Das ist mal ein Einzelstück, mit Doppelbrückengabel und 170mm, außergewöhnlich.....    finde es sehr schön aufgebaut. 

Bin mal auf deinen Fahrbericht gespannt, 150mm hinten und 170mm vorne, das sind schon andere Ansprechverhalten. Fast schon ein Zwitter aus X1 und E1, was wiegt es denn? Die Gabel ist sicherlich nicht besonders leicht.

.....bei mir sind die Hörnchen seit zwei Jahren auch weg, anfangst habe ich sie auf langen Touren vermisst, jetzt brauche ich sie auch nicht mehr.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (14. Oktober 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> .....bei mir sind die Hörnchen seit zwei Jahren auch weg, anfangst habe ich sie auf langen Touren vermisst, jetzt brauche ich sie auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Bolzer1711



Jo! und das ständige Umgreifen mit Hörner, wenn man schalten will


----------



## SirRHadfield (14. Oktober 2011)

Quechua" data-source="post: 8827218"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Quechua schrieb:


> wieviel fw hat denn die gabel?
> 
> mir würde das etwas zu hoch bauen, vor allem für die uphilltauglichkeit



Ist ja auf jede Höhe einstellbar von 0-170mm, auf den Bildern halt ganz ausgefahren. 
Ich kann Euch gerne mal Bilder machen, auf denen sie auf 150 oder 160 steht...

Hab beim Aufbau einige Komponenten auf der Waage gehabt, war aber nicht ganz konsequent alle, kann es aber mal mit auf die Digitalwaage nehmen.


----------



## Quechua (14. Oktober 2011)

na dann ist es ja ok.

was wiegt die gabel?


----------



## TrailProf (15. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Urs,

Sehr schön aufgebaut. Mir gefällt besonders, wie die Anbauteile die Farbakzente des Rahmens aufnehmen. Auch die Gabel find ich OK, bin mir sicher dass der Hinterbau des X1 auch bei längeren Gabeln gut mithalten kann.
Nur die Lenkerhörnchen sehen, gerade wg. der Gabel schon etwas fehl am Platze aus, aber wenn man's braucht dann müssen se halt dran.

Gruß


----------



## at021971 (15. Oktober 2011)

SirRHadfield schrieb:


> So, nun ist mein Komplettaufbau auch endlich fertig und ich darf Euch (etwas stolz) endlich mein komplett individuell aufgebautes X1 vorstellen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Optisch macht sich die Doppelbrückengabel richtig gut am R.X1. Wenn sie auch in der Performance der Optik nicht nachhinkt, dann würde ich sie bei so einem Bike auch in Erwägung ziehen. Insgesamt ein sehr schöner Aufbau! Hörnchen haben ein so einem Bike jedoch nicht verloren. Da würde ich noch mal nachbessern.


----------



## SirRHadfield (15. Oktober 2011)

Danke Trailprof! 


So, ich hatte ja versprochen nochmal Beispielbilder für die Gabel zu liefern.

So siehts also z.B. in der Ebene aus:





Bergab drück ich dann zwei Hebel, lass die Gabel raus und den Sattel runter:





Und bergauf gehts dann andersrum:





Mit auf die Badezimmerwaage hab ich das X1 jetzt auch mal genommen, zusammen mit leerer Flasche, Gummiquitsche-Hippo, Pumpe, Pedalen und allem was man so auf den Bildern sieht sinds jetzt 14,2kg. Nicht extrem leicht, aber ich hab ja an Scheibengröße und Stabilität nicht gespart. Finde das geht eigentlich noch in Ordnung.

Gruß Urs


----------



## Bolzer1711 (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe ja schon Talas oder U-Turn gesehen....    aber eine solche Absenkung ist ja der Hammer!!!! Wie ein tiefergelegter Golf (will dich aber jetzt nicht beleidigen).

So ein X1 reizt mich schon, 150mm zum Touren und auch mal flott den Berg runter rollen, aber meins sollte dann mind. 1,5 kg weniger wiegen.


----------



## bohaim (15. Oktober 2011)

Ola,

Also ich muss auch mal ne Lanze für "Hörnchen" brechen...
Ich hab sie auch montiert und ich finds einfach super angenehm wenn man noch andere Griffmöglichkeiten hat. 
Früher waren sie Trend, jetzt nicht mehr, in 7 Jahren... ...
Hängen geblieben bin ich eigentlich auch noch nie und das Gewicht ist mir auch Wurscht 
Allgemein, was das Gewicht angeht, sicher ist ein leichtes Bike nett, aber meine Güte, wenn das Ding 600G schwerer ist, ...mal ehrlich, das ist doch zu 50% auch nur der "Angeberfaktor". 
Oder fahrt ihr alle mit leeren Wasserflaschen los, weil das dann nochmal 700G spart?
Und mir ist es lieber, etwas ist stabiler, als Ultraleicht gebaut.
Das Mehrgewicht kann man doch auch unter plus an Trainingseffekt verbuchen. Oder, zb. im Fitnessstudio, stellt ihr den Ergometer dort immer auf die leichteste Stufe?!? (weil ja leichter quasi 
Alle die tatsächlich gezeitete Wettkämpfe fahren, meinetwegen...
Aber wieviel % sind das?
Hach ja... das wollte ich mal eben dazu sagen


----------



## gunse66 (16. Oktober 2011)

MoinMoin,

ich weiss, das Thema Formula RX füllt mittlerweile über 20 Seiten eines eigenen Threads, sicher zu Recht. Ich habe die gleichen Probleme mit der Bremse, sie ist als Rotwild-Edition an meinem GT1 verbaut. Habe nach zahllosen Einstellversuchen im Sommer auf die vielzitierten Shimano-XT Scheiben gewechselt, was in Kombi mit Coolstop-Belägen zumindets das nervige klingeln während der Fahrt vorn beseitigt hat. Allerdings quietscht es vorn nach wie vor und hinten rubbelt es beim Bremsen derart, dass man denkt, es zerreisst einem die Scheibe oder Nabe. Auch ein erneuter Werkstattbesuch am Freitag brachte keine Abhilfe.
Was mich an dieser Stelle interessiert:
Bei einem Bike in dieser Preisklasse darf ich wohl als Kunde eine problemlos und störungsfrei (nicht wartungsfrei!) funktionierende Bremse erwarten. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen in Sachen Garantie/Kulanz durch Rotwild? Hat schon jemand die Formula gegen eine ordentliche Bremsanlage getauscht bekommen, und sei es nur als Teile-Austausch mit Selbstmontage? Befor ich das in Angriff nehme, würden mich vergleichbare Fälle interessieren...
Danke für euer Feedback und schöne Grüße aus Hamburg!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bohaim (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

Ich hab an meinem noch die B24 verbaut. Also Rotwild ORO. Habe da die Scheiben gegen die neuen Shimano Ice Tec getauscht und Trickstuffbeläge genommen.
Das macht das Gesamtpaket auf jeden Fall besser als vorher.
Von den Formula Belägen war ich nie begeistert und die Scheiben sehen zwar nett aus...aber naja... 
Die neuen Formula Scheiben sollen da ja noch schlechter sein als die alten...

Bremsen sind aber, egal welcher Hersteller, immer so ne Sache...
Frag 100 Leute, jeder wird dir was anderes sagen können, zb. Avid, manche finden sie Großartig (zb. Code) andere hassen sie und haben nur Probleme damit... schwierige Sache also.
Was ist denn dein "Haupteinsatzgebiet"?
Touren, oder auch mal mehr Bergablastig?


----------



## gunse66 (16. Oktober 2011)

Bremsen sind aber, egal welcher Hersteller, immer so ne Sache...
Frag 100 Leute, jeder wird dir was anderes sagen können, zb. Avid, manche finden sie Großartig (zb. Code) andere hassen sie und haben nur Probleme damit... schwierige Sache also.
Was ist denn dein "Haupteinsatzgebiet"?
Touren, oder auch mal mehr Bergablastig?[/QUOTE]

Nun, ´ne Alpenüberquerung wir hier im Norden eher schwierig, also eher
Berg und Tal-Pisten im Hamburger Umland, Harburger Berge etc., was aber nicht heissen soll, dass ich das Bike bei Gelegenheit auch mal in bergigeres Terrain mitnehmen will...
Der Grip der RX ist ja schon ziemlich amtlich, aber eben schlecht dosierbar und mit absolut nervenden Nebenwirkungen...


----------



## bohaim (16. Oktober 2011)

Naja, also wenn du in Hamburg wohnst du da die meiste Zeit unterwegs bist lohnt sich eine Saint wohl eher nicht.
Ist ja auch eher ein GT Bike 
Kommt natürlich auch auf dein Budget an wieviel du ausgeben möchtest.
The Cleg soll sehr nett sein, aber nicht direkt günstig (um es mal so zu sagen 
"Billigste" Lösung, Scheiben und/oder Beläge tauschen, oder Variante2 ne neue Bremse komplett neu kaufen.
Welche das sein soll, nun, ich würde dir einfach selber testen bei nem Händler empfehlen...
Da das Problem hier ist, jeder hat andere Vorlieben und nen anderen subjektiven Geschmack/Eindruck/Gefühl.
Was der eine toll findet, findet der andere mies.
Du kannst aus der Masse der Nennungen vielleicht ne statistische Tendenz ableiten, oder natürlich grobe Fakten (zb. "Das Ding lekt" o.ä.) ableiten...
Aber ansonsten, immer am besten selber testen


----------



## SirRHadfield (16. Oktober 2011)

Wenn es Dir primär um die Quitscherei geht, wärst Du wahrscheinlich mit allen Avid und Magura ganz gut beraten. Toll sollen die Trickstuff sein, aber eben auch dezent teuer. Ich hab mir die Hope M4 gegönnt, bislang bin ich zufrieden, aber habe sie auch erst ein halbes Jahr.

Nach außen rausnehmbare Beläge haben ja mittlerweile eigentlich alle, das hat mich an meinen Juicy7u gestört. Wobei die immer klasse funktioniert haben und immer leise blieben. Auf Transalp sind sie ab und an an ihre Grenzen gestoßen, allerdings hab ich deshalb jetzt auch die Scheiben eins größer genommen...
Wobei Avid Scheiben zum Verziehen neigen, sowohl bei mir als auch bei anderen.


----------



## Orakel (16. Oktober 2011)

gunse66 schrieb:


> Was mich an dieser Stelle interessiert:
> Bei einem Bike in dieser Preisklasse darf ich wohl als Kunde eine problemlos und störungsfrei (nicht wartungsfrei!) funktionierende Bremse erwarten. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen in Sachen Garantie/Kulanz durch Rotwild? Hat schon jemand die Formula gegen eine ordentliche Bremsanlage getauscht bekommen, und sei es nur als Teile-Austausch mit Selbstmontage? Befor ich das in Angriff nehme, würden mich vergleichbare Fälle interessieren...
> Danke für euer Feedback und schöne Grüße aus Hamburg!!


Die Bremse ist ein zukaufteil, wie Gabel, LRsatz...., da musst du dich mit dem Hersteller (importeur)direkt in Verbindung setzen, da für kann Rotwild nichts,AUSSER nach einen BESSEREN Bremsenhersteller sich umzusehn, was sie ja ab den 2012er Modelln gemacht haben, mit SH und Magura.


----------



## gunse66 (16. Oktober 2011)

Grundsätzlich vielleicht richtig, aber ich wende mich bei Problemen mit meinem Auto, Fernseher, oder was auch immer ja auch nicht an den Zulieferer der Reifen, Bremsen, Bildröhre oder was auch immer, besonders wenn die Probleme innerhalb der Gewährleistungszeit auftreten. Mir geht es hier aber auch nicht um eine Rechtsberatung..., ich habe grundsätzlich kein Interesse an einer rechtlichen Auseinandersetzung mit wem auch immer.
Vielmehr war meine Frage ja, ob schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Austausch einer Bremsanlage im Rahmen der Garantie hat. Ich habe ja bereits Scheiben und Beläge tauschen lassen, dabei übrigens einen vergünstigten Teilepreis und kostenlose Montage bekommen. Das Problem ist ja auch bei den Händlern/Werkstätten bekannt, nicht nur bei den Usern...
Allen "Antwortern" schon mal vielen Dank für das Feedback, vielleicht ergibt sich daraus noch mal eine Option für andere Beläge hinten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (16. Oktober 2011)

gunse66 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich vielleicht richtig, aber ich wende mich bei Problemen mit meinem Auto, Fernseher, oder was auch immer ja auch nicht an den Zulieferer der Reifen, Bremsen, Bildröhre oder was auch immer, besonders wenn die Probleme innerhalb der Gewährleistungszeit auftreten. Mir geht es hier aber auch nicht um eine Rechtsberatung..., ich habe grundsätzlich kein Interesse an einer rechtlichen Auseinandersetzung mit wem auch immer.
> Vielmehr war meine Frage ja, ob schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Austausch einer Bremsanlage im Rahmen der Garantie hat. Ich habe ja bereits Scheiben und Beläge tauschen lassen, dabei übrigens einen vergünstigten Teilepreis und kostenlose Montage bekommen. Das Problem ist ja auch bei den Händlern/Werkstätten bekannt, nicht nur bei den Usern...
> Allen "Antwortern" schon mal vielen Dank für das Feedback, vielleicht ergibt sich daraus noch mal eine Option für andere Beläge hinten...



Hallo, Nachdem ich die Schnauze von der Formula RX voll hatte, hatte ich sie in der Bucht vertickt und gegen einen kleinen Aufschlag vom Verkauf mir die Avid Elixir R  ersteigert und Ruhe war. 
Mittlerweile habe ich die Bremse an 3 Bikes. 
Mit 185er Scheiben und 85kg Lebendgewicht bin ich 1300 hm am Stück den Freeridetrail Herrensteig am Kronplatz runter ohne Probleme!
Die kommen jetzt auch auf mein E1 mit 203er Scheibe vorne.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Oktober 2011)

SirRHadfield schrieb:


> ...................Ich frage deshalb, weil ich immer wieder auf voreingenommene Mitmenschen treffen, die jede Votec-Gabel mit der Cellasto-Ur-GS4 gleichsetzen und nicht glauben wollen, daß man im optisch gleichen Gehäuse auch gut abstimmbare Luftfeder und Luftdämpfungs Komponenten unterkriegen kann. Damit will ich Dir natürlich nicht unterstellen, daß Du zu diesen gehörst, ich bin halt ein gebranntes Kind...



Ja, bin ich gefahren.
Will dir aber nicht zu Nahe treten.
Für meine Fahrweise taugt sie nicht und mit dem Hinterbau kann sie erste recht nicht mithalten.


----------



## K3RMIT (17. Oktober 2011)

Habe mir auch wegen Optik mir die Formula RX an C1 geschraubt.
Habe die billig in der Bucht erstanden und habe wegen quitschen schon paar Sachen ausprobiert, leider erfolglos.
Habe die Formual Scheiben gegen diese Wave Scheiben von tuning bikes getauscht. Anfangs war das quitschen weg, kam dann wieder.
Hinten quitscht sie garnicht mehr aber dafür vorne abartig und rubbelt das man meint die Gabel fliegt bald raus.

Hinten habe ich 'ne schwimmend gelagerte Hope mal probiert, hat nicht mehr dieses hohe pfeifen und quitschen sondern eher bei starken bremsdruck dann ein dunkles angenehmeres.
Jetzt werde ich vorne noch die Hope nächste woche mal probieren 
ich berichte dann mal


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Oktober 2011)

Kauf dir die Shimano- Scheiben mit dem Aluspider.
Dann hast du Ruhe.


----------



## bohaim (17. Oktober 2011)

Jep, wie schon gesagt, nimm die Shimano Scheiben...
Hier mal Impressionen davon...


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Oktober 2011)

Wie sind bei euren E1 die Hinterräder eingespannt?
Hat der die 10er Thru Bolt Achse eine Gegenmutter, oder ein Gewinde im Inlay?
Foto wäre prima!

Danke.


----------



## at021971 (17. Oktober 2011)

Das 2010er und 2011er R.E1 hat doch in allen Versionen das DT Swiss Thru Axle System verbaut. Und Thru Axle ist immer mit einem Gewinde im Ausfallende. Wäre es ohne dieses Gewinde, wäre es nicht Thu Axle sonden Thru Bolt.. Da hast Du eine Mutter auf einer Seite der Achse.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Oktober 2011)

hä?

Ich habe ein X1 von 2010 im Keller stehen, das hat 10mm Thru Bolt Schnellspanner:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1161/a7807/rws-mtb-thru-bolt-10mm-hr-schnellspanner.html?mfid=278
Allerdings ohne die Mutter, sondern mit 10er Gewinde im Inlay.

Mein E1 von 2011 wurde mit 5mm Schnellspanner geliefert:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1161/a7803/rws-mtb-stahl-hinterradspanner-135mm.html?mfid=278 
Es hat Inlays, die von unten offen sind und kein Gewinde haben. 

Mich wundert es, dass das E1 nicht auch diese stabilen 10er Achsen haben soll?
Auf Seite 45 im 2011er Katalog ist es doch eindeutig so abgebildet.


----------



## at021971 (17. Oktober 2011)

Das 2010er und 2011er R.E1 hat doch in allen Versionen das DT Swiss Thru Axle System verbaut. Und Thru Axle ist immer mit einem Gewinde im Ausfallende. Wäre es ohne dieses Gewinde, wäre es nicht Thu Axle sonden Thru Bolt.. Da hast Du eine Mutter auf einer Seite der Achse.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (17. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> hä?
> 
> Ich habe ein X1 von 2010 im Keller stehen, das hat 10mm Thru Bolt Schnellspanner:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1161/a7807/rws-mtb-thru-bolt-10mm-hr-schnellspanner.html?mfid=278
> Allerdings ohne die Mutter, sondern mit 10er Gewinde im Inlay..


 
Dann ist das aber die DT Swiss 10 mm Thru Axle Version. Die wurde bei den Edition und Pro Versionen so ab Werk geliefert. Die Comp Version hat 10 mm Thru Bolt und kann mit entsprechenden Inlays, die man im Rotwild Shop kaufen kann, umgebaut werden.




RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mein E1 von 2011 wurde mit 5mm Schnellspanner geliefert:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1161/a7803/rws-mtb-stahl-hinterradspanner-135mm.html?mfid=278
> Es hat Inlays, die von unten offen sind und kein Gewinde haben.
> 
> ...


 
Das entspricht nicht den Aussagen im Katalog. Da haben alle Varianten des R.E1 aus dem Modelljahr 2011 das Thru Axle System mit Gewinde im Inlay. Aber wahrscheinlich steht irgendwo im Katalog, dass ADP sich Änderungen vorbehält. Kannst Dich ja mal beschweren. Bekommst dann sicherlich das Inlay und hast dann Thru Axle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (17. Oktober 2011)

Hatte noch vergessen, dass Du bei 5 mm QR natürlich noch ein Conversion Kit von DT brauchst,  um die Nabe auf Thu Axle umzubauen. 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## bohaim (17. Oktober 2011)

Ernsthaft, merkt ihr nen Unterschied war ihr da hinten verbaut habt?

Ob nun 9mm, Schnellspanner, X12, was auch immer... ?


----------



## C_dale (17. Oktober 2011)

SirRHadfield schrieb:


> Bist Du die MC air schonmal gefahren?
> 
> Bei meinem Fliegengewicht hab ich keine wirklichen Unterschiede in der Dämpfung zu Talas und Co ausmachen können.
> Bin von dem Ding echt überzeugt.
> ...


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Nachdem an diversen Rädchen von mir FOX-Fabeln mit 100, 120 und 140 mm Federweg verbaut sind, ich zwei Fatty-Gabeln habe und eine Lefty-Gabel an einem Bike fahre, vorher RS-Revelation, RS-Duke und RS-Reba als auch eine Manitou an Rädchen hatte, finde ich eine luftgefederte und richtig abgestimmte Votec-Gabel nach wie vor hervorragend. Ich konnte also einige luftgefederte Gabeln schon eine beträchtliche Zeit nutzen. Selbst die Lefty Max mit 140 m Federweg spricht kaum softer an als die GS 5.1 Air. Egal was manchmal die Bikebravos so schreiben - selbst fahren und ausprobieren - FOX sind zwar gut und (leider) teuer, aber andere können bisweilen auch tolle Gabeln bauen.


----------



## Quechua (17. Oktober 2011)

@rocky:
die 10mm ausfallenden sind komplett ohne gewinde, d.h. achse in verbindung mit mutter

gruß
alex


----------



## Vincy (17. Oktober 2011)

Die Abkürzungsbezeichnungen bei Rotwild:
TA = Thru axle 
RWS = RWS Thru bolt oder RWS Schnellspanner (X1800)
QR = Schnellspanner (X1900)


----------



## Orakel (17. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> hä?
> 
> Ich habe ein X1 von 2010 im Keller stehen, das hat 10mm Thru Bolt Schnellspanner:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1161/a7807/rws-mtb-thru-bolt-10mm-hr-schnellspanner.html?mfid=278
> Allerdings ohne die Mutter, sondern mit 10er Gewinde im Inlay.


wie bei mir 
ein E1 mit QR finde ich abissle daneben, bei dem Einsatzgebiet/zweck


----------



## Vincy (17. Oktober 2011)

Gespart wird da halt an allen Ecken.


----------



## at021971 (17. Oktober 2011)

vieleicht hat das ja auch was mit Verfügbarkeit der LRS zu tun. Nicht alle Achsenvarianten waren gleichzeitig am Markt verfügbar.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RW_Eddy (17. Oktober 2011)

bohaim schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, merkt ihr nen Unterschied war ihr da hinten verbaut habt?
> 
> Ob nun 9mm, Schnellspanner, X12, was auch immer... ?



Bei einer normalen Gabel merke ich einen Unterschied ob DT Swiss Thru Bolt oder normaler Schnellspanner.
Bei einem Liteville 301 MK 7 habe ich zwischen X12 und Thru Bolt keinen Unterschied gemerkt. Liegt aber auch an der Stabilität des Hinterbaus. Am X1 fahre ich Thru Bolt mit normalen Ausfallenden.
Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Was anderes wollte ich nicht testen.

Ich kenne die Rotwild Lösung nicht live, könnte mir aber vorstellen das mit der normalen 10mm Lösung der Einbau einfacher ist.

Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Oktober 2011)

Quechua" data-source="post: 8837272"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Quechua schrieb:


> @rocky:
> die 10mm ausfallenden sind komplett ohne gewinde, d.h. achse in verbindung mit mutter
> 
> gruß
> alex



Genau so sieht es aus!
Die Abbildung im Katalog auf Seite 45 ist schlicht falsch.
Man hat nur im 2010er X1 ein gewinde im Inlay, mittlerweile überall eine Mutter. (Sonst brauchte man immer eine Sonderanfertigung der Achse)

Bei einem 175mm Enduro spürt man den Unterschied der Nabenklemmung schon etwas.
Aber mein Hauptgrund ist, dass meine Bikes einhaitlich bleiben sollen.


----------



## grosser (17. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> hä?
> 
> Ich habe ein X1 von 2010 im Keller stehen, das hat 10mm Thru Bolt Schnellspanner:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1161/a7807/rws-mtb-thru-bolt-10mm-hr-schnellspanner.html?mfid=278
> ...



Das müssten die selben Teile sein wie die Roten für das rx1/rx2
http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.php?list=ZUBEH%D6R_ERSATZTEILE
Ein Gewinde im Schaltaugen-Inlay kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da sonst die Kraft nur die 2 kleinen Schräubchen, die das Inlay an den Hinterbau schrauben, aufnehmen müssten!
Der RWS-thrubolt-Spanner Spanner wird hier am Ende auch die Mutter erhalten und das ganze bekommt halt.


----------



## Orakel (17. Oktober 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Das müssten die selben Teile sein wie die Roten für das rx1/rx2
> http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.php?list=ZUBEH%D6R_ERSATZTEILE
> Ein Gewinde im Schaltaugen-Inlay kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da sonst die Kraft nur die 2 kleinen Schräubchen, die das Inlay an den Hinterbau schrauben, aufnehmen müssten!
> Der RWS-thrubolt-Spanner Spanner wird hier am Ende auch die Mutter erhalten und das ganze bekommt halt.


dem ist aber so, ab dem Modelljahr 2011 ist die genannte Mutter zum festziehen da


----------



## grosser (17. Oktober 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> dem ist aber so, ab dem Modelljahr 2011 ist die genannte Mutter zum festziehen da



Das werde ich ja Alles spätestens in 2-4 Wochen sehen!
Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Oktober 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Das werde ich ja Alles spätestens in 2-4 Wochen sehen!
> Gruß



Ich kann es jetzt schon nebeneinander fotografieren.....


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (17. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe auch seit Samstag das Fun-corner E1
Kenne die Leute dort schon lange. Das E1 wurde tatsächlich mit noch lieferbaren 2011er Teilen extra für Fun-Corner aufgebaut.
Ob deshalb überall die 5er DT Achse drin ist.....vielleicht hatten sie gerade nur noch diesen Standart der DT 2200 über.....
Egal trotzdem SUPER!!!!

War heute auf Jungfernfahrt :

Geile Kiste! (Sorry für die schlechte qualität der Bilder)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bohaim (17. Oktober 2011)

Ola,

Also Gabel ist ja nochmal was anderes als Hinterachse, da sind die Belastungen noch nen Tick anders...
Aber so anbei, fährt jemand von euch evtl. auch Motorrad?
Dann soll man sich da mal die Achsen anschauen welche da so verbaut werden und sich über entsprechende Belastungen mal Gedanken machen...
Das ist bei MTB´s (meiner Meinung nach) genau wie zb. bei 2x10 etc. schlicht und ergreifend superviel Marketing dabei... 
Aber he, so funktioniert das System, neue Trends, was neues kaufen und neue Gewinne machen...
Klappt halt bei Bikes nicht wie am PC das man sagt ... Boah, das Ding hat 500Mhz mehr...


----------



## at021971 (17. Oktober 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch seit Samstag das Fun-corner E1
> Kenne die Leute dort schon lange. Das E1 wurde tatsächlich mit noch lieferbaren 2011er Teilen extra für Fun-Corner aufgebaut.
> Ob deshalb überall die 5er DT Achse drin ist.....vielleicht hatten sie gerade nur noch diesen Standart der DT 2200 über.....
> Egal trotzdem SUPER!!!!
> ...


 
Das erste Bild ist doch qualitativ recht gut. Schönes Bike!

Was ist das denn für eine Rahmengrößen und bei dem Sattelstützenauszug, was ist Deine Körper- und Schrittgröße?


----------



## Bolzer1711 (18. Oktober 2011)

Fehlen nur noch die Lenkerstopfen   ;-)    darf man nach dem Gewicht fragen, natürlich nach dem Gewicht des E1, genau so wie es abgebildet ist!!!

Muss sagen, gefällt mir.....  der Aufbau ist stimmig!

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (18. Oktober 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das erste Bild ist doch qualitativ recht gut. Schönes Bike!
> 
> Was ist das denn für eine Rahmengrößen und bei dem Sattelstützenauszug, was ist Deine Körper- und Schrittgröße?



Das mit der Rahmengröße finde ich auch heftig. 
Ist Rahmengröße L und ich bin "nur" 1,85 und SL 90cm
Cool von Rotwild ist, dass sie dem Rad ne 330cm Sattelstütze beilegen

Zum Glück hatte ich noch diese Gurkensattelstütze mit dem "Vergleichsgewicht" einer Reverb liegen.

Mit dem Aufbau wiegt das Rad 13,4 Kg.
Das ist natürlich nicht reell......HR vom CC Rad mit RocketRon...muss noch getauscht werden, Reverb kommt noch, Rubber Queen hinten oder vorne und hinten Baron 2.3....
Die Gabel ist ne 160mm. Fühlte sich gestern aber ziemlich gut an. Vielleicht lasse ich die...erstmal....


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Oktober 2011)

Jojo, die kurze Sattelstütze ist ein Witz!

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Klemmung von den aktuellen Chank Brothers Sattelstützen?
Dies ehen schmal aus, wenig Auflagefläche?


----------



## Quechua (18. Oktober 2011)

cb käme mir nicht ans rad, halte von den teilen nix - würde nur ne thomson elite oder vergleichbares nehmen, gibt es mittlerrweile bei den händlern auch zu guten preisen - pder meintest du versenkbar?


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Oktober 2011)

nein, eine versenkbare möchte ich nicht.
daher auch das 2011er E1 mit durchgehendem sattelrohr.

hast du erfahrungen mit den cb stützen?

(ich bin auch nicht von den teilen überzeugt, weiß aber eigntlich nicht so recht warum)

=> wir haben uns doch in stromberg vor etwa 4 wochen getroffen?


----------



## at021971 (18. Oktober 2011)

So Enduros sind halt eher für Biker mit überschaubarer Körpergröße gemacht. ;-)

Was mich bei so etwas halt umtreibt, ist die Frage, wie lange hält das Sattelrohr der Belastung einer solch langen Sattelstütze stand. Mein RCC.09 (L=51 cm) hatte letztendlich einen langsam wachsenden Riss im Sitzrohr, der von dem Auge des Schlitzes der Sattelstützenbefestigung ausging. Dieser war sicherlich auf die Belastung einer sehr langen und weit herausgezogenen Sattelstütze zurückzuführen.

Geht es primär mit so einem Bike den Berg runter ist das sicherlich kein so großes Problem. Wird es hingegen für Touren verwendet und für das Bergauffahren  zum Einstieg in einen Trail, hätte ich bei so kleinen Rahmen und Bikern mit langen Beinen meine Bedenken.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Oktober 2011)

Enduro fahren braucht Luft im Schritt!
Und da ich auch hoch fahre, muss die stütze lang genug sein.
Wichtig ist immer, dass Unterkante Stütze mindestens bis Unterkant Oberrohr eingesteckt ist.
Hat an meinen Rocky Mountain´s bisher über 12 Jahre geklappt.

Aber du hast recht, der Schlitz macht auf der Vorderseite des Sattelrohres mehr Sinn.


----------



## SirRHadfield (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich geh auch davon aus, daß der Schlitz ohne Rücksicht auf die Festigkeit entstanden ist und darauf basiert, daß man dann an der Schelle schön die Leitung der Sattelstütze befestigen kann. Immerhin besser als die drei Schlitze am Remedy...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (18. Oktober 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Mit dem Aufbau wiegt das Rad 13,4 Kg.



Wow, für ein Enduro ein richtig guter Wert...   jetzt kann ich die Aussagen von einigen Forumsmitgliedern nachvollziehen, die das E1 auch für die lange, ausgiebige Tour benutzen wollen. Klar kommt es auf die Waden an und die Zeit die man sich läßt, aber wenn man wie ich nicht täglich trainieren kann, dann merkt man schon ob man 2-3 Kilo mehr den Berg hochschleift.

Dachte wirklich, ein Aufbau des E1 unter 14 Kg ist fast nicht möglich...   gut, ich weiss jetzt nicht was die angebaute Gabel zu der Serienfox mehr oder weniger wiegt...  will man das E1 aber mehr in Richtung All-Mountain aufbauen, dann sind um die 13 Kg realistisch.....   was dann zu meinem C1 nur 1 Kilo ausmachen würde....   aber das bei viiiiel mehr Federweg.

Grosser, du hast recht, der Rahmengewichtsunterschied zwischen X1 und E1 beträgt (theoretisch) 250 gr., den Mehrwert hat das E1....

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Oktober 2011)

13,4kg aber nur, jetzt wo es noch nicht 100% endurotauglich ist?

Ich peile auch mal was unter 14kg an, aber das wird sicher zu teuer.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (18. Oktober 2011)

@ RockyRider66: 
Hast Du mal den Rahmen deines E1 gewogen? Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein E1 aufzubauen. Würde gerne mal wissen, wie hoch der Gewichtsunterschied zu meinem 2010er X1 Rahmen liegt und wo die Reise Gewichtsmäßig hinführen könnte.

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Oktober 2011)

Nein, gewochen habe ich ihn noch nicht.
Muss ihn erst zerlegen und eine Waage besorgen.
Dann etwas dauern.


----------



## Vincy (18. Oktober 2011)

Im MB-Test wiegt der R.E1 2011 Rahmen mit Dämpfer 3580g (RH M). Das ganze Bike R.E1 Comp 14,6kg.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...e1-comp.559961.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm

Der R.X1 2010 Rahmen (M) mit Dämpfer wiegt 3030g.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...fs-comp.409784.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm
Das 2011er Modell dagegen 3330g.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...x1-comp.539581.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm


----------



## RCC03-Biker (18. Oktober 2011)

Danke


----------



## Bolzer1711 (18. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 13,4kg aber nur, jetzt wo es noch nicht 100% endurotauglich ist?



Klar, es ist eigentlich ein Enduro....      sieht man jedoch den Vergleich, den Vincy mit den Rahmengewichten macht, dann kann man sich anstatt ein X1 (2011) auch ein E1 als All-Mountain aufbauen, sind nur 250 gr. Unterschied, das E1 hat aber deutlich mehr Reserven. 

Mit einem leichten LRS, vielleicht NobbyNics, XTR-Teilen und einer Magura-Bremse kann man schon an der 13 Kg Marke (mit Pedalen/ohne versenkb. Sattelstütze) kratzen, ist doch super und eine Überlegung wert.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Oktober 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ......Mit einem leichten LRS, vielleicht NobbyNics, XTR-Teilen und einer Magura-Bremse kann man schon an der 13 Kg Marke (mit Pedalen/ohne versenkb. Sattelstütze) kratzen, ist doch super und eine Überlegung wert.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Bolzer1711



Na ja, dann habe ich ein Allmountain mit flachem Lenkwinkel und viel federweg.

Aber NobbyNic am Enduro?

Falls eine Überlegungen interessieren:

EX 1750 mit 850- 900g Reifen
Fox 36 VAN 180mm
Saint Bremse 203/ 180mm
keine automatische Sattelstütze
Rest XT (vorne 2-fach, hinten 10fach)

Zukunftsmusik: DHX 5.0 Coil mit getrenntem AGB und Titanfeder und Push- Tuning (muss ich aber erst noch GENAU ausmessen, ist SEHR knapp)


----------



## grosser (18. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> EX 1750 mit 850- 900g Reifen
> Fox 36 VAN 180mm
> Saint Bremse 203/ 180mm
> keine automatische Sattelstütze
> ...



Mein geplanter grober Aufbau:
Gabel: Fox 36 Talas 180mm
Laufradsatz: 1750-1820gr.
Reifen: Fat Albert 2.4  750gr.
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce2
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon 760mm
Bremse: Avid Elixir CR 203/185 mit Hope Scheiben
Gripchift + Schaltwerk: sram XO/X9
Kurbel: Shimano XT 22/36 +Bashguard Syntace Grinder

die meisten Teile kommen vom C2!

@RockyRider66 was hälst du von dem Laufradsatz:
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=40&products_id=498


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (18. Oktober 2011)

@Bolzer1711

du spielst doch auch mit dem Gedanken mehr Federweg?!?
Ich werde nächstes Jahr mein C1 mit einer Fox 32 Talas 150/120 aufrüsten.
Die 120mm Federweg langen mir eigentlich für 85% der heimischen Trails.
Nur vorne hätte es gerne auf harten Rüttelpisten (z.B.Slowenien) etwas softer.
Vorteil der Talas:  wenig Mehrgewicht, 30mm mehr Federweg, bergab flacherer Lenkwinkel, abgesenkt gleicher Federweg/Sitzwinkel

Wenn du auch so handelst, hast du 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. das c1 langt dir mit 150/120mm und du käufst dir was mit mehr Federweg
Bist du nicht zufrieden-->
2. du baust die Gabel an einen X1-Rahmen

Gruß


----------



## Bolzer1711 (18. Oktober 2011)

Richtig...... dafür gibt es die Talas-Gabel um den Lenkwinkel wieder etwas steiler zu stellen.

Wenn ich deine Teileliste anschaue (180mm-Gabel), ohne die Einbauhöhe zu wissen, dann stellst du deinen Lenkwinkel noch flacher. Du versuchst deinem Enduro noch mehr Abwärtsqualitäten zu verpassen.

Wenn man wie ich derzeit noch nicht die fahrtechnischen Qualität besitzt, aber trotzdem die Reserven haben möchte und in "grossers" Worten nicht den Zwischenschritt von 120 mm zu 150mm machen will, kann man gleich auf 170mm wechseln. Warum nicht dann ein E1 als All-Mountain aufbauen?

Die Bikekategorien haben sich eh verändert und werden sich in Zukunft federwegstechnisch weiter nach oben orientieren. Ob man soviel Federweg braucht, sei dahin gestellt und das darf jeder für sich entscheiden. Habe derzeit eine Menge Spaß mit 120mm....

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## grosser (18. Oktober 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Richtig...... dafür gibt es die Talas-Gabel um den Lenkwinkel wieder etwas steiler zu stellen.
> 
> Wenn ich deine Teileliste anschaue (180mm-Gabel), ohne die Einbauhöhe zu wissen, dann stellst du deinen Lenkwinkel noch flacher. Du versuchst deinem Enduro noch mehr Abwärtsqualitäten zu verpassen.
> 
> ...



Der 2012er E1 Rahmen wird von Werk aus schon mit 180er Gabel bestückt!


----------



## Quechua (18. Oktober 2011)

@ rocky: das ist ja ein ding, richtig, war vor ca. 4 wochen in stromberg, dann warst du natürlich der mann auf dem rm mit dem platten baron vorne...
hast dich nicht zu erkennen gegeben 

sattelstützen ist natürlich auch bei langen beinen und dem e1 in l mit 460 sattelrohr kein problem, muss man eben eine stütze >= 400 fahren.
die thomson ist leicht, stabil und hat eine hervorragende klemmung

ich baue meine räder auch immer leicht auf, aber was letztlich viel entscheidender ist für die option, lange touren zu fahren ist die geometrie und im zweifel die reifen. weiche gummimischungen mit schweren 2ply pellen kosten da halt körner, und zwar wesentlich mehr als 1,5 kg über anbauteile...nichts desto trotz vermeide ich übergewicht, am rad...und bei mir...


----------



## Bolzer1711 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ok, das mit der 180mm-Seriengabel wusste ich nicht.......     

grosser, du meinst wie SirRHadfield mit seinem X1-Enduro....   klar, das C1 mit einer Talas wäre eine Option, habe ich noch nicht drüber nachgedacht.....

Denke aber das C1 bleibt wie es ist, so kann meine Frau auch mal eine Runde mit mir fahren....    daher brauche ich ein zweites Rad   ;-)  es wird mehr Federweg haben, aber wieviel mehr weiss ich noch nicht. Gibt da soviele Möglichkeiten und habe alles noch nicht 100%ig durchgedacht. Ist auch eine Sache des Geldbeutels...

Quechua
Richtig, die Geometrie ist ausschlaggebend, das muss ich testen....    ansonsten ein etwas leichterer Aufbau und NN für die Körner, warum nicht dann ein E1?

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## grosser (18. Oktober 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Ok, das mit der 180mm-Seriengabel wusste ich nicht.......
> 
> Quechua
> Richtig, die Geometrie ist ausschlaggebend, das muss ich testen....    ansonsten ein etwas leichterer Aufbau und NN für die Körner, warum nicht dann ein E1?
> ...



Hast recht!
und für die harten Trails einen 2.Laufradsatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (18. Oktober 2011)

Quechua" data-source="post: 8841011"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Quechua schrieb:


> ...sattelstützen ist natürlich auch bei langen beinen und dem e1 in l mit 460 sattelrohr kein problem, muss man eben eine stütze >= 400 fahren...


 
Wie gesagt bin ich da ein gebranntes Kind. Und wenn ich den Auszug der Sattelstütze von meinem R.GT1, R.R2 FS und AMS 100 Pro auf das R.E1 in L mit 460 mm Sitzrohrlänge projiziert, bin ich bei einem Sattelstützenauszug von mindestens 320 - 340 mm. Das würde eine Sattelstütze mit mindestens 450 mm erfordern. Und da habe ich zumindest leichte Zweifel ob das für das Sitzrohr auf Dauer verträglich wäre. Das RCC.09 ist schon bei 270 mm Auszug in die Knie gegangen. Das 2012er R.E1 würde da in XL und 480 mm Sitzrohr zumindest ein wenig Entlastung bieten.


----------



## Quechua (18. Oktober 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt bin ich da ein gebranntes Kind. Und wenn ich den Auszug der Sattelstütze von meinem R.GT1, R.R2 FS und AMS 100 Pro auf das R.E1 in L mit 460 mm Sitzrohrlänge projiziert, bin ich bei einem Sattelstützenauszug von mindestens 320 - 340 mm. Das würde eine Sattelstütze mit mindestens 450 mm erfordern. Und da habe ich zumindest leichte Zweifel ob das für das Sitzrohr auf Dauer verträglich wäre. Das RCC.09 ist schon bei 270 mm Auszug in die Knie gegangen. Das 2012er R.E1 würde da in XL und 480 mm Sitzrohr zumindest ein wenig Entlastung bieten.



wie ist denn deine schrittlänge? bei mir sind es 93cm, bisher noch nie probleme, auch nicht bei anderen rahmen


----------



## at021971 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ähnlich, das heißt barfuß sind es 94 cm. Von der Pedale bis zur Oberkante Sattel sind bei den Bikes es so ca. 100,5 cm.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Oktober 2011)

Der Unterschied von 170mm Talas auf 180mm Talas sind in dem Fall gerade mal 6-7mm reale Einbaulänge bei 30% sag.
Ein neuer Reifen vorne macht etwa das gleiche aus.


----------



## SirRHadfield (19. Oktober 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> grosser, du meinst wie SirRHadfield mit seinem X1-Enduro....   klar, das C1 mit einer Talas wäre eine Option, habe ich noch nicht drüber nachgedacht.....



Genau das ist der Hintergedanke bei meinem Setup. Eingefahren störts nicht beim normalen Fahren und bergab fühl ich mich doch noch etwas wohler wenn ich en flacheren Lenkwinkel habe.

Vorher hatte ich die Gabel ja an einem M6light mit 120er Hinterbau, da war es noch ein wenig extremer. Das bin ich normal eher bei 120 Gabelhöhe gefahren. Da habe ich dann, dank der flachen Sitzhaltung, das Ausfahren auf Überführungsstücken auch genutzt um etwas aufgerichteter entspannen zu können.


----------



## LDSign (19. Oktober 2011)

Hi

Weiß jemand, von wem der RHS 15 tapered-Steuersatz aus den neueren R2s produziert wird bzw. ob man das untere Lager selbst tauschen kann?

Danke und Gruß,
Frank


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich versuche gerade was über den RHS 15 taperd raus zu bekommen weil ich gerne den unteren Gabelkonus (also am Gabelschaft) einzeln haben möchte.

Laut Rotwild gibt es den Ring nur als kompletten Steuersatz. Weil dieser von Acros an Rotwild immer nur komplett geliefert würde.

Laut Acros kennt man keinen RHS 15 taperd, Rotwild würde keine Steuersätze von Acros verbauen.

Wer sich jetzt am Kopp kratzt, dem geht es so wie mir.
Morgen werde ich mal ein Foto an Acros schicken.

Oder weiß hier jemand, wo ich den gabelkonus herbekommen könnte?


----------



## at021971 (19. Oktober 2011)

Also zumindest in den letzten Jahren kamen die Steuersätze mit Sicherheit von Acros. Ob sich da für 2012 geändert hat?

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## LDSign (19. Oktober 2011)

Die gleiche Info, dass es keinen RHS 15 von Acros gibt und das Rotwild schon länger nicht mehr beliefert wird hab ich auch bekommen. Seltsam...

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## at021971 (19. Oktober 2011)

RHS ist doch eine Rotwild eigene Bezeichung. Steht wohl für Rotwild Headset. Unter der Bezeichnung gibt es von Acros nichts.

Aber schickt doch eine Mail an Markus Herr oder ruft ihn an, der wird Euch schon den heutigen Lieferanten/Hersteller nennen können.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Oktober 2011)

Mail hatte ich, aber derjenige scheint neu zu sein.


----------



## at021971 (19. Oktober 2011)

Der Markus macht solange ich denken kann bei ADP die ganze Logistik. Mailadresse kann ich per PN zur Verfügung stellen. Ist aber auch ganz einfach, wenn weiß wie die eMail Adressen sich bei ADP zuammensetzen. ;-)

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Oktober 2011)

habe ich


----------



## at021971 (19. Oktober 2011)

Zumindest wirbt Acros unter der OEM Sektion seiner Steuersatzprodukt noch immer mit Rotwild: http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/STEUERSATZ/OEM:::3_91_114.html

Der RHS 2c ist dort auch explizit aufgeführt.


----------



## Orakel (19. Oktober 2011)

lässt Rotwild die Steuersätze seit diesem Jahr nicht in eigener Regie herstellen?


----------



## TrailProf (19. Oktober 2011)

LDSign schrieb:


> Die gleiche Info, dass es keinen RHS 15 von Acros gibt und das Rotwild schon länger nicht mehr beliefert wird hab ich auch bekommen. Seltsam...
> 
> Gruß,
> Frank


 
Hallo,

schone etwas seltsam das Ganze. Dachte auch immer das ACROS für Rotwild fertigt.
Gem. Hompage des "Kompetenzzentrums" Stadler ist das wohl auch so.

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/rotwild/rotwild-mtb-fullsuspension-r-rx1-fs-comp.html,a18308

In wie weit man dieser Angabe trauen kann ?? Wurde hier schon viel diskutiert.

Gruß


----------



## nauker (19. Oktober 2011)

Da es in den letzten Beiträgen ja ausführlich ums R.E1 ging, gerade mal eine Frage hinterher...

Saß jemand von Euch mal auf dem alten R.E1 (bis 2010) und dem neuen R.E1 und konnte die Fahreigenschaften vergleichen? Gibt es da deutlich spürbare Unterschiede?
Ich leite mal aus den Geometriedaten ab, dass man jetzt zentraler im Rad sitzen wird, das Rad ist aufgrund des kleineren Lenkwinkels (und der 170er Federgabel) abfahrtsorientierter und man hat einen niedrigeren Schwerpunkt. 
Ich plane zwar keinen Umstieg (hab mir ja erst vor einem Jahr ein 2010 RE1 gekauft) aber mich würde schon interessieren, wie sich die Weiterentwicklung im Vergleich zu den alten Modellen auswirkt.

gruss






mein 2010 R.E1, dank neuer Mäntel jetzt bei 13,4 kg...


----------



## grosser (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich wüsste auch gerne wo man einen Ersatz Steuersatzboden herbekommt!

Für das 2010er  C1 gibt es noch den Acros RHS-2C
http://www.acros.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=rhs

Der Steuersatzboden kostet bei Acros 9,90 +5 Euro Versand

Alle 2012er 26er und 29er C-Modelle haben einen RHS18, das E1, X2 und X1 den RHS15!


----------



## SirRHadfield (19. Oktober 2011)

Hab mich mit der Steuersatzthematik auch länger auseinandergesetzt, da ich ja die Maße für meine Spezialanfertigungen benötigt habe um die Votec montieren zu können.
Der RHS 2c war wohl der letzte von Acros, den RHS15 läßt Rotwild selbst herstellen und konnte mir dann auch gut helfen, indem sie mir die technische Zeichnung gemailt haben.

Ersatzteile gibt es also nur direkt über Rotwild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Oktober 2011)

Rotwild hat mir geantwortet, dass man mir nur einen kompletten Steuersatz verkaufen würde.
Keine Einzelteile.


----------



## grosser (19. Oktober 2011)

@RockyRider66

in deinem E1 ist doch auch ein RHS15 verbaut. Ist der Steusatzboden geschlitzt?

Danke


----------



## SirRHadfield (19. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt übrigens zwei verschiedene Kabelkoni, einen für 1,5" und einen für 1 1/8".
Falls man eine ältere nicht tapered Gabel verbauen möchte.


----------



## Quechua (19. Oktober 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> @RockyRider66
> 
> in deinem E1 ist doch auch ein RHS15 verbaut. Ist der Steusatzboden geschlitzt?
> 
> Danke



sowohl beim e1 und c1 sind alle gabelkoni geschlossen gewesen, unabhängig ob 1 1/8" oder 1,5". finde ich persönlich weniger schön, weil das immer eine ganz schöne prügelei ist - an die demontage nicht zu denken


----------



## Joerge (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Rotwildritter!!

Wo kann man besser nach einer Meinung fragen als hier bei den Rotwildbiker

Ein Freund von mir könnte ein C1 HT 2010 bekommen es ist von 2300 Euro auf 1550 Euro runter gesetzt... Komplett XT, Fox Gabel, DT Swiss 1800 Laufräder, Formula RX Bremse usw. leider kann ich kein Link von dem Bike rein setzen   .. aber ich denke/hoffe der ein oder andere kann trotzdem etwas sagen

Was haltet Ihr von dem Preis? Wie ist überhaupt die Qualität bei Rotwild?? Gibt es für den Preis vergleichbares.. ok die Frage ist bei Euch wahrscheinlich nicht so angebracht 

Hoffe wie gesagt ich höre von manchen seineMeinung.... 

Danke!!!... Gruß


----------



## at021971 (19. Oktober 2011)

Der Preis dürfte, auch wenn es von 2010 ist recht gut sein. Die Formula RX Bremse ist, was das Quietschen angeht, mitunter problematisch. Die würde ich vom Händler tauschen lassen.

Die Qualität der Bikes ist eigentlich sehr gut. Und als es einmal ein Probleme mit einem Rahmen gab, hat ADP der Problem vorbildlich gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (19. Oktober 2011)

Quechua" data-source="post: 8845776"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Quechua schrieb:


> sowohl beim e1 und c1 sind alle gabelkoni geschlossen gewesen, unabhängig ob 1 1/8" oder 1,5". finde ich persönlich weniger schön, weil das immer eine ganz schöne prügelei ist - an die demontage nicht zu denken



An meinem C1 ist er von Werk aus geschlitzt!
Ich wechsele da öfters mal meine Gabel.
Der an meinem C2 war nicht geschlitzt. 
Den habe ich selbst geschlitzt, da nach dem Demontieren meistens der Steuerbodensatz am Ar... ist. Das funktioniert und geht ohne Probleme.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Oktober 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> @RockyRider66
> 
> in deinem E1 ist doch auch ein RHS15 verbaut. Ist der Steusatzboden geschlitzt?
> 
> Danke




Du meinst den Gabelkonus?
Nein, der ist nicht geschlitzt, schwarz

Die Außenringe der Lager sind messingfarben, ohne Bezeichnung auf der orangenen Dichtung, innerer Lagerring ist schwarz.

Sie laufen nicht so, wie ich es von Acros kenne.
Habe den Eindruck, dass es keine besondere Qualität ist.


----------



## grosser (19. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du meinst den Gabelkonus?
> Nein, der ist nicht geschlitzt, schwarz
> 
> Die Außenringe der Lager sind messingfarben, ohne Bezeichnung auf der orangenen Dichtung, innerer Lagerring ist schwarz.
> ...



Ja, ich meinte Gabelkonus!
Acros nennt das Steuerbodensatz.
Danke


----------



## Joerge (20. Oktober 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Der Preis dürfte, auch wenn es von 2010 ist recht gut sein. Die Formula RX Bremse ist, was das Quietschen angeht, mitunter problematisch. Die würde ich vom Händler tauschen lassen.
> 
> Die Qualität der Bikes ist eigentlich sehr gut. Und als es einmal ein Probleme mit einem Rahmen gab, hat ADP der Problem vorbildlich gelöst.


 

Hey.. Danke für Deine Antwort!!

Das Bike ist gekauft... nicht vom Kumpel dafür von mir... fand es einfach schick und da ich ebenfalls immer noch auf der Suche gewesen bin habe ich mich jetzt doch endlich entschlossen/entschieden 

Denke und hoffe das ich da Spaß mit haben werde

Ist übrigens  das C1 HT Pro von 2010

Gruß


----------



## Brush_Less (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab mal eben ne kurze Frage zum Rahmengewicht der R.C Serie:

1) Wie viel leichter ist der C2 Rahmen im Vergleich zum C1 Rahmen?

2) Würdet ihr das Risiko eingehen einen C2 Rahmen (2011) zu kaufen, oder sind die Risse dann schon vorprogrammiert?

Gruß + schonmal danke ​


----------



## at021971 (20. Oktober 2011)

Also nicht alle R.C2 weisen diese Rissneigung auf. Und dann ahst Du 3+2 Jahre Garantie, so dass es dann einen neuen Rahmen gibt, wenn so ein Riß auftritt.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## grosser (20. Oktober 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Also nicht alle R.C2 weisen diese Rissneigung auf. Und dann ahst Du 3+2 Jahre Garantie, so dass es dann einen neuen Rahmen gibt, wenn so ein Riß auftritt.
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas



Ähm , Garantie 2+1 denke ich!


----------



## at021971 (21. Oktober 2011)

Nö, 2 Jahre ohne Registrierung und 3 Jahre mit. Und wer die Registrierung nicht macht, ist selber schuld. Zudem gibt es darüber hinaus unabhängig von der Registrierung, zwei Jahre erweiterte Kulanz mit gestaffelter Zuzahlung. Die Klausel findet man unter http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/service/garantie

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (21. Oktober 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Also nicht alle R.C2 weisen diese Rissneigung auf. Und dann ahst Du 3+2 Jahre Garantie, so dass es dann einen neuen Rahmen gibt, wenn so ein Riß auftritt.
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas


war aber auch ein bisschen Missverständlich geschrieben, so konnte man den Eindruck gewinnen man bekommt 5J.Garantie


----------



## grosser (21. Oktober 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> war aber auch ein bisschen Missverständlich geschrieben, so konnte man den Eindruck gewinnen man bekommt 5J.Garantie



Jo!
bei Liteville heißt es 5+5 und es sind 10 Jahre!

Aber wer fährt so lange den ein und denselben Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraemisch (21. Oktober 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Also nicht alle R.C2 weisen diese Rissneigung auf. Und dann ahst Du 3+2 Jahre Garantie, so dass es dann einen neuen Rahmen gibt, wenn so ein Riß auftritt.
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas



Nicht alle weisen in auf aber ich hatte das Pech 2 * 2010 und 1 mal 2011.....

Mit 2012 gibts es anscheinend ne Konstruktionsänderung. Mein 2012 wird gerade aufgebaut..

Wenn du dir nen 2011 kaufst kann es gut gehen...das einzige was dir dann passieren kann, dass du halt für den Umbau auf 2012 etwas warten musst.

Das C2 ist aber grundsätzlich ein schönes Bike


----------



## at021971 (21. Oktober 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> war aber auch ein bisschen Missverständlich geschrieben, so konnte man den Eindruck gewinnen man bekommt 5J.Garantie


ADP nennt die +2 Jahre selber Garantie/Kulanz, denn wie alle Garantien ist es eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers, deren Bedingungen dieser frei definieren kann. 

ADP oder jeder andere Hersteller könnte auf eine Garantie auch vollständig verzichten. Das haben z.B. viele Autohersteller nach der Einführung des neuen Gewährleitungsrechts am 01.01.2002 in Deutschland gemacht. Erst Jahre später boten die meisten auch wieder eine Werksgarantie für Deutschland an.

So kann der Hersteller im Rahmen ihrer Gestaltungsfreiheit die Garantie auch nach einer Zeit einschränken.

Nicht freiwillig und auch nicht frei definierbar ist die gesetzliche Gewährleistung. Die ist beim Kauf von kommerziellen Anbietern immer 2 Jahre mit Beweislastumkehr nach 6 Monaten. Einschränken aber nicht ausschließen läßt sie sich nur bei gebrauchten Artikeln. Bei Privatverkäufen kann man sie auch ganz ausschließen. Aber einen Anspruch im Rahmen der gesetzliche Gewährleistung hat man immer nur gegen den Händler und niemals gegen den Hersteller. Ausnahme, er tritt hier auch als Händler auf.  

Fazit: Garantie ist freiwillig und was und wie der Hersteller etwas garantiert ist ihm ganz alleine überlassen. Und so kann es z.B. auch eine Zuzahlung ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt sein oder wie es die meisten Bikehersteller machen, auf den Rahmen begrenzen, auch wenn sie komplette Räder verkaufen. Sind Komponenten Defekt, muß man sich in so einem Garntiefall an deren Hersteller wenden

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Oktober 2011)

Unterm Strich würde ich es so ausdrücken:

- Garantieversprechen sind für den Laien fast wertlos, man muss schon Jurist sein um etwas zu erreichen
 - Was zählt, ist der Wille des Herstellers dir entgegen zu kommen. Und da habe ich bei Rotwild bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. (War für mich auch ein Entscheidungsgrund fürs Rotwild)


----------



## at021971 (21. Oktober 2011)

Bezüglich ADP und deren Verhalten im Garantiefall hast Du es nach meiner Erfahrung auf den Punkt gebracht. Bisher fühle ich mich bei denen gut aufgehoben!

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## fraemisch (21. Oktober 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Bezüglich ADP und deren Verhalten im Garantiefall hast Du es nach meiner Erfahrung auf den Punkt gebracht. Bisher fühle ich mich bei denen gut aufgehoben!
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas



Kann ich nur bestätigen, sehr gute Abwicklung...


----------



## LDSign (22. Oktober 2011)

Hi

Leider musste ich einen komplett neuen Steuersatz bestellen - Ersatzteile gibt es nicht. Der RHS 15 ist tatsächlich eine Rotwild-Eigenproduktion. 

Dafür hab ich mit selbszgebautem Werkzeug das 1. Mal selbst einen Steuersatz ein- und ausgebaut. Hurra! Alles noch ganz 

Ach ja, vielleicht sucht noch jemand Ersatzteile:

RHS-15:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/429348/cat/500

RHS-2C:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=429346

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Bolzer1711 (22. Oktober 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Mit dem Aufbau wiegt das Rad 13,4 Kg.
> Das ist natürlich nicht reell......HR vom CC Rad mit RocketRon...



Lucky-Luke-03
Habe mir das mal reine theoretisch durchgerechnet, stimmt das mit den 13,4 Kg?? Dann muss dein CC-Hinterrad und deine Marzocchi-Federgabel irre wenig wiegen.

Ich weiss es ist ein Enduro und ich weiss, es ist abfahrtsorientiert und hier spielt das Gewicht nicht die größte Rolle....  aber wie gesagt bin ich am hin und her überlegen.

Wenn ich meine Anbauteile (XTR-Schaltgruppe, Crossmax ST, Magura Marta Bremsen und teilweise Carbon Anbauteile) zu dem Rahmengewicht und der ca. 2,5 Kg-Fox Gabel addiere (Gewichtsangaben aus der MB (danke Vincy)), dann komme ich auf ca. 13,4 Kg (mit Pedalen).....     denke 13 kg sind beim E1 mit einer vernünftigen All-Mountainausstattung doch nicht drin....    

...ich will jetzt keine Grammfeilscherei hier im Forum anfangen, auch ich kann noch 400 gr. abnehmen und für ein 180mm-Bike ist das auch ein super Wert. Es war mir nur wichtig zu berechnen, ob man mit einem E1-Rahmen wirklich ein 13 Kg Rad aufbauen kann, denke fast nicht....

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Oktober 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Lucky-Luke-03
> Habe mir das mal reine theoretisch durchgerechnet, stimmt das mit den 13,4 Kg?? Dann muss dein CC-Hinterrad und deine Marzocchi-Federgabel irre wenig wiegen.
> 
> Ich weiss es ist ein Enduro und ich weiss, es ist abfahrtsorientiert und hier spielt das Gewicht nicht die größte Rolle....  aber wie gesagt bin ich am hin und her überlegen.
> ...



Rahmen M 3.723g (mit Sattelklemme & eingepressten Lagerschalen)
Unter 14 KG sind drin, aber nicht einfach.
Am ehesten mit leichten Laufrädern & Reifen.
Ich hoffe, unter 15kg zu bleiben, werde es aber nicht nachwiegen.
Es muss Spaß machen.................

Im übrigen habe ich es jetzt komplett zerlegt.
Es war sehr gut zusammen gebaut, alle Lager gut gefettet.
Allerdings besteht eine ca. 15mm Bohrung zwischen Sattelrohr und Hauptlagerachse.
Kann nur empfehlen die Achse rauszuziehen und ordentlich zu fetten.


----------



## RW_Eddy (22. Oktober 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Lucky-Luke-03
> denke 13 kg sind beim E1 mit einer vernünftigen All-Mountainausstattung doch nicht drin....
> 
> ...ich will jetzt keine Grammfeilscherei hier im Forum anfangen, auch ich kann noch 400 gr. abnehmen und für ein 180mm-Bike ist das auch ein super Wert. Es war mir nur wichtig zu berechnen, ob man mit einem E1-Rahmen wirklich ein 13 Kg Rad aufbauen kann, denke fast nicht....
> ...



Rechne doch mal mit ca 3770 Gramm incl Dämpfer, Schnellspanner, Steuersatz, Innenlager und Schrauben für ein 2011er M......

Wenn Dir für Deinen Einsatzzweck ein leichter Flow Laufradsatz mit ausgewogenen Fat Alberts 2,4 und ner Bos Deville 170mm reicht, dann wirst Du bei ca 13 KG landen. Der Rest sollte auch nicht sackschwer sein. Mit ner Teleskopstütze wird dann allerdings teuer.
Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quechua (23. Oktober 2011)

E1 in L, parts komplett xtr bis auf slx umwerfer
syntace f109 (60mm), vector carbon 680mm,
thomson elite 420mm, slr sattel,
pedale superstar comp mit titanachse
gabel deville 170
mavic crossmax mit bigbetty ust vorne, ardent hinten, vorne avid bremsscheibe 203mm, hinten 180er magura storm

sind 13,8 kg.

da ist sicher hier und da noch etwas drin (bremsscheibe vorne, pedale-wollte aber keine mit magnesium korpus verbauen, vllt. noch ausgewogene reifen, 2fach kurbel ohne bash, lrs mit 240er und flow,aber so arg viel kommt da nicht mehr rum, bzw. geht es irgendwann dann am einsatzbereich des rades vorbei

auf der anderen seite würde ich vllt. einen anderen lenker montieren, und wenn ab und an die remotestütze drin ist oder ein anderer lrs mit reifen liegt das ganze schnell wieder deutlich über 14kg


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Oktober 2011)

bei mir wird es eine saintbremse am 780er Lenker und 45er Vorbau.
außerdem wohl eine 3- fach kurbel mit bash.
ohne bash fliegt die kette zu schnell runter.

der rest geht richtung XT


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (23. Oktober 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Lucky-Luke-03
> Habe mir das mal reine theoretisch durchgerechnet, stimmt das mit den 13,4 Kg?? Dann muss dein CC-Hinterrad und deine Marzocchi-Federgabel irre wenig wiegen.
> 
> Ich weiss es ist ein Enduro und ich weiss, es ist abfahrtsorientiert und hier spielt das Gewicht nicht die größte Rolle....  aber wie gesagt bin ich am hin und her überlegen.
> ...




Hey Bolzer

Mein Wert ist wirklich nur für die Probefahrt!
Habe halt geerade noch kein richtiges HR fürs E1. War natürlich aber heiß auf die Probefahrt und somit musste das CC HR herhalten :
240 / 717 / CX-ray + Rocket Ron 2.25

Die Gabel ist keine Monster (fand die Aufkleber nur geil)
Es ist eine Specialized E160!!! Unschlagbar im Gewicht!
160 mm Federweg und 1876 Gramm mit Achse!
Dann ist vorne mein VR vom Traum-LRS drinn
Tune KING/KONG  / Notubes ARCH / Sapim Laser / alunippel 
Gewicht LRS : 1480 Gramm
und der hält jetzt schon 1 1/2 Saison in meinem Liteville 301 mit 160 / 160 
Fahre ihn mit den Reifen aktuell MM 2.35 vorne und RQ 2.4 hinten
Hält und hält und hält und ich habe 88 Kg nackt + Gepäck

So kommt dann natürlich ein geiles Gewicht zustande

Ach ja, habe mich auch noch vertan. Aber ich werde auch irgendwo bei 14kg landen. Mehr will ich aber auch nicht, da meine Bikes auch immer tourentauglich sein MÜSSEN!!!! 
Wenn wir Spaß haben wollen wird es zu hauptsächlich im Deister eingesetzt. Dass heißt, so 300 hm bergab mit mächtig Spaß, aber dann auch wieder 300 hm komplett hoch. und das geht meist steil auf direktem Weg runter und halt auch hoch

Somit sind die Touren im so zwischen 900 und 1200 hm ...und mehr 
Wenn das Bike da nicht auch bergauf fährt taugt es für mich nicht.
Aber da mache ich mir beim E1 eigentlich keine Gedanken


----------



## HSK-Rotwild (23. Oktober 2011)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Nicht alle weisen in auf aber ich hatte das Pech 2 * 2010 und 1 mal 2011.....
> 
> Mit 2012 gibts es anscheinend ne Konstruktionsänderung. Mein 2012 wird gerade aufgebaut..
> 
> ...




Hallo,

hat Dein Händler den Rahmen schon, ich warte bisher auch noch. Hast Du ihn schon gesehen? 

Ich habe mich schon langsam an den C1 Rahmen gewöhnt fährt sich gar nicht schlecht und bricht nicht.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (23. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten....   das hatte ich mir schon gedacht, ein vernünftiger All-Mountain-Aufbau mit dem E1-Rahmen ist fast nicht unter 13,5 Kg möglich. Was eigentlich gar nicht am Gewicht des Rahmens (nur 250 gr. mehr wie ein X1-Exemplar) sondern mehr an der Hauptkomponente Gabel liegt. Möchte man den Rahmen mit "stabileren" Teilen artgerechter aufbauen, dann muss man mit gut 14 Kg rechnen.

Luky-Luke-03
Da hast du mich ganz schön rein gelegt ;-) und ich rechne mir den Wolf ;-)!!!
Eine knapp 600 gr. leichtere Spezigabel ist halt schon ein Wort, die Laufräder spielen da schon fast eine untergeordnete Rolle. 

Jedenfalls weiss ich jetzt woran ich bin!!!


Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## fraemisch (25. Oktober 2011)

HSK-Rotwild schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat Dein Händler den Rahmen schon, ich warte bisher auch noch. Hast Du ihn schon gesehen?
> 
> Ich habe mich schon langsam an den C1 Rahmen gewöhnt fährt sich gar nicht schlecht und bricht nicht.




Hi, habe mein Bike vor 2 Wochen abgegeben und bin seitdem auf Rundtour in Vietnam (vollkommen Bikelos ..... Mein Bikehändler meinte aber dass er den Rahmen Mitte Oktober bekommen sollte...

Mehr wenn ich dann wieder in München bin....

Falk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mariosimas (26. Oktober 2011)

Hello from Portugal 

I´m a proud owner of the following Rotwild R.R2 HT 2010 :







and the weight


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Oktober 2011)

Very nice bike!  Have fun with it and welcome at the Rotwild-Knights!


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Oktober 2011)

7,64kg?
Das sind bestimmt keine Laufräder drin.............

Bin froh, wenn mein E1 nicht mehr als 2 x 7,64kg = 15,28kg bekommt.
(Das E1 Schlachtfest ist gestern Abend zu Ende gegangen, die Reinkanation hat begonnen............)


----------



## Thomas1809 (26. Oktober 2011)

7,64 Kg

dagegen ist mein vernunftaufbau ein Panzer, mit 10,4 Kg 





Gruß Thomas


----------



## grosser (26. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 7,64kg?
> Das sind bestimmt keine Laufräder drin.............
> 
> Bin froh, wenn mein E1 nicht mehr als 2 x 7,64kg = 15,28kg bekommt.
> (Das E1 Schlachtfest ist gestern Abend zu Ende gegangen, die Reinkanation hat begonnen............)



Oder in den Reifen ist Helium!


----------



## bikefun2009 (26. Oktober 2011)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> 7,64 Kg
> 
> dagegen ist mein vernunftaufbau ein Panzer, mit 10,4 Kg
> 
> ...


  Oder die Teile sind auf 78 kg beschränkt


----------



## TrailProf (26. Oktober 2011)

Hello to Portugal,

You took a good decision; it's a very nice bike, and the weight is really unbeliveable.
I think you have a good chance to win the challenge of the of the lightest Rotwild Mountain-Bike.

Have much fun with it.

Regards


----------



## mariosimas (26. Oktober 2011)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> 7,64 Kg
> 
> dagegen ist mein vernunftaufbau ein Panzer, mit 10,4 Kg
> 
> ...



you have also a very nice R2, I like very much your frame 

Do you know the weight of your frame ? My R2 from 2010 size S weighs 1198 g.


Dear TrailProf where can I apply to that challenge  ?

Why not one picture in action:


----------



## mariosimas (26. Oktober 2011)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> 7,64 Kg
> 
> dagegen ist mein vernunftaufbau ein Panzer, mit 10,4 Kg
> 
> ...



you have also a very nice R2, I like very much your frame 

Do you know the weight of your frame ? My R2 from 2010 size S weighs 1198 g.


Dear TrailProf where can I apply to thah challenge  ?

In action:


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Oktober 2011)

So, und jetzt was vom Schlachtfest:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas1809 (27. Oktober 2011)

mariosimas schrieb:


> you have also a very nice R2, I like very much your frame
> 
> Do you know the weight of your frame ? My R2 from 2010 size S weighs 1198 g.
> 
> ...



My R2 from 2011 size L weighs 1396 g.


----------



## grosser (27. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> So, und jetzt was vom Schlachtfest:



Da dürfte der Rahmen ohne Sattelrohrklemme und Steuerlager bei ca.3500 gr. liegen.
Sch.. hätte ich nur auch bei dem Angebot zugeschlagen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Oktober 2011)

Das Innenlager ist auch noch drin, dafÃ¼r fehlen die kleinen Distanzscheiben (liegen am Foto hinten auf der Werkbank)

Zieht man Innenlager und DÃ¤mpfer noch ab, dÃ¼rfte der nackische Rahmen bei etwa 3.200g liegen.

Und ja, du hÃ¤ttest zuschlagen sollen, Versand war nur 15,-â¬ und es hat 2 Tage gedauert.


----------



## mariosimas (27. Oktober 2011)

you guys know where I can find a lighter headet for my R2  ?

The Acros RHS 2C Integrated is to heavy with more than 100g.

I whant to reduce the weight at least 40g to reach the 7,5. kg mark 

I was thinking in the "Bubu" from Tune:


----------



## at021971 (27. Oktober 2011)

mariosimas schrieb:


> Hello from Portugal
> 
> I´m a proud owner of the following Rotwild R.R2 HT 2010 :
> 
> and the weight


 


Amazing weight Mario! Do you have a list available with the components you used and their respective weight? Would be really interesting to see the ingredients your Bike is built from.


----------



## mariosimas (27. Oktober 2011)

Here you have it :



 Frame - Rotwild R.R2 HT 2010 - 1198g

 Suspension - Magura Durin 100 SL 2010 - 1370g

 Crank - Rotor 3D Ti spindle 170mm - 509g

 Bottom Bracket - Shimano MTB Bottom Bracket Press Fit BB92 - 75g

 Chairings - FRM Pro 40/26 - 48g/25g

 Chain - SRAM 1091R - 242g

 Cassete - SRAM XG999 - 171g

 Front Derailleur - Shimano Dura Ace 7900 34,9mm - 75g

 Rear Derailleur - SRAM X0 9V - 170g (Tunned with MSC pulley Wheels and Interior carbon Plate)

 shifters - SRAM Gripshifts X0 -190g

 Brakes - Formula R1

 Rotors - Front: KCNC Razor 160 mm/ Back: Alligator Windcutter 140 mm - 74g/61g

 Wheels - Aros ZTR Podium MMX/Cubos Tune Prince-Princess /Raios Sapim CX-Ray - 1213g (w/ valve and tape)

 Skewers: Tune DC16/17 - 36 g

 Handlebar - Ax-Lightness Poseidon 580mm/25,4mm Carbono UD - 88g

 Stem - Extralite UltraStem UL3 90 mm/25,4mm - 81g

 Seatpost - Mcfk 300mm/31,6mm Carbono UD -112g

 Seatpost Colar: McfK - 6g

 Pedals - Exustar PM-28Ti - 196g

 Saddle - Saevid 1.1 - 78g

 Tyres - Schalwbe Rocket Ron 2.1 Evo Front - 400g

 Schalwbe Rocket Ron 1.85 Evo Back - 390g

 Headset - Acros RHS 2C Integrated 1 1/8" (moving to Tune BuBu  )  - 110g

 Bar Ends: SNV (moving to SL-B.com carbon  ) - 42g

 Cables: Power Cordz


----------



## at021971 (27. Oktober 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## at021971 (28. Oktober 2011)

And of cause also for adding the components weights! A real lightweight Bike!!!!!


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi

Kann mir einer sagen, ob bei meinem Rotwild E1 2011er auch eine FSA BB30 Kurbel passt?

Also passt in das  Rotwild BB92 Innenlager auch FSA BB30 Innelager oder nur die Kurbel?
Also die Kurbel würde auch reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (31. Oktober 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen, ob bei meinem Rotwild E1 2011er auch eine FSA BB30 Kurbel passt?
> 
> ...


da die Zahl 30 den Achsdurchmesser angibt, glaube ich (100% wissen tu ichs nicht) nicht dass die Kurbel in das Pressfit 92=HollwtechII passt


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (31. Oktober 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> da die Zahl 30 den Achsdurchmesser angibt, glaube ich (100% wissen tu ichs nicht) nicht dass die Kurbel in das Pressfit 92=HollwtechII passt



Ich komme dann nicht mehr mit.....diese ganzen Standarts und Achsdurchmesser.....

Also ich habe die SHIMANO M545 36-22 T. / E13 2-fach Kurbel ausm E1 ausgebaut und meine 2011er 10 Fach XT Kurbel wieder eingebaut.

Die passte einfach hinein. Ist auch Holowtech II. Aber Hollowtech ist auch nicht gleicht Hollowtech II.
9-fach hat ne dünnere Achse als 10-fach.
Das musste ich auch schon mal erfahren.

Aber das heißt ja nicht, dass ich evtl. nicht doch auch das ganze Shimano Innelager mit ausbauen könnte und dann halt das BB30 FSA Innenlager einbauen könnte.

Das wäre die Frage : passt das bb30 Innenlager in das Tretlagergehäuse des E1?


----------



## Orakel (31. Oktober 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Ich komme dann nicht mehr mit.....diese ganzen Standarts und Achsdurchmesser.....
> 
> Also ich habe die SHIMANO M545 36-22 T. / E13 2-fach Kurbel ausm E1 ausgebaut und meine 2011er 10 Fach XT Kurbel wieder eingebaut.
> 
> ...


buhh,ich Orakle mal (schon wieder ) dass es nicht geht, das BB30 wird zwar auch eingepresst aber der Aussendurchmesser düfte grösser sein wie beim 92er SH standart.
In der MB10/11nehmen sie die Innenlager Standarts durch, da steht zulesen "BB92 Pressfit Gehäusedurchmesser 41mm, BB30 42mm und das BB30er Pressfit  mit 46mm Gehäusedurchmesser"


----------



## abi_1984 (31. Oktober 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> buhh,ich Orakle mal (schon wieder ) dass es nicht geht, das BB30 wird zwar auch eingepresst aber der Aussendurchmesser düfte grösser sein wie beim 92er SH standart.
> In der MB10/11nehmen sie die Innenlager Standarts durch, da steht zulesen "BB92 Pressfit Gehäusedurchmesser 41mm, BB30 42mm und das BB30er Pressfit  mit 46mm Gehäusedurchmesser"



Auch Gehäusebreite ist unterschiedlich: Bei BB92 sind es 92mm, während BB30 auf Gehäusebreite von 68 oder 73mm ausgelegt ist.

Inzwischen weiß sogar Wiki was dazu. Leider fehlt die Angabe der Wellendurchmesser.

Und hier gibt es technische Infos zu BB30 Standard.

Orakel hat also recht: Geht nicht.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (31. Oktober 2011)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Auch Gehäusebreite ist unterschiedlich: Bei BB92 sind es 92mm, während BB30 auf Gehäusebreite von 68 oder 73mm ausgelegt ist.
> 
> Inzwischen weiß sogar Wiki was dazu. Leider fehlt die Angabe der Wellendurchmesser.
> 
> ...



Danke euch beiden !
Reicht mir, dass es nicht geht
Schade eigentlich.... da bei ebey FSA k-force light Kurbeln neu für 230 Euro weggehen.....
Würde optisch und gewichtsmäßig mein E1 echt nach vorne bringen.
aber die gibts wohl nur noch bb30
Oder gibts da noch was anderes....ausser der Möglichkeit sich ein ZIPP Innenlager für 200 Euro aufwärts zu bezahlen


----------



## Vincy (31. Oktober 2011)

Schau mal bei reset.  http://www.reset-racing.de/
http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/innenlager_index_1.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2011)

Ich konnte heute meine erste richtige Probefahrt mit dem E1 fahren.
Großes Lob an die Konstrukteure, der Hinterbau ist superbe!
Allen anderen viel Spaß mit dem Bock..................


----------



## Düst__ (4. November 2011)

Glückwunsch und viel Spß dir auch!!!!  

Super Radl gell !?


----------



## Knaller2010 (5. November 2011)

Hi, 
 hier etwas zum Thema Rahmenproblem und Reklamationsabwicklung Rotwild - ich fahre ja unter anderem ein R1 FS aus dem Rahmenjahr 2009. Ich habe mir gerade eine 2012 XT Gruppe zugelegt und wollte diese einbauen. Nachdem ich das gesamte Fahrrad zerlegt und den Rahmen gereinigt hatte, fand ich beim Politurdurchgang dies :

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/9/6/1/8/_/medium/IMG_4185.JPG



Ich weiß nicht, wie der Riss dahingekommen ist und wie lange ich den schon habe, allerdings könnte dies das "etwas" undefinierbare Knacken erklären, welches schon einmal beim Sprint "Berg hoch" zu hören war...

Allerdings geht hier mein großer Dank direkt an die "Mitleser" von Rotwild und den sehr schnellen Ersatz der hinteren Schwinge! --> Mittwoch über meinen Radhändler des Vertrauens Kontakt aufgenommen und voraussichtlich Montag ist das neue Teil da!

Grüße
Knaller 2010 

PS: Muss leider gerade bedingt durch eine Lungenentzündung pausieren - hoffentlich dauert das nicht ewig - hänge schon drei Wochen rum...


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (5. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich konnte heute meine erste richtige Probefahrt mit dem E1 fahren.
> Großes Lob an die Konstrukteure, der Hinterbau ist superbe!
> Allen anderen viel Spaß mit dem Bock..................



HEY

Wir wollen Fotos sehen

Wie hast du deinen Dämpfer bei welchem Fahrergewicht eingestellt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. November 2011)

derzeit 18- 19mm sag am Dämpfer.
Ich werde heute das ganze mit der neuen Gabel testen.
Mal sehen, dass ich das ins Gleichgewicht bekomme.
Bin zuversichtlich!


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. November 2011)

Jep, klappt/ läuft.
Mach Spaß, es kann aber mehr als ich.
In engen Kehren üben wir beide noch etwas............


----------



## grosser (5. November 2011)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> PS: Muss leider gerade bedingt durch eine Lungenentzündung pausieren - hoffentlich dauert das nicht ewig - hänge schon drei Wochen rum...



Gut Besserung!!

Ich muss das Schlafzimmer renovieren und das bei dem Wetter, ich dachte im November wäre schmuddel Wetter!!

Gruß


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (5. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> derzeit 18- 19mm sag am Dämpfer.
> Ich werde heute das ganze mit der neuen Gabel testen.
> Mal sehen, dass ich das ins Gleichgewicht bekomme.
> Bin zuversichtlich!



Sag mal bar im Dämpfer bei was für einem Körpergewicht
Ich bin im Moment schon bei 15 bar (88 Kg Fahrergwicht + 7 Kg Ausrüstung) und haue trotzdem bei jedem Sprung den Ring vom Dämpferkolben....


----------



## Düst__ (5. November 2011)

wie meinst du das? Ring vom kolben?

Schlägt durch? 

Bei mir rutscht dieses "sag-ring-gummi-teil" (keine ahnung wie man das nennt,wenn du das überhaupt meinst..) vom kolben weil schwerkraft und so. Hab fast das selbe gewicht wie du.. Werde morgen mal schreiben wieviel druck im dämpfer steckt.
Durchschlag hatte ich noch nie... Der ein oder andere was mal auf meiner lady gesessen hat..war überrascht wie weich ich mein setup habe.. 
Aaber ohne durchschlag oder ähnliches...


Ach hier.. hab mich leicht verlesen... ich bring 10kg weniger auf die waage  :-D


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. November 2011)

knapp 200psi, schaue aber nochmal nach.
bei 75kg mit ausrüstung.
ausnutzung derzeit (bei dem schei§ laub) etwa 60mm, von 63mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (6. November 2011)

so, da ist es:


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. November 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Sag mal bar im Dämpfer bei was für einem Körpergewicht
> Ich bin im Moment schon bei 15 bar (88 Kg Fahrergwicht + 7 Kg Ausrüstung) und haue trotzdem bei jedem Sprung den Ring vom Dämpferkolben....



Der einfachste Weg ist, die Luftkammer zu verkleinern.
Kost nix und kann jeder.


----------



## Orakel (7. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> so, da ist es:


ond glei a bissle Aigsaut. Schön


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. November 2011)

Ja, das Ding hab ich noch NIE sauber gemacht..............


----------



## TOM4 (7. November 2011)

@rockyrider: gewicht würd mich vom e1 interessieren - ist es voll uphill tauglich bzw. ists so wie du es dir vorgestellt hast?


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. November 2011)

Eine Waage habe ich leider nicht.
Mit etwas Glück sollte noch eine "14" vor dem Komma stehen.

Uphill ist kein Problem.
Hausrunde hat ca. 800hm auf 35km.
Für den nächsten AX würde ich die rasselnde Kettenführung abnehmen, sonst nix.


----------



## Vette08 (7. November 2011)

@ RockRider66: 

Schick, schick! Mein C1 steht auch ungeputzt hier . Fehlt noch die Vario-Sattelstütze


----------



## grosser (7. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> so, da ist es:



Sieht gut aus!

Was für eine Gabel und LR-Satz hast du verbaut?


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. November 2011)

Ist mein alter EX 1750.
Die Gabel ist eine 36er VAN RC2 von 2012.
Die Kurbeln sind seit heute schwarz.
Wie weit bist du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (7. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> So, und jetzt was vom Schlachtfest:


 
Wenn Du schon mal das Gewicht gemessen hast, dann poste es doch noch mal hier Rotwild Gewichte (Rahmen & Komplettbikes) und http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/category-2/full-suspension. Und wenn Du noch mehr hast, dann ab in die anderen Kategorien.


----------



## jmr-biking (8. November 2011)

Hallo,

wer Rotwild-Rahmen/Gabel vom im Topeak-Ergon Design sucht und Kontakte in die USA hat, für den könnte dieser Link hier interessant sein:

http://www.jeffkerkove.net/2011/11/for-sale-topeak-ergon-team-equipment.html

Jeff Kerkove`s Homepage. Er will wohl seine Rotwild Rahmen/Gabel-Sets los werden.


----------



## Davrick (8. November 2011)

@rockyrider und andere r.e1 fahrer: Habt ihr einen Vergleich zwischen RP2 zum DHX Air Dämpfer und welcher besser funktioniert bzw. ob es ein wirklicher Unterschied ist?

Und du fährst den Rahmen dann ja mit 180mm vorne denke ich. Sollte zum 175mm Hinterbau ja fast besser passen als die 170er Gabel?


----------



## Quechua (8. November 2011)

ich halte den rp2(3) für den besserren dämpfer als den dhx air!

170er gabel passt gut, für flacheren lenkwinkel 180 besser, aber fw-mäßig nicht zwingend nötig, geschmackssache...kommt drauf an, welche gabeln du im fokus hast


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2011)

Zum Lenkwinkel:
10mm- 3mm= 7mm mehr Einbauhöhe=> wer die merkt, spürt auch unterschiedlich hohe Reifen
Soll heißen, merke ich nicht.

Zum Dämpfer:
Ich bin bisher 152 mit DHX Coil am Hinterbau gefahren. Die haben sicher schneller als ein Luftdämpfer im 175mm E1 gearbeitet.
Einfach satter.

Aber trotzdem muss ich sagen, dass der E1 Hinterbau sehr gelungen, feinfühlig und recht linear ist.

Ein DHX Air hat die Eigenart, dass er schneller den mittleren Federweg frei gibt und dann recht abrupt in die Endprogression geht.
Der mittlere Federweg fühlt sich dann zwar komfortabler an, dafür sacken die Hinterbauten dann aber gerne weg.

Wenn einer mal einen probiert, soll er bitte berichten.

ABER EINS BITTE NICHT VERGESSEN:
Wir reden hier über einen der Top 5 Hinterbauten im Endurobereich!
Der RP2 ist ein sehr guter Dämpfer, auch wenn vor außen nicht den Anschein hat
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/search/label/Rotwild


----------



## Quechua (9. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Zum Lenkwinkel:
> 10mm- 3mm= 7mm mehr Einbauhöhe=> wer die merkt, spürt auch unterschiedlich hohe Reifen
> Soll heißen, merke ich nicht.



richtig, ich hätte schreiben sollen lenkwinkel unter Umständen spürbar, was aber sehr wohl spürbar ist, sind 10mm mehr Bauhöhe bergauf, je nachdem wie das Cockpit gestaltet ist. ich fahre schon ohne Spacer mit 170

und bergauf funktioniert die nettorechnung abzgl. 30% sag nicht, ausser bei einer sehr sensiblen coil gabel. 
in der realität bei steileren stücken aufwärts bewegen sich die meisten luftgabeln ziemlich ohne sag.

ist aber hier unrelevant, ich habe die frage mehr richtung abwärtsperformance verstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2011)

ich bin trotzdem, der meinung, dass man die 0,6Gard nicht merkt.
Das 2012 Modell wird ja auch mit 180 Grad verkauft, der Lenkwinkel einfach mit 0,6Gard weniger angegeben.

Ach ja, eine sensible Coil habe ich, stimmt.


----------



## Davrick (10. November 2011)

Was ich auf deinem Foto nicht ganz erkennen kann: Werden die Schaltzüge wieder nackt am Unterrohr entlang verlegt?

Sieht fast so aus... Das ist bei meinem R.C1 so und meiner Meinung nach die schlechtestmögliche Verlegung der Züge...

Hoffentlich habe ich mich verguckt! Das R.E1 schaut nämlich einfach zu geil aus. Hast du noch mehr Fotos?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. November 2011)

Ja, ein paar Fotos habe ich gemacht.
Die Züge laufen geschlossen am Unterrohr entlang, kein Problem.
Was stört dich daran?


----------



## Davrick (10. November 2011)

Solange die Züge geschlossen sind ist es mir egal. Nur offen wie bei meinem C1 ist schlecht. Wenn es schlammig ist und unterm Tretlager sich der Schlamm sammelt, braucht man irgendwann wirklich richtig viel Kraft zum Schalten und die Züge sind (meiner Erfahrung nach) auch schneller hinüber.

Kannst du mir noch ein paar Fotos schicken oder hochladen?


----------



## grosser (10. November 2011)

Davrick schrieb:


> Solange die Züge geschlossen sind ist es mir egal. Nur offen wie bei meinem C1 ist schlecht. Wenn es schlammig ist und unterm Tretlager sich der Schlamm sammelt, braucht man irgendwann wirklich richtig viel Kraft zum Schalten und die Züge sind (meiner Erfahrung nach) auch schneller hinüber.
> 
> Kannst du mir noch ein paar Fotos schicken oder hochladen?



Was hast du für ein Baujahr? Mein 2010er C1 hat durchgehende Aussenzüge! kenne auch keins mit unterbrochenen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. November 2011)

Am E1 gehen die Züge durch, stimmt.
Versuche es doch mal mit Nokon oder Gore.
Fotos guck ich mal.


----------



## Davrick (10. November 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein Baujahr? Mein 2010er C1 hat durchgehende Aussenzüge! kenne auch keins mit unterbrochenen.



Ein 2009er. Und die Züge sind natürlich auch außen verlegt und nicht im Rahmen. Aber eben ab kurz hinterm Steuerrohr ohne Schutzhülle. Unter dem Tretlager werden die Züge dann auch noch in einer Führung verlegt, die nicht auf Schutzhüllen ausgelegt ist. Daher meiner Meinung nach eine blöde Lösung.


----------



## TrailProf (11. November 2011)

Hallo X1er Fahrer,

ich habe da mal eine Frage hinsichtlich des vorderen Umwerfers.
Dieser ließ sich an meinem X1 (BJ.2011) neulich nur sehr schwer betätigen. Die Zugführung von unten kommend, dann unterhalb des des Umwerfers ist von oben offen und direkt in der Schmutzeinflugschneise des Hinterreifens. Nach intensiver WD40 Behandlung ging's dann wieder einigermaßen. Die Zugführung von unten kommend ist doch total besch...! Bildet ja quasi ein Syphon welches von oben voll läuft.
Hatte an meinem RFC vier Jare lang nie ähnliche Probleme, absolut wartungsfrei. Aber der Schaltzug kam ja auch von oben.
Hattet Ihr schon ähnliche Probleme an eurem X1 und wie habt Ihr die gelöst?


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. November 2011)

Ich habe einen Faltenbalg von Gore mit eingebaut, abslot dicht.
Von Shimano gibt es auch etwas aus Gummi.
Sonst ist das in der tat Mist.


----------



## RW_Eddy (11. November 2011)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Hallo X1er Fahrer,
> 
> ich habe da mal eine Frage hinsichtlich des vorderen Umwerfers.
> Dieser ließ sich an meinem X1 (BJ.2011) neulich nur sehr schwer betätigen. Die Zugführung von unten kommend, dann unterhalb des des Umwerfers ist von oben offen und direkt in der Schmutzeinflugschneise des Hinterreifens. Nach intensiver WD40 Behandlung ging's dann wieder einigermaßen. Die Zugführung von unten kommend ist doch total besch...! Bildet ja quasi ein Syphon welches von oben voll läuft.
> ...



Es gibt auf jeden Fall gedichtete Endkappen für die Shimano Standard Züge. Ich habe bei meinem X1 noch keine Probleme hinsichtlich des Umwerfers gehabt.
Von Sram gabt mal so eine Lösung die überwiegend fürs Schaltwerk gedacht war.
Sram Bassworm
http://www.pedalkraft.de/_borders/bassworm.jpg

Grüße Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (11. November 2011)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Hattet Ihr schon ähnliche Probleme an eurem X1 und wie habt Ihr die gelöst?


----------



## Orakel (11. November 2011)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Hallo X1er Fahrer,
> 
> ich habe da mal eine Frage hinsichtlich des vorderen Umwerfers.
> Dieser ließ sich an meinem X1 (BJ.2011) neulich nur sehr schwer betätigen. Die Zugführung von unten kommend, dann unterhalb des des Umwerfers ist von oben offen und direkt in der Schmutzeinflugschneise des Hinterreifens. Nach intensiver WD40 Behandlung ging's dann wieder einigermaßen. Die Zugführung von unten kommend ist doch total besch...! Bildet ja quasi ein Syphon welches von oben voll läuft.
> ...


hatte weder am X1 noch jetzt am X2 probleme mit dem Umwerfer gehabt und beide waren schon ganz schön Eingesaut gewesen.
Bei mir sieht es genauso aus wie auf dem Bild von Vincy.
Ähh ist ja das Bild von meinem damaligen X1


----------



## Vette08 (11. November 2011)

Neues Update für mein C1 (2009). Die B24 ist mir doch etwas zu schwach bzw. benötigt zu viel Handkraft. Hat sich jetzt wohl erledigt 





Hope Tech M4 Black Edition. Wenn ich das Bike mal gewaschen habe, zeige ich es ganz ...


----------



## FXP_Freak (12. November 2011)

Wollte meinem e1 2011 mal neue reifen spendieren da der Winter ja so langsam naht und bei der Feuchtigkeit der Albert eh nicht so prall ist. Nur keine Ahnung was ich kaufen soll. Was passt denn maximal hinten drauf? Und was für reifen könnt ihr denn empfehlen weil ihr sie selber auf eurem e1 fahrt? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrailProf (12. November 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


>



Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.
Bei mir ist leider nur die Endkappe vorhanden, zwar die gedichtete Version, aber die Art "Aufsatz" wie von Vinci gepostet fehlt. 

Gut zu hören, dass Ihr noch keine Probleme hattet. Werde alsbald so'n Teil nachrüsten und gut is.


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. November 2011)

Vette08 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1012854
> 
> .....Wenn ich das Bike mal gewaschen habe, zeige ich es ganz ...


 Loß mach Fotos mit anständig Partina drauf .....Bike waschen .....sind wa hier im Kaufhaus ??


----------



## icruiser (13. November 2011)

Hab hier noch ein Schaltauge aus defektem Rahmen abzugeben...  für 5 Euro verschick ichs per Post!

Schaltauge inklusive Schrauben für folgende Modelle:
(M3 Gewinde) RCC 0.1 / 0.2 / 0.3 / 1.0 / 1.1 / 1.2 / 1.3
(M3 Gewinde) RSR 0.3 / 0.4 / 0.5 / 0.6 / 1.0
(M3 Gewinde) R.R1 / R.R2
(M3 Gewinde) R.C1 HT / FS
(M3 Gewinde) R.S1 / R.S1 CX / R.S2
(M3 Gewinde) R.E.D. THREE


----------



## Nismo99 (13. November 2011)

Wer Interesse an einer ROTWILD Sattelstüzte P220 [NEU] und/oder ROTWILD Vorbau S140 [NEU] hat, werfe einen Blick in den Bikemarkt.

Grüße,
Nismo


----------



## RCC03-Biker (14. November 2011)

Konnte am Wochenende mal das 2011er E1 comp ausgiebig testen. 
Vor allem wollte ich mal sehen, wie es sich Bergauf fahren lässt. Habe es vorher mal gewogen und bin erschrocken, dass das E1 15,5kg auf die Waage bringt. Bin aber sehr positiv überrascht worden. Ohne Gabelabsenkung hat es sich auch steile Stücke gut hochtreten lassen.
Bergab macht es natürlich noch mal mehr Spaß als mein X1. Das Fahrwerk ist wirklich erste Sahne. Ich finde sogar, dass es sich besser abstimmen lässt, als bei meinem X1. Oder der Dämpfer in meinem X1 funktioniert schon seit dem ich das Bike habe nicht richtig. Vor allem was die Federwegsausnutzung betrifft. Beim E1 habe ich gute 80% des Federwegs ausgenutzt. Wippen beim pedallieren merkt man kaum, wenn das ProPedal eingeschalten ist.
Bei meinem X1 kann ich entweder den Federweg zu 80% ausnutzen oder beim ProPedal geringes Wippen. Dann kann ich aber nur ca. 50-60% des Federweges nutzen. Muss doch mal den Dämpfer einschicken.
Was mir bergab auch aufgefallen ist die Wendigkeit des Bikes. Trotz des längeren Radstandes gegenüber meinem X1 kam es mir quirliger und wendiger vor. Das kann aber schon am kürzeren Vorbau und dem breiteren Lenker liegen.

Kurzum. Das Bike hat verdammt viel Spaß gemacht. 
Wenn das Bike 1-1,5kg leichter wäre, wär es definitiv mein Bike schlechthin.
So kann ich mir jetzt im Winter Gedanken machen ob ich mein X1 etwas umbaue, doch ein E1 oder eher X2 um noch mal Gewicht zu drücken.
Naja, der Winter ist hoffentlich lang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. November 2011)

Geiles Fotos, geiler Bericht, geiles Bike!

Das Wippen würde ich mal nebensächlich betrachten.
Federwegsausnutzung solltest du nur ohne PP testen.
Die Dämpfer von X1 und E1 haben unterschiedliche Werksabstimmung.

Na ja, am gewicht geht noch was.
An den Laufrädern kannst du sicher noch etwa 1/2kg einsparen.

Wichtig ist, dass dir das bike Spaß macht!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (14. November 2011)

Die Federwegsausnutzung war immer offen gemessen.
Hätte ich mir ja auch denken können, dass die Dämpfer vom Werk her unterschiedlich abgestimmt sind.
Bin nur überrascht, dass mir das Setup beim E1 besser gefällt.
Die Entscheidung wird nicht einfach...


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. November 2011)

Ich fahre mit 18- 20mm sag und nutze den Federweg mit 75kg (fertig) zu 95% aus.

Wenn das Laub mal wieder weg ist und die Temperaturen über 15 Grad liegen, werde ich ihn wohl komplett ausnutzen.

Unter 5Grad ist das Öl in den Federelementen so dick, dass ich zwar die Parameter zurückdrehe, die Performance trotzdem deutlich zurück geht.


----------



## Snowman_NA (14. November 2011)

hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem fully mit 120mm federweg.
das rotwild R.C1 FS in der marathon- oder pro-ausstattung in größe L finde ich sehr interessant.
aber ich finde bei den 2012er-Modellen keinen Preis und keine gewichtsangabe. 
habt ihr da ein paar Infos für mich? bin für jeden tipp dankbar...

grüße, snowman


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. November 2011)

Gewichte gibt Rotwild wohl nicht bekannt.
Ich würde die Bikes als solide, aber nicht als extrmen Leichtbau bezeichnen.

Die preisliste gibt es doch auch zu runter laden?
Ruf mal in Koblenz bei Radsport Regenhard an.
Lass dich mit Bernd verbinden, bestell ihm einen Gruß von Andreas mit dem E1, und lass dir ein Bike anbieten.


----------



## Snowman_NA (14. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Gewichte gibt Rotwild wohl nicht bekannt.
> Ich würde die Bikes als solide, aber nicht als extrmen Leichtbau bezeichnen.
> 
> Die preisliste gibt es doch auch zu runter laden?
> ...



danke für den tipp.
nach koblenz wollte ich eh demnächst mal...da auch ein canyon nerve xc in der auswahl ist. (darf man das hier überhaupt sagen, ohne haue zu bekommen?  ) 
dann kann ich auch direkt mal bei radsport regenhardt vorbeifahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (14. November 2011)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> danke für den tipp.
> nach koblenz wollte ich eh demnächst mal...da auch ein canyon nerve xc in der auswahl ist. (darf man das hier überhaupt sagen, ohne haue zu bekommen?  )


so sind wir nicht 
C1 Advanved=2.399,00
C1 Comp      =2.699,00
C1 Pro         =3.199,00
C1 Marathon =3.999,00
Das C1 gibt es auch in der 29"Variante, Rotwild gibt seit 2011(10) keine Gewichte mehr an


----------



## Orakel (14. November 2011)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Konnte am Wochenende mal das 2011er E1 comp ausgiebig testen.
> Vor allem wollte ich mal sehen, wie es sich Bergauf fahren lässt. Habe es vorher mal gewogen und bin erschrocken, dass das E1 15,5kg auf die Waage bringt. Bin aber sehr positiv überrascht worden. Ohne Gabelabsenkung hat es sich auch steile Stücke gut hochtreten lassen.
> Bergab macht es natürlich noch mal mehr Spaß als mein X1. Das Fahrwerk ist wirklich erste Sahne. Ich finde sogar, dass es sich besser abstimmen lässt, als bei meinem X1. Oder der Dämpfer in meinem X1 funktioniert schon seit dem ich das Bike habe nicht richtig. Vor allem was die Federwegsausnutzung betrifft. Beim E1 habe ich gute 80% des Federwegs ausgenutzt. Wippen beim pedallieren merkt man kaum, wenn das ProPedal eingeschalten ist.
> Bei meinem X1 kann ich entweder den Federweg zu 80% ausnutzen oder beim ProPedal geringes Wippen. Dann kann ich aber nur ca. 50-60% des Federweges nutzen. Muss doch mal den Dämpfer einschicken.
> ...


Geiles Wetter haste da zum Testen gehabt


----------



## dliwtor (14. November 2011)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der suche nach einem fully mit 120mm federweg.
> das rotwild R.C1 FS in der marathon- oder pro-ausstattung in größe L finde ich sehr interessant.
> ...


 
Das C1 FS Marathon kostet 3999,- Euro und das Pro wie im Jahr 2011 3199,- Euro. 
Wennn du nach Koblenz fährst kannst auch mal bei Schaltwerk in Cochem vorbei schauen. Habe dort mein R2 FS dieses Jahr gekauft.  
Netter Kontakt und viel Auswahl daaaaaaa.....


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. November 2011)

Salve!
Liebe Rotwild-Experten, kann ich in mein rotwild GT2 diese Kurbel
und dieses Innenlager verbauen? 
Das Tretlager beim GT2 scheint mir etwas schmal (68mm) im Vergleich zu meinem canyon LUX (75mm) wo eben diese Kombi verbaut ist!
Das GXP-Lager kann nur in der BSA Ausführung mit spacern verbaut werden!
Ist das die richtige Ausführung? 7 mm scheint mir etwas viel....
THX vorab...LG,  GKR


----------



## jmr-biking (14. November 2011)

Hallo Günther,

BSA-Lager sind entweder 68 mm oder 73 mm breit. Häufige Bezeichnung auch 1,37x24. Das Truvativ GXP-Lager mit Kurbel passt ohne Probleme in dein GT2. Musst halt die Spacer benutzen um auf 73 mm zu kommen.
Die brauchst du auch, sonst sitze die Kubel nicht richtig oder wird nicht geklemmt. 
Die Kurbel wird dann auf der Antriebsseite geklemmt, quasi mit der Imbusschraube von der Nichtantriebsseite. Ausbau recht einfach mit dem Imbus. Für den Lagerwechsel halt den passenden Kurbellagerschlüssel nutzen. Auch der von Shimano passt.

Falls du ein neues Lager kaufen willst, unbedingt die BSA-Ausführung mit den Spacern nehmen. Die ITA-Ausführung passt nicht. 

Ich selbst fahre das GXP-Lager mit einer Truvativ Stylo 3.3 OCT an meinem RCC 1.3 und hatte auch schon eine Noir drin.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. November 2011)

Vielleicht kann man ja im Frühjahr ein Treffen vereinbaren?
Der Pfäzer Wald ist das Beste, das mir in Deutschland je unter die Stollen gekommen ist.
Super Trails, viele bewirtschaftete Hütten, nette Leute.........

Trailvorgeschmack: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx-7dgEJuqQ"]Eggis on Slayers 2      - YouTube[/nomedia] 



Ride fine!


----------



## grosser (14. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man ja im Frühjahr ein Treffen vereinbaren?
> Der Pfäzer Wald ist das Beste, das mir in Deutschland je unter die Stollen gekommen ist.
> Super Trails, viele bewirtschaftete Hütten, nette Leute.........
> 
> ...



Ich bin dabei!


----------



## TOM4 (14. November 2011)

hallo,

hab mal wieder ein paar fragen und zwar an die rx1 2010 fahrer. 

1. wie seid ihr mit eurem bike zufrieden?
2. wie stark wippt das bike beim bergauffahren und im wiegetritt?
3. wie findet ihr die farbkombi in natura? (aufm foto ists gut - aber noch nicht sooo 100%)
4. würdet ihr es nochmal kaufen?
5. wie schwer sind eure bikes in welcher ausstattung?
6. welche rahmenhöhe bei welcher körpergöße?

(ich hab, glaub ich, beim orakel gelesen, das er 174cm groß ist un das rx1 in m hatte) 
das 2010er rx1 hatte in m ein or von 590 - ist das nicht ein wenig zu lang? 

ich würde bei 173cm zu s tendieren (or 565)

hab das rr1 fs auch in s (or575)

falls sich jemand die zeit nehmen würde , wäre das natürlich wunderbar!

ach ja, 2010 deshalb, weil der rahmen gerade einen unverschämt guten preis hat!

danke und gruß tom


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. November 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> 1. wie seid ihr mit eurem bike zufrieden?
> Verarbeitung & Funktion können voll überzeugen. Ausstattung kann man nicht mit Versenderbikes vergleichen, aber durchweg tauglich, Hinterbau funktioniert super.
> 
> 2. wie stark wippt das bike beim bergauffahren und im wiegetritt?
> ...



Ride fine!


----------



## TOM4 (14. November 2011)

danke für die ausführliche beantwortung meiner fragen!

nochmal bezüglich rahmenhöhe - deine freundin körpergröße 173cm fährt das rx1 in s und mir auch 173cm empfiehlst du ein m mit 590
denkst du nicht das mir das m zu groß wäre - abgesehen davon gibts nur mehr das s im angebot!
kenn mich nix mehr aus!

ich fahr mein racefully auch NUR in s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (14. November 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Liebe Rotwild-Experten, kann ich in mein rotwild GT2 diese Kurbel
> und dieses Innenlager verbauen?
> Das Tretlager beim GT2 scheint mir etwas schmal (68mm) im Vergleich zu meinem canyon LUX (75mm) wo eben diese Kombi verbaut ist!
> ...


 
Wie Jürgen schon sagt, ist das keine Problem. Ich habe die Kurbel in der GXP Version auch ein meinem R.GT1 (BSA) und R.R2 FS Pressfit) . Beim R.GT1 sind rechts und links je ein Spacer drin.

Hier die Anleitung von Truvativ: http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/95-6115-006-000_rev_e_mtb_cranksets.pdf

Wenn Du es kaufst und anbaust, nehme unbedingt einen geschlossenen Tretlagerschlüssel für HollowTech II Innenlager. Mit den offenen rutscht man leicht ab und hat das Alu gleich verhunzt.


----------



## at021971 (14. November 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> danke für die ausführliche beantwortung meiner fragen!
> 
> nochmal bezüglich rahmenhöhe - deine freundin körpergröße 173cm fährt das rx1 in s und mir auch 173cm empfiehlst du ein m mit 590
> denkst du nicht das mir das m zu groß wäre - abgesehen davon gibts nur mehr das s im angebot!
> ...


 
Natürlich geht an einer Probefahrt nichts vorbei, aber ich würde mich auch ein wenig an den Empfehlungen von ADP orientieren: http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/service/faq

*R.X 1:*
- S = 155 cm - 166 cm Körpergröße
- M = 167 cm - 178 cm Körpergröße
- L = 179 cm - 189 cm Körpergröße


Beim R.R1 empfiehlt ADP folgendes. Hier liegst Du eigentlich im Bereich eines M Rahmens. Aber auch die Rahmenhöhe S liegt noch im vertrebaren Beeich, so dass ein Rahmen in größe S durchaus passen kann, wenn Du es eher kompakt mag. 

*R.R1/2:*
- XS = 150 cm  160 cm Körpergröße
- S   = 160 cm  171 cm Körpergröße
- M  = 171 cm  182 cm Körpergröße
- L   = 182 cm  193 cm Körpergröße


Du solltest auch bedenken, dass Du ein R.R1 eigentlich mit einem längeren Vorbau fährst als eine R.X1. Und Oberrohr- und Vorbaulänge muß man schon zusammen betrachten. Und dann relativiert sich das Längere Oberrohr des R.X1 auch wieder.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2011)

Ja, sie hat eine andere Anatomie als ein Mann.
Außerdem haben wir Stütze und Vorbau geändert.
Ich bin sicher, dass dir M passt, auch für enge Turns.


----------



## TOM4 (15. November 2011)

beim m rr1fs ist aber der standover schon so hoch wie meine schrittlänge
gott sei dank hab ich 1. das s genommen und 2. schon eine familie!

aber ein allmountain mit einem um 590er or, das sogar ohne vorbau bereits um ~5mm länger ist als mein rr1 mit 110er vorbau - das will nicht so recht in meinen kopf!

denkt ihr das das s mir viel zu klein wäre? ich denk halt auch nicht nur ans or - sondern auch an den standover - falls ich mal - was ja bei einem allmountain durchaus vorkommen kann - mit beiden beinen übers or absteigen muß!

warum machen die auch sooo große sprünge zw. den unterschiedlichen größen!?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. November 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Wie Jürgen schon sagt, ist das keine Problem. Ich habe die Kurbel in der GXP Version auch ein meinem R.GT1 (BSA) und R.R2 FS Pressfit) . Beim R.GT1 sind rechts und links je ein Spacer drin.
> 
> Hier die Anleitung von Truvativ: http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/95-6115-006-000_rev_e_mtb_cranksets.pdf
> 
> Wenn Du es kaufst und anbaust, nehme unbedingt einen geschlossenen Tretlagerschlüssel für HollowTech II Innenlager. Mit den offenen rutscht man leicht ab und hat das Alu gleich verhunzt.


UND


jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hallo Günther,
> 
> BSA-Lager sind entweder 68 mm oder 73 mm breit. Häufige Bezeichnung auch 1,37x24. Das Truvativ GXP-Lager mit Kurbel passt ohne Probleme in dein GT2. Musst halt die Spacer benutzen um auf 73 mm zu kommen.
> Die brauchst du auch, sonst sitze die Kubel nicht richtig oder wird nicht geklemmt.
> ...



Salve!

Perfekt THX for the support

Mal schauen welche es wird...


PS: Gute Stimmung hier! Daher: Ein Rotwildtreffen hätte was 

LG, G-K-R


----------



## RW_Eddy (15. November 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> aber ein allmountain mit einem um 590er or, das sogar ohne vorbau bereits um ~5mm länger ist als mein rr1 mit 110er vorbau - das will nicht so recht in meinen kopf!
> 
> denkt ihr das das s mir viel zu klein wäre? ich denk halt auch nicht nur ans or - sondern auch an den standover - falls ich mal - was ja bei einem allmountain durchaus vorkommen kann - mit beiden beinen übers or absteigen muß!
> 
> warum machen die auch sooo große sprünge zw. den unterschiedlichen größen!?




Bin 1,76 und fahre ein X1 2011 in M
Das passt so was von gut........
Wenn ich Oberkante Steuersatz waagerecht messe beträgt der Abstand Mitte Steuersatz - Mitte Stütze bei mir einen Hauch weniger als 58 cm. Sooooo lang ist das M gar nicht. Ein 75 cm Vorbau  dazu.....perfekt !  

Auch wenn Du mit der Vorbaulänge eher skeptisch bist, probiers mal aus von 60,75,90,105. 

Solltest Du den 2010er S Rahmen um 800  bekommen, dann ist evtl er Preis auch noch ein Argument. Wenn nicht, würde ich auf jeden Fall noch die einschlägigen Verkäufer mit nem 2011er M quälen. 
Verkaufen wollen die alle.....

Außerdem hast Du farblich mehr Möglichkeiten mit nem 2011er, wenns Dir auch auf die Optik ankommt. Meiner Meinung nach ist das 2011er vom Design ein deutlicher Sprung noch vorne.


Viel Spaß beim *probefahren*.....

Eddy


----------



## RCC03-Biker (15. November 2011)

Fahre bei 175cm auch ein 2010er X1 in M. Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike. Nur den 90er Vorbau würde ich gegen einen Kürzeren tauschen und den 660mm breiten Lenker gegen einen mind. 700er.
Wenn ich nicht am Überlegen wäre mit dem E1 auf mehr Federweg zu gehen, würde ich mir wieder ein X1 oder X2 kaufen


----------



## TOM4 (15. November 2011)

ja farblich würd mir der 2011 auch sehr gut gefallen, aber die gibts noch nicht um einen für mich vernünftigen preis!

jetzt bin ich bezüglich rahmenhöhe komplett verunsichert - und ich wollt den 2010er rahmen in s schon bestellen - gut das ich nochmal nachgefragt hab!

ich glaub ich lass das und kauf mir golfschläger, da ist die länge in keiner hinsicht wichtig!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2011)

Ach so Vorbau:
Ich habe einen 45er Vorbau mit einem 785er Lenker.

Aber noch was zur Rahmengröße:
Sinnvoll ist eher ein etwas längeres Oberrohr mit einem kurzen Vorbau.
Umgekehrt hast du zwar ein kurzes Oberrohr, aber mit dem langen Vorbau keinen Spaß, zumal wenn der Lenker breiter wird.

Außerdem solltest du mal auf die Kröpfung des Lenkers achten!
Ein 8 Grad nach hinten gekröfter Lenker ist am Ende gemessen etwa eine Lenkerstärke weiter vorne, als das Model mit 12 Grad.
Und 12 Grad empfinde ich besonders bei breiten lenkern als angenehm für die Handgelenke.

Ruf doch mal bei Rotwild an und frag nach Händlern in deiner Umgebung für eine Probefahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (15. November 2011)

hallo zusammen,

jetzt bin ichs nochmal - denn - jetzt kommts - ich hab entlich den knoten aus meinem kopf bekommen und mal richtig gerrechnet!

r.r1 fs (2009) Gr.S  575 + 110 = 685
r.x1 fs (2011) Gr.M  585 + z.B.: 60 = 645

sollte also rein therotisch ein m rahmen passen!

also nochmals danke für eure geduld!


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2011)

der passt auch praktisch, egal was du rechnest.
Mit dem X1 wirst du viel Spaß haben!


----------



## Orakel (15. November 2011)

jiep, richtig gelesen der Orakel hatte  bei 1,74cm das X1 in M, wie alle anderen hier würde ich dir auch das M empfehlen.
Hatte dazu einen 70mm Vorbau +680Lenker (Serie) dran, kaufen würde ich es alle mal wieder.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (15. November 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> UND
> 
> 
> Salve!
> ...




Stimmt, dass muss ich hier auch mal hervorheben! 
Wirklich positivere Stimmung hier, als z.Bsp. im Litevilleforum!!!


----------



## Waldtroll (16. November 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> jetzt bin ichs nochmal - denn - jetzt kommts - ich hab entlich den knoten aus meinem kopf bekommen und mal richtig gerrechnet!
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ich bin mit meinen 1,65 m ein absoluter Riese   und mein 2011er X1 in S passt wie angegossen. Hatte zur Probefahrt ein X1 in M, das war für mich einfach zu groß. Ein Bekannter der ca. 10 cm größer ist, hats auch mal probiert und dem hats dann gepasst.

Gruß

... und stimmt, die Stimmung ist echt super hier, immer konstruktiv und ehrlich.


----------



## TrailProf (16. November 2011)

Waldtroll schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin mit meinen 1,65 m ein absoluter Riese  und mein 2011er X1 in S passt wie angegossen. Hatte zur Probefahrt ein X1 in M, das war für mich einfach zu groß. Ein Bekannter der ca. 10 cm größer ist, hats auch mal probiert und dem hats dann gepasst.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Hallo,
scheint ja fast so zu sein, dass mit allen 10 cm Körpergöße die Rahmenhöhe entsprechend mitwächst.
Bei meinen 1,86 m sitzt L absolut perfekt; M war bei weitem nicht so gut. Aber auch ich habe, wie die Kollegen schon geschrieben haben, mit 70 mm einen für die Rahmengröße recht kurzen Vorbau gewählt.

Also ich kann mit BESTEM Gewissen sagen, das X1 ich das BESTE was ich bisher gefahren bin.
Wenn du keine Bergaufrennen gewinnen möchtest und dir Trails und gröbere Abfahrten ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubern, dann werdet ihr viel Spass zusammen haben.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (16. November 2011)

Tendeziell baut Rotwild doch recht kleine Rahmen.
Ist 2012 nicht zum E1 in L noch eine weitere Größe in XL dazugekommen?


----------



## grosser (16. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Tendeziell baut Rotwild doch recht kleine Rahmen.
> Ist 2012 nicht zum E1 in L noch eine weitere Größe in XL dazugekommen?



Ja, im 2012er Katalog wird E1 in XL aufgeführt!


----------



## TOM4 (16. November 2011)

hallo zusammen,

ich wollt euch allen nochmal recht herzlich für eure unterstützung danken!

und euch natürlich auch gleich meine entscheidung, was es denn jetzt geworden ist!

also es ist ein R.X1 2011 Rahmen in Gr.M geworden!

jetzt muß er nur noch kommen! (ungeduldig bin!!)

gruß tom

p.s. aufgrund des untergrundes auf dem der rahmen liegt, könnt ihr euch sicher denken bei wem ich gekauft hab!


----------



## Orakel (16. November 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollt euch allen nochmal recht herzlich für eure unterstützung danken!
> 
> ...


dann mal viel spass beim aufbau, gute wahl


----------



## jmr-biking (16. November 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollt euch allen nochmal recht herzlich für eure unterstützung danken!
> 
> ...



Ach, beim Rotwild-Günstig-Händler. Sorry für den Kommentar, konnt`s mir aber nicht verkneifen. 

Viel Spaß damit und natürlich beim Aufbau. Bin mal gespannt!


----------



## TrailProf (16. November 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollt euch allen nochmal recht herzlich für eure unterstützung danken!
> 
> ...



Hallo Tom,

interessant! Scheint von der Farbgebung her ein 2011er Hauptrahmen mit '12er Hinterbau und Schwinge zu sein
Sieht jedenfalls gut aus; und nicht vergessen, wir möchten Bilder sehen wenns fertig ist.


----------



## TOM4 (16. November 2011)

Wahnsinn - ihr studiert ja die Kataloge oder? @TrailProf: exakt! Ist eine art spezialanfertigung von dem/für den  ja bekannten händler. Mir gefällts extrem gut!
@bilder: wird vorerst ein resteaufbau bzw. die teile vom schlachtbike. Also nicht zu viel erwarten - aber gings jetzt mal um eine gute bzw. sehr gute basis, um darauf aufzubauen und die hab ich ja jetzt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. November 2011)

Tunigtipp 1:
Leichtgängiges Lager im oberen Dämpferauge, am besten Nadellager.
Dann geht der Hinterbau richtig ab...............


----------



## RW_Eddy (16. November 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> @bilder: wird vorerst ein resteaufbau bzw. die teile vom schlachtbike. Also nicht zu viel erwarten - aber gings jetzt mal um eine gute bzw. sehr gute basis, um darauf aufzubauen und die hab ich ja jetzt.



*Wird bestimmt eines der besten "Restebikes" hier im Forum - Glückwunsch!*


----------



## Bolzer1711 (17. November 2011)

Das ist richtig RockyRider66, das habe ich bei meinem C1 auch gemacht und es ist unglaublich, man hat es tatsächlich gemerkt.

Nach einem Jahr habe ich jetzt minimales Spiel im oberen Dämpferauge, man spürt das nur wenn man das Rad am Sattel etwas anhebt. Im Fahrbetrieb merkt man davon nichts, auch die Fahrwerksperformance hat sich nicht verschlechtert. Denke aber das Nadellager ist hinüber und ich muss es austauschen. Bis ich dazu Zeit habe, hoffe ich, mir nichts kaputt zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (17. November 2011)

Nein, kaputt geht da nix.
Das Speil entsteht ja zwischen den zu ersetzenden Teilen.
Ich habe am X1 meiner Freundin die Lagerachse 2-3 mal im Jahr rausgezogen, gefetten und etwas gedreht.
Dann arbeiten die nadeln nicht immer auf der gleichen Lagerstelle.
Hält jetzt seit etwa 4.500km.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (17. November 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollt euch allen nochmal recht herzlich für eure unterstützung danken!
> 
> ...



  Viel Spaß damit. Bin mal auf Bilder vom Aufbau gespannt...


----------



## SirRHadfield (17. November 2011)

Hab meinen X1-Rahmen auch vom grünen Rasen gekauft, war sehr zufrieden.

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau, bin schon gespannt!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (17. November 2011)

Was meinst du mit:



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das Speil entsteht ja zwischen den zu ersetzenden Teilen.



Bin jetzt gut über 3.000 Km damit gefahren, das heißt, ich sollte das komplette Lager jedes viertel Jahr auspressen und um eine viertel Umdrehung drehen....   ok, dann brauche ich Auspresswerkzeug, das ich noch nicht habe...   muss mich mal auf die Suche machen.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. November 2011)

Nicht auspressen!
Nur die Achse etwas drehen.

Auspresswerkzeug habe ich mir mal selbst gebaut, kann bei bedarf mal ein Foto zeigen


----------



## Vette08 (17. November 2011)

Der grüne Rasen ist echt zu empfehlen 

Hab noch ein Rotwild-Aufkleber-Set abzugeben (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1016010): Forumspreis 8 inkl. Versand 

Bei Interessa bitte PM.


----------



## grosser (17. November 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



--> http://huber-bushings.com/produkte/
--> http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id278.html


----------



## Vincy (17. November 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Innenhülse rausziehen, dann etwas Fett reinschmieren und die Nadeln wälzeln. Das gelegentlich wiederholen, damit die Nadeln sich unterschiedlich abnutzen. 
Falls einen Dreher/Schlosser kennst, kannst dir auch eine neue Hülse anfertigen lassen.
Für Sparfüchse oder zum Notbehelf: Innenhülse entfetten und etwas Tesaband oder Teflonband um die Hülse wickeln. So kann man einige km retten.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (17. November 2011)

Genau Grosser, habe die Nadellager von enduroforkseals (RWS), das Auspresswerkzeug sieht gut aus, vielleicht bestell ich mir das mal.

Also ich muss nur die Achse rausziehen, etwas fetten und dann im Nadellager drehen, ok, kein Problem das mache ich. Wenn das nicht hilft, werde ich mal meinen Maschinenbauer bemühen ;-)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten...   viele Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (17. November 2011)

Das Drehen dient NUR zur Vorbeugung eines schnellen Verschleißes.
Wenn du schon Spiel hast, musst du das Lager tauschen, nicht nur die Achse drehen.


----------



## TOM4 (18. November 2011)

Hallo,
Hätt da noch eine frage an die x1 fahrer bzw. an die wissenden , welchen umwerfer brauch ich? Topswing - downswing,....? Kenn mich nicht aus


----------



## at021971 (18. November 2011)

Wenn es geht, immer einen Downswing Umwerfer nehmen. Sollen einfach von der Funktion zuverlässiger sein. Zudem sind sie wohl auch haltbarer. Und bei allen aktuellen Rotwild Bikes außer den R.E1 kann man einen Downswing Umwerfer verwenden. 

Zur Unterscheidung, beim Downswing Umwerfer liegt die Befestigungsschelle oberhalb des eigentlichen Umwerfers. Beim Topswing reicht hingegen der Umwerfer nach oben über die Schelle hinaus. Beim R.E1 verwendet Rotwild einen Direct Mount Umwerfer.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. November 2011)

Die 2010er Rahmen haben Downswing.

Du kannst einfach messen.
Von Achse Tretlager bis OK Schelle Downswing sind es genau 150mm.


----------



## Orakel (19. November 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Beim R.E1 verwendet Rotwild einen Direct Mount Umwerfer.


Direct Mount Umwerfer finde ich generell als gute sache,fällt das lästige Ausrichten weg. 
Wenn Rotwild dazu übergehen würde bei seinen Carbonrahmen ne Direct Mountaufnahme zuintegrieren wäre das einfach um evt. Beschädigungen durch das festziehen der Umwerferschelle zuvermeiden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. November 2011)

Das E1 hat schon direkt Mount, weil es Platz für die Stahlfeder vom Dämpfer braucht.
Leider habe ich schon einige Bilder gesehen, wo die Aufnahmen aus den Rahmen gebrochen sind (Carbon & Alu)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (19. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das E1 hat schon direkt Mount, weil es Platz für die Stahlfeder vom Dämpfer braucht.
> Leider habe ich schon einige Bilder gesehen, wo die Aufnahmen aus den Rahmen gebrochen sind (Carbon & Alu)



Auch vom neuen E1 was gehört?


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. November 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Auch vom neuen E1 was gehört?



In Bezug auf das E1 und direkt Mount natürlich noch nicht.
Ich habe gehört, dass die ersten testbikes in der 44. KW zur Verfügung stehen sollten.
Ob es der Wahrheit entspricht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## TOM4 (19. November 2011)

Danke für die beantwortung der umwerferfrage!


----------



## Walroß (20. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir ist ein neues Rad fällig und ich bin mir fast sicher, dass es entweder ein X1 oder ein X2 wird.
Kann einer von Euch was zu den Nehmerqualitäten des X2 sagen? Damit meine ich nicht Stürze etc, sondern den ganz normalen Fahrbetrieb. Würdet Ihr dem X2 die selben Sprünge zutrauen, wie einem X1?

Der Grund für die Frage ist folgender: Hier im Forum steht, dass das X1 von 2010 auf 2011 (wo das X2 kam) 300 Gramm schwerer wurde. Das klingt für mich so, als ob das X1 extra schwerer gemacht wurde, damit das X2 einen Gewichtsvorteil hat. Zudem gab es beim C2 wohl Probleme mit gebrochenen Kettenstreben. Das hört sich für mich alles so an, als ob Rotwild seine Carbonräder nicht so recht im Griff hat.
Da ich vorhabe, mit dem Rad auch mal etwas gröberes Gelände zu fahren (und ich fast 90 Kg wiege), wäre die Haltbarkeit schon ein wichtiges Kriterium. Andererseits würde ich den Gewichtsvorteil des X2 gerne mitnehmen.

So, und jetzt beruhigt mich bitte, damit ich mir dieses unverschämt gut aussehende X2 kaufen kann 

Für jede andere Anmerkung zum Unterschied X1/X2 bin ich natürlich ebenfalls dankbar.

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Orakel (20. November 2011)

ich fahre mit meinem X2 die gleichen sachen die ich mit dem X1 auch gefahren bin (Gardasee, Latsch..) Stürze hatte ich mit beiden, nix dabei passiert.(also den Rahmen)
Woher die 300gr Mehrgewicht vom 2011/12er zum 2010 kommen sollen (Tapersteuerrohr?) kann ich mir nicht sorecht erklären, der Rahmen des2010er Modells wog 3300gr., dann müsste der 2011/12er ja 3600gr.wiegen?
Von gebrochenen Kettenstreben hab ich bis dato noch nichts gelesen oder gehört, der Hinterbau ist bei beiden Modelln (X1+X2) aus Alu, soweit ich es weiss, ist nur beim RR2FS der Hinterbau aus Carbon.


----------



## Walroß (20. November 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> Woher die 300gr Mehrgewicht vom 2011/12er zum 2010 kommen sollen (Tapersteuerrohr?) kann ich mir nicht sorecht erklären


Das mit den 300 Gramm habe ich glaube ich irgendwo hier im Thread (oder in der Interessensgemeinschaft?) gelesen. Kann aber natürlich sein, dass ich da was durcheinandergebracht habe. Ich habe es auf die Schnelle jedenfalls nicht mehr gefunden...
Das mit den gebrochenen Rahmen stand hier im Thread (Post 1584 ff), allerdings wie gesagt nur für das C2 und das ist inzwischen wohl auch behoben...

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall, das klingt alles in allem recht beruhigend


----------



## Orakel (20. November 2011)

da hast du schon richtig gelesen, es stand hier geschrieben dass das aktuelle X1 300gr. mehr auf die Wagge bringt.
Noch zu deiner frage ob es Sprünge abkann, wenn du damit meinst über Bodenwellen schanzen, ja steckt es locker weg, nur so von einem 1 Meter runter oder mehr dazu kann ich nichts sagen, das hab ich weder mit dem X1 noch mach ich es mit dem 2erle.


----------



## gewitterBiker (20. November 2011)

Hi Rotwilder. Ein R.E1 ist in der engeren Wahl bei mir für ein Bikekauf nächstes Jahr. Ich würde es gerne mal auf ein paar bekannte Trails ausführen bevor ich zuschlage. Ich bin auf also der Suche nach Testbikes vom Rotwildhändler. Allerdings finde ich auf der Homepage nur Testbikes in wenigen Orten in Deutschland, Österreich und Gardasee: http://www.rotwild.de/index.php/de/partner

Süddeutscher Raum oder Schweiz (Raum Zürich) käme für mich in Frage - ich würde dafür auch eine Weile fahren. Wisst ihr was?


----------



## Walroß (20. November 2011)

@Orakel: Alles klar, vielen Dank. Mehr als einen Meter droppen werde ich vermutlich auch nicht.
Dann liegt momentan ganz klar das "2erle" vorn. Oder hat sonst noch jemand was dazu zu sagen?


----------



## at021971 (20. November 2011)

Walroß schrieb:


> ...Das mit den gebrochenen Rahmen stand hier im Thread (Post 1584 ff), allerdings wie gesagt nur für das C2 und das ist inzwischen wohl auch behoben...


 
Beim R.C2 ging es aber nicht um die Kettenstrebe, sondern das Sitzrohr. Und das ist bisher auch nicht gebrochen, sondern neigte dazu unschöne Risse um Lack zu erzeugen. Wobei man natürlich schon davon ausgehen, dass der Grund, der diese Risse auslöst, vermutlich irgendwann auch den Rahmen zum Brechen bringen wird. 

Aber auch wenn R.C2 und R.X2 von der Konstruktion sehr ähnlich sind, hat man dergleichen vom R.X2 bisher nicht gehört. Mein Freund fährt seit einem Jahr ein R.X2 und hat bisher keine Probleme mit diesem. 

Was bei einem Carbon Bike aber immer mitschwingt, ist die Angst vor einem Sturz und dem Einschlag des Rahmen auf etwas Grobem. Da kann er hin oder zumindest geschädigt sein, obwohl man ihm von Außen nichts ansieht. Um dem Problem aus dem Weg zu gehen, hat sich mein Freund kürzlich noch ein Liteville 601 zugelegt. Damit läßt es sich entspannter in gröberem Geländer fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (20. November 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Wobei man natürlich schon davon ausgehen, dass der Grund, der diese Risse auslöst, vermutlich irgendwann auch den Rahmen zum Brechen bringen wird.


sehe ich nicht so, ich denke (da auch andere Hersteller diese problem haben) dass der Lack einfach nicht "elastisch" genug ist und es daher zu den Rissen im Lack kommt.
An meinem X2 hab ich diesbezüglich nocht nichts gesehn/bemerkt


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. November 2011)

Ob Crabon oder Alu ist doch eigentlich eine Frage des Einsatzzweckes, nicht vom Bike selbst?

Wenn du zu hause Felsen hast, komplett in Pappe gekleidet mit Fullface fährst, dann eher Alu.
(Allerdings sind LV´dünn wie Coladosen, dann würde ich lieber Rotwild Carbon kaufen)

Fährst du eher flüssige/ flowige Trails mit Halbschale und nur ab und an mal in die Berge, dann nimm ruhig Carbon.


----------



## Walroß (20. November 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Beiträge. 
@at021971: Das mit den angeknacksten Rahmen hätte ich wohl mal gründlicher lesen sollen, danke für die Richtigstellung 

Falls es mir gelingt, meine Vernunft lange genug auszuschalten um den höheren Preis zu schlucken, dann wird es wohl das Carbon-Rad. Denn der Satz von RockyRider66 beschreibt meinen Einsatzzweck ganz gut:


RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Fährst du eher flüssige/ flowige Trails mit Halbschale und nur ab und an mal in die Berge, dann nimm ruhig Carbon.


----------



## Knaller2010 (22. November 2011)

Walroß schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Beiträge.
> @at021971: Das mit den angeknacksten Rahmen hätte ich wohl mal gründlicher lesen sollen, danke für die Richtigstellung



Hi Walroß, 
die angeknackste Schwinge ist von einem R1er. Der Ersatz ist bereits eingebaut und ersetzt - ist ein sehr seltener Defekt...

...da die Xer-Schwinge ja aus Alu ist, spielt das also hier weniger eine Rolle...

Grüße

Knaller2010

PS: X1 oder X2 ist für mich auch gerade die ganz große Frage, aber ein Xer kommt auf jeden Fall...


----------



## fraemisch (23. November 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> sehe ich nicht so, ich denke (da auch andere Hersteller diese problem haben) dass der Lack einfach nicht "elastisch" genug ist und es daher zu den Rissen im Lack kommt.
> An meinem X2 hab ich diesbezüglich nocht nichts gesehn/bemerkt


 

Bekomme am samstag mein Bike zurück mit neuem 2012 C2 Rahmen...Nach meinen Erfahrungen 2010 und 2011 bin ich jetzt gespannt ob die Rahmenänderung was bringt


----------



## grosser (23. November 2011)

Hallo, wer kennt sich aus mit Bike-Geos?
Meine Frage ist wie verändern sich der Sitzwinkel 73,5° und Steuerwinkel von 69,5° beim C1 wenn man eine Federgabel mit 150mm einbaut?
Danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. November 2011)

Grob: bei 2cm mehr Einbaulänge wird der Lenkwinkel etwa 1 Grad flacher.
Mehr als 1 Grad würde ich den Lenkwinkel nicht verändern, sonst kippt das Ding gerne später ab.


----------



## Orakel (23. November 2011)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Bekomme am samstag mein Bike zurück mit neuem 2012 C2 Rahmen...Nach meinen Erfahrungen 2010 und 2011 bin ich jetzt gespannt ob die Rahmenänderung was bringt


dann halte uns auf dem laufenden, schön wären Bilder auf den der Unterschied zuerkennen ist zwischen 2011-2012er Modell


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte heute endlich die Möglichkeit mal ein 2011er R.E1  (leider in Ausstattung Advanced) zu fahren.

Vom Dämpfers (FOX FLOAT RP2 BV HV) war ich jetzt nicht so begeistert. Hat trotz eingeschaltetem Pro Pedal im Wiegetritt doch merklich gewippt.
Ist das normal? 

Gibt es denn für lange Strassenanstiege keine Blockierbarkeit mehr bei den Fox Dämpfern?
Der Fox im meinem 2005er CD-Jekyll hatte das noch.

Da es für mich wohl ein 2012er wird überlege ich, ob der RP 23 mit verstellbarem Pro Pedal eher was für mich wäre.

Kann ich dass so verstellen,
dass es dem Wippen noch besser entgegen wirkt?

Beim DHX Air gibt es die Pro Pedal Verstellbarkeit scheinbar auch nicht.

Braucht man das wirklich?

Vielleich weiß von den R.E1 Fahrern ja jemand Rat,
ansonsten hat mir das Rad nämlich sehr zugesagt.


Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. November 2011)

Hi Chris,

ich gebe dir mein Urteil zu E1 und Dämpfer, aber ohne viel drumrum zu schwafeln:

1. Der Hinterbau kommt eigentlich auch ohne PP aus.
2. Das PP des RP2 ist nicht zu schwach
3. Ein RP23 hat zwar 3 PP- Stufen, ob aber die größte noch stärker ist als die am RP2 wage ich zu beweifeln.
4. Beim DHX Air kann man das PP zuschalten wie beim RP2. Zwar hat man hier die Möglichkeit die PP- Stärke über den Druck im AGB zu erhöhen, dann nimmt aber auch die Druckstufe zu. (Der Dämpfer wird weniger sensibel)


Wenn du ein Enduro mittels PP die Eier abschneidest, ist der Einsatzzweck dahin.
Der DHX Air hat nicht die Perfomance eines RP.
Auch wenn der RP2 nicht das Topmodell von Fox ist, ist halte ich ihn für die beste Wahl.

Befasse dich erst einmal mit Dämpfern/ Hinterbauten und Enduros.
Dann wirst du schnell erkennen, dass das E1 einer der 5 besten Hinterbauten auf dem Markt ist.
=> Wenn dir der Hinterbau zuviel wippt, bist du bei Endurobikes an der falschen Adresse! 

Ich bin mit dem Ding mehr als zufrieden!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (23. November 2011)

Hallo Chris,

konnte vor zwei Wochen das 2011er Comp testen. Da ist ja der gleiche Dämpfer verbaut. Also ich war voll begeistert von dem Hinterbau. Vielleicht war der Dämpfer nicht richtig eingestellt...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. November 2011)

Hallo RockyRider66,

danke für deine ausführliche Antwort.

Deine Bemerkung 


RockyRider66 schrieb:


> => Wenn dir der Hinterbau zuviel wippt, bist du bei Endurobikes an der falschen Adresse!


kann ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen.

Das R.E1 suche ich hauptsächlich für die Trails wie in meinem Video zu sehen. 

http://vstatic2.mtb-news.de/videos/8/7/8/5/8/_/video/MixedHometrailsoMuwmv.m4v

Ich denke da bin ich bei einem Enduro schon ganz richtig.

Allerding fahre ich in den Bergen auch des öfteren längere Zeit auf Stasse oder Schotter bergauf.

Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben, dass R.E1 so abzustimmen, 
das es hoch auf gutem Untergrund nicht nervt und runter auf Trails Spass macht.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. November 2011)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Hallo Chris,
> 
> konnte vor zwei Wochen das 2011er Comp testen. Da ist ja der gleiche Dämpfer verbaut. Also ich war voll begeistert von dem Hinterbau. Vielleicht war der Dämpfer nicht richtig eingestellt...



Also Sag war auf ca. 15% - 20% eingestellt.
Zugstufe so, wie es mir für die schnelleren Abfahrten sinnvoll erschien.
PP hauptsächlich ab- und nur auf Strasse bergauf zugeschaltet.

Mehr kann man glaube ich bei dem Dämpfer nicht einstellen.
Oder???

Ride on
Chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. November 2011)

Hi Chris,

bin froh, dass du dich nicht angepisst fühlst.
In welcher Federwegsklasse bist du bisher unterwegs gewesen?
Vielleicht musst du dich erst noch umgewöhnen?

Ich fahre mit dem Ding auch Touren.
Hometrails haben meist 800- 1.000hm auf rd 35km.
Kein Problem.
Und wenn du magst, schicke ich dir im Sommer auch Fotos vom AX mit 15.000hm auf dem E1.

(Man sollte nicht zuviel auf den Hinterbau schauen, dann meldet der Kopf falsche Signale.........)


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> bin froh, dass du dich nicht angepisst fühlst.
> In welcher Federwegsklasse bist du bisher unterwegs gewesen?
> ...



Bin bisher V130/H130 gefahren.
Da sind die V170/H175 natürlich schon ne Umstellung
aber bergrunter auch echt ne Wucht. 

Die Touren die ich hier so fahre liegen in dem Bereich, den du angibst.
Ob's im Sommer 15khm werden kann ich allerdings noch nicht versprechen 

Na ja, am Freitag werde ich mich nochmal auf das R.E1 schwingen
und dabei nicht so viel auf den Hinterbau schielen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. November 2011)

Mach das.
Schließlich überspringst du eine Federwegsklasse dazwischen.


----------



## Quechua (23. November 2011)

kann rocky nur zustimmen, wobei ich das pp gerne nutze, da der hinterbau dann nochmals ein wenig aus dem sag kommt.
dasss der hinterbau dann noch wippt, ist eher auffällig beim umstieg von weniger fw auf das e1, der vortrieb ist dennoch hervorragend

...nach einigen wochen e1-abstinenz war ich letztes we echt wieder beeindruckt, was das bike wegbügelt!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. November 2011)

@Ride-on-Chris

es gibt auch noch die Möglichkeit das PP verändern zu lassen. Habe meinen Dämpfer zum Service zu Toxo geschickt und ein Briefchen dazu geschrieben. Die haben die PP-Einstellung etwas verändern, so das der Dämpfer im Wiegetritt nicht mehr so pumpt. Das haben die richtig gut hinbekommen.

Klar, der Dämpfer hat in der PP-Einstellung jetzt nicht mehr die Performance, das ist mir auch egal....  er bleibt trotzdem aktiv und dämpft die gröberen Dinge weg, nicht mehr jeden Kieselstein. Diese Einstellung nutze ich auch sehr selten, fahre zu 95% mit offenem Dämpfer und hier ist die volle Performance geblieben.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (24. November 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Also Sag war auf ca. 15% - 20% eingestellt.
> Zugstufe so, wie es mir für die schnelleren Abfahrten sinnvoll erschien.
> PP hauptsächlich ab- und nur auf Strasse bergauf zugeschaltet.
> 
> ...



Mehr kann man normalerweise wirklich nicht machen. Bin den Dämpfer auch mit 20% SAG gefahren.
Fahre bisher allerdings 150mm Federweg. Vielleicht merke ich deshalb auch keinen großen unterschied.
Ich schaue allerdings auch nicht mehr auf dem Dämpfer...


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2011)

Am X1 würde ich 25% sag empfehlen.
Am E1 fast 30%.

HSC, LSC, Boostdruck und HSR halte ich für treffend voreingestellt.
Diese Parameter kann man von außen nicht verstellen, hat der äußerlich einfache Dämpfer aber alle an Bord.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (24. November 2011)

Hab wegen dem Sag noch mal überlegt.
Glaub den Dämpfer am E1 bin ich doch mit 30% Sag gefahren. Hatte einen Sag zwischen 17 und 18mm. Der Dämpfer hat glaub ich einen Hub von 57mm.
Mein X1 fahr ich zwischen 12-13mm Sag. Dürften dann ca. 25% Sag sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2011)

E1- Dämpfer 216/63mm
X1- Dämpfer 200/50mm


----------



## RCC03-Biker (24. November 2011)

dann hab ich beim E1 Dämpfer falsch gemessen. Da hätte ich ja no a bisser mehr Sag fahren können.
Der Hinterbau war ja so schon eine Wucht. Wie wäre er dann nur gewesen, wenn ich no a bisserl probiert hätte...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. November 2011)

Ok, ihr habt mich überzeugt  
Die nächste Testfahrt mache ich dann mit 30% bzw. 19mm Sag.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## gewitterBiker (24. November 2011)

wo machst du denn die Testfahrten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. November 2011)

Auf den Trails hier in der Gegend.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## HSK-Rotwild (24. November 2011)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Bekomme am samstag mein Bike zurück mit neuem 2012 C2 Rahmen...Nach meinen Erfahrungen 2010 und 2011 bin ich jetzt gespannt ob die Rahmenänderung was bringt



Hallo,

meins geht am Samstag zum Händler zwecks Umbau und am Montag hole ich es wieder ab.


----------



## Orakel (24. November 2011)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Mein X1 fahr ich zwischen 12-13mm Sag. Dürften dann ca. 25% Sag sein.


Was bringst denn Fahrfertig auf die Wagge, wenn du die frage erlaubst


----------



## gewitterBiker (24. November 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Auf den Trails hier in der Gegend.


Ich meine: von welchem Händler bekommst du das Bike?


----------



## TOM4 (24. November 2011)

Hallo,
kurzer zwischenbescheid bzgl. meines x1 rahmens - er ist daaaa!!!!

Allerdings komm ich erst nächste wo zum aufbau, aber das gewicht inkl. steuersatz + innenlager + dämpfer kann ich euch sagen und zwar 3,58kg in gr. m!
Ist zwar kein leichtgewicht, aber die optik alleine macht mir schnelle beine! 
Sehr glücklich bin!!


----------



## Orakel (24. November 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kurzer zwischenbescheid bzgl. meines x1 rahmens - er ist daaaa!!!!
> 
> Allerdings komm ich erst nächste wo zum aufbau, aber das gewicht inkl. steuersatz + innenlager + dämpfer kann ich euch sagen und zwar 3,58kg in gr. m!
> ...


viel spass beim aufbau


----------



## RCC03-Biker (24. November 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> Was bringst denn Fahrfertig auf die Wagge, wenn du die frage erlaubst



Is erlaubt 

Fahrfertig ca. 85kg. Am Anfang der Saison a bisserl mehr, ab mitte der Saison dann a bisserl weniger.


----------



## thommy_b (24. November 2011)

hat sich eigentlich beim 2012er x1 pro viel geändert im Vergleich zum Vorjahresmodell? auf den ersten Blick fällt mir nur die Shimano XT Bremse auf, was mir eigentlich gut gefällt. Was haltet ihr von dem Bike? Gibt es schon irgendwo Tests?

Fahre momentan ein c1 pro und bin am liebäugeln.

Wann stehen denn erfahrungsgemäß die ersten 2012er Rotwild Modelle im Handel? Vielleicht gibt es ja auch mal den 2011er Rahmen mit 2012er Ausstattung, (Bremsen, Schaltung etc.) aber günstiger...


----------



## waldhase (24. November 2011)

thommy_b schrieb:


> hat sich eigentlich beim 2012er x1 pro viel geändert im Vergleich zum Vorjahresmodell? auf den ersten Blick fällt mir nur die Shimano XT Bremse auf, was mir eigentlich gut gefällt. Was haltet ihr von dem Bike? Gibt es schon irgendwo Tests?
> 
> Fahre momentan ein c1 pro und bin am liebäugeln.
> 
> Wann stehen denn erfahrungsgemäß die ersten 2012er Rotwild Modelle im Handel? Vielleicht gibt es ja auch mal den 2011er Rahmen mit 2012er Ausstattung, (Bremsen, Schaltung etc.) aber günstiger...



Bei "Schaltwerk" findest du was du suchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RW_Eddy (24. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man ja im Frühjahr ein Treffen vereinbaren?
> Der Pfäzer Wald ist das Beste, das mir in Deutschland je unter die Stollen gekommen ist.
> Super Trails, viele bewirtschaftete Hütten, nette Leute.........
> 
> ...



Ich kram den Vorschlag von RockyRider66 noch mal hervor......
.....den find ich ganz gut!

Eddy


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2011)

Jup!

Lasst mir mal per PM eine Mailadresse zukommen.
Stelle einen Verteiler zusammen.
Sobald sich ein Termin ergibt, schreibe ich rund.

_Grobinfo:
- im Pfälzer Wald bei Landau/ Hambacher Schloss.
- Unterkunft in Weyher (oder Nachbarort).
- Trailtouren nach Absprache.
- Trailanteil ca. 90%.
- Kein Rennen (!), sondern gemeinsam bergauf treten, gemeinsam wieder runter.
- tägl. Etwa 40- 60km/ 1.000- 1.400hm.
- falls jemand nicht mehr möchte, findet er den Rückweg alleine weil wir uns in einem kleinen
   Radius bewegen.
- Überwiegend sandiger Boden mit eher runden Felsen.
- für jeden fahrbar (die Spannung kommt mit der Geschwindigkeit)
- Protektoren halte ich für sinnvoll.
- Unterwegs einige Hütten zur Einkehr.
- abends gemütliches Beisammensein & Abendessen im Ort.
- Es ist egal, von welcher Marke das Bike ist, der Spaß steht im Vordergrund. _

Ride fine!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. November 2011)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Ich meine: von welchem Händler bekommst du das Bike?




Das Bike gehört Rotwild und wurde mir von 
extrabike in Stuttgart Weilimdorf 
organisiert.    


Leider muss ich es am Sonntag schon zurückgeben 
da es weiter muss auf seinem Weg von Testhintern zu Testhintern.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## gewitterBiker (25. November 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Das Bike gehört Rotwild und wurde mir von
> extrabike in Stuttgart Weilimdorf
> organisiert.
> 
> ...


Perfekt, vielen Dank! Dann wird es auch meinen Testhintern bald schmücken


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. November 2011)

Na dann viel Spass mit dem
Arschgeweih 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Jup!
> 
> Lasst mir mal per PM eine Mailadresse zukommen.
> Stelle einen Verteiler zusammen.
> ...



Salve!

Sehr schön
Sehr schöne MTB-Ecke und sehr historisch (Hambacher Schloss)...
Bin dabei
LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (25. November 2011)

Hatte dieses Bild ganz vergessen... weil's so schön ist:







Mein Lieblingsrad: 
Rotwild RCC07 (2002) mittleweile mit einem Fox Float
Durin Race
XTR-Antrieb mit roter Noir Kurbel
Nope N75/Atmosphere Kurbel
Anbauteile: alle Roox


----------



## jmr-biking (25. November 2011)

Schönes RCC 07! 

Das RCC 1.3 ist auch mein ständiger Begleiter jetzt durch den Winter. Heute morgen mal rund um Bad Münstereifel.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (25. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Jup!
> _Grobinfo:
> - Kein Rennen (!), sondern gemeinsam bergauf treten, gemeinsam wieder runter.
> - tägl. Etwa 40- 60km/ 1.000- 1.400hm.
> ...



Die Idee ist gut, komme ja aus der Ecke und wäre dabei!!!

Nur Protektoren bräuchte ich noch....   vielleicht könnt ihr mich beraten  ;-)

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. November 2011)

Bei Chainreaktion gibt es Race Face günstig im Moment.
Ich fahre Plastik, keinen Schaumstoff.

TSG mit Strumpf kann man den ganzen Tag anlassen


----------



## grosser (26. November 2011)

Hallo,
ich werde heute und morgen das 2012er E1 auf meinem Hometrail testen!
Leider in Größe M, ich fahre normal S Rahmen. Hauptsache mal das E1 kennen lernen.









mehr Bilder sind im Album 

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. November 2011)

geil!
Komm nach Koblenz, testen wir zusammen.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (26. November 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich werde heute und morgen das 2012er E1 auf meinem Hometrail testen!
> Leider in Größe M, ich fahre normal S Rahmen. Hauptsache mal das E1 kennen lernen.
> 
> ...




Nicht schlecht.

Bin mal auf dein Feedback gespannt. Konnte letzt "nur" das 2011er testen, da mein Händler nicht das 2012er beibekommen hat.
Hast Du das E1 mal gewogen? Würde mich mal sehr interessieren, wieviel es bei dem Aufbau wiegt, da hier ja die 1750er Dt Swiss Laufräder verbaut sind

Gruß


----------



## HSK-Rotwild (26. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ja heute mein C2 zum Rahmentausch wegen der Risse zum Händler gebracht und mir den neuen 2012 Rahmen schon einmal angeschaut. Es sieht jetzt genauso aus wie bei dem X2, im Bereich der Schwinge ist jetzt auch so eine Keilform aufgearbeitet worden. Es macht auf jedem Fall einen deutlich stabileren Eindruck als beim 2011 Rahmen. Montag Abend kann ich es wieder abholen und ich hoffe das es dann erledigt ist. Jetzt hatte ich mich gerade an den C1 Rahmen gewöhnt den ich im Austausch erhalten hatte. Ich lasse aber auch bei Rotwild anfragen ob ich den Rahmen kaufen kann. Kann man ja immer gebrauchen 

MFG Stefan


----------



## Orakel (26. November 2011)

HSK-Rotwild schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe ja heute mein C2 zum Rahmentausch wegen der Risse zum Händler gebracht und mir den neuen 2012 Rahmen schon einmal angeschaut. Es sieht jetzt genauso aus wie bei dem X2, im Bereich der Schwinge ist jetzt auch so eine Keilform aufgearbeitet worden. Es macht auf jedem Fall einen deutlich stabileren Eindruck als beim 2011 Rahmen. Montag Abend kann ich es wieder abholen und ich hoffe das es dann erledigt ist. Jetzt hatte ich mich gerade an den C1 Rahmen gewöhnt den ich im Austausch erhalten hatte. Ich lasse aber auch bei Rotwild anfragen ob ich den Rahmen kaufen kann. Kann man ja immer gebrauchen
> 
> MFG Stefan


wo sieht es aus wie beim X2, Steuerkopfbereich oder an der Wippenanlenkung?
Stelle doch Bilder rein wenn du dein C2 wieder hast, wäre dann das erste 2012er Modell hier (wenn ich mich nicht irre)


----------



## HSK-Rotwild (26. November 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> wo sieht es aus wie beim X2, Steuerkopfbereich oder an der Wippenanlenkung?
> Stelle doch Bilder rein wenn du dein C2 wieder hast, wäre dann das erste 2012er Modell hier (wenn ich mich nicht irre)




...hier eins von meinem 2010 C2 und eins vom X2 von der geänderten Stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (26. November 2011)

ah, die Wippenanlenkung/aufnahme wurde geändert.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. November 2011)

???
Die haben ja auch unterschiedliche Fahrwerke?


----------



## Orakel (27. November 2011)

es geht darum was am C2 zum Modelljahr 2012 geändert wurde  dass es jetzt die Wippanlenkung so aussieht wie am X2


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. November 2011)

und deren Geometrie ist auch identisch?
Oder hab ich gerade den Faden verloren??????????????


----------



## Orakel (27. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> und deren Geometrie ist auch identisch?
> Oder hab ich gerade den Faden verloren??????????????


völlig es geht darum, was hat Rotwild gegenüber den 2010/11er Modeljahr geändert um die auftretenden Risse im Lack am C2 zuverhindern.
Antwort: siehe vorherige


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. November 2011)

Ah!
Liegt wohl an meinem neuen E1.
Lenkt mich zu sehr ab, macht mich fertig.


----------



## Orakel (27. November 2011)

ist auch noch früh am morgen


----------



## HSK-Rotwild (27. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> und deren Geometrie ist auch identisch?
> Oder hab ich gerade den Faden verloren??????????????



mein Vergleich zum X2 kommt daher weil ich noch kein Bild vom neuen C2 Rahmen habe, die Bauart aber identisch aussieht. Obwohl ich ja gerne sofort ein Foto vom Rahmen gemacht hätte.

Aber morgen hab ich es ja wieder freu.


----------



## grosser (27. November 2011)

So, nun habe ich das 2012er E1 einen Tag auf meinem Hometrail und heute im Taunus getestet bzw. das E1 hat mich getestet!
Fahrfertig wie auf den Bildern wog es exakt 15,05Kg. 
Es gibt viele positive aber auch wenige negative Erfahrungen.
An beiden Tag habe das E1 mit ca. 30% Sag an der Gabel und Dämpfer gefahren OHNE Absenkung!! 

Das Positive:
Bei diesem Bike kann man sich das Gewicht und Geld für Talas und Sonstige-Kram sparen. Ich fuhr alle Steigungen hoch, die ich mich sonst auch mit dem C1 hochquäle. Man muss schon kräftig am Lenker ziehen, damit es überhaupt mal das Vorderrad vom Boden nimmt. Ein Wippen im Sitzen oder Wiegetritt nimmt man nur wahr wenn man den Dämpfer beobachtet, das hat mich nicht im geringsten gestört. Bergab liegt es satt auf dem Trail. den Hinterbau bemerkt man gar nicht, da Alles von ihm nieder gemacht wurde. Das Potenzial konnte ich heute nicht ausschöpfen, da ich versprochen hatte es am Montag wieder heil an Rotwild zurück zu geben (Sie haben zur Zeit nur das Eine).Der flache Lenkwinkel gefiel mir auf Anhieb, dagegen ist mein C1 richtig nervös. Enge Kurven und das Umsetzen gelangen ohne Probleme.

Das (gefühlte) Negative:
Ich fühle mich zu alt für das E1!!!!
Die Kombination Gewicht und Reifen lassen alles so zäh erscheinen. Man sucht sich berghoch einen kleinen Gang und nudelt sich hoch, wenn man mal das Tempo anzieht, dann zieht es einem gleich die Energie aus den Beinen. Auf Flachetappen zwischen Anstiegen gebe ich beim C1 gerne Gas, mit dem E1 versucht man den erhöhten Kraftverlust der Anstiege zu kompensieren. Um das Vorderrad anzuheben musste ich am Lenker ziehen wie ein Ochse (vermutlich bei RG S besser), beim C1 hätte ich schon auf dem Ar.... gesessen! Auch beim Springen, da muss man richtig ziehen bis man das E1 aus dem Federweg hat.
Die Fox 36 Talas R Gabel möchte ich nicht für geschenkt! Sie ist sehr unsensibel. Die Dämpfung hatte ich komplett raus genommen.

Die Erkenntnis:
Mit Enduros beginnt eine ganz andere Welt, hier wir die Tür Richtung Freeride- und Downhill- Bikes aufgestossen und fette- Gabeln, Rahmen, Reifen und Anbauteile zollen ihren Tribut!
Ein Enduro bis auf das letzte Gramm abspecken womöglich leichtere Reifen usw. würden in jeder Hinsicht das Portenzial des Bikes kastrieren! So wie es aufbaut ist (bis auf die Gabel) war es stimmig.

Es hat sich wieder bewahrheitet, keinen Kauf vor einer Probefahrt. 

Traurig aber war, wie schon gesagt 15 Jahre jünger und es wäre mein Bike!!
Es ist ein geiles Bike nur altersbedingt möchte ich mich etwas schonen und werde doch ein AM in Angriff nehmen. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (27. November 2011)

Zu alt?
Pah!
Red dir das nicht ein.
Nur weil das Bike mehr kann als du, bist du nicht zu alt.

Natürlich will ein Enduro bedient werden.
Aber du solltest auch bedenken, dass wir November haben...........
Bekommst jetzt eins oder nicht?


----------



## thommy_b (27. November 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Traurig aber war, wie schon gesagt 15 Jahre jünger und es wäre mein Bike!!
> Es ist ein geiles Bike nur altersbedingt möchte ich mich etwas schonen und werde doch ein AM in Angriff nehmen.
> 
> Gruß



so, genau da möchte ich mal einhaken. bin ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste  

machen sich zwischen c1 und x1 auch ähnliche "effekte" bemerkbar wegen mehr federweg, anderer aufbau, breitere schlappen oder ist das zwischen den beiden eher marginal? ich schätze halt am c1 genau, dass man auch mal geradeaus gas geben kann und nicht völlig fertig ist, wenn man oben am berg ankommt. klar, gewöhnungs- und auch konditionssache, aber ist der unterschied zwischen c1 und x1 so stark? ich habe etwas sorge, dass mich eine einfache probefahrt zum x1 verleiten könnte, aber ich es nach der ersten längeren tour bereuen könnte.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (27. November 2011)

Servus grosser,

danke fÃ¼r deinen Berichtâ¦    der macht meine Entscheidung auf jeden Fall leichter, besser bestÃ¤tigt mich eigentlich. 

Ab Enduro beginnt eine andere Welt des Mountainbikens, ich bewundere die Fahrer, die teileweise âfÃ¼r michâ auÃerhalb der physikalischen Gesetze den Berg hinabrauschen oder technisch âfÃ¼r michâ schwierige Passagen so leicht aussehen lassen. Um jetzt noch > 40zig richtig damit anzufangen, kostet noch mehr Mut. HÃ¤tte man vor 10 Jahren begonnen sich mehr auf den Trails und im Downhill zu bewegen, dann glaube ich wÃ¤re es keine Frage. Damals war fÃ¼r mich oberste PrioritÃ¤t den Berg so schnell wie mÃ¶glich hochâ¦..     das hat sich zwar etwas geÃ¤ndert, liegt aber noch immer ganz weit oben.

Auch das gefÃ¼hlte âNegativeâ ist gut geschriebenâ¦.   bei 15 Kg und einer enduromÃ¤Ãigen Ausstattung muss man schon richtig fit sein um locker zu touren. Ein AM ist auch fÃ¼r mich, so denke ich, die richtige Entscheidung und in diesem Segment gibt es ja bekanntlich eine Menge richtig gute Bikes  ;-)

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Bolzer1711


----------



## grosser (27. November 2011)

thommy_b schrieb:


> so, genau da möchte ich mal einhaken. bin ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste
> 
> machen sich zwischen c1 und x1 auch ähnliche "effekte" bemerkbar wegen mehr federweg, anderer aufbau, breitere schlappen oder ist das zwischen den beiden eher marginal? ich schätze halt am c1 genau, dass man auch mal geradeaus gas geben kann und nicht völlig fertig ist, wenn man oben am berg ankommt. klar, gewöhnungs- und auch konditionssache, aber ist der unterschied zwischen c1 und x1 so stark? ich habe etwas sorge, dass mich eine einfache probefahrt zum x1 verleiten könnte, aber ich es nach der ersten längeren tour bereuen könnte.



Da würde ich mir beim X1/X2 keine Sorgen machen. Wenn überhaupt liegt das Mehrgewicht bei 500gr., da du in dieser Sparte die selben Teile fährst wie beim C1! Wie schon gesagt ab Enduro beginnt eine andere Dimension!!


----------



## fraemisch (27. November 2011)

Hier ein Photo vom neuen C2 Rahmen. Ich sehe nicht viel Unterschied, aber ich habe auch den alten nicht mehr zum Vergleich.  Mein Händler meinte der Durchmesser ist an der typischen "Rissstelle" 3 mm dicker..


----------



## Orakel (27. November 2011)

thommy_b schrieb:


> so, genau da möchte ich mal einhaken. bin ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste
> 
> machen sich zwischen c1 und x1 auch ähnliche "effekte" bemerkbar wegen mehr federweg, anderer aufbau, breitere schlappen oder ist das zwischen den beiden eher marginal? ich schätze halt am c1 genau, dass man auch mal geradeaus gas geben kann und nicht völlig fertig ist, wenn man oben am berg ankommt. klar, gewöhnungs- und auch konditionssache, aber ist der unterschied zwischen c1 und x1 so stark? ich habe etwas sorge, dass mich eine einfache probefahrt zum x1 verleiten könnte, aber ich es nach der ersten längeren tour bereuen könnte.


keine sorge mit dem X1 kannst du lässig längere Touren in Angriff nehmen, habe mein X1 von Latsch zur LatscherAlm hochgetreten (an einem stück 1300Hm) war gar kein problem bei 13,5Kg Bikegewicht, das aktuelle X1 (meins war das 2010er) geht noch besser den Berg hoch da der Sitzwinkel jetzt bei 74°, liegt bei meinem war der Sitzwinkel noch bei 73°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (27. November 2011)

Hallo Tierfreunde,

hier mal zwei Fotos -hatte leider nur'n Handy parat- der letzten Tage von Rotwild in artgerechter Umgebung, wie ich finde.


----------



## Orakel (27. November 2011)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Hier ein Photo vom neuen C2 Rahmen. Ich sehe nicht viel Unterschied, aber ich habe auch den alten nicht mehr zum Vergleich.  Mein Händler meinte der Durchmesser ist an der typischen "Rissstelle" 3 mm dicker..


sieht doch anderst aus die Wippanlenkung wie beim X2.


----------



## grosser (27. November 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Servus grosser,
> 
> danke fÃ¼r deinen Berichtâ¦    der macht meine Entscheidung auf jeden Fall leichter, besser bestÃ¤tigt mich eigentlich.
> 
> ...



He Bolzer, von deinem Alter hatte ich gesprochen, da wÃ¼rde ich mir noch eins zulegen! Ich habe 15 Jahre mehr auf der Kette, Ãhm Buckel!

Als ich das E1 bei Rotwild abholte, habe ich eine kleine Werksbesichtigung von ihrem neuen Domizil erhalten.

Ole sprach davon, wenn alles fertig wÃ¤re, kÃ¶nnten die Rotwild-Ritter wieder einmal vorbei schauen!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (27. November 2011)

;-) grosser ;-) bin ja auch schon drüber....
aber mir fehlt es einfach an der Fitness so ein "zähes" (mich jetzt bitte nicht zerpflücken) Bike den Berg hoch zu kurbeln.....   ein "spritziges" Bike ist mir da schon lieber und 150mm reichen aus.

Das mit dem Rotwild-Besuch wäre auch wieder was!!!


----------



## TrailProf (27. November 2011)

Hallo Großer,

Das E1 ist echt der Hammer, geile Farbe; habe nur leider keins
und für groben Unfug ist man doch nie zu alt.

Bin auch nicht mehr der jüngste und meine, dass man es doch bergauf auch mal gemütlich angehen lassen kann, hauptsache mit viel Spass bergab; aber da sind die X1 u. X2 ja auch nicht schlecht und lassen so manches Enduro alt aussehen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. November 2011)

Die Entscheidung zum E1 ist sicher nicht einfach, das Alter eher zweitrangig.
Es kommt drauf an, wie lange man radelt, in welchem Umfeld und was einem Spaß macht.

Zur Latscher Alm bin ich mit dem 15kg Enduro schon hochgeradelt, war nur ein Teilstück eines AX.

Allerdings Vollgas 3 min bergab, dann ist mein Aku leer (Unterarme dick, Oberschenkel dick, Konzentration gegen Null, Puls > 200).

Aber mir macht es Spaß.

Einfach vor dem PC kann man das mit dem richtigen Bike sicher nicht entscheiden.
Probe fahren wie grosser find ich richtig!
Das kostet Einsatz, wenn es nix ist, dann hat man es selbst "erfahren".

Und mit dem E1 über die Alpen, ja und?
Dauert vielleicht etwas länger, ich hab Zeit.

XC/ AM/ EN/ FR/ DH=> HAUPTSACHE EINEN SATTEL IM SCHRITT!

Ride fine!


----------



## grosser (27. November 2011)

Kleine Anekdote zu meiner heutigen Tour.
Bei der letzten längeren Abfahrt sprangen mehrere Rehe mir über den Trail.
Ich war schon verwundert, dass es so viele waren.
Im nächsten Querweg sah ich warum, da waren lauter Wildtreiber mit Warnwesten unterwegs!
Und ICH?? Bei mir stand groß ROTWILD am Rahmen, da habe ich mich aber aus dem Staub gemacht. 
Wie würde das rechtlich aussehen, wenn der Rahmen einen Plattschuß abbekommt?


----------



## grosser (27. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung zum E1 ist sicher nicht einfach, das Alter eher zweitrangig.
> Es kommt drauf an, wie lange man radelt, in welchem Umfeld und was einem Spaß macht.
> 
> Zur Latscher Alm bin ich mit dem 15kg Enduro schon hochgeradelt, war nur ein Teilstück eines AX.
> ...



Ich gebe dir Recht! 
Wenn im Umfeld fast nur Enduro-Fahrer sind kann ich mir das gut vorstellen. Bei uns sind diese aber sehr stark in der Unterzahl, fast Alle fahren AMs. Da würde ich immer hinterher hecheln.


----------



## Düst__ (28. November 2011)

Hallo!!

Ach, es is immer schön hier mit zu lesen!! 

So ich hab nun auch mal ne Frage und bin mir sicher ihr helft mir gern.

Thema: Bremsen

Ein neues Set soll an mein e1. Die "Marta Sl Mag" wird es wohl.

Welche aufnahme hat denn das e.1 und die talas 170mm ...?
Hinten kommt ne 180mm scheibe ran und vorne 203mm  


Irgendwie sitz ich komplett auf der leitung.

Kann mir jemand bitte sagen was für adapter ich brauch oder auch nicht..

Wäre super!!!!


MfG
der Düst


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. November 2011)

Vorne gar keinen, da geht nur 203.
Hinten von 160 auf 180mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (28. November 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir Recht!
> Wenn im Umfeld fast nur Enduro-Fahrer sind kann ich mir das gut vorstellen. Bei uns sind diese aber sehr stark in der Unterzahl, fast Alle fahren AMs. Da würde ich immer hinterher hecheln.



Danke für deinen Bericht. 

Ich denke mal, dass es nicht so sehr darauf ankommt, was die anderen in der Gruppe für Bikes fahren, sondern welche Touren man zusammen fährt. Wenn man gerne Traillastige Touren mit techn. Passagen fährt, kann man auch mit einem E1 gut mitfahren. Dauert bergauf halt etwas länger, dafür hat man bergab deutlich mehr spaß.
Bei mir in der Gruppe wäre ich der einzige mit einem Enduro, wenn ich mir im Winter ein E1 aufbaue. Alle anderen fahren auch AM's.
Aber alle bei mir in der Gruppe lieben technische Trailabfahrten und es gibt eigentlich keine Tour, wo wir nicht solche Abfahrten einbauen.
Daher hätte ich kein Problem damit, wenn ich berghoch etwas langsamer bin.


----------



## Düst__ (28. November 2011)

Ahja... Danke! 


Also für hinten dann postmount 6"... ?


----------



## thommy_b (28. November 2011)

ich danke Euch erst mal allen. Ich denke, ich werde das x1 bei nächster Gelegenheit mal probefahren und mal schauen, ob ich in Kürze noch einen Testbericht dazu finde. Aber heiß bin ich schon drauf


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. November 2011)

Vielleicht sollte man nicht so strickt zwischen 2 benachbarten Bikekategorien trennen.

Vom X1 zum E1 ist der Sprung nicht so riesig.

Wenn die große Mehrheit jedoch mit rasierten Beinen auf einem 10kg Semmel über Forstautobahnen jodelt, ist man mit dem E1 sicher stark gefordert.

Auch den Begriff "Enduro für technische Abfahrten" empfinde ich nicht als treffend.
Unter einer technischen Abfahrt verstehe ich das umzirkeln von Steinen, Hinterrad versetzen in engen Spitzkehren, Absätze runter hopsen usw..
Dafür ist ein Enduro zu schwer und man bekommt es nur unwillig aus dem Federweg gehoben.

Beim Enduro ist es eher der Speed, der Flug, der Gripp, der Drift....


----------



## thommy_b (28. November 2011)

hmm, also nach meinen Erfahrungen und den Berichten hier, scheint es doch wohl eher so zu sein, dass c1 und x1 sich deutlich näher sind als x1 und e1 oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## abi_1984 (28. November 2011)

Düst schrieb:


> Ahja... Danke!
> 
> 
> Also für hinten dann postmount 6"... ?



Nur zur Sicherheit: Hinten brauchst Du einen Adapter von Internationalem Standard auf 180mm Scheibe.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (28. November 2011)

WeiÃ nicht, habe es bisher leider noch nicht testen kÃ¶nnen (warte auf einen Anruf), dachte aber schon, dass sich die benachbarten Kategorien AM und ENDURO doch recht deutlich unterscheiden. Im Gegensatz dazu wÃ¼rde ich den 120mm C1-Tourer nÃ¤her am 150mm-X1-AM sehen. Wie gesagt ich werde es ausprobierenâ¦.   leider nicht in so groÃem Stil wie grosser aber eine kurze Testfahrt ist drin.

Ich sehe es so wie RockyRider66 eigentlich treffend beschrieben hat: bis AM umfahre ich Steine und Sprungstellen, ab ENDURO halte ich einfach drauf. NatÃ¼rlich ist das AM schon fÃ¤hig Ã¼ber so manchen Stein zu poltern, aber hier wird noch eher mal das Vorderrad dazu gelupft  ;-).

Das AM ist fÃ¼r den Uphill-Biker, nach meiner Meinung, die hÃ¶chste Federwegskategorie. Denn mit diesen Bikes kann man noch recht vernÃ¼nftig Leichtbau betreiben, hat aber auf den Trails, wenn es mal ruppiger wird, die meisten Reserven. 

Wie grosser gesagt hat, mit einem 15 Kg âleichtenâ ENDURO ânudeltâ man den Berg langsam hoch. Was jetzt nicht schlimm istâ¦   auch wir lassen uns auf unseren Touren Zeit und jeder, ob Hardtail- oder 150mm-Fully-Fahrer, kommt auf seine Kosten und wartet bis wieder alle zusammen sind....    das ist selbstverstÃ¤ndlich. Dazu kommt noch, dass mancher mit seinem 13 Kg Fully schneller den Berg hoch kommt wie ein anderer mit seinem knapp 10 Kg Carbon-Hardtail   ;-)   warum soll dann ein 15 Kg Enduropilot nicht manchmal auch schneller sein   ;-)


----------



## HSK-Rotwild (28. November 2011)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Hier ein Photo vom neuen C2 Rahmen. Ich sehe nicht viel Unterschied, aber ich habe auch den alten nicht mehr zum Vergleich.  Mein Händler meinte der Durchmesser ist an der typischen "Rissstelle" 3 mm dicker..



Hallo,

das ist auf jeden Fall kein 2012 Rahmen der sieht an der Stelle ganz anders aus und bei mir war die neue Wippe auch mit drin die jetzt ganz weiß ist.

Schau Dir eine Seite vorher mal die Bilder in meinem Post an, die Wippenanlenkung sieht jetzt original aus wie bei dem X2.

Ich kann mein Rad leider erst Mittwoch oder Donnerstag abholen da es vorher zeitlich nicht passt, deshalb habe ich kein Foto von dem Neuen Rahmen. Gesehen habe ich ihn aber am Samstag schon.

Wenn Du möchtest können wir auch gerne einmal telefonieren.

Gruß Stefan.


----------



## jmr-biking (28. November 2011)

Das Foto von fraemisch zeigt einen 2010er C2 Rahmen. 




HSK-Rotwild schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist auf jeden Fall kein 2012 Rahmen der sieht an der Stelle ganz anders aus und bei mir war die neue Wippe auch mit drin die jetzt ganz weiß ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraemisch (29. November 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das Foto von fraemisch zeigt einen 2010er C2 Rahmen.


 

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt:

2010 war die Farbe ja schwarz und gold

in 2010 und 2011 war das Typ-Schild unter am Tretlager.

Den Rahmen der mir jetzt als 2012 "verkauft" und aufgebaut wurde hat das Typschild an der Seite und die Zahl "12" kommt auch drinn vor...Welchen Rahmen habe ich denn jetzt bekommen ? 


Die Wippe ist meine alte, da Rotwild ja nur den Rahmen spendiert hat. Die Wippe ist somit 2010...


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. November 2011)

Du meinst die Rahmennummer deutet auf 2012 hin?


----------



## fraemisch (29. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du meinst die Rahmennummer deutet auf 2012 hin?


 
Ja, ich mach mal ein Bild wenn ich heute abend daheim bin...wie gesagt ist das Typschild auch jetzt seitlich am Rahmen angebracht...

es ist Rahmen Nummer 15


----------



## dliwtor (29. November 2011)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Ja, ich mach mal ein Bild wenn ich heute abend daheim bin...wie gesagt ist das Typschild auch jetzt seitlich am Rahmen angebracht...
> 
> es ist Rahmen Nummer 15


 
Die 2012er Rahmen haben alle die Typenschilder(Rotwild Code) am Unterrohr. 
Der 2012er C2 Rahmen ist an der besagten Stelle leicht überarbeitet. 
Das Linkage ist wie bei allen neuen Rahmen entsprechend in der Rahmenfarbe lackiert. 

Wenn ein 2010 oder 2011er Rahmen getauscht wird dann in der Regel nur der Hauptrahmen - der "Rest" ist ja baugleich und kann weiter verwendet werden.


----------



## fraemisch (29. November 2011)

dliwtor schrieb:


> Die 2012er Rahmen haben alle die Typenschilder(Rotwild Code) am Unterrohr.
> Der 2012er C2 Rahmen ist an der besagten Stelle leicht überarbeitet.
> Das Linkage ist wie bei allen neuen Rahmen entsprechend in der Rahmenfarbe lackiert.
> 
> Wenn ein 2010 oder 2011er Rahmen getauscht wird dann in der Regel nur der Hauptrahmen - der "Rest" ist ja baugleich und kann weiter verwendet werden.


 

Also habe ich wie vermutet den C2 Rahmen 2012 nur halt mit meiner alten 2010 Wippe...(die übrigens dringend mal neu lackiert werden müsste, die Lackplatzer schauen aus wie ein Bombemkrater...)


Woher kommt aber jetzt die Diskusion , dass mein Rahmen (der ja jetzt wie festgestellt ein 2012) doch nur ein 2010/11 ist....?


----------



## jmr-biking (29. November 2011)

Ah, sorry, fraemisch. Ich wusste nicht, dass bei dir der Hauptrahmen getauscht wurde. Deshalb mein Kommentar von weiter oben, dass es ein 2010er Rahmen ist.

Rahmenbaujahre bei Rotwild kann man ja leicht anhand der Rahmennummer identifizieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dliwtor (29. November 2011)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Also habe ich wie vermutet den C2 Rahmen 2012 nur halt mit meiner alten 2010 Wippe...(die übrigens dringend mal neu lackiert werden müsste, die Lackplatzer schauen aus wie ein Bombemkrater...)
> 
> 
> Woher kommt aber jetzt die Diskusion , dass mein Rahmen (der ja jetzt wie festgestellt ein 2012) doch nur ein 2010/11 ist....?


 
Das hat wohl an deinem Bild gelegen. War nicht sehr aussagekräftig. 
Anbei ein paar Bilder des aktuellen 2012er Rahmens.


----------



## HSK-Rotwild (29. November 2011)

dliwtor schrieb:


> Das hat wohl an deinem Bild gelegen. War nicht sehr aussagekräftig.
> Anbei ein paar Bilder des aktuellen 2012er Rahmens.



Danke für die guten Bilder, bei fraemisch kann man die Änderungen nur sehr schlecht erkennen.


----------



## Orakel (29. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du meinst die Rahmennummer deutet auf 2012 hin?


Die RahmenNr. besteht aus dem Monat/Jahr und der Rahmengrösse.


----------



## luxaltera (29. November 2011)

Hier noch einer mit 2011er X1 aus Wandlitz (bei Berlin). Habe es jetzt seid ca 300km und bin irre glücklich mit meinem bislang besten (und edelsten) bike. Habe erst lange Richtung Enduro tendiert und dann nach ausgiebiger Beratung doch zum AM gegriffen. Auch weil es das E1 in 2011 in grösse S nicht mehr gab... Bin nun aber froh das ich die höhenmeter hier im Wald nicht mit dem E1 hochschnaufen muss... mit dem x1 geht das bis jetzt relativ schmerzfrei.


----------



## TOM4 (29. November 2011)

Wir wollen bilder sehen!!


----------



## jmr-biking (30. November 2011)

Wird hier eigentlich nur noch über Enduros und Umlenkwippen diskutiert, oder auch noch mit Rotwild-Bikes gefahren?  
Heute bei schönstem Wetter unterwegs auf dem Eifelsteig:
















GPS-Track und Infos gibt`s auf meiner Homepage im Tour-Tagebuch.


----------



## HSK-Rotwild (30. November 2011)

.....schöne Bilder, aber wenn man doch immer 10 Std am Tag Arbeiten muß und das Rotwild beim Händler auf Abholung wartet ! 

Aber am Wochenende muß der neue Rahmen zeigen was er kann.


----------



## jmr-biking (30. November 2011)

In meiner schichtfreien Zeit, kann ich auch längere Touren machen. Morgen muss ich aber auch wieder arbeiten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. November 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wird hier eigentlich nur noch über Enduros und Umlenkwippen diskutiert, oder auch noch mit Rotwild-Bikes gefahren?  ........



Must du dir auch ein E1 kaufen.
Dann kannst du mitreden und musst nicht in der Eifel rumdremmeln.....
Aber keine Sorge, es wird auch gefahren.

Ich schaffe es zwar nur am WE, kann dann aber zwischen Eifel/ Westerwald/ Taunus und Hunsrück wählen.

(Wenn ich es mir so recht überlege, müsste ich meine Hausrunde nur um 2-3km ändern, dann wären statt 3 sogar alle 4 Gebiete drin...)


----------



## jmr-biking (30. November 2011)

Ach ne lass mal. Das E1 hat mir zu viel Federweg und ist zu schwer. Meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich tourentauglich. Hab den Vorgänger vom jetztigen E1 mal auf Tour getestet und festgestellt, dass diese Kategorie nicht zu mir passt. Bin eher der sportliche Tourenfahrer und Marathonisti. 
Vielleicht ändert sich das ja, wenn ich nächstes Jahr ne 4 vorne stehen habe. 

Nicht über die Eifel meckern, das ist meiner Meinung nach ein schönes Tourengebiet. Aber ich bin auch oft genug in den Alpen und dem Rest von Deutschland unterwegs. 
Nächstes Jahr steht wieder ein Alp-X an und zwar quer durch die Dolo`s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (30. November 2011)

Eifel ist OK, keine Frage.

In den Dolos solltest du die Abfahrt nach Aleghe nicht auslassen.

Außerdem: Von der Brogelsalm runter unbedingt dem kleinen Pfad über die Wiese runter nach St. Ulrich runter, später kommen Schilder, gucken.

Und übers Limojoch kann man einen 15kg Bock komplett treten, mit vollem Gepäck, nix schieben.
Das geht aber erst ab der "4" vorne, jünger spürt man(n) ja noch zu sehr die Kronjuwelen.


----------



## fraemisch (1. Dezember 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Eifel ist OK, keine Frage.
> 
> In den Dolos solltest du die Abfahrt nach Aleghe nicht auslassen.
> 
> ...


 

Den Trail nach Aleghe kann ich nur empfhelen. Beim ersten Mal kannten wir ihn nicht und sind Teer runter :-( ....


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Dezember 2011)

Da hast du echt was verpasst!


----------



## fraemisch (1. Dezember 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Da hast du echt was verpasst!


 

Stimmt, aber ich bin ihn ja 2 Jahre später doch gefahren...(bzw. einmal auch ein Stück geschoben....)


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Dezember 2011)

Die Planung steht schon fest.
1. Tag: Stumm (Zillertal) - Krimmler Tauernhaus
2. Tag: Krimmler Tauernhaus - Bruneck
3. Tag: Bruneck- Pederü
4. Tag: Pederü- Bindelweghütte
5. Tag: Bindelweghütte- Gfrill
6. Tag: Gfrill- Gardasee

Es ist eine customized Tour extra für unsere Gruppe mit Privat-Guide bei Ulp. Haben mittlerweile ein gutes Verhältnis zu Uli von Ulp.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Dezember 2011)

und was kommt da zusammen an hm/km?


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Dezember 2011)

Rund 390 km und knapp 10000 hm, also ne schöne mittelschwere Tour. Das reicht uns. 2 Hüttenübernachtungen sind noch drin, also auch mal mit Vollgepäck unterwegs.


----------



## grosser (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
jetzt bin ich gestern ein X2 gefahren (siehe unten).
Es wird ein AM werden, nur frage ich mich jetzt ein X1 oder X2 ?!?
Vernunft sagt Alu und die Unvernunft Carbon??????
Was sagt ihr?


----------



## at021971 (1. Dezember 2011)

Ganz klar Carbon! Ist einfach das schönere Rad und wenn man nicht gerade dazu neigt unglücklich  hinzufallen, wohl auch das stabilere Bike.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (1. Dezember 2011)

Carbon, weil dus öfter und mit mehr Spaß fahren wirst.

Kannst du mehr über deine AM vs. Enduro-Entscheidungsfindung schreiben?


----------



## Orakel (1. Dezember 2011)

Unvernünftig X2 , es ist einfach das geilere Bike, stürze hab ich mit meinem auch schon gehabt, da musst schon Saublöd hinfallen dass der Rahmen Schaden nimmt, zählt natürlich auch für Alu.
Was ist das für ein LRsatz?


----------



## mariosimas (1. Dezember 2011)

what do you think guys ?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TOM4 (1. Dezember 2011)

@gewitterbiker: was hat das rahmenmaterial mit öfter und lieber fahren zu tun??? 
Also ich hab ein r1 fs - das ist wie jeder hier weiss, aus alu!- und mit dem fahr ich schon sehr sehr gern und auch oft!! Und mein x1 werd ich sicher auch oft bzw. wahrscheinlich fast immer fahren!!
Ach ja - ich hab jetzt das x2 auch mal in natura gesehen und muss sagen, es ist schon sehr cool. Aber bei mir hat letztendlich auch ein bisschen die vernunft zu gunsten des alu bikes gesiegt bzw. hat mir die einzigartige kombi - 2011er hauptrahmen + 2012er hinterbau auch bei meiner entscheidung geholfen! Den das orig. 2011er x1 - das ja mehr oder weniger komplett schwarz was, hat mir nicht sooo gut gefallen.


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Dezember 2011)

mariosimas schrieb:


> what do you think guys ?



Wrong jacket, but a cool pic!


----------



## gewitterBiker (1. Dezember 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> @gewitterbiker: was hat das rahmenmaterial mit öfter und lieber fahren zu tun???


ist sicher nicht bei jedem so, bei mir aber schon: je faszinierender ich etwas finde, desto häufiger nutze ich es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (1. Dezember 2011)

Alles klar! Aber das wird in einer grundsatzdiskussion enden, deshalb belassen wirs dabei.


----------



## mariosimas (1. Dezember 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wrong jacket, but a cool pic!



waiting for the longsleeve jersey from Rotwild 







already waiting for 4 weeks . 4 more to wait


----------



## Düst__ (1. Dezember 2011)

mariosimas schrieb:


> waiting for the longsleeve jersey from Rotwild
> 
> already waiting for 4 weeks . 4 more to wait






""Haste makes waste""


----------



## TrailProf (1. Dezember 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> jetzt bin ich gestern ein X2 gefahren (siehe unten).
> Es wird ein AM werden, nur frage ich mich jetzt ein X1 oder X2 ?!?
> Vernunft sagt Alu und die Unvernunft Carbon??????
> ...



Ich würde das X1 nehmen, stehe halt nicht so auf Plastik (übrigens nicht nur bei Bikes nicht).
Aber ist halt, wie so oft mehr eine Frage des Geschmacks und Geldbeutels, rein technisch sind die Bikes mE auf Augenhöhe.


----------



## luxaltera (2. Dezember 2011)

Hatte das gleiche problem. Habe mich für Alu entschieden weil ich einfach keine Erfahrung mit Carbon habe und den Eindruck hatte das ich Alu mehr vertrauen kann falls meine Fahrweise mal spuren hinterlässt. Nah Sturz oder Steinschlag will ich nicht jedem knacken und quietschen Misstrauen oder mich in meiner Fahrweise eingeengt fühlen müssen um das zu verhindern. Und die ein zwei Kilo kann ich auch noch beim fahren loswerden.  Bin sehr happy mit meiner Entscheidung und würde es wieder so machen. 
Ich denke Fahrweise zählt hier genauso wie Geldbeutel. Wenn du etwas Forscher unterwegs bist und nicht ständig das Rad untersuchen willst um sicherzugehen sondern es lieber mal nah ner langen Tour in die Garage stellst ohne dich umzudrehen dann mach Alu... X1 ist einfach geil.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (2. Dezember 2011)

at Grosser: Wie transportierst Du dein Bike, wenn Du es mit dem Auto mitnimmst. Im Auto, oder auf dem Dach/Heckträger?
Mir wurde mal von Carbon abgeraten, da ich beim Transport das Bike am Unterrohr festmachen musste bei meinem Thule Dachträger. Da ist Carbon anscheinend sehr empfindlich auf den Druck der der die Klemme ausübt.
Bei meinem Heckträger müsste ich es auch am Unterrohr befestigen, daher viel das X2 bei mir aus der engeren Wahl.


----------



## thommy_b (2. Dezember 2011)

also ich würde mir die aluvariante kaufen wegen der kombination aus deutlich günstigerem preis (immerhin 800,-- differenz), ein stück weit misstrauen gegen carbon. das gewicht geht meines erachtens für die aluvariante völlig ok.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2011)

mensch grosser, man macht es dir nicht leicht.....................


----------



## at021971 (2. Dezember 2011)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> at Grosser: Wie transportierst Du dein Bike, wenn Du es mit dem Auto mitnimmst. Im Auto, oder auf dem Dach/Heckträger?
> Mir wurde mal von Carbon abgeraten, da ich beim Transport das Bike am Unterrohr festmachen musste bei meinem Thule Dachträger. Da ist Carbon anscheinend sehr empfindlich auf den Druck der der die Klemme ausübt.
> Bei meinem Heckträger müsste ich es auch am Unterrohr befestigen, daher viel das X2 bei mir aus der engeren Wahl.



Das eckige Rohr wäre eh schlecht zu klemmen. Aber von Thule gibt es eine Lösung für das Problem. Eine ausziehbare Stange, die man unter dem Vorbau und an der Sattelstütze befestigt. Dann muß man das Carbon nicht klemmen, obwohl einige dieses auch machen und vorgeben, das es keine Schäden verursacht hat. Jedoch ist der Transport von Carbon Bikes durchaus ein Problem. Und das man Schäden oder Schwächungen, auch durch Klemmungen, von außen nicht erkennen kann, ist sicherlich auch nicht ideal und führt mitunter zu verunsicherungen. Aber Carbon ist keine Zuckerwatte und hält mehr aus als viele meinen.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Waldtroll (2. Dezember 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> jetzt bin ich gestern ein X2 gefahren (siehe unten).
> Es wird ein AM werden, nur frage ich mich jetzt ein X1 oder X2 ?!?
> Vernunft sagt Alu und die Unvernunft Carbon??????
> Was sagt ihr?


Hallo grosser,
was hatte das X2 denn für ne Größe? Zu Alu oder Carbon: Hab mich damals fürs X1 entschieden, weil ich Carbon als Material nicht einschätzen konnte. Gewicht war für mich nicht entscheidend, hab eh zuviel auf den Rippen . Aber vom Aussehen her gefällt mir das X2 bedeutend besser, optisch einfach ne Wucht!!!
Gruß Waldtroll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2011)

Was hat Ding eigentlich für einen "Monstervorbau"?

Die Vorbauten sind für mich bisher das einzige, was Rotwild dringend ändern sollte.
Der hier erscheint mir arg lang (Vorschlag 60- 75mm mit 720mm Lenker)
Am E1 würde ich mir 45- 60mm mit Lenker ab 740mm wünschen.

Vor allen Dingen baut der Vorbau am E1 tierisch hoch, und der lenker hat gerade mal 700mm.
So fährt sich das Ding beschi$$en.


----------



## SirRHadfield (2. Dezember 2011)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Hatte das gleiche problem. Habe mich für Alu entschieden weil ich einfach keine Erfahrung mit Carbon habe und den Eindruck hatte das ich Alu mehr vertrauen kann falls meine Fahrweise mal spuren hinterlässt. Nah Sturz oder Steinschlag will ich nicht jedem knacken und quietschen Misstrauen oder mich in meiner Fahrweise eingeengt fühlen müssen um das zu verhindern. Und die ein zwei Kilo kann ich auch noch beim fahren loswerden.  Bin sehr happy mit meiner Entscheidung und würde es wieder so machen.
> Ich denke Fahrweise zählt hier genauso wie Geldbeutel. Wenn du etwas Forscher unterwegs bist und nicht ständig das Rad untersuchen willst um sicherzugehen sondern es lieber mal nah ner langen Tour in die Garage stellst ohne dich umzudrehen dann mach Alu... X1 ist einfach geil.



Ziemlich genau das waren auch für mich die Gründe zum Alu-X1. Beim reinen Fahren ist das X2 wahrscheinlich wirklich kaum noch empfindlicher, allerdings hatte ich vor diversen Randerscheinungen wie Transport auf dem Shuttle, Klemmen im Bikeständer, Stürzen etc. zu viel Sorge und glaube auch, daß Alterungserscheinungen beim längeren Halten des Rades durchaus für Carbon kritischer sind. Die entscheidende Frage für mich war dann: Wer kauft einen gebrauchten Carbonrahmen, wenn ich mal was neues mag? Das sehe ich mit Alu deutlich unkritischer. Und der Preis treibt einen ja auch nicht gerade zum Carbon 



Meinem X1 habe ich jetzt schonmal einen zweiten Laufradsatz mit Winterreifen (HakkaWXC300) zusammengestellt, hoffentlich wird es bald mal Winter.


----------



## TrailProf (2. Dezember 2011)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Hatte das gleiche problem. Habe mich für Alu entschieden weil ich einfach keine Erfahrung mit Carbon habe und den Eindruck hatte das ich Alu mehr vertrauen kann falls meine Fahrweise mal spuren hinterlässt. Nah Sturz oder Steinschlag will ich nicht jedem knacken und quietschen Misstrauen oder mich in meiner Fahrweise eingeengt fühlen müssen um das zu verhindern. Und die ein zwei Kilo kann ich auch noch beim fahren loswerden.  Bin sehr happy mit meiner Entscheidung und würde es wieder so machen.
> Ich denke Fahrweise zählt hier genauso wie Geldbeutel. Wenn du etwas Forscher unterwegs bist und nicht ständig das Rad untersuchen willst um sicherzugehen sondern es lieber mal nah ner langen Tour in die Garage stellst ohne dich umzudrehen dann mach Alu... X1 ist einfach geil.


Hallo,
dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Und das Mehrgewicht  sind auch nur ein paar läppische 100gr., und das auch lediglich am Hauptahmen, wo das dort eh zu vernachlässigen ist.
Viel wichtiger ist, je nach Einsatzzweck, ein möglichst leichter LRS und vernünftige Reifen. Und ob Alu oder Carbon merkt man auf'm Trail bestimmt nicht. 

Übrigens: Ein Rotwild ist IMMER ein Hingucker egal welches Rahmenmaterial.


----------



## TOM4 (2. Dezember 2011)

was sind denn das für extra geile laufräder?


----------



## Bolzer1711 (2. Dezember 2011)

Lass dich nicht beeinflussen grosser    ;-)   also um ein Carbonrad auf dem Dach zu transportieren, nimm einfach den Thule OutRide 561...   da klemmst du nichts am Hauptrahmen fest (ist sogar Steckachsenkompatibel). Gut, das Vorderrad muss dann in den Kofferraum, das geht gerade noch vom Kofferraumvolumen bei einer 4 köpfigen Familie. Das gesamte Rad würde bei einer Urlaubsreise nicht rein passen   ;-)

Ist aber echt eine schwere Entscheidung, optisch ist das X2 ein Leckerbissen, das X1 ist in der 2012er Ausführung aber nicht extrem weit davon entfernt, hat jetzt ja weisse Elemente am Hauptrahmen. 

Ca. 400gr. unterschied, naja...     ich gehöre eher zum alten Eisen.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2011)

oder lass die Familie zu hause, dann kannst du auch ungestört biken, jeden Tag............


----------



## luxaltera (2. Dezember 2011)

Das war bei mit ehrlich gesagt das einzige was ich am x1 bedauerte. Die fehlenden weißen Elemente... Hab schon überlegt ob ich die nicht nachträglich selbst einklebe... Bisschen folie schneiden und Warmkleben ist nicht schwer in im Zweifelsfall revidierbar. Und schützt den Rahmen an völlig unwichtigen stellen vor Steinschlag wo er nie hinkommt. Goil


----------



## thommy_b (2. Dezember 2011)

Also, wenn man es mal auf den Punkt bringt, muss man entscheiden, ob einem eine sehr geringfügige Differenz im Gewicht sowie eine evtl. schickere Lackierung des Rahmens ca. 800 Euro (also ein um ca. 20% höherer Preis) und die Gefahr des leichteren Defekts wert sind.

ich brauche da nicht lange zu überlegen, aber muss ja jeder selbst wissen (und bezahlen können). Vielleicht bin ich auch nur (noch) nicht Rotwild-wahnsinnig genug


----------



## luxaltera (2. Dezember 2011)

Rotwildwahn ist langfristig sicher besser als Rinderwahn. Ich opte für eiserne Vernunft und steinkalten Pragmatismus (ha!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirRHadfield (2. Dezember 2011)

thommy_b schrieb:


> Also, wenn man es mal auf den Punkt bringt, muss man entscheiden, ob einem eine sehr geringfügige Differenz im Gewicht sowie eine evtl. schickere Lackierung des Rahmens ca. 800 Euro (also ein um ca. 20% höherer Preis) und die Gefahr des leichteren Defekts wert sind.



Schöne Zusammenfassung! Wenn man jetzt wie ich die komplett schwarze Variante noch schöner findet, bleibt kaum was zu überlegen.


----------



## grosser (2. Dezember 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> mensch grosser, man macht es dir nicht leicht.....................



Jo, zumindest weis ich das es ein AM wird!
Der Vorbau ist ein 100mm Syntace-Vorbau in Cube Lackierung

@Orakel / Tom4 , der Laufradsatz besteht aus Tune-Naben und Carbonfegen, mehr müsste ich nachfragen. Das X2 wiegt so wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist noch keine 11,5 Kg.

Mit Transport habe ich keine Probleme. Ich werfe meine Bikes immer in den Kombi!
Die schlimmsten Schäden an Carbon sind die, die man nicht sieht --> Delaminierung von Innen!!
Ich fahre ja ein Carbon Rennrad! 
Nur bei einem MTB sieht es halt etwas anders aus. Hier übertreibe ich manchmal und liege danach auf dem Trail, weil Schmerz ist geil     --> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/11/17/spiegel-tv-mit-fragwuerdigem-beitrag-ueber-den-downhill-sport/! 
Nur Schäden am Bike treiben mir die tränen in die Augen.

Ich stehe eigentlich auf das kleine Schwarze!
Ich könnte noch einen 2011er in ganz schwarz bekommen, nur der 2012er hat außer der Farbe noch eine neue Dämpferabstimmung erhalten!


----------



## Orakel (2. Dezember 2011)

das X2 ist gegenüber dem X1 um 400gr.leichter. Laut Fachbuch (Dimensionieren mit Faserverbundkunststoffen) kennt Carbon keine Alterung und ja, Carbon reagiert empfindlich auf Druck wie es beim Transportieren vorkommen kann, wo die Klemmung ums Unter oder Oberrohr greift (wie hier ja schon erwähnt wurde), der Peter Böhm hatte gerade deshalb von dieser Art Transport oder wenn das Bike zur Reperatur im Ständer auf gleiche weise gehalten wird abgeraten (bei unserem Besuch bei Rotwild).
Ich sehe die Diskussion mit Carbon heute so wie es damals war, wie die ersten Alubikes auf den Markt kamen, da haben die Bike Fachzeitschriften geschrieben zu weich, hält net, .... und wasweisichnicht alles.
Heuet ist der Marktanteil von Alubikes bei ..?
Ich habe das gleiche vertauen ins X2 wie ich es ins X1 hatte. Punkt


----------



## thommy_b (2. Dezember 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> das X2 ist gegenüber dem X1 um 400gr.leichter.


 
macht also sage und schreibe 2 Euro pro Gramm.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2011)

ich denk bei Carbon immer an so was: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/229247/


----------



## Orakel (2. Dezember 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ich denk bei Carbon immer an so was: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/229247/


und ich an meine Gesundheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (2. Dezember 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ich denk bei Carbon immer an so was: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/229247/



Großes Kino. Echt nicht zu beneiden. da fährt er selbst mit unglaublichen schmerzen lieber weiter als sich der Scham zu stellen... armes schwein.


----------



## luxaltera (2. Dezember 2011)

Mal ne etwas subjektive Frage:
Wer von euch hat den Fizik Nisene Sattel noch in gebrauch oder musste etwas anderes her? mir tut das Ding echt weh nach 30km. Sitzknochen... 
Ich weiss das sattel so ein ding ist das man nicht wirklich verallgemeinern kann. Aber ein paar erfahrungsberichte währen toll. Ich habe nun den verdacht das entweder der sattel nicht optimal ist oder der Vorbau zu kurz und ich daher zu weit hinten auf den sattel rutsche. Auf jeden fall kann der sattel nicht weiter zurück gesetzt werden. Vorbau ist original vom 2011er X1 (6,5cm) ich bin 168cm wiege ca. 76kg. Mein steuerrohr habe ich noch nicht gekürzt und fahre auch ohne türmchen... also lenker ist recht hoch (handposition höher als sattelfläche) versuche jetzt zu ermitteln was ich am besten ändern kann um mit der Fehlersuche zu beginnen. habe noch einen 8cm vorbau... oder sollte ich gleich 10cm versuchen? tiefer setzen? anderen sattel? Ich gehe demnächst eh zum händler um mal ein paar meinungen zu bekommen aber meinungen anderer rotwildler wären vorab auch toll.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du regelmäßig fährst und dir auf dem Sattel der Hintern weh tut, versuche einen anderen.
Das über Vorbau/ Lenker zu ändern ist sicherlich der falsche Weg.
65er Vorbau ist OK am X1, länger wird träger.


----------



## Orakel (2. Dezember 2011)

Nach vielen Jahren und noch mehr Sätteln, bin ich zu der Erkenntnis gekommen (auch durch "neue" Anbieter) dass die Sattelbreite ein, wenn nicht sogar das entscheidene Kriterium ist damit sich der Popes wohl fühlt. Fahre seit 3J. von SQlab den 611 in 14cm breite und da schmerzt auch nach 50km nichts mehr.


----------



## TOM4 (2. Dezember 2011)

@rockyrider: bezüglich vorbau (weil du oben den vorbau von dem x2 angesprochen hast)  - würdest du bei einem X1 in gr.m einen 60er vorbau nehmen oder den von rotwild vorgeschlagenen 80er nehmen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> @rockyrider: bezüglich vorbau (weil du oben den vorbau von dem x2 angesprochen hast)  - würdest du bei einem X1 in gr.m einen 60er vorbau nehmen oder den von rotwild vorgeschlagenen 80er nehmen?



wenn du keine Schimpansenarme hast, dann 60er.


----------



## TOM4 (2. Dezember 2011)

Ah - sehr gut, denn einen 60er hab ich eh zhaus! Dann werd ichs mal mit dem probieren!
Danke


----------



## luxaltera (3. Dezember 2011)

Habe heute einen. In SQlab mitgenommen (nach vermessung usw) und als ich mich draufgesetzt hab war ich sofort schockiert wie unbequem und hart der war... Ich mach morgen ne längere Tour und geb dem Ding noch ne Chance. Vielleicht Einstellungssache oder vielleicht muss ich doch etwas weiter vorne sitzen... Weiter hinter geht der jedenfalls nicht. Meine gesässknochen wollen aber lieber auf der hinteren harten sattelfläche sitzen anstatt etwas davor. Und da drückts dann Sitz ich bei dem harten Ding nur auf zwei knochenspitzen wenn ich nah vorne rutsche sitze ich etwas zu aufrecht aber der Sattel passt. Deswegen meine Bedenken wegen zu kurzem Vorbau...


----------



## TrailProf (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe glücklicherweise mit dem Nisene keine Probleme mehr.
Da ich aber auch das Gefühl hatte auf dem Sattel immer etwas zu weit nach hinten zu rutschen, fahre ich nun die Sattelspitze ein wenig nach unten geneigt; seitdem ist alles OK.
Neben der Breite ist auch noch die Form (Wölbung in Längs- und Querrichtung) des Sattels wichtig.
Macht zwar keinen Spaß, aber hier hilft nur immer wieder probieren, bis es passt.
Ich war fast soweit meinen 12 Jahre alten Flite Ti weiterzufahren.


----------



## SirRHadfield (3. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem mein Lieblingsattel von Velo nicht mehr gebaut wurde, habe ich zwei Fehlkäufe ins Regal geräumt (habe definitiv keinen Flite-Hintern) und bin jetzt mit Terry sehr zufrieden. Nachdem meine Frau auch zwei Terry hatte und sehr begeistert war, haben die mich jetzt auch überzeugt.

Und man kann Terry zwei Wochen (richtig) testen und bei Nichtgefallen zurückgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich werf mal Prologo in die Runde - ich hab den evo nack 10 (ich glaub der heisst so?) Und bin auch nach mehreren fehlkäufen bei dem gelandet und er passt! ist leicht und weich!!


----------



## TOM4 (3. Dezember 2011)

hi zusammen,

hab mal nicht rad betreffende fragen an euch und zwar:
welche schuhe verwendet ihr fürs all mountaining un dwelchen rucksack habt ihr so in verwendung - für halb-/tagestouren?

ich bin unschlüssig betreffend den schuhen - hab 661 filter (bis jetzt mit flats in verwendung) - soll ich die in verbindung mit klicks verwenden - ist die kraftübertragung gut oder ist der oberschuh zu weich und es verpufft meine beinkraft!
(bin mit dem tragekomfort von den 661 sehr zufrieden!)

soll ich mir lieber z.b.: mavic razor (da sieht mir die sohle nach gripp und gehfreundlich aus) od. ähnliches mit flats besorgen?


beim rucksack bin ich auch unschlüssig - solls ein evoc freeride mit rückenprotector sein oder reicht ein "normaler" tourenrucksack ala deuter trans bike (od. wie auch immer die heissen)?

fragen über fragen - deshalb bitte ich euch um eure erfahrungen mit den verschiedensten produkten!

danke und gruß tom


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2011)

Outing:

Sattel: Selle SLR XC (seit Jahren)

Schuhe: Simano SH-AM50 All Mountain Schuh (Sommer)
            Simano SH-MT91 MTB Touring Schuh (Winter & AX)

Rucksack: Camelback The Don

Schuhe ausschließlich mit Klickis und halbhoch.


----------



## Orakel (3. Dezember 2011)

schuhe, hab mir den Sommer die FiveTen Greg Minaar mit SPD gekauft, sind mal richtig gut, auch ausgeklickt auf dem SH XTR Trailpedal super stand und halt, Stylisch unschlagbar.
Für die Übergangszeit hab ich noch Pearl Izumi AlpIII und von Spezi. den Defender. 
Rucksack, fahre z.Z. den Camelbak Blowfish, zu Weihnachten gibts den Vaude Tracer in  der 16 oder 20l Version, finde die Vaudes führen ein wenig ein Schatten dasein in den Fachzeitschriften.


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Dezember 2011)

Schuhe: 
Specialized Trail 110, halbhoher, leichter AM Schuh. Perfekt für Alpentouren/-Überquerungen. 
oder
Specialized Pro MTB als Race Schuh mit Carbonsohle für Rennen/Marathon. 
Generell fahre ich immer mit Klickies.

Rucksack: 
Für kleine Halbtagestouren ohne viel Schnickschnack nehme ich mittlerweile den Evoc CC 10l mal kombiniert mit ner Deuter Trinkblase oder auch ohne. Oder halt ein Deuter Crossbike Tagesrucksack, wenn mal etwas mehr mit muss.
Auf ner Transalp nehme ich immer meinen Vaude Bike Alpin Air 25+5 mit.

Sattel: 
Jeder Hintern ist zu spezifisch um hier Satteltipps zu geben. Ich habe mich mal hier mit gebioMized auf meinem Rad vermessen lassen. Seit dem keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## TOM4 (3. Dezember 2011)

danke für eure antworten.

@orakel: wie ist denn das gehen mit den five ten + spd platten? da die sohle ja eher flach ist und die spd platten ja doch etwas auftragen - ist dann das gehen wie mit rennradschuhen + lookplatten?

bei "normalen" radschuhen sind ja diese klickplatten etwas zwischen den sohlen versenkt.

@vaude: ich finde die ganze bikelinie von denen wird etwas unterschätzt!

den rucksack http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...ps/Vaude/Products/10874/SubProducts/108743690
find ich schon seit längerem gut - vor allem gefällt mir dieses blau! (hab mir heuer mal ein bikeshirt von denen in diesem blau gekauft)

also werd mir den mal genauer ansehen.

die camelbags sind ja auch sehr gut und vor allem bewährt! aber ich bin eher der nicht "massenprodukt" typ.

deshalb ja auch rotwild und nicht spezi usw...! (obwohl, muss ich nochmal durchdenken, da ja rotwild jetzt auch bei stadler usw. erhältlich!)

bitte nicht falsch verstehen - wie gesagt spezi, camelbag usw. gut und bewährt!


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2011)

aber Camelbak hat die sicher bester Trinkblase und Platz für die Protektoren.
Am Evoc sind meinem Kumpel direkt die Zurrbänder abgerissen, da hab ich mich kurzerhand wieder umentschieden.


----------



## TOM4 (3. Dezember 2011)

Also die trinkblase hab ich bereits von camelbag im einsatz, die würd ich auch weiterverwenden od. eventuell noch eine größere dazukaufen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Dezember 2011)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Mal ne etwas subjektive Frage:
> Wer von euch hat den Fizik Nisene Sattel noch in gebrauch oder musste etwas anderes her? ....



Salve!
Das ist mein Haussattel Kein Leichtgewicht (312g), aber mein Po passt objektiv drauf wie A....auf E.....!
Habe sogar noch einen rotwild "r.e.d. three cowhide"






!
Also, wenn Du Deinen los werden willst; meine fizik nisene Design-Sammlung lässt sich noch erweitern
LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (3. Dezember 2011)

@TOM4
die SPDplatten sind VOLL versenkt, nix wie bei RRschuhen.
Kann ein Bild davon machen wenn es dich Intressiert
Genau den Vaude meinte ich auch, nur weiss ich nicht ob ich so Mutig bin für die blaue Variante


----------



## TOM4 (3. Dezember 2011)

Bild wäre super. Das heisst du stehst mit dem kompletten schuh auf dem pedal. Bist du mit dem xtr pedal zufrieden? Hast du ein gewicht? Denn ich kanns nirgendwo finden - marketinggag von shimano? Das xt wiegt ja ca. 409g - wenn das xtr nicht wesentlich leichter ist - dann würd ich schon eher zum xt tendieren! 

Bezüglich des rucksacks - die farbe macht ihn ja nochmals individueller - was mir sehr gefällt!!


----------



## TrailProf (3. Dezember 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Bild wäre super. Das heisst du stehst mit dem kompletten schuh auf dem pedal. Bist du mit dem xtr pedal zufrieden? Hast du ein gewicht? Denn ich kanns nirgendwo finden - marketinggag von shimano? Das xt wiegt ja ca. 409g - wenn das xtr nicht wesentlich leichter ist - dann würd ich schon eher zum xt tendieren!
> 
> Bezüglich des rucksacks - die farbe macht ihn ja nochmals individueller - was mir sehr gefällt!!


Ist zwar etwas offtopic hier, aber die Schuh Pedalfrage stelle ich mir auch gerade.
Nächstes Jahr gehts wieder ins Vinschgau und der Stand auf den Shimao Race Pedalen und Schuhen ist für zu Hause i.O. aber für die Alpen zu kippelig.
Überlege daher auch am XT Trail Pedal. Das wiegt lt. HS in Bonn nur 10gr. mehr als das XTR.(XT 408gr. XTR 398gr.)

@Orakel: das mit den FiveTen Schuhen hört sich super interessant an. Mich würde interessieren welche Schuhe du vorher gefahren bist, und wie deine Einschätzung zur Kraftübertragung im Anstieg ist.
Das man eingeklickt einen guten Stand hat leuchtet ein, aber wie schnell kommt man wieder raus, wenns brennt?


----------



## at021971 (3. Dezember 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> ...Bist du mit dem xtr pedal zufrieden? Hast du ein gewicht? Denn ich kanns nirgendwo finden - marketinggag von shimano? Das xt wiegt ja ca. 409g - wenn das xtr nicht wesentlich leichter ist - dann würd ich schon eher zum xt tendieren...


 
Du kannst das Gewicht vom XTR Pedal nicht finden, wo die Lösung doch so nahe liegt: http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/category-66/pedale-klick

Mein XTR PD-M980 wiegt 307 g. Das XTR PD-M985 mit Käfig kommt auf gewogene 371 g.

Die Pedale sind klasse und den Käfig habe ich noch nie vermisst!


----------



## at021971 (3. Dezember 2011)

Ein super bequemer Sattel, wenn sich das bei so einem Teil überhaupt so verallgemeinern läßt, ist der Fi'zi:k Aliante Carbon mit Carbon Inserts 
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ.../review-fizik-aliante-carbon-saddle-09-34890/

Wiegt zwar 227 g: http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-424/fi-zi-k-fizik-sattel-aliante-carbon

Hat mich aber dafür ohne größere Probleme mit dem Hintern über die 22 1/2 Stunden und 377 km unseres 'AlpX in One Day' gebracht.

Aber Achtung Aliante ist nicht gleich Aliante. Ich habe noch ein günstigeres Modell ohne Carbon und mit K:ium Gestell. Das ist auch nicht schlecht, kommt aber an den oben genannten nicht ganz heran.


----------



## Orakel (3. Dezember 2011)

374gr. für meine XTR Trailpedale.
Zu den FiveTen,bei langen strecken (so ab 45Km) schmerzen mir hinterher leicht die Fußsohlen, zur Kraftübertragung, im vergleich mit meinen PearlIzumi Alps III, sind die Pearls besser,da ist auch die Sohle steifer, rauskommen aus den FiveTen ist gar kein problem, geht gewohnt Shimano leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (3. Dezember 2011)

Haben sich antworten überschnitten


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2011)

Die Trailpedale wollte ich mir auch mal kaufen.
Habe es aber dann gelassen weil der Schuh nicht auf dem Käfig stehen kann.
Es handelt sich nur um einen Anprallschutz.
Habe dann zu den normalen SPD gegriffen.


----------



## luxaltera (3. Dezember 2011)

nachträglich. bild vom heutigen tag...




IMG_0568 by LuxAltera, on Flickr


----------



## TrailProf (3. Dezember 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> 374gr. für meine XTR Trailpedale.
> Zu den FiveTen,bei langen strecken (so ab 45Km) schmerzen mir hinterher leicht die Fußsohlen, zur Kraftübertragung, im vergleich mit meinen PearlIzumi Alps III, sind die Pearls besser,da ist auch die Sohle steifer, rauskommen aus den FiveTen ist gar kein problem, geht gewohnt Shimano leicht.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1023808


Hallo Orakel,
das sieht ja nicht schlecht aus. Das Cleat sitzt recht tief in der Sohle. Somit müßte der Pedalkäfig ja Kontakt zur Sohle haben, oder??
Müsste mich zum Probieren mal auf die Suche nach einem Shop in erreichbarer Nähe machen, shopmäßig ist hier leider ziemlich Diaspora, und Schuhe im Netz kaufen, weiss nicht.


----------



## heizer1980 (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahre die Mavic Alpine Schuhe in Verbindung mit den XT Trail Pedalen. Die Schuhe haben Kontakt zu den Käfigen und ich habe seit dem keine Probleme mehr mit meinem rechten Fuß.

Habe mal ne Frage an die C1FS fahrer. Hier wurde vor einiger Zeit mal diskutiert ob man das C1 mit einer Talas 150/120 bestücken sollte. Hat das mal jemand gemacht? Mit welchen Erfahrungen. Bei mir soll jetzt auch endlich die Reba runter und endlich was gutes drauf. Aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Entweder die 120`er Float oder die Talas, oder doch was anderes?


----------



## Knete (3. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Bolzer1711 (3. Dezember 2011)

Nein, heizer1980, ich habe es nicht ausprobiert, im C1 bleibt die 120ziger Fox drin, das C1 bleibt das Sorglosbike für die unkomplizierte Tour. 

Schaue mich eher nach einem AM um, damit ist die ganze Geometrie stimmiger.....


----------



## grosser (3. Dezember 2011)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Mavic Alpine Schuhe in Verbindung mit den XT Trail Pedalen. Die Schuhe haben Kontakt zu den Käfigen und ich habe seit dem keine Probleme mehr mit meinem rechten Fuß.
> 
> Habe mal ne Frage an die C1FS fahrer. Hier wurde vor einiger Zeit mal diskutiert ob man das C1 mit einer Talas 150/120 bestücken sollte. Hat das mal jemand gemacht? Mit welchen Erfahrungen. Bei mir soll jetzt auch endlich die Reba runter und endlich was gutes drauf. Aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Entweder die 120`er Float oder die Talas, oder doch was anderes?



Was soll die Fox besser können als die Reba?
bei meiner Fox 32 Float RL Fit wurde schon 2x die Gabelkrone/Standrohre gewechselt, weil die Standrohre darin knackten wie die Sau! Die Reba in meinem Winterrad ist nicht schlechter.
Wenn unbedingt dann nehme die Talas.


----------



## Orakel (4. Dezember 2011)

@TrailProf
ja, die Schuhe haben kontakt zum Käfig, ist nicht ganz so einfach an die FiveTen ranzukommen, mein Händler war der Verzweiflung ziemlich nah, da der Importeur in Holland sitzt und er seine Lieferung (musste vorab 20Paar ordern) ansatt im Dez.2010 im April diese Jahr kamen.
Könnte evt. besser werden da Adidas FiveTen gekauft hat.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2011)

Die FiveTen kommen aber doch nur auf den Pedalkäfig der Treilpedale, weil die Sohle so weich ist?

Ich bin mit dem Pedal durch den Laden gelaufen und habe allen möglichen Schuhe drauf gehalten.
Alle haben nur am Pedalkörper gestanden, keiner am Käfig?

http://assets2.fahrrad-xxl.de/stora...596/large/11_shimano_PDM_985_1.jpg?1294752767


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (4. Dezember 2011)

Dein Test mit den Schuhen deckt sich mit einem Test des Pedals in einer Bike-Bravo (Bike oder Mountainbike). Die haben das Gleiche festgestellt und geschrieben, dass der Käfig nicht die Standfläche des Pedals erhöht, aber die Fläche gegenüber dem Vorgänger etwas erhöht wurde.

Hier ein paar Tests: bike
 und velo total


----------



## RW_Eddy (4. Dezember 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die FiveTen kommen aber doch nur auf den Pedalkäfig der Treilpedale, weil die Sohle so weich ist?
> 
> Ich bin mit dem Pedal durch den Laden gelaufen und habe allen möglichen Schuhe drauf gehalten.
> Alle haben nur am Pedalkörper gestanden, keiner am Käfig?
> ...



Bin gerade mal in den Keller geflitzt und habe meine Shimano AM 50 Schuhe auf das XTR 985 Trail Pedal geklickt. Die Sohle des Schuhs berührt zwar die polierte Standfläche, kommt aber weder vorne noch hinten an den Pedalkäfig.
Vorteil des Trail Pedals ist nur die gößere "polierte" Standfläche. Das "Footfeeling" ist m.E. dadurch besser. Die größere Fläche merke ich deutlich.
Der Käfig ist nur Style. Zum fahren im ausgeklichten Zustand m.E. nicht zu gebrauchen.

Eddy


----------



## TrailProf (4. Dezember 2011)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Bin gerade mal in den Keller geflitzt und habe meine Shimano AM 50 Schuhe auf das XTR 985 Trail Pedal geklickt. Die Sohle des Schuhs berührt zwar die polierte Standfläche, kommt aber weder vorne noch hinten an den Pedalkäfig.
> Vorteil des Trail Pedals ist nur die gößere "polierte" Standfläche. Das "Footfeeling" ist m.E. dadurch besser. Die größere Fläche merke ich deutlich.
> Der Käfig ist nur Style. Zum fahren im ausgeklichten Zustand m.E. nicht zu gebrauchen.
> 
> Eddy



Hm, hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Pedal?
Das müsste in Verbindung mit den FiveTen doch funzen?!



Ich suche halt was "trailiges" möchte aber auf gar keinen Fall auf's Klick verzichten, bräuchte so ne Art eierlegende Wollmilchsau halt.
Was fahren denn die E1 Enduropiloten hier im Forum? Wie man so hört, soll das E1 ja voll tourentauglich sein, da fährt man doch keine reinen Flat-Pedale, oder??


----------



## TrailProf (4. Dezember 2011)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Hm, hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Pedal?
> Das müsste in Verbindung mit den FiveTen doch funzen?!
> 
> 
> ...



Oh shi....

Das Bild fehlt ja, hier der Link zum Pedal.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/pdpictures.html?pop=true&pdid=99


----------



## Orakel (4. Dezember 2011)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Der Käfig ist nur Style. Zum fahren im ausgeklichten Zustand m.E. nicht zu gebrauchen.
> 
> Eddy


Muss ich wieder sprechen , das liegt an der Sohle, (somit auch die frage von Rocky beantwortet), bei meinen Pearls ist auch so, wie du es mit deinen SH beschreibst, bei den 5Ten liegt der Schuh auf dem Käfig durch die sehr weiche Sohle auf, was ja der grosse vorteil der 5Tens ist und deshalb auch sogerne an Flats gefahren wird.


----------



## Orakel (4. Dezember 2011)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Oh shi....
> 
> Das Bild fehlt ja, hier der Link zum Pedal.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/pdpictures.html?pop=true&pdid=99


mit dem Pedal fährt meine Fr., im ausgeklickten zustand fühlt sie sich durch die grössere fläche sicherer, vorallem im etwas schwierigerem Gelände das ausklicken funktioniert wunderbar auch mit den FiveTens


----------



## at021971 (4. Dezember 2011)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Oh shi....
> 
> Das Bild fehlt ja, hier der Link zum Pedal.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/pdpictures.html?pop=true&pdid=99


 
Ich hatte die Shimano PD-M545 als erste Clickies an meinem RCC.09. Ich hatte mir davon versprochen, auch mal nicht eingeclickt fahren zu können und doch mehr Halt zu haben. Sie sind dann aber recht schnell den ganz normalen XTR Clickpedalen gewichen. Die kann man, wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat auch ohne eingeklickt zu seine fahren. Ist aber bei mir heute eigentlich nicht mehr notwendig, da ich aus den XTR Pedalen in jeder Lebenslage ohne Problem und Zeitverzug herauskomme und so auch in gröberem Gelände eingeclickt fahre.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (4. Dezember 2011)

Das ist richtig RW-Eddy, auch mein MT-91 sitzt zwar gut, auch seitlich auf dem Pedalkörper (XTR-Trail) auf, vorne und hinten ist hinten ist aber Luft zwischen Schuh und Käfig. Auch wenn man in die Pedale tritt kommt vorne kaum ein Kontakt zum Käfig zustande.

Ausgeklickter Zustand? Verstehe ich nicht....   wenn ich meinen Schuh mit den Cleats anhabe, dann klicke ich nach einer Zeit immer automatisch ein. Über einen längeren Zeitraum kann man doch nicht ausgeklickt fahren.

Genau das hat mich die ganze Zeit geärgert, es gibt kein Pedal, das Flat und Klick richtig gut vereint...   das 324er von Shimano ist ja auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Bergab oder auf einem Trailstück fahre ich gerne ausgeklickt, gibt mir einfach eine gewisse Sicherheit...   

Habe letztens im Internet die *Wellgo D-10 Magnesium DH *Pedalen gefunden und bestellt, sind zwar schwer, von der Verarbeitung sehen sie rein äußerlich gut aus. Habe die Pedalen noch nicht montiert, werde ich aber demnächst nachholen. Besser wie die 324er werden sie allemal sein.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe es mit den Zwitterpedalen veruscht.
Selbst bei Modellen mit echtem Käfig (die DH´s von Shimano) habe ich immer nach dem Einklicken gesucht.
Und das ist durch den Käfig schwieriger als ohne.

Also bin ich bei normalen Klicks geblieben.

Ich denke, bei dem Thema gibt es nur "schwarz oder weiß".
Also entweder Klick oder Flat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2011)

Es gab (oder gibt) günstige Shimanomodelle, bei denen bewegt sich NUR der hintere Einrastbalken, vorne muss man den Schuh einschieben.
Das ist Mist, besser beide Einrastbalken gehen auf und man kann einfach von oden aufs Pedal latschen und es macht "Klick".

So, und jetzt lass ich es etwas "Klicken", bis später.


----------



## grosser (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 
ich fahre das XT-Trail Pedal seit 6 Monaten und finde das der Ein- und austieg genauso gut funktioniert wie bei meinen XT-Pedalen ohne Käfig.
Ich vermisse auch nicht den Schuh Kontakt. Den Vorteil sehe ich beim Manöver üben, da hat man eine größere Aufstellfläche ohne sich ein zu klicken. Auch beim Anfahren im schwierigen Gelände, wenn man mal nicht gleich einrastet ist das Pedal von Vorteil. Wie im Leben ist das alles Geschmacksache und persönliches Empfinden!


----------



## grosser (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo luxaltera,
wie lange ist dein Vorbau und Schrittlänge? Ich bin auch 168cm SL 75cm, aber auf dem Bild sieht seine Sitzposition sehr gedrungen aus.

@ RockyRider66 
ich bin das x2 in Größe S mit 110er Vorbau gefahren, dann kann ich doch davon ausgehen, dass es mit einem 60-70er Vorbau zu kurz wird?!?
Das X1 hat ja ein 0,5cm kürzeres Oberrohr bei steileren Sitzwinkel, wie das C1. Ist das Alles kompliziert.


----------



## RW_Eddy (4. Dezember 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig RW-Eddy, auch mein MT-91 sitzt zwar gut, auch seitlich auf dem Pedalkörper (XTR-Trail) auf, vorne und hinten ist hinten ist aber Luft zwischen Schuh und Käfig. Auch wenn man in die Pedale tritt kommt vorne kaum ein Kontakt zum Käfig zustande.
> 
> Ausgeklickter Zustand? Verstehe ich nicht....   wenn ich meinen Schuh mit den Cleats anhabe, dann klicke ich nach einer Zeit immer automatisch ein. Über einen längeren Zeitraum kann man doch nicht ausgeklickt fahren.
> 
> ...


Hallo,
mit ausgeklicktem Zustand meine ich, dass es Stellen gibt wo man nicht die feste Verbindung haben will. Selbst wenn ich schnell aus den Klickies raus komme, gibts aber Momente wo Du keine Reaktionszeit mehr hast. Mir gehts zumindest so. 
Die Wellgo D10 hatte ich gestern Abend auch schon mal aufm Schirm. Hatte dann auch noch eine Lösung hier im Forum gefunden bei der eine Shimano PD A 530 Pedale nachträglich mit Pins ausgestattet wurde. Fand ich auch gut gelungen.
Passen bei den Wellgo auch die Shimano Cleats?

Grüsse Eddy


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> [...........ich bin das x2 in Größe S mit 110er Vorbau gefahren, dann kann ich doch davon ausgehen, dass es mit einem 60-70er Vorbau zu kurz wird?!?
> Das X1 hat ja ein 0,5cm kürzeres Oberrohr bei steileren Sitzwinkel, wie das C1. Ist das Alles kompliziert.



Nein, das passt.
Hat deine Stütze ein Ofset?
Welche Kröpfung hat dein Lenker?

Mein Freundin fahrt bei 1,70m:
*Syntace Vector DH, 680mm, 12 Grad (damit kommen die Lenkerenden etwa eine Lenkerbreite weiter nach hinten, als mit 8 Grad!)
*Vorbau: 75mm/ 6 Grad
* Sattelstütze mit 25mm Ofset (davon rd. 20mm genutzt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (4. Dezember 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> mit dem Pedal fährt meine Fr., im ausgeklickten zustand fühlt sie sich durch die grössere fläche sicherer, vorallem im etwas schwierigerem Gelände das ausklicken funktioniert wunderbar auch mit den FiveTens



Orakel, Orakel, du bringst einen auf Ideen,
aber so mach ich's. Die Pedale bestellen und schauen ob's funktioniert, und wenn nicht, kann ich die meiner Frau für Ihr Canyon immer noch untern Tannenbaum legen. Sind ja soooo schön silbern glänzend!


----------



## grosser (4. Dezember 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nein, das passt.
> Hat deine Stütze ein Ofset?
> Welche Kröpfung hat dein Lenker?
> 
> ...



Es ist eine RW 220er  Stütze ist gerade ohne Ofset?
Easton Carbon Haven 710mm, Kröpfung 9°, Risse 20mm


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2011)

Ja, das ist eine gerade Stütze.
Sollte aber gut funzen.


----------



## luxaltera (4. Dezember 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo luxaltera,
> wie lange ist dein Vorbau und Schrittlänge? Ich bin auch 168cm SL 75cm, aber auf dem Bild sieht seine Sitzposition sehr gedrungen aus.



vorbau ist 65mm (crankbrothers iodine2) ich bin 168 / 75SL
Zum Foto ist aber wichtig zu sagen das die sattelstütze eingefahren ist damit ich den fuss aufn boden bekomme... wenn die oben ist sitze ich ganz anders. also 12cm höher.


----------



## grosser (4. Dezember 2011)

luxaltera schrieb:


> vorbau ist 65mm (crankbrothers iodine2) ich bin 168 / 75SL
> Zum Foto ist aber wichtig zu sagen das die sattelstütze eingefahren ist damit ich den fuss aufn boden bekomme... wenn die oben ist sitze ich ganz anders. also 12cm höher.




@Rockyrider/luxaltera
Danke!


----------



## K3RMIT (4. Dezember 2011)

So nach dem anfänglichen motzen und beschweren möchte ich auch mal meinen kleinen Renner hier zeigen.
Muss jetzt mittlerweile sagen das ich mehr als wie zufrieden bin mit meinen roten Wilderer und fahre es saugerne und möchte nichts mehr anderes 
Verändert seit der Auslieferung habe ich folgendes.
-Ritchey WCS Lenker in weiss
-Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze in weiss
-SQ Lab 611Active Sattel
-KCNC Schaltröllchen in rot eloxiert 
-Formula RX Bremse 
-Hope floating Bremsscheiben rot eloxiert

Geplant für Weihnachten, liegt zum Teil schon zuhause. 
-Neuer Laufradsatz weisse Notubes Alpine mit rot eloxierten Nippeln und DT Swiss 240s Naben und Sapim CX-Ray Messerspeichen.
-Sram Kasette mit rot eloxierten Spider
-Rot eloxierte Kettenblattschrauben von Tune
-KMC Kette
-Shimano XTR Pedale

Ja und so sieht es aktuell aus 
Und ich bin total glücklich damit.

Leider sind die Fotos mal grottenschlecht.
Weiss garnicht wo's jetzt hakt, hab mit Digicam gemacht, dann mit Irfanview konvertiert und dann auf imageshak gestellt.....hmm suspekt...da erkennt man ja glei garnix mehr.
Naja ich hoff zu Weihnachten kommt mein LRS dann gibts gute Fotos 












Schönen Sonntag noch 
Martin


----------



## Düst__ (4. Dezember 2011)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Hm, hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Pedal?
> Das müsste in Verbindung mit den FiveTen doch funzen?!
> 
> 
> ...




Mein E1 ist voll tourentauglich...ich jedoch fahre ohne klicks...
5.10 kleben schon ordentlich, da rutscht nix. Hab also noch nie das gefühl gehabt ich brauch jetz mehr halt. Manchmal kleben sie sogar zu sehr. Also wenn ich mal krumm steh is nix mit durch drehn den fuss ordentlich platzieren. Muss den fuß dann schon anheben.

Und berghoch hatte ich mit klicks noch nie das gefühl gehabt "hoppla eingeklickt gehts besser hoch". Eher wenns tricky bergab geht das "ich fahr aus Angst nicht raus zu kommen langsammer oder bin unsicher" gefühl
Und bei mir steht das bergab düsen im vordergrund und berghoch nur mittel zum zweck..sehr, sehr, gemütlich 

Deshalb bleib ich bei flat....

War aber mal am überlegen mir diese hier zu bestellen. 
Eine seite klicken...andere seite stehen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6430828&postcount=48

die "D10"


----------



## RCC03-Biker (5. Dezember 2011)

Fahre bei meinem X1 seit diesem Sommer die NC-17 Supline III Flat-Pedale und die Five Ten Baron und bis von dieser Kombi sehr begeistert. Habe den Umstieg nicht bereut.


----------



## Corax1975 (5. Dezember 2011)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> So nach dem anfänglichen motzen und beschweren möchte ich auch mal meinen kleinen Renner hier zeigen.
> Muss jetzt mittlerweile sagen das ich mehr als wie zufrieden bin mit meinen roten Wilderer und fahre es saugerne und möchte nichts mehr anderes
> Verändert seit der Auslieferung habe ich folgendes.
> -Ritchey WCS Lenker in weiss
> ...


 

Sehr schönes bike!!!


----------



## K3RMIT (5. Dezember 2011)

Danke  
Ich bin gespannt auf den weißen LRS  bisschen ärgert mich nur das ich die Naben in weiß nicht bekomme. 
Wollte ursprünglich Tune king/Kong in weiß aber hab mich dann für die dtswiss entschieden aufgrund der umrüstbarkeit und flexibilität sowie des dt Swiss ratchet System  

Leider ist es mir bisschen schwer mit satten 13,9 kg
Da erhoff ich mir beim LRS ein halbes kg. Ziel war mal unter 12kg zu kommen aber jetzt bin ich froh wenn ich 12,5 mal schaffe da Komponenten wie sattel u Lenker bei mir keine Kompromisse zu lassen aufgrund von Komfort  
Und grade beim Sattel könnte man mit wenig Geld viel sparen an Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (5. Dezember 2011)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Danke
> Ich bin gespannt auf den weißen LRS  bisschen ärgert mich nur das ich die Naben in weiß nicht bekomme.
> Wollte ursprünglich Tune king/Kong in weiß aber hab mich dann für die dtswiss entschieden aufgrund der umrüstbarkeit und flexibilität sowie des dt Swiss ratchet System
> 
> ...




13,9Kg??? 
Was ist an deinem C1 so schwer?


----------



## K3RMIT (5. Dezember 2011)

Du keine Ahnung  ich war auch überrascht. 
Der Sattel dürft recht schwer sein mit 368gr glaub ich und der LRS hat 2kg aber sonst wüsste ich nicht wo die stecken. 
Ein Sigma Rox9.0 ist dran aber sonst halt sie ritchey und Rotwild Komponenten sowie kompl XT Ausstattung. 

Aaaaahhhhh *facepalm* ich vollhonk, während ich schreib fällts mir ein. 
12,9 kg waren's *sorry*
Und hoffe auf 12,5kg mit dem neuen LRS 
Die restlichen 500-600gr werden schwierig werden.


----------



## Vincy (5. Dezember 2011)

Der Rahmen gehört auch nicht zu den Leichtesten. Laut MB-Test knapp 3,2kg. Das neuere Modelljahr dagegen "nur" 3kg.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...fs-comp.299475.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm


----------



## K3RMIT (5. Dezember 2011)

Ah ok da versteckt sich einiges dann  aber egal, mein wunsch Wert wäre irgendwann mal 11,9 kg für mein C1 zu schaffen. 
Ich ging eigtl von serienmäßigen 12,5 kg aus und habe dann auf den LRS gehofft aber naja dann muss ich noch 600gr so suchen. 

Was mich wunderte das die Rotwild Komponenten schon sehr leicht waren, also das ritchey WCs Zeug war teilweise schwerer, gut die weiße Farbe u war dann reines Optik Tuning


----------



## TOM4 (5. Dezember 2011)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> .....Der Sattel dürft recht schwer sein mit 368gr glaub ich ......


  was ist denn das für ein sattel
alleine hier kannst du mind. 200g sparen 

und mit so kleinigkeiten die kein geld kosten, wie z.b. ganganzeige von den xt triggern runter usw. kannst du auch ein wenig an gewicht sparen - sind zwar keine welten - aaaber kosten nix und es läppert sich auch was zusammen

ach ja, weisse teile wiegen alle mehr als schwarze!


----------



## grosser (5. Dezember 2011)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Du keine Ahnung  ich war auch überrascht.
> Der Sattel dürft recht schwer sein mit 368gr glaub ich und der LRS hat 2kg aber sonst wüsste ich nicht wo die stecken.
> Ein Sigma Rox9.0 ist dran aber sonst halt sie ritchey und Rotwild Komponenten sowie kompl XT Ausstattung.
> 
> ...



Das klingt besser!


----------



## RW_Eddy (5. Dezember 2011)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Ah ok da versteckt sich einiges dann  aber egal, mein wunsch Wert wäre irgendwann mal 11,9 kg für mein C1 zu schaffen.



Das C1 FS 2011 von meiner Frau wiegt unter 12 KG (incl Pedale). Ist aber auch ein XS. Das Gewicht war jetzt Zufall. Neben der XT 9fach Gruppe incl Scheibenbremsen 160/160 ist nur ein mittelschwerer Notubes  LR Satz eingebaut (Crest, DT 340, DT 1,8/2,0, Alu-Nippel) 
Schwalbe 2,25er Reifen RoRo/RaRa mit Milch. Von der Haltbarkeit der Kombi bin ich positiv überrascht) Rest ist Stangenware.
Also nichts was besonders leicht ist.
Bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber der XS wog auch nur geringfüfig unter 3KG (mit Steuersatz,Sattelklemme,Dämpfer)

Ich denke unter 12 kannst Du auch hinbekommen, wenn das ein Ziel ist. Deine Farbkombi ist gut gelungen 
Mir selbst gefallen schwarze Züge etwas besser........


----------



## K3RMIT (5. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die komplente  ich überlege noch diese rot eloxierten Lager der Wippe und dämpferanlenkung zu tauschen, so wie bei den 2011er modellen. 
Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie hoch der Aufwand ist  

Sattel, glaub der sq Lab 611 active ist so schwer aber der passt auf mein ar*** wie angegossen deswegen muss der bleiben. 
Ich werde mal mit den LRS und der neuen kassette sowie kmc Kette nochmal neu wiegen  
Bremsscheiben hab ich 180/160 und will ungern vorne auf 160 gehen was zwar auch nochmal Gewicht wäre. 
Hab hinten schon nicht auf 180 umgebaut


----------



## Vincy (5. Dezember 2011)

Die Lager-Teile mußt dann schon nachträglich eloxieren oder lackieren. Von den neueren Modelljahren passen die nicht.
Wenn du mal mehr Federweg willst, brauchst dir nur die alten Umlenkhebel vom R.C1 FS 140 Cross oder R.E.D Three besorgen. Dann hast hinten 140 bzw 145mm Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (6. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es echt so wenig Rotwildfahrer, dass es kein eigenes Forum gibt? Wie schade


----------



## K3RMIT (6. Dezember 2011)

Echt? Die lagerteile passen nicht von den neuen Modellen? 
So'n schei**  
Nachträglich eloxieren das ich dann halbwegs den Farbton habe den ich will dürfte schwer werden oder?
Ich hab damals extra noch den 2009er Rahmen genommen weil der mir von der Formgebung speziell hinten die Wippe besser gefällt als die neueren Modelle  
Mehr federweg brauch ich nicht, aber danke für den Tip  

Weiß jmd was das kostet so Kleinkram eloxieren zu lassen??


----------



## ettan (6. Dezember 2011)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Gibt es echt so wenig Rotwildfahrer, dass es kein eigenes Forum gibt? Wie schade



Wunderte mich auch, da hier ja wirklich viel los ist...
Ein eigenes Forum würde auch die Übersichtlichkeit verbessern...


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2011)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> .............Weiß jmd was das kostet so Kleinkram eloxieren zu lassen??



Versuch es mal hier: http://shop.easyelox.de


----------



## K3RMIT (6. Dezember 2011)

Hieß es nicht das sich bei Rotwild keiner findet um das Forum zu betreuen? 

@ rockyRider
Danke für den link


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2011)

Betreuung barucht man im Kindergarten.
Wenn du was von Rotwild wissen möchtest, schreib sie einfach an oder ruf an.
Da bekommt in der Regel schnelle und  kompetente Antwort.

Ich vermisse es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K3RMIT (6. Dezember 2011)

Ja nur ist das, glaub ich, voraussetzung um ein eigenes markenforum hier zu bekommen. 
Die Argumentation von Rotwild war eben das man sich per Mail oder Facebook sich direkt an Rotwild wenden kann. 
Betreuung Brauch ich auch nicht im markenforum aber ein eigenes wäre irgendwie schon geil


----------



## Orakel (6. Dezember 2011)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Gibt es echt so wenig Rotwildfahrer, dass es kein eigenes Forum gibt? Wie schade


man möchte es von seitens Rotwilds nicht (wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere bei unserem Hausbesuch), wie Rocky geschrieben hat, kurzer Anruf bei Rotwild (Vorsicht neue TelNr.) und dir wird weiter geholfen, ist für mich ein wichtiger punkt warum ich Rotwild fahre, abgesehn von der Makellosen Verarbeitung und einzigartigen Design


----------



## Markusdr (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahre ein RCC 01, welches nun in die Jahre gekommen ist und dachte mir jetzt, ach nimst nen Canyon, das schon okay. Dann sah ich die 2012er Modelle und dachte oh ein c1, dann blätterte ich, oh ein c1 als 29er. Und ab dem Zeitpunkt bin ich völlig verwirrt =).


----------



## at021971 (6. Dezember 2011)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Hieß es nicht das sich bei Rotwild keiner findet um das Forum zu betreuen?


 
So etwas haben wir, bzw. Deichfräse, doch angelegt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=278. Da ist nur nicht so viel los. Getroffen wird sich wohl scheinbar lieber hier oder in dem eigenen R.C1 Thread.

Ich persönlich muß sagen, dass mir dieser zentrale Threat besser gefällt, als ein Forum in dem sich alles diversifiziert. So bekommt man eigentlich alles mit, was sich um das Thema Rotwild tut. Da finde ich die Hersteller Foren mit ihren hunderten von Threads schwerer zu überblicken.

Zudem geht es hier trotz aller Affinität zu Rotwild sehr entspannt zu. Auch kritische Meinungen oder Statements werden problemlos akzeptiert, was in vielen der Herstellerforen nicht der Fall ist. In denen geht es sogar oft soweit, dass kritische Posts gelöscht werden oder (seitens der Hersteller) Druck auf die Ersteller ausgeübt wird, den Inhalt ihres Post zu überarbeiten. Schau mal ins Liteville Forum rein und Du weißt, wie so etwas aussehen kann.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (6. Dezember 2011)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein RCC 01, welches nun in die Jahre gekommen ist und dachte mir jetzt, ach nimst nen Canyon, das schon okay. Dann sah ich die 2012er Modelle und dachte oh ein c1, dann blätterte ich, oh ein c1 als 29er. Und ab dem Zeitpunkt bin ich völlig verwirrt =).


Fachhändler/beratung oder Versender die frage aller fragen 
Wenn einer am Bike alles oder die meisten Arbeiten selber erledigen kann, einem die Produktpalette eines Versenders gefällt, ja dann.
Wenn du mit einem Versenderbike zum Händler musst hast du unter umständen die A...karte gezogen  was ich durch aus nachvollzien kann


----------



## Markusdr (6. Dezember 2011)

Naja ich wohne in Hamburg. Wenn Du nen Singlespeed sucht, ohne Bremsen in weiß, findest Du dafür 20 Händler. Wenn Du nen Stevens suchst, findest du einen Händler. Wenn Du was besonderes wie ein Rotwild sucht und dann auch noch ein bestimmtes und in Deiner Größe, keine Chance, dann kann ich erstmal 150km im Auto sitzen =/. Das ist mein Problem.


----------



## K3RMIT (6. Dezember 2011)

Dieses Problem werde ich in Zukunft haben und da versteh ich Rotwild nicht wie sie die Lizenzen an Shops vergeben. 
In Münchner Süd-Westen wo ich aktuell wohne gibt es 2 Rotwild Händler, in München wo man 20 min entfernt ist noch einen. 
Wenn ich nächstes Jahr zur freundin ziehe in münchner Nord Westen gibt es in Umkreis von 60km kein einzigen ;( 
Ich werde halt dann die langen Fahrten auf mich nehmen, was anderes wie Rotwild kommt mir eh nicht mehr ins Haus. 
Wenn ich schaue was mein Händler (danke an Markus von Radtlos in Gauting) schon kulanterweise geholfen hatt. 
Das Geld wenn ich hochrechne wäre ich bei einen Versand Bike schlechter weggekommen.


----------



## at021971 (6. Dezember 2011)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Naja ich wohne in Hamburg. Wenn Du nen Singlespeed sucht, ohne Bremsen in weiß, findest Du dafür 20 Händler. Wenn Du nen Stevens suchst, findest du einen Händler. Wenn Du was besonderes wie ein Rotwild sucht und dann auch noch ein bestimmtes und in Deiner Größe, keine Chance, dann kann ich erstmal 150km im Auto sitzen =/. Das ist mein Problem.


 
Dann nimm mal Kontakt zu hhninja81 auf. Der kommt auch aus Deiner Gegend und hat schon mehrere Rotwild Bikes gekauft. Ansonsten sende mal eine Mail an [email protected], da wird man Dir sagen, wo die nächsten Händler in Deiner Nähe sind.


----------



## K3RMIT (6. Dezember 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> So etwas haben wir, bzw. Deichfräse, doch angelegt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=278. Da ist nur nicht so viel los. Getroffen wird sich wohl scheinbar lieber hier oder in dem eigenen R.C1 Threat.
> 
> Ich persönlich muß sagen, dass mir dieser zentrale Threat besser gefällt, als ein Forum in dem sich alles diversifiziert. So bekommt man eigentlich alles mit, was sich um das Thema Rotwild tut. Da finde ich die Hersteller Foren mit ihren hunderten von Threats schwerer zu überblicken.
> 
> Zudem geht es hier trotz aller Affinität zu Rotwild sehr entspannt zu. Auch kritische Meinungen oder Statements werden problemlos akzeptiert, was in vielen der Herstellerforen nicht der Fall ist. In denen geht es sogar oft soweit, dass kritische Posts gelöscht werden oder (seitens der Hersteller) Druck auf die Ersteller ausgeübt wird, den Inhalt ihres Post zu überarbeiten. Schau mal ins Liteville Forum rein und Du weißt, wie so etwas aussehen kann.



Ja stimmt, irgendwie wird sich meist hier getroffen, ich weiß auch nicht warum? 
Vielleicht weil man häufig ins Tech Talk rein schaut und den Rotwild thread mitnimmt weil man eh grad da ist. 
Aktuell komm ich halt nur mit'n smartphone hier rein und da sehe ich das abonnierte Rotwild Forum nicht


----------



## Markusdr (6. Dezember 2011)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Teilen am Rotwild. Das c1 pro hat ja Beispielsweise die komplette XT Gruppe verbaut. Kann man sich sowas heutzutage ändern lassen beim Händel auf beispielsweise x0?

Die Frage der Fragen ist bei mir übrigens nicht nur Versender oder nicht sondern auch: 29er oder nicht =). Ich hab meine Räder ja immer lange und würde das gerne so beibehalten. Wird aber nun 29er ein Standrad oder ist es nur ein Trend der bald endet =). Ich weiß es nicht. So ein C1 29er sieht schon lustig aus irgendwie =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (6. Dezember 2011)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Teilen am Rotwild. Das c1 pro hat ja Beispielsweise die komplette XT Gruppe verbaut. Kann man sich sowas heutzutage ändern lassen beim Händel auf beispielsweise x0?
> 
> Die Frage der Fragen ist bei mir übrigens nicht nur Versender oder nicht sondern auch: 29er oder nicht =). Ich hab meine Räder ja immer lange und würde das gerne so beibehalten. Wird aber nun 29er ein Standrad oder ist es nur ein Trend der bald endet =). Ich weiß es nicht. So ein C1 29er sieht schon lustig aus irgendwie =)



XO --> Rahmenset kaufen selbst aufbauen!

26er/29er ich sehe das entspannt, bei meiner Körpergröße von 168cm kommt nur ein 26er in frage. Riesen steht das 29er besser! Es wird in Zukunft 2 Standards geben. Schau dir mal das Rotwild-Video von der Eurobike an http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/09/12/eurobike-2011-rotwild/ Ole erklärt das so schön!


----------



## at021971 (6. Dezember 2011)

Ob Trend oder nicht, ist doch erst einmal egal. Wenn ein 29er Dir gefällt und passt, dann sollte für Dich eine evtl. Modeerscheinung kein Entscheidungskriterium sein.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## grosser (6. Dezember 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> So etwas haben wir, bzw. Deichfräse, doch angelegt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=278. Da ist nur nicht so viel los. Getroffen wird sich wohl scheinbar lieber hier oder in dem eigenen R.C1 Thread.
> 
> Ich persönlich muß sagen, dass mir dieser zentrale Threat besser gefällt, als ein Forum in dem sich alles diversifiziert. So bekommt man eigentlich alles mit, was sich um das Thema Rotwild tut. Da finde ich die Hersteller Foren mit ihren hunderten von Threads schwerer zu überblicken.
> 
> Zudem geht es hier trotz aller Affinität zu Rotwild sehr entspannt zu. Auch kritische Meinungen oder Statements werden problemlos akzeptiert, was in vielen der Herstellerforen nicht der Fall ist. In denen geht es sogar oft soweit, dass kritische Posts gelöscht werden oder (seitens der Hersteller) Druck auf die Ersteller ausgeübt wird, den Inhalt ihres Post zu überarbeiten. Schau mal ins Liteville Forum rein und Du weißt, wie so etwas aussehen kann.



@at021971
da stimme ich dir zu!
Aber sag nichts gegen ##Liteville##, das kommt ja einer Gotteslästerung gleich
Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Biker und Sektenmitgliedern!


----------



## at021971 (6. Dezember 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> XO --> Rahmenset kaufen selbst aufbauen!



Das ist aber die teuerste Variante. Da wirst Du deutlich günstiger wegkommen, wenn Du gleich den Händler gewisse Komponenten tauschen läßt.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## K3RMIT (6. Dezember 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das ist aber die teuerste Variante. Da wirst Du deutlich günstiger wegkommen, wenn Du gleich den Händler gewisse Komponenten tauschen läßt.
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas



Sehe ich genauso! 
Mein C1 war auch kein komplettbike sondern ein Aufbau durch den Händler und da kannst natürlich sagen das du X0 haben willst. 
Grade jetzt am Ende der Saison sind die froh wenn's die rahmensets noch wegbekommen.


----------



## Vincy (6. Dezember 2011)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Teilen am Rotwild. Das c1 pro hat ja Beispielsweise die komplette XT Gruppe verbaut. Kann man sich sowas heutzutage ändern lassen beim Händel auf beispielsweise x0?
> 
> Die Frage der Fragen ist bei mir übrigens nicht nur Versender oder nicht sondern auch: 29er oder nicht =). Ich hab meine Räder ja immer lange und würde das gerne so beibehalten. Wird aber nun 29er ein Standrad oder ist es nur ein Trend der bald endet =). Ich weiß es nicht. So ein C1 29er sieht schon lustig aus irgendwie =)


 
Schau mal bei schaltwerk-bikes, dort kannst es nach deinen Wünschen zusammenstellen lassen.
http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/?page=117&p=1140


----------



## TrailProf (6. Dezember 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> @at021971
> da stimme ich dir zu!
> Aber sag nichts gegen ##Liteville##, das kommt ja einer Gotteslästerung gleich
> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Biker und Sektenmitgliedern!


 

Stimmt die Stimmung hier ist super, und es geht, auch bei kritischen Anmerkungen, immer fair zu.
Zudem kann man auch mal ein Thema ansprechen, welches nur indirekt mit Rotwild zu tun hat, wie zuletzt z.B. Schuhe, Pedale, Rucksack etc., ohne direkt einen vorn Latz zu kriegen.
Was man teilweise da so beim Querlesen in anderen Foren mitbekommt.....:kotz: 

Vielen Dank auch an alle die mir zu dem Thema Schuhe und Pedale geschrieben haben. Ich habe heute meine Shimano PD-M545 bekommen. Muss ich am kommenden WE gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Orakel (6. Dezember 2011)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Was man teilweise da so beim Querlesen in anderen Foren mitbekommt......


meine pers. Einschätzung, gerade deshalb wird es sich Rotwild dreimal Überlegen ein Herstellerforum zu Eröffnen.
Es geht auch so, die Jungs von Rotwild lesen abundan hier ja mit


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2011)

Solange es so gesittet und konstruktiv wie hier abgeht, hat man bei Rotwild sicher seine Freude am Forum.
Bei Rahmengrößen und Sonderaufbauten würde eine Forumsbereuung durch Rotwild sicher nicht viel weiter helfen.

Wer sein Bike selbst aufbauen möchte (so wie ich), kauft am besten das günstigste Modell und baut es um. Was über bleicbt geht in den BikeMarket.
Der Winter ist doch für soche Aktionen wie geschaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. Dezember 2011)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Stimmt die Stimmung hier ist super, und es geht, auch bei kritischen Anmerkungen, immer fair zu.
> ......



Salve!
Richtig Die Rotwild Ritter sind ja sowas von tiefenentspannt
Weiter so
LG, Günther


----------



## grosser (6. Dezember 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> meine pers. Einschätzung, gerade deshalb wird es sich Rotwild dreimal Überlegen ein Herstellerforum zu Eröffnen.
> Es geht auch so, die Jungs von Rotwild lesen abundan hier ja mit



Die lesen immer mit!
Sonntags hatte ich meinen E1 Beitrag geschrieben und montags vormittags, bei der Abgabe vom Testbike hatte Ole es schon gelesen. Durch das Forum kann man Probleme, Stimmungen und Wünsche direkt von den Bikern erfahren. Alutech geht sogar einen Schritt weiter und stellt Themen ein wie z.B. "Fanes AM - Wünsch dir was!"


----------



## Orakel (6. Dezember 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Die lesen immer mit!
> Sonntags hatte ich meinen E1 Beitrag geschrieben und montags vormittags, bei der Abgabe vom Testbike hatte Ole es schon gelesen. Durch das Forum kann man Probleme, Stimmungen und Wünsche direkt von den Bikern erfahren. Alutech geht sogar einen Schritt weiter und stellt Themen ein wie z.B. "Fanes AM - Wünsch dir was!"


ist bestimmt ein guter weg von Alutech, direkt mit dem Endkunden zukomminizeren, dort im Forum gibt es keine Fa....ker wie im hier schon erwähnten ......forum
Da Rotwild hier mitliest, werden sie die eine oder andere Anregung die wir untereinander austauschen vll. in ihre Überlegungen mit einbeziehen


----------



## K3RMIT (6. Dezember 2011)

Also ich muss auch sagen das wir Rotwild Ritter echt tiefenentspannt sind  
Wenn ich schaue, damals noch als mein Unmut über Rotwild noch da war und ich mich über einige Dinge ärgerte und das hier kundtat, kam echt nur normale Kritik und keine flames usw. 
Deshalb scheue ich mich auch nicht jetzt meine Meinung zu revidieren und das Bike mit dem ich mittlerweile mehr als nur zufrieden bin in anderen, besseren, licht darzustellen. 
Geile community hier


----------



## at021971 (6. Dezember 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Die lesen immer mit!
> Sonntags hatte ich meinen E1 Beitrag geschrieben und montags vormittags, bei der Abgabe vom Testbike hatte Ole es schon gelesen. Durch das Forum kann man Probleme, Stimmungen und Wünsche direkt von den Bikern erfahren. Alutech geht sogar einen Schritt weiter und stellt Themen ein wie z.B. "Fanes AM - Wünsch dir was!"


 
ADP liest hier definitiv mit! Denn als Fraemischs Rahmentauschaktionen wegen der Lackrisse anfing und ich bei unserem gemeinsamen Rotwildhändler ein R.C2 FS in der Mache sah, fragte ich Markus (den Händler), ob das schon der Austauschrahmen für das Bike sei, über dessen Probleme im Forum gerade heiß diskutiert wird. Worauf Markus mir gleich darlegte, dass man das bei ADP sehr wohl verfolgt hat und nicht ganz glücklich mit der Richtung unserer Diskussion war.

So hoffe ich und gehe eigentlich davon aus, dass so mancher Punkt, den wir hier aufgreifen und kritisch hinterleuchten, in zukünftige Produktplanungen eingeht.


----------



## TrailProf (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich muss unbedingt noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk kaufen, für mich.
Dachte da an ein Rotwild-Trikot für die kommende Saison.
http://www.otto-bikes.de/rotwild/rotwild-bekleidung/rotwild-race-jersey-ohne-sponsoren.html

Weiß jemand wie bei Rotwild die Größen ausfallen, bei eher klein geschittener Ware bräuchte ich XL sonst eher L; wie bei ner Rahmengröße halt.

PS. bitte nicht alle wegkaufen, lasst mir noch eins übrig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (6. Dezember 2011)

ich bin 191 cm groß, bei einem Körpergewicht zwischen 83 und 85 kg recht schlank und trage die Trikots in Größe L. Diese Art der Rotwild Trikots ist eher körperbetont geschnitten und sitzen dann fast wie eine zweit Haut. Wer es ein wenig luftig mag, sollte bei ähnlichen Parametern zu der Größe XL greifen. Langarmtrikots würde ich hingegen in XL kaufen, da wird es bei mir bei Größe L mit der Armlänge knapp. Hingegen ist meine Softshelljacke in Größe XL eher eine Nummer zu groß.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Dezember 2011)

Da stimme ich Thomas zu. Ich bin 190 cm groß bei 84 kg. Trage meine Rotwild-Trikots lang- wie kurzärmelig in Größe L. Jacken muss ich auch XL nehmen. Sportlich körpernaher Schnitt halt.


----------



## Orakel (7. Dezember 2011)

diese Bekleidungserie könnte zu uns Rotwildern passen 
www.mountainbike-magazin.de/fahrrad-trikot-wildzeit-sepp.591126.htm#image-591127


----------



## Markusdr (7. Dezember 2011)

Okay, meine Entscheidung ist gefallen =). Ich *will* ein Rotwild. Versender hin oder her, mir egal. 29er oder 26er muss ich mir durch den Kopf gehen lassen, aber es wird ein Rotwild werden.


----------



## luxaltera (7. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## K3RMIT (7. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch auch von mir  
Wirst ein Bike fahren das aus der Masse raus sticht und ein echter Hingucker ist


----------



## Vincy (7. Dezember 2011)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich muss unbedingt noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk kaufen, für mich.
> Dachte da an ein Rotwild-Trikot für die kommende Saison.
> http://www.otto-bikes.de/rotwild/rotwild-bekleidung/rotwild-race-jersey-ohne-sponsoren.html
> ...


 
Die Race-Trikots sind sehr eng geschnitten und auch recht dünn.
Bei fun-corner gibt es desöfteren Schnäppchen. Anfang des Jahres bekam man da Trikots dort für die Hälfte.  http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?list=WG000687


----------



## TrailProf (7. Dezember 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die Race-Trikots sind sehr eng geschnitten und auch recht dünn.
> Bei fun-corner gibt es desöfteren Schnäppchen. Anfang des Jahres bekam man da Trikots dort für die Hälfte.  http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?list=WG000687



Hallo,
werde dann wohl aufgrund eurer Tipps mal eher XL probieren, bin ja mehr Tourer als Racer und im Gegensatz zum Trikot (noch) nicht so recht dünn.
Übrigens danke für den Link zu FunCorner. Die haben ja doch einige gute Schnapper, werde vlt. doch noch etwas warten bis das passende Modell reduziert ist. Im Moment ist nur das Longsleeve reduziert.


----------



## Markusdr (7. Dezember 2011)

Mal ne Frage, hab eIn Angebot für ein C1 pro bekommen, mit einem Update von xt auf xtr für einen entsprechenden Aufpreis, der sich aber im Rahmen hält. Aber mal ehrlich, lohnt das? Die neue Xt soll ja gut sein. Danke


----------



## RW_Eddy (7. Dezember 2011)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, hab eIn Angebot für ein C1 pro bekommen, mit einem Update von xt auf xtr für einen entsprechenden Aufpreis, der sich aber im Rahmen hält. Aber mal ehrlich, lohnt das? Die neue Xt soll ja gut sein. Danke



Wenn Du Dich daran erfreuen kannst, lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall.
So würd ich es sehen.....

Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke zahnkränze und andere verschleissteile sind als xt genausogut wie xtr abe wesentlich teurer beim erneuern. Die Schalthebel, kurbeln, umwerfer und Schaltwerk machen da schon mehr Sinn wegen Gewicht.  Bremsen ist Geschmacksache und sollte man mal getestet haben... Ich denke Funktionalität und Haltbarkeit ist bei xt völlig zufriedenstellend. Es kommt darauf an ob du dir das Gewicht sparen willst und bereit bist dafür entsprechend mehr zu zahlen. Ist echt ne geldbeutelfrage... Da Hausaufgaben für selbstbeschenkung das beste ist was es gibt, kannst du ja mal eine gewichtstabelle machen und auswerten ob dir das (plus die andere optic) die extra Knete Wert ist. Beim schalten selbst wirst du nicht viel Unterschied merken...


----------



## luxaltera (7. Dezember 2011)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich daran erfreuen kannst, lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall.
> So würd ich es sehen.....
> 
> Eddy



So schön kurz und knackig kann man es auch sagen...


----------



## Markusdr (7. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Antwort. Hat mir die Enscheidung nicht leichter gemacht aber, aber ich weiß was los ist. Ich fand ja auch die x0 nicht schlecht mit dem Carbon =). Ich werd mal schauen.


----------



## grosser (7. Dezember 2011)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, hab eIn Angebot für ein C1 pro bekommen, mit einem Update von xt auf xtr für einen entsprechenden Aufpreis, der sich aber im Rahmen hält. Aber mal ehrlich, lohnt das? Die neue Xt soll ja gut sein. Danke



Wie hoch wäre der Aufpreis?


----------



## Markusdr (7. Dezember 2011)

Um die 600 für xtr statt xt.


----------



## grosser (7. Dezember 2011)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Um die 600 für xtr statt xt.



<=3000 würde ich xtr nehmen


----------



## TOM4 (8. Dezember 2011)

hi, 

anbei die ersten bilder von meinem x1! (resteaufbau!!)

bin sehr glÜcklich!

gewicht vorerst 13,9kg in der jetzigen ausführung = winterausführung!

möcht aber noch ein wenig leichter werden - also gabel, pedale,... werden auf jedenfall noch getauscht. 
vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja noch ein paar tipps geben, wo ich am besten noch gewicht spare - also xtr statt xt teile werd ich vorerst mal nicht in betracht ziehen - aber z.b. über meinen lenker und reifen (momentan bontrager xr4) usw. werd ich auf jedenfall mal nachdenken!

gruß tom

p.s. die leitung die da so herum hängt, ist die bremsleitung - die ist zu kurz muß ich noch austauschen - und für die ganz argen adleraugen unter euch - das hintere schaltseil kommt auch noch neu -war auch zu kurz!


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahre eigentlich nur 2 Produkte aus der XTR Serie.
Aber nicht wegen des geringen Gewichtvorteils, sondern wegen der Funktion.

XTR Umwerfer (sind einfach haltbarer)
Schalthebel (weil am unteren hebel 2 Gänge auf einmal wechselbar sind)

Am AM und Enduro besonders XTR nicht:
Kurbeln (das große Blatt hat schnell Zahnausfall und ist sehr teuer)
Schaltwerk (weil der Carbonkäfig gerne durch die Erschütterungen abbricht)
Bremse (hat weichen Druckpunkt und etwas weniger Bumms als eine XT)

Ich denke, dass eine XT der XTR in Sachen Funktion keinesfall unterlegen ist.
Die Bremse finde ich sogar besser.


----------



## K3RMIT (8. Dezember 2011)

Das einzige was ich auch als xtr nehmen würde ist schaltwerk, Schalthebel und Kurbel aber die xt kettenblätter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Dezember 2011)

passen die XT Blätter jetzt auf XTR Kurbeln?
Früher ging das nicht.


----------



## Orakel (8. Dezember 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> anbei die ersten bilder von meinem x1! (resteaufbau!!)
> 
> ...


sieht doch schon gut aus  bei den Reifen kannst du Gewicht holen, evt. auch beim Lrsatz, kommt darauf an welchen du verbaut hast.


----------



## Markusdr (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich danke euch. Konnte die neue XT nicht auch zwei Gänge aufeinmal?

Ich hab mal ne Frage zu den Laufrädern. Was ist das: 
*DT SWISS RC16 RWS*

wenn ich danach suche, finde ich nur Rotwildseiten wo die verbaut sind =). Aber welche Narben sind da drin etc.?

Danke


----------



## TOM4 (8. Dezember 2011)

@orakel: danke. Ja die reifen kommen im sommer eh runter- lrs ist ein crossmax st. (Hab eine teileliste angehängt)


----------



## at021971 (8. Dezember 2011)

Markusdr schrieb:


> ....Ich hab mal ne Frage zu den Laufrädern. Was ist das: *DT SWISS RC16 RWS...*


 
Das ist ein extra für Rotwild gelabelter XC/CC-LRS. Wäre eher was für das R.C1/R.C2 oder R.R1/R.R2 und nicht für eine AllMountain. Schaut man in den Rotwild Katalog, kann man davon ausgehen, dass er etwas hochwertiger als der X1800 ist, der 2012 durch den RC18 QR ersetzt wurde.

Ich vermute mal, dass er in der Nähe des X1600 anzusiedeln ist. Bei diesem LRS kommt eine 350er Nabe zum Einsatz und er verwendet schon anstatt der Sperrklinken das DT Swiss Ratchet System. Die Speichen sind DT Competition mit ProLock Hexagonal Alu Nippeln. Mein X1600 bringt es auf 1.732 g und wiegt damit deutlich mehr als angegeben und man von der Bezeichnung her annehmen könnte.


----------



## dliwtor (8. Dezember 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das ist ein extra für Rotwild gelabelter XC/CC-LRS. Wäre eher was für das R.C1/R.C2 oder R.R1/R.R2 und nicht für eine AllMountain. Schaut man in den Rotwild Katalog, kann man davon ausgehen, dass er etwas hochwertiger als der X1800 ist, der 2012 durch den RC18 QR ersetzt wurde.
> 
> Ich vermute mal, dass er in der Nähe des X1600 anzusiedeln ist. Bei diesem LRS kommt eine 350er Nabe zum Einsatz und er verwendet schon anstatt der Sperrklinken das DT Swiss Ratchet System. Die Speichen sind DT Competition mit ProLock Hexagonal Alu Nippeln. Mein X1600 bringt es auf 1.732 g und damit deutlich mehr als angegeben und man von der Bezeichnung her annehmen könnte.


 
Der RC16 wiegt ca. 1750-1760g. Also etwas leichter als der X1800. 
Was genau für Naben und Speichen verbaut sind?!? 

Gibt es wohl auch nur als Centerlock - machen aber insgesamt einen guten Eindruck. 2 Speichen sind rot - jeweils bei VR und HR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (8. Dezember 2011)

Das sind DT 370 Naben, erkennbar am Gewinde an der HR-Nabenachse. Somit auch Klinken. Wieder mal eine "Mogelpackung".  
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/447776/cat/22
Das etwas geringere Gewicht ist wegen Centerlock. Der LRS ist vergleichbar mit den älteren X1800, dort gab es auch Centerlock. Speichen dürften wohl DT Competition sein.
Die X1600 mit Centerlock wiegen ca 1620g, mit 6-Loch etwas mehr ca 1720g. Die haben DT 350 Naben (mit Zahnscheiben).
Die sind für AM nicht geeignet, wenn den schmalen Felgen (Maulweite 18mm). Bei grober Fahrweise auch recht dellenanfällig. 
Da sind die M1600 oder M1800 schon besser geeignet, oder der neue recht leichte LRS XM1650 (alle mit Maulweite 19,5mm).
Die Modellbezeichnungen passen aber häufig nicht mit dem Gewicht über ein, leider meistens schwerer.


----------



## SirRHadfield (9. Dezember 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> anbei die ersten bilder von meinem x1! (resteaufbau!!)
> 
> ...



Schöner Aufbau, ich mag individuelle Räder!
Laß mich raten, Deine bisherige Leitung zur Sattelstütze war auch zu kurz für die Verlegung am X1? Ich hab nen ganzen Jagwire-Satz gebraucht um sie anschließen zu können, immerhin mal ein Vorteil der mechanischen Zug-Lösung. 
Welche Breite haben Deine Reifen, ich bin immer am überlegen, ob ich mir in den ST mehr als die 2,25er NN erlauben möchte.

Und meine breiteren FRM sind sowieso nicht so wirklich für den AM-Einsatz geeignet trotz meines Fliegengewichtes.

Gruß Urs


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Dezember 2011)

2,4 passt beim X1.
Auch die hoch bauende RubberQueen.
Aber der wird es im Matsch dann eng.


----------



## SirRHadfield (9. Dezember 2011)

Dem Hinterbau habe ich die 2,4er zugetraut, nur bei den doch recht schmalen Crossmax ST bin ich mir unsicher, ob was breites so gesund wäre.






Mein zweiter Laufradsatz ist zwar breiter als der ST, aber den leichten Kram wollte ich eigentlich nicht in verblockterem Gelände fahren






Aber eigentlich hat mir bislang der 2,25er NN auch gereicht. mal sehen wie lange noch... 

Gruß Urs


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Dezember 2011)

Du kannst auf der Felge ohne Weiteres einen 2,4er Reifen fahren.
Weder ich noch mein Bruder haben da irgendwelche nennenswerte Schwierigkeiten feststellen können.
Selbst 2,4er Standardreifen mit Laterxmilch schlauchlos hat gefunzt.


----------



## TOM4 (9. Dezember 2011)

Urs, 1. Danke 2. Die Leitung ist sich gerade noch ausgegangen und da die Stützenhöhe noch nicht fix ist, wirds noch besser 3. Ich hab momentan einen Bontrager XR4 in 2,35 (diese Breite gibt auch Mavic frei) und hab eigentlich keine nennenswerte Probleme damit.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Vincy (9. Dezember 2011)

Den NNic gibt es auch mit 2,35. Probleme gibt es meistens, wenn man bei schmalen Felgen mit niedrigen Reifendruck (< 2bar) fährt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Dezember 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Den NNic gibt es auch mit 2,35. Probleme gibt es meistens, wenn man bei schmalen Felgen mit niedrigen Reifendruck (< 2bar) fährt.



Ich habe weder den NN in 2,35 gesehen, noch mit <2,0bar Probleme gehabt.
Ich glaube, die gibt es nur in Foren, nicht in der Realität...........


----------



## Markusdr (9. Dezember 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich habe weder den NN in 2,35 gesehen, noch mit <2,0bar Probleme gehabt.
> Ich glaube, die gibt es nur in Foren, nicht in der Realität...........



NN in 2,35 gibts doch überall, selbst in 29" =).

Mal was anderes, was haltet Ihr von absenkbaren Sattelstützen? beispielsweise an meinem kommenden C1 =). Schickschnak oder nur was für die X1 oder doch ganz cool?


EDIT: Sind das Spikes? Wie fährt es sich mit sowas?


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Dezember 2011)

UPS!
Solange habe ich nach dem Schlappen schon nicht mehr geschaut.
Den gibt es doch nicht schon ewig?

Ich halte von den Variostützen (noch) nix.
Zuviele Krankheiten, zu geringer Verstellbereich, mangelhafte Zuganbindung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davrick (9. Dezember 2011)

Ob eine Variostütze sinnvoll ist oder nicht, hängt viel davon ab, was/wo du fährst. Für 1000hm gerade hoch und 1000hm gerade runter, braucht man sicher keine. Bei Auf-und-Ab Trails mit technischen Stücken meiner Meinung nach unverzichtbar.

Seitdem ich meine habe, werde ich mir definitiv kein Bike mehr ohne kaufen. Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass meine auch problemlos funktioniert - das geht vielen Usern im Forum anscheinend anders.


----------



## Markusdr (9. Dezember 2011)

Bei was nutzt man die denn wirklich? Ich fahre in den Harburger "bergen". Da geht es wenig Schotter rauf und runter sondern eher viele Trails und kleinere Wege


----------



## Davrick (9. Dezember 2011)

Viele Trails und kleinere Wege klingt schon eher nach einem Gebiet für eine Variostütze.
Ich selber benutze meine eigentlich bei so gut wie jeder kleinen Abfahrt, also auch bei Abfahrten, die ohne Vario auch problemlos gingen, die mit abgesenktem Sattel aber mehr Spaß machen. Wenn man sich einmal dran gewöhnt hat, lernt man das zu schätzen.
Und bei technischen Stücken (Hinterrad versetzen o.ä.), bei denen man sich einfach mehr Bewegungsfreiheit wünscht.

Frag dich einfach, ob du auf deinen Fahrten manchmal lieber mit abgesenktem Sattel fahren würdest, ihn aber nur nicht absenkst, weil sich für das kleine Stück der Aufwand nicht lohnt. Wenn ja, kann ich dir eine empfehlen.

Sind gut angelegte Euro und Gramm - vorausgesetzt, die Stütze zickt nicht rum.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Dezember 2011)

Davrick schrieb:


> ............
> Frag dich einfach, ob du auf deinen Fahrten manchmal lieber mit abgesenktem Sattel fahren würdest, ihn aber nur nicht absenkst, weil sich für das kleine Stück der Aufwand nicht lohnt. Wenn ja, kann ich dir eine empfehlen.
> 
> Sind gut angelegte Euro und Gramm - vorausgesetzt, die Stütze zickt nicht rum.



Gut auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (9. Dezember 2011)

@Markusdr:
Wenn man Spikes aufgezogen hat, dann hat man das Gefühl man hat einen Bremsfallschirm am Rad hängen. Es war ein bisschen übertrieben, aber der Rollwiderstand ist sehr hoch, dazu kommt noch ein gewisser Geräuschpegel. Auf normalen Asphalt darf man die Kurven nicht mit einer übermäßigen Schräglage fahren, man rutscht schneller weg. Bei Eis und Schnee eine tolle Sache, wirklich deutlich mehr Grip, aber die Physik hat man damit nicht überwunden, nur den Grenzbereich etwas hinausgeschoben. Für meine täglich Arbeitsfahrt im Winter unverzichtbar......

Habe mir auch eine Variostütze zugelegt, das wollte ich einfach mal testen. Bin jetzt noch nicht extrem damit unterwegs gewesen, die Vorredner haben aber recht.....   bisher bin ich alle Trails mit einer normalen Sattelstütze gefahren, zu 90% bliebt die oben, an steilen Stellen ist man halt hinter den Sattel, in engen Kurven oder kniffeligen Stellen ist man konzentriert und langsam gefahren. Nur an den heftigen Streckenabschnitten oder wenn ich wusste jetzt gehts nur noch bergab, habe ich diese mal versenkt. 
Es gibt einem ein gewisses Sicherheitgefühl, der Schwerpunkt ist tiefer, am Fahrverhalten ändert sich etwas, dafür denkt man, man sitzt auf einem Kinderrad   ;-)   ....wie bei einer versenkten Stütze halt...  
....der einzige Vorteil, man muss nicht mehr absteigen um die Stütze zu verstellen  ;-)  Nachteil, das Bike wird gleich mal 300 gr. schwerer.

Wenn man sie aber einmal montiert hat, ist es wie immer, man benutzt sie häufiger. Dann versenkt man diese nicht immer zu 100% (100mm) sondern mal nur um 50mm und hat schon ein etwas besseres Gefühl.


----------



## TrailProf (9. Dezember 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du kannst auf der Felge ohne Weiteres einen 2,4er Reifen fahren.
> Weder ich noch mein Bruder haben da irgendwelche nennenswerte Schwierigkeiten feststellen können.
> Selbst 2,4er Standardreifen mit Laterxmilch schlauchlos hat gefunzt.


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich fahre den Conti MKII in 2,4" mit meinen 82 kg Nettogewicht (nackich) auf der ST-Felge mit 1,7 bar vo. und 1,9 bar hinten. Da schwimmt oder wandert gar nix, und Pannen?? Was ist das?
Die Karkasse des Reifens baut auf der Felge übrigens 57mm breit. Das reicht auch für grobes Geläuf.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Dezember 2011)

Nicht dass wir uns falsch verstehen:
Ich sehr viel mit abgesenkter Stütze.
Keine Abfahrt mit Stütze oben.
Die Variostütze würde das nur etwas vereinfachen.

Es ist allerdings für mich verwunderlich, wieveiel Bike man beim AX trifft, die Abfarten wie Fimbapass, Montozzoscharte usw. mit ausgezogender Stütze versuchen.
Was dabei rauskommt ist fast schon vorher klar...............


----------



## TrailProf (9. Dezember 2011)

Davrick schrieb:


> Frag dich einfach, ob du auf deinen Fahrten manchmal lieber mit abgesenktem Sattel fahren würdest, ihn aber nur nicht absenkst, weil sich für das kleine Stück der Aufwand nicht lohnt. Wenn ja, kann ich dir eine empfehlen.
> Sind gut angelegte Euro und Gramm - vorausgesetzt, die Stütze zickt nicht rum.


 
Ich fahre seit kurzem eine Kindshox, ohne Remote und Kabelsalat und muss sagen es ist einfach nur genial.
Und als i-Tüpfelchen passt das weinrote Eloxal optisch top zu Rotwild.
Würde sagen, die beste Investition ever.


----------



## SirRHadfield (9. Dezember 2011)

Super, danke Euch!
Derzeit hab ich v+h 2,25er tubeless NN drauf. Wobei der letzte neu gekaufte einen grauenhaften Rundlauf hat. Es geht ja die Mähr, daß es innerhalb des Trail-Stars immernoch Qualitäts-Unterschiede gibt, je nachdem wo man die Reifen kauft. 
Unterhaltsam finde ich auch, daß man die NN als "tubeless" und als "tubeless ready" bekommt. Deshalb wollte ich eigentlich abwarten, bis die tubeless-Contis auch die blackChiliCompound haben.

Gruß Urs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mein x1 ohne sattelstütze gekauft und dann die Reverb von rockshox nachgerüstet. Hat 12,5cm und bei meiner Größe sitzt die auf Anschlag. Voll ausgefahren habe ich die perfekte Höhe. Sehr zuverlässiges Ding mit unmerklichem Spiel und guter leitungsführung sowie Remote. Habe damals viel darüber gelesen und die "serienmäßige" von Crankbrothers hat eher schlechte Reviews bekommen. 
Wie mein Vorredner schon schrieb. Gute Investition bei technischerer Fahrweise. Holprige Abfahrten und enge Kurven würde ich ohne viel langsamer fahren und da ich auf meinem gr. S Rahmen nicht viel Platz nach vorne habe ist das für mich Ideal. Auch auf langen Strecken mal die sitzposition 1-2cm verstellen zu können ist für mich sehr angenehm... Also nicht nur besser für die Technik sondern auch für den Komfort. In der Stadt Bräuche ich an Ampeln nicht immer runter sondern einfach Knopfdruck und Fuß auf den Boden... Ich will sicher nicht mehr ohne. Kleinere Leute wie ich sind mit einer variostütze sicherlich besser beraten da der kleine Spalt zwischen Sattel und Vorbau etwas weniger bedrohlich wird bei frickligen Passagen oder wenn die grüne Welle nicht mitmacht.


----------



## SirRHadfield (9. Dezember 2011)

Zur Variostütze:
Ich hab sie mir Anfang des Jahres gekauft und dachte auch zuerst, es wäre mehr eine nette Spielerei welche man selten benutzt. Aber seit ich sie habe frage ich mich, wie ich je ohne sie leben konnte. Selbst beim AX, wo ich mir nach all den Alpencrossen dachte, es geht entweder ewig rauf oder halt runter, wurde mir klar, daß man sie echt gut brauchen kann.
Gerade mit der Fernbedienung ist es echt herrlich, da man mitten im Flow jederzeit hoch oder runter kann. Ich benutze das Ding unheimlich viel. Allerdings kann sie meiner Meinung nach erst zusammen mit der Fernbedienung ihr volles Potential ausspielen. Sogar beim 24h-Rennen (wo ich bislang noch nie den Sattel verstellt hatte) kann man sie großartig brauchen. Runterblasen abgesenkt und beim Rausbeschleunigen im Wiegetritt wieder hoch, herrlich!

Zu den Spikereifen:
Ich hab die Dinger seit ich mal in Finnland gewohnt habe und dort waren sie überlebenswichtig. Hierzulande ist man mit dem MTB doch eher im Schnee als auf dem Eis, da reicht eigentlich ein grober Reifen. Aber da ich sie eh habe... 
Und der Grip ist aber einfach enorm, Nosewheely mitten auf dem See, kein Problem! Ich hoffe, daß mir übernächste Woche der Scharzwald einen Winter bieten kann.


----------



## SirRHadfield (9. Dezember 2011)

Ach ja nochwas, die vorbereitete Zugverlegung für die Remotestütze ist beim X1 wirklich traumhaft. Da ist der Zug sauber verräumt und bildet keine Schlaufe überm Hinterrad.
Allerdings hat man nicht extrem viel Spiel mit der Einbaulänge.
Ich bin 180, hab vergleichsweise kurze Beine und einen M-Rahmen, da könnte die Kindshock 950i maximal noch ca. 2cm runter.

Gruß Urs


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Dezember 2011)

Mein neues Bike bekommt auch eine versenkbare Sattelstütze verpasst. Ich denke im Moment zwar noch, es wird ne Spielerei. Aber vielleicht überzeugt mich das Ganze ja bald. Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob es eine Kindshock oder Rock Shox wird. Tendiere aber zu der sorgloseren Kindshock.


----------



## SirRHadfield (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich persönlich würde auch eher zur Kindshock raten, auch wenn man hier im Forum furchtbare Horrorgeschichten liest.
Meiner Frau habe ich die RS Reverb ans Rad montiert und ich finde 
a) den Hebel unergonomischer
b) die Einstellbarkeit der Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit unnötig
c) das hydraulische System ist mir persönlich nicht so lieb, da es aufwendiger in der Erstmontage ist (werksmäßig mies entlüftet, bei Kürzungen muß eh entlüftet werden) und bei Ausfällen der Fernbedienung auf Tour nicht wie die KS direkt an der Stütze bedient werden kann.

Dafür ist sie angeblich haltbarer und wurde in der MB besser getestet. Bei uns funktionieren beide Stützen fehlerfrei, dazu habe ich also bislang keine Meinung.

Gruß Urs


----------



## Markusdr (9. Dezember 2011)

Nicht das ich was falsch verstehe, man senkt das Ding ab und fährt dann aber im stehen oder? Der Vorteil ist dann, dass einen der Sattel nicht nervt. Richtig?

Nächste Frage, habe ich am C1 eine ordentliche Möglichkeit den Zug ordentlich zu verlegen?

Gibt es eigentlich nen Lockout für Gabel/Dämpfer am Lenker? Da iwrds dann ja irgendwann voll, wenn da noch nen Polar und nen Garmin hängt =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (9. Dezember 2011)

Ja richtig ! und dann werden technische Passagen besser fahrbar weil der Schwerpunkt tiefer is und besser variiert werden kann .


----------



## TOM4 (9. Dezember 2011)

hi zusammen,

einen kurzen (im wahrsten sinne des wortes - gerade mal 1h auf feld-, wald- und forstweg) fahrbericht zum x1.

also ich hätte mir nie gedacht das ein bike diese fw-klasse so einen vortrieb haben kann
hier ist sicherlich der fahrer der limitierende faktor in puncto vortrieb

zum immer wieder mal diskutiertem thema "wippen" - ich glaub rockyrider hats mal in einem thread geschrieben - "man muß wirklich auf den dämpfer schauen, um zu sehen das es wippt" - also ich weiss nicht wie das rotwild gemacht hat, aber wenn ich nicht runterschau, dann merk ichs einfach nicht, das sich der dämpfer bewegt und ich mußte auch bei asphaltstücken immer wieder runter sehen, ob der dämpfer auf propedal steht oder offen ist!

auch wiegetrittfahren läßt sich hervorragend machen - da merk ich eher das wippen der gabel, als das vom hinterbau.

das ganze fahrverhalten ist jetzt schon so gut, obwohl ich wirklich nur eine sehr schnelle grundeinstellung vorgenommen hab und der luftdruck im dämpfer sicher noch nicht passt. (brauch etwas mehr druck)

also wenn ich das ganze setup mal ordentlich gemacht hab, dann wirds sicher noch viiiieeeel besser!

zum thema variostütze - ich hab seit ca. 2 monaten eine joplin 4 r und ich muß sagen ich hätt mir auch nicht gedacht, das das absenken der stütze so viiiiel mehr fahrspass bedeutet! 
aber ich muß sagen, wenn eine variostütze, dann nur mit remote! (meine meinung)

die zugverledung für variostützen am x1 ist ja auch mal sehr vorbildlich.

Auf den Punkt gebracht - ist das x1 für mich ein Rad für jede Gelegenheit! 

Gruß Tom

P.S.: mein r1 werd ich aber trotzdem behalten - schliesslich möcht ich doch noch ab und zu ordentlich heizen können!!


----------



## thommy_b (9. Dezember 2011)

Das ist ja mal eine Einschätzung, die sich hoffentlich bei mir bestätigen wird. Komme hoffenlich kommende Woche dazu, das x1 probe zu fahren. welche Ausstattung bist du denn gefahren? 2012er Modell mit den Shimano XT Bremsen? Fühlen die sich gut an? Das ist insbesondere ein Ausstattungsmerkmal, welches das x1 für mich im Vergleich zum Vorjahr attraktiver macht. Die Formula Bremse ist zwar schon super, aber mit dem Säurezeugs kann ich mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden...


----------



## TOM4 (9. Dezember 2011)

mein bike ist ein selbstaufbau (restekiste = wird schritt für schritt zu meinem Traumbike auf-/umgebaut) siehe angehängte teileliste


----------



## luxaltera (9. Dezember 2011)

Säure?! Kann den Fahrtbericht zum x1 nur bestätigen. Der limitierende Faktor bin 100% Icke.
Hab mich damit letzte Woche auch vom Feinsten hingeschmissen. (fehleinschatzung: wurzelstufenhöhe/Geschwindigkeit/Nässe) Bike hatte keinen Kratzer abbekommen und lief die nächsten 30km als ob nix gewesen wäre. Nicht mal die kleinste Unwucht... Dabei war der Sturz echt von Herzen... Also stabil ist das x1 auch. Mein Knie dagegen ist noch immer In der Regenbogenphase...


----------



## thommy_b (9. Dezember 2011)

die formula bremsen sind doch mit dot und nicht mineralöl oder täusch ich mich jetzt?

@TOM4: Danke Dir. Schade, ich dachte, es hätte vielleicht jemand schon das 2012er und einen Fahrbericht? 

@luxaltera: Hast Du das 2012er?


----------



## luxaltera (9. Dezember 2011)

Nee 2011 von Anfang September. Wollte nicht mehr warten...
Denke auch das ein Fahrtbericht nur dann echt sinn macht wenn der Fahrer auch den direkten Vergleich zum 2011er hat. Sonst ist das ohnehin sehr subjektiv.


----------



## thommy_b (9. Dezember 2011)

das wäre natürlich perfekt...


----------



## TOM4 (9. Dezember 2011)

Ach fast vergessen - mein bike ist 1/2 2011 und 1/2 2012!
Hauptrahmen ist 2011 und Hinterbau + Dämpfer ist 2012 - Custom vom Händler mit dem grünen Teppich!!


----------



## TrailProf (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Rotwildgemeinde,

nochmal ein Bild von meinem X1, jetzt mit fablich passender Sattelstütze und Luftpumpe.
Wir aber übern Winter jetzt erstmal eingemottet, das "alte" Cube hat schon die Spikes drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (10. Dezember 2011)

schaut sehr gut aus - naja ich bin ja seit neuestem nicht mehr objektiv!

was ist das denn für ein flaschenkorb? gewicht? bin gerade auf der suche nach einem leichten und doch haltbaren.

bezüglich sattelstütze - glaubst du nicht, das die satteltasche auf der gleitfläche von der stütze etwas reibt? kann es nicht zu kratzern kommen?


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (10. Dezember 2011)

So erstmal fertig umgebaut :

14, 44 KG


----------



## at021971 (11. Dezember 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> ...was ist das denn für ein flaschenkorb? gewicht? bin gerade auf der suche nach einem leichten und doch haltbaren....


 
Passend zum Bike würde ich den von Topeak in der Rotwildausführung nehmen. Passt optisch bestens zum Bike, wiegt 18 g und ist dabei sehr stabil und hält die Flaschen bombenfest. Zusammen mit den Camelback Trinkflaschen im Rotwilddesign ist es das ideale Gespann für die Flüssigkeitsversorgung unterwegs.

http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.php?cat=MERCHANDISING&product=ADP-BOTTLECAGE

http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.php?cat=MERCHANDISING&product=ADP-CAMELBAK-SOFT-11

http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.php?cat=MERCHANDISING&product=ADP_CAMELBAK_CHILL


----------



## luxaltera (11. Dezember 2011)

Es sei denn du hast ne Größe S... Dann passt die Flasche sehr knapp unter das Oberrohr und kratzt beim rausziehen immer. Gerade wenn's mal etwas sandiger wird, nicht Ideal. Kleinere Flasche ist dann besser.


----------



## at021971 (11. Dezember 2011)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Es sei denn du hast ne Größe S... Dann passt die Flasche sehr knapp unter das Oberrohr und kratzt beim rausziehen immer. Gerade wenn's mal etwas sandiger wird, nicht Ideal. Kleinere Flasche ist dann besser.


 
Wenn der Raum zum Herausnehmen der Flasche zu klein ist, bietet sich ein Flachenhalter an, der das seitliche Herausziehen der Flasche erlaubt. Diese gibt es aber wahrscheinlich nur in höheren Gewichtsklassen und aus Metall.


----------



## Waldtroll (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
hier noch ne Meldung / Warnung die von Flyhigh eingestellt wurde. Betrifft die Fahrer die im Süden sprich Schorndorfer Raum unterwegs sind.  


flyhigh schrieb:


> Heute Morgen kam ne Meldung im Radio, dass  Unbekannte im Rems-Murr-Kreis gefährliche Fallen für Biker im Wald  stellen:
> 
> Unter anderem Nagelbretter unterm Laub und gespannte Drähte auf Kopfhöhe.
> 
> ...



Und hier noch der Link zum Zeitungsartikel:

http://www.zvw.de/inhalt.oberberken...rer.574fc298-b3f6-46ed-9275-b767d908f1e7.html

Ich bin entsetzt über solche Mitmenschen die anderen solche Fallen bauen. Ich hoffe es passiert nicht nochmal was. 
Gruß
Waldtroll


----------



## TOM4 (11. Dezember 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Passend zum Bike würde ich den von Topeak in der Rotwildausführung nehmen. Passt optisch bestens zum Bike, wiegt 18 g und ist dabei sehr stabil und hält die Flaschen bombenfest. Zusammen mit den Camelback Trinkflaschen im Rotwilddesign ist es das ideale Gespann für die Flüssigkeitsversorgung unterwegs.
> 
> http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.php?cat=MERCHANDISING&product=ADP-BOTTLECAGE
> 
> ...



Ja der rotwild flaschenkorb würde mir eh sehr gut gefallen, allerdings kostet das ding ja wirklich geld!
Naja wenn sich nix anderes ergibt, dann wirds der wohl werden.
Eine camelbag flasche hab ich schon
Danke und gruß


----------



## Orakel (11. Dezember 2011)

Waldtroll schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hier noch ne Meldung / Warnung die von Flyhigh eingestellt wurde. Betrifft die Fahrer die im Süden sprich Schorndorfer Raum unterwegs sind.
> 
> 
> ...


wie kapput sind denn Menschen die solche sachen im Wald aufstellen /hinlegen.Die sind sich nicht bewusst was sie damit anstellen, das liegt im bereich von Körperverletzung, sie nehmen in kauf dass sich ein MTBler Lebenesgefährlich verletzt 
Bei unserer Hausrunde letztens stand ein Schild auf einer Wiese mit der Aufschrift "Vorsicht Nagelbrett"


----------



## Orakel (11. Dezember 2011)

@Lucky Luke
mit ner Bos Gabel passt Farblich richtig gut zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (11. Dezember 2011)

@lucky luke das Bike is ja mal leckerDas einzige was ich etwas grenzwertig finde ,is die Leitungsführung der Sattelstütze,aber kann mich ja auch täuschen


----------



## TrailProf (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo TOM4

Ich weiß leider gar nicht mehr wo ich den Flaschenhalter gekauft habe, geschweige denn, welches Fabrikat das ist. Ich fahr das Ding schon seit Jahren. Ist jedenfalls aus Carbon und fixiert die Flasche zuverlässig. Hab mal nachgewogen, wiegt 30gr. ohne Schrauben.
Ja mit der Satteltasche habe ich mich auch schon gefragt, möchte aber nur ungern auf das Täschen verzichten, da ich bei kleinen Touren ohne Rucksack unterwegs bin, und mich der Plunder in den Trikotschen immer stört. Die TIN Beschichtung muss halt einfach halten, wird ja auch in der Metallverarbeitung bei Hochleistungswerkzeugen eingesetzt und ist schon sehr widerstandsfähig. 
Bin mal gespannt wie sich die KS die kommende Saison schlägt, nächtes Jahr zu Weinachten kann ich mehr zur Haltbarkeit sagen.


----------



## TrailProf (11. Dezember 2011)

@Lucky Luke
sehr schön, die BOS passt ja wirklich perfekt. Ist das schon das 2012er Model mit Taper-Steuerrohr?
Fehlt nur noch ein Paar Stopfen für die Lenkerenden.

PS. was hast du denn für ein Schaltwerk verbaut, scheint weder Shimano noch Sram zu sein


----------



## heizer1980 (11. Dezember 2011)

Mit einem Schnappschuss gleich zwei Rotwild eingefangen






P.S. Auch die Talas 150/120 die kein c1 braucht ist reingekommen...






... macht aber im Downhill mehr Spass, bilde ich mir zumindest ein.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (11. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Blumen an mein E1 

Ja die BOS Deville ist schon super.
Habe heute die erste Testrunde hinter mich gebracht.
Die klebt förmlich am Boden

Ja, es ist die 2012 mit tapered Steuerrohr

Schaltwerk habe ich ein SRAM X9 dran und naja Lenkerstopfen habe ich vielleicht irgendwo noch rumliegen....

Und die Sattelstützenleitung muss ich natürlich auch noch kürzen.
Aber nachdem ich beim letzten mal erst alles montiert hatte samt kürzen usw. und erst dann festgestellt das die Reverb sich nicht bedienen lässt ( sicher bestimmt 4 - 5Entlüftet).....habe ich diesmal erstmal ne Probefahrt gemacht.
Naja der ganze Aufwand hat sich insofern gelohnt, dass ich jetzt für 179 Euro ne 2012 Reverb bekommen hab


----------



## Mainbiker363 (11. Dezember 2011)

@jmr

Du fährst Deine Transalp über den Krimmler Tauern zum Gardasee? Welchen Übergang nimmst Du?

Ich plane eine ähnliche Tour, allerdings vom Schliersee über den Krimmler Tauern zu den Drei Zinnen.
Vielleicht auch zum Gardasee.

Hast Du schon die Tour ausgearbeitet? Ich fange erst an. Will über die Birnlücke fahren.

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirRHadfield (11. Dezember 2011)

@Trailprof: 
Ja, bietet sich einfach an mit rotem Eloxal zu spielen, kannst es ja dann über den Winter neben's Sofa stellen. 
Aber die Satteltasche würde ich so auch nicht dran lassen. Vielleicht wenn Du eine nimmst, die nur am Sattel fixiert wird?

@LuckyLuke:
Das E1 mit den weißen Teilen macht sich echt gut. 

Zur Sattelstützenzug-Verlegung habe ich noch einen kleinen Tipp:
Die originale Rotwild-Verlegung mit der Schleife neben dem Dämpfer (ich nehme mal an, das ist bei E1 wie beim X1 gedacht) funktioniert noch besser, wenn man den Zug in der Sattelklemme führt. das geht mit der originalen RW-Klemme allerdings nicht, ich hab mir eine Hope rangebaut. Die hat genügend Abstand zwischen den beiden Seiten.
Dann geht der Zug hinten schön gerade runter und die gesamte Längenänderung gleicht sich unten neben dem Rahmen aus.

Gruß Urs


----------



## Markusdr (11. Dezember 2011)

Gibt's beim C1 2012 eigentlich eine "Vorbereitung" für einen Zug einer Sattelstütze?


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Dezember 2011)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> @jmr
> 
> Du fährst Deine Transalp über den Krimmler Tauern zum Gardasee? Welchen Übergang nimmst Du?
> 
> ...



Da es wieder eine geführte Custom-Tour mit Ulp und Privat-Guide wird, über lasse ich die Routenführung mal unserem Guide. Aber so wie ich ihn kenne werden wir nicht über Birnlücke und den Lausitzer Weg fahren sondern links rum auf den Drei-Länder-Weg zum Grimmler Tauern Pass und dann auf den Lausitzer Weg ab ins Tal in Richtung Bruneck. Die längere Schiebepassage rauf ist schon angekündigt.


----------



## grosser (12. Dezember 2011)

das ist euer Aufstieg - Übergang - Abstieg
Wir hatten damals leiser sch.... Wetter an diesem Tag  0° Graupel bis Schneetreiben


----------



## RCC03-Biker (12. Dezember 2011)

@Lucky Luke

schöner Aufbau. Würde mir auch gefallen. Und 14,4 Kg ist echt gut.
Ist das noch ein 2011er Rahmen? Wieviel Federweg hat den die BOS?


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (12. Dezember 2011)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> @Lucky Luke
> 
> schöner Aufbau. Würde mir auch gefallen. Und 14,4 Kg ist echt gut.
> Ist das noch ein 2011er Rahmen? Wieviel Federweg hat den die BOS?



Danke !
Ja, ist ein 2011 Rahmen. Da Fun-corner  bei mir um
Die Ecke ist und ich dort schon seit 10 Jahren Kunde bin, habe ich bei der Fun-corner Edition zugeschlagen. Bei 1999 Euro fürs komplettrad blieb noch etwas Potential für Umbauarbeiten 
So ist halt auch die 2012er 170 mm Tapered Deville ans Rad gewandert.


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Dezember 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> das ist euer Aufstieg - Übergang - Abstieg
> Wir hatten damals leiser sch.... Wetter an diesem Tag  0° Graupel bis Schneetreiben



Genau so habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Nur bei Sonnenschein.


----------



## grosser (12. Dezember 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Genau so habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Nur bei Sonnenschein.



Ich drücke dir die Daumen!
Ich hatte vor 15 Jahren mit der AlpenX und der Heckmair-Route begonnen und mit dieser vor 8 Jahren beendet, da ich immer schei... Wetter Hatte, deshalb mache ich nur noch Sternfahrten.


----------



## TrailProf (12. Dezember 2011)

SirRHadfield schrieb:


> @Trailprof:
> Ja, bietet sich einfach an mit rotem Eloxal zu spielen, kannst es ja dann über den Winter neben's Sofa stellen.
> Aber die Satteltasche würde ich so auch nicht dran lassen. Vielleicht wenn Du eine nimmst, die nur am Sattel fixiert wird?
> 
> ...


----------



## HSK-Rotwild (12. Dezember 2011)

TrailProf schrieb:


> SirRHadfield schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Trailprof:
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HSK-Rotwild (12. Dezember 2011)

Edit: Hab noch ein Bild von der mittleren Grösse der Tasche gefunden an meinem C2 vor Rahmenbruch.


----------



## TrailProf (12. Dezember 2011)

HSK-Rotwild schrieb:


> Edit: Hab noch ein Bild von der mittleren Grösse der Tasche gefunden an meinem C2 vor Rahmenbruch.


 
Hallo HSK-Rotwild,
danke für den Tipp. 
Das sieht ja mal nach einer richtig feinen Lösung aus.


----------



## grosser (13. Dezember 2011)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Mit einem Schnappschuss gleich zwei Rotwild eingefangen
> 
> 
> 
> ...





und merkst du sonst noch einen Unterschied in den Fahreigenschaften?


----------



## HSK-Rotwild (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

na das ist ja schon eine ziemlich abenteuerliche Zusammenstellung aber hat was. Ob das einen Käufer findet ? 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEU-Rotwild-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2eb9eb90a9


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Dezember 2011)

Für alle die sich mehr für Technik als für Satteltaschen interessieren:

Ich habe eben das obere Gleitlager am Dämpfer gegen ein Nadellager ausgetauscht.
Das Ergebnis ist verblüffend!
Noch sensibler, brauche 1- 2 Klicks mehr Zugstufe.
Einfach genial!!!


----------



## Markusdr (13. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

Mal wieder ne tolle Frage. Es werden ja hauptsÃ¤chlich Fox-Gabeln verbaut. Wie findet Ihr die? Ich habe derzeit an meinem alten eine SID mit Lockout an am Lenker, was ich sehr schÃ¤tze, aber das gibt's ja da nicht mal eben so und wenn man das haben will soll das 250â¬ kosten, spinnen die? AuÃerdem kann man die nicht selbst warten und muss die einmal pro Jahr zu Fox schicken??? Finde ich ja schlimm sowas. Was meint Ihr?

GruÃ Markus


----------



## at021971 (13. Dezember 2011)

Außer den Talas kannst Du die Fox Gabeln genauso selber warten wie z.B. die Gabeln von Rock Shox. Es gibt dazu sogar Videoanleitungen bei Fox und auch bei Youtube. Einzig die Garantie ist bei Fox an die Wartung in einem zugelassen Fox Service Point gebunden. Da ist dann aber eine Abwägung des Kosten/Nutzen sinnvoll. Denn außer es läuft wirklich dumm, gehen die Gabeln eigentlich nicht so einfach in der Garantiezeit kaputt. Sparst Du Dir zweimal die Wartung, hast Du zudem schon eine gute Basis für eine Neue zusammengespart. ;-)

Ich fahre meine F32 Talas 140 RLC jetzt auch schon das zweite Jahr (~4.000 km) und habe da noch nichts dran gemacht. Funktionseinbuße kann ich nicht feststellen. Und auch die F32 100 RL hat die erste Saison (~1.800 km) hinter sich. Die Talas werde ich evtl. im Winter mal warten lassen. Öl könnte man sicherlich sagar selber wechseln. Vom Talas System lasse ich aber die Finger. Dieses aber sicherlich nicht bei Toxoholic.

Mein Vergleich mit anderen Gabeln beschränkt sich aber auf ältere Rox Shox Modelle (SID 100 von 2002 und Duke SL U-Turn von 2003) sowie der DT Swiss XMM 100 von 2010. Gegenüber den beiden Rock Shox Modellen sehe ich beide Fox Gabeln deutlich im Vorteil. Gegenüber die DT Swiss ist der Vorsprung nur gering, aber trotzdem merkbar.

Bei Federelementen spielen aber auch persönliche Vorlieben bei der Bewertung ihrer Performance eine erhebliche Rolle. 

Fox Gabeln kaufst Du am Besten jetzt im Winter, wenn sie irgendwo rabattiert angeboten werden. Und dann kannst Du mit einwenig Glück für 500 - 600 EUR schon eine mit Remote Lockout bekommen. Wenn Du Dir ein Bike kaufst kann Dein Händler sicherlich eine interessantes Paketnagebot machen. So habe ich meine Talas auch bekommen.


----------



## Markusdr (13. Dezember 2011)

Will mir die Gabel ja nicht einzeln kaufen sondern mit meinem neuen C1. Die Frage, die ich mir spontan stelle ist nur, ob die Fox drin bleibt oder ich direkt frage, ob ich auch eine RockShocks bekommen kann und diese direkt mit einem Lockout am Lenker, wie ich es gewohnt bin. Denn wie gesagt, bisher ist mir Fox nur negativ aufgefallen: Zum Service einschicken, der Umbau von der normalen RL zum Lenkerremote = 250â¬...

Gruss Markus


----------



## at021971 (13. Dezember 2011)

Mußt Du halt mit dem Händler reden. Der baut Dir sicherlich auch eine SID oder sonst was ein. Ich habe noch keinen Händler erlebt, der nicht auf Kundenwunsch Komponenten austauscht und das Bike an die ganz spezifischen Wünsche des Kunden anpasst. Auch wenn er nur den Rahmen hernimmt und Deine Wunschteile verbaut, wirst Du noch immer deutlich unter dem Preis liegen, den Du bezahlen würdest, wenn Du alle diese Teile zu den günstigsten Konditionen im I-Net kaufst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommy_b (14. Dezember 2011)

wieso eigentlich gerade die talas warten lassen?


----------



## Vincy (14. Dezember 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> FÃ¼r alle die sich mehr fÃ¼r Technik als fÃ¼r Satteltaschen interessieren:
> 
> Ich habe eben das obere Gleitlager am DÃ¤mpfer gegen ein Nadellager ausgetauscht.
> Das Ergebnis ist verblÃ¼ffend!
> ...


 
Wenn die Nadellager nicht so teuer wÃ¤ren und auch nicht so schnell verschleiÃen wÃ¼rden. Sind leider keine handelsÃ¼bliche NormgrÃ¶Ãen, daher der hohe Preis (ca 20â¬/Stck).


----------



## at021971 (14. Dezember 2011)

thommy_b schrieb:


> wieso eigentlich gerade die talas warten lassen?


 
Gewarte werden muß jede Gabel irgendwann mal. Und schon mal eine Talas im Schnitt gesehen? Dann erürbigt sich vieleicht die Frage. Denn das Talas System ist deutlich komplexer, als man es von normale Gabeln her kennt. Und bei dieser Komplexität möchte ich mir keine Wartung eines Talas Systems antun. Das soll jemand machen, der da mehr Erfahrung hat. Ein einfacher Ölwechsel sollte aber auch da nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Dezember 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Wenn die Nadellager nicht so teuer wären und auch nicht so schnell verschleißen würden. Sind leider keine handelsübliche Normgrößen, daher der hohe Preis (ca 20/Stck).



Eine Gleitbuchse & 2 Aluhülsen kosten das gleiche.
Natürlich sollte man die Lager nur dort einsetzen, wo es sich auch dreht, sonst werden sie einfach kaputt geschlagen.
Am oberen Lager ist das Ding am X1 meiner Freundinn bereits 4.000km drin, keine Probleme.
2x jährlich dreh ich die Achse etwas.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Dezember 2011)

Eine Fox kann man selbst warten, richtig.
Ab Talas III ist die Negativkammer selbst befüllend, kann man also auch selbst.
Bei einer Float ist das noch einfacher.

Talas warten dauert 1,5h, Float 1h.
Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## nauker (14. Dezember 2011)

btw. Wartung der Fox Gabeln:

Bei mir ist´s jetzt auch soweit, die Dichtungen sind hinüber und ich schicke die Gabel erstmalig zum Service (hab den Ölwechsel sonst immer allein gemacht), mir wurden jetzt als Option zu den "Standard- Dichtungen" die Fox 2012 SKF - Dichtungen angeboten. 
Ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit denen, lohnt sich das (ca. 25 Aufpreis)? Ich meine gehört zu haben, das sich dadurch das Ansprechverhalten deutlich verbessern soll, meint ihr, das lohnt sich das bei einer 80 mm Gabel (F80 RL)?

Dank Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Dezember 2011)

Die neuen Dichtungen fühlen sich an, wie eine nasse Froschfotze.
Den Aufpreis würde ich bei einer Luftgabel in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Markusdr (14. Dezember 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Eine Fox kann man selbst warten, richtig.
> Ab Talas III ist die Negativkammer selbst befüllend, kann man also auch selbst.
> Bei einer Float ist das noch einfacher.
> 
> ...



Okay, also kann man die Wartung selbst durchführen, aber mal zu diesem Lockout. Meinen die das ernst, dass das 250 kostet, wenn man das nicht an der Gabel machen will, sondern am Lenker???

Danke, Gruß, Markus


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Dezember 2011)

Es handelt sich dabei doch nur um den blöden Schalter mit Zug und Gegenhalter?
Der wird meines Wissens nach einfach mit unter die Verschlusskappe der Dämpferkartusche gepackt.

Oder hast du gar keine "C"- Kartusche?


----------



## Markusdr (14. Dezember 2011)

* FOX 32 F120 29er RL EVOLUTION*


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Dezember 2011)

Ah, jetzt habe ich es auf dem Schirm!

Das ist eine OEM Gabel mit LockOut.
Aber ohne Fernbedienung, und die willst du nachrüsten.

Ich denke, der Knopf ist so dicht am Lenker, da könnte ich auf die Fernbedienung verzichten.
Ansonsten wird die (teure) Mechanik einfach nachgerüstet, das dürft man auch selbst hinbekommen.


----------



## Markusdr (14. Dezember 2011)

Du hast es fast =). Ich Januar will ich mir das Rad kaufen. Die Gabel ist dran. Die Überlegung jetzt ist dem Händler zu sagen: Bau mir bitte eine RockSchocks ein, oder bau mir bitte eine andere Fox ein oder wie auch immer =), da das Nachrüsten wohl teuer ist =), was ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte. 

Natürlich ist der Weg zur Gabel nicht weit, aber da ich es gerne mal vergesse, ist es ganz schön wenn man nach dem ersten Absatz feststellt: Oh nein Lockout! Kann man schnell auf den Knopf drücken ohne lange an der Gabel zu basteln. 

Und in dem Zusammenhang wollte ich einfach mal wissen, wir Ihr den Unterscheid zwischen Rockschocks und Fox seht =).

Gruß, Markus


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Dezember 2011)

Es handelt sich bei der Gabel um ein Modell mit offener Kartusche.
Die kann eigentlich jeder selbst warten.
Einfacher geht nicht!

Der LockOut wird durch drehen des blauen Hebels aktiviert.
Der ist nicht gerastert und dreht sich leicht.
An der Stellung erkennt man, ob er aktiv ist oder nicht.

Im Übrigen ist die Gabel dann nicht 100% blockiert, wie es das früher mal gab.
Es ist vielmehr eine starke Druckstufe vorgeschaltet.
Das heißt, dass man sie langsam Einfedern kann, aber sehr langsam.
Dafür geht nix kaputt, wenn man mal vergisst den Hebel zu deaktivieren.
(Ich denke, du wirst den LockOut ohnehin nicht oft verwenden)

Die Unterschiede zwischen RS und Fox liegt in Verarbetung und der Dämpfung.
Ich würde die gabel keinesfalls tauschen.


----------



## grosser (14. Dezember 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die neuen Dichtungen fühlen sich an, wie eine nasse Froschfotze.
> Den Aufpreis würde ich bei einer Luftgabel in Kauf nehmen.



hey RockyRider66,
was du alles schon angefasst hast! NeeNeee
Gruß


----------



## grosser (14. Dezember 2011)

So mein kleines Enduro XE, ähm X1 ist fertig!
Leider nur Wohnzimmer Bilder, da es bei uns schüttet wie die Sau.











So wie es jetzt aufgebaut ist mit Fox36 Talas FIR RLC und schweren Laufradsatz genau 13,46 Kg!
Bis zum Frühjahr will ich unter 13 KG kommen (Laufradsatz, schwarze Kurbel, Pedale usw.)

Beim Aufbau gab es keine Probleme mit dem Rahmen. Rotwild typisch alles beim Besten!
Nur die rote Abschlußkappe vom Steuersatz liegt nicht richtig auf!?! Entweder ist der Konus, oder die Abschrägung im Lager  aus der Toleranz Mir Rotwild gesprochen und Ersatz ist unterwegs! Einfach prima Service!

Ich hoffe, dass das Wetter sich bald für einen kleinen Ausritt bessert. dann schreib ich mal wie er war!


----------



## Vincy (14. Dezember 2011)

Ist so etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig mit der RH S. 
Etwas Ähnlichkeit mit dem R.X1 FS 29. 
http://www.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/all-mountain/rx1-fs-29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (14. Dezember 2011)

Zur Foxwartung, wenn irgendwann Funktionseinbußen zuspüren sind oder sich Bemerkbar machen erst dann bring ich sie zu meinem Händler, vorher nicht.
Mein Händler war letzte Woche mit seinem Mech. zusammen auf ner Foxschulung, den normalen Service mit Buchsen,Ölwechsel macht er selbst, aber an die neuen mit der FItkartusche langt er nicht hin, da sind ne ganze menge Oringdichtungen verbaut sagt er.
@grosser
sieht ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig aus der kleine Rahmen mit so ner "fetten" Gabel, finde die 36er "versaut" die Optik des X1.
Dir muss es gefallen.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (14. Dezember 2011)

@grosser
netter Aufbau. 
Bei der Gabel muss ich Orakel recht geben. Ist etwas "to much" für den Rahmen. Den Spacerturm über dem Vorbau würde ich auch noch kürzen.


----------



## grosser (14. Dezember 2011)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> @grosser
> netter Aufbau.
> Bei der Gabel muss ich Orakel recht geben. Ist etwas "to much" für den Rahmen. Den Spacerturm über dem Vorbau würde ich auch noch kürzen.



Die Gabel baut nur 2cm höher als eine 32er!
Das E1 in S hätte fast genauso ausgesehen und die Gabel wäre noch ein Stück länger geworden.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde die Gabel da genau richtig.
Die Spagettirohre von den 32ern sind einfach zu dünn 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Dezember 2011)

@grosser:
Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!

@Orakel:
Leider sind die die Funktionseinbußen langsame Vorgänge und man bemerkt sie kaum.
Allerdings kann man auch eine FIT- Kartusche selbst warten, Dichtungen gehen da eigentlich nie kaputt.
Auch einen Dämpfer kann man selbst machen.
Aber Fox möchte das nicht, gibt daher weder Schulungen noch Ersatzteile.

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass ein normaler Service easy ist.


----------



## heizer1980 (14. Dezember 2011)

@ grosser
Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike und viel Spass damit! Mir gefällt das Rädchen auch sehr gut.

Die Talas ist noch nicht richtig eingestellt und auch noch nicht ganz eingefahren. Werde mich damit noch einwenig beschäftigen müssen, aber ich bilde mir ein, dass sie mir vom Ansprechverhalten deutlich besser gefällt als die Reba.


----------



## Vincy (14. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht liegt es aber auch am größeren Federweg, da du dort mit mehr Sag fährst.
Zwischen einer Reba und Revelation ist auch ein deutlicher Unterschied.
Liegt aber auch daran, wie man die schmiert. Insbesondere bei Rock Shox Gabeln. 

Hatte bei meinem R.C1 FS 2010 beide Modelle verbaut. Hinten aber zusätzlich noch einen 190er RP23 eingebaut (ca 140mm FW). 
Ließ sich damit recht gut fahren, wobei der 190er Dämpfer noch nicht ganz optimal darauf abgestimmt war. Hatte da grad einen zur Hand und das Experiment mal versucht. 
Seit diesem Jahr aber stattdessen ein Cube Stereo HPC.


----------



## heizer1980 (14. Dezember 2011)

Das kann natürlich sein. Ich kann noch nicht sagen warum ich mich mit der Talas wohler fühle aber darauf kommt es sich ja auch nicht an. Hauptsache ist doch, dass ich mich wohler fühle und im Downhill mehr Vertrauen habe.


----------



## Vincy (14. Dezember 2011)

Ja, insbesondere bei Abfahrten macht es mit mehr FW viel mehr Spaß. 
Auch, wenn man nur vorne vergrößert. Aber im Handling merkt man es auch, ist dann etwas träger. 
Hatte es zuerst mit 150mm, dann aber auf 140mm runtergetravelt. Mit dem 190er Dämpfer dann aber mit 150mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (15. Dezember 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> So mein kleines Enduro XE, ähm X1 ist fertig!
> Leider nur Wohnzimmer Bilder, da es bei uns schüttet wie die Sau.
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du das gewicht gewogen od. errechnet?
Teileliste eventuell vorhanden - würd mich interessieren. Das gewicht ist nämlich sehr gut, vor allem mit der großen gabel!


----------



## heizer1980 (15. Dezember 2011)

@ Vincy
Mir war wichtig, dass die Geo Grundsätzlich nicht verändert wird, Rotwild hat gute Arbeit an dem Bike geleistet  und das wollte ich auch nicht verändern.
Darum wollte ich ja auch die Talas mit *120*/150. Da der Downhill in meinen Touren nur einen geringen Teil einnehmen aber mit der Steckachse und dem mehr an Federweg machen er mir mehr Freude. Deshalb nehme ich auch das Mehrgewicht, mit einem Schmunzeln beim Radeln, gern in Kauf.
Wenns dann wieder gerade aus oder Berg hoch geht, dreht man mal kurz am Knöpfchen und man hat die Ursprungsgeometrie.


----------



## abi_1984 (15. Dezember 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es aber auch am größeren Federweg, da du dort mit mehr Sag fährst.
> Zwischen einer Reba und Revelation ist auch ein deutlicher Unterschied.
> Liegt aber auch daran, wie man die schmiert. Insbesondere bei Rock Shox Gabeln.
> 
> ...



Nicht dass ich Experte wäre: Aber diese Art von Fahrwerkstuning (längerer Dämpfer mit mehr Hub) ist mir irgendwie suspekt. Wenn das System außer nominell mehr Federweg und Tretlagerhöhe auch kinematische Vorteile bringt, wäre das natürlich fein. Dann hättest Du ja quasi ein Leicht-X1

Die Formulierung "ließ sich recht gut fahren" klingt noch nicht so ganz überzeugend...


----------



## Vincy (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte die Teile (Dämpfer, Gabel) von meinem Cube Stereo HPC, daher war mir das Experiment einen Versuch wert. Mir ging es auch nur darum, was da mit den vorhandenen Teilen machbar war.  Zur weiteren Optimierung hätte ich aber den Dämpfer anders abstimmen müßen und auch anderes Linkage (vom X1 passt leider nicht). Mit Exzenterdämpferbuchsen könnte man es auch noch versuchen. Der Aufwand für ein passendes Linkage wäre auch zu hoch gewesen.
Da ich aber das Stereo hatte, habe ich das Experiment nicht weiter fortgesetzt. Es war zwar kein R.X1, sondern ein R.CX1 FS. 
Der Unterschied beim Rahmengewicht vom R.X1 2010 und R.C1 FS ist sehr gering, nicht mal 60g (ab 2011 ist das R.X1 deutlich schwerer, ca 300g).
Sind sich ja vom Grundkonzept her ziemlich ähnlich. Daher auch der Versuch mit mehr FW beim R.C1 FS.


----------



## grosser (15. Dezember 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Hast du das gewicht gewogen od. errechnet?
> Teileliste eventuell vorhanden - würd mich interessieren. Das gewicht ist nämlich sehr gut, vor allem mit der großen gabel!




Teileliste und gewogenes Gewicht liegen nur ca.30 gr. auseinander!


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Dezember 2011)

So in etwa hätte ich es auch aufgebaut.
Nur die Schaltgriffe nicht, das ist ein NoGo im Trail für mich.

Viel Spaß damit, wir sehen uns!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (15. Dezember 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> So in etwa hätte ich es auch aufgebaut.
> Nur die Schaltgriffe nicht, das ist ein NoGo im Trail für mich.
> 
> Viel Spaß damit, wir sehen uns!



So sind die Geschmäcker
Jedesmal wenn ich Tricker fahre, denke ich: Danke NEIN!
Ich fahre Gripshift schon so lange es sie gibt.
Deshalb ist für mich 10-Fach auch kein Thema.


----------



## Orakel (15. Dezember 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> So sind die Geschmäcker
> Jedesmal wenn ich Tricker fahre, denke ich: Danke NEIN!
> Ich fahre Gripshift so lange es sie gibt.
> Deshalb ist für mich 10-Fach auch kein Thema.


die Gripshift soll es doch ab 2012 in 10fach geben


----------



## grosser (15. Dezember 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> die Gripshift soll es doch ab 2012 in 10fach geben



Ja!
Aber ich habe noch keine gesehen.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
weiß von euch jemand, welche Naben in einem M2000 Laufradsatz verbaut sind? Diese waren in meinem 2010er X1 verbaut. 
Würde gerne mal überprüfen, ob ich die Hinterradnabe auf TA10 umrüsten kann


----------



## at021971 (16. Dezember 2011)

Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8564966&postcount=4


----------



## RCC03-Biker (16. Dezember 2011)

ah stimmt, da war doch was. Danke.


----------



## Vincy (16. Dezember 2011)

Wenn die HR-Nabenachse an den Enden ein Gewinde hat, dann kannst du die nicht umrüsten. Sind dann DT 370 Naben mit Klinken Freilaufsystem.
Die DT HR-Naben mit Zahnscheiben lassen sich dagegen generell umrüsten.


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Dezember 2011)

Kleine Info zwischendurch. Altes muss Neuem weichen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse an dem Rotwild RCC 1.3 TEAM.





So wie es da steht bei Ebay zu ersteigern: Alle Info`s und zur Auktion, klick hier.


----------



## TOM4 (17. Dezember 2011)

@grosser: ich hab jetzt entlich mal deinen teileliste verglichen und komme bei mir in der aktuellen ausführung auch auf eine gewicht von 13523g. mit den teilen die ich noch möchte, komm ich dann auf ein rechnerisches gewicht von ~ 12850g!

jetzt hab ich noch eine frage (weil ich erst jetzt dazu gekommen bin mir die bilder deines rades anzusehen) 1. ist die hinter ssp mutter grün?? und 2. warum 2-fach kurbel? weil sie vorhanden war, oder weil du keine 3 fach brauchst? aus gewichtsgründen kanns ja nicht sein.

ach ja, der rotild vorbau hat ja ein super gewicht - gibts den auch in 60mm - weiss das zufällig wer?

gruß tom


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Dezember 2011)

schau mal bein H&S nach.
Dort wurden vor kurzen die Syntace Vorbauten rausgeschleudert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (17. Dezember 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> @grosser: ich hab jetzt entlich mal deinen teileliste verglichen und komme bei mir in der aktuellen ausführung auch auf eine gewicht von 13523g. mit den teilen die ich noch möchte, komm ich dann auf ein rechnerisches gewicht von ~ 12850g!
> 
> jetzt hab ich noch eine frage (weil ich erst jetzt dazu gekommen bin mir die bilder deines rades anzusehen) 1. ist die hinter ssp mutter grün?? und 2. warum 2-fach kurbel? weil sie vorhanden war, oder weil du keine 3 fach brauchst? aus gewichtsgründen kanns ja nicht sein.
> 
> ...



Das sind aber 2 Fragen
1.) die Mutter ist Grün, hierbei handelt es sich um einen SALSA Schnellspanner Harlekin und der besteht aus den Farben ROT/GOLD/GRÜN, den habe ich schon bestimmt über 10 Jahre und er ist nur vorübergehend montiert bis ich mich für einen neuen Laufradsatz entschieden habe und der bekommt dann die 10er Steckachse.

2.) ich fahre auch auf meinem  C1 die 2fach Kombination 22/36 mit Bashguard/Grinder, finde ich ideal. Das große Kettenblatt vermisse ich nicht und mit dem BG geht es einfach besser über Bäume die im Weg liegen. Man muss nur öfters dagegen schalten und das funzt mit Gripshif ideal! Hierbei langt mir auch eine 32/34 Kassette. Ein 36er Ritzel bei 10fach sieht ja aus wie ein Suppenteller. 
Aber das ist meine Meinung und Geschmack!

Mein C1mit 22/36 und 32er Ritzel


----------



## TOM4 (17. Dezember 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Das sind aber 2 Fragen


 

erwischt!

bzgl. gewichtstuning - bei den pedalen kannst du ~ 150g einsparen und das für mMn sehr gutes preis/leistungsverhältnis!

ritchey paradigm v5 - werden meine sommerpedale!!


----------



## grosser (17. Dezember 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> erwischt!
> 
> bzgl. gewichtstuning - bei den pedalen kannst du ~ 150g einsparen und das für mMn sehr gutes preis/leistungsverhältnis!
> 
> ritchey paradigm v5 - werden meine sommerpedale!!



Ja, man kann überall noch was einsparen!
Teils kostet es viel Geld, manches ist unpraktisch oder es hält nicht!
Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren auch Ritchey-Pedale aus Gewichtsgründen an den Bikes. Bis ich auf einer Tour beim Absteigen das Pedal immer noch am Schuh hatte. Das war dann kein Klickpedal mehr sondern ein Aufsteckpedal! Die Lager und Lagerung war einfach mies!
Deshalb bleibe ich bei Shimano Kette/Ritzel und Pedale,da kann kommen was es will. Man sammelt halt in den Jahren so seine Erfahrungen. Eventuell werde ich mir das XTR-Pedal montieren ca. 310 gr.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (17. Dezember 2011)

Sagt mal bitte, kann ich an mein E1 2011 Rahmen eigentlich einfach auf BB30 pressfit Innenlager von Sram X0 und die dazugehörige 3-fach Kurbel umbauen?

passt das?

Danke!


----------



## Orakel (17. Dezember 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Sagt mal bitte, kann ich an mein E1 2011 Rahmen eigentlich einfach auf BB30 pressfit Innenlager von Sram X0 und die dazugehörige 3-fach Kurbel umbauen?
> 
> passt das?
> 
> Danke!


passt nicht da die Durchmesser Innen/außen größer sind wie beim PressFit 92.
Blättere mal ein paar seiten zurück, da wurde das gleiche Thema schon einmal abgehandelt


----------



## at021971 (17. Dezember 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Sagt mal bitte, kann ich an mein E1 2011 Rahmen eigentlich einfach auf BB30 pressfit Innenlager von Sram X0 und die dazugehörige 3-fach Kurbel umbauen?


 
Du mußt von SRAM oder Truvativ die Kurbel für deren GXP Innenlager verwenden, dann sollte das passen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Dezember 2011)

schau mal auf der rotwildseite nach, da hab ich mal was über die lager gelesen


----------



## Vincy (17. Dezember 2011)

http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/innenlager_index_1.htm




Erst in der neuesten 2012 Version von Shimano PressFit git es auch Außendurchmesser 42mm.


----------



## Düst__ (17. Dezember 2011)

neue parts... super sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (17. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt nur noch die Schaltanzeige demontieren und du kannst die Schalthebel danach günstiger nach Außen hin versetzen.


----------



## Düst__ (17. Dezember 2011)

hey... schaltanzeige weg.. Super idee!! Nach innen montieren? dann komm ich ja mit die bremshebel auch wieder weiter rein... Brauch ja nur das letzte eck bzw. die bremshebelendkurve oder wie man das nennt, fürn zeigefinger. Mensch genial!!! Danke!!


----------



## Vincy (17. Dezember 2011)

Die Schalthebel nach außen hin, zwischen Bremshebel und Griffgummi. So ist es ergonomischer und man kann dann besser gleichzeitig bremsen und schalten. 
Oben die beiden kleinen Schrauben rausdrehen, die Abdeckung sitzt unterhalb der Schaltanzeige (siehe Montageanleitung).
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...SI-6TARA-001-01-Ger_v1_m56577569830704459.pdf



http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=photo-0135hdly0.jpg


----------



## Bolzer1711 (17. Dezember 2011)

So, jetzt habe ich mich gestern endlich auch entschieden welches Rad ich nächstes Jahr fahren werde. Das war ein hin und her X1 oder X2 oder doch etwas ganz anderes. War wirklich ganz nahe dran auf eine schweizerische Marke zu wechseln. 

Letztendlich habe ich mich direkt bei Matthias in Cochem für das X2 entschieden, er hat dann auch gleich noch meine mitgebrachten Parts an den Rahmen geschraubt, eine kurze Probefahrt gemacht, dabei haben wir uns wirklich nett bei einem Kaffee unterhalten. Schon klasse sein Service und seine Flexibilität.

Aber ihr wollt ja bestimmt ein Bild sehen, ist jetzt eins bei mir im Wohnzimmer:





Ach ja, Matthias, habe gestern noch die Sattelstütze und meinen normalen Sattel montiert, damit hat es dann 11,87 Kg gewogen (mit Pedale und Flaschenhalter).

@grosser: danke für deinen Rat, bist ja auch bei Rotwild geblieben ;-)


----------



## Orakel (17. Dezember 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich mich gestern endlich auch entschieden welches Rad ich nächstes Jahr fahren werde. Das war ein hin und her X1 oder X2 oder doch etwas ganz anderes. War wirklich ganz nahe dran auf eine schweizerische Marke zu wechseln.
> 
> Letztendlich habe ich mich direkt bei Matthias in Cochem für das X2 entschieden, er hat dann auch gleich noch meine mitgebrachten Parts an den Rahmen geschraubt, eine kurze Probefahrt gemacht, dabei haben wir uns wirklich nett bei einem Kaffee unterhalten. Schon klasse sein Service und seine Flexibilität.
> 
> ...



sieht einfach klasse aus das X2,hmm nochmals 800gr.leichter wie meins, wo der unterschiede wohl herkommt 
Bin auf deine Erfahrung mit der MT6 gespannt


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Dezember 2011)

das x2 steht deinem wohnzimmer ganz gut.
viel spaß damit.

mal sehen ob es nach der ersten ausfahrt auch wieder da rein darf..................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Düst__ (17. Dezember 2011)

Also meine räder dürfen immer ins wohnzimmer... ausser sie sind voll mit schnee... Dann muss das zeugs erstmal im Hausgang schmilzen


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Dezember 2011)

habe die es gut


----------



## Bolzer1711 (17. Dezember 2011)

@Orakel
Beim Gewicht habe ich alles gegeben, es sollte jedoch noch AllMountain tauglich sein....      aber 800 gr. sind schon eine Menge Holz   ;-)    ich wiege morgen es nochmal   ;-)

Habe auch überlegt, ob ich die neue XT-Bremse nehme, habe die an einem anderen Rad letzte Woche mal ausprobiert, hat mir gut gefallen. Nach dem ich aber mit der Marta am C1 super zufrieden bin, habe ich mich dann doch für die Maguras entschieden.
Du fährst doch auch die MT-6, was spricht deine Erfahrung?

@grosser
Bis zur ersten Ausfahrt steht es im Wohnzimmer, dann muss es in den Keller. Hoffe, dass es morgen früh mal wieder besser ist, dann würde ich mal die erste Einstellfahrt im Flachen machen.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Dezember 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ............ Hoffe, dass es morgen früh mal wieder besser ist, dann würde ich mal die erste Einstellfahrt im Flachen machen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Bolzer1711



Lass das Bike dazu erst 20min draußen stehen.
Sonst geht das mit dem Luftdruck schnell in die Hose.
Viel Spaß beim einsauen im Flachen!


----------



## Düst__ (17. Dezember 2011)

So...fertig! Danke nochmal für den Anzeigen-wegschraub-tipp! Wirkt super clean jetz und konnte die bremsen endlich so positionieren wie ichs mog.


----------



## grosser (17. Dezember 2011)

@Bolzer1711
super Radel
mit dem Gewicht geht es super bergauf!
Dann werden wir dich im PW mit dem X2 antreffen.

@Vincy
ich wollte mal meinen Dank für die vielen Ratschläge und Hilfen aussprechen. Du bist bei jeder Frage immer informativ zur Stelle!
DANKE


----------



## RCC03-Biker (17. Dezember 2011)

Oh man. X2, E1 oder doch mein X1 aufrüsten. Die Bilder hier machen mir die Entscheidung, wie und was ich im Winter angehe nicht unbedingt leichter...


----------



## Orakel (18. Dezember 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @Orakel
> Beim Gewicht habe ich alles gegeben, es sollte jedoch noch AllMountain tauglich sein....      aber 800 gr. sind schon eine Menge Holz   ;-)    ich wiege morgen es nochmal   ;-)
> 
> Habe auch überlegt, ob ich die neue XT-Bremse nehme, habe die an einem anderen Rad letzte Woche mal ausprobiert, hat mir gut gefallen. Nach dem ich aber mit der Marta am C1 super zufrieden bin, habe ich mich dann doch für die Maguras entschieden.
> Du fährst doch auch die MT-6, was spricht deine Erfahrung?


wenn du ne komplerre XTR dran hast dann sparst du schon ca.200-300gr. und wenn der NN dann noch ne 2,25Version ist sind es vll. auch noch 150gr gegenüber der RQkombi(1295gr.) bei mir.
Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden mit der MT6 beisst ordentlich die Dossierbarkeit ist i.O. für mich, Bremshebel liegen gut an den Fingern.
Was daneben ist, der Hang zum Übertriebenen Leichtbau, die EBT entlüftunmgsschraube aus Kunststoff ist ein Witz, von zuhaus aus zustark angezogen mit den mitgeliefertem Torx venudelst du die schraube ruckzuck beim öffnen, ansonsten werden es die km/Hm zeigen wie gut sie ist.


----------



## TOM4 (18. Dezember 2011)

@Bolzer: Gratuliere zum extrem geilen Rad! (und das noch dazu beim besten Rotwildhändler mit dem besten Service gekauft!)

jetzt zum eigentlichen - bin heute mal wieder mit meinem x1 gefahren und bin noch immer extremst zufrieden und noch immer von dem vortrieb fasziniert!

(danke rockyrider für die bestätigung mit der rh! natürlich allen anderen auch mal danke, für die geduld und die fachkundigen auskünfte bei der noch so komischen fragen!) 

und da hätt ich gleich noch mal einige fragen und zwar wieviel sag in mm habt ihr bei euren x1 bzw. x2? ist es bei euch schon mal vorgekommen, das wenn ihr bergauf mit vorne dem kleinsten und hi dem größten kb, so ein komisches rubbeln habt? ich glaub das es daher kommt, das sich das rad beim bergauf mit dem kleinsten gang so stark in den dämpfer zieht, das dann die kette zu lang wird und dann läuft die kette nicht mehr so rund übers kleinste kettenblatt an der kurbel!?

kann das sein?

ach noch was, wie sollte den die gleitfläche vom dämpfer bzgl. ölfilm aussehen? soll da ein film drauf sein od. ist das normal wenn soviel öl drauf ist, das man es sieht und das dann auch der ganze schmutz drauf kleben bleibt?

 fragen über fragen!

aber nichts desto trotz bin ich hin und weg vom x1!!

p.s.: wenn irgend jemand den typen, der das knacksen an den div. materialien erfunden hat sieht, dann schickt ihn bei mir vorbei! ich erzähl ihm was liebes!!!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (18. Dezember 2011)

ja, Schaltgriffe, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk und Kurbel sind XTR. Eine KMC-Kette und Sram PG 990 II-Kassette, Syntace Vector Carbon-Lenker und den Crank Brother Carbon Stütze. Es sind die normalen PaceStar 2,35 NN drauf....   das sollen 800 gr. sein.

Habe mir gerade die Schraube angesehen, boah... du hast völlig recht!!!

Heute musste ich Tannenbaum kaufen, keine Ausfahrt und jetzt regnet es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (18. Dezember 2011)

Erste Tour bei Schnee für den Winter 2011/2012.


----------



## grosser (18. Dezember 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> und da hätt ich gleich noch mal einige fragen und zwar wieviel sag in mm habt ihr bei euren x1 bzw. x2? ist es bei euch schon mal vorgekommen, das wenn ihr bergauf mit vorne dem kleinsten und hi dem größten kb, so ein komisches rubbeln habt? ich glaub das es daher kommt, das sich das rad beim bergauf mit dem kleinsten gang so stark in den dämpfer zieht, das dann die kette zu lang wird und dann läuft die kette nicht mehr so rund übers kleinste kettenblatt an der kurbel!?
> 
> kann das sein?



x1 sich in den Dämpfer ziehen, das glaube ich kaum! Das hättest du  in jeder Bike-Bravo gelesen. 
Vermutlich hat das obere Schalträdchen vom Schaltwerk Kontakt mit dem größten Ritzel, oder kommt ihm zu nahe bzw. ist nicht richtig ausgerichtet!  
Sag 20-25%


@jmr-biking
schönes Bild!
Bei uns war nur schei?? Wetter!


----------



## TOM4 (18. Dezember 2011)

Mmmhhh! @grosser: hast du zufällig die Mountain Bike 1/11, da ist ein all mountain test - da wird unter anderem auch das x2 getestet - hier steht dann aber schon, das sich das x2 an steilen anstiegen in den federweg zieht! Und die theorie mit dem schaltröllchen und der kassette, hab ich natürlich gleich vorort kontrolliert.


----------



## grosser (18. Dezember 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Mmmhhh! @grosser: hast du zufällig die Mountain Bike 1/11, da ist ein all mountain test - da wird unter anderem auch das x2 getestet - hier steht dann aber schon, das sich das x2 an steilen anstiegen in den federweg zieht! Und die theorie mit dem schaltröllchen und der kassette, hab ich natürlich gleich vorort kontrolliert.



ich werde morgen eine Rund auf dem Hometrail drehen und werde dir berichten!
Das hatte ich beim X2 testen nicht bemerkt!


----------



## TOM4 (18. Dezember 2011)

Perfekt, danke!


----------



## Orakel (18. Dezember 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> und da hätt ich gleich noch mal einige fragen und zwar wieviel sag in mm habt ihr bei euren x1 bzw. x2? ist es bei euch schon mal vorgekommen, das wenn ihr bergauf mit vorne dem kleinsten und hi dem größten kb, so ein komisches rubbeln habt? ich glaub das es daher kommt, das sich das rad beim bergauf mit dem kleinsten gang so stark in den dämpfer zieht, das dann die kette zu lang wird und dann läuft die kette nicht mehr so rund übers kleinste kettenblatt an der kurbel!?
> 
> kann das sein?


kenne (kannte)ich so von meinem (X1) und X2 nicht
hab jetzt keine Erklärung dafür woran es liegen könnte


----------



## luxaltera (18. Dezember 2011)

Habe ich auch nicht. Jedenfalls nicht in den kleinsten Gängen. Wenn ich im kleinsten kettenrad bin und hinten zu weit hoch schalte ist das logisch.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Dezember 2011)

@bolzer:

Das Öl am Dämper ist richtig so.
Ist Schmieröl aus der Luftkammer.
Der Kolben sollte immer nass bleiben, sonst Service.

sag= 25%, auf Trails wie am Lago auch 28-30%


Rubbeln:
Prüfe mal, ob der Umwerfer in der Kombination an die Kette kommt.
Aber im Stand wenn das Bike ausgefedert ist!


----------



## TOM4 (18. Dezember 2011)

@rockyrider - danke für deine antworten - ich war der fragende

bzgl. Öl - danke
bzgl. kette auf umwerfer - nein im aus-und eingefederten zustand streift die kette nicht den werfer - dachte auch das der werfer eventuell zu tief ist und durch das einfedern, die kette am oberen drittel des werfers (dort wo er dicker wird) streift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Dezember 2011)

hmm?
dann müsste ich das sehen, so hab ich keine idee mehr


----------



## TOM4 (18. Dezember 2011)

Das blöde daran ist, das man nichts sieht. Im unbelastetem zustand (z.b. auf dem montageständer) merkt man beim kurbeln auch nix!?
Nur wenn man drauf sitzt und auch nur auf dem vorderen kleinen kb rubbelts beim treten so komisch!?


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Dezember 2011)

Hast du gebrauchte Teile, z.B. Kurbel mit neuen Teilen (Kette oder Kassette) kombiniert? Je nach Verschleißgrad kann es da auch schon mal zu "rubbeln" kommen. Alt und neu passt oft nicht zusammen, weil z.B. das kleine Kettenblatt zu stark verschlissen oder eingefahren ist. 
Das wäre noch so eine Idee von mir. Am Montagestände könntest du deswegen nichts merken, da das Rad ja nicht unter Belastung gekurbelt wird.


----------



## TOM4 (19. Dezember 2011)

Alles alte teile (kette, kurbel, kassette)
Werd mal das kleine kb von der kurbel ansehen - die hab ich gebraucht gekauft - viell. liegts daran.


----------



## giles (19. Dezember 2011)

guck dir auch mal die Kette an. Ich hatte die letzten Wochen auch bei bestimmten Übersetzungen meisten hohe Gänge ein Rubbeln. Und gestern 12 km vor zu Hause ist die Kette gerissen.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Dezember 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Alles alte teile (kette, kurbel, kassette)
> Werd mal das kleine kb von der kurbel ansehen - die hab ich gebraucht gekauft - viell. liegts daran.



Das wäre möglich. Kette, Kettenblätter und Kassette spielen sich mit der Zeit aufeinander ein. Wenn da was Neues oder anderes Gebrauchtes dazu kommt, kann es schon mal im Antrieb krachen, knarzen oder sogar die Kette durchrutschen. 
Dann gibt es meist nur eine Lösung: am besten alles neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (19. Dezember 2011)

So, ich war heute über 2 Stunden unterwegs und habe mein XE (X1) eingesaut.
Der Aufbau ist genau das was ich wollte! 
Es geht trotz  Fox36 und <13,5kg hervorragend bergauf. Die Absenkung hatte ich nur einmal zum testen  ausprobiert und ich glaube man kann fast auf das Talas-System verzichten. Man merkt den steileren Sitzwinkels zum C1!
Die Fox geht super schluckt Alles weg. Treppenstufen habe ich mit dem Fahrwerk fast nicht bemerkt.
Was mich überrascht hat, dass es noch besser um enge Kurven geht ohne so nervös zu sein wie das C1 (Vergleich=Rahmengröße S).
Die Avid X7 Bremse sollte eigentlich ans Winterrad, aber die funktioniert nach dem Einfahren so hervorragend, dass sie vorerst auch dran bleibt. Mal sehen was sie auf langen Abfahrten so kann.

@RockRider
der 70mm Vorbau funzt optimal! 
Hätte ich nicht gedacht, da ich 3cm gedrungener im Bike sitze, als beim C1 mit 90mm.

Ich glaube das C1 wird jetzt mehr in der Garage sein Dasein bestreiten.

@tom4
kein rubbeln an der Kette und das sich der Federweg in den Dämpfer zieht am Anstieg habe ich auch nicht bemerkt.

Es knarzt und knackt auch nichts.

Ich bin begeistert.

Dolomiten, Vinschgau, Pustertal, Rest der Alpen, Gardasee, Pfälzerwald, Eifel, Taunus, Spessart,Odenwald, Hunsrück, ............ ihr könnt kommen!


----------



## TOM4 (19. Dezember 2011)

@grosser/all: danke für deine/eure unterstützung - werd mir mal wie gesagt die kb von der kurbel + kette (allerdings erst ~350km drauf) ansehen.


----------



## Kiefer (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Bolzer

Dein neues Bike gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut.
Klasse

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Markusdr (20. Dezember 2011)

Mal sone doofe Frage am Rande. Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen x1 und x2 bzw. c1 und c2 ? Carbon?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Thomas1809 (20. Dezember 2011)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Mal sone doofe Frage am Rande. Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen x1 und x2 bzw. c1 und c2 ? Carbon?
> 
> Gruß Markus



1 ist immer Alu und 2 ist immer Carbon

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Markusdr (20. Dezember 2011)

Danke. Sind die Gewichtsunterschiede groß? Die Rotwildrahmen sind ja doch ab und an recht schwer im Vergleich.


----------



## Thomas1809 (20. Dezember 2011)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Danke. Sind die Gewichtsunterschiede groß? Die Rotwildrahmen sind ja doch ab und an recht schwer im Vergleich.



Sind so ca. 300-400g

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Orakel (20. Dezember 2011)

C1+C2= 120mm FW
X1+X2= 150mmFW
dadurch unterscheiden sich natürlich auch die Geometriedaten vom C zum X


----------



## Bolzer1711 (20. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank Thomas (Kiefer).....   im Laden von Matthias waren X1 und X2 nebeneinander gestanden und.....  ich konnte nicht widerstehen.

Aber es steht immer noch im Wohnzimmer un scharrt mit den Hufen...  auch ich will raus, aber jetzt liegt auch noch Schnee. Damit besudle ich es nicht gleich, da muss dann halt das C1 herhalten.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal mein kleiner Weihnachtsbeitrag bei dem bikefeindlichem Wetter:
*Bastelzeit 1*:






Ich habe mir meine erste Carbonstütze gegönnt. Leider sieht das Ding sehr schnell verranzt aus. Vielleicht kann ich ja etwas den Dreck fern halten.



*Bastelzeit 2*



Nadellager am oberen Dämpferauge, sehr empfehlenswert!



*Weihnachtsrätsel*



Na, wer erkennt das Diagramm wieder?
Logo, ist vom E1 aus der Bike.
Aber wer traut sich an die Kurvendiskussion?
Auf welchen Punkt will ich raus?
Wer weiß es?

Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (20. Dezember 2011)

schon gesehn?
http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.php?cat=ZUBEH%D6R_SPECIALS&product=TOP-DIV-HEADSET-CAP-CNC


----------



## Markusdr (20. Dezember 2011)

orakel schrieb:


> schon gesehn?
> http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.php?cat=zubeh%d6r_specials&product=top-div-headset-cap-cnc



super


----------



## Lapper22 (21. Dezember 2011)

@Rocky: meinst Du das Losbrechmoment des Hinterbaus? Klär mich bitte auf! Bitte nicht auslachen

Die Abdeckkappen sind echt schön. Die "alten" von Rotwild waren an meinem RFC leider sehr schnell blass...

Wünsche allen hier schon einmal eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und gaanz viele Geschenke

Gruß Sven


----------



## Orakel (21. Dezember 2011)

Denke eher an das hohe Losbrechmoment der Gabel und den Buckel die die Kurve mittendrin beschreibt


----------



## RCC03-Biker (21. Dezember 2011)

No was neues

http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.p...3&sidROTWILD=aemksbe4n0f9j4ap3nq1vgr3ia5jv03p


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2011)

Lapper22 schrieb:


> @Rocky: meinst Du das Losbrechmoment des Hinterbaus? Klär mich bitte auf! Bitte nicht auslachen...



Nein ich lache nicht.
Aber dein Finger liegt schon an der Wunde.

Die Kennlinie beginnt *nicht *bei Null.
Das bedeutet, dass der Hinterbau kein Losbrechmoment in üblichen Sinne hat.
Vielmehr ist das Anfangsübersetzungsverhältnis von etwa 3,35/1 so groß, dass der Hinterbau schon vom Eigengewicht etwa 10mm in des sag geht.
Das ist mir auch bei meinem auf 75kg abgestimmten E1 aufgefallen (~180- 190psi)

Die Gabel hat das übliche Losbrechmoment, stimmt.

Um das gleichmäßige arbeiten meines Fahrwerkes zu überprüfen, drücke ich das Bike mit beiden Händen auf Oberrohr.
Genau über dem Tretlager, nachdem ich das Fahrwerk abgestimmt habe.
Wenn dann das Bike hinten & vorne schön gleichmäßig anspricht und einfedert, finde ich es perfekt.

Hat bei mir aber nur mit der VAN vorne drin geklappt.


----------



## Spletti (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

was wiegt denn das E1 FS edition (XTR) ?


----------



## Düst__ (23. Dezember 2011)

würde ich auch mal gerne wissen


----------



## RCC03-Biker (23. Dezember 2011)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand das 2012er E1 in M und könnte hier mal den Radstand messen? Laut den Geometriedaten, die ich im Katalog/Internet finde, hätte das 2012er E1 einen Radstand von 1180mm. Das 2011er einen Radstand von 1160mm. Auf Nachfrage bei Rotwild wurde mir aber mitgeteilt, dass der Radstand des 2012er E1 aber kürzer ist, als der des 2011er. 
Einen längeren Radstand als das 2011er, das ich mal Probegefahren bin, kann ich mit meinem Thule Heckträger nicht transportieren. Das war schon mit dem Radstand des 2011er Modell leider grenzwertig.

Danke und schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (23. Dezember 2011)

Wünsche euch allen vorab schon einmal frohe, besinnliche Weihnachten
Wurde hier nicht geschrieben dass das 2012er E1 Kürzere Kettenstreben bekommen hat, ergo, dadurch nen kürzeren Radstand?


----------



## RW_Eddy (23. Dezember 2011)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand das 2012er E1 in M und könnte hier mal den Radstand messen? Laut den Geometriedaten, die ich im Katalog/Internet finde, hätte das 2012er E1 einen Radstand von 1180mm. Das 2011er einen Radstand von 1160mm. Auf Nachfrage bei Rotwild wurde mir aber mitgeteilt, dass der Radstand des 2012er E1 aber kürzer ist, als der des 2011er.
> Einen längeren Radstand als das 2011er, das ich mal Probegefahren bin, kann ich mit meinem Thule Heckträger nicht transportieren. Das war schon mit dem Radstand des 2011er Modell leider grenzwertig.
> 
> Danke und schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage



Mein 2011er E1 in M hat einen Radstand von gemessenen 1170mm +/- 1mm bei 170mm.
Das 2012er hat vorne 180mm Federweg und müsste dadurch minimal länger sein. Der Rest steckt dann im Rahmen. Nur wo?

Früher war mehr Lametta.....

Eddy


----------



## Düst__ (23. Dezember 2011)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand das 2012er E1 in M und könnte hier mal den Radstand messen? Laut den Geometriedaten, die ich im Katalog/Internet finde, hätte das 2012er E1 einen Radstand von 1180mm. Das 2011er einen Radstand von 1160mm. Auf Nachfrage bei Rotwild wurde mir aber mitgeteilt, dass der Radstand des 2012er E1 aber kürzer ist, als der des 2011er.
> Einen längeren Radstand als das 2011er, das ich mal Probegefahren bin, kann ich mit meinem Thule Heckträger nicht transportieren. Das war schon mit dem Radstand des 2011er Modell leider grenzwertig.
> 
> Danke und schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage



Also mein 2011 hat 1175mm in M. Glaube ich gemessen zu haben.
Und ich hab eigentlich keine probleme mit meinem thule träger.
Auch mein dh bike passt drauf..
Muss allerdings die luft aus die räder lassen...
Aber irgendwie stimmen deine angaben aus den geodaten  2011/12. Eigenartig!!!


----------



## RW_Eddy (23. Dezember 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> Wünsche euch allen vorab schon einmal frohe, besinnliche Weihnachten
> Wurde hier nicht geschrieben dass das 2012er E1 Kürzere Kettenstreben bekommen hat, ergo, dadurch nen kürzeren Radstand?



Hallo,

auf dem Papier soll sich das von 438mm auf 432mm gemindert haben.

Viele Grüße
Eddy


----------



## abi_1984 (23. Dezember 2011)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand das 2012er E1 in M und könnte hier mal den Radstand messen? Laut den Geometriedaten, die ich im Katalog/Internet finde, hätte das 2012er E1 einen Radstand von 1180mm. Das 2011er einen Radstand von 1160mm. Auf Nachfrage bei Rotwild wurde mir aber mitgeteilt, dass der Radstand des 2012er E1 aber kürzer ist, als der des 2011er.
> Einen längeren Radstand als das 2011er, das ich mal Probegefahren bin, kann ich mit meinem Thule Heckträger nicht transportieren. Das war schon mit dem Radstand des 2011er Modell leider grenzwertig.
> 
> Danke und schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage



Einer der Haupnutzen der TALAS-Funktion der FOX-Gabeln ist der, dass man abgesenkt das Rad besser ins und ans Auto kriegt ;-) Das gilt auch für versenkbare Sattelstützen. Wenns für den Thule Träger von der Länge immer noch nicht reicht, dann muss halt die Luft für den Transport mal kurz komplett raus...


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Dezember 2011)

Ja, die Kettenstreben sind 6mm kürzer geworden.
Dafür ist jetzt ein Knick im Sattelrohr und die Gabel baut länger vorne raus.
(erkennt man auch am noch flacheren Lenkwinkel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe einen neuwertigen Dämpfer *Fox RP23 BV XV 2011* abzugeben.
Einbaulänge* 184x44mm Hub*. Tune Compression und Rebound *M*, BV *175psi*.
Passend für das *R.C1 FS* (ab 2010) oder *R.C2 FS*.
Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (24. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mich hier und heute bei Euch allen, für die im vergangenen Jahr hilfreichen Tips und Tricks, bedanken.

Wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch und für nächstes Jahr immer eine Handvoll Boden unter den Stollen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Dezember 2011)

Danke, wünsch allen Usern das Gleiche.
(Die Hand voll Boden war gestern recht weich.........)


----------



## Deichfräse (24. Dezember 2011)

Moin Ritter!

Auch aus den nördlichen Gefilden ein frohes Weihnachtsfest allen Rotwildrittern!!!






www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. Dezember 2011)

Was der Weihnachtsmann gerade angeschleppt hat:





Ich wünsche allen hier schöne Weihnachten.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Orakel (25. Dezember 2011)

Ach Herouf,Glückwünsch.
Wo kann man den sonen Weihnachtsmann buchen, der solch tolle Geschenke im Jutesack hat?
2012er?


----------



## TOM4 (25. Dezember 2011)

auch aus der (im osten) schneelosen alpenrepublik einen guten rutsch und happy trails 2012 euch allen!


----------



## hotchili001 (25. Dezember 2011)

*




*


*Ich wünsche allen hier im Forum frohe Weihnachten!!*


----------



## Düst__ (25. Dezember 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren ob der rotwildradel bringende weihnachtsmann auch auf nem rotwildbike unterwegs ist und wenn ja, welches?? 



Eine super zeit mit euren liebsten...lasst es euch gut gehn.
In diesem Sinne: Frohe Weihnachten!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Dezember 2011)

der Weihnachtsmann hat Ahnung!
Ich habe ihm wohl zu früh ins Handwerk gepfuscht?
Konnte aber nicht abwarten..............

Jetzt habe ich noch Schutzbekleidung dazu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. Dezember 2011)

Orakel schrieb:


> Ach Herouf,Glückwünsch.
> Wo kann man den sonen Weihnachtsmann buchen, der solch tolle Geschenke im Jutesack hat?
> 2012er?



Tja, wenn man den Weihnachtsmann buchen könnte, würde der wohl öfter hier vorbei schauen.
Ich kenn mich ja nicht wirklich aus 
aber es schein als habe er einen 2011 Rahmen über gehabt und 
2012 Teil drangeschraubt.




Düst schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren ob der rotwildradel bringende weihnachtsmann auch auf nem rotwildbike unterwegs ist und wenn ja, welches??



Her gefahren ist er auf dem E1 
und weiter gings dann wohl zu Fuß  


Schon hart, 
wenn man mal auf dem Rad unterwegs war 
und dann wieder auf Schusters Rappen umsteigen muß.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## RCC03-Biker (25. Dezember 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Was der Weihnachtsmann gerade angeschleppt hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Schönes Bike. Viel Spaß damit. 
Ist das schon ein 2012er?


----------



## RCC03-Biker (25. Dezember 2011)

Dadurch, dass zwar die Kettenstreben 2012 etwas kürzer geworden sind, jetzt dafür aber eine 180er Gabel und ein etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel, habe ich eben gedacht, dass der Radstand nicht wirklich kürzer geworden ist, sondern eher etwas länger. Vielleicht hab ich da auch nur einen Denkfehler.

Ich habe einen Thule EuroWay G2 920. Als ich das 2011er E1 getestet habe und es damit transportiert habe, ging das nur mit abgesenkter Gabel und Luft aus den Reifen, da ich die Befestigung unten am Träger nicht verstellen kann. Hab mal bei Thule nachgefragt, ob es wenigstens längere Ratschenbänder als Zubehör gibt. Leider Fehlanzeige. 

Wenn ich jedesmal die Luft aus den Reifen lassen müsste, wäre der Nutzen des Trägers ja wieder hinfällig. Will ja vor Ort nicht erst rumtun, bevor ich die Tour starten kann. Deshalb hab ich ihn mir ja auch gekauft. Sonnst hätte ich mein Bike weiterhin im Auto transportiern können.
Mein E1 hätte auch vermutlich kein Talas, weil es "nur" das Comp werden würde. Deshalb interessiert mich eben ein wirklich gemessener Radstand des 2012er E1.
Die 2011er Radstände sind ja anscheinend auch etwas länger als angegeben.


----------



## RW_Eddy (25. Dezember 2011)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Dadurch, dass zwar die Kettenstreben 2012 etwas kürzer geworden sind, jetzt dafür aber eine 180er Gabel und ein etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel, habe ich eben gedacht, dass der Radstand nicht wirklich kürzer geworden ist, sondern eher etwas länger. Vielleicht hab ich da auch nur einen Denkfehler.
> 
> Ich habe einen Thule EuroWay G2 920. Als ich das 2011er E1 getestet habe und es damit transportiert habe, ging das nur mit abgesenkter Gabel und Luft aus den Reifen, da ich die Befestigung unten am Träger nicht verstellen kann. Hab mal bei Thule nachgefragt, ob es wenigstens längere Ratschenbänder als Zubehör gibt. Leider Fehlanzeige.
> 
> ...



Dein Euro Way ist einer der kürzesten Markenträger überhaupt.
Ich fand das Teil insgesamt sehr wackelig und habe mir dann den Uebler P21 gekauft. Der ist insgesamt stabiler.

Habe gerade das 2011er E1 in M mal drauf gestellt. Da kann der Radstand noch reichlich wachsen (5 cm mehr passt immer noch locker drauf). Die Kunstoffbänder sind da reichlich bemessen.

Ich würde den Träger wechseln.
Das Rad würde ich auf jeden Fall kaufen

Frohe Weihnachten
Eddy


----------



## Vette08 (26. Dezember 2011)

Alternativ-Programm an Weihnachten  ...








Mann, war das 'ne Sauerei


----------



## Markusdr (26. Dezember 2011)

Woran erkenne ich eigentlich an meinem 2001er Modell die Rahmengröße?

Danke auf ein tOlles 2012


----------



## Orakel (26. Dezember 2011)

müsste unten im Tretlager eingestanzt sein


----------



## at021971 (26. Dezember 2011)

Die Rahmengröße ist eigentlich Bestandteil der Rahmennummer unter dem Tretlager. Diese beginnt mit der Modellbezeichnung und endet mit einer fortlaufenden Nummer. Zwischen diesen beiden befindet sich dann das Modelljahr und die Rahmengröße (je nach Modell von XS bis XL).

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Markusdr (28. Dezember 2011)

Okay: bei mir steht:

Rcc140

M150


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (28. Dezember 2011)

Rahmengr.M also


----------



## Kiefer (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Rotwild Ritter

Ich könnte recht günstig einen Easton Heaven Carbon-Lenker bekommen.
Jetzt weiß ich nicht genau, ob meine Ergon GR2 Griffe für den Lenker geeignet sind.
Im WWW kann ich leider auch nicht viel dazu finden.

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Antwort für mich ?

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## TOM4 (28. Dezember 2011)

warum sollten die griffe nicht geeignet sein? wegen der klemmung am griff? da sollte es doch entweder vom griffhersteller od. vom lenkerhersteller eine angabe übers anzugsdrehmoment geben?

oder du ziehst die griffe gerade so fest das sie sich nicht mehr drehen - am besten mit ein bisserl carbonpaste = mehr reibung weniger anzugsdrehmoment.

wäre meine leienhafte herangehensweise.

p.s. ich denke das die lenker/vorbauklemmung sicherliche eine größere belastung fürs material ist, als die griffklemmungen.


----------



## Deichfräse (28. Dezember 2011)

@Kiefer
Da brauchst du dir kaum Sorgen machen. Anzugsmoment von 2-5Nm (je nach Griff, steht auch in der Montageanleitung) nicht überschreiten und die Griffe sitzen bombenfest ohne den Lenker zu schädigen. Mein Syntace Carbon Lenker kommt damit auch super zurecht. Hilfsweise kannst du dir auch von Syntace oder anderen Herstellern die Alu-Lenkerstopfen ordern und dann ist der Lenker von innen nochmals verstärkt, so dass die Klemmkräfte das Material erst recht nicht schädigen können. Auch Montagepaste ist in dem Fall ein gutes Hilfsmittel, um die Klemmkräfte zu verringern.






www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## K3RMIT (29. Dezember 2011)

Moin Leute,

brauch mal eure Hilfe, poste es extra nicht im Schaltungs-Thread da hier das niveau höher ist 

Hab mein 2009er C1 fast kompl zerlegt und bin grad dabei die XT Kurbel zu erneuern.
Ist ein 9-fach Antrieb und bei der verbauten XT Kurbel war das Lager mit Hülse plus Distanzring (2,5mm) Antriebsseitig verbaut.

Bei der neuen XT Kurbel ist nun das Lager mit Hülse gegenüberliegend und der Distanzring passt auch nicht mehr Antriebsseitig, da die Kettenblätter zu weit aussen stehen und nicht mehr zum Umwerfer passen.

Habe dann mal den Distanzring gegenüberliegend verbaut und es passt nun "fast" ois.
Was mir etwas komisch vorkommt ist das der linke Kurbelarm nicht ganz auf die Hülse passt, es fehlt sozusagen noch 1-2cm
Muss der Kurbelarm bündig sitzen oder ist das normal?

Danke für Hilfe
Martin


----------



## Dirk Nennen (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Ihr Rotwild-Ritter und E1 Rider. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Lageraußendurchmesser ich beim Steuersatz für mein 2008er Rotwild E1 brauche?

Möchte ne neue Gabel verbauen, hab aber keine Muße, das Rad nur zum vermessen zu zerlegen!

Vielleicht kann mir ja wer helfen.

Danke schon mal, und allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (29. Dezember 2011)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Rotwild-Ritter und E1 Rider.
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Lageraußendurchmesser ich beim Steuersatz für mein 2008er Rotwild E1 brauche?
> 
> ...


Vll. hilft dir das weiter
http://translate.google.com/transla...gpair=en|de&u=http://www.bicycleheadsets.com/


----------



## Markusdr (29. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

hab mal ne Frage, will für meinen Dienstwagen (A4-Kombi ohne AHK) ne günstige Heckträgerlösung besorgen. Wenn ich jetzt bei Amazon gucke, sehe ich doch einige. Hat jemand nen Tipp? Ich brauch das Teil nicht oft ca. 5-6 mal im Jahr und 1-2 mal davon mir 3 Rädern. Gefunden habe ich beispielsweise sowas:

http://www.amazon.de/MOTTEZ-A025-Fa...YO/ref=sr_1_44?ie=UTF8&qid=1325188418&sr=8-44

http://www.amazon.de/Menabo-927828-...CBHU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325188669&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.de/Green-Valley-1...6QYC/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1325188062&sr=8-6

Was mein Ihr?
Danke


----------



## RW_Eddy (29. Dezember 2011)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab mal ne Frage, will für meinen Dienstwagen (A4-Kombi ohne AHK) ne günstige Heckträgerlösung besorgen. Wenn ich jetzt bei Amazon gucke, sehe ich doch einige. Hat jemand nen Tipp? Ich brauch das Teil nicht oft ca. 5-6 mal im Jahr und 1-2 mal davon mir 3 Rädern. Gefunden habe ich beispielsweise sowas:
> 
> ...




Ich würde keinen davon nehmen.
Dann würde ich eher sehen, dass ich einen gebrauchten Paulchen kaufe. Da ist der Träger sehr stabil am Heck befestigt und die Räder stehen sehr sicher. Evtl noch einen Thule., da habe ich allerdings keine Erfahrungen. 
Habe selbst einen Paulchen, ist aber für Carbon Rahmen wegen der komischen Halterung nicht geeignet.

Das Thema wurde schon mal hier im Forum diskutiert.

Eddy


----------



## Markusdr (29. Dezember 2011)

Naja ich will das Ding ja nicht regelmäßig nutzten, nächstes Jahr habe ch wieder einen anderen Wagen und wahrscheinlich passt dann ein Heckträger wieder nicht mehr =(. Daher würde ich gerne gucken, dass ich günstig davon komme.


----------



## logan777 (30. Dezember 2011)

hallo,

ich hab mal ne frage an alle rotwild e 1 besitzer...
und zwar, passt in den 2011er e1 rahmen nen coildämpfer? beim 2012 rahmen geht das ja auf jeden fall...nur hat richie schley in irgendeinem video gesagt, dass 2012 ein coil rein passt und nun weiß ich halt nicht ob das beim 2011er auch schon passt... 

gruß
logan


----------



## rider24 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe habe mitte Oktober ein Rotwild X1 Comp bestellt.
Leider ist das Rad bis heute noch nicht da und ob es im Januar kommt kann mir auch noch keiner sagen.
Angeblich hat Rotwild Lieferschwierigkeiten mit den Shimano Komponenten.

Ich dachte die Wartezeit wird einfacher wenn ich mir diesen Thread durchlese, aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall 

Ich will es jetzt unbedingt haben und losreiten


----------



## Bolzer1711 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo rider24,

ich weiss zwar nicht wo du geordert hast, aber bei Matthias von Schaltwerk habe ich vor zwei Wochen einige X1 2012 gesehen und drauf gesessen. Kann natürlich sein, dass die jetzt schon alle vergriffen sind......

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## rider24 (30. Dezember 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo rider24,
> 
> ich weiss zwar nicht wo du geordert hast, aber bei Matthias von Schaltwerk habe ich vor zwei Wochen einige X1 2012 gesehen und drauf gesessen. Kann natürlich sein, dass die jetzt schon alle vergriffen sind......
> 
> ...



Beim hiesigen Rotwild-Händler.
Er hat auch schon einige X1 und X2 bekommen. Aber halt nicht in der entsprechenden Rahmengröße. Als Option soll noch die Reverb verbaut werden. Aber das sollte ja kein Aufwand sein, ist halt ein Unterschied zum Serienmodell.


----------



## dliwtor (30. Dezember 2011)

rider24 schrieb:


> Beim hiesigen Rotwild-Händler.
> Er hat auch schon einige X1 und X2 bekommen. Aber halt nicht in der entsprechenden Rahmengröße. Als Option soll noch die Reverb verbaut werden. Aber das sollte ja kein Aufwand sein, ist halt ein Unterschied zum Serienmodell.


 
Hi. 
Was ein Zufall - habe mich heute deswegen noch mit dem Werker unterhalten - wollte mir auch noch ein neues Spielzeug zulegen. 

Hat M und L da. Reverb sind auch reichlich an Lager - (sind wohl im Moment bei Rotwild vergriffen) 
Hat außerdem auch noch einige X1 2011 Sonderaufbauten. 

Aber ich verstehe nicht so recht - warum willst du ein Comp Modell? Da ist doch noch nicht mal eine Talas drin?!


----------



## rider24 (30. Dezember 2011)

Ein comp, weil es halt 800 günstiger ist. 
Das mit der talas wäre der einzige punkt der vielleicht mal zum nachteil werden kann. Aber eben auch nur wegen der absenkung. Ansonsten empfand ich die talas etwas lahmer im ansprechverhalten.

Auf XT Kurbel, umwerfer kann ich verzichten. Und ich denke die magura mt 4 sollte auch ausreichen.

Laufräder sind für mich auch i.o.
Das bike wird eben nur in entsprechendem gelände bewegt. Für den grossteil meiner rides wird weiterhin das HT herhalten.

Welches hast du denn im auge?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dliwtor (30. Dezember 2011)

rider24 schrieb:


> Ein comp, weil es halt 800 günstiger ist.
> Das mit der talas wäre der einzige punkt der vielleicht mal zum nachteil werden kann. Aber eben auch nur wegen der absenkung. Ansonsten empfand ich die talas etwas lahmer im ansprechverhalten.
> 
> Auf XT Kurbel, umwerfer kann ich verzichten. Und ich denke die magura mt 4 sollte auch ausreichen.
> ...


 
Naja - Talas und der deutlich bessere Tricon wären für mich schon ein Grund. 
Aber immer was der Geldbeutel so hergibt. 
Das Comp Modell ist auch sehr gut ausgestattet.


----------



## rider24 (30. Dezember 2011)

Mein dealer will direkt im neuen jahr mal bei rotwild meckern und schauen für wieviel sie ein pro rausrücken. Wenn der preis stimmt überleg ich nochmal ;-)

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dliwtor (31. Dezember 2011)

rider24 schrieb:


> Mein dealer will direkt im neuen jahr mal bei rotwild meckern und schauen für wieviel sie ein pro rausrücken. Wenn der preis stimmt überleg ich nochmal ;-)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


 
Ich glaub meckern bring da nichts - die 29er sind ja auch noch nicht verfügbar - schau mal bei anderen Firmen - da kommen die neuen Modelle teilweise erst Anfnag des "neuen" Modelljahres.  
Wenn dein Händler "flexibel" wäre, dann würde er dir entweder ein Pro Rad umbauen oder dir das Pro etwas günstiger lassen.


----------



## giles (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche hier schonmal allen Rotwilderern einen guten Rutsch und schoene Touren fuer 2012.


----------



## rider24 (31. Dezember 2011)

dliwtor schrieb:


> Ich glaub meckern bring da nichts - die 29er sind ja auch noch nicht verfügbar - schau mal bei anderen Firmen - da kommen die neuen Modelle teilweise erst Anfnag des "neuen" Modelljahres.
> Wenn dein Händler "flexibel" wäre, dann würde er dir entweder ein Pro Rad umbauen oder dir das Pro etwas günstiger lassen.



Rotwild hat das bike für anfang november angekündigt. Das hat im endeffekt den ausschlag gegeben das X1 zu nehmen. Hatte eigentlich das ghost amr plus im auge, aber die produzieren erst ab ende januar. 
Das es jetzt immer noch net da ist ist schade, aber ich glaube es war trotzdem gut sich fürs X1 entschieden zu haben.

Aber so langsam bringst du mich doch immer mehr auf das Pro ^^

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## giles (31. Dezember 2011)

Fahre mit einem Freund ab und an. Der hat ein Ghost AMR + allerdings gefällt mir mein X1 immer wieder besser. Machst also nix falsch und ich bin sicher, dass sich auch für dich das warten mehr als lohnt,.


----------



## K3RMIT (31. Dezember 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Ich wünsche hier schonmal allen Rotwilderern einen guten Rutsch und schoene Touren fuer 2012.



Wünsche ich ebenso 
Vorallem Gesundheit  (die ist ja massgeblich an den schönen Touren beteiligt *g*)

Mfg
Martin


----------



## dliwtor (31. Dezember 2011)

rider24 schrieb:


> Rotwild hat das bike für anfang november angekündigt. Das hat im endeffekt den ausschlag gegeben das X1 zu nehmen. Hatte eigentlich das ghost amr plus im auge, aber die produzieren erst ab ende januar.
> Das es jetzt immer noch net da ist ist schade, aber ich glaube es war trotzdem gut sich fürs X1 entschieden zu haben.
> 
> Aber so langsam bringst du mich doch immer mehr auf das Pro ^^
> ...


 
Welche Rahmengröße brauchst du denn? 
Also für den Händler sollte es doch ein kleines sein das X1 mit SLX und einem anderen LRS aufzubauen. Aber ein Pro Modell wäre wohl die sinnvollste Variante.


----------



## grosser (31. Dezember 2011)

rider24 schrieb:


> Rotwild hat das bike für anfang november angekündigt. Das hat im endeffekt den ausschlag gegeben das X1 zu nehmen. Hatte eigentlich das ghost amr plus im auge, aber die produzieren erst ab ende januar.
> Das es jetzt immer noch net da ist ist schade, aber ich glaube es war trotzdem gut sich fürs X1 entschieden zu haben.
> 
> Aber so langsam bringst du mich doch immer mehr auf das Pro ^^
> ...



Ich denke es liegt am Händler!
Bei meinem steht schon ein 29er C1!

Ich bin mit meinem X1 mit 36er Fox einfach nur begeistert!

Allen Rotwild-Rittern und der Fa.Rotwild einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und viele Trail-KM in 2012!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. Dezember 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> ...
> Allen Rotwild-Rittern und der Fa.Rotwild einen Guten Rutsch in neue Jahr und viele Trail-KM in 2012!!!



JA
Sehr gut, den Wünschen schließe ich mich dann!
LG, G-K-R


----------



## rider24 (31. Dezember 2011)

Naja vorfreude ist die schönste freude. Es wird kommen, es wird ein rotwild und es wird spaß machen 

Also guten rutsch allen hier.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deichfräse (1. Januar 2012)

Den Neujahrswünschen schließe ich mich mal eben auch an!
Alles Gute für 2012 und jede Menge Spaß auf den Trails!!!



www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## Vincy (1. Januar 2012)

Wünsche auch Allen ein frohes und glückliches neues Jahr.


----------



## Orakel (1. Januar 2012)

Wünsche Euch ein frohes, glückliches, Sturz und Verletzungsfreies neues Jahr


----------



## Markusdr (1. Januar 2012)

Wünsche allen ein frohes Neues, auch wenn morgen schon wieder die Arbeitswoche beginnt =). 

Da ich gerade krank auf dem Sofa liege habe ich hier nochmal ein wenig gelesen und mein eigentliches Ziel ist ja seit einem halben Jahr ein C1 FS pro. Bisher bin ich immer mein RCC01 gefahren mit 80mm Federweg =) und fahre seid einem Jahr 100mm und finde es ganz entspannt. Bisher dachte ich mir dann, C1 ist ein guter Kompromiss aus Gewicht, Geometrie und Federweg. 

Die Meißten von Euch haben sich aber eher für ein X1 entschieden und meine Frage jetzt warum? Ich wohne nahe Hamburg und mein Hauptgelände ist neben den 3-4 Ausflügen in den Harz im Jahr die Harburger "Berge". Wichtig für mich, Freude Bergab aber ich möchte auch nicht schieben müssen bergauf. Wie ist das beim X1? KOmmt man damit gut die Berge rauf? Hat es da Nachteile gegenüber dem C1? Sorry wenn ich so doof frage, aber zu meiner Hauptzeit fuhr man mit V-Brake und 80mm und jedes Gramm war wichtig =). 

Danke Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (1. Januar 2012)

Bergauf brauchst du dir mit dem X1 keine sorgen machen, das bestätigen dir alle X1 fahrer hier, da hat es gegenüber dem C1 gar keinen Nachteil.


----------



## Markusdr (1. Januar 2012)

Gibt es denn andere Nachteile gegenüber dem C1? Bzw. gibt es andere Vorteile außer den Federweg? Finde ich ja sehr spannend. Will ja auch nicht, dass alles während der Fahrt schaukelt =).


----------



## giles (1. Januar 2012)

Einziger Nachteil ist daas etwas höhere Gewicht 

Ansonsten sitzt du entspannter und hast mehr FW, was sehr angenehm ist, wenn man auch im Flachland Senken oder Löcher übersieht (Komme ja auch mehr aus dem platten Land). Fahrwerksmässig schaukelt da nix und klettern tut es prima.

Ich kam ebenfalls von einem CC-Bike (2000er Votec M6) zum X1. Hatte auch erst mit dem C1 bzw C2 geliebäugelt und mich für das X1 entschieden. nach 7 Monaten bin ich immer glücklicher darüber.


----------



## TOM4 (1. Januar 2012)

also mMn ist die 120mm klasse komplett überflüssig - eine funktionierende kinematik vorausgesetzt - entweder 100mm racefully oder/und 140/150mm touren/allmountain fully - mit dem kannst du (fast) alles machen - enstpannte touren oder auch einen alpen/mittelgebirgsausflug. du hast 1 rad für alles - ausser race und härtere einsätze ala enduro aufwärts!
und das gewicht kannst du bei einem x1 auch ohne probleme auf ~12,5kg hinbekommen- das ist ein gewicht mit dem du längere strecken auch noch sehr gut hochkommst! 

@alle c1/c2 fahrer nix für ungut!

wie gesagt meine meinung!

gruß tom

p.s. alles gute im neuen!


----------



## Markusdr (1. Januar 2012)

Hmm, spannend. In denke dann wirklich nochmal darüber nach.  Sollte ich trotzdem auf die Wahnwitzige Idee kommen, einen Transalp zu fahren, bekomme ich das damit auch hin oder?

Benutzt man diese Talas-Funktion oft?
Danke Euch


----------



## grosser (1. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Hmm, spannend. In denke dann wirklich nochmal darüber nach.  Sollte ich trotzdem auf die Wahnwitzige Idee kommen, einen Transalp zu fahren, bekomme ich das damit auch hin oder?
> 
> Benutzt man diese Talas-Funktion oft?
> Danke Euch



Wenn du kannst fahre mal ein X1 Probe! 
Vorteil vom X1 ist ein etwas steilerer Sitzwinkel und flacherer Lenkwinkel.


----------



## Orakel (2. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Benutzt man diese Talas-Funktion oft?
> Danke Euch


Nur noch an ganz steilen Rampen, sonst bleibt die Talas ausgefahren


----------



## Markusdr (2. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab mal ne Frage, will für meinen Dienstwagen (A4-Kombi ohne AHK) ne günstige Heckträgerlösung besorgen. Wenn ich jetzt bei Amazon gucke, sehe ich doch einige. Hat jemand nen Tipp? Ich brauch das Teil nicht oft ca. 5-6 mal im Jahr und 1-2 mal davon mir 3 Rädern. Gefunden habe ich beispielsweise sowas:
> 
> ...




Hab jetzt schon nach einem Paulchen geschaut aber leider musste ich feststellen, dass das gar nicht so leicht ist einen zu finden, der an mein Auto passt. Da gibt es ja zich Versionen und alles mögliche. Hat sonst jemand eine Idee um günstig an einen Heckträger zu kommen? Ich benötige den nur ein Jahr für ca. 4-5 Fahrten, im nächten Jahr hol ich mir ne AHK.

Danke, Markus


EDIT: Habe mir den Von Menabo mal bestellt, mal sehen. Im zweifel geht er zurück.


----------



## nosaint77 (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

bei mir steht ein Rennrad auf der Wunschliste. Weil ich Hardtail, Fully und Rennrad in meiner beschränkten Freizeit nicht adäquat benutzen kann, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen das Hardtail abzugeben. 

Das Hardtail ist ein Eigenaufbau auf Basis des Rotwild RCC0.1 Rahmens und wurde 12/2008 aufgebaut. Hier ein Foto vom nicht ganz fertigen Erstaufbau:







Bis zum heutigen Tag hat das Rotwild einige Tuningmaßnahmen durchgemacht. 

Aktuell schaut die Teileliste wie folgt aus:

Rahmen           Rotwild RCC 0.1, Rahmenhöhe 45cm (Kaufdatum 2008)
Federgabel       Fox F100RL (Modelljahr 2008)
Laufräder         DT Swiss 340, XR4.2d, Supercomp, Alunippel (Kaufdatum 2007, ca. 1750gr)
Schnellspanner Titan 
Reifen Schwalbe Furios Fred 
Tretkurbel        Shimano XT 3x9fach 
Umwerfer         Shimano XT 
Kette              Shimano XT 
Schaltwerk      SRAM X.9, 9fach (Modelljahr 2007)
Schaltgriffe      SRAM X.0 Gripshift, 3x9fach 
Kassette         Shimano Ultegra, 9fach, 12-27 
Bremse           Magura Marta, 160/160mm (Modelljahr 2007)
Sattelstütze    Syntace P6 Carbon, 400mm
Sattel             Selle Italia SLR Carbon, 135gr
Lenker            Syntace Duraflite Carbon
Vorbau           Syntace F99
Sonstiges        95% der verbauten Schrauben durch Titanschrauben ersetzt

Gesamtgewicht laut Kofferwaage 9,97kg

Technisch einwandfreier Zustand, optisch sehr gut. Bis auf das Schaltwerk sind alle Antriebskomponenten höchstens 1 Jahr alt. 

Lässt sich so ein Bike zu einem guten Preis als Komplettrad verkaufen, oder lohnt sich der Aufwand für den Verkauf der Einzelteile? Was wäre das Komplettrad wert? Wieviel kann ich für das Bike verlangen, wenn ich es beim Händler in Zahlung gebe?

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten...

Gruß, nosaint


----------



## TOM4 (2. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Hab jetzt schon nach einem Paulchen geschaut aber leider musste ich feststellen, dass das gar nicht so leicht ist einen zu finden, der an mein Auto passt. Da gibt es ja zich Versionen und alles mögliche. Hat sonst jemand eine Idee um günstig an einen Heckträger zu kommen? Ich benötige den nur ein Jahr für ca. 4-5 Fahrten, im nächten Jahr hol ich mir ne AHK.
> 
> Danke, Markus
> 
> ...



Eventuell kann man sich diese teile ja auch ausborgen/mieten? Viell. beim Autozubehörhändler (z.b. ATU) od. bei einem wohnwagenvermieter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Januar 2012)

logan777 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich hab mal ne frage an alle rotwild e 1 besitzer...
> und zwar, passt in den 2011er e1 rahmen nen coildämpfer? beim 2012 rahmen geht das ja auf jeden fall...nur hat richie schley in irgendeinem video gesagt, dass 2012 ein coil rein passt und nun weiß ich halt nicht ob das beim 2011er auch schon passt...
> ...


Nein, ins 2011er E1 kannst du nicht so ohne weiteres einen Coildämpfer einsetzen.
Die Feder würde unten an Umwerferschelle und Sattelrohr anecken.
Von Ausgleichsbehältern ganz zu schweigen.
2012 hat man das Sattelrohr etwas geknickt und einen DirektMount Umwerfer verbaut.

Der Einbau eines DHX 5,0 Coil reizt mich auch.
Ich habe zwar eine Idee, aber dazu noch nicht das richtige Material.
Wenn es klappen sollte, dann wird es sehr eng und sicher nicht für jede Gewichtsklasse machbar.

Ich kann dir aber aber als Coil- Freund sagen, dass der E1 Hinterbau mit dem RP2 super funktioniert!
Du brauchst nicht unbedingt einen Coil.


----------



## thommy_b (4. Januar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> also mMn ist die 120mm klasse komplett überflüssig - eine funktionierende kinematik vorausgesetzt - entweder 100mm racefully oder/und 140/150mm touren/allmountain fully - mit dem kannst du (fast) alles machen - enstpannte touren oder auch einen alpen/mittelgebirgsausflug. du hast 1 rad für alles - ausser race und härtere einsätze ala enduro aufwärts!
> und das gewicht kannst du bei einem x1 auch ohne probleme auf ~12,5kg hinbekommen- das ist ein gewicht mit dem du längere strecken auch noch sehr gut hochkommst!
> 
> @alle c1/c2 fahrer nix für ungut!
> ...



Obwohl ich selbst ein C1 fahre, kann ich Deine Meinung im Wesentlichen teilen. Bin auch mit dem Umstieg auf X1 am liebäugeln. 

Allerdings gibt es doch einen - zumindest für nicht ganz so betuchte Fahrer - nicht ganz unwesentlichen Grund, zum C1 zu greifen, wenn man keine 150 mm braucht. Das ist ganz einfach der Preis.


----------



## TOM4 (4. Januar 2012)

Also wenn man biken möchte und nicht gaanz soo betucht ist - dann würde ich sowieso eine andere radmarke wählen. Also wenn ich nicht jeweils (R1fs + X1) ein unglaublich gutes angebot bekommen hätte, dann wär ich glaub ich auch nicht bei rotwild gelandet!


----------



## Markusdr (4. Januar 2012)

Hat von Euch schonmal wer auf nem 29" X1 gesessen?


----------



## grosser (4. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Hat von Euch schonmal wer auf nem 29" X1 gesessen?



Ich! Aber noch nicht gefahren.
Schätze in 2 Wochen werde ich eins zum testen mal bekommen!


----------



## Markusdr (4. Januar 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Ich! Aber noch nicht gefahren.
> Schätze in 2 Wochen werde ich eins zum testen mal bekommen!



Ich bin gespannt =)


----------



## kahuna (4. Januar 2012)

Hurra,

mein neuer C1 FS Rahmen ist da. Jetzt gehts noch schnell in den Winterurlaub und danach kann der Umbau losgehen. Aus Kona wird Rotwild. Wenn ich fertig bin gibts Bilder.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Markusdr (4. Januar 2012)

Viel Freude damit!
Warum C1 und nicht x1?


----------



## RW_Eddy (4. Januar 2012)

thommy_b schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es doch einen - zumindest für nicht ganz so betuchte Fahrer - nicht ganz unwesentlichen Grund, zum C1 zu greifen, wenn man keine 150 mm braucht. Das ist ganz einfach der Preis.



Wenn man selber gerne am Rad schraubt oder einen guten Kumpel hat und mit der Farbe eines 2011er X1 zufrieden ist, kann man sicherlich sich selbst ein schönes Rad zusammen stellen.
Mit ner Fox Float 150 oder Revelation und einer SLX/XT mix liegt man sicherlich unter 2012er C1 Niveau. Dazu evtl noch Teile, die schon vorhanden sind. Muss man einfach mal in Excel eingeben.

Das geht geht natürlich nicht, wenn der Händler unbedingt nur max 20 km entfernt liegen darf, damit man das Rad "jederzeit zum Umwerfer nachjustieren" bringen kann. Meistens ist Service direkt nebenan auch etwas teurer. Der Händler will auch gerne was verdienen.

Einige hier kaufen auch einen Rahmen "von der grünen Wiese"......

Es ist auch immer eine Frage, ob man sich selbst auch an einem schönen Rad erfreuen kann.

Viel Spaß beim aussuchen

Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommy_b (5. Januar 2012)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Wenn man selber gerne am Rad schraubt oder einen guten Kumpel hat und mit der Farbe eines 2011er X1 zufrieden ist, kann man sicherlich sich selbst ein schönes Rad zusammen stellen.
> Mit ner Fox Float 150 oder Revelation und einer SLX/XT mix liegt man sicherlich unter 2012er C1 Niveau. Dazu evtl noch Teile, die schon vorhanden sind. Muss man einfach mal in Excel eingeben.
> 
> Das geht geht natürlich nicht, wenn der Händler unbedingt nur max 20 km entfernt liegen darf, damit man das Rad "jederzeit zum Umwerfer nachjustieren" bringen kann. Meistens ist Service direkt nebenan auch etwas teurer. Der Händler will auch gerne was verdienen.
> ...



klar, wenn man die Zeit, die Geduld und das Geschick hat, kann man das machen. Habe ich leider vor allem ersteres nicht, also muss ich in den sauren Apfel beißen. 

Wenn man allerdings selbst baut, kommt man ja trotzdem günstiger weg, wenn man auf einem c1 Rahmen aufbaut als auf einem x1. oder


----------



## Orakel (5. Januar 2012)

C1 Rahmen =1.699â¬
X1 Rahmen =1.799â¬
beides 2012er Preise inkl. DÃ¤mpfer und Steuersatz
wie du siehst sind es 100â¬ Diff.
selbst aufbauen wird nur dann gÃ¼nstig(er) wenn du die vorhandenen Teile 1zu1 Ã¼bernimmst, sobald du neue Teile dazukaufst wird es happig mit dem billiger werden wie wenn du ein komp. Bike kaufst


----------



## thommy_b (5. Januar 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> C1 Rahmen =1.699
> X1 Rahmen =1.799
> beides 2012er Preise inkl. Dämpfer und Steuersatz
> wie du siehst sind es 100 Diff.
> selbst aufbauen wird nur dann günstig(er) wenn du die vorhandenen Teile 1zu1 übernimmst, sobald du neue Teile dazukaufst wird es happig mit dem billiger werden wie wenn du ein komp. Bike kaufst


 
ok, dann sorry. da lag ich falsch. ich dachte, die differenz wäre deutlich größer.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Januar 2012)

nimm ein 2011er in der günstigsten Variante.
Was nach dem Umbau übrig bleibt, vertickerst du im BikeMarket.
Günstiger geht es nicht!


----------



## nauker (5. Januar 2012)

So, habe gestern mal die Regenpause ausgenutzt und war mit dem E1 unterwegs...

 im Winter bzw. im Matsch mit VR 2,4 Advantage, HR 2,4 Ardent.




Bild aus Herbst

13,8 kg

Das erhöhte Gewicht der Mäntel im Vergleich zu den RQ 2,2 merke ich  persönlich deutlich, andererseits fahre ich bergab m.E. erheblich  sicherer. 

Wenns wieder ein wenig trockener ist, werde ich vermutlich wieder zur v+h RQ 2,2 wechseln oder eventuell den MK II hinten probieren.

Anbei mal die Teileliste...


----------



## TOM4 (5. Januar 2012)

@nauker: gutes gewicht! bist du mit den wcs griffen zufrieden? bin auch am überlegen sie mir ans x1 zu machen - hab sie am r1 schon drauf (bin auch sehr zufrieden), aber am x1 hab ich an schraubgriffe gedacht - verdrehen usw,...?


nochmal eine offtopic frage an alle rucksackfahrer - findet ihr einen z.b. evoc freeride rucksack der ja bereits einen rückenprotektor eingebaut (bzw. auch banhembar und einzeln zu tragen) hat, zu viel des guten oder würdet ihr solch einen rucksack fürs touren fahren auch tragen?

ich bin am hin und her überlegen - ob ich einen "normalen" oder einen mit protektor nehmen soll.

gewichtsmässig sind ja die rucksäcke ohne protektor schon etwas im vorteil.
bei langen touren nicht unerherblich.

gruß tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RW_Eddy (5. Januar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> nochmal eine offtopic frage an alle rucksackfahrer - findet ihr einen z.b. evoc freeride rucksack der ja bereits einen rückenprotektor eingebaut (bzw. auch banhembar und einzeln zu tragen) hat, zu viel des guten oder würdet ihr solch einen rucksack fürs touren fahren auch tragen?
> 
> ich bin am hin und her überlegen - ob ich einen "normalen" oder einen mit protektor nehmen soll.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
habe mir einen Evoc Freeride Trail 20 Liter 2012 gekauft.
Bin das Teil aber noch nicht gefahren.

Ausschlag gebend war die Tatsache, das mein Vaude mit Netzrücken kein Tagesgepäck, 3 Liter Blase mit Regenzeug und Protektoren verpackt. Hätte sowieso einen neuen gebraucht.
Bin dann bei Nässe zu schnell ohne Protektoren.
Ich müsste 1 Tag im Urlaub pausieren.
Das Gewicht war mir egal und die geringe Belüftung werde ich testen. Ich habs einfach mal probiert.
Wenn Du bergauf mit Racern unterwegs bist drückt es natürlich......

Viele Grüße
Eddy


----------



## nauker (5. Januar 2012)

@TOM4:

Ich kann mich über die WCS-Griffe nicht beklagen, bemängelt wird ja gemeinhin in den DH - Abteilung der mangelner Grip bei Schaumstoffgriffen und dass sie sich u.U. verdrehen. Ich bin mal die RaceFace Good´n Evil gefahren, ein besseres Gefühl an den Fingern habe ich nicht bemerkt und meine WCS - Griffe verdrehen sich auch nicht. Daher bleibts bei diesen. Welche ich allerdings am E1 nicht montieren würde, wären die Procraft Moosgummis, ich fahre sie am RaceFully, die sind wirklich hart und recht rutschig an den Händen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Januar 2012)

Man sollte zwischen Einsatzzweck und Handschuhen unterscheiden.
Ich fahre hoch ohne Handschuhe, runter mit Langfingerhandschuhen.

Für die optimale Kontrolle und Rückmeldungen haben sich die Odi´s erwiesen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a41811/ruffian-lock-on-griffe-130mm-schwarz.html

Auch gut sind die Syntace gewesen.
Allerdings hat man die Form vor etwa einem Jahr geändert.
Die äußere Klemmschraube ist weiter nach "vorne" gedreht, damit auch der kleine Knubbel.
Der stört mich jetzt am kleinen Finger.
Die Odis rutschen so gut wie garnicht.


----------



## TOM4 (5. Januar 2012)

@RW Eddy: danke für deine antwort.

@nauker: ebenfalls danke für deinen erfahrungsbericht.

gruß tom

Edith: @rocky: auch danke - war mich gerade am bedanken bei den anderen, somit hat sich meine antwort mit deiner überschnitten! Hab den syntace in die engere wahl genommen! Werd mal sehen ob es einen laden bei mir gibt, der die griffe lagernd hat um sie zu probieren.


----------



## kahuna (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

die 120mm Federweg vom C1 reichen mir vollkommen aus. Sicherlich spart man, wenn man Teile vom alten Bike übernehmen kann. Aber der hauptsächliche Reiz am Selbstaufbauen ist: man bekommt ein perfekt auf sich abgestimmtes und vollkommen individuelles Bike.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## rider24 (5. Januar 2012)

so  ...  das warten scheint sich zu lohnen. bekomme nun von rotwild das x1 pro zum specialpreis als entschädigung fürs warten.
soll nächste woche eintreffen.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markusdr (5. Januar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> nochmal eine offtopic frage an alle rucksackfahrer - findet ihr einen z.b. evoc freeride rucksack der ja bereits einen rückenprotektor eingebaut (bzw. auch banhembar und einzeln zu tragen) hat, zu viel des guten oder würdet ihr solch einen rucksack fürs touren fahren auch tragen?
> 
> ich bin am hin und her überlegen - ob ich einen "normalen" oder einen mit protektor nehmen soll.
> 
> ...



Moin,

ich selbst fahre einen BC2 von Ergon und ich bin zufrieden aber nicht zu 100%. Er ist auch nicht der Leichteste und leider verrutscht er mir gerne auf dem Rücken von rechts nach links. Hatte auch schon mit denen gesprochen, aber wirklich geholfen hat es mir auch nicht. Es ist zwar besser geworden aber naja.

Ein Freund von mir hingegen fährt den evoc Freeride 16l in teamfarbe 2012 und ist sehr begeistert.  Die paar Gramm auf dem Rücken sind wirklich unerheblich, er liegt sehr gut auch gerade durch den Gurt und fährt sich echt toll. Er ist sehr zufrieden. Der einzige Nachteil, selbst bei dem recht hohen Preis ist kein Regenschutz dabei, gibt es aber von Evoc für 10 oder sowas. ansonsten ein tolles Teil und trägt sich sehr gut. Ich würde ihn meinem vorziehen. Einzig die Belüftung kann ich noch nicht einschätzen bei diesen nassen Temparaturen. Ach und ob nun Schutz am Rücken oder nicht, falsch macht man damit bestimmt nichts, ob man es braucht kann ich nicht sagen.

Ein weiterer Freund fährt den von Deuter, hat ihn aber noch nicht fahren können.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Orakel (6. Januar 2012)

kahuna schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Aber der hauptsächliche Reiz am Selbstaufbauen ist: man bekommt ein perfekt auf sich abgestimmtes und vollkommen individuelles Bike.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


dem ist nichts hinzu zufügen


----------



## Orakel (6. Januar 2012)

zu dem Thema Lenkergriffe, hab mir ans X2 die Ergon GAI Leichtbau rangeschraubt im Herbst waren dann endlich die Ergon HE2 Handschuhe lieferbar (Langfinger) diese Kombi taugt mir.


----------



## Markusdr (6. Januar 2012)

Fahrt Ihr alle ohne Barends?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (6. Januar 2012)

Ich schon.
Sieht an einem AM sehr Gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.


----------



## Markusdr (6. Januar 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> Ich schon.
> Sieht an einem AM sehr Gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.



Ja, leider. ich fahre seit 10 Jahren damit und irgendwie will ich mich nicht davon trennen =/. Ich fahre jeden Berg damit hoch.


----------



## abi_1984 (6. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Fahrt Ihr alle ohne Barends?



Fahre alle Rotwilds ohne Barends. Geweih soll den richtigen Hirschen vorbehalten bleiben

Meine favorisierten Griffe:

ODI Troy Lee auf dem Singlespeeder. Weil extrem schön gemacht und griffig mit und ohne Handschuhe.






Außerdem wenns leicht (60gr), bunt, haltbar, griffig, gut zu reinigen und ohne Klemmschelle sein soll ein nicht ganz so bekannter Griff auf Silikonbasis für 17,90: ESI Chunky.


----------



## grosser (6. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Fahrt Ihr alle ohne Barends?



Bist du schon mal lenkerbreite Trails gefahren, wo links und rechts Gestrüpp ist?
Wenn du da einfädelst mit deinen, wie heißen die nochmal...ähm.. Barends, da legst du dich so was auf die Fr.......!
Wir haben einige dieser Trails und wir kennen diese Anbauteile schon nicht mehr.
Ich habe diese Dinger vor Jahren, vor einem AlpenX abgeschraubt und nie vermisst. Jeder fragte warum. Heute gibt es die Barends schon fast nicht mehr.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Januar 2012)

noch was zum Rucksack:

Ein Rucksack ohne Protektor schützt auch schon ordentlich (wenn er richtig gepackt ist).
Für mich ist es wichtig, dass er Arm- & Beinprotektoren zusammen mit einem Fullface- Helm aufnehmen kann.
Mit richtigen Zurrbändern, nicht so ein "Dingel- Dongel- Kram".


----------



## TOM4 (6. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> noch was zum Rucksack:
> 
> Ein Rucksack ohne Protektor schützt auch schon ordentlich (wenn er richtig gepackt ist).
> Für mich ist es wichtig, dass er Arm- & Beinprotektoren zusammen mit einem Fullface- Helm aufnehmen kann.
> Mit richtigen Zurrbändern, nicht so ein "Dingel- Dongel- Kram".



Was wäre denn z.b. so ein rucksack der alles gut festhält?


----------



## RCC03-Biker (6. Januar 2012)

Bin letzte Saison zwei Tage den Evoc Freeride Trail 20 Liter gefahren und war voll begeistert. Sitzt bombenfest am Körper. Da verrutscht nichts so wie bei meinem Deuter TransAlpin 30. Dafür ist er am Rücken etwas wärmer. 
Werde mir den Evoc für die neue Saison zulegen. Überlege nur noch ob 20 oder 30 Liter.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Januar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn z.b. so ein rucksack der alles gut festhält?



Ich habe den Camelbak "TheDon".


----------



## Düst__ (6. Januar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn z.b. so ein rucksack der alles gut festhält?



z. B : http://www.dakine-shop.de/products/...e-Rucksack-inkl-3L-Trinksystem-26L-Black.html 
macht alles mit, bikepark, touren, klettern... hab ihn jetz schon 3 jahre im gebrauch und es gibt nix zu mängeln ausser die fehlende regenhülle, welche man aber von u.a. deuter dazu packen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Januar 2012)

jep, stimmt.
den habe ich auch, nur eine nummer kleiner.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (6. Januar 2012)

MÃ¶chte noch kurz was zur Diskussion C1 oder X1 sagen..   das C1 hat auf jeden Fall seine Berechtigung, es ist wirklich ein Allroundbike, mit dem man Ã¼berall hin kommt. NatÃ¼rlich kommt man mit dem X1 auch Ã¼berall hin, aber wenn man einige Gramm sparen will und keine 150mm Federweg braucht wÃ¼rde ich zum C1 greifen. Mit guten Komponenten bringt man es auf knapp 12 Kg, wenn man darunter bleiben will muss man zum C2 greifen. Ein X1 hat schon 500 bis 800 gr. mehrâ¦   es geht hierbei nicht nur um das Rahmengewicht, sondern auch noch um das Mehrgewicht der Gabel.

Bin mit meinem C1 viele lange flache Touren gefahren, aber  auch in den Mittelgebirgen und den Alpen unterwegs gewesen, alles kein Problem. Bergauf hebt bei absolut keiner Steigung (jedenfalls bei mir) das Vorderrad hochâ¦.   da haben manche heftig an der Talas gedreht, bin ich noch lÃ¤chelnd hoch gefahren. Wer schnell unterwegs sein, dabei auf Trails mehr Reserven als auf einem Racefully haben mÃ¶chte, fÃ¼r den ist ein 120mm Fully ideal.

Unsereins hat sich das X2 zugelegt, weil ich in den letzten Jahren gemerkt habe, dass es mir beim Biken nicht um Geschwindigkeit geht, egal ob bergauf oder bergabâ¦  ich will touren, Ã¼berall hoch kommen, da aber auch wieder runter und dabei viiiiiiieeeeel Reserven haben. 





Bin jetzt er zweimal mit dem X2 unterwegs gewesen, leider nur Waldautobahnen, denke aber das Bike trifft es. Mit der Sitzposition bin ich super zufrieden, an den superbreiten Lenker muss ich mich erst noch gewÃ¶hnen, das Rad folgt jeder kleinsten Lenkbewegungâ¦  ich fahre ohne âHÃ¶rnchenâ, bin aber gespannt, ob ich Ã¼berall durch komme ;-)
Dass das Fahrwerk ein Gedicht ist, war klar, den DÃ¤mpfer habe ich schon ziemlich gut abgestimmt, einzig die Gabel macht mir noch Sorgen, die kommt noch nicht richtig aus dem Quark. Sie stockert und federt unwillig aus, der Sag lÃ¤sst sich noch nicht korrekt einstellen. Bei gleichem Luftdruck hat die Gabel mal 25mm, mal 35mm Negativfederweg, wahrscheinlich muss ich die erst mal ein paar 100 Km einfahren.

Ansonsten allen Rotwildritterinnen und Rittern ein super Tourenjahr ohne Probleme!

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Bolzer1711


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Januar 2012)

Das Einfahren wird der Gabel zwar gut tun, aber über den sag wirst du sie schwer abstimmen können.
(Lenkwinkel, Losbremoment........)

Der von Fox angegebene Luftdruck ist für einen 75kg Fahrer treffend.
Für andere Gewichte sicher auch.

Nimm den angegebenen Luftdruck und variiere um 5psi.
Dann findest du die passende Einstellung.

Wenn es draußen mal wieder >18 Grad hat, wirst du überrascht sein, was da noch kommt.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Deichfräse (6. Januar 2012)

@Bolzer
Das mit der bisweilen etwas bockigen Fox-Gabel kann ich bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt durchaus bestätigen. Da wird´s dem Öl wohl auch etwas frisch und es wird eben etwas zäher. Im Frühjahr ist dann alles wieder ganz geschmeidig.

Ich hab´ heute ein wirklich sehr verlockendes Angebot von der grünen Wiese für ein ´12-er E1 bekommen...
Ich glaube ich werde da in absehbarer Zeit schwach werden und es gibt Nachwuchs im Hirschgehege.



www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Januar 2012)

Kleine Mitteilung zwischendurch. Wir bieten dieses Jahr was ganz Besonderes für Rotwild-Fans an. Bikecamp mit Rotwild und deren Testbikes:






Alle Infos gibts hier: Klick zu eifelTOUR


----------



## Deichfräse (6. Januar 2012)

Da schiebe ich gleich auch noch eine Einladung für 2012 hinterher:

Christi Himmelfahrt-/Herrentagswochenende, 3 Tages-Etappen über den Rennsteig.
Route ist im Prinzip dieselbe, die ich 2011 in 2 Tagen gefahren bin. Wer interessiert ist kann sich gern per PN melden bzw. in der Rotwild-IG posten.



www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (6. Januar 2012)

@Bolzer: danke für den langen Text. Kannst neben dem Gewicht schon Nachteile am x2 gegenüber dem C1 finden? Beispielsweise was das Bergauffahren angeht oder besondere Vorteile bergab?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Bolzer1711 (6. Januar 2012)

@RockyRider, Deichfräse
Dieses bockige Verhalten hatte ich bei meinen bisherigen Fox-Gabeln noch nicht, aber ich gebe zu auch noch nie einen solch flachen Lenkwinkel, das macht so einen Unterschied??...   na, dann mache ich mal so 75 Psi rein und warte auf den Frühling ;-)

Vielen dank und Grüße...


----------



## Deichfräse (6. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich mit dem angegebenen Druck für meine ca. 85kg arbeite, ist die Performance in der Tat nicht wirklich überzeugend. Fahre schon ewig mit dem Druck für etwa 75kg Fahrergewicht und damit passt es super. Trotzdem merkt man einen Unterschied bei den niedrigen Temperaturen und ein flacher Lenkwinkel tut dann noch ein übriges. Alles in allem würde ich dennoch nur ungern eine andere Gabel fahren wollen.
Hatte bis 2006 nur Marzocchi am Rad und die waren bis dato für meinen Geschmack die Creme de la Creme.



www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## Bolzer1711 (6. Januar 2012)

@Markus
Vom Gewicht liegt mein C1 und X2 auf fast identischem Niveau (+/- 100 gr.), das X1 ist etwas schwerer...

Bergauf habe ich heute bei einem kurzen, sehr steilen Teilstück gespürt, dass die Vorderhand sehr leicht wurde, das Rad blieb aber noch auf dem Boden. Dieses Gefühl hatte ich mit dem C1 an dieser Stelle nicht.

Zum Bergab- oder Trailverhalten kann ich noch nichts sagen, dazu war ich noch zu wenig unterwegs.

Viele Grüße..


----------



## Markusdr (6. Januar 2012)

Hast du auch mal an 29 gedacht? Oder sollte es zwingend x2 sein?


----------



## Orakel (7. Januar 2012)

zur Gabel, dieses  bockige verhalten kenn ich von der 32er Talas nicht, zum Druck, ich mit meinen 73Kg, fahre mit deutlich weniger Druck wie empfohlen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Januar 2012)

man die Talas auch beleben.
dazu muss man sie zerlegen:

-auswaschen
-das foxfluid gegen ein gemisch aus foxfluid & motoröl austauschen
-auf der federseite motoröl zur schmierung verwenden (bei fit beiderseitig)
-je nach gewicht ein etwas dünneres hydrauliköl (passendes [email protected]/ [email protected])

dann klappt sie.
die meiner freundin hat fast kein losbrechmoment mehr, erschreckend.


----------



## Deichfräse (7. Januar 2012)

@RockyRider
An so eine "Operation" habe ich auch schon gedacht. Mit etwas weniger Viskosität könnte man in der Tat auch noch etwas mehr an der Dämpfung spielen.
Da das Problem aber nur temporär bei mehr oder weniger frostigen Temperaturen auftritt und ich für diese Jahrezeit eher das "Winterbike" nutze, stört es mich jetzt nicht so sehr. Noch dazu fehlt mir im Moment etwas die Zeit für solche Tuningeingriffe und ein klein wenig baue ich auf meine 2012-er Wunschliste. Da steht ja nun ein neuer Hirsch ganz oben drauf.



www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Januar 2012)

auch im sommer wird sie besser funktionieren.
je nach öl muss man nix merh wechseln
(vgl. [email protected]/ [email protected])


----------



## Bolzer1711 (7. Januar 2012)

@rockyrider66
Ich mache schon recht viel am Rad, wechsle Kurbel oder Bremsen, befülle diese auch...   gebe aber zu, an die Federelemente habe ich mich noch nicht ran getraut, das habe ich bisher dem Service überlassen.

@Markus
Ein 29er stand bei mir nicht zur Entscheidung an....   ich glaube nicht an den Hype, werde mir aber mal ein 29er zum Testen ausleihen, probieren will ich das schon mal. Ein 26er ist ein stabiles Bike und wie gesagt geht es mir primär nicht um Geschwindigkeit, sondern rein um den Spaß, die Natur geniesen und natürlich ein bißchen darum fit zu bleiben....   ob ich dabei in die Pedale eines 26er oder 29er trete ist mir grundsätzlich einfach egal.

Bei mir ging es um die Entscheidung zwischen X1 und E1, aber die Berater im Forum hatten Recht, ein E1 wäre für mich überdimensioniert gewesen, ja und meine Bikerfreunde haben mich dann zum X2 überredet. Die letzte Entscheidung fiel bei Matthias im Laden, als beide Räder nebeneinander standen....    ich konnte nicht anders, ich habe das X2 genommen und bereue es nicht....   gestern war die Fahrt schon mal richtig entspannend und haben meine Erwartungen absolut erfüllt, freue mich schon, wenn ich zum ersten Mal meine "Trail-Hausrunde" fahre, das wird ein Spaß!!!

Das mit der Gabel werde ich aber weiter beobachten...

Viele Grüße....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (7. Januar 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @rockyrider66
> Ich mache schon recht viel am Rad, wechsle Kurbel oder Bremsen, befülle diese auch...   gebe aber zu, an die Federelemente habe ich mich noch nicht ran getraut, das habe ich bisher dem Service überlassen.
> 
> @Markus
> ...



Dann kannst du demnächst 27,5" (650B) auch testen! 
Es wird immer verrückter!


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Januar 2012)

@bolzer1711:
Beim Service bekommst du das leider nicht so gemacht, dafür bezahlst du dann viel Geld.
(Kein Motoröl, Standardgabelöl, kein Fielßfett in den Kammern der Dichtungen....)

Bei Bedarf kannst du mich mal anfunken, hab schon so mache Talas wiederbelebt.


----------



## grosser (7. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @bolzer1711:
> Beim Service bekommst du das leider nicht so gemacht, dafür bezahlst du dann viel Geld.
> (Kein Motoröl, Standardgabelöl, kein Fielßfett in den Kammern der Dichtungen....)
> 
> Bei Bedarf kannst du mich mal anfunken, hab schon so mache Talas wiederbelebt.



HALLO RockyRider,
wie wäre es mit einem Gabel-Workshop, wenn wir uns im PW treffen?
Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Januar 2012)

denkbar, aber die hygienischen Umstände wären da nicht optimal.
(Das muss schon sauber sein, Werkbank, Klemmvorrichtung, Bikeständer, Bremsenreiniger, Kaltreiniger, warmes Wasser, Messbecher, Ölgepansche......)

Erklären beim Wein gerne, ggf. mache ich die eine oder andere nach Absprache schon vorher.
Dauert 36h, dann ist das Ding wieder auf dem Rückweg.


----------



## Birnensaft (7. Januar 2012)

Ich bin grade der Meinung das hier zu lang kein Bike mehr zu sehen war  und mich so auch mal als Rotwild Ritter zu melden  (R.E.D TWO Extreme)


----------



## Markusdr (7. Januar 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @Markus
> Ein 29er stand bei mir nicht zur Entscheidung an....   ich glaube nicht an den Hype, werde mir aber mal ein 29er zum Testen ausleihen, probieren will ich das schon mal. Ein 26er ist ein stabiles Bike und wie gesagt geht es mir primär nicht um Geschwindigkeit, sondern rein um den Spaß, die Natur geniesen und natürlich ein bißchen darum fit zu bleiben....   ob ich dabei in die Pedale eines 26er oder 29er trete ist mir grundsätzlich einfach egal.



Hattest Du eigentlich die Talas abgesenkt als Du an der Steigung warst, wo das Rad vorne leichter wurde als beim C1? Ich werde in der nächsten Woche mal los und mich auf das C1 und das X1 setzten, aber Erfahrungen von jemanden, der gerade gewechselt hat sind natürlich super =). Ich bin ja bisher immer auf 80 bzw. 100mm unterwegs gewesen und das nicht als Fully. Das Update zu 150 ist da natürlich enorm und mein Ziel ist zwar auch der Spaß aber auch der Vortrieb sollte schon okay sein =) und sollte bergauf nicht mehr Probleme haben =). Fahre ja nur im Flachland und 3-4 mal im Harz im Jahr =). Bisher hörte ich aber eher, dass das C1 von der Geometrie keine Nachteile bergauf gegenüber dem X1 hat.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Bolzer1711 (8. Januar 2012)

@grosser
Habs heute auch gelesen, die haben wirklich einen Hammer....  neee, ich bleibe jetzt die nächsten Jahre beim 26er. Das X2 fährt nicht nur gut, es ist eine echte Augenweide.

@rockyrider66
Auf das Angebot komme ich gerne mal zurück....  ich lasse es jetzt aber erst einmal Frühjahr werden und hoffe einige Berge hoch und runter zu fahren, wenns dann nicht besser wird  ;-)

@markus
nein, ich hatte die Talas nicht abgesenkt, was bedeutet, dass ich die Absenkung wirklich nur im Notfall und bei wirklich extremen Steigungen brauchen werde. Ich will mich aber nach knapp 100 Km noch nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, ich muss das X2 auf meinen Hausrunden erst mal richtig in Betrieb nehmen. Die ersten Kilometer waren schon mal vielversprechend...
Ich habe auch mit einem 80mm Hardtail angefangen, nach langem hin und her habe ich mir dann ein 100mm Racefully zugelegt, dieser Umstieg war nicht so gewaltig....   das Racefully (Epic) war auch auf Vortrieb getrimmt und meine Fahrgewohnheiten habe ich dadurch auch nicht umgestellt.
In den letzten Jahren hat sich jedoch mein Fahrstil geändert (habe leider nicht mehr soviel Zeit zum Biken), was mich bewogen hat auf ein 120mm Tourenfully zu wechseln. Dieser Wechsel war gefühlt einfach größer, anfangs denkt man, mit soviel Federweg kann es eigentlich nicht mehr schnell vorwärts gehen, aber weit gefehlt, ein Tourenfully ist keine Schiffschaukel und es geht, wenn man will, richtig nach vorne...  kannst ja alle Federelemente sperren, aber das gewöhnt man sich schnell ab, denn das geniale Fahrwerk sperren würde heißen die Potenz des Bikes zu kastrieren.
Das X2 ist keine Umstellung, die Fahreigenschaften sind bekannt, es ist einfach mehr Federweg und dadurch mehr Reserven wenn es bergab geht...  und ich bin bestimmt kein guter Bergabfahrer.  

Warum soll das C1 Nachteile bergauf gegenüber dem X1 haben, im Gegenteil durch den steileren Lenkwinkel hat es eher Vorteile...... 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Markusdr (8. Januar 2012)

Ich meinte natürlich auch, dass das C1 Vorteile hat, nicht das X1. Beim X1 habe ich einfach Angst nen Downhiller zur werden, der die Berge nicht mehr rauf kommt um es krass zu sagen =). Ich weiß ja auch nicht, immerhin verdopple ich fast meinen Federweg mit dem Umstieg. 

Ob man mit nem X1 auch nen Transalp fahren könnte? Irgendwie reizt mich sowas ja immer nochmal wobei ich es wahrscheinlich nie durchhalten würde ^^. 

Grüße


----------



## Bolzer1711 (8. Januar 2012)

Quatsch, die Federwegsgrenzen haben sich in den letzten Jahren einfach verschoben. Vor 8 Jahren wärst du mit einem 120mm-Fahrwerk noch fast ein Downhiller gewesen, jetzt bekommt man Hardtails mit 120mm Gabeln und mit 150mm ist man ein sogenannter All-Mountain Fahrer. Die Fahrbarkeit eines 150mm-Fahrwerks ist einfach viel viel besser geworden....

Auf jeden Fall kannst du mit einem X1 eine Transalp machen, das Bike ist dafür prädestiniert und letztendlich kommt es immer auf die Fitness an und den Weg den man über die Alpen wählt....  hier hast du die Wahl auf den ca. 450 km zwischen 8000 und 25000 Hm zu fahren  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (8. Januar 2012)

Hmm okay. Klingt so, wie ich es schon gehört hatte. Mit transalp meinte ich das Rennen =). 

Ich denke ich werde wirklich mal auf beiden Rädern ne Runde drehen und dann mal schaun. 

Hast Du ne absenkbare Stütze drin?


----------



## at021971 (8. Januar 2012)

Für die TransAlp Challenge mußt Du Dich bei Rotwild an die R.R1/R2 FS oder HT halten. Oder als Kompromiss aus Race- und Tourenbike die 2008/2009er R.GT1/GT2 Modelle. Von diesen wirst Du aber nur noch wenige und wahrschienlich nicht in allen Größen finden. Dafür sind sie vergleichsweise günstig.

Angebote gibt es noch bei www.s-tec-sport.de und www.fun-corner.de:
R.GT1 Bike in Größe L für 1.666 EUR oder 2008/2009 R.R1/R2/GT2 Frames für relativ wenig Geld. S-Tec baut dir die Bikes auch um oder aus den Rahmen ein Bikes Deiner Wahl. Oder ein R.GT1 in Größe S für 2.099 EUR. 

Auch www.schaltwerk-bikes.de hat noch R.GT1 in Größe M für 1.999/2.299 EUR oder als Rahmensest für 899 EUR im Angebot.

Die R.R1/R2 sind klassische Racefullies mit 100 mm (2008/2009) und 110 mm (2010) Federweg. Die R.GT1/GT2 sind ein Zwischending zwischen CrossCountry und Tour/AllMountain Bikes mit hinten 125 mm und vorne 120/130 mm (oder mit Talas 100/120/140 mm) Federweg. All diese Modelle sind deutlich straffer als ein R.C1/C2 FS und damit besser für CrossCountry oder Marathon Rennen geeignet.


----------



## 750C (8. Januar 2012)

hallo leute ich bin noch ein wenig unerfahrener und hab da sonn paar fragen 
ich will mir ein dhler aufbauen an sich kein problem mit den parts nur muss natürlich erstmal ein rahmen her ein freund bot mir an seinen drei mal gefahrenen Rotwild R.E.D DH zukaufen ansich kein problem jedoch wurde mir in den lezten zwei tagen sehr oft vom kauf dieses rahmens abgeraten weil diese rahmen angäblich schlecht verarbeitet währen und nicht stabil genug währen für das was ich vorhätte ich weiß ja nicht endweder hab ich was an den augen oder der rest der welt ist verrückt?? das teil is doch mega massiv oder irre ich mich da?? ich hätte gerne eure meinungen dazu gehört generell pro's und contra's 

noch mal dazu ich mein das ja ach so zierliche gefährt http://www.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/extreme/red-dh


mfg pascal


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> ..............Ob man mit nem X1 auch nen Transalp fahren könnte? Irgendwie reizt mich sowas ja immer nochmal wobei ich es wahrscheinlich nie durchhalten würde ^^.
> 
> Grüße



Das X1 ist für den AX wie geschaffen!
Haltet euch nicht immer so krampfhaft am Federweg fest.
Meine Freundin ist mit dem X1 schon 2x über die Alpen, keine Kindertouren.

Wer das X1 einmal in den Bergen gefahren hat, will nix anderes mehr.
(Psst, habe gehört, dass das E1 das auch kann)


----------



## Deichfräse (8. Januar 2012)

@750C
Mach dir keinen Kopf, der Rahmen ist weder schlecht verarbeitet noch stärker bruchgefährdet, als andere.
Meistens kommen so "Gerüchte" auch immer genau von den Leuten, die noch nie auf einem Rotwild gefahren sind.

@RockyRider & Markusdr
Das mit dem E1 kannst du ruhig laut sagen. Ich lasse mein 2009-er dieses Jahr auch mal über die Alpen galoppieren und habe auch sonst auf längeren Touren keine Sorgen damit.
Bin selbst Marathon mit dem Ransom gefahren. Klar bergauf nicht ganz vorne, aber runter macht man damit einiges an Metern wieder gut und es gibt äußerst selten Marathonisti, die bergab schneller sind.
Federweg ist also wirklich nicht in jedem Fall das Maß der Kaufentscheidung. Das Bike soll Spaß machen. Marathon und AlpenX sind aber sicher nicht die dauerhafte Spielwiese, wenn man bedenkt, AlpenX 1/Jahr, Marathon 4-5/Jahr und der Rest der Saison auf irgendwelchen Touren, so wie es einem eben gefällt.



www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## Orakel (8. Januar 2012)

Das X1 (X2) fühlt sich im Alpinengelände mit am wohlsten. Mit nem X1 ne Transalp, wieso nicht, das ist eher ne frage des Fahrers wie des Bikes
Ergänzung: für ne Transalp wäre, wie der at schon geschrieben hat, ein R.R2FS die bessere wahl,wurde auch in der Bike02/12 mit nem super bewertet mit dem Fazit" exzellentes Marathonfully"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Januar 2012)

Na ja, ich muss da sicherlich noch was ergänzen:

Wer die Via Claudia (oder Strecken dieser Art) für den AX wählt, braucht das X1 nicht unbedingt.

Wer aber z. B. dem Fimbapass komplett runter fahren will (also nicht schieben), hat mit dem X1 sicher bessere Wahl getroffen.


----------



## Düst__ (8. Januar 2012)

750C schrieb:


> hallo leute ich bin noch ein wenig unerfahrener und hab da sonn paar fragen
> ich will mir ein dhler aufbauen an sich kein problem mit den parts nur muss natürlich erstmal ein rahmen her ein freund bot mir an seinen drei mal gefahrenen Rotwild R.E.D DH zukaufen ansich kein problem jedoch wurde mir in den lezten zwei tagen sehr oft vom kauf dieses rahmens abgeraten weil diese rahmen angäblich schlecht verarbeitet währen und nicht stabil genug währen für das was ich vorhätte ich weiß ja nicht endweder hab ich was an den augen oder der rest der welt ist verrückt?? das teil is doch mega massiv oder irre ich mich da?? ich hätte gerne eure meinungen dazu gehört generell pro's und contra's
> 
> noch mal dazu ich mein das ja ach so zierliche gefährt http://www.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/extreme/red-dh
> ...



Hi!

Was hast du denn verrücktes vor mit dem Radel,was der rahmen angeblich nich mitmachen würde oder könnte?
Woher wissen die abratenden Stimmen in deinem Umfeld von der schlechten verarbeitung und stabilitätsproblemen?
Ich bin noch nie eins gefahren, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das man mit  nem dhiller kein dhill fahren kann. Ausser du hast wirklich was verrücktes vor..dann würde ich dir auch abraten


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Januar 2012)

.............................., hier mal ein paar Punkte um deine Sätze etwas zu verkürzen.

So, und nun zum DHler:
Woher die Stimmen kommen, weiß ich nicht.
Bei Rotwild hast du allerdings einen sehr guten und kulanten Service.
Im Falle eines Falles wird dir sicher geholfen.
Aber der Freund muss es einschicken, wenn ich nicht irre.
Die Garantie ist nicht übertragbar.
Hat er den Rahmen schon registriert?
Hättest dann 3 Jahre Grantie, statt 2.


----------



## grosser (8. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Aber der Freund muss es einschicken, wenn ich nicht irre.
> Die Garantie ist nicht übertragbar.
> Hat er den Rahmen schon registriert?
> Hättest dann 3 Jahre Grantie, statt 2.



Ja, so ist es! Garantie hat nur der Erstkäufer.

@markus
Fahr mal beide und teile uns, dann mal deine Erfahrungen mit!
Ich fahre alle Steigungen mit dem X1 ohne Absenkung und 70mm Vorbau, die ich auch mit dem C1 (90mm Vorbau)hoch gefahren bin. Ich bin kein Freund von als hoch/runter traveln und Lockout! Lockout benutze ich nur bei längeren Wiegetritt-Passagen an der Gabel. Dämpfer bleibt immer offen. Wenn ich das C1 nicht hätte könnte ich jetzt darauf verzichten. Mir gefällt auch der flache Lenkwinkel. Um die Kurven geht es sogar besser wie mein C1, trotz Fox36(160)!!
Der große Nachteil des X1, man ist merklich schneller unterwegs und die Einschlaggeschwindigkeit des Fahrers wird größer!
Ich bin gerade am überlegen mir ein Carbon Hardtail AM OnOne (<10kg) zum X1 aufzubauen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Januar 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> ..............Der große Nachteil des X1, man ist merklich schneller unterwegs und die Einschlaggeschwindigkeit des Fahrers wird größer!
> .......



Das siehst du absolut falsch!
Das X1 verdreht die Gravitation!
Es führt dazu, dass du die Erde anziehst, nicht umgekehrt.
Und die schlägt dir dann voll vor den Latz......


----------



## grosser (8. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das siehst du absolut falsch!
> Das X1 verdreht die Gravitation!
> Es führt dazu, dass du die Erde anziehst, nicht umgekehrt.
> Und die schlägt dir dann voll vor den Latz......



so habe ich das noch nicht gesehen!
Kann ich die Mutter-Erde verklagen?
Ich habe da noch was offen vom Dezember Nightride.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Januar 2012)

Verklagen?
Keine Ahnung, aber wir sollten eine Sammelklage anstreben...


----------



## 750C (8. Januar 2012)

erst einmal danke für die schnelle andwort also da ja ach so verrückte währen gelegntlich bikeparkeinsätze und hometrails(ja ich weiß hometrail dh?? geht ^^ nur eben ohne lift)
also weite strünge tiefe drops währen keine selten heit als tief defieniere ich so 2m mehr trau ich mich weiß gott nicht 
das mit der verarbeitung keine ahnung aber ich denke das ich bei dem rahmen für 200 öcken nix falsch machen kann wohlgemerkt mit dämpfer von daher kommt das gute stück jezt und wenns mir dann doch überhaupt nicht gefallen sollte kann mans zurnot immer noch gut verkaufen
und das er ihn einschicken würde währe kein problem


----------



## Düst__ (8. Januar 2012)

....200euro?...... .........     ...............    

.............    ................... ................


----------



## Markusdr (8. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube Ihr habt recht. Mir geht es um den Spass, ich werde in der nächsten Woche mal los und mal eine Ründe auf x1 und C1 drehen und dann mal sehen. Muss mal sehen, welche Größe ich Teste.  Bin zwar 183cm und somit eigentlich auf einem L zu Hause, aber ich hab so kurze Beine =). Und bisher fahre ich M. Aber da kann mir im Laden bestimmt geholfen werden. Danke Euch 

Ps ich favorisiere derzeit tatsächlich das x1. Hätte ich nie gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (8. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Ich glaube Ihr habt recht. Mir geht es um den Spass, ich werde in der nächsten Woche mal los und mal eine Ründe auf x1 und C1 drehen und dann mal sehen. Muss mal sehen, welche Größe ich Teste.  Bin zwar 183cm und somit eigentlich auf einem L zu Hause, aber ich hab so kurze Beine =). Und bisher fahre ich M. Aber da kann mir im Laden bestimmt geholfen werden. Danke Euch
> 
> Ps ich favorisiere derzeit tatsächlich das x1. Hätte ich nie gedacht.



Langer Oberkörper kurze Beine --> langes Oberrohr
Kurzer Oberkörper lange Beine --> kurzes Oberrohr + Vorlieben

laut RW müsste ich mit 168cm ein X1 in M nehmen, aber das S passt super! Ich hatte mal ein LV301 in M, wurde mir auch vom Michi angeraten. Hatte es aber schnell bereut, es war einfach zu lang für meinen Geschmack. 

Also Probefahren!

Das wäre doch auch eine gute Gelegenheit!



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Kleine Mitteilung zwischendurch. Wir bieten dieses Jahr was ganz Besonderes für Rotwild-Fans an. Bikecamp mit Rotwild und deren Testbikes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bolzer1711 (9. Januar 2012)

@markus
bin 180cm und habe auch eher kurze Beine. Mein C1 war in Größe M und ich bin sehr gut damit zurecht gekommen, man sitzt aber eher etwas gedrungen auf dem Rad, irgendwo muss ja der lange Rücken hin. Soweit ich aus der Tabelle weiss rät Rotwild ab 178 cm zum L.

Habe jetzt das X2 in L genommen, es ist dann einfach touriger und man sitzt noch entspannter darauf, was die 3 cm ausmachen ist schon extrem...   dazu habe ich noch einen breiten Lenker drauf gemacht. Wie schon geschrieben, auf den 2 kurzen Ausfahrten hat sich das schon mal gut angefühlt. Richtig getestet wird dies wenn man mal eine Runde > 4 Stunden dreht, erst dann merkt man ob alles passt.

Viele Grüße....


----------



## Markusdr (9. Januar 2012)

Ja, ich hatte auf meinem RCC01 dann einen sehr langen Vorbau drauf. Okay, da ging es auch tatsächlich um den Renneinsatz und die Position war wichtig. Und ich hab nicht eher kurze Beine sondern wirklich kurze Beine. Mein Hüftknochen liegt bei 97cm =)


----------



## Vincy (9. Januar 2012)

Die Schrittlänge ist da eher entscheidend.


----------



## TOM4 (9. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

1. Danke für die Rucksackantworten - ich denke es wird jetzt ein camelbak (@rocky: der the don sieht sehr gut aus -oder eventuell der hawg nv - muss noch überlegen)

Jetzt hätt schon wieder eine frage und zwar diesesmal die reifen betreffend. Mich würde interessieren welche reifen ihr drauf habt - welches einsatzgebiet und was euch an dem reifen besonders gut gefällt.

Danke im voraus für eure antworten 
Gruß tom

P.s. Ich hoffe ich nerv euch nicht mit meinen fragen, aber 1. find ich die gesprächsqualität hier extra gut und 2. seh ich diesen thread nicht nur als "zeigt mir euer rotwild", sonder auch als informationsaustausch unter "jägern"!!
Wenn ich da was falsch versteh, dann bitte bescheid geben!


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2012)

im Winter gibt es nur einen:
Conti Baron 2,3 BC
Der beste den ich je im Winter gefahren bin


----------



## TOM4 (9. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> im Winter gibt es nur einen:
> Conti Baron 2,3 BC
> Der beste den ich je im Winter gefahren bin



......und im sommer? (Bei uns im östlichen österreich siehts so aus als bräuchte ich bald einen sommerreifen!)


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2012)

Allround: Maxxis Ardent 2,4 oder Conti Rubber Queen BC


----------



## Orakel (9. Januar 2012)

Conti RQ in 2,2" Ganzjährig Gewicht=1295gr./Satz
Klasse Rollwiederstand (auch auf Asphalt), sehrguter Grip, bei den bisherigen zwei Sätzen die ich gefahren bin keinen Platten gehabt, laufen astrein rund.
Wäre mein Tip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (9. Januar 2012)

Mmhh - also die RQ wird ja wirklich oft verbaut (auch in anderen threads) und in den div. tests ist sie auch immer sieger bzw. unter den ersten 3! 
Aber für z.b. allmountain und eher wald-/schotterboden reicht da auch der MKII von conti? 
Oder hat zufällig wer mit den michelins erfahrung? (z.b. Wildgrip'r)


----------



## Deichfräse (10. Januar 2012)

Zum Reifen:
Hier im Norden mit eher Waldböden kann ich den MK sehr empfehlen. Habe zwar noch die erste Version drauf, fahre den aber seit 2009 ohne Panne und mit viel Grip. Denke der MK II dürfte eine ähnliche Performance liefern - hoffentlich allerdings mit etwas weniger Verschleiß am Hinterrad. Sobald der Untergrund nämlich in Richtung Schotter oder ähnlich rauhes Geläuf geht, verliert der MK I ziemlich schnell sein Profil.

Zum Rucksack:
Den Camelback Hawg NV habe ich auch im Einsatz. Sitzt perfekt bei mir, ist recht gut belüftet (schwitzen tut man trotzdem irgendwann) und reicht sogar für eine 2 bis 3-Tages-Tour locker aus.



www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## giles (10. Januar 2012)

Ich verwende je nach Einsatz hier im Land der Nordmänner :

- Touren mit leichtem (flachen) Gelände bei trockener bis leicht feuchter Witterung   

VR/HR Maxxis Larsen TT 2,35

- Touren querfeldein (Also abseits von Waldwegen und ähnlichen) ebenfalls trocken 7 leicht feucht

VR Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,4 / HR Maxxis Larsen TT 2,35

- Touren querfeldein Gelände bei feuchter bis nasser Witterung

VR / HR Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,4

- im Mittelgebirge ebenfalls eine Mischung aus bedien vorgenannten

VR Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,4 / HR Maxxis Larsen TT 2,35

Wollte aber im Laufe des Jahres mal die Conti-Fraktionen antesten.

Zum Rucksack verwende ich entweder meinen Camelbak Mule (1. Generation), sowie bei längeren Touren meinen Vaude 40 liter um das Gepäck mitzubekommen.


----------



## TOM4 (10. Januar 2012)

Ahh - entlich mal ein larssen fahrer - von dem hört ja auch (fast) nur gutes. Hab ich mir auch schon angesehen. Ich möchte aber einen allroundreifen - werd nämlich eventuell auf tubeless umstellen und dann möcht ich nicht für jede wetterbedingung einen anderen reifen aufziehen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2012)

welches bike willst du denn bestücken?


----------



## giles (10. Januar 2012)

Also im trockenen Feld (Waldwege, leichter Schotter und ähnliches) ist der Larsen ein sehr guter Reifen. Sobald es etwas feuchter wird ist er allerdings schnell an seinen Grenzen, so dass ich dann trotz höheren Rollwiderstand etc gerne auf den dicken Albert zurückgreife. Habe allerdings auch 2 LRS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (10. Januar 2012)

Auf meinem X1 fahr ich seit letzter Saison v/H Baron 2.3/RQ 2.2 alles natürlich mit BCC.
Für mich der beste Kompromiss von Grip und Rollwiderstand.


----------



## TrailProf (10. Januar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Jetzt hätt schon wieder eine frage und zwar diesesmal die reifen betreffend. Mich würde interessieren welche reifen ihr drauf habt - welches einsatzgebiet und was euch an dem reifen besonders gut gefällt.


 
Hallo,
bin nach MK1 in 2,2" und 2,4" über RQ 2,2" nun seit ca. 1.600 km beim MK II Prot. 2,4" gelandet, und absolut zufrieden.
Super pannenresistent (fahre mit meinen 83 kg vo. 1,7-1,8 bar , hi. ca. 2,0 bar), niedriger Rollwiderstand, Gewicht noch i.O, toller Grip im Steilen und in Kurven, nass wie trocken, im Wald und auf Schotter, Verschleißverhalten genau so gut wie bei der RQ.
Lediglich das Abrollverhalten auf Teer ist durch das offene Profil etwas huppelig. 
Wichtig bei Conti ist , immer die BC Variante zu nehmen.


----------



## TOM4 (10. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> welches bike willst du denn bestücken?



Komplett vergessen jetzt geht's mir mal ums x1, aufm R1 hab ich noch nobby nic - werd aber die race king aufziehen.

Am x1 momentan bontrager xr4 - möcht aber im sommer auf was anderes umsteigen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2012)

dann die Queen in 2,2 oder den baron 2,3
Der 2,4er maxxis würde recht eng im Hinterbau, würde ich vor dem kauf mal irgendwo probieren.


----------



## TOM4 (10. Januar 2012)

Mmhh - queen ist gut, aber eventuell zuviel?
@trailprof: warum bist du von queen auf mk umgestiegen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2012)

warum "zuviel"?
Mein Freundin fährt das Ding ausschließlich, auch AX usw.
Der MK ist sicher nicht schlecht, hat aber bei richtigem X1- Einsatz keine Schnitte gegen die RQ.


----------



## TrailProf (11. Januar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Mmhh - queen ist gut, aber eventuell zuviel?
> @trailprof: warum bist du von queen auf mk umgestiegen?


 
Weil der Pannenschutz der Protection Karkasse meiner Erfahrung nach besser ist. Hatte bei der RQ, obwohl mit ca. 0,1 bar mehr Druck gefahren, einige Snakebites. Das ist nun beim MK Geschichte.

Der MK II 2,4" baut auf meiner Crossmax Felge übrigens 57mm breit (Karkasse), das ist 1,5 mm breiter als die RQ 2,2".
Also auch die Queen ist keineswegs zuviel für ein X1.


----------



## rider24 (11. Januar 2012)

endlich ist es soweit  ...  der hirsch steht beim händler. hoffe ich pack es heut noch ihn abzuholen.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrailProf (11. Januar 2012)

rider24 schrieb:


> endlich ist es soweit  ...  der hirsch steht beim händler. hoffe ich pack es heut noch ihn abzuholen.


 
Gratulation
und viel Spaß damit !!

Gruß


----------



## BigMac (11. Januar 2012)

Moin 

Wollte nur mal eben ein nettes "Hallo" in die Runde werfen. Bin hier im Forum schon etwas länger registriert, aber war in letzter Zeit - okay,... in den letzten Jahren - nicht mehr wirklich aktiv.

Seit letztem Sommer habe ich och einen Hirsch unter'm Hintern, welcher aber auch eine beschämend geringe Laufleistung bisher hat. 

Dies soll nun geändert werden - Hirsch und ich wollen wieder in Form kommen. Erstes Ziel ist auch schon gesteckt: der Wehlaberg Marathon im Mai.

Ist da noch jemand mit dabei? Gibt es hier noch Rotwild Ritter aus Berlin?

Viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (11. Januar 2012)

ich sag mal hallo und was is mit foto´s vom hirschen?? jetzt aber los!

bezüglich reifen - ich hab komplett vergessen das ich mir beim bikediscount den conti mk 2,2 um je 12,- bestellt habe 
dope: ich sollt wirklich mit den argen sachen aufhören oder mehr knoblauch essen!! )- das sind zwar (soweit ich hier gelesen habe) nicht die mit bcc, aber ich werd die mal ausprobieren und wenn ich nicht zurecht komme oder sie mir zu wenig grip haben, dann werd ich mir dann mal die queen ansehen.


----------



## rider24 (11. Januar 2012)

So Leute, soeben das X1 nach Hause gebracht.

Ich glaube die Entscheidung doch das Pro zu nehmen hat sich nicht nur wegen der Wartezeit gelohnt.
Die 2012er XT-Gruppe ist wirklich gelungen und fühlte sich auf den erste Asphalt-Metern sehr gut an.

Jetzt hoffe ich mal das die Höhenlagen auch in nächster Zeit vom Schnee befreit bleiben.
Am Wochenende bewege ich den Hirsch dann erstmal zum Hirsch


----------



## Kiefer (11. Januar 2012)

rider24 schrieb:


> So Leute, soeben das X1 nach Hause gebracht.
> 
> Ich glaube die Entscheidung doch das Pro zu nehmen hat sich nicht nur wegen der Wartezeit gelohnt.
> Die 2012er XT-Gruppe ist wirklich gelungen und fühlte sich auf den erste Asphalt-Metern sehr gut an.
> ...



Hallo rider

Sieht sehr gut aus, viel Spaß damit.

Gruß
Thomas

PS: Bei dem Platz wird es dem Hirsch auch nicht kalt


----------



## TrailProf (12. Januar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> bezüglich reifen - ich hab komplett vergessen das ich mir beim bikediscount den conti mk 2,2 um je 12,- bestellt habe
> dope: ich sollt wirklich mit den argen sachen aufhören oder mehr knoblauch essen!! )- das sind zwar (soweit ich hier gelesen habe) nicht die mit bcc, aber ich werd die mal ausprobieren und wenn ich nicht zurecht komme oder sie mir zu wenig grip haben, dann werd ich mir dann mal die queen ansehen.


 
Hi TOM4,
Also der Unterschied zwischen 2,2" und 2,4" sind beim MK meiner Erfahrung nach WELTEN. Ich kenne jetzt deine Fahrweise nicht, aber X1 und MK 2,2" das passt nicht wirklich zusammen, damit wird dein X1 kastriert.
Das hat's doch nicht verdient.


----------



## TOM4 (12. Januar 2012)

Ich hab aber nur crossmax st laufräder und die sind lt. mavic nur bis max. 2,35 freigegeben. Da dachte ich ich nehm 2,2er und erspar mir etaige probleme mit wandern, walken,.... und was man sonst noch liest und hört. Werd die mk's aber verticken und mir passendes schuhwerk fürs x1 holen!


----------



## Orakel (12. Januar 2012)

@rider24
Willkommen bei uns Rittern.
Hat das 2012er X1 ne weiße Schutzfolie am Unterrohr, ich seh einen weißen strich.
Oder was ist das?
Orakel


----------



## at021971 (12. Januar 2012)

Das 2012er R.X1, braune R.X2, R.R2 und R.S2 haben wohl eine weiß lackierte Unterseite. Siehe Katalog.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (12. Januar 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das 2012er R.X1, braune R.X2, R.R2 und R.S2 haben wohl eine weiß lackierte Unterseite. Siehe Katalog.
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas


Tippe auf weiße Schutzfolie.
Rider24 kann ja mal nachschauen.
Bein nochmaligen betrachten des Bildes ist mir aufgefallen dass das2012er X1 (alle 2012er Modelle?) hinten jetzt eine PMaufnahmehat


Orakel


----------



## chris-2 (12. Januar 2012)

Na da bin ich auch mal gespannt. Meins ist unten jedenfalls nicht weiß (X1 Pro 2012er in XL). 
Und noch viel schlimmer, keine Postmountaufnahme an der Sitzstrebe :-(.

Ach, hätte ich fast vergessen.
Hallo zusammen, bin dann wohl jetzt auch Rotwild-Fahrer.
Bilder mach ich aber erst wenn es fertig ist.
Muss noch ein paar Teile tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo


----------



## TrailProf (12. Januar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Ich hab aber nur crossmax st laufräder und die sind lt. mavic nur bis max. 2,35 freigegeben. Da dachte ich ich nehm 2,2er und erspar mir etaige probleme mit wandern, walken,.... und was man sonst noch liest und hört. Werd die mk's aber verticken und mir passendes schuhwerk fürs x1 holen!


 
Die Crossmax ST sind doch voll OK, Freigabe von Mavic hin oder her.
Da wandert, walkt und rutscht gar nix, wie bereits beschrieben fahr ich den MK2,4" vorne nur mit 1,7 bar; ein Kollege hat sogar vorne 'ne 2,4" RQ drauf, funktioniert auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## at021971 (12. Januar 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> ...Tippe auf weiße Schutzfolie.....


 
Glaube ich nicht, wenn man sich das Bild oben genau anschaut, gehen die etwas gräulicheren Ringe, die Quer zum Unterrohr verlaufen, farblich in den weißen Bereich über. Zudem schließen sie extrem passgenau mit den Ringen ab. Auch liegt das rote Decal hier 100% genau an. 






Eine Folie so zu platzieren dürfte extrem aufwenig sein. Zudem schlägt ein Stein in die Folie ein, hättest Du gleich ein schwarzes Loch. Und nach einer Woche ein schwarzes Pickelmeer. Das wäre meines Erachtens nicht rotwildlike. 

Es ist einfach das 2012er Farbkonzept, welches noch viel deutlicher bei den R.R2/S2 Modellen zum Tragen kommt.






Scheinbar gibt es dabei aber Abweichungen zwischen Katalog und Homepage. Auf der Homepage hat das R.X2 egal ob schwarz oder braun ein an der Unterseite weißes Unterrohr.


----------



## Orakel (12. Januar 2012)

Oke


----------



## rider24 (12. Januar 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> @rider24
> Willkommen bei uns Rittern.
> Hat das 2012er X1 ne weiße Schutzfolie am Unterrohr, ich seh einen weißen strich.
> Oder was ist das?
> Orakel


Nein, das ist lackiert. Die Folie ist transparent.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Januar 2012)

Ich habe lange Zeit 2,4er RQ Reifen auf den 2003er Crossmax XL gefahren.
Das waren Standardreifen mit Latexmilch, keinerlei Probleme.

Mein Bruder fährt die Dinger heute noch, und ist wirklich nicht zimperlich!

Denk immer daran, dass ein Reifen mit wenig Volumen die Felge kaum schützt.
Schnell ist dann eine Beule drin, und die ist bei Mavic teuer.

Also, keine Kastration des X1!!!

Entweder 2,4MK, oder 2,2RQ (ich würde die RQ nehmen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (12. Januar 2012)

ok - keine kastration (hat eh schon mein hund durchmachen müssen!)
dann werd ich mal die augen nach mk 2,4 od. 2,2 rq offen halten - bei welchem ich ein besseres angebot finde - sind ja beid ekeine schnapper!

danke, tom


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Januar 2012)

und nimm die BC!


----------



## TOM4 (12. Januar 2012)

oh - ja, sowieso bc - ohne bc sind ja die conti´s lt. den diversen threads gar nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Januar 2012)

das sie nicht zu gebrauchen sind ist unsinn.
aber BC hat mehr gripp und ist deutlich länger haltbar


----------



## Markusdr (13. Januar 2012)

Moin,

bin auch mal wieder da =). Reifen finde ich immer spannend. Auf dem X1 ist ja von Haus aus ein Noby Nick 2,35 drauf oder sowas. Sollte man den vor dem Kauf tauschen lassen? Oder kann der bleiben? Fahre zu 90% auf Waldboden mit Wurzeln und Schotter. 

Auf meinem alten RCC01 bin ich vor 10 Jahren immer den Conti doublefighter gefahren oder den Ritchy Z-Max 1,9 =). Heute fahren ja alle 2,2 bzw. sogar 2,4 schreckt mich auf den ersten Blick genauso ab wie riesen Federwege =). Ist das heute auch wieder alles anders als früher? Danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2012)

Ja, hat sich alles geändert, aber nicht zum Negativen.

Zwischenzeitlich fährt man 2,4er Reifen mit< 2,0bar.

Falls du den NN am Bike haben solltest, schau nach, ob es die "Performanceline" ist.
Steht in rot auf dem Reifen.

Das sit die billigste Variante mit der einfachsten Karkasse und dem einfachsten Gummi.
Die würde ich tauschen.
Ansonsten nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Markusdr (13. Januar 2012)

Hab das Rad noch nicht =). Erst im März. Laut Rotwild: *
* SCHWALBE NOBBY NIC EVO 26x2.35 sagt das was darüber aus?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2012)

nein.
Aber ich glaube es sind die aus der Perfomanceline.
Ich schaue mal bei Gelegnheit in unserem Shop, da steht möglichweise eins.


----------



## Markusdr (13. Januar 2012)

weiter oben hat doch rider24 sein neues X1 pro vorm Ofen gepostet, kannst Du es dort vielleicht sehen =)?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2012)

Das sind keine Performanceline.
Es fehlt der rote Stempel und zwischen "Nobby" und "Nic" ist ein Stern aufgedruckt.
Er gibt Aufschluss über die Gummimischung. (PaceStar= hart, TrailStar= mittel/ VertStar= sehr weich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> ...
> SCHWALBE NOBBY NIC EVO 26x2.35
> ...



EVO steht doch für Evolution Line und das sind doch die hochwertigen oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Harbergbiker (13. Januar 2012)

Das sind Evos. Bei meinem 2011er X1 waren es 2,4 er NN Evolution.
Das Bike macht ne Menge Spaß.

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## chris-2 (13. Januar 2012)

Also mein 2012er X1 wurde mit Nobby Nic Evo Snake Skin PaceStar 2,4" ausgeliefert.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2012)

Stimmt, das sind alle keine einfache "Performance- Line"


----------



## Markusdr (13. Januar 2012)

und sollte man sie dann drauf lassen? Oder lieber tauschen lassen?

Ist der Rollwiederstand bei 2,4 nicht ziemlich groß =) ? Ich hab doch wieder keine Ahnung. Früher war es immer 1.9 weil man gut durch den Matsch konnte, es klebte nicht so viel, man musste nicht so viel "plattfahren" und das Profil war gut genug um Bergauf nicht zu rutschen =).


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2012)

2,4er mit etwa 2,0bar laufen nachweislich besser im gelände/ auf Schotter.
Der Reifen schmiegt sich dem Untergrund an, ein dünner harter Reifen hebt sich über jedes Hindernis.

Die 2,4er NN kannst du drauf lassen.


----------



## Markusdr (13. Januar 2012)

Okay. Und wie ist diese Geschichte mit Latexmilch etc. zu sehen? Macht sowas Sinn?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2012)

Dazu benötigst du auch spez. Felgenbänder.
Ich fahre die von Eclipse, sind eigentlich die gelabelten DT.

Sinn:
- weniger Gewicht der rotierenden Masse
- keine Snakebites mehr (!)
- kleine Löcher (Dornen etc.) dichten sich von selbst wieder ab
- mehr Grip weil der Reifen geschmeidiger walken kann
- geringerer Rollwiderstand

Die Montage ist beim ersten mal etwas aufwendiger.
Wenn man es mal kappiert hat, kein Problem.
Die Milch muss man aber je nach Außentemperatur nachfüllen.

Im Sommer ab >20 Grad schütte ich nach 6 Wochen einfach etwas nach.
(Mit Spritze durchs Ventil).

Für unterwegs sollte man aber trotzdem einen Ersatzschlauch dabei haben.


----------



## Markusdr (13. Januar 2012)

Hattest Du damit schonmal Probleme ggf. Platten/Ausfälle etc.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2012)

nein


----------



## grosser (13. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> nein



Jo, kann ich bestätigen!
Einmal TB immer TB


----------



## Markusdr (13. Januar 2012)

Hmm, vielleicht dann nach den NN. Scheint sich ja zu lohnen.


----------



## TOM4 (13. Januar 2012)

Zum thema tubeless hab ich auch gleich eine frage und zwar sind die conti,s mk 2,4 od. die rq auch tb fahr-/machbar? Weiss das zufällig wer?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2012)

Die Contis in BC sind die einzigen Reifen, die bei manchen Leuten einfach nicht dicht werden wollen.
Trotz Auswaschen ist der Gummi irgendwie imung gegen das Anhaften der Latexmilch.,
Er wird zwar mal dicht, aber meist nicht von langer Dauer.
Dann sprudelt es aus einem bestimmten Loch (meist bei Reifenaufdruck) wieder raus.
Wird wieder dicht, platzt wieder auf.

Wenige haben die Contis BC sicht bekommen.
Ich nicht, mein Bruder nicht, und viele Forum auch nicht.


----------



## TOM4 (13. Januar 2012)

Das sind aber keine guten nachrichten! Mit welchen tubeless reifen, die die gleichen eigenschaften wie die genannten conti's haben, habt ihr den gute erfahrungen? Ich will aber nicht unbedingt schwalbe - ich mag die marke nicht. (Keine ahnung warum - die sind mir irgenwie zu bieder!?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2012)

Bisher sind alle Reifen dicht geworden.
Außer den angesprochenen Contis BC.

ABER, das waren Standardreifen, KEIN Tubeless!
Tubeless wird dicht, keine Frage.

Maxxis wäre noch ein Kandidat, der Ardent?
Wir auch sofort dicht.


----------



## TOM4 (14. Januar 2012)

Die maxxis sind natürlich eine gute alternative! 
Mit michelins hat ja nicht zufällig erfahrung, oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2012)

Falls du den meinst:
http://www.google.de/products/catal...&sa=X&ei=6bART-fiO4_6sgalibVM&ved=0CF0Q8wIwAw 
Besser nicht! Der Test hat etwa 1 Woche gedauert.
Seitenhalt weiter unter dem Durchschnitt.


----------



## TOM4 (14. Januar 2012)

Ja, den oder den wildgrip'r - also auch nicht so prickelnd! Mmhh - dann wirds wohl doch eher ein conti.
Danke


----------



## flying-harry (14. Januar 2012)

Moin Leute, 
melde mich nach langer Abstinenz zurück! 

Nachdem ich letztes Jahr mein R.GT2 verkaufen musste ( hatte einfach zu viel Arbeit, Neubau und so.. ) bin ich nun stolzer Besitzer eines R.X1   

Das R.GT2 konnte ich ohne Verlust verkaufen und für das X1 habe ich 1900 bezahlt. Ich vermute das ist ein guter Preis, oder? Ganz froh bin ich das ich mich für ein Rahmen in L entschieden habe, denn mit dem GT2 in M kam ich nicht so gut klar. ich musste mit dem Vorbau auf, ich glaube 125 mm gehen und den Sattel etwas zurück schieben und hatte immer das Gefühl ich passe nicht so richtig ins Rad. Nun mit dem L ist alles rund.

Warum gibt es eigentlich kein direkten Rotwild Thread ? Warum finde ich Euch nur im Tech- Unterforum ?

Gruß

flying-harry


----------



## at021971 (14. Januar 2012)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad! 

Was Du wohl meinst ist eine eigenes Rotwild Forum. Diese gibt es nicht, da es dafür einer Betreuung durch ADP bedürfe, zu der sie sich vom Aufwand her nicht in der Lage sehen. Deswegen trifft sich alles hier. Und eigentlich finde ich das besser als ein ganzes Unterforum, wo sich alle Themen extrem diversifizieren und man schnell den Überblick verliert. Hier schauen alle Rotwild interessierten rein und man bekommt alles mit was es um das Thema Rotwild zu diskutieren gibt.


----------



## Markusdr (14. Januar 2012)

Rotwild wollte das damals nicht. Aber die lesen hier auch mit so ist das nicht.

Mal was anderes, war heute mit meinem Kollegen los, der hat sich gerade ein 2011 trek fuel ex 8 geholt und wir sind damit los. Ich mit meinem noch rcc01 er mit seinem wobei die Gabel ne Rockshox 150mm ist. Wir haben dann mal getauscht und ich kam sehr geschmeidig die Berge runter, nicht unbedingt viel schneller aber mit sehr viel Sicherheit und Kontrolle. Bergauf war ich dann aber doch recht träge. Das ist wohl der Preis. Kann man das trek fuel ex 8 mit 150 vorne mit dem x1 vergleichen?

Dank Euch


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2012)

Das Trek ist auch ein sehr gutes Bike, keine Frage.
Vergleichen kann man sie wohl schwer, das Fuel hat doch hinten um 120/ 130mm?


----------



## Markusdr (14. Januar 2012)

Ja, eigentlich hat es vorne wie hinten 120. Er hat es aber mit vorne 150 und hinten 120. Ich fand es nur bergauf recht träge wobei es auch 14kg wiegt und hatte mich gefragt, ob das Rad dem x1 ähnlich ist. Dann weiß ich schonmal was auf mich zukommt =)


----------



## at021971 (14. Januar 2012)

Auch wenn das Trek deutlich weniger Federweg hat als das R.X1 FS, kommen sich die beiden Bewertungen in der MountainBike recht nahe. Das R.X1 FS ist nach deren Einschätzung noch ein weniger abwärtsorientierter und ebenso kein echter Uphillkünstler.

Trek Fuel EX 8
Rotwild R.X1 FS Comp

So wie ich seinen Bruder, das R.X2 FS erlebt habe, ist Dein geschilderter Eindruck beim Umstieg von einem Race Bike auf ein eher abwärtsorientiertes Tourenbike bzw. All Mountain verständlich. Das sind einfach zwei Welten, wenn man ein Bike mit so viel plüschigem und nadelgelagertem Federweg mit einem noch mit Gleitlagern bestücktem Race Bike vergleicht. Das andere Feeling von 30% gegenüber 15% SAG sind einfach nicht wegzudiskutieren.

Es ist einfach vom Eindruck her im Flachen und bergauf träger. Dafür bergab deutlich potenter. Wenn Du Dich für so ein Bike entscheidest, dann ist das auch eine Entscheidung mit diesem Bike andere, technischere Strecken zu fahren.  Also das RCC für die schnelle Trainigsrunde auf Wald und Forstwegen und das R.X1 FS für Touren und hohen technischem Trailanteil.

Ansonsten wie schon weiter oben mal beschrieben, wäre von Rotwild ein Bike mit mehr Federweg, aber trotzdem nicht zu verleugnenden Racewurzel und damit gutem Vortrieb ein R.GT1/GT2. Die sind aber nur noch schwer aufzutreiben. Aber vom R.GT1 gibt es noch alle Rahmengrößen zwischen S und L für recht wenig Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2012)

Nein, kann man kaum Vergleichen.
Dein Kollege hat sich den Lenkwinkel um etwa 1,5 Grad abgeflacht, das Bike dürfte sich träger fahren als original.
Das X1 ist direkt auf 150mm ausgelegt und daher auch wendiger.

Der Hinterbau des X1 ist nochmal eine andere Liga, er wird dir noch mehr Sicherheit vermitteln.
Den X1 Hinterbau müsste man schon mit dem Remedy vergleichen.

Ich denke, wer den Schritt zum X1 gewagt hat, fragt sich später: "Warum nicht schon früher?"

Biken muss Spaß machen, auch bergab.
Bei dir in Hamburg wird es leider nicht viel bergab geben?


----------



## Markusdr (14. Januar 2012)

Okay. Es geht hier schOn runter, keine Frage aber eher kleiner. Wir haben hier steile Anstiege von 200-500 Meter und gleiche Abfahrten. Hier fährt man nicht ne Stunde bergauf und gibt dann 20 min Vollgas bergab. Hier gibt es einige kleine Trails mit Absätzen, Wurzeln etc. Ob es für das x1 also gemacht ist, keinen Plan. Wie gesagt das Trek fand ich träge. Wobei es aber auch dem x1 pro vom Gewicht her unterlegen ist.


----------



## flying-harry (14. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Rotwild wollte das damals nicht. Aber die lesen hier auch mit so ist das nicht.
> 
> Mal was anderes, war heute mit meinem Kollegen los, der hat sich gerade ein 2011 trek fuel ex 8 geholt und wir sind damit los. Ich mit meinem noch rcc01 er mit seinem wobei die Gabel ne Rockshox 150mm ist. Wir haben dann mal getauscht und ich kam sehr geschmeidig die Berge runter, nicht unbedingt viel schneller aber mit sehr viel Sicherheit und Kontrolle. Bergauf war ich dann aber doch recht träge. Das ist wohl der Preis. Kann man das trek fuel ex 8 mit 150 vorne mit dem x1 vergleichen?
> 
> Dank Euch



Bin das Trek fuel ex 8 kurz Probe gefahren, da es in die engere Wahl kam, geschmeidig ist das richtige Wort, wenn das Teil nicht so teuer gewesen wäre..., hätte ich mich vieleilcht auch dafür entschieden. Ich hatte den Eindruck das der Rahmen von der Materialstärke leicht und somit auch sehr dünn ist. Die Nähte sieht man fasst kaum super verarbeitet, aber ich wurde das Gefühl nicht los das die Stabilität nicht so gut ist wie beim X 1. Die Nähte machen einen solideren Eindruck, auch sonst hat man das Gefühl das, daß X1 robuster und eher ein Arbeitshirsch ist. Aber das ist mein Eindruck, ich kann mich täuschen, auf jeden Fall ist das Trek fuel ex 8 nicht zu verachten, und gefällt besser als Preisgleiche Ghost oder Cube.

Doch ich bin sicher mit dem X 1 für den Preis habe ich nichts falsch gemacht. Evt rüste ich nur noch mal nen XT Kurbelsatz nach.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2012)

Ja, der Trek Rahmen ist deutlich leichter, keine Frage.


----------



## Markusdr (14. Januar 2012)

Bezahlt hat er 1799â¬


----------



## at021971 (14. Januar 2012)

Es wird immer aus der Sicht des Bikers argumentiert, der garnicht genug Federweg zur Verfügung haben kann und dessen Focus deutlich aufDownhill liegt. Jemandem der von einem Racebike kommt, sollte man schon klarmachen, dass diese soft abgestimmten Bikes mit viel Federweg sich ganz andersanfühlen und anders bewegen lassen. Sie haben einfach einen deutlich anderenEinsatzzweck. Man kann sicherlich alles mit ihnen fahren. Dieses abergemächlicher und mit mehr Anstrengung. Nur bergab liegen sie mehr als deutlichvorn, verlieren aber in der Ebene und noch deutlich mehr beim Uphill. Letztendlichhilft nur Probefahren oder noch besser, für alle Einsatzzwecke ein passendesBike zu haben. Ein R.X1/X2 würde bei mir weder R.R2 FS noch das R.GT1 ersetzten.Hätte ich nur ein Bike, wäre es eines mit der Charakteristik der R.GT1/GT2. Aberein nichtsdestotrotz wird ein R.X2 FS wohl irgendwann diese beiden ergänzen.

Um noch mal auf das Thema Trägheit zurückzukommen. Die 150 mm der Fox Talas sinddoch dafür nicht verantwortlich. Dieses Gefühl kommen doch erst spät zumTragen, wenn das Bike beim Uphill am Vorderrad aufsteigt und früher die Haftungverliert. Träge macht so ein Bike das Gewicht und besonders die schweren Reifenund Laufräder. Ich habe selbst das R.GT1 mit 140 mm Talas und die macht sichvoll ausgefahren nur bergab auf der Straße negativ bemerkbar, weil sich dasBike einfach nur noch schlecht um die Kurve wuchten lässt. 

Hingegen war das R.GT1 (RaRa 2.25) mit ähnlich schweren Reifen ähnlichleicht und schnell zu bewegen wie das R.R2 FS (RK SS 2.2). Auf längerenStrecken kam man mit dem R.GT1 trotz 1 kg Mehrgewicht und mehr Federwegdeutlich entspannter am Ziel an, ohne viel langsamer zu sein. Jetzt mit breiterenund 2 x 120 g schwereren Reifen sieht das R.GT1 (NN 2.35) gegen das R.R2 keinLand mehr. 

Und auch ein softer ansprechenden Hinterbau mit viel SAG stellt sich demVortrieb in den Weg. Ich merke es ja selber, wenn ich vom R.GT1 auf mein R.R1FS umsteige. Wenn man ein Racebike gewohnt ist, mit straffen Hinterbau, dannfühlen sich die mit Gleitlagern versehenen 125 mm des R.GT1 deutlich mehr nachRace und Vortrieb an als die nadelgelagerten 110 mm des R.R2 FS. Dessen Hinterbauneigt auch trotz mehr Federweg weniger zum Wippen als der des R.R2 FS. Das R.R2FS benötigt mehr Druck im Dämpfer um für diese Bikekategorie nicht unangenehmzu wirken. Die Gleitlager funktionieren einfach wie in ProPedal indem sie dasLosbrechmoment ein Stück weit anheben. Das mag der abwärtsorientierte Fahrer zwar nicht, aber wenn es einem auch um Beschleunigung und Geschwindigkeit gehe ist das von großem Vorteil.


----------



## Markusdr (14. Januar 2012)

Für mich ist klar, dass es ein Fully sein soll und ein Rotwild. Jetzt bin ich zwar noch mit meinem rcc01 unterwegs was ja ein Racehardtail ist, aber nun bin ich fast 30 und man muss ja auch an seine Knochen denken . Natürlich gibt es nicht --das Rad-- also sowas wie 10kg, 150mm v+h, und wechselnde Geometrie für bergauf und bergab . Toll wäre es, aber gibts eben nicht. Zwei Räder wird es bei mir, zumindest in näher und mittlerer Zukunft, nicht geben. Ich will jetzt ein Rad mit dem ich gut den Berg hoch und locker wieder runter komme.  Die Geometrie von einem Racehardtail brauche ich nicht. Daher war ich anfänglich ja beim C1, aber von mehreren habe ich ja hier gehört dass das X1 dem C1 eigentlich in nicht nachsteht. Da ich nun auf dem Treck saß, war es doch schon etwas ganz anderes. Berge die ich mit meinem rcc locker hoch bin, da brachte mich das Trek ganz schön zum Schwitzen. 

@at021971: Du schreibst, dass Dein Rad seit den 2.35 NN keine Schnitte mehr hat, warum hast Du Sie dran drauf?

edit: was wiegt denn das x1 Fs pro eigentlich im Vergleich zum Trek? Bei Rotwild hab ich die Angaben nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## grosser (15. Januar 2012)

Am Dienstag war ich mit dem C1 beim Nightride und heute 4 Stunden mit dem X1 unterwegs und ich bin jedesmal von neuem Überrascht über den großen Unterschied der Fahrwerke. Im Prinzip könnte ich auf das C1 verzichten. Ich bin mit dem X1 einfach schneller unterwegs! Bergab und im Singeltrail ist das X1 dem C1 überlegen. Bergauf merke ich kaum einen Unterschied trotz 1kg Mehrgewicht und Federweg.  Ich könnte mir auch keine 32er Gabel mehr im X1 vorstellen. Derzeit hat mein X1 13,3kg mit 36er Talas und schweren Laufradsatz.


----------



## Orakel (15. Januar 2012)

flying-harry schrieb:


> Warum gibt es eigentlich kein direkten Rotwild Thread ? Warum finde ich Euch nur im Tech- Unterforum ?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> flying-harry


Glückwunsch zum X1, gute Wahl,
Du findest uns auch noch hier www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=278
musst dich nur anmelden.
Wenn ich sehe/lese über was alles in anderen Herstellerforen Diskutiert wird,nein Danke.
So wie es ist finde ich es gut kleiner Rahmen aber fein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2012)

@at021971:

Deine Ausführungen sind für dich sicher zutreffend.
Auch für jeden anderen Biker, der reines CC betreibt.
Sicherlich fühlt sich ein CC- Bike auch flinker an, weil es dünne, leichte Reifen und steile Winkel hat.

Daher sollte jeder eine Probefahrt machen, der sich nicht sicher ist, woran es Spaß hat.

In einer Sache muss ich dir allerdings widersprechen:
Die Länge einer Gabel schränkt nicht unweigerlich die Uphillfähigkeiten ein.
Es ist hauptsächlich eine Sache der Fahrtechnik.


----------



## Markusdr (15. Januar 2012)

Ist der Satz vom X1 pro denn schwer und ist er für Tubeless zu gebrauchen?: 

*LAUFRAD* *
* DT SWISS M1700 TRICON 15/10 TA RWS *REIFEN* *
* SCHWALBE NOBBY NIC EVO 26x2.35
Und ist er leichter als dieser hier vom Trek Fuel 8:

*Laufräder*
Bontrager Rhythm Comp Disc wheel system, 28 hole,
tubeless ready
*Reifen *Bontrager XR2 Expert, 26x2.2"

Macht es überhaupt Sinn, am LR Satz etwas zu verändern am X1? Ich las ja schon, dünnere Reifen wäre ne "Kastartion" =). Wieso eigentlich. Tubeless spart ja etwas Gewicht auf der anderen Seite bekommt man vor dem Kauf vielleicht auch nen anderen Satz günstig verbaut =). Fragen über Fragen, sorry


----------



## at021971 (15. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> ....
> @at021971: Du schreibst, dass Dein Rad seit den 2.35 NN keine Schnitte mehr hat, warum hast Du Sie dran drauf?...


 
Sie sind fürs Trailfahren im Vinschgau auf das Bike gekommen und da erst mal geblieben. Zum Tourenfahren vollkommen ok. Für eine schnelle Trainigsrunde, die man mit dem Bike eigentlich auch machen kann, aber ungeeignet. 

Vorher waren dort RaRa in 2.25 drauf, die ca. 470 g wogen. Die jetzigen NN in 2,35 wiegen hingegen ca. 595 g. Das sind vom Gewicht her noch keine Welten. Das würde noch ganz anders aussehen, wenn man die hier meist empfohlenen Reifen aufzieht, die in der 700 - 1000 g Klasse spielen.

Zudem habe ich aktuell drei Bikes. Und mit der Entscheidung ein R.R2 FS zu kaufen, war auch irgendwie klar, dass das R.GT1 nicht mehr dessen Einsatzgebiet abdecken muß. Also bin ich standardmäßig eine Reifenklasse höher gegangen.

Aber all das soll keine Gegenrede zu einem R.X1/X2 sein. Denn diese Bikes sind für ihren Zeck Excellent. Ob sie aber zum eigenen Profil passen muß jeder selber wissen und unbedingt vorher ausprobieren. Speziell dann, wenn man eine so großen Schritt von einem Race HT zu einem abwärtsorientierten All Mountain macht. Auch muß nicht jeder diese Bike immer und überall mit bleischweren Reifen fahren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2012)

Beide Felgen sind OHNE spez. Felgenband direkt Tubelessfähig.
Du kannst also das Tubelessventil reinschrauben, die NN montieren und mit Milch abdichten.
Spart den Schlauch etc.
Die Tubelessvorteile kennst du ja schon.

Gewicht weiß ich nicht, dürfte aber ähnlich sein.


----------



## at021971 (15. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ....In einer Sache muss ich dir allerdings widersprechen: Die Länge einer Gabel schränkt nicht unweigerlich die Uphillfähigkeiten ein. Es ist hauptsächlich eine Sache der Fahrtechnik.


 
Da hast Du was falsch verstande. Das habe ich so auch nicht geschrieben. Bikes haben eine festgelegte Geometrie, die mit Gabeln in einem bestimmten Einbauhöhenbereich harmonieren. Überschreitet man den, neigt das Bike an Rampen auf der Vorderachse leicht zu werden. Das kann man zwar bis zu einem bestimmten Grad fahrtechnisch ausgleichen, angenehm sind so gefahrene Anstiege aber nicht.

Das von Markusdr beschriebene Trek Fuel EX 8 ist aber ein auf 120 mm Gabel ausgelegtes Bike. So wie auch mein R.GT1. Kombiniert man so ein Bike mit einer 150 mm Federgabel und verwendet diese Einstellung nicht nur bergab, sondern auch bergauf, dann ergibt sich daraus unweigerlich ab einer bestimmten Steigung eine spürbar schlechtere Bergaufperformance. Und da kann man jetzt noch so viel fahrtechnsiches können einbringen, im 120 mm Modus fährt sich so ein Bike angenehmen bergauf.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2012)

ah so, hatte ich dann falsch verstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (15. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> ...Natürlich gibt es nicht --das Rad-- also sowas wie 10kg, 150mm v+h, und wechselnde Geometrie für bergauf und bergab . Toll wäre es, aber gibts eben nicht.....


 
Doch die gibt es von Scott und Cannondale. Sie heißen Genius und Jekyll. Das Scott Genius bietet zwei Modi. Einmal 150/150 mm und im Traction Mode 95/120 mm. Das Cannondale Jekyll biete normal 150/150 mm und im Traction Mode 90/120 mm. Gabel und Hinterbau lassen sich mit einem Hebel gleichzeitig absenken. 

Beide Bikes stammen von Peter Denk, der dieses Konzept erst für Scott und dann mit kleinen Abänderungen für Cannondale konzipiert hat. Für jemanden, der nur ein Bike hat, vielleicht eine Alternative. Beide bekommt man sicherlich in die 10 kg Klasse. Es gibt hier Genius im Forum, die weit unter 10 kg wiegen, dann aber wohl für den echten 150 mm Einsatz nicht mehr richtig geeignet sind.


----------



## Markusdr (15. Januar 2012)

@at021971 witzige Räder. Aber dann müsste ich in ein anderes Forum und das will ich doch nicht =). Naja, ich guck mir die mal an aber eigentlich will ich bei Rotwild bleiben. Aber Recht hast Du, die bieten natürlich tolle Eigenschaften. 

Gibt es eigentlich sowas wie eine Gewichtstabelle von Rotwild?

Was spricht dagegen den NN 2,35 gegen einen leichten 2,2er zu tauschen?

Dann habe ich eben mal bei Action-Sports geguckt. Dort gibt es ja schon LR-Sätze die knapp 1400Gramm wiegen für akzeptable Preise, macht sowas Sinn bzw. was ist überhaupt tauglich an dem Rad? Ich finde auf der Rotwildseite ja nichtmal heraus, ob eine Steckachse verbaut ist =)


----------



## kahuna (15. Januar 2012)

BigMac schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Gibt es hier noch Rotwild Ritter aus Berlin?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

nicht direkt Berlin, aber aus dem Umland - Werder .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## at021971 (15. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> @at021971 witzige Räder. Aber dann müsste ich in einanderes Forum und das will ich doch nicht =). Naja, ich guck mir die mal anaber eigentlich will ich bei Rotwild bleiben. Aber Recht hast Du, die bietennatürlich tolle Eigenschaften.


 Für jemanden der nur eine Bike hat, bieten sie vom Fahrwerk und auch den Möglichkeiten ein leichtes Paket zuschnüren eine Menge. 



Markusdr schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich sowas wie eine Gewichtstabellevon Rotwild?


 Es gibt einige Gewichte, die wir in der Rotwild Interessengemeinschaft gesammelt haben. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=2034 ansonsten haben die Bike oder die Montainbike einige Daten in ihren Datenbanken. Aber hier Jahrgang beachten. Das R.X1 ist ab 2011 ca. 300 g schwerer geworden. 



Markusdr schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen den NN 2,35 gegen einen leichten2,2er zu tauschen?


 Nichts, außer der Einsatzzweck bzw. das Terrain, das Du mit dem Bike befahren willst. Je Gröber der Untergrund wird und je schnell Du diesen durchfahren will, desto voluminösere, weniger pannenanfälligere und damit schwerer Reifen wirst Du benötigen. 



Markusdr schrieb:


> Dann habe ich eben mal bei Action-Sports geguckt. Dort gibt es ja schon LR-Sätze die knapp 1400Gramm wiegen für akzeptable Preise, macht sowas Sinn bzw. was ist überhaupt tauglich an dem Rad?


Wohl kaum, auch wenn es in dieser Gewichtsklasse sicherlich für sehr leichteFahrer durchaus stabile LRS gibt. Die sind dann aber nicht von Action Sports maschinell aufgebaut. Da müssen dann schon Profis in handarbeit dran. Bei gröberer Gangart ist eine 1.400 g LRS aber sicherlich auch für sehr leichte Fahrer grenzwertig. Unterhalb der DT Swiss Tricon XM1550 würde ich mich aber für ein R.X1/X2 nicht umschauen. Auch die Innenbreite der Felge ist hier nicht zu vernachlässigen. Unter 19-20 mm würde ich an ein solches nichts bauen.



Markusdr schrieb:


> Ich finde auf der Rotwildseite ja nicht mal heraus, ob eine Steckachse verbaut ist =)


 Doch, im Katalog steht bei allen R.X2 und beim R.X1 Pro, dass an der Vorderachse eine 15 mm Steckachse verbaut wurde und an der Hinterachse ein 10 mm Thru Axle RWS. Das passt dann zu so einem Ausfallende: http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.php?cat=ZUBEH%D6R_ERSATZTEILE&product=DPO-CCL-RWS1&sidROTWILD=3r87u4h9tat0059j3vlk0lq4m35q1c4e sowie diesem Schaltauge: http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.php?cat=ZUBEH%D6R_ERSATZTEILE&product=DPO-CCR-RWS1


----------



## Orakel (15. Januar 2012)

Heute die ersten Km für dieses Jahr mit dem X2 zurück gelegt.
Ich muss es immer noch aussprechen, Geiles Bike.
War mit nem Kumpel unterwegs der auch das Fuel EX fährt, er fährt die Rampen nicht leichter hoch wie ich mit dem X2, da dies bezüglich hier Disskutiert wird (hab dazu aber glaube ich schon meine Meinung Kundgetan)ob ein AM mit 150mmFW "schlechter" den Berg hoch geht.
Er ist auch am überlegen ob er sein Fuel nicht gegen ein Bike (hat das Remedy im Auge) mit 150mm FW eintauschen soll, jetzt werden mir bei der nächsten Ausfahrt mal die Bikes tauschen.
An einem AM Bike sollten schon Reifen min. 2,25"breite drauf sein.


----------



## Markusdr (15. Januar 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Nichts, außer der Einsatzzweck bzw. das Terrain, das Du mit dem Bike befahren willst. Je Gröber der Untergrund wird und je schnell Du diesen durchfahren will, desto voluminösere, weniger pannenanfälligere und damit schwerer Reifen wirst Du benötigen.



Naja, die Gegend in der ich fahre its zu 80% Waldboden mit Wurzeln, 10% Schotter und weitere 10% Sonstiges. Dazu kommen 4-5 Touren im Jahr in den Harz etc. . Vielleicht 2,2 tubeless?



at021971 schrieb:


> Wohl kaum, auch wenn es in dieser Gewichtsklasse sicherlich für sehr leichteFahrer durchaus stabile LRS gibt. Die sind dann aber nicht von Action Sports maschinell aufgebaut. Da müssen dann schon Profis in handarbeit dran. Bei gröberer Gangart ist eine 1.400 g LRS aber sicherlich auch für sehr leichte Fahrer grenzwertig. Unterhalb der DT Swiss Tricon XM1550 würde ich mich aber für ein R.X1/X2 nicht umschauen. Auch die Innenbreite der Felge ist hier nicht zu vernachlässigen. Unter 19-20 mm würde ich an ein solches nichts bauen.


Na dann kann man wohl auch die drinlassen, die drin sind oder? Ich glaube der Unterschied liegt bei 100g oder sowas =). 




at021971 schrieb:


> Doch, im Katalog steht bei allen R.X2 und beim R.X1 Pro, dass an der Vorderachse eine 15 mm Steckachse verbaut wurde und an der Hinterachse ein 10 mm Thru Axle RWS.


 Ah okay, danke, hatte ich nicht gesehen sorry.



			
				orakel schrieb:
			
		

> Heute die ersten Km für dieses Jahr mit dem X2 zurück gelegt.
> Ich muss es immer noch aussprechen, Geiles Bike..


Das freut mich für Dich. Schreib gerne mal Deine Erfahrung mit dem Fuel zwischen dem X2 im Vergleich. Würde mich interessieren.



Wie seht ihr eigentlich das Stevens Glide Max? Da ist ein Kumpel von mir ganz scharf drauf.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2012)

Mal ehrlich, warum willst du einen 2,35er NN gegen einen 2,2er NN Tubeless tauschen?
Du arbeitest hinter dem Komma.
Mach den 2,35er NN mit Milch drauf, dann ist er Tubeless, leichter 2,2er und fährt sich geschmeidiger.


----------



## Markusdr (15. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, warum willst du einen 2,35er NN gegen einen 2,2er NN Tubeless tauschen?
> Du arbeitest hinter dem Komma.
> Mach den 2,35er NN mit Milch drauf, dann ist er Tubeless, leichter 2,2er und fährt sich geschmeidiger.


Okay =)


----------



## Bolzer1711 (15. Januar 2012)

Heute war es endlich soweit, auch wenn es kalt war, konnte ich endlich eine grÃ¶Ãere Runde im Wald fahren. Wie wars??? Klasse wars und ich hatte ein Dauergrinsen auf dem Gesicht, alles richtig gemachtâ¦  GrÃ¶Ãe L passt und auch an den breiten Lenker gewÃ¶hne ich mich langsam. Das Fahrwerk ist meiner Meinung nach absolut Butter, muss dazu aber sagen, dass ich jetzt nicht viele Bikes dagegen Probe gefahren bin. Eigentlich nur das BMC Trailfox TF01, das ist auch ein absolut klasse Mountainbike, mit genialen Fahreigenschaften und ich wÃ¤re beinahe weich geworden. 

Bergauf verhÃ¤lt sich das X2 dem C1 sehr Ã¤hnlich, man merkt jedoch die verÃ¤nderte Geometrie. Das X2 ist nicht trÃ¤ge oder so etwas, aber ich habe das GefÃ¼hl und da muss ich Grosser derzeit noch widersprechen, mit dem C1 war ich etwas schneller unterwegs. Das kann natÃ¼rlich auch an den etwas breiteren Reifen und an den Pedalen liegenâ¦.   ich habe die Wellgo DH montiert und bin nur mit der âFlatâ-Seite (wegen der KÃ¤lte) gefahren, das war fÃ¼r mich sehr ungewohnt und das kann bergauf schon den Ausschlag gegeben haben. Ob sich das GefÃ¼hl bestÃ¤tigt werde ich im FrÃ¼hjahr nochmals ausprobieren, wenn ich fitnesstechnisch auch wieder besser drauf bin und mit den Clicks unterwegsâ¦â¦.





Bergab  ;-)   150mm und die Geometrie, das merkt man deutlichâ¦   das C1 war schon klasse, aber das X2 legt noch mal eine Schippe draufâ¦   und ich bin noch nicht mal meine Lieblingstrails gefahren, sondern nur die schnellen Abfahrten, aber auch hier war ich schon deutlich sicherer und schneller unterwegs, einfach ein gutes GefÃ¼hl. Das X2 wird fÃ¼r mich das Rad fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chsten Jahre  ;-)   und fÃ¼r viele lange Touren.


----------



## flying-harry (15. Januar 2012)

@Orakel, Danke für den Tipp.

Jetzt mal eine absolute Laienfrage, im Bezug auf das Radgewicht. 
Es wird sehr oft über Gewichteinsparungen am Rad gesprochen. 

Fragen:



 Welche Gewichteinsparungen wirken sich wirklich drastisch auf Handling und Performance aus?


Wo lohnt es sich wirklich am Rad abzuspecken. Bringt es z.B. etwas bei meinem R.X1 den SLX Kurbelsatz gegen einen XT zu tauschen?


Und wie ist es wenn ich stattdessen an meinem Körpergewicht einspare.
 Will sagen, was ist wirklich wichtig bzw. wie steht das Rad und Körpergewicht im Zusammenhang? Bringt doch nicht wirklich etwas wenn das Rad 10 Kg wiegt und ich abspecken müsste oder? 
Welche Philosophie sollte man im Zusammenspiel Rad und Biker verfolgen 

Bin gespannt auf Eure Anregungen

Ps: nur nebenbei, ich wiege 85 kg und will auf 80 abspecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2012)

spar an der rotierenden Masse, sprich Reifen/ Schläuche/ Laufräder.
Die angesprochenen Kurbeln spürst du nur im Kopp und im Geldbeutel.


----------



## at021971 (15. Januar 2012)

Die 5 kg weniger Körpergewicht wirst Du deutlich beim Uphill merken. Da kannst Du noch so viel an Rahmen und Komponenten sparen, diesen Effekt wirst Du damit nicht annähernd erreichen. 

Und wenn Du was am Bike ändern möchstest, dann so wie RockyRider66 schon geschrieben hat, an der rotierenden Masse. Das merkst Du bei jeder Beschleunigung und in der Ausdauer.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2012)

Man merkt es auch deutlich, bei der negativen Beschleunigung am Trail.
Es bremst & beschleunigt deutlich schneller.


----------



## at021971 (15. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Naja, die Gegend in der ich fahre its zu 80% Waldboden mit Wurzeln, 10% Schotter und weitere 10% Sonstiges. Dazu kommen 4-5 Touren im Jahr in den Harz etc. . Vielleicht 2,2 tubeless? ...


Wenn es ein R.X1/X2 werden soll, würde ich nicht auf so schmale Reifen wechseln. Das macht keinen wirklichen Sinn. Was Du aber machen kannst, ist bei einem 2,35/2,4 Reifen auf das Gewicht achten, denn Dein Einsatzgebiet erfordert keine 1.000 g Reifen. 



Markusdr schrieb:


> ...Na dann kann man wohl auch die drinlassen, die drin sind oder? Ich glaube der Unterschied liegt bei 100g oder sowas =)...


Die Tricon M1700 sind ok, da würde ich nichts machen, wenn sie drin sind.


----------



## Markusdr (15. Januar 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Wenn es ein R.X1/X2 werden soll, würde ich nicht auf so schmale Reifen wechseln. Das macht einen wirklichen sinn. Was Du aber machen kannst, ist bei enem 2,35/2,4 reofen auf das Gewicht achten, denn Dein Einsatzgebiet erfordert keine 1.000 gr



Gibt's da eine Emfehlung? Da kommt man dann in der rotierenden Masse ja schon nen Stück runter: leichtere Reifen, Schlauch raus etc. Oder?
Bin übrigens 183 bei 74-76 Kg. 


@Bolzer: danke für den ersten Bericht. Klingt spannend, Berichte gerne nach der nächsten Tour wieder. Hast Du eigentlich mal an eine absenkbare Stütze gedacht?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Vette08 (15. Januar 2012)

Kleines Januar-Update (Hope Tech M4 VR + HR, 203 mm Rotor) und die dazugehörigen Bilder (14.2 kg):









Wenn hier alle schon von X1/X2 schwärmen : Hat mal jemand die aktuellen Rahmengeometrien gegen die des C1 aus 2009 speziell hinsichtlich des Hinterbaus getestet (Wippneigung, Ansprechverhalten)?


----------



## at021971 (15. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Gibt's da eine Emfehlung? Da kommt man dann in der rotierenden Masse ja schon nen Stück runter: leichtere Reifen, Schlauch raus etc. Oder? Bin übrigens 183 bei 74-76 Kg...


 
Auf dem R.X1/X2 ist doch serienmäßig der Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evolution Line in 2.35 drauf. Das ist auch der, den ich auf dem R.GT1 fahre. Damit würde ich es erst einmal belassen. 

Sonst gäbe es den NN auch in 2.40 mit Snakeskin und rund 650 g. Von Conti evtl. der 2.4er MountainKing II, welcher auch so ca. 650 g wiegen soll. Fat Albert und RubberQueen in 2.4 sind dann schon erheblich schwere und dürften für Deinen Einsatzzweck in heimischen Regionen überdimensioniert sein.


----------



## rider24 (16. Januar 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Auf dem R.X1/X2 ist doch serienmäßig der Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evolution Line in 2.35 drauf. Das ist auch der, den ich auf dem R.GT1 fahre. Damit würde ich es erst einmal belassen.


Ich meine sogar das mein X1 mit dem 2,4er NN evo ausgeliefert wurde.


Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RW_Eddy (16. Januar 2012)

rider24 schrieb:


> Ich meine sogar das mein X1 mit dem 2,4er NN evo ausgeliefert wurde.



Bei mir war es auch der NN evo Pace Star 2,4.
In Kombination mit einem Fat Albert 2,4 der unter 700 Gramm wiegt, ist es auch eine leichte Reifen-Kombi. Vorne finde ich den Fat Albert 2,4  besser als den NN.

Viele Grüße
Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (16. Januar 2012)

Lustig, Rotwild hat mir heute auf eine Mail geantwortet mit Gewichtsangaben zu einigen Modellen und empfohlen wurde mir das C1/C2 für meinen Einsatz im Norden mit ggf. Einsatz im Harz + selten Alpentour =).

Gruß, Markus


----------



## at021971 (16. Januar 2012)

Und damit liegen sie sicherlich nicht ganz daneben.

Beim R.C2 sowie allen Bikes mit Carbonrahmen wären dann aber Deine Transportmöglichkeiten zu beachten. Die Klemmung der Rohre bei handelsüblichen Fahradträgern verträgt sich nicht mit den Carbonrohren. Workaround wäre bei diesen Trägern eine Stange die man zwischen Lenkkopf und Sattelstütze klemmt. Sonst kommt so ein Bike in den Innenraum oder auf das Dach, in einen Träger, wo die Gabel ohne eingebautes Vorderrad fixiert wird.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Markusdr (16. Januar 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Und damit liegen sie sicherlich nicht ganz daneben.



Vermutlich nicht. Ihr lacht bestimmt. Aber wenn ich hier mal eine große Tour Fahre, dann sieht das so aus: http://runtastic.com/en/users/Markus-D-3/sport-sessions/4543821-mountain-biking-2011-08-13

Da kommt jetzt nicht so viel bei rum =). Auf der anderen Seite werde ich das auch nicht in 15 min Testfahrt herausfinden.




at021971 schrieb:


> Beim R.C2 sowie allen Bikes mit Carbonrahmen wären dann aber Deine Transportmöglichkeiten zu beachten. Die Klemmung der Rohre bei handelsüblichen Fahradträgern verträgt sich nicht mit den Carbonrohren. Workaround wäre bei diesen Trägern eine Stange die man zwischen Lenkkopf und Sattelstütze klemmt. Sonst kommt so ein Bike in den Innenraum oder auf das Dach, in einen Träger, wo die Gabel ohne eingebautes Vorderrad fixiert wird.
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas



Carbon werde ich wohl aus genau diesen Gründen nicht nehmen. Es hat einen Gewichtsvorteil von 500g und naja preislich auch etwas erhöht. Das Geld kann ich lieber in andere Parts investieren. Finde ich zumindest. In meinen A4 Kombi passt eh kein Rad ohne Vorderrad rein, gab schon immer Ärger. Die haben das 2011er Modell irgendwie klein im hinteren Bereich gebaut.


----------



## at021971 (16. Januar 2012)

ist ja auch ein Lifestyle Kombi und nicht für MTBs, sondern Golftaschen gemacht. Du gehörst da nicht zur Zielgruppe unserer selbsternannten Premiumhersteller. ;-)

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Markusdr (16. Januar 2012)

Pff, Golf. Wo kommen wir den dahin. Hinten drin sitzt mein Beagle, daneben das Wakeboard und hinten drauf das MTB. Premium hin oder her, ich lass mir doch nicht von ner Automarke meinen Sport diktieren =))))


----------



## RW_Eddy (16. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Lustig, Rotwild hat mir heute auf eine Mail geantwortet mit Gewichtsangaben zu einigen Modellen und empfohlen wurde mir das C1/C2 für meinen Einsatz im Norden mit ggf. Einsatz im Harz + selten Alpentour =).
> 
> Gruß, Markus



Hallo Markus,

versuch doch mal einen Händler zu finden, bei dem Du das X 1  auch mal schutzig machen darfst. Evtl hat Rotwild ein Testrad, welches verschickt werden kann. So etwas gabs auf jeden Fall schon. Zumindest bei einen RED.
Die Begeisterung für ein X1 muß man selbst erfahren. Ok, hier sind viele die begeistert sind.

Ich habe meins blind bestellt, davon muss man allerdings selbst überzeugt sein.

Bei einer Pauschalempfehlung liegt man beim C1 nie total falsch.

Viele Grüße
Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (16. Januar 2012)

@markus: Sind die gewichte von rotwild ein geheimnis, oder darfst/kannst du die öffentlich machen? 
Wäre interessant - bitte - danke!


----------



## Markusdr (16. Januar 2012)

Hmm, um ehrlich zu sein, keine Ahnung. Ich schick Sie Dir lieber per PM. Wenn Sie noch wer haben möchte, kurz Bescheid geben.

Edit: habe übrigens nur die Gewichte von den für mich interessanten Bikes in Größe L in der Variante Pro: X1, C1, X2, C2 und die beiden 29"


----------



## grosser (16. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Lustig, Rotwild hat mir heute auf eine Mail geantwortet mit Gewichtsangaben zu einigen Modellen und empfohlen wurde mir das C1/C2 für meinen Einsatz im Norden mit ggf. Einsatz im Harz + selten Alpentour =).
> 
> Gruß, Markus



Wen es bei diesem Einsatz bleibt, haben Sie recht!


----------



## giles (16. Januar 2012)

Grundsätzlich haben sie schon recht, jedoch macht auch uns Flachlandtirolern ein X1 sehr viel Spass  

Ich würd mir ein X1 kaufen, wer will schon immer vernünftig sein.

Sagte gestern der junge Herr nebenmir auf seinem Freerider 

Abfahrtlänge 200 m bei 55 Hm  Okay, dafür ist er an der Strasse die Böschung runtergesemmelt, dass ein Auto anhiel und fragte, ob meinem Freund etwas passiert sei.


----------



## TOM4 (16. Januar 2012)

Ich denke auch das man mit einem x1 ein bike für alles hat! Man kann das x1 mit den "richtigen" teilen, locker auf 12,5kg bringen und dann machts auch für nichthochalpine touren spass! Unterm jahr = zuhause kann man damit gut touren und wenns dann in die alpen oder an den see geht, hat man auch das richtige rad!


----------



## luxaltera (16. Januar 2012)

12,5? Gibts da ne teileliste für?


----------



## TOM4 (16. Januar 2012)

bin noch nicht ganz bei meinem wunschgewicht, aber im frühjahr wenn ich auf sommermodus umbau, dann sollten sich erstmal ca. 12,8 mit joplin ausgehen - also ohne joplin sollten sich locker 12,5 ausgehen! Da ich aber nicht auf die joplin verzichten will, muss ich bei anderen teilen noch sparen. Ich hab jetzt aber keine extremen leichtbauteile dran!
Liste kann ich erst in ein paar tagen liefern, bin momentan nur per smartphone online - notebook ist in reparatur


----------



## RW_Eddy (16. Januar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> bin noch nicht ganz bei meinem wunschgewicht, aber im frühjahr wenn ich auf sommermodus umbau, dann sollten sich erstmal ca. 12,8 mit joplin ausgehen - also ohne joplin sollten sich locker 12,5 ausgehen!



Gut möglich ist es auf jeden Fall. Ich denke Laufräder und Reifen spielen die grösste Rolle. 
Mit 2,4er Reifen und entsprechenden Felgen wird m.E. allerdings schwierig.

Welche Gabel, Laufräder und Reifen hast Du dann montiert?

Eddy


----------



## TOM4 (16. Januar 2012)

150er Revelation XX dual air mit 20er steckachse, crossmax st und reifen weiss ich noch nicht 100%, aber auf jedenfall will ich tubeless fahren.
P.S.: allerdings sind meine gewichtsangaben momentan noch theorie, also lt. herstellerangaben. Ich werd aber bestimmt nicht auf kosten der stabilität bzw. auf kosten der performance jedes gramm einsparen! Also wenn ich 100 - 200 gramm mehr hab, werd ich die dann eher bei mir einsparen!


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Januar 2012)

Moin die Herren,

hier gibt es ja viele neue und schöne Bikes. Mit meinem R2 bin ich auch noch super glücklich, es (und ich) wird mit der Zeit immer leichter und hat aktuell 8,43 kg. Als nächstes werde ich mir einen neuen LRS gönnen... 




 














Gruß Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RW_Eddy (16. Januar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> 150er Revelation XX dual air mit 20er steckachse, crossmax st und reifen weiss ich noch nicht 100%, aber auf jedenfall will ich tubeless fahren.
> P.S.: allerdings sind meine gewichtsangaben momentan noch theorie, also lt. herstellerangaben. Ich werd aber bestimmt nicht auf kosten der stabilität bzw. auf kosten der performance jedes gramm einsparen! Also wenn ich 100 - 200 gramm mehr hab, werd ich die dann eher bei mir einsparen!



Ist auf jeden Fall eine leichte Gabel und leichte Laufräder.
Da sind meine TALAS RL und meine Laufräder (dt 240 S HR, Hope Pro VR, Notubes Flow) schäzungsweise 250 Gramm schwerer.
Ich wiege immer nur das Endergebnis und habe auch keine Teileliste.
Ich achte zwar ein wenig aufs Gewicht, aber nicht so akribisch (evtl mal nen Reifen auswiegen).
Meins wiegt jetzt komplett 12,3 KG, ändern werde ich da nix mehr.

LG Eddy


----------



## TOM4 (16. Januar 2012)

Also bei dem gewicht brauchst eh nix mehr machen! Ist mehr als super für ein 150mm bike!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (16. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> @Bolzer: danke für den ersten Bericht. Klingt spannend, Berichte gerne nach der nächsten Tour wieder. Hast Du eigentlich mal an eine absenkbare Stütze gedacht?
> 
> Gruß Markus



Habe ich...  derzeit noch eine KS Dropzone (ohne Remote), ist auch ein Sattel drauf....    ich wechsle, wenn ich genau weiss, dass meine Tour richtig trailig wird, die meisten Trails fahre ich mit normaler Stütze. Durch die veränderte Geometrie des X2 brauche ich die Absenkbare noch weniger.....    bin aber auch am hin und her überlegen eine Reverb zu kaufen.

vg Bolzer1711


----------



## TOM4 (16. Januar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren,
> 
> hier gibt es ja viele neue und schöne Bikes. Mit meinem R2 bin ich auch noch super glücklich, es (und ich) wird mit der Zeit immer leichter und hat aktuell 8,43 kg. Als nächstes werde ich mir einen neuen LRS gönnen...
> 
> ...


 
schaut sehr gut aus! besonders die orange gabel gefällt!
ich hoffe du hast nicht nur wegen den foto`s mit dem rad, deinen motorisierten fuhrpark aus deiner garage gefahren!


----------



## at021971 (16. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Vermutlich nicht. Ihr lacht bestimmt. Aber wenn ich hier mal eine große Tour Fahre, dann sieht das so aus: http://runtastic.com/en/users/Markus-D-3/sport-sessions/4543821-mountain-biking-2011-08-13
> 
> Da kommt jetzt nicht so viel bei rum =). Auf der anderen Seite werde ich das auch nicht in 15 min Testfahrt herausfinden...


 
Hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass die Harburger Berge so nah am Hamburger Hafen liegen. Und auf 41,2 km sind sie sogar für etwas mehr als  500 hm gut. Gar nicht so schlecht. 

Hast Du das mit dem Smartphone aufgezeichnet, weil die Aufzeichnung doch recht oft wild neben den Wegen liegt, rund 1,3 km der Strecke geschlampt hat und dafür mit den angegeben Höhenmeter etwas optimistisch liegt.


----------



## Snowman_NA (16. Januar 2012)

hi leute,

ich lese jetzt schon ne ganze weile hier mit, weil mich die marke interessiert und ich mir gerne ein fully zulegen möchte.
ich bin im taunus rund um den großen feldberg unterwegs und fahre so touren bis 70km und ca. 1.500 Hm. Schotterwege/waldautobahnen  trails im verhältnis 70:30 würde ich mal schätzen.

Und im sommer will ich meine 1. transalp fahren5 etappen, 400km, 7.000 Hm  also mehr das einsteiger-level. ich gehe davon aus, dass auf die 1. Transalp auch noch weitere folgen werden und dann auch die km und Hm zunehmen werden. 

Hatte da auch mitte november schon mal was gepostet. Da hatte ich das C1 im auge. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob mir das C1 in L überhaupt reicht. XL wird ja laut homepage nicht angeboten - Nur als 29er. Will aber eigentlich kein 29er.

Aktuell fahre ich ein bulls hardtail  bushmaster 1 von 2009. In rahmengröße 57cm. Ich bin 1,93m groß und habe eine schrittlänge von 93 cm  reines fahrergewicht 94kg.

Meint ihr, das könnte mit dem C1 in L trotzdem passen?
Alternativ habe ich jetzt schon mal das X1 angeschaut. Das würde es auch in XL geben.  Weiß jetzt halt nicht, ob der umstieg vom hardtail auf ein AM-fully zu krass wird. 

Bei den ausstattungen würde ich auf jeden fall die pro nehmen  beim x1 und auch beim c1. Und das bike sollte auf jeden fall unter 12,5 kg liegen.

So. das waren die fakten. Jetzt die fragen:

1)    Nachdem was ich geschrieben habewürdet ihr zu dem c1 oder dem x1 tendieren?
2)    Ich habe auch die carbon-varianten noch nicht ganz gestrichen. Mir geht es jetzt weniger um die mehrkosten, sondern eher um die anfälligkeit der rahmen. Ich hatte letztes jahr 2 abflüge auf einem verblockten trail. Da hat mein alurahmen 2 dellen abbekommen und der lack hat natürlich schaden genommen. Wie ist das bei carbon? Da bekommt man ja nicht unbedingt mit, wenn die kohlefaserschichten was abbekommen haben, oder? Wie kritisch ist das, wenn man einen abflug hat?
3)    Eine freundin wohnt in der nähe von nem bikepark und macht mich die ganze zeit heiß, dass ich da unbedingt mal mit ihr hin muss. Ein C1 ist da sicherlich völlig fehl am platze. Ginge das denn mit dem X1  also ohne großen sprünge und so geschichten?

Zugegeben: canyon nerve XC und nerve AM habe ich auch noch auf dem schirm.

in naher zukunft will ich mich mal ins auto setzen und bei canyon in koblenz, schaltwerk  in cochem oder radsport regenhard vorbeischauen und halt mal die objekte der begierde in natura anschauen und auch fahren  wenn möglich.

Würde mich trotzdem freuen, wenn ihr vorab den ein oder anderen tipp für mich hättet.

Viele grüße und noch einen schönen abend,
snowman_na


----------



## Markusdr (16. Januar 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass die Harburger Berge so nah am Hamburger Hafen liegen. Und auf 41,2 km sind sie sogar für etwas mehr als  500 hm gut. Gar nicht so schlecht.
> 
> Hast Du das mit dem Smartphone aufgezeichnet, weil die Aufzeichnung doch recht oft wild neben den Wegen liegt, rund 1,3 km der Strecke geschlampt hat und dafür mit den angegeben Höhenmeter etwas optimistisch liegt.



Jetzt mal hier nicht kleinlich werden =). Aufgenommen wurde die Runde mit einem Garmin Oregon 450. Smartphoneaufnahmen habe ich auch, aber die eher die Monate davor. Dies wöre ncoh eine ähnliche Runde mit dem Garmin aufgenommen: http://runtastic.com/en/users/Markus-D-3/sport-sessions/4738181-mountain-biking-2011-08-20 Das die Abweichungen so groß sind, ist enorm. Hab mir das nie so ganz genau angesehen um ehrlich zu sein. Seltsam. Dabei habe ich eigentlich alles auf recht genau eingestellt. 

@Snowman: Meine Entscheidung ist ja auch noch nicht gefallen, aber bei Deinen Anganben würde ich schon eher das X1 nehmen. Du hast einiges vor, geht natürlich auch mit dem C1, aber das X1 bietet Dir für den Transalp und auch die Taunus-Touren mehr Reserven wobei ich mich im Taunus nicht auskenne =). Aber ließ Dir ruhig mal durch, was mir in den letzten Wochen viele geraten haben.Da sind hilfreiche Tipps bei.

gruß, Markus


----------



## rider24 (16. Januar 2012)

hey...  ein rotwildinteressent aus der heimat, schön.

also bei deiner gewichtsangabe müsstest du das x1 arg abspecken. da geht die tendenz eher zum c1.
aber wenn du gern blockige trails fährst und da gibts am feldberg/altkönig ja einige, dann macht sicher das x1 mehr spass. 
hab selbst ein paar all mountains am feldberg getestet und bin am x1 hängen geblieben.
allerdings hab ich für die normalen ausfahrten dann doch noch ein hardtail. 

also mein tip: X1 fürs grobe und ein HT fürs feine ^^


Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## at021971 (16. Januar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob mir das C1 in Lüberhaupt reicht. XL wird ja laut homepage nicht angeboten - Nur als 29er. Willaber eigentlich kein 29er. Aktuell fahre ich ein bulls hardtail  bushmaster 1von 2009. In rahmengröße 57cm. Ich bin 1,93m groß und habe eine schrittlängevon 93 cm  reines fahrergewicht 94kg. Meint ihr, das könnte mit dem C1 in Ltrotzdem passen?...


Ich würde hier auch bei Deiner Größe zum Rahmen in L tendieren. Ich bin auch 191 cm große, habe eine Schrittlänge von 94 cm und fahre das R.GT1 zwar in Größe XL, diese entspricht aber von der Oberrohrlänge (615 mm) dem aktuellen R.C1 FS in L. Und in erster Linie ist die Oberrohrlänge ausschlaggebend. Zudem geht mit der Rahmengröße auch die Verspieltheit verloren. Der R.C1 FS Rahmen in XL (Modelljahre 2010 und 2011) sieht meines Erachtens gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, da das Oberrohr recht horizontal verläuft und zudem der Raum zwischen Dämpfer und Oberrohr sehr groß ausfällt (560 mm Rahmenhöhe/640 mm Oberrohrlänge). Aber probieren geht über studieren.



Snowman_NA schrieb:


> Alternativ habe ich jetzt schon mal das X1angeschaut. Das würde es auch in XL geben. Weiß jetzt halt nicht, ob derumstieg vom hardtail auf ein AM-fully zu krass wird.


Zum Tourenfahren eher das R.C1/C2 FS. Wenn es eher schneller bergab gehen soll, dann das R.X1/X2.


Snowman_NA schrieb:


> So. das waren die fakten. Jetzt die fragen:





Snowman_NA schrieb:


> 2) Ich habe auch die carbon-varianten noch nicht ganz gestrichen. Mir geht esjetzt weniger um die mehrkosten, sondern eher um die anfälligkeit der rahmen.Ich hatte letztes jahr 2 abflüge auf einem verblockten trail. Da hat meinalurahmen 2 dellen abbekommen und der lack hat natürlich schaden genommen. Wieist das bei carbon? Da bekommt man ja nicht unbedingt mit, wenn diekohlefaserschichten was abbekommen haben, oder? Wie kritisch ist das, wenn maneinen abflug hat?...


Da ein Carbonrahmen nach einem Abflug auch dann beschädigt sein kann, wenn man äußerlich nichts sieht, wird bei diesem Material immer eine Portion Ungewissheit mitschwingen. Die halten sicherlich auch schon was aus. Das gilt speziell für die Rahmen, die nicht bis aufs letzte Gramm ausgereizt wurden. Aber wenn es beim Alurahmen eine Delle gibt, dann würde das bei einem Carbonrahmen zum Delaminieren führen.


Snowman_NA schrieb:


> 3) Eine freundin wohnt in der nähe von nembikepark und macht mich die ganze zeit heiß, dass ich da unbedingt mal mit ihrhin muss. Ein C1 ist da sicherlich völlig fehl am platze. Ginge das denn mitdem X1  also ohne großen sprünge und so geschichten? ..


Bis zu einem gewissen Grad sicherlich. Aber ob sie eine Bikeparkfreigabehaben, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (16. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Jetzt mal hier nicht kleinlich werden =). Aufgenommen wurde die Runde mit einem Garmin Oregon 450. Smartphoneaufnahmen habe ich auch, aber die eher die Monate davor. Dies wöre ncoh eine ähnliche Runde mit dem Garmin aufgenommen: http://runtastic.com/en/users/Markus-D-3/sport-sessions/4738181-mountain-biking-2011-08-20 Das die Abweichungen so groß sind, ist enorm. Hab mir das nie so ganz genau angesehen um ehrlich zu sein. Seltsam. Dabei habe ich eigentlich alles auf recht genau eingestellt.


Ok, ein Orgeon. Ich habe auch einen Oregon 550, der ist bei der Streckenaufzeichnung recht genau, aber bei den Höhenmetern ist er deutlich optimistischer als meine Edge 305/500/705. Das gilt besonders wenn es ständig wenige Höhenmeter auf und ab geht. Der Edge hat dort wohl, wie auch andere Bike Tachos mit Höhenmesser, einen Algorithmus implementiert, der das Höhenprofil glättet (Schwellwert für Steigungen, die in die Messung eingehen) und so zu realistischeren Werten kommt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2012)

@snowman NA:
Das hört sich für mich eindeutig nach X1 an.
Außerdem steht dein AX nicht im Verhältnis zu deinen sonstigen Touren.
Mach was mit 10.000- 12.000hm, da kommst du höher raus und hast mehr Spaß am X1.


----------



## Andi_72 (17. Januar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren,
> 
> hier gibt es ja viele neue und schöne Bikes. Mit meinem R2 bin ich auch noch super glücklich, es (und ich) wird mit der Zeit immer leichter und hat aktuell 8,43 kg. Als nächstes werde ich mir einen neuen LRS gönnen...
> 
> ...




Hi Markus,

schickes Teil
LRS spart dir nochmal knapp 300g, fahre DT XRC 300 mit Tune King/Kong. Aber allein Dein Rahmen ist schon 500g leichter als meiner von 2008

Sitzt Dein Sattel "sauber" in der P6, oder musstest Du auch ein bißchen drücken?

Viel Spaß mit der Rakete!


----------



## Snowman_NA (17. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @snowman NA:
> Das hört sich für mich eindeutig nach X1 an.
> Außerdem steht dein AX nicht im Verhältnis zu deinen sonstigen Touren.
> Mach was mit 10.000- 12.000hm, da kommst du höher raus und hast mehr Spaß am X1.



danke schon mal für die antworten...auch an at021971, Markusdr und rider24! 

@rockyrider66: meinst du nicht, dass ich mich damit übernehmen würde? bei nem AX muss ich ja täglich 70-80km (teilweise auch mehr) fahren und dann bei dem was du vorschlägst auch mehr als 1.500 Hm am Tag.
diese 65-70km touren im taunus fahre ich nur am wochenende oder halt wenn ich urlaub habe. unter der woche schaffe ich nur so 35-40km wegen job. 
und dann fahre ich das ja auch nicht täglich, sondern in der regel jeden 2. tag....sodass ich auf im frühjahr/sommer so auf ca. 150-200km in der woche komme.

ich will mich halt nicht überschätzen. das bremst dann zum einen die gruppe und macht auch mir dann sicher keinen spaß.
deswegen dachte ich zum einstieg an was leichteres...

bzgl. bikewahl: tendenz geht auch irgendwie zu nem AM mit 140-150mm federweg. für das was ich im moment fahre, würde sicher ein C1 dicke reichen...aber man will ja irgendwann mehr. und jetzt 3.000 - 4.000 für ein bike hinlegen und dann nach einem jahr ärgere ich mich vllt..."hättest du doch damals gleich ein AM genommen".
das wäre halt sehr ärgerlich...

lg,
snowman_na


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Januar 2012)

@Andi_72

danke, ich werde mich demnächst mal an Felix wenden und mit ihm absprechen was in Sachen LRS geht... tendiere eher so in die 1300g Klasse.

Mit dem Speedneedle und der P6 gibt es keine Probleme, im original und im geänderten Zustand.

Ein R2 Rahmen mit über 1600g, da ist dann aber schon das Tretlager drin und der Rahmen ist Gr. L?

@TOM4

die Autos stehen eine Etage tiefer 

Gruß Mar_*c*_us


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> danke schon mal für die antworten...auch an at021971, Markusdr und rider24!
> 
> @rockyrider66: meinst du nicht, dass ich mich damit übernehmen würde? bei nem AX muss ich ja täglich 70-80km (teilweise auch mehr) fahren und dann bei dem was du vorschlägst auch mehr als 1.500 Hm am Tag.
> diese 65-70km touren im taunus fahre ich nur am wochenende oder halt wenn ich urlaub habe. unter der woche schaffe ich nur so 35-40km wegen job.
> ...



Du machst eine geführte Tour?
Bist wahrscheinlich 7 Tage auf dem Bike?
Hast Gepäcktransport?
Dann sind das gerade mal 1.000hm/ Tag

Ich habe auch so angefangen, ohne Gepäcktransport.
Meist bleiben dir auf solchen Touren die highlights vorenthalten.

Ich fahre jetzt seit Jahren auf eigene Faust, 15kg Bike, 7kg Rucksack, zusammen mit meiner Freundin.
Das ist wirklich kein Problem, wenn du die im Taunus diese Touren fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (17. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt seit Jahren auf eigene Faust, 15kg Bike, 7kg Rucksack, zusammen mit meiner Freundin.
> Das ist wirklich kein Problem, wenn du die im Taunus diese Touren fährst.



Empfehlen würde ich das auch. Auch wenn ich es nie gemacht habe. Ein guter Freund von mir fuhr 2008 eine solche Tour mit und war doch etwas enttäuscht. Er war in ähnlicher Verfassung wie Du und diese geführte Tour war doch recht "lahm". Er hätte sich gewünscht, dass da mehr kommt. 2009 hat er sich dann anhand von GPS-Daten durchgeschlagen und war damit viel zufriedener! Er hat da vor Ort noch welche getroffen und ist mit diesen auch ein paar meter mitgefahren.... war mehr Abenteuer, hat mehr Spaß gemacht und war eine schöne Erfahrung. 2010 war ähnlich.

Gruß, Markus




			
				at021971 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, ein Orgeon. Ich habe auch einen Oregon 550, der ist bei der  Streckenaufzeichnung recht genau, aber bei den Höhenmetern ist er  deutlich optimistischer als meine Edge 305/500/705. Das gilt besonders  wenn es ständig wenige Höhenmeter auf und ab geht. Der Edge hat dort  wohl, wie auch andere Bike Tachos mit Höhenmesser, einen Algorithmus  implementiert, der das Höhenprofil glättet (Schwellwert für Steigungen,  die in die Messung eingehen) und so zu realistischeren Werten kommt.



Das 550? Nur wegen der Kamera. Naja okay =). Wenn Du mal Karten brauchst, sag Bescheid =). Ich fand das ja damals alles sehr kompliziert zu installieren und zu begreifen, muss ich ehrlich sagen. Ich habe die Handhabung nur hier über das Forum gelernt. Ich hab zur Höhenmessung noch nen Polar 725 dabei. Der ist eigentlich ganz okay. Aber Du hast schon recht, so ganz okay ist das alles nicht mit den HM. Sonst habe ich aber eigentlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht nachdem mein Iphone 4 damals abgesoffen war mitten im Harz =). 

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Andi_72 (17. Januar 2012)

@hhninja81
Rad wog im Kaufzustand 8,8kg. Habe davon alle bekannten Gewichte abgezogen, und übrig blieben ca 1700g. Die Ungenauigkeit liegt bestimmt bei 10-15%.
Rahmen ist in M, hab keine Angaben dazu gefunden, und zerlegen werde ich das Rad deswegen nicht... 

Entscheidend an der Kiste ist eh die rotierende Masse. Mein LRS hat 1230g:
- TUNE princess        105g
- Tune prince           188g
- DT xrc300 carbon   310g/Felge
- Saphim cx ray        278g
- TUNE AC16/17         38g

Mäntel Furious Fred 2.0 ca 300g. 
Klar, nur was für Waldautobahn und schönes Wetter, aber gute Beschleunigung!


----------



## Snowman_NA (17. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du machst eine geführte Tour?
> Bist wahrscheinlich 7 Tage auf dem Bike?
> Hast Gepäcktransport?
> Dann sind das gerade mal 1.000hm/ Tag
> ...





Markusdr schrieb:


> Empfehlen würde ich das auch. Auch wenn ich es nie gemacht habe. Ein  guter Freund von mir fuhr 2008 eine solche Tour mit und war doch etwas  enttäuscht. Er war in ähnlicher Verfassung wie Du und diese geführte  Tour war doch recht "lahm". Er hätte sich gewünscht, dass da mehr kommt.  2009 hat er sich dann anhand von GPS-Daten durchgeschlagen und war  damit viel zufriedener! Er hat da vor Ort noch welche getroffen und ist  mit diesen auch ein paar meter mitgefahren.... war mehr Abenteuer, hat  mehr Spaß gemacht und war eine schöne Erfahrung. 2010 war ähnlich.
> 
> Gruß, Markus



hmm...also die idee von mir und nem kumpel war, dass wir den 1. AX geführt machen, um zu sehen, worauf kommt es an, was muss beachtet werden, usw. 
den nächsten AX wollten wir dann selbst planen und ohne führung machen.

die variante, die wir im auge haben sind 5 etappen. also ca. 1.400 Hm/tag...was halt so ziemlich meinem aktuellen level entspricht. gepäcktransport wäre dabei.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2012)

bei 5 Tagen sieht das ja etwas anders aus.
Mit wem fahrt ihr?
Welche Tour?
Schon gebucht?


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Januar 2012)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> @hhninja81
> Rad wog im Kaufzustand 8,8kg. Habe davon alle bekannten Gewichte abgezogen, und übrig blieben ca 1700g. Die Ungenauigkeit liegt bestimmt bei 10-15%.
> Rahmen ist in M, hab keine Angaben dazu gefunden, und zerlegen werde ich das Rad deswegen nicht...
> 
> ...



Ich habe mal gesucht und mein Ergon HT Rahmen in Größe M (was für ein schöner Rahmen) wog damals 1375g. 

Bei mir muss der LRS einiges an Gewicht ( ü90kg  ) mitschleppen und darum möchte ich da ein wenig vorsichtiger sein.


----------



## Markusdr (17. Januar 2012)

OKay, das klingt schon etwas anders. Er hatte damals so ne recht eigenartige Tour. in 5 Tagen etc. klingt das ja schon besser. Aber auch hier im Forum, kann man sich gut informieren. RockyRider66 scheint da ja beispielsweise eine gute Adresse zu sein. Ich denke geholfen werden kann Euch auch für die erste Tour schon =), aber natürlich ich Eure Variante auch völlig okay und klingt gar nicht schlecht.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Snowman_NA (17. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> bei 5 Tagen sieht das ja etwas anders aus.
> Mit wem fahrt ihr?
> Welche Tour?
> Schon gebucht?





			
				Markusdr schrieb:
			
		

> OKay, das klingt schon etwas anders. Er hatte damals so ne recht  eigenartige Tour. in 5 Tagen etc. klingt das ja schon besser. Aber auch  hier im Forum, kann man sich gut informieren. RockyRider66 scheint da ja  beispielsweise eine gute Adresse zu sein. Ich denke geholfen werden  kann Euch auch für die erste Tour schon =), aber natürlich ich Eure  Variante auch völlig okay und klingt gar nicht schlecht.
> 
> Gruß, Markus



gebucht ist noch nichts. ich hatte fahrtwind im auge. und zwar diese tour --> http://www.mtb-fahrtwind.de/cms/de/...eisen/transalp/kombitour-ia-leichtmittel.html

mein kumpel hatte sich mal bei ulptours umgeschaut und diese tour ins gespräch gebracht 
--> http://www.ulptours.de/index.php?id=16&tx_ttsytulp_pi1%5BshowUid%5D=580&tx_ttsytulp_pi1%5Bpart%5D&no_cache=0&cHash=230250bfa2


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2012)

nach mehrern AX würde ich keine der genannten fahren wollen.
Die Richtung ist gut, allerdings ohne Highlights.
Selbst die verschiedenen Varianten gehen an den Highlights vorbei.
Wenn ihr mehr Zeit habt, fahrt 7 Tage mit 10.000- 12.000hm.

Meine Grenze war eine Singeltrailtour mit 527km/ 16.700hm in 7 Tagen.
Das war zuviel weil ich keine Zeit mehr zum genießen hatte.


----------



## Snowman_NA (17. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> nach mehrern AX würde ich keine der genannten fahren wollen.
> Die Richtung ist gut, allerdings ohne Highlights.
> Selbst die verschiedenen Varianten gehen an den Highlights vorbei.
> Wenn ihr mehr Zeit habt, fahrt 7 Tage mit 10.000- 12.000hm.
> ...



danke für die anregungen. ich werde mich da noch mal mit meinem kumpel zusammensetzen.

jetzt sind wir irgendwie vom thema der bike-entscheidung abgedriftet. 
naja...ich bin jetzt auf jeden fall richtig heiß.
ein besuch bei den besagten händlern rückt näher. bin gespannt, da ich noch nie auf nem fully gesessen habe. 

wie ist das denn bei rotwild? mal angenommen, der händler hat das wunschbike nicht da...wie lange müsste ich dann ca. warten?


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2012)

ich habe 2 Tage gewartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (17. Januar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> meinst du nicht, dass ich mich damit übernehmen würde? bei nem AX muss ich ja täglich 70-80km (teilweise auch mehr) fahren und dann bei dem was du vorschlägst auch mehr als 1.500 Hm am Tag. diese 65-70km touren im taunus fahre ich nur am wochenende oder halt wenn ich urlaub habe. unter der woche schaffe ich nur so 35-40km wegen job. und dann fahre ich das ja auch nicht täglich, sondern in der regel jeden 2. tag....sodass ich auf im frühjahr/sommer so auf ca. 150-200km in der woche komme. ich will mich halt nicht überschätzen. das bremst dann zum einen die gruppe und macht auch mir dann sicher keinen spaß.deswegen dachte ich zum einstieg an was leichteres


 
Ich würde mir da nicht so einen Kopf machen. Bei dem was Du hier zu Deiner wöchentlichen Fahrleistung angibst, sind 7.000 hm in fünf Etappen nicht viel. Bei Deinem Trainingstand geht da locker noch was mehr.

Ich habe im Herbst 2001 mein erstes MTB gekauft. Mit dem Fahren wurde es aber vor Mai 2002 nichts, da ich im März 2002 einen Achillessehnenabriss hatte und erst spät aufs Bike kam. Mit rund 450 Trainingskilometern sind wir dann Ende August zu unserem ersten AlpX aufgebrochen. Der führte uns in 7 Etappen über 445 km und rund 11.000 hm unter anderem über das Pfitscher Joch (2.256 m), Schneebergscharte (2.687 m), Passo Groste (2.443 m) und Passo Bregn da lOrs (1.836 m). Das heißt, diese Streckenführen war auch mehr oder weniger ohne Vorbereitung möglich. 


Zwei Jahre später haben wir einen AlpX in 8 Etappen über 620 km und rund 13.100 hm gemacht. Highlights waren wieder das Pfitscher Joch (2.256 m), Bannwaldweg, Limo Joch (2172 m). und Fanes Nationalpark, Pralongia (2.157 m), Passo Podoi (2.239 m), Passo Rolle (1.980 m), Passo Cinque Croci (2.018 m), Kaiserjägerweg und Monte Finonchio (1.602 m). Da waren es etwas mehr als 1.000 km Vorbereitung, wie 2002 im Münchener Umland und damit ohne echte Berge. 

Wenn Du also 150 bis 200 km in der Woche als Vorbereitung fährst, bist Du in den Regionen, die ich vor unserem dritten AlpX 2009 als Vorbereitung abgeleistet hatte. Und da sind wir dann in 8 Etappen über 520 km und 16.500 hm an den Gardasee gefahren. Highlights waren diesmal Geiseljoch (2.292 m), Tuxer Joch (2.310), Brennergrenzkamm (2.080 m), Penser Joch (2.211 m), Missensteiner Joch/Meran 2000 (2.128 m), Tarscher Joch (2.527 m), Rabbi Joch (2.467 m), Passo Bregn da lOrs (1.836 m), Bocca dUssol (1.890 m) und der Passo di Tremalzo (1.665 m). So glaube ich, dass Du dir von Deiner Leistungsfähigkeit durchaus etwas mehr zutrauen kannst. Auch würde ich wie RockyRider66 sagen, dass Ihr Euch besser einen AlpX über 7 oder 8 Etappen aussucht, der so einige Highlights beinhalten sollte.


Auch kann man bei all den Informationen ,die man heute im Web findet und der Möglichkeit den Track einfach per GPS nachzufahren, ohne ständig Landkarten und Roadbook heraus kramen zu müssen, durchaus auch den ersten AlpX auf eigene Faust planen und durchführen. Das haben wir bei allen vier Alpenüberquerungen so gehandhabt. Einzig für das Gruppenerlebnis ist man dann selber zuständig oder muss drauf verzichten. bGepäck muß man in so einem Fall aber natürlich selber transportieren oder ein Begleitfahrzeug organisieren, wie manche es machen! Was dabei herauskommt, ist dann aber irgendwie doch nur ein weichgespülter AlpX.

Also nur Mut, wenn es nicht nur ein netter Sonntagsausflug werden soll, geht da doch noch was mehr, oder! Die drei oben genanten AlpX kannst Du auch als GPX Track haben. Vieleicht ein erster Schritt zum selber Planen.


----------



## Markusdr (17. Januar 2012)

Mal so als doofe Frage zwischendurch: Meint ihr es macht*Sinn*eine 150er Talas im C1 zu verwenden? Man hätte damit die Geometrie wie bisher auf 120mm bei etwas mehr Gewicht. Bergab könnte man dann ggf. auf 150mm erhöhen, wenn es nötig ist bzw. man es nutzen möchte.*

Gruß Markus


----------



## Markusdr (17. Januar 2012)

Doppelpost


----------



## grosser (17. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Mal so als doofe Frage zwischendurch: Meint ihr es macht*Sinn*eine 150er Talas im C1 zu verwenden? Man hätte damit die Geometrie wie bisher auf 120mm bei etwas mehr Gewicht. Bergab könnte man dann ggf. auf 150mm erhöhen, wenn es nötig ist bzw. man es nutzen möchte.*
> 
> Gruß Markus



Ein 
paar Seiten vorher hat jemand diese Kombination!


----------



## at021971 (17. Januar 2012)

Prinzipiell ja, denn damit ergibt sich ein angenehmeres Gefühl bei Abfahrten. Beim R.GT1/GT2 ist es ja auch so. Fraglich ist nur, ob der R.C1 FS Rahmen dafür freigegeben wurde.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Markusdr (17. Januar 2012)

Irgendwie finde ich diese Kombi vielleicht gar nicht schlecht. Man verbindet irgendwie zwei Räder miteinander. Hab bei Rotwild direkt mal gefrag ob man das darf. Fraglich ist natürlich auch, ob sowas Kostentechnisch Sinn macht.


----------



## at021971 (17. Januar 2012)

Ich muß aber echt sagen, dass ich die 140 mm bisher nur im Vinschgau eingesetzt habe. Da haben sie auf den Trails durchaus geholfen. Ansonsten sind immer die 120 mm eingestellt. Die 100 mm habe ich, glaube ich, noch nie verwendet. Denke auch immer mal wieder darüber nach, eine DT Swiss XMC 120 Twin Shot für das hiesige Biken anzuschaffen.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RW_Eddy (17. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Mal so als doofe Frage zwischendurch: Meint ihr es macht*Sinn*eine 150er Talas im C1 zu verwenden? Man hätte damit die Geometrie wie bisher auf 120mm bei etwas mehr Gewicht. Bergab könnte man dann ggf. auf 150mm erhöhen, wenn es nötig ist bzw. man es nutzen möchte.*
> 
> Gruß Markus



Hi Markus,

ich bin bereits 2006 oder 2007 ein RCC 0.3 (die ersten mit der met grauen Lackierung) mit einer Fox Talas 90-110-130 gefahren. Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt war es für mich die richtige Entscheidung. Wurde so normal auch nicht angeboten. Klasse Rad !
Danach hatte ich das Carbon R GT 2 mit einer Talas 100-120-140 .Die Gabel war im ersten Jahr des GT 2 Serie (hätte ich noch behalten sollen, das GT2). 

Ich habe den max Federweg bergab auch immer genutzt.

Bei einem 120 er Rad sicherlich eine Bereicherung, vobei die aktuellen Hinterbausysteme C1/2   X1/2   E1 deutlich besser funtionierenals die oben genannten.

Das ist auf jeden Fall eine saubere Lösung, wenn Du nicht sicher bist.

Eddy


----------



## Markusdr (17. Januar 2012)

Also, Rotwild hat mir gerade geschrieben, dass die Geometrie doch stark verändert wird und die nicht mehr als 140mm empfehlen würden. Wäre ja auch okay oder? 

Ps: gibt es eigentlich absenkbare Dämpfer von Fox?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (17. Januar 2012)

Wenn Du noch eine Talas 140 findest. Heute beginnt die Talas doch mit 150 mm.

Absenkbare Dämpfer baut Fox für das Scott Genius und das Cannondale Jekyll. Die passen aber nirgendwo sonst rein. Frei verkäuflich gibt es meines Wissens keine.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (17. Januar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> bzgl. bikewahl: tendenz geht auch irgendwie zu nem AM mit 140-150mm federweg. für das was ich im moment fahre, würde sicher ein C1 dicke reichen...aber man will ja irgendwann mehr. und jetzt 3.000 - 4.000 für ein bike hinlegen und dann nach einem jahr ärgere ich mich vllt..."hättest du doch damals gleich ein AM genommen".
> das wäre halt sehr ärgerlich...
> 
> lg,
> snowman_na


sehe ich wie mit einem Falchbildschirm, hinterher Ärgert man sich dass man nicht den nächst grösseren genommen hat.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2012)

Ich habe noch eine NEUE Talas RLC 140!

Fox hat mal einen verstellbaren Dämpfer für Trek gebaut.
Aber um was in alles in der Welt willst du damit???
Den Boden mit den Pedalen umpflügen?

Bist überhaupt schon mal ein Rotwild deiner Wahl gefahren?
Das brauchst du alles nicht!


----------



## Markusdr (17. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine NEUE Talas RLC 140!
> 
> Fox hat mal einen verstellbaren Dämpfer für Trek gebaut.
> Aber um was in alles in der Welt willst du damit???
> ...



Natürlich brauch man sowas nicht, aber interessieren würde es mich einfach. Haben und brauchen werde ch sowas nicht. 

Warum hat man ne neue Talas rumliegen? Aber wenn will ich ja schon die im Rad vor Ort im Laden tauschen. Aber vielleicht komm ich ja mal drauf zurück vorausgesetzt du willst sie überhaupt loswerden. Welches Modeljahr ist sie denn?

Gruß Markus


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2012)

Ich habe sie Anfang 2010 auf Garantie komplett neu bekommen.
Da meine Freundin sich das X1 gekauft hatte, war keine Verwendung mehr dafür.
Es ist das letzte Modell mit 140mm, Titanfarben.


----------



## abi_1984 (17. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Natürlich brauch man sowas nicht, aber interessieren würde es mich einfach. Haben und brauchen werde ch sowas nicht.
> 
> Warum hat man ne neue Talas rumliegen? Aber wenn will ich ja schon die im Rad vor Ort im Laden tauschen. Aber vielleicht komm ich ja mal drauf zurück vorausgesetzt du willst sie überhaupt loswerden. Welches Modeljahr ist sie denn?
> 
> Gruß Markus



Ich halte das mit der Talas im R.C1 FS nicht für ne besonders vielversprechende Idee. 

Bei den X1 / X2 wo Rotwild die Talas verbaut, hast Du erstens einen für die flacheren Winkel ausgelegten Rahmen, ein tapered Steuerrohr und Laufräder mit 15mm Steckachse. 
Indem Du einfach ne Talas mit 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft und 9mm Ausfallenden in ein C1 reinbaust, hast Du vermutlich nur den Effekt, dass Du bergab in der 140/150 mm Einstellung geradeaus den Lenker leichter festhalten kannst, wenns ruppig wird. Allzuviel Lenkpräzision würde ich mir da nicht erwarten.  

Da Du (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe) ja schwerpunktmäßig von nem RCC01 Hardtail kommst, wirst Du Dich wundern, was sich mit nem ganz normalen C1 "von der Stange" für Möglichkeiten auftun. Ein Freund von mir hat auch vor nem dreiviertel Jahr den Schritt von nem Hardtail auf ein R.C1 FS gemacht und ist mehr als begeistert.

Unabhängig davon würde ich aber für Deinen Einsatzbereich in jedem Fall auch die 29er Variante vom C1 FS zur Diskussion stellen. Ich hatte letztens die Gelegenheit, ein C1 FS 29 Pro ausgiebig zu testen und würde mal behaupten, dass es bergab genau so leistungsfähig ist wie mein RED3, und in allen andern Disziplinen deutlich überlegen. Der Hinterbau ist schon sensationell. Gerade bergauf im Wiegetritt und an steilen Rampen kannst Du auf dem Ding rumturnen wie es beliebt ohne Dir nen Kopf um Traktion oder Aufbäumneigung machen zu müssen.
Auch vom Lenkverhalten / Agilität war ich mehr als angetan.
Bin sehr gespannt, wann Die ersten 29er hier auftauchen und wie sie wegkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2012)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> ....Bei den X1 / X2 wo Rotwild die Talas verbaut, hast Du erstens einen für die flacheren Winkel ausgelegten Rahmen, ein tapered Steuerrohr und Laufräder mit 15mm Steckachse.
> 
> 
> Indem Du einfach ne Talas mit 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft und 9mm Ausfallenden in ein C1 reinbaust, hast Du vermutlich nur den Effekt, dass Du bergab in der 140/150 mm Einstellung geradeaus den Lenker leichter festhalten kannst, wenns ruppig wird. Allzuviel Lenkpräzision würde ich mir da nicht erwarten.......



Den Winkel merkst du sicher so gut wie garnicht.
Die Gabel verändert den Lenkwinkel um etwa 0,5 Grad.

Das mit der Lenkpräzision kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Da steckt viel Marketing dahinter, aber wenig spürbares.
Ein weich eingespeichtes Laufrad spürt man eher.


----------



## Markusdr (17. Januar 2012)

Von diesen Dingen habe ich leider gar keine Ahnung. Da muss ich auf Euer Fachwissen setzten =)


----------



## abi_1984 (17. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Den Winkel merkst du sicher so gut wie garnicht.
> Die Gabel verändert den Lenkwinkel um etwa 0,5 Grad.
> 
> Das mit der Lenkpräzision kann ich nicht bestätigen.
> ...



Individuelle Wahrnehmung ist da natürlich unterschiedlich. Ich mag halt auch nach wie vor immer noch mehr die steileren Winkel und weniger Federweg an der Front. Und bei meinem RED3 ist die Einstellung der Talas auf 140mm Federweg diejenige, die ich am wenigsten nutze. Ich denke mit ner 36er Fox mit entsprechend stabilen Laufrädern wäre das vielleicht anders. 32mm Standrohre flexen halt bei 100mm Federweg deutlich weniger als bei 150mm. 

Gemeint habe ich aber was anderes: Man tut dem Rahmen keinen Gefallen, wenn man 3cm mehr Bauhöhe bei der Gabel verbaut, als eigentlich angedacht sind. Schau Dir z.B. mal an, was Hersteller von Allmountain-Hardtailrahmen im Steuerrohrbereich für nen Aufwand betreiben, wenn mehr Federweg realisiert werden soll. Gussets unten und oben und in der Mitte, das machen die nicht aus Jux.
Vielleicht habe ich aber auch nur eine übersteigerte Angst vor nem Rahmenbruch im Steuerrohrbereich

Genau wie Du gebe ich auf Marketinggeschwätz denkbar wenig. Deswegen bin ich auch nicht der Meinung, die in den (deutschen) Fachmagazinen propagiert wird, dass man mindestens 140mm Federweg und mehr braucht um auf den Trails Spaß haben kann. Ganz im Gegenteil. Bin ja eher mit reduzierter Technik unterwegs und freue mich, wenn mir mein Bike fahrtechnische Grenzen aufzeigt anstatt die Schwierigkeiten einfach wegzubügeln.


----------



## abi_1984 (17. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Von diesen Dingen habe ich leider gar keine Ahnung. Da muss ich auf Euer Fachwissen setzten =)



Hier ist jeder sein eigener Fachmann. Bild Dir Deine eigene Meinung. Am besten bei ner Probefahrt auf Deinem Hometrail. Alles andere ist letztendlich graue Theorie.

Es ist halt grundsätzliche die Frage, ob man bei seinen Kaufentscheidungen immer von nem fahrtechnischen Worst-Case Szenario ausgehen muß, das sich wahrscheinlich nie einstellt. 
Das machen zumindest viele. 
Und fahren dann durch den Wald mit Rädern, die so hart abgestimmt sind, dass nur ein Bruchteil das reichlich zur Verfügung stehenden Federwegs genutzt wird. Die wegen der breiten, groben Reifen schlecht rollen. Die unnötig schwer sind. Nur damit sie für den Fall der Fälle gerüstet sind. 
Vielleicht wären die mit nem sauber abgestimmten CC- oder Race-Fully oder sogar nem Hardtail besser bedient.

Kann man trefflich drüber diskutieren.

Über eine wichtige Sache braucht man zum Glück nicht zu schwätzen: Design. Nur auf nem schönen Rad kann man auch gut fahren. Deswegen: Rotwild


----------



## Snowman_NA (18. Januar 2012)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Es ist halt grundsätzliche die Frage, ob man bei seinen Kaufentscheidungen immer von nem fahrtechnischen Worst-Case Szenario ausgehen muß, das sich wahrscheinlich nie einstellt.
> Das machen zumindest viele.
> Und fahren dann durch den Wald mit Rädern, die so hart abgestimmt sind, dass nur ein Bruchteil das reichlich zur Verfügung stehenden Federwegs genutzt wird. Die wegen der breiten, groben Reifen schlecht rollen. Die unnötig schwer sind. Nur damit sie für den Fall der Fälle gerüstet sind.
> Vielleicht wären die mit nem sauber abgestimmten CC- oder Race-Fully oder sogar nem Hardtail besser bedient.
> ...



interessanter aspekt. ich schwanke ja auch zwischen R.C1/2 und R.X1/2 - und von meinen *aktuellen* touren (schotterwege/waldautobahn 70%, trails 30%) würde ich eher zum R.C1/2 tendieren. R.X1/2 ist eigentlich im rennen, weil ich irgendwann (nächstes oder übernächstes jahr) auch mal einen anspruchsvolleren AX fahren will. 

himmel ar... und zwirn...man kriegt es auch nicht leicht gemacht.


----------



## giles (18. Januar 2012)

Nimm beide


----------



## BigMac (18. Januar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> interessanter aspekt. ich schwanke ja auch zwischen R.C1/2 und R.X1/2 - und von meinen *aktuellen* touren (schotterwege/waldautobahn 70%, trails 30%) würde ich eher zum R.C1/2 tendieren. R.X1/2 ist eigentlich im rennen, weil ich irgendwann (nächstes oder übernächstes jahr) auch mal einen anspruchsvolleren AX fahren will.
> 
> himmel ar... und zwirn...man kriegt es auch nicht leicht gemacht.



Ich habe letztes Jahr auch geschwankt zwischen quasi diesen Modellen. Habe mich aber dann für das R.R1 FS entschieden - mit "nur" 100mm Gabel und 120mm Dämpfer. Eben eine XC Rennmaschine als Downhiller.

Gründe für mich: Ich mag dann doch eher die sportliche Sitzposition und Geschwindigkeit und ick wohn seit einiger Zeit in Berlin - Höhenmeter, wo seid ihr?!


----------



## giles (18. Januar 2012)

Grunewald, Teufelsberg, Gegend um Bernau und kloster Chorin, Potsdam, Caputh, Ferch


----------



## rider24 (18. Januar 2012)

oder behalte dein HT und nimm das X ;-)

abi_1984 hat es schon ganz richtig erkannt. Viele AMs sehen kaum richtiges gelände. und für die meisten touren auch im taunus reicht eben ein HT. 
Ich will zumindest ein HT nicht missen, da ich eben auch nur 20% entsprechende trails am felberg fahre.  für alles ist ein AM nicht nötig.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowman_NA (18. Januar 2012)

rider24 schrieb:


> oder behalte dein HT und nimm das X ;-)
> 
> abi_1984 hat es schon ganz richtig erkannt. Viele AMs sehen kaum richtiges gelände. und für die meisten touren auch im taunus reicht eben ein HT.
> Ich will zumindest ein HT nicht missen, da ich eben auch nur 20% entsprechende trails am felberg fahre.  für alles ist ein AM nicht nötig.
> ...



Das HT behalte ich sowieso. Wer will mir denn schon ein 3 Jahre altes BULLS abkaufen? 
Ich will das Rad nicht schlecht machen...bin absolut zufrieden damit. Und es hat gereicht, um in den 3 Jahren das Feuer fürs Biken wieder zu entfachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider24 (18. Januar 2012)

na dann ab zum händler und x1/2 fahren ^^

wo kommst du denn her?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Januar 2012)

Hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit unterschiedlichen Federwegen. Leider wird einem heutzutage durch die ganzen Bike-Bravos unterschwellig sugeriert, das man immer mehr Federweg braucht um immer besser und schneller den Berg runter zu kommen. 
Auch ich habe mittlerweile 4 Bikes für unterschiedliche Zwecke im Keller stehen. Ob ich die wirklich brauche, weiß ich garnicht. 
Nach vielen Jahren des Bikens, habe ich aber festgestellt, dass es durchaus Sinn macht verschiedene Bikes für unterschiedliche Zwecke zu bauen.

Ich fahre gerne mal schnelle Trainingrunden ohne technischen Anspruch. Mit dem R2 HT geht das prima. Zudem setze ich es auch bei Marathon-Rennen ein, weil der Vortrieb mit einem HT berauf einfach besser ist, als mit einem Fully. Und die meisten Marathone sind technisch massentauglich, d.h. alles mit nem HT schnell fahrbar.
Grundlagentraining mache ich neuerdings am liebsten auf meinem Crosser. Der Anteil Teer ist höher, aber ich kann auch mal bedenkenlos über Schotterwege brettern. Und es ist alltagstauglicher, pflegeleichter, da weniger Technik dran. Kann halt mal nach ner Drecktour versaut im Keller stehen. 
Mittelgebirgs-Touren (Eifel), auch Alp-X oder generell Alpen fahre ich bis jetzt noch am liebsten mit meinem GT2. Mit den 120 mm bin ich bis jetzt überall problemlos bergauf und mit viel Spaß bergab gekommen. 

Neuerdings besitze ich auch ein Spezialized SJ 29er. Darüber kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, aber es wird dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall 2 mal über die Alpen geprügelt und auf vielen Touren in der Eifel eingesetzt. Mal sehen, ob sich 130 mm Federwege + 29 Zoll gegenüber meinem GT2 positiv auf der Abfahrt im Trail bemerkbar machen.

Zudem möchte ich aber auch das eigene Fahrkönnen mal erwähnen. Sicherlich kann man mit 150 mm leichter und schneller die Trail runter brettern, aber auch das muss man erst mal lernen und auch wollen.

Wenn z.b. 90 % des Bikers Touren im Mittelgebirge oder Flachland verlaufen, man sportlich unterwegs sein will, 1mal im Jahr vielleicht in den Alpen unterwegs ist, rechtfertigt es sich für mich nicht, sich dafür ein AM zu kaufen. 
Das halte ich für überdimensioniert und am Einsatzzweck vorbei gekauft.

Für die Abwechslung auch 2 Bilder :


----------



## Snowman_NA (18. Januar 2012)

rider24 schrieb:


> na dann ab zum händler und x1/2 fahren ^^
> 
> wo kommst du denn her?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk



aus Neu-Anspach


----------



## Snowman_NA (18. Januar 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit unterschiedlichen Federwegen. Leider wird einem heutzutage durch die ganzen Bike-Bravos unterschwellig sugeriert, das man immer mehr Federweg braucht um immer besser und schneller den Berg runter zu kommen.
> Auch ich habe mittlerweile 4 Bikes für unterschiedliche Zwecke im Keller stehen. Ob ich die wirklich brauche, weiß ich garnicht.
> Nach vielen Jahren des Bikens, habe ich aber festgestellt, dass es durchaus Sinn macht verschiedene Bikes für unterschiedliche Zwecke zu bauen.
> 
> ...



danke für die anregungen. 
das SJ 29er (S-Works) wurde ja auch in einer der letzten bikes als DIE eierlegenden wollmilchsau angepriesen. 
aber das ist sowieso außerhalb meines budgets. ;-)

freundin habe ich mittlerweile soweit, dass sie die entscheidung für ein neues bike mitträgt. also geht es bald zum probefahren. :-D


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Januar 2012)

S-Works liegt auch außerhalb meines Budget`s. Ein gepimptes Comp reicht mir da schon. 
Die ersten 29 Zoll Erfahrungen waren schon sehr positiv. Nur das Verspielte und Wendige habe ich vermisst. Bin mehrere unterschiedliche 29er ausgiebig probe gefahren. (Epic, Camber, BMC Speedfox 29 und Teamelite 29 und halt das SJ)
Die 29er Rotwild sind mit den zusammengeschweißten Ober- und Unterrohr am Steuerrohr sind eine optische Katastrophe, noch schlimmer als mein SJ Hängebauchschwein. 
Daher fiel Rotwild beim meiner Wahl für ein 29er hinten runter.


----------



## Markusdr (18. Januar 2012)

@: SJ 29er (S-Works): Du bist hässlich . Sorry nicht mein Fall, aber soll wirklich gut sein.

Ich komme ja vom HT und meine Fahrtechnik geht so weit, dass ich 5 Jahre lang den Norddeutschen Stevenscup mitgefahren bin und 2 Jahre Multivancup, DM etc. Ich war zwar immer nur im Mittelfeld, aber ich denke durch Zahlreiche Stunden auf dem Rad würde ich schon sagen, dass ich technisch ganz gut drauf bin, wobei ich wie gesagt nie der König war. 

Natürlich wird man Älter, damals habe ich den Sprung von den Junioren in die Herrenklasse nicht geschafft und mit 19 aufgehört. Abi etc. ging einfach vor. Ich hatte schon früher mal ein Fully: Focus Thunder, nachdem ich da aber 3 Hinterbauten zerlegt hatte kam ich zum Rotwild HT und war immer begeistert. Es folgten 8 Jahre Pause und irgendwann kam der Reiz zurück und zwei Freunde zogen mit. Ich bin mit 29 nun in die Jahre gekommen, habe die letzten beiden Jahre wieder auf meinem HT verbracht doch das hat nun das zeitliche einfach gesehen. Bremsen sind durch, Schaltwerk ist kurz vor hin, Kurbelblätter habens auch nicht mehr lange etc. Für mich soll es also ein Umstieg werden in eine gemütlichere Klasse fürs mittlere Alter und als einziges Rad. 

Meine Bedenken sind ganz klar:

C1 gekauft 1 Monat vergangen: Hmm, hätte doch mehr sein dürfen.

X1 gekauft 1 Monat vergangen: 120 hätte gereicht, leichter und günstiger wäre es auch gewesen, und irgendwie ist es mir zu träge =)

Aber ganz ehrlich: Rotwild ist Rotwild, ich denke beide Räder sind top!


----------



## Markusdr (18. Januar 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Die 29er Rotwild sind mit den zusammengeschweißten Ober- und Unterrohr am Steuerrohr sind eine optische Katastrophe, noch schlimmer als mein SJ Hängebauchschwein.
> Daher fiel Rotwild beim meiner Wahl für ein 29er hinten runter.



Bist Du denn mal eins gefahren? Würde mich ja interessieren. Die sollen zwar optisch gewöhnungsbedürftig seinen, sollen aber dieses "verspielte" wieder eher haben. 

Als ich kurz vor Weihnachten im Bikeladen stand, unterhielten sich zwei, die gerade aus Italien, kamen mit dem Schrauber und sagten:"Alle die wir getroffen haben und nicht deutsch sprachen fuhren 29". 

gruß, markus


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Januar 2012)

Über Geschmack lässt sich ja streiten. Aber ich gebe dir Recht, mein Hängbauchschwein ist keine Schönheit. Wenn ich nach der Saison feststelle, dass Speci und 29 nichts taugt, dann fliegt´s wieder raus aus meinem Fuhrpark. So einfach ist das. 

Deine Bedenken kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Eine Lösung wirst du aber nicht finden. Die einzige Lösung ist nur. Beide Bikes ausführlich zu fahren um dann sagen zu können was du möchtest. 
Eine gute Möglichkeit ist das Bike Festival im Juni in Willingen. Da hast du die volle Auswahl von jedem nur erdenklichem Hersteller und Testbikes. Und kannst testen auf Tour.
Aber es ist halt erst im Juni und nicht schon jetzt. 
Früher testen geht auch am Gardasee beim Festival 28.04.-01.05. Rotwild ist auch dort immer mit Testbikes dabei. 

Oder frag mal bei Rotwild nach, wo es Testbikes bei Händlern gibt.


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Bist Du denn mal eins gefahren? Würde mich ja interessieren. Die sollen zwar optisch gewöhnungsbedürftig seinen, sollen aber dieses "verspielte" wieder eher haben.
> 
> Als ich kurz vor Weihnachten im Bikeladen stand, unterhielten sich zwei, die gerade aus Italien, kamen mit dem Schrauber und sagten:"Alle die wir getroffen haben und nicht deutsch sprachen fuhren 29".
> 
> gruß, markus



Leider bin ich noch kein Rotwild 29er gefahren. Sobald sich aber eine Gelegenheit ergibt, werde ich das nachholen.

29er ist ein Hype. Man muss es mögen und testen. Ich war negativ dazu eingestellt und positiv überrascht. Deshalb der Kauf eines 29er, so zu sagen als Langzeittest. 
Und der nächste Hype "650B" ist ja auch schon im Anmarsch. Warte mal ab, das wird noch irrer als 29er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (18. Januar 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Leider bin ich noch kein Rotwild 29er gefahren. Sobald sich aber eine Gelegenheit ergibt, werde ich das nachholen.
> 
> 29er ist ein Hype. Man muss es mögen und testen. Ich war negativ dazu eingestellt und positiv überrascht. Deshalb der Kauf eines 29er, so zu sagen als Langzeittest.
> Und der nächste Hype "650B" ist ja auch schon im Anmarsch. Warte mal ab, das wird noch irrer als 29er.



Das sind diese 27,5 Geschichten oder? Ich habe sowas auf der neune Bike auf dem Titelblatt gesehen. =). Einfach mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen sage ich da nur =)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. Januar 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wenn ich nach der Saison feststelle, dass Speci und 29 nichts taugt, dann fliegt´s wieder raus aus meinem Fuhrpark. So einfach ist das.


Salve!
Guter Ansatz, genauso mache ich das auch (mit dem Focus raven 29er)
Mal schauen was mein Rücken dazu sagt...
...der wurde das hier:





 wahrscheinlich bevorzugen

LG, Günther


----------



## grosser (18. Januar 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> 29er ist ein Hype. Man muss es mögen und testen. Ich war negativ dazu eingestellt und positiv überrascht. Deshalb der Kauf eines 29er, so zu sagen als Langzeittest.
> Und der nächste Hype "650B" ist ja auch schon im Anmarsch. Warte mal ab, das wird noch irrer als 29er.



oder doch gleich ein Sandman-Bike
http://www.sandmanbikes.com/pages/DUI/homepage.html


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. Januar 2012)

...PS...
Was mich wundert ist, dass rotwild im Bereich "Racing" nicht ein 29er Modell hat! Dabei hatte rotwild angekündigt gross in den 29er Markt einzusteigen...Ich persönlich brauche das nicht aber ein oder zwei  29er-Racing-Modelle wären schon schön gewesen...
...auch weil imho im Racing-Bereich die 29er Vorteile so richtig zum Tragen kommen! Wer braucht denn bitteschön ein R.X1 FS 29?
LG, Günther


----------



## rider24 (18. Januar 2012)

ich würde eher sagen das ein 29er im cc segment kaum nachteile bietet. 
denn vorteile gibt es auch im am segment. dort aber meiner meinung nach auch die grösseren.nachteile.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markusdr (18. Januar 2012)

so ein 29er C1 FS Pro find ich gar nicht so schlecht =). Aber die Wendigkeit und Optik, ich weiß nicht. Zudem das Mehrgewicht auch in der rotierenden Masse. Hmm, komisch.

Nochmal was anderes an die Experten. Warum verbaut man im AM Steckachsen und im CC nicht. Also bei Rotwild jetzt?

gruß, Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider24 (18. Januar 2012)

steckachsen sind einfach robuster.
der gute alte schnellspanner aber wie der name schon sagt schneller.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Januar 2012)

29er Alu-Rahmen lassen sich schneller kontruieren und fertigen wie aufwendige Carbon-Race Rahmen. Ich denke, dass Rotwild da noch nicht so weit ist. 
Ihnen wird das KnowHow und das Feedback von Profi-Race-Bikern fehlen bzw. verloren gehen. 
Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass nächstes Jahr auch ein R.R1 HT/FS und vielleicht auch ein R.R2 HT/FS in 29 Zoll im Rotwildprogramm sein wird. 

Steckachsen im AM-Bereich = höhere Steifigkeit im Gabel/Laufradbereich.

Im CC-Bereich sieht man sie auch vereinzelt. Eher bei den 29ern, aber größte Nachteile sind wohl das höhere Gewicht und den langsameren Laufradwechsel während eines Rennens. Und braucht man die höhere Steifigkeit bei CC-Rennen überhaupt? 
Es macht keinen Sinn einen ultraleichten Carbonrahmen zu entwickeln mit einer niedrigen Lenkkopfsteifigkeit und Fahrergewichtsbeschränkung, aber dann fette Steckachsen in Gabeln und Rahmen zu haben. 
Profibiker tunen ihr bike bis auf das letztes Gramm. Da ist sowas nicht gewollt. An ihrem Körpergewicht gibt`s ja nichts mehr zu tunen. 

Und bei uns fängt da das tuning ja erst an.


----------



## Snowman_NA (18. Januar 2012)

hab da generell noch mal eine frage zu carbon bei rotwild.

wie lang macht rotwild das schon?
sind bisher probleme bekannt bzw. hattet ihr schon mal welche?

bei cube z.b. habe ich gelesen, dass cube da noch arge probleme hat, und es vermehrt zu rissen an sitzstreben gekommen ist.


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Januar 2012)

Meines Wissens nach 2007 das erste Carbon R.R2 HT und ein R.R2FS mit Carbon Sitz/Kettenstreben aber noch Alu-Hauptrahmen.
Ab 2007 dann auch R.R2 FS komplett in Carbon.

Vor 2007 gab es aber auch schon bei den RCC-Serien Carbon-Hinterbauten.

Alle Infos zu älteren Rotwildbikes und Technologien gibts auch hier:

http://service.rotwild.de/index.php

Probleme mit Carbonrahmen gibt es bei allen Herstellern immer mal wieder.


----------



## Markusdr (18. Januar 2012)

Hab das Vorhaben eine 150er Talas in ein c1 zu basteln übrigens verworfen. Der Aufwand wäre nicht klein: Laufrad --> Steckachse + Gabel in 1 1/8 etc.

Und Rotwild empfiehlt es doch nicht so wirklich: 
[FONT="]"höhere Belastung des Steuerrohrbereichs durch mehr Bauhöhe und damit flacheren Winkel. [/FONT][FONT="]Ich persönlich würde ins C1 keine Talas einbauen."[/FONT]

[FONT="][/FONT]
[FONT="]naja
[/FONT]


----------



## TOM4 (18. Januar 2012)

Willst du rennen fahren? Willst du irgendeinen geschwindigkeitsrekord aufstellen? Nein, nur touren und einfach spass haben beim biken - dann nimm das x1 und hab ein bike für alles - leicht genug (mit ein paar tuningmassnahmen - vorallem im bereich der rotierenden masse, wie schon vorher erwähnt wurde) zum touren und genug reserven für etwaige ax ausflüge!! Warum nicht auch im nicht hochalpinen gelände spass haben, mit genug federwegreserven - vor allem beim runterfahren!
Rauf kommen tut man - talas od. dual position sei dank - auf überall (ich hab nicht mal eine absenkbare gabel und komm dank ausgereifter geometrie auch (fast) überall rauf)
Also in puncto vortrieb brauchst dir beim x1 auch keine gedanken machen. natürlich ist's kein hardtail od. sonst ein racebike, aber ich hab jetzt den vergleich zw. X1 und R1 fs und muß sagen das ich vom x1 wirklich mehr als überrascht bin!
Kaus das x1 od. X2 um noch die letzten paar gramm rauszuholen!
Je mehr du drüber nachdenkst, desto verwirrter und unentschlossener wirst du werden. Jeder hat seine persönlichen vorlieben und jeder wird dir etwas anderes empfehlen - hör auf dein bauchgefühl, in diese kategorie gibts kein rationelles handeln mehr!!


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Januar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Jeder hat seine persönlichen vorlieben und jeder wird dir etwas anderes empfehlen - hör auf dein bauchgefühl, in diese kategorie gibts kein rationelles handeln mehr!!



Da hat er vollkommen recht. Letztendlich musst nur du entscheiden!


----------



## Markusdr (18. Januar 2012)

So ist es und wird es auch sein. ich warte jetzt ab, mit Rotwild macht man nix falsch und ich freu mich aufs Rad, egal welches es wird.


----------



## Snowman_NA (18. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> So ist es und wird es auch sein. ich warte jetzt ab, mit Rotwild macht man nix falsch und ich freu mich aufs Rad, egal welches es wird.



wie siehts aus? wo geht bei dir die tendenz hin?
wann suchst du einen händler auf wg. probesitzen/fahren?



			
				rider24 schrieb:
			
		

> na dann ab zum händler und x1/2 fahren ^^
> 
> wo kommst du denn her?



rider, von wo kommst du? in welcher größe fährst du das x1?


----------



## at021971 (18. Januar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> hab da generell noch mal eine frage zu carbon beirotwild. wie lang macht rotwild das schon? sind bisher probleme bekannt bzw.hattet ihr schon mal welche?...


Mit Carbon hat das doch alles seinen Anfang genommen. Damals aber noch nicht unter dem Markennamen Rotwild, sondern unter deren ganz normalen Firmennamen ADP. Zudem ging es da noch nicht um Bikes, sondern um Komponenten für die Zweiradbranche. Der erst Produkt war ein Brakebooster, den die beiden ADP Gründer 1994 auf dem Bikefestival am Gardasee vorgestellt haben und danach nicht wussten wie sie die extrem Nachfrage von Magura und Co. befriedigen sollten. Ein wenig mehr zur Historie von ADP und deren Marke Rotwild (ab 1996) findest Du hier:  Vom Brakebooster zum Highend-Bike: zu Besuch bei Rotwild

Die ersten kommerziell zu erwerbende Bikes mit Rahmenteilen (ALS Hinterbau) aus Carbon gab es dann 2003 in Form des RCC 1.0 und RCC 1.0R. Im Prinzip die Urväter der heutigen R.R2 und R.R1 Modelle. In den Jahren 2004 bis 2006 folgten nach dem gleichen Konstruktionsprinzip die Modelle RCC 0.3, RCC 1.2, RCC 1.2R,RFC 0.3 sowie mit einer anderen Carbon-Hinterbaukonstruktion (X-Linkage System)das RFC 0.4, welches bis zu 170 mm Federweg offerierte. 

Vollständige in Carbon gehaltene Bikes gab es dann ab 2007 mit der Einführung des R.R2 HT/FS und des R.S2. Ab 2010 dann mit geändertem Federungssystem, dem nun kugelgelagerten ALSII Hinterbau. Im Jahr 2010 erschien dann auch das erste R.C2 FS, dessen Konstruktionsprinzip in 2011 mit mehr Federweg zum R.X2 FS weiterentwickelt wurde.

Probleme gab es mit einigen der 2010/2011er R.C2 FS, die teilweise zur Rissbildung im Lack des Sitzrohres neigten. Im Carbon konnten dabei wohl keine Schäden festgestellt werden. Für 2012 soll der Rahmen in dem problematischen Bereich aber überarbeitet, d.h. verstärkt worden sein. Ansonsten neigen eher die Alu Bikes, wie auch bei anderen Marken, hier und da zur Rissbildung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (18. Januar 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ...Die 29er Rotwild sind mit den zusammengeschweißten Ober- und Unterrohr am Steuerrohr sind eine optische Katastrophe, noch schlimmer als mein SJ Hängebauchschwein.  Daher fiel Rotwild beim meiner Wahl für ein 29er hinten runter....


 
Sehe ich auch so. Nach dem RCC 1.0R/1.2R, sind die neuen 29" R.C1 FS Modelle die ersten Rotwild Bikes, die mir nicht ins Haus kommen würden. Das miteinander verschweißte Ober- und Unterrohr führen unweigerlich zu Augenkrebs. Da muss Peter sich für die 2013er Modellpalette etwas harmonischeres einfallen lassen. Generell passt so ein Bogen einfach nicht zu einem ansonsten eher kubisch gehaltenen Rahmen. Beim Specialized wirkt das deutlich besser, weil auch der Rahmen von Grund auf eher in Kurven als gradlinig verläuft.


----------



## rider24 (18. Januar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> rider, von wo kommst du? in welcher größe fährst du das x1?



Ich komme aus der Nähe von Idstein. Mein X1 stammt von http://www.radsport-ohlenmacher.de/ in Idstein.

Bei 1,84m fahre ich ein X1 in L. Wie groß bist du?


----------



## at021971 (18. Januar 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ...PS...
> Was mich wundert ist, dass rotwild im Bereich "Racing" nicht ein 29er Modell hat! Dabei hatte rotwild angekündigt gross in den 29er Markt einzusteigen...Ich persönlich brauche das nicht aber ein oder zwei  29er-Racing-Modelle wären schon schön gewesen...
> ...auch weil imho im Racing-Bereich die 29er Vorteile so richtig zum Tragen kommen! Wer braucht denn bitteschön ein R.X1 FS 29?
> LG, Günther


Ich glaube die Antwort auf Deine Frage findest Du hier im Thread. Schau Dich einmal um und summiere die Bikes auf, welche hier in den letzten zweiJahren gekauft oder für eine möglichen Kauf diskutiert wurden. Da findest Du so gut wie kein R.R1 oder R.R2. Alle wollen mehr oder viel mehr Federweg. Also wenigstens ein R.C1/C2 FS, wenn nicht gar ein R.X1/X2 oder gleich ein R.E1. Warum sollte ich dann als kleine Firma mit beschränkten Ressourcen, auch wenn ein solches 29" vielleicht konzeptionell und vom Einsatzzweck mehr Sinn macht, ein Racebike auf den Markt bringen, das eh nur wenige heute noch kaufen wollen. Als ADP hätte ich das auch erst, wenn überhaupt in einem zweiten Schritt gemacht. Warten wir mal ab, was 2013 kommt. Wenn sie aber dann eine ähnliche Rahmenform wie die 2012er R.C1 hätten, sollten sie es besser bleiben lassen. Da sieht ein 29" Epic ansprechender aus.


----------



## at021971 (18. Januar 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach 2007 das erste Carbon R.R2 HT und ein R.R2FS mit Carbon Sitz/Kettenstreben aber noch Alu-Hauptrahmen...


Nö, das R.R2 war immer vollständig aus Carbon. Im Modelljahr 2007 hat man nur optisch versucht, die Rotwild Tradition mit einem nur klarlackierten Alu-Oberrohr, auch bei den Carbonrahmen fortzuführen. So war der untere Teil des Hauptrahmens in klarlackiertem Carbon und das Oberrohr dafür silbern lackiert.


----------



## Snowman_NA (18. Januar 2012)

rider24 schrieb:


> Ich komme aus der Nähe von Idstein. Mein X1 stammt von http://www.radsport-ohlenmacher.de/ in Idstein.
> 
> Bei 1,84m fahre ich ein X1 in L. Wie groß bist du?



1,92m und 93cm schrittlänge...das ist ja auch so ein punkt...reicht mir das L?

aber das wird man mir dann beim händler schon sagen. :-D


----------



## Snowman_NA (18. Januar 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Mit Carbon hat das doch alles seinen Anfang genommen. Damals aber noch nicht unter dem Markennamen Rotwild, sondern unter deren ganz normalen Firmennamen ADP. Zudem ging es da noch nicht um Bikes, sondern um Komponenten für die Zweiradbranche. Der erst Produkt war ein Brakebooster, den die beiden ADP Gründer 1994 auf dem Bikefestival am Gardasee vorgestellt haben und danach nicht wussten wie sie die extrem Nachfrage von Magura und Co. befriedigen sollten. Ein wenig mehr zur Historie von ADP und deren Marke Rotwild (ab 1996) findest Du hier:  Vom Brakebooster zum Highend-Bike: zu Besuch bei Rotwild
> 
> Die ersten kommerziell zu erwerbende Bikes mit Rahmenteilen (ALS Hinterbau) aus Carbon gab es dann 2003 in Form des RCC 1.0 und RCC 1.0R. Im Prinzip die Urväter der heutigen R.R2 und R.R1 Modelle. In den Jahren 2004 bis 2006 folgten nach dem gleichen Konstruktionsprinzip die Modelle RCC 0.3, RCC 1.2, RCC 1.2R,RFC 0.3 sowie mit einer anderen Carbon-Hinterbaukonstruktion (X-Linkage System)das RFC 0.4, welches bis zu 170 mm Federweg offerierte.
> 
> ...



danke! den link schau ich mir gleich mal an!

...ok...spannend!!! ...jetzt bin ich ja platt...rotwild ist ja hessisch...geil. support your hessisch bike producer :-D


----------



## at021971 (18. Januar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> 1,92m und 93cm schrittlänge...das ist ja auch so ein punkt...reicht mir das L?...


 
Mußt Du letztendlich ausprobieren, aber ich bin 1,91 m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 94 cm. Dabei fühle ich mich auf eine R.R2 FS in Größe L (Oberrohr: 620 mm/ Sitzrohr: 540 mm) wohl. Das R.GT1 ist zwar als XL (Oberrohr: 615 mm/ Sitzrohr: 555 mm) bezeichnet, hat aber wie Du siehst ähnliche Maße wie das R.R2 FS. Ein R.X1 FS in XL wäre schon extrem groß (Oberrohr: 630 mm/ Sitzrohr: 550 mm), böte aber die Möglichkeit durch das lange Oberrohr eine sehr kurzen Vorbau zu wählen. Bei der Größe L müßtest Du wohl die fehlenden Zentimeter in der Reichweite, durch einen längeren Vorbau ausgleichen. Zudem schaue Dir eine XL Rahmen vor dem Kauf an. Denn der sieht schon ein wenig gewöhnungsbedüftig aus, da das Oberrohr recht horizontal und weit oben verläuft.


----------



## Markusdr (18. Januar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> wie siehts aus? wo geht bei dir die tendenz hin?
> wann suchst du einen händler auf wg. probesitzen/fahren?




Ich startete mit: Ich will ein C1, obwohl hmm viele sagen... ich will ein X1.... andere sagen und Rotwild selbst sagt.... ich will lieber nen C1 obwohl hmmmm..... 

Ich fahre zum Händler wenn alle Räder da sind fahre sie ne Runde auf denen die in Frage kommen und entscheide dann. Ich weiß, dass ich nichts falsch mache mit der Marke und das ist auch gut so. Ob X1 oder C1 ich denke beides sind gute Räder und es wird eine Entscheidung aus dem Bauch heraus. Ich wanke zwischen c1, c1 29" und dem X1. Carbon ist nicht mein Ding. Wenn Du mal deinen Kumpel gesehen hast, dem nen Carbonrahmen unterm Ar**h weggebrochen ist, dann steht man dem Material fraglich gegenüber. Wobei das viele Jahre her ist und da viel passiert ist. Ich brauch es aber auch nicht wobei die auch optisch schon cool sind. Preislich aber muss ich das auch nicht haben. Ich werde ne absenkbare Stütze dazu nehmen, das reicht mir dann egal ob X oder C.

Es ist schon so, dass man die Entscheidung einfach selbst treffen muss


----------



## at021971 (18. Januar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> danke! den link schau ich mir gleich mal an!
> 
> ...ok...spannend!!! ...jetzt bin ich ja platt...rotwild ist ja hessisch...geil. support your hessisch bike producer :-D


 
Sie sind kürzlich nach Dieburg umgezogen. Da kann man durchaus auch mal vorbeifahren, wenn man in der Nähe ist. Wir waren mit den Rotwild Rittern 2010 auch schon da und haben einen Hausbesuch gemacht, mit Peter Schlitt (Gründer/ Geschäftsführer), Ole Wittrock (Marketing), Manfred Stromberg (Test/-Teamfahrer) gesprochen und haben Peter Böhm (Gründer/Mitbesitzer/Konstrukteur) beim Konstruieren über die Schulter geschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (19. Januar 2012)

@Markusdr&Snowman NA
Tip:Kauft euch doch die MB 02/2012 darin werden 120mm Tourenfullys getestet unter anderem auch das C1pro, (sehrgut) liest und zieht eure Schlüsse daraus, wiegen soll es laut Test 12,05Kg .
Orakel


----------



## RCC03-Biker (19. Januar 2012)

Also als Flachlandtiroler (nix für ungut )würde ich eher ein C1/C2 mit 120mm Federweg nehmen.
Wegen 2-3 mal Alpen mit AX würde ich mir nicht unbedingt ein AM kaufen, da man es sonst das ganze Jahr nicht unbedingt benötigt.

Aber wie schon erwähnt muss jeder die Entscheidung selber treffen.


----------



## Snowman_NA (19. Januar 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Also als Flachlandtiroler (nix für ungut )würde ich eher ein C1/C2 mit 120mm Federweg nehmen.
> Wegen 2-3 mal Alpen mit AX würde ich mir nicht unbedingt ein AM kaufen, da man es sonst das ganze Jahr nicht unbedingt benötigt.
> 
> Aber wie schon erwähnt muss jeder die Entscheidung selber treffen.



ja, das ist auch meine aktuelle einschätzung. tendenz --> C1/2
aber mal schauen, was das popo-meter sagt.


----------



## TrailProf (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

heute eingetroffen:
optische Tuningteile (klein aber fein) und wie immer perfekt verarbeitet.







Mal wieder etwas zum basteln, bei dem P...wetter traut sich ja kein Rotwild vor die Tür. Nur ab und an mal das alte Cube.


----------



## TrailProf (19. Januar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> ja, das ist auch meine aktuelle einschätzung. tendenz --> C1/2
> aber mal schauen, was das popo-meter sagt.



Ja, das gute PoPo-Meter; ist aber auch nicht ganz unbestechlich.
Ich bin vor dem X1 ein RFC03 (h:125mm v:130mm) gefahren und die ersten längeren Touren mit dem X1 fühlten sich subjektiv irgendwie zäher und langsamer an.
Ich bin daraufhin dann mal alleine meine Standardrunde gefahren, mit demselben subjektiven Eindruck, die Auswertung der Fakten ergab jedoch ein ganz anderes Bild, uns zwar, dass ich von nun insgesamt fünf aufgezeichneten Runden die zweitbeste Zeit hatte, bei vergleichbarem Puls. Das Fahrgefühl des X1 ist halt einfach etwas gefilterter, (schwierig das mit Worten zu umschreiben) und fühlt sich nicht so schnell und spritzig an.
Also ich finde, auch hier im Mittelgebirge, macht sich etwas mehr FW gut. Auf Wegabschnitten wo man vorher Hindernisse umkurvt hat, bügelt man nun einfach drüber

Und für die Alpen, mehr als ein-zweimal im Jahr schaff ich das eh nie, und ist damit immer mein Saisonhöhepunkt, muss es erst recht genial passen. Umso wichtiger diese kostbaren Tage mit dem passenden Bike an seiner Seite richtig genießen zu können.
Aber es ist wie immer, man kanns auch genau anders herum sehen, ist halt alles subjektiv.
Schwierige Entscheidung, möchte da nicht mit dir tauschen und bin froh, für mich die richtige getroffen zu haben.


----------



## Orakel (20. Januar 2012)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute eingetroffen:
> optische Tuningteile (klein aber fein) und wie immer perfekt verarbeitet.
> ...


Bei mir passt die Aheadkappe super zum Steuersatz=farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowman_NA (20. Januar 2012)

so...also ich hab mich jetzt noch mal fast durch den kompletten thread gearbeitet.

meine tendenz geht jetzt richtung R.C2 (PRO), da ich doch auch gerne bergauf richtig gas gebe, um mich auf meinen hausrunden auszupowern - gleichzeitig aber auch bergab etwas mehr komfort haben möchte, da ich im lendenwirbelbereich gelegentlich probleme habe und mit dem hardtail so manche schläge ganz schön weh tun.
für den AX, den ich dieses jahr fahren möchte, würde es auf alle fälle reichen. und wenn ich in 2-3 jahren feststelle, dass ich es bergauf ruhiger angehen lasse und vllt. eher abwärtsorientiert bin, dann muss ich in den sauren apfel beißen und das C2 verkaufen und gegen ein X1/2 austauschen. 

was mich jetzt noch interessiert:
1) habe jetzt viel von lackproblemen speziell beim C2 gelesen. wisst ihr, ob da bei den 2012er modellen was getan wurde? und wie könnte ich dem am besten entgegen wirken? mit schutzfolie am unterrohr? oder was sind noch "schützenswerte" stellen?
2) kann mir jemand was zu dem laufradsatz DT SWISS RC16 RWS sagen? finde da nichts auf der dt swiss-seite. ist das ein speziell für rotwild gebauter laufradsatz?
3) wo kann ich denn bei dem bike am ehesten gewichtsmäßig noch was einsparen? ist jetzt nicht so wichtig...11,6 kg in L sind schon nicht schlecht fürs erste...aber man will ja doch immer noch was individuell customizen. ;-)
4) zum dämpfer...2011 war - soweit ich das gelesen habe - noch der RP2 verbaut. jetzt der RL. wo liegt genau der unterschied? 
RP2 -> pro pedal an oder aus
RL -> pro pedal oder lockout
heißt das, dass der RL im lockout einem hardtail näher kommt als der RP2 wenn pro pedal an ist?
5) könnt ihr mir einen händler im raum frankfurt/main empfehlen? ich habe gesehen, dass der ZEG-händler (den namen nenne ich mal nicht) hier in der umgebung auch rotwild führt. von dem bin ich aber etwas enttäuscht, da er meiner freundin vor 3 jahren ein rad verkauft hat, wo der rahmen ne nummer zu klein war. damals wusste ich es noch nicht besser...
ich hatte jetzt schaltwerk-bikes im auge und rockyrider hat mir auch noch einen laden in koblenz empfohlen. ist natürlich für mich ein ganzes stück zu fahren, wenn mal irgendwas sein sollte, was ich nicht selbst hinbekomme.

nichtsdestotrotz werde ich mich auf jeden fall auch mal auf das X1/2 setzen. und vllt schmeiß ich dann auch die getroffenen überlegungen über den haufen. wer weiß das schon? 

freue mich auf eure antworten. 
und noch was...ganz ganz tolles forum hier. selten so was stressfreies und konstruktives gesehen!!! es macht richtig spaß!

schönen abend vom schneemann ;-)


----------



## at021971 (20. Januar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> 1) habe jetzt viel von lackproblemen speziell beim C2 gelesen. wisst ihr, ob da bei den2012er modellen was getan wurde? und wie könnte ich dem am besten entgegenwirken? mit schutzfolie am unterrohr? oder was sind noch"schützenswerte" stellen?


 
Ein Carbonrahmen ist natürlich nasslackiert. Das heißt er ist schon deswegen empfindlicher, als gepulverte Alu-Rahmen.Wobei die aber auch immer mehr aussterben. Aber Lackprobleme hatten wir hierdoch eigentlich nur an dem besagten, zur Rissbildung im Lack neigenden Sitzrohr. Und das Sitzrohr soll 2012 verstärkt worden sein. Generell empfiehlt sich aber immer neuralgische Stellen wie z.B. das Unterrohr mit Schutzfolie zu bekleben. Obwohl die R.Cx Rahmen ja schon durch die am Unterrohr verlaufenden Züge verhältnismäßig gut geschützt sind. Aber sicher ist sicher.





Snowman_NA schrieb:


> 2) kann mir jemand was zu dem laufradsatz DT SWISS RC16 RWS sagen? finde da nichts aufder dt swiss-seite. ist das ein speziell für rotwild gebauter laufradsatz?


 
Ist sicherlich ein für Rotwild gebauter LRS. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte Vincy kürzlich bei der gleichen Frage geantwortet, dass er einem X1600 recht nah kommt, verwendet aber einfachere Naben. Also die 370er anstatt die 350er.





Snowman_NA schrieb:


> 3) wo kann ich denn bei dem bike am ehesten gewichtsmäßig noch was einsparen? ist jetzt nicht so wichtig...11,6 kg in L sind schon nicht schlecht fürs erste...aber man will ja doch immer noch was individuell customizen. ;-)


 
LRS, Sattel, Lenker, Sattelstütze,Vorbau





Snowman_NA schrieb:


> 4) zum dämpfer...2011 war - soweit ich das gelesen habe - noch der RP2 verbaut. jetzt der RL. wo liegt genau der unterschied?
> 
> RP2 -> pro pedal an oder aus
> 
> ...


 
Also der RL hat doch kein ProPedal, sondern es gibt nur die Wahl zwischen offen oder Lockout. Ich würde mal mit dem Händler reden, was es mehr kosten würde, einen RP2 oder RP23 zu verbauen. Beiso einem Bike mit recht softem Hinterbau, macht ProPedal meines Erachtens mehr Sinn als ein Lockout. Warum soll ich den Hinterbau komplett stilllegen und so gänzlich beschneiden. Mit ProPedal bleibt in Situation zumindest die Federung erhalten. Er benötigt dann halt eine größere Anredung um einzufedern.


----------



## grosser (20. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich haben alle C und X Modelle schon eine Schutzfolie am Unterrohr.
Mein C2 hatte den RL Dämpfer schon und ich fand ihn eigentlich nicht schlecht, da ich bei meinem C1 vom Propedal so gut wie gar nichts spüre!


----------



## Vincy (20. Januar 2012)

Der RC16 entspricht eher dem X1800. Wiegt ca 1760g. 
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Wheels/XR-wheels/X-1800-(1).aspx
Ist mit Centerlock, daher etwas leichter.


----------



## at021971 (20. Januar 2012)

Das wiegt mein X1600 auch fast. Um genaus zu sein, es sind 1.732 g.


----------



## Vincy (20. Januar 2012)

Der Unterschied liegt an den höherwertigen DT 350 Naben mit Zahnscheiben und das die hinten umrüstbar sind. Mit Centerlock sind die auch ca 100g leichter. 
Die X1600 gibt es ja auch mit 6-Loch-Aufnahme (OEM).
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Wheels/XR-wheels/X-1800.aspx


----------



## Snowman_NA (20. Januar 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Der RC16 entspricht eher dem X1800. Wiegt ca 1760g.



danke für die info.


----------



## Snowman_NA (20. Januar 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Der Unterschied liegt an den höherwertigen DT 350 Naben mit Zahnscheiben und das die hinten umrüstbar sind. Mit Centerlock sind die auch ca 100g leichter.
> Die X1600 gibt es ja auch mit 6-Loch-Aufnahme (OEM).
> http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Wheels/XR-wheels/X-1800.aspx



geht der LRS (RC16) in ordnung? oder sollte ich da mit dem händler reden und mir einen anderen drauf machen lassen (ggf. gegen aufpreis)?


----------



## Vincy (20. Januar 2012)

Wenn du da was besseres bekommst, dann greif zu. Ist alles nur eine Frage des Geldes. 
Ansonsten ist der schon okay. Aber als echter X1600 wär es schon besser, wegen den besseren Naben.
Wegen dem genauen Gewicht mußt mal Matthias (schaltwerk-bikes) fragen, der bietet den LRS gelegentlich hier im bikemarkt an.


----------



## thommy_b (21. Januar 2012)

guter händler in Frankfurter Nähe: Da kann ich nur Wellmann Bikes in Roßdorf/Gundernhausen empfehlen... 

Alle anderen, die ich bislang besucht habe, haben mir nicht zugesagt.

Aus meiner Sicht sehr gute Beratung und gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Zwar ein paar km zu fahren von Frankfurt aus, aber nicht zu vergleichen mit den "innerstädtischen" Händlern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (21. Januar 2012)

1) habe jetzt viel von lackproblemen speziell beim C2 gelesen. wisst  ihr, ob da bei den 2012er modellen was getan wurde? und wie könnte ich  dem am besten entgegen wirken? mit schutzfolie am unterrohr? oder was  sind noch "schützenswerte" stellen?

Wie schon gesagt wurde, ist ne richtige dicke Schutzfolie am Unterrohr aufgeklebt.Rotwild verbaut von Haus aus Silikonüberzieher an den Schaltzügen/Bremsleitungen um den bereich Steuerrohr vor aufscheuern zuschützen.
@at021971
auf dem wege nochmals danke für den Support für den Edge
Orakel


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2012)

Der Lack ist bei Rotwild noch immer nicht besonders haltbar.
Er platzt ab wie Keramik.
Schwinge und Hinterbai sehen da schnell lecker aus.
Habe ich auch soweit möglich abgeklebt.

Ich würde am Anfang nicht soviel umbauen/ umtauschen/ tunen.
Fahr das Bike erst einmal und schaue, ob es dir überhaupt zusagt.
Dann kannst tunen wo du es für sinnvill hälst.


----------



## kpbaussmann (21. Januar 2012)

hallo, hier ein neuer "Rotwild-Ritter"
Hab es heute morgen abgeholt, ein Traum.


----------



## Orakel (21. Januar 2012)

das erste 29", Glückwunsch und willkommen bei uns!


----------



## Snowman_NA (21. Januar 2012)

noch ne frage...
ich hab viel vom händler mit dem "grünen rasen" gelesen. 
kann mir jemand verraten, wie der händler heißt? 
meint ihr schaltwerk-bikes?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. Januar 2012)

Salve!
Joo
http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/


----------



## Snowman_NA (21. Januar 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Joo
> http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/



danke für die bestätigung...wenn mir nächsten SA nix dazwischen kommt, schnapp ich mir mein mädel und mache einen ausflug nach cochem.


----------



## loui-w (21. Januar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> 5) könnt ihr mir einen händler im raum frankfurt/main empfehlen?


 
Wie Rider24 kann ich dir auch Radsport-Ohlenmacher in Idstein empfehlen. Lass dich nicht von dem ersten Eindruck täuschen (ich meine ganzen die City- und Tourenräder, die vor dem Laden stehen).
Auch als MTBler ist man dort super aufgehoben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2012)

wie groß bist noch, snowman?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowman_NA (21. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wie groß bist noch, snowman?



192cm, SL 92/93 cm, 92 kg (wenn ich richtig am biken bin...im moment leider 96kg  )


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2012)

Dann prüfe mal, ob es 2012 überaupt einen Rahmen in XL gibt.
Möglichweise wird er 2012 nicht mehr produziert.
L wird knapp, Rotwilds sind eher klein.
Mein Händler meinte heute, dass er das C1 in L i. d. R. bis 1,85m verkauft hat.

Ggf. musst du auf ein 2011er Modell (oder nur Rahmen) zurück greifen.
2012 hat sich wohl nur was an der Ausstattung geändert.


----------



## Orakel (21. Januar 2012)

C1+C2 nur bis L, ebenso das X2, das X1 gibts in XL bezogen auf die 2012er


----------



## Snowman_NA (21. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Dann prüfe mal, ob es 2012 überaupt einen Rahmen in XL gibt.
> Möglichweise wird er 2012 nicht mehr produziert.
> L wird knapp, Rotwilds sind eher klein.
> Mein Händler meinte heute, dass er das C1 in L i. d. R. bis 1,85m verkauft hat.
> ...



ja. das ist auch meine sorge. das C1/2 gibts 2012 nicht mehr in XL, nur noch das X1 - auch das X2 geht nur bis L. 

at021971 meinte ja, es könnte passen. er hat nahezu die gleiche größe und schrittlänge und fährt sein rennsemmel in XL...was aber von der geometrie - oberrohr - wohl dem L beim C1/2 entspricht.

anbei mal die geometriedaten von meinem bulls bushmaster (XL) und in klammern die werte vom C2 in L:

sitzrohr: 570mm (520mm)
oberrohr: 620mm (615mm)
kettenstrebe: 435mm (435mm)
steuerrohr: 175mm (145mm)

wie sieht das für dich aus? oberrohr ist ja kein großer unterschied.

wäre echt schade, wenn es an der rahmengröße scheitern sollte, da mir das 2012er design super gefällt.
aber da hilft dann eben nur probefahrt und beratung beim händler.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2012)

Das Sitzrohr wird schon recht kurz.
Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb mein Händler bei deiner Größe lieber das XL verkauft.
Ich würde mal nach einem 2011er Modell ausschau halten, sparst viel Geld mit dem du schön tunen kannst.
Restteile in den BikeMarket....


----------



## Snowman_NA (21. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das Sitzrohr wird schon recht kurz.
> Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb mein Händler bei deiner Größe lieber das XL verkauft.
> Ich würde mal nach einem 2011er Modell ausschau halten, sparst viel Geld mit dem du schön tunen kannst.
> Restteile in den BikeMarket....



hab mir grad mal den 2011er katalog angeschaut. da gab es ja auch nur das C1 in XL...hatte mich ja irgendwie schon aufs C2 eingeschossen.

und was wäre eigentlich, wenn ich mit dem 2011er C1 in XL einen garantiefall haben sollte, dann kann ich ja auch nur noch einen 2012er L-Rahmen bekommen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (21. Januar 2012)

Wen es interessiert:

Im neuen moutainbike magazine rider ist wieder ein super test vom R.E1 2012!


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2012)

schreib mal den text ab, interessiert.......................


----------



## at021971 (21. Januar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> ...anbei mal die geometriedaten von meinem bulls bushmaster (XL) und in klammern die werte vom C2 in L:
> 
> sitzrohr: 570mm (520mm)
> oberrohr: 620mm (615mm)
> ...


 Entscheidend ist in erster Linie die Oberrohrlänge. Das Sitzrohr kann man mit der Sattelstütze viel besser anpassen als das Oberrohr per Vorbau. Zudem sind die Auswirkung eines langen Vorbaus gravierender als die einer länger ausgezogenen Sattelstütze. Wenn Dir die 620 mm Oberrohrlänge passen, dann sind Dir die 
615 mm des R.C1 in L näher als die 640 mm des XL Rahmens.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2012)

aber dran denken:
langes Oberrohr/ kurzer Vorbau=> weniges Fahrverhalten
kurzes Oberrohr/ langer Vorbau=> träges Fahrverhalten


----------



## Snowman_NA (21. Januar 2012)

hier haben ja schon einige schaltwerk-erfahrung...

sollte ich vorher einen termin ausmachen? oder kann man da auch einfach so vorbeifahren? ich plane, an einem SA hinzufahren...


----------



## Kiefer (21. Januar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> hier haben ja schon einige schaltwerk-erfahrung...
> 
> sollte ich vorher einen termin ausmachen? oder kann man da auch einfach so vorbeifahren? ich plane, an einem SA hinzufahren...




Wenn du schon eine längerer Strecke zu fahren hast, würde ich vorher anrufen 


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Düst__ (21. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> schreib mal den text ab, interessiert.......................



Jap, bin ich auch für!!


----------



## Markusdr (21. Januar 2012)

Moin,

ich hab da auch nochmal ne Frage zum LRS: der vom C1 ist zu vergleichen mit dem 1800? Der vom x1 ist ja der 1550. Sehe ich das falsch oder ist der vom x1 wesentlich besser? Oder ist das einfach was völlig anderes wegen xc und am Bike? 

Der vom C1 ist doch nicht so wirklich gut oder? Also ich meine der 1800 oder sehe ich das falsch?

Gruss markus


----------



## grosser (22. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> schreib mal den text ab, interessiert.......................



Hee, Aldder bin ich Schreibmaschin??

Schau in dein Emailacount.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2012)

Ok, hat geklappt.
Hast dir deinen Teilnehmerplatz in der Pfalz gesichert.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burt! (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

bin gerade auf der Suche nach nem Race-Fully ... und dabei bin ich auf das R.R2 FS gestoßen. Leider habe ich in meiner Nähe keinen Händler, wo ich das Teil mal Probe fahren könnte 

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen damit? Das Federungssystem ist ja doch recht einzigartig; die meißten Hersteller gehen da andere Wege.

Für mich ist wichtig: Schnell und leicht bergrauf ... danach stressfrei wieder runter 

Und jetzt Ihr 

THX
Burt!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (22. Januar 2012)

Salve!
IMHO ein super Hinterbau/ein super Dämpfungssystem! Lässt sich immer offen fahren, auch im uphill
Eins der wenigen Systeme/FS bikes die es in die Profi-Rennklasse geschafft haben...
zB:






LG, G


----------



## Orakel (22. Januar 2012)

Burt! schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin gerade auf der Suche nach nem Race-Fully ... und dabei bin ich auf das R.R2 FS gestoßen. Leider habe ich in meiner Nähe keinen Händler, wo ich das Teil mal Probe fahren könnte
> 
> ...


wenn es dir hilft   in der Bike 02/12 hat das RR2 FS ein super im Vergleichstest Race-Fullys bekommen, gelobt wurden die Top Fahreigenschaften und das exzellente Fahrwerk


----------



## TOM4 (22. Januar 2012)

das r.r2 fs ist gerade in der aktuellen bike mit einem super ausgezeichnet worden!


----------



## thommy_b (22. Januar 2012)

ich habe seit neuestem eine Talas 32, 150mm und bin sie heute zum ersten Mal gefahren. habe ja schon gelesen, dass das ding mitunter bockig ist, wenn es ihr zu kalt ist. Aber heute war es nicht wirklich kalt. 

Irgendwie federt dieses Ding nicht mehr richtig aus, wenn ich nicht mehr drauf sitze. Ich dachte schon, ich hätte sie abgesenkt, habe ich aber nicht. Liegt das am Druck (habe ich jetzt noch nicht dran gespielt) oder womöglich doch an der Temperatur?

Mache mir etwas Sorgen, da ich das Problem vor Jahren schon mal bei einer Gabel hatte und die war schlicht und einfach defekt, hat die Luft nicht gehalten. Hoffe, das ist jetzt nicht so? Aber die Performance fand ich heute alles andere als gelungen...

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## at021971 (22. Januar 2012)

Burt! schrieb:


> ...und dabei bin ich auf das R.R2 FS gestoßen. Leider habe ich in meiner Nähe keinen Händler, wo ich das Teil mal Probe fahren könnte.
> Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen damit? Das Federungssystem ist ja doch recht einzigartig; die meißten Hersteller gehen da andere Wege.
> Für mich ist wichtig: Schnell und leicht bergrauf ... danach stressfrei wieder runter


Ich habe zwei Bikes mit dem Fahrwerk. Eine R.GT1 mit der ersten Version dieses Hinterbaus. Dieses ALS genannte System war noch gleitgelagert und wurde zwischen 2003 und 2009 an den Race (100 mm: RCC 0.3/1.0/1.2/R.Rx FS) und Tourenbikes (125 mm: RFC0.3/R.GTx) verbaut. Seit 2010 gibt es nun das ALSII System, welches nun industriegelagert ist und nur noch an den Race Bikes zum Einsatz kommt (110 mm: R.Rx FS).
Der Hinterbau ist in beiden Versionen sehr antreibsneutral und effizient. Bei der ALS Version wirken die Gleitlagen durch ihr größeres Losbrechmoment ein wenig wie ein ProPedal. Der ALSII Hinterbau ist durch die Industrielager sensibler, was man auch gleich merkt, wenn man sich auf das Bike setzt. Als erster Eindruck fühlt sich der neue Hinterbau daher softer an und läßt befürchten, dass er auch eher zum Wippen neigt. Diese Befürchtung bestätigt sich aber beim Fahren nicht.

Das Bike ist sicherlich nicht das leichteste, wenn man es mit dem Scott Spark oder dem Cannondale Scalpel vergleicht. Das Scalpel hatte anfänglich ein sehr ähnliches Hinterbaussystem. Diese kam jedoch ohne Hauptlager aus und verwendete hier flexende Carbonstreben. Das Orbea Oiz verwendet auch heute noch einen dem ursprünglichen Scalpel ähnlichen Hinterbau ohne Hautschwingenlager. 

Im Vergleich mit Scale und Scalpel würde ich das R.R2 FS aber als durchaus robuster und auch für schwerere Fahrer geeignet sehen. Gegenüber dem Scalpel hattees einen auch im letzten Biketest bestätigten deutlichen Vorteil. Das Scale und ganz besonders das aktuelle Scalpel neigen auch mehr zum Wippen. Das Scale wie auch das Scalpel sollen aber weniger zu Pedalrückschlägen neigen. Wobei ich sagen muß, das ich Pedalrückschläge im Fahrbetrieb bisher weder beim R.GT1 noch R.R2 FS beobachtet habe.

Also ich kann es als Racefully nur empfehlen. Es sieht gut aus, ist vom Konzept herklasse und dabei selten. Auch kann es bedingt durch den Hinterbau zwei Trinkflaschen aufnehmen. Und Rotwild bietet einen super Support, wenn mal was im Argen liegt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2012)

thommy_b schrieb:


> ich habe seit neuestem eine Talas 32, 150mm und bin sie heute zum ersten Mal gefahren. habe ja schon gelesen, dass das ding mitunter bockig ist, wenn es ihr zu kalt ist. Aber heute war es nicht wirklich kalt.
> 
> Irgendwie federt dieses Ding nicht mehr richtig aus, wenn ich nicht mehr drauf sitze. Ich dachte schon, ich hätte sie abgesenkt, habe ich aber nicht. Liegt das am Druck (habe ich jetzt noch nicht dran gespielt) oder womöglich doch an der Temperatur?
> 
> ...



Die ist nicht kaputt, sondern:

1. noch nicht eingefahren
2. kühle Witterung
3. leider nicht optimals Öl ab Werk

Ich habe eine im Keller, minimales Losbrechmoment, kein absaufen bei Kälte, kaum Funktionseinbußen bei niedrigen Temperaturen.

Selbst wenn du sie einschicken solltest, sie kommt mit dem gleichen original Öl zurück.
- zum Schmieren Motoröl
- passendes Hydrauliköl ([email protected]/ [email protected] beachten)
- entweder selbst durchführen, oder vom Tuner, hat nix mit der Garantie zu tun weil im Grunde ein kleiner Service den man selbst ausführen kann.


----------



## thommy_b (22. Januar 2012)

hmm, meinst Du echt, die heutigen Temperaturen waren schon zu kalt? Oder liegt es doch mehr am Einfahren? Wieviel km muss man so ein Ding wohl einfahren?

Was ich komisch finde, ist, dass bei meinem C1 die 120er Fox-Gabel von Anfang an sehr gut funktionierte. Da brauchte man nix einzufahren. Ist das so ein Unterschied in der Technik?

Die Sache mit dem Motoröl hattest Du ja schon mal geschrieben, aber das traue ich mir nicht zu.


----------



## TOM4 (22. Januar 2012)

Das thema ALS und ALSII hat mich zum nachdenken angeregt und zwar kann man einen 2009er rr1 fs rahmen, auf den aktuellen ALSII standart umrüsten? Könnte man einfach nur den hinterbau wechseln und man hat 1. den vorteil der gleitlager und 2. auch ein plus an federweg! Oder funktionierts nicht aufgrund extrem unterschiedler geometrien nicht?
Hat wer eine ahnung? 
gruß tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2012)

thommy_b schrieb:


> hmm, meinst Du echt, die heutigen Temperaturen waren schon zu kalt? Oder liegt es doch mehr am Einfahren? Wieviel km muss man so ein Ding wohl einfahren?
> 
> Was ich komisch finde, ist, dass bei meinem C1 die 120er Fox-Gabel von Anfang an sehr gut funktionierte. Da brauchte man nix einzufahren. Ist das so ein Unterschied in der Technik?
> 
> Die Sache mit dem Motoröl hattest Du ja schon mal geschrieben, aber das traue ich mir nicht zu.



Einfahren etwa 600- 800km
danach Ölwechsel
Talas hat 3 Dichtungen, Float nur 1 Dichtung
bei Interesse PM


----------



## at021971 (22. Januar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Das thema ALS und ALSII hat mich zum nachdenken angeregt und zwar kann man einen 2009er rr1 fs rahmen, auf den aktuellen ALSII standart umrüsten? Könnte man einfach nur den hinterbau wechseln und man hat 1. den vorteil der gleitlager und 2. auch ein plus an federweg! Oder funktionierts nicht aufgrund extrem unterschiedler geometrien nicht?
> Hat wer eine ahnung?
> gruß tom


 
Ich habe mal gerade die innere Breite der Hauptlager meines R.GT1 (ALS) und des R.R2 FS (ALSII) grob gemessen. Demnach bezweifle ich, dass man einen ALSII Hinterbau an ein Bike mit ALS System bekommt. Die Innenbreite des Lagers ist beim ALS nur ca. 3.5 cm, wohingegen sie beim ALSII rund 5 cm beträgt.


----------



## TOM4 (22. Januar 2012)

@021971: besten dank für deine mühe!! Schade, naja nicht soo schlimm. Bin ja so auch zufrieden mit dem bike!! Dann wird mir wohl oder übel nix anderes übrig bleiben und ich muss mir noch ein rr2 fs zulegen!


----------



## at021971 (22. Januar 2012)

Zweimal das gleiche Bike, nur aus anderem Material wäre einfach sinnfrei. Wenn dann verkaufe das R.R1 FS und leg Dir ein 2010er R.R2 FS von www.schaltwerk-bikes.de zu. Den Rahmen bekommst Du da in allen Größen für rund 1.700 EUR.


----------



## TOM4 (22. Januar 2012)

Ja, das wäre wirklich sinnfrei - momentan kommts ja gar nicht in frage - muss erst meinen neugekauften x1 rahmen zu meiner zufriedenheit pimpen! Den ich übrigens beim genannten shop gekauft hab!


----------



## Burt! (22. Januar 2012)

Danke für Euer Feedback 

Burt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (23. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab da auch nochmal ne Frage zum LRS: der vom C1 ist zu vergleichen mit dem 1800? Der vom x1 ist ja der 1550. Sehe ich das falsch oder ist der vom x1 wesentlich besser? Oder ist das einfach was völlig anderes wegen xc und am Bike?
> 
> ...



Wollte da nochmal ansetzen =). Habe jetzt etwas gesurft, aber schlauer bin ich nicht. Kann mir wer helfen?

Danke =)


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2012)

Mal eine Info zu den X1 Schwingenlagern:

Beim Kauf habe ich alle Lager göffnet und mit Fett vollgepackt.
Jetzt, nach der 2. Saison habe ich den Hinterbau wieder zerlegt und überprüft.
Alle Lager OK, bis auf eins!
Das rechte Hauptschwingenlager ist hin.
Die Kugeln haben sich in die Laufbahnen "eingeschlagen".
Ist jetzt wie eine Rasterung, Lager muss raus.
Ist auf der Antriebsseite nix besonderes.

*Daher=> Ab und an mal die 8er Inbusschraube der Hauptachse rechtsrum drehen.
Dann drehen sich beide Hauptlager mit und die Kugeln "hämmern" nicht immer auf der gleichen Stelle.

*


----------



## rider24 (23. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mal eine Info zu den X1 Schwingenlagern:
> 
> Beim Kauf habe ich alle Lager göffnet und mit Fett vollgepackt.
> Jetzt, nach der 2. Saison habe ich den Hinterbau wieder zerlegt und überprüft.
> ...



Guter Tipp ... danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2012)

gerne.


----------



## TOM4 (23. Januar 2012)

Perfekter support!!*Daumen hoch* Ich muss sowieso mal die lager fetten, ich glaub mein knacken kommt von den lagern.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2012)

Ja, die sind Werksseitig nur spärlich geschmiert.


----------



## chris-2 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte mein 2012er X1 nach dem Kauf zerlegt und wollte die Lager nachschmieren. Habe an drei verschiedenen Lager eine Dichtscheibe abgenommen und siehe da, die waren voll bis oben hin, wobei ich das Hauptschwingenlager aber mangels passen dem Schlüssel nicht geöffnet hatte. Für mich sehr überraschend, positiv natürlich. Was aber eher entäuschend war, ist die Tatsache, dass Fett beim Einbau der Lager wohl eher ein Fremdwort ist. Der Steuersatz wurde ebenfalls komplett trocken verbaut.


----------



## samwe (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo Ritter,

war bisher nur stiller Mitleser und habe heute beschlossen mich zu eurer Runde zu gesellen.
Ich komme aus Oberösterreich und hoff doch ihr gebt auch einem Ösi nützliche Tips.
Nachdem ich in eurem Forum nur gutes über Rotwild gelesen habe, habe ich heute mein erstes Rotwild beim Händler geordert. RC 1 FS 29 Marathon. Freu mich schon drauf, wird aber anscheinend noch ein wenig dauern bis es da ist.

sg
Werner


----------



## TOM4 (24. Januar 2012)

Servus werner,
ich komm aus niederösterreich! 
Also die ritter sind sehr offen was nachbarschaftshilfe betrifft! zumindest haben sie mir schon bei so manchem anliegen geholfen!

Viel freude mit deinem rotwild, wenns denn dann mal da is!

gruß tom


----------



## Markusdr (24. Januar 2012)

samwe schrieb:


> Hallo Ritter,
> 
> war bisher nur stiller Mitleser und habe heute beschlossen mich zu eurer Runde zu gesellen.
> Ich komme aus Oberösterreich und hoff doch ihr gebt auch einem Ösi nützliche Tips.
> ...



Hi und herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum. Ein 29er herzlichen Glückwunsch. Hast Du es Probegefahren? Hast Du auch andere 29er getestet?

Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samwe (24. Januar 2012)

Ich habe im Herbst ein Trek Superfly getestet, meine persönliche Meinung: guter Rahmen, sehr steif, Fahrwerk mit Fox auch ok. Hat ein ähnliches Preis/Leistungsverhältnis wie Rotwild, allerdings in meinen Augen bei weitem nicht den Kultstatus. Ist eher aus optischen Gründen ausgeschieden, tech. voll ok.
Da war auch mein erster Versuch mit einem 29er und ich war echt begeistert! Ich habs auch ganz bewust auf meiner Heimrunde getestet, um wirklich einen unterschied zu meinem alten Bike ( CUBE AMS ) zu erhalten. Traktion gerade bei "Schlüsselstellen" uphill mit Wurzeln und kleinen Steinstufen um sehr viel besser als mit meinem 26er. Gerade bei Hindernissen bis ca. 10cm Höhe ist der Unterschied für mich am größten. Ob die Wendigkeit wie viel beschrieben wirklich schlechter ist, kann ich nicht bestätigen, bei den beiden Spitzkehren in der Runde bin ich auch nicht schlechter rumgekommen als mit dem 26er. An die etwas höhere Sitzposition muss man sich sicher gewöhnen. Mit meiner Größe ( 183, SL 89 ) ist das 29er sicher eine gute Überlegung. Ich glaub aber dass ich mich unter 175 nicht für ein 29er entscheiden würde.
Scott Spark elite: war eine Enttäuschung, wenig stabil ( speziell die verbaute SID) und mir mit 100mm ein bisschen zu wenig Federweg. Toll war aber das TwinLook System, speziell im halb Modus 1a im Uphill!

Mit dem C1 konnte ich nur eine kleine Runde drehen, war aber auf Anhieb begeistert davon. Tolles Fahrwerk ohne wippen, super steif und Spurstabil. Lediglich der in der Comp verbauten LRS war echt spührbar träger als ein leichter LRS. Ich gebe auf das C1 einen ZTR Crest mit King/Kong und R.Ron

Ich stell aber gern einen kleinen erste Lage Bericht ein wenn ich es das erste Mal über meine Hausrunde jage.

sg
Werner


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Januar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Servus werner,
> ich komm aus niederösterreich!
> Also die ritter sind sehr offen was nachbarschaftshilfe betrifft!.....



Nennt man Entwicklungshilfe?


----------



## Orakel (25. Januar 2012)

@samwe
Willkommen in der Runde.
Viel Spass mit dem 29" und Bilder posten.
Mit den King/Kongnaben gibt das ein leichter LRs, somit dürfte die Trägheit deutlich abnehmen.
Am Bike von meiner Fr. ist ein 10J. alter TuneLrs. drin,Gewicht:1540gr. und der hat schon grobes Geläuf weggesteckt ohne probleme.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. Januar 2012)

samwe schrieb:


> Mit dem C1 konnte ich nur eine kleine Runde drehen, war aber auf Anhieb begeistert davon. Tolles Fahrwerk ohne wippen, super steif und Spurstabil. ...



Salve!

Servus Werner, herzlich willkommen
Das R.C1 FS 29 ist wahrlich ein interessantes bike: tolle Fahrwerke kennen wir ja schon bei unseren rotwild-bikes
Gespannt bin ich auf die Fahreigenschaften bez. einer Race-Verwendung/Eignung...also werde ich mich demnächst hierher begeben
LG, Günther


----------



## Orakel (25. Januar 2012)

Mein Favorit als zweit Bike wäre das hier
www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000798&lang=DEU&product=A009550
in der Raceversion


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. Januar 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> Mein Favorit als zweit Bike wäre das hier
> www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000798&lang=DEU&product=A009550
> in der Raceversion


oder das hier:





LG, G


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Januar 2012)

ich glaube, dass habe ich gestern fÃ¼r 3.699,-â¬ dort im Angebot gesehen.
Meins ist auch da her, die Jungs sind fit.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. Januar 2012)

Salve!
Richtig: 3699 EUR
Schade, dass ich hier im Büro keinen Platz mehr habe
weil, 
dass R2 FS Carbon Team 2010 ist ein richtiger Renner, super LRS (XR1450 in weiss), super parts, die RX fällt etwas ab, aber sonst

Und ja, die Jungs sind fit

LG, G


----------



## Orakel (25. Januar 2012)

mir gefällt das 2012er Design viel, viel besser ein wenig vorgegriffen,wenn das Design für 2013 so bleibt, ja dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Januar 2012)

na ja, die RX halt.
Ich habe sie an beiden Rotwilds ungefahren verkauft.
Für das geld bekommt auch eine schöne XT.


----------



## at021971 (25. Januar 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> oder das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aber beachten, auch wenn Fun Corner hier die Team Version anpreist, weicht das hier Angebotene in ein paar Punkten davon ab und bedient sich der Parts von der Race Version. 
- Bremse: FORMULA RX20  vs. FORMULA One 24-S
- Sattelstütze: ROTWILD P200 AL7075 vs. ROTWILD P180 Carbon 
- Umwerfer: SHIMANO XT vs. SHIMANO XTR
Somit ist der Preisvorteil nicht ganz so groß wie hier suggeriert wird.

Bremse und Sattelstütze würde ich bei Kaufinteresse tauschen lassen. Ich habe vor einem Jahr rund 4.300 EUR für ein R.R2 FS Team mit folgenden Abweichungen beim örtlichen Händler bezahlt:
- Bremse Magura Marta SL 180/160
- Kurbel Truvativ Noire Team 3.3 
- Gabel Fox F100 RL
Für eine Jahr mehr Ladenhüterdasein ist der Fun Corner Preis gut aber nicht überwältigend. Da lassen die mit sich vielleicht noch über Sattelstütze und Bremse reden.


----------



## TOM4 (25. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nennt man Entwicklungshilfe?


Aufgrund deiner wirklich hohen kompetenz - lass ich dir diese bemerkung nochmal durchgehen!
gruß tom


----------



## BigMac (25. Januar 2012)

So,... da bei mir noch ein Bild von meinem Gaul aussteht, liefer ich das hier flux nach. Ansich aber nichts besonderes - ein Standard R.R1 FS, 2011.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Januar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Aufgrund deiner wirklich hohen kompetenz - lass ich dir diese bemerkung nochmal durchgehen!
> gruß tom



Hehe, ganz ehrlich?
Meine Wurzeln sind auch in Östereich....


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. Januar 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> - Bremse: FORMULA RX20  vs. FORMULA One 24-S
> - Sattelstütze: ROTWILD P200 AL7075 vs. ROTWILD P180 Carbon
> - Umwerfer: SHIMANO XT vs. SHIMANO XTR


Donnerwetter

Hier ist ja geballte Rotwild-Kompetenz unterwegs
Sehr aufmerksam und super informiert...


at021971 schrieb:


> ...Bremse und Sattelstütze würde ich bei Kaufinteresse tauschen lassen. Ich habe vor einem Jahr rund 4.300 EUR für ein R.R2 FS Team mit folgenden Abweichungen beim örtlichen Händler bezahlt:
> - Bremse Magura Marta SL 180/160
> - Kurbel Truvativ Noire Team 3.3
> - Gabel Fox F100 RL


Klasse und stimmige Mehr-Ausstattung! Gefällt mir! Deswegen habe ich mir die Marta noch in Hameln nachgekauft (set-Preis rund 280 EUR)!

LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (25. Januar 2012)

BigMac schrieb:


> So,... da bei mir noch ein Bild von meinem Gaul aussteht, liefer ich das hier flux nach. Ansich aber nichts besonderes - ein Standard R.R1 FS, 2011.



Rotwild-Bikes sind immer was Besonderes!


----------



## Deichfräse (26. Januar 2012)

Bißchen Off-Topic...
Heute ist die GoPro HD Hero 2 bei mir eingetrudelt und ich kann demnächst den einen oder anderen Ritt auf dem Hirsch in bewegten bunten Bildern festhalten. Ein paar nette Events dafür stehen dieses Jahr schon auf dem Plan...



www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2012)

Dann hoffe ich, dass du zum Treffen in der Pfalz kommst!
Dann erneuern wir das Video mit der neuen GoPro: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx-7dgEJuqQ"]Eggis on Slayers 2      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Markusdr (26. Januar 2012)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Bißchen Off-Topic...
> Heute ist die GoPro HD Hero 2 bei mir eingetrudelt und ich kann demnächst den einen oder anderen Ritt auf dem Hirsch in bewegten bunten Bildern festhalten. Ein paar nette Events dafür stehen dieses Jahr schon auf dem Plan...
> 
> 
> ...



Cooles Teil. Habe ich auch drüber nachgedacht. Gibt viel Zubehör zu kaufen und die Ergebnisse sind schon toll. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## grosser (27. Januar 2012)

Hier der Vergleichstest:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/01...kameras-camone-gopro-contour-drift-und-v-i-o/


----------



## SirRHadfield (27. Januar 2012)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Bißchen Off-Topic...
> Heute ist die GoPro HD Hero 2 bei mir eingetrudelt und ich kann demnächst den einen oder anderen Ritt auf dem Hirsch in bewegten bunten Bildern festhalten. Ein paar nette Events dafür stehen dieses Jahr schon auf dem Plan...
> www.bikeaddicted.de



Coole Sache, hast Du die Monitorrückwand mitgeordert? Mich schreckt etwas ab, daß die dann nochmal nen Hunderter zusätzlich kostet. Und so ganz ohne mobile Kontrolle?

Bin auch schon am überlegen, ob ich das Ding "brauche"


----------



## Blinddarm (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wohne im nördlichen Niedersachsen zwischen Bremen und Hamburg und möchte mir ein Rotwild C1 oder X1 kaufen.
Rotwild verkauft nach deren eigenen Angaben nur über den Fachhandel. Somit habe ich 3 Händler, die für mich noch akzeptabel zu erreichen sind.

Händler 1: Zweirad-Stadler in Bremen. War ich gestern hin und musste feststellen, dass es dort hunderte Räder zu kaufen gibt, aber nur 2 (!!!!) Rotwild, beide Hardtail. Und die Verkäufer waren unfreundlich und unmotiviert. Auf meine Frage, warum den nur zwei Rotwild zu haben seien, antwortete der Verkäufer kurz angebunden: "Mit Rotwild machen wir nicht viel".
Fazit: Discounter mit kundenscheuen Verkäufern und Rotwildphobie.

Händler 2: Fahrradprofi in Scheeßel, hat nach eigenen Angaben kein Rotwild im Programm.
Fazit: ärgern über Rotwild, weil die eine Händler ausweisen, der kein Rotwild verkauft.

Hänler 3: Fahrrad Center in Hamburg, war ich noch nicht hin, aber deren Homepage lässt nicht gutes erahnen. Fazit: wohl auch ein Discounter.

Warum gibt es Rotwild nur über Discounter oder Händler, die kein Rotwild verkaufen wollen???

Wo bekommt ihr Nordlichter eure Rotwild her?


Mir fragenden Grüßen

Blinddarm


----------



## abi_1984 (27. Januar 2012)

Blinddarm schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wohne im nördlichen Niedersachsen zwischen Bremen und Hamburg und möchte mir ein Rotwild C1 oder X1 kaufen.
> Rotwild verkauft nach deren eigenen Angaben nur über den Fachhandel. Somit habe ich 3 Händler, die für mich noch akzeptabel zu erreichen sind.
> ...



Wir Hessen haben es da natürlich besser 
Versuch es mal bei der Firma Koech Zweirad in 22946 Trittau.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (27. Januar 2012)

Ich sag nur : Fun-Corner in Hameln. Habe natürlich auch leicht reden. Ist nur etwa 45 km von mir entfernt. 
Aber die haben genug Rotwild. Schau mal auf deren Homepage oder Ruf an. 
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. Januar 2012)

Blinddarm schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wohne im nördlichen Niedersachsen zwischen Bremen und Hamburg und möchte mir ein Rotwild C1 oder X1 kaufen.


Salve!
Hallo Blinddarm
Guter Ansatz 
Mein Tipp wäre auch funcorner-Hameln gewesen...
Allerdings sind das mal schlappe 200 km falls Du zB Zevener bist
Eine Möglichkeit: online bestellen nachdem Du Dich detailiert erkundigt hast!
Habe ich mit dem canyon Lux auch so gemacht; eignet sich aber nicht so beim Erstkauf! Evt. bei einem Event/auf einer Messe/bei einem rotwild-Besitzer Probe fahren...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (27. Januar 2012)

@Blinddarm:
Vielleicht kannst Dich auch mit User Markusdr kurzschließen.
Kommt aus der gleichen Ecke und hat ähnliches vor.


----------



## Orakel (27. Januar 2012)

@Blinddarm 
einfach bei Rotwild anrufen 06071 921 55 0
dann weist du gleich bescheid welche Händler es in deiner Nähe gibt.


----------



## Lapper22 (27. Januar 2012)

hallo!

was spricht denn gegen stadler, wenn der direkt in der nähe sitzt?

ansonsten, soweit ich weiß, vertreibt atb in hannover auch rotwild. ist ein ganz netter laden in der nähe vom aegi. 

allen ein schönes wochenende!

gruß sven


----------



## Blinddarm (27. Januar 2012)

So, da bin ich wieder,

Danke für die Antworten und Tipps. Die von mir genannten Rotwildhändler habe ich ja aus der Händlersuche auf der Rotwild-Homepage. Darauf hat mich Rotwild ja selbst verwiesen nach Anfrage per Mail; der Jörg Richter von Marketing & Sales hatte geantwortet.

Und Trittau mit 146 km sowie Hameln mit 245 km einfache Entferung sind mir dann doch ein bisschen weit weg. Da würde ich dann doch eher bei einem Internetversender bestellen. Gibts da einen Empfehlenswerten?

Den Hamburger Händler "Fahrrad Center" kenn ich ja nur von der Homepage her. Gibt es da persönliche vor-Ort-Erfahrungen von Hamburger Rotwild Ritter?
Aber da bin ich ja fast bei Stevens vor der Haustür  

 .

Gruß vom Blinddarm


----------



## Blinddarm (27. Januar 2012)

Lapper22 schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> was spricht denn gegen stadler, wenn der direkt in der nähe sitzt?


Wenn man Trek, Bulls oder Scott fahren möchte, nichts, weil vielfach vorhanden. Außer vielleicht die Motivation der Verkäufer.

Wenn man Rotwild fahren möchte, viel, weil wenig bis nichts vorhanden.


Blinddarm


----------



## Lapper22 (27. Januar 2012)

oh, ok. das wusste ich nicht. kenne stadler persönlich nur von den anzeigen her aus diversen zeitschriften

hier im thread gibt´s doch einen hamburger mit nem ziemlich schicken ht. wo hat der denn seins her? van hacht war auch mal vertrieb von rotwild. damals...!


----------



## Thomas1809 (27. Januar 2012)

Lapper22 schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> was spricht denn gegen stadler
> 
> gruß sven



Ich kenne Stadler nur aus Nürnberg, der will nur Fahrräder verkaufen und hat einen schlechten Service.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Januar 2012)

Moin

Leider hat von Hacht Rotwild auch nicht mehr im Programm und ich wüsste z.Zt. auch nicht wo ich mir ein neues Rotwild kaufen sollte  
Ich würde noch einmal bei Rotwild nachhaken und das Problem mit Stadler usw. schildern. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass es im Umkreis von 200 km kein Testbike bzw. einen guten Händler zu finden gibt.... 

Ich könnte Dir mein 2011 RR2HT in M für eine Probefahrt zur Verfügung stellen, aber das sollte eigentlich nicht der Vertriebsweg von Rotwild sein und bringt Dich wohl nicht richtig weiter! 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## giles (27. Januar 2012)

ZEG (auch wenn es nicht gerne gehört wird) vertreibt Rotwild. Ich habe mein Rahmenset auch über die ZEG bezogen und es war eine sehr unproblematische Abwicklung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (27. Januar 2012)

Zur GoPro:
Habe erstmal in Zubehör, wie den Chesty, ´ne passende riesige Speicherkarte und Akku´s + Ladegerät investiert.
Aus der bisherigen Erfahrung mit einer Oregon geht es auch ohne kleine Flimmerkiste hinten dran. Allerdings macht es so ein LCD-Bildschirm schon etwas einfacher. Kommt dann vielleicht später noch.

Rotwild-Händler im Norden:
Ist für mich auch so ein Thema, aber für ein gutes Bike nehme ich schon mal ziemlich viele Kilometer in Kauf. Bin damals für mein aktuelles E1 bis nach Braunschweig gefahren.
Wenn ich hoffentlich ziemlich bald das Angebot von der grünen Wiese wahrnehmen kann, dann fahre ich dafür auch gern mal bis nach Cochem.
Bei solchen Aktionen versuche ich das dann einfach mit irgendwelchen Kurztrips oder ähnlichem zu verbinden. Bisher habe ich damit recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Da ich ansonsten beinahe alles am Bike selber schraube, habe ich auch kaum Sorgen wegen irgendwelcher Entfernungen zum Händler. Einzig im Garantiefall wegen eines Rahmendefekts wäre das etwas lästig. Ist ja aber zum Glück nicht so wirklich an der Tagesordnung und läßt sich unter Umständen mit Rotwild/ADP auch kulanter Weise direkt klären.

@RockyRider:
Pfalz klingt verlockend und der Trail würde mir ganz sicher auch viel Spaß bereiten. Ich weiß aber noch nicht, ob das alles so in die derzeitige Saisonplanung passt.

Schönes WE euch allen!



www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## Markusdr (27. Januar 2012)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> @Blinddarm:
> Vielleicht kannst Dich auch mit User Markusdr kurzschließen.
> Kommt aus der gleichen Ecke und hat ähnliches vor.



Moin,

also wenn ich hier schon namentlich erwähnt werde, dann will ich natürlich auch kurz was dazu schreiben =). 

Ich komme aus Hamburg und arbeite südlich von Hamburg, also im nördlichen Niedersachsen. Die angesprochenen Läden kenne ich zum Teil und kann Dir folgendes dazu sagen:

Trittau: Da war ich nie, aber nach der Anfrage dort habe ich leider keine guten Preise bekommen. Also nicht vergleichbar mit Anderen.

Fahrrad Center Hamburg: Naja, die haben zwei Filialen und genauso viele Räder haben sie auch. Ein X1 aus dem Jahre 2009 welches sie nicht loswerden und ein C1 von 2010. Der Service in Buchholz ist furchtbar aber in Harburg ganz gut.  

Ich selbst habe für mich die Entscheidung getroffen nach Hameln oder sogar nach Cochem zu fahren. Hintergrund sind zum einen die Preise und zum Anderen der Service und die freundliche Art und Weise. Klar, da muss man Kilometer für fahren, aber das nehme ich gerne in kauf für ein TRad was 3000,- Eu kostet. Solltest Du aber genau wissen, was Du brauchst, frag bei FunCorner oder Schaltwerk nach, die verschicken die Räder auch und das für 15 Eu oder sowas. Ein Freund hat das mit seinem Trek gemacht und es gab keine Probleme.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## at021971 (27. Januar 2012)

@Markusdr: Wenn Du tatsächlich gedenkst wegen eines Bikekaufs von Hamburg bis nach Cochem zu fahren, sollltes Du vielleicht auf dem Weg dahin einen Abstecker hier in Schermbeck bei www.s-tec-sports.de machen. Die haben auch viele Rotwild Bikes und wenn man mit ihnen redet auch zu äußerst attraktiven Konditionen.


----------



## Markusdr (27. Januar 2012)

Moin,

ich denk drÃ¼ber nach. Ich bin beruflich einmal die Woche in Braunschweig, da kann man auf dem RÃ¼ckweg gut mal in Hameln vorbeifahren. Aber auch nach Cochem wÃ¼rde ich fahren. Okay, man ist nen Tag unterwegs und verbraucht 100â¬ Sprit aber wenn man dafÃ¼r guten Service, tolle Preise und nen guten Kaffee bekommen hat, ist das in meinen Augen okay. Ich finde einfach wenn man nen Rad fÃ¼r 3000â¬ kauft, sich vielleicht nicht ganz sicher ist etc. dann sollte man schon nen Tag investieren und "etwas" Fahrt nicht scheuen. Hier in Hamburg gibt's halt nicht viel und die Singlespeeds sind einfach mehr gefragt. =). 

Wichtig ist fÃ¼r mich die Auswahl und da will ich mal auf einem x1 sitzen kÃ¶nnen, mal auf einem C1 und dann mal auf einem 29er und das ist hier nicht mÃ¶glich bzw. das Angebot aus Trittau war einfach nicht attraktive. 

GruÃ Markus


----------



## Blinddarm (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

nochmals Danke für die Antworten. Auch Danke für das Angebot der Probefahrt.

Da der Hamburger Händler ja auch eher bescheidene Kritik bekommen hat, werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal nach Schermbeck und/oder Hameln fahren, um nach vorheriger telefonischer Anfrage mal ein C1 oder X1 (!) zu treten. Außerdem bieten beide Händler ja auch einen Webshop.

Zusätzlich werde ich "Rotwild" telefonisch meine Händlererfahrungen mitteilen. Mal sehen .

Bei 192 cm Gesamthöhe und 91 cm Schrittlänge brauche ich wohl eher einen Rahmen in XL als in L. Und ein 29er würde wohl auch optisch besser passen.
Allerdings habe ich Bilder von 29er bisher nur mit kleinen Rahmen gesehen und da sehen sie ja eher gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.

Schön wären natürlich, zum vergleichen, Bilder von 26er und 29er mit XL oder L Rahmen.
Wenn also jemand welche hat: 

Gruß an alle vom

Blinddarm


----------



## Blinddarm (27. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Wichtig ist für mich die Auswahl und da will ich mal auf einem x1 sitzen können, mal auf einem C1 und dann mal auf einem 29er und das ist hier nicht möglich bzw. das Angebot aus Trittau war einfach nicht attraktive.


Moin, in Kiel gibts doch den Picocycles, wäre für dich doch nicht so weit zu fahren.
Nur mal so ne Idee von mir .

Gruß vom Blinddarm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (27. Januar 2012)

Auswahl gibt es da genug. Der Laden ist auf einem alten Bauerhof. Als Ausstellungsäume dienen zwei umgebaute Ställe (im Bild unten) mit je zwei Etagen. Ein weiterer Stall wird als Lager für die Bikes & Parts genutzt. Preise im Online Shop sind nicht unbedingt die, die man dann wirklich bezahlt. Die Hersteller haben da wohl ein Auge drauf.


----------



## Blinddarm (27. Januar 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Der Laden ist auf einem alten Bauerhof. Als Ausstellungsäume dienen zwei umgebaute Ställe (im Bild unten) mit je zwei Etagen. Ein weiterer Stall wird als Lager für die Bikes & Parts genutzt


Das hat doch mal Stil. Und hört sich nach einem feinen Laden an.


Gruß vom Blinddarm, der mal selbstständiger Landwirt war.


----------



## at021971 (27. Januar 2012)

Hier gibt es noch ein paar Eindrücke von Innen.


----------



## at021971 (27. Januar 2012)

Gerade auf IBC veröffentlich, die Story von Manfred Stromberg und seinem R.X2: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/01/27/arbeitsgeraet-rotwild-x2-von-manfred-stromberg/


----------



## grosser (28. Januar 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Gerade auf IBC veröffentlich die Story von Manfred Stromberg und sein R.X2: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/01/27/arbeitsgeraet-rotwild-x2-von-manfred-stromberg/



Geiler Bericht!
Dann bin ich ja gar nicht alleine mit einer 36er Fox im X1/X2 

Der CaneCreek Angleset mit 1° Versatz im X2 hört sich interessant an.


----------



## Orakel (28. Januar 2012)

der Manni ist schon ne coole socke.
Die 36er Fox kommt an seinem X2 richtig gut rüber, schmutzige sachen sag ich zum 2erle nicht, ich mach sie.
Dem Manni kann ich zustimmen, das Gefühl dass das X2 am Limit gebaut/Konstruiert wäre habe ich auch nicht, gramm mässig könnte da noch ewtas gehn wenn man die Konkurenz betrachtet. Möchte ich das  
Bin schonmal auf die 2013er Generation gespannt  Wenn wir auch erst am Anfang 2012 stehn


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2012)

Jaja, der Manni.

Er ist 2010 auf der Liteville TrailTrophy in Latsch schon mit einem Prototyp vom E1 rumgefahren.
Als Fotograf.
Der Dämpfer war voller Setup Informationen.

Am Prototyp war übrigens in den Umlenkhebel ein "E1" in 3D "aufgetragen", bzw. ausgefäst.

Der Manni ist sogar so cool, dass er mich nach Ersatzschlauch gefragt.
Ohne dabei zu bemerken, dass ich im Startblock mit 200 Puls stand und in 20sec. starten sollte.
Er hatte aber Verständnis dass ich ihm keinen geben konnte.
Vielleicht wollte er mich auch nur etwas ablenken.................


----------



## Orakel (28. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollte er mich auch nur etwas ablenken.................


als starken Konkurrent den er in dir gesehn hat, hat er in die tiefen der psychologie gegriffen 

PS:Manni fährt den RQ


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2012)

Der Manni ist gar nicht mitgefahren.
Er hat dort Fotos gemacht.
Konkurenz bin ich für ihn nur in sofern, dass ich auf der Strecke liege und ihn so behinderen kann.
Der fährt schon in einer anderen Liga.
Aber Fahrwerkstechnisch scheinen wir auf der gleichen Wellenlänge zu liegen.


----------



## Knete (28. Januar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2012)

geniales Fahrwerk!
Sauberes Bike, wann kann ich meins mal vorbei bringen?


----------



## TOM4 (28. Januar 2012)

Ah - sauberes fahrwerk/rad: wie macht ihr das im winter - wenns mal ein wenig schlammiger ist - wie reinigt ihr euer rad nach der ausfahrt? Ich wohn in einem einfamilienhaus und hab witterungsbedingt mein gartenwasser abgedreht, um eventuelle frostschäden zu vermeiden und immer nach der ausfahrt zur tanke möcht ich auch nicht!

Hat wer einen tipp?


----------



## at021971 (28. Januar 2012)

Ganz einfach. Ein Eimer mit warmen Wassen, ein Schwamm und schon blitzt das Bike wieder.


----------



## TOM4 (28. Januar 2012)

soweit wars mir klar - nur wie trocknen, damit nix einfriert?


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Januar 2012)

Sich einen Bikekeller zulegen, dann frieren sie nicht ein und können schön trocknen.


----------



## at021971 (28. Januar 2012)

Mit warmen Wasser friert da nix so schnell und Du machts das Bike ja auch mit einem Lappen wieder trocken.


----------



## TOM4 (28. Januar 2012)

Du glüüüücklicher!!
Keller wäre vorhanden - nur muss ich mitn radl durchs haus und wenn ich jedesmal eine riesen sauerei mach, dann kann ich gleich mitn radl in den keller ziehen!

Muss mir da was einfallen lassen.


----------



## at021971 (28. Januar 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Sich einen Bikekeller zulegen, dann frieren sie nicht ein und können schön trocknen.


 
Jürgen, ich sehe da Deine beidem Neuzugänge von Specialized. Hast Du mal ein paar bessere Photos von den beiden. In Dein Photoalbum haben sie es ja noch nicht geschafft.


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Januar 2012)

Ich habe glücklicherweise einen Zugang zum Garten vom Keller aus, da unser Haus etwas Hanglage hat. So habe ich mir auf der Innenseite von meiner Bikewerkstatt noch einen Wasseranschluss installiert, den ich im Winter nicht abdrehen muss. Im Sommer nutze ich Regenwasser mit einer Pumpe zum Bikewaschen. 





Wir haben uns das Haus bikegerecht gekauft. 

Kleine Anekdote nebenbei: Zu einer Hausbesichtigung sind wir mit einem Bike angereist um zu testen wie gut es sich in den Keller vom Erdgeschoss aus tragen lässt. Hat nicht gut funktioniert und haben das Haus dann auch nicht gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (28. Januar 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Jürgen, ich sehe da Deine beidem Neuzugänge von Specialized. Hast Du mal ein paar bessere Photos von den beiden. In Dein Photoalbum haben sie es ja noch nicht geschafft.



Auf meiner Homepage siehst du schon ein paar Fotos von den beiden Species. Klick hier


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2012)

kannst du nicht an der Tanke vorbei fahren?
Wir haben eine hier, da pinkelt das Wasser aus dem Hochdruckreiniger wenn man nix reinwirft.
Das klappt, macht nix kaputt.

Und wenn ich dann noch 4km nach Hause fahre wird das Bike wieder trocken.
Wichtig! Dabei werden auch die Schmiermittel in den Lagern wieder verteilt falls doch mal was reingekommen ist.
Zu Hause dann schmieren/ duschen/ essen/ Wein trinken/ schlafen....


----------



## Knete (28. Januar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> geniales Fahrwerk!
> Sauberes Bike, wann kann ich meins mal vorbei bringen?



Danke Dir übrigens vielen Dank mit dem Tip zur VAN


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2012)

gerne.
schon gefahren?


----------



## Knete (28. Januar 2012)

ne Runde um Block aber zur Fahrwerksbeurteilung def. zu wenig,es schneit dann regnet wieder dann schneits dann.....


----------



## Orakel (28. Januar 2012)

bei mir bleibt das Bike auch mal ein paar Wochen ungeputzt in der Garage stehn, gerade in der jetzigen jahreszeit. Muss das abkönnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (28. Januar 2012)

@jmr: also das mitn haus nach rad aussuchen, nenn ich mal prioritäten setzen!!

@rockyrider: tanke ist da, aber hätt gerne eine zuhauselösung. 

@orakel: danke, ich dachte ich behandel als einziger meine rotwilds nicht sooo 100%ig gut! meine müssen auch im sommer mal eine zeitlang im tarnlook aushalten!


----------



## Orakel (28. Januar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> @orakel: danke, ich dachte ich behandel als einziger meine rotwilds nicht sooo 100%ig gut! meine müssen auch im sommer mal eine zeitlang im tarnlook aushalten!


In der freien Wildbahn oder im Gehege sind die auch nicht immer fein säuberlich


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2012)

na ja, irgendwann tritt man nur noch den dreck in der kette.
dann mache ich es sauber.

@tom: Es gibt doch noch diese gelben Pumpbehälter (irgendjemand weiß sicher wie die heißen)
Kauf dir doch im Baumarkt so eine Düngerspritze, das geht langsam, aber klappt.


----------



## Snowman_NA (28. Januar 2012)

so...liebe forumsgemeinde,

ich war heute bei schaltwerk in cochem und habe eine kleine probefahrt auf einem C1 gemacht und mich dann für ein C2 PRO entschieden - modifikationen: 400er carbon-sattelstütze und ein 110mm vorbau anstatt dem standard-100er.

matthias war supernett und hat mich top beraten. 

vielen dank auch an die zahlreichen tipps hier im forum - speziell an RockyRider66 und at021971 !

jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich das bike bald abholen kann und dann folgen auch bilder.

viele grüße und einen schönen abend euch allen!
Snowman_NA

PS: hammer fand ich auch einen etwas älteren herrn (ca. 50), der ein gecustomizedes E1 abgeholt hat. war echt tolle stimmung im laden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2012)

na dann hau rin!
Viel Spaß mit dem Ding..............


----------



## Orakel (28. Januar 2012)

Glückwunsch zum C1


----------



## Snowman_NA (28. Januar 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum C1



danke! ist aber ein C2


----------



## Blinddarm (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

einige Beiträge vorher ging es ja um die Reinigung der Bikes. Da muss ich mal auf ein Gerät hinweisen, das ich mir demnächst für meine vierbeinigen Freunde anschaffen werde. Die sind nämlich auf den Sportveranstaltungen oft sehr verschwitzt und nicht überall gibt es Pferdeduschen.

Und was für Pferde gut ist, kann für Bikes nicht schlecht sein.

Achso, beinahe vergessen: Pferdedusche.

Gruß vom Blinddarm


----------



## TOM4 (28. Januar 2012)

Jaaaa! Jetzt hats aber wieder geklingelt! Ich hab das schon mal gesehen.... und zwar in der bike 12/2011 das ding heisst âdirtworker" - www.dirtworker.de - preislich auch etwas gÃ¼nstiger ~150,- lt. bike! daaanke blinddarm!

p.s.: seht euch bitte die rÃ¤der an, die sie auf ihrer homepage reinigen!!


----------



## at021971 (28. Januar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> so...liebe forumsgemeinde,
> 
> ich war heute bei schaltwerk in cochem und habe eine kleine probefahrt auf einem C1 gemacht und mich dann für ein C2 PRO entschieden - modifikationen: 400er carbon-sattelstütze und ein 110mm vorbau anstatt dem standard-100er.
> 
> ...


 
Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. Das R.C2 FS ist ein sehr schönes Bike. Würde ich auch wählen, wenn es ein Tourenfully werden soll und noch ein Alu Bike im Fahrpark ist, das man ungestraft auf einem Heckträger transportieren kann.



Snowman_NA schrieb:


> ...PS: hammer fand ich auch einen etwas älteren herrn (ca. 50), der ein gecustomizedes E1 abgeholt hat. war echt tolle stimmung im laden.


 
Hallo gehts noch, 50zig und etwas älterer Herr?!?!?  Wie sich das anhört. Glaube ich fühl mich plötzlich alt. Irgendwie Zeit das Biken an den Nagel zu hängen. Klar, in so einem biblischen Alter ist man ja eh mehr oder weniger reif für den Rollator...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowman_NA (28. Januar 2012)

at021971 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. Das R.C2 FS ist ein sehr schönes Bike. Würde ich auch wählen, wenn es ein Tourenfully werden soll und noch ein Alu Bike im Fahrpark ist, das man ungestraft auf einem Heckträger transportieren kann.



danke! das C1 sieht schon hammer aus und fährt auch super. aber irgendwie hat mich dann doch die formensprache beim carbonmodell X2 umgehauen. daher hab ich mich dann auch beim C-modell für die carbonvariante entschieden - auch wenn ich es noch nicht live gesehen habe. 



			
				at021971 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo gehts noch, 50zig und etwas älterer Herr?!?!?  Wie sich das anhört. Glaube ich fühl mich plötzlich alt. Irgendwie Zeit das Biken an den Nagel zu hängen. Klar, in so einem biblischen Alter ist man ja eh mehr oder weniger reif für den Rollator...



 war mir fast klar, dass sowas kommt. war auch nicht so gemeint - ehrlich!
ich fand halt die kombination aus "älterem" herr und E1 irgendwie interessant. hab ich mir nur gedacht...respekt  . 
so ein E1 ist ja nicht gerade ein leichtgewicht.


----------



## kpbaussmann (28. Januar 2012)

hihi....vielleicht könnten wir ja ein Rotwild-Rentner-Unterforum aufmachen...Generation 50+ oder ähnlich....könnte eine interessante Statistik werden 
achja.....KP, geboren Januar 1960

LG..KP


----------



## grosser (28. Januar 2012)

kpbaussmann schrieb:


> hihi....vielleicht könnten wir ja ein Rotwild-Rentner-Unterforum aufmachen...Generation 50+ oder ähnlich....könnte eine interessante Statistik werden
> achja.....KP, geboren Januar 1960
> 
> LG..KP



Hallo gehts noch, 50zig und etwas älterer Herr?!?!?

Hee Aldder,
geb. juni 1957

ich habe sogar noch eine Rechnung von meinem 1. Klein Rahmen 10.02.1990


----------



## Snowman_NA (28. Januar 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo gehts noch, 50zig und etwas älterer Herr?!?!?
> 
> Hee Aldder,
> geb. juni 1957
> ...



oh mein gott...
was habe ich da nur angerichtet??? 

fühlt euch bitte nicht auf den schlips getreten...ich habs doch nicht so gemeint... 

grüße, snowman_na


----------



## kpbaussmann (28. Januar 2012)

hihi....quark, man muss dazu stehen....als ich noch 20 war, da waren die 50+ wirklich schon alt und meistens auch nicht mehr fit....was solls.
Ich will ja nicht mit dem Spruch "Man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt" kommen.
Ausserdem....dein Pech, wir wissen wie du aussiehst ;-)
man wird sich irgendwo treffen.....evtl. ist es dunkel....irgendwo im Wald....einsam....keine Menschenseele......das wird doch lustig ;-)

LG..KP


----------



## Blinddarm (28. Januar 2012)

kpbaussmann schrieb:


> achja.....KP, geboren Januar 1960





grosser schrieb:


> geb. juni 1957



Blinddarm, geboren Februar 1960.


----------



## Snowman_NA (28. Januar 2012)

kpbaussmann schrieb:


> hihi....quark, man muss dazu stehen....als ich noch 20 war, da waren die 50+ wirklich schon alt und meistens auch nicht mehr fit....was solls.
> Ich will ja nicht mit dem Spruch "Man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt" kommen.
> Ausserdem....dein Pech, wir wissen wie du aussiehst ;-)
> man wird sich irgendwo treffen.....evtl. ist es dunkel....irgendwo im Wald....einsam....keine Menschenseele......das wird doch lustig ;-)
> ...



Maaaaaaaammmiiiiiiiii!!! 

hast ja recht mit dem spruch.

ja, das bild is mal irgendwie voll dämlich...muss halt bald mal eins auf dem rotwild her. 

ich oute mich dann mal...baujahr ´81.


----------



## Blinddarm (28. Januar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> ich oute mich dann mal...baujahr ´81.


Echt? Und warum hast du dir dann ein Rentner-Rad geholt?







Nee, Späßle gemacht. Gratulation zum Rentner, äh ...,  C2.


----------



## Orakel (29. Januar 2012)

huch, dann bin ich ja gar nicht einer der Ältesten hier 
Ich hab auch noch die Rechnung vom ersten MTB, war seiner Zeit ein Fisher (Gary) AL1. Eins der ersten Alubikes auf/am Markt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Januar 2012)

kpbaussmann schrieb:


> ........... "Man ist so alt wie man sich *an*fühlt" .............



Und ich hab noch die Rechnung von meinem ersten Kettler- Alu- Rad, dürfte so 1986 gewesen sein.
Das war der eine oder andere hier noch flüssig......


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Januar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> war mir fast klar, dass sowas kommt. war auch nicht so gemeint - ehrlich!
> ich fand halt die kombination aus "älterem" herr und E1 irgendwie interessant. hab ich mir nur gedacht...respekt  .
> so ein E1 ist ja nicht gerade ein leichtgewicht.



Wie sagt man so schön: Mit zunehmendem Alter erhöht sich auch der Federweg.

Ich hab mit 0 mm angefangen an einem Stahlrennrad. In ein paar Wochen bin ich 40 und immerhin schon bei 130 mm angelangt. Wenn die Prognose stimmt, dann bin ich mit 50 auch bei 180 mm.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. Januar 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wie sagt man so schön: Mit zunehmendem Alter erhöht sich auch der Federweg.
> 
> Ich hab mit 0 mm angefangen an einem Stahlrennrad. In ein paar Wochen bin ich 40 und immerhin schon bei 130 mm angelangt. Wenn die Prognose stimmt, dann bin ich mit 50 auch bei 180 mm.


LOL

Wenn Du mit 40 schon bei 130 bist kehrt sich das irgendwann wieder um

Schau mich an, Steinbock-Jahrgang 1960, und wieder bei (fast, weil das Focus raven 29er einen flexartigen Carbonrahmen hat und ich noch zusätzlich die syntace P6 carbon hiflex-SS montiere) Null mm Federweg angekommen...
LG, Günther


----------



## Orakel (29. Januar 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit 40 schon bei 130 bist kehrt sich das irgendwann wieder um


so könnte das bei mir dann sein wenn die 5 vorne steht


----------



## Markusdr (29. Januar 2012)

Was hier alles passiert, wenn man mal 2 Tage nicht reinguckt =).​ 
@Snowman_NA: Glückwunsch zum C2. Hast Du Dir auch ein X-Modell angesehen? Oder bist Du direkt bei C geblieben?

@Rotwild putzen: Diese gelben Dinger im Baumarkt nennen sich: Drucksprühgerät. Kosten schmales Geld und sind ganz praktisch. Ich hab son Ding, aber vergleichbar mit den elektrischen ist es sicher nicht. Es gibt aber auch im Bereich derelektrischen welche mit Akku, aber da weiß ich nicht, wie die Leistung wirklich ist. Ich putz aber auch nicht immer =).

Und dann nochmal wieder zum LRS: DT SWISS RC16 RWS der ja den X1800 ähnlich sein soll. Der X1800 ist ja doch eher ein sehr günstiger Satz. Sehe ich das falsch? Würde für mich nicht in das Konzept des restliches Bikes passen zumindest nicht bei der PRO-Version. Bei der Marathon-Version ist ja gleich der  XM 1550 TRICON drin und das wäre dann ein riesen Sprung. 


Gruß, Markus
​


----------



## Snowman_NA (29. Januar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Was hier alles passiert, wenn man mal 2 Tage nicht reinguckt =).​
> @Snowman_NA: Glückwunsch zum C2. Hast Du Dir auch ein X-Modell angesehen? Oder bist Du direkt bei C geblieben?
> 
> Und dann nochmal wieder zum LRS: DT SWISS RC16 RWS der ja den X1800 ähnlich sein soll. Der X1800 ist ja doch eher ein sehr günstiger Satz. Sehe ich das falsch? Würde für mich nicht in das Konzept des restliches Bikes passen zumindest nicht bei der PRO-Version. Bei der Marathon-Version ist ja gleich der  XM 1550 TRICON drin und das wäre dann ein riesen Sprung.
> ...



hi markus,

ja, ich habe mir das X1 und das X2 auch nochmal angesehen. aber ich hatte für mich vorab schon entschieden, dass für mich und meine ansprüche aktuell und in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren die 120mm ausreichend sind. 
wenn ich dann später (vllt. wenn eine 4 vorne steht *ggg*), der überzeugung bin, dass es mehr federweg sein soll, dann hat matthias von schaltwerk sicher nichts dagegen, wenn ich mir noch ein X2 ordere. 
wenn du beim X-modell landest und es finanziell passt, dann nimm das X2. es sieht einfach nur geil aus...finde ich!

meine freundin hat sich innerlich nur kaputt gelacht...sie meinte auf der rückfahrt..."ihr wart in dem laden wie die kleinen kinder, die im spielzeugparadies abgegeben werden." 

zum laufradsatz: matthias meinte auch, dass der RC16 wohl dem X1800 recht ähnlich sei. klar gibt es bessere laufradsätze...aber ich fand ihn akzeptabel zu beschleunigen...kann man natürlich so auf ein paar parkplatzrunden und auf dem radweg an der mosel entlang nicht so richtig beurteilen.
du kannst ja auch mit dem händler reden, dass du einen besseren LRS möchtest. ist sicher kein thema. oder du nimmst das rad wie es ist, verkloppst den LRS und holst dir einen deiner wahl...

grüße, snowman_na


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (29. Januar 2012)

Für die Tricon XM1550 legst Du aber gleich mal 500 EUR mehr auf den Tisch. Und zu bedenken wäre auch, dass man bei diesen nur selbst wieder etwas richten kann kann, wenn man sich die speziellen Speichen in den verschiedenen Längen und Ausführungen (Aero Light & New Aero) kauft, sowie die speziellen Nippel für Felge und Nabe zulegt. Gegebenenfalls wären auch ein paar Schiffchen nicht schlecht. Von DT Swiss gibt dafür mittlerweile ein Service Kit für rund 56 EUR. Dazu kommt dann noch das Werkzeug für die Torx Speichen- und Nabennippel. 

Ich fahre eine Satz der ersten Tricon XM1550 am R.GT1 und kann bisher nichts Negatives berichten. Sie sind relativ leicht und heute bis 100 kg (meine noch bis 110 kg) zugelassen. Der X1800 LRS enden ja schon bei 90 kg.


----------



## Markusdr (29. Januar 2012)

Okay, ich wiege 75kg. Das ist nicht das Problem, vielleicht sind die "X1800" ja auch nicht schlecht, aber die 1550 sind doch etwas leichter und sicher auch in anderen Eigenschaften besser =). Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur ne "Einbildung" von mir?


----------



## Snowman_NA (29. Januar 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Der X1800 LRS enden ja schon bei 90 kg.



öööhmm...wo hast du das denn her? auf der dt swiss seite finde ich diese angabe nicht.

dann hätte ich unter umständen ein problem...reines kampfgewicht ohne klamotten und rucksack 93kg. geht also mit gepäck schon an die 100kg ran.


----------



## at021971 (29. Januar 2012)

Vor allem sind die mit 19,5 mm Innenbreitefür breitere Reifen geeignet. Die X1800 bieten hier ja nur 17 mm. Die M1800 würden hier sicherlich mehr Sinn machen, wenn Du 500 EUR zusätzliche Euros nicht ausgeben magst. Die bieten auch 19,5 mm Innenbreite. Sind etwas leichter als die X1800 und man bekommt bei einem Mehrpreis von 100 - 200 EUR deutlich günstiger weg als bei den Tricon.

Aber die 300 g, die die Tricon weniger wiegen merkst Du beim Beschleunigen und im Energieverbrauch auf längeren Touren deutlich.


----------



## at021971 (29. Januar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> öööhmm...wo hast du das denn her? auf der dt swiss seite finde ich diese angabe nicht....


 
Doch in den Specs: http://www.dtswiss.ch/getdoc/8e0706f4-3e76-40ff-884f-813cad9c849d/TechnicalDatasheet.aspx

Aber die halten auch 100 kg aus. Die Frage ist nur wie lange und bei welcher Belastung. Mein Freund ist die auch mit 100 kg gefahren . Er hat sie aber dann igendwann zur Revision gegeben. Seit dem gehen sie besser.


----------



## Vincy (29. Januar 2012)

Den X1800 gibt es in verschiedenen Versionen (Centerlock, 6-Loch, Klinken, Zahnscheiben), daher auch unterschiedliche Preise und Gewichtsangaben (von ca 1700-1850g). 
Der M1800 wiegt ca 1870g.


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Januar 2012)

Ich hab meinen X1800 vom R.GT2 nach 2 Jahren und 2 Alpencrossen gegen einen M1600 ausgetauscht. Der ist stabiler und läuft etwas leichter. Der X1800 machte dann auch so langsam die Grätsche. Die Lager hatten Spiel. War mir zu riskant den nochmal mit in die Alpen zu nehmen. 
Aber nach Reparatur/Wartung lief er wieder völlig sorgenfrei zeitweise in meinem Ex-RCC 1.3 und anderen Bikes.

Mein Gewicht mit Rucksack und allem liegt wohl auch bei rund 100 kg.


----------



## Orakel (29. Januar 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen X1800 vom R.GT2 nach 2 Jahren und 2 Alpencrossen gegen einen M1600 ausgetauscht. Der ist stabiler und läuft etwas leichter.


Der M1600 läuft bei mir seit 2J. völlig problemlos


----------



## Snowman_NA (29. Januar 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen X1800 vom R.GT2 nach 2 Jahren und 2 Alpencrossen gegen einen M1600 ausgetauscht. Der ist stabiler und läuft etwas leichter. Der X1800 machte dann auch so langsam die Grätsche. Die Lager hatten Spiel. War mir zu riskant den nochmal mit in die Alpen zu nehmen.
> Aber nach Reparatur/Wartung lief er wieder völlig sorgenfrei zeitweise in meinem Ex-RCC 1.3 und anderen Bikes.
> 
> Mein Gewicht mit Rucksack und allem liegt wohl auch bei rund 100 kg.



ok. das stimmt mich schon wieder etwas zuversichtlicher bzgl. des gewichts.
was für reifen hattest du aufgezogen? in der spec (hab sie mittlerweile auch gefunden) steht ja max. 2.25. hätte schon gerne die option bis 2.4 aufziehen zu können.

werde nochmal mit matthias wegen eines anderen LRS reden.


----------



## Vincy (29. Januar 2012)

Da kannst den Tricon M1700 nehmen, den gibt es neuerdings auch in Black. Ist auch etwas preiswerter, als der Tricon XM1550. 
Den M1600 gibt es nur in dunkelsilber-grau, passt optisch nicht so ganz zu dem R.C2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (29. Januar 2012)

Blinddarm schrieb:


> Blinddarm, geboren Februar 1960.



Jungspund!

Im Bikemarkt war die ganze Zeit ein neuer Satz XM1550 Tricons für 449 Euro!


----------



## Markusdr (29. Januar 2012)

Was würde denn Sinn machen nach zu fragen beim C-Modell. Denn beim X Modell würde ich glaube ich die Räder drauf lassen, wenn ich eins nehmen würde, also die DT SWISS M1700 TRICON.

Aber aufs C-Modell würde ich doch etwas anderes nehmen wollen. Die Frage: Was? Bzw. was macht Sinn. Die 1550 sind natürlich ganz cool, preislich aber auch extrem. Das Gewicht ist natürlich, gerade in der rotierenden Masse schon was tolles. Tricon M1700? Vom Gewicht her auch okay oder? Und auch so, machen die einen ganz guten Eindruck.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## thommy_b (29. Januar 2012)

hat eigentlich mal jemand ausprobiert, auf ein x1er 2,6er Schlappen zu ziehen? mir scheint, als wäre da gar nicht genug platz?


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Januar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> ok. das stimmt mich schon wieder etwas zuversichtlicher bzgl. des gewichts.
> was für reifen hattest du aufgezogen? in der spec (hab sie mittlerweile auch gefunden) steht ja max. 2.25. hätte schon gerne die option bis 2.4 aufziehen zu können.
> 
> werde nochmal mit matthias wegen eines anderen LRS reden.



Hatte auf dem X1800 Nobby Nics in 2.25. Ursprünglich und beim Kauf des GT2 waren aber Mountain King in 2.4 drauf gewesen. Passen also auch.


----------



## Snowman_NA (29. Januar 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hatte auf dem X1800 Nobby Nics in 2.25. Ursprünglich und beim Kauf des GT2 waren aber Mountain King in 2.4 drauf gewesen. Passen also auch.



danke dir!


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Januar 2012)

thommy_b schrieb:


> hat eigentlich mal jemand ausprobiert, auf ein x1er 2,6er Schlappen zu ziehen? mir scheint, als wäre da gar nicht genug platz?



Die Breite ginge vent. noch.
Aber in der Höhe wird es (beim 2010er) dann sehr knapp.
Die 2,4er RQ hab ich schon drauf gesehen, aber oden zwischen den Sitzstreben ist es eng.

Oder wurde das Verbindungsteil 2011geändert/ ausgefräst, so wie beim E1?


----------



## thommy_b (30. Januar 2012)

2,4er hab  ich drauf. Das geht, ist aber in der Tat nicht riesig viel Raum... glaube mehr geht weder von der Höhe noch von der Breite...


----------



## Snowman_NA (30. Januar 2012)

ich habe heute nochmal mit matthias von schaltwerk gesprochen.
er hat das auch bestätigt, was jmr-biking schon gesagt hat.
ich lasse jetzt den rc16 erstmal drauf und es kommen 2.35er nobby nics drauf.

der tricon 1550 ist dann halt die 1. tuning-maßnahme. werde ich aber erst nächstes jahr angehen, will den familienfrieden nicht gefährden. :-D


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Januar 2012)

Hier nochmal zur Veranschaulichung. So war 2009 der Auslieferungszustand meines R.GT2:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (31. Januar 2012)

Irgendwie spannend:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/17077420539...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_560wt_1110


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Januar 2012)

Das ist auch spannend: 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/230738594608?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Hätte da noch einen Rotwild Shuttle Cage Flaschenhalter abzugeben.


----------



## Blinddarm (31. Januar 2012)

Ahoi,

ich habe eine Bitte: zwecks Rotwild-Kaufentscheidung hätte ich gerne ein Foto eines 29er X1 mit Rahmen in XL.
Die 29er in M sehen ja bescheiden aus gegenüber 26er in M. Und nun hoffe ich, das Räder und Rahmen beim 29er in XL besser zueinander passen.
Aber ich finde nirgends ein Foto .

Vielleicht hat hier ja jemand ein Foto oder einen Link?

Gruß vom Blinddarm


----------



## loui-w (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo Blinddarm, schau mal hier


----------



## Blinddarm (31. Januar 2012)

loui-w schrieb:


> Hallo Blinddarm, schau mal hier



Danke, aber ich habe keinen Facebook Zugang. Daher sehe ich nix, leider.

Gruß vom Blinddarm


----------



## loui-w (31. Januar 2012)

Naja, viel ist nicht zu erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. Januar 2012)

Salve!
Guckst Du


----------



## loui-w (31. Januar 2012)

Das sieht schon viel besser aus.


----------



## Snowman_NA (31. Januar 2012)

der unterschied ist mal echt heftig!


----------



## loui-w (31. Januar 2012)

Das X1 ist ein XL 29,das C1 im Hintergrund ist ein L 26.


----------



## Snowman_NA (31. Januar 2012)

schon klar. find den unterschied trotzdem schon sehr extrem.

btw: kann mein C2 voraussichtlich am 11.02. abholen *freu*


----------



## Blinddarm (31. Januar 2012)

Hey, Danke für das Bild

Also, auch wenn die Draufsicht nicht von der Seite ist, so kann man doch erkennen, das die Proportionen Räder/Rahmen doch besser zueinander passen als in Größe M.
Und großer optischer Unterschied ist im Steuerrohrbereich zu sehen: beim M-Rahmen sind Ober- und Unterrohr sehr gequetscht zusammengefügt und auch sehr weit verschweißt. Ganz anders beim XL-Rahmen: die beiden Rohre sind klar "getrennt" erkennbar und auch die Verschweißung geht nicht so weit ins Rahmendreieck.

(Aber vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ja noch Seitenansichten)

Gruß vom Blinddarm


----------



## thommy_b (1. Februar 2012)

also mir gefällt das 29er optisch nach wie vor nicht. Zum Glück ist das bei meiner Größe eh nicht sonderlich interessant. Ist halt ein Hype momentan...


----------



## Blinddarm (1. Februar 2012)

thommy_b schrieb:


> Ist halt ein Hype momentan...


Nöö. Eher endlich mal eine passende Alternative für lange Menschen.

Gruß vom Blinddarm, der bisher ein hartes 26er fährt.


----------



## Markusdr (1. Februar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> schon klar. find den unterschied trotzdem schon sehr extrem.
> 
> btw: kann mein C2 voraussichtlich am 11.02. abholen *freu*



abholen? Du hättest auch einfach meine Lieferadresse angeben können .

Ich wünsch Dir viel Freude damit. Berichte mal wies fährt =).
Hast Du auch auf nem 29" gesessen?

gruß, Markus


----------



## Snowman_NA (1. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> abholen? Du hättest auch einfach meine Lieferadresse angeben können .
> 
> Ich wünsch Dir viel Freude damit. Berichte mal wies fährt =).
> Hast Du auch auf nem 29" gesessen?
> ...



werde ich berichten...mal gucken, wann ich die erste ausfahrt mache...auf meinen standard-strecken rund um den feldberg ist es im moment haarig, weil viel schnee und eis. da habe ich mich am WE erst hingelegt...

auf einem 29" hab ich nicht gesessen. finde das C1 29" optisch nicht so prall. und da ich mich auf dem C1 26" in L wohl gefühlt habe, kam das 29" dann auch nicht in frage.

lg, florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (1. Februar 2012)

Blinddarm schrieb:


> Nöö. Eher endlich mal eine passende Alternative für lange Menschen.
> 
> Gruß vom Blinddarm, der bisher ein hartes 26er fährt.


 
Hallo,

ich bin doch überrascht wie gut das 29er X1 in XL ausschaut. Kein Vergleich zu den kleineren Rahmengrößen.
Und ob's nur ein verübergehender Hype ist, muss man selbst erfahren und für sich entscheiden.
Hat jemand hier aus dem Forum schon die beiden Konzepte im Gelände miteinander vergleichen können?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Februar 2012)

Ich kann nur wiedergeben, was Bekannte zu den 29" meinten:

"Gefühlt eher besser."

Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir in 3 Jahren bei Federwegen bis 140mm fast ausschließlich 29" haben.


----------



## Snowman_NA (1. Februar 2012)

ich zitiere mal den user "samwe" von seite 118:

"
Ich habe im Herbst ein Trek Superfly getestet, meine persönliche  Meinung: guter Rahmen, sehr steif, Fahrwerk mit Fox auch ok. Hat ein  ähnliches Preis/Leistungsverhältnis wie Rotwild, allerdings in meinen  Augen bei weitem nicht den Kultstatus. Ist eher aus optischen Gründen  ausgeschieden, tech. voll ok.
Da war auch mein erster Versuch mit einem 29er und ich war echt  begeistert! Ich habs auch ganz bewust auf meiner Heimrunde getestet, um  wirklich einen unterschied zu meinem alten Bike ( CUBE AMS ) zu  erhalten. Traktion gerade bei "Schlüsselstellen" uphill mit Wurzeln und  kleinen Steinstufen um sehr viel besser als mit meinem 26er. Gerade bei  Hindernissen bis ca. 10cm Höhe ist der Unterschied für mich am größten.  Ob die Wendigkeit wie viel beschrieben wirklich schlechter ist, kann ich  nicht bestätigen, bei den beiden Spitzkehren in der Runde bin ich auch  nicht schlechter rumgekommen als mit dem 26er. An die etwas höhere  Sitzposition muss man sich sicher gewöhnen. Mit meiner Größe ( 183, SL  89 ) ist das 29er sicher eine gute Überlegung. Ich glaub aber dass ich  mich unter 175 nicht für ein 29er entscheiden würde.
Scott Spark elite: war eine Enttäuschung, wenig stabil ( speziell die  verbaute SID) und mir mit 100mm ein bisschen zu wenig Federweg. Toll war  aber das TwinLook System, speziell im halb Modus 1a im Uphill!

Mit dem C1 konnte ich nur eine kleine Runde drehen, war aber auf Anhieb  begeistert davon. Tolles Fahrwerk ohne wippen, super steif und  Spurstabil. Lediglich der in der Comp verbauten LRS war echt spührbar  träger als ein leichter LRS. Ich gebe auf das C1 einen ZTR Crest mit  King/Kong und R.Ron

Ich stell aber gern einen kleinen erste Lage Bericht ein wenn ich es das erste Mal über meine Hausrunde jage.

sg
Werner 		"


----------



## Blinddarm (1. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir in 3 Jahren bei Federwegen bis 140mm fast ausschließlich 29" haben.


Das wäre schade, denn beide Radgrößen habe doch ihre Berechtigung. 

Gruß vom Blinddarm


----------



## Vette08 (1. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht ein interessanter Beitrag für den ein oder anderen über die Weiterentwicklung des RP23: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Long-term-review-Fox-2012-Factory-Float-RP23.html

Es scheint sich doch einiges getan zu haben (alleine schon wenn man die Erfahrungen zum X1-Hinterbau liest). 
Hat mal jemand ein älteres C1 mit RP23 (z.B.: 2009 ) gegen das X1 getestet?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Februar 2012)

Vette08 schrieb:


> ............Hat mal jemand ein älteres C1 mit RP23 (z.B.: 2009 ) gegen das X1 getestet?



Hab ich nicht, wäre auch ein schwerer Vergleich.
Nicht nur wegen des größeren Federweges des X1.
Selbst ein gleich gearteter Hinterbau hat daran zu beißen.
Ich habe noch keinen vergleichbaren gefunden.


----------



## Vincy (2. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir in 3 Jahren bei Federwegen bis 140mm fast ausschließlich 29" haben.


 
Das bezweifle. Da steht uns ja schon für 2013 eine neue Generation bevor, die 650B. 
http://bicycling.com/blogs/thestraightdirt/2012/01/26/prepare-for-the-650b-wheel-size-revolution/


----------



## Kiefer (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo

Hier ein paar Bilder vom 29er X1 aus dem Nachbarforum.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=500738&page=6&highlight=rotwild

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (2. Februar 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hier ein paar Bilder vom 29er X1 aus dem Nachbarforum.
> 
> ...


traut sich der User wegen seinem Nickname hier nicht her
so sind wir ja nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (2. Februar 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> traut sich der User wegen seinem Nickname hier nicht her
> so sind wir ja nicht



nein, nein, trauen schon, hab nur magels Zeit selten die Musse mal alle Themenbereiche hier durchzusehen, gehe lieber raus auf's Bike dann...

Aber man hatte mich gebeten hier den Fahrbericht zu posten...

Bitteschön:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=500738&page=6&highlight=rotwild


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Februar 2012)

@svenniLiteville:
Netter Berich über das X1.
Allerdings kann ein BoostValve eigentlich nicht zwischen Wiegetritt und normalem Fahrmodus unterscheiden.
Das BoostValve arbeitet LAGEabhängig, nicht Geschwindigkeitsabhängig.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (2. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @svenniLiteville:
> Netter Berich über das X1.
> Allerdings kann ein BoostValve eigentlich nicht zwischen Wiegetritt und normalem Fahrmodus unterscheiden.
> Das BoostValve arbeitet LAGEabhängig, nicht Geschwindigkeitsabhängig.



Laut Toxo arbeitet es nach dem Trägheitsprinzip (wie der Braindämpfer), nur dass das Trägheitsbauteil ein kleines Loch hat wo noch Öl durchliesst. Fährt man über feinen Kiesel, ist die Plattform deutlich spürbar, auch im Wiegetritt ist der Unterschied zum offenen Dämpfer gravierend. Wird die Strecke gröber (weil die Schläge nicht nur langhubiger sondern auch schneller werden) wird's fluffy. Dies funktioniert nicht positionsabhängig sondern bei jedem SAG.


----------



## Blinddarm (2. Februar 2012)

Moin Svenni,

du hast ja wohl Rahmengröße L, passt das denn mit deinen 190 cm? Warum nicht XL?

Gruß vom Blinddarm


----------



## SvenniLiteville (2. Februar 2012)

Blinddarm schrieb:


> Moin Svenni,
> 
> du hast ja wohl Rahmengröße L, passt das denn mit deinen 190 cm? Warum nicht XL?
> 
> Gruß vom Blinddarm



das hatte ich doch in dem Bericht beschrieben (75mm! Vorbau), außerdem ist das Sitzrohr so hoch, dass die Sattelstütze auf der Scala auf 3 von 12 Einheiten steht. Die Überstandshöhe ist auch noch relativ hoch für'n AM

hier nochmal der Link zum Bericht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=500738&page=6&highlight=rotwild


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Februar 2012)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Laut Toxo arbeitet es nach dem Trägheitsprinzip (wie der Braindämpfer), nur dass das Trägheitsbauteil ein kleines Loch hat wo noch Öl durchliesst. Fährt man über feinen Kiesel, ist die Plattform deutlich spürbar, auch im Wiegetritt ist der Unterschied zum offenen Dämpfer gravierend. Wird die Strecke gröber (weil die Schläge nicht nur langhubiger sondern auch schneller werden) wird's fluffy. Dies funktioniert nicht positionsabhängig sondern bei jedem SAG.



Da hat man dir nicht die Wahrheit gesagt.

Das BoostVale hat nix mit dem ProPedal zu tun.
Es reagiert auch nicht auf Unebenheiten, sondern ausschließlich auf den Hub.
Es ist ein weiteres Bauteil neben dem PP.
Im Prinzip handelt es sich um einen integrierten Ausgleichsbehälter.
Die Druckstufe nimmt mit dem Weg einfach zu, also sensibles Ansprechen mit wenig Druckstufe und trotzdem Durchschlagschutz am Ende des Hubes.

Und mit Brain- Technik hat es noch weniger zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samwe (2. Februar 2012)

Ich habe gestern mein Rotwild C1 bekommen!!
Ist zwar noch eine "Baustelle" weil die Lager für die X0 erst bestellt werden mussten, aber eine Bastelnacht hab ich schon hinter mir  

Original hatte es in Größe L mit der Marathon Ausstattung 13,1kg.
Gewogen mit der Kurbel, Pedalen, Kette und die noch fehlenden Lager eingerechnet kommt es jetzt auf 12,5kg.
Mit dem auch noch fehlenden ZTR LRS, RR und tubless müsste es auf 11,9kg kommen.

Ich hoffe ich bekomme die Lager bald, freu mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt.

sg


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Februar 2012)

Gratuliere!
Basten im Winter kann ist was Feines, wenn der Winter nicht zu lang word.


----------



## TrailProf (2. Februar 2012)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> nein, nein, trauen schon, hab nur magels Zeit selten die Musse mal alle Themenbereiche hier durchzusehen, gehe lieber raus auf's Bike dann...
> 
> Aber man hatte mich gebeten hier den Fahrbericht zu posten...
> 
> Bitteschön:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=500738&page=6&highlight=rotwild



Schöner Bericht, Danke! 
29er scheinen nun doch auch im AM-Bereich angekommen zu sein.
Aber der direkte Vergleich X1 26" vs. X1 29" steht noch aus.
Werd ich wohl spätestens beim Bikefestival in Willingen mal austesten.


----------



## TrailProf (2. Februar 2012)

Tres Schick,
Besonders der Vorbau sehr gefällt!
Was ist das für einer?


----------



## samwe (2. Februar 2012)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Tres Schick,
> Besonders der Vorbau sehr gefällt!
> Was ist das für einer?


 

Geändert hab ich bis jetzt:
Lenker Schmolke
Schaltung XX
Griffe Ergon
Vorbau Tune Geiles Teil 4.0
Sattel SQU Lab
Sattelstütze Tune Starkes Stück
Klemme Tune Würger
Flaschenhalter Tune Universal
Schaltwerk XX


----------



## Markusdr (3. Februar 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das bezweifle. Da steht uns ja schon für 2013 eine neue Generation bevor, die 650B.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Warum nennt man diesen Quatsch denn jetzt schon wieder 650B und nicht 27,5"?

Haben wir dann irgendwann sowas wie: 26", 29", 650B, 400C, XGH9, 1100110100... 42?


----------



## grosser (3. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Warum nennt man diesen Quatsch denn jetzt schon wieder 650B und nicht 27,5"?
> 
> Haben wir dann irgendwann sowas wie: 26", 29", 650B, 400C, XGH9, 1100110100... 42?



--> http://650b.webs.com/ ist eine alte Bezeichnung und gibt es schon länger!

das gibt es auch schon --> http://www.sandmanbikes.com/pages/DUI/homepage.html


----------



## grosser (3. Februar 2012)

x


----------



## Orakel (3. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Warum nennt man diesen Quatsch denn jetzt schon wieder 650B und nicht 27,5"?
> 
> Haben wir dann irgendwann sowas wie: 26", 29", 650B, 400C, XGH9, 1100110100... 42?


der Peter Schlitt (Rotwild) äussert sich zu dem Thema in der Bike 3/2012


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Februar 2012)

Hab mich heute wieder gefreut!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (3. Februar 2012)

schöne Bilder. Wars net a bissle Kalt zum Biken?


----------



## TOM4 (3. Februar 2012)

Sehr schönes E1! Hast den stock gefunden oder extra angefertigt!? fahrst du mit clips und was ist das am lenker (navi)?


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Februar 2012)

Dick angezogen kann man einen Quicky in der Mittagsonne wagen.
Dreht sich aber alles schwer und träge.

Den Stock habe ich extra angefertig und immer dabei.
Der dicke Klotz am Lenker ist mein guter alter HAC4 Tacho.


----------



## at021971 (3. Februar 2012)

Für die, die hier evtl. nach Laufrädern suchen. Bei Bike Components gibt es gerade die DT Swiss Tricon XM1550 in zwei Ausführungen für 549 EUR. 

*Version 26" Satz ( VR 15mm+HR ):*
- Einbaubreite Vorderrad: 15x100mm, Steckachse
- Einbaubreite Hinterrad: 10x135mm, Steckachse / DT RWS thru bolt

*Version 26" Satz ( VR+HR ):*
- Einbaubreite Vorderrad: 9x100mm, Steckachse / DT RWS thru bolt
- Einbaubreite Hinterrad: 10x135mm, Steckachse / DT RWS thru bolt

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26823_XM-1550-Tricon--MTB-Laufradsatz-.html


----------



## Snowman_NA (4. Februar 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Für die, die hier evtl. nach Laufrädern suchen. Bei Bike Components gibt es gerade die DT Swiss Tricon XM1550 in zwei Ausführungen für 549 EUR.
> 
> *Version 26" Satz ( VR 15mm+HR ):*
> - Einbaubreite Vorderrad: 15x100mm, Steckachse
> ...



verlockend. aber ich glaube, ich warte bis nächstes jahr...freundin läuft sonst amok.

und mal ne dumme frage...wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe, hat das c-modell weder vorne noch hinten steckachse...ich bräuchte dann also die 2. variante (VR+HR), korrekt?

grüße, snowman


----------



## at021971 (4. Februar 2012)

Das R.Cx hat in allen Varianten 9/10 mm Aufallenden. Kommt also einweder mit RWS Schnellspanner oder DT Swiss Thu Bolt RWS.


----------



## TOM4 (4. Februar 2012)

Du könntest natürlich die gunst der stunde nutzen und auch gleich eine neue gabel mit steckachse einbauen! (dann hat deine freundin einen wirklichen grund amok zu laufen!!)


----------



## Snowman_NA (4. Februar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Du könntest natürlich die gunst der stunde nutzen und auch gleich eine neue gabel mit steckachse einbauen! (dann hat deine freundin einen wirklichen grund amok zu laufen!!)



danke...ich verzichte... 

letztes jahr haus gebaut...war schon schwierig genug, das neue bike überhaupt durchzusetzen.


----------



## chris-2 (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

hier noch die irgendwann versprochenen Bilder von meinem X1 in XL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris-2 (4. Februar 2012)

,


----------



## Markusdr (4. Februar 2012)

Mal ne Frage, habe ja Interesse am. X1, C1 und C1 29". Wollte mal bei Fun-Corner vorbei, alle probefahren und dann entscheiden.

Ergebnis: 
-Die sagen mir im letzten jahr, ab Januar ist alles da
-Mitte Januar sagen sie: Rotwild hat Lieferschwierigkeiten 
- Und jetzt sagen sie: Mitte März.

Ist das wirklich so? Ihr kauft hier alle Räder, ich will doch auch mal =)


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Februar 2012)

frag einfach bei rotwild
vielleicht hat funcorner auch nur nix geordert.
mein händler verkauft jedenfalls ordentlich


----------



## Blinddarm (4. Februar 2012)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> hier noch die irgendwann versprochenen Bilder von meinem X1 in XL.


Danke für diese und Danke für die anderen () Bilder!

Gruß vom Blinddarm


----------



## Blinddarm (4. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> - Und jetzt sagen sie: Mitte März.


.. und knapp 9 Monate weiter gibts schon die 2013er zu sehen.
Wer wird da noch die alten Schlurren kaufen?





 Gruß vom Blinddarm


----------



## at021971 (4. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, habe ja Interesse am. X1, C1 und C1 29". Wollte mal bei Fun-Corner vorbei, alle probefahren und dann entscheiden.
> 
> Ergebnis:
> -Die sagen mir im letzten jahr, ab Januar ist alles da
> ...


 
Es wird vermutlich schon so sein, dass Fun Corner entweder zu wenig geordert oder einfach mehr als geplant abgesetzt hat. Und dann werden erst einmal die von ADP bedient, die im Rahmen ihres Forecasts gebleiben sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (4. Februar 2012)

Hmm doof. Aber es haben doch auch andere ein Rad erst bestellt Beispiele das C2 und zwei Wochen später ist es da. Und bei denen kommt nix an?


----------



## Snowman_NA (5. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Hmm doof. Aber es haben doch auch andere ein Rad erst bestellt Beispiele das C2 und zwei Wochen später ist es da. Und bei denen kommt nix an?



also bei mir war es so, dass matthias am 30.1. bei rotwild angerufen hat. am 1.2. hat er mir dann eine nachricht geschickt, dass das bike da ist. allerdings ohne gabel, da rotwild wohl erst im märz wieder gabeln reinbekommt (ob nur die fox gabel aus der pro-ausstattung oder auch andere, das weiß ich nicht).
matthias baut dann halt eine aus seinen anderen verkauf-bikes raus und baut sie bei mir ein.


----------



## RW_Eddy (5. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Hmm doof. Aber es haben doch auch andere ein Rad erst bestellt Beispiele das C2 und zwei Wochen später ist es da. Und bei denen kommt nix an?



Der Händler sollte auch alle 3 Räder gleichzeitig da haben, die Du fahren willst. Dann auch noch in Deiner Größe.
Da musst Du erst mal einen finden, der so etwas als Testbike hat (permanent zum einsauen und Verkauf zum Ende der Saison). Ich denke bei den meisten Händlern "drehst mal ne runde übern Hof" mit dem Rad.
Sonst wird verkauft, was rein kommt. Der Händler lebt davon. Was wirklich dahinter steckt weiss nur der Chef. Eine Vororder wird der auch gemacht haben. Da gibts noch mal ein Bonus.

Hast Du schon mal bei Schaltwerk angerufen, ob er die 3 Räder in Deiner Größe gleichzeitig da hat und das auch noch zur Probefahrt?
Für ein verkauftes Rad einen Rahmen zu besorgen, um es dann aufzubauen ist einfacher.

Ich meine, das es evtl schwierig werden kann.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg beim aussuchen.

Eddy


----------



## Markusdr (5. Februar 2012)

Moin,

ich will das Rad gar nicht einsauen und damit ne Stunde fahren. Mir reicht ne Tour über den Hof und ein paar Meter die Straße runter etc. Bei einem neuen ad wird sic eh erst herausstellen ob es das Richtige ist, wenn ich den ersten Monat gefahren bin. Naja wir werden sehen. 

Bei Schaltwerk habe ich angefragt, FunCorner liet für mich aber auf dem Weg zu einem Kunden und aus Hamburg ist Cochem nicht um die Ecke =). Ich würde es zwar machen, aber nicht, wenn es nicht sein muss. 

Naja mal schauen.


----------



## RW_Eddy (5. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich will das Rad gar nicht einsauen und damit ne Stunde fahren. Mir reicht ne Tour über den Hof und ein paar Meter die Straße runter etc. Bei einem neuen Rad wird sic eh erst herausstellen ob es das Richtige ist, wenn ich den ersten Monat gefahren bin. Naja wir werden sehen.



Da haben wir uns falsch verstanden. 
Diese Hofrundenräder werden nun mal verkauft und können dann auch schnell weg sein. So ist es bei meinem Stammhändler.
Rufste Montag an, ist es evtl Samstag weg. So war es eher gemeint.

Die Tests der Rotwild Räder im letzten Jahr steigern m.E. auch die Nachfrage( X,   E  und C  Serie). 

S-Tec in Schermbeck wäre evtl noch eine Möglichkeit für ne Probefahrt.
Die hatten auch XS (hat auch nicht jeder) da, als wir mal da waren. Natürlich auch die großen Größen.

Eddy


----------



## norcobitch94 (5. Februar 2012)

Hi leute
Nun bin ich einer von euch 
Ich weiß nicht ob hier schonmal was gepostet hab oder es einfach mal nur vorhatte, aber nun hab ich mal ne Frage
Wo bekommt man das Lagerwerkzeug für das Hautlager her?
Oder kann man das irgendwie anders aufbekommen?
Hab vor mein Rahmen zu entlacken


----------



## Orakel (5. Februar 2012)

norcobitch94 schrieb:


> Hi leute
> Nun bin ich einer von euch
> Ich weiß nicht ob hier schonmal was gepostet hab oder es einfach mal nur vorhatte, aber nun hab ich mal ne Frage
> Wo bekommt man das Lagerwerkzeug für das Hautlager her?
> ...


soweit ich weiss kann (konnte?)man es bei Rotwild kaufen.
Kostenpunkt war mal bei ca.80
Am besten direkt anrufen und mit den Jungs reden oder ne mehl schicken


----------



## norcobitch94 (5. Februar 2012)

Ohman und ich dachte Rotwild wäre anders


----------



## Orakel (5. Februar 2012)

norcobitch94 schrieb:


> Ohman und ich dachte Rotwild wäre anders


wie anderst?


----------



## Markusdr (5. Februar 2012)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Da haben wir uns falsch verstanden.
> Diese Hofrundenräder werden nun mal verkauft und können dann auch schnell weg sein. So ist es bei meinem Stammhändler.
> Rufste Montag an, ist es evtl Samstag weg. So war es eher gemeint.
> 
> ...



Naja, ich warte ja seit Dezember, das die Räder rein kommen und erst hieß: zwischen den Feiertagen und die 29er ab Januar und dann wurde daraus Februar und jetzt sind wir bei mitte März. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich erst jetzt angefragt hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (5. Februar 2012)

Mir fällt gerade ein, hat mir ein freund letztens geschickt, wir hatten doch vor kurzem das Thema Hochdruckreiniger für unterwegs:

http://www.mtbvd-racing.de/2012/01/31/hochdruckreiniger-fur-unterwegs-im-eigenbau-video/


----------



## norcobitch94 (5. Februar 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> wie anderst?



Naja jede Marke hat sein Spezialwerkzeug, dass kotzt einfach an
Aber egal die Geo vom RED macht es wieder wett


----------



## RW_Eddy (5. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade ein, hat mir ein freund letztens geschickt, wir hatten doch vor kurzem das Thema Hochdruckreiniger für unterwegs:
> 
> http://www.mtbvd-racing.de/2012/01/31/hochdruckreiniger-fur-unterwegs-im-eigenbau-video/




Es gibt so ein Teil auch etwas günstiger als den Dirtworker:
Brand X  X90

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=58018


----------



## Orakel (5. Februar 2012)

norcobitch94 schrieb:


> Naja jede Marke hat sein Spezialwerkzeug, dass kotzt einfach an
> Aber egal die Geo vom RED macht es wieder wett


ist wie in anderen Branchen auch, zbs.für einen BMW brauchst du anderes Werkzeug wie für nen VW,Opel,....... Fernöstliche Automarken......
Ich hab mir das Werkzeug für das Hauptlager bei meinem Händler ausgeliehen


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Februar 2012)

Die Maße des Werkzeuges entsprechen den alten Innenlagerschlüssel.
Ich habe es mir von meinem freundlichen Händer ausgeliehen, aber mit dem Innenlagerwerkzeug sollte es auch klappen.


----------



## Blinddarm (5. Februar 2012)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Es gibt so ein Teil auch etwas günstiger ...


Rotwild fahren und sich dann beim Reiniger knauserig anstellen?




 Gruß vom Blinddarm


----------



## TOM4 (5. Februar 2012)

Vorallem kann man ihn nicht zuhause verwenden bzw. kann man ihn nicht an die normale steckdose anstecken!?


----------



## norcobitch94 (5. Februar 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> ist wie in anderen Branchen auch, zbs.für einen BMW brauchst du anderes Werkzeug wie für nen VW,Opel,....... Fernöstliche Automarken......
> Ich hab mir das Werkzeug für das Hauptlager bei meinem Händler ausgeliehen



Stimm ich dir zu
Ich schau das ichs irgendwie günstiger bekomme
80 für einmal auseinanderbauen ist halt bitter


----------



## dliwtor (6. Februar 2012)

norcobitch94 schrieb:


> Stimm ich dir zu
> Ich schau das ichs irgendwie günstiger bekomme
> 80 für einmal auseinanderbauen ist halt bitter


 
Guten,

frag doch mal bei Schaltwerk nach - als ich damals mein Rad abgeholt habe hat sich das Werkzeug wohl auch grad jemand ausgeliehen. 
Gegen ein kleine Spende macht er das ja vielleicht auch bei dir.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norcobitch94 (6. Februar 2012)

Ich nehme an Schaltwerk ist ein User?


----------



## at021971 (6. Februar 2012)

User aber primär Händler aus Cochem.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2012)

Geh doch mal zu einem Händler und schau dir dessen Werkzeuge für die älteren Innenlager an.
Da findest du was passendes......


----------



## norcobitch94 (6. Februar 2012)

Danke werd ich versuchen
Muss aber erst jemand finden der Glas/Perlstrahlen kann


----------



## TrailProf (6. Februar 2012)

norcobitch94 schrieb:


> Danke werd ich versuchen
> Muss aber erst jemand finden der Glas/Perlstrahlen kann



Hallo,
schau doch mal hier nach:
http://www.fahrradrahmen-reparatur.de/


----------



## SirRHadfield (8. Februar 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> schöne Bilder. Wars net a bissle Kalt zum Biken?



Wo gibt's denn sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (9. Februar 2012)

In der aktuellen Mountainbike steht übrigens was übers C1 FS 29" Comp. Wird dort als AM betitelt. Ich weiß ja nicht =). Kurzfazit war wohl: gut bergauf, durch falchen Vorbau aber nicht so gut bergab und etwas schwerfällig auf engen Trails.

p.s. Fahre morgen mal nach Cochem und guck, was es dort so gibt =)


----------



## TOM4 (9. Februar 2012)

Ich denke je länger du hin und her überlegst, desto unschlüssiger wirst du dir! HÖR AUF DEINEN BAUCH! Und was in den Bravo's steht ist für mich max. eine gedankenstütze, aber keinesfalls eine kaufhilfe!! Beispiel: in der aktuellen bike werden am's um die 3000,- getestet und da steht vorne in der deffinition, das ein am nur mehr 2fach braucht, einen mind. 80mm vorbau, usw. Dann hinten bei den einzelnen bikes wird das stöckli als sehr gutes bike bewertet ohne wirkliche schwächen und siehe da! 3fach + 65mm vorbau!!!! Also ich les die hefte weil ich auf dem laufenden bleiben will, aber bei biketests bin ich gaaanz vorsichtig. Meine meinung!


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2012)

Die Jungs von Rotwild scheinen es mit Vorbau- Lenker- Kombi nicht so zu haben.

Am E1 ist ein 65er Vorbau der Steil baut, mit einem 700er Lenker der etwa 30mm Rise hat.

Und?
Drauf geschi§§en.
Den musst du ohnehin nach deinen Vorleiben anpassen.
Und wenn dort stht, Spacer tauschen und Vorbau drehen, wo ist dann das Problem?

TOM4 hat Recht, du solltest aufhören zu gaggern und endlich ein Ei legen.....


----------



## Markusdr (9. Februar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Ich denke je länger du hin und her überlegst, desto unschlüssiger wirst du dir! HÖR AUF DEINEN BAUCH! Und was in den Bravo's steht ist für mich max. eine gedankenstütze, aber keinesfalls eine kaufhilfe!! Beispiel: in der aktuellen bike werden am's um die 3000,- getestet und da steht vorne in der deffinition, das ein am nur mehr 2fach braucht, einen mind. 80mm vorbau, usw. Dann hinten bei den einzelnen bikes wird das stöckli als sehr gutes bike bewertet ohne wirkliche schwächen und siehe da! 3fach + 65mm vorbau!!!! Also ich les die hefte weil ich auf dem laufenden bleiben will, aber bei biketests bin ich gaaanz vorsichtig. Meine meinung!



Oh, da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich wollte nur erwähnen, dass es was über ein Rotwild 29" in der Zeitung gibt. Ich selbst ziehe daraus keine Schlüsse. ich fahre ja extra morgen nach Cochem und gucke mir dort meine drei Räder an, die für mich in Frage kommen und entscheide dann aus dem Bauch heraus, welches ich nehme. =)

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Snowman_NA (9. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Oh, da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich wollte nur erwähnen, dass es was über ein Rotwild 29" in der Zeitung gibt. Ich selbst ziehe daraus keine Schlüsse. ich fahre ja extra morgen nach Cochem und gucke mir dort meine drei Räder an, die für mich in Frage kommen und entscheide dann aus dem Bauch heraus, welches ich nehme. =)
> 
> Gruß, Markus



alle in deiner größe da?

könntest ja auch bis SA warten...dann sehen wir uns.


----------



## Orakel (9. Februar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Ich denke je länger du hin und her überlegst, desto unschlüssiger wirst du dir! HÖR AUF DEINEN BAUCH! Und was in den Bravo's steht ist für mich max. eine gedankenstütze, aber keinesfalls eine kaufhilfe!! Beispiel: in der aktuellen bike werden am's um die 3000,- getestet und da steht vorne in der deffinition, das ein am nur mehr 2fach braucht, einen mind. 80mm vorbau, usw. Dann hinten bei den einzelnen bikes wird das stöckli als sehr gutes bike bewertet ohne wirkliche schwächen und siehe da! 3fach + 65mm vorbau!!!! Also ich les die hefte weil ich auf dem laufenden bleiben will, aber bei biketests bin ich gaaanz vorsichtig. Meine meinung!


So isses, zwischen den zeilen lesen und nicht alles für bare Münze oder wie man heutzutage sagt  nehmen


----------



## Orakel (9. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Oh, da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich wollte nur erwähnen, dass es was über ein Rotwild 29" in der Zeitung gibt. Ich selbst ziehe daraus keine Schlüsse. ich fahre ja extra morgen nach Cochem und gucke mir dort meine drei Räder an, die für mich in Frage kommen und entscheide dann aus dem Bauch heraus, welches ich nehme. =)
> 
> Gruß, Markus


da bin ich mal gespannt wo die Entscheidung hinfällt


----------



## TOM4 (9. Februar 2012)

In puncto empfehlungen bzw. erfahrungsberichte halte ich mich lieber an die biker die nicht ihr geld mit meinungen schreiben verdienen, sondern an welche die wirklich aus leidenschaft biken z.B.: die ritter!!
=rockyrider empfiehlt mir einen 60er vorbau aufm x1 und es passt perfekt! Danke!
=orakel empfiehlt den vaude tracer rucksack und hab ihn mir gehohlt! Danke! (Es gibt allerdings noch keinen bikeeinsatzbericht, hab ihn erst seit 2 tagen - jetzt wird er erstmal beim skifahren genutzt)


----------



## Markusdr (9. Februar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> alle in deiner größe da?
> 
> könntest ja auch bis SA warten...dann sehen wir uns.



Foto gewechselt =)?
Könnte ich, aber dann kann ich dein C2 ja nicht mehr abholen .
Nee im ernst, morgen passt mir von der Arbeit her gut und Samstagbin ich unterwegs. Es sollen alle da sein, ich bin gespannt =).

gruß, Markus


----------



## Snowman_NA (9. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Foto gewechselt =)?
> Könnte ich, aber dann kann ich dein C2 ja nicht mehr abholen .
> Nee im ernst, morgen passt mir von der Arbeit her gut und Samstagbin ich unterwegs. Es sollen alle da sein, ich bin gespannt =).
> 
> gruß, Markus



jep. abwechslung muss sein.
mann ey...dann siehst du ja mein C2 vor mir... 
dann bin ich echt mal gespannt wie deine entscheidung ausfällt.

berichte dann mal ausführlich!

also...viel spaß morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (10. Februar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> jep. abwechslung muss sein.
> mann ey...dann siehst du ja mein C2 vor mir...
> dann bin ich echt mal gespannt wie deine entscheidung ausfällt.
> 
> ...


 

Bitte schöne Bilder von Deinem neuen C2 !!!
Viel Spaß damit !

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## TrailProf (10. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Oh, da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich wollte nur erwähnen, dass es was über ein Rotwild 29" in der Zeitung gibt. Ich selbst ziehe daraus keine Schlüsse. ich fahre ja extra morgen nach Cochem und gucke mir dort meine drei Räder an, die für mich in Frage kommen und entscheide dann aus dem Bauch heraus, welches ich nehme. =)
> 
> Gruß, Markus


 
Dann viel Spaß beim Testen, gibt ja kaum was schöneres. Bin echt gespannt welches Ei du auf der grünen Wiese legst.


----------



## Snowman_NA (10. Februar 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Bitte schöne Bilder von Deinem neuen C2 !!!
> Viel Spaß damit !
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



noch habe ich es ja nicht...aber morgen dann! *FREU*


----------



## 0624ts (10. Februar 2012)

Ich will mich auch mal als Ritter outen






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Orakel (10. Februar 2012)

Willkommen bei den Rittern, wir werden Täglich mehr  unser verdienst  oder der gelungenen Modellpalette von Rotwild


----------



## Orakel (10. Februar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> I
> =orakel empfiehlt den vaude tracer rucksack und hab ihn mir gehohlt! Danke! (Es gibt allerdings noch keinen bikeeinsatzbericht, hab ihn erst seit 2 tagen - jetzt wird er erstmal beim skifahren genutzt)


welchen hast du dir den geholt (Liter Volumen)
da bin ich noch unschlüssig wanke zwischen 16 und 20L


----------



## Deichfräse (10. Februar 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> Willkommen bei den Rittern, wir werden Täglich mehr  unser verdienst  oder der gelungenen Modellpalette von Rotwild



Ich würde sagen ein bißchen von beidem. Rotwild baut halt einfach geile Bikes und hier wird sehr gepflegt debattiert, ausgetauscht, geholfen...




www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## TOM4 (10. Februar 2012)

@orakel: den 16l in dem geilen blau! Also von der fachaufteilung viel besser als mein alter deuter race, das werkzeugfach unter der helmhalterung ist sehr gut, der separate zugang zur trinkblase super, das brillenfach auf dem hauptfach komplett in fleece ausgeführt, die hüftgurtverstellung auf die jeweilige körpergröße bzw. Einsatzgebiet geht wirklich so einfach wie in dem herstellervideo vorgeführt und das hauptfach ist von oben zugänglich - da könnte die öffnung etwas größer sein und vom volumen ist er auch etwas größer (muss zugeben ich hab gedacht die 16l wären größer), aber dann bin ich versucht unnötiges zeug mitzuschleppen! also alles in allem ein guter rucksack und ich bin sicher das er meinen anforderungen in größe und qualität gerecht wird! 
Aber mit dem 20l machst du nix verkehrt. Der rucksack trägt als leerer nicht so auf bzw. kann man den nicht genützten stauraum mittels kompressiongurte von der helmhalterung zusammenzurren.
gruß tom

p.s.: ich hab meinen 16l von hibike.de um gutes geld gekauft! (im restepostenbereich)


----------



## Snowman_NA (10. Februar 2012)

@markusdr: wo bleibt denn dein schaltwerk-bericht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (10. Februar 2012)




----------



## TOM4 (11. Februar 2012)

@janisj: Perfekter bildhinter-/untergrund!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Februar 2012)

neue Bettgefährtin.


----------



## Markusdr (11. Februar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> @markusdr: wo bleibt denn dein schaltwerk-bericht???


Schönen guten Morgen. Sorry ich war gestern einfach zu lange unterwegs und etwas platt am Abend =). Dafür steht im Keller jetzt nen C1Fs Pro. Aber dieser Weg war sehr sehr lang. Ich glaube Matthias hätte mich am liebsten irgendwann raus-geschmissen =). Aber hier die Details:

Morgens um 7 ging es los. Ich habe mich beeilt und dachte mir, dass ich 5-6 Stunden im Auto sitze. Nach 4:30h war ich da und Matthias super nett, freundlich und hilfsbereit. Wir tranken nen Kaffee, quatschten über die Marke Rotwild und man fühlte sich wie im Paradies. Der Laden ist klein aber dafür stehen da einfach viele Träume mit Namen C1, R1, X2 C2, X1 etc. 

Und Snowman_NA natürlich habe Dein Rad vor Dir gesehen =). Ich wollte erst nen Foto posten aber ich wollte Dir die Freude nicht kaputt machen =).

*Vorab:*
Für mich war klar: X1, C1 oder C1 29" alle in FS pro in L. 

*Testfahrten:*
Die erste Fahrt an der Mosel startet mit einem* C1* und ich war echt begeistert. Tolles Fahrwerk, schön abgestimmt und echt super. Und dieses schwarz/grau sieht in Natur echt besser aus als auf den Bildern.

Zweites Rad ein* X1*. Es glich einem Sofa und den früheren Downhillrädern. Es war alles nochmal breiter, 2,4er drauf, 70er oder 72er Lenker etc. tolles Feeling von der optik her fehlte mir irgendwie etwas. Diese vier Steifen am Unterbau fand ich zu langweilig, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Die Talas ist toll und auch der Dämpfer arbeitet super. Die Tricon-Räder sind schon die Wucht.

Drittes Rad das *C1 29"*. Ich saß drauf und es war erwartungsgemäß ungewohnt doch nicht schlecht. Über Kantsteine kam man wirklich leichter rüber und auch andere Vorteile waren zu merken. Die Wendigkeit war etwas eingeschränkt doch irgendwie wars nen gutes Rad.

*Die Qual der Wahl:*
Eine Stunde war um und man glaube es kaum, aber ich habe weitere *drei* Stunden benötigt um zu entscheiden welches Rad ich nehmen soll. 

Matthias war super, erzählte mir Vorteile, eigene Pro und Contra etc. Doch weiter brachte mich das nicht. 
Das 29" flog nach 10 Minuten aus der Wertung raus. Ich hab sehr kurze Beine und ich weiß wie ich fahre. Ich bin 10 Jahre lang mit einem M Rahmen (bei 183cm Größe) gefahren um möglich wendig zu sein und das wollte ich mir jetzt nicht nehmen lassen mit großen Reifen. Zudem ist es Optisch mir zu gewöhnungsbedürftig. Trotzdem kann ich jeden verstehen, der es kauft.

Also musste eine Entscheidung her X1 oder C1:

C1: Beim C1 gefiel mir die Optik besser und mich zog das Bauchgefühl hin. Es ist straffer dennoch gut zu händeln, der Lenker die Reifen gut und etwas leichter ist es auch. 

X1: Optisch für mich etwas "schlechter" aber es hat einige Vorteile: TriCon-Räder, Montagemöglichkeit für eine Reverb, mehr Federwegsreserven. Es ist alles etwas breiter und nochmal ne Spur mehr von allem. Mehr reifen, mehr Lenker, 150mm etc.

Am preis wollte ich es nicht fest machen und nach einer Stunde sagte ich, ich nehm das C1 mit der Reverb dran. Er guckte mich an, eigentlich kein Problem, aber die reverb bekommst Du da nicht dran: "Die Leitung ist nicht so flexibel und mit Öl gefüllt. Es gibt keine Befestigungsmöglichkeiten und mit Kabelbindern am Oberrohr, sorry aber das ist den Alptraum, das mach ich nicht." 

Das brachte mich aus der Bahn und ich fuhr beide Räder erneut. Er sprach mir etwas zum X1 zu, weil einfach die Features besser sind: Tricon, Federweg, Reverb-Möglichkeit durch vormontierte Ösen etc.

Nächste Entscheidung nach zwei Stunden: Okay, X1. Wir starteten mit dem Umbau die Reverb war drin und wir stellten fest, dass die Reverb zu weit aus dem Rahmen guckt für mich. Ich kann aufgrund meiner kleinen Beine keine 125mm Reverb fahren. Er sagte mir, okay, dann musst Du dir im Netz ne 100mm besorgen, das ist kein Problem. Ich lass dann die Stütze hier, lass dir 40,- nach weil die Alustütze dann auch hier bleibt, dann kostet Sie dich nicht wirklich mehr.

Ich weiß nicht warum aber das war für mich irgendwie wie der Schubs doch nochmal nach dem C1 zu schauen. Und nach einer weiteren Stunde und nun 4 Stunden bei Matthias sagte ich: Pack mir das C1 ein ich fach nach Hause.

*Warum? *
Das X1 ist ein Traumrad keine Frage. Es hat Vorzüge, aber für mich ist es derzeit noch etwas too much (Reifen, Federweg, Lenker etc.) Ich fahre hier im doch seichten Gelände und selten mal einen Ausflug in den Harz etc. Sicher ist es im Harz bestimmt spaßiger mit dem X1, aber hier zu Hause komme ich mit dem C1 glaube ich besser zurecht. Es ist etwas sportlicher, straffer und auch jetzt ein riesen Umstieg von meinem Rcc01 mit 100mm hard. Man braucht ja auch noch Luft nach oben =).

Die Entscheidung war nach langer Zeit doch einfach das Bauchgefühl und einen wirklichen Grund gab es nicht. Für mich war das X1 ein tolles Rad und das C1 das optisch besserer und mit mehr Vorzügen für meine flache Gegend hier.

*Fazit: *
Ein toller Ausflug, eine tolle Tour ein super Laden und tolle Beratung. Die weite Fahrt hat sich gelohnt aus Hamburg. Ein richtig und Falsch gibt es beim C1 und X1 nicht, beide Räder sind der Hammer! Ich bin froh ein Rotwild zu haben und kein Versenderrad. Natürlich ist es aber auch schwer ein Rad auf einem Radweg zu testen =)

Fotos kann ich gerne posten, aber geändert habe ich an der Ausstattung etc. nicht. Ich werde mir wohl eine absenkbare Stütze mit Zug holen beispielsweise die Kind Shock 950 r. Und wenn mir danach ist irgendwann nochmal nen tricon 1550 =)

Fragen? 

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Orakel (11. Februar 2012)

wir hatten es vor Wochen mal Ã¼ber Gabelservice(s) an den Foxgabeln, hab jetzt mal mit meinem HÃ¤ndler gesprochen, neue SKFdichtungen, spÃ¼rbar besseres Ansprechverhalten gegenÃ¼ber den alten Dichtungen (laut HÃ¤ndler),neuer Schaumstoffring+das neue grÃ¼ne Ãl fÃ¼r 75â¬.
Werde meine Talas im MÃ¤rz zu im bringen und den Service durchfÃ¼hren lassen.


----------



## Orakel (11. Februar 2012)

@Markusdr
Glückwunsch zum C1
hattest du nicht auch das C2 auf der Liste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (11. Februar 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> @Markusdr
> Glückwunsch zum C1
> hattest du nicht auch das C2 auf der Liste?



Ja, sieht auch super aus! Mag ich gerne, aber irgendwie hat mich dieses grau überzeugt und mit Carbon hab ich es nicht so. Ich wollte es dann nicht noch schwerer machen =)


----------



## grosser (11. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> neue Bettgefährtin.



Ich glaube es ist ein neues Befriedigungsmittel!


@0624ts
ein sehr schönes Hardtail!


----------



## grosser (11. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Schönen guten Morgen. Sorry ich war gestern einfach zu lange unterwegs und etwas platt am Abend =). Dafür steht im Keller jetzt nen C1Fs Pro. Aber dieser Weg war sehr sehr lang. Ich glaube Matthias hätte mich am liebsten irgendwann raus-geschmissen =). Aber hier die Details:
> 
> Morgens um 7 ging es los. Ich habe mich beeilt und dachte mir, dass ich 5-6 Stunden im Auto sitze. Nach 4:30h war ich da und Matthias super nett, freundlich und hilfsbereit. Wir tranken nen Kaffee, quatschten über die Marke Rotwild und man fühlte sich wie im Paradies. Der Laden ist klein aber dafür stehen da einfach viele Träume mit Namen C1, R1, X2 C2, X1 etc.
> 
> ...



Gratulation!
nimm doch für das C1 eine versenkbare Sattelstütze mit Hebel, da hast du nicht das Gedöns mit dem Kabel und ist für das C1 völlig ausreichend. Eine KS kannst du immer noch umbauen auf eine "r", wenn du merkst, das es dir nicht langt.
Ich werde das auch so angehen. Ohne Zug kann ich die KS auch ruck zuck zwischen meinem C1 und X1 tauschen.


----------



## Markusdr (11. Februar 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Gratulation!
> nimm doch für das C1 eine versenkbare Sattelstütze mit Hebel, da hast du nicht das Gedöns mit dem Kabel und ist für das C1 völlig ausreichend. Eine KS kannst du immer noch umbauen auf eine "r", wenn du merkst, das es dir nicht langt.
> Ich werde das auch so angehen. Ohne Zug kann ich die KS auch ruck zuck zwischen meinem C1 und X1 tauschen.



minst? ich find das so fummelig unterm Sattel oder nicht? Wie sind die Stützen denn sonst so? Das Rot sah irgendwie passend zum Rotwild aus. Funktion?


----------



## grosser (11. Februar 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> wir hatten es vor Wochen mal Ã¼ber Gabelservice(s) an den Foxgabeln, hab jetzt mal mit meinem HÃ¤ndler gesprochen, neue SKFdichtungen, spÃ¼rbar besseres Ansprechverhalten gegenÃ¼ber den alten Dichtungen (laut HÃ¤ndler),neuer Schaumstoffring+das neue grÃ¼ne Ãl fÃ¼r 75â¬.
> Werde meine Talas im MÃ¤rz zu im bringen und den Service durchfÃ¼hren lassen.



Ich werde meine 3 Gabeln (2x32er und 1x36er) umbauen, wenn die DichtungssÃ¤tze aus dem Amiland da sind. Die 3 SÃ¤tze hÃ¤tten mich hier 110 Euro incl. Versand gekostet!
Ich bezahle jetzt 66 Euro incl. Versand +eventuell Steuern in HÃ¶he von 14 Euro!
Dank UnterstÃ¼tzung von RockRider66 werde ich den Service selbst durchfÃ¼hren!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xPle5qvghI"]Mario Lenzen`s Tooltime Spezial FOX  (Gabelservice 2011 Fox 36er Serie 180mm) Part 1      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1tgm1jB2EE"]Mario Lenzen`s Tooltime Spezial FOX  (Gabelservice 2011 Fox 36er Serie 180mm) Part 2      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Orakel (11. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> minst? ich find das so fummelig unterm Sattel oder nicht? Wie sind die Stützen denn sonst so? Das Rot sah irgendwie passend zum Rotwild aus. Funktion?


zufälligerweise passt das Rot der KS zum Rotwild rot.
Ich hatte die 950 ne Saisonlang dran, Funktionierte einwandfrei,(ist aber wohl net die Regel wie hier im Forum zulesen ist) nur,die nächste ist mit Fernbedienung unter den Sattel greifen ist mir,zu umständlich.
Von Fox soll doch 2012 auch eine auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Februar 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> wir hatten es vor Wochen mal über Gabelservice(s) an den Foxgabeln, hab jetzt mal mit meinem Händler gesprochen, neue SKFdichtungen, spürbar besseres Ansprechverhalten gegenüber den alten Dichtungen (laut Händler),neuer Schaumstoffring+das neue grüne Öl für 75.
> Werde meine Talas im März zu im bringen und den Service durchführen lassen.



Das grüne Öl bringt nix, die Dichtungen alleine nur recht wenig.
Den größten Sprung machst du in Sachen Performance:

Passendes Hydrauliköl (auf Fahrer, Gewicht, Fahrstil abgestimmt)
MOTORÖL ZUR SCHMIERUNG!!!
Bekommst du aber bei Toxo leider nicht, muss man selbst machen.

Unter den Rittern ist einer, der gerade dabei, meinen Rat zu befolgen.
Wartet auf sein Ergbnis, bevor ihr die Gabeln einschickt (wenn Garantie rum natürlich)


----------



## Orakel (11. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das grüne Öl bringt nix, die Dichtungen alleine nur recht wenig.
> Den größten Sprung machst du in Sachen Performance:
> 
> Passendes Hydrauliköl (auf Fahrer, Gewicht, Fahrstil abgestimmt)
> ...


die Gabel geht net zu Toxo, den Service erledigt mein Händler selber,werde ihm die Vorschläge und Erfahrungen von hier näher bringen.


----------



## Markusdr (11. Februar 2012)

Gibt es sonst eine gute absenkbare Stütze neben der Reverb die zum Rotwild passt?


----------



## TOM4 (11. Februar 2012)

CB Joplin und es gibt so klebeösen die man an den rahmen kleben kann, damit man den seilzug ordentlich verstauen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (11. Februar 2012)

Du könntest die Reverb doch auch mit diesen Magura Halterungen für Bremsleitungen befestigen. Die kannst Du unter das Unterrohr kleben. Ist halt nur eine Frage, inwieweit der Kleber das Rauf und Runter der Züge aushält und längerfristig am Unterrohr verbleibt. Züge sind hier sicherlich flexibler als Hydraulikleitungen und entlasten den Kleber.

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ngsbefestigung-Kunststoff-zum-Aufkleben-.html


----------



## Markusdr (11. Februar 2012)

Moin,

diese Kleber gibt es aber Matthias sagte, die würden nicht halten. Bei Sonne, Schmutz und Wasser ist das bei der störrischen Leitung nur eine Frage der Zeit bis es abfällt und nervig wird. 

Die Toplin ist doch Orange oder? Ob das passt?

Gruß Markus.

Edit: am Unterrohr kommt man mit der Reverbleitung nicht hin und verlängern geht da ja nicht. Es würde nur am Oberrohr gehen bzw. darunter. Nen Seilzug kann man natürlich verlängern und dann ordentlich untenlang führen und mit Kabrlbinder an den anderen Leitungen festmachen.


----------



## Snowman_NA (11. Februar 2012)

@markusdr: GLÜCKWUNSCH! 
war heute morgen um 9.30 bei matthias.
als erstes habe ich natürlich mein C2 angeschaut.
als nächstes habe ich matthias dann beim kaffee gefragt, ob du gestern da warst und wie deine entscheidung ausgefallen ist. 

endlich sind wir auch rotwild-ritter. :-D

achja...hab dann erst grade eben beim ausladen festgestellt, dass nicht wie auf der website der FLOAT RL sondern der FLOAT RP2 verbaut ist. hmmm...mal gucken wie ich damit klarkomme. als ich das C1 probe gefahren bin, war ich ja sehr angetan vom FLOAT RL.

grüße, 
snowman_na


----------



## Orakel (11. Februar 2012)

und wo bleiben die Bilder von euren neuen Rotwilds?


----------



## Snowman_NA (11. Februar 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> und wo bleiben die Bilder von euren neuen Rotwilds?



kommen noch...grade steht hausputz an...


----------



## Markusdr (11. Februar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> @markusdr: GLÜCKWUNSCH!
> war heute morgen um 9.30 bei matthias.
> als erstes habe ich natürlich mein C2 angeschaut.
> als nächstes habe ich matthias dann beim kaffee gefragt, ob du gestern da warst und wie deine entscheidung ausgefallen ist.
> ...



Glüwunsch! Sah auch gut aus die Kiste. Die Ergon Griffe hole ich mir auch, welche sind das doch gleich? Er hatte keine mehr da. 

Ritter war ich vorher ja auch schon. Mit meinem rcc01, welches mal eben Jahre alt ist =). 

Hat er noch was zu Gestern gesagt? Ich war ja sehr unentschlossen. 

Gruß Markus.


----------



## Snowman_NA (11. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Glüwunsch! Sah auch gut aus die Kiste. Die Ergon Griffe hole ich mir auch, welche sind das doch gleich? Er hatte keine mehr da.
> 
> Ritter war ich vorher ja auch schon. Mit meinem rcc01, welches mal eben Jahre alt ist =).
> 
> ...



stimmt...du hattest ja schon ein rotwild...ich vergas. 

das sind die ergon gr2. mensch, dann muss ich ja froh sein, dass ihr mir die griffe dran gelassen habt. 

jetzt warte ich noch auf die richtige sattelstütze und auf weniger gefährliches wetter...und dann wird die kiste durch den taunus geprügelt. 

(unglaublich wie gut man sich fühlt...obwohl man ein kleines vermögen ausgegeben hat... )

edit: matthias hat es genauso geschildert wie du. ist doch alles kein problem. der eine hat halt schon ein konkretes modell im auge...der andere ist sich noch unsicher. dafür sind doch die händler da, um uns zu beraten.
und am ende hast du doch auch geld da gelassen.


----------



## TOM4 (11. Februar 2012)

Also meine joplin ist silber - der drehring.


----------



## grosser (11. Februar 2012)

Ich würde keine Joblin nehmen,da ie einen Versatz hat und den Sitzwinkel abflacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (11. Februar 2012)

Man bednke aber auch, dass ein Offset bei einer Sattelstütze auch bedeutet, weiter über dem Hinterrad zu sitzen. Damit nimmt die Neigung eines Bikes zu, an Steigungen die Bodenhaftung an der Vorderachse eher zu verlieren.

Ich bin jahrelang mit Offset gefahren, würde es heute nicht mehr machen. Wenn das Oberrohr lang genug ist, bringt ein Offset nur Nachteile.


----------



## janisj (11. Februar 2012)




----------



## Markusdr (11. Februar 2012)

janisj schrieb:


>



Das aber jetzt fix gewesen!  Glückwunsch!


----------



## janisj (11. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Das aber jetzt fix gewesen!  Glückwunsch!


Danke, bin jetzt stolz wie ein Weltmeister!


----------



## Markusdr (11. Februar 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Man bednke aber auch, dass ein Offset bei einer Sattelstütze auch bedeutet, weiter über dem Hinterrad zu sitzen. Damit nimmt die Neigung eines Bikes zu, an Steigungen die Bodenhaftung an der Vorderachse eher zu verlieren.
> 
> Ich bin jahrelang mit Offset gefahren, würde es heute nicht mehr machen. Wenn das Oberrohr lang genug ist, bringt ein Offset nur Nachteile.



Meinst du jetzt die Toplin? Oder generell?


----------



## Bolzer1711 (11. Februar 2012)

Servus,

....es ist ja schön zu hören, dass es soviele neue Rotwildritter gibt. Mit dem C1 oder C2 macht man nichts verkehrt, das ist ein richtig gutes Bike. Ich fahre es seit 2 Jahren und bin rundum zufrieden, das macht alles mit und ist jeder Situation gewachsen.

Gratuliere euch allen, auch O624ts zum C1 HT....    ziemlich gut ausgestattet mit X0 und XM 1550.

Also ich habe letztes Jahr recht günstig die KS Dropzone mit 20mm Offset ohne Remote gekauft. Natürlich musste ich dann den Sattel recht weit nach vorne schieben, damit ich den gleichen Abstand zwischen Sattelspitze und Vorbau hin bekomme. Das macht aber fahrtechnisch keinen Unterschied.
Aufgrund des Hebels unter dem Sattel nutze ich die Sattelstütze nicht bei jeder Abfahrt, sondern nur wenn es nötig ist....   im Gelände ist es manchmal nicht so einfach eine Hand vom Lenker zu nehmen um die Stütze auszufahren, vielleicht stelle ich mich aber auch nur an   ;-)   mit einer guten Fahrtechnik geht das aber!!!

Jetzt warte ich mal auf die CB Kronolog...   da bewegt sich das Kabel beim Verstellen nicht!!!!

Mache es so wie Grosser, habe eine Carbonstütze und die KS und auf beiden ist ein Sattel, je nach Bedarf wechsle ich einfach  ;-)

Viele Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (11. Februar 2012)

Ich denke, Thomas meint einen generellen Offset bei Sattelstützen. Ich habe die gleiche Erfahrung wie er gemacht. Anfangs hatte ich auch Offset Sattelstützen und ich hatte immer das Gefühl zu weit hinten zu sitzen.
Normalerweise kauft man sich ja einen Rahmen in der passenden Größe. Die gedachte Oberrohrlänge stimmt ja dann auch meistens in Relation zur Sitzposition. 
Offset macht für mich nur Sinn, bei Bikern, z.B. mit langem Oberkörper und kurzen Beinen oder wenn man sich genau zwischen zwei Rahmengrößen befindet. 
Ich sitze heute lieber zentral im Bike, anstatt hecklastig. Dann lieber einen etwas längeren Vorbau entweder negativ oder positiv gedreht oder unterschiedliche Steigungen. 

Aber das sind Feinheiten der Bike-Ergonomie, die jeder an sich selbst vermessen, bzw. ausprobieren muss.
Ich hab oft schon festgestellt, dass nur eine geringe Veränderung sich sehr positiv auf das Fahrgefühl auswirken kann.


----------



## Snowman_NA (11. Februar 2012)

so...hier mal 2 pics...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1059253
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1059264

btw...wie kann ich denn hier die pics direkt reinhängen


----------



## Bolzer1711 (11. Februar 2012)

Stimme dir voll und ganz zu, die Rahmengröße und Geometrie muß zum Fahrer passen, gerade deshalb habe ich jetzt auch die Rahmengröße L gewählt.

Mit meinem Beitrag wollte ich nur sagen, dass man mit der Position des Sattel auf der Stütze dann einen gewissen Ausgleich zum Offset schaffen kann, das ist nicht optimal schafft aber Abhilfe....

Bei einem längeren Vorbau habe ich eine negative Erfahrung gemacht, hatte meinem C1 einen 120mm Vobau verpasst um mehr Länge zu bekommen...   darunter hat das Lenkverhalten, nach meiner Ansicht, ziemlich gelitten...   

Aber wie du schreibst muss jeder die optimale Sitzposition zu seinem Fahrstil selbst finden und das will ertüfftelt werden!!!

VG


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Februar 2012)

Rechts unter deinem Foto im Fotoalbum, Einbetten mit BB-Code anklicken und die gewünschte Größe auswählen.


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Februar 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Bei einem längeren Vorbau habe ich eine negative Erfahrung gemacht, hatte meinem C1 einen 120mm Vobau verpasst um mehr Länge zu bekommen...   darunter hat das Lenkverhalten, nach meiner Ansicht, ziemlich gelitten...
> 
> VG



Einen 120er Vorbau würde ich heute auch nicht mehr fahren, dann lieber etwas kompakter sitzen, oder doch Offset Sattelstütze und Sattel verschieben. 
Wir befinden uns ja im Bereich von 1-2 cm, da ist man dann mit einer Offset doch besser bedient und macht es so wie du, indem man den Sattel nach vorne schiebt.


----------



## Snowman_NA (11. Februar 2012)

test...1...2...3

danke JMR!!!


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Februar 2012)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, das 2012er Design des C2. Eine gute Wahl! 

Sind die 3,5 cm Spacer unterm Vorbau so gewollt, oder wirst du noch damit experimentieren?


----------



## Orakel (11. Februar 2012)

sehr schön, Glückwunsch!
Mir.pers. gefallen die Lenkerhörnla net, dass es die noch gibt


----------



## Snowman_NA (11. Februar 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut, das 2012er Design des C2. Eine gute Wahl!
> 
> Sind die 3,5 cm Spacer unterm Vorbau so gewollt, oder wirst du noch damit experimentieren?



danke danke.
bin auch super-glücklich mit dem rad.

bzgl. der spacer werde ich noch etwas experimentieren. 
habe mich mit matthias erstmal an der geometrie von meinem HT orientiert.
und die sattelstütze ist auch noch nicht final. da warte ich noch auf eine 400er. d.h. die kommt dann noch höher raus. 

kurios ist noch die sache mit dem dämpfer. laut katalog sollte es der RL sein. wurde aber mit RP2 geliefert.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (11. Februar 2012)

Es ist für mich aber auch immer wieder überraschend was nur 1cm Veränderung, egal an welcher Position (Spacer am Vorbau, Vorbau selbst oder an der Sattelstütze) an dem Wohlfühfaktor auf dem Rad ausmachen. 
Auf meinem neuen Bike fühle ich mich super, werde aber trotzdem einige Faktoren durchprobieren ob noch mehr rauszuholen ist......    

Bin auch gerade dabei die optimale Position für meine Frau auf meinem C1 zu finden, sie hat fast die gleiche Schrittlänge, aber einen viel kürzeren Oberkörper. Habe jetzt einen 70mm Vorbau bestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowman_NA (11. Februar 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> sehr schön, Glückwunsch!
> Mir.pers. gefallen die Lenkerhörnla net, dass es die noch gibt



hmm...optisch bin ich da bei dir. das rad sieht ohne schon schicker aus.
aber ich greif halt doch gerne mal um, um die hände ein wenig zu entspannen und bergauf nutze ich sie auch immer gerne. deswegen sind auch wieder welche dran gekommen.


----------



## Markusdr (11. Februar 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut, das 2012er Design des C2. Eine gute Wahl!
> 
> Sind die 3,5 cm Spacer unterm Vorbau so gewollt, oder wirst du noch damit experimentieren?



Bestimmt gewollt, denn XL Rahmen gabs nicht =)


----------



## Snowman_NA (11. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Bestimmt gewollt, denn XL Rahmen gabs nicht =)



exakt. aber wie gesagt...vllt. schwindet da noch der ein oder andere halbe zentimeter.

sooo...und das bike grade bei rotwild registriert...


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Februar 2012)

@orakel:
öffnet er dir auch die Kartusche?
Besteh einfach auf stinknormalem Motoröl, wirst sehen.

@Markusdr:
Wie duschreibst, fährst du wenig Trails.
Brauchst du da überhaupt eine automatische Sattelstütze?
Mehrgewicht gerechtfertigt?

@all:
Ich fahre auch ausschlißelich Stützen ohne Offset. 
In erster Linie möchte ich nicht so von hinten in die Pedale treten/ schieben.

Zur Lenkerhöhe:
Ich musss mit einem neuen/ anderen Bike erst 3x- 4x fahren.
Dann hab ich mich dran gewöhnt.
Danach versuche ich den Lenker in der Höhe so zu variieren, dass auf einem ebenen Schotterparkplatz beide Reifen in Schräglage GLEICHZEITIG ausbrechen. 
Dann habe ich in der Grundposition eine gleichmäßige Gewichtsverteilung.
Bei Gefälle/ Steigung auf dem Trail macht der Oberkörper den Rest.


----------



## Kiefer (11. Februar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> danke danke.
> bin auch super-glücklich mit dem rad.
> 
> bzgl. der spacer werde ich noch etwas experimentieren.
> ...




Hallo Snowman

Klasse Bike !!
Sieht wirklich sehr gut aus, gefällt mit 

An meinem C1 ist der FOX RL verbaut, der hat ein Lockout.
Der RP 2 hat ein Propadel.

Aber keine Sorge.
Den Lockout benutze ich nur äußert selten.

Viel Grüße
Thomas

PS: Viele Spaß bei der Jungfernfahrt !


----------



## Markusdr (11. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @orakel:
> @Markusdr:
> Wie duschreibst, fährst du wenig Trails.
> Brauchst du da überhaupt eine automatische Sattelstütze?
> Mehrgewicht gerechtfertigt?



Hmm, hab ich das wo geschrieben? Ich habe wenig Berge, aber die, die ich habe gehen meist locker bergauf und dann als Trail wieder runter. Da haben wir schon nen paar mit dem ein oder Anderen Sprung drin etc. Ich glaub schon, dass es sichlohnen wird, habe aber die normale Stütze schon und werde diese auch erstmal testen.

Woran erkenne ich denn diesen Offset? Hab ich noch nie gelesen


----------



## Markusdr (11. Februar 2012)

Hier dann auch mal kurz ein paar Bilder mit dem Handy von mir. Wie gesagt nix geändert oder anders, lediglich mit Flaschenhalter =):


























@Snowman:Hab den Dämpfer drin:


----------



## Snowman_NA (11. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Woran erkenne ich denn diesen Offset? Hab ich noch nie gelesen



ich meine, bei stützen mit offset handelt es sich um nach hinten gekröpfte stützen. 
die, die jetzt beim C1 oder C2 dabei ist, hat kein offset.

schöne pics. da hat sich doch die fahrt von hamburg auch gelohnt.


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Februar 2012)

Wenn mein GT2 irgendwann mal ausgedient hat, dann bekomm ich auch mal ein C1/C2. Aber zum Glück ist es noch immer gut in Schuß und ein Top Bike. Ich fahre es noch immer so gerne wie am ersten Tag. Und das soll schon was heißen so oft wie meinen Fuhrpark ändere.

Auch das C1 von Markusdr ist super. Mir hat die Farb-Combi letztes Jahr schon recht gut gefallen. Mit den rot eloxierten Elementen gefällt es mir dieses jahr noch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (11. Februar 2012)

Ich möchte mein E1 verkaufen. Ist ein 2011er mit unter 100 Km gefahren.

Alles ist möglich : nur Rahmen solo oder ausgesuchte Teile oder halt Komplettrad 

alles ist VB :


----------



## SirRHadfield (11. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @
> 
> Zur Lenkerhöhe:
> Ich musss mit einem neuen/ anderen Bike erst 3x- 4x fahren.
> ...



Geiler Trick, danke!


----------



## SirRHadfield (11. Februar 2012)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mein E1 verkaufen. Ist ein 2011er mit unter 100 Km gefahren.
> 
> Alles ist möglich : nur Rahmen solo oder ausgesuchte Teile oder halt Komplettrad



Darf man fragen, wieso Du verkaufst? Wenn Du nach 100km schon sagen kannst, daß es Dir nicht taugt, muß es ja grauenvoll passen? 

Viel Erfolg, Gruß Urs


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (11. Februar 2012)

SirRHadfield schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, wieso Du verkaufst? Wenn Du nach 100km schon sagen kannst, daß es Dir nicht taugt, muß es ja grauenvoll passen?
> 
> Viel Erfolg, Gruß Urs



Ne, hat einen anderen Grund. Möchte ich hier aber nicht  posten.

Es ist ein Hammergeiles-Rad. Wirklich ein Traum auf Touren die das Ziel haben den Berg hinabzuschweben.

Frag den Rocky


----------



## Orakel (12. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @orakel:
> öffnet er dir auch die Kartusche?
> Besteh einfach auf stinknormalem Motoröl, wirst sehen.


keine Ahnung, muss ich ihn fragen


----------



## Deichfräse (12. Februar 2012)

@Lucky-Luke
Was hast du für eine Rahmenhöhe bei dem E1?




www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> keine Ahnung, muss ich ihn fragen



Das Hydrauliköl ist wichtig!
5er Öl ist nicht 5er Öl!
Hört sich komisch an, ist aber so.
Habe dir was geschickt.
(Falls hier Interesse besteht, kann ich das auch öffentlich machen. Will aber keinen langweilen den es nicht interessiert)


----------



## Markusdr (12. Februar 2012)

Moin,

Mit einem neuen Rad ist man ja immer mal wieder im Kaufrausch und überlegt sich, was man noch so benötigt, zumal das Wetter ja noch nicht so ganz zum fahren einläd... So ist es bei mir natürlich gerade auch und wen kann man besser fragen als euch =)?

1) Griffe: Beim C1 sind keine schönen Griffe dran sondern lediglich Gummigriffe die nicht der Knaller sind.  Die beim x1 fand ich übrigens besser =). Ich bin ja ewig mit Barends Gefahren und überlege stark die Ergons zu nehmen. Klar, Optik ist nicht so, aber sonst? Wie sind die Griffe sonst und wie ist diese Handauflage von denen?

2) Handschuhe: Bei mir ein ewiges Thema, doch ich fahre gerne mit. Derzeit habe ich welche von Spezialist, aber auch die haben Ihren Zeitpunkt erreicht. Gibt es welche wo ihr sagt die sind Super? Oder sollte man die von Ergon direkt zu den Griffen nehmen? Meine jetzt haben im Daumenbereichein wenig "Handtuchstoff" eingearbeitet, finde ich sehr praktisch.

3) Sattelstütze: Ne absenkbare finde ich schon toll, aber Offset? Steht das bei den Stützen immer dabei oder haben das alle absenkbare? Ich habe ja den Nachteil mit den sehr kurzen Beinen und und dem sehr langen Oberkörper.  Einen L Rahmen habe ich zwar, aber die Stütze darf nur 11cm rausgucken.  Die Reverb fällt aus, da ich die nicht ordentlich verlegen kann. Die Magurakleber sollen wohl nicht halten, wegen Schmutz, Dreck und Sonne. hatte mir ja die 950r schonmal angesehen und schlecht war die nicht. kommt wirklich noch was von Fox? Wenn ja wann? Hydraulik oder Zug?

4) Ich lese bei Euch ja immer was bezüglich Dichtungen und Kugellager etc. für Rahmen und Gabel/Dämpfer. Sollte ich da was tun?

5) Drehmomentschlüssel. Braucht man sowas oder ist das übertrieben? Carbon habe ich ja nicht. Heutzutage ist überall sowas angegeben.

Ich danke Euch und wünsche nen schönen Sonntag. 

Gruß Markus


----------



## norcobitch94 (12. Februar 2012)

Das weiße E1 ist der Hammer!


----------



## SirRHadfield (12. Februar 2012)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Ne, hat einen anderen Grund. Möchte ich hier aber nicht  posten.
> 
> Es ist ein Hammergeiles-Rad. Wirklich ein Traum auf Touren die das Ziel haben den Berg hinabzuschweben.
> 
> Frag den Rocky



OK, das reicht mir vollkommen als Aussage. Viel Erfolg beim Verkauf, mir reicht vorerst das X1


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Mit einem neuen Rad ist man ja immer mal wieder im Kaufrausch und überlegt sich, was man noch so benötigt, zumal das Wetter ja noch nicht so ganz zum fahren einläd... So ist es bei mir natürlich gerade auch und wen kann man besser fragen als euch =)?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## SirRHadfield (12. Februar 2012)

Hi Markus,

da ich selbst einen ähnlichen Sitzriesen-Körperbau aufweise, hab ich mir das X1 trotz 1,80 in M gekauft. Auf diese Weise konnte ich trotz Stummelbeinchen noch die Kindshock verbauen.
Bin damit höchst zufrieden und finde sie auch besser als die Reverb (die habe ich nämlich meiner Frau ans Rad gebaut), bei der mir immer die Geschwindigkeitseinstellung auf den Keks geht.
Die Kindshock hat kein Offset.







Die Möglichkeiten zur Zugverlegung sind natürlich ein Riesenvorteil des X1, und war auch für mich eines der Entscheidungskriterien.

Ich habe bei mir auch die Ergons mit den kurzen Magnesium-Hörnchen dran. Aber nachdem mich einige hier darauf angestoßen haben, daß mein 680er Lenker zu schmal wäre, hab ich mir jetzt den Vector in 740 bestellt und dazu Ergon GA1 AllMountain-Griffe (das sind glaube ich auch die serienmäßigen am X1). Am breiten All-Mountain-Lenker sind Hörnchen dann tatsächlich wohl nicht mehr tragbar. Nur hat leider Syntace derzeit Probleme den Lenker zu liefern.

Falls Du Interesse an den Ergons mit Hörnchen hast, die wären quasi über...


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2012)

SirRHadfield schrieb:


> ...., hab ich mir jetzt den Vector in 740 bestellt und dazu Ergon GA1 AllMountain-Griffe (das sind glaube ich auch die serienmäßigen am X1). Nur hat leider Syntace derzeit Probleme den Lenker zu liefern...



Den Vorbau lässt du?
Ein breitere Lenker macht das lenkverhalten etwas träger, man "rudert".
Am Anfang ungewohnt, nach 3 Touren nicht mehr weg zu denken.
Ggf. solltest du mal einen etwas kürzeren Vorbau dazu versuchen, dann ist die Trägheit wieder weg.


----------



## Orakel (12. Februar 2012)

1) Griffe: Beim C1 sind keine schönen Griffe dran sondern lediglich  Gummigriffe die nicht der Knaller sind.  Die beim x1 fand ich übrigens  besser =). Ich bin ja ewig mit Barends Gefahren und überlege stark die  Ergons zu nehmen. Klar, Optik ist nicht so, aber sonst? Wie sind die  Griffe sonst und wie ist diese Handauflage von denen?
Ich habe mir die Ergon GA1 Leichtbau gekauft,nach einer Saison kann ich die aussage treffen, Haltbar, Verdrehsicher.
Die Auflagefläche an den Ergons kannst du um 360° verdrehen bist du deine richtige Einstellung gefunden hast. Gewicht 152gr.
2) Handschuhe: Bei mir ein ewiges Thema, doch ich fahre gerne mit.  Derzeit habe ich welche von Spezialist, aber auch die haben Ihren  Zeitpunkt erreicht. Gibt es welche wo ihr sagt die sind Super? Oder  sollte man die von Ergon direkt zu den Griffen nehmen? Meine jetzt haben  im Daumenbereichein wenig "Handtuchstoff" eingearbeitet, finde ich sehr  praktisch
Fahre seit Herbst die HE 2 (Langfinger) passen Farblich/Stylisch zu den GA1 Griffen. Mir taugen sie, liegen eng an der Hand an, haben am Innenballen Noppen,oben auf den Fingern Mascheinsätze, nur die weiße farbe sieht schnell Ramboniert aus.


----------



## SirRHadfield (12. Februar 2012)

@RockyRider


Ja, da hab ich schon einen kürzeren dran. 
Klar 75 sind für nen AM ziemlich viel, aber wie gesagt ich bin überzeugter Sitzriese und ramm mir sonst die Ellbogen in den Magen.
Zur Not muß da halt auch noch was kürzeres her.

Wegen der Steiner-Gabel bin ich halt auf VRO-Lenker angewiesen, deshalb muß ich warten... 


Danke übrigens fürs Überzeugen, nach Deinem Anraten hab ich mir auf jeder Tour seitdem mehr gedacht: "Der Lenker muß schmaler und die Hörnchen weg, RockyRider hatte Recht"


----------



## Orakel (12. Februar 2012)

@Markusdr
KS hat auf der EB neue modelle mit einer anderen Zuganlenkung an der Stütze vorgestellt.
Ist hier im Forum bei den News oder in Eurobike2011 vorgestellt worden.
www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/09/02/eurobike-2011-kindshock-mit-neuen-teleskopsattelstuetzen/
und die Fox
www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/09/03/eurobike-2011-fox-zeigt-verstellbare-sattelstuetze-doss/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baatz (12. Februar 2012)

@Lucky-Luke
Rahmenhöhe würde mich auch interessieren ...
wie ist es denn im Vgl. zu Deinem 301 ? Die BOS passt auf jeden Fall schon mal super


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (12. Februar 2012)

Sorry, Rahmengröße ist natürlich wichtig.
Ist ein L Rahmen. Ich bin 1,85 m und habe SL 90 cm.
Ein Vergleich mit dem 301 MK 8 kann bergab das E1 ganz klar für sich entscheiden.
Meiner Erfahrung nach, darf man eigentlich die beiden Räder nicht vergleichen....
E1 : Bergabperformance traumhaft, kombiniert mit guter tourenmöglichkeit.
       Also wirklich auch gut geeignet um jeden Berg zu erklimmen.
301 MK8 mit 160 mm Federweg : Vorwärtsperformance traumhaft mit ziemlich guter Bergabperformance. Berg ab halt nicht plüschig weich. 
Nicht umsonst wird das MK10 anders.




Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mein E1 verkaufen. Ist ein 2011er mit unter 100 Km gefahren.
> 
> Alles ist möglich : nur Rahmen solo oder ausgesuchte Teile oder halt Komplettrad
> 
> alles ist VB :


----------



## Markusdr (12. Februar 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> @Markusdr
> KS hat auf der EB neue modelle mit einer anderen Zuganlenkung an der Stütze vorgestellt.
> Ist hier im Forum bei den News oder in Eurobike2011 vorgestellt worden.
> www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/09/02/eurobike-2011-kindshock-mit-neuen-teleskopsattelstuetzen/
> ...



Danke für die Infos:
ich glaube, dass ich da mit KS nicht so gut klarkommen werde. Die schreiben ja was von 140mm absenkung etc. ich darf aber nur maximal 100. Selbst 125 ist bei mir schon zu viel =). Stummelbeine eben. Aber nen langen Vorbau wollte ich auch nicht haben und dann nen M.

Die Fox, hmm nicht schlecht, aber findet man bisher doch recht wenig drüber, mal sehen, wann die kommt.

@RockyRider66: Schaffe ich das den Hinterbau zu zerlegen? Bin ja jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Fachmann und was nen Fully angeht schon gar nicht =). was braucht man für werkzeug?

Was würdest Du denn empfehlen, wenn man Hörner haben will, oder soll ich erstmal ohne versuchen klarzukommen =)?

Drehmomentschlüssel? Gibts da nen Tipp?

@SirRHadfield: Da komme ich drauf zurück. Hast ne PN =). Das mit der Stütze sieht gut aus. Hattest Du mal Probleme mit der?



Dank Euch!


----------



## at021971 (12. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> ...
> Drehmomentschlüssel? Gibts da nen Tipp?...


 
Ich habe die beiden von Syntace. Wobei der Kleinere der Wichtigere ist.

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=312
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=319
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=325

Nicht ganz so günstig, aber sehr gut.


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Februar 2012)

Ich nutze den Drehmomentschlüssel vom Würth, 4-20 Nm zusammen mit dem Syntace Inbus Bitsatz. 

Bis jetzt noch keinen Ärger mit dem Werkzeug gehabt. Der Würth steht meiner Meinung nach dem Syntace in nichts nach. 

Aber hier gibt es z.B. ein Syntace Komplettsatz recht günstig im Angebot. 

Ist natürlich nur vom Feinsten. Es gibt da auch noch günstigere Varianten von Pro, Tacx usw


----------



## at021971 (12. Februar 2012)

Von Tacx lass ich bei Werkzeug mittlerweile die Finger. Hatte kürzlich von denen einen Kassettenschlüssel gekauft, der nicht einmal das Öffnen eines Kassettenverschlusses überlebt hat. Der gezackte Kranz war aus einem dermaßen spröden Guß, dass auch zu erwarten war, dass der die Kräfte, die manchmal notwendig sind um solche Verschlüsse zu öffnen, aushält. Lass die mal Ergotrainer bauen. Das beherrschen sie so leidlich.


----------



## TOM4 (12. Februar 2012)

Drehmomentschlüssel gibts auch im baumarkt - ich glaub meiner ist ein proton oder ähnlich - von 5-20NM geht sich fast alles aus damit

Bezüglich sattelstützen - ich hab ja einen verstellbereich am sattel - dann muss ich auch nicht von hinten treten oder sitz zu weit überm hinterrad


----------



## Snowman_NA (12. Februar 2012)

bzgl. drehmomentschlüssel...hab mir jetzt mal den bestellt...

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...b/Mighty-1-4-Drehmomentschluessel-2-24Nm.html

den gibt es auch noch im set mit einem mechaniker-buch von park tool...


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Februar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Drehmomentschlüssel gibts auch im baumarkt - ich glaub meiner ist ein proton oder ähnlich - von 5-20NM geht sich fast alles aus damit
> 
> Bezüglich sattelstützen - ich hab ja einen verstellbereich am sattel - dann muss ich auch nicht von hinten treten oder sitz zu weit überm hinterrad



5NM finde ich gerade bei Carbon zu viel. Ich habe mir den in der Bucht gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Migthy-DREHM...rrad_Zubehör&hash=item27c22efd8d#ht_500wt_978

Ups, da warst du schneller ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vette08 (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo R-Ritter,

ich brauche mal eine Einschätzung: Wo würdet Ihr den Preis für einen gebrauchten C1 FS Rahmen inkl. RP2 (Steuersatz+Tretlager) ansetzen (Größe M, aus 2009)?
Hab ein gutes Angebot für einen X1-Rahmen


----------



## Kiefer (12. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 1) Griffe: Beim C1 sind keine schönen Griffe dran sondern lediglich Gummigriffe die nicht der Knaller sind.  Die beim x1 fand ich übrigens besser =). Ich bin ja ewig mit Barends Gefahren und überlege stark die Ergons zu nehmen. Klar, Optik ist nicht so, aber sonst? Wie sind die Griffe sonst und wie ist diese Handauflage von denen?
> ...




Hallo Markus

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike !

Ich kann Dir die Ergon GX2 empfehlen.
Ich finde auch das mein Bike ohne Barends besser aussieht, aber ich komme nach mehreren Tests mit Barends einfach am besten zurecht.
Die Barends der GX2 sind aber auch relaviv klein.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1060168




Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Markusdr (12. Februar 2012)

Hab gerade die als Auslaufmodell gesehen: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-mit-Remote-Modell-2011---Auslaufmodell-.html

gibt es daran etwas auszusetzen? 2012er Modell besser?


----------



## TOM4 (12. Februar 2012)

Hi zusammen, 
entschuldigt mein reinplatzen, aber ich hab mal wieder eine offtopic frage und zwar habt ihr tipps für gute bike dvd's - gerne per pm - ich will mir die wirklich kalten tage ein bisschem verkürzen!
danke im voraus!
gruß tom


----------



## at021971 (12. Februar 2012)

Vette08 schrieb:


> ...ich brauche mal eine Einschätzung: Wo würdet Ihr den Preis für einen gebrauchten C1 FS Rahmen inkl. RP2 (Steuersatz+Tretlager) ansetzen (Größe M, aus 2009)?...


 
www.Schaltwerk-bikes.de verkauft einen neuen R.C1 FS 140 mm Rahmen mit 2012er Fox RP2 für 799 EUR. Ein drei Jahre alter Rahmen dürfte so gesehen nicht mehr als 300 - 400 EUR bringen. Ehrlich gesagt, würde ich aber, wenn ich die Wahl hätte einen Neuen mit voller Garantie für 799 EUR zu bekommen, über einen Gebrauchten gar nicht mehr nachdenken. Aber jeden Tag steht irgendwo ein Dummer auf. Den mußt Du einfach finden und für Deinen Rahmen begeistern.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> [email protected]: Schaffe ich das den Hinterbau zu zerlegen? Bin ja jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Fachmann und was nen Fully angeht schon gar nicht =). was braucht man für werkzeug?
> *Man benötigt nur am Hauptlager ein Spezialwerkzeug. Ein Rotwildhändler sollte es haben. Für den Rest brauchst du nur einen 5er Inbus. Allerdings ist das Hauptlager am wichtigsten zu pflegen, es liegt in direktem Dreckbeschuss.*
> 
> Was würdest Du denn empfehlen, wenn man Hörner haben will, oder soll ich erstmal ohne versuchen klarzukommen =)?
> ...


  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (13. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das Hydrauliköl ist wichtig!
> 5er Öl ist nicht 5er Öl!
> Hört sich komisch an, ist aber so.
> Habe dir was geschickt.
> (Falls hier Interesse besteht, kann ich das auch öffentlich machen. Will aber keinen langweilen den es nicht interessiert)



Klar habe ich Interesse! Kannst es mir auch per Mail senden!
Danke


----------



## giles (13. Februar 2012)

ebenfalls Interesse bekunde.

Biste mir auch schuldig Rocky  ohne Dich hätte ich eine Steiner-überarbeitete GS4 am Bike


----------



## nauker (13. Februar 2012)

@RockyRider66: 

Ich schliesse mich mal an, gern auch per PM...


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2012)

OK, wenn Interesse betseht mache ich das öffentlich.
Ist ja kein Geheimnis:

Die Bezeichnung 5W, 10W usw. sagt nicht wirklich etwas über die Viskosität über Hydrauliköle aus.

Man benötigt die [email protected] und [email protected] Werte.
Das sind plump gesagt, Fließgeschwindigkeiten unter bestimmten Bedingungen bei 40 und 100 Grad.

Vergleicht man diese Werte, stellt man schnell fest, dass es 5er Öle gibt, die dickflüssiger als 10er Öl von einem anderen Hersteller ist.

Und noch wichtiger ist das Verhältnis zwischen [email protected] und [email protected]!
Viele Öle werden bei Temperaturanstieg plötzlich sehr dünnflüssig.
Bedeutet, dein Dämpfung lässt im Trail sehr schnell nach, man hoppelt & springt.
Da es während der Abfahrt schleichend eintritt, merkt man es meist nur an den anschwellende Unterarmen. 

Fox Öl ist übrigens das gelabelte Fuchs Silcolene RSF, vergleicht einfach die [email protected] Werte.
http://www.peterverdone.com/wiki/index.php?title=Suspension_Fluid#Fox
http://www.peterverdone.com/archive/bikesuspension.htm

Und wo möglich (also alles außer offenem Ölbad) rate ich dringend Motoröl zur Schmierung zu verwenden!

Außerdem bei Talasgabeln:
Ab Talas III haben die Dinger keine IFP- Kammer mehr.
Die Negativkammer befüllt sich automatisch, eine Nadalamartur ist nicht mehr erforderlich.
Ergo, man kann das Ding selbst zerlegen.

Dabei stellt man oft fest, dass sich auf dem Luftkolben (also Positivkammer) viel Öl gesammlt hat.
(Eigentlich sollen hier nur 3ml FoxFluid sein)
Das führt dazu, dass die Gabel schnell progressiv wird.
Bei Floatgabeln wird damit sogar die Progression feingetunt.
In die Luftkammer fülle ich im Winter statt FoxFluid auch Motoröl.
Die Gabel senkt sich dann bei kalten Temperaturen nicht von selbst ab.

So, und jetzt viel Spaß beim basten!!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (13. Februar 2012)

zu Drehmomentschlüssel: Wenn man bei der Mountainbike ein zwei Jahres Abo abschließt, bekommt man den Syntace Drehmomentschlüssel umsonst dazu. So hab ich es jetzt gemacht.


----------



## giles (13. Februar 2012)

Danke Rocky 

Frage? TALAS III = 2011 - ... ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2012)

Erkennt man am Knopf.
2011 ist sicher schon Talas III


----------



## giles (13. Februar 2012)

Danke.


----------



## Markusdr (13. Februar 2012)

@Drehmomentschlüssel: Habe jetzt den von Mighty bestellt. Ich hoffe ich komme damit klar, ich benötige den ja fast nie =).

@absenkbare Stütze: Hat sich bei der Kindschock etwas zu 2012 getan, dass es lohnt 50,- Eu mehr auszugeben? Bzw. welche ist das bei Bike-Components überhaupt? Da steht nix von 950 oder 900 =). 

Dank Euch


----------



## Snowman_NA (13. Februar 2012)

bei meinem C2 ist ja die F120 FIT RL PERFORMANCE verbaut.

ich habe jetzt noch nicht mit den detailabstimmungen wie luftdruck und zugstufe angefangen, aber was mir auffällt: die tauchrohre sind furztrocken!
beim eintauchvorgang hört man förmlich die reibung...als ob da halt ganz leicht was schleift...

das ist doch nicht normal oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> bei meinem C2 ist ja die F120 FIT RL PERFORMANCE verbaut.
> 
> ich habe jetzt noch nicht mit den detailabstimmungen wie luftdruck und zugstufe angefangen, aber was mir auffällt: die tauchrohre sind furztrocken!
> beim eintauchvorgang hört man förmlich die reibung...als ob da halt ganz leicht was schleift...
> ...



Normal.
Über nacht auf den Kopf stellen und mal 500- 800km fahren.
Danach kleinen Service mit Umstellung auf Motoröl.

Bei dem Wetter funktionieren die Federelemente außerdem schlechter.


----------



## Snowman_NA (13. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Normal.
> Über nacht auf den Kopf stellen und mal 500- 800km fahren.
> Danach kleinen Service mit Umstellung auf Motoröl.
> 
> Bei dem Wetter funktionieren die Federelemente außerdem schlechter.



danke für den tipp.
werde ich dann vor der 1. ausfahrt mal machen. 

bisher steht das bike nur zum angucken im haus rum.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. Februar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> bisher steht das bike nur zum angucken im haus rum.


Optimaler Standort
Warm und trocken, gerade im Winter ist so eine 100% Funktionalität aller Bauteile gewährleistet...
Mußte mich sonst regelmäßig mit eingefrorenen Zügen u.ä. rumplagen!

LG, G-K-R


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2012)

Züge sind mir nicht eingefroren, habe solche Gummitüllen von Gore drauf.
Gerade der Umwerfer ist bei der Konstruktion stark gefährdet.

Also 1.200hm auf rd. 37km bei Dauerfrost klappen mit dem E1 ohnr Shwerigkeiten, Samstag versucht.


----------



## Snowman_NA (13. Februar 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Optimaler Standort
> Warm und trocken, gerade im Winter ist so eine 100% Funktionalität aller Bauteile gewährleistet...
> Mußte mich sonst regelmäßig mit eingefrorenen Zügen u.ä. rumplagen!
> 
> LG, G-K-R



Für die Winterausfahrten muss das HT herhalten. :-D
Da ist mir aber auch der Umwerfer eingefroren letzte Woche...


----------



## Markusdr (13. Februar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> Für die Winterausfahrten muss das HT herhalten. :-D
> Da ist mir aber auch der Umwerfer eingefroren letzte Woche...






http://www.siebershop.de/catalog/images/article_31265_1.jpg


----------



## chris-2 (13. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Züge sind mir nicht eingefroren, habe solche Gummitüllen von Gore drauf.
> Gerade der Umwerfer ist bei der Konstruktion stark gefährdet.
> 
> Also 1.200hm auf rd. 37km bei Dauerfrost klappen mit dem E1 ohnr Shwerigkeiten, Samstag versucht.



Sind die gesamten Züge von Gore oder nur die Tüllen?
Falls es nur die Tüllen sind, kann man die separat besorgen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2012)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Sind die gesamten Züge von Gore oder nur die Tüllen?
> Falls es nur die Tüllen sind, kann man die separat besorgen?



Ich hatte die Tüllen noch von alten Gore Zügen.
Es gibt doch aber auch andere Hersteller.
Kram mal bei deinem Händler in der Kruschelkiste.


----------



## chris-2 (13. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Tüllen noch von alten Gore Zügen.
> Es gibt doch aber auch andere Hersteller.
> Kram mal bei deinem Händler in der Kruschelkiste.



Ja die Kruschelkiste bei meinem Händler, da könnte ich mal schauen, guter Tip, danke. Zurzeit habe ich die Dichtungen von den Shimano XTR-Zügen drauf, sind auch nicht schlecht sind.
Aber das System bei den Tüllen von Gore macht auf mich den besten Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2012)

und es gibt auch spez. Endhülsen mit einer Aufnahme für die Tüllen


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2012)

WICHTIG!!!

Ich hatte euch den Tipp mit dem Nadellager im oberen Dämpferauge gegeben.
Es ist noch etwas zu beachten dass ich erst heute bemerkt habe.
Bitte nicht einfach einsetzen und festschrauben!
Ich berichte bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## TOM4 (13. Februar 2012)

Wo bekomm ich denn so ein nadellager für mein x1? Welche bezeichnung hat das lager? Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen? @rocky: was muss man beachten??


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2012)

Nadellager gibt es bei Toxoholics oder bei Syntace.
Sind beides Lager von Enduro, nur unterschiedlich gedichtet.
Unsere Lager sind 22x8mm, das einzige Maß welches ich als Nadellager bisher gefunden habe.

Zu beachten ist, dass in unserem linken Umlenkhebel ja diese Gewindehülse steckt um die Befestigungsschraube aufzunehmen.
Daher ist das Loch auf der Seite im Durchmesser größer als auf der anderen Seite.
Da die Lagerachse ja auch einen viel kleineren Duchmesser am Auflagerpunkt hat als die original Alubuchsen, können diese sich beim Anziehen in das Alu des Umlenkhebels drücken.

Ich werde daher heute die Achse etwas kürzen und auf der linken Seite eine U- Scheibe beilegen.
Mache mal Fotos wenn es geklappt hat.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (14. Februar 2012)

....als Nutzer von Nadellager interessiert mich das natürlich auch, besonders weil meins nach knapp 4.000 km etwas Spiel hat....

Von da habe ich meine Nadellager, wie ich gehört habe, verkauft Toxo die jetzt auch:

http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id275.html

Letztens habe ich was über ein spezielles Gleitlager gelesen, das viel bessere Reibwerte hätte....    ich finde jetzt gerade die Seite nicht mehr..   eben habe ich es gefunden, sind von der Firma IGUS und aus Plastik...    hat hier jemand Erfahrung. Was denkst du über diese Lager RockyRider?


----------



## grosser (14. Februar 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ....als Nutzer von Nadellager interessiert mich das natürlich auch, besonders weil meins nach knapp 4.000 km etwas Spiel hat....
> 
> Von da habe ich meine Nadellager, wie ich gehört habe, verkauft Toxo die jetzt auch:
> 
> ...



Vielleicht --> http://huber-bushings.com/produkte/
Die werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2012)

Ja, du meinst die Huber- Lager.

Ich habe zwar keins von ihm, aber schon eins selbst angefertigt.

Selbst ohne die Hartbeschichtung hat es deutlich länger gehalten. (etwa 3x)
Meine Ausführung mit der Hartbeschichtung hab ich noch nicht durch. (bisher etwa 5x)

Passende Lagerhülsen habe ich damals bei Igus nur mit Bund bekommen.
(Centartikel)
Bund habe ich einfach abgeschnitten.

Wer Nadellager fährt (man spürt das wirklich!), sollte die Achse ab und an mal etwas drehen.
Sonst hämmern sich die nadeln gerne ein.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (14. Februar 2012)

@grosser....   glaube die waren es, nicht die IGUS....   Huber-Lager....    bin am überlegen die zu bestellen.

Muss RockyRider recht geben, die Nadellager spürt man wirklich, das Ansprechverhalten ist viel sensibler, nur die "andauernde" Wartung ist mir leidig und vergesse ich auch. Eigentlich müsste ich das bei jedem Radputzen machen, das mache nach jeder 3. bis 4. Ausfahrt.....    aber wie das so ist fehlt mal die Zeit oder man fährt lieber als zu warten   ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2012)

Huber verwendt die Igus Lager.
Die Alueinsätze stellt er wohl selbst her, und lässt sie hartbeschichten.
Sie laufen leichter als orignal, aber wieder schwerer als Nadellager.

Ich werde oben Nadellager fahren, unten (kaum Bewegung/ lange Hebel) setze ich Igus oder Standard ein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ...... nur die "andauernde" Wartung ist mir leidig und vergesse ich auch. Eigentlich müsste ich das bei jedem Radputzen machen, das mache nach jeder 3. bis 4. Ausfahrt.....



Hm,
das mache ich alle 2 Monate mal.
Schraube raus, Achse drehen, Schraube rein.
Dauert 5min.


----------



## Thomas1809 (14. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Unsere Lager sind 22x8mm, das einzige Maß welches ich als Nadellager bisher gefunden habe.



Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite bei INA, also einer der größten Lagerhersteller.
Wenn ihr mir sagt welche genaue größe man braucht, kann ich mal nachschauen, ob wir was in der größe haben.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2012)

das hört sich gut an!

Aus dem Kopf:

Achsbreite 22mm
Schraubendurchmesser: 8mm
Lager außen: 1/2"
Lagerbreite: 1/2"

Müsste die Lagerbreite mal genau messen, Lager außen bin ich mir aber sicher


----------



## Thomas1809 (14. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> das hört sich gut an!
> 
> Aus dem Kopf:
> 
> ...



Meß auch nochmal den Außendurchmesser, 12,7 mm kann ich mir eigendlich nicht vorstellen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2012)

Hast Recht.
Lagerbreite = 12,6mm
Lagerdurchmesser außen=~ 15,01 (augebauter Zustand)

Bezeichnung "BK-5245"


----------



## Thomas1809 (14. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hast Recht.
> Lagerbreite = 12,6mm
> Lagerdurchmesser außen=~ 15,01 (augebauter Zustand)
> 
> Bezeichnung "BK-5245"



Ok, was hällst von denen  
http://medias.ina.de/medias/hp.ec.br.pr/NK*NK8/12-TV;aBXBTz37rpve?clrsb=1

Gruß Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2012)

Das ist ja nur ein bauteil?
Wo ist die Achse? (die muss innen D= 8mm haben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas1809 (14. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das ist ja nur ein bauteil?
> Wo ist die Achse? (die muss innen D= 8mm haben)



Das Lager hat ja einen innendurchmesser von 8mm, also kannst die achse von rotwild verwenden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2012)

Nein.
Da ist ja nur eine Schraube von Rotwild.
Original sieht das doch so aus:
http://www.bike-treks.co.uk/images/FoxShockBushKit_dzt.jpg?height=167&width=167
http://galleri.nicksimports.se/albums/userpics/normal_IMG_1248_1.jpg


----------



## Thomas1809 (14. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nein.
> Da ist ja nur eine Schraube von Rotwild.
> [/url]



Welchen Innendurchmesser hat denn dein Nadellager?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2012)

Die Achse hat einen Außendurchmesser von 11mm


----------



## Thomas1809 (14. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Achse hat einen Außendurchmesser von 11mm



Also mit dem Ausendurchmesser von genau 15mm finde ich nichts.
Wenn der A-Durchmesser ca. 15,8.. ist, währe das hier möglich. http://medias.ina.de/medias/hp.ec.br.pr/SCE_IN*SCE78;aWNvOYjHRo4b?clrsb=1
müßtest aber deine alte achse verwenden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Snowman_NA (14. Februar 2012)

servus,
ich hab auf der rotwild-seite empfehlungen für den luftdruck beim C-modell gefunden - von 2010.
habt ihr erfahrungen mit den werten? ich denke mal, ich starte mit dem wert für 95 kg und justiere dann nach bauchgefühl...

REAR SHOCK FOX RP2
70 kg - 140 psi
75 kg - 155 psi
80 kg - 160 psi
85 kg - 175 psi
90 kg - 180 psi
95 kg - 185 psi
100 kg - 190 psi
Rebound 4-5 Clicks in 8 total

FOX F32 RL 120
70 kg - 55 psi
75 kg - 60 psi
80 kg - 65 psi
85 kg - 70 psi
90 kg - 75 psi
95 kg - 80 psi
100 kg - 85 psi
Rebound 8 Clicks in 13 total


----------



## Bolzer1711 (14. Februar 2012)

Als Richtwert sind die Angaben sehr gut und zu gebrauchen, mit der Tabelle habe ich auch angefangen. 

Dann kommt es halt noch auf deinen Fahrstil an, fährst du lieber etwas härter oder weicher. Willst du den kompletten Federweg ausnutzen, dann musst du es ausprobieren. 

Also ich fahre mit rund 25% SAG, im ruppigen schnelle Trail brauche ich dabei fast den kompletten Federweg (der Gummi rutscht fast vom Standrohr)...  dabei musst du wirklich auf das Fahrergewicht achten, denn im Sommer und ohne Rucksack ist mal schnell mal 10 Kg leichter als derzeit mit den ganzen Klamotten und dem Winterspeck  ;-)...     denn 10 PSI machen schon was aus...


----------



## Orakel (14. Februar 2012)

für den Anfang hab ich mich nach den Werten auf der Hp gerichtet. Ab auf die Hausrunde, Pumpe für die Gabel mitgenommen und unterwegs korrigiert. In der Gabel hab ich einige psi weniger drin wie vorgeschlagen. Am Dämpfer dürfte der Sag bei ~25% liegen, mit der Zugstufe variiere ich abundan noch.


----------



## Snowman_NA (14. Februar 2012)

danke für euer feedback.  
so werde ich das auch machen...pumpe in den rucksack und raus auf die runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2012)

Die Reboundangabe kann doch nicht für alle Gewichte gleich sein?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2012)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> Also mit dem Ausendurchmesser von genau 15mm finde ich nichts.
> Wenn der A-Durchmesser ca. 15,8.. ist, währe das hier möglich. http://medias.ina.de/medias/hp.ec.br.pr/SCE_IN*SCE78;aWNvOYjHRo4b?clrsb=1
> müßtest aber deine alte achse verwenden.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Das geht leider nicht.
Dann müsste ich das Lager um 0,8mm zusammendrücken.
Das geht nicht.

Außerdem haben wir doch im Original keine Achse!


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2012)

So sah der Kram von vorne aus:




Nach dem Auseinanderbau hab ich das entdeckt:







Danach habe ich die Achse um eine Dichtung gekürzt und stattdessen eine Scheibe (schwarz) eingelegt:



Jetzt drückt die Scheibe auf der ganzen Fläche wie vorher.
Klappt


----------



## Markusdr (15. Februar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> servus,
> ich hab auf der rotwild-seite empfehlungen für den luftdruck beim C-modell gefunden - von 2010.
> habt ihr erfahrungen mit den werten? ich denke mal, ich starte mit dem wert für 95 kg und justiere dann nach bauchgefühl...
> 
> ...




Warum hast Du eigentlich diesen Dämpfer drin? Ist der vom C2 Edition Modell? Oder hast Du das Edition und nicht das pro?

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Snowman_NA (15. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Warum hast Du eigentlich diesen Dämpfer drin? Ist der vom C2 Edition Modell? Oder hast Du das Edition und nicht das pro?
> 
> Gruß, Markus



hi markus,
ne ne. ich hab das PRO. ich zitiere mich mal kurz selbst:
"achja...hab dann erst grade eben beim ausladen festgestellt, dass nicht  wie auf der website der FLOAT RL sondern der FLOAT RP2 verbaut ist.  hmmm...mal gucken wie ich damit klarkomme. als ich das C1 probe gefahren  bin, war ich ja sehr angetan vom FLOAT RL."

grüße, florian


----------



## Markusdr (15. Februar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> hi markus,
> ne ne. ich hab das PRO. ich zitiere mich mal kurz selbst:
> "achja...hab dann erst grade eben beim ausladen festgestellt, dass nicht  wie auf der website der FLOAT RL sondern der FLOAT RP2 verbaut ist.  hmmm...mal gucken wie ich damit klarkomme. als ich das C1 probe gefahren  bin, war ich ja sehr angetan vom FLOAT RL."
> 
> grüße, florian



Ich weiß, dass hatte ich gelesen =). Hast Du nicht mal nachgefragt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2012)

Der Unterschied ist nicht wirklich eklatant.
Beim RL wird das zugeschlatete PP einfach so groß, dass er so gut wie blockiert erscheint (ist er aber nicht)
Beim RP2 ist das zugeschlatetete PP etwas schächer ausgelegt.


----------



## Markusdr (15. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist nicht wirklich eklatant.
> Beim RL wird das zugeschlatete PP einfach so groß, dass er so gut wie blockiert erscheint (ist er aber nicht)
> Beim RP2 ist das zugeschlatetete PP etwas schächer ausgelegt.



Aber hat der nicht diese: FACTORY KASHIMA Beschichtung?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2012)

Das weiß ich nicht.
Sieht man doch, der wäre dann "goldig".


----------



## Snowman_NA (15. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist nicht wirklich eklatant.
> Beim RL wird das zugeschlatete PP einfach so groß, dass er so gut wie blockiert erscheint (ist er aber nicht)
> Beim RP2 ist das zugeschlatetete PP etwas schächer ausgelegt.



so habe ich es auch jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen.
aber wieso ist dann der RP2 der höherwertigere bzw. teurere dämpfer?
versteh ich irgendwie nicht... 

@markus: ich hab matthias mal drauf angesprochen. er wollte mal bei rotwild nachfragen. 

meine theorie...matthias meinte ja, dass rotwild engpässe bei den gabeln hatte. vllt. war es beim RL ähnlich und sie haben das bike mit dem RP2 ausgeliefert...


----------



## Snowman_NA (15. Februar 2012)

hab zwar noch nie nen kashima live gesehen...aber dafür sieht mir mein RP2 zu "ungoldig" aus.
heißt das dann, dass das ein 2011er RP2 ist?


----------



## Markusdr (15. Februar 2012)

Meine Theorie wäre jetzt gewesen, dass einfach ein C2 Rahmenkit "Edition" zusemmgebaut wurde und ist dieser drin: FOX FLOAT RP23 BV FACTORY KASHIMA. Ist aber schon richtig, die sehen echt richtig goldig aus. Aber ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass nur die nachgekauften goldig sind, die werksseitig verbauten sind es nicht. Bin mir da aber nicht mehr sicher =)

Gruß, Markus


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2012)

Die goldenen Beschichtungen sind der Factory- Serie vor enthalten.
Aftrermarket sollte daher immer Kashima sein.

Performance- Line hat Standardbeschichtung und wird in der Regel von den Bikeherstellern verbaut.
Müssen das aber nicht.
Die Topmodelle haben gerne auch Kashima aus der Factroy- Serie.
Die shen dann auch goldig aus.

Schaut doch einfach mal in den katalog.
Das X2 Topmodel hat Kashima, der Rest nicht.


----------



## Markusdr (15. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das C2 doch auch! Da hab ich es ja gesehen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2012)

mag sein, kenne den Katalog nicht so genau.


----------



## Markusdr (15. Februar 2012)

Jetzt weiß ich, was Du meinst. Klar, man kann sich die Bilder auch auf der Homepage anschauen:

Hier abgebildet der "goldene" Kashima, wenn man auf den Dämpfer guckt

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/4/0/2/2/_/original/C2_EDITION.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo RockyRider,

mit was fettest du deine Lager????


Viele Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2012)

Ich habe ein geschmeidiges Lagerfett aus dem KFZ- Bereich.
Muss nix besonderes sein.
Den Name weiß ich nicht mehr, kein Etiket mehr dran.

Ich müsste mal meinen bruder fragen, von dem ist das Zeug.

Um die Lager außenrum etwas einzuschmieren (und sonstige Dinge wie Sattelstütze usw.) habe ich ein weißes Bootsfett von Liqui Moly.


----------



## Snowman_NA (16. Februar 2012)

servus.
ich muss jetzt mal eine saublöde frage stellen zum rp2.
in welcher stellung ist denn pro pedal aktiviert und wann ist der dämpfer offen? ich merke irgendwie keinen richtigen unterschied...
ich tendiere zu folgender aussage: in der stellung im bild ist er offen, richtig?
grüße, snowman


----------



## Bolzer1711 (16. Februar 2012)

ja, in der Stellung ist der Dämpfer offen....   einen großen Unterschied merkt man in der Ebene auch nicht. Wenn man aber unter Kettenzug den Berg hoch tritt, dann merkt man, dass in der ProPedal-Stellung sich der Hinterbau fast nicht mehr bewegt.

Beim C1 hat mir das aber nicht ausgereicht, z.B. Wiegetritt, also habe ich den Dämpfer beim ersten Service bei Toxo etwas "verhärten" lassen. Jetzt passt das perfekt!!

@RockyRider...   danke für die Info!!


----------



## Snowman_NA (16. Februar 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ja, in der Stellung ist der Dämpfer offen....   einen großen Unterschied merkt man in der Ebene auch nicht. Wenn man aber unter Kettenzug den Berg hoch tritt, dann merkt man, dass in der ProPedal-Stellung sich der Hinterbau fast nicht mehr bewegt.
> 
> Beim C1 hat mir das aber nicht ausgereicht, z.B. Wiegetritt, also habe ich den Dämpfer beim ersten Service bei Toxo etwas "verhärten" lassen. Jetzt passt das perfekt!!
> 
> @RockyRider...   danke für die Info!!



danke. dann hat mich mein gefühl wenigstens nicht getäuscht.
das mit dem wiegetritt befürchte ich bei mir auch...da ich ja auch nicht gerader ein leichter fahrer bin...
deswegen war ich auch vom float RL so angetan.

aber was ist dann der vorteil vom RP2 bzw. was macht ihn teurer/höherwertiger als den RL?


----------



## Vincy (17. Februar 2012)

Investiere da lieber in ein anderes DÃ¤mpfer Tune und ProPedal Setup. Kostet bei Toxoholics pauschal 51â¬. 
Schreib dabei dein Fahrergewicht, Bikemodell und die gewÃ¼nschte Ãnderung (strafferes PP, bzw Druckstufe, die Zugstufe reicht da meistens aus) dazu.
Alternativ kannst auch noch das Volumen der Luftkammer verkleinern.
Am besten mit deren Service telefonieren und das ganze besprechen. Insbesondere, weil du von der ganzen Materie wenig verstehst.
Beim R.C1/2 ist leider einer mit EBL184x44mm, der ist aber sehr selten. Sonst wÃ¤re da ein RP23 zu empfehlen.

Beim RP2 ist ProPedal (PP) zuschaltbar und hat wahlweise Boostvalve. Optional auch mit Remote.
Beim RP23 das PP zusÃ¤tzlich in 3 Stufen.
Beim RL ist nur Lockout zuschaltbar, hat aber kein PP und Boostvalve. Ab Modelljahr 2012 auch mit ProPedal.
Der RPL hat Lockout und ProPedal zuschaltbar.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Februar 2012)

Ich habe zwar noch keinem RL in den Bauch geschaut, bin mir aber recht sicher, dass er ein fest installiertes PP hat.
Die 2. Stufe des PP ist dann so strak ausgebildet, dass der Dämpfer "fast" blockiert ist.
Ganz blockieren sollte man die Hydraulik nicht.

@snowman:
Ich würde erst einmal eine Weile fahren bevor du über Änderungen am Fahrwerk nachdenkst.
Solche Versuche gehen schnell in die Hose, gerade wenn man sich damit nicht so auskennt.
Es ist für dich wahrscheinlich erst einmal ungewohnt.


----------



## Snowman_NA (17. Februar 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Investiere da lieber in ein anderes Dämpfer Tune und ProPedal Setup. Kostet bei Toxoholics pauschal 51.
> Schreib dabei dein Fahrergewicht, Bikemodell und die gewünschte Änderung (strafferes PP, bzw Druckstufe, die Zugstufe reicht da meistens aus) dazu.
> Alternativ kannst auch noch das Volumen der Luftkammer verkleinern.
> Am besten mit deren Service telefonieren und das ganze besprechen. Insbesondere, weil du von der ganzen Materie wenig verstehst.
> ...



ja, da haste wohl recht. habe da bei den dämpfern noch nicht so den durchblick. is ja mein 1. fully. 
das mit dem eigenen dämpfer tune wäre eine überlegung. aber erstmal werde ich das aktuelle setup auf den trails testen. vllt. taugt es mir ja und alles ist wunderbar...


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Februar 2012)

Kannst ja mal ans deutsche Eck kommen.
Dann drehen wir bei uns mal eine Hometrailrunde und klopfen etwas auch dem Fahwerk rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowman_NA (17. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal ans deutsche Eck kommen.
> Dann drehen wir bei uns mal eine Hometrailrunde und klopfen etwas auch dem Fahwerk rum.



danke für das angebot. 
komme ich vllt. drauf zurück...koblenz ist ja jetzt nicht soweit weg.


----------



## grosser (17. Februar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> danke für das angebot.
> komme ich vllt. drauf zurück...koblenz ist ja jetzt nicht soweit weg.



wenn der Termin passt, würde ich auch kommen! wenn man darf?


@RockyRider66
nimmst du für die Dämpferwartung auch Motoröl, oder das Fox Fluit?


----------



## Sabo.g (17. Februar 2012)

*Hallo, ein Freund von mir möchte wegen Neuanschaffung das folgende Rad verkaufen. Es ist Sturz- und Umfallfrei!










Angeboten für 1399 . Bei Interesse und Fragen bitte per Nachricht bei mir melden.

MFG Sabo
*


----------



## Markusdr (17. Februar 2012)

Mal ne Frage am Rande, da ich nie Scheibenbresmsen hatte =): Ist es klug die "einzubremsen" vor der ersten Fahrt?


----------



## at021971 (17. Februar 2012)

Um die volle Bremsleistung zu erreichen, mußt die Scheibenbremse erst eingebremst werden. Dabei darauf achten, dass sie nicht zu heiß wird, so dass die Bremsbelege evtl. verglasen, denn dann stellt sich die volle Bremsleistung gar nicht erst ein. Aber Du brauchst jetzt nicht vor der ersten Tour extra was machen. Das kannst Du auch auf der den esten fahrten machen, so diese nicht ständig bremsend bergab gehen.


----------



## Markusdr (17. Februar 2012)

Also kann ich ganz normal fahren und nach ner Zeit ist die Bremse dann besser? Ich muss nur darauf achten, dass Sie nicht zu heiß wird? 

Da unsere Berge im Norden ja eh sehr klein sind, sollte das kein Problem darstellen =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (18. Februar 2012)

Beim Einbremsen von neuen Bremsen gibt es unterschiedliche Ansätze von Herstellern und Fachleuten.

Einige empfehlen mehrmals mit jeder Bremse von 25-30 km/h hart abbremsen und gut ist. 

Hayes z.B. geht da schon etwas detailierter vor:
"Zunächst müssen die Bremsscheiben komplett entfettet werden. Dazu nehmen Sie am besten 95- bis 98-prozentigen Isopropylalkohol oder Isopropanol, das in der Apotheke erhältlich ist. Verwenden Sie keinen Bremsenreiniger zum Entfetten der Bremsscheiben. Nach der Scheibenreinigung setzen Sie sich aufs Rad und bremsen 15 bis 20 Mal mit jeder Bremse das Bike aus einer mittleren Geschwindigkeit von rund 25 Stundenkilometern ab. Sie werden merken, wie nach jeder Bremsung die Bremsleistung deutlich zunimmt. Wichtig: Reinigen Sie nach dem Einbremsen die Bremsscheiben noch mal wie oben beschrieben."

Oder einfach auf den ersten Touren so wie es Thomas geschrieben hat einfach die Bremsen einbremsen.

Vermeide aber langes schleifen lassen, eigentlich grundsätzlich auch nach dem Einbremsen. Lieber kurz, dafür gezielter bremsen. Die Beläge verglasen bim Schleifbremsen und die Bremswirkung lässt nach. Meist kann man die Beläge noch durch anschleifen mit Schleifpapier retten, wenn nicht, sind dann Neue fällig.


----------



## Vette08 (18. Februar 2012)

*Ich darf präsentieren: Aus R.C1 FS Cross 2009 wird R.X1 2012 custom ... *

Vielen Dank an Schaltwerk-Bikes! Wie immer top Beratung, top Preise und Umsetzung, alle Kundenwünsche werden umgesetzt ... 
Sogar die eloxierte Ahead-Kappe ist jetzt verbaut .

Wer ein Rotwild kaufen möchte, sollte sich bei Matthias melden! 





Mehr Bilder im Album! Morgen geht es damit in den Matsch ...


----------



## Orakel (18. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch zum 1erle


----------



## grosser (18. Februar 2012)

ein 2012er X1 mit schwarzer Druckstrebe! Sieht gut aus!

Ist das eine KS Sattelstütze mit 125mm Auszug?
Wenn ja, kannst du mir mal das Mass geben, gemessen unterhalb des roten Rings bis zur Sattelbefestigung?


----------



## Snowman_NA (18. Februar 2012)

nice das x1... 

nur die gelben maxxis-schriftzüge passen net so doll...aber was willste da machen? is halt so...

sehen wir dann morgen ein eingesautes 2012er x1???


----------



## Vette08 (18. Februar 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> ein 2012er X1 mit schwarzer Druckstrebe! Sieht gut aus!
> 
> Ist das eine KS Sattelstütze mit 125mm Auszug?
> Wenn ja, kannst du mir mal das Mass geben, gemessen unterhalb des roten Rings bis zur Sattelbefestigung?



Klar! Sind 180 mm (in axialer Richtung gemessen)


----------



## TrailProf (18. Februar 2012)

Vette08 schrieb:


> *Ich darf präsentieren: Aus R.C1 FS Cross 2009 wird R.X1 2012 custom ... *
> 
> Vielen Dank an Schaltwerk-Bikes! Wie immer top Beratung, top Preise und Umsetzung, alle Kundenwünsche werden umgesetzt ...
> Sogar die eloxierte Ahead-Kappe ist jetzt verbaut .
> ...



Schaut sehr gut aus, 11er und 12er Baujahr gemischt, optimal.
Sehr interessante Bremse übrigens, was ist das für eine?


----------



## giles (18. Februar 2012)

Ich würde auf eine Hope M4  tippen. Das Sahnehäubchen an dem Bike.


----------



## Vette08 (18. Februar 2012)

Richtig, ist eine Hope Tech M4 Black Edition. Freue mich über die positive Resonanz .


----------



## giles (18. Februar 2012)

Black Edition und dann grüne Deckel ? Ist das nicht diese komische SpecialEdition?

Egal, ich wünsche dir viel Freude und die Hope ist einfach nur gut. Hab ich ja auch dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vette08 (18. Februar 2012)

Ja, ist die Black Edition in schwarz-grün. Ist wirklich ne top Bremse!

Ich habe nach einer Probefahrt mal folgende Frage an speziell die X1-Besitzer, die ihr Bike selbst aufgebaut haben:
Ich fahre das X1 jetzt mit ner 140er Talas, 90 mm Vorbau (8 grad), 680 mm Lenker (8 Grad Kröpfung, 25 mm). 

Ich würde gerne das Vorderrad möglichst leicht für Sprünge und Manuals vom Boden heben können. Seht Ihr noch Verbesserungspitential bei Vorbau/ Lenker- Kombination? Die Gabel ist zuerst einmal fix!


----------



## giles (19. Februar 2012)

Vorbau kann man noch kürzen, würde ich jedoch warten bis du Dich eingefahren hast.
Ich habe mich von 75 mm an einen Freeridevorbau 35 mm herangetastet und bin in Verbindung mit einem breiten Lenker sehr zufrieden. (Obwohl ich mit der ganzen Tauscherei meinen Händler wohl 2 Jahre seines Lebens gekostet habe). 

Rocky fährt glaub ich eine ähnliche Kombi.


----------



## Orakel (19. Februar 2012)

@Vette08
an meinem X1(2010) fuhr ich die Kombi 70mm Vorbau/6°, Lenker, 680mm, 25mm/8° Kröpfung. Jetzt am X2, 75mm Vorbau/6°, Lenker nu 700mm 30mmRise und 8 Kröpfung.
Einen kürzeren wie den jetzigen 90mm Vorbau würde ich ausprobieren, breiter wie 700mm würde ich pers. beim Lenker nicht gehn, wird jetzt auf den Haustrails abundan ganz schön Knapp zwischen Büumen hindurch fahren.


----------



## Orakel (19. Februar 2012)

Vette08 schrieb:


> Richtig, ist eine Hope Tech M4 Black Edition. Freue mich über die positive Resonanz .


Hatte die M4 4J. in gebrauch, Top zum Dosieren, schöner, gleichmässiger Druckpunkt, Nullprobleme damit.
Wenn sie nur net soo schwer wäre


----------



## taylor (19. Februar 2012)

Hi,
kann mir jemand sagen, was der Rahmen Rotwild C2FS in der Größe M in etwa wiegt (mit Dämpfer)? Danke.


----------



## Snowman_NA (19. Februar 2012)

taylor schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann mir jemand sagen, was der Rahmen Rotwild C2FS in der Größe M in etwa wiegt (mit Dämpfer)? Danke.



servus,
falls dir hier im forum keiner helfen kann, kannst du auch direkt mal bei rotwild anfragen (mail oder tel). 
die geben die gewichte zwar nicht mehr auf der website bekannt, aber auf nachfrage bekommst du die info.


----------



## Vincy (19. Februar 2012)

Das ist kein Leichtgewicht, wiegt ca 2700g. Die Aluversion ca 3000g.


----------



## Markusdr (19. Februar 2012)

Moin,

die erste Tour ist gefahren und ich bin begeistert! Kein großes Wippen der Berg hinauf (im Zweifel kann man ja locken) und bergab ein Traum. Man muss sich auf nichts konzentrieren, das Heck liegt super in der Spur etc. 






Das Welten zu meinem RCC liegen, habe ich mir gedacht, aber das es so krass ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich konnte entspannt mit einem Finger bremsen =), Schaltung lief sauber und war gut eingestellt und die Federung ist wirklich sehr entspannt. Dazu muss man allerdings sagen, es war eine Schlammschlacht, die ersten 10km war noch alles okay, aber ab dann waren die Waldarbeiter der Meinung, man könne die kleinen Trails auch mit einer Pistenraupe durchfahren und es schein geklappt zu haben. Allerdings ist vom Trail nichts mehr über . Naja, wächst schon wieder zu. 





Ich habe mich bei Dämpfer und Gabel erstmal an die Empfehlungen von Rotwild/FOX gehalten, ist aber recht weich muss ich sagen. wenn mal ein tieferer Drop kommt, davon haben wir aber nur zwei, dann bin ich am Ende. Ist aber nicht schlimm oder?

Ansonsten hat mich das Fahrwerk voll überzeugt und ich bin sehr froh, dieses Rad zu besitzen. Schönen Sonntag noch.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Vette08 (19. Februar 2012)

Hab auch die erste Matsch-Tour hinter mir. Ich kam zwar durchnässt an, aber mit einem dicken Lächeln .

Top Hinterbau, der Unterschied zum 2009er C1 ist immens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (19. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Ich habe mich bei Dämpfer und Gabel erstmal an die Empfehlungen von Rotwild/FOX gehalten, ist aber recht weich muss ich sagen. wenn mal ein tieferer Drop kommt, davon haben wir aber nur zwei, dann bin ich am Ende. Ist aber nicht schlimm oder?



Wahrscheinlich mußt Du Dich erst mit dem Fully-Feeling anfreunden. Nach der Position des O-Rings des Dämpfers auf dem Foto zu urteilen, ist das Heck auf keinen Fall zu weich abgestimmt. Mehr Luft würde ich dem Dämpfer auf keinen Fall verpassen. Was sagen die Fahrwerksexperten hier dazu?


----------



## Snowman_NA (19. Februar 2012)

@markus & vette:

sehr schöne bilder! 

@markus:

so wie sich das liest, hast du doch genau die richtige entscheidung getroffen!


----------



## Markusdr (19. Februar 2012)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich mußt Du Dich erst mit dem Fully-Feeling anfreunden. Nach der Position des O-Rings des Dämpfers auf dem Foto zu urteilen, ist das Heck auf keinen Fall zu weich abgestimmt. Mehr Luft würde ich dem Dämpfer auf keinen Fall verpassen. Was sagen die Fahrwerksexperten hier dazu?



Danke für den Tipp, aber das täuscht, der Ring war nach dem Sprung ganz unten und vorne ganz oben . Hier ist er nur so, da ich gerade was eingestellt hatte.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (19. Februar 2012)

Bin zwar kein Profi-Fahrwerksexperte...   aber wenn der O-Ring am Dämpfer nach der Fahrt und 2 Drops später an dieser Position verweilt, dann ist das Fahrwerk viel zu hart eingestellt, da hast du knapp 30% des Federwegs gebraucht (inkl. SAG)...   das ist grad mal etwas mehr wie der SAG bei mir.

Bei einem schneller verblockten Trail mit kleinen Sprüngen sollte der O-Ring kurz vor dem unteren Ende des Kolbens stehen....   bei mir hat es den auch schon mal vom Kolben gedrückt, dann muss natürlich mehr Luft rein.


----------



## giles (19. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, aber das täuscht, der Ring war nach dem Sprung ganz unten und vorne ganz oben . Hier ist er nur so, da ich gerade was eingestellt hatte.



Dann ist es doch fast optimal eingestellt.


----------



## grosser (19. Februar 2012)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich mußt Du Dich erst mit dem Fully-Feeling anfreunden. Nach der Position des O-Rings des Dämpfers auf dem Foto zu urteilen, ist das Heck auf keinen Fall zu weich abgestimmt. Mehr Luft würde ich dem Dämpfer auf keinen Fall verpassen. Was sagen die Fahrwerksexperten hier dazu?


hat sich geklärt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kahuna (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

hat schon einmal jemand am C1/2 eine Vario-Sattelstütze mit Remote nachgerüstet? Mir bereitet die Zugverlegung noch Kopfzerbrechen. Ich hatte eine an meinem Kona und möchte sie nicht mehr misssen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Deichfräse (20. Februar 2012)

Am C1 / C2 sicher nicht ganz einfach mit der Zugverlegung. Zumindest könntest du die Zughalter vom X oder E nehmen, die sind entsprechend für die Aufnahme von 3 "Leitungen" gearbeitet und hättest eine saubere Lösung am Unterrohr entlang. Problematisch wird´s dann am Sitzrohr, da du ja auch noch den Bogen für den eingefahrenen Zustand berücksichtigen musst.




www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## TOM4 (20. Februar 2012)

hallo,

weiss wer wo ich die drehmomentangaben für den x1 hinterbau finde? ich hab jetzt zeit und möcht die lager mal ordentlich fetten, nur ohne drehmoment will ich nix kaputt machen.

danke tom


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Februar 2012)

Das hier könnte dir weiter helfen:
XM-Linkage System Anleitung und Montagehilfen 2010:
Da wird sich für 2012 nichts weiter geändert haben. Für C1/C2 und X1:

http://service.rotwild.de/images/morfeoshow/Dokumente_2010/mtb-xm-linkage 2010-assembly.pdf


----------



## TOM4 (20. Februar 2012)

besten dank!


----------



## TOM4 (20. Februar 2012)

weiss nicht ob ihrs wusstet und weiss auch nicht obs euch interessiert, aber ich hab grad die lager von meinem x1 gefettet und davor hab ichs natürlich gewaschen (mit eimer und lappen!) und jetzt beim fetten ist mir aufgefallen, das in allen lagern sich das wasser gesammelt hat! ich weiss nicht ob das normal ist, mir ist das noch nie aufgefallen dass das wasser so einfach in die lager eindringt bzw. in die zwischenräume!

also das mit dem kärcher nicht direkt auf die lager hat schon was für sich!!

ich hoffe mit dieser aktion hab ich 1. das knacken eliminiert und 2. schützt das fett die lager ewtas besser vor wasser.


----------



## gewitterBiker (20. Februar 2012)

Hast du die Lager aufgemacht oder wie hast du gesehen, dass dort Wasser drin ist? Sind das nicht gedichtete Lager?


----------



## SirRHadfield (20. Februar 2012)

Vette08 schrieb:


> Richtig, ist eine Hope Tech M4 Black Edition. Freue mich über die positive Resonanz .



Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike! Nur die BloodyMary Hope hätte noch besser gepaßt.  Aber Du hattest diese ja schon, wie ich Deinem Fotoalbum entnehme.

Gruß Urs


----------



## TOM4 (20. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht unklar ausgedrückt - ja es sind kugellager - aber zw. dem lager und dem cap ist wasser und das find ich nicht soo gut - oder kann dieses wasser dem lager nix machen? könnte es nicht rosten?


----------



## gewitterBiker (21. Februar 2012)

Ich stell mich vielleicht blöd an, aber was ist ein Cap? Im Normalfall macht Wasser dem Lager nichts, dafür ist es ja gedichtet (zumindest wenn es sich um gedichtete Industrielager handelt). So lange man da nicht mit Druck dran geht passiert auch nichts. 
Fetten bringt in dem Fall auch nichts, da du das Fett nur außen auftragen könntest. Ggf. dämpft es das Knacken, aber es wird es nicht eliminieren. Wenn das Knacken wirklich von den Lagern kommt muss man sie austauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (21. Februar 2012)

kahuna schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat schon einmal jemand am C1/2 eine Vario-Sattelstütze mit Remote nachgerüstet? Mir bereitet die Zugverlegung noch Kopfzerbrechen. Ich hatte eine an meinem Kona und möchte sie nicht mehr misssen.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Stehe auch vor diesem Problem. Lösungsansätze:

1.) Maguraklippse verwenden. Diese kann man ab Oberrohr ankleben. Nachteil: Ob das hält ist die Frage denn Wasser Schmutz und Wärme sind da sicher nicht gut und lösen den Kleber. Bei Magura allerdings hat es ja auch gehalten =).

2.) Am Unterrohr verlegen. Man kann dann die Reverb nicht verwenden, da das Kabel zu kurz ist und eine hydraulische Leitung kann man nicht mal eben verlängern. Aber man kann eine mit Drahtzug verwenden und diesen entsprechend verlängern. Da gibt es die Toplin und die Kind Shock. Legt man jetzt aber am Unterrohr und senkt die Stütze ab, geht auch die Leitung runter und man muss gucken, dass man da nicht mit der Pedale reinkommt oder an einer Wurzel hängenbleibt, was sicherlich kein Spaß wäre. 

3.) Kabelbinder ab Oberohr. Sorry aber das ist hässlich =)

4.) So halb am Unterrohr hat es pHONe^dEtEcTor hier im Forum gemacht: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/877607
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/877606
Gefällt mir optisch aber auch nicht.

5.) Und in meinen Augen die beste Alternative. Auf die Kind Shock LEV warten und dann untenrum verlegen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/877606

Gruß, Markus


----------



## giles (21. Februar 2012)

Man kann sich eine längere Hydraulikleitung machen lassen.

AMR Hydraulik, Hansa-Flex, Sympex machen dir die auf Bestellung inkl. Anschlüssen. preislich natürlich nicht das geringste.


----------



## Markusdr (21. Februar 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Man kann sich eine längere Hydraulikleitung machen lassen.
> 
> AMR Hydraulik, Hansa-Flex, Sympex machen dir die auf Bestellung inkl. Anschlüssen. preislich natürlich nicht das geringste.



Hmm, okay. Bleibt das Problem mit der doch recht starren Leitung am Unterrohr lang und wenn die Stütze dann unten ist, schleift das Kabel fast am Boden =/


----------



## at021971 (21. Februar 2012)

Kauf doch eine Stütze wo der Zug am Rohr der Stütze befestigt wird. Zum Beispiel die Gravity Dropper, Blacx Jewel Air (unten), Crank Brothers Kronolog. Wirst Du bis auf die Gravity Dropper noch etwas warten müssen, ersparst Dir aber dann das ganze rumgeeiere mit den Zügen.


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Februar 2012)

Die Forca SPS350 wäre evtl. auch noch eine schnelle Lösung,da schon verfügbar. Herstellerseite

Hier sogar schon für unter 100 euro lieferbar. 

Ob sie was taugt, weiß ich aber nicht. Müsste mal mal testen oder nach Berichten im Netz googlen.


----------



## Markusdr (21. Februar 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Kauf doch eine Stütze wo der Zug am Rohr der Stütze befestigt wird. Zum Beispiel die Gravity Dropper, Blacx Jewel Air (unten), Crank Brothers Kronolog. Wirst Du bis auf die Gravity Dropper noch etwas warten müssen, ersparst Dir aber dann das ganze rumgeeiere mit den Zügen.



Sag ich ja. Wie die Kind Shock LEV


----------



## Orakel (21. Februar 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Man kann sich eine längere Hydraulikleitung machen lassen.
> 
> AMR Hydraulik, Hansa-Flex, Sympex machen dir die auf Bestellung inkl. Anschlüssen. preislich natürlich nicht das geringste.


Könnte man evt. nicht auch ne Bremsleitung nehmen, zbs. eine Stahlflex von Goodrige oder Magura, oder eine ganz Normale Dicsbremsleitung.
Klar das problem mit der starren Leitung am Unterrohr bleibt, höchstens so ewtas gefällt einem www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-leitungshalter-stick-on/aid:40311
diese hier hab ich an meiner Frau ihrem Stumpi verbaut
www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-leitungshalter-cablehorse/aid:40619 für ihre Joplin.


----------



## TOM4 (21. Februar 2012)

@gewitterbiker: cap wird die rote kappe die bei jedem lager mitgeschraubt wird bezeichnet. (Klar ausgedrückt?)


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> wenn der Termin passt, würde ich auch kommen! wenn man darf?
> 
> 
> @RockyRider66
> nimmst du für die Dämpferwartung auch Motoröl, oder das Fox Fluit?



Logo kannst du auch kommen!
Wann hast du zeit?

In die Dämpfer gebe ich FoxFluid oder redRum.
Wenn nix da ist, geht auch Motoröl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> weiss nicht ob ihrs wusstet und weiss auch nicht obs euch interessiert, aber ich hab grad die lager von meinem x1 gefettet und davor hab ichs natürlich gewaschen (mit eimer und lappen!) und jetzt beim fetten ist mir aufgefallen, das in allen lagern sich das wasser gesammelt hat! ich weiss nicht ob das normal ist, mir ist das noch nie aufgefallen dass das wasser so einfach in die lager eindringt bzw. in die zwischenräume!
> 
> also das mit dem kärcher nicht direkt auf die lager hat schon was für sich!!
> 
> ich hoffe mit dieser aktion hab ich 1. das knacken eliminiert und 2. schützt das fett die lager ewtas besser vor wasser.



Ja, das Wasser ist oft drin.

Daher habe ich ja auch die Info zum Fetten gegeben.
Wären keine Edelstahlager drin, wären sie schon komplett am Arsch.

Zum Knacken:
Ich habe alle Kontaktpunkte mit Kupferpaste eingesetzt.
Auch die sonst mit Loctite gesicherten einstellbaren Hauptachsenverschraubung.
Nach 2 Jahren hatte sich werden was gelöst noch geknackt.


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Februar 2012)

Zum Thema versenkbare Sattelstützen hätte ich dann jetzt noch diese hier:

Blacx Jewel Air AM mit Remote am unteren Teil der Sattelstütze festgemacht. 
In zwei Stufen absenkbar und optisch macht sie auch was her. 

http://www.blacx.eu/index.html


----------



## Bolzer1711 (22. Februar 2012)

Hi zusammen,

....das mit dem Fetten und Putzen ist so eine Sache, da hÃ¶rt man immer unterschiedliche Meinungen.

Gerade gestern bin ich wieder mal an der BergstraÃe entlang gefahren, es war ja perfektes Wetter, aber die Sonne hat den Boden aufgeweicht und mein eigentlich schwarz/weisses Rad hat die Farbe des echten Rotwilds angenommen, es war fast alles schÃ¶n braun, den Umwerfer konnte ich gar nicht mehr schaltenâ¦.   also richtig schÃ¶n eingesaut  ;-)

Leider kann ich das Bike so nicht in den Keller stellen, also habe ich noch einen kurzen Abstecher zum CarWashpark gemacht, dort erst einmal mit den HÃ¤nden alle Erdbollen von Umwerfer, Gabel und allen beweglichen Teilen (Gelenke) entfernt. Danach mit dem Hochdruckreiniger den Rest grob entfernt, heute wird noch fein geputztâ¦   ich weiÃ ihr schlagt jetzt die HÃ¤nde Ã¼ber dem Kopf zusammenâ¦.   natÃ¼rlich halte ich nicht voll und gezielt auf die Lager, aber trotzdem bekommen die auch den Wasserstrahl ab. Anders hÃ¤tte ich das Rad gestern auch nicht sauber bekommenâ¦â¦

Wenn ich jetzt lesen, dass die Lager gedichtet und dann noch aus Edelstahl sind, dann dÃ¼rfte da doch nichts passieren oder dann kann ich mich an den Rat meiner Bruders (Maschinenbauer, aber leider Rennradler) halten, den ich am Wochenende gefragt habe ob er mit mir mal beim C1 die ganzen Lager ausbaut und neu fettetâ¦   warum das? Ist ein Lager kaputt, knarzt etwas, funktioniert was nicht? 

Mein Bruder ist nicht faul, sucht auch keine Ausreden, er ist ein passionierter, extrem genauer Bastlerâ¦.   er sagt das Gegenteil, bloÃ nicht zu viel fetten, nur das absolut notwendigste, du fÃ¤hrst Mountainbike, Fett ist ein SchmutzfÃ¤nger, dann kannst du das stÃ¤ndig machen. Gedichtete Industrielager, kein Problem, sozusagen Wasser marschâ¦.   mit der EinschrÃ¤nkung, dass eigentlich alle âgedichteten Industrielagerâ nicht vÃ¶llig dicht sind und mit der Zeit auswaschen, das passiert aber auch aufgrund Regenfahrtenâ¦..  wenn eins spÃ¼rbar (und hÃ¶rbar defekt ist) austauschen!!!

....muss auch sagen, dass ich das mit allen meinen Mountainbikes so gehalten habe und ich bisher noch keine Probleme hatteâ¦.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2012)

Er hat nur bedingt Recht.

Lager werden werkseitig mit einer genau definierten Menge Fett versehen.
Die wird auf der einen Seite kurz reingespritzt und fertig.
Verteilt sich ja während es läuft.

Wetten, dass dein Hinterbaulager noch eine ganze Umdrehung gemacht hat?
Demnach haben unsere Lager meist nur auf EINER Seite etwas Fett. (noch nichtmal eine Seite ist komplett gefettet)
Die andere Seite ist trocken.
Wenn man jetzt noch Standardlager mit Kugelkäfig hat, genügt schon Kondenswasser und es ist geschehen.

Ich habe es schon oft am eigenen Leib erlebt.
Außerdem:
Wenn das Lager so 100% dicht sein soll, wie kann dann das Fett den Dreck anziehen?
Und warum empfiehlt Rotwild, die Lager von außen mit Fett einzusteichen?
(DT Swiss empfiehlt das auch)
Und warum werden dann bei Rotwild Edelstahllager verwendet wenn der Kram ohnehin dicht ist?


----------



## Bolzer1711 (22. Februar 2012)

Das hat mein Bruder ja gesagt...   die Lager sind keinesfalls dicht, eher "wasserabweisend" und waschen sich mit der Zeit aus, dann sollte natürlich nachgefettet werden, aber bei zuviel Fett saugt sich der Dreck in das Lager rein und das könnte dann grausig/knirschend werden.

Besonders wenn man, wie es unsereins praktiziert, zum groben Dreckentfernen in den CarWashpark fährt. 

Das mit der Lagerbewegung in den Gelenken sieht er auch kritisch, immer nur eine viertel Umdrehung ist halt nicht optimal!!!


----------



## at021971 (22. Februar 2012)

Der Punkt ist halt, dass man das Fett wohl dosiert und tunlichst vermeidet, dass es aus den Lagern quillt. Dann fängt sich Schmutz im Fett und wird durch die Bewegung ins Lager gerieben. Also Fetten ja, aber dann so, dass von außen davon nicht zu spüren ist. Also nur ein ganz feiner Fettfilm. Am besten trägt man den mit einem Pinsel auf.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (22. Februar 2012)

Wenn ihr euer Lager nachfettet, hebelt ihr die Schleifdichtung auf und Fettet dann?
Wenn dem so ist, davon halte ich nichts, mit etwas Ungeschick ist gleich die Schleifdichtung beim Teufel, dann kann erst recht Wasser eindringen, Fett hin, Fett her.


----------



## at021971 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich habe nur die Bolzen ausgebaut, die Lager sauber gemacht und diese dann ganz leicht mit einem Pinsel mit Fett bestrichen. Danach noch die Außenseiten wieder vom Fett befreit und alles zusammengeschraubt.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Februar 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur die Bolzen ausgebaut, die Lager sauber gemacht und diese dann ganz leicht mit einem Pinsel mit Fett bestrichen. Danach noch die Außenseiten wieder vom Fett befreit und alles zusammengeschraubt.
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas



So mache ich das auch mit meinen Lagern. Nicht übertreiben mit dem Fett. Spätestens nach dem ersten Ausritt nach zu vielen fetten sieht man eine schöne Staubschicht auf dem Fett kleben. Das ist auf Dauer nix und das ist auch der Dreck, der dann die Lager kaputt macht. 
Lieber nicht zu viel am Hinterbau rum schrauben. Im Winter mache ich an den Bikes einen Komplett-Check. Da wird auch am Hinterbau geschraubt und die Lager kontrolliert. Winterzeit ist Schrauberzeit.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich hebel die Dichtungen raus.
Natürlich fasse ich sie nur mit einem scharfen Messer an der AUßENSEITE.
Dort dreht sich ja nix.

Logo, dass das Fett bei den ersten schnellen Ritten bei >20Grad Außentemperatur etwas rausquillt.
Da bleibt nicht mehr Staub dran hängen, als an einer "dünnen Fettschicht".

Aber der Staub macht den Lagern doch wirklich nix.
Die verrecken am Wasser....

Genau genommen gehe ich sogar noch weiter:
Ich baue alles mit Fett und Kupferpaste zusammen.
Zwischen Lager/ Distanzstücken/ Aluteil ist dann erst einmal alles voller Fett.
(weißes Bootsfett)
Was anschließend sichtbar ist, wische ich weg.

Nach 2 Jahren habe ich den X1 Hinterbau auseinander genommen und erkannt, dass es die richtige Entscheidung war.
Soweit alles OK!


----------



## TOM4 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich schmier das fett auch nur auf die lager. Die lager selbst mach ich nicht auf od ähnl. 
Bzgl. Hinterbau in ruhe lassen - das sag mal meinem r1 fs - der hinterbau soll mich in ruhe lassen, was knacken betrifft!!
Auch mein x1 hat nach der 2. Ausfahrt geknackt, also musste ich was machen - allerdings bin ich krankheitsbedingt noch nicht dazu gekommen, meine schmieraktion zu überprüfen.


----------



## TrailProf (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
kaum ist man mal ein paar Tage out of order, schon gibts seitenweise was zu lesen.
Zum Thema Wälzlagerfett habe ich auch den Eindruck wie RockyRider, dass Rotwild etwas zu sparsam ist und zudem werksseitig (Lagerhersteller) nicht das optimale Fett verwendet wird. Zwei Punkte sind hierbei m.E. besonders wichtig:

1. das richtige Fett, und zwar auf Mineralölbasis mit Kalzium Seife als Dickmittel. Nur diese sind ausreichend wasserbeständig, mit gutem Korrosionsschutz, druckfest, für niedrige Drehzahlen bzw. Schwenkbewegungen ausgelegt. Das nomale Mehrzweckfett neigt zum emulgieren und wird mit der Zeit ausgewaschen, da die Lagerdichtung allenfalls gegen Spritzwasser taugt. Das genannte "Bootsfett" z.B. erfüllt diese Eigenschaften übrigens fast noch besser als reines Wälzlagerfett. http://www.liqui-moly.de/liquimoly/mediendb.nsf/gfx2/3509 Bootsfett.pdf/$file/3509 Bootsfett.pdf SKF empfiehlt z.B: http://www.mapro.skf.com/products_g/lub_lgev2.htm

2. die Menge, da die Lager langsam laufen ist kein Walk- oder Planscheffekt zu befürchen, welches das Fett mechanisch zu stark beanspruchen oder gar soweit erwärmen würde, dass es Schaden nimmt. Daher kann ruhig das gesamte Lager mit Fett befüllt werden, ein paar mal schwenken und evtl. austretendes überflüssiges Fett wegwischen und fertig. Der danach im Lager verbleibende "Fettvorrat" erhöht dann die Wartungsintervalle entsprechend.

Ein so befülltes Wälzlager sollte dann auch nach ca. 2 Jahren noch top i.O. sein, so dass man jeweils mit Nachfetten auskommt und kein Lagertausch fällig wird.

Obige Links sind nur zur Info und sollen keine Schleichwerbung sein, ich bin da nicht im Besitz von Provisionsvereinbarungen.


----------



## thommy_b (23. Februar 2012)

was nehme ich denn am Besten sonst für ein Fett für bewegliche Teile wie Gewinde an Pedalen etc.? Das gleiche oder besser was anderes?


----------



## Markusdr (23. Februar 2012)

Mal so als doofe Frage: Das Hauptlager bekomme ich ja nicht so einfach auf, obwohl es das wichtigste ist :-/. Man benötigt jetzt also einen speziellen Schlüssel und der kostet 80 Flocken und man braucht Ihn einmal im Jahr. Macht es Sinn mit 3-10 Leuten zusammenzuschmeißen, das Ding zu kaufen und ab und zu nutzt man die Post und schickt das Teil in der Gegend herum?

Gruß, Markus

p.s.: Ich nehm immer dieses fett für alles bisher, kann ich das weiter benutzen und auch für Lager: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/galli-lagerfett/aid:22288 ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2012)

Ich verwende Kupferpaste weil sie dauerhaft vor Knarrgeräuschen schützt.
Zum Schmieren taugt die natürlich nix.

In die Lager habe ich handelsübliches Lagerfett gepackt.
Der Hinweis vom TrailProf ist sicher richtig, allerdings geht es bei uns doch in erster Linie um den Schutz vor Wasser.

Nachdem mir schon 2x das untere Schaltröllchen meines XT Schaltwerkes festgegammelt ist (über Nacht nach dem Säubern) öffne und schmiere ich es auch.

Wer fast ausschließlich bei gutem Wetter radelt, kann sich das ganze wegen der Edelstahllager vielleicht schenken.
Aber denkt doch mal darüber nach, welche Wassermassen (und Sand/ Dreck) auf die unteren Lager treffen, wenn man in der Sauerrei fährt.

Erfahrungsgemäß sind Tauwetter und lange Regenabfahrten auf Sand (Alpen) die größten Killer.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Mal so als doofe Frage: Das Hauptlager bekomme ich ja nicht so einfach auf, obwohl es das wichtigste ist :-/. Man benötigt jetzt also einen speziellen Schlüssel und der kostet 80 Flocken und man braucht Ihn einmal im Jahr. Macht es Sinn mit 3-10 Leuten zusammenzuschmeißen, das Ding zu kaufen und ab und zu nutzt man die Post und schickt das Teil in der Gegend herum?
> 
> Gruß, Markus



Das Werkzeug habe ich mir bei meinem freundlichen Rotwildhändler ausgeliehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (23. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> p.s.: Ich nehm immer dieses fett für alles bisher, kann ich das weiter benutzen und auch für Lager: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/galli-lagerfett/aid:22288 ?


 
Hallo,
das Fett habe ich als Allzweckwaffe auch in Verwendung für Pedalgewinde, Steuersatz etc., halt dort wo man recht schnell auch mal nachfetten kann. 
Geht natürlich auch für alle anderen Lager erreicht aber vlt. nicht ganz die Haltbarkeit der "speziellen" Produkte, wobei ein direkter Vergleich ja immer schwierig. Mit sicherheit aber weit besser als die "Raffinerieabfälle" aus'm Baumarkt.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (23. Februar 2012)

Hey, allen mal danke für die Kommentare und Erklärungen...   bei den Rotwildrittern ist aber auch wirklich ein Potential an Wissen und Erfahrungswerten.

Jetzt wo ich zum ersten mal zwei Mountainbikes besitze, werde ich mich mal dran machen und beim C1 (nach 3 Jahren) nach und nach die Lager prüfen. Fürs Hauptlager...  vielleicht lasse ich mir ein Werkzeug machen  ;-)

Und wie haltet ihr es mit dem Hochdruckreiniger? Einige Seiten weiter vorne wurden solche Reiniger als "Heimgeräte" ja mal diskutiert, die entwickeln aber auch schon ganz schön Druck...   oder kommt bei euch nur der softe Lappen in Frage  ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2012)

Wenn du dir das Werkzeug anfertigen lässt, dann such erst einmal nach einer Vielzahnnuss für die älteren Shimano Innenlager.
Dann hast du schon mal die erste Hälfte.


----------



## at021971 (23. Februar 2012)

Da die Bikes nach der Tour immer durch die Wohnung müssen und dort auch aus Sicherheitsgründen gelagert werden (der Keller ist eh nur über die Wohnung zugänglich), ist nach jeder Ausfahrt Reinigung Pflicht. Und die Erfolgt immer mittels ganz normalem Schlauch und Schwamm im Garten. Und manchmal auch zusätzlich mit einem Eimer warmem Wasser mit oder ohne Spülmittel drin. Einen Hochdruckreiniger würde ich nicht in Erwägung ziehen. Auch keine von den hier gezeigten Alternativen. Und für alle die keinen Garten haben, ist ein Eimer Wasser und ein Schwamm völlig ausreichend und kann auch vor jedem Mehrfamilienhaus angewendet werden. 


Grüße
Thomas


----------



## TOM4 (23. Februar 2012)

@at021971: du lässt dein gartenwasser den ganzen winter aufgedreht? Keine angst vor auffrieren? 
Da würd ich schon so einen dirtworker vorziehen - vor allem kann ich ihn mit warmen wasser füllen. Wie immer bei solchen sachen ist vorsicht die mutter der porzelankiste - bzgl. Lagerwasserbeschuss!


----------



## TrailProf (23. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn du dir das Werkzeug anfertigen lässt, dann such erst einmal nach einer Vielzahnnuss für die älteren Shimano Innenlager.
> Dann hast du schon mal die erste Hälfte.


 
Gute Idee, finde das Anbetteln und die Fahrerei immer etwas lästig, müsste sogar irgendwo noch einen alten Adapter rumfliegen haben.


----------



## grosser (23. Februar 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hey, allen mal danke für die Kommentare und Erklärungen...   bei den Rotwildrittern ist aber auch wirklich ein Potential an Wissen und Erfahrungswerten.
> 
> Jetzt wo ich zum ersten mal zwei Mountainbikes besitze, werde ich mich mal dran machen und beim C1 (nach 3 Jahren) nach und nach die Lager prüfen. Fürs Hauptlager...  vielleicht lasse ich mir ein Werkzeug machen  ;-)
> 
> Und wie haltet ihr es mit dem Hochdruckreiniger? Einige Seiten weiter vorne wurden solche Reiniger als "Heimgeräte" ja mal diskutiert, die entwickeln aber auch schon ganz schön Druck...   oder kommt bei euch nur der softe Lappen in Frage  ;-)



Hallo Bolzer,
so habe ich auch gedacht!!
Habe meine Druckstrebe ausgebaut und alle Lager bis auf die 2 an den Umlenkhebeln sind im A..... ähm dahin! Die 2 Hauptlager sind eingelaufen, die Schwinge rastet sauber ein! Von den 4 Lagern in der Druckstrebe, waren 2 fest, eins ging sehr schwer und das eine das noch einigermaßen funktionierte, da ist der Lagersitz in der Strebe gerissen. 
Jetzt sind 2 neue Hauptlager und eine Druckstrebe incl. 4 Lager zu meinem Händler unterwegs. Die Lager der Druckstrebe waren nicht verdreckt, es hat den Anschein, dass sie zu fest eingepresst waren und somit zuviel Druck abbekommen haben. Die Bewegung fand nicht im Lager sondern auf dem Bolzen statt!  Man bedenke, dass mein C1 ein Vorserienmodel und Testbike war und es hat auch schon einiges mitgemacht! Trotz alldem war der Hinterbau super


----------



## at021971 (23. Februar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> @at021971: du lässt dein gartenwasser den ganzen winter aufgedreht? Keine angst vor auffrieren?
> Da würd ich schon so einen dirtworker vorziehen - vor allem kann ich ihn mit warmen wasser füllen. Wie immer bei solchen sachen ist vorsicht die mutter der porzelankiste - bzgl. Lagerwasserbeschuss!



Ne, natürlich nicht. Aber das Aufdrehen wäre kein Problem und bei dem Matsch im Winter reicht Spritzen eh nicht wirklich. Da muß man sowieso mit Schwamm und Bürste dran, damit sich nachher, auf dem Boden unter dem Bike, kein Häufchen vom getrockneten Dreck bildet. Abspritzen reicht doch eigentlich nur, wenn das Bike verstaubt und nicht wie im Winter verschlammt ist.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Markusdr (23. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das Werkzeug habe ich mir bei meinem freundlichen Rotwildhändler ausgeliehen.



Würde der nicht in in Cochem und ich in Hamburg sitzen, wäre das eine Option =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (23. Februar 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo Bolzer,
> so habe ich auch gedacht!!
> ........... Trotz alldem war der Hinterbau super



Ok, du meinst es wird Zeit mal nach dem Rechten zu sehen. Der Hinterbau meines C1 läuft auch noch wie am ersten Tag (gefühlt), daher habe ich bisher auch noch keinen Handlungsbedarf gesehen....   dachte wirklich es ist deutlich fühl- und hörbar, wenn sich ein oder zwei Lager verabschieden....   so kann man sich täuschen.

Habe mir übrigens die Buchsen und Gleitlager von "Huber" bestellt, hoffe ich habe am Wochenende mal Zeit, dann würde ich mal anfangen.


----------



## grosser (23. Februar 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Ok, du meinst es wird Zeit mal nach dem Rechten zu sehen. Der Hinterbau meines C1 läuft auch noch wie am ersten Tag (gefühlt), daher habe ich bisher auch noch keinen Handlungsbedarf gesehen....   dachte wirklich es ist deutlich fühl- und hörbar, wenn sich ein oder zwei Lager verabschieden....   so kann man sich täuschen.
> 
> Habe mir übrigens die Buchsen und Gleitlager von "Huber" bestellt, hoffe ich habe am Wochenende mal Zeit, dann würde ich mal anfangen.



Die habe ich gestern bestellt! Ich habe ein leichtes Spiel im oberen Lager!
Sehr nett, der Herr Huber, ging ratz fatz und sendet sie mir per Rechnung zu!


----------



## grosser (23. Februar 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ne, natürlich nicht. Aber das Aufdrehen wäre kein Problem und bei dem Matsch im Winter reicht Spritzen eh nicht wirklich. Da muß man sowieso mit Schwamm und Bürste dran, damit sich nachher, auf dem Boden unter dem Bike, kein Häufchen vom getrockneten Dreck bildet. Abspritzen reicht doch eigentlich nur, wenn das Bike verstaubt und nicht wie im Winter verschlammt ist.
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas



Ich nehme seit Jahren Motorradreiniger --> einsprühen, 2-3 Minuten einwirken lassen und danach mit einem nicht so festen Wasserstrahl abspritzen, 2-3 Mal das Rad auf die Räder fallen lassen, fertisch und es sieht aus wie neu! 10liter Kanister kostet ca. 20 Euro und reicht bei meinen vielen Rädern über ein Jahr.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2012)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Gute Idee, finde das Anbetteln und die Fahrerei immer etwas lästig, müsste sogar irgendwo noch einen alten Adapter rumfliegen haben.



Das könnte passen: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/W...TR-ISIS-Werkzeug-TL-UN96::9884.html?refID=prs


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Ok, du meinst es wird Zeit mal nach dem Rechten zu sehen. Der Hinterbau meines C1 läuft auch noch wie am ersten Tag (gefühlt), daher habe ich bisher auch noch keinen Handlungsbedarf gesehen....   dachte wirklich es ist deutlich fühl- und hörbar, wenn sich ein oder zwei Lager verabschieden....   so kann man sich täuschen.
> 
> Habe mir übrigens die Buchsen und Gleitlager von "Huber" bestellt, hoffe ich habe am Wochenende mal Zeit, dann würde ich mal anfangen.



Ob die Lager hin sind, merkt man im eingebauten Zustand nur schwer.
Die Hebel sind einfach zu groß.
Der Prozess ist schleichend und erst nach dem Austausch bemerkt man den Unterschied.
Im Übrigen können ganz bös festgegammelte Lager auch so fest sein, dass sich irgegendwas anderes (ungewolltest) dreht.


----------



## Orakel (23. Februar 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Ich nehme seit Jahren Motorradreiniger --> einsprühen, 2-3 Minuten einwirken lassen und danach mit einem nicht so festen Wasserstrahl abspritzen,


ich nehme den von Hope, hat mein Händler in der praktischen Sprühflasche, zum Nachfüllen hat er einen 20l Kanister, damit wirds dann billiger
www.hopegermany.com/voir_SH1T12.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (23. Februar 2012)

Intressanter Test zum Thema Alu>Carbon bei SantaCruz
www.pinkbike.com/news/santa-cruz-bicycles-test-lab.html


----------



## grosser (23. Februar 2012)

Habe gerade von RW über meinem Händler einen fast neuen Hinterbau bekommen in weiß! Jetzt ist es ein Unikat was die Farbe betrift.  Jetzt warte ich noch auf die Huber Buchsen und das C1 kann wieder zusammengebaut werden!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (23. Februar 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Die habe ich gestern bestellt! Ich habe ein leichtes Spiel im oberen Lager!



Das Spiel im oberen Dämpferauge habe ich auch...   daher wird am Wochenende beim C1 von Nadellager wieder auf die Gleitlager gewechselt. Bin mal gespannt, ob ich einen großen (negativen)Unterschied merke. Von den original Gleitlager zu den Nadellager war das Ansprechverhalten wirklich verbessert.

Stimmt, so S100-Pflegemittel habe ich auch noch im Keller...   war sehr verträglich, auch zu den Plastikteilen am Mopped  ;-)


----------



## TrailProf (23. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das könnte passen: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/W...TR-ISIS-Werkzeug-TL-UN96::9884.html?refID=prs


Danke für den Link, genau so ein ISIS-Teil müsste noch irgendwo in meinem Bermuda Dreieck vergraben sein.


----------



## TrailProf (23. Februar 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> Intressanter Test zum Thema Alu>Carbon bei SantaCruz
> www.pinkbike.com/news/santa-cruz-bicycles-test-lab.html


Super Video, besonders der aufwendige dritte Teil der Testreihe simuliert eine Crashsituation doch sehr praxisnah.


----------



## Snowman_NA (23. Februar 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> Intressanter Test zum Thema Alu>Carbon bei SantaCruz
> www.pinkbike.com/news/santa-cruz-bicycles-test-lab.html



Super Bericht...
Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wie so ein Test bei Rotwild ausgehen würde.
Meint Ihr das Ergebnis kann man pauschalisieren und sagen, dass bei jedem Hersteller das Carbon-Modell robuster ist?


----------



## Orakel (24. Februar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> Super Bericht...
> Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wie so ein Test bei Rotwild ausgehen würde.
> Meint Ihr das Ergebnis kann man pauschalisieren und sagen, dass bei jedem Hersteller das Carbon-Modell robuster ist?


was man ganz gut erkennen kann, das Plastische verhalten von Alu, gegenüber dem "Digitalen" von Carbon bis das Material in die Knie geht.
Ich glaube nicht dass man es pauschalieren kann, wenn man den verschiedenen Tests glaubt in denen das gleiche Modell in Alu> Carbon getestet wurde, dann sind einige Alumodelle steifer wie ihre Brüder/Schwestern aus Carbon, dafür sind dann die Carbonmodelle leichter, wobei man dabei aber die Teileliste im Auge behalten sollte.


----------



## at021971 (24. Februar 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> Super Bericht...
> Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wie so ein Test bei Rotwild ausgehen würde.
> Meint Ihr das Ergebnis kann man pauschalisieren und sagen, dass bei jedem Hersteller das Carbon-Modell robuster ist?


 
Als wir im März 2010 mit den Rotwild Rittern bei ADP in Dietzenbach waren, haben sie uns auch einen Test am R.R2 FS Rahmen auf dem Prüfstand gezeigt, der andeutete, was Carbon, wenn die Kräfte aus der richtigen Richtung einwirken, im Stande ist auszuhalten. Dabei war der Rahmen mit einer Gabelattrappe aus Metall versehen. Der Rahmen und die Gabel war mit ihren jeweiligen Ausfallenden mit dem Prüfstand verbunden. Die Prüfstand induzierte dann über das Ausfallende der Gabel, durch stetiges hin und her bewegen, Kräfte in den Rahmen, so daß sich dieser sich sichtbar extrem verbog. Mit jedem Stoß wurde der Radstand erheblich verkürzt und über das verbiegen von Ober- und Unterrohr ausgeglichen.

Aber prinzipiell darf man solche Tests auch nicht überbewerten, denn keiner kann bis zum letztendlichen Bruch und der eingehenden Untersuchung des Rahmens sagen, welche Schäden die Carbonstruktur nicht schon abbekommen hat. Das heißt, inweiweit eine Delamination oder Faserrisse schon aufgetreten sind. Aluminium verbiegt sich und bricht nunmal ganz anders als Carbon. Schäden sieht man bei Alu fast unmittelbar. Ganz anders als bei Carbon, wo Vorschädigungen durch äußerlich unsichbare Faserrisse oder Delamination zeitlich entkoppelt und völlig unverhofft zu Brüchen führen können. Diese Schäden stellt man nur fest, wenn man den Rahmen aufwenig und kostenintensiv untersuchen bzw. womit auch immer, durchleuchten läßt.

Hier sind ein paar Beispiele, ab Schritt 2 mit Video, wie ein äußerlich schadenfreier Carbon Rahmen, innerlich doch schon Fehlerstellen aufweisen kann, die mit der Zeit und Gebrauch weiter anwachsen und schlussendlich zu einem Bruch führen können:
1. Schritt: http://www.carbon-bike-check.com/html/impact.html
2. Schritt: http://www.carbon-bike-check.com/html/hammer_1.html
3. Schritt: http://www.carbon-bike-check.com/html/hammer_2.html
4. Schritt: http://www.carbon-bike-check.com/html/hammer_3.html
5. Schritt: http://www.carbon-bike-check.com/html/hammer_4.html
6. Schritt: http://www.carbon-bike-check.com/html/schraubstock.html
7. Schritt: http://www.carbon-bike-check.com/html/draufstellen.html

Carbon ist zwar keinen Zuckerwatte, jedoch bei Weitem auch nicht unkaputtbar.


----------



## grosser (25. Februar 2012)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Das genannte "Bootsfett" z.B. erfüllt diese Eigenschaften übrigens fast noch besser als reines Wälzlagerfett. http://www.liqui-moly.de/liquimoly/mediendb.nsf/gfx2/3509 Bootsfett.pdf/$file/3509 Bootsfett.pdf



Danke für den Tipp!!!!!
400gr. für 4,85 Euro und so ein super Fett! 
Das schlägt jedes Bikefett um längen zum 1/4 Preis!


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2012)

Ja, das ist das Zeug dass ich AUßEN auf die Lager gebe, auch auf Sattelstütze und so.
Aber IN den Lager habe ich es nicht verwendet.
Es hat den Anschein, als sei es ein einfaches Schmierfett, weniger ein Lagerfett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kpbaussmann (26. Februar 2012)

moin moin...

gestern zum erstenmal mein schönes HT eingesaut....bei strahlendem Sonnenschein......ich war ja bisher eher der Radweg-Asphaltweg-Fahrer...aber das einmatschen hat auch was......war ja auch nicht ganz so schlimm....


----------



## Orakel (26. Februar 2012)

wie fährt sich den so ein 29" ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2012)

Jau, gestern war wirklich ein sehr schöner Tag.
Einsauen war bei uns schon nicht mehr so schlimm.
Endlich wieder Fahrwerk.................


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir hatten schon ein gemeinsames Treffen in der Pfalz angesprochen.

Hier mein Vorschlag:

- Basecamp in Weyher http://www.weyher.de
- *Wochenende vom Fr. 20.04.- So. 22.04*.
- 3x Tourenstart je morgens um 10:00 Uhr
- Unterkunft sucht sich jeder selbst, ich kann auch behilflich sein

Der Ort ist klein, gemütlich und recht preisgünstig, abendliches Beisammensein.

Trails beginnen direkt im Ort und befinden sich alle in unmittelbarer Umgebung.
Je nach Lust und Laune 40- 60km.
Die Strecken können zu 95% aus Trails bestehen (!) und sind für wirklich für jeden fahrbar (bergauf bevorzuge ich allerdings auch mal ein Forstweg).

Um Kondition usw. solltet ihr euch nicht soviele Gedanken machen.
Es soll alles nach Absprache geschehen. Die Touren sind jederzeit wandelbar.
Wenn jemand früher zurück möchte, ganz easy.

Ich habe vor an dem Freitagmorgen anzureisen.
Ggf. kann ich ein gemeinsames Frühstück organisieren.

Also, schreibt mir eine kurze PM mit folgender Info:

-Username
-Vorname
-Wohnort (ggf. kann man Fahrgemeinschaften organisieren)
-Mailadresse

Den Rest können wir dann per Mail abstimmen.


Ride fine!!!


----------



## 0624ts (26. Februar 2012)

kpbaussmann schrieb:


> moin moin...
> 
> gestern zum erstenmal mein schönes HT eingesaut....bei strahlendem Sonnenschein......ich war ja bisher eher der Radweg-Asphaltweg-Fahrer...aber das einmatschen hat auch was......war ja auch nicht ganz so schlimm....



Hi... an sich ein schönes HT, aber was sollen die Pedale


----------



## TOM4 (26. Februar 2012)

Plattformpedale im winter = keine öffnung im schuh = keine kältebrücke = eventuell wanderschuhe = viel wärmer als z.b. spd schuh/pedalkombi!!


----------



## kpbaussmann (26. Februar 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> wie fährt sich den so ein 29" ?



moin moin....

wenn ich an mein Trekkingrad letztes Jahr denke.....es ist leicht, schnell, allein die Arschbacken schmerzen ein wenig....vielleicht sollte ich mal den Sattel austauschen...aber sonst...ich bin sehr zufrieden..


und die Pedale....ich hatte noch nie Klickpedale und trau mich noch nicht so recht ran.....erst mal schauen wie ich mit diesen zurechtkomme....

LG..kp


----------



## Markusdr (26. Februar 2012)

Moin,

bin heute die zweite Runde mit dem C1 unterwegs gewesen, hab dann das Rad in Keller gebracht und mal durchgeschaut ob alles okay ist und war dann doch negativ überrascht, das die hintere Bremsleitung doch sehr geschliffen hat und sich dort keinerlei Schutz oder irgendwas befand .

Hab dann mal nen Kleber drauf gemacht, hier das Bild, aber irgendwie doof. Ist zwar nur Kosmetik, aber naja:


----------



## Bolzer1711 (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo Markusdr,

komisch...   an meinem C1 Bj. 2010 war genau an der Stelle serienmäßig ein Aufkleber drauf....  ist wirklich unschön!!!

VG Bolzer1711


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2012)

bei mir am e1 war dort auch was hingebabbt


----------



## TrailProf (26. Februar 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp!!!!!
> 400gr. für 4,85 Euro und so ein super Fett!
> Das schlägt jedes Bikefett um längen zum 1/4 Preis!



Gerne, passt halt sehr genau für die bikespezifischen Anwendungen,
Gleitlager, Kugellager, Korrosionsschutz....
@ RockyRider: passt auch ins Lager, sind ja bei uns Bikern alle langsam laufend, z.B. Laufrad bei 40 Km/h ca. 69 Umd./min, bei 29ern sogar noch weniger.


----------



## TrailProf (26. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin heute die zweite Runde mit dem C1 unterwegs gewesen, hab dann das Rad in Keller gebracht und mal durchgeschaut ob alles okay ist und war dann doch negativ überrascht, das die hintere Bremsleitung doch sehr geschliffen hat und sich dort keinerlei Schutz oder irgendwas befand .
> 
> Hab dann mal nen Kleber drauf gemacht, hier das Bild, aber irgendwie doof. Ist zwar nur Kosmetik, aber naja:


War bei meinem X1 auch ab Werk abgeklebt.
Wie schaut denn bei dir die andere Sitzstrebe aus? Da müßte unten an der Innenseite ein Aufkleber gegen Kettenschläge sein.


----------



## Markusdr (26. Februar 2012)

hmm, das ja doof. Hätte ich eigentlich auch erwartet um ehrlich zu sein. Bei allen meinen Rädern musste ich bisher immer nur Kleber verwenden, wenn ich mit Überschuhen fahre oder sowas, oder selbst was gebastelt habe.


----------



## grosser (26. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin heute die zweite Runde mit dem C1 unterwegs gewesen, hab dann das Rad in Keller gebracht und mal durchgeschaut ob alles okay ist und war dann doch negativ überrascht, das die hintere Bremsleitung doch sehr geschliffen hat und sich dort keinerlei Schutz oder irgendwas befand .
> 
> Hab dann mal nen Kleber drauf gemacht, hier das Bild, aber irgendwie doof. Ist zwar nur Kosmetik, aber naja:



Der Scheuerschutz wurde vergessen! 
Selbst bei einem Rahmenkit war er immer mit dabei! Vielleicht sind das schon Randerscheinungen, der Auslagerung der Fertigung nach Tschechien.


----------



## Markusdr (26. Februar 2012)

Hab nirgendwo Kleber, lediglich am Unterohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0624ts (26. Februar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Plattformpedale im winter = keine öffnung im schuh = keine kältebrücke = eventuell wanderschuhe = viel wärmer als z.b. spd schuh/pedalkombi!!



Überschuhe


----------



## TOM4 (26. Februar 2012)

Hast du schon mal den direkten vergleich gespürt? Ich schon - mit einem geschlossenem wanderschuh hast du viel, viel länger warme füsse!! Auch bei überschuhen hast du eine kältebrücke - denn du machst die spd öffnung nicht zu! Ich handhabs halt so - jedem das seine - aber beim kp.... Gings ja nicht um die kälte, sondern ums nicht gewohnt sein mit klickpedalen zu fahren!

gruß tom


----------



## Markusdr (27. Februar 2012)

Bezüglich der Kleber habe ich mal Rotwild angeschrieben, wurde an die QM weitergeleitet, ich bin gespannt =).

Mal was anderes: Gibt es ein GPS-Tool, mit dem ich herausfinden kann, wie hoch meine Pausenzeit während einer Tour war? Mein Garmin zeigt mir das immer an, aber ich vergesse das manchmal einzutragen und per gps-track-analyse oder auch runtastic wird immer angezeigt: Pausenzeiten = 0 

Danke


----------



## TrailProf (27. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Kleber habe ich mal Rotwild angeschrieben, wurde an die QM weitergeleitet, ich bin gespannt =).
> 
> Mal was anderes: Gibt es ein GPS-Tool, mit dem ich herausfinden kann, wie hoch meine Pausenzeit während einer Tour war? Mein Garmin zeigt mir das immer an, aber ich vergesse das manchmal einzutragen und per gps-track-analyse oder auch runtastic wird immer angezeigt: Pausenzeiten = 0
> 
> Danke


Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden war deren QS dazu verlauten lässt.

Bzgl. GPS: bei meinem e-trex kann man den trip-computer auf Detail stellen, und dann zeigt er ganau die Info's an, die du gerne möchtest.
Bin mit allerdings nicht sicher ob das bei allen Gamins identisch ist.
Schau mal hier nach, im Bericht weiter unten ist das abgebildet.
http://www.kowoma.de/gps/geraetetests/etrexVistaHCx/etrexVistaHCx_p1.htm


----------



## Markusdr (27. Februar 2012)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Bzgl. GPS: bei meinem e-trex kann man den trip-computer auf Detail stellen, und dann zeigt er ganau die Info's an, die du gerne möchtest.
> Bin mit allerdings nicht sicher ob das bei allen Gamins identisch ist.
> Schau mal hier nach, im Bericht weiter unten ist das abgebildet.
> http://www.kowoma.de/gps/geraetetests/etrexVistaHCx/etrexVistaHCx_p1.htm



Ich kann das bei mir auch am Reisecomputer ablesen, wenn ich denn diesen vor der Tour zurückgesetzt habe, aber ich kann das nicht im Nachhinein anhand der Aufzeichnung ablesen.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## at021971 (27. Februar 2012)

Von www.zonefivesoftware.com zeigt SportTracks auch Pausenzeiten an. Er berechnet diese auf Basis der Zeit, die auf einer Tour ohne Bewegung vergeht. Zusätzlich kann man auch noch die vom Gerät aufgezeichneten Inaktivitätszeiten hinzufügen. Wobei das nicht die sind, die der Edge am Gerät anzeigt. Keinen Ahnung was er unter dieser Rubik genau aufsummiert. Sind aber eher immer nur wenige Minuten bei einer längeren Tour.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## TrailProf (27. Februar 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Ich kann das bei mir auch am Reisecomputer ablesen, wenn ich denn diesen vor der Tour zurückgesetzt habe, aber ich kann das nicht im Nachhinein anhand der Aufzeichnung ablesen.
> Gruß, Markus


Sorry, da habe ich deine Frage wohl etwas missverstanden.


----------



## Orakel (27. Februar 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind das schon Randerscheinungen, der Auslagerung der Fertigung nach Tschechien.


Häääääää, wie Auslagerung nach Tschechien.
Vorallem was


----------



## grosser (27. Februar 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> Häääääää, wie Auslagerung nach Tschechien.
> Vorallem was



Die Fertigung (zusammen schrauben)! Kleinserien/Entwicklung werden noch in Dieburg zusammen geschraubt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Februar 2012)

Jaja die Folie,

wenn du dir etwas Arbeit machen möchtest, tape das Bike doch komplett.
Macht aber nur Sinn, wenn du gute/ teure Folie hast.
Sonst bringt das nur graue Haare......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (28. Februar 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Die Fertigung (zusammen schrauben)! Kleinserien/Entwicklung werden noch in Dieburg zusammen geschraubt.



Seit wann werden die Bikes nicht mehr in Deutschland zusammengeschraubt?
Verwundert mich jetzt etwas.


----------



## abi_1984 (28. Februar 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Seit wann werden die Bikes nicht mehr in Deutschland zusammengeschraubt?
> Verwundert mich jetzt etwas.


Stimmt ja auch nicht.
Die Rotwild Räder werden in Deutschland zusammengeschraubt.


----------



## grosser (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
anscheinend hatte/habe ich falsche Informationen!!
Um keine Irritationen aufkommen zu lassen nehme ich die Aussage der Produktion in Tschechien zurück!!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (28. Februar 2012)

Das habe ich auch läuten hören, aufgrund der höher nachgefragten Stückzahl (auch für andere Label) werden scheinbar nur noch die Highend-Räder in Dieburg zusammengeschraubt, die "Masse" (das ist nicht abwertend gemeint) soll von einem Subunternehmer in Deutschland endmontiert werden.

Wie nennt man das...   Reduzierung der Lagerhaltungskosten ;-)  Wir waren doch dort, das riesen Lager mit all den Teilen und nur....   waren es 8 Montageständer. Wenn aufgrund guter Produkte, auch mehr Aufwand bei der Vermarktung, das hat Rotwild in den letzten zwei Jahren zweifelsohne betrieben, dann die Nachfrage nach oben steigt, dann reicht es nicht am Tag nur 30 Räder zu montieren.

Hier im Odenwald merke ich das....    es fahren einige Rotwildbikes durch die Gegend, das war vor 3/4-Jahren bei weitem nicht so.

Die Entwicklung soll weiter in Dieburg bleiben...


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir hatten schon ein gemeinsames Treffen in der Pfalz angesprochen.

Hier mein Vorschlag:

- Basecamp in Weyher http://www.weyher.de
- *Wochenende vom Fr. 20.04.- So. 22.04*.
- 3x Tourenstart je morgens um 10:00 Uhr
- Unterkunft sucht sich jeder selbst, ich kann auch behilflich sein

Der Ort ist klein, gemütlich und recht preisgünstig, abendliches Beisammensein.

Trails beginnen direkt im Ort und befinden sich alle in unmittelbarer Umgebung.
Je nach Lust und Laune 40- 60km.
Die Strecken können zu 95% aus Trails bestehen (!) und sind für wirklich für jeden fahrbar (bergauf bevorzuge ich allerdings auch mal ein Forstweg).

Um Kondition usw. solltet ihr euch nicht soviele Gedanken machen.
Es soll alles nach Absprache geschehen. Die Touren sind jederzeit wandelbar.
Wenn jemand früher zurück möchte, ganz easy.

Ich habe vor an dem Freitagmorgen anzureisen.
Ggf. kann ich ein gemeinsames Frühstück organisieren.

Also, schreibt mir eine kurze PM mit folgender Info:

-Username
-Vorname
-Wohnort (ggf. kann man Fahrgemeinschaften organisieren)
-Mailadresse

Den Rest können wir dann per Mail abstimmen.


Ride fine!!!


----------



## at021971 (28. Februar 2012)

Gute Idee und Initiative, aber für mich ist das einfach zu weit in der falsche Himmelsrichtung. Da bin ich für ein Bikewochenende ja eher im Vinschgau, den Dolomiten oder gar am Gardasee und das jeweils bei Schönwettergarantie. ;-)

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Februar 2012)

Gardasee will ich auch dieses Jahr...


----------



## TrailProf (28. Februar 2012)

@RockyRider-Forumstreff
Unabhängig davon ob ich zu dem Termin kann, auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für deinen Einsatz und deine Bemühungen.
PS. Ca. wieviel Höhenmeter kommen denn dort auf einer durchschnittlichen Runde auf einen zu?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Februar 2012)

Einmal hoch und wieder runter sind rd. 300hm.
Im Sommer schaffe ich mal 1.600hm.
Aber um diese Zeit so um 1.200hm.

Da die Touren niemals weit vom Startpunkt weg sind, kann jeder durchs Tal zurück, Verfahren fast ausgeschlossen.
Die Touren sehen eher aus wie viele "Achten" als eine Linie.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit besteht darin, einfach auf einer der vielen bewirtschafteten Hütten zu warten.

Ich fahre einen 15kg Bock, hab noch rd. 8kg Gepäck und fahre mit unrasierten Beinen gemütlich hoch.

Die Kondition sollte wirklich nicht im Vordergrund stehen!

Gebt euch einen Ruck, es lohnt sich wirklich.
Bisher war JEDER begeistert!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (28. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Gardasee will ich auch dieses Jahr...



bin ich auch in der 21. Woche, aber mit dem Rennrad!


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Februar 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> bin ich auch in der 21. Woche, aber mit dem Rennrad!



Mit dem Rennrad..........?
Da will ich dich aber mal auf dem 601 sehen, Hut ab!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (29. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Einmal hoch und wieder runter sind rd. 300hm.
> Im Sommer schaffe ich mal 1.600hm.
> Aber um diese Zeit so um 1.200hm.



Servus,

...dann ist das ein Rundkurs  ;-)   1.200hm sind aber schon gut für diese Jahreszeit, bin letztes WE 50km/600hm gefahren...  hat mir für den Anfang gereicht.

Ich schicke dir aber eine PM, bis Ende April bin ich hoffentlich schon fitter und weit von Mannheim liegt Wehyer ja auch nicht weg...

VG Bolzer1711


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Februar 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ...dann ist das ein Rundkurs  ;-)   1.200hm sind aber schon gut für diese Jahreszeit, bin letztes WE 50km/600hm gefahren...  hat mir für den Anfang gereicht.
> 
> ...



Das ist wirklich kein Ding!
Es gibt dort ein sehr enges Trailnetz, alles ausgeschildert und VIELE Hütten zur Einkehr!!
Komm mit und lass dich überzeugen.......


----------



## Orakel (29. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir hatten schon ein gemeinsames Treffen in der Pfalz angesprochen.
> 
> ...


sind grad mal 160km von mir Entfernt .
Mal schauen


----------



## Markusdr (29. Februar 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> sind grad mal 160km von mir Entfernt .
> Mal schauen



Von mir 616 =). Ich bin raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (29. Februar 2012)

Ist von mir aus zwar nur rund 240 km, aber ich bin an diesem WE schon anderweitig als Guide verplant. Sorry!


----------



## TOM4 (29. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir hatten schon ein gemeinsames Treffen in der Pfalz angesprochen.
> 
> ...


 
von mir sinds sogar 755,5km - äussert schade!

aber trotzdem, super initiative!

aber ich bin gott sei dank im mai am gardasee - damit ich das x1 mal artgerecht bewegen kann!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Februar 2012)

Ich habe auch 165km Anfahrt, aber es lohnt sich!!!

Und TOM4, nimm Protektoren mit, das X1 kann auch nicht alles. Gardaseefelsen machen ganz schön "AUA".
Fahr an der Altissimo Flanke den 6er runter Richtung nach Navene und versuch den "Skull".

Warst du schon mal dort?


----------



## TOM4 (29. Februar 2012)

Ja war schon 1 1/2 mal unten (1x mit familie zählt also nur halb) und voriges jahr mit ein paar freunden - waren aber nur auf der "tremalzoseite" - pönale rauf und dann weiter.

Wollen heuer auf den altissimo und den monte baldo - für tipps bin ich natürlich äussert dankbar - eventuell hat jemand sogar gps daten!?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Februar 2012)

Bevor du Tipps bekommst, solltest du mal versuchen zu beschreiben, welche Strecken du am liebsten fährst.
Wie sieht es mit deiner Fahrtechnik aus?
Sonst könntest du mir später für meine Empfehlungen die Knochen verfluchen?


----------



## TOM4 (29. Februar 2012)

mmhh - also bzgl. Strecken: bis jetzt war ich mit dem r1 fs unterwegs und bin auch schon ein paar marathons gefahren - ich mag eigentlich auch das bergauffahren (ich muss mir die abfahrt immer verdienen) ich mag eigentlich so querbeet - also zuhause hab ich eher waldboden - aber auch mal schotter
Fahrtechnik: schwer zu sagen - ich komm mehr oder weniger überall runter und lass es auch gerne mal bergab etwas laufen - so hinterradversetzer oder so, hab ich bis jetzt noch nie probiert - aber wie gesagt, sonst geht's eigentlich - wirklich schwer zu sagen bzw. mich selbst einzuschätzen - wenn wir in einer gruppe unterwegs sind, komm ich bergab auch immer gut mit.


----------



## grosser (29. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir hatten schon ein gemeinsames Treffen in der Pfalz angesprochen.
> 
> ...



Ich bin dabei (außer Sonntag, da kann ich net)!


----------



## at021971 (29. Februar 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> ....eventuell hat jemand sogar gps daten!?


 
Ein wenig ungeordnet und ungefiltert was ich so zum Thema Gardasee als GPX bei mir auf dem Laufwerk habe. In RAR umbenennen, dann kannst es dekomprimieren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Februar 2012)

Ja ich weiß, einschätzen ist schwer.
Ich habe feststellen müssen, dass sich viel überschätzen wenn es um den Gardasee geht.
Daher benutz bitte Protektoren und lass dich vom ersten Tag nicht abschrecken.
Und lass die Finger vom unteren Stück des 601, da fahren nur wenige wirklich runter. (ab etwa 1.000m)

1. Ponale, Ledrosee, vor See links am See entlang, 2.(?) Straße links die "Rampi di Ledro" hoch, am Sattel (etwa 1.200m) links, bis "Passo Rochetta", am Pass unbedingt den LINKEN Trail wählen! (die meisten fahren rechts), dem folgen bis breiter Schotterweg, dann wieder einige 100m links, dann geht der Trail rechts ab weiter runter bis Pregassina, Cafe trinken, Ponale ein paar 100m runter bis rechts eine kleine Treppe runter führt, da rein und runter bis zum See.

2. Mit Shuttel oder Seilbahn soweit wie möglich hoch zum Altissimo, den Rest dann fahren. Auf 2.200m an der Altissimohütte beginnt der 601, den runter bis etwa 1.300m, dort entscheiden:

a) links den 6er runter Richtung Malcesine
b) 601 weiter runter bis auf rd. 1.000m und dann rechts den "Skull" runter Richtung Nago

GPS Daten habe ich keine, aber den Bikerspuren folgen geht auch......


----------



## at021971 (29. Februar 2012)

Und dann wäre hier noch eine Beschriebung der besten Trails. Aber ohne GPS. Die mußt Du dann schon anhand den Beschreibungen selber planen. Supertrails Gardasee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (29. Februar 2012)

@rocky: besten dank! Werd versuchen die tracks irgendwie auf mein garmin zu bekommen
@at021971: auch dir danke! 
Ach ja, bzgl. protectoren - so knieschoner oder so schienbein-/knieschoner?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Februar 2012)

Knie mit Schienbein und Ellebogen/ Arm.
ich bevorzuge richtige Plastikschalen.


----------



## TOM4 (29. Februar 2012)

Puh - also bei meinem vorjahres gardaseetrip bin ich komplett ohne schoner ausgekommen...
So komplett in rüstung möcht ich glaub ich nicht unterwegs sein - ich werds mal ausprobieren und wenns wirklich zu arg sein sollte, dann schau ich mich vorort um schoner um.

Auf jedenfall danke für deinen hinweis!


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Februar 2012)

Schoner sind da unten sehr teuer.
Schau dich hier mal um, ab 29,-â¬ werden die RaceFace derzeit verschleudert.
Das was du "RÃ¼stung" nennst, ist fÃ¼r mich die Grundausstattung am Gardasee.
In der Regel sogar Brustpanzer & Fullface.

Die AusrÃ¼stung habe ich bergauf am Rucksack.

Ãberleg es dir nochmal wenn du dort SpaÃ mit deinem X1 haben mÃ¶chtest.
Ich habe dort unten schon viel "Schotterflechte" an Bikern gesehen, schlimm.

Die Trails sind halt "Ã¼berschlagstrÃ¤chtig".


----------



## giles (1. März 2012)

Eventuell würde ich mich zum Treffen dazugesellen, kann allerdings noch nicht definitiv zustimmen. 

Trotzdem sehr schöne und nette Idee, Rocky.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2012)

Kein Problem.
Lass mir bitte eine Mailadresse und deinen Wohnort zukommen.
Kommst dann in den mailverteiler und fertig.


----------



## Markusdr (1. März 2012)

Moin,

nochmal ne Frage zum Handschuh. Aus Erfahrung und auch als Tipp hier möchte ich gerne bei Specialized bleiben. Bisher fahre ich einen 3/4 Handschuh und habe mir mal diese Ergon-Griffe rangeschraubt GR2. Ist soetwas Kontraproduktiv gegen die Polsterung der Handschuhe? Meine bisher haben kaum eine Polsterung, würde ich aber glaub ich schon ganz gerne haben. Als ich mal geschaut habe, gibt es doch recht viele, alle liegen so bei 35,- Eu. Habt Ihr nen Tipp für mich, welcher gut ist? Ich hab gesehn 3/4 gibts gar keine mehr. 

Danke, Markus


----------



## RCC03-Biker (1. März 2012)

Ich fahre nur noch langfinger Handschuhe und seit einigen Jahren die sixsixone Raji.
Bin damit absolut zufrieden. Diese haben keine Polsterung. Ich finde Handschuhe ohne Polsterung besser, da ich ein besseres Griffgefühl am Lenker habe.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (1. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir hatten schon ein gemeinsames Treffen in der Pfalz angesprochen.
> 
> ...



Ist bei mir leider auch zu weit. Habs in die Dolomiten oder ins Vinschgau viel kürzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2012)

Jep, nur leichte Polsterung am Handschuh.
Gerne aber einen sinnvollen Prallschutz am Handballen.

Griffe dünn wie z. B. Odi Ruffian.

Den Blödsinn von Ergon sollte man nicht glauben, die lachen sich einen ins Fäustchen, wenn sie sowas lesen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Ist bei mir leider auch zu weit. Habs in die Dolomiten oder ins Vinschgau viel kürzer.




Angeber.......

Ich bin auch regelmäßig in den Bergen.
Aber glaube mir, der Pfälzerwald hat einiges zu bieten was man in den Alpen nur schwer findet


----------



## Markusdr (1. März 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Ich fahre nur noch langfinger Handschuhe und seit einigen Jahren die sixsixone Raji.
> Bin damit absolut zufrieden. Diese haben keine Polsterung. Ich finde Handschuhe ohne Polsterung besser, da ich ein besseres Griffgefühl am Lenker habe.



Finde ich auch schick =). Die schrewiben ja Größe S bei 20cm Handumfang und 23cm dann Größe M. Ich hab jetzt 21, was nehme ich da?

Gruß, Markus


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2012)

Ich hatte 661 Handschuhe auf der Innenfläche innerhalb 1 Woche auf der Handfläche durch.
Das Material war auf etwa 2x5cm durch.
Fox hat auch nicht mehr getaugt, genauso Dainese.

Spezialiced sind besher die einzigen, die dauerhaft überleben.

(Fahre ausschließlich Langfingerhandschuhe)


----------



## Markusdr (1. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich hatte 661 Handschuhe auf der Innenfläche innerhalb 1 Woche auf der Handfläche durch.
> Das Material war auf etwa 2x5cm durch.
> Fox hat auch nicht mehr getaugt, genauso Dainese.
> 
> ...



Aber haben Die nicht auch immer ne Polsterung drin? Würde ich ja auch wieder nehmen, frage ist nur welche =).


----------



## Markusdr (1. März 2012)

Habe diesen gefunden: BG Ridge Handschuh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (1. März 2012)

Ich fahre seit einiger Zeit diesen hier, lange und kurze Version: 
http://www.bike-sport.de/specialized-handschuh-bg-gel-long-weiss-schwarz.313.html
Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit. Das Polster ist gut und nicht zu dick. Fallen etwas kleiner aus. 
Das ist die 2012er Version:
http://www.bike-sport.de/specialized-handschuhe-bg-gel-long-glove-weiss-2012.3808.html

Vorher bin ich viel Roeckl gefahren. Die waren auch nicht schlecht, aber sind oft eingerissen an den Nähten.


----------



## Markusdr (1. März 2012)

Hmm, aber die haben wieder Gelpolster. Und ich hab etwas Schiss, dass das dann etwas zu viel wird mit meinen Ergongriffen. Oder?


----------



## jmr-biking (1. März 2012)

Ich fahre an 3 Bikes Ergon-Griffe: GX1 Leichtbau am R.GT2, GX2 Leichtbau Carbon am R2 HT und GA1 Leichtbau am Stumpi.

Ich schätze an den Griffen die gute Auflage des Handballens und dennoch bleibt die Kontrolle erhalten. 
Auch wenn RockyRider dünne Griffe und leichte Polsterung bevorzugt, teile ich mit ihm nicht die Meinung, dass ergonomische Griffe Blödsinn sind. 

Jedem halt das seine. Ich habe halt mit dünnen Griffen, wie die von Crankbrothers und Ritchey schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Die waren mir zu hart und für meine längeren Finger zu dünn.
Am besten findet man es raus, wenn man es selbst probiert.


----------



## Orakel (1. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 1. Ponale, Ledrosee, vor See links am See entlang, 2.(?) Straße links die "Rampi di Ledro" hoch, am Sattel (etwa 1.200m) links, bis "Passo Rochetta", am Pass unbedingt den LINKEN Trail wählen! (die meisten fahren rechts), dem folgen bis breiter Schotterweg, dann wieder einige 100m links, dann geht der Trail rechts ab


das wäre das letzte stück davon


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Aber haben Die nicht auch immer ne Polsterung drin? Würde ich ja auch wieder nehmen, frage ist nur welche =).




Ja, aber hinten am Handballen.
Ist eher ein Prallschutz, hauptsache es ist keine Polsterung im Griffbereich.


----------



## SirRHadfield (2. März 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Hmm, aber die haben wieder Gelpolster. Und ich hab etwas Schiss, dass das dann etwas zu viel wird mit meinen Ergongriffen. Oder?



Hi Markus, also ich bin bislang mit den Ergons immer komplett ohne Polster gefahren. Meistens mit Fox-Handschuhen, immer Langfinger. Polsterung braucht man da definitiv keine mehr. Mal sehen ob das jetzt mit den GA so bleibt...


----------



## Markusdr (2. März 2012)

OKay, dann wären das wol die: Specialized BG ridge
Gibts dafür nen guten onlineshop? Habe die bisher nur bei bike24 in allen Größen gesehen.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## jmr-biking (2. März 2012)

Hier gibt´s die Spezialized Handschuhe in schwarz 2011 und rot 2012 und mit Wire Tap fürs Touchsreen Handy:  http://www.bike-sport.de/lange.29.0.html

Und bei hibike gibt es sie auch: http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...0277/p/k1/Handschuhe.html?__label=Specialized

Preislich wird da nicht viel Unterschied sein, da Specialized sehr genau drauf achtet, was von ihrem Sortiment zu welchen Preisen und ob überhaupt im Internet verkauft werden darf. Neue Bikes aus der aktuellen Palette wirst du z.B. nicht in Internetshops zu kaufen bekommen. Bei Bekleidung machen sie wohl eine Ausnahme.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (2. März 2012)

Ich habe die sixsixone Raji in der Größe XL (Handumfang irgendwo bei 26/27cm. Mit meinen sixsixone Raji habebisher keine Probleme. Fahre sie jetzt schon zwei Saisons. Die Vorgänger habe ich auch drei Saisons gefahren. Nur der Gummi am Zeigefinger ist mittlerweile halber weg vom Bremsen. 
Vielleicht passen die Handschuhe einfach gut zu meinen Acros Griffen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> ....... Nur der Gummi am Zeigefinger ist mittlerweile halber weg vom Bremsen. ....



Tztztz...........
Finger von der Bremse!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldtroll (2. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir hatten schon ein gemeinsames Treffen in der Pfalz angesprochen.
> 
> ....



Hallo Rockyrider,
super Idee. Ich bin gerade noch am Überlegen ob ich dies Zeitmäßig mit der Family vereinbaren kann. Bis wann würdest Du denn spätestens Bescheid brauchen?
Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2012)

Waldtroll schrieb:


> Hallo Rockyrider,
> super Idee. Ich bin gerade noch am Überlegen ob ich dies Zeitmäßig mit der Family vereinbaren kann. Bis wann würdest Du denn spätestens Bescheid brauchen?
> Gruß



Da sich die Teilnehmer selbst um das Zimmer kümmern, ist es nicht sooooo wichtig, wann die leute bescheid sagen.

Gib mir eine Mailadresse und wo du herkommst, dann landest du im Mailverteiler.
Da würde ich kommende Woche gerne die erste Info rundschicken.

Ride fine!!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (2. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Tztztz...........
> Finger von der Bremse!!



Viel Bremsen tu ich nicht wirklich. Das ist eher der Schwachpunkt der Handschuhe


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2012)

verstehe


----------



## TrailProf (2. März 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> das wäre das letzte stück davon


 
Hi,
Es sollte verboten werden, im März schon solche Bilder zu posten. Das macht mich komplett fertig und untergräbt meine Arbeitsmoral Ich mach jetzt Feierabend.
Da hat doch übrigens einer den netten Sprung umfahren. Das kann nur ein nicht Rotwild Ritter gewesen sein.

VG


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> das wäre das letzte stück davon



Das letzte Stück von wo?
Weder Pregasina noch der Eintritt zur Seestraße sieht so aus.
Das ist doch eine Forstautobahn für Lagoverhältnisse?


----------



## samwe (2. März 2012)

Geschafft! 
Endlich habe ich meinen LRS erhalten, alles bereit für die erste Jagt.


----------



## TrailProf (3. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das letzte Stück von wo?
> Weder Pregasina noch der Eintritt zur Seestraße sieht so aus.
> Das ist doch eine Forstautobahn für Lagoverhältnisse?



Das ist der obere Teil des 422er vom Passo Rochetta nach Pregasina runter, recht flowig für Gardaseeverhältnisse, den 422b find ich spannender.


----------



## Orakel (3. März 2012)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Das ist der obere Teil des 422er vom Passo Rochetta nach Pregasina runter, recht flowig für Gardaseeverhältnisse, den 422b find ich spannender.


jiep, so isses.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-harry (3. März 2012)

Moin Leute, Gruß aus´m Norden. 
Ich habe seit kurzem ein R.X1 FS Comp. und bin ca. 300 km gefahren, leider quietschen die Bremsen immer noch. Auch ist auch so ein raues schabendes Geräusch von beiden Bremsen zu hören wenn man kräftiger reinlangt, als wären die Bremsbeläge verschlissen,(Eisen auf Eisen). Ein sanftes leises Bremsen ist nicht möglich. Ich hatte vorher ein R1.GT2 da gab es diese Probleme nicht. Das Rad ist von Stadler. Ich habe es nur deshalb da gekauft da ich es für einen Schäppchenpreis bekommen habe. Kann es vielleicht daher rühren das es in der Halle beim Probefahren immer nur kurzzeitig angebremst wurde. 

Sollte ich die Bremsbeläge tauschen, kann ich was einstellen, hat jemand damit Erfahrung, oder einen hilfreichen link für mich,  woran kann das liegen? 
Bremse: FORMULA RX20 180/180

Gruß aus´m Norden 
flying-harry


----------



## Snowman_NA (3. März 2012)

flying-harry schrieb:


> Moin Leute, Gruß aus´m Norden.
> Ich habe seit kurzem ein R.X1 FS Comp. und bin ca. 300 km gefahren, leider quietschen die Bremsen immer noch. Auch ist auch so ein raues schabendes Geräusch von beiden Bremsen zu hören wenn man kräftiger reinlangt, als wären die Bremsbeläge verschlissen,(Eisen auf Eisen). Ein sanftes leises Bremsen ist nicht möglich. Ich hatte vorher ein R1.GT2 da gab es diese Probleme nicht. Das Rad ist von Stadler. Ich habe es nur deshalb da gekauft da ich es für einen Schäppchenpreis bekommen habe. Kann es vielleicht daher rühren das es in der Halle beim Probefahren immer nur kurzzeitig angebremst wurde.
> 
> Sollte ich die Bremsbeläge tauschen, kann ich was einstellen, hat jemand damit Erfahrung, oder einen hilfreichen link für mich,  woran kann das liegen?
> ...



hi.
das ist ein generelles problem der formula rx. die ist nur sehr schwer ruhig zu bekommen. google mal nach "formula quietschen" 
was wohl schon bei vielen geholfen hat: shimano XT scheiben montieren!

gruß ausm taunus,
snowman_na


----------



## at021971 (3. März 2012)

Ist sicherlich nicht das was Du hören willst, aber am besten tauscht Du sie gegen was Vernünftiges und wo nicht Formula drauf steht. Deren Bremsen neigen fast immer zum Quietschen und sind nur sehr schwer so einzustellen, dass sie das nicht tun. 

Helfen können hier aber auch andere Scheiben (z.B. Shimano wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Mußt Dir mal in den Threads zu Formula R1, RX und Co. die Tips und Tricks erlesen. 

Ich habe nach der Probefahrt mit einem R.R2 FS, die RX20 auch gleich beim Händler noch gegen die Marta SL tauschen lassen, da ihr in der Woche in der ich das Test-Bike hatte, das Quietschen einfach nicht abzugewöhnen war.


----------



## Orakel (3. März 2012)

flying-harry schrieb:


> Moin Leute, Gruß aus´m Norden.
> Ich habe seit kurzem ein R.X1 FS Comp. und bin ca. 300 km gefahren, leider quietschen die Bremsen immer noch. Auch ist auch so ein raues schabendes Geräusch von beiden Bremsen zu hören wenn man kräftiger reinlangt, als wären die Bremsbeläge verschlissen,(Eisen auf Eisen). Ein sanftes leises Bremsen ist nicht möglich. Ich hatte vorher ein R1.GT2 da gab es diese Probleme nicht. Das Rad ist von Stadler. Ich habe es nur deshalb da gekauft da ich es für einen Schäppchenpreis bekommen habe. Kann es vielleicht daher rühren das es in der Halle beim Probefahren immer nur kurzzeitig angebremst wurde.
> 
> Sollte ich die Bremsbeläge tauschen, kann ich was einstellen, hat jemand damit Erfahrung, oder einen hilfreichen link für mich,  woran kann das liegen?
> ...


hier kannst du alles nachlesen 
www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440240
würde die RX auch tauschen


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2012)

Ja, die Shimanoscheiben mit dem Aluspider bringen Ruhe.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2012)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Das ist der obere Teil des 422er vom Passo Rochetta nach Pregasina runter, recht flowig für Gardaseeverhältnisse, den 422b find ich spannender.



Welcher ist dann der linke am Passo?
Ist doch 422b?
Der andere ist öde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (3. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Welcher ist dann der linke am Passo?
> Ist doch 422b?
> Der andere ist öde.


soweit ich es weiss, ist der linke der 422a, der rechts runter geht 422b


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2012)

Egal wie, der linke ist geiler.
Am Ende vor Pregasina kommt ein feld mit Billardkugeln, dann geht es recht steil über Betonplatten runter auf einen Querweg. (der führt dann links nach einigen Metern direkt nach Pregasina rein)

Die Betonplatten runter ordentlich laufen lassen, dann voll in die Klötze!
Dann denkt man nicht über das Gewicht der Bremse nach...............
(Das stinkt saugeil!)


----------



## TOM4 (3. März 2012)

hi zusammen hab mal eine frage an die x1 fahrer und zwar brauch ich / will ich neue reifen - favorit MKII 2,4 - allerdings weiss ich nicht ob sich 2,4er hinten ausgehen - kann mir da bitte wer weiterhelfen?

ach ja, dann gleich ein paar bilder (handybilder) in der fast fertigen ausbaustufe - pedale kommen neu (liegen schon da CB Candy 3 - will aber warten bis es durchgehend warm ist - aufgrund der kältebrücke), neue reifen kommen noch und sonst noch ein paar kleinigkeiten...

@samwe: schönes c1 - nette vorbau/lenkerkombi! nur die barends find ich nicht soo gut - aber jedem wie er sich wohlfühlt.

gruß tom


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2012)

Die 2,4 RubberOueen gehen noch rein.
Allerdings werden die obden am Joch durch den Hinterbau schon eng.

Ich empfehle dir die 2,2er RubberQueen in BCC.


----------



## TrailProf (3. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Egal wie, der linke ist geiler.
> Am Ende vor Pregasina kommt ein feld mit Billardkugeln, dann geht es recht steil über Betonplatten runter auf einen Querweg. (der führt dann links nach einigen Metern direkt nach Pregasina rein)
> 
> Die Betonplatten runter ordentlich laufen lassen, dann voll in die Klötze!
> ...


Ja, der zweite Teil links ist auf jeden Fall stark. Ich meinte aber direkt nach dem Passo ist links eher flowig, rechts verblockter, mit ner netten Schotterrutsche am Anfang.
Da zudem im oberen Teil links Teil viel Gegenverkehr ist fahre ich immer so:


----------



## TrailProf (3. März 2012)

Hallo Tom,

MK2 2,4" passt hinten ohne Probleme.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2012)

Der linke Trail besteht doch aus 2 Abschnitten bis nach Pregasina?

Der erste Teil trifft auf einen Schotterweg.
Dem folgt man dann links etwa 800m.
Dann geht er rechts wieder weiter.
Über die Betonplatten landet man dann direkt vor Pregasina?

Den rechten bin ich schon Jahre nicht mehr gefahren.
a) ist er kürze
b) total überlaufen mit meist überorderten Bikern (sogar mit Sattel oben, tztztzt)


----------



## TOM4 (3. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die 2,4 RubberOueen gehen noch rein.
> Allerdings werden die obden am Joch durch den Hinterbau schon eng.
> 
> Ich empfehle dir die 2,2er RubberQueen in BCC.


 

ich hab ja jetzt einen xr4 bontrager oben und der ist mir in meinem gebiet hier etwas zu viel profiliert und der rollwiederstand ist auch meines erachtens extrem un ddesalb hab ich mir gedacht ich versuch mal den mkII in 2,4 (2,2 hab ich gesehen und ist mir etwas dünn vorgekommen).

rq 2,2 - ich denk die ist halt eher für enduro und deshalb vielleicht auch zuviel des guten?

ich hätte auch vor in diesem bereich noch etwas an der gewichtsschraube zu drehen - aber natürlich nicht, wenn dann der einsatzbereich vom x1 beschnitten wäre!

edith: danke trailprof


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2012)

die wiegt rd. 650g, baut recht breit und hoch, hat gripp und rollt nicht besonders schwer.
der MK 1 rollt deutlich schwerer.

Andreas Alternative wäre der Maxxis Ardent in 2,26.
Der rollt wie Hölle, macht in Kurven Spaß, hat aber nicht den Gripp der Queen.


----------



## TOM4 (3. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> die wiegt rd. 650g, baut recht breit und hoch, hat gripp und rollt nicht besonders schwer.
> der MK 1 rollt deutlich schwerer.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris-2 (3. März 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> ich hab ja jetzt einen xr4 bontrager oben und der ist mir in meinem gebiet hier etwas zu viel profiliert und der rollwiederstand ist auch meines erachtens extrem un ddesalb hab ich mir gedacht ich versuch mal den mkII in 2,4 (2,2 hab ich gesehen und ist mir etwas dünn vorgekommen).
> 
> rq 2,2 - ich denk die ist halt eher für enduro und deshalb vielleicht auch zuviel des guten?
> 
> ich hätte auch vor in diesem bereich noch etwas an der gewichtsschraube zu drehen - aber natürlich nicht, wenn dann der einsatzbereich vom x1 beschnitten wäre!



Der MKII 2.4 passt in jedem Fall. Ich hatte ihn mal probemontiert um zu sehen wie groß er ausfällt. Momentan ist bei mir der 2.4er Nobby Nic drauf, da das X1 von Rotwild so ausgeliefert wird. Der NN ist wesentlich breiter als der MKII, wobei die Höhe der beiden vergleichbar ist.
Ich hab mir den MK für mein Stumpjumper geholt und das bietet weniger Platz im Hinterbau als das X1.


----------



## TOM4 (3. März 2012)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Der MKII 2.4 passt in jedem Fall. Ich hatte ihn mal probemontiert um zu sehen wie groß er ausfällt. Momentan ist bei mir der 2.4er Nobby Nic drauf, da das X1 von Rotwild so ausgeliefert wird. Der NN ist wesentlich breiter als der MKII, wobei die Höhe der beiden vergleichbar ist.
> Ich hab mir den MK für mein Stumpjumper geholt und das bietet weniger Platz im Hinterbau als das X1.


 
ok - danke, dann wäre das mal geklärt und ich muss mir wenigstens über dieses thema keine gedanken mehr machen!


----------



## TrailProf (3. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der linke Trail besteht doch aus 2 Abschnitten bis nach Pregasina?
> 
> Der erste Teil trifft auf einen Schotterweg.
> Dem folgt man dann links etwa 800m.
> ...


Ja genau, besteht jeweils aus zwei Teilen:
oberer Teil rechts schwierig, links technisch leichter aber schön flowig
unterer Teil links schwierig, rechts eigentlich langweilig (Schotterautobahn)
Darum fahre ich oben den rechten Teil, quere auf dem Forstweg nach links und fahre unten den linken Teil.

Aber insgesamt finde ich, gibts eigentlich einige, schönere nicht so überlaufenene Strecken, z.B. Adrenalina, Skull, Pianaura, S6 nach Navene ...
Vom Anaconda liest man viel, wird vlt. doch nochmal Zeit fürn Gardaseetrip; however im Mai gehts ab ins Vinschgau


----------



## TrailProf (3. März 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> mmhhhh, dann wäre die queen vom gewicht her schon mal kein nachteil - lt. diversen angaben wiegt der mkII in 2,4 auch 650g
> 
> jetzt hast mich wieder verwirrt
> für mich stand der MKII in 2,4 schon fest - vorausgesetzt er passt in den hinterbau - was er ja lt. trailprof tut!!
> ...


Meine Erfahrung ist:
MK2 2,4": super Pannenschutz-Super Traktion-Guter Seitenhalt
RQ 2,2": guter Pannenschutz- Gute Traktion-Super Seitenhalt
Werde daher vorne von MK2 2,4" auf RQ 2,2" umstellen, hinten weiterhin MK2 2,4"

Wegen Reifenbaubreiten und Höhen sieh mal hier:
http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2012)

TrailProf schrieb:


> ....Darum fahre ich oben den rechten Teil, quere auf dem Forstweg nach links und fahre unten den linken Teil....../QUOTE]
> 
> Das wäre die Alternative.
> Vielleicht probiere ich es Ende April mal aus.
> ...


----------



## samwe (3. März 2012)

samwe schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 225862
> 
> Geschafft!
> Endlich habe ich meinen LRS erhalten, alles bereit für die erste Jagt.


 

Fahrbericht meiner Jungfrauenfahrt:

Bin heute meine Heimrunde abgefahren. 
28 km; 650 hm Fazit:

Schade dass ich nicht schon früher auf Rotwild gewechselt habe 

Auf technischen Beraufstücken bei dem mein altes Cube mit abgesenkter ( auf 80mm ) Gabel hinten mit der Traktion bei groben Steinen und vorne mit aufbäumen kämpfte, nimmt das C1 29" recht  gelassen.
Trotz 120mm Gabel kein Aufbäumen, und über die Steine spielen die 29" ihre volle Stärke aus.
Die DT Gabel wírd ja in diversen Tests als relativ weich im Mittleren Bereich beschrieben. Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Sensibel im Ansprechen mit einer guten Endprogression die Durchschläge weitgehenst vermeidet. Aber da sie relativ senibel reagiert, empfielt sich sicher der Look out auf Asphalt.
Der Hinterbau arbeitet bis auf den Wiegetritt absolut wippfrei. Look out bruacht man wirklich nur auf längeren Strassenabschnitten, ansonsten kann man sicher immer offen fahren. 
Runter mit offenem Fahrwerk war's das reinste Vergnügen, keine Spur von 29ner Trägheit, super agil. Wurzelteppich sind um einiges schneller zu fahren und vor allem ruhiger zu fahren als mit 26".
Ich persönlich find das C1 super steif, nicht vergleichbar mit meinem alten Cube AMS 26" und dank einem leichten LRS auch im Antritt 1a. ( ZTR Crest, Tune King/Kong, Sapim, Rocket Ron tubless ). Das Gewicht fahrfertig mit Pedalen 11,7 kg tut sein übriges dazu.
Lediglich die RR machen Probleme, da pfeift es nur so aus den Seitenwänden. Trotz 90ml und schütteln, schütteln, schütteln noch immer nicht dicht...


Gibt es eine Dichtmilch die besser ist als die NoTubes?


----------



## flying-harry (4. März 2012)

@[email protected]@[email protected]

Thanxx, Jungs für die Bremsentips!

Ich habe mal über die Scheiben gefühlt und festgestellt das die Lochung die vermutlich ja gelasert ist einen feinen Grad aufwies, bzw.. sich einfach scharfkantig anfühlten. Ich habe die Scheibe daraufhin mit feinem Schleifpapier abgeschliffen. Danach war das laute Schrabbeln was andere schon mal wie Eisen auf Eisen beschrieben haben, komplett weg! 
Gegen das Quietschen half 2 -3 mal Reinigen mit Bremsenreiniger.

Bis jetzt ist Sie komplett ruhig, richtig ungewohnt. Mal schauen ob es so bleibt, werde jedenfalls mal Berichten.

Gruß und einen netten Bikernachmittag
bei gutem Wetter wünscht

flying-harry


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. März 2012)

Die Formula- Scheiben sind sehr "windig" und neigen zum Aufschwingen.
Vielleicht hast du ja Glück.
Ansonsten die steifen Shimanos.


----------



## Snowman_NA (4. März 2012)

so...heute die 1. ausfahrt mit dem C2 gemacht. 
das bike lief einwandfrei...saubere schaltvorgänge...bremse nach dem einbremsen erste sahne...alles wunderbar.
nur dem RP2 habe ich dann während der tour noch mal ein bischen mehr druck verpasst.
entsetzt war ich über die bergaufperformance...aber das lag wohl nicht am bike sondern am fahrer. 
bin halt 5 wochen nicht gefahren und dann ist der waldboden halt sehr tief und schlammig...das hat richtig saft aus den beinen gezogen. 
beim HT hab ich ja nen racing ralph in 2.25 drauf - jetzt beim C2 den nobby nic in 2.35...macht das eigentlich nen großen unterschied aus?

anbei 2 bilder - auf der tour und nach dem putzen. 

schönen sonntag euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (4. März 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> ...
> beim HT hab ich ja nen racing ralph in 2.25 drauf - jetzt beim C2 den nobby nic in 2.35...macht das eigentlich nen großen unterschied aus?...


 
Ja bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten und in der Beschleunigung, denn bei mir liegen zwischen den beiden Reifen in der Evolution Version, mehr als 120 g pro Stück. Und das merkt zu sofort. Für das Tourenfahren aber eher unkritisch. Wenn es aber schnell auf einer Trainingsrunde gehen sollen, machen die Reifen schon einiges an Zeit aus.

Ich hatten den Racing Ralph in 2.25 auf einem R.GT1, bevor 
ich das R.R2 FS für eine schnelle Runde hatte. Danach habe ich das R.GT1 auf die Nobby Nicks in 2,35 umgerüstet. Die Zeiten die zuvor mit den Racing Ralphs fuhr, waren dann nicht mehr erreichbar.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. März 2012)

Fährst du Latexmilch?


----------



## Snowman_NA (4. März 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ja bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten und in der Beschleunigung, denn bei mir liegen zwischen den beiden Reifen in der Evolution Version, mehr als 120 g pro Stück. Und das merkt zu sofort. Für das Tourenfahren aber eher unkritisch. Wenn es aber schnell auf einer Trainingsrunde gehen sollen, machen die Reifen schon einiges an Zeit aus.
> 
> Ich hatten den Racing Ralph in 2.25 auf einem R.GT1, bevor
> ich das R.R2 FS für eine schnelle Runde hatte. Danach habe ich das R.GT1 auf die Nobby Nicks in 2,35 umgerüstet. Die Zeiten die zuvor mit den Racing Ralphs fuhr, waren dann nicht mehr erreichbar.



um wieviel prozent waren deine zeiten denn schlechter...ungefähr?

also dass der rollwiederstand und das gewicht mehr ist, war ja klar. aber ich war heut echt abgrundtief schlecht...also der löwenanteil entfällt auf den unfitten fahrer


----------



## Snowman_NA (4. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Fährst du Latexmilch?



ich nehme an, du meinst mich. 
ne, ich fahre schlauch...


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. März 2012)

beide eigentlich.

Ich fahre Latexmilch (auf Standardreifen) wo möglich weil:

- Weniger Gewicht
- geringerer Rollwiderstand
- Löcher flicken sich größtenteils von selbst
- KEINE Durchschläge mehr
- Kein Ventliabriss möglich


----------



## TOM4 (4. März 2012)

ha, perfektes thema: milch bei standartreifen - kann mir wer sagen ob ich einen standart rq 2,2 bcc mit milch dicht bekomme? oder muss ich die ust version nehmen - die ich nicht mag, da ich dann wieder keinen gewichtsvorteil zu meinen jetzigen reifen hätte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. März 2012)

BCC ist die mir einzig bekannte Gummiart, die sich nicht mit Latexmilch abdichten lässt.
Sowohl mein Bruder als auch ich mussten irgendwann auf Schläuche zurück greifen.
Seltsam....


----------



## TOM4 (4. März 2012)

danke, rocky!
verdammt!
dann muss mit leichten schläuchen experimentieren!

naja, wie heissts so schön - kein vorteil ohne nachteil!


----------



## Snowman_NA (4. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> beide eigentlich.
> 
> Ich fahre Latexmilch (auf Standardreifen) wo möglich weil:
> 
> ...



der NN in 2.35 ist ein PaceStar, Evolution Line und tubeless ready.
jetzt mal wieder ne anfänger-frage: was brauche ich denn alles, um auf tubeless mit milch umzurüsten?


----------



## at021971 (4. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> beide eigentlich.
> 
> Ich fahre Latexmilch (auf Standardreifen) wo möglich weil:
> 
> ...


 
Nein, verwende ich nicht. Ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein zu großer Aufwand, da man ja alle 2 - 3 Monate wieder Milch nachfüllen. Das Dichtkriegen ist auch so eine Sache. Zudem muß dann immer einen Schlauch mit sich rumtragen, was sich nur mache, wenn ich mit Rucksack unterwegs bin. Und das bin ich eher nur auf der Langstrecke. Also ab 75 km aufwärts. Punkt 4 und 5 habe ich noch nie gehabt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. März 2012)

_*Ich mach dann noch mal WERBUNG:*_

Hallo zusammen,

wir hatten schon ein gemeinsames Treffen in der Pfalz angesprochen.

Hier mein Vorschlag:

- Basecamp in Weyher http://www.weyher.de
- *Wochenende vom Fr. 20.04.- So. 22.04*.
- 3x Tourenstart je morgens um 10:00 Uhr
- Unterkunft sucht sich jeder selbst, ich kann auch behilflich sein

Der Ort ist klein, gemütlich und recht preisgünstig, abendliches Beisammensein.

Trails beginnen direkt im Ort und befinden sich alle in unmittelbarer Umgebung.
Je nach Lust und Laune 40- 60km.
Die Strecken können zu 95% aus Trails bestehen (!) und sind für wirklich für jeden fahrbar (bergauf bevorzuge ich allerdings auch mal ein Forstweg).

Um Kondition usw. solltet ihr euch nicht soviele Gedanken machen.
Es soll alles nach Absprache geschehen. Die Touren sind jederzeit wandelbar.
Wenn jemand früher zurück möchte, ganz easy.

Ich habe vor an dem Freitagmorgen anzureisen.
Ggf. kann ich ein gemeinsames Frühstück organisieren.

Also, schreibt mir eine kurze PM mit folgender Info:

-Username
-Vorname
-Wohnort (ggf. kann man Fahrgemeinschaften organisieren)
-Mailadresse

Den Rest können wir dann per Mail abstimmen.


Ride fine!!!



_*Und füttere mit ein paar Fotos noch etwas an:*_[/U


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. März 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> der NN in 2.35 ist ein PaceStar, Evolution Line und tubeless ready.
> jetzt mal wieder ne anfänger-frage: was brauche ich denn alles, um auf tubeless mit milch umzurüsten?




Es gibt mittlerweile auch Milch, die nicht mehr eintrocknet.
Die Montage ist bei Reifen ab 2,3 eigentloch kein Problem.
Unterwegs Schlauch rein ist richtig, brauchte ich in 6 Jahren 2x.
Ich kämpfe oft mit Durchschlägen, daher der große Vorteil für mich.
Außerdem spürt man deutlich, dass es der Traktion zu Gute kommt. (es ist auch weniger Luft möglich)

Je nach Felge braucht man ein anderes Felgenband mit Ventil und Latexmilch.


----------



## Orakel (4. März 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> danke, rocky!
> verdammt!
> dann muss mit leichten schläuchen experimentieren!
> 
> naja, wie heissts so schön - kein vorteil ohne nachteil!


RQ in 2,2" mit Schwalbe Xlight Schläuchen (133gr einer)Pannen seit aufgezogen im April 2011 KEINE


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. März 2012)

und Talkum dazwischen hilft dem Schlauch sich etwas zu bewegen.
Hilft etwas gegen Durchschläge.


----------



## Vincy (4. März 2012)

Hier die Kennlinie vom Hinterbau des  R.X1 FS Comp 2012. AM-Vergleichstest in der MB 4/2012.


----------



## Orakel (4. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> und Talkum dazwischen hilft dem Schlauch sich etwas zu bewegen.
> Hilft etwas gegen Durchschläge.


......und damit er net festklebt, anscheinend verbessert sich (laut Bikemagz's) auch der Rollwiederstand etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (4. März 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> um wieviel prozent waren deine zeiten denn schlechter...ungefähr?


 
Ist sicherlich nur schwer zu vergleichen, da es ja auch immer von der Tagesform abhängt. Aber ich würde mal nach der Analyse meiner Touren mit dem R.GT1 vor und nach dem Umbau auf den 2,35er Nobby Nic sagen, dass es im Mittel 1,3 km/h sind. Und das macht auf einer Trainigsrunde über 50 km schon rund 6 Minuten Zeitunterscheid aus.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. März 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> ......und damit er net festklebt, anscheinend verbessert sich (laut Bikemagz's) auch der Rollwiederstand etwas



Festkleben ja, Rollwiderstand hab ich mich nicht getraut zu schreiben.
Sollte aber eigentlich so sein wenn das Ding nicht festklebt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. März 2012)

@Vincy:
Danke! (hab ich mir schon die Woche reingezogen)


----------



## TOM4 (4. März 2012)

@orakel: danke, werds mal probieren und ich denke es kann nur besser als jetzt werden!


----------



## thommy_b (4. März 2012)

wo wir grad bei reifen sind, krieg ich wohl den maxxis ardent in 2,4 an mein x1?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. März 2012)

baut ähnlich der RQ 2,4, am hinteren Joch wird es dann eng, müsste aber noch klappen


----------



## Vette08 (4. März 2012)

@ thommy_b: Das passt, siehe Album


----------



## Snowman_NA (4. März 2012)

ich glaube, ich lass das erstmal mit dem tubeless.

wollte ja nächste saison sowieso in einen leichteren LRS investieren...dann mach ich das in einem aufwasch.

btw...was gibt es denn für alternativen zum tricon 1550?
der LRS muss 100kg abkönnen und sollte nicht mehr als 600 tacken kosten...


----------



## TOM4 (5. März 2012)

Um dieses geld solltest du dich auch bei den üblichen verdächtigen laufradbauer umsehen - ich glaub um dein budget kriegst schon was ganz feines!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (5. März 2012)

So wie es Tom4 sagt, die üblichen Verdächtigen:

Mavic Crossmax ST, den fahre ich selbst seit vielen Jahren (verschiedene Evolutionsstufen) ohne jegliche Probleme.

Tune Dreckschleuder...   da weiss ich aber das zulässige Fahrergewicht nicht, liegt in deinem Budget und ist extrem leicht.

Dann gibt es noch den Fulcrum Red Metal 1, American Classics Race 26 (etwas teurer) oder den Shimano XTR....

Schau sie dir mal an....


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2012)

Meine Meinung:

Keine SystemlaufrÃ¤der von *Mavic *mehr.
Wenn was dran ist, muss es eingeschickt werden. Nur ganz wenige (groÃe) HÃ¤ndler bekommen Ersatzteile.
Und das Einschicken ist teuer!
Felge SX= rd. 200,-â¬
AuÃerdem keinerlei Kontakt zu Mavic als Endkunde, einschicken nur Ã¼ber Mavic- HÃ¤ndler.

*Tune*:
Man oft von zerbrÃ¶selten Lagern im Freilauf gelesen. Das soll sich irgendwann geÃ¤ndert haben.
Leider hat mein Kollege am WE das gegenteil erfahren mÃ¼ssen.
ÃuÃeres Lager total auseinander gefallen (nach ca. 1 Jahr).
Die Lager sind so klein, die gehÃ¶ren in eine PuppenkÃ¼che, aber nicht in einen Freilauf.

Daher fahre ich ausschlieÃlich LaufrÃ¤der aus konventionellen Einzelteilen, seit 6 Jahren EX 1750. (2x Felge hinten erneuert)
*DT *ist zwar teuer, aber haltbar.
AuÃerdem bekommt man einen guten & schnellen Service.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. März 2012)

Hallo Rocky,

bezüglich des Treffens der Rotwild Ritter noch ne Frage:

Kennst du dort um Weyer auch Stecken für die man ein E1 braucht?

Das ist nämlich das einzige Bike von Rotwild, das in meinem Besitz ist.

Bisher war ich immer mit Hardtail oder 130er Fully (beide Cannondale)
in der Pfalz um Dahn und Rodalben und hatte bis auf wenige Felssektionen 
nicht das Gefühl hier mehr Federweg zu brauchen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Kiefer (5. März 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> ich glaube, ich lass das erstmal mit dem tubeless.
> 
> wollte ja nächste saison sowieso in einen leichteren LRS investieren...dann mach ich das in einem aufwasch.
> 
> ...


 
Hi

Die Tricon's 1550 gibt es zur Zeit bei bike-components recht günstig. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hallo Rocky,
> 
> bezüglich des Treffens der Rotwild Ritter noch ne Frage:
> 
> ...



Man kommt sicher mit weniger Federweg aus.
Aber ich habe auch Strecken, da ist man froh drüber.
Ich fahre auch mit dem E1 dort.

Habe dort eine Abfahrt geplant, auf der mal alle Federungen richtig durchmassiert werden!
Wer komplett mit Dampf runter laufen lässt, wird sein Federbein in sehr heißem Zustand vorfinden.....
(Aber meist machen die Unterarme auf 1/2er Strecke schlapp)

Also, mach dir keinen Kopp!
Es geht gemütlich zu.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (5. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> 
> Keine SystemlaufrÃ¤der von *Mavic *mehr.
> Wenn was dran ist, muss es eingeschickt werden. Nur ganz wenige (groÃe) HÃ¤ndler bekommen Ersatzteile.
> ...




Siehst du SNOWMAN-NA, so gehen die Meinungen auseinander, ich hatte mit meinen ST auf meinem C1 sowie auf meinem Epic in den letzten 6 Jahren bisher noch nie Probleme, die laufen vÃ¶llig rund und halten auch was aus....      ich fahre auch Trails, wahrscheinlich aber nicht so wie RockyRider, dass der DÃ¤mpfer heiÃ lÃ¤uft und die Unterarme nach der HÃ¤lfte der Strecke lahmen   ;-)

Ich hatte von DT-Swiss Tricon 1550 nicht all zu viel Gutes gehÃ¶rt, weil ich ein gutes Angebot bekommen habe...   sind diese jetzt auf meinem X2 montiert, dazu kann ich also noch nichts sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2012)

Bolzer, hast du noch das Gleitlager im Freilauf?


----------



## TOM4 (5. März 2012)

Jaja der freilauf und mavic! Das ist ein thema - ich hab auch crossmax st (günstig bekommen), aber bei denen wackelt die kassette bzw. der freilauf auch schon!
Aber ich glaub das haben die seit 2011 wieder im griff bzw. hat mavic jetzt einen anderen freilauf drinn.

Aber ich meinte eigentlich um ~ 600,- kann man sich schon einen custom lrs bauen lassen. 
Aber dt swiss ist sicher auch ned verkehrt - hab am r1 auch einen dt 4.2 + 240s lrs und hab noch einen alten 4.1 + 240s auf meinem alten hardtail der bis heute ohne probleme läuft - wenns nicht die 4.1er felge und die alten 240er naben = beide nur für v-brake, dann hätt ich den aufs rotwild draufgegeben!


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2012)

Das Spiel hatte ich an meinen Crossmax XL auch.
Das Gleitlager war härter als das Alu und hat sich in die (tragende) Nabe eingefressen.
Trotz 500km Schmierung.

Der aktuelle FTS Freilauf hat wieder ein Kugellager.


----------



## TrailProf (5. März 2012)

@RockyRider - Forumstreffen Weyer
Allein vom Betrachten der Bilder schießen einem schon die Glückshormone in Blut.
Die 270 km Enfernung schrecken mich nicht ab, kann das aber leider nur sehr sehr spontan und dann auch nur für den Sa. und So. entscheiden.
Super Initiative jedenfalls.


----------



## Snowman_NA (5. März 2012)

danke für die vielen tipps zum LRS.
bis zur nächsten saison ist ja noch ne weile hin, da werde ich mich nochmal richtig aufschlauen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2012)

TrailProf schrieb:


> @RockyRider - Forumstreffen Weyer
> Allein vom Betrachten der Bilder schießen einem schon die Glückshormone in Blut.
> Die 270 km Enfernung schrecken mich nicht ab, kann das aber leider nur sehr sehr spontan und dann auch nur für den Sa. und So. entscheiden.
> Super Initiative jedenfalls.



Dann gib mir doch mal eine Mailadresse, bekommst dann weitere Info zur Erhöhung des Adrenalinspiegels.


----------



## Markusdr (5. März 2012)

Moin,

wollte mich mal kurz melden bezüglich QM von Rotwild. Zur Erinnerung, ging um den Kratzer am Hinterbau, der nach der ersten Tour entstanden ist, da kein Kleber verbaut war, was wohl hätte sein sollen.

Eine Antwort gab es nach knapp 2 Wochen nicht, also habe ich mal vorsichtig gefragt und die Antwort kam nach ca. 8 Minuten, allerdings recht kurz und beinhaltete ca. folgendes: 


> Vorgesehen ist dort ein Kleber, aber 3M hatte Lieferprobleme und daher wurde der Kleber nicht Verbaut. Mittlerweile wird er aber wieder verabaut.



Das wars.


----------



## Orakel (5. März 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wollte mich mal kurz melden bezüglich QM von Rotwild. Zur Erinnerung, ging um den Kratzer am Hinterbau, der nach der ersten Tour entstanden ist, da kein Kleber verbaut war, was wohl hätte sein sollen.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, nichts mit "wir schicken dir welche"


----------



## Markusdr (5. März 2012)

Nichts mit wir schicken Dir welche, nichts mit sorry, war nen Fehler, nichts mit doof gelaufen können wir Dir ne Packung Kekse kaufen =). etc. 

Ehrlich erwarte ich nichts, da es in meinen Augen Kosmetik ist, aber es ist schade bei einem neuen Rad, man ärgert sich doch etwas und ich hätte zumindest eine Rückmeldung erwartet und nen sorry.

gruß, Markus


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2012)

Welcher Mitarbeiter hat dir geantwortet?
Herr Richter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowman_NA (5. März 2012)

@markusdr: an welcher stelle war das nochmal bei dir? bremsleitung am hinterbau?


----------



## TOM4 (5. März 2012)

Bzgl. Lackqualität kann ich auch was beitragen - leider negatives! Ich hab mir ja das x1 selbst aufgebaut und da hab ichs leider zu gut mit dem leitungkürzen gemeint - ich hab die leitungen unterm tretlager zu kurz gehalten bzw. den federweg nicht bedacht und jetzt hab ich mal zur inneren schmierung der federgabel, das ganze rad auf den kopf gestellt und da ist mir eine komplett blankgescheuerte stelle an dem tretlager aufgefallen!! Und das nach 4 kurzen ausfahrten ohne wirklich den federweg ordentlich zu nutzen - ja, wie gesagt leitungen zu kurz, aber nach 4 ausfahrten ist der lack weg und man sieht das nackte alu!!??

also bitte, alle bedenklichen stellen ordentlich abkleben!!
gruß tom


----------



## TrailProf (5. März 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Nichts mit wir schicken Dir welche, nichts mit sorry, war nen Fehler, nichts mit doof gelaufen können wir Dir ne Packung Kekse kaufen =). etc.
> 
> Ehrlich erwarte ich nichts, da es in meinen Augen Kosmetik ist, aber es ist schade bei einem neuen Rad, man ärgert sich doch etwas und ich hätte zumindest eine Rückmeldung erwartet und nen sorry.
> 
> gruß, Markus


Schwache Kommunikation und Q-Management seitens Rotwild. Da hätte man doch mehr erwarten dürfen/müssen. Ist und bleibt hoffentlich ein unglücklicher individueller Einzelfall.


----------



## abi_1984 (5. März 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wollte mich mal kurz melden bezüglich QM von Rotwild. Zur Erinnerung, ging um den Kratzer am Hinterbau, der nach der ersten Tour entstanden ist, da kein Kleber verbaut war, was wohl hätte sein sollen.



Hätte der fehlende Schutzaufkleber nicht auch Deinem Händler auffallen und von ihm angebracht werden können? 
Zumindest ist er doch derjenige, der das Rad aus dem Karton geholt, endmontiert, -kontrolliert und im Tausch gegen ein paar Euro in Umlauf gebracht hat.


----------



## Markusdr (5. März 2012)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Hätte der fehlende Schutzaufkleber nicht auch Deinem Händler auffallen und von ihm angebracht werden können?
> Zumindest ist er doch derjenige, der das Rad aus dem Karton geholt, endmontiert, -kontrolliert und im Tausch gegen ein paar Euro in Umlauf gebracht hat.



Ja, eigentlich schon. Naja mal sehen. Mir hätte ja auch ne info gereicht: Hier pass auf, mach nen Kleber drauf oder sowas. War mir nicht bewusst, dass das alles so schnell geht. Vielleicht schreib ich Matthias auch mal an.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Bolzer1711 (6. März 2012)

Eigentlich müsste man sein Rotwild in Watte packen oder komplett verkleben, dann ist es zwar 0,5 kg schwerer  ;-)   aber als Showbike zum nächste Café würde das reichen  ;-)

Mein X2 hat es auch schon erwischt, an dem Bogen der die 2 Sitzstreben verbindet sind nach 5 (nicht mal heftige) Ausfahrten schon einige Lackabplatzer. Werde ich jetzt wieder mit einem weissen Lackstift ausbessern und Klarlack drüber machen.

Tja, in Sachen Lackqualität hat sich bei Rotwild leider nichts getan....    

Die Antwort an markusdr ist echt schwach.....

@rockyrider
Wenn die Gleitlager in den ST-Laufrädern von Mavic serienmäßig sind, dann sind die noch drin. Solange das Rad sich dreht, kennst mich ja schon, wird nichts verändert und die sind schon gut 5000 Km gelaufen, die Vorgänger XL laufen nach bestimmt 8000 km auch noch super. Jedes Jahr wird das Ritzel und die Kette gewechselt, die Felge grundgereinigt....    mehr nicht   ;-)   

Viele Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste man sein Rotwild in Watte packen oder komplett verkleben, dann ist es zwar 0,5 kg schwerer  ;-)   ........
> 
> @rockyrider
> Wenn die Gleitlager in den ST-Laufrädern von Mavic serienmäßig sind, dann sind die noch drin. Solange das Rad sich dreht, kennst mich ja schon, wird nichts verändert und die sind schon gut 5000 Km gelaufen, die Vorgänger XL laufen nach bestimmt 8000 km auch noch super. Jedes Jahr wird das Ritzel und die Kette gewechselt, die Felge grundgereinigt....    mehr nicht   ;-).....



Ich habe komplett abgeklebt, Scheißarbeit.

Den Freilauf würde ich an deiner Stelle mal abziehen.
Dauert nur 2min.
Dann kannst du aber den schwarzen Abrieb auswaschen und neu schmieren.
Das reduziert den verschleiß.
Das Wackeln bekommst du sonst kaum mehr in den Griff.


----------



## Snowman_NA (6. März 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Aber ich meinte eigentlich um ~ 600,- kann man sich schon einen custom lrs bauen lassen.



hat jemand erfahrungen mit www.light-wolf.de ???

meine frage: kann man bei so einem laufradbauer für 600 euro die gleiche qualität der komponenten (und ein ähnliches gewicht) hinbekommen wie bei einem systemlaufradsatz von der stange z.b. tricon 1550?


----------



## abi_1984 (6. März 2012)

Der Herr Wolf ist ja hier im Forum auch aktiv. 
Nennt sich felixthewolf. Sehr kompetent und seriös in nach meiner Einschätzung. In einem Nachbarforum wo eher schwergewichtige Eingangradfahrer unterwegs sind sind sie von seinen Laufrädern jedenfalls schwer begeistert.
Sein Ansatz Kunden- und einsatzspezifisch was zu basteln find ich jedenfalls klasse. Und paßt gut zu nem Rotwild.
Wenn ich 600 für einen Laufradsatz übrig hätte, würde ich sie dort investieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (6. März 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrungen mit www.light-wolf.de ???
> 
> meine frage: kann man bei so einem laufradbauer für 600 euro die gleiche qualität der komponenten (und ein ähnliches gewicht) hinbekommen wie bei einem systemlaufradsatz von der stange z.b. tricon 1550?



Also ich kenn den felix auch nur aus dem forum hier - er ist im laufrad thread unterwegs und meines erachtens sehr kompetent und er geht wirklich auf dein einsatzgebiet, gewicht usw. ein und will dir nix "andrehen"!
Er hat so gute sachen/komponenten das er sogar gerade ausgeraubt wurde! (gibt einen eigenen thread)
Also wie abi auch schon gesschrieben hat, wenn ich geld hätte bzw. einen lrs brauchen würde, dann wäre er meine erste wahl. Wobei mein lrs von actionsports auch sehr gut aufgebaut ist!


----------



## Vincy (6. März 2012)

Habe einen neuen Dämpfer abzugeben:
passend für Rotwild R.X1 oder R.X2

*Fox RP23 BV 2012*
Factory Series 2012 (ohne Kashima)
EBL *200x50,8mm Hub*
Adaptive Logic (verbessertes ProPedal) http://www.foxracingshox.com/technology.php?m=bike&t=al
Standard Luftkammer (für höhere Endprogression)
Tune Velocity/Compression *M*
Tune Rebound *M*
Boostvalve *175*
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Long-term-review-Fox-2012-Factory-Float-RP23.html



 

 



Bei Interesse, bitte PN.


----------



## nauker (6. März 2012)

http://light-wolf.de/index.php?option=com_rsgalerie&task=Radsatz&rsID=138

Das ist mein LRS von light wolf, fahre ihn am seit ca 1,5 Jahren am Starrbike...




Mittlerweile wird dem Rad nix mehr geschenkt, der LRS tut dabei klaglos und störungsfrei seinen Dienst. 
Insbesondere die Kommunikation mit Felix Wolf lief super. Man hat immer gewusst, woran man war und er hat mich kompetent und ausnehmend kundenorientiert beraten. Ich würde auf jeden Fall immer einen LRS bei ihm kaufen! Nur die Firma Tune sollte man ihm gegenüber nicht erwähnen...

gruss


----------



## Orakel (6. März 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Mein X2 hat es auch schon erwischt, an dem Bogen der die 2 Sitzstreben verbindet sind nach 5 (nicht mal heftige) Ausfahrten schon einige Lackabplatzer.
> 
> Tja, in Sachen Lackqualität hat sich bei Rotwild leider nichts getan....



war bei mir nach 2 Monaten auch so, dass sich an der stelle zwei Nadelkopf grosse Stücke verdünisiert haben.
Fairerhalber sollte man erwähnen, dass da schon recht viel Dreck und Steine dagegen geschleudert werden.


----------



## NoGravity (6. März 2012)

Ein neues Hirschkalb ist geboren! 
Rahmen: C1 FS 2011 
Gabel: Rock Shox SID RLT Ti, 120mm 
Laufräder: Hope Pro 2 Evo, ZTR Crest, Conti X-King Protection 2,2 (tubeless), Salsa Schnellspanner 
Schaltung, Antrieb, Pedale: XTR 3x9 
Vorbau + Lenker: Ritchey WCS
Sattelstüzte: Thomson Masterpiece 
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XC 
Bremsen: Avid X0 160mm 
Gewicht: 11,4 kg


----------



## Kiefer (6. März 2012)

NoGravity schrieb:


> Ein neues Hirschkalb ist geboren!
> Rahmen: C1 FS 2011
> Gabel: Rock Shox SID RLT Ti, 120mm
> Laufräder: Hope Pro 2 Evo, ZTR Crest, Conti X-King Protection 2,2 (tubeless), Salsa Schnellspanner
> ...




Hi

11,4 kg nicht schlecht 
Gefällt mir Dein Bike !
Hast du einen M oder L Rahmen ?

Viel Spaß damit !

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (6. März 2012)

NoGravity schrieb:


> Ein neues Hirschkalb ist geboren!
> Rahmen: C1 FS 2011
> Gabel: Rock Shox SID RLT Ti, 120mm
> Laufräder: Hope Pro 2 Evo, ZTR Crest, Conti X-King Protection 2,2 (tubeless), Salsa Schnellspanner
> ...


Glückwunsch zum Rotwild
Disc mit 160mm Scheiben  scheinst net viel auf die Waage zubringen


----------



## heizer1980 (6. März 2012)

Gratuliere ein sehr nettes Radl , den Sattel hab ich mir am WE auch montiert und ich muss sagen AUA (was bin ich doch für ein Weichei)
Aber bei dem Gewicht kann mein C1 FS nicht mithalten.


----------



## NoGravity (6. März 2012)

Rahmen ist M, bei unter 70kg und Mittelgebirgs-/Marathonnutzung sollten die 160er reichen. Spannender finde ich da schon die Frage, wie sich tubeless bewährt. 
Es beschleunigt jedenfalls deutlich besser als mein altes Rad...


----------



## Snowman_NA (6. März 2012)

nauker schrieb:


> Nur die Firma Tune sollte man ihm gegenüber nicht erwähnen...



hi nauker.
wieso nicht tune erwähnen? bitte um aufklärung...gerne auch per PN.

ich werde auf jeden fall als erstes mal bei felix wolf anfragen. nach einiger recherche hier im forum hab ich nur positives gelesen.

gruß,
snowman


----------



## nauker (7. März 2012)

@Snowman_NA

-->PM (so arg ist´s aber auch nun wieder nicht)


----------



## Markusdr (7. März 2012)

Moin,

hab gestern nochmals mit Rotwild telefoniert bezüglich meiner nichtvorhandenen Aufkleber. Man war bereits informiert und es war ein nettes Gespräch. Eigentlich sollte sowas nicht passieren und eigentlich sollte der Händler sowas sehen. Ist nicht passiert, tut Ihnen Leid. 

Wie gesagt das Gespräch war sehr nett. Schade bleibt es dennoch.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Snowman_NA (7. März 2012)

nauker schrieb:


> @Snowman_NA
> 
> -->PM (so arg ist´s aber auch nun wieder nicht)



Danke! 
Hab´s gelesen. Wie Du schon sagtest...klingt gar nicht soooo wild.


----------



## TOM4 (7. März 2012)

Ja und, bekommst jetzt von rotwild die aufkleber?


----------



## Markusdr (7. März 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Ja und, bekommst jetzt von rotwild die aufkleber?



Nö, hab die Stelle ja schon abgeklebt. Hab aber auch nicht nach gefragt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. März 2012)

Mal versucht, die Macken mit Lackreiniger zu auszupolieren?
Dürft doch nach der ersten Fahrt noch nichso schlimm/ tief sein?

Sonst nimm doch farbiges tape passend zum Hinterbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (7. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mal versucht, die Macken mit Lackreiniger zu auszupolieren?
> Dürft doch nach der ersten Fahrt noch nichso schlimm/ tief sein?
> 
> Sonst nimm doch farbiges tape passend zum Hinterbau.



Das war auch mein Plan. Mal gucken


----------



## Orakel (7. März 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab gestern nochmals mit Rotwild telefoniert bezüglich meiner nichtvorhandenen Aufkleber. Man war bereits informiert und es war ein nettes Gespräch.


Ich sags euch ja, die lesen mit


----------



## Orakel (7. März 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> da ist mir eine komplett blankgescheuerte stelle an dem tretlager aufgefallen!! Und das nach 4 kurzen ausfahrten ohne wirklich den federweg ordentlich zu nutzen - ja, wie gesagt leitungen zu kurz,


Trick/Tip von mir, wenn ich ne Brems/Schaltzugleitung kürze schiebe ich immer Oringe über die Leitungen,so kann nichts scheuern


----------



## abi_1984 (7. März 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Bzgl. Lackqualität kann ich auch was beitragen - leider negatives! Ich hab mir ja das x1 selbst aufgebaut und da hab ichs leider zu gut mit dem leitungkürzen gemeint - ich hab die leitungen unterm tretlager zu kurz gehalten bzw. den federweg nicht bedacht und jetzt hab ich mal zur inneren schmierung der federgabel, das ganze rad auf den kopf gestellt und da ist mir eine komplett blankgescheuerte stelle an dem tretlager aufgefallen!! Und das nach 4 kurzen ausfahrten ohne wirklich den federweg ordentlich zu nutzen - ja, wie gesagt leitungen zu kurz, aber nach 4 ausfahrten ist der lack weg und man sieht das nackte alu!!??
> 
> also bitte, alle bedenklichen stellen ordentlich abkleben!!
> gruß tom




@TOM4: Habe mir grad mal das  Bild in Deinem Album angeschaut.
Da kann man ja gar keinen Bogen in den Zughüllen und Leitungen unter dem Tretlager erkennen. Insofern wundert mich nicht, dass sich ein ordentlicher Drahtsägeneffekt eingestellt hat

Hattest doch bestimmt auch selbständige Gangechsel und wenig Federweg? Aber ehrlich gesagt: Hätte mir genauso passieren können! Der einzige Trost ist, dass man die Macken unterm Tretlager eh nicht sieht.


----------



## TOM4 (7. März 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> Trick/Tip von mir, wenn ich ne Brems/Schaltzugleitung kürze schiebe ich immer Oringe über die Leitungen,so kann nichts scheuern


 
besten dank - leider etwas zu spät, aber fürs nächste mal!




abi_1984 schrieb:


> @TOM4: Habe mir grad mal das Bild in Deinem Album angeschaut.
> Da kann man ja gar keinen Bogen in den Zughüllen und Leitungen unter dem Tretlager erkennen. Insofern wundert mich nicht, dass sich ein ordentlicher Drahtsägeneffekt eingestellt hat
> 
> Hattest doch bestimmt auch selbständige Gangechsel und wenig Federweg? Aber ehrlich gesagt: Hätte mir genauso passieren können! Der einzige Trost ist, dass man die Macken unterm Tretlager eh nicht sieht.


 
ja, da hab ichs noch nicht auf den kopf gestellt gehabt! 
selbstständige gangwechsel hatte ich keine, aber vielleicht spricht jetzt der hinterbau noch besser an als bis jetzt!

allerdings musste ich nach der neuerlichen zugverlegung feststellen, das die züge oben jetzt fast zu kurz sind - aber ich hab jetzt halt einen eingebauten lenkerverdrehschutz in abgeschwächter form! (nicht falsch verstehen, ich kann noch lenken usw. mal schauen wie lange es mir so gefällt)


----------



## Bolzer1711 (8. März 2012)

So Servus,

nach ein paar Ausritten mit meinem neuen X2 will ich kurz meine EindrÃ¼cke, vielleicht auch im Gegensatz zum C1, schildernâ¦.    es sind meine EindrÃ¼cke, jeder kann da anderer Meinung sein.

Am Sonntag bin ich eine meiner âHausstreckenâ gefahrenâ¦ Waldautobahn hoch, Trail runter. Das X2 geht sehr gut den Berg hoch, nach dem ich mir die Wellgo DH Pedale montiert habe und eingeklickt gestrampelt bin, alles kein Problem. Das X ist nicht trÃ¤ge, wie es hier schon einmal diskutiert wurde, die Geometrie zum C1 unterscheidet sich einfach, man sitzt einfach anders auf dem Rad, bei mir ist es aufrechter, gemÃ¼tlicher und ich trete mehr von oben, daher kommt vielleicht der Eindruck etwas mehr strampeln zu mÃ¼ssen um auf touren zu kommen.

Rein gefÃ¼hlsmÃ¤Ãig war ich mit dem C1 bergauf etwas schneller unterwegs, hier saÃ ich etwas sportlicher und gedrungener auf dem Rad (war ja auch RahmengrÃ¶Ãe M). Dass ich jetzt langsamer war, kann auch an meiner derzeitigen Fitness liegen ;-)â¦   etwas dazu beitragen tun auf jeden Fall die 2,35 NobbicNics, die gegenÃ¼ber den 2,25 spÃ¼rbar mehr Rollwiderstand haben. 

2 Rampen mit 17% ohne Absenkung der Talas haben auch funktioniertâ¦.   glaube diese Funktion werde ich sehr selten gebrauchen. DafÃ¼r kÃ¶nnte man das ProPedal des DÃ¤mpfers schon Ã¶fters nutzen, jedenfalls Ã¶fters wie beim C1. Denke das liegt an der âRatioâ der Wippe, sie ist klar grÃ¶Ãer dimensioniert und die Hebelwirkung beim krÃ¤ftigen âtrampelnâ erzeugt ein leichtes Wippen am Hinterbauâ¦.   es stÃ¶rt mich persÃ¶nlich nicht, ich fahre trotzdem gut 95% einer Tour offen, die âRacerâ unter den X-Piloten vielleicht schon. Vielleicht liegt es auch an der Abstimmung, hier bin ich noch am ausprobierenâ¦ am Sonntag 83,5 Kg (fahrfertig), 65 psi in der Gabel (35mm SAG 24%) und 180 psi im DÃ¤mpfer (14mm SAG 28%).





Wie man auf dem Bild sieht habe ich noch nicht den gesamten Federweg genutzt, es war jetzt keine schnelle, an mancher Stelle doch recht ruppige Abfahrt. Vorne werde ich es mit noch etwas weniger Druck versuchen, hinten vielleicht etwas erhÃ¶henâ¦.   weiss aber nicht was dann kommen muss um hinten den Federweg auszunutzen. 
Die Gabel ist jetzt nach knapp 400 Km immer noch nicht so feinfÃ¼hlig und stockert teilweise vor sich hin und kommt einfach nicht so geschmeidig, wie ich es bei allen anderen Fox gewÃ¶hnt war, aus dem ein gefederten Zustand wieder raus. 

Im Vergleich zum C1 fÃ¤hrt das X bergab deutlich besser, brutal wie man das laufen lassen kann. Man muss eher aufpassen nicht Ã¼bermÃ¼tig zu werdenâ¦    Der breite Lenker macht das X wahnsinnig wendig. Warum ich nicht schon vorher einen breiteren Lenker gefahren bin, verstehe ich nicht   ;-)    die breiteren Reifen, bergauf klar im Nachteil, bergab deutlich mehr Gripâ¦..jetzt lacht bestimmt jeder, das merkt man doch nicht ob 2,25 oder 2,35, nach meinem GefÃ¼hl schonâ¦.. die Rahmengeometrie und der Federweg des X tun ihr Ã¼briges und vermitteln das von mir gewÃ¼nscht mehr an Sicherheit, das war es schon wert auf das X zu wechselnâ¦.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. März 2012)

na das ist ja mal ein super Bericht, danke!

Mal eine Anmerkung:
An der *Gabel *kann man den sag nur schwer einstellen wegen des Lenkwinkels. Die Empfehlung von Fox finde ich treffend, ich fahre sogar etwas darunter.
Die Gabel kann deutlich mehr wenn sie man sie richtig wartet. Das muss man selbst machen. Bei Interesse PM.

Am *Dämpfer *solltest du beachten, dass der O- Ring am Dämpfer 200/50mm ohnehin nicht ganz runter. (7mm vor dem Kolbenende ist Schluss)
Der Dämpfer nutzt den meisten Weg, wenn du langsam durch tiefe Mulden/ Gräben fährst weil die Highspeed Druckstufe recht ausgeprägt ist (das BoostValve tut das Übrige dazu)

Hast du den sag im Sitzen oder im Stehen eingestellt?


----------



## Bolzer1711 (8. März 2012)

...wegen der Gabel komme ich bestimmt mal auf dich zu RockyRider  ;-)

...im sitzen, warum fragst du?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. März 2012)

weil man beim AM mit bergabpotenzial wie beim X1 den sag schon im stehen messen könnte.
vielleicht mal vergleichen.

Wegen der Gabel:
Habe mehrer Fox- Gabeln im Keller stehen.
Die Talas geht im Stand kaum schlechter als die Van´s.
Am Trail spürt man es noch weniger.

Gestern habe ich meine neue 180er VAN RC2 Kashima auch zerlegt.
Und siehe da: 2 klicks mehr Zugstufe erforderlich, Lowspeeddruckstufe braucht plöztlich 3 Klicks, vorher ganz offen.

Der Unterschied ist wirklich gewaltig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (8. März 2012)

Engel und Teufel
So, mein C1 ist frisch gewartet!
Neuer Hinterbau mit neuen Lagern.
Dämpfer mit Huber Bushings Gleitlager getunt.
Fehlt nur noch bei beiden Gabeln die Umstellung auf SKF-Dichtungen und Motoröl!


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. März 2012)

Die "Huber´s" habe ich heute am E1 unten montiert. (oben Nadellager).
Die Dinger sind sehr leichtgängig.
Aus eigener Erfahrung mit Iguslagern kann ich sagen, dass die Dinger deutlich länger halten als die original Fox.
Schmieren nur mit Wachs, Fett mögen sie nicht, wie Fox.


----------



## Vincy (8. März 2012)

@*RockyRider66* 
Zum Thema Fox RL und ProPedal: Beim 2012 Modelljahr hat der RL Lockout und ProPedal. Davor nur bei einigen OEM-Versionen.
2012 http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/012/Content/Rear_Shocks/2012FLOATevolu.html
2011 http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/011/Content/Rear_Shocks/FLOAT_RL.html
Der RPL hat beides zuschaltbar. http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te...012/Content/Rear_Shocks/2012FLOATperform.html
Ebenso gibt es den RP2 wahlweise mit oder ohne Boostvalve.


----------



## trailblitz (8. März 2012)

Hallo,

will mir ein X1 aufbauen.   Brauchts ne Gabelabsenkung bei X1 oder geht das auch ohne ganz gut?


Danke!


----------



## Vincy (8. März 2012)

Geht auch ohne. Das R.X1 Comp hat zB auch "nur" eine Float.


----------



## trailblitz (8. März 2012)

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (9. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die "Huber´s" habe ich heute am E1 unten montiert. (oben Nadellager).
> Die Dinger sind sehr leichtgängig.
> Aus eigener Erfahrung mit Iguslagern kann ich sagen, dass die Dinger deutlich länger halten als die original Fox.
> Schmieren nur mit Wachs, Fett mögen sie nicht, wie Fox.



Habe die Huber´s im C1 auch montiert, super leichtgängig und die Performance fast wie mit Nadellager...    bin echt begeistert!!

Habe mit Hr. Huber gerade wegen des Fett einige Male gemailt, er bietet es an und hat es "empfohlen", gefühlt war das kein Wachs  

Im unteren Dämpferauge habe ich aber etwas Spiel, nicht vertikal, sondern horizontal...   ich kann den Dämpfer trotz 10 Nm Anzug (wie vorgeschrieben) minimalst (< 1mm) hin und her bewegen.

Ist das OK?


@grosser

Merkst du die Renovierung des C1-Hinterbau?


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. März 2012)

10Nm sind zu wenig bei mir.
Bei 20Nm klemmt der Rahmen unten am Tretlager erst richtig.


----------



## Kiefer (9. März 2012)

[/quote]

Hallo grosser

Bist du mit den Tricon's an Deinem C1 zufrieden ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (9. März 2012)

Habe den Anzug auch mal auf 13 Nm erhöht, dann bewegt sich aber der Dämpfer im unteren Drehpunkt fast nicht mehr.

Habe auch eine 0,5 mm Beilagscheibe zwischen Dämpferauge und Buchse geschoben, das hatte bei einem 10 Nm den gleichen Effekt, der Dämpfer ließ sich nur noch sehr schwer bewegen.


----------



## grosser (9. März 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hallo grosser
> 
> Bist du mit den Tricon's an Deinem C1 zufrieden ?
> 
> ...



NÖ!
An meiner Meinung hat sich nichts geändert -->
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453827&highlight=tricon

Das war mal ein Versuch mit System-Laufrädern. 
Ich habe mir jetzt für mein X1 einen Laufradsatz aufgebaut --> Naben DT240s, Felge ZTR Flow, Speichen X-ray, den würde ich gegen keinen Tricon-Satz der Welt tauschen. Ist etwa 100gr. schwerer, hat breitere Felgen, kann auf jede Achse umgebaut werden und das Beste man kann alles selber zentrieren/reparieren! Ich habe zwar das Tricon Werkzeug, aber beim Nachzentrieren hatte mancher Nippel kein Spiel zum nachstellen mehr. Ich hatte dann mein Laufradsatz eingesandt, da auch die Lager vom VR dahin waren und musste 50 Euro für zentrieren bezahlen. Speichen und Lager wurden auf Kulanz getauscht??? Da ich schon solche Erfahrungen mit DT-Dämpfer gesammelt habe, kaufe ich nur noch Naben und Speichen von DT. Alles was wartungsintensiv ist vermeide ich von dieser Firma. Hinter der Kulanz steckt System, da braucht man keine Versandkosten ersetzen und kann noch was in Rechnung stellen. ###Das ist meine Meinung, gesammelt aus Erfahrungen###


----------



## Snowman_NA (9. März 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das R.Cx hat in allen Varianten 9/10 mm Aufallenden. Kommt also einweder mit RWS Schnellspanner oder DT Swiss Thu Bolt RWS.



hab grade mit light-wolf telefoniert.
er hat mir ne ganz nette kombo vorgeschlagen. 
die naben wären tune king/kong.

...dann bräuchte ich aber auch neue schnellspanner, richtig? weil die tune naben nur 5mm durchmesser haben und die aktuellen dt swiss vorne 9mm und hinten 10mm. 
oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Vincy (9. März 2012)

Kommt da drauf an, ob du da DT Schnellspanner oder DT Thru bolt hast.
Die Schnellspanner haben 5mm Achsdurchmesser. Thru bolt dagegen 9 bzw 10mm Achsduchmesser.
Falls du da den Unterschied nicht kennst:
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components/RWS.aspx
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components/RWS/RWS-MTB-(1).aspx
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components/RWS/RWS-thru-bolt-(1).aspx
Die neuen 2012 Versionen sehen leicht anders aus.


----------



## at021971 (9. März 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> hab grade mit light-wolf telefoniert.
> er hat mir ne ganz nette kombo vorgeschlagen.
> die naben wären tune king/kong.
> 
> ...


Zur Klarheit noch einmal. Die Standardausfallenden an der Gabel haben immer 9 mm und am Hinterbau 10 mm Durchmesser. Die Standardnaben haben auch immer 9 bzw. 10 mm Achsen. Diese Achsen gibt es aber in 2 Versionen. Einmal vorne und hinten mit je 5 mm Bohrung für 5 mm Schnellspanner und einmal mit entsprechend größeren Bohrungen für 9 mm Thru Bollt  vorne und 10 mm Thru Bolt für hinten. Hat Dein R.C1 also einen normalen 5 mm Schnellspanner, dann passt der auch für die Tune Naben. Hat es hingegen die DT Swisss Thru Bolt Schnellspanner, dann musst Du Dir neue kaufen.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Snowman_NA (9. März 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Kommt da drauf an, ob du da DT Schnellspanner oder DT Thru bolt hast.
> Die Schnellspanner haben 5mm Achsdurchmesser. Thru bolt dagegen 9 bzw 10mm Achsduchmesser.
> Falls du da den Unterschied nicht kennst:
> http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components/RWS.aspx
> ...



jo danke! 
das hat geholfen. es ist beim R.Cx (PRO-Version) der normale RWS. dann passt der auch zu den tune-naben und ich bräuchte keine neuen spanner...
jetzt heißts wieder mit der regierung verhandeln...


----------



## Snowman_NA (9. März 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Zur Klarheit noch einmal. Die Standardausfallenden an der Gabel haben immer 9 mm und am Hinterbau 10 mm Durchmesser. Die Standardnaben haben auch immer 9 bzw. 10 mm Achsen. Diese Achsen gibt es aber in 2 Versionen. Einmal vorne und hinten mit je 5 mm Bohrung für 5 mm Schnellspanner und einmal mit entsprechend größeren Bohrungen für 9 mm Thru Bollt  vorne und 10 mm Thru Bolt für hinten. Hat Dein R.C1 also einen normalen 5 mm Schnellspanner, dann passt der auch für die Tune Naben. Hat es hingegen die DT Swisss Thru Bolt Schnellspanner, dann musst Du Dir neue kaufen.
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas



danke...sehr gut erklärt... 
beim R.C1/2 in der PRO-Version ist der normale 5mm Spanner verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (9. März 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> ....Bist du mit den Tricon's an Deinem C1 zufrieden ?...


 
Damit Du auch noch eine zweite Minung hast. Ich fahre die Tricon XR1550 seit zwei Jahren und rund 4.000 km. Neben Touren um München, war ich damit am Gardasee und im Vinschgau. Habe damit unseren 'Alpx in one Day' bestritten und das alles ohne jegliche Probleme. Der LRS ist robst, relativ leicht, sieht nett aus, hat eine 240er Nabe und ist damit auf alle gängigen Standards umrüstbar. Es gibt bisher weder Höhen- noch Seitenschlag und auch keinen Achter. Die Lager sind noch top und mittlerweile gibt es auch ein Servicekit und die Tools um auch mit den Torx Nippen klar zu kommen. So kann man nun bei kleineren Defekten auch selber Hand anlegen. Also ich würde sie Stand heute wieder kaufen.


----------



## Vincy (9. März 2012)

Das VR der ersten Tricon XM1550 Baureihe kann man da aber nicht nachträglich umrüsten auf QR15.
Sind erkennbar an der *Teilenr DT P2075*, die steht an der Centerlock-Aufnahme.
Die Baureihe danach haben größere Lager und eine dickere VR-Nabenachse.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. März 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> .... seit zwei Jahren und rund 4.000 km. Neben Touren um München, war ich damit am Gardasee und im Vinschgau. Habe damit unseren 'Alpx in one Day' bestritten und das alles ohne jegliche Probleme. .....



Ja ja, das sind ja doch keine besonderen Beanspruchungen?


----------



## at021971 (9. März 2012)

Da magst Du je nach Betrachtungsweise ja durchaus Recht haben. Jedoch kann Du Deine als Frage getarnte Feststellung in keinster Weise aus dem von mir Geschriebenen ableiten!


----------



## ullertom (9. März 2012)

Hi Leute,
mein Kollege hat sich ein Rotwild R.T1 Hybrid gekauft, nach Rechersche im Internet (so geht es den meisten) hat er herausgefunden das ihm ein WMS verkauft wurde, für mich ein reines Damen Modell!!!
Nun waren wir beim Händler und uns wurde gesagt, dass es sich nur bei Größe S sich um dieses Modell handelt bzw. nur dieses diese Geometrie hat bzw. das stark abfallende Oberrohr wo auch der Akku nicht steht sondern liegt.
Er könnte es umtauschen auf die nächste Größe, würde allerdings 2 Monate dauer - wäre mir egal, passen muss es, aber wenn er jetzt im Bike steht berührt er schon leicht das Oberrohr.
Irgendwie werde ich nicht schlau aus der Sache - vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen???


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. März 2012)

Salve!

R.T1 h
http://www.rotwild.de/media/k2/items/cache/fc34f61d23b74be53ee07d469bd32064_L.jpg
R.T1 WMS h
http://www.rotwild.de/media/k2/items/cache/267b1948fa84309bc99f9c0289cabe44_L.jpg

Somit sollten alle Größen die entsprechende Oberrohr-Geometrie haben...
Keine Ahnung was in dem von Dir geschilderten Fall schief(?) gelaufen ist?

LG, G-K-R


----------



## jmr-biking (10. März 2012)

So ganz werde ich auch nicht schlau draus. Die Geometrie-Angaben auf der Homepage sind für das R.T1 und R.T1 WMS völlig identisch. Was ich mir aber vorstellen könnte, ist, dass für den S-Rahmen wirklich das Oberrohr stärker abfällt. Vom Design her sind sie ja auch identisch. 
Aufgrund der Größe des Akkus muss er wohl bei Größe S aufs Oberrohr gelegt werden, da das Sitzrohr zu kurz sein könnte.
Oder steht vielleicht irgendwo auf dem Unterrohr drauf, dass es ein WMS ist? 

Eine kurze Mail an Rotwild oder ein Anruf könnte da auch Klarheit bringen. 

Ach ich habe grad anhand der Austattungsliste gelesen, dass die Programmierung der Homepage falsch sein könnte. Auf der Ausstattungsliste des Herren T1 erscheint auch ein WMS Sattel. Wahrscheinlich stimmen dann die Geo`s auch nicht.


----------



## at021971 (10. März 2012)

Laut Katalog gibt das R.T1 in der Größe S als nomales Modell mit 750 mm und als WMS Modell mit 640 mm Überstandshöhe. Es wäre zumindest naheliegend, dass es sich bei den Hybridvarianten ähnlich verhält, auch wenn das WMS Bike als Hybrid nicht im Katalog geführt wird.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. März 2012)

Salve!
Whow

Hier wird Ihnen geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapper22 (10. März 2012)

heute ne kleine Abschiedstour bestritten. Montag muss der Dämpfer zum Onkel Doc

Allen ein schönes Wochenende.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Orakel (10. März 2012)

Es wird wärmer draussen, die Fahrbilder nehmen zu, von heute



a bissle eigsaut, die Magura MT6 passt jetzt auch soweit, ansonsten zaubert mir das X2 immer noch ein  ins Gesicht.


----------



## TOM4 (10. März 2012)

Das x2 ist wirklich ein sehr guter wurf von rotwild!! 
Bist noch zufrieden mit den rq's? Warum keine variostütze?


----------



## Orakel (10. März 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Das x2 ist wirklich ein sehr guter wurf von rotwild!!
> Bist noch zufrieden mit den rq's? Warum keine variostütze?


die RQ finde ich immer noch klasse werde sie aber evt. im laufe des Jahres gegen NN in 2,35" tauschen. Spar ich nochmals ca.100gr 
Warum keine Variostütze?
Hatte am X1 die KS950i, hat Tadellos funktioniert, leider ohne Fernbedienung, würde heut nur noch eine mit Fernbedienung nehmen, macht die gaze sache noch besser. Da wir letztes Jahr eigentlich über die Alpen wollten, hab ich die 950i gegen meine Originale Rotwildstütze getauscht einfach wegen evt. Defektanfälligkeit (man weis ja nie) und um die ca.200gr. Gewichtsersparniss dadurch, die 950i hab ich dann mit dem X1 zusammen verkauft.
Beobachte z.Z. den Markt an Variostützen, werde mal abwarten wie sich die neue KS LEV schlägt, ist um einige gr. leichter geworden, dazu ist die Zuganlenkung jetzt nimmer am Sattelkopf.


----------



## TOM4 (10. März 2012)

aha - also wird eine vario eh wieder angedacht! ich bin komplett überzeugt davon, da nehm ich das mehrgewicht gerne in kauf.

nobby nics anstatt rq? nur wegen dem gewicht - wäre aber bzgl. performance dann noch ein rückschritt, oder?

ich hab die 2,25er aufm r1 oben und nur weil ich am gardasee damit war. sonst hätt ich noch maxxis oben und für heuer liegen schon racekings bereit 
ich bin auch von der qualität der nn nicht überzeugt - hatte nach 4 tagen lago, bereits starkes karies!

nn nein danke!
meine meinung


----------



## Orakel (10. März 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> aha - also wird eine vario eh wieder angedacht! ich bin komplett überzeugt davon, da nehm ich das mehrgewicht gerne in kauf.
> 
> nobby nics anstatt rq? nur wegen dem gewicht - wäre aber bzgl. performance dann noch ein rückschritt, oder?
> 
> ...


Jiep, an ne Variostütze wird wieder gedacht, Fox soll ja auch eine auf den Markt bringen. 
Kumpel probiert die NN wahrscheinlich an seinem Enduro aus (fährt z.Z auch die RQ's in2,2") wenn er sagt OKe die taugen was, dann überleg ich es mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jocker667 (10. März 2012)

Hallo an alle, ich lese schon länger in diesem Forum mit!! Ich wollte auf diesem Wege endlich mein neues C1 präsentieren!! Habe das Bike schon mehrere Wochen, konnte aber leider aus Zeitgründen nicht damit fahren!
Naja das Wetter war ja auch nicht so dolle! Jetzt habe ich endlich wieder mehr Zeit mein neues C1 zu testen!!
Ich habe vorher übrigens ein Canyon "Grand Canyon " Hardtail gefahren, wollte mir aber schon immer mal ein Rotwild zulegen!!
Morgen früh steht schon mal eine etwas größere Tour an!! Bin extrem gespannt!!







www.lichtwerkstatt-fotografie.de


----------



## grosser (11. März 2012)

jocker667 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle, ich lese schon länger in diesem Forum mit!! Ich wollte auf diesem Wege endlich mein neues C1 präsentieren!! Habe das Bike schon mehrere Wochen, konnte aber leider aus Zeitgründen nicht damit fahren!
> Naja das Wetter war ja auch nicht so dolle! Jetzt habe ich endlich wieder mehr Zeit mein neues C1 zu testen!!
> Ich habe vorher übrigens ein Canyon "Grand Canyon " Hardtail gefahren, wollte mir aber schon immer mal ein Rotwild zulegen!!
> Morgen früh steht schon mal eine etwas größere Tour an!! Bin extrem gespannt!!
> ...



Schönes Bike und HDR Foto!


----------



## TOM4 (11. März 2012)

@orakel: bzgl. gewichtsersparniss beim nn (hat mir keine ruhe gelassen) schau mal hier http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/category-45/reifen?page=3
du sparst real viell. 50g. (lt hersteller 100g)


----------



## ayethemoon (11. März 2012)

Mahlzeit liebe Rotwild-Gemeinde.
Zu Verkaufen: Rotwild x2 Edition.
Grösse M. Im September 2011 gekauft,
keine Stürze,Kratzer etc.Absolut neuwertig.Wenig gefahren...ca 250-350 km.
PLZ:22946
VB: 4600 Euro


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. März 2012)

Eine Variostütze kommt mir (noch) nicht ins Haus.

Sehr anfällig, wackeln usw..
Mal sehen was Fox bringt, kann aber gut ohne leben.

Von Schwalbe bin ich zwischenzeitlich ganz weg.
Die Qualität lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig, die Dinger eiern oft wie ein Lämmerschwanz.

Außerdem ist das mit dem TripleCompound ein zweischneidiges Schwert.
Im Neuzustand ist der Grip Ok, aber nach 25% kommt ist der weiche Gummi weg und fährt auf dem Trägergummi rum.
Dann geht der Grip sowas von in den Keller.

Zum Gewicht rate ich euch, die Dinger mal auszuwiegen.
Da findet ihr ganz schnell mal <50g Differenz bei einem Reifenpaar.

Ich würde am liebsten Conti fahren, aber dort finde ich derzeit keinen passenden Sommerreifen im Programm. (Rammstein ist noch nicht so weit)


----------



## TOM4 (11. März 2012)

Bzgl. Variostütze - ich bin mit meiner joplin ganz zufrieden - wackelt ein wenig im seitlich, aber das merk ich im fahrbetrieb nicht - da wackel ich sowieso hin und her beim treten! ich montier mir jetzt auch mal die rq in 2,2 + irgendwelche light schläuche und gewinn mind. 250g zu meiner jetzige kombi!


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. März 2012)

die light- schläuche (130g) von schwalbe haben sich in verbindung mit talkum bei mir gut geschlagen.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (11. März 2012)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich meine Hinterradnabe von meinem DtSwiss M2000 Laufrad auf 10mm umbauen kann. Kann das jemand von den Spezialisten anhand der Bilder.










Danke.
Würde gerne hinten eine 10mm Achse fahren, da ich mir hier etwas mehr Steifigkeit erhoffe.

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. März 2012)

Das dürft die alte Onyx Nabe sein.
Umbau geht nicht.

Als Faustformel bei DT kann man glaube ich sagen:" Stahlachsen sind nicht umrüstbar."

Aber mal ganz nebenbei, mach dir nicht all zu  große Versprechungen für die Znahme der Steifigkeit.


----------



## at021971 (11. März 2012)

Der M2000 LRS verwendet die gleichen 370er Naben wie der DT Swiss M1900 LRS und läßt sich nachträglich nicht umrüsten.
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=content&coID=12&xedb75=6a3dcdcefd40d1167f283e5a050c5e52

http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=content&coID=14&xedb75=6a3dcdcefd40d1167f283e5a050c5e52


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (11. März 2012)

Danke. Hab ich mir schon gedacht.

Zwei sehr interessante Links. Muss ich mir gleich mal merken...


----------



## TOM4 (11. März 2012)

@rockyrider: nochmal wegen dem talkum, kann ich da auch babypuder nehmen? (Hätt ich noch ein bisschen von meiner tochter über!)


----------



## Orakel (11. März 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> @rockyrider: nochmal wegen dem talkum, kann ich da auch babypuder nehmen? (Hätt ich noch ein bisschen von meiner tochter über!)


Jiep


----------



## Snowman_NA (11. März 2012)

so...hab heut morgen den hirsch zum ersten mal auf den heimatberg hochgeprügelt. scheeee wars...schlammig, einsam, erholsam


----------



## TOM4 (11. März 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> Jiep


Besten Dank!


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. März 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> @rockyrider: nochmal wegen dem talkum, kann ich da auch babypuder nehmen? (Hätt ich noch ein bisschen von meiner tochter über!)



Ja, der riecht auch besser!


----------



## chris-2 (12. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> die light- schläuche (130g) von schwalbe haben sich in verbindung mit talkum bei mir gut geschlagen.


 
Bis zu welcher Reifengröße fährst Du die Schläuche?


----------



## nauker (12. März 2012)

kann ich so auch bestätigen! Mit den Extra-Leicht Schläuchen hatte ich auch bei 2,4 Maxxis - Mäntel (Advantage und Ardent) nie Probleme...


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2012)

2,4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. März 2012)

Salve!

Heute habe ich 2 Dämpferfragen an die Experten:
a
Der Fox Float RP2 boost valve zeigte von Anfang an keine signifikanten Unterschiede zwischen den propedal Stellungen "+" und "-"...Woran kann das liegen? Älter Dämpfer- nicht so ausgeprägte propedal Eigenschaften wie die neuen? Oder ist die propedal-Mechanik Defekt? Ab zum Service?
b
Die Fox 32 F120mm hat gestern nach einer Mördertour (rauf u. runter) aus dem rechten Federbein gesifft. Und zwar soviel dass es das Federbein runter lief mit Tropfenbildung am Verschluss unten. Komischerweise hatten die Öltropfen die gleiche Farbe (grün) und den gleichen Geschmack wie das Öl welches ich regelmäßig auf die Dämpfungsflächen träufel...also kann es angesammeltes Schmieröl gewesen sein? Oder doch Fox-Öl (grün?)? Ab zum Service?
THX schon mal, LG, Günther


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2012)

Hi Günther,

das PP an den neuen Dämpfern ist in der Tat nicht mehr so ausgeprägt, wie es mal war.
Du findest am Dämpfer einen kleinen blauen Aufkleber, hier ist die Werkseinstellung fürs PP vermerkt.
L= low
M= mid
F= firm

Wenn du mehr PP möchtest, kannst du das Werkssetup ändern lassen, dabei werden aber Servicekosten zusätzlich fällig.

Hat deine Gabel ein offenes Ölbad?
Wenn ja, hast du auf beiden Seiten grünes Foxöl.

Wenn die Gabel undicht sein sollte, würde ich neue Dichtungen besorgen (ggf. die neuen SKF) und einen Service machen.
Dabei kann (und sollte) man auf andere Öle zurückgreifen!


----------



## Snowman_NA (12. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hi Günther,
> 
> das PP an den neuen Dämpfern ist in der Tat nicht mehr so ausgeprägt, wie es mal war.
> Du findest am Dämpfer einen kleinen blauen Aufkleber, hier ist die Werkseinstellung fürs PP vermerkt.
> ...



hmmm...dann habe ich wohl auch einen neuen RP2. 
den unterschied zwischen offen und PP habe ich schon gemerkt...aber bergauf war mir der dämpfer trotz PP noch zu aktiv...und das nicht mal im wiegetritt...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. März 2012)

THX

...ich schaue mal wie sich das entwickelt; um einen Service werde ich wohl nicht umhinkommen...
LG, G


----------



## Bolzer1711 (12. März 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> hmmm...dann habe ich wohl auch einen neuen RP2.
> den unterschied zwischen offen und PP habe ich schon gemerkt...aber bergauf war mir der dämpfer trotz PP noch zu aktiv...und das nicht mal im wiegetritt...



Das hat gar nichts mit neu oder alt zu tun, mein C1 von 2010 hat auch den RP 2 drin...    gut, ich weiss nicht wie es vor 2010 mit dem RP 2 war, aber schon 2010 war der Unterschied fast nicht spürbar. Das habe ich im C1-Thread schon beschrieben, unter Kettenzug am Berg wippt nichts, stellt man sich in den Bau pumpt das Fahrwerk schon sehr spürbar.  

Daher habe ich meinen RP 2 beim Service "verhärten" lassen, jetzt ist das optimal...   natürlich ist der Dämpfer in PP-Stellung dann nicht mehr so aktiv, aber es reicht aus um die groben Schläge zu verarbeiten. Rotwild hat ja dann auch ab Modeljahr 2011 den RL verbaut um den Wunsch des Kunden, zwischen "offen" und "zu" klar zu definieren, nachgekommen. Warum jetzt wieder der RP 2 eingebaut wurde weiss ich nicht, im Katalog steht "RL"...

Bei meinem X2 werde ich die "Verhärtung" beim ersten Service wahrscheinlich wieder machen lassen.


----------



## Snowman_NA (12. März 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Das hat gar nichts mit neu oder alt zu tun, mein C1 von 2010 hat auch den RP 2 drin...    gut, ich weiss nicht wie es vor 2010 mit dem RP 2 war, aber schon 2010 war der Unterschied fast nicht spürbar. Das habe ich im C1-Thread schon beschrieben, unter Kettenzug am Berg wippt nichts, stellt man sich in den Bau pumpt das Fahrwerk schon sehr spürbar.
> 
> Daher habe ich meinen RP 2 beim Service "verhärten" lassen, jetzt ist das optimal...   natürlich ist der Dämpfer in PP-Stellung dann nicht mehr so aktiv, aber es reicht aus um die groben Schläge zu verarbeiten. Rotwild hat ja dann auch ab Modeljahr 2011 den RL verbaut um den Wunsch des Kunden, zwischen "offen" und "zu" klar zu definieren, nachgekommen. Warum jetzt wieder der RP 2 eingebaut wurde weiss ich nicht, im Katalog steht "RL"...
> 
> Bei meinem X2 werde ich die "Verhärtung" beim ersten Service wahrscheinlich wieder machen lassen.



danke für die info.
ich hab ja auch erst 3 ausfahrten hinter mir und muss noch etwas mit den dämpfer-einstellungen experimentieren.
aber über so eine "verhärtung des PP" werde ich dann auch mal nachdenken.
dass der RP2 verbaut ist, hat mich ja auch gewundert. bin ja das C1 probegefahren und da war der RL drin. dann das C2 bestellt bei matthias und 2 wochen später abgeholt und daheim dann festgestellt, dass der RP2 drin ist. also entweder es war schlicht und einfach ein fehler bei der montage...(zum falschen dämpfer gegriffen) oder der RL war nicht auf lager und man hat halt den RP2 verbaut, um das bike ausliefern zu können...so meine theorie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2012)

dann solltest du mal das werkssetup vom rp2 mit dem rl vergleichen


----------



## Snowman_NA (12. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> dann solltest du mal das werkssetup vom rp2 mit dem rl vergleichen



grad geschaut...mein RP2 hat M...


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2012)

Blau M?
Rot M?
Blau ist Druck und ausschlaggebend fürs PP.

Aber denkt bite daran:
Nicht immer zwischen schauen um zu sehen ob sich da was bewegt.
Der Dämpfer soll in erster Linie das Rad am Boden halten.
Teste mal, wie dein Bike mit zugeschalteten PP den Berg runter fährt....


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2012)

Und noch was wegen dem Lack.

Schaut euch mal die rechte Sitzstrebe im Bereich der Kasette an.
Da haut die Kette ordentlich gegen. (am schwarzen Hinterbau fällt das anfangs kaum auf)
Ich habe was "schalldämmendes" hingeklebt.


----------



## Snowman_NA (12. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Blau M?
> Rot M?
> Blau ist Druck und ausschlaggebend fürs PP.
> 
> ...



beides M. 

ok. bergab werde ich mal testen mit zugeschaltetem PP...


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2012)

am besten im stehen schon laufen lassen, auf Wurzelfeldern...


----------



## heizer1980 (12. März 2012)

_Und noch was wegen dem Lack.

Schaut euch mal die rechte Sitzstrebe im Bereich der Kasette an._ _
Da haut die Kette ordentlich gegen. (am schwarzen Hinterbau fällt das anfangs kaum auf)
Ich habe was "schalldämmendes" hingeklebt.

_Kann ich auch nur Empfehlen, ich habs leider erst spät gemerkt und nun ist der Lack da schon stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Und das trotz weißem Hinterbau.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2012)

*Ich mache noch mal WERBUNG!!

Schaut bitte mal eure Mails durch, die ersten Infos sind verschickt!!!!*



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> _*Ich mach dann noch mal WERBUNG:*_
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ...


----------



## Orakel (13. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Und noch was wegen dem Lack.
> 
> Schaut euch mal die rechte Sitzstrebe im Bereich der Kasette an.
> Da haut die Kette ordentlich gegen. (am schwarzen Hinterbau fällt das anfangs kaum auf)
> Ich habe was "schalldämmendes" hingeklebt.


mein X2 kam mit nem Gummi Kettenstrebenschutz, kann man auch im Rotwildshop erwerben 
http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.p...S&sidROTWILD=vsrgk3gclaeqmglj0hja2egcdp573g2s


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2012)

Und den hast du an die Sitzstrebe gepappt?
Meinst sicher die Kettenstrebe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (13. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Und den hast du an die Sitzstrebe gepappt?
> Meinst sicher die Kettenstrebe?


jiep Kettenstrebe


----------



## Snowman_NA (13. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> am besten im stehen schon laufen lassen, auf Wurzelfeldern...



so...heute morgen ne kleine runde gedreht. bergab mit PP.

worauf willst du jetzt genau hinaus?

die wurzelstrecke war ruppiger/weniger komfortabel wie mit offenem dämpfer...
bergauf im sitzen ist der dämpfer mit PP relativ ruhig...
im wiegetritt trete ich den dämpfer aber ganz schön zusammen...da wäre der gummi-ring noch wesentlich weiter unten als in dem bild.

habe aktuell 220 psi auf dem dämpfer. reines fahrergewicht ohne kleidung und rucksack 96,5kg. also schätze ich mal so irgendwas zwischen 102 und 104 kg fahrfertig.

so sieht die federwegsausnutzung aus (ohne wiegetritt)...

*

*


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2012)

Ich will nur auf eins raus:
Du solltest merken, wie dein Fahrwerk unsensibler wird, wenn du den Dämpfer härter abstimmen lässt.
Du kannst also nur einen Kompromiss eingehen.
Je nach deinen Strecken macht dich vielleicht ein härteres Fahrwerk glücklich.

Das Wippen im Wiegetritt halte ich für einen Sonderfall.
Das würde ich nicht als Maß nehmen.
Außerdem spielt auch der eingelegte Gang eine Rolle für den Fall.

Lass doch mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer und prüfe, wie weit du den O- Ring zurückschieben kannst.
Dann hast du ein Verhältniss für die Ausnutzung.
Wenn du 5mm Reserve auf deine Hausrunde hast, ist das OK.
Mehr halte ich für übertrieben/ verschenkt.


----------



## Snowman_NA (13. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich will nur auf eins raus:
> Du solltest merken, wie dein Fahrwerk unsensibler wird, wenn du den Dämpfer härter abstimmen lässt.
> Du kannst also nur einen Kompromiss eingehen.
> Je nach deinen Strecken macht dich vielleicht ein härteres Fahrwerk glücklich.
> ...



ja. das hab ich schon gemerkt wie ruppig das wird - bergab über so einen wurzeltrail mit PP.
das mit dem kompromiss ist auch klar...ich muss halt noch den optimalen kompromiss finden. 
das mit dem verhältnis der ausnutzung werde ich mal ausrechnen...


----------



## grosser (13. März 2012)

@Snowman_NA

hallo, ich nutze so gut wie nie PP an meinem C1 (ist bei mir auch nicht sehr ausgeprägt), obwohl ich viel im Wiegetritt unterwegs bin. Bei einem runden Wiegetritt bleibt es ruhig an der Front bzw. Dämpfer. Nur wenn ich anfange zu stampfen, trete ich in den Dämpfer!
Ich hatte kurzzeitig mal ein C2 mit Lockout-Dämpfer, das macht nur sinn wenn man vermehrt Straße fährt. Im Gelände, selbst auf Forstautobahnen war das mir zu unsensiebel.
Taunus - ich bin oft rund um die hohe Wurzel unterwegs! Vielleicht trifft man sich mal? Kommst du in den PW zum Treffen mit RockyRider66?


----------



## Markusdr (13. März 2012)

Moin,

Mal Ne Frage zum: Specialized Handschuh

Habe mir einen geholt und hatte vorher meine Hand vermessen wie beschrieben und Größe M sollte genau passen mit etwas Luft. Jetzt sitzt der Handschuh recht eng und das Fingerende liegt genau an. Der Nachteil daran, die naht drückt etwas unter den Fingernagel. Ist das okay? Weitet sich das noch?

Gruß, Markus
*http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCEqSection.jsp?sid=EquipGlovesAll&eid=5095&menuItemId=8376*


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2012)

Männerhände gehen erst bei "L" los.
Der Rest sind "Fummelstummel"!

Ne im Ernst, drücken sollten die Dinger nicht.
M ist nicht besonders groß, mir auch zu klein.


----------



## Snowman_NA (13. März 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> @Snowman_NA
> 
> hallo, ich nutze so gut wie nie PP an meinem C1 (ist bei mir auch nicht sehr ausgeprägt), obwohl ich viel im Wiegetritt unterwegs bin. Bei einem runden Wiegetritt bleibt es ruhig an der Front bzw. Dämpfer. Nur wenn ich anfange zu stampfen, trete ich in den Dämpfer!
> Ich hatte kurzzeitig mal ein C2 mit Lockout-Dämpfer, das macht nur sinn wenn man vermehrt Straße fährt. Im Gelände, selbst auf Forstautobahnen war das mir zu unsensiebel.
> Taunus - ich bin oft rund um die hohe Wurzel unterwegs! Vielleicht trifft man sich mal? Kommst du in den PW zum Treffen mit RockyRider66?



ich denke, bei mir ist es einfach auch noch die umgewöhnung vom HT aufs fully - und die tatsache, dass ich wohlmöglich noch nicht das richtige setup gefunden habe. 
aber es macht riesen spaß...die abfahrten über wurzelteppiche oder geröllpfade machen viel mehr laune. man fährt schneller und sicherer...möchte ich jetzt schon nicht mehr missen. 

hab grad mal geschaut...die hohe wurzel ist schon ne ganze ecke weg vom großen feldberg, wo ich mich in der regel rumtreibe.
aber ich habe rocky rider jetzt auch mal meine mail-adresse zukommen lassen. will schon gerne dabei sein...ob´s zeitlich klappt ist noch die frage...


----------



## Markusdr (13. März 2012)

Hmm, meine Handlänge ist 18cm und der Umfang 22c. =).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> .....Kommst du in den PW zum Treffen mit RockyRider66?



Der muss!
Hat die gleiche Anfahrsstrecke wie ich.....


----------



## grosser (13. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der muss!
> Hat die gleiche Anfahrsstrecke wie ich.....



Versteh ich net
Snowman kommt doch aus dem Taunus nähe Feldberg.


----------



## Markusdr (13. März 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Hmm, meine Handlänge ist 18cm und der Umfang 22c. =).




Schicke ich wohl besser zurück und nehme L


----------



## Snowman_NA (13. März 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Schicke ich wohl besser zurück und nehme L



Hi Markus,

welches Modell hattest DU nochmal bestellt?


----------



## Markusdr (13. März 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> welches Modell hattest DU nochmal bestellt?



Von den Handschuhen? Den:
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,18,56;product=25603


----------



## Snowman_NA (13. März 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Von den Handschuhen? Den:
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,18,56;product=25603



und wie greift es sich in verbindung mit den ergons? ...mal abgesehen davon, dass er zu klein ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (13. März 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> und wie greift es sich in verbindung mit den ergons? ...mal abgesehen davon, dass er zu klein ist.



Der Handschuh ansich wirkt auf den ersten Blick super. Gut verarbeitet, toller Grip auf dem Schreibtisch. Testen wollte ich Ihn jetzt nicht, habe Ihn direkt zurück geschickt. Aber wenn ich den in L habe, kann ich gerne berichten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Versteh ich net
> Snowman kommt doch aus dem Taunus nähe Feldberg.



Kilometermäßig in etwa meinte ich.


----------



## Snowman_NA (13. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Kilometermäßig in etwa meinte ich.



bei mir ist das problem, dass wir am 17.4. einen 80. geb. in der familie haben. und ich weiß noch nicht, wann gefeiert wird.
wenns am 17.4. selbst ist, wärs ja kein problem...wärs der 20.4., wärs auch noch okay...dann würde ich am SA morgen kommen...
naja...ich klär das!


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2012)

*Noch was zu unserem Pfalz- Treffen- 2012:*
Ich wurde gefragt, ob der Revier und die Abfahrten in der Pfalz so anspruchsvoll sind, dass man Protektoren braucht.
Die braucht man nicht zwingend!
Ich hab wenig Ahnung von dieser Singeltrailscala, aber dürfe S1- S2 sein.
Also easy.
Der Anspruch wächst natürlich mit der Geschwindigkeit.
Ich habe es nur erwähnt, dass die Leute die Dinger nicht zu Hause lassen, und sich vielleicht anschließend ärgern.
Wer keine hat oder braucht, der muss sich keine kaufen!!
Das Video ist eigentlich repräsentativ für die Trails.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx-7dgEJuqQ"]Eggis on Slayers 2      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Sundt (14. März 2012)

Hallo Rotwildritter,

bei den ganzen Bilchen und Diskussionen zu den aktuellen Bikes wie X1/X2 und E1 wollte ich euch einfach mal an meinem aktuellen Projekt teilhaben lassen und ein wenig in der Vergangenheit schwelgen. Thema RCC07 meets 2012.

Hier der Originalzustand in 2003:






Und hier der Neuaufbau in freier Natur während der ersten Ausfahrt am letzten Samstag:





Grüsse Christian


----------



## grosser (14. März 2012)

Sundt schrieb:


> Grüsse Christian



sehr schön!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (15. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *Noch was zu unserem Pfalz- Treffen- 2012:*
> Ich wurde gefragt, ob der Revier und die Abfahrten in der Pfalz so anspruchsvoll sind, dass man Protektoren braucht.
> Die braucht man nicht zwingend!
> Ich hab wenig Ahnung von dieser Singeltrailscala, aber dürfe S1- S2 sein.
> ...




...diese Skala kannte ich bisher noch gar nicht und Einstufungen sind wirklich nicht einfach...

Habe mir jetzt ein paar dieser Protektoren besorgt, nicht nur wegen dem Pfalztreffen, sondern weil ich im Sommer ein oder zweimal in die Alpen will (so der Plan).

Aber mal eine Frage  ;-)  die Knieprotektoren...  ich hatte noch nie so Dinger, fahrt ihr mit denen auch den Berg hoch oder zieht ihr die vor der Abfahrt an?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2012)

Je nach Wetter ziehe ich die Dinger nur runter an.
Und manchmal bildet sich unter den Dingern ein dermaßen moderisches Klima, da steh ich drauf und lass sie auch den berghoch an............
Muss jeder ausprobieren.

In der Pfalz werden wir sicher genug Zeit haben, die Dinger an- und auszuziehen!!!
(Ist meine Ausrede für eine kleine Pause)

Außerdem taugen die Dinger auch, wenn wir abends auf allen Vieren Richtung Unterkunft kriechen, der Wein ist gut!


----------



## Orakel (16. März 2012)

da es hier letztens auch um Lrsätze ging, hat jemand Erfahrung(en)
mit Stan's NoTubes Lrsätzen gemacht.
Würde mich Intressieren wie die von der Qualität, Verarbeitung, und evt. Robustheit her sind.
Danke schon einmal
Orakel


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. März 2012)

Salve!
Ich hatte sehr kurz die 26er ztr alpine: Verarbeitung: kein DTswiss Niveau, aber sehr leicht und super schmal, hohes Felgenbett sprechen für eine tubeless-Verwendung; einen Schlauch plus Reifen bekommt man nur mit größten Aufwand rund drauf! An eine Panne unterwegs mit Schlauchwechsel mag ich mir garnicht ausmalen...
Trotzdem respektive weil ich für das 29er tubeless plane habe ich mir die ztr crest bestellt, im Prinzip wie oben: wenn der tubeless Reifen mit 8 bar drauf "geschossen" wird (Pling!!!) passt es! Aber bitte unterwegs keine Panne....

Nichts kann ich zur Haltbarkeit (Festigkeit / Seiten-Höhen-Schlag) sagen...
LG, G


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (16. März 2012)

Fahre die Flow (2x) und die Crest und kann nichts negatives berichten.

Schläuche und Decken als auch tubeless keine Probleme. (Schwalbe TL Decken sind komfortabler als Andere Firmen, was das Aufziehen betrifft). Steifigkeit gut (ich bin keinbesonders technischer Fahrer).


----------



## Snowman_NA (16. März 2012)

ich will mir ja auch fürs C2 nen custom-lrs gönnen (tune king/kong, ztr arch ex, sapim cx-ray).
habe mich dazu auch viel im laufräder-forum rumgetrieben. 
die ztr-felgen scheinen von der qualität in ordnung zu sein, solange man sie entsprechend dem einsatzgebiet auswählt und auch das eigene gewicht berücksichtigt.
bei der montage mit schlauch sollen wohl die schwalbe-reifen einfacher aufzuziehen sein als andere marken.
einige hatten wohl auch ein falsches felgenband und hatten deswegen probleme beim aufziehen mit schlauch.


----------



## TrailProf (16. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Außerdem taugen die Dinger auch, wenn wir abends auf allen Vieren Richtung Unterkunft kriechen, der Wein ist gut!


 
 Auch wer aus Versehen sein Bike zu Hause vergisst, auf jeden Fall die Schoner einpacken !!  Für diese Disziplin empfehlen sich übrigens welche mit Hartschale.


----------



## TOM4 (16. März 2012)

Hallo Ritter,

heut hab ich mal eine frage an die x1 fahrer und zwar hab ich ja von beginn an so ein komisches knacken und das eigentlich nur wenn ich auf dem sattel sitze - also was wird als erstes untersucht sattel + stütze + die diversen schrauben die mit dem sattelrohr usw. zu tun haben. ergebniss nix gefunden - heute denk ich mir ich fette die stütze trotzdem mal - schadet ja nix!

und bei der gelegenheit mach ich natürlich das sattelrohr sauber und schau ob eventuell irgendwelche spänne oder ähnliches reiben, knacken, sonst was machen und was muss ich da sehen!!! es sieht aus als ob das sattelrohr genau an der stelle wo das oberrohr angeschweisst ist, gerissen ist!! aber nur auf der innenseite des sattelrohrs - die schweissnaht selbst ist in ordnung!!

jetzt zu meinen fragen: 1. ich hoffe ihr seht auf den bildern etwas und 2. kann bitte ein x1 fahrer/in nachsehen ob das bei euch auch so aussieht??!!!

bitte um hilfe.





noch eine frage(die ist aber nicht so wichtig wie die obere!!) bzgl. dämpfer und zwar hab ich wenn ich mich nur draufstütze, so einen kleinen "leer"weg (2-3mm) und dann ist ein widerstand und dann dämpfts erst! 


gruß tom


----------



## Orakel (16. März 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Hallo Ritter,
> 
> heut hab ich mal eine frage an die x1 fahrer und zwar hab ich ja von beginn an so ein komisches knacken und das eigentlich nur wenn ich auf dem sattel sitze - also was wird als erstes untersucht sattel + stütze + die diversen schrauben die mit dem sattelrohr usw. zu tun haben. ergebniss nix gefunden - heute denk ich mir ich fette die stütze trotzdem mal - schadet ja nix!
> 
> ...


wo siehst du da nen Riss?
ich sehe unten links auf zwei Bildern jeweils ein "kleines Loch" was beim Schweissen entstehen kann.
Dann sehe ich auf drei Bildern nen hellen schein und Bearbeitungsspuren vom ausreiben des Sattelrohrs.
Von aussen erkennst du an der Schweissnaht garnichts?
Schwierig zu Beurteilen.


----------



## TOM4 (16. März 2012)

Man sieht auf dem ersten foto einen riss (helle "naht" ums loch) und zwar oberhalb des lochs und etwas rechts davon - man muss richtig ins rohr hinein sehen! 
Aussen an den schweissnähten seh ich nix! Aber wenn ich mit einem schraubendreher am rohrinneren entlang fahr, dann bleib ich genau dort hängen, sprich dort ist das rohr nicht glatt und ich hab einen widerstand!
Hab schon mit dem matthias von schaltwerk kontakt aufgenommen - er hats mal an rotwild weitergeleitet und meldet sich sobald er was weiß!


----------



## Orakel (16. März 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Man sieht auf dem ersten foto einen riss (helle "naht" ums loch) und zwar oberhalb des lochs und etwas rechts davon - man muss richtig ins rohr hinein sehen!
> Aussen an den schweissnähten seh ich nix! Aber wenn ich mit einem schraubendreher am rohrinneren entlang fahr, dann bleib ich genau dort hängen, sprich dort ist das rohr nicht glatt und ich hab einen widerstand!
> Hab schon mit dem matthias von schaltwerk kontakt aufgenommen - er hats mal an rotwild weitergeleitet und meldet sich sobald er was weiß!


ah,Oke.
Korrekter Weg eingschlagen, zuerst Händler> Rotwild.
Du lässt uns bestimmt am Ergebniss teilhaben


----------



## TOM4 (16. März 2012)

Natürlich bericht ich euch das ergebnis!

Vielleicht kann mir jemand aber bitte trotzdem meine dämpferfrage beantworten


----------



## TrailProf (16. März 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> noch eine frage(die ist aber nicht so wichtig wie die obere!!) bzgl. dämpfer und zwar hab ich wenn ich mich nur draufstütze, so einen kleinen "leer"weg (2-3mm) und dann ist ein widerstand und dann dämpfts erst!
> 
> gruß tom


 
Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Hab gestern Abend noch ne Runde gedreht und mache jedesmal vorm Losfahren schnell noch den Test ob das Fahrwerk auch gleichmäßig einfedert (einfach mit beiden Händen am Oberrohr zentral abdrücken) und federte schön gleichmäßig linear.
Sorry bin nicht der Dämpferspezialist als dass ich dir da einen Tip geben könnte woran das liegt, vlt. mal Luft komplett rauslassen und wieder aufpumpen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (16. März 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Natürlich bericht ich euch das ergebnis!
> 
> Vielleicht kann mir jemand aber bitte trotzdem meine dämpferfrage beantworten


 
Habs jetzt nicht ganz gelesen, aber schau mal hier nach:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=546164


----------



## TOM4 (16. März 2012)

@trailprof: vielen dank für den link!  so ein komisches zischen hab ich auch - mein dämpfer ist gerade mal ~ 100 - 150km gefahren!!??

ich wart halt mal was rotwild zum rahmen sagt und wenn ich den rahmen dann den reahmen einschicken muss, dann sag ich bzgl. des dämpfers auch bescheid.

danke nochmal

gruß tom


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2012)

Dein Dämpfer ist mit Sicherheit OK.
Fox Luftdämpfer haben seit langem eine selbst befüllende Negativ- Luftkammer.
Das heißt, dass der Luftkolben nach etwa 5- 10mm eine kleine Ausbuchtung in der Luftkammer passiert.
Dabei gleicht sich der Druck aus, und es zischt etwas FoxFluid (Luftkammerschmierung) zwischen den Kammer hin und her.
Man hört also zum einen das Zischen, zum anderen verändert der Dämpfer dann seine Dämpfercharakteristik.
Falls was an der Hydraulik sein sollte, muss dein PP einen gewissen Leerweg ahben bis es greift.
Aber nicht mit der Luftkammer verwechseln.

Wer ganz sicher gehen will sollte die Luftkammer einfach runterschrauben.
Dann den Dämpfer von Hand (im Schraubstock) durchfedern.
Er muss dann geräuschlos und ohne Ruckeln durch den Weg gehen.
Mit eingeschaltetem PP wird das Durchfedern von Hand dann sehr schwer.


----------



## TOM4 (16. März 2012)

@rockyrider: vielen dank - wenigstens das sollte dann am neuen x1 in ordnung sein - dieser leerweg ist mir halt heute das erste mal aufgefallen - hab aber bis jetzt nicht darauf geachtet!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2012)

Das ist nichts ausergwöhnliches.
Im Winter wird das FoxFluid  zäh wie Honig.
Dann hört man es nicht, der Dämpfer geht dann ohnehin zäh.

Bei den Talas federgabeln kann das so weit gehen, dass sie in ihrem Federweg absaufen.

Daher sollte man im Winter ggf. auf Motoröl umsteigen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2012)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Auch wer aus Versehen sein Bike zu Hause vergisst, auf jeden Fall die Schoner einpacken !!  Für diese Disziplin empfehlen sich übrigens welche mit Hartschale.



So wie ich das bisher erlebt habe, landen die Biker nach der Tour direkt im Winzerhof zum Abschluss- Heilwein.

Und wenn wir alle so schön müffeln, geht es weiter zum Abendessen, auch mit Bike.

Hartschale fahre ich ohnehin ausschließlich, die "Weichen" rutschen nicht so schön über den Boden.
Ergebnis: Nach de, ersten Aufprall verschieben sich die Biester und hinterlassen eine Art Brandblase.
Der zweite Einschlag ist dann ungeschützt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (16. März 2012)

So, ich war heute 2,5 Stunden mit meinem frisch gewarteten C1 im Gelände!
Das ist ja ein neues Fahrgefühl. 
Ich dachte immer das es gar nicht besser gehen könnte, aber es geht noch viel besser!!!
Es ist einfach von Gabel bis Hinterbau viel flufiger. Man merkt das Gelände fast gar nicht mehr.

Gewartet wurde von mir die Gabel --> Umstellung auf Motoröl und SKF Dichtungen (DANKE RockyRider66), der Dämpfer wurde auf Huber Bushings umgestellt, der Hinterbau wurde auf Garantie getauscht und die Lager wurden von mir mit Fett gefüllt!

Jetzt bin ich auf mein X1 gespannt, da habe ich auch die 36er Fox auf Motoröl und SKF Dichtungen umgestellt, Hinterbau ist noch original, da werde ich den Unterschied der Gabel-Wartung besser beurteilen können, da beim C1 zu viele Änderungen waren.

Freue mich schon auf das Treffen und auf den Erfahrungsaustausch im PW!


----------



## heizer1980 (16. März 2012)

@TOM4

Mit deinem "Riss" kann ich dich vielleicht ein wenig beruhigen. 
So wie ich das sehe, gibt es an der Stelle keinen Riss, sondern es ist nur die "Ausbuchtung" der Schweißnaht auf dem Sitzrohr. Sowas entsteht durch die Hitzeeinwirkung beim Schweißen. Das Loch wird wohl gebohrt worden sein, um die Materialausdehnung beim Schweißen in den Griff zu kriegen, sonst dehnt sich durch die einseitige Hitze das Rohr und wird krumm.
So zumindest meine These, bin trotzdem gespannt was Rotwild dazu sagt.

PS: mein Nick hat nichts mit meiner Fahrweise zutuen, eher damit dass ich Heizungsbaumeister bin und dadurch auch ein wenig Schweißerfahrung habe.


----------



## TOM4 (16. März 2012)

Was halt komisch ist, ist das es nur im bereich des unterrohrs ist und da auch nicht im gesamten bereich der schweissnaht und bei dem kleinen stück das am ober- und sattelrohr angeschweisst ist, gibts keine "risse", aber das loch schon - wobei die löcher schon gewollt aussehen und dieser riss eben nicht überall ist und ich bleib auch - wenn ich am inneren sattelrohr runter fahr - mit einem schraubendreher dran hängen, !

Aber danke für deine erklärung - werd halt mal auf rotwild warten.


----------



## heizer1980 (16. März 2012)

Bin jetzt bei weitem nicht der Fahrrad-Spezialist (ich sag nur Sitzrohr), aber ich glaube irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass das Sattelrohr von innen, im oberen Bereich ausgeschliffen/ausgefräst wird, um Schweiß- und Lackreste zu entfernen. Sonst gibts Probleme mit der Sattelstange.


----------



## TOM4 (16. März 2012)

Du hast natürlich recht - nicht unterrohr, sondern sattelrohr! (Vor lauter rohren, seh ich das rohr nicht mehr!) 
Ja, ausgerieben ist das rohr bzw. hab ich keine kratzer auf meiner sattelstütze und ich kann die stütze auch ohne probleme einschieben! Aber wie gesagt, wenn ich mit einem schraubendreher drüber gehe, dann bleib ich drann hängen. 
Naja, abwarten und eventuell einschicken!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2012)

Ich kenne das aus einem alten Bericht von irgendeiner zeitschrift.
Dabei wurde berichtet, dass es wünschenswert sei, wenn die Schweißnaht bei Alu von innen nicht zu sehen ist, also nicht durchgeschweißt.

Bei meinenen Rock Mountain Bikes ist das auch so, beim Rotwild nicht.
Kann mir vorstellen, dass du auch an einer durchgeschweisten Naht hängen bleibst?


----------



## Orakel (17. März 2012)

Fällt mir erst jetzt ein, es macht Sinn, das dort ein Loch ist, damit die Luft beim schweissen entweichen kann, ist wie beim Steuerrohr, Ketten/Sitzstreben so, da sind immer kleine Bohrungen.
@RockyRider66
 Ich kenne das aus einem alten Bericht von irgendeiner zeitschrift.
Dabei wurde berichtet, dass es wünschenswert sei, wenn die Schweißnaht  bei Alu von innen nicht zu sehen ist, also nicht durchgeschweißt.

Klar, wenn die Schweissnaht druchdrückt (Wurzelnaht) muss man, je nach stelle, die Schweissnaht aufwendig entfernen.


----------



## TOM4 (17. März 2012)

Die löcher sind eh ok - die sehen sauber gebohrt aus. Aber der riss od. was auch immer, sieht nicht wie eine verschliffene schweissnaht aus - eine verschliffene schweissnaht hat ja trotzdem diese "raupenform", oder?

Und wenn sie abgeschliffen wäre, dann würd ich ja auch nicht hängen bleiben, sondern halt so drüberumpeln und nicht glatt drüber streifen. Aber dieses ding hat wirklich eine scharfe kante!


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2012)

die Schweisnaht wirst du spüren, aus wenn das Sattelrohr sauber ausgedreht ist.
Lass jemanden mit so einer kleinen Cam reinfahren.
Es gibt auch Leckage- Spray, frag mal den "Heizer", der kennt das sicher.
Es schäumt dann bei Undichtigkeiten.


----------



## TOM4 (17. März 2012)

Ach, ich warte mal was der matthias via rotwild sagt. Ich will jetzt nicht den ganzen thread mit einem riss oder nicht zu müllen!
Vielen dank bis jetzt für eure unterstützung!:toll:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (17. März 2012)

Das Lecksuchspray bildet an der undichten Stelle Bläschen, funktioniert aber in dem Fall nur, wenn mann den Rahmen halbwegs anstänidig Luftdicht verschließen kann und dann den Rahmen unter Druck setzt. Sehe ich in der Praxis eher schwer umsetzbar. Aber wo ein Wille ist, ... alles machbar.
Habe aber mal bei mir nachgeschaut, an der Schweißnaht Oberrohr aud das Sattelrohr ist alles Plan und man bleibt mit einem Schraubenzieher nicht hängen. Aber an der Versteifung vom über dem Oberrohr (keine Ahnung wie die kleine Strebe heisst), ist der Schweißer "durchgefallen" oder hat durchgeschweißt. Diese Stelle ist dann von innen plangeschliffen worden, man bleibt jedoch mit dem Schraubenzieher hängen. Sowas passiert durch aus und ist auch nicht weiter schlimm. Dadurch, dass es bei mir sehr gut einsehbar ist, kann ich an der Stelle auch gut erkennen, dass da kein Riss ist.
Bei dir TOM sieht es so aus, als hätte der Schweißer, rundum durchgeschweißt, ohne durchzufallen. In meinem Beruf wegen der Festigkeit so gewünscht. Wenn ich dann noch an die sehr geringen Wandungsdicken der Rohre denke, dann ist das eine handwerliche Topleistung.
Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass es wirklich so ist. Bin mal gespannt was Rotwild dazu sagt.


----------



## TOM4 (17. März 2012)

Kurzer nachtrag (aber wirklich jetzt der letzte beitrag) aber ich hab mal ins r1 rohr gschaut und da seh ich nur das gewollte loch - sonst ist das rohr glatt wie der berühmte babypopo!
Hab mir auch nochmal die sattelstütze vom x1 angesehen und siehe da, genau in dem bereich wo der riss ist hab ich auch auf der stütze kratzer und die können nur davon kommen, da die kratzer nicht über die gesamte einstecktiefe gehen, sondern nur am unteren ende der stütze. Wenns von irgendeiner nicht sauber ausgeriebenen stelle weiter oben wäre, dann würde der kratzer auch an der stütze weiter raufgehen.

Nochmal danke an alle!


----------



## heizer1980 (17. März 2012)

Mal eine Frage an die Fahrwerks-Spezialisten unter euch. Was muss ich beachten, wenn ich mein Bike in den Flieger packen will. 
Gabel ist die 2012 Talas Factory
Dämpfer die 2011 Fox RL
Und dann noch ne KS Dropzone 2012


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Fahrwerks-Spezialisten unter euch. Was muss ich beachten, wenn ich mein Bike in den Flieger packen will.
> Gabel ist die 2012 Talas Factory
> Dämpfer die 2011 Fox RL
> Und dann noch ne KS Dropzone 2012



Nix


----------



## TOM4 (17. März 2012)

In einer der letzten bikebravo's wurden bikekoffer getestet und da sind auch diese dinge besprochen worden. (Ich glaub die haben bzgl. luftfahrwerk geschrieben, das man die luft rauslassen soll? Bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## heizer1980 (17. März 2012)

Alles klar danke. Ich hoffe ihr habt heute Spaß auf dem Radl gehabt, ich bin immer noch an meinen Schreibtisch gefesselt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2012)

Bis Mittag hast was verpasst, danach wurde es windig und merklich kälter.

Soll ich dir noch was von den staubtrockenen Trails erzählen?
Wie sich die Anlieger im Winter geformt haben und sich jetzt fahren?
Wie geil es ist, wenn die Bremse wieder stinkt?
Wie das Fahrwerk bei den Temperaturen wieder schnufft?

Aber der Frühling ist da, du kommst auch wieder raus!


----------



## TOM4 (17. März 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> .... ich bin immer noch an meinen Schreibtisch gefesselt.


Sollen wir die polizei verständigen??!!


----------



## heizer1980 (17. März 2012)

Ja danke, dass war genau die Antwort, die ich brauchte Werde dann mal jetzt Feierabend machen, Morgen ist ja schließlich auch noch ein Tag andem man weiter Angebote schreiben kann. Aber nächstes Wochenende hab ich auch frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowman_NA (17. März 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Ja danke, dass war genau die Antwort, die ich brauchte Werde dann mal jetzt Feierabend machen, Morgen ist ja schließlich auch noch ein Tag andem man weiter Angebote schreiben kann. Aber nächstes Wochenende hab ich auch frei



ich leide mit dir...musste heute auch den ganzen tag gerüst stellen...und das bei dem traumhaften vormittag...ich hätt so gern auf meinem hirsch gesessen.


----------



## TOM4 (17. März 2012)

Kein vorteil ohne nachteil - auf der einen seite gute auftragslage und auf der anderen keine zeit fürs hobby! Aber trotzdem, immer positiv denken - das nächste wochenende kommt bestimmt und die tage werden ja auch immer länger


----------



## Snowman_NA (17. März 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Kein vorteil ohne nachteil - auf der einen seite gute auftragslage und auf der anderen keine zeit fürs hobby! Aber trotzdem, immer positiv denken - das nächste wochenende kommt bestimmt und die tage werden ja auch immer länger


----------



## Orakel (18. März 2012)

ich heule mit in die Runde, liege seit letztem Sonntag mit Bronichties flach


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. März 2012)

heute verpasst du nix, morgen wohl auch noch nicht.
gute besserung!


----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2012)

Wen`s interessiert, ich habe die letzten 2 Tage genutzt um mir mal die Eifel mit dem Bike von oben anzuschauen. 

Ich muss ja mein Eifel-Tourtagebuch hier auf mtb-news füllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. März 2012)

schönes foto
bei uns an rhein & mosel ist es schon deutlich grüner....


----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2012)

Danke, ist aber nur ein Handybild mit Panoramafunktion. Das stimmt, bei uns dauert das immer etwas länger. Hauptsache, das Wetter wird wieder besser.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. März 2012)

Ich bin jetzt mal 3 Tage wieder mit kurzer Hose usw. gefahren.
Mensch gucken da weiße Fäden raus, tztztztz...


----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2012)

Dann hättest sollen im Winter auch kurz fahren. Der Schnee reflektiert die Sonnenstrahlen ja bekanntlich sehr gut.


----------



## flying-harry (18. März 2012)

Thema Variostütze

Hallo Leute, 
ich bin noch nicht so lange mit meinem X1 unterwegs, habe  aber festgestellt das ich mir wenn es reichlich holperig Bergab geht,  hab das so ne Stelle da geht es mächtige Treppenstufen runter, eine  Variosattelstütze zum schnellen absenken wünschen würde. Das Mehrgewicht  würde ich mal durch etwas Gewichtsersparnis bei mir zu kompensieren  versuchen ,-). Fährt jemand von Euch im X1 / X2 eine Vario, und welche  könnt Ihr empfehlen.

Ich habe mal eben gemessen. Ich fahre normal mit ca 18 cm Sattelrohrlänge draussen, die Einschubtiefe betragt mind. 34 cm

Mir gefällt die Kind Shock SuperNatural, oder die Crank Borthers Kronolog

Welche fahrt Ihr, und welche könnt Ihr empfehlen.

Gruß flying-harry


----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2012)

Hallo Harry,
das Thema versenkbare Sattelstütze hatten wir vor kurzem erst. Blätter einfach mal 10-15 Seiten hier zurück und du wirst Texte, Links und Fotos von den verschiedenen Sattelstützen hier im Thread finden. 

Deine CB Kronolog ist noch so neu bzw. noch nicht lieferbar. Da wirst du hier noch keinen finden, der sie hat.


----------



## heizer1980 (18. März 2012)

Hallo Jürgen,

eine schöne Sache mit deinem Tagebuch. Kann mir vorstellen, dass es einiges an Arbeit ist, so etwas auf die Beine zu stellen. 
Ich bin überwiegend in der Nordeifel, im Hohen Venn, Hütgenwald usw. unterwegs. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal. 
Und dein Tagebuch ist dann auch schonmal abonniert.


----------



## trailblitz (18. März 2012)

SO!   Jetzt bin ich nach Hin und Her und Rauf und Runter (Slide, AMR, Remedy)  überlegen bei einem  Rotwild X1 2010 angekommen und was soll ich sagen, es ist besser    in jeder Disziplin wie mein altes 2004er Speci Enduro (ausser beim Gewicht) und alles passt perfekt.

Heute erste kleine Runde noch vor dem Regen gedreht. Hoch schneller runter schneller.

Anbei erstes Bild noch direkt in der Werkstatt... und noch nicht im finalen Trimm -  Sattel und Stütze sind noch nicht angekommen.

Gabel ist übrigens eine Sektor DP Coil ....  goil 

Viele Grüße an Matthias von Schaltwerk-Bikes

Micha


----------



## TrailProf (18. März 2012)

@Trailblitz,
herzlich wilkommen, und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike.
Deiner Katze scheint's ja auch schon zu gefallen.

Die 2010er Rahmen waren übrigens noch ein paar 100 Gr. leichter, sollte also möglich sein auch gewichtsmäßig dein 04er Enduro zu toppen.


----------



## Orakel (19. März 2012)

@Trailblitz,
Glückwunsch zum 1erle. Viel spass damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblitz (19. März 2012)

Ja, danke  Spaß werde ich haben auch hier mit der tollen Rotwild Gruppe. 

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch nen Lenkerkorb für meine Katze 

@ Vincy der LRS ist super (Sound passt perfekt - echt ne Erholung nach meinem Hope LRS)


----------



## TOM4 (19. März 2012)

Jetzt passt dein rad auch zu deinem usernamen


----------



## kahuna (19. März 2012)

flying-harry schrieb:


> Thema Variostütze
> 
> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin noch nicht so lange mit meinem X1 unterwegs, habe  aber festgestellt das ich mir wenn es reichlich holperig Bergab geht,  hab das so ne Stelle da geht es mächtige Treppenstufen runter, eine  Variosattelstütze zum schnellen absenken wünschen würde. Das Mehrgewicht  würde ich mal durch etwas Gewichtsersparnis bei mir zu kompensieren  versuchen ,-). Fährt jemand von Euch im X1 / X2 eine Vario, und welche  könnt Ihr empfehlen.
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe mir die Blacx Jewel AM Air geholt. Sie funktioniert ganz gut und ist auch ordentlich verarbeitet. Ich konnte sie nur noch nicht ausgiebig testen. Ein Nachteil ist, in der AM Version beträgt die Länge bis zur Sattelklemmung mind. 19cm, du brauchst also die XC oder DH Version.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Snowman_NA (19. März 2012)

so...der neue LRS ist geordert.

was mache ich jetzt mit dem alten? winter-LRS brauche ich eigentlich nicht, da ich im winter das hardtail nehmen will.

wo wird man denn sowas am besten los? 
bike-markt? ebay? anzeige in einer bike-bravo?

grüße
snowman


----------



## 123disco (20. März 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Ach, ich warte mal was der matthias via rotwild sagt. Ich will jetzt nicht den ganzen thread mit einem riss oder nicht zu müllen!
> Vielen dank bis jetzt für eure unterstützung!:toll:



Ob es dich beruhigt oder mich eher beunruhigen sollte?!

In den Eingeweiden meines X1(2010) liegen ähnliche Nähte um die beiden Bohrungen vom Oberrohr und Oberrohrblinddarm. Sieht weniger wie ein Riss aus  - eher nach nachträglich noch einmal abgeschliffene Innenfläche nach dem Anschweissen des Oberrohrs. Hier hat sich evtl  Alu verformt  und wurde nachgearbeitet...

Wenn es neue Infos gibt, gerne nochmal hier posten.
Ansonsten; Nicht so viel am Rad rumsuchen - lieber mehr fahren ...


----------



## TOM4 (20. März 2012)

Ah - sieht auch komisch aus! Ich fahr mit dem rad, aber wenns knackst werd ich verrückt und dann muss ich schauen was es ist! Ich bin bzgl. Riss auch ein gebranntes kind - hab beim r1 auch immer so ein komisches knacken gehabt und siehe da, die schweissnaht oberrohr/steuerrohr ist aufgegangen - hatte einen riss! Eingeschickt ausgetauscht - der x1 ist schon verpackt und geht heute noch zu rotwild. Mal sehen was die sagen. 

Danke für dein foto!

Werd euch berichten wie's ausgegangen ist.

Gruß tom


----------



## Orakel (20. März 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> so...der neue LRS ist geordert.
> 
> was mache ich jetzt mit dem alten? winter-LRS brauche ich eigentlich nicht, da ich im winter das hardtail nehmen will.
> 
> ...


was ist es den für einer geworden ?


----------



## Snowman_NA (20. März 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> was ist es den für einer geworden ?



tune king/kong
ztr arch ex
sapim cx-ray 
sapim ployax alu


----------



## giles (20. März 2012)

R2-bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (20. März 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> tune king/kong
> ztr arch ex
> sapim cx-ray
> sapim ployax alu


vom Light-wolf ?
Gewicht?
Freigabe für Kg?


----------



## Snowman_NA (20. März 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> vom Light-wolf ?
> Gewicht?
> Freigabe für Kg?



habe mit light-wolf telefoniert und german lightness.
aufgrund der örtlichen nähe habe ich mich dann für german lightness entschieden. 

die arch ex hat wohl keine gewichtsbeschränkung. und sowohl felix als auch thomas hatten bei dieser kombi und meinem gewicht (93kg blank) keine bedenken. hatte auch mit der ztr alpine geliebäugelt...aber da meinten beide, dass das grenzwertig sei.

gewicht liegt bei 1.420g - 1.430g.


----------



## Orakel (20. März 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> die arch ex hat wohl keine gewichtsbeschränkung. und sowohl felix als auch thomas hatten bei dieser kombi und meinem gewicht (93kg blank) keine bedenken. .
> 
> gewicht liegt bei 1.420g - 1.430g.


das ist mal ne Ansage


----------



## Markusdr (22. März 2012)

Moin,

wollte mich mal wieder melden =). Habe nun die Handschuhe in L und bin sehr begeistert. Passen gut und machen einen guten Eindruck. Sind diese hier: http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=64319

Verarbeitung gut, Passform gut und alles weitere zeigt die Zeit =).

Ansonsten konnte ich am letzten Wochenende mal das Trek fuel ex 8 im direkten Vergleich zum C1 fahren und ich muss sagen, dass ich fro über mein C1 bin. Sicher auch nen cooles Rad, man sitzt etwas weiter hinten und etwas aufrechter und sicher ist es reine Gewöhnungssache aber ich liebe mein C1 einfach mehr =) und ich finde es im Antritt doch deutlich schneller. Obs nur am Gewicht liegt, weiß ich nicht.

Ansonsten nochmal ne kleine Frage. Das Trek ist ja auch nicht alt, vielleicht 300km gefahren. Wenn man bergauf reintritt kann es passieren, dass die Kette springt, aber nur unter wirklich dollem Druck. Was tut man dagegen, was muss man doann einstellen?

Danke und Grüße Markus


----------



## SlayMe (22. März 2012)

Hallo,
kann man das X1/X2 eigentlich mit einer 160mm Gabel fahren? 
Erlischt dann die Garantie? 
Fährt hier jemand mit so einer Gabel und kann etwas zum Fahrverhalten sagen?
Sorry, falls das alles schon durchgekaut wurde, aber der thread ist zu lang, um ihn durchzulesen.


----------



## TOM4 (22. März 2012)

ich glaub der ritchey schley fährt eine 160er fox in seinem x2? ein paar seiten weiter hinten bzw. auf seiner seite siehst du einen fahrbericht mit seinem x2 und da sagt er das die gabel sehr gut zum rad passt.

und ich glaub hier bei den rittern fährt auch wer eine 160er gabel im x1/x2 - aber ich weiss jetzt nicht wer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (22. März 2012)

Der Manfred Stromberg (RW-Testfahrer) fährt damit auch eine. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=563241&highlight=Rotwild


----------



## TOM4 (22. März 2012)

offtopic: http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n4e69d50c9c709/c1/show.html 

für alle die sich in der pfalz beim rocky treffen. wer weiss wo er euch runterscheucht!

und für diejenigen die sich eine absenkbare sattelstütze anschrauben wollen:
http://www.bikestore.cc/newsdesk_info.php/newsdesk_id/316 

hab dann auch nochmal eine frage und zwar bring ich eine 34,9mm sattelkelmme auf einen rotwild rahmen? die haben ja 35,0 - geht sich 34,9 auch aus?


----------



## grosser (22. März 2012)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann man das X1/X2 eigentlich mit einer 160mm Gabel fahren?
> Erlischt dann die Garantie?
> Fährt hier jemand mit so einer Gabel und kann etwas zum Fahrverhalten sagen?
> Sorry, falls das alles schon durchgekaut wurde, aber der thread ist zu lang, um ihn durchzulesen.



jo, ich fahre eine 36er Fox mit 160mm im X1. 
Am Fahrverhalten ändert sich nichts gravierend. Die Gabel ist halt ca.400gr. schwerer aber dafür steifer und mit SKF-Dichtungen + Motoröl- Tuning geht die wie sau. Ich habe leider einen Tapered Gabelschaft. Ich wurde heute einen 1 1/8 durchgehend bevorzugen und einen Canecreek Zerostack Angelset Steuersatz verbauen -->http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Steuersaetze-und-Zubehoer/Steuersatz-komplett/Steuersatz-tapered/Cane-Creek-AngleSet-Steuersatz-Tapered-Standard::25120.html Vorteil du kannst mit dem Lenkwinkel spielen! Wenn du den Lenkwinkel 1°flacher einstellst neutralisierst du den 1cm Mehr-Federweg in der Höhe. Ich weis auch aus einem Gespräch das bei RW ein MA ein X1 mit einer 160er im Einsatz hat. Mein X1 ist eine Mischung zwischen AM und Enduro. Wenn du Angst wegen der Garantie hast, dann frag doch mal bei RW an.


----------



## SlayMe (22. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.


----------



## Deichfräse (22. März 2012)

So hab´ heute mal das sonnige Wetter genutzt und den Nachmittag mit "Frühjahrsputz" am Bike verbracht. Außerdem musste ein Kolben samt Dichtung bei meiner hinteren Elixir CR getauscht werden. Der wollte sozusagen nicht mehr mit von der Partie sein verharrte gelangweilt in immer derselben Position.
Bike strahlt wieder - bis zur nächsten Moddertour - und Bremse ist auch wieder wie neu.
Anschließende Probefahrt macht Lust auf Bikeshorts und viel Spaß haben. Wochenende soll´s ja so lecker sonnig bleiben...



www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## Waldtroll (23. März 2012)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> So hab´ heute mal das sonnige Wetter genutzt und den Nachmittag mit "Frühjahrsputz" am Bike verbracht. Außerdem musste ein Kolben samt Dichtung bei meiner hinteren Elixir CR getauscht werden. Der wollte sozusagen nicht mehr mit von der Partie sein verharrte gelangweilt in immer derselben Position.
> Bike strahlt wieder - bis zur nächsten Moddertour - und Bremse ist auch wieder wie neu.
> Anschließende Probefahrt macht Lust auf Bikeshorts und viel Spaß haben. Wochenende soll´s ja so lecker sonnig bleiben...
> 
> ...




Hallo zusammen,
ich greif mal den Frühjahrsputz von Deichfräse auf: Wie oft macht Ihr  denn Eurer Bike sauber? Das einzige was ich regelmäßig und sehr penibel  sauber mache und pflege sind Antrieb, Dämpfer und Federung. Den Rest  mach ich halt nur so, sag ich mal sporadisch. Nach jeder Ausfahrt  hinzustehen und sauber zu machen ist nicht so mein Ding. Wie haltet Ihr  das denn so?
Gruß


----------



## Markusdr (23. März 2012)

Waldtroll schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich greif mal den Frühjahrsputz von Deichfräse auf: Wie oft macht Ihr  denn Eurer Bike sauber? Das einzige was ich regelmäßig und sehr penibel  sauber mache und pflege sind Antrieb, Dämpfer und Federung. Den Rest  mach ich halt nur so, sag ich mal sporadisch. Nach jeder Ausfahrt  hinzustehen und sauber zu machen ist nicht so mein Ding. Wie haltet Ihr  das denn so?
> Gruß



Das kommt darauf an, wie die Tour war =). Im Normalfall stelle ich das Rad in die Garage und vor der nächsten Fahrt nehme ich nen handfeger und mache groben Schutz weg, gucke einmal ob alles okay ist. 

Jeder zweite Fahrt gucke ich mal was Dämpfer und Gabel machen und gehe da kurz mit nem Lappen drüber. 

Einmal im Monat nehm ich dann Bürste, Lappen, Wasser und nen Eimer  und halte mit nem Hochdruckreiniger auf alle Lager. Naja nicht ganz, ich sprüh son Schmutzreiniger drüber, lass den einwirken, putze die Ritzel etc, und sprühe alle mit einem leichten Wasserstrahl ab. Abschließend einmal Kette ölen, fertig. 

Um Federgabel, Dämpfer, Einstellungssache etc. kümmere ich mich um Bedarf.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Andi_72 (23. März 2012)

HY,

mal grad was anderes...

weiß jemand wo (bei ebay Artikelstandort) "Hier" ist...


http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-Sram-Aufkleber-Neu-no-Rocky-Mountain-Rotwild-Trek-Simplon-Specialized-/120874793346?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item1c24b2f982

Würde gerne vorbei fahren, und abholen...

Jetzt wieder ernste Themen bitte...


----------



## Waldtroll (23. März 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an, wie die Tour war =). Im Normalfall stelle ich das Rad in die Garage und vor der nächsten Fahrt nehme ich nen handfeger und mache groben Schutz weg, gucke einmal ob alles okay ist.
> 
> Jeder zweite Fahrt gucke ich mal was Dämpfer und Gabel machen und gehe da kurz mit nem Lappen drüber.
> 
> ...



Ja dann bin ich ja beruhigt, ich dachte schon ich wäre zu faul . Und außerdem soll man ja auch sehen das der rote Hirsch auch benutzt wird!

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Snowman_NA (23. März 2012)

ich putz eigentlich immer sonntags, wenn ich gefahren bin.

wenn ich morgens vor der arbeit fahre, habe ich im anschluss keine zeit zu putzen, weil ich mich job-fertig machen muss...
fahr ich abends nach der arbeit...isses dunkel, wenn ich heimkomm.

daher sonntags mit purer lust...mit schlauch abspritzen, dann mit reiniger saubermachen, wieder mit schlauch abspülen. kette saubermachen. trocken nachwischen. kette ölen...und nach den federelementen schauen.

ach ja...ich liebe mein rotwild immer mehr. hab heut sogar 2 ausfahrten gemacht. morgens allein und heut abend nochmal mit 3 kumpels. geiles wetter...geiles bike...geiler tag !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. März 2012)

*So, kleines Update für unser gemeinsames Treffen in der Pfalz:*

Ein Kollege von mir war vergangene Woche schon dort. Nach seiner Info ist der Boden bereits staubtrocken, das Laub ist soweit schon "weggewandert" worden.
Besser kann es nicht kommen!!!

Bisher habe ich 24 Interessenten auf meiner Liste.
7 davon haben bereits fest zugesagt, auch für den Montag.
Darunter sind 2 Wiederholungstäter!

Also, haut rein Jungs!!!


----------



## Deichfräse (24. März 2012)

In Ergänzung zu meinem Putz-Post noch dieses:

Gestern Morgen noch bißchen am Bike gefummelt und dann mit Erschrecken die am E1 wohl schon einige Male aufgetretenen Risse unten an den Blechen (Schweißnaht am Unterrohr) entdeckt.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich einen der 2009-er E1-Rahmen habe, der nur zu etwa einem Zentimeter die Schweißnaht um das Blech herumgezogen hat.
Dazu hatte ich während unseres Rotwildbesuchs einen kleinen "Gedankenaustausch" mit Peter Böhm.

Nun, nachdem der erste Schock verdaut war, erstmal Rechnungen rausgesucht, ob noch Garantie ist - ist noch.
Also mal eben bei Rotwild angerufen. Ole Wittrock hat mich dann direkt an Herrn Liebe weitervermittelt.
Was soll ich sagen, nach kurzer Schilderung des Problems wollte man sich der Sache annehmen und mich zurückrufen.
*Leute, keine 10 Minuten später ging das Telefon und mir wurde der Austausch des Rahmens mitgeteilt.* Wird dann jetzt zwar ein weißer, aber das ist für mich überhaupt kein Drama. Dürfte farblich auch mit den bisherigen Anbauteilen passen.

Wieder ein Grund mehr für mich, mit Rotwild die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben. Das mal was den Geist aufgibt - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - das ist für mich in diesem Sport eher selbstverständlich. Was mich hier aber einmal mehr begeistert, ist die verdammt schnelle und unkomplizierte Art, die Dinge zu regeln.
So etwas nenne ich kundenorientiert und, wenn man weiß, dass einem schnell und kompetent geholfen wird, dann kann man auch mit so einer Situation ziemlich entspannt umgehen.

...und auch von hier aus noch mal *DANKE*, für den schnellen Service!!!



www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## giles (24. März 2012)

Ich muss mich leider vom Pfalztreffen verabschieden Hand und Schulterbruch.


----------



## Deichfräse (24. März 2012)

Klingt nach ´nem wilden Abflug!?
Gute Besserung!!!



www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## giles (24. März 2012)

Kreisverkehr 


Danke sehr.


----------



## Waldtroll (24. März 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Ich muss mich leider vom Pfalztreffen verabschieden Hand und Schulterbruch.



Hallo Giles,
ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung und das alles gut verheilt. 
Gruß


----------



## Snowman_NA (24. März 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Ich muss mich leider vom Pfalztreffen verabschieden Hand und Schulterbruch.



von mir auch gute besserung und schnelle genesung!


----------



## giles (24. März 2012)

Dank Euch Allen!


----------



## TOM4 (24. März 2012)

Puh - hand und schulterbruch - da wird aber nicht nur das pfalz treffen ausfallen!
Gute besserung bzw. Das halt alles wieder so zusammenwächst wie's gehört!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. März 2012)

Shit!  

Auch von mir gute Besserung und schnelle Heilung

Kreisverkehr hört sich nicht nach trail-Unfall an; um so ärgerlicher, vermutlich gab es noch andere aktive Teilnehmer...

LG und alles wird gut

G-K-R


----------



## RW_Eddy (24. März 2012)

Auch von mir gute Besserung....

Falls der Unfallgegner mal ein zahlungsunfähiger Radfahrer oder Fußgänger ist. Man kann sich bei seiner eigenen Haftpflicht gegen Forderungsausfall versichern. Sehr wichtige Sache!
Haben selbst mal die scherzliche Erfahrung machen müssen.

Viele Grüße
Eddy


----------



## heizer1980 (24. März 2012)

Auch von mir eine gute Besserung,ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du schnell wieder fit bist und auf dem Rad sitzt.


----------



## Orakel (24. März 2012)

@giles
gute Besserung.
Da ich noch meine Bronchitis auskurie, hab ich heut meine Talas zum HmV (Händler meines Vertrauens) für den Service gebracht.
Es gibt neue SKF Dichtungen und Öl.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. März 2012)

Mensch, so ein Schiss!
Gute Besserung!


----------



## grosser (24. März 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Ich muss mich leider vom Pfalztreffen verabschieden Hand und Schulterbruch.



Das ist Schade!!!! Gute Besserung!!!

Ich war heute mit RockyRider66 in seiner Heimat unterwegs und es war super und ich bin schon auf die Trails gespannt beim Pfalztreffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (24. März 2012)

He Giles,

 alles Güte von meiner Seite! Bischen zu schwungvoll oder falsche Richtung?

Wünsche Dir gute Genesung!

Gretz

Knaller2010

PS: Liege auf der Pirsch nach einem X2er...


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. März 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> ....Ich war heute mit RockyRider66 in seiner Heimat unterwegs und es war super und ich bin schon auf die Trails gespannt beim Pfalztreffen.



Ja, war eine schicke Tour, hat Spaß gemacht.

Die Trails in der Pfalz sind flüssiger und bei weitem nicht so steil.
Spitzkehren gibt es da auch kaum.
Und die einige Trails sind vieeel lääänger.
Außerdem git es Abschnitte, in denen man dem Fahrwerk mal eine "Pfalzmassage" verpassen kann.
Federelemente mit <1.000km sind danach eingefahren!


----------



## TrailProf (25. März 2012)

Hey Giles,
Oh Shit! Wünsche dir baldige Genesung.


----------



## Orakel (25. März 2012)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Knaller2010
> 
> PS: Liege auf der Pirsch nach einem X2er...


auf dass dir ein Blattschuß gelinge


----------



## Feldwiesel (25. März 2012)

Bin aus dem Schrauberkeller wieder raus und werd jetzt mal ne Runde auf dem frisch zusammengebauten RCC0.3 drehen.


----------



## Knaller2010 (25. März 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> auf dass dir ein Blattschuß gelinge



 ...ja, das wird wohl - ist gerade eine Frage der "Größe" - ich bin 1,73 m lang/kurz und glaube, dass es ein X2er in M wird, oder was sagst Du?

Greetz

Knaller 2010


----------



## giles (25. März 2012)

Auch dem Rest danke für die Genesungswünsche.


----------



## TOM4 (25. März 2012)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> ...ja, das wird wohl - ist gerade eine Frage der "Größe" - ich bin 1,73 m lang/kurz und glaube, dass es ein X2er in M wird, oder was sagst Du?
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Knaller 2010



Bin genauso groß wie du und fahre mein x1 auch in m + 60er vorbau und es passt perfekt. Die überstandshöhe zwischen den beinen ist bei mir ein wenig "eng", aber wenn ich mal so absteigen muss, das die beinfreiheit eine rolle spielt, dann bin ich froh wenn ich mir nicht mehr weh tu!


----------



## Orakel (25. März 2012)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> ...ja, das wird wohl - ist gerade eine Frage der "Größe" - ich bin 1,73 m lang/kurz und glaube, dass es ein X2er in M wird, oder was sagst Du?
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Knaller 2010


jiep, M wäre passend.
Bin 1,74cm groß, z.Z. fahre ich mit einem 75mmVorbau,davor hatte ich einen 70mm Vorbau dran,wahrscheinlich wechsle ich wieder zum 70mm zurück.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. März 2012)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> ...ja, das wird wohl - ist gerade eine Frage der "Größe" - ich bin 1,73 m lang/kurz und glaube, dass es ein X2er in M wird, oder was sagst Du?
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Knaller 2010



"M" passt, "S" wird gedrungen, "L" massiert die die Klicker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (26. März 2012)

.....ich war gestern im wald unterwegs und seht was ich da entdeckt hab, ein gaaanz scheues rotwild!seht nur wie es sich hinter dem wasserfass versteckt. ich hab mich natürlich gleich angeschlichen und ein paar (schnapp)schüsse abgegeben!

(damit wir hier auch mal wieder ein paar bilder von der racefraktion haben - diese sparte gibts ja auch noch bei rotwild)


schöne woche
tom


----------



## Markusdr (26. März 2012)

@Giles: Gutte Besserung auch von mir. Ich hoffe der körperliche Schade heilt wieder richtig zusammen und der Sachschaden ist nicht gegen Dich.

@Tom: Ich mag die gelbe Flasche nicht =))).


----------



## Knaller2010 (26. März 2012)

@Tom4, Orakel und RockyRider66

--> Danke für Eure "Größentipps" 
(RockyRider66 - Familienplanung ist zwar abgeschlossen, aber Du liegst wohl richtig, den auf eine aktive "Klicker Massage" verzichte ich gerne.)

Fährt einer von Euch mit Reverb? Und wenn ja in welcher Länge - 125 oder 100?

Greetz

Knaller 2010


----------



## TOM4 (26. März 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> @Tom: Ich mag die gelbe Flasche nicht =))).


 

....das ist die fleckentarnung


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> ....das ist die fleckentarnung



Kenne ich, aber eher im Inneren der Flasche....


----------



## Bolzer1711 (26. März 2012)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Fährt einer von Euch mit Reverb? Und wenn ja in welcher Länge - 125 oder 100?



Hallo Knaller2010,

das musst du von deinem maximalen Auszug der Sattelstütze am X2 abhängig machen.

Bin 181 cm und fahre L, das ist perfekt, aber eine 125mm würde bei mir wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr passen. Meine 100mm (Verstellbereich) Dropzone ist vielleicht 15mm ausgezogen, so passt das von der Schrittlänge....

Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## Markusdr (26. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Kenne ich, aber eher im Inneren der Flasche....



Deswegen trinke ich nur rote Sachen. Wo kommen wir denn da hin, dass mein Getränk nicht zur Rahmenfabre passt.


----------



## Thomas1809 (26. März 2012)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Fährt einer von Euch mit Reverb? Und wenn ja in welcher Länge - 125 oder 100?
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Knaller 2010



Hallo

Ich bin 184cm und fahr das X2 in L mit der Reverb in 125mm länge, geht gerade so rein.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## TrailProf (26. März 2012)

Hallo Rotwildritter,

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet allesamt ein super Wochenende mit:
tollem Wetter
geilen Trails
viel Spaß
und dass alle gesund wieder gelandet sind; es herrscht ja akute Staublungengefahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldtroll (26. März 2012)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwildritter,
> 
> Ich hoffe Ihr hattet allesamt ein super Wochenende mit:
> tollem Wetter
> ...



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen 
Grüße


----------



## Markusdr (26. März 2012)

In der Heide herrscht zudem auch Wandereralarm. Da ist echt was los sobald die Sonne mal 5 min scheint =).

gruß, Markus


----------



## Orakel (26. März 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> .....ich war gestern im wald unterwegs und seht was ich da entdeckt hab, ein gaaanz scheues rotwild!seht nur wie es sich hinter dem wasserfass versteckt. ich hab mich natürlich gleich angeschlichen und ein paar (schnapp)schüsse abgegeben!
> 
> (damit wir hier auch mal wieder ein paar bilder von der racefraktion haben - diese sparte gibts ja auch noch bei rotwild)
> 
> ...


schon scheu das Rotwild,muss man sich leise und gegen den Wind anschleichen um Fotos zumachen


----------



## TOM4 (26. März 2012)

Oh ja, es war wirklich reiner zufall - zum glück hat es gerade getrunken!


----------



## kpbaussmann (26. März 2012)

das kleine Gewusel ist zwar kein Rotwild, aber es ist rot und es war auch ganz schön wild.....
Aufgenommen in Spiesheim/Alzey


----------



## TrailProf (27. März 2012)

Hallo,
bin zur Zeit am überlegen mir im Laufe des Jahres ein Hardtail mit den übriggebliebenen Teilen meines RFC03 (weilt in den ewigen Jagdgründen) aufzubauen, und liebäugel mit einem R C1 HT 2010er Rahmen. Hab mich schon ein wenig verliebt bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die Teile alle passen. Den Umwerfer bräucht ich auf jeden Fall neu, aber wie steht es mit:
der vorhandenen Gabel 1 1/8" ??
passt meine 2009er Hollowtech II Kurbel in ein PressFit Innenlager?? 
Sattelstütze Ø27,2 ??

Fragen über Fragen aber leider nicht genug Plan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas1809 (27. März 2012)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin zur Zeit am überlegen mir im Laufe des Jahres ein Hardtail mit den übriggebliebenen Teilen meines RFC03 (weilt in den ewigen Jagdgründen) aufzubauen, und liebäugel mit einem R C1 HT 2010er Rahmen. Hab mich schon ein wenig verliebt bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die Teile alle passen. Den Umwerfer bräucht ich auf jeden Fall neu, aber wie steht es mit:
> der vorhandenen Gabel 1 1/8" ??
> passt meine 2009er Hollowtech II Kurbel in ein PressFit Innenlager??
> ...



Hallo,

habe im Winter auch ein Rc.1 HT 2010 für meine Freundin aufgebaut.
Deine Gabel, Kurbel und auch die Sattelstütze Ø27,2 passen für den Rahmen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2012)

HT II passt auch in Pressfit.
Fahre XT 770er, 9-fach


----------



## TrailProf (27. März 2012)

@ Thomas und RockyRider,

Danke für eure Antworten, dann steht dem Projekt ja eigentlich nichts mehr im Wege.
Muss nur noch den Finanzminister von der dringenden Notwendigkeit überzeugen.


----------



## at021971 (27. März 2012)

Bedenke, dass das R.C1 HT einen auf 100 mm Federweg ausgelegten Rahmen hat. Ein RFC 0.3 ist hingegen auf 120/130 mm ausgelegt und wurde zumeist mit einer 140 mm Talas geliefert. Aus eigener Erfahrung mit einer 100 mm Gabel an einem auf 80 mm ausgelegten RCC.09 Rahmen, kann ich sagen, dass diese 20 mm bei starken Anstiegen keine Spaß sind, da das Bike sehr früh die Bodenhaftung an der Vorderachse verliert. Solltest Du eine Talas haben, glaube ich nicht, dass die 140 mm dem Rahmen auf Dauer gut tun und von Rotwild freigegeben ist.


----------



## at021971 (27. März 2012)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe im Winter auch ein Rc.1 HT 2010 für meine Freundin aufgebaut.
> Deine Gabel, Kurbel und auch die Sattelstütze Ø27,2 passen für den Rahmen.
> ...


 
Bist Du Dir mit dem Maß der Sattelstütze sicher? Laut Katalog hat der 2010er R.C1 HT Rahmen ein 31,6 mm Sitzrohr, da kann er die alte Sattelstütze nur mit Reduzierhülse verwenden.


----------



## Thomas1809 (27. März 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir mit dem Maß der Sattelstütze sicher? Laut Katalog hat der 2010er R.C1 HT Rahmen ein 31,6 mm Sitzrohr, da kann er die alte Sattelstütze nur mit Reduzierhülse verwenden.



Ja, bin ich mir sicher, mußte nähmlich ein dazukaufen.

Habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, ist ein 2011 Rahmen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Deichfräse (27. März 2012)

Gute Nachrichten!
Heute ist schon der Austauschrahmen geliefert worden. Das nenne ich mal fix!!!



www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## at021971 (27. März 2012)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> Ja, bin ich mir sicher, mußte nähmlich ein dazukaufen.
> 
> Habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, ist ein 2011 Rahmen.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Das ist gut möglich, dass sich hier 2010er und 2011er Rahmen unterscheiden, denn 2011 sind sie bei einigen oder sogar allen Rahmen von 31,6 mm auf 27,2 mm zurückgegangen. So dürfte *TrailProf *für sienen 2010er Rahmen entweder eine Reduzierhülse oder eine neue Sattelstütze benötigen.


----------



## TrailProf (28. März 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir mit dem Maß der Sattelstütze sicher? Laut Katalog hat der 2010er R.C1 HT Rahmen ein 31,6 mm Sitzrohr, da kann er die alte Sattelstütze nur mit Reduzierhülse verwenden.


 
Ich hätte ja sogar noch eine 31,6 mm Crankbrother Sattelstütze vom X1 (dort fahre ich ja eine Kindshox) über, die paßt aber optisch nicht so recht zum TITEC Vorbau. Also an einer Reduzierhülse sollte es dann doch nicht scheitern.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## TrailProf (28. März 2012)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Gute Nachrichten!
> Heute ist schon der Austauschrahmen geliefert worden. Das nenne ich mal fix!!!


 
Wow!! 
Gibt einem immer wieder ein gutes Gefühl bei der RICHTIGEN Marke gelandet zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2012)

*Ich mache noch mal WERBUNG!!

Schaut bitte mal eure Mails durch, die 2.Infos sind verschickt.
Es ist noch Platz frei!!*



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir hatten schon ein gemeinsames Treffen in der Pfalz angesprochen.
> 
> ...


----------



## TOM4 (28. März 2012)

Sorry das ich mich wiederhole - aber weiss wer zufällig, ob eine 34,9 sattelklemme auf das rotwild sattelrohr passt - standart ist ja eine 35,0 klemme. Bringt man die 0,1mm kleiner klemme trotzdem drauf - also rein vom hausverstand sag ich ja, aber eventuell hat hier ja wer praktischer erfahrung.

Danke tom


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2012)

Hör auf deinen Hausverstand.
Ggf. das Ding mit einem großen Schraubendreher im Spalt etwas aufdrücken.


----------



## TOM4 (28. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hör auf deinen Hausverstand.



Du machst jetzt aber nicht werbung für eine zum rewekonzern zugehörige österreichische lebensmittelkette! 
(Die wirbt gerade mit dem thema hausverstand und mit genau deinem satz!)


----------



## heizer1980 (28. März 2012)

Heute war ich endlich mal früh genug zuhaus um schnell mal eine Feierabendrunde zu drehen und was muss ich danach feststellen?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nein, nicht die Arbeit, die mir nach Hause geliefert wurde. Schaut mal was ich auf dem Steuerrrohr hab...





Ne Fliege fast aufs Geweih genommen, armer Sumsum.

Ist zwar jetzt nicht so der Hit, aber so kommen dann doch nachmal ein Paar Bilder in den Thread.

Sonnige Grüße aus Aachen


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2012)

Eindeutig zu schnell!
Mein Bruder hatte mal eine Fliege an der Gabel, aber auf der RÜCKSEITE!


----------



## TOM4 (28. März 2012)

@heizer: bist du mit der bremshebelposition zufrieden? Musst du da nicht deine hand stark verrenken um die bremse mit einem bzw. 2 fingern zu betätigen?


----------



## heizer1980 (28. März 2012)

Wie hat er das denn geschaft?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2012)

@heizer:

Sei mir nicht böse, aber mit Cockpit würde ich KEINEN Trail fahren!
Du musst ja mit 2 Fingern bremsen?

Mal ein Vorschlag:
Bremshebel und Schalthebel tauschen.
An den Schalthebeln musst du dazu die Ganganzeige abschrauben, auf der Rückseite ist direkt ein Verschlussdeckel angebracht.
Dann die Bremse so ausrichten, dass du nur mit einem Finger bremst.

Es geht in erster Linie darum, dass du so einen Finger mehr am Lenker hast.
Das gibt deutlich mehr Fahrsicherheit.

Aber wie gesagt, sei mir nicht böse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowman_NA (28. März 2012)

mann ey...was hab ich heut morgen abgekotzt. 
plattfuss nach ner rasanten abfahrt durchn wald...

keine zeit gehabt, an ort und stelle die panne zu beheben, weil ich ja zur arbeit musste. freundin hat mich dann am waldrand aufgesammelt.

heut abend dann die reparatur angegangen...hab erstmal tierische probleme gehabt, den nobby nic von der felge zu bekommen.
letztes jahr 2 mal den racing ralph am HT runtermachen müssen...das ging voll easy...ohne reifenheber. sind die dieses jahr strammer...die schwalbe-pneus?
naja...irgendwann war er dann unten, und ich hab das miniloch am schlauch geflickt - mit so nem klebepad von topteak. bin mal gespannt wie lange das hält. jemand erfahrungen?

wie dem auch sei...ich hoffe ja, dass derartige pannen der vergangenheit angehören, wenn ich auf tubeless mit milch wechsle...

ach ja...heizer1980...du mörder!


----------



## heizer1980 (28. März 2012)

@ TOM4
Komme so ganz gut parat, sieht aber auf dem Bild auch extremer aus als es sich tatsächlich anfühlt. Ich wundere mich selbst gerade einwenig.


----------



## heizer1980 (28. März 2012)

@ Rocky

Bin für Verbesserungsvorschläge immer offen und auch dankbar. Werde deine Vorschläge Sonntag ausprobieren und berichten. Muss ich mit der Ganganzeige irgendwas beachten oder kann ich die einfach abschrauben?

Nur bei den Barends bin ich beratungsresistent, auch wenn es beim Trailen das Risiko erheblich vergrößert. Ich bin aber mehr der gemühtliche Tourer und würde sie spätestens im September in der Türkei vermissen. ;-)


----------



## grosser (28. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Eindeutig zu schnell!
> Mein Bruder hatte mal eine Fliege an der Gabel, aber auf der RÜCKSEITE!



 Wie ich den jetzt kenne fährt er die Trails auch rückwärts schnell runter!

@Snowman_NA
Drückst du den NN auch vom Felgenhorn ins Felgenbett bevor du versuchst ihn runter zu hebeln??
Normalerweise kannst du den NN mit der Hand abziehen.


----------



## at021971 (28. März 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> ...Bin für Verbesserungsvorschläge immer offen und auch dankbar. Werde deine Vorschläge Sonntag ausprobieren und berichten. Muss ich mit der Ganganzeige irgendwas beachten oder kann ich die einfach abschrauben?...


 
Ich habe kürzlich auch alle Bikes umgebaut. Die beiden Rotwilds haben dafür XTR-Trigger bekommen. Das Cube mußte dann mit den XT-Triggern eines der Rotwilds auskommen.

Die XTR-Triggern habe ich mir zugelegt, weil bei diesen der Verstellbereich größer ist als bei denen der XT. Damit ergibt sich trotz getauschter Position von Bremse und Schaltung genug Platz an den Griffen für die Hände. Ansonsten ragten mir die Schalthebel zu weit in den Griff und kollidierten mit den Fingern.

Die Ganganzeige kannst Du bei den XT-Triggern einfach anschrauben. Die Deckel befinden sich dann an deren Unterseite und werden mit den Schrauben der Ganganzeige wieder befestigt. Beachten mußt Du da nichts. Mußt halt die Verstellung der XT-Trigger und deren Position so einstellen, dass Du gut an die Hebel kommst und wenn Du nicht schaltest, noch genügend Platz für die Hände an en Griffen hast.


----------



## Snowman_NA (28. März 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> @Snowman_NA
> Drückst du den NN auch vom Felgenhorn ins Felgenbett bevor du versuchst ihn runter zu hebeln??
> Normalerweise kannst du den NN mit der Hand abziehen.



jup...habe ich gemacht. ich war auch total erstaunt...
a) weil es beim racing ralph so easy ging und
b) ich beim NN auch noch nie was davon gelesen hab, dass er schwer runtergeht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (28. März 2012)

@ at021971

Alles klar, Danke nochmal auch für deinen Tipp mit den XTR Triggern


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2012)

Zu den XT Hebeln:
Wie schon erwähnt kann man die Ganganzeige einfach abschrauben und den Deckel (auf der Rückseite eingesteckt) aufsetzen.
An der Schelle findest du noch 3 verschiedene Bohrungen zur Feinjustage.

Zu den Reifen:
Ich wette, dass 99,9% aller Probleme bei der Reifenmontage nicht vom Reifen abhängen!
Es liegt immer an der Art und Weise, wie man montiert.
Bei Tubelessfelgen kommt die Montageweise noch mehr zum tragen.


----------



## NicArgon (29. März 2012)

Hallo Rotwild Ritter,
als ehemaliger Hardtail Fahrer mit Rohloff Schaltung habe ich endlich den Schritt gewagt und mir ein Rotwild zugelegt. Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, einfach der Wahnsinn das Bike. Bin 100% zufrieden und hatte bei mehreren Ausfahrten schon einen Riesen Spaß

Konfigurtation des Bikes:

- Rahmen : Rotwild GT1
- Schaltung Rohloff (interne Ansteuerung - Zugverlegung via Oberrohr - hat ziemlich viel Arbeit und Nachdenken erfordert, funktioniert aber prima und sieht super aus wie  ich finde
- Laufradsatz: Not Tubes ZTR Alpine
- Gabel FOX 120 FIT RLC
- Ritchey WCS Carbon Anbauteile
- Kurbel FSA K-Force - Übersetzung 40 - 17

Gewicht kpl: 11,88kg

Und wie findet ihr den Hirsch?
Weitere Bilder gerne, jedoch ist es nicht mehr so schön sauber.

Evtl. hat jemand einen Tip mit wieviel Luftdruck ich bei 85 kg fahren muss?


----------



## Bolzer1711 (29. März 2012)

Das GT sieht super aus NicArgon, mit einer Rohloff-Schaltung 11,88 Kg Radgewicht hin zu bekommen ist wirklich super.

â¦ das Thema Nabenschaltung interessiert mich schon immer, fahre seit Ã¼ber 3 Jahren eine nicht so hochwertige (Shimano Alfine) Schalteinheit bei meinem Jedentagrad. Jeden Tag ist auch so gemeint, da dieses Rad mich das ganze Jahr zur Arbeit (habe nicht so weit) bringt, egal ob +30 oder -20 Grad, ob Sonnenschein oder Regenâ¦.    und diese Schaltung funktioniert immer ohne zu murren. 

Das Beste ist dabei, das dafÃ¼r absolut keine Wartung notwendig ist  ;-)   natÃ¼rlich sollte man mal das Ãl wechseln, mache ich aber nicht, will wissen wie lange das hebt  ;-)  bin gerade bei Ã¼ber 16.000 Km!!! Meine davor verwendete Kettenschaltung hÃ¤tte ohne Wartung gequitscht oder hÃ¤tte einfach die Arbeit eingestellt, im Winter ist sie regelmÃ¤Ãig eingefrorenâ¦

Kannst du sagen, welche Abdeckung du bei der Verwendung 40-17 hast, wenn man die normale Kettenschaltung 42-32-22 - (11-34) gegenÃ¼berstellt?

GrÃ¼Ãe Bolzer1711


----------



## TrailProf (29. März 2012)

@NicArgon,
gefällt mir sehr gut! Finde die RGT/RFC Baureihe immer noch sehr schön.
Du meinst sicher den Luftdruck im Dämpfer und nicht in der Gabel oder Reifen ?! 
Da müsste ich mal zu Hause nachschauen, ob ich das noch irgendwo notiert habe, bringe auch ca. 85 kg auf die Waage.


----------



## TrailProf (29. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Eindeutig zu schnell!
> Mein Bruder hatte mal eine Fliege an der Gabel, aber auf der RÜCKSEITE!


 
Ich glaube genau dagegen soll doch die Kashima-Beschichtung helfen.
Schau mal beim Heizer da klebt an der Gabel auch nichts mehr fest, am Rahmen dagegen schon


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2012)

Ach so!


----------



## Markusdr (29. März 2012)

Moin,

mal zum Thema Putzen, warten etc.

Mein altes RCC01 1999:

Bremsbeläge: Immer mal geguckt ggf. gewechselt neu eingestellt fertig
Hydraulikleitungen: Gabs nicht
Kette+Kasette: Immer mal gemesse: 2 Ketten = 1 Kasette
Dämpfer: gabs nicht
Gabel: Umdrehen, tauchrohre abklopfen, etwas sauber machen, fett drauf. fertig
Rahmen + Rest: Gartenschlauch + Schwamm

Mein neues Rad C1 2012:

Bremsbeläge:Keine Ahnung
Hydraulikleitungen: Keine Ahnung
Kette+Kasette: würde ich wieder so machen
Dämpfer: keine Ahnung
Gabel: Bestimmt anders =)
Rahmen + Rest: Gartenschlauch + Schwamm dürfte okay sein.


Habe jetzt zum zweiten mal mein neues Rad gesäubert und muss sagen ichbin von sonem Radreiniger echt begeistert gewesen. Eingesprüht, kurz einziehen lassen, abspülen fertig. Gib gut. Was sagt Ihr dazu?

Wie ist das mit dem Rest, welche Anleitungen sind brauchbar und sollte ich Dämpfer und Gabel selbst angehen? Fox sagt ja einschicken oder?

Danke Euch.

p.s. nützliche Links helfen mir sicher auch!


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2012)

Gabel und Dämpfer nach der Tour sauber wischen, etwas brunox auf die Rohre, kurz durchfedern, abwischen, fertig.

Bike ab und an mal über Nacht auf den Kopf stellen damit das Schmieröl in der Gabel wieder oben an die Dichtungen/ Schaumstoffringe läuft.

Dämpfer:
1x im Jahr die Luftkammer warten, dauert 20min, Dichtungen gibt es im freien Handel, soll und kann man selbst machen.

Gabel:
1x im Jahr zerlegen, reinigen und mit neuen Ölen versehen. Staubabstreifer gibt es im freien Handel, andere Dichtungen gehen i. d. R. nicht kaputt.

Wegen der Garantie braucht man sich eigentlich keine Sorgen zu machen, vorausgesetzt man hat nix dabei ruiniert.

Garantie nicht mit Gewährleistung verwechseln!


----------



## Markusdr (29. März 2012)

brunox? Wirklich? Hatte mal vor kurzem in der Bike gelesen glaub ich, dass FOX das zeug nicht gut findet und irgendwer damit seine Gabel geschrotet hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (29. März 2012)

NicArgon schrieb:


> ...Evtl. hat jemand einen Tip mit wieviel Luftdruck ich bei 85 kg fahren muss?...



Wenn es Dir um den Druck im Dämpfer geht, dann fahre ich das R.GT1 mit Fox RP23 bei 85 kg Körpergewicht mit 190 PSI.  Dabei wiegt das Bike in XL und jetzt mit NN in 2.35 ca. 12,5 Kg.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Feldwiesel (29. März 2012)

Von Brunox würde ich die Finger lassen!
Wenn ma ausser Standrohre abputzen auf den Kopf stellen und natürlich Ölwechsel noch was machen möchte:
Standrohre einfach mit Gabelöl einschmieren anstatt mit Brunox.
Oder meine variante mit einer injektionsspritze vorsichtig etwas Gabelöl unter die Staubdichtung spritzen


----------



## thommy_b (29. März 2012)

was soll an Brunox schlecht sein? Verwende ich seit Jahren ohne Probleme?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. März 2012)

Feldwiesel schrieb:


> ...
> Oder meine variante mit einer injektionsspritze vorsichtig etwas Gabelöl unter die Staubdichtung spritzen



Habe ich neulich bei meiner 36er Talas auch mal gemacht.
Hat Wunder gewirkt.   
Allerdings musste ich danach alles neu einstellen.
Luftdruck, Dämpfung ...
War echt ne andere Gabel und zwar endlich eine die sensibel anspricht.
Ich versteh echt nicht warum Fox da am Anfang so wenig Öl dran bzw. rein macht. Nur aus Gewichtsgründen?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2012)

Mit der Brunox- Diskussion hatte ich schon gerechnet.

Brunox soll man nicht zum Schmieren einsetzen, das ist richtig.
Wenn man es so einsetzt wie ich es beschrieben habe, tut es der Gabel gut.

Nach 15 Jahren Brunox und eigener Wartung der Federelemente konnte ich noch NIE das Öl im Schmier- oder Hydrauliköl der Gabel wiederfinden.
Es war nie etwas verdünnt, gequollen oder angegriffen.

Dafür fahre ich manche Gabel schon rd. 25.000km, abgescheuerte Beschichtungen kenne ich nicht.

In einer Zeitschrift stand vor kurzem drin, dass man es nicht nehmen sollte.
In einer etwas älteren Ausgabe haben die Mechaniker der Werksfahrer es hingegen empfohlen.

Es soll ja nur den Dreck oben an den Staubabstreifer lösen, welcher sich dann beim Einfedern hochschiebt.
Danach abwischen und fertig.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Habe ich neulich bei meiner 36er Talas auch mal gemacht.
> Hat Wunder gewirkt.
> Allerdings musste ich danach alles neu einstellen.
> Luftdruck, Dämpfung ...
> ...



Altes Thema!
Gabel zerlegen, auswaschen und mit Motoröl zur Schmierung wieder zusammenbauen.
Danach kenn man das Ding meist nicht wieder.
So manche Talas hat danach sogar den ganzen Federweg genutzt....

Wekseitig ist nicht mehr Öl drin, weil kein Platz ist.
Leider verwendet Fox kein Motoröl, sondern Hydrauliköl.

Schüttet euch keinesfalls mehr Öl rein als angegeben.
Dann geht die Gabel auf Block!


----------



## Markusdr (29. März 2012)

OKay und Ölwechsel einmal im Jahr?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2012)

ich mache das 2x im Jahr.
Frühjahr und Herbst.

Dabei verwende ich für den Winter ein dünneres Öl.


----------



## Markusdr (29. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ich mache das 2x im Jahr.
> Frühjahr und Herbst.
> 
> Dabei verwende ich für den Winter ein dünneres Öl.



Ja, davon habe ich gelesen. Stichwort Motoröl =).



Wie ist es denn mit Bremsbelägen, Bremsöl und natürlich auch diesen Reinigungssprays?

gruß, Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (29. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Altes Thema!
> Gabel zerlegen, auswaschen und mit Motoröl zur Schmierung wieder zusammenbauen.
> Danach kenn man das Ding meist nicht wieder.
> So manche Talas hat danach sogar den ganzen Federweg genutzt....
> ...



Nach RockyRider66 Empfehlung bin ich jetzt auch ein Motoröl-Süchtiger!


----------



## Orakel (29. März 2012)

@Heizer 1980+NicArgon
seit ihr zufrieden mit den MT's?


----------



## heizer1980 (29. März 2012)

Anfangs war ich nicht so zufrieden, habe eine aus der ersten Produktionsserie. Sie haben zwar einen zum stehen gebracht, aber irgendwie fehlte etwas Biss. 
Irgandwann hab ich hier im Forum gelesen, dass die erste Serie Beläge Produktionsdifferenzen aufweisen und Magura diese auch umtauscht. Hab ich dann auch gemacht. Während des Einfahrens bin ich dann auch prombt mal über den Lenker abgestiegen.

Ich find sie gut.

Die MT4 sind es hauptsächlich geworden, weil sie die Hebelweitenverstellung haben und sie farblich zum Rad passen.

Im Gegensatz zu meiner Formula RX1 (nur demontiert worden wegen der Geräuschbildung) ist der Druckpunkt recht nah am Lenker, aber wenn man sich einmal daran gewöhnt hat, dann fällst einem nicht mehr auf und es vermittelt einem das Gefühl, dass die Bremskraft besser dosiert werden kann.

Knackpunkt, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, scheint jedoch die Entlüftungsschraube aus Kunststoff zu sein. Magura hat das Drehmoment anfangs mit 1Nm angegeben, darauf hin sind wohl einige Schrauben abgerissen. Mittlerweile ist die Ansage raus, die Entlüftungsschraube mit 0,5Nm anzuziehen.


----------



## Orakel (29. März 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Knackpunkt, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, scheint jedoch die Entlüftungsschraube aus Kunststoff zu sein. Magura hat das Drehmoment anfangs mit 1Nm angegeben, darauf hin sind wohl einige Schrauben abgerissen. Mittlerweile ist die Ansage raus, die Entlüftungsschraube mit 0,5Nm anzuziehen.


ich gehörte dazu  beim Leitungen kürzen mit dem Händler zusammen den Torx angesetzt, ruckzuck war die Torxaufnahme rund gedreht, auf der anderen seite probiert, ohne probleme lies sie sich lösen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2012)

Ich bin viele Jahre Magura Scheibenbremsen gefahren.
Leider haben die Jungs irgendwie den Anschluss verloren und konstruieren nicht mehr so zuverlässig, schade.
Fahre jetzt Shimano.


----------



## heizer1980 (29. März 2012)

Ja Shimano scheint mit der neuen Serie einen guten Wurf gemacht zu haben, einer aus der Runde bei denen ich schonmal mitfahre hat die XTR mit den XT Scheiben und ist mehr als begeistert.

Kleiner Zwischenstand zum Thema Trigger und Bremsgriffe drehen von Gestern, "Umbau" ist erfolgt, die Probefahrt muss leider bis Sonntag warten. Und wenn ich schonmal Werkzeug in der Hand hatte, habe ich mir eine abgeänderte Version des Zorrocarry´s für den Sommer gebastelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (30. März 2012)

Ich komme ja von den V-Brakes jetzt zur neuen XT-Scheibe, aber ich muss sagen ich bin echt begeistert. Ein Freund fährt noch ne alte Clara und einer ne Loise und einer die Avid Elixir 5 und ich muss sagen ich finde meine um Welten besser. Bissiger und besser zu dosieren, keine Geräusche und sehr entspannt.

gruß, Markus


----------



## Kiefer (30. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @heizer:
> 
> Sei mir nicht böse, aber mit Cockpit würde ich KEINEN Trail fahren!
> Du musst ja mit 2 Fingern bremsen?
> ...



Top !!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1090586



@Rocky/at021971
   Wieder was dazu gelernt 

Schönes Wochenende
Thomas


----------



## Mr. Hide (31. März 2012)

So, seit gestern bin ich auch Besitzer eines Rotwild 29ers. Es löst mein 7 Jahre altes Stumpjumper Fully ab.

Es handelt sich um ein R.Ci FS 29 Pro (was für ein furchtbarer Name, ich denke, ich werde es Horst-Kevin nennen ). Rahmengrösse M, Gewicht mit Pedalen wie abgebildet 13,15 KG.

Ansonsten folgendes zum Rad: Die Laufräder sind nicht die originalen DT. Diese sind momentan laut Rotwild für ca. 4 Wochen nicht lieferbar. Mein überaus netter Händler hat mir zur Überbrückung ein paar American Classic Laufräder eingebaut. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt von der Optik nicht so begeistert wie er, da ich es eher dezent mag (sorry Torsten ) Daher freue ich mich schon auf die schwarzen DT-Laufräder. Ich hätte auch für ca. 500 Euro Aufpreis die DT Tricon 1550 nehmen können, aber das war es mir nicht Wert.
Geändert ist der Sattel in einen SQULAB 611 und dir Griffe sind von SIXPACK.

Ich bin noch keinen Meter mit dem Rad gefahren, dass kommt dann morgen. Der Gabelschaft wird sicher später noch gekürzt, jetzt muss ich erst mal meine Sitzposition auf dem Rad finden.

Das Fotografieren war bei dem Wind heute nicht ganz einfach. Wie man sieht, habe ich einen speziellen Spatenständer benötigt 
Lange Rede, wenig Sinn, hier nun die Bilder:



























und im Ganzen


----------



## Snowman_NA (31. März 2012)

@mr. hide: 

glückwunsch zum neuen bike! 
also ich stimme dir zu...mir gefallen die weißen felgen auch nicht wirklich. bin aber auch ein schwarz-fan.

das ist wirklich ein M? sieht von den proportionen gut aus...hätte eher auf L getippt. nur kann ich mich bei den rotwild 29ern immer noch nicht damit anfreunden, wie unter- und oberrohr zusammenlaufen. aber das ist ja sowieso geschmackssache.

also dann viel spaß mit dem neuen bike. 
berichte mal von deiner ausfahrt morgen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2012)

schicke fotos von einem schicken bike!
viel spaß damit....


----------



## Mr. Hide (31. März 2012)

Ja, das ist ein M, ich bin 1,80 M und liege genau zwischen M und L. Ich habe mich für das kleiner entschieden, damit das Rad etwas wendiger ist und ich lieber etwas aufrechter sitze.

Ich finde das Zusammentreffen von Unter- und Oberrohr auch nicht besonders gelungen, allerdings sieht es beim L noch gestreckter aus. Ich war vorgestern im Werk in Dieburg und habe den Rahmen direkt abgeholt, damit das Rad noch vor dem Wochenende fertig wurde 

Werde von der Ausfahrt berichten.


----------



## TOM4 (31. März 2012)

Der schöööne rasen!! 
Schaut gut aus - ich find die laufräder sehr schön - sind ein nette farbtupfer zum schwarzen rahmen!

Und ich muss sagen die neuen shimano bremsen gefallen mir immer besser!
Ich konnte heute die xtr trail auf einem x2 mal probeziehen (wir haben gerade den vienna air king + bikefestival) und muss sagen der hebel und die haptik usw. sind extrem schön und ich muss mal in mich gehen und mir eventuell neue bremsen leisten (obwohl ich ja magura fan bin)!


----------



## SirRHadfield (31. März 2012)

Letztes Wochenende war ich mal in Stuttgart zum Biken, wußtet Ihr, daß es dort einen Rotwildpark gibt? Hab mich gleich wohlgefühlt...


----------



## grosser (31. März 2012)

Mr. Hide schrieb:


> So, seit gestern bin ich auch Besitzer eines Rotwild 29ers. Es löst mein 7 Jahre altes Stumpjumper Fully ab.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Bike!
Noch ein Beinharter hier im Forum.
Ja, der Thorsten steht halt auf weiß, ich bin auch mehr fürs Schwarze.
Gruß


----------



## -LUTZ- (1. April 2012)

ich kÃ¶nnte den R.X2 Rahmen (carbon) fÃ¼r 1200â¬ bekommen
Zustand: Neu
Mit Rechnung & Garantie.
Allerdings OHNE DÃMPFER.

Ich bin das Rotwild bisher noch nicht gefahren. Es wÃ¤re fÃ¼r mich also ein "Blindkauf". Gelesen habe ich jedoch viel viel positives Ã¼ber das X2.

Was meint Ihr ? Ist der Preis ok ? Ist der Rahmen gut ? Kaufen oder nicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (1. April 2012)

Nimm ihn! Wenn nicht und der rahmen ist gr. M, dann gib dem verkäufer meine daten (per pm)

Gruß tom


----------



## Orakel (1. April 2012)

-LUTZ- schrieb:


> ich könnte den R.X2 Rahmen (carbon) für 1200 bekommen
> Zustand: Neu
> Mit Rechnung & Garantie.
> Allerdings OHNE DÄMPFER.
> ...


heisst Neu=ungefahren?
Die 1200 sind Oke.
Hol ihn dir


----------



## Orakel (1. April 2012)

SirRHadfield schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende war ich mal in Stuttgart zum Biken, wußtet Ihr, daß es dort einen Rotwildpark gibt? Hab mich gleich wohlgefühlt...


jiep, ich zumindest weiss es dass es dort nen Rotwildpark gibt.
Isch des 1erle beinaoh mit dor durchganga


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. April 2012)

Naja, 1.200,-â¬ fÃ¼r einen Rahmen ohne DÃ¤mpfer?

Er muss ja noch einiges fÃ¼r den passenden DÃ¤mpfer hinlegen, der ist nicht von der Stange!
Da ist er schnell bei 1.700,-â¬.

Da wÃ¼rde ich mich um ein neues Bike mit Garantie umsehen.


----------



## Orakel (1. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Naja, 1.200,- für einen Rahmen ohne Dämpfer?
> 
> Er muss ja noch einiges für den passenden Dämpfer hinlegen, der ist nicht von der Stange!
> Da ist er schnell bei 1.700,-.
> ...


das wären dann immerhin 900 weniger (2599)
das mit der Garantie "könnte" ein problem "sein" bezieht sich ja auf den Erstbesitzer


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. April 2012)

Ich hab die preise für ein Neubike nicht im Kopf.
Aber meist ist es doch deutlich günstiger ein Komplettbike in der günstigsten Ausstattung zu kaufen und dann anzupassen?


----------



## Orakel (1. April 2012)

die 2599â¬ sind fÃ¼r den Rahmen, +Gabel+Steuersatz


----------



## at021971 (1. April 2012)

-LUTZ- schrieb:


> ich kÃ¶nnte den R.X2 Rahmen (carbon) fÃ¼r 1200â¬ bekommen
> Zustand: Neu
> Mit Rechnung & Garantie.
> Allerdings OHNE DÃMPFER.
> ...


 
Ohne Garantie, denn die bekommt nur der Erstbesitzer! Und ohne DÃ¤mpfer macht den Rahmen, wie Rocky schon sagt, gut 500 EUR teurer. Und dann wÃ¤re noch die Frage, von wann er denn ist? Ist er von 2011, dann wÃ¼rde ich mich eher mal bei den gÃ¼nstigen Rotwild HÃ¤ndlern wie www.s-tec-sports.de und www.fun-corner.de oder www.schaltwerk-bikes.de umsehen und einen neuen mit Garantie kaufen.


----------



## giles (1. April 2012)

Aus meinen Augen auch nur sinnvoll bei einer gut gefüllten, hochwertigen Restekiste.
Habe letztes Jahr mein x1 auch aufgebaut, an Hand eines Rahmensets, es hätte preislich genauso gut ein Komplettrad werden können. Wobei ich da noch den Erlös für die Neuteile, welche ich nicht wollte abgezogen hätte müssen werde. Rein rechnerisch wäre dieses billiger geworden. Hab es jetzt beim Argon so gemacht und die Annahme hatte sich bestätigt.
Auch der Garantiepunkt ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

Daher +1 zu Rockys Tip, die nicht benötigten Teile verkaufen und die gewünschten anbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (1. April 2012)

also dass das mit dem aprilwetter so wörtlich zu nehmen ist, hätt ich nicht gedacht!

und ich hab schon die sommer reifen aufgezogen!



....die heutige ausfahrt


----------



## Scapin (1. April 2012)

Hallo*,
gehört wahrscheinlich nicht hier her:

Habe eine neue Rotwild Hose in XL zu verschenken. Ist schon was älter.




Bei Interesse PN.

VG
Martin


----------



## -LUTZ- (1. April 2012)

@at021971: Ich wäre der Erstkäufer (würde vom Händler kaufen) und die Rechnung würde auch mich ausgestellt werden.
@at021971: Der rahmen ist ein 2011er
@RockyRider66: Was kostet ein passender Dämpfer ? Kann ich nicht einfach einen Fox RP2 nehmen mit 200mm einbaulänge ?? Was ist anders beim X2 ?


----------



## at021971 (1. April 2012)

-LUTZ- schrieb:


> @at021971: Ich wäre der Erstkäufer (würde vom Händler kaufen) und die Rechnung würde auch mich ausgestellt werden.
> @at021971: Der rahmen ist ein 2011er...


 
Im dem Fall sehe ich keine Probleme mehr. ich würde aber mal um ein Gefühl für den Marktpreis zu bekommen, mit www.Schaltwerk-Bikes.de Kontakt aufnehmen. Der hat dort auch 2011er R.X2 FS Rahmen in S, M und L zu Sonderkonditionen. Den wahren Preis erfährst Du aber nur durch Anruf oder Mail.



-LUTZ- schrieb:


> @RockyRider66: Was kostet ein passender Dämpfer ? Kann ich nicht einfach einen Fox RP2 nehmen mit 200mm einbaulänge ?? Was ist anders beim X2 ?


 
Gemäß dem Google Shopping Portal bekommst Du den RP2 derzeit für 529 EUR. Wenn ich schon die Wahl hätte, würde ich eh den RP23 nehmen. Den bekommst Du mit 469 EUR sogar etwas günstiger. Du benötigst einen in der Dimension 200 x 50 mm. Hinzu kommen noch das notwenige Einbauset.


----------



## prodigy (1. April 2012)

So wie es aussieht, findet das Rotwild Treffen in Weyher wohl ohne ein Rotwild (C2) weniger statt 

Das Ergebnis nach den ersten paar Kilometern einrollen auf Forststraße - beim kurzen Pausenstopp entdeckt und danach den gleichen Weg zurück.
Vertrauen habe ich in die Sache nicht mehr...

Was meint Ihr, nur ein Riss im Lack, Gelcoat oder tatsächlich so schlimm wie es aussieht = Totalschaden?


----------



## -LUTZ- (1. April 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Im dem Fall sehe ich keine Probleme mehr. ich würde aber mal um ein Gefühl für den Marktpreis zu bekommen, mit www.Schaltwerk-Bikes.de Kontakt aufnehmen. Der hat dort auch 2011er R.X2 FS Rahmen in S, M und L zu Sonderkonditionen. Den wahren Preis erfährst Du aber nur durch Anruf oder Mail.
> 
> 
> 
> Gemäß dem Google Shopping Portal bekommst Du den RP2 derzeit für 529 EUR. Wenn ich schon die Wahl hätte, würde ich eh den RP23 nehmen. Den bekommst Du mit 469 EUR sogar etwas günstiger. Du benötigst einen in der Dimension 200 x 50 mm. Hinzu kommen noch das notwenige Einbauset.



Dank Dir für die Antworten!!!!! 
Der hier mit 50,8 mm Hub geht nicht ?
http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p8007_Daempfer-Fox-Float-R-2011.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (1. April 2012)

Passen würde der schon, aber Du würdest auf ProPedal oder Lockout verzichten. Bei einem 150 mm Bike vielleicht nicht für alle Fälle die richtige Lösung. Das die dort im Text ProPedal erwähnen ist meines Erachtens falsch. Ein Float R hat dieses nicht.


----------



## -LUTZ- (1. April 2012)

Wie schauts denn mit dem aus
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fox-FLOAT-RP...hrradteile&hash=item5d32effb09#ht_5212wt_1283

hat zwar 57mm hub, aber würde der gehen ?


----------



## at021971 (1. April 2012)

Würde wohl, wenn er die 57 mm Hub nutzt, zu mehr Federweg führen. Also ~170 anstatt 150 mm.


----------



## at021971 (1. April 2012)

Das wäre einer der passt:  http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fox-Float-RP...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item27bf299819


----------



## heizer1980 (1. April 2012)

@ TOM4

tja so verschieden ist Deutschland, mal ein kleiner Eindruck von meiner Rund heute






Um die 20°C laut meinem ROX, aber im Wind war es etwas kühler.

@ Rocky

Danke für Deinen Tip mit der Position Trigger und Bremshebel, mit einem  Finger mehr am Lenker läst es sich besser Trailen


----------



## Bolzer1711 (1. April 2012)

prodigy schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr, nur ein Riss im Lack, Gelcoat oder tatsächlich so schlimm wie es aussieht = Totalschaden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grosser (1. April 2012)

prodigy schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, findet das Rotwild Treffen in Weyher wohl ohne ein Rotwild (C2) weniger statt



Hallo prodigy,
sieht ja schei??e aus!
Nimm gleich morgen Kontakt mit RW auf, dann könnte es doch noch klappen!
Hatte mich schon auf ein paar bekannte Gesichter gefreut.
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## prodigy (1. April 2012)

hallo Dieter,
bin echt traurig wegen dem schönen Teil  und hoffe nur, dass es keine Probleme mit der Garantie Abwicklung gibt.
Der Schaden sieht auf jeden Fall heftiger aus, wie das Problem was einige hatten am Sattelrohr.

Das C2 ist eigentlich von Rodenstein Bikes - kann man sich auch direkt an Rotwild wenden?
Wenn ja, hast Du da einen Ansprechpartner/Telefonnummer?

Viele Grüße,
Uli





grosser schrieb:


> Hallo prodigy,
> sieht ja schei??e aus!
> Nimm gleich morgen Kontakt mit RW auf, dann könnte es doch noch klappen!
> Hatte mich schon auf ein paar bekannte Gesichter gefreut.
> ...


----------



## grosser (1. April 2012)

prodigy schrieb:


> hallo Dieter,
> bin echt traurig wegen dem schönen Teil  und hoffe nur, dass es keine Probleme mit der Garantie Abwicklung gibt.
> Der Schaden sieht auf jeden Fall heftiger aus, wie das Problem was einige hatten am Sattelrohr.
> 
> ...



Hallo Uli,
schau dir den Beitrag von Deichfräse an, er hatte schon nach 3 Tagen einen Ersatzrahmen!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9335291#post9335291


----------



## prodigy (1. April 2012)

Danke für die Hilfe Dieter   - hatte ich irgendwie überlesen und wir mir somit unbekannt.

Ich werde berichten wie es weitergeht..

Gruß, Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (1. April 2012)

@Prodidy:
Wende dich bessr an deinen HÃ¤ndler damit er Kontakt mit Rotwild aufnimmt.
Endkunden werden dort nicht gerne direkt verarztet.
Danach kÃ¶nntest du nach Absprache ggf. auch selbst hinfahren, geht halt schneller.
Vielleicht hat man auch ein Ersatzbike fÃ¼r dich?

FALLS DIE JUNGS VON ROTWILD HIER MITLESEN SOLLTEN:
IHR DÃRFT UNS SEHR GERNE IN DER PFALZ BESUCHEN UND MIT BIKEN!!!!!

Zum DÃ¤mpfer:
Es ist nicht damit getan, einfach einen Fox RP2 oder RP23 reinzuhÃ¤ngen.
Du brauchst:
a) richtige Abmessungen
b) richtiges Rebountune (ist am DÃ¤mpfer vermerkt)
c) richtiges Velocitytune (ist am DÃ¤mpfer vermerkt)
d) die richige Luftkammer (hier mittlere Kammer, XV1)
e) den richtigen Boostdruck (ist auch am DÃ¤mpfer vermerkt)

Wenn ihc recht recht informiert bin ist im X2 folgendes verbaut:
Rebound = M
Velocity = M
Luftkammer = XV1
Boostdruck = 175psi

Ein StandarddÃ¤mpfer hat M/M, 200psi.
Der Umbau kostet einen Service + ca 60,-â¬ fÃ¼rs Unshimen.

Bei 200psi  statt 175psi hast etwas mehr Durchschlagschutz, ist aber nicht so gravierend.
Boostdruck pendelt zwischen 175psi und 400psi.

Ab 2012 haben wohl nicht alle Modelle ein BoostValve.
Daher kann es sein, dass man auch die anderen Tunes anpassen muss.
Also nicht einfach mal bei Ebay was schieÃen!


----------



## -LUTZ- (2. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Zum Dämpfer:
> Es ist nicht damit getan, einfach einen Fox RP2 oder RP23 reinzuhängen.
> Du brauchst:
> a) richtige Abmessungen
> ...




Danke für die Ausführungen. 
Kann ich denn auch einen DT-Swiss Dämpfer verwenden ? Da gibt es so einen Krams wie Rebound, Velocity, etc nicht, oder ?
Z.b. so einen 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct_expired.php?product=352323

Oder einen Rock Shox Monarch ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. April 2012)

Lass die Finger vom DT.
Da bekommst du ein Schaukelpferd ohne Highspeedzugstufe.
AuÃerdem eine eine Negativkammer mit Elasomergummi statt Luft.
Alte technik die schon lÃ¤nger nicht mehr gebaut wir.

Bei Rockshox wirst du auf Ã¤hnliche Tunes treffen.
Allerdings habe ich alle bisher gefahrenen RS als zu stark gedÃ¤mpft empfunden.
Waren nicht so lebhaft.

Was du machen kannst:
Such dir einen Ã¤lteren RP2 oder RP23 mit passender LÃ¤nge und passender Luftkammer.
Tunes egal, er darf auch eine defekte Hydraulik haben.

Den schickst du dann nach Englang zu "Push" bzw. "TFT".
Online suchst du dir einen termin aus und wirst dabei nach Bike, Fahrergewicht, Fahrstil, WÃ¼nschen/ Vorlieben gefragt. (ankreuzen).

Dann bekommst du einen Packetaufkleber und ab die Post.
10 Tage spÃ¤ter bekommst du einen komplett Ã¼berholten DÃ¤mpfer mit komplett neuem Innenleben zurÃ¼ck.
Der alte Kran liegt in einer TÃ¼te bei.

Dann hast du einen getunten DÃ¤mpfer der genau auf dich abgestimmt ist.
Die Innereien fÃ¼hren dann zu einem Fahrverhalten, dass du mit keinem SeriendÃ¤mpfer hast!
Kostet rd. 200,-.â¬.
Sollte dir die Abstimmung nicht zusagen, kannst du ihn eine gewisse Zeit wieder kostenlos zurÃ¼ckschicken und Ã¤ndern lassen.


----------



## chris-2 (2. April 2012)

Hier mal eine Frage an die X1/2-Fahrer.
Habt Ihr keine Probleme mit der niedrigen Tretlagerhöhe?
Mir war vor dem Kauf bewusst, dass das Tretlager sehr tief ist.
Aber nach dem Vergleich der Geometriedaten mit meinem Stumpjumper sah ich da kein Problem. Nun bin ich das X1 ein paar mal gefahren und denke die richtige Dämpfer-Einstellung gefunden zu haben (235PSI bei 95kg, Rotwild schreibt 210PSI). Im Vergleich zu meinem Stumpjumper muss ich richtig aufpassen dass ich mit den Pedalen nicht aufsetze.
Ich bin ca. 1 cm tiefer (im Fahrbetrieb), was ein massiver Unterschied ist.
Jetzt hab ich schon über eine 36er Gabel nachgedacht. Wegen des dann erforderlichen Laufradumbaus wäre das aber nicht gerade günstig.
Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Vette08 (2. April 2012)

@ Chris: Ich habe mir schon in der Kurve Pins aus meinen Pedalen rausgehauen. Beim Überfahren von Wurzeln muss ich auch etwas aufpassen (Uphill). Habe also ähnliches festgestellt. Ich finde es aber nicht als sonderlich störend. 
Ob eine Gabel mit mehr FW den gewünschten Erfolg hat, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich fahre aktuell eine 140er Talas.


----------



## Vette08 (2. April 2012)

Richie Schley - X2 - Made in Taiwan

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Richie-Schley-Made-in-Taiwan-video-2012.html


----------



## chris-2 (2. April 2012)

Vette08 schrieb:


> @ Chris: Ich habe mir schon in der Kurve Pins aus meinen Pedalen rausgehauen. Beim Überfahren von Wurzeln muss ich auch etwas aufpassen (Uphill). Habe also ähnliches festgestellt. Ich finde es aber nicht als sonderlich störend.
> Ob eine Gabel mit mehr FW den gewünschten Erfolg hat, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich fahre aktuell eine 140er Talas.


 
Die Kurven sind mein Hauptproblem, da kann es einen richtig aushebeln.
Bei einer 140er Talas ist das Bike ja noch tiefer.
Ne 160er bringt das Bike etwas höher und würde den Lenkwinkel aus meiner Sicht positiv beinflussen.


----------



## morei (2. April 2012)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Frage an die X1/2-Fahrer.
> Habt Ihr keine Probleme mit der niedrigen Tretlagerhöhe?



Doch, man muss schon aufpassen wie in Kurven oder grobem Terrain die Pedale stehen, treten kann man auch nicht immer. 
Meine Pedale sehen auch schon übel mitgenommen aus und ich hab auch immer bissel Bammel irgendwo stärker hängen zu bleiben. 
Aber man gewöhnt sich dran ...


----------



## Orakel (2. April 2012)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Frage an die X1/2-Fahrer.
> Habt Ihr keine Probleme mit der niedrigen Tretlagerhöhe?
> Mir war vor dem Kauf bewusst, dass das Tretlager sehr tief ist.
> Nun bin ich das X1 ein paar mal gefahren und denke die richtige Dämpfer-Einstellung gefunden zu haben (235PSI bei 95kg, Rotwild schreibt 210PSI). Im Vergleich zu meinem Stumpjumper muss ich richtig aufpassen dass ich mit den Pedalen nicht aufsetze.
> Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?


war an meinem X1 ,ist an meinem X2 genauso, abundan bleibst halt an einer Wurzel hängen. Wenn mans weiss, stellt man den Fahrstil ein wenig um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (2. April 2012)

@prodigy
sieht mir eher nach Riss im Lack aus.
Sieht nach einer ganz schön dicken Lackschicht aus, anhand der Tiefe des Risses.


----------



## giles (2. April 2012)

Ich hab in Kurven die Pedale immer waagerecht  

Mich hat es in den ersten Wochen mehrmals aus dem Rad gehebelt


----------



## chris-2 (2. April 2012)

In richtigen Kurven trete ich ja nicht in die Pedale. Pedalieren in leichter Schräglage war aber bisher nie ein Problem. Dann muss ich mich jetzt wohl umgewöhnen.
Mit welchen Druck fahrt Ihr eure Dämpfer, damit meine ich vorwiegend X1/2-Fahrer um 95kg?


----------



## grosser (2. April 2012)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Frage an die X1/2-Fahrer.
> Habt Ihr keine Probleme mit der niedrigen Tretlagerhöhe?



Rahmengröße S, 160mm Federweg und Kurbellänge 70mm keine Probleme beim X1. Dafür habe ich öfters Bodenkontakt mit dem Pedal beim Treten im Gelände auf dem C1! In der Kurve/Schräglage trete ich kaum/nicht.


----------



## Orakel (2. April 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Rahmengröße S, 160mm Federweg und Kurbellänge 70mm keine Probleme beim X1. Dafür habe ich öfters Bodenkontakt mit dem Pedal beim Treten im Gelände auf dem C1! In der Kurve/Schräglage trete ich kaum/nicht.


70mm Kurbellänge ist arg kurz 
was hast du für Beine


----------



## giles (2. April 2012)

fahrfertig 93 kg (noch) 220 psi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris-2 (2. April 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Rahmengröße S, 160mm Federweg und Kurbellänge 70mm keine Probleme beim X1. Dafür habe ich öfters Bodenkontakt mit dem Pedal beim Treten im Gelände auf dem C1! In der Kurve/Schräglage trete ich kaum/nicht.



Mit der Kombination hat man natürlich keine Probleme.
Aber bei 1,93m sind 170mm Kurbellänge keine Alternative.


----------



## grosser (2. April 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> 70mm Kurbellänge ist arg kurz
> was hast du für Beine



Hast recht! so kurz sind die Beine doch nicht. -->170mm


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. April 2012)

Das Aufsetzen kenne ich vom E1 auch.
So manche blamable Eskimorolle hab ich schon hinter mir!
(Ist der Kompromiss für den flachen Lenkwinkel, sonst wirden die Bikes sauträge)

Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren schon geschrieben, dass ich die Dämpferabstimmung für Bike >85- 90kg als grenzwertig halte.
Man braucht viel Druck und der Dämpfer gibt dann trotzdem nach schnell den Federweg frei.
Manni Stromfred ist halt nicht schwer genung.

Das ist aber absolut kein Problem!!!
Versucht mal das:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showth...+DHX+Air+Tuning+f%FCr+mehr+mittleren+Federweg 

Danach ist der Dämpfer deutlich progressiver und kann sogar mit etwas weniger Druck gefahren werden.


----------



## chris-2 (3. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Danach ist der Dämpfer deutlich progressiver und kann sogar mit etwas weniger Druck gefahren werden.


 
Danke für den Tip. Ich werd mir das mal durchlesen. Habe vorab noch eine Frage. Wird durch eine Verkleinerung der Luftkammer nicht generell das Ansprechverhalten verschlechtert?


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2012)

Nein, auf keinen Fall.
Du verringerst nur das Luftvolumen, womit der Dämpfer etwas progressiver wird.
Fox bietet ja auch verschieden große Luftkammern an (schau mal in meine Galerie).
Zusätzlich hat Fox noch Spacer für die Kammer im Programm.

Du wirst daher mit weniger Druck fahren können, also eher sensibleres Ansprechen.


----------



## chris-2 (3. April 2012)

Ich glaube ich versuche es zuerst einmal mit den Spacern, das ist weniger drastisch. Muss sie nur noch ausfindig machen.
Bike-Components hat Sie im Programm, aber nicht vorrätig.
Bei Toxoholics im Online-Shop zeigt die Ampel auch rot.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2012)

Das haälte ich für absoluten Blödsinn.
Den Kunststoffstreifen kannst du einsetzen, ohne die kammer überhaupt abschrauben zu müssen.
Da es deinen Dämpfer auch mit kleiner Luftkammer gibt, kannst du die Zusatzspalt getrost komplett ausfüllen.
Dem Dämpfer passiert nix, der Umbau kostet nix, das Volumen ist variabel, was willst du mehr?

Nimm dir eine alte Plastikflasche mit etwa 1mm Wandstärke und schneid dir was passendes.


----------



## chris-2 (3. April 2012)

Ok, dann werd ich heute mal basteln. 
Gib es was zu beachten, oder einfach nur die Zusatzkammer runter, mit ausreichend großem Kunststoffstreifen füllen, Dichtung fetten und wieder drauf schieben?


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2012)

Vorher Luft ablassen.
Die Kammer klebt gerne etwas fest, also mit Schmackes mal drehen und ziehen.
Ggf. etwas brunox dran.
Das wars schon


----------



## -LUTZ- (3. April 2012)

An alle X2 Fahrer:
Wie sind EUre Dämpfer konfiguriert ?

Rebound = M  ?
Velocity = M  ??
Luftkammer = XV1  ??
Boostdruck = 175psi  ??

kann das so jeder bestätigen ?

(muss mir einen Dämpfer zulegen und will sicher gehen das richtige zu kaufen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2012)

im x1 2010 ist es so


----------



## grosser (3. April 2012)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Ok, dann werd ich heute mal basteln.
> Gib es was zu beachten, oder einfach nur die Zusatzkammer runter, mit ausreichend großem Kunststoffstreifen füllen, Dichtung fetten und wieder drauf schieben?



Für das Tuning-Kit müsstest du den Dämpfer öffnen (siehe Link)! 
Das bleibt dir bei der Zusatzkammer erspart!

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/tech-tuesday-How-to-Install-a-Fox-Air-Volume-Spacer-2011.html


----------



## chris-2 (3. April 2012)

-LUTZ- schrieb:


> An alle X2 Fahrer:
> Wie sind EUre Dämpfer konfiguriert ?
> 
> Rebound = M  ?
> ...


 

Mein 2012er X1 hat ebenfalls diese Konfiguration (Größe XL).

So, die Luftkammer ist mit einem Kunststoffstreifen verkleinert. 2x25x135, das entspricht etwa einem mittleren Luftkammer-Spacer. Auf die nächste Ausfahrt bin ich echt gespannt.


----------



## Vette08 (3. April 2012)

Heute bei bestem Wetter im Aachener Wald ... Da vergisst man die paar Pedalaufsetzer


----------



## Dirk Nennen (4. April 2012)

Vette08 schrieb:


> Heute bei bestem Wetter im Aachener Wald ... Da vergisst man die paar Pedalaufsetzer



OH, der Pelzerturm (oder das was übrig ist) 
Bin seit letztem Herbst nicht mehr im Aachener Wald gewesen, wie sind denn die Trails?
Alles frei, oder haben die "Waldarbeiter" noch so einige Hindernisse gelegt?

Gruß aus Würselen
Dirk


----------



## heizer1980 (4. April 2012)

Ja vom Pelzerturm gehen schon nette Wegerl runter ;-)


----------



## Dirk Nennen (4. April 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Ja vom Pelzerturm gehen schon nette Wegerl runter ;-)





Na sowas, so viele Rotwild-Ritter im Aachener Wald?


----------



## Sauerlandradler (4. April 2012)

Hallo,

  nachdem ich mir nahezu den ganzen Thread durchgelesen habe, bestärkt mich das bei meinem Vorhaben, ein X1 in L zu kaufen. Plan ist ein neuer Rahmen und eine Talas 150. Der Rest ist vorhanden. Das Aufsetzen der Pedalen kenne ich von meinem Votec und es beunruhigt mich nicht. Anders sieht es beim Lack aus. Ist der echt so empfindlich? Bin bisher eine solide Pulverbeschichtung gewöhnt. Warum sehe ich so viele X1 mit einer Lenkerüberhöhung? Bisher fahre ich mit großer Sattelüberhöhung. Empfiehlt sich das nicht? Der Lenker wird der Vector Carbon werden, welcher recht flach gebaut ist. Den vorhanden 110mm Vorbau müsste ich wohl auf 70 reduzieren. 
  Zum Thema LRS kann ich Felix Wolf absolut empfehlen. Fahre seit über einem Jahr eine Kombination aus Acros A-Hub 74 und ZTR Flow mit CX-Ray-Speiche tubeless ohne einen einzigen Schlag. Diese Kombi wiegt 1710g; ich selbst wiege 85 kg nackt. Individualaufbau in Abhängigkeit von Fahrer, Fahrstil und Einsatz sowie persönlichen Vorlieben sollte man einem Standardsatz vorziehen. Beim Rad bauen wir ja auch individuell auf und preislich muss das nicht schlechter sein. Egal ob beim Wolf oder bei GL.

  Muss ich beim Kauf etwas beachten? Beispielsweise 2012er Gabel/Dämpfer? In Cochem bin ich preislich sicher gut aufgehoben, oder kennt jemand aktuell andere, tolle Preise?

  Viele Grüße, Jens


----------



## Vette08 (4. April 2012)

Das schreit ja nach einer gemeinsamen Ritter-Ausfahrt .

Die Trails im Aachener Wald sind "barriere-frei" und gestern staubtrocken, ist vielleicht noch zu früh im Jahr für die Waldarbeiter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2012)

Vette08 schrieb:


> Das schreit ja nach einer gemeinsamen Ritter-Ausfahrt .



Die findet doch demnächst statt!!!!!
Vom 21.- 23. April im Pfälzer Wald bei Landau.
Einfach PM, dann gibt es Info.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (4. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die findet doch demnächst statt!!!!!
> Vom 21.- 23. April im Pfälzer Wald bei Landau.
> Einfach PM, dann gibt es Info.



Na klar, aber der Pfälzer Wald ist halt nicht ums Eck! 
Wäre aber dabei gewesen, wenn ich an diesem Wochenende nicht mit unserem Team unterwegs gewesen wäre.

@ Vette08
Na dann müssen wir mal sehen, wie (bzw. wann) wir das mal organisieren im Aachener Wald.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Orakel (4. April 2012)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem ich mir nahezu den ganzen Thread durchgelesen habe, bestärkt mich das bei meinem Vorhaben, ein X1 in L zu kaufen. Plan ist ein neuer Rahmen und eine Talas 150. Der Rest ist vorhanden. Das Aufsetzen der Pedalen kenne ich von meinem Votec und es beunruhigt mich nicht. Anders sieht es beim Lack aus. Ist der echt so empfindlich? Bin bisher eine solide Pulverbeschichtung gewöhnt. Warum sehe ich so viele X1 mit einer Lenkerüberhöhung? Bisher fahre ich mit großer Sattelüberhöhung. Empfiehlt sich das nicht? Der Lenker wird der Vector Carbon werden, welcher recht flach gebaut ist. Den vorhanden 110mm Vorbau müsste ich wohl auf 70 reduzieren.
> Zum Thema LRS kann ich Felix Wolf absolut empfehlen. Fahre seit über einem Jahr eine Kombination aus Acros A-Hub 74 und ZTR Flow mit CX-Ray-Speiche tubeless ohne einen einzigen Schlag. Diese Kombi wiegt 1710g; ich selbst wiege 85 kg nackt. Individualaufbau in Abhängigkeit von Fahrer, Fahrstil und Einsatz sowie persönlichen Vorlieben sollte man einem Standardsatz vorziehen. Beim Rad bauen wir ja auch individuell auf und preislich muss das nicht schlechter sein. Egal ob beim Wolf oder bei GL.
> ...


gegenüber einer Pulverbeschichtung musst du Abstriche machen bei einer Naßlackierung (egal bei welchem Hersteller).
Empfindlich würde ich jetzt soo net sagen, wenn du von einem Pulverbeschichteten Rahmen kommst (wie ich damals) ist man kleine Lackabplatzer einfach nicht gewöhnt.
Ein AM wird eher mit Lenkerüberhöhung gefahren und mit aufrechterer Sitzhaltung. Vorbau sollte zwischen 60-70mm haben.
Du brauchst ein Pressfit Innenlager, das Steuerrohr ist Getapert 1,5-1 1,8"


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2012)

Der Nasslack von Rotwild ist anfällig gegen Steinschlag, wie bei den meisten Nasslacken auch.

Ich habe ein Rocky Mountain Slayer ebenfalls mit Nasslacklackierung.
Der ist wie ersten Tag, keine Abplatzer nach 5 Jahren.
Möglich ist es also...


----------



## Runterberger (4. April 2012)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Ok, dann werd ich heute mal basteln.
> Gib es was zu beachten, oder einfach nur die Zusatzkammer runter, mit ausreichend großem Kunststoffstreifen füllen, Dichtung fetten und wieder drauf schieben?



Hi Chris,

und funktioniert es wie gewünscht?!
Wie du sicher weißt geht es mit meinem E 1 genauso. 
Evtl kannst du mit beim Dämpfer tuning behilflich sein.
Bist du Morgen dabei?


----------



## heizer1980 (4. April 2012)

Tour im Aachener Wald, nur Rotwilderer, das klingt mal echt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markmuel (4. April 2012)

Servus Männer,

verkaufe mein GT2 Größe M

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=494239

Gruß
Markus


----------



## chris-2 (4. April 2012)

Runterberger schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> und funktioniert es wie gewünscht?!
> Wie du sicher weißt geht es mit meinem E 1 genauso.
> ...



Ne, bin ich nicht.
Der erste Versuch ist fehlgeschlagen, habe nur noch 41 von 50mm Hub nutzen können. Ich werde den Kunststoffeinsatz halbieren.
Aber es ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Maßnahme wenn der Dämpfer wie bei Dir durch schlägt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2012)

Du musst den Druck in der Luftkammer neu bestimmen, über den sag.
Ich hatte doch geschrieben, dass man mit weniger Druck fahren kann.

Ansonsten den Streifen verkleinern, logo.


----------



## chris-2 (4. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du musst den Druck in der Luftkammer neu bestimmen, über den sag.
> Ich hatte doch geschrieben, dass man mit weniger Druck fahren kann.
> 
> Ansonsten den Streifen verkleinern, logo.




Ja, das war schon klar. Ich hatte ihn auf 30% sag eingestellt, nach dem Umbau.
Ich hätte nicht damit gerechnet, das die Progression so stark zunimmt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2012)

doch, das tut sie.
Spiel einfach etwas mit den Streifen rum....
Ist easy, gell?


----------



## Jupp83 (4. April 2012)

Hi,

habe ein Problem mit meinem Rotwild - zumindest glaub ich ich hab eins und hoff ihr könnt mir dabei helfen. Habe das Gefühl einen Fehlkauf getätigt zu haben. Bin kein Experte, aber hab mich als Kind beim DownhillWeltcup in Kaprun als Zuschauer in die Marke Rotwild verliebt. Somit hab ich mir dann vor 2 Jahren einen Kindheitstraum erfüllt und mir ein gebrauchtes Rotwild gekauft. Bis dato fehlte mir aber die Zeit es richtig auszufahren - bis ca. vor 2 Wochen. (Vorher immer nur Kurzstrecken bis max. 15 km im Abstnad von mind. 2 Wochen, also keine Belastung) In den letzten 2 Wochen  bin ich ca. 80 km unterwegs gewesen und davon am letzten Sonntag eine - für mich - härtere Tour (25 km mit 350 Höhenmetern)- Seitdem habe ich Probleme mit den Knien und hab das Gefühl mein Rotwild ist zu groß für mich und das es daher rührt. Würde mich riesig über eine Einschätzung von euch freuen. Hier die Facts
Körpergröße 1,71 m
Schrittlänge 82 cm
Rahmen RCC 07
Rahmenhöhe 51 cm
Oberrohrlänge 59 cm

Könnt Ihr mir einen Tip geben ob das Bike zu groß für mich ist? Hab gelesen, dass Knieprobleme oft von der falschen Rahmengröße kommen... Ich hoffe in meinem Fall ist dem nicht so. Danke für eure antworten - Jupp


----------



## chris-2 (4. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> doch, das tut sie.
> Spiel einfach etwas mit den Streifen rum....
> Ist easy, gell?


 
Sehr easy sogar. Ich hoffe nur das der Dämpfer nach mehrmaligem Öffnen dicht bleibt. Der Bereich über den die Dichtungen beim Abziehen der Zusatz-Luftkammer gleiten schmier ich jedenfalls immer mit Öl ein.


----------



## chris-2 (4. April 2012)

Jupp83 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe ein Problem mit meinem Rotwild - zumindest glaub ich ich hab eins und hoff ihr könnt mir dabei helfen. Habe das Gefühl einen Fehlkauf getätigt zu haben. Bin kein Experte, aber hab mich als Kind beim DownhillWeltcup in Kaprun als Zuschauer in die Marke Rotwild verliebt. Somit hab ich mir dann vor 2 Jahren einen Kindheitstraum erfüllt und mir ein gebrauchtes Rotwild gekauft. Bis dato fehlte mir aber die Zeit es richtig auszufahren - bis ca. vor 2 Wochen. (Vorher immer nur Kurzstrecken bis max. 15 km im Abstnad von mind. 2 Wochen, also keine Belastung) In den letzten 2 Wochen  bin ich ca. 80 km unterwegs gewesen und davon am letzten Sonntag eine - für mich - härtere Tour (25 km mit 350 Höhenmetern)- Seitdem habe ich Probleme mit den Knien und hab das Gefühl mein Rotwild ist zu groß für mich und das es daher rührt. Würde mich riesig über eine Einschätzung von euch freuen. Hier die Facts
> Körpergröße 1,71 m
> ...



Ich würde sagen, dass es in jedem Fall zu groß ist.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (4. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der Nasslack von Rotwild ist anfällig gegen Steinschlag, wie bei den meisten Nasslacken auch.
> 
> Ich habe ein Rocky Mountain Slayer ebenfalls mit Nasslacklackierung.
> Der ist wie ersten Tag, keine Abplatzer nach 5 Jahren.
> Möglich ist es also...




Hier muss ich RockyRider66 zustimmen....   die Räder, die Geometrie/Kinematik und die Performance der Rotwildräder sind absolut top, hier würde ich gegen kein anderes tauschen wollen.

Die Lackqualität ist dagegen....   naja, ich schreibe es nicht, jedenfalls sehr ärgerlich. Habe jetzt nach etwas über 3 Monate und knapp 700 Km auf dem Tacho schon einige Lackabplatzer, leider nicht nur da wo aufgewirbelte Steine hinfliegen (würde ich noch verstehen) sondern auch an eigentlich "geschützten" Stellen...





bekomme ein Lackstift von Rotwild zugeschickt....


----------



## at021971 (4. April 2012)

Jupp83 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe ein Problem mit meinem Rotwild - zumindest glaub ich ich hab eins und hoff ihr könnt mir dabei helfen. Habe das Gefühl einen Fehlkauf getätigt zu haben. Bin kein Experte, aber hab mich als Kind beim DownhillWeltcup in Kaprun als Zuschauer in die Marke Rotwild verliebt. Somit hab ich mir dann vor 2 Jahren einen Kindheitstraum erfüllt und mir ein gebrauchtes Rotwild gekauft. Bis dato fehlte mir aber die Zeit es richtig auszufahren - bis ca. vor 2 Wochen. (Vorher immer nur Kurzstrecken bis max. 15 km im Abstnad von mind. 2 Wochen, also keine Belastung) In den letzten 2 Wochen  bin ich ca. 80 km unterwegs gewesen und davon am letzten Sonntag eine - für mich - härtere Tour (25 km mit 350 Höhenmetern)- Seitdem habe ich Probleme mit den Knien und hab das Gefühl mein Rotwild ist zu groß für mich und das es daher rührt. Würde mich riesig über eine Einschätzung von euch freuen. Hier die Facts
> Körpergröße 1,71 m
> ...


 
Ich würde Deinen Rahmen auch als zu groß für Dich einschätzen, aber die Knieprobleme kommen meines Erachtens nicht daher. Das liegt eher an einer falschen Sitzposition über dem Tretlager. Und die würde ich erst einmal überprüfen und ggf. anpassen. Ein zu großer Rahmen würde Dich eher in eine überstreckte Sitzposition zwingen und damit eventuell Rückenprobleme begünstigen. Auch wird ein zu großer Rahmen eine zu große Überstandshöhe haben und im Falles eines Zwangabstiegs zu unangenehmen Kontakt mit dem Oberrohr führen.

Die richtige Sitzposition für Deine Knie ermittelst Du über zwei Parameter. Die Sitzhöhe und die Sitzposition über dem Tretlager. Die richtige Sitzhöher ergibt sich bei senkrecht stehender Kurbel, wenn Du bei voll ausgestreckten Bein mit dem Absatz noch die Pedale erreichst. Dabei mußt Du drauf achten, dass Du dann beim Pedalieren nicht auf dem Sattel hin und her rutschst, weil der Weg zu den Pedalen zu groß ist. 

Die richtige Position über dem Trelager stellst Du über den Sattel und die Sattelstütze (mit/ohne Offset) ein. Passt die Sitzhöhe, muß bei waagerechten Pedalen und normaler Position des Fußes auf den Pedalden, ein hinter der Knieschiebe fallendes Lot durch die Pedalachse.

Und jetzt mußt Du mit beiden Einstellungen so lange probieren, bis beide zur gleichen Zeit die beschriebenen Zielparameter erfüllen. 

Letztendlich kannst Du noch über den Vorbau Deinen wahrscheinlich zu langen Rahmen so einigermaßen an Deinen Oberkörper anpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. April 2012)

Noch mal eine Info zum gemeinsamen Treffen in der Pfalz:

*SAMSTAG, 21.04.:*
- *ca. 9:00 Uhr*, gemeinsames Treffen/ FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck (Winzer Kaufmann- Ziegler, Josef-Meyer-StraÃe 11, 76835 Weyher)
ï® Bitte Info, wer samstags dort frÃ¼hstÃ¼cken mÃ¶chte!
- *ca. 10:00 Uhr*, Start 1. gemeinsame Tour (ParkplÃ¤tze direkt neben an)
- abends bei Wunsch gemeinsames Essen (kÃ¶nnen wir dort absprechen)


*SONNTAG, 22.04.:*
- *ca. 10:00 Uhr*, Start zur 2. gemeinsamen Ausfahrt
- Treffpunkt (Winzer Kaufmann- Ziegler, Josef-Meyer-StraÃe 11, 76835 Weyher)
- abends bei Wunsch gemeinsames Essen (kÃ¶nnen wir dort absprechen)


*Montag, 23.04.:*
-* ca. 10:00 Uhr*, Start zur 3. gemeinsamen Ausfahrt
- Treffpunkt (Winzer Kaufmann- Ziegler, Josef-Meyer-StraÃe 11, 76835 Weyher)
- Dauer nach Absprache, anschl. Heimreise

NatÃ¼rlich kÃ¶nnt ihr auch eure Bekannten mitbringen, ggf. auch nur fÃ¼r eine Tagestour.
Das Treffen soll tiefenentspannt ablaufen, ohne Konditionszwang.
Es gibt keinen festen âPlanâ, alles nach Lust und Laune.



*TRAILS & UMGEBUNG:*
- Trailtouren nach Absprache (Trailanteil bis ca. 90% mÃ¶glich, fÃ¼r jeden fahrbar!)
- tÃ¤gl. etwa 30- 55km/ 800 - 1.400hm
- Ãberwiegend sandiger Boden mit eher runden Felsen
- wer Protektoren hat, sollte die mal mitbringen (man muss nicht extra welche kaufen)
- Kein Rennen, sondern gemeinsam bergauf treten, gemeinsam wieder runter.
- Unterwegs einige HÃ¼tten zur Einkehr
- falls jemand nicht mehr mÃ¶chte, findet er den RÃ¼ckweg alleine (bewegen und in kleinem Radius)

Also, bei Interesse schnell noch eine PM an mich, dann gibt es weitere Info.
Ich bin in der Woche vor dem Treffen unterwegs und habe wahrscheinlich keinen Internetzugang.
Bis dahin sollte alles geklÃ¤rt sein.

Bisher haben sich 9 Leute fÃ¼r das gemeinsame FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck eingefunden.
Die GruppengrÃ¶Ãe wechselt von Tag zu Tag und liegt im Schnitt bei etwa 10- 12 Bikern.


----------



## TOM4 (5. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hatte ja vor kurzem meinen rahmen wegen eines eventuellen risses zu rotwild geschickt. Jetzt hab ich den rahmen zurückbekommen und es wurde das sattelrohr nochmals ausgerieben und festgestellt, das es kein riss ist. Was aber bzgl. knacken trotzdem gemacht wurde ist, es gibt ein kleines stück blech im rahmen - im bereich oberohr/steuerrohr und da kann es auch mal vorkommen das es knackst. Also wurde das stück  angeschweisst bzw. angepunktet. 
(Ich mach mal fotos) 
Werd den rahmen heute mal aufbauen und sehen ob das knacken weg ist!
Nichts desto trotz guter und flotter service!


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. April 2012)

Na dann brauchst du ja doch kein neues Knie!

Ich hatte nix anderes von den Jungs aus Hessen erwartet, bisher hab ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## TOM4 (5. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Na dann brauchst du ja doch kein neues Knie!
> 
> Ich hatte nix anderes von den Jungs aus Hessen erwartet, bisher hab ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


Ne, wenn was bei mir knackt, dann die hüfte!


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. April 2012)

Die gibt es auch als Ersatzteil, aber nicht bei Rotwild.


----------



## Orakel (5. April 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich hatte ja vor kurzem meinen rahmen wegen eines eventuellen risses zu rotwild geschickt. Jetzt hab ich den rahmen zurückbekommen und es wurde das sattelrohr nochmals ausgerieben und festgestellt, das es kein riss ist. Was aber bzgl. knacken trotzdem gemacht wurde ist, es gibt ein kleines stück blech im rahmen - im bereich oberohr/steuerrohr und da kann es auch mal vorkommen das es knackst. Also wurde das stück  angeschweisst bzw. angepunktet.
> (Ich mach mal fotos)
> Werd den rahmen heute mal aufbauen und sehen ob das knacken weg ist!
> Nichts desto trotz guter und flotter service!


schön dass es kein Riss war.
Was mich jetzt ein wenig Irritiert ist, bevor am Rahmen geschweisst wird , muss an der stelle der Lack Großzügig weg gemacht werden.
Ist dein Rahmen neu Lackiert


----------



## at021971 (5. April 2012)

Was da gescheißt wurde ist im Rahmen. Andenfalls währe es wohl für ADP günstiger den Rahmen zu tauschen.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (5. April 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Was da gescheißt wurde ist im Rahmen. Andenfalls währe es wohl für ADP günstiger den Rahmen zu tauschen.
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas


Hmm, geschrieben hat der TOM4 "bereich Oberrohr/Steuerrohr" und wie man da mit dem Kopf vom Schweisspaket rein kommt verwundert mich noch mehr, ist alles rundherum zu
Naja............


----------



## chris-2 (5. April 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Was da gescheißt wurde ist im Rahmen. Andenfalls währe es wohl für ADP günstiger den Rahmen zu tauschen.
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas


 
Auch wenn im Rahmen geschweißt wird ist der Lack im A....!
Das wird ein wenig heiß. Wobei Punkten wird wohl noch gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (5. April 2012)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Auch wenn im Rahmen geschweißt wird ist der Lack im A....!
> Das wird ein wenig heiß. Wobei Punkten wird wohl noch gehen.


Du brauchst Kontakt auf dem blanken Alu, für das Massekabel vom Schweissgerät oder sonst einem Teil das den Strom leitet


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. April 2012)

Ich denke, wir reden hier von einer Stelle IM Steuerrohr.
Hier stoßen doch Unter- und Oberrohr zusammen.
Da ist es blank und ein Schweißpunkt muss auch nicht sofort von außen sichtbar sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. April 2012)

Ich denke, wir reden hier von einer Stelle IM Steuerrohr.
Hier stoßen doch Unter- und Oberrohr zusammen.
Da ist es blank und ein Schweißpunkt muss auch nicht sofort von außen sichtbar sein.


----------



## TOM4 (5. April 2012)

Ja, IM Rohr und es ist nur gepunktet! Also nix lack entfernen oder zu heiss usw.
Ich mach mal ein foto

Man kommt aufgrund des tapered steuerrohr von unten realtiv gut ran!
Bin auch gar nicht sicher ob das nicht schon war, es hiess nur sie haben sich die stelle mal "angesehen"! Aber ich denke es wurde so gemacht wie beschrieben, dann man sieht die schweisspunkte.


----------



## -LUTZ- (5. April 2012)

An alle X2 Fahrer:
Wie sind EUre Dämpfer konfiguriert ?

Rebound = M ?
Velocity = M ??
Luftkammer = XV1 ??
Boostdruck = 175psi ??

kann das so jeder bestätigen ?

(muss mir einen Dämpfer zulegen und will sicher gehen das richtige zu kaufen)


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. April 2012)

Ja, das ist richtig.
Habe weder am X1, noch am X2 einen anderen gesehen.
(X1 & X2 haben ja gleichen Hinterbau)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -LUTZ- (5. April 2012)

ok  danke


----------



## TOM4 (6. April 2012)

hi,

hier die bilder vom steuerrohr

im rohr das "blättchen" - man sieht zwei schweisspunkte


----------



## Deichfräse (6. April 2012)

Es wird spannend - der Neuaufbau geht langsam aber sicher in die Startlöcher:

Es wird ein E1, weiß, Schaltung wird ein Mix aus XO und XT, Laufräder bleiben die auf DT-Basis zusammengestellten aus dem alten E1, Vorbau/Lenker und Sattelstütze bleiben auch noch erhalten, werden aber zeitnah gegen eine Kombination CB Iodine 3/11 und CB Kronolog getauscht und gebremst wird der Hirsch mit Elixir CR.

Bilder folgen natürlich...

Allen anderen schon mal viel Spaß auf den Trails - ich bin da in Kürze auch wieder on Tour!!! 



www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## enweh (6. April 2012)

Hab' fürs Protokoll mal eben mein Wald- und Wiesengefährt visuell archiviert.
















Wenn die Bilder für den Thread zu groß dimensioniert sind, so editiere ich sie gerne nachträglich.


----------



## Orakel (6. April 2012)

Ein Klassiker


----------



## Orakel (6. April 2012)

-LUTZ- schrieb:


> An alle X2 Fahrer:
> Wie sind EUre Dämpfer konfiguriert ?
> 
> Rebound = M ?
> ...


ist am X2 genauso


----------



## wildtor (6. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
nach dem frühjahrsputz neulich hatte ich schon ein paar schöne trailtouren dieses jahr mal mehr mal weniger sonnig...

@rocky glaube ich: toller tipp mit dem guten bootsfett ist super das zeugs! 
@alle teilnehmer des pfalztreffens viel spass euch allen kann leider doch nicht teilnehmen (diesmal...!)


so nun noch ein paar bilder...

gruss,
wildtor


----------



## wildtor (6. April 2012)

ach ja:
@enweh...
schöner hirsch!
mir ist heut auf der pirsch auch ein schöner "youngtimer" begegnet my good old rfc04 mit dem fing bei mir der wahnsinn an...

also dann noch schöne trailige ostern an alle "ritter" da draußen 
gruss,
wildtor


----------



## jmr-biking (6. April 2012)

Gestern auf Tour mit meinem R2 HT. Habs mal aus dem Winterschlaf geholt. 










Mehr Fotos zu meinen Touren gibt`s hier: Klick


----------



## rider24 (6. April 2012)

Hi Leute,

hab hier bereits einige Male von einer Einstellungstabelle für den Dämpfer gelesen (Körpergewicht - Luftdruck)
Wo finde ich diese denn für das X1?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommy_b (6. April 2012)

http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/service/montageanleitungen-a-setup


----------



## at021971 (6. April 2012)

Gibt es nur für die Bikes von 2010: Dürfte als Anhaltspunkt reichen. So richtig glücklich bin ich aber mit den offizielen Angaben der Hersteller noch nie geworden. http://service.rotwild.de/images/morfeoshow/Dokumente_2010/rotwild_2010_airpressure.pdf


----------



## rider24 (6. April 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Gibt es nur für die Bikes von 2010: Dürfte als Anhaltspunkt reichen. So richtig glücklich bin ich aber mit den offizielen Angaben der Hersteller noch nie geworden. http://service.rotwild.de/images/morfeoshow/Dokumente_2010/rotwild_2010_airpressure.pdf



super, danke dir.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Treeman (8. April 2012)

Frohe Ostern, ihr roten, wilden Ritter:

könnte mir jmd ein realistisches Geschicht des

Rotwild R.C1 HT 29 Pro

in Rahmengröße XL sagen?

Danke!


----------



## TOM4 (9. April 2012)

...seht nur was ich gestern bei mienem waldspaziergang gesehen hab!

sooo einen hübschen stramen (13,1kg) vierender!

hab ihn gerade beim wassertrinken erwischt, somit hat er mich nicht gleich entdeckt!


----------



## kpbaussmann (9. April 2012)

Treeman schrieb:


> Frohe Ostern, ihr roten, wilden Ritter:
> 
> könnte mir jmd ein realistisches Geschicht des
> 
> ...




hi und frohe Ostern....ich weiss ja nicht wie genau du es wissen willst und kann dir auch leider nur das Gewicht meines L-Rahmens nennen....und das auch nur mit Pedalen.....und das beträgt 12,4 kg.
Vielleicht hilft es dir ein wenig....


----------



## kpbaussmann (9. April 2012)

Das Schild am Stein ist keine Werbung....


----------



## Vincy (9. April 2012)

*


----------



## grosser (9. April 2012)

kpbaussmann schrieb:


> Das Schild am Stein ist keine Werbung....



....und wie ist der Winzerhof???
da könnte ich ja mal vorbei radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kpbaussmann (9. April 2012)

hi...keine Ahnung....war nicht dort.....meine Oberschenkel haben gebrannt wie Feuer und ich war froh in der Ferne die Heimat zu sehen......


----------



## kpbaussmann (9. April 2012)

aber die Gegend da oben ist schon sensationell.....der Weitblick...auch ohne Wald ein Genuss....


----------



## K3RMIT (9. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,

mal ganz kurz, kann mir jemand sagen was für ein FOX Dämpfer 2011 im C1 verbaut wurde?
Mein C1 ist zwar noch der 2010er Rahmen aber mit 2011er Fahrwerk.
Hab das Problem das der nach längerer Nicht-Benutzung irgendwie komplett durchsackt, die Plattform funzt auch nicht mehr.
Das Problem hatte ich schon als das Rad neu war und der Rahmen erneuert wurde, da wollte der nach 3 Wochen auch nicht mehr, egal was ich da reinpumpe, von 8 bar bis 12 bar sackte der immer durch.
Als ich beim Händler war funzte er wieder aber jetzt zickt er schon wieder rum 

Wenn ich den zum Service gebe, kriegen die das wieder hin?
Wo geht das am schnellsten, weiss jemand ne gute Adresse?

Danke und Gruß
Martin


----------



## heizer1980 (9. April 2012)

In meinem 2011´er C1 ist ein Float RL Dämpfer mit PP verbaut, weitere Angaben finde ich auf dem Dämpfer nicht. 
Ich hoffe das Hilft dir etwas weiter.


----------



## K3RMIT (10. April 2012)

nicht sehr, überleg mir fast schon einen neuen zu kaufen mit den tollen kashima coating  Welche Einbaulänge haben die Dämpfer? Weiss man das?


----------



## Treeman (10. April 2012)

kpbaussmann schrieb:


> hi und frohe Ostern....ich weiss ja nicht wie genau du es wissen willst und kann dir auch leider nur das Gewicht meines L-Rahmens nennen....und das auch nur mit Pedalen.....und das beträgt 12,4 kg.
> Vielleicht hilft es dir ein wenig....




Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -LUTZ- (10. April 2012)

Wie bekomme ich eine 1 1/8 Gabel in den Steuersatz vom X2 ?
Gibt es einen einfachen Adapter ?


----------



## Orakel (10. April 2012)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> nicht sehr, überleg mir fast schon einen neuen zu kaufen mit den tollen kashima coating  Welche Einbaulänge haben die Dämpfer? Weiss man das?


2011 laut Katalog=7.25x1.75"


----------



## Orakel (10. April 2012)

-LUTZ- schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich eine 1 1/8 Gabel in den Steuersatz vom X2 ?
> Gibt es einen einfachen Adapter ?


Es gibt Reduziersteuersätze zbs.von www.reset-racing.de, würde ich vonm Fachhändler umbauen lassen.
Sicher ist sicher


----------



## Vincy (10. April 2012)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> nicht sehr, überleg mir fast schon einen neuen zu kaufen mit den tollen kashima coating  Welche Einbaulänge haben die Dämpfer? Weiss man das?


 
EBL 184x44,4mm Hub.
Ist kein gängiges Maß, daher wird es dann teuer.


----------



## TOM4 (10. April 2012)

-LUTZ- schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich eine 1 1/8 Gabel in den Steuersatz vom X2 ?
> Gibt es einen einfachen Adapter ?


Es gibt einen reduziergabelkonus - hab ich beim kauf vom rahmen gleich dazugesagt


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2012)

Das Maß findet man ab und zu mal auf Ebay.
Aber dann sicher mit den falschen Tunes.

Ich würde den alten zu Push nach England zum tunen schicken.
Da hast mehr von als von der Fucushima- Beschichtung!

Ich habe noch einen älteren und ehrlichen Float RL.
Ohne ProPedal und mit Blockierung.

Bergab ist er wirklich offen!
Würde ich hergeben.....


----------



## -LUTZ- (11. April 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> Es gibt Reduziersteuersätze zbs.von www.reset-racing.de, würde ich vonm Fachhändler umbauen lassen.
> Sicher ist sicher



DAnke !


Nach eine Frage: Wie schützt Ihr Eure Hirsche ? Ketttenstrebenschutz ist ja klar. Aber gibt es auch einen günstigen und sinnvollen Schutz gegen einen Chainsuck z.B. ?


----------



## at021971 (11. April 2012)

Für das R2/R1 Hardtail gibt es, wenn nicht schon angebracht, Schutzbleche im Rotwild Shop. Ansonsten gibt es einen Schutz, den man per Schelle am Sitzrohr befestigt. Sonst blieb noch Folie, die das Schlimmste verhindert. Generell würde ich das Unterrohr abkleben (www.lackprotect.de) und die Rotwild Rahmenschützer (shop.rotwild.de) an den Problemzonen über die Bremsleitungen und Schaltzüge ziehen.


----------



## K3RMIT (11. April 2012)

Danke an alle für die maße des Dämpfers  Hab mit mein Händler telefoniert u er schickt den Dämpfer ein  
Dauert halt 2 Wochen aber es regnet ja eh die nächste zeit 

Bzgl rahmenschutz da hab ich mir für das Unterricht die 3M lackschutzfolie bestellt  eigtl das ganze Set, chainsuck ist beim viergelenker ja nicht so das Thema zum Glück


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. April 2012)

Ein Chainsuck hat mit der Anordnung der Hinterbaugelenke zu tun??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K3RMIT (12. April 2012)

Chainsuck ist bei mir wenns beim Eingelenker die Kette zwischen Reifen und Hinterbau dann durchzieht und dir den Rahmen vernichtet.
Beim C1/C2 wohl kaum möglich da die Kette nirgends durchgezogen wird und so richtig schaden anrichtet.


----------



## Snowman_NA (12. April 2012)

Hmm...ich hab mir jetzt auch mal so einen Bogen Schutzfolie bestellt.
Hätte ich Depp mal besser früher gemacht. Hab gestern Abend das Rad geputzt und dann 3-4 fiese Lackabplatzer am Sitzrohr gesehen. 
Ärgere mich über meine eigene Dummheit... 

Naja...werde ein bißchen mit dem Lackstift arbeiten und dann eben die Folie verkleben...


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. April 2012)

Ich habe mein E1 komplett getapet.
War eine schöne Winterbeschäftigung, dauert schon ein paar Bierchen lang.
Aber ohne Demontage kann man eigentlich nur das Oberrohr bekleben.


----------



## -LUTZ- (12. April 2012)

Weiss jemand welche Dämpfer-Buchsen ich für den Einbau eines RP23 in den X2 RAhmen benötige und wo ich die herbekomme ?


----------



## Meta Baron (12. April 2012)

-LUTZ- schrieb:


> Weiss jemand welche Dämpfer-Buchsen ich für den Einbau eines RP23 in den X2 RAhmen benötige und wo ich die herbekomme ?



Schau mal hier nach: http://huber-bushings.com/ 
Kannst die Kunststoff-Gleitlager gleich mitbestellen (die brauchst du auch unbedingt, weil die Buchsen nicht in die Original-Lager passen).
Das sind die Maße für das X2: Lagerdurchmesser: 12,7
Einbaubreite (in mm): 21,8
Bolzendurchmesser (in mm): 8

Hatte die Maße noch parat, weil ich da selbst vor 2 Wochen bestellt habe.
Bin sehr zufrieden!!!


----------



## thommy_b (12. April 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> Hmm...ich hab mir jetzt auch mal so einen Bogen Schutzfolie bestellt.
> Hätte ich Depp mal besser früher gemacht. Hab gestern Abend das Rad geputzt und dann 3-4 fiese Lackabplatzer am Sitzrohr gesehen.
> Ärgere mich über meine eigene Dummheit...
> 
> Naja...werde ein bißchen mit dem Lackstift arbeiten und dann eben die Folie verkleben...



ehrlich gesagt finde ich das nicht dumm, sondern es ist mangelnde Qualität. Ein MTB ist für den Einsatz in grobem Gelände ausgelegt, daher finde ich es ehrlich gesagt schwach, dass Rotwild hier nicht selbst vorsorgt, sei es durch eine qualitativ entsprechend hochwertige Lackierung oder durch die -weniger elegante - Lösung mit Schutzfolien. Meines Erachtens nimmt Rotwild genug Geld für seine Bikes. Dafür könnte man das durchaus erwarten...


----------



## Vincy (12. April 2012)

Meta Baron schrieb:


> Schau mal hier nach: http://huber-bushings.com/
> Kannst die Kunststoff-Gleitlager gleich mitbestellen (die brauchst du auch unbedingt, weil die Buchsen nicht in die Original-Lager passen).
> Das sind die Maße für das X2: Lagerdurchmesser: 12,7
> Einbaubreite (in mm): 21,8
> ...


 


Bist mit dem RP23 zufrieden?


----------



## Meta Baron (12. April 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Bist mit dem RP23 zufrieden?



Hallo Vincy,

ja, bin sehr zufrieden. 

Habe die größere Luftkammer draufgeschraubt, funktioniertn mit den Huber-Buchsen super!


----------



## Snowman_NA (12. April 2012)

thommy_b schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt finde ich das nicht dumm, sondern es ist mangelnde Qualität. Ein MTB ist für den Einsatz in grobem Gelände ausgelegt, daher finde ich es ehrlich gesagt schwach, dass Rotwild hier nicht selbst vorsorgt, sei es durch eine qualitativ entsprechend hochwertige Lackierung oder durch die -weniger elegante - Lösung mit Schutzfolien. Meines Erachtens nimmt Rotwild genug Geld für seine Bikes. Dafür könnte man das durchaus erwarten...



eigentlich hast du recht. 
mein alu ht von bulls hat in etwa ein drittel gekostet und das hat noch keine so krassen lackabplatzer. und das ist schon ca. 10-15 mal soviele km getreten worden.
ich ärgere mich deswegen über meine "dummheit", weil man über die nicht so pralle lackqualität bei rotwild ja schon im forum gelesen hat.
ergo...ich hätte vorsorgen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (12. April 2012)

Das mit dem Lack ist aber mittlerweile ein generelles Problem in der Bikeindustrie. Früher waren fast alle Bikes gepulvert. Heute werden sie aus Gewichtsgründen und der Einfachheit halber meist nasslackiert. Schuld sind wir aber teilwiese selbst , weil wir mitunter die Entscheidung für den Kauf vielfach vom Gewicht abhängig machen. Auch die Einführung der Carbonrahmen hat diese Entwicklung beschleunigt, da Pulvern hier prinzipiell nicht geht.

Und auch Glück beim Einschlag von Steinen spielt hier vermutlich eine große Rolle. Die einen machen eine Ausfahrt und der Lack blättert ab. Hingegen wurden meine beiden in 1 bzw. 2 Jahren zusammen 6.000 km bewegt und außer einer Macke untem Tretlager des R.GT1 gibt es bisher keine Lackschäden.  Abgeklebt sind jeweils nur das Unterrohr (Serie beim R.R2) und die linke Kettenstrebe um dem Einschleifen der Schuhe zuvorzukommen. Mein Cube, auch nur nasslackiert hat es, obwohl über 2 Jahre und etwas mehr als 6.000 km mehrheitlich nur auf dem Weg zur Arbeit bewegt, deutlich schwerer erwischt.

Aber letztendlich sind es MTBs und gewisse Gebrauchsspuren lassen sich bei entsprechender Nutzung nicht vermeiden.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. April 2012)

Leicht wäre doch eigentlich das anodisieren?

Nasslack kann sehr haltbar sein!
ich habe einen endurorahmen mit 25.000km und nicht schonender fahrweise im keller, keine abplatzer.

beim rotwild hatte ich die ersten macken nach der 3. ausfahrt.
mir war das aber beim kauf schon bewusst, rotwild hat noch nie haltbar lackiert.

ich kann mich noch an rahmen erinnern, das ist die feuchtigkeit unter den lack und diesen angehoben.
das ist heute zum glück nicht mehr so.


----------



## grosser (12. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ich kann mich noch an rahmen erinnern, das ist die feuchtigkeit unter den lack und diesen angehoben.
> das ist heute zum glück nicht mehr so.



Das ist ein Problem bei Pulverlackierungen.  Das hatte ich an meinem Hotchili Rage. Durch Steinschlag wird die Oberschicht beschädigt und Feuchtigkeit kriecht unter das Pulver und korrodiert mit dem Alu (Alufraß)


----------



## at021971 (12. April 2012)

Das mit dem abgehobenen Lack ist ein Probelm beim Pulvern, weil das je eher eine Lackhülle um den Alu-Rahmen ist, die unter Druck (z.B. Schnellspannner) gerne die Verbindung zum Untergund verlieren. Ich hatte so etwas nach rund 5 Jahren an meinem RCC:09, als der Innenverlegte Zug sich durch den Gummieinsatz am Loch im Rahmen gefressen hatte und dann an dieser Stelle Wasser zwischen Pulverung und  Alu eindrang und dann das Alu zum Blühen brachte. 

Aber sollte Rotwild anfangen Rahmen zu anodisieren würden sie ihre seit 16 Jahre gepflegte Markenidentität aufgeben. Dann wäre es vorbeit mit Rahmen, die immer und überall eindeutig als Rotwild Rahmen zu identifizieren wären. Wer das will soll Liteville, Canyon oder Nicolai kaufen.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## thommy_b (12. April 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Aber sollte Rotwild anfangen Rahmen zu anodisieren würden sie ihre seit 16 Jahre gepflegte Markenidentität aufgeben. Dann wäre es vorbeit mit Rahmen, die immer und überall eindeutig als Rotwild Rahmen zu identifizieren wären. Wer das will soll Liteville, Canyon oder Nicolai kaufen.



wieso das denn? weil man sie eindeutig an den Lackabplatzern erkennt? 

 ich wüsste nicht, wieso anodisieren einen Einfluss auf die Farbe/Muster etc. der Lackierung haben sollte?

meines Erachtens ist die Lackierung von der Qualität her dem Preis der Rotwild-Bikes nicht angemessen...


----------



## at021971 (12. April 2012)

Dann beschäfige Dich mal mit der Historie der Marke Rotwild, mit ihren über 16 Jahre behutsam weiterentwickelten  Erkennungsmerkmalen und dann versuche diese mal an einem anodisierten Rahmen zu realisieren. Da geht einfach nicht mehr als das, was die drei genannten Hersteller machen, nämlich einen großen Schriftzug mit ihrem Markennamen auf Ober- oder Unterrohr zu kleben oder lasern. 

Und anodisierte Rahmen sind meines Erachtens schon ab Werk wenig ansprechend und führen zu einer Uniformität die ich nicht haben möchte. Dann lieber nasslackiert, ein paar hundert Gramm schwerer, kritische Stellen wie das Unterohr abgeklebt und wenn es nach ein paar Jahren denn dann mal sein muß, eine neue Originallackierung für rund 300 EUR von ADP, dafür aber aus dem MTB Einerlei sich jederzeit abhebend.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommy_b (13. April 2012)

Bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen, auf was er steht. Ich stehe nicht so auf ramponierte Lackierungen. 

Wenn der Lack bei einem MTB so wenig robust ist, ist das in meinen Augen eine qualitative Schwäche, vor allem, wenn man einen stolzen Preis für seine Bikes verlangt. Und das Image von Rotwild baut in großen Teilen darauf auf, dass man qualitativ hochwertige Bikes zusammenstellt. Da ist sowas eindeutig eine Schwäche.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich fahre selbst begeistert Rotwild, weil ich sowohl das Handling und die Verarbeitung der Bikes als auch das mitunter sehr gute Design (was nicht immer so war) mag, aber das ist ein deutlicher Qualitätsmangel und dürfte in der Preisklasse nicht vorkommen. Und Kritik wird ja wohl noch erlaubt sein...


----------



## K3RMIT (13. April 2012)

Also ich finde nicht das die LackqualitÃ¤t immer so schlecht war.
Mein altes RCC 0.3 das mittlerweile 10 Jahre bald alt ist, und einige tausend Kilometer mehr drauf hat als das C1, sieht eigtl noch recht akzeptabel aus vom Lack her.
Hingegen das C1 hat schon Lackabplatzer wo eigtl garkeine sein dÃ¼rften, an den Gelenken des Hinterbaus platzte nach 1 Saison schon der Lack auf, daraufhin wurde dieser getauscht, der neue kam mit der Post schon mit Lackabplatzern an 
Ist wohl nun SerienmÃ¤ssig *g*

It's not a Bug, it's a feature.
Wenn Rotwild seine Kunden erfreuen wÃ¼rde und etwas Gegenwert bringen wÃ¼rde, dann wÃ¤ren sie so viel und wÃ¼rden innerhalb der ersten 5 jahre die Neulackierung etwas stark vergÃ¼nstigt anbieten.
Statt 300â¬ vielleicht nur 100â¬ oder so 
Aber wo fÃ¤ngt man an und wo hÃ¶rt man auf, der eine passt auf sein Zeug auf und der andere schluddert.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. April 2012)

Es geht mir nicht um Einheitsbrei, Lackieren, Anodisieren oder was auch immer.
Die Lackierung gefällt mir, aber sie dürfte haltbarer sein.
Und haltbare Nasslackierungen gibt es.
(Mein Bike kam auch schon mit einem Lackabplatzer an, habe es aber behalten)


----------



## Blauer Sauser (13. April 2012)

Ich schreib auch mal was zum Thema "Lackqualität bei Rotwild":

Letztens wollte ich die Lackschutzfolie am Oberrohr des 2008er R.C1 HT meiner Freundin austauschen. Was passierte: Der Klarlack im gebürsteten Bereich des Oberrohr hat sich mit gelöst



E-Mail an Rotwild. Ich bekamm zumindest einen kostenlosen Satz an Decals. Aber berauschend finde ich das trotzdem nicht


----------



## Orakel (13. April 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Aber letztendlich sind es MTBs und gewisse Gebrauchsspuren lassen sich bei entsprechender Nutzung nicht vermeiden.
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas



sehe ich zwischenzeitlich genauso.


----------



## Orakel (13. April 2012)

thommy_b schrieb:


> Und Kritik wird ja wohl noch erlaubt sein...



Jiep  
Da die Rotwildjungs  hier abundan mitlesen, werden sie die Sachliche Kritik mit ihn ihre "Agenda" mitaufnehmen 
Zu Anodisieren/Eloxieren, mein Kumpel sein Spezi.Enduro(2010) ist Eloxiert, das hat gar keine Macken von Steinen oder so.
Es dürfte schwer (oder mit erheblichen Mehraufwand) zu Realisieren sein,  in Kombination mit Eloxieren das Rotwilddesign (Kaufentscheidung?) beizubehalten.


----------



## flownature (13. April 2012)

Meta Baron schrieb:


> Schau mal hier nach: http://huber-bushings.com/
> Kannst die Kunststoff-Gleitlager gleich mitbestellen (die brauchst du auch unbedingt, weil die Buchsen nicht in die Original-Lager passen).
> Das sind die Maße für das X2: Lagerdurchmesser: 12,7
> Einbaubreite (in mm): 21,8
> ...


 
Hallo,
sind die Buchsen Maße beim X1 2011 eigentlich gleich, und was sind da für Buchsen verbaut ?
Gruss Martin


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. April 2012)

sind oben und unten gleich


----------



## Bolzer1711 (13. April 2012)

....jaja der liebe Lack, ich habe mein Leid ja vor zwei Wochen geklagt. Grundsätzlich bin ich auch der Meinung, dass über die Qualität nachgedacht werden sollte. Ich habe kein Problem, wenn der Lack an Stellen Macken bekommt, wo die Steine hinfliegen....    das ist ok, hier kann man auch abkleben. An Stellen, die normalerweise niemals einen Stein sehen, darf das aber nicht passieren (z.B. Dämpferaufnahme).

Die Probleme hatte ich mit meinen Specis auch nicht, selbst nach 5 Jahren Einsatz war der Lack noch 1A.

Dafür hat der Service hervorragend geklappt, kurz gemailt und zwei Tage später war der Lackstift im Briefkasten...   das ist vorbildlich.

VG Bolzer 1711


----------



## Snowman_NA (13. April 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ....jaja der liebe Lack, ich habe mein Leid ja vor zwei Wochen geklagt. Grundsätzlich bin ich auch der Meinung, dass über die Qualität nachgedacht werden sollte. Ich habe kein Problem, wenn der Lack an Stellen Macken bekommt, wo die Steine hinfliegen....    das ist ok, hier kann man auch abkleben. An Stellen, die normalerweise niemals einen Stein sehen, darf das aber nicht passieren (z.B. Dämpferaufnahme).
> 
> Die Probleme hatte ich mit meinen Specis auch nicht, selbst nach 5 Jahren Einsatz war der Lack noch 1A.
> 
> ...



hmm...ich werde wohl auch mal eine mail an rotwild schreiben. 
rein theoretisch bräuchte ich sogar 2 lackstifte, da das sitzrohr vom C2 oben schwarz ist und unten weiß. und in beiden bereichen sind abplatzer...
ich denke ja auch, dass sowas unvermeidlich ist...also dass irgendwann im laufe der zeit der lack mal irgendwo abplatzt. 
aber das rad ist grade mal 800km gelaufen. und dafür hat es schon recht viele macken....da will ich lieber nicht hochrechnen wie es nach der saison aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jupp83 (14. April 2012)

Hallo Rotwilder,

hier ist mal wieder der Jupp. Nachdem ich ja superhilfreicheRückmeldung zur Größe meines Rotwilds bekommen habe ist derBeschluss gefallen es zu verkaufen. Könnt ihr mir einen Tip gebenwas es aus eurer Sicht noch wert ist? Ich hab keinen blassenSchimmer. Hier sind Bilder von dem Teil.

Ausstattung wie folgt:

Rotwild RCC 07 - 20 Zoll

Federgabel: Rock Shox Duke SL

Dämpfer: DT Swiss SSD 210

Laufräder: Mavic Crossroc Tubeless(werden aber aktuell mitSchlauch gefahren)

Bremsen: Magura Louise

Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 

Umwerfer: Shimano XT 

Kurbelsatz: Shimano XT 

Sattel: Fizik Wing Flex

Original Roox Vorbau und Sattelstütze 90 er Ritchey CompVorbau ist momentan verbaut je nachKäuferwunsch erfolgt der Verkaufmit dem Ritchey oder Roox-Vorbau

Ritchey Barends

Nach Gebrauchtkauf vor 2 Jahren wurde der Freilauf hintenerneuert,das Ritzelpaket hinten und vorne mitte und großes Blatt getauscht,sowie eine neue Kette aufgelegt. Vor der Saison kam nochein neuerMantel in den Hinterreifen. Laufleistung seit es in meinem Besitz istläppische 300 km.

Das Teil wird dann nach demnächst im Bikemarkt auftauchen. Alsobei Interesse kann auch gerne zwecks Kauf Kontakt mit mir aufgenommenwerden. Aber wichtiger ist mir natürlich erstmal eure fachkundige Meinung zum Restwert. 

Freue mich über eure Meinung bzw. Einschätzung. Gruß der Jupp


----------



## Knaller2010 (15. April 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> ...also dass irgendwann im laufe der zeit der lack mal irgendwo abplatzt.
> aber das rad ist grade mal 800km gelaufen. und dafür hat es schon recht viele macken....da will ich lieber nicht hochrechnen wie es nach der saison aussieht...



"Mädels",

hört mal auf zu meckern - ihr müsst halt auf dem Weg zur Eisdiele eine Route ohne Schotter wählen...

Nee ihr habt schon recht, das kann schon mal ärgerlich aussehen - allerdings sieht mein Rad (R1 - 3 Jahre alt) und das von meinem Kumpel (C1 - 1 Jahr) noch sehr gut aus - und wir fahren nicht nur zur Eisdiele...

Habe heute morgen (05.45 Uhr) mein X2er mal richtig laufen lassen und das war wirklich  (und ganz ohne Lackprobleme )

Grüße
Knaller2010


----------



## Orakel (15. April 2012)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Habe heute morgen (05.45 Uhr) mein X2er mal richtig laufen lassen und das war wirklich  (und ganz ohne Lackprobleme )
> 
> Grüße
> Knaller2010


um die Uhrzeit schon auf der Rolle


----------



## Knaller2010 (15. April 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> um die Uhrzeit schon auf der Rolle



Ja klar - Eisdiele ist ja noch zu...

Nee, aber mal im Ernst - um diese Uhrzeit stört kein Wanderer, Reiter, Hund,... und man(n) kann es richtig krachen lassen. Einzig einige Rehe und hin und wieder mal ein paar Wildschweine lassen sich abseits der Trails sehen...

Grüße
Knaller2010


----------



## fraemisch (15. April 2012)

prodigy schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, findet das Rotwild Treffen in Weyher wohl ohne ein Rotwild (C2) weniger statt
> 
> Das Ergebnis nach den ersten paar Kilometern einrollen auf Forststraße - beim kurzen Pausenstopp entdeckt und danach den gleichen Weg zurück.
> Vertrauen habe ich in die Sache nicht mehr...
> ...



war lange nicht mehr hier im Forum, schaut echt nicht gut aus...ich bin einer derjenigen der ein Problem mit dem Sattelrohr hatte..habe jetzt den 2012 Rahmen und nach 200 km noch keinen riss..hoffe dass dies jetzt keine neue Schwachstelle ist... Wie ist es dir jetzt ausgegangen ? Falk


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2012)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> .....Habe heute morgen (05.45 Uhr) mein X2er mal richtig laufen lassen......
> Grüße
> Knaller2010



Tztz, schlaflos im Sattel?
Da habe ich gerade mal begonnen meine Kette zu ölen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2012)

*So Jungs!
Ich geb euch nochmal die MÃ¶glichkeit in das Trailparadies PfÃ¤lzerwald zu kommen!!!


SAMSTAG, 21.04.:*
- ca. 9:00 Uhr, gemeinsames Treffen/ FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck (Winzer Kaufmann- Ziegler, Josef-Meyer-StraÃe 11, 76835
Weyher)
_Bitte Info, wer samstags dort frÃ¼hstÃ¼cken mÃ¶chte!_(ParkplÃ¤tze direkt neben an, bei "zu kalt" sitzen wir gegenÃ¼ber im Lokal)
- ca. 10:00 Uhr, Start 1. gemeinsame Tour 

*SONNTAG, 22.04.:*
- ca. 10:00 Uhr, Start zur 2. gemeinsamen Ausfahrt
- Treffpunkt (Winzer Kaufmann- Ziegler, Josef-Meyer-StraÃe 11, 76835 Weyher)

*Montag, 23.04.:*
- ca. 10:00 Uhr, Start zur 3. gemeinsamen Ausfahrt
- Treffpunkt (Winzer Kaufmann- Ziegler, Josef-Meyer-StraÃe 11, 76835 Weyher)


*TRAILS & UMGEBUNG:*
- Bikerevier PfÃ¤lzer Wald, rund ums Hambacher Schloss
- BaseCamp & Unterkunft in Weyher (oder Nachbarort)
- Zimmer sucht jeder selbst (ich kann auch behilflich sein)
- Trailtouren nach Absprache (Trailanteil bis ca. 90% mÃ¶glich)
- Kein Rennen, sondern gemeinsam bergauf treten, gemeinsam wieder runter.
- tÃ¤gl. etwa 30- 55km/ 800 - 1.400hm
- falls jemand nicht mehr mÃ¶chte, findet er den RÃ¼ckweg alleine (bewegen und in kleinem Radius)
- Ãberwiegend sandiger Boden mit eher runden Felsen
- fÃ¼r jeden fahrbar
- Unterwegs einige HÃ¼tten zur Einkehr

NatÃ¼rlich kÃ¶nnt ihr auch eure Bekannten mitbringen, ggf. auch nur fÃ¼r eine Tagestour.
Das Treffen soll tiefenentspannt ablaufen, ohne Konditionszwang.

hier noch ein kleiner Film von der âSchlussabfahrtâ direkt zum Wein:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx-7dgEJuqQ"]Eggis on Slayers 2      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## luxaltera (15. April 2012)

Hi, ist das bei dem 2011er x1 normal das der postmount so schief auf die strebe geschweißt ist? Ist schon seid dem Kauf so. Keine lackplatzer oder sonstige Anzeichen. Die obere Schraube ist auch so dicht and der Bremsscheibe das ich beim Nahtstellen der Bremse die unterlegscheibe abschleifen musste damit die nicht gegen die Spider kommt... Scheint ein Fehler von Werk zu sein. Bei dem Foto sieht man es am besten wenn man die die Achse der PM Schraube mit der Radachse vergleicht... Keineswegs parallel... Bremse funktioniert, ist aber nur in eine Richtung justierbar und schleift dementsprechend oft.


----------



## RW_Eddy (15. April 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 228660
> 
> Hi, ist das bei dem 2011er x1 normal das der postmount so schief auf die strebe geschweißt ist? Ist schon seid dem Kauf so. Keine lackplatzer oder sonstige Anzeichen. Die obere Schraube ist auch so dicht and der Bremsscheibe das ich beim Nahtstellen der Bremse die unterlegscheibe abschleifen musste damit die nicht gegen die Spider kommt... Scheint ein Fehler von Werk zu sein. Bei dem Foto sieht man es am besten wenn man die die Achse der PM Schraube mit der Radachse vergleicht... Keineswegs parallel... Bremse funktioniert, ist aber nur in eine Richtung justierbar und schleift dementsprechend oft.



Hi,
das ist noch Internationaler Standard, aber ich sehe was Du meinst.
Der PM Adapter ist, wenn ich das richtig erkenne, mit geformten Unterlegscheiben drangebaut. Die Aufnahmen müsste man plan fräsen.
Bei mir ist es gerade.

Viele Grüße Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (15. April 2012)

Auf dem Bild kann ich das nicht richtig erkennen, aber ich vermute, wie RW_Eddy schon schrieb, dass da zwischen IS2000 Bremsbefestigung und dem Adapter Unterlegscheiben verbaut sind. Das ist eigentlich unüblich. Der Adapter wird direkt an die Bremsbefestigung geschraubt. Die Bremsbefestigung sollte dafür plangefräst sein, damit sie parallel zur Bremsscheibe verläuft. Den richtigen Abstand zur Scheibe stellt man dann mit den beiden Schrauben ein, mit denen der Bremssattel am Adapter befestigt ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2012)

Ich kenne den Anbau NUR mit 1mm dicken U- Scheiben.
Bei Magura lagen immer schwarze dabei.
Je nach Verstellbereich im Postmount- Auge geht es auch ohne.


----------



## luxaltera (15. April 2012)

Keinerlei unterlegscheiben dran... Das ist direkt draufmontiert. Für solche unterlegscheiben wäre hier auch kein Platz da die Scheibe jetzt schon schleift.  Ich mach gleich mal ein besseres Foto damit man auch sieht wie schief die PM Aufnahme ist...


----------



## luxaltera (15. April 2012)

Ich könnte in den PM Adapter einen ausgleichenden Keil rausschleifen denke ich... Mit ein wenig messen und der richtigen Vorbereitung müsste das gehen... Besser als den Bock direkt in der besten Fahrzeit für Wochen einzuschicken...


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2012)

lass dir die Aufnahme doch vom Händler mit richtigem Gerät plan fräsen, scheint etwas äbsch?
Dauert nur 10min.


----------



## RW_Eddy (15. April 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Ich könnte in den PM Adapter einen ausgleichenden Keil rausschleifen denke ich... Mit ein wenig messen und der richtigen Vorbereitung müsste das gehen... Besser als den Bock direkt in der besten Fahrzeit für Wochen einzuschicken...



Ich würde mal verschiedenen Händlern fragen bzw. telefonieren.
Von Magura gibts so ein Gerät auf jeden Fall. Ich habe es selbst schon mal bei einer Rockshox Gabel vor 10 Jahren gemacht.
Für IS 2000 ist das Gerät stark verbreitet. Ich würde die Aufnahme plan fräsen!

http://www.magura.com/uploads/media/faqs/Gnannomat_D2003_d605f3_12.pdf
Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (15. April 2012)

Planfräsen? Dabei bleibt die Gegenseite doch noch schief!
Ich würde Kontakt mit RW bzw.Händler aufnehmen.
Mein Hinterbau wurde innerhalb 3 Tagen beim C1 getauscht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2012)

schon, aber der kleine schraubenkopf sucht sich ihren weg eher als die befestigung.
rotwild wäre natürlich die beste lösung


----------



## luxaltera (15. April 2012)

denke ich werde morgen mal bei RW anrufen und fragen was ich am besten mache... will das bike jedenfalls nicht für länger als eine woche missen müssen. das wäre gerade beim sommeranfang echt hart


----------



## Navares (16. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe einen kleinen Gewissenskonflikt! Wollte mir eigentlich ein R E1 zulegen.
Jetzt habe ich jedoch aus Bekanntenkreisen schon einige Geschichten gehört, in denen mir von gebrochenen Rahmen und generell schlechter Rahmenqualität bei RW berichtet wurde. Möchte hier die Gelegenheit nutzen und mir mal direkt bei Leuten Informationen einzuholen die selbst RW fahren und das eventuell schon über einen längeren Zeitraum!

Klar kann die Sache mit dem Rahmen bei jedem Hersteller passieren jedoch habe ich auch den Thread hier ein wenig verfolgt und es fällt mir arg auf das die Lackqualität wohl auch sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt.
Würde einfach gerne mal eure Meinungen dazu hören.


----------



## Deichfräse (16. April 2012)

Welches E1 meinst du denn, vor 2011 oder ab 2011? Ab 2011 ist mir bisher noch kein Rahmendefekt bekannt geworden.
Bei meinem 2009-er war´s ja leider ein Rahmen der Charge, bei der ein sparsamer Schweißer etwas Material sparen wollte. Das Problem hat sich dann aber schnell erledigt, indem die Schweißnaht geändert wurde. Das es meinen Rahmen da nun auch erwischt hat ist eigentlich vorhersehbar gewesen. Dank des wirklich sauschnellen Ersatzes durch Rotwild allerdings überhaupt kein Drama.

Lackqualität hin oder her, die Bikes sind trotzdem eine Klasse für sich. Klar würde auch ich mir eine etwas standhaftere Lackierung wünschen. Aber fahre mal mit deinem Auto hinter einem offenen Kieslaster her. Da sieht´s auf der Motorhaube oder an der Front auch nicht besser aus - abgesehen davon, dass da eine Plane drüber gehört über den Kies.
Mein E1-Lack sah nach knapp 3 Jahren jedenfalls noch ziemlich gut aus. Am Unterrohr hatte ich eine 3M-Folie und letztlich nur 2 kleine Einschläge im Sitzrohr.



www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## Orakel (16. April 2012)

@Navares
ich fahre seit 2006 Rotwild (4 verschiedene Modelle),bis heut noch keinen Rahmendefekt, (kein Bikepark) oder sonstige probleme mit einem Rahmen gehabt.
Schlechte Rahmenqualität bei Rotwild, tschuldigung da kann ich nur  
Zum Lack, an meinem X2 hab ich einen kleinen Abplatzer am Verbindungsyoke von den Sitzstreben,entstanden bei einen der ersten Ausfahrten, war Ärgerlich (wie beim neuem Auto, der erste Kratzer tut sehr Weh) seither ist kein weiterer dazu gekommen.
Ist das jetzt ne gut oder ne schlechte Lackqualität
Was man nicht vergessen darf, der Service von/bei Rotwild ist


----------



## Navares (16. April 2012)

Dreht sich um das neue Modell ab 2011 vom E1. Will hier ja nicht die Marke kirtisieren sondern bin mir unsicher. Das es Probleme auch bei anderen Herstellern gibt ist mir auch vollkommen klar, ist wie beim Auto auch.
Bin einfach nur sehr sehr verunsichert, da ich keine 4k Euro aufn Tisch legen möchte fürn Bike das mir eventuell beim ersten Anzeichen von Bikepark oder dickeren Drops unterm Arsch auseinander bricht!


----------



## Deichfräse (16. April 2012)

Kommt wohl drauf an, wie dick die Drops dann sein sollen. Bikepark ist sicher kein Problem für das E1.
Du muss halt bedenken, dass das E1 ein Enduro ist, keine CC-Feile, kein ganz echter Freerider und kein Downhiller.
Damit ist das Bike zwar grundsätzlich ziemlich breit aufgestellt, was den Einsatzzweck betrifft, aber irgendwo sind eben auch physikalische Grenzen. Einen satten 2m Drop würde ich dem Bike schon zutrauen - allerdings nicht unbedingt ins Flat und ich glaube, eher habe ich den K...stift draussen, als dass ich das Bike an die Grenze führe.



www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## Navares (16. April 2012)

Eventuell mach ich mir auch zuviele Gedanken darüber, aber ein kleiner Rest Verunsicherung bleibt halt vorhanden.
Dabei find ich das Geschoss schon sehr schön und würds mir gerne bestellen.


----------



## Orakel (16. April 2012)

Vll. hilft dir das www.rotwild.de/index.php/de/news/pr...fekter-mix-aus-uphill-und-downhill-qualitäten weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vette08 (16. April 2012)

Besorge Dir mal die aktuelle Freeride! Dort sind verschiedene Enduros verglichen. Das E1 kommt dort gut weg. Wenn Du jedoch nur im Park biken möchtest, ist wahrscheinlich ein reiner Downhiller die bessere Wahl. Aber dann bleibt der Sattel eben auch permanent tief.

Ich habe den Rahmen schon gesehen und bezweifel, dass mit sauberer Fahrtechnik ein E1 auseinanderbricht  ...


----------



## Snowman_NA (16. April 2012)

zum thema service bei rotwild:

hab gestern abend ein mail an ole wittrock geschrieben wegen der lackabplatzer am sitzrohr.
heute morgen dann die antwort, dass er es an den service weitergeleitet hat und die mir dann den/die lackstift/e zuschicken.
keine 4h später kam dann ein mail vom service mit der dhl-trackingnummer.


----------



## Navares (16. April 2012)

Jo die gängigen Zeitungen hab ich schon durch inklusive dem Freeride Test von diesem Monat deshalb passt es für mich ja nicht zusammen mit den ganzen negativ Erfahrung. Das E1 ist ja immer mit vorne dabei bei selbigen Tests, war im Vorjahr auch schon so.
Darum wollte ich ja mal Berichte aus erster Hand haben bzw. von Leuten die eventuell schon länger RW fahren.

Gruß


----------



## Vette08 (16. April 2012)

Ich muss mal folgende vielleicht dumme Frage stellen, aber ich weiß es gerade nicht besser:
Ich brauche einen neuen LRS. Kann ich eine Steckachse am 2011er X1 fahren?


----------



## RW_Eddy (16. April 2012)

Vette08 schrieb:


> Ich muss mal folgende vielleicht dumme Frage stellen, aber ich weiß es gerade nicht besser:
> Ich brauche einen neuen LRS. Kann ich eine Steckachse am 2011er X1 fahren?




"Steckachse" nur 10mm Thru Bolt RWS von DT Swiss. 
Bei Hope heisst die 10mm "Saint".
Es gibt auch noch ne preiswerte Alternative bei der Spannachse, komme ich jetzt nicht drauf.


----------



## Deichfräse (16. April 2012)

Wenn es eine 10mm Steckachse, z.B. die 10mm RWS von DT am Hinterrad ist und du dir die entsprechenden MDI´s orderst sollte das passen. Funktioniert aber auch mit den Serien MDI´s für 9mm Schnellspanner.

...der Eddy war schneller...



www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## Vette08 (16. April 2012)

Ich habe an folgenden LRS gedacht: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27006_Pro-2-Evo---NoTubes-Stans-Flow-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html
D.h. ich kann nur die Version 26"  Satz ( VR+HR ) ordern?


----------



## Deichfräse (16. April 2012)

So sieht´s aus.



www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## Vincy (16. April 2012)

Dafür gibt es auch noch Umrüstkits. Bräuchtest dann HR Steckachse 10mm (10x135mm).
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14348_Umruestkit-fuer-Pro-2---Pro-2-EVO-Naben-.html

Und von Rotwild die passenden Inlays.
http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.php?cat=ZUBEH%D6R_ERSATZTEILE&product=DPO-CCL-RWS1&sidROTWILD=k0l69k9mtg76nphisu5k5mk5kgufa89a
http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.php?cat=ZUBEH%D6R_ERSATZTEILE&product=TOP-DPO-CCL
http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.php?cat=ZUBEH%D6R_ERSATZTEILE&product=DPO-CCR-RWS1
http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.php?cat=ZUBEH%D6R_ERSATZTEILE&product=TOP-DPO-CCR-

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=563241&highlight=Rotwild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vette08 (16. April 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! TOP 

Gibt es denn gute Gründe, den Mehrpreis auf 'ne Steckachse für das HR zu rechtfertigen?


----------



## Vincy (16. April 2012)

So einen groÃen Vorteil wie bei X-12 bringt es nicht. 
Billig ist es auch nicht, 24â¬ die Inlays und ca 50â¬ die Steckachse.


----------



## RW_Eddy (16. April 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> So einen großen Vorteil wie bei X-12 bringt es nicht.
> Billig ist es auch nicht, 24 die Inlays und ca 50 die Steckachse.




Die Inlays sind nicht erforderlich ! 
Kann mann machen, muss aber nicht sein.


----------



## Vette08 (16. April 2012)

Ich bedanke mich nochmal bei Euch ! 

Ihr habt was Licht ins Dunkel gebracht. Gegen Ende der Woche oder nächste gibts Bilder von der neuen Ausbaustufe


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. April 2012)

Ich fahre das 2011er E1 seit vergangenem Herbst.
Ich halte mich für einen eher objektiven Fahrer, als einen Fanboy.

Habe das Bike gekauft weil:
1. Der Hinterbau super ist (kein Durchsacken, Dämpfer passend geordert, sehr fein ansprechend, ausreichende Endprogression)
2. Das Sattelrohr durchgehend ist (Sattel ganz versenkbar)
3. Das Oberrohr ordentliche Schrittfreiheit gibt
Das alles hat sich bestätigt!

Das der Lack anfällig ist, war mir vorher bekannt. Er platzt ab wie harte Emalie in der Badewanne. Aber nur dort, wo die Steine reinknallen, sonst nicht.

Die Verarbeitung ist top.
Ich habe den Rahmen im Neuzustand komplett zerlegt.
Alle Bauteile haben gefluchtet, kleine Spaltmaße, alles maßhaltig, keine Verspannungen beim Hinterbau, alles ausreichend gefettet.
Außerdem gefallen mir die haltbaren Edelstahllager- Vollkugellager (ohne Kugelkäfig)

Vom Fahrverhalten geht das Bike nah in die Freeride- Richtung.
Für mich könnte etwas kürzer und wendiger sein weil wir viele Spitzkehren haben. Es geht aber auch so, man muss halt etwas mehr arbeiten.
Dafür kann man es fast gedankenlos bergab laufen lassen.
Das Herzstück Hinterbau ist als einzig mir bekannte Konstruktion dazu in der Lage, mit einer Stahlfedergabel halbwegs mithalten zu können.

In der Freeride (oder welche Zeitschrift war das noch?) wurde bei Rahmengröße M/ 180er Gabel ein Radstand von fast 1,20m ermittelt.
Bei meinem 2011er Modell habe ich 1,175m gemessen.
Wie das kommt ist mir fraglich weil der Hinterbau für 2012 doch kürzer ca. 8mm wurde.

Bei deiner Überlegung solltest du den lobenswerten Service mit bachten.
Ich würde es wieder kaufen!


----------



## luxaltera (17. April 2012)

hier nochmal der Vollstänigkeit halber ein besseres Photo vom schiefen PM bei meinem X1
Bei Rotwild wurde mir gesagt das dass einfachste in der Tat das planfräsen der Aufnahme sei. Bei diesen Photos scheint es aber so als ob da recht viel material bei draufgehen würde... Da ich es diese Woche eh nicht schaffen werde um es zum Händler zu bringen, hoffe ich noch auf ein paar Meinungen bevor ich das machen lasse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (17. April 2012)

Das täuscht doch.
Am Befestigungspunkt reden wir da ein Zentel mm, das ist nix.


----------



## Markusdr (17. April 2012)

Moin,

war mal etwas weniger aktiv hier =). Aber schön zu sehen, dass hier viel passiert.

Zum Thema Lack: Hab ja noch mein altes Rc001 von 1999 oder sowas. Da ist der Lack super =). Und das Rad hat 3 Jahre Renneinsatz hinter sich und wurde wöchentlich von 2000-2003 4-5x die Woche bewegt =).

Ach und mal was zum Bikepark. Kann man sich bei Bikeparks eigentlich Räder leihen? Weil mit einem C1 FS kommt man da wohl nicht so weit oder?

Gruß, Markus


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. April 2012)

Doch, dein C1 kann das.
Nur ob du das mit machst ist fraglich....

Leihbikes gibt es aber dort meistens.


----------



## luxaltera (17. April 2012)

Dann werde ich mal darum kümmern. Danke


----------



## Markusdr (17. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Doch, dein C1 kann das.
> Nur ob du das mit machst ist fraglich....
> 
> Leihbikes gibt es aber dort meistens.



Also brauche ich mir keine Gedanken um das Material machen sondern eher um mich?

Gruß, Markus


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. April 2012)

Ich würde die ersten Runden erst einmal mit meinem vertrauten Bike fahren.
Davon geht dein Schätzchen nicht kaputt.
Danach mal einen Bock ausleihen und den Unterschied erfahren.


----------



## Orakel (17. April 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> hier nochmal der Vollstänigkeit halber ein besseres Photo vom schiefen PM bei meinem X1
> Bei Rotwild wurde mir gesagt das dass einfachste in der Tat das planfräsen der Aufnahme sei. Bei diesen Photos scheint es aber so als ob da recht viel material bei draufgehen würde... Da ich es diese Woche eh nicht schaffen werde um es zum Händler zu bringen, hoffe ich noch auf ein paar Meinungen bevor ich das machen lasse...


Für mich sieht es so aus wie die Bremsaufnahme schäbs/verbogen ist (nach rechts)


----------



## wildtor (17. April 2012)

Nun nach den letzten Detailaufnahmen mal wieder ein Platzhirsch in artgerechter Umgebung aus der Totalen... 

Heute Vormittag ne schön sonnige Hausrunde gehabt mit erneut recht trockenen Trails...

@bolzer: die schöne Schauenburg zu Schriesheim an der hessischen Bergstraße müsste dir bekannt sein oder.... 

ach ja und ein kleines echtes Rehlein gab es während dem Gipfelsturm auch zu erblicken... 
hat fast "handzahm" in wenigen Metern Entfernung vor mir die Waldautobahn gequert... 

Frei nach dem Motto Rotwild meets Rotwild...  so macht das Spass!!!

Gruss,
wildtor


----------



## Navares (17. April 2012)

So E1 ist geordert, freu mich schon riesig auf das Rad da ich mich schon sehr verschaut hab in das schöne Teil 

Gruß

Nava


----------



## Orakel (17. April 2012)

Navares schrieb:


> So E1 ist geordert, freu mich schon riesig auf das Rad da ich mich schon sehr verschaut hab in das schöne Teil
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Nava


Ha Sauberle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (17. April 2012)

Glückwunsch zur Kaufentscheidung!!

hier ein bild vom letzten Ausflug in die Brandenburger Seenlandschaft, Nach erfolgreichem Anstieg auf die Fussgängervermeidungswege musste ich erstmal die Ruhe genießen!


----------



## Deichfräse (17. April 2012)

@Rocky
Beim 2012-er E1 sind die Kettenstreben ca. 6 mm kürzer aber der Lenkwinkel wurde noch einmal etwas flacher - 65,5°.
Mag sein, dass es daher kommt.

Ab Wochenende kann ich dann auch meinen neuen Hirsch zusammenschrauben. Denke, Samstagabend bin ich (fahr-)fertig. Ein paar Teile werden dann in Kürze noch getauscht. 



www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## Bolzer1711 (17. April 2012)

wildtor schrieb:


> @bolzer: die schöne Schauenburg zu Schriesheim an der hessischen Bergstraße müsste dir bekannt sein oder....
> 
> Gruss,
> wildtor



Klar kenne ich die Schauenburg (etwas nördlich von Dossenheim)...   war dieses Jahr aber noch nicht dort, kommt sicherlich aber auch noch....

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Spletti (18. April 2012)

@rocky

was wiegt denn dein bike?

danke schonmal


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. April 2012)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> @Rocky
> Beim 2012-er E1 sind die Kettenstreben ca. 6 mm kürzer aber der Lenkwinkel wurde noch einmal etwas flacher - 65,5°.
> Mag sein, dass es daher kommt.....[/FONT]



Das mit den Sitzstreben ist klar.
Der lenkwinkel hat sich wohl durch die verwendung einer 1cm längeren Gabel ergeben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. April 2012)

Spletti schrieb:


> @rocky
> 
> was wiegt denn dein bike?
> 
> danke schonmal



Mit der VAN so etwa 15kg.
Hab es nie so recht gewogen.


----------



## Markusdr (18. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich würde die ersten Runden erst einmal mit meinem vertrauten Bike fahren.
> Davon geht dein Schätzchen nicht kaputt.
> Danach mal einen Bock ausleihen und den Unterschied erfahren.



Die Federelemente auch =). Sollte ich mehr Luft reinmachen bezüglich Durchschlag? Danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. April 2012)

Nein, weniger!
Du solltest dir dafür den sag im Stehen einstellen.


----------



## Markusdr (18. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nein, weniger!
> Du solltest dir dafür den sag im Stehen einstellen.



Weniger? Ich bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. April 2012)

Ja, du hast richtig verstanden


----------



## prodigy (18. April 2012)

fraemisch schrieb:


> war lange nicht mehr hier im Forum, schaut echt nicht gut aus...ich bin einer derjenigen der ein Problem mit dem Sattelrohr hatte..habe jetzt den 2012 Rahmen und nach 200 km noch keinen riss..hoffe dass dies jetzt keine neue Schwachstelle ist... Wie ist es dir jetzt ausgegangen ? Falk



Hallo,
das war ein 2010er Rahmen. Wurde getauscht gegen einen 2012er. Umbaukosten gingen aber zu meinen Lasten.


----------



## Meta Baron (18. April 2012)

N'Abend!

Man liest ja derzeit sehr viel über das neue Liteville MK10, z.B. das der Hinterbau durch den neuen Fox-Dämpfer und die neue Lagerung ein besseres Ansprechverhalten hat und die "Bergab-Qualitäten" durch die veränderte Geometrie nochmals besser geworden sein sollen.

Ich fahre derzeit ein X2 und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit. Trotzdem würde mich interessieren, ob hier schon mal jemand beide Räder gefahren ist und wie sich ein X2 so gegen das neue Liteville schlägt.


----------



## RW_Eddy (18. April 2012)

Zufällig gesehen:

Fox RP 2 184x44  müsste in ein C1 /C2 passen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Dampfer-Fox-RP2-RP-2-184-mm-neu-Neurad-Sonderlange-Trek-Cannondale-/120895000566?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c25e74ff6

Ob die Tunes passen kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich bins nicht, kenn den auch nicht

Ich meine es war mal jemand auf der Suche...

Eddy


----------



## Spletti (19. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mit der VAN so etwa 15kg.
> Hab es nie so recht gewogen.



danke, was schätzt du denn was das 12er Modell mit xtr zeugs wiegt? müsste doch auch bestimmt um die 14,5 sein...


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. April 2012)

Spletti schrieb:


> danke, was schätzt du denn was das 12er Modell mit xtr zeugs wiegt? müsste doch auch bestimmt um die 14,5 sein...



Ja, sollte hinkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (19. April 2012)

Bin das 301 als MK8 und Mk9 probe gefahren.
Folgendes hat dazu bewegt, das Ding wieder abzubestellen:

- weil der Hinterbau totale Kacke war. (Das MK10 hat sich zwar jetzt gebessert, kann aber dem X1/ X2 bei weitem nicht das Wasser)
reichen. Das 301 ist noch immer ein Hardtail mit Federwegsreserven.
- weil die Dinger oft schief geschweißt sind
- der spez. Steuersatz von LV. Man kann kein anderes Produkt verwenden.
- die Rohre sind dünn wie Papier, für einen Am Einsatz schon anfällig
- Die Überstandshöhe auch bei "S" sehr groß ist
- das Oberrohr nur schwach abfällt, daher muss man den lenker recht hoch fahren (sonst knallen die Bremsgriffe gegen das Oberrohr)
- Das Sattelrohr so fett ist, dass ich kaum Auswahl an Sattelstützen habe, oder mit Adapterlösungen arbeiten muss
- das Gleitlager im Oberrohr oft aufquillt und der Hinterbau dann noch bockiger wird

Der Gewichtsvorteil hat sich ja ab dem MK10 auch wieder relativiert, von den Kosten mal ganz zu schweigen.

Über die lange Odysse bin ich überigens zu Rotwild gekommen.
Damals mit 1,75m auf ein großen X1 Rahmen gesetzt, 300m gefahren und den Hinterbau für TOP empfunden.
Bike noch 10min angeschaut und gekauft.
Bis heute habe ich es nicht bereut, sogar noch ein E1 dazu gekauft.


----------



## Meta Baron (19. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bin das 301 als MK8 und Mk9 probe gefahren.
> Folgendes hat dazu bewegt, das Ding wieder abzubestellen:
> 
> - weil der Hinterbau totale Kacke war. (Das MK10 hat sich zwar jetzt gebessert, kann aber dem X1/ X2 bei weitem nicht das Wasser)
> ...



Danke für den ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht RockyRider66. Das bestärkt mich darin, nicht immer in Richtung Liteville zu schielen, vor allem weil's ja auch sauteuer ist.

Ich bin eher zufällig an das X2 gekommen, aber bisher total zufrieden damit. Kann nur alle positiven Beiträge hier im Forum zum X2 bestätigen!


----------



## Orakel (19. April 2012)

Meta Baron schrieb:


> Ich bin eher zufällig an das X2 gekommen, aber bisher total zufrieden damit. Kann nur alle positiven Beiträge hier im Forum zum X2 bestätigen!


Damit ist Rotwild ein ganz Grosser Wurf gelungen


----------



## Quechua (19. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bin das 301 als MK8 und Mk9 probe gefahren.
> Folgendes hat dazu bewegt, das Ding wieder abzubestellen:
> 
> - weil der Hinterbau totale Kacke war. (Das MK10 hat sich zwar jetzt gebessert, kann aber dem X1/ X2 bei weitem nicht das Wasser)
> ...



Ich bin Jahre das MK6 gefahren, nun das MK8. Zudem fahre ich seit letztem Jahr ein E1. Gesetzt dem Fall, das X1, welches ich noch nicht gefahren bin, ist ein "kleines E1", dann unterscheiden sich die Räder deutlich.
Ein 301, egal ob mit 120/140/160 mm FW, ist immer sehr straff und hat wie Rocky sagt ein Hardtailmäßiges Feeling. Ich mag das! Ein MK10 wird auch mit 160mm kein sänftenartigen Hinterbau haben, da musst du z.B. das 601 nehmen.


Widersprechen muß ich hinsichtlich der Qualität. Wenn man seine Räder komplett selbst aufbaut und die Details betrachtet, dann spielen für mich persönlich die LV Rahmen noch einmal in einer anderen Liga.
Und was Stabilität, Steifigkeit angeht, gibt es auch keinerlei Kritik. Ich habe meine 301 ganz sicher nie geschont und hatte nie irgend welche Probleme. Völliger Blödsinn zu sagen, die Rahmen wären für AM nicht geeignet. Zum Punkt abfallendes Oberrohr. An meinem LV in L stossen meine Bremshebel nicht an, bei E1 in L schon (gleiche Lenkerbreite!). ISt für mich allerdings sicher kein Kriterium, ich schraube meine Hebel handfest dran, wenn es einen Kratzer gibt, so what?
Hingegen bin ich der Meinung, dass Rotwild tendenziell eher schwere Rahmen baut. Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Kinematik top und das E1 ein hervorragendes Bike!
O.g. bezieht sich auf die Pauschalkritik von Rocky vs LV., die so nicht stimmt!

Also einfach testen, wenn du es sanfter magst, dann eher das Rotwild.

Grüße
Alex


----------



## grosser (19. April 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> Damit ist Rotwild ein ganz Grosser Wurf gelungen



Und was habe ich damit zu tun????


----------



## grosser (19. April 2012)

Quechua" data-source="post: 9424789"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Quechua schrieb:


> Ich bin Jahre das MK6 gefahren, nun das MK8. Zudem fahre ich seit letztem Jahr ein E1. Gesetzt dem Fall, das X1, welches ich noch nicht gefahren bin, ist ein "kleines E1", dann unterscheiden sich die Räder deutlich.
> Ein 301, egal ob mit 120/140/160 mm FW, ist immer sehr straff und hat wie Rocky sagt ein Hardtailmäßiges Feeling. Ich mag das! Ein MK10 wird auch mit 160mm kein sänftenartigen Hinterbau haben, da musst du z.B. das 601 nehmen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin 3 Jahre ein selbstaufgebautes 301 MK2 gefahren. In der Zeit hatte ich 2 Dellen im Unterrohr und eine im Oberrohr, 3 neue DT Dämpfer (und die waren insgesamt 7 x beim Service wegen Reparatur), ein Lenkkopflager war fest und der Federweg wurde bei 80KG nicht komplett genutz.
2,5 Jahre C1 eine Hinterbaustrebe mit Lagern, da die Lager zu fest eingepresst waren. Den Fox Dämpfer warte ich selbst und der war nie defekt.
Als ich mir damals aus Spaß das C1 Testbike bei meinem Bikeshop lieh, war ich noch Liteville blind. Nach der Testfahrt habe ich den Rahmen umgehend verkauft, weil so einen Federungskomfort  kannte ich vom 301 nicht. 
Aber zum Glück kann jeder das fahren was er will.


----------



## Spletti (19. April 2012)

interessant, ich schwanke immer noch zwischen LV, nicolai und rotwild..

naja da hab ich diesen sommer einiges zu testen...

sollte ich das e1 aber am besten in XL testen da das oberrohr vom L nur 600 lang ist?

ich bin 1,93 groß und hab eine schritthöhe von 92....


----------



## Meta Baron (20. April 2012)

Spletti schrieb:


> interessant, ich schwanke immer noch zwischen LV, nicolai und rotwild..
> 
> naja da hab ich diesen sommer einiges zu testen...
> 
> ...



Ich fahre das X2 auch in L (ist ja auch die max. Größe), ich bin 1,91 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 89 cm. Gut, das Oberrohr ist beim X2 ein klein wenig länger, aber dafür hat es ja auch noch einen etwas anderen Einsatzbereich.

Ich muss sagen, ich komme mit der Größe wunderbar zurecht und habe mir sogar noch, nachdem ich hier viel über die Vorzüge eines kurzen Vorbaus gelesen habe, einen 65mm Vorbau montiert und der kommt auch bestimmt nicht mehr ab.

Von daher würde ich nach Möglichkeit versuchen, beide Größen zu testen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. April 2012)

quechua" data-source="post: 9424789"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
quechua schrieb:


> .........selbst aufbaut und die details betrachtet, dann spielen für mich persönlich die lv rahmen noch einmal in einer anderen liga.was meinst du damit?
> 
> ...und was stabilität, steifigkeit angeht, gibt es auch keinerlei kritik. Ich habe meine 301 ganz sicher nie geschont und hatte nie irgend welche probleme. Völliger blödsinn zu sagen, die rahmen wären für am nicht geeignet. vielleicht verstehen wir unter "am" etwas anderes. Auf der litevilletrailtrophy (was ich für ein am/ endurorennen bezeichenen würde) habe ich an vielen 301 beulen gefunden. Das ist wohl der preis für das geringe gewicht.
> 
> ...


1


----------



## Spletti (20. April 2012)

Meta Baron schrieb:


> Ich fahre das X2 auch in L (ist ja auch die max. Größe), ich bin 1,91 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 89 cm. Gut, das Oberrohr ist beim X2 ein klein wenig länger, aber dafür hat es ja auch noch einen etwas anderen Einsatzbereich.
> 
> Ich muss sagen, ich komme mit der Größe wunderbar zurecht und habe mir sogar noch, nachdem ich hier viel über die Vorzüge eines kurzen Vorbaus gelesen habe, einen 65mm Vorbau montiert und der kommt auch bestimmt nicht mehr ab.
> 
> Von daher würde ich nach Möglichkeit versuchen, beide Größen zu testen.


 
Ja ist wohl das beste wobei ich jetzt schon weiß das kaum einer ein e1 in xl dastehen hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (20. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
war schon länger nicht mehr aktiv hier, da muss ich wohl noch ein paar Seiten nacharbeiten.
Aber zuerst wird das neue R.C1 HT aufgebaut, der gerade eingetroffen ist. Rahmen in L genau 2,0 kg. Naja gibt sicher einige leichtere Rahmen aber nur wenige schönere, finde ich.


----------



## at021971 (20. April 2012)

Leichter hätteste auch haben können, wenn Du ein R. R1/R2 HT genommen hättest. Da wärst Du jetzt sicherlich mindestens 500 g leichter unterwegs.  

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## -LUTZ- (20. April 2012)

Kurze Frage an alle die ein X1 oder X2 haben:

Das Innenlager wird von Rotwild ja als BB92 angegeben. Kann man auch andere Lager verwenden ? z.B. ein BB91 verbauen oder ein anderes Lager ? Was würde noch in das X2 passen ? 

(ich möchte in das Lager dann eine XTR HollowtechII kurbel  bauen)


----------



## Vincy (20. April 2012)

BB92 (PressFit) ist der Innenlager Standard.  
http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/innenlager_index_1.htm

Nicht verwechseln mit der Modellbezeichnung von Shimano, die so ähnlich klingt (zB SM-BB91)!
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22064_Innenlager-SM-BB91-41A-Press-Fit-.html
Es ist aber das passende Innenlager. 

BB = Bottom Bracket


----------



## giles (20. April 2012)

Kannst Dir auch ein klassisches einpressen lassen. Musst nur bei der Bestellung angeben.


----------



## -LUTZ- (20. April 2012)

irgendwie steh ich aufm Schlauch.

Welche Lager kann ich denn verwenden für das X2, wenn ich eine HT2 XTR-Kurbel einbauen möchte ?
Hat jemand eine Typenbezeichnung o.ä?


----------



## giles (20. April 2012)

BBS, glaub ich. Ich hab meinen Händler gesagt, was ich mag und er hat es bestellt. Hab da auch nicht durchgesehen.

Beim Bestellen auf Shimano kompatibel achten.


----------



## Vincy (20. April 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Kannst Dir auch ein klassisches einpressen lassen. Musst nur bei der Bestellung angeben.


 
 
Wie machst das denn?

So sieht ein klassisches Innenlager aus. Mit schraubbaren Lagerschalen.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27291_XTR-Innenlager-SM-BB90-A-Hollowtech-II-.html




PressFit dagegen so. Mit einpressbaren Lagerschalen.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22064_Innenlager-SM-BB91-41A-Press-Fit-.html




Erkennbarer Unterschied (außer dem Gewinde):
bei 1) sind die Lager(schalen) *außenliegend *vom Tretlagergehäuse 
bei 2) sind die Lager(schalen)* innenliegend* im Tretlagergehäuse


----------



## jmr-biking (20. April 2012)

Verwende einfach das, was beim Rahmen mitgeliefert wird. Da passen alle Shimano Kurbeln mit HT-Standard rein. Oder merke es bei deiner Bestellung an, dass du die XTR Kurbel reinmachen willst.

Nur wenn du Kurbeln mit GXP-Standard (z.B. SRAM, Truvativ) einbauen möchtest, musst du ein anderes PressFit-Lager bestellen.

Mit "klassischem Lager" Lager meint er wohl den BSA-Standard. Brauchst nicht, da die von Rotwild eingepressten BB92 Innenlager mit den Shimano HT-Kurbeln kompatibel sind. 

Bei Pressfit sind die Lager halt eingepresst, zwecks höherer Tretlagersteifigkeit usw..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (20. April 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Wie machst das denn?
> ...



Ganz einfach, indem ich den Rahmen mit dem gewünschten Lagerstandard bestelle 

@ JMR

genauso, war es gemeint. RW hat mich damals, über meinen Händler, nach Pressfit, "Standard" etc. fragen lassen.


----------



## jmr-biking (20. April 2012)

BSA-Lager in einen für PressFit ausgelegten Rahmen einbauen zu wollen ist absoluter Blödsinn. Warum außen liegende Lager haben wollen, wenn sie doch auch im Rahmen liegen können. 

Ist ja auch technisch garnicht möglich. Ich kenne keine Adapterlösung.


----------



## -LUTZ- (20. April 2012)

habe gerade mit ROtwild gesprochen. (sehr zuvorkommend übrigens!)
Die sagten mir dass ich ein "SM bb91 / 41 a" brauche um eine XTR Kurbel verbauen zu können.

Könnt ihr das bestätigen ? (will nur auf Nummer Sicher gehen - nicht dass ich etwas falsches kaufe)


Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich der Unterscheid zwichen BB92 und BB91 ??
Beides scheint ja wohl zu passen, aber worin unterscheiden sie sich ?


----------



## giles (20. April 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> BSA-Lager in einen für PressFit ausgelegten Rahmen einbauen zu wollen ist absoluter Blödsinn. Warum außen liegende Lager haben wollen, wenn sie doch auch im Rahmen liegen können.
> 
> Ist ja auch technisch garnicht möglich. Ich kenne keine Adapterlösung.



Ich habe wie von Dir geschrieben das "Verwende einfach das, was beim Rahmen mitgeliefert wird. Da passen alle Shimano Kurbeln mit HT-Standard rein" drin. Sie hatten nur gefragt, ob ich den Standard oder den "neuen" Standard wollt. Habe genauso wenig Ahnung und habe auch gesagt XT/XTR kompatibel.

Jetzt klar?


----------



## jmr-biking (20. April 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> BB92 (PressFit) ist der Innenlager Standard.
> http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/innenlager_index_1.htm
> 
> Nicht verwechseln mit der Modellbezeichnung von Shimano, die so ähnlich klingt (zB SM-BB91)!
> ...



Vincy`s beide Links sagen eingetlich alles aus! Lese dir das mal durch und du wirst begreifen. 

BB92= PressFit in 86,5 oder 89,5 oder 92 mm Tretlagerbreite

BB91= Shimano Innenlagerbezeichnung: Das was du brauchst.


----------



## abi_1984 (20. April 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Ich habe wie von Dir geschrieben das "Verwende einfach das, was beim Rahmen mitgeliefert wird. Da passen alle Shimano Kurbeln mit HT-Standard rein" drin. Sie hatten nur gefragt, ob ich den Standard oder den "neuen" Standard wollt. Habe genauso wenig Ahnung und habe auch gesagt XT/XTR kompatibel.
> 
> Jetzt klar?



Ich denke hier ist genau das Problem: Beim Kauf eines Rahmensets ist kein Innelager eingepresst.

Bei Kompletträdern verbaut Rotwild die Shimano Lager SMBB7141A oder SMBB9141A.
Die sind für BB92 vorgesehen und da passen alle Hollowtec II kompatiblen Kurbeln durch. 92 steht hier für die Tretlagergehäusebreite in mm.

Man kann sich natürlich auch bei Reset oder Acros oder sonstwo für BB92 kompatible Lager entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (20. April 2012)

Ich habe ein Rahmenset gekauft


----------



## jmr-biking (20. April 2012)

Genau. Bei meinem R2HT Rahmen war zwar ein Shimano Lager mit bei, aber wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann lass dir direkt das passende Lager von Rotwild einbauen.

Ich hab nachträglich in meinen Rahmen eine Truvativ Noir Kurbel eingebaut. Zum Ausbau der alten Lager ist Spezialwerkzeug nötig und zum einpressen des neuen PressFit GXP-Lagers von Truvativ ebenso. Kostet ne Stange Geld und lohnt sich nicht zu kaufen bei nur einem Lager.


----------



## giles (20. April 2012)

RW macht des und so ist man, zumindest meine Meinung, auf der sicheren Seite. Auch auf die Garantie bezogen.


----------



## TrailProf (20. April 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Leichter hätteste auch haben können, wenn Du ein R. R1/R2 HT genommen hättest. Da wärst Du jetzt sicherlich mindestens 500 g leichter unterwegs.
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas


Hallo Thomas,
Das stimmt, wäre aber leider auch teurer geworden. Wa ich für ein "Zweitrad zur Arbeit" nicht bereit auszugeben. So muss ich die 500gr. halt bei mir abspecken. Da ist sogar noch kiloweise Potential.


----------



## abi_1984 (20. April 2012)

@Lutz: Wenn Du einen Steuersatz einpressen kannst und idealerweise ein Einpresswerkzeug hast, kriegst Du das bei nem Pressfitlager auch hin.

Ansonsten lass es doch einfach Deinen Händler machen.

Vincy hatte ja schon ein passendes gepostet:
BB9141-A

Da muss halt der Distanzring mit verbaut werden.

Du kannst aber auch wie gesagt bei Acros oder Reset oder sonstwo in etwas Farbe, weniger Gewicht und etwas mehr Exklusivität investieren.


----------



## H.B.O (20. April 2012)

Hi, weiß irgendwer ob ein monarch plus (mit piggyback) oder ein xfusion vector in einen rotwild e1 rahmen bj.2011 m passen. laut rotwild muss mans probieren, sicher ist nur das es bei s nicht geht. danke


----------



## Orakel (20. April 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Und was habe ich damit zu tun????


 so gesehn gar nichts, den du hast ein kleines G vorne dran, ich habe ein Grosser geschrieben, mit grossem G.


----------



## Orakel (20. April 2012)

Meta Baron schrieb:


> I einen 65mm Vorbau montiert und der kommt auch bestimmt nicht mehr ab.


würdest du mir das Fabrikat mitteilen wollen 
Danke


----------



## -LUTZ- (20. April 2012)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> @Lutz: Wenn Du einen Steuersatz einpressen kannst und idealerweise ein Einpresswerkzeug hast, kriegst Du das bei nem Pressfitlager auch hin.
> 
> Ansonsten lass es doch einfach Deinen Händler machen.
> 
> ...



die Gehäusebreite beträgt 92mm ?RIchtig ? 

Ist das ganz sicher ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. April 2012)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Hi, weiß irgendwer ob ein monarch plus (mit piggyback) oder ein xfusion vector in einen rotwild e1 rahmen bj.2011 m passen. laut rotwild muss mans probieren, sicher ist nur das es bei s nicht geht. danke



2011 ging zumindest kein DHX Air rein weil der AGB aufs Unterrohr schlagen kann.
2012 hat sich was geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baatz (20. April 2012)

würde denn ein Vivid Air ins E1 passen? Kann sonst noch jmd. was zum Vergleich  E1 mit einem Fanes sagen, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. April 2012)

2012 und 2011 haben unterschiedliche Aufnahmen/ Platzverhältnisse.
Am 2011er glaube ich nicht, dass er passt.
Ob der Hinterbau den braucht, lasse ich mal dahingestellt sein.
Mal ein E1 gefahren?
(Schau dich mal bei Linkage um)


----------



## abi_1984 (20. April 2012)

-LUTZ- schrieb:


> die Gehäusebreite beträgt 92mm ?RIchtig ?
> 
> Ist das ganz sicher ?



Ja, ist sicher. Allerdings hatte ich einen Denkfehler bezüglich des Spacers. Den brauchst Du nicht. Weil das Gehäuse ja schon 92mm Breite hat und nicht erst "breit" gemacht werden muss.
Im Zweifel hilft Nachmessen


----------



## Meta Baron (21. April 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> würdest du mir das Fabrikat mitteilen wollen
> Danke



Hallo Orakel! Es ist ein Crank Brothers Iodine 2 Vorbau, also eigentlich das Original in kürzer.


----------



## Orakel (21. April 2012)

Meta Baron schrieb:


> Hallo Orakel! Es ist ein Crank Brothers Iodine 2 Vorbau, also eigentlich das Original in kürzer.


Bist du zufrieden mit ihm was die Steifigkeit betrifft?
Sitzt er durch die Keilklemmung sicher?


----------



## Meta Baron (21. April 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> Bist du zufrieden mit ihm was die Steifigkeit betrifft?
> Sitzt er durch die Keilklemmung sicher?



Bisher absolut noch keine Probleme gehabt. War anfangs auch etwas skeptisch und habe auch nicht immer das Beste hier im Forum über Crank Brothers Parts gelesen, aber im Original war der Vorbau ja auch schon verbaut und da ich auch bei dem nix negatives feststellen konnte, habe ich den nochmal in kürzer geordert.

An meinem alten Rad hatte ich 'nen Syntace VRO verbaut und davor 'nen Ritchey. Der Crank Brothers ist in keinem Fall schlechter.


----------



## Orakel (21. April 2012)

Meta Baron schrieb:


> Bisher absolut noch keine Probleme gehabt. War anfangs auch etwas skeptisch und habe auch nicht immer das Beste hier im Forum über Crank Brothers Parts gelesen, aber im Original war der Vorbau ja auch schon verbaut und da ich auch bei dem nix negatives feststellen konnte, habe ich den nochmal in kürzer geordert.
> 
> An meinem alten Rad hatte ich 'nen Syntace VRO verbaut und davor 'nen Ritchey. Der Crank Brothers ist in keinem Fall schlechter.


Danke für die Info's


----------



## -LUTZ- (21. April 2012)

Alle die ein X1 oder X2 haben:

Welchen Umwerfer habt Ihr montiert ?  (genaue Bezeichnung)
Ist standardmäßig der FD-M781 verbaut ?


Und dann noch eine Frage: Was befestigt man an dem roten Ring unten am Tretlager ?


Übrigens: In der kommenden Woche müsste mein X2 dann endlich fertig sein - Bilder folgen  )


----------



## Thomas1809 (21. April 2012)

-LUTZ- schrieb:


> Alle die ein X1 oder X2 haben:
> 
> Welchen Umwerfer habt Ihr montiert ?  (genaue Bezeichnung)
> Ist standardmäßig der FD-M781 verbaut ?



    Ja, ich hab den Shimano XTR FD-M981 Down-Swing Umwerfer



-LUTZ- schrieb:


> Und dann noch eine Frage: Was befestigt man an dem roten Ring unten am Tretlager ?



Kettenführung, glau ich

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (21. April 2012)

Da wird die Kettenführung montiert.



www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## giles (21. April 2012)

XT Umwerfer von 2006 oder so. Der rote Ring am tretlager ist die ICSG - Halterung für Kettenführungen.


----------



## -LUTZ- (22. April 2012)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab den Shimano XTR FD-M981 Down-Swing Umwerfer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Danke !

Jetzt muss ich noch wissen mit wieviel NM wird der Umwerfer am Sattelrohr festgezogen ? Legt man da irgendwas drunter ? Wird der "nackt" aufs Rohr geschraubt ?


----------



## TOM4 (22. April 2012)

Also lt. Shimano mit 5nm, aber beim carbonrahmen eventuell mit carbonpaste und weniger nm? Aber hier gibts eh ein paar x2 fahrer die das sicher wissen


P.s. Die daten bzgl. Rahmen hättest du mir versprochen


----------



## Thomas1809 (22. April 2012)

-LUTZ- schrieb:


> Danke !
> 
> Jetzt muss ich noch wissen mit wieviel NM wird der Umwerfer am Sattelrohr festgezogen ? Legt man da irgendwas drunter ? Wird der "nackt" aufs Rohr geschraubt ?



Ich hab meinen mit Carbonmontagepaste und 3 Nm angezogen, hat sich bis jetzt nicht verdreht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Orakel (22. April 2012)

ich habe Carbonpaste von Dynamics drunter gemacht, angezogen bis er sich micht mehr von Hand verdreht hat (Nm?) auch am Sattelrohr innen habe ich die Paste verwendet.
www.amazon.de/Dynamic-Carbon-Montagepaste-Beutel-Sattelstütze/dp/B005SHQ9U0
hat mir mein Händler für ume mitgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (22. April 2012)

Mal eine Frage an die E1-Fahrer:

Beim 2012er sind die M.D.I.-Inlays auf den Innenseiten mit einer Wulst versehen, die vermutlich eine etwas bessere Führung beim Einsetzen des Hinterrades bewirken soll.
Problem:
Wenn ich auf einer DT-Swiss FR 440 Nabe von 9- auf 10-fach Kassette wechsel, dann schleift der Abschlussring der Kassette am Inlay, wenn der 10mm Thrubolt angezogen wird.
Da der Freilaufkörper von 9- zu 10-fach in der Breite identisch geblieben ist, frage ich mich gerade, wo der Fehler steckt???
Der originale LRS hat ja auch eine DT-Nabe und da funktioniert es ja anscheinend.
Wer kann helfen???



www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## chris-2 (22. April 2012)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die E1-Fahrer:
> 
> Beim 2012er sind die M.D.I.-Inlays auf den Innenseiten mit einer Wulst versehen, die vermutlich eine etwas bessere Führung beim Einsetzen des Hinterrades bewirken soll.
> Problem:
> ...



Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch bei meinem X1 (2012), als ich die SLX- Kasette gegen eine XT-Kasette getauscht habe habe.
Die Ursache war, dass der Abschlussring bei der XT-Kassette breiter baut. Ich habe dann einfach den Ring von der günstigeren Kassette genommen und das Problem war behoben.
Der Ring ist bei einer SLX-Kassette nach aussen hin flach, bei der XT-Kassette hingegen leicht schräg und breiter.


----------



## AMITS (22. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich fahre das 2011er E1 seit vergangenem Herbst.
> Ich halte mich für einen eher objektiven Fahrer, als einen Fanboy.
> 
> Habe das Bike gekauft weil:
> ...


 

Genau das mit dem Radstand ist für mich auch ein Rätsel. Obwohl die Kettenstreben beim 12er E1 6mm kürzer sind, ist die gesamte Kiste doch deutlich länger geworden, als das 11er E1. Die neue 10mm längere Federgabel kann doch gerade in Sachen Radstand sooo viel nicht ausmachen?! Das Sitzwinkel und Lenkwinkel um ca. 0,5 Grad flacher werden bei ner 1cm längeren Gabel, ist mir klar....aber sooo'n Unterschied beim Radstand?!

Interessant ist auch, dass das 11er E1 beim Freeride Magazin mit Lob und Begeisterung überschüttet wird. Es fährt spritzig, agil und verspielt etc. Beim aktuellen Test in der Freeride 1/12, wo jetzt das 12er E1 getestet wurde, liest sich das schon etwas anders. Insgesamt zwar immer noch sehr positiv, aber die Testfahrer waren wohl deutlich nicht so begeistert, wie beim 11er E1. Man könnte fast meinen, die 11er Kombo fährt sich irgendwie besser, als die 12er...zumindest, wenn man nach diesen Tests geht. Soweit ich erfahren habe, hat sich bis auf die Dämpferaufnahme und Kettenstrebenlänge am 12er Rahmen aber nix weiter geändert. Liegt das dann Alles (Radstand, so unterschiedliche Testbewertungen) nur an der neuen Federgabel.???? Grübel...grübel....


----------



## TrailProf (22. April 2012)

So, das X1 hat jetzt nen neuen Kumpel im Gehege.
Design und Verarbeitung des Rahmens wie immer eine
Augenweide.






und nun als Ganzes:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bei der Ferdergabel muss ich mal noch schauen, ob da mittelfristig noch ein leichtes CC-Modell drankommt. (FOX Float, Magura Durin, RockShox Reba oder SID oder DT ) Gut und dennoch günstig, leicht und dennoch stabil sollte sie sein. Was fahren denn die Racer im Forum hier so?

Den Rittern in der Pfalz viel Spaß, hoffentlich habt Ihr besseres Wetter.
Und ich muss gleich auf Arbeit


----------



## at021971 (22. April 2012)

Eine Fox F32 100 RL am R.R2 FS (1.538 g) und eine DT Swiss XMM 100 Twin Shot (1.562 g) am Cube AMS 100 Pro. Bei dem Vergleich würde ich die Fox nehmen. 

Im R.R2 FS war orignal eine Magura Durin MD120M (1.628 g) drin. Die ist dann aber aufgrund Verarbeitung und Performance beim Händler geblieben. Die von Rotwild abgestimmten Durins sollen aber besser sein.


----------



## enweh (22. April 2012)

'ne gute alte SID Team (~ 1.470 g)


----------



## RCC03-Biker (22. April 2012)

AMITS schrieb:


> Genau das mit dem Radstand ist für mich auch ein Rätsel. Obwohl die Kettenstreben beim 12er E1 6mm kürzer sind, ist die gesamte Kiste doch deutlich länger geworden, als das 11er E1. Die neue 10mm längere Federgabel kann doch gerade in Sachen Radstand sooo viel nicht ausmachen?! Das Sitzwinkel und Lenkwinkel um ca. 0,5 Grad flacher werden bei ner 1cm längeren Gabel, ist mir klar....aber sooo'n Unterschied beim Radstand?!
> 
> Interessant ist auch, dass das 11er E1 beim Freeride Magazin mit Lob und Begeisterung überschüttet wird. Es fährt spritzig, agil und verspielt etc. Beim aktuellen Test in der Freeride 1/12, wo jetzt das 12er E1 getestet wurde, liest sich das schon etwas anders. Insgesamt zwar immer noch sehr positiv, aber die Testfahrer waren wohl deutlich nicht so begeistert, wie beim 11er E1. Man könnte fast meinen, die 11er Kombo fährt sich irgendwie besser, als die 12er...zumindest, wenn man nach diesen Tests geht. Soweit ich erfahren habe, hat sich bis auf die Dämpferaufnahme und Kettenstrebenlänge am 12er Rahmen aber nix weiter geändert. Liegt das dann Alles (Radstand, so unterschiedliche Testbewertungen) nur an der neuen Federgabel.???? Grübel...grübel....



Das habe ich Rotwild auch gefragt. Laut Rotwild ist der Radstand 2012 kürzer als 2011. 
Die Angabe im Prospekt und auf der Homepage wären ein Druckfehler. Aber den genauen Radstand des 2012er haben sie mir leider nicht mitgeteilt. Und ändern tun sie sie auch nicht auf der Homepage. Das kommt mir dann doch etwas komisch vor.
Vielleicht kann einer, der ein 2012er E1 fährt seinen Radstand messen. Das 2011er lies sich hervorragend fahren...


----------



## RCC03-Biker (22. April 2012)

Habe jetzt an meinem X1 den serienmäßig 90mm langen Vorbau und den 660mm breiten äh schmalen Lenker gegen einen 65mm langen Vorbau und einen 750mm breiten Lowriser Lenker getauscht. Macht sich im Fahrverhalten (Handling) sehr positiv bemerkbar.


----------



## AMITS (22. April 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Das habe ich Rotwild auch gefragt. Laut Rotwild ist der Radstand 2012 kürzer als 2011.
> Die Angabe im Prospekt und auf der Homepage wären ein Druckfehler. Aber den genauen Radstand des 2012er haben sie mir leider nicht mitgeteilt. Und ändern tun sie sie auch nicht auf der Homepage. Das kommt mir dann doch etwas komisch vor.
> Vielleicht kann einer, der ein 2012er E1 fährt seinen Radstand messen. Das 2011er lies sich hervorragend fahren...




Ist wirklich komisch. An dem langen Radstand muss ja auch irgendwas dran sein. War ja auch genau das, was in der aktuellen 1/12er Freeride Ausgabe beim 12er R.E1 als Negativpunkt aufgefallen ist. Und die messen immer selbst nach...


----------



## -LUTZ- (22. April 2012)

Weiter gehts mit der Fragerei: 

Ich möchte mir beim Huber Buchsen für das X2 bestellen.
Kann mir jemand die genauen Maße sagen die ich für das X2 benötige ? 
(habe das Rad leider nicht hier um ausmessen zu können)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (22. April 2012)

Bem X2 brauchst du 22 x 8 Buchsen...   habe auch auf Huber gewechselt, ist aber noch nicht solange her, daher kann ich keine Info geben.

Rein vom Gefühl her, das Ansprechberhalten ist besser wie bei den originalen Foxbuchsen.


----------



## -LUTZ- (22. April 2012)

ist 22x8 das Maß für die Buchsen oben an der Wippe oder unten an der Aufnahme des Rahmens ?

ich bräuchte für oben und unten folgende Werte:

	- Lagerdurchmesser 
	- Einbaubreite 
	- Schrauben/Bolzendurchmesser


----------



## Bolzer1711 (22. April 2012)

Wenn du bei Hr. Huber für oben und unten jeweils die Buchsen 22 x 8 für Fox-Dämpfer bestellst, dann paßt alles. Die Schrauben bleiben die gleichen....


----------



## Deichfräse (22. April 2012)

Die 1200mm kann ich für Gr. L beim E1 bestätigen.
Sind mal 40mm mehr im Vergleich zu meinem alten E1, denke aber, dass es sich trotzdem recht agil bewegen lässt. Zumindest fühlt es sich im Stand bisher so an. Fahren geht ja noch nicht ganz.



www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. April 2012)

Mein E1 in "M" von 2011 ist mit 180er Fox von Achse bis Achse 1,175m lang, im komplett ausgefederten Zustand (!)


----------



## AMITS (23. April 2012)

@RockyRider: Interessant! Das sind immerhin 5mm weniger, als das aktuelle Modell...und das bei gleichem Federweg und längeren Kettenstreben.

@Deichfräse: Das bestätigt exakt die Werte der Rotwild Webseite.

Schlussfolgerung: Die angebenden Werte auf der Rotwild Webseite scheinen wohl doch zu stimmen. Das 2012er Modell scheint also tatsächlich in der Länge zugelegt zu haben trotz kürzerer Kettenstreben. Vor allem, da hier mal erwähnt wurde, dass der Rotwild Support meinte, dass die Werte auf der Webseite ein Druckfehler sei und das 2012er in Wirklichkeit sogar kürzer sein soll. Aber diese Aussage vom Support kann ja dann wohl nicht stimmen. Eure Bikes wiederlegen das deutlich. Freaky. Das würde jetzt auch die etwas unterschiedlichen Bewertungen des Freeride Magazins bzgl. 2011er und 12er Modell erklären. Ich denke mal, dass Rotwild das E1 in der 2012er Version einfach etwas mehr in Richtung "Downhill" bringen wollte, um es somit deutlicher von der Allmountain X-Serie abzugrenzen.


----------



## AMITS (23. April 2012)

Danke, dass ihr das mal nachgemessen habt!


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2012)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht soviel auf die nackten Zahlen geben.
Da spielen doch einige Dinge mit rein (Gabelvorlauf, Tretlagerhöhe.....)

Das E1 braucht halt eine etwas aktivere Fahrweise als ein C1/ X1 usw., aber das ist OK wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat.


----------



## K3RMIT (24. April 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Bem X2 brauchst du 22 x 8 Buchsen...   habe auch auf Huber gewechselt, ist aber noch nicht solange her, daher kann ich keine Info geben.
> 
> Rein vom Gefühl her, das Ansprechberhalten ist besser wie bei den originalen Foxbuchsen.



Klärt mich auf? Ich bin unwissend  Huber? Buchsen? Ansprechverhalten besser? 
Gibt's sowas auch fürs C1? 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2012)

Hallo Teilnehmer des Pfalz- Treffen 2012!

Ich hoffe, es haben alle eine gute Heimreise gehabt.
FÃ¼r mich war es ein gelungenes Treffen, hat sehr viel SpaÃ gemacht!

Wir haben jeden Tag um 42km gefahren, verteilt auf je ca. 1.400hm:

Am 1. Tag waren die âPÃ¤ddchenâ zwar nass, aber nach etwa 1h wussten wir alle, wie der Hase auf nassen Wurzeln lÃ¤uft.

Der 2. Tag hat sich von seiner freundlichen Seite gezeigt, man konnte es ordentlich knattern lassen.

Am 3. Tag hat uns der April mal kurz gezeigt, was ein Hagelschauer ist, ansonsten eigentlich trocken.

Ernsthafte StÃ¼rze waren in den 3 Tagen keine zu verzeichnen.

Die 10GB Filmmaterial werden irgendwann mal zusammengeschnitten, aber das Rohmaterial sieht schon super aus.

Besonderen Dank noch mal an redpulli die FÃ¼hrung an Spitze Ã¼bernommen hat. Der arme Kerl ist daher leider nicht so oft auf den Videos zu sehen. (selbst schuld wenn er so schnell fÃ¤hrt)

Ride fine!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2012)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Klärt mich auf? Ich bin unwissend  Huber? Buchsen? Ansprechverhalten besser?
> Gibt's sowas auch fürs C1?
> 
> Gruß



Ist Stefan Huber, er bietet haltbare und leichtgängige Buchsen für verschiedene Dämpfer an.
Er hat auch passende für dein C1, der Umbau lohnt sich.
http://huber-bushings.com/


----------



## noie95 (24. April 2012)

*WEYHER 2012*

@ alle die da waren: es war für mich ein super woe!!! danke!!! freue mich jetzt schon aufs nä. mal...


----------



## Arthur27 (24. April 2012)

Auch ohne ein Rotwild unterm Hintern fand ich das Treffen klasse.
Das Wetter war zwar April-typisch, aber selbst bei Nässe kann man ein sehr ordentliches Tempo fahren.
Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich würde immer wieder teilnehmen ( selbst bei Aprilwetter  )

Schönen Gruß an alle und bis demnächst


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2012)

Ein "demnächst" wird es sicher geben.
Danke an dich als Kameramann!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (24. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht soviel auf die nackten Zahlen geben.
> Da spielen doch einige Dinge mit rein (Gabelvorlauf, Tretlagerhöhe.....)
> 
> Das E1 braucht halt eine etwas aktivere Fahrweise als ein C1/ X1 usw., aber das ist OK wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat.



Aus diesem Grund werde ich auch schauen, dass ich auch das 2012er Modell einmal Probefahren kann.

Eigentlich würde mir schon ein etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel bei meinem X1 reichen.
Vielleicht entwickelt Rotwild ja das 2013er X1 in diese Richtung. Wäre schon schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2012)

Machs wie grosser und bau dir eine 36er mit 160mm ein.
dann hast du ein super bike!


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2012)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Auch ohne ein Rotwild unterm Hintern fand ich das Treffen klasse.......
> 
> Schönen Gruß an alle und bis demnächst



Zum Glück waren die Hintern wichtiger als die Bikes.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (24. April 2012)

Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. Aber bei meinem 2010er X1 wird mir dann der Sitzwinkel mit ca. 72° zu flach. Hab da ja kein Tapered Steuerrohr.
Mit einem 2011er oder 2012er Rahmen und einem Angle Set würde das eher ohne größere abstriche gehen.
Da muss ich wieder grübeln.
Und mit ner 160er Gabel brauch ich nen neuen Laufradsatz. Aber den will ich ja sowieso


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2012)

Ich habe mal ein einfaches Video von unserem gemeinsamen Pfalztreffen zusammengeschnitten.

Ist mein erster Versuch, daher habe ich Video genommen, in dem nicht viel gequatscht wurde.
(Das Gequatsche muss erst durch die Zensur, hebe ich mir mal fÃ¼r schlechtes Wetter aufâ¦..)

*AuÃerdem wÃ¼rde ich gerne wissen, ob ein Teilnehmer NICHT in den Videos zu sehen sein mÃ¶chte????*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwyNCyret98&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Arthur27 (24. April 2012)

Beim anschauen des Videos fangen mir spontan Beine und Arme an zu schmerzen 
Aber die Kameraposition passt ganz gut, sind nette Aufnahmen !
Bin schon gespannt auf den Rest.




RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Danke an dich als Kameramann!



Wärste mal nicht so schnell gefahren, hätte ich auch längere Aufnahmen von dir


----------



## K3RMIT (24. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist Stefan Huber, er bietet haltbare und leichtgängige Buchsen für verschiedene Dämpfer an.
> Er hat auch passende für dein C1, der Umbau lohnt sich.
> http://huber-bushings.com/



 merci


----------



## grosser (24. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo Teilnehmer des Pfalz- Treffen 2012!
> 
> Ich hoffe, es haben alle eine gute Heimreise gehabt.
> Für mich war es ein gelungenes Treffen, hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht!
> ...



Einen großen Dank an RockyRider66!!
Super Orga und geile Strecken hat er geguided.
Auf eine Wiederholung bestehe ich, da ich nur am Samstag dabei sein konnte.
Auch meinen 2 Kumpels hat es super gefallen und sie sind das nächste Mal wieder dabei.

Das X1 mit 160er Fox hat sich prima geschlagen Berg hoch und noch besser runter. Ich hatte mich noch nie so sicher gefühlt, wie auf diesem Bock.


----------



## prodigy (24. April 2012)

Ich kann mich nur anschließen - sehr nette Mitfahrer, geniale Trails, lecker Kuchen und die Erkenntnis, dass mehr Federweg irgendwie doch mehr Spaß macht 

Vielen Dank RockRider66 

Uli


----------



## noie95 (24. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein einfaches Video von unserem gemeinsamen Pfalztreffen zusammengeschnitten.
> 
> Ist mein erster Versuch, daher habe ich Video genommen, in dem nicht viel gequatscht wurde.
> (Das Gequatsche muss erst durch die Zensur, hebe ich mir mal für schlechtes Wetter auf..)
> ...



cooooooles video!!! 
ich will immer aufs video... ist doch klar; meinen vielen sponsoren zuliebe 

und: lass no druff des gequatsche!


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2012)

Danke für das nette Feedback!

An mir soll eine Wiederholung nicht scheitern, hauptsache entspannt wie gehabt.

@grosser: dein Bike liegt satt, hast dich nicht umsonst so sicher gefüht. Würde ich mir auch so aufbauen.

@chef#24: beim nächsten mal muss du nur schneller ums Eck, dann bleibe ich länger im Bild.

@prodigy: auch wenn es Rotwildtreffen war, mit dem anderen Bike bist du "besser" unterwegs. Bist in 2 Tagen deutlich schneller geworden?

@noie95: mit Coil bist du goil, mit Kugeln noch goiler!

@redpulli: wenn du langsamer fährst, kommst du auch öfter ins Bild. Aber einer muss ja vor fahren.

@Kollegen von grosser: Ihr seid dürft gerne wieder dabei sein! Trotz 2- Zeitzonen- Vorbau super unterwegs dachte ich bei mir.

@scylla: am 2. Tag von der Leine gelassen? Tolle Abfahrten mit dem Hardtail, brauchst kein Fully

@rayc: danke für den Track, melde dich mal bei redpulli wegen der Distanzscheiben. Trotz deinem "Leiden" habe ich mich gefreut, dass du mitgefahren bist, bis zum Ende.

@die, die absagen mussten: beim nächsten Mal kommt ihr mit, ganz sicher.

@wen hab ich jetzt bei meinen 2 Gläsern Scheurebe- Heilwein vergessen?

@mich: ich laufe heute wie Pinchcio mit den hölzernen Beinen durch die Gegend......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YoStefan (24. April 2012)

Von den "2 Kollegen von grosser" ein großes Danke für das Warten und die Geduld mit uns! Mit dem 2 Zeitzonenvorbau war es schon spannend. Hat super Spass gemacht trotz der feuchten Pädchen.
Mit einer solch Truppe geh ich gerne wieder an den Start.




RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Danke für das nette Feedback!An mir soll eine Wiederholung nicht scheitern, hauptsache entspannt wie gehabt.
> 
> @grosser: dein Bike liegt satt, hast dich nicht umsonst so sicher gefüht. Würde ich mir auch so aufbauen.
> 
> ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2012)

Ey YoStefan!!!
Du hast auch noch ein YoEddy?
Steht bei mir auch noch rum, mit Manitou 1 oder original Gabel, in Cherry.

Wir können das gerne wiederholen, war echt geil!
Ich habe nicht gewartet, ich habe mich ausgeruht, mein Bock braucht schließlich bergauf etwas mehr Zuneigung......


----------



## scylla (24. April 2012)

@Rocky
sag mal war die Abfahrt asphaltiert... so wie du da runterbrezelst auf dem Video ... mannomann, und mir tut immer noch alles weh vom Schneckentempo fahren.
Die Kameraposition war ja perfekt! Und ich dachte schon, du würdest deine Nasenhaare filmen 

Geiles Treffen, nächstes Mal sehr gern wieder (dann wahrscheinlich immer noch ohne Rotwild, aber nett, dass man auch so nicht im Wald ausgesetzt wird ). Atmosphäre wie Trails... chillig, flowig, perfekt... genau mein Geschmack! Der Regentanz könnte aber noch besser werden. 

... bis dahin wird dann auch geübt, dass ich auch ohne Federweg mal das Hinterrad länger als 2 sec halten kann


----------



## YoStefan (24. April 2012)

Yo! Habe das erste in Europa gelieferte Yo Eddy, aber nicht mit dem Original Rohrsatz der "Serie", und der Originalgabel. Manitou 1 u. Mag 21.
Das Warten war eher auf unsere reduzierte Bergabgeschwindigkeit bezogen.
Bis bald.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. April 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> @Rocky
> sag mal war die Abfahrt asphaltiert... so wie du da runterbrezelst auf dem Video ... mannomann, und mir tut immer noch alles weh vom Schneckentempo fahren..............



Asphalt? Ich muss mir mal das Video anschauen...


----------



## Andi_72 (25. April 2012)

@rocky
Moin! Schließe mich der Meinung an: geiles Video! Und geniale Strecke.

Du hast ja bald mehr "Hindernisse" vor, als unter Dir 

Nutzt Du die Bremse auch mal zwischendrinn? Oder nur am Ende der Strecke?


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. April 2012)

@Andi72:
Das täuscht.
Redpulli hat die Spitzengruppe angeführt, die waren schon längst unten, ohne Pause und mit schwarzen, stinkenden Bremsen.


----------



## noie95 (25. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ...., ohne Pause und mit schwarzen, stinkenden Bremsen.



....gestunken hat da aber was anderes


----------



## TrailProf (25. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Asphalt? Ich muss mir mal das Video anschauen...


 
Tolles Video, hat mir die Mittagspause versüßt.
Dass ihr alle heile geblieben seit grenzt ja schon fast an ein Wunder.
Gefallen haben mir auch die Wandersleute am Anfang, sind die in der Pfalz alle so locker drauf? Die scheinen jedenfalls Biker gewöhnt zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (25. April 2012)

Mich als althessischer brandenburger spricht das Video unheimlich an. Tolle Abfahrt. Mich würde interessieren wo genau das war. Falls ich mal einen Familienbesitz in der Nähe plane würde ich mit das gerne mal näher anschauen...


----------



## Orakel (25. April 2012)

Die Trails in der Pfalz sehn mal  aus.


----------



## Kharma (25. April 2012)

Hallo, mal kurz unterbrechend in die Lobeshymnen eingerufen...

Kann ich mal kurz das Thema wechseln?

Ich habe ein E1 aus dem Jahre 2011 und bin, bis auf die bereits vorher erwähnte (nicht vorhandene) Lackqualität doch recht zufrieden mit dem Rad. 
Jedoch musste ich dafür die originale Fox-Gabel gegen eine 2012er RC2 DH Solo Air Lyrik tauschen, die mir sehr viel besser gefällt, aufgrund der einstellbaren Low-/Highspeed Druckstufe.
Jetzt bin ich aber nicht mit dem vom Hause aus eingebauten Dämpfer zufrieden, da er mir (180 cm, 80 Kg nackt, was ihr aber nicht sehen wollt,) zu sehr wegsackt bei Wheele-versuchen oder ähnlichem.
Ich habe 16,5 Bar drauf, Plattform eingeschaltet, ca. 25% Sag...

Nun zwei (oder drei) Fragen an euch:
Ist meine Einstellung eventuell ungünstig? 
Ich möchte halt, dass er in langsamen Passagen nicht gleich wegtaucht, oder wenn ich das Vorderrad hochhebe, für was auch immer.
Und was habt ihr vielleicht für andere Dämpfer eingebaut?
Ich glaube irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass sich nicht jeder Dämpfer einbauen läßt. Möchte allerdings bei Luftdämpfern bleiben...

Und zum Schluß noch:

Hab mir auch das Video angesehen und will da hin! Jetzt! Sofort!

Fein gemacht

Kharma


----------



## grosser (25. April 2012)

Kharma schrieb:


> Hallo, mal kurz unterbrechend in die Lobeshymnen eingerufen...
> 
> Kann ich mal kurz das Thema wechseln?
> 
> ...



Da kann dir RockyRider66 die beste Auskunft geben! Der Arme erholt sich gerade vom Pfälzerwald auf Sardinien bis Sonntag .


----------



## RCC03-Biker (26. April 2012)

@grosser:
hab mal ne Frage bezüglich deinem X1 und der Fox 36 160er Federgabel.
Hast Du vorher in dem Rahmen auch mal eine 150er Gabel drin gehabt?
Würde mich mal interessieren, ob Du hier beim fahren die Geometrieveränderung durch die Gabel gemerkt hast. Positiv wie negativ.
Habe irgendwie die Befürchtung, dass das Bike durch den flacheren Sitzwinkel (in meinem Fall dann 72°) nicht mehr so gut dem Berg hoch geht.
Gruß


----------



## grosser (26. April 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> @grosser:
> hab mal ne Frage bezüglich deinem X1 und der Fox 36 160er Federgabel.
> Hast Du vorher in dem Rahmen auch mal eine 150er Gabel drin gehabt?
> Würde mich mal interessieren, ob Du hier beim fahren die Geometrieveränderung durch die Gabel gemerkt hast. Positiv wie negativ.
> ...



Nein, ich hatte gleich die 36 verbaut.
Bis jetzt habe ich die Absenkfunktion der Talas nur benötigt, wenn ich das Bike in meinen Kombi lege! Am Anfang hatte ich über die Gewichtsersparnis zu einer 32er noch nachgedacht, aber nach den ersten Ausritten sofort verworfen. Selbst Rocky war begeistert wie satt mein X1 auf den Trails lag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (26. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Es wurde vor kurzem über die diversen dämpfer bei den x1/2 modellen gesprochen. Leider find ich die seiten nicht mehr
Meine frage an euch, wie lange ist denn der dämpfer beim x1- also in mm oder bessergesagt, wenn ich den dämpfer zusammendrücke, wieviele mm soll der abstand zwischen dem gummiring und dem "dämpfergehäuse" sein? Verständlich
Und sollte der dämpfer bzw. Der gummiring bei kompletter kompression runterfallen?

Gruss tom


----------



## Kharma (26. April 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Da kann dir RockyRider66 die beste Auskunft geben! Der Arme erholt sich gerade vom Pfälzerwald auf Sardinien bis Sonntag .




Manche Menschen haben einfach nur Pech

Na dann werden ich mal brav warten, falls sonst keiner die  Fragen beantworten kann.
Danke erstmal

Kharma


----------



## Vincy (26. April 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Es wurde vor kurzem über die diversen dämpfer bei den x1/2 modellen gesprochen. Leider find ich die seiten nicht mehr
> Meine frage an euch, wie lange ist denn der dämpfer beim x1- also in mm oder bessergesagt, wenn ich den dämpfer zusammendrücke, wieviele mm soll der abstand zwischen dem gummiring und dem "dämpfergehäuse" sein? Verständlich
> Und sollte der dämpfer bzw. Der gummiring bei kompletter kompression runterfallen?


 
Einbaulänge 200 x 50,8mm Hub.


----------



## TOM4 (26. April 2012)

Vielen dank für die schnelle antwort - dann passt alles! Hab 51mm gemessen - muss meinen massstab mal eichen!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (26. April 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Nein, ich hatte gleich die 36 verbaut.
> Bis jetzt habe ich die Absenkfunktion der Talas nur benötigt, wenn ich das Bike in meinen Kombi lege! Am Anfang hatte ich über die Gewichtsersparnis zu einer 32er noch nachgedacht, aber nach den ersten Ausritten sofort verworfen. Selbst Rocky war begeistert wie satt mein X1 auf den Trails lag.



Danke.
Vieleicht riskiere ich es doch mal und kaufe mir für meinen 2010er X1 eine 160er Gabel zum testen. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es dann nicht passt.
Oder doch gleich einen 2012er Rahmen und 160er Gabel...
So ein blödes Hobby aber auch


----------



## Deichfräse (26. April 2012)

Falls jemand noch ein paar MDI´s benötigt, habe hier noch welche für 10mm Steckachse und für Schnellspanner übrig - jeweils links und rechts. Passen am RFC 04, E1 bis 2010, R.E.D. Trail und baugleichen Kettenstreben.

Einfach per PN melden!



www.bikeaddicted.de


----------



## Vette08 (26. April 2012)

Der erste Schnappschuss: Nach 8 Tagen Wartezeit auf den neuen LRS: Neues und hoffentlich letztes Update, meinem Geldbeutel zuliebe 

Jetzt ist es so, wie ich es mir immer vorgestellt habe! 


36er Talas 160 mm auf Hope Pro 2 Evo + Stans Flow 





Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das Bike jetzt fährt ! Und ob ich noch an Lenker / Vorbau spielen muss...

Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich eine weiße (!) Befestigungsschraube für die Bremsleitung herbekomme? War leider nicht dabei ...


----------



## -LUTZ- (26. April 2012)

So, das X2 ist endlich fahrbereit. Danke nochmals an alle, die mir bei den verschiedenen Fragen geholfen haben. Ohne das Forum hätte der Aufbau sicher sehr viel länger gedauert.





Allerdings habe ich ebenfalls, wie einige Andere hier im Forum, ein Lackproblem. Bei der Montage des Umwerfers (der wurde EXTREMST vorsichtig montiert - war nichtmal annähernd handfest angezogen) ist über der Schelle der Lack sofort dahingeblättert:





Was kann man da tun ?


----------



## Navares (26. April 2012)

So Heute mein E1 beim Händler abgeholt, Morgen gibts die erste Ausfahrt freu mich schon! Bilder vom Bike folgen.


----------



## Vincy (27. April 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Danke.
> Vieleicht riskiere ich es doch mal und kaufe mir für meinen 2010er X1 eine 160er Gabel zum testen. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es dann nicht passt.
> Oder doch gleich einen 2012er Rahmen und 160er Gabel...
> So ein blödes Hobby aber auch


 
Würde da eher den neuen Rahmen nehmen, da das tapered Steuerrohr mit Gusset stabiler ist. Der alte Rahmen könnte da evtl für die höhere Belastung auf Dauer zu schwach sein. 
Nicht umsonst hat Rotwild in dem Bereich verstärkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (27. April 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis. Der neue Rahmen hätte auch Halterungen für die Leitung einer versenkbaren Sattelstütze unterm Oberrohr, was mein Rahmen nicht hat.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (27. April 2012)

-LUTZ- schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich ebenfalls, wie einige Andere hier im Forum, ein Lackproblem. Bei der Montage des Umwerfers (der wurde EXTREMST vorsichtig montiert - war nichtmal annähernd handfest angezogen) ist über der Schelle der Lack sofort dahingeblättert:
> 
> Was kann man da tun ?



Hallo LUTZ..   sieht gut aus dein X2, dürfte auch so um die 12 Kg wiegen...

Schreib Rotwild ein Mail, dann bekommst du sofort einen Lackstift geschickt, mehr ist leider nicht.

Dann musst du den Umwerfer wieder demontieren und den Lack selbst auftragen. Ach ja, das ganze dann mindestens 2 Tage trocknen lassen, ansonsten passiert es dir wie mir. Habe abends nachlackiert und morgens den Dämpfer wieder montiert und schon dabei ist das Ganze wieder abgeplatzt.

Habe es dann nochmals "eingepinselt" und 3 Tage stehen lassen, bis jetzt hält es...

viele Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## grosser (27. April 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Der neue Rahmen hätte auch Halterungen für die Leitung einer versenkbaren Sattelstütze unterm Oberrohr, was mein Rahmen nicht hat.



und 5mm Mehrfederweg! Hole dir eine 36er mit 11/8 Gabelschaft und ein Angle-Steuerlager, dann bist du flexibel mit dem Lenkwinkel.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/502972/cat/29


----------



## Orakel (27. April 2012)

-LUTZ- schrieb:


> So, das X2 ist endlich fahrbereit. Danke nochmals an alle, die mir bei den verschiedenen Fragen geholfen haben. Ohne das Forum hätte der Aufbau sicher sehr viel länger gedauert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Montagepaste unter die Klemmschelle vom Umwerfer nicht vergessen.
Ist das erste braune X2 hier im Forum
Der Vorbau ist doch etwas zulang gewählt oder bist du ein Sitzriese


----------



## Deichfräse (28. April 2012)

Das hier entsteht gerade in meinen "heiligen Hallen":













Nächste Woche wird "endmontiert" und dann gibt´s auch komplette Fotos in freier Wildbahn!


----------



## Orakel (28. April 2012)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Das hier entsteht gerade in meinen "heiligen Hallen":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orakel (28. April 2012)

gerade bei meinem Lieblingsverein gesehn
www.fcbayern.telekom.de/de/aktuell/kolumne/2012/34710.php


----------



## Knaller2010 (29. April 2012)

-LUTZ- schrieb:


> So, das X2 ist endlich fahrbereit. Danke nochmals an alle, die mir bei den verschiedenen Fragen geholfen haben. Ohne das Forum hätte der Aufbau sicher sehr viel länger gedauert.



Hi Lutz,

Schicke Kiste - Farbe kommt aber wohl besser in der "freien Wilbahn" zur Geltung - Schick doch noch nen paar mehr pics...

...aber wie kriegst Du eigentlich Deine Trinkflasche aus dem Halter - oder ist die "fest" verbaut 

Greetz
Knaller 2010


----------



## RCC03-Biker (29. April 2012)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Das hier entsteht gerade in meinen "heiligen Hallen":
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ist beim Rahmenkit ein DHX Dämpfer verbaut, oder baust Du ein Edition-Komplettbike um?
Dachte immer, dass beim Rahmenkit der normale RP-Dämpfer verbaut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (29. April 2012)

Beim Edition-Komplettbike gäbe es eigentlich gar nicht so viel umzubauen - nur hätte das mein Budget komplett gesprengt.
So wird es, aus einem Rahmenkit etwas spezieller Natur, nach meinem Geschmack aufgebaut - u.a. auch mit 3x10 statt 2x10. Am Ende denke ich, wird es ein tourenorientiertes Enduro, mit dem ich das für mich größtmögliche Spektrum abdecken kann, ohne mir noch ein zweites Bike zulegen zu müssen. Heißt von gemütlicher Tour mit Eisdielen-Stopp über ausgedehnte Tour, auch mal Marathon, Mehrtagestouren (u.a. AlpenX) und sicher auch den einen oder anderen Tag in einem Bikepark soll das E1 dann wieder können. Beim Vorgängermodell hat das schon recht gut funktioniert...
Mit der aktuellen Geometrie dürfte es noch besser werden.
Da ich ein paar der alten Teile verwende und "nur" Antrieb, Lenker, Vorbau und in Kürze wohl auch die Sattelstütze erneuert werden, bewege ich mich derzeit preislich etwas über der Hälfte vom Edition.
Freue mich schon wahnsinnig auf die ersten Kilometer in der nächsten Woche - auch wenn die wahrscheinlich erstmal nur dem Setup dienen werden.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (29. April 2012)

@Deichfräse
Das stimmt. Ein Edition umzubauen macht nicht wirklich sinn.

Habe heute nach ein paar kleinen Updates an meinem X1 endlich eine vernünftige und aussagekräftige Tour fahren können. 





Habe bei meiner RX-Bremse die serien Bremsscheiben gegen die Magura Storm Bremsscheiben getauscht und siehe da, das Quietschen der Bremse ist weg.
Kürzerer Vorbau und breiterer Lenker. Vorbau noch etwas tiefer gesetzt mit einem neuen, flacheren Steuersatzdeckel von Acros. Jetzt habe ich wieder mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad und Steigungen jenseits von 25% gehen wieder ohne Gabelabsenkung.
Antrieb auf 2x9 (22/36) umgestellt. Taugt mir viel mehr. Habe heute auf einer meiner lieblings Trailtouren viel weniger schalten müssen, da die Übersetzung so viel besser passt und es nicht so viel überschneidungen gibt. Habe nur das mittlere und große Kettenblatt gegen ein 36er getauscht.

und mit dem kürzeren Vorbau und breiterem Lenker macht auch der Trail noch mehr Spaß






Mit diesen kleinen Änderungen kommt das X1 meiner Definition von Fahrspaß schon verdammt nahe.
Jetzt fällt mir die Entscheidung E1 oder doch 2012er X1 mit ner 160er Federgabel und nem Angle-Set noch viel schwerer. Wobei die Tendenz jetzt etwas mehr zu X1 geht...


----------



## Knaller2010 (29. April 2012)

man, man, man - war das heute wieder schmutzig auf dem Weg zur Eisdiele...




...und der Lack hält - vielleicht liegt es an der Schlammpackung...

Greetz Knaller2010


----------



## TOM4 (29. April 2012)

@rcc-03biker: hast du dein navi am vorbau montiert? Wenn ja, wie? Bin die ganze zeit auf der suche nach einer passenden lösung für mein oregon. Wills mir irgenwie nicht auf den lenker, sondern lieber auf den vorbau. 
Gruss tom


----------



## RCC03-Biker (29. April 2012)

Ja, hab meinen Edge 705 auf dem Vorbau montiert. Habe unter die Halterung noch einen dickeren Gummi gelegt.
Ich mache morgen mal ein Bild davon. Ist denke ich einfacher, als dass ich lange versuche das zu erklären.


----------



## TOM4 (29. April 2012)

Da wäre ich dir sehr dankbar! Ich zerbrech mir schon ganze zeit den kopf - hab an so eine "unterleglösung" schon gedacht, aber ich find kein passendes "antirutsch" material!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (29. April 2012)

Für den Edge 800 gibt es eine Montageplatte, die auf dem Lenker oder auf dem Vobau montiert werden kann. Ich habe meinen auch auf dem Vorbau.
Fraglich nur, ob die Aufnahme auch für den Oregon passt? Auflegen, 90° Drehung, einrasten, fertig...
Falls ja, wäre das ja auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## grosser (29. April 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> @Deichfräse
> Das stimmt. Ein Edition umzubauen macht nicht wirklich sinn.
> 
> Habe heute nach ein paar kleinen Updates an meinem X1 endlich eine vernünftige und aussagekräftige Tour fahren können.
> ...



22/36 fahre ich auch am C1 und X1 und habe bis heute nie das große Kettenblatt vermisst. Du kannst deinen Vorbau umdrehen, dann kommst du noch etwas tiefer. Ich fahre meinen Rotwild-Vorbau auch mit dem Winkel nach unten.

@Deichfräse
Mehr Bilder nach der Fertigstellung!


----------



## Deichfräse (29. April 2012)

Klar doch, wird gemacht! Nächste Woche kommt ja auch extrem gutes Fotowetter.

Hier im Flachland bin ich mir etwas unschlüssig mit 2-fach-Kurbel. Auf ebener Strecke kurbel ich da schon ganz gern mal eine große Übersetzung - ersetzt sozusagen den fehlenden Anstieg...
Mal schauen, was die Praxis dann so zeigt. Runterrüsten kann ich dann immer noch.


----------



## TOM4 (29. April 2012)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Für den Edge 800 gibt es eine Montageplatte, die auf dem Lenker oder auf dem Vobau montiert werden kann. Ich habe meinen auch auf dem Vorbau.
> Fraglich nur, ob die Aufnahme auch für den Oregon passt? Auflegen, 90° Drehung, einrasten, fertig...
> Falls ja, wäre das ja auch eine Möglichkeit.



Ah - klingt interessant - hättest du zufällig einen link für mich, bitte?


----------



## Deichfräse (29. April 2012)

Hier siehst du zumindest die Halterung am Gerät. Das Gegenstück zur Montage am Lenker/Vorbau ist nur unwesentlich größer und wird mit 2 großen O-Ringen befestigt.

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/alt-image.do?pID=97634&img=ImageProduct2Large


----------



## TOM4 (29. April 2012)

Danke, gibts leider lt. Garmin für den oregon nicht


----------



## kahuna (29. April 2012)

Hallo,

endlich ist fertig, mein C1. Die Sattelstütze (hat am längsten gedauert) und den Umwerfer mußte ich neu Kaufen, der Rest ist von meinem alten Bike





Besonders gefällt mir, wie meine X9 zum Rotwild Lackdesign paßt.









Gruß Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2012)

Kharma schrieb:


> .............Jetzt bin ich aber nicht mit dem vom Hause aus eingebauten Dämpfer zufrieden, da er mir (180 cm, 80 Kg nackt, was ihr aber nicht sehen wollt,) zu sehr wegsackt bei Wheele-versuchen oder ähnlichem.
> Ich habe 16,5 Bar drauf, Plattform eingeschaltet, ca. 25% Sag.........



Hm, seltsam.
Das kann ich eigentlich nicht gestätigen.
Jedoch scheinst du dein Bike anders abzustimmen als ich:

- bei 75kg (mit Ausrüstung) fahre ich 180psi
- macht etwa 30% sag

1. Aber vieleicht macht dein Mehrgewicht in Verbindung mit einer gekröpften Sattelspitze was aus?
2. Wieviel Federweg bist du bisher gefahren?
3. Wieviel federweg nutzt du auf deinen Hometrails aus?


Von Hause aus sollte es eigentlich nicht weg sacken.
Du könntest ggf. noch das hier machen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showth...+DHX+Air+Tuning+f%FCr+mehr+mittleren+Federweg


----------



## Vincy (29. April 2012)

kahuna schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> endlich ist fertig, mein C1. Die Sattelstütze (hat am längsten gedauert) und den Umwerfer mußte ich neu Kaufen, der Rest ist von meinem alten Bike
> 
> ...


 



Der Spannerhebel gehört auf der anderen Seite (links).


----------



## Sauerlandradler (30. April 2012)

Hallo,

  als erstmal DANKE für ein kompetentes Forum, das sehr sachlich zu lesen ist und mir ein paar gute Tipps und Hinweise gegeben hat. 
  Seit Freitag habe ich ein X1 Rahmenset in XL und so richtig brach die Freude allerdings noch nicht aus. Steigt aber langsam beim Aufbau. Das Rad ist arg groß und ich denke, dass ein L leichter evtl. auch wendiger gewesen wäre. Allerdings fahre ich zu 70% Tour und bin 1,88m groß. Die Reverb steckt jetzt bis zum Anschlag drin und es passt, komplett ausgefahren, ganz knapp. 
  Anbei mal ein Bild vom Aufbau. Den Vorbau werde ich noch auf 75 kürzen. Zurzeit sind es 110mm. Die Spacer kann ich hoffentlich auch noch reduzieren. Was muss ich machen, bzw. was mach Sinn? Denke an Buchsen von Huber, bräuchte da allerdings mal ein Maß. Wo habt ihr überall Folie geklebt? Ich habe mal gehört, dass der Hinterbau steckachsgeeignet sein soll. Welche ich das denn, die dort passt?
  Viele Grüße,
  Jens
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1111690


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (30. April 2012)

Als Steckachse kannst du z.B. den 10mm RWS Thrubolt von DT Swiss verwenden, wenn sich die Nabe entsprechend umbauen lässt.
Folie müsstest du am Unterrohr bereits eine von Rotwild drauf haben. Dann noch Sitzstrebe rechts im Bereich Kasstte/Kette, eventuell im Bereich der Sitzstrebe links, wo die Bremsleitung vorbeiläuft und ich persönlich klebe immer noch zusätzlich ein wenig am Steuerrohr ab, damit die Züge trotz Silikikon dort keine hässlichen Spuren hinterlassen.


----------



## Knaller2010 (30. April 2012)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1111690
> ...



Hi Sauerlandradler,

schließe mich Deichfräse an "hier und da" ein paar mehr kleine Folien aufzukleben...
...sach ma' - die hintere Bremsleitung sieht 'nen wenig kurz aus, oder?

Greetz
Knaller2010


----------



## Sauerlandradler (30. April 2012)

Jo, die passt nicht mehr. Ich übernehme einen Teil der Parts von meinem Votec. Das erklärt die kurze Leitung. Kommt also noch eine längeren und diese evtl. in weiß. 
  Wie ist die genaue Bezeichnung für den Umwerfer, den ich benötige? Soll ein XT werden. Hat jemand eine Kettenführung an seinem X1?


----------



## at021971 (30. April 2012)

Du benötigst als Umwerfer, wenn es ein Shimano XT werden soll, ein Down Swing Modell für 9- oder 10-Gang Schaltung. Zudem mußt Du Dich zwischen 2- oder 3-Fach Umwerfer entscheiden. Die Modell-Bezeichung ist FD-M77x oder FD-M78x. Das x steht dabie für eine weiter Zahl. Also z.B. FD-M771 für eine 3/9-Fach Down Swing bzw. FD-M771-10 für einen 3/10-Fach Down Swing. Die 2012er Modelle sind z.B. FD-M781 (3/10-fach) und FD-M786 (2/10-fach), jeweils als Downswing.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (30. April 2012)

und keinen E-Type, oder? Also Befestigung mittels Schelle. Wird der 3/9-fach werden. Schaltwerk mittlerer bzw. langer Käfig, denke ich.


----------



## at021971 (30. April 2012)

Wenn 3/9 oder 3/10, dann wirst Du um einen langen Käfig nicht herumkommen. Es sein denn, Du verzichtest ganz geziehlt auf den Einsatz bestimmter Gänge. Und eine mittleren Käfig gibt es meines Wissens bei Shimano nicht.


----------



## grosser (30. April 2012)

Hier 3 RoteHirsche vom Rotwild-Treffen im Pfälzer-Wald!


----------



## Snowman_NA (30. April 2012)

hallo miteinander...

heute beim putzen gesehen... 
das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein oder? hat jemand von euch ähnliche erscheinungen? wie lässt sich das erklären, dass da auf der kettenblattseite der komplette lack abplatzt bzw. so reißt, dass man ihn abpicken kann?
und was kann ich jetzt machen?


----------



## Orakel (30. April 2012)

das sieht nicht gut aus, würde die Bilder an Rotwild mehlen was die dazu meinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (30. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hm, seltsam.
> Das kann ich eigentlich nicht gestätigen.
> Jedoch scheinst du dein Bike anders abzustimmen als ich:
> 
> ...



*Sniff*
Naja, ein wenig mehr wiege ich wohl schon als du

Die Sattelstütze ist ja nicht so doll gekröpft. 
Meinen jetzigen Federweg nutze ich mit ein paar kleineren Drops (halber bis einen Meter) hinter z.T. komplett aus und vorne habe ich noch ca. einen Zentimeter.
Vorher hatte ich das Genius LT mit 180 vorne/185 hinten.
Davor ein AM mit 150/150.
Im Fahrbetrieb ist ja auch alles schick, aber ich hätte gern für langsame Passagen eine Low-Speed-Druckstufenverstellmöglichkeit (längstes Wort des Tages?).
Nun beobachte ich seit ein paar Tagen, dass der Dämpfer ein wenig sifft.
Viellecht liegt da ja auch das Problem?!
Der Link wurde von mir gespeichert... werd das vielleicht mal probieren, drum recht herzlichen Dank dafür.

Was meinst Du mit "andere Abstimmung als Du"?

LG
Kharma


----------



## grosser (30. April 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> hallo miteinander...
> 
> heute beim putzen gesehen...
> das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein oder? hat jemand von euch ähnliche erscheinungen? wie lässt sich das erklären, dass da auf der kettenblattseite der komplette lack abplatzt bzw. so reißt, dass man ihn abpicken kann?
> und was kann ich jetzt machen?



Ist dir die Kette runter gefallen?


----------



## Snowman_NA (30. April 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Ist dir die Kette runter gefallen?



nein...denn sonst hätte ich ja zumindest einen anhaltspunkt.

ich bin ja kein leichter fahrer (blank 94kg). kann es sein, dass die tretlagersteifigkeit für mich nicht ausreichend ist und das material flext und der lack deshalb abplatzt


----------



## Navares (30. April 2012)

So hier nun mein gutes Stück! Übers Wochenende knappe 130km gefahren damit und bin sehr, sehr zufrieden bis jetzt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. April 2012)

Kharma schrieb:


> *Sniff*
> Naja, ein wenig mehr wiege ich wohl schon als du
> 
> Die Sattelstütze ist ja nicht so doll gekröpft.
> ...



Zum Siffen:
In 90% aller Fälle normal und so gewollt.
Ist Schmieröl aus der Luftkammer.

Der Dämpfer geht bei mir meist zärtlich in den Endanschlag, Durchschläge habe ich noch nie gespürt.
Der Ring ist bei mir meist unten wenn ich durch tiefe Komperessionen fahre, weniger bei Hopsern.

Ich fahre mehr sag als du und stelle diesen bei AUSgeschaltetem ProPedal ein, nicht wenn es eingeschaltet ist.

Ich würde dir das aus dem Link raten, es erhöht die Endprogression auf den den letzten 25% der Federweges.
Du kannst dadurch WENIGER Luftdruck fahren und hast trotzdem weniger Durchschläge.


----------



## Kharma (1. Mai 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Zum Siffen:
> In 90% aller Fälle normal und so gewollt.
> Ist Schmieröl aus der Luftkammer.
> 
> ...



Nun, Durchschläge hatte ich ja bisher auch noch nicht. 
Ich stell denn nochmal ohne propedal ein... vielleichts bringts das ja.

Hab das halt ständig drin, da 
a) die Wirkung eher bescheiden ist und deshalb 
b) ich eben auf mehr Dämpfung im Low-Speed bereich gehofft habe.

Dann werd ich wohl mal die von dir gelinkte Bauanleitung angehen.
Und wenn das nicht klappt spar ich auf'n BOS Void oder Cane Creek DB


Aber danke bis hierhin

LG 
Kharma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (1. Mai 2012)

Navares schrieb:


> So hier nun mein gutes Stück! Übers Wochenende knappe 130km gefahren damit und bin sehr, sehr zufrieden bis jetzt.



Orakel


----------



## RCC03-Biker (1. Mai 2012)

Navares schrieb:


> So hier nun mein gutes Stück! Übers Wochenende knappe 130km gefahren damit und bin sehr, sehr zufrieden bis jetzt.



 schönes Bike.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (1. Mai 2012)

@Tom

so habe ich meinen Edge 705 auf dem Vorbau montiert.
Hab halt auch eine Aufnahme, wo ich den Edge aufschieben kann.





Die Gummiunterlage werde ich noch anpassen


----------



## RCC03-Biker (1. Mai 2012)

Heute wieder eine sehr schöne Trailtour gefahren.





Bin immer wieder fasziniert, wie gut das Bike ohne Gabelabsenkung klettert. Auch steile Singletrail auffahrten. 
Die Klettereigenschaften machen dann doch das Mehrgewicht gegenüber anderen Bikes wieder wett.


----------



## luxaltera (1. Mai 2012)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich gebrauche die gabelabsenkung beinahe nie. Genauso wie das pro pedal... Soll ja auch Sport bleiben. Und der geschwindigkeitsverlusst beim runtergreifen und fummeln ist schlimmer. Da finde ich die Remote von den neuen dt Swiss Gabeln sehr viel interessanter... Da geht Absenkung und Lock Out in einem Klick...


----------



## TOM4 (1. Mai 2012)

@rcc-03biker: besten dank fürs foto- so hab ichs mir auch gedacht, nur find ich keine passende unterlage - was hast du für einen gummi genommen und vorallem, ist er rutschfest? Ich habs mit so einer art schluach probiert, der ist aber nicht rutschfest!


----------



## luxaltera (1. Mai 2012)

Wie wärs mit einem alten griff aus Silikon oder Gummi? Einfach mit nem Messer halbieren und man hat einen schönen dicken, vorgeformten Gummi.
Ansonsten hab ich mir sowas schonmal mit sanitär silikon selbst gemacht. Geht auch ist aber mehr Arbeit...


----------



## TOM4 (1. Mai 2012)

Mmhh! Klingt interessant - hätte gerade an mehrere radcomputerunterlagsgummis zusammenkleben gedacht! Aber irgendeinen günstigen radgriff halbieren - überlegenswert! Vielen dank für den tipp!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (1. Mai 2012)

Der Gummi ist ca. 2-3mm dick und ist rutschfest. Da bewegt sich nix. Woher ich den Gummi habe, weiß ich gar nicht mehr so genau. Hab den damals glaub ich zu meinem Edge 705 von dem Händler bekommen, bei dem ich das Gerät gekauft habe.


----------



## thommy_b (1. Mai 2012)

Hier hat ja ein Rotwild-Ritter schon geschrieben, er hätte sein x1 mit einer 36er Talas statt einer 32er Talas wie im Standard ausgerüstet. Dazu hätte ich ein paar Fragen: Nach meiner Auffassung müsste sich das Rad dadurch bergab stabiler fahren. Richtig? Macht sich das bei einem Eigengewicht von ca. 70kg überhaupt bemerkbar oder ist ein Umrüsten dann eigentlich Quatsch? 

Auf was muss man denn bei Kauf (es gibt ja anscheinend zwei Varianten) und Montage achten? 

Achso, ich fahre ein 2012er X1 und bin mit der 32er Talas mäßig zufrieden nach ca. 400 km. Sie sackt mir zuweit ein und scheint in meinen Augen auch nicht richtig doll anzusprechen, auch bei den aktuellen Temperaturen nicht... Würde denn eine 36er hier Besserung bringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (1. Mai 2012)

Meines erachtens nach macht sich ne 36 er Talas  in sachen steifigkeit positiv bemerkbar. Umrüsten kannste ,aber ziemlich teures vergnügen Die Van (Stahlfeder,Titanfeder) braucht dann einige Experimente weil es verschiedene Federhärten gibt .Die sind dann nach vorlieben bei den Fahrern gewählt .Dann kommen noch die Gabelrohr standarts zum tragen ,wenn ich nich irre gibts bei 2012er Modelle nur noch tapert von 1,5 auf 1 1/8 Zoll und bei meiner 36er aus 2009 1,5 Zoll durchgehend . Die 36er  scheint wohl erst mit den neuen Dichtungen von skf ,Kaschima und Terralogig einigermaßen feiner anzusprechen .Geheimtipp habe ich mal gelesen soll angeblich Motoröl sein ,aber damit lehne ich mich sehr weit ausm Fenster  
Was ich hier mit bedauern lese ,ist einerseitz die tolle Geo und von der Technik her zufriedene Biker zu geben ,aber die Lackquali is für mich bei den Kursen ein totales NO GO .Da muss Rotwild wohl mal kräftig nachsitzen  Aber das E1 und X2 is schon was was mich reizen würde XD


----------



## Vette08 (1. Mai 2012)

@ thommy_b:

Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen jetzt eine 36er Talas mit 160 mm FW. Ich habe gewechselt von einer 32 Talas (140 mm FW, Schnellspanner!), die echt super ging! 

Ich habe gestern und heute ne Runde gedreht: Durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel wird das Bike weniger agil, dafür liegt es echt satt auf dem Trail! Heute habe ich mich gefühlt als würde ich über die Wurzeln fliegen . 

Ob die 36er jetzt steifer ist, würde ich vorsichtig bejahen. Ich fühle mich sicherer und lasse es noch mehr gehen als vorher. Ich hab aber auch schon gelesen, dass ein gut oder schlecht eingespeichtes Laufrad mehr Einfluss hat...  

Die 36er Talas hat jedoch auch ihre "Macken" (sage ich wirklich ganz vorsichtig!), out of the box bin ich aber zufrieden und fahre sie zuerst mal ein. Ich muss auch zuerst ein passendes Setup finden. Die SuFu gibt diverse Tipps! 

Nicht zu unterschätzen ist die Umrüstung auf QR20, mind. ein neues VR ist einzuplanen. 

Ich bereue den Wechsel bisher überhaupt nicht! Sieht also nicht nur super aus .


----------



## grosser (1. Mai 2012)

thommy_b schrieb:


> Hier hat ja ein Rotwild-Ritter schon geschrieben, er hätte sein x1 mit einer 36er Talas statt einer 32er Talas wie im Standard ausgerüstet. Dazu hätte ich ein paar Fragen: Nach meiner Auffassung müsste sich das Rad dadurch bergab stabiler fahren. Richtig? Macht sich das bei einem Eigengewicht von ca. 70kg überhaupt bemerkbar oder ist ein Umrüsten dann eigentlich Quatsch?
> 
> Auf was muss man denn bei Kauf (es gibt ja anscheinend zwei Varianten) und Montage achten?
> 
> Achso, ich fahre ein 2012er X1 und bin mit der 32er Talas mäßig zufrieden nach ca. 400 km. Sie sackt mir zuweit ein und scheint in meinen Augen auch nicht richtig doll anzusprechen, auch bei den aktuellen Temperaturen nicht... Würde denn eine 36er hier Besserung bringen?



Hallo, wie Vette08 schon schreibt ist eine Umrüstung ein teurer Spaß!
Ich hatte mir gleich eine 36er eingebaut. Meine 36er habe ich auf SKF Dichtungen und Motoröl umgebaut (siehe Tips von RockyRider66).
Zu beachten gibt es bei deinem 2012er Rahmen nur was, wenn du zusätzlich den Steuersatz auf ein Angle-Set umrüsten willst!

Eigentlich bist du ja nur mit deiner 32er unzufrieden, weil sie wegsackt und schlecht anspricht. Würde sie funktionieren, hättest du auch keine Umbaugedanken. Was ist das für eine Talas R/RL/RLC mit oder ohne FIT????


----------



## thommy_b (1. Mai 2012)

danke für die Antworten. Es müsste eigentlich die hier sein: FOX 32 TALAS 150 FIT RL PERFORMANCE (habe das Rad grad nicht in Reichweite). 

Das mit dem Motoröl von Rockyrider kenne ich schon, allerdings war mein Verständnis immer, dass die Gabel bei zweistelligen Temperaturen auch ohne diese Mod gut ansprechen sollte, was sie in meinen Augen bis heute nicht tut. So richtig traue ich mich an die Motorölgeschichte auch nicht ran. 

Weiß nicht, ob ich die Umbaugedanken auch sonst hätte. Ich würde mir schon zusätzlich auch einen etwas ruhigeren Lauf bergab wünschen.

Wegen Umbau: Kann ich für die 36 nicht auch eine Steckachse verwenden wie bisher also vermutlich eine etwas breitere? D.h. brauche ich wirklich auch ein neues Laufrad?


----------



## Deichfräse (1. Mai 2012)

Ja, brauchst zumindest eine andere Nabe, da die Fox 32 eine QR15 und die Fox 36 eine QR20 Steckachse verwendet.


----------



## grosser (1. Mai 2012)

Wie Deichfräse schon sagt du brauchst eine 20mm Nabe! Mache VR-Naben kannst du umrüsten.
Das mit dem Motoröl funzt problemlos!


----------



## luxaltera (1. Mai 2012)

Ich spiele seid einer weile mit dem gedanken um meine züge am x1 (2011) gegen farbige von Jagwire auszutauschen... Kann mich aber nicht für eine farbe entscheiden und frage mich ob schwarz nicht einfach am besten aussieht. Zur debatte stehen Ergon Green, Gold Medal(gewebe), Weiss, Carbon Silver (gewebe) oder Titanium (gewebe)... Am gewagtesten ist sicherlich das Grün... link zu den farben

würde mich über input freuen oder vielleicht sogar photos von den zügen an einem rotwild. Hab bislang nur die titanfarbenen am bike meiner Frau verbaut und bin mit der qualität und der optik sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (1. Mai 2012)

ich habe mir heute für meinen Aufbau die weißen bestellt. Also nimm Du die grünen; so kann ich mal den Unterschied sehen ;-) Denke, dass weiß gut ist. Wenn dein Bike komplett schwarz ist, kann auch gold eine Nummer sein! 

  Hat jemand mal bitte für mich die Abmessungen der Huber-Buchsen für ein X1 mit FOX-Dämpfer? Möchte evtl. welche verbauen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Mai 2012)

@thommy_b:
Bevor ich mir die 150er Talas gegen eine 160er austauschen würde, würde ich mich fragen:

- wo fahre ich? (steil?)
- wie fahre ich?
- brauche ich die Absenkung?
- was ändert sich bei einer 160er?

Der Hinterbau des X1 ist einer der besten seiner Klasse, da bin ich sicher.
Er hat das Zeug, auch mit einer 160er Gabel mithalten zu können.
Um die Lenkeigenschaften brauchst du dir nicht sooo viele Gedanken zu machen.
Vergleiche mal die Einbauhöhen und rechne dabei die 25- 30% des Federweges mit ein, die im sag verschwinden.

Eine Luftgabel bleibt eine Luftgabel, und damit die Federeigenschaften.
Auch diverse Druckstufen bieten nur eine gewisse Linderung!
(Abhilfe schaft nur eine Coil, bringt aber Gewicht)

Beim Laufrad ist klar, dass du eine 20er Steckachse bekommen wirst.
Manche Laufräder kann man mit Endkappen umrüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (1. Mai 2012)

denke das das bei deinem bike besser aussieht da deine gabel und schwinge auch weiss sind... bei mir ist beinahe alles schwarz... denke ich mach was dezenteres... das titan silber ist glaube ich am besten... 2-3 seiten zur¨ck gabs ne post für huber buchsen. (kann mir jemand erklären wofür die sind und ob man die überhaupt sieht? zwecks farbe...)


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Mai 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> denke das das bei deinem bike besser aussieht da deine gabel und schwinge auch weiss sind... bei mir ist beinahe alles schwarz... denke ich mach was dezenteres... das titan silber ist glaube ich am besten... 2-3 seiten zur¨ck gabs ne post für huber buchsen. (kann mir jemand erklären wofür die sind und ob man die überhaupt sieht? zwecks farbe...)



Oh man, sorry, aber ich muss etwas schmunzeln.
Die Buchsen stechen in den Dämpferaugen und würden kaum zur Optik beitragen.
Vielleicht noch die Hülsen, aber ob Huber dir die farbig liefern kann weiß ich nicht.


----------



## luxaltera (1. Mai 2012)

Weil die die farbig machen... Daher dachte ich das man davon auch was sieht... Was ist der Vorteil von diesen buchsen? Sorry wenn da anfangerfragen sind...


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Mai 2012)

1. die Dinger drehen sich deutlich leichter als das Original. Der Hinterbeu spricht deutlich schneller an und wird sensibler. Außerdem kommt er bei schnellen Schägen besser nach.

2. Die Teile sind haltbarere als Original


----------



## thommy_b (1. Mai 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @thommy_b:
> Bevor ich mir die 150er Talas gegen eine 160er austauschen würde, würde ich mich fragen:
> 
> - wo fahre ich? (steil?)
> ...




- wo fahre ich? (steil?)
ja, schon. sowohl bergauf als auch bergab (steil) inkl. Wurzeltrails kleinere Drops, etc. (kein Bikepark)
- wie fahre ich?
ich würde gerne etwas besser über Hindernisse wegbügeln können, da fehlt mir etwas die Leistung der Gabel, aber auch die Stabilität, die ich mir wünschen würde mit einer 36er zu bekommen?
- brauche ich die Absenkung?
ja, nicht oft, aber eine Hilfe ist sie. Bräuchte ich aber nicht auf Gedeih und Verderb.
- was ändert sich bei einer 160er?
wenn ich das mal so genau wüsste, das ist ja die Frage... (außer dass mein Geldbeutel leer sein wird )

ich hatte es schon mal geschrieben. ich hatte vorher auch eine Luftgabel von Fox (allerdings keine Talas) an meinem C1. Die ging in meinen Augen wesentlich besser. Das ist das, was mich am meisten irritiert... Insbesondere habe ich immer das Gefühl, dass das Ding bei Bergabfahrten auch ohne Hindernisse schon viel zu sehr wegsackt. 

Oder ist es doch alles nur Einstellungssache? fahre derzeit mit ca. 65 PSI bei 70 kg


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Mai 2012)

OK, das hört sich nach Bausparvertragauflösung an.

Eine 36er ist deutlich steifer als eine 32er, keine Frage.

1cm mehr Fedeweg ist nicht wirklich ausschlaggeben, aber die Qualität des Federweges halte ich für besser.

Ich würde dir daher eine VAN RC2 oder Float RC2 empfehlen.

Die VAN sackt nicht weg und nutzt den Federweg voll aus, natürlich supersensibel.

Eine Float hat weniger Dichtungen als eine Talas und daher natürlich auch flinker.

Die Talas hat den Vorteil der Absenkung, aber auch die Nachteile der vielen Dichtungen.

Allerdings kann man über das Schmieröl auch eine Talas zum Leben erwecken, so wie es grosser schon beschrieben hat.
Sein Bike liegt satt am Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommy_b (1. Mai 2012)

Danke Dir echt sehr für Deine vielen Tipps. 

Deine Empfehlung ist also erst mal die Motoröl-Variante und im Anschluss VAN oder Float, wenn ich nicht zufrieden bin? 

und das ist echt so einfach mit dem Motoröl und ich kann nix kaputt machen? Hattest Du mir nicht schon mal eine Anleitung geschickt? Könntest Du mir die noch mal per PM schicken? 

Mein Bausparvertrag würde es mir natürlich danken, wenn ich mit der Variante zufrieden sein könnte... 

Danke


----------



## Orakel (2. Mai 2012)

thommy_b schrieb:


> Danke Dir echt sehr für Deine vielen Tipps.
> 
> Deine Empfehlung ist also erst mal die Motoröl-Variante und im Anschluss VAN oder Float, wenn ich nicht zufrieden bin?
> 
> ...


Dazu noch neue SKFdichtungen verpassen und du wirst ne andere Gabel haben


----------



## Markusdr (2. Mai 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Mmhh! Klingt interessant - hätte gerade an mehrere radcomputerunterlagsgummis zusammenkleben gedacht! Aber irgendeinen günstigen radgriff halbieren - überlegenswert! Vielen dank für den tipp!



Moin,

hab auch nen Oregon 450 und ich habe einfach nen Stück Gartenschlauch genommen, aufgeschnitten und dann entsprechend unter die Halterung gelegt und mit Kabelbinder festgezogen. Bei der Fahrt ist bisher nix passiert und alles ist da wo es soll. Wenn ich mit Gewalt dran schiebe oder ich mich ggf. mal hinlegen sollte, dann übernehme ich keine Garantie, aber bisher hat alles super gehalten.

gruß, Markus


----------



## TOM4 (2. Mai 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab auch nen Oregon 450 und ich habe einfach nen Stück Gartenschlauch genommen, aufgeschnitten und dann entsprechend unter die Halterung gelegt und mit Kabelbinder festgezogen. Bei der Fahrt ist bisher nix passiert und alles ist da wo es soll. Wenn ich mit Gewalt dran schiebe oder ich mich ggf. mal hinlegen sollte, dann übernehme ich keine Garantie, aber bisher hat alles super gehalten.
> 
> gruß, Markus



Ich hab auch so einen durchsichtigen gartenschlauch verwendet - der rutsch aber schon beim kabelbinder zuziehen!? Brauch irgendwas rutschfesteres, aber danke für deine antwort!
Gruss tom


----------



## heizer1980 (2. Mai 2012)

Die durchsichtigen PVC Gartenschläuche helfen Dir da nicht weiter. Für den Fall brauchts Du die gummierten Gartenschläuche. Die sind meistens etwas dicker, blickdicht und haben innen eine griffige Gummischicht. Die kannst Du dann mit etwas Schleifpapier anrauhen, damit sie noch weniger rutschen. Habe ich vor ner Woche auch gemacht, hält bei normalen MTB´len bombig. Aber den Härtetest mit dem Hinlegen während der Fahrt wollte ich dann am Sonntag doch nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## Markusdr (2. Mai 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Die durchsichtigen PVC Gartenschläuche helfen Dir da nicht weiter. Für den Fall brauchts Du die gummierten Gartenschläuche. Die sind meistens etwas dicker, blickdicht und haben innen eine griffige Gummischicht. Die kannst Du dann mit etwas Schleifpapier anrauhen, damit sie noch weniger rutschen. Habe ich vor ner Woche auch gemacht, hält bei normalen MTB´len bombig. Aber den Härtetest mit dem Hinlegen während der Fahrt wollte ich dann am Sonntag doch nicht ausprobieren.



Alles gesagt, so hab ich es gemacht =)


----------



## TOM4 (2. Mai 2012)

Alles klar werd mir also einen "normalen" gartenschlauch holen. Besten dank

Also ich hätte am letzten freitag den härte test gemacht, falls das navi bereits montiert gewesen wäre! Hab mir bei meinem sturz aber gottseidank nur das handgelenk extemst verstaucht dem x1 ist zum glück nix passiert


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich um ein weiteres Video vom Pfalz- Treffen- 2012 gekümmert.
(Mensch haben wir einen Blödsinn gesabbert, da muss man einiges schneiden)

Hier ein Abschnitt von unserer "Homeabfahrt" von zwei unterschiedlichen Tagen und verschiedenen Kameramännern:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwgBu1YuB4s&feature=youtu.be


----------



## noie95 (3. Mai 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mich um ein weiteres Video vom Pfalz- Treffen- 2012 gekümmert.
> (Mensch haben wir einen Blödsinn gesabbert, da muss man einiges schneiden)
> ...



goil


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. Mai 2012)

Die Serpentinen könnte man etwas sauberer fahren 
Nur Schwachmaten kürze ab 
Beim 2ten Run geht ordentlich die Post ab 
Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Mai 2012)

@chris:
Solltest bedenken, dass die Strecke unbekannt und aufgeweicht war.
Und die klötzchen die da liegen können so manche Felge zerdeppern...

Außerdem ist es sehr schwer eine Spitzkehre so zu fahren, dass man noch ordentlich Schwung mit raus nimmt.
Profis beschleunigen am Ende einer Spitzkehre nur duch Gewichtsverlagung und können unter Umständen hinten schneller rauskommen, als sie vorne rein gefahren sind.
Aber dazu muss man schon so manche Bodenprobe hinter sich haben, wir üben noch...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. Mai 2012)

Ja ja, das Problem mit den Spitzkehren. 
Der eine kann sie fahren der andere (noch) nicht. 
Der, der sie nicht sauber fahren kann, sollte mMn üben oder schieben. 
Sie abzukürzen, um danach weniger Beschleunigen zu müssen, geht ja mal gar nicht. 
Die Profis, die du ansprichst fahren hoffentlich im Bikepark.
Wenn ich sie nämlich hier bei uns erwischen würde...

Ride on
Chris


----------



## scylla (3. Mai 2012)

die erwischst du eh nicht, weil sie zu schnell ums eck sind 

ich war jedenfalls froh von rockyrider mal eine kleine unterweisung zu bekommen wie's flotter geht (und die hatte nix mit abkürzen zu tun, sondern mit korrekter fußstellung etc)  bei mir ist üben jedenfalls immer mit fehlern verbunden, wenn ich diese fehler unterlassen soll, dann sollte ich vielleicht gar nicht erst mit üben anfangen und gleich schieben?

@rocky
hach, ich muss da wieder hin! die abfahrt war so geil


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Zwischen Üben in der Kehre und eine Abkürzung fahren die 2m davor ist,
> gibt es jetzt aber schon noch einen Unterschied.
> 
> Ride on
> Chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Mai 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ja ja, das Problem mit den Spitzkehren.
> Der eine kann sie fahren der andere (noch) nicht.
> Der, der sie nicht sauber fahren kann, sollte mMn üben oder schieben.
> Sie abzukürzen, um danach weniger Beschleunigen zu müssen, geht ja mal gar nicht.
> ...



Hast irgendwie seltsame Ansichten, oder verstehe ich dich nur falsch?
Ich fand alles OK.
Die Abkürzung dürfte übrigens anspruchsvoller sein sein, als der normale Fußweg.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. Mai 2012)

Also, damit wir über das Gleiche reden.
Ich meine die Abkürzung bei 0:46 und bei 2:00
Die macht den Eindruck, als wäre sie durch  Biker entstanden ist,
die, aus welchem Grund auch immer, die Serpentine nicht fahren können oder wollen.
Da es sich hier aber um einen Wanderweg handelt und nicht um eine Bikeparkstrecke, kann ich solche Abkürzungen nicht akzeptieren.

Siehe auch die Dimb Trail Rules 

http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=43

Da genau diese Wegveränderungen bzw. -Beschädigungen Probleme mit den Wanderern machen. Stichwort: Schau, das haben die Biker (kaputt) gemacht.
Meiner Meinung nach, sollte man auf einem Wanderweg so fahren, das man keine unnötigen Spuren hinterlässt.

Ich hoffe jetzt habe ich klar ausgedrückt, was ich meinte.

Das du auf deinem E1 schnell unterwegs bist und sicher toll fahren kannst habe ich gar nicht in Zweifel gezogen, aber die obigen Trail Rules gelten für alle.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## scylla (3. Mai 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Zwischen Üben in der Kehre und eine Abkürzung fahren die 2m davor ist,
> gibt es jetzt aber schon noch einen Unterschied.
> 
> Ride on
> Chris



mal die kirche im dorf lassen!

ich bin ein ganz großer fan davon, keine spuren zu hinterlassen, und in sensiblen gegenden bin ich sehr darauf bedacht, meine reifen ja nie rutschen zu lassen und immer schön auf dem weg zu bleiben, und wenn ich das nicht schaffe, dann schieb ich tatsächlich lieber. aber alles hat eine relation, es geht hier um einen popligen wanderweg auf vielleicht 300m höhe und höchstens 1km von der nächsten harvester-schneise entfernt im schönen pfälzerwald. und die "abkürzung" wenige cm vor der außenkurve stammt sicher nicht von uns, die haben generationen von wanderern schon vorher reingetrampelt. ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das letzte exemplar des seltenen pfälzer trailhamsters, der nur in innenkurven wohnt, nicht umgebracht zu haben 

erinnert mich gerade an eine wanders-frau (eine von bisher nur zwei unschönen begegnungen mit fußvolk), die uns beim hochstrampeln mit 3km/h auf einem trail mal den weg versperrte, und allen ernstes behauptete, unsere gummireifen würden den weg beschädigen... und dabei zum beweis für ihre these noch viel ernster auf einen "durchgang" unter einem umgefallenen baum zeigte, der sich neben dem weg gebildet hatte, und den man lustiger weise unmöglich auf dem rad sitzend meistern konnte, weil der baum zu tief lag 

na ja, wie schon gesagt, trail-rules sind was tolles, aber manchmal sollte man die kirche eben im dorf lassen


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Mai 2012)

@chris:
Im Prinzip sind wir der gleichen Meinung.
Ich bin auch kein Freund von Abkürzungen bis es eine gerade Strecke wird.
Die Stelle wurde von einheimischen Bikern so eingefahren, dass es mittlerweile schon der eigentliche Biketrail ist.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> es geht hier um einen popligen wanderweg auf vielleicht 300m höhe und höchstens 1km von der nächsten harvester-schneise entfernt im schönen pfälzerwald.



Nein, es geht hier um's Prinzip!

Wenn ich in den wunderschönen Pfälzer Wald fahre,
beachte ich dort, wie auch hier auf meinen Hometrails, die Trail Rules.

Wenn dir der Weg dafür zu poplig ist, dann ist das deine Angelegenheit.

Das war's von mir zu diesem Thema. 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (3. Mai 2012)

Mal was Anderes!
Vielleicht gibt es Interesse an den 2013 Fox-Federelementen?
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/fox-suspension-2013-float-ctd-first-ride.html


----------



## RCC03-Biker (3. Mai 2012)

Die 34er mit 150/160mm finde ich sehr interesant.
Da bäuchte ich keinen neuen Laufradsatz, wenn ich die 160er nehmen würde für ein X1.
Hat die 15mm Achse und keine 20er wie die 36er. 
Vielleicht ergibt sich im Sommer mal die Möglichkeit eine 34er und 36er im vergleich zu fahren.


----------



## grosser (3. Mai 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Die 34er mit 150/160mm finde ich sehr interesant.
> Da bäuchte ich keinen neuen Laufradsatz, wenn ich die 160er nehmen würde für ein X1.
> Hat die 15mm Achse und keine 20er wie die 36er.
> Vielleicht ergibt sich im Sommer mal die Möglichkeit eine 34er und 36er im vergleich zu fahren.



Sommer 2013!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (3. Mai 2012)

Servus RCC03-Biker, grosser....    auf die 34er warte ich auch schon, denn eine 36er ist für meinen Anspruch überdimensioniert. 

Habe bei MTB-News vor 2 Monaten eine Ankündigung gelesen und soweit ich mich erinnere, sollen alle Achsenstandards möglich sein (kein neues VR nötig). Jetzt sehe ich, dass diese nur mit 160mm geben soll...   schade, denn 150mm reichen mir und ich will keine Agilität einbüssen (siehe Bericht Vette08).

Einen Remotedämpfer wäre auch eine schöne Sache  ;-)


----------



## grosser (3. Mai 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Servus RCC03-Biker, grosser....    auf die 34er warte ich auch schon, denn eine 36er ist für meinen Anspruch überdimensioniert.
> 
> Habe bei MTB-News vor 2 Monaten eine Ankündigung gelesen und soweit ich mich erinnere, sollen alle Achsenstandards möglich sein (kein neues VR nötig). Jetzt sehe ich, dass diese nur mit 160mm geben soll...   schade, denn 150mm reichen mir und ich will keine Agilität einbüssen (siehe Bericht Vette08).
> 
> Einen Remotedämpfer wäre auch eine schöne Sache  ;-)



verlierst du nicht! Wenn du kannst fahr mal eine. Vom Lenkwinkel wirst du nichts merken und ich wette, wenn wir beide auf dem Bike sitzen haben wir fast den selben LW (wenn die Gabeln im Sag stehen). was die 36er ausmacht sind 400gr. Mehrgewicht, Steifigkeit und sie schmatzt nur so über den Trail. Aber an deiner Stelle würde ich daran keine Gedanken verschwenden. Das ist nur interessant für einen Neuaufbau, da ein Umrüsten nur die Bike-Industrie bereichert.

... und für was brauchst du einen Remote-Dämpfer??


----------



## RCC03-Biker (3. Mai 2012)

Sind die 2013er Modelle. Die kommen doch dann eh schon im Spätsommer 2012 auf den Markt. Spätestens zu oder direkt nach der Eurobike 2012.

Warte jetzt eh erst mal. Nächste Woche bin ich im Vinschgau und dann schau ich mal wie sich meine 32er auf den Trails verhält. 
Danach wird dann entschieden, ob bei der nächsten Möglichkeit ein neues X1 aufgebaut wird, oder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Mai 2012)

Die 32er Talas kann schon was.
Eine 36er ist allerdings ein andere Nummer wenn es stramm zur Sache geht.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (3. Mai 2012)

Das ist es ja. Letztes Jahr hat sie mir im Vinschgau (und auch die ganze Saison dann hindurch) gar nicht gefallen. Ist mir teilweise zu arg durch den Federweg gerauscht, wenn es gut zur Sache ging und es dabei auch noch schön steil war.
Gabel war jetzt beim Service (An dem Motoröltuning hab ich mich dann doch irgendwie nicht rangetraut) und fühlt sich beim fahren schon etwas besser an, als vorher.
Eine 160er würde ich auch haupsächlich nehmen, um meinen Lenkwinkel etwas flacher zu bekommen. Und etwas mehr an Steifigkeit
Muss ja nicht gleich ne Fox sein


----------



## Bolzer1711 (3. Mai 2012)

@grosser
stimme dir zu, es wird nicht viel ausmachen, vielleicht 0,5 Grad...    denke aber schon, dass man das leicht merkt. Mehrgewicht macht mir nichts aus, sind vielleicht 200 gr. bei einer 34er, aber das plus an Steifigkeit wäre für mich eine Option. 

Habe bei den letzten Trailabfahrten gemerkt, dass ich mir mit dem X2 deutlich mehr zutraue (warum weiss ich nicht) und wenn ich sehe, wie ihr in der Pfalz teilweise die Trails runtergebrettert seid (soweit bin ich noch lange nicht), dann ist für mich der Wechsel ein gewisses Gedankenspiel....   aber klar, die Fahrradindustrie reibt sich dabei die Hände, nur aus dem Grund gibt es 29/650B und 26, jeder soll sein individuelles Bike haben...   will hier aber keine Diskussion anbrechen.

Grundsätzlich würde ich bei einer 150mm Gabel auf die Talas-Funktion verzichten, brauche ich entgegen meiner Meinung vor dem Kauf des X2 wirklich nicht....   

Aber ich muss gar nicht mit dem Gedanken spielen, es gibt die 34er ja nur mit 160mm..  

Wenn ich eine zweite Gabel hätte, dann wäre die 32er Talas schon bei RockyRider66  ;-) aber jetzt wo das Wetter besser ist will ich nur nicht auf mein Rad verzichten.

Remotedämpfer, nur so, eine technische Spielerei....    dafür brauche ich kein Remote für die Sattelabsenkung   ;-)


----------



## noie95 (3. Mai 2012)

als beteiligter muß ich auch noch was sagen, sorry!



Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Die Serpentinen könnte man etwas sauberer fahren ...



ich fand, ich bin voll sauber gefahren! genau so machts mir am meisten spaß!



Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> ...Nur Schwachmaten kürze ab ....



selber schwachmat!  



Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> ...Der, der sie nicht sauber fahren kann, sollte mMn üben oder schieben. ...



ach nö... soll jeder machen dürfen wie er will!  mmn



Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> ...Sie abzukürzen, um danach weniger Beschleunigen zu müssen, geht ja mal gar nicht.
> ...



boh doch, und wie das geht. und es hat sogar total spaß gemacht! 



Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> ...Da es sich hier aber um einen Wanderweg handelt und nicht um eine Bikeparkstrecke, kann ich solche Abkürzungen nicht akzeptieren...



laut meiner wanderkarte in 1:25000 aus dieser region ist das gar kein wanderweg... aber gut! mir ist es trotzdem egal ob du das akzeptierst oder nicht, ich machs weiterhin so. weils einfach spaß macht.



Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> ...aber die obigen Trail Rules gelten für alle...



echt!?!?! denen habe ich noch nie in irgendeinerweise zugestimmt! für mich gelten meine eigenen regeln! die lauten:
- hab spaß, und finde einen ausgleich zum alltag
- sei höfflich und zuvorkommend ggü den waldmitbenutzern (zb läufer, wanderer, arbeitern usw)
- lass dir von keinem moralapostel den spaß verderben

damit bin ich bis heute echt gut gefahren (über 15jahre schon) 

btw, mach ich in meinem bikeleben nicht mehr kaputt wie ein vollharvester in einem frühling! 



Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich in den wunderschönen Pfälzer Wald fahre,
> beachte ich dort, wie auch hier auf meinen Hometrails, die Trail Rules...



das kannst du gerne machen, ich machs halt anders! und das ist okay so wie mir meine erfahrung gezeigt hat


----------



## noie95 (3. Mai 2012)

so gehts mir wdr besser  danke!

ich habe eine frage an die rotwildritter weil ich auf der homepage von rotwild nicht ganz schlau werde...
der unterschied x1 zu x2 ist nur der carbonrahmen? oder gibt es noch nen anderen? geometrisch sind sie gleich laut homepage.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (3. Mai 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Das ist es ja. Letztes Jahr hat sie mir im Vinschgau (und auch die ganze Saison dann hindurch) gar nicht gefallen. Ist mir teilweise zu arg durch den Federweg gerauscht, wenn es gut zur Sache ging und es dabei auch noch schön steil war.
> Gabel war jetzt beim Service (An dem Motoröltuning hab ich mich dann doch irgendwie nicht rangetraut) und fühlt sich beim fahren schon etwas besser an, als vorher.
> Eine 160er würde ich auch haupsächlich nehmen, um meinen Lenkwinkel etwas flacher zu bekommen. Und etwas mehr an Steifigkeit
> Muss ja nicht gleich ne Fox sein



@RCC03 Biker:
Bis Dezember letzten Jahres ging es mir bei meinem E1 (altes Modell) so ähnlich wie dir, und ich hab immer wieder mal mit ner 36er Gabel geliebäugelt. Mich aber lange nicht getraut, da ich dachte, der Lenkwinkel könnte zu flach werden, das Rad vorne zu schnell aufsteigen, oder auch einfach nur zu schwer werden.
Nun hab ich seit Anfang Januar ne Lyrik DH2 mit Steckachse drin, und kann nur sagen:  Schade das ich die noch nicht zu meinem Alpencross 2011 drin hatte. Die knapp 400 Gramm Gewicht, ignorier ich einfach.  Aber Bergab ist das jetzt ein ganz anderes Rad, und die Absenkung brauch ich auf jeden Fall nicht mehr, als mit der 32er Talas.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Markusdr (3. Mai 2012)

noie95 schrieb:


> ich habe eine frage an die rotwildritter weil ich auf der homepage von rotwild nicht ganz schlau werde...
> der unterschied x1 zu x2 ist nur der carbonrahmen? oder gibt es noch nen anderen? geometrisch sind sie gleich laut homepage.



So ist es, es geht hier nur um den Rahmen. Natürlich eine andere Farbe und etwas andere Ausstattungen kann man wählen =). Und beim X1 gibt es noch die 29" Variante =). Zumindest soweit ich weiß =)


----------



## noie95 (3. Mai 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> So ist es, es geht hier nur um den Rahmen. Natürlich eine andere Farbe und etwas andere Ausstattungen kann man wählen =). Und beim X1 gibt es noch die 29" Variante =). Zumindest soweit ich weiß =)



grazias!


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Mai 2012)

X1= Alu
X2= Carbon

Ich glaube, dass die Bezeichnung bei den anderen Modellen auch zutrifft.


----------



## michi220573 (3. Mai 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Mai 2012)

Rohloff?
Viel Masse am Hinterbau, oder?


----------



## michi220573 (4. Mai 2012)

Nicht so viel wie auf dem Sattel ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Mai 2012)

Haha!
Ne, mal ohne Quatsch.
Ich habe von einigen Leuten gerhört, dass die Rohlofnabe den Hinterbau ganz ordentlich durcheinander bringen würde.
Wegen der größeren ungefederten masse.
Angeblich sei das auch bei Sprüngen unangenehm.
Sie haben alle wieder zurück gebaut?


----------



## Deichfräse (4. Mai 2012)

...und noch ein E1!
Hab´s dann auch endlich fertig bekommen und so weiß, wird es wohl nie wieder an der Wand hängen.

Sattelstütze bleibt erstmal die alte CB Joplin 4 bis die neue Kronolog ihre scheinbaren Kinderkrankheiten hinter sich hat bzw. die Kind Shock LEV wieder lieferbar ist.

Jetzt geht´s auf die erste Testrunde!


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Mai 2012)

Echt schick!
Das ist ein 2012er Modell?
Wie lang ist der Dämpfer denn nu?
216 oider 222mm?


----------



## michi220573 (4. Mai 2012)

Ich sag mal so - wenn Du auf blonde Haare stehst, Deine Freundin aber dunkle Haare hat, dann nimmst Du das entweder in Kauf oder Du schmeißt sie raus. Es gibt einfach Eigenschaften, die sind wichtiger als wie andere 

Bei Sprüngen spielt die ungefederte Masse keine Rolle, erst nach der Landung. Was Du wohl meinst ist die Lage der Masse, also weit hinten, was theoretisch zu Disbalance führt. Kann man sich aber drauf einstellen. Auch hier gilt: alles eine Frage der (Fahr-)Technik und der Gewöhnung und der Präferenzen. Ich fahre seit 2001 ausschließlich Rohloff in fünf ganz unterschiedlichen Bikes (Eingelenker, abgestützter Eingelenker, Viergelenker, Hardtail, noch ein Viergelenker). Die Probleme sind immer die selben, aber bekannt und handhabbar. Wie gesagt - blonde Haare


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Mai 2012)

Hmm, dann denke ich mal über die Freundin nach......, danke.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (4. Mai 2012)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> ...und noch ein E1!
> Hab´s dann auch endlich fertig bekommen und so weiß, wird es wohl nie wieder an der Wand hängen.
> 
> Sattelstütze bleibt erstmal die alte CB Joplin 4 bis die neue Kronolog ihre scheinbaren Kinderkrankheiten hinter sich hat bzw. die Kind Shock LEV wieder lieferbar ist.
> ...



Bis auf die Pedale gefällt mir das E1 
Wie kommst Du mit der Bedienung des Hebels der versenkbaren Sattelstütze unterm Sattel zurecht?
Ist das eher umständlich immer mit einer Hand unter den Sattel greifen zu müssen?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (4. Mai 2012)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> @RCC03 Biker:
> Bis Dezember letzten Jahres ging es mir bei meinem E1 (altes Modell) so ähnlich wie dir, und ich hab immer wieder mal mit ner 36er Gabel geliebäugelt. Mich aber lange nicht getraut, da ich dachte, der Lenkwinkel könnte zu flach werden, das Rad vorne zu schnell aufsteigen, oder auch einfach nur zu schwer werden.
> Nun hab ich seit Anfang Januar ne Lyrik DH2 mit Steckachse drin, und kann nur sagen:  Schade das ich die noch nicht zu meinem Alpencross 2011 drin hatte. Die knapp 400 Gramm Gewicht, ignorier ich einfach.  Aber Bergab ist das jetzt ein ganz anderes Rad, und die Absenkung brauch ich auf jeden Fall nicht mehr, als mit der 32er Talas.
> 
> Gruß Dirk




Hallo Rotwilder,

der Vollständigkeit halber, im Anhang noch ein Bild meines Hirschen mit der "netten" Lyrik!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (4. Mai 2012)

Hab jetzt auch die Info von Rotwild erhalten, dass es eine Freigabe für 160er Federgabel nur für X1/X2 mit Tapered Steuerrohr gibt. Also fällt mein 2010er X1 leider nicht darunter. War ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten.
Dann muss ich mich jetzt wenigstens nur zwischen zwei und nicht mehr zwischen drei Varianten entscheiden


----------



## grosser (4. Mai 2012)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwilder,
> 
> der Vollständigkeit halber, im Anhang noch ein Bild meines Hirschen mit der "netten" Lyrik!



Steht deinem E1 gut!


----------



## Lapper22 (4. Mai 2012)

ich könnte heulen. heute kam endlich mein dämpfer vom service zurück und die haben versehentlich die buchsen falsch herum eingepresst


----------



## Deichfräse (4. Mai 2012)

Das ist dran:
- Rotwild R.E1 2012
- Fox 36 Talas RC2 Factory
- Fox DHX Air 5.0 Factory
- Vorbau CrankBrothers Iodine 2
- Lenker CrankBrothers Iodine 11
- Sattelstütze CrankBrothers Joplin 4
- Sattel Selle Italia SLR T1
- Ergon GA1 Leichtbau
- Avid Elixir CR 203/185
- LRS mit DT FR 440 Naben, Supercomp Speichen, EX 5.1D Felgen
- Conti MK I 2.4 Supersonic
- Maxxis Ultralight
- XT Kurbel, Umwerfer, Kasstte (3x10)
- XO Schaltwerk, Trigger
- A530-Pedalen
- Garmin Edge 800

Die erste Testrunde ist absolviert. Was soll ich sagen, sehr geil das Bike!!! Trotz des messbar langen Radstandes doch recht agil zu fahren. Klar, Berge habe ich hier nicht wirklich vor der Tür, aber die Anstiege auf der Haus- und Hofrunde sind kurz und knackig und lassen sich selbst mit 180mm am Vorderrad ohne wildes Aufbäumen bewältigen.
Ansonsten liegt das Bike wirklich ziemlich satt und macht einfach nur Spaß - hab´ noch immer ein dickes Grinsen im Gesicht!
An den jetzt 740mm breiten Lenker muss ich mich allerdings noch ein wenig gewöhnen.

@Rocky
Der Dämpfer hat 216mm.

@RCC03Biker
Ein Remote vom Lenker für die Absenkung der Sattelstütze wäre natürlich deutlich komfortabler. Deswegen liebäugel ich ja eigentlich auch mit der Kronolog.
Es geht kompromissweise aber auch noch ein paar Tage so. Ist ja nur ein kurzer Griff.
Mit den Pedalen ist es so eine Sache. Auf längeren Touren habe ich schon gern die Klickies. Momentan eben auch eine Art Kompromiss. Notfalls kann ich die andere Seite als Plattform nutzen und habe schon überlegt, mir da ein paar Pins reinzuschrauben. Schön sind die aber wirklich nicht. Zum Glück sieht man sie nicht so wirklich, wenn die Schuhe darauf stehen.


----------



## Orakel (4. Mai 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch die Info von Rotwild erhalten, dass es eine Freigabe für 160er Federgabel nur für X1/X2 mit Tapered Steuerrohr gibt. Also fällt mein 2010er X1 leider nicht darunter. War ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten.
> Dann muss ich mich jetzt wenigstens nur zwischen zwei und nicht mehr zwischen drei Varianten entscheiden


Vll. gibt es ja die 34er Fox mit durchgänigem 1  1/8" Schaft, soll steifer sein  wie die 32er, 160mm FW und 15er Steckachse


----------



## RCC03-Biker (4. Mai 2012)

Hatte ich am Anfang auch überlegt. Vor allem auch wegen der 15mm Steckachse. Aber da man bei den neuen 34er noch weniger einstellen kann, ein bescheidenes Hebelgewerk am Lenker montiert wird und bei den Preisen die Fox vermutlich wieder aufrufen wird, wird es bei mir vermutlich einen neuen Aufbau geben. Ob dann ein X1 oder E1 mit Fox oder anderer Marke muss ich dann einfach überlegen und abwägen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (4. Mai 2012)

Ist das E1 jetzt neu in Mode gekommen =)? 
Ich find Eure Räder ja toll. Vielleicht sollte ich mir nie Gedanken darüber machen ob X1 oder C1 sondern ob X1 oder C1+E1 =)

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Deichfräse (4. Mai 2012)

Neu nicht wirklich. Aber es ist einfach ein ziemlich gutes Enduro.
Von daher stand zumindest bei mir selten eine andere Überlegung an. Ich war ja schon vom Vorgängermodell sehr begeistert und hatte den Wechsel immer im Hinterkopf.
Außerdem muss ich zugeben, dass es sich für mich mit dem Federweg mittlerweile, wie mit dem Hubraum bei Autos verhält - kann man eigentlich nie genug haben (anfangs waren es mal 80mm).
Das schafft Reserven und bei den heutigen Technologien ist das ja selbst bergauf kaum noch ein Problem, mal abgesehen vom Gesamtgewicht eines solchen Bikes, dass mit einem z.B. C1 nicht wirklich mithalten kann. Das ist dann allerdings der Anspruch an mich selbst, müssen halt die Beine bißchen mehr Leistung bringen und runter geht´s dann mit breitem Grinsen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Mai 2012)

Lapper22 schrieb:


> ich könnte heulen. heute kam endlich mein dämpfer vom service zurück und die haben versehentlich die buchsen falsch herum eingepresst



Ja und?
Kann jeder vernünftige Händler tauschen, kein Problem.
Auch ein etwas versierter Schrauben bekommt das hin, heul also nicht...


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Mai 2012)

Schickes E1!
Versuch mal aus Spaß einen kürzeren Vorbau und montiere den so tief, dass die bremsgriffe gerade so nicht am Oberrohr hängen bleiben.

Ich bin beim 30er Vorbau hängen geblieben (am 780er Lenker).
Mit dem 45er fand ich es noch immer nicht "wendig" genug.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (4. Mai 2012)

@Deichfräse
An den breiten Lenker gewöhnst Du dich schnell. Hab jetzt auch einen 750er Lenker (bei einem 65er Vorbau) und will sicher keinen schmäleren mehr fahren.

@Markus
Dann darfst nie ein E1 probefahren. Ich habs letztes Jahr getan und war vom E1 voll begeistert. 
Was jetzt a bisserl mein Problem ist


----------



## RCC03-Biker (4. Mai 2012)

@Deichfräse
Hast Du dein E1 mal gewogen?


----------



## Arthur27 (4. Mai 2012)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> ...und noch ein E1!
> Hab´s dann auch endlich fertig bekommen und so weiß, wird es wohl nie wieder an der Wand hängen.
> 
> Sattelstütze bleibt erstmal die alte CB Joplin 4 bis die neue Kronolog ihre scheinbaren Kinderkrankheiten hinter sich hat bzw. die Kind Shock LEV wieder lieferbar ist.
> ...



Hi Deichfräse,

ich nehme mal an dass du die Wandhalterung selbst gebastelt hast, oder ?
Suche nämlich nach ziemlich genau der gleichen Lösung für meine garage


----------



## trailblitz (4. Mai 2012)

Hi, wie hast Du die 3-fach Kurbel auf 2 fach umgebaut? Einfach das große weg und ein 36er dran

Schönes Bike übrigens    wozu brauchst Du ein 2012er X1?





RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> @Deichfräse
> Das stimmt. Ein Edition umzubauen macht nicht wirklich sinn.
> 
> Habe heute nach ein paar kleinen Updates an meinem X1 endlich eine vernünftige und aussagekräftige Tour fahren können.
> ...


----------



## at021971 (5. Mai 2012)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Hi Deichfräse,
> 
> ich nehme mal an dass du die Wandhalterung selbst gebastelt hast, oder ?
> Suche nämlich nach ziemlich genau der gleichen Lösung für meine garage


 
Here you go! http://www.bike-caddie.de/bike-caddie-hd.html


----------



## Deichfräse (5. Mai 2012)

@Chef#27
Habe mir U-Profile aus Alu besorgt, die entsprechend gekürzt und noch ein wenig gebürstet.
Die Korkpanele sind aus dem Baumarkt und werden einerseits durch die Verschraubung der U-Profile an der Wand und andererseits durch Tesa-Powerstripes fixiert.
Mittig dann noch 2 Haken in die Wand und das Bike wird mit 9mm Seil mit eingespleisten Schlaufen in Position gehalten.
Kosten: Kaum 20,- Euro und halt bißchen Bastelzeit.

@Rocky
Wenn die Remotesattelstütze kommt fällt ja auch noch der Set-Back weg, egal, welche es wird. Mal schauen, etwas experimentieren kann ich ja noch. Ich muss nur eben auch meine 1,83m einigermaßen bequem auf dem Bike verteilen und mit der New-School-Geometrie in Einklang bringen.
Grundsätzlich finde ich die Sitzposition im Vergleich zum Vorgängermodell aber sehr genial. Irgendwie wirklich mitten im Bike.

@RCC03Biker
Bisher nur mit Hilfe meiner Personenwaage. Die sagt 15kg fahrfertig inklusive Garmin. Toleranz von +/-100g ist realistisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Navares (5. Mai 2012)

So mein Bike nochmal nach ner schönen Schlammschlacht 





Komme bei meinem E1 mit Flats und Reverb Stütze auf 15,3kg gewogen beim Händler!

Gruß

Nava


----------



## RCC03-Biker (5. Mai 2012)

@trailblitz
Ich habe dass 34 und 44er Kettenblatt abgeschraubt und anstelle des 34er ein 36er Kettenblatt montiert. Passt perfekt. Da die vorhandenen Schrauben zu lang gewesen wären und ich diese nicht abschleifen wollte, habe ich vier Beilagscheiben aufgebohrt und diese dann auf der Seite dazwischengelegt, wo normal das große Kettenblatt sitzt. Dann nur noch den Umwerfer mit der äußeren Enstellschraube so eingestellt und begrenzt, dass ich nicht überschalten kann.
Und warum evtl. ein 2011/12er X1? Seitdem ich letztes Jahr ein E1 testen konnte, habe ich oft das Gefühl, dass mir die Lenkkopfsteifigkeit, in Verbindung mit der 32er Talas, irgendwie etwas schwammig vorkommt bei den Trails, die ich am liebsten fahre. Und von einem 2012er oder 2011er X1 in Verbindung mit einer 36er Verspreche ich mir in diesem Zusammenhang einfach mehr Steifigkeit. 
Könnte dann auch einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel realisieren, was mir auch noch zusagen würde.
Und a bisserl vervt es mich, dass beim 2010er X1 keine Anschläge unterm Oberrohr sind, an denen man das Kabel für eine verstellbare Sattelstütze montieren kann. 
Es ist halt jammern auf einem sehr hohen Niveau.
Und wie heißt es so schön? Das Bessere ist dem Guten Feind.


@ Nava
Ist dein E1 Größe M oder L?


----------



## Navares (5. Mai 2012)

Ist Größe L.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (5. Mai 2012)

Danke. Dann könnte ein E1 in M unter der magischen 15kg bleiben


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube, meins wiegt 15,1kg mit 180er VAN und 920g Reifen.
Dann geht geht es auch <15kg.


----------



## grosser (5. Mai 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> @trailblitz
> Ich habe dass 34 und 44er Kettenblatt abgeschraubt und anstelle des 34er ein 36er Kettenblatt montiert. Passt perfekt. Da die vorhandenen Schrauben zu lang gewesen wären und ich diese nicht abschleifen wollte, habe ich vier Beilagscheiben aufgebohrt und diese dann auf der Seite dazwischengelegt, wo normal das große Kettenblatt sitzt.



wer sich die Arbeit sparen möchte:
http://r2-bike.com/FRM-Kettenblattspacer-2-zu-3fach
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=2923


----------



## RCC03-Biker (5. Mai 2012)

Die FRM-Kettenblattspacer habe ich auch vorhin zufällig entdeckt. Wie es halt immer so ist, wenn man unbedingt was sucht, findet man es nicht.
Vielleicht hole ich mir die noch. Würde damit jedenfalls besser ausschauen, als meine Beilagscheiben.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (5. Mai 2012)

Man hÃ¤tte doch auch ein Bashguard montieren kÃ¶nnen, oder? Ist aber Geschmacksacheâ¦

So, dass dieses Forum nicht zu E1 lastig wird  ;-)  , hier mal wieder ein X2â¦  nach einer schÃ¶nen langen Tour am gestrigen Tag.  





Eine kleine Neuerung habe ich dran, die Bionicon KettenfÃ¼hrungâ¦   weiss noch nicht ob sie perfekt positioniert ist, denn im ersten Gang hat die Kette an den RÃ¶llchen etwas gerasselt. Denke sie muss ein StÃ¼ck nÃ¤her in Richtung Kurbel, damit sich die KettenfÃ¼hrung etwas mehr nach innen bewegt.

Gestern hat sie sich schon recht gut bewÃ¤hrt, auf dem ruppigen Trail hat die Kette bei weitem nicht mehr so heftig geschlagen. 

Ansonsten fÃ¼hle ich mich auf dem Bike immer besser, ich muss mich bergab schon manchmal bremsenâ¦   ;-)  meine Hemmschwelle hat sich etwas verschoben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Mai 2012)

Kleiner Hinweis zur Kettenführung:
Lenk das Ding mal ganz nach außen aus.
Kommt es an die Kurbel?
Dämmert es???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (5. Mai 2012)

@ at021971 und Deichfräse:
Vielen Dank für die Infos


----------



## Sauerlandradler (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
  ich suche eine gute, schaltbare Kettenführung für 3 x 9, welche wenig Lärm machen sollte. Habt Ihr ne Idee, was ich an mein X1 schrauben kann? Taugt die Bionicon?
  Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## Düst__ (5. Mai 2012)

Mein r.e1, wiegt auch 15,1kg. Wann man will kommt man auf jeden fall unter 15. 
Ich wills nicht...


----------



## Kharma (5. Mai 2012)

Düst schrieb:


> Mein r.e1, wiegt auch 15,1kg. Wann man will kommt man auf jeden fall unter 15.
> Ich wills nicht...



Also, ohne posen zu wollen oder so...

Ich bin bei 13,8 kg mit meine E1 in der Größe L. Geht also sehr wohl leichter, für die, die es wollen.
Jetzt werd nur noch ich gewichtsgetuned

Frage @all E1er
Welche Vorbaulänge bei welcher Körpergröße fahrt ihr denn so?

LG Kharma


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Mai 2012)

Kharma schrieb:


> Frage @all E1er
> Welche Vorbaulänge bei welcher Körpergröße fahrt ihr denn so?
> 
> LG Kharma



E1/ M/ 780er Lenker/ 8 oder 9 Grad/ 30er Vorbau/ 1,75m/ 1,25cm Spacer/ Kröpfung Sattelstütze =0


----------



## Kharma (5. Mai 2012)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche eine gute, schaltbare Kettenführung für 3 x 9, welche wenig Lärm machen sollte. Habt Ihr ne Idee, was ich an mein X1 schrauben kann? Taugt die Bionicon?
> Danke und viele Grüße



Also ich hatte die Bionicon (Vorgängermodell) an meinem Scott Genius LT dran mit Dreifach-Kurbel! 
An sich war ich recht zufrieden. 
Mußte halt nach ca. einem halben Jahr das Röhrchen wechseln, was man ja nachkaufen kann.
Der Wechsel liegt aber wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass ich am Anfang ein wenig experimentieren musste mit der Befestigung und die Bionicon nicht gleich optimial am Rahmen befestigt war.
Lautstärketechnisch war sie leiser als die aktuell von Rotwild verbaute Kettenführung.

LG Kharma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (5. Mai 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> E1/ M/ 780er Lenker/ 8 oder 9 Grad/ 30er Vorbau/ 1,75m/ 1,25cm Spacer/ Kröpfung Sattelstütze =0



Sehr präzise, danke
Recht breiter Lenker für deine Körpergröße!? Hab selber einen 750er...

Wie kommst du mit dem Klettern klar bei so einem kurzem Vorbau?

LG Kharma


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Mai 2012)

Fahre die 36er VAN mit 180mm, keine Probleme.


----------



## michi220573 (5. Mai 2012)

177 cm, Thomson Elite X4 50 mm 0°, Rahmengröße M, Lenkerbreite 720 oder 740 (weiß ich gerade nicht so genau)


----------



## Kharma (5. Mai 2012)

michi220573 schrieb:


> 177 cm, Thomson Elite X4 50 mm 0°, Rahmengröße M, Lenkerbreite 720 oder 740 (weiß ich gerade nicht so genau)



Mmh... vielleicht sollte ich doch noch einen kürzeren Vorbau probieren?
Scheint ja keinen hier zu stören.
Ich dachte immer, durch den 65er Vorbau den ich habe, würde die Tourenfreundlichkeit des E1 verstärkt


----------



## Düst__ (5. Mai 2012)

178cm groß

r.e1 2011 Rahmen M

Lenker:easton heaven
Biegung/Upsweep: 9°, 5° Upsweep ...Breite: 711mm...Rise: 20mm

vorbau: 45 mm


----------



## grosser (5. Mai 2012)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche eine gute, schaltbare Kettenführung für 3 x 9, welche wenig Lärm machen sollte. Habt Ihr ne Idee, was ich an mein X1 schrauben kann? Taugt die Bionicon?
> Danke und viele Grüße



RockyRider66 sein Bruder hatte auch eine (die Neue). Ja,hatte,da sie nicht lange gehalten hat! Ich warte jetzt erst mal die neuen strafferen Schaltwerke ab. Wenn die gut funktionieren, scheint mir vom Gewicht und der Funktion dann die beste Lösung!


----------



## michi220573 (5. Mai 2012)

Ich hab im Laden auf einem E1 Probe gesessen und mir unmittelbar eine Nackenstarre geholt. Ich empfand das Serien-E1 als unheimlich lang. Bin vorher 5 Jahre SX Trail mit 50er Vorbau gefahren. So passt es jetzt perfekt.


----------



## Markusdr (5. Mai 2012)

Moin mal was anderes, für meinen Rucksack (Ergon) gibt es zwei Trrinkblasen:2l und 3l. Gibt es einen Grund eine 2l zu kaufen?

Ich sehe das aktuell so: Gewicht fast identisch, man kann 2l oder mehr füllen, wenn es mal heiß und lang wird. 

Gruß Markus


----------



## trailblitz (5. Mai 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> @trailblitz
> Ich habe dass 34 und 44er Kettenblatt abgeschraubt und anstelle des 34er ein 36er Kettenblatt montiert. Passt perfekt. Da die vorhandenen Schrauben zu lang gewesen wären und ich diese nicht abschleifen wollte, habe ich vier Beilagscheiben aufgebohrt und diese dann auf der Seite dazwischengelegt, wo normal das große Kettenblatt sitzt. Dann nur noch den Umwerfer mit der äußeren Enstellschraube so eingestellt und begrenzt, dass ich nicht überschalten kann.
> Und warum evtl. ein 2011/12er X1? Seitdem ich letztes Jahr ein E1 testen konnte, habe ich oft das Gefühl, dass mir die Lenkkopfsteifigkeit, in Verbindung mit der 32er Talas, irgendwie etwas schwammig vorkommt bei den Trails, die ich am liebsten fahre. Und von einem 2012er oder 2011er X1 in Verbindung mit einer 36er Verspreche ich mir in diesem Zusammenhang einfach mehr Steifigkeit.
> Könnte dann auch einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel realisieren, was mir auch noch zusagen würde.
> ...


----------



## noie95 (6. Mai 2012)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche eine gute, schaltbare Kettenführung für 3 x 9, welche wenig Lärm machen sollte. Habt Ihr ne Idee, was ich an mein X1 schrauben kann? Taugt die Bionicon?
> Danke und viele Grüße



ich habe auch eine cguide v2. sie hat jetzt 400km gehalten....
man muß sie von zwei seiten betrachten:

funktion und haltbarkeit

die funktion ist mmn sehr gut für so eine einfache kefü. das kettenschlagen ist deutlich reduziert und das abfallen der kette wird stark verringert 

haltbarkeit läßt sehr sehr sehr zu wünschen übrig  bionichon habe ich deswegen angeschrieben aber die reagieren nicht...
ich habe die kefü mit der kabelbinderhalterung angebaut und die hält von 12 bis mittag...
wenn die kefü nach außen schwingt, die kurbel vorbeikommt, dann ist feierabend. die kefü wird eingeklemmt und die viel zu dünnwandige kabelbinderhalterung wird abgerissen. fertig, das wars.
bionichon weiß das wohl, denn bei meiner, die mitte april ausgeliefert wurde, war schon eine ersatzhalterung mit dabei!!! aber die ist seit gestern auch geschichte.
bin gespannt ob bionichon darauf reagiert...l?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (6. Mai 2012)

Verkaufe mein schönes Rotwild RR2 FS Carbon Modell 2008 unter 10 kg:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=496086


----------



## TOM4 (6. Mai 2012)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Verkaufe mein schönes Rotwild RR2 FS Carbon Modell 2008 unter 10 kg:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=496086


Warum? Back to the roots - mr. CANNONDALE - damits radl wieder zum usernamen passt! oder upgrade auf ein 2012er modell


----------



## RW_Eddy (6. Mai 2012)

noie95 schrieb:


> wenn die kefü nach außen schwingt, *die kurbel vorbeikommt, dann ist feierabend*. die kefü wird eingeklemmt und die viel zu dünnwandige kabelbinderhalterung wird abgerissen. fertig, das wars.



Kommt die Kurbel an die Kefü?

Oder wie meinst Du das?

Hast Du den ersten Kabelbinder direkt hinter der ersten Schweißnaht des Hinterbaus montiert?

Viele Grüße
Eddy


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Mai 2012)

jep, die Führung lenkt bis zur Kurbel aus.
Dann macht es "Zack" und weg ist das Ding.
Besser irgendeinen Anschlag basteln.


----------



## RW_Eddy (6. Mai 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> jep, die Führung lenkt bis zur Kurbel aus.
> Dann macht es "Zack" und weg ist das Ding.
> Besser irgendeinen Anschlag basteln.



Ich habe bei einem 2011er X1 bei 42/11 noch fast 10mm Freiraum zur Kurbel.

Hat der o.a. Kollege ein Rotwild oder nen Rocky?

Passt nicht überall.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Mai 2012)

Rocky.
Von Hand kann man die neue Führung doch fast waagerecht auslenken?


----------



## RW_Eddy (6. Mai 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Rocky.
> Von Hand kann man die neue Führung doch fast waagerecht auslenken?



Stimmt, aber bei Fahren mache ich es nicht. Das ging aber bei der Bionicon V1 auch schon. Die ist mir allerdings 1x abgerissen (Kettenklemmer am Liteville). 
Dann habe ich Glück gehabt.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (6. Mai 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Rocky.
> Von Hand kann man die neue FÃ¼hrung doch fast waagerecht auslenken?



Rein theoretischâ¦   wenn man die KabelfÃ¼hrung des Schaltwerks als weitere âStabilisationâ nutzt, dann kann man das ganze nur bedingt ausrichten. Wenn man das nicht macht, dann geht eine Ausrichtung besser, empfand ich aber dann als etwas âwackeligeâ Angelegenheit. 

Es ist aber richtig, lenkt man die KFÃ¼ zu weit nach auÃen haut die Kurbel sie weg. Sollte aber nicht passieren, hoffe ich, groÃes Kettenblatt â kleines Ritzel und es sind noch knapp 7mm Platz.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Mai 2012)

Jungs, es passiert!!
Bastelt euch was solange es geht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RW_Eddy (6. Mai 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Jungs, es passiert!!
> Bastelt euch was solange es geht.....



Das glaub ich Dir auf jeden Fall......
Könnte ggf auch mit der Käfiglänge des Schaltwerks und dem Typ zu tun haben. xtr 985 mal ausgeschlossen.
Bei einem 36er Ritzel wäre die Kette auch etwas länger....

Ist blöd wenn Bionicon nicht drauf eingeht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Mai 2012)

Ja, passiert an langem XT- Käfig in der harten Federstellung.
hi 34/11, von 22/36/Bash an 770er XT- Kurbel


----------



## grosser (6. Mai 2012)

noie95 schrieb:


> ich habe auch eine cguide v2. sie hat jetzt 400km gehalten....
> man muß sie von zwei seiten betrachten:
> 
> funktion und haltbarkeit
> ...



Hallo Noie,
das ist ja ein teurer Spaß! Wenn man bedenkt das die KF von Bionicon 39 Hühner kostet!
Dann lieber gleich was Gescheides oder wie RockyRider66 postet, selber bauen (Gartenschlauch-Technik)
http://www.g-junkies.de/produkte.html


----------



## Markusdr (7. Mai 2012)

Moin,

kennt sich wer von Euch im Harz aus?

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. Mai 2012)

Salve!
Hmm, Auskennen? Bei den zahlreichen MTB-Strecken-Kilometern ist das nicht so einfach: wahrscheinlich das größte zusammenhängende MTB-Wege-Netz....
Frag einfach

LG, GKR


----------



## Markusdr (7. Mai 2012)

Mach ich per PM, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (7. Mai 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Moin mal was anderes, für meinen Rucksack (Ergon) gibt es zwei Trrinkblasen:2l und 3l. Gibt es einen Grund eine 2l zu kaufen?
> 
> Ich sehe das aktuell so: Gewicht fast identisch, man kann 2l oder mehr füllen, wenn es mal heiß und lang wird.
> 
> Gruß Markus



Da noch jemand Tipp =)?`

Danke


----------



## TrailProf (7. Mai 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Da noch jemand Tipp =)?`
> 
> Danke


 
Wieso ist das Gewicht fast identisch??
Befüllt, und das wäre ja der Zweck, sind es 1 kg mehr auf dem Buckel.
Wann und wo, außer vlt. am 1.Mai, brauchts unterwegs 3,8 lit. (einschl. Trinkflache) Flüssigkeit?
Würde die 2 lit. nehmen, die große verführt einen nur zuviel mitzuschleppen.


----------



## Markusdr (7. Mai 2012)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Wieso ist das Gewicht fast identisch??
> Befüllt, und das wäre ja der Zweck, sind es 1 kg mehr auf dem Buckel.
> Wann und wo, außer vlt. am 1.Mai, brauchts unterwegs 3,8 lit. (einschl. Trinkflache) Flüssigkeit?
> Würde die 2 lit. nehmen, die große verführt einen nur zuviel mitzuschleppen.



Ich meinte natürlich das Leergewicht . Und wieso am 1. Mai? Am Vatertag braucht man mehr 

Ich meinte eigentlich: Das Leergewicht ist nicht wirklich höher. Und man kann nun entweder 2 Liter einfüllen oder eben 3 Liter. Aber hast schon recht normal braucht man nicht mehr als 2 Liter. Aber man hätte die Option, beispielsweise für eine Tagestour durch die Alpen?
*
Edit: Hab 2 Liter genommen =)*


----------



## Bolzer1711 (7. Mai 2012)

...also ich will jetzt niemanden widersprechen, unsereins hat ein 3l Trinkblase. Aber nicht unbedingt um 3l einzufüllen, sondern um die Verteilung zu optimieren. Wenn man in eine 2l Blase z.B. 1,5l reinmacht ist diese ziemlich prall gefüllt und "rund".

Bei einer 3l Blase kann man die 1,5l im Rucksack durch geschicktes Packen etwas besser verteilen. Die Blase selbst ist dabei nicht so "rund" und beult den Rucksack nicht so stark gegen den Rücken aus.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Mai 2012)

...und wenn all, dann puste ich das Ding zum Rückeprotektor auf.


----------



## Markusdr (7. Mai 2012)

Ja, aber hatte gesehen, dass mein Rucksack gegen die Beschreibung von Amazon nur die 2l aufnehmen kann =). Dementsprechend hatte sich das Problem von selbst geklärt =).

Aber noch was anderes, als ich gestern unterwegs war, knackte meine Sattelstütze die ganze Zeit, nervte irgendwann =), was tun?


----------



## Orakel (7. Mai 2012)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Wann und wo, außer vlt. am 1.Mai, brauchts unterwegs 3,8 lit. (einschl. Trinkflache) Flüssigkeit?


für die 3,8lit. brauchst koi Trinkflasche/blase am 1.Mai, es sollte nur die Distanz von Feschtle zu Feschtle nicht zulang sein


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Mai 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kennt sich wer von Euch im Harz aus?
> 
> Gruß, Markus



Ich bin letzten Sommer da gewesen:

Harzer Wetterkapriolen: Fotoalbum und ein paar Tracks (etwas runter scollen)

Resume des Urlaubs: Viel besser als ich dachte!


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Mai 2012)

Rotwild Testbikes letztens bei Bikesport Clemens in Birresborn:


----------



## TOM4 (7. Mai 2012)

Wau! Das gelbe e1 löst ganz arge will haben gefühle aus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (7. Mai 2012)

Bei mir wars eher das 29er X1. Endlich konnte ich das mal in Natura begutachten. Gefällt mir in echt besser als auf Fotos!


----------



## TOM4 (7. Mai 2012)

Mmhh. Is mir gar ned aufgefallen das es ein 29er is. Der mensch gewöhnt sich halt an alles!


----------



## Kiefer (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Hatte von euch schon jemand seinen Hintern auf dem neuen Ergon SM3 ??

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Snowman_NA (8. Mai 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hatte von euch schon jemand seinen Hintern auf dem neuen Ergon SM3 ??
> 
> ...



schau mal hier --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=542022&highlight=ergon

da gibt es einen user, der den pro carbon vor kurzem bekommen hat...


----------



## morei (8. Mai 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Wau! Das gelbe e1 löst ganz arge will haben gefühle aus!!




Sowas Ähnliches ging mir auch durch den Kopf


----------



## noie95 (8. Mai 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Rotwild Testbikes letztens bei Bikesport Clemens in Birresborn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luxaltera (8. Mai 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Mmhh. Is mir gar ned aufgefallen das es ein 29er is. Der mensch gewöhnt sich halt an alles!



Mir auch nicht. Mein Größe S 26er sieht proportional wahrscheinlich genauso aus


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Mai 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Rotwild Testbikes letztens bei Bikesport Clemens in Birresborn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab die Diskussion auch nicht verstanden.  Rotwild bietet das Bike genau so mit einem  FOX VAN RC 8.5 x 2.5" an: Klick


----------



## RCC03-Biker (8. Mai 2012)

Denke es ging darum, dass der Coil-Dämpfer nur beim 2012er Modell rein geht und nicht beim 2011er E1.

Finde es komisch, dass Rotwild nicht konsequent auf Coil geht und als Federgabel eine Talas und keine Van einbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2012)

noie95 schrieb:


> jmr-biking schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Rotwild Testbikes letztens bei Bikesport Clemens in Birresborn:
> ...


----------



## noie95 (8. Mai 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> noie95 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jo, aber erst ab 2012, ich hab 2011 und wusste es vorher schon.
> ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2012)

@noie95:
Falls du mal einen dhx coil mit getrenntem Ausgleichsbehälter siehst, gib Bescheid.
Länge wäre ersteinamal egal.

Aber der RP2 geht auch schon super!
Habe noch einen weiteren hier liegen, der geht zu Push nach England....


----------



## noie95 (9. Mai 2012)

ich halte die augen offen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2012)

@moie95: hier mal die Augen aufhalten: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15605


----------



## noie95 (9. Mai 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @moie95: hier mal die Augen aufhalten: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15605



danke!
mach ich ... die sind quasi schon meine browserstartseite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (13. Mai 2012)

Die Testbikes aus Birresborn waren heute in Roetgen bei Firebike





Natürlich waren auch alle üblichen Verdächtigen aus dem Roteild Gatter dabei











Wem´s gefällt ... Meine Welt ist es jedenfalls nicht ... noch nicht


...und das E1 durfte ich dann auch mal ne Stunde ausführen!






Jetzt weiss ich auch warum ihr es alle so toll findet, es giert richtig nach Wurzeln und netten Abfahrten. Hab mich auch darin verliebt und das wird auch mein nächstes Rotwild im Stall werden, damit mein C1 sich nicht immer so alleine fühlt!


----------



## Orakel (13. Mai 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> hallo miteinander...
> 
> heute beim putzen gesehen...
> das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein oder? hat jemand von euch ähnliche erscheinungen? wie lässt sich das erklären, dass da auf der kettenblattseite der komplette lack abplatzt bzw. so reißt, dass man ihn abpicken kann?
> und was kann ich jetzt machen?


wie ist den der Stand?
Was spricht Rotwild?


----------



## Snowman_NA (13. Mai 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> wie ist den der Stand?
> Was spricht Rotwild?



hi. 
hab rotwild bisher noch nicht kontaktiert. hatte in den letzten tagen zu viel um die ohren.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
  anbei Bilder von meinem neuen X1. Eines vorweg: Die anfängliche Skepsis ist komplett erloschen! Ich bin beeindruckt, wie laufruhig, aber dennoch agil das Rad selbst bei der Rahmengröße XL ist. Trotz 150mm an der Front ist es so kletterfreudig, dass die Absenkung nur selten erforderlich ist. Der antriebsneutrale Hinterbau gefällt ebenfalls! Das Gewicht liegt mit 13,4 kg sogar noch etwas unter dem von meinem Votec MR. Meinen Eindruck haben zwar viele X1-Fahrer hier im Forum ebenfalls bestätigt, allerdings hab ich der Sache noch nicht ganz getraut und war auf die erste größere Tour gespannt.
  Viele Grüße,
  Jens


----------



## Orakel (13. Mai 2012)

sehr schick und so neu


----------



## kahuna (13. Mai 2012)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


>



Hallo,

schicke Kurbel, kenne ich irgendwo her . Hat die bei dir einfach so gepasst, ich mußte bei mir das kleine Blatt etwas nacharbeiten. Das Bike gefällt mir natürlich auch.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## TOM4 (13. Mai 2012)

das x1 schaut sehr gut aus
2 anmerkungen: die vorbaulänge und der bogen der schalt/bremszüge unterm tretlager schaut sehr klein aus- lass mal die ganze luft aus dem dämpfer und drück ihn ganz zusammen, damit du siehst ob es sich ausgeht das die züge nicht in dem bereich scheuern. ich sprech leider aus erfahrung!

wie bist du mit der bremsleistung der marta im allmountainbereich zufrieden?

noch was, war der rotwild schriftzug am sitzrohr schon drauf oder hast du den nachgerüstet?

ach und wer bei deiner grösse nicht ein 29er interessant gewesen?

gruss tom


----------



## grosser (13. Mai 2012)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


>



Schönes Bike!
Ich würde bei Gelegenheit mal einen kürzeren Vorbau ausprobieren/testen!


----------



## bohaim (14. Mai 2012)

Hätte mal ne Frage zu den Dämpfern (FOX RP23).

Wie ist das da mit der "Rotwild-Spezifischen" Abstimmung?
Also wird an dem Dämpfer was anderes "eingestellt" als zb. an einem CUBE?
Oder wo sind da die Unterschiede?

Und ändert man an dem Dämpfer, sprich Charakteristik, Verhalten etc, etwas, wenn man nur das Federbein (gleiche Länge) tauscht?
Oder gibts da auch Unterschiede?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Mai 2012)

Die Dämpfer von Fox können vom Rahmenhersteller mit unterschiedlichen Grundsetups geordert werden.
Dazu bekommt er im Vorfeld einige Dämpfer zur Auswahl und sucht dann bei Probefahrten die Abstimmung aus, die am besten zu der Hinterbaukonstruktion passt.

Da wären auszuwählen beimRP:

*Druckstufe *(Velocity) = blauer Aufkleber=> "L" (low), "M" (medium), "F" (firm)
*Zugstufe *(Rebound) = roter Aufkleber=> wie vor
*Boostdruck *= grauer Aufkleber=> 175psi bis 400psi (regelt die Endprogression)
*Luftkammergröße*=> Standard (klein), XV1 (mittel), XV2 (groß)

Das macht nicht jeder Hersteller, manche nehmen einfach das Standardmodel M/ M/ 200/ XV1.

Es kann also sein, dass der Dämpfer im Cube zwar passt, aber z. B. der Verstellbereich der Zugstufe zu klein ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bohaim (14. Mai 2012)

Ok, merci für die ausführliche Erklärung!

Wenn man da jetzt nur das Federbein tauscht, (gleiche Länge) ändert man da dann etwas an einem der Parameter?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Mai 2012)

wie jetzt?
Das gilt doch für den kompletten Dämpfer?
oder was meinst du?


----------



## bohaim (14. Mai 2012)

Naja, also folgendes Problem,(soweit ich es verstanden hab) in dem Federbein ist ja eine Art Luftkammer, die mit so nem Gummiteil verschloßen wird.
Und da war in dem Federbei an der Seite ein Miniloch, wo sich die Luft verabschiedet hat...sprich nach einem Tag war die Luft raus und der Dämpfer hat nicht mehr funktioniert.
Wenn man da jetzt das Federbein tauscht, ändert sich da evtl. was an der Charakteristik bzw. geht das so einfach? Oder ist das komplett unproblematisch?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Mai 2012)

Du hast eine Undichtigkeit in der Luftkammer?
Luftkammer kannst du tauschen, solltest die gleiche Größe wieder benutzen.
Die anderen Abstimmungen sind in der Hydraulik, aber da kommst du ohnehin nicht dran.


----------



## bohaim (14. Mai 2012)

Ok, und dumme Frage (sorry) ...wo sieht man die Größe der Luftkammer?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Mai 2012)

schau mal in meine Fotos, da sind Fotos von den 3 Varianten


----------



## bohaim (14. Mai 2012)

Hi!

Merci, also ich habe die Standartvariante...

Was ich meine, hab das mal in dem Bild hier versucht zu erklären...
Das unten (eingekreiste) bei dem Pfeil, das ist ein Miniloch, da geht die Luft raus...also bei diesem kleinen Gummiteil was dann mit ner Schraube geschloßen wird.
Das ist jetzt aber nicht das was du mit Luftkammer meinst oder?

Und mir geht es, siehe das Bild, jetzt nur um das Federbein, gibt es da noch Unterschiede? (also wie gesagt, gleiche Länge)


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Mai 2012)

Das ist nicht die Luftkammer.
Das ist die Stickstoffkammer der Hydraulik, von der solltest du die Finger lassen und nicht weiter fahren!
Den solltest du einschicken, geht ggf. auf Garantie.

(Und auf dem Foto hast du übrigens eine XV1 Kammer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bohaim (14. Mai 2012)

Ich hab selber nix dran gemacht, das war ein Fachmann.
Der hat das Federbein getauscht. Wie gesagt gleiche Länge. 
Meine Frage war (sorry das ich mich so kompliziert/unverständlich ausgedrück hab) ob es bei so einem Federbein auch Unterschiede gibt oder eben nur die Länge...wenn die quasi passt, alles ok?


----------



## bohaim (14. Mai 2012)

PS: Was mich grade noch "irritiert" von der Schemazeichnung... Stickstoff.
Also das füllt man quasi da unten ein, oder? 
Also wo bei mir das Loch war...
Kommt da sicher Stickstoff rein oder geht da auch Luft?
Bzw. was wären die Unterschiede?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Mai 2012)

An der Kammer hast du weder was suchen, noch eine Pumpe um die aufzupumpen.
Dazu benötigt man ein Nadelventil und bis zu 400psi Druck.
Man könnte auch Luft nehmen, werkseitg ist Stickstoff drin.

Du hast durch den Druckverlust zu 99% auch Stickstoff im Öl der Hydraulik, also einen Fall für den Service.

Ich kann dir nur raten, lass die Finger von der Stickstoffkammer!


----------



## bohaim (14. Mai 2012)

Jep, wie schon gesagt, *ICH,* hab daran gar nichts gemacht, sondern ein autorisierter Fachmann.
(...und der hat auch so ein nettes Nadelventil 
Nur hat er es eben mit Luft gefüllt und nicht mit Stickstoff.
Das macht aber nichts wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab?

Das Öl und alle Dichtungen wurden auch getauscht.
Nur musste eben auch das Federbein getauscht werden, da das Ding eben ein Loch hatte.
Aber soweit ich das jetzt verstanden hab, wenn die Länge passt und dieser Trennkolben an der richtigen Stelle sitzt ist das alles das gleiche...richtig?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Mai 2012)

Wenn du eingefedert hast, ohne Druck in der Stickstoffkammer, dann hast du zu 99% wieder Luft im Öl, also neuer Service.

Wenn der Shimstack vom alten Dämpfer übernommen wurden, hast du ja das Grundsetup beibehalten.


----------



## bohaim (14. Mai 2012)

Jep, das wurde glaub ich dann alles gut erledigt. 
Merci für die schnellen Antworten!

Und das da Luft statt Stickstoff drin ist, ist auch egal, right?

Warum füllt man dann eigentlich von Werk her Stickkstoff ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Mai 2012)

Warum genau Stickstoff kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Aber im DHX ist der Trennkolben ja oben im Ausgleichsbehälter, und den befüllt man auch mit Luft.


----------



## Erich17 (14. Mai 2012)

Frage wegen E1 Rahmen.
Beim E1 gibt es ja austauschbare Ausfallenden für verscheidene Steckachssysteme. Gibt es die auch für X12 Achse ?
Konnte nirgendwo was darüber finden, nur dass es verschiedene dafür gibt, aber nicht welche ???


----------



## Sauerlandradler (14. Mai 2012)

@ Thomas: Ja, die Kurbel ist toll. War allerdings ursprÃ¼nglich fÃ¼r ein anderes Rad gedacht. Witzig, dass du die auch in weiÃ hast. War vor ein paar Monaten nur noch ganz selten zu bekommen! Ne, ich musste nichts verÃ¤ndern. Passte, auch ohne Spacer alles.

  @ Tom: Ich komme mit dem 110er gut klar. Evtl. teste ich mal nen 70/80er. Dann sollte es ja agiler werden. Zu 80% fahre ich Tour, da kommt der 110er besser. Mit den ZÃ¼gen passt, werde die aber dennoch ein wenig nach unten ziehen. Hab zum GlÃ¼ck noch genug âLuftâ. Die Martaleitungen fahre ich schon eine Weile, also 2 Jahre, ohne Probleme. Inklu. zwei anstÃ¤ndigen AlpenÃ¼berquerungen.  
  Der Aufkleber am Sitzrohr, also der Hirsch, war schon. Der an der Sitzstrebe ist nachtrÃ¤glich. 
  Naja, will keine Diskussion zu 29ern anzetteln, aber ich glaube, dass die mir doch zu schwer und zu trÃ¤ge sind. Bei meiner GrÃ¶Ãe und auf einer Tour machen sie natÃ¼rlich Sinn. Hinzu kam, dass ich den LRS verwenden wollte. Den hatte ich ja bereits im Bestand.

  @ grosser: Muss ich auf jeden Fall mal machen!


----------



## michi220573 (14. Mai 2012)

Erich17 schrieb:


> Frage wegen E1 Rahmen.
> Beim E1 gibt es ja austauschbare Ausfallenden für verscheidene Steckachssysteme. Gibt es die auch für X12 Achse ?
> Konnte nirgendwo was darüber finden, nur dass es verschiedene dafür gibt, aber nicht welche ???



ADP anrufen und direkt fragen - Fon: +49 (60 71) 9 215 5-0 

MDI

Auf Details klicken und dort dann das erste Bild


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Mai 2012)

Ich denke, dass es zumindest bis 2011 keine Ausfallenden als X12 geben wird.
Der Hinterbau ist doch <142mm breit.
Wie es ab 2012 aussieht, keine Ahnung.
Schau mal im Onlineshop bei Rotwild nach ob es dort x12 Ausfallenden gibt.


----------



## TOM4 (14. Mai 2012)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> @ Thomas: Ja, die Kurbel ist toll. War allerdings ursprünglich für ein anderes Rad gedacht. Witzig, dass du die auch in weiß hast. War vor ein paar Monaten nur noch ganz selten zu bekommen! Ne, ich musste nichts verändern. Passte, auch ohne Spacer alles.
> 
> @ Tom: Ich komme mit dem 110er gut klar. Evtl. teste ich mal nen 70/80er. Dann sollte es ja agiler werden. Zu 80% fahre ich Tour, da kommt der 110er besser. Mit den Zügen passt, werde die aber dennoch ein wenig nach unten ziehen. Hab zum Glück noch genug Luft. Die Martaleitungen fahre ich schon eine Weile, also 2 Jahre, ohne Probleme. Inklu. zwei anständigen Alpenüberquerungen.
> Der Aufkleber am Sitzrohr, also der Hirsch, war schon. Der an der Sitzstrebe ist nachträglich.
> ...



Ich mein nicht die leitung (schreibfehler?) Ich meinte die bremsleistung - ich hab momentan eine louise, aber ich schiele immer wieder auf mein r1, da hab ich die marta magnesium drauf. Die optik hats mir halt schon sehr angetan! Aufs x1 würd ich mir eine marta sl mit carbonhebel schrauben wollen! 
Aber momentan such ich eher einen ordentlichen lrs, das hat höhere priorität.

Werd jetzt am lago (ich freu mich!!) meine crossmax st mal ordentlich hernehmen und wenn sie das gut wegstecken, dann geb ich ihnen noch bis ende der saison.

Aber punkto vorbau - du wirst auch mit einem kürzeren deine freude am touren haben, eher sogar noch mehr, weil du beim bergabfahren (was der eigentliche spass ist) mehr freude haben wirst!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Mai 2012)

@tom:
Ich würde mir keine Carbonhebel mehr kaufen.
An meiner Louise haben sie zu einem weicheren Druckpunkt als bei dem Modell mit Aluhebel geführt.
(Habe beide Varianten im Keller stehen)


----------



## Sauerlandradler (14. Mai 2012)

Ah, ok. Hatte mich schon gewundert! ;-)  Wie kam ich auf leitung??? Die Marta ist bombe! Überhaupt keine Probleme, auch nicht bei langen Abfahrten über 1000hm. Allerdings fahre ich 203/180mm Scheiben. Der Druckpunkt ist immer vorhanden und die Leistung gut. 





  Als LRS kann ich dir die Kombi ZTR-FLOW und A-Hub74 von Acros empfehlen. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/04/24/fahrbericht-all-mountain-laufradsatz-acros-notubes-ztr-flow/
  Meinen habe ich bei Felix Wolf bauen lassen. Auch das ist eine super Adresse und der Satz rollt absolut frei von Unwuchten. 





  Wobei Syntace jetzt auch fette Laufräder am Start hat Unbedingt bei Felix anrufen und mit ihm sprechen! Kostet nur nen Anruf und dümmer wird man da nicht.

  Viel Spaß am See!


----------



## TOM4 (14. Mai 2012)

Hmm - interessant. Ich hab keinen direkten vergleich - meine louise bat hat auch carbonhebel. Ich bin zufrieden mit dem druckpunkt, aber wie gesagt, hab keinen vergleich. Ich find auch die ergonomie von den magura carbonhebeln sehr gut.

Ich hab mir aber auch schon die neue xtr bremse angesehen und muss sagen, die schaut seeeehr gut aus!

Naja, sooo viele wünsche....


----------



## at021971 (14. Mai 2012)

Ich habe eine Marta und mehrer Marta SL und der Hebel hat sicherlich null Einfluß auf den Druckpunkt. Den Druckpunkt beeinflussen hier Material-Toleranzen, Befüllung und Entlüftung. 

Die Hebel unterscheiden sich eher in der Haptik und dem damit einhergehenden Gefühl am Griff. Der Carbongriff vermittelt ohne Handschuhe, ein wesentlich angenehmeres Gefühl.

Auch sind meiner Erfahrung nach die Carbonhebel stabiler, wenn man mal im Gelände einen Abflug macht. Alu verbiegt dabei sehr leicht und ist nur noch Schrott. Anders verhält es sich auf Asphalt, denn da schabt bei Bodenkontakt recht schnell die Spitze des Carbonhebels ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Mai 2012)

Na ja, ich kann zwei Louises von 2007 direkt miteinder vergleichen.
Die Carbonhebel sind weicher und fühlen sich nach schlechterem Druckpunkt an.

Und ja, sie sind beide sauber entlüftet und ich kann das jetzt schon 4 Jahre beobachten.
Die Carbonbremse war auch schon bei Magura, erfolglos.

Der Veruch einfach mal den hebel zu tauschen bestätigte meine Einschätzung.

Ist vielleicht davon abhängig, was man von der Bremse verlangt.
Mir hatten die Maguras im Laufe der Zeit den Bumms verloren.
Da hab ich 2010 auf Shimano umgeschwenkt.
Die Louise fahre ich an anderen Bikes jetzt weiter.


----------



## Meta Baron (15. Mai 2012)

N'Abend!

An meinem X2 sind noch die original Tricon-Laufräder mit Nobby Nics in 2.4 dran und nun stehen so langsam neue Reifen an. 

Falls ihr auch noch auf diesem LRS unterwegs seid, was fahrt ihr so für Reifen-Kombinationen?


----------



## giles (15. Mai 2012)

Habe zwar Hoops, jedoch fahre ich Maxxis Larssen TT 2,35 und auf dem anderen Satz Fat Albert 2.4. Sind die Larsen runter werde ich wohl auf Mountain- oder X-King umsteugen. Der X-King 2.4 auf dem Hardtail rannte (rennt) wie verrückt und hatte einen traumhaften Rollwiderstand im Vergleich zu den beiden anderen.


----------



## TOM4 (15. Mai 2012)

ich kann die rubberqueen 2,2 empfehlen - hab wirklich lange hin und her überlegt, ob mk oder rq, nach gutem zureden und überzeugenden argumenten hab ich dann die rq genommen und bin komplett begeistert!
grip vs. rollwiederstand sind absolute spitzenklasse und sind für den allmountain einsatz genau richtig. x-king ist denk ich unterdimmensioniert bzw. max. am hintrrad. da würd ich aber doch eher den mk in 2,4 nehmen.

gruss tom


----------



## Meta Baron (15. Mai 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> ich kann die rubberqueen 2,2 empfehlen - hab wirklich lange hin und her überlegt, ob mk oder rq, nach gutem zureden und überzeugenden argumenten hab ich dann die rq genommen und bin komplett begeistert!
> grip vs. rollwiederstand sind absolute spitzenklasse und sind für den allmountain einsatz genau richtig. x-king ist denk ich unterdimmensioniert bzw. max. am hintrrad. da würd ich aber doch eher den mk in 2,4 nehmen.
> 
> gruss tom




An die habe ich auch schon gedacht. Eventuell auch an die Kombi RubberQueen vorne und MountainKing hinten. Ich frage mich nur ob in 2.4 oder 2.2, weil die Tricon-Felge ja nicht all zu breit ist mit ihrer 19,6er Maulweite.


----------



## TOM4 (15. Mai 2012)

ich hab die 2,2er auf einem crossmax st lrs und das passt. die 2,4er ist vom aufbau etwas anders, steifere karkasse usw. = höherer rollwiederstand und du wirst auch mit der 2,4er raltiv wenig freiraum im hinterbau haben = bei matschfahrten wirds eventuell ein wenig zäh beim treten.


ich hab auch eine frage an die x1 fahrer bzgl. bremsleitungslänge - weiss wer zufällig auswenidg wie lange die bremsleitungen mind. sein müssen?  geht sich eine 70cm leitung vorne und eine 140cm leitung hinten aus oder wirds etwas kurz?

würd natürlich selbst messen, nur hab ichs gerade nicht griffbereit.

besten dank und gruss tom


----------



## noie95 (15. Mai 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Merci, also ich habe die Standartvariante...
> 
> ...



was meinst du jetzt eigentlich mit "federbein"?


----------



## bohaim (16. Mai 2012)

Hi,

Heißt es nicht Federbein?
Was ist den das "Fachwort" dafür?

Trivialumschreibung: Oben ist der Dämpferkörper (Luft) und unten (Öl) das "Federbein"

PS: Frage hat sich aber schon geklärt soweit


----------



## SimonKlein (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Rotwild Ritter 

ich bin neu in diesem Forum und deshalb auch nicht sicher ob folgendes in diesem Thread richtig ist 

ich such ein Rotwild R.E1 Edition aus dem Jahre 2009.

vlt. kenn einer ja jemanden der zufällig eines verkaufen will 

oder meint Ihr ich soll lieber in diversen Rotwild shops danach fragen? 

is der Preis von ca. 1300  - 1700  realistich für das o.g. Bike? 

im vorraus schon mal Danke an die ,die mir helfen können 

mit freundlich Grüßen 

Simon Klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (16. Mai 2012)

Seit einem Jahr fahre ich die Reifenkombi v/h Baron 2.3/RQ 2.2 und bin damit sehr zufrieden und kann diese Kombi für ein X1/X2 sehr empfehlen.

@Tom4
Die Bremsleitungslänge bei meinem X1 in größe M ist bei ca. 165cm, soweit ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe. Hatte diese vor ein paar Wochen mal gemessen.


----------



## at021971 (16. Mai 2012)

SimonKlein schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Rotwild Ritter
> 
> ich bin neu in diesem Forum und deshalb auch nicht sicher ob folgendes in diesem Thread richtig ist
> 
> ...


 

Ein 2009er wird sicherlich schwer. Wenn es aber zur Not auch mit einem 2010er geht: http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...oducts/R.E1FS2010/SubProducts/R.E1FS2010-0002


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Mai 2012)

Baron2 ,3/ Queen 2,2 ist scher eine gute Empfehlung.

@ Meta Baron:
Vielleicht gibtst du vorher mal eine kurze Info:
wo fährst du?
auch im Winter?
Suchst du nur für den Sommer?
Wie schätzt du deinen Fahrstil ein?

So bekommst du noch eher eine aussagekräftige Antwort.


----------



## TOM4 (16. Mai 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Seit einem Jahr fahre ich die Reifenkombi v/h Baron 2.3/RQ 2.2 und bin damit sehr zufrieden und kann diese Kombi für ein X1/X2 sehr empfehlen.
> 
> @Tom4
> Die Bremsleitungslänge bei meinem X1 in größe M ist bei ca. 165cm, soweit ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe. Hatte diese vor ein paar Wochen mal gemessen.



besten dank - verdammt dann müsste ich die leitung erneuern und das wollte ich mir ersparen 
muss nochmal in mich gehen, ob es den aufwand wert ist, das ich die bremse wechsle!

gruss tom


----------



## SimonKlein (16. Mai 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ein 2009er wird sicherlich schwer. Wenn es aber zur Not auch mit einem 2010er geht: http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...oducts/R.E1FS2010/SubProducts/R.E1FS2010-0002






Vielen Dank für die Antwort

es sollte aber schon das 2009er sein 

könnte es auch möglich sein das ein händler noch so eins hat?

mfg


----------



## at021971 (16. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte gerade die einschlägigen www.s-tec-sports.de, www.fun-corner.de, www.otto-bikes.de bzw. www.r-wild.de (ist der gleiche Händler) und www.schaltwerk-bikes.de angeschaut. Von einem 2009 keine Spur. Da hilft nur die Händlerliste auf der Rotwild Homepage abzutelefonieren. Die größten dürften aber oben schon genannt sein. Aber vielleicht hilft ja da auch noch mal ein Anruf, da evtl. das Wunschmodell nicht online angeboten wird, aber doch noch eins da ist. Bei S-tec stehen wesentlich mehr Räder rum, als Online angeboten werden. Die haben auch viele auch alte Rahmen, auf denen man noch ein Bike aufbauen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimonKlein (16. Mai 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ich hatte gerade die einschlägigen www.s-tec-sports.de, www.fun-corner.de, www.otto-bikes.de bzw. www.r-wild.de (ist der gleiche Händler) und www.schaltwerk-bikes.de angeschaut. Von einem 2009 keine Spur. Da hilft nur die Händlerliste auf der Rotwild Homepage abzutelefonieren. Die größten dürften aber oben schon genannt sein. Aber vielleicht hilft ja da auch noch mal ein Anruf, da evtl. das Wunschmodell nicht online angeboten wird, aber doch noch eins da ist. Bei S-tec stehen wesentlich mehr Räder rum, als Online angeboten werden. Die haben auch viele auch alte Rahmen, auf denen man noch ein Bike aufbauen könnte.





okay dann werde ich mal rumtelefonieren =)

vielen danke für die mühe


----------



## abi_1984 (16. Mai 2012)

Das E1 Edition 2009 hatte einen Listenpreis von 6190,-.
Insofern sind Deine Preisvorstellungen von 1300-1700,- übertrieben optimistisch.


----------



## SimonKlein (16. Mai 2012)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Das E1 Edition 2009 hatte einen Listenpreis von 6190,-.
> Insofern sind Deine Preisvorstellungen von 1300-1700,- übertrieben optimistisch.




Ich habe natürlich gebraucht gemeint,sorry.

Oder sind meine Preisvorstellungen selbst für ein gebrauchtes R.E1 zu optimistisch?


----------



## Meta Baron (16. Mai 2012)

@ RockyRider
Zu meinen Hausrunden am nördlichen Rande des Ruhrgebietes bin ich erstmal ca. 18 km auf Asphalt und Feldwegen unterwegs, bevor es dann ins Gelände geht. Da wird das x2 dann aber artgerecht bewegt. Auch bei Regen, weniger bei Schnee. Sehr viel bin ich aber auch im Hunsrück und an der Mosel unterwegs, manchmal auch Sauerland oder Schwarzwald. Mein Fahrkönnen ist eher so lala, aber auch nicht unterirdisch. Ich suche einen Reifen, der ähnlich gut rollt wie der NN aber vielleicht ein bisschen mehr Kurvengrip hat, eine gute Allround-Kombi halt. Insgesamt interessiert mich einfach auch mal, was andere x1/x2-Fahrer, die auch ähnlich breite Felgen wie die Tricon-Felgen fahren, so an Reifen drauf haben.


----------



## Meta Baron (16. Mai 2012)

@ RockyRider
Zu meinen Hausrunden am nördlichen Rande des Ruhrgebietes bin ich erstmal ca. 18 km auf Asphalt und Feldwegen unterwegs, bevor es dann ins Gelände geht. Da wird das x2 dann aber artgerecht bewegt. Auch bei Regen, weniger bei Schnee. Sehr viel bin ich aber auch im Hunsrück und an der Mosel unterwegs, manchmal auch Sauerland oder Schwarzwald. Mein Fahrkönnen ist eher so lala, aber auch nicht unterirdisch. Ich suche einen Reifen, der ähnlich gut rollt wie der NN aber vielleicht ein bisschen mehr Kurvengrip hat, eine gute Allround-Kombi halt. Insgesamt interessiert mich einfach auch mal, was andere x1/x2-Fahrer, die auch ähnlich breite Felgen wie die Tricon-Felgen fahren, so an Reifen drauf haben.


----------



## Meta Baron (16. Mai 2012)

Ups, doppelt hält besser ...


----------



## bohaim (16. Mai 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> besten dank - verdammt dann müsste ich die leitung erneuern und das wollte ich mir ersparen
> muss nochmal in mich gehen, ob es den aufwand wert ist, das ich die bremse wechsle!
> 
> gruss tom




Wie lang ist deine Bremsleitung hinten denn?

(Modell? Größe Rahmen?)


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Mai 2012)

Leitung verlegen, Dämpfer Luft raus, komplett Einfedern und gucken dass die Leitung nicht ans Tretlager kommt.
Am Lenker halt so lang, dass sie bei Lenkereinschlag nicht abreist.
Messen isse Quadsch...


----------



## bohaim (16. Mai 2012)

Schon, richtig, aber dann hat man nen Anhaltspunkt ; )
zb. kannst du bei 135cm einfach gleich sagen das wird nix... bzw. bei 200cm, das is wohl ein klein wenig großzügig dimensoniert.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube an meinem E1 in M war die hintere Leitung 1700mm lang. Glaube die genau gepasst (780er Lenker)
Also grob 1650mm sollten machbar sein, 1350mm sicher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (16. Mai 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> Wie lang ist deine Bremsleitung hinten denn?
> 
> (Modell? Größe Rahmen?)



meine verbaute weiss ich nicht und die länge bei der bremse die ich im augehab ist ca. 140cm

wäre für ein x1 gr. m


----------



## previlo (16. Mai 2012)

Falls noch jemand an einem unbenutzten Carbon Hardtail Rahmen (Größe M) Interesse hat...es handelt sich noch um ein Topeak-Ergon-Rotwild Racing Team Modell, also auch in der damaligen Lackierung. Rahmen ist unbenutzt, inkl. passender Carbon Sattelstütze, Fizik Carbon Sattel, Vorbau und Carbon Flatbar - alles im gleichen Topeak-Ergon-Rotwild Racing Design.
Und dazu auch noch die passende Magura Gabel...ebenfalls in der Lackierung.
Falls Interesse einfach mal melden, Preisvorstellung für alles zusammen um die 900,- .....


----------



## giles (16. Mai 2012)

X1 M 740 Lenker 1700 mm habe ich eventuell könntest du auf 1600 mm gehen, da ich lieber etwas mehr Leitung verlegt hab.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (16. Mai 2012)

War letztes Wochenende für vier Tage im Vinschgau. Das X1 war da wieder mal voll in seinem Element. Der neue Holy Hansen Trail und der Sunny Flow Trail sind sehr empfehlenswert, wobei beim Sunny Flow Trail schon einige S4 Stellen drin sind. Dafür entschädigen dann die Trails über die Annebergböden.
Der breitere Lenker und der kürzere Vorbau waren hier jedenfalls die richtige Entscheidung.
Wobei ich jetzt schon wieder am überlegen bin einen 55er, statt meines 65er auszuprobieren.
Das Wochenende hat mich auch etwas darin bestärkt, dass ein X1 mit ner 160er Federgabel vollkommen ausreichend wären und es nicht zwingend ein E1 mit 180mm Federweg sein müsste. Das aber natürlich noch mehr spaß gemacht hätte.
Es kommt schließlich mehr auf den Fahrer an.
Was ich auch gemerkt habe. Eine RX taugt für richtig technisches und schwieriges  Gelände nur bedingt. Was nützt mir eine Bremse, die zwar die Bremspower hat, diese sich dafür schlecht dosieren lässt. Diese fliegt definitiv runter.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Mai 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> War letztes Wochenende für vier Tage im Vinschgau. Das X1 war da wieder mal voll in seinem Element. Der neue Holy Hansen Trail und der Sunny Flow Trail sind sehr empfehlenswert, wobei beim Sunny Flow Trail schon einige S4 Stellen drin sind. Dafür entschädigen dann die Trails über die Annebergböden.
> Der breitere Lenker und der kürzere Vorbau waren hier jedenfalls die richtige Entscheidung.
> Wobei ich jetzt schon wieder am überlegen bin einen 55er, statt meines 65er auszuprobieren.
> Das Wochenende hat mich auch etwas darin bestärkt, dass ein X1 mit ner 160er Federgabel vollkommen ausreichend wären und es nicht zwingend ein E1 mit 180mm Federweg sein müsste. Das aber natürlich noch mehr spaß gemacht hätte.
> ...



Nein, 180mm müssen es dort nicht sein.
Aber eine richtige Bremse ist Pflicht.
(am X1 und am E1 habe ich die RX runtergeschraubt ohne einen Meter damit zu fahren, direkt verkauft)


----------



## -LUTZ- (16. Mai 2012)

kann mir jemand anständige Plattformpedale für mein X2 empfehlen ?
Leicht müssen sie natürlich sein. Extrem robust und haltbar. Kosten sollten sich selbstverständlich auch so wenig wie möglich


----------



## RCC03-Biker (17. Mai 2012)

werde mal schaun, ob ich günstig an eine Marta ran komme, oder probiere ich vielleicht doch mal die 2012er Shimano XT. Von der hört man ja viel gutes.
Bei der Magura MT Serie scheint es ja ganz schöne Qualitätsschwankungen zu geben. Und das bei dem Preis.
@ Lutz
ich fahre die NC17 Suplin III und bin mit diesen sehr zufrieden
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Pro-CNC-Plattform-Pedal-Praezisionslager.html

die Acros werden aber die nächsten sein, wenn ich mir welche neu kaufen sollte.
Diese habe ich mal ausprobiert und hatte darauf noch mehr Grip als auf meinen NC-17 Pedalen

http://www.acros.de/SHOP/A-FLAT-schwarz::178.html

Spezln von mir fahren die Sixpac Icon Pedale und sind auch von diesen begeistert.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...6be042/s/Sixpack-Icon-AL-Pedale-Mod-2012.html

Wellgo Pedale sind günstig und leicht. Habe aber mit diesen keine Erfahrung und kenne auch niemanden, der solche Pedale fährt


----------



## K3RMIT (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute

kurze Frage, hatte mein Bike beim Händler, neuen LRS bekommen leider mit Centerlock somit passten meine Hope floating scheiben nicht mehr.
Naja gestern geholt und heute nochmal alle schrauben angeguckt und nachgezogen dann entdecke ich das an der Wippe links zum Hinterbau an der Lagerung die schwarz eloxierte Aluhülse fehlt und die Schraube nur auf der Plastikscheibe dreufsitzt.

Ich habe keine Ahnung warum und wieso denn der Händler hat nur die Scheibe vorne getauscht, Hope gegen Formula mit Centerlock und check nicht wieso aufeinmal hinten die Hülse fehlt.

Nun meine Frage, ich kann erst nächste Woche zu besagten Händler fahren und die Hülse einfordern will aber am Sonntag eine grössere Tour fahren.
Geht das ohne dieser Hülse oder sollte man es eher lassen???

Mich kotzt es langsam so an alles.
Dauernd ist irgendwas  (nicht wegen dem bike sondern beim Händler)

Mfg


----------



## bikefun2009 (17. Mai 2012)

Bike bei dem abstellen,kohle einfordern. Und dem Vollpfosten mal den marsch blasen.Sowas kann man privat machen wenn man selber schraubt und somit ne notlösung bastelt. Als Händler is dasn NO GO!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -LUTZ- (17. Mai 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> werde mal schaun, ob ich günstig an eine Marta ran komme, oder probiere ich vielleicht doch mal die 2012er Shimano XT. Von der hört man ja viel gutes.
> Bei der Magura MT Serie scheint es ja ganz schöne Qualitätsschwankungen zu geben. Und das bei dem Preis.
> @ Lutz
> ich fahre die NC17 Suplin III und bin mit diesen sehr zufrieden
> ...




Danke für die Anregungen ! 

Die Xt Bremsen bin ich testweise am WE an einigen Cube Rädern im Fichtelgebirge gefahren. Mein Fazit: Extrem gute Bremsen. Viel Leistung die man mit wenig Druck sehr gut dosieren kann. Werde ich mir ebenfalls zulegen.


----------



## Snowman_NA (17. Mai 2012)

XT-Bremse 2012 --> 

fahre ich jetzt gute 1.500 km und bin absolut zufrieden. 
finde sie ergonomisch, standfest und biss hat sie auch.


----------



## TrailProf (18. Mai 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> War letztes Wochenende für vier Tage im Vinschgau. Das X1 war da wieder mal voll in seinem Element. Der neue Holy Hansen Trail und der Sunny Flow Trail sind sehr empfehlenswert, wobei beim Sunny Flow Trail schon einige S4 Stellen drin sind. Dafür entschädigen dann die Trails über die Annebergböden.



Hallo,
werde nächste Woche mein X1 auch im Vinschgau ausführen.
Du schreibst, der Sunny Flow Trail hätte S4 Stellen. Da ist bei mir dann nicht mehr wirklich viel mit Flow, oder hast du dich evtl. vertippt?
S4 ist schon ein echter Brocken:
http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s4


----------



## at021971 (18. Mai 2012)

Nach der Einschätzung von www.vinschgaubike.com dürfte er nicht sehr schwierig sein: http://www.mtbmap.it/map/openlayers.php?zoom=route&id=815


----------



## RCC03-Biker (18. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht sind die 2 Stellen nicht S4 aber S3+ würde ich schon sagen. Es sind auch nur 2 kurze Stücke im oberen Teil. Die haben bei uns alle geschoben. Flowig wird es aber erst ab der Hälfte. Die Seite von St. Martin ist einfach viel anspruchsvoller. Der Holy Hansen ist jedenfalls viel flowiger.
Aber keine Angst vor dem Sunny Flow Trail. Spaß macht dieser schon, vor allem wenn man dann auf den Annebergböden angekommen ist und den Panoramaweg nimmt. Das ist Trailspaß pur.


----------



## TrailProf (18. Mai 2012)

Werde dann ja mal antesten, ob das Techniktraining was gebracht hat. Zweimal kurz absteigen und schieben wäre aber auch kein Problem. 
Ja die Annaberger Böden mit anschl. Panoramaweg wären alleine schon eine Anreise wert. Wird unsere Tour am Anreisetag werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (20. Mai 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Hmm - interessant. Ich hab keinen direkten vergleich - meine louise bat hat auch carbonhebel. Ich bin zufrieden mit dem druckpunkt, aber wie gesagt, hab keinen vergleich. Ich find auch die ergonomie von den magura carbonhebeln sehr gut.
> 
> Ich hab mir aber auch schon die neue xtr bremse angesehen und muss sagen, die schaut seeeehr gut aus!
> 
> Naja, sooo viele wünsche....



Ich fahre an meinem X2 die XTR und an meinem R1 die Luise - um ehrlich zu sein: der Vergleich geht EINDEUTIG an die XTR. Die Luise habe ich schon 5 mal entlüftet, gereinigt, Beläge angeschliffen, etc... ich muss aber häufig Pumpen und der Druckpunkt wandert. Bevor ich die XTR hatte, dachte ich das wäre schon ne gute Bremse, aber nach der neuen XTR suche ich bereits Ersatz für meine Magura...

Greetz 

Knaller2010


----------



## giles (20. Mai 2012)

Nimm ne Hope


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Mai 2012)

alle meine Baknnten die von Hope auf was anderes gewechselt haben, meinten: "das hätte ich schon früher machen sollen."


----------



## giles (20. Mai 2012)

Ich kenne es genau andersherum  Keine Grundsatzdiskussion  führen, da jeder ja andere subjektive Empfindungen hat. Habe M4 und X2 und bin sehr  zufrieden, nach Magura Louise und Formula.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Mai 2012)

Ich habe nach vielen Jahren Magura etwas mit mehr Bumms gesucht.
Hope war da die falsche Adresse, bin dann zu Shimano gegangen.


----------



## giles (20. Mai 2012)

Das ist durchaus richtig, dass die absolute Verzögerung nicht so brachial ist, wie ander Bremsen, dafür ist die Hope, meiner Meinung nach, in verarbeitung, Standfeste usf. mit ganz vorne. Allerdings auch im Preis.


----------



## C_dale (20. Mai 2012)

-LUTZ- schrieb:


> kann mir jemand anständige Plattformpedale für mein X2 empfehlen ?
> Leicht müssen sie natürlich sein. Extrem robust und haltbar. Kosten sollten sich selbstverständlich auch so wenig wie möglich


Ich habe diverse Wellgo-Pedale im Einsatz - gekauft beim Todfeind des Bikehändlers - nämlich bei "CRC" für manchmal recht kleines Geld, sprich unter 40 Euronen statt 80 und mehr !!!
Die Teile ( z.B. B 154) wiegen zwischen echten 375 und 380 Gramm und das IST FÜR DAS GELD SUPER !!!
Also ausprobieren!


----------



## Vette08 (21. Mai 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> alle meine Baknnten die von Hope auf was anderes gewechselt haben, meinten: "das hätte ich schon früher machen sollen."



Das möchte ich so nicht stehen lassen. Mit der 203 mm-Scheibe fahre ich mit meiner M4 auf dem Vorderrad, wenn ich will. Die Dosierung ist zudem spitze ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Mai 2012)

so, nochmal eine kurze Technikinfo:

Hatte in den letzten Tagen bei warmem Wetter ein nervendes Knacken sobald ich das linke Pedal getreten habe.

Nach systematischer Suche hat ein Tropfen Öl in den Spalt des Hauptlagers (Kettenblattseite) sofort Abhlife geschaffen.

Also heute mal die Achse rausgezogen und alles neu gefettet.

*Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass man zum Zerlegen des Hauptlagers nicht unbedingt das Werkzeug von Rotwild benötigt!*

Achse raus und Hinterbau nach hinten weg ziehen.

Beim Montieren einfach die Aluhülse auf der Kettenbalttseite in den Rahmen setzen.
Die andere Seite kann man beim Einschieben des Hinterbaus dann mit einschieben, feddich.

Dabei kann man schön überprüfen, ob das Lager sauber eingestellt wurde.


----------



## TOM4 (22. Mai 2012)

hallo zusammen, 

war die letzten tage am lago, deswegen konnte ich nicht aktiv an der bremsendiskussion teilnhemen.

ich werd jetzt erstmal die louise drauf lassen und wenn sie nicht mehr kann, dann werd ich mir wahrscheinlich eine xtr holen! 
hab die an einem testbike wied probegezogen und muss sagen der griff liegt sowas von gut in der hand/finger, das ich schon im stehen mehr als überzeugt bin!
ach ja, lago war, bis auf den montag (dauerregen) spitze!

das x1 hat mich komplett überzeugt und hat mich überall heil und mit einem lächeln im gesicht runtergebracht!!

gruss tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (22. Mai 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass man zum Zerlegen des Hauptlagers nicht unbedingt das Werkzeug von Rotwild benötigt!*
> 
> Achse raus und Hinterbau nach hinten weg ziehen.
> 
> ...



Hääää? Kannst Du mal ein oder zwei Fotos einstellen?

Danke und Greetz

Knaller2010


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Mai 2012)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Hääää? Kannst Du mal ein oder zwei Fotos einstellen?
> 
> Danke und Greetz
> 
> Knaller2010



Hab ich schon wieder zusammen, leider.
Was verstehst du nicht?


----------



## Meta Baron (23. Mai 2012)

@Tom
Hallo Tom, ein paar Beiträge vorher hast du geschrieben, dass du mit den rubber queen 2.2 sehr zufrieden bist. Fährst du die normale BCC-Version oder die UST BCC-Version und fährst du sie tubeless oder mit Schlauch?


----------



## TOM4 (23. Mai 2012)

Meta Baron schrieb:


> @Tom
> Hallo Tom, ein paar Beiträge vorher hast du geschrieben, dass du mit den rubber queen 2.2 sehr zufrieden bist. Fährst du die normale BCC-Version oder die UST BCC-Version und fährst du sie tubeless oder mit Schlauch?



ich fahr die normale bcc version mit light schläuchen - ist eine spur leichter und ich hab mich mit dem schlauchlosthema noch nicht gaanz angefreundet

bin nach wie vor zufrieden - hat auch gegenüber meinem alten nobbynic, den lago ausflug ohne "karies" und sonstige abnützungserscheinungen überstanden!

gruss tom


----------



## Meta Baron (23. Mai 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> ich fahr die normale bcc version mit light schläuchen - ist eine spur leichter und ich hab mich mit dem schlauchlosthema noch nicht gaanz angefreundet
> 
> bin nach wie vor zufrieden - hat auch gegenüber meinem alten nobbynic, den lago ausflug ohne "karies" und sonstige abnützungserscheinungen überstanden!
> 
> gruss tom




Danke!


----------



## ernieball73 (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich habe "noch" kein Rotwild ( fahre zZt ein Trek Remedy)
Spiele aber mit dem Gedanken mir evtl ein 2012er  E1 Pro zuzulegen...
Fährt hier jemand das E1 in Rahmengrösse XL??
Ich bin 1,94 groß und da kommt denke ich das L nicht mehr in Frage....
Mein Remedy fahr ich auch in XL , das passt gut..

Meine Frage , wer hier fährt das E1 in XL und wie groß seit Ihr denn so ?
Und ich würde mich mal über ein Bild von dem Bike in XL freuen ,
Weil ich's noch nie in XL aufgebaut gesehen habe und mich interessiert halt wie der Rahmen dann aussieht...

Freue mich auf Feedback !
Gruß Sascha


----------



## TOM4 (24. Mai 2012)

hab auch mal wieder eine frage und zwar steht baldein sattelkauf an. welche modelle fahrt ihr denn so und wiezufrieden seit ihr damit?

hab momentan einen bbb modell? drauf, würd aber gern was neues ausprobieren, passt nämlich nicht 100%ig.

gruss tom


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Mai 2012)

Eine Sattelempfehlung ist schwer zu geben, bzw. garnicht brauchbar. Jeder Hintern ist anders. 
Ratschläge kann man eingentlich nur für Gewicht, Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit annehmen. 

Ich hab mich mal mit gebioMized vermessen lassen. Seit dem fahre ich SQ lap 611 in 14er Breite auf 2 Bikes.
Sitzbeschwerden ade und lange Touren machen Spaß. 
Aber wie gesagt, jeder A.... ist anders.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Mai 2012)

ernieball73 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Ich habe "noch" kein Rotwild ( fahre zZt ein Trek Remedy)
> Spiele aber mit dem Gedanken mir evtl ein 2012er  E1 Pro zuzulegen...
> Fährt hier jemand das E1 in Rahmengrösse XL??
> ...



Fahre mit 1,75m ein M- Rahmen.
Der passt, aber tendenziell fallen die E1/ X1 Rahmen klein aus.
Vergleich am besten mal die länge der Sattelrohre für den ersten Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (24. Mai 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Eine Sattelempfehlung ist schwer zu geben, bzw. garnicht brauchbar. Jeder Hintern ist anders.
> Ratschläge kann man eingentlich nur für Gewicht, Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit annehmen.
> 
> Ich hab mich mal mit gebioMized vermessen lassen. Seit dem fahre ich SQ lap 611 in 14er Breite auf 2 Bikes.
> ...



das wäre eine alternative - das labor ist aber etwas weit von mir weg!

sq lab hab ich noch nie angesehen, gibts da was halbwegs leichtes auch? diese komfortsättel sind doch eher schwer oder?

hat wer mit terry erfahrung?

gruss tom


----------



## Kiefer (24. Mai 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> das wäre eine alternative - das labor ist aber etwas weit von mir weg!
> 
> sq lab hab ich noch nie angesehen, gibts da was halbwegs leichtes auch? diese komfortsättel sind doch eher schwer oder?
> 
> ...


 

Hi

Ich fahre auch den sqlap 611 in 15er Breite.
Laut Gewichtstabelle wiegt das Teil 257 g, selbst gewogen habe ich ihn noch nicht.
Mich würde der Vergleich zum 611 active interessieren.
Hat einer schon beide Sättel gefahren ?

Gruß


----------



## ernieball73 (24. Mai 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Fahre mit 1,75m ein M- Rahmen.
> Der passt, aber tendenziell fallen die E1/ X1 Rahmen klein aus.
> Vergleich am besten mal die länge der Sattelrohre für den ersten Anhaltspunkt.



Hmmm ok,
Wenn ich mal die "Mastereckdaten" Vergleich ,
Also Remedy in XL: oberrohrlänge :639 VS E1:620
Und Sattelrohrlänge: Remedy in XL: 51cm zu E1 48cm,
Dann denke ich bin definitv ein XL-Biker 
Könnte ja fast sogar vom Gefühl her kompakter wirken als mein Trek...
Bzw ich Fahr am Remedy nen 60er Truvativ Vorbau..
Also müsste das ja eigentlich super passen..
Die 3cm des Sattelrohr musste ich ja noch mit ner langen Variostütze hin bekommen.... Also denke das Teil musste passen...

Wäre Super wenn wer mal en Bild von so nem XL-E1 hat....


----------



## K3RMIT (24. Mai 2012)

Habe auch den 611er active, damals in der Bucht bestellt. Erst kam ein Brief mit Pappe drin zum draufsetzen, dann hüftknochenabdruck in der Pappe messen, das Maß angeben u sattel bekommen. Bei mir wurde es der 14er und ich bin auch zufrieden außer das er knarzt  aber sonst ist gut.


----------



## at021971 (24. Mai 2012)

Was faehrst Du den fuer eine Sattelstuetzenlaenge am Remedy. Zudem, was ist denn Deine Schrittlaenge. Ich fuer mich habe bei 191 m / 94 cm  das R. E1 schon ausgeschlossen, da ich auf Dauer die Belastung fuer den Rahmen als zu gross erachte, wenn man damit nicht nur den Berg runter will.


----------



## ernieball73 (24. Mai 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Was faehrst Du den fuer eine Sattelstuetzenlaenge am Remedy. Zudem, was ist denn Deine Schrittlaenge. Ich fuer mich habe bei 191 m / 94 cm  das R. E1 schon ausgeschlossen, da ich auf Dauer die Belastung fuer den Rahmen als zu gross erachte, wenn man damit nicht nur den Berg runter will.



Hi Thomas,
Hmm.. Da is natürlich schon was drann dass da Kräfte wirken wenn der Sattel weit raus ist... Ich habe ne schrittlänge von 92cm , als Stütze fahre ich ne CB Joplin 4.... Und, ich will natürlich nicht nur runter mit dem Bike , sondern mache viele Touren so um die 40-70km ,allerdings habe ich am remedy auch ne schöne 36er Lyric Coil verbaut und bei der Wahl des Bikes sollte es auch wieder ne "Fette" Gabel werden und das E1 sagt mir da Austattungstechnisch schon sehr zu.... Grübel ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernieball73 (24. Mai 2012)

Also gibts hier nen Rotwild-E1-XL-Ritter ?!
Der mal was zu seinen Körperabmaßen Posten kann?!
Und bitte evtl mal en Bild vom E1 in XL Posten kann?
Danke


----------



## michi220573 (24. Mai 2012)

Rotwild E1 2011, wird gefahren seit Februar:

Vorher und nachher


----------



## TOM4 (24. Mai 2012)

gibts zu dem verbogenen sattelspanner auch eine erklärung?


----------



## michi220573 (24. Mai 2012)

Auf und zu ist die Erklärung. Kein Sturz. Einfach nur labberiges Material. Händler meint, ich soll nicht so fest zumachen. Scheinbar kennt er das Problem. Sagt dass die Dinger von Rotwild weicher wären. Ich finde es nur peinlich.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Mai 2012)

mit etwas schmiere hatte ich bisher noch keine probleme?
frag mal bei rotwild nach.


----------



## TOM4 (24. Mai 2012)

hatte eigentlich auch einen guten eindruck von dem orig. schnellspanner. ich hab meinen aber gegen etwas leichteres getauscht - hab ja eine joplin, daher brauch ich keinen schnellspanner.

@sattel: hab mir mal die sq lab hp angesehn und ich weiss nicht soo recht. gefallen mir irgendwie nicht soo richtig.

mal sehen was es wird, hab mir jetzt mal einen neuen lrs gegönnt!
(wird etwas dauern, customaufbau)

ist mir momentan wichtiger, der crossmax st ist nicht sooo wirklich steif.

gruss tom


----------



## thommy_b (24. Mai 2012)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Rotwild E1 2011, wird gefahren seit Februar:
> 
> Vorher und nachher



das ist in der tat peinlich für Rotwild...


----------



## grosser (24. Mai 2012)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Rotwild E1 2011, wird gefahren seit Februar:
> 
> Vorher und nachher



mit dem Schmodder im Getriebe ist das kein Wunder!!


----------



## ernieball73 (24. Mai 2012)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Rotwild E1 2011, wird gefahren seit Februar:
> 
> Vorher und nachher



Haaa, sowas ähnliches hatte ich ganz zu Anfang auch an meinem Trek Remedy an der originalen Bontrager Sattelklemme... Auch son weiches Ding, ist dann durch ne Hope-CNC-Klemme  ersetzt worden....die war definitv stabiler....

Aber noch mal zu meiner eigentlichen Frage

Ist hier jemand der das 2012er E1 in XL fährt und wenn ja , wie groß bist Du ? Und wenns geht , bitte mal en Bild Posten oder senden an [email protected] , Danke


----------



## Kiefer (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Ich wollte euch mal noch mein Rahmenupdate präsentieren.
Kam selbst für mich ein wenig überraschend, aber nach dem tollen Angebot von Matthias (www.schaltwerk-bikes.de) konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen J

Danke !

Aus C1




[/url[/COLOR]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1128547]

wurde C2




[/url[/COLOR]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1128524]

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (25. Mai 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich wollte euch mal noch mein Rahmenupdate präsentieren.
> Kam selbst für mich ein wenig überraschend, aber nach dem tollen Angebot von Matthias (www.schaltwerk-bikes.de) konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen J
> ...


 
Jetzt auch mit Bild


----------



## TOM4 (25. Mai 2012)

Schaut gut aus! Nur die satteltasche drübt das bild etwas! Ist doch ziemlich gross. Aber natürlich jeder wie er es mag!


----------



## ernieball73 (25. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub ich geb's auf 
Die Jungs mit den E1 sind wohl alle auf'm Trail und nicht im Forum)
Kann's ja verstehen...

Aber wenn's doch jemanden hier gibt mit nem 2012er E1 in XL...
Dann bitte Posten!!;-)


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Mai 2012)

ernieball73 schrieb:


> Ist hier jemand der das 2012er E1 in XL fährt und wenn ja , wie groß bist Du ? Und wenns geht , bitte mal en Bild Posten oder senden an [email protected] , Danke



In letzter Zeit sind so einige E1 hier gepostet worden, aber soweit ich gesehen habe, kein einziges in XL. Blätter doch mal die letzten 20-30 Seiten hier zurück. 
Auf den Bildern wäre eh nicht viel zu erkennen. Das Rahmendesign ist bei allen Größen des E1 gleich.


----------



## grosser (25. Mai 2012)

ein E1 bei artgerechter Haltung!
Auf dem Anaconda-Trail (oberer Abschnitt) gestern am Gardasee.





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. Mai 2012)

Da will uns wohl einer ein X für ein E vormachen 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## ernieball73 (25. Mai 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Da will uns wohl einer ein X für ein E vormachen
> 
> Ride on
> Chris



Hab ich auch grade gedacht ))
Das E1 sieht schon en bischen "fetter" aus oder ?!)


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Mai 2012)

Liegt wohl daran, weil sich hier vieles nur noch um E1 dreht.
Dann bringe ich mal ne neue Buchstaben/Zahlen-Kombi ins Spiel:
Mit dem R.GT2 heute morgen zur Arbeit:


----------



## ernieball73 (25. Mai 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit sind so einige E1 hier gepostet worden, aber soweit ich gesehen habe, kein einziges in XL.... Das Rahmendesign ist bei allen Größen des E1 gleich.



Hmmm....
Ob das in XL im Vergleich zu nem zb M Rahmen gleich aussieht kann ich mir
fast nicht vorstellen... Bzw diese Gabelung hinten am Frame zum Sattelrohr is doch bestimmt viel größer oder nicht ?!
Ok, muss mal Blättern im Thread....

Wo kommst Du denn her ?! Ich lese da was von Eifel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (25. Mai 2012)

schau mal hier, ich glaub das ist ein L rahmen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9198086
kannst den lucky aber nochmal fragen

also sollte der xl doch ähnlich aussehen


----------



## TOM4 (25. Mai 2012)

voila! ein xl E1 - ganz unten auf der seite!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490358&page=65

ist zwar ein 2011er, aber sooo unterschiedlich sind die dann doch nicht.


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Mai 2012)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Gabelung des Oberrohrs bei Rotwild nicht mit der Größe mit wächst, wie das z.B. bei Specialized ist. 
Das war mal bei älteren Modellen von Rotwild so, wie z.B. bei meinem GT. Je nach Größe hat`s da die Verstärkung an Ober-/Sitzrohr gegeben oder halt nicht.
Schon mal in die Rotwild IG geschaut? Klick
Bin aus der Nähe von Hillesheim.


----------



## TOM4 (25. Mai 2012)

hab mal eine frage und zwar habt ihr euch ja mal t-shirts machen lassen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=225734&highlight=rotwild&page=148
gibts da noch welche bzw. wo habt ihr die mache lassen und gibts da auch funktionsshirts davon?

würd mir schon sehr gefallen, als ritter über die trails zu reiten!

p.s. was ist eigentlich mit dem designer (shrottrox) geworden? schon sehr lange nix mehrgelesen/gehört!


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Mai 2012)

Schrottrox hat das Design gemacht, ob er auch die Shirts bestellt hat, weiß ich nicht mehr. Es wurde eine Abfrage gestartet, wer ein solches Shirt bedruckt haben möchte. Bei Rotwild war dann auch nur noch das graue RW-Shirt in der gewünschten Anzahl lieferbar. Ich denke nicht, dass es da noch welche von gibt. Jeder hat seine gewünschte Menge angegeben. Ich hab meins noch. 





Nur dies wurde hinten mit dem Rotwild-Ritter Logo bedruckt. Funktionsshirts gab es keine.


----------



## TOM4 (25. Mai 2012)

schade! naja, vielleicht gibts ja bald mal wieder so eine aktion - dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (25. Mai 2012)

Das Trikot hat Knaller2010 bedrucken lassen. Design des Schriftzugs kam von SchrottRox. Also wenn man irgendwo noch so ein T-Shirt auftreibt, dürfte alles noch vorhanden sein, was benötigt wird, um eines nachzumachen.

Wo hier gerade das Thema Besuch bei ADP in Erinnerung gebracht wird. Ich hatte vor einigen Wochen mit Ole Wittrock Kontakt und bei der Gelegenheit durchblicken lassen, dass nach dem Umzug nach Dieburg eigentlich ein Besuch der Rotwild Ritter angesagt wäre. Ole zeigte sich sehr aufgeschlossen und wir hatten vereinbart, dass ich diese Thema hier mal anspreche. Was ich hiermit mit deutlichem Zeitverzug gemacht habe. Bei Interesse sollten wir evtl. den alten Besuchs-Thread (Rotwild Ritter zu Besuch bei ADP in Dietzenbach!) in der Interessengemeinschaft wieder beleben damit sich dort potenzielle Besucher über einen möglichen Termin und die notwendigen Absprachen mit ADP austauschen können.


----------



## Orakel (25. Mai 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> @sattel: hab mir mal die sq lab hp angesehn und ich weiss nicht soo recht. gefallen mir irgendwie nicht soo richtig.


passen muss er. Ich fahre auch den 611er in 14cm breite, bis jetzt der beste Sattel  auf dem sich der Popes wohl fühlt.
Das man einen Sattelschnellspanner so verbiegen kann


----------



## michi220573 (25. Mai 2012)

Sollte ADP nicht in der Lage sein, ein Bild von einem XL-E1 zur Verfügung zu stellen? Frag doch mal dort nach.


----------



## Knaller2010 (25. Mai 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> hab mal eine frage und zwar habt ihr euch ja mal t-shirts machen lassen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=225734&highlight=rotwild&page=148
> gibts da noch welche bzw. wo habt ihr die mache lassen und gibts da auch funktionsshirts davon?
> 
> würd mir schon sehr gefallen, als ritter über die trails zu reiten!
> ...




...ich hab's bestellt... übrig sind aber keine mehr. Bietet sich sicherlich einmal bei einem erneuten Besuch bei Rotwild an, oder mal bei einem Bikefestival.
Im Juni (Willingen) bin ich aber schon belegt (mit Tour in der Eifel)

Grüße
Knaller2010


----------



## michi220573 (25. Mai 2012)

Wo wir gerade bei Klamotten sind - der Herr Schley fährt ja immer in adidas-Kleidung herum. Kann man als normalsterblicher Biker auch solche freeridigen Klamotten erwerben oder fertigt adidas die für den Kollegen speziell an?


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Mai 2012)

Mal ganz ehrlich was in eigener Sache:
Mir persönlich ist es schnurz, wer welche Klamotten an hat.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, mir die Klamotten von Ritchy oder Stromfred zu suchen und zu kaufen, nur um auch so auszusehen.
Mir müssen die Klamotten passen, gefallen und was aushalten.

Was nützt mir eine Buxe von wie sie Ritchy hat, wenn der Hosenboden am Trail immer am Sattel hängen bleibt?
Was nützt mir eine dünne Addidashose, wenn sie nach dem ersten Impact sofort hin ist?
Oder ein geiler Handschuh von 661, der nach einer Woche durch ist?

Muss jeder selbst entscheiden, logo, aber meins ist das nicht.


----------



## abi_1984 (25. Mai 2012)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Klamotten sind - der Herr Schley fährt ja immer in adidas-Kleidung herum. Kann man als normalsterblicher Biker auch solche freeridigen Klamotten erwerben oder fertigt adidas die für den Kollegen speziell an?



Sind so weit ich weiß aus der normalen Outdoor Kollektion von adidas


----------



## michi220573 (25. Mai 2012)

Rocky - laaaaaangsam. Ich stehe auf adidas, nicht auf Herrn Schley. Meine Fußballklamotten sind von adidas, meine Badelatschen, meine Sporttasche. Ich hätte gern auch Bikeklamotten von adidas, nur hab ich noch nie was spezielles zum Thema Biken von adidas gefunden und nichtmal adidas selbst konnte mir einst Auskunft geben.

Thomas Vanderham fährt Rocky Mountain. Benennst Du Dich jetzt um? Richie (übrigens mit ohne t) fährt Rotwild. Du deshalb bald nicht mehr? Ob die Klamotten was taugen, würde ich dann schon selbst entscheiden. 

Was ich noch seltsamer finde ist, dass sie R.S. oder auch Hans Rey mit Klamotten sponsern, aber eigentlich gar keine Bikeklamottenkollektion anbieten. Was bringt dann dieses Sponsoring? (zulterschuck)

Danke an abi für den Link. Sieht wirklich mau aus.


----------



## Knaller2010 (25. Mai 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das Trikot hat Knaller2010 bedrucken lassen. Design des Schriftzugs kam von SchrottRox. .



...apropo SchrottRox - wo ist der denn geblieben? Deichfräse und er sind ja die "Urzelle" des aktuellen E1 Hipes...

SchrottRox hat immer so schöne "Miniworshops" mit kreativen Lösungen...

...wo bist Du? Fährst Du jetzt X oder E????

Greetz
Knaller2010


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Mai 2012)

Wollte dir nicht auf die Füsse treten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (25. Mai 2012)

Bei Schuhgröße 45 ist es schwer, da nicht draufzutreten  Basst scho ...


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Mai 2012)

Hier z.B. gibt es Adidas Bike Klamotten: Klick 

Leider ist die Auswahl nicht groß. Vielleicht wurde die Kollektion eingestellt.


----------



## ernieball73 (25. Mai 2012)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Sollte ADP nicht in der Lage sein, ein Bild von einem XL-E1 zur Verfügung zu stellen? Frag doch mal dort nach.



Hi, wer is ADP ?! Ich unwissender )


----------



## michi220573 (25. Mai 2012)

Die sind das

Vielleicht verbindet man adidas im Radsport zu sehr mit der chemischen Vergangenheit der Telekom


----------



## Sauerlandradler (25. Mai 2012)

[FONT="]@ Tom4: Was für ein LRS ist es geworden?[/FONT]


----------



## TOM4 (26. Mai 2012)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> [FONT="]@ Tom4: Was für ein LRS ist es geworden?[/FONT]



Ist gerade erst bestellt und dann wird er noch aufgebaut, es wird/ist eine wtb frequenzy i23 felge mit mac messerspeichen, alunippel und novatecnaben vr 4in1 und hinten ssp light nabe!

Gewicht ca. 1710g

Sollte doch um einiges steifer sein als der crossmax und vorallem, bin ich vorne was achsstandards betrifft, unabhängig!

@orakel: prinzipiell hast recht, vorallem wenn man bedenkt das man eh drauf sitzt!
Aber andererseits - das auge fährt ja auch mit!


----------



## Deichfräse (26. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin noch hier, vertreibe mir allerdings, bei den momentan ziemlich genialen Bedingungen, lieber die Zeit auf dem Bike, als vor dem Rechner. 
Das Grinsen geht gar nicht mehr weg. Selbst wenn ich abends durch den Flur hoch in´s Schlafzimmer schleiche und dabei das E1 an der Wand hängen sehe ist es wieder da.
SchrottRox hält das sicher ähnlich, hat sich aber tatsächlich ziemlich lange nicht mehr hier zu Wort gemeldet.


Ein Rittertreffen, ob in Dieburg bei ADP oder mal zur gemeinsamen Ausfahrt, wie Rocky das zuletzt organisiert hat, wäre tatsächlich keine schlechte Idee!


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Mai 2012)

und ich sitze gerade mit dem Schlepptop in der Sonne weil meine Beine sooo schwer sind.
10 Tage am Stück mit dem E1 kosten halt Körner, morhen geht es aber wieder.

*Zu einem Treffen:
Wenn Bedarf besteht, könnten wir uns gerne nochmal in der Pflaz treffen.
So wie beim letzten mal, easy going.
*
*Wäre aber bei mir nur kurzfristig drin, vielleicht kommendes WE Sa & So.
Wer hätte denn Interesse?*


----------



## Orakel (26. Mai 2012)

zu den Adidasklamotten die der Richie fährt, es gibt sie nicht zukaufen, hatte diesbezüglich mal mit Rotwild kontakt, mir gefiel damals ein Orangenes Longsleve Shirt von Adidas mit dem Rotwildhirschlogo auf der Brust, die sachen bekommt NUR der Richie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (27. Mai 2012)

war wohl eine harte Nacht vorher...


----------



## Deichfräse (27. Mai 2012)

Ich sag´s ja: Finger wech vom Alkohol!!!
Könnte aber auch die aktuelle Version zur schnellstmöglichen Verkürzung des Radstandes sein.


----------



## Knaller2010 (27. Mai 2012)

...komme gerade zurück von unserer "Eisdielen-Tour" (Start immer Sonntags um 5.30 oder 5.45 Uhr) - es war genial:
13 Grad,
KEIN Wanderer,
KEIN Reiter,
KEIN "der tut nichts" Hund, der plötzlich direkt vor's Rad springt,
Boden ziemlich trocken - schönes Tempo...

...nur - die Eisdiele hatte immer noch zu....

Greetz,
Knaller

@Deichfräse - ich vermisse auch die "Bier-Bildchen" von SchrottRox in grünem Trikot - erinnerst Du Dich noch?


----------



## Knaller2010 (27. Mai 2012)

@Deichfräse

...ich habe SchrottRox gefunden, aber er ist anscheinend fremd gegangen! Ich Bilder mit einem Rocky Mountain aus diesem Jahr gefunden 

...er scheint nach wie vor sehr aktiv zu sein - inklusive Italo Trails, aber eben in der Rocky und Race Face Forum Ecke...

Greetz
Knaller 2010


----------



## TOM4 (27. Mai 2012)

hab mein x1 auch mal wieder artgerecht bewegt!


----------



## luxaltera (27. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand zufällig die einbaumaße für huber buchsen beim 2011er x1? Hab nur maße fürs x2 gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (27. Mai 2012)

Das giftgrüne Bike ist der Hammer. Ich würde mir wünschen dass Rotwild knallige "einfarbige" Rahmen anbietet. Die aktuellen gefallen mir optisch gar nicht. Viel zuviel Durcheinander von schwarz, weiss, rot. Wie ein Koi Fisch :-(
Wenn schon Koi-Lackierung, dann wie beim letzten unten rechts.


----------



## Düst__ (27. Mai 2012)

hi leute!

Mir is da gerade ne idee gekommen...

Aber um die idee weiter reifen zu lassen, brauch ich die passende antwort.

Was wurde denn alles an der geometrie des E1 geändert 2011er zu 12er?


----------



## RCC03-Biker (28. Mai 2012)

Kettenstrebe wurde etwas kürzer, etwas steilerer Sitzwinkel und etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel. Umwerfer ist jetzt Direcktmount. Radstand etwas länger.
Ob noch mehr geändert wurde, weiß ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## heizer1980 (28. Mai 2012)

Geo E1 von 2011

http://service.rotwild.de/images/morfeoshow/Dokumente_2011/ROTWILD_KATALOG_2011.pdf

Geo E1 von 2012
http://www.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/enduro/re1-fs

Was hasn für´ne Idee?


----------



## Düst__ (28. Mai 2012)

ahhhh..... danke!


Hab ja das 2011er und das einzige was ich bemängeln könnte, wäre nach wie vor die vom gefühl her etwas zu lange kettenstrebe. Zack, wurde es im 2012 modell geändert..

was passiert nun, wenn ich die alte strebe gegen eine kürzere tausche...geht das denn oder is dann das sitzrohr irgendwo im wege...und wurde deshalb gleich mit verändert...?


----------



## Sabo.g (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo, alle die trikottechnisch noch ein paar Sammlerstücke suchen, sollten hier mal reinschauen: http://www.ebay.de/sch/sabo.g/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=

MFG Sabo


----------



## michi220573 (28. Mai 2012)

Die hintere Bremsaufnahme wurde von IS auf Postmount geändert. Das dürfte für Deinen Umbauplan von Bedeutung sein.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (28. Mai 2012)

Durch die kürzere Kettenstrebe hat am 2012er E1 auch das Sitzrohr einen kleinen Knick, damit der Reifen noch genügend Platz hat.


----------



## Düst__ (28. Mai 2012)

hmmm...stimmt da war doch was mit knick im rohr. 

Meine befürchtung. Das dann kein, bzw. nicht mehr viel platz ist zwischen reifen und sitzrohr. Oder es passt so einigermasen, aber beim einfedern dann doch nicht... 
Also doch keine so super Idee...


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Mai 2012)

Das Rad schlägt dann ans alte E1 Sattelrohr an, stimmt genau, kannst du vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (29. Mai 2012)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> ...apropo SchrottRox - wo ist der denn geblieben? Deichfräse und er sind ja die "Urzelle" des aktuellen E1 Hipes...
> 
> SchrottRox hat immer so schöne "Miniworshops" mit kreativen Lösungen...
> 
> ...



Hi Knaller2010 und all die anderen Rotwilderer...

ja, ich habe mich etwas rar gemacht  Allerdings lese ich immer wieder mal alle "verpassten" Einträge durch.



Knaller2010 schrieb:


> ...wo bist Du? Fährst Du jetzt X oder E????
> 
> Greetz
> Knaller2010



Ich fahre nix von beidem...

Mein E1 fristet ein trauriges Dasein im Keller und wird, wenn´s hoch kommt, zwei Mal im Jahr von meiner Frau auf dem Radweg gefahren. Ihr gefällts, die Geo passt da sie 180 cm groß ist - mir ist es halt echt ein Stückchen zu groß...
Würde es ihr nicht so passen, hätte ich es schon längst verkauft. Tauschen will ja auch keiner  Ich fahre definitiv nicht mehr damit. Bin am Überlegen, ob ich mein altes RFR02 wieder neu aufbauen soll - mein allererstes richtiges Lieblingsbike  Vielleicht kommt aber auch mal wieder was hübsches (nach meinem Geschmack), neues heraus. Täte mir da ein (Carbon-)Bike vorstellen, mit 160 mm Federweg und einem Gewicht von maximal 13 kg, verstellbare Rahmengeometrie und am liebsten einen Antrieb welcher ohne Ritzel und Zahnkränze erfolgt, pflegeleicht, bezahlbar, und, und, und... und ja ich träume gerne 

Als langjähriger Rotwild-Pilot bin ich von den momentan angebotenen "Geräten" nicht sooo angetan. Das liegt viel an dem Design der Rähmen und der Farbgebung. Habe mich schon daran gestört, als der Schriftzug und das Logo geändert wurden. Ich bekomme keine "feuchte Augen" mehr, wenn ich mir die Produktpalette so anschaue. Es rührt sich einfach nix und ein bisschen Emotion sollte schon noch mit von der Partie sein 

Auf meiner T4-Heckscheibe prangert allerdings immer noch der große Rotwild-Schriftzug und bleibt auch dran. Wer weiß was kommt...

Also, ich bin immer noch bei Euch und verfolge "was so geht" und wenn ich mal wieder auf (m)einem Rotwild unterwegs sein sollte, dann seit Ihr die ersten denen ich es an´s Geweih stecke


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Mai 2012)

Du darfst auch mit dem Slayer fahren, keine Frage!


----------



## ernieball73 (29. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> war wohl eine harte Nacht vorher...



Echt ne krasse Farbe !
Und mit umgedrehter Gabel, megakrank !))
Schön !


----------



## grosser (29. Mai 2012)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Hi Knaller2010 und all die anderen Rotwilderer...
> 
> ja, ich habe mich etwas rar gemacht  Allerdings lese ich immer wieder mal alle "verpassten" Einträge durch.
> 
> ...



 freut mich von dir zu lesen!


----------



## SchrottRox (29. Mai 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> freut mich von dir zu lesen!



Ja er lebt noch, er lebt noch... 

In baldiger Zukunft will ich mir schon mal was leichteres gönnen - da könnte dann wieder Rotwild draufstehen...man wird ja nicht jünger


----------



## Orakel (29. Mai 2012)

@SchrottRox
bisher hat Rotwild zu den 1erlen immer ein 2erle dazugestellt. Vll. kommt ja zu EB2012 ein E2?
Vll. mit der neuen Reifengr. 650B?


----------



## bohaim (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,


Frage aus Neugier...
Merkst du einen Unterschied? 




Kiefer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich wollte euch mal noch mein Rahmenupdate präsentieren.
> Kam selbst für mich ein wenig überraschend, aber nach dem tollen Angebot von Matthias (www.schaltwerk-bikes.de) konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen J
> ...


----------



## SchrottRox (29. Mai 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> @SchrottRox
> bisher hat Rotwild zu den 1erlen immer ein 2erle dazugestellt. Vll. kommt ja zu EB2012 ein E2?
> Vll. mit der neuen Reifengr. 650B?



Ach ja, das wäre doch vielleicht schon mal was...

So, jetzt lass ich euch erst mal wieder in Ruhe - muss geschäftlich weg und nächsten Freitag gehts ab nach bella Italia. Endlich wieder Mt. Grappa! Hatte schon Entzug


----------



## Knaller2010 (29. Mai 2012)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Ach ja, das wäre doch vielleicht schon mal was...
> 
> So, jetzt lass ich euch erst mal wieder in Ruhe - muss geschäftlich weg und nächsten Freitag gehts ab nach bella Italia. Endlich wieder Mt. Grappa! Hatte schon Entzug



Hallo SchrottRox,

Ich bin ebenfalls froh, von Dir zu hören - ich wünsche Dir ein paar tolle Tage in Italien...   hast Du denn wenigstens noch Dein grünes Trikot  ???

...selber bin ich in die X-Ecke gerutscht und kann Dir sagen das Fahrvergnügen ist schon riesig 

Greetz
Knaller2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K3RMIT (29. Mai 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich wollte euch mal noch mein Rahmenupdate präsentieren.
> Kam selbst für mich ein wenig überraschend, aber nach dem tollen Angebot von Matthias (www.schaltwerk-bikes.de) konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen J
> ...



und wie sah das tolle angebot denn aus?
Denn mein C1 tauschen gegen ein C2 würde mich schon auch gelüsten


----------



## wildtor (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
hätte da mal ne bremsenfrage...
würde mir und meinem x1erle jahrgang 2010 ne xt mit 180er scheibchen spendieren
(kein bock mehr auf die unsäglichen rx gründe gibts ja genug ;-)

und nun zur frage: kann ich die hier
http://http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/29844?xtor=AL-8-%5B1%5D-%5BFroogle%5D 

bedenkenlos ordern d.h. passen die an mein hirschlein von wegen center lock und postmount?!

müssten passen oder?!

vielen dank im vorraus,
gruss
wildtor


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Mai 2012)

Link funktioniert nicht. 

Sollen es die werden? Klick

Dann kannst wohl bedenkenlos zugreifen. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts negatives über die XT Bremse erfahren bzw. gelesen.
Oder was denken die anderen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Mai 2012)

Keine Bedenken, einfach kaufen und glücklich sein....


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Mai 2012)

Die entsprechenden Adapter PM/IS sind ja mit dabei. Und wenn du noch den M1600 LRS drauf hast, dann hat der bestimmt auch Centerlock-Naben so wie meiner und die Formula Bremsscheiben sind mit Centerlock auf 6-Loch Adaptern montiert, so wie ich meine Formula B24 dran habe.


----------



## Kiefer (29. Mai 2012)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> und wie sah das tolle angebot denn aus?
> Denn mein C1 tauschen gegen ein C2 würde mich schon auch gelüsten



Gut hat's ausgeschaut 
Frag doch mal Matthias, vielleicht hat er aus etwas für Dich 
(Wenn du mehr wissen willst, bitte PM)

@bohaim, ist etwas agiler, beschleunigt villeicht auch etwas besser, kann aber auch sein, dass ich mir das nur einbilde.
Mit verbundenen Augen würde ich nicht wetten das ich das C2 vom C1 unterscheiden kann 
Optisch natürlich schon, dass C1 ist schon eine Augenweide, aber die Carbonrahmen... 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenniH27 (29. Mai 2012)

Hi, hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen.
Wollte fragen welcher Lenker am akt. X2 verbaut ist. "BC11" lässt ja schwer auf den Carbon Cobalt schliessen... Aber in welcher Breite, Rise und Backsweep?
Vorbau dürfte ein Iodine 3 sein richtig? Weiß jemand welche Länge?

Zur Erklärung: Aktuell fahr ich den Iodine 3 Vorbau mit 90mm kombiniert mit dem Iodine 3 Lenker in 700mm und 30mm Rise sowie 6 grad Backsweep.
Wollte auf nen Carbon-Lenker upgraden und überlege den Rise geringer zu wählen, da ich aktuell das Gefühl habe, dass das Vorderrad bei steilen Anstiegen aufsteigt wenn ich mich nicht immens nach vorne lehne. Dadurch wollte ich den schwerpunkt etwas tiefer legen und mal mit den aktuell verbauten Sachen vergleichen

Für Info wäre ich sehr dankbar!
Gruß Benni
Bearbeiten Melden


----------



## wildtor (30. Mai 2012)

@ rocky & jmr!

ja es sollte dieser link sein

danke für die rasche kaufempfehlung 

dann werd ich mal zugreifen und mein hirsch umrüsten.... 

gruss, 

wildtor


----------



## bohaim (30. Mai 2012)

Merci für die Rückmeldung!

Ja, klaro, optisch ist das natürlich schicker, keine Frage.

Bei mir ist nur auch einfach die Überlegung bzw. Neugier rauszufinden ob es nen "fühlbaren" Unterschied zwischen den Versionen also C1/C2, X1/X2 gibt.


----------



## bikefun2009 (30. Mai 2012)

BenniH27 schrieb:


> Hi, hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen.
> 
> Zur Erklärung: Aktuell fahr ich den Iodine 3 Vorbau mit 90mm kombiniert mit dem Iodine 3 Lenker in 700mm und 30mm Rise sowie 6 grad Backsweep.
> Wollte auf nen Carbon-Lenker upgraden und überlege den Rise geringer zu wählen, da ich aktuell das Gefühl habe, dass das Vorderrad bei steilen Anstiegen aufsteigt wenn ich mich nicht immens nach vorne lehne.
> ...


Ich kann dir zu dem thema was sagen ,habe zwar kein hirsch im Keller aber gleiche situation gehabt  Hatte voher  700mm Gravity mit 30mm rise aus carbon und 12grad Backsweep und nen 90er Vorbau .Habe nun auf 70mm Vorbau und nen Vector Carbon in 740 mm mit 8Grad backsweepund 10mm Rise gewechselt .Habe nun an der Schlüsselstelle von der Hausrunde weniger das gefühl vorne abzuheben als früher  Denn sonst hätte ich anne Talas griffeln müssen und das kommt im flow nich so jut Übrigens die 40 mm mehr am Lenker merkt man auch positiv da mehr Kontrolle  Mehr sollte es nicht sein, wenn man alles fahren will Fürn Bikepark darfs dann wohl einhelliger meinung ruhig mehr sein


----------



## grosser (30. Mai 2012)

zur Info!

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Rotwild-Tour-Richie-Schley-2012.html


----------



## Vincy (30. Mai 2012)

*A Tour Of Rotwild With Richie Schley *
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Rotwild-Tour-Richie-Schley-2012.html

Mit etwas Nostalgie.


----------



## grosser (30. Mai 2012)

gibt es demnächst eine neue Dämpferanlenkung von RW?
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/8128924/


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Mai 2012)

Die Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt


----------



## Vincy (30. Mai 2012)

Muß nicht zwangsläufig sein. Kann auch eine Conceptstudie sein, um die Vor- und Nachteile der jeweiligen Konstruktionen abzuwägen.


----------



## heizer1980 (30. Mai 2012)

Ich finde die aktuelle XMS und die daraus resultierenden Sattelstreben- und Dämpferanordnung schon sehr sexy. 
Ich denke mal, dass Rotwild mit vielen verschiedenen Dämpferpositionen und -anlenkungen spielt, um die Bikes weiter zu verbessern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (30. Mai 2012)

Mein Tip: 
Neue R.R1/R.R2 FS Dämpferanlenkung. ALS I bzw. II gibt`s ja auch schon länger und die Probleme bei kleineren Rahmen mit 110 m Federweg und dem daraus resolutierendem kürzeren Sitzrohr sind ja schon länger bekannt. 

Aber eigentlich müsste auch mal die Extreme-Abteilung mit den R.E.D. Modellen auf den modernsten Stand gebracht werden.


----------



## heizer1980 (30. Mai 2012)

> Mein Tip:
> Neue R.R1/R.R2 FS Dämpferanlenkung. ALS I bzw. II gibt`s ja auch schon  länger und die Probleme bei kleineren Rahmen mit 110 m Federweg und dem  daraus resolutierendem kürzeren Sitzrohr sind ja schon länger bekannt.
> 
> Aber eigentlich müsste auch mal die Extreme-Abteilung mit den R.E.D. Modellen auf den modernsten Stand gebracht werden.



Jep hast recht, die RED Modelle sind schon noch recht Oldschool, auch wenn ich nicht zur Zielgruppe gehöre. 
Ich bin schon froh, dass 2011 die E-Serie überarbeitet wurde.


----------



## Orakel (30. Mai 2012)

BenniH27 schrieb:


> Hi, hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen.
> Wollte fragen welcher Lenker am akt. X2 verbaut ist. "BC11" lässt ja schwer auf den Carbon Cobalt schliessen... Aber in welcher Breite, Rise und Backsweep?
> Vorbau dürfte ein Iodine 3 sein richtig? Weiß jemand welche Länge?
> 
> ...


evt. der hier?
www.cosmicsports.de/products/crank-brothers-iodine-11-lenker


----------



## at021971 (30. Mai 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> gibt es demnächst eine neue Dämpferanlenkung von RW?
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/8128924/


 
Nett ist dieses 'One of ADP's engineer hard at work' unter einem Bild von Pedro Böhm. Das wird seiner Rolle als Mitgründer und -besitzer wohl nicht ganz gerecht.


----------



## at021971 (30. Mai 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mein Tip:
> Neue R.R1/R.R2 FS Dämpferanlenkung. ALS I bzw. II gibt`s ja auch schon länger und die Probleme bei kleineren Rahmen mit 110 m Federweg und dem daraus resolutierendem kürzeren Sitzrohr sind ja schon länger bekannt...


 
Vermute ich auch. Da wird wohl am Nachfolger für das ALSII-Federungssystem gearbeitet. Damit sind wir dann aber auch so langsam im absoluten Mainstream angekommen. Die Individualität, die Rotwild auch bei den Federungssystemen auszeichnete, ist dann auch passé. Die C/X/E-Modelle folgen schon Systemen, die fast alle anderen Hersteller schon seit Jahren einsetzen. Und dann gibt es jetzt vermutlich auch noch einen Scott Spark, Cube AMS, Specialized Epic, Cannondale Scalpel (die Reihe könnte man beliebig fortsetzen) Ableger von ADP....


----------



## Kordl (30. Mai 2012)

So jetzt will ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden.

Nachdem ich hier denn ganzen Thread durchgelesen hab und ich auf einem C1 FS probe gefahren bin hab ich mir letzten Woche ein C1 FS bestellt.
Siehe da gestern wars beim Händler und heut hab ich scho ne kleine Testrunde gedreht.

Einfach genial.

Tom

P.S. Bild ist leider nur vom Handy.


----------



## Kiefer (30. Mai 2012)

Kordl schrieb:


> So jetzt will ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden.
> 
> Nachdem ich hier denn ganzen Thread durchgelesen hab und ich auf einem C1 FS probe gefahren bin hab ich mir letzten Woche ein C1 FS bestellt.
> Siehe da gestern wars beim Händler und heut hab ich scho ne kleine Testrunde gedreht.
> ...



Hallo Tom

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem C1 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## BenniH27 (30. Mai 2012)

@Orakel, ich tippe eher auf den Crank Cobalt 11 mit 15mm Rise. Macht von der Bezeichnung BC 11 (Bar Cobalt 11) schon Sinn und sieht auf den pics auch nach wenig Rise aus...
Die Bezeichnung für den Vorbau SI 3 bezieht sich dann evtl auf Stem Iodine 3, welcher ja auch verbaut wird.


----------



## Orakel (30. Mai 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Vermute ich auch. Da wird wohl am Nachfolger für das ALSII-Federungssystem gearbeitet. Damit sind wir dann aber auch so langsam im absoluten Mainstream angekommen. Die Individualität, die Rotwild auch bei den Federungssystemen auszeichnete, ist dann auch passé. Die C/X/E-Modelle folgen schon Systemen, die fast alle anderen Hersteller schon seit Jahren einsetzen. Und dann gibt es jetzt vermutlich auch noch einen Scott Spark, Cube AMS, Specialized Epic, Cannondale Scalpel (die Reihe könnte man beliebig fortsetzen) Ableger von ADP....


Für mich stellt sich die frage:
hat Rotwild bewusst das Bild von einem neuen Federungskonzept freigegeben? (wer zeigt der "Konkurenz" freiwillig was er neues auf den Markt bringt)
oder (eher Unwahrscheinlich)
sie Testen was die "Weltweite"Fangemeinde dazu zusagen hat, wenn Rotwild jetzt "normales" auf den Markt bringt, siehe Bemerkung von at021971


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (31. Mai 2012)

Mm,

was sagt ihr dazu ?

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/8128939/?s5

Relativ große Reifen auf dem Entwurf, vielleicht neue 29er ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (31. Mai 2012)

oder, 650B, Orakle ich mal


----------



## waldhase (1. Juni 2012)

Gibt es hier Biker aus der Traunsteiner Ecke (Papstland)??
Suche für den Urlaub dort Tracks!!
Vielen Dank schon einmal.


----------



## Düst__ (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo!!????

So ruhig hier......


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Juni 2012)

Die sind alle mit ihren Bikes unterwegs. So wie ich:


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Juni 2012)

Ich bin gerade nach der ersten Probefahrt mit Kashima- Dämpfer zurück gekommen.........................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (2. Juni 2012)

Ich war heute auch in der Eifel Wildern

Schöne Tour mit anschließendem Kuchen-/Tortenrausch aus Meisterhand.

Bilder  http://www.brand-riders.de/fotos/touren-2012/juni/

PS Ich bin der mit dem Rotwild


----------



## BenniH27 (3. Juni 2012)

Rocky, an welchem bike bist du kashima gefahren? Wie waren die Eindrücke?
War heut auch 85km mit meinem X2 unterwegs!
Was haltet ihr von der neuen 34 Talas 160 am X2?

Gruß Benni


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2012)

Im E1, der Dämpfer wird damit noch eine Spur lebendiger und kann besser auf Bremswellen reagieren.


----------



## K3RMIT (3. Juni 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch in der Eifel Wildern
> 
> Schöne Tour mit anschließendem Kuchen-/Tortenrausch aus Meisterhand.
> 
> ...



Woahh wie gern hätt ich ein stück der Torte *lechz* *sabber*
Sieht gut aus


----------



## Orakel (3. Juni 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Die sind alle mit ihren Bikes unterwegs. So wie ich:


leider nicht, wir haben seit 3Wochen Besuch aus CA, da heisst es, Sehnswürdigkeiten anzuschauen wie Schlösser,........alles ohne Bike
Hatte dafür Zeit mich um ne absenkbare Sastü (mit Remonte)umzuschauen (gehört an ein AM hin)jetzt ist der Händler gefragt, dazu noch einen kürzeren Vorbau und los gehts


----------



## Snowman_NA (3. Juni 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Die sind alle mit ihren Bikes unterwegs. So wie ich



leider auch nicht...
gestern den ganzen tag im haus und draußen im garten schaffen...bei gutem wetter.
heute ist das wetter *******...es schüttet wie blöd. 
naja...vielleicht geht heute nachmittag noch ne kleine runde...

ansonsten habe ich gestern abend mal die bilder von den lackrissen/abplatzern am tretlager an rotwild geschickt. mal sehen was die dazu meinen.

und meinen LRS habe ich vor gut 4 wochen bei "schnellerpfeil" abgeholt. 
bin absolut begeistert. leicht, steif, robust.
tubeless war auch kein problem...nur der hinterreifen hat ein paar probleme gemacht, weil der schon ein paar größere einschnitte hatte, wo die milch net mehr wirklich geholfen hat. hab den dann von innen mit so klebeflicken von topeak verarztet. danach alles einwandfrei.

so...hoffen auf besseres wetter *daumendrück*

euch allen nen schönen sonntag.


----------



## heizer1980 (3. Juni 2012)

> Woahh wie gern hätt ich ein stück der Torte *lechz* *sabber*
> Sieht gut aus




Die sahen nicht nur gut aus, sie schmeckten auch so.
Besonders der Sacher-Kuchen!


----------



## TOM4 (3. Juni 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> .......
> Besonders der Sacher-Kuchen!



der kann ja auch nur gut sein, bei dem herkunftsland!


----------



## Mainbiker363 (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo Freunde des roten Wildes,

gab es nicht vor kurzen mal eine Info, dass der Fox Dämpfer mit Lockout kommen sollte?

Dachte ich hab da was gelesen, kann mich aber auch täuschen.

LG

Mainbiker


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2012)

Den gibt es schon.
Hat den Kürzel RL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (3. Juni 2012)

O.k. Dann werde ich nochmals bei Fox stöbern

Danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2012)

Lockout ins X1?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (3. Juni 2012)

Nein, an das Bike meiner Frau


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2012)

vielleicht kommst du günstiger mit einem rp23 weg.
auf 3 ist der auch so gut wie dicht.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (3. Juni 2012)

Mal sehen was ich dann letztendlich kaufe.

Möchte mir ans X1 den RP23 adaptive bauen. Bin aber noch am Erfahrung sammeln.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2012)

Ich bin so erbaut von dem adaptive.
Denke es ist nur ein Umweg, um uns für 2013 den alten RP3 als CTD schmackhaft zu machen.

Ich würde auf das alte 23er Prinzip zurück greifen weil man da entweder offen, oder die vorgewählte ProPedalstufe wählen kann.
Bei adaptive muss man dafür das schwarze Rad rausziehen und drehen, das klappt am Trail nicht wirklich.

Mir würde ein RP2 ausreichen, hatte aber die Möglichkeit für kleines Geld an einen Fucushima zu kommen und nutze dem adapive eigentlich wie den RP2. (auf & zu)


----------



## Sauerlandradler (3. Juni 2012)

Mein RP2 am X1 ist mir bergauf, geschlossen, viel zu weich. Gibt es eine MÃ¶glichkeit diesen âhÃ¤rterâ zu bekommen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2012)

Ja,
mehr Boostdruck, kostet bei Toxo rd. 15,-â¬.
Damit nehmen Druckstufe und ProPedal zu, aber auch im geÃ¶ffneten Modus.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (4. Juni 2012)

Servus RockyRider66, 
habe mir 2010 im Zuge einer Dämpferwartung auch das ProPedal an meinem R.C1 von Toxo "härter" machen lassen....   gebe zu technisch bin ich nicht so versiert, also weiss ich nicht wie die das gemacht haben, aber im offenen Zustand hat sich dabei der Dämpfer von seinen Eigenschaften her nicht geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (4. Juni 2012)

Hm, den Boostdruck erhöhen?
Das wäre auch nen Versuch wert. Mir ist nämlich auch das Wippen lästig.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Juni 2012)

@Bolzer:
Das muss nicht unbedingt deutlich spüren.
Der Shimstack wird geändert, also die Ventile auf etwas "straffer" getrimmt.
Je größer der Federweg, desto eher spürt man das.

Ggf. wurde auch der Boostdruck angehoben.
Der ist aber in erster Linie für das Durchschlagen verantwortlich.
Er macht sich erst in der 2. Hälfte des Federweges deutlich bemerkbar.
Natürlich spürt man dann auch das öffnen des ProPedal Ventils (im Stand) etwas deutlicher.
Durch den erhöhten Druck wird das PP- Ventil etwas länger geschlossen gehalten und öffnet dann etwas spürbarer.

Hat man die die kleinen Aufkleber am Dämpfer geändert? (Velocity/ Rebound/ XXXpsi)


----------



## BenniH27 (4. Juni 2012)

Mein RP2 ist am X2 auch super weich in geschlossener Stellung.... Merke fast keinen Unterschied bezüglich wippen... Glaub der muss mal zum service.
Wieviel Druck fahrt ihr so? Am besten mit Gewicht.

Gruß Benni


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Juni 2012)

Das PP ist kein LockOut und soll nur das Wippen unterdrücken.
Bei Hindernissen geht das Ding sofort auf, ich finde das prima so.

X1/ 2010/ 145mm/ 165psi/ 65kg fahrfertig/ 25% sag


----------



## BenniH27 (4. Juni 2012)

Alles klar, fahr aktuell 195psi am x2 bei 85kg...

Was hälst du denn von der neuen 34 Talas 160mm am X2 zwecks Geometrie?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Juni 2012)

Passt sicher gut, geometrie wird nicht großartig verändert.
ich würde im X1 auch eine 36er oder 34 gabel fahren.
Für meine Freundin ist das to much.
(Ich fahre ja selbst das E1)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (4. Juni 2012)

Das kann ich bestÃ¤tigen, durch die von Toxo durchgefÃ¼hrte VerÃ¤nderung am DÃ¤mpfer hat sich im geschlossenen Zustand der âLosbrechmomentâ verschoben. Der DÃ¤mpfer hat auch jetzt kein Lockout, das GelÃ¤uf muss jetzt schon merklich unebener sein damit der RP2 anspricht. Stark verbessert hat sich dadurch der Wiegetritt und das war vor zwei Jahren auch der Grund meines Ãnderungswunsches.

Im offenen Zustand habe ich wirklich keinen Unterschied verspÃ¼rt, auch musste ich den Luftdruck aufgrund des Umbaus nicht verÃ¤ndern und habe auch weiterhin âfastâ den ganzen Federweg genutzt.

Meine Frau fÃ¤hrt jetzt das C1â¦   natÃ¼rlich wiegt sie deutlich weniger und ich muss nicht so viel Druck im RP2 aufbauen. WÃ¼rde aber sagen, dass der DÃ¤mpfer mit weniger âDruckâ noch besser anspricht.


@BenniH27
Das dÃ¼rfte so passen, wiege fahrfertig knapp 80 Kg und mache etwas Ã¼ber 185 PSI rein, was am DÃ¤mpfer ca. 13-14 mm SAG macht, etwas Ã¼ber 25%.
Wenn du im Stand dein X2 wegen des Federwegs kontrollierst, dann macht es fast nichts aus ob der DÃ¤mpfer offen oder geschlossen ist. Den Unterschied merkst du erst beim Fahren und Kettenzug. Fahre mal eine grÃ¶bere Waldautobahn im offenen Zustand, schlieÃe dann den DÃ¤mpfer und fahre die Strecke nochmalâ¦  du wirst den Unterschied am Hintern merken. Der DÃ¤mpfer spricht dann deutlich âschlechterâ anâ¦


----------



## Mainbiker363 (4. Juni 2012)

Fahre meinen Dämpfer mit 200psi bei 95kg


----------



## Vette08 (4. Juni 2012)

BenniH27 schrieb:


> ...
> Was hälst du denn von der neuen 34 Talas 160mm am X2 zwecks Geometrie?



Ich fahre eine 36er Talas mit 160 mm im X1 und komme jeden Berg hoch. Überleg Dir die Anschaffung einer Talas aber sehr gut! Ich brauche die Absenkung nur zum Ein- und Ausladen ins Auto . Also eventuell eine Float, spart Geld und soll nach meiner Recherche besser gehen. Oder direkt ne Van!


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Juni 2012)

Recht hat er, Float hat weniger Dichtung und geht geschmeidiger.
Defekte sind auch seltener.

Und mit der VAN geht das alles noch besser.


----------



## BenniH27 (4. Juni 2012)

Float hab ich mir auch schon Ã¼berlegt, ca. 200g nur schwerer die 34er...
Allerdings sind 1100â¬ auch ne Ansage. 
Braucht ihr die Absenkung wirklich nie?? Ich lass meine Talas gern mal bei langen Bergfahrten ab um mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bringen... Hab ein 2010er Modell und bisher keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (4. Juni 2012)

Fahre auch das 2010er X1 und senke meine Talas nie ab. Habs zwar 2-3 mal probiert, hat mir aber nix gebracht. Fahre ohne Absenkung auch so Steigungen jenseits der 25%.
Das 2010er X1 ist nur bis 150mm Federgabel von Rotwild freigegeben. Erst ab 2011 sind sie bis 160mm freigegeben. Die 34er gibts für nen 26" nur mit 160mm, oder nicht?


----------



## michi220573 (4. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre ein 2011er E1, das serienmäßig mit 170er Talas ausgestattet wurde, mit 180er Float und senke (natürlich) nie ab. Im Gegenteil - das Bike ist geometrisch so "nach vorne", so direkt und irgendwie aktiv/aggressiv, als würde ich auf Angriff fahren. Kann's nicht besser beschreiben, aber im Vergleich zum SX Trail ist es geradezu wie ein Marathonbike. Ich meine, wenn man bei einem E1 mit "zu langer" Gabel nicht absenken muss, muss man das bei einem freeridebezogen niedriger positionierten Bike auch nicht. Mein Lenkwinkel ist eh schon flach und wird durch die längere Gabel minimal flacher. Beim X1 ist der Lenkwinkel steiler als beim E1 und dürfte mit längerer Gabel immer noch steiler sein als das E1 mit Seriengabel. Aber - es kann natürlich sein, dass ein X1-Fahrer steilere Anstiege fahrend meistern will als ich. Und bzgl. der 1.100 EUR - es muss doch keine neue sein ...


----------



## BenniH27 (4. Juni 2012)

Ich hab ein 2011er X2 allerdings Custom aufgebaut und hab erstmal die 2010er Talas reingebaut die ich noch rumliegen hatte... Deswegen denk ich jetzt über ne Aufrüstung nach.


----------



## BenniH27 (4. Juni 2012)

Wird dann wohl noch etwas dauern, bis es die neue fox 34er serie für 26 Zoll auch gebraucht gibt...


----------



## chris-2 (4. Juni 2012)

Meinem X1 hab ich auch eine 160er Gabel verpasst (Lyrik RC2L Dual Position Air). Etwas besseres konnte ich gar nicht machen, Geometrie und Fahrverhalten sind seit dem perfekt. Den geänderten Sitzwinkel hab ich durch das  nach vorne schieben des Sattels ausgeglichen (8-9mm). Die 20mm mehr an Bauhöhe bei der Gabel, zeigen so keinen Einfluss mehr auf Klettertauglichkeit des Bikes.
Die neue Gabel hat zwar eine Absenkung, benötigt wird diese aber keinesfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Juni 2012)

BenniH27 schrieb:


> Wird dann wohl noch etwas dauern, bis es die neue fox 34er serie für 26 Zoll auch gebraucht gibt...



Ab Sommer gibt es die neuen Foxteile i. d. R.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (4. Juni 2012)

BenniH27 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein 2011er X2 allerdings Custom aufgebaut und hab erstmal die 2010er Talas reingebaut die ich noch rumliegen hatte... Deswegen denk ich jetzt über ne Aufrüstung nach.



X2 hatte ich irgendwie überlessen und hab beim Modelljahr 2010 dann ans X1 gedacht


----------



## Vincy (4. Juni 2012)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Mein RP2 am X1 ist mir bergauf, geschlossen, viel zu weich. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diesen härter zu bekommen?


 
Das ProPedal straffer abstimmen lassen. Evtl auch anderes Tune.
Kostet bei Toxoholics pauschal 51. Beim Komplettservice ist es dann etwas billiger.


----------



## chicco81 (5. Juni 2012)

So da ich nun auch ein Rotwild fahre, genauer gesagt ein älteres C1 F (mein erstes Fully) fühle ich mich dazu verpflichtet einmal Hallo sagen


----------



## TOM4 (5. Juni 2012)

chicco81 schrieb:


> So da ich nun auch ein Rotwild fahre, genauer gesagt ein älteres C1 F (mein erstes Fully) fühle ich mich dazu verpflichtet einmal Hallo sagen



das glaube ich dir nur mit fotobeweis!

oder ist dein hirsch sooo scheu, das er sich uns nicht zeigen will?


----------



## 2014macHartmann (5. Juni 2012)

BenniH27 schrieb:


> Float hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, ca. 200g nur schwerer die 34er...
> Allerdings sind 1100 auch ne Ansage.
> Braucht ihr die Absenkung wirklich nie?? Ich lass meine Talas gern mal bei langen Bergfahrten ab um mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bringen... Hab ein 2010er Modell und bisher keine Probleme gehabt.



Hi, also ich werde es immer wieder nutzen!!! Das war an meiner z1 so und bei der fox find ichs sogar angenehm dass sie nicht verhärtet!


----------



## chicco81 (5. Juni 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> das glaube ich dir nur mit fotobeweis!
> 
> oder ist dein hirsch sooo scheu, das er sich uns nicht zeigen will?



Foto kommt noch muss mir nur erstmal ne Kamera oder nen Handy leihen dafür, ich bin Oldscool und hab nur nen 35 Euro Handy 

Jetzt muss ich mir aber erstmal die Bremse zur Brust nehmen, denn seit dem Ausritt mit meinem Bruder spinnt die Bremse irgendwie.
Wenn die jetzt schon Kaputt ist dreh ich durch.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (5. Juni 2012)

ahh das hatte ich ja übersehen ....


FOTO!!!! aber zack zack!!!


----------



## chicco81 (5. Juni 2012)

Hier mal die ersten Beweise, aber mim 35 Euro Handy gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2014macHartmann (5. Juni 2012)

Schick, Schick  Woher haste das denn noch bekommen? Von 2011 o.12 ist ja nicht.


----------



## chicco81 (6. Juni 2012)

denis.sine schrieb:


> Schick, Schick  Woher haste das denn noch bekommen? Von 2011 o.12 ist ja nicht.



Der Rahmen ist von 2009 und das Bike ist nen Eigenbau der Anfang 2010 stattgefunden hat.
Habs bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen gefunden, Angerufen, gestern hingefahren (ca. ne 3/4 Stunde von mir entfernt) und mitgenommen.
War zwar scheinbar bissl Teuer und hat auch 2 kleine Lackschäden aber ich bereue bis jetzt absolut nix (nur die Bremse spinnt bischen, seit gestern Abend).

P.S.Was ich garnicht wusste ist das Rotwild genau da ist wo ich das Bike geholt habe, hat mir dann der Verkäufer gesagt, der noch 3 selbstgebaute Rowild´s hat und in gutem Kontakt steht mit denen.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (6. Juni 2012)

@RockyRider

Hab mir mal den CTD von Fox mal angesehen. Bin etwas beeindruckt was die Werbung hier so anpreist. Wie ist denn Deine Meinung dazu? Du hast mir ja das Adaptive kurz erklärt, und würde jetzt gerne auch mal die Meinung zu Kashima und den neuen Dämpfer diskutieren.


----------



## chicco81 (6. Juni 2012)

Hab gleich mal ne Frage, hab nämlich nix gefunen weder hier noch auf der HP von Rotwild.

Weis jemand die genauen Bezeichnungen der Farben oder weis jemand wo ich diese herbekomme ?

Würde nämlich gerne die 2 Macken entfernen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2012)

Die Fucushima- Beschichtung merkt man.
Aber nicht so, dass man sich draufsetzt uns sagt: "Ahhhhhh"

Die Beschichtung führt in der Tat zu weniger Reibung.

In der Summe mit den vielen Dichtungen führt das zu "weniger Verkleben" im Totpunkt.
Soll heißen, dass der Kolben zwischen Ein- und Ausfedern (also im Richtungswechsel) mal kurz "stehen bleibt", und dann weniger Losbrechmoment hat.
Dadurch kann er schneller arbeiten.

Ich spüre das besonders deutlich, wenn das Hinterrad stehend durch Bremswellen geht.
Dann folgt es dem Gelände mit Beschichtung einfach besser.

Natürlich wird man es auch woanders merken, aber das E1 ist eh schon so soft, da müsste ich mir jetzt was aus den Fingern saugen.
Außerdem habe ich bisher erst 2 Testfahrten hinter mir.

Des Weiteren sollte man bedenken, dass die beschichtung härter und haltbarer sein soll, als die Standardausführung.

Daher wird sie sich auch deutlich langsamer einfahren!
(Habe ich bei meiner Gabel auch festgestellt)
Daher kann es sein, dass man beim Austausch eines eingefahrenen Standarddämpfers gegen einen neuen Fucushimadämpfer etwas enttäuscht ist.

Ich denke, es ist schön die beschichtung haben, man muss sie aber nicht für teueres Geld erwerben.
Bei einer Talasgabel sieht das schon anders aus.


----------



## waldhase (6. Juni 2012)

chicco81 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist von 2009 und das Bike ist nen Eigenbau der Anfang 2010 stattgefunden hat.
> Habs bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen gefunden, Angerufen, gestern hingefahren (ca. ne 3/4 Stunde von mir entfernt) und mitgenommen.
> War zwar scheinbar bissl Teuer und hat auch 2 kleine Lackschäden aber ich bereue bis jetzt absolut nix (nur die Bremse spinnt bischen, seit gestern Abend).
> 
> P.S.Was ich garnicht wusste ist das Rotwild genau da ist wo ich das Bike geholt habe, hat mir dann der Verkäufer gesagt, der noch 3 selbstgebaute Rowild´s hat und in gutem Kontakt steht mit denen.



2009er C1 fahre ich auch, nach einigen kosmetische Korrekturen (Laufräder, Sattel, Schaltung), bin ich sehr zufrieden. Es gibt auch einen eigenen Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicco81 (6. Juni 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> 2009er C1 fahre ich auch, nach einigen kosmetische Korrekturen (Laufräder, Sattel, Schaltung), bin ich sehr zufrieden. Es gibt auch einen eigenen Thread.



Schöheitskorrekturen kommen auch noch (das blau an der Fox nervt ^^), aber manches ist auch schon echt schick gemacht, wie die Speichennippel in Rot 

Aber als erstes müssen jetzt mal neue Pedale her und chicco muss sich einkleiden 

Den Thread hab ich gestern Abend entdeckt, bin aber noch nicht fertig mim durchlesen.


----------



## K3RMIT (6. Juni 2012)

Moing,

da es grad ums C1 geht will ich mein auch mal updaten, ist immer noch das 2009er C1 da mir das am besten gefiel, wurde 2010 aufgebaut mit dem 2010er Fahrwerk und damals unsäglichen Parts aber komplett Shimano XT Ausstattung.

Original ist eigtl nur noch die Schaltung, Sattelklemme und Gabel, der Rest ist alles neu.

Heuer kamen ZTR Alpine mit Sapim CX Messerspeichen und DT Swiss 240s Naben drauf.
KMC Kette und Sram Kassette mit roten Spider und XT Kurbel neu wegen Verschleiss dazu rote Kettenblattschrauben von Tune, aufs Schaltwerk rot eloxierte Schaltröllchen von KNC oder wie die heissen.
Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze und Lenker in Wet White, der dazugehörige Vorbau ist bestellt.
Bremse kam eine Formula R1 drauf in weiss dazu Hope Bremsscheiben floating mit roter Aufnahme, vorne wurde Hope gegen Formula getauscht da der CenterLock Adapter nicht mehr passte.
Sattel von SQ Lab der 611 Active. 
Reifen Conti RaceKing 2.2
Pedale Shimano XTR (die sind mal geil)

Ja das war's so weit 
Bild von der letzten längeren Ausfahrt an der Isar entlang

Gewicht wäre mal spannend mit dem neuen Laufradsatz und den ganzen Ritchey Parts, ich hoffe ich kann es mal demnächst wiegen. Im fast Original Zustand hatte es 12,8Kg und das war mit DT Swiss X1900 und der neue hat gewogen mit Stecksachsen 1490gr. Hoffe irgendwann auf 11,9Kg zu kommen


----------



## chicco81 (6. Juni 2012)

Die weißen Felgen sehen mal richtig geil aus 


Edith meint :

Weiße Bremsleitungen entdeckt, sehr sehr schick.


----------



## michi220573 (6. Juni 2012)

chicco81 schrieb:


> Hab gleich mal ne Frage, hab nämlich nix gefunen weder hier noch auf der HP von Rotwild.
> 
> Weis jemand die genauen Bezeichnungen der Farben oder weis jemand wo ich diese herbekomme ?
> 
> Würde nämlich gerne die 2 Macken entfernen.



Einfach mal bei ADP anrufen und fragen:

ADP ENGINEERING GMBH 
Am Bauhof 5 
64807 Dieburg 

Fon: +49 (60 71) 9 215 5-0


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (6. Juni 2012)

Habe mir den Lackstift zum weißen E1 schicken lassen.
13!!!
Aber ich kann nur sagen lass die Finger weg.
Auch der zweite (ausgetauschte) Stift braucht noch 2-3 Tage bis 
der Lack halbwegs hart ist. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht.
ADP hat das Problem aber nicht im Griff, sonst hätten sie mir 
nicht nach Reklamation nochmal den gleichen Schiet geschickt.

Kauf die lieber nen Lackstift im Autozubehör,
die taugen mehr.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2012)

Jau, die Erfahrung hatte ich auch schon gemacht und gepostet.


----------



## Kiefer (6. Juni 2012)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Moing,
> 
> da es grad ums C1 geht will ich mein auch mal updaten, ist immer noch das 2009er C1 da mir das am besten gefiel, wurde 2010 aufgebaut mit dem 2010er Fahrwerk und damals unsäglichen Parts aber komplett Shimano XT Ausstattung.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Martin

Sieht gut aus !

Was kannst über den Sqlab 611 active berichten ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## K3RMIT (6. Juni 2012)

Saubequem!
Ich hatte schon so viele Sättel, Selle Italia Gel Flow, Specialized BG (irgendeinen alten wo man schon messen musste) dann den Fizik der auf dem Rotwild montiert war, irgendwelche 50 Selle Italias usw

Und bis dato kann ich sagen ist der SQLab der beste den ich unterm Hintern hatte.
Der Selle Italia Gel Flow kam nah dran aber den gibts wohl  nicht mehr bzw wurde abgelöst und ich weiss nicht mehr durch welchen, der hielt auch am allerlängste.
Der Specialized war der hammer, nach 1 Saison war der Müll.

Fizik und Konsorten taugt mir garnicht.


----------



## Kiefer (6. Juni 2012)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Saubequem!
> Ich hatte schon so viele Sättel, Selle Italia Gel Flow, Specialized BG (irgendeinen alten wo man schon messen musste) dann den Fizik der auf dem Rotwild montiert war, irgendwelche 50 Selle Italias usw
> 
> Und bis dato kann ich sagen ist der SQLab der beste den ich unterm Hintern hatte.
> ...


 
Einen Vergleich zum normalen Sqlab 611 hast du nicht ?


----------



## K3RMIT (6. Juni 2012)

ne leider nicht.
Ob's den active braucht?
Ich weiss es nicht, ich denke mittlerweile fast nicht. Meine Freundin die mir mal hinterher fuhr meinte das der Sattel sich kaum bewegt, also Seitneigungen macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (6. Juni 2012)

@RockyRider

Die Beschichtung wäre eigentlich nur ein "nice to have", vielmehr bin ich am CTB interessiert.
 Ob es wirklich was bringt?

Mal ne andre Frage. Wie lange hält der Sattel?

Habe meinen bereits sei 4 Jahren (Specialized Avatar). Jetzt knarzt ab und an das Gestell in der Sattelnase.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2012)

Der CTB?
Oder CTD (Climb- Trail- Downhill)?

Das ist nicht mehr als ein alter RP3.
Also 3 verschiedene Plattformstärken für 3 verschiedene Anforderungen.
Ob man das nutzt?
Ich schalte an meinem E1 noch nicht mal die Plattform zu wenn es bergauf geht.


----------



## Deichfräse (6. Juni 2012)

Bei der Kashima-Talas kann ich ein im Vergleich softeres Ansprechen durchaus bestätigen. Beim Dämpfer wird es sich ähnlich verhalten, ein direkter Vergleich zwischen dem XLS und dem XMS-Hinterbau wäre aber wenig objektiv.

Generell glaube ich, das weniger manchmal mehr ist - zumindest bei den ganzen Verstellmöglichkeiten, insbesondere ohne Remote.
Nehme ich das E1, dann fährt das schon recht anständig auch ohne Gabelabsenkung oder ProPedal den Berg hoch. Beides mehr oder weniger also ein nice to have.


----------



## Markusdr (6. Juni 2012)

Moin, 

wollt mich nur mal melden =). Sitz eher auf Rad als hier =).

Eine Frage habe ich zur Wartung aller Teile. Was muss man wirklich machen und was kann man als ungeübter Mensch selbst machen und wovon sollte man die Finger lassen?

Klar, ich checke meine Kette alle 4-5 Fahrte mal, wenn die durch ist kommt ne Neue und wenn die durch ist kommt ne neue + Kasette. Züge mache ich nach Bedarf und Luft in Reifen, Gabel und Dämpfer gucke ich auch mal nach. Ab und zu drehe ich das rad für ne Nacht um (für die Gabel). Ab und zu putz ich auch mal drüber, wenn es sein muss und schmiere die Kette neu. Das war's bisher. 

Was aber muss ich mit Gabel und Dämpfer tun? Lager? Gibt es dazu Anleitungen? Ich war der Meinung, dass Rocky da mal was geschrieben hatte, habs aber nicht wiedergefunden 

Gruß, Markus


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2012)

Als Faustformel für Kashima würde ich sagen: "Je mehr Dichtungen, desto mehr Kashima."


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich zerlege 2x im Jahr die Luftkammer des Dämpfers, und die Gabel komplett.

Die Luftkammer vom Dämpfer kann jeder, da gibt es sogar Videos von Fox zu.
Die Gabel sollte nicht jeder "befingern".

Außerdem zerlege ich den Hinterbau 1x im Jahr und schmiere alle Lager (auch von innen).

Das war es schon.

Ach ja:
Sowohl am X1, als auch am E1 kommt es durch die Art der Zugverlegung zum hinteren Schaltwerk schnell zur Schwergängigkeit.
Bei mir etwa 4 Wochen.
Ich habe am X1 den letzten Radius vorm Schaltwerk mit einer Umlenkrolle versehen.
Jetzt geht es dauerhaft(er) leicht.


----------



## Markusdr (6. Juni 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Gabel sollte nicht jeder "befingern".



Nicht jeder = Ich nicht? 
Früher hatte ich ne RS Judy, da war alles ganz leicht =). 
Sollte ich an der Gabel nix machen oder nur bestimmte Sachen nicht?

Ich sprüh ab und an mal nen Schuss Brunox drauf, kann man halten von was man will, aber alleine für die Dichtungen und die Wasserverdrengung ist es nicht schlecht (meine ich). Oder ist das ganz großer Müll?

Gruß, Markus


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2012)

Weil man bei der Gabel verschiedene Werkzeuge braucht, die nicht unbedingt in jedem Haushalt zur Standardausrüstung gehören.

Eine Kartusche zu öffnen bedarf außerdem etwas Erfahrung, von den verschiednen Ölen ganz zu schweigen.

Die Sache mit dem Brunox ist OK, halte ich für richtig.


----------



## luxaltera (6. Juni 2012)

Von der zugumlenkung würde ich gerne mal ein Photo sehen. Das fiel mit nämlich auch letztens auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (6. Juni 2012)

Ja meinte CTD


----------



## Orakel (6. Juni 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Sowohl am X1, als auch am E1 kommt es durch die Art der Zugverlegung zum hinteren Schaltwerk schnell zur Schwergängigkeit.
> Bei mir etwa 4 Wochen.
> (er) leicht.


kann ich an meinem X2 mit SRAM XO nicht feststellen


----------



## chicco81 (6. Juni 2012)

Jetzt hab ich mal paar richtige Bilder ins Album gemacht.


----------



## Markusdr (7. Juni 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Weil man bei der Gabel verschiedene Werkzeuge braucht, die nicht unbedingt in jedem Haushalt zur Standardausrüstung gehören.
> 
> Eine Kartusche zu öffnen bedarf außerdem etwas Erfahrung, von den verschiednen Ölen ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Die Sache mit dem Brunox ist OK, halte ich für richtig.




Soll heißen ich lass da lieber ganz die Finger von und lass das einmal im Jahr von Matthias machen? So viel bin ich ja nicht unterwegs. Fahre ja nur ca. 1000-1500km im Jahr =).

Gruß, Markus


----------



## thommy_b (8. Juni 2012)

moin allerseits,

kann mir jemand mal bitte kurz das gewicht von aktuellem x1 und e1 (jeweils pro) sagen. auf der rotwild hp gibt es die angabe ja leider nicht mehr...


----------



## chicco81 (8. Juni 2012)

Über die E1 Modele gibts so gut wie nix zu finden.


Rotwild R.X1 Pro (2012) = 12,95 kg (ohne Pedale)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juni 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Soll heißen ich lass da lieber ganz die Finger von und lass das einmal im Jahr von Matthias machen? So viel bin ich ja nicht unterwegs. Fahre ja nur ca. 1000-1500km im Jahr =).
> 
> Gruß, Markus



Lass das nach 1.000km mal von jemandem machen, der sich wirklich damit auskennt.
Auf der Seite von Toxo gab es mal eine Seite, auf der konnte man nachsehen, welcher Händler welche Schulung mitgemacht hat.
Und selbst wenn der Händler die Schulung absolviert hat, bedeuted das nicht, dass du z. B. Motoröl zur Schmierung bekommst, oder das hydrauliköl auf dich angepasst wird!


----------



## waldhase (10. Juni 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ach ja:
> Sowohl am X1, als auch am E1 kommt es durch die Art der Zugverlegung zum hinteren Schaltwerk schnell zur Schwergängigkeit.
> Bei mir etwa 4 Wochen.
> Ich habe am X1 den letzten Radius vorm Schaltwerk mit einer Umlenkrolle versehen.
> Jetzt geht es dauerhaft(er) leicht.



Mit 1,1 mm Edelstahl Schaltzüge habe ich super Erfahrungen gemacht. Vorher Brunos in die Schalthülle. Klingt vielleicht unorthodox, aber funktioniert.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juni 2012)

Habe auch schon 1,1er Züge gesucht.
Wo bekommst du die?


----------



## Orakel (10. Juni 2012)

die Originalen SRAM Trigger XO Schaltzüge sind 1,1.
Über Sport Import sind sie zuhaben


----------



## Forcierer. (10. Juni 2012)

Hi Rotwild Ritter,

ich verkaufe meinen Rotwild R.E.D DH Rahmen aus 2011 in M, da es mal wieder Zeit für was neues ist. Falls Interesse besteht, einfach PN an mich!


----------



## JHDVi (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen
Hier mein neustes Rotwild extra für mich gebaut.
Noch leichter wie mein RCC1.2R


----------



## JHDVi (10. Juni 2012)

Spaß beiseite.
Ich fahre schon seit 2006 eines der letzten RCC1.2R
Zur Zeit eigentlich fast nur noch umgebaut mit RR Reifen und Tri Aufsatz.

Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf ein leichtes 27,5" Racebike


----------



## Deichfräse (10. Juni 2012)

Ich habe bei mir die Low Friction Sealed Züge von Gore als Komplettsystem im Einsatz und kann bisher nicht klagen. Butterweiches schalten am Umwerfer und, bedingt durch die höhere Federspannung am XO-Schaltwerk, im Vergleich minimal höhere Bedienkräfte beim Schalten der Ritzel.
Schaltperformance ist wie am ersten Tag. Wenn´s so bleibt, ein Sorglospaket.


----------



## waldhase (10. Juni 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Habe auch schon 1,1er Züge gesucht.
> Wo bekommst du die?



Z.B. hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16374_Schaltzug-Hyper-Slick---Edelstahl-.html

oder beim gut sortierten Fachhändler, z.B. FunCorner in Hameln.


----------



## waldhase (10. Juni 2012)

chicco81 schrieb:


> Über die E1 Modele gibts so gut wie nix zu finden.
> 
> 
> Rotwild R.X1 Pro (2012) = 12,95 kg (ohne Pedale)



Keine Ahnung, ob das 2012er Modell einen großen Unterschied ausmacht, hier ein paar Infos zum 2011er Modell. 

http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/enduro/rotwild-e1-fs-advanced/a8047.html

Und in einer der letzten Bike Zeitschriften war ein Dauertest zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (10. Juni 2012)

War heute einer von euch auch da?

http://www.mtb-am-rursee.de/

Weil ich fast um die Ecke wohne, hab ich es auch mal probiert...
... naja bin zumindest angekommen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. Juni 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> War heute einer von euch auch da?
> 
> http://www.mtb-am-rursee.de/
> 
> ...



@heizer:
War heute auch da, allerdings erstmals nicht mit meinem RCC.:-/ 
Welche Strecke bist denn gefahren?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## heizer1980 (10. Juni 2012)

Dir 54 er, mir hats gereicht.
Ich habe den Stand von eifeltour gesehen, konnte jedoch keinen Fahrer sehen.


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Juni 2012)

War leider nicht da, da dienstlich verhindert. Ich war bei der ersten Auflage vor 2 Jahren dort. Bin da die 35 km-Runde gefahren. Technisch keine schwierige Strecke, schnelles Ding.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. Juni 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Dir 54 er, mir hats gereicht.
> Ich habe euren Stand gesehen, konnte jedoch keinen Fahrer sehen.



Waren ja auch mehr im "Hobbybereich" unterwegs.;-)
Unsere Teamfahrer waren heute nicht am Start. 
Neben mir (bin die 74km gefahren) ist Benni die 54km
gefahren (5. Platz) und Rene die kurze Distanz der Feuerwehrmeisterschaft
(hat den 9. Platz geschafft).


----------



## heizer1980 (10. Juni 2012)

Technisch hatte ich auch keine Herausvorderung, aber Konditionell und am Anstieg muss ich noch gewaltig an mir arbeiten.

@ Dirk
Welche bist Du gefahren und in welcher Zeit?
Benni habe ich gesehen, 5´ter respekt


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. Juni 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Technisch hatte ich auch keine Herausvorderung, aber Konditionell und am Anstieg muss ich noch gewaltig an mir arbeiten.
> 
> @ Dirk
> Welche bist Du gefahren und in welcher Zeit?
> Benni habe ich gesehen, 5´ter respekt



Bin die 74km gefahren, gebraucht habe ich 4.11h!
Nicht sooooo schnell, aber für meine eingeschränkten
Trainingsmöglichkeiten bin ich zu Frieden!;-)
Hatte gehofft die 4 Stunden zu schaffen, lag nach der ersten Runde 
auch im Plan (1.58h), musste dann aber wegen einsetzender Krämpfe 
etwas langsamer machen. :-(


----------



## bohaim (10. Juni 2012)

Ola,

Ich hätt mal ne Frage zu Variostützen... bzw. der Zugverlegung...
Hat die jeder am Oberrohr verlegt, oder kann man das evtl. auch (wie die anderen Züge) irgendwie mit am Unterrohr verlegen?


----------



## heizer1980 (10. Juni 2012)

Sorry Jürgen, sehe gerade dass es garnicht euer Stand war. Liegt wohl an zu viel Sonne heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kahuna (10. Juni 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> Ola,
> 
> Ich hätt mal ne Frage zu Variostützen... bzw. der Zugverlegung...
> Hat die jeder am Oberrohr verlegt, oder kann man das evtl. auch (wie die anderen Züge) irgendwie mit am Unterrohr verlegen?



Ich habe meinen Zug verlängert und dann parallel am Unterrohr verlegt, da mein C1 keine Möglichkeit am Oberrohr hat.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## bohaim (10. Juni 2012)

Hab ein Red3 und da eben auch keine "ordentliche" Möglichkeit das zu verlegen...
Was für eine Stütze hast du denn?
Und wie hast du es verlängert bzw. wie lang muss es etwa sein?
Wie genau hast du es am Unterrohr dann festgemacht?
Merci!


----------



## kahuna (10. Juni 2012)

Ich habe eine Blacx Jewel AM AIR, die hat einen normalen Schaltzug für den Remote. Ich habe mir bei Ebay einen Nokonschaltzug und eine Jagwire Schaltaußenhülle geholt und damit den Originalzug ersetzt. Den habe ich nicht extra abgemessen sondern mit kleinen Kabelbindern am Schaltzug für den Umwerfer befestigt und dann entsprechend abgelängt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schmittler (10. Juni 2012)

Mein R1 lebt noch immer, heute durfte es ein wenig im Dreck spielen:


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juni 2012)

Gore habe ich auch schon oft gefahren.
Haben immer funktioniert, über Jahre gleiche Schaltperformance.
Ich warte noch auf die biegsamere "Light"- Version.
Jackwire L3 ist jetzt drin und macht einen potenten Eindruck.

Derzeit bereitet mir mein E1 VIEL Freude, jeden Tag!
Über 1.200hm mache ich mir überhaupt keinen Kopp, trotz VAN......


----------



## TrailProf (11. Juni 2012)

So, wieder zurück aus dem sonnigen Vinschgau.
War der erste RICHTIGE Härtetest für's X1 und muss sagen: Respekt !
Konnte diesmal Passagen fahren an denen ich bei letzten Mal noch verweigert habe.
Erster Tag, Annaberger Böden (Alles im Flow):






Zweiter Tag, Teil des Vinschger Höhenweges (Gute Aussichten):





Dritter Tag, Vierer Trail (was zu Fressen für die Federung):





Vierter Tag, Furkelhütte mit 4'er Almweg (von Allem etwas):
- Trailspass





- teilweise nur mit Schiebung machbar:






Fünter Tag=Ruhetag (mit Sunny Benny Trail per Seilbahn bergauf)

Sechster Tag, Holly Hansen (the holy Trail)





Schön war's, das X1 hat mich rundum begeistert, auch wenn das tiefe Tretlager etwas schnell aufsetzt und sich nun eine neue "Schaltgasse" am größten Blatt befindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (11. Juni 2012)

@Kahuna
Wie macht sich die Blacx bei dir? Nachdem die Kronolog ja doch ziemliche "Kinderkrankheiten" an den Tag legt ist die bei mir erst einmal vom Wunschzettel gestrichen. Die Blacx wäre halt eine Alternative.

@Trail-Prof
Die Bilder wecken Begehrlichkeiten!!!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. Juni 2012)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Mein R1 lebt noch immer, heute durfte es ein wenig im Dreck spielen:



Salve!

Super Foto

LG. GKR


----------



## RCC03-Biker (11. Juni 2012)

@TrailProf:

Anneberg Böden (Klasiker) und Holy Hansen sind wirklich traumhaft.
Wie fandest Du den Sunny Benny? Seid ihr auch mal von St. Martin über Ratschill runter gefahren?
Zugtrail habts ausgelassen? Der ist auch super...
Jägersteig und dann abfahrt über Montani ebenso...

Eine Woche ist fast zu wenig um alles zu fahren. Deshalb tun wir ab und zu shuttlen, damit wir zwei Abfahrten am Tag haben.


----------



## hotchili001 (11. Juni 2012)

*Der Rhein-Hunsrück-Marathon in Rhens war mal wieder SPITZE!!!*


----------



## TrailProf (11. Juni 2012)

@ RCC03-Biker

Ja stimmt, ist einfach unschaffbar in einer Woche alles zu fahren. Andererseits ist's aber auch gut so, so reichts für ein paar Urlaube.

Sunny Benny fand ich sehr gut, einige Passagen sind schon recht verblockt und für meine "Flachland-Fahrkünste" noch gerade so machbar. Wir sind allerdings nicht die Variante über Ratschill gefahren. (Die ist ja stellenweise etwas heftiger)
Zugtrail, Jägersteig und ein paar Touren am Reschensee kommen dann evtl. nächstes Jahr.

Shuttle/Seilbahnmäßig wars für mich "das erste Mal", und wurde daher noch nicht so exzessiv genutzt.

Vinschgau ist auf jeden Fall immer eine Reise wert und das Wetter ist ne echte Bank


----------



## 2014macHartmann (11. Juni 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> War heute einer von euch auch da?
> 
> http://www.mtb-am-rursee.de/
> 
> ...




Ja... und war sogar von mir selbst überrascht!!!
Das erste mal seit 6+ Jahren wieder aufm Rad und in der kleinen Runde38km gleich mal auf Platz 7 unter den Herren...  38km Ges. ists der 27te!! mit 1:47:21



heizer1980 schrieb:


> Technisch hatte ich auch keine Herausvorderung, aber Konditionell und am Anstieg muss ich noch gewaltig an mir arbeiten.
> 
> @ Dirk
> Welche bist Du gefahren und in welcher Zeit?
> Benni habe ich gesehen, 5´ter respekt


Ja die Anstiege waren schon ordentlich...



Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Bin die 74km gefahren, gebraucht habe ich 4.11h!
> Nicht sooooo schnell, aber für meine eingeschränkten
> Trainingsmöglichkeiten bin ich zu Frieden!;-)
> Hatte gehofft die 4 Stunden zu schaffen, lag nach der ersten Runde
> ...


Ahhh das hört sich nicht nach Spaß an. ;(

@TrailProf: Das sieht mir nach jeder menge Spaß aus  Schick 

@Schmittler: Schönes Wild


----------



## kahuna (11. Juni 2012)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> @Kahuna
> Wie macht sich die Blacx bei dir? Nachdem die Kronolog ja doch ziemliche "Kinderkrankheiten" an den Tag legt ist die bei mir erst einmal vom Wunschzettel gestrichen. Die Blacx wäre halt eine Alternative.



Sie war bei mir noch nicht so richtig im Einsatz, ich war bis jetzt nur im Flachland unterwegs. Nächste Woche geht es in die Alpen, dann kann ich mehr sagen. Was ich jetzt schon sagen kann: die Bedienung ist etwas umständlicher als bei meiner alten KindShock.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Deichfräse (11. Juni 2012)

Danke erstmal! Die KindShock LEV wäre auch denkbar, kommt aber wohl leider erst im August zu den Händlern.


----------



## BenniH27 (11. Juni 2012)

Coole Bilder hier im Thread! Action Pics gibts von mir evtl. nach den Cube Bike Days!

Um trotzdem etwas beizutragen. Hier ein paar Pics von heute nach einer kleinen Upgradeaction. Neu sind der Crankbrothers Cobalt 11 in 700mm (schon krass was 15mm weniger Rise und 9° Back an der Sitzposition ändern... gefällt mir glaub gut!!), die roten Ergon GA1 EVO und die Bionicon C. Guide V.02, welche sich noch in der Praxis beweisen muss! Geplant ist dann noch eine neue Sattelstütze, allerdings hab auch ich den Gedanken die CB Kronolog zu kaufen erstmal wieder verworfen...


----------



## TOM4 (11. Juni 2012)

fährst du ohne kettenstrebenschutz?!

sonst gefällts mir gut, vor allem ist diese gecleante optik mit den matchmakern (heissen die so?) schon eine sehr fesche sache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Juni 2012)

wie heißt der der trail, der bei der liteville- trailtrophy 2010 in latsch  sonntags zum abschluss als endurorennen gefahren wurde?


----------



## BenniH27 (11. Juni 2012)

Ich bin bisher immer mit dem Schutz von Rotwild gefahren... Nachdem ich jetzt die Kettenführung installiert habe, hab ich den Schutz erstmal abgemacht, weil er zu lang ist. Wahrscheinlich schneide ich mir meinen ganz alten Neopren-Schutz zu und mach den erstmal wieder hin, der original Rotwild ist mir zu Schade zum Kürzen...
Jo die Matchmaker sind ne feine Sache... hab noch ein paar in schwarz rumliegen, aber ich finde das Silber gar nicht mal schlecht... Also falls jemand Interesse hat ^^


----------



## Deichfräse (11. Juni 2012)

Jetzt noch die goldenen Eloxal-Teile der Joplin gegen rote tauschen und dann bleibst du farblich relativ sauber.

Die Bremsleitung nach hinten ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Die verläuft doch normal am Unterrohr und dann über die linke Kettenstrebe zum Bremssattel. Bei einer ähnlichen Montagevariante (allerdings an einem Giant Reign bei einem Kollegen) hat es die mal ziemlich heftig geknickt und dann ist die irgendwie komplett aufgegangen. Musste getauscht werden und wurde dann etwas anders verlegt.


----------



## BenniH27 (11. Juni 2012)

Sattelstütze steht sowieso als nächstes an... 
Ja das mit der Bremsleitung hat mich letztin auch gewundert... Muss mein Händler beim Einbau übersehen haben. Wollte sie schon anders legen, allerdings ist sie für untenrum etzwas zu kurz...


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Juni 2012)

Bei allen Leitungen unterm Tretlager: Luft aus dem Dämpfer, Hinterbau zusammenfahren und dann montieren!


----------



## heizer1980 (11. Juni 2012)

> Die Bremsleitung nach hinten ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Die verläuft  doch normal am Unterrohr und dann über die linke Kettenstrebe zum  Bremssattel. Bei einer ähnlichen Montagevariante (allerdings an einem  Giant Reign bei einem Kollegen) hat es die mal ziemlich heftig geknickt  und dann ist die irgendwie komplett aufgegangen. Musste getauscht werden  und wurde dann etwas anders verlegt.



Und es gibt sehr schnell Scheuerstellen am Sattelrohr. Sieht innerhalb kürzester Zeit übel aus an der Stelle, hatte ich an einem Bulls Copperhaed Fully.


----------



## camaroracer (11. Juni 2012)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Danke erstmal! Die KindShock LEV wäre auch denkbar, kommt aber wohl leider erst im August zu den Händlern.


 

Habe meine KindShock LEV vor 2 Wochen bei GoCycle gekauft.
Sieht am X2 super clean aus und funktioniert besser als alle anderen Variostützen die ich bisher hatte (Joplin, RockShox, X-Fusion Hilo).
Die Crank Brothers Kronolog hatte ich eine Woche. War eine technische Nullnummer . Trotz akribisch genauer Zugeinstellung und Montage keine einwandfreie Klemmung und erhebliche Abnutzung der Klemmflächen. Auf Grund der Bauhöhe der Verstellmechanik auch nur bei eher kleinerer Rahmenhöhe im Verhältnis zur Schrittlänge zu nutzen. 

Gruß Bernd

PS : Nur mal so auf die Schnelle  Vorstellung folgt.


----------



## TOM4 (12. Juni 2012)

Dann möcht ich aber bitte auch gleich ein foto von deinem auto sehen! oder hat dein username nix damit zu tun?


----------



## waldhase (12. Juni 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob das 2012er Modell einen großen Unterschied ausmacht, hier ein paar Infos zum 2011er Modell.
> 
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/enduro/rotwild-e1-fs-advanced/a8047.html
> 
> Und in einer der letzten Bike Zeitschriften war ein Dauertest zu finden.



...war in der 6/2012 Bike, allerdings die Edition Variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich habe meine hintere Bremsleitung auch unterm Oberrohr verlegt, allerdings dann weiter unter der Sitzstrebe. Bei Verlegung unter dem Unterrohr trat das Problem auf, dass beim Einfedern der Abstand zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstrebe größer wird und deshalb die Leitung am Bremssattel abknickte. Länger durfte die Leitung aber nicht sein, weil sie sonst in die Speichen reichen würde, weil sie einst so eng gewickelt war, dass sie sich nicht kurvenfrei verlegen ließ ohne Zuhilfenahme diverser Kabelbinder. Und da wollte ich doch leiber die cleane Optik. Das Scheuern am Sitzrohr verhindere ich durch Rahmenschützer


----------



## bohaim (12. Juni 2012)

Ich bräuchte hier nochmal ein wenig die "Orakel" Fähigkeiten/Wissen von euch...

Was sind beim X2 Rahmen die Unterschiede zwischen dem 2011er und dem 2012er. (Außer der Lackierung... ; )

Und gibts schon irgendwelche News bezüglich 2013 was sich da mit dem X2 tun wird?

Merci!


----------



## Mainbiker363 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich bräuchte die Maße des RP2 Dämpfers am X1, sprich Einbaulänge und Hub (glaube ich)

Danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juni 2012)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte die Maße des RP2 Dämpfers am X1, sprich Einbaulänge und Hub (glaube ich)
> 
> Danke



Am 2010er X1 200/50mm, Buchsen 22/8mm


----------



## at021971 (12. Juni 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> ...Was sind beim X2 Rahmen die Unterschiede zwischen dem 2011er und dem 2012er. (Außer der Lackierung... ; )
> 
> Und gibts schon irgendwelche News bezüglich 2013 was sich da mit dem X2 tun wird?


 
Wohl keine. Dürfte sich äußerlich feststellbares außer der Farbe nichts geändert haben.

Zu den 2013er Modellen ist bisher nichts bekannt. Erste Hinweise gibt es meist nach der Händlervorstellung einige Wochen vor der Eurobike.


----------



## SirRHadfield (12. Juni 2012)

Kann man denn an der X0-Bremse den Anschluß der Leitung nicht drehen? Wenn die Leitung dann so hoch geht ist die Montage nach unten tatsächlich unangenehm.

Die cguide hab ich gestern auch mal montiert, ich bin überascht, wie leise das Teil ist, ich hatte aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen, die ich vor Urzeiten mal mit einer AmazingTools-Kettenführung gemacht ahtte befürchtet, es würde rattern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juni 2012)

SirHadfield:
Prüf mal, ob deine neue Kettenführung so weit auslenken kann, dass du sie mit der Kurbel erwischen könntest.
Dann nämlich knack- Neubestellung!

Bastel dir ggf. einen Anschlag aus Kabelbindern.


----------



## SirRHadfield (12. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich ganz außen in den Gängen bin habe ich einen knappen cm Abstand, habe sie mal von Hand weiter rausgezogen und getreten, dann wandert sie von selbst gleich wieder deutlich weiter rein als die Kurbel kann.

Werde aber trotzdem nochmal den dritten Hosenträger anbringen, wie ihn mittlerweile sogar Bionicon empfiehlt:


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juni 2012)

das hätten die Jungs mal früher empfehlen sollen, jetzt liegt das Ding irgendwo einsam im Wald und weint....


----------



## SirRHadfield (12. Juni 2012)

Hattest Du es nicht noch um den Bowdenzug hängen?

Denn wenn die "Fähnchen" abreißen müßte es ja am Zug bleiben, ich hab vorsichtshalber gleich mal noch kleine Kabelbinder angebracht um es auf dem Zug zu sichern...


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juni 2012)

nein, anderes Bike ohne Bowdenzug


----------



## Orakel (12. Juni 2012)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Danke erstmal! Die KindShock LEV wäre auch denkbar, kommt aber wohl leider erst im August zu den Händlern.


An der bin ich auch dran, laut meinem Händler Lieferbar.


----------



## Orakel (12. Juni 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte hier nochmal ein wenig die "Orakel" Fähigkeiten/Wissen von euch...
> 
> Was sind beim X2 Rahmen die Unterschiede zwischen dem 2011er und dem 2012er. (Außer der Lackierung... ; )
> 
> ...


Das 2012er Modell hat hinten eine PMaufnahme für die Disc.
Für 2013 weiss ich auch (noch) nicht, müsste ich auspendeln  oder in den Eingeweihten eines Fisches lesen


----------



## camaroracer (12. Juni 2012)

PS : Nur mal so auf die Schnelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vorstellung folgt.




TOM4 schrieb:


> Dann möcht ich aber bitte auch gleich ein foto von deinem auto sehen! oder hat dein username nix damit zu tun?


 


Na ja, das habe ich jetzt von meiner Faulheit mir für ein neues Forum nicht auch einen neuen Usernamen zu auszudenken   .







Mein Bike : X2 2012 in  Farbe new brown




Kindshock LEV




Bernd, 44 Jahre.
Ich stamme von der Bergstrasse und drehe eigentlich schon die letzten 20 Jahre meine Runden an Frankenstein und Melibokus.
War nach Knorpelschäden in beiden Knien mit folgenden OPs 4 Jahre ohne Bike.
Letztes Jahr wieder Aufbautraining mit einem Rotwild T1 hybrid 29" Pedelec.
Seit 1 Monat mit dem X2 unterwegs.
So langsam kommt die Kondition wieder aber ich lasse es jetzt eher ein wenig ruhiger angehen.

Man sieht sich . . .


----------



## Mainbiker363 (12. Juni 2012)

@RockyRider

Vielen Dank

Habe mir jetzt den CTD bestellt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juni 2012)

na dann berichte mal, bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (12. Juni 2012)

Ja, mach ich. Denke das wird so ca. 2 Wochen noch dauern.

Bekomme den Dämpfer voraussichtlich ende nächster Woche, bin dann aber für 1 Woche in Indien.
Aber dann.....


----------



## Deichfräse (12. Juni 2012)

@Orakel
In welchem Shop? Kannst auch gern per PM antworten. Ansonsten haben meine Recherchen jetzt ergeben, dass ich mit etwas Glück in der nächsten Woche eine LEV bekomme. Wäre dann die lange Version mit 150mm Absenkung.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (12. Juni 2012)

@ Orakel
wie zufrieden bist Du mit deiner Magura MT6? 
Ich will meine RX ersetzen und habe ein gutes Angebot für die MT6 von einem Händler von mir erhalten.
Schwanke gerade irgendwie zwischen Magura MT 2/6 und Shimano SLX/XT


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich würde die XT nehmen, trotz vieler Jahre Magura.


----------



## hotchili001 (12. Juni 2012)

Und hier noch mal ein Rotwild in Aktion!!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (13. Juni 2012)

@Rocky
bis ich das Angebot zur MT6 bekommen habe, war ich schon eher Richtung XT. Nur meinte der Händler, dass diese einen sehr harten Druckpunkt hätte und sich nicht so schön dosieren lässt. Dadurch bin ich jetzt wieder ins grübeln gekommen. Hätte schon gerne eine Bremse, die sich auch vernünftig dosieren lässt.
Nicht so digital wie die RX. Entweder Bremspower oder nix. Dazwischen gibt es ja bei der Bremse nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Kiefer (13. Juni 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> @Rocky
> bis ich das Angebot zur MT6 bekommen habe, war ich schon eher Richtung XT. Nur meinte der Händler, dass diese einen sehr harten Druckpunkt hätte und sich nicht so schön dosieren lässt. Dadurch bin ich jetzt wieder ins grübeln gekommen. Hätte schon gerne eine Bremse, die sich auch vernünftig dosieren lässt.
> Nicht so digital wie die RX. Entweder Bremspower oder nix. Dazwischen gibt es ja bei der Bremse nicht wirklich was.


 

Schau mal hier.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=584439&highlight=shimano


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juni 2012)

Dein Händler verient vielleicht an der magura mehr, aber der Rest seiner Aussage ist einfach falsch.
Fahr die XT mal, wirst sehen.
Selbst eine Saint kann man dosieren.

Das die RX Kacke ist weiß jeder, habe die Dinger im Neuzustand verkauft.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (13. Juni 2012)

Servus RCC03-biker....    muss hier RockyRider66 beipflichten, ich hatte früher eine XT-Bremse, die war wirklich absolut klasse. Das Rad habe ich verkauft, daher habe ich die Bremse nicht mehr. 

Die RX war von der Bremspower (für mich) ok, sie hat aber fast immer geschliffen und gequitscht. Bin dann zu Magura gewechselt, die Bremsen sind absolut super. Fahre die Marta und die MT6, beide sind absolut tauglich, ausreichend Bremskraft und gute Dosierbarkeit. 

Bei der MT6 habe ich habe ich das Gefühl, dass sie jedesmal 2 bis drei Bremsungen braucht um warm zu werden....

Mein Freund fährt die neue XT, klasse...   er ist extrem begeistert. Ich habe die auch mal getestet und ich könnte nichts negatives sagen.

Du machst bei beiden nichts verkehrt...   klasse finde ich die Möglichkeit Bremsgriff und Schalthebel bei der XT an eine Schelle zu klemmen, sieht aufgeräumt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowman_NA (13. Juni 2012)

ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus einem anderen thread...

"servus,
ich hab die aktuelle shimano xt am C2 und bin begeistert. super  ergonomischer bremshebel wie ich finde. und mit der bremsleistung bin  ich auch sehr zufrieden."

snowman


----------



## RCC03-Biker (13. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Antworten
Vielleicht sollte ich mir die XT doch noch mal genauer anschauen. 
Will mir jedenfalls jetzt eine Bremse holen, die ich dann auch am Enduro fahren kann, wenn ich dann im Winter umbaue.
Falls es doch die XT wird, werde ich mir dann die Bremse selber hin bauen. Dann würde es auch noch etws billiger werden (die MT6 würde ich inkl. Montage billiger bekommen als wie ich sie im Internet bekommen würde). Kann ja nicht so schwer sein.

Bevor es demnächst nach Livigno geht brauch ich jedenfalls eine g'scheite Bremse

Hatte mir übrigens auch überlegt mir die LEV zu holen. Aber nachdem ja die Lieferzeiten andauernd nach hinen wandern hab ich mich jetzt doch für die Reverb entschieden.


----------



## Snowman_NA (13. Juni 2012)

by the way...habe heute feedback von matthias wg. der lackrisse/abplatzer am tretlager bekommen. der hauptrahmen soll getauscht werden. allerdings ist grad kein L-rahmen auf lager...


----------



## 2014macHartmann (13. Juni 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten
> Vielleicht sollte ich mir die XT doch noch mal genauer anschauen.
> Will mir jedenfalls jetzt eine Bremse holen, die ich dann auch am Enduro fahren kann, wenn ich dann im Winter umbaue.
> Falls es doch die XT wird, werde ich mir dann die Bremse selber hin bauen. Dann würde es auch noch etws billiger werden (die MT6 würde ich inkl. Montage billiger bekommen als wie ich sie im Internet bekommen würde). Kann ja nicht so schwer sein.
> ...



Oder was ich dir auch empfehlen kann sind die leckeren XTR 


 das Cockpit: 

 und zu guter Letzt 


 *Fahrbericht  Shimano XTR Trail Scheibenbremse (BL-M988 / BR-M985)*



Ich bin einfach nur begeistert!!!!! mir fehlen die Worte. Der Beitrag spiegelt es genauso wieder wie ich es nicht besser hätte beschreiben können


----------



## TOM4 (13. Juni 2012)

hast du die trail oder die mormale xtr?


----------



## RCC03-Biker (13. Juni 2012)

Den Bericht habe ich heute mittag auch gelesen. Daher geht die Tendenz aber eher zur XT. Die XTR is mir ehrlich gesagt scho a bisserl teuer gegenüber der XT. Aber mal schaun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (13. Juni 2012)

@Deichfräse
bei meinem Hausundhofhändler, der nur zweimal die Woche aufhat.
Die Aussage von ihm mit der Verfügbarkeit der LEV war vor 3Wochen, zwischenzeitlich war er im Urlaub, muss noch mal nachfragen.
@RCC03-Biker
bin mit der MT6 jetzt sehr zufrieden, Bremspower mit 203vorne riesig,180er Disc hinten passt auch. An den Druckpunkt hab ich mich zuerst gewöhnen müssen, nach 4J. Hope. Er ist weicher, "trotzdem"gut zu Dosieren, nur das Entlüften der hinteren Bremse war Mühsam und hat etwas mehr Zeit in Anspruchgenommen, die vordere war nach dem kürzen der Leitung von anfang an perfekt. Mit dem Maguramatchmaker für SRAM Trigger ist auch das Cokpit aufgeräumt.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (13. Juni 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> hast du die trail oder die mormale xtr?



Trail mit 180er Scheiben!


----------



## waldhase (13. Juni 2012)

Heute erzählt mir ein Freund, dass ein Händler ihm eine Ultegra 10fach Kette auf sein X1 gezogen hat (er hatte wohl keine andere da). Ist das nach euren Erfahrungen unbedenklich?


----------



## hotchili001 (13. Juni 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Heute erzählt mir ein Freund, dass ein Händler ihm eine Ultegra 10fach Kette auf sein X1 gezogen hat (er hatte wohl keine andere da). Ist das nach euren Erfahrungen unbedenklich?


 

*10 fach Ketten laufen bei 9 fach Schaltungen hervorragend!*
*Die Schaltvorgänge gehen wesentlich schneller!!!*

*Ich fahre schon seit einem Jahr Wippermann 10-fach Ketten bei mir!!*


----------



## waldhase (13. Juni 2012)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *10 fach Ketten laufen bei 9 fach Schaltungen hervorragend!*
> *Die Schaltvorgänge gehen wesentlich schneller!!!*
> 
> *Ich fahre schon seit einem Jahr Wippermann 10-fach Ketten bei mir!!*



Das X1 hat eine 10fach Schaltung....


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. Juni 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Das X1 hat eine 10fach Schaltung....


Salve!
Jetzt haben wir Dich

Wieso sollte es bedenklich sein auf ein 10-fach System eine 10-fach Kette aufzuziehen? 

Der Kette ist es (fast) egal ob sie auf dem Rennrad oder dem MTB Dienst zieht...auf dem MTB ist es nicht so langweilig...

Deine Frage habe ich genauso interpretiert wie hotchili001...


Und bestell mal beständig schönes Biker-Wetter

LG, GKR


----------



## Meta Baron (14. Juni 2012)

N'Abend zusammen!

Habe eine RubberQueen 2.2 UST und einen MountainKing II Protection bestellt und gestern bekommen. Jetzt habe ich hier im Forum Bilder gesehen, auf denen, zumindest auf der RQ (ob jetzt UST-Ausführung, weiß ich nicht), ganz fett drauf stand "Handmade in Germany" plus Deutschlandflagge. Das soll wohl DER Hinweis darauf sein, dass es sich um die BCC-Mischung handelt.

So, auf der Verpackung stand das bei mir auch alles drauf, auf dem Reifen jedoch muss man das "Made in Germany" schon suchen. Ist dann relativ klein irgendwo auf der Flanke aufgedruckt.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das vielleicht einfach nur auf einen 2011er Reifen hinweist? Die BCC-Mischung wird's ja wohl hoffentlich sein ...


----------



## Kiefer (14. Juni 2012)

Meta Baron schrieb:


> N'Abend zusammen!
> 
> Habe eine RubberQueen 2.2 UST und einen MountainKing II Protection bestellt und gestern bekommen. Jetzt habe ich hier im Forum Bilder gesehen, auf denen, zumindest auf der RQ (ob jetzt UST-Ausführung, weiß ich nicht), ganz fett drauf stand "Handmade in Germany" plus Deutschlandflagge. Das soll wohl DER Hinweis darauf sein, dass es sich um die BCC-Mischung handelt.
> 
> ...



Ich denke das ist bei Conti von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich.
Bei meinem Race King 2.2 ist auch das "Handemade in Germany" groß in Farbe aufgedruckt. Beim X-King 2.4 ist der Schriftzug relativ klein in der Seitenwand eingepresst.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juni 2012)

Germany= Korbach= BCC


----------



## Meta Baron (15. Juni 2012)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldtroll (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
mal ne kurze Frage: Kann an der bestehenden Formula Bremse auch nur die Bremsscheibe und Beläge getauscht werden, zb. auf Shimano xt? Oder muss ich da alles abwerfen und komplett montieren?
Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Juni 2012)

Du kannst die quitschenden Formula Scheiben ohne Weiteres gegen die von Shimano austauschen.
Du wärst nicht der erste.....


----------



## bohaim (15. Juni 2012)

Nimm die XT Scheiben SM-RT 86 und Trickstuff Beläge...funzt prima zusammen.
Könnte dir auch eine XT- IceTec, Scheibe (180mm) anbieten...wenn du Interesse hast ; )



Und aus Neugier, die neuen Formula Spider Scheiben, hat die schon jemand ausporbiert?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Juni 2012)

hast du noch einer 180er in 6-Loch?


----------



## bohaim (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Jep, habe eine Bremsscheibe XT SM-RT86M 180mm 6-Loch, quasi neuwertig...
(da vorne auf 203mm getauscht...)


----------



## Waldtroll (15. Juni 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Jep, habe eine Bremsscheibe XT SM-RT86M 180mm 6-Loch, quasi neuwertig...
> (da vorne auf 203mm getauscht...)


  Hallo,
hätte schon Interesse, kannst mir ja mal nen Preis per PN zukommen lassen.
Gruß


----------



## K3RMIT (15. Juni 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> Nimm die XT Scheiben SM-RT 86 und Trickstuff Beläge...funzt prima zusammen.
> Könnte dir auch eine XT- IceTec, Scheibe (180mm) anbieten...wenn du Interesse hast ; )
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ich und funzen, sind sauteuer und ich kann dir nur die Hope empfehlen. Da quitscht garnix mehr, ich musste umstellen auf formula weil die Hope mit centerlock Adapter nicht mehr passten.


----------



## Knaller2010 (16. Juni 2012)

Uiuiuiui - ich komme gerade von unser "Kurz-Runde" zurück und bin seit langem mal wieder das R1er gefahren - das wäre fast ins Auge gegangen, denn ich habe mich ziemlich an mein X2er gewöhnt und die Grenzen sind beim R1er schon wesentlich früher erreicht...

Klettermäßig geht das R1er aber dann schon besser... 

Ich freue mich schon auf Daun (September) - irgendjemand auch dabei?

Greetz

Knaller2010


----------



## TOM4 (16. Juni 2012)

Mir gings heute genauso! bin in puncto grenzen auch das x1 gewöhnt und heute mal wieder eine schnelle frÜhmorgenrunde mit dem r1 gefahren und da merkt wirklich einen deutlichen unterschied! Aber wie du sagst, der vrotrieb ist schon was anderes und ich muss sagen ich hab mich doch glatt neu verliebt!
Werd jetzt wieder öfter mit dem r1 unterwegs sein!
Da hab ich für mich selbst auch wieder festgestellt, das ich doch beide "welten" brauch/will. Die schnelle cc welt und die "gemütliche" verspielte, nicht auf jede sekunde achtende all mountain welt!
Und wenn ich mal gar keine mtb welt möchte, dann gibt's da ja auch noch die schmalreifen strassenwelt!

Gruß tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (16. Juni 2012)

die KS LEV (31,6/385mm)ist mal bestellt, Lieferzeit beim Ampel auf Gelb 2Wochen.
Erfahrungsberichte werden gepostet.


----------



## bohaim (16. Juni 2012)

Kurze Frage...
Kann man bei nem X2 ein Ausfallende für "normale" Schnellspanner (glaube 9mm) hinten bekommen, oder geht das nicht?


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Juni 2012)

logo!
Da kannst du dann auch die 10mm TruBolt weiterfahren.
Musst nur eine längere Achse MIT Mutter kaufen.
Ist in meinen Augen sinnvoller weil man verschiedene Laufräder einfach tauschen kann.

Ich glaub die sind dann silber


----------



## bohaim (16. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab nen Easton Haven LRS, hinten eben mit ganz normalem Schnellspanner (das sind ja 9mm oder?)
Will also kein DT Swiss System oder so nutzen.
Und das X2 hat ja hinten 10mm oder?

Also kann ich meinen LRS ganz normal nutzen?
(Frag nur nochmal nach, will nur auf Nummer sicher gehen...


----------



## Vincy (16. Juni 2012)

Es gibt da beide Varianten: Thru bolt oder Schnellspanner.
Vorne ist 9mm, Hinten ist 10mm. 
Deinen LRS kannst da weiter verwenden, ggfls die Ausfallenden-Einsätze/Schaltauge (MDI) austauschen.
http://www.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/all-mountain/rx2-fs?layout=item
http://www.rotwild.de/index.php/de/technologie/mdi-3d-dropouts
http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.php?list=ZUBEH%D6R_ERSATZTEILE


----------



## Deichfräse (16. Juni 2012)

Hab´ die LEV 435mm/150mm auch geordert. Soll wohl Anfang der nächsten Woche ausgeliefert werden. Laut Info auf der Seite war zwar 1-3 Tage für die Versandabwicklung angezeigt, aber nach telefonischer Rückfrage kam dann eben der Auslieferungstermin in der kommenden Woche. Hoffe das bleibt so!
Bericht folgt dann ebenfalls.

Jetzt geht´s erstmal fix nach Willingen. Morgen startet der Junior mal wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Juni 2012)

Info für alle E1- Fahrer:

Ich habe den original RP2 von 2011 gegen einen RP23 von 2012 ausgetauscht.
Man sieht kaum, dass die 2012er eine kleinere Luftkammer haben als die 2011er.
Dass es für 216er Dämpfer XV1 und XV2 Kammern gibt wie beim 190- 200er war mir nicht bekannt.

Das macht im Durchmesser 2mm aus.
Resultat: Bei gleichem Druck bleibt der sag gleich. Man nutzt aber am Ende etwa 5- 8mm weniger Hub.

Sonst habe ich den Hub auf meinen Hometrails immer so gut wie ausgenutzt, ohne einen Durchschlag zu spüren.

Schwere Fahrer könnten sich über die Option einer Volumenverkleinerung freuen.
Das kann man ja selbst, ohne neue Kammer kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (16. Juni 2012)

Hast Du den RP23 mit Cashima Beschichtung ?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (16. Juni 2012)

Habe mir den CTD Dish bestellt. Weis nur nicht ob ich nen Fehler gemacht habe. Den gab es nur mit dieser Cashima Beschichtung, aber die Luftkammer gab es "normal" und in einer XV Ausführung. Ich habe den Standard bestellt. Hätte ich vielleicht doch die XV Variante nehmen sollen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Juni 2012)

Ja, habe Fucushima- Beschichtung.

Beim CDT gibt es doch keine unterschiedlichen gehäuse mehr.
Da wird alles üner die Spacer im Inneren geregelt, kannst du also was rausnehmen.

Dafür ist das Gehäuse oben aber grßer geworden!
Passt das unter die Hebel?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (17. Juni 2012)

Hm, habe das Bike zum Händler und er hat alles erfasst.

Weist Du was über Dish und XV?


----------



## jellybelly (17. Juni 2012)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> Und hier noch mal ein Rotwild in Aktion!!


 
*Hallo Rotwild Ritter,*

*ich hatte gestern in Willingen zwei Mann mit diesen geilen schwarzen Fiat-Rotwild Teamtrikots gesehen!*
*Weis von Euch jemand,ob und wo man die Trikots kaufen kann!?*
*Bei Rotwild am Stand hingen jedenfalls keine!!*

*Gruß an Alle,*

*                                       Jellybelly*


----------



## Snowman_NA (17. Juni 2012)

servus,

war heute gegen 14 uhr am fuchstanz unterhalb vom großen feldberg.
da standen einige rotwild´s. und auch unterwegs habe ich noch nie so viele rotwild´s gesehen. 
war da jemand von euch ausm forum dabei?

grüße
florian


----------



## TOM4 (17. Juni 2012)

jellybelly schrieb:


> *Hallo Rotwild Ritter,*
> 
> *ich hatte gestern in Willingen zwei Mann mit diesen geilen schwarzen Fiat-Rotwild Teamtrikots gesehen!*
> *Weis von Euch jemand,ob und wo man die Trikots kaufen kann!?*
> ...



Ich glaub die bekommst wenn überhaupt, nur mehr gebraucht. Das fiat rotwild team gibt's ja nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## jellybelly (17. Juni 2012)

*Die müssen aber ganz neu sein!!*


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Juni 2012)

Nein, das sind keine Team Fiat-Rotwild Trikots. Ich denke, dass sind die Vereinstrikots, zu dem hotchili gehört. Die Jungs sind des öfteren bei CTF´S und Marathon-Rennen mit den Trikots unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jellybelly (17. Juni 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Nein, das sind keine Team Fiat-Rotwild Trikots. Ich denke, dass sind die Vereinstrikots, zu dem hotchili gehört. Die Jungs sind des öfteren bei CTF´S und Marathon-Rennen mit den Trikots unterwegs.[/quote
> 
> 
> *Sind aber optisch wie Original,nur in schwarz mit orange!!*


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Juni 2012)

Musst dann wohl mal den hotchili anmailen, um Genaueres zu erfahren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Juni 2012)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hm, habe das Bike zum Händler und er hat alles erfasst.
> 
> Weist Du was über Dish und XV?



XV ist eigentlich nur die größe der Luftkasmmer gewesen.
Aber von dem Rest weiß ich nix.


----------



## at021971 (17. Juni 2012)

Das Fiat Rotwild Team gibt es wohl schon noch: http://www.rotwild.de/index.php/de/team/team-fiat-rotwild?layout=category

Nicht mehr gibt es das Topeak Ergon Team auf Rotwild Bikes, da sie zu Canyon gewechselt haben.

Ich würde mich wegen dem schwarzen Fiat Rotwild Trikot einfach an Rotwild wenden. Direkte Mailadresse kann ich per PN senden wenn benötigt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Juni 2012)

Haben nicht der Chef von Topeak und der Chef von Canyon die gleiche Mutter????


----------



## at021971 (17. Juni 2012)

Ne, Ergon und Canyon sind verwandtschaftlich verbandelt. Topeak kommt ja aus Taiwan, da ist das mit der gleichen Mutter eher schwierig. ;-). Topeak macht meines Wissens die Rahmen für Rotwild.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Juni 2012)

ja, so gesehen hast du recht.

wenn ich aber recht informiert bin:
roman arnold ist der chef von canyon in koblenz.
frank arnold importiert topeak, de marchi.... und ergon auch unter einem dach. sitz (noch immer?) ~5km weiter in koblenz urmitz.


----------



## Markusdr (18. Juni 2012)

Moin,

mal so ne generelle Frage: Fahrt ihr Shorts oder enge Hosen? derzeit ist ja gerade die. http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.p...3&sidROTWILD=fdulvl55ho7l1j73v21n11n07sf4i6d9 im Angebot aber irgendwie ich weiß nicht =). Und ein Freund mit einer ähnlichen Hose berichtete mir, dass immer rutscht da es aus zwei Teilen besteht =).


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Juni 2012)

enge Hose mit Trägern drunter, aber nicht die beigelgten Modelle ohne Träger.
Dann eine Short drüber.

Kaufe nur Shorts aus Cordura und ohne Innenhose.
Die kauf ich extra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (18. Juni 2012)

BaggyShorts finde ich  fahre nur noch solche. Aufpassen sollte man auf nicht zuweite Hosenbeine, sonst ist die Gefahr rechthoch dass man beim nach hintenrutschen an der Sattelnase hängen bleibt.


----------



## TOM4 (18. Juni 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal so ne generelle Frage: Fahrt ihr Shorts oder enge Hosen? derzeit ist ja gerade die. http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.p...3&sidROTWILD=fdulvl55ho7l1j73v21n11n07sf4i6d9 im Angebot aber irgendwie ich weiß nicht =). Und ein Freund mit einer ähnlichen Hose berichtete mir, dass immer rutscht da es aus zwei Teilen besteht =).



wo ist denn diese hose im angebot?
ach ja! fahr auch nur mehr shorts und machs so wie der rocky - bibshort mit träger und drüber baggy


----------



## luxaltera (18. Juni 2012)

Hier auch Baggy Shorts über trägerhose... Platzangst macht klasse Qualität finde ich und passt farblich auch zum Rotwild makeup...


----------



## RCC03-Biker (18. Juni 2012)

Fahre schon seit Jahren nur Shorts. Kaufe mir auch extra bibshorts für drunter


----------



## Markusdr (18. Juni 2012)

Okay klingt als sollte ich mir das mal ansehen. Was ist mit 3/4 Hosen bzw. langen Hosen? Dann noch ne Baggy drüber? Ich steh auf 3/4. =)

Also nehmt ihr keine Baggy mit Innenhose sondern normale Trägerhose und dann eine Bäggy ohne Innenhose. 

Gruß Markus


----------



## Mainbiker363 (19. Juni 2012)

Fahre eine kurze Bike Hose drunter (hat ein gutes Sitzpolster) und drüber die Baggy von Rotwild. 

Habe die Baggy seit 3 Jahren und bin recht zufrieden. Lediglich die Reflexhaspeln lösten sich nach ca. 1-1,5 Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (19. Juni 2012)

Im Prinzip machte ich die Wahl der Hose vom  Bike abhängig. Das heißt auf dem R.R2 FS Racebike nehme ich eigentlich eine Bib-Short und auf dem R.GT1 Tourer eine weite Short von Gore mit Innenhose. Baggy Shorts auf einem Crosscountry Racer sind einfach unpassend.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Juni 2012)

FÃ¼r eine gute Innenhose muss du schon was anlegen, da geht unter 100,-â¬ eigentlich nur die von Sgoi.
Bei der Short achte unbedingt darauf, dass sie stramm am Sack bleibt!
Andernfalls hÃ¤ngt das Ding am Trail an der Sattelspitze, na ja- den Rest kennst du dann....


----------



## Markusdr (19. Juni 2012)

Hmm, okay. Ich habe beispielsweise diese hier: 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/XLC-auml-gerhose-kurz-TR-S05/dp/B001FIGYS8/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1340098856&sr=8-10"]XLC Radhose Herren Pro Trägerhose kurz: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Da sollte ich dann keine Baggy drüberziehen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Juni 2012)

nimm die: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a43710/rs-traegerhose-schwarz.html


----------



## grosser (19. Juni 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> nimm die: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a43710/rs-traegerhose-schwarz.html



jo, die sind klasse, da habe ich 3 Stück davon!


----------



## Markusdr (19. Juni 2012)

Sieht gut aus ja. Meine reicht nicht? neue Hose+Baggy sorgt für nen Loch in meiner normalen Hose =)

Gruß, Markus


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Juni 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus ja. Meine reicht nicht? neue Hose+Baggy sorgt für nen Loch in meiner normalen Hose =)
> 
> Gruß, Markus




...häng nen Sack davor....


----------



## TOM4 (19. Juni 2012)

Schau dir mal die marke dynamics vom stadler an - hab 2 bibshort + ein trikot und find preis/leistung eigentlich sehr gut. Hat auch immer wieder so aktionen in den bikebravo's


----------



## Markusdr (19. Juni 2012)

Hmm okay, aber mal im Ernst oder ich schnall das einfach nicht. Was ist falsch daran, meine derzeitige Hose verwenden zu wollen? Die habe ich erst im letzten Herbst gekauft und es wäre schade drum sie ab jetzt im Schrank verrotten zu lassen, darum gehts mir eigentlich. Ich habe kein problem damit mir eine neue zu holen aber nur dann wenn es auch nottut =)

Und dann nochmal die Frage: Ich fahre gerne mit ner 3/4 Hose. Wie passt das zu ner Baggy, macht das jemand? Ich kenn das nur vom Wakeboarden beispielsweise hier. http://www.clantriplex.de/chophop/imagepages/image34.htm (nicht das schönes Bild, aber zeigt was ich meine =))

Sorry der doofen Fragen


----------



## fraemisch (19. Juni 2012)

Neulich auf meiner Mini-Transalp....

Und außerdem mein 5tes C2 scheint endlich zu halten. Kein Rahmenriss nach ca. 25000hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (19. Juni 2012)

Hier ein schönes Video gefahren auf nem RED Downhill


----------



## TOM4 (19. Juni 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Hmm okay, aber mal im Ernst oder ich schnall das einfach nicht. Was ist falsch daran, meine derzeitige Hose verwenden zu wollen? Die habe ich erst im letzten Herbst gekauft und es wäre schade drum sie ab jetzt im Schrank verrotten zu lassen, darum gehts mir eigentlich. Ich habe kein problem damit mir eine neue zu holen aber nur dann wenn es auch nottut =)
> 
> Und dann nochmal die Frage: Ich fahre gerne mit ner 3/4 Hose. Wie passt das zu ner Baggy, macht das jemand? Ich kenn das nur vom Wakeboarden beispielsweise hier. http://www.clantriplex.de/chophop/imagepages/image34.htm (nicht das schönes Bild, aber zeigt was ich meine =))
> 
> Sorry der doofen Fragen



Nix ist falsch deine alte und bewährte hose zu verwenden! Ich dachte du suchst eine neue!
Das ist ja auch eine vorteil von baggys ohne innenhose - du kannst drunter deine gewohnte bib anziehen!

Und puncto 3/4: ich seh da kein problem - hab in den übergangszeiten auch knielinge an und das sieht ja dann genauso wie eine 3/4 hose aus. Aber für jetzt wärs mir zu warm.


----------



## Markusdr (19. Juni 2012)

Meine eigentliche und erste Frage war: zum ersten ob ihr mit Beggy Hosen fahrt oder mit Bib und zum zweiten ob es Sinn macht sich eine von Rotwild zu besorgen wo bereits eine Innenhose dabei ist, da ein Freund mir berichtete das die Innenhose ständig rutschen würde. Ja hingegen hatte aber auch eine recht günstige Hose genommen.

Nachdem doch recht eindeutig herausgekommen ist das nahezu alle mit einerBaggy fahren und ich das so schon überlegt hatte war meine Idee mir auch eine zu besorgen. Dann wurde aber davon gesprochen: man trägt eine Trägerhose runter.

Dann schrieb ich das ich eine solche natürlich habe und diese gerne benutzen würde aber Rocky schrieb ich solle mir eine andere besorgen. 

Daher halt meine Frage brauche ich wirklich eine neue für drunter? Oder kann ich meine bisherige benutzen. Vielleicht ist meine für diesen Einsatzzweck ja auch völlig ungeeignet, weiß ich ja nicht.

Zusätzlich wäre natürlich ein Tipp für eine Baggy toll. Irgendwer hatte ja schon Platzangst empfohlen. Da gibt es natürlich noch die von Rotwild wobei die ja auch eine Innenhose dabei hat und sicherlich noch viele andere Marken.

Dank Euch!


----------



## Orakel (19. Juni 2012)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Da gibt es natürlich noch die von Rotwild wobei die ja auch eine Innenhose dabei hat und sicherlich noch viele andere Marken.
> 
> Dank Euch!


die fahre ich in Curry und Moonless.
Voll Stylisch  nicht zueng, nicht zuweit an den Beinen und leicht

www.sportschrank.de/maloja-martinm-bike-short.html


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Juni 2012)

Ich mach es so wie Orakel. Auf meinen Race-Bikes trage ich meine gewohnten Bib`s (alle mit Träger). Wenn ich mit meinen AM`s unterwegs bin, dann hab ich immer öfter ne Baggy an. Auch im Winter mit langer Bib drunter. 
Ich hab ne alte Baggy von Rotwild. Trägt sich gut, nicht zu weit und nicht zu eng. Dann habe ich noch ne Maloja, sogar mit Innenhose, aber schlechtes Polster (erste Kollektion vor ein paar Jahren). Mein dritte Baggy ist ne Platzangst. Stabil, robust, stylisch aber im Sommer definitiv zu warm. 
Du musst bedenken, dass du ne zusätzliche Schicht an hast. Ich komme auf längeren Touren im Sommer mit Bib und Baggy drüber ganz schön ins schwitzen.
Grundsätzlich ist die Auswahl einer Bib davon abhängig, wie sie dir sitzt und wie gut das Polster ist. Ich trage z.B. einige Assos Bib`s. Fahre ich sie ohne Baggy auf langen Touren, habe ich keine Sitzprobleme. Trage ich über den Bib`s auf längeren Touren (z.b: Alpencross) noch die Baggy, dann bekomme ich Sitzprobleme. Deshalb fahre ich Bib mit Baggy nur auf kürzeren Touren bis z.b. 4 Stunden.

Hosen ist immer spezifisch. Dem einen passt die Hose gut, dem anderen nicht. 
Ich rate dir erst mal eine Baggy ohne Innenhose zu kaufen und sie auf Tour zu deinen jetzigen Bib´s, egal ob kurz oder 3/4 anzuziehen und ausgiebig zu testen. Mein Tip: Keine Enduro Shorts und welche die zu weit sind. Sie sitzen nicht richtig (Nähte könnten Reibung verursachen) bzw. Enduro oder Freeride Shorts sind zu dick. Da wird es oft zu warm drunter. Schweiß im Sitzpolster gibt nen roten Pavian-A.... 
Wenn du natürlich ne Lederhaut auf dem Hinternhast, dann trag was du willst.


----------



## Snowman_NA (19. Juni 2012)

jetzt stell ich auch mal ne *blöde aber ernst gemeinte* frage zum hosenthema...
warum überhaupt ne baggy über die bib?
rein wegen styling/optik oder gibt es auch irgendwelche funktionalen pro-argumente? 

grüße
florian


----------



## Orakel (19. Juni 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mein dritte Baggy ist ne Platzangst. Stabil, robust, stylisch aber im Sommer definitiv zu warm.


das kann ich so unterschreiben, hatte ne Platzangst FRshort, viel zu dick für den Sommer, die Hosenbeine zuweit dass man beim aufabsteigen vom Bike am Sattel hängen blieb.
Dfür war sie im Herbst in der Kombi mit Strapzen (Beinlinge)  I A.
Zu meinen Baggys zieh ich ne seperate Gonso Hotpand drunter


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Juni 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> jetzt stell ich auch mal ne *blöde aber ernst gemeinte* frage zum hosenthema...
> warum überhaupt ne baggy über die bib?
> rein wegen styling/optik oder gibt es auch irgendwelche funktionalen pro-argumente?
> 
> ...



Weils in den Hochglanz-Magazinen stylischer rüber kommt und einfach cool ist. Natürlich muss die Baggy noch neongrün oder himmelblau bzw. signalrot sein. Kariert ist auch noch sehr oldschool stylisch. 
Einen rationalen Grund, warum man auf Tour ne Baggy mit Taschen auf den Beinen, Liftkarten-Fach, MP3-Player-Fach, Lüftungsreisverschlüssen und auf dem Ar... eingenähte Logos braucht, gibt es meiner Meinung nicht.  

Aber man trägt sie, auch ich (nur nicht in knallfarben), weils cool ist. 

Achtung Sarkasmus!


----------



## Orakel (19. Juni 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Aber man trägt sie, auch ich (nur nicht in knallfarben), weils cool ist.


ich finde im Sommer sind Baggys einfach luftiger, bequemer und wie jmr richtiger weise sagt,es sieht einfach cooler aus 
Anmerkung meiner seits, ich würde auch auf einem Racebike Baggyshorts anziehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris-2 (19. Juni 2012)

Als Baggy kann ich die Mavic Stratos empfehlen. Weil, die sitz gut, ist leicht, ruscht demnach nicht so leicht nach unten wie viele andere Shorts, ist dünn und nicht zu warm. Außerdem gibt es sie mit und ohne Innenhose.
Zur Haltbarkeit kann ich bisher nichts negatives sagen.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Juni 2012)

Regenhosen-"Baggy" mit Beinlingen und Bib drunter auf Rotwild R2 HT. Nicht besonders , aber durchaus funktionell:


----------



## at021971 (19. Juni 2012)

Ich habe diese hier wie abgebildet in schwarz vorn Gore. Sie wird mit Innenhose geliefert. Ich trage aber auch andere Hosen darunter. Sie ist nicht günstig aber echt gut. Mittlerweile dürfte es sie aber nur noch selten geben, da ein Nachfolger verfügbar ist. Sie gibt es auch in beige/schwarz, braun/schwarz, passsend zum grünen R.E1 und ich glaube auch in hellgrau/schwarz.


----------



## abi_1984 (19. Juni 2012)

Ich sehe es durchaus als "funktionalen" Vorteil von Baggies, dass sie gesellschaftsfähiger sind und sich diverse körperliche Unzulänglichkeiten besser kaschieren lassen

Im Wald beim Sport ist das zwar letztlich wurscht, aber spätestens bei der Pause im Biergarten schmeckt mir der Äppelwoi und der Kochkäse mit einer Baggie bekleidet deutlich besser als wenn meine unrasierten, blassen Beine in ner ner Racepant stecken

Außerdem gehen Hosen ohne Taschen gar nicht!


----------



## deluxeroyal (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute, 
habe mir nun auch ein x1 geleistet und habe irgendwie noch keine gute Lösung für die Zugverlegung der Reverb-Stütze gefunden.
Ein Zugverlegungspunkt ist am Sattelrohr ja angeschweißt, aber irgendwie hab ich da immer eine störende Schlaufe... Wie habt ihr das denn gelöst? Für Fotos wäre ich dankbar, ist ja auch schlecht zu beschreiben sowas.


----------



## HSK-Rotwild (19. Juni 2012)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Neulich auf meiner Mini-Transalp....
> 
> Und außerdem mein 5tes C2 scheint endlich zu halten. Kein Rahmenriss nach ca. 25000hm



Hallo,

Schön von Dir zu hören mein getauschtes C2 ist auch noch in Ordnung nur im Bereich der Kurbel habe ich wie Snowman leichte Lackschäden. Nur zum Glück nicht so schlimm wie bei Snowman. Trotzdem schaue ich nach jeder Tour immer noch zweimal hin.

Ich war jetzt in Willingen beim Festival da wurde mir gesagt das C2 würde wahrscheinlich in dieser Form nicht mehr weiter gebaut, der Dämpfer wird an das Oberrohr verlegt werden. 

Laut Aussage von Rotwild macht das 2012 C2 aber keine Probleme bis jetzt.

Dann wollen wir das Beste hoffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (19. Juni 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> jetzt stell ich auch mal ne *blöde aber ernst gemeinte* frage zum hosenthema...
> warum überhaupt ne baggy über die bib?
> rein wegen styling/optik oder gibt es auch irgendwelche funktionalen pro-argumente?
> 
> ...




weil eine Lycra/Bib Hose in Verbindung mit Protektoren total dämlich aussieht.

Wenn´s im Herbst kälter wird, ziehe ich auch eine Baggy drüber, weils denn Wind besser abhält.


----------



## Snowman_NA (19. Juni 2012)

prodigy schrieb:


> weil eine Lycra/Bib Hose in Verbindung mit Protektoren total dämlich aussieht.
> 
> Wenn´s im Herbst kälter wird, ziehe ich auch eine Baggy drüber, weils denn Wind besser abhält.



ok...das macht beides sinn.
mit protektoren fahre ich zwar nicht. aber im herbst bei kühleren temperaturen ne baggy drüber, um die weichteile vor auskühlung zu schützen klingt vernünftig.


----------



## heizer1980 (20. Juni 2012)

> Ich war jetzt in Willingen beim Festival da wurde mir gesagt das C2  würde wahrscheinlich in dieser Form nicht mehr weiter gebaut, der  Dämpfer wird an das Oberrohr verlegt werden.



Das war auch meine Info. Die C-Serie wird wohl mit einer anderen Serie (R-Serie?) "zusammengelegt". Das neue Modell soll es auch nur in der 29" Version geben und nicht mehr in 26". Erst wieder ab den AM Rädern, also den X-Modellen gibt es dann auch wieder die 26" Rädchen.


----------



## SimonKlein (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ein Kumpel von mir hat ein R.E1 2009 ,er sagt es sei ein Messestück von denen nur ca 300 verkauft worden sind.

Die Farben des Rahmens wären silber und in Richtung Hinterbau läuft noch ein roter Streifen aus.

Kann mir jemand bestätigen das es ein solches R.E1 gibt,hat vieleicht jemand zufällig Bilder,weil bisher konnte ich es noch nicht besichtigen weil ihm immer was dazwischen kam!

Danke Gruß


----------



## Snowman_NA (20. Juni 2012)

HSK-Rotwild schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Schön von Dir zu hören mein getauschtes C2 ist auch noch in Ordnung nur im Bereich der Kurbel habe ich wie Snowman leichte Lackschäden. Nur zum Glück nicht so schlimm wie bei Snowman. Trotzdem schaue ich nach jeder Tour immer noch zweimal hin.
> 
> ...



servus,
dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wieviele C2-rahmen rotwild auf halde produziert. 
was passiert denn eigentlich, wenn ein rahmentausch nicht mehr möglich ist, weil der rahmen in der entsprechenden größe nicht mehr verfügbar ist bzw. das rahmendesign angepasst wird (dämpfer am oberrohr)?


----------



## HSK-Rotwild (20. Juni 2012)

Hi, mir wurde gesagt machen sie sich keine Gedanken dann bekommen sie einen aktuellen Rahmen mit allem was nötig ist.


----------



## TOM4 (20. Juni 2012)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Hier ein schönes Video gefahren auf nem RED Downhill



cooles video! vor allem das "leicht" verbogene laufrda!
aber ohne handschuhe und ohne protectoren ist auch ned soo ohne!


----------



## fraemisch (20. Juni 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> servus,
> dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wieviele C2-rahmen rotwild auf halde produziert.
> was passiert denn eigentlich, wenn ein rahmentausch nicht mehr möglich ist, weil der rahmen in der entsprechenden größe nicht mehr verfügbar ist bzw. das rahmendesign angepasst wird (dämpfer am oberrohr)?


 

Dann wirst du vermutlich den aktuellen Rahmen zu einem Sonderpreis bekommen,es sei denn du bist noch in den 3 Jahren Garantie, da sollte es umsonst sein...besser wäre es wenn wir es gar nicht ausprobieren müssten


----------



## Snowman_NA (20. Juni 2012)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Dann wirst du vermutlich den aktuellen Rahmen zu einem Sonderpreis bekommen,es sei denn du bist noch in den 3 Jahren Garantie, da sollte es umsonst sein...besser wäre es wenn wir es gar nicht ausprobieren müssten



das hoffe ich auch...


----------



## Orakel (20. Juni 2012)

HSK-Rotwild schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich war jetzt in Willingen beim Festival da wurde mir gesagt das C2 würde wahrscheinlich in dieser Form nicht mehr weiter gebaut, der Dämpfer wird an das Oberrohr verlegt werden.


deine Aussage würden die Bilder  www.pinkbike.com/photo/8128924/ bestädigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Juni 2012)

Ich denke, dass es prinzipel schwierig ist, das Stück Sattelrohr hinter dem Dämpfer dauerhaft herzustellen/ zu konstruieren.

Denn:
Das Sattelrohr wird i. d. R. auf Zug beansprucht (wie das Unterrohr)
Durch das Einleiten der Kräfte aus dem Drehpunkt und der unteren Aufnahme des Dämpfers wird der Bereich Sattelrohr (hinter dem Dämpfer also) zusätzlich gezogen.
Die Kräfte addieren sich!

Und das in Verbindung mit dem Gewörgel durchs Treten im Tretlagerbereich ergeben sich hier recht komplexe Kraftverhältniss (in alle Richtungen!)

Berücksichtigt man, dass Carbonfasern NUR auf Zug beansprucht werden können, so wird die Schwierigkeit deutlich......


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Juni 2012)

SimonKlein schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ein Kumpel von mir hat ein R.E1 2009 ,er sagt es sei ein Messestück von denen nur ca 300 verkauft worden sind.
> 
> ...



Die Serien R.E1 von 2009 sehen so aus: Klick
Weiß/Roter-Rahmen oder Schwarz/Roter-Rahmen.

2008 gab es zum ersten Mal ein R.E1 in weiß/rot. Das R.E1 ist aus dem RFC 0.4, gebaut bis 2007 hervor gegangen. Das RFC0.4 hatte ein silber/rot/dunkelgrau Farbdesign mit ner Sichtcarbon-Schwinge dran.

Mir ist nichts von limitierten Messestücken bekannt. Sowas hatte Rotwild soweit mir bekannt ist noch nie. Bei keiner Serie.

Auf http://service.rotwild.de/index.php kannst du dir alle Infos über Rotwild-Bikes ranholen.


----------



## HSK-Rotwild (20. Juni 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> deine Aussage würden die Bilder  www.pinkbike.com/photo/8128924/ bestädigen.



Ja ich denke auch so wird es kommen. Wir haben ein sehr interessantes  Gespräch geführt wie immer nah am Kunden, Aber bei dem Scheiß Wetter wahr das auch kein Problem. Am Samstag sind auch nur wenig Leute mit Testrädern unterwegs gewesen, nur Schlamm soweit das Auge reicht. Am Sonntag war es zum Glück besser da bin ich noch einmal mit dem Rennrad nach Willingen gefahren. Ist eine schöne Runde von mir Zuhause ca.120Km mit knapp 1000 HM.

Sorry für die Qualität der Bilder sind mit dem iPhone gemacht.


----------



## at021971 (20. Juni 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ...Mir ist nichts von limitierten Messestücken bekannt. Sowas hatte Rotwild soweit mir bekannt ist noch nie. Bei keiner Serie...


 
Es gibt schon immer mal wieder Testmuster/Prototypen, die farblich anders sind und dann bei dem einen oder anderen Händler auftauchen. Der www.radlmeier.com in Bad Aibling hatte auch 2010 ein R.C1 FS in einer Farbkombination, die ähnlich erst ein Jahr später erschien. Und auch grosser hat doch eine 2010er R.C1 FS, das farblich schon nah an den 2011/2012er Modellen liegt, jedoch noch die goldenen 2010er Decales hat. Auch gab es jahrelang Teambikes die in silber/rot gehalten waren und in keinen Katalog geführt wurden.


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Juni 2012)

Ja, das sind einzelne Ausnahmen, aber von Kleinserien in limitierter Auflage habe ich noch nichts gehört. 
Klar, die Team-Rahmen in rot/silber waren eine Ausnahme. Hatte ja bis vor kurzem selbst einen RCC 1.3 TEAM-Rahmen. Das war schon was besonderes.

Manni Strombergs umgebautes RFC 0.4 TEAM geht so in die Richtung. Obs ne Kleinserie war, weiß ich nicht. Am Hinterbau ist auch ein roter Streifen zu erkennen. 





@ Simonklein: Schau es dir einfach an, die Modellbezeichnung steht ja auf dem Unterrohr und mach mal ein Foto. Vielleicht können wir dann mehr helfen.


----------



## grosser (21. Juni 2012)

was für RockRider66!
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/2013-Shimano-Saint-Media-Camp.html


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Juni 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> was für RockRider66!
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/2013-Shimano-Saint-Media-Camp.html



jeah!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (21. Juni 2012)

die neue Saint Bremse scheint ja eine wucht zu sein. Passt bestimmt hervorragend zum Enduro...


----------



## luxaltera (22. Juni 2012)

Oh Mann wird doch zeit fürs Zweirad projekt... Damn das saint Zeug sieht klasse aus. Habe das neue xtr Schaltwerk mit dem gleichen sexy orangenem hebel  seid einer Woche am x1 und kann nur Schwärmen. Keine knallende Kette mehr bei Landungen und Wurzelwerk und das schalten geht viel zuverlässiger auch auf sehr holprigem Gelände. Käfig ist auch ein ganzes Stück kürzer als bei der XT und sieht um Einiges besser aus. Dem carbonkäfig vertraue ich noch nicht zu 100%...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (22. Juni 2012)

@luxaltera,
Hab da mal ne Frage:
Ist der neue Käfig nun generell kürzer? Das hängt doch nicht mit der Gruppe, sondern mit der Kapazität zusammen. Oder fährst du vorne 2-fach und das alte XT-Schaltwerk war für 3-fach ?
Bin nähmlich auch am überlegen am X1 das Schaltwerk zu wechseln, denn es scheint ja auch in der Praxis, und nicht nur im Prospekt, zu funktionieren.  
Hat sich durch den Wechsel denn die Kraft am Schalthebel erhöht?


----------



## grosser (22. Juni 2012)

TrailProf schrieb:


> @luxaltera,
> Hab da mal ne Frage:
> Ist der neue Käfig nun generell kürzer? Das hängt doch nicht mit der Gruppe, sondern mit der Kapazität zusammen. Oder fährst du vorne 2-fach und das alte XT-Schaltwerk war für 3-fach ?
> Bin nähmlich auch am überlegen am X1 das Schaltwerk zu wechseln, denn es scheint ja auch in der Praxis, und nicht nur im Prospekt, zu funktionieren.
> Hat sich durch den Wechsel denn die Kraft am Schalthebel erhöht?



Hallo,
das neue XT-Schaltwerk gibt es als GS (langer Käfig) und SGS (kurzer Käfig).
Ich habe heute mein neues Shimano Schaltwerk XT RDM 786 SGS Shadow Plus schwarz erhalten und bin mal gespannt auf die Federspannungseinstellung!


----------



## luxaltera (22. Juni 2012)

Hatte den Eindruck (kann falsch sein) das der xtr Käfig kürzer als der xt Käfig ist (in der kurzen shadow Variante jeweils)
Bei dem xtr schaltwer (diesem)ist es eh kein problem. Der Zug ist stärker da die Feder stärker ist und der Hebel kürzer. Schnelle federbewegungen des Käfigs werden aber durch die zuschaltbare federkupplung beinahe völlig aufgehoben und sind daher kein Thema. Langsame Bewegungen des Käfigs, z.b. Beim schalten sind kein Problem und ich merke keine zusätzliche schwergängigkeit beim schalten. Abschalten braucht man die Kupplung eigentlich nur zum entfernen des Laufrades.
Ich bin happy damit. Könnte für einige eine Alternative zur kettenführung sein (je nach Fahrstil) da die Kette doch um einiges straffer sitzt...


----------



## luxaltera (22. Juni 2012)

Habe übrigens kein XT Schaltwerk für 3x10 mit kurzem Käfig in schwarz gesehen. Ich wollte einen kurzen schwarzen Käfig, und habe da nur das xtr gefunden... Naja, upgrades tun ja selten weh...


----------



## at021971 (22. Juni 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> ...GS (langer Käfig) und SGS (kurzer Käfig)....



nur das hier beim Nachkauf keiner einen Fehler macht. Es ist genau anders herum. GS=kurz und SGS=lang.


----------



## grosser (24. Juni 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> nur das hier beim Nachkauf keiner einen Fehler macht. Es ist genau anders herum. GS=kurz und SGS=lang.



Du hast recht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (25. Juni 2012)

Mal eine Frage an die, die ihre vordere Scheibenbremse von einer 180er gegen eine 203er Scheibe getauscht haben. Habt ihr hier einen Unterschied bezüglich Fading, Dosierbarkeit, usw. gemerkt?
Da ich mich immer noch nicht entscheiden kann, welche Bremse ich mir kaufen soll und im Herbst vermutlich eh das Enduro ansteht, habe ich überlegt vorne mal auf eine 203er Scheibe zu gehen und mich so noch mit meiner Zicke (RX) über diese Saison zu retten. 
Zwei Händler bei denen ich war meinten, dass man da keinen großen Unterschied merken würde zwischen einer 180er und 203er Scheibe und ich mir das Geld sparen könnte.
Jetzt weiß ich irgendwie noch weniger was jetzt das geschickteste ist...


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juni 2012)

10%- 15% mehr bremsleistung, kannst du sogar rechnerisch nachvollziehen.
Je nach Fahrstil & Gewicht kommst du vielleicht mit einer 180er hin.
Hattest du bisher schon fading?
Ich würde die 203er nehmen, kostet nur ein paar Cent mehr.

Und denk dran: Am Enduro kannst du je nach Gabel NUR eine 203er Scheibe fahren!


----------



## Orakel (25. Juni 2012)

ich hatte bei meiner Hope einen unterschied bemerkt wie ich von 183 auf 203mm gewechselt bin, hatte danach etwas mehr Bremspower, die Dosierbarkeit blieb gleich, bei 73Kg Fahrergewicht habe ich noch nie Fadingprobleme gehabt.
Wenn es nicht gerade ne Disc von Magura ist, kostet eine 203Disc nicht die Welt, ich wÃ¼rde die â¬ Investieren.


----------



## TrailProf (25. Juni 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Habe übrigens kein XT Schaltwerk für 3x10 mit kurzem Käfig in schwarz gesehen. Ich wollte einen kurzen schwarzen Käfig, und habe da nur das xtr gefunden... Naja, upgrades tun ja selten weh...


 
Hi, habe gestern mal geschaut und nur das XTR Schaltwerk mit Kettenspanner gefunden, ich dachte das gäb es auch bei der XT
150,-  fürn Schaltwerk, nur damit nach dem XT noch ein R folgt, sind mal ne Ansage. War mir gar nicht bewußt das XTR sooooooo... teuer ist.


----------



## grosser (25. Juni 2012)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Hi, habe gestern mal geschaut und nur das XTR Schaltwerk mit Kettenspanner gefunden, ich dachte das gäb es auch bei der XT
> 150,-  fürn Schaltwerk, nur damit nach dem XT noch ein R folgt, sind mal ne Ansage. War mir gar nicht bewußt das XTR sooooooo... teuer ist.



http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/Schaltwerke/MTB-Schaltwerke/Shimano-XT-Schaltwerke/Shimano-XT-Schaltwerk-RD-M786-Plus-SGS-schwarz-long-Cage--23683.html
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/Schaltwerke/MTB-Schaltwerke/Shimano-XT-Schaltwerke/Shimano-XT-Schaltwerk-RD-M786-Plus-GS-schwarz-short-Cage--23684.html


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juni 2012)

und ZACK! muss man wegen dem gedämpften Käfig auf 10-fach umrüstern.

Laufrad im Fuhrpark wird dann auch Fehlanzeige.

Oder hat das Schaltwerk mal jemand auf 9- fach versucht?


----------



## heizer1980 (25. Juni 2012)

Wenn wir schon mal bei dem Thema sind...

Für die jenigen, die bereits 10-Fach fahren, können die dann die 2013 Saint Schaltwerke mit den XT-Shiftern fahren?

Kommt für mein aktuelles C1 nicht in Frage (9-Fach), will mir aber Ende des Jahres noch ein E1 zulegen (das C1 fühlt sich im Gehege doch sehr einsam). Ich wollte aber noch abwarten, was sich beim E1 zu den 2013 Modellen noch ändert und dann entscheiden ob es ein 12´er oder 13´er wird.


----------



## TOM4 (25. Juni 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Oder hat das Schaltwerk mal jemand auf 9- fach versucht?



Das würd mich auch interessieren! Wäre auf jedenfall eine anschaffung wert, aber komplett auf 10fach - ist dann doch ein wenig zuviel des guten


----------



## at021971 (25. Juni 2012)

Hier eine kleine Übersicht zur Shifter/Schaltwerk Thematik. Quelle: http://www.velomobilforum.de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=317132


Schaltwerke, Kassetten und Shifter


Kassette 9-fach mit MTB-Schaltwerk 10-fach und MTB-Schalthebel 9-fach *Geht nicht, unterschiedliche Hebelwege*
Kassette 9-fach mit MTB-Schaltwerk 10-fach und RR-Schalthebel 9-fach *Geht nicht, unterschiedliche Hebelwege*
Kassette 9-fach mit RR-Schaltwerk 10-fach und MTB-Schalthebel 9-fach *geht*
Kassette 9-fach mit RR-Schaltwerk 10-fach und RR-Schalthebel 9-fach *geht*
Kassette 10-fach mit MTB-Schaltwerk 9-fach und MTB-Schalthebel 10-fach *Geht nicht, unterschiedliche Hebelwege*
Kassette 10-fach mit MTB-Schaltwerk 9-fach und RR-Schalthebel 10-fach *geht*
Kassette 10-fach mit RR-Schaltwerk 9-fach und MTB-Schalthebel 10-fach *Geht nicht, unterschiedliche Hebelwege*
Kassette 10-fach mit RR-Schaltwerk 9-fach und RR-Schalthebel 10-fach *geht*
Kasette 10f-fach mit MTB-Schaltwerk 10f und MTB-Hebel10-fach* geht*
Kassette 10-fach mit MTB-Schaltwerk 10f und RR-Hebel 10-fach* geht nicht, unterschiedlicher Hebelweg*
Kassette 10f mit RR-Schaltwerk 10f und MTB-Hebel 10-fach* geht nicht, unterschiedlicher Hebelweg*
Kassette 10f mit RR-Schaltwerk 10f und RR-Hebel 10-fach* geht*


----------



## TrailProf (25. Juni 2012)

@grosser
vielen Dank für den Link, da mein Schaltwerk im Vinschau so arg leiden musste, gehts dann bald in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand.
@RockyRider
Da hat Shimano gleich "vorsorglich" noch schnell die Übersetzung am Schaltwerk geändert, so dass dort auch auf jeden Fall immer der Kassenstand stimmt. Vielleicht bau ich's Interesse halber einfach mal an die 9-fach Gruppe ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (25. Juni 2012)

Das kommt davon, wenn man beim Schreiben zwischendurch mal 3 Std. weg ist.
Den Versuch spare ich mir also.
Danke Thomas.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (25. Juni 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 10%- 15% mehr bremsleistung, kannst du sogar rechnerisch nachvollziehen.
> Je nach Fahrstil & Gewicht kommst du vielleicht mit einer 180er hin.
> Hattest du bisher schon fading?
> Ich würde die 203er nehmen, kostet nur ein paar Cent mehr.
> ...






Orakel schrieb:


> ich hatte bei meiner Hope einen unterschied bemerkt wie ich von 183 auf 203mm gewechselt bin, hatte danach etwas mehr Bremspower, die Dosierbarkeit blieb gleich, bei 73Kg Fahrergewicht habe ich noch nie Fadingprobleme gehabt.
> Wenn es nicht gerade ne Disc von Magura ist, kostet eine 203Disc nicht die Welt, ich würde die  Investieren.



Nachdem ich jetzt schon zum wiederholten male bei langen steilen und technischen Abfahrten den Bremshebel fast bis zum Lenker ziehen konnte und dabei die Bremsleistung nachgelassen hatte, gehe ich stark davon aus, dass das fading war.
Meine 85kg sind dann wohl doch etwas zu viel dafür.

Und danke für den Hinweis mit dem Enduro und der Scheibengröße.

Dann werde ich erst mal eine 203er Scheibe probieren.
Wenns bei der Bremse dann erst mal nichts bringen sollte, hab ich wenigstens schon die Scheibe für's Enduro 

Danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juni 2012)

ich kann dir die shimano- icetec scheiben empfehlen.


----------



## grosser (25. Juni 2012)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Da hat Shimano gleich "vorsorglich" noch schnell die Übersetzung am Schaltwerk geändert, so dass dort auch auf jeden Fall immer der Kassenstand stimmt.



SRAM auch!!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (26. Juni 2012)

Die Shimano Ice-Tec SM-RT86 Scheiben in 203mm sind mir mit ihren 45â¬/StÃ¼ck fast a bisserl teuer. 
Hab bei ebay neue Magura Storm SL Scheiben in 203mm fÃ¼r 20â¬ gesehen. Werde vielleicht erst mal diese ausprobieren. Wobei mir die groÃen Ãffnungen bei den SL Scheiben in der ReibflÃ¤che nicht so geheuer sind.
Die normalen Storm Scheiben in der 180mm Variante sind jedenfalls seht gut


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juni 2012)

sind auch nicht schlecht


----------



## at021971 (26. Juni 2012)

Da es hier aber primär um Steigerung der Bremsleistung geht, düften die gewichtsoptimierten Storm SL Scheiben, mit ihrer verringerten Reibfläche nicht die ideale Lösung darstellen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juni 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Da es hier aber primär um Steigerung der Bremsleistung geht, düften die gewichtsoptimierten Storm SL Scheiben, mit ihrer verringerten Reibfläche nicht die ideale Lösung darstellen.



He,die Reibfläche hat keinen (!) Einfuß auf die Bremsleistung


----------



## TrailProf (26. Juni 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> He,die Reibfläche hat keinen (!) Einfuß auf die Bremsleistung


 
Stimmt, erhöht lediglich die Flächenpressung, die Reibfläche ist hier ohne Bedeutung:
http://www.smolik-velotech.de/glossar/r_REIBUNGSKOEFFIZIENT.htm

evtl. ist die Wärmeabfuhr/Wärmeeinbringung durch die kleinere Reibfläche aber ein Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juni 2012)

Die größe der Fläche hat was mit dem Verschleiß und der Wärmeableitung zu tun, ja.


----------



## at021971 (26. Juni 2012)

Das ist ja alles richtig wenn man das ohne die Belastung betrachtet. Aber die Storm SL Scheiben haben nur noch so wenig Material vorzuweisen, dass sie die Wärme deutlich schlechter abführen werden, so dass die Bremse früher zum Fading neigen wird. Zudem wird sie durch die massiven Kanten die Beläge förmlich fressen.

Und beides wird von Magura auf Nachfrage auch bestätigt: http://www.support-german.magura.com/index.php?showtopic=6454


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juni 2012)

Deshalb habe ich ja die Shimanoscheiben vorgeschlagen.
Der Preis ist auch hier OK und die Dinger verschleißen schon mit organischen Belägen deutlich langsamer als die Maguras.

Im Übrigen wieß ich nicht, ob sich die Maguras über Sinterbeläge freuen.
Die fressen nämlich gerne die Scheibe.
Und von Shimano kenne ich nur die XT und die XTR Scheiben, die für Sinter geignet/ freigegeben sind.


----------



## Markusdr (26. Juni 2012)

Nochmal zum Rhema Hose:

Ist sowas  zu warm?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31797_Ambush-Short-Hose-Regular-Fit-Modell-2012-.html

Dank Euch


----------



## RCC03-Biker (26. Juni 2012)

erhöhung der Bremsleistung steht jetzt nicht an erster Stelle, sondern die Standfestigkeit. Also hauptsächlich weniger Fading.
Das mit den großen Öffnungen der Storm SL Scheiben hat mich bis jetzt auch abgehalten diese zu bestellen. Trotz des sehr guten Preises.
Werde mir vermutlich doch lieber mal die Shimano Ice-Tec SM-RT86 Scheibe für vorne kaufen, auch wenn diese teuerer ist. Nicht, dass ich dann zwei mal Geld ausgeben muss. Das will ich dann auch nicht.
Und da es am Freitag, nachdem wir Italien von der EM nach Hause geschickt haben, dann bei HiBike 8% auf alle Artikel gibt, werde ich sie mir dann da bestellen


----------



## Orakel (26. Juni 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> nachdem wir Italien von der EM nach Hause geschickt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (27. Juni 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


>


 Zwar etwas offtopic aber aus aktuellem Anlass


----------



## TOM4 (27. Juni 2012)

Oh - da wird der abend vor dem morgen gelobt! ob das mal nicht nach hinten los geht!


----------



## K3RMIT (28. Juni 2012)

herrje hörts bloss auf, ich hab a ganz ganz mieses Gefühl heute :/
Ich seh schon......90. Minute und 4 min. Nachspielzeit und in der 94. Min stolpert Italien den Ball ins Tor 
Aber gut das 4:1 könnens ja schiessen hehe


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Juni 2012)

Kurzes Update zum RP im E1:

Nach dem Tausch vom 2011er RP2 zum 2012er RP23 ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Luftkammer am RP23 kleiner ist, als die vom 2011er. 
Ich habe den Federweg am 2012er Dämpfer um etwa 5- 10mm weniger ausgenutzt.

Es gibt wohl doch für den 216er Dämpfer die XV1 & XV2 Version, wie für die 190- 200er Modele! Optisch kaum zu erkennen, aber die XV2 ist 2mm dicker.

Habe dann die große Kammer auf den 2012 geschoben.

Ergebnis:
Das letzte Drittel des Federweges wird linearer, der Dämpfer schlägt aber leicht durch.
Nach Erhöhung der Boostdruckes von 175psi auf 200psi schlägt er nicht mehr durch. (Original sind 225psi drin)

Das gleiche kann man auch sicher auf den 200er Dämpfer im X1 usw. übertragen.
Also, ggf. über die Volumenänderung der Hauptluftkammer nachdenken wenn es nicht so klappt wie gewünscht.


----------



## noie95 (2. Juli 2012)

ich gehör jetzt zwar net wirklich zu den "rittern" und das hier geht voll am thema vorbei aber es ist mmnach wichtig!

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07...chendes-bikeverbot-das-kannst-du-dagegen-tun/


----------



## grosser (2. Juli 2012)

noie95 schrieb:


> ich gehör jetzt zwar net wirklich zu den "rittern" und das hier geht voll am thema vorbei aber es ist mmnach wichtig!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07...chendes-bikeverbot-das-kannst-du-dagegen-tun/



Hallo, ich habe schon mitgemacht. Jeder der der sich als Biker fühlt sollte mit machen!
Das könnte der Anfang vom Ende sein!


----------



## noie95 (2. Juli 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe schon mitgemacht. Jeder der der sich als Biker fühlt sollte mit machen!
> Das könnte der Anfang vom Ende sein!



so seh ich das auch!
wir sollten so nen blödsinn  nicht durchgehen lassen.

teilt es überall mit wo ihr nur könnt facebook, twitter, hier auf den verschiedenen ibc foren, arbeit, private verteiler, einfach überall... alle biker sollen wissen was die *cdu umweltministerin in hessen Frau Lucia Puttrich* für "schwachsinnige" pläne hat.


----------



## Snowman_NA (3. Juli 2012)

moin...
irgendwie schäme ich ein hesse zu sein...bei so einer dämlichen umweltministerin. 

hier mal der link direkt zur online-petition von der D.I.M.B.

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern

ich hoffe auf eure zahlreiche unterstützung...leitet den link an alle bekannten und freunde weiter...

danke und gruß
florian


----------



## RCC03-Biker (3. Juli 2012)

hab da gestern auch mal mitgemacht. Bin zwar kein Hesse, aber bevor das Mode machen sollte...


----------



## waldhase (3. Juli 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> hier mal der link direkt zur online-petition von der D.I.M.B.
> 
> http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pelue67 (3. Juli 2012)

Als Hesse kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Als ob es nicht wichtigere Probleme anzugehen gäbe. Klientel-Politik vor der nächsten Wahl?

Petition ist unterschrieben.


----------



## Al_Ex (3. Juli 2012)

Wanderer bilden bei Euch in Hessen so eine starke Lobby?

@ topic

Ich habe hier im Thread öfters über die problematische Lackierung gelesen. Hat sich dieses bei den 2012 Modellen (speziell C2 bzw R1 Fahrer) gebessert?


----------



## Snowman_NA (3. Juli 2012)

Al_Ex schrieb:


> Wanderer bilden bei Euch in Hessen so eine starke Lobby?
> 
> @ topic
> 
> Ich habe hier im Thread öfters über die problematische Lackierung gelesen. Hat sich dieses bei den 2012 Modellen (speziell C2 bzw R1 Fahrer) gebessert?



hi al_ex,

wegen der petition...ich denke, dass es nicht mal die wanderer sind, sondern die waldbesitzer. aber egal...das gesetz darf nicht durchgehen. also unterschreiben. 

zum lack...also ich bin ein C2-fahrer. und mein rahmen wird demnächt aufgrund der lackqualität getauscht.
ich hatte schon recht früh viele abplatzer am sitzrohr von steinschlägen. habe mir dann von rotwild 2 lackstifte schicken lassen, mit denen ich dann ausgebessert habe. habe dann auch noch so eine schutzfolie an bestimmten stellen verklebt. 
aber getauscht wird der rahmen wegen der lackabplatzer/risse am tretlager...siehe pics.


----------



## Al_Ex (3. Juli 2012)

Danke Snowman ... sind die Risse bei dir nur im Lack oder besteht die Möglichkeit eines Rahmenschadens?

Ich bin am überlegen mir ein C2 bzw ein R1 zuzulegen. Sind die Lackprobleme beim C1 ebenso wie bei deinem C2?


----------



## Snowman_NA (3. Juli 2012)

Al_Ex schrieb:


> Danke Snowman ... sind die Risse bei dir nur im Lack oder besteht die Möglichkeit eines Rahmenschadens?
> 
> Ich bin am überlegen mir ein C2 bzw ein R1 zuzulegen. Sind die Lackprobleme beim C1 ebenso wie bei deinem C2?



ich gehe davon aus, dass es nur ein lackschaden ist. 100% sicher bin ich mir nicht. aber das bike bin ich auch seit feststellen des schadens schon wieder gute 1.000km gefahren.

unterschiede in der lackqualität zwischen C1 und C2 kann ich mangels vergleichsmöglichkeit nicht beurteilen. ich vermute aber mal, dass der lack auf den alurahmen schon haltbarer ist als auf den carbonrahmen...

gibt ja einige C1-fahrer hier...vllt können die ihre erfahrungen mal posten...


----------



## TrailProf (3. Juli 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> hab da gestern auch mal mitgemacht. Bin zwar kein Hesse, aber bevor das Mode machen sollte...


 
Stimmt, das geht uns alle an.
Habe soeben unterzeichnet.


----------



## Markusdr (3. Juli 2012)

Moin,

also ich hab ja nen 2012er C1 FS Pro und habe keine Probleme. Der Lack ist sicher nicht mehr so beständig wie früher, da er eben auf Wasserbasis ist, dennoch habe ich bisher keine Probleme. An einer Stelle bin ich ungeschickt mal wo hängengeblieben bein Transport, aber das war meine Schuld. Abplatzer habe ich keine.

gruß, Markus

Edit: Unterschrieben und bestätigt per Mail!


----------



## Snowman_NA (3. Juli 2012)

freut mich, dass ihr alle bei der petition mitmacht. 
wenn die hessische regierung damit durchkommt, könnten ja auch weitere bundesländer folgen. 
schon ne ganz traurige nummer...


----------



## Al_Ex (3. Juli 2012)

Gut, dann werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich weiterhin auf Alu setzten.

Endgültig entscheide ich mich dann nach ausführlichen Probefahren.

Danke euch. btw. Unterschreiben hatte ich schon gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (3. Juli 2012)

Das mit dem Lack an meinem 2011´er C1 FS ist auch so ein Ding!

Ich hatte bereits nach der ersten langen und schnellen Abfahrt (Waldautobahn mit ca. 50km/h) den ersten Steinschlag mit Lackschaden am Sattelrohr.
Nach dem Matschigen Winter, ist jetzt auch das Oberrohr matt und leich zerkratzt.
Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass ich das Rad auch nicht geschohnt habe. Solche Sachen passieren halt bei artgerechter Haltung.
Die Idee, von RockyRider, mit dem Abkleben des Rahmens werde ich mir für mein nächstes Rotwild, so Gott will ein E1, trotzdem Abkupfern. Man(n) muss ja aus seine Liebchen nicht immer sofort verschleissen.


----------



## Al_Ex (3. Juli 2012)

Also doch Carbon, da ich ja eh Rahmenschutzfolie in grösseren Mengen verwenden sollte.

Soll schon ein RW werden, da ich seit 1998 von einem träume und inzwischen genug Geld habe, um es mir leisten zu können.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

kurzer Kommentar zu der LackqualitÃ¤tâ¦    mein C1 hat auch Lackabplatzer, mehr wie meine vorherigen Mountainbikes, aber an Stellen, die ich nachvollziehen kann. Alle sind in Bereichen, in denen die rotierenden Reifen die Steine hin ballern kÃ¶nnen.

Das X2 weist aber Lackabplatzer an Stellen auf, an denen im Normalfall keine Steine direkt sondern nur auf Umwegen hinkommen kÃ¶nnen. Besonders Ã¤rgerliche sind Stellen die im Blickfeld liegen, z.B. um die komplette Schraube der unteren DÃ¤mpferaufnahme oder oben auf der Wippe (Steine kommen normalerweise von unten)  ;-(

Habe auch ein Mail an Rotwild geschrieben, daraufhin wurde mir sehr schnell ein schwarzer Lackstift geschickt. Wegen der Wippe, ist ja weiÃ, habe ich wieder bei Rotwild angefragt, auf den weiÃen Lackstift warte ich nochâ¦..

Trotzdem bleibe ich beim X2, die Fahreigenschaften finde ich einfach verdammt gut, vielleicht lasse ich es mir mal komplett ânachlackierenâ, wenn das bei Carbon Ã¼berhaupt gehtâ¦   wollte nur damit sagen, dass ich mich darÃ¼ber noch nicht informiert habe.


----------



## Al_Ex (3. Juli 2012)

Gegen Gebrauchspuren habe ich nix, genau auf des was Du schreibst meinte ich.

Okay Lackschutzfolie und einen Lackstift sollte ich noch über haben


----------



## Snowman_NA (3. Juli 2012)

soll es eigentlich ein 2012er C-modell werden oder ein 2013er?
weil beim C-modell 2013 der dämpfer wohl unterm dem oberrohr angebracht sein wird. 
haben einige ritter wohl im direkten gespräch mit rotwild erfahren...


----------



## Al_Ex (3. Juli 2012)

Schätze, ich werde die paar Monate bis zu den 2013 Modellen noch warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (3. Juli 2012)

Al_Ex schrieb:


> Also doch Carbon, da ich ja eh Rahmenschutzfolie in grösseren Mengen verwenden sollte.
> 
> Soll schon ein RW werden, da ich seit 1998 von einem träume und inzwischen genug Geld habe, um es mir leisten zu können.


 
Die Entscheidung zwischen einem R.R1 FS (ich gehe hier mal von der gleichen Federungstechnik aus) und einem R.C2 FS fällt eigentlich nicht aufgrund des verwendet Rahmenmaterials oder gar des verwendeten Lackes. Das sind beides von ihrer Art her gänzlich unterschiedliche Bikes. Ein R.R1 FS ist ein reinrassiges Racebike mit entsprechender Geometrie und Federungstechnik. Das heißt es ist leichter, vortriebsorientiert und antriebsneutral und klettert besser. Auf einem R.C2 FS sitzt man hingegen aufrechter und damit entspannter. Es ist eher ein Tourenbike mit etwas mehr Federwegsreserven. Dabei ist das Fahrwerk softer, mit etwas mehr Antriebseinflüssen, bietet dafür aber eine bessere Bergabperformance. Und beim Lack dürften sich die beiden Bikes auch nicht viel nehmen, denn Carbon wird eh nasslackiert und bei den Aluversionen setzte Rotwild, wie auch die meisten anderen Hersteller, aus Gewichts- und Kostengründen, mittlerweile auch auf den Nasslack. 

Also mache unbedingt längere Probefahrten mit beiden Bikes, um Dir ein Bild davon zu machen, welche Charakteristik Dir mehr liegt. Hierbei uaf die richtige Einstellung des Dämpfers achten! Der Lack ist hier nebensächlich, wenn Du vor der ersten Ausfahrt die neuralgischen Stellen wie die Unterseite des Unterrohrs und die Kettenstreben abklebst. Eventuell auch die Rückseite des Sitzrohrs, auch wenn ich bei meinen beiden Bikes (Alu: R.GT1 + Carbon: R.R2 FS) dort, nach zusammen rund 6.500 km, noch keine Problemstellen habe.


----------



## Al_Ex (3. Juli 2012)

Ausführliche Probefahrten werden selbstverständlich gemacht. Für Rotwild habe ich mich bereits fast zu 100 % entschieden.

Einzig unsicher bin ich, ob ich wieder eine Rennpfeile (bisher nen Element) oder eher tourenorientiert werde. => vgl. deine Argumentation

Einziger Wermutstropfen waren die Berichte über den Lack. Auch wenn es ein Gebrauchsgegenstand wird, das Auge fährt doch mit.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. Juli 2012)

Habt ihr gute Vorschläge welche Dämpfer man am Besten beim RFC 0.3 (Standarddämpfer ist ein HVR200) verbauen kann?

Maße sind 6,5"x1,5", d.h. 165mm x 38mm.


----------



## heizer1980 (3. Juli 2012)

Ich würde aus sagen, dass Bolzer es besser auf den Punkt gebracht hat als ich. Bei Carbon RW kann ich natürlich nicht mit reden, habe keines.
Meine Lackschäden beziehen sich auch nur auf Gebrauchsspuren und nicht wie bei den Carbon-Rädern, auf andere Stellen wie bei Snowman oder Bolzer. Aber wenn ich mir die Bikes meiner Mitfahrer anschau, bin ich der Meinung, dass bei meinem Rotwild die Abnutzung des Lackes schon deutlicher zu sehen ist.
Kann natürlich auch an dem Fahrer liegen ;-)

Übrigens, auch ich habe die Petition gestern abend noch unterschrieben. Auch wenn ich nicht in Hessen lebe, es geht uns doch irgendwo alle an. Ich bin der Meinung, mit etwas Rücksicht auf andere Waldbenutzer und einem freundlichen Umgang miteinander, haben alle genug Platzt im ihren Hobbies nach zugehen, ohne dabei der Natur zu schaden.


----------



## at021971 (3. Juli 2012)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Habt ihr gute Vorschläge welche Dämpfer man am Besten beim RFC 0.3 (Standarddämpfer ist ein HVR200) verbauen kann?
> 
> Maße sind 6,5"x1,5", d.h. 165mm x 38mm.



Ich habe ja den Nachfolger des RFC 0.3, ein R.GT 1. Als Dämpfer ist dort ein Fox RP23 verbaut. Also ein Dämpfer bei dem man eine Plattform Dämpfung in drei stufen zuschalten kann. Der Dämpfer ist ohne Frage klasse, aber der Hinterbau  braucht den nicht wirklich, denn das Propedal verwende ich nie. Hier würde auch ein Fox RL oder gar reichen, da der Hinterbau sehr antriebsneutral ist. Kaufst Du den Dämpfer frei am Markt, wirst Du wohl kaum umhin kommen, ihn an Dein Gewicht und den Hinterhaus  lassen.


----------



## luxaltera (3. Juli 2012)

Habe die Petition unterschrieben. 
Und mir mal ne kettenführung geleistet 
Soweit sehr zufrieden. Moderate laufgeräusche kann ich mit leben... 
Allerdings mußte ich von der kefü-Aufnahme die serienmäßig verbaut ist etwas runterfeilen da sonst das kleinste kettenrad schleift. Viel Platz ist da von Rotwild nicht vorgesehen...


----------



## RW_Eddy (3. Juli 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Habe die Petition unterschrieben.
> Und mir mal ne kettenführung geleistet
> Soweit sehr zufrieden. Moderate laufgeräusche kann ich mit leben...
> Allerdings mußte ich von der kefü-Aufnahme die serienmäßig verbaut ist etwas runterfeilen da sonst das kleinste kettenrad schleift. Viel Platz ist da von Rotwild nicht vorgesehen...




Wie warst Du denn mit dem XTR 985er Schaltwerk zufrieden ohne Kefü?
Hattest Du noch viel Kettenschlagen?

Viele Grüße Eddy


----------



## Deichfräse (3. Juli 2012)

Ich wohne zwar auch nicht in Hessen, aber bei so hirnloser Politik  solidarisiere ich mich doch gern mit den hessischen Bikern. Schließlich gibt´s dort auch das eine oder andere nette Revier, welches uns allen erhalten bleiben sollte!
Erinnert mich stark an die Aktion in München mit den Isaartrails oder dem Bombenkrater - auch so ein politischer Blödsinn.:kotz:

Ende o.t.


----------



## luxaltera (3. Juli 2012)

Auf jeden fall wesentlich weniger. Die kefü kam bloß dazu weil ich doch hin und wieder mal nach ner Landung ins leere trat oder das schalten vorne bei schnellen abfahrten mit viel geholper die Kette zum abspringen oder verklemmen brachte. Mit dem XTR zwar nicht mehr passiert aber die kefü war eh schon bestellt und sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Deichfräse (4. Juli 2012)

Welche Kettenführung hast du montiert, 2- oder 3-fach schaltbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (4. Juli 2012)

Eine "Dreist". Also dreifach. http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html


----------



## TrailProf (4. Juli 2012)

Al_Ex schrieb:


> Einziger Wermutstropfen waren die Berichte über den Lack. Auch wenn es ein Gebrauchsgegenstand wird, das Auge fährt doch mit.


 
Natürlich wird hier zumeist über die LackPROBLEME berichtet, was ja auch OK ist. Aber lass dich da mal nicht über Gebühr verunsichern.
Ich habe bisher keine Probleme gehabt, sowohl am R.FC03 als auch am R.X1 und R.C1 ist bei mir alles im grünen Bereich, obwohl alle ordentlich "rangenommen" wurden.
Dennoch, Abkleben schadet nie und die paar Gamm Mehrgewicht sind sicher gut investiert.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Juli 2012)

Der Lack ist eigentlich nur anfällig bei Steintreffern.
Er platzt dann gerne ab, wie Emalie.

Kann aber einfach ausbessern.
Bei Gelegenheit mach ich mal ein paar Fotos  Hinterbau  meines E1.


----------



## thommy_b (5. Juli 2012)

Meines Erachtens ist der Lack - zumindest beim X1 - ein echter Schwachpunkt. Fahre meins jetzt ein halbes Jahr. Das Oberrrohr ist stumpf und hat Kratzer, die nur von meiner Hose oder Gebüsch kommen können. Das sieht richtig beschiss'en aus. Lehn ein aktuelles X1 bloß nicht irgendwo an, wo es ein bisschen rutschen könnte, gibt unschöne Kratzer. Abplatzer kommen in der Tat nur dort vor, wo ich es auch nachvollziehen kann.

Meines Erachtens ist die Lackqualität  2012 om Vergleich zum Vorjahr deutlich schlechter geworden (2011 war C1). 

Und auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Für ein Rad dieser Preisklasse ist das unakzeptabel und peinlich für Rotwild. Und es kann auch nicht Sinn der Sache sein, dass ich mein ganzes Rad von oben bis unten mit Folie zukleistere. Oder andersrum: Wenn der Lack so empfindlich ist, warum hat man das von Herstellerseite nicht gleich gemacht?

Ach, und noch mal der Aufruf, bitte die Online-Petition unterzeichnen, danke:

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern


----------



## Al_Ex (5. Juli 2012)

Ich danke Euch allen ersteinmal für Eure Ausführungen. Denke ich kann mit dem Lack leben, solange nicht wirklich Daumennagelgrosse Stücke rausplatzen. Ansonsten ...

Bekommt man die Aufkleber nachbestellt?

Dann könnte man (Ich) bei zu schlimmer Auswirkung auch den Lack runterholen (LB lässt grüssen  ).

Noch eine Frage bezüglich der C1/2 und R1/2 Fahrer hier. Mein Anforderungsprofil ist :

50 % Waldwege / Forstautobahnen / querfeldein (hier dann gerne Touren um die 40 - 80 km)
30 % Mittelgebirge bis S2 (3 teilweise)
20 % Hobbyrennen (Marathons, ab und an 12h Rennen usf.)

Bin leider nicht so der Landschaftstyp auf dem Radel (immer erst wieder, wenn ich absteige) beim Fahren sind meistens die guten Vorsätze von wegen langsam und Natur anschauen vergessen  

Hat jemand den direkten Vergleich zwischen R und C serie? Ich persönlich tendiere eher zum R1, jedoch sehe ich das Alter und damit auch die etwas gesetztere Haltung zum Radeln auf mich zu kommen (sprich Tourenorientierung wird wohl stetig steigen), was dann ja eher zu den C (Klassen) passen würde. Federweg brauche ich nicht mehr als 120 mm, alles darüber wäre bei uns wohl etwas überdimensioniert. Schwierig, schwierig.

Probefahrten werden mit beiden Klassen gemacht, habe ich schon mit meinem Händler gesprochen, er würde Testbikes organisieren.

Welches denkt ihr mit euren Erfahrungen der entsprechenden Räder?


----------



## prodigy (5. Juli 2012)

@Al_Ex

Ich fahre seit 2010 ein C2, aktuell die 2012er Version und hatte für einen Tag auch mal testweise ein R1 FS gefahren.

Bei Deinem Anforderungsprofil würde ich ganz klar zum C2 tendieren, vor allem bzgl. der 30 % Mittelgebirge bis S2 (3 teilweise).

Die Geometrie des R1 ist nicht unbedingt dafür ausgelegt (70er Lenkwinkel, das C2 ist zwar mit 69,5 angeben hat aber lt. Bike Magazin eher 69.)

Für mich ein NoGo bei R1 ist die kaum versenkbare Sattelstütze durch das hohe Sattelrohr, Kindshock & Co kann man da vermutlich gar nicht nachrüsten, weil man sonst viel zu hoch sitzen würde...

Sicherlich gibt es Leute, die auch mit komplett ausgefahren Sattel S2/S3 fahren, aber ob´s Spaß macht?

ggf. würde ich sogar überlegen ein x1/x2 zu nehmen mit einem sehr leichten Laufradsatz, damit sollte man wirklich überall gut zurecht kommen.


----------



## Al_Ex (5. Juli 2012)

Puh ein X1/2 halte ich für übertrieben, zumindest für mich, hier in MV reichen max. 120 mm mehr als aus und die Harz bzw. Thüringentouren sehe ich auch alle fahrbar damit (hab zu Zeit ja auch nur 100 mm). 

Obwohl sie schick aussehen.  und wohl auch, zumindest was ich hier gelesen hab, gute Allrounder zu sein scheinen. 

Ich denke jedoch das ich zur C-Klasse tendiere, da ich dann auch mal gemütlich durch die Wälder schaukeln kann.

Danke auch an Dich.


----------



## at021971 (6. Juli 2012)

Bei Deinem Anforderungsprofil würde sich auch das R.GT1 oder R.GT2 von 2008/2009 gut machen. Davon gibt es noch einige Angebote in Größe M. So diese Größe passen würde, bekommst Du ein Bike, das auf der Technik des R.R1 FS oder R.R2 FS basiert, aber 125 mm Federweg am Hinterbau bietet. Durch den strafferen Hinterbau tendiert es mehr als R.C1 FS oder R.C2 FS in Richtung Cross Country Tour oder Marathon. Es läßt sich hervorragend mit einer Fox Talas  140 kombinieren, die man gemäß der Geometrie des Bikes standardmäßig auf 120 mm fährt und so zusätzliche Bergabreserven mit den 140 mm oder Steighilfe mit 100 mm erhält.

Angebote gibt es noch bei www.s-tec-sports.de für das R.GT2 und bei www.schaltwerk-bikes.de für das R.GT1. Jeweils in der Größe M.

R.GT1 Komplettbikes: http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/?page=117&p=807
R.GT1 Rahmenset: http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/?page=117&p=1060
R.GT2 Rahmenset: http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...Shop38023/Products/RGT2/SubProducts/RGT2-0001

Ich bin nach nunmehr rund 4.700 km mit meinem R.GT1 immer noch extrem zufrieden, fahre gerne und vorzugsweis längere Touren, wie z.B. 2010 die 377 km unseres 'AlpX in one Day', damit. Aber auch einen Trailurlaub im Vinschgau hat es letztes Jahr klaglos weggesteckt. 

Und alles bisher ohne jeglichen Lackschaden! ;-)

Jürgen alias jmr-biking wird Dir eine ähnliche Einschätzung über sein R.GT2 geben können.


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Juli 2012)

Mein R.GT2 hat jetzt knapp 6000 km runter. 2 Alp-X und mehrere Urlaube in den Alpen später kann ich sagen, dass das GT2 für mich das vielseitigste und perfekteste Tourenbike ist, von den Bikes die ich bis jetzt hatte. War damals eine sehr gute Entscheidung. Mit 120 mm Federweg vorne und 125 mm hinten reicht mir das vollkommen für Touren in den Alpen und in meiner heimischen Eifel. 
Ich denke, ich werde das Bike noch einige Zeit fahren. 





Ab dem 15 Juli geht`s auf einen leichten Alp-X, Mit 400 km und gut 6500 hm auf leichten Wegen, biken wir von Ehrwald in 6 Tagen an den Gardasee.

Hab dazu mein R.R2 HT mal alpentauglich gemacht. Carbon statt Kondition! 

Sollte Rotwild das Rahmendesign in der C1/C2-Serie wirklich so verändern, wie auf den CAD-Zeichnungen zu vermuten ist, dann könnte ich wieder schwach werden und das GT2 bekäme einen würdigen Nachfolger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kahuna (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich fahre auch hauptsächlich hier bei uns im Brandenburger Flachland. Aber selbst vor 14 Tagen in Alpen hat mein C1 eine gute Figur gemacht. Ich bin vollstens mit meinem Bike zufrieden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juli 2012)

So, das R.R2 HT ist bereit für den Alp-X:


----------



## at021971 (7. Juli 2012)

Jürgen, meinst Du nicht, dass eine etwas weniger racelastige Haltung für einen AlpX, auch wenn er nicht so anspruchsvoll werden wird, angenehmer wäre. Ich habe diesen hier (Ritchey Superlogic Carbon Rizer) an mein Cube montiert, mit dem ich immer zur Arbeit radle. Das ergibt einen deutlich entspanntere Haltung als an meinen R.R2 FS mit der Rotwild Flat Bar, ohne an einem Racebike deplaziert zu wirken. Ähnliche Lenker wie dem Ritchey Rizer, gibt es auch sicherlich von anderen Hersteller zu attraktiveren Preisen.


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Juli 2012)

Hab doch schon den Vorbau wieder auf positiv gedreht.  Nein, Quatsch. Ich bin letztes WE ne 2 Tagestour mit 8 kg Rucksack auf dem Buckel damit gefahren und das ohne Probleme. Hab nur den Sattel und die Reifen getauscht. Ich sitze auf dem 611er bequemer. Ich mag die sportliche Sitzposition und komme eher mit aufrechten Positionen nicht klar. Ist schon komisch. 

Und vielleicht kommt ja noch das hier pünktlich: Revelate Designs Viscacha
Dann brauch ich gar keinen Rucksack oder nur meinen kleinen Evoc CC10l. Die Viscacha hab ich durch Zufall entdeckt, ist aber schwer zu bekommen. Wenn nicht muss halt für den täglichen Bedarf der Vaude Bike Alpin Air wieder mit.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2012)

Hm, ich überlege gerade noch, ob ich mit dem E1 die 13.500hm machen soll, oder mit meinem Rocky Mountain Slayer.
Nicht wegen dem Gewicht oder so, eher weil es so dämliche Langfinger gibt.
Die werden von Kashima Beschichtungen förmlich angezogen...........


----------



## ezkimo (8. Juli 2012)

Hi,

es wohnt nicht zufällig jemand mit einem E1 von 2011 in L in der nähe von Aalen (Ostalb)? Hätte Interesse an einer kleiner Probefahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (8. Juli 2012)

@Rocky
würde schon das E1 nehmen. Wenn ihr nicht in einem Bikehotel mit vernünftigen, abschließbaren Bikekeller übernachtet, würde ich das Bike mit aufs Zimmer nehmen.
Hab ich auch schon gemacht, wenn ich kein gutes Gefühl hatte. Bike sollte halt einigermaßen sauber sein...


----------



## fraemisch (8. Juli 2012)

Nach 2 ALu Rahmen und 4 C2 dachte ich, dass mit der Neukonstruktion des C2 für 2012 jetzt endlich Ruhe ist.

Nach 12 Ausfahrten die Ernüchterung. Fahre im kleinen Blatt und es knackt komisch und Kette läuft unrund. Will ins mitlere Blatt schalten: geht nicht. Bleibe stehen: Result siehe Photo.


Sind dann auf dem Forstweg umgedreht. 

Im Tal habe ich (da Rahmen eh im A... ist) zusätzlich den kleinen Riss im Lack am Oberroh angeschaut (habe dies schon mal meinen Händler erklärt, dass an der Mittel-Naht der Lack springt, er sagte: Bring mal vorbei..). Habe den Lack mit dem Fingernagel entfernt...das Carbon drunter kann ich eindrücken... Habe für alles einen Zeugen...

Also 1 Rahmen: 2 Probleme

Nie wieder Rotwild. ich will raus, da soll sich Rotwild was einfallen lassen. Ich wollte ja von C2 auf X1 (Rahmen wäre Carbon gegen Alu + Gabel gewesen) umsteigen. 1400 Euro als Angebot fand ich nicht kulant, und dies wo schon 6 Rahmen gebrochen waren und ich immer wochlang aufs Bike verzichten musste. Bin halt den C2 2012 gefahren...bis heute nach nach 12 Tagen..


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> @Rocky
> würde schon das E1 nehmen. Wenn ihr nicht in einem Bikehotel mit vernünftigen, abschließbaren Bikekeller übernachtet, würde ich das Bike mit aufs Zimmer nehmen.
> Hab ich auch schon gemacht, wenn ich kein gutes Gefühl hatte. Bike sollte halt einigermaßen sauber sein...



Du hast eigentlich Recht.
Aber danach bin ich noch eine gute Woche in Frankreich unterwegs, da stünde es dann oft im Auto.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2012)

@fraemisch:

Kann dich verstehen.
Allerings sieht das Foto vom Bereich um die Schelle vom Umwerfer nach roher Gewalt aus?


----------



## Al_Ex (8. Juli 2012)

kahuna schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre auch hauptsächlich hier bei uns im Brandenburger Flachland. Aber selbst vor 14 Tagen in Alpen hat mein C1 eine gute Figur gemacht. Ich bin vollstens mit meinem Bike zufrieden.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Hallo meinst Du das Werder/Havel bei Potsdam? 

Das wäre von mir "nur" 200 km entfernt. Eventuell könnte ich mit dein C1 ja mal anschauen, wenn ich in Potsdam bin?


----------



## fraemisch (8. Juli 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @fraemisch:
> 
> Kann dich verstehen.
> Allerings sieht das Foto vom Bereich um die Schelle vom Umwerfer nach roher Gewalt aus?


 

Stimmt,schaut wüsst aus..Ich kann dir aber versichern (unter Zeugen): gestern den ganzen Tag gefahren (und am Abend Bike gewaschen und inspiziert: alles ok) > heute Schotter bergauf und nach 800hm Knack!!!!!!


----------



## at021971 (8. Juli 2012)

Das heißt bei Carbon aber nicht viel. Schädigungen sind oft nicht oberflächlich zu sehen sondern liegen im Inneren der Struktur. Sie fangen oft ganz klein an und wachsen über die Zeit. Und eines Tages, ohne Bezug zum Vorgang, bei dem der Schaden entstanden ist, gibt der Rahmen auf.

Aber Du hast da wirklich eine unglaubliche Leidensgeschichte mit dem R.C2 FS hinter Dir. Was ich aber nicht verstehe, dass das von der Konstruktion her sehr ähnliche R.X2 FS keine Auffälligkeiten zeigt. Auch vom 2011/2012er R.R2, was auch die gleiche Carbontechnik verwendet, dabei deutlich filigraner ist, haben wir hier noch keine Schäden gesehen.

Aber ich kann Dich verstehen, dass man nach der Geschichte endlich etwas haben möchte was hält. ich hoffe für Dich, dass Du aus der Sache sauber raus kommst. Das Gewährleistungsrecht dürfte Dir bei so vielen Tauschaktionen alles bis zur Rückabwicklung ermöglichen. Eventuell mußt Du einen Nutzungsabschlag in Kauf nehmen. Als Händler wäre es mir aber nach der Geschichte zu blöd, hier noch Forderungen zu stellen.

Lass uns mal wissen, wie es weiter oder aus geht.


----------



## kahuna (8. Juli 2012)

Al_Ex schrieb:


> Hallo meinst Du das Werder/Havel bei Potsdam?
> 
> Das wäre von mir "nur" 200 km entfernt. Eventuell könnte ich mit dein C1 ja mal anschauen, wenn ich in Potsdam bin?



Genau das Werder meine ich. Das mit dem Ansehen geht in Ordnung, du mußt beizeiten Bescheid sagen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Al_Ex (8. Juli 2012)

Danke, werde bei Gelegenheit auf Dich zu kommen.


----------



## fraemisch (8. Juli 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das heißt bei Carbon aber nicht viel. Schädigungen sind oft nicht oberflächlich zu sehen sondern liegen im Inneren der Struktur. Sie fangen oft ganz klein an und wachsen über die Zeit. Und eines Tages, ohne Bezug zum Vorgang, bei dem der Schaden entstanden ist, gibt der Rahmen auf.
> 
> Aber Du hast da wirklich eine unglaubliche Leidensgeschichte mit dem R.C2 FS hinter Dir. Was ich aber nicht verstehe, dass das von der Konstruktion her sehr ähnliche R.X2 FS keine Auffälligkeiten zeigt. Auch vom 2011/2012er R.R2, was auch die gleiche Carbontechnik verwendet, dabei deutlich filigraner ist, haben wir hier noch keine Schäden gesehen.
> 
> ...




Mache ich, 
gehe morgen vormittag zum Händler (hab ja Zeit weil wir unsere 7 Tage Tour abrechen mussten :-(. ..... Das Bike ist absolut sturzfrei und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht erklären ( obwohl ich mal 2 Semester technische Mechanik hatte, wie ein Riss unter dem Umwerfer quer! zur Fahrrichtung passieren kann, der Riss am Oberrohr ist auch quer zur Fahrtrichtung, schaut aus als ist dies genau die Grenze von den 2 Backformen, weiß aber nicht ob es diese bei der Carboofertigung so ist. im endeffekt bin ich sauer weil ich meinen Urlaub abbrechen musste..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (8. Juli 2012)

Aus zwei Teilen dürfte bei den neueren Rotwild Carbonmodellen, also dem R.C2 FS, R.X2 FS und den 2011/2012er R.R2 FS/HT, drei Breiche sein:
1. Steuerohrbreich mit einigen Zentimetern vom Ober- und Unterrohr
2. Tretlagerbereich mit einigen Zentimetern vom Sitz- und Unterrohr
3. Verbindung von Sitzrohr und Oberrohr
Diese sind als Monocoque aus zwei Stücken gefertigt werden. Dazwischen dürften wie bei den früheren Modelle Carbonrohre liegen, die aus einem Stück gefertigt sind. Im 2011er Katalog kann man das ganz gut auf Seite 6 sehen. In Bild eins sieht man das Monocoque Bauteil, das den Verbindungsbereich von Sitz- und Oberrohr darstellt. Auf Bild zwei sieht man, wie der im Moncoqueverfahren hergestellte Steuerrohrbereich mit Ober- und Unterrohr verbunden werden.

Erkennen kann man den Übergang unter Klarlack in der Carbonstruktur an den gezackten, dreieckigen Übergängen. Somit dürften sich in den mittleren Bereichen von Ober-, Unter- und Sitzrohr keine Echten Nähte befinden, sonder evtl. nur Übergänge zwischen den obersten Carbonlagen.


----------



## fraemisch (9. Juli 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Aus zwei Teilen dürfte bei den neueren Rotwild Carbonmodellen, also dem R.C2 FS, R.X2 FS und den 2011/2012er R.R2 FS/HT, drei Breiche sein:
> 1. Steuerohrbreich mit einigen Zentimetern vom Ober- und Unterrohr
> 2. Tretlagerbereich mit einigen Zentimetern vom Sitz- und Unterrohr
> 3. Verbindung von Sitzrohr und Oberrohr
> ...


 

Danke für die Erklärung, habe jetzt mal den Rahmen abgegeben. Markus war so freundlich mir ein Ersatz C1 zu geben. D.h Morgen gehts wieder in die Schweiz. Also keine 7 Tages Tour sondern nur noch vier... Bin ja mal gespannt wie der Lösungsvorschlag von Rotwild dann ausschaut . Markus ist auf jeden Fall eine sehr guter Händler...


----------



## pelue67 (10. Juli 2012)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärung, habe jetzt mal den Rahmen abgegeben. Markus war so freundlich mir ein Ersatz C1 zu geben. D.h Morgen gehts wieder in die Schweiz. Also keine 7 Tages Tour sondern nur noch vier... Bin ja mal gespannt wie der Lösungsvorschlag von Rotwild dann ausschaut . Markus ist auf jeden Fall eine sehr guter Händler...



Das ist wirklich mehr als ärgerlich. Drück Dir die Daumen für eine gute Regelung. 

P.S. Markus aus Gauting? Top-Händler, ja. Ist auch meiner.


----------



## Rockside (10. Juli 2012)

@fraemisch

ehem, darf ich mal so fragen: sind die Rahmen so sehr am Limit gebaut oder bist Du so schwer, daß die Dinger vorzeitig aufgeben?


----------



## fraemisch (13. Juli 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> @fraemisch
> 
> ehem, darf ich mal so fragen: sind die Rahmen so sehr am Limit gebaut oder bist Du so schwer, daß die Dinger vorzeitig aufgeben?



 Ich wiege 73 kg...  Also nicht ganz so schwer....


----------



## -JONAS- (16. Juli 2012)

..erledigt


----------



## RCC03-Biker (17. Juli 2012)

Habe jetzt an meinem X1 vorne eine 200er IceTec Scheibe montiert und auch KoolStop Sinterbeläge eingebaut.
Hat am Wochenende in Livigno hervorragend funktioniert. Konnte kein Fading feststellen.
Dosierbarkeit ist aber leider immer noch sehr digital. Naja, über den Sommer werd ich mit der RX noch kommen.
Leider hatte es mit dem E1 Testbike für Livigno nicht geklappt. Wäre die richtige Spielwiese für das E1 gewesen. Da war alles dabei, damit man das E1 auf Herz und Nieren prüfen kann...
Vielleicht geht da noch mal was im September...


----------



## Orakel (18. Juli 2012)

für diejenigen die mit dem E1 Liebäuglen
www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/enduro/dauertest-rotwild-re1-fs-edition/a12661.html


----------



## MB-Locke (19. Juli 2012)

Hi,
Ich habe während meines Urlaubs in Saalbach vor zwei Wochen auch mit dem E1 geliebäugelt... Direkt am Hiteleingang war eines ausgestellt u du bin ich so lange drum rum geschlichen, bis ich dann in den Shop bin u mir eines für nen Tag geliehen habe... Ich bin echt angetan, ein absolutes Spitzenbike für das Gelände dort! Auch Uphill noch gut fahrbar u aufm Trail u im Downhill ne echte Waffe! Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, Richtung Saisonende doch noch eins zu holen (vermutlich aber nur das Rahmenset)

Gibt es denn schon Info, ob sich auf 2013 was ändert?

Grüße


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (19. Juli 2012)

Ja ja, das E1 ist in der Tat eine schöne Allzweckwaffe!
Für 2013 wird es wohl eine 650B-Variante geben. Könnte ich mir bei dem Bike als durchaus machbar vorstellen und wäre eine sinnvolle Ergänzung.


----------



## MB-Locke (20. Juli 2012)

Hi,
sorry, was heißt 650B-Variante?? Ich kenne mich bei Rotwild noch nicht so aus...
Gruß


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heizer1980 (20. Juli 2012)

650B hat nichts mit Rotwild an sich zu tun. Das ist ein relativ neuer Reifendurchmesser Standard. Ein Mittelmaß von 26" und 29", hat aber tatsächlich einen Durchmesser von 27,1" (laut meiner Werkstatt des Vertrauens)
Wird wohl auch bei anderen Herstellern neben schon vorhandenen 29"ern die Produktpalette in der nächsten Saison ergänzen.


----------



## at021971 (20. Juli 2012)

Für die R.C1/C2 FS Fahrer unter uns. Bei Toxoholic gibt es 2011er Fox RP23 in 7.25 x 1,75 für relativ wenig Geld.

http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-BLOW-O...0-184-.html?XTCsid=ga0i4unisceg61qoubt13j3fm0


----------



## Snowman_NA (21. Juli 2012)

servus!

bin heute mit meinem C2 vom alp-x zurückgekommen (zillertal - gardasee, 7 etappen, 460km, 11.900hm).
...was soll ich sagen? kein problem mit dem C2...kein defekt. absolut zuverlässig. hat richtig spaß gemacht. und 2 trailabflüge hat es auch unbeschadet überstanden. geiles bike. 

grüße
florian


----------



## at021971 (21. Juli 2012)

Hattest Du eigentlich schon einen neuen Rahmen bekommen, oder ist es noch immer der mit den Rissen im Lack?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowman_NA (22. Juli 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Hattest Du eigentlich schon einen neuen Rahmen bekommen, oder ist es noch immer der mit den Rissen im Lack?



...immer noch der mit den rissen im lack.


----------



## at021971 (22. Juli 2012)

Schon mutig mit einem Rahmen, bei dem man nicht so recht weiß ob er zumindest angeschlagen ist, auf einen AlpX zu gehen. Wann gibt es denn Ersatz?


----------



## luxaltera (22. Juli 2012)

Habe endlich die Fox teile vom eloxierer zurück! Nie wieder Blau am Rad...
Habe mich für Grün entschieden als Akzent zu den roten teilen...


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Juli 2012)

Alp-X "light" ist überstanden. Das HT hat sich auch gut auf den Trails rund um Plamort gemacht. Ansonsten waren wir eher nicht so technisch unterwegs. Aber ein bisschen Tansalp-Rennfeeling haben wir dann noch gehabt.


----------



## TOM4 (23. Juli 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Habe endlich die Fox teile vom eloxierer zurück! Nie wieder Blau am Rad...
> Habe mich für Grün entschieden als Akzent zu den roten teilen...  Anhang anzeigen 234436



grün sieht sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus 

noch was und zwar - wo ist denn die dritte leitung am unterrohr? hast du keinen umwerfer, keine hinterbremse oder kein schaltwerk??


----------



## Snowman_NA (23. Juli 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Schon mutig mit einem Rahmen, bei dem man nicht so recht weiß ob er zumindest angeschlagen ist, auf einen AlpX zu gehen. Wann gibt es denn Ersatz?



ich habe mir das ganze sehr genau angeschaut. und es sieht wirklich nur nach lackriss/abplatzer aus.
klar....100%ig sicher kann man sich nicht sein. aber es ist ja alles glatt gegangen.

ich hatte mit matthias vereinbart, dass wir uns nach dem alp-x zusammentelefonieren zwecks austauschtermin.


----------



## luxaltera (23. Juli 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> grün sieht sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus
> 
> noch was und zwar - wo ist denn die dritte leitung am unterrohr? hast du keinen umwerfer, keine hinterbremse oder kein schaltwerk??



Ist alles da aber sieht man aus dem winkel nicht. War für mich auch ne schwierige Entscheidung. Sollte auch nicht mehr werden als die paar Akzente... Gefällt mir besser als zuviel rot oder alles in schwarz... Eine andere Farbe als die komplementärfarbe zu rot kam nicht wirklich in frage.


----------



## Orakel (23. Juli 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> noch was und zwar - wo ist denn die dritte leitung am unterrohr? hast du keinen umwerfer, keine hinterbremse oder kein schaltwerk??


a)entweder hat er den Schaltzug für den Umwerfer am Oberrohr verlegt (eigentlich für die Variostütze gedacht)
b) er hat die Bremsleitung obenrum verlegt


----------



## TOM4 (23. Juli 2012)

ah-ja 
 man sieht im tretlagerbereich die dritte leitung! schaut auf den ersten blick wirklich komisch aus bzw. aus der fotografierten perspektive


----------



## H.B.O (23. Juli 2012)

wieß jemand ob es mdi ausfallenden in 12mm steckachse gibt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (23. Juli 2012)

Rotwild bietet bisher nur 10 mm Thru Axle und standard QR. X12 oder einen anderen 12 mm Standard gibt es bisher nicht.


----------



## marcusruhr (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich würde hier gerne mal die Frage in den Raum stellen, welches Rotwild ihr mir so empfehlen würdet.

In folgender Situation bin ich. Ich habe ein nun schon etwas in die Jahre gekommenes RCC 1.3 mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin. Komplett XTR, eine Avid Ultimate und eine Fox RLT die nun schon ein paar Jahre alt ist. 

Ich würde gern nächstes Jahr wieder mehr trainieren und auch Rennen fahren. Gardasee Marathon und evt 24 h Duisburg.

Nun überlege ich mir ein neues Rotwild zu kaufen und stehe vor den Fragen HT oder FS und Alu oder Carbon. Ich bin bisher nie Carbon Bikes gefahren und habe es auch nicht vermisst. Ebenso was FS angeht. Aber irgendwie scheint ja Carbon inzwischen der Standard zu sein und FS Bikes sind auch nicht mehr so schwer wie zu der Zeit als ich mir meins kaufte.

Sollte ich mir um kosten zu sparen lieber wieder das R1 kaufen? Oder ist Carbon doch soviel besser?

Auch die Frage, ob ich mir ein komplett neues Bike kaufe oder nur den Rahmen. Und ich mir aus den alten und ein paar neuen Parts was aufbaue könnte ich mir noch nicht beantworten.

Ich finde Rotwild sehr schön und für mich ist kein anderes Bike vorstellbar. 

Was ich auch noch geil fände, wäre der grüne Rahmen vom Ergon Team. Hat von euch jemand ne Ahnung wo man die bekommen kann. Weil einige haben von euch ja welche.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Juli 2012)

marcusruhr schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würde hier gerne mal die Frage in den Raum stellen, welches Rotwild ihr mir so empfehlen würdet.
> 
> In folgender Situation bin ich. Ich habe ein nun schon etwas in die Jahre gekommenes RCC 1.3 mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin. Komplett XTR, eine Avid Ultimate und eine Fox RLT die nun schon ein paar Jahre alt ist.
> 
> ...



Moin Marcus,

den Topeak Ergon gibt es nicht mehr (fahren jetzt Canyon) Einen neuen Rahmen mit alten Sachen aufbauen geht, aber lohnt sich das? Behalte lieber das schöne 1.3 und kaufe Dir etwas neues... R1 oder R2; HT oder FS... sehr schwierig und eine sehr persönliche Entscheidung, ich fahre das R2HT und bin damit super zufrieden. Das FS konnte mich bei einer Probefahrt nicht 100% überzeugen aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung. Ich glaube, bei Dir hilft nur eine anständige Probefahrt... 

Viel Spaß 

Gruß aus Hamburg
Marcus


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Juli 2012)

In den letzten Tagen bruzelte die Sonne heiß vom Himmel, sodaß man auf Tour fast verdurstet.












Und seit heute Nacht schüttet es wieder ohne Ende. Hoffentlich wird es morgen zur Tour um den Nürburgring wieder besser.


----------



## marcusruhr (28. Juli 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Marcus,
> 
> den Topeak Ergon gibt es nicht mehr (fahren jetzt Canyon) Einen neuen Rahmen mit alten Sachen aufbauen geht, aber lohnt sich das? Behalte lieber das schöne 1.3 und kaufe Dir etwas neues... R1 oder R2; HT oder FS... sehr schwierig und eine sehr persönliche Entscheidung, ich fahre das R2HT und bin damit super zufrieden. Das FS konnte mich bei einer Probefahrt nicht 100% überzeugen aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung. Ich glaube, bei Dir hilft nur eine anständige Probefahrt...
> 
> ...



Ich denke ich war und werde in Zukunft mehr der HT Fahrer sein. Habe FS nie vermisst. Aber vielleicht können ja andere auch noch was dazu schreiben. Wie zufrieden seit ihr mit euren R2 HT's? Ich fahre Rotwild nun seit 7 Jahren. Das 1.3 war ein Ersatz auf Kulanz. Vor dem habe ich auch schon eins auf Kulanz bekommen. Hat Rotwild immernoch Qualitätsprobleme oder sind Risse weniger geworden?

Gruß


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Juli 2012)

Ich bin mit meinem R2 HT von 2010 sehr zufrieden. Anfangs so es in einem leichtem Aufbau so aus: 




Vor gut einer Woche bin ich damit einen Alpencross gefahren. In dieser Aubaustufe ist es auch alpentauglich: 




Ich passe aber mit meinen 190 cm Körpergröße perfekt auf ein 29er Hardtail. Baue mir gerade eins als Winterbike auf. Klick hier für Infos
Sollte das 29er HT mir genau so gut zusagen, wie mein 29er Stumpi, dann wird mein R2 HT wohl nächstes Jahr meinen Fuhrpark wegen Arbeitslosigkeit verlassen und einem 29er Race HT weichen müssen. Mal sehen, ob Rotwild bis dahin was Adäquates anbietet.


----------



## marcusruhr (28. Juli 2012)

Habe von einem Rotwild- Händler gehört, dass die 2013er Lackierung beim R2 schwarz Matt werden soll. Vor der eurobike wird es aber nichts offizielles geben. Kann das jemand bestätigen oder gibt es irgendwo schon Fotos?

Wenn mir das gefällt, wurden ich noch ein paar Monate warten.

Gruß


----------



## at021971 (29. Juli 2012)

Ich würde mal bis nach der Eurobike warten. Dann hast Du einen Überblick was Neues kommt und ob Du dafür bereit bist den Mehrpreis zu bezahlen. Nach der Eurobike werden dann auch durch den Druck die Lager zu räumen, die Modelle der ablaufenden Saison günstiger. 

Zudem dürften wir nach der Eurobike beim Thema 650b ein ganzes Stück weiter und schlauer sein. Dann muss man hoffentlich keine optisch äußerst bedenkliche 29" Bikes fahren und kann bei ähnlicher Geometrie und Obtik wie bei einem 26", das Beste aus beiden Welten vereinigen.

Was die Qualität angeht, war in den letzen Jahren eigentlich nur das R.C2 FS auffällig.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (29. Juli 2012)

marcusruhr schrieb:


> Nun überlege ich mir ein neues Rotwild zu kaufen und stehe vor den Fragen HT oder FS und Alu oder Carbon. Ich bin bisher nie Carbon Bikes gefahren und habe es auch nicht vermisst. Ebenso was FS angeht. Aber irgendwie scheint ja Carbon inzwischen der Standard zu sein und FS Bikes sind auch nicht mehr so schwer wie zu der Zeit als ich mir meins kaufte.
> 
> Sollte ich mir um kosten zu sparen lieber wieder das R1 kaufen? Oder ist Carbon doch soviel besser?
> 
> Auch die Frage, ob ich mir ein komplett neues Bike kaufe oder nur den Rahmen. Und ich mir aus den alten und ein paar neuen Parts was aufbaue könnte ich mir noch nicht beantworten.



Hi Marcus,

dieses Video kann dir Antwort geben  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xreZdUBqpJs&feature=related
Das hätte ich selber soo nicht gedacht!!! Nicht unbedingt leichter aber Steifer!!!

Zu der Frage "alte/neue Parts", da hab ich auch ein halbes Jahr darüber nachgedacht, ein komplett neues Bike ist besser, solange es kein neues Retrobike werden soll.

Thema HT, FS... Hmm das musst du mit dir selber ausmachen. Seit 2001 bin ich nur HT gefahren und war immer sehr glücklich damit. Nun war das Geld und die Lust auf ein FS da und nun ja, ich will es nicht mehr missen  Wobei ich ehr was geländelastiger unterwegs bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (29. Juli 2012)

denis.sine schrieb:


> ...dieses Video kann dir Antwort geben http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xreZdUBqpJs&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xreZdUBqpJs&feature=related
> 
> Das hätte ich selber soo nicht gedacht!!! Nicht unbedingt leichter aber Steifer!!!...


 
Diese Videos sind ja nett, zeigen dass das Material bei Belastung in der richtigen Richtung ziemlich viel bis zum letztendlichen Kollaps aushält. Sie zeigen aber nicht, was in dem Rahmen schon alles vorher passiert ist. Das heißt auch wenn der Rahmen äußerlich unversehrt erscheint, kann er innen schon erhebliche Delaminationen aufweisen und bei weitere Benutzung ohne erkennbare zusätzliche Einwirkung und Schädigung doch irgendwann kollabieren.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (29. Juli 2012)

Netter Einwand, aber beim Alu gibt es auch Haarrisse die nicht sofort mit dem bloßem Auge zusehen sind... Delaminationen, also wenn das der Fall wäre würde auch die Steifigkeit darunter leiden und das Material nicht die Doppelte Belastung aushalten. Es ist also egal was vorher war... Kaputt bekommt man alles! 

Das Teile nach einem gewissen Zeitraum getauscht werden müssen ist denke ich bekannt.

PS: nach 11 Jahren HT (davon 5 Jahre aktiv gefahren) ist es nun am Unter-/Steuer-rohr gerissen und muss es ersetzen.


----------



## Lapper22 (29. Juli 2012)

Das Video ist schon ziemlich beeindruckend. Ich bin ein wirklicher Carbon-Fan. Trotzdem habe ich immer bei Alu ein besseres Bauchgefühl. Wie man in dem Video sieht, hält der Alurahmen zwar weniger aus, bricht aber nicht sofort...

Gestern seit längerer Zeit mal wieder ne Runde gedreht. Ich weiß, was ich vermisst habe





Allen noch einen schönen Sonntag.

Gruß Sven


----------



## at021971 (29. Juli 2012)

Alu geht natürlich auch kaputt. Und bei Belastung unter normalen Fahrbedingungen hält Carbon sicherlich länger und auch größeren Belastungen stand als Alu. Aber Alu hat ein wesentlich kalkulierbares Bruchverhalten als Carbon und regagiert nicht so sensibel auf Druck (z.B. Steinschlag) . 

Hier (http://www.carbon-bike-check.com/html/so_geht_s.html) kann man ein paar Videos sehen, bei denen ein Carbonrahmen verschiedenen Belastungen ausgesetzt wird. Dazu gibt es dann jeweils Röntgenbilder, welche die äußerlich unsichtbaren Schäden zeigen. Diese Delaminationen sind dann der Ausgangspunkt für Materialversagen, welches lange Zeit später und ohne Bezug zum eigentlichen Vorfall auftreten kann.

Also Carbon ist gut, ich habe schließlich selber einen, aber es ist nicht unkaputtbar. Und das wollen solche Videos gerne suggerieren. Eine Beule im Alu wäre im Carbon mitunter ein Loch.


----------



## at021971 (29. Juli 2012)

@Sven: Klasse Photo!!!


----------



## marcusruhr (29. Juli 2012)

Ich habe das ins Auge gefasst.

http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...ucts/RR.2HTS-TEC/SubProducts/RR.2HTS-TEC-0002


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2014macHartmann (29. Juli 2012)

Tolles Video, aber das was in den Videos gezeigt wird, hat nix mit dem tatsächlichem Gebrauch von Fahrradrahmen zu tun... aber gut, ich werde meinen Rahmen in realen Bedingungen testen und berichten  (hast du dich schon mal seitlich auf dein Oberrohr gestellt? also wenn dann oben drauf oder?)


----------



## at021971 (29. Juli 2012)

Sicherlich nicht, aber es soll vorkommen, dass man hin-oder gar auf etwas fällt. Das Einschlagen der Bremsgriffe ins Oberrohr ist auch so ein Fall. Zudem kann etwas auf den Rahmen fallen oder Steine werden aufgewirbelt und schlagen im Unterrohr ein. Manchmal richtig große Brocken. Das dürfte nicht so sehr weit von einem Schlag mit dem Gummihammer entfernt sein.

Hier oder in einem anderen Forum gab es einen, der hatte ein nagelneues Scott. Dann fiel das Kinderrad der Tochter um. Traf den Carbonrahmen des Vaters und der war Geschichte, da er anschließend ein großes Loch hatte. Bei Alu hätte er wenn überhaut, allerhöchstens eine Beule. Unschön, aber für den weiteren Gebrauch weitestgehend unproblematische.

Was die Videos und Röntgenbilder zeigen ist, dass obwohl oberflächlich nichts zu sehen ist, der Rahmen nun eine Schwachstelle hat und Ausgangpunkt für größere Implikation sein kann.

Aber ganz klar, Carbon hat seine Vorteile. Nur sollte man sich auch über die Nachteile im Klaren sein. Man sieht Schäden meist einfach nicht, was anders als bei Alu ist. Darüber hinaus ist das Bruchverhalten von Carbon problematischer als das von Alu.


----------



## delatobi (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir das X1 comp ins Auge gefasst da ich es relativ gÃ¼nstig bekomme, fÃ¼r 2100â¬.

Nun wollte ich euch fragen ob ihr das momentan als "richtigen" Zeitpunkt haltet, da demnÃ¤chst die Eurobike ist? Also kaufen oder eher warten bzw. kann man richtig sparen oder "nur" ~ 100 â¬?


----------



## grosser (29. Juli 2012)

denis.sine schrieb:


> .... Nun war das Geld und die Lust auf ein FS da und nun ja, ich will es nicht mehr missen



Bei mir ist es gerade umgekehrt!
meine Rotwilds werden geschont und der Stealthbomber kommt oft zum Einsatz.
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1177793]
	
[/URL]


----------



## bohaim (29. Juli 2012)

Hat noch jemand Infos zu der Farbgestaltung von den 2013er Modellen?
Händlerinsides oder so...
Oder gibts das alles erst nach der Eurobike?


----------



## snoopy-bike (30. Juli 2012)

marcusruhr schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würde hier gerne mal die Frage in den Raum stellen, welches Rotwild ihr mir so empfehlen würdet.
> 
> In folgender Situation bin ich. Ich habe ein nun schon etwas in die Jahre gekommenes RCC 1.3 mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin. Komplett XTR, eine Avid Ultimate und eine Fox RLT die nun schon ein paar Jahre alt ist.
> 
> ...



Hallo Marcusruhr!

Ich fahre zur Zeit 2 x das R.2 HT aus 2012 und bin damit mehr als nur zufrieden! Es ist ein absolut geniales Rad! Zwei weitere Freunde von mir fahren ebenfalls das aktuelle R.2 (1 x M; 1 x S), beide sind auch sehr zufrieden mit ihrem Bike! Der Rahmen ist bei weitem nicht so hart vom Hinterbau wie das R.1 HT! 
Solltest Du zufällig Rahmengröße "L" brauchen, melde Dich per PM bei mir, ich gebe eines der Räder ab (wenig km, alles komplett XTR - bzw. Rahmen). Im nächstenJahr wird es wohl die R.2 in 26" nur ganz limitiert geben... ansonsten 29"

Viele Grüße


----------



## marcusruhr (30. Juli 2012)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Hallo Marcusruhr!
> 
> Ich fahre zur Zeit 2 x das R.2 HT aus 2012 und bin damit mehr als nur zufrieden! Es ist ein absolut geniales Rad! Zwei weitere Freunde von mir fahren ebenfalls das aktuelle R.2 (1 x M; 1 x S), beide sind auch sehr zufrieden mit ihrem Bike! Der Rahmen ist bei weitem nicht so hart vom Hinterbau wie das R.1 HT!
> Solltest Du zufällig Rahmengröße "L" brauchen, melde Dich per PM bei mir, ich gebe eines der Räder ab (wenig km, alles komplett XTR - bzw. Rahmen). Im nächstenJahr wird es wohl die R.2 in 26" nur ganz limitiert geben... ansonsten 29"
> ...


 
Hallo, ich brauche mit 180 cm leider M. Wäre sonst ne gute Idee gewesen. Ich denke es wird auch das HT werden. Da ich mit dem RCC 1.3 ja auch sehr zufrieden bin und ein FS bisher auch nie vermisst habe.

Trotzdem lasse ich mir vom Händler mal für das FS ein Angebot machen.
Würde meine XTR dann mit dem neuen tauschen. Ein R2 FS in Basisausstattung ist ja dann auch günstiger.

Was das Modeljahr angeht habe ich festgestellt, dass mir die Farbe vom 2011 sehr zusagt. Leider ist das HT aus 2011 wohl überall vergriffen.

Nächstes Jahr soll es ja matt werden. Da weiß ich noch nicht, ob mir das gefallen würde. Wobei Rotwild, wie ich finde noch nie einen Fehlgriff in der Farbwahl gemacht hat.

Was ich auch gelesen habe ist, dass mit MJ 2011 ein Carbonhinterbau mit besseren Lagern auf den Mark gekommen ist. Der soll um Längen besser sein als die Älteren. Daher auch die großen Preisunterschiede vom 2011 FS gegenüber Restposten aus den Vorjahren.

Gibt es hier Leute die das bestätigen können? Ist der 2011er Hinterbau wirklich besser?

Wie verhält es sich generell mit Wartungen beim Hinterbau von FS Bikes? Enstehen da noch Kosten?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## snoopy-bike (30. Juli 2012)

marcusruhr schrieb:


> Hallo, ich brauche mit 180 cm leider M. Wäre sonst ne gute Idee gewesen. Ich denke es wird auch das HT werden. Da ich mit dem RCC 1.3 ja auch sehr zufrieden bin und ein FS bisher auch nie vermisst habe.
> 
> Trotzdem lasse ich mir vom Händler mal für das FS ein Angebot machen.
> Würde meine XTR dann mit dem neuen tauschen. Ein R2 FS in Basisausstattung ist ja dann auch günstiger.
> ...





Hallo Marcus,

mit FS haben wir leider keine Erfahrungen... da wir eingefleischte HT Fahrer sind ;-)
Farbe ist schwarz matt -definitiv.  Manche Räder stehen schon beim Händler (S & M - Größen) sieht Schweine-geil aus!
Viel Glück bei Deiner Suche! Falls sich was ändert melde Dich einfach.

Gruß


----------



## marcusruhr (30. Juli 2012)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus,
> 
> mit FS haben wir leider keine Erfahrungen... da wir eingefleischte HT Fahrer sind ;-)
> Farbe ist schwarz matt -definitiv. Manche Räder stehen schon beim Händler (S & M - Größen) sieht Schweine-geil aus!
> ...


 
Auf der HP sieht man noch nichts und habe auch nach Bilder gesucht, aber nichts gefunden.

Hast Du nen Link oder nen Foto?

Ich bin ja auch eher HT Fahrer. Aber Ich habe auch so viele positive Testberichte über das FS gelesen. Und ich wollte nächstes Jahr auch mehr Marathon und 24h Rennen fahren. Da hat ein FS schon Vorteile.


----------



## TOM4 (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
Frage bzgl. eines r2 ht rahmen aus 2010 - für welche körpergröße würdet ihr einen m rahmen empfehlen? Oberrohrlänge ist ja 595mm und standover ca. 76cm
Ich fahr ein r1 fs in s und ein x1 in m und jetzt bin ich im hin und her bzgl. der rahmenhöhe bei einem r2!
Bitte um hilfe!

Gruß tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fifumo (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo

bin seit einiger Zeit auch Besitzer eines "Rotwild" (Mercedes Benz All Mountain) und musste nun auf Grund eines Banscheibenvorfalls mir Gedanken um den Ersatz meines freeride hardtails machen. Geht dabei um leichten Parkeinsatz, nicht so ganz extrem. Habe dafür mir nun den folgenden Rahmen bestellt: 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/16046-rotwild-x1-fs-rahmen-gr-m-2012
X1 FS
Hoffe, da mich der Rahmen des MB absolut überzeugt hat, dass es dieser Hirsch nun auch tun wird. Habe folgende Frage: Hat wer den Rahmen schon mit einer 140er Gabel gefahren? Wenn ja, passt das für all mountain?
Oder sollte eher 150 / 160mm verbaut werden?

Danke im Voraus für Eure Antworten

Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## at021971 (30. Juli 2012)

@TOM4

Orientiere Dich nicht primÃ¤r an der RahmenhÃ¶he, denn die ist zweitrangig. Wichtiger ist die OberrohrlÃ¤nge. Rotwild selber rÃ¤t beim R.R1/R2 HT/FS zu folgenden GrÃ¶Ãen:

/ XS = 150 cm â 160 cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe
/ S = 160 cm â 171 cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe
/ M = 171 cm â 182 cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe
/ L = 182 cm â 193 cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe

Bedenke aber, dass der R.R1/R2 FS Rahmen aufgrund seiner DÃ¤mpferanlenkung generell eine groÃe ÃberstandshÃ¶he hat. Das Oberrohr verlÃ¤uft bei allen RahmengrÃ¶Ãen fast auf gleichem Niveau. Ich fahre bei einer KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe von 191 und eine SchrittlÃ¤nge von 94 cm den R.R2 FS Rahmen in L und das geht sich einigermaÃen aus. Bei Deiner GrÃ¶Ãe wÃ¼rde ich wie von Rotwild vorgeschlagen eher zur GrÃ¶Ãe M greifen. GrÃ¶Ãe S dÃ¼rfte zu klein sein. Aber mach einer steht ja auf kompakte Rahmen. Sicher kannst Du Dir nur nach einer Probefahrt seinen.

Ich habe auch vor dem Kauf meines R.GT1 in GrÃ¶Ãe XL ein R.GT2 in GrÃ¶Ãe L probegefahren. Da war nach wenigen Minuten klar, dass mir eines in XL besser passt. Ein R.GT1 in GrÃ¶Ãe XL entspricht von der OberrohrlÃ¤nger her auch mehr oder weniger einem R.R2/R1 FS in GrÃ¶Ãe L.


----------



## TOM4 (30. Juli 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> @TOM4
> 
> Orientiere Dich nicht primär an der Rahmenhöhe, denn die ist zweitrangig. Wichtiger ist die Oberrohrlänge. Rotwild selber rät beim R.R1/R2 HT/FS zu folgenden Größen:
> 
> ...



Ah - ok - dann sollte ein m rahmen beim hardtail ja passen. Beim r1 fs bin ich mit dem s bzgl. überstandshöhe und draufsitzen eigentlich super zufrieden. (Obwohl von rotwild empfohlen mit meinen 173cm eigentlich zu groß)

Beim hardtail kanns dann ruhig ein wenig gestreckter sein.
Probefahrt ist leider nicht möglich, da rahmenkit.

Danke


----------



## 123disco (30. Juli 2012)

@Fifumo: 140mm bei x1 geht. fahre oft cc-130mm - aber Spass machts schon mit 150 und entsprechendem GelÃ¤nde. WÃ¼rde langfristig 150+ planen - sonst in c1 tauschen;-) 


Die RahengrÃ¶Ãenempfehlungen sind fÃ¼r Modelle ziemlich unterschiedlich - und logo, nur Richtwert .

..etwas versteckt im Servicebereich http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/service/faq.

R.R1/2 und R.GT1/2:	                          

/ XS = 150 cm â 160 cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe	 
/ S = 160 cm â 171 cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe	 
/ M = 171 cm â 182 cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe	 
/ L = 182 cm â 193 cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe	 

R.C1 HT und R.C1/2 FS:	 
/ XS = 145 cm â 155 cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe	 
/ S = 155 cm â 166 cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe	 
/ M = 166 cm â 178 cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe	 
/ L = 178 cm â 188 cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe	 
/ XL = 188 cm â 198 cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe


----------



## TOM4 (30. Juli 2012)

Mmhh - also rotwild empfiehlt beim r2 bei einer körpergröße von 173cm einen m rahmen = 595mm oberrohrlänge - jetzt hab ich ein r1 aus 2009 in s mit 575 or länge! Ist das r2 in m nicht doch etwas zuviel des guten - ich bin doch schon sehr stark verunsichert. 
Hab allerdings am r1 einen 110er vorbau drauf - kann man denn einen längeren rahmen mit einem kürzeren vorbau anpassen oder sind die 2cm längenunterschied nicht auszugleichen? 
Probefahrt ist leider nicht möglich, da 1. Rahmenkit und 2. In deutschland!


----------



## at021971 (30. Juli 2012)

110 mm bei einem Rahmen in Größe S ist doch schon extem viel. Das fahre ich an meinem R.R2 FS in Größe L auch. Es sieht doch so aus, dass Du Dir die fehlenden 2 cm Oberrohrlänge zum Rahmen in Größe M über einen längeren Vorbau zurückgeholt hast.


----------



## 123disco (30. Juli 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Mmhh - also rotwild empfiehlt beim r2 bei einer körpergröße von 173cm einen m rahmen = 595mm oberrohrlänge - jetzt hab ich ein r1 aus 2009 in s mit 575 or länge! Ist das r2 in m nicht doch etwas zuviel des guten - ich bin doch schon sehr stark verunsichert.
> Hab allerdings am r1 einen 110er vorbau drauf - kann man denn einen längeren rahmen mit einem kürzeren vorbau anpassen oder sind die 2cm längenunterschied nicht auszugleichen?
> Probefahrt ist leider nicht möglich, da 1. Rahmenkit und 2. In deutschland!



Bei deiner Größe sollte Sattelstütze ohne Setback/10er Vorbau den Längeunterschied wegmachen - zudem durch die starke Slooping-Geometrie wandert der Sattel nach vorn.

Sollte aber schon sportlich gestreckte Position werden und dich an dein Rennrad erinnern. ..das R2 Hardtail ist halt auch eine Fahrmaschine;-) , gemütlich kannst du jau auf´m´X1.


----------



## Vette08 (31. Juli 2012)

Fifumo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ... Habe folgende Frage: Hat wer den Rahmen schon mit einer 140er Gabel gefahren? Wenn ja, passt das für all mountain?
> Oder sollte eher 150 / 160mm verbaut werden?
> ...



Ja, passt auch! Durch unterschiedlichen SAG ist der Unterschied teils gering. Einige Beiträge dazu findest Du in der Vergangenheit. Einfach mal suchen! Ich bin eine 140er gefahren und dann auf eine 160er umgestiegen, die 140er funktionierte ziemlich gut, die Bodenfreiheit war lediglich geringfügig geringer, hängt auch sehr stark vom SAG ab!! Meine 140er Talas ging besser als die 160er Talas!  

Bei 160 mm würde ich zu einer Stahlfeder raten, zum Thema Luft-/Stahlfeder-Dämpfung gibt es auch bereits etliche Aussagen. 

z.B.: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9569280#post9569280


----------



## snoopy-bike (31. Juli 2012)

marcusruhr schrieb:


> Auf der HP sieht man noch nichts und habe auch nach Bilder gesucht, aber nichts gefunden.
> 
> Hast Du nen Link oder nen Foto?
> 
> Ich bin ja auch eher HT Fahrer. Aber Ich habe auch so viele positive Testberichte über das FS gelesen. Und ich wollte nächstes Jahr auch mehr Marathon und 24h Rennen fahren. Da hat ein FS schon Vorteile.









[/url][/IMG]
Hier das aktuelle Teambike von unserem Fahrer Mike in Rahmengröße "s" mit dem 2013er Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fifumo (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
Danke für die Antwort. 
Talas kommt mir eh nicht in die Tüte, habe halt eine Thor, eine Wotan und eine Pike hier zur Auswahl. Hatte gestern nochmals die Einbaulängen der 150er Talas mit der Thor verglichen, da hat die Magura ja 10mm mehr Bauhöhe, und sollte von daher erst ein Mal genügen. Möchte halt das Gewicht der Wotan nicht den Berg rauf schleppen müssen, das bike selber soll aber schon mehr bei der Abfahrt punkten als beim uphill. Der darf ruhig etwas länger dauern.
Werde mal testen wie es mit der Thor hinhaut.

Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Juli 2012)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]
> Hier das aktuelle Teambike von unserem Fahrer Mike in Rahmengröße "s" mit dem 2013er Rahmen...



Sieht mir doch sehr nach einem aktuellen 2012er Rahmen aus, den Mike R. zur Zeit fährt.

Auch Lukas Baum wartet schon gespannt auf die 2013er Bikes von Rotwild: 
Jedenfalls gewann er die deutsche Meisterschaft (U19) vor kurzem noch auf einem 2012er R2HT. Klick


----------



## marcusruhr (31. Juli 2012)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> Hier das aktuelle Teambike von unserem Fahrer Mike in Rahmengröße "s" mit dem 2013er Rahmen...


 
Vielen Dank für das Foto. Sieht dem 2012 sehr ähnlich, nur eben in matt. Finde das 2011 eigentlich schönes. Aber es ist als HT nicht mehr zu bekommen. Habe schon geschaut.


----------



## snoopy-bike (31. Juli 2012)

marcusruhr schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das Foto. Sieht dem 2012 sehr ähnlich, nur eben in matt. Finde das 2011 eigentlich schönes. Aber es ist als HT nicht mehr zu bekommen. Habe schon geschaut.



.... ist geschmackssache... wie Du sagst, gleicher Rahmen, nur in matt schwarz...
ansonsten 29"...


----------



## marcusruhr (31. Juli 2012)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> .... ist geschmackssache... wie Du sagst, gleicher Rahmen, nur in matt schwarz...
> ansonsten 29"...


 
Ich habe von meinem Händler auch gehört, dass Rotwild nächstes Jahr mehr auf 29" setzt und der R2 FS sogar wegfallen soll.

Ich finde das Rotwild noch nie mit den Farben daneben lag. Auch die 2012 und 2013 Lackierung sieht gut aus. Aber sie ist bei mir eben nicht ´´wow´´ wie bei anderen.

Was anderes! Kann mir mal einer sagen warum alle Hersteller so auf diesen 29" Zug aufspringen? Für kleinere Fahrer oder Leute die wendige Bikes brauchen hat ein 29" Nachteile. Und sie sind ja auch schwerer.

Solche Bikes auch zu bauen macht ja auch Sinn. Aber 26" Modelle aus dem Programm wegfallen zu lassen um fast nur noch 29" abzubieten, halte ich für etwas unglücklich. Mein Kumpel der voll auf Spezelized steht, erzählt mir, dass da auch dort mehrere Rahmen nächstes Jahr wegfallen zu gunsten von 29" Rahmen.


----------



## K3RMIT (31. Juli 2012)

Ich checks auch nicht was das soll mit dem 29er Hype.
Ich bin in der Mittagspause auch desöfteren beim Specialized Concept Store und stöber mal rum, die Leute da drin zwängen fast aggressiv jedem ein 29er auf.
Selbst als ich sagte ich brauch nix und guck nur sprach der mich an und dann nochmal den Hinweis das ich für ein 29er zu klein bin (170cm) meinte der dass das doch kein PRoblem ist und des wäre super und gibt nix besseres.

Man muss sich auch vor augen führen das die Dinge da drin stehen wie Blei.
Also wo man hinsieht nur 29er.
Und gestern bei mein Rotwild Dealer leider dasselbe erfahren, das Rotwild nächste Jahr verstärkt 29er und 650b bringt weils einfach besser ist.

Ich denk einfach das den Leuten was neues wieder unter die Nase gerieben werden muss.
Wenn 26er sooo schlecht all die Jahre war, wie konnten wir bis dahin nur Leben?
Also ging wohl nur schlecht als Recht 

Wenn das so weitergeht werde ich mir bald kein Rotwild mehr kaufen, so traurig wie es ist.
Vorallem wenn man sich ansieht was andere Hersteller an 26er bringen und aktuell anbieten zu Preis/Leistung, sorry da kann Rotwild in meinen Augen bald nicht mehr mithalten.
Siehe Cannondale Trigger, Carbonrahmen mit Innenverlegten Zügen, verschiedene Dämpfermodis und Lefty und und und.....
Cube ebenso, feinste Rahmen mit Innenverlegte Züge, Postmount Schaltung, schön und gut gelöste Details und top Parts für Preise die nicht mehr zu toppen sind.

Das nur mal so als Beispiele.
Ich hatte die grosse Hoffnung das Rotwild nächstes Jahr die C1 Serie noch absolut neu macht nachdem die seit 2009 läuft aber naja, sollte nicht sein offenbar.

Mein Wunsch wäre ein 120er 26er Fully mit Steckachse hinten, Innenverlegte Züge, Carbonrahmen, was geht postmount, um die 10,5 KG und guten Scherenschlag zwischen Tour und leicht racig 
Das wär meins *gg*

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (31. Juli 2012)

marcusruhr schrieb:


> ...Was anderes! Kann mir mal einer sagen warum alle Hersteller so auf diesen 29" Zug aufspringen? Für kleinere Fahrer oder Leute die wendige Bikes brauchen hat ein 29" Nachteile. Und sie sind ja auch schwerer.
> 
> Solche Bikes auch zu bauen macht ja auch Sinn. Aber 26" Modelle aus dem Programm wegfallen zu lassen um fast nur noch 29" anzubieten, halte ich für etwas unglücklich. Mein Kumpel der voll auf Specialized steht, erzählt mir, dass da auch dort mehrere Rahmen nächstes Jahr wegfallen zugunsten von 29" Rahmen.


 
Das ist wohl alles auch eine Kostenfrage. Macht es für die Hersteller ökonomisch Sinn, letztendlich zwei oder gar drei verschiedene Rahmenkonzepte in 4 bis 5 unterschiedlichen Größen für einen letztendlich begrenzten Kundenkreis zu entwickeln, herzustellen und vorzuhalten. Speziell bei Carbonrahmen dürften die unterschiedlichen Formen die Kosten in die Höhe trieben, ohne dass sich die Stückzahl signifikant erhöhen. 

Schlecht ist es dann für den Käufern, wenn er sich mit dem vom Hersteller gewählten Konzept, sei es 26", 29" oder gar 650b nicht anfreunden kann. Dann wandert er halt ab. Es sei denn, die Hersteller wären sich einig und ließen z.B. im Bereich niedrigere Federwege 26" sterben. Und danach sieht es ja aus. Nur dass man sich nicht einige ist, ob 29" er richtige Weg ist, denn Scott scheint ja in manchen Bereichen eher auf 650b zu setzen, was ich wegen der Optik auch vorziehen würde. Specialized geht hingegen voll auf 29". 

Aber 29" ist wohl ein Weg, den ich nicht mitgehen werde. Es sei denn ein Hersteller schafft es mal ein schönes 29" Bike zu konstruieren. Die 2012 Rotwild 29" Bikes konnte man definitiv nicht als schön bezeichnen.


----------



## Thomas1809 (31. Juli 2012)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Mein Wunsch wäre ein 120er 26er Fully mit Steckachse hinten, Innenverlegte Züge, Carbonrahmen, was geht postmount, um die 10,5 KG und guten Scherenschlag zwischen Tour und leicht racig
> Das wär meins *gg*
> 
> Gruß



Genau darauf hab ich auch gehofft, ein Tournfully mit 120mm Federweg, um die 11 Kg.

Grüßle Thomas


----------



## luxaltera (31. Juli 2012)

Innenverlegte züge wären mal was...

Zu dem Thema würde ich gerne mal ein paar Meinungen einholen:

hat jemand mal darüber nachgedacht um eine RS Reverb Stealth zu kaufen und die Kabeldurchführung selbst in den Rahmen zu bohren? Ich weiss es hört sich brutal und blasphemisch an. 
Wenn ja, wo wäre da eine geeignete stelle am X1? 
Ich würde denken Hinterseite vom Sitzrohr oberhalb des Tretlagers zur Verlegung mit dem Rest am Unterrohr. Da wäre im Prinzip genug Platz für ein Kabel... oder ist die kraftverteilung da so hoch und am Limit gebaut das der Rahmen nirgens ein sinnvolles loch verträgt? 

Ich würde mich das so ohne weiteres nicht trauen, aber Meinungen wären schon interessant. 
Denn wenn das ginge wäre der look schon etwas "cleaner" und das ständig reibende "rauf-runter" der Leitung ist dann Geschichte.


----------



## Vincy (31. Juli 2012)

Der einzige Grund der Bikeindustrie ist, den Kunden ein kpl neues Bike aufzudrängen. So macht man halt den größeren Profit. 
Durch die neuen Standards ist man ja gezwungen ein kpl neues zu nehmen.
Weil die 29er für kleinere Biker nicht geeignet sind, hat man jetzt die 650b nachgelegt.


----------



## grosser (31. Juli 2012)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Selbst als ich sagte ich brauch nix und guck nur sprach der mich an und dann nochmal den Hinweis das ich für ein 29er zu klein bin (170cm) meinte der dass das doch kein PRoblem ist und des wäre super und gibt nix besseres.



Jo! Deine Ausrede sieht jetzt nicht mehr und für uns Kleine haben sie extra den alten Standard 650b wieder entdeckt.

Jede Bike-Bravo schreibt doch, dass man mit 29er besser über die Hindernisse, die im Weg liegen darüber kommt. Traktion ohne Ende undundund... . Da kommen doch Viele in Versuchung ihre Fahrtechnik damit zu kaschieren. 

Deshalb habe ich mir noch den 26er AM Carbon Hardtailrahmen (120-160mm Gabel) geholt. Da würden sogar noch ohne Probleme 650B Laufräder rein passen.


----------



## Vincy (31. Juli 2012)

Die Bike-Bravos sind doch nur das Sprachorgan der Bikeindustrie. So lassen sich doch potentielle Interessenten besser manipulieren.


----------



## K3RMIT (31. Juli 2012)

Also ich würde da auch nix bohren wollen :/
Denn der Rahmen ist glaub ich hin, zum einen verkaufst den nie wieder und ich weiss nicht ob du dir da nicht eine Sollbruchstelle einhandelst.

So schade es für Rotwild ist aber ich tendier immer und immer mehr entweder zum Canyon Nerve und da das Carbonmodell oder eben Cannondale Trigger, einzige Grund der mich bei Rotwild hält ist der sagenhafte Servece bei Markus in Gauting.
Der ist ungeschlagen 

Gut ausser man bestellt was, dann wartet man glaub ich obligatorisch 6 Monate, egal ob Laufradsatz oder Buchse *lach*


----------



## 123disco (31. Juli 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Innenverlegte züge wären mal was...
> 
> Zu dem Thema würde ich gerne mal ein paar Meinungen einholen:
> 
> hat jemand mal darüber nachgedacht um eine RS Reverb Stealth zu kaufen und die Kabeldurchführung selbst in den Rahmen zu bohren? Ich weiss es hört sich brutal und blasphemisch an.



Am Rahmen würde ich ungern bohren..jedes Knacken, egal woher, würde mich daran erinnern wo meine Bohrmaschine letztens war  ;-)

Ansatz über Vorbau ist vielleicht besser - im BMX-Bereich gibt es glaube ich Führungen in der Gabel über Vorbaudeckel.. x1-Rohre sind an Übergängen eh mit Loch versehen und evtl kann man im Vorbau Zugang schaffen und Weg an Gabelkralle vorbei ins Unterrohr finden.


----------



## at021971 (31. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß nicht was Ihr alle mit innenverlegten Zügen habt. Die Modelle Anfang des Jahrtausend hatten das ja. Und die habe das nicht ohne Grund weggelassen. Damit ist einfach eine Problem- bzw. Sollbruchstelle vorprogrammiert.

Zudem bewegen sich die Züge ja auch und wenn man nicht aufpasst arbeiten sie sich langsam durch den Rahmen. Ich hatte das an meinem RCC.09 auch. Als der Zug durch die Gummiführung durch war, hat er sich die Pulverbeschichtung vorgenommen. Und als die durch war, drang Wasser zwischen Lack und Alu, das dann fröhlich begann zu blühen. Letztendlich war der Bereich um das Loch eine einzige Hügellandschaft. Bei Carbon passiert zwar Letzteres nicht, aber Wasser auf unbehandeltem Carbon sollte auch nicht die ideale Kombination sein.


----------



## grosser (1. August 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was Ihr alle mit innenverlegten Zügen habt. Die Modelle Anfang des Jahrtausend hatten das ja. Und die habe das nicht ohne Grund weggelassen. Damit ist einfach eine Problem- bzw. Sollbruchstelle vorprogrammiert.
> 
> Zudem bewegen sich die Züge ja auch und wenn man nicht aufpasst arbeiten sie sich langsam durch den Rahmen. Ich hatte das an meinem RCC.09 auch. Als der Zug durch die Gummiführung durch war, hat er sich die Pulverbeschichtung vorgenommen. Und als die durch war, drang Wasser zwischen Lack und Alu, das dann fröhlich begann zu blühen. Letztendlich war der Bereich um das Loch eine einzige Hügellandschaft. Bei Carbon passiert zwar Letzteres nicht, aber Wasser auf unbehandeltem Carbon sollte auch nicht die ideale Kombination sein.



Es geht nichts über durchgehende Außenzüge!
Ich hatte früher 2 Klein´s und ich hatte den innenverlegten Zügen nie nachgetrauert. Viele Hobby-Laien-Schrauber sind mit innenverlegten Zügen überfordert. Mache Rahmen klappern damit auch erbärmlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K3RMIT (1. August 2012)

Mag schon sein aber wenn das gut gemacht ist, dann glaub ich nicht das sich die Dinger in den Rahmen einarbeiten oder klappern.
Siehe das neue Cannondale Trigger, dort ist der Ausgang der Züge unten am Tretlager super gemacht.

Und was ist schwer daran am alten Zug ein Draht zu befestigen und den neuen damit gleich einziehen? Oder wenn er kompl. fehlt bisschen mit einen dünnen Draht arbeiten?
Wer einmal ein Scheibenwaschschlauch in die Heckklappe eines Autos hat einziehen müssen weiss was gefrikel ist 

Aussen verlegte Züge nerven nur noch, bei meinen C1 unten das Rahmenrohr sieht aus wie ne Katzentoilette. Sauber machen, da musst jedesmal die 3 Halter wegschrauben um den Dreck weg zu bekommen, da sammelt sich der Grint da unten drin, furchtbar.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (1. August 2012)

Hallo Freunde,

nachdem ich in meinem RE1 von 2008 nun leider wieder einen kleinen Riss im Rahmen hatte, und dieser Rahmen so ja nicht mehr zu bekommen ist, habe ich von Rotwild den baugleichen R.E.D.-Trail Rahmen bekommen.  

Und was soll ich sagen, auch wenn in den Bike-Bravos immer über die zu kurze Garantiezeit bei Rotwild gemeckert wird, und die Räder dadurch oft runter gestuft werden, so waren die Jungs (natürlich auch auf Druck meines TOP-Bikehändlers) wieder so nett, und haben den Rahmen kostenfrei getauscht. 

Nach anfänglicher Skepsis, muss ich sagen, der Rahmen gefällt mir sogar "noch" besser, als mein "alter" RE 1-Rahmen. 
Und dann ist das er auch noch 100 Gramm leichter, obwohl er nun an der kritischen Stelle deutlich stärker geschweißt wurde. 

So ist es für mich nun das! Top All-Mountain / Enduro-Mix: Vielleicht habe ich ja damit eine neu "Bike-Kategorie" erfunden, das "All-Duro"!  
Gewicht komplett fahrfertig: 14,2 kg
Sitzwinkel: 72 Grad
Steuerrohrwinkel: 66,5 Grad, bei 160mm Federweg
Radstand: 1130 mm

Im Anhang ein paar Bilder meines Hirschen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## at021971 (1. August 2012)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> ...Aussen verlegte Züge nerven nur noch, bei meinen C1 unten das Rahmenrohr sieht aus wie ne Katzentoilette. Sauber machen, da musst jedesmal die 3 Halter wegschrauben um den Dreck weg zu bekommen, da sammelt sich der Grint da unten drin, furchtbar.


 
Züge unter dem Unterrohr zu verlegen fand ich auch unglücklich, als ich R.C1/C2/X1/X2/E1 zum ersten Mal gesehen haben. Einziger Sinn den ich sehen, ist ein gewisser Schutz des Rahmen vor Einschlägen. Sonst bevorzuge ich die Lösung unter dem Oberrohr, so wie es R.GT1/GT2/R1/R2 und auch meine Cube AMS 100 haben. Am besten noch so wie beim Cube, wo das Oberrohr unten konkav ausgeführt ist und die Züge darin aufnehme kann.

Beim Trigger hat Cannondale aber dann die verbleibenden Züge auf dem Unterrohr geführt. Ob das besser ist?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. August 2012)

AUF dem Unterrohr macht für mich mehr Sinn.
So hat man weniger Radien und kann die Drehpunkte kreuzen.

Alle Züge unter dem Tretlager laufen relativ schwer.


----------



## luxaltera (1. August 2012)

oberrohr oberkante fände ich glaube ich am besten. Vor allem nach dem gegebenen input. Macht alles sinn. 
da ich bei meiner rahmengrösse S ja ein recht kurzes unterrohr hab und den flaschenhalter eh nicht wirklich nutzen kann und der abstand da dan nicht so lang ist frage ich mich ob man das nicht elegant lösen kann. über die vorhandenen flaschenhalterschrauben... ich weiss nicht ob die kabelhalterungen zum aufkleben was taugen und sieht warscheinlich bescheidener aus als die verlegung an der unterseite.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. August 2012)

Flaschenhalter auf dem Unterrrohr geht mit 0,75l Flasche.
Man muss nur etwas nach einem passenden Flaschenhalter suchen.

Einen zweiten habe ich am X1 (S) unter dem Unterrohr angebracht.
Hat sich auch bei 3. AX bewährt.

Geklebte Zuganschläge sind Mist, halten nicht.
Jagwire Ripcord L3- Züge klappen bisher am X1 und E1 noch am besten, auch unter dem tertlager.


----------



## 123disco (1. August 2012)

> Jagwire Ripcord L3- Züge klappen bisher am X1 und E1 noch am besten, auch unter dem tertlager.



robust ....und sind schick, trotz des angesammelten Gebüsch. 

So richtig glücklich bin ich mit den 3Kabeln da unten bei Ast/Kleinkrameinschlag auch nicht. Aber aufgeräumter als oben, vor allem nicht auf Oberrohr, wo man sich an Halterungen klemmt.


----------



## luxaltera (1. August 2012)

Die hab ich. Gerade heute habe ich aber wieder nach ner quetschstelle oder Knick gesucht weil die Schaltung nicht zuckig genug reagiert. Rechts sehr schwammig. Beim ghost meiner Frau (slx) läuft das wie Butter ich hab hinten xtr... Das MUSS sich besser anfühlen sonst hab ich erklarungsbedarf bei der Jahresendabrechnung...  Zuge sind auch brandneu drauf aber seid 2 Wochen nicht mehr geschmeidig.


----------



## C_dale (2. August 2012)

123disco schrieb:


> @Fifumo: 140mm bei x1 geht. fahre oft cc-130mm - aber Spass machts schon mit 150 und entsprechendem GelÃ¤nde. WÃ¼rde langfristig 150+ planen - sonst in c1 tauschen;-)
> 
> 
> Die RahengrÃ¶Ãenempfehlungen sind fÃ¼r Modelle ziemlich unterschiedlich - und logo, nur Richtwert .
> ...


 
Ich hatte mir ein RC 1 FS in S von 2009 aufgrund meiner bisherigen Erfahrungen und den Geometrieangaben ohne Probefahrt - nÃ¤chster (noch Ã¼berlebender) RotwildhÃ¤ndler ist ca. 45 km weg - zugelegt. Mir kam das RÃ¤dchen im Vergleich mit meinen anderen Bikes, die alle RahmengrÃ¶Ãe M haben auch fÃ¼r meine kurzen 1,73 m immer etwas zu klein vor.
Weil ich mich nicht so richtig drauf wohlgefÃ¼hlt habe, habe ich es auch kaum gefahren und schlussendlich vor weniger als zwei Wochen verkauft. 
Seit Freitag bin ich im Besitz eines RX 1 Comp in GrÃ¶Ãe M und das passt mir persÃ¶nlich viel besser. Dieses RÃ¤dchen kommt von Fun-Corner mit hohem Preisnachlass. Die Ausstattung muss noch verbessert werden, aber bei dem Kampfpreis musste ich zuschlagen. Wen es interesssiert: Bei Fun-Corner (Hameln) auf Sonderpreise fÃ¼r Bikes clicken. Dort wird dieses Rad (Stand 02.08.12) nur in den GrÃ¶Ãen S und M angeboten. Es steht zwar da etwas von Testbikes und mÃ¶glicher Verschmutzung, aber das mussten die wohl so schreiben, weil Rotwild an der Preispolitik Anstoss genommen hat. Mein RÃ¤dchen kam fehlerfrei (bis auf Deore-Shifter !!!) absolut neu aus dem Karton.
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delatobi (2. August 2012)

C_dale schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir ein RC 1 FS in S von 2009 aufgrund meiner bisherigen Erfahrungen und den Geometrieangaben ohne Probefahrt - nächster (noch überlebender) Rotwildhändler ist ca. 45 km weg - zugelegt. Mir kam das Rädchen im Vergleich mit meinen anderen Bikes, die alle Rahmengröße M haben auch für meine kurzen 1,73 m immer etwas zu klein vor.
> Weil ich mich nicht so richtig drauf wohlgefühlt habe, habe ich es auch kaum gefahren und schlussendlich vor weniger als zwei Wochen verkauft.
> Seit Freitag bin ich im Besitz eines RX 1 Comp in Größe M und das passt mir persönlich viel besser. Dieses Rädchen kommt von Fun-Corner mit hohem Preisnachlass. Die Ausstattung muss noch verbessert werden, aber bei dem Kampfpreis musste ich zuschlagen. Wen es interesssiert: Bei Fun-Corner (Hameln) auf Sonderpreise für Bikes clicken. Dort wird dieses Rad (Stand 02.08.12) nur in den Größen S und M angeboten. Es steht zwar da etwas von Testbikes und möglicher Verschmutzung, aber das mussten die wohl so schreiben, weil Rotwild an der Preispolitik Anstoss genommen hat. Mein Rädchen kam fehlerfrei (bis auf Deore-Shifter !!!) absolut neu aus dem Karton.
> MfG


 
Der Preis ist wirklich gut.

Habe mir auch Anfang der Woche das X1 Comp für 2.100  neu geholt. Bin schon richtig drauf gespannt, v.a. wie mir die Größe zusagt. Habe M bei 1,80 m bestellt...


----------



## Orakel (3. August 2012)

zum Thema R.R2 FS, laut meinen Informationen wird es das R.R2FS auch 2013 in 26" geben.
Dazu wurden/werden die 29" neu Designd, wie hier schon erwähnt wurde wandert der Dämpfer dabei unter das Oberrohr.
Es wird Bikes in 650B geben,wie und was
Freuen wir uns darauf was unsere "Lieblingsmarke" auf der EB zeigen wird.


----------



## 123disco (3. August 2012)

delatobi schrieb:


> Der Preis ist wirklich gut.
> .. M bei 1,80 m bestellt...



Das wird wendig. Ich habe bei 179 zunächst gedacht, daß ich mit M ganz falsch bin. Erst einmal Vorbau gedreht (nun eigentlich 0° gerade) und den Lenker so nach vorn gedreht, daß nochmal fast 2cm rausgekommen sind. Ergibt mehr Druck vorn und man sitzt wieder sportlicher bergauf & inEbene.


----------



## delatobi (3. August 2012)

123disco schrieb:


> Das wird wendig. Ich habe bei 179 zunächst gedacht, daß ich mit M ganz falsch bin. Erst einmal Vorbau gedreht (nun eigentlich 0° gerade) und den Lenker so nach vorn gedreht, daß nochmal fast 2cm rausgekommen sind. Ergibt mehr Druck vorn und man sitzt wieder sportlicher bergauf & inEbene.



Meinst du ich werde zu "eng" droben sitzen?

Ich fahre bis dato ein Rotwild FR 02 in Rahmengröße S. Hier habe ich ein Syntace VRO Vorbau, da mir der urjsprüngliche nicht hoch genug war.

Deshalb meine Entscheidung zu einem Bike der Größe M. Ich wollte nicht gleich eine ganze Größe überspringen.

Du hättest lieber L genommen?


----------



## 123disco (4. August 2012)

delatobi schrieb:


> Meinst du ich werde zu "eng" droben sitzen?
> 
> Du hättest lieber L genommen?



Ich fahre sonst ein Rcc13 und Rennrad in M mit sportlich gestreckter Geometrie, daher war das Aufrechte etwas ungewohnt und Gefühl wie auf DirtBike. Da ich eh zwischen E1 und X1 entschieden hatte, war ich mehr auf Laufruhe und Speed bergab aus - das X1 ist recht klein, mit den Modifikationen aber okay. ...na ja geil;-)


----------



## C_dale (4. August 2012)

Kurz vorgestellt: Mein neuer Hirsch fast noch original - Griffe und Sattel bereits ausgetauscht.
Bevor ich die Schlappen demontiere: Weiß jemand aus dem Forum, welche Schläuche Rotwild serienmäßig bei diesem Typ verbaut und wie schwer diese sind?
Danke vorab C_dale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (5. August 2012)

C_dale schrieb:


> Bevor ich die Schlappen demontiere: Weiß jemand aus dem Forum, weche Schläuche Rotwild serienmäßig bei diesem Typ verbaut und wie schwer diese sind?
> Danke vorab C_dale


bei meinem waren die Conti mit ca.200gr.(einer) verbaut.


----------



## C_dale (5. August 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> bei meinem waren die Conti mit ca.200gr.(einer) verbaut.


Danke Orakel, das schreit nach Schwalbes A14-Schläuchen, die zwischen 130 und 138 Gramm wiegen.
Dann macht der Hirsch recht kostengünstig bald eine Diät, die ihn zwischen 90 und 130 Gramm gummiseitig erleichtert.


----------



## bohaim (5. August 2012)

Ola,

Kurze Frage, kann man an ein X2 auch eine 140mm Talas ranbauen?
Bzw. empfehlenswert, machbar...etc.
Also wie änders sich das "feeling" bzw. Daten, also Länge/Winkel etc.
Merci ; )


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. August 2012)

Das X2 hat doch ein Taperd- Steuerrohr?
Die 140er sicher nich durchgehend 1 1/8"?
Dann musst du dir was mit dem Steuersatz einfallen lassen, ist aber machbar.

Das Fahrverhalten geht dann etwas in Richtung "verspielt/ wendig".
Aber ob man das wirklich merkt halte ich für fraglich.

Allerdings ist das Bike an sich eher für 160mm als 140mm geeignet würde ich sagen.


----------



## bohaim (5. August 2012)

Also da gibts ja Adapter damit man ne durchgehend 1 1/8 auch für taperd nehmen kann.
Ergeben sich da dann Stablilitätseinbußen?
Das Problem ist, ich hab ne 140mm Talas, die könnte ich nutzen...Und die Frage ob es sich lohnt extra ne 150mm Gabel zu kaufen?
Wie sind den die Unterschiede, also von der Länge, Winkel, etc?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. August 2012)

Das Ding ist 1cm kürzer, macht etwa 0,5Gard steileren Lenk und Sitzwinkel.
Stabilitätsprobleme gibt es sicher keine.

Aber du wirst den Unterschied zwischen 150mm und 140mm kaum merken.


----------



## bohaim (5. August 2012)

Ok, merci 
Dann kann ich also bedenkenlos die 140er nehmen.
Ne Frage allgemein noch zu den Lenk/Steuer/Sitzwinkeln...
Welchen Einfluss hat das so genau?
(Also allgemein


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. August 2012)

je flacher der lenkwinkel, desto laufruhiger wird das bike, also weniger wendig.
außerdem führt das auch zu einem leichten "abkippen" der lenkung.

je steiler der lenkwinkel ist, dest wendiger und verspielter fährt sich das bike.
es kann dann aber auf schnellen abfahrten etwas zappeliger sein.


----------



## C_dale (6. August 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> Ola,
> 
> Kurze Frage, kann man an ein X2 auch eine 140mm Talas ranbauen?
> Bzw. empfehlenswert, machbar...etc.
> ...


Machbar schon - aber das X2 besitzt wie das X1 eine getapertes Steuerrohr. Wenn du die beschriebenen Nachteile der etwas kürzeren Gabel vemeiden möchtestst, dann kannst du dir von RESETaus Hannover (einfach googeln, Koehn heißt der Chef) den passenden Adapter (gleicht Durchmesser und Höhenunterschied aus) in verschiedenen Eloxalfarben machen lassen. Ich glaube das Teil  (für getapered) heißt KONAN, hat Lieferzeit und dürfte so um die 150 Euronen kosten.


----------



## bohaim (6. August 2012)

Hi...

Also ich würde sowas nehmen:
http://r2-bike.com/Tune-adapter-Gabelkonus-fork-conversion

Das kostet nen Tick weniger als die 150,- ; )

Oder was meinst du so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flownature (6. August 2012)

Hallo,
möchte bei Huber Bushings für mein X1 2011 und X2 Buchsen bestellen, hat jemand die Maße parat - ja weiß schon tausendmal gepostet  - kann´s leider nicht finden.
22,2x8 ?
Danke im voraus
LG Martin


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. August 2012)

stimmt.


----------



## flownature (6. August 2012)

Danke RockyRider, sind die oben und unten gleich ? Unten schmaler glaub ich ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. August 2012)

am x1 sind die buchsen oben und unten gleich.
am x2 weiß ich es nicht, glaube aber kaum dass sich was geändert hat.


----------



## fraemisch (6. August 2012)

Jagwire Schaltzug-Set Ripcord L3

Ich bräucht mal Eure Meinung. Bin gerade am Bike aufbauen und hatte mir dieses Schaltzugset gekauft (immerhin 35 Euro). AUf der Packung stand

mit 2 Schaltzügen
Aussenhülle 2,50


Die 2,50 langen hinten und vorne nicht. Ich brauche min 2,80 und die Rundungen sind nicht weit....

Angerufen beim Online-Händler: ich bin der erste bei dem es nicht langt...kann natürlich sein,wenn man durchgängig verlegt, aber das machen ja die wenigsten..

Also ich kenne fast kein Bike mehr, wo noch die alten Aufnahmen vorhanden sind, um ein Teil ohne Aussenhülle zu verlegen...

weiter 35 Euro, um jetzt den zweiten Schaltzug zu verlegen ist mir zu teuer. Kommt halt odinäre scharze Meterware zum Einsatz....

Hat jemandvon Euch schon diese Jagwire verbaut ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. August 2012)

Ja, habe die Dinger verbaut, und sie funktionieren bisher besser als alle anderen Systeme.
Bei Bikecomponents kostet der satz um 25,-â¬.
Habe mir dann noch AuÃenhÃ¼lle dazubestellt, gibt es auch dort als L3.


----------



## fraemisch (6. August 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ja, habe die Dinger verbaut, und sie funktionieren bisher besser als alle anderen Systeme.
> Bei Bikecomponents kostet der satz um 25,-â¬.
> Habe mir dann noch AuÃenhÃ¼lle dazubestellt, gibt es auch dort als L3.


 

Bin zu doof zu rechnen 

Satz 25 Euro (enthÃ¤lt 2 InnenzÃ¼ge,lass die 5 Euro pro StÃ¼ck kosten + 2,5m AussenhÃ¼lle)
+ weitere 2,5 AussenhÃ¼lle a 11 Euro > sind 36 Euro

nehme ich 2 mal die 2,50 AusshÃ¼lle bin ich bei 22 Euro + 2 mal InnenzÃ¼ge (Fremdanbieter) = 32 Euro

warum nimmt man Ã¼berhaupt das Set ? Sind die InnenzÃ¼ge von Jagwire so viel besser?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. August 2012)

keine ahnung, aber es sind gut gedichtete Endkappen und Dichtungen dabei.


----------



## fraemisch (6. August 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> keine ahnung, aber es sind gut gedichtete Endkappen und Dichtungen dabei.


 

Die Endhüllen sind bei den 2,50m bei Bikecomponents auch dabei ....
*Lieferumfang:*


- 1 x Schaltzugaussenhülle Jagwire Ripcord L3
- 10 x Endhüllen Jagwire

Aber im Endeffekt ist der Unterschied eh nur 4Euro....bei den Bikepreisen die wir fahren macht dies eh nichts mehr aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bohaim (6. August 2012)

Stimmt, geb ich dir Recht...
Also wie gesagt...hätte so ein Set über ; )


----------



## luxaltera (6. August 2012)

Hat bei mit auch nicht gereicht. Hab die letzten 20cm vorm schaltwerk mit nokon  geendet. Hab mit da auf eBay ein verlangerungsset ergattert...


----------



## fraemisch (6. August 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Hat bei mit auch nicht gereicht. Hab die letzten 20cm vorm schaltwerk mit nokon geendet. Hab mit da auf eBay ein verlangerungsset ergattert...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 235165


 

also war ich mit 2,80 gar nicht so schlecht in der Schätzung...

Hatte nochmals den Händler kontakitiert... der bleibt dabei, dass halt 100% der Leute Bikes haben wo man noch teilweise ohne "durchgängigkeit" verlegt. Und von Aussenhülle alleine (wie bei bikecomponents) hat er auch nichts gehört..

Und dass man eh meine email nicht genau lesen würde, weil man überlastet ist und somit man halt mit Schrottantworten rechnen muss....

Ja, so ne Aussage zu Internetzeiten,War überigen H&xxxx bike-disxxx.de....keine gute Werbung


----------



## C_dale (6. August 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> Hi...
> 
> Also ich würde sowas nehmen:
> http://r2-bike.com/Tune-adapter-Gabelkonus-fork-conversion
> ...


http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/images_steuersaetze/Reset_Konan_Flatstack_Uebersicht_02.pdf
Ob das funzt, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Schau dir das mal an - ist wie Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen!
Aber der Unterschied zwischen Zeigefinger und Daumen ist erheblich im Vergleich zu Reset.


----------



## jmr-biking (6. August 2012)

Ich habe kürzlich den Hope Pick`n`Mix an meinem OnOne Rahmen verbaut, auch in Reducer-Ausführung. Bin begeistert von der Qualität des Headsets. 

Infos: Klick

Gibt`s in den einschlägigen Internet Bikeshops recht günstig.


----------



## bohaim (6. August 2012)

Also das eine ist ein kompletter Steuersatz, das andere nur ein Adapter...klaro gibt es da nen Unterschied... Oder kann ich das RESET Teil auch mit nem anderen Steuersatz verwenden...bzw. welches wäre des denn dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C_dale (6. August 2012)

@bohaim,
da bin bin ich im Augenblick etwas überfragt. Bei meinem Cannondale  - schon etwas her - hatte ich bei Reset nachgeschaut, schlussendlich der Händler die Teile bestellt und eingebaut. Bei deinem Händler oder bei Reset direkt nachfragen, bzw. auf den Seiten von Reset - siehe link - nachschauen!
Vielleicht hat auch Rotwild für dich eine Antwort parat, denn die werden wissen was sie (von Acros) verbaut haben und was in deinem Falle möglich ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. August 2012)

C_dale schrieb:


> .....Vielleicht hat auch Rotwild für dich eine Antwort parat, denn die werden wissen was sie (von Acros) verbaut haben und was in deinem Falle möglich ist.



Rotwild verbaut seit 2011 schon keine ACROS- Steuersätze mehr.


----------



## TOM4 (8. August 2012)

hallo zusammen,
ich würde gerne meinem r1 fs einen neuen satz hinterbaulager gönnen. jetzt meine frage hat das schon wer gemacht bzw. könnt ihr mir sagen ob es nur die orig. lager von rotwild gibt, oder gibts auch nachbau die eventuell sogar besser sind (nadellager) bzw. etwas "softer" als die originalen.

der ALSII hinterbau soll ja schon etwas softer sein. jetzt will ich das mein r1 auch etwas besser anspricht bzw. wie gesagt etwas softer ist.


ach noch was, hat wer erfahrung mit kettenblättern - die sind nämlich auch fällig. zahlt es sich aus wieder xt blätter zu nehmen, oder gibts da auch bei preis/leistung was besseres?

vielen dank und gruss
tom


----------



## Orakel (8. August 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> ich würde gerne meinem r1 fs einen neuen satz hinterbaulager gönnen. jetzt meine frage hat das schon wer gemacht bzw. könnt ihr mir sagen ob es nur die orig. lager von rotwild gibt, oder gibts auch nachbau die eventuell sogar besser sind (nadellager) bzw. etwas "softer" als die originalen.
> 
> der ALSII hinterbau soll ja schon etwas softer sein. jetzt will ich das mein r1 auch etwas besser anspricht bzw. wie gesagt etwas softer ist.
> ...


der ALSII Hinterbau hat seit 201? Nadellager,deshalb spricht er auch "softer an", ob die bei deinem passen würden 
Das Hauptschwingenlager an meinem damaligen RFC 04 habe ich selbst gewechselt, war kein Akt.
Du könntest natürlich Rotwild anphonen, die helfen dir bestimmt weiter.


----------



## at021971 (8. August 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> ...der ALSII hinterbau soll ja schon etwas softer sein. jetzt will ich das mein r1 auch etwas besser anspricht bzw. wie gesagt etwas softer ist...


 
Wir sprechen hier ja über ein Racebike und ob da sensibleres Ansprechen die bessere Wahl ist, würde ich mal bezweifeln. Ich habe ja mit dem R.GT1 von 2009 und dem R.R2 FS von 2010 beide Systeme und würde für ein Bike mit Raceambitionen eher zum ALS greifen. Das ALSII geht sicherlich sensibler zu Werke, ist aber für so ein Bike eher gewöhnungsbedürftig und braucht mehr Druck.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. August 2012)

na ja, ein Fahrwerk über undefinierbare reibung abzustimmen ist sicher auch nicht der richtige Weg.
Ein Racefahrwerk kann ohne Weiteres sensibel sein ohne Speed zu kosten.


----------



## TOM4 (8. August 2012)

Also das hauptlager scheint noch ok zu sein, aber die ganzen "kleinen" lager und drehpunkte würde ich gerne tauschen.
Soll ich dafür einfach bei rotwild ordern, oder gibt's was besseres?

Ach und bzgl. softer - bin halt vom x1 verwöhnt!
Aber ihr habt natürlich recht, ein racefully soll eh keine schaukel sein und ein bisserl den untergrund spüren schadet ja auch nix!


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. August 2012)

Rotwild verbaut in X1 und E1 Vollkugellager aus Edelstahl mit RS Abdichtung.
Sind schwer zu bekommen.

Ich bin über meinen Händler & Rotwild gegangen


----------



## C_dale (10. August 2012)

Frage ans Plenum: Ich möchte mir an mein neues RX1 Comp eine Formula The One mit 180er Scheiben dranschrauben. Werksseitig klappt das mit der Direktaufnahme des Sattels bei der Magura MT 2/6 und der Shimano XT bestens. Da ich ich schon negative Erfahrungen mit Original-Adaptern von Formula, bzw. nicht richtig (bei Formula) im 
Sattel laufenden Scheiben gemacht habe, meine vorsichtige Frage ob das so passt, bzw. ob jemand schon Formulas an die "neuen Hinterbauten" von RX1 angebaut hat und welche Erfahrungen ihr gemacht hat.
Danke vorab


----------



## Deichfräse (11. August 2012)

Bei den Lagern würde ich schon eher bei denen von Rotwild bleiben. Der Vorteil von Vollkugellagern wurde uns bei unserem Besuch, damals noch in Dietzenbach, erklärt - mehr Kugeln, weil kein Käfig und damit mehr Kontaktfläche und weniger Verschleiß.
Einzig der Wechsel auf Nadellager würde da vielleicht noch Vorteile bringen.

@C_dale
Warum sollte es mit der Formula nicht passen, wenn Magura und Shimano funktionieren. Ist nicht die hintere Aufnahme am X1 sowieso schon auf 180mm Scheiben ausgelegt? Ich meine ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (11. August 2012)

Die Nadellager kommen ja in das Dämpferauge.
Sind zwar leich einzubauen, aber man muss aufpassen!!!

Die dünneren Stahlachsen drücken sich in auf einer Seite die Hebelarme weil die Bohrung dort nicht rund ist.




Ich habe daher die Achse um das Maß einer Unterlagsscheibe gekürzt.
Die Scheibe lege ich dann beim Einbau einfach mit dabei und die Auflagerfläche ist wie original.

Es ist ein deutlicher Unterschied mit Nadellagern!!!

Zudem gibt es noch die Huber- Bushes aus Kunststoff.
Die laufen ebenfalls leichter als die original.

Außerdem hat Fox in 2013 auch auf Kunststoff umgestellt.
Die Dinger sind schon erhältlich und sind sogar mit Bund ausgeführt.


----------



## Fifumo (11. August 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> Ola,
> 
> Kurze Frage, kann man an ein X2 auch eine 140mm Talas ranbauen?
> Bzw. empfehlenswert, machbar...etc.
> ...



............habe gerade eine Thor 140 in ein solches bike verbaut, passt  m.M.n. perfekt. Aber vergleiche mal die Einbauhöhe der 140er Thor und  der 140er Talas, ich glaube, die Thor baut höher.
Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## Al_Ex (12. August 2012)

So ich reihe mich in die Reihe der Wildpfleger ein 

Gestern ein 2011 X1 Eigenaufbau erstanden :

2.500 km Laufleistung
Fox Talas 150 mm RLC FIT
Fox RP2
Bremsen Hope Tech M4 180 / 180
Schaltung Antrieb XT komplett bis auf SW XTR
2 x LRS (2 x Hope Hoops ZTr Flow mit 1 x Larrsen TT und 1x FA 2,4)
Vorbau / Lenker (Syncros FR Vorbau 45mm + 740 mm Lenker)

Preis 2.800 â¬ (ist der Preis okay, selbst wenn nicht gebe ich es nicht zurÃ¼ck  , nur reines Interesse)

Erste probefahrt heute frÃ¼h, leicht Ã¼berdimensioniert fÃ¼r mein Profil im leicht huckeligen Flachland, jedoch im Gesamtpaket ein Traum.

Damit ist auch die Qual der Wahl zwischen R1/2 oder C1/2 abgehakt.


----------



## C_dale (12. August 2012)

Al_Ex schrieb:


> So ich reihe mich in die Reihe der Wildpfleger ein
> 
> Gestern ein 2011 X1 Eigenaufbau erstanden :
> 
> ...


 
So ein Teil im Serientrimm hÃ¤tte ich mir fast beinahe letztes Jahr zum Saisonende gekauft.
Mit XT-Ausstattung , Dt-Swiss Tricon-LRS und Formulabremse hÃ¤tte es brutto so bei 3800 â¬ gelegen, bei einem kleineren HÃ¤ndler netto als wirkliches Sonderangebot zwischen 3100 und 3200 â¬, wenn ich mich recht entsinne! 
Angesichts der wertigen verbauten Parts - die M4 habe ich an einem anderen RÃ¤dchen, die kostete mich gÃ¼nstigerweise 2009 "nur" 360 â¬ und des Hope-LRS scheint mir der Preis noch angemessen.
Vor wenigen Wochen habe ich mir ein neues X1 Comp als Sonderangebot mit viel weniger wertigen Parts allerdings fÃ¼r weniger Geld, als du bezahlt hast, zugelegt.
Wenn ich jetzt anfange zu rechnen, dann lande ich auch ganz locker bei der Summe, die du hingelegt hast, denn das Upgraden mit XT-Cassette, Selle Italia Sattel, leichterer Riser als der CB C2, XT-Shifter und Formula The One-Disc - evtl. XT-Kurbel - kosten mich auch einige hundert Euronen zusÃ¤tzlich.
NatÃ¼rlich wÃ¤re wichtig zu wissen, wie ist der Zustand des Rahmens (Gebrauchsspuren, Kratzer, Lackabplatzer) etc. und der teuren Federelemente?
Vielleicht kÃ¶nntest du freundlicherweise ein oder zwei Bilder hochladen, dann kÃ¶nnte man dies besser beurteilen.
Ich selbst habe kurz vor der Anschaffung des RX1 ein mit Rotwildteilen getuntes R.C1 FS von 2009 mit Rahmen von 2010 im wirklichen Topzustand fÃ¼r 1750 â¬ verkauft, wobei man bedenken sollte, dass das RÃ¤dchen damals 3000 â¬ im Serienzustand gekostet hat. 
Wenn m.E.so ein Rotwild sehr gÃ¼nstig - finanzieller Engpass ausgeschlosssen - abgegeben wird, dann hat es vermutlich keine besondere Ausstattung und/oder ist abgeschruppt.
Nachdem ich jetzt beide Rotwild-Typen kenne, ist mir das RX1 lieber, auch wenn es ein Kilo mehr als das RC1 auf die Waage bringt.
MfG C_dale


----------



## pelue67 (12. August 2012)

Servus,

wie seid ihr denn mit der Qualität der Rotwild-Lenker, -Vorbauten und der Sattelstütze zufrieden? Hab ihr die Teile längst gegen Syntace, Ritchey o.ä. ausgetauscht?

Bei meiner Sattelstütze (Rotwild P220) löst sich nach ca. 10 mal verstellen bereits die Eloxierung an zwei Stellen. Das Alu schaut durch. In erster Linie wohl ein optisches Problem.

Danke für euer Infos/Meinungen.


----------



## Orakel (12. August 2012)

Den Rotwildvorbau und Lenker habe ich getauscht, (nicht wegen der Qualität,sehn noch sehrgut aus genauso wie die Sastü) gegen einen kürzeren Syntace F149 Vorbau in 60mm(Rotwild70mm) und einen breiteren Truvativlenker mit 710mm breite(Rotwild680mm)beides bringt mehr Kontrolle im Gelände.


----------



## Maledivo (12. August 2012)

Hi,

ich hoffe, hier bin ich richtig.

Ich fahre schon viele Jahren mit einem Hardtail, nun möchte ich ein neues Bike besorgen. Es sollte ein Rotwild sein.

Da ich sehr viel Uphill fahre, möchte ich ganz wenig Federweg haben. Da die Modelle GT1 nun ausverkauft sind, habe ich nach langer Überlegung für einen R.R1 FS oder ein R.C1 FS entschieden.

Allerdings befürchte ich dass bei R.C1 FS etwas "zu weich" wird, jedoch könnte man mit ein wenig Tuning etwas härter machen (auf härtere Federspannung austauschen).

Ich vermisse bei meinem Hardtail ein wenig Dampfung hinten, daher sollte es ein FS sein.

Vielleicht habt Ihr so eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht?

Ich fahre sehr viel auf Waldautobahnen, jedoch fahre ich immer öfters Trails.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## at021971 (12. August 2012)

Das R.GT1 (Frameset oder Komplettbike) gibt es noch in Größe M bei www.schaltwerk-bikes.de und auch www.s-tec-sports.de hat noch R.GT2 Rahmen in Größe M. S-Tec baut Dir sicherlich auch ein Komplettbike auf, wenn Du das bevorzugst.

Wenn Du vom HT kommst und nur etwas mehr Komfort haben willst, würde ich, wenn Du mit der Größe M klar kommst, eher zum GT1/GT2 greifen als zum R.C1/C2. Die R.GTx Bikes bieten etwas mehr Federweg als die  R.Cx Modelle, der zudem deutlich straffer ist. Das heißt mehr Vortrieb aber weniger Downhill Performance. Ansonsten wäre eventuelle auch das R.R1/R2 FS etwas für Dich. Etwas weniger Federweg als die R.Cx Modelle, dafür ist es aber ein nicht so großer Schritt vom HT.


----------



## Maledivo (13. August 2012)

Vielen Dank.

Der Rahmen bei einem der o.g. Anbieter ist leider nicht mehr lieferbar.

Ich denke es wird ein R.R1 FS sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bohaim (13. August 2012)

Kurze Frage zum X2 Rahmen.
Was würdet ihr bevorzugen.
PM oder IS Bremsaufnahme am Hinterbau?
Und warum?


----------



## Orakel (13. August 2012)

am 2012er Hinterbau gibt es nur den pm standart


----------



## bohaim (13. August 2012)

Ah ok, ist PM "besser" als IS oder wo wäre der Unterschied?

Und am 2012er gibt es keine IS Varianten mehr?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. August 2012)

Ich bevorzuge den alten Standard weil ich da kein Gewinde im Rahmen habe.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (13. August 2012)

Rotwild verbaute für die ersten 2012er X-Modelle noch IS. Erst die ab 2012 produzierten Modelle haben PM bekommen. So hab ich jedenfalls die Antwort von Rotwild auf meine Frage verstanden.


----------



## at021971 (13. August 2012)

Meines Erachtens wäre am Hinterbau IS vorzuziehen, da nichts in den teuren und sensiblen Rahmen geschraubt werden muss. Aber die Tendenz geht überall zu PM, so dass man mehr oder weniger gar keine Optionen mehr hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bohaim (13. August 2012)

Ok, merci.
Aber was wäre dann überhaupt der Vorteil von PM?

Das man sich nen Adapter und damit ein paar Gramm spart?

Oder gibts sonst noch was?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. August 2012)

Postmount ist leichter auszurichten.

Aber Adapter hätte ja nur "unten" PM, "oben" wäre er dann wieder PostMount.


----------



## at021971 (13. August 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> Ok, merci.
> Aber was wäre dann überhaupt der Vorteil von PM?
> 
> Das man sich nen Adapter und damit ein paar Gramm spart?
> ...


 
Vorteil ist erst einmal die bessere Ausrichtbarkeit von PM Bremssätteln. Da muß nicht wie bei IS zu IS mit Unterlegscheiben hantiert werden. Zudem spart man sich den Adapter. Das gilt aber nur, solange man die Standartgröße der Bremsscheiben verwendet. Also PM6' = 160 mm, PM7' = 180 mm und PM8' = 200 mm. Nimmt man eine größere Scheibe als kompatible (Direct Mount) zum Bremsaufnahme, muß auch wieder ein Adapter verbaut werden. Und dann gibt es auch bei der Montage kaum noch Unterschiede zwischen PM und IS, solange der Bremszylinder selber PM hat.


----------



## chris-2 (13. August 2012)

So wie es aussieht hält sich Rotwild bzgl. der 2013er Modellen ziemlich bedeckt. Das einzige was ich bisher gelesen oder gehört habe ist, dass Sie 650B und eine elektronische Dämpfersteuerung bringen. Die C-Serie würde auch abgelöst. Stromberg hatte in seinem IBC-Bericht etwas von 2013er Allmountains erwähnt. Kommt ein neues Modell oder geht es dabei nur um 650B?


----------



## RCC03-Biker (14. August 2012)

Was sie mit dem X1 vorhaben würde mich auch mal sehr interessieren. Hoffe auf ein neues Modell, bei dem sie die Geometrie etwas mehr Richtung E1 (Lenkwinkel) verändern.
Habe letzt wieder gemerkt, dass mir mein X1 vollkommen ausreichen würde, wenn der Lenkwinkel flacher wäre. 180mm Federweg würde ich nicht unbedingt brauchen, aber die Geometrie vom E1 passt besser zu mir und das was ich fahre...


----------



## Spassfaktor (14. August 2012)

hallo an alle,
möchte mich auch mal kurz vorstellen, mein name ist nico komme aus dem rheinmain gebiet und habe mir gestern einen kleinen traum erfüllt,
bin relativ neu im bike sektor und freue mich nach und nach mehr erfahrung zu sammeln und bei fachgesprächen mitzuwirken....
(wird wohl noch einwenig dauern)
komme normal aus der schnellen autoszene, möchte mich aber wieder mehr auf meinen körper und fitness konzentrieren.
zu meinem bike, es ist ein rotwild r1 fs race...habe es gestern in den heiligen hallen abgeholt und muss sagen ...die 1. fahreindrücke sind der hammer...so weiterhin viel spaß in so einem tollen forum ...bis dann nico


----------



## 2014macHartmann (14. August 2012)

Willkommen Nico und schickes teil !


----------



## chris-2 (14. August 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Was sie mit dem X1 vorhaben würde mich auch mal sehr interessieren. Hoffe auf ein neues Modell, bei dem sie die Geometrie etwas mehr Richtung E1 (Lenkwinkel) verändern.
> Habe letzt wieder gemerkt, dass mir mein X1 vollkommen ausreichen würde, wenn der Lenkwinkel flacher wäre. 180mm Federweg würde ich nicht unbedingt brauchen, aber die Geometrie vom E1 passt besser zu mir und das was ich fahre...


 
Eine 160er Gabel würde Dir einiges bringen, 20mm Bauhöhe und dadurch ungefähr 1° beim Lenkwinkel. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die 160er beim 2010er Modell zulässig ist.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (14. August 2012)

Das war mal mein 1. Plan. Aber leider gibt es die Freigabe erst ab den 2011er X1/X2 Modellen. Bei meinem 2010er Modell ist eine 160er leider nicht freigegeben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. August 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Das war mal mein 1. Plan. Aber leider gibt es die Freigabe erst ab den 2011er X1/X2 Modellen. Bei meinem 2010er Modell ist eine 160er leider nicht freigegeben.



Und was soll bei 160mm passieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (14. August 2012)

dass der Lenkwinkel durch die größere Einbaulänge etwas flacher wird. 
Das war mein Hintergedanke.
Und dass die Gabel etwas steifer ist, als eine 32 Fox 
Wenn es aber gut geht, darf ich bald das 2012er E1 mal testen, danach wird es vermutlich eh schwer noch mal auf was anderes umzusteigen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. August 2012)

ich meinte eigentlich das "160mm nicht freigegeben".
denkst du, dass der rahmen deshalb bricht, obwohl er doch vorne rum sanfter behandelt wird.

E1 und X1 sind 2 verschiede Baustellen:

E1 geht runter und greade aus wie hölle.
X1 ist wendiger und mag lieber mal hoch.

ich fahre aber auch fast alles mit dem e1


----------



## RCC03-Biker (14. August 2012)

Achso. 
Hatte bei Rotwild nachgefragt, ob ich in mein X1 auch für eine 160er Federgabel freigegeben ist. Die verneinten dies damit, dass der Steuerkopfbereich dafür nicht ausgelegt ist. Erst mit den Taperd die es ab 2011 gibt.
Und bevor mir die Garantie erlischt, lass ich das mal lieber...

Das muss ich eben austesten, wie weniger wendig das 2012er E1 gegenüber meinem X1 ist. 
Wobei ich von meinem X1 zu einem 2011er E1 keinen großen Unterschied in sachen Wendigkeit feststellen konnte. Aber da ja 2012 der Radstand noch mal länger wurde, will ich das erst einmal selber testen.


----------



## waldhase (14. August 2012)

Hat hier jemand das 2012 X2 pro L in Originalausstattung? Was wiegt es im fahrfertigen Zustand?


----------



## Orakel (14. August 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Achso.
> Hatte bei Rotwild nachgefragt, ob ich in mein X1 auch für eine 160er Federgabel freigegeben ist. Die verneinten dies damit, dass der Steuerkopfbereich dafür nicht ausgelegt ist. Erst mit den Taperd die es ab 2011 gibt.
> Und bevor mir die Garantie erlischt, lass ich das mal lieber...


liegt wahrscheinlich mit daran dass für den benötigen grösseren Durchmesser des unteren Steuersatzlagers kein platz vorhanden ist für ne Taperdgabel .


----------



## at021971 (14. August 2012)

Die Gabel ist beim 2011er R.X1 nicht das Problem. Eine tapered Gabel, wenn sie denn reinpassen würde, würde das Bike auch nicht 160 mm verträglich machen. Es ist der filigraner ausgeführte Knotenpunkt von Steuer-, Ober- und Unterrohr, der dem Einbau einer Gabel mit mehr Einbauhöhe im Weg steht.

Und mehr Einbauhöhe kann den Steuerrohrbereich schon mehr belasten. Ich hatte mal ein 80 mm Bike mit einer 100 und später 108 mm Gabel versehen, und damit war zum Beispiel kein Freihändigfahren mehr möglich, da dann der ganze Steuerrohrbereich samt Gabel sich verwunden hat und in Schwingung geriet. Es fehlte halt ein Teil des üblichen Drucks auf das Vorderrad. Das wird zwar beim R.X1 nicht so ausgeprägt oder merklich sein, da der Rahmen stabiler als bei meinem damaligen Racebike ausgeführt war, aber auch hier wird es mitunter zu Mehrbelastung kommen.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (15. August 2012)

Ich denke auch, dass durch das 2011er eingeführte Tapered Steuerrohr die Lenkkopfsteifigkeit viel größer wurde und die beim 2010er einfach nicht hoch genug ist.

Als ich letztes Jahr mal einige Tage das 2011er E1 testen konnte und danach wieder auf mein X1 stieg, fühlte sich vorne erst mal alles etwas schwammig an. Nach ein paar Touren ging es dann wieder. 
Die Lenkkopfsteifigkeit war durch die Steuerrohr/Gabelkombi bei meinem X1 gegenüber dem E1 schon fühlbar weicher.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. August 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> ...........Die Lenkkopfsteifigkeit war durch die Steuerrohr/Gabelkombi bei meinem X1 gegenüber dem E1 schon fühlbar weicher.



Das E1 hat ja auch 36er Standrohre mit 20mm Steckachse.
Der Lenkkopf alleine wird den Kohl nicht fett machen.
Ich würde mir eine 160er Gabel einbauen.

a) von 10mm mehr Federweg gehen ca. 3mm im sag verloren
b) die restlichen 7mm liegen doch schon fast im Bereich von neuem und abgefahrenem Reifen

Ich denke, hier wird ein Problem hervordiskutiert was keins ist.


----------



## Knaller2010 (15. August 2012)

Hi,

habe folgende Aufnahme im Netz gefunden:



Sieht fast aus, als wäre da ein C1er mit der neuen Dämpferanlekung zu sehen - des weiteren könnte man mutmaßen, dass das eine 29er Version ist, da ein "kleiner" Knick vorne zu sehen ist... was denkt ihr?

Grüße
Knaller2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. August 2012)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe folgende Aufnahme im Netz gefunden:
> 
> ...



Na wenn das ein 29er ist, dann ist es ja endlich mal eines, dass nicht aus sieht wie ein Puky-Rädchen, und ich könnte mich vielleicht tatsächlich mal zu einem "Riesenrad" durchringen.
Geometrie gefällt mir auf jeden Fall.


----------



## at021971 (15. August 2012)

Interessant, dürfte tatsächlich ein R.C1 sein, da man es auf dem Unterrohr noch recht gut lesen kann! Wenn es ein 29er sein sollte, dann wäre zumindest die optische Hürde genommen, da die 2012er 29' Modelle für mich einfach inakzeptabel waren. Möglich wäre aber auch, dass es eine 650b Version ist, denn dafür muß man keine Rahmen unschön verbiegen, um den Federweg unterzubringen.


----------



## Kiefer (15. August 2012)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe folgende Aufnahme im Netz gefunden:
> 
> ...



Auch Scott verlegt den Dämpfer beim neuen 2013er Genius unters Unterrohr.
Welche Vorteile bringt das eigentlich, gegenüber den "alten"C-Modellen, oder hängt das auch mit den neuen Größen 650B/29er vs 26er zusammen ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Rockside (15. August 2012)

Ich vermute mal, die Umstellung auf die andere Wippe mit dem Dämpfer unterm Unterrohr ist rein designmäßig geschuldet, weil mittlerweile schon eine gewisse 'Vereinheitlichung' unter den Bikes entstanden ist.

Die Wippe bei Rotwild scheint mir aber schon recht kurz geraten, was dazu führt daß die Dämpferarbeitsgeschwindigkeit viel größer werden wird gegenüber vorher, fast so groß wie früher bei den Eingelenkern. Bei den Eingelenkern sind leider deshalb viele Dämpfer vorzeitig kaputtgegangen.


----------



## Knaller2010 (15. August 2012)

...aus meiner "Quelle" konnte ich erfahren, dass es sich um ein 29er handelt - es wird definitiv NUR noch 29er C-Modelle geben...
Xer NUR noch in 26 und R in 26 und 29...
650er gibt es für das E1er! 
Wollt ihr mehr Fotos?
Grüße
Knaller2010


----------



## Orakel (15. August 2012)

auf der ISPO gibt es wohl schon erste 2013er Modelle zusehn, laut meiner Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (15. August 2012)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> .
> Xer NUR noch in 26 und R in 26 und 29...


die X bekommen wohl einen neu Designden Hinterbau mit gleichem FW wie bisher und "neuer Steckachse"


----------



## Knaller2010 (15. August 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> die X bekommen wohl einen neu Designden Hinterbau mit gleichem FW wie bisher und "neuer Steckachse"



...ja, auf einem weiteren Foto kann Mann ein etwas anderes Linkage erkennen...

Grüße
Knaller2010


----------



## Orakel (15. August 2012)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> ...ja, auf einem weiteren Foto kann Mann ein etwas anderes Linkage erkennen...
> 
> Grüße
> Knaller2010


warst du in deinem frührerem Leben Folterknecht 
Die Bilder sind wohl vom Kollegen Schaltwerk, der Hintergrund kam mir bekannt vor.


----------



## Thomas1809 (15. August 2012)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Wollt ihr mehr Fotos?



JAAAAA bitte.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Knaller2010 (15. August 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> warst du in deinem frührerem Leben Folterknecht
> .



 danke für die Blumen - ok ok vielleicht liegst Du gar nicht so falsch in Deiner "Quellenforschung"...

Hier die Pics:
C HT 29




E1 650B




R2 29 HT




R2 29 FS (R1 26er werden mit alter Dämpferansteuerung abverkauft)




und natürlich das X in 26




Grüße vom "Folterknecht"


----------



## Thomas1809 (15. August 2012)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> danke für die Blumen - ok ok vielleicht liegst Du gar nicht so falsch in Deiner "Quellenforschung"...
> 
> Hier die Pics:
> C HT 29
> ...



Danke Dir, aber leiter für mich nix dabei, was mich schwach werden läst.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## TOM4 (15. August 2012)

Mmh - das mit dem dämpfer unterm oberrohr beim r2 ist ja sehr schade! Das macht dann auch noch diese "einzigartigkeit" gegenüber den mitbewerbern zu nichte!


----------



## at021971 (15. August 2012)

Sagte ich ja schon einmal. Rotwild goes Mainstream. Erst wurde XLS-System geopfert. Jetzt das ALS. Dafür gibt es jetzt Dämpfer unterm Oberrohr oder seit dem R.C1/C2 FS parallel zum Sitzrohr, so wie 99% der Bikes auf dem Markt. Aber vermutlich ist es das, was die Masse will und letztendlich Volumen bringt. Macht die Marke aber auch ein Stück beliebig. Schade!


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. August 2012)

Vielleicht hat die andere Anlenkung auch techn. Vorteile?

Z. B. leite ich die Dämpferkräfte in ein "überdrücktes" Rohr ein, was dem Werkstoff Karbon zugute kommt.
Dass das "gezogene" Sitzrohr Fratzen geschnitten hat, haben wir doch gesehen?

Z. B: mit dem kleinen Umlenkhebel lässt sich Gewicht sparen?

Z. B. die Linkage- Kurven lassen sich besser an einen Luftdämpfer anpassen?

Ich wünsche mir auf jeden Fall einen funktionierenden Hinterbau wie am X1 und E1, geppart mit einem durchgehenden Sattelrohr. Ob das Bike aussieht wie andere ist für mich zweitrangig.


----------



## Orakel (15. August 2012)

das R.R.2FS wird es auch weiterhin in26" mit dem ALSII Hinterbau geben in 3 Varianten/Ausstattungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (15. August 2012)

Das wird wie 2003, als das ALS eingeführt wurde, ein Übergangsjahr. Damals hat man die Eingelenker, also das RCC.07 und RCC.09, parallel zum neuen RCC 1.0 und RCC 1.0R im Programm gelassen. Das Jahr darauf waren sie dann aus dem Portfolio verschwunden.

Der Umstieg bei den Racebikes hat sicherlich auch einen technischen Hintergrund, denn ich vermute mal, dass das ALSII sich nicht für 29" Bikes eignet, da die Sitzrohrlänge durch die Dämpferanlenkung über alle Rahmengrößen nahezu gleich und für kleine Bikes schon extrem lang ist. Und irgendwo müssen sie ja die 29" unterbringen. Die neue Dämpferanlenkung bietet hier bei der Auslegung der Geometrie sicherlich mehr Flexibilität.

Spannend wird, wie ADP Garantieverpflichtungen nachkommen möchte, wenn es keine R.R1/R2 und R.C1/C2 in 26" mehr gibt und der Kunde wegen eines defekten Rahmens gezwungen wird, auch noch die Laufräder und die Gabel zu ersetzen.


----------



## dliwtor (15. August 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Spannend wird, wie ADP Garantieverpflichtungen nachkommen möchte, wenn es keine R.R1/R2 und R.C1/C2 in 26" mehr gibt und der Kunde wegen eines defekten Rahmens gezwungen wird, auch noch die Laufräder und die Gabel zu ersetzen.



R2 HT und R2 FS in 26" gibt es in 2013 auch - eben nur matt. Von daher - kein prob. 

C1 und C2  wird für Garantiefälle sicherlich noch zu bekommen sein. 

Hinterbau des X1 und X2 kommt in 142-12!!!


----------



## at021971 (15. August 2012)

Die Garantie beträgt 5 Jahre. Im vierten und fünften mit Abschlägen. Glaubst Du, dass in 2016/2017/2018 noch 26" Bikes aufzutreiben sind? Ich nicht. 2013 ist mit R.C1/C2 schon Schluß. Und 2014 folgt dann das R.R1/R2.


----------



## dliwtor (16. August 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Die Garantie beträgt 5 Jahre. Im vierten und fünften mit Abschlägen. Glaubst Du, dass in 2016/2017/2018 noch 26" Bikes aufzutreiben sind? Ich nicht. 2013 ist mit R.C1/C2 schon Schluß. Und 2014 folgt dann das R.R1/R2.



Garantie sind doch nur 3 Jahre - danach auf Kulanz - wenn dann mal was vergriffen ist muss man eben umdenken. 

Aber so richtig Sorgen mache ich mir da nicht - irgendeine zufriedenstellende Lösung wird es immer geben. Für beide Seiten. 
Nach 5 Jahren kann ruhig mal ein neues Bike her.....


----------



## at021971 (16. August 2012)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der eine oder andere R.C2 FS Fahrer die ersten sein werden, die hier dann berichten können, wie die ADP Lösung aussieht. Da ist das Potential sicherlich am höchsten. ;-)


----------



## Snowman_NA (16. August 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der eine oder andere R.C2 FS Fahrer die ersten sein werden, die hier dann berichten können, wie die ADP Lösung aussieht. Da ist das Potential sicherlich am höchsten. ;-)



...Ihr macht einem ja Hoffnungen...


----------



## at021971 (16. August 2012)

Sorry, aber das R.C2 FS ist leider das aktuell problematischste Bike im Portfolio. Und ich bin davon überzeugt, dass alle Bike-Hersteller sich über diese Problematik noch keine Gedanken gemacht haben, weil in deren Verständnis, sie nur für den Rahmen eine Garantie geben. Wegen der an einem Komplett-Bike verbauten Komponenten muss man sich gemäß der meisten Garantiebedingungen eh an deren Hersteller direkt wenden. Nur diese Garantie ist nahezu nichts mehr wert, wenn ich im Gegenwert eines Rahmens zusätzlich Komponenten tauschen muss.


----------



## Kiefer (16. August 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> ...Ihr macht einem ja Hoffnungen...


 

HalloFlorian

Warum hast du eigentlich noch nicht deinen Rahmen getauscht bekommen ?
Dein Schaden am Tretlager ist doch schon ein paar Monate alt ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Snowman_NA (16. August 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> HalloFlorian
> 
> Warum hast du eigentlich noch nicht deinen Rahmen getauscht bekommen ?
> Dein Schaden am Tretlager ist doch schon ein paar Monate alt ?
> ...



Hi Thomas,

ja, berechtigte Frage. 
So langsam werde ich auch ungeduldig. 
Ende Juni hieß es, dass aktuell kein Rahmen in L verfügbar ist und dass wir das dann nach der Transalp mitte Juli erledigen.
Seitdem habe ich noch 2mal bei Matthias nachgefragt, wie denn nun der Status ist und die Antwort war "Werde direkt mal bei Herrn Liebe anrufen." 
Ich bleibe am Ball und hoffe, dass Matthias das bald regelt. 

Gruß
Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (16. August 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> ja, berechtigte Frage.
> So langsam werde ich auch ungeduldig.
> ...


 


Größe L ist bei Rotwild ausverkauft.

Bin mal gespannt, ob die eine neue Charge produzieren, da es das Modell in 2013 ja nicht mehr gibt.

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (16. August 2012)

Kleiner Appetit-Happen (22sec.) vom silbernen E1 650B auf facebook. Klick


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. August 2012)

Da hat sich einiges am Rahmen getan.
Die Aufhängungen am Hinterbau scheinen jetzt schlanker und leichter zu sein.
Fließt dann sicher auch in die anderen Modelle mit ein.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (16. August 2012)

5000â¬ fÃ¼r das 650b ist aber auch eine Ansage.
Und auf dem ersten Blick gefÃ¤llt mir hier der Knotenpunkt Ober-/Unter-/Steuerrohr nicht.
Schaut ja fast so aus wie die diesjÃ¤hrigen 29er.
Hoffentlich machen sie so einen schmarrn nicht bei den 26er.
Und wenn sie beim X1 wirklich nur das 142-12 und einen filigraneren Hinterbau machen, naja...


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. August 2012)

142-12 würde den so schon breiten Hinterbau doch noch mehr ausweiten?


----------



## Orakel (16. August 2012)

das E1 hat jetzt den zusatz R (race) im Namen, schätze vll. wegen den Endurorennen.
Der Berreich Ober/Unter/Steuerrohr gefällt mir auch net sotolle, hat nen hauch von den diesjährigen 29 X1sen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (16. August 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> 5000 für das 650b ist aber auch eine Ansage.
> ...



Ich finde das E1 650B RACE hammermäßig! 

Die Laufräder, Kurbel und Kettenführung von E-13 sind aber auch nicht gerade Billigteile. Find ich optisch und akustisch sehr gelungen in dem Rad 

Musste erst mal suchen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/09/06/eurobike-2011-the-hive-e-thirteen/

Habe wenig Sorge, dass auch die andern Räder in der Realität deutlich besser aussehen als auf den "Röntgenbildern" 

Eurobike wirds zeigen...


----------



## Düst__ (16. August 2012)

mhhhhh.....  schick!!!!   

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3082887330790


----------



## at021971 (16. August 2012)

Also ich finde das R.E1 FS ist trotz des Knicks im Unterrohr gelungen. Das sieht wesentlich harmonischer aus als die 2012er 29" Modelle. Aber vermutlich ist das immer noch nichts für mich, da der Rahmen für 94 cm Schrittlänge einfach zu niedrig sein wird. Den Sattelstützenauszug, den ich bräuchte um damit auch Touren oder Berge hoch zu fahren, hält der Rahmen vermutlich nicht lange aus.


----------



## Düst__ (16. August 2012)

warum? wann du nen L oder XL rahmen nimmst..müsste das doch passen....

Kann mir nich vorstellen das der rahmen das nicht packt...


----------



## Orakel (16. August 2012)

gefunden auf der Hp von der ispo
www.flickr.com/photos/isposhows/7794998648/in/set-72157631095900888
schick! Obwohl es ein 29" ist


----------



## at021971 (16. August 2012)

Düst schrieb:


> warum? wann du nen L oder XL rahmen nimmst..müsste das doch passen....
> 
> Kann mir nich vorstellen das der rahmen das nicht packt...


 
Ich habe da so meinen Befürchtungen und auch Erfahrungen. Mein ehemaliges RCC.09 hatte ein 520 mm Sitzrohr und zeigte nach 3 - 4 Jahren einen Riss durch das Auge unterhalb des Einschnittes für die Sattelstützenklemmung. Der Riss entwickelte sich über 1 - 2 Jahre nur langsam weiter. Er entstand aber eindeutig durch die Belastung des Rahmens wegen der recht lange und weit herausgezogene Sattelstütze. Dabei steckten diese aber immer mit 135 mm im Sitzrohr. 

Meine aktuelles R.R2 FS hat 540 mm und das R.GT1 550 mm Sitzrohrlänge. Die 350 mm Sattelstütze des R.R2 FS ist dabei rund 245 mm und die des R.GT1 230 mm herausgezogen. So stecken sie noch 105 mm bzw. 120 mm im Rahmen. Nach fast 2 bzw. 3 Jahren bisher ohne Probleme.

Bei dem größten R.E1 FS mit 480 mm Sitzrohrlänge, würde die Sattelstütze also 60 mm bzw. 75 mm weiter herausragen. Das heißt sie müßte mindestens 405 mm haben und wäre dann bis zum Anschlag herausgezogen, wenn sie noch mit 100 mm im Sitzrohr stecken soll. Das mag ja durchaus halten. Aber ideal ist das für den Rahmen auf Dauer sicherlich nicht.


----------



## at021971 (16. August 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> gefunden auf der Hp von der ispo
> www.flickr.com/photos/isposhows/7794998648/in/set-72157631095900888
> schick! Obwohl es ein 29" ist


 
Sieht echt gelungen aus. Und das, obwohl es ein 29" Bike ist. Dem Photo zuvor nach zu urteilen, scheint es das R.E1 im Modelljahr 2013 aber auch noch als 26" Bike zu geben. Das R.X2 FS übernimmt hingegen die Farbgebung vom 2012er R.R2 HT/FS. http://www.flickr.com/photos/isposhows/7794998858/sizes/l/in/set-72157631095900888/


----------



## bohaim (16. August 2012)

Hi,


Ich weiß, das Thema Lackquali gabs hier schon diverse Male...

Aber ich muss trotzdem nochmal nachfragen, was "normal" ist und was nicht.
Ich hab ein neues X2 (eine Woche alt, 3Tagestouren gefahren) nix dramatisches...
Und am Unterrohr, sowie auch seitlich, musste ich heute mit Erschrecken feststellen gibt es diverse Lackabplatzer.
Das können doch auch bitte nicht Steinschläge sein? Also nicht so schnell, so viele...? 
Also mein altes RED Three, was seit 2009 im Einsatz war, hatte da nix vergleichbares...

Was kann man da machen?
Bzw. ist das normal?
Fotos siehe Anhang.


----------



## Snowman_NA (16. August 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Ich weiß, das Thema Lackquali gabs hier schon diverse male...
> ...



hi.

doch...das sind die steinschläge.
so sah mein C2 auch nach ein paar ausfahrten aus...traurig aber wahr.


----------



## bohaim (16. August 2012)

Aber an das Oberrohr kommt doch kein Stein?
Das ist auch mehr wie ne "Blase" also Hubbel...
Und die Lackquali muss ja dann unterirdisch sein : /
Oder hält der Lack auf Carbon einfach nicht?
Kann man das ausbessern?

Also wenn das der Trend wäre, wäre von dem Bike ja nach nem Jahr nix mehr übrig :/ 
Das ist doch ein Witz (schlechter...sehr schlechter im übrigen... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowman_NA (16. August 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> Aber an das Oberrohr kommt doch kein Stein?
> Das ist auch mehr wie ne "Blase" also Hubbel...
> Und die Lackquali muss ja dann unterirdisch sein : /
> Oder hält der Lack auf Carbon einfach nicht?
> ...



also ich hab mir 2 lackstifte (schwarz + weiss) von rotwild schicken lassen.
und ja...am oberrohr hab ich auch schon ausgebessert. also in schräglage in ner kurve kann doch ein stein auch ans oberrohr geschleudert werden...
ich denke einfach, dass der lack an carbon wesentlich schlechter haftet...von der alu-fraktion hört man ja nicht soviel negatives...

bei mir soll ja auch der rahmen wegen der lackabplatzer im tretlagerbereich getauscht werden (hatte irgendwann hier mal bilder eingestellt). allerdings scheint es im moment keinen L-rahmen mehr zu geben. bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht.
das ganze trübt schon ein wenig die freude über ein sonst sehr sehr geiles rad.


----------



## bohaim (16. August 2012)

Ja gut...ehm...eh...
Also ich bin nächste Woche eh nochmal bei dem Händler meines Vertrauens...da werd ich das dann auch nochmal ansprechen.
Das ein Bike irgendwann Macken bekommt ist ja normal, keine Frage, ist (auch ; ) ein Gebrauchsgestand... 
Aber sollte das echt normal sein, ist ja von dem Bike bald nix mehr übrig...
(Ok, ein wenig übertrieben...aber an sich kann ich mir dann ja ein Liteville in Raw selber basteln quasi : /

Bin da grade wirklich ein wenig enttäuscht... : /


Mit meinem RED 3 war ich von der Lackquali soweit zufrieden...


----------



## Bolzer1711 (16. August 2012)

Tja, traurig aber wahr. Ich bin schon über 2000 km gefahren und meins sieht leider nicht anderst aus. Die Fleckchen am Unterrohr stören mich nicht, auch hinten am Sitzrohr nicht, das sind klare Steinschläge...   der Abplatzer am Oberrohr würde mich auch nerven. Mein liebligs Abplatzer ist oben auf der Wippe...

Ich habe nach Mails an Rotwild einen schwarzen und einen weißen Lackstift geschickt bekommen....   kostenlos (vielen Dank!). Im Baumarkt dann noch das feinste Schleifpapier besorgt und so versuche ich mich als Lackierer. Manchmal klappt es gut, manchmal nicht....

Ein Problem hat der Originallack..  ich kenne mich mit Lackierarbeiten nicht aus, aber das dauert bis der trocknet, manchmal bis zu 5 Tagen, erst dann kann man die Stelle bearbeiten.

Normal ist das nicht, meine Specialized oder Canyon-Bikes hatten das nicht, auch das R.C1 FS von 2010 hat das in der Häufigkeit nicht.

Hilft nur sparen....   und in einigen Jahren ein neues Bike kaufen!!!


----------



## bohaim (16. August 2012)

Naja,...das Problem ist...
Das Ding ist NEU! : /
Und ich bin (sehr) weit davon weg damit 2000km gefahren zu haben...

Also man muss den Lack doch auf den "normalen" Betrieb hin ausrichten.
Sprich an so nem Bike muss er auch was aushalten und nicht nach der ersten Ausfahrt in Masse vom Bike flüchten. Das ist nunmal kein Rennrad.
Oder ist das der neue Plan das Bike leichter zu machen?
Mir gibt das leider nur zu denken, da ich bis jetzt noch nichtmal was "wildes" mit den guten Stück angestellt hab...also keine Ahnung woher das groß kommen soll...oh mann... 

Also wenn ich mir nen Porsche kaufe und da löst sich auf der Autobahn bei 120km/h der Lack ab, wäre das ja mal auch eher subopti...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. August 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Also man muss den Lack doch auf den "normalen" Betrieb hin ausrichten.
> Sprich an so nem Bike muss er auch was aushalten und nicht nach der ersten Ausfahrt in Masse vom Bike flüchten ...



Ja, das ist ärgerlich und da versagt Rotwild wirklich auf ganzer Linie.
An meinem E1 fehlen auch schon einige cm2 Lack. Bin allerdings auch nicht zimperlich mit dem Dingen und es musste schon einiges mitmachen.

Die original Lackstifte, für die Rotwild übrigends je nach Tagesform bis  zu Euro 10 will, sind der totale Müll. Scheint ein 2 Komponenten Lack zu sein. 
Leider schicken sie dir aber nur die eine Komponente und der Härter fehlt. Auf jeden Fall ist der Lack noch nach 2 Wochen weich. Echt peinlich.

Ein Händler, darauf sicher nicht das erste mal angesprochen,
flüchtete sich notgedrungen in Sarkasmus und sagte
"Lackschaden??? Ne das ist gar kein Lack, das ist von Rotwild nur 
vorsichtig draufgelegt. Das muss so"  

Ist als mehr so als Auflageschaden zu sehen. 

Lass dir von Rotwild die RAL Farben sagen, die du brauchts,
und kaufe dir die Lackstift anderwo.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## hhninja81 (17. August 2012)

Moin die Herren,

so langsam erscheinen Bilder zu dem 2013 Bikes...

Hier das R2 29:





Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. August 2012)

Das mit dem lackstift von Rotwild kann ich bestätigen.
Der wird eigentlich nie trocken.
Habe einfach einen fürs Auto gekauft, der ist nach 10min fertig.

Da man auf dem Foto auch schon eine Blase im Bereich der Zugklemmung erkennt, denke ich einfach dass der Lack nicht richtig hält.

Wem der Lack lieb ist, sollte sich eine gute Folie kaufen und abkleben.
Dauert zwar einige Stunden, ist aber die einzige Lösung.


----------



## luxaltera (17. August 2012)

Warum pulvern die ihre Rahmen nicht einfach? Die paar extra Gramm machen auch nichts mehr... So arg am Gewichtsminimum arbeitet Rotwild eh nicht... Geht bei Carbon wahrscheinlich nicht aber andere bekommen das ja auch lackiert ohne das der Lack auf jede Berührung allergisch reagiert.
Bei meinem x1 habe ich stumpfen Lack wo die Hose gegen den Rahmen kommt wenn ich im stehen fahre. Nicht zu schweigen von den 2000 kleinen abplatzern an allen rohren... Das hatte ich bei meinem alten Baumarkt Rad nicht...


----------



## Bolzer1711 (17. August 2012)

Weiß ist bei Rotwild RAL 9003...   bei schwarz haben sie es leider nicht auf die Flasche geschrieben. 

Unsereins wird das X2 jetzt noch einige Zeit fahren, das macht irre Spaß, fahrwerkstechnisch kann man kein bisschen meckern, da grinse ich immer noch nach jeder Ausfahrt. Werde mir dann Gedanken machen, ob ich den kompletten Rahmen lackieren lasse oder ob es ein "Neuses" gibt....   andere Firmen haben auch richtige Waffen im Stall.

Wäre zwar schade wenn es kein Rotwild mehr wäre, weil ich das Portfolio mag, aber die Qualität muss halt auch stimmen (meine Meinung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (17. August 2012)

oder den rahmen fÃ¼r 20,-â¬ mit Glasperlen abstrahlen lassen


----------



## Bolzer1711 (17. August 2012)

Geht das bei Carbon.....     wenn ja, dann wieder richtig gut lackieren lassen, die Decals sollte es bei Rotwild geben.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. August 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Weiß ist bei Rotwild RAL 9003...   bei schwarz haben sie es leider nicht auf die Flasche geschrieben.



Auf meinem Weiß für's E1 Stand Ral 9010

Ride on
Chris


----------



## bohaim (17. August 2012)

Ola,

Also weiß für das X2 ist RAL 9003?

Weiß jemand was das schwarz ist?

Und den ganzen Rahmen mit Folie abkleben?
Also dann kann ich ja auch gleich wieder ein Alu nehmen.
Das wiegt dann genausoviel und da hält der Lack ohne Folie...

Ist das mit dem Lack allgemein bei Carbon ein Problem, oder nur bei Rotwild?
Also ich hab noch ein Carbon (Rennrad) da hatte ich noch null,null Probleme mit. Und ein paar Steinchen bekommt es auch manchmal ab...aber gut, sicher kein Vergleich...
Aber zumindest fällt der Lack nicht von alleine ab... : /

Puhh...will jemand nen fast neuen X2 Rahmen kaufen?
Lediglich ein paar kleine Lackmängel...muahaha....


----------



## uphillking (17. August 2012)

Servus Rotwilderer,

nachdem mir mein treues HT RCC 0.1 in letzter Zeit mehr und mehr Rückenschmerzen bereitet hat, habe ich mir wohlgedrungen einen vollgefederten Ersatz geholt.
Dank IBC-Mitglied Feldwiesel bin ich günstig an einen neuen 2005er RCC 0.3 Rahmen gekommen. Die meisten Teile übernehme ich von meinem Hardtail. Eine neue Gabel (RS Reba), Vorbau, Lenker, Stütze (Syntace) hab ich auch schon. Nur der Acros Steuersatz fehlt noch. Ich hoffe inständig auf baldiges Eintreffen.

Kleiner Vorgeschmack:




PS: abzugeben:
- Rotwild Hardtail Rahmen RCC 0.1 top erhalten
- Manitou Skareb Super SPV 80mm


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. August 2012)

du kannst ohne einschränkung die "Kopie" von Rotwild nehmen.
Günstiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K3RMIT (17. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

brauch mal fundierte Meinungen, mich würde mal interessieren wieviel ich für mein altes Rotwild RCC 0.3 noch verlangen kann.

Erstmal die Daten
Gekauft 2005 und gefahren bis 2010 nur auf Forstwegen maximal, da ich damals Rückenprobs hatte.

Rahmen: Rotwild RCC 0.3 in Grösse S (glaub ich)
Gabel: Marzzochi Bomber 03
Bremsen: Magura HS33
Griffe:Scott
Lenker: Rotwild P220
Schalthebel: kA glaub Shimano LX
Vorbaurocraft
Steuersatz: Ritchey
Sattel: Selle Italia Gel Flow
Sattelstütze: BBB
Dämpfer hinten: Rock Shox SID
Kurbel: Shimano LX
Schaltwerk und Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Laufräder: Mischung aus Mavic X221 und Shimano XT Naben
Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron

Das Bike ist so in guten Zustand, der Rahmen hat keine Kratzer oder Risse oder sonstwas, leider nur einmal ein Chainsuck wo am Hinterbau dann der Lack abplatzte.
Die Gabel bräuchte mal 'ne Wartung und die Laufräder sind halt nicht der Wahnsinns Hit.

Meine Überlegung war erst 200 - 300 reinstecken u ein guten billigen LFRS und ne gute Gabel reinstecken und dann verkaufen aber ob ich dann in Relation deswegen einen besseren Preis mache oder erziele glaub ich nicht mehr.
Das Rad steht seitdem ich mein C1 habe nur noch rum und deshalb muss es weg aber nicht um jeden Preis.
Was denkt ihr??

Achja Fotos gibts auch


----------



## Orakel (17. August 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> Ist das mit dem Lack allgemein bei Carbon ein Problem, oder nur bei Rotwild?


wenn du im Herstellerforum mitliest, wirds du lesen dass auch andere Hersteller dieses problem haben, macht es nicht besser, aber es ist kein Rotwild speziefisches problem.
Ein Freund von mir hat seit April das Spezi. Enduro in Carbon, bis jetzt hat er noch nirgends eine macke.
Der Lack fühlt sich anders an wie bei meinem X2 (eher rauer), und ist von der Optik her matter.


----------



## fraemisch (17. August 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> wenn du im Herstellerforum mitliest, wirds du lesen dass auch andere Hersteller dieses problem haben, macht es nicht besser, aber es ist kein Rotwild speziefisches problem.
> Ein Freund von mir hat seit April das Spezi. Enduro in Carbon, bis jetzt hat er noch nirgends eine macke.
> Der Lack fühlt sich anders an wie bei meinem X2 (eher rauer), und ist von der Optik her matter.


 

Stimmt, meine Freundin hat auch seit 1,5 jahren ein Stumpjumper aus Carboon, und dies hat 0,0 Platzer..durfte es nämlich nach den letzten Schlammschlacht putzen.

Der Lack wirkt irgendwie gar nicht wie ein Lack, sondern einfach wie oben beschrieben als matte Oberfläche...


----------



## bohaim (17. August 2012)

Fein!

Dann hohl ich mir mal gleich so ein Teil ; )
Naja, Spass beiseite...aber mal anschauen maybe...
Gibts irgendwo gute "Quellen" dafür`?


----------



## Orakel (17. August 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> Fein!
> 
> Gibts irgendwo gute "Quellen" dafür`?


gute Quellen für was


----------



## bohaim (17. August 2012)

Ein Spezi 


...ist aber nur Semiernst gemeint, no worry.
Werd mal schauen was man mit Lackstift, Folie und so weiter anstellen kann.

Bin da nur grade echt enttäuscht von der Qualität : /


----------



## at021971 (17. August 2012)

Specialized Bikes bekommt man aber nicht so einfach mit Discounts a la Schalterwerk oder S-tec. Im Internet dürfen die gar nicht verkauft werden. Da hält Specialized den Finger drauf. Also wird man für ein höherwertiges Modell dieser Marke meist deutlich tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Dabei wird Systemintegration oft auf die Spitze getrieben und Ersatzteile wir z.B. Dämpfer sind nicht so einfach als Schnäppchen erhältlich. Komponenten sind oft Eigenmarken und damit in der die Wertigkeit schlecht vergleichbar.


----------



## at021971 (17. August 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Ich weiß, das Thema Lackquali gabs hier schon diverse Male...
> ...


 
Hast wohl Pech gehabt und die Steine haben zweimal genau die Kante getroffen. Wären die Rohre rund, wären sie sicherlich unempfindlicher. Ich habe an meinem R.R2 FS nach fast 2 Jahren bisher nirgendwo einen Lackabplatzer. 2010 waren die Rohre aber auch noch nicht eckig. Das Unterrohre war aber auch serienmäßig mit einem Rotwild Aufkleber geschützt. Und natürlich wird eine Racebike nicht über die selben Wege gescheucht wie ein Bike mit 150 mm Federweg. Generell ist aber ein Nasslack, den man nun mal auf Carbon verwendet, nicht sehr widerstandsfähig. 

Das R.X2 ist ja mehr oder weniger nur klarlackiert, so dass das Ausbessern kein Problem ist. Und wenn die Stelle mit Lack auffüllt und dann mit Schleifpaste nachbearbeitet, wirst Du von den Abplatzern nichts mehr sehen. Blöd ist es nur, wenn es die Decales erwischt. Da wird die Reparatur komplizierter.


----------



## bohaim (17. August 2012)

Ola,

Merci.
Was genau brauch ich denn dann?
Schwarzen Lack? Dann Klarlack drauf?


----------



## luxaltera (17. August 2012)

Nur Klarlack und damit den Luftraum der Blase auffüllen die sich um den einschlag gebildet hat. Dann sollte das so gut wie verschwunden sein. Probiers mal mit verdünntem Klarlack und einem dünnen Pinsel. Den getränkten Pinsel an die Einschlagstelle halten. Der kapillareffekt sollte den Rest erledigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeu_Simon (18. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen, ob man auch bei einem Rotwild R.E.D. Two von 2009 mit offenen Ausfallenden Laufräder (in meinem Fall Mavic Deemax) mit Steckachse (10mm/135mm) montieren kann. Da man bei Mavic Deemax Laufrädern keinen Schnellspanner verwenden kann muss ich jetzt eine andere Möglichkeit finden. Bilder, wo diese Bikes mit Mavic Deemax Felgen rumfuhren, hab ich ich selbst schon mehrmals gesehen. 
Ich hab im Internet dieses Produkt gefunden, weiß aber nicht, ob man das beim R.E.D. Two verwenden kann:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...se-fuer-Deemax-Crossmax-Crossline::26064.html

Danke schonmal für alle Antworten


----------



## Vincy (18. August 2012)

Mußt mal beim Rotwild-Service nachfragen. Vielleicht mit anderen Ausfallendeneinsätze. 
Ansonsten DT Swiss Thru bolt. http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components/RWS/RWS-thru-bolt.aspx


----------



## Bolzer1711 (18. August 2012)

Hab mal eine Frage....   ich bin heute in den Urlaub gefahren und hatte mein Rad auf dem Dach. Keine Angst dem Carbon ist nichts passiert, habe den Thule Radträger, bei dem man das Rad mit der Gabel fest macht.

Ok, ich habe ein Bremsenproblem...  vorne bremst die MT6 fast nicht mehr, ich kann den Bremsgriff bis zum Lenker durchziehen ohne dass das Vorderrad blockiert. Die Magura Bremssicherung hatte ich während der Fahrt drin, Rad vom Dach Vorderrad rein und nichts geht mehr....   bin noch letzten Woche Sonntag ohne Probleme den Berg runter gekommen.

Kurze Ferndiagnose....

viele Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## Vincy (18. August 2012)

Vielleicht Luft reingekommen. Ist da auch alles dicht?


----------



## Bolzer1711 (18. August 2012)

Wo soll da Luft rein gekommen sein?


----------



## luxaltera (18. August 2012)

Man kann viel spekulieren ohne es zu wissen. In würde sagen, erst Bremsbeläge checken, wenn damit alles in Ordnung ist Bremse entlüften und testen ob es daran liegt. 
Eine Erklärung wie es passiert sein könnte kann ich mir nicht ausdenken. Aber es ist sicherlich lösbar.


----------



## luxaltera (18. August 2012)

Vielleicht ist durch fliehkräfte, vibration oder die stellung des rades auf dem Träger eine vorhandene Luftblase wohin gegluckert wo sie  nicht hingehört.


----------



## RW_Eddy (18. August 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Rad vom Dach Vorderrad rein und nichts geht mehr....   bin noch letzten Woche Sonntag ohne Probleme den Berg runter gekommen.
> 
> Kurze Ferndiagnose....
> 
> viele Grüße Bolzer1711



Sofort?

Bringt pumpen eine kurzzeitige Verbesserung?

Wie lange fährst Du sie schon?

die Standard Sachen hast Du überprüft, nehme ich an.

So etwas belastet natürlich im Urlaub....


----------



## at021971 (18. August 2012)

Hatte das Bike irgendwann auf dem Kopf gestanden, bevor Du das Bike auf dem Dachträger befestigt hast? Dann ist Luft aus dem Überlaufbehälter aufgestiegen und erzeugt diesen Effekt. Ist mir vor Jahren auf dem AlpX beim Bremsbelege wechseln auch mal passiert. Bei den Magura Bremsen mußt Du, wenn Du das Bike auf den Kopf stellt, die Bremsgriffe ziehen und irgendwomit fixieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RW_Eddy (18. August 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Bei den Magura Bremsen mußt Du, wenn Du das Bike auf den Kopf stellt, die Bremsgriffe ziehen und irgendwomit fixieren.



Das Fixieren wird auch beim Transport mit der Transportsicherung *immer *vom Magura empfohlen....

Hast der Bolzer das gemacht?


----------



## uphillking (18. August 2012)

Haben auch die neuen Magura Modelle diesen Bug?
Dachte das hätte sich erledigt. 
Meine Shimanos kann ich auf den Kopf stellen wie ich will, da passiert nix.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (18. August 2012)

klar, habe die gelben sicherungen drin gehabt. die bremsbeläge sind eigentlich noch gut, sind noch 2mm drauf. aber ich habe neue dabei, die werde ich morgen gleich mal einbauen.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (18. August 2012)

fahre schon seit gut 10 jahren mit dem bike auf dem dach in urlaub, das phänomen hatte ich noch nie.normalerweise vorderrad rein 3 mal pumpen und die bremskraft ist da!


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. August 2012)

1.
Hast du denn den gewohnten *Bremsdruck*?
Wenn "nein", dann entlüften oder mal so hinstellen, dass die Luft von selbst nach oben in den Behälter kann. Sonst entlüften.

2.
Ist der *Hebelweg *wie gehabt?
Wenn nicht, haben sich die Kolben vielleicht durch die Sicherung im Sattel soweit zurückgeschoben, dass der Lufspalt viel zu groß ist. Da nützt oft nur pumpen und oder eine Holperstrecke runterfahren.

3.
Ggf. ist beim Transport *Öl * (oder was ähnliches) auf die Scheibe gekommen. Dann Scheibe reinigen und neue Beläge drauf.


----------



## at021971 (19. August 2012)

Na Jungs, Interesse an ein paar Bildern von ISPO Bike in München? Oder wollt Ihr die Spannung lieber bis in zwei Wochen auf der EuroBike aufrecht erhalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (19. August 2012)

Bilder,Bilder,Bilder


----------



## at021971 (19. August 2012)

Wollen wir mal die Spannung noch ein wenig hoch halte. Ich gehe jetzt kurz duschen und dann gibt es Bilder. Also in Kürze in diesem Theater. 

Also folgende Bikes hätte ich im Angebot:
1. R.R2FS 29"
2. R.R2HT 29"
3. R.C1FS 29"
4. R.C1HT 29"
5. R.X1FS 26"
6. R.X2FS 26"
7. R.E1FS 26"
8. R.E1FS 650b

Zudem hatten sie noch zwei R.Tx Modelle und Kleidung da. Der Stand war im Verhältnis zur Eurobike recht klein. Besetzt nur mit zwei Mitarbeitern. Zudem standen da noch Klapppbikes rum, die von einer anderen Firma vorgestellt wurden. Diese Bikes wurden aber wohl, so hatte ich mal gelesen, aber von ADP konzipiert.

Kleine Info vorab. Alle 2013er R.Rx, R.C1 FS/HT und R.Xx Bikes auf der ISPO Bike waren matt schwarz mit Decales im Design der 2012er R.R2 FS/HT. Das R.E1 FS 26" scheint zum letzten Jahr unverändert. Das R.E1 FS 650b scheint in Alu-Raw gehalten sein mit nur einem Klarlack als Schutz.


----------



## RW_Eddy (19. August 2012)

RE 1 650 b 

http://www10.pic-upload.de/19.08.12/3b1umvjx5zhx.jpg


----------



## chris-2 (19. August 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Wollen wir mal die Spannung noch ein wenig hoch halte. Ich gehe jetzt kurz duschen und dann gibt es Bilder. Also in Kürze in diesem Theater.
> 
> Also folgende Bikes hätte ich im Angebot:
> 1. R.R2FS 29"
> ...



Ach komm schon jetzt hab ich nur zwei Bilder gesehen und dann war wieder alles weg.


----------



## fraemisch (19. August 2012)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Ach komm schon jetzt hab ich nur zwei Bilder gesehen und dann war wieder alles weg.


 


Auch sehen wollen


----------



## at021971 (19. August 2012)

Ich musste sie noch mal in der Größe reduzieren. Sonst ist der Account ja ruckzuck voll. Also sie kommen gleich.


----------



## at021971 (19. August 2012)

*Rotwild R.R2 HT 29"*


----------



## Orakel (19. August 2012)

ich kuck jetzt MotoGP, danach wäre ich für Bilder aufnahme fähig


----------



## at021971 (19. August 2012)

*Rotwild R.R2 FS 29"*


----------



## at021971 (19. August 2012)

*Rotwild R.C1 FS 29" & R.C1 HT 29"*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (19. August 2012)

*Rotwild R.X1 FS 26"*


----------



## at021971 (19. August 2012)

*Rotwild R.X2 FS 26"*


----------



## RW_Eddy (19. August 2012)

Danke !

Da hast Du dir richtig Mühe gemacht.


----------



## at021971 (19. August 2012)

*Rotwild R.E1 FS 26"*


----------



## Bolzer1711 (19. August 2012)

Habe neue Beläge vorne und hinten rein gemacht...   kaum Änderung, natürlich etwas, das sind ja funkelniegelnagelneue, die anderen hatte schon 2000 km runter.

Also RockyRider, der Hebelweg geht fast bis zum Griff, jedenfalls so, dass ich beim ziehen des Hebels meine restlichen 3 Finger einklemme und die Bremsen trotzdem nicht blockieren. Also beides, die Bremskraft ist schlechter und der Hebelweg viel länger.

Jetzt hat sich auch noch ein knacksen eingestellt, immer wenn ich Druck auf die Pedale gebe, dann  knackst es....    jetzt werde ich bald wahnsinnig, bist im Urlaub, endlich Berge um dich herum und kannst nicht kurbeln....


----------



## at021971 (19. August 2012)

*Rotwild R.X1 FS 650b*


----------



## at021971 (19. August 2012)

*The End!*


----------



## prodigy (19. August 2012)

Hallo Thomas,
danke für die Fotos.
Auch nach mehrmaligen anschauen ist nichts dabei, bei dem spontan der Geldbeutel aufspringen würde.

Die R2 Modelle sind ganz ansprechend, vor allem das Hardtail gefällt.

X1 geht so, wobei man das neue Design im BMW-X6-Angeber-mattschwarz-Look auch mögen muss. 
Richtig gruselig finde ich das X2. Mein 5-jähriger Sohn würde wahrscheinlich in dem rotlackierten Bereich beim Übergang Oberrohr/Sattelrohr noch ein paar Zähne malen, damit es noch mehr aussieht wie ein Krokodil 

Mag sein, dass es in Natura besser gefällt, aber das sieht irgendwie unproportioniert aus zu dem wuchtigen Lenkkopf Bereich.


Bei dem E1 650B sieht der Lenkkopfbereich aus, wie von einem wird-noch-geändert-Prototypen.


Aber wenn die neuen beim Händler stehen, kann es vielleicht schon bald heißen, was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern... 


Uli


----------



## luxaltera (19. August 2012)

Das rahmenset vom silbernen E1 muss ich haben. Was für ein geniales Ding. Das neue X1 sieht auch gut aus. Wippe kommt allerdings etwas zerbrechlich rüber. Matt ist geil! (wenns hält...  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (19. August 2012)

an die matte Lackierung muss man sich erst gewöhnen, der erste Eindruck ist net schlecht. Das X1 hat jetzt das Ober/unterrohr wie das X2,wenn ich das recht erkenne  die Wippe ist filigraner geworden.
Jetzt schau mor mal wie das R.R.2FS (26")geworden ist (falls sich etwas geändert hat)und dann.................
Danke für die Bilder Thomas


----------



## at021971 (19. August 2012)

Also mir haben sie alle auf Anhieb gefallen. Sogar die 29" Modelle, obwohl ich bisher strikt dagegen war, weil es bisher fast kein Hersteller, abgesehen bei ein paar HT geschafft hat, da was Ansprechendes zu konzipieren. Auch das Matte kommt gut. Bei den Carbonmodellen ist es allerhöchsten mattlackiert, da man dort sehr gut die Carbonstuktur sieht. Sieht ähnlich wie bei den Modellen von Specialized aus Scott aus.

Bin mal gespannt, ob das R.C1 HT/FS das Alumodell zum R.R2 HT/FS sein wird und das R.R1 HT/FS wei auch das R.C2 FS dafür wegfallen.


----------



## Orakel (19. August 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Vll. gehören dann die "Lackprobleme" der Vergangenheit an


----------



## at021971 (19. August 2012)

Da kannst Du dann alternativ mit Kunstharz die Carbonfasern wieder abdecken.


----------



## Vette08 (19. August 2012)

Daumen hoch für die Bilder ! 


Mir gefällt die matte Lackierung nicht. Mein 2012 X1 habe ich gekauft, weil es (natürlich technisch einwandfrei funktioniert) und elegant aussieht. Mit der matten Optik geht das leider verloren ...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. August 2012)

Salve!
THX an Thomas für die Fotos:

Whow, sehr sehr interessante Rahmen/Konzepte/Bikes von rotwild!
Finde ich gut

LG, GKR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (19. August 2012)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Danke !
> 
> Da hast Du dir richtig Mühe gemacht.


 
Danke! Aber Mühe haben bei 33° heute mehr die 50 km mit dem Bike zur Messe und zurück gemacht, als das Fotografieren und die Bilder hier zu posten.


----------



## Thomas1809 (19. August 2012)

Danke für die Bilder.
Mich würde die bekleitung noch interessieren.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## at021971 (19. August 2012)

Da habe ich keine Bilder gemacht. Was sich gesehen habe, man sieht es auch auch auf einigen Bildern von R.X2 FS, dem R.X1 FS, dem R.C1 HT und R.R2 HT, sind rot/organge Trickots, Hosen mit Einlässen in der selben Farbe. Auch zu sehen ein Softshelljacke in rot/orange sowie eine schwarze Hose mit Logos in eben dieser neuen Farbe. Sonst hing da viel, was schon 2012 angeboten wurde.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. August 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ......Also RockyRider, der Hebelweg geht fast bis zum Griff, jedenfalls so, dass ich beim ziehen des Hebels meine restlichen 3 Finger einklemme und die Bremsen trotzdem nicht blockieren. Also beides, die Bremskraft ist schlechter und der Hebelweg viel länger........



Scheint dann wirklich Luft drin zu sein.
Entlüften dauert 10min, hau rein.


----------



## bohaim (19. August 2012)

Also das neue X1 sieht wirklich toll aus.
Wesentlich besser als das X2. Das ist viel zu bunt :/
Und beim X1 ist der "Übergang" vom Rahmen und der Wippe auch sehr schön gemacht.
Toll!


----------



## chris-2 (20. August 2012)

Gut gemacht und Danke für die Bilder. Du erleichterst mir die Wartezeit bis zur Eurobike.
Ich find gerade die matt schwarze Lackierung beim X1 sehr ansprechend. Also, falls sich dann noch das Gewicht des Rahmens verbessert hätte, wäre es ein Kandidat.


----------



## jmr-biking (20. August 2012)

Schöne Fotos, von teils schönen Bikes. Am ehesten sagt mir das R2 HT zu. Auch die schwarz matte Lackierung von C1 und X1 gefällt mir. 
Das "Krokodilmaul" am X2 finde ich auch etwas übertrieben. Auch das X auf der Dämpferwippe sieht mir etwas geklaut aus von SRAM. Wenn das mal keine Probleme gibt.

Was mir überhaupt nicht gefällt sind die zusammengebruzelten Rohre des 650B E1 im Steuerrohr-Bereich. Beim X1 fällts durch die matte Lackierung nicht so auf und das Unterrrohr ist nicht so massig. Heutzutage lässt sich das viel besser machen. Sieht aus, wie von einem taiwanesichem Hinterhof-Schweißer.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. August 2012)

na ja, den Steuerkopf am E1 650B finde ich im Vergleich zu dem Dreieck zum Sattelrohr noch verträglich.......


----------



## RCC03-Biker (20. August 2012)

Danke für die Bilder.
Das matte schwarz vom X1 gefällt mir sehr gut. Das habe ich schon vor 2 Jahren erwartet. Da haben sie sich aber irgendwie nicht getraut. Bin mal gespannt, ob sie a bisserl an der Geometrie gefeilt haben. 
Bei einem flacheren Lenkwinkel könnte ich schwach werden. Aber nur dann.
Verstehen tu ich nur nicht, warum sie weiterhin eine 32er verbauen und keine 34er. Die würde viel besser zum X1 passen.
Das E1 Race gefällt mir der Steuerkopf Bereich auch überhaupt nicht. Schaut noch häßlicher aus, als bei den 2012er 29".
Und warum bauen sie beim E1 Race eine 34er statt 36er Federgabel ein? Oder hab ich das auf dem Viedeo falsch gesehen? Weil dann hätte das E1 Race ja maximum 160mm Federweg.
Das würde mir zwar reichen, aber da der Steuerkopf Bereich so greißlich ausschaut fällt das eh schon mal raus.
Und anscheinend gibt es das 2013er E1 wirklich nur noch in dem komischen grün.
Da muss ich mal zu meinem Händler und mit ihm sprechen.
Würde zwar sehr gerne Rotwild weiterfahren aber die Neuheiten reißen mich bis jetzt nicht wirklich vom Hocker


----------



## grosser (20. August 2012)

@ RockyRider
Hey Alter
ich war gestern und letzte Woche in Stromberg auf dem Wildhogtrail unterwegs. Dort treffe ich immer 2 junge Koblenzer, der eine fährt ein Canyon und hat vor kurzem sich seine Gabel von dir servicen lassen.

Im September mache ich ja einen Abstecher an den Lago zu Euch. Ich werde davor oder danach noch die Sellaronda fahren 1000m hoch (Rest Lifte und 4000m runter! Habt ihr Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. August 2012)

@grosser.
Willst du Bilder von der SellaRonda?
Hab ich im Juli schon gemacht, freu dich.
Die Trails sind zwar nicht soooo anspruchsvoll, aber dafür für viele komplett fahrbar.

Gardasee ist im Sack!
Welche Trails willst du da fahren?
Dann hebe ich die auf für den Tag.

Ansonsten:
NOCH EIN ROTWILDERER SEPTEMBER AM GARDASEE???
MELDEN!!! BIER TRINKEN ODER BIKEN!!!


----------



## C_dale (20. August 2012)

prodigy schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> danke für die Fotos.
> Auch nach mehrmaligen anschauen ist nichts dabei, bei dem spontan der Geldbeutel aufspringen würde.
> 
> ...


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich bin froh noch ein 2012er X1 abgegriffen zu haben, das mir persönlich besser gefällt.
Ob mattschwarz eine bessere Lackqualität generiert, zweifle ich an: Früher hat man bei Kampfflugzeugen die Flügelkanten, Propeller und einen Teil der Motorabdeckung mattschwarz lackiert um die Reflexion der Sonne zu mindern, später kam dann mattschwarz bei Motor- und Kofferdeckelhauben bei Rally- und Rennfahrzeugen als auch bei "Möchtegern-Tourenwagen" zum Einsatz, aber haltbarer war das matte Schwarz ganz gewiss nicht, ganz im Gegenteil.
Das Mattschwarz hat so ein "Bad Boy-Image" und die Lackqualität ist mittlerweile auch bei matt besser geworden, aber der Schmutz haftet daran besser. Meine schlechtere/bessere Hälfte hat ein Cube in mattweiß, da kannst du dich ins Koma putzen.
An dieser Stelle möchte ich dem Thomas noch für seine aussagefähigen Bilder und die Zusendung der Mailadressen danken.


----------



## grosser (20. August 2012)

C_dale schrieb:


> da kannst du dich ins Koma putzen.



Die Aussage gefällt mir! 

hast du schon mal Motorradreiniger ausprobiert?


----------



## Orakel (20. August 2012)

was mir beim weiteren betrachten der Bilder aufgefallen ist, Rotwild hat ihr "Markenzeichen" die Aussenkonifizierten Rohre (Oberrohr X1) "aufgegeben".
Wenn ich keinen knick in der Optik habe


----------



## at021971 (20. August 2012)

Sieht so aus. Hat aber immerhin 12 Jahre lang die Bikes geprägt. Begann glaube ich mit dem RCC.07 und RCC.09 in 2001.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (20. August 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Scheint dann wirklich Luft drin zu sein.
> Entlüften dauert 10min, hau rein.



Sehe ich auch so, nur liegt mein Magura-Entlüftungsset in Mannheim, da liegt es gut       jetzt habe ich ein Händler organisiert, der mir die Bremsen morgen entlüftet und dann geht es endlich los, hoffentlich!!!!


----------



## Orakel (20. August 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Sieht so aus. Hat aber immerhin 12 Jahre lang die Bikes geprägt. Begann glaube ich mit dem RCC.07 und RCC.09 in 2001.


war ein Erkennungsmerkmal und, die Bikes haben sich dadurch von anderen unterschieden.


----------



## Knaller2010 (20. August 2012)

Hi Thomas,
Auch von meiner Seite ein Danke!!! Im Moment habe ich keine öffnen Wünsche - ich warte einmal wie sich die Bikes verkaufen und schau dann mal später, ob ich meinen 26er R1 Rahmen tausche - Größe S wird sicherlich noch länger zu haben sein (als 26er...)
Ein 29er sehe ich für mich im Moment nicht...

Grüße
Knaller2010


----------



## talumah1 (21. August 2012)

wann sind denn die 2013 rotwild bikes lieferbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pelue67 (21. August 2012)

:reinplatzohnegutentagunddanke:


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. August 2012)

Das E1 650B ist ein auf 160mm Federweg (hi & vo) kasstriertes E1 mit etwas gemÃ¤Ãigteren Geo und kostet 5kâ¬


----------



## RCC03-Biker (22. August 2012)

Die haben eh alle Preise angehoben. Werden langsam uninteressant bei den Ausstattungen und den Preisen. Nur die Rahmen-Kit Preise sind gleich geblieben.
Das X1 bekommt einen 1 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel.


----------



## heizer1980 (22. August 2012)

Ich bin auch in Urlaub gefahren und mein C1 wollte unbedingt mit.








Also haben wir gestern mal die erste Runde gedreht







Mehr Bilder gibt es in meinem Picasa Album. Den gestrigen Tag habe ich genutz um ein paar Denkmäler aus dem ersten Weltkrieg (1915) und den im Anschluß folgenden Befreiungskrieg (1924) zu besuchen.


Bilder

GPSIES


Aber auch ich habe Probleme mit meiner Hinterradbremse und das Entlüftungsset liegt in Deutschland. Mal schauen ob ich hier was kriege.

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön für die Bilder der 2013 er Modelle. Ich will mir Énde des Jahres ein E1 kaufen. Das 650 B mit 160mm wird es wohl nicht werden, auch wenn mir die neue Lackierung gefällt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. August 2012)

Demontiere mal die Bremse und häng sie über Nacht so auf, dass die Luft von selbst nach oben in den behälter kann.
Nicht pumpen, sonst verkrümelt sich die Luft gerne im Gebenzylinder und kommt nicht so ohne weitere raus.
Wenn sie da so hängt, drück die Kolben mal ganz zurück.

Vielleicht geht die Luft raus.


----------



## heizer1980 (22. August 2012)

Gute Idee werde ich machen. Danke. Aber jetzt erstmal Shoppen. Mal schauen was die örtlichen Bikeläden hier zu bieten haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (22. August 2012)

Hi Folks... oder soll ich sagen "Rotwild Ritter".. 

Hätte 2 Fragen an die Fans...

Habe meiner Frau ein RW C1 Pro gekauft. Wiegt komplett ab Werk mit Shimano Click/Platform Pedal und Tacho ordentliche 13,5Kg. Fährt sich sehr satt und sahnig aber... 

ich empfinde das als ganz schön viel!? Ich selber fahre ein Scott Genius 10. Das zwar schon 4 - 5Jahre alt ist mit 10,6Kg aber immer noch ultra leicht für ein FS. Gut ich selber habe ordentlich gepimpt. Aber das C1 erscheint mir doch recht hoch!? 

Generell auch die Carbon Versionen RX2 / RC2. Wiegen alle um die 12 - 13 Kg. Könnt Ihr das bestätigen? 

Dann wären da noch Preispolitik und Wertstabilität?

Habe mehrer RW´s in der Bucht beobachtet die alle nichtmal 1 Jahr alt waren. Darunter auch das exakt gleiche C1 in M meiner Frau. Dieses ging für 100,00 Euro weniger weg, als wir bezahlt hatten mit 250km Laufleistung, 2 Monate alt.

Haben wir nun zuviel Bezahlt?? Ist der Wertverlust bei RW so hoch? 

Warum ich das alles frage... vielleicht suche ich ja etwas neues? Vielleicht gefallen mir Geometrie und Design von RW ja sehr und ich mag mein Scott ablösen. Aber möchte mich nur ungern um 3 - 4 Kg verschlechtern!? 

Danke & Beste Grüße Rog.


----------



## bohaim (22. August 2012)

Kurze Frage: Wie kann man ein X2 Rahmen von 2012 von einem 2011er unterscheiden? (...von der Wippe mal abgesehen)


----------



## Orakel (22. August 2012)

von 2011 zu 2012 an der Postmount aufnahme für die Bremse (2011 IS) die Wippe ist die gleiche.
Oder meinst du 2013?


----------



## bohaim (22. August 2012)

Ne ich mein 2011 und 2012.
2013 wird ja dann ne andere Lackierung, matt, deutlicher Unterschied.

Die Wippe bei 2011 ist noch mit schwarzem Rand, bei 2012 weiß. Richtig?

Allerdings, davon mal abgesehen, wie kann man die Rahmen noch unterscheiden?


----------



## RW_Eddy (22. August 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> Allerdings, davon mal abgesehen, wie kann man die Rahmen noch unterscheiden?



Modelljahr und Größe sind Bestandteil der Rahmennummer.


----------



## bohaim (22. August 2012)

Ahh, ok, merci!
Wie sieht das in der Modellnummer so aus?


----------



## RW_Eddy (22. August 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> Ahh, ok, merci!
> Wie sieht das in der Modellnummer so aus?



Modell - Jahr - Größe - lfd. Rh-Nummer


----------



## at021971 (22. August 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> .... Ich selber fahre ein Scott Genius 10. Daszwar schon 4 - 5 Jahre alt ist mit 10,6Kg aber immer noch ultra leicht für einFS. Gut ich selber habe ordentlich gepimpt. Aber das C1 erscheint mir dochrecht hoch!?





ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Generell auch die Carbon Versionen RX2 / RC2. Wiegen alle um die 12 - 13 Kg. Könnt Ihr das bestätigen?


Ich finde es immer schwierig Bikegewichte abseits der CC-Racebikes zuvergleichen. Denn wer definiert bei einem All-Mountain Bike, welche Art zu Biken oder welches Gelände es ab kann. Da vergleicht man schnell Äpfel mit Birne. Die Mountain Bike attestiert dem Genius 10 zwar ein sensationell niedriges Rahmengewicht, merkt aber auch an, nicht auf Top-Niveau liege die Steifigkeiten, speziell der Lenkkopf ist mit 59,6 Nm/° für schwere Biker grenzwertig weich  hier dürfte ein Alu-Genius die bessere Wahl sein. Das Bike Magazin beschreibt das R.X2 FS hingegen als steif und solide konstruiert. Auch wenn man den von den Magazinen eingeschätzten Einsatzbereich vergleicht, attestiert man dem Genius eine gewisse CC/Marathontauglichkeit. Da zieht das R.X2 FS blank. Das ist einfach nicht seine Domäne.

Das 2011er R.X2 FS Rahmenset wog in Größe M laut Mountainbike Magazin 2.831g. Darin enthalten dürften Innenlager und Steuersatz sein, da diese bei Rotwild zum Rahmenset dazugehören. Das kommt auch ungefähr hin, wenn man hier im Forum gewogene Rahmen sieht. Ein Genius 10 Rahmen hat laut gleichem Magazin 2011 inklusive Dämpfer rund 300 g weniger gewogen. Ob darin auch Innerlager und Steuersatz enthalten sind, ist nicht angegeben. Bei den Scottangaben sind diese normal nicht enthalten.

Was wiegt Dein Rahmen, dann weißt du wo Du mit einem ähnlichen Aufbau mit dem R.X2 FS liegen wirst? Nur wenn ich mir das Genius 10 anschaue, dann ist es schon serienmäßig hochwertigst und mit leichten Teilen ausgestattet. Einige Teile wie die 2.25er Reifen scheinen aber nicht dem Potenzial Bikes gerecht zu werden. Und da Du noch mal mindestens 1 kg abgespeckt hast, hast Du Deine püberaus potentes All Mountain Genius wahrscheinlich zu einem verkappten Marathonbike kastriert.




ScottRog69 schrieb:


> ....Dann wären da noch Preispolitik undWertstabilität?





ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Habe mehrer RW´s in der Bucht beobachtet die alle nicht mal 1 Jahr alt waren. Darunter auch das exakt gleiche C1 in M meiner Frau. Dieses ging für 100,00Euro weniger weg, als wir bezahlt hatten mit 250 km Laufleistung, 2 Monate alt.
> Haben wir nun zuviel Bezahlt?? Ist der Wertverlust bei RW so hoch?


Verstehe ich nicht. Ein ein Jahre altes Bike bringt bei Ebay nahezu soviel wie Ihr für ein fast neuwertiges Bikes bezahlt habt. Was ist da das Problem mit dem Werterhalt. Einige Rotwild Ritter, die ihre Bikes verkauft haben, haben sehr gute Preise für ihr Gebrauchtes bekommen. Ich glaube, dass man von einem Beispiel nicht auf alle Gebrauchtverkäufe schließen kann.

Generell kann man aber sagen, dass es bezüglich Rotwild Bikes drei Preisbrecher am Markt gibt, die online anbieten. Anders als bei Specialized gelingt es Rotwild nicht, den Online-Handel zu unterbinden oder zumindest wie bei Scott die Preise zu kontrollieren. Diese Rotwild Händler sind zwar auch jetzt angehalten, die Preisempfehlung nicht zu unterlaufen. Sie machen es aber trotzdem, indem sie Bikes mit vorgeblichen Mängeln günstiger anbieten oder zum Anruf auffordern. Und so etwas drückt mitunter den Preis von Gebrauchtbikes. 

Aber ich persönlich würde von den meisten Herstellern eh keine gebrauchten Bikes kaufen, da diese mit wenigen Ausnahmen, keine Garantie für den Zweitbesitzer gewähren. Und wer kann schon in ein Carbonbike hineinschauen und mögliche Vorschädigungen erkennen. Ausnahme, der Preis wäre so heiß, dass das Verlsutrisiko dagegen unerheblich ist.


----------



## Vincy (23. August 2012)

Mein Scott Genius 20 2012 wiegt auch ca 12kg. So leicht ist es nicht, liegt da am schweren und billigen LRS. Mit einem Tricon M1700 und leichteren Parts wiegt es jetzt ca 11,6kg. 
Der Rahmen wiegt mit Dämpfer ca 2600g. Über die Steifigkeit kann ich mich nicht beschwerden. Der Werterhalt ist da leider auch nicht hoch. 
Ist aber derzeit bei vielen Marken zu beobachten. Für Verkäufer sind aktuell keine so rosige Zeiten.

Hatte vor dem Genius auch ein R.C1 FS 2010. Das wog fahrfertig ca 12,4kg. Der Rahmen mit Dämpfer ca 3kg.
Bei Rotwild sind die Leichtbauzeiten schon seit einigen Jahren vorbei.

Schau mal in der Datenbank von Mountainbike Magazin. Dort bekommst einige Anhaltswerte. 
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-c1-pro.613525.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm

Innenlager und Steuersatz werden da bei den Biketests nicht mitgewogen, auch wenn die bei den Rahmensets dazu gehören. 
Wäre für Vergleichswerte auch recht unfair.


----------



## ScottRog69 (23. August 2012)

@ Vincy und Thomas,

danke das war sehr aufschlußreich und deckt sich so mit meinen Erfahrungen und vergleichen der letzten Jahre. Aus Zeitungen, selber testen und Freundeskreis. 

Der Genius 10 Rahmen wiegt mit Steuerkopf, Lagern und Dämpfern 2250g. Ein Top Wert, der zu lasten der Steifigkeit geht. Ganz klar. Wenn ich meiner Frau Ihr Bike bediene, Aufsitze, beschleuninge, das sind Welten. (Vom Kart aufs Trike, vom BMW mit Sportfahrwerk in den Benz.) 

Fühlt sich an wie von der Streckbank auf´s Sofa. Das RW ist schon Bocksteif aber sau, sau komfortabel. Trotz Fully merkt man es über den Hinterbau am besten. Und JA... Thomas ich gebe Dir recht... es ist nicht kastriert aber ich merke es jetzt so richtig nachdem ich das "Trailsurfen begonnen habe" das mein Bike zum Racen und Marathonen, Rennrad ärgern besser taugt als es den Berg runter zu werfen. Schotterpisten, Feldwege sandige lockere Ufertrails kein Ding... aber alles was steiler und Schroffer wird. Wurzel und Felstrails mit schnellen und engen Kehren.... tut nicht gut. 

Aber... ich war schon immer leidensfähig... )

Mein Scott ist vielleicht noch 3K Wert wenn überhaupt. Auf ein RW das ähnliche Parts Carbon und XTR besitzt muss ich bis 2000,00 Euro aufzahlen. +-1Kg mehr für mehr Komfort, Steifigkeit und Sicherheit bergab... wären kein Ding. Aber 2 - 3Kg und schlechtere Teile, (Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Reifensatz.... wären mir dann doch to much! Dann komme ich wieder in Versuchung zu erleichtern. Noch trägt mein Genius meine 120Kg. ganz locker... ) 

Ist schwierig... hatte zum Kinderwagen ziehen ein Sport Trekkingbike von Staiger (das Utah) in L mit 28Z Rädern, komplett XT. Gewicht 11,90Kg. Das war mir nix. Musste nach einem Jahr wieder gehen (350,00Euro Verlust). Habe mich auf dem hohen schweren unhandlichen Ding nicht wohlgefült. (Junior ist Gott sei dank aus dem Kinderanhänger Alter schon raus). 

Deswegen ja mein stärkeres Interesse für RW. Nur welches lautet die Frage... Wir wollen jetzt mehr Familienbiken (Gardasee, Österreich etc. + Trailsurfen und auch mal in die Bikeparks schnuppern. 

Was wäre da die Empfehlung? RFS, RC2. XR2 ??? No plan....

Danke und beste Grüße

Rog. 


P.S. Die Lackquali bei Rotwild geht gar nicht... 3 Wochen alt, 300km und 3 Massive Steinschläge: Streben hinten und auf dem unteren Hinterbau!?! Mein Scott hat nix 4 Jahre alt und bald 4000km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (23. August 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> .Der Genius 10 Rahmen wiegt mit Steuerkopf, Lagern und Dämpfern 2250g. Ein Top Wert, der zu Lasten der Steifigkeit geht. Ganz klar


Aber doch nicht Dein 4  5 Jahre alter Rahmen. Der 2012er Rahmen hatte auf diesen vom Hersteller angegebene Wert abgespeckt. Der ist dabei aber faktisch unlackiert und ohne Steuersatz und Tretlager. Deiner müsste noch mindestens 2500 g gewogen haben. Und diesen habe ich meinen Vergleich einbezogen. Das R.C2 FS wiegt wohl 100 g bis 200 g weniger als das R.X2 FS. Würde ich aber von abraten, da es viele Fälle von Rissen zumindest im Lack gab. Ob das Carbon betroffen war, ist bei dem Werkstoff ja sehr schlecht auszumachen.




ScottRog69 schrieb:


> .Mein Scott ist vielleicht noch 3K Wert wenn überhaupt. Auf ein RW das ähnliche Parts Carbon und XTR besitzt muss ich bis 2000,00 Euro aufzahlen. +-1Kg mehr für mehr Komfort, Steifigkeit und Sicherheit bergab... wären kein Ding. Aber 2 - 3Kg und schlechtere Teile, (Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Reifensatz.... wären mir dann doch to much! Dann komme ich wieder in Versuchung zu erleichtern. Noch trägt mein Genius meine 120Kg. ganz locker...


So wie Du das scheibst, geht für Dich eigentlich kein Weg an einem Zweitbike vorbei. Eines für die schnelle Runde, dafür behältst Du Dein erleichtertes Genius. Und dann eines mit Touren- und Bergabqualitäten wie z.B. das R.X2 FS



ScottRog69 schrieb:


> P.S. Die Lackquali bei Rotwild geht gar nicht... 3 Wochen alt, 300km und 3 Massive Steinschläge: Streben hinten und auf dem unteren Hinterbau!?! Mein Scott hat nix 4 Jahre alt und bald 4000km


Ist aber auch ein wenig Glücksache und wie ich mit dem Bike umgehe. Meine R.GT1 ist jetzt in der dritten Saison, hat etwas mehr als 5.000 km gelaufen, ich war damit im Vinschgau Trailsurfen ohne dass es am Lack was auszusetzen gibt. Es ist aber am Unterrohr mit Rahmenschutzfolie abgeklebt. Das R.R2 FS ist in seiner zweiten Saison und hat rund 2.500 km gelaufen, ist serienmäßig am Unterrohr mit Folie abgeklebt und da fehlt dem Lack auch nichts. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob sich bei den Bikes aus 2011 oder 2012 da etwas verschlechtert hat. Ein nicht unterschätzender Faktor ist neben der Fahrweise, aber auch die Wahl der Reifen und deren Fähigkeit auch größere Steine aufzunehmen und den Rahmen damit zu bombardieren. Generell gehört aber an einen heute leider nasslackierten und nicht mehr gepulverten Rahmen eine Schutzfolie, sonst wird man damit auf Dauer nicht glücklich, wenn es auch mal was grober sein darf.


----------



## Vette08 (23. August 2012)

@ ScottRog69:

Bikepark-Einsätze sind recht heftig fürs Material, das sollte man immer bedenken. Für Bikepark-Einsätze hat lediglich das E1 eine Freigabe!

Verstehe mich nicht falsch: Aber wenn ein RW in Deinen Augen stark an Wert verliert, wie wäre es mit einem gebrauchten RW? Hättest dann noch Luft für Leichtbau . 

Ich habe übrigens den Eindruck, dass die gehandelten Marktpreise von nagelneuen RWs immer mehr nach unten gehen! Speziell wenn man sich an die drei Online-Händler wendet .


----------



## ScottRog69 (23. August 2012)

Wir kaufen nur vor Ort. Haben 2 RW Händler im Umkreis 15km. meiner machte den gleichen preis wie Schaltwerk. Durchaus fair. 
Das mein Scott nichts für den Bikepark ist.. weiß ich, soll ja nur mal zum schnuppern sein. Und es ist wie mit allem.. der Trend geht zur zweit/ Dritt Frau, zum zweit/Dritt Auto etc. pp. 

Die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau, die für alles taugt gibt es nicht. Ein E1 wäre  mir zu schwer. Für unsere Gefilde taugt mein Scott 10mal. Trailsurfen aufgrund der Gabel und des Schmalen Lenkers halt gewöhnungsbedürftig. Mausi ist mit Ihrem C1 Pro sehr Happy, und ich kann wegen der Lackgeschichte nicht das halbe Rad mit Folie zu kleben. 

Das hier ist mein Scott Rahmen: 

http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...12&ig1id=187&iid=2293&mi=0&hasv=1&webi=0&pr=0

Bin ja eigentlich zufrieden mit dem G10... aber so ein Rothirsch... wäre schon irgendwie ganz hübsch! 

LG Rog.


----------



## grosser (23. August 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Wir kaufen nur vor Ort. Haben 2 RW Händler im Umkreis 15km. meiner machte den gleichen preis wie Schaltwerk. Durchaus fair.
> Das mein Scott nichts für den Bikepark ist.. weiß ich, soll ja nur mal zum schnuppern sein. Und es ist wie mit allem.. der Trend geht zur zweit/ Dritt Frau, zum zweit/Dritt Auto etc. pp.
> 
> Die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau, die für alles taugt gibt es nicht. Ein E1 wäre  mir zu schwer. Für unsere Gefilde taugt mein Scott 10mal. Trailsurfen aufgrund der Gabel und des Schmalen Lenkers halt gewöhnungsbedürftig. Mausi ist mit Ihrem C1 Pro sehr Happy, und ich kann wegen der Lackgeschichte nicht das halbe Rad mit Folie zu kleben.
> ...



Das E1 war mir auch zu schwer, deshalb habe ich ein X1 mit einer Fox36 (160mm) mir aufgebaut. Gewicht 13,6 KG und ich bin super zufrieden! Es geht immer noch gut Bergauf und erst recht Bergab.Drops bis 1,5m auf dem Flowtrail in Stromberg steckt es ohne zu murren weg!


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. August 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Das E1 war mir auch zu schwer, deshalb habe ich ein X1 mit einer Fox36 (160mm) mir aufgebaut. Gewicht 13,6 KG und ich bin super zufrieden! Es geht immer noch gut Bergauf und erst recht Bergab.Drops bis 1,5m auf dem Flowtrail in Stromberg steckt es ohne zu murren weg!




Das Bike kann was!
Und die Stelle auf dem Foto schauen wir uns gemeinsam an?


----------



## kauli (23. August 2012)

Hi all,

Also zur Lackqualität muss ich sagen, das es bei meinem Bike nichts zu meckern gibt.

Wird jetzt 2 Jahre alt mit 16000km und ca 180000hm. 

Keine Risse oder Lackschäden.

Mein erster Rahmen der hält. Na ja,ist ja auch ein Rotwild.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. August 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/08...duro-und-weitere-neuheiten-von-der-ispo-bike/


----------



## at021971 (23. August 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Wir kaufen nur vor Ort. Haben 2 RW Händler im Umkreis 15km. meiner machte den gleichen preis wie Schaltwerk. Durchaus fair.
> Das mein Scott nichts für den Bikepark ist.. weiß ich, soll ja nur mal zum schnuppern sein. Und es ist wie mit allem.. der Trend geht zur zweit/ Dritt Frau, zum zweit/Dritt Auto etc. pp.
> 
> Die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau, die für alles taugt gibt es nicht. Ein E1 wäre mir zu schwer. Für unsere Gefilde taugt mein Scott 10mal. Trailsurfen aufgrund der Gabel und des Schmalen Lenkers halt gewöhnungsbedürftig. Mausi ist mit Ihrem C1 Pro sehr Happy, und ich kann wegen der Lackgeschichte nicht das halbe Rad mit Folie zu kleben.
> ...


 
Ist also das 2009er Modell, das laut Scott Angaben in der Mountainbike Magazin in Größe M 1840 g + 410 g für Rahmen und Dämpfer wiegen soll. So wie es auch Bike Discount bewirbt. Tretlager und Steuersatz sind darin aber nicht enthalten.

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-scott-genius-im-ersten-fahrtest.228366.2.htm

Aber mal ehrlich, warum kaufst Du Dir, wenn Du so auf Gewicht fixiert bist, nicht einfach eine Scott Spark. Das läßt sich locker auf 8 - 9 kg bringen. Und das Genius kannst Du dann wieder seiner eigentlichen Bestimmung zuführen, es endlich zu einem All Mountain machen und es würde dann immer noch unter 12 kg wiegen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. August 2012)

@scottRog69:

Wenn du was für Gardasee & ggf. auch mal für den Bikepark suchst, dann greif einfach zum X1 wie grosser.

Ein paar Gramm hin oder her, Lenkkopfsteifigkeit und und und.....
- Was nützen dir die Werte, wenn der Sattel nicht voll versenkbar ist?
- Was nützt dir ein schlechter Hinterbau am Gardasee?
- Macht ein Bike mit anfälligem Dämpfer Sinn, den du nie austauschen kannst?

Bist du mal auf den wirklichen Trails am Gardasee unterwegs gewesen?
Da denke ich nicht an ein paar Gramm, sondern kämpf ums Überleben....

(Mitte September will ich wieder zum Überlebenstrainig hin)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (23. August 2012)

Wat soll isch sachen...

irgendwie gefällt mir das massive und technische Design von RW. 
Ein Scott, steht für mich nicht mehr zur Debatte! Egal ob Spark oder die neue Genius Serie. RW sitzen 5km Luftlinie von mir... und ich vertrete mittlerweile die Auffassung "Deutsche & heimische" Produkte zu kaufen. 
Außerdem, gefällt mir das Spark nicht (hat es noch nie). 

Diese Saison fahre ich noch mein G10 und 2013 gibt es dann evtl. doch ein X2 oder C2. Erstmal testen und sehen was die Teile bis dato kosten werden. Zwischen drin "hoggel" ich ab und zu nochmal das C1 meiner Frau und gewöhne mich vielleicht daran! )

Auf der Ispo stehen ja schonmal feine Teile rum.. wobei ich nicht weiß ob mir der 650b und 29ér Zug gefallen und ich aufspringen will!? 

Wie seht ihr das? Wird 26Z vom Markt verschwinden in den kommenden Jahren? 

Greetz Rog.


----------



## Snowman_NA (23. August 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Wat soll isch sachen...
> 
> Diese Saison fahre ich noch mein G10 und 2013 gibt es dann evtl. doch ein X2 oder C2. Erstmal testen und sehen was die Teile bis dato kosten werden. Zwischen drin "hoggel" ich ab und zu nochmal das C1 meiner Frau und gewöhne mich vielleicht daran! )



also ein C2 mit sicherheit nicht...das wird es 2013 nicht mehr geben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. August 2012)

wenn RW 5km um die Ecke ist, dann nimm doch eins von denen.
Dann hast du auch noch einen guten Service!


----------



## at021971 (23. August 2012)

Ich glaube wenn ich mir die Tendenz bei Scott, Specialized und auch Rotwild anschaue, werden
 mittelfristig die 26â Bikes weitestgehend verschwinden. Je nach Vorliebe und Einsatzgebiet geht es dann in Richtung 650b oder 29â. Traurig, aber die Industrie will mit Gewalt, dass wir neu investieren. Und mit 29â lief es doch anders als in USA lange ziemlich zÃ¤h. So haben sie  jetzt mit 650b  das Mittel, uns zur Entscheidung zu zwingen. Mal sehen wer hier dann das kleine gallische Dorf spielt und Widerstand leiste t. Liteville vielleicht...


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. August 2012)

Meine Glaskugel meint:

bis ~150mm Federweg=> 29"
bis ~170mm Federweg=> 27,5"
ab ~170mm Federweg=> 26"

Ggf. wird auch die Kobination von verschiedenen größen in einem Bike kommen.

Je mehr Varianten, desto mehr Zwang Geld auszugeben.
(LV hat schon kein 120mm Bike mehr, wetten das kommt aufgeblasen wieder?)


----------



## at021971 (23. August 2012)

Die ganz groÃen Federwege wird es sicherlich weiterhin als 26â geben. Aber darunter sind die Claims recht sauber abgesteckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (23. August 2012)

Ich bin heute mit meinem C1 durch den Harz über Wurzelpassagen geradelt und habe festgestellt - ich brauche mehr Federweg!
Mal schauen ob X2 oder X1. Es sollte in L nicht wesentlich mehr als 12,5 -13kg wiegen.
Grundsätzlich hätte ich auch Lust auf 27,5", aber das wird wohl frühestens 2014 etwas..


----------



## luxaltera (23. August 2012)

13,5 kg ist auch mit dem x1 machbar. Ich bin immernoch kein carbonfan. Daher meine subjektive Empfehlung zum x1. Aber wenn du schon etwas rauer übers Wurzelwerks willst dann ist so ein extra kg in materialstärke echt gut angelegtes Geld. Das eine oder andere extra kg am Bike sorgt auch schnell für das ein oder andere extra kg weniger am Eigengewicht. Soweit jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (23. August 2012)

Mit dem X2 schaffst du die 12,5 Kg...   dazu müssen aber auch schon edle Parts dran!

Meine Bremsen gehen wieder, ein Händler hier hat die Bremse entlüftet...    der war insgesamt von Magura nicht so angetan. Sein Kommentar: das passiert bei denen immer wieder einmal, warum Luft in das System kommt kann er nicht erklären....

Dafür knarzt jetzt der Hinterbau, immer wenn ich begauf ziemlich Druck auf das Pedal geben muss. Im Flachen ist nichts, egal, danach schaue ich erst, wenn ich wieder nach Hause komme.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten....

VG aus dem Urlaub
Bolzer1711


----------



## Vincy (23. August 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> RW sitzen 5km Luftlinie von mir... und ich vertrete mittlerweile die Auffassung "Deutsche & heimische" Produkte zu kaufen.


 
Bei Rotwild ist aber leider nur Engineering in Germany, sonst nix mit Made in Germany. 

Die 26" werden wohl auf absehbarer Zeit aussterben, zu gering ist der Vorteil gegenüber 650b. Die 29er sind widerum für kleinere Biker nicht geeignet. 
Und die Bikeindustrie will mit aller Macht die Verbraucher zum Kauf neuer kpl Bike drängeln. So ist schließlich der Profit am größten, nur das zählt bei denen.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (23. August 2012)

So ein quatsch! 26" wirds nach wie vor geben und seine darseiens Berechtigung nicht verlieren! Die Bereiche werden nur genauer definiert. Habe mir damals auch kein 28" gekauft nur weils neu ist...


----------



## at021971 (23. August 2012)

Lies Dir mal die ganzen News für die 2013er Bikes durch, und Du kannst Dir ein Bild davon machen, wo die Reise hingeht.

Cube Stereo nur noch 650b und 29"
Specialized Epic und Chamber nur noch in 29"
Scott Genius nur noch in 650b und 29"

Bei Specialized beginnen die 26" Bikes erst bei 140 mm Federweg mit dem Stumpjumper http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07...umper-evo-expert-2013-mit-26-und-29-im-duell/

Und bei Rotwild gibt es unterhalb der R.Xx Modelle nur noch 29" Bikes. Die alten 26" R.R2 FS Rahmen werden 2013 nur noch abverkauft, da sie noch auf Lager liegen. Das neue R.R2 HT/FS und auch das R.C1 HT/FS gibt es nur noch in 29". 

Bei vielen anderen Herstellern wird das nicht anders aussehen. Ich glaube wie RockyRider schon geschrieben hat, das die 26" Bikes nur noch bei sehr langen Federwegen überleben werden. Ob wir es wollen oder nicht, der Rest wird mit 650b und 29" abgedeckt werden. Aber es wird mitunter einzelne Hersteller geben, die in 26" eine Nische sehen, in der sie sich abseits der großen Hersteller breit machen können.


----------



## ScottRog69 (24. August 2012)

Nunja, abwarten wo die Reise hingeht. Fakt ist, egal für welche Bikes und Standards man sich entscheidet... kosten alle viel zu viel Knete! Wenn ich da an mein Erstes HIGHEND WHEELER MTB 9800 mit XT Schaltung von 1990 denke... 1200,00 DM ein Traum. 

Eine interessante Alternative allerdings nicht aus Deutschland zum E1 wäre auch das aktuelle BMC Trailfox 01 XT. Günstiger, leichter und überall super getestet. 

Wenn amn sich mit dem Theam Allmountain -> Enduro länger beschäftigt.... wird es ganz schön verwirrend. 

Werde übernächstes WOchenede im Bikepark Mal ein E1 ausgiebig testen. 
Bin mal gespannt wie ich damit zurecht komme.


----------



## waldhase (24. August 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Lies Dir mal die ganzen News für die 2013er Bikes durch, und Du kannst Dir ein Bild davon machen, wo die Reise hingeht.



So ist es, viele 26" Modellen bleiben für 2013 unverändert, d.h. wohl hier wird nicht mehr in die Entwicklung investiert. Ich bin noch kein 650b gefahren, aber wer weiß, vielleicht bin ich ja total begeistert. Wer eh nach einem Bike sucht, sollte auch offen sein für Neues.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (24. August 2012)

@ScottRog69
das Pendant zum BMC Trailfox wäre wohl eher das X1/X2. Diese spielen in der gleichen Federwegsklasse und sind AM-Bikes. Das E1 is ja ein Enduro.
Und seit wann ist BMC günstiger?


----------



## Kiefer (24. August 2012)

="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1195191" title="Preisliste für das Enduro R.E1 FS"

Mit den 2013er Modellen kommt wohl auch teilweise eine saftige Preiserhöhung.
Das 2012er Comp hat eine UVP von 3599 vs 3999 für das 2013er

Preis fürs Pro und Edition ist wohl gleich geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (24. August 2012)

Das BMC ist ein AM mit Affinität zum Enduro. Also laut Terts´s und Berichten, quasi  so eine Art Hybrid. Habe Angebote für´s BMC mit XT gesehen von 3799,00-4199,00 Das RW E1 kostet mit XT von / bis 4599,00 - 4999,00 UVP. 

Aber ist ja auch schnuppe. Vorerst bleibe ich bei meinem Scott, teste das C1 meiner Frau und demnächst mal ein E1. Mal schauen was das Frühjahr 2013 so mit sich bringt. 

Allseits Gute Fahrt...
Rog.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (24. August 2012)

Wobei das E1 Pro 2013 in der Ausstattung etwas schlechter wurde. Da sind jetzt die gleichen E2000 LaufrÃ¤der wie im Comp und keine E1750 wie noch 2012.
Die Preise wurden sonst fast Ã¼berall um mind. 200â¬ erhÃ¶ht.
Beim E1 Comp haben sie mit 400â¬ schon ganz schÃ¶n heftig aufgeschlagen ohne irgend eine bessere Ausstattung zu 2012 zu erkennen.
Und das 2013er E1 Modell wird es anscheinend nur noch in dem komischen grÃ¼n geben.


----------



## chris-2 (24. August 2012)

Ich find es schade das RW das X1 nicht als 650B bringt, der Rohrsatz wurde doch eh komplett geändert. Die Optik gefällt mir außerdem richtig gut. Aber jetzt nochmal ein 26er hohlen, ich weiß nicht so recht. Bin auch davon überzeugt dass diese sehr schnell verschwinden.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. August 2012)

Dachte vor 2 Jahren noch ok 29 oder 26, ganz klar bis 120mm werden sich die 29ziger durchsetzen, für den Rest bleiben die kleinen Reifen. 

Jetzt bin ich eigentlich der Meinung von RockRider, für die Downhiller und Nischenhersteller wird es noch eine Weile die 26ziger geben...   ansonsten wird sich das große Rad durchsetzen, leider!!!

Wie wir vor einigen Jahren bei RW waren, da war 29zig noch gar kein Thema, jetzt werden die 26 schon fast nicht mehr berücksichtigt. So läuft das in der Branche.....   auch X1 und X2 werden vielleicht schon nächstes Jahr von 650b abgelöst, die waren jetzt einfach konstruktionstechnisch nicht dran. Ein Mann kann halt nicht gleich alle Modelle in einem Jahr umstellen.

VG Bolzer1711


----------



## at021971 (24. August 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ..... auch X1 und X2 werden vielleicht schon nächstes Jahr von 650b abgelöst, die waren jetzt einfach konstruktionstechnisch nicht dran. Ein Mann kann halt nicht gleich alle Modelle in einem Jahr umstellen...


 
Ich vermute, dass es auch so laufen wird. Und obwohl es beim R.X2 FS seit zwei Jahren juckt und auch das neue R.X1 FS mit geänderter Geometrie sehr ansprechend ist, glaube ich, dass beide nächste Jahr in 650b kommen werden. Und so muss ich halt noch ein wenig warten.

Also bleibt das Geld 2013 bei mir und kann sich dort, um mit den immer weiter steigen Preisen mitzuhalten, weiter vermehren. Der schlechte Euro/Dollar-Kurs schlägt hier wohl mächtigst zu Buche. Daraus folgt, steigende Preise oder gleiche Preise bei reduzierter Ausstattung (z.B. R.E1 FS Edition bietet bei gleichem Preis nur noch XT anstatt XTR).


----------



## Orakel (24. August 2012)

ich warte mal ab wie sich 650B am Markt festsetzt (oder auch nicht).
Nächstes Jahr wird es für mich nochmals ein 26" geben, mal schauen was Rotwild noch im Portfolio hat.
Wie es scheint werden sich die Bikes in 650B immer ähnlicher von der Kinematik her.

www.pinkbike.com/news/2013-Rocky-Mountain-Altitude-27.5-First-Ride.html
sieht dem neuen Genius nicht unähnlich


----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. August 2012)

So werde ich mich noch einige Zeit an meinem 26ziger X2 erfreuen, bis sich die Industrie entschieden hat, welchen Weg sie gehen. Glaube nicht, dass 3 Reifengrößen überleben werden.





Jetzt wo die Bremsen wieder funktionieren habe ich heute die erste kleine Tour gefahren und was soll ich sagen....   mir egal ob ich zukünftig ein 26ziger oder 650b fahre, biken ist einfach die schönste Nebensache der Welt.....


----------



## uphillking (24. August 2012)

Hübsche Gegend. Wo isn das?


----------



## RW_Eddy (24. August 2012)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Ich find es schade das RW das X1 nicht als 650B bringt



Ich vermute, dass das X1 u.a. ein Bestseller von Rotwild ist und nicht oft auf Garantie umgetauscht werden muss. Auch die Selbstkosten werden beim Alu Rahmen sehr gering sein für Rotwild. 
Ein 650b wird meist 1 cm länger. Ich kann Dir nicht sagen, was es an Wendigkeit ausmacht. Bin noch keins gefahren.

Auch wenn der Vergleich hinkt, zwischen nem X1 (150mm) und nem e1 650b (160)mm sind 5 cm Unterschied im Radstand in M.

Auch wenn alle auf den 650b 29er Zug aufpringen. Meine 26er laufen.......

Ich werden erst aufspringen wenns mal wieder ein Spaßeckensparangebot gibt

Beste Grüße Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. August 2012)

uphillking schrieb:


> Hübsche Gegend. Wo isn das?



Allgäu, knapp vor Füssen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (25. August 2012)

Ähem generelle Frage an die Fahrer:
mal abgesehen vom runterwerf, Drop Down E1 Enduro. 

Welches Bike eignet sich denn besser für mal die härtere Gangart zum testen und ausprobieren (z.B. im Bikepark)? Das 
X2 oder das C2. 

Streube mich irgendwie gegen den Gedanken für das 2´t Bike. 
Nicht doch lieber eins für alles!?!


----------



## Orakel (25. August 2012)

X2


----------



## ScottRog69 (25. August 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> X2



O.k. und mit welcher Begründung?


----------



## at021971 (25. August 2012)

Mehr Federweg, schwererer und stabilerer Rahmen...


----------



## Rockside (25. August 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich eigentlich der Meinung von RockRider, für die Downhiller und Nischenhersteller wird es noch eine Weile die 26ziger geben...   ansonsten wird sich das große Rad durchsetzen, leider!!!
> 
> Wie wir vor einigen Jahren bei RW waren, da war 29zig noch gar kein Thema, jetzt werden die 26 schon fast nicht mehr berücksichtigt.


Ich wollte nur mal erwähnen, daß eigentlich nicht die Branche bestimmt, was gekauft wird, sondern der Käufer selbst. Lasst euch doch nicht ver-vorführen und bestimmt stattdessen selber, was ihr wollt.

Ich meine, daß die größeren Laufräder, trotz all dem Hype der von der Industrie aufgemacht wird, vorallem auch schwerer und träger sind, was für mich klare Ausschlusskriterien darstellen. Für mich geht das auf engen europäischen Trails gar nicht.

Als Zukunftsvision wären mir deutlich leichtere und dabei haltbare Bikes tausend mal lieber als dieser Blödsinn mit den größeren Laufrädern, der genau in die falsche Richtung geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (25. August 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur mal erwähnen, daß eigentlich nicht die Branche bestimmt, was gekauft wird, sondern der Käufer selbst. Lasst euch doch nicht ver-vorführen und bestimmt stattdessen selber, was ihr wollt.
> 
> Ich meine, daß die größeren Laufräder, trotz all dem Hype der von der Industrie aufgemacht wird, vorallem auch schwerer und träger sind, was für mich klare Ausschlusskriterien darstellen. Für mich geht das auf engen europäischen Trails gar nicht.
> 
> Als Zukunftsvision wären mir deutlich leichtere und dabei haltbare Bikes tausend mal lieber als dieser Blödsinn mit den größeren Laufrädern, der genau in die falsche Richtung geht.



Applaus! Sehe ich genauso. ich bin MIT meinen 26" zufrieden und bei meiner Körpergröße ist ein größeres Laufrad eher hinderlich. Und da ich mit ein Qualitätsbike gekauft habe brauche ich auch nicht jedes Jahr ein neues. Daher sind mir solche Trends auch relativ egal. Ich kann locker 2-3 Jahre warten was passiert ohne etwas kaufen zu müssen was ich nicht will. Das beste Statement macht man mit dem Geldbeutel...


----------



## Orakel (25. August 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Mehr Federweg, schwererer und stabilerer Rahmen...


......stabilere Laufräder und die dazu besser geeigende Geometrie


----------



## Orakel (25. August 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur mal erwähnen, daß eigentlich nicht die Branche bestimmt, was gekauft wird, sondern der Käufer selbst. Lasst euch doch nicht ver-vorführen und bestimmt stattdessen selber, was ihr wollt.
> 
> Ich meine, daß die größeren Laufräder, trotz all dem Hype der von der Industrie aufgemacht wird, vorallem auch schwerer und träger sind, was für mich klare Ausschlusskriterien darstellen. Für mich geht das auf engen europäischen Trails gar nicht.
> 
> Als Zukunftsvision wären mir deutlich leichtere und dabei haltbare Bikes tausend mal lieber als dieser Blödsinn mit den größeren Laufrädern, der genau in die falsche Richtung geht.


sind nicht wir die Macht


----------



## at021971 (25. August 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur mal erwähnen, daß eigentlich nicht die Branche bestimmt, was gekauft wird, sondern der Käufer selbst. Lasst euch doch nicht ver-vorführen und bestimmt stattdessen selber, was ihr wollt...


 
Ist schon richtig, aber um das im eigenen Sinne zu gestalten, wurde ja das Marketing erfunden. Folglich hat sich die Branche über drei Jahre hinweg und mit ihrem verlängerten Arm, dem Bike-und MountainBike Magazin etc. und frei nach dem Motto, steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein, die Europäer zurechtgebogen. Jetzt sehen die Hersteller, wie zuvor schon in den USA, den richtigen Zeitpunkt gekommen, um gefahrlos und ohne negative Einflüsse auf ihren Absatz fürchten zu müssen, fast flächendeckend 26" durch 29" zu ersetzen. Das zumindest da, wo es technisch vernünftig realisierbar ist. Und für die letzten verbliebenen renitenten Europäer wird von der Branche nun 650b gehypt, um denen den Schritt aus der rigorosen Ablehnung zu erleichtern. Und letztendlich wird so der Käuferwille in die gewünschte Richtung gelenkt und beim Käufer der branchenseitig angestrebte Bedarf für Ersatzinvestionen geweckt.


----------



## Waldtroll (25. August 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ist schon richtig, aber um das im eigenen Sinne zu gestalten, wurde ja das Marketing erfunden. Folglich hat sich die Branche über drei Jahre hinweg und mit ihrem verlängerten Arm, dem Bike-und MountainBike Magazin etc. und frei nach dem Motto, steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein, die Europäer zurechtgebogen. Jetzt sehen die Hersteller, wie zuvor schon in den USA, den richtigen Zeitpunkt gekommen, um gefahrlos und ohne negative Einflüsse auf ihren Absatz fürchten zu müssen, fast flächendeckend 26" durch 29" zu ersetzen. Das zumindest da, wo es technisch vernünftig realisierbar ist. Und für die letzten verbliebenen renitenten Europäer wird von der Branche nun 650b gehypt, um denen den Schritt aus der rigorosen Ablehnung zu erleichtern. Und letztendlich wird so der Käuferwille in die gewünschte Richtung gelenkt und beim Käufer der branchenseitig angestrebte Bedarf für Ersatzinvestionen geweckt.



Leider kann ich diesen Hype auch nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Bei meiner gigantischen Größe von sagenhaften 1,65 m sieht ein 29 er doch aus wie der berühmte Affe auf dem Schleifstein.  Auch 650B finde ich für mich nicht so der Bringer. Ich bin mit meinem X1 in 26 sehr zufrieden und warte auch mal in Ruhe ab, was denn in der nächsten Zeit denn so passiert. Nur nicht verrückt machen lassen.
Gruß


----------



## Rockside (25. August 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Jetzt sehen die Hersteller, wie zuvor schon in den USA, den richtigen Zeitpunkt gekommen, um gefahrlos und ohne negative Einflüsse auf ihren Absatz fürchten zu müssen, fast flächendeckend 26" durch 29" zu ersetzen. Das zumindest da, wo es technisch vernünftig realisierbar ist. Und für die letzten verbliebenen renitenten Europäer wird von der Branche nun 650b gehypt, um denen den Schritt aus der rigorosen Ablehnung zu erleichtern.....



Daß dieser 'neue Trend' flächendeckende eine Ablösung der 26er bewirken wird, sehe ich aber nicht. Für kleinere Biker unter 1,70m geht das auch schon mal gar nicht. Das liegt auch ganz alleine in des Käufers Hand.
650B oder 29er werden sicher einen Marktanteil haben. Bedingt durch dieses Gehupe der Bike-Industrie und der Bike-Bravos wird wohl der eine oder andere so ein Bike kaufen. Aber dann werden die Leute auch sehr bald wieder bemerken, daß diese trägen großen Laufräder in Europa nicht das Wahre sind, für das sie angepriesen werden.

Letztlich wird bei den Bikes vorallem das Gewicht, die Haltbarkeit und eine excellent austarierte Geometrie das sein, was gewünscht und den Ausschlag geben wird.


----------



## at021971 (25. August 2012)

Ich wünschte ja Du würdest Recht behalten und die Bike Industrie würde uns die Wahl lassen. Nur schaue ich mir die Entwicklung der letzen zwei Jahre an und nehme die Infos zu den 2013er Portfolios nicht nur von Rotwild, sondern auch von Specialized, Scott, Cube... hinzu, fehlt mir der Glaube. Unter 140 mm wird die Luft für 26" ziemlich dünn. Auch kann ich mir nicht verstellen, dass die Komponentenhersteller und der Handel daran Interesse haben und die Kapazität hätten drei gleichberechtigte Laufradstandards und dazu passende Rahmenkonzepte anzubieten.


----------



## chris-2 (25. August 2012)

Da ich nur XL-Rahmen fahren kann wäre 650B aus meiner Sicht nicht schlecht. Aber die 29er haben mich bisher noch nicht so überzeugt.
Ich war heute mit drei Hardtail-Fahrer unterwegs, welche auschließlich 29er fuhren, zwei davon mit Größe M und einer mit L. Die wollen nicht mehr tauschen. Wobei ich denke, dass bei denen auch der Komfort-Gewinn eine große Rolle spielt.


----------



## Rockside (25. August 2012)

Komfortgewinn am Hardtail, weil die 29er so dermassen lapperig weich sind? Vielleicht...


----------



## 0624ts (25. August 2012)

So...Neuaufbau abgeschlossen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (25. August 2012)

...schaut mal auf die Rahmenpreise fürs nächste Jahr - Haupttreiber für die Preise könnte auch der Shimanoklimbim sein...

Wie schon geschrieben werde ich nächstes Jahr erst mal schauen - bei meiner "überschaubaren" Körperlänge scheint 29 ein wenig übertrieben...

Grüße
Knaller2010


----------



## ScottRog69 (26. August 2012)

Nunja, man muss bedenken: im "Alter" werden wir alle Sensibler und ruhiger! Früher war mir Komfort absolut Schnuppe. Reifen auf 3.0Bar gepumpt, Sattel (Sitzbrötchen mit 115g und 1cm Scheibendicke) aufs Bike, keine gepolsterte Radlerhose. 

Sportfahrwerk beim Auto, 19Zoll, Niederquerschnittreifen... kein Thema. Heute geniesse ich komfortables Fahren mit dem PKW, entspanntes gleiten bei 160/180km/h. (SUV) Mein Fahrwerk am Fully ist eher etwas zu weich.. und mein Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio muss jetzt einem "Fluffigeren, Komfortableren und natürlich leider auch schweren Modell" weichen. (Nach 40km beginnt der Sitzknochenbereich doch ordentlich abzufaulen... hat mich nich vor 3 Jahren noch nicht gestört). Sattelempfehlungen: Als her damit! 

Noch dazu, habe ich 3 Bandscheiben OP´s hinter mir (L5/S1 und 2*L4). 

Insofern, kann ich den Wunsch nach 29érn und Komfort nachvollziehen... möchte aber nach wie vor noch nicht auf den ZUg aufspringen. Hatte zum Kinderanhänger ziehen ein Top Sport Trekking Rad mit großen Rädern und in L. Habe mich da oben drauf nie wirklich wohl gefühlt. (Aber schneller als mein Mounti wars bergab schon). 

Fakt ist... mit 60 - 80 Jahren fährt über die Hälfte von uns hier keiner Mountenbike mehr... und dann ist uns die Laufradgröße unserer Rollators mit sicherheit auch *******gal! 

Also wenn ein Neukauf für mich... ich wäre für 650B. Wie wäre es mal mit einer Umfrage... oder gibt es die schon?

Beste Grüße

Rog.

P.S Um zum Thema was beizutragen... Wie sieht die Produktstaffelung das Angebt und die Überarbeiteung der Bikes für 2013 aus? Weiß jemand schon etwas konkretes?


----------



## TOM4 (26. August 2012)

0624ts schrieb:


> So...Neuaufbau abgeschlossen.....



Sehr sehr schön! Da hat aber jemand ordentlich ins gesparte gegirffen!! viel spass - so ein carbon racer fehlt noch in meiner sammlung - wie gesagt NOCH! (Das mit dem R2 hardtail ist ja leider nix geworden - falsches baujahr bzw. falsches rahmendesign (2009) und ich hät schon gern ab 2010)

Naja, gut ding braucht weile!


----------



## Thomas1809 (26. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
hat eingendlich jemand schon den 2013 Katalog gesehen, oder zum download.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## at021971 (26. August 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> ...Wie sieht die Produktstaffelung das Angebt und die Überarbeiteung der Bikes für 2013 aus? Weiß jemand schon etwas konkretes?


 
Die Bikes für die nächste Saison sind die folgenden:
- R.R2 FS 29" -> 100/115 mm (Neuentwicklung)
- R.R2 HT 29" -> 100 mm (Neuentwicklung)
- R.R2 FS 26" -> 100/110 mm (Abverkauf Vorjahresmodell)
- R.R2 HT 26" -> 100 mm (Abverkauf Vorjahresmodell)
- R.C1 FS 29" -> 120/130 mm (Neuentwicklung)
- R.C1 HT 29" -> 100 mm (Neuentwicklung)
- R.X1 FS 26" -> 150/150 mm (Neuentwicklung)
- R.X2 FS 26" -> 150/150 mm (überarbeitetes Vorjahresmodell)
- R.E1 FS 650b -> 160/160 mm (Neuentwicklung)
- R.E1 FS 26" -> 180/180 mm (überarbeitetes Vorjahresmodell)

Darüber hinaus gibt es noch das Rennrad, die R.Tx und Hybridmodelle vom letzten Jahr.  

Bilder findest Du hier: Rotwild ISPO Bike 2012


----------



## Orakel (26. August 2012)

0624ts schrieb:


> So...Neuaufbau abgeschlossen.....


schöner Aufbau. Die Ausrichtung des lenkers ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig .
Was wiegt es den?


----------



## ScottRog69 (26. August 2012)

Ja, das Gewicht würde mich auch interessieren....


----------



## pelue67 (26. August 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Die Bikes für die nächste Saison sind die folgenden:
> - R.R2 FS 29" -> 100/115 mm (Neuentwicklung)
> - R.R2 HT 29" -> 100 mm (Neuentwicklung)
> - R.R2 FS 26" -> 100/110 mm (Abverkauf Vorjahresmodell)
> ...



Und das R.X1 auch noch in  29", oder?
http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2012/06/13/rotwild-r-x1-fs-29-kurztest/

Wird echt nicht einfacher mit 3 Radgrössen.


----------



## at021971 (26. August 2012)

Nö, das gab es nur letztes Jahr. Wenn Du so eines in Erwägung ziehen willst, dann geht das nur über die, die sich noch im Handel befinden. Oder aber auch, wenn Rotwild noch welche auf Lager hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pelue67 (26. August 2012)

Stimmt, falsch gekuckt.

Nee, ich warte erstmal ab. Im Moment bin ich noch happy mit dem R.C! FS 26". Wenn es doch mehr Trails werden, dann ein X1, aber in Zukunft vielleicht mit 650b.

Aber das Rocky gefällt mir auch extrem gut:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/2013-Rocky-Mountain-Altitude-27.5-First-Ride.html


----------



## Deichfräse (26. August 2012)

Habe ich das gerade richtig gelesen, das E1 bekommt 2013 hinten 5mm mehr Federweg spendiert? Falls ja, vermute ich mal über eine modifizierte Wippe, richtig?


----------



## 0624ts (26. August 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> schöner Aufbau. Die Ausrichtung des lenkers ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig .
> Was wiegt es den?



Was meinst du genau mit der Lenkerausrichtung?
Ist ein Crowbar.

Fahrfertig kapp unter 11kg mit MKII II in 2.4 als Protection.


----------



## Orakel (26. August 2012)

0624ts schrieb:


> Was meinst du genau mit der Lenkerausrichtung?
> Ist ein Crowbar.
> 
> Fahrfertig kapp unter 11kg mit MKII II in 2.4 als Protection.


der ghört so hin? Aha, net gwusst.
Ich hätte so 10,5Kg erwartet, mit einem 2,2" MKII wäre es wohl zuschaffen


----------



## jmr-biking (26. August 2012)

*@ 0624ts:* Sehr schöner Aufbau!!! Aber durch den langen Vorbau und die gekröpfte Sattelstütze wäre mir die Sitzposition mittlerweile etwas zu gestreckt. Ich mag`s kompakter. Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!

P.S.: Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es schon eine wireless X0-Bremse fürs Hinterrad von SRAM gibt.


----------



## 0624ts (26. August 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> der ghört so hin? Aha, net gwusst.
> Ich hätte so 10,5Kg erwartet, mit einem 2,2" MKII wäre es wohl zuschaffen



Ja den gibt es wohl auch noch nicht so lange.
Da kommen XK in 2.2 drauf und dann ist das mit 10,5 kg realistisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0624ts (26. August 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *@ 0624ts:* Sehr schöner Aufbau!!! Aber durch den langen Vorbau und die gekröpfte Sattelstütze wäre mir die Sitzposition mittlerweile etwas zu gestreckt. Ich mag`s kompakter. Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!
> 
> P.S.: Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es schon eine wireless X0-Bremse fürs Hinterrad von SRAM gibt.



Gut gesehen 
Jetzt ist aber alles fertig, hab gestern schon ne 55km Testrunde im Wald gemacht. 
Ich hab Affenarme, da passt das mit 110 er Vorbau :


----------



## Orakel (26. August 2012)

dieser Sattel wartet nun schon seit 1 1/2 Monaten auf die KS LEV zum Update


----------



## TOM4 (26. August 2012)

@orakel: sehr gut - bitte unbedingt erfahrungsbericht - hab mich auch in den sattel verguckt und möcht ihn mir ans x1 schrauben!


----------



## Deichfräse (26. August 2012)

Der wäre auch für mich interessant. Ich warte allerdings auch auf die KS LEV - schon deutlich länger.
Unterdessen schlägt sich die Reverb recht gut im bisherigen Einsatz


----------



## 2014macHartmann (26. August 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Also wenn ein Neukauf für mich... ich wäre für 650B. Wie wäre es mal mit einer Umfrage... oder gibt es die schon?
> 
> Beste Grüße  Rog.



ja gibts schon


----------



## ernieball73 (26. August 2012)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Der wäre auch für mich interessant. Ich warte allerdings auch auf die KS LEV - schon deutlich länger.
> Unterdessen schlägt sich die Reverb recht gut im bisherigen Einsatz



Hi,
Ich habe nun seit 1.8. auch mein 2012er Rotwild E1 in XL, freu 
Aber ich habe die wirklich klasse funktionierende Reverb(leider nur in 380mm ab Rotwild eingebaut)direkt nach 2-3 Rides bei Ebay verkauft weil sie einfach viiiiieeel zu kurz war in meinem E1-Frame :-(
Nun habe ich direkt auch ne KS-LEV in 435/150mm bei Hibike geordert....
Soll ja theoretisch übernächste Woche verfügbar sein......
Wo habt Ihr die denn bestellt und meint Ihr das klappt Anfang September...?

Oder sollmich mir dieses "Wunschdenken" besser aus dem Kopf schlagen?

Is schon , wenn Manns gewohnt war, echt blöd ohne absenkbare Stütze ...

Ansonsten macht das E1 schon Spaß !!,
 Greets Sascha


----------



## Orakel (26. August 2012)

ich hab meine beim Örtlichen Händler im Mai bestellt, erster bestätigter Liefertermin vom Importeur war 26.06. seit dem warte ich auf die LEV.


----------



## ernieball73 (26. August 2012)

Das ist schon ne Zeit:-(.... Also auch dann die 435mm , oder?! Die 385er/125mm  bekommt mann ja schon zu kaufen.....fahren 2 Kumpels von mir und sind da bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit....

Naja abwarten....  das Teil sieht auf jeden Fall an den beiden weißen E1 von meinen Kollegen auch rein potisch gesehen sehr gut aus


----------



## Orakel (26. August 2012)

die 385/125mm, es gab schon Auslieferungen, leider net an meinen Händler.


----------



## kodi72 (26. August 2012)

Hey, ich hab da mal ein Problem ... .

Ich will von meinem Cannondale Prophet auf das Rotwild R GT1 umsteigen. Beide sind in der AM Klasse. Wie ist das Ansprechverhalten vom Heck? Ein Freund fährt das GT2 und meint im Vergleich zum Eingelenker scheint das Heck ab und an zu verhärten / zu bocken. Vor allen Dingen wie gut geht es bergab über verblockte Trails?

Was sind eure Erfahrungen ...?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraemisch (26. August 2012)

Mein neues X1 wurde am Goldsee-Trail geritten. Habe auch auf Tubeless umgestellt. Macht es Spass....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeRIu4yVvzE&feature=share"]Goldsee 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## at021971 (27. August 2012)

Der neue Katalog. Viel Spaß beim Lesen und Planen.
http://issuu.com/rotwild/docs/rw_katalog_2013_d_large


----------



## Orakel (27. August 2012)

schon gegugt.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (27. August 2012)

@ #5254 Sieht schick aus


----------



## luxaltera (28. August 2012)

gibt es eine gute alternative zum Fox RP2 am X1? würde gerne mal was anderes versuchen da bei meinem die zugstufe nicht mehr einstellbar ist und das pro pedal hebelchen lose ist. das ding geht zum service, ist aber schon das zweite mal.
Hat jemand ne idee was da reinpasst und was sinn macht?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. August 2012)

Der RP2 ist schon prima.
RP23 usw. haben nur mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten zwischen offen und zu.

Beste Alternative ist ein Tuning von Push in England.
Termin ausmachen und das Ding ist nach 10 Tagen wieder bei dir.
Da werden dann alle Innereien ausgetauscht und kommen in einer Tüte zurück.

Das Ergebnis ist dann aller erste Sahne.
Den größten Sprung macht der Dämpfer im Bereich von großen/ schnellen Schlägen.
Durch den neuen Kolben kann mehr Öl fließen.

Laut Push ist der RP der derzeit beste Luftdämpfer auf dem Markt.


----------



## luxaltera (28. August 2012)

Und was gröberes wie ein rs vivid air oder cc double barrel passt sicher nicht rein... Ist schon seltsam das man von Händlern immer hört das Fox das beste ist und von Usern genau das entgegengesetzte...


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. August 2012)

Ein großer teil der User plappert einfach nach.


----------



## luxaltera (28. August 2012)

das ist klar aber auffällig viel. Ich werds mal mit push versuchen danke auf jeden fall. 
muss ich nur schauen was ich in der zwischenzeit fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. August 2012)

mach online einen termin aus.
der dömpfer wird punktum an dem tag gemacht.
der rest ist postweg.
über den daumen dauert das 10 tage


----------



## luxaltera (28. August 2012)

danke. habe den rp23 von der frau ausgebaut und bei mir eingebaut. Merkt die eh nicht. Hab aber gemerkt das der auch dringend nen service braucht. und dazu gleich mal eine frage: Meine Frau ist leichter als ich (ca 70kg in voller montur). Der dämpfer hat aber eine grosse luftkammer verbaut. Macht es sinn diese gleich durch eune medium kammer austauschen zu lassen? am X1 ist der unterschied sehr stark zu merken. fährt sich im vergleich zum original echt furchtbar. Echt das gegenteil von schnell ansprechenden, soften fahrgefühl das ich gewohnt war. 
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe sind grössere luftkammern für schwerere fahrer und kleinere für leichtere oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. August 2012)

Ne, da liegst du voll daneben.

Je kleiner die Luftkammer ist, desto progressiver ist die Kennlinie.

Schau mal in meine Galirie, da findest du die 3 unterschiedlichen größen.
Wenn deine Frau den Weg absolut nicht ausnutzen kann, dann kannst du ihr eine größere Luftkammer drüber schieben.

Mach mal ein Foto vom Dämpfer.


----------



## luxaltera (28. August 2012)

aha das heißt wenn ich bei meiner fahrweise trotz gutem tuning und richtigem luftdruck bei mittleren drops (30-60cm) doch den dämpfer durchschlage, könnte eine grössere luftkammer durch mehr progression abhilfe schaffen? dann wäre das ja mal was worüber ich nachdenken könnte.


----------



## luxaltera (28. August 2012)

an ghost meiner besseren Hälfte


----------



## luxaltera (28. August 2012)

und meiner vorm Ausbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. August 2012)

Im Ghost steckt schon die größte Luftkammer (XV2)
Im Rotwild ist die mittlere Kammer verbaut (XV1)


----------



## grosser (28. August 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> aha das heißt wenn ich bei meiner fahrweise trotz gutem tuning und richtigem luftdruck bei mittleren drops (30-60cm) doch den dämpfer durchschlage, könnte eine grössere luftkammer durch mehr progression abhilfe schaffen? dann wäre das ja mal was worüber ich nachdenken könnte.



???
bei meinem RP2 verbleiben noch 2mm bei einem 1,5m Drop, da schlägt nichts durch bei 83kg!
Nur bei  meiner 36er scheinen die Bushings leider dahin zu sein?!?


----------



## MB-Locke (28. August 2012)

Hi ihr Rotwild-Ritter

Da ich immer noch mit einem E1 liebäugle, hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen, bevor ich mich in Richtung Kauf bzw. Aufbau bewegen kann.

1. Ist es sinnvoll einen anderen Dämpfer zu verbauen, also z. B. die "höherwertigen" a la DHX gleich ab Werk mit zu ordern? Bei meiner Testfahrt hat mir mit dem einfachen RP2 eigentlich nix gefehlt, aber auf ner 5h Runde kann man ja auch nicht unendlich alles ausprobieren und es sind viele neue Eindrücke, die auf einen zukommen. Was macht da also Sinn?
Evtl. noch ne Info zum Fahrergewicht. Netto ca. 90kg, Fahrstil ist so, dass alles was man runterkommen kann auch bewältigt wird, alpines Gelände wie daheim mal was nettes mit Flow oder auch überaus verblock, mir macht beides Spaß. Park ab und zu im Urlaub mal, zuhause eher nicht, da keine Zeit für...

2. Bei der Größe tu ich mich noch schwer. Ich bin 1,81m und hab ne Schrittlänge von ca. 88cm. Bisher bin ich ausschließlich M-Bikes gefahren, doch beim Testen gefiel mir auch das "L" sehr gut, was ich mir auch vorstellen könnte. Einsatz ist wie oben beschrieben, auch freeride lastige Touren, weniger voll auf Bikepark getrimmt. Mit den Knieen kam ich bei Größe "M" eher an den Lenker bei starkem Einschlag, bei "L" hat es sich insgesamt zwar länger angefühlt, war aber ok. Etwas mehr Nachdruck in der Kurve und etwas mehr Einsatz, doch es lag satt und gut und fand ich nicht nachteilig für mich. Nun, was fahrt ihr denn oder empfehlt ihr?

3. Meine letzten Bikes habe ich immer custom aufgebaut, beim Rotwild bin ich am Überlegen, mal wieder ein Komplett-Bike zu kaufen. Hier wäre es die günstige Variante, da der LRS sowieso rausfliegt, da ich hier mit zwei verschiedenen sowieso ausgerüstet bin, Kurbel mit XT u. Schaltung etc. reicht mir locker aus, bleibt noch die Frage, ob die "günstige" Fox 36 mit 180mm auch was taugt. Die Gabel im Testbike fand ich jetzt nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht der übermäßige Bringer. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, meine 36 160mm Talas zu übernehmen u. ne Totem oder sonstwas für die härtere Gangart zu kaufen. Da wäre ich dann voll flexibel, wohingegen auch mit 180mm ausgefahren der Uphill (und es war wirklich steil) noch gut ging. Also 170mm Lyrik?? Hilfe, hab zu viele Ideen im Kopf...

4. Sollte ich zwingend auf das 2013er Modell warten? Falls ja, ab wann ist das verfügbar? Was hat sich denn geändert, außer den hier beschriebenen 5mm mehr Federweg? Ist dem tatsächlich so? Farbe ist mir eh egal, laufen muss der Hobel und das gut...

So, sorry für viel Text, doch das sind die sich mir stellenden Fragen. Kommt jetzt nicht bei allem, das musst du doch selbst wissen... Klar, manches sind pers. Vorlieben, doch ich möchte auch von euren Erfahrungen hören u. ggf. einen Nutzen für mich ableiten können

Grüße

Locke


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. August 2012)

Wenn einen anderen Dämpfer, dann einen DHXRC4 für den Park.
Der RP ist besser als ein DHX weil er nicht so durchsackt.

Rahmen M ist sicher zu klein für dich.

Bei der Gabel würde ich bei 180mm immer eine mit verstellbaren Druckstufen wählen:

In der Reihenfolge:

FOX VAN 180 RC2
FOX Float 180 RC2
FOX Talas 180 RC2


----------



## luxaltera (28. August 2012)

Thx rr ich denke mal
Ich kann einfach nicht ordentlich droppen... Perspektive hilft


----------



## MB-Locke (28. August 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn einen anderen Dämpfer, dann einen DHXRC4 für den Park.
> Der RP ist besser als ein DHX weil er nicht so durchsackt.
> 
> Rahmen M ist sicher zu klein für dich.
> ...



HI Rocky,

danke für dein schnelles Feedback! Dann werde ich sicher beim RP bleiben, evtl. einen mit Kashima, sollte das Kleingeld dafür reichen. Bezüglich Rahmengröße war ja dann mein "Gefühl" offensichtlich nicht so falsch, werde dann "L" nehmen. Bei der Gabel bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, kommt eben drauf an, ob es ein Komplett-Bike wird oder nicht. Wenn ich es selbst zusammen stelle, dann "leiste" ich mir vermutlich keine Fox, denn die Factory-Modelle sind mir zu überteuert und die einfacheren Varianten sind nicht besser wie ne Lyrik/Totem mit Mission Control DH, welche man online für vernünftiges Geld bekommt... Außerdem hätte ich noch ne 160er RC2 Talas über, welche erstmal funktionieren könnte, wenn da nicht ein Gedanke an die VAN wäre.... grml

Sonst noch E1-Fahrer hier? Was ist mit dem Unterschied zu den neuen 2013er Modellen? Kann ich bedenkenlos noch ein 12er-Rahmen holen? Hab ebne auch "Angst", dass sich beim überarbeiteten Modell wieder Winkel und somit Fahrverhalten ändern und es mir nicht passen könnte... Oh, immer die Qual bei der Rahmenwahl


----------



## RCC03-Biker (28. August 2012)

also vom 2012er zum 2013er E1 ändert sich fast nichts. Hinten 5mm mehr Federweg, der Lenkwinkel wird 0,5° Steiler und der Radstand 5mm kürzer. Denke jetzt nicht, dass man das großartig merkt. 
Und wenn Dir das 2012er gut taugt, kannst da doch bedenkenlos zugreifen.
Falls ich mich für ein Enduro entscheide, tendiere ich mehr zu einem 2012er E1, da die 2013er Modelle teuerer geworden, oder schlechter ausgestattet sind.


----------



## ScottRog69 (28. August 2012)

Kenne das Problem... Bin irgendwie auch vom e1 angefixt. Wollte mir nur dieses Jahr eigentlich kein RW mehr kaufen. Ist schon ne Stange Kohle!? Frage mich aber das gleiche... jetzt noch günstig ein 2012 Modell sichern oder auf's  13'er warten ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. August 2012)

2012er


----------



## ernieball73 (28. August 2012)

Also ich habe mir noch ( das angeblich letzte weiße 2012er ) E1 in XL geholt !
Zumal es ab 2013 dann "nur" noch Grün gibt...
Find das Grün zwar auch irgendwie geil , aber hatte Angst mich an der Farbe "satt" zu sehen....
Kann meinen Laden "Schaltwerk" in Cochem empfehlen ! Hat mir nen guten Preis gemacht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talumah1 (28. August 2012)

hi rotwild ritter,ich habe einen riss rahmen rr2 ht 2012 am sattelrohr gehabt nach nur 1800 km.ich bin zu meinem haendler gefahren und der meinte nur ,kein problem du bekommst im rahmen der garantie einen neuen rahmen.2012 gibt es aber schon nicht mehr also bekommst einen 2013 er.und was soll ich sagen gestern habe ich einen nagel neuen rr2 ht 2013 rahmen bekommen.sieht noch besser aus als der "alte". aber ich befuerchte das matt empfindlicher ist als glaenzend.hat schon jemand erfahrung mit rotwild matt?


----------



## ernieball73 (29. August 2012)

Das is auf jeden Fall mal gut zu wissen dass das bei Rotwild anscheinend genauso reibungslos mit Rahmenrissen/Reklamation/Umtausch/Garantie  abläuft , so wie ich es mal bei meinem vorherigen Trek Remedy erlebt habe - Tip Top ! Find ich klasse !


----------



## MB-Locke (29. August 2012)

Hi,

hm, also es ist gut zu Wissen, dass bei Rahmenbrüchen schnell Ersatz beschafft wird und das reibungslos läuft, doch mir persönlich wäre es lieber, wenn hier gar kein Handlungsbedarf wäre...

Ok, aber danke schon mal für die Info auch bzgl. des E1 als 2013er Modell... dann kann ich mir das ja nochmals überlegen bzw. schauen und ein 12er Modell ist dann nicht gleich mega überholt!

Danke auf jeden Fall für die schnelle und freundliche Hilfe!


----------



## ernieball73 (29. August 2012)

Das ist richtig ! Ich hoffe auch dass es nicht so weit kommt und was reißt !))

Ja, bei den minimalsten Änderungen ,würde ich nicht lange Fackeln und noch ( wenn Du's noch bekommen kannst!!)  ein 2012er E1 ordern ! Viel Spaß !!!!!


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2012)




----------



## flownature (31. August 2012)

Hi, war heute kurz in FN das neue X1 sieht echt Hammer aus !


----------



## bohaim (1. September 2012)

Gibts eigentlich irgendwelche Angaben zu den Gewichten?

Also X1/X2


----------



## Orakel (1. September 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich irgendwelche Angaben zu den Gewichten?
> 
> Also X1/X2


gibt Rotwild seit 2J. nimmer an.


----------



## bohaim (1. September 2012)

Ja schon...daher ja die Frage 
Erfahrungswerte und so 
Aber gut, schätze mal den neuen X1 Rahmen hatte noch niemand an der Waage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (1. September 2012)

schaut man sich den hinterbau und die wippe an, so dürft er abgenommen haben


----------



## uphillking (1. September 2012)

Fertig ist der Klassiker!


----------



## Orakel (1. September 2012)




----------



## camaroracer (1. September 2012)

Hallo,
hat einer von euch genauere Info Ã¼ber das im HÃ¤ndlerkatalog 2013 aufgefÃ¼hrte Rotwild *R.G1 Gravity *? 
Das Frameset mit Fox F40 RC2 Factory Kashima Gabel, Fox DHX RC4 Factory Kashima Coil DÃ¤mpfer und 157/12 Hinterachse in Farbe NEW RED fÃ¼r 3999,- â¬ klingt ja sehr vielversprechend . 
Die Geo - Daten und die Rahmenzeichnung sehen radikal gut aus.
Ich hoffe das wird bald lieferfÃ¤hig sein.
War auf der Eurobike was zu sehen oder zu hÃ¶ren zu dem Teil ?


----------



## at021971 (1. September 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> Ja schon...daher ja die Frage
> Erfahrungswerte und so
> Aber gut, schätze mal den neuen X1 Rahmen hatte noch niemand an der Waage...


 
Nach Aussage heute am Rotwild Standauf der Eurobike , soll der R.X1 FS Rahmen 300 g abgespeckt haben. Was das aber bezüglich seines Gesamtgewichts heißt, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## at021971 (1. September 2012)

camaroracer schrieb:


> ...hat einer von euch genauere info über das im händlerkatalog 2013 aufgeführte rotwild *r.g1 gravity *?....war auf der eurobike was zu sehen oder zu hören zu dem teil ?


 
Nö, auf der der Eurobike gab es zu einem R.G1 keine Indizien. Aber es gab bei ADP er immer wieder Rahmen, die so nicht in den normalen Verkaufsunterlagen aufgeführt waren. Zum Beispiel gab es die meisten Teambike nicht in den Katalogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merry1 (1. September 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Nach Aussage heute am Rotwild Standauf der Eurobike , soll der R.X1 FS Rahmen 300 g abgespeckt haben. Was das aber bezüglich seines Gesamtgewichts heißt, kann ich nicht sagen.



Wie ist denn der Gewichtsunterschied zum X2, weiss das jemand? Mir fällt auf dass das Lager beim X1 viel knapper unt dem Oberrohr sitzt - beeinträchtigt das irgendwie?
Merry1


----------



## at021971 (1. September 2012)

Der Gewichtsunterschied R.X2 FS vs. R.X1 FS soll jetzt halbiert worden sein, also von 600 g auf 300 g.


----------



## at021971 (1. September 2012)

Merry1 schrieb:


> ...Mir fällt auf dass das Lager beim X1 viel knapper unt dem Oberrohr sitzt - beeinträchtigt das irgendwie?
> Merry1


 
Erst einmal ist das von der Rahmengröße abhängig. Bei kleinen Rahmen ist der Abstand Oberrohr zu Wippe natürlich geringer. Aber ADP hat beim R.X1 FS auch die Überstandshöhe um 2 cm zum R.X2 FS reduziert. Das R.X1 FS ist halt eine komplette Neukonstruktion inklusive neuem Rohrsatz und Alulegierung. Beim R.X2 FS wurde hingegen nur der Hinterbau überarbeitet.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (1. September 2012)

Ich war heute auch mal wieder auf der Eurobike...   ganz viele tolle Bikes und Eindrücke. Habe mich natürlich auch mit einem Mitarbeiter von ADP unterhalten und die gleichen Infos wie Thomas erhalten.

Der Unterschied zwischen X2 und X1 beträgt nur noch ca. 300 gr. (2012 waren es noch ca. 600 gr.). Aber auch der komplette Rohrsatz und die Geometrie haben sich beim X1 verändert....   noch mehr Abfahrtsorientiert (verspielter).

Was mir sehr gefallen hat ist, dass auch das X2 nicht nur im Detail verbessert wurde, sondern durch den eloxierten Hinterbau und die veränderte Lackierung des Hauptrahmens (matt) auf die Anfälligkeit (Lackabplatzer) reagiert wurde.

Hat man da auch die Diskussion hier reagiert?

;-)  habe mein X2 ein Jahr zu früh aufgebaut  ;-)  kann man nach einem Jahr ein Update machen  ;-)


----------



## at021971 (1. September 2012)

Hier die Bilder, die ich am ADP Stand gemacht habe: Eurobike 2012 Ich habe zu allen MTBs auch die Preistafeln abgelichtet.

Die Lichtverhältnisse am Stand machen das Fotografieren aber recht schwer. Nimmt den Blitz, reflektiert dieser am Rahmen. Macht man die Bilder hingegen ohne Blitz, wirken sie of sehr flau.


----------



## Alex476 (2. September 2012)

Wenn sie an der Geo vom X1 nichts gravierendes zu 2012 geändert haben wird das mein neues Bike


----------



## at021971 (2. September 2012)

Das R.X1 FS ist ein wenig abwärtsorientierter geworden. Dafür haben sie den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher (1°) ausgelegt.


----------



## nauker (2. September 2012)

uphillking schrieb:


> Fertig ist der Klassiker!



Noch mal mit Bild zitiert, weil es einfach ein schickes Rad ist!

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es auch im Gelände bewegt wird, oder!


----------



## Merry1 (2. September 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das R.X1 FS ist ein wenig abwärtsorientierter geworden. Dafür haben sie den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher (1°) ausgelegt.



Bedeutet abwärtsorientiert dass es dadurch schwerfälliger den Berg hinauf geht? 

Bei Rahmengrösse S wird Rahmen und Wippe eng beieinander stehen, kann das problematisch sein?


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2012)

Abfahrtsorientiert deuted eigentlich nur auf längeren Radstand und flacheren Lenkwinkel hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (2. September 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Was mir sehr gefallen hat ist, dass auch das X2 nicht nur im Detail verbessert wurde, sondern durch den eloxierten Hinterbau und die veränderte Lackierung des Hauptrahmens (matt) auf die Anfälligkeit (Lackabplatzer) reagiert wurde.
> Hat man da auch die Diskussion hier reagiert?


ist der Hauptrahmen evt. auch Eloxiert?
würde dann auch die höheren Preise z.T.erklären.


----------



## luxaltera (2. September 2012)

Carbon kann man nicht eloxieren


----------



## Orakel (2. September 2012)

ich vermute mal dass die nächste Generation vom X2 auch den 1°flacheren Lenkwinkel bekommt dazu noch die HM fasern in der MMT2 Technologie.
Danke Thomas für die Bilder, die 26" gefallen mir immer noch besser wie die 650B/29" wobei die 29" 2013er deutlich schicker daher kommen wie ihre Vorgänger von diesem Jahr .
Für 2013 wäre(ist) auch für mich etwas dabei


----------



## Orakel (2. September 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Carbon kann man nicht eloxieren


ich rede auch vom X1


----------



## Thomas1809 (2. September 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Abfahrtsorientiert deuted eigentlich nur auf längeren Radstand und flacheren Lenkwinkel hin.



Die Hinterbaulänge wurde aber auch um 4,4 mm gekürzt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## at021971 (2. September 2012)

Beim R.X2 FS wäre das Eloxieren des Hauptrahmens ja wohl schlicht unmöglich. Und beim R.X1 FS und R.C1 FS/HT wurde mir gesagt, dass es ein neuer und nach Aussage des Herstellers widerstandsfähigerer Lack sein soll.

Die höheren Preise lassen sich wahrscheinlich eher über den schlechten $ zu EUR Kurs erklären. Denn so gut wie keine Teile, die an den Bikes verbaut sind, kommen aus dem Euroraum. Zudem bezweifle ich mal, dass Eloxieren teurer ist als Lackieren.


----------



## TOM4 (2. September 2012)

Hallo ritter,

Kurze nicht eurobike betreffende frage und zwar bin ich die ganze zeit am überlegen, ob ich meine revelation im x1 zur coil umbaue? (Sollte lt. dem revelation/sektor thread ja gehen) oder soll ich gleich eine fettere (dachte an die neuen 34er modelle der div. Hersteller) mit 160mm fw einbauen? Ist das x1 dann bergauf träger? Möchte nächstes jahr einen alp-x fahren und da ist der vortieb für mich nicht unwesentlich. Oder hab ich durch die fettere gabel einfach noch mehr spass als bisher? Ich find halt auch meine revelation dual air nicht soo besonders vom ansprechverhalten!

Bitte um eure erfahrungen!

Gruss tom


----------



## at021971 (2. September 2012)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> Die Hinterbaulänge wurde aber auch um 4,4 mm gekürzt.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Lenkwinkel wurde aber 1° flacher und Radstand hat um 7 mm zugelegt.


----------



## at021971 (2. September 2012)

Noch fünf kleine Detailinfos:

1. Das auf der ISPO Bike ausgestellte R.X2 FS mit dem roten 'Krokodilmaul' am Übergang vom Oberrohr zum Sitzrohr, geht so nicht in Serie, sondern dieses Rahmendetail wird wie auf der Eurobike und im Katalog gezeigt, weiß sein.

2. Bei den auf der Eurobike ausgestellten 29" R.R2 HT/FS geht der weiße Einsatz am Übergang vom Oberrohr zum Sitzrohr um das Sitzrohr herum. Das wird so nicht in Serie gehen. Bei den Serienbikes wird wie im Katalog gezeigt, der weiße Einsatz auf der Vorderseite des Sitzrohres enden.

3. Für die Bikes, die mit dem neuen Direkt Mount Standard für das Schaltwerk versehen sind, wird es im Rotwild Shop auch konventionelle Schaltaugen geben, um schon vorhande Schaltwerke montieren zu können.

4. Die hintere Dämpferachse beim R.R2 FS 29" und R.C1 FS 29" sind aufgrund des großen Weges, den die Achse beim Einfedern zurücklegt, kugelgelagert.

5. Das R.C1 FS 29" ist anders als sein 26" Vorgänger wieder deutlich raceorientierer ausgelegt. Das heißt, das Fahrwerk ist straffer und entspricht technisch wie auch charakteritisch dem des R.R2 FS 29"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Hallo ritter,
> 
> Kurze nicht eurobike betreffende frage und zwar bin ich die ganze zeit am überlegen, ob ich meine revelation im x1 zur coil umbaue? (Sollte lt. dem revelation/sektor thread ja gehen) oder soll ich gleich eine fettere (dachte an die neuen 34er modelle der div. Hersteller) mit 160mm fw einbauen? Ist das x1 dann bergauf träger? Möchte nächstes jahr einen alp-x fahren und da ist der vortieb für mich nicht unwesentlich. Oder hab ich durch die fettere gabel einfach noch mehr spass als bisher? Ich find halt auch meine revelation dual air nicht soo besonders vom ansprechverhalten!
> 
> ...




160mm sind kein Problem, glaube es einsfach.
Dann hast du halt einen 2013er Lenkwinkel.

Coil auf jeden Fall.
Mein Favorit wäre eine 36er RC2.

Das kleine Mehrgewicht wirst du nach der ersten testfahrt nicht mehr merken.
ich fahre die paar Gramm gerne spazieren.

COIL IS GOIL!!!


----------



## uphillking (2. September 2012)

nauker schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es auch im Gelände bewegt wird, oder!



Wegen Dauerregen bei 10°C leider bisher noch nicht :-(
Denn seit 3 Tagen sieht es hier so aus.
Da jagd man keinen Hund vor die Haustür. 
Geschweige den ein nagelneues Bike durch den Schlamm.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (2. September 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> ist der Hauptrahmen evt. auch Eloxiert?
> würde dann auch die höheren Preise z.T.erklären.



Also man hat mir erklärt, dass der Hauptrahmen des X2 keinen Klarlack mehr bekommen hat, da sich der Lack mit dem Karbon nicht gut genug verbunden hätte. 

Es wäre jetzt ein matter Speziallack mit dem es keine Probleme mehr geben wird...   bin wirklich am überlegen, ein Update nach einem Jahr zu machen. Weiß jemand ob man die Tricon XM1550 auf 142*12 (hinten) umbauen kann?

Das X1, jetzt muss ich lügen....   man mein Gedächtnis, es ist auf jeden Fall dunkelgrau, die Oberfläche...   sie war eloxiert, aber bitte nicht festnageln, ich war so vom X2 fasziniert....

Ach ja, die Fox 34-160 ist schon vom anlagen wirklich stabiler, das kann man sich wirklich überlegen....


----------



## at021971 (2. September 2012)

Eloxal wäre wohl mit diesen Decales kaum und dazu haltbar zu realisieren. Mir wurde gesagt, dass es beim R.X1 FS und R.C1 HT/FS ein neuer, haltbarer Lack ist. Auf diesen kommen die Decales und dann würden diese mit einem matten Lack abgedeckt. 

Beim R.X2 FS hatte ich auch das Gefühl, dass es matt schwarz lackiert ist, da man keine Carbonstruktur erkennen konnte. Es könnte aber auch sein, dass es nur nicht richtig zu erkennen war, da das Bike oben auf dem Podium stand und so der Lichteinfall nicht so wie bei den R.R2 HT/FS Modellen war. Denn bei diesen konnte man aber unter dem Lack die Carbonstruktur und Verbindungstellen der Segmente recht gut erkennen.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (2. September 2012)

...das mit dem X1 kann sein Thomas...

Beim X2 waren die Schichten beim Carbon nicht mehr zu sehen, das ist korrekt...

hier noch ein Bild (besonder für "Kiefer")


----------



## at021971 (2. September 2012)

Dann machen wir das Bild mal sichtbar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (2. September 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Also man hat mir erklärt, dass der Hauptrahmen des X2 keinen Klarlack mehr bekommen hat, da sich der Lack mit dem Karbon nicht gut genug verbunden hätte.
> 
> Es wäre jetzt ein matter Speziallack mit dem es keine Probleme mehr geben wird...   bin wirklich am überlegen, ein Update nach einem Jahr zu machen. Weiß jemand ob man die Tricon XM1550 auf 142*12 (hinten) umbauen kann?
> 
> ...



Die Tricon 1550 kannst du umbauen 

Schönes Foto vom X2 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ScottRog69 (2. September 2012)

Gekauft...


----------



## heizer1980 (2. September 2012)

Man da macht man mal was Urlaub und schaut unregelmäßig hier rein und kriegt die ganzen Neuerungen nicht mit! Danke an alle für die Bilder und Berichte.

Weiß jemand ob sich was am Lack des E1 2013 was geändert hat, oder ist es immer noch die selbe Art  Lack. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Farbe.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (2. September 2012)

...nein, das 26ziger E1 gibt es nur noch in Grün (Nasslackierung), das 650b E1 (160mm) in Alu Raw, drüber ist aber auch ein "Klarlack"...  sieht richtig heftig, so hardcormäßig aus. Das 650b, so die Aussage, ist eigentlich eine Racemaschine für die extrem aufkommenden Markt der Enduro Rennen. 

Über 650b machen sie sich gerade noch keine Gedanken   ;-)   habe sie auf das X1/X2 angesprochen, nach meinem Gefühl wollten sie nicht richtig mit der Sprache raus. Glaube ADP schaut sich dieses Jahr erst mal den Markt an und werden dann loslegen....     das X1 haben sie ja eingestampft, war 2012 kein Erfolgsmodell, etwas zu träge, im Allmountainbereich sehen sie derzeit das 26ziger mit mehr Vorteilen.

Aber denke, das was ich gesehen habe war schon 650b für Allmountain, siehe das wirklich geniale Rocky Mountain Altitude, Scott Genius oder Cube Stereo....

Viele Grüße
Bolzer 1711


----------



## luxaltera (2. September 2012)

Das 650b E1 würde ich bei der ersten gelegenheit mal probefahren. Wird leider wiedermal sehr schwer es in größe S irgendwo zu testen... Finde die optik aber verdammt genial. würde mir allerdings ein rahmenset holen und das dann selbst aufbauen. Weiss jemand was der Race rahmen kosten soll?


----------



## Orakel (2. September 2012)

sieht schon verdammt gut aus


----------



## nauker (2. September 2012)

uphillking schrieb:


> Wegen Dauerregen bei 10°C leider bisher noch nicht :-(
> Denn seit 3 Tagen sieht es hier so aus.
> Da jagd man keinen Hund vor die Haustür.
> Geschweige den ein nagelneues Bike durch den Schlamm.




hast recht!


----------



## Orakel (2. September 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Weiss jemand was der Race rahmen kosten soll?


2.299,- inklu. Steuersatz


----------



## ScottRog69 (2. September 2012)

Also als Lackierer, kann ich euch nur sagen wir hatten ein mattweisse Ghost und ich noch ein mattschwarzes Staiger Trekkingbike. Und beides war massivst pflegebedürftig und kratzeranfällig. Das "Matt" wurde nach Wischen und reinigen mit Schleifpolitur immer mehr glänzend als "Matt". Mit Schleifpaste oder feinem Putzvlies wurde es nur Schmierig oder stärker verkratzt aber nie mehr wie original. 

Ich würde mir das X2 lieber im alten 2012 Design mit Klarlack holen. *love*


----------



## luxaltera (2. September 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> 2.299,- inklu. Steuersatz


autsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (2. September 2012)

Schönes Teil. Aber selbst ein Eigenaufbau wird recht teuer, da man fast alles neu kaufen muß. 
Und die e*thirteen Teile passen bestens dazu.


----------



## luxaltera (2. September 2012)

yep. warscheinlich sogar teurer, erfahrungsgemäß... muss da auch nochmal drüber nachdenken. finde den rahmen halt irre. aber die ausstattung des 2012er e1 fx coil finde ich besser und da hätte ich gerne freie wahl beim fahrwerkskauf. Wer weiss... ich habe zeit. Habe am x1 immernoch genug spass und reserven. Aber eine gewisse gier kann man mir sicher unterstellen.


----------



## RW_Eddy (2. September 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Aber eine gewisse gier kann man mir sicher unterstellen.



Mir auch...........Gier frisst Hirn !


----------



## Vincy (2. September 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man die Tricon XM1550 auf 142*12 (hinten) umbauen kann?


 
Kann man problemlos, brauchst dafür nur andere Endanschläge. Die kosten ca 26.
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-X12-Standard-fuer-DT-Swiss-Modell-2010-.html (Typ 4)


----------



## Bolzer1711 (3. September 2012)

Danke Vincy....    habs mir eingemerkt!


----------



## TrailProf (4. September 2012)

Hallo,
bin seit langer Zeit mal wieder online.
Ist ja mächtig was los hier.
Erstmal allen ein Dankeschön für die klasse Fotos.

Das neue X1 gefällt mir echt gut: schwarzmatt, Rahmen 300gr. leichter, Lenkwinkel 1° flacher
Finde aber das E1 mit 650B sieht auch verdammt stark aus.
Insgesamt hat Rotwild die Palette doch interessant weiterentwickelt. Auch das Farbkonzept z.B. am X2 nun wieder mit schwarzem Hinterbau, Wippe und Gabel passt meiner Meinung nach.

Etwas unstimmig finde ich den recht geringen Gewichtsunterschied zwischen X1 und X2. Weis schon jemand wie sich der neue Hinterbau am X2 auf dessen Gewicht auswirkt, müsste ja leichter geworden sein?


----------



## at021971 (4. September 2012)

Das R.X1 FS ist nicht matt schwarz. Es ist matt grau.

Der geringe Gewichtunterschied zwischen R.X2 FS und R.X1 FS erklärt sich daraus, dass R.X1 FS komplett neu konstruiert und mit einem hydroforming Rohrsatz versehen wurde. Zudem hat sich die Alu Legierung geändert. Am R.X2 FS hat sich hingegen nur die Wippe und der Hinterbau leicht geändert. Und ob das vom Gewicht her nennenswert was gebracht hat, würde ich mal bezweifeln.


----------



## grosser (4. September 2012)

Hallo,
sind die Rahmenpreise für das neue X1 bekannt?


----------



## Kiefer (4. September 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sind die Rahmenpreise für das neue X1 bekannt?


 
Rahmenset R.X1 UVP 1799

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas1809 (4. September 2012)

Hallo, 
gibt es denn die Preisliste schon irgendwo im Netz ?????

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Kiefer (4. September 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=597633&highlight=rotwild


----------



## prodigy (4. September 2012)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es denn die Preisliste schon irgendwo im Netz ?????
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Hier sind ein paar Modelle in der günstigsten Ausstattung gelistet mit Preis:

http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/?page=117&p=1397&index=1


----------



## 0624ts (4. September 2012)

Die ersten 200km gefahren und ich muss sagen - es fährt sich wirklich so, wie es aussieht .


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. September 2012)

Salve!
Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Hammer-Bike
Feine Ausstattung; das Gewicht würde mich interessieren

LG, GKR


----------



## TrailProf (5. September 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das R.X1 FS ist nicht matt schwarz. Es ist matt grau..


 
Hm.., ist mattes schwarz nicht irgendwie auch grau? oder anthrazit ...
Egal, sieht jedenfalls super-gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morei (5. September 2012)

Tag zusammen,

ich fahre ein 2010 X1 Edition, tendiere aber nun auf Grund geänderter Vorlieben zu einem Enduro.
Die Frage ist nun, baue ich das X1 so um, dass es passt oder verkaufe ich es lieber und hole mir z.B. ein E1.
Beim X1 müsste/würde ich aktuell den Dämpfer anpassen lassen, auf eine 36 Fox wechseln (160mm), 
neue Laufräder kaufen und noch bissel Kleinzeug wie Lenker und Sattelstütze.
Da kommt aber ja auch schon gut was an Geld zusammen, der Rahmen und die Geo ist aber nach wie vor die eines All Mountain.
Da frag ich mich halt, ob das eine so gute Idee ist, was meint ihr?

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## grosser (5. September 2012)

morei schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre ein 2010 X1 Edition, tendiere aber nun auf Grund geänderter Vorlieben zu einem Enduro.
> Die Frage ist nun, baue ich das X1 so um, dass es passt oder verkaufe ich es lieber und hole mir z.B. ein E1.
> ...



das 2010er hat keine Freigabe für 160mm Federgabel, da es noch nicht das tapered Steuerrohr besitzt!  --> E1


----------



## morei (5. September 2012)

Ok, das lassen wir einfach mal außer acht. Die Frage ist, welcher Weg sinnvoller wäre


----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. September 2012)

Das "alte" E1 war doch auch für 160 mm-Gabeln frei gegeben, und das mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr! ?




grosser schrieb:


> das 2010er hat keine Freigabe für 160mm Federgabel, da es noch nicht das tapered Steuerrohr besitzt!  --> E1


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. September 2012)

X1/ 160er Fox VAN/ RP2 zu Push


----------



## luxaltera (5. September 2012)

Werd mein X1 auch nächstes Jahr mit ner 160er ausrüsten. Bin schon am Augen offenhalten für ne Schreine Gabel. Hab mit auch die BOS Gabeln angeschaut. Eigentlich schade das es die dt Swiss nicht in der Ausführung gibt...


----------



## waldhase (6. September 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Werd mein X1 auch nächstes Jahr mit ner 160er ausrüsten. Bin schon am Augen offenhalten für ne Schreine Gabel. Hab mit auch die BOS Gabeln angeschaut. Eigentlich schade das es die dt Swiss nicht in der Ausführung gibt...



In der Bike Bravo haben sie gerade Enduro Federgabeln getestet. BOS Deville 170 und Lyrik RC2 sind mit Super getestet. Ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bietet die Suntour Durolux RC2.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (6. September 2012)

Habe seit Anfang des Jahres die Lyrik RC2 DH in meinem 2008er E1 drin. 
Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Mit 20er Steckachse super steif, und super in der Einstellung.
Vielleicht ein wenig umfangreich, aber wenn man von der Grundeinstellung aus, sich langsam ran tastet, und immer nur einzelne Parameter ändert, bekommt man echt ne Klasse Abstimmung hin.

Gruß Dirk




waldhase schrieb:


> In der Bike Bravo haben sie gerade Enduro Federgabeln getestet. BOS Deville 170 und Lyrik RC2 sind mit Super getestet. Ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bietet die Suntour Durolux RC2.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. September 2012)

Aber dran denken:

BOS hat einen sehr miserabelen Service
RS ist recht straff/ progressiv


----------



## ScottRog69 (6. September 2012)

Oh man,

bin mit meiner Entscheidungsfindung auch noch nicht weiter... werde wohl nie ein Rotwild Ritter. ;/ 

C2, X2 oder E1 das ist hier die Frage?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (6. September 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Oh man,
> 
> bin mit meiner Entscheidungsfindung auch noch nicht weiter... werde wohl nie ein Rotwild Ritter. ;/
> 
> C2, X2 oder E1 das ist hier die Frage?!



Dann nimm doch das neue X1


----------



## Alex476 (6. September 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch das neue X1


 
So isses, da führt imho kein Weg dran vorbei


----------



## luxaltera (6. September 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Aber dran denken:
> 
> BOS hat einen sehr miserabelen Service
> RS ist recht straff/ progressiv



Das ist nicht das erste mal das ich das über BOS höre. Wird wahrscheinlich eh ne Da es ne gebrauchte wird und diese am meisten verbreitet sind... Die 2012er kashima Dinger gefallen mit nicht und 2013er CTD komme ich irgendwie nicht ran... Mir zuviel Spielerei.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. September 2012)

Schau mal nach einer schönen 36er VAN RC2


----------



## luxaltera (6. September 2012)

ja das hat bisher auch am besten ausgesehen... hoffe das das gewichtsmässig nicht so reinhaut, verglichen mit einer talas.


----------



## TrailProf (6. September 2012)

bin auch immer wieder mal an einer 160er Gabel am überlegen, als netter Nebeneffekt würde auch der Lenkwinkel etwas flacher, andereseits solls aber auch nicht zu schwer werden; daher hatte ich mal 34er FOX Float 160 gedacht. (aber fast 1200,-)
Was haltet Ihr von der Gabel??


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. September 2012)

Meine Wahl in der reihenfolge:

36er VAN RC2
36er Float RC2
36er talas RC2


----------



## morei (6. September 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Meine Wahl in der reihenfolge:
> 
> 36er VAN RC2
> 36er Float RC2
> 36er talas RC2



Mit welcher Begründung? (bin da etwas ahnungslos)

 Was könnte man denn für ein 2010 X1 Edition in gutem Zustand (2000km gelaufen) noch ca verlangen?


----------



## TOM4 (6. September 2012)

TrailProf schrieb:


> bin auch immer wieder mal an einer 160er Gabel am überlegen, als netter Nebeneffekt würde auch der Lenkwinkel etwas flacher, andereseits solls aber auch nicht zu schwer werden; daher hatte ich mal 34er FOX Float 160 gedacht. (aber fast 1200,-)
> Was haltet Ihr von der Gabel??



Ich will meinen fw auch auf 160 upgraden und hab mir mal die neue x-fusion slant angesehen und natürlich noch nix im netzt gefunden - da erst auf der eurobike. Aber die hat auch 160 fw und 34er rohre - mal sehen, bis wann es die ersten fahrberichte gibt - sollte vom gewicht um die 1900 liegen und das liest sich mal nicht soo schlecht! 
Gruss tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (6. September 2012)

X1.. in 29 oder 26? Verkraftet das auch mal nen Ausflug in den Bikepark?
Mein Dealer rät mir von allen Carbon Bikes ab! Auch von meinem Genius und insbesondere von den Rotwilds. Wenn RW, dann nur in Alu!?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. September 2012)

36er VAN RC2:
Absolut linear, also kein Absaufen an Steilstufen, steht schön im Federweg.
Super Ansprechverhalten, Wartungsarm, Federweg wird 100% ausgenutzt

36er Float RC2:
Zwar leichter, aber lufttypisches Absaufen (Kennlinie hängt in der Mitte durch).
Etwas mehr Wartungsaufwand als VAN, noch recht gutes Ansprechverhalten, Federweg wird meist nicht mehr ausgenutzt.

36er Talas RC2:
Lufttypisches Absaufen und schlechteres Ansprechverhalten durch mehr Dichtungen.
Wartung nur mit etwas Übung ratsam, Federweg wird eigentlich nie ausgenutzt.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (6. September 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Oh man,
> 
> bin mit meiner Entscheidungsfindung auch noch nicht weiter... werde wohl nie ein Rotwild Ritter. ;/
> 
> C2, X2 oder E1 das ist hier die Frage?!




Das C2 fällt ja flach, da du schon das Genius hast!!!(selbes Einsatzgebiet)
Das X2 kann ich dir für Touren und leichte Enduro Trails empfehlen.
Das E1 wird mein nächstes Bike da ich was stabileres mit mehr Enduro genen brauche. (es ist ja auch Bikepark zugelassen) Es ist die Lücke zwischen Marathon/Touren und ExtremFR/DH. Konnte es leider noch nicht Testen, aber die Geometrie spricht sehhhr dafür...


----------



## ScottRog69 (6. September 2012)

@ denis.... Danke. 
Aber Hm... Es gibt wohl einfach keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau, die alles kann!?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. September 2012)

doch klar.
Das E1 in verbindung mit dicken Waden.
Meine Hometrails haben rd 50- 60km und 800- 1.600hm, kein Problem mit dem E1.


----------



## Orakel (6. September 2012)

meine LEV ist nach 3Mon. endlich beim Händler gelandet . Sa.abholen einbauen, den Ergonsattel drauf und los gehts. Bild(er) und Erfahrungen folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2014macHartmann (6. September 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> doch klar.
> Das E1 in verbindung mit dicken Waden.
> Meine Hometrails haben rd 50- 60km und 800- 1.600hm, kein Problem mit dem E1.



He He genau das ist mir vorhin, nicht eingefallen


----------



## ScottRog69 (6. September 2012)

joa mei.. soll i eich emoal moane dicken Woadeln zeign!?!? 

lest euch mal Spaßeshalber den Fred hier Durch... von der Tour mit meinem Schwager wenn ihr was zu lachen haben wollt!?!  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=597347&highlight=Hulk

Spekuliere schon auf ein 29ér HT mit 1,15 Reifchen... )


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. September 2012)

Schöne Geschichte.
Ich wiege 68kg, meine Beine sind eher Fäden....


----------



## luxaltera (6. September 2012)

Wenn ich nochmal in meinem leben auf 68 komme ist mit jedes Bike Gewicht egal... Hab gerade versucht passende schienbeinschoner zu finden... Länge Größe S Umfang größe xl bitte... Denke dementsprechend ist das E1 auf mich zugeschnitten 
(sind am Ende 661 Riot shin in gr M geworden. Ist zwar kompressionskleidung für mich, aber geht)


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. September 2012)

Falls jemand zwischen dem 16. - 23 Sep. am Gardasee sein sollte, PM!!

Ggf. kann man dann mal eine Runde zusammen drehen?


----------



## achimrotwild (6. September 2012)

hallo ritter,
steige 2013 auch wieder auf ein rotwild um.
nach langem hin und her hab ich das cube stereo gekänzelt und das RX 2 geordert.
Kommt eventuell schon im oktober. spätestens aber im november.
RX 1 hat mir leider nicht gefallen.

zum bolzen habe ich noch ein azonic mit 180/170 daher verzichte ich auf enduro.

hier im mittelgebirge mit 500m höhenunterschied braucht man uphillperformence........

grüsse euch.


----------



## Orakel (6. September 2012)

achimrotwild schrieb:


> hallo ritter,
> steige 2013 auch wieder auf ein rotwild um.
> nach langem hin und her hab ich das RX 2 geordert.


Glückwunsch


----------



## jmr-biking (6. September 2012)

Mensch Achim! Da hast dir aber was Schönes geordert. Na dann viel Spaß damit in den Weinbergen und der Südeifel. 

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## achimrotwild (6. September 2012)

hi,

ja ich hoffe es enttäuscht mich nicht.................................

Ist ja ein erprobter Rahmen. Wird schon geil sein.


----------



## waldhase (7. September 2012)

Was macht Rotwild 2014?
Nachdem Scott, Cube und einige andere Hersteller 2013 ihre AM auf 650B gestellt haben..??
Ich sehe 2014 X1/2 auf 650B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (7. September 2012)

Lass es doch erstmal 2013 werden.


----------



## at021971 (7. September 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Was macht Rotwild 2014?
> Nachdem Scott, Cube und einige andere Hersteller 2013 ihre AM auf 650B gestellt haben..??
> Ich sehe 2014 X1/2 auf 650B


 
Auf der Eurobike habe sie sich darüber nicht wirklich ausgelassen. Ich hatte dort im Gespräch angemerkt, dass ich eigentlich mehr in Richtung 650b erwartet hätte. Dass also R.X1/X2 auch als 650b Variante/only vorgestellt würden. Sie habe darauf nur entgegnet, dass es von der Entwicklungskapazität nicht möglich gewesen wäre, neben dem R.R2 HT/FS 29" und dem R.C1 FS/HT 29" mit komplett neu entwickelter Hinterbaukinematik und dem R.X1 FS 26" sowie dem R.E1 FS Race 650b jetzt noch weitere neue Modelle einzuführen. Zudem das R.R2 FS/HT 29" wohl noch weit von der Serienreife entfernt ist und deren Markteinführung wohl erst für Mai 2013 zu erwarten ist. 

Dieses hörte sich für mich ein wenig danach an, dass da nächstes Jahr auf der Eurobike mehr an 650b zu erwarten sein wird. So dass ich auch leicht am zweifeln bin, ob dieses Jahr die Investition in ein R.X2 FS 26" noch lohnt, ohne zuvor die 650b Variante gesehen und probegefahren zu haben.


----------



## grosser (7. September 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Auf der Eurobike habe sie sich darüber nicht wirklich ausgelassen. Ich hatte dort im Gespräch angemerkt, dass ich eigentlich mehr in Richtung 650b erwartet hätte. Dass also R.X1/X2 auch als 650b Variante/only vorgestellt würden. Sie habe darauf nur entgegnet, dass es von der Entwicklungskapazität nicht möglich gewesen wäre, neben dem R.R2 HT/FS 29" und dem R.C1 FS/HT 29" mit komplett neu entwickelter Hinterbaukinematik und dem R.X1 FS 26" sowie dem R.E1 FS Race 650b jetzt noch weitere neue Modelle einzuführen. Zudem das R.R2 FS/HT 29" wohl noch weit von der Serienreife entfernt ist und deren Markteinführung wohl erst für Mai 2013 zu erwarten ist.
> 
> Dieses hörte sich für mich ein wenig danach an, dass da nächstes Jahr auf der Eurobike mehr an 650b zu erwarten sein wird. So dass ich auch leicht am zweifeln bin, ob dieses Jahr die Investition in ein R.X2 FS 26" noch lohnt, ohne zuvor die 650b Variante gesehen und probegefahren zu haben.




ich denke auch, dass RW sich erstmal dieses Jahr den Markt für 650b ansieht, ein Bein hat man ja mit dem E1-Race in der Tür! Langfristig wird man sehen was für eine Größe überlebt!


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. September 2012)

und ganz sicher kommt dann noch die Kombi mit großem Rad vorne und kleinem Rad hinten


----------



## at021971 (7. September 2012)

Das ist ja die Lösung die Syntace für das Liteville 301 vorsieht. Früher nur als 24"/26" Kombi und nun ist von 24" bis 29" je nach Rahmengröße vieles möglich...


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. September 2012)

man wo führt das noch hin........, hauptsache wir zahlen


----------



## waldhase (7. September 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Dieses hörte sich für mich ein wenig danach an, dass da nächstes Jahr auf der Eurobike mehr an 650b zu erwarten sein wird. So dass ich auch leicht am zweifeln bin, ob dieses Jahr die Investition in ein R.X2 FS 26" noch lohnt, ohne zuvor die 650b Variante gesehen und probegefahren zu haben.



Mich interessiert diese Größe in der AM Klasse und auf ein Jahr kommt es nicht an. Mein Rad fährt ja noch Anfang Nov. soll das Genius 700 (650B) beim Händler steht, da kann ich mir im Gelände einen Eindruck verschaffen...schaun wir mal.


----------



## Orakel (7. September 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Auf der Eurobike habe sie sich darüber nicht wirklich ausgelassen. Ich hatte dort im Gespräch angemerkt, dass ich eigentlich mehr in Richtung 650b erwartet hätte. Dass also R.X1/X2 auch als 650b Variante/only vorgestellt würden. Sie habe darauf nur entgegnet, dass es von der Entwicklungskapazität nicht möglich gewesen wäre, neben dem R.R2 HT/FS 29" und dem R.C1 FS/HT 29" mit komplett neu entwickelter Hinterbaukinematik und dem R.X1 FS 26" sowie dem R.E1 FS Race 650b jetzt noch weitere neue Modelle einzuführen. Zudem das R.R2 FS/HT 29" wohl noch weit von der Serienreife entfernt ist und deren Markteinführung wohl erst für Mai 2013 zu erwarten ist.
> 
> Dieses hörte sich für mich ein wenig danach an, dass da nächstes Jahr auf der Eurobike mehr an 650b zu erwarten sein wird. So dass ich auch leicht am zweifeln bin, ob dieses Jahr die Investition in ein R.X2 FS 26" noch lohnt, ohne zuvor die 650b Variante gesehen und probegefahren zu haben.


ich denke es liegt nicht nur an der Manpower (Entwicklung) dass sie sich erst mit einem Bike den 650B Markt anschauen wie er sich entwickelt. Rotwild hat nicht das Kapital wie zbs.Scott, wenn man von ca.2500 Räder pro Jahr ausgeht, um gleich die 26" aufs Eis zulegen und voll auf 650B abzufahren, wenn Scott damit Schiffbruch erleiden würde, könnten sie das Finanziell besser verkraften wie Rotwild.  
Daher ist es für mich nachvollziehbar das X2 so zulassen wie es ist und sich langsam dem 650B Thema anzunähern.
Für mich gibt es 2013 nochmals ein 26"Bike. Rotwild ist mit auf der Liste


----------



## noie95 (7. September 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> man wo führt das noch hin........, hauptsache wir zahlen



das geht back to the roots....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davor (7. September 2012)

Servus,

bin auf der Suche nach einem R.R2 FS 2011er Rahmen in Gr.M...
Neu oder gebraucht!! Danke im Voraus...

VG


----------



## lattu82 (8. September 2012)

Hi, passt hier net ganz rein, aber ist halt eine rotwild bremse!!!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/37168-formula-rx-neu-rotwild-edition


----------



## akw (8. September 2012)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Mein neues X1 wurde am Goldsee-Trail geritten. Habe auch auf Tubeless umgestellt. Macht es Spass....
> 
> Goldsee 2012      - YouTube



Tolles Video!!!
War im August auch im Vinschgau und bin den Goldseetrail gefahren, allerdings mit meinem R2


----------



## Orakel (8. September 2012)

ein Bild vom vorläufigen letztem Update für das X2.
Neu, Ergon SM3 pro Sattel=257gr., Syntace F149 in 60mm/6°=125gr. und die KS LEV in 31,6/385/125mm Verstellbereich,solo=486gr.mit allen Teilen zu Funktion=570gr.
Nach der ersten Runde (37Km) Sattel fühlt sich am Popes sehrgut an (vll. muss die Sattelnase noch etwas runter), die LEV Funzt richtig gut, kein Spiel in der Führung oder im Sattelkopf.  Kann nur jedem Empfehlen eine Variostütze mit Remote zunehmen, ist einfach besser





Das ges.Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 12,9Kg.


----------



## heizer1980 (8. September 2012)

Tja, auch mein Urlaub ist vorbei. Schon nett so ein Bike-Strand Urlaub.






Aver jetzt freu ich mich auf die heimischen Trails.


----------



## at021971 (8. September 2012)

Deine Liveberichterstattung vom Türkeitripp hat mir übrigens gut gefallen. Da kam schon Alpenzorro Feeling auf. Hättest durchaus noch was dran hängen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (9. September 2012)

Danke ich hatte auch viel Spaß dabei. War meine erste Tour mit mehr  oder weniger 7 Tagen am Stück, für´s erste muß es dann reichen. Auch mit der Familie wäre es nicht unter einen Hut zu bringen. Wir sehen uns ja auch nur einmal im Jahr und das für zwei oder drei Wochen, da sind sie dann schon zum Frühstück da und gehen erst wenn sie um zwei Uhr Nachts müde werden.


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. September 2012)

Hi, war heute schlappe 9 Stunden mit einem RW E1 im Bikepark. Hammer wie das teil alles glatt bügelt! Aber ist definitiv nichts für den alltäglichen Gebrauch. Das pumpen und wippen beim PEdalieren kostet sau viel Kraft. War vielleicht bisserl zu weich für mein Gewicht aber war schon o.k.! War ein gepimptes 1Kurbel, 10fach Kassetten Teil mit Xt Schaltung, Bashguard etc.!  Recht schwer (Berg hoch war eine Qual) und unheimlich weich im Vergleich zu meinem Scott Genius. Dieses habe ich dann nach 3 Abfahrten auf den Fahrradträger verbannt.  Mei, 
bin ich jetzt platt....


----------



## Düst__ (10. September 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Hi, war heute schlappe 9 Stunden mit einem RW E1 im Bikepark. Hammer wie das teil alles glatt bügelt! Aber ist definitiv nichts für den alltäglichen Gebrauch. Das pumpen und wippen beim PEdalieren kostet sau viel Kraft. War vielleicht bisserl zu weich für mein Gewicht aber war schon o.k.! War ein gepimptes 1Kurbel, 10fach Kassetten Teil mit Xt Schaltung, Bashguard etc.!  Recht schwer (Berg hoch war eine Qual) und unheimlich weich im Vergleich zu meinem Scott Genius. Dieses habe ich dann nach 3 Abfahrten auf den Fahrradträger verbannt.  Mei,
> bin ich jetzt platt....



jap...das e1 kann bügeln.. Aber das es nicht für den alltäglichen gebrauch ist, kann ich nicht bestätigen..ebenso das wippen und pumpen. Mein E1 wippt nicht der rede wert und alltäglich kann es auch.


----------



## ernieball73 (10. September 2012)

Meins kann auch alltäglich !  Fahr mit meinem E1 2012 fast nur Touren mit natürlich auch hohem "Holter-di-Polter-Anteil"  aber 80-90km Touren sind da gar kein Problem mit !  und "Pumpen" is bei mir eigentlich nur angesagt wenn ich Platt fahre


----------



## ScottRog69 (10. September 2012)

Hm, 

Wie gesagt der eigentliche Fahrer wiegt um die 70-75Kg mit Montur ich 85-90. Das dürfte das Hauptproblem gewesen sein. Und ihr dürft nicht vergessen, ich fahre tagtäglich ein 10,5kg Carbon Fully mit 2,10Z Racing Ralph. Das ist natürlich kein Vergleich zum 15,5Kg E1 mit 2,40 Conti Rubber Queen Schlappen. 

Aber das E1 war soooo geil. Mein Frua bnringt mich um... wenn ich mir so ein Teil hole. Ich denke um es zu nutzen musste 1mal im Monat in den Bikepark oder fette Naturtrails finden, kenne und fahren. Dann fährt mich Mausi mit Ihrem C1 noch in Grund und Boden!?! ....


----------



## Vette08 (10. September 2012)

Ich sehe schon einen ehemaligen Carbon-Fully-Fahrer mit einem E1 rumhüpfen .


----------



## ScottRog69 (10. September 2012)

Neiiiin oh Satan..... führe mich nicht in Versuchung.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. September 2012)

Ich kann dir zum E1 die beiden Videos anbieten:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwyNCyret98&feature=plcp"]Pfalz-Treffen-2012.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia] 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwgBu1YuB4s&feature=plcp"]Pfalz- Treffen- 2012/ Teil 2.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia] 

Und am Abend waren es so 1.200- 1.400hm auf rd 45- 60km.


----------



## ScottRog69 (11. September 2012)

Nice Tracks, schöne Bilder.... nur mit den Steinen habe ich es nicht so. 
Mag´s eher Flowig und Wurzeln dazu fehlt mir a: noch die Übung und B: das passende Bike!


----------



## ernieball73 (11. September 2012)

Geile Videos ! Top !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (11. September 2012)

Das Video ist vom April diesen Jahres als wir uns mit ein paar Forumsleuten (auch Rotwilder) in der Pfalz getroffen haben.

Wir ggf. kommendes Jahr wiederholt, vielleicht auch noch mal im Oktober.


----------



## C_dale (11. September 2012)

Eben war ich mal bei VOTEC auf deren Seiten und habe mir die 2013er Modelle angeschaut. Da gibt es ein VX 120 und ein VM 150, die preislich sehr interessant sind. Das VM 150 gibt es ab 1999  und das Team kostet 3499  -  die Team-Ausführung ziemlich komplett XTR , Formula The One Bremse, Reverb-Sattelstütze und natürlich Fox-Fahrwerk. Die genannten Bikes erinnern sehr stark an Rotwild, was Konzeption und Ausstattung (Modelle bis 2011) betrifft. Man könnte meinen, dass stark abgekupfert wurde (Dämpferanbindung) oder einer der Rotwilden hat das Revier gewechselt und stand der Votec-Mannschaft nach wiederholter Insolvenz - jetzt im Besitz von Internetstore.AG (Fahrrad.de, Brüggelmann), wenn ich richtig informiert bin - zur Seite.
Optisch - denkt man sich die Rotwildbikes mal neutral lackiert - sehe ich keine großen Unterschiede zu den 2013er Modellen in 26 ", aber gewaltige beim Preis. Hätte ich vor kurzem kein neues R.X1 erstanden, würde ich jetzt in Versuchung kommen, ein solches Rädchen zu kaufen.
C_dale


----------



## K3RMIT (11. September 2012)

würde mich nicht mal wundern wenn die votec Rahmen nicht sogar aus dem selben Werkzeug fallen wie früher die Rotwild Rahmen.
so wie es ja der Audi und Vw Konzern betreibt, da werden die alten Karosserie pressen auch zu seat verschifft. 
Nachhaltigkeit und so


----------



## Alex476 (11. September 2012)

Mir solls recht sein 
Die Differenz vom VM 150 Pro zum Einstiegs X.1 ist schon ne Hausnummer mit EUR 700, besser ausgestattet ist es zudem noch.


----------



## RW_Eddy (11. September 2012)

Alex476 schrieb:


> Mir solls recht sein
> Die Differenz vom VM 150 Pro zum Einstiegs X.1 ist schon ne Hausnummer mit EUR 700, besser ausgestattet ist es zudem noch.



Für Listenpreisbezahler mag das sein. Wenn Du allerdings Spaß an nem X1 hast und Du kannst Dich in nächster Zeit entscheiden, dann verringert sich die Differenz erheblich. Preise vergleichen 

Wenn es doch ein Votec sein sollte, dann bestell mal was bei Internetstores AG. In Deiner Familie ist bestimmt einer der in nächster Zeit Gebutstag hat. Da gab es in 2011 auch 10 % Gutscheine zum Geburtstag. Wie es jetzt ist kann nicht sagen. Versuch wäre es wert.  Nicht bei paypal express.
Aber dafür gibts bestimmt auch einen thread.

Viele Grüße
Eddy


----------



## Alex476 (11. September 2012)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Für Listenpreisbezahler mag das sein. Wenn Du allerdings Spaß an nem X1 hast und Du kannst Dich in nächster Zeit entscheiden, dann verringert sich die Differenz erheblich. Preise vergleichen


 
Das musst du mir mal erläutern...ich hab ja nur die Liste 
Ich durfte ein 2012er X.1 ausgiebig testen...ich hätte Spaß an nem X.1


----------



## todtsteltzer (11. September 2012)

Auslaufmodelle 2012, gewisse internetanbieter mit Spass und Ecke im Namen etc.


----------



## at021971 (11. September 2012)

C_dale schrieb:


> Eben war ich mal bei VOTEC auf deren Seiten und habe mir die 2013er Modelle angeschaut.......Die genannten Bikes erinnern sehr stark an Rotwild, was Konzeption und Ausstattung (Modelle bis 2011) betrifft. Man könnte meinen, dass stark abgekupfert wurde (Dämpferanbindung) oder einer der Rotwilden hat das Revier gewechselt und stand der Votec-Mannschaft nach wiederholter Insolvenz - jetzt im Besitz von Internetstore.AG (Fahrrad.de, Brüggelmann), wenn ich richtig informiert bin - zur Seite....


 
Die optische und konzeptionelle Ähnlichkeit ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Entweder die haben tatsächlich die R.Cx oder R.Xx Modelle als Vorbild genommen, oder sie haben wie schon etliche anderen Bikeschmieden bei ADP in Dieburg zwecks Hilfestellung angefragt. Außergewöhnlich wäre das nicht, denn auch Porsche und Mercedes-Benz lassen von denen konstruieren. Auch www.additive-bikes.com hat noch immer ein Bike mit ALSI Federung im Programm. Auch in dem Flik von www.jangobikes.com bzw. Topeak stecken ADP bzw. Rotwild Gene.

Preislich mußt Du aber Votec mit Canyon, Rose oder Radon vergleichen. Das ist die selbe Kategorie an Verkäufer, nämlich Versender. Die sind immer günstiger als wenn Du über den Handel gehst und dessen Margen mit einkalkulieren mußt.


----------



## RW_Eddy (11. September 2012)

Alex476 schrieb:


> Das musst du mir mal erläutern...ich hab ja nur die Liste
> Ich durfte ein 2012er X.1 ausgiebig testen...ich hätte Spaß an nem X.1



Du kannst einerseits nach Auslaufmodellen schauen. Bei 2 Internetanbietern bist Du gut aufgehoben. Die werden hier öfter genannt.
Die nehmen selber viel ab, da bleibt bei denen auch selbst noch genug übrig.
Der Service ist auch nach dem Kauf sehr gut.

Einen davon hat "todtsteltzer" schon erwähnt.

Oder Du versuchst es zeitnah für ein 2013er Modell. Um diese Zeit kann der Händler noch was in seine Vororder reinbauen und Dir preislich besser entgegen kommen.
Manche hier im Forum haben schon Vorführmodelle gekauft die keinen Kilometer runter hatten. Weiter vorne im thread.

Viel Spaß beim aussuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RW_Eddy (11. September 2012)

Hier noch mal ein link zu den Votec Details. Ich habe mich jetzt noch nicht mit 2013 beschäftigt.
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.votec.com/assets/images/portfolio/mountainbike-votec-vm150-pro.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.votec.com/bikeshop.html&h=180&w=285&sz=14&tbnid=G2-aCORSsqXWkM:&tbnh=75&tbnw=119&zoom=1&usg=__KGyGN2dls8oqxajkZDCBl7pSdHU=&docid=HnmvcAGrFd6kfM&sa=X&ei=VV9PUKyeM8fh4QTKk4DIBw&ved=0CE4Q9QEwBQ&dur=411

Evtl können die Messe Besucher/Fotografen mehr dazu sagen??


----------



## ScottRog69 (11. September 2012)

So, jetzt habe ich den Salat... wer zu spät Kommt, den bestraft das Leben. Mein Dealer kann kein 2012'et E1 in weiß, Grösse M. mehr besorgen.


----------



## ernieball73 (11. September 2012)

Bei Ebay verkauft gerade jemand ein E1 in M noch sehr neuwertig !!
Schau mal nach !!


----------



## ernieball73 (11. September 2012)

Aber das is wirklich knapp !! Vor kurzem haben Kumpels von mir auch keine 2012er in L(weiß) mehr  bekommen ! Aber haben dann komischerweise noch 4 Stck E1 in L aus 2011 bekommen ! Und ich habe das letzte E1 2012 in weiß in XL bekommen....
Ab nun gibt's "nur" noch Grün......


----------



## ernieball73 (11. September 2012)

@scottrog69 hier der link

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rotwild-E1-FS-2012-Gr-M-Enduro-/160880781538


----------



## ScottRog69 (11. September 2012)

Hi! Ernie Danke Dir! 

Hatte das schon gesehen! Das ist ein Rahmen aufgebaut auf Comp/Pro Sprich XT und SLX Mischmasch mit anderem Dämpfer und anderer Gabel. Wenn ich damit ein Problem habe... gibt es seitens Rotwild bestimmt keine Garantie aufs komplett Rad?! Soweit ich weiß nur auf den Erstbesitzer... 2011 Rahmen würde ich noch bekommen genauso wie die Grünen in M. 
Preis ist recht fair... aber nebenbei ist Löhne schlappe 400km weit weg von mir... 

So eine Mäusekacke. Habe mich jetzt so in das 12ér verschossen... wie damals bei meiner Frau... (Raubkopie von Pam Anderson... Muharhar) )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (11. September 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Hi! Ernie Danke Dir!
> 
> Hatte das schon gesehen! Das ist ein Rahmen aufgebaut auf Comp/Pro Sprich XT und SLX Mischmasch mit anderem Dämpfer und anderer Gabel. Wenn ich damit ein Problem habe... gibt es seitens Rotwild bestimmt keine Garantie aufs komplett Rad?! Soweit ich weiß nur auf den Erstbesitzer... 2011 Rahmen würde ich noch bekommen genauso wie die Grünen in M.
> Preis ist recht fair... aber nebenbei ist Löhne schlappe 400km weit weg von mir...
> ...



Hi

Frag mal bei Matthias, auf seiner Seite ist noch eine Rahmen in weiß zu haben. Ein E1 grün gibt es auch noch.

http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/?page=117&p=1259

Am besten mal nachfragen, vielleicht hast du Glück und es ist noch was für dich dabei.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (11. September 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich damit ein Problem habe... gibt es seitens Rotwild bestimmt keine Garantie aufs komplett Rad?! Soweit ich weiß nur auf den Erstbesitzer...


 
Es gibt von den meisten, wenn nicht alle Bikeherstellern nie Garantie auf das Komplettbike. Bei den Komponenten gilt die Garantie des jeweiligen Herstellers und der ist im Garantiefall neben dem Händler auch der Ansprechpartner. Die Garantie der Bikehersteller bezieht fast immer nur auf den Rahmen. 

http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/service/garantie


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. September 2012)

Überleg dir das mit dem Votec genau:

-Hast du einen Ansprechpartner?
-Hast du Edelstahllager im Hinterbau?
-Funktioniert der Hinterbau wirklich?
-Geht das Sattelrohr durch, oder muss du direkt eine Variostütze mit einrechnen?

Den Rest kann man tauschen.....


----------



## ScottRog69 (11. September 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Es gibt von den meisten, wenn nicht alle Bikeherstellern nie Garantie auf das Komplettbike. Bei den Komponenten gilt die Garantie des jeweiligen Herstellers und der ist im Garantiefall neben dem Händler auch der Ansprechpartner. Die Garantie der Bikehersteller bezieht fast immer nur auf den Rahmen.
> 
> http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/service/garantie



Da kannst Du recht haben.. ich meine eher das ich zu meinem Dealer "vor Ort" gehe egal ob Rahmen oder Gabel defekt und sage: "Schorsch" bei Dir gekauft, noch 2,5 Jahre Garantie.. schick mal ein respektive reparier mal. Scheue mich da einfach was gebrauchtes zu kaufen. Stell Dir vor erster Tag im Park und Rumms... dann ist der Ärger vorprogrammiert. 

Wo liegen denn die Unterschieden zwischen dem weißen 2011ér und dem aktuellen 2012ér Rahmen?


----------



## Alex476 (11. September 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Überleg dir das mit dem Votec genau:
> 
> -Hast du einen Ansprechpartner?
> -Hast du Edelstahllager im Hinterbau?
> ...


Nein habe ich nicht...geniesst nicht die höchste Prio bei mir
Das weiss ich nicht
Wenn das wirklich "Rotwild"-Rahmen sind gehe ich davon aus
Verstehe ich nicht


----------



## at021971 (11. September 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> ...Wo liegen denn die Unterschieden zwischen dem weißen 2011ér und dem aktuellen 2012ér Rahmen?


 
- Rahmengröße XL gab es nur 2012
- Kettenstrebe wurde 2012 für bessere Agilität kürzer
- Federweg wurde 2012 vorne von 170 mm auf 180 mm erhöht
- Ausstattung der Komplettbikes wurden verändert (Details in den Katalogen)
- Durch die andere Gabel wurde Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel flacher


----------



## ScottRog69 (11. September 2012)

Also könnte ich mir ohne weiteres auch noch ein 2011'er anlachen in Pro Austattung!?


----------



## at021971 (11. September 2012)

Was ich natürlich nicht sagen kann, ist ob sie 2012 neben dem Hinterbau auch etwas am Rahmen selber gemacht haben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. September 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> - Rahmengröße XL gab es nur 2012
> - Kettenstrebe wurde 2012 für bessere Agilität kürzer
> - Federweg wurde 2012 vorne von 170 mm auf 180 mm erhöht
> - Ausstattung der Komplettbikes wurden verändert (Details in den Katalogen)
> -Durch die andere Gabel wurde Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel flacher



-Der Lenkwinkel wird durch die verlängerte Gabel von 170mm auf 180mm verursacht, nicht vom Rahmen.

-Durch die kürzeren Kettenstreben hat das Sitzrohr einen kleinen Knick bekommen (Stütze ist nicht mehr komplett versenkbar)

-DirektMount Umwerfer

-Es können Coildämpfer und Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter eingesetzt werden.

-Hat das 2012er Modell noch die Befestigungsösen für Leitungen einer Variostütze unter dem Unterrohr?


----------



## ernieball73 (11. September 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hat das 2012er Modell noch die Befestigungsösen für Leitungen einer Variostütze unter dem Unterrohr?



Ja , die Halterungen (2Stück) sind noch vorhanden ! Find ich Super ! .....

Da verlege ich mal irgendwann , wenn sie endlich mal kommt , die Leitung meiner zukünftigen KS LEV 150mm her .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2014macHartmann (12. September 2012)

ernieball73 schrieb:


> @scottrog69 hier der link
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rotwild-E1-FS-2012-Gr-M-Enduro-/160880781538




oder hier im BikeMarkt... 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/33962-rotwild-e1-fs-2012-gr-m

aber der Idiot gibt nur dummes zeug von sich, anstatt einen vernünftigen Preis zu machen... was solls bleibt er halt drauf sitzen...


----------



## ScottRog69 (12. September 2012)

Auch das hatte ich bereits gesehen... ist das gleich wie es in Ebay steht...  !


----------



## K3RMIT (12. September 2012)

Was ich schade finde ist das Rotwild so ein geiles Racefully rausbringt, helft mir schnell.....glaub R.R1 oder? sieht super geil aus und dann nur als 29er *kotz*
Wollte für 2013 ein neues MTB evtl. da ich mein altes RCC0.3 verkauft habe aber es wird wohl kein rotwild mehr werden wenn die meinen nur noch 29er bauen zu müssen


----------



## Orakel (12. September 2012)

und das R.R2 FS (26")gefällt dir nicht?


----------



## ernieball73 (12. September 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Auch das hatte ich bereits gesehen... ist das gleich wie es in Ebay steht... ;-) !



Hol Dir ein 2011er , so lange Du es noch bekommst !!, wie gesagt wir fahren in unserer Truppe 6 x E1 ! Ich habe das 2012er noch bekommen , 4 haben das 2011er und einer hat ein etwas älteres E1 mit der Rahmenform wo der Dämpfer noch durch geht ... Und ALLE sind glücklich ! Also kannst Du ohne Probleme auch ein 2011er holen !


----------



## RCC03-Biker (12. September 2012)

Hier mal meine bisher letzte Aufbaustufe meines 2010er X1





So wie es jetzt da steht 14,1kg. Und das ohne irgenwelchen Leichtbauteile bis auf die X.O Schaltung.
Die Reverb ist jeden cent wert. Mit einer versenkbaren Satteltütze mit Lenkervernbedienung macht das Trailbiken noch viel mehr spaß.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (12. September 2012)




----------



## RCC03-Biker (12. September 2012)

War mit meinem X1 vergangenses Wochenende in Livigno.
Man hat das Bike da wieder Laune gemacht. Schön wendig um die Spitzkehren.
Das hat wieder so viel Spaß gemacht, dass ich wieder sehr stark am überlegen bin, ob ich überhaupt ein E1 brauche.
So langsam denke ich, dass ich mir doch eine 36er oder der Gleichen in mein X1 einbaue, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass die Garantie erlischt. 
Die 32er Talas war das einzige, was mich am Wochenende etwas enttäuscht hat (wie schon öffters).
Nur Bikepark geht halt mit dem X1 nicht. Sonst wäre die Entscheidung vermutlich schon gefallen...
Denke mal, dass das 2013er X1 keine Freigabe für nen Bikepark hat...


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. September 2012)

Was willst mit der Freigabe?
Mach dir eine 1cm längere Gabel rein und das Ding ist top!
Schöne VAN RC2....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (12. September 2012)

naja, mit dem eigenen Bike das eine oder andere mal durch den Bikepark heizen, ohne sich gedanken über die Garantie zu machen.
Wenn ich ne 160er einbaue, is es ja dann eh egal.
Tendenz geht jedenfalls sehr stark dazu, dass ich mir ne 160er einbaue. Wenn ich eine günstig finde. Brauch ja dann auch noch wegen der 20er Steckachse ein neues Vorderrad...


----------



## ScottRog69 (12. September 2012)

Also ich kann nur sagen (objektiv) mal abgesehen von meiner untauglichen CC RS 120mm Gabel das ich nach 3 Runden im Bikepark mein Scott Genius 10 ins Auto gebracht habe und die Roten Pisten später etwa 12mal noch mit dem E1 runtergepetzt bin! Ich hatte absolut kein Vertrauen mehr in mein Genius.. und schon gar nicht ins Carbon. Man kommt die Trails runter... aber langsam und vorsichtig. Noch ein bisserl zackiger und ich denke entweder wären die Felgen gebrochen oder der Rahmen. Dagegen flufft das E1 drunter und rüber und bügelt alles weg! Und es bietet sauviel Sicherheit. Besser kann es wahrscheinlich nur noch ein Downhill Renner al´a Lapierre DH 720/ Team!? 
E1... *love*


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. September 2012)

ScottRog69, ich kann deine Freude verstehen.
Aber auch die Felgen vom E1 bekommen ordentlich was auf die Fresse, nur du bekommst es weniger mit.
Und einfach alles vom Bike machen lassen, damit wird auch mit dem E1 nicht wirklich schnell.......


----------



## ScottRog69 (12. September 2012)

Wer sagt denn, das ich schnell sein will!?!? Ich bin quasi schon ein Rennopa! Will nur sicher und entspannter ankommen. Wenn ich schnell fahren will, dann nutze ich mein Mopped.  

Zumindest kenn ich die Unterschiede zwischen Genius 10, RW C1 Pro und einem E1 auf Feld- Wald- und Forstwegen und im Bike Park jetzt. Das E1, verkraftet alles am besten. Ist halt kein Uphill Renner. Aber das weiß man ja vorher oder!?


----------



## prodigy (12. September 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das Video ist vom April diesen Jahres als wir uns mit ein paar Forumsleuten (auch Rotwilder) in der Pfalz getroffen haben.
> 
> Wir ggf. kommendes Jahr wiederholt, vielleicht auch noch mal im Oktober.





War echt klasse Andreas und würde gerne wieder dabei sein 
Wenn es einen konkreten Termin gibt, sag bitte bescheid..

Uli


----------



## grosser (12. September 2012)

prodigy schrieb:


> War echt klasse Andreas und würde gerne wieder dabei sein
> Wenn es einen konkreten Termin gibt, sag bitte bescheid..
> 
> Uli



recht hat der Uli!
Komme dann auch wieder, auch bei Regen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. September 2012)

ihr bekommt mit sicherheit eine info!


----------



## Maledivo (12. September 2012)

Hi Leuts,

morgen hole ich mir einen von letzten R.C1 FS in 26". 

Ich freue mich schon darauf.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (13. September 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ihr bekommt mit sicherheit eine info!



Will auch, will auch!!! :-D


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. September 2012)

denis.sine schrieb:


> Will auch, will auch!!! :-D



Ich gebe dann auf jeden Fall hier rechtzeitig Info, keine Angst.


----------



## K3RMIT (13. September 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> und das R.R2 FS (26")gefällt dir nicht?



Nein leider überhaupt nicht.
Hingegen das neue 2013er schon aber ich werde mir definitiv nie ein 29er kaufen, allein schon wegen der RH in "S", wie sieht das denn aus.

Wie gesagt, finde es schade das Rotwild so massiv auf den 29er Zug aufspringt, das ist was das die Welt nicht braucht.

Meine Meinung


----------



## Bolzer1711 (13. September 2012)

Leider nicht nur Rotwild, das hat mir die Eurobike gezeigt, viele anderen Hersteller auchâ¦..   siehe Scott, Cube oder Specialized, teilweise verbannen diese bei Neuentwicklungen die 26ziger GrÃ¶Ãe komplett bis zu einer gewissen Federwegsklasse.

Nach meiner Meinung wird hier auch die Trennung vollzogen, z.B. bis All-Mountain (130mm) 29 Zoll, bis Enduro (170mm) 27,5 Zoll und darÃ¼ber die 26ziger. Das wird sich natÃ¼rlich von Hersteller zu Hersteller etwas verschieben, z.B. Specialized setzt ab 160 mm auf 26zig, Rotwild ab 180mmâ¦.   Vielleicht verzichten manche auch auf eine RadgrÃ¶Ãe, siehe Specialized nur 26 und 29.

Es wird auch einige Hersteller geben, die auch weiterhin 26ziger Hardtails bauen, da auch der Markt, gerade bei kleinen RahmengrÃ¶Ãen, weiterhin besteht...   es wird sich aber ausdÃ¼nnen.

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass alle Formate Ã¼berleben, nur jedes in einer anderen Kategorieâ¦.


----------



## grosser (13. September 2012)

gerade im Bikemarkt gesehen:
Rotwild GT1 Rahmen Size M neu ohne Dämpfer für 400 Steine VHS!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/14063-rotwild-gt1-rahmen-size-m


----------



## heizer1980 (13. September 2012)

Ich will mir in den nächsten Wochen auch das E1 zulegen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich nicht auf das 650B warten soll. Es gefällt mir rein optisch sehr gut und das PL Verhältnis finde ich zur Pro Ausstattung auch besser. Ich glaube aber, dass durch den längeren Radstand die "Verspieltheit" leidet. Was denkt ihr, jetzt zuschlagen und noch ein 2012´er Modell ergattern oder doch das 650B? An Rennen werde ich nicht teilnehmen, ich will nur ein Spassgerät mit viel zu viel Reserven für mein können.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. September 2012)

650B hat doch einen anderen Federweg und andere Winkel?

Ich würde beim 26" solange es geht.

Ein längerer radstand muss nicht unweigelich bedeuten, dass das Teil weniger verspielt ist.
Es ist richtig, dass das E1 etwas an Körpereinsatz braucht um schnell ums Eck zu kommen.
Aber das Ding ist doch kein Flugzeugträger.


----------



## heizer1980 (13. September 2012)

Danke, also doch das 12`er Pro und wenn ich mich an das Klettern mit dem großen Federweg gewöhnt habe noch eine Van rein. Braucht ihr die Talas oft für den Uphill?
(Das war dann auch die letzte Frage!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vette08 (13. September 2012)

Ich benutze die Absenkfunktion an meiner 160er Talas (allerdings an einem X1) nur zum Einladen ins Auto  ...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. September 2012)

Ab 20% senk ich manchmal ab.
Vorher sicher nicht notwendig.
Ab 25% steig ich allerdings auch ab 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## heizer1980 (13. September 2012)

Bei 20% bin ich schon an meinen Grenzen, dann brauch ich auch nicht mehr absenken und kann schonmal gemütlich absteigen. In dem Fall bin also ich das limitierende Glied in der Kette. Das Potenzial des E1 werde ich die nächste Zeit ohnehin nicht ausfahren können, auch im Downhill nicht. Wenn dieses "will haben" nicht wär ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. September 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Danke, also doch das 12`er Pro und wenn ich mich an das Klettern mit dem großen Federweg gewöhnt habe noch eine Van rein. Braucht ihr die Talas oft für den Uphill?
> (Das war dann auch die letzte Frage!)



Ich habe gar keine Absenkung, und habe sie noch nie vermisst.
bei dem Abstand zwischen Tretlager und Vorderradnabe braucht man die sowieso nicht.
Wieso denkst du, dass man bei mehr Federweg eher eine Absenkung braucht?

PS: Mal die Nachfrage nach Absenkfunktionen in den USA verfolgt?
Dort wollen die meisten Biker sowas nicht.
Verkauft sich nur in Europa gut weil das Marketing besser gearbeitet hat.


----------



## heizer1980 (13. September 2012)

Ich dachte, bei soviel FW in Verbindung mit dem krzen Vorbau hätte ich nicht genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad und es würde anfangen den Bodenkontakt zu verlieren. Mit der Absenkung könnte mann da schonmal etwas gegenarbeiten oder nicht?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. September 2012)

Das Vorderrad ist soweit "vor dir" unterwegs, da kommt bei durchschnittlicher Fahrtechnik schon kein Rad mehr hoch.


----------



## ernieball73 (13. September 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ab 20% senk ich manchmal ab.
> Vorher sicher nicht notwendig.
> Ab 25% steig ich allerdings auch ab ;-)
> 
> ...



sehe ich genauso ! bei uns hier in der Gegend( Eifel) komme ich sehr gut die meisten Berge ohne Absenkung hoch , nur wenns fies steil ist , dann finde ich die Funktion richtig gut und ist schon hilfreich...


----------



## Maledivo (13. September 2012)

Hi,

es ist vollbracht, habe mir heute einen R.C1 FS bei Matthias (nochmals Danke für tollen Service) abgeholt.

Fotos folgen noch.


----------



## grosser (13. September 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Danke, also doch das 12`er Pro und wenn ich mich an das Klettern mit dem großen Federweg gewöhnt habe noch eine Van rein. Braucht ihr die Talas oft für den Uphill?
> (Das war dann auch die letzte Frage!)



Ich werde nach den Dolomiten meine 36er Talas auf Float umbauen!
Die Absenkung hatte ich einmal benutzt und die braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (13. September 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Ich werde nach den Dolomiten meine 36er Talas auf Float umbauen!
> Die Absenkung hatte ich einmal benutzt und die braucht kein Mensch.



Bist du mit der performance deiner 36 luftgabel zufrieden? Wie siehst du das abtauchproblem?
Ist eine 36er luftgabel besser als eine 32er in puncto ansprechen usw?

Gruss tom


----------



## grosser (13. September 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Bist du mit der performance deiner 36 luftgabel zufrieden? Wie siehst du das abtauchproblem?
> Ist eine 36er luftgabel besser als eine 32er in puncto ansprechen usw?
> 
> Gruss tom



Ja, nur für den Service-Preis der Gabel bekomme ich eine Float-Einheit und die kann man selbst warten. Abtauchproblem --> es ist ein RLC und das regel ich über die Druckstufe. Eine 32 sollte eigentlich besser ansprechen, meine Gabel arbeitet mit Motoröl und SKF Sichtungen und ich kann mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## TOM4 (13. September 2012)

Aha, ich dachte auf grund des größeren volumens einer 36er ist sie sensibler als eine 32er.

Ich denk ich werd meine revelation im winter mal einem "motorölservice" unterziehen und dann mal weitersehen - ich bin halt bzgl. des gewichts einer 36er stahlgabel noch sehr hin und hergerissen - sind ja dann doch ~650gramm mehrgewicht (jetzt 1750 und 36er stahlgabel (fox oder lyrik) ~2400)


----------



## grosser (13. September 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Aha, ich dachte auf grund des größeren volumens einer 36er ist sie sensibler als eine 32er.
> 
> Ich denk ich werd meine revelation im winter mal einem "motorölservice" unterziehen und dann mal weitersehen - ich bin halt bzgl. des gewichts einer 36er stahlgabel noch sehr hin und hergerissen - sind ja dann doch ~650gramm mehrgewicht (jetzt 1750 und 36er stahlgabel (fox oder lyrik) ~2400)



Ja, das ist leider der Unterschied zwischen einer Gabel und einem Gäbelchen!


----------



## noie95 (14. September 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Ja, das ist leider der Unterschied zwischen einer Gabel und einem Gäbelchen!


----------



## luxaltera (14. September 2012)

Auf diesem Wege nochmals großen dank an RockyRider66 für den Push Tip.
Hab meinen rp2 heute zurückbekommen und bin super zufrieden! Butterweich und propedal macht auf einmal fühlbaren Unterschied. Vielleicht muss ich es nun doch noch gebrauchen...  hab also nun auch den großen airsleeve drauf und das macht auch einen signifikanten Unterschied.
TF Tuned Shox haben auch sehr gut kommuniziert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (14. September 2012)

Was hat da der Spaß gekostet?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. September 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Auf diesem Wege nochmals großen dank an RockyRider66 für den Push Tip.
> Hab meinen rp2 heute zurückbekommen und bin super zufrieden! Butterweich und propedal macht auf einmal fühlbaren Unterschied. Vielleicht muss ich es nun doch noch gebrauchen...  hab also nun auch den großen airsleeve drauf und das macht auch einen signifikanten Unterschied.
> TF Tuned Shox haben auch sehr gut kommuniziert...


----------



## at021971 (14. September 2012)

Ein kurzes Review zu den neuen Bikes: http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2012/09/12/eurobike-neues-von-rotwild/ Im Fokus natürlich die 29" und 650b Modelle.


----------



## ScottRog69 (15. September 2012)

Ahoi,

habs getan und nen Weißhirsch bestellt! 
Mein Händler besorgt mir noch ein weißes E1. Entweder in Pro, Edition oder als  Mix austattung. Je nachdem was verfügbar ist. Auf alle Fälle noch mit 26Z. Ich bin gespannt...  

Bilder folgen sofern es auf dem Hof steht.....


----------



## Alex476 (15. September 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> habs getan und nen Weißhisrsch bestellt!
> Mein Händler besorgt mir noch ein weißes E1. Entweder in Pro, Edition oder als Mix austattung. Je nachdem was verfügbar ist. Auf alle Fälle noch mit 26Z. Ich bin gespannt...
> ...


 Bin ein wenig neidisch


----------



## heizer1980 (15. September 2012)

Ich auch. Werde mich wohl mit Grün anfreunden müssen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (15. September 2012)

Nunja, man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben... noch, habe ich es nicht! ;/ Abwarten und "Jagatee" trinken....


----------



## ernieball73 (15. September 2012)

Glückwunsch ! Wo bestellt ?
Gr M wärs oder?! Also L und XL 2012 in  weiß is aus, nach meiner letzten info von meinem Händler( Matthias Schaltwerk Cochem) klasse Laden übrigens  soll keine Werbung sein ! 

Viel spassssss damit !!


----------



## ScottRog69 (15. September 2012)

http://www.radsport360.de/

Allerdings kein Versand.


----------



## ScottRog69 (15. September 2012)

Gerade entdeckt... für ein 2008ér / 2009ér Modell bisserl dreist oder.... ?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rotwild-Endu...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2a22b7bf41


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (15. September 2012)

Warum, das ist neu und rund 30% unter dem damaligen Listenpreis. Ein bisschen mehr gibt es dann vieleicht bei der Verhandlung. Also viel mehr wird da für den Händler nicht mehr drin sein, wenn er auch noch was verdienen will.

Ich glaube unsere Sicht auf die Preise ist durch Schalterwerk Bikes und Fun-Corner ein wenig verzerrt. Schalterwerkbikes bietet aktuelle Modelle zu Preisen an, die man bei anderen Händlern sonst nur für Vorjahresmodelle oder Vorordern bekommt. Ob sich Rotwild damit, wenn sie das dulden und nicht erfolgreich unterbinden, langfristige ein Gefallen tut, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Versuchen tun sie es ja, aber wie man das erfolgreich macht, sieht man bei Specialized. Und die Bikes verkaufen sich trotzdem und in größeren Stückzahlen als Rotwild.


----------



## TOM4 (15. September 2012)

Naja, speci ist aber auch ein globalplayer und da ists wahrscheinlich egal, das ich den einen oder anderen händler verliere! Da gibt's dann gleich den nächsten händler, der nur darauf wartet speci händler zu werden! 

Und bei rotwild sind die preise ja auch nicht gerade cube oder ähnliche marken preisniveau. 
Daher ist man denk ich mit einem rotwild doch noch nicht im massenwarensegment und wenn die div. Händler noch was verdienen und ich auch dadurch noch ein qualitativ hochwertiges bike mit guten kundenservice bekomme, dann solls mir sehr recht sein!
Und wie man kunden durch nicht vorhandenen onlineshop verliert, hat ja sehr schön eine große elektromarktkette vorgezeigt! (Ich bin doch nicht blöd!)


----------



## fruchtmoose (17. September 2012)

-


----------



## ScottRog69 (17. September 2012)

Hi Fruchtmoose!! 

Ja also, da hier sonst keiner die Backen aufmacht... begrüße und beglückwünsche ich Dich zur Aufnahme in den Kreis der "pinkenen" Rotwild Ritter!!! (Wer sich den Quatsch ausgedacht hat... gehört gesteinigt). 
Sehr schönes Bike, fein aufgebaut! Hoffe du wirst lange Spaß daran haben und es nicht gleich zu klump fahren: Dann brauchst Du eher ein Lapierre Dh Custom.  

Hoffe das ich die Tage auch mein E1 bekomme. Allerdings baue ich es mir mehr "Touren Lastig" und als eisernens Trianigsstreitroß auf! Denke,  Parkeinsätze wird es bei mir eher nur 4 - 6  mal im Jahr geben. (Wobei, Lac Blanc ist der Hammer). Wenn ich es habe und es fertig ist...  werde ich es hier auch Posten! 

Bin dann quasi eine Scott-/Rotwildschwu.... *Muharhar*. 

take care und allseits gute Fahrt miteinand....

der Rog.


----------



## grosser (17. September 2012)

@ fruchtmoose
Super Bike!

Da kann ich mit dem Federweg leider nicht mit halten!
Ich habe meinem X1 eine 2fach Kefü von ethirteen und eine versenkbare Sattelstütze  gegönnt! Aktuell 13,76Kg Gesamtgewicht. 
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1216923]
	
[/URL]
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1216924]
	
[/URL]


----------



## TOM4 (18. September 2012)

Hallo,

Dann will ich auch mein x1 mal wieder herzeigen - neuer lrs + mkII hinten (neue xtr bremse kommt noch im herbst (die vordere liegt schon hier) + bau ich eventuell die gabel auf coil um, oder ich warte auf die neuen 34er gabeln)

So wie's da steht 13,22kg


----------



## ScottRog69 (18. September 2012)

Auch sehr nice... Das Rotwild Design ist einfach schön. Am grausigsten finde ich die Lacksätze von Ghost, Merida und Cannondale. 
Mein Scott ist mir zu schwarz und Trist mittlerweile.... 

Da schafft Rotwild den optischen Spagat zwischen Design und understatement ganz gut. 

So, mein E1 ist beim Händler, meine Brocken habe ich hier.... 
morgen habe ich halbtags Urlaub und spätestens Donnerstag habe ich das Dingens fertig. Geilomat...


----------



## Orakel (18. September 2012)

...und Bilder


----------



## fruchtmoose (18. September 2012)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (20. September 2012)

Hi zusammen,
Hab mal ein paar fragen an die alpencrosser unter euch und zwar möchte ich nächstes jahr einen alp x machen.
Wann sollte ich mit dem planen/organisieren beginnen (werd wahrscheinlich, da mein erster alp x, mit einem guide/anbieter das ganze machen)
Welche lektüre/karten könnt ihr empfehlen - jetzt kommt ja die dunkle jahreszeit und da hab ich dann zeit zum lesen!
Welche routen könnt ihr für den ersten empfehlen - sollte so mittlere schwierigkeit sein - ein bisschen luft zum panorama geniesen sollte ich noch haben!
Wie habt ihr das mit dem gepäck gelöst? Am körper - koffertransport,...?

vielen dank
Tom

P.s. Ich hoffe das ist nicht zu rotwildritter offtopic! Werd ja das ganze mit meinem x1 machen


----------



## jmr-biking (20. September 2012)

Wenn du mit einem Anbieter/Guide unterwegs bist, dann brauchst du dich um nix zu kümmern. Solltest nur zeitgerecht anfangen zu trainieren, damit du deine mittlere Schwierigkeit auch schaffst und das Panorama auch genießen kannst. Ich war jetzt 2mal mit Ulp über die Alpen. Einmal klassisch:Tegernsee-Gardasee und einmal Garmisch-St. Mortiz. Dieses Jahr bin ich selfguided fast bis an den Gardasee gekommen. Leider durch Unfall auf der vorletzten Etappe abgebrochen. Gepäcktransport haben wir mit "Besenwagenfahrer" selbst organisiert. Die Route wurde von einem Anbieter nach unseren Wünschen geplant und die Pensionen ebenfalls vorgebucht.
Bei den meisten Anbietern kommen die Info`s der Touren im Winter raus. Dann solltest du auch schon frühzeitig buchen. Wenn du später buchst, dann könnte deine Wunschroute/Zeitraum schon ausgeucht sein. Alle weiteren Info`s bzgl. Routen-Info`s, Training, Gepäck, Packliste usw. bekommst du dann vom Anbieter per Post. So war es jedenfalls bei Ulp und Bergbiken.


----------



## jmr-biking (20. September 2012)

Karten: Kompass oder besser Freytag & Berndt. 
Bücher: Uli Stanciu-Traumtouren Transalp. 
Planung der Routen: www.bike-gps.com - Uli Stanciu`s Portal für Alpencrosser gibt eine guten Überblick was geht.


----------



## TOM4 (20. September 2012)

Ja vielen dank - das ist ja super einen so fachkundigen ritter in unserer runde zu haben - dann werd ich mir mal deine div. Links ansehen und trainieren, trainieren, trainieren!

Gruss tom


----------



## Snowman_NA (20. September 2012)

Also ich hab dieses Jahr einen Alp-X mit Fahrtwind gemacht und bin die 2B gefahren.
War alles super organisiert und landschaftlich sehr schön!

Würde auf jeden Fall wieder mit Fahrtwind fahren...


----------



## at021971 (20. September 2012)

Wir haben bisher die Alpen viermal Ã¼berquert. Alle AlpX haben wir selber in die Hand genommen. Die ersten zwei Mal in 2002 und 2004 haben wir uns am Buch Traumtouren Transalp von Uli Stanciu orientiert und die Strecke weitestgehend mit dem dort enthaltenen Tourenplaner erstellt. Vom diesem Buch gibt es seit diesem Jahr eine ergÃ¤nzende Version mit zusÃ¤tzlichen neuen StreckenfÃ¼hrungen, so wie sie auch auf www.bike-gps.com planbar sind. Angeboten wird eine gÃ¼nstige Version (~50 EUR) mit dem Tourenplaner, wo aber die GPS-Tracks der selber geplanten Touren von der o.g. Seite gekauft werden mÃ¼ssen und eine teure Version des Buchs (~170 EUR), wo der Preis fÃ¼r die Touren (GPS-Track, digitaler Kartenauschnitt, Satellitenbild und Roadbook) beinhaltet ist.

Im Jahr 2002 (7 Etappen / 450 km / 11.500 hm / 63 h) sind wir noch nach dem Roadbook gefahren, das der Tourenplaner zur VerfÃ¼gung stellt. Orientiert haben wir uns unterwegs anhand der zur StreckenfÃ¼hrung passenden Kompass Karten. 

Im Jahr 2004 (8 Etappen / 620 km / 13.000 hm / 77 h) haben wir den nÃ¤chsten technologischen Schritt gemacht und sind mit einem Garmin FourTrex GSP anstatt Roadbook gefahren. FÃ¼r das Planen des AlpX haben wir wieder den Tourenplaner aus dem oben genannten Buch bemÃ¼ht, diesmal aber die Strecke von www.bike-gps.com als GPS-Track gekauft. Die QualitÃ¤t der Daten war damals befriedigend, d.h. die Tracks schienen nicht nachgearbeitet gewesen zu sein, sondern mehr oder weniger 1:1 aus der Aufzeichnung eines GPS GerÃ¤tes entnommen worden zu sein. Das hat das ein oder andere Mal MÃ¼he gemacht, den geplanten Track zu finden, da diese GPS-Aufzeichnung manchmal recht ungenau war. Insgesamt muss man aber sagen, dass der Einsatz des GPS-GerÃ¤tes eine extreme Vereinfachung war, da so ein viel flÃ¼ssigeres Fahren mÃ¶glich wurde. Als Backup hatten wir verschiedene Kompasskarten dabei.

Den AlpX 2009 (8 Etappen / 520 km / 16.500 hm / 80 h) habe wir uns erst fÃ¼r die PÃ¤sse, die wird Ã¼berqueren wollten, entschieden und dann die Strecke vollstÃ¤ndig selber geplant. Grobe Anregungen fÃ¼r die StreckenfÃ¼hrung zwischen den PÃ¤ssen habe ich mir dazu aber anhand von GPS-Tracks aus verschiedenen Tourenportalen geholt. Die Streckenplanung selber habe ich mangels routingfÃ¤higer Karten hÃ¤ndisch in MapSource gemacht und anschlieÃend in Google Earth verifiziert und ggf. korrigiert. Als GPS GerÃ¤te kamen diesmal ein Garmin Edge 705 und eine Garmin Oregon 400 zu Einsatz. Als Backup hatten wir wieder verschiedene Kompasskarten dabei. Das Oregon Display bot aber genÃ¼gend AuflÃ¶sung, so dass damit auch eine Orientierung ohne Karten mÃ¶glich ist. So wÃ¤ren Karten eigentlich verzichtbar, wenn man nicht gÃ¤nzlich von seiner vorgeplanten Route abweichen mÃ¶chte.

Im Jahr 2010 (1 Etappe / 380 km / 2.300 hm / 22 Â½ h) haben wir es prinzipiell wie das Jahr zuvor gemacht, nur das sie Herausforderung weniger die Strecke war, sondern die Zeitvorgabe von einen Tag als nonstop AlpX. Somit war die StreckenfÃ¼hrung mehr oder weniger vorgegeben und simpel, wurde aber auch eigenhÃ¤ndig mit MapSource und Google Earth ausgearbeitet. Diesmal haben wir primÃ¤r wegen des einfachen und bei der notwendigen Aufzeichnungsdauer unabdingbaren Batteriewechsels, einen Oregon 400 und einen Oregon 550 verwendet.

In den Jahren 2002, 2004 und 2009 haben wir die komplette AusrÃ¼stung (10 â 12 kg) fÃ¼r die AlpX-Woche immer am Mann mitgefÃ¼hrt. Ãbernachtet haben wir grundsÃ¤tzlich im Tal und in Hotels. Die AusrÃ¼stung war recht schwer, weil wir neben der Bike- auch Zivilkleidung auch viel Elektronik (Kameras, Handys, GPS, Licht samt LadegrÃ¤ten) mitgefÃ¼hrt haben. Anregungen fÃ¼r die Packliste habe wir aus BÃ¼chern, dem Internet und diese dann um die eigenen BedÃ¼rfnisse ergÃ¤nzt. FÃ¼r den âAlpX in one Dayâ 2010 habe wir uns auf TagesgepÃ¤ck plus Nahrung fÃ¼r 24 h, d.h. 4 - 5 kg beschrÃ¤nkt.

Ob man einen AlpX auf eigene Faust angeht oder sich einer gefÃ¼hrten Tour anschlieÃt sollte man nach seinen Vorlieben entscheiden. Die gefÃ¼hrt Tour ist halt bequemer. Man muss sich nicht um die Planung kÃ¼mmern. Das GepÃ¤ck wird transportiert. Zudem wird es ein Gruppenerlebnis inklusive allen gruppendynamischen Komplikationen geboten. Der Weg ist bekannt und entsprechend der LeistungsfÃ¤higkeit der Gruppe ausgewÃ¤hlt und verhindert so unliebsame Ãberraschung. Es sind halt mehr oder weniger mehrere MTB Tagestouren am StÃ¼ck. Machst Du es hingegen auf eigene Faust ist es abenteuerlicher. Dabei fÃ¤Ã¤lt halt die Bequemlichkeiten bei der Planung und Unterwegs weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (20. September 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> Hab mal ein paar fragen an die alpencrosser unter euch und zwar möchte ich nächstes jahr einen alp x machen.
> Wann sollte ich mit dem planen/organisieren beginnen (werd wahrscheinlich, da mein erster alp x, mit einem guide/anbieter das ganze machen)
> Welche lektüre/karten könnt ihr empfehlen - jetzt kommt ja die dunkle jahreszeit und da hab ich dann zeit zum lesen!
> ...



HI,

also ich bin inzwischen 3 mal mit Bike-Alpin gefahren, und kann´s nur empfehlen.

Gepäcktransport, super Guides und (auch nach Wunsch) super Trails
Meinen ersten Alp-X hatte ich über 3 Tage vom Tegernsee bis Sterzing gemacht. Fand das damals gut, um sich mal ein Bild zu machen, was auf einen zukommt. Allerdings ist es so, dass eine solche bunte Truppe im Grunde genommen da erst richtig zusammen gepasst hat, und dann war schon wieder Ende. 
Also wenn´s die Fitness zulässt wäre eine längere Geschichte schon besser. (aber nachher ist man immer schlauer!) 

Die haben übrigens schon ihre Touren für das nächste Jahr im Netz. Wahrscheinlich mache ich dann dort auch nochmal eine mit. Vermutlich der Klassiker Oberstdorf - Gardasee (gibts dort als Zwei-Level-Tour, ist vielleicht auch nicht schlecht für den Start, dann kannst du jeden Tag wählen, ob es hart  oder richtig hart  wird.)

Gruß Dirk


----------



## TOM4 (20. September 2012)

Vielen dank für eure ausführlichen berichte!
Also da ich wirklich null plan hab, was schön ist (strecken/passmässig) usw. werd ich wahrscheinlich trotzdem auf einen anbieter zurückgreifen.

Gruss tom


----------



## ScottRog69 (20. September 2012)

Hi @ all!

Sooo, nach Aufbau und der Pflege habe ich den Weißhirsch heute mal "artgerecht" in die Freiheit entlassen.... läuft alles wunderbar. Schaltung muss ich noch nachjustieren., evtl. einen Längeren Vorbau verbauen (bis 6cm gerade so lange für Tachoaufnahme), der Lenker scheint mir echt zu breit... evtl. noch ein 2cm Cutten und irgendwie schleift mein Fuß am Rahmenschutz der rechten Kettenstrebe. Aber mein Cleats lassen keinerlei nach "Außenstellung" mehr zu. Hm mal sehen wie sich das lösen lässt. Gewicht mit Pedalen und Tacho: 13,9Kg. (Gefühlte 16...  ). Vom Fahren her kein Vergleich zu meiner Carbon Leichtbau Möhre! Sehr Komfortabel... aber schwer im Antritt und bei der Beschleunigung. V-Max... keien Ahnung. Mal sehen wie lange ich damit "rumtoure"...  Der 2.4 Fat Albert samt XRC 1550 hauen doch ordentlich rein. Freue mich jetzt schon, auf die erste Tour mit Weibi und ihrem C1. Da kacke ich sicherlich sowas von ab... 

Bilder sind leider nur auf die Schnelle mit dem Handy entstanden. 
Liebe Grüße

Rog.


----------



## Vette08 (20. September 2012)

Schönes Bike ! 13,9 kg ist doch ein Top-Wert für ein Enduro! Mein X1 liegt sogar leicht darüber... 

Nur warum nutzt Du lediglich 50% Deines FW?


----------



## ScottRog69 (20. September 2012)

Vette08 schrieb:


> Schönes Bike ! 13,9 kg ist doch ein Top-Wert für ein Enduro! Mein X1 liegt sogar leicht darüber...
> 
> Nur warum nutzt Du lediglich 50% Deines FW?




I hoans noch nit korrekt eingestellt... muss sich erst einlaufen der Dämpfer und die Forke.


----------



## Vette08 (20. September 2012)

War mir schon klar, dass Du Gabel und Dämpfer noch einstellen musst! Wird wahrscheinlich auch ein paar km dauern ...  
 @ScottRog69:
Ob das mit Deiner Dropbox funktioniert weiß ich nicht. Lad die Bilder doch einfach auf IBC hoch und füge den Link (neben den Bildern) ein. Funktioniert bei mir immer einwandfrei!


----------



## 2014macHartmann (20. September 2012)

und wieder zwei GEILE MTBs *sabber*


----------



## pelue67 (21. September 2012)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir sagen, ob in das R.C1 FS (2011er) 2,4" Reifen passen? Fat Albert z.B.

Ich weiß, die effektive Breite schwankt ziemlich, würde aber gerne was breiteres fahren (aktuell: Nobby Nic und Fat Albert in 2,25").

Laufräder müsste ich dann wechseln. Sind DT-Swiss X1800, welche eine zu geringe Maulweite haben.

Danke!


----------



## Kiefer (21. September 2012)

pelue67 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnt ihr mir sagen, ob in das R.C1 FS (2011er) 2,4" Reifen passen? Fat Albert z.B.
> 
> ...



Hallo

X-King 2.4 hatte ich schon drauf.
Die fallen aber auch relativ schmal aus.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## 0624ts (21. September 2012)

pelue67 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnt ihr mir sagen, ob in das R.C1 FS (2011er) 2,4" Reifen passen? Fat Albert z.B.
> 
> ...



In mein C1 HT hatte ich in diesem Jahr für den AlpenX die MountainKing II in 2.4 Protection drauf.  War die richtige Entscheidung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pelue67 (21. September 2012)

Danke euch! Dann kann man 2,4, Conti's ruhig mit der schmalen DT-Swiss-Felge kombinieren!?


----------



## TOM4 (22. September 2012)

pelue67 schrieb:


> Danke euch! Dann kann man 2,4, Conti's ruhig mit der schmalen DT-Swiss-Felge kombinieren!?



Kannst du - hat aber eher wenig sinn - denn die reifenbreite kann sich ja nur auf der passenden felge "ausbreiten" - du kannst dann mit breiteren felgen auch weniger luftdruck fahren = mehr grip = der eigentliche sinn von breiteren reifen!


----------



## pelue67 (22. September 2012)

Danke, Tom. Für einen richtigen 2,4er (ca. 60mm) ist im R.C1 eh wenig Platz im Hinterbau.


----------



## ScottRog69 (22. September 2012)

Hm... er will auf 2,4 aufrüsten.. ich hätte lieber 2.10 drin! *GG*
Aber mal ernsthaft. Aktuell ist das E1 zum Touren noch ordentlich "anstrengend". Bin natürlich versaut von 27 Gang mit meinem leichten Scott. (2.10 Racing Ralph).

Liegt das "schwere Antreten und die maue Beschleunigung jetzt nur an den breiten Schlappen"? Oder auch am Gewicht des Bikes und der 2fach Kurbel? 

4Kg mehr können es doch nicht ausmachen? Rede hier nur von "geraden strecken und leichtem Bergauf". Nutzt Ihr das E1 auch für Touren jenseits der 40km. Stelle mir die Frage gerade deshalb weil wir nächstes Jahr in ÖS einen Bikeurlaub machen und ich noch nicht sicher bin welches Bike wir mitnehmen sollen. Scott Genius oder E1. 

Danke Rog.


----------



## prodigy (22. September 2012)

@ScottRog69
Jetzt stell Dich mal nicht so an 

So schwere Laufräder hast du doch gar nicht - 1550 Gramm bei dem DT Laufradsatz  plus 850 Gramm für den FatAlbert, da haben manche Tourenbikes mehr Gewicht an den Laufrädern.

RockyRider66 hat doch schon geschrieben, dass er damit alles fährt und aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass er nicht langsam mit seinem E1 unterwegs ist, was bestimmt noch mal 1-2 kg mehr wiegt wie Deines.

Vielleicht kommt es Dir auch nur so vor, dass Du "langsam" bist, weil Du nicht zu kurzen Sprints animiert wirst, durch das Enduro Fahrgefühl wie bei Deinem Genius.

Was ich an Deiner Stelle mal testen würde wäre den Spacerturm unter dem Vorbau zu entfernen. Zum einen sieht`s schlimm aus, zum anderen wirst Du mit einem tieferen Lenker und somit gebeugterer Sitzposition mehr Vortrieb generieren und auch mehr Druck auf Vorderrad bekommen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (22. September 2012)

Hm, wahrscheinlch hast Du recht... ist einfach ungewohnt für mich. 
Die Geometrie ist auch schon recht speziell. Aber ich muss sagen.. bin erstaunt. Wo ich seit gestern überall runtergfahren bin (Was ich mich vorher nicht getraut hatte). Vom 80cm. Mauersprung, Böschungen bis hin zu Außentreppen mit Podesten 20 Stufen und mehr) Gar kein Thema! Hammer was fette Reifen und großer Federweg einem ermöglichen. 

Ja, das mit dem Spacerturm kann stimmen. Da habe ich mich auf meinen Kumpel verlassen. Wie gesagt ein kleiner Vorbau das wenigstens der Tacho draufpasst +-6cm wird es auch noch werden. (Hat da wer ne Empfehlung, leicht und Stabil, wieviel Grad??) 


Danke Rog.


----------



## Orakel (22. September 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ein kleiner Vorbau das wenigstens der Tacho draufpasst +-6cm wird es auch noch werden. (Hat da wer ne Empfehlung, leicht und Stabil, wieviel Grad??)
> 
> Danke Rog.


bei mir ist der Syntace F149 60mm/6° in 31,8mm verbaut, hat die von dir genannten Eigenschaften, leicht UND stabil,und mein Garmin Edge 800 passt auf den Vorbau drauf
Kostenpunkt ca.70


----------



## at021971 (22. September 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> ...Aktuell ist das E1 zum Touren noch ordentlich "anstrengend". Bin natürlich versaut von 27 Gang mit meinem leichten Scott. (2.10 Racing Ralph).
> 
> Liegt das "schwere Antreten und die maue Beschleunigung jetzt nur an den breiten Schlappen"? Oder auch am Gewicht des Bikes und der 2fach Kurbel?
> 
> 4Kg mehr können es doch nicht ausmachen? Rede hier nur von "geraden strecken und leichtem Bergauf". Nutzt Ihr das E1 auch für Touren jenseits der 40km. Stelle mir die Frage gerade deshalb weil wir nächstes Jahr in ÖS einen Bikeurlaub machen und ich noch nicht sicher bin welches Bike wir mitnehmen sollen. Scott Genius oder E1...


 
Gehe mal davon aus, dass das schwere Antreten und die mäßige Beschleunigung zum mehr als 90% auf die Rad/Reifen-Kombination des R.E1 FS gehen. Dein Genius LRS dürfte mit den DT Swiss XRC 1250 (~ 1220 g), sehr leichten Schläuchen (Paar: ~ 180 g), und den 2,1" Racing Ralph (Paar: ~ 900 g) auf unter 2.300 g kommen. Der Tricon XR 1550 LRS (~ 1.590 g) mit schweren Schläuchen (Paar: ~ 410 g) und Fat Albert (Paar: ~ 1.560 g) dürfte es hingegen auf rund ~ 3.560 g bringen. Das sind Welten, die sich bei einem Vergleich oder nach einem Umstieg extrem bemerkbar machen.

Ich habe an meinem R.R2 FS, was etwas schwerer als Dein Genius ist, einen DT Swiss XR 1450 LRS (1.446 g) samt mittelschweren Schläuchen (Paar: 254 g) und mit 2,25" Racing Ralph (Paar: 945 g), der es auf etwas weniger als 2.650 g bringt. Am R.GT1 fahre ich hingegen eine Tricon XR 1550 LRS (1.590 g) mit 2,35" Nobby Nics (Paar: 1.232 g) und schweren Schläuchen (Paar: 407 g), der es so auf 3.230 g bringt. Steige ich vom R.GT1 auf das R.R2 FS um, ist es immer wieder erstaunlich wie leichtfüßig sich das Bike bewegen läßt. Beide Bikes sind dabei bis auf den LRS, Gable, Reifen, Sattel und Lenker gleich aufgebaut und unterscheiden sich im Gewicht um 1.625 g. Davon gehen allein 585 g auf den Laufradsatz.

Fazit: Nichts beeinflußt das Trägheits/Leichtigkeits-Gefühl, was eine Bike ausstrahlt mehr als Räder/Reifen/Schläuche. Wenn man Gewicht sparen will bringt es am meisten, wenn man es an der rotierenden Masse reduziert. Je weiter außen, desto effektiver. Dabei aber natürlich immer den Einsatzzeck im Auge behalten, denn der Genius LRS bringt z.B. am R.E1 FS gar nichts.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (22. September 2012)

Kann hier Thomas nur zustimmen, die rotierende Masse ist extrem wichtig, aber auch die Art des Reifens. Das habe ich selbst schon mehrfach ausprobiert, hier muss man wirklich wissen welchen Schwerpunkt man für sich selbst legt. Das Rahmengewicht ist da gar nicht so wichtig. Natürlich merkt man 4 Kilo, kein Thema, aber 500 gr. mehr an rotierende Masse sind wahrscheinlich nochmal die gleich Geschwindigkeitsbremse.

Habe auf meinem X2 vorne von NobbyNic auf Hans Dampf getauscht...  das sind 170 gr. mehr und auch vom Profil eine ganz andere Klasse. Die 170 gr. gehen wirklich schwerer zu treten und bergauf ist das durchaus spürbar. 
Aber auch bergab merke ich einen deutlichen Unterschied, der HansDampf hat einfach mehr Grip, egal welcher Untergrund vorherrscht. Ich lasse den drauf, denn bergab ist das ein wirklich gutes Gefühl...   bergauf muss ich halt mehr rödeln.

ScottRog...   du fährst jetzt einen FatAlbert und vorher einen 2,1 RacingRalph, das ist wie Tag und Nacht....   aus Spaß solltest du nur mal die Reifen der beiden Bikes tauschen, plötzlich würde dein E1 den Berg hoch um einiges besser gehen, den Berg runter hättest du Tränen in den Augen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (22. September 2012)

Jo Ihr beiden!!! Ihr seid meine "Bike Gurus" ).
Danke an Thomas und Bolzi... für die ausführliche Erläuterung! 
Leider bestätigt und bekräftigt der heutige Kurzritt auf unserer Hausstrecke (+-28)km um unsere Käffer durch Wald und Forst unsere Thesen der zu beschleunigenden Masse! ) 

Normal, fahre ich dort einen Schnitt von 22 - 24km/h.
Normal, fährt meine Frau mit Ihrem C1 in der Regel 10 - 15m oder mehr hinter mir. 
Normal, zählt meine Pulsuhr max 800 - 1000kalorien
Normal, liegt mein Durchschnittspuls bei um die 147 - 153 s/m
Normal, denke ich danach meistens an Sex aber...

Today:

Schnitt: 19,20km/h
Weibchen war heute zu 65% vor mir...
Pulsuhr sagt 1500 Kalorien
Durchschnittspuls 162 - 169s/m
Nur noch: ESSEN & Schlafen!!!! 

Bin total am Oarsch!  Aber das E1 ist sowas von geil.... das jeder Cen´t es bisher wert war. Freue mich schon auf Winterberg am 30.09. 

Liebe Grüße

Rog.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (22. September 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> ...
> Liegt das "schwere Antreten und die maue Beschleunigung jetzt nur an den breiten Schlappen"? Oder auch am Gewicht des Bikes und der 2fach Kurbel?



Ich denke es liegt einfach am Fahrwerk.
Wenn man die 180mm mit 80kg so einstellt, 
dass sie bei 1m drops gerade bis an den Anschlag gehen,
hat man halt ein relativ weiches Fahrwerk unter sich.

Antreten zu nem kleinen oder je nach Kraft auch größeren 
Sprint, kann man da getrost vergessen.
Die Kraft versackt voll in der Federung.
Selbst im normalen Wiegetritt wippt das Bike recht orderntlich.
Wenn ich berghoch fahre, dann meist im sitzen bei hoher Trittfrequenz.

Hin und wieder gehe ich zur Abwechslung mal in den Wiegetritt.
Aber bewusst ganz rund und ohne Lenkerzerren.

Was das Gewicht der Laufräder angeht. Lass dich da nicht
verückt machen, wenn du keine Marathons mit dem Ding fahren willst.

Höhenmeter kann man mit dem Bike aber trotzdem gut machen.
Hier auf der Alb sind's pro Tour schon mal 1500hm - 2000hm.

Auch beim WallisX, den ich dieses Jahr mit dem E1 gemacht habe ging es in den Bereich um 2000hm /Tag. Das geht, wenn man nicht versucht, bergauf an Hardtailfahrern dran zu bleiben. 


Bergrunter, ist das E1 ne Wucht. Da sammelt man so einige Überholer
der anderen Bergseite wieder auf  und deshalb liebe ich es.

Die Felgen des EX 1750 LRS harmonieren allerdings nicht so mit den
breiten Schlappen, und deswegen mache ich mir demnächst 
Spank Spike Evo 35 drauf und das sicher nicht um Gewicht zu sparen 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Bolzer1711 (22. September 2012)

Cool ScottRog 500 Kalorien mehr verbrannt...   ab jetzt machst du richtig Gewicht und bekommst dicke Waden  

Mit einem < 10 Kg Rad kann jeder den Berg hoch fahren...   aber alles reine Gewöhnungssache, in einem Jahr merkst du das nicht mehr. Bist halt nicht mehr der Erste oben auf dem Berg, aber immer entspannt..

Hin und zu steig ich mal aufs Rennrad, das ist mal ein Gefühl...


----------



## ScottRog69 (23. September 2012)

Anstelle des Rennrades, ist es das E10 geworden! 

Rog. > 3 Bandscheiben OP´s hinter sich hat.  

Ich sehe das entspannt... fahre mit dem Rad, mit dem ich Bock habe. Heute kaum Zeit nachher Aufbau Oldtimer Treffen bei uns...
ergo jetzt ne schnelle Runde aufs Scott. Das E10 darf grasen... 
morgen Abend fahren die Mädels.... da klinke ich mich mit der Enduro wieder ein! ) 

Happy Sunday Ritters.... 

Rog.


----------



## TOM4 (23. September 2012)

Hallo,

Kurze info bzgl. Reifen auf dem x1 und zwar hab ich ja jetzt hinten den mkII 2,4 (protection) drauf - (vorne rq 2,2) und ich muss nach 2 etwas längeren ausfahrten sagen, das diese kombi für mich das beste aus rollwiederstand und grip ist, das ich bis jetzt auf dem x1 gefahren bin!

Gruss tom


----------



## tillo7 (23. September 2012)

Gude ihr Rotwild-Ritter,

angefixt durch die zahlreichen Berichte seit den Olympischen Spielen, möchte ich gerne am eigenen Rad/ Leib erfahren, wie sich der Unterschied zwischen den bewährten 26 Zoll-Laufrädern und dem neuen Trend der 27,5 Zoll-Laufräder bemerkbar macht.

Ausgangspunkt:






[/url][/IMG]

Mein olles R.R 2 HT, welches zu den meisten Trainingskilometern auf allen Untergründen rund um den Feldberg herangezogen wird, bildet die Basis für den Selbstversuch. Ausgestattet ist das Rad mit Standardteilen: Ritchey WCS-Starrgabel, XTR Kurbel mit 44-32-22, Dura Ace Kassette 12-27, Magura Marta SL 160/160, Disc-Laufräder (XTR-Naben, 717er Mavic-Felgen, Sapim CX-Ray, 32Loch, 3fach gekreuzt) und Rocket Ron in 2.1. In obiger Konfiguration wiegt das Rad ca. 8kg. Die Laufräder sollten nach 9 Jahren treuem Dienst ausgetauscht werden und so kam mir die Idee es mal mit 27,5 Zoll zu probieren.

1. Begegnung oder die Verlobung:
Der Händler meines Vertrauens (www.cycleplanet.de in Mainz) hat für interessierte Kunden einen kompletten 27,5er Laufradsatz mit 2,25er Racing Ralph zum Testen da. Der Test verlief rein optisch sehr positiv. An der Vorderradgabel war noch ewig Platz und in den Hinterbau passte die Kombination ebenfalls locker rein. In der Seitenansicht erkennt nur der Kenner den Unterschied:





Ohne groß über mögliche Nachteile nachzudenken wurden die Laufräder in folgender Konfiguration bestellt: Acros .54-Naben, No Tubes Crest-Felge, Sapim CX Ray, 32 Loch, 3fach gekreuzt.

Mittlerweile kommen die ersten Zweifel auf: Wie wirkt sich die Erhöhung des Tretlagers durch die höheren Laufräder aus? Wird die Fuhre dadurch kippelig? Sind die Laufräder mit den längeren Speichen noch stabil genug um die Wurzel- und Steinfelder am Feldberg zu überstehen? Muss ausgerechnet ich so viel Kohle für neue Laufräder ausgeben, um so einen Schickimicki-Trend zu testen?

Weiter geht`s, wenn die Laufräder da sind. Also Torsten, ich will ja nicht hetzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (23. September 2012)

Interessanter Versuch. Bin gespannt wie dann der erste Fahrbericht aussehen wird. Das was ich bisher zu dem Thema gelesen habe, lassen keine negative Überraschungen erwarten zumal viele 26" Hardtails sich auf 650b umbauen lassen.

Kannst Dir ja das Warten ein wenig mit Erfahrungen anderer verkürzen. Dieser hier hat versucht alle drei Größen in der Praxis zu vergleichen. http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2012/05/31/26-zoll-650b-29er-formatvergleich-im-praxistest/


----------



## Orakel (23. September 2012)

schöner selbstversuch, ABER, die probortionen von Rahmen zu den Laufrädern passen für meinen Geschmack nimmer.


----------



## Andreas S. (23. September 2012)

eventuell würde ein weiße Gabel sowie ein weißes Cockpit optisch alles etwas entschärfen.


----------



## Maledivo (23. September 2012)

Hi

nach 12 Jahren 10 Tkm mit Hardtail (letzte 2 Jahren mit 5 Tkm) ist Zeit "über"reif für einen Wechsel.

Heute könnte ich mit dem C1 austesten, bin richtig zufrieden. 

Eine große Umstellung besonders bei anspruchvolle Trails, nach mehrmals probieren kenne ich das Eigenschaft des Fully´s immer besser.

Muss nur noch den Dämpfer etwas härter einstellen.

Es macht mit Fully mehr Spaß, auch wenn bei Uphill etwas anstrengender ist, mein Hardtail hat 2,5 kg weniger gewogen .


----------



## garbel (23. September 2012)

tillo7 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile kommen die ersten Zweifel auf: Wie wirkt sich die Erhöhung des Tretlagers durch die höheren Laufräder aus? Wird die Fuhre dadurch kippelig? Sind die Laufräder mit den längeren Speichen noch stabil genug um die Wurzel- und Steinfelder am Feldberg zu überstehen?



Bleib ma aufm Teppich, der Durchmesser (am Reifensitz) beträgt gerade mal 25 mm mehr als bei 26" MTB (559 <-> 584 mm)

Entspann dich, fahr ein paar Runden und dann FAKTEN bitte und kein spekulatives Rumgeheule. Eins kann ich dir aber jetzt schon verraten: Die Laufräder werden _nicht_ kollabieren, es wird keine Verschiebung des Raum-Zeit-Kontinuums stattfinden und du fällst auch in kein Wurmloch.


----------



## jmr-biking (24. September 2012)

Super tillo7! 

Endlich mal einer, der das testet. Die Idee mit den 650b Laufrädern in meinem R.R2 HT schwirrt mir auch schon länger im Kopf rum. Jetzt weiß ich schon mal, dass sie ins Bike passen. Ich bin mal gespannt auf deinen Fahrbericht. Je nachdem werde ich dann im Winter auch mal umrüsten. Ich warte aber noch, bis es mehr Teile auf dem Markt gibt. 

Im Vordergrund steht erst mal die Funktion. Optik ist erst mal zweitrangig. Ob weiß oder schwarz ist ja geschmacklich jedem sebst überlassen.


----------



## morei (24. September 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kurze info bzgl. Reifen auf dem x1 und zwar hab ich ja jetzt hinten den mkII 2,4 (protection) drauf - (vorne rq 2,2) und ich muss nach 2 etwas längeren ausfahrten sagen, das diese kombi für mich das beste aus rollwiederstand und grip ist, das ich bis jetzt auf dem x1 gefahren bin!
> 
> Gruss tom



Hi Tom,

auf was für ne Felge fährst du den 2,4 MK?

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## TOM4 (24. September 2012)

morei schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> auf was für ne Felge fährst du den 2,4 MK?
> 
> ...



Hi moritz,

Wtb frequenzy i23 

Gruss tom


----------



## prodigy (24. September 2012)

ein erster Fahrbericht zum E1 650B Enduro
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=600633



> 650b Enduro
> Mit dem neuen 650b Enduro von Rotwild ging es hoch hinaus. Via Gondel gelangten wir zum Ausgangspunkt unserer Tour, dem Rothorn-Gipfel. Von dort aus folgten wir einem abwechslungsreichen Trail bis hinunter nach Lenzerheide. Auf dem teilweise verblockten und teils sehr schnellen Trail zeichneten sich alle Facetten des Rotwilds und auch der 650b-Laufräder ab. Auch wenn das Rotwild als solches nicht ganz überzeugen konnte, so steht eins in jedem Fall fest - 650b-Laufräder sind 26"-Laufrädern in Sachen Überrollverhalten konkurrenzlos überlegen.
> Rotwild E.1 650b 2013
> Dass Rotwilds Enduro-Bike E.1 ein voller Erfolg ist und mit besten Fahreigenschaften zu überzeugen weiß, ist längst kein Geheimnis mehr. Umso spannender war es, das beliebte E.1 in der für 2013 vorgestellten 650b-Version Probe zu fahren. Der Rahmen erhielt nicht nur in Sachen Optik einige Modifikationen gegenüber dem 26"-E.1, auch die Geometrie wurde überarbeitet. Schon auf den ersten Metern machte sich der etwas lang geratene Hinterbau bemerkbar, welcher trotz der größeren Laufräder deutlich kürzer gehalten werden könnte. Auch der scheinbar degressive Hinterbau blieb nicht unbemerkt - er versackte gerne einmal im Federweg [dies könnte jedoch auch mit dem verbauten Fox Dämpfer in Verbindung gebracht werden, da dieser scheinbar nicht auf das E.1 abgestimmt war].
> ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. September 2012)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast dir da ein schickes Bike aufgebaut!

Ich würde dir alerdings einen Rockring empfehlen, das Tretlager ist tief.
So sieht das nach 6 Touren am Gardasee aus:




Über deine schicken Laufräder habe ich schon oft nachgedacht, aber am Gardasee war ich froh keine zu haben, also halte sie in Ehren...





Ansonsten kann ich euch das Festival nur wärmstens empfehlen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fruchtmoose (25. September 2012)

-


----------



## ScottRog69 (25. September 2012)

Ähem Moosiii... ich glaube du hast gepennt... Schau mal 3 Seiten vorher (Page220)... 

Bin jetzt auch ein Ritter...höhö... bereits 170km abgespult auf den abendlichen Heimstrecken! 

LG Roger

P.S. Ich mag Pink! 
P.P.S. Ich mag auch die Jungens und Mädels von der anderen Seite
P.P.P.S Ich bin Öko! Rettet den Wald, esst mehr Biber!


----------



## Vincy (25. September 2012)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Gibt es für das E1 (2011) einen passenden Coil Dämpfer?
> Im 2012 Modell sind ja die Coil Dämpfer von Fox ("falsch herum") verbaut, geht das auch beim Modell aus 2011?


 
Beim 2011er Modell passt kein Coil rein, da ist unten zu wenig Platz (Sitzrohr/Unterrohr).


----------



## fruchtmoose (25. September 2012)

-


----------



## heizer1980 (25. September 2012)

Ich hoffe mal, keine vier Wochen. Habe gesündigt und mir ein 2013 er E1 in Pro bestellt.  Auch wenn die 2012 er Modelle grundsätzlich ein besseres P/L Verhältnis haben.


----------



## abi_1984 (25. September 2012)

Hier was Schönes zum Anschauen für alle E1-Fahrer und solche die es werden wollen.
Sitze hier gerade mit schweissnassen Fingern und frage mich, wie man so  fahren lernt...

Martin Schüller in Vancouver


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. September 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Beim 2011er Modell passt kein Coil rein, da ist unten zu wenig Platz (Sitzrohr/Unterrohr).



Ja du hast im Prinzip Recht.
Ich arbeite aber an einem DHX 5.0 mit getrenntem Ausgleichsbehälter.
Voraussetzung ist aber, dass die Feder so kurz ist, dass sie über der Schelle vom Umwerfer endet (bzw. der Federteller)


----------



## Orakel (26. September 2012)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Hier was Schönes zum Anschauen für alle E1-Fahrer und solche die es werden wollen.
> Sitze hier gerade mit schweissnassen Fingern und frage mich, wie man so  fahren lernt...
> 
> Martin Schüller in Vancouver


sauber.
Erstaunlich wie schnell der Bub mit der grauen Short und dem roten T-Shirt ist, kennt sich wohl aus im Wald


----------



## TOM4 (26. September 2012)

@Orakel: wie siehts denn mit einem "erfahrungsbericht" bzgl. deines neuen topeak sattels aus?
Passt er dir? Welche breite hast du?

Neugirig ich bin!

Danke und gruß
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fruchtmoose (26. September 2012)

-


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. September 2012)

@fruchtmoose:
Das kann aber noch dauern.
Je schwerer der Fahrer, desto härter und länger die Feder, desto weniger Aussicht auf Erfolg.


----------



## Orakel (26. September 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> @_Orakel_: wie siehts denn mit einem "erfahrungsbericht" bzgl. deines neuen topeak sattels aus?
> Passt er dir? Welche breite hast du?
> 
> Neugirig ich bin!
> ...


Servus TOM4, in bezug zu meinem vorherrigen Sattel (Sqlab 611 in 13cm) der bis dahin der beste war den mein Popes zum spüren bekommen hat, schlägt sich der Ergon genau sogut, nach 100km (breite L), keine Druckstellen, ich komme schnell hinter den Sattel wenn es sein muss (jetzt weniger der fall durch die LEV) an der Verarbeitung gibt es bis jetzt nichts zumänkeln.Fazit bis jetzt Top 
Das 2013er Modell gibt es in 3Gr.


----------



## ScottRog69 (26. September 2012)

Hi!

Thema Sattel:
Der Fizzik tundra 2 der beim E1 dabei war ist viel zu schmal und zu hart. Schlimmer als mein Selle SLR Kit Carbon. Hat jemand ne bequeme, tourentaugliche und leichte Alternative anzubieten. Mein SLR ist mir nach 3 Jahren auch zu wieder... wollte den auch bald mal ausmustern. Danke und Grüße Rog.


----------



## Orakel (26. September 2012)

Meine Favoriten Sqlab 611, Ergon SM3(pro), beide in 3Gr.erhältlich. Die Ergon wie vorher geschriebn ab 2013 in 3Gr.


----------



## ernieball73 (27. September 2012)

Ich hab den Tundra2 auch vom neuen E1 runter geholt.... Ich fand auf dem Dingen nicht meine Sitzposition , bzw mir fehlte da nach hinten en Art "Anschlag" ... Naja schwer zu beschreiben 
Ich komme nun Super mit nem Fizik Aliante Gamma zurecht.... Mein Ar... war den Sattel schon an meinem Trek Remdy gewöhnt.... Passt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (27. September 2012)

@Orakel: danke für deinen bericht!

Dann werd ich ihn auch mal probieren - meiner löst nämlich schon auf und bei so einen "heiklen" thema, bin ich immer ein wenig sensibel!


----------



## MB-Locke (27. September 2012)

Hi,
Ihr habt hier berichtet, dass Rotwild den E1-Rahmen minimal angepasst bzw verändert hat. Betroffen sind nach den Aussagen hier der Federweg (+5mm) sowie der Lenkwinkel (+/-5Grad?). Ich habe nun von 2 Händlern unabhängig voneinander versichert bekommen, dass sich an den technischen Daten des Rahmens nix geändert. Es wäre lediglich der Schriftzug von weiß auf schwarz geändert worden. Auch die Aufschrift mit XMS 175 auf der Wippe steht noch drauf u es seien die neuen Modelle... Was ist nun korrekt? 
Gruß


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. September 2012)

*Hinten*:
Von 2011 auf 2012 wurde die Dämpferaufnahme, das Unterrohr und das Sattelrohr zugunsten eines Coildämpfer geändert. Der ging 2011 noch nicht rein.
Außerdem wurden die Sitzstreben 2012 etwas kürzer (6mm?).
2013 ist wohl alles gleich geblieben.

*Vorne*:
Von 2011 auf 2012 eine Gabel mit 180mm statt 170mm reingekommen.
Dadurch hat sich er Lenkwinkel etwas verändert, der Rahmen ist aber gleich geblieben.
2013 gab es da wohl keine Veränderungen mehr.

Das Dekor habe ich noch nicht betrachtet, es ist aber rechts und links am Unterrohr unterschiedlich! (eine Seite schwarz, andere Seite weiß)


----------



## MB-Locke (27. September 2012)

Hi Rocky,
Danke für deine schnelle Antwort mit klärendem Inhalt!
Ich hatte vergessen zu schreiben, dass ich den Modellwechsel 2012 auf 2013 meinte. Also passt dann, dass sich nichts ändert u die Aussage korrekt ist! Danke nochmals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ernieball73 (27. September 2012)

Beim 26" Modell müsste alles gleich bleiben , außer dass es nur noch die Farbe Grün gibt.... 

Ich hab mal ne andere Frage hier in die Runde,:

Weis jemand zufällig den Durchmesser der Sattelklemme am 2012er E1 ?
Bin am überlegen mir evtl ne rot eloxierte von zb Hope zu holen.... Nur welchen Durchmesser bestellt man da?!


----------



## ScottRog69 (27. September 2012)

Hi!

E1 Mj. 2011/2012/2012 haben alle 31,6mm. 

Beste Grüße Rog.


----------



## abi_1984 (27. September 2012)

34,9mm Sitzrohrdurchmesser ist bei Hope richtig. Sollte für die 31,6er Sattelstütze passen.

http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemid=SPG318&tab=specification

Bei Rotwild im Shop ist die passende Klemmschelle mit 35mm Klemmdurchmesser angegeben.

http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.php?cat=ZUBEH%D6R&product=ADP-RWSC


----------



## ernieball73 (27. September 2012)

Perfekte Auskunft ! Danke !

Ja, 31,6 wusste ich ja... Nur den Klemmdurchmesser  halt nicht , ok . Also dann 34,9 bei Hope .

Hoffe mal nicht das Rotwild den Lack an der stelle zu dick hat und ich die 34,9  da nicht drüber bekomme....

Oder gibt's hier evtl sogar jemanden der die Klemme fährt und sagen kann : "dat passt!" ?!


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. September 2012)

Die haben doch einen Schlitz.
Da steckst du deinen Schraubenzieher rein und biegst sie minimal auf.
0,1mm sind wirklich nicht die Welt für einen Schnsellspanner.


----------



## ScottRog69 (27. September 2012)

Das passt schon. Bis 4mm kann man jede Schelle aufbiegen... im Zweifelsfall, nimmst die Flex!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernieball73 (27. September 2012)

Ja klar !, Ihr habt absolut Recht !
Bischen aufbiegen und fertig ...

Das kommt davon wenn Mann jeden Tag mit Hundertstel arbeitet  ( bin Werkzeugmacher /Erodierer)  Danke Euch !


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. September 2012)

*Hallo zusammen,

wer hat Lust fÃ¼r ein Saisonabschlusstreffen 2012 in der Pfalz?
Denke da an ein lockeres Treffen wie im April.

Anreise Freitag, 12. Oktober
Abreise Sonntag, 14. Oktober
Startpunkt: 76835 Weyher, Josef- Meyer- Str. (auf Parkplatz vor Feuerwehrhaus), Abfahrt tÃ¤glich ~09:30Uhr
Touren: ~40- 60km/ ~1.000- 1.500hm, Ã¼berwiegend Trail, fÃ¼r jeden fahrbar

Wer will kann natÃ¼rlich auch nur fÃ¼r einen oder zwei Tage kommen.
Zimmer sucht sich jeder selbst.

Es soll kein Rennen werden, dafÃ¼r viele Trails, HÃ¼tteneinkehr, Bike ist egal, Protektoren sinnvoll aber nicht zwingend erforderlich.*

*Hier noch 2 Videos vom April:*
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwgBu1YuB4s&feature=channel&list=UL"]Pfalz- Treffen- 2012/ Teil 2.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia] 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwyNCyret98&feature=channel&list=UL"]Pfalz-Treffen-2012.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia] 

*Weitere Infos gibt es hierâ¦.*


----------



## 2014macHartmann (28. September 2012)

also wenn ich Glück hab, darf ich dabei sein


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. September 2012)

na dann mach schon mal "Schönwetter" zu Hause......


----------



## ScottRog69 (28. September 2012)

Schade, da sind wir schon im Schwarzwald... diesen unsicher machen! Sonst wär ich auch mal in die schöne Pfalz gefahren...


----------



## ernieball73 (28. September 2012)

Is lustig  , wir fahren auch eigentlich jedes Jahr mit unserer MTB-Truppe in den Schwarzwald (Kirchzarten ) und DIESES Jahr warn auch wir mal in der Pfalz( bei Trippstadt) und ich muss schon sagen : suuuper geile viele Singletrails ! Also ich kann die Pfalz uneingeschränkt empfehlen ! besonders geil : Felsentrail bei Rodalben/Pirmasens  .
Viel Spaß Jungs !


----------



## RCC03-Biker (28. September 2012)

Schade. An dem Wochenende könnte ich nur einen Tag und dafür is es dann doch zu weit von mir


----------



## noie95 (28. September 2012)

bin dabei... sofern kein gips droht!


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. September 2012)

noie95 schrieb:


> bin dabei... sofern kein gips droht!


 das klappt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirRHadfield (29. September 2012)

ernieball73 schrieb:


> Perfekte Auskunft ! Danke !
> 
> Ja, 31,6 wusste ich ja... Nur den Klemmdurchmesser  halt nicht , ok . Also dann 34,9 bei Hope .
> 
> ...



Zwar am X1, aber die Sachlage ist ja die selbe. Wie Rocky es beschrieben hat, hab ich sie einfach leicht aufgebogen und alles war gut:







Der Vorteil der Hope war bei mir, daß ich die Leitung der Kindshock viel besser innerhalb der Klemme verlegen konnte als bei der originalen Schelle von Rotwild.

Gruß Urs


----------



## Vette08 (29. September 2012)

#SirRHadfield 

Nicht nur praktisch,sondern auch noch schick dazu! Interessanter Aufbau Dein X1. Und Glückwunsch zur Bloody Mary


----------



## SirRHadfield (29. September 2012)

Danke! Für die Woche im Schwarzwald (Höhepunkt Boarderline) hat es auch noch rote Sixpack-Pedalen bekommen


----------



## ernieball73 (30. September 2012)

Sieht gut aus mit der Hopeklemme !
Schönes Bike .


----------



## grosser (30. September 2012)

Da ist man gerade mal 2 Wochen in Urlaub und es wimmelt hier von neuen tollen Bikes!
ScottRog69 +  fruchtmoose


----------



## ScottRog69 (30. September 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Da ist man gerade mal 2 Wochen in Urlaub und es wimmelt hier von neuen tollen Bikes!
> ScottRog69 +  fruchtmoose



Ahoi! Streich mich... war heute imBikepark... E1 gecrashed... sieht aus wie Rübe! Muss jetzt ein Lapierre kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (1. Oktober 2012)

Wie crashed man ein E1???


----------



## ScottRog69 (1. Oktober 2012)

Das war ein Witz... ist nur der Lenker ordentlich verkratzt (überschlagen), mit Politur soweit wieder hinbekommen. Die ersten Schrammen tun schon weh... bleibt aber nicht aus.  Bin nur erstaunt was manche Leute da für Bikes schrotten. Da war mein E1 noch "günstig". Bikes bis 7000,00 sind dort keine Seltenheit....  wie heisst es so schön: Downhill und Freeride sind der "Biketot" auf Raten.  

Habe dort auch außer mir nur ein E1 gesehen. Generell kein Rowtwild. Ansonsten viele Cube Hanzz, Lapierre DH 720 & Team, Bergamonts, Giants, Kona und einige Treks. 

Kann Winterberg nur empfehlen. Meine Maus hat die Strecken mit Ihrem C1 auch souverän gemeistert.  http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/

Beste Grüße

Rog.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Rog hätte mich auch stark gewundert das du ein E1 kaputt bekommst 
hier mal eine kleine Auswahl des aktiven Hirschs 



> Dies wurde beim mir um die Ecke aufgenommen: im Grünental
> 
> 
> 
> Und das im Preuswald


----------



## poldi222 (2. Oktober 2012)

Moin Rotwild Ritter! Ich bin echt kurz davor mir wieder einen Rotwild Rahmen zu kaufen. Im Auge habe ich diesen hübschen X1 FS von 2010 in S (hier im Bikemarkt) ich bin ca. 1,80m groß. Würde sehr gern meinem 8 Jährigem Sohn (wo der langsam echt heiß wird) weiterhin schöne Trails zeigen ohne Rahmenbruch (Storck Adrenalin), aber auch trotzden gern längere Touren bei uns im Flachland abspulen. Fährt jemand zufällig einen S Rahmen bei einer größe von ca. 1,80m? Oder doch lieber einen in M? Gibt es evtl. hier einen schönen nicht ausgeleierten gebrauchten?


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Oktober 2012)

S ist dir eindeutig zu klein.
Meine Freundin fährt das gleiche Bike bei 1,72m.
Das halte ich für die Grenze.

M würde besser passen, vielleicht sogar L.
Die Dinger fallen klein aus.


----------



## TOM4 (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahr bei 1,73 auch einen m - dank beratung von rockyrider bzw. den rittern.

Wollte auch einen s und bin aber jetzt mit meinem m sehr zufrieden.


----------



## poldi222 (2. Oktober 2012)

Dann suche ich mal nach einem in M 

Vielen dank!!!


----------



## ScottRog69 (2. Oktober 2012)

Hi Ich bin 1,80 und fahre auf dem E1 einen M Rahmen. Meine Frau 1,74 und hat auf dem C1 auch einen M. Freundin von uns ist 1,67m die passt gut auf S. 

Würde Dir M empfehlen. Oder S mit 29Z... )


----------



## MB-Locke (2. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
Also, nun ist es endlich soweit u ich hab mir ein E1 Rahmenset bestellt!!!
Ich kann es kaum erwarten, bis es da ist... Habe mir vorgenommen, mir mit dem Aufbau Zeit zu lassen, auch um div. Ideen reifen zu lassen, dich es kitzelt schon weder...
Aufbau wird mit XT u Saint Bremsen erfolgen, LRS werde ich den EX1750 für Tour/lightFR verwenden und mir für Parkeinsätze nen stabileren aufbauen. Andere Komponenten sind noch nicht klar u bei der Gabel bin ich noch am überlegen zwischen Lyrik DH u Totem SoloAir bzw evtl mit Absenkung(??). Stahlfeder fällt raus, da mir pers zu schwer, Fox find ich einfach zu teuer im Aftermarket...

Also, falls mir noch jmd nen Tipp hat um meine Entscheidung zu erleichtern, bin ich gerne offen für

Ride On

Locke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Oktober 2012)

So habe ich meins auch aufgebaut.
Bei meinen fahrfertigen 75kg macht der EX 1750 eigentlich alles mit.
Zur Not bekommt er mal eine neue Felge.

Das mit der Gabel musst du selbst entscheiden.

Ich habe eine 180er VAN verbaut.
Ok, ist etwas teurer, dafür nach dem Enbau vergessen.
Die Funktion halte ich für überragend, vor allem die Dämpfung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (2. Oktober 2012)

Hi!

Der EXC 1750, war akutell nicht lieferbar. Deswegen hatte mir RW direkt die 1550 Carb. mitgegeben. Für den dauerhaften Parkeinsatz würde ich Dir Spank Spike Evo empfehlen. 

Die mavic Crossmax und die Deemax, kommen in Tests auch immer Super weg. 

LG Rog.


----------



## MB-Locke (2. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

Nein, den EX1750 LRS habe ich bereits aus meinem bisherigen Bike. Habe bisher auch alles damit durchgestanden u ich bin etwas schwerer als 75kg... An sich also absolut iO
Für den Park bzw richtig ruppiges Terrain will ich aber nen stabileren LRS mit breiteren Felgen hernehmen. Danke schon mal für die Empfehlung...! DT-Freeride Naben hätte ich noch hier rumfliegen, könnte also was draus basteln

Hm, mit der Gabel überlege ich eben. Die Totem kenn ich als SoloAir selbst aus nem früheren Bike, damals aber noch mit normalem Mission Control (ohne DH). Da habe ich es damals schon als ganz brauchbar gefunden u das MC mit DH soll ja noch besser sein in der Dämpfung... Ne 170er Lyrik eben evtl weil sie satte 500g leichter ist als die Totem oder ne Fox Van... Klar ist die Van vermutlich über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Wenn Fox dann eh die Van, die getestete 180er Float hat mir nicht gefallen. Ok, also das ist noch offen...

Habt ihr als KeFü auch alle die e-thirteen Heim2 dran oder könnt ihr auch andere empfehlen?
Ich werde sicher 2-fach verne fahren, ob ich hinten auf 10-fach umsteige bezweifel ich noch stark.

Gruß


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Oktober 2012)

Die Heim funktioniert ohne Probleme als 2- fach.
Nur drei Dinge sollte man beachten.

1. Genaues Ausrichten mit 1/10mm- Scheiben
2. Lager im Neuzustand öffnen und voll Fett packen
3. Rechtzeitig um Ersatzrollen kümmern

Wir versuchen hier übrigens am Wochenende vom 12- 14 Oktober ein Treffen zu arangieren, Bike egal.
Kannst gerne dazustoßen.

Blätter einfach mal 1- 2 Seiten vor, das steht was darüber.

Wirst auch andere 301er antreffen wie es aussieht....


----------



## grosser (2. Oktober 2012)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Nein, den EX1750 LRS habe ich bereits aus meinem bisherigen Bike. Habe bisher auch alles damit durchgestanden u ich bin etwas schwerer als 75kg... An sich also absolut iO
> Für den Park bzw richtig ruppiges Terrain will ich aber nen stabileren LRS mit breiteren Felgen hernehmen. Danke schon mal für die Empfehlung...! DT-Freeride Naben hätte ich noch hier rumfliegen, könnte also was draus basteln
> ...



Ich fahre die e-thirteen Heim2  an meinem X1.
Bei der Montage musste ich am roten ISCG5 Spider Material abfeilen, damit die Kefü passte!


----------



## RW_Eddy (2. Oktober 2012)

Bei Fun Corner gibts das X2 2012 reduziert:
Pro:
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&lang=DEU&product=A011307
Comp:
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&lang=DEU&product=A009525


----------



## at021971 (2. Oktober 2012)

Aber Achtung zumindest das Pro ist braun!


----------



## pelue67 (2. Oktober 2012)

@poldi222:

Fahre das C1 und M ist bei 1,78 perfekt. L wäre auch gegangen, aber ich mag es lieber kompakt.
Denke, Du liegst mit M richtig.


----------



## Orakel (2. Oktober 2012)

poldi222" Oder doch lieber einen in M? Gibt es evtl. hier einen schönen nicht ausgeleierten gebrauchten?"
Bin 1,74 groß, fahre das X2 in M.
Habe das gefühl das ,hierzumindest, der Trend zu mehr FW geht.


----------



## Orakel (2. Oktober 2012)

poldi222 schrieb:


> Dann suche ich mal nach einem in M
> 
> Vielen dank!!!


Guggst du mal hier 
www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/?page=117&p=1259&index=2
inseriert auch im Bikemarktteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camaroracer (2. Oktober 2012)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Habt ihr als KeFü auch alle die e-thirteen Heim2 dran oder könnt ihr auch andere empfehlen ?


 

Ich fahre die e*thirteen TRS+Dual Kettenführung am E1.
Die Funktion der Kettenführung ist besser als die Heim2 da auch ein Abspringen der Kette nach Innen weitgehend verhindert wird.
Zusätzlich ist noch ein direct mount Bashguard mit dran.

http://www.e13components.com/product_trsd_dmb.html



Gruß
Bernd


----------



## poldi222 (2. Oktober 2012)

Das Pro in braun gefällt mir schonmal ganz gut.



RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Bei Fun Corner gibts das X2 2012 reduziert:
> Pro:
> http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&lang=DEU&product=A011307
> Comp:
> http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&lang=DEU&product=A009525


----------



## 2014macHartmann (3. Oktober 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Hi, war heute schlappe 9 Stunden mit *einem* RW E1 im Bikepark.



welcher BP war das??? Da will ich auch noch dieses Jahr hin... das R.E1 Rocken wenn es dort zu leihen ist?

Hatte mal mit Ole Winttrock telefoniert und er meinte in Deutschland ist derzeit kein E1 im BP unterwegs!?... Nur in Österreich... ;( ist dann doch was weit...

@all

Würde gerne an meine x2 eine kefü montieren aber nur so, dass mir die Kette nicht vom kleinen Blatt auf/zwischen den Rahmen und Kurbel gerät... Also ohne Führungsrolle und so. Hab mal nachgemessen wie viel platz dafür übrig ist wenn ich die ISCG5 Aufnahme verwenden wollen würde. ganze 2-3mm. 

SOOO nun zu meiner Frage...: ist einem von euch ein Modell bekannt was diese Abmaße hat?


----------



## ScottRog69 (3. Oktober 2012)

Hi!

Also im Bikepark Beerfelden im Odenwald: www.bikepark-beerfelden.de waren 4 E1 mit meinem. Und im BP Winterberg: www.bikepark-winterberg.de war es außer mir 1 das ich gesehen habe. Aber bei 400 Bikern und mehr siehst Du auch nicht alles im Betrieb!

beerfelden hat mehr Technik und Wurzeln durch den Wald und Singletrails, ein Restaurant/ Kiosk, fertig. Winterberg ist größer, kommerzieller. Hat schnellere Trails mit Kurven im Feld und auf der Wiese. Sowie einen Übungsparcours und einen Slopestyle /Schanzen / Trick Parcour. Die Downhill Strecke ist meiner Meinung nach nur für Profis. Kam Sie runter... aber viel Fun hat es nicht gemacht. 

Ist geschmackssache. Beerfelden ist für mich näher und hat mir besser gefallen. Gerade kleienre Wurzeltrails und hügel im Wald. Da fällt das lernen leichter. 

Beste Grüße

Rog.

P.S: E1 gibt es in beiden nicht zu leihen. Winterberg war mal Rotwildpartner. Aber die haben Sich so bleed benommen. Das Der Vertrag gekündigt wurde. 
Gibt in den Parks meistens Kona, Bergamont, Trek & Norco.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (4. Oktober 2012)

Ach so da hattest du deines schon... (hattest ja "mit einem R.E1" geschrieben) Ich will son teil Probefahren!! hmm in Winterberg hab ich angerufen die hatten die E1 letztes Jahr... aber Nicolai ist ja auch sehr geil!!!
Laut Ole haben die BP-Besucher die E1 auf der DH geschrottet... daher wollte BPWinterberg die nicht noch eine weitere Saison (PB muss die Räder von RW Kaufen)!!! und RW missfiel das eh wie die runter geramscht werden. Wäre mir auch zu schade. 

Ach ich war gestern in den www.Filthytrails.be hier das Ergebnis:


----------



## ScottRog69 (5. Oktober 2012)

Hi! Das E1 beim Beerfelden Einsatz war noch von einem Kumpel geliehen. Angefixt und habe nicht lange Ã¼berlegt... 2 Tage nach dem Testritt nach einem E1 gejagt!  

Finde halt das Du mit einem Enduro wie dem E1 alltagstauglicher bleibst. Die ganz harten EinsÃ¤tze (SprÃ¼nge Ã¼ber 5m verkneife ich mir, genauso wie fiese Steingfelder. WÃ¤re mit den Felgen eh nicht drin. AuÃerdem fehlt mir dazu noch die Ãbung.) Ein richtiges Freeride/DH Bike taugt wirklich nur fÃ¼r den Park. Kumpel hat noch ein Lapierre 16,5Kg und 7000â¬ teuer. Das wÃ¤re mir nur fÃ¼r 4 - 6 mal Park im Jahr und ansonsten in der Garage ... nix. 

Ich habe gehÃ¶rt das in Wb massivst schlecht mit den RW Bikes umgegangen wurde, teilweise mutwillige BeschÃ¤digungen und dann sollte immer alles auf Kulanz gegen RW laufen. Deswegen sind sie dann raus!? 

Aber egal. Feine Bikes, guter Park. Ãber das drumherum muss sich jeder selbst sein Urteil bilden. 

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe Rog.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Oktober 2012)

*Wie sieht es denn mit dem Saisonabschlusstreffen in der Pfalz aus??
Wer ist denn nu dabei?
Ich weiß, dass es derzeit (noch) schwer ist eine Unterkunft zu bekommen.
Das ist aber in deren Hochsaison ganz normal.
Man bekommt die Auskunft "Ausgebucht" weil man nicht wegen 1- 2 Nächte belegen möchte.
Erst kurz vor dem Termin werden die Zimmer dann rausgerückt.
Also nicht aufgeben!!!*


----------



## heizer1980 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss leider Absagen, könnte nur am Sonntag kommen und da ist mir die Anreise etwas zu viel für nur einen Tag.
Hoffentlich kann ich beim nächsten Mal (im Frühjahr vielleicht?) dabei sein.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (5. Oktober 2012)

Noch ne kurze Erfahrung mit Formula.

Habe "The One" und bisher überhaupt keine Probleme mit Schleifen oder Singen. Allerdings habe ich jetzt neue Reifen aufgezogen, und jetzt habe ich
Innerhalb des Geschwindigkeitsbereiches von ungefähr 18,5 bis 21,5 ein Singen, unterhalb und darüber ist nichts, und auch nur bei den neuen Mantel.

Habe probehalber einen anderen Mantel probiert (anderer Hersteller und schmäler) und dort ist absolut nichts zu hören.

Zur Vollständigkeit, es ist nur vorne (203er Scheibe) und Fat Albert.

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Oktober 2012)

Jup, dann schwingen sich die Scheiben auf, nix besonderes bei Formular und anderen leichten/ großen Scheiben.
Ruhe habe ich nur mit Shimanos´, die mit den Aluspidern


----------



## Mainbiker363 (5. Oktober 2012)

Bin am Überlegen, ob nicht doch wieder Nobby Nic, oder doch andere Scheibe.


Achja habe seit einigen Wochen den CTD dran, und bin echt begeistert.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Oktober 2012)

warum Männerbremse und Frauenreifen?


----------



## RCC03-Biker (5. Oktober 2012)

@Mainbiker: Nimm die shimano ice-tec Scheiben. Habe diese für meine RX vorne montiert. Seit dem ist sogar diese Zicke deutlich besser...


----------



## abi_1984 (5. Oktober 2012)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Achja habe seit einigen Wochen den CTD dran, und bin echt begeistert.



Geht mir genauso.
Bin seit 4 Wochen mit CTD vorn und hinten unterwegs.

Der DämpferFloat CTD ist gegenüber meinem alten RP23 wie Tag und Nacht.
Beim RP23 war der Unterschied zwischen Propedal 3 und offen nicht wirklich riesig, wärend man beim Float CTD schon in der mittleren "Trail"-Position gegenüber der "fluffigen" D-Position ein so deutlich strafferes, spritzigeres Fahrverhalten hat, dass es wirklich eine Freude ist. Lediglich die C-Position werde ich vermutlich nie nutzen, weil die fast vollständig blockiert.

Bei der Talas FIT CTD ist es ähnlich. Die Trail-Position macht mir in der 150er Gabel extrem viel Spaß, die D-Position nutze ich auch regelmäßig, für die Absenkung und C-Position hatte ich bisher noch keinerlei Bedarf.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (6. Oktober 2012)

@Rockyrider

Warum Frauenreifen? Haste was besseres? Ich nehme gerne Vorschläge an.


----------



## Orakel (6. Oktober 2012)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> @_Rockyrider_
> 
> Warum Frauenreifen? Haste was besseres? Ich nehme gerne Vorschläge an.


Conti's RQ in 2,2"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (6. Oktober 2012)

Und manch einer bekommt sein R.C1 29" sogar in weiß....


----------



## Pepito (6. Oktober 2012)

Na super, und warum habe ich mein neues, bestelltes C1 noch nicht bekommen??

Kommt ihr aus Taufkirchen bei Munich oder Vils ? ?

.....mussichdochgleichmalmeinHändleranfunken.....


----------



## at021971 (6. Oktober 2012)

Landkreis München. Wobei das aber nicht mein Bike ist, falls Du das aus dem Bild ableiten solltest. Das ist das Bikes eines Teamfahrers. Und der ihm da das Bike übergibt, ist Peter Böhm, der Konsturkteur und Mitinhaber von ADP Engineering, die die Rotwild Bikes machen.

Auf der Eurobike wurden die Alubikes für Ende Oktober in Aussicht gestellt. Das carbon R.2 FS/HT kommt aber erst im Mai 2013. Das war zum Zeitpunkt der Eurobike nocht nicht 100%tig fertig entwickelt.


----------



## Pepito (6. Oktober 2012)

Achsooooo, na dann  dachte schon.......
Gruß Pep


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Oktober 2012)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> @Rockyrider
> 
> Warum Frauenreifen? Haste was besseres? Ich nehme gerne Vorschläge an.



Nix gegen den reifen, da muss jeder sein passendes finden.
Hatte sowas von Widerspruch, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (6. Oktober 2012)

Klar muss jeder selbst finden, aber wenn wir uns schon austauschen.....

Hatte einmal der Mountain King drauf, aber der war's nach meiner Einschätzung nicht.

Vielleicht doch RQ?


----------



## RCC03-Biker (7. Oktober 2012)

Bis vor kurzem bin ich die Kombi (v/h) Baron 2.3/RQ 2.2 gefahren und war sehr zufrieden. Seit kurzem fahr ich (v/h) Maxxis Highroller II 3C/Maxxis Ardent Exxo Protection, jeweils in 2.4.
Diese Kombi fühlt sich noch harmonischer an. Mehr Grip auf jedem Untergrund, besserer Grenzbereich.
Diese Kombi rollt aber etwas schlechter...
Hatte vorher auch noch die Kombi (v/h) Conti Kaiser Rammsteinprojekt/RQ 2.4 überlegt. Nur hat mich das Gewicht und vor allem der Preis (vom Kaiser) erst mal davon abgehalten


----------



## TOM4 (7. Oktober 2012)

Wie schon vor ein paar seiten geschrieben - ich bin mit rq 2,2 vo und mkII 2,4 protection hi sehr zufrieden!


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Oktober 2012)

*So Leute, nachdem sich die Zimmersuche in der Pfalz anfangs etwas schwierig erwiesen hat (Hauptsaison), kommt jetzt langsam Bewegung in die Sache. 
4 Leute sind bereits unter!
Ihr solltet es jetzt versuchen, die zurückgehaltenen Zimmer scheinen jetzt auch vergen zu werden.
Wetter soll ganz OK werden.


RIDE FINE!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Locke (8. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
Ich finde das echt super, was du da auf die Beine stellst u wie du dich bemühst!!!
Leider kann ich derzeit nicht kommen, der Umzug steht an... Nächstes Mal dann aber sicher u dann auch mitm richtigen Bike...

Wie lange dauert es eigentlich immer so von der Bestellung des Bikes/Rahmens beim Händler bis dieser dort bzw bei euch ist? Warte schin sehnsüchtig auf mein Rahmenset

Grüße


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Oktober 2012)

mein Händler 24h gebraucht.


----------



## ernieball73 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hi Jungs , hier mal was witziges für zwischendurch  ( nix besonderes !)
Ich war vor 2 Wochen mal nen Kumpel in Vlissingen - Holland/Zeeland besuchen, und ich denke dort sieht man seeeehr selten mal en Bike mit ner 180er Forke , auf jeden Fall sind wir dort ne richtig schöne Dünentour gebiket mit wirklich vielen schönen Trails , soll Mann echt nicht für möglich halten ,aber es ist so ! , die Tour war 74Km lang und hatte ( ohne Scheiß !) 720hm ! Und das in den Niederlanden 
Wir sind echt fast jede Gelegenheit die Düne rauf und wieder runter , unter anderem auch sehr viele schöne Treppen rauf und runter hier also mal en  kurzvideo von nem Rotwild E1 in Muschelcounty 

Jetzt bitte nichts negatives schreiben ! klar weiss ich daß da normalerweise ein E1 nix zu suchen hat  war aber spaßig ))

Hier der Link:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIY9mk4Zx24&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Biken in den Niederlanden Zeeland  kleine Treppe runter  mi - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Oktober 2012)

*Kurzes UPDATE zum Saisonabschlusstreffen in der Pfalz:
Wir fahren nur samstags und sonntags unsere Tour, freitags klappt das bisher bei keinem.*


----------



## luxaltera (9. Oktober 2012)

ernieball73 schrieb:


> Rotwild E1 in Muschelcounty
> 
> 
> Hier der Link:
> ...




Schön zu wissen das dass da geht! Bin da (r'dam) weggezogen weil ichs u.a. Zu flach und zu kahl fand... (lebe jetzt in BB... lol)


----------



## ernieball73 (9. Oktober 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Schön zu wissen das dass da geht! Bin da (r'dam) weggezogen weil ichs u.a. Zu flach und zu kahl fand... (lebe jetzt in BB... lol)



Ja da kann man ganz nett biken 

Allerdings wohne ich in der EIFEL und da geht's dann doch viel besser ! 

Hier mal en kleines Video wo ich sonst  so Bike mit dem E1 ( allerdings fahre ich hier in dem Video noch mein Trek Remedy 

Hier der Link: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/277788/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (9. Oktober 2012)

Cooles Video, scheint Spass gemacht zu haben.

Ich will mir auch so eine Tour durch die Eifel planen, hast Du vielleicht noch einen Track für mich. Gerne auch per PN. Da werder Startpunkt noch Verlauf feststehen bin ich für alles offen.

Danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Oktober 2012)

in der Bike ist doch eine 3 Tagestour entlang der Mosel gewesen.
Von Zell nach Trier in 3 Tagen, mit GPS- Daten.
Hat sich gut angehört.


----------



## ernieball73 (9. Oktober 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> hast Du vielleicht noch einen Track für mich.


Track ?! Ich habe alles im Kopf !
Ich habe kein GPS , aber en Kumpel von mir !

Kann ich besorgen ! Startpunkt bzw wo Du in die Tour einsteigen kannst wäre Bad Münstereifel , 
Die Tour hat ca 90km und ca 1700hm und geht Richtung Ahrgebirge , sehr schöne Trails !


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. Oktober 2012)

Mei mei.. da werde ich voll neidisch! Bei mir in der Nähe gibt es zum beispiel goar nüscht. Zumindest auch nichts wo man direkt mit dem Fahrrad hinfahren kann. Alles erst mit Auto vorplanung... oder 30 - 40km hin und wieder zurück. Dafür langt die Zeit nie, mit Firma und Kind... ;/


----------



## ernieball73 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ja , Family hab ich auch , das kenne ich mit dem "Zeitproblem" 
Aber hier wo ich wohne ( ein Dorf neben Bad Münstereifel) setzt Du dich aufs Bike und bist sofort in der Natur , da brauchst Du kein Auto anzupacken ...das is schon echt klasse  ;-) freu !!


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. Oktober 2012)

Natur habe ich auch, mehr als genug!  Aber 80% nur breite Forst- und Waldwege. Und unser höchster "Berg" ist die Moret mit 220HM ü. NN ) 

http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...rg_(Dieburg).jpg&filetimestamp=20080417221132

http://www.naturfreunde-dieburg.de/4.html

Berge will.... !!


----------



## heizer1980 (9. Oktober 2012)

Das mit dem Kumpel und dem Track wär echt gut. So eine Runde könnte man auch spontan machen. Wenn das Wetter passt schnell ins Auto und los. In Bad Münstereifel ist man ja recht schnell von Aachen aus.
In der Eifel kann man schon sehr viel Spass haben, wenn man sich auskennt.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (9. Oktober 2012)

@heizer1980 Guck mal hier

Die bei der Grünentalstr. sind von mir  da brauchste nicht so weit fahren ;D


----------



## ernieball73 (9. Oktober 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> In Bad Münstereifel ist man ja recht schnell von Aachen aus.


Aus Aachen bist Du !? Cool in Vaals kann man ja auch supi biken ! Ooohne Ende Singletrailanteil !
Und ja ! In der Eifel kann Mann Spaß haben


----------



## abi_1984 (9. Oktober 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Mei mei.. da werde ich voll neidisch! Bei mir in der Nähe gibt es zum beispiel goar nüscht. Zumindest auch nichts wo man direkt mit dem Fahrrad hinfahren kann. Alles erst mit Auto vorplanung... oder 30 - 40km hin und wieder zurück. Dafür langt die Zeit nie, mit Firma und Kind... ;/



Dann wohnst Du aber in der falschen Ecke des Darmstädter Umlands.
Trotzdem sollten es eigentlich nicht mehr als 15km Anfahrt zum Fuß des Frankenstein sein. Und da kann man mit nem E1 mehr als genug Spaß haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (9. Oktober 2012)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Dann wohnst Du aber in der falschen Ecke des Darmstädter Umlands.
> Trotzdem sollten es eigentlich nicht mehr als 15km Anfahrt zum Fuß des Frankenstein sein. Und da kann man mit nem E1 mehr als genug Spaß haben



Hi, war am Frankenstein das detzte mal vor 20 Jahren, mit einem ollen BMX Rad. Verbinde damit schmerzliche Erinnerungen.  

Und von uns aus mit dem Rad, sind es knappe 28km. (Dieburg).  
Fahre a. fast immer mit Frau (kann die dort fahren) , kenne mich b. nullinger dort aus und c. wegen der Zeit würde ich eher mit dem Auto nach Eberstadt fahren und dann von dort aus rauf. Willst du Unser Guide sein?


----------



## scylla (9. Oktober 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Hi, war am Frankenstein das detzte mal vor 20 Jahren, mit einem ollen BMX Rad.



oh je, oh wei... hast PN!


----------



## abi_1984 (9. Oktober 2012)

@ScottRog: Um Darmstadt gibt es sooo viel schöne (auch hardtailtaugliche) Trails.
Eberstadt als Startpunkt ist nicht so schlau, Böllenfalltor ist besser. Schau einfach mal bei den Melibokus-Bikern rein. Die bieten massig geführte Touren an für jeden Geschmack. 
Da ich es nur 200m bis zum ersten Singletrail habe, bin ich meistens nur selten und dann relativ spontan zu familienkompatiblen Randzeiten im Wald unterwegs (z.B. Sonntag abend) aber wegen guiden kannst Du mir ruhig mal ne PM schicken.
Ansonsten empfehle ich Dir noch eine nette Veranstaltung für nen gemeinsamen Bikeausflug mit Deiner Frau:Saisonabschlußfahrt im Brombachtal. Immer sehr schöne Strecken, singletraillastig und meistens schönes Wetter. Vielleicht bin ich diesmal auch wieder dabei. Rotwild Fahrer sind da übrigens auch immer etliche dabei zum Fachsimpeln.


----------



## abi_1984 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich seh grad: Kriegst schon persönliche Betreuung ;-)


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. Oktober 2012)

Oh wei.. wo bin isch da nur roigeradde...!?! 
Hätte der Dödel bloß ned seinen Rotwildradladen bei uns um die Egge uffgemacht... wäre des hier nie passiert! )

Aber wir werden uns "Bikestrecken mäßig" bessern... versprochen! Ist halt mit Jobs, eigener Firma, anderen Hobbys und kleinem Kind nicht so einfach. Vor allem jetzt im Winter wo´s früh dunkel wird, die Rothirsche früher pennen gehen...


----------



## ernieball73 (9. Oktober 2012)

In der Eifel sind die "Hirsche" auch im Dunkeln unterwegs ! ( Nightrider )


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. Oktober 2012)

ernieball73 schrieb:


> In der Eifel sind die "Hirsche" auch im Dunkeln unterwegs ! ( Nightrider )




Nahcts fahre ich auch.. besonders gerne im Winter bei Schneedecke! Nur Mausi ihres, ist es nicht so.. sie ist bisserl nachtblind! Und das trotz 2mal Karma Evo und Stirnlampen! Am liebsten fahre ich morgens bei Sonnenaufgang.. Nebel oder Schnee über den Feldern... seufz! 

Das fieseste war mal eine MTB Tour in der Türkei bei 42° im Schatten! 70km.. nie wieder!  Alles andere als schön.


----------



## ernieball73 (9. Oktober 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> 42° im Schatten! 70km..


 Du machst mir "Angst" !)) das is allerdings krass ! Da schmilzt einem ja das "Geweih" ;-)


----------



## heizer1980 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ach so schlimm sind 42° doch auch nicht. War dieses Jahr auch in der Türkei unterwegs. Man gewöhnt sich schnell daran, dass man aus allen Pohren schwitzt, der Staub einem in alle Körperöffnungen eindringt und man sich Wund scheuert. Aber das Hirschgeweih hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernieball73 (9. Oktober 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Aber das Hirschgeweih hält.



Das ist die Hauptsache ! Hahaha 

Prost Jungs ! ;-)


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hatte kein Hirschgeweih... waren olle HT Scotts 50 - 60. Bis zur Hälfte fuhr ich vorne mit.. dananch bis auf den 4 letzten Platz gerutscht von etwa 18 Leuten. Allerdings waren vor mir bereits 3 Totalausfälle drin die sich ins Hotel haben zurück shippern lassen. Der mit dem Guide unterwegs war war ein Schweizer Triathlet im zarten Alter von +-60 ! Alle Verachtung.. der war fit! 

Fakt ist.. war Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag bisserl radeln. Ohne Tagespause!  Gestern mit Frau unterwegs! Ich mit dem E1, sowie mit dem C1.. und ich habe nach 25km so abgekackt und bin ihr eigentlich nur hinter her geschlichen . 

Das war sehr ernüchternd... Da merkt man 6 Jahre Altersdifferenz, das 2 Kg schwerere Bike und die 2,40Z Fat Albert im Vergleich zu Ihren 2,25!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. Oktober 2012)

Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir für ein X1 empfehlen?

Meine Körpergröße ist 179cm bei Schrittlänge ca. 81cm und Armlänge von Schultermitte bis zu den Fingerspitzen ca. 74cm.

Bei meinem RFC0.3 in Größe M habe ich das Problem, dass ich nur mit einem Setback von 2cm richtig gut sitze.

Jetzt habe ich aber die Befürchtung, dass die Größe L beim X1 zu groß sein könnte.
Aufgrund absenkbarer Sattelstütze muss ich aber zukünftig ohne Setback fahren.

Was meint ihr? M oder L?


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. Oktober 2012)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir für ein X1 empfehlen?
> 
> Meine Körpergröße ist 179cm bei Schrittlänge ca. 81cm und Armlänge von Schultermitte bis zu den Fingerspitzen ca. 74cm.
> 
> ...



Hi!

habe dieselbe Größe...
86cm Schrittlänge!

habe auf allen Bikes M. 

LG Rog.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Oktober 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> ........
> Fakt ist.. war Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag bisserl radeln. Ohne Tagespause!  Gestern mit Frau unterwegs! Ich mit dem E1, sowie mit dem C1.. und ich habe nach 25km so abgekackt und bin ihr eigentlich nur hinter her geschlichen .
> 
> Das war sehr ernüchternd... Da merkt man 6 Jahre Altersdifferenz, das 2 Kg schwerere Bike und die 2,40Z Fat Albert im Vergleich zu Ihren 2,25!



Hier wurde gestern ein Mann Bahnhof erschossen......., er hatte keine Ausrede mehr....


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Oktober 2012)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir für ein X1 empfehlen?
> 
> Meine Körpergröße ist 179cm bei Schrittlänge ca. 81cm und Armlänge von Schultermitte bis zu den Fingerspitzen ca. 74cm.
> 
> ...



Oh, da kommst du für mein Empfinden an die Grenze zwischen M & L.
Du solltest Probefahren!

Nimm lieber ein langes Bike mit kurzem Vorbau als umgekehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (9. Oktober 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hier wurde gestern ein Mann Bahnhof erschossen......., er hatte keine Ausrede mehr....






Loooooollllll... nee, Gott erhalte mir meine 1000 Ausreden! 

Aber um es durch die Blume zu sagen... seitdem mein Maus endlich ein gescheites Rad hat, sauviel fährt... hat sie dermassen Power und Kondition aufgebaut... die ist so fit wie noch nie!

Was freue ich mich auf´s Snowboard fahren im Januar. Hoffe das sie da jetzt auch mehr Gas geben kann weil Sie ihre Angst vor Speed und Kurven beim Biken bisserl verloren hat!


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Oktober 2012)

Das sollte auch nur ein Witz sein.
Meine fährt das X1, bereits 2 AX, einige Trailausflüge usw.
Auch wenn das Ding ~13,2kg hat muss sich mancher Kerl warm anziehen.


----------



## MB-Locke (9. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
Habe gerade nicht die Winkel u Geo des RFC03 parat, aber ich würde es im Zweifelsfall halten wie Rocky sagte - Probefahrt!

Ich hab mich nach der Fahrt für das E1 in L entschieden u dachte auch zuerst, dass ich mit M klarkomme bzw es in M sein muss. Draufsitzen u dann wusste ich es - und es stimmte gleich mit der Empfehlung von Rocky überein, er sagte gleich nimm's in L

A propos, mein Rahmenset ist heute angekommen. Gerade komm ich heim u es steht ein großer Karton im Flur 
Ach, ist das schön! Muss nur geduldig bleiben, sonst wird das mitm Umzug am We nix u ich wäre nur am Schrauben



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotchili001 (10. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild der beiden Fullys meiner Frau!


----------



## 2014macHartmann (10. Oktober 2012)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Welche RahmengrÃ¶Ãe wÃ¼rdet ihr mir fÃ¼r ein X1 empfehlen?
> Meine KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe ist 179cm bei SchrittlÃ¤nge ca. 81cm und ArmlÃ¤nge von Schultermitte bis zu den Fingerspitzen ca. 74cm.
> 
> Bei meinem RFC0.3 in GrÃ¶Ãe M habe ich das Problem, dass ich nur mit einem Setback von 2cm richtig gut sitze.
> ...


 

 Ich wÃ¼rd âLâ nehmen, denn ich bin 1,83 mit SchrittlÃ¤nge von 86cm und es passt perfekt!!! Bei einem E1 wÃ¼rde ich allerdings auch âMâ nehmen... damit es verspielter ist. Kommt darauf an wie du es aufbauen willst!?



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Oh, da kommst du fÃ¼r mein Empfinden an die Grenze zwischen M & L.
> Du solltest Probefahren!
> Nimm lieber ein langes Bike mit kurzem Vorbau als umgekehrt.




 Jep ist besser zumindest wenn du Touren fahren willst.



MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hi,Habe gerade nicht die Winkel u Geo des RFC03 parat, aber ich wÃ¼rde es im Zweifelsfall halten wie Rocky sagte - Probefahrt!
> 
> Ich hab mich nach der Fahrt fÃ¼r das E1 in L entschieden u dachte auch zuerst, dass ich mit M klarkomme bzw es in M sein muss. Draufsitzen u dann wusste ich es - und es stimmte gleich mit der Empfehlung von Rocky Ã¼berein, er sagte gleich nimm's in L


 

 Mein HÃ¤ndler empfahl mir beim E1 âMâ zu nehmen, der hatte mich vermessen... 

@hotchili001 Ich will dir Frau zu den chicen Bikes sehen!!! 
GruÃ Denis


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss da die Interpretation meiner Aussage mal etwas korrigieren:

Ich empfehle eher ein langes Oberrohr mit kurzem Vorbau als umgekehrt.
Der Grund ist aber, dass ein Bike mit kurzem Vorbau verspielter ist, also wendiger fährt.
Das Oberrohr wird da eher ein untergordneter Faktor.

Besser Oberrohr 590 mit 60er Vorbau, als 570er Oberrohr mit 90er Vorbau

Das X1 würde bei mir ohnehin einen 740- 760er Lenker mit 45- 60er Vorbau bekommen.


----------



## abi_1984 (10. Oktober 2012)

@hotchili001: Schöne Bikes! Aber ziemlich redundant.

Welches fährt frau wann?

Training / Rennen? Schlechtes / schönes Wetter? Oder passend zur Garderobe ?


----------



## hotchili001 (10. Oktober 2012)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> @_hotchili001_: Schöne Bikes! Aber ziemlich redundant.
> 
> Welches fährt frau wann?
> 
> Training / Rennen? Schlechtes / schönes Wetter? Oder passend zur Garderobe ?


 
*Frau fährt ganz nach Lust und Laune!!!*
*Eventuell aber auch Hardtail!*


----------



## ScottRog69 (10. Oktober 2012)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Frau fährt ganz nach Lust und Laune!!!*
> *Eventuell aber auch Hardtail!*




Wiiiir wollen Bilder sehn, wir wollen Bilder sehn... ja wir wolln, wir wollen Bilder seeeeeehhhhhn!!! )


----------



## Orakel (10. Oktober 2012)

@hotchili001
deine Frau hat die zwei Fullys bestimmt verdient.
Was bringt den das RR2 auf die Waage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (10. Oktober 2012)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild der beiden Fullys meiner Frau!


 
Schöne Bikes, aber erzähl mal, warum kauft man sich zwei konzeptionell gleiche Bikes?


----------



## hotchili001 (10. Oktober 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> @_hotchili001_
> deine Frau hat die zwei Fullys bestimmt verdient.
> Was bringt den das RR2 auf die Waage?


 
*Das R2 in Rahmengröße "S" wiegt fahrfertig  10,1 Kg!*


----------



## hotchili001 (10. Oktober 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Schöne Bikes, aber erzähl mal, warum kauft man sich zwei konzeptionell gleiche Bikes?


 
*Weil die Race-Bikes einfach nur genial funktionieren!!*
*Außerdem ist die Optik genial!*

*Da finde ich die Optik der neuen 29ner einfach nur langweilig! *
*Die sehen ja im Racesegment alle gleich aus!*


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Oktober 2012)

Heute sind die Racing Ralphs in 650b angekommen. Der LRS ist ein Novatec Disc light/BOR333/Sapim Laser -1397 gr. mit Felgenband.






Platz ist genug an der Fox Gabel:





Und im Hinterbau auch. Es schleift nichts, auch nicht im Wiegetritt!





Wenn man es nicht weiß, denn sieht man kaum einen Unterschied. Rahmengröße L:


----------



## at021971 (10. Oktober 2012)

Macht sich gut! Also Jürgen, dann lass mal bei Zeiten einen Vergleichstest vorher/nachher folgen.


----------



## at021971 (10. Oktober 2012)

_@hotchili001_

alles richtig, aber dann täte es eigentlich auch die Alu oder Carbon Version. Aber beide? Abgesehen vom Gewichtsvorteil des Carbonrahmens drüften die erfahrbaren Unterschiede marginal sein.

Ich habe ja auch ein Carbon R.R2 FS und eine Alu R.GT1. Beide sind vom Konzept her auch sehr ähnlich, aber unterscheiden sich aufgrund des Federweges und Aufbaus doch recht deutlich im Fahrverhalten. Daraus ergeben sich dann auch unterschiedliche Einsatzfälle.


----------



## ScottRog69 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ahoi!

Von den Rotwild Rittern zufällig jemand von dort aus der Nähe und hat Lust und Zeit:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13453 


Beste Grüße

Rog.


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Oktober 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Macht sich gut! Also Jürgen, dann lass mal bei Zeiten einen Vergleichstest vorher/nachher folgen.



Wird nächstes oder übernächstes Wochenende im Renneinsatz getestet, je nach Wetterlage und Zeit. An einem von beiden Rennen auf jeden Fall.


----------



## SirRHadfield (10. Oktober 2012)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir für ein X1 empfehlen?
> 
> Meine Körpergröße ist 179cm bei Schrittlänge ca. 81cm und Armlänge von Schultermitte bis zu den Fingerspitzen ca. 74cm.
> 
> ...



Ich liege leicht daneben (180 hoch und 85cm Schrittlänge) und habe unter der Kindshock 950i nur noch ca 3cm bis zum Anschlag beim X1 in Größe M.
Wenn Du also Größe L nimmst, könnte es mit einer Teleskopstütze eng werden.

Gruß Urs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (10. Oktober 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> _@hotchili001_
> 
> alles richtig, aber dann täte es eigentlich auch die Alu oder Carbon Version. Aber beide? Abgesehen vom Gewichtsvorteil des Carbonrahmens drüften die erfahrbaren Unterschiede marginal sein.
> 
> Ich habe ja auch ein Carbon R.R2 FS und eine Alu R.GT1. Beide sind vom Konzept her auch sehr ähnlich, aber unterscheiden sich aufgrund des Federweges und Aufbaus doch recht deutlich im Fahrverhalten. Daraus ergeben sich dann auch unterschiedliche Einsatzfälle.



Ich seh das genauso wie Du.
Vermutlich gehen wir das Thema nicht emotional genug an


----------



## Tillmarin (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

scheinbar wird hier so ziemlich alles zum Thema Rotwild gesammelt und diskutiert. in Ordnung.

Letztes Wochenende war ich mit meinem neuen auf der Jagt. Das Wetter und der Sonnenuntergang waren wirklich klasse.

Bergauf und bergab macht das Wild richtig Spaß. Einzig - und da bin ich scheinbar nicht der einzige, ist das tiefe Tretlager eine leider unnötige Herausforderung. Mal sehen ob ich das später mit einer 150iger Gabel noch besser in den Griff bekomme. Auf die 175iger Kurbel möchte ich eigentlich nicht verzichten. 

Hier mal die Fotos vom Zuwachs.


----------



## ScottRog69 (10. Oktober 2012)

Hi! 

Einfach um generell mal die Thematik Rotwild aufzufrischen...
Wo ist die Popularität der Marke und deren Präsenz in Zeitschriften? 
Habe gerade eben mal alle mein Bike Zeitungen der letzten  1 - 3 Jahre durchgeforstet nach RW. Ganz ehrlich... verdammt wenig. Gerade bei Umfragen und "Best of Brand Wahlen"... kein Rotwild!?! 

Mal liest immer nur über Canyon, Trek, Scott, Cube! Hat da wer eine Erklärung dafür? Wer gut schmiert der gut fährt oder wie? 

Fragwürdige Grüße

Rog.


----------



## Tillmarin (10. Oktober 2012)

Hey ScottRog,

ich denke du hast die Erklärung schon selbst gegeben. Meiner Meinung nach läuft hier sehr viel über die Beteiligung der Hersteller beim Verlag bzw. der Zeitschrift. (Anzeigen, Testräder) und der sich damit festigenden Beziehungen  - B2B eben. Aus eigenen Erfahrungen und eben aus dem besagten Gründen gebe ich nicht so viel auf die Testergebnisse der großen "Blätter".


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. Oktober 2012)

Andere klassische Top-Marken die auf Qualität statt Quantität setzen sind ja auch nur selten vertreten wie z.B. Rocky Mountain.
Dass Cube oder Canyon zum Ausschlachten der Anbauteile gute Fahrräder sind, das ist unbestritten. Aber solche lokalen Billigversender als "Beste Marke" zu wählen, das spricht doch schon Bände. In anderen Ländern kennt diese Neumarken keine Sau und das hat auch seinen Grund


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. Oktober 2012)

Tillmarin schrieb:


> Bergauf und bergab macht das Wild richtig Spaß. Einzig - und da bin ich scheinbar nicht der einzige, ist das tiefe Tretlager eine leider unnötige Herausforderung. Mal sehen ob ich das später mit einer 150iger Gabel noch besser in den Griff bekomme. Auf die 175iger Kurbel möchte ich eigentlich nicht verzichten.



Ich denke nicht, dass die Kurbel dein Problem darstellt, denn du wirst ja wohl kaum mit den Pedalen aufsetzen sondern mit dem Kettenblatt und da ist ja die Länge der Kurbelarme egal.
Hab gar net gewusst, dass es X1 mit weniger als 150mm Federweg gibt, denn eigentlich ist die Geometrie doch auf diese Einbaulänge abgestimmt?
Und dann sitzt dein Tretlager sogar ein Stück höher als bei meinem guten, alten RFC 0.3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (10. Oktober 2012)

@_ScottRog69_

In den Test der beiden Bikemagazine war Rotwild soweit ich das verfolge recht selten vertreten. Eine echte Ausnahme gab es eigentlich nur 2011 und schon wieder mit EinschrÃ¤nkungen auch 2012. Da wurden verhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãig viele Bike getestet und haben immer mit sehr gut oder besser abgschnitten. Ungeachtet, dass ich von den Tests nicht veile halte, weil das Beziehungsgeflecht der Bike Magzine und Industrie sehr undurchsichtog ist, wurden das R.X2 FS und das R.E1 FS da auch mit den hÃ¶chsten Bewertungen getestet. 

Beim Grund fÃ¼r das gesteigerte Interesse der Bike Magazine an Rotwild schlieÃe ich auf gesteigerte MarketingaktivitÃ¤ten seitens ADP. Eventuelle auch, weil die Bikes mit R.C1 FS, R.X1/X2 FS und R.E1 FS mainstreamiger wurden und die Masse mehr ansprechen.

Der Erfolg bei den Leserwahlen endete eigentlich 2008. Bis dahin haben sie aber fast jedes Jahr ganz ordentlich abgerÃ¤umt. Was danach der Ausschlag fÃ¼r das Ausbleiben von Erfolgen bei der Leserwahl war, kann man nur vermuten. Eventuell ist es zum Teil auch den immer extreme guten Testergebnissen der gÃ¼nstigen und dabei bestens ausgestatteten Versenderbikes von Canyon, Radon und Rose aber auch der MarktprÃ¤sens von Scott, Specialized, Trek und zuletzt auch Cube geschuldet. 

Ich kÃ¶nnte mir als Grund aber auch vorstellen, das Rotwild sich ab dieser Zeit aus dem Wettbewerb um das leichtetste Bike verabschiedet hat. Anders als in der Zeit von 2001 bis 2008, wo man gewichtsmÃ¤Ãig ganz vorn mitmischte, waren die spÃ¤teren Rahmen vom Gewicht her nur noch MittelmaÃ. DafÃ¼r wurde die Haltbarkeit aber besser. Auch kÃ¶nnten die hÃ¤ufiger auftretenden RahmenbrÃ¼che Mittes des letzten Jahrzehnts hier einen Immageschaden bewirkt haben. Zudem hat man sich vor zwei Jahre aus dem CC/Marathon Worldcup verabschiedet und das Team Canyon Ã¼berlassen, was auch die Ã¶ffentliche Wahrnehmung der Marke erheblich einschrÃ¤nkt.

Nachfolgend die Sammlung von Auszeichungen und Erfolgen aus den alten Rotwild Katalogen und der Hompage:

*1997*
2. PLATZ â RCC.02 Mountainbike des Jahres [ Full Suspension Ã¼ber 3.500 DM ]
- Regina Stiefl (GER) erzielt den dritten Platz bei den Deutschen Downhill Meisterschaften.

*1998*
1. PLATZ â RCC.01 Mountainbike des Jahres [ Hardtail Ã¼ber 3.000 DM ]
1. PLATZ â RFR.01 Mountainbike des Jahres [ Full Suspension Ã¼ber 3.500 DM ]
- Regina Stiefl (GER), zweifache Weltcup Gesamtsiegerin, gewinnt auf dem RDH 03 die Deutsche Downhill Meisterschaft und wird Dritte bei den Europameisterschaften.

*1999*
2. PLATZ â RCC.04 Mountainbike des Jahres [ Hardtail Ã¼ber 3.000 DM ]
3. PLATZ â RCC.05 Mountainbike des Jahres [ Full Suspension Ã¼ber 4.500 DM ]
- Carolin Rahner (GER) siegt mit Teampartnerin Karen Eller (GER) bei der TransAlp Challenge.
- Sarah Stieger (SUI) gewinnt die Downhill Bundesliga Gesamtwertung bei den Damen.

*2000* 
2. PLATZ â RCC.05 Mountainbike des Jahres [ Full Suspension Ã¼ber 4.500 DM ]
- Birgit Braumann (AUT) und Carolin Rahner (GER) belegen den 2. Platz bei der TransAlp Challenge fÃ¼r das Team FIAT ROTWILD.

*2001*
1. PLATZ â RCC.06 Mountainbike des Jahres [ Hardtail Ã¼ber 3.000 DM ]
1. PLATZ â RCC.09 Mountainbike des Jahres [ Full Suspension Ã¼ber 4.500 DM ]
- Stefan Kudella (GER) wird auf ROTWILD Deutscher Meister im Downhill.

*2002*
1. PLATZ â RCC.08 Mountainbike des Jahres [ Hardtail Ã¼ber 1.500 EUR ]
- Hedda zu Putlitz (GER) erzielt bei der Premiere der TransRockies Challenge mit ihrer Teampartnerin Moni Birk (GER) die Silbermedaille.

*2003*
1. PLATZ â RCC 1.0 Mountainbike des Jahres [ Full Suspension Ã¼ber 2.500 EUR ]
2. PLATZ â RCC.08 Mountainbike des Jahres [ Hardtail Ã¼ber 1.600 EUR ]
- Zweimal Bronze fÃ¼r Nolvenn le Caer (FRA) bei den Downhill Weltmeisterschaften und Europameisterschaften auf dem ROTWILD RDH.05.
- Mickael Deldycke (FRA) erzielt den dritten Platz bei der Europameisterschaft im Downhill.
- Im Marathon gewinnt das Duo Andi Strobel (GER) und Silvio Wieltschnig (GER) die TransRockies Challenge.

*2004*
1. PLATZ â RCC 1.1 Mountainbike des Jahres [ Hardtail Ã¼ber 1.600 EUR ]
2. PLATZ â RCC 1.0 Mountainbike des Jahres [ Full Suspension Ã¼ber 2.500 EUR ]
- Sebastian Dehmer (GER) gewinnt auf dem ROTWILD RSR 0.5 den Weltmeistertitel (U23) im Triathlon in Madeira, Portugal, Jan Frodeno (GER) wird mit seinem ROTWILD RSR 0.5 Vizeweltmeister (U23).
- Team FIAT ROTWILD Fahrer Mickael Deldycke (FRA) gelingt der Gewinn des Vize-Weltmeistertitels im 4X
- Marathonspezialist Andi Strobel (GER) gewinnt die Marathon Master Serie 2004 und wird Dritter bei der Deutschen Marathon Meisterschaft.

*2005*
1. PLATZ â RFC 0.2 Mountainbike des Jahres [ Endurobikes ]
1. PLATZ â RFR 0.6 Mountainbike des Jahres [ Freeridebikes ]
2. PLATZ â RCC 0.3 Mountainbike des Jahres [ Tourenbikes ]
- Als einziger Hersteller setzt ROTWILD CFK Schwingen im Downhill Weltcup zu Testzwecken ein.
- Sebastian Dehmer (GER) wird Deutscher Meister im Triathlon (Olympische Distanz), und zwar sowohl in der Elite als auch in der U23 Konkurrenz.

*2006*
1. PLATZ â RFC 0.4 Mountainbike des Jahres[ Freeridebikes ]
3. PLATZ â RFC 0.4 Mountainbike des Jahres[ Endurobikes ]
3. PLATZ â RFC 0.3 Mountainbike des Jahres[ Tourenbikes ]
- Irina Kalentieva (RUS) wird bei den Weltmeisterschaften in Neuseeland Vizeweltmeisterin auf ihrem ROTWILD Racebike und gewinnt die Bundesliga Gesamtwertung.
- Team FIAT ROTWILD Damenduo Kerstin Brachtendorf (GER) und Sabine Grona (GER) gewinnen beim Cape Epic Etappenrennen (RSA).

*2007*
- Irina Kalentieva (RUS) wird Weltmeisterin, gewinnt den Weltcup sowie die Bundesliga Gesamtwertung, wird Vize-Europameisterin und zum wiederholten Mal russische Meisterin.
- Wolfram Kurschat (GER) gewinnt mit ROTWILD R.R2 FS den Deutschen Meister Titel im XC.
- Mickael Deldycke (FRA) siegt bei der franzÃ¶sischen Meisterschaft im 4X zum vierten Mal in Folge.

*2008*
1. PLATZ - in den High-End Kategorien
- Insgesamt stehen ROTWILD Bikes innerhalb von zehn Jahren, 22 Mal auf dem Podium der reprÃ¤sentativen Umfrage.
- Irina Kalentieva (RUS) gewinnt Bronze bei der XC-Weltmeisterschaft und wieder die russische Meisterschaft.
- Irina Kalentieva (RUS) gewinnt Bronze bei der Olympiade 2008 in Peking.

*2009*
- Wolfram Kurschat (GER) wird erneut deutscher Meister XC.
- Irina Kalentieva (RUS) wird Weltmeisterin XC.
- Alban Lakata (AUT) wird erneut Ã¶stereichischer Marathon Meister XCM und Vizemsister XC.
- Sally Bigham (GBR) wird britishe Meisterin XCM.
- DaniÃ¨le Troesch (FRA) wird franzÃ¶sische Meisterin XCM.

*2010*
-   Alban Lakata (AUT) wird Marathonweltmeister.
- Irina Kalentieva (RUS) wird erneut rusische Meisterin XC.
- Alban Lakata (AUT) wird erneut Ã¶stereichischer Marathon Meister XCM und Vizemeister XC.  
 - Sally Bigham (GBR) verteidigt ihren Britischen Marathontitel.
- Kerstin Brachtendorf (GER) gewinnt u.a. den Marathon in Riva del Garda.
- DaniÃ¨le Troesch (FRA) gewinnt die Tour TransAlp.
- Thomas Nicke (GER) gewinnt in Willingen und wiederholt seinen Marathonsieg in Seiffen zum siebten Mal.

*2011*
- Kerstin Brachtendorf (GER) wird Deutsche Meisterin auf der StraÃe (Paracycling), gewinnt zwei UCI Weltcuprennen und das Mountainbikerennen Gran Fondo Paola Pezzo.
- DaniÃ¨le Troesch (FRA) erreicht Bronze bei den FranzÃ¶sischen Marathonmeisterschaften.
- Lukas Baum (GER) siegt unter anderem bei der internationalen FranzÃ¶sichen Meisterschaft und wiederholt seinen Sieg beim Roc DâAzur.

*2012*
- Lukas Baum (GER) wird Deutscher Meister im Cross Country (U19) gewinnt weitere Meistertitel (z.B. SÃ¼dwestdeutscher Meister). 
- In seiner ersten Weltcup Saison platziert sich Lukas bereits in den Top 10 und ist immer wieder schnellster Fahrer seines Jahrgangs, so auch bei seinen ersten UCI Weltmeisterschaften als einer der StÃ¤rksten seines Jahrgangs.
- London 2012: Als Mitglied der Deutschen Nationalmannschaft tritt Kerstin Brachtendorf (GER) bei den Paralympischen Spielen auf der Bahn, im Zeitfahren und im StraÃenrennen an. Mit Platz vier verpasst sie knapp eine Medaille.
- DaniÃ¨le Troesch (FRA) erreicht Platz 2 bei einem der weltweit hÃ¤rtesten Endurorennen, dem TransvÃ©subienne in SÃ¼dfrankreich. Sie gewinnt u.a. die Houffalize Open Tour und wird 3. im Mixed Team beim Etappenrennen Trans Schwarzwald.

Quelle: http://www.rotwild.de/index.php/de/rotwild/historie und Rotwild Kataloge von 2007/2008/2009


----------



## ScottRog69 (11. Oktober 2012)

Wow Thommes... 

ich binimmer wieder überrascht wie Du die ganzen Infos aus dem Ärmel schüttelst!  Ich sehe das ähnlich, mal von den Rennerfolgen abgesehen. 65% macht der Fahrer... der Rest das Material.

Was die Kauf Info für RW anbelangte: 
Bei Beratung in 2 Rotwild Läden wahren die Aussagen O-Ton:

1. Finger weg von Comp / SLX Austattung... lieber etwas mehr in XT investieren. Hält langfristig besser und funktioniert gut.
2. Lieber Shimano Bremsen als die Standard Maguras oder Magura aufrüsten auf die großen Modelle (kenne mich nicht Magura aus, hatte immer nur Avid). 
3. Und kauft keinen RW Carbon Rahmen (C2/X2)! Lieber Alu. 

Fand ich recht interessant! Bisher kann ich bei 1000km Fahrt (Frau C1 Pro) und bei meinen 350km auf dem E1 nichts negatives feststellen.

Das einzige was ich bemängele (als Lackierer) ist der miese stark abplatzende 
Lack an der Schwinge, dem Ober- sowie Unterrohr meiner Frau. Schrieb es schonmal...

So sieht mein Scott nach 4 Jahren nicht aus. Mittlerweile wenn man die Platzer zusammen nimmt erhält man fast die Größe eines 1 Euro Stückes. Tuppse da permanenent mal mit Edding nach und bestelle jetzt mal einen Lackstift beim Händler. Anthrazit grau. 

An meinem E1 (in weiß) das schon fiesere Strecken und Parkeinsatz gesehen ... noch nichts. 

Sonst Molto bene... laufen beide sehr gut. 

Grüße Rog.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Oktober 2012)

zum Thema Popularität:
Mir ist das schissegal wie populär eine Marke ist. Ich suche ein passendes und funktionierendes Bike mit vernünfigem Service vom Hersteller.
Hab ich bei Rotwild, fertig.

zum Thema Ausstattungsvariante:
"Finger weg" von SLX/ Comp ist Unsinn!
Der Kram funktioniert, sit halt etwas schwerer.
Wer im Ausverkauf an ein günstiges Comp kommt, sollte es nehmen. Über den Winter umrüsten (Altteile verkaufen), fertig.
Dann passt wirklich alles und man hat nicht unbedingt mehr ausgegeben als bei der nächst höheren Ausstattungsvariante.

Maguras funktionieren ebenfalls und man hat einen super schnellen und kulanten Service. Leider hat Magura gerade nicht viel Bumms.

Von Carbon sehe ich derzeit noch generell ab, nicht nur bei Rotwild.


----------



## TOM4 (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Kurze anmerkung zu der erfolgeaufzählung - alban lakata wurde 2010 (oder 2009 - weiss nicht genau) auch marathonweltmeister!! Nicht das es wichtig wäre, aber wenn ein österreicher schon mal weltmeister wird, dann sollte man das würdigen!!


----------



## 2014macHartmann (11. Oktober 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Was die Kauf Info fÃ¼r RW anbelangte:
> Bei Beratung in 2 Rotwild LÃ¤den wahren die Aussagen O-Ton:
> 1. Finger weg von Comp / SLX Austattung... lieber etwas mehr in XT investieren. HÃ¤lt langfristig besser und funktioniert gut.





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> zum Thema Ausstattungsvariante:
> "Finger weg" von SLX/ Comp ist Unsinn!
> Der Kram funktioniert, sit halt etwas schwerer.
> Wer im Ausverkauf an ein gÃ¼nstiges Comp kommt, sollte es nehmen. Ãber den Winter umrÃ¼sten (Altteile verkaufen), fertig.
> Dann passt wirklich alles und man hat nicht unbedingt mehr ausgegeben als bei der nÃ¤chst hÃ¶heren Ausstattungsvariante.


Da stimme ich RockyRider66 zu das wichtigste ist der Rahmen und die die Federelemente!!! der Rest ist Kleinkram... mein HÃ¤ndler hatte mir sogar mit dem Hinweis âda sparst du nur 200gâ von XTR abgeraten... HÃÃÃ!!! nachdem ich nachgerechnet hatte wusste ich warum. Ist fÃ¼r den HÃ¤ndler besser... (FÃ¼r mich war der Komplettkauf gegenÃ¼ber Einzelkauf gÃ¼nstiger! Und schon fertig zusammen gebaut!!!)



ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich bemÃ¤ngele (als Lackierer) ist der miese stark abplatzende Lack an der Schwinge, dem Ober- sowie Unterrohr meiner Frau. Schrieb es schonmal...
> 3. Und kauft keinen RW Carbon Rahmen (C2/X2)! Lieber Alu.





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Von Carbon sehe ich derzeit noch generell ab, nicht nur bei Rotwild.


Zum Thema Lack hab hier auch schon viel gelesen... besonders bei den Carbonrahmen haben die Probleme...  hier mal ein Foto vom Unterrohr:


 Das R.X2 Edition hat seit dem 22.05.12 2000km und 25500hm EifelgelÃ¤nde hinter sich... hab mich daran gewÃ¶hnt... ;(
 Ich war am anfang auch sehr skeptisch!!! mein HÃ¤ndler hat das gut ausgehalten!!! Wenn ich irrgend einen neuen abplatzer gesehen hab stand ich sofort bei ihm auf der Matte... aber ich muss sagen hÃ¤lt!!! RockyRider66 hast du schlechte Erfahrung oder traust du dem Carbon noch nicht so Ã¼ber den weg?  



ScottRog69 schrieb:


> 2. Lieber Shimano Bremsen als die Standard Maguras oder Magura aufrÃ¼sten auf die groÃen Modelle (kenne mich nicht Magura aus, hatte immer nur Avid).


 ka keine Erfahrung mit dem kram.


RockyRider66 schrieb:


> zum Thema PopularitÃ¤t:
> Mir ist das schissegal wie populÃ¤r eine Marke ist. Ich suche ein passendes und funktionierendes Bike mit vernÃ¼nfigem Service vom Hersteller.
> Hab ich bei Rotwild, fertig.


 Jop sehe ich genauso!!! Nur weil jetzt wieder irgend eine Marke hochgejubelt wird, muss man in der breiten Masse nicht mit schwimmen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (11. Oktober 2012)

Eine Frage an die E1-Fahrer hier.

Ich würde gerne eine "Rock Shox Totem RC2 DH Coil 180 mm" mit dem Rahmen nutzen.
Nun frage ich mich ob ich ohne Absenkfunktion auch steile Wege mit dieser Konfiguration hoch komme.
Da sind die Meinungen ja verschieden.
Der steile Sitzrohrwinkel sollte eigentlich dazu beitragen, dass dies möglich ist.

Aber wie sieht die Realität aus?
Kommt man so noch gut eine steile Rampe hoch oder ist das aufgrund eines ständig lupfenden Vorderrads mehr Qual als Freude?


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab eine 180er Fox VAN drin, 2.700g.
Abhebendes Vorderrad kenne ich nicht.
Das Vorderrad läuft so weit vor dir her, da musst du keine Bedenken haben.
Die Totem ist noch eine Ecke schwerer.

Außerdem hat der Bock lange Kettenstreben, und die sind noch ausschlaggebender.

Mach dir lieber Gedanken, wie du das überhaupt Teil aufs Hinterrad bekommst...


----------



## ScottRog69 (11. Oktober 2012)

Alora, habe 2mal Park und 300 Fahrkm mit dem E1 hinter mir. Komme überall hoch such fiese Waldtrails und Steigungen. Vergesse sogar öfters dir Absenkung reinzuhauen. Sattel steht bisserl über die Mitte. Habe den Fizzik übrigens gegen Terry Butterfly getauscht. Aber noch nicht warm damit.


----------



## Tillmarin (11. Oktober 2012)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass die Kurbel dein Problem darstellt, denn du wirst ja wohl kaum mit den Pedalen aufsetzen sondern mit dem Kettenblatt und da ist ja die Länge der Kurbelarme egal.
> Hab gar net gewusst, dass es X1 mit weniger als 150mm Federweg gibt, denn eigentlich ist die Geometrie doch auf diese Einbaulänge abgestimmt?
> Und dann sitzt dein Tretlager sogar ein Stück höher als bei meinem guten, alten RFC 0.3.



Hallo hiTCH-HiKER,

Ich habe den Rahmen mit meinen 2010 Parts geschmückt.. bestückt. Eine 150iger Gabel habe ich leider nicht gehabt. Mein Eindruck mit den 140 mm an der Front ist wie schon erwähnt einfach klasse. Einziges Manko: Jawohl, ich setze mit den Pedalen schon ungewohnt schnell auf. Du hast recht - und das ist meine Hoffnung: Mit einer 150iger Gabel das Problem gelöst zu haben.  

Bis dahin


----------



## at021971 (11. Oktober 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kurze anmerkung zu der erfolgeaufzählung - alban lakata wurde 2010 (oder 2009 - weiss nicht genau) auch marathonweltmeister!! Nicht das es wichtig wäre, aber wenn ein österreicher schon mal weltmeister wird, dann sollte man das würdigen!!


 
So jetzt hast Du Deinen Alban auch dabei. Ich hatte 2010 beim Kopieren ausgelassen und 2011 als 2010 gelabelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (11. Oktober 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> So jetzt hast Du Deinen Alban auch dabei. Ich hatte 2010 beim Kopieren ausgelassen und 2011 als 2010 gelabelt.



Gott sei dank - jetzt kann ich entspannt schlafen gehen - vielen dank!

Gruß tom


----------



## Orakel (11. Oktober 2012)

Tillmarin schrieb:


> Hallo hiTCH-HiKER,
> Einziges Manko: Jawohl, ich setze mit den Pedalen schon ungewohnt schnell auf. Du hast recht - und das ist meine Hoffnung: Mit einer 150iger Gabel das Problem gelöst zu haben.
> 
> Bis dahin


muss dich leider enttäuschen, ne 150mm Gabel ändert nichts daran dass du mit den Pedalen früh aufsetzt,(hab auch ne 175mm Kurbel dran) liegt am tiefen Tretlager.


----------



## Orakel (11. Oktober 2012)

nur wer böses oder schlechtes dabei Denkt, zu der Zeit wie die X1/X2/RR2FS in den Bikemagz's getestet wurden, schaltete Rotwild (in Kombi mit Conti/SH) ganzseitige Anzeigen


----------



## tillo7 (11. Oktober 2012)

Gude ihr Rotwild-Ritter,

angefixt durch die zahlreichen Berichte seit den Olympischen Spielen, möchte ich gerne am eigenen Rad/ Leib erfahren, wie sich der Unterschied zwischen den bewährten 26 Zoll-Laufrädern und dem neuen Trend der 27,5 Zoll-Laufräder /650b bemerkbar macht.

Ausgangspunkt:






[/url][/IMG]

Mein olles R.R 2 HT (Größe S), welches zu den meisten Trainingskilometern auf allen Untergründen rund um den Feldberg herangezogen wird, bildet die Basis für den Selbstversuch. Ausgestattet ist das Rad mit Standardteilen: Ritchey WCS-Starrgabel, XTR Kurbel mit 44-32-22, Dura Ace Kassette 12-27, Magura Marta SL 160/160, Disc-Laufräder (XTR-Naben, 717er Mavic-Felgen, Sapim CX-Ray, 32Loch, 3fach gekreuzt) und Rocket Ron in 2.1. In obiger Konfiguration wiegt das Rad ca. 8kg. Die Laufräder sollten nach 9 Jahren treuem Dienst ausgetauscht werden und so kam mir die Idee es mal mit 27,5 Zoll zu probieren.

1. Begegnung oder die Verlobung:
Der Händler meines Vertrauens (www.cycleplanet.de in Mainz) hat für interessierte Kunden einen kompletten 27,5er Laufradsatz mit 2,25er Racing Ralph zum Testen da. Der Test verlief rein optisch sehr positiv. An der Vorderradgabel war noch ewig Platz und in den Hinterbau passte die Kombination ebenfalls locker rein. In der Seitenansicht erkennt nur der Kenner den Unterschied:





Ohne groß über mögliche Nachteile nachzudenken wurden die Laufräder in folgender Konfiguration bestellt: Acros .54-Naben, No Tubes Crest-Felge, Sapim CX Ray, 32 Loch, 3fach gekreuzt.

Mittlerweile kommen die ersten Zweifel auf: Wie wirkt sich die Erhöhung des Tretlagers durch die höheren Laufräder aus? Wird die Fuhre dadurch kippelig? Sind die Laufräder mit den längeren Speichen noch stabil genug um die Wurzel- und Steinfelder am Feldberg zu überstehen? Muss ausgerechnet ich so viel Kohle für neue Laufräder ausgeben, um so einen Schickimicki-Trend zu testen?

Weiter geht`s, wenn die Laufräder da sind. Also Torsten, ich will ja nicht hetzen...

Teil 2:

Nach einer kurzen Wartezeit kam Anfang der Woche der ersehnte Anruf aus Mainz: "Die Laufräder sind fertig!" Sehr schön! Also auf nach Mainz und die Rädchen abgeholt. Nicht anders zu erwarten war die gute Qualität der Laufräder. Spitzenmäßiger Rundlauf, kein Knacken und dazu sauber, schlauchlos verbaute 2,25er Racing Ralph. So sah es dann gestern Abend nach der Montage der Kassette, Bremsscheiben und Schnellspanner aus:




Systemgewicht liegt übrigens bei genau 8,00kg. Durch die größeren Laufräder ergibt sich also kaum ein Gewichtsunterschied (Mein 26 Zoll-Laufradsatz fürs Rocky: Acros A.54/ZTR Olympic/ 64x CX-Ray = 1363g/ 650b fürs Rotwild: Acros A.54/ ZTR Crest/ 64x CX-Ray = 1417g).

Hier noch ein direkter Größenvergleich zum Rocky mit 26":





Platz im Rahmen und in der Gabel ist mit den 2,25er Racing Ralph genug:













Ich finde das Verhältnis Rahmengröße zu Laufrädern sehr schön. Aber Geschmack ist ja manchmal Glückssache

Der spannende Teil sollte aber heute bei der ersten Probefahrt auf dem Programm stehen. Eine Silbermedaille musste mit der Bereifung ja mindestens drin sein, siehe Nino Schurter und Sabine Spitz.
Was soll ich sagen!? Auf meiner 25km Hausrunde mit vielen wurzeligen und steinigen Trails war ich knapp 5 Minuten schneller, das Rad rollte von alleine über die geraden Schotterstücke, flog bergab Dank der großen Räder über Steine und Wurzeln und ich konnte Dank der super Traktion sogar an einem Baumstamm hochfahren.....

Bilder des typischen Einsatzgebiets im Taunus:












Ganz ehrlich, ich habe nach der ersten Ausfahrt keinen Unterschied zu meinen vorherigen 26 Zoll-Laufrädern bemerken können. Das gute Stück lief ebenso auffällig oder unauffällig, wie vorher: keine verbesserte Traktion, kein besseres Rollverhalten, kein Gekrampfe in engen Kehren und auch das höhere Tretlager fiel nicht auf. Vielleicht bin ich zu unsensibel (Meine Frau würde mir hier uneingeschränkt zustimmen.) oder habe zu große Unterschiede erwartet/ erhofft. Da ich eh neue Laufräder brauchte - äh, ich meinte wollte - bin ich nicht enttäuscht, sondern freue mich über die, meiner Meinung nach, schönere Optik. Falls sich auf einer der nächsten Touren noch etwas an meiner Meinung ändert, werde ich berichten.

Tillo


----------



## at021971 (11. Oktober 2012)

Dann sind wir mal auf morgen gespannt. Welche Größe hat denn Dein R.R2 HT Rahmen?


----------



## tillo7 (11. Oktober 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Dann sind wir mal auf morgen gespannt. Welche Größe hat denn Dein R.R2 HT Rahmen?



Gude,

der Rahmen hat Größe S.

Gruß
Tillo


----------



## Tillmarin (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir von euch jemand sagen, warum in den Geo-Daten von Rotwild die Tretlagerhöhe mit 33,75 cm (Boden bis Mitte Tretlager) angegeben ist - bei mir jedoch bei 31,7 cm liegt???

An der 140iger Gabel kann das nicht liegen. Wie Orakel schon meinte, wird das nicht die Entscheidung bringen. Da wird sich mehr der Winkel als die Tretlagerhöhe ändern.

Nachtrag: Modell X1 2012


----------



## RCC03-Biker (12. Oktober 2012)

Bei einer geringeren Einbaulänge der Federgabel kommt das Tretlager schon a bisserl weiter runter


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Oktober 2012)

Eigentlich schon.

Aber das ist nicht die Welt gerade mal 7mm ausmachen.
Überträgt man das weiter aufs Tretlager, na ja.

Die Tretlager sind mit wachsenden Federwegen und flacheren Lenkwinkel einfach tiefer gelegt worden.
Sonst wäre ein solches Bike ja träge wie ein Langholzschlepper.

Man muss sich einfach an das flache Tretlager gewöhnen.
Nach ein paar Abgängen wird es bei mir langsam besser.
Dabei ist es zu 99% die Kurbel oder das Pedal die hängen bleiben.

So sieht das dann aus: 
Man schaue auf die Kurbel im Hintergrund)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (12. Oktober 2012)

Ist hier schonmal jemand ein E1 mit einer 180mm Stahlfedergabel wie z.B. der Totem RC2 DH Coil gefahren und wie harmoniert das?
Oder würdet ihr etwas anderes empfehlen?
Mir ist ein gutes Ansprechverhalten wichtig und viel Sicherheitsreserven, aber man sollte auch noch halbwegs bergauf kommen, wobei 300-400g Gewichtsunterschied für mich net relevant sind und kein Entscheidungskriterium.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## fruchtmoose (12. Oktober 2012)

-


----------



## TOM4 (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo ritter,
Hab mal wieder eine nicht rotwildbezogene frage an die alpencrosser und zwar mit welchen schuhen seit ihr gefahren/gegangen?

Hab momentan shimano sh-m 60? glaub ich. Das sind keine raceschuhe mit carbonsohle usw. aber halt flach und nicht knöchelhoch und auch nicht wasserdicht etc. Ist das wichtig, oder geht's auch mit überschuhen? Oder sollte ich schon in ordentliche schuhe investieren? (Soll ja hoffentlich nicht mein letzter alp-x bleiben!)

Danke und gruß tom


----------



## at021971 (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe fürs MTB eigenlich keine dieser Raceschuhe. Die Schuhe die ich bisher verwendet habe, waren alle halbhoch und mit einer Sohle, mit der man auch in den Alpen recht gut laufen kann. 

Beim AlpX 2002 und 2004 kamen Adidas El Moro Mid zum Einsatz. In den Jahren 2009 und 2010 waren es Shimano SH-MT51. Die Schuhe geben guten Halt. Sie haben, was für die Kraftübertragung beim Biken gut ist, eine fest Sohle und es lassen sich ohne Probleme längere Strecken in alpinem Geländer zurücklegen. Der aktuelle Nachfolger des MT51 ist der MT53. Ich habe noch ein Paar SH-MT52 für die Fahrt zur Arbeit, die auch sehr gut sind und sich für einen AlpX eignen.


----------



## TOM4 (13. Oktober 2012)

Danke für deine rasche antwort - sind die sh mt 51 bzw. jetzt 53 denn wasserdicht? Oder wird das überbewertet?

Gruß tom


----------



## at021971 (13. Oktober 2012)

Nein die sind nicht Wasserdicht. ist auch nicht so wichtig finde ich, denn wenn es regnet, helfen "wasserdichte" Schuhe auch nichts. Für solche Fälle haben wir Gamaschen zum Überziehen mit dabei gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eichkatzel (13. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## TOM4 (13. Oktober 2012)

Ok - danke für deine erfahrungen!


----------



## RW_Eddy (13. Oktober 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Nein die sind nicht Wasserdicht. ist auch nicht so wichtig finde ich, denn wenn es regnet, helfen "wasserdichte" Schuhe auch nichts. Für solche Fälle haben wir Gamaschen zum Überziehen mit dabei gehabt.



Kann ich nur zustimmen. Generell reichen "nicht Race Schuhe" mit Überschuhe/Gamaschen.
Ich habe zwar die Sh mt 91 vom Shimano. Die bringen es aber nur, wenn man eine Regenhose hat, die lang genug ist und auch die gute Vibram Sohle nutzt. Damit meine ich, auch ein paar Meter das Rad tragen oder schieben muss. Bin zwar noch keinen Alpencross gefahren, aber 3 Tage hintereinander in den Alpen im Regen gefahren. Da lernt man gutes Schuhwerk schätzen.
Das Wetter muss ja nicht immer schei_e sein.

Viele Grüße
Eddy


----------



## Maledivo (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Rotwild-Ritter,

anbei mein Bike:






(leider klappt es mit Bild uploaden nicht) - siehe Anhang Bild 01

Um besseres Bild haben zu können, siehe in meinem Profil. 

Habe zwei Fragen:

Am Rotwild wird serienmässig Fizik Tundra 2 Sattel montiert. Ich bin damit auch ganz zufrieden, allerdings merke ich in letzter Zeit, dass bei lange Uphill-Fahrten auf mein Allerwerteste Druckgefühl gibt. Bei Downhill oder Trails habe ich solches Problem nicht.

Habt Ihr auch solche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Zweiter Frage:

Fox Float Gabel 120er und Fox Float CTD Dämpfer 120er

Ich bin ein sportlicher Fahrer, der gerne viel Uphill fährt, daher auch ein wenig härter abgestimmt (Komplettgewicht 90 kg, Gabel 95-100 psi und Dämpfer 170-180 psi, SAG etwas unter 15 %).

Anbei Bilder:






(leider klappt es nicht) - siehe Anhänge - Bilder 02+03






Nach heutiger Fahrt habe ich mehr nach Downhill orientiert und stellte fest dass der Dämpfer schon fast 90 % der Federwege benutzt.

Ist es so kein Problem wenn ich so auf Dauerhaft mache? Ich bin mit der jetziger Abstimmung ganz zufrieden, da möchte ich Dämpfer nicht härter einstellen. Oder muss ich vor der längeren Downhillfahrten härter pumpen, danach wieder auf 170-180 psi einstellen lassen? Hab wohl das Blut der Downhillfahrten geleckt, hoffe das 120 mm ausreicht und nicht dass ich in Kürze auf einen X1 ausweichen muss 

Vielen Dank.

Ich komme übrigends aus Koblenz, hier habe schon 4 Rotwilder gesehen. Vielleicht ist einer von Euch dabei.

Noch was, kennt Ihr irgendwo ein gutes rot eloxiertes Flaschenhalter?

Gruß Maledivo


----------



## Vette08 (14. Oktober 2012)

Maledivo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube sogar, dass Du einen Ticken zu viel Luft im Dämpfer hast! Der O-Ring an meinem Dämpfer sitzt noch ein Stück tiefer . Aber solange Du mit dem Fahrverhalten zufrieden bist, lass es natürlich so.


----------



## Maledivo (14. Oktober 2012)

Danke Vette08. 

Dann werde ich es so lassen. Bin damit schon sehr zufrieden.

Gibt´s keine Erfahrungen mit Fizik-Sattel? Ich meine, es ist oft üblich, dass man bei einem Sattel den Druckgefühl bekommt, egal bei welcher Fahrweise (Uphill, Trail, Downhill), bei mir war nur bei Uphill.


----------



## Maledivo (14. Oktober 2012)

Hi Tillo7,

könntest Du mir sagen wie lang der Durchmesser eines 650B ist?

Danke.

Möchte bevor ich DT Swiss Tricon in 26" holen, Gewissheit haben, ob 650B auch für mein Rahmen in Frage kommen kann, was ich aber nicht glaube (Hinterrad hat etwa 1 cm Platz, dazu braucht man auch Lücke für Matschfahrten).

Gruß Maledivo


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. Oktober 2012)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Ich fahre das E.1 mit einer Totem, und kann mich da nur den Erfahrungen von Rocky anschließen.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Die Harmonie von Rahmen und Gabel kann ich nur hervorheben, ich war da anfangs auch skeptisch. Bergauf nicht unkomfortabel, bergab brauch ich wohl nichts weiter zu sagen.. Tourentauglichkeit ist bei härterem set-up auf jeden Fall vorhanden. Die Coil Variante sollte sich in Bezug auf harmonisches Fahrverhalten und sensibles Ansprechen nicht allzu anders verhalten, dazu können andere aber sicher verlässlichere Aussagen treffen..



Danke für deine Infos!

Es wäre natürlich toll, wenn sich hier noch jemand finden würde der wirklich eine Totem mit Stahlfeder am E1 ausprobiert hat.
Ich sehe eigentlich momentan für mich gar keine Alternative, denn die Fox Van liegt leider nicht in meinem Preisrahmen und eine Lyrik scheint wohl doch ein deutlicher Unterschied zu sein in Sachen Steifigkeit etc.


----------



## ScottRog69 (14. Oktober 2012)

Hi Maledivo, 
hatte den Fizzik auf dem E1 und ihn nach 100km runter geschmissen. Beimn normalen Touren drückte er (weil zu schmal) massiv auf die inneren Gesäßknochen. Habe jetzt gegen Terry Butterfly Gel Ps getauscht... etwas besser muss aber noch länger testen.  Dämpfer und Gabel am e1 sind auch straffer auf 90kg statt 83 eingestellt für uphill und touren. Im Bikepark und für DH lasse ich Luft ab. LG Roger


----------



## Maledivo (14. Oktober 2012)

Danke Roger.

Dann ist bei dieser Sattel üblich. Werde dann um ein neues Sattel umschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (14. Oktober 2012)

Ein bisschen OT jetzt, sorry!

Weiss jemand wieviel die RC 1 HT Rahmen als 26er Alu (mit Steuersatz) kosteten?

Danke.


----------



## Maledivo (14. Oktober 2012)

Guck mal auf Homepage von Matthias (Grüne Wiese) nach. Er hat nämlich welche vorrätig.

Du hast PN.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2012)

*Saison- Abschlusstreffen 2012 -Pfalz-*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich bei den Teilnehmern kurz für das prima Wochenende in der Pfalz bedanken.
Wie gewohnt coole Biker, kein Stress und ordentliches Trailgeshredder.
Die Teilnehmer werden übrigens imm er schneller bergab, goil!

Am Sonntag haben wir es uns bei Regen dann noch mal so richtig besorgt.
Stresstest fürs Bike und Lagerung...

Die Waschmaschine wurde bei mir gestern Abend noch zur Mischmaschine, den letzten Dreck habe ich dann mit Zahnseide entfernt.

Also, bis demnächst!!!


Ride fine!


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Oktober 2012)

So sieht es aus. Heute nach ner kleinen Morgenrunde:







Unsere Waschmaschine läuft auch gerade.


----------



## noie95 (15. Oktober 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *Saison- Abschlusstreffen 2012 -Pfalz-*
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ...



ich möchte mich anschließen...
es war einfach mal wdr richtig scheeee....!!!

und rockyrider66 danken für die tollen ideen was die tourenplanung angeht!!!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. Oktober 2012)

Noch eine kurze Frage an die E1-Fahrer.

Ist die Bremsaufnahme vom 2011er Rahmen hinten IS oder PM?
Sieht für mich auf den Fotos die ich gefunden habe nach IS aus...


----------



## RCC03-Biker (18. Oktober 2012)

bei den 2011er E1 ist es IS


----------



## ernieball73 (18. Oktober 2012)

Genau,  und ab 2012 ist es Postmount hinten...
Wobei mir direkt ne neue Frage kommt...,
Hat jemand von Euch hinten beim 2012(PM) E1 mal auf 200er Scheibe umgebaut ?? Und wenn ja mit welchem Adapter ?


----------



## abi_1984 (18. Oktober 2012)

Das E1 hat hinten soweit ich weiß eine PM7 Aufnahme, d.h. man braucht bei Verwendung einer 180mm Scheibe keinen Adapter. Um eine 200mm Scheibe zu montieren, brauchst Du daher nur einen Adapter, mit dem Du mit dem Bremssattel (200-180)/2=10mm weiter rauskommst.

z.B. von 
Avid 
Formula


Eine brauchbare Übersicht zu dem ganzen Standards und Adapterkram gibt es hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Locke (18. Oktober 2012)

^^ok, das ist gut zu wissen. Ich hab es mir schon halb gedacht und hätte es sicher gemerkt. Doch sofern man weiß, was beim Aufbau auf einen zukommt, ist es immer besser.

Der Umwerfer am 2012 bzw. 2013 ist Direct-Mount, oder? Ich hab das vorher noch nie gesehen und hatte mich bisher auch nicht interessiert, also deshalb bitte nicht lachen...


----------



## RCC03-Biker (19. Oktober 2012)

ja, ist direct-mount


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Oktober 2012)

Für eine 180er Scheibe braucht man am E1 2011 hinten einen Adapter!


----------



## Matthias3977 (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

hier mal mein neues Rotwild, auf seiner ersten richtigen Tour .


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (19. Oktober 2012)

So gehört das.
Bike, Panorama und Shirt,
alles stimmt


----------



## heizer1980 (19. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schön, wenn man die Testfahrt mit einem solchen Panorama machen kann.
Ist das schon das 2013´er Modell? Die Rotwild Beschriftung ist schon in schwarz, sollte also das Bike aus der Nächsten Saison sein. Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, warum steht auf der XMS immernoch 175, sollte da nicht 180 stehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (19. Oktober 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Für eine 180er Scheibe braucht man am E1 2011 hinten einen Adapter!



Wenn der Rahmen eine PM7 Aufnahme hat, braucht man für 180er Scheibe keinen Adapter. Dein Rahmen hat laut Deinen Bildern IS Aufnahme. Da braucht man natürlich einen


----------



## Matthias3977 (19. Oktober 2012)

@HEIZER,
laut Verkäufer habe ich schon ein 2013 Modell, kann es aber nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, oder überprüfen. Warum auf der Wippe noch 175mm drauf steht kann ich nicht genau sagen, stuzig hat es mich aber auch gemacht. Ich habe den Rahmen auf jeden Fall zur Eurobikezeit gekauft, von daher kann es schon sein, dass es ein 2013 Modell ist.
Aber eigentlich ist es mir egal, ob 2012, oder 2013 fahren tut es sich echt super. Und was mich am meisten überrascht hat, wie gut es sich auch berghoch bewegen lässt.
Grüße


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Oktober 2012)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Wenn der Rahmen eine PM7 Aufnahme hat, braucht man für 180er Scheibe keinen Adapter. Dein Rahmen hat laut Deinen Bildern IS Aufnahme. Da braucht man natürlich einen



Logo


----------



## grosser (19. Oktober 2012)

Matthias3977 schrieb:


> @HEIZER,
> laut Verkäufer habe ich schon ein 2013 Modell, kann es aber nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, oder überprüfen. Warum auf der Wippe noch 175mm drauf steht kann ich nicht genau sagen, stuzig hat es mich aber auch gemacht. Ich habe den Rahmen auf jeden Fall zur Eurobikezeit gekauft, von daher kann es schon sein, dass es ein 2013 Modell ist.
> Aber eigentlich ist es mir egal, ob 2012, oder 2013 fahren tut es sich echt super. Und was mich am meisten überrascht hat, wie gut es sich auch berghoch bewegen lässt.
> Grüße



Schönes Bike!
Nach der Sattelstellung fährst du ja nur den Berg hoch!


----------



## Matthias3977 (19. Oktober 2012)

@grosser
ja ich fahre viel Berg hoch, und ich mag es wenn die Sattelspitze eine wenig nach unten zeigt, fährt sich für mich angenehmer. Und Berg runter fährt man eh viel im stehen .
Aber zugegeben, es sieht komisch aus!


----------



## heizer1980 (19. Oktober 2012)

In dem Katalog ist es auch mit 175 abgebildet, an der Kurbel wurde auch etwas mit Photoshob gearbeitet. Hat mich auch etwas stutzig gemacht, hab aber gedacht, dass Rotwild einfach noch nicht das 2013 er Bike komplett stehen hat und dass es eine Vorserienversion ist. Soll mir aber auch alles egal sein, ich freu mich schon auf mein E1.
Wie heißt es so schön, Vorfreude ist die schönste freude.
Wünsche dir viel Spass mit deinem E1.


----------



## TOM4 (19. Oktober 2012)

Matthias3977 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal mein neues Rotwild, auf seiner ersten richtigen Tour .


 
das bild/bike ist echt super!

aber, das bike sieht so klein im vergleich zu dir aus!

ich hoffe, bei deinen oberarmen hast du keinen carbonlenker drauf! nicht das du den beim antreten zerreißt!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Oktober 2012)

@Matthias3977:
Ist das eine Totem 180mm die du an dem Bike fährst?
Wie fährt es sich bergauf ohne Absenkung?


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Oktober 2012)

man braucht wirklich keine Absenkung am E1!
(Ich gehe davon aus, er wird es dir bestätigen)

Da das Tretlager so tief ist, wird  eine abgesenkte Front eher hinderlich.

Im übrigen: Nur wir in Europa bekommen über die PR- Abteilungen den Input, dass eine Absenkung erforderlich ist. Und über den Weg der Medien glauben wir es auch.

In Übersee will den Kram kaum einer, dort wird er kaum verkauft.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Oktober 2012)

Da hast du schon recht, im Grunde kann ich das auch bestätigen, da ich an meinem RFC0.3 eine Talas fahre und die Absenkung selbst bei dessen Geometrie nicht zwingend benötige.
Was ich beim E1 mit Totem aber vielleicht vermissen werde ist ein Lockout, denn den habe ich bei Gabel und Dämpfer bisher oft und gerne zum Kräfte schonen genutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias3977 (19. Oktober 2012)

hey, @TOM4
ist schon der XL-Rahmen, aber größer würde ich ihn nicht haben wollen,
und ist kein Carbonlenker ,

@ hiTCH-HiKER
ja ist die 180 Totem, und du brauchst wirklich keine Absenkung, ich habe es wirklich noch nicht geschafft eine Steigung zu finden, wo das Vorderrad hochsteigen würde (ab 25% schiebe ich lieber) selbst in technischen Bergaufpassagen habe ich keine Probleme,
einen Lockout vermisse ich auch nicht wirklich, wenn ich im sitzen pedaliere tut sich an der Gabel nicht wirklich viel (ich denke mal durch den flachen Lenkwinkel) und im Wiegetritt na und , da wippt's halt ein bisschen,


----------



## 2014macHartmann (19. Oktober 2012)

@Matthias3977 Schick! Tolles R.E1!


----------



## ScottRog69 (20. Oktober 2012)

Frage:

Warum rüsten viele auf die RS Totem um? Was ist der Unterschied zur Fox Talas 180mm RC mit Factory Kashima? 

Ansonsten Matze... Top Bike. Nur die Farbe.... 
Späßle.. mittlerweile finde ich sie auch gut.


----------



## TOM4 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke das ist z.b. beim selbstaufbau, unter anderem eine preisfrage


----------



## Matthias3977 (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, ich finde es ist nicht nur eine Preisfrage. Ich hatte die 180 Fox (zwar als Air) in meinem SX-Trail und war von der nicht so begeistert. Von der Totem dagegen bin ich sehr begeistert.
Grüße


----------



## Vette08 (20. Oktober 2012)

Welche Gründe sprechen eigentlich dagegen eine 180er Gabel im X1 zu fahren? Ich habe noch kein X1 mit mehr als 160mm Federweg gesehen und die Enduro-Alternativen auf dem 180er-Sektor sind doch eigentlich besser.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab in meinem Touren-RFC-0.3 eine Fox Talas verbaut, aber diese Gabeln finde ich für steile, verblockte Trails eher ungeeignet. Entweder man stellt sie so ein, dass sie fein anspricht und kaum Auslösemoment hat, dann sinkt sie aber bei Stufen fast komplett ein, was in solch einer Situation sehr kontraproduktiv ist. Oder man erhöht den Luftdruck, verliert dadurch aber sehr viel Komfort sowie Federweg abseits verblockter Trailabfahrten.
Für ein Enduro halte ich eine Stahlfedergabel immernoch für die beste Alternative, vorausgesetzt man hat die für das eigene Gewicht passende Feder eingebaut.

Die Totem passt mit ihren 180mm ideal zum E1, aber eine Fox Van würde es natürlich genauso tun.
Da ist es wie TOM4 schon geschrieben hat dann eher eine Preisfrage.
Mir persönlich gefällt die Totem auch optisch sehr gut und die einfache sowie selten notwendige Wartung war für mich ein weiteres Argument für die Stahlfeder.
Das einzige Argument, das aus meiner Sicht für eine Luftfedergabel spricht, das ist ein um mehrere Hundert Gramm geringeres Gewicht. Bin mal gespannt wieviel mein E1 dann aufgebaut wiegt 

      @Vette08:
Das X1 würde ich nicht mit einer Gabel >160mm ausrüsten, da veränderst du die Geometrie zu sehr.


----------



## Vette08 (20. Oktober 2012)

Die Frage der Geometrieänderung habe ich mir auch gestellt, aber ein Rechenbeispiel mit variieredem SAG relativiert das wieder:
- 160 mm bei 25% SAG: 120mm "effektiver FW"
- 180 mm bei 30% SAG: 126mm "effektiver FW"

Die Frage ist natürlich ob man speziell mit einer Coil-Variante einfach so den SAG variieren kann?


----------



## Kordl (20. Oktober 2012)

So heute mal a biserl mit meinen C1 a Tour gefahren. (sorry für die schlechte Qualität)











Ein E1 würde mir auch gefallen aber leider hab ich bei mir in der Gegend zu wenig geile Trails. 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Oktober 2012)

Mein gutes, altes RFC 0.3, nur ganz bisserl dreckig


----------



## heizer1980 (22. Oktober 2012)

single-malts schrieb:


>




Eben im Kurriose Bikes Thread gefunden. So kann man ein C2 auch aufbauen


----------



## at021971 (22. Oktober 2012)

Passt doch, dann hält es wenigstens... ;-)


----------



## grosser (22. Oktober 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Eben im Kurriose Bikes Thread gefunden. So kann man ein C2 auch aufbauen



Geil!
Endlich kann man seine Protektoren richtig verstauen und der Rucksack kommt vom Rücken!!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. Oktober 2012)

Naja warum nicht... vielleicht ein altes Auslaufmodell für ein paar hundert Euros bekommen... in der Stadt braucht man bei all den Schlaglöchern mindestens Enduro-Federweg


----------



## TOM4 (22. Oktober 2012)

Das ist wie bei einem unfall - obwohl es so grausam ist, kann man einfach nicht wegsehen!! 
Da bekommt man aber 100%ig augenkrebs!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hauptsache da ist eine Remote Variostütze dran, könnte ja mal ein steiler, ruppiger Trail kommen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich will eure Gesicher mal sehen, wenn ihr von dem Teil im Trail mal versemmelt werdet.
Dann schafft ihr es vielleicht noch flux ins Körbchen zu kotzen.....


----------



## ernieball73 (22. Oktober 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Zitat von single-malts:
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> http://lh4.ggpht.com/-cMN0R9XihVY/UH2vRBG2K3I/AAAAAAAAAbk/kwcwba94i-Y/s640/2012_10_16_21_%25202.jpg
> ...



Ne nä?! Ich geh "kaputt" hahahahah ,klar ! Wenn Mann einkaufen fährt braucht man en gutes Fahrwerk damit einem nicht das Gemüse ausem Korb fällt ! ;-)


----------



## C_dale (22. Oktober 2012)

_



_
_Aua, das tut den Augen weh!_
_Kann ich gerade noch verstehen,  wenn Fahrerin/Fahrer weit über 60!_


----------



## RCC03-Biker (22. Oktober 2012)

War gestern bei bestem Bikewetter wieder mal auf einer meiner Hausrunden unterwegs. Das X1 macht einfach Laune.
Im Winter kommt dann noch ne 36er oder Lyrik ran und dann passt es.
Außer ich finde ein unwiderstehliches Angebot für ein E1


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal das Ergebnis zu meinem 650b-Test: Klick hier


----------



## at021971 (22. Oktober 2012)

Danke für den schönen und interessanten Bericht zu Deinen ersten 650b Fahreindrücken. Was für mich neben den technischen Eigenheiten der drei Formate bleibt ist, dass das R.R2 HT mit 650b Rädern nicht so - sorry - 'leicht verbogen' aussieht, wie Dein 29" Specialized. Große Räder und dazwischen einen optisch Micro Rahmen, so kommt das getunte R.R nicht herüber. Das passt einfach. Wobei nach den gar nicht gelungenen 2012er Rotwild Versuchen zum Thema 29", die neuen 29" R.R2/R.C1 zeigen, dass man durchaus auch optisch stimmige 29" Fullys bauen kann. Und die Optik funktioniert da sorgar schon in größe M, wie die Austellungsstücke auf der Eurobike zeigten.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (23. Oktober 2012)

......unsereins kann seit gestern auch etwas mitredenâ¦   nach dem ich auf der Eurobike extrem viele 29iger und schon einige 27,5er gesehen hatte dachte ich mir jetzt musst du das mal testen und erfÃ¼hlen ob es zu den bewÃ¤hrten 26zigern diesen groÃen Unterschied gibt.

Also waren wir (3 Mountainbiker) beim Rocky-Mountain Demoday und haben uns das RM Element 999 RSL 29, das High-End Fully mit 100mm Federweg und knapp 10 Kg sowie 2 mal das RM Altitude 750_650b, ein Vorserien Fully mit 150mm mit knapp 14 Kg ausgeliehen. 
NatÃ¼rlich kann man die Art der Bikes eigentlich gar nicht vergleichen, beide Bikes sind aber fÃ¼r die jeweilige RadgrÃ¶Ãe optimiert. Es ging uns einfach mal einen Unterschied der LaufradgrÃ¶Ãen zu erfahrenâ¦.    

Bergauf ging das Element ziemlich gut, klar das geringe Gewicht, besonders der rotierenden Masse. Aber wir mussten alle treten, mehr als wir dachtenâ¦.   hochgeflogen sind wir nicht. 
Auf der kurzen Trailpassage ging das Element dann mehr als gut, die groÃen LaufrÃ¤der Ã¼berrollen wirklich alles. Es musste aber mit Nachdruck in die Kurvenlinie gebracht werden,  hier war gewiss auch der lange 110mm-Vorbau etwas Schuld, ein kÃ¼rzerer Vorbau wÃ¼rde das Verhalten sicherlich verbessern. Ist das jetzt die viel angesprochene TrÃ¤gheit, davon wÃ¼rde ich nicht sprechen, als Fahrer muss man einfach aktiver bleiben. Ein Element BC war leider nicht in der Testflotte!!!
Bergabâ¦.    uuuuuuupsss, fÃ¼r 100mm nicht schlecht. Es war jetzt keine schwere Bergabpassage, aber wir alle waren uns einig, das Element fuhr auf dem Schotter wie auf Schienen,  kein Versetzen oder weg rutschen und das bei einer sehr hohen Geschwindigkeit. 

Das Altitude mit der ReifengrÃ¶Ãe 27,5 war trotz des viel hÃ¶heren Gewichtes nach unserem GefÃ¼hl  nicht viel langsamer den Berg hochâ¦    wir sind keine Racebiker und kurbeln einen Berg immer in unserem Rhythmus hoch, in den roten Bereich gehen wir selten, aber wir waren uns einig, das 29ziger hat unserer Meinung nach hier gegenÃ¼ber den anderen LaufradgrÃ¶Ãen keinen Vorteil. 
Im Trail fÃ¼hlt sich das 27,5er sehr gut an, Ã¼berrollt Hindernisse ebenfalls ziemlich gut und der Unterschied zum 29zwanziger besteht darin, dass es deutlich beweglicher (ein 60mm Vorbau) war. Zu unseren 26zwanzigernâ¦   naja, marginal besser, auf unserer Testrunde aber jetzt nicht besonders deutlich erfahrbar.
Bergabâ¦.    ja, doch hier merkt man schon die bessere Traktion, das gibt etwas mehr Fahrsicherheit, nicht ganz dieses Schienenfahren des 29ziger, aber doch besser wie ein 26ziger.

Was ist unser Fazitâ¦.     fÃ¼r uns drei Tourenbiker ohne die Ambition als Erster oben oder unten zu sein ist das schwierig. Bergauf wÃ¼rden wir das 26ziger oder 27,5er dem 29ziger vorziehen, selbst mit einem so leichten 29-Fully wie dem 999 RSL konnten wir keinen deutlichen Vorsprung herausfahren (ein echter Racer mit dicken Waden kann das aber bestimmt). Auf dem Trail hat jedes seine Vor- und Nachteile, hier muss jeder nach seinen Vorlieben handeln. Bergabâ¦   grÃ¶Ãere Reifen bringen wirklich mehr Traktion, dadurch etwas mehr Fahrsicherheitâ¦   wer aber das hÃ¶here Tempo nicht braucht, kann auch ein 26ziger fahren (vielleicht braucht er dafÃ¼r die besseren Bremsen  ;-)  um das Tempo immer entsprechend zu drosseln). 

Kurzum, wir sind der Meinung, dass alle LaufradgrÃ¶Ãen ihre Berechtigung haben. Letztendlich sind die eigenen Vorlieben, die Fahrtechnik, die Linienwahl und die eigene Hemmschwelle fÃ¼r die gewÃ¤hlte Geschwindigkeit ausschlaggebend â man kann aber jetzt die LaufradgrÃ¶Ãe zu seinen individuellen Vorlieben auswÃ¤hlen. Ob alle LaufradgrÃ¶Ãen Ã¼berleben weiss jetzt noch niemand, das liegt dann doch wieder an uns Verbrauchernâ¦.     optisch und da waren wir uns einige macht das MittelmaÃ den besten Eindruck!!!!


----------



## at021971 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube der letze Satz faßt das Thema 26" vs. 650b vs. 29" perfekt zusammen.

Wenn die Bike Industrie schon mit Gewalt den Verkauf pushen will, dann doch bitte mit einer Lösung, wo eingebildeter oder tatsächlicher Performancegewinn im Einklang mit einer ausgewogenen Optik steht. Mit wenigen Ausnahmen ist das ber bei den 29" Bikes aber bisher nicht der Fall. Sie erscheinen mir irgendwie wie Kinderfahrräder, da ein Rahmen in nahzu unveränderter Dimension von Riesenrädern eingerahmt wird, was diesen optisch schrumpfen und den Biker wachsen läßt.


----------



## heizer1980 (23. Oktober 2012)

Danke euch beiden für die ausführlichen Berichte. Das bestärkt mich schon in meiner Entscheidung das E1 in 26" bestellt zu haben und nicht die 650b Version genommen zu haben. Ich hätte mich durch die Lackierung und die Bike Bravos fast hinreißen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. Oktober 2012)

Das sehe ich ganz genauso wie ihr, die 650b-Variante hat durchaus Potential sich mittelfristig durchzusetzen, aber ein 29" nie im Leben.
Die Optik ist so gruselig, das würde ich in 100 Jahren net fahren wollen!
Meiner Meinung ein kurzer Hype, der dann als Nischenprodukt für sehr große Fahrer dauerhaft erhalten bleiben wird.


----------



## MB-Locke (23. Oktober 2012)

Hi!
So, habe heute mal die noch fehlenden Komponenten für den Aufbau meines E1 bestellt... habe mich nun aufgrund der Erfahrungen hier von einigen für ne nicht absenkbare 180er entschieden!
Pics gibts dann vom Testride freu mich schon tierisch.

Habt ihr euer Rotwild auch registriert zwecks Garantieverlängerung?

Grüße

Locke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## at021971 (23. Oktober 2012)

Auf jeden Fall! Und nicht vergessen, neuralgische Stellen abzuKleben.


----------



## MB-Locke (23. Oktober 2012)

^^welches sind denn die Stellen? An den Schaltzügen verwende ich so Tubes von Jagwire u das Unterrohr ist zu 2/3 von ner Schutzfolie von Haus aus beklebt...?
Was fehlt noch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowman_NA (23. Oktober 2012)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> ^^welches sind denn die Stellen? An den Schaltzügen verwende ich so Tubes von Jagwire u das Unterrohr ist zu 2/3 von ner Schutzfolie von Haus aus beklebt...?
> Was fehlt noch?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



hi. also bei meinem C2 hat das sitzrohr am meisten gelitten.


----------



## at021971 (23. Oktober 2012)

Unterrohr ist schon ok, wenn der Schutz weit genug herum geht. Sonst wäre da noch die linke Kettenstrebe, falls Du mit den Sohlen dran kommst. Und wegen der Reifen mit groben Stollen und dem davon ausgelösten Beschuss mit Steinen, einen Schutz für das Sitzrohr.


----------



## heizer1980 (23. Oktober 2012)

Sattelrohr, Ketten- und Druckstrebe von beiden Seiten, habe bei meinem C1 von der Kette innen so unschöne schlieren und Lackabplatzer. An der Linken Strebe habe ich von den Schuh auch ein paar kleine Kratzer.
Rocky hat wohl sein ganzes Bike abgeklebt, da würde mich auch mal interessieren wie das aussieht (vor allem an den Schweissnähten und an den Stellen wo die Rohre zusammen kommen) und vieviel Arbeit es war.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. Oktober 2012)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hi!
> So, habe heute mal die noch fehlenden Komponenten für den Aufbau meines E1 bestellt... habe mich nun aufgrund der Erfahrungen hier von einigen für ne nicht absenkbare 180er entschieden!
> Pics gibts dann vom Testride freu mich schon tierisch.



Coole Sache, das ist ja fast wie bei mir 
Da fehlt für meinen E1-Aufbau auch nur noch die Sattelstütze und die Felgen, der Rest befindet sich zur heutigen Abholung bereit. Ich habe jedenfalls fest geplant den Aufbau penibel zu dokumentieren.


----------



## Orakel (23. Oktober 2012)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> ^^welches sind denn die Stellen? An den Schaltzügen verwende ich so Tubes von Jagwire u das Unterrohr ist zu 2/3 von ner Schutzfolie von Haus aus beklebt...?
> Was fehlt noch?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


für die Schalt/Bremszüge/hüllen würde ich sowas nehmen 
http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.p...4&sidROTWILD=f8tj31rl39t8ulub3mduf7dhff78d5gm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. Oktober 2012)

Bin mal gespannt ob man das E1 so aufbauen kann, dass die Züge net am Rahmen scheuern. Sonst hätte ich noch ein paar von den Rotwild-Silikondingern rumliegen, wollte ich aber vermeiden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Oktober 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Sattelrohr, Ketten- und Druckstrebe von beiden Seiten, habe bei meinem C1 von der Kette innen so unschöne schlieren und Lackabplatzer. An der Linken Strebe habe ich von den Schuh auch ein paar kleine Kratzer.
> Rocky hat wohl sein ganzes Bike abgeklebt, da würde mich auch mal interessieren wie das aussieht (vor allem an den Schweissnähten und an den Stellen wo die Rohre zusammen kommen) und vieviel Arbeit es war.



Die Schweißnähte sind frei, das geht nicht.
Um genau zu sein, ich habe alle Rohre abgeklebt, keine Frästeile und keine Nähte.
Das Oberrohr ist kniffelig, dort wo es zum Steuerroh hin dicker wird.
Dort habe ich es genau auf einem Dekorring gestoßen.
(Das X1 von meiner Freundin ist übrigens auch komplett abgeklebt)

Ansonsten habe ich das Bike komplett zerlegt und dann etwa 5h Arbeit gehabt.
Die Folie war recht teuer.
Blasen usw. sind keine drunter, die Folie glänzt und soll nicht vergilben.
Ich behaupte mal, du musst ganz nah ran gehen um es zu sehen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du Folie an den Rohren hast (und am Gusset), dann scheuert schon nix mehr.


----------



## fruchtmoose (25. Oktober 2012)

-


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Oktober 2012)

Mein Folie habe ich bei einer "Abklebefirma" fÃ¼r Werbelogos gekauft.
Leider hat Sie keine Herstellerinfos.
(Die RÃ¼ckseite ist ist lila gemustert, kein Produktname)

Die von 3M habe ich auch schon verarbeitet.
Klappt auch super.
Da musst du nur nachfragen, welche nicht vergilbt!

Auf der Seite von 3M habe ich mir Ã¼brigens das Unternehmen in meiner Gegend rausgesucht und dann dort direkt gekauft.
Nicht bestellt ohne Beratung von Leuten, die den Kram tÃ¤glich verarbeiten.

Geh einfach mal davon aus, dass du die teuerste kaufen musst.
Ich glaube der mÂ² kommt um 100,-â¬.


----------



## MB-Locke (25. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
Ich werde auch eine aus dem Kfz-Bereich verwenden, hatte diese schon mal an einem Bike dran u einiges über gehabt... Nun wird der Rest verarbeitet, aber alles abklebeb werde ich glaub doch nicht, Sitzrohr u evtl am Hinterbau noch was, der Rest ist halt so, is ja en Bike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris-2 (25. Oktober 2012)

Lackschutzfolie bekommt man auch hier:
www.lackprotect.de


----------



## fruchtmoose (25. Oktober 2012)

-


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. Oktober 2012)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Lackschutzfolie bekommt man auch hier:
> www.lackprotect.de



Bike-Bogen "Race" für 20 Euro klingt ganz vernünftig von der Preis/Leistung oder ist das zu wenig (21 Segmente, Bogengröße: ca. 600x210mm)?


----------



## at021971 (25. Oktober 2012)

Also ich würde für das R.E1 den etwas dickeren Freeride Bogen nehmen. Ich habe mit dem Race mein R.GT1 abgeklebt. Ist halt dünn und daher auch leichter. Aber bei einer Enduro kann man doch ein wenig mehr Puffer zwischen Stein und Lack gut brauchen. Bis jetzt hat der Race Bogen aber in drei Jahren alles Ungemach vom Rahmen fern gehalten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Oktober 2012)

jup, nimm die dicke Folie fürs E1.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. Oktober 2012)

Kurze Frage an die E1-Fraktion.
Das 2011er Modell hat auch ein Pressfit-Innenlager von der Breite vergleichbar dem BB-BSA 73 mm, oder?
D.h. ich brauche nur einen Distanzring auf der rechten Seite für die Kurbel.


----------



## Nimron (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo verehrte Rotwild Ritter

Ich möchte mir ein HT mit Starrgabel für den Einsatz auf der Straße aufbauen und eventuell, wie hier kürzlich gezeigt, mit einem 650B Laufradsatz ausstatten. Alternativ könnte ich mir auch das T1 vorstellen.

Ich bin 1.71m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 78cm. Bisher bin ich immer Rahmen in Größe M gefahren, aber bei Rotwild scheinen diese größer? Sollte ich mich daher lieber nach einem Rahmen in S umschauen und wo finde ich Gewichte zu den Rahmen? Wenn der T1 nicht allzu schwer ist, könnte ich mir diesen sehr gut vorstellen

Wäre nett, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Oktober 2012)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die E1-Fraktion.
> Das 2011er Modell hat auch ein Pressfit-Innenlager von der Breite vergleichbar dem BB-BSA 73 mm, oder?
> D.h. ich brauche nur einen Distanzring auf der rechten Seite für die Kurbel.



Die Tretlager am E1 sind "PressFiT"
Also entweder 89,5mm, oder 92mm.
Ich glaube am E1 ist ein Ring rechts drunter.
Ringe sind beim Lager dabei.

Ich bin erst skeptisch mit den Lagern gewesen.
Die geschraubten haben manchmal einen Winter nicht überlebt.
Die PessFit laufen jetzt 1 ganzes Jahr, sauber.

Wenn sie aber hin sein sollten, dann gibt es was aus Edelstahl.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. Oktober 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Tretlager am E1 sind "PressFiT"
> Also entweder 89,5mm, oder 92mm.
> Ich glaube am E1 ist ein Ring rechts drunter.
> Ringe sind beim Lager dabei.
> ...



Danke für die Info!
Habs grad selbst gemerkt dass meine Frage bisserl unsinnig war.
Die Distanzringe gehören natürlich zwischen Rahmen und Lager, aber bei mir ist das Lager (XTR, macht nen guten Eindruck) schon verbaut.
Habe die Kurbel nun ganz normal montiert, alles gut


----------



## abi_1984 (25. Oktober 2012)

Nimron schrieb:


> Hallo verehrte Rotwild Ritter
> 
> Ich möchte mir ein HT mit Starrgabel für den Einsatz auf der Straße aufbauen und eventuell, wie hier kürzlich gezeigt, mit einem 650B Laufradsatz ausstatten. Alternativ könnte ich mir auch das T1 vorstellen.
> 
> ...



Habe mir vor einiger Zeit ein T1 als Starrgabel-Straßenrad aufgebaut. Schau mal bei meinen Fotos. Würde Dir in jedem Fall Größe S empfehlen. Ich fahre L bei 185cm Körpergröße. Rahmengewicht hab ich jetzt nicht mehr im Kopf, war aber glaub ich bei 1900 Gramm inclusive Exzenter Innenlager. Die Standardvariante ist vermutlich 200 Gramm leichter. Gewichtsoptimierung stand bei mir nicht im Vordergrund. Laufradgröße müßtest Du in dem Fall aber bei 28/29" lassen. Mit 650B setzt Du garantiert ständig mit dem Pedal auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nimron (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Abi_1984

Danke für die Info. Ist nur die Frage, ob das T1 in Größe S nicht wie die ganzen 29ner aussieht


----------



## heizer1980 (26. Oktober 2012)

Rotwild baut wohl gerade ihre Internetseite um. sieht nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Orakel (26. Oktober 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Rotwild baut wohl gerade ihre Internetseite um. sieht nicht schlecht aus.


net schlecht, moderner, mehr Inhalt, große Detailansichten


----------



## Kiefer (26. Oktober 2012)

Gefällt mir auch. 

Jetzt müssen die neuen Modelle nur noch zu den Händlern 

Schönes Wochenende !


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. Oktober 2012)

Seh ich das richtig, gibt es das E1 in 2013 nur noch in gelber Farbe?


----------



## TOM4 (26. Oktober 2012)

hallo,

kurze zwischenfrage und zwar wo find ich denn die größenempfehlungen der einzelnen räder?  auch das s2? die rotwild hp ist ja dbzgl. nicht unbedingt übersichtlich

gruß tom


----------



## Orakel (26. Oktober 2012)

hier wirst du fündig http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/service/faq


----------



## TOM4 (26. Oktober 2012)

besten dank!


----------



## ernieball73 (26. Oktober 2012)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig, gibt es das E1 in 2013 nur noch in gelber Farbe?



Gelb?! Eher Grün für mich.... Aber egal wie mann die Farbe empfindet ...

Ja , siehst Du richtig ! Kein weißes E1 mehr !.... Ich hab noch eins aus 2012 in weiß 

Was mir viel mehr sorgen bereitet,  was ich sehe ist daß es ebenfalls neben der Farbe weiß auch nicht mehr die Rahmengrösse XL gibt?!?! Warum ???? Was is wenn mein Rahmen mal nen Riss bekommt?? (kann durchaus vorkommen) hat Rotwild dann noch genug Vorjahres Rahmen in XL im Lager für evtl Garantieansprüche ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. Oktober 2012)

Auf meinem Bildschirm ist das eindeutig gelb 
Wo siehst du, dass es kein XL mehr gibt?
In der Geometrie-Übersicht ist diese Größe zumindest noch enthalten.

Allerdings ist die ganze neue Seite noch net ganz stimmig, denn bei manchen Rädern klickt man auf das große Bild und dann öffnet sich ein kleines Fenster mit einem anderen Rad (z.B. mit anderem Kurbeltyp)... da muss wohl die QS nochmal drüberschauen 
Das Ein- und Ausblenden der transparenten Menuleiste finde ich auch nervig...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. Oktober 2012)

Wo kann man beim E1 eigentlich Züge im Rahmen verlegen?
Zumindest gibt es bei Rotwild einen passenden Stopfen, wo auch immer der rein soll:
klick


----------



## Orakel (26. Oktober 2012)

der Stopfen ist für das alte R.E1 mit dem X Linkage (bis 2010) Hinterbau


----------



## chris-2 (26. Oktober 2012)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Bike-Bogen "Race" für 20 Euro klingt ganz vernünftig von der Preis/Leistung oder ist das zu wenig (21 Segmente, Bogengröße: ca. 600x210mm)?



Ich kaufe immer den "PU-8591E-Film" als Meter-Ware in einer Breite von 120mm für 12,50/m (das ist die dickere Variante mit 0,36mm). Da kannst Du für dein Bike passende Stücke heraus schneiden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Oktober 2012)

Guckt bei der Folie nicht stur auf die Dicke und das Gewicht.
Sie muss elastisch wie Gummi sein, sonst gibt es Blasen usw..


----------



## at021971 (27. Oktober 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> der Stopfen ist für das alte R.E1 mit dem X Linkage (bis 2010) Hinterbau


 
sowie RCC.09, RFR.03, RCC 1.0, RCC 1.0R, RFC.01, RFR 0.4, RFC 0.4, R.E.D. One, R.E.D. TR und R.E.D. FR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## todtsteltzer (27. Oktober 2012)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Wo kann man beim E1 eigentlich Züge im Rahmen verlegen?
> Zumindest gibt es bei Rotwild einen passenden Stopfen, wo auch immer der rein soll:
> klick






> Notwendig für einige ROTWILD Modelle. Beispielsweise RFC 0.4 oder R.E1


.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Oktober 2012)

Am E1 ab 2011 verlaufen die Züge am Unterrohr, nicht im Rahmen.
Leider ist dadurch auch die Bremsleitung durch Steinschlag oder Aufsetzen gefährted, ein Schutz wäre sinnvoll.


----------



## dodderer (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
eine Frage an jemanden, der eventuell da schon Erfahrungen gemacht hat:
Will mein X1 auf Stahlfederdämpfer umrüsten, da der originale Dämpfer die Luft nicht mehr richtig hält. Sollte bei seinem Exitus auch schon immer gegen coil getauscht werden. Fahre den Dämpfer mit 14bar, bei 90kg Gesamtgewicht. Welche Federstärke kommt dem am nächsten?
Wie gesagt, vielleicht weiß wer was.
Danke & Grüße


----------



## abi_1984 (27. Oktober 2012)

@dodderer: Habe selbst keine Erfahrung mit Coil-Dämpfern. Es gibt aber verschiedene Onlinerechner, die die "richtige" Federhärte ermitteln.

z.B. von Fox:

Rear Shock Spring Rate Calculator

Ein paar Eckdaten sind ja klar (z.B. Fahrer-Bruttogewicht, Dämpferhub beim X1 ist 2,0"= 51mm, Federweg hinten 5,9" = 150mm). Ein paar andere Parameter (z.B. SAG sowie Gewichtsverteilung vorn/hinten) sind etwas schwieriger zu fassen und haben gleichzeitig einen ziemlichen Einfluß auf das Ergebnis. Ich habe mit Deinen 90kg Fahrergewicht mit dem Rechner Federhärten zwischen 500lbs und 650lbs ermittelt. 
Hilft Dir jetzt vermutlich nicht wirklich weiter


----------



## TOM4 (28. Oktober 2012)

hallo,

gibts denn unter den rittern auch jemanden der ein s2 fährt? wenn ja, welche rahmengröße bei welcher körpergröße?
würdet ihr sagen das die größenempfehlungen von der rotwild hp passen? 
würd mich nämlich für ein s2 interessieren, hab aber leider keinen händler in meiner nähe der eines zum probe fahren hat!

gruß tom


----------



## dodderer (28. Oktober 2012)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> @_dodderer_: Habe selbst keine Erfahrung mit Coil-Dämpfern. Es gibt aber verschiedene Onlinerechner, die die "richtige" Federhärte ermitteln.
> 
> z.B. von Fox:
> 
> ...




............das ist absolute Spitze,  genau so etwas hatte ich gesucht, aber nicht gefunden. Ich Danke Dir vielmals..................


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Oktober 2012)

dodderer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> eine Frage an jemanden, der eventuell da schon Erfahrungen gemacht hat:
> Will mein X1 auf Stahlfederdämpfer umrüsten, da der originale Dämpfer die Luft nicht mehr richtig hält. Sollte bei seinem Exitus auch schon immer gegen coil getauscht werden. Fahre den Dämpfer mit 14bar, bei 90kg Gesamtgewicht. Welche Federstärke kommt dem am nächsten?
> Wie gesagt, vielleicht weiß wer was.
> Danke & Grüße



Auch wenn du die richtige Feder hast, ich glaube nicht dass du Platz im Rahmen dafür hast?


----------



## dodderer (28. Oktober 2012)

.............Versuch macht kluch 
Habe den Dämpfer in D liegen, bin aber gerade in GB, so kann ich es nicht ausprobieren. Werde aber Info geben ob es passt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke, du musst folgende Randbedingungen erfülen:

Kein AGB
verstellbarer Federteller unten
Feder so kurz, dass der Federteller über der Schelle vom Umwerfer liegt
Feder nicht dicker als Luftkammer RP oben


----------



## dodderer (28. Oktober 2012)

Umwerfer iss nich, somit schon mal ein Ding weg. Alles andere werde ich sehen. Piggy brauche ich nicht unbedingt, fahre damit all mountain, auf Neudeutsch 
Wie gesagt, ich werde es sehen und Bescheid geben............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. Oktober 2012)

Geht der Stahlfederdämpfer "FOX VAN RC 8.5 x 2.5" mit AGB aus dem 2012er E1 eigentlich auch im 2011er E1-Rahmen? Ich meine mal hier im Thema dazu etwas gelesen zu haben, wüsste aber jetzt keinen Grund warum das Ding nicht auch im Vorjahresmodell passen sollte.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Oktober 2012)

Passt nicht.
am 2011er Modell ist dafür kein Platz.
Schau dir mal die Tretlagerbreiche genau an.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. Oktober 2012)

Das wundert mich ehrlich gesagt, aber da mein E1 noch net aufgebaut ist kann ich auch nicht beurteilen wo sich der Dämpfer in voll eingefedertem Zustand genau befindet.
Hat für mich so ausgesehen als wäre genug Luft nach vorne...


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Oktober 2012)

Du hast doch 2011er Modell?

Der Platz fehlt:

a) der Feder zum Sattelrohr hin
b) einem Ausgleichsbehälter zum Unterrohr hin

Beachte bei den unterschiedlichen Modellen mal genau, wie das Unterrohr ins Tretlager anschließt.

Ab 2012 läuft es nicht mehr "sauber/ gerade" drauf, sondern nach "vorne versetzt"

Des Weiteren ist die untere Bohrung nach vorne gerutscht und das Sattelrohr hat einen Knick bekommen.


----------



## Eichkatzel (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

weiß jemand ob ein Vivid Air ins E1 von 2013 passt?
Welches Tune würdet Ihr empfehlen? Ich denke Mid sollte passen.
Danke!

Gruß


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. Oktober 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du hast doch 2011er Modell?



ja genau, deshalb wäre es interessant gewesen ob ich irgendwann mal umrüsten kann, was ich momentan natürlich nicht vor habe.

Ich seh zwar deutlich die Unterschiede, dass diese aber beim 2011er Modell den AGB verhindern ist für jemanden der das Teil noch nicht hat einfedern sehen nicht so direkt ersichtlich:
2011
2012


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe im 2011er den RC4 mal ohne Feder drin gehabt.
Wenn der AGB oben ist, schlägt er beim Einfdern ins Unterrohr.
AGB unten passt nicht.


----------



## Orakel (30. Oktober 2012)

"unser Teamfahrer" 
www.pinkbike.com/news/Lone-Wolf-Productions-Richie-Schley-Chillin-In-Laguna-beach-2012.html
tja, wenn man's so könnte


----------



## TOM4 (30. Oktober 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> "unser Teamfahrer"
> www.pinkbike.com/news/Lone-Wolf-Productions-Richie-Schley-Chillin-In-Laguna-beach-2012.html
> tja, wenn man's so könnte





ich müsst's kann nicht so gut können bzw. kanns natürlich nicht so gut - mir würd schon die location extremst taugen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vette08 (30. Oktober 2012)

Danke fürs Video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wer in Whistler aufwächst, kann es einfach ...


----------



## heizer1980 (31. Oktober 2012)

Der hat auch meine Wunsch-Gabel drin, eine schöne 66´er. Schade das sie nicht mehr für 2013 gebaut werden. Aber was sind das immer für Xfusion Gabeln und Dämpfer auf den Bildern? Hat einer Erfahrung mit den Dingern?


----------



## Orakel (31. Oktober 2012)

ich vermute mal das Video ist etwas älter. Weiter vermute ich, dass  Richie's Vertrag mit Marz. ausgelaufen ist (oder aufgelöst wie auch immer) und X-Fusion im ein besseres Sponsorangebot gemacht hat.
ABER, wie gesagt, vermute ICH


----------



## heizer1980 (31. Oktober 2012)

Also geht es nur ums Geld? Naiv von mir u denken, dass es um Perfomance geht! Ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich die 66 RC3 EVO schon ganz gut finde. Der direkte Vergleich zur VAN fehlt mir allerdings noch. Bin zwar mal beide Gabeln gefahren aber in verschiedenen Rädern und mit viel Zeit dazwischen. Hinzu kommt, dass ich auch nicht das Feingefühl für Fahrwerke hab, aber die Wurzeln hatte die Marzocchi schon sau gut weggebügelt im Gegensatz zu meiner Talas


----------



## Goover75 (4. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir leider eines der M8er Innengewinde welches die Schwinge der XMS Einheit mit dem Rahmen verbindet, versaut. 
Jetzt bin ich natürlich relativ verzweifelt, da die Gewinde ja in den Alu-Rahmen geschnitten sind.
Würde daher gerne mal wissen, ob jemand hier schon einmal ein ähnliches Problem hatte und wie ich das Problem beheben könnte.
Mir sind spontan Helicoils eingefallen. Die hatte ich vor Jahren mal bei meinem Cube eingesetzt.
Hab halt nur Angst das der Rahmen jetzt wegen ein solch kleinen Schraube versaut ist.
Würde mich über eure Tipps sehr freuen,
Goover


----------



## Orakel (4. November 2012)

mach mal ein bild davon, wäre hilfreich.
Wenn ich die Montageanleitung vom XM Linkage mir ansehe, dann ist dort kein Gewinde in den Rahmen geschnieden.
Schau dir mal die Montageanleitung an, findest du hier
http://service.rotwild.de/images/morfeoshow/Dokumente_2010/mtb-xm-linkage 2010-assembly.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (4. November 2012)

Es gibt Gewindebuchsen, welche aussen z.B M10er Gewinde haben, innen dann M8er. Habe so z.B. schon pm-Aufnahme an der Gabel wieder repariert. Gibt es im Modellbauzubehör. Aus dem Maschinenbau gibt es gerändelte Einsätze, welche eingepresst werden und zusätzlich mit z.B. "Loctíte fügen Well -Nabe" verklebt werden. Geht niemehr raus. Das Einpressen kann man mit z.B. Schraubzwinge machen (nicht aus dem Baumarkt), wenn man keinen Zugang zu richtigem Werkzeug hat.


----------



## Goover75 (4. November 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> mach mal ein bild davon, wäre hilfreich.
> Wenn ich die Montageanleitung vom XM Linkage mir ansehe, dann ist dort kein Gewinde in den Rahmen geschnieden.
> Schau dir mal die Montageanleitung an, findest du hier
> http://service.rotwild.de/images/morfeoshow/Dokumente_2010/mtb-xm-linkage 2010-assembly.pdf



Hi, es handelt sich um den Bolzen auf Seite 11 (Nr. 16), also der Linkagebolzen. Die gibt es rechts und links. Ist M8 Gewinde.
Beim Linken ist halt das Innengewinde durch....


----------



## camaroracer (4. November 2012)

Hallo Goover75,
du kannst für die Reparatur ein Reparaturkit von HeliCoil benutzen.
Das geht schon . . . . . .
Aber für eine echt haltbare, hochfeste und profesionelle Reparatur ist eine Ensat - Buchse die einzig richtige Lösung. 
Bei einer Std. Ausführung mußt du ein M12 Gewinde einschneiden um einen M8 Insert einzusetzen.
Hast du nicht ausreichend Wandstärke für deutlich mehr Gewindedurchmesser so gibt es auch extra dünnwandige Inserts.

Schaust du zur Info hier :

Für die Inserts auf Seite 16 langt ein M10 Gewinde für eine M8 Reparatur. 
Schaue auch ab Seite 21.
Einige Ausführungen sind sogar selbstschneidend.
Das bedeutet du benötigst nicht extra einen Gewindeschneider. Hängt aber vom Materialtyp und Härte ab. Lieber vorher den Hersteller befragen.

http://www.groneman.nl/sitefiles/do...s/inserts_voor_metalen_bochure_nr._20_2mb.pdf


Die Inserts gibts bei gutsortierten Schrauben u. Metallfirmen, auf Ebay oder du kennst Jemand der im Maschinenbau arbeitet.
Mit Insert ist die Festigkeit sogar höher als das originale Gewinde. Brauchst also auch später kein schlechtes Gefühl haben.

PS: Auch für eine Gewindereparatur sollten Grundkenntnisse für die Wahl des richtigen Kernbohrers, Gewindebohrers, Schneidöl, Reinigung nach Gewindeschneiden und richtigen Buchsenkleber vorhanden sein. Bei Bedarf kannst du gerne noch einmal nachfragen.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Orakel (4. November 2012)

@_Goover75_
Ruf doch bei Rotwild an und frage ob du nicht ein Set bekommen kannst, für mein damaliges RFC04 gab es das Set


----------



## Goover75 (4. November 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> @_Goover75_
> Ruf doch bei Rotwild an und frage ob du nicht ein Set bekommen kannst, für mein damaliges RFC04 gab es das Set



Ersatzteile benötige ich leider nicht. Wenns doch nur so einfach wäre. Das Gewinde im Rahmen ist kaputt, nicht das Hauptschwingenlager.

Möchte mich aber schon jetzt für die zahlreichen Tipps hier bedanken.
Ein Kollege der in eine Dreherei arbeitet hat mir angeboten Helicoils einzusetzen.
Die Lösung mit den Ensat Buchsen interessiert mich auch sehr.,,,


----------



## heizer1980 (4. November 2012)

Mein neues E1. Gerade eben bei meinem Händler abgeholt und per Nightride nach hause eingeweiht.






Ich Grinse immernoch. Sorry für die Qualität, ist leider nur mit dem Handy aufgenommen, meine Kamera ist irgendwo in Südamerika unterwegs und kommt erst in fünf Wochen wieder.


----------



## TOM4 (4. November 2012)

Sehr geil!! 
Was hast du für'n coolen händler, der dir das rad am sonntag übergibt??!!


----------



## fruchtmoose (4. November 2012)

-


----------



## heizer1980 (4. November 2012)

Er hatte heute einen Verkaufsoffenen Sonntag bis 17:00. Ich war allerdings erst um 17:20 da, war vorher noch mit dem C1 unterwegs und hab mich mit der Zeit etwas verschätzt. Nachdem ich das war, hat er dem guten Stück noch ein paar Pedale spendiert, damit ich nach hause fahren kann.


----------



## Alex476 (5. November 2012)

Sehr geiles E1...ich mag die Farbe 
Gibts den 740mm Cobalt 2 Lenker eiglich nur exklusiv für Rotwild?
Ich suche den für mein X1, kann den aber selbst bei Crankbrothers auf der Homepage nicht finden?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. November 2012)

schick!


----------



## ScottRog69 (5. November 2012)

Hi Folks!

Frage: 

Nachdem mir meine Frau mit Ihrem C1 nur noch davon fährt und ich mit dem E1 nicht mehr hinterher komme.... wollte ich mir die EXC 1550 Felgen mit leichten Schläuchen und Rocket Rons in 2,25Z bestücken. (Aktuell Enduro Schläuche und Fat Albert 2,4Z. Enduro (760g & Schlauch Conti MTB Downhill 452g). Für den Bikepark haue ich dann im Frühling wieder die Fat Albert drauf. Oder evtl. ncoh einen stabileren Spank Felgensatz zum Schreddern.

Meint Ihr das "Reifen Tuning" macht das E1 bisserl schneller. (ca. -550g/ pro Rad). Habe normal ein leichtes Scott Fully was aber mit Dämpfer Service und Ketten samt Ritzeltausch eigentlich erstmal in Winterpause soll. 

Danke für eure Meinung und beste Grüße

Roger


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. November 2012)

leichte Laufräder machen Sinn um 1750g.
Also EX 1750, CrossMax Sx und die üblichen Verdächtigen Hope & Co.
Für eine harte Nummer halte ich die Carbonfelgen.
Die neigen wohl zum Bruck am Ventilloch, und ann ist wieder ein Bauspahrvertrag erforderlich....

Lass lieber die Schläuche weg und fahr leichte Standardreifen mit Milch.

Ansonsten wirst du mehr in deine Beine investieren müssen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (5. November 2012)

He he.. Danke Rocky.. Du bist ein wahrer Freund! )
Nein, Beine sind schon O.K. Aber meine Maus ist wirklich fit geworden! Hut ab. Fahre ich das Scott hechelt Sie mir hinterher... fahre ich das E1 bin ich es! Finde diesen UNterschied krass & phenomenal. Nunja, Sie ist ja auch noch 7 Jahre jünger...


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. November 2012)

vielleich hat ihre bremse ja eine belagsverstellung.....


----------



## ScottRog69 (5. November 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> vielleich hat ihre bremse ja eine belagsverstellung.....




Shimanol XT... aber das wäre doch ein bisserl unsportlich oder?? )


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. November 2012)

na ja.....


----------



## heizer1980 (5. November 2012)

@Goover75



> Hi, es handelt sich um den Bolzen auf Seite 11 (Nr. 16), also der Linkagebolzen. Die gibt es rechts und links. Ist M8 Gewinde.
> Beim Linken ist halt das Innengewinde durch....


Das ist doch austauschbar, einfach mal deine Werkstatt ansprechen oder bei Rotwild anrufen. Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, dann ist da kein Gewinde im Rahmen.


----------



## Goover75 (5. November 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> @Goover75
> 
> Das ist doch austauschbar, einfach mal deine Werkstatt ansprechen oder bei Rotwild anrufen. Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, dann ist da kein Gewinde im Rahmen.



Nein, der Bolzen ist in Ordnung, den hab ich auch als Ersatz mehrfach da, das Problem ist das Innengewinde, das ist tatsächlich direkt in den Rahmen geschnitten.
Auf dem Bild etwas schwer zu erkennen, der das Gewinde dort nicht richtig am Bolzen zu erkennen ist (ist einfach nur grün).
Der Bolzen wird durchs Lager geschoben und dann am Rahmen festgeschraubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XaGo (5. November 2012)

Hier meldet sich noch ein Rotwildner!!







ist zwar voller Schlamm und Matsch. Leider Geil!

nee scherz, es ist mitlerweile wieder sauber


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. November 2012)

Goover75 schrieb:


> Nein, der Bolzen ist in Ordnung, den hab ich auch als Ersatz mehrfach da, das Problem ist das Innengewinde, das ist tatsächlich direkt in den Rahmen geschnitten.
> Auf dem Bild etwas schwer zu erkennen, der das Gewinde dort nicht richtig am Bolzen zu erkennen ist (ist einfach nur grün).
> Der Bolzen wird durchs Lager geschoben und dann am Rahmen festgeschraubt.



Zur Entwirrung:
Er meint die Befestigung der Umlenkwippen am Sattelrohr, dort ist wirklich ein Gewinde im Rahmen.


----------



## heizer1980 (5. November 2012)

Bei  mir ist der Groschen auch mittlerweile gefallen. Hilft wohl nur Helicoil.


----------



## heizer1980 (5. November 2012)

@XaGo
Noch ein Rotwild-Fahrer aus der Nachbarschaft. Schönes C1, ich find das klassige Design echt schön. 
Hast ja genug Trails zum austoben in deiner Ecke.


----------



## XaGo (7. November 2012)

Hallo Heizer.

Ja, da hast du recht. Bei uns gibt es die Wehebachtalsperre, wundervoll =). Vor allem zum Austoben kann man sich aber Bergauf, in die Eifel hochradeln.

Bin mit dem Bike auch echt zufrieden! Habe es gebraucht günstig über ebay bekommen, und es ist traumhaft.

Von wo genau kommst du denn? aus der Innenstadt oder eher außerhalb?


----------



## heizer1980 (7. November 2012)

Bin aus Eilendorf.
Wir haben letztens eine schöne Trailreiche Tour gemacht, Wehebachtalsperre, Niedeggen, Abenden, Simonskall und zurück nach Eilendorf. Sau geil, leider sind wir einer anderen MTB Gruppe begegnet, von denen sich einer den Arm gebrochen hatte.
Sorry für Offtopic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GreenTavern (7. November 2012)

Hi, 
ich bin gerade am hadern, ob ich bei folgendem Angebot zuschlagen soll: http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000427&lang=ENG&product=A012615 
Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot? Gabel ist eine Fox Talas und der Dämpfer ein DHX 5.0, die Laufräder sind DT Swiss M1900. Im Moment fahre ich ein CC-Rad mit 120mm, hätte aber gerne etwas mehr Federweg und überlege jetzt ob ich umsteige. Der XL-Rahmen sollte passen, kann man das E1 ansonsten in dieser Konfiguration ohne größere Bedenken kaufen oder gibt es Punkte warum hier eher abzuraten wäre?


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. November 2012)

Kaufen und in Einzelteilen verkaufen falls der Rahmen nicht passt.
Dann machst du Geld gut.
Wenn er passt, dann nimm es!


----------



## Andi_72 (8. November 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> vielleich hat ihre bremse ja eine belagsverstellung.....





wäre auch mein Ansatz gewesen, oder das große Kettenblatt weglassen. Viel billiger


----------



## RW_Eddy (8. November 2012)

GreenTavern schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin gerade am hadern, ob ich bei folgendem Angebot zuschlagen soll: http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000427&lang=ENG&product=A012615
> Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot? Gabel ist eine Fox Talas und der Dämpfer ein DHX 5.0, die Laufräder sind DT Swiss M1900. Im Moment fahre ich ein CC-Rad mit 120mm, hätte aber gerne etwas mehr Federweg und überlege jetzt ob ich umsteige. Der XL-Rahmen sollte passen, kann man das E1 ansonsten in dieser Konfiguration ohne größere Bedenken kaufen oder gibt es Punkte warum hier eher abzuraten wäre?



Für eine 1 1/8 Zoll Talas gibt es immer noch genug Geld, wenn Du Sie verkaufen willst. Wenn Farbe und Größe passt könntest Du zuschlagen.
Den Rest kannst Du noch ändern.
Sollte mich nicht wundern, wenn damit noch keiner gefahren ist oder mehrere davon da sind. Funcorner bietet nach dem Kauf noch guten Service.
Die Modelle ab 2011 laufen zur Zeit zu gut, dass man hier auf Schnäppchen hoffen könnte.

Viele Grüße Eddy


----------



## greg12 (9. November 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> Frage:
> 
> ...



du fährst eine 452g schlauch? wozu denn das- schmeiss die dinger raus und einen latexschlauch rein und schon wirst deutlich leichter rollen. oder du fährst komplett ohne und rüstest auf milch um, sollte mitm fatal bert ja möglich sein...
2,25roro und leichtbaufelgen aufm enduro, naja über geschmack und sinnhaftigkeit lässt sich streiten...


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. November 2012)

greg12 schrieb:


> du fährst eine 452g schlauch? wozu denn das- schmeiss die dinger raus und einen latexschlauch rein und schon wirst deutlich leichter rollen. oder du fährst komplett ohne und rüstest auf milch um, sollte mitm fatal bert ja möglich sein...
> 2,25roro und leichtbaufelgen aufm enduro, naja über geschmack und sinnhaftigkeit lässt sich streiten...




Moinsen! 

Habs gestern umgerüstet... Leichter Schlauch + Rocket Ron 2,25. 
Sieht optisch schonmal nicht soooo schlimm aus. Gewichtsersparnis pro Rad/Reifen 475g insgesamt also fast 1KG. Die erste Tour, schnell gefahren, 45km zeigte bisher keinerlei Ermüdungserscheinung. 

Der Antritt ist schon ordentlich spürbar und du kommst damit mal richtig stark auf Tempo. Es ist natürlich nicht als Racer oder Marathonfully gedacht sondern aktuell bis die Bikepark Saison wieder losgeht und mein Scott aus der Reparatur zurück ist als "Tourenbike".

Und das funktioniert jetzt auch wesentlich besser als vorher. Kleinere Waldtrails kann man in der Kombi auch noch locker fahren. Vorteil für mich war auch, das ich im Frühjahr die Reifen wieder auf mein Scott übernehmen kann. Dessen Reifen sind in 1000km auch fertsch. 

Denke das taugt mir sehr gut... wenn gewünscht mache ich mal ein Foto. 


Beste Grüße

Roger


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2012)

ich würde das gerne mal sehen.

Wenn es dir taugt, dann hau rein.
Hauptsache du kannst halbwegs mit deiner Frau mithalten.....


----------



## grosser (9. November 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ich würde das gerne mal sehen.
> 
> Wenn es dir taugt, dann hau rein.
> Hauptsache du kannst halbwegs mit deiner Frau mithalten.....



vielleicht rüstet sie ja nach!


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. November 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> vielleicht rüstet sie ja nach!



Das werde ich zu verhindern wissen....


----------



## grosser (9. November 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Das werde ich zu verhindern wissen....



Dann kommt doch Rockriders Idee mit der Bremse ins Spiel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. November 2012)

Ist es beim E1 eigentlich normal, dass die untere Dämpferbuchse minimal Spiel nach oben/unten hat?
Ich merke und höre es deutlich, wenn ich das Bike am Sattel wiederholt sanft nach oben hebe.
Da der Rahmen nagelneu und bisher ungefahren ist, kann man jedenfalls ausschließen dass die Buchse ausgeschlagen ist 
Falls das nicht normal sein sollte, sondern bockstramm und ohne das kleinste Spiel sein muss, was kann ich dann tun um es perfekt einzustellen?


----------



## Vincy (9. November 2012)

Zieh mal die beiden Befestigungsschrauben mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel nach.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2012)

hat kein spiel.
schraube fest?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. November 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Zieh mal die Befestigungsschrauben mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel nach.



Wieviel Nm?


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2012)

guck mal bei rotwild auf der seite nach, da ist eine anleitung.
ab 6- 8NM darf schon nix mehr wackeln.
Die Schraube bekommt etwas mehr, keine Angst, kannst du versuchen.


----------



## Vincy (9. November 2012)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Wieviel Nm?


 
10Nm.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. November 2012)

Hab die Schraube jetzt mit knapp unter 10Nm angezogen und was soll ich sagen... 

So einfach kann es sein - vielen Dank mal wieder für eure schnelle und kompetente Hilfe!


----------



## ScottRog69 (10. November 2012)

Frage und Hilfe erbeten zu Lackqualität: 
C1, gekauft Ende August 2012 mit 1100km Fahrleistungen.

Hi Folks, hatte es schonmal geschrieben, gestern beim Putzen konnte ich nicht innehalten, euch ein paar Bilder zu schießen. Das kann doch nicht normal sein... das hat kein PKW je gehabt der von mir mit 200km/h über die BAB gefahren wurde. Mein Frau fährt nur Waldwege, Split, bisserl Schotter, Laub und Asphalt. Bis aufs nackte Alu alles weg gesprengt.

Mein E1 war 3mal im Bikepark, hat 700km drauf und noch gar nichts. Mein Scott G10 Bj. 2009 mit 3500km ebenfalls nichts. Keine Kratzer, keine Abplatzer!

Aber seht und urteilt selbst.


----------



## ScottRog69 (10. November 2012)

Und hier wie versprochen 2 Bilder mit Umbau auf Leichte Schläuche, Rocket Ron und 6Grad/60mm Vorbau. Damit läßt es sich nicht nur prima "touren" sondern auch bisserl schneller schreddern. Meine Frau fährt mir jetzt nicht mehr davon. Hätte nicht gedacht das bisserl weniger rotiernde Masse und geringerer Rollwiderstand soviel ausmachen. (Ist jetzt fast ne CC Schlampe.... 

Beste Grüße Rog.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (10. November 2012)

hab ich jetzt am frührn morgen nen Knick in der Optik  @_ScottRog69_ oder ist dein Vorbau net ganz mittig zum Reifen?
Tja, das leidige Thema Lackqualität


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. November 2012)

Sieht für mich eher aus als wäre das Foto nicht ganz mittig geschossen.
Beim Thema Lackqualität scheint es aber auch massive Unterschiede zu geben.
Ich hatte nichtmal bei meinem 2006er RFC0.3 Rahmen irgendwelche Probleme, obwohl ich mich erinnere dass so mancher von Lackabplatzern im Tretlagerbereich geschimpft hat.
Bin allerdings auch trotz Bikepark-Einsatz und vieler tausend Kilometer Fahrleistung (inklusive 2 x Alpenüberquerung) mit dem Tretlager nie irgendwo nennenswert lang geschrammt. Bei Baumstämmen deren Durchmesser den Bodenabstand zur Kurbel überschreitet, da schieb ich lieber drüber... das vom Lack sehr hochwertig wirkende E1 hat hier deutlich mehr Luft  ... und auch Schutzfolie sowie die Kabel dazwischen!

Würde an deiner Stelle die Bilder mal zu Rotwild senden, mit dem oben zitierten Text von dir.


----------



## ScottRog69 (10. November 2012)

@ hitch und orakel.

Lenker war noch nicht fest. Experimentiere noch mit Spacerhöhe. Ja, werde wohl mal Rotwild kontakten. Ist aber nicht üblich die Qualität. Bin Lackierer und finde den Kack zu Dick und zu spröde.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. November 2012)

Kann man eigentlich bei Rotwild Kataloge anfordern oder gibt es nur die PDF-Varianten?
Wäre schick etwas in der Hand zu haben, was man auch Freunden und Kollegen zeigen kann ohne Bildschirm vor der Nase.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. November 2012)

Ja, den gibt es wihl, aber eher rar wegen web.


----------



## ScottRog69 (10. November 2012)

Habe 2 Stück hier, kann noch welche besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (10. November 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Frage und Hilfe erbeten zu Lackqualität:



Zu dem Thema schreibe ich nicht mehr viel....    habe mich vor einigen Seiten darüber ausgelassen und persönlich finde ich es eine Zumutung. Solltest mal mein X2 nach knapp 2.500 Km ansehen und ich fahre nicht nur Waldwege  

Du kannst ADP anschreiben, dann bekommst du die nötigen Lackstifte, da du Lackierer bist werden dir die Ausbesserungen besser gelingen wie mir...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (11. November 2012)

Nun war es heute nach einigen Abenden Schrauberei und eurer Hilfe endlich soweit, die erste Testfahrt mit meinem nagelneuen Rotwild E1 Enduro stand bevor.
Das Dauergrinsen des ersten Ausritts steht mir immernoch ins Gesicht geschrieben.
Getestet habe ich es in den verwinkelten Gassen und auf dem teils steilen, bergähnlichen und stufigen Gelände des hiesigen Olympiageländes und -dorfes.
Nur einen langen Wurzeltrail vermisse ich hier, ansonsten ist das Testgelände ideal für die Einstellung von Federelementen und sonstiger Feinjustage am "Montenbyke".
Was mich extrem überrascht hat ist die hervorragende Kletterfähigkeit des E1.
Zwar war dies aufgrund des Radstandes von bei mir satten 119cm und dem Lenkwinkel von 65 Grad zu erwarten, aber dass es sich mit der mittelschweren Hans Dampf Bereifung so leichtfüssig klettert, das hätte ich nie für möglich gehalten.
Übrigens gibt es auch an der Wheelie-Tauglichkeit nichts zu bemängeln, insofern überwiegen für mich die Vorteile dieser Geometrie.
Ein sehr krasser Unterschied zu meinem RFC0.3 ist die Totem-Stahlfedergabel, die mit 40mm Tauchrohren (statt 32mm) und 20mm Steckachse (statt 9mm Schnellspanner) eine neue Dimension der Steifigkeit einläutet.
Die Gabel steckt auch völlig versaute Sprünge weg und rettet einem wirklich den Arsch, wo man mit anderem Gerät längst einen Abgang gemacht hätte.
Geil ist auch das für mich durch die 36er Kurbel ungewohnt hohe Tretlager, das einem ermöglicht die meisten Treppen problemlos raufzufahren, ohne während dem Kurbeln irgendwo aufzusetzen.
Zwar ist das E1 vom Lenkverhalten deutlich weniger verspielt als das RFC0.3 und besonders mein 28" Stadtrad, aber trotzdem war es kein Problem die nur wenig breiter als ein Lenker gestalteten 180er Kehren der Rampe von den im Olydorf gelegenen Bungalows zur Ladenzeile rauf zu fahren.
Ein 680mm Lenker sollte es allerdings schon mindestens sein, meine 62cm sind definitiv zu wenig zur perfekten Kontrolle.
Der äußerst sensibel ansprechende Fox RP2-Dämpfer ließ den brettharten Selle Italia SLK zum Komfortsattel mutieren und die mit gelber Feder umgerüstete 2012er Totem Gabel harmoniert bei 72kg Fahrergewicht ganz hervorragend mit dem Hinterbau.
Das E1 lechzt geradezu nach steilen und stufigen Abfahrten, da fühlt es sich richtig wohl.
Ich kann es kaum mehr erwarten das Enduro am Gardasee oder im Voralpengebiet durch die Trails zu scheuchen.
Vielen Dank für all eure Tipps und Hinweise, ohne die ich nicht so schnell die ideale Konfiguration des Enduros recherchiert hätte!


----------



## C_dale (11. November 2012)

GreenTavern schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin gerade am hadern, ob ich bei folgendem Angebot zuschlagen soll: http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000427&lang=ENG&product=A012615
> Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot? Gabel ist eine Fox Talas und der Dämpfer ein DHX 5.0, die Laufräder sind DT Swiss M1900. Im Moment fahre ich ein CC-Rad mit 120mm, hätte aber gerne etwas mehr Federweg und überlege jetzt ob ich umsteige. Der XL-Rahmen sollte passen, kann man das E1 ansonsten in dieser Konfiguration ohne größere Bedenken kaufen oder gibt es Punkte warum hier eher abzuraten wäre?


 
Wenn der Rahmen  - Größe XL  - passt,  dann nimm das Teil, denn der Preis ist verlockend. Upgraden mit besserer Kurbel etc. geht immer. Wichtig sind für mich Rahmen und Federelemente; die passen hier.  Der LRS ist ebenfalls für den Zweck angemessen. Ich habe mir bei fun-corner im Sommer 2012 ein RX 1 gekauft. Das kam recht schnell und super verpackt bei mir an, d.h servicemäßig zu empfehlen.
Gruß C_dale


----------



## acid-driver (11. November 2012)

moin zusammen. evtl kennen mich noch ein paar von früher. 
habe mich entschieden, mal wieder ein hardtail aufzubauen. dafür gibts das R1 mit F32 als Grundlage:


----------



## GreenTavern (11. November 2012)

C_dale schrieb:


> Wenn der Rahmen  - Größe XL  - passt,  dann nimm das Teil, denn der Preis ist verlockend. Upgraden mit besserer Kurbel etc. geht immer. Wichtig sind für mich Rahmen und Federelemente; die passen hier.  Der LRS ist ebenfalls für den Zweck angemessen. Ich habe mir bei fun-corner im Sommer 2012 ein RX 1 gekauft. Das kam recht schnell und super verpackt bei mir an, d.h servicemäßig zu empfehlen.
> Gruß C_dale



Hi,
danke für die Einschätzung. XL sollte passen, ich bin 1,97m. Das E1 fällt ja unter die Kategorie Enduro, aber mit den 150mm vorne und hinten sollte es ja eigentlich auch noch ganz gut tourentauglich sein oder? Gibt es hier vielleich E1 Fahrer die was zu den Uphill-Qualitäten sagen können?


----------



## jmr-biking (11. November 2012)

acid-driver schrieb:


> moin zusammen. evtl kennen mich noch ein paar von früher.
> habe mich entschieden, mal wieder ein hardtail aufzubauen. dafür gibts das R1 mit F32 als Grundlage:



Hallo acid-driver! Endlich mal wieder ein schöner Rahmen. Eine willkommene Abwechslung, denn hier dreht sich seit Monaten alles fast nur noch ums E1. 

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau! Bin mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## Deichfräse (11. November 2012)

Apropos E1...
Ich hätte da aktuell auch noch ein paar Bilder mit den letzten An- und Umbauten (RS Reverb, Ergon-Sattel).
Habe heute mal wieder eine kleine Runde hier im Norden unter die Stollen genommen und gleich das nette Herbstlicht für ein paar aktuelle Fotos genutzt.
...und es ist noch immer das mit Abstand beste Bike, das ich je unter meinen Allerwertesten geschraubt habe!


----------



## Thomas1809 (11. November 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hallo acid-driver! Endlich mal wieder ein schöner Rahmen. Eine willkommene Abwechslung, denn hier dreht sich seit Monaten alles fast nur noch ums E1.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Aufbau! Bin mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt.






Jo bin auch gerade am Basteln


----------



## PeteB2000 (11. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

das mein 1ter Eintrag so negativ wird hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, aber ich muß mir mal Luft machen und würde gern wissen, ob es andern "Rittern" ähnlich geht/gegangen ist.

Ich fahre seit Juni 2011 ein X1 Pro und habe langsam die Nase voll von meinen ewigen Garantiefällen. Hatte 2 mal den Dämpfer kaputt - wurde auf Garantie gemacht, 1 mal Laufrad mit defekter Speiche ( die Speiche war Garantie ) den Rest mußte ich selbst bezahlen. Dann war die Gabel dran - Ölsiff und Talas ging nicht mehr - Reparatur auf Garantie + 126 Euro für den Service, seit heute mittag wieder die Gabel: kein Lockout mehr und wenn ich den Talas nach dem Absenken wieder öffne muß ich 2 - 3 Wheelies machen, bis das Ding wieder auf 150 kommt. Da das Ganze jedes mal mit wochenlangem Warten verbinden war, mag ich nicht mehr und traue dem Bike irgendwie auch nicht mehr. Da ich jetzt den 5ten Fall mit Garantieansprüchen hab mal die kurze Frage nach Erfahrungen wie Rotwild mit Wandlungen ( Rückgabe u. Kaufpreiserstattung ) umgeht.

Ach ja - ich bin NICHT in Bikeparks unterwegs und fahre auch kein Downhill......

Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten :-(

Gruß

Pete


----------



## Orakel (11. November 2012)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> Jo bin auch gerade am Basteln


Viel Spass beim weiter basteln.
Entgegen dem Trend was sonst hier in letzter Zeit gezeigt wurde .
Tolles Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (11. November 2012)

PeteB2000 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das mein 1ter Eintrag so negativ wird hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, aber ich muß mir mal Luft machen und würde gern wissen, ob es andern "Rittern" ähnlich geht/gegangen ist.
> 
> ...




Naja, für den Foxmist kann Rotwild nicht direkt was, doch bin ich mit den Antworten von Rotwild auf Fragen bezüglich meines X1 auch nicht wirklich glücklich. Aber: Sind die anderen bikehersteller besser? Bei Marin weiß ich, da ist Service absolute Spitze, in D und UK. Aber die anderen Hersteller? Nur denke ich immer, dass bei einem bike in der Preisregion vom X1 pro der Schaden wegen einer Speiche z.B ohne Kosten für den Käufer gehen sollte.
Don´t give up

Edith: Manitou swinger 6way coil passt ohne Problme ins X1, auch der Flaschenträger kann bleiben. Jedoch: Weiß nicht wie es mit Umwerfer wäre!


----------



## at021971 (11. November 2012)

PeteB2000 schrieb:


> das mein 1ter Eintrag so negativ wird hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, aber ichmuß mir mal Luft machen und würde gern wissen, ob es andern "Rittern"ähnlich geht/gegangen ist.
> 
> Ich fahre seit Juni 2011 ein X1 Pro und habe langsam die Nase voll vonmeinen ewigen Garantiefällen. Hatte 2 mal den Dämpfer kaputt - wurde aufGarantie gemacht, 1 mal Laufrad mit defekter Speiche ( die Speiche war Garantie) den Rest mußte ich selbst bezahlen. Dann war die Gabel dran - Ölsiff undTalas ging nicht mehr - Reparatur auf Garantie + 126 Euro für den Service, seitheute mittag wieder die Gabel: kein Lockout mehr und wenn ich den Talas nachdem Absenken wieder öffne muß ich 2 - 3 Wheelies machen, bis das Ding wiederauf 150 kommt. Da das Ganze jedes mal mit wochenlangem Warten verbinden war,mag ich nicht mehr und traue dem Bike irgendwie auch nicht mehr. Da ich jetztden 5ten Fall mit Garantieansprüchen hab mal die kurze Frage nach Erfahrungenwie Rotwild mit Wandlungen ( Rückgabe u. Kaufpreiserstattung ) umgeht.
> 
> Ach ja - ich bin NICHT in Bikeparks unterwegs und fahre auch keinDownhill......


 
Dir ist schon bewußt, dass anders als die Autohersteller, die Bikehersteller meist nur Garantie für die von ihnen entwickelten/gebauten Rahmen gewähren. Für die Garantie bezüglich der an dem Bike verbauten Komponenten ist Dein Partner im Garantiefall immer derer Hersteller. Das heißt bei allen Teilen, die bei Dir Defekte aufweisen, musst Du Dich bzw. Dein Händler sich an deren jeweilige Hersteller wenden. Also Fox Racing Shox oder z.B. DT Swiss. 

Der einzige der für das ganze Rad einsteht ist hingegen Dein Händler. Der muss im Rahmen der zweijährigen Gewährleistung für jeden Mangel, sei es an Rahmen oder auch den Komponenten geradestehen. Dies aber auch nur für ersten 6 Monate, denn da gilt die Beweislastumkehr. Das heißt es wird während dieser Zeit der Einfachheit halber angenommen, dass der jeweilige Mangel dem Produkt schon beim Gefahrenübergang innewohnte. Nach Ablauf dieser 6 Monate müsstest Du dann beweisen, dass der Mangel schon beim Kauf vorhanden war. Ausnahme, der Händler verzichtet während der ganzen zweit Jahre der Gewährleistung darauf, dass Du als Käufer den Mangel beweisen muss.

Also nimmt Deinen Händler oder die Hersteller der defekten Komponenten in die Pflicht. ADP7Rotwild ist in den von Dir beschriebenen Fällen nicht Dein Vertrags-, Garantie- und damit Ansprechpartner für evtl. Mängel.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (11. November 2012)

Man kann hier Rotwild eigentlich nur vorwerfen, dass sie ihre aktuellen Räder ausschließlich mit Fox-Luftgabeln testen. Diese Gabeln können mit einem vertretbarem Aufwand für einen selbst im Normalfall nur von Toxoholics gewartet werden, da die zugrundeliegende Dämpfer-Technologie komplex und fehleranfällig ist. Zwar hatte ich mit meiner Talas X persönlich viel Glück, sie hat ordentlich was weggesteckt und war in 5 Jahren nur ein einziges Mal beim Service zur Generalüberholung, aber trotzdem finde ich es schade dass Rotwild nicht etwas über den Tellerrand schaut.
Und damit meine ich nicht nur die beiden anderen großen Federgabelhersteller, sondern auch die Stahlfedermodelle von Fox.
Bis auf den zaghaften Versuch im letzten Jahr auch ein Stahlfeder-E1 anzubieten ist mir jedenfalls von Rotwild keine weitere Aktion bekannt die Komponenten für den Normalbürger wartbar zu halten.
Ich denke so recht will man das auch nicht in der Bike-Industrie...
Lass mich raten, dein LRS ist von DT-Swiss?


----------



## Maledivo (11. November 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Frage und Hilfe erbeten zu Lackqualität:
> C1, gekauft Ende August 2012 mit 1100km Fahrleistungen.
> 
> Hi Folks, hatte es schonmal geschrieben, gestern beim Putzen konnte ich nicht innehalten, euch ein paar Bilder zu schießen. Das kann doch nicht normal sein... das hat kein PKW je gehabt der von mir mit 200km/h über die BAB gefahren wurde. Mein Frau fährt nur Waldwege, Split, bisserl Schotter, Laub und Asphalt. Bis aufs nackte Alu alles weg gesprengt.
> ...




Hi ScottRog69,

ich fahre auch ein C1 FS. Das Rad hat ähnliche Laufleistung wie Deins.

Fahre sehr viel auf Schotterwege, auch ganz schnell, bis jetzt habe noch keine Lackschäden. An Kurbeln habe ein paar Steinschläge, aber Rahmen bzw. Rest des Bikes nix.

Mein Bike wurde im September neu gekauft.


Zu dem Thema Sattel, im bisherigen Threads habe ich das Problematik mit Fizik Tundra insbesondere bei Uphill geschildert, nun habe durch Sattelwechsel (Fizik Gobi XM) gelöst. Ist wie Tag und Nacht. Auf dem Foto ist der Sattelneigung etwas geneigt nach vorne, bin dabei am optimieren welches Winkel für mich am geeignesten ist. Fahre ganz viel Uphill. 

Bin recht sehr zufrieden mit C1 FS, leider gibt im Forum kaum Threads zu diesem Bike.


----------



## PeteB2000 (11. November 2012)

@at021971

Vielen Dank für Deine Ausführung; das habe ich so nicht gewußt - mal schaun, was mein Schrauber morgen dazu sagt - wird dann wohl wieder auf Toxoholics herauslaufen...bin mal gespannt wie lang es diesmal dauert.
 @hiTCH-HiKER

Yep, mein LRS ist von DTSWISS - und der Dämpfer war im Frühjahr 2 mal bei Toxoholics,
das 1te mal für 10 Tage, kurz danach dann für 3 Wochen - hätte fast eine gebuchten Bikeurlaub gecancelt.
Die Gabel habe ich beim 1ten mal auch nach 10 Tagen wiederbekommen ( vor einer Woche ) und bin mal gespannt wann ich sie diesmal wiederbekomme; na ja - die Saison ist eh fast rum.
Ahem - DTSWISS hat sich mit dem LRS fast 4 Wochen Zeit gelassen.


----------



## PeteB2000 (11. November 2012)

@dodderer
Danke für den Tip mit der Manitou - da ich noch Garantie auf die Talas hab, behalte ich sie erst mal - vielleicht hab ich ja nach dieser Reparatur Glück ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2012)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> .........Fox-Luftgabeln testen. Diese Gabeln können mit einem vertretbarem Aufwand für einen selbst im Normalfall nur von Toxoholics gewartet werden, da die zugrundeliegende Dämpfer-Technologie komplex und fehleranfällig ist. Zwar hatte ich mit meiner Talas X persönlich viel Glück, sie hat ordentlich was weggesteckt und war in 5 Jahren nur ein einziges Mal beim Service zur Generalüberholung, aber trotzdem finde ich es schade dass Rotwild nicht etwas über den Tellerrand schaut........



Ach ja?
Und wie kommst du darauf, dass sie anfällig ist.
Ich halte es für etwas kurzsichtig, einfach dem Forumstrend zu folgen und einfach zu sagen, dass FOX zu teuer und kacke ist.
Auch diese Gabeln kann man selbst zerlegen und warten, es gibt auch von Fox eine Helpsite.

Und nochwas (auch wenn es mir nicht gefällt): Stahlfedergabeln sterben aus, warte mal noch 2 Jahre.


----------



## dodderer (12. November 2012)

PeteB2000 schrieb:


> @_dodderer_
> Danke für den Tip mit der Manitou - da ich noch Garantie auf die Talas hab, behalte ich sie erst mal - vielleicht hab ich ja nach dieser Reparatur Glück ;-)



Sorry für die unklare Formulierung von mir. Es geht bei dem Manitou um einen Stahlfederdämpfer. Es war vor kurzem hier Thema ob ein Stahlfederdämpfer passt ins X1. Das habe ich nun versucht, und das Ergebnis einfach in den Beitrag mit reingestellt. 
Hatte mit der Gabel nichts zu tun. Fahre im X1 eine Pike mit Stahlfeder, und werde die eventuell gegen eine 160er Lyrik tauchen, auch mit Stahlfeder.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2012)

an einer Coilvariante für E1 (2011) und X1 bastel ich gerade rum:

- Ein Fox VAN  klappt wenn der Ausgleichsbehälter oben ist. Die feder darf aber dann nicht zu dick sein, sonst stößt sie unten ans Sattelrohr. Der Zugstufeneinsteller ist bei dem Einbau aber schwer erreichbar.

- Ein DHX 5.0 passt mit Zugstufeneinsteller oben, wenn man den Ausgleichsbehälter trennt und mit einem Schlauch verbindet. Max Federlänge hier rd 145mm, je nach Umwerfer. Außerdem muss an der unteren Aufnahme am Rahmen etwa 1mm abgetragen werden. (Vielleicht kann man es auch am Dämpferkorpus wegnehmen, muss ich noch versuchen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (12. November 2012)

...........willst Du den von Dir gesuchten 216er ins X1 einbauen? Interessante Variante, mit längerer Gabel, da das Tretlager dann auf akzeptable Höhe käme.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2012)

nein, natürlich jedem Rahmen seinen eigenen Dämpfer.
Aber die Einbausituation ist die gleiche.


----------



## Orakel (12. November 2012)

@Tomas 1809
was bringt den das R.R2 auf die Waage?


----------



## Orakel (12. November 2012)

@PeteB2000
ich hatte an meinem X1 nach nem halben jahr auch einen Speichenbruch (DT M1600),Unterlagen von Rotwild herrausgeholt (das schöne mäpple) die Nr. auf der Kontrollkarte vom LRsatz abgeschrieben, kurze mehl an DT Swiss Support (mit der Nr. vom LRsatz) nach zwei tagen lag ne neue Speiche im Briefkasten, damit zum Händler am nächsten tag hatte ich das vordere LR wieder.
So schnell kanns gehn
Kosten nullkommanull  ausser Sprit für 7km


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (12. November 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ach ja?
> Und wie kommst du darauf, dass sie anfällig ist.
> Ich halte es für etwas kurzsichtig, einfach dem Forumstrend zu folgen und einfach zu sagen, dass FOX zu teuer und kacke ist.
> Auch diese Gabeln kann man selbst zerlegen und warten, es gibt auch von Fox eine Helpsite.
> ...



Meine Fox Talas X etwa ist um einige Größenordnungen komplexer aufgebaut als eine Stahlfedergabel, weshalb sie auch entsprechend fehleranfälliger und um einiges schwerer zu warten ist, das ergibt sich doch aus der Natur der Sache.
Diese Gabel hat an meinem Touren-Fully trotzdem ihre Berechtigung, da sie deutlich unter 2kg wiegt, zuverlässig und simpel absenkbar ist, seit der Wartung mit neuesten Dichtungen auch sensibel anspricht und die Brain-Dämpfung beim Hochkurbeln wirklich spürbar Kraft spart.
Wie du aus meinem Beitrag schlußfolgern kannst, dass Fox-Gabeln pauschal "zu teuer und kacke" seien, das ist mir ein Rätsel, da ich bis auf den Hinweis des komplexen Aufbaus im Grunde das Gegenteil davon geschrieben habe.


----------



## dodderer (12. November 2012)

@ScottRog69: Nachtrag zur Lackqualität
Sollten doch eigentlich alle bikes aus der selben Lackiererei kommen, oder nicht?
Kann mich nicht beschweren wegen dem Lack, ist Top!
Allerdings wird das bike auch nur mit Samthandschuhen angefasst 

http://dodderer.pinkbike.com/channel/in-the-forests/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. November 2012)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Meine Fox Talas X etwa ist um einige Größenordnungen komplexer aufgebaut als eine Stahlfedergabel, weshalb sie auch entsprechend fehleranfälliger und um einiges schwerer zu warten ist, das ergibt sich doch aus der Natur der Sache.
> Diese Gabel hat an meinem Touren-Fully trotzdem ihre Berechtigung, da sie deutlich unter 2kg wiegt, zuverlässig und simpel absenkbar ist, seit der Wartung mit neuesten Dichtungen auch sensibel anspricht und die Brain-Dämpfung beim Hochkurbeln wirklich spürbar Kraft spart.
> Wie du aus meinem Beitrag schlußfolgern kannst, dass Fox-Gabeln pauschal "zu teuer und kacke" seien, das ist mir ein Rätsel, da ich bis auf den Hinweis des komplexen Aufbaus im Grunde das Gegenteil davon geschrieben habe.



Sorry, dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden.


----------



## Thomas1809 (13. November 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> @Tomas 1809
> was bringt den das R.R2 auf die Waage?



Hallo Orakel,
kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, weil es ein Problem mit dem Dämpfer gibt,
und der auf den weg zu Matthias ist.
wird warscheinlich um die 11Kg werden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## fruchtmoose (13. November 2012)

-


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. November 2012)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> ....
> @RockyRider66
> Spitze das Du weiterhin an der Coil-Lösung für dein 2011 E.1 bastelst, eine wahre Inspiration für gleichgesinnte ;-) der ccdb sollte beim x1 laut cc-website passen.



Ich habe Zweifel...


----------



## heizer1980 (13. November 2012)

Bin zwar nicht der Spezialist für das 2011/12 E1, aber an meinem 2013er geht das Unterrohr "vor" das Traglager und ist unten mit einer Platte angeschweißt. Bei dem 2011er ging es ja auf das Tretlager. Sollte also passen.
(Man liest sich der Text bescheuert ... aber ich weiss nicht, wie ich es sonst Formulieren sollte)


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. November 2012)

habe verstanden
gehe auch davon aus, dass der Rahmen 2013 nicht wieder geändert wurde.
Schließlich sind die Kettenstreben ja immer noch 434mm statt 440mm lang!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. November 2012)

@RockyRider66:
Was war eigentlich deine ursprüngliche Motivation das 2011er E1 mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer auszurüsten?
Ich finde nämlich den RP2 vom Ansprechverhalten richtig klasse (wobei der HVR200 im RFC0.3 auch schon ganz gut war) und im Gegensatz zur Gabel scheinen ja bei den Dämpfern die Stahlfeder-Varianten auch net einfacher in der (Selbst-)Wartung zu sein.


----------



## fruchtmoose (13. November 2012)

-


----------



## PeteB2000 (13. November 2012)

@all

Hier noch eine Ergänzung zu meinem Eintrag bezüglich defekter Dämpfer und Gabel an meinem X1. Seit Montag hat sich ADP/Rotwild mehrmals telefonisch und per Mail bei mir gemeldet. Sie haben Kontakt mit Fox und Toxoholics aufgenommen und kümmern sich intensiv um die Sache. Ich finde, das Ihr das auch wissen solltet und vielen Dank nach Dieburg!

Ach ja - ich würde das Bike natürlich nicht hergeben oder tauschen ;-)

Gruß

Pete


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. November 2012)

Hallo Rotwild-Ritter !
Nach einigen Jahren in denen ich mit Cannondale (Jekyll und Flash Hi-Mod Carbon, Top Räder) und Canyon (Ultimate CF) unterwegs war (Touren, Training und Rennen), musste mal wieder ein Fully her. Nach langem Überlegen war die Entscheidung gefallen als ich bei Schaltwerk Bikes in Cochem ein Rotwild R.R2 FS  gesehen habe. So eins wollte ich schon früher haben, nur hat mich der Preis damals ein bisschen abgeschreckt. Dann musste ich mich noch entscheiden ob es ein 29er oder wieder ein 26er sein sollte. Nachdem ich auf einem X1 29er mit der Top Ausstattung probegesessen habe, wusste ich, dass es kein 29er wird. Mann, war das Ding riesig..und schwer (ich weiß, es ist auch ein AM-Bike und kein Race-Fully).
Letzte Woche als ich mal wieder  Matthias in seinem Laden besucht habe, ist mir ein Rahmenset R.R2 FS 2012 aufgefallen. Nach einem ausgiebigen Beratungsgespräch, habe ich mich für einen individuellen Aufbau des R.R2 entschieden.
Am Sa war es endlich soweit und wir konnten das Projekt R.R2 fertig stellen. Die Teile waren schon ausgesucht und gekauft, nur das Zusammenbauen musste noch erledigt werden. Nach ca.3 Stunden waren wir(Matthias und Ich) mit der Arbeit fertig und mein  neuer Racer stand in voller  Pracht da. Nur eins musste noch erledigt werden..das große Wiegen!! 9,7 Kg in Größe M mit Tuningpotenzial ist ein tolles Endresultat. Jetzt warte ich noch auf das schöne Wetter, damit ich mein neues Rotwild ausgiebig fahren kann! Ich freue mich schon darauf!


*An dieser Stelle möchte ich noch ein bisschen Werbung für Schaltwerk-Bikes in Cochem betreiben und Euch einen tollen Laden mit absoluter top Beratung und Kompetenz  empfehlen. Also Cochem ist eine sehr schöne Stadt mit vielen Sehenswürdigkeiten, aber das Beste befindet sich in der Ravenestrasse 18-20........Schaltwerk-Bikes* 

 http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de

Und hier noch das R.R2 FS im Übersicht:


FEDERELEMENT:      FOX FLOAT RP 23 FACTORY KASHIMA 6.0X1.25"

 STEUERSATZ:         ROTWILD RHS 1.5 TAPERED TI

 GABEL:                FOX 32 FLOAT 100 FIT Terralogic   FACTORY KASHIMA

 LENKER:              CRANKBROTHERS COBALT 11 CARBON FLATRISER 8/680MM

VORBAU: CRANKBROTHERS COBALT 11

 SATTELSTÜTZE:      CRANKBROTHERS COBALT 11   CARBON Ø27.2X350MM

 SATTEL:FIZIK ANTARES 00

 GRIFFE: CRANKBROTHERS COBALT 

 KURBEL: XTR 40-28 /175MM inkl.XTR Pressfit Innenlager

 SCHALTHEBEL: XTR I-SPEC

 UMWERFER: XTR-2 fach

SCHALTWERK:        XTR-10 SGS Plus

 KASSETTE:           XTR-10-fach 11-34 

 BREMSE:                     XTR Trail 160/160MM

LAUFRADSATZ: TUNE DRECKSCHLEUDER (King-Kong Naben) 
Inkl. Tune DC 16+17 MTB Titan Schnellspanner

 REIFEN: SCHWALBE ROCKET RON EVO  26x2.25" 
Inkl. Michelin Aircomp Latex C4 MTB Schläuche   SV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (14. November 2012)

Hi,

sehr schönes Bike.

Vielleicht kaufe ich mir doch den R.R1 . R.C1 bleibt natürlich .

Matthias ist ein toller Verkäufer, könnte auch selbst in Erfahrung nehmen.

Viel Freude mit dem Bike.

 Maledivo


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. November 2012)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> @RockyRider66:
> Was war eigentlich deine ursprüngliche Motivation das 2011er E1 mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer auszurüsten?
> Ich finde nämlich den RP2 vom Ansprechverhalten richtig klasse (wobei der HVR200 im RFC0.3 auch schon ganz gut war) und im Gegensatz zur Gabel scheinen ja bei den Dämpfern die Stahlfeder-Varianten auch net einfacher in der (Selbst-)Wartung zu sein.



Ich habe X1 und E1 gekauft, weil die Hinterbauten für mich schon ab Werk zu den besten am Markt gehören.
Das hat sich bisher bestätigt.
Sollte die Sache mit dem Coil nicht klappen, wäre es nicht sooo schlim.

Allerdings kann ein Luftdämpfer nicht mit der Performance eines Coildämpfers mithalten.
Ein Luftdämpfer arbeitet einfach nicht linear!


----------



## dodderer (14. November 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Allerdings kann ein Luftdämpfer nicht mit der Performance eines Coildämpfers mithalten.
> Ein Luftdämpfer arbeitet einfach nicht linear!



Hinzu kommt noch, dass in entlegenen Gegenden der Welt ein Stahlfederdämpfer , wenn mal kaputt, die Weiterfahrt zulässt, halt "Kamelreiten".
Ein Luftdämpfer bedeutet eher das Aus


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. November 2012)

ja schon.
Gibt ein besseres Gefühl, aber wessen Luftdämpfer hat mal die Luft verloren?
Bei meinen Ax´ses habe ich immer einen Satz Dichtungen dabei.


----------



## dodderer (14. November 2012)

Habe ich mir auch die letzten Jahre gedacht: Wann geht der mal kaputt? Aber leider diesen Sommer genau dieses Drama mit der Gabel gehabt. Also haben die beiden bikes, welche ich JWD dabei habe (z.B. Iran) keine Luftgabeln / Dämpfer, und auch mechanische Scheibenbremsen. Bin immer wieder in Ländern, wo es gar nichts gibt.


----------



## TOM4 (14. November 2012)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild-Ritter !
> Nach einigen Jahren in denen ich mit Cannondale (Jekyll und Flash Hi-Mod Carbon, Top Räder) und Canyon (Ultimate CF) unterwegs war (Touren, Training und Rennen), musste mal wieder ein Fully her. Nach langem Überlegen war die Entscheidung gefallen als ich bei Schaltwerk Bikes in Cochem ein Rotwild R.R2 FS  gesehen habe. So eins wollte ich schon früher haben, nur hat mich der Preis damals ein bisschen abgeschreckt. Dann musste ich mich noch entscheiden ob es ein 29er oder wieder ein 26er sein sollte. Nachdem ich auf einem X1 29er mit der Top Ausstattung probegesessen habe, wusste ich, dass es kein 29er wird. Mann, war das Ding riesig..und schwer (ich weiß, es ist auch ein AM-Bike und kein Race-Fully).
> Letzte Woche als ich mal wieder  Matthias in seinem Laden besucht habe, ist mir ein Rahmenset R.R2 FS 2012 aufgefallen. Nach einem ausgiebigen Beratungsgespräch, habe ich mich für einen individuellen Aufbau des R.R2 entschieden.
> Am Sa war es endlich soweit und wir konnten das Projekt R.R2 fertig stellen. Die Teile waren schon ausgesucht und gekauft, nur das Zusammenbauen musste noch erledigt werden. Nach ca.3 Stunden waren wir(Matthias und Ich) mit der Arbeit fertig und mein  neuer Racer stand in voller  Pracht da. Nur eins musste noch erledigt werden..das große Wiegen!! 9,7 Kg in Größe M mit Tuningpotenzial ist ein tolles Endresultat. Jetzt warte ich noch auf das schöne Wetter, damit ich mein neues Rotwild ausgiebig fahren kann! Ich freue mich schon darauf!
> ...



Hallo und willkommen!
Das r2 ist sehr schön, wenn ich mir nicht gerade ein neues rennrad gegönnt hätte, dann würde ich bei den aktuellen abverkaufspreisen auch schwach werden!

2 fragen hätte ich zu deiner ausstattung und zwar der durchmesser sattelstütze 27,2, ist der beim r2 anders als beim r1 und warum hast du die trail xtr genommen?
Du hast 160er scheiben hint und vorn und nimmst die schwerere bremse? Hebelweitenverstellung braucht man mMn nicht und die ice tec beläge sind auch nur schwerer bzw. denke ich das man die bei einem r2 nicht braucht.

Aber nichts desto trotz sehr gut!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. November 2012)

hat die "Trail" nicht andere hebel mit anderem Übersetzungsverhältnis für mehr "Bumms"?


----------



## Orakel (14. November 2012)

@CF-Rafi
sehr schönes R.2 9,7Kg sind ein Wort.
Vll. könntest du dein R2 mit der Ausstattungsliste hier rein posten
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=278


----------



## TOM4 (14. November 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> hat die "Trail" nicht andere hebel mit anderem Übersetzungsverhältnis für mehr "Bumms"?



Ich glaub die haben nur die hebelweitenverstellung + die ice tec beläge von beginn an drauf + die hebel sind bei der trail 14mm breit und bei der race 13mm 

Ich hab mir jetzt die race ans x1 geschraubt und bin mehr als zufrieden - der druckpunkt ist super und trotzdem ist es ein "weiches" angenehmes gefühl beim bremsen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. November 2012)

ich denek, dass das servowave bei der trail anders ist.


----------



## TOM4 (14. November 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ich denek, dass das servowave bei der trail anders ist.



Du hast recht - servo wave ist unter anderem der unterschied

http://m.mountainbike-magazin.de/bremsen/test-shimano-xtr-trail.485847.2.htm


----------



## at021971 (14. November 2012)

@_CF-Rafi_
sehr schönes R.R2 FS. Und weil ich auch eins habe, würde mich brennent die Teileliste, am besten mit Gewichten, interessieren. Denn meines von 2010 und in Größe L bringt es auf 10.774 g ohne dass sich jetzt bei Deinem auf Anhieb ausmachen könnte, wo das Kilo geblieben ist. Einzig der LRS und die Griffe bringen je ca. 100 g weniger auf die Waage. Auch die Zweifachkrubel sollte ein paar Gramm gegenüber der Truvativ Noir 3.3 Team einsparen. Blieben aber immer noch ca. 800 g, die ja kaum im Rahmen stecken können, obwohl Deiner außer der Wippe keine metallernen Anbauteile mehr hat. Zudem dürfte Dein Fox Dämpfer einiges mehr auf die Waage bringen, als der XM180 von DT Swiss.


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. November 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Hallo und willkommen!
> Das r2 ist sehr schön, wenn ich mir nicht gerade ein neues rennrad gegönnt hätte, dann würde ich bei den aktuellen abverkaufspreisen auch schwach werden!
> 
> 2 fragen hätte ich zu deiner ausstattung und zwar der durchmesser sattelstütze 27,2, ist der beim r2 anders als beim r1 und warum hast du die trail xtr genommen?
> ...



Hi TOM4
Schön ,dass es Dir gefällt
Die Sattelstütze ist tatsächlich 27,2 cm und die CB-Stütze flext noch besser als die Cannondale an meinem Flash.
Bei der Bremse habe ich auch überlegt: Race oder Trail?Habe aber die Trail zu sehr guten Konditionen bekommen,obwohl die Race bei meinen 75Kg auch gereicht hätte.
Die Bremssättel sind aber bei der Race und Trail gleich nur die Griffe haben das Servo und die Hebelweitenverstellung.
Fahre an dem Hardtail die XO 160/140 und komme damit sehr gut zu recht(auch in Rennbetrieb).
Am Wochenende wird erstmal das Setup richtig eingestellt und eine Testrunde gefahren,dann kann ich auch mehr zu der Bremse und der Terralogic-Gabel sagen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. November 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> hat die "Trail" nicht andere hebel mit anderem Übersetzungsverhältnis für mehr "Bumms"?



Die Trail soll mehr Bremsleistung haben (um die 20% lt.Bike Bravo)


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. November 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> @_CF-Rafi_
> sehr schönes R.R2 FS. Und weil ich auch eins habe, würde mich brennent die Teileliste, am besten mit Gewichten, interessieren. Denn meines von 2010 und in Größe L bringt es auf 10.774 g ohne dass sich jetzt bei Deinem auf Anhieb ausmachen könnte, wo das Kilo geblieben ist. Einzig der LRS und die Griffe bringen je ca. 100 g weniger auf die Waage. Auch die Zweifachkrubel sollte ein paar Gramm gegenüber der Truvativ Noir 3.3 Team einsparen. Blieben aber immer noch ca. 800 g, die ja kaum im Rahmen stecken können, obwohl Deiner außer der Wippe keine metallernen Anbauteile mehr hat. Zudem dürfte Dein Fox Dämpfer einiges mehr auf die Waage bringen, als der XM180 von DT Swiss.



Hi Thomas,
die 9,7 Kg sind ohne Pedale.Die Kurbel ist aber mit 623 g sehr leicht.Habe sie selbst ausgewogen:
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-5581-7697/shimano-kurbel-xtr
und die LRS wiegen nur 1350 g.Der Rahmen in M müsste mit dem Dämpfer um die 2300 g wiegen (lt.Rotwild).Habe leider versäumt ihn zu wiegen,kann aber einen anderen im M auswiegen ,wenn ich in Cochem bin.
Gruss
Rafael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (14. November 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> @_CF-Rafi_
> sehr schönes R.2 9,7Kg sind ein Wort.
> Vll. könntest du dein R2 mit der Ausstattungsliste hier rein posten
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=278



Werde ich machen,sobald ich den anderen (leichten)Sattel bekommen
habe.Dann wird das Rad an die Waage gehängt (inkl.XTR Pedale) und fotografiert.


----------



## at021971 (14. November 2012)

Danke schon Mal für die Info. Mit den XTR Pedalen wären wir dann schon bei 500 g. Der Rahmen bringt noch mal 200 g. Bleiben also noch 300 g, die sich irgendwo verstecken...

Mein Rahmen in Größe L wiegt mit kompletten Steuersatz, Seatclamp und Truvativ GXP Pressfit Innenlager 2.543 g (die letzten beiden Posts auf folgender Seite: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=2034). Seitdem habe ich durch Upgrades von Sattel (Tundra -> Arione Carbon = 92 g) und Schaltung (XT -> XTR = 48 g) noch etwas abgespeckt. Reifenwechsel (Race King 2.2 -> Racing Ralph 2.25) war hingegen gewichtsneutral. Es sind rechnerisch aber immer noch 10.774 g. Muß mal schauen was denn heute die Waage sagt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2012)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Die Trail soll mehr Bremsleistung haben (um die 20% lt.Bike Bravo)



Ob es 20% sind kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Aber es ist spürbar mehr.

Ist eine simple mech. Vorrichtung.
Sie verändert das Hebelverhältnis während des Ziehen des Hebels.

Dabei läuft eine Umlengrolle  in einer vorgegebenen Laufbahn.
Ab einem gewissen Punkt ist die Laufbahn geknickt sodass die Rolle näher zum Hebeldrehpunkt wandert.
Früher gab es das mal bei der XT Canti, man konnte den Vorgang oben am Hebel durch ein Schauglas beobachten.

Meine Saint hat die Vorrichtung auch, und das bummst.


----------



## acid-driver (15. November 2012)

so, bei mir hat sich auch etwas getan. sind ein paar ersatzteile von meinem enduro dran. der lrs mit hope und flow ist aber auch für alles sehr gut zu gebrauchen  
ebenso ist die marta eine gute allroundbremse.
die xtr 970 gruppe ist meiner meinung nach die beste, die shimano je gebaut hat. (mal von den 950er umwerfern abgesehen...)
lenker und vorbau sind nukeproof und thomson und ebenfalls mal am enduro gewesen.
 so einen schicken vorbau in weiß/schwarz und ca 110 mm länge hat nicht zufällig noch jemand rumliegen?
die reifen sollen im frühjahr durch race- und x-king ersetzt werden. jetzt für den winter ist die queen aber nicht schlecht, finde ich...


----------



## ScottRog69 (15. November 2012)

kurze Info zum Thema Lackqualität was ich weiter oben beschrieben hatte! 

Rotwild bedankt sich für meine "Konstruktive Kritik"! Denn nur dadurch können Sie die Produkte weiterhin verbessern. Sie schicken mir einen Lackstift (habe diesen heute erhalten sowie einen Satz RW Aufkleber) und wünschen mir weiterhin viel Freude mit dem C1. 

Blöd ist nur das der Lack in dem Bereich von fast Schwarz ins Anthrazit Metallic wechselt. An manchen stellen ist er zu dunkel, an anderen zu Hell. Aber der gute Wille zählt ja bekanntlich. Bessere das jetzt aus mit Edding und Lackstift und Klebe anschließend wo es machbar ist die Schwingen und Lagerteile mit Folie ab. 

Beste Grüße

Roger


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2012)

Über meinen Händler habe ich auch mal einen Rotwild- Lackstift bekommen.
Leider war der Lack nach 2 tagen noch nicht fest?
Härter gefehlt?
Habe dann einen vom Auto genommen, weiß ist ja nicht so anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Orakel (15. November 2012)

zum R.R2 FS, das 2013er Racemodell wiegt Laut Rotwild, laut deren Liste 10,9kg.
Das Team dürfte durch den leicheteren LRsatz, XTR Ausstattung nochmals grobe 600gr. leichter sein.
Zum R2 vom CF-Rafi, fehlen immer noch ca.600gr.,
Die Rahmen haben sich ja Konstruktiv net verändert.
Wo steckt da das Tuningpotenzial 
Die 10,9Kg vom Race werde ich demnächst selbst nachwiegen


----------



## Timm_83 (18. November 2012)

Hallo an die Ritterrunde 
hoffe ich werde hier nicht gesteinigt, aber bei fast 240 Seiten über Rotwild scheint mir das doch genau der richtige Platz für meine Fragen zu sein.

Kurz und knapp, ich brauch ein neues Rad, bzw. Zweitrad.

War im Sommer in Österreich zum biken und der ortsansässige Fahrradladen hatte eine schöne Auswahl an Rotwild stehen, ebenso wie unser Guide unter seinem Hintern ein Rotwild hatte.
Ehrlich gesagt fand ich die bikes von Rotwild echt geil, aber hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht den Gedanken das ich ein neues möchte und mich deshalb nicht weiter mit beschäftigt.

Hab mich im Moment auf das R.X1 FS 29" eingeschossen. Jetzt möge sich keiner auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, aber für mich als 2m Hüne ist ein 29er einfach perfekt, besitze schon ein 29er HT.
Auf einem 26" Bike komm ich mir einfach vor wie ein Riese und dieses über dem Bike sitzen Gefühl ist auch nicht meins.

Jetzt zu meinen eigentlichen Fragen..

130kg sagt die Wage leider noch mit Klamotten und Rucksack. Tendenz zwar fallend, aber trotzdem mach ich mir so meine Gedanken zum Thema Stabilität und Dämpfer bzw. Gabelabstimmung.
Meint ihr ich würde mit oben genanten Rad Glücklich werden ? Mein Fahrstill ist eher etwas vorsichtiger, bin kein Bolzer und würde bestimmt nicht an die Limits gehen. Aber etwas mehr bzw. härteres Gelände als mein HT würde es bestimmt unter die Reifen bekommen, sonst bräuchte ich ja kein Fully.

Wenn jemand von euch auch noch einen guten Händler im Raum Bayern zur Hand hat wäre das auch gut, mit der Händlersuche und deren Vorschläge auf der Rotwildseite kann ich mich nicht anfreunden.
Alternativ würde auch ein Händler im Hamburger Raum in frage kommen, da ich eigentlich von dort oben bin und auch öfters mal in die Heimat fahre.

Grüße 
Timm


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. November 2012)

Bei 2m/ 0,13to dÃ¼rfte die Wahl der RahmengrÃ¶Ãe sicher nicht das schwierigste sein.
=> GrÃ¶Ãten Rahmen Probe fahren, alles andere wÃ¤re Unsinn.

Bei den Federelementen:
=> Die Hinterbauten von Rotwild sind eher plÃ¼schig und nutzen den Federweg aus. Zumindest bei der XMS Serie. 
Es ist durchaus denkbar, dass eine Korrektur der DÃ¤mpferabstimmung nÃ¶tig wird.
(LuftkammergrÃ¶Ãe & ShimbestÃ¼ckung)
Sonst versinkst du ggf. trotzt vollem Druck im Federweg. Auch hier wirst du um eine Probefahrt nicht drumrum kommen. Das sollte allerdings bei einem guten HÃ¤ndler sein der sich mit Fahrweken auskennt und dir nicht flux was verkaufen will.
Das Anpassen eines DÃ¤mpfers kostet grob 100,-â¬
Ich hierbei davon aus, dass Rotwild ein und die gleiche DÃ¤mpferabstimmung fÃ¼r alle RahmengrÃ¶Ãen verkauft? Frag am besten direkt bei Rotwild nach.

=> Bei der Gabel dÃ¼rfte es etwas einfacher sein. Luftgabel ja, solange sie Ã¼ber eine Druckstufenreglung verfÃ¼gt. Die halte ich bei deinem Gewicht fÃ¼r notwendig. Sinnvoller halte ich eine Stahlfedergabel, mÃ¶glichst auch mit Druckstufenverstellung.

Das X1 ist sicher ab absolut taugliches Bike mit super Hinterbau. Die Aluversion dÃ¼rft auch mit 0,13to klar kommen.

Und noch ein Tip zur Rahmenwahl:
- Vergleiche die Rahmen anhand "Reach" und "Stack" (nicht klassisch Oberrohr und Co.)
- Lieber einen etwas lÃ¤ngeren Rahmen mit kurzem Vorbau als umgekehrt. (Sonst wird das Bike trÃ¤ge)
- Bei 0,13to nimm keinen leichten Rahmen


----------



## Skillsu (18. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

meinen ersten Beitrag hier möchte ich gleich mit einer Kaufentscheidung verbinden.

Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Cube Hardtail und komme sehr günstig an ein neues X2 Pro.

Bevor ich das Bike nun am Dienstag bekommen könnte, habe ich mich damit natürlich nochmal sehr intensiv beschäftigt, wodurch ich einen Kauf nochmal überdenken möchte.

Zum einen bin ich jetzt schon mehrfach über eine schlechte Lackqualität beim X2 gestolpert. Wie Anfällig ist der Lack wirklich?

Zum anderen liest man, dass das Fahrwerk sehr zum Wippen bzw. Pumpen neigt bzw. die Propedelec funktion nicht so überragend zu sein scheint.
Da nun die neuen Fox Dämpfer mit CTD-Modi da sind, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich nicht lieber ein X2 im Jahre 2013 anschaffe.
Hat die Dämpfer schon mal jemand 1:1 vergleichen können?

Das X2 Pro würde ich für unter 3000 bekommen.


Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Meinungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. November 2012)

Ob ein Fahrwerk "pumpt", liegt oft an Fahrstil und Empfinden.
Wenn du vom Hardtail auf ein 150mm Bike wechselst, wirst du umdenken müssen.

CDT- Dämpfer und RP- Dämpfer sind innerlich nur wenig unterschiedlich.
In allen Fällen wird eine Plattformdämpfung unterschiedlich aktiviert.

Und en der Stelle solltest du folgendes Wissen:
Erst gab es das Fully als Schaukelpferd.
Dann haben die Dämpferhersteller die Plattformdämpfung entwickelt.
Sie mussten natürlich zeigen, was sowas kann.
Daher waren die ersten Plattformdämpfer hart, aber überdämpft.

Im Laufe der Zeit haben die Rahmenhersteller gerlernt, wie man die Hinterbaukinematik anordent, dass es nicht so schauckelt.
Die Dämpferindustrie hat (leider mit Verzögerung) dann die Plattformstärken immer weiter zurückgenommen.
Bei Fox hat sich das im Inneren abgespielt, ohne neues Modell oder so.

Heute ist der "Abwärtstrieb" noch immer im Gange, aber schwächer.

Was ich damit sagen will?
Dass es durchaus möglich ist, dass der CDT etwas weniger Plattform hat (konnte noch keinen fahren) als der RP 2012.
Das bedeuted aber nicht, dass das schlechter ist!

Für dich bedeuted das:
Sei offen und hab keine Angst vorm "Wippen".
Es gibt nicht schlimmeres als ein zu tode kastrierter Hinterbau!

Der X1 Hinterbau ist für mich einer der besten am Markt.


----------



## Skillsu (18. November 2012)

Wow! vielen Dank für diese Erklärung.

Aber folgere ich aus deinen letzten Sätzen, dass ein CTD-Dämpfer evtl. mehr wippt als der alte RP, da "weniger Plattform"?

Ist der Hinterbau vom X1 und X2 gleich?


----------



## Orakel (18. November 2012)

Skillsu schrieb:


> fahre das X2 seit April 2011, zur Lackqualität, der Hauptrahmen hat überhaupt keine Lackabplatzer oder sowas, der Hinterbau einen Stecknadelkopf großen an der Verbindungstrebe (Sitzstreben).
> Wippen oder Pumpen, ja, wenn ich den Berghoch in den Wiegetritt gehe und den Hebel für die Plattform nicht umgelegt habe,ABER das Spezi. Enduro (2012) von meinem Kumpel wippt/pumpt genauso oder das 301er Liteville vom anderen Kumpel. Der Hinterbau ist einer der besten den ich je unterm Hintern hatte, dazu Klettert das X2 sowas von geschmeidig den Berg oder Rampen hoch dass man die Absenkung der Talas nicht braucht.
> Hier findest du noch mehr zum X2
> www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=4004
> die Hinterbauten des X1/X2 sind Identisch


----------



## dodderer (18. November 2012)

Habe mich immer gefragt, wofür der Plattformhebel am Dämpfer des X1 ist 
Ist vollkommen überflüssig, so neutral wie der Hinterbau ist.
Und im Wiegetritt schaukelt es auch mit Plattform, nur halt nicht so doll


----------



## at021971 (18. November 2012)

Timm_83 schrieb:


> Hallo an die Ritterrunde
> hoffe ich werde hier nicht gesteinigt, aber bei fast 240 Seiten über Rotwild scheint mir das doch genau der richtige Platz für meine Fragen zu sein.
> 
> Kurz und knapp, ich brauch ein neues Rad, bzw. Zweitrad.
> ...


  @Timm, schon mal über das 2013er R.C1 FS 29" nachgedacht? Das würde Dir hinten 130 mm und vorn 120 mm Federweg bieten. Es würde vermutlich besser zur Deiner Fahrweise passen wei das R.X1 FS 29" von 2012.

Ich hatte mich auf der Eurobike mit den Leuten von Rotwild unterhalten, wobei wir auch auf die nun eingestellten 29" Aall Mountain Bikes gekommen sind. Nach Aussage der Jungs haben sie dieses Jahr auf diese Bikes verzichtet, da sie sich aufrund ihrer Größe, ihres Radstandes und ihres Gewichts wie ein Panzer haben fahren lassen. Da diese Feeling sehr wenig zu dem Charakter eines AM-Bikes passt, haben sie sich diese Jahre in diesem Segment wieder auf 26" beschänkt. 

Was ich damt sagen will. Wenn Du trotzdem ein 2012er R.X1 FS 29" haben möchtest, dann bitte nicht ohne Probefahrt und am besten gleich im Vergleich mit einem R.C1 FS 29" von 2013.


----------



## Timm_83 (18. November 2012)

Erstmal Danke für eure Antworten.

Ja hatte mir auch das R.C1 FS 29 2012 und 2013 angeschaut, zumindest im Netz. Das 2013 wirkt irgendwie so filigran, aber vom Federweg würde es locker reichen.

Ich muss aber wirklich einen guten Händler finden der vor allem auch die Bikes in xl stehen hat damit man vergleichen kann und das wird wohl nicht einfach werden, besonders weil das R.X1 FS 29 ja eh ausläuft....

Wie gesagt, suche noch einen guten Händlr in Bayern oder Hamburg.

PS: Weis jemand von euch ob Rotwild irgendwo einen Showroom hat mit allen bikes / größen ???


----------



## at021971 (18. November 2012)

Wäre nicht gerade um die Ecke für Dich, aber ein sehr guter aber kleine Händler wäre in Gauting Rad-(t)los von Markus Nast. Gauting liegt zwischen München und Starnberg im Würmtal. 

Bei ihm habe ich meine beiden Rotwild Bikes gekauft. Er ist ein netter Kerl, kompetent in der Beratung und hat vor allem auch einen extrem guten Draht zu ADP/Rotwild. Er geht zum Beispiel mit ihnen jedes Jahr auf die Eurobike, um sie dort bei der Kundenberatung zu unterstützen. Auf der Rotwild Homepage wird übrigens angegeben, das Markus eine R.X1 FS Pro 29" als Testbike in Göße L da hätte. Gut, ist nicht XL, kann aber helfen sich einen ersten Eindruck vom Fahrwerk zu machen.

Aber wie gesagt, der Laden ist klein und Du wirst da nicht auf eine große Auswahl treffen. Also wenn Interesse, dann vorher anrufen und abklären, was er da hat oder noch von Rotwild besorgen kann.

In Bad Aibling, kurz vor Rosenheim gibt es dann noch Radl Meyer. In Rosenheim hätten wir dann noch Toms Bikecorner. Oder in Martinsried bei München hätte wir dann noch Funsport. Martinsried liegt übrigens nicht weit von Gauting entfernt.

Einen Rotwild Händler in München, den ich aber selber nicht kenne, wäre dann noch Fahrwerk Bikes. Ebenso soll Radsport Dorn in Augsburg ein R.X2 FS 29" in Größe L als Testbike haben.

Bezüglich Hamburg, kann Du Dich mal per PN an hhninja81 wenden, der kann Dir schon sagen, wo er seine Rotwild Bikes her hat.


----------



## Timm_83 (18. November 2012)

Schon mal vielen Dank an dich Thomas !


----------



## XLS (18. November 2012)

hallo leute . seit dieser woche habe ich nun auch ein rotwild re1 pro geschossen.heute erste tour gemacht.hier mal ein kleiner fahrbericht: hoch geht es recht gut und wippt kaum(2X400hm).abfahrten sind sehr schnell und sicher mit dem rad.für mich ist es das rad mit dem grössten einsatzbereich .in den bikepark wird es wohl nicht kommen , da habe ich anderes.fazit:top bike -hält für die nächsten 10 jahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. November 2012)

wirklich, der bericht ist kurz.....
viel spaß damit, sagt ja eigentlich schon genug.


----------



## CF-Rafi (18. November 2012)

Hallo Rotwildritter,
so wie es aussieht, ist bei der ersten Wiegung irgendetwas schief gelaufen, also hier nochmal die versprochene Gewichtkorrektur zu meinem  R2.Diesmal hat die Waage *10,16 kg* angezeigt inkl.  Fizik Antares 00(141 g) , XTR Pedalen(306 g), Tune LRS  (1330 g ), Tune Schnellspanner (39,7 g) , XTR Plus Schaltwerk ( 208g), XTR Umwerfer (119g) und 2-fach XTR Kurbel (623g).Die Gewichte habe ich teilweise hier gepostet:http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/user/159743 Die Crank Brothers Komponenten : Vorbau (ca.120 g),Lenker (ca.155g) und Sattelstütze (ca.160g) sind laut Matthias  Aussage leichter als die original Rotwild Carbonteile und die Trail Bremse etwa 70g schwerer als die Race. Zu den anderen verbauten Komponenten habe ich leider keine einzelnen Angaben, da ich bei dem Aufbau nicht darauf geachtet habe. Es waren mir  die Qualität und die Funktion wichtiger als die einzelnen Gramms, insofern ist das R2 mein erstes Projekt, bei dem ich die Komponenten selbst auf die Waage gelegt habe. Trotzdem haben wir versucht das Bike so leicht wie möglich aufzubauen und es ist uns auch gut gelungen, oder?
Und hier das Foto dazu:






und die Restlichen Fotos findet Ihr in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## CF-Rafi (18. November 2012)

....und es geht auch leichter z.B mit anderen Komponenten bei Rahmengrösse S:


----------



## mpmarv (18. November 2012)

Vorallem wenn man die Pedale weglässt


----------



## CF-Rafi (18. November 2012)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Vorallem wenn man die Pedale weglässt



Upps,
dann ist es mit Pedalen sogar schwerer als meins.


----------



## googol (19. November 2012)

es geht doch leichter... z B.(ein paar Ideen ;-)) 

1. Gabel DT Swiss XRC 100 Race - ungf. 480g weniger
2. Eclipse Schlauch ungf. 56g - zwei mal - 80-100g weniger
3. Acros Hydraulik Schaltwerk und Umwerfer (A-GE) - ungf. 180g weniger
4. Tune Schnellspanner U20 MTB 27g - ungf. 30g weniger als DT Swiss
5. Sattelst. 350mm(statt 400mm) Crank 11  - ungf. 20g weniger
6. Sattel Tune Speedneedle 97g  - ungf. 30g weniger als SLR Carbonio
7. Tune Kill Hill BFO Bremse(160/140mm) - ungf. 100g weniger als Formula RX1
8. DT Swiss XRC1150(1200g) statt XRC1350(1300g) - ungf. 100g weniger
9. DT Swiss XR Carbon 152mm(139g) statt XM180 152mm(172g) - ungf. 30g weniger
10. (Pedale Crank 11 - 172g)

Insgesamt - mehr als 1100g weniger - also das Bike(R2 2011er) wird dann weniger als 9kg mit oder ohne Pedale ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (19. November 2012)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwildritter,
> so wie es aussieht, ist bei der ersten Wiegung irgendetwas schief gelaufen, also hier nochmal die versprochene Gewichtkorrektur zu meinem  R2.Diesmal hat die Waage *10,16 kg* angezeigt inkl.  Fizik Antares 00(141 g) , XTR Pedalen(306 g), Tune LRS  (1330 g ), Tune Schnellspanner (39,7 g) , XTR Plus Schaltwerk ( 208g), XTR Umwerfer (119g) und 2-fach XTR Kurbel (623g).Die Gewichte habe ich teilweise hier gepostet:http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/user/159743 Die Crank Brothers Komponenten : Vorbau (ca.120 g),Lenker (ca.155g) und Sattelstütze (ca.160g) sind laut Matthias  Aussage leichter als die original Rotwild Carbonteile und die Trail Bremse etwa 70g schwerer als die Race. Zu den anderen verbauten Komponenten habe ich leider keine einzelnen Angaben, da ich bei dem Aufbau nicht darauf geachtet habe. Es waren mir  die Qualität und die Funktion wichtiger als die einzelnen Gramms, insofern ist das R2 mein erstes Projekt, bei dem ich die Komponenten selbst auf die Waage gelegt habe. Trotzdem haben wir versucht das Bike so leicht wie möglich aufzubauen und es ist uns auch gut gelungen, oder?
> Und hier das Foto dazu:
> 
> ...


 
Guten Morgen

Viel Spaß mit deinem R2 

Gruß
Thomas

PS:Wir haben am Samstag bei Matthias Kaffee getrunken
     (Ich habe mein C2 bei ihme abgegeben)


----------



## Kiefer (19. November 2012)

Hat zwar nix mit Rotwild zu tun, aber totzdem sehr beeindruckend.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24888


----------



## Snowman_NA (19. November 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> PS:Wir haben am Samstag bei Matthias Kaffee getrunken
> (Ich habe mein C2 bei ihme abgegeben)



ha ha...

ich bin diesen SA zum rahmentausch da. 

grüße
florian


----------



## CF-Rafi (19. November 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Viel Spaß mit deinem R2
> 
> ...



....und haben uns über Madeira unterhalten,richtig?
Gruss,Rafael


----------



## CF-Rafi (19. November 2012)

googol schrieb:


> es geht doch leichter... z B.(ein paar Ideen ;-))
> 
> 1. Gabel DT Swiss XRC 100 Race - ungf. 480g weniger
> 2. Eclipse Schlauch ungf. 56g - zwei mal - 80-100g weniger
> ...



Hi Googol,
ich weiss ,dass es noch leichter geht und hätte noch andere Vorschläge,aber bei den meisten von uns spielt auch Geld eine Rolle.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte man bei dem Tuning auch auf die Sicherheit achten und..... nicht jeder darf auch ein superleichtes Bike fahren (Gewichteinschränkung!)
Gruss


----------



## Kiefer (19. November 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> ha ha...
> 
> ich bin diesen SA zum rahmentausch da.
> 
> ...



Hi Florian

Ich hoffe, dass ich in den nächsten Tagen wieder nach Cochem fahren darf..... freu

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Caad5 (20. November 2012)

Hallo,
Möchte wieder mit dem biken beginnen (besser muß...;-))
125kg Kampfgewicht 
Hält ein RCC06 mich aus?
Oder ist der eher Leichtbau?


----------



## at021971 (20. November 2012)

Naja, zumindest war es seinerzeit das schwerer und damit stabilere Rotwild Hardtail. Aus heutiger Sicht sind 1.600 g auch kein Leichtbau. Damals, also vor 10 Jahren, gehörte es aber sicherlich nicht zu den Schwersten. Vom Rohsatz her waren RCC.08 und RCC.09 deutlich mehr am Limit, unterlagen aber keiner Gewichtsbegrenzung.


----------



## dodderer (21. November 2012)

dodderer schrieb:


> ...........willst Du den von Dir gesuchten 216er ins X1 einbauen? Interessante Variante, mit längerer Gabel, da das Tretlager dann auf akzeptable Höhe käme.


Muß mich mal selber zitieren. 
Habe, nachdem der Umbau auf coil unbefriedigend war 
(Tretlager mit 320mm immer noch Scheibe; was sich durch coil ja auch nicht ändert, aber mich wieder geärgert hatte) 
mal einen Versuch mit 216er gemacht. Leute, das ist genial. Supersensibel, saugt jede kleinste Unebenheit weg, und auf der Hausstrecke nur 80% des Hubes genutzt, das heisst schon vom Luftdruck her auf Beerfelden "Black Wall" Niveau. Mit Pike nun schon 345mm Tretlagerhöhe, dann morgen mit der 160er Van wohl so 355mm, dann passt ds Ganze auch zu den Federwegen.
Konnte nie verstehen, warum man ein 150er bike baut und dann die Pedale bei jeder Unebenheit auf den Boden patschen.
Mitteilung von Rotwild zu dieser Frage:
"Man muß bein X1 eben seine Fahrweise (Tretgewohnheiten) an die ungewöhnliche Geometrie anpassen, was halt gewöhnungsbedürftig sei."


----------



## Orakel (21. November 2012)

@CF-Rafi
hast du den Dreckschleuder LRsatz gewogen?
Würde mich Intressieren was er auf die Waage bringt.
Wenn es kein geheimmnis ist, was wiegst du so.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowbike (21. November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!

Will mich von meinem RCC 1.2 nicht trennen... aber hätte auch gerne 650bler  ... Hat vielleicht schon irgendjemand dies probiert?


----------



## at021971 (21. November 2012)

Ich vermute mal, dass es nicht passen wird. Und wenn doch, wird es extrem eng zugehen und das vermutlich auch nur bei sehr schmalen Reifen. Das RCC 1.2 hat eine 8 mm kürzere Kettenstrebe als mein R.R2 FS. Und bei dem hat es noch rund 20 mm Luft zwischen einem Racing Ralph 2.25 und dem Verbindungssteg der beiden Kettenstreben. Dabei drüfte die kürzere Kettenstrebe und der größere Durchmesser der 650b Laufräder die 20 mm mehr oder weniger aufbrauchen. Hinzu kommt aber auch noch, dass es am Verbindungsteg der Kettensterbendeutlich deutlich enger zugeht, so dass die Breite der Reifen schon eine Problem darstellen werden. Bei meinem R.GT1, welches auch noch den ersten ALS Hinterbau hat wie Dein RCC 1.2, sind die Verhältnisse ebenso wie beim R.R2 FS.


----------



## Snowbike (22. November 2012)

Danke... ich vermute es fast auch... leider wird es ja von Rotwild kein 650b geben... oder inzwischen doch auch?


----------



## G_Radelt (22. November 2012)

Rotwild hat für 2013 ein 650B im Angebot. Es ist aber nur das Enduro R.E FS. Ein anderes gibt es wohl nicht.


----------



## at021971 (22. November 2012)

GesprÃ¤che auf der Eurobike mit den Jungs von Rotwild lieÃen durchblicken, dass es 650B Bikes in grÃ¶Ãerem Umfang wohl erst im Modelle jahr 2014 geben wird. BegrÃ¼ndet wurde es einfach mit fehlender EntwicklungskapazitÃ¤t, da diese voll in die Entwicklung der neuen 29â R.R2 und R.C1 und dem 650B R.E1 gegangen ist.


----------



## Snowbike (22. November 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Gespräche auf der Eurobike mit den Jungs von Rotwild ließen durchblicken, dass es 650B Bikes in größerem Umfang wohl erst im Modelle jahr 2014 geben wird. Begründet wurde es einfach mit fehlender Entwicklungskapazität, da diese voll in die Entwicklung der neuen 29 R.R2 und R.C1 und dem 650B R.E1 gegangen ist.



schade...


----------



## CF-Rafi (22. November 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> @_CF-Rafi_
> hast du den Dreckschleuder LRsatz gewogen?
> Würde mich Intressieren was er auf die Waage bringt.
> Wenn es kein geheimmnis ist, was wiegst du so.
> Danke


Hi Orakel,
die LR wurden gewogen und bringen 1329g auf die Waage (ohne Felgenband) und die Schnellspanner 39,7 g
Ich wiege 74Kg netto,aber erzähle es bitte nicht weiter
Gruss


----------



## Orakel (22. November 2012)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hi Orakel,
> die LR wurden gewogen und bringen 1329g auf die Waage (ohne Felgenband) und die Schnellspanner 39,7 g
> Ich wiege 74Kg netto,aber erzähle es bitte nicht weiter
> Gruss


Ne, ne, Internas geb ich net weiter


----------



## RW_Eddy (22. November 2012)

Bei Fun-Corner gibt es noch ein E1 in L (grün mit Talas und XT)

Rotwild E1 FS Pro Modell 2012 Ausverkauf    2999 

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000085&product=A012674


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nismo99 (25. November 2012)

Hi Jungs,

ich plane schon länger meine FOX RL110er Gabel zu kastrieren...20mm. Die 110er Gabel ist eine SOnderlocke, die glaube ich nur Rotwild vertreibt?!? Jedenfalls will ich mein Bike "tieferlegen".

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit gesammelt? Das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel dürfte sich ja nicht ändern, oder doch? Was darf so ein Umbau kosten?

VG,
Nismo


----------



## Snowman_NA (25. November 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hi Florian
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass ich in den nächsten Tagen wieder nach Cochem fahren darf..... freu
> 
> ...



hi thomas,

so, mein rahmen ist getauscht. leider bin ich heute nicht zum fahren gekommen, weil es hier stürmt wie sau! 

und du hast ein upgrade vorgenommen....aufs 2013er x2 ?!?
sieht auf jeden fall top aus...in live besser als das was man auf eurobike-bildern oder sonst wo im inet gesehen hat. 

grüße
florian


----------



## jmr-biking (25. November 2012)

Hat hier jemand schon was bestellt: http://www.r-wild.de

Laut Impressum: 

Velo Sport Werner Otto GmbH

Pastor-Niemöller-Platz 8
13156 Berlin


----------



## Kiefer (25. November 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> hi thomas,
> 
> so, mein rahmen ist getauscht. leider bin ich heute nicht zum fahren gekommen, weil es hier stürmt wie sau!
> 
> ...



Hallo Florian

Ja, aus C2 wird ein 2013er X2 

Nachdem keine C2-Rahmen lieferbar waren, hatte ich mich eigentlich für ein 2012er X2 entschieden.
Anruf bei Matthias, 1 Tag zu spät, Größe L ausverkauft.
Jetzt wird's mit etwas Wartezeit ein 2013er 

Bin gespannt, nächste Woche geht's nach Cochem. 

Lob auch an ADP und http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/ einen Tag nachdem ich Matthias die Bilder geschickt hatte, kam auch schon die Info, dass der Rahmen getauscht wird. 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (25. November 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand schon was bestellt: http://www.r-wild.de
> 
> Laut Impressum:
> 
> ...


 
Ja, habe ich. Nicht direkt bei www.r-wild.de, aber bei seinem Shop ohne Rotwild Branding. Also bei www.otto-bikes.de.


----------



## Poemmaus (27. November 2012)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild-Ritter !
> Nach einigen Jahren in denen ich mit Cannondale (Jekyll und Flash Hi-Mod Carbon, Top Räder) und Canyon (Ultimate CF) unterwegs war (Touren, Training und Rennen), musste mal wieder ein Fully her. Nach langem Überlegen war die Entscheidung gefallen als ich bei Schaltwerk Bikes in Cochem ein Rotwild R.R2 FS  gesehen habe. So eins wollte ich schon früher haben, nur hat mich der Preis damals ein bisschen abgeschreckt. Dann musste ich mich noch entscheiden ob es ein 29er oder wieder ein 26er sein sollte. Nachdem ich auf einem X1 29er mit der Top Ausstattung probegesessen habe, wusste ich, dass es kein 29er wird. Mann, war das Ding riesig..und schwer (ich weiß, es ist auch ein AM-Bike und kein Race-Fully).
> Letzte Woche als ich mal wieder  Matthias in seinem Laden besucht habe, ist mir ein Rahmenset R.R2 FS 2012 aufgefallen. Nach einem ausgiebigen Beratungsgespräch, habe ich mich für einen individuellen Aufbau des R.R2 entschieden.
> Am Sa war es endlich soweit und wir konnten das Projekt R.R2 fertig stellen. Die Teile waren schon ausgesucht und gekauft, nur das Zusammenbauen musste noch erledigt werden. Nach ca.3 Stunden waren wir(Matthias und Ich) mit der Arbeit fertig und mein  neuer Racer stand in voller  Pracht da. Nur eins musste noch erledigt werden..das große Wiegen!! 9,7 Kg in Größe M mit Tuningpotenzial ist ein tolles Endresultat. Jetzt warte ich noch auf das schöne Wetter, damit ich mein neues Rotwild ausgiebig fahren kann! Ich freue mich schon darauf!
> ...



Hey schönes Rad, vor allem die unaufdringlichen Reifen. Gibt es diese Momentan von Schwalbe alle mit grauer Schrift? Solche hätte ich auch gern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (27. November 2012)

Poemmaus schrieb:


> Hey schönes Rad, vor allem die unaufdringlichen Reifen. Gibt es diese Momentan von Schwalbe alle mit grauer Schrift? Solche hätte ich auch gern!



Hi,
die Reifen sind eine Sonderanfertigung für die 2012 Ghost Bikes (nur der RoRo).Finde die dezente Schrift auch klasse und weiss ,wo Du die Reifen bekommen kannst.
Hast eine PN


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. November 2012)

die Sonderanfertigungen für Ghost habe ich bisher nur in der billigen "Performanceline" Mischung geshen.
Die kann nicht viel, außer billig.


----------



## CF-Rafi (27. November 2012)

Poemmaus schrieb:


> Hey schönes Rad, vor allem die unaufdringlichen Reifen. Gibt es diese Momentan von Schwalbe alle mit grauer Schrift? Solche hätte ich auch gern!





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> die Sonderanfertigungen für Ghost habe ich bisher nur in der billigen "Performanceline" Mischung geshen.
> Die kann nicht viel, außer billig.




Habe die Reifen in der Evolution Line, PS 3, TL Ready Ausführung.
Sie waren an den teuren Worldcup Räder mit  top Ausstatung verbaut.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. November 2012)

PS= PaceStar?


----------



## CF-Rafi (27. November 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> PS= PaceStar?



PS3 = PaceStar-Triple-Compound,oder liege ich da falsch?






und falls noch jemand den Rocket Ron mit der dezenten grauen Schrift  braucht,kann ihn hier im Bikemarkt bekommen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article...eu-sonderpreis


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. November 2012)

ja, dann ist er OK


----------



## KalleCamping (30. November 2012)

Ich werf mal ein harzliches Hallo in die Runde
Nach einigen Jahren ohne Bike bin ich jetzt wieder dabei mir eins aufzubauen. 
Ist jetzt ein R.E.D. TR geworden.
Im original ist ja ne 160mm Gabel drin, könnt man da jetzt auch problemlos ne 170mm einbauen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. November 2012)

Warum nicht?
Ich sehe da kein Problem.
Front kommt viellecht 7mm weiter hoch, na ja.
Das merkst du sicher nicht.


----------



## zero-bond (1. Dezember 2012)

Das Schaltwerk in Cochem kann ich auch bedenkenlos weiter empfehlen, habe im Februar dort ein X1 gekauft und war mit dem Service und der Beratung hoch zufrieden. Mittwoch werde ich mein neues E1 abholen. Auch hier war die Beratung Top, ganz zu schweigen vom Preisleistungsverhältnis!


----------



## Orakel (2. Dezember 2012)

wenn um diese Jahreszeit Hirsche Nachwuch bekommen dann muss es was besonderes sein.
Der Rahmen ist ein 2012er mit der 2013er Raceausstattung, Danke Markus
Gewicht 10,87Kg, die vordere Bremsleitung muss noch in die richtige position gebracht werden, ebenso die Sattelneigung und Höhe, war mir gestern bei -3° einfach zukalt und aufgeregt war ich auch, sieht man daran dass am hinteren Lr noch der Kontrollzettel dran ist.









Den LRsatz (DT 1600spline) möchte ich noch gegen einen leichteren (ca.1350gr) mit weißen Felgen tauschen. Wer hierzu vorschläge hat, bitte.
Mehr Bilder bei mir im Album oder in der Intressengemeinschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (2. Dezember 2012)

@Orakel, Top viel Spaß damit 

Dann will ich auch mal mein "neues" präsentieren.













Gewicht 12,71 kg so wie es da steht.
Mein C2 wog mit den gleichen Parts (bis auf die Gabel) 12,30 kg

Mal gepannt, erste kleine Ausfahrt 

Ein paar weitere Bilder gibt es noch im Fotoalbum.

Grüße
Thomas

http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2012)

Außer Schaltwrk in Cochem kann ich den Radsport Regenhard in Koblenz empfehlen.
Da bin ich bisher noch besser zurecht gekommen:
http://www.davedesign.de/radsport-regenhardt/content/impressum.shtml


----------



## Orakel (2. Dezember 2012)

@Kiefer
viel Spass damit,das erste 2013er X2 hier


----------



## TOM4 (2. Dezember 2012)

das matte design vom x2 schaut in natura sehr gut aus! gefällt!!

auch das r2 ist natürlich sehr geil!


----------



## zero-bond (2. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schick! Das mattschwarz sieht wirklich Top aus!


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2012)

Hm, Geschmachsache.
Ich mag den matten Kram nicht.


----------



## Kordl (2. Dezember 2012)

zero-bond schrieb:


> Sehr schick! Das mattschwarz sieht wirklich Top aus!


 
Ja matt schaut geil aus aber nach einiger Zeit verkratzt das matt schneller als das glänzende.

Jedenfalls ist es mir so bei meinem Radon ergangen. 

Tom


----------



## 2014macHartmann (2. Dezember 2012)

Schick! Glückwunsch!! @_Orakel_ spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein R.R2 zuzulegen  Brauche was mehr in Richtung Race geht und 29".


----------



## CF-Rafi (2. Dezember 2012)

@Orakel....schönes Bike,gratuliere.
Finde persönlich den glänzenden Rahmen schicker,aber der matte Lack wird mit einer neunen Technik aufgetragen ,was ihn haltbarer und   kratzresistenter machen soll....hab mir sagen lassen.Die Zukunft wird's zeigen.Über die LRS haben wir schon mal geschrieben und Du hast schon die richtigen ausgewählt (schön in weiss).
@Kiefer....habe das X2 2013 schon live gesehen.
Keine Frage,gefällt mir auch sehr gut.Wie Du weisst habe ich mich für das R.R2 entschieden habe,weil es einfach zu meiner Fahrweise besser passt.

Wünsche Euch viel Spass mit Euren Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (2. Dezember 2012)

Habe mitterweiler meine erste Tour mit dem R.R2 absolviert und muss sagen,dass ich nicht entäuscht wurde.Das Bike meistert ,dank top Traktion, die Uphills und Downhills mit Bravour.Vor allem bei den laubbedeckten Trails,hat man gegenüber dem Hardtail einfach mehr Sicherheit.Muss noch ein Bisschen mit dem Setup experimentieren und die Terralogic Gabel richtig einfahren,dann wird das Bike nächstes Jahr auf der Rennstrecke getestet


----------



## at021971 (2. Dezember 2012)

@_Orakel_
Schönes R.R2 FS und für ein Race recht leicht. Meines von 2010 in mittlerweile mehr oder weniger Team-Ausstattung ist in Größe L auch nur minimal leichter. Was ist denn das für eine Grüße, die Du gewählt hast?

  @_Kiefer_
Thomas, ebenso eine sehr schönes Bike. Und die neue Lackierung gefällt mir auch besser als die der letzten drei Jahre. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es bei Dir ein Bike in Größe L ist. Hast Du den Rahmen gewogen? Wenn ja, was bringt er denn auf die Waage und was war beim Wiegen schon alles an Anbauteilen montiert.


----------



## Orakel (2. Dezember 2012)

@_at021971_
Gr.M 
 @_CF-Rafi_
der Tune Edelweiz ist nur einer auf dem Radar, bin noch andersweitig unterwegs.
Was "wohl neu ist", die RahmenNr. sind an der linkenseite am Unterrohr angebracht+Scancode.


----------



## zero-bond (2. Dezember 2012)

Die Barcodes sind bereits mind.seit dem Modelljahr 2012 links am Unterrohr, hat mein X1 auch schon


----------



## Kiefer (2. Dezember 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> @_Orakel_
> Schönes R.R2 FS und für ein Race recht leicht. Meines von 2010 in mittlerweile mehr oder weniger Team-Ausstattung ist in Größe L auch nur minimal leichter. Was ist denn das für eine Grüße, die Du gewählt hast?
> 
> @_Kiefer_
> Thomas, ebenso eine sehr schönes Bike. Und die neue Lackierung gefällt mir auch besser als die der letzten drei Jahre. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es bei Dir ein Bike in Größe L ist. Hast Du den Rahmen gewogen? Wenn ja, was bringt er denn auf die Waage und was war beim Wiegen schon alles an Anbauteilen montiert.



Hallo Thomas

Ja Größe L, Gewicht habe ich leider nicht.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## TOM4 (3. Dezember 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> Den LRsatz (DT 1600spline) möchte ich noch gegen einen leichteren (ca.1350gr) mit weißen Felgen tauschen. Wer hierzu vorschläge hat, bitte.
> Mehr Bilder bei mir im Album oder in der Intressengemeinschaft.


 
eventuell wär der lrs was - nicht ganz deine gewichtsvorstellung, aber der preis ist gut

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishu...sc-6-holes-axle-9mm-white-red-white-2013.html#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2012)

@Orakel:
Wenn du auf Gewicht achtest, dann solltest du schwarze felgen nehmen.
Weiß ist immer rd. 30g schwerer.


----------



## Orakel (3. Dezember 2012)

dass weiße mehr wiegen, ist klar, hab ich auch schon gekuckt bei NoTubes.
Ich hau mal die zwei LRexperten im Unterforum Laufräder an, was sie empfehlen würden, dann schau mor mal weider.


----------



## Snowman_NA (3. Dezember 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> dass weiße mehr wiegen, ist klar, hab ich auch schon gekuckt bei NoTubes.
> Ich hau mal die zwei LRexperten im Unterforum Laufräder an, was sie empfehlen würden, dann schau mor mal weider.



hi orakel,

wie man vllt an meiner signatur sieht, kann ich dir thomas von german lightness wärmstens empfehlen. 

grüße
florian


----------



## Orakel (3. Dezember 2012)

schonmal einer von den zweien die ich Kontaktiere


----------



## zero-bond (5. Dezember 2012)

So heute bei Matthias in Cochem das E1 abgeholt! Sieht wirklich extrem gut aus! Bin sehr gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt!


----------



## TOM4 (6. Dezember 2012)

Schaut sehr geil aus!! Viel spass - fotos in naturlicht wären noch schön.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (6. Dezember 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir auch ein E1 zu holen. Ich kann mich aber irgendwie nicht mit dem Gelb beim E1 anfreunden. Das Weiße hat mir besser gefallen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2012)

1. das Ding ist grün
2. bei dem geilen Teil ist die Farbe egal
3. das grün sieht prima aus


----------



## RCC03-Biker (6. Dezember 2012)

Auf dem Bild schauts für mich eher nach Gelb, als Grün aus.
A bisserl gefallen sollte mir die Farbe trotzdem etwas, auch wenn das Teil klasse ist.
Fahr am Wochenende eh mal bei meinem Händler vorbei. Wenn ich Glük hab, hat er dann schon eins drin stehen. Dann kann ich mir das Grün mal in natura anschauen


----------



## heizer1980 (6. Dezember 2012)

Das E1 in Newgreen hat bei mir auch etwas gebraucht bis es mir gefallen hat. Mittlerweile will ich es nicht mehr hergeben.
So ein Eyecatcher hat schon was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (6. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 1. das Ding ist grün
> 2. bei dem geilen Teil ist die Farbe egal
> 3. das grün sieht prima aus



Habe am Jahresanfang ein C1fs  gekauft, nur den Rahmen. 190er Dämpfer rein, 130er Gabel, hat gepasst wie Faust auf´s Auge, ein super bike.
Die härteren Sachen immer mit hardtail gefahren, die ganz harten dann wieder hinten weich. 
Dann kam der Bandscheibenvorfall, und es sollte was weiches her für die härteren Sachen. Aufgrund der Federwege sollte ein X1 ausreichend sein, dachte ich. Toller Hinterbau, federt alles gut weg. Aber: Wehe es wird ein wenig härter. Da taugt der Bock gar nichts mehr. Also, wie hier beschrieben, Stahfederdämpfer rein, war besser, aber das tiefe Tretlager war immer noch da. Nun hinten von 200 auf 216 hochgerüstet, da war die Kiste noch schluckfreudiger, aber mit der 160er Gabel von der Geo ähnlicher einem CC als einem all mountain. Die Flugeigenschaften unter aller Wutz. Würde man die Gabel gegen eine 180er tauschen hätte man ja eigentlich ein E1, also warum nicht gleich dieses fahren? Gesagt getan, E1 geliehen, und gleich wieder gekötzt. Ist der selbe Mist wie das E1, nur ein wenig höher. Tretlager aber immer noch zu tief, Flugeigenschaften schlecht. 
Fazit für mich: In der Kategorie können viele andere Hersteller es deutlich besser.
Aus Spaß ausprobiert: 140er Gabel in das C1fs, das geht besser über die Pisten und fliegt besser als das E1, nur leider von den Komponenten her wohl nicht auf diese Belastung (dauerhaft) ausgelegt.
Vom C1 werde ich nicht mehr trennen, aber das E1 steht definitiv zur Disposition, da es meinen Ansprüchen an ein all mountain mit 150mm Federweg absolut nicht gerecht wird, und das E1 ist, aus meiner Sicht, genau so eine Fehlkonstruktion. Das sind Tourer mit langen Federwegen.


----------



## grosser (6. Dezember 2012)

dodderer schrieb:


> Habe am Jahresanfang ein C1fs  gekauft, nur den Rahmen. 190er Dämpfer rein, 130er Gabel, hat gepasst wie Faust auf´s Auge, ein super bike.
> Die härteren Sachen immer mit hardtail gefahren, die ganz harten dann wieder hinten weich.
> Dann kam der Bandscheibenvorfall, und es sollte was weiches her für die härteren Sachen. Aufgrund der Federwege sollte ein X1 ausreichend sein, dachte ich. Toller Hinterbau, federt alles gut weg. Aber: Wehe es wird ein wenig härter. Da taugt der Bock gar nichts mehr. Also, wie hier beschrieben, Stahfederdämpfer rein, war besser, aber das tiefe Tretlager war immer noch da. Nun hinten von 200 auf 216 hochgerüstet, da war die Kiste noch schluckfreudiger, aber mit der 160er Gabel von der Geo ähnlicher einem CC als einem all mountain. Die Flugeigenschaften unter aller Wutz. Würde man die Gabel gegen eine 180er tauschen hätte man ja eigentlich ein E1, also warum nicht gleich dieses fahren? Gesagt getan, E1 geliehen, und gleich wieder gekötzt. Ist der selbe Mist wie das E1, nur ein wenig höher. Tretlager aber immer noch zu tief, Flugeigenschaften schlecht.
> Fazit für mich: In der Kategorie können viele andere Hersteller es deutlich besser.
> ...



Ups, das sind wahrscheinlich wie immer eigene Geschmäcker und Ansichtssachen!
Ich habe ein C1 und X1 (mit 36er Gabel) und zwischen den beiden sind Welten!! Das X1 schluckt bei mir alles weg, wo mein C1 mir zu verstehen gibt, hierfür habe ich zu wenig Federweg und bin ich auch dafür nicht gebaut. Selbst Sprünge ins Flat steckt das X1 ohne murren weg.
Ich habe das E1 schon auf den Trails fliegen sehen, das war der Moment, wo ich RockyRider nicht mehr hinterher kam!

Deswegen, sage ich immer Probefahren! Passt zum Fahrstil, dann kaufen ansonsten weitersuchen.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (6. Dezember 2012)

@dodderer: 
deine Aussagen zum X1 und E1 kann ich beim besten willen nicht nachvollziehen.
Das X1 bin ich jetzt 2 Saisons gefahren und das kann man bis zu einem Punkt schon gut über die Trails fliegen lassen. Auch fahr ich mittlerweile stellen, da hätte ich vor 2 Jahren gesagt never ever. Ich trenne mich jetzt nur von meinem X1 da wir mittlerweile eher Enduro Touren fahren und da das X1 einfach an seine grenzen kommt. Und mit dem tiefen tretlager hatte ich bisher keine Probleme. Vielleicht habe ich auch nur unbewusst meine Fahrweise angepasst.
Das 2011er E1 konnte ich auch schon mal ein verlängertes Wochenende ausgiebig testen. Das war ein Hammerteil, wie man E1 das über die Trails hetzen konnte.
Ist vielleicht nicht so verspielt wie ein Spezi Enduro, aber das E1 war schon sehr satt gelegen, und hat auch auf sehr technischen und verblockten Trails sehr viel spaß gemacht.

Aber jeder fährt anders und auch andere Trails und da muss es einfach jeder durch eine Probefahrt selber rausfinden


----------



## zero-bond (6. Dezember 2012)

Die werde ich zum Wochenende nachliefern!

Zum X1 kann ich sagen, ich hatte gerade im Endurobereich wohin sich auch meine Touren verlagert haben, dass Gefühl das Limit vom X1 erreicht zu haben. Das Tiefe Tretlager ist hier sicherlich auch ein Grund.

Gestern standen X1 und E1 bei Matthias im Laden nebeneinander und optisch ist deutlich zu erkennen, dass das E1 höher liegt. Alleine 30mm macht ja schon die Gabel aus.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (6. Dezember 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mir auch ein E1 zu holen. Ich kann mich aber irgendwie nicht mit dem Gelb beim E1 anfreunden. Das Weiße hat mir besser gefallen...



Schau doch mal bei Schaltwerk-Bikes, da gibt es sowohl 2011er als auch 2012er E1-Modelle bzw. Rahmensets. Ein Aufbau durch den Händler ist sicher möglich, sollte er nur noch die Rahmen und kein Komplettrad vorrätig haben.


----------



## heizer1980 (6. Dezember 2012)

@zero-bond
Die 30mm mehr von der Gabel hast Du nicht am Tertlager. Laut Katalog hat das X1 eine Tretlagerhöhe von 342,5mm und das E1 eine von 355mm. Bei dem E1setzte ichmit den Pedalen des öffteren schonmal auf, bin auch schonmal mit dem Kettenblatt an einem Stamm drüber geschrubbt und glück gehabt, dass nichts passiert ist. Kann aber bei der 2Fach XT Kurbel schlecht einen Bash nachrüsten. Es gibt nur einen von Blackspire den ich bis jetzt gefunden habe. Wenn einer noch was anderes hat, bitte bescheid geben.
 @Hitcher und RCC03
Bei dem 2011 daran denken, dass ein Coil Dämpfer nicht passt. Wenn das keine Option ist, dann ist alles OK aber wenn doch, dann musst du auf das 2012 Model ausweichen.


----------



## heizer1980 (6. Dezember 2012)

Gibt es E1-Fahrer unter euch, die auf tubeless umgestellt haben? Welches Tubeless Kit könnt ihr für die E2000 empfehlen? Welche Reifenkomi für die bevorstehende Jahreszeit?
Hat zwar jetzt weder mit Rotwild Noch dem E1 zutun, war mir aber wichtig Erfahrungen von Rotwildfahrern einzuholen.

Danke


----------



## RCC03-Biker (6. Dezember 2012)

Wenn E1 dann 2012er oder 2013er. Will mir die Option für nen CCDB, evtl. auch Coil, offen halten.

Selber aufzubauen wäre jetzt auch nicht das Problem. 
Der Winter hat ja jetzt erst angefangen und die Skisaison steht vor der Tür...


----------



## Vette08 (6. Dezember 2012)

@dodderer:

Welche Hersteller können es denn besser? Und woran machst Du die Qualität fest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2012)

*zu Tubeless:*
Ich fahre die EX1750 mit den Bändern von Eclipse (DT labelt die Dinger) schon seit 6- 7 Jahren.
Die haben einen kleinen Wulst damit der Reifen nicht so schnell abspringen kann.
Bei mir funktioniert es, ich will nix anderes mehr haben.
Die Bänder von NoTubes haben keinen Wulst, denen traue ich nicht so.


*zu Reifen:*
Im Winter geht mir nix über den 2,3er Baron. Im Vergleich zu Schwalbe hat der komplette Reifen die Chilli- Gummimischung welche nicht bei kälte hart wird.
Schwalbe hat nur ein weiches Obergummi, darunter das Traggummi ist Grippfrei.
Außerdem werden die Schwalbegummis bei kälte hart und brüchig.

Im Sommer fahre ich den HighRoller II, vorne als 3C. Das Ding hat mehr Volumen als der Baron. Der Gripp ist super, vor allem hat er einen definierten Kantengripp.

*@all:*
Wir sollten mal eins festhalten:
Weder das C1, noch das X1 oder das E1 fährt man an seine Grenzen.
Vielmehr ist es doch so, dass unsere Fähigkeiten am Ende sind und wir mehr Federweg brauchen.
Ob die Bikes gut in der Luft sind kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich fahre lieber Boden wo ich bremsen und lenken kann.

Eins kann ich den Hinterbauten aber aus meiner Sicht zusagen:
- sie sprechen super an
- sacken nicht ab
- versaufen nicht im mitteleren Federweg
- nutzen den Federweg aus ohne unter Durchschlägen zu leiden
- die Dämpferabstimmung von Seiten Rotwild passt

Ich bin auch nicht soo glücklich über das tiefe Tretlager.
Aber es sicher ein Zugständniss aus den Zusammenspiel von viel federweg, flache Winkel und erforderlicher Wendigkeit.


----------



## ScottRog69 (6. Dezember 2012)

@ Rocky.. hasse voll rescht! )

Wobei ich im Winter den Fat Albert in 2,4 fahre. Grippverlust habe ich nur auf Eis. Nicht bei Schnee und kalter/ nasser Strasse! Halt mit wenig Luft 2,0Bar. 

@ heizer...

Hatte früher die Mavic SLR Tubeless 1450g mit Tubeless Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph samt Stans no tube Milk. Lief subber aber die Sauerrei als beim Manteltausch Sommer/ Winter, ging mir auf den zeiger. Seit 1,5 Jahren fahre ich jetzt immer light Schläuche mit Racing Ralph, Fat Alibert und Rocket Ron. Bisher erst 2 Platten. Die Schläuche sind geflickt mit Patches und halten immer noch. 

Ride on und immer schön dran denken das Bike nach jeder Schnee und Salztour mit in die badewanne nehmen! 

Beste Grüße

Rog.


----------



## abi_1984 (6. Dezember 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> @zero-bond
> Die 30mm mehr von der Gabel hast Du nicht am Tertlager. Laut Katalog hat das X1 eine Tretlagerhöhe von 342,5mm und das E1 eine von 355mm. Bei dem E1setzte ichmit den Pedalen des öffteren schonmal auf, bin auch schonmal mit dem Kettenblatt an einem Stamm drüber geschrubbt und glück gehabt, dass nichts passiert ist. Kann aber bei der 2Fach XT Kurbel schlecht einen Bash nachrüsten. Es gibt nur einen von Blackspire den ich bis jetzt gefunden habe. Wenn einer noch was anderes hat, bitte bescheid geben.



Ich habe versuchsweise einfach nen Standard Shimano Plaste-Bashguard mit Dremel, Feile und Bohrer bearbeitet und auf die Zweifach-M785-Kurbel draufgesetzt. Passt und funktioniert wunderbar. Ist allerdings nicht gerade wunderschön. Ich lass es trotzdem so.


----------



## heizer1980 (6. Dezember 2012)

Danke, dann kann ich das so übernehmen und mit dem Bash schau ich mich noch einwenig um. Sollte hier in der Gegend nicht ganz so gafährlich sein für das Kettenblatt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Danke, dann kann ich das so übernehmen und mit dem Bash schau ich mich noch einwenig um. Sollte hier in der Gegend nicht ganz so gafährlich sein für das Kettenblatt.




*Hmmm?*


----------



## heizer1980 (6. Dezember 2012)

Es sollte sich bei uns in der Eifel alles im Rahmen halten, das E1 ist hier ohnehin überdimensioniert. Außerdem steht der Winter vor der Tür, da werde ich die anspruchsvollen Trails weniger fahren, wenn doch muss ich meine Fahrweise etwas anpassen. Will aber zügig nachrüsten, nur nicht um jeden Preis und die Optik sollte auch etwas stimmig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernieball73 (6. Dezember 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> das E1 ist hier ohnehin Ã¼berdimensioniert.



Egaaaaal ð ,ich hab auch ein E1/2012 und fÃ¼hl mich damit hier in der Eifel sauwohl


----------



## grosser (6. Dezember 2012)

HOHOHOOOOO, der Nikolaus war do!
und hat mir ein E1-Rahmen (S) gebracht







[/url][/IMG]

So die Rotwild-Familienplanung ist nach dem C1 und X1 mit dem E1 abgeschlossen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2012)

ja lck mich an der Täsch!
Räum mal den Schrank auf, tztztztz
Gratuliere!


Dann dürfte dich das hier ggf. auch bald interessieren:


----------



## grosser (6. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ja lck mich an der Täsch!
> Räum mal den Schrank auf, tztztztz
> Gratuliere!
> 
> ...



Was gefällt dir nicht an meinem Werkzeugschrank?

Was sind das für Teile?

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde in deinem Schrank den DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel nicht auf Anhieb, und den brauchst du die kommende Zeit.

Die Teile?
Das ist das GehÃ¤use eines DHX RC4 nach seiner Amputation.
Also ein RC4 fÃ¼rs E1 von 2011.
Bei Interesse plaudere ich hier mehr, sonst PM.


Wenn ich dir kurz meine Erfahrungen zum E1mitteilen darf:
- keine gekrÃ¶pfte SattelstÃ¼tze
- mÃ¶glichst Coilgabel mit 180mm
- Vorbau 30- 50mm (45er Superforce leigt derzeit beim Franz fÃ¼r 48,-â¬, falls mÃ¶glich bei 30mm bleiben)
- Lenker ab 740mm, nicht kÃ¼rzer
- 3 Kurbel fÃ¼r Bash
- DÃ¤mpfer oben mit Nadellager versehen
- KettenfÃ¼hrung, aber keine Bionicon
- Mitte September 2013 zum "King of Baldo"- Festival fahren!


----------



## grosser (6. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich finde in deinem Schrank den Drehmomentschlüssel nicht auf Anhieb, und den brauchst du die kommende Zeit.
> 
> Die Teile?
> Das ist das Gehäuse eines DHX RC4 nach seiner Amputation.
> ...



Danke für die Tipps!
Die werde ich berücksichtigen.


----------



## dodderer (6. Dezember 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Ups, das sind wahrscheinlich wie immer eigene Geschmäcker und Ansichtssachen!
> Ich habe ein C1 und X1 (mit 36er Gabel) und zwischen den beiden sind Welten!! Das X1 schluckt bei mir alles weg, wo mein C1 mir zu verstehen gibt, hierfür habe ich zu wenig Federweg und bin ich auch dafür nicht gebaut. Selbst Sprünge ins Flat steckt das X1 ohne murren weg.
> Ich habe das E1 schon auf den Trails fliegen sehen, das war der Moment, wo ich RockyRider nicht mehr hinterher kam!
> Deswegen, sage ich immer Probefahren! Passt zum Fahrstil, dann kaufen ansonsten weitersuchen.



Habe das X1 auch z.B. in Beerfelden die black wall runtergejagt, inklusive der Sprünge, und da war es definitiv am Ende.
Bin in Bad Hindelang die Hauptstrecke runter damit, ohne die großen Sprünge, und da war es auch am Ende.
Aber da sollten für ein 150er bike nicht die Grenzen liegen.
Vor 4 Wochen in Wales bin ich die Black Raven gefahren, 2 Mal, und habe jedes Mal gekötzt weil ich immer wieder mit den Pedalen in den Dreck gehauen habe. Auch das soll nicht sein bei einem 150er bike.
Bin heute auf Teneriffa den Wanderweg vom Pique des Ingles nach Santa Cruz runter, da war ich froh das X1 doch nicht mitgenommen zu haben.





RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> @_dodderer_:
> deine Aussagen zum X1 und E1 kann ich beim besten willen nicht nachvollziehen.
> Das X1 bin ich jetzt 2 Saisons gefahren und das kann man bis zu einem Punkt schon gut über die Trails fliegen lassen. Auch fahr ich mittlerweile stellen, da hätte ich vor 2 Jahren gesagt never ever. Ich trenne mich jetzt nur von meinem X1 da wir mittlerweile eher Enduro Touren fahren und da das X1 einfach an seine grenzen kommt. Und mit dem tiefen tretlager hatte ich bisher keine Probleme. Vielleicht habe ich auch nur unbewusst meine Fahrweise angepasst.
> Das 2011er E1 konnte ich auch schon mal ein verlängertes Wochenende ausgiebig testen. Das war ein Hammerteil, wie man E1 das über die Trails hetzen konnte.
> ...





zero-bond schrieb:


> Die werde ich zum Wochenende nachliefern!
> 
> Zum X1 kann ich sagen, ich hatte gerade im Endurobereich wohin sich auch meine Touren verlagert haben, dass Gefühl das Limit vom X1 erreicht zu haben. Das Tiefe Tretlager ist hier sicherlich auch ein Grund.
> 
> Gestern standen X1 und E1 bei Matthias im Laden nebeneinander und optisch ist deutlich zu erkennen, dass das E1 höher liegt. Alleine 30mm macht ja schon die Gabel aus.



Habe mich vor 10 Tagen mit jemanden unterhalten, der auch ein E1 fährt, und nicht so deftig wie ich es tun würde. Der gute Mann hat schon 2 Kettenblätter verwatzt. Soll man nun, weil die Kisten so tief sind, anders fahren als man es die letzten 35 jahre getan hat? Biensure non!
Oder aber nur wegen "Fehlkonstruktion" auf drei Blätter verzichten und nur 2 fahren?
By the way: Ich fahre Rohloff mit 32 / 13, somit haue ich nicht die Blätter kaputt, aber die aufsetzenden Pedale sind einfach nur nervig.
Fakt: Wer mit den langefederten Hirschen klar kommt soll das tun, und sich durch mich den Spaß nicht verderben lassen. Nur die pauschale Aussage, was das doch für tolle bikes sein, die mochte ich einfach nicht so stehen lassen


----------



## fruchtmoose (6. Dezember 2012)

-


----------



## dodderer (6. Dezember 2012)

Vette08 schrieb:


> @_dodderer_:
> 
> Welche Hersteller können es denn besser? Und woran machst Du die Qualität fest?



Marin Quad link, und im Zusammenspiel Luft - Boden sogar der alte Santa Cruz Bullit Eingelenker! 



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *@all:*
> Wir sollten mal eins festhalten:
> Weder das C1, noch das X1 oder das E1 fährt man an seine Grenzen.
> Vielmehr ist es doch so, dass unsere Fähigkeiten am Ende sind und wir mehr Federweg brauchen.
> ...





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dir kurz meine Erfahrungen zum E1mitteilen darf:
> - keine gekröpfte Sattelstütze
> - möglichst Coilgabel mit 180mm
> - Vorbau 30- 50mm (45er Superforce leigt derzeit beim Franz für 48,-, falls möglich bei 30mm bleiben)
> ...



Dann finde ich es erstaunlich, dass ich das C1 an die (von mir befürchteten) Materialgrenzen bringe, und beim X1 da schon Schluß ist. Eben wegen der Flugeigenschaften, die bein C1 deutlich besser sind. Schon mal die Tretlagerhöhe beim C1 gemessen und verglichen mit der vom X1? Sollte man auch mal tun. Das Eine soll ein Cross Country sein, das Andere ein All Mountain.
Der Hinterbau ist am Boden, wenn es nicht zu deftig wird, über jeden Zweifel erhaben. 
180er Gabel macht keinen Sinn, wenn man auch ernsthaft bergauf mit dem bike will. Da kommt einem schon bei der 160er ab und an die Front entgegen.
Kefü habe ich dran, keine Bionicon. Wie soll die beim fliegen helfen?
Aber egal, für Dich ist das tiefe Tretlager ein akzeptabler Nachteil, für mich nicht. Und wenn Dein Heck am Boden bleibt sollte es ja auch seine Arbeit zur vollen Zufriedenheit verrichten.


----------



## grosser (6. Dezember 2012)

dodderer schrieb:


> Bin heute auf Teneriffa den Wanderweg vom Pique des Ingles nach Santa Cruz runter, da war ich froh das X1 doch nicht mitgenommen zu haben.



Hast du es GUT!
ich wäre schon froh wir hätten dein Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2012)

@dodderer:
Du scheinst ein recht harter Junge zu sein.
Mit welchem Bike kommst du besser zurecht?

Und, du fährst Rohloff und gehörst du der Airtime- Fraktion?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2012)

dodderer schrieb:


> Marin Quad link, und im Zusammenspiel Luft - Boden sogar der alte Santa Cruz Bullit Eingelenker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja,
ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten.
Aber ein Bullit mit dem E1 vergleichen?
Dann verstehe ich auch, dass du 3 Blätter fahren möchtest.
Das nämlich das einzige Blatt, auf dem das Bullit dich nicht mit dem Pedalrückschlag vom Bike holt.

Und dir kommt das E1 mit einer 180er Gabel vorne zu schnell hoch?
Du bist wahrscheinlich zu viel in der Luft.

Vielleicht fährt man bei Gelegenheit einfach mal zusammen.
Dann reden wir vielleicht nicht mehr so aneinander vorbei....


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2012)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> INTERESSE  - sollte ich der einzige sein schreibe ich eine PM



In Kürze die Randbedingungen & Ziele:

- Einbau mit Zugstufensteller oben
- freie Länge der Feder max. 145mm
- Ausgleichsbehälter am Flaschenhalter

Derzeit gestaltet sich die Suche nach einem passenden Verbindungsschlauch schwierig:
- mind. 50bar
- Innendurchmesser ab 6,4mm (1/4")
- beiderseitig 90 Grad- Anschluss
- Anschlussgewinde max 7,0mm(!)
- wahrscheimlich dünne Kolbenstange vom DHX oder VAN für geringeren Ölfluss)
- Trennkolben dafür etwas höher (sonst passt Endprogression nicht mehr)

Falls du dich mit den Leitungen auskennst lass es mich wissen.
RedPulli fummelt überigens mit daran rum.


----------



## dodderer (6. Dezember 2012)

Harter Junge würde ich nicht sagen. Zum Einen, weil ich hier auf der Insel gerade meinen 50. Geburtstag feiere, zum Anderen, da ich doch Grenzen habe, die die jungen Wilden so nebenbei weghauen. Kennst Du den unteren Teil in Beerfelden, weiß gerade den Trailnamen nicht, wo die 3 drops sind? Beim mittleren ist Schluß bei mir, den hohen mache ich nicht mehr. Oder Samerberg der gap über die Piste? War vor kurzem hier Bild der Woche sogar, glaube ich, nachts im Schnee. Würde ich nicht mehr machen, den jump. 
Rohloff klar, da ich ja auch den Berg raufkommen muß. Hier liebe ich z.B. die britischen Parks, in welchen man auf Waldautobahnen den Berg hochkurbelt, und dann auf Pisten verschiedener Schwierigkeitsgrade wieder runter semmelt. Da macht (für mich) die Rohloff Sinn. Auch in technischen Passagen ist sie für mich das non plus ultra. Das C1 z.B. hat eine Kettenschaltung, da das ja hauptsächlich schnell sein soll.
Das Angebot zum zusammen fahren würde ich sehr gerne annehmen, lass es uns versuchen.
Das Bullit hat auch ne Rohloff, und haut gar nicht zurück............
Und mit dem Bremsstempeln habe ich keine Probleme, so wie Du eben mit dem tiefen Tretlager klar kommst


----------



## noie95 (6. Dezember 2012)

@ grosser

geiler nikolaus den du da bekommen hast! gratulation, toll *neid* 

hoffe du bist beim nächsten pfalztreffen mit dabei...

und steck da ja ne gescheite gabel ran... 
nimm die "luft" um sie in die reifen zu pumpen und nicht in die feder!!!!!!!! das kann stahl oder titan besser...!!!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2012)

In Bikeparks kenne ich mich kaum aus.

Mich wundert es nur, dass du die Rohloff zum "fliegen" nimmst.
Die verändert in meinen Augen das Verhalten eines Bikes in der Luft deutlich zum Schlechten.
Zudem wird die ungeferdet Masse sehr groß.
Ober warum haben alle DH´ler usw. keine Rohloff mehr?

Ist aber auch egal, zusammen biken macht kluch.
Bei Gelegenheit mal, im Frühjahr.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (7. Dezember 2012)

dodderer schrieb:


> 180er Gabel macht keinen Sinn, wenn man auch ernsthaft bergauf mit dem bike will. Da kommt einem schon bei der 160er ab und an die Front entgegen.



Du solltest das nicht so verallgemeinern.
Bei meinem RFC0.3 (Vorgänger vom R.R1) muss ich selbst eine 130er Gabel bis auf 90mm absenken, damit es gut klettert ohne vorne abzuheben.
Mein E1 hingegen klettert mit einer massiven 180mm Totem-Stahlfedergabel leicht wie ein junges Reh und bleibt dabei wie auf Schienen am Boden.
Den Unterschied macht u.a. der deutlich verschiedene Lenkwinkel (65° gegenüber 69°) sowie der um 8cm differierende Radstand (117,5 vs. 109,5cm).
Außerdem ist natürlich ein Rad mit 180mm Gabel auch von der restlichen Geometrie darauf ausgelegt.
Die pauschale Aussage "180er Gabel macht keinen Sinn" ist daher etwas voreilig.

    @RockyRider66:
Welches Modell meintest du mit tiefem Tretlager?
Der Abstand vom Boden zur tiefsten Stelle meines Kettenblattschutzrings beträgt knapp über 27cm (zur Tretlagermitte 35cm), was doch mehr als ausreichend ist.


----------



## ScottRog69 (7. Dezember 2012)

dodderer schrieb:


> Habe das X1 auch z.B. in Beerfelden die black wall runtergejagt, inklusive der Sprünge, und da war es definitiv am Ende.
> Bin in Bad Hindelang die Hauptstrecke runter damit, ohne die großen Sprünge, und da war es auch am Ende.
> Aber da sollten für ein 150er bike nicht die Grenzen liegen.
> Vor 4 Wochen in Wales bin ich die Black Raven gefahren, 2 Mal, und habe jedes Mal gekötzt weil ich immer wieder mit den Pedalen in den Dreck gehauen habe. Auch das soll nicht sein bei einem 150er bike.
> ...





Hmmm.... wer so fährt wie Du, sollte vielleicht über ein 200 - 220mm DH920 von Lapiere nachdenken...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






http://www.google.de/imgres?hl=de&c...=204&start=0&ndsp=33&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:130


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Dezember 2012)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> .....
> @RockyRider66:
> Welches Modell meintest du mit tiefem Tretlager?
> Der Abstand vom Boden zur tiefsten Stelle meines Kettenblattschutzrings beträgt knapp über 27cm (zur Tretlagermitte 35cm), was doch mehr als ausreichend ist.



Mit tiefem Tretlager von Rotwild meine ich das X1 und das E1.
Ich habe das nie nachgemessen, außer am Trail.

Beide Bikes stehen bei mir im Keller neben Rocky Mountain Slayer 2003 und 2007.
Da sieht man den Unterschied deutlich.

Ich halte daher eine 2-fach Kurbel am E1 für nicht sinnvoll wenn hier kein Bash dran ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (7. Dezember 2012)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Du solltest das nicht so verallgemeinern.
> 
> Die pauschale Aussage "180er Gabel macht keinen Sinn" ist daher etwas voreilig.
> 
> ...




Da hast Du natürlich recht, ich kann nur für mich sprechen. 
Mit 35cm bis Mitte Tretlager kann man leben, ohne Probleme. Mit 180er Gabel und 216er Dämpfer kommt das Ganze wieder in interessante Regionen.
Mal schauen, heute geht es über die Hochebene rund um den Teide, da habe ich Zeit zum Nachdenken.
Ein Verkauf vom X1 zu einem halbwegs anständigen Preis ist sowieso nicht absehbar, also warum nicht weiterspielen?
Das Lapierre ist bergab eine super Wahl, aber hochtreten


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Dezember 2012)

Schön wars:


----------



## Maledivo (8. Dezember 2012)

Hi Rockyrider,

sehr schönes Bike 

Auf dem Lahnhöhenweg in der Nähe von der Hütte der Ruppertsklamm (Richtung Fachbach), gell?

Momentan habe ich Bike-Winterpause - Wintersport ist angesagt 

Gruß Maledivo


----------



## zero-bond (8. Dezember 2012)

So wie versprochen mein E.1 in freier Wildbahn.


----------



## Maledivo (8. Dezember 2012)

Hi Ritter,

es scheint hier im Forum sehr viele E1-Besitzer zu sein.

Wenn ich so hochrechne von je 10 Rotwildbikes wäre 6 E1, 2 X1/X2, 1 R1/R2 und 1 C1/C2.

Vermisse ein wenig C1 bzw. C2-Threads.

Gruß Maledivo


----------



## TOM4 (8. Dezember 2012)

zero-bond schrieb:


> So wie versprochen mein E.1 in freier Wildbahn.



Sehr geil! Das grüne E1 ist schon super schön! Aber ein e1 zum x1? Ich weiss nicht ob sich das auszahlt! Hier wird leider die vernunft siegen - müssen! (nachdem ich mir erst ein neues rennrad gegönnt hab!

Ich war heute auch mit meinem x1 auf meiner erste schneeausfahrt für diese saison und was soll ich sagen ... Leider geil!

Nur bei der gabel muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen, bin mit dem ansprechen meiner revelation nicht zufrieden - abgesehen davon, dass luft gabeln bei kälteren temperaturen generell zähe ansprechen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. Dezember 2012)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hi Ritter,
> 
> es scheint hier im Forum sehr viele E1-Besitzer zu sein.
> 
> ...



Ich werd über die Feiertage mein RFC0.3 komplett bis auf den nackten Rahmen zerlegen und neu aufbauen. Dann gibt es auch mal ein paar Nicht-E1 Bilder


----------



## Horaff (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

für welche Körpergrösse ist das Enduro E1 Grösse M geeignet?


----------



## Maledivo (9. Dezember 2012)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich werd über die Feiertage mein RFC0.3 komplett bis auf den nackten Rahmen zerlegen und neu aufbauen. Dann gibt es auch mal ein paar Nicht-E1 Bilder



Ich freue mich darauf


----------



## Maledivo (9. Dezember 2012)

Horaff schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für welche Körpergrösse ist das Enduro E1 Grösse M geeignet?



Laut Homepage:

R.E.1:

S= 164 cm - 171 cm
M= 171 cm - 180 cm
L= 180 cm - 188 cm
XL= 188 cm - 195 cm


----------



## thommy_b (9. Dezember 2012)

Horaff schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für welche Körpergrösse ist das Enduro E1 Grösse M geeignet?



http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/service/faq


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Dezember 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Sehr geil! Das grüne E1 ist schon super schön! Aber ein e1 zum x1? Ich weiss nicht ob sich das auszahlt! Hier wird leider die vernunft siegen - müssen! (nachdem ich mir erst ein neues rennrad gegönnt hab!
> 
> Ich war heute auch mit meinem x1 auf meiner erste schneeausfahrt für diese saison und was soll ich sagen ... Leider geil!
> 
> Nur bei der gabel muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen, bin mit dem ansprechen meiner revelation nicht zufrieden - abgesehen davon, dass luft gabeln bei kälteren temperaturen generell zähe ansprechen!



Das X1 ist ein prima Bike.
Aber der Sprung zum E1 ist schon recht groß.
Es ist eher bösartig gegen das X1.

Im Winter gehen eigentlich alle Gabeln schwerer.
Bei Luft merkt man es noch deutlicher weil sie sich die Luft zusammenzieht und man ab einer gewissen Temeratur nachpumpen muss.

Ansonsten hilft ein vernünftiger Gabelservice mit dünnerem Hydrauliköl.


----------



## at021971 (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde diese Werte speziell beim R.E1 FS nicht einfach so übernehmen. Denn sie sind alt und nicht gepflegt und stammen noch aus der Zeit des 2008er - 2010er R.E1 FS. Die heutigen Rahmen haben eine so niedrige Rahmenhöhe, dass sie für sehr große Biker zum Tourenfahren eher ungeeignet sind. Damals hatte das XL eine Rahmenhöhe von 570 mm. Heut sind es nur noch 480 mm, was bei der angegeben maximalen Körpergröße von 1,95 m, ein für den Rahmen langfristig schädliche Sattelstützenlänge bedingen würde.

Bei mir, mit meinen 1,91 m würde das wohl mindestens eine voll ausgezogene Sattelstütze von 420 mm erfordern. Bei dem angegebenen Biker von 1,95 m würde man wohl kaum unter 450 mm wegkommen.


----------



## Horaff (9. Dezember 2012)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Laut Homepage:
> 
> R.E.1:
> 
> ...


 

...danke!
gilt die Angabe auch für das 2011er Modell? Da gab es kein XL.
Finde leider nirgends den Reach Wert für das 2011er.


----------



## at021971 (9. Dezember 2012)

@Horaff
lies mal den Post 6049. Diese Werte beschreiben nicht das heutige R.E1 FS. Sie stammen noch aus der Zeit des vorherigen. Also zwischen 2008 und 2010.


----------



## Kiefer (9. Dezember 2012)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hi Ritter,
> 
> es scheint hier im Forum sehr viele E1-Besitzer zu sein.
> 
> ...



Hallo Maledivo

Für dich  (mein altes C2)






Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowman_NA (9. Dezember 2012)

hi maledivo.

ich bin auch C2-fahrer.
allerdings habe ich es jetzt nach dem rahmentausch im keller eingelagert.
für den winter nehme ich mein altes bulls hardtail. 
der hirsch kommt erst im frühjahr wieder zum einsatz. 

schönen sonntag euch allen
florian


----------



## Maledivo (9. Dezember 2012)

Danke Florian und Thomas , nun bin ich nicht mehr der einziger C-Fahrer 

Matthias (Schaltwerk-Bikes) hatte mir einen C2 FS angebotet mit tollem Preis, habe trotzdem den C1 FS genommen, hatte noch kein volles Vertrauen zu Carbon. Vielleicht ändert sich bald  Bin jedoch mit meinem Hirsch sehr zufrieden 

Was mich interessiert, mit welche Bereifung fährt Ihr? Momentan habe ich serienmässige Schwalbe Nobby Nic.

Mein Bike macht gerade den verdienten Winterschlaf. Mein altes Bike (GT Hardtail) ist schon verkauft.

Heute war ich mit meiner Frau im Koblenzer Stadtwald spazieren gegangen, da sind ziemlich viele Biker unterwegs. Da habe ich schon das Bikefahren vermisst, buahhhhhhh.


----------



## Maledivo (9. Dezember 2012)

Horaff schrieb:


> ...danke!
> gilt die Angabe auch für das 2011er Modell? Da gab es kein XL.
> Finde leider nirgends den Reach Wert für das 2011er.



Steinigt mich bitte nicht, die Informationen habe ich von der Homepage kopiert, natürlich ohne Gewährleistung.

Hier gibt´s mehr als genügende E1-Biker, die können Dir genaueres sagen


----------



## grosser (9. Dezember 2012)

hallo, ich habe auch noch mein c1!
hier sind Teufelchen und Engelchen







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Maledivo (9. Dezember 2012)

Schön, ...

Also sind die C-Reihe die Kitz, sie verstecken gerne 

Die E-Reihe eher stolzer Rothirsch, die gerne sein Macht öffentlich zeigt, daher gibt es so zahlreiche E-Bikes.

X-Reihe müsste dann Hirschkuh sein, hehehehe, steinigt mich bitte nicht Ihr X-Biker. 

Dann passt es ganz gut zu Modelreihe wie im wirklichem Rotwild-Leben 

Was ist dann mit R-Reihe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - junger Rothirsch?


----------



## Snowman_NA (9. Dezember 2012)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Danke Florian und Thomas , nun bin ich nicht mehr der einziger C-Fahrer
> 
> Matthias (Schaltwerk-Bikes) hatte mir einen C2 FS angebotet mit tollem Preis, habe trotzdem den C1 FS genommen, hatte noch kein volles Vertrauen zu Carbon. Vielleicht ändert sich bald  Bin jedoch mit meinem Hirsch sehr zufrieden
> 
> ...



tja...gestern war traumwetter bei uns im hintertaunus...leider musste ich da bis mittags arbeiten. nachmittags habe ich dann das bulls schnell mal durchgechecked und fahrbereit gemacht, damit ich heute fahren kann...und dann heute morgen ausm fenster geschaut...nur sturm und viel schneefall...also auch nur ein kurzer spaziergang geworden. 

ich habe am C2 2,35er NobbyNics EVO TLR drauf gehabt (vorne ist er noch drauf). hinten habe ich vor der transalp im sommer einen 2,25er NobbyNic Snakeskin in 2,25 aufgezogen, der jetzt noch drauf ist.
der 2,35er NobbyNic war eh ne blöde idee von mir...war zu knapp am hinterbau und hat halt schön den hinterbau "abgeschliffen", wenn mal steine im profil hingen...
ich würde gerne auch mal conti ausprobieren...habe ich mich aber noch nicht getraut, weil ich des öfteren gelesen habe, dass die mit milch schwer dicht zu kriegen sind. dachte da an die combi x-king hinten und mountain king vorne...


----------



## Kiefer (9. Dezember 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> tja...gestern war traumwetter bei uns im hintertaunus...leider musste ich da bis mittags arbeiten. nachmittags habe ich dann das bulls schnell mal durchgechecked und fahrbereit gemacht, damit ich heute fahren kann...und dann heute morgen ausm fenster geschaut...nur sturm und viel schneefall...also auch nur ein kurzer spaziergang geworden.
> 
> ich habe am C2 2,35er NobbyNics EVO TLR drauf gehabt (vorne ist er noch drauf). hinten habe ich vor der transalp im sommer einen 2,25er NobbyNic Snakeskin in 2,25 aufgezogen, der jetzt noch drauf ist.
> der 2,35er NobbyNic war eh ne blöde idee von mir...war zu knapp am hinterbau und hat halt schön den hinterbau "abgeschliffen", wenn mal steine im profil hingen...
> ich würde gerne auch mal conti ausprobieren...habe ich mich aber noch nicht getraut, weil ich des öfteren gelesen habe, dass die mit milch schwer dicht zu kriegen sind. dachte da an die combi x-king hinten und mountain king vorne...



Hi Florian

Die Contis fahren sich echt super.
Übern Sommer X-King 2.4 jetzt für den Winter habe ich die Rubber Queen 2.2 aufgezogen.
Rollt auch sehr gut, spürbar nicht viel schlechter als die X-King, dafür mehr Grip, auch gestern im Schnee top 
Fahre allerdings mit Schläuchen.

Gruß aus dem verschneiten Hunsrück
Thomas


----------



## Snowman_NA (9. Dezember 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hi Florian
> 
> Die Contis fahren sich echt super.
> Übern Sommer X-King 2.4 jetzt für den Winter habe ich die Rubber Queen 2.2 aufgezogen.
> ...



hi thomas,

rubber queen in 2,2 wollte ich mir jetzt fürs hardtail und die winterzeit holen. aktuell ist da noch eine nicht unbedingt winter-geeignete bereifung drauf...

wie verhält es sich mit dem 2.4er x-king am hinterbau und dem platz?

grüße
florian


----------



## Kiefer (9. Dezember 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> hi thomas,
> 
> rubber queen in 2,2 wollte ich mir jetzt fürs hardtail und die winterzeit holen. aktuell ist da noch eine nicht unbedingt winter-geeignete bereifung drauf...
> 
> ...



Hier das C2 mit dem X-King 2.4





Der X-King baut relativ schmal, deswegen kein Problem.
Fahre mit Schlauch.

Kannst hier mal schauen:
Der 2,3er Nobby Nic ist breiter als der X-King 2.4

http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (9. Dezember 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> hallo, ich habe auch noch mein c1!
> hier sind Teufelchen und Engelchen




Hallo grosser

Zusammen mit dem was Dir der Nikolaus gebracht hat, hast du einen tollen Fuhrpark 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## grosser (9. Dezember 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hallo grosser
> 
> Zusammen mit dem was Dir der Nikolaus gebracht hat, hast du einen tollen Fuhrpark
> 
> ...



Jo, der Beelzebub ist noch im Aufbau


----------



## Maledivo (9. Dezember 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hi Florian
> 
> Die Contis fahren sich echt super.
> Übern Sommer X-King 2.4 jetzt für den Winter habe ich die Rubber Queen 2.2 aufgezogen.
> ...



Gut zu wissen, ich bin zwar mit Schwalbe NN recht zufrieden, sobald aber die Profile zu 50 % abnutzt habe nicht mehr so viel Gripp. Daher wollte ich mal Conti testen, nur welche wußte ich nicht.

Werde für neues Saison X-King testen, ... Auf meinem Hardtail hatte ich Mountain King gehabt, was ich nicht zufrieden war (Pannenanfälligkeit und gerissene Stollen).

Gruß Maledivo


----------



## Maledivo (9. Dezember 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> tja...gestern war traumwetter bei uns im hintertaunus...leider musste ich da bis mittags arbeiten. nachmittags habe ich dann das bulls schnell mal durchgechecked und fahrbereit gemacht, damit ich heute fahren kann...und dann heute morgen ausm fenster geschaut...nur sturm und viel schneefall...also auch nur ein kurzer spaziergang geworden.
> 
> ich habe am C2 2,35er NobbyNics EVO TLR drauf gehabt (vorne ist er noch drauf). hinten habe ich vor der transalp im sommer einen 2,25er NobbyNic Snakeskin in 2,25 aufgezogen, der jetzt noch drauf ist.
> der 2,35er NobbyNic war eh ne blöde idee von mir...war zu knapp am hinterbau und hat halt schön den hinterbau "abgeschliffen", wenn mal steine im profil hingen...
> ich würde gerne auch mal conti ausprobieren...habe ich mich aber noch nicht getraut, weil ich des öfteren gelesen habe, dass die mit milch schwer dicht zu kriegen sind. dachte da an die combi x-king hinten und mountain king vorne...



Echt schade, dafür ist Dein Rad fahrbereit und vielleicht klappt es am kommendes WE 

Gut zu wissen dass mit Schwalbe 2,35er zu breit ist für C-Reihe.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. Dezember 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ich würde diese Werte speziell beim R.E1 FS nicht einfach so übernehmen. Denn sie sind alt und nicht gepflegt und stammen noch aus der Zeit des 2008er - 2010er R.E1 FS. Die heutigen Rahmen haben eine so niedrige Rahmenhöhe, dass sie für sehr große Biker zum Tourenfahren eher ungeeignet sind.



Hmm also ich bin 180cm und fahre das 2011er E1 in Größe M.
Wenn das neue Modell also sehr viel kleiner wäre als der für diese Werte angeblich zugrundegelegte 2008-2010er Rahmen, dann dürfte das Rad für mich gar nicht passen.
Im Gegenteil würde ich aber sagen, dass es keinesfalls größer sein dürfte, weil ich sonst beim Absteigen gegen das Oberrohr knallen würde.
Die abwärtsorientierte Geometrie führt halt dazu, dass man den Sattel recht weit hochstellen muss, das ist bei mir nicht anders. Beim RFC0.3 Tourenrad in Größe M, da brauch ich die Sattelstütze hingegen kaum rausziehen...


----------



## at021971 (9. Dezember 2012)

Du bist aber auch nicht groß, wenn das mal so sagen darf.  Zu den von Rotwild angegeben Maximalwerten für das R.E1 FS fehlen Dir 15 cm an Körpergröße. Wohingegen die 2011/2012/2013er R.E1 FS Rahmen sich zwischen Größe M, L und XL nur um je 20 mm in der Sitzrohrlänge unterschieden. Bei den 2008/2009/2010er R.E1 Modellen waren es hingegen 30 und 40 mm. dabei hatte das Modell in Größe M aber schon 500 mm Sitzrohrlänge, also 20 mm mehr als das aktuelle R.E1 FS in Größe XL.

Also beim Verweis auf die Rahmen Größenempfehlungen auf service.rotwild.de bedenken, dass einige der Angaben mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind, da es Modelle wie das R.E1 FS gibt, die so nicht mehr gebaut werden. Viele Daten und Dokumente auf dieser Seite sind leider seit 2010 nicht mehr aktualisiert worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. Dezember 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Du bist aber auch nicht groß, wenn das mal so sagen darf.  Zu den von Rotwild angegeben Maximalwerten für das R.E1 FS fehlen Dir 15 cm an Körpergröße.



Wie meinst du das jetzt?
Für Größe M steht doch als Empfehlung:
M= 171 cm - 180 cm

D.h. ich wäre eh schon am obersten Ende und wenn das 2011er Modell nun deutlich kompakter ausfällt, dann bräuchte ich ja nach der Logik auf jeden Fall die Größe L, was aber bei mir net zutrifft.


----------



## at021971 (10. Dezember 2012)

Die Message ist doch ganz einfach. Diese Daten wurden zuletzt 2010 aktualisert. Und nur weil da R.E1 FS steht muß es sich nicht auf das aktuelle Modell beziehen. Und dies gilt auch dann, wenn es sich bei den kleineren Rahmengrößen mitunter ausgeht, weil es da keinen Bedarf gibt, die Sattelstütze 300 mm oder mehr aus dem Rahmen zu ziehen. Die Rahmen Größe M sollte hier auch nicht das Problem darstellen, da sich ein heutiges R.E1 FS von der Sitzrohrlänge her im ganz normalen Bereich eines Rahmens dieser Größe bewegt. Bei den Größen L oder XL wird es bei den aktuellen Modellen schon schwieriger, da große Fahrer nur mit extrem langen, den Rahmen langfristig belastenden Sattelstützen, was anderes als Downhill fahren können.

Fazit: Diese Daten von der Rotwild Service Seite als Referenz für die Bikewahl zu empfehlen kann schief gehen. Es wäre an der Zeit, dass Rotwild die Daten entweder einem Modelljahrgang zuordnet oder einfach mal Daten/Dokumente für die im Verkauf befindlichen Bikes einstellt.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. Dezember 2012)

Da hast du recht.
Kann auch eigentlich net so schwer sein nach einem kompletten Redesign des Rahmens eine neue Größentabelle auf die Service-Seite zu stellen.


----------



## TOM4 (10. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das X1 ist ein prima Bike.
> Aber der Sprung zum E1 ist schon recht groß.
> Es ist eher bösartig gegen das X1.


 

mach nicht fertig!! bring mich nicht in versuchung, sonst wirds eventuell nix mit dem familiären weihnachtsfrieden!

ich konzentrier mich mal lieber auf das gabelthema und auf meinen geplanten alp-x 2013!


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> .....ich konzentrier mich mal lieber auf das gabelthema und auf meinen geplanten alp-x 2013!



Hmmm, das kann das E1 auch.
Frohe Weihnachten.........


----------



## Horaff (10. Dezember 2012)

...dann sollte ein 2011er E1 in M bei Körpergrösse 183cm passen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2012)

ich denke, dass solltest du anhand deiner schrittlänge dann entscheiden.
würde das m nur bis 180cm empfehlen weil das sattelrohr sonst ggf. zu kurz wird.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ich denke, dass solltest du anhand deiner schrittlänge dann entscheiden.
> würde das m nur bis 180cm empfehlen weil das sattelrohr sonst ggf. zu kurz wird.



Genau das ist der Grund warum ich das M genommen habe und es mir auch gut passt... bei ner Schrittlänger >=85cm würde ich eher zu L tendieren!


----------



## Horaff (10. Dezember 2012)

...da seh ich eigentlich nicht das Problem. Sitzrohr ist 440mm, mit der richtigen Stütze würde das passen. Seh eher ein Problem bei der Länge des Oberrohr bzw des Reach.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2012)

da kann man jetzt lange über vorbau usw. diskutieren.
aber meiner meinung nach ist ein langes oberrohr mit kurzem vorbau sinnvoller als umgekehrt.

für dich ist sicher das m zu klein, nimm L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (10. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand von den R.E1 Bikern Interesse an einen Fox CTD BV Remote (EBL 216x63,5mm Hub, Tune M, M, 175)?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/85353-fox-float-ctd-boostvalve-xv-remote-2013
Bei Interesse, bitte PN.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2012)

verführerisch.......
aber 175psi Boostdruck könnte ggf. einer Nachbesserung benötigen?


----------



## Vincy (10. Dezember 2012)

Weiss nicht, was da beim R.E1 für ein Boostvalve Tune ist.
Der Dämpfer ist mit der Abstimmung (M, M, 175) für mein Cube AMS150 SHPC aber zu soft. 
Habe noch von einem Scott Genius den TwinLoc Remote Hebel, daher habe ich es mit dem Remote versucht. Die Seilzugübersetzung passt aber leider nicht dazu.
Und der Fox CTD Remote Hebel ist mir viel zu klobig.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2012)

Das E1 hat werkseitig 225psi Boostdruck.
Mit 175psi hatte ich mit rd. 75kg einige DurchschlÃ¤ge, bei 225psi geht der Hinterbau schÃ¶n langsam in eine Endprogression.
Aber der Druck kann ohne groÃes Bohai von Toxo erhÃ¶ht werden.
Kostet wohl 10- 15,-â¬, also machbar.


----------



## Vincy (10. Dezember 2012)

Leider verlangen die dafÃ¼r 29â¬! 
Beim 2013er Stereo HPC 160 ist der Boostvalve Druck nur 175. 
Beim AMS 150 Serie 2012 ist BV 200, dafÃ¼r Compression aber tune F (firm).


----------



## fruchtmoose (11. Dezember 2012)

-


----------



## 2014macHartmann (11. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

bei mir kamm der Nikolaus mit Verspätung.... Meine Frau war allerdings nicht so erfreut... 



vorher


zwischendurch


nachher

und es hat sooo viel Spaß gemacht. 

Aber diejenigen die das Bike als Tourer missbrauchen sind bekloppt!!!

zum Thema Rahmengröße kann ich sagen, ich habe M bei einer Größe von 183 genommen. Mir war wichtig das es verspielter ist und ich kann nur positiv berichten(Berg ab) Berg auf dann doch lieber das X


----------



## heizer1980 (11. Dezember 2012)

Hat sich der Herr Sine ein E1 zum Nikolaus gegönnt? Viel Spass damit. Aber nicht jeder kann einen ein Meter Bunnyhop aus dem Stand machen mit dem E1
Wenn ich groß will auch eine Fahrradbeherschung wie du sie hast haben, bis dahin wird das E1 missbraucht


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Dezember 2012)

1m Bunnyhop mit dem E1?
Frommer Wunsch........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (11. Dezember 2012)

Joa der Meter war jetzt so daher getippt, hab zwar jetzt keinen Zollstock dran gehalten aber über Kniehöhe ist er schon gekommen. Also irgenwo bei 60 - 70 cm. 
Ich wär schon froh, wenn ich das Vorderrad über Fützen heben kann ;- Mal Spass bei Seite, denke dass ich das Potenzial des E1 so ohne weiteres nicht ausnutzen kann, wenn ich zügig auf den Trails unterwegs bin und dann bei Bedarf das Vorderrad oder Hinterrad Versetzten kann, dann reicht mir das schon. Die dicken Sprünge werde ich wohl dann doch aus lassen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Dezember 2012)

ich denke, man soll hier auch ehrlich bleiben.
Das E1 soll doch keine Schwanzverlängung sein?

Hinterradversetzen mit dem E1 ist schwer.
Man muss es wirklich drauf haben um den Bock aus dem sag zu ziehen.
Ich kann es so oder so nicht, brauche es auch kaum.

Und große Sprünge machen hier sicher auch die wenigsten?
Ich jedenfalls nicht, nur wenn was im flow kommt.

Ich benutze er für jeden Tag, auch für den AX.
Es ist für mich einfach der Inbegriff des Bikens.


----------



## heizer1980 (11. Dezember 2012)

Nur damit wir uns nicht missverstehen, was ich oben geschrieben habe will ich mal können, noch ist es mir nicht möglich irgenwas zu versetzten. Jedoch haben wir uns mal kurz getroffen und Denis hat mir dann doch gezeigt, dass die oben aufgeführten Tricks möglich sind, damals noch mit meinem E1. Ansonsten kenne ich den Menschen auch nicht und brauche sowas nicht über ihn schreiben. Der kann wirklich mit seinem Rad umgehen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Dezember 2012)

Nein, ich will hier auch keinen persönlich ansprechen.
Ich kenne die Leute ja nur bis auf Ausnahmen.

Ich meinte auch nur deine Aussage "Wenn ich mal groß bin....."
Denke halt, dass man für ein E1 nicht "groß" sein muss oder sich damit den Pimmel verlängert.
Es ist doch eher der Inbegriff vom MTB, für mich zumindest.


----------



## heizer1980 (11. Dezember 2012)

Achso ja dann...

Damit wollte ich auch nur sagen, dass ich noch lange üben muss, damit ich halbwegs so fahren kann, wie ich auch gerne können würde (Spitzkehren kann ich garnicht). Ich werde weder größer noch verlängert sich irgenwas bei mir. Bin im Sommer das E1 probegefahren und wollte es seit dem immer haben. Ich finde das Rad richtig genial.

Ausserdem hoffe ich immernoch, dass man sich mal kennenlernt. Hätte gerne an den beiden Treffen teil genommen und wenn es sich einrichten lässt, will ich beim nächsten dabei sein.

Werde wohl über Karneval/Fasching in die Pfalz mit einigen Kumpels, auch weil ich die tollen Videos vom RW-Treffen gesehen habe.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Dezember 2012)

Treffen wird sicher wiederholt!
Dann fahren wir einfach mal ein paar Spitzkehren.
Hier sind ja schon ein paar drin die man locker fahren kann: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx-7dgEJuqQ"]Eggis on Slayers 2 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (11. Dezember 2012)

Hi Ritter,

ich habe leider nix gefunden bzgl. Laufradhintergrund von Rotwild.

Gefunden habe ich, dass RC16 wäre ähnlich wie X1800 aufgebaut.

RC18 müsste dann X1900 sein, oder?

Ich würde gerne einen Tricon XM1550 holen, hab Ihr Erfahrungen mit diesem Laufrad gehabt? An meinem Bike habe ich Schnellspanner, ich würde demnächst gerne mit Steckachse fahren. Wäre dann jetziges Gabel nicht mehr geeignet? Oder gibt es so ein Adapter? Wie sieht mit Hinterachse aus?

Vielen Dank.

Gruß Maledivo


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Dezember 2012)

schau mal bei dt auf die seite.
viele naben kann man mit adaptern in alles mÃ¶glichen varianten wandeln.
kosten so um 35,-â¬

240S "oversize" kann z. B. alles.


----------



## TOM4 (11. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du bei der gabel aktuell schnellspanner hast, dann musst du auch diese auf den jeweiligen achsstandard tauschen. (Oder, je nachdem welches modell du hast, tauscht du nur das casting mit dem passenden achsstandard)


----------



## Orakel (11. Dezember 2012)

für vorne geht es nur über ne neue Gabel mit Steckachse, auf dieser seite http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.php?list=ZUBEH%D6R_ERSATZTEILE 
finde ich keine Austauschbaren Ausfallendeneinsätze für dein C1 mit Steckachse.
Sowas in der art meint der Rocky
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=product&info=128


----------



## at021971 (11. Dezember 2012)

Maledivo schrieb:


> ...Gefunden habe ich, dass RC16 wäre ähnlich wie X1800 aufgebaut. RC18 müsste dann X1900 sein, oder?


 
Hier hat sich Vincy mal zu diesen LRS und deren Aufbau geäußert: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8999737&postcount=2343



Maledivo schrieb:


> ...Ich würde gerne einen Tricon XM1550 holen, hab Ihr Erfahrungen mit diesem Laufrad gehabt?...


 
Ich fahre den XM1550 Tricon seit drei Jahren und ein wenig mehr als 5.500 km. Ich kann bisher nicht Schlechtes über den LRS sagen. Er hat weder eine 8 noch einen Höhenschlag oder ähnliches. Er hat bisher alles, was ihm angetan habe klaglos weggesteckt. Das einzige was immer zu beachten ist, ist dass er sich im Notfall mit herkömmlichen Mittel richten läßt. Aber von DT Swiss gibt es mittlerweile die entsprechenden Werkzeuge und ein Service-Kit zu kaufen, so dass man sich jetzt auch selbst helfen kann. Aberwie gesagt, war das bisher nicht notwendig.



Maledivo schrieb:


> ...An meinem Bike habe ich Schnellspanner, ich würde demnächst gerne mit Steckachse fahren. Wäre dann jetziges Gabel nicht mehr geeignet? Oder gibt es so ein Adapter? Wie sieht mit Hinterachse aus?...


 
Wenn Du vorne eine Gabel mit Schnellspanner hast, wirst Du nicht umhin kommen, diese zu tauschen, so Du auf Steckachse wechseln willst. Alternativ könntest Du auch nur die Tauchrohreinheit neu kaufen. Das würde wohl etwas günstiger werden wie eine komplette Gabel.

Hinten könntest Du höchstwahrscheinlich das Schaltauge und das Ausfallende des R.X1 bzw. R.X2 verwenden um dann Dein R.C1 auf Steckachse umzubauen. Denn wenn man eines dieses Modelle in der Comp oder Advanced Version hat, werden sie auch mit normalem Schnellspannern ausgeliefert und es kommt das gleiche Schaltauge wie beim R.C1/C2 zum Einsatz. 

!!!!Aber bitte noch mal bei Rotwild nachfragen ([email protected]), damit Du eine offizielle Bestätigung hast, bevor Du die Investition in den LRS und den Umbau tätigst!!!


----------



## Vincy (11. Dezember 2012)

Das ist beim R.C1 hinten nicht möglich. Ist nur Schnellspanner oder DT Thru bolt möglich.
Den DT Tricon XM1550 kann man für alle Standards umrüsten, außer QR20.
Schau mal bei ebay, dort wird der des Öfteren günstig angeboten. 
Das mehrteilige Nabengehäuse macht da manchmal Probleme, da sich die Schraubverbindung etwas lockert und Knackgeräusche verursacht.
Die weißen Speichen werden mit der Zeit durch den Schmutz auch etwas unansehnlich.


----------



## Patensen (11. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du einen neuen LRS holen möchtest, der z.B. 15mm Steckachsaufnahme am VR hat und du aber deine 9mm Gabel weiter fahren möchtest, kannst du dir damit behelfen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/251073168246?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/DT-Swiss-RWS...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item484cf9a2be


----------



## at021971 (11. Dezember 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das ist beim R.C1 hinten nicht möglich. MDI gibt es da nicht....


 
Bist Du Dir da sicher? Das R.C1 FS findest Du in der Rotwild MDI Übersicht rechts außen in der zweiten Reihe von unten. http://www.rotwild.de/adp/technologie/item/151-mdi 
Zudem steht es ebenso bei allen R.C1 FS Modellen MDI im Katalog. 

Auch verwenden R.C1 FS und R.X1/X2 Comp/Advance das gleiche Schaltauge und Ausfallende.


----------



## at021971 (11. Dezember 2012)

Patensen schrieb:


> Wenn du einen neuen LRS holen möchtest, der z.B. 15mm Steckachsaufnahme am VR hat und du aber deine 9mm Gabel weiter fahren möchtest, kannst du dir damit behelfen:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/251073168246?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/DT-Swiss-RWS...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item484cf9a2be


 
Das ist aber wohl nur eine Lösung, wenn man schon die Kombination QR15 LRS und 9 mm QR Gabel hat, denn mit dem Adapter wird man wohl weitestgehend auf die positiven Eigenschaften der Steckachse verzichten müssen. Für jemanden, der mit dem Gedanken spielt, sich erst einen neuen LRS zuzulegen, vielleicht nicht ganz die Ideal Lösung. Da kann er auch gleich bei QR5 oder Thru Bolt (9 mm) bleiben.


----------



## Patensen (11. Dezember 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das ist aber wohl nur eine Lösung, wenn man schon die Kombination QR15 LRS und 9 mm QR Gabel hat



...oder einen neuen LRS (übergangsweise) mit der vorhandenen Gabel fahren will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Dezember 2012)

einfach den EX1750 nehmen, der kann alles


----------



## Vincy (11. Dezember 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir da sicher? Das R.C1 FS findest Du in der Rotwild MDI Übersicht rechts außen in der zweiten Reihe von unten. http://www.rotwild.de/adp/technologie/item/151-mdi
> Zudem steht es ebenso bei allen R.C1 FS Modellen MDI im Katalog.
> 
> Auch verwenden R.C1 FS und R.X1/X2 Comp/Advance das gleiche Schaltauge und Ausfallende.


 
Dann haben die das inzwischen geändert. Bei meinem 2010 Modell ging es nicht.


----------



## Maledivo (11. Dezember 2012)

Hi alle,

so viele Antworten bzw. Ratschläge habe ich nicht erwartet, vielen Dank dafür.

Nun bin ich etwas schlauer .

Habe nicht gedacht, dass so ein Aufwand kommen kann wenn man eine Steckachse haben möchte. Bevor ich dieser Schritt tun, werde mit Matthias abklären.

Wie es ausieht würde ich weiterhin Schnellspanner benutzen und den Tricon auf dieses Basis umrüsten. Ich werde auch mal nach EX1750 umschauen. Gewichttechnisch wäre mir Tricon XC 1550 lieber, da ich momentan RC 18 drauf habe.

Ein schönen Abend noch!

Gruß Maledivo


----------



## Maledivo (11. Dezember 2012)

Habe kurz im Ebay gestöbert und habe dieses gefunden:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/DT-Swiss-Tri...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2578a1166d

Dann bräuchte ich nur LRS zu wechseln.

2013er C1 Modelle haben einige Änderungen gegenüber 2012er Version.

Dann hätte ich bei 2013er Version sogar fast auf PRO-Version upgegradet, habe 2012er Comp Version gekauft mit komplette Crank-Brothers Komponent und Upgrade auf komplette XT Schaltgruppe. Dämpfer ist auch von 2013er Version.

Im Mai würde ich gerne wieder in den Alpen biken (Bad Reichenhall - Königsee - Gotzenalm -Berchtesgaden).

Hoffe ich bereue nicht hinterher dass ich kein X1 gekauft zu haben, momentan reicht mir C1 für die jetzige Touren (hoffe es bleibt auch lange so ).


----------



## Vette08 (12. Dezember 2012)

> Hoffe ich bereue nicht hinterher dass ich kein X1 gekauft zu haben, momentan reicht mir C1 für die jetzige Touren (hoffe es bleibt auch lange so ).



Der Fahrer macht den Unterschied  ! Passt auch zur ganzen E1-Diskussion ( und das ist nicht negativ gedacht).


----------



## at021971 (12. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (12. Dezember 2012)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hoffe ich bereue nicht hinterher dass ich kein X1 gekauft zu haben, momentan reicht mir C1 für die jetzige Touren (hoffe es bleibt auch lange so ).



Warum sollst du es bereuen..   das C1 ist ein klasse Bike, ein absoluter Allrounder und ein super Bergrad. 

Das X1/X2 hat "nur" mehr Federweg, nach meinem Gefühl bin ich berghoch etwas langsamer, dafür bergab etwas schneller. Auf einem normalen Trail braucht man aber keine 150mm Federweg, da reichen 120mm ganz locker...

VG Bolzer1711


----------



## Snowman_NA (12. Dezember 2012)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hoffe ich bereue nicht hinterher dass ich kein X1 gekauft zu haben, momentan reicht mir C1 für die jetzige Touren (hoffe es bleibt auch lange so ).



moin maledivo,

ich habe auch lange zwischen C- und X-Modell hin- und herüberlegt (beim kauf im januar/februar 2012), auch weil ich wußte, dass ich im sommer über die alpen fahren würde.

da ich aber hier im taunus eher lange touren fahre und mehr uphill-lastig unterwegs bin, habe ich mich dann letzen endes für das C2 entschieden.

so...und im sommer ging´s dann über die alpen - 7 etappen - 460km - 11.400Hm. was soll ich sagen...bei den trailabfahrten war sicher nicht das C2 der limitierende faktor sondern ganz klar meine fahrtechnik. 

also ich bereue die entscheidung nach wie vor nicht...

gruß
florian


----------



## Maledivo (12. Dezember 2012)

Moin.

Hört sich Gut an. ;-)

Ursprünglich wollte ich einen R.R1 holen da ich sehr viel Uphill fahre, nun habe nach Probefahrt gemerkt, dass für meine Fahrweise R.C1 am Besten ist.

Nun bin recht sehr froh einen C1 zu besitzen. Bei X1 hatte Bedenken gehabt wegen mehr Federweg und etwas höhere Gewicht.

Denke ich werde damit auch viel Spaß haben in den Bergen. Bisher hatte ich einen zuHardtail mit 80 mm Federweg, und kam dort Gut klar. ;-)

Gibt es hier C Fahrer mit Barends? Hatte an meinem Hardtail gehabt und habe an meinem Bike etwas vermisst. Für Fully sieht es etwas nicht so toll an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (12. Dezember 2012)

Hi!

Wir nutzen die Kombi Griffe am Scott G10 und RW C1FS von Ergon: 

http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/product/gx2-carbon

Sehen undaufdringlich aus, tolle Ergonomie und sehr robust. 
Mausi fährt nicht mehr ohne. 

Beste Grüße

Rog.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Dezember 2012)

Es gab Zeiten, da habe ich auch gedacht man bräuchte die Hörner.
Als ich keine mehr hatte, habe ich sie auch nicht mehr vermisst.
Bei breiten Lenkern ab 700mm besteht hier außerdem die Gefahr des "Einfädelns".

Seitem ich mal die Odi Ruffian gefahren habe, möchte ich nix dickes mehr haben.
http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl...0&ndsp=62&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0,i:99&tx=39&ty=92 

Ganz grausam finde ich die Ergongriffe: http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/product/ga1evo

Zu dick und ein absolut gefühlsunecht.

Das muss eigentlich jeder selbst versuchen.
Ich kann nur raten, mal dünne, griffige Griffe mit Rückmeldung auszuprobieren.


----------



## Maledivo (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe 720mm Lenker, sonst hätte ich kein Bedenken gehabt.

An meinem Hardtail war auch nur 600mm montiert worden.

Vielleicht ist es auch nur eine Sache der Gewohnheit, bei Uphill auf Waldautobahnen habe ich die Barends manchmal vermisst, aber ansonsten nie.

Vielleicht sollte ich erst mal so lassen und öfters fahren, dann wird sich ergeben. ;-) Mittlerweile habe viele schöne Trails gefunden, so fahre auch immer weniger auf Waldautobahnen. ;-)

Mit Griffen, die ich an meinem C1 habe, bin ich recht sehr zufrieden. ;-)


----------



## Maledivo (12. Dezember 2012)

Hi Roger,

wie breit ist eigentlich Euer Lenker?

Bin recht erstaunt dass ich mit 720er sehr gut klarkomme und nicht mehr missen möchte.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Dezember 2012)

Maledivo schrieb:


> ..........wie breit ist eigentlich Euer Lenker



780mm an 30mm Vorbau


----------



## Maledivo (12. Dezember 2012)

Hi Rockyrider,

Hast aber ein Enduro ;-)

720er mit 70er Vorbau reicht mir völlig ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (12. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Es gab Zeiten, da habe ich auch gedacht man bräuchte die Hörner.
> Als ich keine mehr hatte, habe ich sie auch nicht mehr vermisst.
> Bei breiten Lenkern ab 700mm besteht hier außerdem die Gefahr des "Einfädelns".
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Rocky

Sind die Odi Ruffian auch für Carbon-Lenker geeignet ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Dezember 2012)

uiiiiiii, gute Frage.
Ich würde sie jedenfalls bedenkenlos einsetzen.

jeder griff hat innen UND außen einen gesonderten Klemmring.
Die kleinen Schrauben bekommen 2- 3Nm.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (12. Dezember 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> HOHOHOOOOO, der Nikolaus war do!
> und hat mir ein E1-Rahmen (S) gebracht
> 
> So die Rotwild-Familienplanung ist nach dem C1 und X1 mit dem E1 abgeschlossen!



Hallo grosser,
aha, doch noch einmal eine Bewusstseinserweiterung  ;-)  nach dem X1 mit 160mm-Gabel doch noch ein E1. Kann mich an deinen Erfahrungsbericht vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr erinnern, dort hast du erwÃ¤hnt, dass man mit dem E1 ganz schÃ¶n den Berg rauf âtreppelnâ muss. Hat dein X1 dich so inspiriert, dass du doch nochmal mehr Federweg brauchst, man entwickelt sich fahrtechnisch einfach weiterâ¦..   das Renngen entwickelt sich zurÃ¼ck   ;-)

Auch ich habe mich dieses Jahr fahrtechnisch verbessert, bin aber nicht an die Grenzen meines X2 gekommen, eher wieder an die Grenzen meines inneren Schweinehunds. Bin einige Streckenabschnitte gefahren, die ich mich mit dem C1 noch nicht getraut habe oder ich fahre Trails teilweise einfach schneller. Es gibt aber auch Abschnitte die fahre ich noch nicht, besser, ich bin mir sicher die wÃ¼rde ich auch mit einem E1 nicht fahrenâ¦â¦   damit unsereins noch etwas besser den Berg runter kommt habe ich mir vorne den HansDampf montiert und eine verstellbare SattelstÃ¼tze zugelegt, beide VerÃ¤nderungen haben sich nochmal positiv ausgewirkt.

Bin letztens ein 650B Probe gefahren und war doch Ã¼berrascht, dass man den Unterschied der RadgrÃ¶Ãe merkt, mal sehen ob Rotwild fÃ¼r das Jahr 2014 etwas Entsprechendes bringt. Gut sie haben ein E1, das ist aber nicht meine Kragenweite, ein X1/X2 mit 150mm wÃ¼rde mich da doch reizen. NatÃ¼rlich nur, wenn die Industrie die 3. RadgrÃ¶Ãe auch weiter verfolgt und das kein Nischenprodukt wird. 

VG Bolzer1711


----------



## Vincy (12. Dezember 2012)

Das R.E1 650b hat vorne und hinten 160mm Federweg.  
Nur schade, dass es nur das eine Modell Race gibt und zudem auch noch sehr teuer ist (5000â¬).


----------



## ScottRog69 (12. Dezember 2012)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> wie breit ist eigentlich Euer Lenker?
> 
> Bin recht erstaunt dass ich mit 720er sehr gut klarkomme und nicht mehr missen möchte.




Hi! 

Am Scott 60 und am C1 70mm. Ich nutze sie nur gelegentlich zum umgreifen und wenn ich Ermüdungs Erscheinungen bekomme. Am E1 habe ich keine. Das sind http://www.ergon-bike.com/us/en/product/ga1evo drauf. 

 Aber nach 40km wünschte icht mir schon öfters mal die Position wechseln zu können. 

Ist aber mit Sicherheit nicht jedermanns Geschmack mit Barends!


----------



## Snowman_NA (12. Dezember 2012)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Gibt es hier C Fahrer mit Barends? Hatte an meinem Hardtail gehabt und habe an meinem Bike etwas vermisst. Für Fully sieht es etwas nicht so toll an.



hi maledivo...

ich hab ab meinem C2 die Ergon GR2. 
sieht irgendwie ******* aus...aber ich greife auf längeren touren gerne mal um. deswegen hab ich auch beim C2 wieder barends drangemacht...

grüße
florian


----------



## Maledivo (12. Dezember 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> hi maledivo...
> 
> ich hab ab meinem C2 die Ergon GR2.
> sieht irgendwie ******* aus...aber ich greife auf längeren touren gerne mal um. deswegen hab ich auch beim C2 wieder barends drangemacht...



Ich wollte usprünglich nur weiße Ritchey WCS Barends (farblich passend zu weiße Federgabel) montieren, da ich mit meinen Griffen recht zufrieden bin, die ich behalten möchte.

Nun warte ich noch eine Weile.


----------



## grosser (12. Dezember 2012)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo grosser,
> aha, doch noch einmal eine Bewusstseinserweiterung  ;-)  nach dem X1 mit 160mm-Gabel doch noch ein E1. Kann mich an deinen Erfahrungsbericht vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr erinnern, dort hast du erwähnt, dass man mit dem E1 ganz schön den Berg rauf treppeln muss. Hat dein X1 dich so inspiriert, dass du doch nochmal mehr Federweg brauchst, man entwickelt sich fahrtechnisch einfach weiter..   das Renngen entwickelt sich zurück   ;-)
> 
> Auch ich habe mich dieses Jahr fahrtechnisch verbessert, bin aber nicht an die Grenzen meines X2 gekommen, eher wieder an die Grenzen meines inneren Schweinehunds. Bin einige Streckenabschnitte gefahren, die ich mich mit dem C1 noch nicht getraut habe oder ich fahre Trails teilweise einfach schneller. Es gibt aber auch Abschnitte die fahre ich noch nicht, besser, ich bin mir sicher die würde ich auch mit einem E1 nicht fahren   damit unsereins noch etwas besser den Berg runter kommt habe ich mir vorne den HansDampf montiert und eine verstellbare Sattelstütze zugelegt, beide Veränderungen haben sich nochmal positiv ausgewirkt.
> ...



Hi Bolzer,
ich kann mich auch noch gut daran erinnern. Ich werde das X1 auch nicht einmotten! Ich bin jedes Jahr einmal in den Dolomiten und da gibt es so tolle Lifte und geile Abfahrten!
Der Rahmen war leicht gebraucht (wurde kurz von einem Mädel gefahren) und recht preiswert, wo ich nicht mehr nein sagen konnte!
Für die nächsten 4 Jahre werden mir die RW Bikes genügen und mit 60 kaufe ich mir dann einen leichten Carbon29 mit Gruberantrieb!
Solange werde ich auch bei 26er bleiben. 650b ist mir der Unterschied zu gering und bei 29er, die mir gefallen könnten geht die Rahmengröße erst bei M los und ich bin nicht der Größte! Auch kann ich meine Laufradsätze und Gabeln schön untereinander nach Gefallen und Defekte tauschen.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## at021971 (12. Dezember 2012)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Ich wollte usprünglich nur weiße Ritchey WCS Barends (farblich passend zu weiße Federgabel) montieren, da ich mit meinen Griffen recht zufrieden bin, die ich behalten möchte.
> 
> Nun warte ich noch eine Weile.


 
Rizer und Barends schleissen sich einfach aus. Und das gilt auch dann, wenn man wie Du an Deinem R.C1 FS, auch nur einen Low Rizer fährt. Wenn Barends, dann auch ein Flat Bar!


----------



## grosser (12. Dezember 2012)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Ich wollte usprünglich nur weiße Ritchey WCS Barends (farblich passend zu weiße Federgabel) montieren, da ich mit meinen Griffen recht zufrieden bin, die ich behalten möchte.
> 
> Nun warte ich noch eine Weile.



Mir kommen Barents vor wie Porsche Cayenne mit Heckflügel.
Spaß bei Seite, wir haben in unsere Gegend schmale Trails mit Gestrüpp rechts und links an den Seiten, wenn du da mit einem Barend mit einer Liane einfädelst lernst du Sprungtechnik ohne Bike!
Ich hatte früher auch welche und hatte sie vor meinem ersten AX abmontiert und seit Jahren nicht mehr vermisst!
Entscheide was für dich gut ist! 
Vor 2-3 Jahren haben Alle noch gelächelt, als ich mein großes KB abmontiert habe und vorne 22/36 montiert habe! Heute wird 2fach verstärkt angeboten und es geht zu 1fach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (12. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht wird es auch nie zur Anlass kommen mit den Barends.

Habe C1 auch erst 2 1/2 Monaten, davor war ich fast 10 Jahren mit Hardtail inkl. Barends unterwegs.

Denke auch ist eine Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (12. Dezember 2012)

Was ist das eigentlich für eine Kefü am gelben 2013er E1?

Bin früher auch mit Hörnchen gefahren und jetzt seit Jahren ohne, vermisse die Teile nicht.
Sowas ist nur sinnvoll als Schutz gegen Auto-Rowdys in der Stadt.


----------



## heizer1980 (12. Dezember 2012)

Ist eine E13 Heim2


----------



## grosser (12. Dezember 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Ist eine E13 Heim2


Die fahre ich an meinem X1 und ich werde sie ans E1 bauen. Sie ist schön leise und funktioniert an 2fach super!


----------



## grosser (13. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
wer kennt sich aus mit dem Shimano Brems-Gedöns (habe nur Avid´s)??
Ich habe mir die neue XT Bremse fürs E1 geordert und frage mich jetzt was für Bremsscheiben brauche ich? 203/180 ist klar! 
Nur die was für welche-> SM-RT76 oder doch SM-RT86 mit Ice Tech?? Gibt es gravierende Unterschiede?


----------



## RCC03-Biker (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe mir für meine Formula RX Bremse vorne eine 200er SM-RT86 mit ICE-Tech geholt und bin von dieser Scheibe richtig begeistert. 
Die Zicke von RX war damit sehr gut zu dosieren, gegenüber vorher mit den Originalscheiben.


----------



## Kiefer (13. Dezember 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer kennt sich aus mit dem Shimano Brems-Gedöns (habe nur Avid´s)??
> Ich habe mir die neue XT Bremse fürs E1 geordert und frage mich jetzt was für Bremsscheiben brauche ich? 203/180 ist klar!
> Nur die was für welche-> SM-RT76 oder doch SM-RT86 mit Ice Tech?? Gibt es gravierende Unterschiede?


 
SM-RT86 sind die Neuen.
"Sandwichscheiben" Alukern, außen Edelstahl.

Ich würde dir die neuen empfehlen, hab mal gelesen das die RT76 vor allem bei 203mm Durchmesser zum "Rubbeln" neigen.
Die RT 86 wurden entsprechend verbessert.

Schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481559&page=8

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Dezember 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer kennt sich aus mit dem Shimano Brems-Gedöns (habe nur Avid´s)??
> Ich habe mir die neue XT Bremse fürs E1 geordert und frage mich jetzt was für Bremsscheiben brauche ich? 203/180 ist klar!
> Nur die was für welche-> SM-RT76 oder doch SM-RT86 mit Ice Tech?? Gibt es gravierende Unterschiede?



Die 203er auf jeden Fall nur als 86er Icetec!!!
Die 76er Vorgänger haben größere Löcher auf der Reibfläche (die bei den Spiderarmen)

Ich hatte nach dr. 500km eine Art "pulsierende" Bremse.
Bei langsamer Fahrt und leichtem Bremsen hat es "gestottert".

Habe die erste Scheibe eingeschickt, aber Shimano meinte "alles OK".
Da es schlimmer wurde, habe ich eine 2. Scheibe gekauft.
Dort ging der Quatsch nach 500km wieder los.

RedPulli hat mir die Scheiben dann mal genau ausgemessen:
In Fahrtrichtung hinter der Loch am reibring war die Scheibe etwas dünner als davor.
Scheinbar sind die Löcher so groß, dass der belag beim Bremsen etwas "ins Loch kippt" und beim rauslaufen etwas mehr Material mitnimmt.
Bei der 86er Scheibe sind die Löcher kleiner, die funzt seit rd. 5.000km.

Die 180er hat sowieso kleinere Löcher, da hatte ich das nicht.

Mittlerweile habe ich auch hinten die 180er IceTec.
Man muss zugeben, dass sie deutlich langsamer blau wird.
Die 76er habe ich nach 2min Hometrail blau und die Bremsleistung lässt etwas nach.
Die 86er hingegen ist noch standfester.

Alles an 810er Saint mit Sinterbelägen ausprobiert.


Ach noch was:
Manche Gabeln (auch 180er Fox) kann man nur mit 203er Scheibe fahren.


----------



## grosser (13. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Infos!
Es werden die IceTech gekauft.
Bremsrubbeln habe ich schon genug bei meiner 203er Avid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (13. Dezember 2012)

Also i woas neet... meine Avid Juicy Scheiben 183mm sind 5 Jahre alt, haben 3500km gelaufen.. nix schepp, krumm, blau oder verzogen. Aber jetzt langsam fällig für die Saison 2013. 

Meine Icetec XTR 203mm Shimanos auf dem E1 haben nach der 5 Abfahrt im Bikepark ordentlich gefadet und nachgelassen. Sonst funzen sie Top. Sind erst knapp 400km auf dem Bike. Da wäre über Sintermetallbeläge nachzudenken. Die taugen aber wieder nicht für normalen Strassen/ Geländebetrieb.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahre nur Sinter auf der Saint.
organisch hab ich ausporbiert.
Bremsen auch gut, aber nicht so bissig und haltbar.

Bei Sinterbelägen wird die Scheibe aber noch schneller blau.
Aber das hat noch lange nix mit Fading zu tun.


----------



## ScottRog69 (13. Dezember 2012)

Hi!

A: keine Saint sondern XTR Anlage
B: nix Blau
C: Fading = nachlassende Bremswirkung und wandernder Druckpunkt bei übermässiger Beanspruchung und Hitzentwicklung der Bremsanlage im Bezug auf Reibwärme der Beläge und erhöhung der Öltemperatur. 

Was im Bikepark bei 100kg Gesamtgewicht, (Fahrer & Bike) durchaus keine Seltenheit ist.  

Sers Rog.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Dezember 2012)

verstehe:

Aber Fading hat nix mit der Öltemperatur und einem wandernden Druckpunkt zu tun.

Fading hat mit der Temperatur zwischen Scheibe und Belag zu tun.
Dabei verringert sich der Reibbeiwert weil  der Belag in eine Art Gleiten übergeht.
Das tritt ab ca. 400 Grad auf, und da ist die Scheibe schon angelaufen.

Bei 100kg würde ich eine massive Bremse mit guter Wärmeableitung einsetzen.

Die neue Saint hat:
*Lüftungslamellen innen am Reibring
*riesige Kühlrippen auf den belägen
*ordentlich Masse

Wäre vielleicht eine Alternative für 0,1t?


----------



## heizer1980 (13. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Truvativ x-guide, wollte sie anstelle der Heim2 weil da ein Tacco mit dran ist. Oder ratet ihr davon ab. Sonst lass ich mir einen Bash passend für die XT mit 38T fräsen.
Oder doch eine 3Fach kurbel kaufen und die Kettenblätter umbauen und dann den 38 Bash?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Dezember 2012)

warum 38T?

Nimm 3-fach mit 22 (24)/ 36T und dann passenden Bash, fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. Dezember 2012)

Oder ne 2-fach SLX Kurbel (22/36) und ggf. den vorhandenen Bash durch einen schöneren/leichteren ersetzen...

Bin gespannt ob ich bei meinen XT-Bremsen auch das Rubbeln bekomme, da ich momentan nur die ganz alten XT-Bremsscheiben (kleine Löcher, Bild 2.) und die Zee-Teile (große Löcher, Bild 1.) da hab.


----------



## camaroracer (13. Dezember 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Truvativ x-guide, wollte sie anstelle der Heim2 weil da ein Tacco mit dran ist. Oder ratet ihr davon ab. Sonst lass ich mir einen Bash passend fÃ¼r die XT mit 38T frÃ¤sen.
> Oder doch eine 3Fach kurbel kaufen und die KettenblÃ¤tter umbauen und dann den 38 Bash?


 
Ich fahre an beiden E1 eine TRS+ KettenfÃ¼hrung von E13 wie sie von Rotwild auch am neuen E1 650B verbaut wird. Die ist der Truvativ x-guide sehr Ã¤hnlich. Ich hatte mit dem Taco auch schon einigen Grundkontakt. Hatte erst Bedenken wegen der kleinen Schrauben vom Rotwild-ISCG 05 Adapter zum Rahmen. Scheint aber doch recht stabil zu sein. Kostet ca. 115 â¬ in Alu und 70 â¬ in Stahl. Sie ist der Heim 2 deutlich Ã¼berlegen und verhindert durch eine FÃ¼hrung im oberen Bereich das Abfallen der Kette nach Innen zu 100%.

Am 2011 E1 ein E13 Shiftring mit 22/36 auf SLX Kurbel und am 2012 E1 ein E13 Shiftring mit 24/38 auf XTR Kurbel. Sieht besser als mit den Shimano KettenblÃ¤ttern aus und schaltet eher noch ein wenig geschmeidiger als mit original KettenblÃ¤ttern. Das neue E1 650B hat die gleichen KettenblÃ¤tter auf einer (sehr guten) E13 Kurbel. Die passt mit entsprechenden Lager auch ins E1 26".


----------



## Snowman_NA (14. Dezember 2012)

krass...grade die rubber queen in 2.2 bekommen. 593g und 600g. die ist mit 660g angegeben...


----------



## grosser (14. Dezember 2012)

bei meinem  E1-Rahmen bekommen die Lager eine fette Packung!


----------



## Orakel (15. Dezember 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> krass...grade die rubber queen in 2.2 bekommen. 593g und 600g. die ist mit 660g angegeben...


mein satz RQ in2,2" wiegt 100gr. mehr


----------



## Kiefer (15. Dezember 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> krass...grade die rubber queen in 2.2 bekommen. 593g und 600g. die ist mit 660g angegeben...



Da hast du wirklich sehr leichte erwischt 
Meine wiegen 630/635 gr.

Wo hast du geordert ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## K3RMIT (15. Dezember 2012)

Moin

Also ich bin mal wieder enttäuscht von Rotwild  vielleicht erwarte ich immer zu viel oder habe zu hohe Ansprüche da ich selbst lange im Service u jetzt im vertrieb Kunden betreue bei einen großen bayerischen Autohersteller.
Aber das es für ein 2009er C1 die rosetten nicht mehr gibt an der schwinge finde ich echt schwach.
Toll von Rotwild das sie mir zwei rote zum Preis von einer anbieten um das einheitliche Erscheinungsbild zu enthalten aber dann habe ich immer noch ein farbmix da die restlichen 8 immer noch schwarz sind  
Das bike wurde 2010 aufgebaut u es gibt jetzt schon keine Ersatzteile mehr


----------



## TOM4 (15. Dezember 2012)

Versuchs mal über die üblichen verdächtigen händler


----------



## K3RMIT (15. Dezember 2012)

jo hör ich denselben batz dauernd "ach die haben die rote geschickt" oder "ja letztens war der Heini von Rotwild da aber...." und ich warte und warte und warte


----------



## at021971 (15. Dezember 2012)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> ...vielleicht erwarte ich immer zu viel oder habe zu hohe Ansprüche da ich selbst lange im Service u jetzt im vertrieb Kunden betreue bei einen großen bayerischen Autohersteller...


 
Rosarote Autobrille absetzen. Auch bei der Automobilindustrie ist das nicht anders. Verschleißteile sind zwar nach der Garantie langjährig verfügbar, aber hauptsächlich auch nur, weil man damit erhebliches Geschäft über die (Zwangs-)wartung macht.

Aber bei anderen Teilen mußt Du doch auch tielweise gravierende Abstreiche machen. Versuch mal einige Jahre nachdem das Modell nicht mehr so gebaut wird wie gekauft, farblich zum restlichen Innenraum passende Fußmatten, Zierteile etc. zu bekommen. Oder Blechteile die nach dem Tausch auch noch zu Deiner Wagenfarbe passen. Da wirst Du mit weitaus größeren Kompromisse leben müssen. Man sehe sich nur die ganzen Autos mit helleren Lackfarben an, an denen Blechteile getauscht und/oder lackiert wurden. Da passt nichts mehr zum Rest. Oder nehmen wir bei helleren Farben die Plastikstoßstangen, die meist schon ab Werk erhebliche Farbabweichungen zum Blech aufweisen, weil man aus kostengründen diese in einem anderen Prozess oder gar an anderen Orten, z.B. bei einem Zulieferer, lackieren läßt. Als Kunde begeistert mich das nicht wirklich!

Also wenn es Dich stört, lass sie Schrauben eloxieren. Es gibt hier im Forum genügend Biker, die das für Dich machen. In München kannst Du Dich auch an diese Firma wenden:

*EASY ELOX*
                Martin Wolf, B.Sc. (TUM)
                Ganghoferstr. 86
                81373 München
http://www.easyelox.de

Da schickst Du es hin und bekommst es für 2 Teile und 9,99 EUR in der gewünchten Farbe wieder zurück. http://shop.easyelox.de/Eloxieren-Rot-Blau-Gold-Schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowman_NA (15. Dezember 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Da hast du wirklich sehr leichte erwischt
> Meine wiegen 630/635 gr.
> 
> Wo hast du geordert ?
> ...



ich hab meine bei hibike bestellt.


----------



## grosser (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte gerade diese Woche mit RW einen Service- Kontakt mit dem E1 Rahmen und kann RW nur loben! 
Bei anderen Radmarken wäre das nur über den Händler gegangen und das kann dauern!


----------



## XLS (16. Dezember 2012)

nur mal so ein kleiner stimmungsausbruch :heute morgen mit meinem re1 hochgefloge  und eine schöne dreckige abfahrt - da ist der sonntag einfach gerettet.


----------



## TOM4 (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich war auch meinen hirschen einsauen!!
super wars!

Ach ja, und ich find das x1 einfach nur geil, auch trotz des immer wieder bejammerten tiefen tretlagers usw...!

Gruß tom


----------



## TOM4 (17. Dezember 2012)

hallo zusammen,

hätte rotwild offtopic frage und zwar welchen rucksack würdet ihr für einen alp-x empfehlen bzw. wer kann mir etwas zu den folgenden sagen

vaude:
http://www.vaude.com/de-NL/Produkte/Ausruestung/Rucksaecke/Bike-Alpin-30-5-red.html

deuter:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Zubeh...-30-fire-granite::25217.html?refID=newsletter

evoc:
http://www.evocsports.com/de/bike/protector-backpacks/fr-tour.html

danke und gruß
tom


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Dezember 2012)

Nach etwa 10AX nur den Deuter!
Der Vaude ist rutschig am Rücken, das nervt.
Evoc kenne ich nicht


----------



## at021971 (17. Dezember 2012)

Deuter Trans Alpine 30!


----------



## XLS (17. Dezember 2012)

welchen rockring von nc 17 passt den auf mein re1 pro? kurbel ist xt hoolowtech2 ,4loch,38t und lochabstand ca104mm. kann mir da jemand auf die schnelle helfen?danke schon mal.


----------



## TOM4 (17. Dezember 2012)

Dann werd ich mir mal den deuter holen - ist ja bei as gerade relativ günstig!

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann denn Evoc sehr empfehlen. Fähre diesen seit über einem Jahr. Sitzt bombenfest am Rücken. Nicht so wie mein alter Deuter, wo sich immer der Bauchgurt auf den Trails gelockert hat. Er ist nur etwas wärmer am Rücken als der Deuter. Mich stört das nicht.
Mir ist ein fester Sitz wichtiger.


----------



## TOM4 (17. Dezember 2012)

Also jetzt machst du mich fertig - ich wollt gestern bei hibike (-15% auf evoc) schon zuschlagen, allerdings weiss ich nicht ob mir der evoc nicht zu warm ist - bin nämlich ein extra schwitzer!


----------



## heizer1980 (17. Dezember 2012)

@ XLS
Auf die Kurbel gibt es nichts offizielles. Blackspire hat was mit 36 oder 40T. Alternativ kannst Du dir aber auch einen etwas anpassen damit er passt. 
Was auch möglich ist, eine 3 Fach Kurbel nehmen und mit 22/36/Bashguard bestücken.
Schau mal weiter oben, ich hab das gleiche Problemchen. Die neue Kurbel aussortieren will ich nicht und 24/38 passt mir auch ganz gut
  @tom
Bin mit dem AirAlpin 30+5 eine Wochedurch die Türkei gefahren und war sehr zufrieden mitdem Rucksack. Das Rückensystem lässt sich super anpassen, die breiten und stabilen Hüftflossen sind sehr angenehm und geben guten Seitenhalt. Der Netzrücken ist jedoch Fluch und Segen zugleich. Mit etwas Fahrtwind schwitzt man nicht alzusehr darunter, jedoch bekommt der Rucksack dadurch eine Wölbung nach innen. Könnte mit einer Trinkblase störend sein. Ich war ohne Blase unterwegs und mit ca. 11-12kg gewicht. Ich find ihn gut, werde damit 2013 auch einen AlpenX machen.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (17. Dezember 2012)

Schwitzen tu ich eigentlich auch viel. Konnte aber mal zwei Tage einen Evoc testen und war dann absolut begeistert. Danach wollte ich nichts mehr anderes. 
Das mit den 15% habe ich auch gesehen. Hab noch überlegt ob ich mir einen kleineren für die Feierabendrunde kaufen soll. Habs aber dann doch gelassen.


----------



## XLS (17. Dezember 2012)

@HEIZER 1980.danke für die antwort. neue kurbel wollte ich erstmal nicht kaufen.kannst du was zu diesem  rockring von nc 17 sagen?gibt es bei heute bei  hibike etwas günstiger.


----------



## TOM4 (18. Dezember 2012)

@HEIZER: danke für deinen tipp.
 @RCC: jetzt hab ich mir den evoc nochmal angesehen und da hab ich gesehen, dass der nur geschlossene seitentaschen hat. Da ich aber auf meinem x1 nur einen fh habe und ich nicht mit trinkblase fahren wollte, hätte ich halt eine 2 flasche ins seitenfach gesteckt. Das geht aber beim evoc nicht, wie hast du das problem gelöst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (18. Dezember 2012)

Vor meinem X1 hatte ich auch immer 2 Trinkflaschenam Bike. Beim X1 habe ich am Anfang die 2. Flasche immer in den Rucksack gesteckt und dann bei bedarf ausgetauscht.
Seit Mitte dieser Saison fahre ich nur noch mit Trinkblase. Habe sogar dann meinen Flaschenhalter wieder abmontiert. 
Das hat jetzt auch den Vorteil, dass egal wie batzig es ist, dass ich keinen Dreck mehr am Mundstück habe.


----------



## heizer1980 (18. Dezember 2012)

Da ich selber noch keine Lösung hab, kann ich dir nichts dazu sagen. Aber ABI1984 hatte einen Shimano Bash umgebaut, vielleicht kann er ja mal ein Bild machen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Dezember 2012)

was rauchst du denn?


----------



## TOM4 (18. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> was rauchst du denn?


? Auf wenn ist denn das bezogen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Dezember 2012)

Hä?
Der Beitrag ist jetzt wieder weg?
Da stand eben etwas von Smartphoneangebot und sein Handy sei das beste...
Von euch meinte ich keinen.


----------



## heizer1980 (18. Dezember 2012)

Der Smartphone-Typ taucht immer wieder mal auf hier im Forum. Wenn es den Mods auffällt oder gemeldet wird, wird der Beitrag gelöscht.


----------



## grosser (18. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hä?
> Der Beitrag ist jetzt wieder weg?
> Da stand eben etwas von Smartphoneangebot und sein Handy sei das beste...
> Von euch meinte ich keinen.



Jo, in den Foren taucht oft asiatischer Spam auf, damit du auf dessen Homepage gelangst!
ich habe die auch schon öfters als Spam gemeldet und die werden dann umgehend von den Moderatoren entfernt!


----------



## HEIZER (18. Dezember 2012)

XLS & TOM4

Schreibt da mal demnächst bitte heizer1980 hin, ich bekomme sonst jedesmal eine Nachricht das ich irgendwo erwähnt wurde.

Beitrag 6166 & 6167   danke ^^


----------



## liquidsky (18. Dezember 2012)

Hallo IBC und Rotwild Community,

bin neu hier und brauche einige  Impulse und vielleicht Antworten, um eine gute Entscheidung zum Radkauf  für Saison 2013 zu treffen. Nach über 200 gelesenen Forumsseiten hier,  bin ich bissel schlauer und werde in Cochem einen Termin zur Beratung  und Probefahrt vereinbaren.

War ein paar mal ich im Harz  Hahnenklee für Downhill (keine Drops) was toll ist, jedoch auf Dauer  langweilig werden könnte. All-rounder scheinen eher X1 und E1 zu sein,  um im Urlaub auf Trails, Alp-X schöne Tage zu verleben. Würde mich gerne  mit mehr Erfahrung auch an technisch komplexeres wagen wollen mit  versetzen des Rades etc.

Ich suche gerade die pro und contras für die von Schaltwerk angebotenen MTBs bei eBay:
 * E1-2011 Frame (261136117306) mit XTR Ausstattung
 * X1-2012 Frame (261142761588) mit älterer Fox Gabel

Ist XTR sinnvoll oder treibt das nur Wartung- und Reperaturkosten in die Höhe?
Ist eine Fox Talas sinnvoller als die verbaute Marcchoi RC55?
Wie schnell "kill" ich den Carbon LRS DT EXC 1550 auf Trails oder im Bikepark?
Wenn E1 dann lieber ein gebrauchtes 2012 suchen?

Bin für hilfreiche Tips dankbar.
  Stefan


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ein E1 mit XTR- Ausstattung ist sicher schön, aber nur dort wo es Sinn macht.

Ich würde auf folgendes achten:

- Schaltwerk mit Dämpfung und kurzem Käfig
- Kurbel 3-fach (22/36/Bash)
- Laufräder Carbon lieber nicht (es gibt genug Berichte bei denen die Felgen am Fentilloch gebrochen sind)
- 2011er Modell hat 440er Kettenstreben, danach wuden sie etwa 6mm kürzer. Aber dafür hat das Sattelrohr einen Knick bekommen, eingeschränke Versenkbarkeit.
- Coildämpfer ist im 2011er Modell kaum zu realisieren wenn er einen AGB hat
- Wenn schon Luftgabel, dann Float. (Am besten natürlich Coil!)

Das x1 hört sich deinen Beschreibungen nach nicht so passend an, obwohl es schon was kann.
Carbonrahmen würde ich (noch) keinen fahren, besonders im Endurobereich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (18. Dezember 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Vor meinem X1 hatte ich auch immer 2 Trinkflaschenam Bike. Beim X1 habe ich am Anfang die 2. Flasche immer in den Rucksack gesteckt und dann bei bedarf ausgetauscht.
> Seit Mitte dieser Saison fahre ich nur noch mit Trinkblase. Habe sogar dann meinen Flaschenhalter wieder abmontiert.
> Das hat jetzt auch den Vorteil, dass egal wie batzig es ist, dass ich keinen Dreck mehr am Mundstück habe.



Welche trinkblase hast du denn im evoc drinn - Größe - passt da eine 2l camelbag rein?

Danke tom


----------



## whitesheep (18. Dezember 2012)

Hallo IBC und Rotwild Community,

bin auch neu hier und möcht mich kurz vorstellen....

whitesheep:..gelegenheitsbiker, mit hardtail, renner und freerider (alle samt von simplon)...und nun bau ich grad einen renner für meine frau auf. ein R.S1 (2009 modell) und schon fängst an zu zwicken....

ich bekomm die sache mit dem steuersatz nicht geklärt....orginal ist ein rhs2 drinnen. ein rhs18 der nun schon zu hause liegt soll angeblich auch passen...aber der geht (wenn überhaupt) nur mit brutalster gewalt in den rahmen und das mach ich ned...soll ja vorm format ein 1 1/8 ZS (semi-integrierter) steuersatz mit 44mm Steuerrohrdurchmesser (oben wie unten) sein...mein rahmen (größe xs) hat höchsten 42,8mm...ausfräsen? oder ist der rhs2 so ein sondermodell?

vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen...danke...

lg
whitesheep


----------



## Orakel (18. Dezember 2012)

liquidsky schrieb:


> Hallo IBC und Rotwild Community,
> 
> 
> Ist XTR sinnvoll oder treibt das nur Wartung- und Reperaturkosten in die Höhe?
> ...


ob eine XTR sinnvoll ist, die frage musst du dir selber beantworten, für mich hat sie zuwenig vorteile zu einer XT oder SRAM XO und sie geht in die  beim 1zu1 tausch.
Ne Fox Talas ist leichter wie die Mz RC55.
Carbonrahmen ja , ob ne Carbonfelge ne gute wahl für den Bikeparkeinsatz ist


----------



## RCC03-Biker (18. Dezember 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Welche trinkblase hast du denn im evoc drinn - Größe - passt da eine 2l camelbag rein?
> 
> Danke tom



Ich habe eine 3L Deuter Trinkblase drin, die ich mir im Frühjahr gekauft habe.
Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass eine 2L Camelbag Trinkblase rein passt. Diese dürfte ja auch nicht breiter sein, als die 3L Deuter Trinkblase.


----------



## liquidsky (18. Dezember 2012)

liquidsky schrieb:


> Hallo IBC und Rotwild Community,
> 
> bin neu hier und brauche einige  Impulse und vielleicht Antworten, um eine gute Entscheidung zum Radkauf  für Saison 2013 zu treffen. Nach über 200 gelesenen Forumsseiten hier,  bin ich bissel schlauer und werde in Cochem einen Termin zur Beratung  und Probefahrt vereinbaren.
> 
> ...




Danke für die Tips und Anregungen zu meinem ersten Post hier bei euch, mal sehen was die Händler noch im Angebot haben...


----------



## at021971 (18. Dezember 2012)

liquidsky schrieb:


> ....Ich suche gerade die pro und contras für die von Schaltwerk angebotenen MTBs bei eBay:
> * E1-2011 Frame (261136117306) mit XTR Ausstattung
> * X1-2012 Frame (261142761588) mit älterer Fox Gabel...


 
Wenn R.X1 FS, dann würde ich mir mal das 2013er Modell anschauen. Das ist eine Neukonstruktion mit flacherem Lenkwinkel und höherem Tretlager. Zudem soll es 300 g leichter sein. Das wären schon Punkte, die mir ein Aufschlag wert wären.



liquidsky schrieb:


> ....Ist XTR sinnvoll oder treibt das nur Wartung- und Reperaturkosten in die Höhe?...


Wenn es Dir auf das Gewicht ankommt, dann ist die erste Wahl Shimano XTR oder SRAM X.0/XX. Ansonsten fährst Du auf jedenfall mit der XT günstiger, ohne an Funktionalität einzubüßen.



liquidsky schrieb:


> ....Ist eine Fox Talas sinnvoller als die verbaute Marcchoi RC55?...


Ich würde eine Fox deutlich vorziehen, denn Marzocchi hat irgendwie seine Beste Zeit hinter sich.



liquidsky schrieb:


> ....Wie schnell "kill" ich den Carbon LRS DT EXC 1550 auf Trails oder im Bikepark?...


Der Preis eines Carbon LRS steht irgendwie in keinem Verhältnis zu den gebotenen Vorteilen. Zudem wird eine kleine Beule in der Alu Felge hier möglicherweise in einem kapitalen Schaden enden.



liquidsky schrieb:


> ....Wenn E1 dann lieber ein gebrauchtes 2012 suchen?...


Bei gebrauchten Bikes ist immer zu bedenken, dass man dann nur noch über Betrug einen Garantiefall geltend machen kann, denn die Garantie, wie auch die gesetzliche Gewährleistung erlöschen bei Veräußerung.


----------



## at021971 (19. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt wird es bunt. Und lese ich da R.G1? Dann wird das wohl oberhalb des R.E1 landen, oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Dezember 2012)

aha?
Ein neues G1?
G wie geil?


----------



## RW_Eddy (19. Dezember 2012)

zweihundertmillimeter....

http://www.facebook.com/MountainbikeRiderMagazine/posts/499563533407563


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camaroracer (19. Dezember 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es bunt. Und lese ich da R.G1? Dann wird das wohl oberhalb des R.E1 landen, oder?


 

Das Frameset des R.G1 (Gravity) mit Fox F40 RC2 Factory Kashima Gabel, Fox DHX RC4 Factory Kashima Coil DÃ¤mpfer und 157/12 Hinterachse in Farbe NEW RED fÃ¼r 3999,- â¬ ist mit allen Geometriedaten schon seit Monaten im HÃ¤ndlerkatalog 2013 aufgefÃ¼hrt.

Frame + Shock alleine 2499,- â¬ .


Falls gewÃ¼nscht, kann ich die Seite mal scannen und einstellen.


----------



## at021971 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ja bitte, stell die Seite und die Daten mal ein. Ist dann vermutlich wie früher, wo es auch immer die roten Teambikes gab, die dann auch meist nicht in den offiziellen Kunden-Katalogen aufgeführt waren, man sie aber trotzdem über die Händler ordern konnte.


----------



## camaroracer (20. Dezember 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ja bitte, stell die Seite und die Daten mal ein. Ist dann vermutlich wie früher, wo es auch immer die roten Teambikes gab, die dann auch meist nicht in den offiziellen Kunden-Katalogen aufgeführt waren, man sie aber trotzdem über die Händler ordern konnte.


 

Hier die Seiten mit Daten über das R.G1


Anhang anzeigen Rotwild R.G1 - 1.pdf

Anhang anzeigen Rotwild R.G1 - 2.pdf[

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## at021971 (20. Dezember 2012)

Danke Bernd!


----------



## Orakel (21. Dezember 2012)

schickes Rot am G1, leider viel, zuviel FW (für mich)
Frage, fährt von euch jemand am Bike ne ZTR Alpinefelge?
Wie setht es um die Reifenmontage bei einem 2,25" Reifen, man liest teilweise dass sich die Reifen sehr "umständlich oder schwer" auf die Felge bringen lassen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2012)

Leider liegt es zu 99% an der Art und Weise wie den Reifen montiert.
Hat die ZTR keine Mulde im Felgenbett?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (21. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hat die ZTR keine Mulde im Felgenbett?


denke schon, so wie man auf der Explosionszchng. auf der Hp erkennen kann.
www.notubes.com/ZTR-Rims-C18.aspx


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2012)

Dann liegt es (wie so oft) an der falschen Montagetechnik.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich fands schon recht hart einen Hans Dampf auf eine ZTR-Felge zu bekommen, hängt auch von der Gummimischung ab. Der weichere "Trailstar" ging recht gut drauf, während der harte, steife "Pacestar" eine echte Qual war, da ging ohne Reifenheber auch mit Spüli und Nutzung des Felgenbetts rein gar nix.


----------



## camaroracer (22. Dezember 2012)

Der Preisverfall zum Jahresende ist schon echt Ã¼bel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
2800,- â¬ fÃ¼r ein 2012 E1 Pro Neurad vom HÃ¤ndler.
Inkl. Versand und Pedale. Preisvorschlag ist auch noch mÃ¶glich.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rotwild-E1-FS-Grosse-M-PREISVORSCHLAG-/181046957515?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item2a273d55cb

Da sind ja Computer und Unterhaltungselektronik vom Discounter noch preisstabiler.


----------



## RW_Eddy (22. Dezember 2012)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich fands schon recht hart einen Hans Dampf auf eine ZTR-Felge zu bekommen, hängt auch von der Gummimischung ab. Der weichere "Trailstar" ging recht gut drauf, während der harte, steife "Pacestar" eine echte Qual war, da ging ohne Reifenheber auch mit Spüli und Nutzung des Felgenbetts rein gar nix.



Dann sei doch froh, gerade bei einer Flow EX sind schon einige Reifen runter geflogen, natürlich ungewollt.


----------



## grosser (22. Dezember 2012)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Dann sei doch froh, gerade bei einer Flow EX sind schon einige Reifen runter geflogen, natürlich ungewollt.



Verstehe ich nicht? Gerade das sollen doch die neuen Flow ex laut notubes besser beherrschen!
Habe mich schon gewundert das bei der EX die Reifen überhaupt halten -->  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9642385&postcount=360


----------



## ScottRog69 (23. Dezember 2012)

Also, so "günstig" finde ich das jetzt auch nicht weil:

A: wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist es noch ein 2011´er Model?
B: XT Austattung
C: Anbauteile aus Alu statt Karbon
D: Kein FC Fox Fahrwerk. 
E: der ERC 1750 LR. Satz. 


Habe für mein E1 kpl. XTR, Carbonteile EXC 1550 Carbon Laufradsatz und FOX Float FC Dänpfers 3800,00 bezahlt. Inkl. XTR Pedale. & Evo Rucksack, Carbon Flaschenhalter von RW, SQ Lab Sattel, Ergon G1 Griffen, Ersatz RW Vorbau 60mm und Sigma Tacho Halterungen & Abnehmer. Händler vor Ort. Finde da kann man nichts sagen.


----------



## camaroracer (23. Dezember 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Also, so "gÃ¼nstig" finde ich das jetzt auch nicht weil:
> 
> A: wenn ich mich nicht tÃ¤usche ist es noch ein 2011Â´er Model?
> B: XT Austattung
> ...


 
3800,- â¬ fÃ¼r dein 2011 Edition E1 ist echt gÃ¼nstig.

Hast du es vom netten Ã¶rtlichen HÃ¤ndler aus RoÃdorf - Gundernhausen ?

A: Ist ein 2012 Modell (Direct Mount Umwerfer)  .
B, C, D, E : Ist halt die Pro AusfÃ¼hrung (4700,-â¬).

Mein 2012 Edition lag preislich auch sehr gut  . 
2800,-â¬ fÃ¼r ein 2012 Pro halte ich fÃ¼r gÃ¼nstig.
Da muÃte ich leider fÃ¼r mein 2011 Pro (mit kompl. 2012 Ausstattung) mehr hinlegen  .

Der Post war auch als Hinweis gedacht, falls noch Jemand ein gÃ¼nstiges E1 sucht.

GruÃ
Bernd


----------



## RCC03-Biker (23. Dezember 2012)

Den Preis fürs E1 finde ich auch sehr interessant, da ich mich von meinem X1 getrennt habe und ich gerade auf der Suche nach einem Enduro und da bevorzugt das E1 bin. Bin da schon am überlegen. Würde dann aber wohl die Gabel gegen eine Float, Van oder sogar ne Lyric RC2 DH tauschen. Dachte anfangs auch, dass es ein 2011er Modell ist, bis ich das mit dem Umwerfer gesehen habe. Beim 2012er is man auch flexibler was den Dämpfer betrifft...


----------



## ScottRog69 (23. Dezember 2012)

Hi Bernd, Grüsse von Messel nach Pungscht! 

Nein, war nicht negativ gemaeint. Habe das mit dem Umwerfer auch eben erst gesehen. Insofern ist der Preis für ein Pro. ganz gut. Wenn Sie es für 2600 - 2700 hergeben, wäre es definitiv ein Schnapp.

Und Nein, mein Dealer ist nicht der mit dem dicken W. Der hat mich enttäuscht und war zudem auch noch sehr teuer. 

Beste Grüße

Rog.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camaroracer (23. Dezember 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Den Preis fürs E1 finde ich auch sehr interessant, da ich mich von meinem X1 getrennt habe und ich gerade auf der Suche nach einem Enduro und da bevorzugt das E1 bin. Bin da schon am überlegen. Würde dann aber wohl die Gabel gegen eine Float, Van oder sogar ne Lyric RC2 DH tauschen. Dachte anfangs auch, dass es ein 2011er Modell ist, bis ich das mit dem Umwerfer gesehen habe. Beim 2012er is man auch flexibler was den Dämpfer betrifft...


 
Umbau auf eine neue Float würde ich nicht machen. Die günstigste Variante für besseres Ansprechverhalten wäre das Ausbauen der Talas - Funktion. Geht mit einiger Erfahrung im Gabelservice selbst zu machen oder für recht kleines Geld über Toxoholics / Fox - Service. Die 2012 Gabel sollte auch die neuen SKF Dichtungen mit weniger Reibung haben. Eine gut eingefahrene Luftgabel bei einem nicht zu schweren Fahrer (weniger Luftdruck) spricht viel besser an als die Freunde von Federgabeln wahr haben möchten  .

PS : Möchte keine Diskussion Luftgabel zu Federgabel anfangen.
Habe beides ausgiebig gefahren und bin mir um die Vor.- u. Nachteile beider Bauarten bewusst. 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Dezember 2012)

Meine Talas X spricht hervorragend an, da kann keine Float annähernd mithalten und seit den SKF-Dichtungen ist sie schon fast auf Stahlfeder-Niveau. Allerdings erkauft man sich das sahnige Ansprechverhalten bei diesem Modell mit heftigem Absacken an Steilstufen und das ist für ein Enduro ein Ausschlusskriterium.
Ich würd beim E1 daher die Talas verkaufen und eine Stahlfedergabel einbauen... eine Float als Alternative oder die Absenkfunktion auszubauen ist auf jeden Fall seit den neuen Dichtungen absoluter Schwachsinn...


----------



## camaroracer (24. Dezember 2012)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Meine Talas X spricht hervorragend an, da kann keine Float annähernd mithalten und seit den SKF-Dichtungen ist sie schon fast auf Stahlfeder-Niveau. Allerdings erkauft man sich das sahnige Ansprechverhalten bei diesem Modell mit heftigem Absacken an Steilstufen und das ist für ein Enduro ein Ausschlusskriterium.
> Ich würd beim E1 daher die Talas verkaufen und eine Stahlfedergabel einbauen... eine Float als Alternative oder die Absenkfunktion auszubauen ist auf jeden Fall seit den neuen Dichtungen absoluter Schwachsinn...


 
Das mit den SKF - Dichtungen sehe auch auch so  .

Allerdings kann eine Float mit SKF nicht schlechter sein  .

War auch nur als Tip gemeint, falls er sich noch mehr Ansprechverhalten durch eine Float verspricht.
Das heftige Absacken kann ich nur eingeschränkt bestätigen.
Bei der einfachen Fox Gabel in meinem Pro ist es stärker. Bei meiner Factory-Version im E1 Edition, mit extern einstellbarer Hispeed u. Lowspeed Druckstufe, ist es nach einiger Abstimmarbeit mehr als passabel. Die einfache Fox am E1 Pro kriegt beim nächsten Service auch ein Tuning zur Besserung.

Die Nachteile einer Luftgabel im Verhältniss zum Gewichtsnachteil einer Federgabel haben hier im Forum ja schon hunderte Threads gefüllt.
Sollte jeder "Erfahren" und für sich entscheiden. Kein Grund für Glaubenskriege.

Gruß und frohe Weihnachten
Bernd


----------



## RCC03-Biker (24. Dezember 2012)

Eine Talas oder irgend eine Federgael mit Absenkfunktion kommt mir nicht mehr ans Bike.
Mir geht es nicht nur um ein besseres ansprechverhalten.
Die 32er Talas ist mir immer an Stufen abgesackt, vor allem wenn es viele hintereinander waren, war vom Federweg nicht mehr viel über.
Und das E1 braucht keine Absenkung. Ein 2011er E1 Testbike hab ich auch Steigungen bis 27% hochgetreten und musste hier nicht absenken.


----------



## grosser (24. Dezember 2012)

Meine 36er Talas im x1 hat mit Motoröl und SKF-Dichtungen ein gutes Ansprechverhalten! Mit der Float-Einheit muss das Ansprechverhalten noch merklich besser sein, da die Float erheblich weniger Reibung durch weniger Dichtungen hat. Die Absenkfunktion benötige ich eigentlich nur zum Transport. Deshalb tausche ich meine Talas im Frühjahr gegen eine Floateinheit. Mit der RLC-Einheit kann man das Absacken wunderbar regulieren, was mit einer R nicht möglich ist. Bin mal auf meine Lyrik RC2DH im E1 gespannt. 

Ich wünsch euch allen Fohe Weihnachten und eine guten Rutsch!! 

Bei den Temperaturen gehe ich jetzt erst einmal biken!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Dezember 2012)

Das vermeintlich schlechtere Ansprechverhalten der Float-Gabeln kam mir vermutlich nur deshalb so vor, weil die immerhin 3 mehrmals von mir gefahrenen Bikes mit dieser Gabel allesamt noch keine SKF-Dichtungen hatten und mit wesentlich mehr Luftdruck als meine Talas gefahren wurden, um das leidige Absacken zu verhindern. In dem Zustand ist von feinfühligem Ansprechverhalten nicht mehr viel übrig, da ist die Gabel eine richtige Enttäuschung.
Ich denke aber mal das ist seit meiner 2007er Talas auch bestimmt technisch verbessert worden, sonst würde kein Mensch Fox-Gabeln für grobes Gelände empfehlen


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Dezember 2012)

Macht mal dass, was Grosser geschrieben hat, dann klappen auch die Luftgabeln.
Das Absacken durch die LSC zu unterdrücken ist nur ein Kompromiss.
Luft ist halt nicht linear.


----------



## Orakel (24. Dezember 2012)

Bei den milden Temperaturen heute, hat es doch noch für ne erste kurze Runde (30Km nur Asphalt)) mit dem R.R2 gelangt.
Der Fiziksattel scheint bequemer zusein wie das Aussehn vermuten lässt, beide Bremsen haben den gleichen Druckpunkt, Schaltung verrichtet Top ihren dienst, was mich an SH stört, dass sie immer noch nicht in der Lage sind wie SRAM mehere Einstell möglichkeiten für ihre Shifter zukonstruieren.
Bei den Foxelementen merkt man deutllich auf welchen CTDeinstellungen der Hebel steht.
Kurzum, nach der ersten Runde voll zufrieden.Wenn jetzt noch die Wege im Wald abtrocknen gehts ans eingemachte 
Wünsch euch allen frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab das schöne Wetter gestern genutzt und mein RFC 0.3 komplett bis auf den Rahmen zerlegt:















Habt ihre eine Idee was für einen Dämpfer ich als Alternative zum HVR200 einbauen kann?
Einbaumaß ist 6,5x1,5" (165mm x 38mm), ich hatte an einen Fox RP23 oder den Nachfolger CTD gedacht, weiss aber nicht was ich bei den Buchsen berücksichtigen muss, damit der Einbau ohne Probleme klappt.

Hier z.B. mit Buchsenset 39 mm x 8 mm / 22 mm x 8 mm?
klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (25. Dezember 2012)

In den Nachfolgern, also den Modellen R.GT1 und R.GT2 wurde der Fox RP23 verbaut. Und das macht er sehr gut. Also ich würde mich nach diesem oder dessen Nachfolger umschauen. Die Buchsenmaße könnte ich aber erst am Montag ermitteln, wenn ich wieder daheim bin.


----------



## Vincy (25. Dezember 2012)

Kannst da doch die Einbaubreite am Rahmen messen oder auch von den DT-Buchsen. 
Frag auch mal bei RW wegen dem passenden Dämpfer Tune. 
Hier wird ein neuer CTD günstig angeboten http://www.ebay.de/itm/FOX-FLOAT-CT...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item53f2264410


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. Dezember 2012)

Danke für den Link!

Ich hatte schonmal bei RW wegen dem "Tune" gefragt und folgende Antwort bekommen:
"beim RFC03 gibt es keine besondere Anforderungen an das Dämpfersetup.
Ein RP23 Dämpfer mit Standardsetup funktioniert in jedem Fall."

Hab jetzt mal bei GoCycle nachgefragt, die angebotenen Dinger sind folgendermaßen getuned:
Climb F / Compression F

Weiss jemand was das bedeutet? Passt das beim Verhältnis >3:1 (125mm Federweg bei 38mm Dämpferweg) vom RFC 0.3?


----------



## Vincy (25. Dezember 2012)

F = firm/krÃ¤ftig (sehr starke Druckstufe).
Ist eher fÃ¼r Marathon/Crosser, mit straffer Abstimmung.
Bei Tourer und etwas softerer Abstimmung, wÃ¼rde ich da eher Tune M nehmen.
Kann man bei Toxo abÃ¤ndern lassen, kostet pauschal 51â¬.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. Dezember 2012)

Da das RFC 0.3 ein überdurchschnittlich hohes Verhältnis zwischen Federweg Hinterbau/Dämpfer hat wäre die Frage ob F nicht doch passt. Kann man ja einfach mal testen...


----------



## at021971 (25. Dezember 2012)

Mein RP23 für das R.GT1 hat auch ein M Tune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Dezember 2012)

Standarddämpfer werden von Fox immer mit M/ M/ 200 geliefert.
Alle anderen sind aus anderen Bikes ausgebaut und Keine Aftermarketprodukte.


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Dezember 2012)

Netzfund:


----------



## camaroracer (27. Dezember 2012)

Sehr fein . . . 


Sieht aus als wäre das Foto im Laden von Ski+Soul / Bike+Soul in Saalbach - Hinterglemm entstanden.
Die hatten bisher einige RED Downhill und Freeride in ihrer Verleihflotte.
Da wäre das G1 ein würdiger Nachfolger  .
Jetzt wächst in mir die Hoffnung nächstes Jahr mal ein G1 über Hacklbergtrail und X-Line prügeln zu können.


----------



## Vincy (28. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt auch offiziell von Rotwild
http://www.rotwild.de/news/product-news/item/224-rotwild-rg1-%E2%80%93-das-gravity-bike-mit-herausragender-fahrwerkstechnologie


----------



## camaroracer (28. Dezember 2012)

*Das Fahrspaß-orientierte Gravity Bike R.G1 ist in den drei Rahmengrößen S, M und L erhältlich  in limitierter Auflage von nur 25 Stück.*



Da schwindet meine Hoffnung auf ein Leihbike zum Testen erheblich  .


----------



## RCC03-Biker (28. Dezember 2012)

und nur für Bergab einfach zu teuer. Aber schee is es scho...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. Dezember 2012)

Wär interessant wie sich ein E1 mit so einer Gabel fährt.


----------



## Orakel (29. Dezember 2012)

25St. pro Rahmengrösse?


----------



## heizer1980 (29. Dezember 2012)

Schönes Sammlerstück.

Aber ich werd die nächste Zeit noch nicht mal mehr mein E1 bewegen können.  Schlüsselbein gebrochen. 

Euch viel Spaß bei dem schönen Bikewetter.


----------



## at021971 (29. Dezember 2012)

Wie hat Du das denn angestellt? Also dann mal von meiner Seite gute Besserung eine möglichst kurze Radlpause und das nach der Heilung alles wieder so wird wie es vorher war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (29. Dezember 2012)

Dann mal gute Besserung


----------



## Orakel (29. Dezember 2012)

da hört das Jahr ja schlecht für dich auf heizer1980.
Gute Besserung.

PS: kann mir jemand verraten wie man einen Link umbennent, so dass nur mit dem Wort "Hier" der link angezeigt wird.
Danke
Gerne auch per PN


----------



## heizer1980 (29. Dezember 2012)

Bin am 1. Weihnachtsfeiertag auf dem Trail gestützt. Danach mussten die Jungs mich  7 km nach hause eskortieren. Gestern dann die OP und heute wieder raus.
Hoffe auch schnell wieder fahren zu können.  Das E1 schart schon mit den Hufen

Danke euch


----------



## TOM4 (29. Dezember 2012)

Auch von mir alles gute für's schlüsselbein und für die neue saison!


----------



## Kiefer (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe heute die Regenpause bei uns genutzt und noch eine Runde im alten Jahr gedreht 









Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr !!
 @HEIZER 1980, Dir vor allem gute Besserung !

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## TOM4 (29. Dezember 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Ich habe heute die Regenpause bei uns genutzt und noch eine Runde im alten Jahr gedreht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist denn da los!? Trägst du dein rad durch den wald!? Sooo sauber - das gibt's doch gar nicht!
Also meins sieht nach der letzten ausfahrt (schneeschmelze) aus, als hätte ich es in einen sumpf geworfen!


----------



## Kiefer (29. Dezember 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Was ist denn da los!? Trägst du dein rad durch den wald!? Sooo sauber - das gibt's doch gar nicht!
> Also meins sieht nach der letzten ausfahrt (schneeschmelze) aus, als hätte ich es in einen sumpf geworfen!



Hi Tom

Ja, was denkst du den.
Habs in den Wald getragen ein paar Bilder geschossen und dann wieder ab nach Hause 

Spaß bei Seite, als ich wieder zu Hause war hab ich ausgesehen wie eine Sau.

Frau meinte, von ihren 3 Kindern wäre ich das schlimmste 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Maledivo (29. Dezember 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Schönes Sammlerstück.
> 
> Aber ich werd die nächste Zeit noch nicht mal mehr mein E1 bewegen können.  Schlüsselbein gebrochen.
> 
> Euch viel Spaß bei dem schönen Bikewetter.



Von mir auch gute Besserung!


----------



## Maledivo (29. Dezember 2012)

Hi Ritter,

das Wetter war so toll heute, so habe ich mein RW aus dem Winterschlaf geholt und bin eine Runde geradelt.

Nun habe das Bike gereinigt und es geht wieder in den Winterschlaf, Wintersport ist nun angesagt , aber nur wenn es wieder schneit 

Hi Scottrog,

vielleicht interessiert Dich, ich habe jetzt nun auch ein paar Steinschläge in meinem Bike gefunden, sieht aber relativ harmlos aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2014macHartmann (30. Dezember 2012)

@Kiefer wo zum Geier hast du den Sattel... aua. @heizer1980 outsch! gute & schnelle Besserung!


----------



## Kiefer (30. Dezember 2012)

denis.sine schrieb:


> @_Kiefer_ wo zum Geier hast du den Sattel... aua.
> 
> Passt so für mich als "Tourenfahrer"
> Sattelstütze kommt natürlich noch ein Stück weit raus.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. Dezember 2012)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Bin am 1. Weihnachtsfeiertag auf dem Trail gestützt. Danach mussten die Jungs mich  7 km nach hause eskortieren. Gestern dann die OP und heute wieder raus.
> Hoffe auch schnell wieder fahren zu können.  Das E1 schart schon mit den Hufen
> 
> Danke euch



Hi Heizer,
das kann ja wohl nicht sein :-((, auch von mir gute Besserung. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## grosser (30. Dezember 2012)

Allen einen GUTEN RUTSCH und Gesundheit fürs neue Jahr und Heizer, dass er recht schnell wieder auf das Bike kommt! Der Pfälzer-Wald wartet!


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Dezember 2012)

Jau Heizer!
Gute Besserung, die Pfalz wartet auf uns!

Allen anderen einen guten Rutsch.....


----------



## TOM4 (30. Dezember 2012)

hallo zusammen,

kann mir bitte wer den unterschied zwischen dem r.r2 fs aus 2011 und dem von 2012 sagen? oder gibts ausser der farbe gar keinen unterschied?

danke tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2014macHartmann (30. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> die Pfalz wartet auf uns!



Stehen schon mögliche Termine zu Auswahl?

Möchte sie so früh wie möglich erfahren, damit ich evtl. Urlaub nehmen kann!

Dito, Guten Rutsch!


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Dezember 2012)

besteht denn überhaupt Interesse?


----------



## noie95 (30. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> besteht denn überhaupt Interesse?



aber sicher! jederzeit...

guten rutsch!


----------



## grosser (30. Dezember 2012)

noie95 schrieb:


> aber sicher! jederzeit...
> 
> guten rutsch!


schließe mich noie an!


----------



## heizer1980 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich wollte ja eigentlich über Karneval dahin. Ist aber dieses Jahr bereits Anfang Februar. Könnte knapp werden mit meinem Schlüsselbein. Wenn es gut läuft werde ich mir dann kurzfristig ein Zimmer suchen.  Vorab buchen werde allerdings nicht.

Dankeschön nochmal an alle für die Genesungswünsche. Bis dahin werfe ich mich an euren hoffentlich zahlreichen Bildern erfreuen.


----------



## Orakel (30. Dezember 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir bitte wer den unterschied zwischen dem r.r2 fs aus 2011 und dem von 2012 sagen? oder gibts ausser der farbe gar keinen unterschied?
> 
> danke tom


die Rahmen sind laut Angaben im Katalog gleich, somit ist nur das Design von 2011 zu 2012 anderst.


----------



## Orakel (30. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> besteht denn überhaupt Interesse?


sofern es die Verpflichtungen zulassen, wäre ich auch daran Intressiert.


----------



## TOM4 (30. Dezember 2012)

danke orakel!

ich wünsch euch auch einen guten rutsch ins neue!


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Dezember 2012)

ich denke, dann werde ich mal meine Fühler nach einem Termin ausstrecken.
Vor April liegt dort aber gerne noch Laub auf den Päddchen.

Wir werden uns aber rechtzeitig verständigen.

Wer also Interesse hat soll einfach diesen Eintrag zitieren und sich anfügen:

1. noie95
2. grosser
3. Orakel
4.


----------



## Orakel (31. Dezember 2012)

Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins 2013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowman_NA (31. Dezember 2012)

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
 @heizer1980: Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## zero-bond (31. Dezember 2012)

Auch ich wünsche Euch ein unfallfreies und erfolgreiches Zwo-Drei-Zehn!

Ich freue mich auf einen weiterhin guten Austausch hier im Kreis der Rotwild-Ritter-Tafelrunde!


----------



## kahuna (31. Dezember 2012)

Auch ich wünsch euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche allen Rotwild-Rittern einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!


----------



## 2014macHartmann (31. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ich denke, dann werde ich mal meine Fühler nach einem Termin ausstrecken.
> Vor April liegt dort aber gerne noch Laub auf den Päddchen.
> 
> Wir werden uns aber rechtzeitig verständigen.
> ...



Guten Rutsch!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (31. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ich denke, dann werde ich mal meine Fühler nach einem Termin ausstrecken.
> Vor April liegt dort aber gerne noch Laub auf den Päddchen.
> 
> Wir werden uns aber rechtzeitig verständigen.
> ...



  @Rockyrider:
Wenn ich es terminlich hin bekomme, würd ich mich gern mal anschließen. Kommt halt auf's genaue Datum an. 

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen Rotwildern, und allen anderen Bikern einen guten Rutsch, und alles Güte für 2013!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## noie95 (31. Dezember 2012)

mir isch grad langweilig  ... dann fass ich mal zur weiterbearbeitung zusammen
guten rutsch an alle!

*Zitat von RockyRider66* 
ich denke, dann werde ich mal meine Fühler nach einem Termin ausstrecken.
Vor April liegt dort aber gerne noch Laub auf den Päddchen.

Wir werden uns aber rechtzeitig verständigen.

Wer also Interesse hat soll einfach diesen Eintrag zitieren und sich anfügen:

1. noie95
2. grosser
3. Orakel
4. Denis (denis.sine)
5. Dirk Nennen
6.
7.


----------



## grosser (1. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
was ist das für ein Rahmen?
So einen habe ich noch nicht gesehen!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/94363-rotwild-r-e-d-three-gr-m
Was es Alles gibt/gab?


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Januar 2013)

Guckst du hier: Klick

Aus 2009...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (1. Januar 2013)

Ist ein R.E.D Three, in etwa das Vorgängermodell vom R.X1. Gab es auch mit Stahlfederdämpfer.


----------



## grosser (1. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Infos!
den Hirschen habe ich noch nie in der freien Wildbahn bzw. auf dem Papier gesehen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. Januar 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos!
> den Hirschen habe ich noch nie in der freien Wildbahn bzw. auf dem Papier gesehen.


Salve! Feines AM-bike, fährt sich klasse, auch im Schnee:




LG, GKR


----------



## grosser (1. Januar 2013)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve! Feines AM-bike, fährt sich klasse, auch im Schnee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Januar 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Habt ihre eine Idee was für einen Dämpfer ich als Alternative zum HVR200 einbauen kann?



Der Plan wäre ein Fox CTD (165x38mm) mit Tune F, da die Tune M nur für Rahmen bis 2,5:1 geeignet ist, das RFC0.3 aber ca. 3,3:1 hat und außerdem der Unterschied zwischen den Tunes offenbar sowieso nicht wahnsinnig groß ist. Den würde ich halt bezahlbar bekommen, spricht aus eurer Sicht da was dagegen?

Bleibt als zweite Frage, welche Buchsen brauche ich?
Ich würde das ja gerne selbst nachmessen, hab aber keine Ahnung was da genau gemessen werden muss. Daher hier zwei Bilder:


----------



## Vincy (2. Januar 2013)

Der Abstand zwischen 1 und 4, dass ist die Einbaubreite der Dämpferbuchsen. 
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/mount_kits_bushings.aspx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zero-bond (2. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Crank Brothers laufradsätzen? Finde die Sage 2 oder Opium optisch schon recht ansprechend. Standardmäßig passen die allerdings auch nicht ins E.1. hier geht's wohl nur mit einem Umbausatz von 150 auf 135mm.

Für Hinweise wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Januar 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Der Abstand zwischen 1 und 4, dass ist die Einbaubreite der Dämpferbuchsen.



Das wären oben ca. 23mm und unten ca. 37mm, ich glaube ohne die genauen Infos von Rotwild hab ich da wenig Chancen, da es ja Buchsen mit 22,86mm und 23,37mm und 23,88mm gibt, wer lässt sich bitte nur so nen Mist einfallen


----------



## Vincy (2. Januar 2013)

Das sind da Zollgrößen, deswegen die krummen Maße. 
Mit einem Messschieber kannst es gut ausmessen. Aufs Hunderstel mm kommt es da nicht drauf an, aber aufs Zehntel mm dagegen schon.


----------



## at021971 (2. Januar 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Der Plan wäre ein Fox CTD (165x38mm) mit Tune F, da die Tune M nur für Rahmen bis 2,5:1 geeignet ist, das RFC0.3 aber ca. 3,3:1 hat und außerdem der Unterschied zwischen den Tunes offenbar sowieso nicht wahnsinnig groß ist. Den würde ich halt bezahlbar bekommen, spricht aus eurer Sicht da was dagegen?
> 
> Bleibt als zweite Frage, welche Buchsen brauche ich?
> Ich würde das ja gerne selbst nachmessen, hab aber keine Ahnung was da genau gemessen werden muss. Daher hier zwei Bilder:


 
Hier wäre dann noch die versprochenen Angaben zu den Tunes des original Fox RP23 am R.GT1 von 2009. Bezüglich er Buchsendimensionen würde ich mich an Rotwild wenden, denn in der Tat geht es da um Bruchteile von Millimetern. Und da ich keinen Messschieber habe, kann ich da auch nicht wirkliche Hilfreiche Werte aus meinem R.GT1 ableiten.


----------



## Orakel (2. Januar 2013)

Erste Runde dieses Jahr auch im Wald, weitere Eindrücke, den ALSII Hinterbau bemerkt man garnet, wie wenn er nicht vorhanden wäre, deutlicher unterschied zu meinem damaligen RFC03,die Floatgabel spricht noch nicht so an wie ich es mir vorstelle, muss aber auch noch am Setup arbeiten.
Die Crankbrothergriffe tausche ich, bekomme problemme mit den Fingern (werden taub).
Es ist schon erstaunlich wie sich ca.2Kg weniger am ges. Gewicht(gegenüber dem X2) bemerkbar machen,lässt sich spielend Beschleunigen.
Die Pumpe auf dem Oberrohr ist nur Prov. dran, muss mir noch nach einem Werkzeugtäschle für den Sattel schauen.


----------



## TOM4 (2. Januar 2013)

Die pumpe kannst ja auch an der 2. Flaschenkorbaufnahme befestigen - wennst nur eine flasche brauchst bzw. kann man die ja auch gemeinsam mit einem flaschenkorb anschrauben.

Welche größe hast du beim r2 genommen? Auch m wie beim x2? Ich bin am überlegen, mein r1 auf ein r2 upzugraden und hab jetzt beim r1 ein s und beim x1 einen m rahmen. Aber beim r2 ist der standover schon so hoch wie meine schrittlänge - deswegen überleg ich ob ich nicht wieder ein s nehmen soll?


----------



## Thomas1809 (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

allen erstmal ein gesundes und unfallfreies neues Jahr.

Bin mit meinem R2 FS auch mal eine Runde gefahren, aber nur Fahrradwege, im Wald ist noch zu nass.









Grüßle Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Januar 2013)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> .....Bin mit meinem R2 FS auch mal eine Runde gefahren, aber nur Fahrradwege, im Wald ist noch zu nass.....
> Grüßle Thomas



Ach Unsinn:


----------



## Orakel (2. Januar 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Die pumpe kannst ja auch an der 2. Flaschenkorbaufnahme befestigen - wennst nur eine flasche brauchst bzw. kann man die ja auch gemeinsam mit einem flaschenkorb anschrauben.
> 
> Welche größe hast du beim r2 genommen? Auch m wie beim x2? Ich bin am überlegen, mein r1 auf ein r2 upzugraden und hab jetzt beim r1 ein s und beim x1 einen m rahmen. Aber beim r2 ist der standover schon so hoch wie meine schrittlänge - deswegen überleg ich ob ich nicht wieder ein s nehmen soll?


Rahmen ist M, war zuerst auch auf einen S Fokusiert, wegen dem "längeren Oberrohrmaß" in M.
Das Standover ist bei allen Rahmengr. dieselbe.


----------



## TOM4 (2. Januar 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> Rahmen ist M, war zuerst auch auf einen S Fokusiert, wegen dem "längeren Oberrohrmaß" in M.
> Das Standover ist bei allen Rahmengr. dieselbe.



lt. rotwild sind die standover's von rh zu rh um je ~1cm grösser http://www.rotwild.de/racing/rr2-fs

ist zwar nur 1cm, aber beim m ist die standoverhöhe schon so hoch wie meine schrittlänge - natürlich ist die schrittlänge nicht mehr "das" massbei der rahmenhöhe, aber wenn ich nicht mehr am boden komm, wenn ich überm rahmen steh!
ich weiss nicht

ich bin lt. rotwildgrößenempfehlung beim s im oberen und beim m rahmen im unteren bereich - jetzt hab ich wie gesagt den s (or länge 575 baujahr 09) mit einem 110er vorbau - find's ganz gut, aber es könnte eventuell schon eine spur sportlicher sein - also eher ein längeres or mit kürzerem vorbau oder umgekehrt - kürzeres or mit längerem vorbau? was würdet ihr denn sagen/empfehlen für ein marathon/ race bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (2. Januar 2013)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> allen erstmal ein gesundes und unfallfreies neues Jahr.
> 
> ...



wenn das die erfrischungsgetränke sind, die man(n) mit hat wenn man keinen flaschenkorb montiert hat, dann schraub ich meine jetzt gleich bei jedem rad ab!
recht so, im winter wird die "grundlage" geschaffen!

ach ja, gutes bike!


----------



## Orakel (2. Januar 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> lt. rotwild sind die standover's von rh zu rh um je ~1cm grösser http://www.rotwild.de/racing/rr2-fs
> 
> ich bin lt. rotwildgrößenempfehlung beim s im oberen und beim m rahmen im unteren bereich - jetzt hab ich wie gesagt den s (or länge 575 baujahr 09) mit einem 110er vorbau - find's ganz gut, aber es könnte eventuell schon eine spur sportlicher sein - also eher ein längeres or mit kürzerem vorbau oder umgekehrt - kürzeres or mit längerem vorbau? was würdet ihr denn sagen/empfehlen für ein marathon/ race bike?


hast du natürlich recht, hab standover mit Sattelrohrlänge verwechselt.
Die Überlegung habe ich auch, wenn ich mit der Zeit merke dass ich zugestreckt (Rücken)auf dem R2 sitze, tausche ich den jetzigen 90mm Vorbau gegen einen mit 75mm aus.


----------



## Thomas1809 (2. Januar 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> wenn das die erfrischungsgetränke sind, die man(n) mit hat wenn man keinen flaschenkorb montiert hat, dann schraub ich meine jetzt gleich bei jedem rad ab!
> recht so, im winter wird die "grundlage" geschaffen!
> 
> ach ja, gutes bike!



Jo grundlage für den Bierkeller 
und wenn ich genug Flaschenpfand zusammen habe, kaufe ich einen Flaschenhalter.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## TOM4 (2. Januar 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> Die Überlegung habe ich auch, wenn ich mit der Zeit merke dass ich zugestreckt (Rücken)auf dem R2 sitze, tausche ich den jetzigen 90mm Vorbau gegen einen mit 75mm aus.



ach ja, das mit dem rücken wird ja mit dem älter werden auch nicht besser! noch ein faktor den ich miteinbeziehen muss!


----------



## oildude (3. Januar 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Jetzt auch offiziell von Rotwild
> http://www.rotwild.de/news/product-...-bike-mit-herausragender-fahrwerkstechnologie







Zu schön, ich mag es .


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Januar 2013)

und sogar die untere Dämpferaufnahme auf man im Vergleich zum 2012er E1 wieder ansprechend gestaltet.


----------



## Vette08 (3. Januar 2013)

Ich wünsche Euch zuerst einmal alles Gute fürs neue Bike-Jahr ! 

Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen unteren Kabelkonus ich exakt für eine Lyrik (1.5" tapered) für ein 2012er X1 brauche?
btw: Bye bye Luft, endlich Stahlfeder ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Januar 2013)

Den ganz gewöhnlichen von einer Taperdgabel, Modell spielt keine Rolle.
Hast du doch sicher noch auf der alten Gabel drauf?


----------



## Vette08 (3. Januar 2013)

Ja klar. Der sitzt noch auf dem Gabelschaft. Bei der letzten Gabel hatte der Vorbesitzer den Konus draufgelassen, der hat aber nicht gepasst! Sollte der Konus nicht zum Steuersatz passen?

Ich werde aber versuchen den Konus von der alten Gabel mitzunehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (3. Januar 2013)

Der gehört auch zum Steuersatz! Bei der Gabel ist nur der Durchmesser am Lagersitz wichtig, der ist auch nur genormt. 
Alles Andere ist abhängig vom Steuersatz bzw Steuerrohr vom Rahmen (zB Durchmesser, Winkel, Höhe, mit oder ohne Dichtung).
Ggfls vom Steuersatzhersteller besorgen, die meisten bieten es als Ersatzteil an.
http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c483_Kleinteile.html

http://www.bicycleheadsets.com/S.H.I.S.php


----------



## grosser (3. Januar 2013)

Vette08 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch zuerst einmal alles Gute fürs neue Bike-Jahr !
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen unteren Kabelkonus ich exakt für eine Lyrik (1.5" tapered) für ein 2012er X1 brauche?
> btw: Bye bye Luft, endlich Stahlfeder ...



Schreib Rotwild an die senden dir für <10Euro einen Originalen zu!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

meine Herde hat Zuwachs bekommen. R2 HT 
Dazu eine Frage. Der Rahmen hat ja hinten PM Aufnahme.
Dachte das wäre genormt und der PM Adapter für ne 180mm Scheibe vorne paßt auch hinten. Paßt aber nicht. Was brauch ich um hinten ne 180erScheibe zu fahren. Nen 203er  PM Adapter von vorne ?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## abi_1984 (4. Januar 2013)

@spitfire4: Mit dem 200er oder 203er PM Adapter hast Du grundsätzlich recht.
Das aktuelle R2 hat ne PM Aufnahme für 140er Scheibengröße und wird auch mit dieser Scheibengröße ausgeliefert. Ich würde mich lieber bei Rotwild rückversichern, ob der Rahmen überhaupt für eine 180er Scheibe freigegeben ist. Die Belastung für das Sitzstrebchen werden bei ner 180er er Scheibe doch deutlich größer.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Info, das erklärt natürlich alles 
Habe bei RW nachgefragt. Offiziell ist 160mm freigegeben, 180mm würde wohl gehen aber man rät wegen der Belastung auf den Hinterbau ab. Leuchtet auch ein wenn man die Sitzstrebchen sieht.
Jut dann mach ich ne Brake Force One 160er Scheibe mit nem 180er PM Adapter drauf.

VG


----------



## TOM4 (4. Januar 2013)

Ja und foto,s? Ein stolzer vater muss doch sein glück mit anderen teilen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (4. Januar 2013)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Jut dann mach ich ne Brake Force One 160er Scheibe mit nem 180er PM Adapter drauf.
> 
> VG


Mich würde deine Meinung/Erfahrung zu der BFO intressieren, man liest da soviel 
Ich will mir aber keine kaufen.


----------



## Orakel (5. Januar 2013)

kurz zur erfolgreichen suche nach einem LRsatz für das R.2. Es wird ein Tune King/Kong, ZTR Alpine (weiß),Sapim CXray speichen LRsatz von einem bekannten Laufradbauer hier im Laufrad Unterforum.
Gewicht 1316gr.
Bilder folgen


----------



## RW_Eddy (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

es liegt schon eine Weile zurück, da wurde über Einbaubuchsen diskutiert.

Gleitlager oder Kugellager ?

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit den aktuellen Huber Buchsen im Vergleich zu den neuen Fox, insbesondere bei der "obereren" Buchse bei C1, X1 und E1?

Viele Grüße
Eddy


----------



## oneeasy (5. Januar 2013)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> allen erstmal ein gesundes und unfallfreies neues Jahr.
> 
> ...



Hi, ich bin kein Rotwild Fahrer mehr aber die Bikes gefallen mir immer noch vor allem dein Teil... Sieht echt sehr geil aus der Hobel


----------



## Thomas1809 (6. Januar 2013)

oneeasy schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin kein Rotwild Fahrer mehr aber die Bikes gefallen mir immer noch vor allem dein Teil... Sieht echt sehr geil aus der Hobel



Danke, hört Mann gern.


----------



## Snowman_NA (6. Januar 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> kurz zur erfolgreichen suche nach einem LRsatz für das R.2. Es wird ein Tune King/Kong, ZTR Alpine (weiß),Sapim CXray speichen LRsatz von einem bekannten Laufradbauer hier im Laufrad Unterforum.
> Gewicht 1316gr.
> Bilder folgen



Glückwunsch. Klingt gut. Bilder werden dann ja wohl noch ne Weile dauern, nehme ich an.
Wo hast Du denn jetzt zugeschlagen...mehr so in östlicher Richtung oder eher so im Frankfurter Raum?


----------



## Orakel (6. Januar 2013)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Klingt gut. Bilder werden dann ja wohl noch ne Weile dauern, nehme ich an.
> Wo hast Du denn jetzt zugeschlagen...mehr so in östlicher Richtung oder eher so im Frankfurter Raum?


jiep, dauert ein wenig, bin gespannt wie die Farbkombi wirkt
es steht in deiner Signatur


----------



## Sauerlandradler (6. Januar 2013)

noie95 schrieb:


> *Zitat von RockyRider66*
> ich denke, dann werde ich mal meine Fühler nach einem Termin ausstrecken.
> Vor April liegt dort aber gerne noch Laub auf den Päddchen.
> 
> ...



Bin, sofern der Termin passt, gerne dabei!


----------



## grosser (6. Januar 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> jiep, dauert ein wenig, bin gespannt wie die Farbkombi wirkt
> es steht in deiner Signatur



Ah, da habe ich gerade 2 ZTR Flow Felgen geordert für mein E1 Laufradsatz!


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Januar 2013)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es liegt schon eine Weile zurück, da wurde über Einbaubuchsen diskutiert.
> 
> ...



Die 2013er Buchsen von Fox sind auch aus Igus- Kunststoff wie die von Huber.
Auch die Achsen sind beschichtet.
Bis hierher also gleich.
Aber Fox hat jetzt auch noch einen Bund mit Dichtringen, das macht Sinn.

Nadellager sind sinnvoll, aber nur dort wo sich auch was dreht, am X1/ E1 also oben.
Aber achte beim Einbau auf die Klemmstellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casir (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bei meinem neuen E1 Pro Modell 2012 (2x gefahren) Probleme mit dem Lack und dem Dämpfer.

Zum einen ist an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme der Lack rechts und links abgeplatzt und an einer Stelle am Gelenk hinter dem Sattelrohr. Beides aus unerfindlichen Gründen.
Und dann habe ich noch das Problem mit dem Fox Float CTD 200 (Tune M) Dämpfer. Selbst bei einem Luftdruck von 220PSI und vollem (schnellstem) Rebound habe ich einen Sag von ca. 50%! Der Rahmen ist Gr. L und ich wiege netto 84kg bei 186cm. Kann ja eigentlich nicht richtig sein!!!

Auf ettlichen Seiten weiter vorne wurde von Lackproblemen an einem anderen Modell berichtet..

Hat von Euch jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen beim E1 gemacht?

Gruss
casir


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Januar 2013)

Mach mal ein Foto vom lack und vom Dämpfer.

Bei den neuen Dämpfer wird die Größe der Luftkammer über Spacer verändert.
Ggf. muss du bei 84kg einen Spacer mehr aufstecken, nimm am besten mal mit Rotwild Rücksprache.


----------



## casir (7. Januar 2013)




----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Januar 2013)

Uii, das Dämpfergehäuse scheint am Ende des Federweges auf die Aufnahme zu schlagen?
Das sollte nicht sein.
Bei mir (2011er) sieht das Teil noch etwas anders aus und der O- Ring fällt dann einfach runter.
Ich würde mal mit den Machern Rücksprache halten.

Ansonsten platzt der Lack so ab, bei allen Rotwilds.
Die Sache am Tretlager ist daher nicht ungewöhnlich, leider.


----------



## Vincy (7. Januar 2013)

Schau mal am unteren Dämpfergleitkolben ob es da vielleicht an der Aufnahme dranschlägt. Müßten dann Spuren am Kolbengehäuse zu sehen sein.
Vielleicht ist der Abstand zu knapp, wenn die Verschraubung etwas zu locker ist.

Bei den 2013 CTD Dämpfer gibt es andere Air Volume Spacer (für mehr Endprogression).
Mußt dabei beachten, welche Gehäuseversion es ist. Da gibt es SV, LV und XV.
Entweder mit den Spacer versuchen oder/und mit höherem Boostvalve Druck.
http://service.foxracingshox.com/co...QuickTech/013CTD_FloatAirSpringSpacerProc.htm
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/Rear_Shocks/2013_LVSV_eyelets.htm


----------



## casir (7. Januar 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Schau mal am unteren Dämpfergleitkolben ob es da vielleicht an der Aufnahme dranschlägt. Müßten dann Spuren am Kolbengehäuse zu sehen sein.
> 
> Bei den 2013 CTD Dämpfer gibt es andere Air Volume Spacer (für mehr Endprogression).
> http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm



Das Gehäuse ist beschädigungsfrei! Ein Durchschlag des Dämpfers schliesse ich also zu 99% aus.
Allerdings sitzt der Kolben extrem dicht an der Dämpferaufnahme, vielleicht wurde zuviel Lack aufgetragen?

Die Endprogression ist sicherlich auch nicht optimal, aber es kann ja nicht sein, der Dämpfer schon im Stand zu 50% eingefedert ist...
Da helfen die Spacer doch auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Vincy (7. Januar 2013)

Den Sag bestimmt man in erster Linie über den Luftdruck. Die Spacer sind für die Endprogression. Beeinflußt aber auch etwas den Sag. 50% sind da aber zu viel, eher 30-35%.
Bei dem CTD kannst aber bis max 300psi. http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_cen...tent/Rear_Shocks/2013FLOATCTDperformance.html
Aber allgemein sind die neuen CTD Dämpfer vom Grund Setup her etwas softer abgestimmt. In vielen aktuellen Biketests wurde es auch bemängelt, dass da häufig etwas zu wenig Druckstufe ist (im High speed Bereich).


----------



## K3RMIT (8. Januar 2013)

Das mit den Dämpfer hatte ich auch, war dann grad mal 2 Jahre alt also 2 Saisons auf'm buckel, kam schleichend.
Mal tauchte er voll weg, Rad ins auto beim händer funzte er wieder, das war im ersten jahr. Dann im zweiten nach dem Winter wars ganz aus, konntest nix mehr machen. Ging zu Toxoholic und wurde gewartet.
Jetzt funzt er wieder normal wie er soll.


----------



## Kiefer (8. Januar 2013)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Das mit den Dämpfer hatte ich auch, war dann grad mal 2 Jahre alt also 2 Saisons auf'm buckel, kam schleichend.
> Mal tauchte er voll weg, Rad ins auto beim händer funzte er wieder, das war im ersten jahr. Dann im zweiten nach dem Winter wars ganz aus, konntest nix mehr machen. Ging zu Toxoholic und wurde gewartet.
> Jetzt funzt er wieder normal wie er soll.


 

Hallo Martin

Du hast dich für ein Stumpjumper  entschieden ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (8. Januar 2013)

Moin,

ich benötige mal eine Griffempfehlung für mein 2012er C1 FS. Ich habe derzeit die Ergon GS2. Die haben integrierte BarEnds. Ich mochte sie eigentlich ganz gerne aber ich habe Probleme mit dieser Auflage für den Handballen. Wenn ich diesen normal einstelle, dann komme ich gut durchs Gelände, außer es wird sehr Steil bergab, dann fühlt es sich so an, als würde diese Auflage einen über den Lenker schieben. Das gefällt mir nicht. 

Also suche ich etwas neues =). Habt Ihr nen Tipp für mich? Danke Euch!


----------



## Maledivo (8. Januar 2013)

Moin, ich benutze an meinem C1 Crankbrothers Cobalt Lock-on.

Bin damit sehr zufrieden, farblich passt auch zum Rad.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Januar 2013)

Gefühlsechte "Odi Ruffian"


----------



## 2014macHartmann (8. Januar 2013)

casir schrieb:


>



bei mir siehts leider genauso aus... fahre jetzt mal zu meinem Händler mal hören was der dazu sagt.


----------



## Markusdr (8. Januar 2013)

Hab jetzt die: ODI Troy Lee Designs genommen


----------



## casir (8. Januar 2013)

denis.sine schrieb:


> bei mir siehts leider genauso aus... fahre jetzt mal zu meinem Händler mal hören was der dazu sagt.



Wo hast Du es gekauft und was sagen die zu den Lackschäden?

Ich habe mein Rad online bei fun-corner.de gekauft. Die Mitarbeiter und auch der Geschäftsführer sind wirklich sehr bemüht, absolut vorbildlich und professionell...  Mehr möchte ich gegenwärtig nicht berichten so lange noch die Möglichkeit einer gütlichen Einigung besteht.

....to be continued 


Sonst noch jemand mit unerklärlichen Lackschäden? 
Bitte posten oder PN an mich...Danke

 @Vincy: Vielleicht bin ich blind...habe nichts gefunden, wonach man den Dämpfer mit 300psi Druck aufpumpen kann darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo Casir,

Ich habe auch so manchen Abplatzer an unmöglichen Stellen, z.B. um die Schrauben der Dämpferaufnahme (Bilder habe ich schon einmal hier gepostet) oder oben auf der Wippe. 

Den Letzten habe ich versucht selbst mit dem Lackstift von Rotwild etwas auszubessern, naja, ich bin halt kein Lackierer. Sieht aber besser aus wie der schwarzer Fleck....   gebe zu, dass ich etwas enttäuscht bin.

Jetzt lasse ich es einfach mit dem Ausbessern, nur noch an ganz exponierten Stellen mache ich mal ein Tupfer drauf....    ich spare und dann schaue ich mal was wer zu bieten hat. 

VG Bolzer1711


----------



## Vincy (8. Januar 2013)

casir schrieb:


> @_Vincy_: Vielleicht bin ich blind...habe nichts gefunden, wonach man den Dämpfer mit 300psi Druck aufpumpen kann darf.


 

Auszug aus dem CTD manual (online)

http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_cen...tent/Rear_Shocks/2013FLOATCTDperformance.html

*Installing Your Shock*


If you are installing your shock on a bike for which the shock is not original equipment:
Install the shock.
Remove the main air chamber air cap and let all the air out of the main air chamber.
Carefully cycle the suspension through its entire travel.
Check that all parts of the shock are clear of the frame and swingarm as it cycles through the travel.
*Pressurize your main air chamber to a minimum of 50 psi and no more than 300 psi.* You will tune to a more specific air pressure in the Setting Sag section below.
Set sag.


----------



## casir (8. Januar 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo Casir,
> 
> Ich habe auch so manchen Abplatzer an unmöglichen Stellen, z.B. um die Schrauben der Dämpferaufnahme (Bilder habe ich schon einmal hier gepostet) oder oben auf der Wippe.
> 
> ...




Hast Du die Schäden mal reklamiert? Beim Händler oder Rotwild?
Wie war die Reaktion bzw. Garantieabwicklung?


 @Vincy: Danke, habe ich wohl überlesen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Januar 2013)

@casir:
Ich gehe davo aus, dass man bei Rotwild nicht gemerkt hat dass der Dämpfer unten anschlägt.
Es gibt in meinen Augen nur 2 Möglichkeiten das zu korrigieren:
1. Exzentrisch gebohrte Buchsen
2. nachfeilen (der Lack ist ja eh weg)

Die Sache mit dem Lack wird sich nicht ändern, der bleibt anfällig.
Das sollte aber bei einem Endurobike nicht ganz so schlimm sein.
Ich habe den Bock dort abgeklebt, das hilft, ist aber aufwendig.


----------



## Kordl (8. Januar 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Moin, ich benutze an meinem C1 Crankbrothers Cobalt Lock-on.
> 
> Bin damit sehr zufrieden, farblich passt auch zum Rad.



Hab ich auch und finden die gut.







Tom


----------



## at021971 (8. Januar 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Der Plan wäre ein Fox CTD (165x38mm) mit Tune F, da die Tune M nur für Rahmen bis 2,5:1 geeignet ist, das RFC0.3 aber ca. 3,3:1 hat und außerdem der Unterschied zwischen den Tunes offenbar sowieso nicht wahnsinnig groß ist. Den würde ich halt bezahlbar bekommen, spricht aus eurer Sicht da was dagegen?
> Bleibt als zweite Frage, welche Buchsen brauche ich?
> Ich würde das ja gerne selbst nachmessen, hab aber keine Ahnung was da genau gemessen werden muss. Daher hier zwei Bilder:...


 
Ich habe mir jetzt mal einen digitalen Messschieber besorgt. Beim R.GT1 ergeben die Messungen der benötigten Buchsen für die obere Befestigung 21,84 mm x 8 mm. Gemessen mit Buchsen im Dämpferauge und über beide Buchsen. Diese gibt es auch genau mit den Maßen von Fox. 

Bei der unteren Buchse ist das aber anders. Die kann man nicht wie die Oberen in das Dämpferauge stecken, denn sie sind eigentlich nur Abstandshalter und liegen somit nur auf dem Dämpferauge auf. Dabei haben sie einen Innendurchmesser von ca. 13,2 mm und sind 11,8 mm bzw. 11,84 mm breit. Der Dämpfer selber ist an der Stelle ca. 12,8 mm dick, so dass das Dämpferauge mit beiden Buchen auf 36,44 mm kommt. Wenn das Dämpferauge des DT Swiss Dämpfers genauso dich, wie das eines Fox Dämpfers sein sollte, kannst Du wohl die am RFR 0.3 verbauten Buchsen weiterverwenden. Ansonsten musst Du Dir wohl bei Rotwild die unteren Buchsen besorgen.

Eine Übersicht der Fox Buchsen für bestimmte Bikes findet man Übrigens auf der Fox Service Seite in der FoxHelp (http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm). Dort unter Rear Shock Fit Chart (http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Resources/spreadsheets/Reducer_Specs_2011.xls). Da sind auch viele Rotwild Bikes der Modelljahre 2005  2011 dabei, die mit Fox Rear Shox geleifert wurden.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. Januar 2013)

Leider ist das alles nicht so einfach.
Um einen Fox RP23 ins RFC 0.3 einzubauen müsste ich die Titan-Dämpferachse des Linkage auf 13,1mm abdrehen sowie ein neues Iguslager für den Fox Dämpfer und zwei Aluhülsen mit kleinerem Innendurchmesser und anderer Breite einbauen.
Außerdem braucht man für oben noch Dämpferbuchsen für Fox in der Größe 22.2x8mm.

Da mein HVR200 evtl. reparabel ist halte ich erstmal Abstand von dieser Aktion und setze diese nur im Fall der Fälle um, dann natürlich mit ausführlicher Dokumentation.


----------



## Vincy (9. Januar 2013)

Bei Rotwild gibt es da doch eine Montageanleitung dazu.
http://service.rotwild.de/images/data/Rotwild_DVD/MANUALS/MTB-ALS%20_2002-2007.pdf 





Oben kannst die normalen Fox Buchsen nehmen, da dort keine Schwenkbewegung ist. Da lohnen sich die neueren Versionen nicht.
Die Fox DU-bushing haben Außen d15,08mm und Innen d12,7mm (19/32"x1/2").
Ansonsten den Stephan Huber fragen, der fertigt dir da auch Passendes an. 
http://huber-bushings.com/


----------



## K3RMIT (9. Januar 2013)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hallo Martin
> 
> Du hast dich für ein Stumpjumper  entschieden ?
> 
> ...



Hi Thomas,

ja und nein, ich bin es Probegefahren und es war der Hammer.
Zauberte mir ein lächeln ins Gesicht wie noch nie ein Bike zuvor.
Leider hat Specialzed nicht das was ich will, also 26Zoll in Grösse M als Carbon Rahmen in normalen Preissegment 

Deshalb hab ich jetzt einfach auf Doof das Canyon Nerve CF 9.0 bestellt.
Kein Bike vereint so konsequent genau das was ich suche.
Das werde ich mal testen wenn es kommt und ansonsten werde ich entweder mein Rotwild C1 verkaufen als Komplettbike (was schlecht ist da ich für die geile Ausstattung wohl nie wieder den Gegenwert bekomme) oder den Rahmen raushau und nen Stumpi oder Liteville 301 MK10 reinbau und die Teile übernehme


----------



## TOM4 (9. Januar 2013)

Warum zauberte dir das stumpi ein lächeln ins gesicht? Richtigen trail erwischt? Fahrtechnik besser geworden, als zu dem zeitpunkt als du das c1 getestet hattest? Richtige rahmengröße-/geometrie? 
Nicht das ich auch was anderes suche (bin sehr zufrieden mit meinen rotwild's und wenn ich keinen "haushaltsnotfall" gehabt hätte, dann hätte ich mein r1 auf ein r2 ausgetauscht), aber ich würde gerne wissen, was andere anders/besser machen. Oder einfach nur die richtige tagesverfassung + richtige trailbedingungen gehabt? Und warum dann canyon, wenn dir das stumpi soo gefallen hat!? Bitte nicht als kritik oder negativ sehen, mich interessierts nur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K3RMIT (9. Januar 2013)

ne ne ich nehms nicht als Kritik  Keine Sorge.

Also vorneweg ist es so dass das C1 mir seitdem ich es habe keine richtige Freude bereitet hat.
Los ging es schon in der ersten Saison mit mehreren Defekten, gut kann Rotwild nix dafür aber das Rad im gesamtpaket ist halt mal ein Rotwild 
Dann musste der Rahmen getauscht werden, mehrere Wochen in der Vorsaison das Rad weg, dann die schwinge hinten, dann der Dämpfer hinten und lauter kleine Geschichten die sich so aufsummierten.

Ansonsten lief das rad ganz ok aber irgendwas fehlte mir immer, es war unspektakulär und so bisschen wie eine graue Maus.
Ich kanns nicht beschreiben, das gewisse Etwas fehlte einfach.
Selbst beim Vorgänger was ich hatte (Rcc03) freute ich mich wenn ich in den Keller ging und das Rad dort stehen sah, das C1 ist nur noch Gebrauchsgegendstand.

Ich bin dann mal das Stumpi probegfahren und es war draufsetzen und wohl fühlen, man fühlte sich sofort "zu Hause" als würde man zu einer langjährigen Freundinn zurück kommen oder sich auf die 30 Jahre alt super bequeme Couch setzen die perfekt passt.
Das C1 hingegen ist einfach nur.....'n Ikea Stuhl  Dazu ist das Stumpi Bockhart und Steif ohne ende, du traust dich einfach viel mehr, es vermittelt Sicherheit und Geborgenheit, klingt alles schon fast mehr nach einer Heiratsanzeige 
Das C1 hingegen ist einfach nur ein unspäktakulärer Tourer mit dem man Waldautobahnen fährt und bisschen Gebirge aber nix hartes. Das C1 vermittelt mir eher unsicherheit, zum einen fliegen dir die Teile aufm Trail ab (Rosetten an der Wippe abgesprengt und in schwarz nicht mehr lieferbar, warte seit 6 Monaten auf die rosetten) oder es ist schwammig und überfordert, mein subjektives Empfinden.

Das es das Stumpi nicht wurde liegt einfach nur an der Tatsache das ich ein 26er haben will mit Carbon Rahmen und da ruft Specci flockige 5500 Taler auf und das dann mit X7/X9 Ausstattungsmischmasch und solche Preise will ich nicht mitgehen.

Deshalb das Canyon das in seinen Eigenschaften alles vereint was ich will und suche.
Carbonrahmen, 120mm Federweg, 26 zoll, 3-fach, Steckachsen, innenverlegte züge, super ausstattung, super Gewicht, Einsatzbereich von Marathon bis Alpencross und Trails alles möglich.
Wie gesagt ich habe es blind bestellt und werde es eben testen, passt es nicht schicke ich es zurück und seh dann weiter was ich mache.

Nichtsdesto trotz werde ich versuchen an einen guten Stumpi Rahmen zu kommen um mein Rotwild Rahmen rauszuwerfen und das Stumpi daraus aufzubauen oder eben ein Liteville 301.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (9. Januar 2013)

â¦.ganz einfach auch andere Hersteller machen funktionelle und schÃ¶ne RÃ¤der, die preislich deutlich unter denen von Rotwild liegen. Die Hersteller, die preislich auf einem Niveau liegen bauen qualitativ mindestens gleichwertige Bikes, teilweise sind diese innovativer (wenn man das haben will). Mein X2 ist fahrwerkstechnisch das beste Bike das ich bisher hatte (ist aber auch mein erstes mit 150mm), mit dem traue ich mir richtig viel zu und bergauf ist es gut zu pedalieren. Bis auf den Makel bin ich sehr zufriedenâ¦â¦.

Mein Bikekollegen fahren Canyon, Scott und Centurion, das sind alles perfekte RÃ¤der. Die Canyon-Fullys sind fahrwerkstechnisch richtig gut, sind hochwertig ausgestattet, dadurch teilweise auch richtig leicht und kosten mal gut >30% weniger, wenn das mal kein Argument ist.

Bin selbst schon Stumpjumper und Rocky Mountain Probe gefahren, boooaaaahhhh auch die gehen im Wald und auf den Trails richtig ab. Als Ottonormalfahrer und Tourer merke ich teilweise den Unterschied fahrwerkstechnisch gar nicht. Denke in einer Preiskategorie 4.000 â¬ + kÃ¶nnen und dÃ¼rfen sich die Hersteller keinen Schrott erlauben, denn in der heutigen Zeit des Internets ist das mal richtig schnell verbreitet und die Marken geraten dann schnell in Verruf!!!

VG Bolzer1711


----------



## Orakel (9. Januar 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Bis auf den Makel bin ich sehr zufrieden.
> 
> 
> VG Bolzer1711


welchen Makel hat den dein X2


----------



## TOM4 (9. Januar 2013)

@K3RMIT: danke für deine erläuterung = nachvollziehbar!
 @bolzer: ein rotwild kaufen und sich dann darüber unterhalten bzw. sagen, dass es andere "günstigere" und gleichwertige hersteller gibt!? Das ist wie wenn ich mir eine roles kaufe und dann mich darüber aufregen das sie so teuer ist und das es auch z.b. Swatch gibt, die ein schweizer uhrwerk haben!
Und puncto individualität, bin ich mit rotwild sehr zufrieden - geometrietechnisch und andere standardtechnsiche sachen sind sie voll auf zeit und mir persönlich ist das "nicht massenware haben" (zumindest in meiner gegend) lieber und dafür zahl ich auch gerne ein wenig mehr bzw. lassen sich die massenwarenhersteller (spezi, cannondale, usw) beim preis auch nicht gerade lumpen!


----------



## grosser (9. Januar 2013)

Ich kann K3RMIT verstehen!
Wenn man so viele Probs mit einem Bike hat, verliert man die Lust und die positiven Eigenschaften werden nicht mehr wahrgenommen.
Ich hatte so ein Erlebnis mit meinem Liteville301. Nach 3 Jahren hatte ich den 4. Dämpfer drin und war froh als der Bock verkauft war. Damals hatte ich das AHA-Erlebnis beim Umstieg auf das C1. Mittlerweile habe ich noch mein x1 in Gebrauch und ein E1 im Aufbau. Defekte hatte ich keine die letzten 3 Jahre!
Das einzige ist die Lack-Qualität mit den Abplatzern, dass ist unschön und dürfte bei Bikes dieser Preisklasse nicht vorkommen. Ich habe halt alle exponierten Stellen abgeklebt. 
Aber auch bei Bikes in den Preisklassen über 6000 Euros gibt es leider zu oft was zu bemängeln.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (9. Januar 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> welchen Makel hat den dein X2



Die unschönen Lackabplatzer.....    ansonsten ein herausragendes Bike!!!

Habe halt nichts abgeklebt, mit dem C1 habe ich diese Probleme nicht.


----------



## K3RMIT (9. Januar 2013)

SchÃ¶n das ihr mich versteht 
Ich weiss noch als ich anno 2009 mit der Freundin in die Partnachklamm in Garmisch ging und mir einer aufn Rotwild C1 entgegen kam, ich finde das Design und fand es auch damals sofort total geil und eigenstÃ¤ndig und ich wusste das muss ich haben.
Ende 2009 dann rein zum  HÃ¤ndler und noch das 2009er aufbauen lassen obwohl ich schon das 2010er hÃ¤tte kriegen kÃ¶nnen aber ich wollte das 09er 

Naja dann die ganzen Defekte, dazu das Bikle abgeholt im Februar 2010 und dank der Werbung von S-Tec gleich den ersten fiesen Batzen zum schlucken bekommen als die Dinger grad 2-3 Monate spÃ¤ter fÃ¼r 500â¬ billiger angepriesen wurde, dacht mir ok mein HÃ¤ndler ist mir das wert.

Aber dann kamen noch die Defekte, mein HÃ¤ndler immer bemÃ¼ht aber eigtl bin ich mit dem Bock 2010 kaum gefahren, also es waren keine 1000KM, schÃ¤tze so um die 700-800.
Dazu noch einige StÃ¼rze, den letzten erst im Herbst als mich runtergefahren haben und somit verbinde ich mit dem Bike nur noch negatives.
Habe das Bike auch letzten Winter komplett umgekrempelt, feinste Teile rangebaut um es zu individiualisieren (Ritchey WCS Parts, ZTR Flow mit DT Swiss 204S usw) aber irgendwie wollte mir das Bike nie so richtig was geben.

Dazu kommt das Rotwild fÃ¼r mich immer mehr in Regionen eines Massenhersteller abdriftet.
Lediglich Design und Ergonomie sind ungeschlagen.
Aber wenn selbst beim Stadler Rotwild's drin stehen und ich mir das neue 29er C1 ansehe wird mir schlecht. Dazu noch die schlechten Erfahrung in Sachen Service mit Rotwild selbst, wie oben beschrieben 6 Monate warte ich auf die Rosette an der wippe um mir dann anzuhÃ¶ren das die in schwarz nicht mehr gibt nur noch in Rot.
Sowas geht garnicht fÃ¼r einen vermeintlichen Premiumhersteller, da kann ich mir gleich Cube kaufen.
Noch dazu soll es ab nÃ¤chsten Jahres die kleinen RahmengrÃ¶ssen bei Rotwild nicht mehr geben.
Tja sorry dann will Rotwild mit ihrer Strategie mich als 1,70m Kunden der RahmengrÃ¶Ãe "S" braucht und 26Zoll will, nicht mehr und da ich mit Rotwild nicht verheiratet bin gibts auch andere schÃ¶ne Bikes


----------



## grosser (9. Januar 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Die unschönen Lackabplatzer.....    ansonsten ein herausragendes Bike!!!
> 
> Habe halt nichts abgeklebt, mit dem C1 habe ich diese Probleme nicht.



Mein C1 2009/10 hat eigentlich auch keine Problem damit!


----------



## RW_Eddy (9. Januar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die 2013er Buchsen von Fox sind auch aus Igus- Kunststoff wie die von Huber.
> Auch die Achsen sind beschichtet.
> Bis hierher also gleich.
> Aber Fox hat jetzt auch noch einen Bund mit Dichtringen, das macht Sinn.
> ...



Danke

Ist das Einbaumaß der Buchsen 5 teilig von Fox beim E1/X1     21,84x8 mm ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. Januar 2013)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Dazu noch die schlechten Erfahrung in Sachen Service mit Rotwild selbst, wie oben beschrieben 6 Monate warte ich auf die Rosette an der wippe um mir dann anzuhören das die in schwarz nicht mehr gibt nur noch in Rot.
> Sowas geht garnicht für einen vermeintlichen Premiumhersteller, da kann ich mir gleich Cube kaufen.



Da hast du recht, dieser Punkt geht gar nicht.
Ist Rotwild zu dieser Zeit umgezogen?
Ich kann mir das gar nicht so recht erklären, denn ich bekomme auf meine Anfragen immer eine zügige und äußerst kompetente Antwort, kann den Service also nur loben! Und auch Ersatzteilbestellungen waren nie ein Problem.

Wobei ich bei so einem geilen, unfassbar schönen Rahmen wie dem E1 auch ohne Service sofort zugeschlagen hätte


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2013)

wundert mich auch.


----------



## Maledivo (10. Januar 2013)

Hi Ritter,

wisst Ihr vielleicht welche Pressfit an 2012er Rotwild C1 verbaut ist.

Lt. Homepage müsste es BB-92 sein.

Es gibt aber zwei verschiedene BB-92, einmal zwei Lagerringe einmal Lagerringe mit Rohr verbunden.

Welches würdet Ihr empfehlen?

Vielen Dank.

Gruß Maledivo


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2013)

BB92 bezieht sich auf die Tretlagerbreite.
Rotwild hat die 92mm breite und du brauchst keinen 2,5mm Distanzring zu verbauen.
Natürlich sollte zwischen den beiden Lagern eine Dichthülse sein.

Ich suche noch ein Lager aus Edelstahl, aber mit Kunststoffgehäuse wie bei den Shimanos.
Idee?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. Januar 2013)

Ist das beim XTR nicht der Fall? Ich würde nix anderes verbauen als vielleicht noch Acros.


----------



## Maledivo (10. Januar 2013)

Danke.

Wo kann man die Bezeichnung der Pressfit erkennen, zu welchen Gruppen (XT bzw. XTR) zugeordnet ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2013)

Ich kenne nur den die Zusatzbezeichnung irgendwas mit "90" und "40".
Ist wohl einmal XTR Niveau und einmal SLX Niveau.

Weiß jemand was genaueres?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ist das beim XTR nicht der Fall? Ich würde nix anderes verbauen als vielleicht noch Acros.



Ob XTR Edelstahllager hat weiß ich nicht.
Acros baut prima Lager, auch in Edelstahl.
Mir ist allerdings ein Kunststoffgehäuse sympatischer als eins aus Alu (kein knarzen und freundlicher zum Rahmen)


----------



## Vincy (10. Januar 2013)

BB86/90/92 ist der Standard für Innenlager, nicht verwechseln mit den Shimano Modell- bzw Teilebezeichnungen!

PressFit
XTR *SM-BB91-41A* (schwarzes Gehäuse)
XT *SM-BB71-41A *(dunkelgraues Gehäuse)

Es gibt auch noch *-42A*, dass ist aber nur für 42mm Gehäusedurchmesser (zB Speci). *41* dagegen für d41mm.
Und *-41B* ist für Rennräder (andere Kettenlinie)!

BSA Innenlager
XTR *SM-BB90* 
Saint *SM-BB80B (68/73mm) *
Saint* SM-BB80D (83mm)*
XT *SM-BB70* 
Deore* SM-BB51*


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2013)

Mensch Vincy, wo hast du nur immer so schnell die Infos her?
Danke!

Hast du auch einen Link?
Ich kann hier leider nicht alles lesen.


----------



## Vincy (10. Januar 2013)

Gibt es in den Shimano-Unterlagen. 
Inzwischen gibt es auch noch die Version BB51. Ist oft bei preiswerten OEM-Bikes.
Die Unterschiede liegen hauptsächlich in der Qualität der Lager (Material, Güte), ist nicht unbedingt äußerlich erkennbar. 


Hier ist eine gute Übersicht der verschiedenen Shimano Innenlager:
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/Innenlager/Shimano-Innenlager/Hollowtech-II-Innenlager---255_256_257.html


----------



## Maledivo (10. Januar 2013)

Danke Vincy. ;-)

Gut zu wissen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2013)

ja aber wo finde ich die Shimanounterlagen im Netz?
Unter Paul Lange finde ich sie nicht....


----------



## RW_Eddy (10. Januar 2013)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ist das Einbaumaß der Buchsen 5 teilig von Fox beim E1/X1     21,84x8 mm ?



Kann mir noch mal jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2013)

Entweder 22,3 oder 22,8, weiß ich nicht ganz genau
Denke aber 22,8 ist es.


----------



## Vincy (10. Januar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ja aber wo finde ich die Shimanounterlagen im Netz?
> Unter Paul Lange finde ich sie nicht....


 
Unter deren Product-Infoseite 
http://productinfo.shimano.com/index.html
http://productinfo.shimano.com/lineupchart.html
http://productinfo.shimano.com/specifications.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (10. Januar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Entweder 22,3 oder 22,8, weiß ich nicht ganz genau
> Denke aber 22,8 ist es.


 

Müßten da eher 21,84 oder 22,2mm sein. 
Von Fox gibt es da von den Herstellern auch eine Excel-Tabelle (EBL, Hub und Reducer), die ist aber leider nicht ganz aktuell.
Leider auch nur noch mit der Fox Teilenummern, da muß man die Maße über Google suchen.
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Resources/spreadsheets/Reducer_Specs_2011.xls
Die gängigen genauen Maße findest bei hibike oder Toxoholics (Katalog,Preisliste)
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...cluster=1&groupIDfilter=123&sortkey=1&pattern=
http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING-SHOX/FOX-LAGER---HARDWARE/2013-HARDWARE/


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2013)

mal bei rotwild nachfragen....


----------



## Thomas1809 (10. Januar 2013)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Kann mir noch mal jemand weiter helfen?



Hallo, beim X2 ist es 21,84 mm

Gruß Thomas


----------



## chris-2 (10. Januar 2013)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> Hallo, beim X2 ist es 21,84 mm
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
beim X1 ebenfalls (2012)!


----------



## grosser (10. Januar 2013)

So mein E1 habe ich heute auf die Schlappen gestellt!
Kam leider doch noch gerade eine 14 vor dem Komma auf die Waage.
Am Samstag wird die erste Proberunde gefahren
Bin mal gespannt auf den Unterschied zum x1.


----------



## Vette08 (10. Januar 2013)

#grosser : Ich will Bilder sehen ! Wo lag denn das Gewicht Deines X1's?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2013)

hey grosser, hattest du an eine 13 vor dem Komma geglaubt?
Nehm ich dir nicht ab........

Wenn meins sauber ist und ich den Tacho abmontier, dann 14,99kg laut Kofferwaage.

ABER:
Am Trais wirds geil, versprochen!


----------



## grosser (10. Januar 2013)

Vette08 schrieb:


> #grosser : Ich will Bilder sehen ! Wo lag denn das Gewicht Deines X1's?



Bilder werden Kommen!
Mein X1 lag bei 13,8 mit 36er Fox.


----------



## grosser (10. Januar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> hey grosser, hattest du an eine 13 vor dem Komma geglaubt?
> Nehm ich dir nicht ab........
> 
> Wenn meins sauber ist und ich den Tacho abmontier, dann 14,99kg laut Kofferwaage.
> ...



Ich werde die 13 noch sehen!!
Ich brauche ja für mein Alter etwas Gewichtsvorteil.
es sind noch Teile verbaut, die bei neuem Geldsegen getauscht werden! Mein 50er Vorbau und die KF sind noch net da.
Morgen werden die Schläuche entfernt, die zum anpressen des Dichtbandes verbaut wurden und die Räder werden auf tubless umgerüstet.
Die sch.. Reifen (MM und HD) sind sch... schwer!

Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob ich mein x1 abspecke und mehr auf Tourer/AM umrüstet. da kann ich locker über 1,5Kg abspecken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Januar 2013)

ach du hast den kleinen Kinderrahmen, dann klappt das schon eher.
Bau zusammen und lass uns probefahren!


----------



## grosser (11. Januar 2013)

mal ein Bild:


----------



## noie95 (11. Januar 2013)

hey toll!

echt schön geworden. gefällt mir!

ABER:
die cross country race gabel machst noch raus, oder!? und steckst was ordentliches rein!


----------



## TOM4 (11. Januar 2013)

Ist doch eh eine lyrik, oder seh ich da was falsch?


----------



## grosser (11. Januar 2013)

noie95 schrieb:


> hey toll!
> 
> echt schön geworden. gefällt mir!
> 
> ...



Hallo noie,
das ist eine 2013  RC2DH Lyrik! Die Decals wurden geändert!


----------



## Vette08 (11. Januar 2013)

Eine CC-Gabel mit 35 mm Standrohren und 170mm FW !

Coil oder Luft? Habe seit heute auch eine umgebaute 2013er Coil hier stehen. Bin mal gespannt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (11. Januar 2013)

upps... *hehe*
irgendwie seh ich nimmer so gut... oder viell liegst auch daran das ich mich bei rs nett sooo auskenn!
sieht nach so wenig fw und dünnen rohren aus auf dem bild!
brauch ne lesebrille...

dann paßts ja eh super alles. ist echt ein schönes rad geworden! *neid*


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Januar 2013)

sauber grosser!
und jetzt endlich einsauen!!!


----------



## Orakel (12. Januar 2013)

@grosser
schön geworden
Fährst du die NoTubes mit Schlauch?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (12. Januar 2013)

Sehr schönes E1.
Nur die weißen Speichen würde ich rausnehmen, sieht besonders am Hinterrad etwas seltsam aus.


----------



## grosser (12. Januar 2013)

@ Orakel
nein, fahre generell meine Laufräder tubless und habe die letzten Jahre nur gute Erfahrungen gesammelt = Platten, Luftdruck, Rollwiderstand und Grip!
Der HD und die MM ließen sich super auf die Flow-Felge ohne Schlauch poppen im Gegensatz zu meinen Fat Alberts auf dem X1. 

@ hiTCH-HiKER
meine Laufräder bau ich alle selbst auf und verwende gerade was ich so an Speichen noch habe, bzw. kaufe nur noch das dazu was ich an Anzahl benötige. 
Das ist wohl ein Fetisch von mir, mit den weißen Speichen. Jedes LR sieht anders aus!
Dein E1 sieht auch super aus!

@ RockyRider66
Habe deinen Rat befolgt!
Ich war heute 3,5 Stunden mit dem E1 unterwegs. Bei der Kälte -1° war die Federung etwas straff, aber das Potenzial gegenüber zum x1 war spürbar.
Das Fahrverhalten zu der Testfahrt mit dem 2012 E1 Rahmengröße M, war total unterschiedlich. Mein 2011 E1 Rahmengröße S passt wie angegossen, geht um die Ecke wie Sau, liegt bergab wie ein Brett und fährt sich berghoch wie mein E1.  Ob das jetzt an der richtigen  Rahmengröße, am Modelljahr und den Reifen liegt kann ich nicht beurteilen. Das jetzige fährt anders, was ein Glück! 
Gabelabsenkung kann man sich an dem Bike sparen, braucht man höchstens für den Transport.
Überrascht bin ich auch vom Muddy Mary 2.35 FR der fährt sich vom Rollwiderstand nicht schlechter wie ein 2.25 Fat Albert.
Bei 1bar Luftdruck fühlt sich die MM an wie 1,8 beim FA?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (12. Januar 2013)

@grosser:
Was hast du da eigentlich als Kettenstrebenschutz genutzt?
Sieht aus wie ein Art Klebeband, sowas könnte ich an den Seiten wo der Neoprenschutz nicht hinreicht auch gebrauchen.


----------



## grosser (12. Januar 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> @grosser:
> Was hast du da eigentlich als Kettenstrebenschutz genutzt?
> Sieht aus wie ein Art Klebeband, sowas könnte ich an den Seiten wo der Neoprenschutz nicht hinreicht auch gebrauchen.



Das ist ein alter Rennradschlauch, gewickelt wie Lenkerband!


----------



## Maledivo (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen, mit welchen Werkzeuge benutzt Ihr De-/Montage der Pressfit-Innenlager? Original Shimano´s?

Möchte in nächster Zeit passender Werkzeug kaufen (habe leider Werkzeuge nur für BSA bzw. Vierkant (schon älter ), wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Heute ist tolles Wetter für MTB-Touren, ...

 Maledivo


----------



## Mainbiker363 (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo Freunde des roten Wildes,

weis jemand ob RW ein X1 oder X2 mit 650B Rädern bauen wird?

LG

Mainbiker


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Januar 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mal fragen, mit welchen Werkzeuge benutzt Ihr De-/Montage der Pressfit-Innenlager? Original Shimano´s?
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir mal vor einiger Zeit die Sachen von Park Tool zugelegt. Gutes Werkzeug ist die halbe Miete bei sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (13. Januar 2013)

Danke, ich habe mir auch schon von Parktools angesehen.

Gibt es keine andere gute Alternativen zu Parktools bzw. Shimano´s?


----------



## RW_Eddy (13. Januar 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal vor einiger Zeit die Sachen von Park Tool zugelegt. Gutes Werkzeug ist die halbe Miete bei sowas.



Hallo,

feine Sachen 
Könntest Du mal nachmessen welchen Innendurchmesser die Park Tool bbt-90.3 Schalen aus dem Set haben?

Vielen Dank


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2013)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des roten Wildes,
> 
> weis jemand ob RW ein X1 oder X2 mit 650B Rädern bauen wird?
> 
> ...



Zwischen den Zeilen der aktuellen Bike oder Mountainbike konnte man das erahnen, ja.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2013)

ich habe mein Innenlager nach grosser´s Rat einfach mit einem Stück Holz rausgeschlagen.
Die Dinger sind nicht besonders stramm drin.
Wenn man auf den Außenring schlägt passiert nix.

Der Einbau war noch einfacher, da nimmt man einfach eine große Nuss und schlägt auch auf den Außenring.
(Man könnte sich auch aus einem Gewindestab was bauen)

Bei den Shimano- Lagern ist das Ding ja aus Kunststoff, da passiert dem Rahmen nix.

Da ich gerne bei den Kunststofflager bleiben möchte stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es ein Edelstahllager gibt, im Kunststoffmantel?
Ist das 91er Shimano vielleicht mit Edelstahl versehen?


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Januar 2013)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> feine Sachen
> Könntest Du mal nachmessen welchen Innendurchmesser die Park Tool bbt-90.3 Schalen aus dem Set haben?
> ...



Wenn du mit Innendurchmesser die Bohrung für die Gewindestange des Einpresswerkzeugs von Cylus Tools meinst, dann sind das 1,65 cm.


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Januar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ich habe mein Innenlager nach grosser´s Rat einfach mit einem Stück Holz rausgeschlagen.
> Die Dinger sind nicht besonders stramm drin.
> Wenn man auf den Außenring schlägt passiert nix.
> 
> Der Einbau war noch einfacher, da nimmt man einfach eine große Nuss und schlägt auch auf den Außenring.



Das scheint dann wohl von Rahmen zu Rahmen unterschiedlich zu sein. Das alte Shimano Pressfit Lager saß bei mir ziemlich stramm drin und das neue GXP-Lager wollte sich auch nicht einfach reindrücken lassen.
Da gibt es wohl Toleranzen. Und bevor ich mir den Carbon-Rahmen verhunze, nehme ich lieber ordentliches Werkzeug. 
Kostet zwar was, aber wenn man öfter mal Bikes aufbaut/umbaut, so wie ich, dann lohnt sich das langfristig.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2013)

Bei Carbon würde ich mir auch Werkzeug zulegen.

Auch wenn ich mir ein Alulager in einem Alurahmen montieren würde.


----------



## Vincy (13. Januar 2013)

Eine Gewindestange und passender Andruckteller reicht dafür schon aus. 
Wichtig ist, dass es nicht direkt aufs Lager drückt, sondern auf den Rand des Kunststoffgehäuse. Auch nicht direkt auf die Lagerabdeckung. 
Bei Carbonrahmen das Lagergehäuse nicht einfetten, bei Alurahmen kann es aber leicht einfetten.

Hier das Einpresswerkzeug von Shimano


----------



## Orakel (13. Januar 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Eine Gewindestange und passender Andruckteller reicht dafür schon aus.
> Wichtig ist, dass es nicht direkt aufs Lager drückt, sondern auf den Rand des Kunststoffgehäuse. Auch nicht direkt auf die Lagerabdeckung.
> Bei Carbonrahmen das Lagergehäuse nicht einfetten, bei Alurahmen kann es aber leicht einfetten.
> 
> Hier das Einpresswerkzeug von Shimano


warum sollte man kein Fett an den Carbonrahmen hin tun beim Einpressen des Pressfitlagers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RW_Eddy (13. Januar 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Innendurchmesser die Bohrung für die Gewindestange des Einpresswerkzeugs von Cylus Tools meinst, dann sind das 1,65 cm.



OK, das meinte ich. Mir kam der "Cyclus" auch bekannt vor.
Sah auf dem ersten Blick "parktool-blau" aus. 
Meiner ist allerdings noch mit schwarzem Kunststoff. Schon etwas älter.


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Januar 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> warum sollte man kein Fett an den Carbonrahmen hin tun beim Einpressen des Pressfitlagers



Diese Frage habe ich mir auch grad gestellt.


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Januar 2013)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> OK, das meinte ich. Mir kam der "Cyclus" auch bekannt vor.
> Sah auf dem ersten Blick "parktool-blau" aus.
> Meiner ist allerdings noch mit schwarzem Kunststoff. Schon etwas älter.



Der Cyclus war vor ein paar Jahren recht günstig im Vergleich zu anderen Einpresswerkzeugen. Aber er verrichtet seinen Dienst genau so gut wie die teureren Modelle anderer Hersteller auch. Die Gewindestange passt optimal durch die Schalen des BBT90.


----------



## RW_Eddy (13. Januar 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Der Cyclus war vor ein paar Jahren recht günstig im Vergleich zu anderen Einpresswerkzeugen. Aber er verrichtet seinen Dienst genau so gut wie die teureren Modelle anderer Hersteller auch. Die Gewindestange passt optimal durch die Schalen des BBT90.



Stimmt, knapp 30 DM.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (13. Januar 2013)

@Rockyrider
Habe es nachgelesen, und ich denke man wird ein X1 oder X2 oder beide mit 650B Rädern ausstatten.

Du hattest recht, man sollte zwischen den Zeilen lesen.


----------



## Maledivo (14. Januar 2013)

Moin zusammen.

Für Steuersatz habe ich Gewindestab mit passenden Scheiben und Muttern gebaut und damit schon mehrere Bikes problemlos die Steuersätze eingepresst.

Würde eins für Pressfit Innenlager auch so bauen, allerdings benötige ich die passende Scheibe. Bei Parktools muss man komplett mit Aufschläge kaufen.

Wisst Ihr wo ich nur die passende Einpressscheiben für Pressfit-Innenlager erwerben kann?

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2013)

lass dir einfach was drehen, am besten aus Kunststoff


----------



## Maledivo (14. Januar 2013)

Habe auch gedacht. Ich bräuchte noch die Maße. Habt Ihr vielleicht zufällig das Teil liegen?

Ansonsten musste ich am Lager messen.

Passen eigentlich die Scheiben der Firma Bsa für BB30 auch für die BB86 bzw. BB91?


----------



## MB-Locke (14. Januar 2013)

Hi,

da wir gerade beim Lager einbauen etc. sind, passt meine Frage nun auch ganz gut dazu

Mit was schlagt ihr den Konus des Steuersatzes auf den Gabelschaft auf? Ich habe für ein 1 1/8" Steuerlagen ein Werkzeug daheim, für das 1.5" bzw. tapered Schaft aber nicht. Meine bisherigen 1.5-Steuersätze hatten einen geschlitzten Konus, insofern hat sich da die Frage nicht gestellt. Bei dem Rotwild-Steuersatz ist es nun aber anders.

Nun will ich endlich den Aufbau meines E1 für 2013 voranbringen und schon daran soll es scheitern

Gruß + danke

Locke


----------



## TOM4 (14. Januar 2013)

Was spricht dagegen dass du den konus selbst schlitzt? Einfach mit der eisensäge einschlitzen und fertig - du bekommst ihn leichter drauf und leichter wieder runter.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mir einfach ein 30cm Langes Rohr geschnitten das schön sauber auf den Außenrand des Konus drückt.

Das Rohr für 1 1/8" hab ich vom Wasserinstallatuer.
Das ist ein Metal- Kunststoff- Verbund.


----------



## grosser (14. Januar 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen dass du den konus selbst schlitzt? Einfach mit der eisensäge einschlitzen und fertig - du bekommst ihn leichter drauf und leichter wieder runter.



Ich verfahre genauso ohne Probs! Ich schlitze nur mit dem Trennschleifer und einem dünnen Blatt für Stahl.


----------



## RW_Eddy (14. Januar 2013)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da wir gerade beim Lager einbauen etc. sind, passt meine Frage nun auch ganz gut dazu
> 
> ...




Du kannst HT Rohr mit Steckmuffe DN 50 nehmen. 
Ist wie dafür gemacht.






Die Seite an der Muffe passt optimal auf den Rand des 1.5 Konus.
Auf 30 cm abgesägt hat man ein handliches Werkzeug.

Viele Grüße
Eddy


----------



## acid-driver (14. Januar 2013)

ihr könnte auch einfach den konus heißmachen (herdplatte) und dann mit der zange auf den gabelschaft fallen lassen...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. Januar 2013)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Du kannst HT Rohr mit Steckmuffe DN 50 nehmen.
> Ist wie dafür gemacht.
> 
> Die Seite an der Muffe passt optimal auf den Rand des 1.5 Konus.
> Auf 30 cm abgesägt hat man ein handliches Werkzeug.



Hab ich exakt so gemacht und bei Obi sogar ein Rohr passender Länge (30cm) gefunden.
Passt wirklich genau und mit einem Gummihammer aufgeschlagen werden Gabel und Konus maximal geschont:




Innenrohrdurchmesser ca. 40mm 
Kostet übrigens 1 Euro das Rohr


----------



## RW_Eddy (14. Januar 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Hab ich exakt so gemacht und bei Obi sogar ein Rohr passender Länge gefunden.
> Passt wirklich genau und mit einem Gummihammer aufgeschlagen werden Gabel und Konus maximal geschont:
> 
> 
> ...



Mit nem 50er Rohr passt es optimal bei 1.5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2013)

so schlägst du aber auf den konischen Innenring?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. Januar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> so schlägst du aber auf den konischen Innenring?



was meinst du damit genau?


----------



## RW_Eddy (14. Januar 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> was meinst du damit genau?




Du Schlägst auf den Konus. Also da, wo es konisch ist.
Besser wäre den äußeren Rand zu treffen. Das passt mit dem 50er Ht optimal. Du nimmst das 40er, welches kleiner ist.
Wird mit dem Kunststoff aber kein Drama sein


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2013)

Ja richtig, der konische Teil dient ja später zur Aufnahme des Lagers, den Bereich nicht verdreschen.


----------



## grosser (14. Januar 2013)

Wobei ein nachträglich geschlitzter Konus auch ganz einfach wieder demontiert werden kann!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. Januar 2013)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Du Schlägst auf den Konus. Also da, wo es konisch ist.
> Besser wäre den äußeren Rand zu treffen. Das passt mit dem 50er Ht optimal. Du nimmst das 40er, welches kleiner ist.
> Wird mit dem Kunststoff aber kein Drama sein



Wenn das 50er auch passt, dann ist das natürlich noch einfacher, mir kam das zu groß vor im Laden. Aber dass man bei Nichtvorhandensein eines 50er Rohrs mit dem 40er Plastikrohr Schaden am Konus anrichten kann, das bezweifle ich, zumal wenn ich Tipps wie Zange hier lese. Man könnte genauso argumentieren man verbiegt ihn wenn man nur an der Außenseite Druck ausübt


----------



## abi_1984 (15. Januar 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ihr könnte auch einfach den konus heißmachen (herdplatte) und dann mit der zange auf den gabelschaft fallen lassen...



 @hiTCH-HiKER: Die Zange schützt nur die eigenen Finger vor Brandblasen.


----------



## acid-driver (15. Januar 2013)

jupp, kannste als echter mann auch ohne zange machen. dann kannste allerdings auch direkt den konus mit der faust aufschlagen


----------



## MB-Locke (15. Januar 2013)

Hi,
also danke Leute für die guten Tipps hier. Das mit dem 50er HT-Rohr ist natürlich klasse u. ich werde mir auf jeden Fall für eine zweite Aktion so ein Teil aus dem Keller bei Seite legen. Erst bei der zweiten Aktion, weil es gestern (welch Wunder) auch so geklapt hatte.
Hatte die Gabel tagsüber im Kofferraum des Autos weil ich danach zu nem Kumpel vorbei wollte (ich dachte er hätte das Werkzeug - war aber nicht der Fall). Daheim angekommen nahm ich die Gabel und setzten den Konus auf und schwupps - mit den Fingern aufgedrückt und "klick" lag er sauber am Schaftrohr auf. Scheinbar war die Kälte ganz gut und das Problem gelöst 

Grüße

Locke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (15. Januar 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> .... dann kannste allerdings auch direkt den konus mit der faust aufschlagen


 das kann aber nur Chuck Norris!


----------



## Maledivo (16. Januar 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal vor einiger Zeit die Sachen von Park Tool zugelegt. Gutes Werkzeug ist die halbe Miete bei sowas.



Also:

einmal Cyclus Einpresswerkzeug für 1" bzw. 1 1/8"
(http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p4013_Einpresswerkzeug-1---1-1-8--fuer-Steuersatzschalen-.html)

und einmal Park Tool BBT-90.3
(http://www.bike-components.de/produ...gset-fuer-Press-Fit-Innenlager-BBT-90-3-.html)

Richtig?

Bin am überlegen doch ein richtiges Einpress-Werkzeug zu kaufen, da ich sowieso auch Bikes von Freunden Inspektion mache.

Eine Frage, wenn man Pressfit-Innenlager ausbaut, ist es zerstört oder kann man es nach Einfetten des Lagers wieder verwenden?

Hatte bisher nur Octalink-,Vierkant-bzw. BSA-Innenlager gehabt.


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Januar 2013)

Genau, diese beiden Werkzeuge habe ich mir zugelegt. Aber heutzutage würde ich mal schauen, ob es nicht schon was für 1 1/8" tapered Gabeln/Steuersätze gibt. 1" ist ja nicht so gebräuchlich.
So nach und nach vergrößert sich immer mal wieder meine Werkzeugsammlung:

Cyclus Aufschläger für Gabelkonus und ein Park Tool Ahead-Montagegerät TNS-15 sind dazu gekommen. Der Syntace Speedcutter macht sich auch immer mal wieder ganz gut, wenn Gabelschäfte, Lenker usw. zu kürzen sind. Aber eine Metallsäge tut`s auch.

Nein, die Lager sind nach dem Ausbau nicht defekt. Meine Shimano PressFitt-Lager habe ich immer noch, falls ich mal von Truvativ auf Shimano zurück wechseln will.


----------



## Maledivo (17. Januar 2013)

Danke.


----------



## MB-Locke (17. Januar 2013)

Den Cyclus "Konus-Aufschläger" gibt es auch alternativ mit nem 1.5-Aufsatz. Den Aufsatz einzeln habe ich leider nicht gefunden (den Aufschläger dazu habe ich, nur nicht als 1.5). Dank 50er HT-Rohr ist mir das derzeit aber auch nicht mehr so wichtig


----------



## fruchtmoose (20. Januar 2013)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camaroracer (20. Januar 2013)

Als Richie Schley noch von Marzocchi gesponsort wurde hatte er den Roco im E1.

Siehe : http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15702


Der Seriendämpfer aus dem E1 Coil, der Fox Van RC, sowieso.
Fox DHX RC5 hab ich in Saalbach in einem E1 gesehen. Hat nicht nach Mods oder Offsetbuchsen ausgesehen.
Ich habe aber nicht mit dem Fahrer gesprochen. Daher keine Garantie.
Fox DHX RC4 sollte dann erst recht passen.


Ich habe noch kein E1 mit Double Barrel von Cane Creek gesehen.
Von der Optik sollte es gehen. Mußt dir halt die Daten besorgen und mit Roco und Van vergleichen.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## zero-bond (22. Januar 2013)

Wie sieht es denn beim E.1 mit dem Buchsen und Bolzenmass aus? Hat da jemand die entsprechenden Werte?


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2013)

Buchsen 8 x 21,84


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (22. Januar 2013)

Bei der Buchsenbreite würde ich mal lieber selber den Rahmen messen.
Da hatten meinen Buchsen original unten ziemlich Spiel.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## zero-bond (22. Januar 2013)

Hatte mit Rotwild auch Kontakt aufgenommen, die 21,8mm wurden bestätigt.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. Januar 2013)

Hallo Rotwilder,

haben Zuwachs bekommen!
Ursprünglich ein 2012er X2-Comp, als Rahmenset gekauft, und mit Kellerteilen bzw. Teile von anderen Rädern komplettiert.
Ist jetzt eher ne Pro-Ausstattung. ;-))

Auf dem Bild sind noch die Normalen Laufräder mit Spike-Reifen.
Im Sommer kommen dann meine ZTR-Flow Räder mit Fat-Albert und Nobby-Nic Tubeless drauf, und dann ist das Bike so wie es da steht 12,7kg schwer (leicht). 

Denke mein neuer Tourenfavorit! ;-))

Gruß Dirk


----------



## zero-bond (25. Januar 2013)

Schickes X2, viel Spass damit!


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Januar 2013)

_Hallo Herr Nennen,

wir, die deutsche Telekom, fagt nach, ob wir an Ihrer Sattelstütze eine weitere Fernmaldeantenne montieren dürfen.....

_
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## TOM4 (25. Januar 2013)

Das mit der sattelüberhöhung hab ich auch gleich gedacht

Sonst natürlich wie fast jedes rotwild sehr geil!

Viel spass


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. Januar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> _Hallo Herr Nennen,
> 
> wir, die deutsche Telekom, fagt nach, ob wir an Ihrer Sattelstütze eine weitere Fernmaldeantenne montieren dürfen.....
> 
> ...




Stimmt, sieht auf dem Bild schon ein wenig lang aus! 
Dabei hab ich doch nur Durchschnittsgröße. 

Hier ne andere Perspektive:

Gruß Dirk

Und danke. Trotz Schnee, Eis und Spikes geht das Ding schon ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (26. Januar 2013)

schönes X2, recht Kurzer Vorbau den du fährst. 
55mm?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (26. Januar 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> schönes X2, recht Kurzer Vorbau den du fährst.
> 55mm?



Ja fast, sind 60mm.
Hab ihn aber heute schon zu Gunsten der Sattelbefestigung durch einen 85er ersetzt. So ist der Sattel jetzt zentraler über der Stütze. Macht auch den Sitzwinkel noch was effektiver.
Fährt sich im Grunde gleich. Zumindest in Eis und Schnee heute keine große Änderung "erfahren"!

Den 60er Vorbau hat jetzt mein Enduro! 
Bin halt ein Fan kurzer Vorbauten. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## abi_1984 (26. Januar 2013)

Heute morgen ein wenig am Setup meines Singlespeeder rumgebastelt und vorhin  gleich auf meiner Standard Trailrunde getestet. Big Fun!  






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Andi_72 (27. Januar 2013)

schönes R2. Die Version fehlt noch in meiner Sammlung.


----------



## VF1 (29. Januar 2013)

hier mal was altes, neue Gabel rein, Beläge und Scheiben gewechselt, 
erste Probefahrt gemacht und es gefällt sehr gut,

Gruß Volker


----------



## zero-bond (30. Januar 2013)

So bei meinem E.1 ist jetzt ein Fox Van Dämpfer drin, bin mal gespannt wie der sich auf dem Hometrail schlägt!


----------



## TOM4 (30. Januar 2013)

@zero-bond: sehr gut - haben wir da schon ein ganzes foto von deinem e1 gesehen? Wenn nicht, na dann aber los!

Mir gefällt das gelbe e1 extremst gut! 

S-tec hat jetzt eines um 2.999,- statt 4.xxx,- seeeehr interessant!


----------



## zero-bond (30. Januar 2013)

So hier nochmal die komplett Ansicht. Neben dem Dämpfer ist noch eine XTR Trail Bremse draufgekommen


----------



## Patensen (30. Januar 2013)

Schönes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. Januar 2013)

Bin gespannt was du zum Dämpfer sagst, der sieht auf jeden Fall schonmal sehr geil aus.
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass beim standardmäßig verbauten Fox RP2 auch keine Wünsche offen bleiben bei normalem Enduro-Einsatz.
Einzig das ohne aktivierter Plattformdämpfung durchaus noch vorhandene, leichte Wippen würde ich als Kritik auf hohem Niveau sehen.


----------



## zero-bond (30. Januar 2013)

Danke fürs positive Feedback! Das was mich vorher gestört hat ist die Tatsache, dass ich den Dämpfer mit max. Druck fahren musste um überhaupt auf 30% sag können zu können. 

Ich werde am Wochenende mal berichten, wie sich der Dämpfer ins Gesamtbild eingefügt hat!


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Januar 2013)

lass dir bei toxo den boostdruck fÃ¼r 15,-â¬ auf 250psi erhÃ¶hen.
Oder such dir jemanden, der eine Nadelarmatur hat.

Berichte mal vom Coil.


----------



## zero-bond (2. Februar 2013)

So heute mal meine Hausrunde abgefahren. Im direkten Vergleich hat der Coil Dämpfer mehr Reserven als der Float CTD. Die Federlinie insgesamt würde ich als linearer beschreiben, gerade im unteren Drittel des Federwegs bleibt ein gutes Polster. 

Ich würde sagen die Investition hat sich voll und ganz gelohnt!


----------



## Flatbogard (3. Februar 2013)

Guten Tag liebe Rotwild Ritter,

kann mir jemand sagen welche Sattelrohr-Länge das Rotwild R.R1 FS, in Large hat? Auf der Rotwild Seite steht bei jeder Rahmengröße 535mm. Oder sollte das stimmen? Bin 186cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85cm. Passt da Large? Probefahrt geht nicht, da es ein Rahmen aus dem Bike-Markt ist.

Danke,
Flatbogard


----------



## RW_Eddy (3. Februar 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal vor einiger Zeit die Sachen von Park Tool zugelegt. Gutes Werkzeug ist die halbe Miete bei sowas.






Weiß jemand ob man von Cyclus einen einzelnen 1,5 Adapter dafür bekommen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (3. Februar 2013)

@Flatbogard

Das ist schon korrekt, da durch die Dämpferanlenkung unterschiedliche Sitzrohrlängen nur zu einem gewissen Grad realisiert werden können. Das Oberrohr setzt aber bei jeder Rahmengröße unterschieldlich hoch am Sitzrohr an.

Wenn es Dir bei der Frage um die Wahl der richtigen Rahmengröße geht, so wählt man diese er besser über die Oberrohrlänge. Und wenn dannnoch die Überstandhöhe passt, dann hat Du ein passenden Rahmen gewählt.


----------



## Flatbogard (3. Februar 2013)

@at021971
erstmal danke, momentan fahre ich einen Rahmen in Größe 52cm, mit einer Oberrohrlänge von ca. 61cm ( die waagerechte Länge von Steuerrohr zur Sattelstütze) Kann man das mit Größe L von Rotwild vergleichen?

Danke,
Flatbogard


----------



## at021971 (3. Februar 2013)

Ja, L würde beim R.R1 FS bzw. R.R2 FS die äquivalente Größe zu Deiner bisherigen sein. Das Oberrohr wäre ein wenig länger, was Du bei Bedarf aber über den Vorbau ausgleichen kannst.


----------



## Flatbogard (3. Februar 2013)

Habe gerade an meinem Bike nochmal gemessen, Standover von 81 cm. Das sollte passen. Ist das Steuerrohr 1 1/8 Zoll oder einen tapered?

Frank


----------



## at021971 (3. Februar 2013)

Ab 2011 ist das Steuerrohr als tapered ausgeführt.


----------



## Flatbogard (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo Thomas,
kannst du erkennen ob dieser Rahmen auch schon tapered ist?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-inkl-sattelstutze-steuersatz-tretlager-dabei

habe nämlich ne nagelneue Fox hier rumliegen, in tapered.

Danke dir,
Frank


----------



## at021971 (3. Februar 2013)

Schaue ich mir den Hinterbau an, ist das ein Modell von vor 2011 und hat damit einen 1 1 1/8 Steuerrohr. Die Großaufnahme vom Steurrohr läßt das auch vermuten.


----------



## Flatbogard (3. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für deine Beratung und Grüße nach Bayern.

Danke,
Frank


----------



## Orakel (3. Februar 2013)

da der Rahmen 2010 aufgebaut wurde, besitzt der Rahmen kein Tapered Steuerrohr, es steht auch im 2010er Katalog nichts darüber drin.


----------



## camaroracer (3. Februar 2013)

Falls noch Jemand sein E1 2012 auf Coil - Dämpfer umbauen möchte.
Matthias hat den passenden Dämpfer inkl. Buchsen recht günstig 
im Bikemarkt angeboten  . 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...chsen-2012-z-b-fur-rotwild-e1-neu-sonderpreis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo Rotwilde!

So, am WE mein neues X2 zum ersten male richtig eingesaut, und mit richtigen Reifen.
Nach der gurkerei mit den Spikereifen hat das endlich mal richtig Spaß gemacht. Obwohl es echt schmierig war. 
Aber das Bike macht schon echt laune! 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder, bevor es richtig dreckig wurde! 

Damit nicht wieder einer auf die Idee kommt, meine Sattelstütze als Antennenmast zu mißbrauchen, habe ich die mal eingefahren. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## heizer1980 (4. Februar 2013)

Glückwunsch zum neuen X2. Wünsche dir viel Spaß damit, vielleicht sieht man sich mal demnächst auf den heimischen Trails (wenn ich denn wieder fahren darf).


----------



## Dirk Nennen (4. Februar 2013)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neuen X2. Wünsche dir viel Spaß damit, vielleicht sieht man sich mal demnächst auf den heimischen Trails (wenn ich denn wieder fahren darf).



Na das will ich doch hoffen.

Wie siehts denn aus?
Schon in Aussicht, wann du wieder aufs Bike kannst?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## heizer1980 (4. Februar 2013)

Amtliches Geländeverbot wurde am Freitag von meinem Orthopäden erneut ausgesprochen. Naja, über Karneval bin ich erstmal in der Pfalz. Für mich werden es wohl nur Asphalttouren und Bücherlesen vor dem Kamin. Hatte die Tour schon vor dem Unfall zugesagt.


----------



## TOM4 (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Nachdem ich mir gestern bei einer suuper ausfahrt, mein knie "zerstört" (platzwunde + natürlich schwellung + "bewegungslegastenie")habe, möchte ich mir jetzt auch mal knieschoner zulegen - hat wer von euch erfahrungen/empfehlungen für schoner, die sich auch noch im sommer tragen + treten lassen, ohne das mein knie davonschwitzt.

Danke Tom

P.s. Schönes x2!


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Februar 2013)

Fahre ausschließlich Hartschalen weil die bleiben wo sie hingehören wenn es man schrabbt.
(Derzeit Race Face Rally FR & DH)

Fahre außer im Hochsommer die komptellen Touren damit, das sind um 1.000- 1.500hm auf rd. 50km.
Im Hochsommer ziehe ich sie bergauf aus.
Hab die Dinger eigentlich immer dabei.

Schwitzen ist bei allen etwa gleich, egal ob soft oder hart.

Auch gut sind die von TSG, allerdings etwas umständlicher anzuziehen wegen dem Strumpf oben dran.
Dafür halten sie noch besser.

Mein Kollegen fahren oft soft, sind aber aufgrund einiger Brandverletztungen nicht mehr so davon überzeugt.
Zudem ist das Schienbein oft ungeschützt.


----------



## RW_Eddy (4. Februar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Fahre ausschließlich Hartschalen weil die bleiben wo sie hingehören wenn es man schrabbt.
> (Derzeit Race Face Rally FR & DH)



Habe die gleichen und sehe es genau so. 
Nehmen allerdings etwas mehr Platz weg.

Wenn man genau weiß, dass man direkt und stumpft aufs Knie fällt, reichen auch die kurzen Softschoner von Race Face. Das weiß man leider nicht vorher.

Beides bekommt man je nach Jahreszeit günstig bei Chainreaction.


----------



## prodigy (4. Februar 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> .. wer von euch erfahrungen/empfehlungen für schoner, die sich auch noch im sommer tragen + treten lassen, ohne das mein knie davonschwitzt.



Hallo Tom,
wie ich auf Deinen Fotos gesehen habe, fährst Du Flat Pedale. Gerade dann kann ich Dir nur dringen davon abraten, nur Knieschoner zu tragen, da ist auch ein Schutz am Schienbein extrem wichtig.

Außerdem finde ich die Knieschoner schwitziger (ich hatte mal die 661 kyle strait) weil sie komplett geschlossen sind.
Die Race Face Rally hatte ich auch schon und die sind auch sehr gut, waren mit aber etwas zu lang.

Ich fahre jetzt die "IXS Signature-Series Rinderknecht Knee Guard", http://www.jehlebikes.de/ixs-rinderknecht-signature-series-knieschoner-schwarz-l-ixs-14055.html

Die sind nicht ganz so Hardcore wie Race Face, aber sind wirklich super bequem und lassen sich auch im Sommer sehr gut fahren.


----------



## TOM4 (7. Februar 2013)

Hi und sorry fürs späte antworten - war auf geschäftsreise

Danke für eure vorschläge - werd ich mir mal ansehen

 @prodigy: bin nur im winter mit den flats unterwegs, sonst clippedale.


Gruß tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benni1977 (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen.
Seit letztem Jahr besitze ich das Rotwild X1 und bin Super zufrieden damit. Leider habe ich bisher keine optimale Position für mein Garmin Edge 800 gefunden. Aufgrund des kurzen Vorbaus kann es da nicht optimal befestigt werden. Hat jemand eine Eigenbaulösung, oder ähnliches ausprobiert?


----------



## Orakel (9. Februar 2013)

die Spacer nach unten setzen oder (was scheixxe aussehn würde) den Halter vom Garmin unterfüttern bis du über den obersten Spacer kommst.
An den Lenker montieren.
An meinem 60mm kurzen Vorbau passt der Garminhalter für den Edge800 grad so hin.Die Spacer nach unten setzen hätte für dich noch den "Vorteil" dass du aufrechter sitzen würdest.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (9. Februar 2013)

ich fahre die sixsixone evo knee. Die kann ich den ganzen Tag fahren und merke diese gar nicht.
Fahre Flatpedale, mit meinen 5ten hab ich so viel Grip, dass ich mir noch nie die Pedale in die Wade oder Schienbein gerammt habe.


----------



## TOM4 (9. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die race fave ambush bestellt und werd mal berichten. Großer vorteil von den ambush - ich kann die ganz öffnen ohne die schuhe auszuziehen!


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Februar 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> die Spacer nach unten setzen oder (was scheixxe aussehn würde) den Halter vom Garmin unterfüttern bis du über den obersten Spacer kommst.
> An den Lenker montieren.
> An meinem 60mm kurzen Vorbau passt der Garminhalter für den Edge800 grad so hin.Die Spacer nach unten setzen hätte für dich noch den "Vorteil" dass du aufrechter sitzen würdest.




Wenn er doch seine optimale Sitzposition gefunden hat, was spricht dagegen den Gabelschaft einfach um die Länge des oberen Spacer zu kürzen???
Dann klappt`s auch mit der Garminhalterung auf dem Vorbau.
Ist zwar aufgrund der schlechten Bildqualität schwer zu erkennen, aber der Crankbrothers Vorbau sieht lang genug aus.


----------



## Benni1977 (9. Februar 2013)

Leider habe ich meine optimale Sitzposition noch nicht ermittelt, somit wollte ich das mit den Spacern noch ein wenig ausprobieren. Lang genug scheint der Vorbau wirklich für die Halterung zu sein, jedoch stören erst mal die Spacer. Nach viel ausprobieren, habe ich jetzt aber doch noch eine "gute" Position gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (9. Februar 2013)

Deine übergroße Bilder stören auch! Aber Hauptsache, man fällt damit auf.


----------



## Benni1977 (9. Februar 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Deine übergroße Bilder stören auch! Aber Hauptsache, man fällt damit auf.


Auffallen war nicht meine Absicht, Sorry wenn es dich stört!


----------



## TOM4 (9. Februar 2013)

An dieser stelle wirst du ihn aber während der fahrt nicht ablesen können, oder? Ich hab meinen oregon am vorbau und da ist mir der winkel fürs ablesen schon fast zu steil.


----------



## RW_Eddy (9. Februar 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> An dieser stelle wirst du ihn aber während der fahrt nicht ablesen können, oder? Ich hab meinen oregon am vorbau und da ist mir der winkel fürs ablesen schon fast zu steil.



Hast Du die Halterung des Oregon direkt, ohne was dazwischen, an den Vorbau montiert. Wenn ja gibts ne Lösung.

Das Teil links auf dem Foto passt und der Winkel lässt sich ausgleichen:





Fahrradhalterung für Garmin Edge 205/305/605/705

Je nachdem wie das Unterteil des Navis baut, kannst Du einen 5mm Spacer stehen lassen.
Evtl passen auch 2 Spacer ober drauf, ist dann aber nichts fürn Styler.


----------



## Orakel (9. Februar 2013)

Benni1977 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Seit letztem Jahr besitze ich das Rotwild X1 und bin Super zufrieden damit. Leider habe ich bisher keine optimale Position für mein Garmin Edge 800 gefunden. Aufgrund des kurzen Vorbaus kann es da nicht optimal befestigt werden. Hat jemand eine Eigenbaulösung, oder ähnliches ausprobiert?


wenn das deine jetzige Sitzposition ist, würde ich aufjedenfall mal ausprobieren die oberen zwei Spacer nach unten setzen.


----------



## Benni1977 (9. Februar 2013)

@TOM4: Guter Hinweis, das habe ich in der Tat nicht ausprobiert wie sich der Garmin in dieser Position ablesen läßt.

@RW Eddy: Das Teil sieht schon mal richtig gut aus, besten Dank!
 @Orakel: Ja, das ist meine aktuelle Sitzposition. Das mit dem Umsetzen der Spacer werde ich die Tage auf jeden Fall mal testen, dann würde auch der Garmin ohne Unterbau direkt an den Vorbau passen.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (9. Februar 2013)

meinen Edge 700 hab ich so auf dem Vorbau angebracht. Vorbaulänge 65mm


----------



## TOM4 (9. Februar 2013)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Hast Du die Halterung des Oregon direkt, ohne was dazwischen, an den Vorbau montiert. Wenn ja gibts ne Lösung.
> 
> Das Teil links auf dem Foto passt und der Winkel lässt sich ausgleichen:
> 
> ...



Ich hab meinen oregon direkt auf den vorbau, denn bei allem was ich drunter gegeben habe, hat sich der oregon nicht verdrehsicher mntieren lassen. 

Diese halterung von deinem bild, ist quasi nur der gummiteil unter der plastikhalterung in die der oregon hineingeschoben wird, oder?


----------



## RW_Eddy (9. Februar 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen oregon direkt auf den vorbau, denn bei allem was ich drunter gegeben habe, hat sich der oregon nicht verdrehsicher mntieren lassen.
> 
> Diese Halterung von deinem bild, ist quasi nur der gummiteil unter der plastikhalterung in die der oregon hineingeschoben wird, oder?



Genau nur dieser "Gummikeil". Also nur dieses eine Teil aus dem Set. 
Auf dem Bild wie beim RCC 03-Biker.

Wenn Du unter dem Vorbau noch 2 schmale Streifen Schlauch (ca 3 cm und etwas breiter als der Kabelbinder) montierst, ist die Halterung auch verdrehsicher.


----------



## TOM4 (9. Februar 2013)

Ok, danke für den tipp! Werd ich mir mal näher ansehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keller79 (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
Verfolge dieses Thema nun, baue mir ein X1auf.

Habe irgendwo was von einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt in der Pfalz gelesen, finde es aber nicht mehr. Bin da auch ein wenig ortskundig,wir waren da schon einige Male.

Wann soll das sein? Finde es nicht mehr...

MfG Florian


----------



## Maledivo (10. Februar 2013)

Hi Ritter,

nun erste Tour in diesem Jahr, viel Gaudi auf Schnee 

Für nächsten Winter hole ich mit Flat´s, mit Klickpedale ist nicht so toll wenn die Schuhe vom Schnee "vereist" sind.


----------



## Maledivo (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich würde gerne in Kürze Conitentale XKing an meine Bike montieren.

Laut Dt Swiss darf an meinem Rc18 (=X1800/1900) nur Reifenbreite bis zu 2,25 montiert werden.

Ich würde gerne 2,4er nehmen. Conti ist schon schmaler als Schwalbe.

Oder ist es zu abraten?

Möchte andere Felgen erst im Sommer holen.

Danke.


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (11. Februar 2013)

Geht. Der Reifen baut dann halt noch etwas schmaler. Hatte die eine ganz Zeit lang auf ZTR Crest drauf, alles ging ohne Probleme. 
Die sind ja auch eigentlich nur bis 2,25 freigegeben. Es sieht Optisch allerdings schon recht mächtig auf solch kleinen Felgen aus.


----------



## acid-driver (11. Februar 2013)

du hast dann halt nicht die vorteile, die eine 2.4er reifen hat. 
du musst ihn mit mehr druck fahren und der reifen wird etwas kippliger auf der felge. 
ist gerade vorne manchmal unangenehm.
wenn aber eh bald eine neue felge kommt, was solls?


----------



## 2014macHartmann (12. Februar 2013)

Benni1977 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Seit letztem Jahr besitze ich das Rotwild X1 und bin Super zufrieden damit. Leider habe ich bisher keine optimale Position für mein Garmin Edge 800 gefunden. Aufgrund des kurzen Vorbaus kann es da nicht optimal befestigt werden. Hat jemand eine Eigenbaulösung, oder ähnliches ausprobiert?



Bitte Spacer unter den Vorbau, oder Schaft kürzen! Bitte!

Du hast mit dieser Position aus deinem AM ein Racebike gemacht.

in der Regel solltest du wie auf diesem Bild, Lenker und Sattel auf ungefähr gleicher Höhe haben. Fährt sich wesentlich sicherer und ist bequemer  (aber jedem wie's gefällt(nur so ne Idee) 
Gruß Denis


----------



## Benni1977 (12. Februar 2013)

denis.sine schrieb:


> Bitte Spacer unter den Vorbau, oder Schaft kürzen! Bitte!
> 
> Du hast mit dieser Position aus deinem AM ein Racebike gemacht.
> 
> ...



Hallo Denis,
Wie man sieht ist dies mein erstes AM, bisher immer Race MTBs gehabt. Daher werde ich dann wohl mal die Spacer unter den Vorbau machen.
Gruß
Benni


----------



## grosser (12. Februar 2013)

keller79 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Verfolge dieses Thema nun, baue mir ein X1auf.
> 
> Habe irgendwo was von einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt in der Pfalz gelesen, finde es aber nicht mehr. Bin da auch ein wenig ortskundig,wir waren da schon einige Male.
> ...



Hallo für die Ausfahrt ist Rockrider der Initiator. Der Termin steht noch nicht fest und Rockyrider ist wahrscheinlich noch auf 2 Brettern unterwegs!


----------



## Maledivo (12. Februar 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> du hast dann halt nicht die vorteile, die eine 2.4er reifen hat.
> du musst ihn mit mehr druck fahren und der reifen wird etwas kippliger auf der felge.
> ist gerade vorne manchmal unangenehm.
> wenn aber eh bald eine neue felge kommt, was solls?



Dann kaufe ich mir für die nächste Zeit bis zum Sommer einen 2,25er bzw. einen 2,2er.

Ab dann hole ich mir dann neue LRS mit 2,4er.

Nur welche LRS? Wollte ursprünglich einen DT Swiss Tricon XM 1550 holen, leider ist mir preislich etwas zu hoch. Vielleicht wird es dann ein Notubes ZTR mit Hope Naben. Habe ja noch Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (12. Februar 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Dann kaufe ich mir für die nächste Zeit bis zum Sommer einen 2,25er bzw. einen 2,2er.
> 
> Ab dann hole ich mir dann neue LRS mit 2,4er.
> 
> Nur welche LRS? Wollte ursprünglich einen DT Swiss Tricon XM 1550 holen, leider ist mir preislich etwas zu hoch. Vielleicht wird es dann ein Notubes ZTR mit Hope Naben. Habe ja noch Zeit



Nimm die Hops mit Flow Felge und vergiss die Tricons (sind eh zu schmal)


----------



## Vette08 (12. Februar 2013)

.... dann kannst Du auch die Klingel abschaffen .


----------



## RW_Eddy (12. Februar 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Nimm die Hops mit Flow Felge und vergiss die Tricons (sind eh zu schmal)



Zu dem Hope/Flow LR würde ich auch erstmal zu raten, wenn Du 2,4 er mit etwas weniger Luftdruckfahren willst !

OK, etwas lauter ist die Hope HR Nabe schon. Muss man mögen.

Die DT Swiss haben nur eine Innenmaulweite von 19,5 mm. Die sind lt DT bis 2,4 zugelassen. Wenn dich die Optik anmacht und Du mit den Nachteilen leben kannst, evtl was für Dich.
Falls Du mal auf X1/E1 aufrüstest sind die DT aber außen vor.

Viele Grüße
Eddy


----------



## grosser (12. Februar 2013)

Vette08 schrieb:


> .... dann kannst Du auch die Klingel abschaffen .



mit dem DT-Spezialfett bekommst du die Sperrklinken der Hope auch leiser.

Warum fahre ich breitere Reifen? Da ich mit niedrigeren Luftdruck mehr Grip im Gelände habe und der Rollwiderstand sinkt. Außerdem der Reifen auf einer breiten Felge noch breiter baut!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2013)

so, Bretter sind wieder in der Ecke abgestellt.

Treffen denke ich für die 2. Hälfte im April an.
Genaueres kommt noch.
(Muss das Frühjahr mal abwarten)
Mitfahren kann jeder, logo.

Und meine Meinung zu den Felgenbreiten:

Ich habe die Crossmax XL mit 19mm Felgen und 2,4er Reifen gefahren.
Standartreifen mit Latexmilch ohne Schäuche.
RePulli ebenfalls.

Einstimmiger Kommentar:
"Abkippende Reifen sind eher Marketing und Kopfsache. 2,4er RubberQueen mit 1,6- 2,0 bar keine Probleme.
Und wer kann wirklich sagen, dass er einen abkippenden Reifen schon mal bemerkt hat?"

Unter 1,6bar ist für mich nur fürs "bikestolpern", nicht fürs biken.


----------



## Kiefer (13. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte am WE mal wieder einen Platten und bin jetzt am überlegen, ob ich auch mal einen Versuch mit Dichtmilch starten soll.
Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob meine Rubber Queen 2.2 Black Chili dafür geeignet sind ?
Gibts sonst noch was besonderes, was ich beachten muss ?
(LR sind die Tricon 1550)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2013)

manche BC- Schlappen werden eifach nicht dicht mit der Milch.
Ist eine Art Lottospiel.
Meine Barons wurden nicht dauerhaft dicht, die von RedPulli auch nicht.


----------



## Thomas1809 (13. Februar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> manche BC- Schlappen werden eifach nicht dicht mit der Milch.
> Ist eine Art Lottospiel.
> Meine Barons wurden nicht dauerhaft dicht, die von RedPulli auch nicht.



hast du das nach der anleitung gemacht?

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...emein/mediathek/hidden/Tubeless_Kapitel1.html


----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. Februar 2013)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Ich hatte am WE mal wieder einen Platten und bin jetzt am überlegen, ob ich auch mal einen Versuch mit Dichtmilch starten soll.
> Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob meine Rubber Queen 2.2 Black Chili dafür geeignet sind ?
> Gibts sonst noch was besonderes, was ich beachten muss ?
> (LR sind die Tricon 1550)
> ...



Hallo Kiefer,

vergiß es! Hab alle Versuche aufgegeben, irgendwelche Contis dauerhaft dicht zu bekommen.
Fahre die ollen RQ noch mit Schlauch runter, und dann bleibts halt bei Schwalbe Reifen.
Da kann ich nur sagen:
Draufmachen! Fahren! Fertig!
Selbst wochenlanges rumstehen im Keller benötigt nicht ein einziges mal neu aufpumpen!

Die Contis waren immer spätestens nach 3 Tagen wieder platt! 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Kiefer (13. Februar 2013)

O.K.

Ich habe auch noch einen Satz Schwalbe-Reifen (Nobby Nic Evo) im Keller liegen.
Werds mit denen mal versuchen.
Habt ihr noch eine Empfehlung welche Milch ich nehmen soll, oder ist das relativ egal ?
Welche Menge füllt ihr eigentlich ein ?

Grüß
Thomas


----------



## AMITS (13. Februar 2013)

......hab noch ein nagelneues 2011er E1 Framekit in Größe M übrig und will das jetzt, da ich es doch nicht brauche, verkaufen. Wer Interesse hat, einfach melden.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. Februar 2013)

Kiefer schrieb:


> O.K.
> 
> Ich habe auch noch einen Satz Schwalbe-Reifen (Nobby Nic Evo) im Keller liegen.
> Werds mit denen mal versuchen.
> ...



Also ich nehm bei nem 2,25er Reifen so ca. 60ml.
Bei 2,4er dann was mehr.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (13. Februar 2013)

Icke nehme da 70ml. bei meinen FatAlbert 2,4*26 sogar 100ml!

Gruß


----------



## Orakel (13. Februar 2013)

wiegt ihr die Dichtmilch ab? Um zusehn was die Differenz gegenüber einem Schlauch ist?
zbs. 70ml Dichtmilch=80gr.
Würde mich mal Intressieren,bekomme demnächst meinen neuen LRsatz mit NoTubesfelgen und da bin ich am überlegen,fahre ich mit Dichtmilch oder den Conti Supersonic Schläuchen (95gr.)


----------



## acid-driver (13. Februar 2013)

mache ich irgendwas falsch? fahre ich falsch? abkippende reifen habe ich sehrwohl schon erlebt (extremfall 17mm felge und 2,4" rocket ron. das merkt man.)
fahre jetzt mit der queen auch die flow, welche auch hervorragend mit der stans dichtmilch dicht zu bekommen sind. auch dauerhaft. 
vorne habe ich jetzt mal den baron angebaut. da bekomm ichs aber irgendwie auch nicht hin. ploppt auch nicht auf die felge, wenn ich einen kompressor anschließe. liegt evtl am drahtwulst...


----------



## 2014macHartmann (13. Februar 2013)

Ich gucke nicht aufs Gewicht, die Haltbarkeit und Funktion ist mir wichtiger!

Bei abkippenden reifen hast du zu wenig Luft im reifen! Erhöhe den Druck immer um 0,1Bar und Teste.
Bei Schwalbe 
RR 2.10er hinten 1,9 vorn 1,8
NN 2.35er hinten 1,8 vorn 1,7
FA 2.40er hinten 1,7 vorn 1,6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. Februar 2013)

Da die Waage sowieso da steht, wiege ich die Milch halt ab.

Es ist aber nicht nur der Gewichtsvorteil. Die rollen tatsächlich besser, als mit Schläuchen.

Habs vorher auch nicht glauben können, aber der Rollwiederstand ist tatsächlich deutlich kleiner. Und nen richtig kleinen Luftdruck (ich fahre bei den 2,4er Hans Dampf vorne 1,6 und hinten 1,8 bar) kannst auch fahren.
Und nen Platten hatte ich auch seit der Umrüstung auf Milch auch nicht mehr.

Der einzige Nachteil, der mir einfällt, ist halt die Sauerei, wenn du Reifen wechselst.
Daher habe ich auch einen Laufradsatz gerade für Herbst und Winter noch mit Schläuchen, damit ich einfacher mal den Reifen tauschen kann.
Allerdings habe ich zur Pannensicherung dann die Dichtmilch  (ca. 50gr.) in den Schlauch gefüllt. (sicher ist sicher!)

Gruß Dirk


----------



## zero-bond (15. Februar 2013)

Der Lenker hat es farblich nicht ganz getroffen, trotzdem finde ich es schicker, als das schlichte schwarz vorher.


----------



## XLS (15. Februar 2013)

gefällt mir sehr gut dein rad !wie sind denn die ergon griffe?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2013)

sieht "böse" aus.


----------



## zero-bond (15. Februar 2013)

Ich komme mit den Ergon Griffen sehr gut aus, keine eingeschlafenen Hände oder so!


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2013)

Für mich sind die Griffe nix.

Will jemand ein Satz in schwarz kaufen?

Bin damit 2x gefahren, nix für meine Hände.
Vielen anderen gefallen die Griffe schließlich.

bei Interesse PM.


----------



## abi_1984 (15. Februar 2013)

zero-bond schrieb:


> Der Lenker hat es farblich nicht ganz getroffen, trotzdem finde ich es schicker, als das schlichte schwarz vorher.



Schaltzug hinten auch fürs Einfedern lang genug? Nicht dass Du Dir ne Kerbe unters Tretlagergehäuse rubbelst...


----------



## zero-bond (15. Februar 2013)

Passt ;-) Ist auch flächendeckend abgeklebt


----------



## abi_1984 (15. Februar 2013)

Guuuut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2013)

du hast aber sicher geprüft, ob bei komplett eingefedertem Hinterbau die Züge nicht zu kurz sind und ans tretlager kommen?
die folie würde da sonst nix nützen...


----------



## zero-bond (15. Februar 2013)

Klaro


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2013)

na dann hau rein mit dem bock, der kann was!


----------



## Maledivo (15. Februar 2013)

Hi Ritter,

war heute wieder biken gewesen, Restschnee war noch da .

Vor 10 Jahren bin ich im Schnee gestürzt und seitdem mache ich immer Winterpause sobald Schnee liegt, letzte Woche habe ich mich getraut wieder auf Schnee zu fahren, es hat mir viel Spaß bereitet.

Heute noch viel mehr, ich fahre nun entspannter. Habe heute auch Überschuhe drauf, so könnte 2 Stunden problemlos radeln, war aber auch nicht so kalt (3 Grad).

Damals hatte ich Winterwanderschuhe auf normalen Mtb-Pedale mit Käfig benutzt, die Wärme der Füsse waren hervorragend.

Seit etwa 5 Jahren fahre ich mit Klickies, letzte Woche merke ich, es war recht kalt in die Füße, habe nach 1 Stunden aufgegeben zu biken. Heute habe ich neugekauftes Überschuhe benutzt, das hilft schon recht viel, nur die Unterseite der Schuhe waren nach einer Stunde kühler geworden. Bin am überlegen für nächsten Winter einen CB 5050 mit Winterwanderschuh zu benutzen. Bei Klickies kommen immer Kältebrücke, daher werden die Untersohle der Schuhe immer kalt. Eigentlich wollte ich nicht mehr ohne Klickies fahren. Womit fährt Ihr eigentlich im Winter?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2013)

Klickies


----------



## Maledivo (15. Februar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Klickies



Winterschuhe mit Klickies? Oder Sommerschuhe inkl. Klickies mit Überschuhe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (15. Februar 2013)

Winterschuhe mit Klickies + [ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0054U6XI4/?tag=hydra0d-21&hvadid=16272891597&ref=asc_df_B0054U6XI4"]http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0054U6XI4/?tag=hydra0d-21&hvadid=16272891597&ref=asc_df_B0054U6XI4[/ame]


----------



## zero-bond (16. Februar 2013)

Ich fahre Plattformpedale in Kombination mit dem FiveTen Impact 2...Keine kalten Füße.


----------



## TOM4 (16. Februar 2013)

Sommer = klick + shimano radschuhe
Winter = flats + wanderschuhe


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Februar 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Winterschuhe mit Klickies? Oder Sommerschuhe inkl. Klickies mit Überschuhe?



Die hohen Shimano "Halbwanderschuhe".
Die fahre ich fast das ganze Jahr.


----------



## Maledivo (16. Februar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die hohen Shimano "Halbwanderschuhe".
> Die fahre ich fast das ganze Jahr.



Danke! Mit meinen Sommerschuhen bin ich recht zufrieden, werde wohl zur Ergänzung entweder neue Winterschuhe mit Klickies für MTB oder neue Winterwanderschuhe mit Plattformpedale holen. Habe noch bis November Zeit .
Für jetzigen Jahreszeit benutze ich weiter die Überschuhe, es wird ja bald wärmer .


----------



## Maledivo (16. Februar 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Sommer = klick + shimano radschuhe
> Winter = flats + wanderschuhe



In dieser Richtung wird wohl bei mir auch für nächsten Wintersaison gehen.


----------



## Orakel (16. Februar 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> es wird ja bald wärmer .


sicher


----------



## Maledivo (16. Februar 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> sicher



Gute Frage, ...

es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, es gibt nur schlechte/falsche Kleidung


----------



## Orakel (16. Februar 2013)

5 ins Phrasenschwein


----------



## Jlos (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, ich bin neu hier. Ich habe mich schon durch den kompletten Thread gelesen, verstehe gan schön viel Bahnhof ;-)

Nun ja, ich bekomme am Mittwoch mein R. E1 FS Coil. Nun die Frage... Was bedeutet Coil? Sorry für meine Unwissenheit, ich habe mich halt verliebt 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zero-bond (16. Februar 2013)

Coil-Stahlfederdämpfer statt Luft. Habe mein 2013ner E1 Pro auch mit nem Van RC umgebaut!

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Februar 2013)

2011 ging das leider noch nicht
deshalb geht mei rp am montag ab nach england.., mehr geht dann nicht mehr.


----------



## Jlos (16. Februar 2013)

Also werde ich ein 2012er haben? Ich freu mich total auf das Bike! Danke für die Info!

Eine Frage hätte ich noch, es soll auch mal über die Strasse gehen, was für Reifen könnte ich nehmen?
Gruß 
Jörg


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Februar 2013)

Nimm bloß einen richtigen Männerreifen für das Männerbike!
Willst kastriert werden?
Sowas wie FatAlbert oder RubberQueen, beider ist 2,4 sind OK.
Etwas gifftiger ist ein Maxxis HighRoller II, saugt aber ganz ordentlich an den Beinen.


----------



## Jlos (16. Februar 2013)

Es soll saugen, yeah


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Februar 2013)

ich meinte zwar nicht dein mittelbein, aber das ist nach einem richtigen tripp auch leergesaugt.


----------



## Jlos (16. Februar 2013)

Sorry kenne mich halt noch nicht so aus... Das Mittelbein kenne ich aber ;-) Sollte ich besser nicht hier schreiben? 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Februar 2013)

ne ne  mach ruhig weiter, kein problem.


----------



## Jlos (16. Februar 2013)

Ich schreibe was, wenn ich es endlich habe... Vielen Dank bisher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex476 (16. Februar 2013)

Ich frage mich ernsthaft wieso man sich n E1 Coil kauft wenn man nicht mal weiß was Coil bedeutet?!?!
Und dann auch noch nach "Straßenreifen" fragen?! 

Nix für ungut


----------



## liquidsky (17. Februar 2013)

zero-bond schrieb:


> Der Lenker hat es farblich nicht ganz getroffen, trotzdem finde ich es schicker, als das schlichte schwarz vorher.




Wow, mit dem Lenker sieht das Radl echt klasse aus. Eine gute Idee weg von dem schwarz zu gehen, schöner Eyecatcher.


----------



## uphillking (17. Februar 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hi Ritter,
> 
> war heute wieder biken gewesen, Restschnee war noch da .
> 
> Womit fährt Ihr eigentlich im Winter?



Hält die Füße 2h mollig warm, kostet nicht viel, das Kabel spürt man nicht und den Akku-Pack 
hat man nach ein paar Minuten auch vergessen.
Klare Empfehlung bei Temperaturen nahe und unter 0°.
Die Schuhe lassen sich mit allen Pedalen fahren.


----------



## Jlos (17. Februar 2013)

Mir ist schon bewusst, dass es einen Stahlfederdämpfer hat, konnte es aber nicht mit dem Begriff Coil in Verbindung bringen. Ich verstehe unter Coil etwas vollkommen anderes..(wiegen ca. 30 t  )

Ich komme aus dem Flachland, will zwar überwiegend nach Winterberg etc., weil es in der Nähe ist, möchte das Rad aber auch mal so fahren, vielleicht hätte ich schreiben sollen, dass ich einen Reifen suche, der einen geringeren Laufwiderstand als der "Big Betty" hat. 

Ich weiß schon, was ich mache... , jeder fängt mal klein an 

Würde mir also Wechsellaufräder kaufen wollen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## TOM4 (17. Februar 2013)

Du kommst also aus der stahlbranche dann gibt's für dich eh keine alternative zu coil!
Gerade beim e1


----------



## Alex476 (17. Februar 2013)

Na dann viel Spaß damit!

Sag bescheid wenn der Bock wieder weg soll...ich such noch n Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2014macHartmann (18. Februar 2013)

vorher wird sein coil gegen mein Air getauscht


----------



## Jlos (18. Februar 2013)

Danke für die aufmunternden Worte.... Werde an Euch denken


----------



## zero-bond (18. Februar 2013)

Ach mach dir keine Gedanken, aber ein E.1 gehört nunmal auf den Trail - allein wegen der artgerechten Haltung. Und bei der Geometrie braucht die Strasse schon ein erhebliches Mass an Schlaglöchern


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Februar 2013)

Jlos schrieb:


> ............einen Reifen suche, der einen geringeren Laufwiderstand als der "Big Betty" hat.
> ...........



Das wird schwer.
Solange es trocken ist halte ich den big betty für einen sehr guten reifen.
er rollt mit 33- 36 Watt wenn ich nicht irre.
und das merkt man.
wenn du weniger rollwiderstand willst, dann wird es mit dem gripp langsam kanpp, kastrierst dein e1


----------



## Orakel (20. Februar 2013)

endlich da  der LRsatz für das R.R.2FS, aufgebaut vom schnellen Pfeil(LRforum)
Gewicht+Felgenband=1330gr. 
Fege=NoTubes ZTRAlpine Weiss,Speichen=Sapim CXray, Nippel=Sapim Polyax Alu









den LRsatz werde ich zuerst mal mit den Conti's Supersonic Schläuchen fahren.
Mehr Bilder bei mir im Fotoalbum


----------



## 2014macHartmann (20. Februar 2013)

Schick!


----------



## Lapper22 (20. Februar 2013)

Sehen sehr schick aus! Bis zu welchem Gewicht sind die freigegeben?

Gruß Sven


----------



## Orakel (20. Februar 2013)

Lapper22 schrieb:


> Sehen sehr schick aus! Bis zu welchem Gewicht sind die freigegeben?
> 
> Gruß Sven


für meine 74Kg aufjedenfall
ich kann es dir nicht sagen, im Gespräch mit dem Thomas (German Lightness),über das was ich HABEN wollte, hat es sich herraus Kristallisiert dass die 1330gr.für mein Gewicht und Einsatzgebiet völlig ausreichend sind.


----------



## Kiefer (22. Februar 2013)

Moin


Ich hätte noch eine Frage an die Experten  

Anfang der Woche habe ich 2 Nobby Nic (Tubeless Ready) die ich noch im Keller liegen hatte, an meinem X2 Tubeless montiert.

Hat soweit auch alles gut funktioniert, alles gereinigt, Reifen auf die Felge, Ventil raus, mit dem Kompressor Reifen kurz  angeblasen anschließend Milch rein, Reifen wieder aufgepumpt, dicht. 

Reifen verlieren aber etwas an Luft, ist das normal, oder von Reifen zu Reifen unterschiedlich ?

Wird der Reifen mit der Zeit vielleicht noch dichter ?



Grüß

Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2013)

Ja, die sind frisch befüllt nicht ganz so dicht wie ein Schlauch.
Je länger die Milch drin ist, dest dichter werden sie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RW_Eddy (22. Februar 2013)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> Ich hätte noch eine Frage an die Experten
> ...




Moin,

die TL Serie ist schon deutlich dichter als die Vorgänger. Hast Du schon überprüft wo es raus kommt?

Hast Du die Reifen schon gefahren?
Ich würde die Laufräfer mal ne Nacht auch die Seite legen. Entweder auf nem Eimer oder bei größerem Achdurchmesser dierekt auf die Achse, damit sich die Milch an den Seitenwänden verteilt.

Viele Grüße
Eddy


----------



## Dirk Nennen (22. Februar 2013)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die TL Serie ist schon deutlich dichter als die Vorgänger. Hast Du schon überprüft wo es raus kommt?
> 
> ...



Hi,
also ich kann nur empfehlen (falls noch nicht erledigt) mal ne Runde zu fahren.
Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Reifen schon mal etwas Fahrt brauchen, um ganz dicht zu sein.
Meistens sind die dann aber richtig dicht, so dass du Wochenlang nichts nachpumpen musst.
Mein Enduro steht inzwischen 2 Monate mit TLR-Hans Dampf im Keller und die Reifen sind immer noch richtig voll.

Habe sogar einen Satz der ohne Milch völlig dicht ist. (Fat Albert und Nobby Nic)
Die Reifen wurden schon mit Milch gefahren. Sind jetzt aber ohne neue einzufüllen auf einem anderen Satz Räder richtig dicht!
(Bevor ich damit im Frühjahr fahre, kommt da aber noch Milch rein.) 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## grosser (22. Februar 2013)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> Ich hÃ¤tte noch eine Frage an die Experten
> ...




Das hatte ich mit NNs (tubless ready) auch schon.
Die NN haben an den Flanken oft Dichtigkeitsprobleme, da dort an Material eingespart wird, man will ja leichte Reifen! Die RÃ¤der nach der BefÃ¼llung schÃ¶n drehen und jeweils einen Tag auf beiden Seiten waagrecht lagern.
Meine MM und HD waren sofort dicht und ich musste noch nicht einmal nachpummpen! Das sind ja auch keine Leichtreifen.


----------



## Kiefer (22. Februar 2013)

Danke euch !
Werd sie schön drehen bzw. am Wochenende fahren 

Schönes Wochenende !

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2013)

Äh, ich dachte die Dinger würden nur ganz langsam Luft verlieren?

Oft ist es so, dass ein neuer Reifen nach 24h wieder fast platt ist.

Danach verliert er nurnoch langsam die Luft, also etwa alle 2- 3Tage mal nachpumpen.
nach ein paar Wochen ist das dann auch weg.

Anders ist es, wenn er nach 1- 2 Ausfahrten noch immer innerhalb 24h platt, dann ist was faul.
Stell das Rad mal ins Wasser und schau wo es blubbert.

Wenn die Luft aus einem Sopeichenloch kommt liegt es zu 99% am Ventil.


----------



## Kiefer (22. Februar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Äh, ich dachte die Dinger würden nur ganz langsam Luft verlieren?
> 
> Oft ist es so, dass ein neuer Reifen nach 24h wieder fast platt ist.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Rocky

Nein, es ist schon so das der Reifen nur ganz langsam Luft gehen lässt.
Ich konnte auch keine undichte Stelle ausfindig machen.
Alles im grünen Bereich 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ernieball73 (23. Februar 2013)

Hi,
Ich habe mal kurz ne Frage an alle E1 Fahrer des Modelljahr 2012 , habt Ihr auch alle so extrem viele Lackplatzer am Frame wie ich? Ich hab das Bike seit August ( keine Bikeparks !) mehr Tourenfahrer mit viel singletrailanteil... und ich habe schon  echt sehr viele kleine Macken am Frame( finde ich..) ... Habe jetzt vorn paar Tagen nen neuen richtig großen Lackplatzer entdeckt und zwar oberhalb der unteren Dämpferaufnahme , da hat Quasie die Kante des RP2 gar keine Luft zum Rahmen.... 
Das darf doch irgendwie bei so nem teuren Bike nicht sein, das is ja schon fast en "Konstruktionsfehler"  .... ( weis einer ob man , bzw wie man Bilder auch vom Handy(iphone) in nen Thread einbetten kann?) 

Ansonsten bin ich ja mit dem Bike echt froh...
Nur das trübt bei mir etwas das Gesamtbild :-(


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2013)

Das ist so bei Rotwild, leider.
Schon seit Jahren.


----------



## Orakel (23. Februar 2013)

tja, das leidige Lackthema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2013)

Komme auch aus dem Keller und habe ausgebessert.
Ist halt so.

Nur dumm für die, die es nicht wissen und ein Rotwild kaufen.


----------



## Kiefer (23. Februar 2013)

An meinem 2013er X2 sind noch keine Abplatzer zu sehen, hoffe das es auch so bleibt.


----------



## Orakel (23. Februar 2013)

Kiefer schrieb:


> An meinem 2013er X2 sind noch keine Abplatzer zu sehen, hoffe das es auch so bleibt.


ist auch ne andere "Lackart",hoffe mit dir


----------



## Pepito (23. Februar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Komme auch aus dem Keller und habe ausgebessert.
> Ist halt so.
> 
> Nur dumm für die, die es nicht wissen und ein Rotwild kaufen.



Ich wusste es und hab dennoch ein Rotwild gekauft.... und finde es nicht Dumm...


----------



## ernieball73 (23. Februar 2013)

Pepito schrieb:


> Ich wusste es und hab dennoch ein Rotwild gekauft.... und finde es nicht Dumm...;-)



Ich wusste es nicht , habe aber auch eins gekauft ,
Bin ansonsten auch froh mit dem E1 und dumm bin ich denke ich auch nicht ;-) ;-)

Ich finds aber einfach nur schade ... Bei meinem Trek Remedy was ich vorher fuhr war die Lack Qualität besser.... 

Aber anscheinend war das dann wohl schon länger hier bekannt mit dem E1-Lack?...

Egal , ich fahrs weiter... 

Nur kurz noch  ne Frage : wo bekomme ich den weißen Lack zum ausbessern am besten zu kaufen ?? 
Wenn jemand dazu ein paar Links hat , das wäre klasse !! Danke


----------



## acid-driver (23. Februar 2013)

am besten mal rotwild anschreiben. haben glaube ich schon ein paar gemacht und ein fläschchen von denen bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernieball73 (23. Februar 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> am besten mal rotwild anschreiben. haben glaube ich schon ein paar gemacht und ein fläschchen von denen bekommen.



Gute Idee , klar is ja auch eigentlich die erste Adresse dafür .. Ich Versuchs mal...
Danke !


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2013)

Habe auch mal weiße Farbe von Rotwild bekommen.
Der war nach 24h noch weich.

Habe jetzt einen Lackstift aus dem Autozubehör.
Die Farbe hat ja keinen höhen Ansprüche an "Gleichheit".


----------



## Bolzer1711 (23. Februar 2013)

...mein X2-2012 hat auch das Problem und das nicht zu gering, sehr schade......   man bekommt das Lackfläschchen von Rotwild. Nur nehme dir Zeit, bis der Lack austrocknet dauert einige Tage.
  @Kiefer: das dachte ich mir, der Lack beim 2013er ist auch völlig anders. Freut mich für dich, denn ich finde, die Haptik/Optik muss bei einem solchem Bike einfach stimmen und das tut sie mit Lackschäden einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## grosser (23. Februar 2013)

Ich frage mich , warum reagiert RW nicht auf die Lackmängel und stellt auf einen besseren Lack um?
Die Bikes sind super und der Lack ist schei....., da werden doch nicht wenige davon abgehalten ein RW zu kaufen!


----------



## ernieball73 (23. Februar 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Ich frage mich , warum reagiert RW nicht auf die Lackmängel und stellt auf einen besseren Lack um?:-(
> Die Bikes sind super und der Lack ist schei....., da werden doch nicht wenige davon abgehalten ein RW zu kaufen!



Sehe ich auch so ! 
Der Rest am/das Bike ist klasse , nur der Lack... Da gibt's doch garantiert besseres "Material"....


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2013)

Kollege hatte 2000 schon Probleme mit dem Lack an seinem Rotwild.
Damals ist immer Feuchtigkeit druntergekrochen und es Blasen und Ausblühungen gegeben.
(Hatte ich damals am Element auch)


----------



## grosser (23. Februar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Kollege hatte 2000 schon Probleme mit dem Lack an seinem Rotwild.
> Damals ist immer Feuchtigkeit druntergekrochen und es Blasen und Ausblühungen gegeben.
> (Hatte ich damals am Element auch)



Das hatte ich an meinem hotchili auch. Passiert gerne bei Pulver.
Mir wäre am liebst ein Eloxal!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (23. Februar 2013)

Genau das überlege ich mir gerade.....   einen Eloxrahmen einer deutschen Bikeschmiede, dann wird das X2 ausgemustert oder vielleicht zum Alltagsrad. Bin keiner der gerne die Marke wechselt, aber das ärgert mich einfach...


----------



## Vette08 (23. Februar 2013)

Bitte nicht noch eine Lackdiskussion (auch wenn es ärgerlich ist). Die hatten wir schon mehrfach und erst vor einigen Wochen! 

Resultat der Diskussionen: Abkleben hilft und ist mit Arbeit verbunden.


----------



## TOM4 (23. Februar 2013)

Vette08 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht noch eine Lackdiskussion (auch wenn es ärgerlich ist). Die hatten wir schon mehrfach und erst vor einigen Wochen!
> 
> Resultat der Diskussionen: Abkleben hilft und ist mit Arbeit verbunden.



.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (23. Februar 2013)

Hi Ritter,

vielleicht hat einer von Euch Magura MT Bremse.

Heute stellte ich fest dass der Hinterbremshebel ziemlich nah am Griff ziehen lässt. Bisher ist mir nur aufgefallen dass bei jede Touren der Hebel ein wenig mehr Richtung zum Griff wandert (auch wenn es 1200 km dauert).

Bremsdruckpunkt und - wirkung bleibt 1a wie immer.

Die Anschlüsse an Hebel und Bremssattel sind dicht. 

Vorderbremsehebel funktioniert wie am ersten Tag.

Woran könnte es liegen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## ernieball73 (23. Februar 2013)

Vette08 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht noch eine Lackdiskussion (auch wenn es ärgerlich ist). Die hatten wir schon mehrfach und erst vor einigen Wochen!
> 
> Resultat der Diskussionen: Abkleben hilft und ist mit Arbeit verbunden.



Sorry wenn ich hier kurzzeitig ne erneute "Lackdiskussion" ausgelöst habe ! ;-)

Ok, daß der Lack also Sche... Ist habe ich nun verstanden ...
Mir ging's auch hauptsächlich darum zu erfahren ,ob einer mit nem E1 aus 2012 
an der gleichen Stelle ,wegen der zu nahen Kante des Dämpfer am Rahmen diesen unschönen fetten Lackplatzer hat....






Und noch kurz zum Abschluss mal das Bike nach dem sauber machen im Flur Es ist schon schöööön ;-) 





Ok, jetzt schnell jemand ein neues Thema.... 

Aber wenn mir jemand ne PM senden will , gerne !


----------



## acid-driver (23. Februar 2013)

ist wohl tatsächlich normal. KLICK


----------



## ernieball73 (23. Februar 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ist wohl tatsächlich normal. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ginal-von-richie-schley-gr-s-2011-sonderpreis


Hammer !!, das sieht ja fast  noch schlimmer als bei mir aus..... Tzzzz...
Tut mir Leid , aber sowas darf doch nicht bei so nem teueren Bike sein , oder sieht das hier jemand echt als "no Problem-voll normal" an ?!


----------



## acid-driver (23. Februar 2013)

ne, sollte devinitiv nicht so sein. haben die jungs wohl irgendwie gepennt beim modellieren


----------



## Vette08 (24. Februar 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hi Ritter,
> 
> ...
> Woran könnte es liegen?
> ...



Deine Schilderung spricht dafür, dass die Abnutzung der Beläge hinten größer ist. Das macht aber eigentlich keinen Sinn. Bau doch die Beläge mal aus und miss die Belagdicke im Vergleich zu vorne. 
Ansonsten würde ich dazu raten, die Bremse zu entlüften respektive neu zu befüllen und entlüften.

Und das passt jetzt auch zu der Lack-Diskussion: Ein Bike ist mMn ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Deswegen kann es durchaus sein, dass Öl z.B. Wasser zieht, Luft in die Bremsanlage kommt ("Bike auf'n Kopf gestellt") oder hier und da an einem Enduro der Lack ab ist. 
Und auch bei Rotwild arbeiten ganz normale Menschen wie Du und ich an der Konstruktion der Bikes und der Qualifzierung der "Zulieferer" ... Aus der permament steigenden Zahl an Rotwild-Rittern lässt sich mMn die Qualität der Bikes ableiten.

Und nein, ich bekomme kein Geld oder Vergünstigungen für diesen Kommentar .

Ride on


----------



## Matthias3977 (24. Februar 2013)

Hey, also ich finde das mit dem Lack auch nicht normal und mich ärgert es wirklich sehr. Ich habe den grünen 2013 ner E1 Rahmen und an der gleichen Stelle einen großen Lackabplatzer. Aber auch sonst sieht der Rahmen nach nicht wirklich vielen Fahrten schon sehr mitgenommen aus. Wenn die Jungs von Rotwild wissen das der Lack nicht so toll ist, dann sollten Sie was ändern,oder den Rahmen von Haus aus abkleben. Es kann doch nicht sein das sich der Endnutzer damit rumschlagen muss. Und ich habe auch mal wegen einem Lackstift gefragt, leider ist es anscheinend schwierig die grüne Farbe zu bekommen. Ende vom Lied, man hat mir geschrieben ich solle mich doch mal beim Autolackieren erkundigen.
Grüße
Vielleicht ließt hier ja jemand von Rotwild mit und âußert sich mal zu dem Problem. Am besten mit einem Vorschlag. Aber das ist bestimmt zu viel verlangt.


----------



## ernieball73 (24. Februar 2013)

Matthias3977 schrieb:


> Hey, also ich finde das mit dem Lack auch nicht normal und mich ärgert es wirklich sehr. Ich habe den grünen 2013 ner E1 Rahmen und an der gleichen Stelle einen großen Lackabplatzer. Aber auch sonst sieht der Rahmen nach nicht wirklich vielen Fahrten schon sehr mitgenommen aus. Wenn die Jungs von Rotwild wissen das der Lack nicht so toll ist, dann sollten Sie was ändern,oder den Rahmen von Haus aus abkleben. Es kann doch nicht sein das sich der Endnutzer damit rumschlagen muss. Und ich habe auch mal wegen einem Lackstift gefragt, leider ist es anscheinend schwierig die grüne Farbe zu bekommen. Ende vom Lied, man hat mir geschrieben ich solle mich doch mal beim Autolackieren erkundigen.
> Grüße
> Vielleicht ließt hier ja jemand von Rotwild mit und âußert sich mal zu dem Problem. Am besten mit einem Vorschlag. Aber das ist bestimmt zu viel verlangt.



Du sprichst mit aus dem Herzen  !
Top ! ;-)


----------



## Kordl (24. Februar 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hi Ritter,
> 
> vielleicht hat einer von Euch Magura MT Bremse.
> 
> ...


 
Sers

hatte das bei meinem C1 FS am Anfang auch aber nach 250 km war es rum. Mein Händler hat damals gesagt wenn es nach einer bestimmten Zeit net weg geht dann entlüftet er nochmal neu.

Das mit den verschlissen Bremsbelägen kann ich mit nicht vorstellen, höchstens es war von Anfang an zu wenig Bremsflüssigkeit drin und der oberer Kolben läuft etz "trocken". Den ja etz der unter Kolben mehr Bremsfüssigkeit braucht da er durch die "kleineren" Bremsbelägen weiter draussen ist.

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2013)

Magura hat wohl laut den Zeitschriften gerade wieder solche Problem.
Genaueres habe ich noch nicht gehört, mal die Ohren aufhalten.

Die alte Julie hat das auch gerne gemacht.

Leider hat Magura den Anschluss an die anderen Hersteller verloren.
Wenig Bumms, oft Funktionsprobleme, kleine frickelige Schrauben die schnell kaputt gehen.

Früher habe ich auch ausschließlich Magura gefahren.
Bis ich mir die 2007er Louise gekauft habe.
Die ist 2009 runter geflogen und eine Shimano kam drauf.
Danach Bremse vergessen und immer Bumms.


----------



## Maledivo (24. Februar 2013)

Danke an Vette08, Kordl und RockyRider66 

Die Beläge sehen noch wie neu aus, bremse sowieso zu 70 % mit Vorderbremse, da müsste die Beläge dort mehr verschlissen sein als die Beläge von Hinterbremse.

Es wird wohl so sein, dass ich die Leitung neu befüllen und entlüften lasse. Habe an diesem Rad noch kein einziges Mal gemacht, wird auch langsam Zeit 

Habe schon vieles von Magura gehört, jedoch bin ich mit meiner Bremse mehr als zufrieden


----------



## grosser (24. Februar 2013)

Vette08 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht noch eine Lackdiskussion (auch wenn es ärgerlich ist). Die hatten wir schon mehrfach und erst vor einigen Wochen!
> 
> Resultat der Diskussionen: Abkleben hilft und ist mit Arbeit verbunden.



Nur wenn man ständig nörgelt wird sich vielleicht was ändern! 
RW liest hier immer mit und man sollte sie öfters mal auf die Probleme aufmerksam machen, sonst geht man vielleicht davon aus es wäre alles bestens!
Siehe bolzer, irgendwann denkt man darüber nach, ob man sein Geld für ein RW ausgibt!


----------



## Orakel (24. Februar 2013)

zur Magura MT, anscheinend gibt es vereinzelnd probleme bei der kalten Witterung mit dem Druckpunkt(Bremsenforum)
Meine MT6 am X2 Funktioniert nach dem entlüften des Bremsgriffes jetzt einwandfrei, die  MT6 am R.R.2FS füllte sich im Neuzustand schon ganz anderst an.
Zum Lackthema, warum Rotwild das problem nicht in den Griff bekommt vll. sind es doch nicht soviele Biker die es Reklamieren und Rotwild daher es nicht als Notwendig erachtet abhilfe zuschaffen. Erinnert mich an einen aktuellen fall eines Versenders der seit Jahren probleme mit gebrochen Sitzstreben hat, es aber einfach nicht schafft das problem zulösen


----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. Februar 2013)

@Maledivo

das Problem hatte ich in meinem letzten Urlaub auch...   scheinbar ist meiner MT6 die Höhenluft nicht bekommen ;-)  . Bei mir war das nach dem ich das Rad auf den Kopf gestellt hatte, keinen Bremsdruck mehr. 

Bei meiner Shimano XT oder Marta, die ich zuvor auf den Bikes hatte, gab es das Problem nie. Leider hatte ich mein Entlüftungsset nicht dabei, also zum Händler, er hat entlüftet und seit dem geht sie wieder. Wenn ich mein Rad jetzt auf den Kopf stelle, dann ziehe ich die Bremsen und befestige sie am Lenker...  bisher war das erfolgreich.

Mit dem Bumms hat RockyRider recht, habe letztens die neue XT bei einem Freund ausprobiert, deutlich mehr Endpower....   bin hier aber mit der MT6 zufrieden, finde man kann diese besser dosieren (geschmacksache).


----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. Februar 2013)

@Orakel

RW hat etwas verändert, das 2013er X2 ist von der Lackierung her absolut anders, auch das X1 war nicht "nasslackiert", das habe ich auf der Eurobike gesehen....   entscheidend ist jetzt nur, hält das....  man hat mir dort nur nicht gesagt welcherart die Lackierung ist.

Daher bin ich mal gespannt was Kiefer nach einem Jahr und über 3.000 km berichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (24. Februar 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> ist auch ne andere "Lackart",hoffe mit dir


zitiere mich mal selbst


----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. Februar 2013)

@ orakel

ok...   hatte ich nicht gesehen...


----------



## Matthias3977 (24. Februar 2013)

@ Bolzer
Nur leider bringt das denn E1-Besitzern nichts. Ich habe auch das 2013 Modell, und der Lack ist nicht wirklich gut. Was ich gut finden würde, wâre halt mal ein Statement von Rotwild. Die Mail die ich von ihnen bekommen hatte, war gelinde gesagt nicht befriedigend für mich.
Was hält Rotwild davon, allen E1 Besitzern Abklebefolie zur Verfügung zu stellen? Sowas wäre für mich sich um den Kunden kümmern. Immerhin haben sie es mir in der Mail vorgeschlagen den Rahmen abzukleben.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt ;-)


----------



## TOM4 (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
Hät mal eine frage an die x1/2 fahrer und zwar hat wer eine reverb und wenn ja, welche länge hat eure leitung? Ach ja, remote wäre rechts.

Noch was, hat jemand zufällig eine cb kronolog im einsatz und kann einen kurzen erfahrungsberich schreiben - wäre auch eine überlegung wert

Danke tom


----------



## acid-driver (24. Februar 2013)

also mein R1 hat am Unterrohr eine Schutzfolie mit Rotwildschriftzug. Geben tuts das also. Warum die das nicht bei allen Modellen machen, weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## grosser (24. Februar 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> also mein R1 hat am Unterrohr eine Schutzfolie mit Rotwildschriftzug. Geben tuts das also. Warum die das nicht bei allen Modellen machen, weiß ich auch nicht



Am Unterrohr haben alle RW eine dicke Schutzfolie!


----------



## ernieball73 (24. Februar 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Am Unterrohr haben alle RW eine dicke Schutzfolie!



NEIN ! Meins hat das leider nicht gehabt !
Unter den Leitungen/Zügen direkt der Lack !
Ich habe 4 Kumpels mit 2011er E1 die haben diesen Rotwildaufkleber gehabt, ich bei meinem 2012 nicht :-( schade ....


----------



## RW_Eddy (24. Februar 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hät mal eine frage an die x1/2 fahrer und zwar hat wer eine reverb und wenn ja, welche länge hat eure leitung? Ach ja, remote wäre rechts.
> 
> Danke tom



Meine hat standard Länge bei Rh  "M"  Remote rechts und Bogen Richtung Dämpfer. Passt optimal ohne zu kürzen.

Viele Grüße
Eddy


----------



## TOM4 (24. Februar 2013)

Danke für deine antwort - standardlänge ist 150cm - zumindest lt. Homepage von bikecompnents 

Und bogen richtung dämpfer - heisst du hast die leitung auch an der befestigungsmöglichkeit am sattelrohr befestigt?

Wenn ich dann die leitung dort nicht befestige, dann sollten sich ca. 120cm auch ausgehen, oder?

Gruß tom


----------



## RW_Eddy (24. Februar 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Danke für deine antwort - standardlänge ist 150cm - zumindest lt. Homepage von bikecompnents
> 
> Und bogen richtung dämpfer - heisst du hast die leitung auch an der befestigungsmöglichkeit am sattelrohr befestigt?
> 
> ...



Ich habe dir org Befestigungsmöglichkeit und dem Oberrohr genutzt und dann einen Bogen Richtung Tretlager gelegt.

So wie hier:






Wenns kürzer ist, dann ohne Bogen oder mit einen kleineren Bogen.
Etwas Spiel ist immer.

Wenn Du eine Gebrauchte kaufen willst, würde ich zu einer mit Rechnung raten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (24. Februar 2013)

Ok - danke fürs bild - sollte sich also ausgehen

Aber warum mit rechnung - hast du so schlechte erfahrungen mit der reverb gemacht?

Entlüftungskit wäre dabei und sollte auch keine hexerei sein - aber wenn, sonst was ist wo ich sie eventuell einschicken müsste, dann wäre das halt nicht sooo gut!

Gruß tom


----------



## RW_Eddy (24. Februar 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Ok - danke fürs bild - sollte sich also ausgehen
> 
> Aber warum mit rechnung - hast du so schlechte erfahrungen mit der reverb gemacht?
> 
> ...



Die ersten Serien hatte öfter mal einen Totalschaden, da brachte auch kein Entlüftungskit etwas.
Die neueren laufen überwiegend poblemlos.

Ist dieses Befestigungsteil wo die Leitung an der Reverb befestigt wird rund oder eckig?
Ist die Stütze komplett schwarz?


----------



## Orakel (24. Februar 2013)

ernieball73 schrieb:


> NEIN ! Meins hat das leider nicht gehabt !
> Unter den Leitungen/Zügen direkt der Lack !
> Ich habe 4 Kumpels mit 2011er E1 die haben diesen Rotwildaufkleber gehabt, ich bei meinem 2012 nicht :-( schade ....


bei Rotwild nachfragen ob sie dir nicht die Folie schicken 
Soweit ich weiss ist die Folie Serienmässig drauf.


----------



## grosser (24. Februar 2013)

ernieball73 schrieb:


> NEIN ! Meins hat das leider nicht gehabt !
> Unter den Leitungen/Zügen direkt der Lack !
> Ich habe 4 Kumpels mit 2011er E1 die haben diesen Rotwildaufkleber gehabt, ich bei meinem 2012 nicht :-( schade ....



Dann wurde er vergessen von RW darauf zu kleben! Ich kenne kein RW ohne diese Schutzfolie. Hattest du mal bei RW danach gefragt? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie dir ein geschickt hätten.


----------



## ernieball73 (24. Februar 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Dann wurde er vergessen von RW darauf zu kleben! Ich kenne kein RW ohne diese Schutzfolie. Hattest du mal bei RW danach gefragt? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie dir ein geschickt hätten.



Also ich habe das Bike im August bei Schaltwerk in Cochem gekauft , es war wohl auch der letzte weiße Rahmen des E1 in Größe XL, den Rotwild noch auf Lager hatte ,
Dann haben die das wohl anscheinend wirklich vergessen ihn vorher drauf zu kleben ... :-(
Bei mir war auf jeden Fall keine Rotwild-Unterrohr-Schutzfolie verklebt, aber ich werde dann nun mal bei Rotwild deswegen nachfragen und ihn dann ( wenn ich ihn erhalte) über mein leider schon sehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogenes Unterrohr anbringen... ;-)

Danke für den Tip


----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. Februar 2013)

Mal einfach so eine Frage ins Forum...    hat jemand schon mal ein 2013er X1 in Rahmengröße L gesehen. Ich selbst habe es auf der Eurobike begutachtet, habe aber nicht darauf geachtet welche Rahmengröße das war.

Würde mich einfach mal interessieren ob es dann so aussieht wie im Rotwildkatalog (welche Rahmengröße ist das?), gerade den Bereich um den Umlenkhebel würde ich gerne sehen.


----------



## at021971 (24. Februar 2013)

Nach Aussage am Stand waren alle gezeigten Bikes auf der EuroBike in der Größe M ausgestellt. Im Katalog wird da nicht anders sein.


----------



## camaroracer (24. Februar 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Noch was, hat jemand zufällig eine cb kronolog im einsatz und kann einen kurzen erfahrungsberich schreiben - wäre auch eine überlegung wert
> 
> Danke tom


 

Schaust du hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=564117&highlight=kronolog

Ich hatte letztes Jahr eine am X2. Trotz genauester Montage und Einstellung des Zuges bereits nach 2 Wochen Totalschaden  .

Es soll für 2013 allerdings eine Überarbeitung der Klemmvorrichtung und des Bedienhebels geplannt sein.

Zur Zeit fahre ich an allen Rädern die Kindshock LEV.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## zero-bond (25. Februar 2013)

@ Tom - Ich fahre die 2013er Kronolog, und bin einigermaßen zufrieden. Wenn die Kronolog sauber eingestellt ist funktioniert sie ganz gut, außer es wird richtig schlammig, dann verweigert sie schon mal dem Dienst und lässt sich nicht komplett versenken. 
Hatte zuvor an meinem X.1 eine Reverb die hier deutlich besser unter allem Bedingungen funktioniert hat. Weiterer Vorteil der Reverb, du kannst die auslösegeschwindigkeit einstellen.

Dafür sieht die Zugführung bei der Kronolog besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (25. Februar 2013)

Danke camaroracer und zero-bond! 
Hab von der kronolog einen testbericht gefunden und da hat sie nicht so gut abgeschnitten - seil reibt sich in die führung, klemmung hinterlässt kerben in der srütze usw. 

Werd meine cb joblin4 nochmal aktivieren und wenn sich eine günstige möglichkeit an eine reverb zu kommen ergibt, dann werd ich da zuschlagen.

Danke tom

P.s. Camaroacer - hab ich dein auto schon gesehen?!


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Februar 2013)

Es klingt bestimmt altmodisch, aber ich möchte noch keine dieser nervenden Stützen haben.
1. Viel Ärger mit der Funktion
2. zu wenig Verstellbereich
3. Sattelstütze ist fest mit dem Bike verbunden

Ein normaler Schnellspanner ist auch notfalls während der Fahrt zu betätigen.

Ich denke, die Medien trichtern uns ein, dass man ein solches Teil braucht.
Die Industrie gibt uns nur scheibchenweise funktionierende Produkte.

(Oder glaubt jemand im Ernst, dass man die Zugführung nicht von Anfang an unten platzieren hätte können?)


----------



## grosser (25. Februar 2013)

Ich habe seit dem letzten Herbst eine KS 950i ohne Remote. Ich habe die Hebelvariante gewählt, da ich diese in 3 Bikes fahre (einfach umstecken)! Sie hat Vorteile in hügeligen Gelände, da sie schnell abgesenkt/rausgefahren werden kann. Meine hat 120mm, was ich im nachhinein nicht bräuchte. 80mm würden mir auch langen, da ich es nicht mag, wenn sie komplett abgesenkt ist, weil mir der Kontakt vom Bein zum Sattel fehlt! Dadurch fehlt ein Stabilisierungs-Punkt.


----------



## zero-bond (25. Februar 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, missen möchte ich die Variostütze nicht mehr! Ist denke ich mal die gleiche Diskussion wie früher bei Federgabeln und Scheibenbremsen - heute ist beides ohne Diskussionen in allen Preissegmenten verbaut. 

Unterm Strich bringt mir die Variostütze wesentlich mehr Vor- als Nachteile


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Februar 2013)

Hand aufs Herz:

Wer nimmt die Variostütze für einen AX wenn er eine Standardstütze zur Wahl hat?


----------



## grosser (25. Februar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hand aufs Herz:
> 
> Wer nimmt die Variostütze für einen AX wenn er eine Standardstütze zur Wahl hat?



Da gebe ich dir Recht! Da würde ich auch eine Standardstütze  einsetzen, auch  bei Gondelfahrten, wo die Bikes am Sattel aufgehängt werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Februar 2013)

Ja, du kannst die Stütze ja auch mal eben tauschen.
Wenn ich mir so ein Ding zulegen würde, dann auch nur als "Griff an die Eier- Variante".


----------



## Jlos (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

am Samstag und Sonntag artgerecht ausgeführt. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Muckis.
Gruss


----------



## TOM4 (25. Februar 2013)

Also ich möchte meine variostütze nicht mehr missen und ich werd sie auch beim ax nehmen. Ich werde mein rad nicht extra dafür umbauen. Wenn ich in den alpen wohnen würde wo es einmal rauf und einmal runter geht, dann würde ich wahrscheinlich auch keine variostütze verbauen. Da ich aber im hügeligen voralpenland wohne und da auch mein 90%iger einsatz ist, will ich den komfort meiner stütze mit remote nicht mehr missen und da nehme ich auch gerne 200-300g mehrgewicht in kauf.

Und funktionieren tuts auch ohne mucken - man muss halt wie bei allen beweglichenteilen teilen, mit etwas mehr wartungsaufwand rechnen.

Und das uns die industrie natürlich nicht gleich alles zugänglich macht, ist auch klar! 
Was sollten denn dann die ganzen magazine testen/schreiben und was sollten die hersteller auf den div. messen ausstellen?

Auch die autobauer könnten seit jahrzehnten rostfreie autos bauen! Nur sie wären blöd sich ihr geschäft selbst zu vermasseln!

Und über was sollten wir hier im forum diskutieren, schreiben, lesen? Nur über die nächste schöne abfahrt, urlaub, bikebesuch? 

Also ich find diese technischen diskussionen, austasuch schon ganz gut und interessant.

Auch wenn nicht immer alles so super/glatt läuft.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (25. Februar 2013)

Ich halte es wie grosser...   habe eine Variostütze ohne Remote und eine normale Sastü (beide sind mit den gleichen Sätteln bestückt), bei Bedarf wechsle ich die einfach aus. Persönlich finde ich es vorteilhaft, wenn ich weiss ich fahre sehr hügelig und auch für meine Verhältnisse eine anspruchsvollere Runde, dann ist diese Variofunktion super. Bei der Gabel bräuchte ich das nicht...   wird auch beim nächsten Rad nicht mehr dran sein.

Letzten Urlaub habe ich die Vario dran gelassen und sie hat super funktioniert....   Risiko ist immer dabei!!!

Aber klar RockyRider...   ohne gings oder gehts auch!!!


----------



## grosser (25. Februar 2013)

Jlos schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> am Samstag und Sonntag artgerecht ausgeführt. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Muckis.
> Gruss



so ein schönes Bike und soooo ein kleines Bild!


----------



## Jlos (25. Februar 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> so ein schönes Bike und soooo ein kleines Bild!


 
Komme mit dem Bildupload nicht klar. Ich kann wohl nur 60 kb Bilder anhängen. Warum sie dann im Miniaturformat dargestellt werden..... Keine Ahnung.

Gruss


----------



## grosser (25. Februar 2013)

Jlos schrieb:


> Komme mit dem Bildupload nicht klar. Ich kann wohl nur 60 kb Bilder anhängen. Warum sie dann im Miniaturformat dargestellt werden..... Keine Ahnung.
> 
> Gruss



Bild in deinen IBC-Account hochladen, Bild auswählen, unter dem Bild "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML" anklicken,im neuen Fensterchen bei "BBCode (Forum)" die Größe einstellen 550px oder 1024px, BBCode kopieren, in die Nachricht kopieren, fertisch!


----------



## Jlos (25. Februar 2013)

Nun ja, ein bisschen grösser ist es ja schon, bin ich bei dem Upload dann auch auf 60 kb beschränkt?

Ah, vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Gruss


----------



## camaroracer (25. Februar 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> P.s. Camaroacer - hab ich dein auto schon gesehen?!


 

Hallo Tom
Ich hatte mich kurz nach deiner Frage letztes Jahr hier vorgestellt und extra für dich Bilder angehängt. Hattest sie wohl übersehen.

Schaue mal in mein Photoalbum. . . . . 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Februar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02/25/neu-rotwild-g1-leichtes-gravity-bike/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (25. Februar 2013)

camaroracer schrieb:


> Hallo Tom
> Ich hatte mich kurz nach deiner Frage letztes Jahr hier vorgestellt und extra für dich Bilder angehängt. Hattest sie wohl übersehen.
> 
> Schaue mal in mein Photoalbum. . . . .
> ...



Hi bernd,

Hab ich tatsächlich übersehen! Gefällt extrem gut!

Aber so hab ich wenigstens deine super urlaubsfotos gesehen - naja wie sollten die bilder auch schlecht werden - in sooo einem schönen land

Gruß tom

P.s.: extrem geile signatur! Da wär mir fast das ipad aus der hand gefallen!


----------



## camaroracer (25. Februar 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Aber so hab ich wenigstens deine super urlaubsfotos gesehen - naja wie sollten die bilder auch schlecht werden - in sooo einem schönen land
> 
> Gruß tom


 
Ja, das Salzburger Land ist fast mein zweites Zuhause. Ski und Biken mehrmals im Jahr 
Filzmoos im Winter und Filzmoos / Wagrain / Saalbach / Leogang / Schladming im Sommer.


----------



## grosser (25. Februar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02/25/neu-rotwild-g1-leichtes-gravity-bike/



Beim Preis, drehen sie so langsam am Rad!


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Februar 2013)

Und da ist doch noch nicht einmal ein Rad dran zum drehen?


----------



## Orakel (25. Februar 2013)

Wer ist Steffen Weingärtner
Hat Rotwild in der Konstruktion aufgerüstet?
Das Steuerrohr sieht Optisch den Carbonrahmen ähnlich, wie heisst das so schön heutzutag Markenindentität


----------



## zero-bond (25. Februar 2013)

Weiß jemand welches Innenlager beim E.1 verbaut ist?


----------



## grosser (25. Februar 2013)

zero-bond schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welches Innenlager beim E.1 verbaut ist?



Shimano Innenlager BB92 Pressfit - Innenlager SM-BB71-41A


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Februar 2013)

mein PressFit hat am WE den Löffel abgegeben, aber 15 Monate überlebt.
Das ist schon gut für ein rostendes Lager.


----------



## AMITS (25. Februar 2013)

Mal ne kurze Frage. Hat hier irgendwer schon mal nen Vivid Air oder Cane Creek Double Barrel Air oder Coil ins E1 2011er reinbekommen? Das der Fox-Coil-Kram nicht passt, steht hier ja schon irgendwo, aber wie sieht's mit den zwei Kandidaten aus? Weiß da wer was dazu?

LG, Amits


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2013)

Vivid Coil passt mal nicht:
1. Feder zu dick, kommt ans Sattelsrohr
2. AGB kommt ans Unterrohr wenn er komplett eingefedert ist

Mit dem Vivid Air wird es sicher nicht besser aussehen.
Beim DB glaube ich nicht auch dass er passt.
Die beiden könnte man mal testen.


----------



## AMITS (26. Februar 2013)

Hm, ich befürchte, die Auswahl an alternativen Dämpfern reduziert sich gegen Null. Will halt den ollen RP2 loswerden, und der alternative RS Monarch ist mir etwas zu straff. Hab's gern weichgespült. . Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wie groß die ganzen Durchmesser der versch. Dämpfer sind. Die Hersteller geben darüber ja nicht wirklich Auskunft auf ihren Webseiten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2013)

Was ist am RP23 "oll"?
Wirst kaum was bessers finden schätze ich?

Meiner ist derzeit bei Push um das letzte aus dem Hinterbau zu quetschen.
Mal sehen was dann geht.


----------



## AMITS (26. Februar 2013)

Ne, mit "oll" mein ich nur den einfachen RP2. Der RP23 ist ja doch noch einige Nummern besser. Finde den 23iger auch sehr interessant, da sich doch einiges mehr einstellen lässt. Insbesondere den neuen RP23 CTD Trailadjust finde ich sehr interessant. Was ich halt bei den RP's etwas vermisse, sind die manuellen Einflussmöglichkeiten, die man z.B. beim Vivid Air oder noch viel ausgeprägter beim Cane Creek findet. Beim RP23 CTD kann man zwar zwischen verschiedenen Modi auswählen, aber eben dieses vorgegebene Muster auch nicht "verlassen". Andererseits ist das wiederum sehr bedienerfreundlich. Seufz...alles nicht so einfach


----------



## liquidsky (27. Februar 2013)

AMITS schrieb:


> Ne, mit "oll" mein ich nur den einfachen RP2. Der RP23 ist ja doch noch einige Nummern besser. Finde den 23iger auch sehr interessant, da sich doch einiges mehr einstellen lässt. Insbesondere den neuen RP23 CTD Trailadjust finde ich sehr interessant. Was ich halt bei den RP's etwas vermisse, sind die manuellen Einflussmöglichkeiten, die man z.B. beim Vivid Air oder noch viel ausgeprägter beim Cane Creek findet. Beim RP23 CTD kann man zwar zwischen verschiedenen Modi auswählen, aber eben dieses vorgegebene Muster auch nicht "verlassen". Andererseits ist das wiederum sehr bedienerfreundlich. Seufz...alles nicht so einfach




Bzgl. eines Dämpferaustauschs am E1 hatte ich bei Rotwild per Mail eine Kompatibilitätsliste angefragt und die Information erhalten, dass "grundsätzlich benötigen Dämpfer verschiedener Hersteller unterschiedliche Bauräume. 
Auch  bei korrekter Einbaulänge und Hub des Dämpfers muss nicht jeder passen.  Je nach Federlänge, -durchmesser oder Form des Ausgleichsbehälters kann  es zu ungewollten Kontakt mit dem Rahmen kommen.
Klarheit verschafft nur ein versuchsweiser Einbau mit Funktionsprüfung über den gesamten Federweg."

Die Empfehlung lautet, dass grundsätzlich wie bei mir am E1 die Produkte von Fox, Air und Coil-Dämpfer, kompatibel sind. Falls du nen Vivid erfolgreich verbaut, vertestest sag bescheid


----------



## DonWutz (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo in die Runde 
User Kiefer hat mir nahegelegt das nette Stück Plaste auch hier zu posten.







Noch mehr Bilder zum Rahmen findet ihr hier: http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (27. Februar 2013)

Einer der wenigen schönen 29" er Rahmen, bin auf deinen Aufbau schon gespannt.
PS: Was hast du mit dem Bikeparkhostel gemeinsam, dass du für Stephan und Dani Werbung in deiner Signatur machst?


----------



## Orakel (27. Februar 2013)

sehr schön. 2013 mit DM Umwerferbefestigung


----------



## DonWutz (27. Februar 2013)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> PS: Was hast du mit dem Bikeparkhostel gemeinsam, dass du für Stephan und Dani Werbung in deiner Signatur machst?



Die beiden unterstützen ein wenig mein Team.


----------



## grosser (1. März 2013)

DonWutz schrieb:


> Die beiden unterstützen ein wenig mein Team.



Ja, die 2 sind schon lieb und nett!


Habe heute mal ein Bild und kleines Video erstellt mit der neuen Kurbel!






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## DonWutz (2. März 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Ja, die 2 sind schon lieb und nett!
> 
> 
> Habe heute mal ein Bild und kleines Video erstellt mit der neuen Kurbel!
> ...



Und da hätte ich schon auf der Fresse gelegen 

Ahh E1 
Da hätte ich auch ein Bildchen war vor 2 Tagen beim Rotwilddealer. 






Mehr Bilder davon gibt es in meinem Blog (siehe Signatur unten)


----------



## Vette08 (2. März 2013)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber der Alu-Look gefällt mir echt nicht. Sieht einfach nur zerkratzt aus. 
Wo liegt eigentlich der Straßenpreis für ein E1 650B?


----------



## DonWutz (2. März 2013)

Vette08 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber der Alu-Look gefÃ¤llt mir echt nicht. Sieht einfach nur zerkratzt aus.
> Wo liegt eigentlich der StraÃenpreis fÃ¼r ein E1 650B?




Live sieht das Alu schon anders aus, fÃ¼r meinen Geschmack geil. 

Preis laut HP 4999â¬ von da an gehts nur noch mit Verhandlung runter.


----------



## ernieball73 (2. März 2013)

DonWutz schrieb:


> Ahh E1
> Da hätte ich auch ein Bildchen war vor 2 Tagen beim Rotwilddealer.
> 
> http://wutzonwheelz.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/img_2658.jpg



Genau vor dem habe ich am Freitag auch bei Matthias gestanden 

Sieht nicht schlecht aus....

Nur die "normal" lackierten in weiß oder  Grün finde ich persönlich auch schöner....

Aber is Geschmacksache ..


----------



## grosser (2. März 2013)

Die Alu-Farb-Variante gefällt mir gut, nur nicht die Laufradgrösse.
Leider ist meine Garage voll!


----------



## TOM4 (2. März 2013)

Hallo,

Hab mal eine frage bzgl. Federgabel und zwar hat wer von euch eine 2013er fox bzw. eine mit den neuen ctd einstellmöglichkeiten im einsatz? Verwendet ihr die ctd einstellungen? Habt ihr auf dem trail zeit die jeweilige einstellung einzustellen?

Ach und kann ich diese einstellmöglichkeiten als druckstufeneinstellung verstehen? Quasi - soft - hart - offen?

Ich bin nämlich mit meiner revelation nicht zufrieden und hätte jetzt eine 2013er float 150 zu einem halbwegs vernünftigen kurs gesehen


Danke und gruß tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (2. März 2013)

an meinem R.R2FS sind die Fox mit CTD dran, kann leider noch keine aussagen dazu abgeben, war erst zweinmal damit unterwegs. Aber nächste Woche soll es sagenhafte 11° geben


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2013)

Die CTD Gabeln sind aufgebaut wie ein ein PR Dämpfer.
Du verstellst mit dem Hebel die Lowspeed- Druckstufe.

Ob du es nutzt liegt sicher an dir.
Ich würde wahrscheinlich alles offen fahren.

Wenn ich recht informiert bin wurde 2013 an den Luftkammern was geändert.
Der "mittlere Arbeitsbereich" wurde von der Kurve etwas angehoben damit sie nicht so schnell im Federweg versinkt.

Float kaufen, 200- 300km fahren, zerlegen, richtig schmieren, passendes Dämpfungsöl vielleicht noch, dann hast du was.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2013)

@grosser.

Kommen deine Bremshebel nicht ans Oberrohr wen du den Lenker komplett einschlägst?


----------



## grosser (2. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @grosser.
> 
> Kommen deine Bremshebel nicht ans Oberrohr wen du den Lenker komplett einschlägst?



Nö, da achte ich schon darauf!


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2013)

dachte ich mir.
aber stimmt, du hast ja den kinderrahmen mit oberrohr ganz unten wie ein klapprad...


----------



## Maledivo (2. März 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hi Ritter,
> 
> vielleicht hat einer von Euch Magura MT Bremse.
> 
> ...




Hi alle,

es war etwas Luft und zuwenig Mineralöl in die Bremsleitung. Jetzt funtioniert es sogar noch besser. 

Morgen geht´s wieder auf Tour.


----------



## RW_Eddy (3. März 2013)

Da die DT XM 1550 in letzter Zeit Thema waren....
Bergab für 297  der Satz
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=6266


----------



## ScottRog69 (4. März 2013)

Moin Folks,
auch ich war heuer schon einige male unterwegs aber in diesem Winter ist es keine Freude. Soviel Matsch und schlechte Waldwege durch Forst und Hobbyholzmacher hatten wir in unserer Gegend noch nie. 

Da helfen nichtmal Schutzbleche...















[/URL][/IMG]









[/url][/IMG]


----------



## grosser (4. März 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Moin Folks,
> auch ich war heuer schon einige male unterwegs aber in diesem Winter ist es keine Freude. Soviel Matsch und schlechte Waldwege durch Forst und Hobbyholzmacher hatten wir in unserer Gegend noch nie.
> 
> Da helfen nichtmal Schutzbleche...



Schöne gleichmäßige Lackierung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (4. März 2013)

Freeride 1/13
Seite 103
Bügelbrett: Rotwild "R.E1 Pro"
Freeride-Redakteur Laurin überzeugte die Performance des Rotwild-Enduros!
+ Laufruhiger breiter Einsatzbereich, Bremsen
- Gewicht wenig wendig

"wenig wendig"??? mein E1 (2011)in Größe "S" geht besser durch enge Trails als mein X1 (auch S).
Mit dem 2012 "M" E1 Rahmen kam ich garnicht zu recht!
Lag das jetzt an der Rahmengröße oder der leicht geänderten Geometrie??
Schon erstaunlich Alles


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. März 2013)

scan mal ein und mail mir den artikel zu grosser.
ich hab meinen dämpfer noch nicht zurück und brauche mentadon...............
danke!


----------



## AMITS (4. März 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Freeride 1/13
> Seite 103
> Bügelbrett: Rotwild "R.E1 Pro"
> Freeride-Redakteur Laurin überzeugte die Performance des Rotwild-Enduros!
> ...



Ein bisschen sicher auch die Rahmengröße, aber das 12er ging schon deutlich Richtung laufruhig. Trotz kürzer Kettenstreben war der Radstand ziemlich angewachsen. Das 11er war da deutlich wendiger, was man ja auch sehr gut an der Tendenz der ganzen Testergebnisse div. Magazine verfolgen kann. Da war das 12er E1 plötzlich sehr laufruhig und nicht so verspielt. Ich glaube, beim 13er macht Rotwild wieder einiges rückgängig und bewegt sich wieder Richtung 11er E1.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. März 2013)

Ich halte das für gefühlssache.
Bin ich im Sommer halbwegs fit, dann fühlt sich der Bock wendig an.
Im Winter bin ich eher Passagier.

Selbst eine leichte Gabel macht einen Unterschied.

Der geänderte Radstand kommt sicher auch von der 180er gabel, 2011 war das noch eine 170er.

Was aber Fakt ist: Der Hinterbau funzt wie kaum ein anderer!


----------



## ScottRog69 (4. März 2013)

@ Rocky.. jedes Gramm am Bike & Winterspeck zählen! )

War gestern Touren mit dem E1 auf Asphalt & Schotter: 3 Jungs 2 Mädels alle mit leichten Hardtails... ich viel da völligst aus der Rolle und bin schön mitten und hintenrum gehechelt. 38km... platt woar i...!
Aber schee woars... baue jetzt gerade mein Scott wieder von der Rolle zurück fürs schnelle Touren ist das einfach besser. 

Sers Rog.,


----------



## grosser (4. März 2013)

ich sach mir immer, je schwerer das Bike, desto größer der Trainingseffekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. März 2013)

schweres bike gibt schwere beine......


----------



## AMITS (4. März 2013)

liquidsky schrieb:


> Bzgl. eines Dämpferaustauschs am E1 hatte ich bei Rotwild per Mail eine Kompatibilitätsliste angefragt und die Information erhalten, dass "grundsätzlich benötigen Dämpfer verschiedener Hersteller unterschiedliche Bauräume.
> Auch  bei korrekter Einbaulänge und Hub des Dämpfers muss nicht jeder passen.  Je nach Federlänge, -durchmesser oder Form des Ausgleichsbehälters kann  es zu ungewollten Kontakt mit dem Rahmen kommen.
> Klarheit verschafft nur ein versuchsweiser Einbau mit Funktionsprüfung über den gesamten Federweg."
> 
> Die Empfehlung lautet, dass grundsätzlich wie bei mir am E1 die Produkte von Fox, Air und Coil-Dämpfer, kompatibel sind. Falls du nen Vivid erfolgreich verbaut, vertestest sag bescheid



Mach ich! Werde zuerst mal den Cane DB testen, allerdings wie Rocky auch schon befürchtet....wird der wahrscheinlich nicht passen. Vivid Air werde ich auch mal versuchen. Werde berichten...könnt aber noch ein wenig dauern. ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. März 2013)

Ich habe heute meinen RP von TF- Tuning zurückbekommen.
Er sollte auf 76kg auch dem E1 für "agressives Trailriding" abgestimmt werden.

Testfahrt steht noch aus, aber soviel ist sicher:

- Komplett neue Gleitbuchsen (blau) nach dem neuen System von Fox
- alle Dichtungen wurden getauscht
- BoostValve und Shims liegen bei, ebenso der Kolben
- In der Luftkammer ist ein "BigHit Bumper", also ein Elastomer  zur Endprogression. Das Ding muss man eigentlich extra ordern, außer die Jungs halten es im Rahmen des Tuning für Nntwendig.
- der Einstellbereich der Zugstufe passt
- das Ding faucht jetzt wie eine Katze, recht laut
- man spürt schon im Stand wie die einzelnen Zug- und Druckstufen sich zu- und abschalten
- er reagiert deutlich schneller auf kurze Schläge

Den rest berichte ich bei Bedarf mal wenn ich richtig testen konnte.


----------



## AMITS (4. März 2013)

Oh ja, testen! Da bin ich gespannt! Klingt ja recht vielversprechend!


----------



## KultFAN (4. März 2013)

Apropos schweres Bike....alt aber gut


----------



## ScottRog69 (5. März 2013)

Beim R.E.D...

muss ich immer an den Film denken.... alt... aber gut!


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (5. März 2013)

Helen Mirren im Freeride modus das wär etwas  obwohl eher Morgan Freeride Freeman.


----------



## FXP_Freak (6. März 2013)

Hab mal eine Frage an die experten hier und zwar fahr ich ein e1 2011 comp womit ich letztes jahr ne transalp gefahren bin aber man das extreme gewicht bergauf schon gemerkt hat bzw das hoschieben leichter war als das fahren 

Jetzt ist mein bike gerade beim händler da die federelemente zur wartung  geschickt wurden und das wollte ich nutzen um mal nen paar euro zu investieren damit es ein wenig leichter wird. Da ich eh scharf bin auf die shadow plus schaltwerke schwanke ich gerade noch auf den komplett umbau ( ausser kurbel ) auf xt oder xtr. wobei ich nicht weiss ob sich der preis für xtr lohnen würde.
Jetzt ist die frage wenn ich den xt umbau durchführen lassen würde die noch gesparten 400 in andere teile zu investieren die leichter sind als wenn ich die xtr ausstattung genommen hätte.
die frage ist jetzt was da in frage kommen würde ?


----------



## ScottRog69 (6. März 2013)

Hi!

Habe in leichte Schläuche und Mäntel investiert. 2,25 Rocket Ron + Conti Leichtschläuche. (Habe allerdings auch leichterer XRC 1550 Carbon Räder drauf). Auf einmal, lässt es sich sehr prima touren. Alles andere wie leichterer Lenker und Vorbau etc. bringt nicht wirklich viel. Mein Bike wiegt insgesamt um die 12,8Kg. Enduro, bleibt Enduro.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Habe in leichte Schläuche und Mäntel investiert. 2,25 Rocket Ron + Conti Leichtschläuche. (Habe allerdings auch leichterer XRC 1550 Carbon Räder drauf). Auf einmal, lässt es sich sehr prima touren. Alles andere wie leichterer Lenker und Vorbau etc. bringt nicht wirklich viel. Mein Bike wiegt insgesamt um die 12,8Kg. Enduro, bleibt Enduro.



am E1?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (6. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> am E1?



Jop!
Fü´rn Bikepark rüste ich wieder um und haue die Fat Albert 2.4 und Conti MTB Freeride. Jetzt wo mein Scott wieder von der Rolle ist.. wird das wieder mein Wald und Wiesen Bike.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2013)

Das muss wohl jeder selbst ausprobieren und entscheiden.
Ich kenne weder dich, deinen Fahrstil noch die Gegend in der du unterwegs bist.
Für mich wären solche Reifen die Kastration.

Ich denke, dass es in der 2. Aprilhälfte wieder ein Treffen im Pfälzer Wald geben wird.
Bist gerne eingeladen, aber bring dann noch andere Reifen mit (zumindest als Ersatz).


----------



## RCC03-Biker (6. März 2013)

nix für ungut. Aber 2,25er Reifen an nem Enduro???
Was machst auf der Tour, wenn man nen geilen Trail sieht, wo es richtig zur Sache geht? Rüstest dann auf der Tour um, oder lässt den Trail dann aus?
Aber das muss jeder selber wissen.
Oder du hast einen sehr guten und sauberen Fahrstil...


----------



## camaroracer (6. März 2013)

FXP_Freak schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage an die experten hier und zwar fahr ich ein e1 2011 comp womit ich letztes jahr ne transalp gefahren bin aber man das extreme gewicht bergauf schon gemerkt hat bzw das hoschieben leichter war als das fahren
> 
> Jetzt ist mein bike gerade beim hÃ¤ndler da die federelemente zur wartung geschickt wurden und das wollte ich nutzen um mal nen paar euro zu investieren damit es ein wenig leichter wird. Da ich eh scharf bin auf die shadow plus schaltwerke schwanke ich gerade noch auf den komplett umbau ( ausser kurbel ) auf xt oder xtr. wobei ich nicht weiss ob sich der preis fÃ¼r xtr lohnen wÃ¼rde.
> Jetzt ist die frage wenn ich den xt umbau durchfÃ¼hren lassen wÃ¼rde die noch gesparten 400â¬ in andere teile zu investieren die leichter sind als wenn ich die xtr ausstattung genommen hÃ¤tte.
> die frage ist jetzt was da in frage kommen wÃ¼rde ?


 

Ist natÃ¼rlich auch eine Frage wie du das E1 nutzt und wie schwer du bist ? Shredden im Bikepark oder eher in Richtung All Mountain Nutzung mit gelegentlichen Trail und mittleren SprÃ¼ngen ? Leichtbau bei Teilen wie Lenker, LaufrÃ¤dern und Pedale kann auch mit Gefahren verbunden sein.

SLX auf XT lohnt sich in Bezug auf Gewicht und Performance.
XT zu XTR nicht wirklich.

Reifen auf Tubless umstellen bringt fÃ¼r wenig Geld die beste Gewichtsersparnis und auch eine Menge Vorteile.

Bei Leichtbauteilen trifft *fast* immer die 1â¬ pro 1 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis Regel zu.
WÃ¤ren z.B. :

Pedale aus Magnesium mit Titanachse ca. 100 gr. /100 â¬

Crankbrothers Cobalt 11 Carbonlenker ca. 100 gr. / 100 â¬

Crankbrothers Cobalt 11 CarbonsattelstÃ¼tze ca. 100 gr. / 100 â¬

Carbon Trinkflaschenhalter ca. 40 gr. / 40 â¬

u.s.w.

Gilt bei Kauf Ã¼ber die Ã¼blichen Discounter.
Bei SchnÃ¤ppchenjagd gehts auch etwas gÃ¼nstiger.

GruÃ
Bernd


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2013)

Mein E1 kommt auf knapp 15kg mit:

36er VAN 180
RP23
EX 1750 Laufräder mit HighRoller II tubeless
Lenker/ Vorbau Syntace
Saint Bremse
Sonst eigentlich XT
XTR Klickis

Wo ich sinnvoll abspecken könnte weiß nicht so wirklich.
Aber mit unter 15kg ist doch AX tauglich würde ich sagen.

Investiere besser in deine Kondition?


----------



## AMITS (6. März 2013)

FXP_Freak schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage an die experten hier und zwar fahr ich ein e1 2011 comp womit ich letztes jahr ne transalp gefahren bin aber man das extreme gewicht bergauf schon gemerkt hat bzw das hoschieben leichter war als das fahren
> 
> Jetzt ist mein bike gerade beim hÃ¤ndler da die federelemente zur wartung  geschickt wurden und das wollte ich nutzen um mal nen paar euro zu investieren damit es ein wenig leichter wird. Da ich eh scharf bin auf die shadow plus schaltwerke schwanke ich gerade noch auf den komplett umbau ( ausser kurbel ) auf xt oder xtr. wobei ich nicht weiss ob sich der preis fÃ¼r xtr lohnen wÃ¼rde.
> Jetzt ist die frage wenn ich den xt umbau durchfÃ¼hren lassen wÃ¼rde die noch gesparten 400â¬ in andere teile zu investieren die leichter sind als wenn ich die xtr ausstattung genommen hÃ¤tte.
> die frage ist jetzt was da in frage kommen wÃ¼rde ?


 

Willkommen im Club.....exakt gleiches Bike aus demselben Jahr und das gleiche Problem...nur das ich noch die zusÃ¤tzlichen "Pfunde" der neuen Reverb SattelstÃ¼tze auch noch irgendwie wegzaubern musste.

DiÃ¤tprogramm fÃ¼r den dicken Hirsch:

1. LaufrÃ¤der:

Mit deinem Budget wÃ¼rde ich da nur die Reifen tauschen. Fat Albert 2.4 Performance runter, Nobby Nic Evo 2.4 oder Mountain King 2 2.4 rauf. Beide Reifen sind ein guter Kompromiss aus Gewicht und Robustheit und fÃ¼r Enduro auch noch"tragbar". WÃ¤re mehr Budget vorhanden, wÃ¼rde ich auch noch gleich die DT Swiss E2000 gegen die 1750 iger tauschen. Gewichtsersparnis durch Reifenwechsel ca. 220-240 Gramm und auÃerdem rollen sie leichter als die FatAlberts.

2. Pedale:

Sofern du nicht schon da optimiert hast, wÃ¼rde ich hier als nÃ¤chstes ansetzen. Ich hatte GlÃ¼ck und habe auf chainreactioncycles ein paar Nukeproof Proton Titan/Magnesium im Sale fÃ¼r 69â¬ geschossen. UVP der Dinger 217â¬. Bei BMO z.Z. 149â¬. Gewichtsersparnis gegenÃ¼ber meiner NC-17 150 Gramm. Enfach mal nach SchnÃ¤ppchen Ausschau halten.

3. Sattel:

Den originalen, sowieso unbequemen Fizik Nisene 3 Wingfelx runter und z.B. ein SqLab 611 oder was noch leichteres drauf (Selle SLR etc.).

Gewichtsersparnis ca. 50-100 Gramm, je nach Modell.

So, nun dÃ¼rften die 400â¬ langsam schwinden.....

Ich denke, das sind so ziemlich die Komponenten, mit denen man auf die schnelle und am gÃ¼nstigsten am meisten Gewicht sparen kann. Alles andere wie z.B. Federgabel oder Kurbel gehen deutlich mehr ins Geld, wÃ¤hrenddessen der Tausch des DÃ¤mpfers sowie Lenker, Vorbau etc. gewichtstechnisch eher kaum was bringt. Viel Spielraum, ohne richtig Geld auf den Tisch zu legen, z.B. um Carbonkomponenten zu verbauen, gibtâs beim E1 eh nicht. Und mit Carbon und Enduro hab ich persÃ¶nlich eh so meine Schwierigkeiten.....

....wobei man bei all dem halt bedenken muss.....es ist und bleibt ein Enduro und Enduros wiegen nunmal was....


----------



## Vette08 (6. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mein E1 kommt auf knapp 15kg mit:
> 
> ...
> 
> Investiere besser in deine Kondition?



Danke für diesen Kommentar ! Mein X1 wiegt schon 14,5 kg und es ist mir einfach egal. Aber glücklicherweise kann jeder "Enduro" für sich selbst definieren.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (6. März 2013)

Das mit dem Gewicht is denke ich alles nur Kopfsache.
Als ich das 2011er E1 Comp vor meinem Test mit 15,6kg gewogen hatte, dass man mit dem Hobel keine Tour fahren kann.
Am Ende kamen 3 super schöne Touren mit jeweils ca. 12-1300hm raus mit teilweise lange, über 18% steile Schotterwege, raus, die unheimlich viel spaß gemacht hatten.
Seitdem spielt bei mir das Gewicht des Bikes eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle.
Da merkt man Reifen mir hohem Rollwiderstand viel mehr.


----------



## grosser (6. März 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Habe in leichte Schläuche und Mäntel investiert. 2,25 Rocket Ron + Conti Leichtschläuche. (Habe allerdings auch leichterer XRC 1550 Carbon Räder drauf). Auf einmal, lässt es sich sehr prima touren. Alles andere wie leichterer Lenker und Vorbau etc. bringt nicht wirklich viel. Mein Bike wiegt insgesamt um die 12,8Kg. Enduro, bleibt Enduro.



Ich kann ScottRog69 verstehen!
mit der Bereifung, kann er auch schnellere Wiesen-Touren bestreiten und mit den Kollegen mithalten.

Man muß aber ständig im Kopf behalten, dass die es eine CC-Berfeifung ist und dementsprechend den Fahrstil anpassen!
Und dass würde ich nach der Sichtung des ersten geilen Trails vergessen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2013)

Beim Anblick eines geilen Trails setzt das Hirn bei mir komplett aus.........


----------



## ScottRog69 (6. März 2013)

Ahoi, nochmal zum Verständnis...

normal nutze ich ein Scott Genius 10 für den Alltag und das E1 für den Bikepark, Trails, Downhill etc. pp! Da mein Genius seit Oktobber auf der "Rolle" stand rüstete ich für die normalen Feld, Wald und Wiesentouren mit den Hardtail Kumpels das E1 auf die CC Bereifung um um "richtig" gut mithalten zu können. (22 - 24km/h Schnitt durchgängig geht schon). Klappt auch bisher sehr gut. War sogar damit Tiefschnee biken das ging bombastisch. Auf Eis und  harschem Schnee, ist allerdings Sense ohne Spikereifen. 

Jetzt kommen die Mäntel wieder aufs Scotty und das E1 wird wieder zum Downhiller. E basta!


----------



## fruchtmoose (6. März 2013)

-


----------



## grosser (6. März 2013)

Vette08 schrieb:


> Aber glücklicherweise kann jeder "Enduro" für sich selbst definieren.



Für Enduro gibt es leider nur eine Definition!!! ---> Spaß²!!!


----------



## FXP_Freak (6. März 2013)

also mein bike wiegt ca 15,3kg incl. sqlab 611 active, straitline sc pedalen, reverb sowie vorne und hinten mountain king 2.4er

Also wenn ich das hier so lese werd ich das mit der xtr wohl lassen und stattdessen komplett auf xt gehen 

gibt es eigentlich ne liste wo man gucken kann wieviel gewichtsunterschied zwischen der xtr und xt gruppe sind ?

Was mich bei meiner letzten transalp bergauf auch ziemlich genervt hat war das der rp2 dämpfer keinen lockout hatte und immer ein wenig mitgewippt hat, selbst im sitzen. im wiegetritt mal zum entspannen zu fahren war gar nicht dran zu denken.

bei bike-discount sind die rp23 ja gerade reduziert und das wäre ja auch ne idee so einen einzubauen weil mehr einstellungsmöglichkeiten und dann vllt ne stufe wo ich wirklich einen lockout habe.
hat da jemand erfahrungen ?


----------



## camaroracer (6. März 2013)

FXP_Freak schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das hier so lese werd ich das mit der xtr wohl lassen und stattdessen komplett auf xt gehen
> 
> gibt es eigentlich ne liste wo man gucken kann wieviel gewichtsunterschied zwischen der xtr und xt gruppe sind ?


 
Hast du hier schon mal nachgeschaut ? : http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/categories

Da findest du eigentlich alle gängigen Biketeile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camaroracer (6. März 2013)

Deine Pedale wiegen 517 Gramm das Paar ?

Aua  .

Meine Wellgo Mg -Ti Plattformpedale wiegen 290 Gramm fÃ¼r 80,- â¬ ! ! !
Die haben mit meinen 88kg + Kleidung und Rucksack auch bei Drops und SprÃ¼ngen kein Problem.
Nach 2 Jahren mit 1500 km nur minimal Lagerspiel und haben super Gripp mit Five Ten Schuhen  .


----------



## camaroracer (6. März 2013)

Nur mal auf die schnelle :

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem=&item=290761361871&ebayCategoryId=81674

oder

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Erdmann-X-1T...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item563f84c214


----------



## grosser (6. März 2013)

Habe gerade von Rotwild eine Mail über eine Austausch/Rückruf Aktion vom Magura für die MT6 + MT8 Bremsgriffe bekommen!
Wer die  hat --> http://www.magura.com/de/bicyclecomp/home.html


----------



## FXP_Freak (6. März 2013)

camaroracer schrieb:


> Nur mal auf die schnelle :
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem=&item=290761361871&ebayCategoryId=81674
> 
> ...




also wenn die wellgo rot eloxiert wären würde ich die glatt kaufen 

aber über 200gr. differenz ist schon krass


----------



## Bolzer1711 (6. März 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Habe gerade von Rotwild eine Mail über eine Austausch/Rückruf Aktion vom Magura für die MT6 + MT8 Bremsgriffe bekommen!
> Wer die  hat --> http://www.magura.com/de/bicyclecomp/home.html



Habe ich auch bekommen, meine MT-6 liegen schon verpackt im Karton. Hoffentlich dauert das nicht so lange, jetzt wo da Wetter besser wird.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (6. März 2013)

@FXP_Freak

Habe mir vor Jahren für mein C1 in der Bucht einen RP23 super günstig ersteigert. Nach meinem Gefühl gab es zwischen dem RP2 und dem RP23 in der geschlossenen Stufe nicht so viel Unterschied, schon etwas, mir hat es aber nicht gereicht.

Dazu habe ich während der Fahrt zwar den ProPedal-Hebel benutzt, aber nicht noch an dem Rädchen gedreht um den Dämpfer zu verhärten. Zuviel Einstellmöglichkeiten sind auch nicht immer gut.

Habe dann den RP2 zu Toxo geschickt, mit der Bitte, dem ProPedal etwas mehr Härte zu verleihen. Das haben die dann gemacht und was soll ich sagen, perfekt, es ist kein Lokout, grobe Schläge werden abgedämpft, aber ein entspannter Wiegetritt ist nun möglich.

RockyRider schickt seinen Dämpfer zu Push, die verändern diesen dann auch nach deinen Wünschen....   vielleicht meldet er sich auf deine Frage hin.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2013)

Das Wippen wird fast ausschließlich über das PP unterdrückt.
Kannst du bei Toxoholics ändern lassen.
Zwischen RP2 und RP3 ist wirklich kein Unterschied im Bezug auf das PP wenn das Werkstune gleich ist.

Am E1 hast du das Tune M/M/225
Toxoholics kann das Tune für die Druckstufe (blauer Aufkleber) auf F (firm) ändern lassen wie von Bolzer beschrieben.

Der andere Weg geht über Push.
Dort bekommst du Service und Tuning nach deinen Wünschen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2013)

Konnte eben mal meinen "gepushten" RP23 auf ruppigen Trails testen.
Von dem ohnehin satt liegenden E1 Fahrwerk ausgehend konnte ich folgende Änderungen feststellen:

- er arbeitet deutlich mehr im mittleren Federweg
- dadurch setzen die Pedale nicht so schnell auf
- Federweg wird trotzdem noch ausgenutzt
- die Reaktion auf schnelle Schläge wurde deutlich verbessert (viel schnellere HSR!)
- das lageabhängige BoostValve wurde gegen eine geschwindigkeitsabhängige Drukstufe ersetzt, man vermisst das BoostValve nicht.

Ich kann das Tuning jedem empfehlen, der sich etwas mit Fahrwerken auseinander setzt.
Er sollte einen vernünftigen Popometer haben damit er den Unterschied auch wirklich "erfährt" weil das E1 in der original Abstimmung schon sehr gut geht.

Vielleicht können wir ja in der Pfalz beim Treffen mal direkte Vergleiche ziehen.

Für das Pfalztreffen habe das Wochenende vom 19.- 22 April angepeilt.
Genaue Infos kommen in Kürze.


----------



## camaroracer (6. März 2013)

FXP_Freak schrieb:


> also wenn die wellgo rot eloxiert wÃ¤ren wÃ¼rde ich die glatt kaufen
> 
> aber Ã¼ber 200gr. differenz ist schon krass


 
Die Erdmann Pedale mit 316 gr. gibt es auch in rot.
200 gr. Gewichtsersparnis fÃ¼r 100 â¬ ist ja schon mal ein Anfang  .

Es gibt auch andere CNC bearbeitete und rot eloxierte Pedale mit 300 gr. um 100,- â¬.

Oder die hier : http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Pedale/Pedal/Light-Star-212-2-0-Pedal.html
300 gr. Gewichtsersparnis  . Aber nichts fÃ¼r heftigen Downhill !
Ruckzuck steht 14 vor dem Komma  .


----------



## noie95 (6. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Konnte eben mal meinen "gepushten" RP23 auf ruppigen Trails testen.
> Von dem ohnehin satt liegenden E1 Fahrwerk ausgehend konnte ich folgende Änderungen feststellen:
> 
> - er arbeitet deutlich mehr im mittleren Federweg
> ...




primaaaaaaa termin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (6. März 2013)

noie95 schrieb:


> primaaaaaaa termin!



Jeep, Termin passt!


----------



## fractop (6. März 2013)

Wer von Euch fährt ein R.C1 FS ? Bitte postet mal eure Rahmen- und Körpergrößen. Bin mir extrem unsicher ob ich bei meiner Größe 1,70m (79cm Schrittlänge)  S oder M nehmen soll. Habe leider keine Möglichkeit zu testen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2013)

M


----------



## grosser (6. März 2013)

Zum Vergleich, ich fahre ein C1 in S bei 168cm und 75 SL


----------



## ScottRog69 (7. März 2013)

Meine Frau fährt ein C1FS mit Größe 1,74m in M. 26Z. 
Mein E1 und mein Scott fahre ich ebenfalls in M. Bin 1,78m groß


----------



## Bolzer1711 (7. März 2013)

Je nach dem wie du es haben willst.... 

Mein C1 FS ist Rahmengröße M, bin 180cm und habe verhätnismäßig kurze Beine. Bin ein 90ziger Vorbau gefahren und empfand die Sitzposition als kompakt. Mein X2 fahre ich jetzt in Rahmengröße L, aber mit 70mm Vorbau, bin sogar am überlegen einen noch kürzeren Vorbau zu fahern (beim nächsten Rad  ;-))...

Meine Frau fährt jetzt oft mit dem C1 FS, sie ist knapp 170cm und ihre Beinlänge entspricht meiner...  ihr habe ich letztes Jahr ebenfalls einen 70mm Vorbau montiert, werde aber für die neue Saison auch hier auf 50mm gehen. Laut ihrer Aussage fühlt sie sich sehr wohl auf dem Rad.

Bin eher der Tourenfahrer und sehe das wie RockyRider....   eher das längere Oberrohr und dafür einen etwas kürzeren Vorbau. Natürlich muss das alles auch passen!!!

 @Rockyrider
Wenn ich bis dahin meine Bremsen von Magura zurück habe, dann könnte der Pfalztermin klappen....  obwohl ich habe mir ja extra letztes Jahr Knie- und Ellenbogenschützer gekauft, dann müsstes es ja auch gehen "wer bremst veliert!"   ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. März 2013)

@Bolzer1711:

Schön dass du wieder fit bist.
Aber keine Sorge, es wird in der Pfalz nur gewinner geben.
Soll ja wieder alles easy und entspannt ablaufen.


----------



## heizer1980 (7. März 2013)

Werde auch versuchen zum Treffen zu kommen. Leider muss ich das etwas von meinem Arzt abhängig machen, werde am 05.04. noch einmal geröntgt. Wenn ich dann das OK von ihm bekomme, bin ich dabei.
Ich war schon über Karnevall in der Pfalz, definitief zu früh gewesen für das Schlüsselbein. Aber gut wars ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. März 2013)

es gibt dort reichlich Heilwein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (7. März 2013)

Den habe ich schon probiert, sehr empfehlenswert.
Edit meint ich hätte mehr davon trinken sollen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. März 2013)

PFALZ- TREFFEN 2013:

Wie bereits im Winter angedeutet, soll es 2013 wieder ein Treffen in der Pfalz geben:

*	Fr. 19.04.- So 21.04.
*	76835 Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/ 
*	Startpunkt je 10:00 Uhr  am Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus Josef- Meyer- Str. ~10 (gegenÃ¼ber GaststÃ¤tte Kronprinz)
*	Unterkunft sucht sich jeder selbst, das Kaff ist klein
*	zu Trails o. Ã¤. kann sich ja mal jemand Ã¤uÃern, der schon dabei war
*	Gemeinsames Abendessen usw. kÃ¶nnen wir vor Ort noch ausmachen
*	easy biken ohne Stress, aber mit vielen flowigen Trails (Trailanteil 80- 90%)
*	Protektoren sinnvoll
*	schissegal welches Bike man fÃ¤hrt!


Wer dabei ist:
-	bitte den Beitrag zitieren
-	an Anfang und Ende die Bezeichnung 





> entfernen
> -	Schriftfarbe âgrÃ¼nâ wÃ¤hlen
> -	sich mit auf die Liste setzen
> 
> ...


----------



## noie95 (7. März 2013)

PFALZ- TREFFEN 2013:

Wie bereits im Winter angedeutet, soll es 2013 wieder ein Treffen in der Pfalz geben:

*	Fr. 19.04.- So 21.04.
*	76835 Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/ 
*	Startpunkt je 10:00 Uhr  am Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus Josef- Meyer- Str. ~10 (gegenüber Gaststätte Kronprinz)
*	Unterkunft sucht sich jeder selbst, das Kaff ist klein
*	zu Trails o. ä. kann sich ja mal jemand äußern, der schon dabei war
*	Gemeinsames Abendessen usw. können wir vor Ort noch ausmachen
*	easy biken ohne Stress, aber mit vielen flowigen Trails (Trailanteil 80- 90%)
*	Protektoren sinnvoll
*	schissegal welches Bike man fährt!


Wer dabei ist:
-	bitte den Beitrag zitieren
-	an Anfang und Ende die Bezeichnung 





> entfernen
> -	Schriftfarbe grün wählen
> -	sich mit auf die Liste setzen
> 
> ...


----------



## fractop (7. März 2013)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Ich glaube, da mein Oberkörper im Gegensatz zu meiner Beinlänge verhältnismäßig kurz ist, wird wohl die S besser sein. Aber kurzer Vorbau verspricht mehr Lenkagilität und Kontrolle, hmmm... für irgendwas muss ich mich entscheiden. Das beste ist wohl immer erst probieren dann kaufen.


----------



## grosser (7. März 2013)

fractop schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Ich glaube, da mein Oberkörper im Gegensatz zu meiner Beinlänge verhältnismäßig kurz ist, wird wohl die S besser sein. Aber kurzer Vorbau verspricht mehr Lenkagilität und Kontrolle, hmmm... für irgendwas muss ich mich entscheiden. Das beste ist wohl immer erst probieren dann kaufen.



da deine SL etwas länger ist wie meine, würde ich bei dir zu dem M tendieren mit einem kürzeren Vorbau!
Aber es geht nichts über eine Probefahrt!
Als ich damals mein C1 aus Spaß probe gefahren bin, hatte ich danach mein Liteville 301 (120mm) in die Ecke geworfen.


----------



## grosser (7. März 2013)

PFALZ- TREFFEN 2013:

Wie bereits im Winter angedeutet, soll es 2013 wieder ein Treffen in der Pfalz geben:

*	Fr. 19.04.- So 21.04.
*	76835 Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/ 
*	Startpunkt je 10:00 Uhr  am Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus Josef- Meyer- Str. ~10 (gegenüber Gaststätte Kronprinz)
*	Unterkunft sucht sich jeder selbst, das Kaff ist klein
*	zu Trails o. ä. kann sich ja mal jemand äußern, der schon dabei war
*	Gemeinsames Abendessen usw. können wir vor Ort noch ausmachen
*	easy biken ohne Stress, aber mit vielen flowigen Trails (Trailanteil 80- 90%)
*	Protektoren sinnvoll
*	schissegal welches Bike man fährt!


Wer dabei ist:
-	bitte den Beitrag zitieren
-	an Anfang und Ende die Bezeichnung 





> entfernen
> -	Schriftfarbe grün wählen
> -	sich mit auf die Liste setzen
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (7. März 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> ui,ui,ui, und du getraust dir sowas Kundzutun


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. März 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> ui,ui,ui, und du getraust dir sowas Kundzutun



Ich habe das MK8 damals nach 4 Tagen wieder abbestellt.
Na und?
Heute bin ich froh, schau mal in den Bikemarket.


----------



## Orakel (7. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich habe das MK8 damals nach 4 Tagen wieder abbestellt.
> Na und?
> Heute bin ich froh, schau mal in den Bikemarket.


das war reine IRONIE


----------



## grosser (7. März 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> ui,ui,ui, und du getraust dir sowas Kundzutun



Ja Orakel!
das Bessere ist des Guten Feind!
Ich bin auch im LV-Forum oft angeeckt, da ich mich als Biker verstehe und nicht als Jünger einer Glaubensgemeinschaft!


----------



## Maledivo (7. März 2013)

fractop schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Ich glaube, da mein Oberkörper im Gegensatz zu meiner Beinlänge verhältnismäßig kurz ist, wird wohl die S besser sein. Aber kurzer Vorbau verspricht mehr Lenkagilität und Kontrolle, hmmm... für irgendwas muss ich mich entscheiden. Das beste ist wohl immer erst probieren dann kaufen.



Bin wohl zu spät 

1,78 m / SL 83 cm

Ich würde auch zuerst Probefahrt machen bevor ich ein neues Bike kaufe.

Da kann man sehen ob größere Rahmen kürzere Vorbau für Dein Körperaufbau bzw. Dein Fahrstill abgestimmt ist oder ist kleinere Rahmen mit längere Vorbau eher vorteilhafter . Bei Deiner Größe ist ziemlich nah an der Grenze zwischen S und M.

Ich tendiere eher größere Rahmen mit kürzere Vorbau.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (8. März 2013)

hi, das Wochenende darauf würde bei mir besser passen.
da muss ich nicht 3Tage Urlaub nehmen! die ich nicht mehr habe...
wäre das möglich???
Gruß Denis


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. März 2013)

denis.sine schrieb:


> hi, das Wochenende darauf würde bei mir besser passen.
> da muss ich nicht 3Tage Urlaub nehmen! die ich nicht mehr habe...
> wäre das möglich???
> Gruß Denis



Geht leider bei mir nicht.


----------



## FXP_Freak (8. März 2013)

camaroracer schrieb:


> Die Erdmann Pedale mit 316 gr. gibt es auch in rot.
> 200 gr. Gewichtsersparnis für 100  ist ja schon mal ein Anfang  .
> 
> Es gibt auch andere CNC bearbeitete und rot eloxierte Pedale mit 300 gr. um 100,- .
> ...



Danke ich hab mir jetzt mal die superstar ultra mag mit titanachse bestellt  schon heftig das die mit ihren 260g 50% leichter sind als meine jetzigen 

Zum Thema Dämpfer.

Hab gerade mit toxoholics telefoniert wegen dem Dämpfersetup, wäre auch möglich nur könnte ich dies nicht in auftrag geben sondern nur mein händler da dieser den dämpfer eingeschickt hat. Nach rücksprache mit denen wäre der dämpfer aber schon in bearbeitung und es wäre nicht mehr möglich :-(
Jetzt muß ich wohl wenn ich nächste woche mein Bike wieder kriege den dämpfer selber nochmal zu toxo schicken


----------



## Alex476 (8. März 2013)

X1 und ich plus Schnappatmung 



Bin auch zu doof für große Bilder


----------



## Orakel (8. März 2013)

mein R.R2FS mit dem Tune/NoTubes LRsatz, Gewichtersparniss=581gr.
im einzelnen
Tune/King/Kong/Notubes: DTSwiss Spline1600= -432gr.
XT Kassette:SLX Kassette= -34gr. (beidesmal 11-34T)
1*Schwalbe Xlight+1*Conti Supersonic: 2*Schwalbe light= -115gr.
Ziel erreicht



Gewicht 10,6Kg wie oben



Fahrfertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (8. März 2013)

Und, wat wiescht der Hobel??


----------



## grosser (8. März 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Und, wat wiescht der Hobel??



schau mal zwischen die Bilder!

Schönes Bike! So was leichtes fehlt mir noch in der Sammlung!
Gönn ich mir vielleicht zum 60zigsten!


----------



## noie95 (8. März 2013)

denis.sine schrieb:


> hi, das Wochenende darauf würde bei mir besser passen.
> da muss ich nicht 3Tage Urlaub nehmen! die ich nicht mehr habe...
> wäre das möglich???
> Gruß Denis



kannst ja auch nur samstag und sonntag kommen oder auch nur sonntag!


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. März 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> PFALZ- TREFFEN 2013:
> 
> Wie bereits im Winter angedeutet, soll es 2013 wieder ein Treffen in der Pfalz geben:
> 
> ...



Ich schleif den Beitrag mal mit auf die neue Seite.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. März 2013)

Habe eben einen schönen trockenen Trail gefunden.
(grosser kannt das Ding runter zur Mosel noch?)

Beim Versuch den gepushten Dämpfer an seine Grenzen zu bringen hat das Schissding mir gezeigt, wo meine Grenzen sind......

Na ja, das Laub & Moos riechen auch ganz gut.


----------



## noie95 (8. März 2013)

wie jetzt!?!?!? auf dir fresse gelegt... du????

wirst alt???


----------



## grosser (8. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Habe eben einen schönen trockenen Trail gefunden.
> (grosser kannt das Ding runter zur Mosel noch?)
> 
> Beim Versuch den gepushten Dämpfer an seine Grenzen zu bringen hat das Schissding mir gezeigt, wo meine Grenzen sind......
> ...



Ja kenn ich, das war doch der mit dem Bombentrichter, Freeride-Einlage und der Treppe zur Mosel!
Mach mal langsam!!!
Ich habe schon das Zimmer im Pfälzerwald gebucht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. März 2013)

noie95 schrieb:


> wie jetzt!?!?!? auf dir fresse gelegt... du????
> 
> wirst alt???


Ja!

Dachte so früh früh im Jahr sollte unter 2:52 gehen.
Hätte klappen können, wenn ich nicht so alt wäre.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. März 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Ja kenn ich, das war doch der mit dem Bombentrichter Freeride-Einlagen und der Treppe zur Mosel!
> Mach mal langsam!!!
> Ich habe schon das Zimmer im Pfälzerwald gebucht.



Geht klar, war ein Fahrfehler weil die Saint mal wieder richtig zugebissen hat (5cm neben dem Anlieger).
Im Winter hatte ich mich schon an etwas weniger Bumms gewöhnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (8. März 2013)

Ei, isch so kloa,  i hobs net geseje aber 10,6 kg scheint mir bisserl hoch gepokert...


----------



## Orakel (9. März 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Ei, isch so kloa,  i hobs net geseje aber 10,6 kg scheint mir bisserl hoch gepokert...


ne,10,9Kg Serie ohne Pedale, +Pedale341gr.=11,2Kg-581gr.Tuningmaßnahme=10,6Kg


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. März 2013)

Also, der Scott Genius Rahmen gilt nach wie vor als einer der leichtesten Carbon Fully Frames. Um ein Race- / Marathon Bike auf 10,5Kg zu trimmen musste ne XTR GRP., DT-Swiss XRC 1250 LR Satz mit Rocket Rons in 2.1, ne Rock Shox Sid WC ran und obligatorisch  Carbon Lenker, Sattel, Vorbau und Sattelstütze.  Ich könnte nur noch die Kurbel auf 2 fach evtl. als Clavicula, ne Leichtere Bremse (evtl. Formula RX1 anstelle der Juicy Carbon) verbauen. Aber 9,9 kg minimum wären dann das absolute Maximum. (Wobei gegklebte 950g DT_Swiss Räder wären auch noch möglich). Und das RW gilt allgemein als nicht gerade als ultraleicht trotz Carbon Rahmen.


----------



## Thomas1809 (9. März 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Also, der Scott Genius Rahmen gilt nach wie vor als einer der leichtesten Carbon Fully Frames. Um ein Race- / Marathon Bike auf 10,5Kg zu trimmen musste ne XTR GRP., DT-Swiss XRC 1250 LR Satz mit Rocket Rons in 2.1, ne Rock Shox Sid WC ran und obligatorisch  Carbon Lenker, Sattel, Vorbau und Sattelstütze.  Ich könnte nur noch die Kurbel auf 2 fach evtl. als Clavicula, ne Leichtere Bremse (evtl. Formula RX1 anstelle der Juicy Carbon) verbauen. Aber 9,9 kg minimum wären dann das absolute Maximum. (Wobei gegklebte 950g DT_Swiss Räder wären auch noch möglich). Und das RW gilt allgemein als nicht gerade als ultraleicht trotz Carbon Rahmen.



Also meins hat auch nur 10,7 Kg , obwohl ichs mit 200g Folie beklebt hab.





Grüßle Thomas


----------



## nauker (9. März 2013)

Naja, die älteren Rahmen waren auch recht leicht




10,2

anbei die Teileliste (allerdings mit RoRo...)


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. März 2013)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> Also meins hat auch nur 10,7 Kg , obwohl ichs mit 200g Folie beklebt hab.
> 
> 
> Grüßle Thomas



Hm, könnte hinkommen!? Du hast ne leichter Schaltgrp. und ne leichtere Gabel, deine Felgen kann ich nicht zuordnen und dein Reifen ist auch nicht der leichteste. 
Aber was ich nicht an ner Waage gesehen habe, glaube ich sowieso nicht.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (9. März 2013)

nauker schrieb:


> Naja, die älteren Rahmen waren auch recht leicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gewagtes foto - so nah am abgrund!!


----------



## Thomas1809 (9. März 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Hm, könnte hinkommen!? Du hast ne leichter Schaltgrp. und ne leichtere Gabel, deine Felgen kann ich nicht zuordnen und dein Reifen ist auch nicht der leichteste.
> Aber was ich nicht an ner Waage gesehen habe, glaube ich sowieso nicht.!



die Gabel wiegt fast das selbe wie die FOX, ist eine XMM 100 mit 1544g + 45g Lockout Remote kit.
Laufradsatz ist ein Tune Dreckschleuter, nur die Aufkleber entfernt braucht ja nicht jeder gleich sehen.
Bild an der waage mach ich später oder morgen mal, ist im moment ein anderer LRS drin.

Grüßle Thomas


----------



## Schaltwerk-COC (9. März 2013)

Kleiner Gruß von meinem Kunden - es geht auch noch leichter.


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. März 2013)

Wie gesagt, bin offen und lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren. 
Seriengewicht war das R2 immer so mit 11,00 - 11,5Kg angegeben inkl. Pedale. 

Mien Traum wäre: ein absolutes "Alltagsfully mit Racegenen" und einem Gewicht von unter 8Kg um Rennräder fies in die Mangel zu nehmen...


----------



## TOM4 (9. März 2013)

Wenn du nicht genug schmalz in den beinen hast, dann hilft dir auch kein 8 kg mtb!

Und ein "alltagstaugliches" fully unter 8kg? Ich weiss nicht, ob da nicht bei jeder wurzelüberfahrt die angst dass das rad hält mitfährt!? 

Wenn ichs gesponsert bekommen würde, dann wäre das natürlich eine andere sache.

Ansonsten denke ich das gewicht ab einem gewissen punkt überschätzt wird - vor allem bei uns hobbybikern - hier sollte es doch in erster linie um spass an der sache gehen, oder? Zumindest bei mir ists so!


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. März 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht genug schmalz in den beinen hast, dann hilft dir auch kein 8 kg mtb!
> 
> Und ein "alltagstaugliches" fully unter 8kg? Ich weiss nicht, ob da nicht bei jeder wurzelüberfahrt die angst dass das rad hält mitfährt!?
> 
> ...




Ich habe mit Sicherheit genug Schmalz in den Beinen... es wäre nur ein Wunschdenken! Genauso wie ein Auto mit 1,0T Gewicht 500Ps und nur 5 Ltr. Spritverbrauch. Einfach Just for fun....  Was nützen 8Kg Bike wenn man 100Kg drauf spazieren fährt... !


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. März 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Sicherheit genug Schmalz in den Beinen... .!



Und warum krempelst du dann einen 2,25er RocketRon aufs E1?
Irgendwie komme ich da nicht mit.


----------



## ScottRog69 (10. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Und warum krempelst du dann einen 2,25er RocketRon aufs E1?
> Irgendwie komme ich da nicht mit.



Ach Rocky.... lass stecken! Ich habe keine Lust mich dauernd zu wiederholen und zu erklären....

Wenn DU mit nem 15Kg Rad, samt schweren Rädern hinter Leichtbau Hardtails samt "Fast Profifahrern" hinterher hecheln willst weil Du ein Tier bist und 1000Watt konstant in die Pedale drückst... dann mach das! Ich möchte entspannt mit meinen Freunden fahren und nicht deren Bremse spielen weil nach 50km der Saft ausgeht.


----------



## 123disco (10. März 2013)

... irgendwie sollte man diesen tollen Rotwild-Thread mal splitten:
Spin Off: "mein E1 - wie ich lernte das kleine Moppelchen zu lieben" 


PS. Nach verdrehtem carbon xtr-Schaltwerk und beendeter Ausfahrt, bin ich wieder bei solidem xt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. März 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Ach Rocky.... lass stecken! Ich habe keine Lust mich dauernd zu wiederholen und zu erklären....
> 
> Wenn DU mit nem 15Kg Rad, samt schweren Rädern hinter Leichtbau Hardtails samt "Fast Profifahrern" hinterher hecheln willst weil Du ein Tier bist und 1000Watt konstant in die Pedale drückst... dann mach das! Ich möchte entspannt mit meinen Freunden fahren und nicht deren Bremse spielen weil nach 50km der Saft ausgeht.




Heyhey, wollte dir nicht zu nahe treten, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas1809 (10. März 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Hm, könnte hinkommen!? Du hast ne leichter Schaltgrp. und ne leichtere Gabel, deine Felgen kann ich nicht zuordnen und dein Reifen ist auch nicht der leichteste.
> Aber was ich nicht an ner Waage gesehen habe, glaube ich sowieso nicht.!



So einmal mit Tricon LRS, 11,410Kg





und mit Tune LRS, 10,830Kg









Grüßle Thomas


----------



## ScottRog69 (10. März 2013)

Sauber Thomas.. das passt! 

Und merkst Du bei dem Tune LR Satz eine gewisse Schwammigkeit/ Instabilität im Vergleich zu den Tricons? 

Als ich von den Mavic SLR auf die DT-Swiss XRC 1250 Carb. gegangen bin... merkte man das schon extrem. Die Felgen sind zwar ordentlich leicht aber bei weitem nicht so steif wie die mavic Alu´s!


----------



## Thomas1809 (10. März 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Sauber Thomas.. das passt!
> 
> Und merkst Du bei dem Tune LR Satz eine gewisse Schwammigkeit/ Instabilität im Vergleich zu den Tricons?
> 
> Als ich von den Mavic SLR auf die DT-Swiss XRC 1250 Carb. gegangen bin... merkte man das schon extrem. Die Felgen sind zwar ordentlich leicht aber bei weitem nicht so steif wie die mavic Alu´s!



Kann ich dir noch nicht sagen, bin den Tune nor mal kurz auf dem Fahrradweg Probe gefahren, trainiere lieber mit dem schwereren LRS.  

Grüßle Thomas


----------



## at021971 (10. März 2013)

@Thomas1809
Das kann aber nicht nur der Wechsel von den Tricons auf Tune sein, oder? Wenn man von dem Gewicht der Tricons XM 1550 580 g abzieht, dann wäre man bei den Tunes unter 1.000 g. Und das werden die wenigsten hier fahren können.


----------



## Thomas1809 (10. März 2013)

at021971 schrieb:


> @Thomas1809
> Das kann aber nicht nur der Wechsel von den Tricons auf Tune sein, oder? Wenn man von dem Gewicht der Tricons XM 1550 580 g abzieht, dann wäre man bei den Tunes unter 1.000 g. Und das werden die wenigsten hier fahren können.



Ne ist der komplette LRS, bei den nackten Laufrädern sind es nur 259g unterschied.
Schnellspanner, Reifen, Schläuche und Kasette sind auch leichter.

Grüßle Thomas


----------



## zero-bond (11. März 2013)

123disco schrieb:


> ... irgendwie sollte man diesen tollen Rotwild-Thread mal splitten:
> Spin Off: "mein E1 - wie ich lernte das kleine Moppelchen zu lieben"
> 
> 
> PS. Nach verdrehtem carbon xtr-Schaltwerk und beendeter Ausfahrt, bin ich wieder bei solidem xt.



Keine schlechte Idee, allerdings gibt es bereits in der Rotwild Interessengemeinschaft einen E.1 Thread


----------



## noie95 (12. März 2013)

PFALZ- TREFFEN 2013:

Wie bereits im Winter angedeutet, soll es 2013 wieder ein Treffen in der Pfalz geben:

* Fr. 19.04.- So 21.04.
* 76835 Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/ 
* Startpunkt je 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus Josef- Meyer- Str. ~10 (gegenÃ¼ber GaststÃ¤tte Kronprinz)
* Unterkunft sucht sich jeder selbst, das Kaff ist klein
* zu Trails o. Ã¤. kann sich ja mal jemand Ã¤uÃern, der schon dabei war
* Gemeinsames Abendessen usw. kÃ¶nnen wir vor Ort noch ausmachen
* easy biken ohne Stress, aber mit vielen flowigen Trails (Trailanteil 80- 90%)
* Protektoren sinnvoll
* schissegal welches Bike man fÃ¤hrt!


Wer dabei ist:
- bitte den Beitrag zitieren
- an Anfang und Ende die Bezeichnung 





> entfernen
> - Schriftfarbe âgrÃ¼nâ wÃ¤hlen
> - sich mit auf die Liste setzen
> 
> ...


----------



## Bolzer1711 (12. März 2013)

noie95 schrieb:


> PFALZ- TREFFEN 2013:
> 
> Wie bereits im Winter angedeutet, soll es 2013 wieder ein Treffen in der Pfalz geben:
> 
> ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2013)

Der Maguraservice ist erfahrungsgemäß sehr schnell und kulant.
Ansonsten anderes Bike nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2013)

PFALZ- TREFFEN 2013:

Wie bereits im Winter angedeutet, soll es 2013 wieder ein Treffen in der Pfalz geben:

* Fr. 19.04.- So 21.04.
* 76835 Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/ 
* Startpunkt je 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus Josef- Meyer- Str. ~10 (gegenÃ¼ber GaststÃ¤tte Kronprinz)
* Unterkunft sucht sich jeder selbst, das Kaff ist klein
* zu Trails o. Ã¤. kann sich ja mal jemand Ã¤uÃern, der schon dabei war
* Gemeinsames Abendessen usw. kÃ¶nnen wir vor Ort noch ausmachen
* easy biken ohne Stress, aber mit vielen flowigen Trails (Trailanteil 80- 90%)
* Protektoren sinnvoll
* schissegal welches Bike man fÃ¤hrt!


Wer dabei ist:
- bitte den Beitrag zitieren
- an Anfang und Ende die Bezeichnung [ quote ] entfernen
- Schriftfarbe âgrÃ¼nâ wÃ¤hlen
- sich mit auf die Liste setzen

1. RedPulli (Fr- So)
2. RockyRider66 (Fr- So)
3. noie95 (sa/so)
4. grosser (Fr- So)
5.
6.
7.
8.
.
Da ist noch Platz!


----------



## Kiefer (12. März 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> noie95 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > PFALZ- TREFFEN 2013:
> ...


----------



## Bolzer1711 (12. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der Maguraservice ist erfahrungsgemäß sehr schnell und kulant.
> Ansonsten anderes Bike nehmen.



Ja, ich könnte das C1 nehmen, aber seit dem ich es meiner Frau vermacht habe, schaut sie immer säuerlich wenn ich es benutze. Liegt daran, dass ich dann immer Gabel, Dämpfer etc. verändere..  sie wiegt halt doch viel weniger 


  @Kiefer
..... habe es mir lange überlegt, aber nein, es wird kein "Made in Germany"!! 
Ich bin kein ständiger Markenwechsler und gebe Rotwild noch eine Chance und bleibe ein Rotwild-Ritter, aber ich "grade" mich down auf Alu. Fahrwerkstechnisch bin ich ja mehr als zufrieden, hoffe nur, dass der graue Lack am Alu haften bleibt. 
Wie sieht es bei dir aus, bist du zufrieden mit dem X2?


----------



## Kiefer (12. März 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Ja, ich könnte das C1 nehmen, aber seit dem ich es meiner Frau vermacht habe, schaut sie immer säuerlich wenn ich es benutze. Liegt daran, dass ich dann immer Gabel, Dämpfer etc. verändere..  sie wiegt halt doch viel weniger
> 
> 
> @_Kiefer_
> ...


 
Freut mich.
Das grau gefällt mir auch sehr gut, konnte bei meinem letzten Besuch in Cochem ein 2013er C1 begutachten, Lack macht einen sehr guten Eindruck und sieht schick aus.
Was hat Dich zu dem Wechsel bewegt ?

Mit meinem X2 alles Top 
Hab den Wechsel vom C2 auf keinen Fall bereut.
Den neuen Lack als Top zu bezeichnen wäre vielleicht noch etwas zu früh, da will ich schon noch die kommende Saison abwarten.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## ScottRog69 (12. März 2013)

Aloha, da Deutschland im Schnee versinkt... 
meine Arbeit um 16.00 Uhr zu Ende war, dachte ich mir ich teste mal:
E1 mit 2,25 Rocket Ron und das C1FS Pro mit 2,25 Albert im Tiefen Pulverschnee. 

Die Vorgaben sind... 15cm Schnee!

Erst Pulver, in der Mitte angefroren und auf dem Boden Matsch! Fazit... unfahrbar. Habe für 6km mit Schiebepassagen 40minuten gebraucht!  

Solange Traktion herrscht und es nur geradeaus geht.. ist es bedingt fahrbbar bei uns... aber wehe Du lenkst oder kommst auf asphaltierte Betonwege.... dann ist Ende Gelände.
Mit meienr Frau ihrem C1 und den Alberts ging es nur minimal besser!  Schade das ich keine "Spikereifen" habe... jetz hätte mich mal interessiert ob es damit gegangen wäre!? Glaube ich aber nicht... Du schwimmst nämlich massiv auf dem Gemisch auf. Da könnte man vielleicht mit einem Cyclocrosser besser durch den Schneeteppich schneiden!?! Was meint Ihr... war auf jedenfall witzig und anstrengend. 

Grüße Rog.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2013)

Fahre den 2,3er Baron.
Da bleibt zumindest das Gummi bei Kälte weich.
Aber irgendwann ist der Arsch ab, da geht man besser zu Fuß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (12. März 2013)

Den Baron wollte ich auch schonmal mal testen... hat der nicht so ne hot Chilli Mischung? Zu schade, hätte das heute echt gerne mal mit Spikes getestet!?! Oder mit 2.0 Kreissägeblättern Nobby´s oder Muddy Mary vielleicht?!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2013)

Ja, die "Made in Germany" Version hat BC- Mischung.

Schwalbes haben Gummi der schnell hart wird.
Außerdem hat der MM wenig Vortieb wegen der abgeschrägten Stollen.
(Im Sommer und Matsch geht das noch, aber wenn es hoher Schnee ist merkt man es schon deutlich)


----------



## ScottRog69 (12. März 2013)

@ Rocky: 
Warum Hast Du eigentlich dein E1 gegen ein Rocky getauscht und weshalb spionierst Du immer noch hier im RW Fred rum!?! )


----------



## noie95 (12. März 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Den Baron wollte ich auch schonmal mal testen... hat der nicht so ne hot Chilli Mischung? Zu schade, hätte das heute echt gerne mal mit Spikes getestet!?! Oder mit 2.0 Kreissägeblättern Nobby´s oder Muddy Mary vielleicht?!



spikes funktionieren im schnee genauso wenig. die funktionieren erst dann, wenn die oberfläche glatt und hart ist. und hier gilt umso härter und glatter umso geiler gehts mit spikes. ebenso gehts mit schmäleren reifen besser

im schnee, vorallem im tieferen schnee brauchst du aber nen breiten reifen. umso breiter umso besser. denn damit verteilt sich dein gewicht auf mehr fläche, was dem einsinken entgegenwirkt.
warum glaubst du sind schneeschuhe breit....? schonmal ein 3" snowbike gesehen?


----------



## grosser (12. März 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> @ Rocky:
> Warum Hast Du eigentlich dein E1 gegen ein Rocky getauscht und weshalb spionierst Du immer noch hier im RW Fred rum!?! )



falsch, er hat zum Rocky ein E1 gekauft!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> @ Rocky:
> Warum Hast Du eigentlich dein E1 gegen ein Rocky getauscht und weshalb spionierst Du immer noch hier im RW Fred rum!?! )



Wie kommst du darauf, dass ich mein E1 gegen ein Rocky eingetauscht habe?


----------



## ScottRog69 (12. März 2013)

noie95 schrieb:


> im schnee, vorallem im tieferen schnee brauchst du aber nen breiten reifen. umso breiter umso besser. denn damit verteilt sich dein gewicht auf mehr fläche, was dem einsinken entgegenwirkt.
> warum glaubst du sind schneeschuhe breit....? schonmal ein 3" snowbike gesehen?



Wenn shcneeshuhe breit sind... läufst Du "Auf" dem Schnee und nicht im Schnee, weil sonst schlauerweise die Schuhe irgendwann so voll wären das Du Sie nicht mehr rasuziehen kannst! 

Ich schrieb oben.. das Du auf dem Pulver aufschwimmst bzw. bei Lenkmanövern schräg in den Schnee einrutschst oder auch abtauchst. Dadurch schiebt sich der Schnee seitlich auf und Du blockierst und schmierst weg. Ist doch logisch. Laut Deiner Beschreibung bräuchtest Du wenn dann schon so etwas hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/08/20/fahrbericht-surly-moonlander/







Und ich denke, das wäre erst recht unfahrbar!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> falsch, er hat zum Rocky ein E1 gekauft!



Fast richtig.


----------



## ScottRog69 (12. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass ich mein E1 gegen ein Rocky eingetauscht habe?




Oder war es umgekehrt? Dachte wegen dem Namen und deinem Avatar... schon schwer RM lastig!?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Oder war es umgekehrt? Dachte wegen dem Namen und deinem Avatar... schon schwer RM lastig!?



Extra für dich lasse ich die Hosen runter:
Nach 3 Rockys habe ich mir ein ein E1 gekauft, ohne Probefahrt, ohne vorher eins in Natur gesehen zu haben.
2 Rockys habe ich noch, beide voll im Lack.

Gefahren werden alle 3 Bikes.
Das E1 aber in den meisten Fällen.

Irgendwann kauft man sich das, was einem techn. passend vorkommt.
Die Marke spielt dabei eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Das aktuelle Slayer ist audgrund des geknickten Sattelrohrs und dem unpassend abgestimmten Dämpfer rausgefallen.

Es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass Rocky irgendwann wieder was passendes im Programm hat, oder Canyon oder oder oder....
Im Augenblick gibt es aber kaum ein Bike, dass den Rotwild- Hinterbauten das Wasser reichen kann.
Da haben die Jungs schon gute Testfahrer und Ingenieure.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (12. März 2013)

@ Kiefer

Kann ich dir gar nicht richtig sagen, aber bei mir fährt auch das Auge mit...  das Thema will ich aber nicht mehr breit treten. 

Insgesamt war das Angebot gut, der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen X1 und X2 soll sich um ca. 300 gr. verringert haben, da lohnt sich der Aufpreis zu Carbon eigentlich fast nicht mehr.


----------



## at021971 (12. März 2013)

Zudem das neue R.X1 FS schon eine modifizierte, d.h. mehr abfahrtsorientiertere Geometrie hat. Da der Rahmen des R.X2 FS bis auf den Lack und den Hinterbau leider unverändert zum Vorjahr blieb, kann man davon bei diesem noch nicht profitieren.


----------



## broke141 (12. März 2013)

Habe mir dieses Jahr ein Bambi gegönnt und binn absolut  in das Bike


----------



## TOM4 (13. März 2013)

Schaut sehr geil aus!! Dasa spielt ja alle stückerl!!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (13. März 2013)

at021971 schrieb:


> Zudem das neue R.X1 FS schon eine modifizierte, d.h. mehr abfahrtsorientiertere Geometrie hat. Da der Rahmen des R.X2 FS bis auf den Lack und den Hinterbau leider unverändert zum Vorjahr blieb, kann man davon bei diesem noch nicht profitieren.



Das habe ich gesehen, der Lenkwinkel ist 1 Grad flacher, das Oberrohr und die Kettenstrebe haben sich etwas verkürzt....    das hat mir die Entscheidung erleichtert, ein "Enduro-light"...   gegen das E1-650b ein "Enduro-Xlight"


----------



## grosser (13. März 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Das habe ich gesehen, der Lenkwinkel ist 1 Grad flacher, das Oberrohr und die Kettenstrebe haben sich etwas verkürzt....    das hat mir die Entscheidung erleichtert, ein "Enduro-light"...   gegen das E1-650b ein "Enduro-Xlight"



Das Oberrohr ist noch kürzer??? War doch schon kurz genug!


----------



## grosser (13. März 2013)

Ich habe mal verglichen. 2011 und 2013, da wurde nur bei dem L und XL das Oberrohr 1 cm kürzer!

Das hatte ich noch nicht gesehen!

Kann ich bei euch meinen Rahmen neu lackieren lassen?

http://service.rotwild.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=67&Itemid=74&lang=de


----------



## Maledivo (13. März 2013)

broke141 schrieb:


> Habe mir dieses Jahr ein Bambi gegönnt und binn absolut  in das Bike



Tolles cooles Bike


----------



## grosser (13. März 2013)

broke141 schrieb:


> Habe mir dieses Jahr ein Bambi gegönnt und binn absolut  in das Bike



schönes Bike!
Fahr mit in den Pfälzerwald, dann können wir es vom Nahen bewundern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2013)

PFALZ- TREFFEN 2013:

Wie bereits im Winter angedeutet, soll es 2013 wieder ein Treffen in der Pfalz geben:

* Fr. 19.04.- So 21.04.
* 76835 Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/ 
* Startpunkt je 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus Josef- Meyer- Str. ~10 (gegenüber Gaststätte Kronprinz)
* Unterkunft sucht sich jeder selbst, das Kaff ist klein
* zu Trails o. ä. kann sich ja mal jemand äußern, der schon dabei war
* Gemeinsames Abendessen usw. können wir vor Ort noch ausmachen
* easy biken ohne Stress, aber mit vielen flowigen Trails (Trailanteil 80- 90%)
* Protektoren sinnvoll
* schissegal welches Bike man fährt!


Wer dabei ist:
- bitte den Beitrag zitieren
- an Anfang und Ende die Bezeichnung [ quote ] entfernen
- Schriftfarbe grün wählen
- sich mit auf die Liste setzen

1. RedPulli (Fr- So)
2. RockyRider66 (Fr- So)
3. noie95 (sa/so)
4. grosser (Fr- So)
5.
6.
7.
8.
.
*Hier eintragen wie von grosser vorgeschlagen!*


----------



## Orakel (13. März 2013)

at021971 schrieb:


> Zudem das neue R.X1 FS schon eine modifizierte, d.h. mehr abfahrtsorientiertere Geometrie hat. Da der Rahmen des R.X2 FS bis auf den Lack und den Hinterbau leider unverändert zum Vorjahr blieb, kann man davon bei diesem noch nicht profitieren.


Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass in Zuge der Modellpflege (2014) auch das X2 in den Genuss des flacheren Lenkwinkel kommt.
In Alu ist sowas einfacher zuändern wie bei Carbon.


----------



## Snowman_NA (13. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

  ich habe mich schweren Herzens von meinem C2 getrennt und bin demnächst auf einem Specialized Camber 29er unterwegs.
  Ich bin im Dezember schon mal ein 29er von einem Kumpel gefahren und war positiv vom Fahrverhalten überrascht. Dann hat zwischen den Jahren die Grübelei begonnen und ich habe mich so ein bißchen bei den diversen Herstellern umgeschaut. 
Letzten Sonntag hatte ich dann das Speci Camber mal als Testbike und konnte es auf meiner Hausrunde testen  begeistert!
Von der Sitzposition her saß ich irgendwie entspannter auf dem Bike und kam mir nicht so gedrungen vor. Der gravierendste Unterschied war aber das Fahrgefühl bergab. Ich habe mich wesentlich sicherer gefühlt an Stellen, wo beim C2 Überschlagsgefühle aufkamen. Die hatte ich beim Camber einfach nicht. 
Hinzu kommt, dass mich die Lackqualität beim C2 enttäuscht hat. Dazu hatte ich ja schon berichtet. Das war jetzt nicht ausschlaggebend für meine Entscheidung und der Hauptrahmen wurde ja auch auf Kulanz von Rotwild getauscht  top Service! Aber fand ich trotzdem nicht so toll, dass das Bike nach 2-3 Ausfahrten schlimmer aussah als mein billiges Bulls Hardtail nach mehreren Tausend Kilometern.

  So ich wünsche Euch allen weiterhin viel Spaß und unfallfreie Ausfahrten mit den Hirschen  ich werde auch weiterhin hier mitlesen.  Der Umgang der User miteinander in dem Forum ist schon echt beispielhaft. 

  Viele Grüße
  Florian


----------



## Orakel (13. März 2013)

Viel Spass damit.
Man sollte sein Augenmerk auch nicht nur auf den eigenen Teller richten, sondern auch darüber hinaus


----------



## G_Radelt (13. März 2013)

Naja, das sichere Gefühl kommt halt vom 29er. Das Rotwild C1 FS 29 macht aus ruppigen Strecken auch gefühlt flowige Weg. Aber so ein Camber ist natürlich was Feines!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (13. März 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass in Zuge der Modellpflege (2014) auch das X2 in den Genuss des flacheren Lenkwinkel kommt.
> In Alu ist sowas einfacher zuändern wie bei Carbon.



Das ist richtig, denke aber das X2 wird 2014 gleich zu einem 650b umkonstruiert. Kann mir fast nicht vorstellen, dass Rotwild wie 2012 nochmal für eine Radkategorie 2 Laufradgrößen (26 und 29) anbietet.

Bei dem 650b Boom, denke ich, werden sie nachziehen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2013)

Ich bin noch immer der meinung, dass in Zukunft jeder Federweg seine eigene Laufradgröße bekommt.

bis ~140mm=> 29"
bis ~160mm=> 27,5"
ab da 26"


----------



## Bolzer1711 (14. März 2013)

Der Meinung bin ich auch RockyRider, dann passt meine Aussage auch.....    X1/X2 werden in den nächsten Jahren zu 650b-Bikes, lassen wir uns überraschen!!!


----------



## Orakel (14. März 2013)

Dazu habe ich ein andere Meinung, da die Tester kaum Vorteile von 27,5/650B erfahren/ertesten, glaube ich nicht dass sich 650B durchsetzt.
Vorallem, die Magz's machen den Trend (oder wollen es uns so verklickern), wenn sie es auch verneinen.
Kurzum, ich schätze dass wir auch 2014 das X1/X2 in 26Zoll sehn.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2013)

Ich denke das geben uns die Hersteller vor, nicht die Magazine.
Schließlich will man an unser Geld.

So langsam sind die kleinen Schweinereien wie Achsstandards, Gabelschäfte, Innenlager, 9- 10- 11- fach usw. aufgebraucht.
Jetzt muss mal wieder was großes her.

Ob das im kommenden Jahr so greift weiß ich nicht, das gibt die Marktforschung vor.
Aber in 3 Jahren sind wir reif.


----------



## at021971 (14. März 2013)

Also ich bei bei dem Thema ganz bei Rocky. Das Race Segment setzt auf 29", dazwischen werden wir uns mit 650b anfreunden und für das Grobe gibt es weiterhin 26" Bikes. 

Zudem geht es wie bei den 29ern primär nicht darum, ob es besser ist. Es geht hier ums Anreize schaffen, um wieder einmal eine größere Kugel zu schieben. Ersatzwünsche sollen en Bikern eingeimpft werden.

Zudem hat 650b sehr wohl einen Vorteil. Es lassen sich ansprechende Rahmendesigns kreieren. Damit kann die Industrie in Europa dann auch die Jungs abholen, die sich bisher den 29ern standhaft verweigert haben. In den USA sind hingegen die Würfel gefallen, da werden alle Bikes, solange es technisch möglich ist auf 29" aufbauen. Siehe dazu auch das gerade vorgestellte Specialized Enduro.


----------



## Groudon (14. März 2013)

hm... Dann ist 26" wohl bald voll Opa-Like. So ein Mist...

Ich für meinen Teil hab nur Schiss, wenn du ein 29er Bike hast, dass du dann kein 26er mehr willst und dann verstaubt das...


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2013)

Das liegt an deinen Vorlieben.
Ein E1 mit 29" wäre sicher wendig wie lein Langholzschlepper.


----------



## grosser (14. März 2013)

Hier ein interessanter Bericht über 26, 27.5 and 29-inch wheels !

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/26-vs-275-vs-29-Wheels.html


----------



## Bolzer1711 (15. März 2013)

@grosser

ich will dir nicht widersprechen, aber im Netzt wie auch bei den Bikebravos sind wie immer verschiedene Meinungen. Habe hier den krassen Gegensatz gefunden:

http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/...ai-helius-ac-29er659b26-zoller-teil-2-praxis/

Die stehen mehr auf 29iger und 650b, Schlusslicht ist hier das 26iger...   es ist auch immer abhängig vor welchem Hintergrund man das schreibt.

Die beste Ausgabe, sehr neutral, war die Mountainbikerider, eigentlich ein 26iger Blatt. Die haben geschrieben, jedem seine Vorlieben und sie hatten mit allen 3 Laufradgrößen ihren Spaß.


----------



## Wollmilchsau777 (16. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage:
Habe mir einen X2 FS Rahmen zugelegt und möchte nun die Schaltzüge verlegen. Habe dafür eigentlich die Nokon vorgesehen. Mein Problem liegt bei den Haltern am Unterrohr: Den Liner lasse ich natürlich komplett durchlaufen. Die Perlen ziehe ich vom Trigger bis zu dem ersten der besagten Haltern. Ab dort lasse ich die Liner "alleine" am Unterrohr verlaufen. Wenn ich jetzt aber Spannung auf den Zug gebe (also Schalte) verdreht sich der Halter-ist ja nur mit einer Schraube in der Mitte befestigt. 
Mache ich irgend etwas falsch oder klappt es so wie ich es vorhabe einfach nicht?

Vielen Dank schonmal !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2013)

hat Rotwild nicht durchgehende Züge?
Am X1 habe ch daher komplett Perlen durchziehen müssen.

Nokon ist aber wieder ab wil sie unter dem Tretalger immer gelt werden wollten und trotzdem geknarzt haben.

Fahre jetzt Jagwire RipCord.


----------



## Wollmilchsau777 (16. März 2013)

Ja, das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Also, dass ich dann komplett mit Perlen machen muss...
Danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2013)

und wahrscheinlcih musst du auch die Halter unter dem Unterrohr etwas größer feilen.
Schau mal anch.


----------



## C_dale (16. März 2013)

Für das, dass schönes Wetter bei uns vorausgesagt wurde, sieht mein Hirsch nach der Fahrt eher aus wie eine Sau. Ich wollte meine The One etwas testen, aber der Wald war schmutziger als erwartet.
Das X1 stammt noch 2012, wurde als "Comb" gekauft und so ziemlich auf "Pro" umgerüstet. Da ich einige Teile der Comb-Ausstattung verkaufen wollte, habe ich es 2012 quasi nicht gefahren.
Bis auf Kettengeräusch - muss Schaltung feineinstellen - und verflucht tief sitzendes Tretlager  - ein Rädchen, das mir in diesem Design besser gefällt als in dem matten anthrazit-schwarz.


----------



## Trailrider78 (18. März 2013)

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Was fürn Umwerfer benötige ich am Rotwild E1 ?
Ist nen Direct Mount, aber da gibts ja noch high und low und son Zeug. Bitte schnellstmöglich um Antwort... Will den Hobel endlich fertig aufgebaut haben und ausreiten....Und gibt es nen Adapter um ne 11/8 Zoll Gabel im Tapered Steuerrohr zu fahren?


Danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. März 2013)

Du brauchst doch nur einen Umwerfer, bei dem der Zug von unten kommt und dessen Drehmechanik oben ist.

Gibt es da bei Direktmount überhaupt soviele Unterschiede?


----------



## heizer1980 (19. März 2013)

Es sollte der hier für 2 x 10 sein

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...erfer-Direct-Mount-FD-M786-D-2--10-fach-.html

und der hier für 3 x 10

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...erfer-Direct-Mount-FD-M781-D-3--10-fach-.html

vorausgesetzt du wolltest XT

Edit meint natürlich das 3Fach bei dem Rad nicht wircklich Sinn macht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. März 2013)

Ich habe 3- fach gekauft und montiert.
In Verbindung mit XTR- Hebeln kann man dann am oben einfach auf 2- fach umschalten.

Hat den Vorteil, dass ich nur ein 3 Blatt für den AX montieren muss.


----------



## heizer1980 (19. März 2013)

Hast recht, bei mir sind die XT-Shifter auch umschaltbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. März 2013)

PFALZ- TREFFEN 2013:

Wie bereits im Winter angedeutet, soll es 2013 wieder ein Treffen in der Pfalz geben:

* Fr. 19.04.- So 21.04.
* 76835 Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/ 
* Startpunkt je 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus Josef- Meyer- Str. ~10 (gegenÃ¼ber GaststÃ¤tte Kronprinz)
* Unterkunft sucht sich jeder selbst, das Kaff ist klein
* zu Trails o. Ã¤. kann sich ja mal jemand Ã¤uÃern, der schon dabei war
* Gemeinsames Abendessen usw. kÃ¶nnen wir vor Ort noch ausmachen
* easy biken ohne Stress, aber mit vielen flowigen Trails (Trailanteil 80- 90%)
* Protektoren sinnvoll
* schissegal welches Bike man fÃ¤hrt!


Wer dabei ist:
- bitte den Beitrag zitieren
- an Anfang und Ende die Bezeichnung [ quote ] entfernen
- Schriftfarbe âgrÃ¼nâ wÃ¤hlen
- sich mit auf die Liste setzen

1. RedPulli (Fr- So)
2. RockyRider66 (Fr- So)
3. noie95 (sa/so)
4. grosser (Fr- So)
5.
6.
7.
8.
.

*Wie sieht es aus?
Sind alle Bike wegen des Wetters hinter dem Ofen?
Lasst uns doch einfach eine konditionsfreie Tour fahren.
Der April soll mit gutem Wetter auftrumpfen.

Hier noch mal 2 Videos zum anfÃ¼ttern:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwgBu1YuB4s"]Pfalz- Treffen- 2012/ Teil 2.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwyNCyret98"]Pfalz-Treffen-2012.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]*


----------



## egoibc (20. März 2013)

PFALZ- TREFFEN 2013:

Wie bereits im Winter angedeutet, soll es 2013 wieder ein Treffen in der Pfalz geben:

* Fr. 19.04.- So 21.04.
* 76835 Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/ 
* Startpunkt je 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus Josef- Meyer- Str. ~10 (gegenüber Gaststätte Kronprinz)
* Unterkunft sucht sich jeder selbst, das Kaff ist klein
* zu Trails o. ä. kann sich ja mal jemand äußern, der schon dabei war
* Gemeinsames Abendessen usw. können wir vor Ort noch ausmachen
* easy biken ohne Stress, aber mit vielen flowigen Trails (Trailanteil 80- 90%)
* Protektoren sinnvoll
* schissegal welches Bike man fährt!


Wer dabei ist:
- bitte den Beitrag zitieren
- an Anfang und Ende die Bezeichnung [ quote ] entfernen
- Schriftfarbe grün wählen
- sich mit auf die Liste setzen

1. RedPulli (Fr- So)
2. RockyRider66 (Fr- So)
3. noie95 (sa/so)
4. grosser (Fr- So)
5. egoibc (Sa/So) reise Fr nachmittag an
6.
7.
8.
.

*Wie sieht es aus?
Sind alle Bike wegen des Wetters hinter dem Ofen?
Lasst uns doch einfach eine konditionsfreie Tour fahren.
Der April soll mit gutem Wetter auftrumpfen.

Hier noch mal 2 Videos zum anfüttern:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwgBu1YuB4s"]Pfalz- Treffen- 2012/ Teil 2.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwyNCyret98"]Pfalz-Treffen-2012.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]*


----------



## ernieball73 (23. März 2013)

Geile Sache mit Eurem Pfalztreffen...
Da war ich auch schonmal (Felsentrail Rodalben -Geil !)
Und in der Gegend rund um Trippstadt , echt tolle Trails dort !
....
Hier mal ( weils ja immer nett ist "RW-Hirsche" zu schauen
mein grüner "E1-Custom-Hirsch" 






Schönen Gruss aus der Eifel, Sascha


----------



## noie95 (23. März 2013)

felsenwanderweg ist echt toll, hab ich auch schonmal gemacht!

ABER

die gegend rund um den kalmit (da wo das pfalztreffen stattfindet) ist sooooooooo viel geiler! ehrlich! genau das richtige für dein tolles e1.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. März 2013)

jup, Felsenwanderweg ist kein Vergleich zu den geilen Trails beim Pfalz- Treffen.


----------



## Orakel (23. März 2013)

bissle klei des bild
ich weiss noch nicht ob ich zum Pfalztreffen kommen kann, entscheidet sich kurzfristig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernieball73 (23. März 2013)

Wooow jetzt macht Ihr mich aber echt neugierig ! )

Aber leider krieg ich den Termin von Eurem Treffen nicht gebacken und der diesjährige MTB-Urlaub mit meinen Kumpels in den Blackforest steht auch schon....

Evtl ein andermal , aber hört sich schon geil an !
Viel Spaß Euch !!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (24. März 2013)

auch wenn ich seit gestern mit dem Propain Tyee fremd gehe, wäre ich gerne mal zum Pfalz-Treffen gekommen. Aber an dem Wochenende geht es leider nicht.


----------



## TOM4 (24. März 2013)

Hast du das bike schon irgendwo gepostet? Würd mich interessieren


----------



## RCC03-Biker (24. März 2013)

noch nicht. Werde im Laufe des Tages ein paar Bilder machen und dann einmal Posten


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. März 2013)

Das Bike spielt doch in der Pfalz keine Rolle!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (24. März 2013)

Das weiß ich. Deswegen wäre ich gerne gekommen. 

Vielleicht klappt es ja dann beim nächsten mal...


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. März 2013)

Ist irgendwie schade.
Bisher kommen, bis auf eine Ausnahme, keine neuen Gesichter.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (24. März 2013)

wen das Tyee interessieren sollte

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/5874


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. März 2013)

sieht nach sehr flachem Sitzwinkel aus?


----------



## TOM4 (24. März 2013)

Schaut gut aus und vor allem nach spaaaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (24. März 2013)

Das mit dem Sitzwinkel täuscht.
Wenn der Sattel die gleiche Höhe hat wie der Lenker hat es einen Sitzwinkel von 75°.
So wie ich ihn habe, wird er ganz leicht drunter sein.

Die ersten paar meter versprechen wirklich viel Spaß.
Nächstes Wochenende weiß ich es dann genau...


----------



## Orakel (24. März 2013)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> auch wenn ich seit gestern mit dem Propain Tyee fremd gehe, wäre ich gerne mal zum Pfalz-Treffen gekommen. Aber an dem Wochenende geht es leider nicht.


hattest du nicht auch das N ION16 auf dem Radar


----------



## RCC03-Biker (24. März 2013)

ja, das ION16 hatte ich auch mal überlegt. 
War dann aber auch eine Geld frage. Mit dem ION 16 wäre ich einfach weit über meinem Budget hinausgeschossen.
Dann kam noch das Gusset dazu und bis Mai/Juni kann ich auch nicht warten...


----------



## Düst__ (24. März 2013)

Hier, für die "pfalz-trail-party"...

Wieviel KM....HM....usw. sind denn geplant?

Meine Kondition ist momentan wirklich nicht so toll, ums auf dem punkt zu bringen. Keine kontition  
Bin keine 10km mehr am stück gefahren seit nem halben bis dreiviertel jahr. Meist nur im bikepark unterwegs gewesen. 
Kann man sich trotzdem irgendwie anschliesen...?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. März 2013)

Düst schrieb:


> Hier, für die "pfalz-trail-party"...
> 
> Wieviel KM....HM....usw. sind denn geplant?
> 
> ...



Dun wirst in guter Gesellschaft sein, versprochen!

Es pendelt zwischen 700 und 1.300hm bei 30- 50km.

Die Strecken sind nicht geplant, machen wir nach Lust und Laune.
Das Gebiet ist überschaubar und man kommt mehrmals an der gleichen Kreuzung vorbei.
Man kann ggf. auch alleine zurück, ist alles easy zu finden.

Trau dich!


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. März 2013)

Hier mal 3 Seiten aus der Süddeutschen zu MTB im Pfälzer Wald.
(Kalmit ist auch erwähnt, unser Hausberg)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/reise/mountainbike-tour-im-pfaelzerwald-brettern-nicht-protzen-1.1487407


----------



## zero-bond (25. März 2013)

Liest sich gut! Leider hab ich an dem Wochenende keine Zeit!


----------



## liquidsky (25. März 2013)

PFALZ- TREFFEN 2013:

Wie bereits im Winter angedeutet, soll es 2013 wieder ein Treffen in der Pfalz geben:

* Fr. 19.04.- So 21.04.
* 76835 Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/ 
* Startpunkt je 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus Josef- Meyer- Str. ~10 (gegenÃ¼ber GaststÃ¤tte Kronprinz)
* Unterkunft sucht sich jeder selbst, das Kaff ist klein
* zu Trails o. Ã¤. kann sich ja mal jemand Ã¤uÃern, der schon dabei war
* Gemeinsames Abendessen usw. kÃ¶nnen wir vor Ort noch ausmachen
* easy biken ohne Stress, aber mit vielen flowigen Trails (Trailanteil 80- 90%)
* Protektoren sinnvoll
* schissegal welches Bike man fÃ¤hrt!


Wer dabei ist:
- bitte den Beitrag zitieren
- an Anfang und Ende die Bezeichnung [ quote ] entfernen
- Schriftfarbe âgrÃ¼nâ wÃ¤hlen
- sich mit auf die Liste setzen

1. RedPulli (Fr- So)
2. RockyRider66 (Fr- So)
3. noie95 (sa/so)
4. grosser (Fr- So)
5. liquidsky (Fr)
6.
7.
8.
.

*Wie sieht es aus?
Sind alle Bike wegen des Wetters hinter dem Ofen?
Lasst uns doch einfach eine konditionsfreie Tour fahren.
Der April soll mit gutem Wetter auftrumpfen.

Hier noch mal 2 Videos zum anfÃ¼ttern:






 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwgBu1YuB4s"]Pfalz- Treffen- 2012/ Teil 2.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]





 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwyNCyret98"]Pfalz-Treffen-2012.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]*


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. März 2013)

PFALZ- TREFFEN 2013:

Wie bereits im Winter angedeutet, soll es 2013 wieder ein Treffen in der Pfalz geben:

* Fr. 19.04.- So 21.04.
* 76835 Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/ 
* Startpunkt je 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus Josef- Meyer- Str. ~10 (gegenÃ¼ber GaststÃ¤tte Kronprinz)
* Unterkunft sucht sich jeder selbst, das Kaff ist klein
* zu Trails o. Ã¤. kann sich ja mal jemand Ã¤uÃern, der schon dabei war
* Gemeinsames Abendessen usw. kÃ¶nnen wir vor Ort noch ausmachen
* easy biken ohne Stress, aber mit vielen flowigen Trails (Trailanteil 80- 90%)
* Protektoren sinnvoll
* schissegal welches Bike man fÃ¤hrt!


Wer dabei ist:
- bitte den Beitrag zitieren
- an Anfang und Ende die Bezeichnung [ quote ] entfernen
- Schriftfarbe âgrÃ¼nâ wÃ¤hlen
- sich mit auf die Liste setzen

1. RedPulli (Fr- So)
2. RockyRider66 (Fr- So)
3. noie95 (sa/so)
4. grosser (Fr- So)
5. egoibc (Sa/So) reise Fr nachmittag an
6. liquidsky (Fr)
7.
8.
9.
.

*Wie sieht es aus?
Sind alle Bike wegen des Wetters hinter dem Ofen?
Lasst uns doch einfach eine konditionsfreie Tour fahren.
Der April soll mit gutem Wetter auftrumpfen.

Hier noch mal 2 Videos zum anfÃ¼ttern:





 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwgBu1YuB4s"]Pfalz- Treffen- 2012/ Teil 2.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]





 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwyNCyret98"]Pfalz-Treffen-2012.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]*


Habe mal kurz die Liste auf Vordermann gebracht.

   @egoibc  @liquidsky
So ist es doch richtig?

FÃ¼r alle anderen:
Es sind noch etwa 4 Kollegen dabei die hier nicht draufstehen.
Also keine Angst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (25. März 2013)

PFALZ- TREFFEN 2013:

Wie bereits im Winter angedeutet, soll es 2013 wieder ein Treffen in der Pfalz geben:

* Fr. 19.04.- So 21.04.
* 76835 Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/ 
* Startpunkt je 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus Josef- Meyer- Str. ~10 (gegenüber Gaststätte Kronprinz)
* Unterkunft sucht sich jeder selbst, das Kaff ist klein
* zu Trails o. ä. kann sich ja mal jemand äußern, der schon dabei war
* Gemeinsames Abendessen usw. können wir vor Ort noch ausmachen
* easy biken ohne Stress, aber mit vielen flowigen Trails (Trailanteil 80- 90%)
* Protektoren sinnvoll
* schissegal welches Bike man fährt!


Wer dabei ist:
- bitte den Beitrag zitieren
- an Anfang und Ende die Bezeichnung [ quote ] entfernen
- Schriftfarbe grün wählen
- sich mit auf die Liste setzen

1. RedPulli (Fr- So)
2. RockyRider66 (Fr- So)
3. noie95 (sa/so)
4. grosser (Fr- So)
5. egoibc (Sa/So) reise Fr nachmittag an
6. liquidsky (Fr)
7. prodigy (Fr)
8.
9.
.

*Wie sieht es aus?
Sind alle Bike wegen des Wetters hinter dem Ofen?
Lasst uns doch einfach eine konditionsfreie Tour fahren.
Der April soll mit gutem Wetter auftrumpfen.

Hier noch mal 2 Videos zum anfüttern:





 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwgBu1YuB4s"]Pfalz- Treffen- 2012/ Teil 2.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]





 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwyNCyret98"]Pfalz-Treffen-2012.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]*


----------



## grosser (25. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> PFALZ- TREFFEN 2013:
> 
> Wie bereits im Winter angedeutet, soll es 2013 wieder ein Treffen in der Pfalz geben:
> 
> ...



Hallo Rockyrider66,
Stefan + Kollege werden auch Samstags aufschlagen!

Wer ein Zimmer sucht, ich habe hier ein Einzelzimmer zu 28,00 Euro mit Frühstück bekommen: http://weyher.de/tourismus/volkert/index.html


----------



## grosser (25. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hier mal 3 Seiten aus der Süddeutschen zu MTB im Pfälzer Wald.
> (Kalmit ist auch erwähnt, unser Hausberg)
> 
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/reise/mountainbike-tour-im-pfaelzerwald-brettern-nicht-protzen-1.1487407



Der Artikel ist geil und trifft den Nagel auf dem Kopf! 
Ich liege ja jetzt noch auf dem Boden und krümm mich vor lachen!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. März 2013)

@grosser
Wieviele kommen denn bei dir noch mit?
Ich muss mal langsam durchzählen.....


----------



## uphillking (25. März 2013)

Neue Gabel fürs Rotwild



Die Reba ist sicher nicht schlecht, passt aber optisch nicht so wirklich zum RCC0.3 und ist doch auch recht gewöhnlich.
Eine "Allerweltsgabel" halt. Und der unnötige Remote-Lockout stört mich ebenso.

Mit meinen Manitou Gabeln war ich bisher immer vollstens zufrieden. Mal sehn wie sich die R7 schlägt.


----------



## Alex476 (25. März 2013)

Apropos neue Gabel: Hat wer ne Empfehlung fürs X1 wenn die Talas raus soll?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (25. März 2013)

Alex476 schrieb:


> Apropos neue Gabel: Hat wer ne Empfehlung fürs X1 wenn die Talas raus soll?!



32er 140mm Fox Vanilla RLC
32er 150mm Fox Float RLC
34er 160mm Fox Float RLC
36er 160mm Fox VAN RC2 (mein Favorit)

Mit den RS kenne ich mich nicht so aus, als "Sololuft" und "Coil" sollen die ganz ordentlich arbeiten.


----------



## Alex476 (25. März 2013)

Puh...echt ne 36er 160mm ins X1?!
Die 34er ist schon nicht verkehrt...aber der Preis


----------



## TOM4 (25. März 2013)

Hab mir geraade eine marzocchi 44 micro switch ta gekauft und werd die mal probieren - hat beim ibc test und bei diversen test's in den magazinen sehr gut abgeschnitten


----------



## noie95 (25. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hier mal 3 Seiten aus der Süddeutschen zu MTB im Pfälzer Wald.
> (Kalmit ist auch erwähnt, unser Hausberg)
> 
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/reise/mountainbike-tour-im-pfaelzerwald-brettern-nicht-protzen-1.1487407




guter bericht!

ich hab auch zimmer seit vorgestern. frai mi scho tierisch.

vergiss beim durchzählen arthur net


----------



## Vette08 (25. März 2013)

Alex476 schrieb:


> Apropos neue Gabel: Hat wer ne Empfehlung fürs X1 wenn die Talas raus soll?!





Hab mir nach zwei Luftgabeln eine Lyrik Air auf Coil umgebaut gekauft. Mit U-Turn haste alle Freiheiten beim Federweg! Funzt prima! Performance vor Gewicht


----------



## Alex476 (25. März 2013)

Mh...die Lyrik hatte ich auch im Auge
Wie ist es mit der Revelation?!

Mh...oder diese Saison noch fahren...für nächste gibts eh n Enduro


----------



## Vincy (25. März 2013)

Alex476 schrieb:


> Apropos neue Gabel: Hat wer ne Empfehlung fÃ¼rs X1 wenn die Talas raus soll?!


 
Das Talas-System raus und stattdessen das Float-System reinbauen. Die 2013er Version ist etwas linearer geworden. Der Umbau kostet auch nicht so viel (Teile ca 115â¬).


----------



## Dirk Nennen (26. März 2013)

Alex476 schrieb:


> Apropos neue Gabel: Hat wer ne Empfehlung fürs X1 wenn die Talas raus soll?!



Also wenn du keine Angst vor einem Zentimeter mehr Federweg hast, dann nehm die Lyrik.
Hab die als 160er Solo-Air DH an meinem alten Enduro, und die geht echt gut.
Und super steif mit ner 20er Steckachse. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## luxaltera (26. März 2013)

Hat jemand vielleicht die kombination, 2011er X1 und XT Scheibenbremse?
Wenn ja, welche adapter sind da die richtigen? wuerde mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Trailrider78 (26. März 2013)

Welche Kurbeln kann ich an mein Rotwild E1 verbauen? 2011 Modell Auf den Lager steht Shimano BB SM 71-41.  Hab noch BB30 Kurbeln da, passen aber nicht, oder geht das irgendwie? Wonach muß ich gucken?

Vielen Dank...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2013)

Trailrider78 schrieb:


> Welche Kurbeln kann ich an mein Rotwild E1 verbauen? 2011 Modell Auf den Lager steht Shimano BB SM 71-41.  Hab noch BB30 Kurbeln da, passen aber nicht, oder geht das irgendwie? Wonach muß ich gucken?
> 
> Vielen Dank...



Alles mit durchgehender 24mm Achse.
Shimano Hollowtech II oder RaceFace geht auf jeden Fall.
Bei Truvativ bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die Lager passen.

Wenn du die Kurbeln behalten möchtest schau doch mal nach anderen Lagern? Da sollte doch auch was anderes reinpassen.


----------



## grosser (27. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Alles mit durchgehender 24mm Achse.
> Shimano Hollowtech II oder RaceFace geht auf jeden Fall.
> Bei Truvativ bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die Lager passen.
> 
> Wenn du die Kurbeln behalten möchtest schau doch mal nach anderen Lagern? Da sollte doch auch was anderes reinpassen.



Bei Truvativ/Sram brauchst du ein GXP-Einpresslager BB92!


----------



## Trailrider78 (27. März 2013)

Kann man die Lager ohne weiteres austauschen? wenn ja wie?


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2013)

die werden rausgekloppt.
Es gibt sogar extra austreiber, grosser hat mir mal einen link geschickt, kostet dort um 15,-â¬.

Die neuen werden einfach eingepresst.
Es gibt etwas Werkzeug, braucht man aber nicht zwingend.


----------



## abi_1984 (27. März 2013)

@Trailrider78: Deine BB30 Kurbel kriegst Du aber nicht in das BB92 Tretlagergehäuse Deines E1. Welle ist mit 30mm zu dick und die Abstützbreite ist zu gering. Insofern mußt Du in jedem Fall  ne Kurbel verbauen nach Shimano Hollowtec2 Standard (dann läßt Du das Pressfit Lager einfach drin)oder wie grosser sagte eine GXP kompatible Kurbel (mit entsprechendem GXP Innenlager für BB92). 
Eine Übersicht der Tretlagerstandards findest Du bei Reset in der Rubrik Innenlager.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2013)

PFALZ- TREFFEN 2013:

Wie bereits im Winter angedeutet, soll es 2013 wieder ein Treffen in der Pfalz geben:

* Fr. 19.04.- So 21.04.
* 76835 Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/ 
* Startpunkt je 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus Josef- Meyer- Str. ~10 (gegenÃ¼ber GaststÃ¤tte Kronprinz)
* Unterkunft sucht sich jeder selbst, das Kaff ist klein
* zu Trails o. Ã¤. kann sich ja mal jemand Ã¤uÃern, der schon dabei war
* Gemeinsames Abendessen usw. kÃ¶nnen wir vor Ort noch ausmachen
* easy biken ohne Stress, aber mit vielen flowigen Trails (Trailanteil 80- 90%)
* Protektoren sinnvoll
* schissegal welches Bike man fÃ¤hrt!


Wer dabei ist:
- bitte den Beitrag zitieren
- an Anfang und Ende die Bezeichnung [ quote ] entfernen
- Schriftfarbe âgrÃ¼nâ wÃ¤hlen
- sich mit auf die Liste setzen

1. RedPulli (Fr- So)
2. RockyRider66 (Fr- So)
3. noie95 (sa/so)
4. grosser (Fr- So)
5. egoibc (Sa/So) reise Fr nachmittag an
6. liquidsky (Fr)
7. prodigy (Fr)
8. Kollege 1 von grosser
9. Kollege 2 von grosser
10.basti?
11.schatzi?
12. werner mit kollege?
13. doc?
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
.

*Wie sieht es aus?
Sind alle Bike wegen des Wetters hinter dem Ofen?
Lasst uns doch einfach eine konditionsfreie Tour fahren.
Der April soll mit gutem Wetter auftrumpfen.

Hier noch mal 2 Videos zum anfÃ¼ttern:






 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwgBu1YuB4s"]Pfalz- Treffen- 2012/ Teil 2.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]





 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwyNCyret98"]Pfalz-Treffen-2012.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]*

*Zeitungsartikel: http://www.sueddeutsche.de/reise/mountainbike-tour-im-pfaelzerwald-brettern-nicht-protzen-1.1487407*


----------



## Arthur27 (28. März 2013)

PFALZ- TREFFEN 2013:

Wie bereits im Winter angedeutet, soll es 2013 wieder ein Treffen in der Pfalz geben:

* Fr. 19.04.- So 21.04.
* 76835 Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/ 
* Startpunkt je 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus Josef- Meyer- Str. ~10 (gegenüber Gaststätte Kronprinz)
* Unterkunft sucht sich jeder selbst, das Kaff ist klein
* zu Trails o. ä. kann sich ja mal jemand äußern, der schon dabei war
* Gemeinsames Abendessen usw. können wir vor Ort noch ausmachen
* easy biken ohne Stress, aber mit vielen flowigen Trails (Trailanteil 80- 90%)
* Protektoren sinnvoll
* schissegal welches Bike man fährt!


Wer dabei ist:
- bitte den Beitrag zitieren
- an Anfang und Ende die Bezeichnung [ quote ] entfernen
- Schriftfarbe grün wählen
- sich mit auf die Liste setzen

1. RedPulli (Fr- So)
2. RockyRider66 (Fr- So)
3. noie95 (sa/so)
4. grosser (Fr- So)
5. egoibc (Sa/So) reise Fr nachmittag an
6. liquidsky (Fr)
7. prodigy (Fr)
8. Kollege 1 von grosser
9. Kollege 2 von grosser
10.basti?
11.schatzi?
12. werner mit kollege?
13. doc?
14. Chef #27 ( Sa / So )
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
.

*Wie sieht es aus?
Sind alle Bike wegen des Wetters hinter dem Ofen?
Lasst uns doch einfach eine konditionsfreie Tour fahren.
Der April soll mit gutem Wetter auftrumpfen.

Hier noch mal 2 Videos zum anfüttern:





 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwgBu1YuB4s"]Pfalz- Treffen- 2012/ Teil 2.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]





 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwyNCyret98"]Pfalz-Treffen-2012.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]*

*Zeitungsartikel: http://www.sueddeutsche.de/reise/mountainbike-tour-im-pfaelzerwald-brettern-nicht-protzen-1.1487407*


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2013)

Da kommen ja doch noch ein paar Leute fürs Pfalz- Treffen zusammen, freut mich.
Ich muss leider zugeben, dass ich so gut wie konditionsfrei anreisen werde.
RedPulli geht das auch so.

Euch hoffentlich auch nach dem Winter?

So wie es aussieht, kommen doch schon einige am Freitag an.
Ist jemand schon morgens da?
Ich kann beim Panscher ggf. für 9:00 Uhr ein gemeinsames Frühstück bestellen.
Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## Maledivo (28. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> die werden rausgekloppt.
> Es gibt sogar extra austreiber, grosser hat mir mal einen link geschickt, kostet dort um 15,-.
> 
> Die neuen werden einfach eingepresst.
> Es gibt etwas Werkzeug, braucht man aber nicht zwingend.



Hi Rockyrider66,

könntest mir diesen Link zukommen lassen? Danke. 

Gruß Maledivo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2013)

Schaumal bei cycle-basar nach, oder so ähnlich.
Link habe ich nicht mehr, der kam von grosser.

zur not kannst du auch vorbei kommen.
habe auch ein einpresswerkzeug von redpulli anfertigen lassen.
Dann tauschen wir kurz, dauert nur 10- 15min


----------



## Maledivo (28. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Schaumal bei cycle-basar nach, oder so ähnlich.
> Link habe ich nicht mehr, der kam von grosser.
> 
> zur not kannst du auch vorbei kommen.
> ...



Hi Rockyrider66,

danke für das Angebot. 

Wollte zum Austreiben eigentlich eins von Parktool holen.

Frage zum Einpressen reicht eine Gewindstange mit 2 Unterlegescheiben und 2 Muttern (wie üblich bei Steuersatz verwendet wird)?

Gruß Maledivo


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2013)

Zum Austreiben kostet das Ding bei cycla-basar etwa 15,-â¬, guter Preis.

Zum Einpressen geht zur Not auch deine Konsruktion.
Meine hat allerdings einen 24mm Absatz und so werden beide Lager sofort sauber gefÃ¼hrt.
Ist halt idiotensicherer.


----------



## Maledivo (28. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Zum Austreiben kostet das Ding bei cycla-basar etwa 15,-, guter Preis.
> 
> Zum Einpressen geht zur Not auch deine Konsruktion.
> Meine hat allerdings einen 24mm Absatz und so werden beide Lager sofort sauber geführt.
> Ist halt idiotensicherer.



Hab soeben gesehen, werde mir holen, Danke für Tipp.

Gibt es Unterschiede zwischen XTR und SLX/XT-Pressfit, natürlich bis auf den Preis?

Was mich bisher Gedanken macht, die Gelenklager am Hinterbau, bräuchte man Spezialwerkzeuge? Würde gerne im nächsten Wintermonaten ausbauen und fetten. Hast Du bzw. haben die andere irgendwelche Tipps?

Bis auf beiden habe ich nun alles was ich brauche . Danke.

Morgen gehts wieder auf der Heimstrecke (über Stadtwald nach Boppard und zurück).

Nächsten Jahr würde ich gerne mit nach Weyher mitkommen. Dieses Jahr bin leider verplant.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2013)

Den Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Shimanolagern kenne ich nicht.
Ich hatte die SLX verbaut und sie haben länger gehalten als erwartet.
Die Dichtungen sind prima und besser al bei vielen teuren Herstellern.
Zumal ist mir das Kunststoff angenehmer als Alu.

Ich habe trotzdem jetzt ein FSA- Keramiklager drin.
War halt günstig und Winter.
Wie lange es leben wird muss sich zeigen.

Du kannst nicht mit nach Weyher?
Schade.

Sehen uns bestimmt mal im Stadtwald.


----------



## Maledivo (28. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht mit nach Weyher?
> Schade.



Leider nicht.



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Sehen uns bestimmt mal im Stadtwald.



Bestimmt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (29. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Da kommen ja doch noch ein paar Leute fürs Pfalz- Treffen zusammen, freut mich.
> Ich muss leider zugeben, dass ich so gut wie konditionsfrei anreisen werde.
> RedPulli geht das auch so.
> 
> Euch hoffentlich auch nach dem Winter?



Naja, sagen wir mal so: Ich war dieses Jahr schon in der Pfalz und bin mir absolut sicher, dass die Berge über den Winter aufgeschüttet wurden !
Meine Fresse, war ich nach dem Tag fertig 

Freue mich trotzdem schon tierisch drauf


----------



## liquidsky (29. März 2013)

Bei nem Käffchen am Freitag wär ich dabei, dann sinds nich soo viele neue Gesichter wenn es um 10 Uhr losgeht  : )




RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Da kommen ja doch noch ein paar Leute fürs Pfalz- Treffen zusammen, freut mich.
> Ich muss leider zugeben, dass ich so gut wie konditionsfrei anreisen werde.
> RedPulli geht das auch so.
> 
> ...


----------



## prodigy (29. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, kommen doch schon einige am Freitag an.
> Ist jemand schon morgens da?
> Ich kann beim Panscher ggf. für 9:00 Uhr ein gemeinsames Frühstück bestellen.
> Hat jemand Interesse?



ja, dabei


----------



## noie95 (29. März 2013)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Naja, sagen wir mal so: Ich war dieses Jahr schon in der Pfalz und bin mir absolut sicher, dass die Berge über den Winter aufgeschüttet wurden !
> Meine Fresse, war ich nach dem Tag fertig
> 
> Freue mich trotzdem schon tierisch drauf



geil! aufgeschüttet...
dann gehts länger runter!!! zum hochfahren haben wir ja zeit


----------



## Kordl (29. März 2013)

Tja das PFALZ-Treffen wäre was, aber leider gehts zeitlich nicht.

Bin heuer fast noch net zum Fahren gekommen und gestern das erstemal den Hirsch ausgeführt. Geil wars.

Umstellung auf Flats ist zwar ungewohn aber das mit der Technik wird scho noch. 

Beim Springen fehlt noch die Körperspannung, da ja bei den Klick die Schuhe auf den Pedalen bleiben. 











Tom


----------



## Maledivo (29. März 2013)

Hi Ritter,

war heute wieder im Wald unsicher machen 

2h, weit und breit kein Biker (auch noch nicht mal Reifenspuren auf Schnee), nur 3 Wandergruppen.

Wollte zuerst meine Hausstrecke (Koblenz - Stadtwald - Boppard und zurück) fahren, dann wegen Witterungsbedingt doch die andere Strecke genommen, das war meine erste Hausstrecke 

Die Sonne war ganz kurz da, da wurde sogar 4 Grad warm, ansonsten gleich wieder bei null Grad.

Bin recht sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, demnächst kommen nur neue Kasette (36er statt 34er) und LRS (bin immer noch nicht schlüssig welches ich holen werde - Tricon 1550 vs. ZTR Flow vs. X1600), hat aber noch Zeit . Die MT4 Bremsen werden immer bissiger, bin recht damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Orakel (30. März 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hi Ritter,
> 
> war heute wieder im Wald unsicher machen
> 
> ...


Hei, für die 's was die Tricon kosten (auch im Netz) kannst du dir einen Individuell bei German Lightness fertigen lassen.
ich hab meinen LRsatz von GL bis jetzt nicht bereut


----------



## prodigy (30. März 2013)

wenn Tricon, dann gibts die hier sehr günstig  http://www.rczbikeshop.com

Da habe ich auch öfters bestellt, alles bestens!

SALES on DT SWISS Wheels
DT SWISS 012 Front Wheel XM 1550 Tricon - Disc Centerlock - Axle 15mm White (WXM1550ACIXW010595) = 152.06e instead of 413.43e

DT SWISS 012 Front Wheel XM 1550 Tricon - Disc Centerlock - Axle 10mm White (WXM1550ACGXW010594) = 171.06e instead of 413.43e

DT SWISS 012 Rear Wheel XM 1550 Tricon - Disc Centerlock - Axle 10x135mm White (WXM1550ICCGW10597) = 285.11e in


Ein Satz Tricon 1550 für 437 EUR, da wird ein man bei den einschlägigen Laufradbauern hier im Forum nicht viel bekommen


----------



## Maledivo (30. März 2013)

Hi Orakel, hi Prodigy,

vielleicht muss ich für mein Anliegen ein wenig genauer erläutern.

Ich würde gerne mit leichtere LRS fahren, habe jetzt DT Swiss RC 18 (Rotwild OEM - etwa X1900 anzusiedeln).

Mir reicht eigentlich X1600 völlig, da ich keine größe Sprünge/Drops mache. Hatte noch nie Probleme mit LRS (egal welche) gehabt.

Da ich aber mit Conti 2,4er (X-King hinten und Mountainking II vorne) liebäugele, wäre die Felgen der X1600 zu schmal. Es ist bis zu einer Breite von 2,25 Zoll zulässig bzw. empfohlen.

Ich fahre immer zwischen 2,0 und 2,5 bar Luftdruck. Dann müsste ein breiteres Felgen her. Daher dachte ich an Tricon oder Notubes Flow ZTR. Preislich ein wenig zu hoch für mich. 400  wäre noch im Rahmen.

Jedoch würde ich auch über die 400  Grenze gehen wenn keine gute LRS bis zu diesem Preissegmente befindet.

Oder habt Ihr andere Vorschläge für die bis 400  LRS? Es sollte für 2,4er Reifen zugelassen sein, jedoch im Bereich bis zu 1,6 kg bleiben.

Danke


----------



## Maledivo (30. März 2013)

Wie wäre mit diesem?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k735/a87424/ztr-flow-ex-shimano-xt-26-laufradsatz-schwarz.html

Ich hatte mit XT-Nabe gute Erfahrung gehabt (von meinem Hardtail).

Vergiss es, habe bei Gewicht übersehen, ... Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailinger (30. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir jemand etwas zur Maximalen Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze an einem E1 in L sagen? Ich frag mich, meine 435mm KS Lev passt. Die hab ich eigentlich für einen anderen Rahmen gekauft, der wird aber nicht geliefert, so dass ich jetzt auf den e1 umgesattelt hab. Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## RCC03-Biker (30. März 2013)

da würde ich eher diese Hope Hoops 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/143718-hope-hoops-pro-ii-evo-no-tubes-flow-crest-arch-26-29 

nehmen.

Aber die san natürlich ned in der gesuchten Gewichtsklasse...


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. März 2013)

trailinger schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand etwas zur Maximalen Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze an einem E1 in L sagen? Ich frag mich, meine 435mm KS Lev passt. Die hab ich eigentlich für einen anderen Rahmen gekauft, der wird aber nicht geliefert, so dass ich jetzt auf den e1 umgesattelt hab. Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?




2011 hatte man "freie Fahrt" bis zum Tretlager.
2012 bekamen die Dinger einen Knick, der ist wohl auch von der Rahmengröße abhängig?


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. März 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Wie wäre mit diesem?
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k735/a87424/ztr-flow-ex-shimano-xt-26-laufradsatz-schwarz.html
> 
> ...



Such mal im Netz nach den DT M1600.
Die sind mal im Satz für 199,-- vertickert worden.

Anonsten würde ich sparen und mir was herkömmliches aufbauen.
DT 240S sind für mich die erste Wahl weil sehr variabel.


----------



## Snowman_NA (30. März 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> Hei, für die 's was die Tricon kosten (auch im Netz) kannst du dir einen Individuell bei German Lightness fertigen lassen.
> ich hab meinen LRsatz von GL bis jetzt nicht bereut





hab maledivo auch schon meinen LRS von german lightness (arch ex/king/kong/cx ray) angeboten, da ich ja auf 29" gewechselt bin...

werde ich auch demnächst im bike-markt einstellen, wenn ich mal wieder etwas mehr zeit habe.


----------



## Maledivo (31. März 2013)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> hab maledivo auch schon meinen LRS von german lightness (arch ex/king/kong/cx ray) angeboten, da ich ja auf 29" gewechselt bin...
> 
> werde ich auch demnächst im bike-markt einstellen, wenn ich mal wieder etwas mehr zeit habe.



Jau, hab mich noch nicht entschieden, kannst aber ruhig im Bikemarkt setzen. Dein Angebot ist wirklich gut.


----------



## Maledivo (31. März 2013)

War heute an meiner Hausrunde unterwegs, ein bisserl Schnee war da, nicht die Rede wert 

Endlich gab es ein Biker, ein Canyon-Fahrer hat mich überholt, natürlich hatte ich schon 35 km hinter mir 

Langsam wird Zeit mit der Wärme, ...

Nach 3 1/2 Stunden war meine Füsse schon gefroren, da dürfte ich in die vollverdiente Badewanne legen


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2013)

maledivo,
du solltest mal eine stadtwaldstandardrunde mitfahren.
fischerpfad, funkturm, puff, köba, usw.


----------



## Maledivo (31. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> maledivo,
> du solltest mal eine stadtwaldstandardrunde mitfahren.
> fischerpfad, funkturm, puff, köba, usw.



Wenn ich mal Zeit und Gelegenheit dazu habe, gerne 

Ich gucke sowieso fleissig im Rubrik "Region Koblenz Teil 1"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (1. April 2013)

Möchte diese Woche Donnerstag mit dem Bike zur Arbeit und anschließend noch eine Stadtwaldrunde drehen.
Wenn du Zeit hast, so gegen 16:30.


----------



## Maledivo (1. April 2013)

Leider muss ich bis 17:30 Uhr arbeiten, ...

Ich werde dich schon fragen


----------



## Maledivo (1. April 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Was mich bisher Gedanken macht, die Gelenklager am Hinterbau, bräuchte man Spezialwerkzeuge? Würde gerne im nächsten Wintermonaten ausbauen und fetten.



Habe dieses Thema noch nicht beantwortet bekommt, habt Ihr Idee bzw. Tipps für mich?

Oder sollte man es in der Werkstatt machen lassen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. April 2013)

Brauchst höchstens für das hauptlager das Werkzeug.
Wenn es aber richtig eingestellt ist bekommt man ihn so auseinander und wieder zusammen.


----------



## SimsonS53 (3. April 2013)

Moin ihr Ritter!
Wollte mich mal an dieser Stelle vorstellen.
Seit Anfang letzten Monats auch ein "Wildpfleger" geworden.
Bin ein Bike Kollege von *ernieball73* der auch hier im Forum aktiv ist und auch zu den "Roten-wilden" bekehrt wurde.
Bin 28Jahre alt und habe vor zwei Jahren mit dem biken angefangen.
Bisher habe ich ein GT Avalanche HT von 96 gefahren zu dem hat sich danach ein gebrauchtes Specialized Enduro von 2003 dazugesellt.

Wie viele andere bin ich an meines auch über dem bekannten Dealer "Schaltwerk" aus Cochem gekommen.
Eigentlich wollte ich "nur mal gucken" aber bei dem Angebot konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen.
Es ist mein erstes neues Montainbike, ein *2013er X1* in der *comp* Ausführung.



Das comp Modell war mir lieber, da ich keine Talas Gabel brauche und ob die Shifter nun XT oder SLX sind...
Die Akutelle SLX Kurbel, mit ihrer gebürsteten Optik, finde ich sogar noch schicker als die XT.
Lediglich wollte ich wie an allen meinen Bikes bei Shimano Bremsen bleiben, daher habe ich die Magura MT4 runter geworfen und Shimano Xt mit Resin Belägen verbaut.
Und da mir die Shimano Scheiben von der Optik zu langweilig waren gab es vorne eine 203er und hinten eine 180er Formula Scheibe, zweiteilig mit CNC bearbeiteten Alu Spider.




Mit besten Grüßen, Simme


----------



## grosser (3. April 2013)

Willkommen!
schönes X1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimsonS53 (3. April 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Willkommen!
> schönes X1


Danke ,
gefällt mir auch sehr gut, dieses Antrazit/lila ist mal was anderes.
Bin nur mal gespannt wie gut das matte Finish hält.

Was mir auch noch gefallen hätte, 
wäre die Designvariante vom 650b E1, Alu roh/gebürstet.


----------



## trailblitz (3. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 32er 140mm Fox Vanilla RLC
> 32er 150mm Fox Float RLC
> 34er 160mm Fox Float RLC
> 36er 160mm Fox VAN RC2 (mein Favorit)
> ...



Ich fahr die Sektor coil 2-step (120-150mm) 15mm passt supi zum x1Hinterbau der ja sehr sahnig 
anspricht. Ist steif genug und preislich ne Wucht


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2013)

@SimsonS53
Viel SpaÃ mit dem neuen Bike. Die Entscheidung mit der bremse wirst du nicht bereuen.
Hast Ã¼brigens das richtige Bike fÃ¼r in den PfÃ¤lzer Wald!



Guckst du hier:
PFALZ- TREFFEN 2013:

Wie bereits im Winter angedeutet, soll es 2013 wieder ein Treffen in der Pfalz geben:

* Fr. 19.04.- So 21.04.
* 76835 Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/ 
* Startpunkt je 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus Josef- Meyer- Str. ~10 (gegenÃ¼ber GaststÃ¤tte Kronprinz)
* Unterkunft sucht sich jeder selbst, das Kaff ist klein
* zu Trails o. Ã¤. kann sich ja mal jemand Ã¤uÃern, der schon dabei war
* Gemeinsames Abendessen usw. kÃ¶nnen wir vor Ort noch ausmachen
* easy biken ohne Stress, aber mit vielen flowigen Trails (Trailanteil 80- 90%)
* Protektoren sinnvoll
* schissegal welches Bike man fÃ¤hrt!


Wer dabei ist:
- bitte den Beitrag zitieren
- an Anfang und Ende die Bezeichnung [ quote ] entfernen
- Schriftfarbe âgrÃ¼nâ wÃ¤hlen
- sich mit auf die Liste setzen

1. RedPulli (Fr- So)
2. RockyRider66 (Fr- So)
3. noie95 (sa/so)
4. grosser (Fr- So)
5. egoibc (Sa/So) reise Fr nachmittag an
6. liquidsky (Fr)
7. prodigy (Fr)
8. Kollege 1 von grosser
9. Kollege 2 von grosser
10.basti?
11.schatzi?
12. werner mit kollege?
13. doc?
14. Chef #27 ( Sa / So )
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
.

*Wie sieht es aus?
Sind alle Bike wegen des Wetters hinter dem Ofen?
Lasst uns doch einfach eine konditionsfreie Tour fahren.
Der April soll mit gutem Wetter auftrumpfen.

Hier noch mal 2 Videos zum anfÃ¼ttern:





 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwgBu1YuB4s"]Pfalz- Treffen- 2012/ Teil 2.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]





 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwyNCyret98"]Pfalz-Treffen-2012.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]*

*Zeitungsartikel: http://www.sueddeutsche.de/reise/mountainbike-tour-im-pfaelzerwald-brettern-nicht-protzen-1.1487407*


Zu den Details kÃ¶nnen die anderen was schreiben.
Ich kÃ¼mmer mich in der Zwischenzeit ums Wetter, sieht gut aus.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2013)

.


----------



## SimsonS53 (4. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @_SimsonS53_
> Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike. Die Entscheidung mit der bremse wirst du nicht bereuen.
> Hast übrigens das richtige Bike für in den Pfälzer Wald!
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, 
ich bin auch schon am überlegen aber weiß nicht ob ich das schaffe, 
vor allem ist das ein ganzes WE.
Mal sehen...

Schlage mich derzeit noch mit einer Grippe rum 
und muss für den Black Forest im Mai fit sein.

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2013)

Musst ja nicht das ganze Wochenende, 1- 2Tage sind auch schon was.
Und fit wirst du dabei sicher auch.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. April 2013)

So, langsam rückt unser Pfalz- Treffen 2013 näher.
Ich habe mal kurz durchgezählt, unabhängig wer an welchem Tag dabei ist.

1)	Werner & Kollegen	= 7
2)	grosser & Kollegen	= 3
3)	RedPulli		= 1*
4)	RockyRider66		= 1*
5)	Noei95			= 1
6)	Chef#27		= 1
7)	egoibc			= 1*
8)	liquidsky		= 1
9)	prodigy		= 1*
10)	Basti			= 1
-----------------------------------------------
Summe			= 17 (*= 4x Frühstück freitags)

Ist das so OK?
Oder hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## prodigy (5. April 2013)

update, wie auch per PN an RockyRider mitgeteilt:

1) Werner & Kollegen = 7
2) grosser & Kollegen = 3
3) RedPulli = 1*
4) RockyRider66 = 1*
5) Noei95 = 1
6) Chef#27 = 1
7) egoibc = 1*
8) liquidsky = 1
9) Basti = 1
-----------------------------------------------
Summe = 15 (*= 3x Frühstück freitags)


----------



## SchrottRox (5. April 2013)

Hallo ihr Ritter,

hab mich ja schon lange nicht mehr gemeldet...
Hier tut sich ja mächtig was, die roten Wilden vermehren sich ja offensichtlich wie die Hirsche, ääääh Hasen 

Ich fahre immer noch mit meinem kleinen Rocky durch die Lande. Das R.E1 hab ich auch noch. Mittlerweile ist es ein *richtiges* E1 geworden. Vielleicht sogar das *einzig, echte* E1. Wie ich auf diesen Schwachfug komme?

Seht selbst:

















Damit begleitet mich nun meine Frau auf meinen Trainingsrunden 
Nachteil - das Ding geht ab wie Hölle und ich hab keinerlei Chance irgendwie dranzubleiben...
Sie ist ja lieb und fährt deshalb immer hinter mir, aber trotzdem, das macht mich echt fertig 
Worauf ich fast ein bisschen Stolz bin, das Teil wiegt trotz 11,6 Ah Akku "nur" 19,5 kg. Das Akkutäschchen ist nicht schick, aber ich bin noch auf der Suche...

So, genug! E-Bikes sind ja eigentlich verpöhnt, aber ich dachte mir ich stells mal vor. Man weiß ja nie. Man wird ja nicht jünger...

Dann noch was, wie in meiner Signatur zu sehen...ich täte immer noch ein altes E1 suchen. Darf gerne ohne Hinterbau sein und wegen mir auch verschrammelt. Aber nicht zerdellt oder rissig.
Also wer was hat, oder jemanden kennt der sowas loshaben will, bitte melden.
Vielleicht bin ich dann wieder öfters hier zu finden...

Dann noch was zum Schmunzeln (ein paar mal ist ja auch ein Rotwild zu sehen...):

...vielleicht reicht es zu einem like


----------



## jmr-biking (5. April 2013)

Schickes Enduro-E-Bike, oder wie soll man das nennen? 
Dein Bier-Film ist ja schon fast ein Klassiker. Aber ich hab dich vor ein paar Tagen noch auf einem dritten Programm in so ner Doku mit nem Pfälzer Wein in der Hand gesehen! Das widerspricht sich aber ganz schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (5. April 2013)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Ritter,
> 
> hab mich ja schon lange nicht mehr gemeldet...



Schön wieder was von dir zu hören!
was ist das für ein Antrieb?


----------



## SchrottRox (5. April 2013)

Halloooo

 @jmr-biking: Das war doch kein Pfälzer Wein...
Das war Birnensekt aus hohenlohischen Mouschdbirnen   Wir wissen doch: Der gepflegte Mountainbiker trinkt nach anstrengender Tour immer ein Gläschen Sekt  also ehrlich, glaubhafter hätte ich das nicht rüberbringen können...
Die Sendereihe heißt Fahr mal hin vom SWR-Fernsehen und die Folge war: Frühjahr in Hohenlohe - Raus ins Leben

 @grosser: Das ist ein 8FUN Motor. Der Bausatz kam von ebike-solutions. Hat 250 Watt und mit meinen paar zusätzlichen Wättern geht da richtig was ab am Berg. Die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung lässt sich frei zwischen 12 und 40 km/h einstellen, aber so richtig Leistung gibts eh "nur" bis 35 Sachen  (ich habs natüüüürlich auf 25 begrenzt). Steigungen von 8% komme ich locker mit 26 km/h hoch, bei 12% sind es noch ca. 16 km/h.

Schön mal wieder "bei euch" zu sein. Ist einfach immer sehr nett und angenehm hier


----------



## grosser (5. April 2013)

Danke für die info!


----------



## Orakel (6. April 2013)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Halloooo
> 
> 
> Die Sendereihe heißt Fahr mal hin vom SWR-Fernsehen und die Folge war: Frühjahr in Hohenlohe - Raus ins Leben


hab ich gesehn und gleich im hiesigen Gemüse&Obstladen nen Weinbauerkäse von Geifertshofen gekauft


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. April 2013)

Hey SchrottRox,
habe schon schon einiges von dir gelesen.
Auch danke für deine Tipps zum Monte Crappa, bin aber leider noch immer nicht dort gewesen.

Wie wäre es mit einem gemeinsamen Treffen im Pfälzer Wald?
Blätter einfach mal etwas vor, dann findest du Beiträge in grüner Schrift.

Wird ein konditionsloses lockeres Trialsurfen, also?


----------



## jmr-biking (6. April 2013)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Halloooo
> 
> @jmr-biking: Das war doch kein Pfälzer Wein...
> Das war Birnensekt aus hohenlohischen Mouschdbirnen   Wir wissen doch: Der gepflegte Mountainbiker trinkt nach anstrengender Tour immer ein Gläschen Sekt  also ehrlich, glaubhafter hätte ich das nicht rüberbringen können...
> Die Sendereihe heißt Fahr mal hin vom SWR-Fernsehen und die Folge war: Frühjahr in Hohenlohe - Raus ins Leben



Ich hab die Sendung nicht ganz gesehen, da ich am zappen war. Und plötzlich warst du im Bild.


----------



## SchrottRox (6. April 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:
			
		

> Und plötzlich warst du im Bild.



...und das ohne Vorwarnung 



			
				Orakel schrieb:
			
		

> und gleich im hiesigen Gemüse&Obstladen nen Weinbauerkäse von Geifertshofen gekauft



Ha, dann bist Du ja gar nicht soweit weg von mir



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem gemeinsamen Treffen im Pfälzer Wald?


Das hab ich natürlich schon gesehen und dachte die ganze Zeit dass ich an diesem Wochenende schon weg bin. Nun sehe ich gerade, dass ich erst am Wochenende darauf verplant bin  hmmm, Bock hätte ich eigentlich schon...nun ich glaube, je länger ich mir das überlege werde ich wohl kommen 
Ich werde dann aber erst am Samstag früh anreisen, so zum Frühstück...


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. April 2013)

Das ist doch mal ein Wort!
Bekommst per PM meine Handynummer
Verpassen kann man sich in dem kleinen Kaff nicht


----------



## SchrottRox (6. April 2013)

PFALZ- TREFFEN 2013:

Wie bereits im Winter angedeutet, soll es 2013 wieder ein Treffen in der Pfalz geben:

* Fr. 19.04.- So 21.04.
* 76835 Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/ 
* Startpunkt je 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus Josef- Meyer- Str. ~10 (gegenüber Gaststätte Kronprinz)
* Unterkunft sucht sich jeder selbst, das Kaff ist klein
* zu Trails o. ä. kann sich ja mal jemand äußern, der schon dabei war
* Gemeinsames Abendessen usw. können wir vor Ort noch ausmachen
* easy biken ohne Stress, aber mit vielen flowigen Trails (Trailanteil 80- 90%)
* Protektoren sinnvoll
* schissegal welches Bike man fährt!


Wer dabei ist:
- bitte den Beitrag zitieren
- an Anfang und Ende die Bezeichnung [ quote ] entfernen
- Schriftfarbe grün wählen
- sich mit auf die Liste setzen

1. RedPulli (Fr- So)
2. RockyRider66 (Fr- So)
3. noie95 (sa/so)
4. grosser (Fr- So)
5. egoibc (Sa/So) reise Fr nachmittag an
6. liquidsky (Fr)
7. prodigy (Fr)
8. Kollege 1 von grosser
9. Kollege 2 von grosser
10.basti?
11.schatzi?
12. werner mit kollege?
13. doc?
14. Chef #27 ( Sa / So )
15. SchrottRox (Sa / So)
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
.

*Wie sieht es aus?
Sind alle Bike wegen des Wetters hinter dem Ofen?
Lasst uns doch einfach eine konditionsfreie Tour fahren.
Der April soll mit gutem Wetter auftrumpfen.

Hier noch mal 2 Videos zum anfüttern:





 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwgBu1YuB4s"]Pfalz- Treffen- 2012/ Teil 2.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]





 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwyNCyret98"]Pfalz-Treffen-2012.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]*

*Zeitungsartikel: http://www.sueddeutsche.de/reise/mountainbike-tour-im-pfaelzerwald-brettern-nicht-protzen-1.1487407*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KultFAN (6. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 
vielleicht nicht der passende Thread aber ich probiers trotzdem...
möchte mir nen RED FR aufbauen. 

Vorne eine Totem anstatt die Marzocchi Gabel,die Totem ist glaube ich 2 cm kürzer, was sich auf den Lenkwinkel auswirkt...ist das ratsam? Jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. April 2013)

@KultFAN:
Zu den beiden Gabeln kann ich dir nicht viel sagen.
Finde beide nicht so prall, treffen nicht meinen Anspruch/ Fahrgefühl.

Du solltest aber eher an die Qualität des Federwegs denken, dicht die größe des Federweges macht es.
Zwischen Coil und Luft liegt schon einiges an Qualität.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. April 2013)

@SchrottRox:
mit welchem Bike wirst du in die Pfalz kommen?
Dein Slayer wäre z. B. in guter Gesellschaft!


----------



## grosser (6. April 2013)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> PFALZ- TREFFEN 2013:
> 
> Wie bereits im Winter angedeutet, soll es 2013 wieder ein Treffen in der Pfalz geben:
> 
> ...



das wird ja immer besser!!


----------



## SchrottRox (7. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @SchrottRox:
> mit welchem Bike wirst du in die Pfalz kommen?
> Dein Slayer wäre z. B. in guter Gesellschaft!



Zuerst dachte ich, ich muss das E1 zurückbauen, oder eines meiner RFR´s nehmen...bis ich gesehen habe, dass es ja ein nicht "markengebundenes" Treffen wird. Also nehme ich meinen kleinen Liebling mit


----------



## TOM4 (7. April 2013)

Hallo Ritter,

Hat wer einen tipp bzgl. einschlagen der ahaedkralle für mich?

Ich hab kein werkzeug zuhause und bekomm die kralle nicht wirklich ordentlich hinein!!

Danke tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fruchtmoose (7. April 2013)

-


----------



## TOM4 (7. April 2013)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a8976/werkzeug-a-head-krallen-einschlaghilfe.html



Danke - habs geschafft und damit hab ichs bike nach der verletzungs-/winterpause auch gleich mal frisch gemacht und das beste ich hab mir eine neue gabel gegönnt und bin bereits nach ein paar hofrunden mehr als zufrieden und deshalb extremst geil auf die erste richtige ausfahrt!

Natürlich mit fotos

Sorry für die schlechte qualität - ich habs mitn ipad gemacht - dachte das würde besser fotos machen


----------



## Maledivo (7. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> maledivo,
> du solltest mal eine stadtwaldstandardrunde mitfahren.
> fischerpfad, funkturm, puff, köba, usw.



Hi Rockyrider66,

heute hat der Freund (er ist ein Anfänger und hat vor kurzem mein Hardtail gekauft) kurzfristig abgesagt, so bin alleine durch Stadtwald geradelt.

Natürlich war ich so neugierig auf Euere Standardrunder der Stadtwald, und bin über Fischerpfad zur Mosel gefahren, ... menno Hammer

Da habe ich vollkommen den falschen Bike, Federweg ist schon an der Grenze, obwohl ich gaaaaanz langsam war. Felgen ist zu schmall, Reifen auch, da müssen mindestens einen 2,4er her. Protektor für Beine wäre nicht schlecht. Da ist eher ein Zuhause für E1-Bikes.

Willst mich wohl zum E1-Wechsel veführen!

Die andere Strecken sehen so gleich aus? Etwas weniger wäre schon gut 

Rückweg habe ich Kondertal / Nassheck / Hünenfeld / Stadtwald (viele Trails sind gesperrt, leider) genommen.

Das Wetter war recht Tooooop, endlich muss ich mein Bike nicht putzen


----------



## Bolzer1711 (7. April 2013)

So hallo zusammen,

jetzt melde ich mich auch mal wiederâ¦   war 2 Wochen richtig krank, so hat es mich seit Jahren nicht mehr erwischt und jetzt habe ich laut meiner Ãrztin noch Sportverbotâ¦   so ein shit!!!

Trotzdem hat sich in meinem Fuhrpark etwas verÃ¤ndert, ich einen Downgrade vorgenommen und mir einen 2013er X1-Rahmen zugelegt. Alle anderen Teile sind geblieben, nicht ganz die Gabel ist eine 2013er Float CTD Evolution, hoffe nur es ist nicht eine die nach kurzer Zeit das zeitliche segnet, so schreiben es ja die Bike-Zeitschriften.  Eine Talas braucht man meiner Meinung nach nicht. Auch die Magura MT-6 sind von der RÃ¼ckrufaktion wieder zurÃ¼ck und wieder verbaut.

Meine XTR-Kurbel habe ich nach RÃ¼cksprache mit grosser  ;-)  auf 2-fach (36/22) mit Bash umgebaut. Von Shimano gibt es fÃ¼r die Kurbel leider kein 36er Kettenblatt, musste ein TA Chinook nehmen. Der Schaltgriff ist geblieben, einen 2-fach XT-Umwerfer musste ich aber kaufen. Schalten klappt richtig gut, muss den Umwerfer aber noch korrekt justieren, kann auf dem groÃen Kettenblatt noch nicht alle GÃ¤nge des Ritzels fahren.

Hier ein Bild:




Bin heute eine kleine Runde gefahrenâ¦.    hoffentlich liest nicht meine Ãrztin mitâ¦.   es fÃ¤hrt, wenn man das nach 35 Km sagen kann, richtig gut. Aber wie gesagt, muss noch die richtige Einstellung fÃ¼r Fahrwerk und Schaltung finden, dann wird das ein richtig gutes Jahr.

Wenn jemand das Gewicht interessiert, so wie abgebildet genau 13,0 Kg, mit einer Carbon SattelstÃ¼tze 12,6 Kg....

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe Bolzer


----------



## grosser (7. April 2013)

Hallo Bolzer,
Gute Besserung!
schönes bike 
Ich nehme immer diese 36er KB für 9 und 10fach!
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21739_SLX-Kettenblatt-FC-M665-9-fach-.html

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. April 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hi Rockyrider66,
> 
> heute hat der Freund (er ist ein Anfänger und hat vor kurzem mein Hardtail gekauft) kurzfristig abgesagt, so bin alleine durch Stadtwald geradelt.
> 
> ...



Der Fischerpfad ist doch nicht extra fürs E1?
Eigentlich eher fürs X1?
Ist eigentlich egal, fahr ein paar Mal runter und du wirst Freude haben.

Wenn man es brennen lässt braucht man von den Keuzen bis auf die Straße <3:00, auch mit dem X1.

Die anderen Trails sind ähnlich, aber weniger Klötze im Weg, dafür oft steiler (z. B. am Puff runter).

Wir sollten mal zusammen fahren.


----------



## Maledivo (7. April 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> So hallo zusammen,
> 
> ... jetzt habe ich laut meiner Ärztin noch Sportverbot   so ein shit!!!
> 
> ...



Tolles Bike, die Farbe (grau) gefällt mir richtig gut.

... und sag Deine Ärztin, Bikefahren hilft zur schnelle Genesung, vielleicht schreibt sie demnächst nicht mehr Sportverbot, sondern Bikepflicht 

Gute Besserung


----------



## Orakel (7. April 2013)

@bolzer
Meine MT6 funzt nach dem Tausch 1a, richtig harter Druckpunkt nimmer so schwammig wie davor.
Hoffentlich bleibt das so


----------



## Maledivo (7. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der Fischerpfad ist doch nicht extra fürs E1?
> Eigentlich eher fürs X1?
> Ist eigentlich egal, fahr ein paar Mal runter und du wirst Freude haben.
> 
> ...



Natürlich für E1 . Obwohl bei X1 gäbe 30 mm mehr Federweg, vom Aufbau ist für solche Strecke eher für Enduro besser geeignet, da kann man bedenklos runterbrausen und schön weit springen (falls kein Baum im Wege steht ).

Mit dem gemeinsamen Biken holen wir natürlich nach. Weniger Klötze ist immer gut, sonst muss ich mir demnächst schnell die breiteren Felgen holen.


----------



## Kiefer (7. April 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> So hallo zusammen,
> 
> jetzt melde ich mich auch mal wieder   war 2 Wochen richtig krank, so hat es mich seit Jahren nicht mehr erwischt und jetzt habe ich laut meiner Ärztin noch Sportverbot   so ein shit!!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Bolzer

Schönes Bike, gefällt mir gut !
Viel Spaß damit und gute Besserung, damit du bald wieder richtig Gas geben kannst 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (8. April 2013)

Erst mal allen vielen Dank fÃ¼r die positive Reaktion auf mein neues Bike und den GenesungswÃ¼nschen. Das Radeln gestern hat mir gut getan und wenn das Wetter hÃ¤lt werde ich auch unter der Woche mal in die Pedale treten, aber natÃ¼rlich nicht Ã¼bertreiben.

Das Grau des X1 gefÃ¤llt mir wirklich gut, wusste bei der Bestellung nicht ob der DT Swiss LRS von der Optik passt, aber die weiÃen Speichen machen sich mit dem weiÃen Schriftzug von Rotwild und Fox richtig gut.

Mein Bikekollege hat gestern gemeint, ohne dass ich ihm die Geometriedaten gesagt habe, dein Lenkwinkel ist aber flacher geworden. Scheinbar sieht man den 1 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel, bin wirklich gespannt ob man das im Fahrverhalten bergauf wie bergab merktâ¦.auf ebener Strecke rollt das X1 wie das X2.
Das X1 ist jetzt ein Enduro âlightâ   ;-)   die 150 mm Federweg waren fÃ¼r mich schon am X2 vÃ¶llig ausreichend, daher habe ich auch das X1 und nicht das E1 genommen. Die MÃ¶glichkeiten des X2 habe ich letztes Jahr nicht ausgereizt, ich bremse lieber bevor ich auf der Schnauze liegeâ¦..   durch das X2 bin ich aber abfahrtstechnisch um Welten schneller geworden und es macht auch richtig SpaÃ auf kleine âKlÃ¶tzeâ draufzuhalten und diese als Absprungschanze zu nutzen.

  @grosser
Das SLX-Kettenblatt hast du mir ja am Telefon empfohlen, ich habe es auch gesehen, nur meine FC-M 970 erscheint nicht in der KompatibilitÃ¤tsliste und da habe ich es mir nicht getraut zu bestellen. Im Internet habe ich dann einige Umbauten gefunden, alle mit dem TA-Kettenblattâ¦.

  @Orakel
Nach 35 km kann ich noch keine Aussage Ã¼ber die Funktion der MT-6 treffen, habe aber das GefÃ¼hl, dass sie eingebremst werden mussâ¦  anfangs dachte ich da ist ja keine Bremskraft, nach dem ich 3-4mal richtig dran gezogen habe wurde sie immer besser.


----------



## monschau (9. April 2013)

Bei den 29er bin ich nicht erfolgreich gewesen........


Hallo,

gibt es die beiden "neuen" 29er schon irgendwo in freier Wildbahn 
und eventuell auch schon Erfahrungen etc.?


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2013)

Hey jungs,

mal das Wetter fürs Pfalz- Treffen beobachtet?
Wow, wenn das so klappt gibt es Durst!


----------



## Orakel (9. April 2013)

monschau schrieb:


> Bei den 29er bin ich nicht erfolgreich gewesen........
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


blättere mal ein paar seiten vor, da müsste jemand sein 29HT vorgestellt haben


----------



## monschau (9. April 2013)

Danke Dir. Ich meine aber die FS Versionen, also
Fullies.


----------



## G_Radelt (9. April 2013)

Habe das C1 FS zwischen den Jahren gefahren und einen recht langen Bericht verfasst. 

So, nun will ich euch mal erzählen, wie die Fahrt mit dem Rotwild 29er gelaufen ist und ob ich das Ding kaufen will. 

Um es allen 29er-Hassern wie bspw Michael ;-p vorweg zu nehmen: Ja, das Ding ist ein verdammt großes Rad und man merkt schon beim Aufsitzen, dass es ein Trumm ist. Ja, man kann nicht einfach mal das Vorderrad lupfen, weil es einfach ein viel längeres Rad ist und dadurch einige Dinge viel schwerer sind, als mit der althergebrachten Laufradgröße.
Aber nein, es ist nicht hässlich. Zumindest nicht mehr als ein S oder XL Rahmen mit 26 Zoll. Und es ist auch nicht total schwerfällig. Und schwerer ist es auch nicht wirklich. Das Rotwild sollte nicht mehr als 13 kg haben (eher 12 kg), auch wenn ich meiner Waage nicht aufs Gramm traue. 
Aber richtig ist auch, dass ich als kleinerer Fahrer oder viel mehr noch leichterer, was Beides definitiv nicht auf mich zutrifft, eher auf 26er setzen würde. Die Vorteile sind sicher am stärksten, wenn man selbst ein "paar Zoll mehr hat" als der Standard.

Es gibt für mein Gefühl Einiges, was das 29er besser kann. Es ist bergauf einfach sau schnell. Auf dem Rotwild C1 ist eine Zweifachkurbel 38-24 mit 11-36er Kassette drauf, was locker ausreicht, um überall rauf zu kommen. Und es zieht damit richtig schnell bergan. Es hat mich bezüglich der Traktion wirklich umgehauen. Das ist übrigens aus meiner Sicht der absolut deutlichste Vorteil des 29er. Traktion ohne Ende!!! Das Rotwild Testbike hatte Rocket Ron vorne und Racing Ralph hinten aufgezogen und schob durch Matsch, Laub und Schlamm ohne auch nur im geringsten durchzudrehen. Wären ein Nobby Nic oder Mountain King drauf gewesen, hätte man diesen Vorteil sicher noch deutlicher gemerkt, weil die eh um Welten besser Traktion aufbauen. Wer einmal von Race-Schlappen auf so einen Reifen umgestiegen ist, der weiß, wovon ich rede. Bergab dass gleiche Spiel. Grip ohne Ende.
Und, jetzt kommen wieder die bekannten Vorteile: Das Rad bügelt einfach Alles weg. Wurzeln, Spurrillen, Steine, Pfützen und was sonst noch so in den Weg kommt, werden ignoriert. Ich hatte wirklich ein kleines Panzergefühl im positiven Sinn. Denn unhandlich fand ich das Rad nicht. Aber es reagierte viel weniger auf den Untergrund und fuhr sich unaufgeregt. Wo mein 26er mit Nobby Nic nach Grip und ich nach einer Linie gesucht hätte, fragte das C1 nicht, wo es lang gehen sollte, sondern fuhr einfach. Die viel beschriebene 29er-Fahrstabilität empfand ich nicht so deutlich spürbar, dafür aber eben die überragende Traktion und "gelassene" Fahrweise.

Beim Fahrwerk kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich ja keine Erfahrung mit Fullies habe. Aber dieses CTD System ist simpel bedienbar und funktioniert. Warum sich viele Leute gegen den Lenkerhebel sträuben, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Bei jeder Verstellung habe ich mir wenigstens eine Remote-Möglichkeit für vorne gewünscht. Gerade mit langen Handschuhen, die ich an hatte, fand ich es nervig, nach dem Hebel zu fummeln. Außerdem muss man sich merken, welche Einstellung wo ist (War der Lockout jetzt links oder rechts?). Klar hat man das bei seinem eigenen Rad fix automatisch im Kopf, aber mit dem Lenkerhebel zieht man dran und gut isses. Was soll also das Genöhle, man brauche so einen Hebel nicht?! Keine Ahnung!
Auf den ersten Eindruck hätte das Rotwild noch härter abgestimmt sein können. Nach der ersten lockeren Abfahrt waren die Gummies an Gabel und Dämpfer schon am Anschlag. Aber ich habe da wirklich keine Erfahrung mit. Die Reifen hatten relativ wenig Druck, was schon recht viel Federung gebracht hat.

Das Rotwild C1 FS 29 ist von der Geometrie her genau meine Kragenweite! Auch mit leicht abgesenktem Sattel im Wald für die gemäßigten Trailfahrten, konnte ich super bergauf treten. Die Hinterbaustreben sind schön schmal, sodass ich nie "angeeckt" bin. Auch bei den ewigen Versuchen eines der Pedale einzuklicken (weil das linke viel zu fest eingestellt war) gab es nie Kontakt.
Die Lenkerbreite 680mm ist prima aber ich würde kleine Barends montieren. Ich habe sie definitiv vermisst. Und die Ergon GA1 Griffe sind für mich nix. Viel zu dünn. Schon während der Tour hatte ich Irritationen in den Handflächen. Außerdem waren für meine Hände die Schalthebel besch... montiert, nämlich viel zu weit innen. Aber bei den Matchmaker Hebeln waren sie auch ganz nach innen geschoben, eine Korrektur also nur eine Sache von Minuten. Die Shimano XT Bremse war auch wirklich gut. Allerdings würde ich eine 200er Scheibe vorne nehmen, denn ich fand die 180er nicht bissig genug. Vielleicht hätten es auch andere Bremsbeläge getan.

Die große Frage: Kaufe ich nun ein 29er und vielleicht sogar das Rotwild C1? Ich habe mich noch nicht entschieden! Aus meiner Sicht hat das 26er weiterhin seinen Reiz. Dass ich "nach der Probefahrt nie wieder ein 26er fahren will" war eine falsche Einschätzung des Bike-Shops, bei dem ich das C1 ausgeliehen habe. Das Bike ist wirklich cool und zu meinen "begrenzten Fähigkeiten" passt das 29er wirklich gut. Es nimmt mir viel von der Unsicherheit bergab, denn es bügelt eben alles platt und der mega Grip macht es mir zusätzlich leichter. Und die Größe des Rads stört mich nicht die Bohne, sondern passt wie maßgeschneidert. Klar, 26er sind wendiger und man kann viel leichter das Bike versetzen, hoppen etc. Wer aber keine Treppen hoch springen kann, sondern sie runter bügeln muss... für den ist ein 29er seeeehr interessant. Und ich spiele noch wesentlich mehr mit dem Gedanken eines zu kaufen, als vor der Probefahrt. Das Rotwild ist ein heißes Gerät und kommt in die engere Wahl. Um so mehr muss ich den "Kurs checken" und schauen, welche anderen Alternativen es noch gibt. Ab sofort ist nur noch "das Bessere der Feind des Guten", denn das C1 ist verdammt gut und hat schon mal einen fetten Stein im Brett. Weitere Erkenntnis: Ein 29er ist für mich "die logische, sichere und vernünftige Wahl". Und ich bin ja eher der "konservative und auf Sicherheit bedachte" Typ.
Vom "weichen Rahmen", den das MTB-Magazin im April-Heft gemessen hat, habe ich nichts bemerkt. Das ist aber eher auch ein Wert, der die Kurvenlage beeinflusst und um das zu spüren, waren es einfach die falschen Bedingungen bei meiner Probefahrt (kalt und matschig). Obendrein bin ich bergab eher eine totale Pfeife und hab das Bike daher nicht gefordert. Vielleicht hätte man es an anderer Stelle gemerkt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2013)

Schöner Bericht!

Mein Eindruck:
Dein Hauptaugenmerk liegt im bergauf und gemäßigten Trail.


Ich könnte dir jetzt was von noch einer Probefahrt und trägeren Laufrädern usw. erzählen, würde dich aber nur unnötig verunsichern.
Rotwildfahrwerke sind in den letzten Jahren immer super gewesen, hier wird es sicher keine Ausnahme geben.

Da die 26er in der Federwegsklasse ohnehin aussterben werden, nimm dir das 29er und "Ride fine".


----------



## SchrottRox (9. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hey jungs,
> 
> mal das Wetter fürs Pfalz- Treffen beobachtet?
> Wow, wenn das so klappt gibt es Durst!



...na aber das hoffe ich doch stark 

Ich bin doch Schönwetterfahrer - hatte genug Regen beim Sardiniencross


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2013)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ....hatte genug Regen beim Sardiniencross



Diese Jahr schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (9. April 2013)

Ja, schon im Februar...
Drei Wochen vor der Buchung sah das Wetter auch gar nicht so schlecht aus, aber dann schneite und regnete es 
Bissl Sonne gabs schon auch, aber es war halt noch saukalt.

Da ist mein Kurzfilm dazu:


----------



## Pepito (9. April 2013)

Servus, netter Film, macht Laune  .....in 3 Wochen bin ich auch für 2 Wochen auf der Insel


----------



## SchrottRox (10. April 2013)

Pepito schrieb:


> Servus, netter Film, macht Laune  .....in 3 Wochen bin ich auch für 2 Wochen auf der Insel



Wow, da haste bestimmt bestes Radelwetter! Und zwei Wochen....Mann, mann, mann - soviel Zeit wenn wir gehabt hätten, dann wären wir komplett von Süd nach Ost geradelt


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2013)

na bist du ja fit schrottrox.
gedenke in der pfalz an die zuhausegebliebenden


----------



## SchrottRox (10. April 2013)

Ha! Mit dem Fit, daaaaas täuscht - gugg doch den Bierfilm an 
Also bei mir (uns) steht immer der Spass an erster Stelle  die Fitness ist eher kein Thema. Ich glaube Touren wo wir den ganzen Tag brauchen, fahren andere in weniger als der Hälfte der Zeit.

Unsere Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit betrug übrigens zwischen 5,4 und 8,3 km/h, obwohl ich "ganz schön Druck" gemacht habe


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2013)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Ha! Mit dem Fit, daaaaas täuscht - gugg doch den Bierfilm an
> Also bei mir (uns) steht immer der Spass an erster Stelle  die Fitness ist eher kein Thema. Ich glaube Touren wo wir den ganzen Tag brauchen, fahren andere in weniger als der Hälfte der Zeit.
> 
> Unsere Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit betrug übrigens zwischen 5,4 und 8,3 km/h, obwohl ich "ganz schön Druck" gemacht habe



Das passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (10. April 2013)

Warum beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass es sehr lustig wird im PW!


----------



## SchrottRox (10. April 2013)

...und sollen wir wirklich radeln?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2013)

Heilwein für alle!


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. April 2013)

Hallo,

hier noch eine kurze Info zum Pfalz- Treffen:

Ich werde am Freitag den 19. April gegen 9:00 Uhr mit RedPulli in Weyher eintrudeln und im Gasthaus âZum LÃ¶wenâ frÃ¼hstÃ¼cken. Wir Ã¼bernachten auch hier.

Ab 10:00 treffen wir uns dann am Parkplatz um langsam aufzubrechen.

Am spÃ¤ten Nachmittag lÃ¶schen wir meist unseren Weindurst beim Weingut Kaufmann- Ziegler im Innenhof.

Die Zeremonie wird auch an den anderen Tagen so ablaufen.
Diejenigen, die nicht direkt am Freitag dort sind, kÃ¶nnen uns so besser finden.

Wer mir eine PM schickt, dem sende ich kurz meine Handynummer.

Um das FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck fÃ¼r Freitagsanreisende kÃ¼mmere ich mich in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen.
Melde mich dazu noch Mal.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. April 2013)

*FRÃHSTÃCK am Freitag 09:00 Uhr:*
Es ist mÃ¶glich, freitags ab 09:00 Uhr in der GaststÃ¤tte âZum LÃ¶wenâ zu frÃ¼hstÃ¼cken, kostet 5,-â¬.
Bei schÃ¶nem Wetter wird gegenÃ¼ber im Hof des Weingutes âKaufmann- Zieglerâ angerichtet.

Bisher habe ich fÃ¼r Freitag eingeplant:
1.	RedPulli
2.	RockyRider66
3.	grosser
4.	liquidsky
5.	Kai78



*WOHNSCHLAFFURZBUSPENNER:*
Die Leute mit Wohnschlaffurzbus kommen wohl erst am Samstag dazu und kÃ¶nnen auf einem GrundstÃ¼ck des Weingutes parken/ Ã¼bernachten. Wo das genau ist zeigt man uns vor Ort. FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck ist fÃ¼r diejenigen auch mÃ¶glich:

FÃ¼r den Samstag & Sonntag sind das bis jetzt:
1.	schrottrox



Sollte ich jemanden vergessen haben, bitte bescheid geben.


Und hier noch ein Foto vom Innenhof des Weingutes:


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. April 2013)

UPDATE 1.1
*FRÃHSTÃCK am Freitag 09:00 Uhr:*
Es ist mÃ¶glich, freitags ab 09:00 Uhr in der GaststÃ¤tte âZum LÃ¶wenâ zu frÃ¼hstÃ¼cken, kostet 5,-â¬.
Bei schÃ¶nem Wetter wird gegenÃ¼ber im Hof des Weingutes âKaufmann- Zieglerâ angerichtet.

Bisher habe ich fÃ¼r Freitag eingeplant:
1.	RedPulli
2.	RockyRider66
3.	grosser
4.	liquidsky
5.	Kai78
6.     egobic



*WOHNSCHLAFFURZBUSPENNER:*
Die Leute mit Wohnschlaffurzbus kommen wohl erst am Samstag dazu und kÃ¶nnen auf einem GrundstÃ¼ck des Weingutes parken/ Ã¼bernachten. Wo das genau ist zeigt man uns vor Ort. FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck ist fÃ¼r diejenigen auch mÃ¶glich:

FÃ¼r den Samstag & Sonntag sind das bis jetzt:
1.	schrottrox
2.     egobic



Sollte ich jemanden vergessen haben, bitte bescheid geben.


Und hier noch ein Foto vom Innenhof des Weingutes:


----------



## SchrottRox (13. April 2013)

...das sieht ja mehr wie ein Fahrradladen aus 

Mann, aber wenn das Wetter so weitermacht, dann wirds gigantisch


----------



## hhninja81 (13. April 2013)

Moin die Herren

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich bin bei ebay über diese Trikot gestolpert, leider ist es dort nicht in meiner Größe. Hat von eich jemand einen Tipp, wo ich das kaufen kann? 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## hotchili001 (13. April 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren
> 
> ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich bin bei ebay über diese Trikot gestolpert, leider ist es dort nicht in meiner Größe. Hat von eich jemand einen Tipp, wo ich das kaufen kann?
> 
> Gruß Marcus


 

*Hallo Marcus,*

*normaler weise kannst du das Trikot garnicht kaufen!!!*
*Wir haben das für uns extra anfertigen lassen! (mit Genehmigung von Rotwild!)*

*Dieses Trikot ist optisch passend zu den R.R2 Modellen 2011!*
*Es gibt davon nur 10 Stück!*
*Welche Größe brauchst du,eventuell könnte ich dir eins verkaufen?!*

*Gruß   Kay*


----------



## hotchili001 (13. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (13. April 2013)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Hallo Marcus,*
> 
> *normaler weise kannst du das Trikot garnicht kaufen!!!*
> *Wir haben das für uns extra anfertigen lassen! (mit Genehmigung von Rotwild!)*
> ...



Hallo Kay

das Trikot ist ein Traum und würde super zu meinem Bike passen... Ich brauche leider XXL falls es das nicht gibt muss ich weiter abnehmen und das XL in der Bucht ersteigern





Gruß


----------



## hotchili001 (13. April 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hallo Kay
> 
> das Trikot ist ein Traum und würde super zu meinem Bike passen... Ich brauche leider XXL falls es das nicht gibt muss ich weiter abnehmen und das XL in der Bucht ersteigern
> 
> ...


 

*Hallo Marcus,*

*es gibt noch 1 neues  XXL-Trikot! *


----------



## hhninja81 (13. April 2013)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Hallo Marcus,*
> 
> *es gibt noch 1 neues  XXL-Trikot! *



Gibt es für mich die Möglichkeit das käuflich zu erwerben?


----------



## hotchili001 (13. April 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Gibt es für mich die Möglichkeit das käuflich zu erwerben?


 Hi


----------



## fruchtmoose (15. April 2013)

-


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2013)

73


----------



## fruchtmoose (15. April 2013)

-


----------



## MJK (15. April 2013)

Hallo Rotwild Biker,

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich hier richtig bin. Aber eine offizielles Forum für Rotwild gibts hier ja nicht (?). Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen...

Bin selber kein Rotwild Besitzer, aber ein Bekannten ist stolzer Besitzer eines R.CC 03 von 2007. Dabei ist mitlerweile die (untere) Dämpferachse etwas verschließen. Für die, die sich damit auskennen: Teil No 15 des Rear Shock Bearing Kit 3 der alten Version (Three piece axle).

Leider kann Rotwild diese Achse nicht mehr liefern, sondern bietet als Lösung an, die komplette Dämpferaufhängung auf die neue Version umzubauen (Two piece axle). Ist natürlich schon ziemlich teuer. Erst recht, wenn man bedenkt, dass nur die Achse kaputt ist. Finde es auch eher befremdlich, dass Rotwild nach ein paar Jahren keine Ersatzteile für Verschleißteile liefern kann.

Daher die Frage: Hat jemand noch eine neue Achse der alten Version im Keller liegen die er nicht mehr braucht?
Oder kann mir jemand einen Tipp (oder mehrer Tipps) geben wo man die Achse eventuell bekommen könnte?

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten!


----------



## fruchtmoose (15. April 2013)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. April 2013)

Gestern bin ich die erste Tour >100km mit vielen, schnellen Trails auf meinem E1 gefahren und es war einfach nur 
Ich glaub das arme Touren-Fully (RFC 0.3) wird so schnell nicht mehr das Sonnenlicht erblicken, so leicht es auch sein mag


----------



## MJK (16. April 2013)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Hallo MJK,
> 
> ich kenne das gesuchte Bauteil nicht, falls die Achse aber nicht allzu kompliziert aufgebaut ist könnte dir evtl. ein metallverarbeitender Betieb weiterhelfen.
> 
> Einfach mal die Achse einpacken und ab damit zum örtlichen Dreher, vielleicht kann der eine passende Achse fertigen und ihr erspart euch weiteres - nur als Idee..



Ja, das ist die Backup-Lösung. Ich hatte aber die (wenn auch geringe) Hoffnung hier weiter zu kommen


----------



## keller79 (16. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
habe mir nun ein R.X1 aus 2011 mit Fox RP2 aufgebaut. 

Frage in die Runde: Wie habt Ihr den Dämpfer abgestimmt?

Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 95kg und experimentiere mit 160 bis 180 psi.

Danke für Antworten,

Florian


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. April 2013)

keller79 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> habe mir nun ein R.X1 aus 2011 mit Fox RP2 aufgebaut.
> 
> Frage in die Runde: Wie habt Ihr den Dämpfer abgestimmt?
> ...



Halte für für wenig.
Falls sich die Kinematik nicht grundlegend geändert hat, dann werden es > 200psi.
Einfach den sag im Sitzen auf 25- 30% einstellen (ich tendiere eher zu 30%)

Zugstufe dürft dann knapp 1/2 geöffnet sein, von ganz zu, also gaaaaanz langsaaaaam.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. April 2013)

*Findet sich noch jemand fürs Pfalz- Treffen 2013 am kommenden Wochenende????

UND:
Hat ein Teilnehmer eine GoPro oder Co.??*


----------



## luxaltera (17. April 2013)

Ich wiege fahrfertig 78 und fahre 200 psi aufm 2011er x1 
Allerdings mit großer Druckkammer am RP2..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keller79 (17. April 2013)

Danke für die Amtworten. Nutzt ihr den Federweg auch aus?


----------



## heizer1980 (17. April 2013)

Pfalz geht bei mir leider noch nicht.
Ich hab erstmal nur Asphalt Freigabe vom Arzt. Das kleine Knöchelchen will nicht zusammen wachsen. Naja, zumindest kann ich anfangen Kondition aufzubauen und meinen Popo wieder abzuhärten. Zweite Juli Woche steht ein AlpenX an.
Vor lauter Frust habe ich mir erstmal eine Van Fit RC2 bestellt  hoffe die kommt am Freitag.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. April 2013)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> ........ und meinen Popo wieder abzuhärten. .....



Das soll in Köln besonders gut klappen.
Gute besserung und viel Spaß mit der neuen gabel.


----------



## heizer1980 (17. April 2013)

Danke

Edit: War ein top Angebot, konnte ich mir einfach nicht entgehen lassen. Auch wenn ich erstmal nichts damit machen kann.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (17. April 2013)

keller79 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> habe mir nun ein R.X1 aus 2011 mit Fox RP2 aufgebaut.
> 
> Frage in die Runde: Wie habt Ihr den Dämpfer abgestimmt?
> ...



Fahre mein X2 und auch jetzt das X1 bei 85 Kg Gewicht (fahrfertig mit Rucksack etc.) mit knapp über 190 PSI...   das ergibt dann ca. 25% SAG. Beim X2 habe ich bis auf die letzten 2-3 mm die komplette Kolbenstange als Federweg genutzt. 

Mein neues X1 habe ich leider noch auf keinem Trail bzw. keiner ruppigen Abfahrt bewegt, bin dieses Jahr erst am Trainingsanfang....


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. April 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> .......mein neues X1 habe ich leider noch auf keinem Trail bzw. keiner ruppigen Abfahrt bewegt, bin dieses Jahr erst am Trainingsanfang....



Dann bist du am kommenden Wochenende beim konditionsfreien Pfalz- Treffen genau richtig!!!


----------



## luxaltera (17. April 2013)

Ich nutze den federweg voll aus und habe ca 20% sag bei 200psi. Fähre allerdings auch kleine Sprünge und Drops mit dem x1 deswegen hab ich's gern etwas straffer.
Vor dem Push Tuning des Dämpfers hatte ich 170psi. Da war der noch nicht so fluffig wie jetzt.


----------



## luxaltera (17. April 2013)

Pfalz treffen klingt echt gut. Leider aus Berlin ohne Auto... Etwas zu weit für ne Zugfahrt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. April 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Pfalz treffen klingt echt gut. Leider aus Berlin ohne Auto... Etwas zu weit für ne Zugfahrt.



Es lohnt sich!
Überleg es dir.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (17. April 2013)

Hey RockyRider, bin nach 3 monatiger Pause gestern zum zweiten Mal dieses Jahr unsere kleine Hausstrecke gefahren, die hat gerade mal 48 Km/510 Hm, danach war ich ganz schÃ¶n platt und heute habe ich schwere Beine. Ich weiÃ bei euch geht es gemÃ¼tlich zu (wie bei uns auch), aber eine gewisse Fitness mÃ¶chte ich schon mitbringen, das ist mein eigener Anspruchâ¦..    die habe ich noch nicht!!!

Bin aber trotzdem die ganze Zeit am Ãberlegen ob ich kurzfristig am Sonntag einfach zum Parkplatz komme. Bei der Pfalzrund kÃ¶nnte ich schÃ¶n die neue Gabel einfahrenâ¦   habe mir letztes Jahr eure Videos/Bilder angesehen, da ist schon was geboten   ;-)

Die Tendenz ist aber eher nicht, aber Danke fÃ¼r die persÃ¶nliche Einladung  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (17. April 2013)

Mensch Bolzer 1711,

setz dich in dein Auto und komm in die Pfalz!

Selbst wenn es dir zuviel werden sollte, alles kein Problem.
Das Gebiet ist sehr übersichtlich, man hat immer die Möglichkeit durchs tal alleine zurück zu fahren. Das haben schon andere gemacht.
Ist einfach zu finden.

Außerdem ist der Sonntag als Abreisetag meist ohnehin nicht mehr so lang.


----------



## SchrottRox (17. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *Findet sich noch jemand fürs Pfalz- Treffen 2013 am kommenden Wochenende????
> 
> UND:
> Hat ein Teilnehmer eine GoPro oder Co.??*



Jo, nehm ich mit 

Hoffe Du hast noch ein gutes Wort beim Wettergott eingelegt, wollte eigentlich das kurze Beikleid tragen


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. April 2013)

Für das Frühstück an den einzelnen Tagen ist gesorgt, habe eben Bestätigung bekommen.
Das mit dem Wetter geht doch in ordnung. Nicht sooo warm, aber dafür kein Regen.


----------



## grosser (17. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Für das Frühstück an den einzelnen Tagen ist gesorgt, habe eben Bestätigung bekommen.
> Das mit dem Wetter geht doch in ordnung. Nicht sooo warm, aber dafür kein Regen.



Für mich nur Frühstück am Freitag!
Sonst muss ich 2x Frühstücken und ihr habt bergauf keine Change!


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. April 2013)

*es wird gegessen was auf den Tisch kommt!*
(habe ich geschnallt, ist alles richtig so)


----------



## grosser (17. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *es wird gegessen was auf den Tisch kommt!*
> (habe ich geschnallt, ist alles richtig so)



Ja, Papa! 
(so züchtet man übergewichtige Kinder, die nicht mehr den Berg hinauf kommen)

Könntest ja mal DirtyTrack fragen ob er uns seinen Syntace-Laufradsatz fürs Wochenende leiht???


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. April 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> .....Könntest ja mal DirtyTrack fragen ob er uns seinen Syntace-Laufradsatz fürs Wochenende leiht???



Au ja!
Ich nudel ihm das Ding hier mal ordentlich durch, aber mit dem Arschh im Sattel:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwyNCyret98"]Pfalz-Treffen-2012.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]

Vielleicht kommt er ja selbst mal vorbei?
Frag ihn doch mal?


----------



## Markusdr (17. April 2013)

Moin,

ich muss bei meinem C1 mal die Bremsbeläge hinten tauschen. Schaff ich das mit zwei linken Händen? Gibts da ne gute Anleitung zu? Das sind die F03C

Danke


----------



## heizer1980 (17. April 2013)

Ist ganz einfach.

1 Den Bremssattel vom Hinterbau abnehmen. 
2 Sicherungsspilint/Sicherungsschraube der Beläge abschrauben.
3 alte Beläge entfernen
4 Bremssattel saubermachen (Bremsstaub)
5 Bremskolben zurückdrücken (achtung die neuen sind keramische Kolben, nicht mit Metallwerkzeug dran gehen, nimm lieben einen Reifenheber aus Kunststoff)
6 neue Belägen einsetzen (darauf achten, dass du links und rechts bei den Belägen und dem Halte-Clipp nicht vertauschst)
7 Sicherungsschraube wieder rein
8 Bremssattel wieder montieren und ausrichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (17. April 2013)

Lass mich raten, vorher da rad rausnehmen =)?


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. April 2013)

Drück die Kolben am besten auseinander solange der alte belag noch drin ist.
Dann bleibt bleiben die Kolben auch ganz.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. April 2013)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, vorher da rad rausnehmen =)?



nein, das ist ja gerade der trick!


----------



## Markusdr (17. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> nein, das ist ja gerade der trick!



meinst Du das ernst?


----------



## heizer1980 (17. April 2013)

ja, tut er.
Deswegen nimmst du ja den Sattel runter


----------



## Markusdr (17. April 2013)

Witzig, ich verstehe. Ich bin gespannt ob ich das hinbekomme =). Ich mach das dann mal wie beschrieben =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (17. April 2013)

Wird kein Problem sein, dauert nicht länger als 5 Minuten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. April 2013)

heizer, warum sattel runter?
ist da so wenig platz?
Ich habe bisher einfach das rad ausgebaut und kam an alles dran.


----------



## heizer1980 (17. April 2013)

Ich nehm lieber den Bremssattel runter, finde es geht schneller und angenehmer als das Rad aus und wieder einzubauen. Ich will mir dann einfach nur das Spielchen hinden mit der Kette sparen.


----------



## heizer1980 (17. April 2013)

@ Rocky

Sollte ich bei der VAN irgendwas vor der Erstinbetriebnahme beachten?


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. April 2013)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> @ Rocky
> 
> Sollte ich bei der VAN irgendwas vor der Erstinbetriebnahme beachten?



nö, vorher mal 2h auf den kopf stellen, sonst nix


----------



## heizer1980 (17. April 2013)

OK Danke


----------



## Orakel (17. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das soll in Köln besonders gut klappen.
> Gute besserung und viel Spaß mit der neuen gabel.


Ein Schelmm der "Böses "denkt


----------



## Rockside (17. April 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Könntest ja mal DirtyTrack fragen ob er uns seinen Syntace-Laufradsatz fürs Wochenende leiht???



Selber essen macht dick.


----------



## grosser (18. April 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Selber essen macht dick.



Ochh!
Komm doch in den PW, der Taunus ist doch eh noch verschlammt!
Schau mal dir die Vorteile an:
a-RockyRider fährt dir den Laufradsatz ein
b- felixthewolf zentriert ihn so wie es sein sollte 
c- du hast einen einmaligen, unbezahlbaren und unverwechselbaren SYNTACE-Laufradsatz


----------



## Rockside (18. April 2013)

Bist Du inzwischen schon 'dick' geworden? Wenn nicht, mal gespannt, wie lange es noch dauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (18. April 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Bist Du inzwischen schon 'dick' geworden? Wenn nicht, mal gespannt, wie lange es noch dauert.



Wenn dann erst bei einem 29er!


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. April 2013)

Hey grosser & Dirty Track,

lasst uns doch einfach mal in der Pfalz zusammen biken und einen Friedenswein trinken.
Geschissen auf die Laufräder, die drehen sich doch eh alle.

Also Dirty Track, kannst gerne vorbei kommen, auch mit Kollegen.
Blätter einfach mal 1- 2 Seiten weiter vor, da stehen in grün die Infos.

Bike, Kondition, Laufräder usw. werden dann schnell zur Nebensache.


----------



## trailinger (18. April 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde, weiß hier jemand, ob man den Syntace Megaspacer an einem R.e1 verbauen kann?


----------



## abi_1984 (18. April 2013)

trailinger schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde, weiß hier jemand, ob man den Syntace Megaspacer an einem R.e1 verbauen kann?



Steuerrohrdurchmesser / Außendurchmesser des beim E1 verbauten Steuersatzes beträgt oben ca. 52mm.
Laut Syntace  hat der Megaspacer einen maximalen Außendurchmesser von 47mm. 
Insofern macht das m.E. keinen Sinn.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. April 2013)

*Letzter Aufruf!
Wer am Pfalz- Treffen 2013 am kommenden Wochenende teilnehmen möchte, bitte melden.
Allen anderen wünsche ich eine gute Anreise!
Bis morgen dann......*


----------



## SchrottRox (18. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *Letzter Aufruf!
> Wer am Pfalz- Treffen 2013 am kommenden Wochenende teilnehmen möchte, bitte melden.
> Allen anderen wünsche ich eine gute Anreise!
> Bis morgen dann......*



Danke schon mal für Deinen Einsatz! Ich wünsche euch viel Spass am Freitag und übertreibt es nicht - ich möchte keine bleichen Gesichter am Samstag beim Frühstück sehen


----------



## -LUTZ- (18. April 2013)

An alle die ein X1 oder ein X2 fahren:

Könnt ihr mir mal Eure Dämpfersetups durchgeben ?

Typ: (RP2 oder RP23)
Reboundtune:    (S /M / L )
Velocitytune:   (S / M / L)
Boost Valve:  (??? psy)
Größe der Luftkammer:   


VIelen Dank schonmal !


----------



## Patensen (18. April 2013)

-LUTZ- schrieb:


> An alle die ein X1 oder ein X2 fahren:
> 
> Könnt ihr mir mal Eure Dämpfersetups durchgeben ?
> 
> ...



RP2 aus einem X1 2012: M/M/175/High Volume


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. April 2013)

X1 von 2010RP2  XV1/ M/ M/ 175
Länge 200/50mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XLS (18. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *Letzter Aufruf!
> Wer am Pfalz- Treffen 2013 am kommenden Wochenende teilnehmen möchte, bitte melden.
> Allen anderen wünsche ich eine gute Anreise!
> Bis morgen dann......*



überlege ob ich morgen  spontan, um 10uhr zum treffpunkt komme.
aber den letzten aufruf hab ich wohl verpasst-oder darf ich trotzdem kommen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. April 2013)

XLS schrieb:


> überlege ob ich morgen  spontan, um 10uhr zum treffpunkt komme.
> aber den letzten aufruf hab ich wohl verpasst-oder darf ich trotzdem kommen.



Ei logo!
Du hast alle Infos gefunden?
Wann, wo?

Trau dich, es wird wieder geil!


----------



## XLS (18. April 2013)

zum frühstück schaff ich es nicht. also 10uhr feuerwehr wehyer.
let´s rock and roll!


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. April 2013)

alles klar!


----------



## Cubeamsrider (20. April 2013)

-LUTZ- schrieb:


> An alle die ein X1 oder ein X2 fahren:
> 
> Könnt ihr mir mal Eure Dämpfersetups durchgeben ?
> 
> ...


 

Bei Fox gibt es da:
*L *(Low)
*M* (Medium)
*F* (Firm)
teilweise auch noch *XL* (extra Low /bei Rebound)
Bei den Luftkammergrößen: Standard, High Volume XV1 und XV2.
Bei den CTD Modellen: *SV *(Standard Volume) und *LV/XV* (Large Volume). http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/Rear_Shocks/2013_LVSV_eyelets.htm


----------



## XLS (20. April 2013)

die freitag-tour im pfälzer wald war richtig klasse ,nochmals vielen dank an die trail-scouts.da war alles dabei von presslufthammer bis flow. wünsch euch noch viel spass am wochenende,gutes wetter und keine stürze.
gruss xls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex476 (21. April 2013)

Moin,
mal was ganz anderes: Nennt jemand hier schon ein E1 650b sein Eigen und könnte mal bischen was dazu sagen.
Evtl könnte ich auch mal Probesitzen...so 100 km würd ich schon fahren...wohne in HH.
Bevor man 5k aufn Tisch legt wollt ich das Ding wenigstens mal sehen...hat aber kein Händler hier am Start.


----------



## heizer1980 (21. April 2013)

Zu den  Fahreigenschaften kann ich dir nicht viel sagen. Mein Händler (Firebike in Rötgen) hat eins in L da. Sieht eo nicht schlecht aus, Alugebürstet und Klarlack. Aber das ist Geschmackssache, wichtig wär schon eine Probefahrt bevor du es kaufst.


----------



## Alex476 (21. April 2013)

Ja genau darum gehts.
Schwanke zwischen zwei Bikes...wenn ich das E1 nicht wenigstens mal Probe sitzen kann muss ich wohl fremd gehen


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. April 2013)

XLS schrieb:


> die freitag-tour im pfälzer wald war richtig klasse ,nochmals vielen dank an die trail-scouts.da war alles dabei von presslufthammer bis flow. wünsch euch noch viel spass am wochenende,gutes wetter und keine stürze.
> gruss xls


 In 3 Tagen haben wir rd. 140km/ 4.500hm abgerissen.
Es wären sehr mehr E1 dabei als gedacht, aber auch viele ander Bikes.

Wieviele Bier an den einzelnen Tagen dabei waren habe ich nicht wirklich gezählt.
Am Samstag waren es aber mehr als 15.
Ich denke, wir haben Mensch und Material mal ordentlich durchmassiert.

Heute Abend sind alle wieder heil nach Hause gefahren.
Hat riesen Freude gemacht!


----------



## Alex476 (21. April 2013)

Ich glaube nächstes Jahr nehme ich die 600km Anreise mal auf mich


----------



## grosser (21. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> In 3 Tagen haben wir rd. 140km/ 4.500hm abgerissen.
> Es wären sehr mehr E1 dabei als gedacht, aber auch viele ander Bikes.
> 
> Wieviele Bier an den einzelnen Tagen dabei waren habe ich nicht wirklich gezählt.
> ...



Jo, war richtig GEIL und ne super Gruppe !
Nur ein neuer Helm ist jetzt fällig, schei.. Baum!
Bin demnächst wieder dabei


----------



## noie95 (22. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *Letzter Aufruf!
> Wer am Pfalz- Treffen 2013 am kommenden Wochenende teilnehmen möchte, bitte melden.
> Allen anderen wünsche ich eine gute Anreise!
> Bis morgen dann......*



ES WAR EINFACH WIEDER KLASSE!!!

danke an allen beteiligten und speziell an rockyrider66 für die orga u touren und an redpully fürs "pacemaken"


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (22. April 2013)

Ich trau mich mal in die Rotwild-Ecke

War richtig gut in der Palz! Auch mit ohne Rotwild!


----------



## SchrottRox (22. April 2013)

...da schließe ich mich an, es war richtig super Klasse 
Pfälzer Wald - ich komme wieder 

Wer die Bilder haben möchte, lässt mir bitte seine email-Adresse zukommen, dann kommt ein Link von WE-Transfer.


----------



## Markusdr (22. April 2013)

Moin,

mal ne Frage zu einer absenkbaren Sattekstütze. Hat jemand gute Erfahrungen oder nen Tipp für mich? Ich hätte gerne ein mit Remote für mein C1. Dabei möchte ich eigentlich ein nerviges Kabel vermeiden welches sich nach unten biegt. Gesehen habe ich also die:

Kind Shock Lev

und die auch im E1 verbaute

Crank Brothers kronolog



Rock Schocks fällt leider aus =/.

Jemand einen Tipp oder eine Empfehlung? Ggf. selbst etwas nachgerüstet?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (22. April 2013)

Also ich war mit der Reverb, die ich an meinem X1 hatte, sehr zufrieden.
Die fällt bei Dir ja aber raus...


----------



## heizer1980 (22. April 2013)

Beide Stützen haben wohl ihre Krankheiten. 
Ich fahre die KS LEV, hatte bei -10° das Problem, dass sie nicht mehr einfuhr obwohl der Zug nicht eingefrohren war. Nachdem sie einpaar Stunden im Warmen verbracht hatte tat sich auch nichts. Wurde eingeschickt und kam nach 4 Wochen wieder. Seitdem keine Probleme. Andere LEV Fahrer haben das Rad in der kalten Jahreszeit auch kalt gelagert und die Stütze eingefahren vor dem Abstellen. Die hatten keine Probleme.

Ein Kumpel fährt die Kronolog, die fuhr dann während der Fahrt 5 cm ein ohne dass sie es sollte. Der Händler hat zweimal nach gearbeitet und jetzt ist sie eingeschickt worden. Mal sehen ob sie danach dauerhaft funktioniert.

Wenn ich mich nochmal entscheiden müsste, ich würde wieder zur LEV greifen.


----------



## Markusdr (22. April 2013)

Wo hast di gekauft? Ich finde gerade weniger Angebote für eine 31,6er mit 100mm =)


----------



## Alex476 (22. April 2013)

Bei bike-discount.de gibts die zB...auch mit 100mm


----------



## heizer1980 (22. April 2013)

Ich habe meine von Bike-Components (31,6/125/385)
Deine ist zwar auch gelistet aber nicht lagernd und das fÃ¼r stolze 279â¬
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31672_LEV-Sattelstuetze-mit-Remote-.html


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. April 2013)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...da schließe ich mich an, es war richtig super Klasse
> Pfälzer Wald - ich komme wieder
> 
> Wer die Bilder haben möchte, lässt mir bitte seine email-Adresse zukommen, dann kommt ein Link von WE-Transfer.



Herr Regiseur, wann wird der Film entwickelt?


----------



## heizer1980 (22. April 2013)

Ich habe damals zugeschlagen, als sie bei BC im Adventskalender war fÃ¼r 220â¬


----------



## trailinger (22. April 2013)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Steuerrohrdurchmesser / Außendurchmesser des beim E1 verbauten Steuersatzes beträgt oben ca. 52mm.
> Laut Syntace  hat der Megaspacer einen maximalen Außendurchmesser von 47mm.
> Insofern macht das m.E. keinen Sinn.



Danke, das klingt nicht so erfreulich, hab ihn trotzdem bestellt und werde schauen, obs passt und wies aussieht. Werde berichten und ggf. Fotos einstellen, sonst -> Bikemarkt und jemand freut sich...


----------



## SchrottRox (22. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Herr Regiseur, wann wird der Film entwickelt?



Hahaha, es hapert im Moment noch an der Zeit. Aber die wird kommen - und dann mal sehen was aus dem Material herauskommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liquidsky (22. April 2013)

Das war eine klasse Tour in der Pfalz, besten dank nochmal an die Trail-Scouts auch von mir : )


----------



## Orakel (22. April 2013)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal ne Frage zu einer absenkbaren Sattekstütze. Hat jemand gute Erfahrungen oder nen Tipp für mich? Ich hätte gerne ein mit Remote für mein C1. Dabei möchte ich eigentlich ein nerviges Kabel vermeiden welches sich nach unten biegt. Gesehen habe ich also die:
> 
> ...


fahre die LEV am X2, bis heute keine probleme, würde sie mir jederzeit wieder kaufen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. April 2013)

liquidsky schrieb:


> Das war eine klasse Tour in der Pfalz, besten dank nochmal an die Trail-Scouts auch von mir : )



Danke, nächstes mal bist du wieder dabei!


----------



## XLS (22. April 2013)

respekt nochmals an liquidsky.für deine erste "richtige tour" hast du dich gut geschlagen.der muskekater geht auch vorbei.-bleib am ball.


----------



## SchrottRox (23. April 2013)

So, und ich weiß jetzt auch warum sich gegen Ende des zweiten Tages mein Lenker so wiederspenstig drehen ließ: Die untere Lagerschale des Steuersatzes war gebrochen... das hatte ich auch noch nie 
Race Face Deus ist also nix für Pfälzer Wald  hätte eher gedacht dass die Rocket Ron´s den Geist aufgeben


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. April 2013)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> So, und ich weiß jetzt auch warum sich gegen Ende des zweiten Tages mein Lenker so wiederspenstig drehen ließ: Die untere Lagerschale des Steuersatzes war gebrochen... das hatte ich auch noch nie
> Race Face Deus ist also nix für Pfälzer Wald  hätte eher gedacht dass die Rocket Ron´s den Geist aufgeben



Tja SchrottRox, demnächst einfach langsamer fahren?
(Aber da glaube ich nicht dran)
Hast es ja ganz ordentlich brennen lassen.

Schau mal bei Hibike rein, da war der komplette Steuersatz schon für 29,- zu bekommen.
Ansonsten mal ein Foto zu Bikeaction.
Dort sitzt zwischenzeitlich wieder ein fähiger Mann.

Es war soooo geil mit euch!
Einfach easy going, trotz deutlicher Erschöfung ist keiner vorzeitig zurück gefahren.
Und wir waren bergauf noch bergab langsam unterwegs. 

Ich gebe zu, dass die Art zu biken ordentlich ans Material geht.
Aber dass nehme ich gerne in Kauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (23. April 2013)

Danke für den Tip! Ja, materialschonend ist was anderes 
Für mich war, zumindest Abwärts, die Grenze der fahrbaren Geschwindigkeit meist erreicht  mehr brauch ich nicht zur Adrenalinbildung 
Ich war auch total begeistert und hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass tatsächlich alle bis zum Ende mitfahren


----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. April 2013)

So jetzt hat endlich der FrÃ¼hling Einzug gehalten und ich konnte mein neues X1 endlich auf einer schÃ¶nen Tour ausprobieren. Ich bin zwar schon ein paar Mal gefahren, das waren aber immer âEinstellungsfahrtenââ¦.    mit der Umwerfer-Justierung bin ich noch immer nicht ganz zufrieden, aber ich komme der Sache schon nÃ¤her. 
Heute extra einen Tag Urlaub genommen und schon um 9 Uhr mit meinem Freund los, es war zwar noch etwas frisch aber es wurde immer wÃ¤rmer   ;-)    es war eine recht wellige Tour mit bis zu 16% Steigung, aber auch einigen schÃ¶nen Abfahrten.

Was hat sich im Gegensatz zum X2 fÃ¼r mich verÃ¤ndert. Die Geometrie des Rahmens passt, das 1cm kÃ¼rzere Oberrohr macht sich fast nicht bemerkbar (der Reach ist ja auch geblieben).  Das X1 pedaliert sich genauso gut den Berg hoch, bin keine Bergziege, aber ich komme hoch. 

Der CTD-DÃ¤mpfer macht Sinn, von den VerstellmÃ¶glichkeiten ist er dem RP23 sehr Ã¤hnlich, die einzelnen Abstufungen sind spÃ¼rbar (das war bei meinem RP23 nicht so), die nochmalige Untergliederung jeder Stufe ist meiner Meinung unnÃ¼tz und mit dem Handschuh kaum nutzbar, da verstellt man sich eher  versehentlich den Rebound â¦  bei lÃ¤ngeren Bergaufpassagen habe ich in den Trailmodus gestellt, hier ist der DÃ¤mpfer sehr aktiv, aber das Fahrwerk ist ruhig. Was mir aufgefallen ist, ich muss mehr Luft in den DÃ¤mpfer pumpen, liege ca. 10 PSI hÃ¶her wie beim RP2 im X2â¦..

Habe jetzt eine Evolution Float Gabel , wollte keine Talas mehr, leider gabs bei Matthias keine Factory, aber ich suche  ;-)   noch ist sie etwas bockig, aber nach knapp 250 km darf sie das noch und es wird schon besser. Bei 16% Steigung hatte ich auch beim X1 keine Probleme mit einem steigenden Vorderrad, obwohl die Kettenstrebe kÃ¼rzer und der Lenkwinkel 1 Grad flacher wurde. Mit der Float ohne HÃ¶henverstellung habe ich alles richtig gemacht.

Vom Fahrverhalten her ist es dem X2 sehr Ã¤hnlich, vielleicht vom GefÃ¼hl her noch etwas wendigerâ¦â¦   das wird sich aber in den nÃ¤chsten Wochen und Monaten noch herausstellenâ¦   
â¦fÃ¼r heute bin ich erst einmal richtig platt  ;-)  hier noch ein Bild:


----------



## Markusdr (24. April 2013)

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch! Klingt nach nem guten Tag. Muss Du eigentlich anhalten um die Stütze hoch zu bekommen oder geht das während der Fahrt?

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. April 2013)

Oooohhhhhja, der heutige Tag war einfach nur "spitze"..... 

Es kommt darauf an welcher Untergrund gerade unter meinen Rädern ist. Also wenn es recht ruppig ist, bleibe ich stehen....   aber zu 80% kann man das während der Fahrt machen...  
....oft ist es ja so, dass man den Berg hochkurbelt, ein kurzes Päuschen einlegt (in der Zeit auch den Sattel verstellt), und dann geht es wieder bergab...   entspannt halt.

Man muss sich in den Bau stellen, den Sattel leicht an den Oberschenkel legen, dann den Lenker loslassen und den Sattel wieder ausfahren lassen...  mit ein bisschen Übung geht das recht schnell. 

Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich nicht der Typ bin, der bei jeder Abfahrt oder Trail den Sattel absenkt, sondern nur dann wenn es aus meiner Sicht notwendig ist!!!


----------



## Orakel (25. April 2013)

hier hatte doch jemand nach den Dämpferdaten  für das X1/X2 gefragt.
bei meinem X2 (2011)
Rebound Tune M
High Volume
Boost Valve Tune 175
gefahren wird der Dämpfer bei 73Kg Fahrergewicht mit 150psi


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. April 2013)

15PSI?

sehr viel sag oder vertippt.
ich denke, da fehlt eine "7" in der Mitte und schon sind es 25- 28% sag?


----------



## Orakel (25. April 2013)

stimmt, fehlt ne 0, 150psi sind es


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. April 2013)

UPS!
Hört sich wenig an?
Wieveil sag fährst du?
Im Dämpfer vom X1 meiner Freundin sind 165psi für 65kg komplett.
Und den plopp ich leicht durch mit meinen 75kg durch.

Ich habe aber 2 Pumpen mit 20psi Differenz.
Was bei der einen 150psi sind, sind bei der anderen 170psi.


----------



## noie95 (25. April 2013)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...da schließe ich mich an, es war richtig super Klasse
> Pfälzer Wald - ich komme wieder
> 
> Wer die Bilder haben möchte, lässt mir bitte seine email-Adresse zukommen, dann kommt ein Link von WE-Transfer.



vielen dank für die tollen bilder!!!

hast schon neue reifen drauf....


----------



## SchrottRox (26. April 2013)

noie95 schrieb:


> hast schon neue reifen drauf....



Ha! Du weißt doch wie die Schwaben sind...
Aber immerhin habe ich das gebrochene Steuerlager ausgetauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (26. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> UPS!
> Hört sich wenig an?
> Wieveil sag fährst du?
> Im Dämpfer vom X1 meiner Freundin sind 165psi für 65kg komplett.
> ...


alla gute Dinge sind drei
jetzt mit dem Digitalen Luftdruckmesser gemessen (und mit Brille )180psi, so wird ein Schuh draus


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2013)

da habe ich ja nicht weit daneben gelegen.
wir nähern uns an.

was hast du für einen prüfer?

ich habe so einen einfachen von betto, der ist zu knubbelig um ihn auf den dämpfer zu setzen.


----------



## keller79 (26. April 2013)

So, Danke für die Tipps hier, fahre mein X1 nun bei 240psi mit 95kg.

Fährt sich klasse hier, gute Geometrie & Kinematik, bin begeistert.

Grüße

Florian


----------



## Orakel (26. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> da habe ich ja nicht weit daneben gelegen.
> wir nähern uns an.
> 
> was hast du für einen prüfer?
> ...


Schwalbe Airmax, tut ganz gut, mit einem Adapter geht er auch für das Franz.Ventil


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> Schwalbe Airmax, tut ganz gut, mit einem Adapter geht er auch für das Franz.Ventil



danke, muss ich mal probieren.


----------



## grosser (26. April 2013)

Leider noch kein Video vom Pfalztreffen, aber fast so interessant!
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/1882150/SportXtreme-beim-Cape-Epic#/beitrag/video/1882150/SportXtreme-beim-Cape-Epic


----------



## noie95 (27. April 2013)

wann ist eigentlich das nächste pfalztreffen???
ich persönlich finde, das letzte ist schon viel zu lange her


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. April 2013)

samstag


----------



## TOM4 (27. April 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Leider noch kein Video vom Pfalztreffen, aber fast so interessant!
> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/1882150/SportXtreme-beim-Cape-Epic#/beitrag/video/1882150/SportXtreme-beim-Cape-Epic



Der link funktioniert nicht bzw. ist die sendung gerade nicht verfügbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camaroracer (27. April 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Der link funktioniert nicht bzw. ist die sendung gerade nicht verfügbar?




Sollte gehen . . . . 
Habe es mir vor einer halben Stunde noch angeschaut.


Edit : Habe es eben noch einmal angeklickt. Geht einwandfrei.

Geht nur in Österreich nicht . . . GRINS . . .  Ihr zahlt halt keine GEZ / Rundfunkgebühr 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## TOM4 (27. April 2013)

Wir zahlen gis = gez! wahrscheinlich gibts kein rundfunkgebührenaustauschabkommen zwischen D und A!


----------



## Troeter (27. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich überlege derzeit mir ein R.R2 HT 29 2013 RACE zuzulegen.
Kann mir jemand das Gewicht des Bikes in der Sereienausstattung nennen? Leider ist im Netz dazu nichts zu finden.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


__________________
Lieber schön schnell als schnell schön !


----------



## KultFAN (27. April 2013)

4000 fürn Hardtail....krasse Sache!!!


----------



## SchrottRox (28. April 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Leider noch kein Video vom Pfalztreffen...[/URL]



Doch! Endlich! Dank des schlechten Wetters brachte ich gestern den ganzen Tag vorm Bilschirm zu 
Hoffe es gefällt einigermaßen...


----------



## noie95 (28. April 2013)

mega mega klasse!

dank`scheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (28. April 2013)

Bitt´scheeeeeeeeeeee 

Das Beste war: "Alter Schwede...is voll sumpfig hier!"


----------



## camaroracer (28. April 2013)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Doch! Endlich! Dank des schlechten Wetters brachte ich gestern den ganzen Tag vorm Bilschirm zu
> Hoffe es gefällt einigermaßen...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TOM4 (28. April 2013)

Video ist wirklich spitze - wenn ihr gesagt hättet, das es sooo leckeren kuchen gibt, dann hätt ich mir evntuell sogar die reise von A in die pfalz angetan!

Der fahrer mit dem roten lenker - "... Is ja voll sumpfig hier" - hat's aber teilweise ordentlich luafen lassen!

Sonst sieht's video nach sehr viel spass aus! Perfekt


----------



## grosser (28. April 2013)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Doch! Endlich! Dank des schlechten Wetters brachte ich gestern den ganzen Tag vorm Bilschirm zu
> Hoffe es gefällt einigermaßen...
> 
> SchrottRox du bist genial!
> ...


----------



## SchrottRox (28. April 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> SchrottRox du bist genial!



Immer langsam - ich werd gleich rot...ich würde sagen das war ne geniale Truppe


----------



## heizer1980 (28. April 2013)

Das sieht echt klasse aus. Ihr habt echt mal Spass gehabt. Super Video und schöne Einlage zum Schluss.


----------



## Alex476 (28. April 2013)

Das bestärkt mich darin nächstes Mal auch mitzufahren


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2013)

Hey SchrottRox, sauere Arbeitet.
Fürs nächste Mal biste schon vorgemerkt!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. April 2013)

Lob für die 3 Fahrer ab 5:00 die es schaffen die Kehre am scharfen Ende zu fahren.

  

Ride on
Chris


----------



## SchrottRox (29. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hey SchrottRox, sauere Arbeitet.
> Fürs nächste Mal biste schon vorgemerkt!



Danke, danke...
Tja, wenn man noch mehr Zeit hätte - a: zum Fahren, b: zum Filmen und c: zum Schneiden, dann könnte man sich sein Fernsehprogramm selbst machen 

Nee, freut mich dass es gefällt...

Und ich bin gerne wieder dabei, auch wenn ich fahrtechnisch echt an meine Grenzen gestoßen bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2013)

Wieso "fahrtechnische Grenzen"?

Die Trails sind doch nicht schwer, oder?


----------



## grosser (29. April 2013)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Danke, danke...
> Tja, wenn man noch mehr Zeit hätte - a: zum Fahren, b: zum Filmen und c: zum Schneiden, dann könnte man sich sein Fernsehprogramm selbst machen
> 
> Nee, freut mich dass es gefällt...
> ...



Das war nur deine Bereifung!!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2013)

ach so?
die Gummifetzen hatte ich garnicht als Reifen identifiziert, eher als Fetisch?
RocketRon oder so stand drauf?


----------



## grosser (29. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ach so?
> die Gummifetzen hatte ich garnicht als Reifen identifiziert, eher als Fetisch?
> RocketRon oder so stand drauf?



nee, RocketRotz!


----------



## SchrottRox (29. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> die Gummifetzen hatte ich garnicht als Reifen identifiziert, eher als Fetisch?



Ha ihr macht mich ja echt fertig  guuut, das nächste Mal ziehe ich ordentliche Pellen auf, versprochen...

Nö, die Trails sind überhaupt nicht schwierig, aber mit der Geschwindigkeit welche ihr vorgelegt habt, bekam ich ja schon fast nen Tunnelblick


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2013)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Ha ihr macht mich ja echt fertig  guuut, das nächste Mal ziehe ich ordentliche Pellen auf, versprochen...
> 
> Nö, die Trails sind überhaupt nicht schwierig, aber mit der Geschwindigkeit welche ihr vorgelegt habt, bekam ich ja schon fast nen Tunnelblick



Na ja, so langsam bist du auch nicht unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## noie95 (29. April 2013)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Ha ihr macht mich ja echt fertig  guuut, das nächste Mal ziehe ich ordentliche Pellen auf, versprochen...
> 
> Nö, die Trails sind überhaupt nicht schwierig, aber mit der Geschwindigkeit welche ihr vorgelegt habt, bekam ich ja schon fast nen Tunnelblick



die stellt sich bei dir auch ein...


----------



## SchrottRox (29. April 2013)

noie95 schrieb:


> die stellt sich bei dir auch ein...



Jajaja......

Sag mal noie95, Du kommst doch auch fast aus der Ecke Sulzbach/Murr. Bist Du vielleicht am 9.5. (Vatertag) zufällig beim dortigen MTB-Tag dabei? Wir sind da von unserem Forum (querfeldein-kurbeln.de) auch immer mit am Start 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10526792#post10526792


----------



## noie95 (29. April 2013)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Jajaja......
> 
> Sag mal noie95, Du kommst doch auch fast aus der Ecke Sulzbach/Murr. Bist Du vielleicht am 9.5. (Vatertag) zufällig beim dortigen MTB-Tag dabei? Wir sind da von unserem Forum (querfeldein-kurbeln.de) auch immer mit am Start
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10526792#post10526792



ja du, weit ist es nicht
ist das eine tour oder so ähnlich. schnell? 29" carbon hardtail 5mm federweg vorn und nur asphalt/schotterweg??? oder eher gediegen... mit bisle steine und wurzeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casir (29. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Fortsetzung  - E1 mit Lackproblemen:

Ich habe ja schon davon berichtet, dass bei meinem E1 an der Dämpferaufnahme und an einer anderen Stelle der Lack nach 2x rollen abgeplatzt war und dass ich den Rahmen beim Händler reklamiert habe. Rotwild hat daraufhin einen neuen Rahmen geschickt. Soweit so gut sollte man meinen....wenn nicht direkt nach dem Zusammenbau auf der Proberunde vor der Haustür der Lack an der Dämpferaufnahme wieder abgeplatzt wäre.

Jetzt meine Frage an die E1 Besitzer: Habt ihr alle dieses Problem? Wie sieht es an anderen Stellen aus...ist der Lack dort auch so empfindlich?

Gruss
Carsten


----------



## Orakel (29. April 2013)

noie95 schrieb:


> ja du, weit ist es nicht
> ist das eine tour oder so ähnlich. schnell? 29" carbon hardtail 5mm federweg vorn und nur asphalt/schotterweg??? oder eher gediegen... mit bisle steine und wurzeln?


Kucks du hier rein
www.ffw-sulzbach-murr.de/cms/index.php/veranstaltungen/91-mtb-tag-an-himmelfahrt


----------



## SchrottRox (29. April 2013)

noie95 schrieb:


> ja du, weit ist es nicht
> ist das eine tour oder so ähnlich. schnell? 29" carbon hardtail 5mm federweg vorn und nur asphalt/schotterweg??? oder eher gediegen... mit bisle steine und wurzeln?



Ja, ist schon mehr Tour, aber immer recht schöne Trails dabei. Wichtig ist halt, dass es auf den Verpflegungsständen auch Woize und Wärscht gibt, anstatt Iso-Drinks und Riegel 
Da hab ich gerade nen GoPro-Film gefunden: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=varuFfDy2F4"]MTB-Tag Sulzbach/Murr 17.05.2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ScottRog69 (29. April 2013)

casir schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Fortsetzung  - E1 mit Lackproblemen:
> 
> ...




Hi Casir!

An meinem E1 ist bisher noch alles o.k. (Lack, weiß). Aber am C1 meiner Frau, ist es miserabelst! Über 20 Steinschlagabplatzer nach nichtmal einem Jahr und 1000km. ;( Gab nur nen lackstift von RW und auch noch im falschen Farbton.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2013)

casir schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Fortsetzung  - E1 mit Lackproblemen:
> 
> ...



ist der Lack wieder oben auf der Wippe abgeplatzt bei einem e1> 2011?


----------



## casir (29. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ist der Lack wieder oben auf der Wippe abgeplatzt bei einem e1> 2011?



Es ist wieder die Dämpferaufnahme bei meinem E1 2012, dieses Mal nur einseitig...allerdings bin ich bisher aber auch nur in der Einfahrt gefahren.

So sieht's aus:





Mich ärgert es einfach, dass für soviel Geld kein einwandfreies Produkt geliefert wird. Wenn ich selbst für die Lackschäden verantwortlich wäre könnte ich damit leben (ist ja ein Gebrauchsgegenstand) aber so muss ich ja davon ausgehen dass nach dem Geländeeinsatz in den Alpen und im Bikepark der Lack wie ein Schweizer Käse aussieht... So sieht nämlich das E1 eines Bekannten aus, dieses hat ebenfalls die Farbe "new green".

Firma Rotwild macht nichts mehr habe ich heute vom Geschäftsführer vom Händler erfahren. Sie würden eine Wandlung anbieten...dieses ist leider nicht mehr möglich, da ich mich von Talas-Gabel und dem LRS getrennt habe...

Deswegen die Frage wie Eure E1 vom Lack her aussehen!!!???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2013)

Ich habe ein weißes von 2011.
Wie schon geschrieben habe ich es fast komplett abgeklebt.
Aber da wo nix ist, da fliegt er auch wg.
Ich wusste es aber vorher und habe es wegen Hinterbau, Geo und durchgehendem Sattelror gekauft.

Hast du mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen und komlett eingefedert?
Schlägt der vielleicht an?


----------



## Arthur27 (30. April 2013)

@ SchrottRox :
Echt ein tolles Filmchen und wenn ich bedenke, dass du das alles neben dem fahren gefilmt hast, muss ich echt meinen Hut ..äääähh.. Helm vor dir ziehen 
Wirklich top !


----------



## casir (30. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein weißes von 2011.
> Wie schon geschrieben habe ich es fast komplett abgeklebt.
> Aber da wo nix ist, da fliegt er auch wg.
> Ich wusste es aber vorher und habe es wegen Hinterbau, Geo und durchgehendem Sattelror gekauft.
> ...



Hi Rocky,

das war ja auch meine erste Vermutung...tut er allerdings nicht! 

Kann ja eigentlich nur eine Fehlkonstruktion oder fehlerhafte Lackierung sein...anders kann ich mir die Lackabplatzer nicht erklären. 

Was mich allerdings besonders ärgert ist das ROTWILD als Hersteller sich von dem Mangel nichts annimmt!


----------



## ScottRog69 (30. April 2013)

Aloha, echt ein tolles Filmchen... menno warum ist die Pfalz soweit weg und meine Zeit immer so knapp... ;/

Aber ich kritisiere an dem Film: 

- keine Mädels
- zu wenig Bier
- Musik ist Grauenhaft... hätte mir Klassiker gewünscht wie : "Gute Freunde kann niemand trennen oder on the road again"... )
- zu wenig Fleisch , Blut & Brocken. 
-zu wenig E1 im Fokus.. Muharhar. 

Ansonsten Thumbs up... echt Schenial!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. April 2013)

Stimmt die Breite deiner Aluhülsen mit dem Einbaumaß am Rahmen überein?
Bei mir hat der Rahmen ca. 23mm und die Aluteile hatten original nur ca. 22mm.

Ging so bei Rotwild raus 

Wenn ich das so auf Block angezogen hätte, wär wahrscheinlich auch kein Lack mehr am Rahmen gewesen.

Zur Lackqualität ist eigentlich schon alles geschrieben 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## SchrottRox (30. April 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Aber ich kritisiere an dem Film:
> 
> - keine Mädels
> - zu wenig Bier
> ...



...ich gebe Dir in allen Punkten Recht   
--> das machen wir das nächste Mal besser


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. April 2013)

casir schrieb:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> das war ja auch meine erste Vermutung...tut er allerdings nicht!
> 
> ...



Schon seltsam.
Die Idee mit der Aufnahme ist eigentlich gar nicht so verkehrt.
Wieveiel Spiel hast du, wenn die Dämpferschraube lose ist?
ggf. kann man da mit einer Paßscheibe was machen.

Ansonsten würde ich mir im Autozubehör einen grünen Lackstift kaufen und tupfen, auch wennn es ärgerlich ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. April 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> ..........
> -zu wenig E1 im Fokus.. Muharhar. .....



Es waren mehr E1 dabei als ich gedacht hatte.
Aber wie das so in der realen Welt ist, plötzlich standen die Fahrer im Mittelpunkt, nicht die Bikes.

Beim nächsten mal bist du sicher dabei, und dann lassen wir uns von den anderen das Oberrohr streicheln....


----------



## ScottRog69 (30. April 2013)

Aber wenn wir hier schon beim Thema Rotwild und Dämpfer und Lack sind. 

Ich bin mit dem Dämpfer RP2 nicht ganz häbby. Gabel ist Top, Habe ihn fürs Touren vom Luftdruck bisserl überpumpt. Aber er ist mir zu träge und wippt zuviel. (Roggy 85Kg wiegt). 

Habt ih da ne bessere Empfehlung? Evtl. ein CTD mit Fukushima Beschichtung?


----------



## ScottRog69 (30. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Es waren mehr E1 dabei als ich gedacht hatte.
> Aber wie das so in der realen Welt ist, plötzlich standen die Fahrer im Mittelpunkt, nicht die Bikes.
> 
> Beim nächsten mal bist du sicher dabei, und dann lassen wir uns von den anderen das Oberrohr streicheln....




Weiß nicht, Darmstadt bis zu euch runter ist schon ne Ecke. Haben ein kleines Kind, meist muss ich Samstags arbeiten und wenn mein Babe nicht zum biken kommt... wird die grantig! Hat zwar schon Downhill Erfahrung  ( 2* Bikepark) aber ich glaube auf den Trails (Treppen, Stufen Sgrioße Steine) hätte Sie Angst. ;/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (30. April 2013)

Das wird dir absolut nix helfen.
Ich finde, dass das E1 nicht besonders schaukelt.

Wenn du aber was ändern willst:

a) Druckstufe bei Toxoholics eine Stufe höher setzen lassen/ Boostdruck anheben
b) Komplettservice mit Tuning bei Push


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. April 2013)

von Darmstadt in die Pfalz sind es um 45min, ich habe rd. 90min Anfahrt.

Und die Trails sind wirklich flüssig.
Lass die Teilnehmer berichten.

Adrenalin kommt mit der Geschwindigkeit.
Und nur quer bist du wer.


----------



## ScottRog69 (30. April 2013)

Wenn man den zu Push schickt.. wie lange dauert der Spaß, was kostet so etwas und haben die auch das Laufrohr mit Kashima Beschichtung? (Geht mir mehr um die Optik passend zur Gabel.)


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. April 2013)

Melde dich bei denen einfach mal an und beginne den booking- service:
http://www.tftunedshox.com/

Da findest du alles, auch das Upgrade auf Kashima.

Der Dämpfer wird an dem von dir gewählten Termin gemacht und wieder verschickt.

Mit Postweg dauert rd. 10 tage.


----------



## ScottRog69 (30. April 2013)

Hört sich auf jedenfall schonmal interessant an! 
Danke Rocky! Hatte ich schon erwähnt das es pisst und morgen 1 Mai Feiertag ist..... Grrrrrr....


----------



## grosser (30. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> von Darmstadt in die Pfalz sind es um 45min, ich habe rd. 90min Anfahrt.
> 
> Und die Trails sind wirklich flüssig.
> Lass die Teilnehmer berichten.
> ...



Mach mal net so viel Werbung!!
Sonst ist noch so ne Bremse auf der Waldautobahn!


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. April 2013)

eine "Wegeversperrer"?


----------



## ScottRog69 (30. April 2013)

Um nochmal aufs Video zu kommen, bzw. generelle Frage:

Wer fährt Trails, Downhill mit Clickern??? Oder fahrt ihr alle Flat?


----------



## at021971 (30. April 2013)

Alle Trails mit Clicks, weil man aus den Shimano XTR genauso schnell und in alle Richtungen rauskommt, als wenn man nicht eingeclickt ist. Richtigen Downhill habe ich keine Erfahrung, da es mich nicht interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (30. April 2013)

Alles mit Klicks, außer im Park, da fahre ich FiveTen-Schlappen mit Crankbrother 5050-Pedalen - weil sie besser halten als die Klicker


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. April 2013)

Alles mit Flat Pedalen! DH und Enduro! Auch wenn es manchmal meine Beine nicht mögen!


----------



## TOM4 (30. April 2013)

Alles mit klicks -fühl mich sicherer - weil beim wilden runterjagen + ab und zu kleine drops, bleib ich mit den füssen am pedal - ohne klicks hats mich jedesmal vom pedal "gehoben" das war manchmal seeeehr unangenehm/gefährlich


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. April 2013)

Ich fahre auch ganz normale Klickys weil ich seit Jahren nix anderes kenne.
Im Winter bei Extrembatsch habe ich 4- 5 Touren bei denen ich an Flats denke.
Red Pulli hat auf Flats gewechselt und kommt auch parat.

Allerdings setzen die Flats schneller in der Kurve auf.

Im Pfälzer Wald sind wir "Päddchen" gefahren, also Pfade/ Trails.
Das war kein DH.


----------



## liquidsky (30. April 2013)

Kann mir wer verraten was ich falsch mache? Das kleine Kettenblatt fräst sich mal ordentlich durch


----------



## SchrottRox (30. April 2013)

liquidsky schrieb:


> Kann mir wer verraten was ich falsch mache? Das kleine Kettenblatt fräst sich mal ordentlich durch



Du meinst die Kette rutscht beim Schalten vom kleinen Blatt aufs Innenlagergehäuse und schabt den Lack runter?

Dann könnte evtl der Anschlag vom Umwerfer falsch eingestellt sein. Dass die Kettenlinie nicht stimmt, glaube ich ja eher nicht. Und dass wie bei mir mal das Schwingenlager defekt ist, hoffe ich auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (30. April 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Um nochmal aufs Video zu kommen, bzw. generelle Frage:
> 
> Wer fährt Trails, Downhill mit Clickern??? Oder fahrt ihr alle Flat?



Ich fahre auch nur Clickies!
Einklicken und man kann sich auf alles Andere konzentrieren!

Ein guter Bericht zu Flat kontra  Klickpedalen findest du im neuen kostenlosen Enduro Magazin #003 . Man kann das Magazin aber zur Zeit nur auf einem I-Pad oder Androit-Pad lesen!

http://enduro-mtb.com/magazin/


----------



## luxaltera (30. April 2013)

Besonders toll ist's wenn man sich beim Sprung oder im Anlieger aus Versehen ausklickt und dann 50% der Aufmerksamkeit fürs wieder einklinken draufgehen... So hats mich schon zweimal gemault. Meine xtr hängen an der Wand. Vermisse sie nicht wirklich.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (1. Mai 2013)

Fahre seit zwei Jahren nur noch Flat. Die Clickies vermisse ich nicht.


----------



## Kordl (1. Mai 2013)

Also ich fahr seit heuer Flats. 
Fahre schon seit ca.  10 Jahren mit Klicks,  aber da war ich immer nur auf Schotterstrassen etc. unterwegs. 

Jetzt mit dem C1 bin ich wo anders unterwegs und da machen die Flats mehr Spaß obwohl die ersten Kilometer bescheiden war. 
Mir fehlte die Korperspannung. 

Wenn ich jetzt mal zwischendurch mit meinem Hardtail mit Klicks fahre ist das schon nen Umstellung. 

Tom


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. Mai 2013)

Ich denke mal, jetzt ist keinem weiter geholfen

Ist halt Geschmack-/ Gewöhnungssache...ausprobieren und dann entscheiden würde ich vorschlagen


----------



## Orakel (1. Mai 2013)

da ich auf der Facebookseite von Rotwild das hier gelesen habe (neuer Proto 650B)
www.facebook.com/rotwild.bikes?ref=stream&hc_location=stream, gut man erkennt garnichts, trotzdem mal die frage in die Runde zwecks 27,5".
Wer ist den schon einmal ein 27,5" Bike gefahren ?
Welche unterschiede zu 26" festgestellt.
Hintergrund meiner seits, da ich 2014 was neues machen möchte, und auf dem Sea Otterfestival intressante 27,5" Bikes vorgestellt wurden, beschäftige ich mich schon mal mit 27,5".
Was denkt ihr so, kommt/setzt sich 27,5" in den grösseren FWbereichen durch?
Zum Klickiethema, XTR Trailpedal mit 5Ten Greg Minaar


----------



## XLS (1. Mai 2013)

.

Im Pfälzer Wald sind wir "Päddchen" gefahren, also Pfade/ Trails.
Das war kein DH.[/quote]
ach das hast du immer mit päddchen gemeint!


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Mai 2013)

liquidsky schrieb:


> Kann mir wer verraten was ich falsch mache? Das kleine Kettenblatt fräst sich mal ordentlich durch



Du machst garnix falsch.
Da sind wohl nur die unteren Aufnahmen des kleinen Kettenblattes etwas lang und kommen dann aufs Tretlager.
Bzw. der Dreck im engen Spalt.

Mach doch mal das kleine Kettenblatt runter und feile ihm die "Ohren" etwas ab.


----------



## TOM4 (1. Mai 2013)

Ok - habs mir angesehen


----------



## ScottRog69 (1. Mai 2013)

Hm... Also, wenn ich mich mitzähle steht es 7:4 für Clicker. Frau fährt hybrid. Ist für mich nur schlechtes hart auslösendes Clicker und rutschiges Flat (das eigentlich gar keines ist) weder Fisch noch Fleisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (1. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre aktuell auch Flats. Fühle mich damit wohler auf dem E1.
 @Orakel
Ich will jetzt keine Gerüchte in die Welt setzen,  aber meines Wissens nach sollen die E1 in 26" nächstes Jahr nicht mehr gebaut werden. Fände ich persönlich sehr schade, kann aber zu den 650b nichts sagen.


----------



## trailinger (2. Mai 2013)

Der Syntace Megaspacer ist am R.e1montiert. Technisch 1a das Ganze, auch wenn er mit dem Aussendurchmesser des Steuerrohrs natürlich nicht bündig abschließt. Schließt sich aber perfekt an die Originalabdeckung des Stuersatzes an. Für mich eine runde Lösung.



trailinger schrieb:


> Danke, das klingt nicht so erfreulich, hab ihn trotzdem bestellt und werde schauen, obs passt und wies aussieht. Werde berichten und ggf. Fotos einstellen, sonst -> Bikemarkt und jemand freut sich...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Mai 2013)

Ich fahr im harten Gelände auch lieber Plattformpedale, die sehen ansprechender aus und geben mir ein besseres Gefühl, da ich den Fuß in weniger als einer Nanosekunde auf den Boden bekomme und - genauso wichtig - dann auch gleich wieder aufs Pedal in richtiger Position.
Außerdem bin ich von der Kondition noch auf einem Niveau, wo man nicht um jedes Prozent Effizienz kämpfen muss


----------



## Andi_72 (2. Mai 2013)

moin
fahr seid 15 Jahren SPD und hab mir jetzt noch mal die alten Bärentatzen dran geschraubt:
 - das Anheben des HR fällt mir jetzt viel schwerer
 - beim überfahren von Hubbeln hats mir mehrmals den Schuh vom Pedal
    gehauen (nicht gut fürs Gleichgewicht...)

Aber wahrscheinlich kann man die alten Bärentatzen nicht mit den neuen Pedalen vergleichen?
Werde noch ein wenig testen, aber bleib wohl eher beim SPD.


----------



## grosser (2. Mai 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich fahr im harten Gelände auch lieber Plattformpedale, die sehen ansprechender aus und geben mir ein besseres Gefühl, da ich den Fuß in weniger als einer Nanosekunde auf den Boden bekomme und - genauso wichtig - dann auch gleich wieder aufs Pedal in richtiger Position.
> Außerdem bin ich von der Kondition noch auf einem Niveau, wo man nicht um jedes Prozent Effizienz kämpfen muss



Ach so, du schiebst den Berg hinauf!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Mai 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Ach so, du schiebst den Berg hinauf!



Ach Quatsch, ich trage...


----------



## grosser (3. Mai 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch, ich trage...



Du Bikebergsteiger!


----------



## zero-bond (3. Mai 2013)

So der Defender ist dran!


----------



## heizer1980 (3. Mai 2013)

Den hab ich mir zum Glück auch drauf gemacht, ist am Mittwoch schon genutzt worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (3. Mai 2013)

Ist das der hier? 

http://www.blackspire.com/Defender-104

Suche nämlich auch noch was für meine XT-785 2-fach Kubel mit 38 Zähnen.

Wenn das die Ausführung für 40 Zähne maximal ist, ist das Ding ja riesig vom Durchmesser. 

Bin am Überlegen ob das Teil das (recht viele) Geld wert ist oder ob ich beim billigen zurechtgeschliffenen und -gebohrten Plasteteil bleibe.


----------



## zero-bond (3. Mai 2013)

Ist der fÃ¼r 40 ZÃ¤hne, der wirkt in der Perspektive groÃ.

Habe den in Belgien bestellt, mit Versand ~ 50â¬.


----------



## heizer1980 (3. Mai 2013)

Da hatte ich auch meine Bedenken, ragt aber nur einen knappen Zentimeter über der Kette hinaus.

Auf Anfrage hat BC den Bash ins Programm aufgenommen, kannst also auch in Deutschland bestellen.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35438_Rockring-Enduro-104mm-Lochkreis-.html


----------



## abi_1984 (3. Mai 2013)

Danke, das hilft.


----------



## mystical_meo (3. Mai 2013)

Servus ihr Guten!

Den einen oder anderen hatte ich hinsichtlich meiner Frage(n) bereits per PM angeschrieben und möchte mich hier nochmals für die klasse Hilfestellung bedanken. Einfach spitze 

Da ich mich total auf das E1 eingeschossen habe und es auch dieses wird, habe ich mich u.a. durch diesen doch so kurzen Thread, mit gerade mal lächerlichen 286Seiten, geackert. Puuh ... einige Std. gingen ins Land. Aber was an Info und Wissen rüber kam, einfach Bombe. DANKE an alle 

Nun *zu mir und meiner Frage:*

So, nun aber, *welche Rahmengröße?* Die Meinungen gehen auseinander und sicherlich bleibt es irgendwo Geschmacksache. Da ich aber irgendwie gedanklich evtl. faktisch dazwischen hänge (bei der Größe M od. L), auch nicht die sonderliche Erfahrung in Rahmenwahl habe, fällt es mir einfach nicht leicht.

Zu meinen Daten:
*Ich bin 1,80m*
*Schrittlänge ca. 86cm* (Barfuß gegen die Wand, dünnen Aktenordner zwischen die Schenkel, hoch gezogen und an Oberkante gemessen)
*Armlänge liegt bei ca. 55-56cm* (Achselhöhle bis Handflächenmitte - quasi als würde ich einen Lenker umgreifen)
*Oberkörper bei ca. 70cm* (quasi von Schritt bis Schulteroberkante).

Grundlegend hab ich keinen Bock auf Lenker-Knieschrabbendes fahren.
Möchte aber auch keinen Langholzschlepper. Ich denke, ihr versteht was ich meine.

Eine Probefahrt, welche mir auch stets empfohlen wurde, wäre spitze.
Nur wo? Bei wem? Aktuell kann ich bei meinem Dealer nichts fahren.
Ich bin aus dem Raum Mainz, Richtung Alzey liegend.
Findet sich vielleicht jemand unter euch, der das E1 in M und L irgendwie an den Start bringen könnte und mich mal Probesitzen ließe?

Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe und möchte mich hierfür sehr bedanken!

Gruß
Franco


----------



## SchrottRox (3. Mai 2013)

zero-bond schrieb:


> So der Defender ist dran!



Hi,

Du hast das gute Stück um 90° falsch montiert. Die Pedale sind ja beim "rollen" lassen über Hindernisse in der Waagrechten. Wenn nun der Rockring seine Dienste verrichten soll, dann verbiegts Dir die dünnen Stege. Deshalb hat der Ring auch noch zwei dickere, wenn Du ihn ne viertel Umdrehung drehst 

Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (3. Mai 2013)

mystical_meo schrieb:


> ...
> Eine Probefahrt, welche mir auch stets empfohlen wurde, wäre spitze.
> Nur wo? Bei wem? Aktuell kann ich bei meinem Dealer nichts fahren.
> Ich bin aus dem Raum Mainz, Richtung Alzey liegend.
> Findet sich vielleicht jemand unter euch, der das E1 in M und L irgendwie an den Start bringen könnte und mich mal Probesitzen ließe?...


 
Im Zweifelsfall fährst Du halt direkt zu Rotwild nach Dieburg. Meldest Dich vorher per Telefon oder per [email protected] an. ich kann Dir auch per PN direkte eMail Adressen zum Verkauf, Marketing, Entwicklung und Service zukommen lassen.


----------



## SchrottRox (3. Mai 2013)

mystical_meo schrieb:


> Servus ihr Guten!
> 
> Zu meinen Daten:
> *Schrittlänge* ca. 86cm (Barfuß gegen die Wand, dünnen Aktenordner zwischen die Schenkel, hoch gezogen und an Oberkante gemessen)
> ...



Da noch keiner geantwortet hat (kommt bestimmt noch...)
Ich hatte ja neulich die Gelegenheit verschiedene Größen "anzufassen". Habe allerdings 2 cm weniger Schrittlänge (selbe Armlänge, insg. 178 cm) und hätte mich vermutlich für M entschieden, wobei ich sicherlich auch mit S zurechtkommen würde. Mein Slayer ist ja auch klein...
Du wirst vermutlich 180 cm lang sein? Dann tätte ich M wählen.

Aber warte mal was die Besitzer eines neueren E1 berichten. Ich hab ja noch ein altes E1 und da ist mir das Oberrohr mit L definitiv zu hoch


----------



## mystical_meo (3. Mai 2013)

@at021971

Hi Thomas,

ich glaube fast, darauf wird es hinaus laufen. Heute war seitens meines Dealers nichts mehr drinnen. Er selbst ist über das Weekend on Tour. Aber die direkten eMails könnten sicherlich hilfreich sein. Gerne nehm ich die PN 

  @SchrottRox

Hi Rox!

Jopp, bin 1,80m. Hab ich wohl total vergessen zu schreiben. Super Schlussfolgerung!

Ich werde auf jeden Fall noch bissel auf Meinung aktueller Rahmen warten. Zumal bis 2011 sich die Rahmenlängen um 40mm differenziert haben. Aktuell sind es nur noch 20mm, soweit ich weiß. Die ohnehin 6mm kürzere Kettenstrebe spielt auch 'ne kleine Rolle und die 180mm Gabel tut ihr übriges (Lenkwinkel). Da ich das Teil auch für Touren brauche, möchte ich nicht wie ein Buckelmännlein, zusammengefaltet sitzen. Knieschruppen geht sowieso gar nicht - krass ausgedrückt. Aber eine Langholzladepritsche ist natürlich auch nicht im Sinne des Geräts und Erfinders. Gedanklich fühle ich mich zwischen beiden
Rahmengrößen und genau das macht es mir aktuell schwer.

Ich muss unbedingt auf dem Bock sitzen um mir sicher zu sein.

Im übrigen, bezüglich Deiner E1 <2011 Suche, habe ich grad erst einen 2010/11 Rahmen (gerades Sitzrohr, hinten IS Aufnahme in M) mit 170er Float (Custom) und RP (Custom) Dämpfer ausgeschlagen. Bei Intersse melde Dich einfach mal per PN.

Gruß
Franco


----------



## FXP_Freak (3. Mai 2013)

Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe.

Und zwar will ich von meinem E1 2011 die jetzige slx kurbel ersetzen.

Habe mich inzwischen für die e13 trs kurbel http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/trs-enduro/trsr-cranks/ entschieden, nur ich weiss nicht welches Lager ich dazubestellen muß.
Die Lager sind hier gelistet.
http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/components/ ganz unten.

Wäre super wenn das jemand wüßte und mir helfen würde


----------



## at021971 (3. Mai 2013)

Das Bike hat Pressfit Innenlager nach Shimano Standard, also diese hier BB92 BB.


----------



## FXP_Freak (3. Mai 2013)

Super danke schön für deine Hilfe 

Zwecks bashguard ist es ja richtig das dass e1 ne iscg 05er aufnahme hat ne ?


----------



## at021971 (3. Mai 2013)

Ja genau, es hat eine Kettenführungsaufnahme nach dem ISCG-05 Standard. Steht aber auch alles in der Beschreibung zum Bike im Katalog: http://rotwild.de/images/stories/KATALOGE/ROTWILD_KATALOG_2013_DE.pdf


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. Mai 2013)

mystical_meo schrieb:


> Nun *zu mir und meiner Frage:*
> 
> So, nun aber, *welche Rahmengröße?* Die Meinungen gehen auseinander und sicherlich bleibt es irgendwo Geschmacksache. Da ich aber irgendwie gedanklich evtl. faktisch dazwischen hänge (bei der Größe M od. L), auch nicht die sonderliche Erfahrung in Rahmenwahl habe, fällt es mir einfach nicht leicht.



Ich denke du muss dich da schon entscheiden ob du lieber aufrecht sitzt oder etwas gestreckter.
Meine Daten entsprechen weitestgehend den deinen und ich fahre die Rahmengröße M mit 6cm Vorbau. Das ist für mich perfekt, für einen Arbeitskollegen der etwas größer ist aber schon zu klein, der sitzt lieber gestreckt und fährt an seinem Bike sowohl einen längeren Vorbau als auch eine Sattelstütze mit 2cm Setback sowie Sattel ganz hinten. Die Geschmäcker sind da doch sehr verschieden, von daher wird dir niemand seriös zu der einen oder anderen Variante raten können, ohne deine Vorlieben bezüglich der Sitzposition zu kennen.


----------



## FXP_Freak (3. Mai 2013)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ja genau, es hat eine Kettenführungsaufnahme nach dem ISCG-05 Standard. Steht aber auch alles in der Beschreibung zum Bike im Katalog: http://rotwild.de/images/stories/KATALOGE/ROTWILD_KATALOG_2013_DE.pdf



super  den kannte ich bislang leider noch gar nicht, zumal ich nicht gewußt hätte da 2013er katalog ob das 2011 genauso ist. 

aber vielen dank für deine Hilfe.

schönen abend noch


----------



## at021971 (3. Mai 2013)

Das 2011er R.E1 FS unterscheidet sich in einigen Rahmendetails von denen aus den Modelljahren 2012 und 2013.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (3. Mai 2013)

Ich musste mal kurzfristig, für eine Tour, meine LEV demontieren und habe eine Sattelstütze mit Offsetund Sattel fast hinten von einem Kumpel montiert. Kann ich nur von abraten, die Front steigt deutlich früher wenn es steil wird. Dann lieber einen größeren Rahmen und einen kurzen Vorbau nehmen. Wäre zumindest mein Tip.
Es geht dennoch nichts über eine Probefahrt, vorallem nicht in der Preislage, in der Rotwilld mitspielt.
Bin mit meinem E1 aus 2013 mehr als glücklich, das gebogene Sattelrohr spielt mir zum Glück keinen Streich.

Habe mich am Mittwoch auch mal wieder auf ordentlichen Trails bewegt. Genau das richtige für so einen Tourenfahrer wie mich.

http://www.brand-riders.de/fotos/touren-2013/mai/


----------



## Maledivo (4. Mai 2013)

Hi alle!

Nun bin wieder zurück aus Torbole/Gardasee.

C1 FS macht super Dienste, bin sehr zufrieden. 

Es waren ganz viele Biker zu sehen, jedoch keine Rotwildbikes, bis auf letzten Tag, da habe ich 5 andere Ritter getroffen (X1, X2, 2x C2, R2 alle FS). 

Nächsten Jahr geht´s wieder hin, meine Frau ist nun infiziert, sie will nächsten Jahr mitfahren, da muss ein neues Bike her


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Mai 2013)

Rotwild betreibt ein Testcenter im Parkhotel Flora. So viele Rotwilds auf einmal könnten von da gewesen sein. 

Kerstin Brachtendorf ist dort aber auch als Bike-Guide unterwegs. Sie als Rotwild-Profi hat auch Zugang zu Rotwild Bikes.


----------



## Maledivo (4. Mai 2013)

Gut zu wissen für den nächsten Mal.

Habe auch ein Rotwild-Lieferwagen gesehen (auf dem Weg zum Bike-Festival-Gelände).


----------



## mystical_meo (5. Mai 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich denke du muss dich da schon entscheiden ob du lieber aufrecht sitzt oder etwas gestreckter.
> Meine Daten entsprechen weitestgehend den deinen und ich fahre die Rahmengröße M mit 6cm Vorbau. Das ist für mich perfekt, für einen Arbeitskollegen der etwas größer ist aber schon zu klein, der sitzt lieber gestreckt und fährt an seinem Bike sowohl einen längeren Vorbau als auch eine Sattelstütze mit 2cm Setback sowie Sattel ganz hinten. Die Geschmäcker sind da doch sehr verschieden, von daher wird dir niemand seriös zu der einen oder anderen Variante raten können, ohne deine Vorlieben bezüglich der Sitzposition zu kennen.



Ich sehe es wie folgt. Gestreckter würde ich bevorzugt auf einem XC/Cross Country MTB sitzen wollen. Dort wo ich hauptsächlich Geraden fahre, schnell Pedalliere, ein wenig Marathonstyle fahre. 

Stark aufrecht möchte ich im Gegenzug auch nicht sitzen, wie auf den ganzen Trekking Opa Bikes, die man zu Hauf - mit Seitenspiegel - sieht.

Eine gewisse/nötige menge Belastung auf den Armen möchte ich schon spüren. Um eben ein wenig Druck nach vorne zu haben, das Fahrwerk gleichmäßig belaste und ausgeglichen Feedback von vorn wie hinten bekomme. Der Rest bis Hauptanteil spielt sowieso im Stand mit Gewichtsverlagerung um eben technisch voran zu kommen.

Zum übrigen, wegen Setback und so schreibe ich nach folgendem Zitat etwas.

Danke Dir!



heizer1980 schrieb:


> Ich musste mal kurzfristig, für eine Tour, meine LEV demontieren und habe eine Sattelstütze mit Offsetund Sattel fast hinten von einem Kumpel montiert. Kann ich nur von abraten, die Front steigt deutlich früher wenn es steil wird. Dann lieber einen größeren Rahmen und einen kurzen Vorbau nehmen. Wäre zumindest mein Tip.
> Es geht dennoch nichts über eine Probefahrt, vorallem nicht in der Preislage, in der Rotwilld mitspielt.
> Bin mit meinem E1 aus 2013 mehr als glücklich, das gebogene Sattelrohr spielt mir zum Glück keinen Streich.
> ...



Hast schon recht, für mich ist Setback und dann noch Sattel nach hinten, vor allem in dieser Bikeklasse, eher ein Unding und absolut nicht mein Ziel. Da wird es mir dann auch zu sehr Hecklastig, was ich generell nicht mag. _Frage mich grad wie Dein Kumpel noch mit den Gesäß hinter den Sattel kommt._ Ich werde schauen, das ich mal Probesitze.

Danke auch Dir!

Gruß
Franco


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (6. Mai 2013)

Der Rahmen vom E1 ist übrigens recht lang, du brauchst also keine Sorgen zu haben, dass du bei einer kleineren Rahmengröße mit dem Knie auch nur in die Nähe des Lenkers kommst 
Durch den flachen Lenkwinkel ist allerdings weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad, was auch wieder für eine kompaktere Sitzposition und die Wahl des kleineren Rahmen spricht.
Aber es ist halt Geschmackssache, manche mögen einfach lieber etwas gestreckter auf dem Bike sitzen und da wäre bei deiner Größe wohl eher L passend.
Mir persönlich ist die Größe M schon deshalb lieber, weil ich zwischen Schritt und Oberrohr noch ausreichend Spielraum für schnelles Absteigen habe 
Kleinere Anpassungen lassen sich per Vorbau und Sattelstütze gut vornehmen, ohne gleich das Fahrverhalten negativ zu beeinflussen.


----------



## heizer1980 (6. Mai 2013)

> _Frage mich grad wie Dein Kumpel noch mit den Gesäß hinter den Sattel kommt._



Lange Beine, da wird jede Frau eifersüchtig  
Ich glaube, er hatte es früher mal auf einem Rennrad montiert und mittlerweile schon aussortiert. Mir hats für die eine Runde gereicht, hatte zuhause noch die orginal CB Stütze liegen.


----------



## camaroracer (6. Mai 2013)

mystical_meo schrieb:


> Eine Probefahrt, welche mir auch stets empfohlen wurde, wäre spitze.
> Nur wo? Bei wem? Aktuell kann ich bei meinem Dealer nichts fahren.
> Ich bin aus dem Raum Mainz, Richtung Alzey liegend.
> Findet sich vielleicht jemand unter euch, der das E1 in M und L irgendwie an den Start bringen könnte und mich mal Probesitzen ließe?
> ...



Falls es dir über den Rhein nach Pfungstadt nicht zu weit ist (Alzey ca. 35 Km Luftlinie) kannst du ein 2012 E1 in L und ein 2011 E1 in S Probesitzen und auch mal eine kleine Runde drehen.

Sende mir einfach eine PN 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## 2014macHartmann (7. Mai 2013)

Testival bei FireBike.de in Roetgen ist auch am 11.05! 

Denke mal die werden auch wieder welche da haben...



> *Firebike TESTIVAL*
> 
> Am 11. Mai 2013 startet nun bereits zum dritten Mal unser TestEvent,  wo wir Euch wieder die Möglichkeit geben, verschiedene Räder zu testen.
> Die Vertreter der einzelnen Hersteller stellen Euch die Test-Bikes  von 10 Uhr bis 16 Uhr (letzte Abfahrt!) zur Verfügung! Ihr könnt diese  im Rahmen einer 30-minütigen, geführten Ausfahrt durchs Gelände testen.  Die Abfahrt erfolgt ca. zu jeder vollen Stunde!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zero-bond (7. Mai 2013)

Hi,

besten Dank für den Hinweis! 




SchrottRox schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Du hast das gute Stück um 90° falsch montiert. Die Pedale sind ja beim "rollen" lassen über Hindernisse in der Waagrechten. Wenn nun der Rockring seine Dienste verrichten soll, dann verbiegts Dir die dünnen Stege. Deshalb hat der Ring auch noch zwei dickere, wenn Du ihn ne viertel Umdrehung drehst
> 
> Bild:


----------



## liquidsky (7. Mai 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du machst garnix falsch.
> Da sind wohl nur die unteren Aufnahmen des kleinen Kettenblattes etwas lang und kommen dann aufs Tretlager.
> Bzw. der Dreck im engen Spalt.
> 
> Mach doch mal das kleine Kettenblatt runter und feile ihm die "Ohren" etwas ab.



Das mit dem abfeilen klingt doch nach einer soliden Idee, gleich mal einplanen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thx.


----------



## ScottRog69 (7. Mai 2013)

Hi Folks,
hat wer noch Interesse an einem 2011'er E1, Weiß in Pro Austattung. Rahmmengroesse M, sehr gepflegt mit Bashguard, und Singleantrieb vorne. Alle original Teile vorhanden, rote Dt SwissTricons drauf. Etc. Blah Blub. ?

Bei Interesse Pn. 

LG Rog.


----------



## Alex476 (8. Mai 2013)

Schade...bei Größe L wäre ich auch nach Darmstadt gefahren


----------



## ScottRog69 (8. Mai 2013)

Ist Messel bei Darmstadt.. soviel Zeit muss sein! )
Brauchst Du L? Bist über1,85m groß wo liegt Deine Einsatzbereich? 
LG Rog.


----------



## Alex476 (8. Mai 2013)

Hey,
bin 1,83 groß bei 89 Schritt, fahre mein X1 auch in L
Einsatz wäre rantasten an Enduro, Rennen in zB Treuchtlingen und Willingen für nächstes Jahr geplant
Bin noch dabei meine Fahrtechnik zu verbessern, dann auch mal Park und schweres Gelände als bei mir in HH (zB Harz) 
Was nicht heissen soll das wir hier nur 0m über Meeresspiegel haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (8. Mai 2013)

Hm.. ich habe 86 Schrittlänge ohne Schuhe und ohne Einlagen. Allerdings ist meine Sattelstütze auch bis auf 2 Punkte draußen. Aber L wäre mir nichts. Zumindest nicht für Park und DH. 

Mein Marathon Fully ist auch M. Aber jedem nach seiner Fasson!


----------



## mystical_meo (9. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute!

Zunächst DANKE an alle die mir mit Rat zur Seite standen!!!

Hab mich zwecks Traileinsatz für den 2013er Rahmen in M entschieden.
Jetzt wird das Teil die kommenden Tage Glasperlengestrahlt, neu gepulvert (weiß, kl. Akzente) und das bedeutet erstmal warten.

Gabel wird eine Fox Float 36 180mm 2014.

Beim Dämpfer werde ich erstmal beim 2013er Float bleiben und ggf. mal einen Float X 2014 antesten und schauen ob er mir Vorteile bringen würde.

Trigger, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer werde ich auf Sram X.0 gehen.
Bremsen möchte ich eine Formula RO oder was mit 4 Kolben.

Dann müsste ich mich nur noch für eine absenkbare Sattelstütze, Vorbau und einen gescheihten Riselenker (vllt. Answer 780, Spank Bearclaw, Race Face Atlas, habt ihr 'ne alternative?) entscheiden.
Griffe werden es ODI Ruffian.
Räder meine Industry Nine's (Enduro)


Kurbel wird warscheinlich auch 'ne Sram X0 in 3fach mit Bashguard.
Oder hättet ihr einen anderen, vllt. besseren Vorschlag?

Gruß
Franco


----------



## luxaltera (9. Mai 2013)

Bremsen würde ich anstatt formula lieber xt oder Saint vorschlagen. Etwas schwerer aber wartungsfreudiger und weniger Geräuschkulisse. Habe beide und will nie wieder ne Formula.
Für ein enduro reicht 2 Fach dicke aus


----------



## mystical_meo (9. Mai 2013)

Hi Lux,

wenn Shimano, dann Saint.

Ich fahre bereits seit Jahren Formula und hab keine Probleme. Die Geräuschekulisse lässt sich recht zügig und gezielt eingegriffen in den Griff bekommen. Die Wartung liegt mir, da ich sie gewohnt bin und genrell kein Problem damit habe.

Optisch gefallen mir alle Shimanos gar nicht. Das Design wirkt "Digital" und birgt für meine Geschmäcker kein Gefühl. Anders ist dies bei Produkten aus dem Hause Formula.

Insgesamt bin ich mit meiner Oro Puro enorm zufrieden. Nur fehlt es mir an einem Stückchen mehr an Bremsleistung und einem tickelchen "bessere" (meinen Anforderungen/Geschmacklich passendere) Dosierbarkeit.

Was mir noch einfällt. Gewichtstechnisch, kann man ja hier und da ein wenig raus holen. Gerade bei den Anbaukomponenten. Wo würde es Sinn machen? Habt ihr Vorschläge an Teilen?

Gruß
Franco

PS.: Pedale wohl etwas in der Art wie NC-17 MG II od. Reverse Trail Seeker 2.0


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. Mai 2013)

Ich kann auch nur die XT-Bremse wärmstes empfehlen, bin selbst zuvor die Juicy 7 gefahren und an den Bikes von Freunden diverse Formula und Magura.
Die XT hat alle Vorteile und nicht die Nachteile der anderen Bremsen:

- keinerlei Fading und hohe Standfestigkeit (bei den alten Avids zumindest ein echtes Problem)
- keinerlei Quietschgeräusche bei Regen, macht auch auf nassen Trails richtig Spaß (bei der MT-4 eines Kumpels ohrenbetäubend)
- fester, definierter Druckpunkt bei wenig Hebelweg und guter Dosierbarkeit (bei der MT-4 auch net ideal)
- ungiftiges, leicht zu handhabendes Mineralöl, das kein Wasser zieht und selten gewartet werden muss (bei Formula und Avid nur Bremsflüssigkeit vom Auto)

Ich hätte es nie für möglich gehalten mal eine Hydraulikbremse zu loben, nach all den negativen und nervigen Erfahrungen, aber die neue XT ist einfach ein gelungenes, perfekt verarbeitetes Produkt und noch dazu oft recht günstig zu bekommen


----------



## mystical_meo (10. Mai 2013)

Hi hiTCH!

Ich kann für meine Formula sprechen. Die quietscht absolut nicht. Trotz Formula scheiben. Das lange, helle Surren, was bei bestimmten Schwingungen auftritt, hingegen ist normal. Schau Dir mal das Video von Mario Lenzen in Canada an. Dort fährt er sein Rocky mit Saint. Genau das gleiche Geräusch, sicherlich begünstigt durch die diesig, feuchten Verhältnisse im Wald. Das gern genannte, bemängelte Fading kann ich auch nicht bemängeln. Man sollte möglichst kurz und hart bremsen. Wenn man ständig schleifende Bremsen fährt, kann es dies natürlich begünstigen und ggf. auftreten. Aber auch hier kann DOT 5.1 was bewirken und dennoch sehe ich auch hier nicht das Problem bei der Flüssigkeit, da es verdammt lange dauert bis der Siedepunkt erreicht ist (und für mich irgendwie unerreichbar wirkt). Sondern bei den Fahrern angefangen beim Fahrverhalten, über die Wartung bis hin zu den genutzten Materialien.

M.E. ist der Druckpunkt bei einer DOT Anlage immer direkter, knackiger. Da DOT zudem vergeleichsweise Druckstabiler ist. Kann aber, zum Leiden mancher Geschmäcker, zu einem recht "digitalen" (härterem) Bremsfeeling werden. Natürlich auch Systemabhängig. Aber selbst hier hat Formula m.E. ordentlich nachgelegt und die Dosierbarkeit erheblich verbessert.

Die Giftigkeit ist mir im Grunde egal. Ich trinke das Zeug nicht und entsorge es fachgerecht. Was aber die hygroskopie (zieht NICHT Wasser, sondern bindet Wasser) des DOT's angeht, ist dies tatsächlich gewollt. Der Vorteil dessen ist, dass das eingedrungene Wasser sich direkt im DOT "auflöst" und als nachteil den Siedepunkt senkt. Welcher tatsächlich sehr hoch und die Wassermenge faktisch sehr gering ist.

Auch in Mineralölsysteme kann Wasser gelangen oder durch Dampfblasenbildung auftreten. Hier wird der Vorteil des DOTS zum Nachteil des Öl's. Es kann sich nicht verdünnen/binden, sondern bildet Blasen/Tropfen. Folglich ist auch hier eine Wartung, vorsorglich, immer mal nötig!

Generell gesagt. Wo Hitze wirkt und Luft eintritt/vorhanden, ist Wasser immer zur Stelle.

Im übrigen bekomme ich DOT an jeder Ecke, Mineralöl fast ausschließlich im Shop und bei Mineralöl kann man Veränderungen bei niedriegen Temperaturen feststellen. Wichtig für Leute, die das ganze Jahr über fahren.

Bin die aktuelle XT gefahren. Sie taugt absolut. Die Einfingergeschichte finde ich auch nice. Was bei Formula auch top klappt. Nur gehen wir mal von einem Fading aus. Glaube kaum, dass man mit einem Finger mehr ausgleichenen Druck aufbaut als mit zweien am Hebel.

Optisch gefällt mir die Formula grundlegend besser und taugt mir, je nach verwendetem System, mehr. Das Entlüften ist vergleichsweise aufwändiger (XT ein Kinderspiel), stimmt, aber wenn man es kann und vor allem richtig macht (zu oft falsches Entlüften erlebt und einige schimpften fälschlich über Fading und bla bla) ist es genauso astrein und problemlos.

Gruß
Franco

PS.: Bitte nicht meine Zeilen als Belehrung oder Besserwissen verstehen. Spiegelt lediglich meine aktuelle Ansichtsweise.


----------



## Jlos (10. Mai 2013)

Schnäppchen!

10 Euro 



Bei S-tec


----------



## Patensen (10. Mai 2013)

Jlos schrieb:


> Schnäppchen!
> 
> 10 Euro
> 
> ...



Ich kann das bei S-Tec nicht finden. Hast du mal einen direkten Link?


----------



## Jlos (10. Mai 2013)

Sorry, nur direkt im Ladengeschäft.


----------



## trailinger (12. Mai 2013)

Ich bin bei gleicher Schritt- und Armlänge 1,86, hab also nur einen längeren Oberkörper. Ich fahre ein L mit 40er Vorbau, flachem Cockpit  und 150 Stütze und finds perfekt. Mir wär bei M der Auszug der Variostütze ehrlich zu lang, schaut blöd aus und mit dem kurzen Vorbau geht die Kiste auch ganz ordentlich aufs Hinterrad. Kurzer Vorbau lenkt sie auch viel besser.

Die Größe würde ich vom Einsatzzweck abhängig machen: Trails/Endurostyle - L; mehr Bikepark und Hüpfen - M 



mystical_meo schrieb:


> Servus ihr Guten!
> 
> Den einen oder anderen hatte ich hinsichtlich meiner Frage(n) bereits per PM angeschrieben und möchte mich hier nochmals für die klasse Hilfestellung bedanken. Einfach spitze
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystical_meo (12. Mai 2013)

Hi trailinger!

Danke für Deine Zeilen 

Im übrigen hab ich vorhin mein Stumpjumper 03 (140mm Talas, 165mm RP23, 90mm Vorbau) mal vermessen (fand keine Geo.daten auf Anhieb). Vllt. können die Kenner unter euch etwas daraus erkennen/schlussfolgern was mir auch helfen würde.

Rot = Daten E1 in M
Grün = Daten Stumpjumper FSR XC 2003

Gruß
Franco

PS.: Bei den aktuellen 810mm am Stump. passe ich spielend, im Stand, über den Rahmen.


----------



## Benni1977 (13. Mai 2013)

Hi,
mir ist jetzt schon des Öfteren aufgefallen, dass bei meinem X1 der Hinterbau sehr weich ist und ich deshalb Probleme habe. Probleme in dem Sinne, dass ich teilweise in Kurven mit den Pedalen den Boden berühre, wenn die Strecke auf einer Seite zum Berg führt auch hier der Kontakt zum Boden stattfindet. Gestern ist es mir wieder beim Überqueren eines Baustamms aufgefallen, da habe ich leicht mit der Kurbel auf dem Stamm aufgesetzt. Der Sag liegt bei ca. 25 %, somit also nicht zu weich eingestellt. Ich selbst Wiege mit Rücksack ca. 85 Kilo und fahre den Dämpfer auf 230 PSI. Wo liegt mein Fehler, den ich leider nicht sehe??


----------



## zero-bond (13. Mai 2013)

Das Problem hatte ich damals mit meinem X1 auch, das Tretlagerbist insgesamt sehr tief, hab mir auch etliche Male die Pedale vermackt. 

Den Sag und die Dämpfereinstellungen waren optimal, so wie bei dir wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## mystical_meo (13. Mai 2013)

Hi Benni,

hast Du versucht mit der Zugstufe etwas einfluss darauf zu nehmen?
Quasi der ausfahrende Druck nach Belastung um etwas gegen zu halten.

Gleiches Phänomen wenn man an der Gabel zu wenig Zugstufe gibt und beim ordentlichen Bremsen diese zu stark wegsackt.

Ansonsten bleibt da noch das tiefe Tretlager.

Gruß
Franco


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2013)

Benni1977 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mir ist jetzt schon des Öfteren aufgefallen, dass bei meinem X1 der Hinterbau sehr weich ist und ich deshalb Probleme habe. Probleme in dem Sinne, dass ich teilweise in Kurven mit den Pedalen den Boden berühre, wenn die Strecke auf einer Seite zum Berg führt auch hier der Kontakt zum Boden stattfindet. Gestern ist es mir wieder beim Überqueren eines Baustamms aufgefallen, da habe ich leicht mit der Kurbel auf dem Stamm aufgesetzt. Der Sag liegt bei ca. 25 %, somit also nicht zu weich eingestellt. Ich selbst Wiege mit Rücksack ca. 85 Kilo und fahre den Dämpfer auf 230 PSI. Wo liegt mein Fehler, den ich leider nicht sehe??



Machst nix falsch.
Probier das:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showth...+DHX+Air+Tuning+f%FCr+mehr+mittleren+Federweg


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2013)

mystical_meo schrieb:


> Hi trailinger!
> 
> Danke für Deine Zeilen
> 
> ...



Ich würde auf keinen Fall versuchen, das Stumpi zu kopieren.
Es sind 2 absolut unterschiedliche Bikes.

Ich würde so anfangen:

Sattelstütze ohne Versatz, Sattel ausrichten, Sattelhöhe festlegen.
Lenker 750- 780mm
Vorbau 50mm
Soviele Spacer, dass die Bremshebel nicht ans Oberrohr kommen.

Dann solange probieren bis du in der Ausgangsposition auf Vorder- und Hinterrad den gleichen Gripp hast.
Ich teste das meist auf einem Splitparkplatz.

Ich dneke, du wirst den Vorbau dann je nach Terrain und Fahrweise noch etwas kürzer Wählen.


----------



## mystical_meo (13. Mai 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich würde auf keinen Fall versuchen, das Stumpi zu kopieren.
> Es sind 2 absolut unterschiedliche Bikes.
> 
> Ich würde so anfangen:
> ...



Hi Andreas,

nein, keine Sorge, möchte nicht kopieren. Nur so fuhr/fahre ich die ganze Zeit mein Stumpjumper. Die Grafik sollte lediglich meiner Rahmengrößenwahl des E1 dienen.

Gruß
Franco

PS.: Wie genau tastest Du Dich an die Kraftverteilung der beiden Räder, auf dem Splitparkplatz, heran? Kannst Du es bissel näher beschreiben?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2013)

mystical_meo schrieb:


> ............
> PS.: Wie genau tastest Du Dich an die Kraftverteilung der beiden Räder, auf dem Splitparkplatz, heran? Kannst Du es bissel näher beschreiben?



Ganz einfach:
Ich fahre in der Ausgangsposition solange im Kreis, bis dass ich auf der Fresse liege...

Ne Quatsch, soweit soll es nich kommen.
Ich teste einfach nur ob Vorderrad oder Hinterrad zuviel Last haben.
Dann brechen sie nämlich bei unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten aus.
Ich fummel dann solange rum, bis dass es hinten und vorne etwa gleichzeitig abgeht,


----------



## Benni1977 (13. Mai 2013)

Mit der Zugstufe habe ich schon rum gespielt, hat leider auch nichts gebracht. 
 @RockyRider66: Besten Dank für den Link.

Ich bin im in Forum auf die Firma Toxohilcs gestoßen, welche die Dämpfer individuell einstellen können, um solche Probleme zu vermeiden. Ich denke, dass ich denen mal den Dämpfer zuschicke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailinger (13. Mai 2013)

Wurde ja schon geschrieben, dass man die beiden Bikes nicht vergleichen kann. Schau Dir mal nur den Radstand an, das spricht Bände. Und einen 90er Vorbau...das e1 würde ich nie länger als 50mm fahren, auch nicht in M. Generell ist das e1 halt nicht so spielerisch, auch wenn  2012 die Kettenstreben kürzer wurden. Beim L macht das den Charakter aus, es geht abwärts wie der Teufel, gibt ein unglaublich sicheres Gefühl dabei, ist bei unserer Größe auf längeren Strecken noch sehr angenehm und auch bergauf gut zu treten. Es ist aber eben ein verhältnismäßig großes Bike und deshalb weniger spielerisch. Trotzdem wirst Du auch auf dem L mit 50er Vorbau schon weniger gestreckt sitzen als auf Deinem SJ.

Aber am Ende hilft halt nur Probesitzen...



mystical_meo schrieb:


> Hi trailinger!
> 
> Danke für Deine Zeilen
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottRog69 (13. Mai 2013)

Hm.. hat denn keiner Interesse daran einem kleine E1 Hirsch ein neues Zuhause zu geben!? 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/166509-rotwild-e1-fs-pro-gr-m-weisz


----------



## Patensen (13. Mai 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Hm.. hat denn keiner Interesse daran einem kleine E1 Hirsch ein neues Zuhause zu geben!?
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/166509-rotwild-e1-fs-pro-gr-m-weisz



Ein kleiner Tip: wenn ich ein Bike für 2,6T verkaufen wollte, würde ich schon auch ein paar aussagekräftige Fotos und eine detailierte Beschreibung im Angebot einarbeiten


----------



## zero-bond (13. Mai 2013)

Was ist denn da für eine Gabel drin? 200mm?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2013)

Benni1977 schrieb:


> Mit der Zugstufe habe ich schon rum gespielt, hat leider auch nichts gebracht.
> @RockyRider66: Besten Dank für den Link.
> 
> Ich bin im in Forum auf die Firma Toxohilcs gestoßen, welche die Dämpfer individuell einstellen können, um solche Probleme zu vermeiden. Ich denke, dass ich denen mal den Dämpfer zuschicke.



Das aus dem Link kostet nix und dauert 10min.
Du änderst damit die Endprogression weil das Luftvolumen kleiner wird..
Kannst dir auch die Spacer von Fox kaufen, kommt aus das gleiche raus.


Bei Toxo bekommst du nur eine straffere Abstimmung.
Falls du ein Tuning mit individueller Abstimmung möchtest, dann schicke ihn zu TF- Tuning nach England.


----------



## thommy_b (14. Mai 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Hm.. hat denn keiner Interesse daran einem kleine E1 Hirsch ein neues Zuhause zu geben!?
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/166509-rotwild-e1-fs-pro-gr-m-weisz



wenn du ein paar Bilder reinstellen würdest und die Ausstattung komplett angibst, könnte es interessant werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (14. Mai 2013)

Ahoi!

Die lete die wissen, wie ein weißes E1 2011 aussieht und ernsthaft interesse haben.. dürfen mich gerne nach der Telefon Nummer fragen. Das Rad gehört einem Freund der sich mit Internet und Bildern nicht auseinandersetzt. Es steht in 63322 Rödermark und kann jederzeit nach Termin gesichtet und Probegefahren werden. 

Kann nur sagen das es wenig gefahren und gut gepflegt ist. Aber ich probiere die tage mal Bilder für Ihn zu machen und hier einzustellen! 

Grüße Rog.


----------



## thommy_b (14. Mai 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Ahoi!
> 
> Die lete die wissen, wie ein weißes E1 2011 aussieht und ernsthaft interesse haben.. dürfen mich gerne nach der Telefon Nummer fragen. Das Rad gehört einem Freund der sich mit Internet und Bildern nicht auseinandersetzt. Es steht in 63322 Rödermark und kann jederzeit nach Termin gesichtet und Probegefahren werden.
> 
> ...



jo. ich weiß wie ein e1 aussieht, allerdings weiß ich nicht, in welchem Zustand dieses ist. Daher wären Bilder hilfreich. Und 2.600,-- für ein Rad aus 2011 ist schon ganz schön viel Holz, auch wenn es ein Rotwild ist


----------



## Vincy (15. Mai 2013)

*Kleiner Einblick auf das Modelljahr 2014*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=634165
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/59439?page=1&limit=20

Die Bilder sind noch Prototypen


*R.X1 650b*

*Geodaten Rotwild R.X1 27,5" 2014 - Größe M* 

Oberrohr 580
Kettenstreben 423
Innenlagerhöhe 342
Standover 733
Reach 419



*Sonstige Features* 

150mm vorne und hinten, Fox 32
asymetrisches Steuerrohr
Einteiliges Oberrohr mit unten liegendem Gusses - folgt dem natürlichen Kaftverlauf
Steiler Sitzwinkel für Rotwild typische Bergauf-Performance - absenkbare Gabel wird so unnötig












*R.E1 650b*

*Geodaten Rotwild R.E1 27,5" 2014 Größe M* 

Oberrohr 580
Kettenstreben 428
Innenlagerhöhe 350
Standover 748
Reach 418




*Sonstige Features:* 

170mm Federweg mit Fox 34
asymetrisches Steuerrohr
Einteiliges Oberrohr mit unten liegendem Gusses - folgt dem natürlichen Kaftverlauf
Steiler Sitzwinkel für Rotwild typische Bergauf-Performance - absenkbare Gabel wird so unnötig


----------



## RCC03-Biker (15. Mai 2013)

scheinen zwei sehr interessante Bikes zu werden.
Bin auch mal gespannt auf die Geometrie (Sitz- und Lenkwinkel) und ob die Bikes eine Öffnung für eine RS-Stealth bekommen.


----------



## SchrottRox (15. Mai 2013)

Und wenns das X-erle dann noch aus Plastik gibt, mit einer mir ansprechenden Lackierung, dann werde ich schwach


----------



## Lapper22 (15. Mai 2013)

Irgendwie kann ich mich optisch nicht mit Laufrädern > 26" anfreunden...

Hoffentlich gibt es das E1 beim Festival als Testbike. Ausprobieren würde ich es gerne mal.


----------



## TOM4 (15. Mai 2013)

was ist denn das für ein cont reifen "TrailKing"? kennt den wer?

sonst sehen die bikes gewohnt super aus!


----------



## zero-bond (15. Mai 2013)

Steht im Artikel ist der Rubber Queen, allerdings weicht der Name für den ausländischen Markt ab!


----------



## oneeasy (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich weiß gar nicht ob ich  mein "altes" 2010er Modell hier noch zeigen darf  ist eben mein erstes Rotwild und bin schon etwas Stolz auf den Hirsch. Gerade deshalb, weil ich als Hesse ein Hessen-Bike mein eigen nennen darf.


----------



## heizer1980 (15. Mai 2013)

Das R1 mit dem ALSII Hinterbau ist immer noch ein sehr schönes Rad. Ich wünsche dir viel Spass damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (15. Mai 2013)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Und wenns das X-erle dann noch aus Plastik gibt, mit einer mir ansprechenden Lackierung, dann werde ich schwach


mir würde es aus Carbon langen  um der Versuchung zuerliegen


----------



## Bolzer1711 (15. Mai 2013)

Dann kannst du ja mal mit sparen anfangen , denke im Jahrgang 2015 wird es das Bike dann bestimmt mit Carbonrahmen geben.

Gebe zu, mir gefällt das 2014_650b ziemlich gut, ähnelt vom Rahmen her sehr meinem 2013er X1, mit dem ich nach ca. 350 km sehr zufrieden bin....     ich schaue mir mal die Weiterentwicklungen im 650b-Sektor an und dann sehen wir 2015 mal weiter (also auch anfangen zu sparen).


----------



## SchrottRox (15. Mai 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Dann kannst du ja mal mit sparen anfangen , denke im Jahrgang 2015 wird es das Bike dann bestimmt mit Carbonrahmen geben.
> 
> Gebe zu, mir gefällt das 2014_650b ziemlich gut, ähnelt vom Rahmen her sehr meinem 2013er X1, mit dem ich nach ca. 350 km sehr zufrieden bin....     ich schaue mir mal die Weiterentwicklungen im 650b-Sektor an und dann sehen wir 2015 mal weiter (also auch anfangen zu sparen).



Ooooooch, erst 2015? Ich glaube das ist mir zu lange...mir gelüstet nach Neuem 

...blos gefallen muss es mir - und momentan find ich üüüüberhaupt nix  Das braune X2 ist knapp dran, aber eben nur knapp...


----------



## Bolzer1711 (15. Mai 2013)

Dann musst du das X2 nehmen...  das wird bestimmt unverändert bleiben und Laufradgröße 26zig. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass ADP auch gleich das Carbonmodell ändert...     schätze sie werden erst einmal schauen wie das neue X1/E1, besonders die Radgröße, ankommt und dann für nächstes Jahr die Formen machen...

Den X2-Rahmen in braun kann man, soweit ich das weiß, noch kaufen.


----------



## TOM4 (15. Mai 2013)

oneeasy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich weiß gar nicht ob ich  mein "altes" 2010er Modell hier noch zeigen darf  ist eben mein erstes Rotwild und bin schon etwas Stolz auf den Hirsch. Gerade deshalb, weil ich als Hesse ein Hessen-Bike mein eigen nennen darf.



Schaut gut aus - aber sollten die reifen nicht eher umgekehrt montiert werden?


----------



## Orakel (15. Mai 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Dann musst du das X2 nehmen...  das wird bestimmt unverändert bleiben und Laufradgröße 26zig. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass ADP auch gleich das Carbonmodell ändert...     schätze sie werden erst einmal schauen wie das neue X1/E1, besonders die Radgröße, ankommt und dann für nächstes Jahr die Formen machen...
> 
> Den X2-Rahmen in braun kann man, soweit ich das weiß, noch kaufen.



Das X2 wird es wohl weiterhin in 26" geben


----------



## Andi_72 (16. Mai 2013)

Es geht auch noch älter: das Modeljahr 2009!
Im Winter-Tarn-Kleid


----------



## oneeasy (16. Mai 2013)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Es geht auch noch älter: das Modeljahr 2009!
> Im Winter-Tarn-Kleid


 
aber auch sehr schön wie ich finde  
ich wusste nicht das man die Reifen umgekehrt drauf machen sollte


----------



## heizer1980 (16. Mai 2013)

Vorne werden in der Regel die Reifen montiert, die einen besseren Gripp haben. Hat zwei Gründe, vorne brauchst du mehr Grip damit das Rad besser in der Spur bleibt und nicht bei jeder Kleinigkeit wegrutsch. Hinten dagegen ein Reifen der etwas weniger grippt, damit man den Rollwiderstand beim Treten nicht so in die Höhe treibt. Die Reifen Kombi sollte dabei natürlich immer dem Einsatzzweck entsprechend gewählt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (17. Mai 2013)

Sooo, das E1 ist furt. Der Enduro Hirsch, hat ein neues zuhause. Geht auch noch ohne Bilder... war nicht schnell genug!


----------



## Benni1977 (17. Mai 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das aus dem Link kostet nix und dauert 10min.
> Du änderst damit die Endprogression weil das Luftvolumen kleiner wird..
> Kannst dir auch die Spacer von Fox kaufen, kommt aus das gleiche raus.
> 
> ...



Besten Dank für den Tipp mit TF-Tuning, da werde ich meinen Dämpfer demnächst hinschicken.


----------



## TOM4 (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
Kurze frage - ein freund hat sich (aufgrund meines intensiven beratens!) ein 2012er x2 gekauft - wie habt ihr den euere foxelemente, bei rund 75kg +/- abgestimmt?

Ich hab nämlich im x1 keine fox gabel und beim dämpfer hab ich auch einen ein jahr älteren.

Ich bräucht nur mal einen anfangswert - dann müssen wir uns eh herantasten, aber damit wir nicht bei "null" beginnen müssen.

Besten Dank


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Mai 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Kurze frage - ein freund hat sich (aufgrund meines intensiven beratens!) ein 2012er x2 gekauft - wie habt ihr den euere foxelemente, bei rund 75kg +/- abgestimmt?
> 
> Ich hab nämlich im x1 keine fox gabel und beim dämpfer hab ich auch einen ein jahr älteren.
> ...



Fang mal mit 175psi an.
Dann solltest du im Sitzen (mit Ausrüstung) knapp 30% sag haben.

Zugstufe rd. knapp 1/3 auf von ganz langsam an.
Je nach Art der Dämpferlager und Zustand der Hinterbaulager.


----------



## Orakel (19. Mai 2013)

den Dämpfer 180psi, Gabel weiss ich grad net


----------



## TOM4 (19. Mai 2013)

Super - besten dank - somit hab ich mal einen anhaltspunkt!

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (20. Mai 2013)

Ahoi! 

Kurzer Einwurf da manche Leute immer meinen, man(n) könnte mit dem E1 nicht Touren... waren gestern knappe 70km im Odenwald / Hessen. Mir tut zwar ordenlich der Boppes weh aber mit nem Schnitt von 22km/h waren wir Flott unterwegs. ( 1* Ridley 29ér HT und 1* C1 FS Pro 26Z). Sehr schöne und leckere urige Adresse zur Einkehr: http://www.hundertmorgen-stuebchen.de/

Da mein Tourenfully immer noch out of order ist habe ich auf das E1 in einer Woche (ohne Urlaub) rund 275km runtergespult. Vielleicht trenne ich mich doch von Scott und E1 und investiere in ein R2.  Wobei die 29ér mich auch reizen würden. Sers und schöne Pfingsten Rog.


----------



## TOM4 (20. Mai 2013)

Mmmhh?? Komische logik - du schreibst von der tourentauglichkeit des e1 und willst es im selben moment verkaufen und dir statt dessen ein racebike zulegen??!!

Was denn jetzt?

Und es wurde schon öfters hier von der tourentuaglichkeit des e1 gesprochen.

Verkauf das scott und nimm dir ein r1/2 fs - dann bist du für alle gelegenheiten gerüstet!


----------



## ScottRog69 (20. Mai 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Mmmhh?? Komische logik - du schreibst von der tourentauglichkeit des e1 und willst es im selben moment verkaufen und dir statt dessen ein racebike zulegen??!!
> 
> Was denn jetzt?
> 
> ...




Nein, so war das nicht gemeint.. eher als Joke! . Ich kann das Scott nicht verkaufen sonst hätte mein Rotwild Händler und Kumpel nichts mehr zu lästern und schimpfen! ) Aber, ein Tourenbike ist das E1 nun wirklich nicht... aber man kann damit auch ....!


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Mai 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> .......... Aber, ein Tourenbike ist das E1 nun wirklich nicht... aber man kann damit auch ....!




Jetzt sind wir wirklich weiter.


----------



## mystical_meo (20. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub was Roger generell sagen möchte ist, dass das E1 defintiv auch für Touren tauglich ist und klar muss man(n) abstriche machen. Dafür gehts wohl bergab richtig krachermäßig 

Bin der Meinung, wenn man Tourenlastiger unterwegs ist, gerne uphills mitnimmt und bissel E1 Feeling haben möchte, dann wäre das X1/X2 optimal. Soll es noch Touriger/raciger werden, dann wohl das R2.

Oder, glaub optimale Ergänzung wäre, ein E1 mit Coil und ein R2 für den Rest.

Gruß
Franco

PS.: Jetzt bekomm' ich auch noch mitgeteilt, dass es keine 2013er Rahmen mehr für meinen Händler gibt. Könnt k**zen 
Wenn alle Stricke reißen, schaue ich wohl nach Canyon Torque, Intense Tracer oder einem Rocky Mountain Slayer, oder was weiß ich ...


----------



## ScottRog69 (20. Mai 2013)

mystical_meo schrieb:


> PS.: Jetzt bekomm' ich auch noch mitgeteilt, dass es keine 2013er Rahmen mehr für meinen Händler gibt. Könnt k**zen
> Wenn alle Stricke reißen, schaue ich wohl nach Canyon Torque, Intense Tracer oder einem Rocky Mountain Slayer, oder was weiß ich ...




Richtig Franko! Dann hilf mir... nimm mein E1 und ich hol mir ein X2. Loool


----------



## grosser (20. Mai 2013)

war gerade mit dem E1 am Gardasee.
Zum Vergleich zum X1 liegt das E1 satter auf dem Trail, hat mehr Sicherheitsreserven und bäumt sich viel später an Steigungen auf.
Selbst bei Touren zum Tremalzo war das E1 immer mit an der Spitze!

Zur neuen XT-Bremse mit Icetec: hat sich weder verzogen noch haben sich die Scheiben aufgelöst.  ich konnte mit einem Finger an der Bremse problemlos 1800hm vernichten.

E1 über dem Ledrosee




E1 in Aktion Richtung Navene


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Mai 2013)

die Bilder sind überflüssig......
trotzdem schön!


----------



## ScottRog69 (20. Mai 2013)

Warum überflüssig.... ? Ich finde Sie Top!


----------



## grosser (20. Mai 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Warum überflüssig.... ? Ich finde Sie Top!



RockyRider bekommt doch Herzschmerzen bei den Bildern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (20. Mai 2013)

dann stech ich noch ein bisschen zu!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Mai 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Aber, ein Tourenbike ist das E1 nun wirklich nicht... aber man kann damit auch ....!



Warum ist das E1 kein Tourenrad? Ich fahr damit nur Touren, teilweise über 2000hm rauf und runter am Tag und finde das Hochkurbeln sogar angenehmer als mit meinem drei Kilo leichteren RFC 0.3, wo der geringe Radstand schon nicht zum bergauf fahren animiert. Und wo ich selbst bei 130mm Federweg die Absenkung auf 90mm nutzen musste, die ich bei der 180mm Stahlfeder-Totem am E1 noch keine Sekunde vermisst habe.
Mit dem E1 ist Rotwild technisch und optisch ein großer Wurf gelungen, ich hätte nie gedacht dass ich dafür mein geliebtes RFC 0.3 links liegen lasse.


----------



## grosser (20. Mai 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Warum ist das E1 kein Tourenrad? Ich fahr damit nur Touren, teilweise über 2000hm rauf und runter am Tag und finde das Hochkurbeln sogar angenehmer als mit meinem drei Kilo leichteren RFC 0.3, wo der geringe Radstand schon nicht zum bergauf fahren animiert. Und wo ich selbst bei 130mm Federweg die Absenkung auf 90mm nutzen musste, die ich bei der 180mm Stahlfeder-Totem am E1 noch keine Sekunde vermisst habe.
> Mit dem E1 ist Rotwild technisch und optisch ein großer Wurf gelungen, ich hätte nie gedacht dass ich dafür mein geliebtes RFC 0.3 links liegen lasse.



genauso ist es!
wenn meine Kumpels bei ihren 301 die Gabel absenken und beten, dass das Vorderrad vom Liteville am Boden bleibt, kann ich bei meinem E1 mit 50er Vorbau am Lenker ziehen und das Vorderrad fällt wieder zurück auf den Boden. Eine Absenkung benötigt das E1 nicht! 
Viele haben Angst vor >14KG-Bikes!
Ich habe mich noch nie so Sicher auf Lago-Schotter gefühlt wie mit dem E1!!


----------



## mystical_meo (20. Mai 2013)

@Hitch
  @grosser

... genau, streut mir nur schön weiter das Salz in die Wunde. Wenn alles schief läuft, ist für mich kein 2013er mehr drinnen 

Hoffentlich haben die Österreicher noch was liegen, bin gespannt 

  @grosser

Top Location. Absolut traumhaft und lässt das Kurbelherz höher treten


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Mai 2013)

super grosser!
vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal was da unten für uns zusammen?
september "King of Baldo"?


----------



## ScottRog69 (21. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Bilder.... jetzt, bin ich auch sauer! ) 
Da werde ich wohl nie hinkommen!? ;/

O.k. Vielleicht habe ich  mich unglücklich ausgedrückt... wenn Du mit CC Fahrern und einem Cyclocrosser unterwegs bist... kannst Du nicht "rasen"! Touren geht mit dem E1 schon komfortabel... aber auf Speed fahren ist auf Dauer ziemlich anstrengend. Und wenn wir schnell fahren hechel ich dann ab km 40 irgendwann mehr hintendran statt vorne noch dabei. Und das hat jetzt nichts mit "Fitness" zu tun. Wenn meine Kollegen langsamer machen... ist das für mich auch kein Problem. 

Fahre ich mit meinem leichten Fully bin ich wesentlich schneller auf lange Sicht. Selbst wenn ich bisher noch nicht viel im Park und auf Trails war würde ich mich vom E1 nicht trennen wollen. Das Scott gebe ich nur irgendwann mal her weil ich es dann lange genug hatte und lust auf etwas neues. Ansonsten komm ich mit der Kombi aber auch gut klar!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Mai 2013)

Da hast du natürlich recht, mit breiten, grobstolligen Schlappen, Enduro-Laufrädern und Plattform-Pedalen fährt es sich nicht in dem Tempo und mit der Effizienz eines auf Geschwindigkeit getrimmten Leichtbau-Renners, aber da kann zunächst der E1-Rahmen nix für 
Dafür holst du die Leute dann bergab wieder ein, wenn ihr nicht gerade Flachland-Touren fahrt 

Ich denke mal es kommt einfach auf den Einsatzzweck an, ob man bergab maximal etwas gröbere Schotterwege fährt oder richtige Wanderpfade.
Mir kommen, zu meiner Überraschung, auf Touren sehr viele Leute auf den Schotterautobahnen bergab entgegen, vermutlich trainieren die nur Kondition ohne den Fahrspaß zu brauchen. Dann reicht natürlich auch ein leichtes Hardtail oder wenig Federweg hinten.


----------



## Vette08 (21. Mai 2013)

Seid mir bitte nicht böse, *ABER*

Diese Diskussion wiederholt sich alle paar Seiten ! Enduro ist Enduro und nicht CC. Es war schon immer so und wird immer so sein, dass die Beine entscheiden und nicht das Bike.

Ride on


----------



## grosser (21. Mai 2013)

Vette08 schrieb:


> Seid mir bitte nicht böse, *ABER*
> 
> Diese Diskussion wiederholt sich alle paar Seiten ! Enduro ist Enduro und nicht CC. Es war schon immer so und wird immer so sein, dass die Beine entscheiden und nicht das Bike.
> 
> Ride on



so isses!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (21. Mai 2013)

Vette08 schrieb:


> Seid mir bitte nicht böse, *ABER*
> 
> Diese Diskussion wiederholt sich alle paar Seiten ! Enduro ist Enduro und nicht CC. Es war schon immer so und wird immer so sein, dass die Beine entscheiden und nicht das Bike.
> 
> Ride on


----------



## Bolzer1711 (21. Mai 2013)

Vette08..â¦da hast du Recht!!

Es kommt einfach auf die Beinchen an und umso schwerer die KÃ¤rren werden, der Lenkwinkel flacher und der Federweg mehr wird, umso schwerer wird es die Bikes den Berg hoch zu drÃ¼cken oder auf Touren zu bewegen. 
Wenn man mit einem CC-Bike gerade mal so mit seiner Gruppe mitkommt, schafft man das schon mit einem All-Mountain nicht mehr, geschweige dann mit einem Enduro (die Bikes entsprechend ihrer FÃ¤higkeit ausgestattet).

Ein Profi fÃ¤hrt ein 14,0 kg Bike mit einer 34/36-Ãbersetzung locker eine Rampe hoch, grinst dabei und frÃ¤gt: âwar das alles?â, unsereins wÃ¼rde diese Steigung mit einer 22/36 mit Ach und Krach und mit dem letzten Schnaufer Ã¼berwinden, dem wÃ¼rde ich nicht mal mit einem <10 Kg Bike folgen kÃ¶nnen.

Dann kommt es noch auf die eigene Motivation an, will man den Rennfeilen Paroli bieten oder locker mit einem kleinen SchwÃ¤tzchen den Berg hoch kurbeln, um dann in der Abfahrt den CC-Boliden wieder auf die Pelle zu rÃ¼cken. 
WÃ¤hrend ich denen nicht zu nahe treten will, da ist letztes Jahr einer mit seinem Hardtail an mir vorbeigeflogenâ¦.   ich dachte mir, mal sehen wann ich dich auf dem Bauch sehe, aber nein, der kam heile runter!!! Also heiÃt es auch nicht, dass man mit viel Federweg der schnellste den Berg runter ist, sondern es kommt darauf an was man sich zutraut und welches Risiko man in Kauf nimmt.

Wenn man keinen Kompromiss eingehen mÃ¶chte, braucht man dann doch das Zweit- oder Drittradâ¦â¦     

 Gut dass die Industrie uns so viele Facetten zwischen 26ziger, 27,5er und 29zwanziger anbietet und es die alle auch von 80mm bis 200 mm gibt und wir uns nur entscheiden mÃ¼ssen


----------



## ScottRog69 (21. Mai 2013)

Du hast den Puls von 180 - 200 und die 2'tt sowie 3'tt Frauen vergessen die unsere Spirenzchen mitmachen.


----------



## cobraseppi (21. Mai 2013)

Heute eine kleine Runde im Taunus.

Mein 29er und das 26er meiner Frau...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. Mai 2013)

Mal ne blöde Frage... ist das an unseren 2011er E1 Rahmen eine echte ICSG 05 Aufnahme oder ein sogenannter Adapter?
Ich frage wegen der theoretischen Möglichkeit dort eine Hammerschmidt zu montieren, auch wenn dies schon wegen dem Pressfit Lager eine Herausforderung darstellt.


----------



## Maledivo (23. Mai 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> dann stech ich noch ein bisschen zu!



@ Grosser

Danke für die Bilder, die Erinnerungen vom Tour vor 4 Wochen kommen wieder hoch. Tolles Gegend.

Nächsten Jahr geht´s wieder hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotchili001 (24. Mai 2013)

*Was wiegt denn das R.C1-Ht/29 und was das R.R2-HT/29?*

*Das würde mich mal interessieren! Gewichte fahrfertig!*


----------



## cobraseppi (24. Mai 2013)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Was wiegt denn das R.C1-Ht/29 und was das R.R2-HT/29?*
> 
> *Das würde mich mal interessieren! Gewichte fahrfertig!*



Hi, meinst Du mein HT 29?
Das wiegt mit derReba Gabel, Ztr Flow, inkl Pedalen, satteltasche und Flaschenhalter in Gr. XXL 12,95 kg.

Grüsse

Sebastian


----------



## hotchili001 (24. Mai 2013)

*Hi Sebastian,*
*danke für die Gewichtsangabe!*

*Mich würden aber auch mal die Gewichte der anderen 29er interessieren!*


----------



## Orakel (25. Mai 2013)

Rotwild macht seit ein paar Jahren keine Gewichtsangaben mehr (im Katalog)
Wenn du dort anrufst oder ne mehl schickst bekommst du eine Antwort darauf.


----------



## hotchili001 (25. Mai 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> Rotwild macht seit ein paar Jahren keine Gewichtsangaben mehr (im Katalog)
> Wenn du dort anrufst oder ne mehl schickst bekommst du eine Antwort darauf.


 

*Hallo Orakel,*
*das ist mir schon klar,deshalb möchte ich ja von den Bike-Besitzern mal die tatsächlichen Gewichte wissen!*


----------



## ScottRog69 (26. Mai 2013)

Generell, kommt es mir so vor als verhält sich das mit einigen Bikes wie mit Autos die imemr schwerer, statt leichter werden. Trotz leichterer Komponenten. Das liegt durchaus hauptsächlich an den größeren Rädern, Mänteln, Rahmen Geometrien und den stabileren längeren Gabeln. Wenn man dann so ferz wie Lenker Remote / Lockout und absenkbare Sattelstütze braucht gehen Gewichte immer locker über 12 - 13Kg. 

Mittlerweile ist mir Stabilität fast wichtiger wie Leichtbau! Aber da hilt nur wiegen. Meiner Frau ihr C1 FS in 26Z. wiegt in XT Austattung 13,2 mein E1 in XTR / Pro Kombi mit 1550 Carbon Felgen 13,6Kg. Für ein Enduro top. Aber eben nur in 26 Zoll. Kumpel fährt ein Ridley (HT Ignite 70) in 29 und das wiegt mit XTR auch 13Kg.


----------



## ScottRog69 (26. Mai 2013)

Btw ... geht euch das eigentlich auch so??

Waren gestern wieder beim Kumpel im Bikeladen.... wenn ich die ganzen Haiger da sehe überkommt mich irgendwie immer der Drang noch ein Bike mitzunehmen. Diese Rotwild sind was Design, Lackierung und Geometrie anbelangt irgendwie neber Canyon und Scott einfach die schönsten Räder!?  Aber soviele Bikes wie dann in der Garage abhängen, kann man ja gar nicht fahren! Wobei ist es da nicht wie mit den Frauen, das der Trend zur Dritt und viert Frau geht??  

Wünsche allen einen schönen verregneten Sonntag! In Darmstadt saut es dermaßen runter das mit Sicherheit hier niemand aufs Bike steigt!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. Mai 2013)

Wir waren gestern auch im Bikeladen, der war trotz des kalten Wetters gut gefüllt und mir fällt auf, dass offenbar immer mehr Leute ihre vollgefederten Boliden an die Wand hängen, statt damit zu fahren. Trotz 100km Tour habe ich gestern, genau wie die letzten Wochen bei teils schönstem Wetter im Voralpenland, abseits von Asphaltstraßen keinen einzigen Radfahrer getroffen. Echt schade...


----------



## grosser (26. Mai 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Btw ... geht euch das eigentlich auch so??
> 
> Waren gestern wieder beim Kumpel im Bikeladen.... wenn ich die ganzen Haiger da sehe überkommt mich irgendwie immer der Drang noch ein Bike mitzunehmen. Diese Rotwild sind was Design, Lackierung und Geometrie anbelangt irgendwie neber Canyon und Scott einfach die schönsten Räder!?  Aber soviele Bikes wie dann in der Garage abhängen, kann man ja gar nicht fahren! Wobei ist es da nicht wie mit den Frauen, das der Trend zur Dritt und viert Frau geht??
> 
> Wünsche allen einen schönen verregneten Sonntag! In Darmstadt saut es dermaßen runter das mit Sicherheit hier niemand aufs Bike steigt!



Ich habe auch die Garage voller Bikes, die ich auch fast alle im Gebrauch habe!
Trotz der nicht gerade billigen Bikes sind die Ausgaben auf alle Fälle geringer als eine Zweit oder Dritt Frau!
Vor allem machen die Bikes meistens was ich will und sie halten den Mund!


----------



## hotchili001 (26. Mai 2013)

*Bitte mal die 29er Bike-Besitzer ihre Bikegewichte angeben!*

*Fahrfertig!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camaroracer (26. Mai 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Btw ... geht euch das eigentlich auch so??
> 
> Diese Rotwild sind was Design, Lackierung und Geometrie anbelangt irgendwie neber Canyon und Scott einfach die schönsten Räder!?  Aber soviele Bikes wie dann in der Garage abhängen, kann man ja gar nicht fahren!
> 
> Wünsche allen einen schönen verregneten Sonntag! In Darmstadt saut es dermaßen runter das mit Sicherheit hier niemand aufs Bike steigt!



Ja, ich könnte heulen  . Der Dauerregen geht mir gewaltig aufs Gemüt  . So schön meine Rotwild auch anzuschauen sind . . . . .  Ist nur ein schwacher Trost nicht fahren zu können  . Ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub und die Wetterlage zeigt kein Erbarmen Grrrrrrrrr . Ich denke schon über eine kurzfristige Flucht in den Süden nach . Aber wohin ?  Gardasee sieht für kommende Woche auch bescheiden aus  Hat jemand einen Tip mit Wettergarantie ?

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Vette08 (26. Mai 2013)

La Palma 

Bike macht dort richtig Spaß!


----------



## ScottRog69 (26. Mai 2013)

Nicht aktuell... hats auch gerade 14 Grad und Regen. ;/


----------



## Vette08 (26. Mai 2013)

Das La Palma auf den Kanaren


----------



## AMITS (30. Mai 2013)

Hi!

Mal kurz ne blöde, technische Frage am Rande.

Hab gerade vorhin die hintere Bremsscheibe und Bremssattel an meinem 2011er E1 aufgrund von "Schmierverseuchung" durch Silikonspray-Sprühnebel gereinigt. Hab dazu den Würth Bremsenreiniger verwendet. Jetzt ist mir bei der ganzen Aktion ausversehen Bremsenreiniger hinten auf den Horstlink gelaufen bzw. geraten. Muss ich mich nun um das im Link verbaute Lager sogen? Bremsenreiniger verflüchtigt sich zwar sehr schnell aber die Zeit, wo er wirken konnte, löst er ja alles Fett auf. Lager nun trocken? Was meint ihr? War nicht viel, aber mir ist halt die Bremsenreiniger-Soße vom Bremssattel aus über das Ausfallende auf den Horst-Link gelaufen. Ging so schnell, dass ich's im ersten Moment gar nicht erst gemerkt hab.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Mai 2013)

die Lager haben eine 2RS Dichtung, also schleifende Gummilippe.
Das dürfte dem Lager nix ausmachen, keine Sorge.


----------



## AMITS (30. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank! Da bin ich jetzt dann doch beruhigt. Hab mich schon das Lager wechseln gesehen und darauf hab ich z.Z. irgendwie gar keine Lust.


----------



## Waldbearbeiter (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal hier fragen ob jemand Interesse an einem Rotwild R.R2 Hardtail Carbon aus 2012 hat, oder jemanden kennt? Am Besten in der Nähe von Heidelberg, dort steht das Bike nämlich.

Die Austattung ist wie folgt:
GABEL DT Swiss XMM 110
LENKER CRANKBROTHERS COBALT3 680mm
VORBAU CRANKBROTHERS COBALT11 Carbon
SATTELSTÜTZE CRANKBROTHERS COBALT11 Carbon
SATTEL FIZIK TUNDRA2 Carbon
GRIFFE CRANKBROTHERS COBALT FOAM
KURBEL SRAM Truvativ Noir Carbon
SCHALTHEBEL SRAM X.9
UMWERFER SHIMANO SLX
SCHALTWERK SRAM X.9
KASSETTE SHIMANO XT 11-32 T.
BREMSE MAGURA MARTA SL 160/160MM
LAUFRAD VELTEC SL Nabe/ZTR ALPINE/Sapim
REIFEN CONTINENAL X-King(vorne) RaceKing(hinten) 

Ich weiss, dass das hier nicht unbedingt eine Verkaufsplattform ist, aber man muss eben doch schon eine gewisse Zuneigung zu der Marke Rotwild haben, wenn man so ein Bike fährt oder fahren mag. Daher will ich es ungern an jemanden bei ebay verkaufen, der den Namen Rotwild noch nie gehört hat.


----------



## TOM4 (2. Juni 2013)

Rahmengröße? Preisvorstellung? Versandkosten nach A? Eventuell auch nur Rahmen?
Gerne per pm

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldbearbeiter (2. Juni 2013)

Sorry, das hatte ich vergessen.
Rahmengrösse ist L
Der Neupreis war 5800. Also hätte ich gern noch um die 3000
Nur als Komplettrad


----------



## Maledivo (2. Juni 2013)

Hi Ritter,

vielleicht interessiert Euch das.

Zwischenbilanz meines R.C1.FS (Zeitpunkt Anfang 2013 bis heute):

Knapp 1000 km / 20.000 HM (etwa Fifty/Fifty).

Bin recht sehr zufrieden mit meinem Bike. Mein Rad hat anscheinend kein typischer Rotwild-Lackprobleme, vielleicht wurde mein Rahmen speziell lackiert worden .

Die MT4 Bremsen arbeiten wunderbar, hat mich nie im Stich gelassen.

Was demnächsten geändert wird, es soll ein gekröpftes Sattelstütze eingebaut werden, merke ich brauche noch 1 cm und habe den Sattel leider schon den komplett nach hinten gezogen. Nach Ersetzen Fizik Tundra durch Fizik Gobi habe ich keine Schmerzen mehr .

Es sollen neue Laufräder her, vor allem leichtere. Mit jetzigem bin ich recht zufrieden, kein Seiten- bzw. Höhenschlag (trotz ein km auf hartes Gelände). Ziel ist max. 1.600 gr.

Die NN-Pneus sind noch ganz Top (V 90 % / H 70 %), werden demnächst durch Conti ersetzt, will mal testen.

Evtl. 11-34 durch 11-36 zu ersetzen (habe auf Gardasee-Touren ein Gängchen vermisst) 

Bin recht froh, kein R.R1 FS gekauft zu haben, obwohl ich an manche Stellen, insbesondere bei Uphill, mal Gedanken an diesem Rad habe. Vielleicht kaufe ich mir ein Hardtail-Rahmen, baue dann Individuell auf und benutze für Waldautobahnen und im Winter. Momentan bin ich meistens auf Trails unterwegs (Danke an Rocky für den Tipp der Strecke ).


----------



## oneeasy (4. Juni 2013)

ich hatte mal ein wenig Zeit und Laune ............. ich weiß zwar noch nicht was ich damit mache  aber in meiner Werkstatt wird sich bestimmt ein Platz finden


----------



## Kordl (4. Juni 2013)

oneeasy schrieb:


> ich hatte mal ein wenig Zeit und Laune ............. ich weiß zwar noch nicht was ich damit mache  aber in meiner Werkstatt wird sich bestimmt ein Platz finden


Cool gemacht, So wie's ausschaut reinste handarbeit.

Gefäst in Plaxiglas wärs auch net schlecht und dann mit LED's beleuchtet.

Tom


----------



## AMITS (4. Juni 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> die Lager haben eine 2RS Dichtung, also schleifende Gummilippe.
> Das dürfte dem Lager nix ausmachen, keine Sorge.


 

.....Info nebenbei:

Habs jetzt auch nochmal getestet zur zusätzlichen "Gewissensberuhigung". Bremsenreiniger auf nen Klumpen Lagerfett (Größe ca. eines halben TicTacs) direkt draufgesprüht.....war dem Fett absolut wurst. Sah nach Abtrocknung genauso aus wie vorher und Konsitenz war nach wie vor FETTIG 

BtW......nur aus Interesse....Sind die Lager im E1 eingepresst (vermutlich schon) oder bekommt man die auch mit "Daumendruck" rausgepopelt?


----------



## heizer1980 (4. Juni 2013)

@AMITS
Find ich irgendwie gut, dass du das gemacht hast, hätte mir auch keine Ruhe gelassen.
 @oneeasy und kordl
Beides coole Ideen für den Rotwild-Partykeller um nach der Tour um die isotonischen hefehaltigen Recoverydrinks zu sich zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bohaim (4. Juni 2013)

Ola,

Hat hier vielleicht jemand nen Tipp wo man "günstig" an eine Fox Float 32 CTD Factory 150mm Gabel in weiß,Taperd, kommt?
(Keine Talas / keine Evolution / Nicht schwarz)

Alternativ maybe noch die 34er aber...32 wäre prima.

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## oneeasy (4. Juni 2013)

Kordl schrieb:


> Cool gemacht, So wie's ausschaut reinste handarbeit.
> 
> Gefäst in Plaxiglas wärs auch net schlecht und dann mit LED's beleuchtet.
> 
> Tom


 
ja wurde mit der Oberfräse gemacht  mit der CNC Mäschine geht es natürlich besser


----------



## bohaim (4. Juni 2013)

PS: Soll an ein X2 ran...
(und weiß würde da einfach besser passen als schwarz


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Juni 2013)

AMITS schrieb:


> .....Info nebenbei:
> 
> Habs jetzt auch nochmal getestet zur zusätzlichen "Gewissensberuhigung". Bremsenreiniger auf nen Klumpen Lagerfett (Größe ca. eines halben TicTacs) direkt draufgesprüht.....war dem Fett absolut wurst. Sah nach Abtrocknung genauso aus wie vorher und Konsitenz war nach wie vor FETTIG
> 
> BtW......nur aus Interesse....Sind die Lager im E1 eingepresst (vermutlich schon) oder bekommt man die auch mit "Daumendruck" rausgepopelt?



Dein Daumen wird das nicht schaffen.
Aber sie sind mit vernünftigem Werrkzeug raus zu bekommen.


----------



## oneeasy (4. Juni 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hi Ritter,
> 
> vielleicht interessiert Euch das.
> 
> ...


 
der letzte Absatz interessiert mich ja schon? Recht froh kein R.R1 FS gekauf zu haben  Warum? Hattest du schlechte Erfahrungen? Oder liegt es am geringerem Federweg?


----------



## Maledivo (4. Juni 2013)

oneeasy schrieb:


> der letzte Absatz interessiert mich ja schon? Recht froh kein R.R1 FS gekauf zu haben  Warum? Hattest du schlechte Erfahrungen? Oder liegt es am geringerem Federweg?



Nee das hat nichts mit schlecht zu tun, für mein Anliegen ist C1 FS geeigneter.

Damals bin ich sehr viel auf Waldautobahnen (Hardtail) unterwegs, da wäre R.R1 FS optimal gewesen, da ich auch ein paar kleine Trails fahre. Daher die Planung dieses Rad zu kaufen. Bei dem Kauf hat Bauchgefühl entschiedet und ich habe dann C1 geholt.

Mittlereweile wendet sich das Blatt, ich fahre nicht mehr so viel auf Waldautobahnen. Nach Gardasee-Touren bin nun infiziert, öfters nach Schwarzwald und Alpen zu fahren.

Da wäre C1 besser geeignet als R1. Natürlich gibt es noch besseres für diese Touren (X1 bzw. E1), erst mal will ich C1 solange benutzen bis ich etwas vermisse (Federweg zum Beispiel).


----------



## camaroracer (4. Juni 2013)

bohaim schrieb:


> Ola,
> 
> Hat hier vielleicht jemand nen Tipp wo man "günstig" an eine Fox Float 32 CTD Factory 150mm Gabel in weiß,Taperd, kommt?
> (Keine Talas / keine Evolution / Nicht schwarz)
> ...



Ruf mal Matthias von SCHALTWERK in Cochem an.
Der hat eigentlich oft was günstiges da oder kann es kurzfristig zum Hammerpreis besorgen  . 

Auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert.

02671 / 60 35 00  ( eigentlich zu jeder Zeit möglich )

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mein E1 zum ersten Mal für ein paar Tage an den Lago entführt, war ne riesen Gaudi 






Das Bild ist am Einstieg des Trails (Dosso dei Roveri) auf dem Sentiero 6 entstanden.
An dem Vormittag war echt eine geile Sicht und als ich später zum zweiten Mal mit der Bergbahn rauf bin sind die Wolken über die Straßen gezogen


----------



## bohaim (5. Juni 2013)

Ola,

Schon nachgefragt (da hab ich mein X2 auch her 
Aber leider die Gabel im Moment nicht verfügbar...  :/


----------



## SvenniLiteville (5. Juni 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Generell, kommt es mir so vor als verhält sich das mit einigen Bikes wie mit Autos die imemr schwerer, statt leichter werden. Trotz leichterer Komponenten. Das liegt durchaus hauptsächlich an den größeren Rädern, Mänteln, Rahmen Geometrien und den stabileren längeren Gabeln. Wenn man dann so ferz wie Lenker Remote / Lockout und absenkbare Sattelstütze braucht gehen Gewichte immer locker über 12 - 13Kg.
> 
> Mittlerweile ist mir Stabilität fast wichtiger wie Leichtbau! Aber da hilt nur wiegen. Meiner Frau ihr C1 FS in 26Z. wiegt in XT Austattung 13,2 mein E1 in XTR / Pro Kombi mit 1550 Carbon Felgen 13,6Kg. Für ein Enduro top. Aber eben nur in 26 Zoll. Kumpel fährt ein Ridley (HT Ignite 70) in 29 und das wiegt mit XTR auch 13Kg.



ich habe mein X1 29er mit Pedalen, XO/X9-Schaltung, SLX 2-fachKurbel, NoTubes Flow / DT 240s, tubeless Nobby Nic, Comand Post blacklite, Formula T1 203/180 auf 13,9kg gebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (5. Juni 2013)

möchte dir ja nicht die freude nehmen, aber sind 13,9Kg net a bissle viel für das 29er X1?
Vll. vertippt?


----------



## RCC03-Biker (5. Juni 2013)

Könnte schon hinkommen.
Das X1 Pro (2011) von meinem Spezl wiegt in Größe M 14,5 kg mit Reverb.
Und das is ein 26er...


----------



## luxaltera (5. Juni 2013)

ich hab auch ein x1 pro in S aus 2011 und das wiegt banahe 1kg weniger :0 
auch mit reverb und 3fach kettenführung und schweren reifen...


----------



## ScottRog69 (6. Juni 2013)

Hm...

mein E1 wiegt mit leichten Reifen (Rocket Ron 2,25) und ohne versenkbare Sattelstütze 13,3Kg. für ein Enduro, kein schlechter Wert wie ich finde.


----------



## heizer1980 (6. Juni 2013)

Hab mal am letzten Wochenende am MTB Einrur Marathon teilgnommen, mit dem E1 (15,9 kg). War dem Sportografen wohl ein Best of Bild in seiner Galerie wert.

http://www.sportograf.com/bestof/2012/index.html


----------



## Runterberger (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren im Ausverkauf ein 2010-er Rotwild E1 Comp gekauft.
Nun ist die Kurbel hin (dürfte ne Shimano Deore sein). 
Pressfit Innenlager.
Weiß jemdand ob bei mir ne 10-Fach XT von Shimano passen würde? 
Bzw. ob das mit 9-Fach funktioniert?

Bei den meisten Kurbeln sind die Innenlager zum Aufschrauben an den Rahmen...??

Bin für jede Hilfreiche Info Dankbar.

Gruß
Runterberger


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2013)

Die PressFitlager sind für 24mm Achsen.
Da passt alles Hollowtech von Shimano, egal ob 9-fach oder 10-fach.


----------



## Runterberger (6. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Info, dann hab ich ja die Qual der Wahl 

und 10-Fach??
Funktioniert das mit den 9-Fach Ketten??


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2013)

nein, bei 10fach brauchst du hebel, cassette, Kette und schaltwerk.
nur die kurbeln passen in 9-fach wohl dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (6. Juni 2013)

Runterberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren im Ausverkauf ein 2010-er Rotwild E1 Comp gekauft.
> Nun ist die Kurbel hin (dürfte ne Shimano Deore sein).
> ...



Verstehe nicht ganz.

Pressfit o.k., Kurbel defekt? Dann wieder Shimano Kurbel 9-fach kaufen (garantiert biliger als 10-fach), das mitgelieferte BSA Innenlager anderweitig verwenden, verkaufen oder entsorgen. Paßt wie von Rocky geschrieben ins  Pressfitlager rein.
Wenn nur das Kettenblatt verschlissen ist, würde ich nur das tauschen.

Falls Pressfitlager auch hin ist, musst Du das separat kaufen.


----------



## grosser (6. Juni 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> nein, bei 10fach brauchst du hebel, cassette, Kette und schaltwerk.
> nur die kurbeln passen in 9-fach wohl dazu.



Er meint, ob man 9fach mit einer 10fach Kurbel fahren kann!
9fach Kurbel fahre ich mit einer 10fach Kette.
Die andere Kombination habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert!


----------



## at021971 (6. Juni 2013)

Der Kurbel und dem Rahmen ist es egal ob es 9- oder 10-Fach ist. Kurbel muss nur zum Innenlager passen und das Innenlager zum Rahmen. Und Shimano 9- oder 10-Fach Hollowtech II Kurbeln verwenden das gleiche Innenlager. Nimmst du andere als Shimano Kurbeln musst du evtl. auch noch auf den Q-Faktor achten, damit genügend Raum zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kurbelarm verbleibt.

Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## Runterberger (7. Juni 2013)

Hey danke fÃ¼r die Info. 
Also es wird auf jeden Fall ne Kurbel von Shimano, und da mir die 10-Fach optisch besser gefallen wird es wohl so eine werden.
159â¬ fÃ¼r ne XT find ich allerdings echt happig.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juni 2013)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht ganz.
> 
> Pressfit o.k., Kurbel defekt? Dann wieder Shimano Kurbel 9-fach kaufen (garantiert biliger als 10-fach),



Leider ist 9-fach nicht mehr billiger als 10-fach. 

Shimano XT 9-fach: Klick

Shimano XT 10-fach: Klick

Das liegt wohl daran, dass die Lager von Paul Lange sich langsam leeren. 9-fach wird über kurz oder lang auslaufen. 

10-fach Kurbeln lassen sich ohne Probleme mit 9-fach Schaltungen fahren. 

Günstiger als 159  ist im Moment NEU nicht zu finden. Ich suche auch schon seit geraumer Zeit. Es sei denn, man nimmt ne SLX Kurbel. Die Performance ist die Gleiche. Aussehen und Prestige ist halt so ne Sache. Und wegen ein paar Gramm mehr...


----------



## at021971 (7. Juni 2013)

Bei Action Sports haben sie die dreifach XT in 175 mm für 139 EUR.

Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterberger (7. Juni 2013)

Action sports....
Die 2-Fach Kurbel ist dort auch am günstigsten!
Danke für den Tip.


----------



## Orakel (9. Juni 2013)

Bike&Kunst


----------



## TOM4 (9. Juni 2013)

Sehr fein - mir gefällt die "alte" linie vom x1/2 besser als die neue. Vom design halt - die geo ist von den neuen vielleicht eine spur besser, aber sonst ist die farbgebung halt ned soo meins.

edith: soll heissen bis 2012 ist´s gut und ab 2013 ist die farbe ned soo meins


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Juni 2013)

Rotwild goes AMG:





Info`s gibt`s hier und hier...


----------



## at021971 (10. Juni 2013)

Schönes Bike, wenn da nicht die Laufräder wären...


----------



## Kiefer (10. Juni 2013)

Netter Anstrich, gefällt mir.


----------



## Orakel (10. Juni 2013)

tz,tz, da sind die um die Ecke und ich bekomme das über die Medien mit 
schickes Bike.
Vll. begegned es mir mal auf Testfahrt


----------



## luxaltera (10. Juni 2013)

Hat hier jemand Interesse an einem 2011er x1 Rahmen in der Gr. S?
Alles prima in Schuss und verhältnismäßig wenig gebrauchsspuren da nie in steinigen gebieten gefahren. Übliche Führungsschleifpunkte (reverb) und kleine Lackabplatzer gibt es naturlich... 
Ich brauch's 2013er eine Nr grösser


----------



## oneeasy (11. Juni 2013)

oneeasy schrieb:


> ich hatte mal ein wenig Zeit und Laune ............. ich weiß zwar noch nicht was ich damit mache  aber in meiner Werkstatt wird sich bestimmt ein Platz finden


 
So das Ding hat eine Platz gefunden  damit mein R1 auch weiß, wo es zu Hause ist  




und an meinem Bike habe ich noch ein paar Sachen geändert  Ergon_Griffe und Nokon (somit ist nicht mehr so viel Kabelsalat am Lenker) Aktuell ist das Gewicht jetzt 11,35kg


----------



## ScottRog69 (11. Juni 2013)

Schick Schick... aber immer noch knapp 1,1 kg schwerer wie mein olles 2009ér Scott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneeasy (11. Juni 2013)

Mhhh macht mir nix .... Ich denke hier gibt es einige Bike's die leichter sind als meins.


----------



## ScottRog69 (12. Juni 2013)

oneeasy schrieb:


> Mhhh macht mir nix .... Ich denke hier gibt es einige Bike's die leichter sind als meins.



Nein, das hast Du falsch verstanden.. habe weiter oben im Thread geschrieben das die Bikes heute wie die Autos immer schwerer werden. 
Ich würde mein olles Scott lieber gegen ein schönes RW tauschen. Nur sind die alle als Fully so schwer, das ichkeines annähernd in die 10,00Kg Region bringe. Fahre ja auch ein E1 mit 13,3Kg. Bin heuer aber auch nicht mehr sooo leichtbau verrückt!


----------



## K3RMIT (12. Juni 2013)

Geiles bike, gefällt mir gut 
Aber wie hast du deine Bremshebel montiert?
Fährst du im Liegestütz?







oneeasy schrieb:


> So das Ding hat eine Platz gefunden  damit mein R1 auch weiß, wo es zu Hause ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oneeasy (12. Juni 2013)

Das mit den Bremshebel liegt daran, dass das Bild nach der Montage gemacht wurde aber noch keine probefahrt stattgefunden hat ist inzwischen geändert.


----------



## zero-bond (12. Juni 2013)

So fertig, die vorerst letzten Umbauten an meinem E.1 sind abgeschlossen. Neben einem NoTubes ZTR Flowex mit Acros .75 Naben, ist noch die Race Face Green Monster Kurbelgarnitur verbaut worden. Gebremst wird jetzt mit einer Saint - 4 Kolben für ein Hallelulja 











 @luxaltera der Lenker ist im gleichen Grün wie die Kurbeln


----------



## luxaltera (12. Juni 2013)

Super schick und ich werde beinahe genauso grün vor Neid, wäre da nicht die Kurbel deren Grün so gar nicht sum gesamtbild passen will... Da hätte ich zu schwarz oder (ebenso mutig) zu rot gegriffen... Bei anderer Fox Gabel sogar zu Kash Money plus passendem Lenker.

ansonsten würde ich schauen ob du das Grün in dem Ton nochmal an anderen Kleinteilen zurückkommen lässt. 
wie zB Lenker, Lagerdeckel und Gabel/Dämpfer Drehknöpfe (umeloxieren lassen)
oder, passend zur Saint, in Gold aber das ist nicht jedermanns sache und fragwürdig mit dem Grün... 
aber so ganz alleine sieht die etwas aus wie ein Ersatzteil.  

Nur als input... Will dem schönen bike nichts abtun, wie gesagt: Neid


----------



## Sabo.g (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich trenne mich von meinem R.R2 FS. Ich brauche Platz im Stall für einen neuen Hirsch.

Hier im Bikemarkt findet ihr alle Infos.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/184486-rotwild-r-r2-team-fs

MFG Sabo


----------



## ScottRog69 (12. Juni 2013)

Servus, mein Kumoel sucht evtl. ein R2
Baujahr und Km Leistung fehlt noch!?! Sind in den 1900,00 auch beide LRS enthalten? Gibt es noch original teile? 

Danke und Grüße

Roger


----------



## Sabo.g (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo ScottRog69,

die KM-Leistung müsste sich auf ca. 5000 km belaufen. Da ich aber immer wieder umgebaut und Teile variiert habe, gilt diese Gesamtleistung lediglich für die Gabel, den Dämpfer und Rahmen (2009). Wobei ich vor ca. einem dreiviertel Jahr die Hinterbauschwinge hab tauschen lassen. (Bei der alten machte die Bremsaufnahme geringe Geräusche - kann ich als Ersatzteil gern mit in Paket packen).  Ich würde gern nur einen LRS verkaufen, da ich den anderen noch für mein Schlechtwetter-Bike benötige. ;-) 

MFG Sabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabo.g (12. Juni 2013)

Den orginal Rotwild Vorbau müsste ich auch noch rumliegen haben.

MFG Sabo


----------



## XLS (12. Juni 2013)

guten abend . ich suche ein reifendichtmittel,welches ich vorsorglich in die reifen (mit schlauch) meines RE1 füllen kann.könnt ihr mir da etwas empfehlen? auf was muss ich achten? wie lange hält so was? mfg xls


----------



## zero-bond (12. Juni 2013)

Kommt ganz auf die Milch an. I.d.R. 3-6 Monate, wobei sich das wohl auf einen tubeless System bezieht. 

Vom Prozedere her, Ventilkopf raus und die Milch mit einer Spritze rein

Die Milch von Conti oder Schwalbe kann ich empfehlen!


----------



## XLS (12. Juni 2013)

danke für deine antwort. von tiptop gibt es ein mittel,welches seine wirkung die ganze reifenslebensdauer aufrecht erhält. gibt es erfahrungen?


----------



## Runterberger (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

vorletzte Woche beim Pedalieren hat sich mein linker Kurbelarm gelöst...
Nun mußte ich die Sonderkumststoffschraube (bei Hollowtech2) erneuern und den Arm wieder neu anschrauben. Hab aber das Gefühl das der Kurbelarm nicht so weit auf die Ache draufgeht wie es sein sollte. Habe pressfitt Innenlager, und das Gefühl das die Äussere Schraube am linken Kurbelarm schon nicht mehr klemmt. Kann mir jmd. weiterhelfen??
Danke im Voraus!!

Gruß runterberger


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juni 2013)

zero-bond schrieb:


> Kommt ganz auf die Milch an. I.d.R. 3-6 Monate, wobei sich das wohl auf einen tubeless System bezieht.
> 
> Vom Prozedere her, Ventilkopf raus und die Milch mit einer Spritze rein
> 
> Die Milch von Conti oder Schwalbe kann ich empfehlen!



Ich fahre die von NoTubes.
Wirkt flux und ist je nach Temepratur 2-4 Monate lebendig.

Mein Bruder hat irgendeine Industreimilch vom bekannten, klappt genauso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juni 2013)

Runterberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vorletzte Woche beim Pedalieren hat sich mein linker Kurbelarm gelöst...
> Nun mußte ich die Sonderkumststoffschraube (bei Hollowtech2) erneuern und den Arm wieder neu anschrauben. Hab aber das Gefühl das der Kurbelarm nicht so weit auf die Ache draufgeht wie es sein sollte. Habe pressfitt Innenlager, und das Gefühl das die Äussere Schraube am linken Kurbelarm schon nicht mehr klemmt. Kann mir jmd. weiterhelfen??
> ...



Rotwild hat bei meinem E1 irgendwie 1 Spacer mehr eingebaut als regulär.
Sonst klappt das mit der Kettenführung nicht so recht.
Bei Shimano ist das nie aufgefallen.
Beim Umbau auf RaceFace hat das dann irgendwie zu problemen geführt wie bei dir.
Den Tipp einen Spacer rauszuholen habe ich von grosser bekommen.
Frag den mal, der kennt sich da aus.


----------



## grosser (12. Juni 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Rotwild hat bei meinem E1 irgendwie 1 Spacer mehr eingebaut als regulär.
> Sonst klappt das mit der Kettenführung nicht so recht.
> Bei Shimano ist das nie aufgefallen.
> Beim Umbau auf RaceFace hat das dann irgendwie zu problemen geführt wie bei dir.
> ...



Da müsste man aber wissen was für ein Model es ist!
Das E1 Tretlager ist breiter als das von C1,X1 usw.


----------



## Runterberger (12. Juni 2013)

Es geht um ein 2011-er E1.
Hab jetzt irgendwie bedenken Das Rd mit in den bald geplanten Urlaub zu nehmen, da ich keine Lust habe in den Alpen plötzlich mit irreperablem defekt da zu stehen...


----------



## grosser (12. Juni 2013)

Runterberger schrieb:


> Es geht um ein 2011-er E1.
> Hab jetzt irgendwie bedenken Das Rd mit in den bald geplanten Urlaub zu nehmen, da ich keine Lust habe in den Alpen plötzlich mit irreperablem defekt da zu stehen...



Wie rockrider66 schon gesagt hat wird das Innenlager ohne Distanzringe eingepresst!
Kontrollier das mal und mess mal die Länge der Kurbelachse.


----------



## Runterberger (12. Juni 2013)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt net so  besonders versiert im Schrauben. Was genau muss ich nun messen? Und kontrollieren? 
Danne schonmal bis hierhin für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juni 2013)

mach mal ein Foto auf dem man das Tretlager von unten erkennt.

Auf der Kurbelseite sollte werkseitig zwischen dem Innenlager und dem Rahmen noch ein 2,5mm breiter Ring mit eingepresst sein.

Den legt Rotwild mit bei damit das kleine Kettenblatt nicht an der Kettenführung (Heim 2) schleift.
Bei den Shimanokurbeln ist das OK.

Bei meinem Wechsel auf RaceFace (mit anderer Kurbelklemmung) ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass die linke Kurbel nicht weit genung auf die Achse ging.
Da hab ich den Ring einfach rausgenommen.

Es gibt von Shimano kleine Einbauanleitungen.
Da erkennt man, bei welcher Tretlagerbreite (also am Rahmen) wieviele Ringe untergelegt werden müssen.
Demnach ist der Ring beim E1 nicht nötig.


----------



## Runterberger (13. Juni 2013)

ok. Mach ich Bilder folgen...


----------



## Runterberger (13. Juni 2013)

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1399315

Könnt Ihr das so sehen??!


----------



## keller79 (13. Juni 2013)

Nabend,
möchte mich nun nicht durch 230 Seiten wühlen und die Experten haben es bestimmt schon mal getestet:

Passt in ein R.X1 2011 ein 200x57 Dämpfer?

Verbaut ist ein 200x51.

Danke für Hilfe,

Florian


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. Juni 2013)

Bei meinem 2011er E1 ist definitiv kein Ring und ich hab bei der Kurbelmontage auch keinerlei Spacer eingebaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (14. Juni 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Bei meinem 2011er E1 ist definitiv kein Ring und ich hab bei der Kurbelmontage auch keinerlei Spacer eingebaut...




me too auch keen Ring dran!


----------



## abi_1984 (14. Juni 2013)

keller79 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> möchte mich nun nicht durch 230 Seiten wühlen und die Experten haben es bestimmt schon mal getestet:
> 
> Passt in ein R.X1 2011 ein 200x57 Dämpfer?
> ...



Das kannst Du doch selbst leicht ausprobieren. Dämpfer raus, Hinterbau bei eingebautem Hinterrad incl. Reifen voll einfedern bis vermutlich Schwingenbrücke oder Reifen am Sitzrohr anschlägt. Jetzt Abstand der Dämpferaufnahmen messen. Der sollte dann kleiner als 143 mm sein, dann klappt das zumindest unter Laborbedingungen.
Ob das Sinn macht, ist die andere Frage. Vermutlich erhöhte Schaukelneigung, noch niedrigere Tretlager, etc.
Nicht alle Dämpfer stellen den theoretischen Hub in der Praxis auch wirklich zur Verfügung.


----------



## grosser (14. Juni 2013)

Runterberger schrieb:


> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1399315
> 
> Könnt Ihr das so sehen??!



nee! musst schon die Kurbel entfernen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juni 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Bei meinem 2011er E1 ist definitiv kein Ring und ich hab bei der Kurbelmontage auch keinerlei Spacer eingebaut...



Der Ring ist schwer zu erkennen bei den PressFitlagern, beides schwarzer Kunststoff.
Bei der Kurbelmontage werden die Ringe auch nicht eingebaut, sondern beim Einpressen des Lagers.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juni 2013)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Das kannst Du doch selbst leicht ausprobieren. Dämpfer raus, Hinterbau bei eingebautem Hinterrad incl. Reifen voll einfedern bis vermutlich Schwingenbrücke oder Reifen am Sitzrohr anschlägt. Jetzt Abstand der Dämpferaufnahmen messen. Der sollte dann kleiner als 143 mm sein, dann klappt das zumindest unter Laborbedingungen.
> Ob das Sinn macht, ist die andere Frage. Vermutlich erhöhte Schaukelneigung, noch niedrigere Tretlager, etc.
> Nicht alle Dämpfer stellen den theoretischen Hub in der Praxis auch wirklich zur Verfügung.



An dem Verhalten des Hinterbaus ändert sich erst einmal nix.
Der Dämpfer ist nach wie vor 200mm lang, Tretlager bleibt auf der Höhe wie es ist.
Wippen ändert sich auch nicht, wieso auch.
Er federt einfach weiter ein.

Ausprobieren muss man es allerdings wie du es beschrieben hast.
Kritisch wird es mit dem Joch zwischen den Sitzstreben, es schlägt am Sattelschnellspanner an.


----------



## keller79 (14. Juni 2013)

Danke,das dachte ich mir fast als ich mir das mit dem 51er Dämpfer komplett eingefedert angesehen habe.


----------



## abi_1984 (14. Juni 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> An dem Verhalten des Hinterbaus ändert sich erst einmal nix.
> Der Dämpfer ist nach wie vor 200mm lang, Tretlager bleibt auf der Höhe wie es ist.
> Wippen ändert sich auch nicht, wieso auch.
> Er federt einfach weiter ein.
> ...



Ich bleib trotzdem dabei: Man fährt den Dämpfer mit mehr Hub natürlich auch mit mehr absoluten Sag, hängt tiefer drin  und setzt öfter auf. An der absoluten Tretlagerhöhe ändert sich natürlich nichts. Man kann den langhubigeren Dämpfer natürlich auch genauso straff abstimmen wie den originalen. Das macht aber auch nicht Sinn.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juni 2013)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Ich bleib trotzdem dabei: Man fährt den Dämpfer mit mehr Hub natürlich auch mit mehr absoluten Sag, hängt tiefer drin  und setzt öfter auf. An der absoluten Tretlagerhöhe ändert sich natürlich nichts. Man kann den langhubigeren Dämpfer natürlich auch genauso straff abstimmen wie den originalen. Das macht aber auch nicht Sinn.



Ah, jetzt weiß ich was du meinst.
Stimmt, hatte ich wohl falsch verstanden.


----------



## Runterberger (14. Juni 2013)

Runterberger schrieb:


> ok. Mach ich Bilder folgen...





grosser schrieb:


> nee! musst schon die Kurbel entfernen!



Sorry...

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1400052
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1400054

so müsste es gehn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juni 2013)

ei jo, guck doch mal.
auf der kurbelseite sieht man den zusätzlichen ring.

wenn du den rausnimmst rückt die kurbel um das maß weiter zur kettenführung.
wahrscheinlich schleift das kleine kettenblatt (bzw. die schrauben) am schwarzen alu.

wie gesagt, bei shimano hat das bei mir dauerhaft gefunzt, nur bei anderen klemmsystemen nicht.
daher habe ich das ding rausgeholt.

such dir mal die einbauanleitung für pressfit lager
ich finde gerade nur die anleitung für die geschraubten 68er/ 73er lager: http://radtechnik.dyndns.org/pics/bottombracket/ht2bb.gif


----------



## Runterberger (14. Juni 2013)

Ich entferne den Ring auf der Seite ohne Kettenblätter? Dann gehts?


----------



## Runterberger (14. Juni 2013)

Und wie geht der ab? Wollte ihn mit nem Schlitzschraubenzieher runterhebeln... vergeblich.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juni 2013)

nein, du brauchst das werkzeug zum auspressen der lager.
meine habe ich vorsichtig mit einem stück hartholz von der anderen seite durchgekloppt.

für raus: http://www.cycle-basar.de/Werkzeug/...erkzeug.html?gclid=CL3J8uSg5LcCFfLHtAodqCIAmg

für wieder rein:http://www.futurumshop.de/shimano-t...gle-shopping&gclid=CPLBxPGg5LcCFVMftAodh20AoA


----------



## XDennisX (14. Juni 2013)

Hey Rotwildler.... Stimmt es, dass des E1 650b Race limitiert ist? Weiß einer die Stückzahl bzw auf welchen Markt (Deutschland)es sich bezieht?


----------



## Runterberger (14. Juni 2013)

Runterberger schrieb:


> ok. Mach ich Bilder folgen...





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> nein, du brauchst das werkzeug zum auspressen der lager.
> meine habe ich vorsichtig mit einem stück hartholz von der anderen seite durchgekloppt.
> 
> für raus: http://www.cycle-basar.de/Werkzeug/...erkzeug.html?gclid=CL3J8uSg5LcCFfLHtAodqCIAmg
> ...



Der Rahmen hat aussen 72mm...+1Spacer wäre normal?!
Hab auch leider kein Werkzeug zum einpressen...
Werde es aber dennoch probieren. 
Danke erstmal!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juni 2013)

pressfit hat irgendwas mit 92mm

wenn das tretlagergehäse 92mm hat, kommt kein ring drunter (wie beim e1)
hat es 89,5mm wird auf der kurbelseite ein 2,5mm ring untelegt, sind also wieder 92mm

und rotwild hat zu den 92mm trotzdem ochmal 2,5mm zusätzlich unterlegt, deshalb ist deine kurbelachse jetzt etwas zu kurz.


----------



## luxaltera (15. Juni 2013)

X1 Rahmen ist bestellt. Kommende Woche wird geschraubt! 

Meine Pläne für die Wintersaison:
Entlacken, Zugeverlegung ändern (Oberrohr/Oberseite Unterrohr)
Neue Farbgebung:


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Juni 2013)




----------



## at021971 (15. Juni 2013)

Sieht zwar nicht schlecht aus, hat aber seine Identität als Rotwild verloren. Da hilft auch der Schriftzug und die Logos nicht. Bei der Farbgebung würde ich Scott draufschreiben, oder gleich ein Genius kaufen. Fatmodul ginge auch, die verwenden aber auch kein Bronze.

Rotwild ist per Definition seit 1996 in alu/hellgrau, grau, schwarz, rot und weiß gehalten. Davon sind sie nur im Gravitybreich abgewichen um auch diese Klientel anzusprechen. Und 2010 gab es mal einen sofort wieder aufgebenen Versuch, indem man bei R.X1, R.C1 und R.C2 Gold in den Decals einführte.

Anbei die Story wie und unter welchen Prämissen die Marke gemacht wurde. Kleine Auszug daraus zum Thema Farbe:

_'Since its first line released six yearsago, Rotwild has only used polished aluminum with red, gray and white asapplication colors. To differentiate between various price points, applicationsand technologies, the color code is varied slightly. This creates very highbrand recognitiona simple approach but one which no other brand was employingat the time'_

Und daran hat sich in nunmehr fast 20 Jahren nicht viel geändert. Und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. Juni 2013)

Wie in Thomas PDF-Anhang beschrieben, ist das hier für mich immernoch die klassische und eine der schönsten Rotwild-Lackierungen:





Zu einem Rotwild gehört mMn auch ein roter Schriftzug, weshalb ich persönlich mit den schwarzen Rahmen nicht so viel anfangen kann.


----------



## luxaltera (15. Juni 2013)

Das ist ja klasse. Danke für die Info


----------



## Runterberger (15. Juni 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> pressfit hat irgendwas mit 92mm
> 
> wenn das tretlagergehäse 92mm hat, kommt kein ring drunter (wie beim e1)
> hat es 89,5mm wird auf der kurbelseite ein 2,5mm ring untelegt, sind also wieder 92mm
> ...



Und kann es vielleicht sein das es zwei Arten von Kurbeln gibt?! 
Mit zwei verschiedenen Achslängen? 
Bei den Deore?
Wir reden hier nicht von 1-2 mm.
eher um 6-7.
Hier nochmal Bilder zur Verdeutlichung.
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1400383
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1400384


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Juni 2013)

die achsen sind doch immer gleich lang, daher doch die ringe um auf das maß zu kommen.

die maße kann ich nicht einschätzen, habe gearde kein bike zum messen.
bekommst du den den sicherungsstift der platikscheibe in das loch der achse?


----------



## Runterberger (15. Juni 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> die achsen sind doch immer gleich lang, daher doch die ringe um auf das maß zu kommen.
> 
> die maße kann ich nicht einschätzen, habe gearde kein bike zum messen.
> bekommst du den den sicherungsstift der platikscheibe in das loch der achse?



Aha, okay.
Der Stift der Scheibe geht gerade mal eine Umdrehung rein.
Unter anderem wurde ich ja deshalb so skeptisch.
Deshalb kann ich mir kaum vorstellen das da 2,5 mm so viel bringen sollen.


----------



## XDennisX (15. Juni 2013)

Hey Rotwildler.... Stimmt es, dass des E1 650b Race limitiert ist? Weiß einer die Stückzahl bzw auf welchen Markt (Deutschland)es sich bezieht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (16. Juni 2013)

Keine Ahnung ob sie da eine feste Anzahl festgelegt haben, aber im Prinzip ist jedes Bike limitiert, denn es werden bestimmte Mengen bei den Auftragsfertiger bestellt, evtl. auch noch mal nachbestellt, aber irgendwann im Laufe des Jahres kann es dann sein, dass es das Modell nicht mehr oder nicht mehr in jeder Größe gibt. Mitunter kann es auch nicht mehr beim Hersteller geordert werden, da alle schon an die Händlern ausgeliefert wurden. Und dann nähert sich die EuroBike und das neue Modelljahr steht vor der Tür und vielleicht ist das Bike dann nicht mehr im Portfolio. Beim R.E1 FS 650b kann ich mir das aber nicht wirklich vorstellen, denn diese wurde gerade erst eingeführt und Rotwild wechselt die Modelle nicht so häufig. 

Wenn Du eins willst, dann nimm mal Kontakt mit Mathias von www.schaltwerk-bikes.de auf. Alternative wäre auch noch www.s-tec-sports.de. Das sind wohl die beiden größten Rotwild Händler in der Republik.

Und wenn Du es ganz genau wissen willst, sendest Du eine Mail an [email protected]. Danach weißt Du es sicher. Und die können Dir auch sagen, was noch  an R.E1 FS 650b bei ihnen oder den Händlern verfügbar ist.


----------



## XDennisX (16. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## zero-bond (16. Juni 2013)

Vom G.1 gibt es zum Beispiel nur 25 Stück pro Größe. Bei dem E.1 in 650b kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es so stark limitiert ist. Aber wie oben geschrieben, kann Matthias vom Schaltwerk da eine Auskunft geben.


----------



## grosser (16. Juni 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> X1 Rahmen ist bestellt. Kommende Woche wird geschraubt!
> 
> Meine Pläne für die Wintersaison:
> Entlacken, Zugeverlegung ändern (Oberrohr/Oberseite Unterrohr)
> Neue Farbgebung:



mir gefällt es !


----------



## luxaltera (16. Juni 2013)

Danke freut mich das es nicht alle ein Sakrileg finden


----------



## Maledivo (16. Juni 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> X1 Rahmen ist bestellt. Kommende Woche wird geschraubt!
> 
> Meine Pläne für die Wintersaison:
> Entlacken, Zugeverlegung ändern (Oberrohr/Oberseite Unterrohr)
> Neue Farbgebung:



Auch ich finde diese Farbgebung genial, obwohl nicht so rotwildmässig ist.


----------



## luxaltera (16. Juni 2013)

Was mir an der rotwildaufmachung in letzter zeit nicht mehr gefällt sind die Grafiken und winzigen Schriftzüge überall. Ich mag's etwas simpler. Dieser decal Overkill wird von Cube, bulls und Focus auch betrieben und ich finde eine Marke wie Rotwild sollte da lieber in die "weniger ist mehr" lade greifen und die ganzen unnötigen Grafiken weglassen.. Mir hat zb das 650b enduro und das neue x1 im Erlkönig Outfit extrem gut gefallen, schön simpel und geradlinig. Das AMG Ding dagegen ist imho echt urhässlich und sieht total nach Camping aus... Aber gut, Geschmacksache.


----------



## XDennisX (18. Juni 2013)

Leute... Ich brauch Hilfe. E1 in 26 oder 650b ??? Hat jemand beide gefahren??? Danke!!!!


----------



## luxaltera (19. Juni 2013)

Heute den neuen Rahmen bekommen.
Das neue X1 liegt hier mit seinem BB92 Pressfit ohne jegliche ISCG aufnahme und direct mount geht natürlich auch nicht... bin jetzt schon etwas verblüfft und leicht verärgert.
Auf der einen Seite verpasst man dem X1 eine endurolastigere Geo und auf der anderen seite verhindert man den einbau typischer enduro anbauteile... ?
Naja die Kefü geht morgen zurück und dann muss halt ein passender bashguard gefunden werden... shit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Juni 2013)

Habt ihr einen guten Tipp bezüglich einer Kettenführung für das E1?
So ne Bionicon möchte ich nicht, wenn dann würde ich mir so ein Plastikteil selbst bauen.
Die von Rotwild montierte Kefü scheint auch net der Hit zu sein, was man so liest.
Sie sollte vor allem leise und kompatibel zu zwei Kettenblättern sein.


----------



## camaroracer (19. Juni 2013)

Ich fahre die e*thirteen TRS+Dual Kettenführung am E1.
Die Funktion der Kettenführung ist besser als die Heim2 da auch ein Abspringen der Kette nach innen nahezu unmöglich ist.
Zusätzlich ist noch ein Direct Mount Bashguard mit dran. Der lässt sich aber auch leicht demontieren falls du einen Bashguardring auf der Kurbel hast oder ganz ohne fährst.
Ist die gleiche Führung die Rotwild am E1 650B und an G1 Aufbauten montiert

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k626/a66018/trs-dual-ring-kettenfuehrung-iscg05-36-40z-schwarz.html

Gibt es auch in günstiger Stahl Ausführung.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k6...ng-kettenfuehrung-iscg-05-36-40z-schwarz.html



Gruß
Bernd


----------



## grosser (19. Juni 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Heute den neuen Rahmen bekommen.
> Das neue X1 liegt hier mit seinem BB92 Pressfit ohne jegliche ISCG aufnahme und direct mount geht natürlich auch nicht... bin jetzt schon etwas verblüfft und leicht verärgert.
> Auf der einen Seite verpasst man dem X1 eine endurolastigere Geo und auf der anderen seite verhindert man den einbau typischer enduro anbauteile... ?
> Naja die Kefü geht morgen zurück und dann muss halt ein passender bashguard gefunden werden... shit...



Das ist ja bescheuert!


----------



## luxaltera (19. Juni 2013)

ich brauch jemanden der cnc teile machen kann... hab ne idee.


----------



## molow (19. Juni 2013)

Wie ist die Idee denn!?


----------



## luxaltera (19. Juni 2013)

unkompliziert... aber schwer umzusetzen. das wird schwer um das bei dem rahmen passend zu kriegen da nur wenig platz vorhanden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## molow (19. Juni 2013)

Das möchtest du jetzt gefertigt haben?
Unkompliziert ja, einfach zu fertigen.. Nein.


----------



## luxaltera (19. Juni 2013)

eben genau das dachte ich mir auch.
vor allem die richtige passform zu finden und ein passenen protoypen zu machen hört sich nach ner menge kopfweh an...


----------



## luxaltera (19. Juni 2013)

hier stand mist


----------



## molow (19. Juni 2013)

Passform.. Da wäre das Gegenstück gut für um es passend zu Fräsen. 
Kopfzerbrechen wäre definitiv vorprogrammiert. 
Was kostet das beim Händler.


----------



## luxaltera (19. Juni 2013)

gibts nicht. muss man machen lassen. das was ich da gefunden gabs mal vor jahren (!) weil da ISCG aufnahmen noch nicht die norm waren wie jetzt (!)


----------



## molow (19. Juni 2013)

Achso, das ist schon Mies...
*gruebel*


----------



## luxaltera (19. Juni 2013)

das werd ich aus holz selbst modelieren müssen und dann jemanden finden der mir mit 3d cad eine datei draus macht... werd am WE mal tüfteln.


----------



## molow (19. Juni 2013)

Und dann jemanden der dir das fräst...


----------



## luxaltera (19. Juni 2013)

ich probiers erstmal mit ner c.guide da ich ja eh shadow+ hab und hoffe das dass reicht. hab nur schiss vor chainsuck... 
Und dann bleibt immernoch das problem das ich nen bashguard brauche. und da ja eine taco variante ausfällt brauche ich nen bashring. den wiederum gibt es nicht für 2fach XT kurbeln (argh!) und somit verfällt auch da eine elegante lösung und ich muss zur umgebauten 3fach kurbel greifen. Elegant und stimmig ist anders...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Juni 2013)

Ich hab auch Shadow+ und hab mir deshalb jetzt erstmal testweise ein Stück Gartenschlauch mit Kabelbindern an der Kettenstrebe befestigt. Ist auch nix anderes als ne c.guide, nur nahezu kostenlos und viel leiser 
40 Euro für so ein windiges Teil, das ist einfach nur pervers und geistesgestört...

Der Kettenblattschutzring für meine 2-fach SLX-Kurbel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (20. Juni 2013)

der sieht ganz nett aus. eigenbau? 

ich hab für die XT nur die Blackspire Defender gefunden und die sieht nicht nur furchtbar aus sondern ist auch noch sackschwer. oder die sauteure XTR 2fach endlösung von TF-Bikes.... 

Nee, Nee... Eine 3x10er XT mit bash anstatt grossem KB wirds auch tun... 
Ohne KBs und BB ist die 2fach ca 20g leichter... zu vernachlässigen. 
Bin nur gespannt ob der 2fach downswing shifter dann auch noch passt oder ob ich da auch wieder ans doktern komme. 

PS: Ich kenne die gartenschlauchlösung, sieht halt aber auch echt ******** aus. ich werd die c.guide mal testen. Ist es mir für die optik einmal wert. Wenn die sich auflöst kann ich immer noch nach eigenbau greifen... mit ein paar kabelbindern mehr scheint das aber gut zu halten.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (20. Juni 2013)

@luxaltera

der Bashguard von hitch_Hiker sieht aus wie der von Syntace...   habe auch eine 3-fach Kurbel auf 36/22 umgebaut, optisch ist das ok!! Nach Rücksprache mit grosser habe ich mir einen 2-fach Umwerfer besorgt und meinen 3-fach Shifter gelassen. Die erste Einstellung des Umwerfers war etwas fummelig, aber jetzt funktioniert das gut. 
Vielleicht lege ich mal auf die rechte Kurbelseite noch eine dünne Distanzscheibe zwischen Tretlager und Kurbelarm...   dann klappt die Umwerfereinstellung sicherlich besser.

Den c. guide habe ich auch montiert, mit den üblichen Kabelbinder...  den Kettenstrebenschutz habe ich in dem Bereich ausgeschnitten, bis jetzt hebt das ohne Probleme. Auf dem 36er Kettenblatt ist die Kettenführung meiner Meinung nach recht laut, da ich kein shadow+ habe, war es für mich aber die einfachste Lösung.

Übrigens, deine Idee mit der individuellen Farbgebung finde ich super, cooperation identity hin und her............    mich würde interessieren welcher "Lack" auf dem 2013er X1 ist, weisst du das, denn bisher konnte es mir niemand sagen....   Die meisten tippten auf eine Art Eloxal, Rotwild verneint das aber! Bekommt man die Farbe runter?
Mit der Lackierung bin ich zufrieden, bisher hat der Lack keine Masern  nur die ganz normalen Steineinschläge, auf einem Alurahmen sind mir die aber egal!!!

VG Bolzer1711


----------



## TOM4 (20. Juni 2013)

Hab auch ne c-guide und ich bin begeistert - geräuschlos und mit den "normalen" kabelbindern hält's bis jetzt problemlos!


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Juni 2013)

Das einzige Manko der C- Guide ist die tatasache, dass das Ding bei ordentlichem geballer mal soweit ausschwenkt, dass man es selbst mit der Kurbel abreist.
Bei uns im Wald liegen schon einige, irgendwo.
Ich würde mir was konstruieren, das dies verhindert.

Zum ShadowPlus habe ich bisher nur Gutes gehört.
Ich würde erst einmal probieren, ob du überhaupt noch sowas brauchst.


----------



## luxaltera (20. Juni 2013)

Danke jungs. Werds so machen.


----------



## heizer1980 (20. Juni 2013)

Bei uns hat sich einer wegen einer abgerissenen C-Guide das Schaltwerk abgerissen. Shadow+ ist eigentlich schon fast ausreichend. Dennoch habe ich trotz Shadow+ und Heim2 schonmal einen Knoten in die Kette bekommen. Dadurch war alles so unter Spannung, dass ich den Umwerfer abmachen musste um die Kette entwirren zu können.

Zum Bash hättest du noch die Möglichkeit



> Zitat von *SchrottRox*
> 
> 
> _Hi,
> ...



Wenn eine Zweifach Kurbel schon vorhanden ist, sonst denke ich 3-Fach mit Bash ist die schönere Lösung.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Juni 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> der sieht ganz nett aus. eigenbau?



Bolzer hat recht, das ist der Syntace Grinder 36.
Leider auch kein Schnäppchen, aber wenn ich mir die Kettenblattpreise ansehe und wieviele Aufsetzer ich am Gardasee auf Felsen hatte, dann hat er sich definitiv gelohnt und im Gegensatz zu vergleichbar schweren Schutzringen hält er auch sehr viel aus.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Juni 2013)

jau, der syntace bash trägt meine 75kg auch mal komplett über die felsen.


----------



## grosser (20. Juni 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Zum ShadowPlus habe ich bisher nur Gutes gehört.
> Ich würde erst einmal probieren, ob du überhaupt noch sowas brauchst.



Ich habe Erfahrung mit Shadow Plus und Sram Type 2 Schaltwerken und behaupt das Shimano Teil ist besser und schlägt weniger! 
Ich habe an meinem E1 deshalb noch nicht die Notwendigkeit gesehen eine KF zu montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (20. Juni 2013)

Ja das Ding habe ich gesehen. Gefällt mir nicht und wiegt 120g und ist echt teuer. 

Der Lack des 2013er Rahmens ist übrigens leicht mit Eloxal zu verwechseln. Mattgrau. Ohne klarlackschicht über den Decals. Macht einen guten Eindruck. 
Der Rahmen an sich macht einen viel leichteren Eindruck als mein 2011er x1 Rahmen. Material ist merklich dünner und macht nicht "tok" sondern "tek" wenn man dagegen tickt.
Um es mal ganz professionell auszudrücken. 
Mit der Qualität des Rahmens bin ich sehr zufrieden. Weiß sogar schon wie ich eine strahlte Führung realisieren kann ohne rundlich an kritischer stelle bohren zu müssen.


----------



## grosser (20. Juni 2013)

Was wiegt der 2013 x1 Rahmen eigentlich??


----------



## luxaltera (20. Juni 2013)

hab keine waage mit der ich das genau messen kann. werd mir aber eine bestellen bevor ich da was dranbaue


----------



## grosser (20. Juni 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> hab keine waage mit der ich das genau messen kann. werd mir aber eine bestellen bevor ich da was dranbaue



Das wäre nett!


----------



## luxaltera (20. Juni 2013)

kommt alles in die gewichte tabelle... auch das gewicht des alten rahmens.


----------



## Nayis (20. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute,
hab zwar schon gegoogelt aber leider nichts brauchbares gefunden, deswegen die Frage jetzt hier:
Was für Unterscheide gibt es zwichen dem 2011er und 2012er Rotwild E1 Modellen ?
Meine mal gelesen zu haben das das neuere Modell kürzere Kettenstreben und einen anderen Lenkwinkel hat weil das 2011er Modell angeblich zu träge war. Wirkt sich das überhaupt aus, habt ihr da schon Erfahrungen gemacht ?
Danke schonmal ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Juni 2013)

Eine kürzere Kettenstrebe stimmt, aber ob sich das spürbar auswirkt sei mal dahingestellt.
Außerdem hat der 2012er Rahmen eine "DirectMount"-Aufnahme für den Umwerfer und das Sitzrohr ist nicht mehr durchgehend gerade.
Die Optik bei der Dämpferaufnahme hat sich auch ein bisserl verändert und gefällt einigen Leuten beim neueren Modell nicht so gut.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Juni 2013)

Die kettenstreben sind kürzer.
Ob sich der lenkwinkel geändert hat ist eigentlich ungewiss.
Ggf. hat sich nur etwas aufgund der anderen Gabeln (180mm statt 170mm) getan.

Eine Testfahrt auf einem 2012 hat keinen AHA- Effekt zu meinem 2011er (auch 180mm) gebracht.
Ich fahre einen 30er Vorbau mit 785er Lenker und finde es nicht sooo träge.
Man muss sich halt eine aktivere Fahrweise aneignen, wie eigentlich bei jedem neuen Bike.

Über Wendigkeit kann man ohnehin dauerhaft debattieren......


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Juni 2013)

Du darfst auch nicht vergessen, dass der Preis für erhöhte Wendigkeit ein wesentlich unruhigerer Geradeauslauf ist, was ich persönlich beim Downhill gar nicht haben kann.
Da steige ich lieber in einer extremen Spitzkehre mal ab, die ich mit meinem kompakten, wendigen RFC0.3 noch gepackt hätte.
Wenn dein Schwerpunkt jedoch auf enge Kurven und Wheelie fahren liegt, dann ist das E1 sicher nicht das ideale Radl


----------



## heizer1980 (20. Juni 2013)

Hauptunterschied sehe ich darin, dass in die neuen Rahmen ein Stahldämpfer verbaut werden kann. Das ist in dem 11´er Model nicht möglich.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Juni 2013)

ob man um eine spitzkehre fährt oder schiebt liegt m.m. nach an der fahrtechnik

man merktes dann schon eher bei schnellen Richtungswechsel zwischen Bäumen durch.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Juni 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ob man um eine spitzkehre fährt oder schiebt liegt m.m. nach an der fahrtechnik



Das kommt halt immer auf die Kehre an 
Ich merke zwischen dem langen E1-Rahmen mit flachem Lenkwinkel und dem kompakten RFC 0.3 mit steilem Lenkwinkel einen drastischen Unterschied in Sachen Wendigkeit. Leider halt auch was die Laufruhe angeht, da ist das RFC 0.3 eine Zumutung... aber auch das ist natürlich immer abhängig von der Fahrtechnik und dem persönlichen Geschmack


----------



## ernieball73 (20. Juni 2013)

Und wie schlägt sich im Vergleich zum 2011/2012er 26"-E1 dann das E1-650B Race ? Falls es dazu überhaupt schon irgendwelche "Vergleichserfahrungen"  gibt ? Und wenn Mann diese Bikes überhaupt mal vergleichen "darf"?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Juni 2013)

ernieball73 schrieb:


> Und wie schlägt sich im Vergleich zum 2011/2012er 26"-E1 dann das E1-650B Race ? Falls es dazu überhaupt schon irgendwelche "Vergleichserfahrungen"  gibt ? Und wenn Mann diese Bikes überhaupt mal vergleichen "darf"?



In der Bike 02/2012 gab es wohl einen Testbericht dazu.
Allerdings würde ich persönlich die Entscheidung zwischen 26" und 650B völlig vom jeweiligen Modell entkoppeln.


----------



## zero-bond (20. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch beide Probe Gefahren, für mich war das 650b nicht ganz so "verspielt", ist vielleicht auch die Frage welchen Einsatzzweck man sucht. Für wirklich starken Singletraileinsatz mit starken Abfahrten und / oder den Bikepark würde ich das 26" vorziehen, wohin auch meine Kaufentscheidung gefallen ist. Das 650b ist wohl eher was für die Racer die etwas mehr Federweg und Potenzial auf wurzeligen Trails suchen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Juni 2013)

Hier noch kurz mein erster, experimenteller Ansatz einer Kettenführung 







Keine Ahnung ob es was bringt, werde ich dann nächste Woche auf den Trails vom Altissimo runter sehen, ob es mir da wieder die Kette runter haut.
Zumindest kann sie derart geführt weit weniger schwingen als bisher, ähnlich der Bionicon:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-XtE6nVLBE"]Folge 7 - Erfahrungsbericht der c-guide V02 KettenfÃ¼hrung - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nayis (20. Juni 2013)

Hey leute, danke für die schnelle und hilfreiche Rückmeldung  Ist mir noch gar net aufgefallen das das siztrohr und die Dämpfer Aufnahme verändert wurden. Aber das man bei dem älterem Modell keinen stahldämpfer verbauen kann ist ärgerlich. Hab noch einen vivid air hier und hatte eigentlich vor aus dem bikemarkt einen 11er Rahmen zu kaufen. Der 12er in grün gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so gut wie der alte weiße ;-) wobei das auf den Bildern auch manchmal nicht so gut rüber kommt. Mhhhh.... Naja mal schauen was ich jetzt mach ;-) trotzdem nochmals danke an euch


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Juni 2013)

Was spricht denn dagegen einen 11er Rahmen *mit* Dämpfer zu kaufen?
Ich hatte jedenfalls noch nie so einen sensibel und gut ansprechenden Hinterbau wie beim E1, den man trotzdem noch nichtmal sperren muss zum bergauf kurbeln.
Mir ist der Vorteil des Austauschs durch Stahlfederdämpfer nicht ganz klar, während ich bei der Gabel durchaus auf die Stahlfedervarianten schwöre.


----------



## grosser (20. Juni 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen einen 11er Rahmen *mit* Dämpfer zu kaufen?
> Ich hatte jedenfalls noch nie so einen sensibel und gut ansprechenden Hinterbau wie beim E1, den man trotzdem noch nichtmal sperren muss zum bergauf kurbeln.
> Mir ist der Vorteil des Austauschs durch Stahlfederdämpfer nicht ganz klar, während ich bei der Gabel durchaus auf die Stahlfedervarianten schwöre.



dem kann ich zustimmen!
Wenn ich von meinem Fuhrpark nur eins behalten dürfte, wäre es definitiv das E1 (2011), das Bike macht einfach nur Spaß!


----------



## Nayis (21. Juni 2013)

Das hört sich ja echt sehr gut an. Da muss ich mir überlegen doch einen 11er Rahmen auf zu bauen ;-) Fahrt ihr den alle mit ner 180iger Gabel ? Weil das Rad von rotwild ja nur mit ner 170iger ausgeliefert wurde. Und benötige ich eine Absenkung einer talas oder ähnliches ?


----------



## hotchili001 (21. Juni 2013)

*Hallo Rotwilderer,*

*was wiegen denn die 29er Bikes?*
*Das würde mich mal sehr interessieren!*


----------



## grosser (21. Juni 2013)

Nayis schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja echt sehr gut an. Da muss ich mir überlegen doch einen 11er Rahmen auf zu bauen ;-) Fahrt ihr den alle mit ner 180iger Gabel ? Weil das Rad von rotwild ja nur mit ner 170iger ausgeliefert wurde. Und benötige ich eine Absenkung einer talas oder ähnliches ?



Ich fahre eine Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air mit 170mm.
Eine Absenkung brauchst du nur, wenn du Probleme hast mit dem Verladen ins Auto!
Du kommst mit dem E1 die steilsten Trails hoch, da geht dir vorher die Kraft aus den Beinen, bevor das Vorderrad in die Luft steigt.
Mein Kumpel mit seinem LV301 und 150mm Gabel hat schon mit abgesenkter Gabel Probleme, da kann ich noch am Lenker reißen und das Vorderrad fällt zu Boden. Eine kleine Kritik amE1, es ist beim Springen etwas frontlastig, da muß man sich darauf einstellen.

RockyRider fährt ne 36er Van mit 180mm in dem Rahmen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Juni 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen einen 11er Rahmen *mit* Dämpfer zu kaufen?
> Ich hatte jedenfalls noch nie so einen sensibel und gut ansprechenden Hinterbau wie beim E1, den man trotzdem noch nichtmal sperren muss zum bergauf kurbeln.
> Mir ist der Vorteil des Austauschs durch Stahlfederdämpfer nicht ganz klar, während ich bei der Gabel durchaus auf die Stahlfedervarianten schwöre.




Zustimmung!

Ich bin sicher recht piniebel was Fahrwerke angeht.
Allerdings kann das E1 auch mit dem RP voll überzeugen.

Sehr sensibel ohne wegzusacken, saubere Endrogression.
Das Fahwerk wurde bisher in allen Tests sehr gelobt.

Lass dir das Diagramm mal auf der Zuge zergehen (rote Linie).


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Juni 2013)

Hat mal jemand der 2,6er Ardent am E1 versucht?
Passt der in den Hinterbau?


----------



## luxaltera (21. Juni 2013)

http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Juni 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/


----------



## fruchtmoose (21. Juni 2013)

-


----------



## grosser (21. Juni 2013)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> @ Rocky: ich fahre den Ardent in 2,6 als Hinterreifen im Dauereinsatz, geht problemlos auch in dickerem Schlamm (E1 2011), hat mMn sehr gute Eigenschaften gerade auf Waldboden, auch bei wechselnden Bedingungen, der Eindruck ist natürlich subjektiv, ich werde wohl so schnell keinen anderen Hinterreifen fahren..
> 
> ...



Hallo fruchtmoose,
was fährst du als Vorderreifen und was sind das für Modifikationen?
Gruß


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Juni 2013)

Glaube nicht, dass der passt wenn es "echte" 2.6 sind... bereits mein Hans Dampf 2.35 passt gerade so rein und würde am Kettenstrebenschutz schleifen, wenn ich den weiter nach vorne ziehe!

Aber wozu hinten so ein fettes Teil?
Ich fahre vorne den Baron 2.5 für maximale Traktion und hinten kann man halt dann alles verbauen was net breiter ist als der HD (siehe Reifen-Datenbank).

     @Nayis:
Ich fahre eine 180er Totem am E1 und habe mir noch zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine Absenkfunktion gewünscht, obwohl ich durchaus auch längere Rampen hochfahre. Das ist alles der Geometrie zu verdanken, habe ich selbst kaum glauben können. Bei meinem RFC 0.3 mit viel steilerem Lenkwinkel, da muss ich selbst von 130 auf 90mm absenken, um vergleichbare Anstiege zu packen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Juni 2013)

ich will den 2,6er Ardent bei meinem AX aufs E1 ziehen.
Der rollt so angenehm.


----------



## Nayis (21. Juni 2013)

Wow, danke für die vielen Antworten, ist man ja sonst gar net gewohnt  Das liest sich alles so super ich glaub mein nächstes Rad wird doch ein E1 ;-) Ich lasse es euch auf jeden Fall wissen wenns an den Aufbau geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fruchtmoose (21. Juni 2013)

-


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Juni 2013)

@Nayis:
Du kannst meinen Aufbau hier genau nachvollziehen:
KLICK

Ich würde das Rad wieder exakt genauso aufbauen und bestenfalls aufgrund der Ersatzteil-Lage auf eine 10-fach Kassette setzen. Dazu natürlich dem Shadow+ Schaltwerk die Shimano-Schaltgriffe anstatt SRAM zur Seite stellen.
Außerdem wären Mavic Crossmax SX mit UST-Schlauchlosreifen ein Traum, das war mir aber in Summe viel zu teuer.


----------



## Nayis (21. Juni 2013)

@hiTCH-HiKER 
Danke für den Link, tolle Beschreibung und sehr scschickes Rad ;-) 
Unter 15 Kg mit ner Totem und sinnvollen, robusten Komponenten, das ist echt ein super Wert.


----------



## Micha1982 (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
Hab da mal ne Frage. Wie Ihr im Bild sieht ist an meinem C1 HT 29er die vordere Bremsscheibe sehr nah an der Federgabel ca. 1mm Abstand. Ist das normal? Laut Händler ja, nur an der Gabel erkennt man minimale Schleifspuren. 
Danke  vorab für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## grosser (21. Juni 2013)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> um einer Diskussion über fragwürdige Aufbauten etc. entgegenzuwirken, eins vorneweg:



Wir sind ja nicht im Leidenwillich Forum!

Danke für deine Ausführung.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Juni 2013)

Micha1982 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Hab da mal ne Frage. Wie Ihr im Bild sieht ist an meinem C1 HT 29er die vordere Bremsscheibe sehr nah an der Federgabel ca. 1mm Abstand. Ist das normal? Laut Händler ja, nur an der Gabel erkennt man minimale Schleifspuren.
> Danke  vorab für Eure Hilfe.



ja, das ist so knapp


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. Juni 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ja, das ist so knapp



Liegt das an der Gabel oder ist bei 29" da was anders konstruiert?
Bei meiner Totem ist noch locker 1cm Platz zwischen Standrohr und Bremsscheibe...


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Juni 2013)

liegt wohl eher an der Gabel.
Ist bei meinen Fox auch so, macht aber keine Probleme.


----------



## XDennisX (23. Juni 2013)

Soooooooo......habe gerade mein neues E1 650 eingeweiht....nach 8km am ersten Anstieg ist die Kette gerissen..... kein so toller einstand :-( 

was empfehlt ihr....neue Kette oder neu vernieten?


----------



## Micha1982 (23. Juni 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> liegt wohl eher an der Gabel.
> Ist bei meinen Fox auch so, macht aber keine Probleme.



Hallo,
Ja du hast recht macht keine Probleme sieht nur knapp aus.
Vielleicht kannst du mir noch ein Tip geben. Seit kurzem ca. 100 km vibriert die Gabel beim Bremsen ( vor und zurück). Insgesamt bin ich ca. 700km gefahren. Und das vibrieren tritt bei jeder Geschwindigkeit auf. Scheiben wurden bereits gereinigt, Steuersatz ist fest und der Schnellspanner auch.
Bei der 1. Inspektion habe ich drauf hingewiesen aber das wurde als nicht schlimm und mit dem Kommentar " kommt schon mal vor bei Bremsscheiben" abgefertigt. Hoffe das ist wirklich nich schlimm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juni 2013)

hatte ich bei den Shimano digsbums 76 Scheiben.
Da lag es an der Anordnung der Löcher.
Hat Shimano aber mit der 80er Serie geändert (IceTec)


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. Juni 2013)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Soooooooo......habe gerade mein neues E1 650 eingeweiht....nach 8km am ersten Anstieg ist die Kette gerissen..... kein so toller einstand :-(
> 
> was empfehlt ihr....neue Kette oder neu vernieten?



Natürlich neu vernieten (außer du bist abergläubisch), es wird ja genügend dran sein um 1-2 Glieder rauszunehmen. Sonst hängst halt noch ein Kettenschloss mit rein.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (23. Juni 2013)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Soooooooo......habe gerade mein neues E1 650 eingeweiht....nach 8km am ersten Anstieg ist die Kette gerissen..... kein so toller einstand :-(
> 
> was empfehlt ihr....neue Kette oder neu vernieten?



Zum Händler und würde mir eine neue geben lassen


----------



## XDennisX (23. Juni 2013)

Händler ist 300km weg und er war schon sehr kulant beim kaufpreis. nerve ihn damit nicht....ich machs selber....hole mir halt ein kettenschloss.


----------



## luxaltera (23. Juni 2013)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Händler ist 300km weg und er war schon sehr kulant beim kaufpreis. nerve ihn damit nicht....ich machs selber....hole mir halt ein kettenschloss.


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Juni 2013)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Zum Händler und würde mir eine neue geben lassen



Was kann denn der Händler dafür, wenn einem die Kette reißt? 

Kettenschloss rein (sollte sowieso immer mit im Rucksack sein) und gut is. Dann passt`s auch wieder mit der Kettenlänge.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (24. Juni 2013)

Naja, bei einem so teuren Rad und dann 8km gefahren? Evtl. war ja auch die Kette zu kurz oder was weiß ich. 
I wär def. zum Händler und hätte gefragt, wie das sein kann und wenn ich nur ein Kettenschloss bekommen hätte, wäre es auch schon was. 
Aber klar, wenn der 300km entfernt ist, ist das schon schwieriger.


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Juni 2013)

Wie kennen ja die Umstände nicht, warum die Kette gerissen ist. Zu dicker Gang bergauf, irgendwo hängen geblieben oder was auch immer. 
Wenns ein Materialfehler wäre (was ziemlich unwahrscheinlich ist), dann hätte ich evtl. auch den Händler kontaktiert. 
Naja, er wird es schon richten.


----------



## XDennisX (24. Juni 2013)

Klar, normalerweise geh ich zum Händler, würde des Problem schildern und höchstwahrscheinlich mit ner neuen Kette rauslaufen. Aber ich bin am Kettenriss wahrscheinlich nicht ganz unschuldig, zudem war Matthias vom Schaltwerk super nett und ich geh ihm da wegen nem 3 Kettenschloss nicht auf'n Keks.  Nur musste ich noch nie ne Kette neu vernieten und wollte deswegen hier mal in die Runde fragen. Aber nach dem Vorfall, wird es sowieso zeit für die nächste große Tour ein Kettenwerkzeug zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (24. Juni 2013)

Hol dir die Kettenschlösser von Sram, die kannst 1.) wiederverwenden (ausser die für 10fach) 2.) werkzeuglos auf- und zumachbar


----------



## XDennisX (24. Juni 2013)

Wieso kann man die für 10fach nich nochmals verwenden? Dachte des schloss wird, wie du schreibst, Werkzeuglos montiert und unter Zug verschließt es sich.


----------



## Zaskar01 (24. Juni 2013)

Hab ich mal _*hier*_ gelesen. Ich glaub wegen der etwas schmaleren Kette. Sicher bin ich da gerade nicht. (Gerad mal überflogen bei den PowerLock scheint es keine Rolle zu spielen)

Ich verwende 8 und 9fach Schlösser und die meist 2 - 3 mal.


----------



## zero-bond (24. Juni 2013)

Nabend Zusammen,

hat jemand die genauen Steuersatzgrößen vom E.1 parat?

Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## abi_1984 (24. Juni 2013)

zero-bond schrieb:


> Nabend Zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand die genauen Steuersatzgrößen vom E.1 parat?
> 
> Besten Dank im Voraus!



Oben ZS44, Unten ZS55.


----------



## fruchtmoose (25. Juni 2013)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (25. Juni 2013)

Mit dem Wort Reduziersteuersatz ist aber im Allgemeinen was anderes gemeint: Er reduziert den Durchmesser des unteren Lagers von 1.5 auf 1 1/8.
Will heißen: Wenn ich eine Gabel hab, mit durchgängigem 1 1/8 Schaft, kann ich diese mit einem "Reduziersteuersatz" in ein Steuerrohr einbauen, welches z.b. für Gabeln mit Tapered Schaft (1 1/8 oben und 1.5 unten) gedacht ist.

Steuersätze mit dem ich den Lenkwinkel etwas steiler stellen kann, sind mir jetzt nicht bekannt. 
Aber vielleicht können dir die anderen hier weiter helfen.

Hier mal ein paar Links zum Lesen: 
vincy hats im Techtalk-Thread gut erklärt: Klick

SHIS-Norm, mittlerweile von vielen Firmen unterstützt: Klick

und Wiki: Klick


----------



## Zaskar01 (25. Juni 2013)

Angle Set kann doch den Winkel ändern, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## heizer1980 (25. Juni 2013)

Ja kann man, aber ich kenne jetzt keinen der unten passt. 

http://www.canecreek.com/products/headsets/angleset

Wie gesagt der hat unten eine ZG56 Schale und passt nicht


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Juni 2013)

OK, wieder ein bisschen dazu gelernt.


----------



## Zaskar01 (25. Juni 2013)

Guck mal auf die dritte Detailangabe (bissel runterrollen) ist das nicht ein ZS44/ZS56?

http://www.canecreek.com/products/headsets/angleset#product_102

Edit ZS55 hab ich überlesen, war auf 56 fixiert.


----------



## XDennisX (25. Juni 2013)

Kettenschloss gekauft... ABER: ist das sram powerlock(für zehn fach)zwigend richtungsgebunden? Es sind Pfeile eingestanzt, aber der ist entweder auf der Vorderseite der Kette in Laufrichtung oder hinten, aber nicht auf beiden Seiten. Macht das überhaupt was aus??


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juni 2013)

schon am Puky sollte das Kettenschloss so montiert werden, dass es sich im Bertrieb nicht selbst öffnet.

Und weil das immer der Papa gemacht hat, steht es für uns heute auf dem Schloss drauf....


----------



## XDennisX (25. Juni 2013)

@Rocky Rider:  ;-). Ja... Da hast wohl recht. Aber des Powerlock lässt sich sowieso nicht mehr ohne Werkzeug öffnen und es ist eben auch nicht möglich auf beiden Seiten des Kettenschlosses die Pfeile in Laufrichting zu montieren.


----------



## rotwild-rider (25. Juni 2013)

Wichtig ist, dass wenn das Schloss oberhalb der Kettenstrebe ist und man auf die Antriebsseite draufschaut, der Pfeil nach vorne zeigt.


----------



## fruchtmoose (25. Juni 2013)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (25. Juni 2013)

Aber warum muss es in Pfeil-Richtung laufen? Wegen sonst auftretenden Schaltproblemen, oder weil es aufgehen kann?


----------



## luxaltera (25. Juni 2013)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Aber warum muss es in Pfeil-Richtung laufen? Wegen sonst auftretenden Schaltproblemen, oder weil es aufgehen kann?



beides


----------



## abi_1984 (25. Juni 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> beides



Ich hätte aus dem Stehgreif keine Erklärung warum das SRAM Powerlock / Powerlink bei falscher Montagerichtung aufgehen sollte. Wenn ich mir überlege was es für ein Act ist, es willentlich zu öffnen fällt mir keine Fahrsituation ein, wo das passieren sollte. Kannst Du mir auf die Sprünge helfen?

Dass die Steighilfen an Kettenblättern und Ritzeln eher zur "kleineren" Laschenhälfte passen, leuchtet mir zumindest theoretisch ein.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mein E1 gerade auf Gardasee-Verhältnisse optimiert, mit neuen Reifen, neuen Griffen und in die Totem eine Feder härter reingebaut:


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juni 2013)

viel spaß!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (27. Juni 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> viel spaß!



Danke, werde auf jeden Fall nächste Woche ein paar Bilder und hoffentlich auch besseres Wetter mitbringen


----------



## grosser (27. Juni 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Danke, werde auf jeden Fall nächste Woche ein paar Bilder und hoffentlich auch besseres Wetter mitbringen



Ich bin zur Zeit im Pustertal, hier scheint die Sonne und es ist keine Wolke am Himmel!


----------



## juui (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo, ich möchte mein r.r2 fs verkaufen und bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Preis angemessen ist. Vielleicht weiß ja hier jemand wie viel das Bike noch wert ist.  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/190959-rotwild-rr2-fs


----------



## luxaltera (28. Juni 2013)

hier wollt3e doch mal jeamnd das gewicht vom aktuellen X1 Rahmen wissen?


http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-7367/rotwild-full-suspension-r-x1-fs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (28. Juni 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich hab mein E1 gerade auf Gardasee-Verhältnisse optimiert, mit neuen Reifen, neuen Griffen und in die Totem eine Feder härter reingebaut:



Cool, da will ich auch mit nach Gardasee


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Juni 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Cool, da will ich auch mit nach Gardasee



Das geht auch mit dem X1, ganz sicher.
Da knattern auch die 150mm ganz gut.

Also, zum "King of Baldo"- Festival fährst du dieses Jahr mit!


----------



## Maledivo (29. Juni 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das geht auch mit dem X1, ganz sicher.
> Da knattern auch die 150mm ganz gut.
> 
> Also, zum "King of Baldo"- Festival fährst du dieses Jahr mit!



Hi Rocky,

glaube du hast zwei Punkten übersehen:

1- im April/Mai war ich in Torbole/Gardasee

2 - habe ein C1 kein X1. jedoch klappte prima die Route Monte Baldo nach Torbole. Tremalzo ist für mein Bike eher für mich schon grenzwertig. Nächsten Jahr im Mai gehts wieder hin ;-)

Momentan bin in Zwangspause, bin letzte Woche gestürzt. Mit meinem Rotwild ist bis auf verbogenes Bremshebel nix passiert. noch nicht mal ein Kratzer bis auf Schaltwerk. Mir ist leider mehr erwischt.

Denke ab nächste Woche kann wieder auf Bike. ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Juni 2013)

ach ein C1?
Dann musst du etwas mehr arbeiten am Lago.
Gute Besserung.


----------



## zero-bond (29. Juni 2013)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Maledivo (30. Juni 2013)

Danke 

Ich darf dafür zwei Hardtails für Freunden aufbauen .

@ Rocky, jau ich lerne gerne weiter, es wird sicher bald klappen gemeinsam die Touren zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabo.g (30. Juni 2013)

ZU verkaufen R.R2 FS (wie neu)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/193648-rotwild-r-r2-fs

MFG Sabo


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Juni 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> [email protected] Rocky, jau ich lerne gerne weiter, es wird sicher bald klappen gemeinsam die Touren zu fahren



Geht klar, melde dich einfach.


----------



## Kiefer (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo 

Da wir zur Zeit 3 Wochen an der Nordseeküste verbringen, habe ich meinem  X2 eine an die Landschaft angepasste Bereifung spendiert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im Vergleich zur RubberQueen 2.2 sind die beiden RaceKing fast 300 gr.  leichter und zusammen mit dem Fox CDT Fahrwerk lässt sich das X2 auch  hier super bewegen.
Gewicht mit Carbonstütze und Raceking: 12,42 kg









Viele Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## Maledivo (7. Juli 2013)

Hi Ritter,

am Freitag und heute könnte ich nach zweiwöchige Zwangspause wieder radeln - es hat soooo guuuut getan 

Heute habe ich einen RW R2 getroffen, leider nur beim Vorbeifahren. Wohnt er hier in der Gegend (Koblenz)?

Habe eine technische Frage, Ihr wißt ja ich wollte mir neue Laufräder kaufen, nun habe ich mir überlegt ob ich direkt 650B Räder erwerbe und an meinem C1 montiere. Daher die Frage ob Platztechnisch möglich ist? Hat irgendeiner schon an einem C1/C2 probiert? Hintergrund ist, wer weiß wie lange die Industrie die gute 26 Zöller Pneus noch produzieren. Für Gabel sehe ich da kein Problem, aber für Hinterbau wird wohl eng sein.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (7. Juli 2013)

Also bei allem Respekt, aber was ist das denn für ne seltsame Idee 
Gute 26" Reifen gibt es sicher noch länger als deinen nächsten LRS, ist ja nicht so als würden auf der Straße nur noch Sentiero 650B fahren. Ganz im Gegenteil, für diese Größe gibt es aktuell noch gar nicht alle guten Reifen, so wie etwa den Conti Baron...


----------



## Maledivo (7. Juli 2013)

Wer weiß was die Industrie denken, für 2014 werden auch keine 26" MTB´s produziert, ...

Mir ist 26 Zöller auch viel lieber, nur schaue ich gerne ein wenig im Voraus bevor ich zwei mal neue Laufräder kaufe, ...

Wie es ausschaut wird es wohl Notubes Flow EX mit Hope Naben sein. Ich suche noch weiter


----------



## Orakel (8. Juli 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Wer weiß was die Industrie denken, für 2014 werden auch keine 26" MTB´s produziert, ...
> 
> Mir ist 26 Zöller auch viel lieber, nur schaue ich gerne ein wenig im Voraus bevor ich zwei mal neue Laufräder kaufe, ...
> 
> Wie es ausschaut wird es wohl Notubes Flow EX mit Hope Naben sein. Ich suche noch weiter



Naja, mit Hopenaben wird der LRsatz nicht so leicht. 26"oder 650B ? Wer weiß was uns die Industrie noch alles auftischt


----------



## Maledivo (8. Juli 2013)

Jau, es wiegt so um 1800 gr. 

Bei ZTR Crest könnte ich um 1500-1600 gr liegen, ist aber nicht so stabil wie Flow EX, jedoch für mein Anliegen ausreichend.

Es wird wohl 26" sein.

Im Moment fahre ich lieber als nach neues Laufradsatz zu schauen, das kann ich in den Wintermonaten machen


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2013)

im Augenblick ist viel DT im Ausverkauf.
Schau mal im bikestore und bei chainreaction


----------



## Zaskar01 (8. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen, 

darf ich mich in die LRS Diskussion einklinken? Ich tue es einfach 

Ich habe eine Frage zur Reifenwahl für den Harz (Gegend um Wernigerode, Selketal, Maisdorf, Durg Falkenthal (Dornröschen)). Da meine Larssen TT wohl nur noch als Heimbringer taugen, wollte ich gerne einen neuen Satz Decken kaufen.

LRS - je 2 x Hope ProEVO II mit ZTR Flow :

Als Tourensatz verwende ich die Kombi XKing 2.4 vorne und Larssen TT in 2.35 hinten.
Als Trailsatz habe ich sonst verwendet FatAlbert 2.4 vorne und Larssen TT 2.35 hinten (FA 2.4 fürs wirklich Grobe als Tauschdecke). fahren tue ich mit Schlauch.

Mit dem Albert vorne bin ich sehr zufrieden, auch wenn die IBC Meinung gegenläufig ist und werde diesen weiter verwenden (ev. mal den HansDampf ausporbieren? )

Für die Hinterräder suche ich halt Ersatz :

Touren LRS - XKing in 2.2 oder RKing in 2.2/ 2.4 ? Wert lege ich auf Laufruhe, Dämpfung, Grip. Rollwiderstand ist eher marginal einzustufen, er soll Laufen und nicht allzu viel Leistung schlucken (aufs letzte Watt muss ich nicht kitzeln)

Trail LRS - da bin ich für alles offen. Hauptsache ist für mich viel Grip, gute bis sehr gute Dämpfung, gute Selbstreinigung und Pannenschutz.

Danke für Eure Hilfe(n).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. Juli 2013)

Wenn du mit dem Albert zufrieden bist und nicht gerade öfter mal auf nassen Stein- und Wurzeltrails zugegen bist, dann würde ich ihn auf jeden Fall noch bis zur Verschleissgrenze fahren. In meinem Freundeskreis gibt es über diesen Reifen keine Beschwerden auf trockenem sowie festen bis leicht lockeren Untergrund.
Der HD ist meiner Erfahrung nach nur eine gewisse Zeit lang besser, offenbar hat er eine dünne, griffige Schicht oben drauf, die sich recht schnell abnutzt. Anders kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht erklären, warum er von der Leistung derart deutlich spürbar nachlässt.
Auf richtig steilen, rutschigen Trails bräuchtest du zum kontrollierten Fahren sowieso eine andere Kategorie von Reifen, aber es klingt jetzt nicht so als wäre das dein Ziel bei deinen Harz-Touren 

Probier doch hinten mal den Continental Baron 2.3 für Trail/Touren, der trifft jedenfalls dein beschriebenes Anforderungsprofil. Du wirst höchstens schockiert sein, dass er bei schlechten Verhältnissen so viel besser haftet wie deine Schwalbe-Reifen.


----------



## Zaskar01 (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo ...

ersteinmal Dnake für deine Rückmeldung. Du hast richtig erkannt, dass ich mehr der Schönwetter radler bin. Bei Regnwahrscheinlichkeit etc bin ich mehr der Tourenfahrer und dort brauche ich auch nicht den letzten Haftrest  Den FA habe ich hnten auch nur aufegzogen, wenn die Trails noch nass bzw. feucht waren. ansonsten eher den Larssen gefahren.

Der Conti Baron scheint ja ganz gute Bewertungen zu haben. Frage gibt es beim X1 irgendwelche Beschränkungen vom Hinterbau her? Der FA sieht schon recht eng aus.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2013)

der baron ist schmal, da bekommst du fast 2 reifen durch


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. Juli 2013)

Der Baron 2.3 baut nicht so breit, da brauchst du dir beim X1 überhaupt keine Sorgen zu machen!
Wichtig ist nur die Variante mit BCC (Black Chili Compound) zu wählen und nicht etwa die asiatische Billigvariante für ~20 Euro.


----------



## Kiefer (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo

Schau dir mal die Rubber Queen 2.2 an.
Sehr guter Tourenreifen wie ich finde.
Wenn wir wieder zu Hause sind, ist das mein Reifen.
Gewicht bei meinen ca. 620-630 gr. Grip für mich auf jeden Fall ausreichend, Rollwiderstand nicht schlechter wie beim X-King 2.4

Im Vergleich zum Raceking 2.2 übrigens, rollt die RQ auch nicht viel schlechter 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Kiefer (8. Juli 2013)

Natürlich nur die Black Chili Compound !
(Made in Germany)


----------



## Zaskar01 (8. Juli 2013)

BCC ist klar ! Das habe ich hier schon aus den Conti-Threads entnommen.

Also scheint Conti inzwischen wohl auf allen Gebieten ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht zu haben.

Werde mir die Woche mal die RQ und den Baron anschauen. 2.2 am HR ist also als Antrieb ausreichen. Der Charme an der Lösung scheint mir die nicht nötige Wechselei am HR zu sein.. Schafft Platz, wenn ich nur die VR mitschlöfen muss. 

Gewichts- und Wattfetischist bin ich nicht. Ich lege eher Wert auf die von mir angesprochenen Kriterien. Daher darf es ruhig etwas schwerer bzw. klebriger sein.


----------



## Maledivo (8. Juli 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> im Augenblick ist viel DT im Ausverkauf.
> Schau mal im bikestore und bei chainreaction



Danke Rocky, ich werde es mir heute abend anschauen


----------



## luxaltera (8. Juli 2013)

Das x1 hat echt genug Platz für so ziemlich alles bis 2.4"
Habe jetzt den FA Front in 2.4 hinten drauf (MM 2.4 trailstar vorne) auf ner ztr Flow. Das macht den Reifen nochmal etwas breiter als vorher auf den Tricon. 
Mantelbreite ist nun 62mm und die Stollen sogar noch etwa 1-2mm mehr. Passt perfekt bei 1.9bar aber viel größer muss es nicht werden 
Mit der Kombi finde ich echt alles sehr fahrbar außer Straße... Aber das macht mir mit keiner reifenkombi Spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (8. Juli 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Jau, es wiegt so um 1800 gr.
> 
> Bei ZTR Crest könnte ich um 1500-1600 gr liegen, ist aber nicht so stabil wie Flow EX, jedoch für mein Anliegen ausreichend.
> 
> ...



Jo, 27,5 passt nicht in den Hinterbau und die 26er Fox haben keine Freigabe, da bei Ausschöpfung des Federwegs der Reifen mit der Gabel Brücke Kontakt bekommt!
Jetzt stell dir vor, du Springer und landest auf dem Vorderrad, das blockiert, da der Reifen auf die Gabel Brücke schlägt, da rettet dich nur noch Redbull!


----------



## Zaskar01 (8. Juli 2013)

Okay, danke Euch für Eure Erfahrungen.

Also Touren LRS :

Vorne Xking 2.4 BCC Protection
Hinten entweder der Baron oder die RQ in 2.2 BCC Protection

Trail LRS

Vorne FA 2.4 Pace bzw. Trailstar VR (Frage kann man den HR umdrehen und als VR verwenden? )

Danke euch erstmal. Ich test dies mal aus.
Hinten siehe oben


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2013)

Reifen rumdrehen geht, macht aber nich immer Sinn.

Schau dir das Profil mal genau an.
meist hat man an den Mittelstollen eine senkrechte Seitenfläche und eine etwas abgeschrägte.
Die Senkrechte frisst sich besser fest, logo.

Ein Hinterreifen kann so gekennzeichnet werden, dass die Stollen einmal für besseren Vortrieb oder für mehr Bremskraft sorgen.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (8. Juli 2013)

Also einen X-King vorne und nen Baron hinten drauf macht überhaupt keinen sinn. 
Anders rum schon.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2013)

mit "rumdrehen" habe ich die Laufrichtung gemeint.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. Juli 2013)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Also einen X-King vorne und nen Baron hinten drauf macht überhaupt keinen sinn.
> Anders rum schon.



Außer man driftet gerne mit dem Vorderrad um die Kurve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (8. Juli 2013)

Also die Kombi Xking / Baron bzw. RQ (als Tourensatz) ist nicht empfehlenswert?

Schade ich dachte ich könnte mir einmal Radtausch (hinten sparen), indem ich den Baron bzw. die RQ für Trail und Touren LRS am HR habe.

Dann also 

Tour 

XKing 2.4 / Rking 2.2

Trail

FA 2.4 /Baron oder RQ in 2.2  

?


----------



## Kiefer (8. Juli 2013)

Wenn X-king, dann aber hinten !
Den RQ natürlich nach vorne.
Ich fahren v+h die RQ 2.2

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Zaskar01 (8. Juli 2013)

Also so wie eins drüber?

Nagut eben doch immer 2 komplette LRS dabeihaben. Es gibt wahrlich schlimmeres. Danke


----------



## TOM4 (8. Juli 2013)

Oder rq vo und mk hi und du bist für alles (tour + trail) gerüstet!

Also xk + rk find ich auf einem x1 komplett unterdimensioniert, auch wenn's nur für touren sein soll. Was machst wenn du einen super trail entdeckst? Die möglichkeiten eines x1 kannst du mit deiner tourenreifenkombi nicht nutzen!!

Und der rollwiderstand von rq und mk ist wirklich gut/niedrig


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. Juli 2013)

Ich seh jetzt eigentlich keinen Grund warum du für eine Tour nicht RQ oder Baron in 2.2/2.3 hinten dran lassen solltest.
Einfach etwas mehr Druck rein, so um die 3 Bar, dann rollt das auch ordentlich.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2013)

meine Meinung:

im Winter rundum Baron 2,3
im Sommer rundum RubberQueen 2,2

Der eine kann gut trocken, der andere kann gut nass.

2 Laufradsätze wegen der Reifen auf einem Allmountain?
Na ja....


----------



## Zaskar01 (8. Juli 2013)

Rocky ich nutze das Rad im gesamten Bundesgebiet (nehme das immer mit aus Reisen, Ausgleich zum Feierabend). Früher habe ich für Feldwege etc im Flachland die Decken gewechselt. Aus Faulheit wurden dann eben 2 LRS einer für Flachland (Norddeutschland) und einer für die eigentlichen MTB-Reviere, eben ohne das Umziehen der Decken.

Daher 2 Sätze. Ist Luxus, welchen ich pers. für akzeptabel empfand. Meint ihr ich sollte lieber ein Liteville anschaffen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2013)

ja, kauf dir ein ein 301, dann brauchst du die laufräder nicht zu wechseln. hihi.

ok, wenn du 2 sätze hast dann nutze sie.

ich bin da eher einfacher gestrickt...


----------



## bertholdc (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute

erstmal ein freundliches Hallo an alle  mit wurde empfohlen mich mal an Euch zu wenden bzgl. meiner Fragen zu Rotwild

ich habe heute beim Händler folgendes Bike gesehen:

Rotwild R.C1 FS 29 PRO

http://www.rotwild.de/cross-country/rc1-fs-29

finde es echt klasse und spiele mit dem Gedanken es mir zu kaufen. Gibt es hier im Forum Erfahrungen mit diesem Bike - Hersteller?

Ich kannte den Hersteller bis dato nicht und deshalb bin bzw. war ich mir etwas unsicher wobei in dieser Preisklase sollte es ja schon was vernünftiges sein.

Vom Aussehen her gefällt es mir sehr sehr gut und die erste Probefahrt heute morgen war auch sehr ansprechend.
Fährt sich sehr angenehm und komfortabel.

Muss man sich bei sowas einen Kopf machen bzgl. Fahrergewicht - bin kein Leichtgewicht ( 98 kg). Halten das die Dämpfer aus oder kann es hier zu Problemen kommen?

ich habe mal Rotwild angeschrieben und nach dem max. Gewicht gefragt bei diesem Modell.

 Sehr geehrter Hr. XXXXXXX

 Das maximale Gewicht von 120Kg gibt das fahrfertige Gesamtgewicht inkl. Fahrer, Bike und Zubehör an! 


 also wäre hier noch etwas Luft wobei viel ist es ja nicht:

 RAD - 13,0 kg
 Fahrer 98,5 kg
 Rucksack 4 kg

 wären wir ja schon bei rund 116kg

Ich bin mal etwas auf dem Parkplatz rungefahren und da war das ganz schön laut vom Laufgeräusch was warscheinlich an den Reifen liegt (bin von meinem Rennrad solches nicht gewohnt).

Ist die Bereifung die ab Werk drauf ist ok oder sollte man sich was anderes holen? Ich fahre Asphalt und Waldwege überwiegend.


Vielen Dank

Mfg

Chris


----------



## Maledivo (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo Chris,

ich bin mit meinem C1 FS sehr zufrieden, allerdings habe ich 26" Modell (2012).

Wegen der Bereifung reichen für Deine Anwendungszwecke völlig. Fahr erst mal damit und mit der Zeit wirst Du dann sehen wo Du am liebsten fährst. Dann die Bereifung entsprechend anpassen. 

Wegen dem Gewicht würde ich nicht so viel Gedanken machen, allerdings würde ich gerne erst mal nachfragen bis wieviel kg die Laufräder zugelassen sind. Plus Minus 5 KG würde ich keine Gedanken machen, außerdem wirst Du nach zahlreiche Touren viel Gewicht verlieren .

Mit diesem Bike wirst sicher Spaß haben.

Gruß Maledivo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertholdc (10. Juli 2013)

ich habe gelesen, dass die matte Lakierung sehr empfindlich sein soll - wie reinigt Ihr den Rahmen?
In nem anderen Forum wurden mal Baby Feuchttücher empfohlen  - kann man sowas nehmen?

MfG

Chris


----------



## Orakel (10. Juli 2013)

bertholdc schrieb:


> ich habe gelesen, dass die matte Lakierung sehr empfindlich sein soll - wie reinigt Ihr den Rahmen?
> In nem anderen Forum wurden mal Baby Feuchttücher empfohlen  - kann man sowas nehmen?
> 
> MfG
> ...


gibt es seit neustem von Rotwild
http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.p...=400325&sidROTWILD=tcjqp6kgf9p3npnshvmbdbhas4
werde ich mir zulegen und ausprobieren.
Nach dem reinigen trage ich ne Pflegeschutzschicht auf, eins hab ich von FinishLine das andere ist von
Von Baby Feuchttücher hab ich schon gehört, aber nicht im zusammenhang mit Bikes


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. Juli 2013)

Ich würde mir wegen dem Lack nicht so viele Gedanken machen.
Je nachdem wo und was du fährst wird der Rahmen eh mehr oder weniger leiden. Ob du ihn nun mit einem 10 Cent Küchenschwamm oder einem unverhältnismäßig teuren Microfaser-FinishLine-Super-Baby-Feuchttuch reinigst ist da im Vergleich herzlich egal.
Und wenn du es geschafft hast, dass 50% der Lackfläche am Rahmen zerkratzt oder abgeplatzt ist, dann gibt es meines Wissens immernoch die Möglichkeit ihn für rund 250 Euro bei Rotwild neu lackieren zu lassen.


----------



## Vette08 (10. Juli 2013)

Tankstelle und Hochdruckreiniger. Dabei lasse ich die Lager aus. Wird eh wieder dreckig!

Und jetzt bitte keine erneute Lackdiskussion...


----------



## Bolzer1711 (10. Juli 2013)

@bertholdc

... muss sagen, dass der matte Lack (oder was das auch immer ist) der 2013er Modelle recht unempfindlich ist und auf dem Aluminiumrahmen hÃ¤lt. DafÃ¼r sind diese âLackeâ dann etwas empfindlicher gegen âscheuernâ, daher habe ich auch an der linken Kettenstrebe einen Schutz angebracht, denn hin und zu bleibt man doch mit dem Schuh hÃ¤ngen, das verursacht dann hÃ¤ssliche Kratzerâ¦.     ist aber normal!!!

Anfang des Jahres habe ich mir so ein Gloria-DrucksprÃ¼hgerÃ¤t fÃ¼r 39 â¬ im Baumarkt gekauft, etwas SpÃ¼li zum Wasser und nach jeder Ausfahrt (oder jeder zweiten) wird das Rad damit abgesprÃ¼ht und danach mit einem normalen Handtuch abgetrocknet. Bei max. 2,5 bar tut das keinem Lager weh, das dauert gerade mal 15 Min. (ist es mir wert), der Rahmen ist danach super sauber und wartet auf den nÃ¤chsten Einsatzâ¦.


----------



## bertholdc (10. Juli 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @bertholdc
> 
> daher habe ich auch an der linken Kettenstrebe einen Schutz angebracht, denn hin und zu bleibt man doch mit dem Schuh hängen, das verursacht dann hässliche Kratzer.     ist aber normal!!!



Hallo

könntest Du mir bitte mal ein Bild einstellen damit ich das mal sehen kann?

Vielen Dank

MfG

Chris


----------



## trailinger (10. Juli 2013)

Servus,

hat hier jemand praktische Erfahrungen mit einem 650B Laufradsatz in einem 26er Re1?

FÃ¼r die leichte Hausrunde sÃ¼dlich plane ich einen leichten LRS anzuschaffen mit schmaleren Reifen, weils hier eh meisst schlammig ist. Schwalbe gibt fÃ¼r den 2.25er Rocket Ron in 650B einen Durchmesser von 700mm an, mein 2,4 Fat Albert lÃ¤Ãt auch voll eingefedert Ã¼berall zwei cm Platz und der FA hat einen Durchmesser von 685mm...aber einfach ausprobieren und ggf. â¬500 in die Tonne knallen ist halt so eine Sache...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. Juli 2013)

Ich verstehe nicht ansatzweise warum hier ständig Leute irgendeinen Murks in Sachen Laufrädern planen. Gibt es irgendwo einen Zeitschriften-Artikel, der einem empfiehlt nun überall 650B einzubauen wo man es halbwegs reingefrickelt bekommt?
So ein Rahmen wurde doch nicht umsonst für eine bestimmte Laufradgröße entworfen...
Dem Entwickler des Rahmens werden die Haare angesichts solcher Aktionen zu Berge stehen


----------



## abi_1984 (10. Juli 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ansatzweise warum hier ständig Leute irgendeinen Murks in Sachen Laufrädern planen. Gibt es irgendwo einen Zeitschriften-Artikel, der einem empfiehlt nun überall 650B einzubauen wo man es halbwegs reingefrickelt bekommt?
> So ein Rahmen wurde doch nicht umsonst für eine bestimmte Laufradgröße entworfen...
> Dem Entwickler des Rahmens werden die Haare angesichts solcher Aktionen zu Berge stehen



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (10. Juli 2013)

Man lasse sich folgendes auf der Zunge zergehen.

FA 26" 685mm
RR 27.5" 700mm

Das sind 15mm Unterschied im Durchmesser
Also ganze 7,5mm radial. 

Hierfür wurde ich keinerlei Aufwand betreiben denn der Unterschied zur laufradgrösse geht garantiert im viel größeren Unterschied der laufeigenschaften der unterschiedlichen Reifen unter. Wer das zu merken glaubt stimmt sicherlich auch Kirchenorgeln nach gehör...


----------



## bertholdc (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute

Sodele es ist passiert  - heute abgeholt das Bike - konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen - echt der Hammer das Teil 

welchen Reifen könnt Ihr mir empfehlen wenn ich mit dem Bike mehr Asphalt und nur leichtes Gelände ( Feldwege, Waldwege) fahren werden.

Im Moment sind ja folgende drauf:

SCHWALBE ROCKET RON EVO FRONT 29x2.25"
SCHWALBE RACING RALPH EVO REAR 29X2.25"

Vielen Dank

MfG

Chris


----------



## Bolzer1711 (10. Juli 2013)

@bertholdc

Von was willst du ein Bild? Von dem Kettenstrebenschutz oder von den Kratzern....   

Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist ein ganz normaler aus dem Zubehörhandel von Lizard Skins. 

Von den Kratzern stelle ich hier kein Bild rein (nicht böse sein) das kann man weder dem Hersteller noch dem Lack anlasten, das war mein Fehler, so etwas muss man auch mal zugeben. Habe meine Clicks ganz leicht eingestellt, so habe ich viel Bewegungsspielraum und man bleibt einfach mal hängen. Ich habe mich über den 2012 Lack oft genug ausgelassen, der 2013er am X1 ist um Welten besser.


Das mit den 650ziger wird mir jetzt langsam auch ziemlich unheimlich, egal von welcher Marke man News hört, jeder entwickelt nur noch in der neuen Laufradgröße....   denke die haben alle Angst den Hype zu verpassen und nächstes Jahr keine Räder mehr zu verkaufen.

Ich habe das Gefühl, wenn ich nächstes Jahr hier durch den Odenwald brumme, dann bin ich der einzige mit einem veralteten 26ziger Kinderfahrrad und wahrscheinlich schauen die mich alle mitleidig an und denken "der Alte hat halt noch historisches Material".


----------



## grosser (10. Juli 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @bertholdc
> 
> Von was willst du ein Bild? Von dem Kettenstrebenschutz oder von den Kratzern....
> 
> ...



Sag Bescheid, dann fahre ich mit dir und wir sind zu zweit!

An den 26er ist nicht mehr viel zu verdienen. Es gibt nur noch gute Bikes und jeder fährt seins länger. Auf den 29er Zug sind doch nicht so viele aufgesprungen, also hat man 650b aus der Wundertüte gezogen und jetzt geht schon die Angst um, demnächst keine 26 er Reifen zu bekommen!
Der Plan, der Industrie scheint auf zu gehen!
Bin such schon am überlegen, ein 29er und ich brauche keine Fahrtechnik mehr, einfach darauf halten und drüber.
Wenn ich noch an den letzten 29er Kamikaze denke, der sich vor mir in einem technischen Trail auf die Schnauze gelegt hat, behalte ich lieber mein 26er E1.


----------



## Kiefer (10. Juli 2013)

bertholdc schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Sodele es ist passiert  - heute abgeholt das Bike - konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen - echt der Hammer das Teil
> 
> ...



Dann hast du die richtigen Reifen drauf.

Wo sind Bilder von dem neuen Teil ?


----------



## Kiefer (10. Juli 2013)

Hab mir im Urlaub die aktuellen "Bikebravos" gekauft, man liest wirklich nur noch von neuen 2014er 650B Modellen.
Haben wohl alle Angst einen Trend zu verschlafen.
Für 2014 gibt es viele neue Modelle im AM aber auch für den Enduro-Bereich, bin gespannt.

Markus Hachmeyer (PM Schwalbe) Antwortet auf die Frage wie lange es noch 26 Zoll Reifen gibt wie folgt:

Noch einige Jahre.aber, Neuentwicklungen insbesondere Highend -EVO-Modelle werden voraussichtlich in Zukunft nach der  Marktentwicklung nur noch in 27,5 und 29 Zoll erhältlich sein.

Also Jungs, kauft euch schnell noch 26 Zoll Reifen, solange es sie noch gibt 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (10. Juli 2013)

bertholdc schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Sodele es ist passiert  - heute abgeholt das Bike - konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen - echt der Hammer das Teil
> 
> ...



Ich würde es lassen. Alternative wäre Continentale Race King.


----------



## Maledivo (10. Juli 2013)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hab mir im Urlaub die aktuellen "Bikebravos" gekauft, man liest wirklich nur noch von neuen 2014er 650B Modellen.
> Haben wohl alle Angst einen Trend zu verschlafen.
> Für 2014 gibt es viele neue Modelle im AM aber auch für den Enduro-Bereich, bin gespannt.
> 
> ...



Jau, ... ich stopfe damit mein Keller voll 

Nee, in 3-5 Jahren werden 26" wieder zurückkommen, dann haben wir die 26" wieder .

Ich bestelle in nächsten Tagen welche, für VA nehme ich Conti Rubber Queen, für HA schwanke ich noch ob ich auch Rubber Queen hole oder noch den XKing.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juli 2013)

kauf dir hi/vo die queen.
sonst kommst du im nassen auf der treppe am ende vom fischerpfad womöglich nicht den speed raus.
dann "autsch" an der mauer unten..

(ein x-king ist doch kinderspielzeug für unsere stadtwaldtrails)


----------



## Maledivo (10. Juli 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> kauf dir hi/vo die queen.
> sonst kommst du im nassen auf der treppe am ende vom fischerpfad womöglich nicht den speed raus.
> dann "autsch" an der mauer unten..
> 
> (ein x-king ist doch kinderspielzeug für unsere stadtwaldtrails)





Ich fahre ja nicht nur an Fischerpfad , aber in dieser Art immer öfters. Am liebsten jedoch vom TV-Turm bis vor Ausfahrt Richtung Siechausbachtal (steiler Weg nach rechts).

RQ wäre richtige Satz. Werde erst mal 2,2 holen, hab mir noch nicht ganz entschieden wegen LRS, momentan muss ich was wichtigeres bezahlen (Kupplungsschaden an Auto, Mist). Reichen RaceSport oder ist Protection besser? Beides haben BCC.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juli 2013)

Siechhaustal zum Puff runter hat seit etwa 10 tagen einen neuen Verlauf.


----------



## Maledivo (10. Juli 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Siechhaustal zum Puff runter hat seit etwa 10 tagen einen neuen Verlauf.



Gut zu wissen, Danke für die Info. Ich werde melden.


----------



## trailblitz (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo 

bin am gestern mal wieder seit langem ne Tour in einer größeren Gruppe mitgefahren und dabei feststellen müssen, dass bei meinem X1 der Hinterreifen (NN 2,35) sehr laut ist auf Asphalt  - vor allem bergauf beim Treten.  Also ich meine deutlich lauter wie bei den Andern, man konnte förmlich hören wie sich das Gummi verbiegt...
Es war noch ein Kollege mit einem X1 und RQ2,2 reifen dabei - deutlich leiser!
Woran kann das liegen - jemand mit ähnlichen Erfahrungen  hier , der mir weiterhelfen kann? 
Sind das nur die NN, oder ists mein unrunder Tritt?
Ich fahr mit Plattform Pedalen - kann also schon sein dass mein Tritt sehr unrund ist..
Felgen sind DtSwiss M1800 - 2,35 sollte noch passen, Luftdruck 2,5bar.

Danke & Gruß

Micha


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juli 2013)

ist normal, aber 2,5bar sind viel.


----------



## Maledivo (10. Juli 2013)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> bin am gestern mal wieder seit langem ne Tour in einer größeren Gruppe mitgefahren und dabei feststellen müssen, dass bei meinem X1 der Hinterreifen (NN 2,35) sehr laut ist auf Asphalt  - vor allem bergauf beim Treten.  Also ich meine deutlich lauter wie bei den Andern, man konnte förmlich hören wie sich das Gummi verbiegt...
> Es war noch ein Kollege mit einem X1 und RQ2,2 reifen dabei - deutlich leiser!
> ...



An meinem C1 ist noch Serienreifen montiert also NN (2,2 bar Luftdruck). Gestern könnte ich das Bike eines Freundes probefahren, er hatte Conti RaceKing drauf, dort sind die Reifen auf Asphalt viel ruhiger (leiser). In Kürze werde ich Conti RQ Racesport montieren.


----------



## trailblitz (11. Juli 2013)

Ok also typisch für den NN?

2, 5 bar  war wegen hohem Asphalt Anteil. Sonst fahr ich mit 2, 2

Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (11. Juli 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Man lasse sich folgendes auf der Zunge zergehen.
> 
> FA 26" 685mm
> RR 27.5" 700mm
> ...



Und diese 15mm wollen uns die Bikemagz's weiß machen sind das Allheilmittel um heutzutage den Berg runter zu kommen. 
Man liest in den Magz's aber nie, dass die 650B DEUTLICH mehr Vorteile gegenüber 26"  haben.
Zur RQ, fahre "Sie" seit über 3Jahren in 2, 2" BCC, Protection mit 2, 0bar, kann die RQ nur empfehlen.


----------



## branderstier (11. Juli 2013)

bertholdc schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Sodele es ist passiert  - heute abgeholt das Bike - konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen - echt der Hammer das Teil
> 
> ...



Hi, Glückwunsch zu dem geilen Bike,

aber mir erschließt sich wirlich nicht, warum du dir ein Fully mit AM mäßigem Federweg kaufst, wo du doch nur Wald- und Feldwege fährst.
Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als Hardtail fahren. 

Und tschüß


----------



## bertholdc (11. Juli 2013)

branderstier schrieb:


> Hi, Glückwunsch zu dem geilen Bike,
> 
> aber mir erschließt sich wirlich nicht, warum du dir ein Fully mit AM mäßigem Federweg kaufst, wo du doch nur Wald- und Feldwege fährst.
> Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als Hardtail fahren.
> ...



ja war halt Liebe auf den ersten Blick da wird nicht soviel hinterfragt 

MfG

Chris


----------



## abi_1984 (11. Juli 2013)

bertholdc schrieb:


> ja war halt Liebe auf den ersten Blick da wird nicht soviel hinterfragt
> 
> MfG
> 
> Chris



Laß Dich nicht verunsichern. Das aktuelle R.C1 FS 29 ist genau das Richtige für Deinen Einsatzbereich. Bietet halt noch viel Potential für ruppigere / technischere Touren.

Habe letztens selbst erfahren wie schnell das Ding ist, als mich ein Kumpel, der normalerweise genau wie ich R.X fährt mich mit nem R.C1 FS 29er Testrad plötzlich im Flachen und bergauf so was von stehen gelassen hat, dass ich es kaum glauben konnte. Konnte das Blatt dann mit Müh und Not durch geschickte Streckenwahl bergab noch wenden

Jedenfalls mußt Du bei Deinem derzeitigen Anforderungsprofil (noch) nicht drüber nachdenken, die Reifen zu tauschen. Mit Ron und Ralph brauchst Du zumindest keine Angst vor Hardtailfahrern zu haben. Für Herbst / Winter macht was Gröberes dann aber eventuell mehr Sinn.


----------



## bertholdc (11. Juli 2013)

Ich denke auch des passt mal erst soweit  erstmal ein paar Kilometer machen. Wobei das ist schon ein Unterschied ob ich mit dem Rennrad 30km/h fahre oder mit dem Rotwild da musste ganz schon drücken das du aufm Asphalt 30km/h halten kannst.

Aber ist ja auch klar schon alleine wegen Gewicht und Reifen. Dafür muss man aber auch das Rennrad auf Schotter schieben 

Jetzt suche ich nur noch ne Beleuchtung bekommt man da was vernünftiges unter 100 Euro?

Vielen Dank

MfG

Chris


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (11. Juli 2013)

branderstier schrieb:


> Hi, Glückwunsch zu dem geilen Bike,
> 
> aber mir erschließt sich wirlich nicht, warum du dir ein Fully mit AM mäßigem Federweg kaufst, wo du doch nur Wald- und Feldwege fährst.
> Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als Hardtail fahren.
> ...



Ich fahr auch ein radikal abgespecktes RFC 0.3 "AM-Fully" mit Talas-Gabel ausschließlich auf Touren in und um den Münchner Stadtbereich, also ohne nennenswerte Höhenmeter oder Freeride-Abfahrten. Würde es in Sachen Komfort in dieser Schlaglochwüste und auf Wald- und flußnahen Pfaden niemals gegen mein Hardtail tauschen wollen, insofern erschließt sich mir die Entscheidung durchaus 

Beleuchtung:
Fenix Stirnlampe und kleines LED-Rücklicht!


----------



## ScottRog69 (13. Juli 2013)

Hi! 

Fährt jemand schon ein 2013/14 C1 FS 29ér in Pro Ausstattung und kann dazu etwas schreiben? Geometrie, Steifigkeit, Fahrwerk, Lackqulität!?

Habe einen Kumpel anstelle eines Canyons zu Rotwild genötigt... ! 
Hoffe ich setze mich mit meiner Empfehlung nicht in die Nesseln. 

Das C1 meiner Frau geht im Winter zum Lackierer auf "MEINE Kosten"!
Ich kann es nicht mehr sehen es ist richtig fies schlimm geworden. Rotwild reagiert nicht... die 2 lackstifte im passenden Ton, darauf warte ich heute noch. 

Sers Rog.


----------



## bertholdc (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute

ich habe seit heute ein seltsames knarzen im Rahmen wenn ich leicht auf den Sattel drücke - war heute beim Service die haben ausgebaut und gefettet - aber jetzt ist es wieder da.

Hat noch jemand solch ein Problem oder weiß woran es liegen könnte?

Und Gabel hat Spiel - muss ne Neue bestellt werden so ein Pech oder?

Ist das des öffteren so bei Rotwild oder habe ich einfach nur ein MontagsBike erwischt?

MfG

Chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juli 2013)

fette mal das Sattelgestell wo es von der Stütze geklemmt wird und öle es dort, wo es ins Plastik vom Sattel selbst geht.

Gabeln haben meistens etwas Spiel, wird nur oft hier hochgespielt.
Es sollte allerdings nicht das Vorderrad während der Fahrt flattern oder klappern.
Dann muss man die Buchsen tauschen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystical_meo (14. Juli 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Rotwild reagiert nicht... die 2 lackstifte im passenden Ton, darauf warte ich heute noch.
> 
> Sers Rog.



Meiner leidlichen Erfahrung nach, kannst Du getrost auf die Lackstifte (eigentlich Lackpinsel) verzichten. Die bleiben nach Tagen noch klebrig. Macht sich interessant wenn die ersten Dreckkrümel dran haften.
Optisch fällt es zudem auch auf.

Deine Wahl, neu machen lassen, ist 
Pulvern beim Goetz oder ähnlichem. Die Resultate sind spitze.

Gruß
Franco


----------



## Orakel (14. Juli 2013)

bertholdc schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> ich habe seit heute ein seltsames knarzen im Rahmen wenn ich leicht auf den Sattel drücke - war heute beim Service die haben ausgebaut und gefettet - aber jetzt ist es wieder da.
> 
> ...


Für die Gabel kann Rotwild nichts, das ist eine sache für /von Fox.


----------



## bertholdc (14. Juli 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> Für die Gabel kann Rotwild nichts, das ist eine sache für /von Fox.



ja ich hatte ja auch eher das knarzen gemeint - das die Gabel von FOX ist hab ich schon gelesen 


das knarzen kommt aber nicht vom Sattel sondern von einem beweglichen teil - habe alles schon geölt - geht aber nicht weg - ich hatte gehofft das es schon mehreren so gegangen ist und die eine exakte Lösung haben.

Vielen Dank


mfg

chris


----------



## Kiefer (14. Juli 2013)

bertholdc schrieb:


> ja ich hatte ja auch eher das knarzen gemeint - das die Gabel von FOX ist hab ich schon gelesen
> 
> 
> das knarzen kommt aber nicht vom Sattel sondern von einem beweglichen teil - habe alles schon geölt - geht aber nicht weg - ich hatte gehofft das es schon mehreren so gegangen ist und die eine exakte Lösung haben.
> ...



Meinst du vielleicht das leichte "schmatzen" des Dämpfers beim Einfedern ?
Wenn ja kann ich Dich beruhigen, dass ist normal.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juli 2013)

Das mit dem schmatzen ist richtig, so wie Kiefer schreibt.

Ich habe an meinem E1 auch alles zerlegt und nach einem knarzen gesucht.
Die Lösung war einfach:

Die Bowdenzüge am Unterrohr haben beim Einfedern in ihren Klemmungen geknackt.
Mal nass machen, vielleicht ist es dann weg.


----------



## luxaltera (14. Juli 2013)

Oder schwingenlager lösen und wieder festziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (17. Juli 2013)

...ist zwar eine Produktvorstellung eines IXS-Helmes, könnte aber auch ein Werbevideo von Rotwild sein.  

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/07...s-der-schleyer-collection-produktvorstellung/

bischen runterscrollen....     dann das letzte Video im Artikel laufen lassen und geniesen...  Richie Schley fährt hier ein 2013er X1....    so würde ich auch gerne fahren können


----------



## Zaskar01 (17. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen ...

also erstmal schönen Dank für eure Beratung in Reifenfragen 

Erste Testrunden haben die Kombination aus RQ hinten/vorne als für mich passend herauskristallisiert.

Werde jetzt die alten FA herunterradeln und danach wohl vorerst bei RQ bleiben. Die macht sich auch als Tourer, so mein Eindruck, sehr gut. Also scheine ich vorerst die Wollmilchsau für mich gefunden zu haben, zumindest bis ich irgendwann etwas neues ausprobiere


----------



## AMITS (17. Juli 2013)

Was auch gerne Geräusche an meinem E1 macht, ist die hintere Bremsleitung, welche an der linken Sitzstrebe am Hinterbau scheuert (trotz Schutzfolie an der Stelle). Silikonspray hilft da, aber aufpassen, wegen Sprühnebel und Bremsscheibe....


----------



## luxaltera (17. Juli 2013)

Anstatt siliconspray empfehle ich an der stelle einen Tropfen Teflonmilch (kettentrockenschmiermittel) auf die stelle zu schmieren und trocknen zu lassen. Funktioniert auch bei knarzenden schnellspannern und anderen kleinen reibestellen... wesentlich besser als wd40 und Co und zieht keinen dreck an...


----------



## Orakel (17. Juli 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ...ist zwar eine Produktvorstellung eines IXS-Helmes, könnte aber auch ein Werbevideo von Rotwild sein.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/07...s-der-schleyer-collection-produktvorstellung/
> 
> bischen runterscrollen....     dann das letzte Video im Artikel laufen lassen und geniesen...  Richie Schley fährt hier ein 2013er X1....    so würde ich auch gerne fahren können


ist wohl a bissle zuvermessen wenn man denkt, man kauft den Helm und fährt dann annähernd wie der H. Schley


----------



## abi_1984 (17. Juli 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> ist wohl a bissle zuvermessen wenn man denkt, man kauft den Helm und fährt dann annähernd wie der H. Schley


Korrekt.

Betrifft vermutlich auch die ganzen andern Tuningmaßnahmen, von denen man sich verspricht ein Superhero auf dem Bike zu werden 

Ich seh das bei mir inzwischen so: Wenn ich Leute wie Herrn Schley fahren sehe, weiß ich dass das X1 unterm Hintern hab in der Serienausstattung sooo viel mehr kann als ich als Fahrer jemals können werde.

Deshalb denke ich über Dämpfer-/Laufrad/Gabeltuning echt nicht mehr nach.

Wenn ich irgendwo nicht rauf- oder runterkomme oder mal auf die Nase flieg ist noch nie das Rad, die Gummimischung, die 32er Gabel, das Setup, die Bremse oder sonstwas Schuld gewesen, sondern allein fahrerisches Unvermögen.

Um daran etwas gefahrloser arbeiten zu können, hab ich in Protektoren investiert. Vermutlich wäre ein Fahrtechnikkurs aber der noch bessere Plan

Hat übrigens jemand der hier Versammelten Erfahrung mit Bikeride, MTB-Academy und Konsorten?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (17. Juli 2013)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Leute wie Herrn Schley fahren sehe, weiß ich dass das X1 unterm Hintern hab in der Serienausstattung sooo viel mehr kann als ich als Fahrer jemals können werde.
> 
> Deshalb denke ich über Dämpfer-/Laufrad/Gabeltuning echt nicht mehr nach.



Das sehe ich etwas anders. Nur weil man selbst keine Legende ist, ist doch das Material nicht egal.
Wenn du nach dieser Logik vorgehst, dann müssten wir alle noch mit Hans Reys erstem Hardtail durch die Gegend gurken.
Und es ist wohl unumstritten, dass ein gutmütiges Enduro mit Spitzen-Fahrwerk, wie das E1, auch einem Normalo-Fahrer das Leben auf der Downhill-Strecke erheblich leichter macht.
Einen Drop ins Flat aus 1,5m Höhe möchte ich mit meinem guten, alten RFC 0.3 jedenfalls nur ungerne machen, auch wenn jeder Profi-Fahrer damit kein Problem hätte.


----------



## Orakel (17. Juli 2013)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Korrekt.
> 
> Betrifft vermutlich auch die ganzen andern Tuningmaßnahmen, von denen man sich verspricht ein Superhero auf dem Bike zu werden
> 
> ...


Jiep, hab vor 4-5J. bei Bikeride ein Zweitages Fahrtechnikkurs gemacht (mit der Fr. zusammen)war Oke. Inhalt, richtige Kurven/Bremstechnik, Balancieren im stehen,Slalomfahren, Absätze/Stufen (ca.1m)hoch/runter........
Ich ergötze mich immer an den Jungs(Profis) in den Videos. Um so zufahren können, hätte man schon im Alter in dem man Hemd und Hose an einem stück trug, anfangen müssen Fahrrad zufahren


----------



## abi_1984 (17. Juli 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Das sehe ich etwas anders. Nur weil man selbst keine Legende ist, ist doch das Material nicht egal.
> Wenn du nach dieser Logik vorgehst, dann müssten wir alle noch mit Hans Reys erstem Hardtail durch die Gegend gurken.
> Und es ist wohl unumstritten, dass ein gutmütiges Enduro mit Spitzen-Fahrwerk, wie das E1, auch einem Normalo-Fahrer das Leben auf der Downhill-Strecke erheblich leichter macht.
> Einen Drop ins Flat aus 1,5m Höhe möchte ich mit meinem guten, alten RFC 0.3 jedenfalls nur ungerne machen, auch wenn jeder Profi-Fahrer damit kein Problem hätte.



Klar würde ein E1 mir das Leben bergab auch leichter machen. Aber nicht ungefährlicher. 
Einen 1,5 m Drop ins Flat zu springen mit technischer Unterstützung ist nicht mein Ziel. Bräuchten meine Knochen nicht und meinem Rad muss ich das auch nicht zumuten. 
Mir reicht einfach das X1 als All-Mountain mit Spitzenfahrwerk. 
Und budgetschonender ist es allemal, an sich zu arbeiten als am Material


----------



## Vette08 (17. Juli 2013)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> ...
> Und budgetschonender ist es allemal, an sich zu arbeiten als am material



Amen! 
Du triffst es auf den Punkt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (17. Juli 2013)

Klar ist das X1 ein tolles Bike, gar kein Zweifel. Nur die Aussage "Ein Profi kann mit dem Bike mehr machen, deshalb tune ich es ab sofort nicht mehr" fand ich jetzt etwas pauschal formuliert.
Ich persönlich tune mein Rad sehr gerne immer weiter in Richtung Fahrkomfort und Sicherheit, auch wenn ich damit nie im Leben auch nur ansatzweise so fahren werde wie ein Kurt Sorge


----------



## godsey (18. Juli 2013)

Moin,

ich würde gerne meinen Downhiller verkaufen, weil ich das Ding schon 5 Jahre besitze und gerade einmal damit gefahren bin. Ich weiß, daß es dafür den Bikemarkt gibt und hab mich dafür extra freischalten lassen.  Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung was ich dafür verlangen soll oder kann...

Es wäre schön wenn der eine oder andere eine Tipp abgeben würde.

Es handelt sich um ein RDH04CD Team Fiat. Am Rahmen habe ich keine Beschädigungen gefunden, der Lack ist augenscheinlich unbeschädigt. Allerdings scheinen die verbauten Plattformpedale wohl schon mal an einem anderen Rad gefahren worden zu sein, denn diese sehen stark gebraucht aus. Ebenfalls in nicht einwandfreiem Zustand ist die Kette, diese ist wohl durch mangelnde Pflege nach dem letzten Gebrauch erneuerungsbedürftig. Weitere Schäden oder Abnutzungsspuren konnten nicht entdeckt werden. Das Rad wurde auch vom Vorbesitzer offensichtlich nicht sehr häufig benutzt. Ein Baujahr konnte ich nicht ermitteln, ich fürchte aber, dass ich die Frage ebenso im Klassikbereich hätte stellen können.










Ausstattung:
Rahmen: Rotwild RDH04CD Team Fiat
Dämpfer: Rockshox deluxe pro 220mm mit Stahlfeder
Gabel: DNM USD180
Felgen: Mavic 321
Naben: Point Racing
Reifen: Maxxis Highroller Downhill 2,5 neuwertig
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 9-fach
Shifter: Shimano Deore
Kurbel: Truvativ Styles 1-fach
Bashguard: Point Racing
Kettenführung: Eigenbau oben und unten
Bremse: Hayes 203mm
Lenker: Riser 40mm, 680mm breit, Klemmung 31,8mm
Vorbau: Downhill 50mm
Pedale: Platformpedale rot mit Pins

@admins: Wenn das gegen die Forenregeln verstößt, bitte umgehend löschen!
   @user: Wenn der Beitrag jemand stört, entferne ich den gerne selbst!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. Juli 2013)

Sehr geiles Bike, auch wenn mir persönlich diese Rahmenform optisch nie getaugt hat.
Wird hoffentlich einen Nachbesitzer finden, der es auch ordentlich rannimmt


----------



## Lapper22 (18. Juli 2013)

Das RDH ist wirklich klasse! Optisch noch einen Tick schöner fand ich den Vorgänger mit dem Pullshock-Dämpfer. Trotzdem super, ich würde es an Deiner Stelle nicht hergeben 

Gruß Sven


----------



## godsey (18. Juli 2013)

Lapper22 schrieb:


> Das RDH ist wirklich klasse! Optisch noch einen Tick schöner fand ich den Vorgänger mit dem Pullshock-Dämpfer. Trotzdem super, ich würde es an Deiner Stelle nicht hergeben
> 
> Gruß Sven



Zum an die Wand hängen finde ich es zu schade... Hab mir grad das Sprunggelenk versteifen lassen, ich glaube downhillen werde ich wohl nicht mehr anfangen. Also, was soll/kann ich dafür aufrufen?


----------



## Kordl (18. Juli 2013)

godsey schrieb:


> Zum an die Wand hängen finde ich es zu schade... Hab mir grad das Sprunggelenk versteifen lassen, ich glaube downhillen werde ich wohl nicht mehr anfangen. Also, was soll/kann ich dafür aufrufen?



Cooles Rotwild


----------



## keller79 (18. Juli 2013)

Nabend Zusammen,
ich fahre ein Rotwild R.X1FS 2011 mit einem Fox RP2. Bin recht zufrieden mit der Funktion, folgendes ist mir aber aufgefallen:

Setup mit 30% SAG, 230psi, Zugstufe 2 Klicks offen, sonst zu schauckelig. Schön sensibel, aber ich nutze selbst in ruppigem Gelände den Federweg nicht aus. Nur bei Kompressionen, z.B. schnellem Durchfahren von größeren Gräben, nutze ich den Hub des Dämpfers komplett aus.

Hat einer einen Tip, ich würde das gerne besser nutzen. Weniger Druck ist schlecht, sonst wird es zu weich. Ich habe schon öfter gehört, dass die Fox RP Dämpfer recht progressiv ausfallen.

Anderer Dämpfer? Aber welcher? Passt einer mit Ausgleichsbehälter in den Rahmen?

Grüße Florian


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. Juli 2013)

Wieviel bleibt den noch übrig vom Federweg?


----------



## keller79 (18. Juli 2013)

Der Dämpfer ist der originale Fox RP2 200x51, selbst ohne Luft bleiben ca. 5mm übrig bis der Gummiring "runterfällt", das ist normal und ok.Ist der gleiche Dämpfer wie die 200x57, nur von Fox intern auf 51 begrenzt, das habe ich schon in Erfahrung gebarcht.

Zusätzlich dazu bleiben nochmal ca. 4-5mm, die nicht genutzt werden, außer in größeren Kompressionen wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (19. Juli 2013)

keller79 schrieb:


> Zusätzlich dazu bleiben nochmal ca. 4-5mm, die nicht genutzt werden, außer in größeren Kompressionen wie oben beschrieben.



willst du denn in diesen situationen lieber durchschlagen? hört sich an als ob du den fw so nutzt wie er genutzt werden sollte... 

falls du mit progression des dämpfers spielen willst, dann geht das nur indem du mit dem volumen der luftkammer spielst. geht so wie hier beschrieben auch mit dem rp2(3)

hat aber nur einfluss auf die endprogression nicht auf midstroke. 

Wenn du bock auf rumspielen und basteln hast, ist das warscheinlich das erste was ich machen würde, aber wie gesagt, deiner beschreibung nach gibt es nix zu fixen und ist alles schön.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Juli 2013)

Zum RP mal allgemein:

Die Endprogression *1.* von der *statischen *Seite, also der *Federung*) kommt von der größe der Luftkammer.
Je größer, desto linearer, also weniger Endprogression.
Der 200/51mm hat die Luftkammer vom 200/57, ist also von hause aus schon wenig progressiv.

Als *2.* gekommt man eine gewisse Endprogression aus der *dynamischen *Seite, also der *Dämpfung*.
Und die ist beim RP recht komplex, weshalb es auch nur weniger Tuner gibt, die da rangehen und was erreichen.

Aber die gute nachricht:
Den ganzen komplexen Kram kannst du dir eigentlich sparen. Was du beschreibst ist oprimal. Ich würde die Finger davon lassen.
(Der Ring bleibt immer bei etwa 5mm vor Ende der Kolbenstange liegen weil der Dämpfer technisch garnicht weiter einfedern kann (und soll!))


----------



## keller79 (19. Juli 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Zum RP mal allgemein:
> 
> Die Endprogression *1.* von der *statischen *Seite, also der *Federung*) kommt von der größe der Luftkammer.
> Je größer, desto linearer, also weniger Endprogression.
> ...



Danke, das habe ich auch beschrieben, dass der Ring die letzten 5mm gar nicht machen kann, dazu kommen aber nochmal 4-5mm. 

Ihr meint also, das wäre so optimal, quasi als Reserve? Wie ist das denn bei anderen X1 Fahrern?

Vom Gefühl her passt das ja, ich würde aber halt gerne alles rauskitzeln und nutzen.


----------



## keller79 (19. Juli 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> willst du denn in diesen situationen lieber durchschlagen? hört sich an als ob du den fw so nutzt wie er genutzt werden sollte...
> 
> falls du mit progression des dämpfers spielen willst, dann geht das nur indem du mit dem volumen der luftkammer spielst. geht so wie hier beschrieben auch mit dem rp2(3)
> 
> ...



Wenn ich das richtig lese, bringt mir das nix, da das nur beim entgegengesetzten Problem "zu schnelles Durchschlagen" nützt, richtig?


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Juli 2013)

Die letzten 4-5mm nutzt du doch in tiefen Mulden aus?
Genauso ist bei meinem Fuhrpark aus E1 und X1.
Die Hinterbauten sind ja sehr ähnlich.

Wenn du den letzten Rest rausholen möchtest, dann schick zu TF Tuning (bzw. Push, ist ein und der gleiche Laden) und lass dir das Ding auf deine Bedürfniss anpassen.
Ich habe das an meinem E1 auch machen lassen.

Ergebnis:
- steht noch besser im mittleren Federweg
- bessere Reaktionen auf schnelle und harte Schläge
- weniger Temperaturanfällig weil nur noch 2,5er Öl drin ist

Boostvalve wird dabei durch einen Shimstack ersetzt.
Bei mir wurde zusätzlich ein Anschlagpuffer in der Luftkammer eingesetzt.
Die Innereien werden komplett ausgetauscht, die alten bekommst du zurück.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Juli 2013)

keller79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig lese, bringt mir das nix, da das nur beim entgegengesetzten Problem "zu schnelles Durchschlagen" nützt, richtig?



Durch das verkleinern hast du mehr Endprogression.

Es gibt noch eine größere Kammer, aber ich glaube dann wird der Kram butterig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (19. Juli 2013)

keller79 schrieb:


> Danke, das habe ich auch beschrieben, dass der Ring die letzten 5mm gar nicht machen kann, dazu kommen aber nochmal 4-5mm.
> 
> Ihr meint also, das wäre so optimal, quasi als Reserve? Wie ist das denn bei anderen X1 Fahrern?
> 
> Vom Gefühl her passt das ja, ich würde aber halt gerne alles rauskitzeln und nutzen.



Bei mir fällt der O.Ring sogar von der Hubstange! 
Nach einem 2 Drop


----------



## godsey (19. Juli 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Bike





Lapper22 schrieb:


> Das RDH ist wirklich klasse!





Kordl schrieb:


> Cooles Rotwild



Es freut mich, dass es euch gefällt! Habt Ihr denn auch einen Tipp für mich, für wie viel ich es anbieten kann, ohne mich komplett lächerlich zu machen? Ich hab wie gesagt keine Ahnung. Weder von Rotwild, noch von Downhillbikes...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Juli 2013)

Den O-Ring von der Stange zu bekommen, das schaffe ich netmal mit einem Drop ins Flache, der die Totem mit harter Feder durchschlagen lässt 
Trotzdem habe ich am Hinterbau nichts zu meckern, der bügelt alles sauber weg, ein Traum 

  @godsey:
Echt schwer zu sagen, was hast du denn damals dafür bezahlt?


----------



## godsey (19. Juli 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Den O-Ring von der Stange zu bekommen, das schaffe ich netmal mit einem Drop ins Flache, der die Totem mit harter Feder durchschlagen lässt
> Trotzdem habe ich am Hinterbau nichts zu meckern, der bügelt alles sauber weg, ein Traum
> 
> @godsey:
> Echt schwer zu sagen, was hast du denn damals dafür bezahlt?



Wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich müsste lügen. Ich weiß nur noch, dass es aus Ebay war und irgendwas unter 1k. Bei vierstellig hätte ich sicher Probleme mit der Regierung bekommen und das WÜSSTE ich.
Aber Ebay-Preise taugen ja immer schlecht als Referenz, es war schlecht präsentiert und spärlichst beschrieben. Ich war selbst überrascht in welch gutem Zustand das Teil war bzw. immer noch ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Juli 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Den O-Ring von der Stange zu bekommen, das schaffe ich netmal mit einem Drop ins Flache, der die Totem mit harter Feder durchschlagen lässt
> Trotzdem habe ich am Hinterbau nichts zu meckern, der bügelt alles sauber weg, ein Traum
> 
> @godsey:
> Echt schwer zu sagen, was hast du denn damals dafür bezahlt?



Hast du ein E1 oder ein X1?
Spürst du den Durchschlag denn?
Oder siehst du es anschließend nur daran, wo der Ring hängt?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Juli 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hast du ein E1 oder ein X1?
> Spürst du den Durchschlag denn?
> Oder siehst du es anschließend nur daran, wo der Ring hängt?



Ein E1... du meinst den Durchschlag der Totem? Den spüre ich nicht, aber wenn ich mir danach das Video anschaue, dann sehe ich dass sie komplett einfedert (am Kabelbinder natürlich auch)


----------



## heizer1980 (19. Juli 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom AlpenX letzte Woche.






Reschensee






Val Mora 






Irgendwo hinter St. Moritz

Wirklich Action-Bilder gibt es keine, wir waren eher damit beschäftigt das Panorama in uns auf zunehmen oder wenn es technisch wurde, wollte keiner anhalten und Photos machen sondern Spass haben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Juli 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ein E1... du meinst den Durchschlag der Totem? Den spüre ich nicht, aber wenn ich mir danach das Video anschaue, dann sehe ich dass sie komplett einfedert (am Kabelbinder natürlich auch)



Am E1 geht der Ring runter, das stimmt.
Aber am X1 ist das eigetlich nicht möglich.
Der Dämpfer federt ja baubedingt nur 51mm ein, die Kolbenstange ist aber vom 57mm Modell.

Am 2010er Modell kommt auch dann das Umwerferblech auf die Kettenstrebe wenn dass kleinste Blatt läuft.

Wie grosser das mach, tztzz, keine Ahnung.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Juli 2013)

@heizer1980:
Tolle Gegend, sehr geiles Bike und optisch passende Kleidung!
Aber warum bist bei der Treppe den Chickenway gefahren?


----------



## heizer1980 (19. Juli 2013)

Tja, was soll ich sagen ... ein klassischer Fall von Bike kann mehr als Fahrer ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (19. Juli 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Am E1 geht der Ring runter, das stimmt.
> Aber am X1 ist das eigetlich nicht möglich.
> Der Dämpfer federt ja baubedingt nur 51mm ein, die Kolbenstange ist aber vom 57mm Modell.
> 
> ...



Dann verwechsele ich das mit dem E1 
Mist hab zu viele Bikes!


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Juli 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Dann verwechsele ich das mit dem E1
> Mist hab zu viele Bikes!



Die Vermutung liegt nahe.


----------



## godsey (19. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps per PM, ich habe das Bike nun im Bikemarkt angeboten. Super Forum, hier wird einem geholfen.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/203157-rotwild-rdh04-cd-team-fiat


----------



## luxaltera (19. Juli 2013)

Bei mir brauche ich den vollen fw nur wenn ich bei ner Landung was falsch mache oder mich beim Absprung zu schwer mache. Durchschläge hab ich seid dem Shim Mod keine mehr gehabt. Habe auch Push Tuning am rp2 und der 32 talas und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Der Ring ist bei mit nach ner Ausfahrt allerdings auch immer unten aber ich denke das kommt weil der labberig ist...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Juli 2013)

Ich nutze den Federweg vo+hi auch nur dann fast voll aus, wenn ich auf einer Downhill-Strecke aus einer Höhe von >1m ins Flache springen muss, was aber sowieso weder empfehlenswert ist, noch besonders viel Spaß macht. Aber selbst dann waren immer noch ca. 3-4mm unter dem Dämpfer-Ring übrig, von daher hast du wohl recht, dass man ihn unter normalen Umständen beim RP2 nicht runter bekommt


----------



## Kordl (19. Juli 2013)

godsey schrieb:


> Es freut mich, dass es euch gefällt! Habt Ihr denn auch einen Tipp für mich, für wie viel ich es anbieten kann, ohne mich komplett lächerlich zu machen? Ich hab wie gesagt keine Ahnung. Weder von Rotwild, noch von Downhillbikes...



Schau mal im Bikemarkt nach, da sind auch paar Rotwild Classiker drin.

Werden so um die 600  gehandelt.

Tom


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Juli 2013)

An meinem E1 geht der Ring auch runter, wenn ich durch eine schnelle tiefe Senke fahre.
So kurz vor dem wegknicken der Arme und Beine.
Aber nie ein harter Durchschlag, einfach nur den Weg ausgenutzt.

Falls jemand einen RP von Push fährt, da bleibt der Ring eher drauf.
Auf den letzten 2-3mm ist da einfach der große Elastomeranschlag kompiemiert, dass kaum noch was geht.
Den rest spürt man aber nicht, der fehlt nicht.

(Dafür pfeifen die verschieden Druck- und Zugstufen ganz ordentlich nach dem Tuning)


----------



## NorwegianWood (21. Juli 2013)

*-*


----------



## Orakel (21. Juli 2013)

Fürs Eloxieren hätte ich dir einen Tipp, schau mal im Nicolaiforum unter Aufbau Ion 16 rein, der kephren "müsste " dir da evt. Weiterhelfen können. 
Was der alles Eloxieren lässt
Zwecks Rahmen,  bei extrabike in Weilimdorf (Stuggi) habe ich einem im Lagerbestand gesehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NorwegianWood (22. Juli 2013)

-


----------



## Orakel (22. Juli 2013)

NorwegianWood schrieb:


> @ Orakel
> 
> Danke für deine Tipps zum Eloxieren und meiner Rahmen(an)frage


schön wenn ich weiterhelfen konnte


----------



## TOM4 (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo ritter,

Ich möchte meinem x1 neue dämpferbuchsen + dämpferservice gönnen.

Könnt ihr mir die masse für die buchsen + eine gute "servicestelle" sagen?
Eventuell habt ihr gleich die diversen links für mich

Noch eine frage zu den buchsen - kann ich die selber auswechseln, oder brauch ich etwaiges spezialwerkzeug?

Ach ja, falls wichtig - es ist ein 2011/2012er x1

Vielen dank und gruß tom


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juli 2013)

Zum Auspressen benötigst du eine Werkzeug, besser nicht rauskloppen.

*Möglichkeit 1:*
Die neuen Fox Lager. Sind jetzt aus weißem IGUS Kunststoff mit Bund und zusätzlicher Dichtung. Reibpartner ist jetzt hartbeschichtet. Hält sicher deutlich länger und dreht sich leichter:
Seite 13 http://www.toxoholics.de/2013catalogue/Toxoholics_Katalog_MY2013/#/12 

*Möglichkeit 2:*
Huber Bushing. Stefan Huber stellt die Buchsen selbst her, auch IGUS plus Hartbschichtung. Jedoch ohne Bund und Dichtung wie bei Fox. Auspresswerkzeug hat der auch für kleines Geld. 
http://huber-bushings.com/ 

*Möglichkeit 3:*
Nadellager. Die passen und bringen einiges an Feinfühlicgkeit.
Du musst aber auf eins achten!
Nur dort einsetzen wo sich auch wirklich was dreht, also oben. Sonst werden die Dinger kaputt "geschlagen".
Unten besser weiterhin Gleitlager.
Die Achse des Nadellagers muss man etwas klürzen damit noch eine U- Scheibe zum Umlenkhebel (Fahrtrichtung links) dazupasst. Ansonsten drückt sich die dünne Achse etwas in den Hebel weil die Auflagefläche fehlt.
Ich fahre das so in E1 und X1. Super Sache
http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2064
Oder von Enduro, über Toxo zu beziehen.


----------



## TOM4 (23. Juli 2013)

Rocky vielen dank für die links und deine schnele antwort!

Aber welche masse brauch ich wenn ich z.b. die huber-buchsen bestelle und wohin soll ich den dämpfer zum service schicken und gibts eine servicestelke die das buchsenwechseln gleich mit macht??

Wo schickt ihr eure dämpfer hin?


Fragen über fragen!


Danke tom


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juli 2013)

Die Buchsen würde ich unabhängig vom Dämpferservice sehen.
Bestell dir bei Huber die Buchsen mit Werkzeug und press sie selbst ein.

Service mit neuen Buchsen bekommst du bei Push.
Deren Buchsen sind wie die von Fox konstruiert, nur in einem noch besseren Kunststoff (blau)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (23. Juli 2013)

Servus, haben heute mit meinem Kumpel ein C1FS29ér in L bei Matthias in Cochem gekauft. Konnte ihn für Rotwild begeistern und von Canyon abbringen! ) 

Ein Lob an Schaltwerk... hat er super gemacht, toller Laden super Service!  ! Auch wenn es 290km Fahrt waren... ich denke man sieht sich immer öfters im Leben. 

Muss sagen fährt sich sehr interessant aber ich mit meinem 1,77m würde eher bei Rahmengröße M und 26Z oder 27,5Z bleiben. Ist mir wendiger und agiler! Wäre aber beinahe schwach geworden... sind halt einfach schöne Räder! 


Sers und beste Grüße

Rog.


----------



## Kiefer (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo

Hab gerade im Nicolai-Forum *(2013er Helius AC 29er)* diesen Artikel (ich denke vom einem Nicolai-Mitarbeiter) gelesen, ist das was man auch so in den Zeitschriften liest, Trend geht ganz klar Richtung 27,5 und 29 Zoll.  

Grüße
Thomas



Hi Leute,

um aufkommende Fragen zu beantworten, habe ich mal unsere Sicht zu den verschiedenen Laufradgrößen zusammengefasst.

Wir testen seit letztem Herbst 26", 650 und 29" gegeneinander.
Dabei haben wir folgendes festgestellt:

26" vs. 650:


        Im 1:1 Vergleich 26" gegen 650, auf einem gut bekannten Trail, stellt man fest, dass man merklich mehr Grip auf dem Seitenstollen hat und der Grenzbereich sich beim 650 gutmütiger andeutet.
        Ein deutlich besseres Überrollverhalten des 650s ist nicht festzustellen.
        Ein deutlich trägeres Fahrgefühl kommt beim 650 nicht auf.
        Wenn man den 1:1 Vergleich nicht hat, stellt man keinen (großen) Unterschied zwischen 26" un 650 fest.
26" und 650 vs. 29":

        29" rollt wesentlich besser, hält besser die Geschwindigkeit und hat ne ganze Ecke mehr Traktion in Kurven, bergauf und bergab als 26" und 650.
        29" ist etwas träger als 26" und 650. Je stabiler Laufräder und Reifen sind, um so deutlicher macht sich das bemerkbar.
        Man sollte nicht kleiner als 172cm sein für einen 29er.
        Ab 190cm passen die Proportionen wesentlich besser zum 29er. Der Fahrer sitzt "im" Bike.
        Mehr als 145mm Federweg am Heck sind für ein Enduro 29er zu viel.
Daraus haben wir folgende Schlüsse gezogen:


Der Traktonsgewinn des 650 überwiegt das etwas spritzigere Handling des 26".
    26" und 650 fühlen sich zu ähnlich an, um parallel in großen Teilen der Produktpallette zu laufen.
    Wir brauchen ein leichtes 29" Trailbike (Hardtail und Fully)
    Wir werden keine neuen 26" Bikes mehr entwickeln.
Das Ion 16 wird auf der Eurobike 2013 das einzige 26" Bike von Nicolai sein. Zur neuen Saison werden wir eine 650 Version entwickeln.

Vielen Fahrern geht es ums Prinzip, wenn sie sich über 650 und 29" beklagen.  Diesen Fahrern kann ich nur empfehlen, selbst zu testen, wenn sie die Möglichkeit haben, um ihre Prinzipien festigen oder überdenken zu können.

Wir wollen geile Bikes bauen und müssen dazu aus verschiedenen Zutaten wählen. Eine Zutat ist die Laufradgröße. 
Um etwas Gutes noch besser zu machen, muss man manchmal Prinzipien über Bord werfen und offen für Neues sein!


Wir werden das neue Ion 20 auf unserer Hausmesse Mitte August vorstellen. Dort können wir uns dann weiter unterhalten.


Ich wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Abend!
Moritz


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Juli 2013)

Da steht schön umschrieben: "Bitte zur Kasse!"


----------



## Orakel (24. Juli 2013)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hab gerade im Nicolai-Forum *(2013er Helius AC 29er)* diesen Artikel (ich denke vom einem Nicolai-Mitarbeiter) gelesen, ist das was man auch so in den Zeitschriften liest, Trend geht ganz klar Richtung 27,5 und 29 Zoll.
> 
> ...



Das Szenario "könnte" auch bei unserer "Lieblingsmarke" eintreffen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Juli 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Da steht schön umschrieben: "Bitte zur Kasse!"



+++

Oder anders rum gesprochen... ich werde noch einige Jahre mehr mit meinen aktuellen Fahrrädern rumgurken, bis ich mir dann von Grund auf was komplett Neues aufbaue, frühestens sobald ich einen Quantensprung zur aktuellen Technologie wahrnehme... und ob sich bis dahin 26" oder 650B etabliert hat, das kann mir jetzt herzlich egal sein!


----------



## grosser (24. Juli 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> +++
> 
> Oder anders rum gesprochen... ich werde noch einige Jahre mehr mit meinen aktuellen Fahrrädern rumgurken, bis ich mir dann von Grund auf was komplett Neues aufbaue, frühestens sobald ich einen Quantensprung zur aktuellen Technologie wahrnehme... und ob sich bis dahin 26" oder 650B etabliert hat, das kann mir jetzt herzlich egal sein!



Auch RW wird dem Trend folgen siehe E1 in 650b und für 26 und 27,5 parallel, ist RW auch zu klein!

Wie hat RockyRider66 so schön gesagt 26" stirbt nicht, 26" wird getötet!


----------



## fruchtmoose (24. Juli 2013)

-


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Juli 2013)

und im Herbst verantsalten wir dann ein " *26 Zoll Retro- Pfalz- Treffen*" zu gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.

(aber langsam, schließlich rollt 26 Zoll nicht so gut über Hindernisse)


----------



## Lapper22 (24. Juli 2013)

Ich befürchte, das wird eintreffen!

_26" vs. 650:
_

_        Im 1:1 Vergleich 26" gegen 650, auf einem gut bekannten  Trail, stellt man fest, dass man merklich mehr Grip auf dem  Seitenstollen hat und der Grenzbereich sich beim 650 gutmütiger  andeutet._
Ist das wirklich so? Was hat denn der Raddurchmesser mit dem Seitengrip zutun?


----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. Juli 2013)

@grosser

Nicht nur das E1 sondern auch das X1 wird 2014 in 650b kommen, die Prototypen waren hier in den mtb-news ja schon einmal zu sehen.

 @Lapper22

Rein theoretisch stimmt das....   in der Kurve hat der größere Raddurchmesser etwas mehr Aufstandsfläche, auch seitlich....    ich habe es nicht berechnet, es geht hier um ein paar Milimeter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertholdc (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute

bei meinem Neuen Rotwild 29" C1 PRO - war bzw. ist ja die FOX Gabel defekt. Jetzt wurde vom Händler eine Neue Gabel bestellt und ich konnte diese heute auch schon anschauen. Heute soll umgebaut werden.

die defekte ist ja folgende 

FOX 32 FLOAT 120 29er FIT CTD PERFORMANCE

mit silberner Beschichtung.

die Neue ist aber mit einer goldenen Beschichtung

Warum wurde nicht dieselbe Gabel geliefert bzw. gibt es hier was zu beachten? Kann es vllt. auch sein, dass es sich um ein älteres Modell (2012,2013) handelt oder eine weniger wertige Gabel?

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die alte mit der Neuen über einen Code oder Seriennummer zu vergleichen (Alt-Neu)?

Vielen Dank

MfG

Chris


----------



## at021971 (26. Juli 2013)

Mit der goldenen Kashima Beschichtung hast Du eine prinzipiell höherwertige Gabel aus dem Fox Produktspektrum erhalten. Einzig zu beachten wäre, ob sie von der Funktionalität auch die gleiche ist. Das heißt, ist ein und das selbe Modell (FLOAT, FIT, CTD...).


----------



## ScottRog69 (29. Juli 2013)

Allgemeine Frage... 
Rotwild ist doch jetzt schon recht lange am Markt und bei uns im Kreise Hessen auch stark vertreten. (Gut aktiv bei Facebpook und im MTB Sport). 

WARUM... gibt es kaum Berichte / Tests in den einschlägigen Magazinen (Bike MTB, Enduro etc.)? Lese die Hefte regelmäßig und schon lange. 

Jeden Monat die gleichen Haiger, Canyon, Specialized, Cannondale, Merida, Votex etc. blah blubb. 

Aber RW ist so gut wie gar nicht vertreten! Und wenn dann mal ein Vergleichstest folgt... liegen Sie meist eher im mittleren bereich mit Gut oder schlechter! (Hauptkriterien: zu schwer/ zu teuer)

Gibt es dafur eine Erklärung? Wer gut schmiert der gut fährt? Zu geringe Modellpalette / Wechsel? 

Danke und Grüße

Rog.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Juli 2013)

Hier und da habe ich schon mal was gelesen.

Tenor ist eigentlich immer der gleiche: "Super Fahrwerk, etwas zu schwer und teuer."


Ich habe das Rotwild aus 2 Gründen gekauft:

1. Fahrwerk
2. durchgehendes Sattelrohr
3. Service/ Kontakt zu und durch Rotwild


----------



## TOM4 (29. Juli 2013)

du hast doch auch bei den diversen automagazinen immer vergleichstest`s von den "massenprodukten" und nicht von "premiumherstellern". 

und rotwild wird ja immer als premiumhersteller bezeichnet. meistens passt es ja auhc gar nihct in die getesteten preisbeiche.

aber in der nächsten bike ist ein racefullytest und da wird das r2 getestet (glaub ich gesehen zu haben)

aber ich sehe das eher positiv, da hab ich wenigstens ein rad das man nicht an jeder ecke sieht und das auch noch gut funktioniert und rotwild ist auch im rennsport noch ziemlich erfolgreich - fiat/rotwild team.

also funktionieren tut´s, mehr brauch ich nicht.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. Juli 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 1. Fahrwerk
> 2. durchgehendes Sattelrohr
> 3. Service/ Kontakt zu und durch Rotwild



Ich habe mein aktuelles Rotwild nur wegen der tollen Optik ausgesucht 
Und als ich dann gelesen habe, dass es ein sehr gutes Fahrwerk bietet, da musste ich es haben.

Einen nicht zu vernachlässigenden Anteil hatte aber bestimmt auch der hervorragende Kontakt zu Matthias von Schaltwerk Bikes und Herrn Herr von Rotwild


----------



## Orakel (29. Juli 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hier und da habe ich schon mal was gelesen.
> 
> Tenor ist eigentlich immer der gleiche: "Super Fahrwerk, etwas zu schwer und teuer."
> 
> ...


Zu den von dir angeführten 3punkten, kam bei mir noch der Punkt Design dazu


----------



## at021971 (29. Juli 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Allgemeine Frage...
> Rotwild ist doch jetzt schon recht lange am Markt und bei uns im Kreise Hessen auch stark vertreten. (Gut aktiv bei Facebpook und im MTB Sport).
> 
> WARUM... gibt es kaum Berichte / Tests in den einschlägigen Magazinen (Bike MTB, Enduro etc.)? Lese die Hefte regelmäßig und schon lange.
> ...


 
Nach dem 2009 Stefan Götz, ehemaliger Marketing Manager von Specialized zu ADP kam, hatte ich das Gefühl, dass Rotwild von da an für 1 - 2 Jahre sehr oft in den Bike-Bravos vertreten war. Auch die Ergebnisse in den Tests waren damals für die Bikes meisten sehr gut. 

Mittlerweile hat diese Präsenz aber wohl wieder abgenommen. Es scheint schon so, dass man den Magazinen die Bikes aufpressen muss, um von diesen berücksichtigt zu werden.

Auch muss man festhalten, dass sich in den Magazinen meist Versenderbikes (und Liteville natürlich) immer ganz vorne tummeln, da man gegen deren Preisgestaltung/Ausstattung als kleiner Hersteller, der über den Handel verkauft  kaum ankommt. Und Preisgestaltungen a la Schalterwerk Bikes oder S-tec schlagen sich in Tests nicht nieder.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. Juli 2013)

Ich finde dass z.B. das E1 in den Freeride Magazinen immer sehr präsent war und hoch gelobt wurde. Aber stimmt schon, die auffällige Präsenz der Direktversender nervt ein bisserl, vor allem in den beiden Bravos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertholdc (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute

ich stelle die Frage auch mal hier da es ja u.a. um Rotwild geht

 wie vllt. einige von Euch wissen, habe ich mir von Rotwild das R.C1 FS 29 gegönnt.

 Ich selbst wiege 95 kg ( waren vor 3 Monaten noch 105kg) und hatte mich vor dem Kauf beim Händler bzgl. Gewicht erkundigt.

 Kein Problem bei 95kg.

 Also habe ich mich mal erkundigt zuerst bei Rotwild - kein Problem bis 120kg Gesamtgewicht.
 ok dachte ich sollte passen - Rad 13,5kg, Fahrer 95,0kg, Ruchsack, Trinken usw. 4,0kg.

 Jetzt habe ich mich bei DT Swiss erkundigt und siehe da die LR`s:

DT SWISS X1600 SPLINE 29er 100-5/135-5 RWS CL
 sind nur bis 90 kg freigegeben.

 Ich verstehe zwar nicht wie man dann 120kg angeben kann den das Rad ist nur so stabil wie das schwächste Glied - in dem Fall die LR`s.

 Meine Frage deshalb ist dbzgl. was bekannt? Gibt es Fahrer die auch ü90kg haben und diese LR`s einsetzen?

 Mir ist klar das die bei 90kg nicht gleich zusammenfallen aber wo liegt die Grenze also ein mulmiges Gefühl habe ich da schon.

 Vielen dank

 MfG

 Chris


----------



## Orakel (29. Juli 2013)

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht wurde 2012 in der MB das X1/X2 und das E1 getestet, wie at schreibt lagen die Bewertungen bei sehrgut. 
In der XXL ausgabe des Pedaliero haben sie das 2013er X1/E1 getestet
http://www.rotwild.de/news/testberi...-gute-toureneigenschaften-das-r-x1-fs-im-test


----------



## luxaltera (29. Juli 2013)

bertholdc schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> ich stelle die Frage auch mal hier da es ja u.a. um Rotwild geht
> 
> ...



Die gewichtsangabe gilt sicherlich für den betrieb am ungefederten Bike? Ist das bei DT spezifiziert?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## at021971 (29. Juli 2013)

bertholdc schrieb:


> ...
> Ich selbst wiege 95 kg ( waren vor 3 Monaten noch 105kg) und hatte mich vor dem Kauf beim Händler bzgl. Gewicht erkundigt.
> 
> Kein Problem bei 95kg.
> ...


 
Die Angaben die Du von den Bikeherstellern bekommst beziehen sich eigentlich immer auf das was sie selber herstellen, nämlich dem Rahmen. Du wirst Dich schwer tu einen leichten LRS oder auch andere Komponenten zu finden, die für 120 kg freigegeben sind. Bei DT Swiss sind es scheinbar nur die Enduro LRS, mit 110 kg (EXC1550 / EX1750 / E2000) oder 130 kg (Tricon FX1950) freigegeben. Bei den meisten anderen ist bei 90 kg oder 100 kg Schluss.

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist in der Bikeindustrie vieles auf den +/- 75 kg Biker ausgelegt. Das fängt schon bei den serienmäßigen Federn der meisten Federgabeln an. Wiegst Du mehr, musst Du meist schon die Feder tauschen.

Viele LRS habe ihr Limit meist schon bei 90 kg erreicht. Besonders leichte noch viel eher. Und das Erreichen der Limits kalkuliert sich aus Biker + Kleidung + Gepäck + Bike. Da ist wenig bis gar keine Luft für Schwergewicht.

Aber man kann auch davon ausgehen, dass vom Limit bis zum Überbelastungsschaden von den Herstellern noch einiges an Toleranz einkalkuliert wird. Das über dem Limit liegende Körpergeweicht drückt dann aber auch auf die Marge die die Hersteller für die dem Verwendungszweck zugdachte Belastung einkalkuliert haben. Für schwergewichtige wird dann aus einem Enduro LRS ganz schnell einer für CC.


----------



## bertholdc (30. Juli 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Die gewichtsangabe gilt sicherlich für den betrieb am ungefederten Bike? Ist das bei DT spezifiziert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi

im Techbook von DT steht nur:

Recommended riders
weight max. [kg] 90

MfG

Chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Juli 2013)

Mach dir mal keinen so großen Kopp.
Das einzige was passieren kann ist, dass die felge etwas früher durch ist.

Das Rad wird sicher *nicht *plötzlich den Geist aufgeben.

Du fährst doch kein Enduro/ DH geballer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. Juli 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mach dir mal keinen so großen Kopp.
> Das einzige was passieren kann ist, dass die felge etwas früher durch ist.
> 
> Das Rad wird sicher plötzlich den geist aufgeben.
> ...



Hast du da im 3ten Satz ein "nicht" vergessen 

Würde den Fragesteller wahrscheinlich eher beruhigen 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Juli 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hast du da im 3ten Satz ein "nicht" vergessen
> 
> Würde den Fragesteller wahrscheinlich eher beruhigen
> 
> ...



 gut aufgepasst, hast natürlich Recht!


----------



## ScottRog69 (30. Juli 2013)

Auf dem Scott habe ich den DT Swis XRC 1250 Carbon drauf. Nach 4 Jahren und 5000km 1 Speiche gebrochen ein Nippel ausgerissen. 

Freigabe bis 75Kg. Ich wiege mit allem um die 90+Bike 100Kg. 
Ich finde das ist ein Top Wert! Die Räder wurden jetzt bei Whizz Wheels für 15 Euro mit neuen Nippeln und speichen versehen. Und schon ist es wieder haltbar. 

Die sollten dir auch helfen können!?

Sers Rog. 

Der sich in ein X45 verliebt hat.... Loddo gewinnen will... *Arghhhh*!


----------



## Orakel (30. Juli 2013)

noch 1 Monat, dann wissen wir wohin sich Rotwild bewegt (26"/27,5"/29")
Bin schon mal gespannt ob für mich was dabei ist.
Nächstes Jahr hätte ich schon gerne wieder etwas neues.
FW/Kategorie steht schonmal fest.


----------



## luxaltera (31. Juli 2013)

Von 26" kannst du dich auch bei Rotwild weitgehend verabschieden. Die Info hatte ich schon am Telefon vor Wochen bekommen als ich nach dem neuen x1 Rahmen fragte...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grosser (31. Juli 2013)

Jo, 27,5 wird die neue Laufradgröße werden!
Einige Firmen spielen schon mit dem Gedanken Bikes mit langen Federwegen demnächst nicht mehr als 29er anzubieten, sondern als 27,5er.


----------



## Orakel (31. Juli 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Von 26" kannst du dich auch bei Rotwild weitgehend verabschieden. Die Info hatte ich schon am Telefon vor Wochen bekommen als ich nach dem neuen x1 Rahmen fragte...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2



Die Befürchtung habe ich auch, deshalb habe ich meine Fühler schon mal auf andere Hersteller justiert.


----------



## grosser (31. Juli 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> Die Befürchtung habe ich auch, deshalb habe ich meine Fühler schon mal auf einen anderen Hersteller justiert.



Das Wäre?


----------



## Orakel (31. Juli 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Das Wäre?



Eine Überlegung wäre ein Enduro vom Hersteller der den Begriff Enduro im MTB eingeführt hat


----------



## Bolzer1711 (31. Juli 2013)

Denke du meist Spec.......      

Die haben ja letztes Jahr gesagt, dass sie niemals Räder mit der LRS-Größe 650b bauen werden, dafür sind die ganz auf 29ziger "specializiert"  und haben ein Enduro 29 rausgebracht. 

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass bei denen das Stumpjumper FSR 26 dieses Jahr verschwinden wird. Vielleicht fahren Sie beim Enduro noch zweigleisig, aber sicher nicht lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (31. Juli 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Denke du meist Spec.......
> 
> Die haben ja letztes Jahr gesagt, dass sie niemals Räder mit der LRS-Größe 650b bauen werden, dafür sind die ganz auf 29ziger "specializiert"  und haben ein Enduro 29 rausgebracht.
> 
> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass bei denen das Stumpjumper FSR 26 dieses Jahr verschwinden wird. Vielleicht fahren Sie beim Enduro noch zweigleisig, aber sicher nicht lange.



Die werden auch nachziehen!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (31. Juli 2013)

Nach dem jetzt eine 650b Schwemm ausgelöst wurde, ist das fast anzunehmen. Glaube es gibt fast keinen Hersteller mehr der zur Eurobike kein 650b auf dem Stand hat.....   aber es wird einige geben, die kein 26ziger mehr im Rennen haben.

Tja, grosser, dann komme ich auf dein Angebot zurück und wir fahren nächstes Jahr zusammen durch den Wald....   zu zweit lassen sich die Mitleidigen Blicke besser ertragen


----------



## bertholdc (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute


 hat jemand von Euch zufällig schon mal getestet ob folgende Reifen auf das C1 FS 29 passen:

Schwalbe Super Moto 60-622 29 x 2.35

 suche für meinen zweiten LR Satz einen Paar Reifen als Asphalt Satz

 Vielen Dank

 MfG

 Chris


----------



## grosser (31. Juli 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Nach dem jetzt eine 650b Schwemm ausgelöst wurde, ist das fast anzunehmen. Glaube es gibt fast keinen Hersteller mehr der zur Eurobike kein 650b auf dem Stand hat.....   aber es wird einige geben, die kein 26ziger mehr im Rennen haben.
> 
> Tja, grosser, dann komme ich auf dein Angebot zurück und wir fahren nächstes Jahr zusammen durch den Wald....   zu zweit lassen sich die Mitleidigen Blicke besser ertragen



So wird es kommen!
Und in absehbarer Zeit entdecken sie das 26er neu, es ist doch wendiger, beschleunigt schneller und bremst sogar besser, da das kleine Laufrad zwischen die Steine passt und mehr Kontakt zum Untergrund hat!


----------



## Zaskar01 (31. Juli 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> So wird es kommen!
> Und in absehbarer Zeit entdecken sie das 26er neu, es ist doch wendiger, beschleunigt schneller und bremst sogar besser, da das kleine Laufrad zwischen die Steine passt und mehr zum Untergrund hat!



Ich seh uns in 15 Jahren schon auf kettengetriebenen Skateboards durch die Berge düsen.


----------



## bertholdc (31. Juli 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Ich seh uns in 15 Jahren schon auf kettengetriebenen Skateboards durch die Berge düsen.



aber mit 29" Rädern


----------



## Orakel (31. Juli 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Denke du meist Spec.......
> 
> Die haben ja letztes Jahr gesagt, dass sie niemals Räder mit der LRS-Größe 650b bauen werden, dafür sind die ganz auf 29ziger "specializiert"  und haben ein Enduro 29 rausgebracht.
> 
> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass bei denen das Stumpjumper FSR 26 dieses Jahr verschwinden wird. Vielleicht fahren Sie beim Enduro noch zweigleisig, aber sicher nicht lange.


Jiep, denke an das Enduro.
Das Enduro gibt es 2014 noch als 26", aber den rahmen nimmer, den gibts jetzt nur noch für 29".
Es würde mir ja in der Seele weh tun wenn ich auf einen anderen Hersteller umsteigen MÜSSTE


----------



## at021971 (31. Juli 2013)

Aber 650b als Alternative zu 26" ist doch akzeptabel. Da muss man wenige bis keine optischen Kompromisse wie bei den meisten 29" Bikes eingehen. Ein 650b R.X2 FS mit der Geometrie des jetzigen R.X1 FS und ich erweitere meinen Fuhrpark.


----------



## luxaltera (31. Juli 2013)

Denke mal das wir als bikergemeinde sowieso in den letzten jahren schon des Ã¶fteren die Arschkarte gezogen haben was neuerungen angeht... manche sachen machten sinn und haben ein totale daseinsberechtigung und vieles ist reines marketing... 
finde zb shadow und besonders shadow+ systeme absolut klasse. 
Aber das alle steuerrohre nun tapered sind macht warscheinlich nur im DH bereich sinn... allerdings gibts die neue endurogabel RS Pike nur noch in tapered, aber die highend DH gabel von fox, die 40 float nur mit geradem steuerrohr... wÃ¤h?
ich fange erst gar nicht an von 3x7fach bis 1x12fach und dann das ganze geschmaren mit 29" das eigentlich nur fÃ¼r grosse rahmen im niedrigen federwegsbereich sinn machte, aber fÃ¼r ein jahr (2011) mit gewalt echt an beinahe alle bikes musste...
dann kashima und elektro schaltungen und elektro dÃ¤mpfer und ctb fÃ¼r die biker die sich so gar nicht mit der materie auseinandersetzen wollen...
dann gibts lampen fÃ¼r 300â¬ und alles wird immer teurer und man kann mittlerweile MTB mit der halbwertzeit von computerteilen vergleichen... 
klar das man sich schon etwas verarscht fÃ¼hlt wenn nun auf einmal alles von 26" auf 27.5" umgestellt wird. viel mitspracherecht hat man allerdings nicht...
bin froh das ich noch nen 2013er rahmen abgegriffen habe. den fahre ich erstmal ne weile. wer braucht schon jedes jahr ein neues rad... aber die neue gabel wird schonmal ne 27,5"... den extra cm einbauhÃ¶he leiste ich mir. dann ist der wiederverkaufswert am ende doch hÃ¶her... und wenn dann in 3-5 jahren doch ein neuer bock hermuss, dann halt in 27.5" bis dahin hab ich mich daran genauso gewÃ¶hnt wie an all den anderen mumpitz den man frÃ¼her nicht brauchte und heute nicht mehr missen will... 


und glaub mir specialized wird auch auf den zug aufspringen bevor der abgefahren ist. ich sehe das auf jeden fall erstmal ganz entspannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (31. Juli 2013)

at021971 schrieb:


> Aber 650b als Alternative zu 26" ist doch akzeptabel. Da muss man wenige bis keine optischen Kompromisse wie bei den meisten 29" Bikes eingehen. Ein 650b R.X2 FS mit der Geometrie des jetzigen R.X1 FS und ich erweitere meinen Fuhrpark.



Ich denke da musst du noch bis 2014 warten..

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (31. Juli 2013)

Wenn die bei ADP nicht in die Pötte kommen, ein Specialized Enduro in 650b wäre mir auch recht.


----------



## grosser (31. Juli 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Denke mal das wir als bikergemeinde sowieso in den letzten jahren schon des öfteren die Arschkarte gezogen haben was neuerungen angeht... manche sachen machten sinn und haben ein totale daseinsberechtigung und vieles ist reines marketing...
> finde zb shadow und besonders shadow+ systeme absolut klasse.
> Aber das alle steuerrohre nun tapered sind macht warscheinlich nur im DH bereich sinn... allerdings gibts die neue endurogabel RS Pike nur noch in tapered, aber die highend DH gabel von fox, die 40 float nur mit geradem steuerrohr... wäh?
> ich fange erst gar nicht an von 3x7fach bis 1x12fach und dann das ganze geschmaren mit 29" das eigentlich nur für grosse rahmen im niedrigen federwegsbereich sinn machte, aber für ein jahr (2011) mit gewalt echt an beinahe alle bikes musste...
> ...



so eine ähnliche Entwicklung hatte ich vor Jahren im Surf-Sport mitgemacht. 
Heute ist er tot!!


----------



## noie95 (31. Juli 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> und im Herbst verantsalten wir dann ein " *26 Zoll Retro- Pfalz- Treffen*" zu gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.
> 
> (aber langsam, schließlich rollt 26 Zoll nicht so gut über Hindernisse)


----------



## Orakel (31. Juli 2013)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Ich denke da musst du noch bis 2014 warten..
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas



Aber zur EB2014
Gehört habe ich dass es ein 650B, tschultigung um im Jargon der Bike Industrie zubleiben ein 27, 5" Carbonmodell geben soll.


----------



## heizer1980 (1. August 2013)

@at
Es soll bereits 2014 das E1 mit 170mm in 27,5" kommen, du brauchst also nicht zu Speiseeis wechseln. Wobei ich das Enduro Evo in 26" schon probegefahren bin, nicht schlecht muss ich sagen. Das neue Enduro 29" hat ein Kumpel, da hab ich auch drauf gesessen, geht gut vorwerts, runter kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (1. August 2013)

Die R.E1 Rahmen ist für mich zu klein. Da kann ich nur mit abwärts fahren. Das Specialized Enduro ginge auch nur, wenn sie es wieder in XL bringen würden.


----------



## Orakel (1. August 2013)

at021971 schrieb:


> Aber 650b als Alternative zu 26" ist doch akzeptabel. Da muss man wenige bis keine optischen Kompromisse wie bei den meisten 29" Bikes eingehen. Ein 650b R.X2 FS mit der Geometrie des jetzigen R.X1 FS und ich erweitere meinen Fuhrpark.



Akzeptabel schon, aber wer weiß ob sich 27, 5 durchsetzt


----------



## Zaskar01 (1. August 2013)

Dann downgrade auf 26"? Oder macht sich das dann so bemerkbar im Fahrverhalten (Tretlagerhöhe, EBH Gabel usf.)?
Ich meine, gerade weil User wie RetroRider ja nicht müde werden zu betonen, dass sich die 26"er durch entsprechend gewählte Decken ja auf 27,5" bringen lassen.


----------



## at021971 (1. August 2013)

Die meisten 26 Fullys werden sich aufgrund des Platzbedarfs der 650b Räder im Hinterbau nicht auf diesen Standard umrüsten lassen. Bei Hardtails ist das was anderes.

Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## grosser (1. August 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> Akzeptabel schon, aber wer weiß ob sich 27, 5 durchsetzt



Ich glaube das ist schon entschieden!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (1. August 2013)

Denke ich auch!!!

Nächstes Jahr wird dann in den einschlägigen Fachzeitschriften stehen:

"650b hat sich gegenüber der Laufradgröße 26 durchgesetzt, das beweisen die Absatzzahlen. Der Kunde hat sich für das etwas größere Laufradmaß entschieden."

Das Problem liegt aber nur darin, dass der Kunde keine 26ziger mehr angeboten bekommt. Soweit ich das übersehen kann, gibt es keinen namhaften Hersteller, der kein 27,5er anbietet...   viele der ganz Großen streichen sogar die 26ziger ganz.


----------



## Orakel (1. August 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Denke ich auch!!!
> 
> Nächstes Jahr wird dann in den einschlägigen Fachzeitschriften stehen:
> 
> ...



Wenn es nur noch schwarze Autos zukaufen gäbe,  dann wäre auf einmal schwarz die Lieblingsfarbe der Autokäufer


----------



## Düst__ (1. August 2013)

hmmmm.... 650blabla hin 27,5"bla her. Wenn´s keiner kauft, wird schon wieder zurück gerudert. Glaube nicht, das sich auf dauer der/die Hersteller auf die minus zahlen im Umsatz freuen. Wenn der Kunde sich aber schön einlullen lässt, haben sie es geschafft.
Einfach die Masse an "nein!! 27,5" kauf ich nicht" wird wunder bewirken )


----------



## bertholdc (1. August 2013)

Hi Leute

ist vllt. durch die ganze Disc 26" oder 27,5" usw- etwas untergegangen deshalb hier nochmal meine Frage:

hat jemand von Euch zufällig schon mal getestet ob folgende Reifen auf das C1 FS 29 passen:

Schwalbe Super Moto 60-622 29 x *2.35*

suche für meinen zweiten LR Satz ein Paar Reifen für Asphalt

Vielen Dank

MfG

 Chris


----------



## prodigy (1. August 2013)

@bertholdc

M.E. bist Du hier der einzigste im Forum, der sich als C1 FS 29 Besitzer zu erkennen gegeben hat, insofern ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass hier zahlreiche Antworten kommen.

Hinzu kommt noch, dass Du die Frage in einem Mountainbike Forum stellst - die wenigsten kommen hier vermutlich auf die Idee, Ihr Rotwild mit so einem Reifen zu kastrieren.

Du kannst aber hier mal schauen http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/, da ist vielleicht auch ein Super Moto gelistet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (1. August 2013)

kastrieren ist so ziemlich das richtige wort. da fragt man sich ob ein rennrad nicht die bessere wahl gewesen wäre.


----------



## bertholdc (1. August 2013)

prodigy schrieb:


> @bertholdc
> 
> M.E. bist Du hier der einzigste im Forum, der sich als C1 FS 29 Besitzer zu erkennen gegeben hat, insofern ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass hier zahlreiche Antworten kommen.




wieso - ist das was schlimmes?

und ich möchte den doch als 2Satz haben Standard bleiben die 

SCHWALBE ROCKET RON EVO FRONT 29x2.25"
SCHWALBE RACING RALPH EVO REAR 29X2.25"


drauf

ich will ja nur mal sehen wie die sich so schlagen

MfG

Chris


----------



## RW_Eddy (1. August 2013)

bertholdc schrieb:


> wieso - ist das was schlimmes?
> 
> und ich möchte den doch als 2Satz haben Standard bleiben die
> 
> ...



Die Kombi läuft doch 1a auf Teer. 
Fahr doch lieber Tubeless, das bringt noch 1 Paar Zehntel

Der Super Moto ist aber konsequent durchgedacht, da hast Du bestimmt noch 1 cm mehr im Durchmesser und ca 5mm breiter.


Viele Grüße
Eddy


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. August 2013)

Super Moto auf einem Fully? Naja ich weiss net so recht...
Also ich hab an meinem alten, auf 11 Kilo abgespeckten RFC 0.3 jetzt Racing Ralph drauf und das sind echt Hochgeschwindigkeitsreifen, selbst im Vergleich zur flachen Marathon-Bereifung am Stadtrad.
Insofern ist dein Standard-Reifensatz schon in Ordnung, für Asphalt kannst ja mehr Luft reinpumpen und leichtere Schläuche fahren.


----------



## TOM4 (1. August 2013)

Hallo an die r1/r2 fs benutzer,

Ich würd gerne mal das hauptschwingenlager abbauen (irgendwas knaxt da!!!???) hat wer einen tip für ein improvisiertes werkzeug? Will mir ned unbedingt das rotwild schwingenwerkzeug kaufen (falls es das überhaupt zu kaufen gibt?)

Es handelt sich um einen r1 fs rahmen aus 2009.

Besten dank

Gruß Tom


----------



## at021971 (1. August 2013)

Das Werkzeug benötigst Du nur, wenn Du die Lage des Lagers justieren willst oder sie Lager wechseln. Ansonsten kannst Du den Hinterbau einfach so auseinander schrauben. Habe ich bei meinem diesen Winter auch schon gemacht. Lass die beiden großen äußeren Ringe mit der Zahnung einfach unberührt und löse nur die Achse. Wenn es dann noch immer nicht weg ist, kannst Du ja zur nächsten Stufe übergehen und dann erst brauchst Du das Werkzeug.


----------



## TOM4 (2. August 2013)

Danke für den tip - aber ich denke ich muss zum nächsten schritt übergehen - irgendwie geht das kancken nicht weg - hab alle schrauben vom hinterbau aufgemacht, hab die hauptschwingenschraube raus und gereinigt/gefettet und wieder reingeschraubt! Aber irgendwie knackt es nach wie vor??

Hab die kurbelblattschrauben nachgezogen, hab eine neue sattelstützenklemmung drauf, hab den schnellspanner vom lr auf und gedreht/gefettet usw...
Hab keine idee mehr - der übliche knackverursacher - die dämpferbuchsenschraube - ist es diesesmal nicht.
Hab sogar die pedale abgeschraubt und aufgemacht und gefettet (eggbeaters)

Aufgefallen ist mir ein knacken, als ich das lr ausgebaut hatte und den hinterbau an den ausfallenden "leicht" zusammengedrückt habe. Da knackte es beim linken (das wo der spezialschlüssel erforderlich ist) lager - habs dann nach rotwildanleitung mit ca. 30nm festgescrhaubt, aber das knacken ist immer noch da!!??? 

Ich bins wirklich leid, seitdem ich das rad hab knackt es nach jeder 2 ausfahrt irgendwo anders!!! Ich will biken nicht schrauben! Ich bin wirklich bereits auf der suche nach ersatz!


----------



## grosser (2. August 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Danke für den tip - aber ich denke ich muss zum nächsten schritt übergehen - irgendwie geht das kancken nicht weg - hab alle schrauben vom hinterbau aufgemacht, hab die hauptschwingenschraube raus und gereinigt/gefettet und wieder reingeschraubt! Aber irgendwie knackt es nach wie vor??
> 
> Hab die kurbelblattschrauben nachgezogen, hab eine neue sattelstützenklemmung drauf, hab den schnellspanner vom lr auf und gedreht/gefettet usw...
> Hab keine idee mehr - der übliche knackverursacher - die dämpferbuchsenschraube - ist es diesesmal nicht.
> ...



Bei mir waren es mal die Züge am Unterrohr!


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. August 2013)

Jup, die Züge am Unterrohr sind es auch bei mir gewesen.
Außerdem würde ich die Ausfallenenden mal rausnehmen und etwas Kupferpaste auf die Kontaktflächen zum Rahmen packen.

Ansonsten macht auch die Bremsleitung gerne mal Geräusche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (2. August 2013)

Danke für die tipps!

Ich kann das knacken reproduzieren - wenn ich auf dem rad sitz und die bremsen zieh und reintrete, dann knackst es und wenn ich die kurbel "entlaste" dann knackt es wieder - also irgendwas verspannt sich und entspannt sich!!??

Wie gesagt ich bin's leid - keine 2 ausfahrten ohne knacken und das seit 4 jahren!!

Die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, aber irgendwann ist auch die tot!!

Ich werd einfach mal meine augen offen halten und sehen was der bikemarkt so bietet.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. August 2013)

Mach das Unterrohr mal nass und schaue obe s dann weg ist.
Ich habe mir auch einen Wolf gesucht bis ich die Züge entdeckt habe.

Bei meiner Freundin am X1 war das gleiche.


----------



## TOM4 (2. August 2013)

Beim r1 sind die züge am oberrohr


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. August 2013)

ach R1.

Kannst du ruhig verkaufen, wer will schon so ein Hoppelbike, zudem nur 26".


----------



## at021971 (2. August 2013)

Mein R.R2 FS knackte letztes Jahr auch immer. Man konnte es auch immer wieder für kurze Zeit wegbekommen, aber es kann immer wieder. Letztendlich lag es dann an der Hülle die an hinteren Schaltwerk die Abschlussdichtung darstellt. Also Schaltung gelöst und dann alles gesäubert und gefettet. Danach war es weg und kann bisher nicht wieder.

Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## RCC03-Biker (2. August 2013)

Hat das R1 FS noch den Carbon-Hinterbau?
Hatte bei meinem RCC03 auch einmal das Problem gehabt, dass es immer wieder geknackt hat und ich bald wahnsinnig geworden bin. Nur wenn es nass war, war es nicht.
Nach ewigen suchen stellte sich heraus, dass die Verklebung Kettenstrebe/Ausfallenden sich etwas gelöst hatte. 
Nachdem ich neue Kettenstreben erhalten hatte, war das knacken weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (2. August 2013)

Daas ist ein guter tip - das könnte erklären warum es bei be- und entlastung knackt!!

Werd ich gleich mal kontrollieren!


----------



## TOM4 (2. August 2013)

Also hab jetzt das rad auf den kopf gestellt und das lr ausgebaut um den hinterbau zu kontrollieren und bei der gelegnehit hab ich auc gleich die ausfallenden kontrolliert und siehe da, beim schaltauge war eine schraube locker und nach ersten kurzen testfahrten dürfte DIESE KLEINE schraube das problem gewesen sein!!!????
Also das diese kleine schraube sooo einen lärm macht bzw. soooo laut knackt hätt ich nie gedacht!

Werd morgen eine ordentliche ausfahrt machen und dann werd ich genaueres sehen. Hoffentlich bleibts dabei, dass es nicht knackt

Besten dank für eure tipps!

Gruß tom


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. August 2013)

Pack dir etwas Fett (besser Kupferpste) drunter.

Loctite nehme ich dort nicht (mehr), sonst kannst du die kleinen Schrauben gleich sprengen.


----------



## luxaltera (2. August 2013)

die scvhraub eknackt nicht. sonders das ausfallende bzw die oberflache zwischen rahmen und ausfallende ist schon recht gross verglichen mit der kleinen schraube... da kanns schon ordentlich knacken bei genug losbrechmoment und belastung... kupferpaste ist


----------



## Vincy (2. August 2013)

Ein neues AM aus Hessen

AUSBLICK AUF DIE KOMMENDE SAISON: 27,5 ZOLL UND 140MM FEDERWEG â DAS Q!

http://www.rotwild.de/en/news/product-news/item/269-ausblick-auf-die-kommende-saison-27-5-zoll-und-140mm-federweg-das-q
http://www.rotwild.de/adp-engineering/technologie/item/177/177

*R.Q1 650b*


----------



## luxaltera (2. August 2013)

sehr direkte anlenkung... bin gespannt ob das an den anderen modellen auch kommt. ist ja eher im gravity bereich zu finden normalerweise.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (2. August 2013)

und wieder nur eine 32er Federgabel. Gibt es die 32er eigentlich für 27,5"?
Und 27,2er Sattelrohr? Hä?


----------



## Zaskar01 (2. August 2013)

eloxal statt Lack, RW reagiert auf die Unmut.


----------



## at021971 (2. August 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> sehr direkte anlenkung...bin gespannt ob das an den anderen modellen auch kommt. ist ja eher im gravity bereich zu finden normalerweise.


 
Gibt es doch schon. Das ist das selbe Hinterbau-Prinzip wie bei den R.R2 FS und R.C1 FS Modellen in 29".


----------



## at021971 (2. August 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> eloxal statt Lack, RW reagiert auf die Unmut.


 
Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob das dann besser wird, denn auf Eloxal werden sich die Rotwild-typischen Decals wohl nicht sehr lange unbeschädigt halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (2. August 2013)

Q=querfeldein


----------



## great87rick (2. August 2013)

Beginn in ein paar wochen mir ein E1 von 2012 aufzubauen....D
Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen welche Schaltwerklänge am besten geeignet ist?
Was ist orginal für eine länge verbaut?


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. August 2013)

2 fach?
aktuell habe ich den kurzen XT shadow plus drauf.
v 22/36, hi 36/11 läuft perfekt.


----------



## great87rick (2. August 2013)

ja genau, hab hab hier auch schon eine Kurbel mit 22/36 liegen, wollte hinten auch 36/11 fahren...sonst jemand erfahrungen mit mittellang, oder ist der kurze am besten?
Kommt doch bestimmt auch auf die Rahmengeo bissl an oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. August 2013)

2013 gibt es nur 2 Käfiglängen wenn ich recht informiert bin.
Ob der kürzere auch ein 36er Ritzel hinten packt halte ich für fraglich.

Montier den Kram, wenn der Hinterbau komplett eingefedert ist!
Sonst sind Züge und vor allem Kette schnell zu kurz!
Auch die Sache mit der Käfiglänge täuscht wenn der Hinterbau NICHT eingefedert ist.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. August 2013)

Mit "kurz" meinst du aber die mittlere Käfiglänge, die passt mit ihren 35 Zähnen Kapazität bis 22/36 und 34/11 perfekt und hat natürlich noch etwas Luft für 22/38 oder 36/11.
Mit dem kurzen Käfig, den es z.B. bei der Saint gibt, da kannst du meines Wissens nur 1 fach schalten.


----------



## great87rick (2. August 2013)

guter Tipp....was fährst du kurz oder lang?
Gibt also doch e1-rider in Koblenz...;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. August 2013)

great87rick schrieb:


> guter Tipp....was fährst du kurz oder lang?
> Gibt also doch e1-rider in Koblenz...;-)



ja, sogar von 2 habe ich gehört....


----------



## camaroracer (3. August 2013)

Mein E1 2011 und mein E1 2012 wurden beide von Rotwild mit GS (mittellanger Käfig, Kapazität 35 Zähne) Schaltwerken ausgestattet. Funktioniert mit 22/36 auf 11-34 und 26/38 auf 11-36. Hat aber definitiv keine Reserven in der Kettenspannung. Bei klein-klein ist fast keine Kettenspannung mehr vorhanden und groß-groß ist auch bei max. Vorspannung. Sind halt schon zwei Zähne zuviel bereits ab Werk. Ein starker Kettenschräglauf sollte zwar generell vermieden werden aber die Gangkombinationen sind im Eifer des Gefechts schnell mal eingelegt. Volle Schaltwerksfunktion in allen Gangkombinationen ist bei 22/36 auf 11-36 oder 24/38 auf 11-36 nur mit einem SGS Schaltwerk (langer Käfig) gegeben. Erhöht halt minimal die Gefahr eines Schaltwerkschadens durch Grundkontakt mit dem längeren Käfig.

Kurzes Schaltwerk SS gibt es bei Saint und Zee und funktioniert nur bei 1-fach vorne.


Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (3. August 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/rotwild.bikes?ref=stream
scheint mir im Hintergrund ein 2014er Modell zusein.
Also das Q1 fällt für mich schonmal wech


----------



## at021971 (3. August 2013)

Sieht wir eher wie ein 2013" R.C1 FS 29" als Teambike aus, welches sie ja schon als HT für Lukas Baum in weiss mit gleichem grauen Hinterbau gemacht hatten.


----------



## at021971 (3. August 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> ...Also das Q1 fällt für mich schonmal wech


 
Ich hatte auch mehr auf ein R.X1/X2 FS in 650B spekuliert. Manfred Stromberg hatte ja schon auf der MTB-News Startseite den Prototypen eines R.X1 FS vorgestellt. Vielleicht siedelt sich das R.Q1 FS ja nur dazwischen ein. Mir stecken da für ein All Mountain abstammungsseitig, d.h. mit der Verwandtschaft zu R.R2 FS 29" und R.C1 FS 29", zu viele Racegene drin. Aber solange es die nicht in Plastik gibt, hätte ich wohl eh kein Interesse. Aber warten möchte ich auch nicht noch mal eine Jahr...


----------



## Orakel (3. August 2013)

at021971 schrieb:


> Aber solange es die nicht in Plastik gibt, hätte ich wohl eh kein Interesse. Aber warten möchte ich auch nicht noch mal eine Jahr...


so gehts mir auch, hätte gerne ein neues, am liebsten natürlich Rotwild, in/aus Plastik, ich würde sogar 650B in kauf nehmen, einer muss es ja mal testen .
Warte ich bis ende 2014 oder nicht, warte ich bis ....................


----------



## TOM4 (3. August 2013)

Also ich würde jetzt mal den laufrad hype abwarten und sehen wo die reise hingeht! Einer der 3 laufradgrößen muss ja sterben! 

Und wenn's dann fix ist, was die zukunft ist, dann werd/würd ich zuschlagen.


----------



## at021971 (3. August 2013)

Darauf hat man sich industrieseitig ja schon festgelegt. Es werden die 26" Laufräder sein. Selbst Nicolai, nicht gerade eine Marke, die im Verruf steht jedem Hype zu folgen, hat hier im Forum schon nachlesbar bestätigt, dass es 2014 keine neuen 26" Modelle mehr geben wird. Schwalbe wird keine Highend-Reifen mehr in 26" entwickeln. Die ganze Neuvorstellungen von verschiedensten Bike Herstellern...man kann das beliebig fortsetzen. Die 26" Räder bleiben vielleicht eine Nische für ganz lange Federwege. Aber auch da....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mikaelle (3. August 2013)

Servus,

ich bin jetzt knapp zwei Jahre stolzer "Rotwild Ritter" gewesen, aber nach einer Knie-OP kann ich nicht mehr so, wie es mein Rotwild gerne hätte. Schweren Herzens, aber mit schönen Erinnerungen im Gepäck, muss ich mich nun von meinem R.R1 HT trennen. Ich habe es vor zwei Wochen vom Rotwild-Händler durchchecken und schätzen lassen.
Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben, wie und wo ich es zu einem vernünftigen Preis in gute Hände geben kann? Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Grüße
Mika


----------



## at021971 (6. August 2013)

Vorstellung R.Q1 FS: http://www.rotwild.de/en/news/produ...nde-saison-27-5-zoll-und-140mm-federweg-das-q

Nicht das was ich als 650b Bike erwartet habe. Aber mal sehen, ob sich auch was an der R.X2 FS 650b Front tun wird.


----------



## at021971 (6. August 2013)

Aber warum man seit dem MJ2013 wieder auf 27,2 mm Sitzrohrdurchmesser geht erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich. Das engt die Auswahl an versenkbaren Sattelstützen stark ein und führt wenn man denn eine gefunden hat zu reduziertem Verstellbereich. 

Vielleicht denken die Herren Ingenieure ja noch mal darüber nach und können sich für 30,9 oder 31,6 mm erwärmen, wo die Auswahl und der Verstellbereich deutlich größer sind. Und sie sollen jetzt nicht, wie in dem vor einigen Tagen hier geposteten Eurobikeausblick zurm R.Q1 FS, mit der Kronolog von Crankbrothers argumentieren, wer will von denen schon was. Die Kindshock Lev gibt es zwar in 27,2 mm aber dann nur mit 100 mm Verstellbereich.


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (6. August 2013)

Hey Leute, 

gerade bei Ebay gesehen, was für ne geile Maschine. Läuft noch bis Sonntagabend, bei Interesse sehts euch an lohnt sich!!!


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rotwild-X1-E...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item51b00767d0


----------



## RCC03-Biker (6. August 2013)

Rotwild hat unter der Saison schon die Kronolog gegen die LEV ausgetauscht. Gab anscheinend zu viele Reklamationen.
Aber warum die jetzt wieder auf den 27,2 Sitzrohrdurchmesser gehen ist mir auch völlig schleierhaft.


----------



## Vincy (6. August 2013)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> gerade bei Ebay gesehen, was für ne geile Maschine. Läuft noch bis Sonntagabend, bei Interesse sehts euch an lohnt sich!!!


 

Bist doch wohl selber der Verkäufer. 
Ich würde es nicht kaufen, da unstimmig zusammengesetzt mit veralteten, verschlissenen Edelparts. Ein XC-LRS passt da auch garnicht zu.
Und dann auch noch so eine marktschreierische Beschreibung.


----------



## ScottRog69 (6. August 2013)

Für die unstimmige Bastelbude, würde ich keine 2k ausgeben!



gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,





gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> gerade bei Ebay gesehen, was für ne geile Maschine. Läuft noch bis Sonntagabend, bei Interesse sehts euch an lohnt sich!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rotwild-X1-E...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item51b00767d0


----------



## ScottRog69 (6. August 2013)

Nebenbei bemerkt, hatte ich seitdem ich 21 bin, 4 Bandscheioben vorfälle L5 & L4.! Davon 3 mit Op´s und 1 mit Sport und Physiotherapie in den Griff bekommen. Ich fahre wenn möglich 200km jede Woche... Sowohl Fully als HT. Das X1 zu veräußern mit solch einem Text finde ich ziemlich... Naja!


----------



## luxaltera (7. August 2013)

Waaahrgh my eyes!!
Grotenhässlich. 




gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> gerade bei Ebay gesehen, was für ne geile Maschine. Läuft noch bis Sonntagabend, bei Interesse sehts euch an lohnt sich!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottRog69 (8. August 2013)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon. 
Das ware etwas mit dem ich für nächstes Jahr liebäugeln würde: 

http://www.rotwild.de/news/product-...nde-saison-27-5-zoll-und-140mm-federweg-das-q


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (8. August 2013)

Habs schon weiter vorne geschrieben, das Q1 ist nicht das was ich mir vorstelle. 
Warten wir mal ab was zur EB vorgestellt wird, sind ja nur noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## Kiefer (8. August 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon.
> Das ware etwas mit dem ich für nächstes Jahr liebäugeln würde:
> 
> http://www.rotwild.de/news/product-...nde-saison-27-5-zoll-und-140mm-federweg-das-q


 

X1 und E1 waren ja eigentlich schon angekündigt in 650B
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=634165&highlight=rotwild

Bin gespannt, ob beide so kommen und das Q sich dazwischen einreiht.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (8. August 2013)

Das R.Q1 FS können sie behalten, da würde ich drüber nachdenken, wenn mein R.GT1 FS mal ableben sollte. Zudem versprüht Eloxal einen Charme von gar nichts. Wenn, dann will ich eine R.X2 FS in 650b mit der Geometrie des R.X1 FS. Wenn sie das wieder nicht hinbringen, so wie es scheint, muss man sich, auch wenn es schwer fallen würde, mal anderswo umschauen oder einfach weiter damit Biken, was man schon hat.


----------



## luxaltera (8. August 2013)

was hat lack was elox nicht hat, ausser mehrgewicht, abplatzer und weichere oberfläche? eloxal ist meiner meinung nach lack in vieler hinsicht, auch optisch, überlegen. Es sei denn man steht auf effektlacke aber das gehört ja auch eher in die 90er jahre fraktion...


----------



## at021971 (8. August 2013)

All die Decales werden da auf Dauer nicht drauf halten und sind wegen fehlender Lackschicht sehr empfindlich. Und anders als bei Cube, Liteville, Canyon etc. sind die Decales bei Rotwild ein essentielles Teil des Designs. Zudem sind sie in der Anzahl deutlich höher und über das ganze Rad verteilt. Ich habe schon viele eloxierte Rahmen gesehen, wo dann irgendwann so langsam die Decales anfingen sich an den Ränder zu lösen oder abgerieben waren. Hingegen kenn ich bei meinen zwei Bikes so gut wie keine Lackprobleme. Zudem gibt es bei Eloxal nur schwarz oder raw, da man diese hart anodisieren kann. Alle anderen Farben sind mindestens sie empfindlich wie Lack.

Den Lack kann ich zudem, wenn es notwendig werden sollte, komplette im original Design mit allen Decales erneuern. Bei Eloxal ist das nicht so einfach möglich, da hier Material umgewandelt wird und bei weiteren Versuchen Lagersitze nicht mehr passen können. Zudem wirst Du kaum einen finden, der das Design eines Rotwild Bikes wieder reproduzieren kann.


----------



## luxaltera (8. August 2013)

achja stimmt rotwilds design ist heilig, hatte ich vergessen.


----------



## at021971 (8. August 2013)

Es gibt sicherlich viele Bikes, die genau so gut und günstiger zu bekommen sind, wie ein Rotwild. Den individuellen Touch und die seit Anbeginn nur marginal veränderte Markenidentität findest Du aber sonst nirgendwo. Deshalb YES!!!


----------



## TOM4 (8. August 2013)

Vielleicht ist ja die neue gt-palette was für dich? Also das neue force und das sensor gefallen mir extrem gut!


----------



## Orakel (8. August 2013)

ich lese z.Z. bei Nicolai mit
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=646901
manche Meinungen/Ansichten decken sich mit meinen/r.
Wenn Rotwild sich von ihrem Desing verabschieden würde, dann wären sie "nur" noch ein X beliebiger Hersteller.
Das Rotwild Design ist wie, die BMW Niere, Opel Stern, das springende Pferdle (jetzt das lahmende)von Ferrari..................
Ich würde mich schwer tun (da ergeht es mir wie einigen Nicoalibiker) nach 7J. die Marke zuwechseln, irgendwie fühle ich mich mit Rotwild "verbunden"  @ScottRog69
in der neuen Bike kommt ein Test über das R2FS 29", sie haben dich erhört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (8. August 2013)

Auf den Test freue ich mich schon. Btw. kann mal ein Mod. meinen Nic. in RotwildRitterRog ändern?


----------



## at021971 (8. August 2013)

ich habe mir wegen der EuroBike-Beilage seit langem mal wieder die beiden BikeBravos zugelegt. Das R.R2 FS ist da zwar das Leichteste, aber nach Ansicht der Tester nicht das Beste. Eher Mittelmaß. Oder noch genauer, nur das Giant schneidet marginal schlechter ab. Gewürdigt wird der Rahmen mit seinem sehr niedrigen Gewicht von 1887 g ohne Dämpfer in Größe L. Dafür ist er nicht der Steifeste. Zudem bescheinigen sie ihm eine geringe Wendigkeit. War auch aufgrund der langen Kettenstrebe und dem geraden Sitzrohr nicht anders zu erwarten. Fazit ist, dass es für die Langstrecke, also den Marathon gebaut wurde. Ich würde aber auf solche Tests nichts geben, denn da fließt der Preis ein und damit wird jedes Versenderbike automatisch zum Winner. Meines Erachtens ist es aber immerhin das hübscheste. ;-)


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. August 2013)

Wie kann man denn die Länge der Kettenstrebe in die Wertung einfließen lassen?
Mein RFC 0.3 hat eine sehr kurze, ist super wendig, während mein E1 eine recht lange hat und spurtreu ohne Ende ist. Mir ist letzteres wesentlich wichtiger und lieber! Eine Spitzkehre kann man zur Not auch durch Versetzen bewältigen, die verminderte Spurtreue beim Downhill ist hingegen einfach nur ätzend...


----------



## luxaltera (8. August 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> Wenn Rotwild sich von ihrem Desing verabschieden würde, dann wären sie "nur" noch ein X beliebiger Hersteller.
> Das Rotwild Design ist wie, die BMW Niere, Opel Stern, das springende Pferdle (jetzt das lahmende)von Ferrari..................



hmmm also das mit den decals zu vergleichen finde ich etwas schwach. die oberrohr verdickung bei den Rotwild Rahmen, sowie das hirschlogo und den schriftzug, sowie die unterrohr streifen ist alles prima und sollte auch so mehr oder weniger subtiel durchgezogen werden. 

Aber kein autohersteller ist in designfragen so verwindungssteif das sie ein aufklebergrafikbombing durch alle trends schleifen... Rotwild hat da meiner meinung nach auf viel subtileren level einen wiedererkennungswert, wie zB oben genannter oberrohrverdickung am steuerrohransatz. Solche sachen gehören gepflegt. Wenn ein firmendesign mit den aufklebern und lackfarben steht oder fällt, ist das kein starkes fundament...  
--->IMHO<---


----------



## Orakel (9. August 2013)

Die Banderolle finde ich, ist ein Erkennugsmerkmal von Rotwild.
M.M.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2013)

Mal was Aktuelles:

Gestern Abend (3 Tage vorm AX!) gemerkt dass der Steuersatz in meinem E1 rauh läuft.

Heute Morgen kurzer Anruf bei Rotwild: "Ersatz geht noch heute raus, sollte morgen schon ankommen."

Und *DAS *ist ein Grund der Marke treu zu bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (9. August 2013)




----------



## C_dale (9. August 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> hmmm also das mit den decals zu vergleichen finde ich etwas schwach. die oberrohr verdickung bei den Rotwild Rahmen, sowie das hirschlogo und den schriftzug, sowie die unterrohr streifen ist alles prima und sollte auch so mehr oder weniger subtiel durchgezogen werden.
> 
> Aber kein autohersteller ist in designfragen so verwindungssteif das sie ein aufklebergrafikbombing durch alle trends schleifen... Rotwild hat da meiner meinung nach auf viel subtileren level einen wiedererkennungswert, wie zB oben genannter oberrohrverdickung am steuerrohransatz. Solche sachen gehören gepflegt. Wenn ein firmendesign mit den aufklebern und lackfarben steht oder fällt, ist das kein starkes fundament...
> --->IMHO<---


Mir hat die "Verdickung des Oberrohrs" und der "Zebralook" gefallen, deshalb hier mein X1 von 2012. Gekauft habe ich es als ein RX1 comp und es auf ein Pro mit einigen Abweichungen umgerüstet. SLK-Sattel, SV 14-Schläuche, HolyShit-Griffe, XT-Cassette, CB-Schnellspanner hinten, Thomson-Stütze und USE-Vorbau mit dazu gehörigen Spacern ersetzten die Serienteile.
Eine toll bremsende T1, aber extrem nervende Formula, die nur mit den Spider-Scheiben  (vorne ist auf dem Bild noch eine Spider-Scheibe, hinten die normale Lightweight-Scheibe montiert) schleiffrei zu fahren war, ersetzte die MT 4.  
Titanschräubchen und Sudpin-Titanpedale reduzierten etwas das Gewicht, das  brutto mit 12,97 kg ermittelt wurde und netto bei 12,55 kg liegt.


----------



## Orakel (9. August 2013)

schön.
vll. mal einen kürzeren Vorbau ausprobieren?


----------



## C_dale (9. August 2013)

@Orakel,
danke, wenn`s gefällt. Der Vorbau ist wie im  Original 80 mm -  nur etwas unvorteilhaft fotografiert. Von Thomson  - baut keine 80er Vorbauten mit 6° -  hatte ich schon einen 90 mm Vorbau gekauft, aber dann deshalb zurückgeschickt.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (9. August 2013)

Hatte bei meinem X1 den serienmäßigen Vorbau gegen einen 60mm kurzen Vorbau und den serienmäßig 680mm schmalen Lenker gegen einen 750mm breiten Lenker getauscht.
Hat mir vom Fahrverhalten viel besser gefallen


----------



## Orakel (9. August 2013)

C_dale schrieb:


> @Orakel,
> danke, wenn`s gefällt. Der Vorbau ist wie im  Original 80 mm -  nur etwas unvorteilhaft fotografiert. Von Thomson  - baut keine 80er Vorbauten mit 6° -  hatte ich schon einen 90 mm Vorbau gekauft, aber dann deshalb zurückgeschickt.


Bitte.
Fahre am X2 einen 60mm Vorbau und 710mm breiten Lenker.
Lässt sich deutlich leichter und besser lenken.
Kurzum, besseres Fahrverhalten.


----------



## luxaltera (9. August 2013)

hatte am 2011er x1 in S nen 65mm vorbau und nun den rahmen eine nummer grösser (2013) und 30mm 
viel besseres fahrgefühl. Vor allem bergab fühlt sich das sicherer an.
Bei dem hier oben sieht es so aus als ob der sattel schon nicht viel weiter zurück kann, da wirds mit einem kürzeren VB schon eng denke ich... Wenn es so bequem ist wie es ist, würde ich da nichts machen. aber länger als 80 auf keinen fall. habe aber das gefühl, wenn ich den spacerstack sehe, die sattelposition und vorbaulänge, das auch dir ein grösserer rahmen besser passen würde...

Habe die bremsen gegen shimano XT getauscht und nie wieder probleme gehabt. ausserdem viel besseres und vertrauenerweckendes bremsverhalten... kann ich nur empfehlen. kein quietschen, kein schleifen, kein fading und vor allem kein DOT


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2013)

Hm, 30er Vorbau mit 785er Lenkstange, ich fühl mich so am wohlsten.


----------



## C_dale (9. August 2013)

Dank an die Rotwildritter für die guten Tipps. 
Mein vorheriges Rotwild hatte die Größe "S" und war etwas zu klein. Mehr als "M" geht bei meiner Größe von 1,73 m wohl nicht, wobei ich einen etwas längeren Oberkörper als der "Normalbiker" der gleichen Größe vielleicht besitze. 

Etwas voreilig hatte ich gleich nach Erwerb - ohne Probefahrt dummerweise den Lenker um 20 mm gekürzt .
Der SLK-Sattel von Selle Italia ist auch vom Gestell her geschlitzt wie ein Milchbrötchen und den sollte man nicht weiter zurück montieren, denn dann fängt er an zu knarzen. 
Die Länge der drei Spacer beträgt nur 15 mm - habe ich unvorteilhaft fotografiert!


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2013)

Den Sattel nach hinten schieben ist nur 2. Wahl.
Dann sitzt man meist nicht mehr zentral über dem Bike.
Und hinter den Sattel ist es dann auch weit.

Ich fahre keine gekröpten Stützen und montiere den Sattel so, wie es für die Kraftübertragung richtig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (9. August 2013)

nee dann lieber versuchen ob eine etwas aufrechtere position echt ein problem ist. Meistens eher nicht...


----------



## Zaskar01 (11. August 2013)

Moin, da es ja inzwischen einen CCDB Air CS geibt, überlege ich, ob es sinn macht den in ein X1 einzubauen. Ja, er ist schon überdosiert für ein Am, das weiss ich, jedoch naja ihr wisst ja Männer und Spielzeug .

Passt der mit dem Piggy bag in den Rahmen (2011 X1), ich hab vorhin mal grob gemessen und denke ja, was meinen die Experten hier (RockyRider, Orakel?)


----------



## Orakel (11. August 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> danke für die Blumen, aber mit dem Dämpfer, ob der rein passt oder nicht, kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. August 2013)

Fox und RS passen zumindest mal nicht in den 2011er Rahmen.
CB hab ich mal dran gehalten, ich befürchte er passt auch nicht.


----------



## Zaskar01 (11. August 2013)

Schade  hab mir des fast schon gedacht, als ich vorhin ein Ion mit CCDB neben meins gehalten hab. 

Naja es gibt schlimmeres, der Lack koennte sehr empfindlich sein


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. August 2013)

Mal ganz ehrlich:

Den RP in Hinterbau an seine Grenzen zu bringen ist nicht einfach.
Einen RP von Push noch schwerer.

Aber einen Dämpfer mit allen Einstelloptionen selbst richtig abzustimmen ist mit Abstand das anspruchvollste!

Ich denke dass die meisten Biker mit dem RP erst einmal gut beraten sind.


----------



## Zaskar01 (11. August 2013)

Du hast vom objektiven und sicher auch vom handwerklichen Standpunkt Recht. Habe den eingebauten RP23 (wurde so gekauft, da der Vorbesitzer wohl seinen RP2 kaputrtgewartet hatte)auch noch nicht wirklich an seine Grenzen gebracht. 

Doch ein bissel Bling Bling und technische Spielereien machen doch die Würze im Mänerleben aus, oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. August 2013)

Ja, aber leider geht der Schuss schnell nach hinten los.
Und dann ist aus Bling- Bling einfach nur teurer Schitt geworden.


----------



## Zaskar01 (11. August 2013)

Auch wahr. Habe auch erst gefragt  Also lasse ich alles so wie es ist, never touch a runnig bike, oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (11. August 2013)

Soll nix gegen dich sein!
Kann jeder machen wie er will und braucht.

Ich habe aber schon sooo oft die Erfahrung gemacht, dass selbst die Zugstufe für viele ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln ist.


----------



## Zaskar01 (11. August 2013)

Das habe ich auch nicht so empfunden. Eher als gut gemeinten Ratschlag, daher habe ich auch den Entschluss gefasst, diesem zu folgen.

Obwohl ich das Abstimmen wohl schon hinbekomme, zumindest wurde ich schon lange nicht mehr von Dämpfer oder Gabel aus dem Sattel katapultiert


----------



## Kiefer (12. August 2013)

Rotwild Q1...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=647905


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2013)

Man braucht keine Glaskugel für die Zukunft:

Durch die Einführung "überragenden 650b" Laufräder hat man auch hintenrum unsere Endurobikes auf das Nivau eines AM- Bikes zurückgeschraubt.
So kann man uns die nächsten Jahren scheibchenweise die echten Endurobikes wieder neu verkaufen.
(DAS HAT ABER NICHT GENERELL WAS MIT ROTWILD ZU TUN, SONDERN MIT ALLEN MARKEN!)

Und schaut man sich die Art der Hinterbauanlenkung des neuen Q1 an, so bin ich über das Testfazit nicht überrascht.
So wie sich die Anlenkung für mich darstellt ist sie eher für den CC- Bereich sinnvoll.


Aber was mich am meisten interessiert:
An welchem runden Tisch haben die ganzen Rahmen-, Laufrad- und Reifenhersteller gesessen, um einen so gravierenden Laufradumbruch abzusprechen?
Das ist doch kein Zufall?


----------



## luxaltera (12. August 2013)

Genau das ging mir auch durch den Kopf. 
Gottseidank hab ich im Moment alles was ich brauche für die nächsten paar Jahre (wenn alles gut geht)


----------



## heizer1980 (12. August 2013)

Ich hab auch mein Rädchen für alles und demnächst kommt noch ein Hardtail Rahmen um noch die Teile zu verbauen, die hier noch so rumliegen. Ich bleibe bei 26". Sollen sie doch machen was sie wollen. 
Wenn keine neuen Reifen-Mischungen mehr entwickelt werden, kümmert mich das auch nicht. Ich komme mit den Maxxis gut klar, da braucht man nichts mehr dran verändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (12. August 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Man braucht keine Glaskugel für die Zukunft:
> 
> Durch die Einführung "überragenden 650b" Laufräder hat man auch hintenrum unsere Endurobikes auf das Nivau eines AM- Bikes zurückgeschraubt.
> So kann man uns die nächsten Jahren scheibchenweise die echten Endurobikes wieder neu verkaufen.
> ...



Da stimme ich dir zu!
Es gibt ja  viele Möglichkeiten, wie Bike-Events und Messen.

Dass neue Q gefällt mir überhaupt nicht und die Preise für die 2014 E1 Modelle sind auch nicht ohne,  E1 Rahmen fast 2300 Euro, da werde ich langsam bei Neubedarf meine Fühler zu früheren Verbindungen ausstrecken! 
Wenn ich da meinen 26er Plastik-Bomber One-One Am 11kg sehe, da kostet der  Rahmen gerade mal 350 Euro! Am Samstag hat er sogar ein 29er mit Gruberantrieb am Berg geschlagen!


----------



## Zaskar01 (12. August 2013)

Gruberantrieb, was es so alles gibt (musste ich googeln). Passend zu meiner Sig sollte ich mir den mal anschauen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2013)

Wo findet man denn Infos zum neuen E1 2014?


----------



## at021971 (12. August 2013)

Und zu dem 27,2 mm dicken Sitzrohr gesellt sich sogar beim XL nur noch ein solches in 490 mm. Was glauben die denn wie lange so ein Rahmen halten wird, wenn man ihn wie ich nur mit einer vollausgezogenen 420 mm Sattelstütze fahren kann. Und wie das dann aussieht. Noch dazu mit einem gebogenen Sitzrohr, wo ich dann wohl hinter der Hinterachse sitze. Nee, so wird das nichts, so schließt man immer mehr größere Fahrer als Kunden von vornherein aus. Die Rahmen sind mehr und mehr nur für Leute bis 1,80 m gemacht.

Mal sehen, was da noch bis zum 31.08 an Vorabinfos erscheint. Aktuell sieht es wohl so aus, dass man für Rotwild so langsam nach Alternativen suche muss. Muss man den Fokus auf der Eurobike wohl neu justieren. Würde mir zwar echt schwer fallen. Aber bei der Modellpolitik bleibt einem gar nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## Düst__ (12. August 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wo findet man denn Infos zum neuen E1 2014?



Würde ich auch zu gerne wissen!!

Warten oder noch schnell ein 2013 E1 zulegen. Schwierig!!


----------



## Maledivo (12. August 2013)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> ... Ich bleibe bei 26". Sollen sie doch machen was sie wollen...



Bei mir auch Bin recht sehr zufrieden damit.

Seit einem Monat habe ich nun Fizik Aliante - kein Po-Probleme mehr . Davor hatte ich Tundra und Gobi, Gobi ist schon OK, nur bei Fahrten ab 30 km wird mein Po zickig.

Nächsten Monat kommen neue Pneu´s ran (Conti Rubber Queen 2,2).

Bin auch am Überlegen die LRS erst mal ganzes Winter durchzufahren - Bin bis jetzt recht zufrieden bis auf Gewicht - mittlereweile sind die Oberschenkel gewachsen - nun ist die Gewichte vorerst nicht mehr so wichtig ;-)


----------



## ullertom (12. August 2013)

Das R. E1 650b in Raw ist schon ein geiles Bike! Fahre derzeit noch mein 160mm Ellsworth Moment aber mein Herz schlÃ¤gt immer noch fÃ¼r Rotwild! Einige kennen noch mein r.r1 ht mit 8,6kg!
Meine Frage stellt sich, ob das E1 das Allroundbike ist das ich mir vorstelle? Von der Serienausstattung passt es zu 99%!
GemÃ¼tliche Touren, Speed auf der Geraden, Reserven bergab! 
Die 4999â¬ die aufgerufen werden machen die Entscheidung nicht leicht!
Evtl gibt es jemanden der Ã¤hnliche Ãberlegungen hinter sich hat?
Tom


----------



## ScottRog69 (12. August 2013)

ullertom schrieb:


> Das R. E1 650b in Raw ist schon ein geiles Bike! Fahre derzeit noch mein 160mm Ellsworth Moment aber mein Herz schlägt immer noch für Rotwild! Einige kennen noch mein r.r1 ht mit 8,6kg!
> Meine Frage stellt sich, ob das E1 das Allroundbike ist das ich mir vorstelle? Von der Serienausstattung passt es zu 99%!
> Gemütliche Touren, Speed auf der Geraden, Reserven bergab!
> Die 4999 die aufgerufen werden machen die Entscheidung nicht leicht!
> ...



Hm.... ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob du weißt wovon du sprichst!? Dad E1 ist und bleibt ein Enduro was du kaum unter 
13kg. bekommen wirst. Das Fahrwerk ist komfortabel und nicht auf reinen Vortrieb ausgelegt. Dazu ist wippt es zu sehr und gerade im Stehen bei steilen anstiegen... no go. Da bleib ich freiwillig sitzen. Nach dazu ist die Mühle sehr steil und Hochbeinig durch den enormen Federweg. Sicher touren kann man... aber das Ding ist eher zum Bergabfahren als Racen und Bergauf gedacht! Schau Dir lieber mal ein Q oder X1 an. 

Viel Erfolg und Servus

Rog.


----------



## at021971 (12. August 2013)

@*ullertom* ich bin da bei ScottRog69, ein R.E1 ist nicht, was zu Deinen Vorlieben passt. Orientiere Dich lieber in Richtung R.X2 FS oder R.X1 FS. Je nach Vorliebe in 26" oder 650b, so Rotwild diese denn auch in 650b zur Eurobike bringt.


----------



## XDennisX (13. August 2013)

Also ich fahre das E1 650b. Habe über schöne Touren, Bikepark und viel Trails bergauf/bergab Erfahrung sammeln können. Gerade bergauf bin ich begeistert... Komme genauso gut hoch wie mit meinem C1. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Wegen dem Preis...frag mal bei schaltwerk-Bikes an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (13. August 2013)

akt. fahre ich eine VOX 36 VAN mit 160mm und einen DHX 5.0 Air mit 150mm, das sowas wippt ist klar,
von der Geometrie und den Parts (Sattelstütze verstellbar usw.) denke ich könnte es "das Allroundbike" sein,
natürlich, sprinten wie mit einem Race Hartail kann man nicht - will ich auch nicht mehr!!!
Preis ist erstmal zweitrangig - gesucht wird eher der Allrounder,

mein Ellsworth Moment Enduro hat mir gefallen wie es beim Händler stand, gekauft, ...und habe spaß damit, aber bin halt schon spritziger mit weniger Anstrengung unterwegs gewesen,

evtl. könnte dies beim Rotwild besser sein???


----------



## heizer1980 (13. August 2013)

Da hilft nur die viel angepriesene Probefahrt. Das E1 nutze ich auch als ein für alles, aber es kostet halt Kraft. Bei meinen ersten Touren mit dem E1 habe ich immer gedacht, dass sich ein Kumpel einen Spass erlaubt und ganz leicht an meinem Rucksack hängt. Aber bei einem guten Händler kannst du verschiedene Modelle probefahren und dann für dich entscheiden was das richtige Rad ist.

Ich würde aber auch die neuen Modelle abwarten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. August 2013)

Wenn man bergauf etwas Zeit hat, dann ist das E1 absolut kein Problem.

Da spielt es auch keine Rolle, ob sich meine 180er VAN mitbewegt.
PP schalte ich auch eigentlich nie zu.
Für ein Bike der Federwegsklasse geht das prima den Berg hoch, ich fahre kommende Woche einen AX damit.

Na ja, und und es geht den Berg ja auch mal wieder runter.
Und da gilt es für andere erst einmal, ihren Vorsprung vom Ansteig zu halten.....


----------



## XDennisX (13. August 2013)

Also wenn das E1 650b in die engere Auswahl kommt, musst du erst mal eines in deiner Größe bekommen. Insgesamt gibt es als komplett Bikes+Rahmen nur 80 Stück.  
Zudem würde ich auf 2014 Rücksicht nehmen, es wird wohl der Federweg auf 170mm wachsen, kürzere kettenstreben und eine komplett von Fox überarbeitete Talas geben und Conti Bereifung. Ob's allerdings diese geile Raw Lackierung noch geben wird, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## heizer1980 (13. August 2013)

Ich kann da Rocky auch nur zustimmen. Habe mir vor drei Monaten auch eine VAN eingebaut. AlpenX war kein problem, habe nie eine Absenkung vermisst auch nicht bei 21% Steigung zum Idjoch rauf. Mit entsprechender Fahrtechnik steigt das Rad vorne nicht. Viel mehr Steigung durfte aber nicht mehr kommen, sonst wär ich am Ende gewesen.


----------



## Orakel (13. August 2013)

at021971 schrieb:


> @*ullertom* ich bin da bei ScottRog69, ein R.E1 ist nicht, was zu Deinen Vorlieben passt. Orientiere Dich lieber in Richtung R.X2 FS oder R.X1 FS. Je nach Vorliebe in 26" oder 650b, so Rotwild diese denn auch in 650b zur Eurobike bringt.



Ein 650B in Carbon wird es wohl für 2014 nicht geben


----------



## ullertom (13. August 2013)

Welche Größe bei 1,80 und 90cm SL würdet ihr empfehlen? M oder L


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. August 2013)

L


----------



## XDennisX (13. August 2013)

Probefahrt!!! Ich fahr beim C1 und E1 Größe M bei 180cm. Hab aber auch kurze Beine  ich will lieber eher nen zu kleinen als zu großen Rahmen. Ich finde jetzt gerade nicht die Größen Tabelle von Rotwild, aber bis 180 geht Größe M, ab 180 bis ca 190 geht L.  Aber setz dich am Besten auf beide drauf, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. August 2013)

Probefahrt ist sicher richtig.

Aber das E1 in M hat nur ein 440 langes Sattelrohr, beim X1 sind das wenigstens schon mal 450.
In M würde er den Sattel sehr weit ausziehen müssen.

Außerdem ist das E1 ein Enduro mit sehr flachem Lenkwinkel.
Damit das Teil nicht träge wie ein Langholzschlepper wird, ist ein Vorbau um 40mm angebracht.
Und dann wird das Bike im ganzen recht gedrungen.
Lieber ein langes Oberrohr mit kurzem Vorbau als umgekehrt.


----------



## ScottRog69 (13. August 2013)

Ich bin 1,77m groß mit eher längerem Oberkörper und kürzeren Beinen. Ich mag es kompakt. Fahre auf dem E1 M und auf dem Scott Genius ebenfalls und fühle mich damit Pudelwohl. Sportlich sitze ich im Fahrrad drin und nicht oben drauf. 

Wie gesagt ich habe mein E1 mit Leichten Schläuchen und Rocket Ron kastriert siowe den EXC 1550 Carbon LR Satz drauf. Aber zum Sprinten und heizen taugt es nicht. Mausi kann ich damit bei 60 - 70km Touren noch in die Schranken weisen mit Ihrem C1 aber für die Kumpels muss es das eher Race orientierte / optimierte Genius sein. 

Die "Leichte, stabile Eierlegende Wollmilchsau" die für alles taugt, gibt es leider nicht. Von vielen Seiten höre ich nur das RW im Carbon Rahmenbau nichts taugt und man lieber auf die Alumodelle gehen sollte. (Selber kenne 3 Rahmenschäden, Brüche am R2 und X2). Eine wirklich krasse Gewichtseinsparung gibt es imho beim RW im Vergleich zu den Scott oder Canyon Carbon Bikes auch nicht. 

Macht also keinen wirklichen Sinn dafür gleich 1000,00 Euro mehr auszugeben.


----------



## kauli (13. August 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Die "Leichte, stabile Eierlegende Wollmilchsau" die für alles taugt, gibt es leider nicht. Von vielen Seiten höre ich nur das RW im Carbon Rahmenbau nichts taugt und man lieber auf die Alumodelle gehen sollte. (Selber kenne 3 Rahmenschäden, Brüche am R2 und X2). Eine wirklich krasse Gewichtseinsparung gibt es imho beim RW im Vergleich zu den Scott oder Canyon Carbon Bikes auch nicht.
> 
> Macht also keinen wirklichen Sinn dafür gleich 1000,00 Euro mehr auszugeben.



Hi,

Also ich fahre seit 2010 ein R.2HT und das ist der erste Rahmen seit 15 Jahren der länger hält als 2 Jahre.


----------



## ScottRog69 (13. August 2013)

kauli schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Also ich fahre seit 2010 ein R.2HT und das ist der erste Rahmen seit 15 Jahren der länger hält als 2 Jahre.



Es sind nicht HT Rahmen die brachen.


----------



## Orakel (13. August 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Von vielen Seiten höre ich nur das RW im Carbon Rahmenbau nichts taugt und man lieber auf die Alumodelle gehen sollte. (Selber kenne 3 Rahmenschäden, Brüche am R2 und X2).


Da bin ich der gegenpart, mein X2 hebt seit 3J:


----------



## Thomas1809 (13. August 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> Da bin ich der gegenpart, mein X2 hebt seit 3J:



Mein X2 auch schon über 3 Jahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (13. August 2013)

dennoch mÃ¼ssen mir leute immer wieder erklÃ¤ren warum ~1000g 1000â¬ gesteigertes RadbeschÃ¼tzersyndrom wert sind... vor allem da wo man 1kg so gut wie gar nicht fÃ¼hlt... 
Will keine Anticarbondiskussion starten... aber raffen tu ich das dennoch nicht ganz. Optik und prestige ist eigentlich das einzige wirkliche argument. carbonrahmen sehen schon verdammt geil aus.


----------



## Orakel (13. August 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Optik  ist eigentlich das einzige wirkliche argument. carbonrahmen sehen schon verdammt geil aus.


Deswegen 
Könnte (kann) mir aber auch vorstellen nächstes Jahr auf Alu zuwechseln


----------



## Schaltwerk-COC (13. August 2013)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Also wenn das E1 650b in die engere Auswahl kommt, musst du erst mal eines in deiner Größe bekommen. Insgesamt gibt es als komplett Bikes+Rahmen nur 80 Stück.
> Zudem würde ich auf 2014 Rücksicht nehmen, es wird wohl der Federweg auf 170mm wachsen, kürzere kettenstreben und eine komplett von Fox überarbeitete Talas geben und Conti Bereifung. *Ob's allerdings diese geile Raw Lackierung noch geben wird, weiß ich nich*t.


 


2014er Programm ist der Wahnsinn......Eurobike ist ja bald.....es lohnt sich......


----------



## camaroracer (13. August 2013)

Schaltwerk-COC schrieb:


> 2014er Programm ist der Wahnsinn......Eurobike ist ja bald.....es lohnt sich......




Hi Matthias,
quäle Du uns nicht auch noch mit deinen Andeutungen 
Ich glaube wir müssen uns mal über ein neues E1 oder G1 unterhalten  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Schaltwerk-COC (13. August 2013)

camaroracer schrieb:


> Hi Matthias,
> quäle Du uns nicht auch noch mit deinen Andeutungen
> Ich glaube wir müssen uns mal über ein neues E1 oder G1 unterhalten
> 
> ...


 
Ruf morgen einfach mal an - dann kann ich dich aufklären - 2014er Preise habe ich auch schon!


----------



## camaroracer (13. August 2013)

Schaltwerk-COC schrieb:


> Ruf morgen einfach mal an - dann kann ich dich aufklären - 2014er Preise habe ich auch schon!



Ich habe am Samstag eh etwas in Koblenz zu erledigen.
Ich komme danach mal auf einen Kaffee vorbei wen es dir recht ist.
Ich brauch auch noch ein neues Freeride-Shirt. Mal schauen was noch da ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. August 2013)

camaroracer schrieb:


> Ich habe am Samstag eh etwas in Koblenz zu erledigen.
> Ich komme danach mal auf einen Kaffee vorbei wen es dir recht ist.
> Ich brauch auch noch ein neues Freeride-Shirt. Mal schauen was noch da ist.



wenn ich da wäre, dann hätten wir mal eine gemeinsame runde drehen können.
grosser ist auch gerne für sowas zu haben, gell?


----------



## at021971 (14. August 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> dennoch müssen mir leute immer wieder erklären warum ~1000g 1000 gesteigertes Radbeschützersyndrom wert sind... vor allem da wo man 1kg so gut wie gar nicht fühlt...
> Will keine Anticarbondiskussion starten... aber raffen tu ich das dennoch nicht ganz. Optik und prestige ist eigentlich das einzige wirkliche argument. carbonrahmen sehen schon verdammt geil aus.


 
Der Unterschied von Carbon zu Alu liegt neben Gewicht auch in der deutlich höheren Steifigkeit, wenn man es mit dem Leichtbau nicht zu sehr übertreibt und das Minimalgewicht auf die Spitze treibt. Zudem sind die Carbonrahmen wohl auch auf lange Sicht und wenn sie nicht einem Unglück zum Opfer fallen, haltbarer als ihre Alubrüder. Alu flext im Tretlagerbereich doch ungemein, ist spröde und wird auf Dauer so einer Belastung nicht standhalten. Je größer der Rahmen, je schwerer der Fahrer, um so wahrscheinlicher. Dafür ist aber die Anfälligkeit bei Unfällen bei Carbon größer. Zudem wird der hohe Handarbeitsanteil zu einer größeren Qualitätsstreuung führen. 

Also sich glaube es spricht einiges mehr für Carbon als Optik, reines Angeben oder bloßes Posen.


----------



## at021971 (14. August 2013)

Schaltwerk-COC schrieb:


> 2014er Programm ist der Wahnsinn......Eurobike ist ja bald.....es lohnt sich......


 
Dann sollen die Jungs von ADP mal ein wenig mehr rauslassen, als nur dieses R.Q1 FS. Bin nämlich derzeit sehr im Zweifel ob ich mir diese Jahr den Weg zum Bodensee antun soll. Was hier so an Gerüchten über das kommen soll oder nicht kommt gestreut wurde, stellt bisher keinen richtigen Anreiz dar. In vergangen Jahren gab es halt immer schon irgendwo im Web Bilder von der Händlervorstellung des neuen Portfolios. Diesmal gibt es bisher rein gar nichts, außer das R.Q1 FS und ein vom R.E1 FS 650b abgeleitetes R.X1 FS.

Wenn Ole hier mitliest: Ein paar mehr Teaser auf Eurer Facebook Seite oder Homepage, wären vielleicht ganz angebracht, denn das R.Q1 FS hat hier bisher wohl nicht so den habenwill Reflex ausgelöst.


----------



## TOM4 (14. August 2013)

@at021971: und wie sieht es mit der haltbarkeit von carbon bei den längeren federwegen aus? Also ich hatte mit meinem x1 schon mehrere schotterabfahrten, wo es nur so geraschelt am rahmen hat!! Da würde ich mir bei carbon doch eher sorgen machen! Oder?

Nicht falsch verstehen - ich find carbon auch geil, aber gerade im allmountain+ und im enduro bereich, eher nicht das richtige material.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (14. August 2013)

Ne, da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, es raschelt halt nur lauter


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. August 2013)

Warum keine Infos?
Eigentlich ganz klar.
Die 26" Auslaufmodelle sollen noch verkauft werden.

Zudem sind die Hersteller längst mit 2014 beschäftigt, da werden die Federwege wieder wachsen, die Winkel etwas flacher .....
Halt in die Richtung unserer jetzigen Enduros, nur sind die Laufräder 11mm größer.
Wetten?


----------



## AMITS (14. August 2013)

Leute, ich kann euch gar nicht sagen, wie mich es ankotzt, wie die Industrie hier vorgeht. Und das Schlimme....die (anscheinend bezahlte) Presse zieht voll mit. Bei den 29igern sehe ich ja noch diverse Gründe zur Daseinsberechtigung, insbesondere als Option zu 26 für groß gewachsene Fahrer, aber die 27,5er ist ne reine Abzocke, um dem passionierten Biker die Kohle aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Die Industrie und Presse lobt die Vorteile, welche in meinen Augen verschwindend gering sind. Die Nachteile sind wesentlich gewichtiger: Weniger möglicher Federweg, was das geringfügig "bessere Überrollverhalten" ad absurdum führt, die Kiste wird, gerade wenn's eng wird, sperriger und die Steifigkeit leidet auch. Diese negativen Faktoren werden seitens der Vorantreiber aber schnell als "unwichtig" schön unter den Tisch gefegt. Ich mein, warum sieht man keine Trekkingräder auf dem Trail oder im Park?!! Weil je größer, desto ungeeigneter und unhandlicher. Oder hat man schon mal nen BMXer auf nen 29iger seine Tricks machen gesehen?! Nicht wirklich. Mir geht dat so auf die Speiche......
Ich mach da jedenfalls, solange es möglich ist, nicht mit, bei diesem Marketing-Hype. Konnte nicht mal die letzte Mountainbike kaufen, da in der letzten Ausgabe jetzt plötzlich nur noch 27iger drin sind und die interessieren mich, wie man hier merkt, NULL. Aber die ganzen Magazine sind ja eh eher Popcorn-Unterhaltung. Trotzdem, schrecklich, diese Gehirnwäsche. Meine Meinung....29iger OK! .....27,5.......was für ne Abzocke.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. August 2013)

AMTIS, da sind wir einer Meinung.

Vielleicht sollte Grosser mal kruz aus dem Surfsport berichten, dort ist man wohl auch solche kundenfeindliche Wegeg gegangen.
Und wo ist der Surfsport jetzt?
Ich sehe nicht mehr soviele Bretter auf Autodächern.


----------



## luxaltera (14. August 2013)

at021971 schrieb:


> Also sich glaube es spricht einiges mehr für Carbon als Optik, reines Angeben oder bloßes Posen.



Danke das war aufschlussreich. Aber in einer welt eh jeder einem neuen rahmen alle 3 Jahre will, verpufft das auch etwas. Ist wohl echt hauptsächlich mit der Fahrweise verbunden. 
Ich crashe verhältnismäßig oft weil ich meinen Grenzbereich pushen will. Da hat Leichtbau eh nix verloren. Ein Rennrad wurde ich mir allerdings schon eher in Carbon holen. Aber bei allem wo man federweg braucht (!) kann auch mal was scheppern... Ob nun steinachlag oder sturz... Und sobald das einmal geknallt hat und ein Stein oder wurzel im Spiel war, wäre bei mir das Vertrauen zum Rahmen weg und das wirkt sich immer negativ auf die Fahrweise/-Sicherheit aus. Oder das Ding wird am Autohäuser einmal falsch geklemmt und knickst dann im furchtbarsten Moment unter mir ins Jenseits. 
Naja wie gesagt, Grundsatzdiskussion, muss nicht sein. Will da keinen von abhalten.


----------



## at021971 (14. August 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> @_at021971_: und wie sieht es mit der haltbarkeit von carbon bei den längeren federwegen aus? Also ich hatte mit meinem x1 schon mehrere schotterabfahrten, wo es nur so geraschelt am rahmen hat!! Da würde ich mir bei carbon doch eher sorgen machen! Oder?....


 
Das hängt doch wohl sehr davon ab, wie ich den Rahmen aufbaue. Gehe ich rein auf Gewicht, werde ich verstärkende und gegen äußere Einwirkung resistentere Layer mit Aramidfasern weglassen. Dann kann es schon seine, dass gröberer Steinschlag den Rahmen beschädigen kann. Mir habe die Jungs von ADP mal auf der Eurobike erzählt, dass da in Ihren Rahmen einiges zur Stabilisierung eingearbeitet ist und auch deshalb die Rahmen nicht so leicht sind wie die von einigen Konkurrenten.

Wie ScottRog69 hier schon mal vor langer Zeit berichtet hat, fühlt sich sein magersüchtiger Genius Carbon Rahmen im Vergleich zum Alu R.E1 FS recht schwabblig an. Aber vom Einsatzbereich liegen die ja eigentlich nicht so sehr weit auseinander, so dass man hier keine so großen Unterschiede erwarten würde. Hier wurde dann wohl der Vorteil von Carbon extrem weit in Richtung Leichtbau des Rahmens verschoben und die höhere Steifigkeit des Materials bewusst vernachlässigt. Da kann man evtl. auch annehmen, dass der Schutz des Rahmens, wegen der reinen Gewichtsorientierung, nicht so im Fokus stand. Das sind aber nur Vermutungen. Bei Carbon ist die Bandbreite, wie man die Konstruktion eines Rahmens aufsetzt einfach viel vielfältiger als bei Alu, wo man eigentlich nur mit der Legierung spielen kann.


----------



## ScottRog69 (14. August 2013)

Wie ScottRog69 hier schon mal vor langer Zeit berichtet hat, fühlt sich sein magersüchtiger Genius Carbon Rahmen im Vergleich zum Alu R.E1 FS recht schwabblig an. Aber vom Einsatzbereich liegen die ja eigentlich nicht so sehr weit auseinander, so dass man hier keine so großen Unterschiede erwarten würde. Hier wurde dann wohl der Vorteil von Carbon extrem weit in Richtung Leichtbau des Rahmens verschoben und die höhere Steifigkeit des Materials bewusst vernachlässigt. Da kann man evtl. auch annehmen, dass der Schutz des Rahmens, wegen der reinen Gewichtsorientierung, nicht so im Fokus stand. Das sind aber nur Vermutungen. Bei Carbon ist die Bandbreite, wie man die Konstruktion eines Rahmens aufsetzt einfach viel vielfältiger als bei Alu, wo man eigentlich nur mit der Legierung spielen kann.

Thomas, da bin ich bei Dir! Lapprig ist das Genius zwar aber ich muss sagen nach 5 Jahrne und knapp 6000km und 5 - 10 Crashes, davon 3 Quer durch den Wald... toi, toi, toi! Noch nichts am Rahmen passiert! Hatte das Genius sogar über dem Winter auf der Tacx Hometrainer Rolle. 
Wobei mir davon jeder abgeraten hat! Lief einwandfrei. Keinerlei einbusen. Einzig der Dämpfer ist Schei.... aber das ist ja heute hinlänglich bekannt! Aber für Enduro und Allmountain würde ich das G10 nicht einsetzen. Auch wenn es ursprünglich mit 150mm Federweg dafür mal ausgelegt sein sollte/ war!?

Hätte ich Steckachsen und gescheite stabiliere Aluräder, Keine Carbon Lenker und Vorbau.. könnte man das G10 auch bestimmt wieder etwas steifer bekommen. Aber fürs heizen durch leichte Trails und Waldautobahnen... ist es mir gerade gut. 10,5Kg sind mit keinem RW Fully leicht zu realisieren. ;/ Schade eigentlich...


----------



## camaroracer (14. August 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wenn ich da wäre, dann hätten wir mal eine gemeinsame runde drehen können.
> grosser ist auch gerne für sowas zu haben, gell?



Danke für das Angebot  .

Habe mich aber im Urlaub im Bikepark in Wagrain zerlegt 

So einen missglückten Double habe ich noch nie hingelegt.

90 Kg auf der Schulter gelandet  Hat saumäßig wehgetan.

Nach OP wegen Schultergelenksprengung (Tossy 3) jetzt 3 Monate Bikepause


----------



## Maledivo (14. August 2013)

camaroracer schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot  .
> 
> Habe mich aber im Urlaub im Bikepark in Wagrain zerlegt
> 
> ...



Oh, gute Besserung! Sieht schlimm aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Düst__ (14. August 2013)

Gute Besserung!!! Genau die selbe Verletzung hatte ich auch. Tossy 3 und da eckgelenk kaputt. Aber so eine Riesen Narbe hab ich nicht machen lassen. Etwas Draht und 2 Nägel durchs Gelenk , das war's. 

Zum Thema Rotwild 2014+..... die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und 26" vielleicht doch nicht aus


----------



## Kiefer (14. August 2013)

Düst schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!!! Genau die selbe Verletzung hatte ich auch. Tossy 3 und da eckgelenk kaputt. Aber so eine Riesen Narbe hab ich nicht machen lassen. Etwas Draht und 2 Nägel durchs Gelenk , das war's.
> 
> Zum Thema Rotwild 2014+..... die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und 26" vielleicht doch nicht aus




Zumindest das R.X45 FS wird es 2014 noch geben 

Morgen bin ich in Cochem, mal gespannt was es neues gibt 
 @camaroracer, Gute Besserung !

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## camaroracer (14. August 2013)

> Oh, gute Besserung! Sieht schlimm aus





> @camaroracer, Gute Besserung !





Düst schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!!! Genau die selbe Verletzung hatte ich auch. Tossy 3 und da eckgelenk kaputt. Aber so eine Riesen Narbe hab ich nicht machen lassen. Etwas Draht und 2 Nägel durchs Gelenk , das war's.



Danke  wird schon wieder werden .

Habe für die nächsten 3 Monate einen Titanwinkel zum fixieren des Schlüsselbeines drin. Leichtbau eben 

Hätte schlimmer ausgehen können . . . . .
Helm ist gerissen.
Protektorrucksack beschädigt.
Ellbogenproktektor sieht sehr mitgenommen aus.
Freerideshirt zerissen.

Protektorenjacke mit Schulterschutz lag im Auto (36°C im Schatten) 

Bike ohne jeden Kratzer . . . . . ist ja auch auf mir gelandet


----------



## ScottRog69 (14. August 2013)

@ camaro

Gute Besserung. Hattest du eigentlich ne gescheite Protektorenjacke an?


----------



## TOM4 (14. August 2013)

Gute besserung!

Jetzt kannst halt (hoffentlich) die zeit zum autofahren nutzen!!


----------



## camaroracer (14. August 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> @ camaro
> 
> Gute Besserung. Hattest du eigentlich ne gescheite Protektorenjacke an?



Schau mal ein Post über deinem 

Ich kenne die Strecke recht gut und hatte noch nie Probleme.
Da schleicht sich der Leichtsinn ein.

Hatte volles Sicherheitsequipment dabei und bis auf die Jacke auch alles an (Vollschalenhelm, Protektorrucksack, Handschuhe, Ellbogen.- u. Knieschutz). 

Schulter und Rippenschutz der Jacke wäre beim Crash ganz hilfreich gewesen  . Shit happens 

Auf unseren heimischen Trails reichen mir die Knieschützer und der Enduro - Halbschalenhelm 



> Jetzt kannst halt (hoffentlich) die zeit zum autofahren nutzen!!



Schalten geht nur sehr langsam und vorsichtig.
Der Camaro wird zur Zeit von einem Freund nur auf Dragsterrennen bewegt. Mir fehlt aus beruflichen Gründen die Zeit selbst Rennen zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (14. August 2013)

Auch von mir eine gute Besserung.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. August 2013)

WOW!
Gute Besserung.
Holen wir mal nach, Cochem ist nicht weit und wie haben hier einige geile Strecken.


----------



## Kiefer (15. August 2013)

Ich war heute bei Matthias in Cochem und habe meine zum 2. mal defekte Fox Float Evo CTD gegen eine Talas getauscht.

Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob ich mir das neue R.E1 FS 650B oder vielleicht doch das R.E1 FS bzw.G1 (26 Zoll) in Alu raw bestelle oder vielleicht doch dieses..

http://www.rotwild.de/2014/item/271-rx1-fs-27-6

Hab ich gerade durch Zufall bei Rotwild gefunden.
 @at021971, in Plastik hab ich nix neues gesehen 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## ScottRog69 (15. August 2013)

seht ihr der Test in der Bike hat es wieder gezeigt. Trotz Testurteil Sehr gut ganz hinten in der Mitte mit den Punkten.


----------



## at021971 (15. August 2013)

Thanks Kiefer, aber ob mir der Farbmix so gefällt? Ich weiß nicht. Organge war mal hip als ich klein war, also in den 70ern. Zudem scheint auch der Rahmen in 650b geschumpft zu sein, wenn man das R.X1 FS in 26" daneben sieht. Wie ich schon vermutete, ist es vom R.E1 FS 650b abgeleitet.  Also wieder tendenziell ein zu kurzes Sitzrohr. Werden Bikes eigentlich nur noch für Kinder gemacht. 

Die Daten auf der Seite sind übrigens noch vom 26er.


----------



## ScottRog69 (15. August 2013)

seht ihr der Test in der Bike hat es wieder gezeigt. Trotz Testurteil Sehr gut ganz hinten in der Mitte mit den Punkten.


----------



## Düst__ (15. August 2013)

Wie schaut denn das neue G 1 aus ? Farbe? Alu mit...


----------



## Vincy (15. August 2013)

*R.X1 FS 27.5*

*EVO und PRO*


----------



## Zaskar01 (15. August 2013)

TrailKing? Sieht doch eher aus wie ein XKing


----------



## Kiefer (16. August 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> TrailKing? Sieht doch eher aus wie ein XKing


 

Ne, das ist die Rubber Queen (TrailKing)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (16. August 2013)

RubberQueen , aha. ISt das ein Exportreifen, oder wird die umbenannt?


----------



## Orakel (16. August 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> RubberQueen , aha. ISt das ein Exportreifen, oder wird die umbenannt?


RQ heisst jetzt TrailKing, wegen den prüden Amis


----------



## Orakel (16. August 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> *R.X1 FS 27.5*
> 
> *EVO und PRO*


Hmm, weiss net 
Die Lackierung finde ich schöner 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/05/15/prototypen-von-rotwild-und-continental/


----------



## Orakel (16. August 2013)

www.facebook.com/rotwild.bikes?ref=stream&hc_location=stream


----------



## Vincy (16. August 2013)

Like the new gravity bike *R.G1 FS 26* or the new enduro *R.E1 FS 27.5*


----------



## Maledivo (16. August 2013)

Hi Ritter,

zuerst wollte ich RubberQueen in 2,4 Zoll holen, dann dachte ich, momentan hatte ich Schwalbe NN in 2,25 Zoll an meinem schmalen Originalfelge von DT Swiss, bei Conti passte 2,2 Zoll ganz gut darin.

Mittelfristig würde ich aber neue LRS anschaffen, auf jeden Fall sollte es einen mit Notubes ZTR Felgen inkl. Hope-Naben sein. Für Bereifung mehr als 2,3 Zoll wäre ZTR Flow EX geeigneter. Allerdings ist auch schwerer als die ZTR Crest Felgen.

Ich fahre recht nicht Enduromässig, da denke ich die Flow EX mit ab 2,4 Zöller wäre an meinem C1 FS überdimensioniert, richtig?

Bis jetzt liebäugle ich Crest Felgen mit 2,2er RubberQueen (TrailKing). 

Ich fahre auch gerne Singleskala S1, selten S2.

Wäre ich mit Crest + 2,2er RQ gut bedient?

Danke


----------



## Düst__ (16. August 2013)

Jawoll! G1 ... Jetz noch die passende Geo.... Und der Bub hat bald ein neues Spielzeug!! Vorfreude


----------



## rotwild-rider (16. August 2013)

Den Rubber Queen 2.2 hatte ich auch ne Zeit lang auf meinem C1 FS. Fuhr sich klasse und sah auch sehr gut aus. Im Vergleich zu Nobby Nic baut der Rubber Queen etwas höher und hat mehr Volumen. Kommt bei mir bald auch wieder drauf


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. August 2013)

Wie groß ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen E1 und G1, wenn man beide mit einer 180er Gabel ohne Doppelbrücke (wie auf obigem Foto) fährt? Sind die Kettenstreben wieder länger als beim 2011er E1? Wäre interessant ob sich das beim Fahren bemerkbar macht.
Optisch auf jeden Fall ein geiles Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fruchtmoose (17. August 2013)

-


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (17. August 2013)

Ja so in der Art würde ich es erwarten, wobei der im obigen Bild dargestellte G1-Aufbau keine Doppelbrückengabel hat, also auch keine 200mm Federweg vorweisen kann. Ob da dann noch nennenswerte Unterschiede, insbesondere in der Geometrie, bestehen oder gar kürzere Kettenstreben verbaut sind?
Bin aber ehrlich gesagt auch mehr der Bahn-Typ (Fahren wie auf Schienen, hohe Steifigkeit der relevanten Komponenten) und wenn ich Lust auf Flatter-Biken hab, dann steht im Keller ein RFC 0.3 und wartet, das im Vergleich zum 2011er E1 aufgrund von Kettenstreben und Lenkwinkel alleine schon einen mehr als 10cm kürzeren Radstand hat 
Das fährt sich im flachen Gelände schon wendinger, spritziger, wohl auch wegen dem deutlich geringeren Gewicht, aber für eine Downhill-Strecke würde mir die verlässliche Laufruhe des E1 fehlen.


----------



## fruchtmoose (17. August 2013)

-


----------



## Düst__ (17. August 2013)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Genau diese Frage stelle sich mir vor einem Jahr auch, als das G1, damals noch in einer limitierten Auflage von 25 Stk., das Licht der Welt erblickte..
> 
> Damals kam ich zu dem Entschluß, das mein 2011er E1 (L) mit dementsprechendem Aufbau dem G1 nicht wirklich "nachsteht", leider tauchten bisher keine Berichte zum G1 auf..
> 
> ...



Aber auch die Nachteile...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (17. August 2013)

Düst schrieb:


> Aber auch die Nachteile...



Ich konnte bisher nur einen Nachteil am E1 festellen.
Die unten angebrachte Schutzfolie hat das Rotwild-Logo aufgedruckt und ist in dieser Form beim Hersteller leider nicht nachbestellbar


----------



## Düst__ (17. August 2013)

Ich gehöre z.b. zu denen, welche sich kürzere Streben gewünscht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fruchtmoose (17. August 2013)

-


----------



## Düst__ (17. August 2013)

Bin die letzten Jahre nur Dh gefahren, von dem her bin ich es gewohnt das das radel recht verspielt ist. Zumindest waren meine Räder vor dem E1 so. Das E1 ist ein Sau starkes Bike und wurde zu meinem"Rad für alles". Im bikepark oder springen, steile enge Anlieger oder beim Manual merke ich halt schon das es ein wenig träge ist und ich mehr kraft und körpereinsatz brauch als mit dem schweren downhiller mit doppelbrücke und 200mm+ federweg. 

Deswegen war dies das einzige was ich bemängelt hab. Etwas kürzere Streben..mehr Agilität ... Und das Rad wäre "für meine Fahrweise und meinem Geschmack" perfekt!!   ich finde es trotzdem absolut spitze!!!


----------



## at021971 (17. August 2013)

*ROTWILD R.C1 FS 29 EVO 2014 WHITE (4.999 EUR) *

*



*

*R**AHMEN:  *Aluminium 6066 T6 â CHANNEL Hydroforming XC Tubeshape      developed by ADP ENGINEERING
*DÃMPFER:*  FOX FLOAT CTD BV FACTORY KASHIMA
*FEDERGABEL:*  FOX 32 FLOAT 130 29 FIT CTD FACTORY KASHIMA
*LENKER:* CRANKBROTHERS COBALT11 CARBON / 740 mm
*VORBAU: *CRANKBROTHERS COBALT1
*SATTELSTÃTZE:  *KINDSHOCK LEV REMOTE 27,2 mm
*SATTEL: *FIZIK TUNDRA2
*GRIFFE: *ERGON GA1 EVO
*KURBEL: *E13 TRSr DOUBLE 36-22 T
*SCHALTHEBEL: *SHIMANO XT 2x10
*SCHALTWERK: *SHIMANO XTR-10 GS DM PLUS
*UMWERFER: *SHIMANO XT
*KASSETTE: *SHIMANO HG81 11-36 T.
*BREMSEN: *SHIMANO XT
*SCHEIBEN-DURCHMESSER : *RT86 ICE 180/180
*LAUFRÃDER: *DT SWISS XM1501 SPLINE ONE 15/RWS IS
*BEREIFUNG: *CONTINENTAL TRAIL KING RACESPORT 29 x 2.20


----------



## at021971 (17. August 2013)

*ROTWILD R.Q1 FS 27.5 EVO 2014 (4.999 EUR) *






*RAHMEN:  *Aluminium 6066 T6 â CHANNEL Hydroforming XC Tubeshape      developed by ADP ENGINEERING
*DÃMPFER:*  FOX FLOAT CTD BV FACTORY KASHIMA
*FEDERGABEL:*  FOX 32 FLOAT 140 27.5 FIT CTD FACTORY KASHIMA
*LENKER:* CRANKBROTHERS COBALT11 CARBON / 740 mm
*VORBAU: *CRANKBROTHERS COBALT1
*SATTELSTÃTZE:  *KINDSHOCK LEV REMOTE 27,2 mm
*SATTEL: *FIZIK TUNDRA2
*GRIFFE: *ERGON GA1 EVO
*KURBEL: *E13 TRSr DOUBLE 36-22 T
*SCHALTHEBEL: *SHIMANO XT 2x10
*SCHALTWERK: *SHIMANO XTR-10 GS DM PLUS
*UMWERFER: *SHIMANO XT
*KASSETTE: *SHIMANO HG81 11-36 T.
*BREMSEN: *SHIMANO XT
*SCHEIBEN-DURCHMESSER : *RT86 ICE 180/180
*LAUFRÃDER: *DT SWISS XM1501 SPLINE ONE15/12 TA RWS IS
*BEREIFUNG: *CONTINENTAL TRAIL KING RACESPORT 27.5 x 2.20


----------



## at021971 (17. August 2013)

*ROTWILD R.E1 FS 27.5 EVO 2014  (5.499 EUR) *






*RAHMEN:  *Aluminium 6066 T6 â CHANNEL Hydroforming XC Tubeshape      developed by ADP ENGINEERING 
*DÃMPFER:*  FOX FLOAT X FACTORY KASHIMA 
*FEDERGABEL:*  FOX 34 FLOAT 170 27.5 FIT CTDFACTORY KASHIMA
*LENKER:* CRANKBROTHERS COBALT2 / 740 mm
*VORBAU: *CRANKBROTHERS IODINE1
*SATTELSTÃTZE:  *KINDSHOCK DX REMOTE 31,6 mm
*SATTEL: *FIZIK TUNDRA2
*GRIFFE: *ERGON GA1 EVO
*KURBEL: *E13 TRSr DOUBLE 36-22 T
*KETTENFÃHRUNG:* E13 TRS DUAL W/DMB
*SCHALTHEBEL: *SHIMANO XT 2x10
*SCHALTWERK: *SHIMANO XTR-10 GS DM PLUS
*UMWERFER: *SHIMANO XT
*KASSETTE: *SHIMANO HG81 11-36 T.
*BREMSEN: *SHIMANO XT
*SCHEIBEN-DURCHMESSER : *RT86 ICE 203 /180
*LAUFRÃDER: *DT SWISS EX1501 SPLINE ONE15/12 TA RWS IS
*BEREIFUNG: *CONTINENTAL TRAIL KING RACE SPORT 27.5 x 2.40


----------



## at021971 (17. August 2013)

*R.T1 HT 29 COMP 2014 (1.799 EUR)*






*RAHMEN:*  Aluminium 7005 T6  CHANNEL Semi-Hydroforming XC Tubeshape     developed by ADP ENGINEERING 
*FEDERGABEL:*  FOX 32 FLOAT 100 29 CTD 
*LENKER:* CRANKBROTHERS COBALT1 / 720 mm 
*VORBAU:* CRANKBROTHERS COBALT1
*SATTELSTÜTZE:* CRANKBROTHERS COBALT1 27,2 mm 
*SATTEL*: FIZIK TUNDRA2 
*GRIFFE:* ERGON GA1 EVO 
*KURBEL:* SHIMANO DEORE 40-30-22 T. 
*SCHALTHEBEL:* SHIMANO DEORE 3x 10 
*SCHALTWERK:* SHIMANO XT-10 SGS 
*UMWERFER:* SHIMANO DEORE 
*KASSETTE:* SHIMANO HG62 11-36 T. 
*BREMSEN:* SHIMANO M615 
*SCHEIBEN-DURCHMESSER:* RT64 180/160 
*LAUFRÄDER:* DT SWISS 444D SHIMANO 629 QR CL 
*BEREIFUNG:* CONTINENTAL X-KING SPORT 29 x 2.20


----------



## Orakel (17. August 2013)

ppffff, stolze Preise!
Bis jetzt keine 26ger
Auf der Umlenkwippe vom R.E.1 steht da C1?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (17. August 2013)

Danke für die Infos.
Jetzt seh ich auch, dass es sich bei dem Foto oben um ein 2014er E1 in roter Farbe handelt und nicht um ein G1 mit 180er Gabel


----------



## heizer1980 (17. August 2013)

Ich denke mal das G1 wird es in 26" mit 180 mm vorne und hinten geben. Somit wäre es das pondent vom aktuellen E1 sein.  Farbe wohl wie das jetzige E1 650b nur statt der blauen Applikationen halt in dem rot gehalten.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (17. August 2013)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich die Farbwahl sehr irritierend finde.
Das alte 2013er E1 650B sieht auf den Fotos aus wie das neue 2014er G1 26" (=aluminium) und das neue 2014er E1 650B sieht aus wie das alte G1 26" (=rot).
Was soll das denn bitte werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (18. August 2013)

Stolzer Preis beim neuen E1 für eine XT Ausstattung mit einem bling bling XTR- Schaltwerk.
Und dann wieder so eine spezielle Fox Gabel mit 170mm Federweg, die es so nicht im Aftemarkt gibt.

Zum Glück bin ich mit meinem jetzigen Bike sehr zufrieden. Denn so wird das nix, dass ich irgendwann wieder auf ein Rotwild umsteige.

Verstehe auch nicht, warum Rotwild bei den 29er an der labrigen 32er festhält und da nicht auf die 34er geht.


----------



## NorwegianWood (18. August 2013)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das G1 wird es in 26" mit 180 mm vorne und hinten geben. Somit wäre es das pondent vom aktuellen E1 sein.  Farbe wohl wie das jetzige E1 650b nur statt der blauen Applikationen halt in dem rot gehalten.



Das G1 2014 wird wohl sehr wahrscheinlich, wie das G1 aus 2013 auch, hinten 200mm FW haben, keine 180mm.. 26" bleiben dem G1 auch erhalten.. bis auf die Farbe konnte ich bisher noch keine Neuerungen entdecken..



> Ich muss sagen, dass ich die Farbwahl sehr irritierend finde.
> Das alte 2013er E1 650B sieht auf den Fotos aus wie das neue 2014er G1  26" (=aluminium) und das neue 2014er E1 650B sieht aus wie das alte G1  26" (=rot).
> Was soll das denn bitte werden?



Geht mir ähnlich, so ganz bin ich da noch nicht durchgestiegen, könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich die 2013er G1 Rahmen in rot nicht allzu gut verkauft haben, daher evtl. die neutralere Farbgebung?!


----------



## morei (18. August 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Crank Brothers Cobalt 11 Lenker?
Ich habe mir den für mein X1 bestellt, da ich einen breiteren Lenker möchte. 
Nur bin ich etwas unsicher, ob der Lenker tatsächlich stabil genug ist. 
Rotwild verbaut den zwar am E1 Edition aber ich hätte trotzdem gerne einen Erfahrungsbericht. Hat den Lenker jemand verbaut und kann mir sagen ob er flext und wie allgemein das Fahrgefühl ist?

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. August 2013)

morei schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Crank Brothers Cobalt 11 Lenker?



Hier findest du ein paar Erfahrungsberichte um Cobalt 11.

Allerdings ist es immer schwer die Stabilität zu beurteilen, wenn man nicht in den Lenker reinschauen kann.
Ein Anhaltspunkt ist das Bestehen von harten Prüfständen, aber selbst Syntace, die da vorbildlich agieren, hatten mit dem F99 bereits eine durchaus ernst gemeinte Rückrufaktion.
Die beste Versicherung ist es wohl die Komponenten möglichst nicht im Grenzbereich zu bewegen und auf Risse/Schäden zu achten, besonders nach Stürzen.
Beim Lenker würde ich mir jedoch mit am wenigsten Sorgen machen, dass er bricht, genauso wie eine starre Sattelstütze. Diese beiden Komponenten halten normalerweise ein Vielfaches von der normalen Belastung dauerhaft aus.
Wichtig wäre eher zu prüfen ob dein Vorbau und der Lenker zueinander passen.


----------



## morei (18. August 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre eher zu prüfen ob dein Vorbau und der Lenker zueinander passen.



Danke für deine Antworte. 
Hier muss ich jetzt dumm nachfragen, wie bekomm ich das raus?
Aktuell habe ich den Rotwild S140 Vorbau, die Klemmung passt zumindest.


----------



## camaroracer (18. August 2013)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das G1 wird es in 26" mit 180 mm vorne und hinten geben. Somit wäre es das pondent vom aktuellen E1 sein.  Farbe wohl wie das jetzige E1 650b nur statt der blauen Applikationen halt in dem rot gehalten.





> Das G1 2014 wird wohl sehr wahrscheinlich, wie das G1 aus 2013 auch, hinten 200mm FW haben, keine 180mm.. 26" bleiben dem G1 auch erhalten.. bis auf die Farbe konnte ich bisher noch keine Neuerungen entdecken..



Ich kann das aus der aktuellen (inoffiziellen) Rotwild Produktbeschreibung auch bestätigen. Das G1 wird der 26" 180mm E1 Nachfolger. Der Dämpfer 
(Float X) ist kürzer als beim 2013 Modell und hat nur 2,5" Hub statt 2,75" (DHX RC4) in 2013. Auch die Kettenstrebenlänge wurde von 440 auf 420 reduziert. Steuerrohr von 64° auf 66°. Es wird zwar auch eine Ausführung mit 200mm Gabel geben aber die zwei anderen nur mit 180mm Gabel. Gabeln nur noch als Float und ohne das überflüssige Talas System. Das braucht bei der geilen Geo eh kein Mensch. Einfach ein neues schönes 180mm G(E)1 26" 

Ich denke selbst noch über den Kauf eines 2013 G1 nach 
Mal schauen was es wird 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## camaroracer (18. August 2013)

morei schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Crank Brothers Cobalt 11 Lenker?
> Ich habe mir den fÃ¼r mein X1 bestellt, da ich einen breiteren Lenker mÃ¶chte.
> ...



Ich habe im E1 2011 den CB Cobalt11 Carbonlenker und im 2012 E1 den CB Iodine11 Carbonlenker. Im X1 und X2 normale CB Alulenker.  Der Cobalt11 hat einen schon spÃ¼rbaren wirklich leichten Flex der aber noch ok ist. Haltbarkeit ist bei StÃ¼rzen gegeben. Der Iodine11 ist erheblich fester und auch den habe ich noch nicht kaputt bekommen.

Einsatzbereich laut CB ist fÃ¼r Cobalt XC / Tour und Iodine All Mountain / Enduro.

Ob Alu oder Carbon, ein Lenker ist ein VerschleiÃteil und sollte nach ein paar Jahren oder einem *heftigen* Sturz auf den Lenker immer erneuert werden. Kostet halt bei Carbon nur ein wenig mehr (ca. 100â¬) 

Vorbau mit *mÃ¶glichst breiter* AuflageflÃ¤che, *Unbedingt* mit Carbonmontagepaste montieren, Drehmoment der Vorbauschrauben so um 4Nm jedoch nie Ã¼ber 6Nm, hÃ¤ngt aber auch vom Vorbau ab. Immer schÃ¶n langsam die Schrauben Ã¼ber Kreuz anziehen.

GruÃ
Bernd


----------



## camaroracer (18. August 2013)

NorwegianWood schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich, so ganz bin ich da noch nicht durchgestiegen, könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich die 2013er G1 Rahmen in rot nicht allzu gut verkauft haben, daher evtl. die neutralere Farbgebung?!



Bei nur 75 gebauten Rahmen und davon die Hälfte in Saalbach und Leogang im Bikeverleih glaube ich das eher nicht.

Da würde Rotwild sich auch mit dem E1 650B 2014 ein faules Ei ins Nest legen.

Das hat ja eben dieses Rot


----------



## NorwegianWood (18. August 2013)

camaroracer schrieb:


> Bei nur 75 gebauten Rahmen und davon die Hälfte in Saalbach und Leogang im Bikeverleih glaube ich das eher nicht.
> 
> Da würde Rotwild sich auch mit dem E1 650B 2014 ein faules Ei ins Nest legen.
> 
> Das hat ja eben dieses Rot



Vielleicht hätte ich es noch deutlicher machen sollen 
Ich war lediglich verwirrt, das die Farben der Modelle quasi getauscht wurden, dass Rotwild auf den "Roten" sitzenbleibt war nicht allzu Ernst gemeint

Bist Du das G1 schon gefahren camaroracer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camaroracer (18. August 2013)

NorwegianWood schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte ich es noch deutlicher machen sollen
> Ich war lediglich verwirrt, das die Farben der Modelle quasi getauscht wurden, dass Rotwild auf den "Roten" sitzenbleibt war nicht allzu Ernst gemeint
> 
> Bist Du das G1 schon gefahren camaroracer?




Da war mein Ironiemodus noch im Sonntagsschläfchen 

G1 2013 Ja , das 2014 noch nicht.


----------



## great87rick (18. August 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze vom E1 2012 hat?


----------



## Vincy (18. August 2013)

d31,6mm


----------



## ich_bins (18. August 2013)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Und dann wieder so eine spezielle Fox Gabel mit 170mm Federweg, die es so nicht im Aftemarkt gibt.


Diese Gabel wird im Aftermarkt erhältlich sein. kommt 2014 neu raus. baut auf Basis der 160mm 34er auf und nicht wie bisher bekannt auf die 180mm 36er.


----------



## at021971 (19. August 2013)

Ein wenig bessere Bilder!

*Rotwild R.E1 FS 650b 2014*







*Rotwild R.X1 FS 650b 2014 *






*Rotwild R.Q1 FS 650b 2014*

*



*

*Rotwild R.C1 FS 29 2014*

*



*


----------



## Düst__ (20. August 2013)

Stark! danke!! Hast du zufällig auch eins vom G1 zur Hand ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (20. August 2013)

In "Natura" sieht das X1 schon mal besser aus. 
@at
Zufällig Bilder von 26igern?


----------



## at021971 (20. August 2013)

Sorry, aber mehr habe ich bisher nicht.


----------



## Orakel (20. August 2013)

at021971 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mehr habe ich bisher nicht.


naja,nur noch 10mal schlafen 
vll. gibt es wieder ein Video vom Rotwildstand (mit Ole)


----------



## Düst__ (20. August 2013)

Jap, im Kindesalter war's die Vorfreude auf Weihnachten, nun ist's die eurobike


----------



## kauli (20. August 2013)

Hoffentlich ist mal wieder ein HT Carbonrahmen dabei ,mit Sattelrohr 54cm

Die 29er HT Rahmen haben ja nur 50cm


----------



## at021971 (23. August 2013)

Und hier ein wenig mehr zum R.G1 FS


----------



## abi_1984 (23. August 2013)

Habe ja einen gewissen Faible für etwas unkonventionelle Rotwild Aufbauten mit ebensolchen Schaltungskonzepten...
Mein X1 (26"/2013er Modell, Alu raw - gab es mal in sehr limitierter Stückzahl) wird gerade ein wenig zurückgerüstet auf 1x10 mit 32x11-42  auf Shimano Basis. Ganz zufrieden bin ich noch nicht, aber das aufgeräumte Cockpit, der cleane Tretlagerbereich und die Bodenfreiheit am Kettenblatt machen mich schon ziemlich happy. Bandbreite der Übersetzung passt auch für mich. Im Moment sieht es aber so aus, als würde ich bei meiner Fahrweise dauerhaft nicht ganz ohne Kettenführung auskommen. 
Hier  gibt es einen spannen Thread dazu (allerdings lang und ziemlich durcheinander).


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. August 2013)

Mit Kettenblattschutzring und einem Schaltwerk mit Käfigdämpfung solltest du eigentlich keine Probleme mit abspringenden Ketten haben, passende Länge vorausgesetzt.
Das dann nur noch nach innen mögliche Herunterfallen habe ich bei meinem E1 mit zwei Kabelbindern unten verhindert.
Die KeFü bringt so nur noch etwas mehr Ruhe bei ruppigen Passagen, wobei das Geklappere mit Dämpfung schon wesentlich abnimmt.


----------



## Vincy (23. August 2013)

Pro rider Richie Schley presents to you the *ROTWILD R.X1 FS 27.5* â¦ new for 2014!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/72974662"]The new ROTWILD R.X1 FS 27.5 â influenced and presented by Richie Schley. on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## wildtor (24. August 2013)

Recht hat er der Richie, genau so nehme ich mein X1 auch ran...


Nur fliegen ist schöner!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotwild-rider (24. August 2013)

@ Vincy

Sehr cooles Filmchen mit Richie  und schönes Pro-Bike für 2014!


----------



## Andreas_33 (25. August 2013)

Einen schönen guten Tag....

ist es tatsächlich so das in 2014 die R.R Modelle in 26 Zoll nicht mehr zu haben sind???!!! 

Grüße Andreas


----------



## Orakel (25. August 2013)

Sieht so aus, die ALS Modelle und das X2 sind aus der Modellpalette verschwunden


----------



## ScottRog69 (25. August 2013)

Hmmm.. irschendwie hast quasi fast ein E1 aus dem X1 gebastelt!?! 
Muss irgendwann auch mal 1-Fach testen...  




abi_1984 schrieb:


> Habe ja einen gewissen Faible für etwas unkonventionelle Rotwild Aufbauten mit ebensolchen Schaltungskonzepten...
> Mein X1 (26"/2013er Modell, Alu raw - gab es mal in sehr limitierter Stückzahl) wird gerade ein wenig zurückgerüstet auf 1x10 mit 32x11-42  auf Shimano Basis. Ganz zufrieden bin ich noch nicht, aber das aufgeräumte Cockpit, der cleane Tretlagerbereich und die Bodenfreiheit am Kettenblatt machen mich schon ziemlich happy. Bandbreite der Übersetzung passt auch für mich. Im Moment sieht es aber so aus, als würde ich bei meiner Fahrweise dauerhaft nicht ganz ohne Kettenführung auskommen.
> Hier  gibt es einen spannen Thread dazu (allerdings lang und ziemlich durcheinander).


----------



## at021971 (26. August 2013)

ROTWILD Katalog für 2014

Denmach gibt es für 2014 folgende Bikes:
- R.R2 HT 29" TEAM / PERFORMANCE / RACE
- R.R2 FS 29" TEAM / PERFORMANCE / RACE
- R.C1 HT 29" EVO / PRO / COMP (grey brown matt // chalk white shiny)
- R.C1 FS 29" EVO / PRO / COMP (grey brown matt // chalk white shiny)
- R.C1 HT 27,5" HYBRID
- R.Q1 FS 27,5" EVO / PRO / COMP
- R.X1 FS 27,5" EVO / PRO / COMP
- R.X1 FS 26" PERFORMANCE / COMP
- R.X45 AMG EDITION 1
- R.E1 FS 27,5" EVO / PRO
- R.G1 FS 26" GRAVITY / EVO / PRO
- R.T1 HT 29" COMP
- R.T1 28" PRO
- R.T1 28" TOUR

Tja, und so leid es mir tut, aber bei den Kinderrahmengrößen, selbst bei den Modellen die es in XL gibt, bin ich als Kunde wohl raus aus deren Fokus. Waren schöne 12 Jahre, aber jetzt müssen wohl Alternativen her. Habe keine Lust noch ein Jahr auf ein vielleicht dann für Erwachsene geeignetes All Mountain von ADP zu warten. Mit 480 mm Sitzrohr kommt man bei 940 mm Schrittlänge nicht weit, außer bis zum nächsten Garantiefall. Was Positives hat das Ganze aber, ich kann mir am Samstag nach vielen Jahren die Reise zur Eurobike sparen und dafür Biken gehen.


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2013)

*R.X1 FS 26*
Als 26â Variante steht das R.X1 FS fÃ¼r 2014 mit 160 mm Federweg, seinem leichten Rahmen und der agilen Geometrie fÃ¼r hervorragende Toureneigenschaften und groÃen FahrspaÃ in sehr technischem Terrain.

Die 160mm FW sind da allerdings nur bei der Gabel!







*R.G1 FS 26"*






Den GesichtsausdrÃ¼cken der im Katalog abgebildeten Bikern nach zu urteilen, ist bei denen auch wenig Begeisterung. Machen da alle ein miesgrÃ¤miges Gesicht.


----------



## Orakel (26. August 2013)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Habe ja einen gewissen Faible für etwas unkonventionelle Rotwild Aufbauten mit ebensolchen Schaltungskonzepten...
> Mein X1 (26"/2013er Modell, Alu raw - gab es mal in sehr limitierter Stückzahl) wird gerade ein wenig zurückgerüstet auf 1x10 mit 32x11-42  auf Shimano Basis. Ganz zufrieden bin ich noch nicht, aber das aufgeräumte Cockpit, der cleane Tretlagerbereich und die Bodenfreiheit am Kettenblatt machen mich schon ziemlich happy. Bandbreite der Übersetzung passt auch für mich. Im Moment sieht es aber so aus, als würde ich bei meiner Fahrweise dauerhaft nicht ganz ohne Kettenführung auskommen.
> Hier  gibt es einen spannen Thread dazu (allerdings lang und ziemlich durcheinander).


beinah wie das 2014er Modell aufgebaut.
Würdest du mir verraten was dein X1 wiegt?
Wenn die anderen X1 Besitzer vll. auch ihr Gewicht vom Bike posten würden.
Danke
 Orakel


----------



## Orakel (26. August 2013)

Für mich könnte doch etwas dabei sein mal Preise,Gewichte und andere Infos abwarten.


----------



## at021971 (26. August 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> *...*Den Gesichtsausdrücken der im Katalog abgebildeten Bikern nach zu urteilen, ist bei denen auch wenig Begeisterung. Machen da alle ein miesgrämiges Gesicht.


 
Bei der geballten ADP Innovationskraft und der daraus resultierenden Modellpallette für 2014 kann man halt keinen glücklichen Gesichtsausdruck erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris-2 (26. August 2013)

at021971 schrieb:


> Tja, und so leid es mir tut, aber bei den Kinderrahmengrößen, selbst bei den Modellen die es in XL gibt, bin ich als Kunde wohl raus aus deren Fokus. Waren schöne 12 Jahre, aber jetzt müssen wohl Alternativen her. Habe keine Lust noch ein Jahr auf ein vielleicht dann für Erwachsene geeignetes All Mountain von ADP zu warten. Mit 480 mm Sitzrohr kommt man bei 940 mm Schrittlänge nicht weit, außer bis zum nächsten Garantiefall.



Da muss ich Dir beipflichten. XL-Rahmen mit 480mm ist ein Scherz, das ganze kombiniert mit einer Sattelstütze die nur bis max. 90kg empfohlen wird. Mir hat das neue X1 richtig gut gefallen, aber mit 94kg netto und 95cm Schrittlänge bin ich wohl ebenfalls raus.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (26. August 2013)

@Orakel
Mein 2013er X1, Rahmengröße L wiegt mit Pedale und höhenverstellbarer Sastü genau 13,0 Kg, mein X2 hatte mit gleicher Ausstattung 12,7 Kg.


 @abi_1984
Wie hast du das Shimano 10-fach mit 42ziger Ritzel gemacht?


----------



## abi_1984 (26. August 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> beinah wie das 2014er Modell aufgebaut.
> Würdest du mir verraten was dein X1 wiegt?
> Wenn die anderen X1 Besitzer vll. auch ihr Gewicht vom Bike posten würden.
> Danke
> Orakel



Stimmt, geht in die Richtung. Gutes Konzept Hab auch noch ne 34er Gabel mit 160mm auf dem Wunschzettel. Der Hinterbau kann nämlich was...
 @ScottRog69: Ein E1 ist aber schon noch mal ne andere Liga.
 @Orakel: Derzeit 13,3kg wie auf dem Bild (außer Flasche) mit nix Leichtem dran. Gewicht ist mir aber ziemlich egal. Funktionieren muss es. Insofern kannst Du bei Interesse gerne ne Teileliste haben, aber keine Gewichte dazu 
@alle Langbeinigen: Meins ist ein L mit 48cm Sitzrohr. Ist bei meiner Beinlänge von 91cm auch schon knapp mit Sattelstützauszug. Insofern seh ich das mit der Kritik an den tendenziell kurzen Sitzrohren ähnlich wie Ihr und bin froh dass ich keine längeren Beine habe. Im 2014er Programm müsste ich bei den extremeren Modellen und Körpergröße 185cm tatsächlich zu Größe XL greifen.


----------



## Orakel (26. August 2013)

@_abi_ 1984
13,3Kg ist ein Wort 
verrate mal wie du an den raw rahmen gekommen bist.
Wenn du willst auch per PN.
Orakel
 @_Bol_zer
13,0Kg sauber


----------



## abi_1984 (26. August 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @abi_1984
> Wie hast du das Shimano 10-fach mit 42ziger Ritzel gemacht?



Es gibt einen Nutzer hier im Forum, der kann fein fräsen. Nennt sich mirfe.

Der macht einem jeden der freundlich fragt (nehme ich an) für faires Geld ein schönes 42er Ritzel. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/search?q=mirfe

Das kann man hinter eine Shimano XT 11-36 Kassette montieren, bei der man die beiden 15er und 17er Ritzel entfernt und durch ein 16er XT Ritzel ersetzt hat.

Das Ganze dann mit nem Shimano Shadow Plus Schaltwerk kombinieren und mit einem narrow/wide Kettenblatt, dann kann das unter Umständen ganz gut funktionieren. Bei mir muß ich nur noch das Kettenblatt tauschen und die Kettenlinie noch etwas optimieren. Schönes Bastelprojekt 

Ist sicher nicht gleichwertig zu ner richtigen 1x11 von SRAM, aber die stand für mich nicht zur Diskussion (auch wenn ich denke dass man dort mit XX1 und X01 klasse Gruppen entwickelt hat). Der Komplettumbau hätte mich einen Haufen Geld gekostet und eine Gruppe wo das Verschleißteil Ritzelpaket bei 300,- liegt, kommt mir einfach nicht ans Rad.


----------



## camaroracer (26. August 2013)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Nutzer hier im Forum, der kann fein frÃ¤sen. Nennt sich mirfe.
> 
> Der macht einem jeden der freundlich fragt (nehme ich an) fÃ¼r faires Geld ein schÃ¶nes 42er Ritzel.
> 
> ...




Habe ich da etwas verpasst oder warum nicht gleich das hier  :

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k750/a106975/general-lee-kassettenadapter-29-42z-fuer-shimano.html

oder

http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/Leonar...estkranz-fuer-Shimano-XL-SLX-Kassetten-29-42T

oder

http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...t-slx-kassetten-28-40t-65852848?adId=65852848

Ist doch die Ã¼bliche Methode fÃ¼r eine Shimano 1x 10fach mit 11-42 .

Ist auch viel harmonischer von den GangsprÃ¼ngen.


*PS: Ich bin seit Samstag Besitzer eines 2013 R.G1 . Bilder folgen  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (26. August 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> @_abi_ 1984
> 13,3Kg ist ein Wort
> verrate mal wie du an den raw rahmen gekommen bist.
> Wenn du willst auch per PN.
> Orakel



Ist kein Geheimnis: Wellmannbikes, Gundernhausen. Einer der ersten MTB-Händler in Deutschland und bei mir (und Rotwild) "um die Ecke". Der hat vor ziemlich genau nem Jahr drei X1 Kompletträder in raw gehabt und mehr gab es angeblich auch nicht. War wohl von Rotwild ne Designoption für 2013. Find es nicht schlimm, dass die nicht in Serie gingen. Hauptsache ich hab eins


----------



## abi_1984 (26. August 2013)

camaroracer schrieb:


> Habe ich da etwas verpasst oder warum nicht gleich das hier  :
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k750/a106975/general-lee-kassettenadapter-29-42z-fuer-shimano.html
> 
> ...



Klar, kann man auch. Hab mich auch letztens mit jemand unterhalten, der General Lee fährt (allerdings mit SRAM). Funktioniert gut, sagt er.  Und gut gemacht sind die auch. Aber ich dachte mir ich investier erst mal 32,50 in nen deutschen Bastler und 1 Aluritzel ...so als Experiment. Bei den General Lee Teilen wo die drei größten Ritzel aus Alu sind habe ich gewisse Bedenken was die Haltbarkeit angeht. Alu ist halt kein Stahl. 
Von harmonischen Gangabstufungen versteh ich nicht so viel. Bin Singlespeed gewohnt


----------



## Maledivo (28. August 2013)

Tja nun muss ich für ein paar Wochen Biken einstellen, meine Magura MT4 Bremsen sind nun undicht. 

Bin am überlegen ob ich für zwischenzeit XT-Bremse anschaffe, und nach Garantieabwicklung mit Magura, die Bremsen an Bike meiner Frau zu montieren.

@ Camaroracer, bin gespannt auf Deine Bilder der R.G1


----------



## Trailrider78 (28. August 2013)

Wer interesse hat... Trenne mich von einem Roten Wild...

Rotwild E1 Enduro 3/4 Jahr Jung...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rotwild-E1-E...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item3a8403ec65


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. August 2013)

@Maledivo:

schick die bremse selbst zu magura mit rechnung und fehlerbeschreibung.
dauert i. d. r. 1 Woche, dann liegt sie wieder bei dir.
magura ist kulant und schnell!


----------



## Maledivo (28. August 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @_Maledivo_:
> 
> schick die bremse selbst zu magura mit rechnung und fehlerbeschreibung.
> dauert i. d. r. 1 Woche, dann liegt sie wieder bei dir.
> magura ist kulant und schnell!



@ RockyRider66

Die Bremsen wurde heute direkt an Magura geschickt, bin bisher aber recht zufrieden damit. Will nur wieder biken, ...

Muss sowieso am WE was anderes erledigen, hoffe es dauert wirklich nur 1-2 Wochen


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. August 2013)

Trailrider78 schrieb:


> Wer interesse hat... Trenne mich von einem Roten Wild...
> 
> Rotwild E1 Enduro 3/4 Jahr Jung...
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rotwild-E1-E...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item3a8403ec65



160mm vorne? Wie geht das?


----------



## Trailrider78 (29. August 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> 160mm vorne? Wie geht das?




Gabel eingebaut und fertig....Fand die Geo angenehm...


----------



## Kiefer (30. August 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=650607&highlight=rotwild


----------



## 2014macHartmann (1. September 2013)

Moin!

Vennbike.de war in den Alpen 1500hm, 500km, 7 Tage
Scharnitz - Schwaz - Mayrhofen - Prettau - Prato Piazza(Dürrenstein) - Alleghe - Feltre - Bassano del Grappe

Mit dabei waren:
R.X2 '12
R.X2 '13
R.E1 '13
Litevill 301
Litevill 301
Nicolai Helius FR
Nicolai Helius FR
Nicolai Helius AC Pinion 27,5"
Cannondale Scalpel 2 29"
Specialized Camber FSR 29"

Spaßige Bilder findet Ihr auf Vennbike.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. September 2013)

Hallo Rotwild-Ritter,

ich hab mich getraut und einen gebrauchten R.E1 Rahmen gekauft.
Gehöre quasi jetzt zur Familie...
Hoffe ihr könnt mir unkompliziert helfen. Soweit passt alles ganz gut, Kurbelinnenlager ist eingepresst, Kurbel drin etc.
*Jetzt scheitere ich gerade beim Aufbau am Steursatz.*
Es handelt sich um einen RHS 15. Der untere Teil ist quasi klar, aber es geht um die beiden oberen Teile. Es gibt ja den schwarzen "Deckel", der eigentlich perfekt auf den eingepressten Steuersatz passt und den Übergang zum Rahmen perfekt abdichtet. Aber ich hatte im Karton auch noch diesen geschlitzten und konisch zulaufenden "Sprengring". Wo soll der hin? Eigentlich ja unter den Deckel, aber in beiden Positionen, also Konus nach unten und Konus nach oben entsteht zischen Deckel und Rest vom Steuersatz bzw. dem Rahmen ein Schlitz. Kann das sein? Hat sich der Sprengring eingeschmuggelt und gehört evtl. gar nicht dazu?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## jmr-biking (1. September 2013)

Der Sprengring gehört zu jedem Steuersatz dazu. Er zentriert quasi den Gabelschaft im oberen Steuersatzlager. Dazu musst du den Sprengring fest eindrücken. Der Schlitz des Ring`s drückt sich dann zusammen. Danach den Steuersatzdeckel drauf und gut ist.  Natürlich alles schön einfetten!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. September 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Der Sprengring gehört zu jedem Steuersatz dazu. Er zentriert quasi den Gabelschaft im oberen Steuersatzlager. Dazu musst du den Sprengring fest eindrücken. Der Schlitz des Ring`s drückt sich dann zusammen. Danach den Steuersatzdeckel drauf und gut ist.  Natürlich alles schön einfetten!




Danke ich hab es auch noch mal versucht, weil der flache Teil des Sprengrings einfach zu gut in die Aussparung des Deckels passt. Von daher sollten die beiden zusammen gehören. Habe jetzt quasi den Sprengring mit dem Konus nach unten zum Steuersatz eingesetzt. Nach Anziehen der Ahead-Schraube ist auch der Schlitz so gut wie verschwunden....auf dem Ständer fühlt es sich gut an...


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. September 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> ....auf dem Ständer fühlt es sich gut an...


----------



## jmr-biking (1. September 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> ....auf dem Ständer fühlt es sich gut an...



So soll das sein! Alles gut gemacht. Viel Spaß beim weiteren Aufbau...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. September 2013)

Danke, Aufbau ist soweit abgeschlossen....

Hat evtl. jemand mal versucht für das doch recht ungünstige Steursatz-Maß von 55 unten ein Angle-Set zu verbauen?

Laut Rotwild besteht die einzige Chance z.B. einen ZS44/EC56 abzudrehen, damit er in 55 passt. Ist das richtig?
Ich will nämlich meinen Rahmen mit einer 160mm Gabel fahren und dann komme ich bei 66 Grad für 180mm ungefähr auf 67 Grad. Das liest sich zumindest auf dem Papier nicht unbedingt ideal für ein AM/Enduro.

Ride On, Andreas


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. September 2013)

Bist du auch so ein Kandidat:
klick

Ein E1 mit 160mm Gabel würde ich nicht empfehlen, es sollte schon mindestens eine Lyrik sein, besser eine Totem oder Van.
Sonst frage ich mich halt wozu man überhaupt auf den E1-Rahmen setzt


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. September 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Bist du auch so ein Kandidat:
> klick
> 
> Ein E1 mit 160mm Gabel würde ich nicht empfehlen, es sollte schon mindestens eine Lyrik sein, besser eine Totem oder Van.
> Sonst frage ich mich halt wozu man überhaupt auf den E1-Rahmen setzt



Na wegen der Reserven. Für mcih gehört das R.E1 in die selbe Klasse wie mein Helius AM, ein Specialized Enduro, ein banshee RUNE, ein Nukeproof Mega, ein ROSE Uncle Jimbo, Commencal Meta etc.
Alles AM/Enduro Bikes mit Tourentauglichkeit und 160mm Federweg, die selbst den Besuch im Bikepark nicht scheuen. Zudem wiegen sie im Schnitt bei Größe L etwa 3,2-3,4 KG. Ich wollte das R.E1 als möglichen Ersatz für mein AM ausprobieren, das mir je nach Gelände einen Tacken zu kurz ist mit einem Reach von 425mm. Das R.E1 hat 443mm. Die 2cm sollen es bringen.
A propos, auch im Bikepark brauch ich keine 180mm, weil ich nicht über die Hindernisse fliegen (Sänfte) will, sondern mit Technik fahren - bin kein Heizer...

Aber egal, ein Steuersatz mit außen liegenden Lagern bringt ja auch schon mal 1cm und ein halbes Grad zurück. Wenn es mit dem Winkelsteuersatz nichts wird, bekommt man am Markt evtl. wenisgstens einen EC55.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. September 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> ..... Für mcih gehört das R.E1 in die selbe Klasse wie mein Helius AM, ein Specialized Enduro, ein banshee RUNE, ein Nukeproof Mega, ein ROSE Uncle Jimbo, Commencal Meta etc.
> Alles AM/Enduro Bikes mit Tourentauglichkeit und 160mm Federweg, .........



Ich glaube da liegst du falsch.
Im E1 hast du echte 175mm Federweg die am Boden kleben wie Patex.
Du kannst das mit einer 160mm Gabel probieren, es ist aber eher suboptimal.

Ich fahre die 180er VAN und will noc anderes mehr haben.
Ach ja, die wiegt um 2,7kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (1. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen.....

...keine Alpenüberquerung, sondern nur Familienurlaub im Bayerischen Wald und ich war wieder einmal begeistert von den Touren, die man dort fahren kann. Harte, steile Anstiege, aber auch schöne, teilweise richtig verblockte Trails.....









Schade, der Urlaub ist vorbei, jetzt muss man schon wieder auf den nächsten warten.

Viele Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich glaube da liegst du falsch.
> Im E1 hast du echte 175mm Federweg die am Boden kleben wie Patex.
> Du kannst das mit einer 160mm Gabel probieren, es ist aber eher suboptimal.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du nur bergab heizt oder Waden wie Schwarzenegger hast darfst Du ruhig 2,7kg schwere Gabeln fahren...

Im übrigen finde ich 66 Grad gerade noch so angemessen, aber heutige Enduros liegen eher bei 65 und weniger.
Da sich aber keiner mit Winkelsteuersätzen beschäftigt, wird es wohl auch so taugen.

Ich werde berichten ob die 160mm auch gehen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2013)

Ja, berichte mal.
Obwohl man es eigentlich besser beurteilen kann, wenn man beide Gabellängen getestet hat.
Und achte auf deine Pedale, Tretlager ist mit 180er Gabel schon tief.

Meine Waden sehe eher aus, als würde da 2 Fäden aus der Hose hängen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2013)

So, hier nun mal mein Fazit nach dem Alpencross:

Meine Freundin ist mit einem X1 unterwegs gewesen, ich auf einem E1.
Unsere Tour hatte rd. 11.000hm und 300km in 5 Etappen, auf dem RÃ¼cken einen Rucksack mit rd. 7kg.

Umbauarbeiten im Vorfeld am E1:
KettenfÃ¼hrung gegen Flaschenhalter getauscht
2,4er HighRoller II gegen 2,4er Ardent ersetzt (weil der HighRoller bergauf so schnell verschleiÃt)
Satteltasche angebracht

Umbauarbeiten im Vorfeld am X1:
2(!) Flaschenhalter montiert
Satteltasche angebracht

Das war eigentlich schon das aufregendste an der Tour, alles andere ist absolut unauffÃ¤llig verlaufen.

Bergauf habe ich nicht Ã¼bers Bike nachgedacht, weder Ã¼bers Gewicht noch Ã¼bers Wippen.
Das Teil fÃ¤hrt einfach. Solange man rein tritt.
NatÃ¼rlich hÃ¤tte es hier und da mal etwas leichter sein kÃ¶nnen, aber bergab wird man fÃ¼r den (geringen) Mehraufwand entschÃ¤digt.
Zumal man einfach sicherer unterwegs ist als mit einem leichtgewichtigen CC- Flittchen.

Pannen hatten wir keine, einfach abends Ãl auf die Kette und am nÃ¤chsten Tag weiter.

Im nÃ¤chsten Jahr wir es sicherlich wieder das gleiche Bike seinâ¦..


----------



## noie95 (2. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> So, hier nun mal mein Fazit nach dem Alpencross:
> 
> Meine Freundin ist mit einem X1 unterwegs gewesen, ich auf einem E1.
> Unsere Tour hatte rd. 11.000hm und 300km in 5 Etappen, auf dem Rücken einen Rucksack mit rd. 7kg.
> ...





 auch will

...klar bergauf!!! wo auch sonst!!! bei deinem drehmoment...


----------



## Orakel (2. September 2013)

@Bolzer1711
Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem X1?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ja, berichte mal.
> Obwohl man es eigentlich besser beurteilen kann, wenn man beide Gabellängen getestet hat.
> Und achte auf deine Pedale, Tretlager ist mit 180er Gabel schon tief.
> 
> Meine Waden sehe eher aus, als würde da 2 Fäden aus der Hose hängen...



Hi, ja das stimmt, mit 340mm ist das Tretlager ordentlich tief. Bin gespannt wie sich das beim Fahren bemerkbar macht. Der Vorgänger hatte ca. 355mm. Aber der Wechsel auf externe Cups beim Steuersatz bleibt ja immer noch. Durch den ZS und das kurze Steuerrohr hab ich jetzt ein paar Spacer mehr verbauen müssen.
Und vielleicht reicht das Geld nächstes Jahr für eine Lyrik in 170.

Schöne Bilder übrigens und ein interessanter Einblick in die Unterschiede zum X1.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2013)

noie95 schrieb:


> auch will
> 
> ...klar bergauf!!! wo auch sonst!!! bei deinem drehmoment...



Am 14. - 15. September ist wieder "King of Baldo" angesagt.
http://www.gardatrentino.it/de/King-of-baldo-Torbole-Gardasee/ 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/29335641"]Our King Of Baldo II on Vimeo[/ame] 

Kommst wieder mit?


----------



## noie95 (2. September 2013)

ich würde echt gern... aber mein urlaub ist babbala (das heißt aus, weg, nix mehr da)!
aber in die pfalz komme ich.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2013)

die pfalz werden wir sicher auch noch mal abackern in diesem jahr...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. September 2013)

So far so good. Zum Testen reicht der Aufbau. Finetuning kommt dann noch...


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2013)

schick schick.
Können ja mal gemeinsam in Koblenz testen?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> schick schick.
> Können ja mal gemeinsam in Koblenz testen?



Nach einer heimischen Bewährungsprobe wäre das sicher ne Maßnahme...
Ich bin auch den "sagenumwobenen" Flowtrail in Stromberg noch nicht gefahren....


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2013)

unsere Trails sind besser als die in Stromberg.
Komm einfach mal vorbei.


----------



## noie95 (2. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> die pfalz werden wir sicher auch noch mal abackern in diesem jahr...



das wäre mir recht 

übrigens dein tipp mit dem goldseeweg war goldwert. echt klasse! mußte meinen slayer mit der kette vom berg ziehen, der wollte gar nimmer weg... war genau sein ding!


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2013)

da muss ich ubedingt mal hin, kenne es nur von bildern und beschreibungen.
hast du einen gps track?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (2. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> da muss ich ubedingt mal hin, kenne es nur von bildern und beschreibungen.
> hast du einen gps track?



ist echt super, weil nicht so brutal steinig wie am zb coast oder skull oder anakonda.
vom joch bis zur furkelhütte ist es ein durchgeballere... 

ich hab leider keinen gps track, aber das ist ganz easy, die wanderwege (20, 4, 11, 4, 24) die den trail bilden sind gut ausgeschildert. man braucht eigentlich kein gps. ne karte reicht, ich hab ne gute vom vinschgau in 1:50000 gekauft.

falls du da echt mal ein paar tage hingehst würde ich mit. das vinschgau ist ne tolle gegend und es hat wirklich viele tolle wege dort. ich kenn jetzt auch ein geiles hotel dort.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2013)

noie95 schrieb:


> .........vom joch bis zur furkelhütte ist es ein durchgeballere...
> ..........



Ballern ist doch nicht meins.....
(Du weist doch, technisches Fahren ist das gleiche wie wir es handhaben, nur viel langsamer)

Gebe dir aber trotzdem Bescheid.


----------



## noie95 (2. September 2013)

kannst auch technisch fahren... gar kein problem. hälst du bloß nicht lange aus...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. September 2013)

So, komme gerade von der ersten kleinen Runde mit dem neu aufgebauten R.E1 zurÃ¼ck. Erste EindrÃ¼cke - Immer bezogen auf mein Helius AM, das es theoretisch ersetzen soll:

Pros:
1. FÃ¼hlt sich spontan gut an vom FahrgefÃ¼hl her. Die 2cm mehr Reach machen sich im Sitzen so gut wie nicht bemerkbar, im Stehen ist es angenehmer, man fÃ¼hlt sich mittiger, muss sich weniger zurÃ¼cklehnen.

2. Trotz des langen Radstands fÃ¼hlt es sich nicht lang oder behÃ¤big an. Scheint ganz sprungfreudig zu seinâ¦.


Contras:
1. Der Hinterbau ist mit dem CTD schon ziemlich komfortabel und weich. Selbst mit den jetzt getesteten mal eben 25% SAG. Das wippt schon ganz krÃ¤ftig wenn man im groÃen Gang mal ordentlich in die Pedale tritt um Geschwindigkeit zu machen. Auch in der C-Stellung.
Nach einem Sprung aus dem Stand mit beiden RÃ¤dern vom Boden weg, hab ich schon 80% Federweg verbraucht. Da bleibt nicht viel Reserve fÃ¼r Drops etc. Vermutlich wird der Hinterbau zum Schluss extrem progressiv. Muss noch getestet werden.

Der CCDB am Helius AM ist sehr gut im mittleren Federweg. Trotz 30% SAG krieg ich den letzten cm am DÃ¤mpfer nicht ausgenutzt. Und das Bike fÃ¼hlt sich dabei nicht straff an.

2. Die Front ist schon recht nervÃ¶s mit den jetzt knapp 67 Grad. Das will sehr aktiv gefahren werden, gerade bei hÃ¶heren Geschwindigkeiten - einfach rollen lassen is nicht.

3. Man muss ziemlich krÃ¤ftig am Lenker ziehen, damit das Bike vorne hoch kommt. Trotz Spacerturm und Riser-Lenker. Hier macht sich der 2cm lÃ¤ngere Radstand dann doch bemerkbar.

MaÃnahmen:

1. Ein Steuersatz mit auÃen liegenden Cups wÃ¤re nicht schlecht um wieder ein halbes Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel zu bekommen. Wenn Rotwild hier den Standard 56mm verbaut hÃ¤tte wÃ¤rÂ´s ja kein Problem, aber es musste ja ein exotisches 55mm sein...

2. Versuchsweise kÃ¶nnte man den CCDB ins R.E1 bauen und beobachten. Hat zum GlÃ¼ck die gleiche LÃ¤nge. Keine Ahnung ob der Ansonsten passen wÃ¼rde.

Weitere Test folgenâ¦.


----------



## Vincy (2. September 2013)

Richie und das (alte) R.G1
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1HuWtb40tE&feature=player_embedded"]Richie Schley Earns his Mountain Bike Descent - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. September 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Richie und das (alte) R.G1
> Richie Schley Earns his Mountain Bike Descent - YouTube



Das rote G1 ist schon echt der Wahnsinn


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> So, komme gerade von der ersten kleinen Runde mit dem neu aufgebauten R.E1 zurück. Erste Eindrücke - Immer bezogen auf mein Helius AM, das es theoretisch ersetzen soll:
> Das ist E1 ist aber kein AM!
> 
> Pros:
> ...



Versuche besser nicht das Helius mit dem E1 zu vergleichen. Es ist defenitiv kein AM, eher näher am FR. Und der Versuch dem E1 die Eigenschaften vom Heluis 2an zu trainieren" halte ich auch für sinnfrei. Das sind 2 verschiedene Bikes. Mach eine 180er Gabel, einen 30er Vorbau mit 785er lenker drauf und sei offen für Neues.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. September 2013)

Ja schick, aber der iodine LRS ist auch cool...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Versuche besser nicht das Helius mit dem E1 zu vergleichen. Es ist defenitiv kein AM, eher näher am FR. Und der Versuch dem E1 die Eigenschaften vom Heluis 2an zu trainieren" halte ich auch für sinnfrei. Das sind 2 verschiedene Bikes. Mach eine 180er Gabel, einen 30er Vorbau mit 785er lenker drauf und sei offen für Neues.



Ich glaube ich bin total offen, deshalb tausche ich ja immer mal wieder um anderes auszuprobieren.... Klar sind das verschiedene Bikes und das ist ja auch in Ordnung. Soweit ist das E1 ja auch nicht schlecht. Aber selbst ein Freerider darf hinten nicht so weich sein. Und selbst 66 Grad wären für einen Freerider wenig. Also probier ich noch ein bisschen rum...und wenn es nicht taugt wird der Rahmen wieder verkauft. Irgendein Freerider wird ihn sicher haben wollen...
Übrigens ist bereits ein Spank Evo 777 Lenker verbaut, also 777mm breit. Das reicht erst mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. September 2013)

Zu weich? Kräftiges Wippen? Das klingt für mich eher als würdest du mit viel zu wenig Luftdruck im Dämpfer fahren 

Und wie du es geschafft hast am E1 eine nervöse Front zu bekommen ist mir echt ein Rätsel. Gut, meine Totem ist jetzt sicher das andere Extrem in Sachen Steifigkeit, aber dem E1 wurde eigentlich überall attestiert, dass es wie auf Schienen läuft und das tut es auch.

Mit seinen 65 Grad Lenkwinkel (bei 180mm) und dem massiven Rahmen geht es auch definitiv in den Bereich Freeride/Downhill vom Einsatzgebiet her...

Aber wenn du so viel Wert auf das Gewicht legst, eigentlich ein AM möchtest und dir eine zum E1 passende Gabel zu schwer ist, dann frage ich mich wieso du dir nicht lieber ein X2 holst?


----------



## Bolzer1711 (2. September 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> @Bolzer1711
> Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem X1?



Sehr.....    das X1 ähnelt sehr dem X2, bergauf lässt es sich sehr gut pedalieren, die 300 gr. mehr Gewicht merkt man nicht. Trotz der kürzeren Kettenstrebe steigt das Rad auch an steilen Rampen nicht, eine Talas-Verstellung vermisse ich nach wie vor nicht. 

Der kleine Unterschied zum X2 liegt nach meinem Gefühl in der etwas besseren Bergabperformance....  hier geht es noch einen Tick besser. Woran das liegt kann ich gar nicht so genau sagen, an dem CTD-Dämpfer, der immer schön schmatzt, an dem etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel oder an der doch veränderten Geometrie....   es macht einfach Spaß und vermittelt mir eine gewisse Sicherheit.

Qualitätsmäßig finde ich das X1 auch etwas besser...   bisher keine Lackprobleme. Natürlich gibts auch hier kleine Einschläge, aber nur dort wo auch die Steine hinknallen...   der Lack ist etwas kratz- und druckempfindlich, aber völlig im Rahmen.

VG Bolzer


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. September 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Zu weich? Kräftiges Wippen? Das klingt für mich eher als würdest du mit viel zu wenig Luftdruck im Dämpfer fahren
> 
> Und wie du es geschafft hast am E1 eine nervöse Front zu bekommen ist mir echt ein Rätsel. Gut, meine Totem ist jetzt sicher das andere Extrem in Sachen Steifigkeit, aber dem E1 wurde eigentlich überall attestiert, dass es wie auf Schienen läuft und das tut es auch.
> 
> ...



Hatte ich erwähnt dass ich eben mal 25% SAG habe. Wie viel Luft soll ich noch rein machen in den Mini-Dämpfer....
Die Geo-Daten für das 2013er Rotwild sagen übrigens 66 Grad mit 180er Gabel. Ergo bleiben mit 160er Gabel knapp 67 übrig. Damit IST das E1 nervös. Und da es nicht schwerer ist als mein AM ist auch alles in Butter, oder?
Das X1 wäre mir zu fimschig fürs Springen und Co. Ansonsten hätte ich ja auch das Helius AC von Nicolai fahren können, hab ich aber nicht, sondern das "schwerere" AM. Für mich passt das Gewicht. Bin bei knapp 14,8kg.


----------



## Orakel (3. September 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Sehr.....    das X1 ähnelt sehr dem X2, bergauf lässt es sich sehr gut pedalieren, die 300 gr. mehr Gewicht merkt man nicht. Trotz der kürzeren Kettenstrebe steigt das Rad auch an steilen Rampen nicht, eine Talas-Verstellung vermisse ich nach wie vor nicht.
> 
> Der kleine Unterschied zum X2 liegt nach meinem Gefühl in der etwas besseren Bergabperformance....  hier geht es noch einen Tick besser. Woran das liegt kann ich gar nicht so genau sagen, an dem CTD-Dämpfer, der immer schön schmatzt, an dem etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel oder an der doch veränderten Geometrie....   es macht einfach Spaß und vermittelt mir eine gewisse Sicherheit.
> 
> ...



Danke .
Die bessere Bergabperformance wird von dem 2º flacherem Lenkwinkel herkommen, das Tretlager ist dazu um 15mm höher. Dass das X1 mit der Float gut den Berg hochgeht ist mal das 2013er Kommt in Serie mit ner 160mmFloat.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (3. September 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> Danke .
> Die bessere Bergabperformance wird von dem 2º flacherem Lenkwinkel herkommen, das Tretlager ist dazu um 15mm höher. Dass das X1 mit der Float gut den Berg hochgeht ist mal das 2013er Kommt in Serie mit ner 160mmFloat.



Hatte jetzt schon mal 19% bergauf, klar, wurde zwar etwas leicht vorne aber ich musste nicht kämpfen um das Vorderrad am Boden zu halten. Bei mehr Prozent muss man sich dann doch etwas nach vorne lehnen, aber muss zugeben, dass dann meine Waden eher melden "geht nicht mehr!" 

Daher überlege ich mir vorne entweder eine 34er-160mm Fox oder eine RockShock Pike mit 160mm einzubauen.


----------



## noie95 (4. September 2013)

sorry paßt nicht ganz zum thema... 

helft der dimb und uns schwaben, natürlich auch den badensern , das dieses sinnlose 2m gesetzt auch in baden württemberg gekippt wird...

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (4. September 2013)

Habe schon vor längerer Zeit unterschrieben.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (4. September 2013)

Ich die Tage auch


----------



## camaroracer (4. September 2013)

Ich und meine bessere Hälfte haben schon vor einiger Zeit unterschrieben.
Als Biker aus Hessen und DIMB Mitglied selbstverständlich 

Gemeinsam bekommen wir die 2m Regel auch bei euch weg


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. September 2013)

<-- hat auch unterschrieben....


----------



## grosser (4. September 2013)

Viele Grüße aus der Schweiz!
Hier wird das E1 seinem Bestimmungszweck zugeführt.
Das Nächste Bike wird kein Rotwild sondern eine Gemse.


----------



## Andi_72 (5. September 2013)

moin!
nette Gegend!
Die Idee mit den Gemse ist gut, Gerüchten zu folge wir es die aber nur in 29" geben


----------



## ScottRog69 (5. September 2013)

Moin Folks,

need a littlebit help!
ich glaube mein Schwein pfeift... bzw. an meinem E1 klappert die Shimano XTR Kassette!?!

Habe da ein sehr komisches Phenomen... Centerlock ist Fest und im unmontierten Zustand sind die hinteren 3 Ritzel auch fest, bzw. ohne Spiel/ Ton. Wenn ich aber das Rad wieder einbaue, 10 - 100m gefahren bin und dann über Bürgersteige und Schlaglöcher fahre, mit viel Wippen und Gewicht nach hinten. Klappert/ schlägt es aus dem Naben-bereich!?! 

Jemand ne Idee?? 

Danke und Grüße

Rog.


Nachtrag: die hinteren 3 Ritzel haben SPiel noch vorne und hinten 2 - 3 mm und seitlich 1-2mm. Ist das normal? Kann man die Separat fixieren? Bei meiner 9ér XTR Kassette 2010 ist das Spiel wesentlich geringer und es klappert nicht.


----------



## noie95 (5. September 2013)

klasse bilder, grosser! echt beneidenswert...


----------



## FX86 (5. September 2013)

Mal eine Frage an die mit dem X1 Fully, ist der Hinterbau im gesperrten Dämpfermodus ruhig oder wippt dieser stark? 

Mir wurde vor 2 Wochen mein Steppenwolf Fully mit 100mm geklaut und nun will ich mir als  Ersatz das X1 kaufen, da es mir von den Bikes am Markt am besten gefällt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. September 2013)

Wenn der Dämpfer geschlossen ist wippt das Bike kaum.
Selbst im offen Modus nicht.

Allerdings gilt das nicht im Wiegetritt.
Dazu ist die Druckstufe des Dämpfers nicht ausgelegt.

Ist aber bei allen Bikes mit dem Federweg so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. September 2013)

mensch grosser, mach uns nur die nase lang....


----------



## Kiefer (5. September 2013)

FX86 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die mit dem X1 Fully, ist der Hinterbau im gesperrten Dämpfermodus ruhig oder wippt dieser stark?
> 
> Mir wurde vor 2 Wochen mein Steppenwolf Fully mit 100mm geklaut und nun will ich mir als  Ersatz das X1 kaufen, da es mir von den Bikes am Markt am besten gefällt.


 

Hallo

Das was Rocky geschrieben hat, kann ich bestätigen.
Mein X2 ist im Trail-Modus auf Aspahlt schon ziemlich ruhig 
Den  Climb als Bergauf-Modus benötige ich eigentlich nicht.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## TOM4 (5. September 2013)

@Scott: bist du sicher das die kassette ist? Kann es nicht sein das es der freilaufkörper ist? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hast du dt swiss lr und da kannst du ja das lagerspiel einstellen.

Ansonsten mal mit dem centerlockschlüssel die kassette auf festigkeit prüfen.


----------



## abi_1984 (5. September 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Moin Folks,
> 
> need a littlebit help!
> ich glaube mein Schwein pfeift... bzw. an meinem E1 klappert die Shimano XTR Kassette!?!
> ...



Prüf mal das Anzugsmoment des Lockrings. 40Nm ist das Ziel und das ist ganz schön viel...
Dann sollte weder was wackeln noch sich bewegen.


----------



## TOM4 (5. September 2013)

Bzgl. Wippen - eins muss man sich klar sein - ein racebike ist ein 150mm fully nicht - also nicht schrecken, wenn du von deinen gewohnten 100mm auf 150mm umsteigst!! Ich mag das softe!


----------



## FX86 (5. September 2013)

Danke für das schnelle Feedback  

Dann werde ich in den nächsten Tagen auch ein Rotwild Biker, hoffentlich wirds nicht wieder geklaut...
 @TOM4: Das ist mir bewusst, aber auch das Steppenwolf Bike Modelljahr 2008 hat gewippt. Das kann auch an dem zur damaligen Zeit geschuldeten Aufbau des Fullys gelegen haben.


----------



## luxaltera (5. September 2013)

X1 wippt bei mir auch nur wenn ichs drauf anlege (wiegetritt) ansonsten ein sehr ruhiges bike für den fw. ProPedal nicht nötig.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. September 2013)

Kleines Dämpfer-Update....
Eine Nachfrage bei Rotwild bez. des CCDB Air Dämpfers erbrachte leider  nichts. Man weiß dort angeblich weder wie das Bike damit läuft noch ob  der überhaupt reinpasst....komische Firma....???
Bei Nicolai kann man mir zu fast jedem Dämpfer am Markt etwas sagen...!!!
Man sollte meinen dass eine Firma alle üblichen Verdächtigen in ihrem Bike ausprobiert um das Optimum anzubieten. Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass ein CTD das Optimum für ein Enduro darstellt...??!!

Also selber probieren macht schlau...


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. September 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> .....Bei Nicolai kann man mir zu fast jedem Dämpfer am Markt etwas sagen...!!!.



Ja stimmt, sagen kann man viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, sagen kann man viel.




Stimmt, aber die haben auch Ahnung, schließlich kann man von Haus aus z.B. einen CCDB, Monarch Plus oder Vivid Air wählen.....vermutlich gibt es aber einfach auch mehr Nicolai Rider als Rotwild-Ritter und dementsprechend mehr Erfahrungswerte...und zuletzt ist da noch das Conti-Nicolai Team und Frank Schneider, Gewinner des letzten Megavalanches in seiner Klasse...ich denke die wissen was Sache ist...


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. September 2013)

Ja, da hast sicher Recht, die wissen was Sache ist.

Ich habe allerdings die Erfahrung gemacht, dass viele einen CCBD o. ä.  haben wollen, sich aber in keinster Weise damit auskennen.
Es ist auch keine leichte Sache all die Parameter korrekt einzustellen, zumal sie sich noch überlagern.

Wahrscheinlich sind viele damit besser beraten, wenn sie einen Dämpfer mit passendem Setup haben und nicht viel verfummeln können.

Was denkst du, was ein CCDB soviel besser kann, als ein RP23 mit passendem Setup?
OK, er sieht nicht so dolle aus.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. September 2013)

Übrigens war ich wohl etwas vorschnell mit dem Aufbau.
Das E1 hat ja eine abnehmbare rote ISCG 5 Aufnahme am Tretlager angeschraubt. Weiß jemand ob das am Rahmen selbst eine ISCG 3 (old) Aufnahme ist oder sind das lediglich neutrale Haltepunkte für die ISCG 5?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ja, da hast sicher Recht, die wissen was Sache ist.
> 
> Ich habe allerdings die Erfahrung gemacht, dass viele einen CCBD o. ä.  haben wollen, sich aber in keinster Weise damit auskennen.
> Es ist auch keine leichte Sache all die Parameter korrekt einzustellen, zumal sie sich noch überlagern.
> ...




Naja, wie gesagt finde ich den mittleren Federweg beim E1 bislang nicht so richtig gut, weil kaum vorhanden, bzw. zu plüschig - gibt für meinen Geschmack zu schnell zu viel Federweg frei. Immer von den getesteten 25% SAG ausgehend. Erinnert mich an den DHX 5.0 den ich im Haibike Ride hatte. Ich mag einfach lieber etwas straffere Fahrwerke. Werde also zunächst den CTD noch etwas aufpumpen - keine Ahnung, 20% SAG vielleicht?? Und wenn das nicht hinhaut, baue ich mal den CCDB vom Helius AM ein. Die Länge ist zumindest die Gleiche (216x63). Ob der von den Dimensionen passt weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. September 2013)

Meine Herde hat Zuwachs bekommen


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (6. September 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Naja, wie gesagt finde ich den mittleren Federweg beim E1 bislang nicht so richtig gut, weil kaum vorhanden, bzw. zu plüschig - gibt für meinen Geschmack zu schnell zu viel Federweg frei. Immer von den getesteten 25% SAG ausgehend.



Das klingt echt so als wäre der CTD eine Katastrophe im Vergleich zum RP2(3).
Denn ich kenne kein anderes Enduro, wo der hintere Dämpfer einfach nur sorglos ist. Er stört nicht, er verrichtet einfach klaglos seine Arbeit und meistens ist man positiv überrascht was er alles diskret wegbügelt und gleichzeitig beim Hochfahren kaum wippt. Es kommt jedenfalls nur extrem selten vor, dass ich den Druckstufenhebel nutze, selbst auf Asphalt fährt es sich offen ohne gefühlte Effizienzverluste 
Wenn ich das mit dem HVR200 vom Renn-Fully vergleiche, das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

Ich hab grad mal nachgesehen, bei mir sind es zwischen 20 und knapp unter 30% SAG, je nachdem ob ich stehe oder sitze. Insofern dürften die 25% als Richtwert gut passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (6. September 2013)

@spitfire4
Schönes X2


----------



## cube-52 (6. September 2013)

Hallo Ihr Ritter,
Dank "Kiefer" bin ich nun hier gelandet. Ich habe mir diese Woche einen Rahmen C1FS, 26 Zoll gekauft. Mein Wunsch ist, dass ich den auch aufbaue. Damit werde ich nächste Woche beginnen. Mein Name stammt noch aus der zeit, da ich mit meinem 2. Mountainbike von Cube mich hier angemeldet habe. 
Ich werde nun mein derzeitiges bike abbauen und mein neues bike aufbauen. Mein Ziel ist es, auch mit dem C1 an die 11,5kg zu kommen. Nachdem ich meine Komponenten mit den Originalteilen verglichen habe, müsste es knapp gelingen.
Ich versuche nun, mein erstes Bild vom Rahmen hier anzuheften. 
Ich hoffe auch, dass Ihr mir bei Fragen helfen könnt.
Nun muss ich mir einen neuen Namen wohl zulegen.


----------



## morei (6. September 2013)

Willkommen und viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## Maledivo (6. September 2013)

cube-52 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Ritter,
> Dank "Kiefer" bin ich nun hier gelandet. Ich habe mir diese Woche einen Rahmen C1FS, 26 Zoll gekauft. Mein Wunsch ist, dass ich den auch aufbaue. Damit werde ich nächste Woche beginnen. Mein Name stammt noch aus der zeit, da ich mit meinem 2. Mountainbike von Cube mich hier angemeldet habe.
> Ich werde nun mein derzeitiges bike abbauen und mein neues bike aufbauen. Mein Ziel ist es, auch mit dem C1 an die 11,5kg zu kommen. Nachdem ich meine Komponenten mit den Originalteilen verglichen habe, müsste es knapp gelingen.
> Ich versuche nun, mein erstes Bild vom Rahmen hier anzuheften.
> ...



Willkommen im Club der C1 FS!

Du wirst viel Spaß haben mit C1 .


----------



## ScottRog69 (6. September 2013)

@ Cube...
Gratulation und ein kleiner Tip! Beklebe im Bereich der Steinschläge: Schwinge Unterrohr, Sattelstützue etc. den Rahmen von Anfang an mit Folie. haben wir ncht gemacht... meiner Frau Ihr Rahmen sieht aus, als hätte jemand zweimal mit dem Schrotgewehr drauf geschossen. Genau 1 Jahr alt und 1250km gelaufen. 

Und dein Wunschgewicht wirst Du kaum erreichen ohne an Stabilität einzubüsen. Wir haben das C1 FS26 in der Pro Austattung. 12,9 Kg. wiegt das gute Stück. Mit DT XC1600 Felgen. Ohne Tacho, Satteltasche, Flaschenhalter etc. 

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau und beste Grüße

Rog.


----------



## TOM4 (7. September 2013)

Was ist denn mit deiner kassette? Kaputt - locker - nabe - ....? 

Ach ja und das x2 in braun sieht auch gut aus - mal was anderes. Und das farbkonzept knsequent durchgezogen - sogar die kette hat rote akzente!!


----------



## ScottRog69 (7. September 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit deiner kassette? Kaputt - locker - nabe - ....?
> 
> Ach ja und das x2 in braun sieht auch gut aus - mal was anderes. Und das farbkonzept knsequent durchgezogen - sogar die kette hat rote akzente!!



Hatte noch keine Zeit u. keinen centrtlock Schlüssel samt Drehmoment. Rituel sind definitiv locker. Kassette hat aber erst 1000km runter max.


----------



## Maledivo (7. September 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> @ Cube...
> Gratulation und ein kleiner Tip! Beklebe im Bereich der Steinschläge: Schwinge Unterrohr, Sattelstützue etc. den Rahmen von Anfang an mit Folie. haben wir ncht gemacht... meiner Frau Ihr Rahmen sieht aus, als hätte jemand zweimal mit dem Schrotgewehr drauf geschossen. Genau 1 Jahr alt und 1250km gelaufen.



Vielleicht ist der Rahmen deiner Frau in andere Produktzyklus als mein Rahmen, nach 2.500 km, auch Touren wo AM bzw. Enduro heimisch sind, hat mein Rahmen kaum Steinschläge bekommt. Aber die Idee mit dem Bekleben ist wirklich gut 

Momentan bin ich mit dem Biken in der Zwangspause, die Magura Bremsen sind noch in Bad Urach garantiemässig am "reparieren".


----------



## Orakel (7. September 2013)

Magura Bremsen sind noch in Bad Urach garantiemässig am "reparieren".: 0"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Maledivo;10925684
Momentan bin ich mit dem Biken in der Zwangspause schrieb:


> bei mir war die sache innerhalb einer Woche erledigt.
> Seitdem sie weg waren ist die Bremsleistung deutlich höher


----------



## Maledivo (7. September 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> bei mir war die sache innerhalb einer Woche erledigt.
> Seitdem sie weg waren ist die Bremsleistung deutlich höher



Gut zu wissen - dann freue ich mich umso mehr - die Bremsen waren vorher schon ganz prima  - dann wird bei einer Verbesserung wie ein Wurfacker sein 

Habe am Donnerstag vor einer Woche abgeschickt - also eine Woche ist schon rum. Hoffe sie haben im Moment nicht viel zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (7. September 2013)

Eine frage an die x2/x1 fahrer mit foxfahrwerk (gabel + dämpfer) und rund 70-75kg - wieviel bar habt ihr in euren dämpfern/gabeln (talas)? 

Ich muss einen freund beim fahrwerksetup helfen und möchte nicht bei null anfangen. 

Ich bin etwas schwerer und hab auch eine zocchi gabel und einen rp2 dämpfer in meinem x1.

Bitte um info.

Danke!


----------



## Orakel (7. September 2013)

bei 73Kg (X2)
Dämpfer =180psi
Gabel= müssten 65-70psi sein


----------



## TOM4 (7. September 2013)

Vielen dank!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. September 2013)

Soooo, finales Feedback zum E1 an die freundlichen Rotwild-Ritter...

Nachdem heute eine für mich typische Mittelgebirgs-Tour mit eineigen Anstiegen, technischen Trails und auch flowigen Passagen zu ende ging, war klar. Das ist nicht mein Rahmen.
Wie einige hier schon gesagt haben, kann man aus einem reinrassigen Enduro wie dem R.E1 kein AM machen. Der Lenkwinkel ist mit einer 160er Gabel schlicht zu steil und der Hinterbau eignet sich besser zum ballern und Flowtrails fahren als zum technische Trails, insbesondere technische Anstiege fahren. Zudem ist das Tretlager mit der 160er Gabel schön tief mit 340mm, aber auf "meinen" Trails bleib ich da auch schon mal mit hängen. Das Helius AM liegt bei 355mm. Das ist schon eine Hausnummer.

Schlussendlich hat es Spaß gemacht das Bike zu fahren, ist ein potenter Abfahrtskandidat, aber 180mm vorne ist halt Voraussetzung. Zudem hab ich die 2cm mehr Reach kaum gemerkt - kann also auch mein altes Bike weiter fahren. In sofern ist das Experiment Rotwild durchaus gelungen - ich bereue nix

Bike wird im Laufe der nächsten Woche wieder zerlegt. Wer also Interesse an einem wenig gefahrenen 2013er E.1 Rahmen, Größe "L" mit Rechnung (11/2012) hat oder jemanden kennt, der einen möchte - PN an mich.

Ride On, Andreas


----------



## Maledivo (7. September 2013)

Echt schade, natürlich kann man ein E1 nicht zu einem reines AM-Bike umsetzen. Da müsste Geometrie auch stimmen.

Mein nächsten Bike wird wohl ein E1 oder ein X1 sein, erst mal will ich mit meinem guten C1 das Jahr zu Ende fahren - heute kam DHL - leider ohne meine Bremsen  - dafür kamen Rubber Queen an


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. September 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Echt schade, natürlich kann man ein E1 nicht zu einem reines AM-Bike umsetzen. Da müsste Geometrie auch stimmen.
> 
> Mein nächsten Bike wird wohl ein E1 oder ein X1 sein, erst mal will ich mit meinem guten C1 das Jahr zu Ende fahren - heute kam DHL - leider ohne meine Bremsen  - dafür kamen Rubber Queen an



E1:
Hi, sollte auch kein reines AM sein, sondern eine gesunde Mischung aus beidem. Das sagenumwobene Do-IT-ALL-BIKE. Bislang kommt das Helius AM dem am nächsten. Wobei man sagen muss, dass das Helius AM bei Nicolai das Enduro ist. Hat ja immerhin auch fast 3,4kg Rahmengewicht. Das klassische AM ist das Helius AC......Werde wohl warten müssen bis es irgendwo ein gebrauchtes AM in XL gibt....

Reifen:
Bei den heutigen recht feuchten Verhältnissen muss ich sagen dass die neue Kombi RQ Protection 2.4 vorne und RQ Protection 2.2 hinten viel mehr Grip hat als die alte Mountain King II 2.4 Kombi.


----------



## Maledivo (7. September 2013)

Hoffe, wirst welches finden - jeder soll auf seinem Rad wohlfühlen 

Deswegen habe ich auch RQ geholt - sobald die Bremsen da sind, werde ich diese umgehend testen - vor allem kommt die Saison erst richtig (Herbst/Winter), da kann RQ seine Stärke zeigen


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. September 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> E1:
> Hi, sollte auch kein reines AM sein, sondern eine gesunde Mischung aus beidem. Das sagenumwobene Do-IT-ALL-BIKE.



Ich kapier nur nicht warum du ihm nicht eine 180er Gabel gegönnt hast, dann hättest du genau das Radl für alle Zwecke, das du wolltest... 

Mein 11kg Renn-Fully mit 130er Gabel, das pack ich echt nur noch aus wenn es über flache Asphalt- und Feldwege >50km weit geht und ich schnell am Ziel sein möchte.

Was Reifen angeht solltet ihr mal den Baron testen, der ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben, besonders wenn es nicht staubtrocken zugeht.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (8. September 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Soooo, finales Feedback zum E1 an die freundlichen Rotwild-Ritter...
> 
> Nachdem heute eine für mich typische Mittelgebirgs-Tour mit eineigen Anstiegen, technischen Trails und auch flowigen Passagen zu ende ging, war klar. Das ist nicht mein Rahmen.
> Wie einige hier schon gesagt haben, kann man aus einem reinrassigen Enduro wie dem R.E1 kein AM machen. Der Lenkwinkel ist mit einer 160er Gabel schlicht zu steil und der Hinterbau eignet sich besser zum ballern und Flowtrails fahren als zum technische Trails, insbesondere technische Anstiege fahren. Zudem ist das Tretlager mit der 160er Gabel schön tief mit 340mm, aber auf "meinen" Trails bleib ich da auch schon mal mit hängen. Das Helius AM liegt bei 355mm. Das ist schon eine Hausnummer.
> ...



Den Aufbau hab ich sowieso nicht verstanden. Das Bike wurde von Anfang an kastriert.
Ein E1 vernünftig aufgebaut ist nicht nur ein Bike zum Ballern. Damit kann man auch Touren locker mit bis zu 1500hm fahren. Auch wo es technisch berghoch geht und noch besser wenn es technisch bergab geht.
Der Aufbau mit ner 160er war doch von vornherein zum scheitern verurteilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (8. September 2013)

Hi!

Also, mittlerweile, fahre ich extrem gerne mit meinem E1 auch nur zum touren über unsere heimischenWaldautobahnen. +-80km am Tag sind kein Problem. Ich finde die Geo absolut passend und meistens, bleibt die Gabelabsenkung draussen. (Überlege evtl. auf Gabel ohne um zusteigen). 

Die Rennfeile nutze ich nur wenn wir in der Gruppe schnell touren wollen . Ansonsten passt das mit dem E1 schon. Nur der Rocket Rotz muss runter. Jemand ne halbwegs "leichte aber griffige Empfehlung für den "alltäglchen" Gebrauch (kein DH). Der RR ist zu instabil, die schnellen, staubigen und wiechen Untergründe: Sand, Feldwege im Wald ein Graus.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. September 2013)

Nun ich seh das eben nicht so.

Klar ist das E1 auch super zum Touren und Strecke machen. Das mach ich mit dem Helius AM ja auch.

Bin recht häufig mit einem Bike-Kumpel auf "unseren" Strecken unterwegs. Er fährt ein Canyon Torque mit 180mm und längerem Radstand. Wenn wir unterwegs sind ist es genau so wie ich es beschrieben habe. Auf flowigen Strecken oder schnelleren DH-mäßigen Passagen ist er schneller. Aber sobald der Trail enger wird, man mehr um Kurven zirkeln oder sich auf engen technischen Trails bewegt bin ich schneller. Auch auf technischen Passagen bergab.
Auf dem Rest der Tour (Waldautobahn, Fortswege) sind wir gleichberechtigt.
Eine zweite Gruppe mit der ich häufig unterwegs bin, fährt z.B. Trek Remedy, Giant Reign, Cotic Befe, YT Wicked. Also alles AMs mit Enduro Genen. Hat sich in der Eifel/Bergischen Land/Wuppertal einfach bewährt. Kein Mensch braucht da 180mm. Ich behaupte mal auf solchen Strecken ist man mit dem E1 und 180mm nicht optimal unterwegs.

Bestes Beispiel der SingleTrail in Winterberg - weil ihn vielleicht einige kennen. Dort bin ich mit dem "kurzen" AM/Enduro einem "langen" Enduro überlegen.

Für meinen Fahrstil passen eben ein paar Sachen nicht, auch wenn das Bike sicher insgesamt nicht schlecht ist. Das Specialized Enduro ist z.B. auch nicht schlecht, passt mir aber auch nicht.

Also noch viel Spaß, jeder mit seinem "Traumbike"....


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. September 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Jemand ne halbwegs "leichte aber griffige Empfehlung für den "alltäglchen" Gebrauch (kein DH). Der RR ist zu instabil, die schnellen, staubigen und wiechen Untergründe: Sand, Feldwege im Wald ein Graus.



Unter einem Hans Dampf würde ich echt nicht anfangen und der ist mit 750 Gramm durchaus ein guter Kompromiss was Rollwiderstand, Pannensicherheit und Grip in trockenem Gelände angeht.
Ansonsten ist der perfekte Reifen für Pfade abseits der Berge (natürlich auch in den Bergen) der Continental Baron 2.3 Black Chili (Faltreifen) aus deutscher Produktion. Der wiegt 800 Gramm und bietet im Gegensatz zum HD selbst bei Nässe viel Grip und reinigt sich besser vom Schlamm.
Den gibt es bei BC sogar grad für unter 40 Euro im Angebot:
klick

Alles drunter würde ich an einem E1 nicht fahren, nichtmal auf meiner Münchner Nordrunde, wo es einigermaßen entspannt zur Sache geht.

    @kalkhoffpink:
Es geht ja nicht darum die 180mm voll auszunutzen, das wirst du nur bei höheren Drops schaffen. Bei relativ harmlosem Gelände, da schraubst halt eine härtere Feder rein oder erhöhst den Luftdruck und gut ist. Aber mit einer "kleineren" Gabel versaust du die komplette Geometrie des E1.
Wenn man weder den Federweg braucht, noch die Downhill-Geometrie zu schätzen weiss, dann kann man sich den Kauf eines Radl aus der Kategorie "Superenduro" natürlich getrost sparen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. September 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> @_kalkhoffpink_:
> Es geht ja nicht darum die 180mm voll auszunutzen, das wirst du nur bei höheren Drops schaffen. Bei relativ harmlosem Gelände, da schraubst halt eine härtere Feder rein oder erhöhst den Luftdruck und gut ist. Aber mit einer "kleineren" Gabel versaust du die komplette Geometrie des E1.
> Wenn man weder den Federweg braucht, noch die Downhill-Geometrie zu schätzen weiss, dann kann man sich den Kauf eines Radl aus der Kategorie "Superenduro" natürlich getrost sparen.




Bleibt die Frage ob man bei den "Modifikationen" wie härtere Feder oder mehr Luftdruck nicht das Potential des Bikes genau so verschenkt wie mit 160mm Gabeln. Meine Drops bewegen sich eher bei 50cm bis max. 1m.......da langen 160mm übrig, da ich eh recht straff fahre.
Das E1 hat halt von Haus aus mit 66 Grad nicht den flachsten Winkel. Ich fahre im Moment auch 66 mit einem Angle-Set (-0,5) und würde sogar beim jetzigen Zurückbauen auf 65,5 (-1) gehen. Das gibt doch Sicherheit in steilem Geläuf und macht den Radstand nicht länger als beim Standard E1. Schätze dass ich beim AM bei knapp 1190mm lande.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. September 2013)

Du schreibst es ja selbst, dass dich Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe stören, umso absurder etwas unter 180mm zu verbauen.

Komisch finde ich allerdings, dass die neuen E1 offenbar einen steileren Lenkwinkel haben als das 2011er Modell. Dort kam ja bereits mit einer 170mm Gabel unter 66 Grad. Bei mir ist er aufgrund des Baron 2.5 am VR (0,5cm höher als der 2.3er hinten) nochmals ein wenig flacher.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (8. September 2013)

Ich will mich jetzt nicht in eure Diskussion einmischen, aber warum ein Enduro von Rotwild auf AM umbauen, wenn es von Rotwild ein ausgewiesenes AM gibt? Das X1 hatte bis 2013 150mm und einen Lenkwinkel von 67,5. Die Geo wurde in Rahmengröße L "gekürzt" und das Tretlager sitzt auch etwas höher.

Für mich ist es ein Enduro light  welches für alle Mittelgebirge völlig ausreichend ist...  kleine Sprünge steckt es locker weg (große mache ich nicht).

2014 wird das X1 mit einer 160mm Gabel ausgeliefert und bekommt dadurch einen Steuerrohrwinkel von 66,5...  denke dadurch auch ein noch höheres Tretlager.

Es stimmt natürlich, dass Rotwild die Bikes sehr weich abgestimmt und die Fox CTD etwas durch den mittleren Federweg rauscht....   wem es nicht passt kann das verändern oder verändern lassen.

Nicolai-Bikes sind grundsätzlich etwas straffer abgestimmt...  Nach meinem Empfinden dadurch aber auch nicht so feinfühlig, aber da kann man gern anderer Meinung sein.

VG Bolzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotchili001 (8. September 2013)

*Fährt hier irgend Jemand ein R.R2 HT-29?*
*Wer kann mir denn mal was zum Gewicht des 29er's sagen?*


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. September 2013)

Es geht halt darum nur EIN Bike zu haben und demnach ein DO-IT-ALL-BIKE aufzubauen.

Dazu soll es zu

50% AM
30% ENDURO
20% PARK

passen.

Wenn ich mir ein reines AM hole, fehlen mir 50% Bike für Park/Enduro.
Wenn ich mir ein Superenduro hole fehlen 50% AM.

Mit einer 34er oder 32er Gabel würde ich mich nicht wohl fühlen.
Deshalb fällt das X1 weg, genauso wie das 2013er Helius AC, das ebenfalls nur für "kleine" Gabeln ausgelegt ist.

Das 2013er E1 ist vermutlich deshalb steiler geworden, weil in diversen "Bike-Bravo" Tests die suboptimale Wedigkeit bemängelt wurde und die USER evtl. ebenfalls nicht ganz glücklich waren.

Nicolais sind straffer, somit für mich besser.

Hauptproblem im Moment ist eigentlich das doofe Steuerrohrmaß von 55mm wofür es keine externen Steuersätze gibt. Und auch nur einen (gerade eben ganz neuen) Winkelsteuersatz mit direkt 1,5 Grad.
Ansonsten könnte man den Lenkwinkel etwas ausgleichen. Aber ich schätze mal das Tretlager wäre immer noch recht niedrig.

Zudem könnte ich den CCDB ins Rotwild einbauen und sehen ob es den Hinterbau straffer macht. Allerdings birngt mir das alles keinen Vorteil gegenüber dem Helius AM. Ich wollte eigentlich nur einen Rahmen der einen etwas längeren Reach hat.
Allerdings macht sich das nur minimal bemerkbar. In sofern kann ich auch wieder zurückbauen....


----------



## TOM4 (8. September 2013)

Also dann fahr halt mit deinem nicolai und sei glücklich! Du musst dich nicht die ganze zeit rechtfertigen, aber du kannst halt nicht ein enduro kaufen und dann damit "rennen" fahren wollen!!

Das ist ja das selbe wenn ich mir einen porsche kauf und mich dann über die schlechte geländetauglichkeit aufrege!!

Verkauf das e1 und lass es gut sein!

Ach ja, das x1 kannst du auch mit einer 36er gabel fahren, aber ich denke das wird auch nicht das richtige für dich sein.

Du hast "deine" marke gefunden, dann sei glücklich und mach die anderen nicht schlecht!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. September 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> A
> Ach ja, das x1 kannst du auch mit einer 36er gabel fahren, aber ich denke das wird auch nicht das richtige für dich sein.
> 
> Du hast "deine" marke gefunden, dann sei glücklich und mach die anderen nicht schlecht!



Ist jetzt etwas pauschal, oder?
Ich antworte lediglich auf die berechtigten Einwände und Anregungen der Anwesenden.

Außerdem habe ich NICHTS schlecht gemacht, lediglich beschrieben, dass das Bike nichts *für mich* ist und warum. Und dass das untere Steuerrohrmaß unglücklich gewählt ist mit dem relativ wenig verbreiteten 55mm Standard, dazu stehe ich, DAS finde ich in der Tat unmöglich!
Ansonsten ist das Bike brauchbar, hab ich aber auch geschrieben....

Und wech....


----------



## kauli (8. September 2013)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Fährt hier irgend Jemand ein R.R2 HT-29?*
> *Wer kann mir denn mal was zum Gewicht des 29er's sagen?*



29er in Race Ausführung 10,2 kg in M mit Pedale und Flaschenhalter.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. September 2013)

@kalkhoffpink:

Du hast geschrieben, dass das E1 zu schnell den mittleren Federweg aufbrauchen würde.
Der RP sei nicht standesgemäß, eher ein CCDB.

Mal angenommen, der CCDB würde im E1 das gleiche machen, wie der RP.
An welchen Parametern dreht man dann um den Bock mehr im mittleren Federweg arbeiten zu lassen?
Ich finde das schwer.....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @_kalkhoffpink_:
> 
> Du hast geschrieben, dass das E1 zu schnell den mittleren Federweg aufbrauchen würde.
> Der RP sei nicht standesgemäß, eher ein CCDB.
> ...



Eigentlich dürfte das nicht sein. Laut Rotwild ist die Kennlinie vom Hinterbau Linear mit einer deutlichen Progression am Ende. Im Prinzip also wie das Helius AM.
Hinterbauten mit unterschiedlichen Charakteristika lassen sich oft schlecht mit Standard-Dämpfern erschlagen. Nun könnte es sein, dass Rotwild zusammen mit FOX eine eigene Abstimmung gemacht hat. Aber daran glaube ich nicht. Ergo ist es vermutlich sinnvoller einen passenden "Tune" zu wählen, z.B. mit einem Monarch Plus. Den CCDB gibt es inzwischen auch in einer XV Variante. Und intern lässt der sich mit den beigelegten "Shims" ja auch noch anpassen....das sollte auf jeden Fall besser klappen als mit dem CTD....


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. September 2013)

Nene, du hast mich falsch verstanden.

Ich wollte eigentlich von dir wissen, was du an einem CCDB verstellen würdest, wenn er im E1 so arbeiten würde wie der RP2.
Also denk dir er wäre eingebaut und du hättest dessen Verstellmöglichkeiten.
Was würdest du ändern damit er mehr im mittleren federweg arbeitet?

Die Kennlinie sieht so aus:


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nene, du hast mich falsch verstanden.
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich von dir wissen, was du an einem CCDB verstellen würdest, wenn er im E1 so arbeiten würde wie der RP2.
> Also denk dir er wäre eingebaut und du hättest dessen Verstellmöglichkeiten.
> Was würdest du ändern damit er mehr im mittleren federweg arbeitet?



Ich würde vermutlich zunächst die LowSpeed Compression reindrehen und zusehen was sich ergibt....
Wenn das nichts bringt, würde ich einen Spacer einsetzen um das Volumen zu verkleinern und die Grund-Progression zu erhöhen, damit er nicht mehr so schnell durch den Federweg rauscht. Entsprechend muss dann vermutlich wieder mehr LowSpeed Druck raus und ggf. der Luftdruck verringert werden. Muss man sich halt rantasten....


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. September 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich würde vermutlich zunächst die LowSpeed Compression reindrehen und zusehen was sich ergibt....
> Wenn das nichts bringt, würde ich einen Spacer einsetzen um das Volumen zu verkleinern und die Grund-Progression zu erhöhen, damit er nicht mehr so schnell durch den Federweg rauscht. Entsprechend muss dann vermutlich wieder mehr LowSpeed Druck raus und ggf. der Luftdruck verringert werden. Muss man sich halt rantasten....



Danke für deine Einschätzung.

Aber genau das habe ich damit gemeint als ich schrieb, dass die meisten Biker mit den Einstellungen eines CCDB überfordert sind.

Sei mir nicht böse, aber dein Weg ist einfach falsch!
Du hast nur Parameter genannt,  welche die Perfomance schmälern, aber nicht wirklich zum Ziel führen würden.

Das Ergebnis wäre:
Ein Dämpfer der durch Kastration im mittleren Federweg hängen bleibt.
Performance/ unterer Federweg/ oberer Federweg hätten dabei verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Einschätzung.
> 
> Aber genau das habe ich damit gemeint als ich schrieb, dass die meisten Biker mit den Einstellungen eines CCDB überfordert sind.
> 
> ...



Ach so, das war nur ein Test...
Nun dann bin ich gespannt über Deine und hoffentlich richtige Lösung wie man einer linearen Hinterbaukurve beikommt, wenn ein linearer Dämpfer versagt...
Man kann natürlich auch mit einem butterweichen Heck weiter fahren und nix tun...fürs DH fahren ist es ja brauchbar...

Übrigens machen die unterschiedlichen TUNES der RockShox Dämpfer auch nicht viel anderes....


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. September 2013)

Wir wollen das hier nicht unnötig ausbreiten und die anderen langweilen.

Nur soviel solltest du unterscheiden:

1. Der Progressionsverlauf von Luftfederung ist eigentlich immer gleich, egal welcher Dämpfer.

2. Die Federung ist lageabhängig, die Dämpfung geschwindigkeitsabhägig (Ausnahme BoostValve- Modelle)

Ich hätte im konstruierten Fall übrigens den Highspeed- Rebound aufdreht damit der Dämpfer den Federweg schneller wieder freigibt. 
Um einem dadurch eventuellen "Aushebeln" entgegenzuwirken den Lowspeed- Rebaound etwas weiter zu.


----------



## branderstier (10. September 2013)

Hallo Rotwildritter,

Hilfe,meine Garage wird zu klein. Deshalb muß ich mich von meinem besten Teil trennen.
RR2 FS, Marathon-Carbonfully, Customaufbau, Einzelstück, super Zustand,
sehr leicht, ca. 10kg, wenig gefahren, alle Verschleißteile neuwertig
Carbonrahmen: Größe L, ab ca. 180 Körpergröße
Gabel            :Magura Durin 100mm
Dämpfer        T Swiss, Carbon
Laufräder       :Mavic SLR mit Conti X-King u. Michelin Latex Schlauch
Bremse          :Magura Marta SL Magnesium
Schaltwerk     :Sram XO Red
Kurbel            :Sram XO Red
Lenker           : Saso Carbon Riser wahlw. Ritchey Carbon
Vorbau          : Ritchey Carbon
Sattelstütze   : Ritchey Carbon
Sattel/-klemme:Tune Comfort/Tune Würger   
Möchte nicht lange verhandeln, sonst grübel ich noch drüber und baue eine neue Garage, bei 1750,- EURO ist es weg 
Bei Interesse Bilder

Grüße und tschüß


----------



## mark_s (10. September 2013)

Hallo...wollt mal in die Runde fragen, ob 2200â¬ fÃ¼r ein X1 Pro (AusstellungsstÃ¼ck mit voller Garantie) ok sind?


----------



## at021971 (10. September 2013)

Mit voller Garantie heißt, es wird beim Händler gekauft. Bei Privatkauf ist die Weitergabe der Garantie laut den Bedingungen von ADP ausgeschlossen. Da müsstest Du schon rechtlich zweifelhafte Wege gehen, um im Garantiefall Ersatz zu bekommen.


----------



## mark_s (10. September 2013)

ja vom händler...hab vergessen zu sagen, dass es ein 2012er Modell ist -sorry


----------



## Vette08 (10. September 2013)

Ein aktuelles Serienmodell scheint es dann nicht zu sein. Schaltwerk-Bikes ist eigentlich eine gute Referenz (wenn nicht sogar DIE Referenz). 

Wenn es das X1 aus dem Bikemarkt ist, ist der Preis mehr als in Ordnung. Wie viel günstiger soll ein Rotwild denn noch sein?


----------



## at021971 (10. September 2013)

Dann sind 2.200 EUR ein extrem guter Preis.


----------



## mark_s (10. September 2013)

at021971 schrieb:


> Dann sind 2.200 EUR ein extrem guter Preis.



Ist nicht das X1 aus dem Bikemarkt sondern von nem Händler hier vor Ort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (10. September 2013)

mark_s schrieb:


> Ist nicht das X1 aus dem Bikemarkt sondern von nem Händler hier vor Ort


Ich habe mich auch nicht darauf bezogen...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wir wollen das hier nicht unnötig ausbreiten und die anderen langweilen.
> 
> Nur soviel solltest du unterscheiden:
> 
> ...



Lässt sich vermutlich ewig drüber dikutieren. Ich glaube ja nicht, dass der veränderte Rebound verhindert, dass ich an Steilstellen im hinteren Federweg versacke oder beim "Gas geben" im Flachen ordentlich ins Wippen komme. Das liegt meiner Meinung nach an der Compression und nicht am Rebound.

Aber vielleicht hab ich das Prinzip und den Sinn von Luftkammergröße und TUNEs ja auch missverstanden......ich bezweifle indess, dass der Progressionsverlauf bei Luftfeder immer gleich ist:








Dieser Link ist auch nicht übel:

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=Rock+...w=191&start=0&ndsp=60&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:85


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. September 2013)

Ich hatte den eigentlich Verlauf gemeint, also die durchhängende Kurve.
Und die ist auch in deinem Bild gleich, nur verschoben.
Vergleich mal mit einer linearen Stahlfeder.

Das mit dem Rebound bezieht auf das "bessere arbeiten im mittleren Federweg".
Und genau das würde dir ein Tuner anpassen wenn du einen Dämpfer ohen Verstellmöglichkeiten einschickst.

Ist aber egal, wir lassen das hier besser, es langweilt die anderen User.
Zudem verkaufst du das Bike sowieso.


----------



## luxaltera (10. September 2013)

Langweilen?! Ich mach Notizen mein Bester


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. September 2013)

Notier dir mal:

- X1 mit RP
- Tuning RP im X1 auf "agressiv Trailriding" bei TFT in England
- rd. 200 gut angelegte Euronen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich hatte den eigentlich Verlauf gemeint, also die durchhängende Kurve.
> Und die ist auch in deinem Bild gleich, nur verschoben.
> Vergleich mal mit einer linearen Stahlfeder.
> 
> ...



Ok, ich wusste nicht, dass man auschließlich am Rebound was tunen kann bei einem Dämpfer ohne Verstellung???? Lediglich die größe der Luftkammer bzw. die Menge/Art des Öles....aber sooo weit hab ich mich auch noch nicht beschäftigt.
Fakt ist, dass z.B. mein LINEARES Helius AM mit einem DHX 5.0 Air bescheiden ging, während es mit einem CCDB sehr passabel dämpft....
An dem Bike fährt auch die Mehrheit der Fahrer keinen FOX sondern einen Monarch oder Vivid mit entprechend gewähltem TUNE.

Fakt ist außerdem dass CaneCreek den Dämpfer mit entsprechend großer Kammer anbietet und den Spacern zum verkleinern.
Meiner Meinung nach soll das lineare oder degressive Hinterbaukurven eben bei Bedarf progressiver machen, damit sie nicht so schnell durchrauschen, bzw. zu schnell zu viel Federweg verbrauchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (10. September 2013)

Verstellen kannst du i. d. R. von außen nur die Lowspeeddruckstufe, mit Außnahme CBDB.

Die Highspeedzugstufe ist ein eigener Shimstack der vom Hersteller/ Rahmenbauer ausgesucht und geordert wird.

Ob ein Helius linear ist lasse ich mal dahin gestellt. Such doch mal bei Linkage dein Bike raus und schau es dir an.

Der RP hat auch sein Tune, allerdings gibt es durch den Boostdruck deutlich mehr Tunes als beim RS und Co..

Und mit Spacern bekommst du den Hinterbau nicht wirklich linear. Es wirkt sich doch nur ab dem letzten Drittel aus und regelt die Endprogression.

Ich habe dazu dein Diagramm mal geändert:




Und die Fläche unter dem Graphen ist die Arbeit die der Dämpfer verrichtet. Also eigentlich dass, was er von dir fern hält.


----------



## ScottRog69 (10. September 2013)

Ähem könntet Ihr bei eurer Kennlinien Berechnung bzw. eurem "Dämpferbattle" auch die Verwindungen des Hinterbause, das einfedern des Deckmantels (bei zu geringem und zu hohem Luftdruck) sowie das Einfedern der Umlenkhebel und das wegquetschen des Fettes und der Kugeln in den Lagern samt  mit einrechnen!?! 

Ich möchte nur 100% exakte Ergebnisse! 

BTW.

Hier z.B. werden Sie geholfen. 

http://www.pushindustries.com/2009/index.php?menu_id=30&type=products&title=FOX RP23&product_id=30


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. September 2013)

Ja du hast Recht, es ist genug.
TF Tuning ist übrigens das gleiche wie Push.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (10. September 2013)

Ich lerne gerade dazu, für mich ok!!!


----------



## noie95 (10. September 2013)

zu push hab ich noch ne info; ich hab denen zu jahresbeginn geschrieben.
push macht nix für uns europäer! sie haben mich zu tft nach england verwiesen. beide (push und tft) arbeiten mit den selben methoden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. September 2013)

jep, tft arbeitet irgendwie unter lizens oder so.
das klappt vorzÃ¼glich.

red pulli bekommt jetzt seinen dhx 4.0 Coil auf MX umgerÃ¼stet.
Der ganze Kram kostet schlappe 195,-â¬ und dauert um 10 tage, je nach Postweg.
Mehr geht dann in seinem Bike wohl nicht mehr??


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. September 2013)

Und ist es nicht so, dass beim Punkt 2/3 der Dämpfer mit Low Volume weniger stark einfedert (130mm) als der mit High Volume (170mm)? Also den Federweg an dieser Stelle "reduziert" bzw. weniger frei gibt. Dem Wippen und Wegsacken also erst mal entgegen wirkt weil es mehr Kraft bedarf ihn einzufedern?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. September 2013)

logo federt der weniger ein.
aber was vergleichst du?

eine kurve ohne endprogression wie sie kaum fahrbar ist-
mit einer anderen kurve die den Federweg nicht mehr nutzt.

Das nenne ich Kastration weil du aus 180mm Federweg in Wirklichkeit weniger machst.

Wenn du das Durchsacken wirklich eliminieren möchtest, dann nimm einen Coildämpfer.
In Verbindung mit Titanfeder macht das kaum Mehrgewicht.

Aber glaibe mir einfach, dass E1 gehört nicht zu den Wegsackern, du bist es vielleicht nicht gewöhnt soviel Federweg zu fahren?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Aber glaibe mir einfach, dass E1 gehört nicht zu den Wegsackern, du bist es vielleicht nicht gewöhnt soviel Federweg zu fahren?



Also in den obligatorischen "Bike-Bravo" Tests (Freeride z.B.) wird das R.E1 zwischen straff und komfortabel als sehr komfortabel eingeschätzt....

Es ist richtig, dass ich eher mit weniger Federweg fahre. Meinen Freerider/Slopestyler banshee Wildcard bin ich vorne mit 160mm hinten mit 127mm gefahren. Auch im Park. Kann man am Umlenkhebel auch mit 165mm fahren, aber von banshee wird 127mm empfohlen.
Im Moment fahre ich 156mm hinten, könnte ich auch umstecken auf 171mm brauch ich aber nicht. Schon möglich dass man sich dran gewöhnt, aber man gewöhnt sich auch an schlechtes....wobei "schlecht" in dem Zusammenhang mit dem E1 nur auf meinen persönlichen Fahrstil bezogen ist....
Wer für seine Trails 175mm braucht soll das nutzen - völlig in Ordnung. Ich persönlich finde es schöner etwas Feedback vom Trail zu haben statt mit 200mm butterweichem Federweg über alles drüberzubrettern....


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. September 2013)

Dann ist deine Entscheidung das E1 wieder zu verkaufen sicher richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (11. September 2013)

Man mag über E-Bikes denken wie man will, aber eines muss man Rotwild lassen:
Das neue Pedelec-Konzept von Rotwild hat "Hand und Fuß"




Weitere Infos:
http://www.rotwild.de/news/product-news/item/297-neues-pedelec-konzept-rotwild-p1


----------



## Vincy (11. September 2013)

Zumindest eins von der schöneren Sorte! 
Wird aber auch mit Sicherheit nicht ganz billig werden.


----------



## bohaim (11. September 2013)

Ola,

Muss hier nochmal ein wenig das Wissen anzapfen...

Eine Frage, ist die Hinterbauwippe vom X2, 2013, mit einem 2012er kompatibel?
Also könnte man die tauschen?

Und eine Schätzfrage...wieviel wiegt der X1 27,5 Rahmen (2014) ca. mehr als der von nem X2?


----------



## Maledivo (11. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @_Maledivo_:
> 
> schick die bremse selbst zu magura mit rechnung und fehlerbeschreibung.
> dauert i. d. r. 1 Woche, dann liegt sie wieder bei dir.
> magura ist kulant und schnell!



Da hast Du vollkommen recht dass Magura kulant ist - in meinem Fall sogar sehr kulant.

Heute kam das Paket mit nagelneue Bremsen. Ich muss gleich neue Bremsflüssigkeit holen (wegen Entlüften nach dem Leitungskürzen), baue heute noch ein, morgen kann ich endlich wieder biken und die neuen RQ Pneu´s testen.


----------



## at021971 (11. September 2013)

Auch wenn Pedlecs für mich nicht von Interesse sind, ist das R.P1+ FS doch eines der wenigen, das aufgrund seiner sehr guten Integration des Motors in den Rahmen, richtig gut aussieht. Wenn man dagegen die Bikes, auch von Rotwild, z.B. mit dem Boschmotor sieht, ist das ein Quantensprung.


----------



## wolfk (11. September 2013)

at021971 schrieb:


> Auch wenn Pedlecs für mich nicht von Interesse sind, ist das R.P1+ FS doch eines der wenigen, das aufgrund seiner sehr guten Integration des Motors in den Rahmen, richtig gut aussieht. Wenn man dagegen die Bikes, auch von Rotwild, z.B. mit dem Boschmotor sieht, ist das ein Quantensprung.



Zustimmung!

Ebenfalls nicht uninteressant:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10937695&postcount=2


----------



## abi_1984 (11. September 2013)

bohaim schrieb:


> Eine Frage, ist die Hinterbauwippe vom X2, 2013, mit einem 2012er kompatibel?
> Also könnte man die tauschen?



Nicht kompatibel.



bohaim schrieb:


> Und eine Schätzfrage...wieviel wiegt der X1 27,5 Rahmen (2014) ca. mehr als der von nem X2?



Ich schätze weniger als 300 Gramm mehr. So ist auch der Gewichtsunterschied in etwa zwischen X2 und X1 in der 26" Ausführung.


----------



## Orakel (11. September 2013)

wolfk schrieb:


> Man mag über E-Bikes denken wie man will, aber eines muss man Rotwild lassen:
> Das neue Pedelec-Konzept von Rotwild hat "Hand und Fuß"
> 
> 
> ...


lasst uns mal in 20J. darüber reden 
eins der schöneren E-Bikes


----------



## Maledivo (12. September 2013)

Erster Ausfahrt mit neuen Bremsen und RQ Pneu´s.

Einfach  besonders weil heute geregnet hat, hat RQ seine Stärke gezeigt!

Danke an einige Rotwild-Ritter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (12. September 2013)

Hallo

Ich liebäugle aktuell mit den X1 27,5 Modell 2014, allerdings schaut es so aus, als ob das Bike mit einer 2 Fach Kurbel ausgestattet ist.

Weis jemand ob es auch mit einer 3 Fach Kurbel zu haben ist?

Für welches Bikergewicht ist das neue X1 ausgelegt?

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## at021971 (12. September 2013)

Du kannst Doch immer mit dem Händler reden, dass er die Kurbel oder auch andere Komponenten tauscht. Auch gibt es das Bike als Rahmenset, so dass man es selber aufbauen kann. Und wenn man sich die Preise in den Onlineshops mal anschaut, sollte das zumindest bei den besser ausgestatten und teureren Modellen auch zu einem vertretbaren Preis möglich sein. 

Ich habe mir das über dieses Jahr hinweg immer wieder für ein R.X2 Edition ausgerechnet und lag immer deutlich unter der von Rotwild angegebenen Preisempfehlung. Und dieses, obwohl ich den Rahmen zum Rotwild Preise eingerechnet habe. Und auch da sollte man noch Rabatt drauf bekommen. Dies speziell, wenn man bei www.schaltwerk-bikes.de oder www.s-tec-sports.de kauft. Jetzt im Herbst und Winter bekommt man wirklich exquisite Komponenten zu extrem attraktiven Preisen.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (12. September 2013)

Hallo Thomas,

Danke für die Info.

Ich werde mich mal umschauen. Es wird vermutlich wieder ein Alu Bike

Grüße aus Bamberg

Mainbiker


----------



## Mainbiker363 (12. September 2013)

Hier mal Bilder meines Alpencrosses 2013 (vor 2 Wochen)







 

 

 

 



Mainbiker


----------



## ScottRog69 (13. September 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> lasst uns mal in 20J. darüber reden
> eins der schöneren E-Bikes




Bin schon alt... schon bestellt!


----------



## Orakel (13. September 2013)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich liebäugle aktuell mit den X1 27,5 Modell 2014, allerdings schaut es so aus, als ob das Bike mit einer 2 Fach Kurbel ausgestattet ist.
> 
> ...


bist du ein 27,5 probegefahrn ?
Alle 3 Ausstattungsvarianten sind mit 2fach Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (13. September 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> bist du ein 27,5 probegefahrn ?
> Alle 3 Ausstattungsvarianten sind mit 2fach Kurbel.



Hatte am Gardasee ein 27,5 Bike gefahren. Für mich ist kein Unterschied feststellbar. 
Allerdings werden wir um dieses Maß nicht herumkommen. Wie schon mehrfach in den Foren Diskutiert setzt die Branche die beiden neuen Radmaße einfach über den Kopf der Biker hinweg durch.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (13. September 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> bist du ein 27,5 probegefahrn ?
> Alle 3 Ausstattungsvarianten sind mit 2fach Kurbel.



Das mit der zweifach Kurbel hatte ich gesehen/gelesen. Aber die Frage ist ein Umrüsten auf 3fach möglich?

Und ich wüsste gerne für welches Bikergewicht das neue X1 ausgelegt ist.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (13. September 2013)

Warum sollte ein umrüsten auf 3-Fach nicht möglich sein?

Einfach vom Händler eine 3-Fach Kurbel einbauen lassen, wenn man unbedingt eine will.
Die Schalthebel für den Umwerfer lassen sich bei Shimano von 2- auf 3-Fach umstellen.


----------



## Orakel (13. September 2013)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hatte am Gardasee ein 27,5 Bike gefahren. Für mich ist kein Unterschied feststellbar.


na mal ein Unabhängiger Selbsttester


----------



## Orakel (13. September 2013)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Das mit der zweifach Kurbel hatte ich gesehen/gelesen. Aber die Frage ist ein Umrüsten auf 3fach möglich?
> 
> Und ich wüsste gerne für welches Bikergewicht das neue X1 ausgelegt ist.


Ich vermute mal wie bei Rotwild üblich bis 110Kg
Umrüsten auf 3fach dürfte für dein Händler kein problem darstellen


----------



## Mainbiker363 (14. September 2013)

Noch eine Frage an die Spezialisten

Kann ich ein 26" Laufrad in den Hinterbau eines 27,5" einbauen?

Umgekehrt wird es vermutlich eng werden oder gar nicht gehen?


----------



## Orakel (14. September 2013)

sofern beim LR das gleich Einbaumaß(135/142mm) gegeben ist.
Aber, was ist dein/der Hintergrund


----------



## RW_Eddy (14. September 2013)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage an die Spezialisten
> 
> Kann ich ein 26" Laufrad in den Hinterbau eines 27,5" einbauen?
> 
> Umgekehrt wird es vermutlich eng werden oder gar nicht gehen?



Das Tretlager wird tiefer werden. Du würdest eher Bodenkontakt haben.
Wie Orakel schon schrieb, der Achsstndard muss passen.

Sollte es eine Übergangslösung oder eine finale Lösung werden?


----------



## lonleyrider (14. September 2013)

Ich brauch mal Rat von Rotwild Kennern!
Ich hab diese Anzeige im Bikemarkt gefunden:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/193648-rotwild-r-r2-fs
Da ich umsteigen will von HT auf Fully, interessiere ich mich für das Bike! Nun kommt mir das Angebot aber sehr günstig vor - "zu" günstig!
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (14. September 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> sofern beim LR das gleich Einbaumaß(135/142mm) gegeben ist.
> Aber, was ist dein/der Hintergrund



Der Gedanke ist, einen Rahmen der für 27,5 ausgelegt ist, auch mit einen LRS 26 zu nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (14. September 2013)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Der Gedanke ist, einen Rahmen der für 27,5 ausgelegt ist, auch mit einen LRS 26 zu nutzen.



Das ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch, damit wirst du nicht glücklich


----------



## at021971 (14. September 2013)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal Rat von Rotwild Kennern!
> Ich hab diese Anzeige im Bikemarkt gefunden:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/193648-rotwild-r-r2-fs
> Da ich umsteigen will von HT auf Fully, interessiere ich mich für das Bike! Nun kommt mir das Angebot aber sehr günstig vor - "zu" günstig!
> Was haltet ihr davon?


 
ist sicherlich recht günstig für ein 2010er R.R2 FS Team, welches mal 5.799 EUR gekostet hat. Zudem hat es schon einen vollständig aus Carbon gefertigten Hinterbau der erst mit den Modellen ab 2011 angeboten wurde. Da würde ich mal nachhaken, warum dieser gewechselt wurde.

Eines tut es aber bestimmt nicht, nämlich 9,9 kg wiegen. Das steht zwar im 2011 Katalog, aber meines in Größe L mit Truvativ Noir Kurbel und Fox F100 RL Gabel, ansonsten aber gleich ausgestattete wiegt ohne Lenkerhörnchen rund 900 g mehr.


----------



## RW_Eddy (14. September 2013)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal Rat von Rotwild Kennern!
> Ich hab diese Anzeige im Bikemarkt gefunden:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/193648-rotwild-r-r2-fs
> Da ich umsteigen will von HT auf Fully, interessiere ich mich für das Bike! Nun kommt mir das Angebot aber sehr günstig vor - "zu" günstig!
> Was haltet ihr davon?



War schon mal Thema:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10680535#post10680535

Zur Schwinge hat er schon mal war gesagt.
26 Zoll im Race Sektor ist auch nicht mehr gefragt.
Da ist 26 Zoll ein wenig abgestorben.....

Schau Dir doch mal sein Profil an.

Viele Grüße
Eddy


----------



## butmymemory (14. September 2013)

Hier muss doch mal wieder n Foto rinn! Heute die erste Ausfahrt. Das Teil ist ja saugeil. Da hat sich einiges getan, gefällt mir viel besser als mein 2010er X1.


----------



## ScottRog69 (15. September 2013)

Congrats... feines Teil!
Würde mein E1 auch gerne mal wieder durch die Gegend prügeln... 
aber bei uns pisst es seit einer Woche ununterbrochen. Alles nur noch Matschepampe... Grummel


----------



## RCC03-Biker (15. September 2013)

Matschepampe macht doch dem E1 nix aus 
Und wenn man erst einmal eingesaut ist, macht es einfach nur noch spaß...


----------



## Maledivo (15. September 2013)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Matschepampe macht doch dem E1 nix aus
> Und wenn man erst einmal eingesaut ist, macht es einfach nur noch spaß...



Genau, deswegen fahre ich jetzt ins Wald . Mit RQ macht es noch mehr Spaß .


----------



## Maledivo (15. September 2013)

Hi Ritter,

nach 3 Ausfahrten am Wochenende (160 km) bin ich recht sehr zufrieden mit neuem RQ 2,2 RaceSport.

Nach heutigen Ausfahrt mit überwiegend S1-Trails (Kondertal / Königsbach, insbesondere im Sektoren wo viele Schiefersteine liegen) merke ich dass noch weniger Luftdruck und breitere Reifen bzw. Felgen besser geeignet wäre. Auf Original LRS kann ich nicht mit weniger Luftdruck fahren, sonst eiert es ein wenig. Momentan bin ich bei 2,2 bar.

Dieses Thema hatten wir aber schon besprochen - es sollte ein Arch EX / Flow EX mit Hope Nabe werden.

Vielleicht sollte ich eher direkt einen X1 holen, die haben breitere Federgabel (34er), Steckachsen und natürlich breitere Felgen.

Mir gefällt 2013er 26" richtig gut.

Allerdings bin ich aber sehr zufrieden mit meinem guten C1, der verrichtet seine Arbeit ganz gut. S1 Trails fahre ich aber nicht so oft. Das macht meine Überlegung etwas schwerer.

Deswegen verstehe ich jetzt, wieso hier im Forum nicht so viele C1/C2 Fahrer vertreten sind - die meistens haben nach einiger Zeit auf X1/X2 bzw. E1 upgradet.

Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen C1 und X1 enorm? Danke


----------



## butmymemory (15. September 2013)

Vielleicht kann ich mit reden. Ich habe zwischen meinem alten und meinem neuen X1 ein Merida One Twenty gefahren, also auch ein Bike mit 120mm. Der Unterschied ist schon gross. Gerade berg ab ists sehr viel geiler! Berg auf klettert das X1 auch ziemlich gut, mit Absenkung und umgedrehten Vorbau. Ich kann allerdings nur fürs 2012er sprechen. Das 2013er hat ja ne ziemliche Geo-änderung erhalten. Ah, und heute, nach der zweiten Tour kann ich eines auch noch sagen: es haut einen irgendwie viel sanfter aufs Maul, als aufm 120er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (15. September 2013)

butmymemory schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich mit reden. Ich habe zwischen meinem alten und meinem neuen X1 ein Merida One Twenty gefahren, also auch ein Bike mit 120mm. Der Unterschied ist schon gross. Gerade berg ab ists sehr viel geiler! Berg auf klettert das X1 auch ziemlich gut, mit Absenkung und umgedrehten Vorbau. Ich kann allerdings nur fürs 2012er sprechen. Das 2013er hat ja ne ziemliche Geo-änderung erhalten. Ah, und heute, nach der zweiten Tour kann ich eines auch noch sagen: es haut einen irgendwie viel sanfter aufs Maul, als aufm 120er



Danke, das dachte ich mir auch!

Da ich sehr viel Uphill fahre, nach Deiner Aussage, dass X1 auch hervorragend klettern kann, macht meine Befürchtung nun wahr.

Denke ich muss mal mit Matthias reden, dass ich mal einen X1 Probefahrt machen soll.


----------



## achimrotwild (15. September 2013)

Deswegen verstehe ich jetzt, wieso hier im Forum nicht so viele C1/C2 Fahrer vertreten sind - die meistens haben nach einiger Zeit auf X1/X2 bzw. E1 upgradet.


----------



## achimrotwild (15. September 2013)

Für alle die umsteigen wollen.
Verkaufe main RX2 in Grösse L
Bike ist 2013er und noch kein Jahr alt.
Derzeit ist eine Reverb Sattelstütze verbaut kann bei Bedarf für 200,00 Euro dran bleiben.
Mittlere Ausstattung komplett XT. Klettert sehr geil. Hat bergab echte Reserven um zügig unterwegs zu sein. Einen besseren Allrounder hat RW nie gebaut.
Neupreis lt. Liste 4600,00
Preis unter 4000,00  Kette und Bremsbeläge werden erneuert.
 Also wer bock hat melden.


----------



## at021971 (15. September 2013)

Meinst nicht, dass 4.000 EUR ein bisserl teuer sind? Für rund 3.500 EUR dürfte man das R.X2 FS Pro jetzt als 2013er Ausläufer beim Händler ungefahren und mit voller Garantie bekommen. Unter 3.000 EUR werden sich evtl. Interessenten finden. Ein neues R.X2 FS Pro von 2012 gibt es bei www.schaltwerk-bikes.de in braun und Größe M für 2.999 EUR.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (16. September 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen C1 und X1 enorm? Danke



    @Maledivo

Habe beide Bikes noch und es ist für mich auch ein Unterschied merklich fühlbar. 

Für mich kettert das C1 besser...   liegt aber an verschiedenen Faktoren, wie an dem steileren Lenkwinkel, an gut 1 Kg weniger Gewicht, das auch an der Rad/Reifenkombination eingespart wird. Aber ich würde keinen RocketRon oder RacingRalph an das X1 montieren. Damit Trails fahren ist super, nur wenn es heftiger wird muß man wenige Abstriche beim C1 machen. Mit Nobbys und höhenverstellbarer Sattelstütze kann man den Grenzbereich deutlich erweitern....

Klar ist jedoch, dass das X1, besonders mit der 2013er Geo, bergab spurtreuer läuft und man kann es ordentlich laufen lassen, hier ist der Unterschied schon spürbar. Die Grenze des Bikes bin ich, ich traue mir so manches nicht zu, das Bike könnte es bestimmt     Sind aber auch HansDampf drauf die doch mehr Grip wie einer der beiden RR-Reifen haben. Auf einem flowigen Trail ist es natürlich klasse, weil es feinfühlig auf den Untergrund reagiert (ich mag das, andere mögen es straffer)...  hier ist der Unterschied zum C1 nicht eklatant....
Die bessere Abwärtsperformance des X1 muss man mit etwas mehr Krafteinsatz bergauf erkaufen, aber klettern tut das X1 wirklich sehr gut....   wer die Power hat, der freut sich während des Uphill schon auf den Downhill


----------



## Maledivo (16. September 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @_Maledivo_
> 
> Habe beide Bikes noch und es ist für mich auch ein Unterschied merklich fühlbar.
> 
> ...



Danke!

Ich fahre an meinem C1 mit 2,2er Continental Rubber Queen, also Gewichtmässig wird auch nicht viel gespart . Ich komme von Nobby Nic 2,25 EVO und bei Conti merke ich, dass diese Reifen viel mehr Reserven hat.

Für meine Fahrweise / -stil ist C1 wirklich gut geeignet, bin auch froh solches Bike zu haben. Das Problem liegt aber nur in dem Bereich wenn ich S1/S2 Trails fahre - da wäre breitere Reifen (2,4er auf Notubes Felgen (Arch EX oder Flow EX) besser geeignet (weniger Luftdruck als jetzt), jedoch fahre diese Abschnitte nicht so oft, aber wie es ausschaut habe ich Blut geleckt und würde künftig öfters dorthin fahren.

Mit dem Federweg bin ich recht zufrieden, es könnte aber auch Kopfsache sein, da ich bei Hindernisse automatisch langsamer fahre bzw. überspringe, bei mehrere FW wäre ich wahrscheinlicher über die Hindernisse geflogen anstatt zu bremsen .

Fakt ist, ich habe bisher noch keine 150 mm oder mehr FW ausgiebig getestet, so könnte ich den Unterschied nicht merken, also muss ich mal einen X1 ausgiebig testen. Vielleicht reicht mir hinterher nur neue Felgen an meinem guten C1.

Wegen Kraftpower beim Uphill entscheidet bei mir nicht jeden Gramm, d.h. ich wäre auch mit X1 zufrieden. Mir geht´s darum um mehr Fahrstabilität insbesondere im Bereich S1/S2 Sektoren. Vielleicht muss ich einfach mehr an meinem Können trainieren. Auf jeden Fall muss ich mir Protektoren kaufen.

Ziel ist mein C1 AM-mässig aufzurüsten, wenn auch nur zumindest (breitere Felgen mit breitere Reifen, hvstb. Sattelstütze). Lenker (720 mm) und Vorbau (70 mm) sind aber schon vorhanden.

Da würde ich aber den alten LRS-Satz behalten und mit Conti X King oder Race King montieren für "Waldautobahnen", schnelle Trails und Uphill-Traininge. Den neuen LRS, wenn ich bei sehr hohe Trailanteile inkl. S1/S2 Sektoren fahre, anwenden.

Oder soll ich lieber direkt einen X1 holen? Oh man, das ist schwer, vor allem gefällt mir 2013er X1 ganz gut. Vielleicht sollte ich mal mit meiner Frau reden - falls Zweiten Rad geholt werden "darf", dann hole ich direkt einen E1 in 650B (Farbkombination gefällt mir auch guuuuuut).

Danke für Euere Erfahrungen und Meinungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## branderstier (16. September 2013)

branderstier schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwildritter,
> 
> Hilfe,meine Garage wird zu klein. Deshalb muß ich mich von meinem besten Teil trennen.
> RR2 FS, Marathon-Carbonfully, Customaufbau, Einzelstück, super Zustand,
> ...


----------



## prodigy (16. September 2013)

Hi Maledivo,
welchen Laufradsatz hast Du denn aktuell an deinem C1 verbaut?
Den original Rotwild RC18? Die Rotwild LRS haben teilweise nur eine Felgeninnenbreite von 17-18mm.
Falls Du hier über die Reifen mehr Grip erzeugen möchtest, ist es sinnvoll, breitere Felgen zu verwenden und die Reifen tubeless zu montieren. Somit kannst Du einen wesentlich geringenen Reifenluftdruck fahren.
Du wirst Dich auch wundern, wie breit aufeinmal dann so ein 2,2er Rubber Queen auf einer ZTR Flow EX werden kann.  

Fahrstabilität im Bereich S1/S2 hängt nicht mit dem Federweg zusammen, sondern ist eine körperliche Übungssache und eine mentale Fähigkeit.
Kauf die ein Balancer Board für den Herbst/Winter, damit Du Deine innere Muskulatur kräftigst und das Gleichgewichtsgefühl trainierst, fahre die S1/S2 Streckenabschnitte mehrfach hintereinander, solange bis Du wirklich sicher die Sektion durchfahren kannst und dies in Deinem Kopf drin ist.
Protektoren finde ich dabei sehr hilfreich, da man dadurch automatisch etwas lockerer und sicherer wird.

Interessant wäre auch mal, was Du bei Deiner jetzigen Fahrweise überhaupt an Federweg nutzt - ich vermute fast mal, dass Du die 12cm gar nicht aufbrauchst


----------



## morei (16. September 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Oder soll ich lieber direkt einen X1 holen? Oh man, das ist schwer, vor allem gefällt mir 2013er X1 ganz gut. Vielleicht sollte ich mal mit meiner Frau reden - falls Zweiten Rad geholt werden "darf", dann hole ich direkt einen E1 in 650B (Farbkombination gefällt mir auch guuuuuut).
> 
> Danke für Euere Erfahrungen und Meinungen


 
Also wenn ich mir deine Text so durchlese dann hört sich das sehr stark nach X1 an.
Wobei ein E1 als Zweitrad natürlich die beste Lösung wäre 
Aber im Ernst, bevor du versuchst "aus dem C1 ein X1 zu machen", hol dir direkt eins.

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## Maledivo (16. September 2013)

prodigy schrieb:


> Hi Maledivo,
> welchen Laufradsatz hast Du denn aktuell an deinem C1 verbaut?
> Den original Rotwild RC18? Die Rotwild LRS haben teilweise nur eine Felgeninnenbreite von 17-18mm.
> Falls Du hier über die Reifen mehr Grip erzeugen möchtest, ist es sinnvoll, breitere Felgen zu verwenden und die Reifen tubeless zu montieren. Somit kannst Du einen wesentlich geringenen Reifenluftdruck fahren.
> ...



Deswegen war auch die Frage ob ich neues LRS kaufe (wegen breitere Felgen somit weniger Luftdruck) oder direkt einen X1. Ja es ist richtig, ich habe Original-LRS RC18, mit weniger Luftdruck mit 2,2er Bereifung zu fahren funktioniert mit diesem LRS leider nicht (ab 2,2 - 2,3 bar möglich). Steckachsen und breitere Federgabel (34er) bringen ein wenig mehr Stabilität.

120 mm FW habe ich sehr selten voll genutzt - daher habe ich zuerst an das neues LRS gedacht - aber wenn ich dann merke dass ich schneller über die Hindernisse fahren kann, wäre aber mehr FW sinnvoller - somit wäre X1 der geeigneter Wahl!

@ Moritz - ich würde meinem C1 nie einen richtigen AM aufbauen können - eher `ne AM light. Da hast Du recht. Das reicht mir aber im Moment auch


----------



## bohaim (16. September 2013)

Ola,

Also um hier auch nochmal meinen sprichwörtlichen Senf dazu zu geben, schau was du fährst und was du "kannst" und such dir danach das passende Bike dazu.
Der limitierende Faktor ist bei mir zb. ganz klar meine Fahrtechnik. 
Mein Bike (X2) könnte sicher wesentlich mehr als ich 
Und ein C2 würde wohl auch langen, war einfach ne optische und Gefühlsentscheidung.
Ein neuer, leichterer, besserer LRS macht meiner Meinung nach übrigens immer Sinn. 
Hab mir die Haven´s ans Bike gebastelt mit umstieg auf tubeless, wesentlich besser als vorher die DT Swiss mit Schläuchen...
Und basteln macht ja auch Spaß, also tob dich aus!


----------



## JuL (16. September 2013)

Falls noch Jemand ein E1 sucht, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein 4 Wochen altes schon wieder ab zugeben, wegen Umstieg auf ein X2...

Rahmengröße ist L, Farbe weiß.
Das Rad ist in 1A Zustand, bin ca.12 mal damit unterwegs gewesen. Einen kleinen Steinschlag hat die Kettenstrebe abbekommen und der Sattel hat etwas Abrieb vom an die Hauswand anlehnen. Sonst absolut Neuwertig.

Ausstattung:
Fox DHX Air 5 Kashima Factory
Fox Float R 180 mm Gabel
LRS: DT 1950
Rest ist komplett XT-Ausstattung und Sattelstütze(keine Teleskop), Vorbau und Lenker sind von Crankbrothers, wie bei allen E1.

Bei Interesse schickt mir am besten eine Email([email protected]) mit eurer Preisvorstellung, dann schicke ich euch gerne ein paar Fotos zu. Oder noch besser ihr kommt direkt in Freiburg vorbei und schaut es auch an


----------



## Maledivo (16. September 2013)

bohaim schrieb:


> Ola,
> 
> Also um hier auch nochmal meinen sprichwörtlichen Senf dazu zu geben, schau was du fährst und was du "kannst" und such dir danach das passende Bike dazu.
> Der limitierende Faktor ist bei mir zb. ganz klar meine Fahrtechnik.
> ...





Auf jeden Fall kommen neue LRS her, ich denke ich fahre noch ein wenig mit C1 und sehe was mir wirklich fehlt. An X1 würde ich Notubes Felgen auch benutzen, daher kein "Fehlkauf".

Vielleicht reicht mir dann nur neues LRS und etwas mehr Fahrtechnik.

Dann ist das Problem gelöst


----------



## achimrotwild (17. September 2013)

Meinst nicht, dass 4.000 EUR ein bisserl teuer sind? Für rund 3.500 EUR dürfte man das R.X2 FS Pro jetzt als 2013er Ausläufer beim Händler ungefahren und mit voller Garantie bekommen. Unter 3.000 EUR werden sich evtl. Interessenten finden. Ein neues R.X2 FS Pro von 2012 gibt es bei www.schaltwerk-bikes.de in braun und Größe M für 2.999 EUR.[/QUOTE]

Stimmt nur teilweise. Ich spreche hier von dem 2013er mit verbesserter Lackierung und komplett neuem viel geilerem Hinterbau.
Hab den Link von Schaltwerk nachgesehen. Ein 2013er gibt wenn überhaupt ab 3800,00 wahrscheinlich mit LX Ausstattung. Ist derzeit aber keines verfügbar.
Ich finde es heftig nach 6-7- Monaten Nutzung schon über 1000 Euro zu verlieren. Dann kann ich mir auch wieder Cube kaufen.
Bin verhandlungsbereit aber verschenken geht nicht.


----------



## achimrotwild (17. September 2013)

JuL schrieb:


> Falls noch Jemand ein E1 sucht, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein 4 Wochen altes schon wieder ab zugeben, wegen Umstieg auf ein X2...
> 
> Rahmengröße ist L, Farbe weiß.
> Das Rad ist in 1A Zustand, bin ca.12 mal damit unterwegs gewesen. Einen kleinen Steinschlag hat die Kettenstrebe abbekommen und der Sattel hat etwas Abrieb vom an die Hauswand anlehnen. Sonst absolut Neuwertig.
> ...



Interessant: Steige vom X2 auf E1 um.

Haste schon ein X2 ??
Verkaufe in Grösse L mit XT Ausstattung.


----------



## achimrotwild (17. September 2013)

branderstier schrieb:


> branderstier schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo Rotwildritter,
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## branderstier (17. September 2013)

Hallo,

nee ist ein 26er. 
Sorry hätte ich sagen können. Bilder findest du im Bikemarkt.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/231448-rotwild-rr2-fs-carbon

Grüße


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

auch wenn es ja nicht direkt hier rein gehört, wollte ich trotzdem diesen Thread nutzen, einen kleinen Hinweis auf den Verkauf meines E1/RED-Trail zu geben.
Das unten gezeigte Bike steht im Bikemarkt.
Wer Interesse an einem Spaßbike mit feinster Ausstattung hat, sollte es sich mal anschauen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## ScottRog69 (17. September 2013)

Ein RED....!?! Gulp. 

Gibt es denn dafür überhaupt noch Rahmen/ Ersatzteile? 
Vor allem der Preis...

Egal.viel Erfolg.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. September 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Ein RED....!?! Gulp.
> 
> Gibt es denn dafür überhaupt noch Rahmen/ Ersatzteile?
> Vor allem der Preis...
> ...



Hey, was heißt hier Gulp? 
Der Rahmen ist sogar noch das neueste am Bike.
War vorher ein (normales") E1, aber da diese Rahmen nicht mehr lieferbar waren, hatte ich über meine Bikedealer, erst im letzten Sommer, den RED-Rahmen bekommen. 
Na ja, und irgendwie find ich den sogar besser.

Dennoch wird mein Bikekeller etwas klein, und daher muss eines in liebevolle Hände abgegeben werden. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Bolzer1711 (17. September 2013)

@maledivio
Ein leichter und stabiler LRS fÃ¼r breitere Reifen ist immer eine Option, den habe ich bei Neukauf im Austausch sofort ans Rad machen lassen....
Auch Reifen mit mehr Grip bringen deutlich mehr Performance. WeiÃ nicht, passen 2,35 oder 2,4 in den Hinterbau des C1, das habe ich noch nie versucht. KÃ¶nnte an manchen Stellen ziemlich eng werden.

Was mir gerade in Abfahrten etwas gebracht hat, war eine verstellbare SattelstÃ¼tze, die hatte ich auch beim C1 montiert und in einigen Passagen gibt eine niedrigere Sitzposition (oder dass der Sattel einfach nicht im Weg steht) etwas Sicherheitâ¦   zuvor war ich wÃ¤hrend der Fahrt oftmals zu faul die StÃ¼tze manuell zu versenken, also bin ich so die Abfahrten runterâ¦.aber langsamer!!

Was ich nicht verstanden habe ist, dass du beim C1 bei Kategorie S2 deinen Federweg nicht vollstÃ¤ndig ausnutzt. Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her fahre ich auch nicht mehrâ¦.   aber meinen Federweg habe ich auch beim C1 voll genutztâ¦.   denke die 25% SAG hast du eingestellt, dann kommt es natÃ¼rlich auch darauf an, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit man die âHindernisseâ Ã¼berrollt. Das C1 kann man in deiner Konfiguration schon ganz schÃ¶n laufen lassen.

Im Forum hat auch mal einer eine 140ziger Talas an sein C1 gebastelt, 120mm im Fahrbetrieb und 140mm wenn es den Berg runter gehtâ¦   auch eine Option (âAM lightâ) und Rocky Mountain macht das mit seinem Element in der BC-Edition auch. Damit hast du dann bergab einen flacheren Lenkwinkel, ob das freigegeben ist weiss ich nicht.

WeiÃ nicht wie du, was die LaufradgrÃ¶Ãen betrifft, eingestellt bist â¦..      wenn du dir das Portfolio z.B. von Rotwild anschaust, dann gibt es da nicht mehr viel 26ziger, nur noch ein X1 und das G1, alle anderen, auch das E1 laufen schon auf mindestens 27,5er Felgen (auch ein X1). Ich will jetzt keine Panik machen oder eine Diskussion losbrechen, das solltest du aber in deine Ãberlegung mit einbauen, besonders weil du ja geschrieben hast den LRS im nÃ¤chsten Rad weiter verwenden zu wollenâ¦..

Ansonsten, klar Fahrtechnik verbessern, das habe ich nÃ¤chstes Jahr auf vor  ï


----------



## Maledivo (17. September 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @_maledivio_
> 
> Was ich nicht verstanden habe ist, dass du beim C1 bei Kategorie S2 deinen Federweg nicht vollstÃ¤ndig ausnutzt. Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her fahre ich auch nicht mehrâ¦.   aber meinen Federweg habe ich auch beim C1 voll genutztâ¦.   denke die 25% SAG hast du eingestellt, dann kommt es natÃ¼rlich auch darauf an, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit man die âHindernisseâ Ã¼berrollt. Das C1 kann man in deiner Konfiguration schon ganz schÃ¶n laufen lassen.


 @_bol_zer

Dann habe ich mich wohl nicht ganz richtig ausgedrÃ¼ckt, ich meinte, den gesamten Federweg nutze ich sehr selten, wenn dann bei S1/S2 Sektoren. NatÃ¼rlich habe ich SAG von 25%.

Wie belastbar ist das Bike wenn ich Ã¼ber Hindernisse springe (z.B. halben Meter hoch)? Brauche ich da keine Gedanken zu machen?

Ich komme vom Hardtail, ein sportlich abgestimmtes Rad (was mich geholfen hat nach einem Jahr 32 kg abzuspecken ), da war ich Ã¼berwiegend auf Waldautobahnen unterwegs, dieses Jahr bin ich dann umgestiegen auf Fully, daher noch nicht so viel Erfahrungen .

Wie es auschaut werden neue LRS kommen - Momentan muss ich mich noch entscheiden zwischen Arch EX und Flow EX. Wenn ich nur 2,2/2,25er nutze, reicht mir dann Arch EX vÃ¶llig, ansonsten wÃ¤re Flow EX besser geeignet bei breitere Reifen. Denke es wird Arch EX sein.

Verstellbare SattelstÃ¼tze werde ich noch kaufen, habt Ihr Tipps? Crank Brothers oder LEV?


----------



## RCC03-Biker (17. September 2013)

Lev oder Reverb. Rotwild hat nicht ohne Grund während der Saison von Crank Bothers auf Lev gewechselt.


----------



## TOM4 (17. September 2013)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Lev oder Reverb. Rotwild hat nicht ohne Grund während der Saison von Crank Bothers auf Lev gewechselt.



Das möchte ich kommentieren und zwar gibt's mMn nicht DIE variostütze! Ich fahr seit 2,5 jahren eine cb joblin 4 OHNE probleme (nur das seitliche spiel - das mich beim fahren aber null stört) 2 kollegen fahren eine alte reverb (die angeblich sehr defekt anfällig war/ist) OHNE probleme! Ein freund fährt an seinem x2 eine lev und die macht schon bei der 2 ausfahrt zicken! Sinkt immer 1-3 cm ab - also eine variostütze ist eher glaubens-/budgetfrage!

Und das ein hersteller komponenten wechselt liegt mMn in erster linie am besseren angebot des komponentenhersteller und in 2 linie am (vielleicht) besseren produkt

MEINE Meinung


----------



## Bolzer1711 (17. September 2013)

@Maledivo

Ok, sorry wollte nicht klug********risch klingen..  ich habe es wirklich falsch verstanden. Wenn bei S2 Terrain alles an Federweg verbraucht ist, dann ist ja alles in Butter. Also Treppen runter oder Drops aus 50 cm Höhe hat mein C1 schon mitmachen müssen....    es hat es klaglos überstanden (bei Fahrergewicht ca. 85 Kg). 

Weiß nicht, ob 2,35 er Reifen unter dem Steg an den Sitzstreben passen...   die bauen ja auch etwas höher. Das müsstest du ausprobieren, dann kannst du die Felgen entsprechend auswählen.

Ich habe seit 2 Jahren eine Kind Shock (nicht die Lev) ohne Remote, die verrichtet wunderbar ihre Arbeit und ich habe sie bisher noch nicht einmal gewartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (17. September 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Das möchte ich kommentieren und zwar gibt's mMn nicht DIE variostütze! Ich fahr seit 2,5 jahren eine cb joblin 4 OHNE probleme (nur das seitliche spiel - das mich beim fahren aber null stört) 2 kollegen fahren eine alte reverb (die angeblich sehr defekt anfällig war/ist) OHNE probleme! Ein freund fährt an seinem x2 eine lev und die macht schon bei der 2 ausfahrt zicken! Sinkt immer 1-3 cm ab - also eine variostütze ist eher glaubens-/budgetfrage!
> 
> Und das ein hersteller komponenten wechselt liegt mMn in erster linie am besseren angebot des komponentenhersteller und in 2 linie am (vielleicht) besseren produkt
> 
> MEINE Meinung



Bei Crank Brothers bezog ich mich auf die Kronolog.
Und hier hatte Rotwild sehr viele Reklamationen. Aus diesem Grund haben sie Mitte der Saison von Kronolog auf Lev umgestellt.
Sind Infos von verschiedenen Rotwild-Händler.

In unserer Bikegruppe fahren nur RS-Reverb und Spezi CommandPost.
Alle ohne Probleme.


----------



## butmymemory (17. September 2013)

Sorry, muss nochmal eins posten vom neuen Bike. Habe mich heute getraut, mit zittrigen Fingern, ein paar der Aufkleber von der Felge und die der Gabel runter zu rubbeln. Das hat optisch nochmal einiges gebracht, wie ich finde, und der schicke Rahmen kommt auch noch besser zur geltung .


----------



## at021971 (17. September 2013)

Zumindest die Gabel ist dadurch nicht schöner geworden. Das, wo die DT Swiss Gabeln vom Farbkonzept so gut zu den in schwarz, rot, weiß und grau gehaltenen Rotwild Bikes passen. Ist aber sicherlich Geschmacksache. Jeder wie er es mag.


----------



## at021971 (17. September 2013)

achimrotwild schrieb:


> Stimmt nur teilweise. Ich spreche hier von dem 2013er mit verbesserter Lackierung und komplett neuem viel geilerem Hinterbau.
> Hab den Link von Schaltwerk nachgesehen. Ein 2013er gibt wenn überhaupt ab 3800,00 wahrscheinlich mit LX Ausstattung. Ist derzeit aber keines verfügbar.
> Ich finde es heftig nach 6-7- Monaten Nutzung schon über 1000 Euro zu verlieren. Dann kann ich mir auch wieder Cube kaufen.
> Bin verhandlungsbereit aber verschenken geht nicht.


 
Ändert aber nichts daran, dass man jetzt im Herbst das 2013er Bikes bei den meisten Händlern mit deutlichem Abschlag bekommt. Und 20 - 30% sind da bei den Bikes fast aller Hersteller drin. Und einige Händler wie www.schaltwerk-bikes.de und www.s-tec.sports.de bieten die Bikes das ganze Jahr deutlich unter dem Listenpreis an.

Für etwas unter 3.800 EUR hat mein Freund das R.X2 FS Pro Ende 2010, kurz nachdem es zum ersten Mal auf der Eurobike das Licht der Welt erblickte, bei www.s-tec-sports.de gekauft. Der Listenpreis war damals auch 4.599 EUR. Ich selber habe beim lokalen Händler im Frühjahr 2011 mein 2010er R.R2 FS Team für 4.300 EUR gekauft, welches laut Liste 5.799 EUR gekostet hätte. Konnte es bei dem Preis noch individuell anpassen lassen (Fox F100 anstatt Magura Durin, Magura Marta SL anstatt Formula One 24-s...)

Bezüglich der 'besseren Lackierung' und des 'geileren Hinterbaus' kann ich nur sagen. Ich hätte dieses oder auch nächstes Jahr gerne ein R.X2 FS in Größe L gekauft, wenn es denn die Geometrie des 2013/2014 R.X1 FS bekommen hätte oder 2014 als 650b wiedergeboren worden wäre. Aber mit der 2013er Version, die nahezu unverändert seit Ende 2010 auf dem Markt ist die Lust auf null gesunken.

Aber vielleicht hast Du ja Glück. Wie sagt man so schön, jeden morgen steht irgendwo ein Dummer auf, den gilt es jetzt zu suchen. Gegebenenfalls spült Dir ja auch der hier im Forum zu beobachtende 26er Hype einen Interessenten ins Netz, der 4.000 EUR für das Bike ohne Garantie bereit ist zu zahlen. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen!


----------



## Maledivo (17. September 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @_Maledivo_
> 
> Ok, sorry wollte nicht klug********risch klingen..  ich habe es wirklich falsch verstanden. Wenn bei S2 Terrain alles an Federweg verbraucht ist, dann ist ja alles in Butter. Also Treppen runter oder Drops aus 50 cm Höhe hat mein C1 schon mitmachen müssen....    es hat es klaglos überstanden (bei Fahrergewicht ca. 85 Kg).
> 
> ...



Kein Problem !

Dann sind wir in dergleichen Gewichtsklasse, bin 1,80 m groß 

Morgen fahre ich wieder raus und versuche mal ein paar Drops zu machen. No Risk No Fun ! Mit Treppen hat mein C1 schon Erfahrung gemacht und auch problemlos überstanden (das müsste er )

Wie es ausschaut wäre Arch EX der optimalste Lösung, da an meinem C1 nur Reifen bis 2,25er ins Rahmen passt, zu wenig Spielraum (bei breitere Reifen) wäre nicht so toll bei Matschfahrten, die kenne ich vom Hardtail.


----------



## Maledivo (17. September 2013)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Bei Crank Brothers bezog ich mich auf die Kronolog.
> Und hier hatte Rotwild sehr viele Reklamationen. Aus diesem Grund haben sie Mitte der Saison von Kronolog auf Lev umgestellt.
> Sind Infos von verschiedenen Rotwild-Händler.
> 
> ...



Gut zu wissen dass CB Kronolog sehr anfällig ist. Werde mal mit Matthias (Schaltwerk) in Verbindung setzen und auf sein Rat anhören lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camaroracer (17. September 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Das möchte ich kommentieren und zwar gibt's mMn nicht DIE variostütze! Ich fahr seit 2,5 jahren eine cb joblin 4 OHNE probleme (nur das seitliche spiel - das mich beim fahren aber null stört) 2 kollegen fahren eine alte reverb (die angeblich sehr defekt anfällig war/ist) OHNE probleme! Ein freund fährt an seinem x2 eine lev und die macht schon bei der 2 ausfahrt zicken! Sinkt immer 1-3 cm ab - also eine variostütze ist eher glaubens-/budgetfrage!
> 
> Und das ein hersteller komponenten wechselt liegt mMn in erster linie am besseren angebot des komponentenhersteller und in 2 linie am (vielleicht) besseren produkt
> 
> MEINE Meinung



Ich habe an einem meiner E1 drei Crankbrothers Kronolog (auch die aktuelle modifizierte Variante) in einem Jahr geschrottet. Das trotz akribisch genauer Einstellung des Zuges und bester Pflege. Die Stütze ist definitiv eine Fehlkonstruktion.
Ich kann nur sagen, Finger davon lassen 

KS LEV und RS REVERB an den anderen Bikes machen nicht im Ansatz
 solche Probleme.

Das sehr lange Gehäuse des Feststellmechanik das über dem Sattelrohr rausschaut macht die vernünftige Nutzung für Personen mit kleiner Schrittlänge fast unmöglich. Die anderen Stützen auf dem Markt lassen sich deutlich tiefer einschieben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. September 2013)

@Maledivo:

Ich denke dich hat der Marketinghype von breiten felgen erwischt.
Um diese Strecken zu fahren ist das wirklich nicht notwendig.

Fahr mal 1,8- 1,9bar.
Am besten Tubeless, dann ändert sich etwas.

Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber ein guter Fahrtechnikkurs ist oftmals besser angelegt.


----------



## Maledivo (18. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @_Maledivo_:
> 
> Ich denke dich hat der Marketinghype von breiten felgen erwischt.
> Um diese Strecken zu fahren ist das wirklich nicht notwendig.
> ...



Hi RockyRider66,

wenn ich weniger als 2,2 bar fahre, fährt mein Bike etwas schwammig. Daher wollte ich mir ein breiteres Felgen holen, damit ich mit weniger Luftdruck fahren kann. ArchEX wäre für mich ganz optimal, nicht so breit, aber breit genug für mit weniger Luftdruck.

Da hast Du recht mit Fahrtechnikkurs, dieses Jahr habe ich schon ganz viele Bereiche erfolgreich gemeistert, ich brauche noch etwas Zeit , bin ja nicht mehr der Jüngste 

Gruß Maledivo


----------



## grosser (18. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @Maledivo:
> 
> Ich denke dich hat der Marketinghype von breiten felgen erwischt.
> Um diese Strecken zu fahren ist das wirklich nicht notwendig.
> ...



wieder Im Lande!
Wie wars noch am Lago?


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. September 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> wieder Im Lande!
> Wie wars noch am Lago?



Wow!
Du hast echt was verpasst.
Hier gibt es ein Video: http://www.altogardabikearea.com/

Wir haben alles sturzfrei hinter uns gebracht, keine Defekte.
Nur müde Arme und Oberschenkel.

Nächstes jahr solltest du ernsthaft über eine Teilnahme nachdenken!

Ansonsten versuchen wir dieses Jahr nochmal was in der Pfalz.................


----------



## 2014macHartmann (18. September 2013)

@Maledivo

Bevor du einen Haufen Geld für neue Teile ausgibst.
Komm einfach mal zu uns in die schöne Nord-Eifel, dann Feilen wir an deiner Fahrtechnik. 

PS: Überlege ernsthaft Offiziell Kurse anzubieten.  Alles Kopfsache!
Biete also in Wirklichkeit Hirnwäsche an


----------



## RCC03-Biker (18. September 2013)

Der C18 LRS am C1 hat doch nur eine Innenbreite von 18-19mm. Da macht es wenig Spaß mit einem Luftdruck unter 2,2 bar zu fahren. 
Kenne das noch von meinem LRS am X1. Der hatte auch nur eine Innenbreite von 19mm.

Eine Felge mit einen Innenbreite von 21mm, wie eben auch der DTSwiss EX1750 hat, finde ich auch an einem C1 schon sehr sinnvoll.
Jedenfalls günstiger als ein neues Bike und bringt schon einiges.


----------



## noie95 (18. September 2013)

ich hörte pfalz...

am langen wochnende an dem wir die vereinigung feiern??? wie wärs da?


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. September 2013)

noie95 schrieb:


> ich hörte pfalz...
> 
> am langen wochnende an dem wir die vereinigung feiern??? wie wärs da?



Ich muss das in meinem Terminkalender mal abklopfen.
Aber du bekommst auf jeden Fall Bescheid!


----------



## noie95 (18. September 2013)

okay...super! freu mich schon...
soll ich mir dann schonmal nen maxxis supertacky für vorn rauslassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. September 2013)

besser ist das....


----------



## Maledivo (18. September 2013)

denis.sine schrieb:


> @_Maledivo_
> 
> Bevor du einen Haufen Geld für neue Teile ausgibst.
> Komm einfach mal zu uns in die schöne Nord-Eifel, dann Feilen wir an deiner Fahrtechnik.
> ...



Danke für die Einladung !


----------



## Maledivo (18. September 2013)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Der C18 LRS am C1 hat doch nur eine Innenbreite von 18-19mm. Da macht es wenig Spaß mit einem Luftdruck unter 2,2 bar zu fahren.
> Kenne das noch von meinem LRS am X1. Der hatte auch nur eine Innenbreite von 19mm.
> 
> Eine Felge mit einen Innenbreite von 21mm, wie eben auch der DTSwiss EX1750 hat, finde ich auch an einem C1 schon sehr sinnvoll.
> Jedenfalls günstiger als ein neues Bike und bringt schon einiges.



Deswegen möchte ich ArchEX holen, der hat Innenbreite von 21 mm.

RC18 hat sogar nur 18 mm Maulbreite!!!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (18. September 2013)

Ist ja kein Wunder, dass das Fahrverhalten da schon bei 2,2bar schwammig ist.

18mm Maulweite kann man auf dem Rennrad fahren, oder wenn man noch mit 4bar Reifendruck durch die Gegend fährt.


----------



## great87rick (18. September 2013)

Weiß zufällig jemand wie lang / wie viele Kettenglieder bei einem E1 (2012), 11-36T (X9 medium Cage) und 24/36 sinn machen?

Wäre Top wenn jemand einen Anhaltspunkt hat, bin mir da immer ziemlich unsicher^^


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. September 2013)

great87rick schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand wie lang / wie viele Kettenglieder bei einem E1 (2012), 11-36T (X9 medium Cage) und 24/36 sinn machen?
> 
> Wäre Top wenn jemand einen Anhaltspunkt hat, bin mir da immer ziemlich unsicher^^



Nie gezählt, leider.

Aber UNBEDINGT im komplett eingefederten Zustand anpassen, bei groß/ groß.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. September 2013)

Neulich, beim "King of Baldo" in unserem Zimmer:


----------



## Maledivo (18. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Neulich, beim "King of Baldo" in unserem Zimmer:



Cool und Ihr schläft im Auto oder im Keller?


----------



## Andi_72 (19. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Neulich, beim "King of Baldo" in unserem Zimmer:



...und ihr habt sie nicht zugedeckt? Na immerhin waren sie sauber! 


Ist das die Löffelchen-Stellung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2013)

Na ja, nach 4 Tagen gardasee waren die Dinger nicht mehr wirklich sauber.
Den Bremsstaub haben wir nicht mehr wegbekommen...


----------



## grosser (19. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wow!
> Du hast echt was verpasst.
> Hier gibt es ein Video: http://www.altogardabikearea.com/
> 
> ...



Das werde ich für nächstes Jahr mal im Auge behalten!!


----------



## oneeasy (19. September 2013)

ich hatte die letzten Tage besuch in meiner Werkstatt. Ich hatte hier ein Rotwild-Rahmen gekauft und für einen Kumpel aufgebaut  hat spass gemacht und mein Rotwild hat sich nicht so alleine gefühlt  also Rotwild sind glaube ich sowieso Rudeltiere oder?


----------



## 2014macHartmann (19. September 2013)

@oneeasy kann ich bestätigen!


----------



## Lapper22 (19. September 2013)

Das RFR 02 Rahmen ist immer noch einer der schönsten von Rotwild. Leider fing meiner damals an, unter dem Lack zu gammeln. Nun hat der Dieb das Problem damit.


----------



## Maledivo (19. September 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @_Maledivo_
> 
> Ok, sorry wollte nicht klug********risch klingen..  ich habe es wirklich falsch verstanden. Wenn bei S2 Terrain alles an Federweg verbraucht ist, dann ist ja alles in Butter. Also Treppen runter oder Drops aus 50 cm Höhe hat mein C1 schon mitmachen müssen....    es hat es klaglos überstanden (bei Fahrergewicht ca. 85 Kg).


   @_Bolzer1711_,

ich bin heute wieder an derselben Strecke gefahren, diesmal bin ich recht flott runtergeballert inkl. Drops usw. - Es macht viel mehr Spaß!

An Stellen wo ich bisher immer gebremst habe, fahre/springe ich nun ungebremst über Hindernisse. Nun habe ich Federwege meistens bis zu 80% erreicht.

Bisher hatte ich zuviel Gedanken gemacht ob der Rahmen und LRS für solche Bereiche ausgelegt ist, Dank Dir, mache ich nun keine Gedanken mehr und habe noch mehr Spaß! 

Auf jeden Fall wird neue LRS mit mindestens 21 mm Maulweite an meinem C1 montiert. RQ ist wirklich genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (19. September 2013)

denis.sine schrieb:


> @_Maledivo_
> 
> Bevor du einen Haufen Geld für neue Teile ausgibst.
> Komm einfach mal zu uns in die schöne Nord-Eifel, dann Feilen wir an deiner Fahrtechnik.
> ...



Heute stellte ich fest dass alles nur Kopfsache ist . Es klappte heute ganz guuuut.

Wenn ich mal in die Eifel fahre, werde bei Dir dann melden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2013)

@Maledivo:

Ich glaube ja die Strecken zu kennen die du fährst?
Der ausgenutzte Federweg ist nicht zwingend vom Speed oder der Sprunghöhe abhängig.

Du kennst das Verbindungsstück innerhalb der Hasenbergrunde?
Oben beim Einfahren kommt eine tiefe Bodenwelle, dort verbrauche ich ca. 90% von meinem Federweg.
Auf dem restlichen Trail zum Puff runter wird das eher weniger.


----------



## Maledivo (19. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @_Maledivo_:
> 
> Ich denke dich hat der Marketinghype von breiten felgen erwischt.
> Um diese Strecken zu fahren ist das wirklich nicht notwendig.
> ...



Du hattest recht, dass für solche Strecken keine breite Felgen "ein Muss" ist, jedoch hilft es enorm wenn etwas feucht ist wie z.B. heute. An der Strecke TV-Turm bis Siechaustal habe ich weniger Luftdruck vermisst - die Reifen waren ein wenig zu hart (2,2 bar), es rutscht schon beim leichten bremsen. Mit weniger Luftdruck an meinem LRS bekomme dann noch mehr schwammiges Gefühl. Da wäre breiteres Felgen der bessere Option. Einen 2,1er reicht mir völlig. Mit ArchEX werde ich dann auch Tubeless fahren.

Wegen dem Fahrtechnik - das war nur eine Kopfsache - enge Spitzkehren muss ich noch ein wenig üben, ansonsten klappte alles prima. Wir sehen uns bestimmt bald .

Fährt Ihr in die Pfalz Enduromässig?


----------



## Maledivo (19. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @_Maledivo_:
> 
> Ich glaube ja die Strecken zu kennen die du fährst?
> Der ausgenutzte Federweg ist nicht zwingend vom Speed oder der Sprunghöhe abhängig.
> ...


 @_RockyRider66_,

auf der Strecke in der Nähe von der Schwerinhütte bis zur Oberer Heuweg - an der Stellen wo 40 cm Abstufung sind - da habe ich 80 % der Federweg genutzt.

Hindernisse zu überspringen - z.B. Richtung Kondertal kurz vor Abzweig zum Fischerpfad (Baumstamm) - nach dem Springen etwa 70% der Dämpfer (Hinten) - Vorne bleibt meistens zu 40% bis auf die Stelle vorhin (Schwerinhütte). Dann müsste ich für Dämpfer den SAG ein wenig erhöhen.

Ja da kenne ich das Verbindungsstück - da hat meine Gabel zu 80% der Federweg erreicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2013)

Bei der Witterung kannst du locker mit 1,8bar fahren.
Wichtiger im nassen finde ich eine recht langsame Zugstufe.

In der Pfalz fahren wir Trails die man auch mit dem Hollandrad bewältigen kann.
Es sind meist nicht so steile Wanderwege. Wird dir sicher gefallen.

Zu Beginn des Videos fährt dein Bike gerade vor mir:[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwgBu1YuB4s&html5=1"]Pfalz- Treffen- 2012/ Teil 2.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Maledivo (19. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bei der Witterung kannst du locker mit 1,8bar fahren.
> Wichtiger im nassen finde ich eine recht langsame Zugstufe.
> 
> In der Pfalz fahren wir Trails die man auch mit dem Hollandrad bewältigen kann.
> ...


 
Die Strecke die Du gezeigt hast, sowas fahre ich sehr gerne 

Davon gibt es in Koblenz nicht so viele. Sag mal, fährst Du mit Deiner Gruppe überwiegend Strecken Fischerpfad / TV-Turm / Puff / Kö-bacher? Oder gibt es noch einige versteckte Trails?

Wegen Pfalz, sag mir Bescheid, sobald DU weißt wann es stattfinden wird.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2013)

Nein, das sind eigentlich unsere Hometrails.

Wegen der Pfalz gebe ich hier Info wenn ich was weiß, derzeit habe ich einiges um die Ohren.


----------



## Maledivo (19. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bei der Witterung kannst du locker mit 1,8bar fahren.



Dann dreht Schlauch am HR ein wenig. Dann würde ich Ventilriss riskieren. 

Ich hole mir auf jeden Fall neue Felgen und fahre dan Tubeless, da fahre ich auch 1,8 bar.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2013)

Nimm den reifen mal runter und reinige ihn.
Danach mit Haarspray einsprühen und schnell montieren, das verklebt .

Tubeless fahre ich seit einigen Jahren mit den DT Felgenbändern. Klappt sorag mit Standardreifen problemlos.
Conti macht da ab und mal Schwierigkeiten mit dem dichtwerden.


----------



## Maledivo (19. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nein, das sind eigentlich unsere Hometrails.
> 
> Wegen der Pfalz gebe ich hier Info wenn ich was weiß, derzeit habe ich einiges um die Ohren.



Ich fahre am liebsten fifty-fifty, also Euer Hometrails plus längere Uphillfahrten wie z.B. Kondertal bis Remstecken über Kleinbornsbach oder Boppard nach Hünenfeld (die brauche ich zum Ausgleich für meinem Hirn ).

Alles klar wegen Pfalz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (19. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nimm den reifen mal runter und reinige ihn.
> Danach mit Haarspray einsprühen und schnell montieren, das verklebt .
> 
> Tubeless fahre ich seit einigen Jahren mit den DT Felgenbändern. Klappt sorag mit Standardreifen problemlos.
> Conti macht da ab und mal Schwierigkeiten mit dem dichtwerden.



Danke für Tipps! Dann klaue ich welche von meiner Frau


----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bei der Witterung kannst du locker mit 1,8bar fahren.
> Wichtiger im nassen finde ich eine recht langsame Zugstufe.
> 
> In der Pfalz fahren wir Trails die man auch mit dem Hollandrad bewältigen kann.
> ...



Hi RockyRider,
wieso denn im Nassen mit langsamer Zugstufe?
Kann das nicht ganz nachvollziehen, daich eher aus dem Autosport komme.
Da würden wir im Regen immer mit möglichst weichem Fahrwerk fahren.
Eventuell sogar den Stabi aushängen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Bolzer1711 (19. September 2013)

@Maledivo

Na dann, das freut mich und du hast völlig recht, es ist alles nur Kopfsache....   es ist aber auch immer eine Gradwanderung, irgendwann wird man mal übermütig und dann liegt man auf der Nase  . Denke, das ist hier im Forum fast schon jedem passiert, daher sind so Schoner nicht schlecht.....    und immer schön an die Schlüsselstellen rantasten  

Ja und nach einiger Zeit wirst du dann trotzdem nach mehr Federweg und einem flacheren Lenkwinkel schielen, um dann mit noch mehr Spaß den Berg runter zu fahren.....    so ist es bei mir passiert. 

Also ich habe DT Swiss Felgen mit 19,5 mm Maulweite, ich fahre meinen 2,35er mit knapp unter 2,0 Bar und schwammig fühlt sich das nicht an. 2,0 sollte bei deinem LRS doch auch noch möglich sein ohne dass sich etwas verschiebt...  Kannst du diesen RC18 nicht auch schon tubless fahren?

.... vielleicht sollte ich mir darüber auch mal Gedanken machen, die Syntace W35 mit 28,4 oder die DT Swiss XM 1501 mit 22,5   Sind doch deutlich breiter, aber eigentlich wollte ich mir im Winter eine 160mm Pike zulegen....


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2013)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hi RockyRider,
> wieso denn im Nassen mit langsamer Zugstufe?
> Kann das nicht ganz nachvollziehen, daich eher aus dem Autosport komme.
> Da würden wir im Regen immer mit möglichst weichem Fahrwerk fahren.
> ...



Weich ist sicher richtig.
Aber die Ausfederbewegung soll doch besser langsam sein um dem Reifen die "Spannungsspitzen" durch schnelles Ausfedern zu nehmen.
Natürlich nicht zu lahm, nur eine Spur langsamer als sonst.

Im Vergleich zu 4 Rädern soll das Fahrwerk ja nicht durch die Zugstufe hart werden.
(Stichwort Koni, aus der Zeit als die Dinger noch am Auto verstellt habe...)

Ist zum Glück am Bike ja einfach zu testen...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Weich ist sicher richtig.
> Aber die Ausfederbewegung soll doch besser langsam sein um dem Reifen die "Spannungsspitzen" durch schnelles Ausfedern zu nehmen.
> Natürlich nicht zu lahm, nur eine Spur langsamer als sonst.
> 
> ...



Ok, denke du meinst, dass dem walkenden Reifen mehr Zeit gegeben wird, sich selber dem Untergrund anzupassen.
Klingt logisch!
Ist natürlich etwas, dass ich am Auto nicht wünschen würde, da der Reifen nicht zu viel walken darf!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Maledivo (19. September 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Also ich habe DT Swiss Felgen mit 19,5 mm Maulweite, ich fahre meinen 2,35er mit knapp unter 2,0 Bar und schwammig fühlt sich das nicht an. 2,0 sollte bei deinem LRS doch auch noch möglich sein ohne dass sich etwas verschiebt...  Kannst du diesen RC18 nicht auch schon tubless fahren?



Ich werde mir mal erkundigen ob dies möglich ist. Werde aber trotzdem erst bei neuem Felgen tubeless fahren.



Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ... wollte ich mir im Winter eine 160mm Pike zulegen....



Einen E1? 

Tolles Bike, mir gefällt besonders den neuen E1 27,5er. Aber erst mal mit meinem Bike an Fahrtechnik arbeiten und das Verlangen auf mehr Federweg abwarten. Wollte ursprünglich einen R1 FS holen, da ich ziemlich Racemässig fahre - bei der Probefahrt sagt mir aber C1 FS mehr zu. Nun gefällt mir neues Fahrbereich (nicht mehr so racemässig - in letzter Zeit sagt mir Trails, schmale Wanderwege mehr zu).


----------



## Bolzer1711 (20. September 2013)

@Maledivo

Nein, ich werde mir kein E1 kaufen, das ist fÃ¼r meine FahrkÃ¼nste und fÃ¼r meinen Fahrstil (Tourenfahrer), wie soll man sagen, overdressed. Komme ja derzeit noch bei weitem nicht an die Grenzen meines X1....    

Eigentlich wollte ich nur die Gabel tauschen, meine 150mm Fox gegen eine 160mm Pike...   damit bekomme ich einen um ca. 1 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel. Damit lehne ich mich nur an das 2014er X1 (26ziger) an, Rotwild verbaut im neuen Modelljahr auch eine 160mm Gabel. Damit habe ich dann ein Enduro light, das entspricht derzeit meinem Fahrstil.

Aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich noch nicht weiss, ob ich noch viel in mein 26ziger investiere und den Markt abwarte. Wenn sich 27,5 und 29 durchsetzt und 26 ausstirbt, dann wird mein nÃ¤chstes Bike eine andere LaufradgrÃ¶Ãe haben. So eine Gabel und ein LRS kosten halt schon knapp 1.500 â¬, dafÃ¼r bekommt man einen neuen Rahmen.
Ich habe schon mit Rotwild gemailt, in das 26ziger X1 passen keine 27,5 LaufrÃ¤der.

Daher kam auch der Vorschlag, schau dich im Bikemarkt nach einer gebrauchten Talas 140/120 oder 150/120 um, dann kannst du bergab mehr Federweg generieren und die 120mm bergauf nutzen. Vorher aber ein Mail an Rotwild, ob dem etwas entgegensteht...


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. September 2013)

Wenn du die Fox gegen eine Pike tauschen möchtest, dann solltest du folgendes beachten:

1. Wie groß ist der Längenunterschied im kompletten Casting, also nicht nur 1cm Federweg rechnen

2. Von dem 1cm mehr Federweg verpuffen 30% im sag, es bleiben also nur ca. 7mm

3. Neben der Länge ist auch der Vorlauf verantortlich dafür ob das Bike laufruhiger wird.

4. Mag altmodisch klingen, aber die 7mm sind Kopfsache und ändern nicht viel am Bike.


Kurzes Beispiel.
Ich habe mein E1 mal kurz mit dem E1 von grosser getauscht.
Er fährt eine 170 Lyrik, ich eine 180er VAN.

Und beide waren der Meinung, das Bike des anderen wendiger sei...


----------



## Orakel (20. September 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @Maledivo
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich nur die Gabel tauschen, meine 150mm Fox gegen eine 160mm Pike...   damit bekomme ich einen um ca. 1 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel.



Dass man einen flacheren Lenkwinkel bekommt ist ein Trugschluss, der Vorlauf ändert sich, der Lenkwinkel bleibt gleich. 
Mit der Option ne Pike mit 160 mm fürs X2 habe ich auch geliebtäugelt, bringt mich aber nicht weiter, daher gibt es nen Cut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (20. September 2013)

....der Längenunterschied sind fast 2cm, soweit ich das im Internet recherchiert habe. Aber so ein "technisches Datenblatt" mit der korrekten Einbauhöhe habe ich bei RockShox leider noch nicht gefunden. Bei meiner Float habe ich es gemessen.....

Genau und dann den SAG abgerechnet sind es 1,7 cm Unterschied, das sollte etwas am Lenkwinkel verändern.

Über den Vorlauf habe ich noch nicht nachgedacht, besser ich war der Meinung, dass Gabeln mit 15mm Steckachsen dahingehend "genormt" sind.


----------



## abi_1984 (20. September 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> Dass man einen flacheren Lenkwinkel bekommt ist ein Trugschluss, der Vorlauf ändert sich, der Lenkwinkel bleibt gleich.
> Mit der Option ne Pike mit 160 mm fürs X2 habe ich auch geliebtäugelt, bringt mich aber nicht weiter, daher gibt es nen Cut.



Falscher geht es nicht 

Der Lenkwinkel ändert sich natürlich durch die größere Bauhöhe der Gabel. Wird flacher.  Und dadurch Nachlauf größer (bei gleichem Achsversatz).

(Klugscheissmodus aus)

Habe in meinem X1 seit  zwei Tagen ne X-Fusion Slant 160 drin statt ner 32er Talas 150.
Die Front ist signifikant höher geworden und der Winkel deutlich flacher. Ich werd mal messen, testen, fotografieren und berichten.


----------



## Vincy (20. September 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ....der Längenunterschied sind fast 2cm, soweit ich das im Internet recherchiert habe. Aber so ein "technisches Datenblatt" mit der korrekten Einbauhöhe habe ich bei RockShox leider noch nicht gefunden.


 
Hier hast das Datenblatt der Pike. 






Nimm lieber die Pike. Passt optisch (diffusion black) bestens zu deinem X1. Ist zudem leichter und preiswerter als eine Fox 34.


----------



## butmymemory (20. September 2013)

Was wiegt die neue Pike eigentlich? Wenn die Front dadurch deutlich schwerer wird und man dadurch an Zeit verliert das Bike nochmal schnell hochzureissen, ist insgesammt ja irgendwie auch nicht viel gewonnen, oder? (Mal son ganz technikferner gedanke


----------



## Vincy (20. September 2013)

Bei 26" ca 1800g bzw 1890g (mit Absenkung). Eine Fox 34 dagegen 2kg (Float) bzw 2070g (Talas 2014). Die Evolution noch deutlich mehr.
Bei dem deutlichen Gewichtsunterschied ist es schon ein Argument. Zumal das X1 auch kein Leichtgewicht ist.
Die Pike gibt es auch in glänzend schwarz, passt etwas besser zu dem alten Modell X1.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (20. September 2013)

Super, vielen Danke Vincy!!!!!!

...das müssten dann sogar ca. 25mm mehr an Einbauhöhe (abzüglich SAG) sein...   jetzt muss ich meine Fox Float 32 CTD noch einmal genau vermessen, auch den "offset"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (20. September 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich noch nicht weiss, ob ich noch viel in mein 26ziger investiere und den Markt abwarte. Wenn sich 27,5 und 29 durchsetzt und 26 ausstirbt, dann wird mein nächstes Bike eine andere Laufradgröße haben. So eine Gabel und ein LRS kosten halt schon knapp 1.500 , dafür bekommt man einen neuen Rahmen.
> Ich habe schon mit Rotwild gemailt, in das 26ziger X1 passen keine 27,5 Laufräder.
> 
> Daher kam auch der Vorschlag, schau dich im Bikemarkt nach einer gebrauchten Talas 140/120 oder 150/120 um, dann kannst du bergab mehr Federweg generieren und die 120mm bergauf nutzen. Vorher aber ein Mail an Rotwild, ob dem etwas entgegensteht...


 @Bolzer1711

Ich habe damals bewußt 26er gekauft, das Fahrrad sollte zu mir passen und nicht was die Industrie sich wünscht. Es werden immer Veränderungen geben, allerdings denke ich dass wegen der Ersatzteilversorgung die nächsten 3-5 Jahren gesichert ist, zumindest die Reifen, oder man muss Vorrat kaufen (vielleicht ab 2015). Bis dahin ist mein Bike schon viele Tausende Kilometer gefahren, da lohnt sich eine Neuanschaffung. Vielleicht gilt das für Dich auch. Du willst mit deinem Bike sicherlich noch einige Jahren fahren wollen, da lohnen die Investitionen meinersichts schon. Alternative wäre, Du verkaufst Dein Bike und holst direkt den 2014er X1 650B 

Wegen der Gabel, Danke für Tipps, ich werde damit beschäftigen wenn ich merke dass ich mehr Federweg brauche. Hoffe nicht dass es sehr bald wird


----------



## butmymemory (20. September 2013)

Naja, ist eben nochmal n ganz anderer Ansatz zum Frontthema. Bei mir sind es derzeit 1713g Federgabel (Dt Swiss EXM), 200g der Carbonlenker und wahrscheinlich auch nochmal Gewichtsersparnis dadurch, dass ich nur noch ne Formular R1 mit ner 180er Scheibe fahre (reicht bei 75 Kg inkl. Gepäck allemal, mir jedenfalls). Dieses gesparte halbe Kilo hat Bike und Biken auf jeden Fall sehr viel Geiler gemacht und das Fahrgefühl signifikant verändert.


----------



## Vincy (20. September 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Super, vielen Danke Vincy!!!!!!
> 
> ...das müssten dann sogar ca. 25mm mehr an Einbauhöhe (abzüglich SAG) sein... jetzt muss ich meine Fox Float 32 CTD noch einmal genau vermessen, auch den "offset"....


 
Mit der Fox 34 ist da kein großer Unterschied zu der Pike.
Bei der Fox 32 auch nur 11mm (mit 150mm).
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/2013_CD_user_specs.htm


----------



## Bolzer1711 (20. September 2013)

@Vincy

die Seite von Fox kenne ich...   hier ist der Unterschied aber rechnerisch (Fox (150mm Federweg) 521/Pike (160mm Federweg) 542) 21mm. Gemessen habe ich bei meiner 32er Fox 515mm Einbauhöhe, aber das messe ich nochmal ganz genau nach.

Rein von den technischen Daten würde sich die Einbauhöhe (minus SAG) um ca. 18mm erhöhen, denke dadurch wird mein Lenkwinkel mindestens 1 Grad flacher.


----------



## Orakel (20. September 2013)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Falscher geht es nicht
> 
> Der Lenkwinkel ändert sich natürlich durch die größere Bauhöhe der Gabel. Wird flacher.  Und dadurch Nachlauf größer (bei gleichem Achsversatz).


Aaha. Oke


----------



## RCC03-Biker (20. September 2013)

hier

http://bikegeo.muha.cc/

kann man gut überprüfen, wie sich die Geometrie verändert, wenn man eine andere Federgabel einbaut


----------



## ullertom (20. September 2013)

Das E1 650b ist schon mein Favorit, besonders der RAW Rahmen gefällt mir Super!
In Größe M hat es ein 575mm OR, bei L ein 600mm OR
Ich, 1,82 mit SL von ca. 90cm fühle mich - bei der Testfahrt beim M - sehr wohl auf dem Bike, jedoch stellt sich die Frage ob das L nicht besser wäre, möchte nicht zu klein kaufen,
Fahre gerne Touren und lasse es bergab schon mal krachen aber zu überdimensioniert ist es definitiv für meinen Fahrstil,

Eine Alternative wäre das 2014 X1 in 27,5  welches auch mit RAW Rahmen rauskommt

Ein RAW Rahmen muss es definitiv werden

Zu was würdet ihr mir raten bzw. welche Größe empfehlen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. September 2013)

182cm ist wohl an der Grenze zwischen M und L.
Allerdings ist nicht die Oberrohrlänge ausschlaggebend, ich würde auf Reach & Stack achten.
Ich glaube da musst du Probe fahren.

Ob E1 und X1 kann man aus der Ferne eher schwer raten.
Das E1 ist bisher ein Enduro in Richtung Freeride gewesen.
Bergab muss man bei schnellen Richtungswechsel schon Körpereinsatz zeigen wenn man schnell sein will.
Beim X1 geht das einfacher, dafür bleibt das E1 bei hohem Tempo deutlich ruhiger.

Ich habe damit vor 4 Wochen einen AX mit meinem E1 gefahren, das geht alles damit.
Natürlich ist es etwas langsamer bergauf als ein X1, aber keine Gummikuh.

Fahr Probe und entscheide anhand von deinen Vorlieben und Hometrails.


----------



## ullertom (20. September 2013)

Danke für deine Einschätzung! Aber probefahren in dem Ausmaß beim freundlichen geht schlecht, im Laden halt ein wenig hin und her, das war es dann schon.

Mein Ellsworth Moment ist/war auch mehr Enduro welches ich als Light Allmountain mit 150mm FW und knapp 12kg an der Waage umgebaut habe.

Bin halt mehr auf Touren unterwegs zb Bayerischer Wald - mit Bike rauf auf Geiskopf und nicht mit dem Sessel - und runter die leichteren Strecken oder halt die gemischte Hausrunde!

Lt Homepage von Rotwild nehmen sich die Geodaten nicht viel im Vergleich E1 und X1


----------



## grosser (20. September 2013)

ullertom schrieb:


> Lt Homepage von Rotwild nehmen sich die Geodaten nicht viel im Vergleich E1 und X1



Aber im Fahrverhalten, ich fahre beide!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (20. September 2013)

Also ich fahre mit 180cm die Rahmengröße L, Vorbaulänge 70mm, der wird aber nochmal kürzer. Bin eher der Tourenfahrer, der aber auch gerne bergab fährt.....      und wo ich runter fahre, will ich auch selbst hoch kommen.


----------



## grosser (20. September 2013)

Hier ein kleines Video von der Aletsch-Arena, wo sich mein E1 sehr wohlfühlte!


----------



## Maledivo (20. September 2013)

Cool .


----------



## Maledivo (21. September 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Deswegen möchte ich ArchEX holen, der hat Innenbreite von 21 mm.
> 
> RC18 hat sogar nur 18 mm Maulbreite!!!



Sorry, hatte mich vertan, soeben habe ich gesehen, dass es sogar nur 17 mm Breit ist. Man kann auf diese Felgen tubeless umrüsten mit Kit.

Heute habe ich probiert, LRS auf 2,0 bar zu senken - auf Asphalt in Kurven eiert ein wenig, aber dafür im Gelände ganz prima. Werde so lassen bis ich diese LRS durch Hope ArchEX ersetze.

 @_RockyRider66_: Heute war ich wieder im Stadtwald unsicher machen - vom TV-Turm bis zum "unterer Hasenbergrunde" - mit 2,0 bar klappte viel besser, gesamte Federweg (vorne und hinten) zu 90% erreicht bei 25% SAG. Hoffe es bleibt weiter so und nicht dass ich mehr Federweg brauche, sonst muss ein X1 her. Heute könnte ich dort ein wenig beobachten, es waren fast nur Endurofahrer unterwegs, bin wohl der einziger XC-Biker, wahrscheinlich falsches Bike für diese Strecke 
 @_Bolzer1711_: Du fährst auch sehr viel Uphill, daher eine Frage an Dich, hast Du manchmal Schmerzen am Po, wenn Du längere Uphill-Fahrten bzw. mehrere Uphill-Fahrten hintereinander gefahren bist? Wenn ich Tourmix mache, also Uphill + Trails + Downhill habe ich keine Beschwerden am Po. Merkwürdig, oder? Anfangs hatte ich Fizik Tundra 2 und der war zu schmal, hat schon direkt nach 5 km Schmerzen am Po bereitet - danach habe ich den breiteren Sattel genommen - Fizik Gobi XM - 1000 mal besser jedoch nicht der ganz richtiger Sattel für mein Allerwerteste. Jetzt habe ich Fizik Aliante XM drauf - bin wohl angekommen bei diesem Sattel, nur bei lange Uphillfahrten bereitet er mir Probleme. Hast Du Tipps?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. September 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> ............. @_RockyRider66_: Heute war ich wieder im Stadtwald unsicher machen - vom TV-Turm bis zum "unterer Hasenbergrunde" - mit 2,0 bar klappte viel besser, gesamte Federweg (vorne und hinten) zu 90% erreicht bei 25% SAG. Hoffe es bleibt weiter so und nicht dass ich mehr Federweg brauche, sonst muss ein X1 her. Heute könnte ich dort ein wenig beobachten, es waren fast nur Endurofahrer unterwegs, bin wohl der einziger XC-Biker, wahrscheinlich falsches Bike für diese Strecke
> ...



Das hat nix mit dem Bike zu tun, keine Angst.
War übrigens auch unterwegs, sogar mal mit einer GoPro...


----------



## Maledivo (21. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> War übrigens auch unterwegs, sogar mal mit einer GoPro...



Cool. Stellst Du das Video online? Heute war recht viel los im Stadtwald.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (21. September 2013)

@Maledivo

Lasse dich nicht täuschen, es gibt auch noch sehr viele Hardtails und XC-Fahrer......   jedenfalls bei uns im Odenwald. Was ich jedoch feststelle, die 29ziger nehmen deutlich zu.

Die Sättel, die du nennst, habe ich auch schon alle ausprobiert, und letztendlich bin ich beim 611er SQ-Lab hängen geblieben. Damit habe ich fast keine Probleme und wenn ich weiß, dass meine Tour >3 Stunden wird, dann nehme ich als Preventionsmaßnahme noch Assos-Creame...   damit geht es dann bis >100 km.


----------



## abi_1984 (22. September 2013)

Kurzer Zwischenbericht zum Thema Umbau X1 von Talas 32/150 auf 160mm Gabel (in meinem Fall X-Fusion Slant):

Obwohl ich beim Umbau 1cm Spacer weggenommen habe ist die  Front mit der Slant noch höher als vorher. Längen und Winkel vermessen hatte ich aber noch keinen Nerv.
Am Freitag habe ich erste Probefahrt gemacht und die meiste Zeit mit Gabelsetup verbracht. Ich habe nämlich den von X-Fusion empfohlenen für mein Fahrergewicht empfohlenen Luftdruck von 65psi nach und nach auf 45psi abgesenkt und wiege daher quasi nur noch 54kg 
Vorher hatte insbesondere bergauf kaum Sag. Hatte erst die Druckanzeige meiner Dämpferpumpe im Verdacht, defekt zu sein. Meine Zweitpumpe hat aber zuhause das Gleiche angezeigt.

Vom Kletterverhalten stört die zusätzliche Bauhöhe das X1 nicht. Eine Absenkfunktion brauch ich definitiv nicht.

Flacheren Lenkwinkel habe ich (bezüglich Wendigkeit) kaum gespürt, wohl aber die leicht veränderte Sitzposition / flacherer Sitzwinkel. Daraufhin Sattel nach vorne und ein bißchen höher. Damit ist wieder gut.

Gestern ausführliche Testfahrt auf meinem Hometrail mit Fokus auf bergab. War ein richtiger Spaß. Klarer Unterschied zur 32er Fox. Slant liegt deutlich satter, ist steifer und bietet trotz Mininmal-Luftdruck für mich genug Reserven.  Erstaunlich war wie geschmeidig die Gabel trotz der wenigen Luft auch wieder rauskommt. Rauscht auch nicht durch den mittleren Federweg. Passt vom Charakter irgendwie auch gut zu meinem X-Fusion Dämpfer (mit dem ich übrigens deutlich besser klar komme als mit dem Original Fox). Das ist aber wie immer eine Sache der individuellen Wahrnehmung. Ob das sichere Abfahrtsgefühl vom flacheren Winkel oder von der Gabel an sich kommt, spüre ich nicht.

Generell war ich etwas skeptisch, weil die "billige" Slant ja in nem aktuellen Test gegen Pike und 34er Fox eher schlecht wegkommt. 
So wie die Sache für mich aussieht, habe ich aber ne "gute" Gabel erwischt und lass sie drin 

Außerdem hatte ich jetzt bei meinem 1x10 Antrieb seit ich das Race Face Kettenblatt narrow-wide montiert habe auch ohne Kettenführung noch keinen einzigen Abwurf. Hatte die E13 KeFü immer noch "für Notfälle" im Rucksack, aber jetzt darf sie zuhause bleiben.

Bilder (allerdings keine guten) meiner drei letzen X1 Evolutionsstufen in meinem Album.


----------



## Orakel (22. September 2013)

@Maledivo
Kann dir den Sqlab 611 empfehlen, meine Fr. fährt ihn seit 2 Monaten auch und hat seitdem keine Beschwerden mehr am Popes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (22. September 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Lasse dich nicht täuschen, es gibt auch noch sehr viele Hardtails und XC-Fahrer......   jedenfalls bei uns im Odenwald. Was ich jedoch feststelle, die 29ziger nehmen deutlich zu.



Ich meinte die Strecke "Rockyrider66 Hometrails". Ansonsten gibt es auch bei uns sehr viele XC Fahrer und Hardtails im Stadtwald. 29" Hardtails nehmen auch immer mehr zu, besonders die Canyon-Modelle, die sind auch hier heimisch 



Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Die Sättel, die du nennst, habe ich auch schon alle ausprobiert, und letztendlich bin ich beim 611er SQ-Lab hängen geblieben. Damit habe ich fast keine Probleme und wenn ich weiß, dass meine Tour >3 Stunden wird, dann nehme ich als Preventionsmaßnahme noch Assos-Creame...   damit geht es dann bis >100 km.



Meine Schwägerin hat dieses Sattel und hat mir auch empfohlen. Ich sollte es mal testen. Optisch gefällt mir Ergon Sattel besser, da farblich zu meinem Bike passt (weiß), aber wichtigste ist dass mein Allerwerteste wohl fühlt


----------



## Maledivo (22. September 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> @_Maledivo_
> Kann dir den Sqlab 611 empfehlen, meine Fr. fährt ihn seit 2 Monaten auch und hat seitdem keine Beschwerden mehr am Popes.



Danke, werde mal testen. Schade nur dass es nicht in weiß gibt. Rot-weiß gefällt mir nicht so. Dann nehme ich halt schwarz.


----------



## TOM4 (22. September 2013)

Wiedermal ein paar bilder - von heute - leider nur handypics

Und nächste woche wird auf 2 x 10 umgerüstet 


Gruß Tom


----------



## Kiefer (22. September 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Danke, werde mal testen. Schade nur dass es nicht in weiß gibt. Rot-weiß gefällt mir nicht so. Dann nehme ich halt schwarz.



http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/32676{1}1550145?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]


----------



## Maledivo (22. September 2013)

Kiefer schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/32676{1}1550145?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]



Danke, dies habe ich schon gesehen. Werde vor Ort mal austesten.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (23. September 2013)

@Maledivo

Musst aber beim 611er auf die richtige Breite achten, ansonsten ist der auch unbequem....    gibt es in 13, 14 und 15 cm....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2013)

*Besteht Interesse an einem Pfalztreffen am kommenden Wochenende?*

Details kann ich noch bekannt geben, ist aber nix anderes als im letzten Jahr.
Startzentrum wieder Weyher in der Pfalz, Zimmer sucht jeder selbst.
Touren wohl am Samstag und Sonntag.
Ob am Freitag noch was geht kann ich nicht versprechen.

Ernsthafte Interessenten bitte in der Liste unten anfügen:

1. RedPulli
2. RockyRider66


----------



## Maledivo (23. September 2013)

Mist kann gerade an diesem WE nicht 

Nächsten Mal!

Viel Freude!


----------



## mystical_meo (23. September 2013)

Ich würde auch nur zu gerne mit mischen, aber bin Beruflich eingespannt 

Gruß
Franco


----------



## Orakel (23. September 2013)

bin erst aus dem Urlaub zurück, schon wieder wech geht nicht.


----------



## keller79 (23. September 2013)

Nauders steht auf dem Plan für nächstes WE...


----------



## heizer1980 (23. September 2013)

Schaffe ich leider auch nicht. Habe bereits für eine andere Tour an diesem Wochenende zugesagt.


----------



## noie95 (24. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *Besteht Interesse an einem Pfalztreffen am kommenden Wochenende?*
> 
> Details kann ich noch bekannt geben, ist aber nix anderes als im letzten Jahr.
> Startzentrum wieder Weyher in der Pfalz, Zimmer sucht jeder selbst.
> ...



hallo, ich würde auch kommen, das wetter am samstag soll toll werden. für sonntag muß ich nur ein zimmer suchen...
also fall ihr geht, wäre ich dabei


----------



## Vincy (24. September 2013)

*Richie Schley mit dem R.X1 in Laguna, California *





http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Richie-Schley-in-Laguna-California-ixs-Trail-RS-helmet-video-2013.html


----------



## ullertom (24. September 2013)

geiles Video!!!

da ich mir immer noch unschlüssig bin E1 650b 2013 oder X1 27,5 2014 je in RAW habe ich mal die Geo Daten mit dem Liteville301 verglichen (da dies ja der Top Allrounder sein soll)
diese sind "fast" identisch bis auf ein paar kleine Abweichungen - ist klar!
auch das X1 ist "fast" identisch

wäre ein Lenkwinkel mit ca. 70° besser oder auf welche Geo Daten sollte man schauen um einen Top Allrounder zu haben

ewig das Bike zu wechseln ist schön aber macht auch wenig Sinn!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. September 2013)

Der vorgeschlagene Zeitpunkt für unser "Pfalz- Herbst-Treffen- 2013" kommt den meisten Bikern ungelegen.
Macht nix, wir versuchen es noch Mal.
Ride fine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (26. September 2013)

Falls jemand Intresse hat.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/239849-dt-swiss-x1600-spline-26


----------



## TOM4 (28. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Bei mir steht in nächster zeit ein dämpferservice an (wollt ich schon machen, allerdings war das wetter sooo super...)

Jetzt meine frage - lohnt sich gleich ein upgrade auf einen kashima oder soll ich meinen "normalen" rp2 zu tf-tuning schicken und gut ist?

Ist kashima ein performance gewinn? Kann ich meinen rp2 auch auf kashima niveau "tunen"?

Wenn ja auf kashima upgrade - welche einbaulänge brauch ich denn eigentlich für ein x1 2012?

Danke Tom


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. September 2013)

Maß 200/51mm

Auf jeden Fall TF!
Dort kannst du auch auf Kasima upgraden lassen, ist aber nich sooo wichtig.
Das Tuning macht aber vieeelll mehr aus.


----------



## TOM4 (28. September 2013)

Ok - also service + "push" - so wirds gemacht

Danke


----------



## ScottRog69 (30. September 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Hier ein kleines Video von der Aletsch-Arena, wo sich mein E1 sehr wohlfühlte!




Sehr schönes Video... 
technisch sehr anspruchsvoll oder? Fuhr bei euch wer mit Clickies??


----------



## grosser (30. September 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Video...
> technisch sehr anspruchsvoll oder? Fuhr bei euch wer mit Clickies??



jeep, war sehr anspruchsvoll, aber bisher das Beste was ich gefahren und gesehen habe.
ca. die Hälfte fuhr mit Clickies, ohne jetzt eine Diskussion zu entfachen, ich fahre selbst nur Clickies!


----------



## Orakel (1. Oktober 2013)

für Rotwild Liebhaber
www.amazon.de/gp/product/3462045482...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=414369747&pf_rd_i=186606


----------



## morei (1. Oktober 2013)

Hatten wir das schon?

http://www.rotwild.de/en/media-service/videos/item/294-the-trinity


----------



## morei (1. Oktober 2013)

Was wiegt eigentlich das neue E1?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube-52 (1. Oktober 2013)

cube-52 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Ritter,
> Dank "Kiefer" bin ich nun hier gelandet. Ich habe mir diese Woche einen Rahmen C1FS, 26 Zoll gekauft. Mein Wunsch ist, dass ich den auch aufbaue. Damit werde ich nächste Woche beginnen. Mein Name stammt noch aus der zeit, da ich mit meinem 2. Mountainbike von Cube mich hier angemeldet habe.
> Ich werde nun mein derzeitiges bike abbauen und mein neues bike aufbauen. Mein Ziel ist es, auch mit dem C1 an die 11,5kg zu kommen. Nachdem ich meine Komponenten mit den Originalteilen verglichen habe, müsste es knapp gelingen.
> Ich versuche nun, mein erstes Bild vom Rahmen hier anzuheften.
> ...



So, nun sind schon einige Wochen vergangen und ich bin noch nicht ganz fertig. Es gab kleinere Probleme mit meinen Teilen von Centurion. Ich hatte mir das einfacher vorgestellt.

Und nun brauche ich Eure Hilfe. Ich habe an meinen bisherigen Bikes einmal eine Magura Marta und einmal eine Avid Ultimate. Beide sind mit IS 2000 und 180er Bremsscheibe. Mein Rotwild hat aber Postmount. Alle meine mir bekannten Werkstätten und Händler (Keiner mit Rotwild) können mir nicht weiter helfen. 

Ich brauche einen Adapter. Bisher habe ich schon einige in den Werkstätten getestet - aber keiner passte.

Wer kann mir helfen?????

Grüße


----------



## Vette08 (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann Dir nicht direkt helfen, aber bei Bike-Components kann man ganz gut suchen ...

Alternativ wird Dich z.B. eine Shimano XT ganz gut aufm Trail verzögern


----------



## at021971 (1. Oktober 2013)

Einen solchen Adapter für die Hinterradbremse gibt es für die Marta wohl nicht: http://www.support-german.magura.com/index.php?showtopic=6129&view=findpost&p=25865

Für die Montage einer IS2000 Bremse an einer PM Gabel gibt es hingegen von Magura den Adapter Nr. 3 (PM6" auf IS für 180mm Disc).

Was Dir aber bleibt, ist eine PM Bremszange einzeln zu kaufen, die geht auch mit den alten Hebeln. Ich selber habe eine Marta SL IS2000 Bremszange von 2003 mit Bremsgriffen der 2009er Marta SL kombiniert. Funktioniert ohne Probleme. Aber diesen noch zu finden ist nicht einfach. Einzig eine für die Marta FR habe ich für 94 EUR bei http://www.bike-components.de gesehen. Recht teuer und noch dazu in grün. Eventuell findet sich ja was bei eBay oder hier im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Kiefer (3. Oktober 2013)

Nicht schlecht..

http://www.bikezona.tv/index.php?idpelicula=2878


----------



## heizer1980 (5. Oktober 2013)

Letze Woche im Aachener Bikepark


----------



## TOM4 (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo ritter,

Frage und zwar welche gabel würdet ihr max. ins x1 (2012) einbauen? Eine 160er ist ja lt. Rotwild ok, aber würdet ihr auch noch eine 170er einbauen? 

Irgendwie möcht ich nämlich für manche ausflüge ein etwas dickeres bike, aber nur für 2-3 x im jahr ein bike mit mehr fw? Ich weiss nicht - bin zwar momentan am schauen obs was gibt (uphilltauglicher freereider/superenduro), aber wenn ich das x1 auch mit einer dickeren gabel fahren kann, dann sollte es vorerst auch gehen.

.???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Oktober 2013)

nimm eine 160er die funktioniert, sprich der Federweg hat Qualität statt Quantität


----------



## Vette08 (6. Oktober 2013)

@ Tom: Ich habe mir Anfang des Jahres von Mountainbikes.net aus Dresden eine Lyrik Solo Air (damals mangels Alternativen an Coil-Gabeln) auf Coil mit U-Turn umbauen lassen. 

Somit habe ich jetzt maximal 160 mm FW und kann dank Einstellknopf ohne Änderung der Federvorspannung den FW einstellen. 

Vielleicht ist das eine Alternative?! Die Coil-Variante gibt es 2014 wieder (meine ich zumindest). Die hat aber dann 170 mm Federweg. Frag doch mal dort an, ob man auch U-Turn umbauen kann ...


----------



## TOM4 (6. Oktober 2013)

Vette08 schrieb:


> @ Tom: Ich habe mir Anfang des Jahres von Mountainbikes.net aus Dresden eine Lyrik Solo Air (damals mangels Alternativen an Coil-Gabeln) auf Coil mit U-Turn umbauen lassen.
> 
> Somit habe ich jetzt maximal 160 mm FW und kann dank Einstellknopf ohne Änderung der Federvorspannung den FW einstellen.
> 
> Vielleicht ist das eine Alternative?! Die Coil-Variante gibt es 2014 wieder (meine ich zumindest). Die hat aber dann 170 mm Federweg. Frag doch mal dort an, ob man auch U-Turn umbauen kann ...



Danke für den tipp! 
Werd ich mir überlegen


----------



## keller79 (7. Oktober 2013)

Mein X1 hat eine 160er Lyrik, finde ich top, passt alles bestens.Klettert gut, LEnkwinkelist nicht zu flach, ich finde es perfekt.

Nutze das 2 Step nur auf langen Alpenanstiegen.


----------



## trailinger (9. Oktober 2013)

Liebe Schwafelrunde, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem RS Monarch plus im E1? Vor allem, welches Volumen und welcher Tune der Richtige ist? Danke und Cheers


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Oktober 2013)

trailinger schrieb:


> Liebe Schwafelrunde, ...........



Ob bei der Anrede eine vernünftige Antwort kommt?


----------



## butmymemory (10. Oktober 2013)

keller79 schrieb:


> Mein X1 hat eine 160er Lyrik, finde ich top, passt alles bestens.Klettert gut, LEnkwinkelist nicht zu flach, ich finde es perfekt.
> 
> Nutze das 2 Step nur auf langen Alpenanstiegen.



Moin Keller,

mich würde interessieren, wie das aussieht. Kannst du ein Bild hochladen?

Viele Grüße,
tomas


----------



## keller79 (10. Oktober 2013)

butmymemory schrieb:


> Moin Keller,
> 
> mich würde interessieren, wie das aussieht. Kannst du ein Bild hochladen?
> 
> ...



Mache ich die Tage, leider keines zur Hand


----------



## grosser (10. Oktober 2013)

butmymemory schrieb:


> Moin Keller,
> 
> mich würde interessieren, wie das aussieht. Kannst du ein Bild hochladen?
> 
> ...



Hier ein X1 mit 160mm 36er Fox







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Oktober 2013)

Passt ins 2011er E1:





Zugstufe ist etwas fumelig zu erreichen:





Und eingefedert endlich Mal ein Ausgleichsbehälter der nicht ans Unterrohr stößt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (11. Oktober 2013)

@RockyRider66:
Sieht fett aus 
Braucht man da einen bestimmten Tune oder sind die alle gleich (hab dazu nämlich keine Angaben gefunden)?
Und was kann man an der Performance vom E1-Dämpfer eigentlich noch verbessern


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Oktober 2013)

Beim Float X1 soll es 3 verschiedene Druckstufentunes geben.
Der hier hat M, wie beim E1 ohnehin schon verbaut.
(Nachrüstdämpfer haben i. d. bei Fox immer das mittlere Tune)
Zugstufen seien beim Float X alle gleich.

Gefahren bin den Dämpfer nicht, war geliehen.

So im Stand hat er sich vielversprechend angefühlt.
Ob der Hinterbau dann mehr kann weiß ich nicht wirklich.

Testfahrt hätte ich nur zu gerne.....


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (11. Oktober 2013)

Würde gut zu deiner Gabel passen, aber der aufgerufene Preis ist etwas hart.

Fährst du neue Reifen (Maxxis)?


----------



## ScottRog69 (11. Oktober 2013)

Sieht nice aus, feines teil!
Nur etwas expensive und wo passt da noch meine 2 Ltr. Bottle hinein?? )


----------



## oneeasy (11. Oktober 2013)

so habe mal die Onza's drauf gemacht...... also ich bin ein Fan von Skinwall ich weiß auch nicht, aber mir gefallen solche Reifen  und wenn ich mal ein Geld*******r bekomme werden es die Dugast Reifen.
 aber gut ist halt Geschmacksache.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (15. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen aus dem Sauerland,
kann ich am X1 das Hauptschwingenlager ohne Schwingenlagerwerkzeug wechseln? Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich evtl. so ein Werkzeug günstig(er als bei Rotwild) bekomme? Geht selberbauen? DANKE!


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2013)

Der Rahmen ist an der Achsaufnahme so gearbeitet, dass du den Hinterbau rausziehen kannst wenn die Achse draußen ist.
Links ist das Lager dann auf der Innenseite mit einem Segerring gesichert, rechts musst du auspressen (besser nicht kloppen).
Wenn die neuen lager wieder drin sind kannst du den Hinterbau wieder reinschieben.
Da sich an der Hinterbaubreite nix ändern dürfte, brauchst du also das Spezialwerkzeug nicht.


----------



## Orakel (15. Oktober 2013)

Wenn er aber ein "älteres" X1 hat, dann braucht er das Spezialwerkzeug um den Konterring zulösen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> Wenn er aber ein "älteres" X1 hat, dann braucht er das Spezialwerkzeug um den Konterring zulösen.



Sicher?
ich glaube aber am 2010er X1 geht das auch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerlandradler (15. Oktober 2013)

ist ein X1 von 2012 Seriennummer X1FS6C12XL002


----------



## Sauerlandradler (15. Oktober 2013)




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2013)

mach mal ein Foto von hinten in die Schwingenaufnahme rein.
Ist wohl ein 2012er Modell


----------



## TOM4 (15. Oktober 2013)

Versuchs doch mit einer sprengringzange?!

http://devo-baumarkt.shopgate.com/webapp/shop_get_item_images/11003748/0#PhotoSwipe1381822989842


----------



## abi_1984 (15. Oktober 2013)

Oder sowas

und einen Hakenschlüssel


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2013)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Oder sowas
> 
> und einen Hakenschlüssel



Die Sprengringzange braucht er doch auf jeden fall.
Das andere Werkzeug glaube ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (15. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Sprengringzange braucht er doch auf jeden fall.
> Das andere Werkzeug glaube ich nicht.



Die Sprengringzangen die ich habe, haben viel zu dünne Stifte.
So einigermaßen sollten die Stifte schon zum Lochdurchmeser passen. Als Billiglösung kann man sich aber auch aus ner Speiche was biegen ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2013)

Du brauchst die Sprengringzange doch nur für den Sprengring auf der Innenseite.
Den Kram auf dem Foto kann man zu 99% zu lassen.

Wozu willst du die Kontermutter lösen?


----------



## trailinger (15. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ob bei der Anrede eine vernünftige Antwort kommt?


Sorry, war nicht respektlos gemeint...


----------



## trailinger (15. Oktober 2013)

Dann will ich es nochmal höflicher versuchen:
Liebe Ritter, hat von Euch jemand Erfahrungen mit dem RS Monarch+ Piggyback im E1?

Vor allem, welches Volumen und welcher Tune der Richtige ist; passt der der meist angeboten wird: large Volume, mid Tune?

Wäre wirklich super, wenn mir jemand dazu was sagen könnte (und mein allzu salopper Einstieg verziehen wird...)

T


----------



## abi_1984 (15. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du brauchst die Sprengringzange doch nur für den Sprengring auf der Innenseite.
> Den Kram auf dem Foto kann man zu 99% zu lassen.
> 
> Wozu willst du die Kontermutter lösen?



Ich wollte mich eigentlich nur zur Frage nach der Alternative zum Rotwild Schwingenlagerwerkzeug äußern. Bis zum Innenleben war ich gedanklich noch nicht vorgedrungen ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2013)

trailinger schrieb:


> Dann will ich es nochmal höflicher versuchen:
> Liebe Ritter, hat von Euch jemand Erfahrungen mit dem RS Monarch+ Piggyback im E1?
> 
> Vor allem, welches Volumen und welcher Tune der Richtige ist; passt der der meist angeboten wird: large Volume, mid Tune?
> ...



Bei Fox fährt man mit M/M/225psi/XXV
Bei 2011er Modellen kann es mit dem AGB eng werden, muss du ausprobieren.
Alle Modelle danach sollten genug Platz bieten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2013)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich eigentlich nur zur Frage nach der Alternative zum Rotwild Schwingenlagerwerkzeug äußern. Bis zum Innenleben war ich gedanklich noch nicht vorgedrungen ;-)



Ach so, dachte du willst Lager tauschen oder Hinterbau ausbauen.

Wenn du das Speil einstellen möchtest, dann versich es doch mit den alten Tretlagerschlüsseln für den Konterring.
Den Innenring könnte man mit einem Zirkelschlüssel halten.


----------



## Orakel (15. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Sicher?
> ich glaube aber am 2010er X1 geht das auch so?



Was ist schon sicher
An meinem RFC04 damals musste ich den Ring runter schrauben, aber vll.war ich da noch nicht soweit


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2013)

das mag sein orakel, aber am x1 ist eine aussparung am rahmen damit die hülsen sich rausziehen lassen


----------



## Orakel (15. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> das mag sein orakel, aber am x1 ist eine aussparung am rahmen damit die hülsen sich rausziehen lassen



Schon wieder etwas dazugelernt
Kann ich demnächst selber überprüfen ob das so ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailinger (15. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bei Fox fährt man mit M/M/225psi/XXV
> Bei 2011er Modellen kann es mit dem AGB eng werden, muss du ausprobieren.
> Alle Modelle danach sollten genug Platz bieten.


dankeschön, und beim rock shox monarch+? der float x ist preislich halt mal ne krasse nummer...


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2013)

ich fahre keine RS, kann also leider nix dazu sagen.


----------



## trailinger (15. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ich fahre keine RS, kann also leider nix dazu sagen.


hm, schade - also nicht, dass du kein rs fährst, fox taugts ja, ohne frage, ganz klar. dann trotzdem danke!


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2013)

trailinger schrieb:


> hm, schade - also nicht, dass du kein rs fährst, fox taugts ja, ohne frage, ganz klar. dann trotzdem danke!



Ich denke da musst du selbst testen.

An deiner Stelle würde ich den RP zu Push schicken, danach willst und brauchst du keinen schwereren Dämpfer mehr, versprochen.


----------



## morei (15. Oktober 2013)

morei schrieb:


> Was wiegt eigentlich das neue E1?



Hab Antwort von Rotwild bekommen, das E1 Evo Messerad in Größe M liegt bei ca 14,4 kg


----------



## PhilMTB (15. Oktober 2013)

So, hier mal mein X1!


----------



## trailinger (15. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich denke da musst du selbst testen.
> 
> An deiner Stelle würde ich den RP zu Push schicken, danach willst und brauchst du keinen schwereren Dämpfer mehr, versprochen.



mal schaun, ob ichs teste, kann das dann ja mal hier reinstellen. danke erstmal! t


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2013)

du meinst Push testen?
Oder den RS?


----------



## AMITS (15. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Passt ins 2011er E1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist das ein 2011er?! Das wäre ja gigantisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailinger (15. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> du meinst Push testen?
> Oder den RS?


an sich neige ich eher zum rs. wegen push werd ich aber mal recherchieren, bis jetzt hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch keine rechte vorstellung davon, wie das den float ctd ändert.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Oktober 2013)

dein float wird komplett ausgeräumt, die Innereien kommen in einer Tüte zurück.
Drin ist dann ein klassischer Shimstack (also kein BoostValve mehr)
- ein selbst gefertigter Kolben (für größeren Ölfluß bei schnellen Schlägen
- Shimstack auf dich, dein Bike und deinen fahstil abgestimmt
- 2,5er Öl Öl welches sehr temperaturunemfindlich ist (dauerhafte Dämpfung)
- ggf. auch ein Anschlagpuffer in der Luftkammer
- neue Lager und Achsen

Einen gepsuhten Float kannst du nicht mit einem RS vergleichen.
Degegen sieht jeder Standarddämpfer alt aus.

Und beim Fahren dauert es nicht lange bis zum "Aha- Effekt".


----------



## Orakel (16. Oktober 2013)

PhilMTB schrieb:


> So, hier mal mein X1!



Schön
Gewicht?


----------



## trailinger (16. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> dein float wird komplett ausgeräumt, die Innereien kommen in einer Tüte zurück.
> Drin ist dann ein klassischer Shimstack (also kein BoostValve mehr)
> - ein selbst gefertigter Kolben (für größeren Ölfluß bei schnellen Schlägen
> - Shimstack auf dich, dein Bike und deinen fahstil abgestimmt
> ...


blöd scheint nur zu sein, dass tf das für den einfachen ctd ohne bv adjust nicht anbietet - und genau so einen hab ich. aber eventuell ist die option: gebrauchter rp23, service und push bei tftuning und für den preis vom rs monarch+ wär da sogar noch kashima blingbling drin...danke nochmal rr66, war sehr erhellend


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Oktober 2013)

Ruf einfach mal dort an.
Ich glaube es spielt keine Rolle ob RP oder CDT oder sonst was.
Innereien kommen raus, Versteller bleiben.


----------



## PhilMTB (16. Oktober 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> Schön
> Gewicht?



Etwa 14 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. Oktober 2013)

AMITS schrieb:


> Ist das ein 2011er?! Das wäre ja gigantisch!



Ja ist ein 2011er, aber was ist daran gigantisch? Wohl nur der Preis (und die Optik) dieses Dämpfers


----------



## Vincy (16. Oktober 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ja ist ein 2011er, aber was ist daran gigantisch? Wohl nur der Preis (und die Optik) dieses Dämpfers


 

Er meinte es da bestimmt eher wegen dem Dämpfer mit Ausgleichbehälter, dass es auch beim 2011er Modell passt. 
Aber das Problem ist eher mit einem Coil, wegen der Nähe zum Sitzrohr.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Oktober 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Er meinte es da bestimmt eher wegen dem Dämpfer mit Ausgleichbehälter, dass es auch beim 2011er Modell passt.
> Aber das Problem ist eher mit einem Coil, wegen der Nähe zum Sitzrohr.



Jup, so ist es.
Ist bisher der einzige Fox mit Ausgleichsbehälter der rein passt.

RC Vivid & co passen auch nicht.

Alle schlagen am Unterrohr an.

Es sollte nur eine Info die sein, die einen Umbau ins Auge fassen.
ich fahre auch weiterhin meinen RP.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde der Dämpfer passt auch optisch ganz gut, weil das aussieht als wäre die Schwinge absichtlich dadurch verlängert worden.
Allerdings passt die goldene Farbe nicht so gut zum E1 und ich würde auch so ziemlich jedes andere Teil wechseln, bevor ich den hervorragenden RP2 in Frage stelle.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Oktober 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich finde der Dämpfer passt auch optisch ganz gut, weil das aussieht als wäre die Schwinge absichtlich dadurch verlängert worden.
> Allerdings passt die goldene Farbe nicht so gut zum E1 und ich würde auch so ziemlich jedes andere Teil wechseln, bevor ich den hervorragenden RP2 in Frage stelle.



Na stelle ich mal die Funktion vor die Farbe.
mein RP ist goldig.


----------



## AMITS (16. Oktober 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Er meinte es da bestimmt eher wegen dem Dämpfer mit Ausgleichbehälter, dass es auch beim 2011er Modell passt.
> Aber das Problem ist eher mit einem Coil, wegen der Nähe zum Sitzrohr.



Jups, genau so meinte ich es. Der Preis für das Teil ist allerdings jenseits von gut und böse...


----------



## trailinger (16. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Jup, so ist es.
> Ist bisher der einzige Fox mit Ausgleichsbehälter der rein passt.
> 
> RC Vivid & co passen auch nicht.
> ...


passt den der vivid in ein 2013 e1?


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Oktober 2013)

keine ahnung, könnte sein.


----------



## trailinger (17. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> keine ahnung, könnte sein.



da bleib ich auf der sicheren seite: bei tftuned gepimpter rp23. dann bleibts auch beim fox-fahrwerk. danke nochmal für die vielen infos...


----------



## Deleted 104857 (20. Oktober 2013)

Moin,
kann mir jemand mal eine Größenempfehlung zum E1 geben (1,82m)?
Ich bin wie immer genau zwischen M und L...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Oktober 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Moin,
> kann mir jemand mal eine Größenempfehlung zum E1 geben (1,82m)?
> Ich bin wie immer genau zwischen M und L...



Ich würde L nehmen weil:

- Sattelrohr ist sonst recht kurz
- mit kurzem Vorbau (30- 50) sitzt du bei M recht gedrungen
- Mit langem Vorbau (>50) wird der Bock eher träge
- bei M wirst du in engen Kehren leicht mit Knie & Lenker Konflikte bekommen


----------



## zero-bond (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre das E.1 bei 1.82m in M. Habe es aber auch ausprobiert und beide Varianten getestet. In M ist es schön agil. 

Ich fahre es mit einem 50er Vorbau und habe keine Problem mit dem Lenker und den Knien. 

Mach ne Probefahrt und finds heraus wo du dich wohler fühlst.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (20. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, in L hat das Teil halt schon einen ordentlichen Radstand und würde wohl eher im Revier meines Froggy (auch in L) wildern. 
Von daher tendiere ich eher zum M, werd's aber mal testen.


----------



## zero-bond (20. Oktober 2013)

Mein E.1 ist jetzt so gut wie fertig, neben einer Brake Force One, mit der ich wirklich sehr zufrieden bin, fahre ich jetzt einen DHX 5.0 in Kashima. Auch von dem Dämpfer bin ich überzeugt. Auch auf den ruppigen und steinigen Trails hier in der Umgebung habe ich nichts negatives feststellen können, auf jedenfall rauscht er nicht in den Begrenzer.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Oktober 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten, in L hat das Teil halt schon einen ordentlichen Radstand und würde wohl eher im Revier meines Froggy (auch in L) wildern.
> Von daher tendiere ich eher zum M, werd's aber mal testen.



wo glaubst du denn den Radstand so gravieren zu merken?
Ich würde mich eher auf einen sehr kurzen Vorbau konzenrieren.

Das mit der Probefahrt ist sicher selbstredend.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (20. Oktober 2013)

@zero-bond: was ist das für eine Kurbel?


----------



## zero-bond (20. Oktober 2013)

Race Face Atlas Green Monster, die passenden Pedale gibt's 2014 auch dazu!


----------



## trailinger (20. Oktober 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten, in L hat das Teil halt schon einen ordentlichen Radstand und würde wohl eher im Revier meines Froggy (auch in L) wildern.
> Von daher tendiere ich eher zum M, werd's aber mal testen.


mir ist mein e1 in l mit 40er vorbau nicht zu lang für meine 1,85m: für traillastige touren und das fahr ich zu 90% find ichs optimal. nur wenn ich viel mehr im bikepark unterwegs wäre, dann käme ich ans grübeln. und hätte ich unbedingt ein handlingwunder gewollt, dann hätte ich jetzt kein e1...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Oktober 2013)

Würdet ihr beim Umbau auf 10mm RWS Achse hinten ein geschlossenes Ausfallende montieren um ein Herausfallen des HR auszuschließen bzw. zusätzlich radiale Klemmung zu erreichen oder gibts da ggf sogar Probleme?

http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.php?cat=ZUBEH%D6R_ERSATZTEILE&product=TOP-DPO-CCL-RWS10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Oktober 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Würdet ihr beim Umbau auf 10mm RWS Achse hinten ein geschlossenes Ausfallende montieren um ein Herausfallen des HR auszuschließen bzw. zusätzlich radiale Klemmung zu erreichen oder gibts da ggf sogar Probleme?
> 
> http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.php?cat=ZUBEH%D6R_ERSATZTEILE&product=TOP-DPO-CCL-RWS10



Ich würde das offene Ende nehmen weil:

a) für das geschlossene brauchst du eine kürzere Achse, die bekommst du kaum

b) der Hebel lässt sich nicht um 360 Grad drehen, er stößt an der Kettenstrebe an. Du musst also immer den Hebel anheben und wieder zurückstellen, das dauert und nervt. Beim offenen System hälst du einfach den hebel fest und drehst an der Mutter.


----------



## grosser (21. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich würde das offene Ende nehmen weil:
> 
> a) für das geschlossene brauchst du eine kürzere Achse, die bekommst du kaum
> 
> b) der Hebel lässt sich nicht um 360 Grad drehen, er stößt an der Kettenstrebe an. Du musst also immer den Hebel anheben und wieder zurückstellen, das dauert und nervt. Beim offenen System hälst du einfach den hebel fest und drehst an der Mutter.



Die kürze Achse war nur kurze Zeit und für Ausfallende mit Innengewinde!
Die neuen haben kein Gewinde und es passt die normale RWS-Achse.
Ich fahre die geschlossen Ausfallende, da ist das Schaltwerksauge stabiler.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Oktober 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Die kürze Achse war nur kurze Zeit und für Ausfallende mit Innengewinde!
> Die neuen haben kein Gewinde und es passt die normale RWS-Achse.
> Ich fahre die geschlossen Ausfallende, da ist das Schaltwerksauge stabiler.



Also auf beiden Seiten ein Loch?
Und trotzdem Mutter?


----------



## grosser (21. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Also auf beiden Seiten ein Loch?
> Und trotzdem Mutter?



Ja! Ich habe die am X1 und E1.
--> http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.php?cat=ZUBEH%D6R_ERSATZTEILE&product=TOP-DPO-CCR-RWS10


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Oktober 2013)

Ah so.
Im 2010er X1 ist auf der einen Seite das Gewinde.


----------



## ullertom (21. Oktober 2013)

hat schon jemand das R.X1 FS 27,5 wo stehen sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Oktober 2013)

@grosser:
Dann kann ich mit den beiden von uns verlinkten Zubehörteilen problemlos die normale 10mm RWS-Achse benutzen und hab zudem noch den Vorteil, dass mir das Hinterrad bei leicht gelockerten Schrauben im Extremfall nicht gleich rausfällt?
Das wäre auf jeden Fall eine super Sache


----------



## Zaskar01 (21. Oktober 2013)

Kann ich eigentlich durch Austausch von Schaltauge und Inlay meinen Rahmen auf Steckachse bzw. Standardschnellspanner selbst umrüsten?


----------



## grosser (21. Oktober 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> @grosser:
> Dann kann ich mit den beiden von uns verlinkten Zubehörteilen problemlos die normale 10mm RWS-Achse benutzen und hab zudem noch den Vorteil, dass mir das Hinterrad bei leicht gelockerten Schrauben im Extremfall nicht gleich rausfällt?
> Das wäre auf jeden Fall eine super Sache



Ja, ist so!



Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich durch Austausch von Schaltauge und Inlay meinen Rahmen auf Steckachse bzw. Standardschnellspanner selbst umrüsten?



Ja, Steckachse=RWS


----------



## Zaskar01 (21. Oktober 2013)

Danke, das ist ne Überlegung wert, da mein Schaltauge eh verbogen ist. hmm RWS Spanner plus Inlay und Schaltauge = geht eigentlich vom Preis.

Ist der Unterschied wirklich so signifikant?


----------



## grosser (21. Oktober 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Danke, das ist ne Überlegung wert, da mein Schaltauge eh verbogen ist. hmm RWS Spanner plus Inlay und Schaltauge = geht eigentlich vom Preis.
> 
> Ist der Unterschied wirklich so signifikant?



Unterschied habe ich keinen gemerkt, wenn du die Steifigkeit meinst.
RWS bekommst du hier preiswert=
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=rws&x=-1070&y=-671


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaub jetzt auch nicht, dass man damit signifikant die Steifigkeit erhöht, aber mir gefällt die Lösung technisch gesehen einfach besser als ein normaler Schnellspanner mit offenen Ausfallenden 
Die RWS beim Berg-Ab sind aber irgendein Auslaufmodell, die aktuellen sehen so aus:
http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/RWS/RWS-Thru-bolt-de


----------



## JuL (22. Oktober 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten, in L hat das Teil halt schon einen ordentlichen Radstand und würde wohl eher im Revier meines Froggy (auch in L) wildern.
> Von daher tendiere ich eher zum M, werd's aber mal testen.



Ich fahre es bei 1.80m in L. Mit dem originalen Vorbau fand ich es sehr träge. Mit einem kürzerem fährt es sich deutlich angenehmer, aber mir fehlt trotzdem ein wenig die Spritzigkeit. Fahre allerdings auch hauptsächlich verwinkelte Trails.

Und ich bin ich vorher ein SX-Trail in Größe M gefahren, das ja extrem wendig ist. Da ist der Umstieg natürlich deutlich zu spüren. Aber eben auch bergauf 

Denke bei deiner Körpergröße ist es Geschmackssache, welche Größe für dich ideal ist.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. Oktober 2013)

@grosser:
Also erstmal zur 10mm RWS-Achse... sie hat tatsächlich mit neuem, geschlossenen Schaltauge und Inlay die Steifigkeit bei mir signifikant erhöht, kein nerviges Schleifen der Bremsscheibe an den Belägen mehr auf Asphalt 


Dann was ganz anders... ich würde gerne in mein 2011er E1 eine Fox F40 Doppelbrückengabel einbauen.
Was haltet ihr von der Idee?
Die Einbauhöhe wäre nur 5mm mehr als meine Totem und das Mehrgewicht vernachlässigbar.
Mich würden mal eure Meinungen Pro/Contra interessieren, hab auch schon eine Anfrage bei Rotwild laufen, um deren Erfahrungswerte (vorallem im Vergleich zum G1) einzuholen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Oktober 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> @grosser:
> Also erstmal zur 10mm RWS-Achse... sie hat tatsächlich mit neuem, geschlossenen Schaltauge und Inlay die Steifigkeit bei mir signifikant erhöht, kein nerviges Schleifen der Bremsscheibe an den Belägen mehr auf Asphalt
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast du ja was vor.
Möchte keine Doppelbrücke, alleine schon wegen dem geringeren Lenkeinschlag.
Ich würde sagen, schau auf die Qualität des federweges bei 180mm und fahr damit.

Wenn du es versuchst, lass es uns wissen.


----------



## JuL (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich persönlich fahre auch lieber SC, denke aber das könnte gut passen.

Das neue G1 ist ja, bis auf die kürzere Kettenstrebe, sehr ähnlich und das gibt's auch mit der 40.
Wenn man hauptsächlich bergab unterwegs ist, sicher eine spaßige Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. Oktober 2013)

Das war jetzt mehr eine fixe Idee, falls einem mal eine Fox F40 zum Sonderpreis über den Weg laufen würde.
Prinzipiell bin ich ja mit meiner Totem super zufrieden und hege und pflege ihre 180mm so oft es geht 

Trotzdem hatte ich Kontakt mit Rotwild und vom Prinzip her geht das mit der Doppelbrücke am E1 auf jeden Fall, ihnen ist aber auch nicht bekannt, dass es jemals jemand probiert hätte 

Ideal wäre für den Endanschlag ein spezieller Steuersatz, wie z.B. der Acros Block Lock:
http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/STEUERSATZ/BLOCKLOCK:::3_91_145.html

Diese Dinger gibt es aber nur als semi-integrierte Steuersätze, womit selbst das G1 (hat auch vollintegriert) mit den suboptimalen Gummidämpfern am Rohr der Gabel arbeiten muss.
Das kann wohl bei heftigen Stürzen zu Dellen am Rahmen führen, die aber normalerweise kein Problem darstellen.

Merke für die Zukunft, ein gescheiter Downhill-Rahmen hat einen semi-integrierten Steuersatz und ein HammerSchmidt-kompatibles Tretlager, leider beides bei Rotwild nicht vorhanden...
Schade, denn den Steuersatz mit Endanschlag hätte ich sehr gerne auch mit der Totem-Gabel verbaut, weil es mir beim mehr oder weniger kontrollierten Abstieg häufig mal den Lenker zu weit dreht, was nicht sein müsste.


----------



## camaroracer (30. Oktober 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Das war jetzt mehr eine fixe Idee, falls einem mal eine Fox F40 zum Sonderpreis Ã¼ber den Weg laufen wÃ¼rde.



Falls du es probieren mÃ¶chtest . . . .  Ich habe noch eine nagelneue ungefahrene Fox 40 R aus einem 2013 R.G1 hier. 650,- â¬ und sie wechselt den Besitzer  .


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. Oktober 2013)

camaroracer schrieb:


> Falls du es probieren möchtest . . . .  Ich habe noch eine nagelneue ungefahrene Fox 40 R aus einem 2013 E.G1 hier. 650,-  und sie wechselt den Besitzer  .



Klingt eine Überlegung wert. Was hast du denn in das G1 stattdessen eingebaut?


----------



## zero-bond (30. Oktober 2013)

Moment?! Nicht probiert?! Doch und zwar der Schleyer in einem Video und zwar hier: 

http://rotwild.de/media-service/videos/item/217-ride-run


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. Oktober 2013)

zero-bond schrieb:


> Moment?! Nicht probiert?! Doch und zwar der Schleyer in einem Video und zwar hier:
> 
> http://rotwild.de/media-service/videos/item/217-ride-run



Sehr geil 
Aber das ist doch kein E1? Hat nur die Farbe...

Für alle, die Flash ebenfalls nicht installiert haben, hier der Original-Link mit HTML4-Kompatibilität:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwo3dng2Wvo"]adidas Outdoor: Ride & Run - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## zero-bond (30. Oktober 2013)

Gut - auf Flash habe ich jetzt nicht geachtet. Fahre die Fox 40r in meinem Fury 1.0 und im Vergleich zur 36er mit 180mm ist das schon ein echter Brocken...


----------



## at021971 (30. Oktober 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Sehr geil
> Aber das ist doch kein E1? Hat nur die Farbe...


 
Am Anfang ist es das 2012/2013er R.E1 FS. Später ist es dann das Rahmenkonzept welches es 2005 und 2006 als RFC 0.4 FS und zwischen 2007 und 2010 als R.E1 FS bzw. R.E.D. One/Two/TR/FR/DH gab. Nur die Farbe haben sie an das 2012/2013 R.E1 FS angepasst.


----------



## AMITS (31. Oktober 2013)

.....strange.....und unten in der Filmbeschreibung schreibt Rotwild, dass es sich ums E1 handelt. Haben anscheinend nicht damit gerechnet, dass man so genau hinguckt )


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (31. Oktober 2013)

Sieht für mich auf den ersten Blick gar nicht wie ein Rotwild aus:






Vielleicht dieses Bike von Stromberg umlackiert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camaroracer (31. Oktober 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Klingt eine Überlegung wert. Was hast du denn in das G1 stattdessen eingebaut?



Ich habe das 2013 E.G1  zur Zeit mit einer Fox Van RC2 Factory KC ausgestattet. Das scheint mit dem Fox RC4 hinten ganz gut zu funktionieren, leider kann ich das Bike zur Zeit aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nur eingeschränkt nutzen. Es ist mit 2x10 fach und Vario - Sattelstütze aufgebaut und ich bewege es hier in Odenwald und an der Bergstraße mehr als Superenduro / Freerider und seltener als DH Bike.

Bei meinen 45 Jahren ist die Zeit der 15m Sprünge und 3m Drops vorbei. Nach vielen Jahren Moto Cross und einigen Jahren auf dem Bike knirschen die Knochen schon  . Nach einem Sturz mit Schultergelenksprengung (Tossy 3) und einer Titanplatte in der Schulter, in diesem Sommer im Bikepark Wagrain, werde ich mich jetzt eher mehr mit "Altersgerechten" rote Strecken oder leichten schwarzen Strecken mit kleineren Sprungeinlagen begnügen müssen. 

Wünscht sich jedenfalls meine Frau . . . 

In zwei Wochen kommt die Titanplatte aus der Schulter raus. Mal sehen was dieses Jahr noch geht . . . 

Ich habe mir eine 2014 Fox 40 Float Luftgabel zugelegt und eine Marzocchi 380 Titanfedergabel bestellt, beide mit ca. 2,7 Kg gleich schwer wie die Fox Van. Welche es für die nächste Saison dauerhaft wird muß ich noch austesten. Der Verlierer kommt in den Bikemarkt.

Die Doppelbrückengabel kommt aber nur noch im Sommer für meine Österreich - Urlaubstouren nach Saalbach / Leogang / Wagrain und dem Planai rein.


----------



## TOM4 (31. Oktober 2013)

@ camaro: gibts von deinem G1 auch schon fotos hier im forum?


----------



## camaroracer (31. Oktober 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> @ camaro: gibts von deinem G1 auch schon fotos hier im forum?



Schande über mich. Nein.

Vergebung 

Ich hatte es ja versprochen.

Habe leider zur Zeit sehr viel um die Ohren.
Mal schauen das ich in den nächsten Tagen mal ein paar Pics einstelle.


----------



## heizer1980 (31. Oktober 2013)

Nee nee nee Camaro schäm dich. Hast das neue Rädchen im Keller und zeigst uns keine Fotos.
Trotzdem weiterhin gute Besserung, hoffe du kannst dieses Jahr noch ein paar knackige Touren fahren.


----------



## TOM4 (31. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn ich mir deine "unterschrift" ansehe, dann wundert mich nix!

Stress dich ned, schau das du gsund wirst!


----------



## 2014macHartmann (31. Oktober 2013)

@camaroracer ja die Fotos von deinem Unfall sehen schon nicht so schön aus... aber das G1 von dir würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (1. November 2013)

...was die Frauen sich so alles wünschen!? Wenn´s halt Spaß macht...
Hab´ mich letzte Woche auch mal eben abrollen müssen, weil Buchecker und verpatzte Landung rettet dann auch der Reifen nicht. Für´s nächste Mal fege ich nicht nur den Anlauf frei, sondern auch die Landezone!
Bike blieb komplett unversehrt und ich hatte die üblichen Blessuren an Hand und Knie mit ein paar bunten Farben. Alles in allem kein Drama.


----------



## camaroracer (2. November 2013)

denis.sine schrieb:


> @camaroracer ja die Fotos von deinem Unfall sehen schon nicht so schön aus... aber das G1 von dir würde mich auch interessieren!



Hier mal ein paar auf die Schnelle 

Und noch 2 - 3 mehr bei meinen Fotos.

PS: Die Waage ist bei 15,8 Kg stehen geblieben  mit schweren Freerideschläuchen und bis auf den Carbonlenker ohne Leichtbauteile.


----------



## Kordl (2. November 2013)

Geniales G1 was du da hast. 

Würde mir auch gefallen. 

Tom


----------



## camaroracer (2. November 2013)

Das ist doch mal eine Lösung für einen Federdämpfer im 2011 R.E1.
Wollte RockyRider66 doch mal so lösen ? 
Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?


----------



## at021971 (2. November 2013)

@_camaroracer_ 
Schönes R.G1 FS. Aber sieht das nur auf den Bildern so aus oder tendiert die Farbe ins rosa?


----------



## camaroracer (2. November 2013)

at021971 schrieb:


> @_camaroracer_
> Schönes R.G1 FS. Aber sieht das nur auf den Bildern so aus oder tendiert die Farbe ins rosa?



Ist ein helles Rot. Durch den Blitz wirkt es nur so.

Hier mal ein 2013 R.G1 bei Tageslicht


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. November 2013)

camaroracer schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal eine Lösung für einen Federdämpfer im 2011 R.E1.
> Wollte RockyRider66 doch mal so lösen ?
> Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?



Beim DHX 5.0 ist das kein großes Problem.
Da wird einfach der Ausgleichsbehälter sauber abgeschnitten und mit einer Stahlflexleitung wieder verbunden.
Unten braucht man noch eine Buchse mit Offset, ist aber kein Problem.
Dämpfer anders rum geht nicht, sonst stört die Feder unten und man kommt beschissen an die Zugstufe.
Aber wie eingangs gesagt, kein großer Akt.

Ich habe aber versucht den RC4 zu trennen.
Hier sieht die Sache etwas anders aus.
Die Druckstufenventile sitzen am Ausgleichsbehälter.
Der Ölkanal dorthin hatt den doppelten Durchmesser wie beim DHX.
Die Kolbenstange hat auch einen größeren Durchmesser.
Ergo, da fließt mehr Öl!

Und dann kommt der Haken an der Sache:
Es ist sehr wenig Fleisch an der Schnittfläche um ein größes Gewinde zu schneiden.
Ich denke, wenn man den dünnen Stahlflexschlauch vom DHX nimmt, dann fließt einfach zu wenig Öl um die Druckstufenventile vernünftig anzusprechen.

Soweit klar?






   @camaroracer:
Nettes Bike hast du da.
ich habe auch mal auf eine G1 Probe gesessen.
Würde mir zusagen, aber mit 180mm vorne.


----------



## camaroracer (2. November 2013)

Danke dir für die Info


----------



## XDennisX (2. November 2013)

@camaroracer: bist du zufrieden mit den ethirteen Laufrädern? Habe diese auch an meinem E1 und habe ständiges "klimpern" der Speichen. Auch nach mehrmaligem nachzentrieten von verschiedenen Händlern ist es noch zu hören.... Bei Dir? 
Grüße Dennis.


----------



## camaroracer (3. November 2013)

XDennisX schrieb:


> @camaroracer: bist du zufrieden mit den ethirteen Laufrädern? Habe diese auch an meinem E1 und habe ständiges "klimpern" der Speichen. Auch nach mehrmaligem nachzentrieten von verschiedenen Händlern ist es noch zu hören.... Bei Dir?
> Grüße Dennis.



Ich habe die E13 LG1+ DH Laufräder in 26" im R.G1 und nicht die im E1 650B verbauten E13 TRS+ All Mountain/Enduro Laufräder in 650B. Daher sind sie nicht direkt vergleichbar. 
Verletzungsbedingt bin ich bis jetzt auch nur ca. 150 km Forstautobahn gefahren  . 
Es sind bis jetzt keinerlei unnormale Geräusche zu hören. Nur der sensationell geile Klang des Freilaufs aus der Carbonnabe 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (3. November 2013)

Sehr gutes G1! Gefällt mir sehr gut. Danke für die fotos


----------



## Mainbiker363 (3. November 2013)

Hallo,

hat jemand von Euch schon mal das 2014er X1 mit 27.5 gesehen und vielleicht auch Probegefahren?

Will mir meines demnächst bestellen, wobei mir auch das Q1 gefallen würde.

Grüße


----------



## ullertom (3. November 2013)

Auf das warte ich auch schon sehnsüchtig!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (3. November 2013)

...so dieses Jahr habe ich das Glück gepachtet, Anfang des Jahres musste die MT-6 wegen einer Rückrufaktion zu Magura und jetzt hat es meine Fox Float erwischt.

Nach dem ich keinen entsprechenden Karton hatte    habe ich mir einfach eine Pike mit 160mm zugelegt. Die Fox liegt jetzt gesäubert im Karton und wird morgen zu Toxoholic´s geschickt....    die Pike habe ich am Freitag eingebaut. 

Habe ja schon länger mit dem Gedanken gespielt, aber dann doch zurückgestellt...   mit dem Hintergedanken mir 2015 eventuell ein R.X1 27,5 zuzulegen. Jetzt hat die Rückrufaktion meine Entscheidung geändert.....





Heute eine kleine Runde gedreht, bis es mich voll erwischt hat und ich klatschnass zu Hause ankam.

Also das längere Einbaumaß macht sich auf jeden Fall bemerkbar. Nicht nur der Lenkwinkel, sondern auch der Sitzwinkel ist etwas flacher geworden, den Sattel muss ich noch korrekt einstellen. Auf flacher Strecke merkt man den Unterschied nur ein wenig, bergauf dann aber schon.
Heute war es nicht so steil, so kann ich nicht sagen, ab wann oder ob das Bike steigt, die Front ist auf jeden Fall leichter geworden.

Bin heute noch keinen Trail gefahren, daher kann ich noch nicht viel zur Gabel sagen....  nur, dass ich das Gefühl habe, dass sie besser Anspricht. Aber die optimale Einstellung habe ich noch nicht gefunden, das dauert bei mir auch immer etwas


----------



## grosser (3. November 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> .



Hallo bolzer.
die Gabel steht dem X1!!

Ich bin mal fremd gegangen und hab mir sowas zugelegt, da würde mit eine 29er Reba auch gefallen!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (3. November 2013)

@grosser

wie? Du hast dir ein 29ziger zugelegt      dachte du wolltest mit den "alten" Herren nächstes Jahr auch noch mit einem 26ziger durch den Wald pflügen.

Wie ist deine Meinung? Fährt sich das 29ziger besser?

Gebe zu, war auch schon wieder vor einem anderen Bike gestanden, vor dem neuen BMC TF01 Trailfox.....    ein Traum von einem Rad, auch ein 29ziger ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2013)

@grosser:
Ein Altherrenbike von der Krankenkasse?
Da bin mal gespannt was es so kann, erzähl mal bei Gelegenheit.
(Enge Kehren im Ahrtal?)


----------



## grosser (3. November 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @grosser
> 
> wie? Du hast dir ein 29ziger zugelegt      dachte du wolltest mit den "alten" Herren nächstes Jahr auch noch mit einem 26ziger durch den Wald pflügen.


Das mache mer auch mit dem E1, dass behalte ich auf jeden Fall!
Das Stereo habe ich mir mehr als AM zugelegt.
ich bin echt überrascht wie es um die Ecke geht (ist ja auch ein S Rahmen) und es fährt sich mit der HansDampf-Bereifung super. Der Bock hat zur Zeit 12,8kg und verdrängt vielleicht mein X1. Dann freut sich mein Sohn.



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @grosser:
> Ein Altherrenbike von der Krankenkasse?
> Da bin mal gespannt was es so kann, erzähl mal bei Gelegenheit.
> (Enge Kehren im Ahrtal?)



Mache ich, die 2 Ausfahrten auf meinen Hometrail waren mehr als überraschend gut! Hätte ich von einem 29er mit 140mm Federweg nicht erwartet. Es ist straffer als das E1 und geht sofort in die Luft. Mehr demnächst!


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2013)

Ich denke eine wirkliche Testfahrt kann man leider erst im Frühjahr durchführen.
Derzeit sieht mein mountainbiken eher nach Bodenturnen aus......

Nix rollt, nix bremst, ums Eck geht auch nicht wirklich schnell und man saut sich ein bis letzten Krangenknopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (3. November 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich denke eine wirkliche Testfahrt kann man leider erst im Frühjahr durchführen.
> Derzeit sieht mein mountainbiken eher nach Bodenturnen aus......
> 
> Nix rollt, nix bremst, ums Eck geht auch nicht wirklich schnell und man saut sich ein bis letzten Krangenknopf.



Jo,
ich hoffe das sie bald wieder die Osterhasen in die Regale räumen und wir 2014 ein besseren Start mit dem Wetter haben. Ein 2014er Bike-Model habe ich ja schon.


----------



## s_v_e_n (5. November 2013)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand von Euch schon mal das 2014er X1 mit 27.5 gesehen und vielleicht auch Probegefahren?
> 
> ...





ullertom schrieb:


> Auf das warte ich auch schon sehnsüchtig!



Moin,

hier ist es wohl in zwei bis drei Wochen beim Händler  Hatte ein Pro ins Auge gefaßt - wobei 4000 Steine für diese Ausstattung schon echt happig sind. Mal schauen, wie es sich fährt.

Gruß
sven


----------



## Mainbiker363 (6. November 2013)

Ja, schaut so aus. 

Ich suche gerade einen neuen Rotwildhändler, und bei den einen den ich in der engen Auswahl habe ist es genauso. Er würde das [email protected] leider nur in L anstatt XL im Dezember zum Probefahren haben.

Bei der Ausstattung will ich die 3fach Kurbel, und hätte gerne das Pro aber mit ne Kashima Ausstattung.


----------



## noie95 (6. November 2013)

camaroracer schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar auf die Schnelle
> 
> Und noch 2 - 3 mehr bei meinen Fotos.
> 
> PS: Die Waage ist bei 15,8 Kg stehen geblieben  mit schweren Freerideschläuchen und bis auf den Carbonlenker ohne Leichtbauteile.



klasse rad 
echt toll, genau so muß ein all mountainbike sein!


----------



## SvenniLiteville (6. November 2013)

...Übrigens dieses "süsse" Schätzchen sucht ein neues zu Hause...

Rotwild X1 29 FS Gr. 'L' (13,85kg inkl. Sattelstütze+Pedale) Mod.2012

ich verkaufe es schweren Herzens (ist echt'n tolles "Leicht-Enduro") weil schon wieder ein Testrad mit gleichem Federweg da ist und ich den Keller etwas lichten muss, ich fahre halt am häufigsten XC/Trail und dann wird es einfach zu wenig benutzt.

Für dieses Bike solltest Du mindestens ein Schrittmass von 87cm haben, das Cockpit (Sattelnase bis Lenker) kann, je nach Vorbau u. Sattelstellung, so zwischen 51 u. 58cm gefahren werden, d.h. Du könntest einen Vorbau zwischen 60 u. 90mm fahren, dieses Plus an Agilität steht dem Bike gut zu Gesicht, die Gabel ist echt'ne Macht und das Boost-Valve Trägheitsventil hat dafür gesorgt, dass ich in Wittenborn (24h-Rennen) nicht mit meinem Epic die Rundenbestzeit gefahren bin, sondern mit dem Rotwild (trotz 1,5kg Unterschied!!!), nebenbei so steife Laufräder hab ich auch in meiner 26er Zeit nie gefahren! Gebrauchsspuren sind wirklich minimal an der Sitzstrebe links vorhanden.

Falls jemand Interesse hat bitte gern'ne PN senden.

es ist ein X1 29 Gr. 'L' (13,85kg inkl. Sattelstütze+Pedale) Mod.2012, NP: ca. 4.900,- (nicht UVP sondern tatsächliche Preise addiert) Kette, Kassette und Bremse sind neu und unbenutzt!

- Gabel: Fox Float 34 RLC FIT Kashima 140mm
- Dämpfer: Fox RP2 BV 145mm Federweg
- Laufräder: Whizz-Wheels (DT Swiss 240OS, DT super Comp, NoTubes Flow (1.875gr), tubeless
- Bremse: Formula The One FR 200/180 (neu)
- Schaltung: Sram XO/XO/SLX
- Kassette: XO (12 - 36) 9-fach (neu)
- Kurbel: SLX 
- Kettenblätter: XT 32/22 + Bashguard Carbon (30gr)
- Kette: XTR
- Reifen: Nobby Nic Evo Snake 2,35 (tubeless montiert, HR neu)
- Sattelstütze: Specialized Blacklite 31,6 / 125mm Remote L oder R
- Sattel: Specialized Henge


----------



## ScottRog69 (8. November 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich denke eine wirkliche Testfahrt kann man leider erst im Frühjahr durchführen.
> Derzeit sieht mein mountainbiken eher nach Bodenturnen aus......
> 
> Nix rollt, nix bremst, ums Eck geht auch nicht wirklich schnell und man saut sich ein bis letzten Krangenknopf.



Geht mir genauso... so wenig wie die letzten 3 Monate bin ich all die Jahre zuvor nicht gefahren. Immer pünktlich zum Wochenende... schifft es bei uns aus Eimern. Unsere Waldwege sind aktuell Sumpfbiotope... ;//


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steilwand (9. November 2013)

Hollo, ich bin neu in diesem Forum und bräuchte eure Hilfe.

Ich möchte mir gerne ein Rotwild R.E1 FS Rahmen von 2013 zulegen und aufbauen. Habe mir auch schon die Geodaten angeschaut und mit anderen Räder oder Rahmen verglichen, die ich vor langem mal gefahren bin. Nur leider komme ich nicht so zurecht, was für eine Rahmengrösse mir passen würde. Habe auch schon in Foren und Berichte durchgestöbert, nur ich finde leider nichts handfestes. Ich bin 1,70-1,71 cm gross und stehe vor der Entscheidung, S oder M. Möchte das Rad mit einer 180 mm Gabel ausstatten ( da ich noch eine neue zuhause habe ) für Trails und auch mal Touren zu fahren. Es geht mir nur darum, ob mir jemand helfen könnte, was man für eine Rahmengrösse nehmen sollte, die zu meiner Körpergröße und dieser Gabel passt. Frage nur so viel nach, weil ich etwas Angst habe, wenn ich S nehme, vorne mit 180 mm ausstatte, das mir der Vorderbau zu hoch ist und ich auf dem Rad zu gekrümmt Sitze.

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal für eure Antworten und ich hoffe, das ich es einigermaßen gut beschrieben habe.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. November 2013)

Kommt wohl eher auf deine Arm- und Schrittlänge an, welche Größe besser passt.
Wobei das E1 recht niedrig baut, du also auch mit dem Rahmen in M kein Problem haben solltest.
Baust du das dann in 27,5" auf?


----------



## Steilwand (9. November 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Kommt wohl eher auf deine Arm- und Schrittlänge an, welche Größe besser passt.
> Wobei das E1 recht niedrig baut, du also auch mit dem Rahmen in M kein Problem haben solltest.
> Baust du das dann in 27,5" auf?



Wollte das Rad auf 26" aufbauen. Hab mal nachgemessen. Schrittlänge, 78-79 cm, Armlänge, von Achselhöhle bis Mitte Handfläche 65-66 cm, bis Fingerspitzen, 75 cm.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. November 2013)

Wenn du eh auf 26" aufbaust, dann kannst du dir doch auch einen 2011er Rahmen kaufen:
klick

Würde dir schon die Größe M empfehlen, du bräuchtest bei der Schrittlänge eigentlich knapp unter 18"...
Wenn du nicht gerade bisher auf kurze, kompakte Rahmen Wert gelegt hast, dann müsste das passen.
Meine Armlänge ist ungefähr wie deine, bin zwar bisserl größer aber würde sagen mein Rahmen in M dürfte eher einen Tick größer sein als einen Tick kleiner, wobei L wiederum zu groß für mich wäre.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2013)

M dürfte sicher passen.

Du solltest aber ab 2012er beachten:

erst ab dann Coildämpfer möglich
ab da Knick im Sattelrohr
die etwas kürzeren Kettenstreben ab 2012 halte ich für weniger bedeutend.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. November 2013)

Am 2013er E1-Rahmen für 27,5" wurde doch bestimmt noch mehr geändert?


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2013)

ach du meinst das 650B in silber?

Ne, da wurde meines Wissens nach nix mehr geändert (irgendwie ist das für kein E1, habe ich deshalb nicht so auf dem Schirm)

Aber da würde ich auch keine 180er Gabel einpflanzen.


----------



## Steilwand (9. November 2013)

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten.
Wenn, dann kommt für mich nur der 2013er, in Geen, auf 26", wegen der neuen Gabel in Frage. 
Das ist das Problem, weil ich genau zwischen den beiden großen liege. Möchte aber auch ein agiles, wendiges, spielerisches Rad, mit dem ich auch mal ne Tour fahren kann. Bei S habe ich halt bedenken, das bei 180 mm der Vorderbau zu hoch kommt und ich zu gekrümmt zitze, bei dem M habe ich bedenken, das ich bei engen trails mit Abfahrten kein wendiges Rad mehr habe. 
Ich habe auch keine Möglichkeit mich mal im Laden oder der eins hätte, Probe zu sitzen. 
Schade, das es keinen gibt der meine Grosse hat und mir Erfahrungswerte schreiben kann. Aber bisher mal danke.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2013)

ich bin 1,75 groß und fahre M, das passt.

schreib mal den grosser an, der ist kleiner und fährst s


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. November 2013)

Steilwand schrieb:


> bei dem M habe ich bedenken, das ich bei engen trails mit Abfahrten kein wendiges Rad mehr habe.



Das E1 ist ganz klar nicht so wendig wie andere Bikes und man muss an engen Stellen schon etwas mehr balancieren als bei einem kompakteren Rahmen.
Aber die Vorteile in Sachen Laufruhe, Sicherheitsgefühl und Kletterverhalten wiegen aus meiner Sicht deutlich schwerer, wenn man sich nicht gerade auf das Fahren von Spitzkehren spezialisiert hat.
Das E1 geht deutlich mehr in Richtung Downhill als um enge Kurven zu schleichen.
Auf dem Rahmen in Größe S würdest du dich meiner Meinung nach nicht so wohl fühlen.
Ansonsten sehe ich die 180er Gabel eigentlich als Standard an, als Alternative wäre noch eine Doppelbrücke mit 200mm möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vette08 (9. November 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> ... als Alternative wäre noch eine Doppelbrücke mit 200mm möglich



Hat das wirklich mal jemand hier getestet? 

btw: Ich würde auch zu M tendieren. Es sei denn Du willst Trial fahren, dann würde ich über S nachdenken!


----------



## AMITS (9. November 2013)

Das E1 in M ist immernoch "super" wendig....soweit man ein Superenduro als wendig bezeichnen kann. Zumindest gehört das E1 zu den agilsten SuperEnduros am Markt. Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Wobei das alte 11er noch am wendigsten war innerhalb der E1 Baureihe. Aber das scheidet ja wegen Farbe aus...
Abgesehen davon ist der Unterschied (Wendigkeit 11er,12er und 13er) nicht wirklich dramatisch groß.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (9. November 2013)

@Steilwand Wo Wohnst du? vil ist ja ein E1 in S oder M in deiner nähe!


----------



## Steilwand (9. November 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Das E1 ist ganz klar nicht so wendig wie andere Bikes und man muss an engen Stellen schon etwas mehr balancieren als bei einem kompakteren Rahmen.
> Aber die Vorteile in Sachen Laufruhe, Sicherheitsgefühl und Kletterverhalten wiegen aus meiner Sicht deutlich schwerer, wenn man sich nicht gerade auf das Fahren von Spitzkehren spezialisiert hat.
> Das E1 geht deutlich mehr in Richtung Downhill als um enge Kurven zu schleichen.
> Auf dem Rahmen in Größe S würdest du dich meiner Meinung nach nicht so wohl fühlen.
> Ansonsten sehe ich die 180er Gabel eigentlich als Standard an, als Alternative wäre noch eine Doppelbrücke mit 200mm möglich




Also mit 200mm Doppelbrücke würde ich jetzt nicht in einem Enduro verbauen. Dafür hab ich ein Downhill Bike zuhause stehen.
Als Standard währe für mich in einem Enduro, auch mal für Touren 160mm bis 180mm angesehen. Finde ich mal.


----------



## Steilwand (9. November 2013)

denis.sine schrieb:


> @Steilwand Wo Wohnst du? vil ist ja ein E1 in S oder M in deiner nähe!




Ich komme aus dem Saarland, Saarlouis.
Ja das währe wirklich super.


----------



## Maledivo (9. November 2013)

Hi Steilwand,

vielleicht lohnt sich für Dich ein Trip nach Cochem zum Schaltwerk, ist etwa 160 km von Dir entfernt.

Rufst dem Matthias mal an ob er beide Größe als Komplettrad hat, dann kannst testen und am Ende mit einem Rahmen in passender Größe mitnehmen.

Da bist dann auf sichere Seite. Ich würde bevor ich ein Bike kaufen möchte, es testen.

Vielleicht schnappe ich "Dein" Rahmen weg, ich interessiere mich seit einiger Zeit Endurobike zu anschaffen, warte aber noch etwas. ;-)


Gruß Maledivo


----------



## AMITS (9. November 2013)

Schaltwerk müsste was passendes da haben. War erst vor ein paar Tagen im Bikemarkt auf dessen Seite und da waren definitiv ein paar E1 dabei.


----------



## grosser (9. November 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ich bin 1,75 groß und fahre M, das passt.
> 
> schreib mal den grosser an, der ist kleiner und fährst s



Bin 168cm klein, 76 Schrittlänge, Armlänge 55cm (gem. Achselhöhle bis Stift in der Faust) und komme mit dem 2011er S super zu recht.  Ich hatte 3 Tage von RW damals ein 2012er in M zur Probe und kam mit dem Bock überhaupt nicht klar!  Denke auch, eine Probefahrt wäre das Beste!


----------



## Sauerlandradler (9. November 2013)

Mal was anderes: was für Lenkerbreiten fahrt ihr auf Tour und Trail mit bspw. dem X1 und E1? 
Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (9. November 2013)

Auf meinem E1 ist noch der original CB Lenker mit 745mm drauf.
Letzten Monat hab ich mir noch ein Shan 917 als Enduro-Hardtail aufgebaut mit einem Syntace Vector Lenker und bin mit und mit von 800 auf 760mm gelandet. Vorbau jeweils mit 50mm.
Wird schonmal eng je nach Trail, aber die 760mm fühlen sich perfekt an.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. November 2013)

Ich fahr an meinem E1 eine Easton Monkey Bar mit  "nur" 695mm.
Das ist allerdings auf unseren engen Isartrails schon grenzwertig und definitiv nicht tauglich wenn man die Wege nicht eh schon gut kennt.
Da ich an der Rennfeile 610mm fahre kommt mir der Lenker schon sehr breit vor


----------



## zero-bond (10. November 2013)

Ich gehöre dann eher zur Fraktion der breiten Lenkerfahrer. Race Face Atlas 785mm.  Ich persönlich finds angenehm und kürzen kann man die Lenker ja individuell.


----------



## jmr-biking (10. November 2013)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Letzten Monat hab ich mir noch ein Shan 917 als Enduro-Hardtail aufgebaut ...



Gulf-Edition, Classic oder Dukes of Hazard? Zeig mal Bilder. Toller Rahmen!


----------



## Sauerlandradler (10. November 2013)

Die Gulf-Edition interessiert mich auch. 

Aus den bisherigen Antworten lese ich, dass sich ein Umstieg von 680 auf 740 bis 760mm lohnen kann. Gilt das auch für längere Touren?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. November 2013)

Das Austauschen des bestehenden Lenkers lohnt sich aus meiner Sicht nur, wenn du keine engen Wege im Wald fährst und bessere Kontrolle bei technischen Abwärtspassagen möchtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2014macHartmann (10. November 2013)

also ich fahre auf allen meinen Rädern 740 egal ob Race, Tour, Enduro oder 4x !!! ausprobieren !!! was DIR gefällt.

meine Touren sind von 40-100km n.p.!


----------



## Orakel (10. November 2013)

ich habe mal kurzseitig einen Syntace Flatbar(Carbon) in 740mm an meinem RR2FS ausprobiert, war mir zubreit, bin jetzt auf einen Reverse Carbon AM in 710mm+20mm Rise umgestiegen, ist mir angenehmer.
Den Syntace würde ich abgegen, falls jemand Intresse hätte.


----------



## heizer1980 (10. November 2013)

> Gulf-Edition, Classic oder Dukes of Hazard? Zeig mal Bilder. Toller Rahmen!


 

Es ist das Gulf-Edition in M geworden. Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder in mein Album geladen, ist ja ein Rotwild Thread hier. Entschuldigt die Qualität der "Action-Bilder", die Cam vom Bike-Kumpel könnte auch mal in Rente geschickt werden.
Gabel und Laufräder sind aus dem E1, und die Stütze erstmal provisorisch, hoffe noch auf einen Weihnachtsschnapper um bei einer anständigen Variostütze zuschlagen zu können.


----------



## jmr-biking (11. November 2013)

Schickes Bike!!! So ein Enduro/AM-Hardtail reizt mich schon lange. Das hat eigentlich alles was man braucht. Danke für die Fotos.


----------



## Goover75 (16. November 2013)

Hallo,

hab mal ne Frage. Ich fahre ein 2011 Rotwild E1. Habe heute am Bike zwei Lager am Linkage System wechseln müssen. Dabei habe ich natürlich gleich den gesamten Hinterbau einmal zerlegt und gereinigt.
Nach dem Zusammenbau ist mir dann aufgefallen, das sich die Linkage-Caps (die Roten Scheiben) beim Einfedern minimal mitbewegen. Hab vorher nie darauf geachtet und frage mich nun, ob das normal ist? Oder wo der Fehler liegen könnte?
Habe den Hinterbau dann nochmals kontrolliert, da ich vermutete, die Spacer falsch eingesetzt zu haben.
Ist aber alles wie auf der Explosionszeichnung von Rotwild montiert. Die dünnen Seiten der Spacer zum Lager, Drehmoment 20Nm ect. die Lager selbst sind auch korrekt eingepresst.
Würd mich über einen kurze Antwort hier sehr freuen,
Werner


----------



## Maledivo (16. November 2013)

Hi RockyRider66, (natürlich auch für andere Ritter-Leser ) 

fünf Wochen könnte ich nicht rausfahren, musste andere Dingen erledigen , letzte Woche (Rheinsteig) und heute (Stadtwald) war ich wieder biken .

Heute merke ich RQ ist für dieses Jahreszeit am optimalsten, Danke für den Tipps vor paar Monaten.

Eine Frage habe ich noch - mittlereweile mache ich höhere Bunny-Hops, der Federweg der Dämpfer ist komplett ausgeschöpft, ist es nicht gut für Rahmen wenn der Dämpfer ab und zu mal das maximum erreicht?

Zur Zeit habe ich 180-185 PSI bei 90 KG Gesamtgewicht.

Kann man den Dämpfer etwas härter tunen, lohnt sich das?

Oder muss ich nun ein anderes Rad (X1/E1) holen?

Gruß Maledivo


----------



## PhilMTB (17. November 2013)

Paar Änderungen vorgenommen!


----------



## Orakel (17. November 2013)

Schön


----------



## Birnensaft (17. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,

mein Bike (Rotwild R.E.D Two Extreme) wurde im Raum Magdeburg aus meinem Keller entwendet!
In welchem Thema/Thread kann ich mein Hilferuf am Besten posten?

Gruß
Birne


----------



## at021971 (17. November 2013)

Hier Gestohlene Bikes!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birnensaft (17. November 2013)

at021971 schrieb:


> hier gestohlene bikes!!!





danke!


----------



## der freed (19. November 2013)

Seit Heute meins!


----------



## Maledivo (19. November 2013)

der freed schrieb:


> Seit Heute meins!



Sehr schönes Bike, gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## abi_1984 (19. November 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike, gefällt mir richtig gut



Glückwunsch! Schöner Aufbau. Ein Detailbild von der Leitungsverlegung der Stealth fänd ich interessant.


----------



## at021971 (19. November 2013)

Sehr schönes Bike. Habe schon auf die ersten Bilder vom 2014er R.X1 FS 650b gewartet. Auf Deinen Bildern sehen die Decals richtig rot aus. Im Katalog und auf den offiziellen Rotwild Fotos wirkt es organe. Was ist denn nun der tatsächliche Farbton?


----------



## der freed (19. November 2013)

danke erstmal!  
Farbton ist aufjedenfall rot! Kann gerne morgen nochmal ein Bild machen, hab die Kiste noch im Shop stehen.
Stealth Bohrung hab ich selbst durchgeführt...mach Morgen mal ein bild davon!


----------



## Orakel (20. November 2013)

Schön
Gabel und Dämpfer vom Händler wechseln lassen?


----------



## luxaltera (20. November 2013)

der freed schrieb:


> danke erstmal!
> Farbton ist aufjedenfall rot! Kann gerne morgen nochmal ein Bild machen, hab die Kiste noch im Shop stehen.
> Stealth Bohrung hab ich selbst durchgeführt...mach Morgen mal ein bild davon!



Bin gespannt wo du die bohrung gemacht hast. Ich bin mit der Leitung am tretlager raus... Muss mal Bilder machen. Ging einfach


----------



## der freed (20. November 2013)

Arbeite selbst als Mech im Shop 
günstiges Comp bestellt und komplett umgebaut! Bis auf den Steuersatz ist nichts mehr original!
Part Liste kann ich bei Interesse gerne mal schreiben?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerlandradler (20. November 2013)

Aber unbedingt musst Du eine Liste schreiben! ;-) 
Interessiert mich auch. Danke!


----------



## NorwegianWood (20. November 2013)

*Rotwild Bikes 2014 - E1 & G1: frisches Wild auf der Speisekarte*

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/11...risches-wild-auf-der-speisekarte-vorstellung/


----------



## ullertom (20. November 2013)

@der freed
echt schöner Auf- bzw. Umbau!!!
was wiegt das Teil so wie es jetzt da steht bzw. hast du das Ausgangsgewicht des Bikes mit Comp Ausstattung?


----------



## der freed (20. November 2013)

rotwild x1 fs 27,5  größe m
Acros Steuersatz
RS Pike 150mm 
Cane Creek DB Air mit Burgtec Offset Buchsen
Komplett X01 mit 30z und 170mm
XT Trail Pedale
RS Reverb Stealth 
Avid X0 Trail Bremsen 203/180mm XT Scheiben
DTswiss 240 + CXray + ZTR Flow EX + Hans Dampf + Tubeless Kit
Selle Italia SLR Carbonio
Race Face Atlas 50mm Vorbau
Race Face Sixc Carbon Lenker (noch 780mm)
Odi Vans Lock on Griffe

Gewicht 13,1 Kg 
Tante Edit sagt das das normale Comp ohne Pedale glatte 13kg hat bzw hatte 

Müsste so eigentlich alles haben...Detailbilder von der Bohrung und dem rot des Rahmens lade ich heute Abend hoch


----------



## der freed (20. November 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wo du die bohrung gemacht hast. Ich bin mit der Leitung am tretlager raus... Muss mal Bilder machen. Ging einfach



Ja würde mich auch interessieren, direkt durch das Tretlagergehäuse ging bei mir wegen der Achse nicht...mach mal ein Foto für mich


----------



## Groudon (20. November 2013)

Das R.X1 sieht wirklich richtig fett aus! Genau so könnte ich mir mein nächstes Bike auch vorstellen!


Nur statt der X.0 Kurbel die neue Next SL.  Aber sehr sehr geil! Und der Alu-Rahmen sieht auch richtig geil aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (20. November 2013)

die Next wäre schon auch sehr lecker, war mir am schluss dann aber doch zu teuer...! Jetzt muss ich mich halt mit der X0 begnügen


----------



## ullertom (20. November 2013)

echt super Teil!!! freu mich schon wenn es bei uns einmal beim Händler steht!!!

wie groß bist du bzgl. Rahmengröße M ???


----------



## der freed (20. November 2013)

wir haben noch ein Pro in M hier stehen! 
mit meinen 1,76m brauche ich eigentlich immer M! Schrittlänge müsste so 81-83cm sein...Sitzhöhe bei mir ist 75cm...also so ca...!


----------



## Mainbiker363 (21. November 2013)

Hallo,

Erstmal Glückwunsch zu Deinen geilen Bike.
Schaut richtig toll aus, und ich kann es kaum noch erwarten, meines im Dezember zu bekommen.
Wie fährt sich das X1 mit den 650B? Kannst hierzu schon was sagen?

Du hast die zweifach Kurbel dran? Die ich eigentlich auf 3fach umbauen möchte.

Lege doch bitte noch ein paar Bilder rein.

Danke

Mainbiker


----------



## ullertom (21. November 2013)

hatte zweifach - jetzt einfach und dreifach schaut furchtbar aus!!!


----------



## Mainbiker363 (21. November 2013)

ullertom schrieb:


> hatte zweifach - jetzt einfach und dreifach schaut furchtbar aus!!!


Versteh ich nicht ganz...
Du hattest zweifach, danach einfach und dann wieder dreifach?

Sorry, ich steh hier etwas aufn Schlauch

Grüße


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hi RockyRider66, (natürlich auch für andere Ritter-Leser )
> 
> fünf Wochen könnte ich nicht rausfahren, musste andere Dingen erledigen , letzte Woche (Rheinsteig) und heute (Stadtwald) war ich wieder biken .
> 
> ...



Sorry für die späte Antwort, aber ich musste 2 Wochen in Südafrika biken.....

Zu deinem Dämpfer:
Knallt der hart durch oder ist nur der O- Ring runter?
Falls er hart durchknallt, dann verkleinern wir einfach die Luftkammer.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showth...+DHX+Air+Tuning+f%FCr+mehr+mittleren+Federweg 

Ansonsten macht das dem Dämpfer nix.
Solltest du es etwas strammer mögen, dass geht das mit der Kammer auch.

Tuning an der Dämpfung kann eigentlich nur Push.
Und dazu muss man wissen was man will und es ausdrücken können.
Ist nicht unbedingt einfach.
Aber so wie ich das bei dir beobachte folgst du der ganz normalen Federwegsevolution...


----------



## Maledivo (24. November 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Sorry für die späte Antwort, aber ich musste 2 Wochen in Südafrika biken.....
> 
> Zu deinem Dämpfer:
> Knallt der hart durch oder ist nur der O- Ring runter?
> ...



Danke RockyRider66

Du hast gut (Biken in Südafrika).

Nur O-Ring, also es langt erst mal für einiger Zeit.

Nach Lago-Urlaub im Mai werde ich Gedanken machen ob ich zum E1/X1 wechsle. Für Koblenz-Umgebung lang der guten C1 erst mal.


----------



## der freed (24. November 2013)

x1 fs 27,5!!!!!


----------



## luxaltera (25. November 2013)

der freed schrieb:


> Ja würde mich auch interessieren, direkt durch das Tretlagergehäuse ging bei mir wegen der Achse nicht...mach mal ein Foto für mich



Ok also ist zwar nicht sehr sauber aber zu erkennen.
Um die Leitung an der tretlagerhülse vorbeizubekommen musste das alles erledigt werden bevor das TL eingebaut wurde. Die Bohrung hinten ist etwas abgeschrägt und mit einer Rundreise entgratet. Ich hatte vom Canyon noch eine leitungsführung aus Gummi die mit dem Messer aufs richtige Maß gebracht werden konnte.

Die Leitung muss im Rahmen um eine kleine Ecke da das zwischen tretlagerrohr und sitzrohr recht verwinkelt ist und die Leitung da nicht ohne weiteres durchgezogen werden kann. Ich habe am Ende mit einem langen 5er Bohrer durch das abflussloch Zugang zum inneren sitzrohr bekommen um etwas platz zu schaffen. Da ist eine kleine Platte reingeschweisst die eine scharfe Kante hatte an der die Leitung hängen blieb. Da habe ich mit dem Bohrer etwa 1-2mm von abgefräßt so das die Leitung da ohne weiteres durch konnte. Dann durch das längliche Loch gefädelt, TL reingepresst und so hat sich die Leitung automatisch schon an die Rundung des Rahmens gelegt... Fahre das jetzt seit ein paar Monaten so und alles ist prima. Schone das Rad nicht. Drops, Wurzeldecken und Sprünge sind regelmäßig... Auch der ein oder andere sturz ist klaglos überstanden... 

Die kabelführungen am unterrohr mussten auch mit der Rundfeile von 3 auf 4 Plätze erweitert werden. Ging auch problemlos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JuL (26. November 2013)

Verkaufe mein gerade mal 3 Monate altes E1, falls Jemand Interesse hat : 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/280348-rotwild-e1-grosze-l-top-ausstattung-dt-tricon-fox-kashima-xt-e13


----------



## 2014macHartmann (26. November 2013)

Möchte ja nicht meckern, aber der Rahmen ist von 2012!
Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber ab 2013 sind die Rahmen Grün.


----------



## JuL (26. November 2013)

Hi, 
du hast Recht.

Habe gerade noch mal nach gefragt: Rahmen ist ein 2012er Modell, welcher bis auf die Farbe dem 2013er entspricht. Die Komponenten sind von einem 2013er.

Danke für den Hinweis, wäre sonst blöd da gestanden, hätte mich Jemand drauf angesprochen!


----------



## Lapper22 (26. November 2013)

Hi,

vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Fahre ein RFC0.4 aus dem Jahr 2006. Ich liebe es, leider benötigt der Rahmen eine Sattelstütze mit 27,2mm Durchmesser.

Nun habe ich im aktuellen mtbrider-Katalog gesehen, die Reverb gibt es jetzt auch mit diesem Durchmesser.

Da ich oft meine Fotoausrüstung mit auf Tour nehme, komme ich bestimmt auf 100 - 110 kg "Kampfgewicht". Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Sattelstütze gemacht? Ich mache mir etwas Sorgen wegen der Biegekräfte, wenn sie komplett ausgefahren ist.

Allen noch einen schönen Abend.

Gruß Sven


----------



## der freed (26. November 2013)

Die Kindshock LEV gibts auch mit 27,2mm und "nur" 100mm absenkung...vllt ist das ja dann das richtige für dich? Natürlich musst du dann mal schauen wie es mit der gesamt Länge der Stütze aussieht, zwecks Auszug.
Wegen der Reverb am besten mal bei Sport Import anrufen, bei Kindshock bei Wiener Bike Parts...die haben die Service dafür und können dir auf jeden fall das richtige sagen...dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite!


  @luxaltera  @abi_1984 Hier mal meine Lösung von der Stealh...ist ja alles schön und gut, nur wenns kalt ist dann will so ein Ding halt gar nicht mehr, das nervt mich schon etwas! So ein Problem hatte ich bei meiner Kindshock LEV nie...! 




  @at021971 Also es ist auf jeden Fall rot, kein Feuerrot aber auf jeden fall kein Orange...hab mal versucht Bilder davon zu machen, ist aber nicht wirklich zu erkennen!


----------



## at021971 (26. November 2013)

Dank für das Photo. Da sieht es doch so aus, dass die vor der EuroBike erschienen und aktuell noch immer auf der Homepage gezeigten Bilder des R.X1 FS entweder eine schlecht Farbwiedergabe haben oder Rotwild in der Serie die Farbe dunkler gemacht hat.


----------



## luxaltera (26. November 2013)

Reverb bei Kälte. Ist bloß weils Öl kalt ist. Einfach die Speeds schraube voll auf Slow drehen und etwas Öl nachfüllen und wieder auf fast drehen dann geht die auch.


----------



## ScottRog69 (3. Dezember 2013)

Moin Folks,

vor dem Winter muss ich am E1 die Reifen wechseln...
da  es mein Winterbike ist hätte ich gerne eine Empfehlung für Matsch &  Schnee!?! Was könnt ihr empfehlen mit viiiieeeelllll Grip. (Habe mich  bereits bei Nässe und Laub geschmissen die Tage!  


Danke und sturzfreien Winter...

Rog.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2013)

Conti Baron BC in 2,3.
keinesfalls Schwalbe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zero-bond (3. Dezember 2013)

Vorne Maxxis Ardent - Hinten Maxxis High Roller II


----------



## ScottRog69 (3. Dezember 2013)

He he.. danke, 
jetzt wirds kompliziert! )

Conti oder Maxxis... das ist hier die Frage...


----------



## zero-bond (3. Dezember 2013)

Fahre im Sommer die Rubber Queen, war mir aber auf nassen Steinen und Wurzeln zu rutschig.


----------



## ScottRog69 (3. Dezember 2013)

Mir geht es eher darum, sicher und gemütlich längere Touren (Wald & Forst) zu fahren. Keinesfalles Trails und DH im Winter. Fahre auch gerne mal nackt bei Schnee! Äh nachts natürlcih....


----------



## RCC03-Biker (3. Dezember 2013)

Wenn die Maxxis Kombi, dann aber HighRoller vorne und Ardent hinten.
Vorne braucht man mehr Grip als hinten


----------



## ScottRog69 (3. Dezember 2013)

Alternativ... habe ich noch 2* Fat Albert in 2.4, Modell 2012 hier rum liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (3. Dezember 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Alternativ... habe ich noch 2* Fat Albert in 2.4, Modell 2012 hier rum liegen.



Mit denen bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden. Zur Schneetauglichkeit kann ich aber bisher noch nix sagen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2013)

Für Forstautobahnen und gemütliche Touren wirst du sicher keinen besonderen reifen benötigen.
Es sein denn, du hast etwas mit 42er Gummimischung oder auch Vertstar von Schwalbe.
Aber davon gehe ich bei deinem Einsatzbereich nicht aus.


----------



## ScottRog69 (3. Dezember 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Für Forstautobahnen und gemütliche Touren wirst du sicher keinen besonderen reifen benötigen.
> Es sein denn, du hast etwas mit 42er Gummimischung oder auch Vertstar von Schwalbe.
> Aber davon gehe ich bei deinem Einsatzbereich nicht aus.



Hatte es letztes Jahr mal kurz mit dem Race Fully und Rocket Rotz probiert! Das kannst Du hacken, kein Vorwärtskommen mehr bei geschl. Schneedecke.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. Dezember 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Für Forstautobahnen und gemütliche Touren wirst du sicher keinen besonderen reifen benötigen.



+++

Im Grunde wirst du da selbst mit einem Reifen wie dem "Racing Ralph" gut klar kommen.
Sobald es auf ruppige Trails geht sollte es bei feuchten Verhältnissen schon ein Baron BCC sein, aber danach klingt das nach der Beschreibung eher nicht.
Von daher würde ich empfehlen nach einem Reifen-Schnäppchen Ausschau zu halten und den Fokus eher auf Pannensicherheit und akzeptables Gewicht legen. Für Forstautobahn und gemütliche Touren ist wahrscheinlich selbst die Optik des Reifens für den Fahrspaß wichtiger als die inneren Werte


----------



## ScottRog69 (3. Dezember 2013)

Naja, da bin ich schon leidensfähig denn leicht, robust und noch Hammertraktion gibt es nicht. Unter 750g taugt kein Reifen für den Winter... und die Optik ist da auch eher Zweitrangig!?


----------



## Maledivo (4. Dezember 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Jau, es wiegt so um 1800 gr.
> 
> Bei ZTR Crest könnte ich um 1500-1600 gr liegen, ist aber nicht so stabil wie Flow EX, jedoch für mein Anliegen ausreichend.
> 
> ...



Nun ist soweit - habe nun neue LRS bestellt. Es wird ein Hope mit ZTR Arch EX sein, ich freue mich - leider muss ich noch 2 Wochen warten.

ZTR Crest kommt raus - für mein Revierbereich nicht so geeignet - ZTR Flow ein wenig überdimensioniert und ZTR Arch EX liegt genau dazuwischen . Das reicht völlig für meinen guten C1 .

Bin nun am überlegen ob ich direkt tubeless mache, habe RQ 2,2 Race Sport, zwar BCC jedoch sollte man Protection-Version nehmen falls man tubeless fahren möchte. Vielleicht fahre ich erst mal mit Schlauch und nach "Ausradieren" der Felgenprofile hole ich mir dann Protection-Version und Tubeless Satz.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2013)

DT Felgenbänder rein und direkt schlauchlos fahren.
(Eclipse ist das original DT, Dt labelt nur)

Allerdings kenne ich keinen bei dem die BCC von Conti mit Milch dicht geworden sind.
Der Gummi ist zur Milch wie Wasser zu Öl.

Aber trotzdem geht an tubeless nix vorbei!


----------



## Maledivo (4. Dezember 2013)

Danke Rockyrider, ich werde es mal versuchen. Notfalls kann ich immer noch mit Schlauch fahren. Habe noch 4 neue 

Notubes Tubelles-Kit ist auch gut oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich bevorzuge das von DT weil es eine Art "Höcker" auf dem bett buildet.
Ähnlich einer Tubelessfelge, der Reifen ploppt fester drauf.
Zur Demontage muss man den reifen schon kräftig von der Felge drücken, ergo er springt auch nicht so leicht von selbst runter.

Ein zweiter Vorteil ist die Tatsache, dass man den reifen zur Montage schon händisch teilweise "hinter den Höcker" legen kann.
Dann geht die Luft beim Aufpumpen besser rein, auch ohne Druckluft von der Tanke.


----------



## Maledivo (4. Dezember 2013)

Danke! Gut zu wissen ;-)

Ist schließlich mein erstes Tubeless.

Hoffe es klappt prima mit RQ ;-) Bin recht sehr zufrieden mit dieser Bereifung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (4. Dezember 2013)

Hm.. wir machen anscheined gerade nen Schlauch & Reifen Fred aber dann reihe ich mich da auch mal ein... 

Warum wollen alle Tubeless? Wegen dem Pannenschutz? Bestimmt nicht wegen dem geringeren Gewicht & dem Rollwiderstand?? 

Ich fahre Ultraleichtschläuche mit Milch, hatte noch nie ne Panne!
(95g od 109g)

Wenn ich Felgenband, Kleber, Milch Ventile und schwerere Deckmäntel addiere.. scheidet der "Gewichtseinsparungs - Aspekt" schonmal aus oder irre ich da?

Sers Rog.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2013)

für mich tubeless weil:

-eindeutig mehr tracktion
-etwas weniger rollwiderstand da keine Reifung zwischen Reifen und Schluach
-kein snackebit mehr (!)
-kleinere Beschädigungen (Dornen etc.) reparieren sich von selbst


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. Dezember 2013)

Schlauchlos zu fahren finde ich persönlich nur mit Systemlaufrädern (=UST) sinnvoll, ansonsten ist das je nach Reifen sehr üble Gefrickel die Vorteile nicht wert. Zumindest hatte ich selbst bei 1,6bar trotz vielen kleineren Durchschlägen nie Probleme mit Schlangenbiss und durch eine Baron-Karkasse kommt auch kein Dorn durch


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Schlauchlos zu fahren finde ich persönlich nur mit Systemlaufrädern (=UST) sinnvoll, ansonsten ist das je nach Reifen sehr üble Gefrickel die Vorteile nicht wert. Zumindest hatte ich selbst bei 1,6bar trotz vielen kleineren Durchschlägen nie Probleme mit Schlangenbiss und durch eine Baron-Karkasse kommt auch kein Dorn durch




Snackebite habe ich auch 2,4er Reifen mit 1,8- 2,0bar.
Kommt wohl sehr auf den Einsatzzweck und die Fahrweise an.

Das Band von DT/ Eclipse erzeugt durch seine Form eine UST Felge.

Und das mit den Dornen wiederlege ich dir heute Abend anhand eines Fotos...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. Dezember 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Snackebite habe ich auch 2,4er Reifen mit 1,8- 2,0bar.
> Kommt wohl sehr auf den Einsatzzweck und die Fahrweise an.



Ich würde eher sagen auf das Fahrergewicht und die Federgabel, denn die Steinkanten auf die man bei den Gardasee-Freeride-Strecken unweigerlich immer wieder draufknallt sind sicher prädestiniertes Schlangenrevier bei <2bar Luftdruck


----------



## Sauerlandradler (4. Dezember 2013)

ich bin seit fast zwei Jahren schlauchlos in einer ZTR flow unterwegs und seit dem absolut pannenfrei. Allerdings ist es mit weniger als 1,8 bar nicht mehr so doll.
Als Reifen fahre bisher ich den Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,4 mit Doc Blue.

Grüße


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2013)

68kg nackisch mit 180er VAN am Vorderrad dürften nicht die Hauptschuldigen sein.

Fahre 1,7-  1,8 bar, darunter wirds mir zu schwammig, besonders in Kurven.

Für den Snackebite brauche ich nicht den Gardasee, unsere Hometrails genügen.
Und meist ist es das Hinterrad.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahr bei quasi identischen Daten (70kg, 180er Totem) hinten den Baron 2.3 mit etwas weniger als 2bar und der ist ja nicht gerade ein Downhill-Reifen, aber ich hatte bisher selbst im Bikepark Glück... seit dem Aufbau Ende 2011 noch keine einzige Reifenpanne am Enduro 

Auch am Stadtrad mit 7500km/Jahr Fahrleistung hatte ich bisher in 7 Jahren nur einen einzigen Platten durch eine extrem fies geformte Mini-Scherbe, die sich selbst durch den Marathon Dureme gearbeitet hat. Aber an meiner Fahrweise kann es eigentlich nicht liegen, die ist nicht wirklich materialschonend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Da frage ich mich dann schon manchmal was in Gottes Namen ihr mit euren Hirschen so anstellt


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2013)

Die Diskussion ist sicher nicht zielführend, aber in der Jahreszeit dürfe sie sicher nicht stören?

Den 2,3er baron fahre ich auch, aber nur im Winter.
Mit Schlauch.
Ist sicher ein prima Reifen, im Sommer hat er mir aber zu wenig Volumen.
Das kostet dann direkt eine neue Felge.

Und auf die Frage nach dem "was macht ihr mit den Hirschen" hatte ich doch mal die beiden Videos von einem "Pfalz-Treffen" reingestellt:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwgBu1YuB4s"]Pfalz- Treffen- 2012/ Teil 2.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia] 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwyNCyret98"]Pfalz-Treffen-2012.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. Dezember 2013)

Da bei den Action-Kameras die Details extrem verwaschen sind kann ich anhand deines Videos den Trail nicht wirklich beurteilen, er sieht aber nach Spaß aus 

Durchschläge hatte ich bisher nur in solchen Passagen und selbst da nur am Vorderrad:





Was soll man im Winter schon anderes machen, als über die vergangene Saison reflektieren


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2013)

Die Fotos sehen Skull/ Coast & Co aus.

Da hat es nur Beulen in die felben gegeben, aber dank tubeless keinen Durchschlag/ Plattfuß

Und ab dem Wochenende können wir wohl noch mehr über die vergangene Saison nachdenken....


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. Dezember 2013)

Genau, das war der Skull, wobei ich dem Baron eher auf dem Anaconda gehuldigt habe (extrem steiler, rutschiger Waldboden)...

Bis heute Nachmittag wäre richtig gutes Tourenwetter bei uns im Süden gewesen, leider muss man ab und zu auch dafür sorgen, dass die Fahrradteilekasse wieder aufgefüllt wird.


----------



## Orakel (4. Dezember 2013)

wenn ich das so lese,überlege ich mir ob ich nicht meinen neuen LRsatz mit Dichtmilch befülle und ausprobiere.
Das Bild zum LRsatz


----------



## Orakel (4. Dezember 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ist sicher nicht zielführend, aber in der Jahreszeit dürfe sie sicher nicht stören?


nö


----------



## Vincy (4. Dezember 2013)

In der aktuellen MB 1/2014 ist ein Vergleichstest mit dem R.X1 650b Pro. Testurteil "Sehr gut".
Der Rahmen (M) wiegt mit Dämpfer 3270g. Das kpl Rad (Version Pro) wiegt 12,96kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal das Foto zum Dorn im Baron:


----------



## ScottRog69 (5. Dezember 2013)

Besser im Baron, als im Auge! )
Na also, ich glaube das schafft kaum ein MTB Reifen trotz Schlauch und Milch!?

Habe mr auf Fuerte in einen richtigen Motorrad Enduroschlappen damit einen Platten gefahren.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. Dezember 2013)

Wär geil wenn man mit Milch durch ein Nagelbrett der Polizei fahren könnte


----------



## Orakel (6. Dezember 2013)

demnächst mehr


----------



## luxaltera (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahre tubeless vorne muddy mary hinten fat albert (VR) 
Geht prima, auch bei Kälte. Wenn man bei diesen Bedingungen wegrutscht und denkt das Eingreifen da unglaublich viel Abhilfe schafft liegt man eh falsch. 
Natürlich ist ein geeigneter Reifen besser für besondere Bedingungen, aber wer steif und verkrampft auf dem Rad sitzt sobalds rutschig wird, wird mit jedem Reifen Probleme haben. Bei diesem Wetter ist das Wichtigste um relaxed und locker auf dem Bike zu sitzen bzw in rutschigen Situationen eben nicht zu sitzen sondern aktiv im stehen zu fahren und auf den Schwerpunkt zu achten. Dann ist wegrutschen echt kein Thema. Und nur dann macht sich ein Reifenwechsel überhaupt richtig bemerkbar. 

Meine 2ct


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis, bin mit dir einer Mainung.
Deshalb gehen Reifendiskussionen auch so arg aneinander vorbei.


----------



## TOM4 (6. Dezember 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> demnächst mehr



Je öfter ich das grau seh, desto mehr gefällts mir!

Wann gibts mehr?


----------



## Orakel (6. Dezember 2013)

Das Grau sieht in freier Wildbahn deutlich besser aus wie im Katalog
Morgen oder am Sonntag.


----------



## Maledivo (6. Dezember 2013)

Cool. Ich freue mich auf die Bilder.


----------



## ScottRog69 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ärgere mich so... war am 29.11. auf Rotwild Präsentation und meine Frau hatte mein Handy mit im Auto... keine Bilder! Grrrrr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (6. Dezember 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> demnächst mehr



Hallo,

Bitte mehr Bilder,

Ich will nächste Woche zuschlagen.

Kannst Du Detailbilder reinstellen?

Ansonsten Gratulation zum Bike. Macht schon geil was her.

Mainbiker


----------



## Orakel (6. Dezember 2013)

Mehr Bilder kommen, auch im Detail. 
Aufgepasst 26 zoll


----------



## tramom (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
bin neu hier im Forum also Guten Abend erstmal.
Komme aus dem Odenwald und hab auch ein Rotwild.

Hier mal ein Bild vom Sommer in den Vogesen. Das eine E1 ist übrigens der Prototyp den Richie Schley damals gefahren ist. Quasi der Urahn aller E1er.

Schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hi Carsten,

hat der Urvater auch eine geschmiedete Wippe mit "E1" in 3D drauf?

So habe ich es unter Manni Stromberg 2010 gesehen.


----------



## Mecki (7. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Könnte mir jemand weiterhelfen mit den Dämpfereinbaumaßen (Breite der gleitlager/ Buchsen)des Rotwild E1 von 2012.
Find auf der Homepage nichts....was aber auch an mir liegen könnte...
Danke und Grüße,
Mecki


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Dezember 2013)

216/63mm mit beiderseiteig 22 x 8er Buchsen.
Vorsicht bei Nadellager oben!


----------



## Mecki (7. Dezember 2013)

Super! Danke für die schnelle Antwort!!!!


----------



## Orakel (8. Dezember 2013)

Jo, isch den scho Weihnoachtn (frei nach dem kaiser)
2014er X1 26"
Gewicht wie auf dem Bild 13,18Kg












mehr Bilder vom X1 in meiner Galerie


----------



## TOM4 (8. Dezember 2013)

Warum x1 und x2? Warum nicht einE/Q 1 zum x2? Aber nichts desto trotz sehr geiles ding vor allem die ausstattung spielt alle stückerl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (8. Dezember 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Warum x1 und x2? Warum nicht einE/Q 1 zum x2? Aber nichts desto trotz sehr geiles ding vor allem die ausstattung spielt alle stückerl


das X2 ist an die Fr. übergegangen
E1/Q1 scheiden aufgrund von 650B/27,5 aus, ich trau der sache noch nicht.
Dazu finde ich das Q1 optisch net soo der Hit.


----------



## TOM4 (8. Dezember 2013)

Was bringt man(n) nicht für opfer für die frauen ich glaub da hast keinen schlechten deal gmacht! Viel spass 
Ach noch was, hast eine 160er gabel drinn?


----------



## Orakel (8. Dezember 2013)

jiep, 160er Float(34er)


----------



## Bolzer1711 (8. Dezember 2013)

@Orakel

sehr schönes X1 und ich kann dir versichern, das fährt richtig gut. Auch die 160mm Gabel tut dem Bike gut...  bin, nach dem Umbau, zwar noch immer keine gescheite Trailabfahrt gefahren, aber die Geometrieänderung und das Fahrverhalten ist wirklich klasse.

Nach dem ganzen 27,5 Hype, auch nach der Eurobike, weiß ich nicht ob ich mir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch ein 26ziger gekauft hätte. Bin heute auch mal wieder mit meinem Freund unterwegs gewesen, 2014 werden wir unsere Räder noch behalten.....    Ende nächsten Jahres wird dann mal der Markt sondiert und getestet.

Aber super, dass du die Laufradgrößen noch hoch hälst.........


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. Dezember 2013)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @Orakel
> Nach dem ganzen 27,5 Hype, auch nach der Eurobike, weiß ich nicht ob ich mir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch ein 26ziger gekauft hätte.



Du nennst es doch selbst einen Hype, was es auch ist, warum dann die Schlußfolgerung diesem Hype nachzulaufen?


----------



## at021971 (9. Dezember 2013)

@Orakel 
Sehr schönes R.X1 FS. Könnte man glatt unvernünftig werden und Lust auf eines bekommen. Aber zum Glück gibt es in 2014 keines in meiner Größe mehr. Wird dann evtl. eher ein R.X1 FS 650b werden. Aber erst mal abwarten, ob Rotwild sich für 2015 zu einem R.X2 FS 650b durchringt.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (9. Dezember 2013)

@bolzer& at
ich habe mir das reichlich und lang überlegt ob nochmals ein 26" ins Haus kommt,quasi grad wegen dem 650B Hype.
Warum dann 26",?
Ich warte ob sich 650B durchsetzt, wenn ja, sind bis dahin die Geometrien auf die Laufradgrösse abgestimmt und die Kinematik auf 1*11 oder 2*10 ausgelegt.
Und vll. hat dann Rotwild auch wieder eins in Carbon


----------



## danielwlo (10. Dezember 2013)

Danke für Ihren Beitrag.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (10. Dezember 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> @bolzer& at
> ich habe mir das reichlich und lang überlegt ob nochmals ein 26" ins Haus kommt,quasi grad wegen dem 650B Hype.
> Warum dann 26",?
> Ich warte ob sich 650B durchsetzt, wenn ja, sind bis dahin die Geometrien auf die Laufradgrösse abgestimmt und die Kinematik auf 1*11 oder 2*10 ausgelegt.
> Und vll. hat dann Rotwild auch wieder eins in Carbon



Hallo,

nochmal Gratulation zu diesen geilen Bike. Ich hoffe ich werde am Samstag schwach. Habe Termin mit meinen neuen Bikehändler, und würde das X1 gerne in 650B kaufen.

Kann es kaum noch erwarten. Werde es aber auf eine 3fach Kurbel umbauen lassen. Und was ich jetzt noch nicht entschieden habe ist die Ausstattung. Entweder EVO oder PRO? Da bin ich noch nicht so recht im klaren.

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## Orakel (10. Dezember 2013)

kurze Anmerkung, da weiter vorne über Reifen Diskusiert wurde, habe einen satz Conti Trailking (ehemals RQ) in 2,4 Protection günstig abzugeben, waren auf dem X1 montiert.
Bei Intresse PN.


----------



## abi_1984 (10. Dezember 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> kurze Anmerkung, da weiter vorne über Reifen Diskusiert wurde, habe einen satz Conti Trailking (ehemals RQ) in 2,4 Protection günstig abzugeben, waren auf dem X1 montiert.
> Bei Intresse PN.



Was auch immer Dich dazu bewogen hat, stattdessen nen Nobby Nic zu montieren...


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2013)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Was auch immer Dich dazu bewogen hat, stattdessen nen Nobby Nic zu montieren...



das ist doch ein ganz heikles Thema welches man vortrefflich durchstreiten kann.

Der Reifen hängt doch immer von Untergrund, Witterungsverhälnissen und Fahrtechnik ab.
Ich würde m Winter z. B. keinen von beiden fahren.
Im Sommer nur den Conti, aber kein NN niemals nicht.


----------



## Orakel (11. Dezember 2013)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Was auch immer Dich dazu bewogen hat, stattdessen nen Nobby Nic zu montieren...



Mein Fahrstil.
Im Ernst, ich hatte noch nie mit irgendeinem Schwalbe Reifen Probleme, wäre da unrunder lauf oder dass mir einer von der Felge gesprungen wäre. 
Liegt vll.an der gepflegten Fahrweise.


----------



## ScottRog69 (11. Dezember 2013)

hi!

Need help.


Mein 2011 E1 Rahmen ist beim Lackierer.  Mir ist gestern das Bike im Stand umgefallen an ein Bauschild. Direkt am Oberrohr ist ein 10Cent großer Lackabplatzer bis aufs nackte Alu! 


Ich bleibe dabei, Rotwild Lack ist der größte Sch.... den ich als Lackierer je in Händen hatte. ;( 


Aber das ist nicht die Frage hat jemand zufällig die Länge und dicke der Lagerbuchsen des RP2 Dämpfers griffbereit der beim 2011 verbaut wurde? Kann leider nicht nachmessen. 

Danke den E1 Cracks...


Rog.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Dezember 2013)

Du meinst die in den Dämpferaugen?
Die haben 22 x 8 mm, nimm die neuen Fox


----------



## ScottRog69 (11. Dezember 2013)

Hm, warum dachte ich mir, das Du der erste sein würdest Andi!?! ) 


meinte die Dämpferlänge ( Aufnahme Abstand und die Breite der Lager!?! 
Meinst Du Dämpfer 220mm Lang und Lager 8mm dick?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (11. Dezember 2013)

Ja der Lack, das ist schon so eine Sache, deshalb immer RAW mit Klarlack  
Oben und unten 22,2 x 8mm

Mist zu spät! 

Er meint 22mm breit und 8mm Bohrung!


----------



## fruchtmoose (11. Dezember 2013)

-


----------



## ScottRog69 (11. Dezember 2013)

ja aber wie lange muss der Dämpfer sein bei 175mm Federweg? Länge von Buchse zu Buchse? 22cm 19,5? Oder kann ihn wer von drr Tox Seite verlinken?
lg Rog.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Dezember 2013)

216 x 63mm (ausgefedert von Mitte DÃ¤mpferauge zu Mitte DÃ¤mpferauge x Hub)
Druckstufe "M"
Zugstufe "M"
Boostdruck 225psi beim RP
Luftkammer XV1
NachrÃ¼stdÃ¤mpfer haben immer M/ M/ 200.
Je nach Gewicht ist das auch ausreichend, sonst kannst du den Druck Ã¤ndern lassen, kostet um 15,-â¬ bei Toxo.
http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-BLOW-OUT/2011-FLOAT-RP23-216-63-5-BOOST-VALVE-XV.html 

Bei den CDT Modellen soltest du mal bei Toxo nachfragen was vergleichbar mit der oben genannten Ã¤lteren Kennzeichnung ist.

Beim Float X ist der Boostdruck fix, die Tunes hingegen analog.
http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...T-X-F-S-CTD-Adj-K--216-63-5--8-500--2-50.html


----------



## ScottRog69 (12. Dezember 2013)

Hi!

Danke, Andi du bist mein Held! 
Kann es sein, dass der Fox Float X nicht in den 2011ér Rahmen passt? 


Toxoholic ist sich auch nicht sicher.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Dezember 2013)

2011er Rahmen, Größe "M":













Der Flaot X hat kein BoostValve mehr, weder im AGB noch vor der Zugstufennadel (wie beim RP).
Er ist rein Shim basiert, also so wie du einen RP von Push zurück bekommen würdest.


----------



## ScottRog69 (12. Dezember 2013)

Andi:

 Held, Held, Held!   

Wenn DU mir jetzt auch noch sagst das Trinkflasche und Rotwild Carbonhalter passen... dann ist mein Weihnachten gerettet!! 





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 2011er Rahmen, Größe "M":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## branderstier (13. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Rotwildritter,

ich müsste mein RR2-FS-Carbon, 26er Größe L aus Platzmangel verkaufen.
Habe es schon angeboten, jedoch hat niemand, obwohl der Preis meiner Meinung nach ok ist darauf reagiert.
Das Bike ist Top, aus 2008 wenig gefahren und nur mit Highend Teilen bestückt.
Meint ihr es macht Sinn, es in Teilen zu verkaufen??

Schöne Grüße,

Peter


----------



## Maledivo (13. Dezember 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei, Rotwild Lack ist der größte Sch.... den ich als Lackierer je in Händen hatte. ;(



Dann habe ich wohl ein Bike mit Sonderlackierung erworben, bis jetzt habe ich nur übliche Gebrauchtsspuren, hoffentlich bleibt es weiter so.

Gestern sind neue LRS eingetroffen, ich muss zuerst mein Bike reinigen, sonst schaut es blöd aus . Dann gibt es Bilder 

Ich gehöre wohl langsam zu Exoten, immer weniger haben C1-Modelle 

Ich habe mich entschieden, bis Frühjahr 2015 wird kein neues Bike gekauft, erst dann werde ich mal umschauen, jedenfalls ab X1 aufwärts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (13. Dezember 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Hm, warum dachte ich mir, das Du der erste sein würdest Andi!?! )
> 
> 
> meinte die Dämpferlänge ( Aufnahme Abstand und die Breite der Lager!?!
> Meinst Du Dämpfer 220mm Lang und Lager 8mm dick?



Andi ist ja Weltmeister im Wissen was mit Fox-Federung zu tun hat. Zum Glück haben wir ihn in unsere Rotwild-Rudel


----------



## Kordl (13. Dezember 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Dann habe ich wohl ein Bike mit Sonderlackierung erworben, bis jetzt habe ich nur übliche Gebrauchtsspuren, hoffentlich bleibt es weiter so.
> 
> Gestern sind neue LRS eingetroffen, ich muss zuerst mein Bike reinigen, sonst schaut es blöd aus . Dann gibt es Bilder
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch noch C1 Treiber. 
Für meine Zwecke passt es... 

Tom


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Dezember 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Dann habe ich wohl ein Bike mit Sonderlackierung erworben, bis jetzt habe ich nur übliche Gebrauchtsspuren,.....



Beim nächsten Mal tauschen wir mal die Bikes am Fischerpfad.
Danach hast du auch Standardlack....


----------



## Maledivo (13. Dezember 2013)

Dann haue ich mit Deinem Bike ab. ;-)


----------



## grosser (13. Dezember 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Dann haue ich mit Deinem Bike ab. ;-)



Das schafste du nicht!


----------



## Maledivo (14. Dezember 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Das schafste du nicht!




Wenigsten bei Uphill hole ich mir den Vorsprung, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (14. Dezember 2013)

Kordl schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch C1 Treiber.
> Für meine Zwecke passt es...
> 
> Tom


----------



## Düst__ (14. Dezember 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Dann habe ich wohl ein Bike mit Sonderlackierung erworben, bis jetzt habe ich nur übliche Gebrauchtsspuren, hoffentlich bleibt es weiter so.



finde den lack jetz auch nicht soo schlecht. Also bei mir platzt nix ab..
Nur am oberrohr, da hat sich der nette lift mann am geiskopf etwas komisch angestellt beim runter heben...

Im vergleich zum lack meines Santa Cruz VP-Free...ist das E1 um Welten besser.

Und nein, mir muss niemand zeigen wie oder wo man ein rad fahren muss, damit lack so seine macken bekommt. Ich gehe mit sicherheit nicht zimperlich mit meinen rädern um...
Lackprobleme hab ich dennoch keine...


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Dezember 2013)

Kann mir einer von Euch Jungs auf die schnelle sagen, ob der E1 Rahmen - 2011/2012 - hinten eine pm Aufnahme oder Is hat?

Würde gerne ne 200/203 Scheibe fahren. Oder is der nur für 185 freigegeben??

Danke und Gruss 
chris


----------



## XDennisX (15. Dezember 2013)

@ mr Nice

Also meines Wissens hatte Rotwild 2011/12 einen "Running change". Es wurden Hinterbauten mit is und pm verbaut. Ich hatte damals am C1 ( Modell 2012) beim Kauf eine pm Aufnahme, der Hinterbau wurde nach zwei wochen aufgrund einer fehlerhaften Lackierung getauscht, dann hatte ich plötzlich is.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Dezember 2013)

2011= ISS
ab 2012= PostMount


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. Dezember 2013)

Würde ich auch gerne machen, gehen 200mm problemlos beim 2011er E1-Rahmen?


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Dezember 2013)

Ahh, okay danke Jungs

Da auf meinem Rahmen 2012 steht müsste er ja dann PM 6 haben und ich entsprechend einen Adapter PM 203 http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...remsadapter-sm-mar203-hinten-pmis/304198.html nehmen, richtig?







Gruss
chris


----------



## der freed (15. Dezember 2013)

In deinem Link handelt es sich allerdings um einen IS/PM Adapter. Du bräuchtest PM/PM wahrscheinlich von 6" auf 8" find auf die schnelle kein passenden link.

Wenn mich jetzt nicht alles täuscht bin ich heute zusammen mit deinen "alten" Liteville den Berg hoch


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Dezember 2013)

Das könnte durchaus möglich gewesen sein 

Für hinten finde ich keinen pm/pm Adapter.... oder geht auch der http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...eqrecqid=a2c90502-661b-11e3-a727-002421dde24d - haupst. pm 6 auf pm8 

Gruss
chris


----------



## NorwegianWood (16. Dezember 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von Euch Jungs auf die schnelle sagen, ob der E1 Rahmen - 2011/2012 - hinten eine pm Aufnahme oder Is hat?
> 
> Würde gerne ne 200/203 Scheibe fahren. Oder is der nur für 185 freigegeben??
> 
> ...



Hey Howard,

ich fahre das E1 2011 mit 203mm Scheibe hinten, funktioniert problemlos, ist allerdings ein Rahmen mit IS Aufnahme..

Gruß, Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camaroracer (16. Dezember 2013)

Da die Bremszange bei 180mm Scheibe hinten direkt ohne Adapter montiert ist handelt sich bei der Halterung um PM7 und nicht PM6 daher dürfte ein normaler Adapter für 203mm (PM6 auf PM8) nicht passen.

Ich habe bei meinem 2013 R.G1 aus diesem Grund ein PM7 (180mm) auf PM8 (203mm) Adapter montiert. Das passt perfekt.


Gruß Bernd


----------



## camaroracer (16. Dezember 2013)

Und da die meisten zu faul zum Googeln sind : 

   

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22032_Adapter-NR-26-fuer-PM-7--VR-203mm-Postmount-.html

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...PM7-203-mm-Scheibe-incl-Schrauben--21888.html
(Bild ist nicht richtig)


oder jeder andere Scheibenbremsadapter PM-PM +20 mit einer zusätzlichen 1,5mm Scheibe. Gibt es z.B. von Brakeforce One u.A. .
Hier ein Link mit einer schönen Tabelle unten auf der Seite :

http://doctorcycle.de/BFO-Scheibenbremsadapter-alle-Typen

oder

http://www.bikeshop-cooperation.de/...1&mapg=2&maid=bfoa&maaktion=null&parextid=BFO

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Dezember 2013)

Danke Bernd aber auf dem Bild - Rahmen 2012







ist bei einer 180er Scheibe auch schon ein Adapter monitiert... desh. meine Frage was für einen Adapter ich für ne 203er Scheibe brauche bzw. ich einen pm 6 auf pm 8 Front z.B.  http://www.bruegelmann.de/clarks-disc-adapter-203-front-pm-blackano-338255.html auch hinten nutzen kann.

Das mit PM 7 glaube ich ist daher nicht richtig. ABER ich lasse mich gerne auch eines besseren Belehren

Gruss
chris


----------



## camaroracer (16. Dezember 2013)

Wo ist auf deinem Bild ein Adapter montiert


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt!! Da ist der Bremssattel ohne Adapter drauf..

Mea Culpa!! Ich sollte viel. mal doch zum Augenarzt

Du meinst allso so wie hier bei dir sollte es passen??




Gruss
chris


----------



## camaroracer (16. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das ist mein G1. Hatte von Werk auch eine 180mm Scheibe und auf dem Bild aus meinem Fotoalbum siehst du die 203mm Scheibe und den Adapter PM7 auf PM8  .


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Dezember 2013)

Das war jetzt aber eine schwere Geburt.... puuuh

Danke

Gruss
chris


----------



## abi_1984 (16. Dezember 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Ahh, okay danke Jungs
> 
> Da auf meinem Rahmen 2012 steht müsste er ja dann PM 6 haben und ich entsprechend einen Adapter PM 203 http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...remsadapter-sm-mar203-hinten-pmis/304198.html nehmen, richtig?
> 
> ...



Falsch.

Leider hab ich im Netz noch keine vernünftige Übersicht gefunden, wie sich  das mit den ganzen Bremsscheibenstandards und den möglichen Adaptern so verhält.

Jedenfalls gibt es verschiedene Postmount Standards, die in Zoll grob den  Scheibengrößen in mm entsprechen, die Du ohne Adapter fahren kannst (PM6"/160mm, PM7"/180mm, PM8"/200mm).

Dein E1 Hinterbau hat eine 7" Postmount Aufnahme, d.h. Du kannst eine 180mm Scheibe ohne Adapter fahren. So ist es ja auch auf dem Bild zu sehen. Kleinere Scheibe als 180mm geht erst gar nicht.
Wenn Du jetzt auf 200/203mm Scheibe gehen willst, brauchst Du eigentlich einen beliebigen Adapter, der von PM auf PM+20mm spacert (also ca. 1cm dick ist).

Meistens beziehen sich die Bezeichnungen der Hersteller auf den Einsatz an der Federgabel. Hier entspricht es dem einfachen Fall als wolltest Du eine Gabel mit "normaler" 6" Postmount Aufnahme mit 180/185er Scheibe fahren. Dazu benötigst Du den "dünnsten" PM auf PM Adapter den es gibt.
Da die Scheibendurchmesser (180/185mm oder 200/203mm) natürlich auch nicht wirklich genormt sind, gibt es hier je nach Adapterhersteller kleine Abweichungen, die aber in der Praxis nicht ins Gewicht fallen.
Von Formula könntest Du nehmen den VR 6 Postmount 180mm: FD40148-10. Bei Shimano nennt sich das Teil SM-MA-F180P/P2, bei Hayes Teilenummer 98-18639, etc. etc.

Im Bikemarkt hab ich auf die Schnelle folgende gefunden:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/272368-avid-adapter-postmount-160-post-bremsscheiben-adapter
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/201479-avid-adapter-180-pm
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/258471-formula-adapter-f180-pm-pm
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/261954-shimano-sm-ma-f180p-p2-adapter-shimano-schrauben-shimano-bremsscheibenschrauben-alles-neu

Hoffe ich hab jetzt nicht für allzuviel Unklarheit gesorgt


----------



## camaroracer (16. Dezember 2013)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Leider hab ich im Netz noch keine vernünftige Übersicht gefunden, wie sich  das mit den ganzen Bremsscheibenstandards und den möglichen Adaptern so verhält.



Hier noch einmal für dich (Hatte ich ja schon gepostet).

Ein Link mit einer schönen Tabelle unten auf der Seite :

http://doctorcycle.de/BFO-Scheibenbremsadapter-alle-Typen

PS : Die von dir verlinkten Adapter benötigen alle zusätzliche U-Scheiben um die Bremszange in Verbindung mit einer 203mm Scheibe auf die richtige Höhe zu bekommen. Alles schon ausprobiert. Von 160 auf 180 sind halt nicht das gleiche wie 180 auf 203. Daher gleich ein PM7 auf PM8 Adapter 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Bernd,
Du hast natürlich recht. Die  1.5 mm fehlen bei ner 203er Scheibe streng genommen. Bei ner 200mm Scheibe würde es passen. Und Unterlegscheiben sind sicher nicht ganz optimal. Denke aber schon dass ein Adapter von Herstellern die 185mm Scheiben verwenden gehen würde. Mir ging's auch eher ums Prinzip.
Der beste Adapter ist eh keiner


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Dezember 2013)

braucht man hinten wirklich eine 203er Scheibe wenn man eine vernünftige Bremse wie die Saint mit 180er Scheibe fährt?


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Dezember 2013)

Na, bei der Combo schon 




Gruss
chris


----------



## nauker (17. Dezember 2013)

ein sehr sympathisches Bild...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (17. Dezember 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> braucht man hinten wirklich eine 203er Scheibe wenn man eine vernünftige Bremse wie die Saint mit 180er Scheibe fährt?



Natürlich nicht, aber ich überleg es mir auch aufgrund der Optik...
Immer dieser Optimierungswahn


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Dezember 2013)

Kinderanhänger haben doch eine Auflaufbremse?

Und wegen der Optik eine dicke Scheibe fahren ist doch wohl.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Dezember 2013)

Auflaufbremse ??  Hat der Singletrailer nicht......

Ich kenne hier im Forum auch nur einen der sich so etwas ans Rad gebastelt hat.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5324930&postcount=27


----------



## camaroracer (17. Dezember 2013)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> Du hast natürlich recht. Die  1.5 mm fehlen bei ner 203er Scheibe streng genommen. Bei ner 200mm Scheibe würde es passen. Und Unterlegscheiben sind sicher nicht ganz optimal. Denke aber schon dass ein Adapter von Herstellern die 185mm Scheiben verwenden gehen würde. Mir ging's auch eher ums Prinzip.
> Der beste Adapter ist eh keiner



Hast du schon recht 

Aber da steckt noch ein wenig mehr dahinter . . . . . .

Achte mal auf die Bauweise eines üblichen PM6 (160) auf PM7 (180) Adapters und schaue zum Vergleich einen PM6 (160) auf PM8 (203) oder PM7 (180) auf PM8 (203) Adapter an. Du wirst sehr schnell feststellen das die Anlenkkräfte auf die Montageschrauben beim richtigen Adapter durch eine Schrägstellung der Bremszange optimiert sind. Beim einem typischen PM6 (160) auf PM7 (180) Adapter + Scheiben auf eine PM7 Aufnahme montiert um auf PM8 zu kommen baut sich ein Turm auf der die Bremskräfte seitlich auf die Konstruktion wirken lässt.

Rahmenbruch lässt grüssen 

Nicht alles was Funktioniert ist richtig  .

Bei so manchen Hinterbauschaden der hier im Forum auftaucht kriege ich das Schmunzeln  
Eine Herstellerfreigabe für 203mm setzt auch voraus das die Montage einwandfrei ist.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## abi_1984 (17. Dezember 2013)

camaroracer schrieb:


> Hast du schon recht
> 
> Aber da steckt noch ein wenig mehr dahinter . . . . . .
> 
> ...



Ich bin argumentativ komplett bei Dir.
Deswegen fahre ich an meinem X1 hinten eine 180er Scheibe ohne Adapter auf der PM7 Aufnahme (und auch vorne auf der X-Fusion Gabel mit PM7). Ich muss mich daher zum Glück nicht mit der ganzen Adapterproblematik beschäftigen.

Aber wenn ich eine 203er Scheibe fahren wollte, hätte ich Schwierigkeiten, bei dem ganzen Standard-, Scheibengrößen- und Bezeichnungswirrwarr den kostruktiv idealen Adapter für diesen Zweck zu finden. 
Zum Beispiel gibt es von Shimano keinen Adapter, mit dem man "sauber" von PM7 Aufnahme auf 203er Scheibe kommt.

Bei den meisten Onlineshops und auf den Bremsherstellerseiten kann man hier auch nur schwer durchblicken. Hier gibt es deutlich Optimierungsbedarf.
Und auf den Adapter in Deinem Link muss man erst mal stoßen...

Recht hast Du natürlich auch mit Deiner Andeutung, dass es was anderes ist, ob ich das Bremsmoment in ne Gabel, ne Sitzstrebe oder ne Kettenstrebe einleite.

Müssen wir aber nicht weiter vertiefen


----------



## camaroracer (17. Dezember 2013)

Ja, da hast du Recht  .
Hat mich auch eine Menge Nerven und Gespräche mit Entwicklern gekostet, um halbwegs Durchblick zu bekommen.

Shimano hat tatsächlich keinen Adapter im Angebot um mit PM7 eine 203mm Scheibe zu montieren.
Jedenfalls war auf der Eurobike absolut niemand am Stand von Shimano fähig mir einen zu nennen.

Ist eigentlich schon ein Armutszeugnis. PM7 ist ja keine seltene Ausnahme bei Enduros, Freeridern und Downhillern.

Wie du an der Tabelle von Brakeforce One aus meinem Link sehen kannst, ist es ja kein Hexenwerk so etwas den Kunden anzubieten.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## slowi (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute.
Habe mir ein rdh 04 zugelegt. Habt ihr vielleicht einige Daten von dem Rahmen? Es sieht ja fast so aus wie die r.e.d. Modelle. Wofür sind die kleinen Striche an der Dämpferaufnahme?
Lässt sich echt gut fahren mit ner kompletten Saint Gruppe inkl Bremsen + Naben, nen Fox Dhx 5.0 und einer Fox 40 Federgabel. Habe mir jetzt nur andere Federn bestellt da ich es etwas härter mag  
Hier mal ein Bild.


Mfg


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Dezember 2013)

Da hast du dir ja einen schönen Klassiker zugelegt. Der Rahmen basiert auf dem Rotwild RFC 0.4 Rahmen von 2007. 
Auf rotwild.de gibt`s unter Media & Service ältere Bikes bzw. Kataloge aus den früheren Jahren zu sehen. Klick

Die roten TEAM-Edition-Rahmen wurden nur in limitierter Auflage gebaut und waren auch nicht in Katalogen zu sehen. Deshalb sind die Info`s oft sehr spärlich dazu. 
Team-Rider Manfred Stromberg ist damals mit einem ähnlichem Bikes seine Rennen gefahren:


----------



## abi_1984 (18. Dezember 2013)

slowi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Wofür sind die kleinen Striche an der Dämpferaufnahme?
> 
> Mfg



Mit der Verstellung der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme veränderst Du unter anderem Steuerrohrwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe. In der Einstellung wie in den Bildern von jmr-biking hat man den flachsten Steuerrohrwinkel und das niedrigste Tretlager.


----------



## slowi (18. Dezember 2013)

Super, danke für die Infos


----------



## Mainbiker363 (18. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Rotwildfreunde,

habe mir letzten Samstag das X1 2014er Modell in 27.5 angesehen.

Meine Frage ist folgende:

Standardmäßig wird die Float mit 150mm Federweg eingebaut. Ich möchte mir jedoch die Talas einbauen. Allerdings gibt es die entweder mit 140mm oder 160mm Federweg. Ich persönlich würde zur 160er greifen (34er Modell)

Wie seht Ihr das? Würde ich die Geometrie zu sehr verändern? 

Hatte heute auch bei Rotwild mal nachgefragt, die haben mir von der Talas abgeraten, da die Float besser ansprechen würde und absenken braucht man beim X1 eigentlich nicht.

Es meint ihr?

Grüße
Mainbiker


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du eine 2014er Talas bekommst, dann ist die Aussage "Float spricht besser an" absolut hinfällig.
Das war einmal.

Ich habe die 2014er im Keller stehen, funzt annähernd wie eine Coil.
Kein Losbrechmoment und kaum durchsacken im mittleren Federweg.

Ab 2014 ghet meine Empfehlung eindeutig zur Talas!
In deinem Fall die 160er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vette08 (19. Dezember 2013)

@RockyRider66 : Wow, damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet! Wie hat Fox das geschafft? 1.340 € sind aber ne Ansage ...


----------



## abi_1984 (19. Dezember 2013)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwildfreunde,
> 
> habe mir letzten Samstag das X1 2014er Modell in 27.5 angesehen.
> 
> ...



Wenn Talas, dann sicher die 160mm Variante, da geb ich RockyRider66 recht.

Ideal wäre es, wenn Du die Talas mal zum Vergleich mit der Float probedrücken kannst. In der letzten Zeit gab es ja durchaus große Serienschwankungen bei Fox. Wenn sich das 2014 ändert, wäre das ja toll.

Ich persönlich brauche unabhängig von der Performance aber beim X1 (26")  keine Absenkung bei der 160mm Gabel, weil ich ohnehin ein niedriges Cockpit (wenig Spacer, gerader Leker, 0° Vorbau) fahre. Wichtiger ist mir dass die Gabel gut anspricht (gerade wenns bergauf steil und technisch wird wo man ohnehin wenig Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad hat). Wenn Du aber vorne eher hoch sitzt, macht Absenkung ggf. Sinn.

Ansonsten habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass nicht alle Gimmicks bei Federgabeln und Dämpfern in der Praxis einen Mehrwert bringen. Mir ist im Zweifelsfall eine Produkt lieber, das aus der Verpackung raus vernünftig und zuverlässig funktioniert als eins, wo man man mehr mit Einfahren, Setup, Tunen (lassen) oder mit Service beschäftigt ist. Hat aber jetzt nix speziell mit Fox zu tun...

@Vette08: Ich auch nicht


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Dezember 2013)

Das Innenleben der Talas von 2013 ist in keinster Weise mehr mit dem 2014 zu vergleichen!

Ab 2014 handelt es sich nicht mehr um ein pneumatisches System, sondern um ein Hydraulisches.
Sprich, es wird keine Luft mehr in verschieden Kammern umgeleitet, sondern Öl.
Daher hat die 2014er kaum noch Dichtunge welche Reibung erzeugen, dafür aber einen Systembereich der vollkommen im Öl läuft.
Da ist kein wirkliches Losbrechmoment mehr, der Float also deutlich überlegen.

Zudem ist die Kennlinie wirklich verbessert worden, jetzt fast linear.
Also kein Durchsacken und daer keine Katsration durch LSC erfoderlich.

In meinem Keller steht eine umgerüstete 32er Talas, die ist nicht wieder zu erkennen.


----------



## abi_1984 (19. Dezember 2013)

Das hört sich ja schon mal sehr vielversprechend an!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Dezember 2013)

Wär mal interessant ob man eine 2007er Talas umrüsten lassen kann und was das kostet...


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Dezember 2013)

Der Umbau soll bei allen 32er möglich sein.
Im Zweifelsfall mal bei Toxo nachhören.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (19. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

Danke erstmal für die tolle Info. Es  ist echt was tolles, mit Euch hier Erfahrungen auszutauschen.

Vor allem gilt mein Dank RockyRider. Ein echt toller User, dessen Meinung ich sehr schätze und viel Wert darauf lege.

Habe mich heute für das X1 Pro entschieden, jedoch mit folgenden Umbau:

Fox Talas 34 160mm Kashima und 2014er Modell
Fox Float Dämpfer KAshima CTD mit auf meiner Person ausgerichteten Tuning.

vorne ne 203er Scheibe hinten ne 180er beides ICE Tec
Komplette XT Austattung

Hinten 11/36
Vorne 22/38
2fach XT Kurbel
Und den LRS des EVO

Danke für Eure Unterstützung

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## Orakel (19. Dezember 2013)

tolle Ausstattung 
Das ganze in 27,5 schätze ich


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Dezember 2013)

sauber Mainbiker, da geht sicher nix schief.
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus3110 (20. Dezember 2013)

Seid letzter Woche neu im Fuhrpark R.C1 29 FS Modell 2013. Leider noch nicht dazu gekommen die Federung einzustellen geschweige denn eine Testrunde gedreht zu haben. Kommt aber hoffentlich bald


----------



## TOM4 (20. Dezember 2013)

Und fotos von den neuen bikes hier!? Jetzt aber husch husch in die bikegarage und fotos machen!


----------



## Mainbiker363 (20. Dezember 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> sauber Mainbiker, da geht sicher nix schief.
> Viel Spaß mit dem Teil.



Danke,

Werde dann mal Bilder reinstellen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mein 2011er E1 auf einen alpentauglichen 1x10 Antrieb umgebaut, der auch richtig gut funktioniert und möchte ihn euch daher kurz vorstellen.

Dazu nutze ich das Mirfe 42er Ritzel auf einer 11-36er Shimano Kassette und einem Kettenblatt mit 32 bzw. demnächst 30 Zähnen. Geschaltet wird mit einem 2014er Saint-Schalthebel, der direkt an der XT-Bremse hängt. Das XT-Schaltwerk hat eine Käfigdämpfung, weshalb man selbst bei grobem Einsatz auf die untere Führungsrolle verzichten kann und das hat zur Entscheidung für die MRP AMG (ISCG05) geführt. Alles andere von der Schaltung ist vom Enduro runtergeflogen. Das Cockpit und der Rahmen sind daher jetzt so aufgeräumt wie es nur geht


----------



## Mainbiker363 (21. Dezember 2013)

Habt Ihr Erfahrung mit den ICE Tec Bremsscheiben von Shimano?

Man kann im Netz viel googeln, aber so richtig Zufrieden ist keiner.

Ist das wirklich so?


Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## luxaltera (22. Dezember 2013)

Vette08 schrieb:


> @RockyRider66 : Wow, damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet! Wie hat Fox das geschafft? 1.340 € sind aber ne Ansage ...


 Genau deshalb habe ich mir auch die es pike geleistet. Klasse Gabel ohne Nachteile gegenüber der Fox. Sieht besser aus mMn. Und kostet die hälfte!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (22. Dezember 2013)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Erfahrung mit den ICE Tec Bremsscheiben von Shimano?
> 
> Man kann im Netz viel googeln, aber so richtig Zufrieden ist keiner.
> 
> ...


 Hab damit null Probleme. fahre die xt scheiben (icetec) mit Saint und dt seid mehr als einem Jahr in allen Konditionen und bin sehr zufrieden. Kein schleifen, quietschen oder singen.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (22. Dezember 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Hab damit null Probleme. fahre die xt scheiben (icetec) mit Saint und dt seid mehr als einem Jahr in allen Konditionen und bin sehr zufrieden. Kein schleifen, quietschen oder singen.



O.k. Möchte die XT Bremse mit vorne 203 und hinten 180

Bilder im Netz zeigen geschmolzene Kerne, und eine sehr hohen Belagsverschleiß


----------



## luxaltera (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich will an dieser Stelle kurz vor Weihnachten noch einmal in die runde Fragen:

Hat jemand Interesse an einem 2011er x1 Rahmen in gr. s? 

Rahmen hat normale Gebrauchsspuren an den üblichen Stellen. Keine Beulen oder schwere Stürze. Lager sind tip top. Kommt aus gepflegter, artgerechter Haltung, hängt jetzt aber recht traurig herum... 

Dazu gehört
X12 dt Steckachse
Steuersatz
Innenlager
Ersatzschaltauge
Schnellspanner für Sattelstütze

Siebenhundertfünfzig Euro Vb.


----------



## luxaltera (22. Dezember 2013)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> O.k. Möchte die XT Bremse mit vorne 203 und hinten 180
> 
> Bilder im Netz zeigen geschmolzene Kerne, und eine sehr hohen Belagsverschleiß



Genauso fahre ich die auch...

Kein Material ist vor jedem sicher... Wenn ich will krieg ich das Ding bestimmt geschmolzen. Wenn die Abfahrt lang genug ist und ich alles was ich über Bremsen weiß komplett ignoriere... Allerdings geht das mit ner Formula oder Avid sicherlich schneller... 

Shimano ist bislang die beste Bremse die ich hatte... Ist aber alles anekdotisch.

Wenn du keine Geschwindigkeitsrekorde auf skisprungschanzen aufstellen willst und dich auf halben Weg fürchtest, dann sollte das für dich reichen


----------



## Mainbiker363 (22. Dezember 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Genauso fahre ich die auch...
> 
> Kein Material ist vor jedem sicher... Wenn ich will krieg ich das Ding bestimmt geschmolzen. Wenn die Abfahrt lang genug ist und ich alles was ich über Bremsen weiß komplett ignoriere... Allerdings geht das mit ner Formula oder Avid sicherlich schneller...
> 
> ...


Hatte bis dato ne Formula The one.

Ist ne richtige Zicke, aber richtig eingestellt und entlüftet ist sie ne Wucht. Der Umstieg auf XT kommt mit den neuen Bike, und da sind eben die ICE Tec Scheiben dran.


----------



## luxaltera (22. Dezember 2013)

Wirst die Formula nicht eine Sekunde vermissen.


----------



## NorwegianWood (22. Dezember 2013)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> ... aber richtig eingestellt ... ist sie ne Wucht.



Liegt nicht oft genau da der Hund begraben? Wie viele kaufen sich teures Zeugs, schrauben es sich ans Bike und bemerken dann, dass sie eigentlich gar nicht mit der Technik zurecht kommen bzw. damit umgehen können? Fahrwerk einstellen, Setup finden, Bremsen entlüften, hää?? Der (Fach)Händler wird es schon richten .. selbst damit auseinander setzen - Fehlanzeige 

Egal ob mit Formula oder Saint, viel Spaß beim Bremsen Mainbiker


----------



## Mainbiker363 (22. Dezember 2013)

NorwegianWood schrieb:


> Liegt nicht oft genau da der Hund begraben? Wie viele kaufen sich teures Zeugs, schrauben es sich ans Bike und bemerken dann, dass sie eigentlich gar nicht mit der Technik zurecht kommen bzw. damit umgehen können? Fahrwerk einstellen, Setup finden, Bremsen entlüften, hää?? Der (Fach)Händler wird es schon richten .. selbst damit auseinander setzen - Fehlanzeige
> 
> Egal ob mit Formula oder Saint, viel Spaß beim Bremsen Mainbiker



Nun ja wer heute MTB fährt kann sich mit nen Harley Biker vergleichen. Da gibts immer was zu Schrauben.

Es gibt Biker die legen selber Hand ans Bike, und andere die den Händler Vertrauen.

Bezgl. der Formular, hier hatte anfangs der Händler später ich selbst das System so eingestellt, das sie Brachiale Kräfte aufbrachte. Auch das berühmte Singen hatte ich eher selten.

Freue mich jetzt auf die XT.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Dezember 2013)

@Mainbiker:
Ich würde auf jeden Fall die IceTec nehmen, zumindest die 203er.
Die alte 203er hat die Löcher anders angeordnet.
Ich musste mehrere reklamieren weil der Belag wohl etwas "ins Loch gekippt" (Saint).
Das hat nach rd 500km zu einer pumpenden Vorderradbremse geführt, hat elend geruckel bei leichten bremsen.
Mit der IcsTec ist das weg.

Außerdem konnte ich auf meinen Hometrails deutlich erkennen, dass die hintere 180er Scheibe nicht mehr so schnell blau wird.
Die Bremskraft steht dir da noch konstanter zur Verfügung.
Bei der Stahlscheibe konnte ich nach rd. 90sec. ein (ganz) leichtes nachlassen der Bremsleistung feststellen.
Das ist aber wirklich minimal!
Die mit Alukern hält jetzt die komplette Abfahrt 160sec..
Länger sind unsere Hometrails leider nicht............

@hiTCH-HiKER:
Ich habe das XT Schadow Plus mit kurzem Käfig.
Aber wenn es heftiger zugeht braucht mach die Führrungsrolle doch.
Die Kette springt zwar nicht ab, aber hier und da knackt es mal und die Kette wechselt kurz das Blatt.


----------



## ScottRog69 (23. Dezember 2013)

Hi, 
Ich habe 2012 XTR Bremsen hinten mit Icetec drauf, 203 Scheiberls. Meine 5 Jahre alte Avid Juicy Carbon bremst um klassen besser. Ich habe Fading und Quietschen. Alles Probiert.. Beläge gesäubert, angeschliffen. Scheibe entfettet. Vorne ist Top hinten mau. Wandernder Druckpunkt schonmal entlüftet. Sogar einmal in der Werkstatt. Bin da mit meinem Latein am Ende. (Evtl. andere Beläge / Sintermet.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab auch eine 2007er Avid Juicy Carbon an meiner Rennfeile.
Klar, die bremst extrem gut und giftig, aber mit der Dosierbarkeit ist es nicht weit her.
Außerdem hast du da auf längeren Abfahrten starkes bis lebensgefährliches Fading, wenn du nicht jedes Jahr die Bremsflüssigkeit wechselst. Für CC an meiner Rennfeile ganz klar eine top Bremse und sehr leicht, für Enduro, Freeriden und Downhill eher russisches Roulette das Teil.

Und das ist ja gerade die Stärke der XT/XTR-Bremsen, dass sie fein dosierbar sind und extrem standfest.
Die Bremsleistung mit den Sinterbelägen F03C (mit Kühlrippen) ist auch nicht schlechter als bei den Avids, nur mit organischen Cube-Belägen habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, die ich mal am Gardasee kurz nutzen musste.
Bei mir sind übrigens Zee-Scheiben montiert, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass es nur an den Scheiben liegt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Dezember 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe 2012 XTR Bremsen hinten mit Icetec drauf, 203 Scheiberls. Meine 5 Jahre alte Avid Juicy Carbon bremst um klassen besser. Ich habe Fading und Quietschen. Alles Probiert.. Beläge gesäubert, angeschliffen. Scheibe entfettet. Vorne ist Top hinten mau. Wandernder Druckpunkt schonmal entlüftet. Sogar einmal in der Werkstatt. Bin da mit meinem Latein am Ende. (Evtl. andere Beläge / Sintermet.)



Das ist äußerst selten.
Versuch mal ein 180er Scheibe.


----------



## Orakel (23. Dezember 2013)

Am neuen X1 sind ja auch SH XT Bremsen dran,bis jetzt konnte ich sie leider noch nicht ausprobieren (wie das ganze Bike) was mir auffiel die Bremshebel liegen sehrgut in/an den Fingern, beinah wie bei meiner damaligen Hope und die waren.
Seit Samstag probiere ich meine NN mit Dichtmilch (je 60ml/Reifen)dicht zubekommen, ist ein ganz schöner sche..s, jiep hab mich durchgelesen in den Foren, aber dass es die Milch soo an den Flanken rausdrückt, hätte ich nicht gedacht
Jetzt muss noch mals ne Flasche DocBlue dran glauben
Wünsche Euch allen ein frohes, besinnliches Fescht


----------



## Thomas1809 (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche allen Rotwild Rittern ein Frohes Fest.

Grüßle Thomas


----------



## ScottRog69 (24. Dezember 2013)

Da ich nicht Marken "festgefahren" bin, wünsche ich allen MTB Treibern ein gesegnetes, ruhiges und frohes Fest! Egal ob Rotwild, Wildrot oder Redwild Rider... ) Ride on & merry X-Mas... Rog.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch in neue Jahr und für das kommende Jahr eine schöne und Verletzungsfreie Bike Season.

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## heizer1980 (24. Dezember 2013)

Auch von mir ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.


----------



## uphillking (24. Dezember 2013)

Frohe Weihnachten an alle Rotwilderer. Statt Berge gibts heute ein Bächlein als Hintergrund.


----------



## TOM4 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hab eine frage zum dämpfer und zwar hab ich mich jetzt endlich zu einem service durchringen können und gestern hab ich die erste ausfahrt mit dem neu servicierten dämpfer gemacht und zuhause hab ich einen wirklich "dicken" schmier-/dämpfungsölfilm bemerkt. Es steht sogar ein bisschen eine "pfütze" auf dem abstreifring! ist das normal? Muss sich das öl, das zuviel im dämpfer ist, erst noch rausgwetschen? Oder hats da was?

Kennt das wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Ritter,

war über Weihnachten im Winterurlaub.

Nun das versprochenes Bild (bitte keine Diskutionsstoff wegen Arch EX, habe es gezielt für meine Zwecke gekauft ;-)):



 

Morgen werde ich es austesten ;-)

Menno, RQ kommt sehr schwer auf die Felgen, vorerst mit Schlauch montiert, im Frühjahr, bevor Gardasee-Tour (u.a. Tremalzo (gesamte Strecke, von Torbole aus)) stattfindet kommen neue Pneu´s und es wird dann tubeless montiert.

Was hält Ihr von Mischung VR Trailking 2,2 und HR XKing 2,4 (der ist schmal gebaut, gell?)? Auf jeden Fall möchte ich für VR RQ/TK behalten, bin damit richtig zufrieden.


----------



## AMITS (30. Dezember 2013)

X-King finde ich persönlich etwas zu rutschig. Ist auch nicht ganz so pannensicher. Wie wärs mit dem Mountainking am Heck. Der ist auch nicht so schmal.....

Da vorhin von der neuen Talas 2014 geredet wurde......die würde mir auch raushängen, wenn das Ansprechverhalten mittlerweile so viel besser ist. Andererseits ist der Preis schon dicke und wenn ich recht darüber nachdenke, hab ich die Talasfunktion meiner 11er Talas eigentlich nie genutzt. Da ich aber das bockbeinige Ansprechverhalten meiner alten, einfachen 11er Talas satt hatte, hab ich über die Feiertage was Neues an mein E1 geschraubt....ne echte Wuchtbrumme.......


----------



## Maledivo (30. Dezember 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich es austesten ;-)



Es ist wie Tag und Nacht, mit 4,5 cm breitere Maulweite und 0,3 bar weniger Luftdruck -> es ist wie an Schienen, ... 

... allerdings merke ich bei Uphillfahrten irgendwie geklebt, das liegt wohl an 1,7 bar, ...

Bin mit neuem LRS recht sehr zufrieden, ...


----------



## 2014macHartmann (30. Dezember 2013)

Habe zwar kein Bild oder besonderen Kommentar für euch, aber ich denke das ist euch auch nicht ganz sooo wichtig. Hoffe jeder BIKER hat ein paar ruhige und besinnliche Tage mit seiner/seinem liebsten verbringen können. Lese und teste immer gern mit euch.
Und natürlich einen guten Rutsch in die neue Saison! 

In diesem Sinne lets Ride Trails...!
Gruß MacHartmann 


Gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle.


----------



## Maledivo (30. Dezember 2013)

AMITS schrieb:


> X-King finde ich persönlich etwas zu rutschig. Ist auch nicht ganz so pannensicher. Wie wärs mit dem Mountainking am Heck. Der ist auch nicht so schmal.....



Danke für Deine Schilderung! Mein Problem ist, ich fahre so in Mix, mal Trails - aber auch Waldautobahnen. Bei Trails finde ich RQ/TK Vorne und Hinten perfekt. Bei Waldautobahnen sind diese Bereifung recht so ideal, insbesondere bei längere Ausfahrten, ... Daher dachte ich an Halbe Halbe - ein Kompromiss ist auch nicht immer gut. An meinem alten Hardtail hatte ich MK gehabt und war nicht so zufrieden, ... VielleBisher hatte ich an meinem Bike Schwalbe NN EVO montiert, für trockene Sommermonaten sind sie in Ordnung.

Würde im Frühjahr gerne tubeless fahren.

@ C1/C2 Fahrer - mit welchem Reifenkombi fährt Ihr?


----------



## Orakel (30. Dezember 2013)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Es ist wie Tag und Nacht, mit 4,5 cm breitere Maulweite und 0,3 bar weniger Luftdruck -> es ist wie an Schienen, ...


Du meinst bestimmt 4,5mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (30. Dezember 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt 4,5mm



Jau Sorry


----------



## hotchili001 (1. Januar 2014)

Ich wünsche allen Rotwid-Rittern ein gutes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr 2014!


----------



## Maledivo (1. Januar 2014)

Moin alle zusammen - ausgekatert? 

Leider klappt heute mit dem Tour nicht, gestern beim Putzen wunderte ich über den verbogenes Schaltwerk, nach genaueren anschauen fand ich einen Riss, die dann leicht auseinandergerissen worden ist, immerhin nicht auf Tour passiert, ...





Habe schon neues bestellt, hoffe es kommt ganz schnell, ...


----------



## camaroracer (1. Januar 2014)

Hast du dir als Ersatz gleich ein Shadow Plus Schaltwerk bestellt ? 
Den geringen Mehrpreis wirst du nicht bereuen.
Die Kette läuft um Welten ruhiger und bei "normalen" Trailfahren brauchst du keine Kettenführung mehr.

Ich wünsche dir und allen anderen Rotwildrittern ein gesundes und unfallfreies neues Jahr 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Maledivo (1. Januar 2014)

Hi Bernd,

leider nicht, hatte mir einen 781er in schwarz bestellt. Aber danke für den Tipp.


----------



## XDennisX (1. Januar 2014)

Wünsche euch allen ein gutes Neues! Heute hatte ich Glück,bei tollem Wetter schon die erste Runde dieses Jahr zu drehen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Januar 2014)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Hab eine frage zum dämpfer und zwar hab ich mich jetzt endlich zu einem service durchringen können und gestern hab ich die erste ausfahrt mit dem neu servicierten dämpfer gemacht und zuhause hab ich einen wirklich "dicken" schmier-/dämpfungsölfilm bemerkt. Es steht sogar ein bisschen eine "pfütze" auf dem abstreifring! ist das normal? Muss sich das öl, das zuviel im dämpfer ist, erst noch rausgwetschen? Oder hats da was?
> 
> Kennt das wer?



Der Ölfilm ist normal und wird im Winter gerne etwas mehr.
Nach dem zerlegen und reinigern wird sich daran nix ändern wenn du die Dichtungen nicht austauschst.
Ich halte das für nicht notwendig, einfacher Luftkammerservice reicht meist aus.
Kompletter Service dann vielleicht im Frühjahr, wenn überhaupt.

In die Kammer kommt etwa ein guter Fingerhut voll Schmieröl (Motoröl oder FoxFluid)


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Januar 2014)

AMITS schrieb:


> X-King finde ich persönlich etwas zu rutschig. Ist auch nicht ganz so pannensicher. Wie wärs mit dem Mountainking am Heck. Der ist auch nicht so schmal.....
> 
> Da vorhin von der neuen Talas 2014 geredet wurde......die würde mir auch raushängen, wenn das Ansprechverhalten mittlerweile so viel besser ist. Andererseits ist der Preis schon dicke und wenn ich recht darüber nachdenke, hab ich die Talasfunktion meiner 11er Talas eigentlich nie genutzt. Da ich aber das bockbeinige Ansprechverhalten meiner alten, einfachen 11er Talas satt hatte, hab ich über die Feiertage was Neues an mein E1 geschraubt....ne echte Wuchtbrumme.......



Das Ansprechverhalten der neuen 2014er Talas ist ähnlich einer Coil, also fast "NULL".
Auch die durchhägende Kennlinie ist so gut wie weg.
Eine Float ist da deutlich unterlegen.
Ich muss es als alter CoilFan zugeben...


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Januar 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> Menno, RQ kommt sehr schwer auf die Felgen, vorerst mit Schlauch montiert, im Frühjahr, bevor Gardasee-Tour (u.a. Tremalzo (gesamte Strecke, von Torbole aus)) stattfindet kommen neue Pneu´s und es wird dann tubeless montiert.
> 
> Was hält Ihr von Mischung VR Trailking 2,2 und HR XKing 2,4 (der ist schmal gebaut, gell?)? Auf jeden Fall möchte ich für VR RQ/TK behalten, bin damit richtig zufrieden.



Für den Tremalzo/ Passo Rochetta usw. genügt ein normaler NobbyNix.
Pannenschutz ist auf einer solchen ausgelutschten Strecke kaum erfoderlich.

Bevor du fährst kann ich dir noch ein paar Tipps zur Abfahrt geben.
Man kann tatsächlich bis zum Seeufer runter auf Trails fahren...


----------



## Maledivo (1. Januar 2014)

@RockyRider66

Danke, darauf werde ich Dir ansprechen (Tremalzo/Passo Rocchetta).

Nobby Nic kommen nicht mehr an mein Bike dran. Es wird entweder TK vorne und hinten oder vorne TK und hinten MK. Werde auch ausser Tremalzo andere Route fahren. Tipps zur Route erwünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nauker (2. Januar 2014)

Ich hoffe, ihr seid alle gut in das neue Jahr 2014 gestartet!

In den letzten Tagen hatte man bei uns kaum den Eindruck, dass wir Winter haben;-)


----------



## TOM4 (2. Januar 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der Ölfilm ist normal und wird im Winter gerne etwas mehr.
> Nach dem zerlegen und reinigern wird sich daran nix ändern wenn du die Dichtungen nicht austauschst.
> Ich halte das für nicht notwendig, einfacher Luftkammerservice reicht meist aus.
> Kompletter Service dann vielleicht im Frühjahr, wenn überhaupt.
> ...



Ok - danke rocky! Dann mach ich mir vorerst mal keine sorgen


----------



## boardrocker (4. Januar 2014)

Betreff Piggyback-Dämpfer im 2011er E1:
Passt! Hier der 2014er Float X. Geniale Plattform, hart und knackig! Auf jeden Fall z empfehlen. vorne eine 2013er X-Fusion Vengeance coil mit einstellbarer Zugstufe. 
Gewichtsmäßig leider an der äußersten Grenze: 15,8 kg
Das will erstmal den Berg hochgewuchtet werden, MuddyMary 2,5 machts einem da nicht leicht.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte an meiner Kettenstrebe vom E1 ein Gewebeband, das ich aufgrund neuer Kettenführung nicht mehr gebraucht und deshalb vorsichtig entfernt habe.
Dabei sind große Teile des Lackes unten an der Strebe abgegangen, was ich schon etwas heftig finde - man stelle sich ein Auto vor, bei dem sich der Lack durch Klebeband ablösen lässt 
Meint ihr da gibt es seitens Rotwild eine Kulanzregelung oder ist das zwecklos? Der Rahmen ist nichtmal 1,5 Jahre alt...


----------



## TrailProf (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo Rotwild Ritter,
ich wünsche allen ein frohes und verletzungsfreies Neues und Jahr und immer ordentlich Grip an den Stollen.
Bin vorgestern nach längerer unfreiwilliger Zwangspause das erste mal wieder gebikt, vorerst zwar nur Straße, aber immerhin. Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht.
Ich hatte mit zwischenzeitlich meinen Oberschenkelknochen mit Titan "veredeln" lassen, von daher mal schaun was dieses Jahr so geht.









Hab mir daher nun mein C1 mit quasi Rennradreifen bestückt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Januar 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich hatte an meiner Kettenstrebe vom E1 ein Gewebeband, das ich aufgrund neuer Kettenführung nicht mehr gebraucht und deshalb vorsichtig entfernt habe.
> Dabei sind große Teile des Lackes unten an der Strebe abgegangen, was ich schon etwas heftig finde - man stelle sich ein Auto vor, bei dem sich der Lack durch Klebeband ablösen lässt
> Meint ihr da gibt es seitens Rotwild eine Kulanzregelung oder ist das zwecklos? Der Rahmen ist nichtmal 1,5 Jahre alt...



Der Lack bei Rotwild ist nicht schlagfest und platzt ab.
Er ist sicher auch unter dem Klebeband abgeplatzt, du hast ihn dann nur noch abgezogen.


----------



## heizer1980 (4. Januar 2014)

@trailproof 
Wünsche dir eine gute Besserung und dass du schnell wieder fit bist


----------



## heizer1980 (4. Januar 2014)

@trailproof 
Wünsche dir eine gute Besserung und dass du schnell wieder fit bist


----------



## 2014macHartmann (4. Januar 2014)

Auu, gute Besserung!


Gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Januar 2014)

Dem schliesse ich mich natürlich an!

Hier mal mein neues Tourenfully.......








Gruss
chris


----------



## NorwegianWood (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem hier in letzter Zeit mehrere E1 Fahrer auf Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter umgestiegen sind, möchte ich mein eigentlich schon verworfenes Vorhaben nochmal aufgreifen und mit euch diskutieren.

Zur Situation:
Ich fahre den E1 Rahmen aus 2011 (L), aufgebaut als Freerider, mein Einsatzbereich ist also abfahrtsorientiert, Drops, Sprünge, der Rahmen wird dementsprechend beansprucht und die Federung muss ordentlich was einstecken.

Momentan ist noch der Fox RP2 verbaut, da beim E1 aus 2011 leider kein Stahlfederelement passt, möchte ich aufgrund der oben beschriebenen Nutzung mit einem in den Rahmen passenden Luft-Dämpfer aber so nah wie möglich an Stahlfeder-Performance herankommen, um es auf dem Trail und bergab bedenkenlos krachen zu lassen.

Wie hier zu lesen haben RockyRider66 und boardrocker ihr E1 (2011) auf den neuen Fox Float X umgerüstet, Mr. Nice fährt, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, im E1 aus 2012 den Fox DHX 5.0 Air.

Nach der ersten Einlesephase
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/FOX-34-TALAS-FLOAT-X-FIRST-IMPRESSIONS.html
&
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06...ro-daempfer-mit-besseren-abfahrtsqualitaeten/

bin ich auch nicht wirklich weiter was meine Entscheidungsfindung betrifft.

Verschiedenen Aussagen nach liegt der neue Float X mit seinen verbesserten "Plattformeigenschaften" zwischen dem alten Float Modell und dem DHX Air.
Der DHX Air hat eine große Luftkammer, die wohl nicht zu jeder Kinematik passt und der Dämpfer im mittleren Hub somit zu viel Federweg freigibt.

Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für mich, welchen Dämpfer ich zum oben beschriebenen Einsatzzweck wählen sollte?
Wie sind eure bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Float X bzw. mit dem alten DHX 5.0 Air im E1?
Sollte ich evtl. noch etwas warten, kommt etwa eine Neuauflage des DHX Air, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Roco Air von Marzocchi?

Vielen Dank schonmal und viel Spaß beim Radeln!


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Januar 2014)

@NorwegianWood 
Da ich bisher noch keinen CTD X gefahren bin kann ich dir dazu nichts schreiben aber ich bin - entgegen der oft hier im Forum zu lesenden Meinung - der Ansicht das der DHX wesentl. besser ist als sein Ruf!

Im 901 fahre ich ihn nun schon seit knapp 5 Jahren einen DHX ohne Probleme - okay, man muss ihn mit relativ viel Druck fahren damit er im mittleren Bereich nicht durchrauscht aber für mich war bzw. ist das okay da ich ein weiches Setup nicht mag bzw. Rückmeldung vom Untergrund haben möchte.

Der 2013er DHX mit Kashima im E1 bietet aber mMn keinen nenneswerten Vorteil. 

Der Unterschied zwischen X und DHX ist scheinbar nicht nur die bessere arbeitende Druckstufe sondern auch, dass sich der X 
http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-fox-talas-2014-float-x-2014/ tunen und shimmen lässt. Aber mehr dazu kann dir bestimmt Rocky sagen...

Ich würde mir aber an deiner Stelle erst einmal einen gebrauchten DHX - geht hier im Bikemarkt um die 180  - 200 Euro weg- kaufen und testen. 600 Euro würde ich für einen Dämpfer nicht ausgegeben. Zumindest nicht für einen FOX 

Oder  wenn er reingeht was ich nicht weiss und es nicht um das letzte Gramm geht den hier http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a116888/dhx-rc2-216mm.html 

Gruss
chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Januar 2014)

DHX Air:
Passt nicht ins 2011er da der Ausgleichsbehälter am Rahmen anschlägt. Die Druckstufe ist schwach ausgebildet und er raucht bei vielen Bikes schnell durch den Weg, Tuning ist kaum möglich. Einen seriösen Tuner für den Dämpfer findest du nicht. Ob es einen Nachfolger gibt halte ich für fragwürdig.

DHX 5.0 Coil:
Passt nur mit getrenntem Ausgleichsbehälter, einem unteren Bushing mit Offset, und einer ausgreizten Feder die nicht mehr als 500lbs hat.

DHX RC4:
Hier gilt das gleiche wie für den DHX 5.0. Gedoch ist es fast nicht möglich den getrennten Ausgleichsbehälter wieder sauber zu verbinden. Die 2,0mm Querschnitt wie beim DHX 5.0 reichen nicht für einen ausreichenden Öldurchfluss (Kolbenstange ist dicker). Dadurch würden die beiden Druckstufen nicht ordentlich angesprochen. Der Dämpfer also kastriert.

RP23:
Geht eigentlich sehr gut, noch besser wenn er bei Push gewesen ist. Temeperaturschwankungen machen ihm kaum noch was aus, schnelle Schläge saugt das Ding auf wie ein Staubsauger.

Float X:
Ich habe nur getestet ob er ins E1 2011 passt, das tut er. Er ist Shimbasiert aufgebaut, also auch tunbar. Ob das einer macht weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht ist es ja auch gar nicht nötig.

Ich fahre daher den RP23 und warte ab, ob es einen RC4 Air geben wird. Es wurden schon Prototypen gesehen, im Gehäuse von Float X (da ist dann das PP gegen die beiden Druckstufen ausgetauscht)


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. Januar 2014)

Was stört dich denn aktuell am RP23, dass du auf einen luftbasierten RC4 wartest?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Januar 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Was stört dich denn aktuell am RP23, dass du auf einen luftbasierten RC4 wartest?


Spieltrieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NorwegianWood (5. Januar 2014)

Mr. Nice Und RockyRider66 - Danke für eure kompetenten und ausführlichen Antworten! 
Ich lasse euch wissen wie es weitergeht..

Auch von meiner Seite aus ein tolles und verletzungsfreies Jahr 2014 in die Runde!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. Januar 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Spieltrieb.



Kenne ich 
Das Projekt Doppelbrücke am 2011er E1 ist bei mir gerade am laufen... ich werd eine weiß-graue _Boxxer WC Keronite _verbauen, die optisch sehr gut zum Rahmen passen müsste und sogar weniger als die Totem wiegt, aber auch wartungsintensiver ist.


----------



## chris-2 (5. Januar 2014)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild Ritter,
> ich wünsche allen ein frohes und verletzungsfreies Neues und Jahr und immer ordentlich Grip an den Stollen.
> Bin vorgestern nach längerer unfreiwilliger Zwangspause das erste mal wieder gebikt, vorerst zwar nur Straße, aber immerhin. Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht.
> Ich hatte mit zwischenzeitlich meinen Oberschenkelknochen mit Titan "veredeln" lassen, von daher mal schaun was dieses Jahr so geht.



Das sieht ja aus wie bei mir (Sturz mit dem Bike vor 6 Jahren). Mein herzlichstes Beileid. Zur Fixierung des Nagels habe ich aber nur eine Schraube. Das ganze kommt mir nun wie eine Sollbruchstelle vor.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Januar 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Kenne ich
> Das Projekt Doppelbrücke am 2011er E1 ist bei mir gerade am laufen... ich werd eine weiß-graue _Boxxer WC Keronite _verbauen, die optisch sehr gut zum Rahmen passen müsste und sogar weniger als die Totem wiegt, aber auch wartungsintensiver ist.



Schreib mal was zum Ergebnis.


----------



## TrailProf (7. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die freundlichen Genesungswünsche.
@Chris: Du macht mir ja Hoffung ;- Da bin ich doch sehr gespannt wie sich das bei mir verhält; Anfang 2015 kommt der ganze Krempel übrigens ja auch schon wieder raus.

Mal eine Frage an die gut informierten "Spione" hier im Forum. Wie steht denn die Chance dass Rotwild 2015 mit einem X2 in 650B aufwartet?
Mit größeren Laufrädern wäre ich bestimmt nie und nimmer gestürzt. (Ironie aus)


----------



## chris-2 (7. Januar 2014)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die freundlichen Genesungswünsche.
> @Chris: Du macht mir ja Hoffung ;- Da bin ich doch sehr gespannt wie sich das bei mir verhält; Anfang 2015 kommt der ganze Krempel übrigens ja auch schon wieder raus.



Echt, auf deinen Wunsch hin? Mir wurde von mehreren Seiten gesagt, es sei besser alles drin zulassen, jedenfalls wenn es keine Probleme gibt. Anfangs dachte ich die wollen lediglich weitere Kosten sparen, weshalb ich mir dann mehrere Meinungen einholte. Der Tenor war immer der selbe. Nur bei Problemen entfernen. Wirklich wohl fühl ich mich mit dem Metall aber nicht. Wenn da wieder was bricht, wird es keinen glatten Bruch mehr geben.


----------



## TrailProf (9. Januar 2014)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Echt, auf deinen Wunsch hin? Mir wurde von mehreren Seiten gesagt, es sei besser alles drin zulassen, jedenfalls wenn es keine Probleme gibt. Anfangs dachte ich die wollen lediglich weitere Kosten sparen, weshalb ich mir dann mehrere Meinungen einholte. Der Tenor war immer der selbe. Nur bei Problemen entfernen. Wirklich wohl fühl ich mich mit dem Metall aber nicht. Wenn da wieder was bricht, wird es keinen glatten Bruch mehr geben.


Mir wurde direkt bei der ersten Visite vom Chefarzt mitgeteilt, dass alles wieder ausgebaut werden sollte, da ich ja doch noch ein Stück weit vom Rentenalter entfernt wäre und einen zusätzlichen Eingriff problemlos vertragen würde. Hmm irgendwie seltsam so unterschiedliche Aussagen zum selben Thema


----------



## NorwegianWood (9. Januar 2014)

In der Medizin ist auch immer Geld involviert, das mal so am Rande..


----------



## chris-2 (9. Januar 2014)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Mir wurde direkt bei der ersten Visite vom Chefarzt mitgeteilt, dass alles wieder ausgebaut werden sollte, da ich ja doch noch ein Stück weit vom Rentenalter entfernt wäre und einen zusätzlichen Eingriff problemlos vertragen würde. Hmm irgendwie seltsam so unterschiedliche Aussagen zum selben Thema


 
Also damals war ich 33 Jahre. Vielleicht wollten Sie auch nicht, weil ich keine private Krankenversicherung habe.
Andererseits haben mir auch die Ärzte, welche eigentlich nicht davon provitieren würden, abgeraten.
Ist jetzt halt so und ich muss hoffen, dass ich beim nächsten mal mit der anderen Seite aufschlage .


----------



## zero-bond (11. Januar 2014)

So ich habe auch noch ein kleines Projekt abgeschlossen und auf die XX1 umgebaut.

Heute geht's die erste Runde in den Wald, bin mal gespannt wie sich das ganze ohne Kettenführung auf den Trails schlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (12. Januar 2014)

Heute, bei Traumwetter 

Ich wünsche allen noch ein gesundes und schönes Jahr 2014 !

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (12. Januar 2014)

zero-bond schrieb:


> So ich habe auch noch ein kleines Projekt abgeschlossen und auf die XX1 umgebaut.
> 
> Heute geht's die erste Runde in den Wald, bin mal gespannt wie sich das ganze ohne Kettenführung auf den Trails schlägt.



Und wie wars?

Ich fahr jetzt auch ohne Kettenführung, allerdings hab ich die ISCG-Platte der Kefü dran gelassen, so dass die Kette nicht nach innen runterfallen kann. Durch die Kurbelarme, die etwas länger als das Kettenblatt sind, ist ein Abfallen nach außen auch erschwert. Und zu guter letzt habe ich ein sog. "Narrow-Wide" Kettenblatt verbaut, das eh nicht so schnell eine Kette verliert, in Kombination mit einem Schaltwerk mit Käfigdämpfung.

Bin gespannt ob ich trotzdem einen Abwurf hinbekomme, der mit oberer Führung nicht passiert wäre...


----------



## 2014macHartmann (12. Januar 2014)

Ja so hab Ichs bei mir auch gelöst...funktioniert hervorragend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle.


----------



## TOM4 (12. Januar 2014)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Heute, bei Traumwetter
> 
> Ich wünsche allen noch ein gesundes und schönes Jahr 2014 !
> 
> ...


Sag hast du da eine canyon-flasche am x2!!!???  Tststststststs


----------



## Maledivo (12. Januar 2014)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Heute, bei Traumwetter



Das stimmt, war heute auch biken, in Koblenz war neblig, aber sobald ich Richtung Stadtwald radele, gibt´s blaues Himmel + Sonnenschein 

Es war leider mehr Hunde unterwegs als Bike-Fahrer

Bin sehr zufrieden mit neues LRS. Es wird demnächst Conti MK als Hinterreifen montiert.


----------



## Kiefer (12. Januar 2014)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Sag hast du da eine canyon-flasche am x2!!!???  Tststststststs



Ja, ist noch ein Überbleibsel


----------



## zero-bond (12. Januar 2014)

Ich bin von der XX1 begeistert. Schaltet sehr gut und schnell, der Weg des Triggers beim schalten ist extrem kurz. 

Die Kette bleibt auch ohne KeFü an ihrem Platz. Fahre vorne ein 32er RaceFace NarrowWide Kettenblatt. Die Übersetzung passt so, aktuell auch sehr gut zu der Umgebung hier im Ruhrgebiet.


----------



## siem (13. Januar 2014)

Wann kommt der Test vom neuen E1?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. Januar 2014)

siem schrieb:


> Wann kommt der Test vom neuen E1?



http://enduro-mtb.com/magazin/viewer/

Ausgabe 008 auf Deutsch (zweites Bild), da ist ein Test vom roten E1 drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (16. Januar 2014)

Hi!

Habe mir die Tage für mein E1 eine Shimano RDS RD-M986 XTR Schaltwerk mit LOCK Funktion gegönnt. Meine vordere Kettenführung: E-Thirteen Heim 2 taugt den Schuss Pulver nicht und ich möchte gänzlich darauf verzichten (Schon 3 Röllchen verschlissen)! Erste Tests: 20 Stufen Treppe & 1m Jumps, Drops und ordentliches Querfeldein sagen mir WOW... der Umwerfer funktioniert gut und die Schaltkraft ist auch nicht soooo viel schwerer geworden. Hat jemand schon Langzeit Erfahrung? Ich beabsichtige nicht mehr groß in den Bikepark und auf Downhillstrecken zu gehen. Eher lockeres Trail down & touren sind meine Prämisse!

Danke und beste Grüße

Rog.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Januar 2014)

Ich denke du meinst das Schaltwer, nicht den Umwerfer?

Fahre vorne 2-fach und hinten XT Plus.
Die Kette bleibt ohne Heim2 eigentlich dort wo sie hingehört, klappert aber etwas.
Ab und an wechselt sie mal kurz das Kettenblatt oder Ritzel.
Gerade wenn man rückwärts tritt.
Im großen Ganzen ist das voll OK:

Zusammen mit der Heim2 ist dann absolute Ruhe.
Selbst Scull & Co schaffen keinerlei Klappergeräusch, oder nur den Anschein eines Gangwechsels.
Die Heim ist leider laut und die Rolle verschleißt schnell.
Ich habe sie jetzt stur 4.000km drauf gelassen, das klappt.

Bei XTR solltest du ein Auge auf dem Schaltwerk halten.
Die Carbonkäfige mögen auf Dauer das gerüttel nicht so gerne und brechen dann.
Ich habe schon mehrer gesehen.

PS: Man fährt schneller wenn das Klappern weg ist, also noch ein paar gefundene Sekunden...


----------



## abi_1984 (17. Januar 2014)

Hier habe ich einen interessanten Beitrag über adp gefunden. 

http://www.benhammer.de/zu-gast-bei-rotwild-in-dieburg-entwicklung-design-und-spitzensport/

Lohnt allein schon wegen der Bilder...


----------



## fruchtmoose (17. Januar 2014)

-


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (17. Januar 2014)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Hier habe ich einen interessanten Beitrag über adp gefunden.
> 
> http://www.benhammer.de/zu-gast-bei-rotwild-in-dieburg-entwicklung-design-und-spitzensport/
> 
> Lohnt allein schon wegen der Bilder...



Erinnert mich an diesen Artikel auf Pinkbike:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Rotwild-Tour-Richie-Schley-2012.html


----------



## Maledivo (17. Januar 2014)

Hi alle,

heute war Wetter toll - leider wurde mein Tour nach 8 km beendet, bei der Uphillfahrt ist Schaltauge gebrochen , zum Glück ist dem neuen Schaltwerk nix passiert - zum Glück hat der RW-Händler vor Ort Ersatzteil. Habe eben schnell gewechselt - morgen will ich nachholen mit biken 

In meinem "Bike-Leben" ist mir noch nie sowas passiert - eine Frage, bringt Ihr immer ein Ersatz-Schaltauge mit?

Noch was - ich möchte in Kürze ein neues Helm kaufen - hat hier jemanden Erfahrung mit IXS Trail oder Mavic Notch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (17. Januar 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> heute war Wetter toll - leider wurde mein Tour nach 8 km beendet, bei der Uphillfahrt ist Schaltauge gebrochen , zum Glück ist dem neuen Schaltwerk nix passiert - zum Glück hat der RW-Händler vor Ort Ersatzteil. Habe eben schnell gewechselt - morgen will ich nachholen mit biken
> 
> ...


zum IXS Trail gibt es hier Berichte
www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ixs-trail-rs.657892/
Schaltauge ist mir noch NIE gebrochen


----------



## Maledivo (17. Januar 2014)

Orakel schrieb:


> Schaltauge ist mir noch NIE gebrochen



Hoffe es bleibt auch so !

Ich gehe davon aus dass die Schaltaugen von Rotwild viel stabiler als die von Canyon sind (im dortigen Foren stehen oft von gebrochenen Schaltaugen). Denke, ich werde keine zusätzliche Schaltauge kaufen. 

Wohlgemerkt relevant vom Sturz vor langer Zeit - vor Kurzem habe ich einen Riss im Schaltwerk gesehen, als ich merkte, dass das Schaltperformance erherblich verschlechtert hat. Da gehe ich davon aus dass die Schaltauge durch diesen Sturz in Mitleidschaft gezogen wurde und durch die mehrere Fahrten die Risse vergrössert hat, was nach dem Belastung (Uphill) nicht mehr standgehalten hat.


----------



## grosser (17. Januar 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> eine Frage, bringt Ihr immer ein Ersatz-Schaltauge mit?



Ja! ich habe letztes Jahr 2 verheizt!


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2014)

Ich habe immer ein Schaltauge im Rucksack.
Setz das neue nicht mit Loctite ein, lieber ab und an mal nachziehen.
Zuviel Loctite lässt sich kaum noch lösen, sind ja nur kleine Inbusköpfe


----------



## Maledivo (17. Januar 2014)

grosser schrieb:


> Ja! ich habe letztes Jahr 2 verheizt!



Dann wäre doch besser wenn ich noch ein Ersatz im Rücksack habe, kostet auch nicht die Welt. Wäre blöd, wenn in der Mitte im Wald passieren würde, da müsste man lange schieben


----------



## Maledivo (17. Januar 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich habe immer ein Schaltauge im Rucksack.
> Setz das neue nicht mit Loctite ein, lieber ab und an mal nachziehen.
> Zuviel Loctite lässt sich kaum noch lösen, sind ja nur kleine Inbusköpfe



Oh Mist, dann hatte ich Dich rufen müssen, so könnte ich heute weiterbiken - E1 haben Steckachsen - andere Schaltauge - 

Die neue Schrauben haben Schraubsicherung, das langt, außerdem sind sie vom Schnellspanner verschlossen, da kann auch nix passieren.

Künftig werde ich mehr darauf achten.

Sag mal, tut Ihr auch Fett im Gelenklager rein? Wie kann man es feststellen dass man Service braucht, (bin leider gehörlos, da höre ich gar nix)? Braucht man spezielle Werkzeuge? Würde gerne nach dem Winter vor dem Gardasee-Tour einen Rundum-Inspektion machen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (18. Januar 2014)

Mal wieder eine Update zur "Lackqualität":

Hatte die Tage vom Kumpel das 2013 C1 FS29 pro zur Inspektion. Mattlack grau

- Der Steuerkopf ist nach 4 Ausfahrten mit PVC Steckschutzblechen überm Lager blank geschliffen. (klar, Kumpel selber schuld hat es nicht gesehen)
- Der Lack im Bereich Hinterbau, Radbogen Schwinge Innen und Strebe links. Sieht nach 1500km genauso mies aus wie das C1 meiner Frau (massiver Schrotgewehrbeschuss)
- der weiße Rotwildschriftzug ist an allen Ecken fein eingerissen. (Ursache unterer Mattlack weicher wie der weiße oder der Mattlack war noch nicht richtig durchgehärtet)

Die Nachbarin, hat sich ein C! FS Mj. 2012 in S als Comp gekauft.. Ladenhüter. Mal checken wie es da aussieht!?
Ihr könnt mich jetzt steinigen wie ihr wollt aber für ein Rad dieser Preisklasse entspricht das Lackniveau eher einem Hyundai als einem Mercedes! (Ich denke als Maler & Lackierer kann ich das recht gut beurteilen.) Solche Probleme hatten wir nicht bei all unseren Vorgänger Bikes! Weder bei Wheeler, Augusta, Giant, Ghost, Scott Strike CF und Genius 10 Carbon.

Auf meinen versprochenen Lackstift.... warte ich noch heute.

Grüße Rog.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. Januar 2014)

Mein E1 ist nun auf Doppelbrücke (Boxxer Keronite 2013) umgebaut, hier eine kleine Vorschau während der Arbeiten:




Beim Rahmenkit von Schaltwerk-Bikes war sogar ein passender Konus von 1 1/8" auf 1,5" dabei, deshalb konnte ich problemlos umbauen.


----------



## luxaltera (18. Januar 2014)

Viel spass mit der kombi!  optisch werd ich da nicht klatschnass von aber wenns zum Fahrstil passt...


----------



## fruchtmoose (18. Januar 2014)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2014macHartmann (18. Januar 2014)

Ist das nicht Wurscht ob DC o. SC wenn die 180mm eingehalten werden?!


Gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. Januar 2014)

Hab das mit Rotwild abgestimmt, dass mir da nix um die Ohren fliegt, außerdem ist die Einbauhöhe exakt gleich und das Gewicht der neuen Gabel sogar um über 200 Gramm geringer.
Nach der heutigen Fahrt mit erstem Setup-Versuch kann ich nur sagen 

Das andere Foto hab ich im Keller gemacht, in Natura sieht es besser und stimmiger von der Farbkombination aus und gefällt mir richtig gut, besser sogar als in schwarzer Farbe. Ich muss also kein Geld in die Blackbox-Edition stecken


----------



## ScottRog69 (18. Januar 2014)

Ahoi, wäre jetzt auch nicht meines... aber ich find deinen Mut und den Versuch absolut Top! Was soll den jetzt der Einsatzbereich deines E1 sein? Downhill, Touren, Trailsurfen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Oh Mist, dann hatte ich Dich rufen müssen, so könnte ich heute weiterbiken - E1 haben Steckachsen - andere Schaltauge -



Hätte gepasst, DT Steckachen passen in normale Ausfallenden.
Ich habe also stinknormalen Standard.
Nächstes Mal.

Das Schaltauge soll überiges das Schaltwerk und den Rahmen schutzen als Sollbruchstelle.
Bombenstabil ist daher nicht so prall?


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2014)

grosser schrieb:


> Ja! ich habe letztes Jahr 2 verheizt!


Mensch dann guck doch wo du hinfährst!


----------



## fruchtmoose (18. Januar 2014)

-


----------



## Maledivo (18. Januar 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hätte gepasst, DT Steckachen passen in normale Ausfallenden.
> Ich habe also stinknormalen Standard.
> Nächstes Mal.
> 
> ...



Habe schon den Ersatz geordert -  - aber gut zu wissen dass Du eins mitführst


----------



## Maledivo (18. Januar 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Januar 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Ahoi, wäre jetzt auch nicht meines... aber ich find deinen Mut und den Versuch absolut Top! Was soll den jetzt der Einsatzbereich deines E1 sein? Downhill, Touren, Trailsurfen.



Der Einsatzzweck soll weiterhin beim abwärtsorientierten Enduro bleiben, d.h. ich möchte damit noch halbwegs bequem einen 1000hm Berg am Stück hochkurbeln können. Deshalb fahre ich auch vorne ein 30er Kettenblatt und hinten eine 12-42 Kassette. Damit kommt man fast überall noch sehr gut rauf. Problematischer ist vermutlich meine 165er Kurbel, aber da war mir die Bodenfreiheit bei suboptimaler Kurbelstellung einfach wichtiger und ich hab seitdem auch keine Probleme mehr diesbezüglich gehabt.

@fruchtmoose:
Eigentlich war es hauptsächlich Neugierde und Spieltrieb (gell, RockyRider66 ) sowie ein sehr gutes Angebot für die Doppelbrückengabel. Die Totem ist eine super Gabel und mindestens genauso steif mit ihren 40er Rohren und der mächtigen Brücke. Ich persönlich mag an der Doppelbrücke die Optik, den begrenzten Lenkeinschlag (der kommt meiner Art vom Radl zu fallen sehr entgegen ) und bei der _Boxxer Keronite _auch noch eine Gewichtsersparnis von über 200g an der Front. Praktisch ist zudem, dass man den Vorbau nicht so arg festknallen muss, da der Steuersatz über die zweite Brücke fixiert wird. Denn mit dem Steuersatz hatte ich immer wieder Probleme, dass er sich nach ein paar Downhill-Abfahrten etwas gelockert hat.

Und zu meiner Überraschung fährt sich so eine moderne Luftgabel genauso schön vom Ansprechverhalten wie eine Stahlfedergabel, was vor ein paar Jahren noch nicht der Fall war, zumindest nicht bei den "günstigeren" Fox 32/34 Float und 32 Talas, die ich kannte. Dort erkaufte man sich ein gutes Ansprechverhalten meist mit einem Durchsacken im Mittelbereich oder einem unnötig großen Sag, was beides wieder die Bodenfreiheit einschränkt und in steilen, verblockten Passagen gefährlich werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fruchtmoose (19. Januar 2014)

-


----------



## grosser (19. Januar 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mensch dann guck doch wo du hinfährst!


Mach ich doch!
Leider stürze ich mit Vorliebe auf die rechte Seite!?!


----------



## ScottRog69 (20. Januar 2014)

grosser schrieb:


> Mach ich doch!
> Leider stürze ich mit Vorliebe auf die rechte Seite!?!



Komisch, mich erwischt es immer links!?!
Wie war das noch...? Fällt der Toast wirklich immer auf die "gebutterte" Seite!?


----------



## Orakel (20. Januar 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Komisch, mich erwischt es immer links!?!
> Wie war das noch...? Fällt der Toast wirklich immer auf die "gebutterte" Seite!?


Nach Murphysgesetz, ja.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Januar 2014)

Ich kann euch beruhigen, ich bin letztes Jahr auf beide Seiten schon gefallen


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. Januar 2014)

Neue Gabel ist ein gutes Stichwort...

Bin am überlegen meine Fox 36 R Performance am E1 gegen was leichters zu tauschen. Dabei hab ich mir mal die Pike 2014 angeschaut und leider feststellen müssen, dass diese in 26 Zoll ganz schön niedrig baut






Da ich aber auch auf gar keinen Fall einen steileren LW haben möchte - eher das Gegenteil wäre okay - drängt sich mir jetzt die Frage auf, ob auch eine 29 Zoll Pike in den Rahmen könnte.

Sind die 565mm Einbauhöhe das max. was Rotwild für den E1 freigibt?

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Januar 2014)

Wenn du das Bike artgerecht bewegst, dann lass die Finger von so einer Kindergabel.
Die passt nicht zum Heck und dein Tretlager wandert noch weiter nach unten.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Januar 2014)

Ein 26er E1 mit weniger als 180mm zu fahren halte ich für sinnfrei, dafür gibt es doch das X1/2. Dann lieber den Rahmen verkaufen und sich einen gebrauchten, passenden besorgen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. Januar 2014)

Was macht die Gabel in deinen Augen zu einer "Kindergabel"? Wg. 15mm Achse? Wg. 10-20mm weniger FW? Wegen 1mm dünneren Standrohren?

Was wäre denn deiner Meinung nach ein adäquater Partner für das Heck?

@hiTCH-HiKER
Na, das ist Ansichtssache Ich pers. finde es auch sinnfrei eine DC ins E1 zu bauen - dafür gibt´s ja das G1...

Ich hätte halt das E1 gegenüber meinem LV 901 - 180/200mm FW - gerne noch ein bißchen weiter abgegrenzt. Und da dass E1 wesentl. besser klettert ging meine Überlegung in diese Richtung.
Aber letztendl. jeder wie er mag... 

Gruss
chris


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Januar 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @hiTCH-HiKER
> Na, das ist Ansichtssache Ich pers. finde es auch sinnfrei eine DC ins E1 zu bauen - dafür gibt´s ja das G1...
> 
> Ich hätte halt das E1 gegenüber meinem LV 901 - 180/200mm FW - gerne noch ein bißchen weiter abgegrenzt. Und da dass E1 wesentl. besser klettert ging meine Überlegung in diese Richtung.



Du wirst lachen, ich hab mir schon überlegt einen G1-Rahmen zu besorgen, falls ein Rahmen einigermaßen bezahlbar beschaffbar ist und dann das E1 als normales Enduro mit leichter Gabel aufzubauen.
Aber du wirst definitiv nicht glücklich wenn du das E1 vorne niedriger aufbaust!


----------



## grosser (20. Januar 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ein 26er E1 mit weniger als 180mm zu fahren halte ich für sinnfrei, dafür gibt es doch das X1/2. Dann lieber den Rahmen verkaufen und sich einen gebrauchten, passenden besorgen.


ne Lyrik mit 170mm tuts auch! Man sollte beachten was die Gabel tatsächlich für einen Federweg zur Verfügung stellt und wie die Performance ist.


----------



## abi_1984 (20. Januar 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, ich hab mir schon überlegt einen G1-Rahmen zu besorgen, falls ein Rahmen einigermaßen bezahlbar beschaffbar ist und dann das E1 als normales Enduro mit leichter Gabel aufzubauen.
> Aber du wirst definitiv nicht glücklich wenn du das E1 vorne niedriger aufbaust!


Ich versteh Mr. Nice eigentlich so, dass er die Bauhöhe der 36/180mm eigentlich beibehalten will, indem er auf ne 29er Pike geht und nur den Federweg beschneidet. Theoretisch machbar, aber optisch vermutlich nicht schön ;-)
Durch einen Steuersatz mit aussenliegender Lagerschale 1 cm mehr Einbauhöhe rauszukitzeln ist auch schwiereig, weil es soche Steuersätze meines Wissens nicht gibt.  
Chris, ich find Dein E1 ehrlich gesagt schön und stimmig so wie es ist. Wenn Du Gewicht sparen willst, kannst Du ja über einen Umbau auf 1x10 Antrieb ohne KF nachdenken. 
Wenn man etliche Seiten zurückblätterst, gab es hier schon mal einen Nutzer, der glaub ich was ähnliches im Sinn hatte (also beim E1 Heck irgendwie straffer und ne 160er Gabel rein...). Und es kam im Prinzip das raus, was RockyRider + hitch-hiker sagen wollen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rotwild-ritter-wo-seid-ihr-teil-2.490358/page-319#post-10926416


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. Januar 2014)

An die Lyrik mit RC2 hab ich auch schon gedacht aber die Performanc ist genau der Punkt! Die ganzen Jungs die vorher diese gefahren sind schwärmen so von der neuen Charger Dämpfung, dass sie ihre Lyriks rausschmeissen....

Viel. warte ich auch einfach ab bis 2015 die Dämpfung in die Lyrik kommt Oder ich schau mir doch mal die Mattoc an...

@Hitch
Ich finde im Vergleich zum 901, hat das E 1 deutl. mehr potenzial bergauf als bergab  - was jetzt nicht heißt, dass es schlecht bergab geht.

Vorne niedriger? Nee, danke einen steileren LW möchte ich wirkl. nicht. Daher ja auch die Frage nach der 29 Zoll Gabel mit einer höhreren EBL.

@abi
Genau richtig erkannt.  Danke für den Hinweis

Hat jemand von Euch evtl. noch einen Reduzierkonus im Keller rumliegen? Dann könnte ich auch einfach mal meine 66er einbauen und diese getravelt auf 160mm testen....

Gruss
chris


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Januar 2014)

Aber diesen Aufwand, nur um etwas Gewicht vorne zu sparen?
Da würde ich doch eher bei Lenker, Vorbau und Laufrädern optimieren...

Wegen 0,5cm mehr Einbauhöhe würde ich mir im übrigen keine Gedanken machen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Januar 2014)

Nimm eine Fox, die hat schon seit 2006 eine geschlossen Kartusche (Charger)


----------



## TOM4 (20. Januar 2014)

Hmmm und eine 66er ist leichter als eine 36er fox? Zocchis sind doch eher als schwergewichte bekannt. Aber DIE performance Ich lieb meine 44er im x1

Gewicht wird doch eh überbewertet!

Und wenn du eh schon selbst sagst, dass dein 901er eher die abfahrtsmaschine ist und das e1 doch noch ganz gut bergauf geht, dann sind ja die einsatzbereiche eh gut abgetrennt.

Wenn du unbedingt was ändern willst, dann wird dich eh niemand von deinem vorhaben abbringen können, aber ich glaub dir ist einfach nur langweilig bzw. brauchst du einen neuen anreiz und somit führt nix an einem neuen bike vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Januar 2014)

Probieren kann er es ja.
Aber wenn er fragt dann können andere ja auch nur eine Antwort ihres Ermessens geben.

Ich versaue mir das Fahrwerk halt nicht wegen dem Gewicht.
Daher wabbert bei mir auch eine 180er VAN und keine Luftpumpe.

Obwohl ich seit 3 Wochen zugeben muss, dass die 2014er Talas alles an Luft bisher dagewesen in den Schatten stellt, auch eine Float oder die neue Pike.
So sensibel wie eine Coil bei fast linearer Kennlinie, verblüffen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. Januar 2014)

Hmh, knapp 550g - 36/180mm ca 2.4 kg und Pike ca 1850g - sind an der Front halt schon ein Wort.

Und vorallem wüsste ich nicht wo ich an Syntace Lenker/Vorbau plus 1750er DT LRS diese Summe - ohne Einbusse von Haltbarkeit und Performance - herbekommen sollte....

@tom 
Bei der 66er ginge es auch nur um den Test der 160mm. Das sie ne ital. Wuchtbrumme mit Übergewicht ist, is klar.

Ich möchte das E1 halt noch mehr vom 901 abgrenzen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Januar 2014)

Ja gut 2,4kg ist natürlich schon krass, da sind es keine 200 Gramm bis zur Doppelbrückengabel.
Ich kann dich schon verstehen und ich würde mir an meiner Rennfeile auch gerne 500 Gramm sparen (ne SID statt der 2007er Talas X), aber leider gibt es da farblich nichts passendes und die Einbauhöhe von maximal 500mm wirkt auch etwas limitierend bei der Auswahl


----------



## Dirk Nennen (22. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

muss mich jetzt mal hier melden.

Fahre ein 2012er X2 mit dem Seriendämpfer. Fox RP2 mit Tune in M / M.

Ich persönlich finde das super sensible Federungsverhalten im offenen Modus spitze. 
Allerdings würde ich mir eine straffere Plattform wünschen.

Brauch ich nen anderen Dämpfer, oder kann ich an dem bestehenden etwas verändern, dass das Wippen mit Plattform weniger wird.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2014)

entweder Tune M auf F erhöhen lassen im Rahmen eines Serrvice bei Toxoholics.
Oder (der beste Weg9 den Dämpfer zu TF- Tuning (bzw. Push) nach England schicken.
Dann wird er exact auf dich abgestimmt.

Einen neuen Dämpfer brauchst du in keinem Fall.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (22. Januar 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> entweder Tune M auf F erhöhen lassen im Rahmen eines Serrvice bei Toxoholics.
> Oder (der beste Weg9 den Dämpfer zu TF- Tuning (bzw. Push) nach England schicken.
> Dann wird er exact auf dich abgestimmt.
> 
> Einen neuen Dämpfer brauchst du in keinem Fall.


 
Ok, super.
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!  
Ist es zuviel verlangt, mir die Kontaktdaten zu schicken? Kannst du auch per PN machen.
Und wie lange würde ein solches Tuning in England dauern?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Matthias3977 (23. Januar 2014)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Und vor allem wie läuft die Komunikation? Welche Parameter muss ich denen mitgeben, damit die den Dämpfer auf mich anpassen können?

Danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2014)

Ist ein Ankreuzformular

Bike
Baujahr
Federweg
Fahrergewicht
Einsatzzweck (AM, DH XC usw.)
Feld für Anmerkungen

Bei Fragen bekommst du eine Mail, muss man halt mit google übersetzen.


----------



## Matthias3977 (23. Januar 2014)

Danke RockyRider66, was müsste ich dann nehmen um den Dämpfer an meine Bedürfnisse anpassen zu lassen?
Folgenden Artikel: Factory Tuning System ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2014)

ja klat, das tuning auf jeden fall.


----------



## XLS (23. Januar 2014)

hallo leute! wie sind denn die erfahrungen mit einem fox van rc perf. stahlfeder-dämpfer im e1 bj. 2012.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2014)

ohne zu fahren: "wirst dein Bike nicht wieder erkennen!"
Auf jeden fall ein Gewinn.
Der VAN RC ist vom Grundsatz her der DHX, nur PP- Vertsellung wurde gegen eine Lowspeddruckstufe ersetzt.


----------



## XLS (24. Januar 2014)

dank dir für die antwort.welche federhärte ist denn bei fahrfertigen  82/+-2kg zu empfehlen? und ist der uphill arg wippelig oder geht es noch?
gruss xls


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2014)

Wird lebendiger sein als ein Luftdämpfer.
Du kannst das aber über das blaue Rad (Lowspeeddruckstufe) reduzieren.

Feder hier: http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx 
Aber das Komma als Punkt eingeben!


----------



## El Jorge (26. Januar 2014)

Wollte mal mein Bike vorstellen:
G1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (26. Januar 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Maledivo (26. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
habe gestern MK für HA montiert, war richtig schwer an Felgen zu bringen. Bei RQ war auch nicht sehr leicht aber hat nach 5 min funktioniert. MK hatte ich sogar 30 min gebraucht. Ohne Reifenheber wäre nicht möglich. Nun sieht MK 2,2 RS wie eine Nummer kleiner als RQ 2,2 RS. Muss mir angewöhnen. Zusätzlich habe kürzeres Vorbau montiert.  Sobald Zeit erlaubt würde ich heute testen ;-).


----------



## Kiefer (26. Januar 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> habe gestern MK für HA montiert, war richtig schwer an Felgen zu bringen. Bei RQ war auch nicht sehr leicht aber hat nach 5 min funktioniert. MK hatte ich sogar 30 min gebraucht. Ohne Reifenheber wäre nicht möglich. Nun sieht MK 2,2 RS wie eine Nummer kleiner als RQ 2,2 RS. Muss mir angewöhnen. Zusätzlich habe kürzeres Vorbau montiert.  Sobald Zeit erlaubt würde ich heute testen ;-).



Zur RQ 2.2 RS passt der MK 2.4 besser !


----------



## TrailProf (26. Januar 2014)

@El Jorge 
Schönes Bike, wünsche dir viel Spass damit!


----------



## jt2005 (26. Januar 2014)

Hi an Alle,
ich hab ein "kleines" Problem. Ich will/muss an meinem R1 FS (2009) den Dämpfer tauschen. Aktuelles Problem: die Linkage-Achse sitzt bombenfest und lässt sich nicht raustreiben. Kennt von Euch jemand das Problem, bzw. was kann man tun?
Danke schonmal.
Gruß


----------



## TOM4 (26. Januar 2014)

Ich hab dieses problem auch - bei mir wars nach einem rotwild besuch so! mein lösungsansatz für dieses problem - schraub eindach eine ganze seite vom hinterbau ab. Bei dieser gelegenheit kannst eventuell gleich die lager wechseln


----------



## Maledivo (26. Januar 2014)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Zur RQ 2.2 RS passt der MK 2.4 besser !



Leider zu spät . Dachte vorhin, das gilt bei X-King, der ist schmal gebaut. Nun habe ich gelernt, ...


----------



## Maledivo (26. Januar 2014)

Der neue Conti MK 2,2 RS eiert ein wenig an bestimmter Stelle (0,5 cm).

Felgen hat keinen Seitenschlag + Reifen sitzt sauber an Felgen (Seitenflanke sieht gleichmässig aus).

Habe alles mögliches ausprobiert - Massieren / Spüli / Max- Aufpumpen - Ergebnis bleibt immer gleich.

Bei meinem RQ an VR eiert nur ganz wenig (0,1-0,2 cm).

Dann habe ich wohl ein Montagsreifen erhalten? Bin am überlegen ob ich zurückschicken soll zum Umtauschen.


----------



## jt2005 (26. Januar 2014)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Ich hab dieses problem auch - bei mir wars nach einem rotwild besuch so! mein lösungsansatz für dieses problem - schraub eindach eine ganze seite vom hinterbau ab. Bei dieser gelegenheit kannst eventuell gleich die lager wechseln


Danke für die Info. Das wär dann auch mein nächster Schritt gewesen . Hatte gedacht ich könnte das vermeiden .


----------



## Nussketier (27. Januar 2014)

der freed schrieb:


> Seit Heute meins!


Wie fährt sich denn die (überaus schicke) Maschine?
Kommst du mit der Größe gut zurecht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siem (30. Januar 2014)

Hier mein brandneues E1:


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. Januar 2014)

Die rote Farbe ist echt schön, ich hätte gerne eines der 26" G1 in der Farbe...


----------



## TOM4 (30. Januar 2014)

siem schrieb:


> Hier mein brandneues E1:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 270476



WELTKLASSE!


----------



## Orakel (30. Januar 2014)

Glückwunsch!
Hat im Test beim Enduromag ganz gut abgeschnieten


----------



## Maledivo (30. Januar 2014)

Sehr sehr schön - sollen wir unsere Rädern tauschen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Januar 2014)

nö, nicht tauschen.
auch wenn das neue e1 verlockend ist...


----------



## heizer1980 (30. Januar 2014)

Sehr schönes E1 viel Spaß damit!

Ich würde aber auch mein E1 nicht gegen das neue tauschen wollen. Auch wenn ich mich mittlerweile an die eckigen Rohre gewöhnt habe, war das klassische Rotwild-Rohrdesign von den Vorgängermodellen irgendwie ein Rotwild Erkennungsmerkmal und ich find es für mich auch schöner.






Hach... ich mag mein Bike


----------



## TOM4 (30. Januar 2014)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes E1 viel Spaß damit!
> 
> Ich würde aber auch mein E1 nicht gegen das neue tauschen wollen. Auch wenn ich mich mittlerweile an die eckigen Rohre gewöhnt habe, war das klassische Rotwild-Rohrdesign von den Vorgängermodellen irgendwie ein Rotwild Erkennungsmerkmal und ich find es für mich auch schöner.
> 
> ...



Also bei so einer kulisse gefällt mir jedes rad!


----------



## heizer1980 (30. Januar 2014)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Also bei so einer kulisse gefällt mir jedes rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (31. Januar 2014)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes E1 viel Spaß damit!
> 
> Ich würde aber auch mein E1 nicht gegen das neue tauschen wollen. Auch wenn ich mich mittlerweile an die eckigen Rohre gewöhnt habe, war das klassische Rotwild-Rohrdesign von den Vorgängermodellen irgendwie ein Rotwild Erkennungsmerkmal und ich find es für mich auch schöner.
> 
> ...



Auch sehr schönes Bike. Farbkombination zwischen Fahrer und Bike passt .


----------



## AMITS (31. Januar 2014)

Hi,

Wollte nochmal auf das Bremsenthema ein paar Seiten weiter vorne zurückkommen. So, wie es aussieht, fahren hier ja einige die XT Bremse am 11er E1. Ich wollte jetzt auch auf diesen Zug aufspringen und die Formula RX20 durch ne XT ersetzen. Wollte heute alles nötige dazu bestellen, nur leider bin ich gerade nicht in der Nähe meines E1, um nachzugucken, welche Adaptergröße hinten verbaut ist. Scheibengröße soll gleich bleiben, also 180mm. Ich denke, die Größe ist ausreichend. Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht kurz aushelfen und mir sagen, was ich für einen Shimano Adapter ich da brauche? Wäre nett!


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Januar 2014)

Nummer habe ich nicht da, aber du musst +20mm haben, also von 160 auf 180mm.
Es gibt sogar eine leichte Ausführung von Shimano.


----------



## AMITS (31. Januar 2014)

Danke Rocky für die schnelle Antwort! Hatte ich mir fast gedacht, war mir aber nicht sicher. Das hilft mir jedenfalls schon mal sehr weiter. Nur so aus Interesse....würde eigentlich auch ne 203er Scheibe passen oder wird's da zu eng?!


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Januar 2014)

hab ich nie versucht.
auf anhieb würde ich sagen das klappt.


----------



## AMITS (2. Februar 2014)

.....ich werd's jetzt dann mal ausprobieren. Hab jetzt vorgestern die XT bestellt....allerdings nun doch mit 203er auch fürs Heck. Vielen Dank hier nochmal an Rocky für die schnelle Hilfe bzgl. richtiger Adapter. Freu mich jetzt schon auf den Einbau. Btw. falls jemand Interesse an meiner Rotwild Formula RX20 haben sollte, einfach bescheid geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gstyle (3. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

mal eine kurze Frage...
Ich habe mir letzten Herbst ein gebrauchtes E1 Advanced von 2011 gekauft. Die Gabel ist ja im Original von 180mm auf 170mm reduziert. Der Vorbesitzer hat allerdings die Gabel wieder auf 180 zurück gebaut.
Jetzt frage ich mich natürlich was da Sinn macht... Rotwild wird die ja nicht umsonst auf 170 umgebaut haben.
180 heißt jetzt etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel und halt etwas mehr Federweg.

Leider kann man die ja nicht mal eben von 180 auf 170 hin und her schalten um zu gucken was man besser findet.
Würdet Ihr das so lassen oder wieder auf 170 gehen?
Oder ist das eh nur eine akademische Diskussion?


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Februar 2014)

Hab´s jetzt weder selbst getestet noch "erfahren" aber wenn du die 180mm Gabel mit mehr Sag als die 170er fährst dann sollte LV und Tretlager genauso sein wie bei 170 mit weniger Sag. Von daher würde ich einfach das fahren was du aktuell hast - sofern du damit zufrieden bist.... 

Grusss
chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Februar 2014)

eigentlich eine akademische Diskussion.

Von den 10mm gehen eh 25- 30% in den sag, also reden wir von 7mm.
Dabei hast du die Reifenhöhe nicht berücksichtigt.
Und wenn du es auf die Spitze treiben möchtest, dann untersuchst du noch Nachlauf usw.

Ich habe fahre eine 180er im M Rahmen, grosser eine 170er im S- Rahmen (?).
Als wir die Bikes mal kurz getauscht hatten war jeder der Überzeugung, das Bike des anderen sei wendiger.

Mach dir keinen Kopp und fahr was du für geiler findest.


----------



## gstyle (3. Februar 2014)

Ja, hab ich schon vermutet... Ist ein M Rahmen. Hab das halt so bekommen und das Bike macht auf jeden Fall Spaß. Hab die Tage mal die Wartung für die Gabel durchgeführt und dabei kommt man natürlich auf so komische Ideen 

Hatte mich nur gewundert wieso Rotwild den "Aufwand" treibt das von 180 auf 170 abzusenken?!?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. Februar 2014)

Das 2011er E1 klettert so gut, da wünscht du dir selbst bei 180mm keine Absenkung.
Ich hab momentan 200mm bei gleicher Einbauhöhe und überleg schon ob ich den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher einstelle, denn die Brücke/Standrohre würden noch locker ein, zwei Zentimeter hergeben (siehe Foto)


----------



## fruchtmoose (4. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Februar 2014)

Wir sollten dringend mal zusammen fahren!
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen was man mit so einem flachen Lenkwinkel machen kann?
Bzw. was das noch bringen soll?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. Februar 2014)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Gib bitte Bescheid, falls Du ein passendes angle set findest



Wie meinst du das? 
Bei der Doppelbrücke kannst du ja einfach die Standrohe noch 1-2cm runter schieben und schon hast du einen flacheren Lenkwinkel.

@RockyRider66:
Momentan habe ich quasi den von Rotwild empfohlenen Lenkwinkel (die Aussage ist, dass 180mm am 2011er E1 sehr gut harmonieren). Prinzipiell würde ich aber sagen, optimal ist der flachste Lenkwinkel mit dem man noch gut 1000hm hoch kommt


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Februar 2014)

Der Lenkwinkel spielt für mich bergauf eigentlich eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## AMITS (5. Februar 2014)

So, neue XT Bremse ans 11er E1 geschraubt. Die 203er Scheibe passt, wie vermutet, perfekt. Jetzt nur noch Leitungen kürzen und gut is. Bin begeistert. Btw. Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit der One Way Entlüftungsmethode der neuen Shimano Bremsen. Was im Manual beschrieben ist, ist zwar logisch, hab mir "one Way" aber irgendwie simpler vorgestellt. In Youtube gibt es 2 Videos, die die Prozedur wie im Manual zeigen. Und dann gibts da noch ein Video, wo die Fahrradwerkstatt das Mineralöl einfach von oben vom Bremsgriff nach unten zum Sattel durch drück (ähnlich wie beim Auto).




Das sieht mir mehr nach "One "Way" aus, weicht aber irgendwie ziemlich vom Manual ab. Hmm, ja wie denn nu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. Februar 2014)

Die einfachste mir bekannte Methode ist den passenden Trichter auf den AGB zu schrauben und dann eine Spritze voll Öl von unten komplett durch zu drücken, ggf. zwischendurch ein Mal den Trichter mit einer großen Spritze wieder zu 2/3 leeren. So wie die Erstbefüllung halt... und du hast keine Sauerei mit überlaufendem Öl


----------



## Stonesmarco (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo ihr Rotwild Ritter,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei meiner Entscheidung helfen.Bin gerade am E1 dran.Zur Auswahl steht das 650b race aus 2013 aber mit einer anderen Austattung .160er Fox Float Gabel ohne Kashima,xt Kurbel und DT-Swiss E1900 Laufräder oder soll ich das 2014 E1 Pro nehmen ?
Liegen preislich fast gleich!
Das 2013 gefällt mir farblich etwas besser ,das rote ist aber bestimmt auch gut,habe es noch nicht live gesehen!
Vielen dank schon mal


----------



## Maledivo (7. Februar 2014)

Hi, mir gefällt die Farbe RAW besser als die Rottöne, was aber auch schön ist.

Ich würde bevor ich es kaufe eher die Farbe erst mal Live sehen - es schaut in Livet oft etwas anders aus als vom Bildschirm.


----------



## siem (7. Februar 2014)

Das Rot vom neuen E1 schaut live deutlich eindrucksvoller aus als auf den Bildern. Hab mein E1 pro 2014 mit XT Kurbel und Shifter und KS LEv aufgerüstet.


----------



## Pitv70 (7. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Rotwild zuzulegen. Ich finde die alten R.R FS Modelle sehr schick.

Mein Händler hätte noch ein R.R2 FS Race. Das könnte ich zu einen schönen Preis haben. In machen Tests wird die gerige Steifigkeit bemängelt. Muss ich mir da mit 90 Kg gedanken machen? Gibt es da erfahrungswerte?

Anbei noch ein Bild von dem Rad. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist es aus dem Jahr 2011. Allerdings habe ich diese Farbkomination in keinem Katalog gesehen.
Ist es wirlich aus 2011?


Dank für die Infos


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Februar 2014)

Baujahr 2011 stimmt. Ist genau genommen ein R.R2 FS in der Race Ausstattung. Damaliger UVP: 4499 €
Sind auch keine Veränderungen vom Händler dran gemacht worden. Das Bike steht genau so da, wie aus dem Katalog: Klick (Seite 15)
Die im Katalog abgebildeten roten Sitzstreben wurden so nie produziert.

Edit: Die rote Gabelbrücke an der dt swiss war wohl auch eine optische Veränderung. Erkennen kann man das 2011er R2 gut an den orangen Farbanteilen im Design. 2010 war die Rahmenform noch nicht so kantig und 2012 wurde das Farbkonzept auf das heutige schwarz/weiß geändert.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Februar 2014)

Achja, die UCI Weltmeister Banderole um das Sitzrohr ist noch eine Anspielung auf den Marathon-Weltmeistertitel von Alban Lakata von 2010. Das Topeak-Ergon Team fuhr bis 2010 auf Rotwild Bikes.

Edit: Da die Kataloge oft schon viel früher als die Bikes produziert werden, kann sich zwischen Design im Katalog und späterem fertigen Design immer nochmal was ändern.


----------



## Pitv70 (7. Februar 2014)

Danke für die schnellee Antwort.

Ein Frage vielleicht noch. Ist das R.R1 oder das R.R2 Steifer? Der Hinterbau ist der seble, somit sollte nur der Hauptrahmen entscjeiden sein.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Februar 2014)

Da kann ich dir nichts zu sagen. Mein R2 HT ist von 2010, also noch die alte Carbonrahmen Bauform. Mit meinen 84 Kilo`s hab ich da keine Probleme mit der Steifigkeit. 
Generell würde ich aber behaupten, dass der Carbon R2 Hauptrahmen steifer ist als der R1 Alu-Rahmen. Ich hatte mal ein R1 FS von 2008. Der R2 HT Rahmen ist da wesentlich steifer.

Vielleicht melden sich ja die R1 und R2 Fahrer mal hier. Sind aber recht rar geworden. Hier geht es meist nur noch um die Rotwild- Bikes mit viel Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paradoxusus (7. Februar 2014)

Tja großartig weiterhelfen kann ich nicht.
Ich habe ein R.R1 FS (Alu) von 2012 und bin mit der Steifigkeit voll zufrieden. Allerdings bringe ich auch nur 76kg auf die Waage...
Das hilft ja nur bedingt weiter. Im Allgem. heißt es doch aber das Carbon die bessere Steifigkeit erzielt!?!


----------



## Pitv70 (7. Februar 2014)

Was wiegt Dein R.R1 denn? Nach Info vom Händerl soll das R.R1 Comp 11,9kg wiegen.


----------



## Orakel (7. Februar 2014)

ich hab das R.R.2FS Race(2013 Modell)bei meinen 73Kg merke ich nichts von zugeringer Steifigkeit, der Hinterbau ist erste Sahne.
Aktuell liegt das Gewicht bei 10,4Kg  vll. geht noch was nach unten


----------



## monschau (7. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

das RR2FS Modell 2011, also wie oben und auf meinem Bild, bin ich mit nackten 88kg sportlich gefahren.
Das 2012/13er bekam nur eine andere Lackierung.

Fantastischer Hinterbau und ich habe es als immer ausreichend steif empfunden.
Kein Nachlaufen von Spurrillen o.ä.
Die ältere Carbon-Version von 2009 war da bedeutend flexibler und der Hinterbau durch die Gleitlager
auch lange nicht so sensibel wie bei der neueren, kugelgelagerten Konstruktion.

Und nicht zu vergessen: Platz für 2 Flaschen!


----------



## XDennisX (7. Februar 2014)

@Stonesmarco
Also am besten du fährst mal beide Probe. Am neuen E1 sind ein paar Daten geändert worden. Rein optisch ist für mich mein E1 Race  der absolute Hammer. Wenn du auf RAW stehst!  Der "lack" ist halt total unempfindlich! Wenn doch mal ein Kratzer, einfach mit Klarlack drüber... Fahren tust natürlich auch super!


----------



## Lino8888 (7. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
stehe kurz davor mir ein Rotwild R.C1 FS 29 Pro MtB zu kaufen. Bisher ist es eher eine Optik Entscheidung.
Ist ein Rad aus 2012 Restposten (also Neu) mit Kpl. XT Ausstattung in der Größe XL.

Kann mir jemand seine Erfahrung mit der Marke und vielleicht speziell mit der Serie mitteilen?
Bin bisher nur Rennrad und Trekking gefahren und möchte mich mal mehr in die Wälder und auf die Halden im Westen der Republik stürzen.

Danke schon einmal für eure Tipps und Hinweise. Gerne auch per P.N.

Habe jetzt lange gesucht nach dem richtigen Forum und bin glaube ich hier richtig.

Gruß, der Lino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Februar 2014)

Die Ausstattung lasse ich mal außen vor, die ist OK und funktioniert.

Aus den Rahmen wurde nicht das letzte an Gewicht rausgekitzelt, daher solide.
Der Lack ist anfällig gegen Steinschlag, besser Folie aufbringen.
Geo geht eher Richtung entspannt.

Das eigentliche Herzstück ist der Hinterbau, und der ist wirklich gelungen.
Das kannst du überall nachlesen.
Die XMS Hinterbauten gehören immer zu denen, die bergab satt am Trail liegen.
Er säuft aber nicht ab und ist stets da wenn du ihn brauchst.
Der Hinterbau hat Edelstahl- Vollkugellager, selten aber haltbar.

Der Service ist prima, man kann Kontakt zu Rotwild haben.

Eigentlich machst du mit dem Bike nix falsch, der Preis dürfte jetzt auch erträglich sein.

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## ScottRog69 (8. Februar 2014)

Ahoi,

so habe mein E1 mal auf den aktuellen Float X 2014 aufgepimpt. Funktioniert super und passt einwandfrei in den 2012´er Rahmen.
Leider endete meine Einstell- und Testfahrt heute nach bereits 20km bei strömenden Regen und einem Platten. ;( Aber das erste Resümee, ist sehr sehr gut. kein Wippen mehr, man kann auch jetzt mal super im Stehen fahren ! Er spricht sehr schnell und absolut feinfühlig an.

Beste Grüße Roger


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Februar 2014)

Jaja, der Regen hat uns auch wieder erwischt.
Jedes Wochenende die gleiche Sauereii...


----------



## ScottRog69 (8. Februar 2014)

Nur Suddelwetter in Darmstadt...


----------



## Orakel (9. Februar 2014)

Überall Süffig


----------



## Maledivo (9. Februar 2014)

Cool!

Zufrieden mit dem Helm? Werde demnächsten auch in blau erwerben


----------



## Orakel (9. Februar 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Cool!
> 
> Zufrieden mit dem Helm? Werde demnächsten auch in blau erwerben


ja,passt mir wie angegossen


----------



## Maledivo (9. Februar 2014)

Hoffe bei mir auch!


----------



## Mainbiker363 (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

Wenn ich mir so die Bilder der Bikes ansehe, ist das Aussehen gleich mit meinen nach so einer Matsch- und Schlamm ausfahrt.

Matschig, dreckig versifft.

Habt Ihr Euch schon mal Gedanken gemacht, wie man Lager etc. schützen kann?

Mir fällt da der Steuersatz Schutz aus Neopren ein. Macht sowas Sinn?

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2014)

im Herbst alle Lager zerlegen und voll Fett packen reicht vollkommen.
Und dann im Frühjahr nochmal um zu prüfen ob was kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (9. Februar 2014)

Hm

Das hört sich nach (viel) Arbeit an.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2014)

2h


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. Februar 2014)

Hi Neopren halte ich für nicht sinnvoll, denn wenn Dreck zudn feuchugkeit


Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wenn ich mir so die Bilder der Bikes ansehe, ist das Aussehen gleich mit meinen nach so einer Matsch- und Schlamm ausfahrt.
> 
> Matschig, dreckig versifft.
> ...



Neopren ist recht dicht!
Wenn sich Feuchtigkeit und Dreck dahinter einschleicht trocknet es schlecht weg. Es kann scheuern und oder doch Wasser eindringen. (Bsp. Taucheranzug oder frühere die lenkergriffe).


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. Februar 2014)

Orakel schrieb:


> ja,passt mir wie angegossen


 
Ist das ein Met?
Fahren neuerdings MTB´ler alle mit Trail / Enduro Helmen?
Gefallen mir persönlich besser als 80% der CC Schwuchtelfabrikate. )


----------



## Orakel (9. Februar 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Met?
> Fahren neuerdings MTB´ler alle mit Trail / Enduro Helmen?
> Gefallen mir persönlich besser als 80% der CC Schwuchtelfabrikate. )


Nein, IXS Trail RS


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Februar 2014)

@ScottRog69 
Wo warst du denn fahren? Bis zum Regen am Nachmittag waren die Bedingungen dank dem Wind am Freitag doch fast "Staub trocken"

Gruss
chris


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. Februar 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @ScottRog69
> Wo warst du denn fahren? Bis zum Regen am Nachmittag waren die Bedingungen dank dem Wind am Freitag doch fast "Staub trocken"
> Gruss
> chris



Um 15.00 Uhr war ich in Dieburg an der Moret! Da fuhr ich mir den Platten und habe mich in der verdreckten und versifften Grillhütte untergestellt.


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Februar 2014)

Ahh okay da waren wir schon wieder seit knapp 2 Std. im trockenen Du weisst doch nur der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm

Falls du mal Lust Tuner gemeinsamen Runde hast dann schau hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/feie...odenwald-teil-1.434847/page-228#post-11726858 rein - sind auch alle ohne CC Helm unterwegs

Gruss
chris


----------



## Normansbike (15. Februar 2014)

Hab da ein 
*ROTWILD Rahmen C1 FS 120 mit Fox RP23 Dämpfer Größe L*
Gefunden. Wie sind die Preise für so ein Model? 500€ ok, zuviel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2014)

das aus dem BikeMarket?
Ist ein Modell vor ~2010.
Wenn Rahmen und Dämpfer OK sind ist das OK.


----------



## achimrotwild (15. Februar 2014)

[
Das 2013 gefällt mir farblich etwas besser ,das rote ist aber bestimmt auch gut,habe es noch nicht live gesehen!
Vielen dank schon mal[/quote]


----------



## der freed (16. Februar 2014)

Inzwischen mit ist das 30er KB einen 32er gewichen und am VR ist ein Highroller II drauf.


----------



## TOM4 (16. Februar 2014)

Das raw x1 gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Normansbike (18. Februar 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> das aus dem BikeMarket?
> Ist ein Modell vor ~2010.
> Wenn Rahmen und Dämpfer OK sind ist das OK.


 Ja, ist es. Kostet mich ein paar euronen weniger. will es halt mit einer 140 Sektor verbinden. Ist das überhaupt noch im Rahmen. (zu Flaches Steuerrohr?)


----------



## abi_1984 (18. Februar 2014)

> will es halt mit einer 140 Sektor verbinden. Ist das überhaupt noch im Rahmen. (zu Flaches Steuerrohr?)



140er Gabel kannst Du schon fahren im 120er C1. Aber nur eine mit 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (18. Februar 2014)

Jo, die hab ich noch!
Jetzt brauch ich dringend einen Rahmen. Hab mein merida am Wochenende geschrotet. Speichen weg und Hinterbau krumm. War doch etwas zu viel für die Alltagshu..e.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Februar 2014)

der C1 Rahmen ist doch OK.
Und der Verkäufer auch.


----------



## C_dale (18. Februar 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Jaja, der Regen hat uns auch wieder erwischt.
> Jedes Wochenende die gleiche Sauereii...


Warte bis es schöner wird. Ich fahre nach Möglichkeit nur im Trockenen, weil - siehe Bild nach Schmutzfahrt 


 

  - mich das Putzen anödet!


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Februar 2014)

Na ja, dann kommst du aber nicht wirklich oft zum fahren?
Oder wo kommst du her?


----------



## der freed (18. Februar 2014)

was machst du wenn es mal eine richtige "Schmutzfahrt" wird?!  Ich finde es als nur bis zur ersten Pfütze schlimm, dann gehts! Zumindest so lange man halbwegs warm bleibt!


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Februar 2014)

na ja, und der Schlamm fördert die Fahrtechnik......


----------



## C_dale (18. Februar 2014)

@RockyRider66 
Da hast du leider Recht. Es ist leider so, dass bei miesem Wetter der Dreck, Sand Steine etc.  auf dem Lack - gerade beim Rotwild - häufig böse Spuren hinterlassen. Ich fahre dann nicht oder nehme aus meinem kleinen Fuhrpark besser ein anderes Bike, das einen gepulverten Rahmen hat. Der steckt so etwas besser weg.
Du fragtest nach der Herkunft: Bayerisch Nizza -A´burg am bayerischen Untermain.
Weiterhin unfallfreie Fahrt - egal ob trocken oder nass!C_dale


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Februar 2014)

Ja, was sich unter dem Lack abspielt habe ich gestern nach dem Putzen (nach 3 Monaten Gartenschlauch) auch gesehen.


----------



## Pitv70 (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich baue mir gerade ein R.R1 FS  auf und wollte ein Marta Bremse anbauen. Hinten haben ich aber einen Sattel mit IS Aufnahme. 
Wie ich nun gelernt habe, soll es aber keinen Adapter vom IS am Sattel auf PM am Rahmen. Möchte gerne eine 180er Scheibe verwenden.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung? 

Gruß

Peter


----------



## der freed (19. Februar 2014)

also ich hatte mal eine Lyrik mit PM und eine alte XT mit IS und da gab es durchaus adapter für.
Schau dir da mal Adapter Nr.3 an...vielleicht hilft dir das ja irgendwie weiter?! 
http://old.magura.com/de/produkte/a...msen-2008/prod/marta-11/info/accessories.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitv70 (19. Februar 2014)

Für die Motage an der Gabel gibt es Adapter. Die funktionieren aber nicht hinten.


----------



## der freed (19. Februar 2014)

bei PM sollte das eigentlich egal sein. Da ist es dann meines wissens wichtig welche Größe die PM Aufnahme hat also 6" 8" usw


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Februar 2014)

http://www.support-german.magura.com/index.php?showtopic=5754

Gruss
chris


----------



## Orakel (20. Februar 2014)

die Farbkombi gefällt mir mal aber 
www.rotwild.de/news/team-news/item/315-lukas-baum-und-rotwild-bauen-kooperation-aus


----------



## Maledivo (20. Februar 2014)

Hi Zusammen,

heute war tolles Wetter zum Biken!




 

Nach einige Umbauten (Vorbau/Lenker/Sattelstütze/Laufräder/Reifen/Kasette) scheint mein Bike nach meine Wünsche/Stil angekommen zu sein. Bin richtig zufrieden damit.

Auch Danke an einige User´s, die mir einige recht gute Tipps gegeben haben.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Februar 2014)

Weiss einer von euch ob ein 
DT Swiss XR Carbon Dämpfer in 165x37,5mm am RFC0.3 passen würde?
Und brauche ich da neue Buchsen oder gehen die vom HVR200?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Februar 2014)

DT hat doch nur eine Sorte an Dämpferbuchsen?
Schau doch mal DT Onlineshop nach, der ist gut sortiert und dort kannst du vergleichen.
(Ich würde mir aber nicht die veraltete DT Technik mehr ans Bike schrauben)


----------



## TOM4 (21. Februar 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> DT hat doch nur eine Sorte an Dämpferbuchsen?
> Schau doch mal DT Onlineshop nach, der ist gut sortiert und dort kannst du vergleichen.
> (Ich würde mir aber nicht die veraltete DT Technik mehr ans Bike schrauben)




Aber um diesen preis -   https://www.bike24.net/p121990.html?  -  würd ich auch nicht überlegen 
Ich hab den auch am r.r1 und der funktioniert sehr gut!


----------



## TOM4 (21. Februar 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> heute war tolles Wetter zum Biken!
> 
> ...



Irgendwie erkennt man auf diesem foto aber keine neuen teile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Februar 2014)

Im DT steckt keine Negativkammer sondern ein Elastomer.
Die Dichtungen lassen aber Lugt beim Einfedern da rein und es folgt ein Elasomer im Überdruck.
Daher muss man regelmäßig entlüften.

Zudem hat der Dämpfer keine getrennte High- und Lowspeed Zugstufe.
D. h. wenn man die Zugtsufe zudreht bis es nicht mehr kickt, dann geht die Performance bei schnellen Schägen flöten.
Daher kann die Zugstufe immer nur ein Kompromiss sein.

Außerdem hatte DT Probleme mit der Beschichtung, die ist oft und schnell abgerieben.

Und leider ist die Hydraulik nicht mehr standhaft und muss häufig zum Service.


----------



## Maledivo (21. Februar 2014)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Irgendwie erkennt man auf diesem foto aber keine neuen teile



Dann habe ich alles richtig gemacht  - ist ja kein Eisdielenfahrrad


----------



## TOM4 (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo ritter,

Kurze frage und zwar gab es auf der rotwild seite immer eine größenempfehlung für die jeweiligen rahmen. Aktuell leider nicht mehr. Ich würde die empfehlung für ein r.r1 fs in größe s aus 2009 suchen. Für welche körpergröße würdet ihr die größe s bei dieser rahmenkonstruktion empfehlen?

Hat wer zufällig noch die alten empfehlungen von rotwild? Wäre halt ein anhaltspunkt.

Danke


----------



## TOM4 (25. Februar 2014)

Habs gefunden danke


----------



## Groudon (25. Februar 2014)

Kann man diese NIRO Vollkugellager auch einzeln nachkaufen und wenn ja, wo?


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Februar 2014)

schwierig uznd umständlich, außerdem teuer.
habe über funcorner direkt einen satz bestellt, kostet um 50,-€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

so langsam kommt der Frühling und es wird wieder Zeit gemeinsam zu biken.
Besteht Interesse an einer Wiederholung es des Pfalztreffens in Weyher bei Landau?

Die Biker die bisher dabei gewesen sind können berichten.
Falls neu Biker teilnehmen möchten kann ich noch Mal Zusatzinfos rausgeben.

Als Termin habe ich das letzte Aprilwochenende in Auge gefasst, also 25.-26.-27. April.

Ich bin übrigens über Silvester mit RedPulli dort gewesen umd die Trails etas zu pflegen, im Ernst!




Also, wer ist dabei?


----------



## 2014macHartmann (26. Februar 2014)

Du meinst sicherlich 25-27.04  
Also bis jetzt hätte ich noch ein freies we zu diesem Zeitpunkt. Letztes Jahr hatte es leider nicht geklappt. 

Also ein dickes JA! 


Gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2014)

ah, stimmt, gleich mal den termin korrigieren.


----------



## abi_1984 (26. Februar 2014)

RockyRider, ist der Termin schon fix?
Habe nämlich auf der Rotwild Facebook Seite gelesen, dass es genau am gleichen Wochenende ein Rotwild Testival im Odenwald geben wird.
Zitat:
_ROTWILD PERFORMANCE DAYS
We’ll start this season with the ROTWILD Performance Days – during the last weekend of April you’ll have the chance to ride the latest ROTWILD testbikes with us and our pros. Further information and application form will be released the 5th of March. 

Stay tuned and save the date: 25th to 27th of April. Location: Odenwald, Germ_any

Klingt zumindest vielversprechend.
Vielleicht kann man sich ja auch einfach da treffen und gemeinsam Radeln gehen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2014)

das habe ich auch gerade gelesen.
Der Termin nicht unbedingt fix.
Allerdings ist dort im Mai schon wieder viel los, ginge aber trotzdem.


----------



## heizer1980 (26. Februar 2014)

Ich bin bereits morgen in der Pfalz und bleibe bis Montag.
An dem von dir vorgeschlagen Wochenende bin ich leider schon auf einer Hochzeit eingeladen. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (26. Februar 2014)

Habe noch mal in meinem Terminkalender geschaut. Wäre fein wenn der Termin bleibt, müsste sonst wieder aussetzen müssen. ;( und das würdet Ihr sehr schade finden!!! 

Also Jungens macht das bitte möglich.

Gruß MacHartmann


----------



## at021971 (26. Februar 2014)

Also Jungs wir wäre es mit einem Rotwild Ritter Treffen auf dem Rotwild Festival im Odenwald Ende April. Ole hat mich gerade angemailt und würde sich über rege Teilnahme aus unseren Reihen freuen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es ja Oles Absicht war, möglichst viele von und zu erreichen, so dass ich seine Mail unten beifügt.

*“Hallo Thomas, hallo Dieter und Ralf,

von einem Kollegen habe ich den Hinweis erhalten, dass im ROTWILD Ritter Forum für das letzte Aprilwochenende ein Treffen in der Pfalz angeregt wurde.

Wir werden erstmals im Odenwald, genauer im Brombachtal, ein zweitägiges ROTWILDEvent starten, dass Interessierten und euch als Kunden offen steht. Bei der zweitägigen Veranstaltung geht es um Testen, Fahren und gemeinsam Spaß haben – am detaillierten Programm arbeiten wir. Grob gesagt sieht es so auch: Freitags Firmenbesuch hier in Dieburg, Samstag und Sonntag „Testival“ und gemeinsames Fahren im Odenwald. Selbstverständlich kann man auch nur an einem Tag dabei sein. Unsere Fahrer Richie Schley, Lukas Baum, Nadine Rieder und Sofia Wiedenroth haben ihr Kommen angekündigt – es geht aber weniger um Hochleistungs-Biken als vielmehr darum, gemeinsam schöne Stunden auf den Bikes zu verbringen. Wir werden verschiedene Touren für verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade anbieten.

Anmeldung und detaillierte Infos veröffentlichen wir am 5. März und wir würden uns freuen, wenn wir auch möglichst viele ROTWILD Ritter vor Ort begrüßen dürften.

Ich wollte darauf nur mal kurz hinweisen, bevor hier parallel an zwei Veranstaltungen gearbeitet wird, die eigentlich perfekt zusammen passen würden.

Beste Grüße
Ole“*

Ob es bei mit zeitlich hinhaut muss ich noch prüfen.

Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2014)

na wer kann dazu schon Nein sagen?


----------



## Orakel (26. Februar 2014)

ich, Frau hat an dem Woende Geburtstag
Wobei wäre ja auch ein schönes Geschenk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (26. Februar 2014)

Also ich habe die Email von Rotwild auch bekommen und würde kommen!
Gleich mal Zimmer buchen


----------



## Orakel (26. Februar 2014)

Orakel schrieb:


> ich, Frau hat an dem Woende Geburtstag
> Wobei wäre ja auch ein schönes Geschenk


Hähä, ist ein schönes Geburtstags Geschenk
Stand jetzt wäre/n, ich/wir dabei.
Habs erst vorhin gesehn, hab die mehl auch bekommen


----------



## Bolzer1711 (26. Februar 2014)

Das wäre ja mal wieder eine gute Möglichkeit das Rotwild Ritter T-Shirt aus dem Schrank zu holen.

Gibt es dort auch eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit?


----------



## noie95 (26. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (26. Februar 2014)

Ist mir auch recht! Wobei die Mail bei mir schon 2tage alt ist...


Gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle.


----------



## Stonesmarco (27. Februar 2014)

Na das finde ich ja mal gut ...
ein Rotwildevent bei mir im Ort


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. Februar 2014)

So, dann gehöre ich jetzt auch zu den "Rotwild Rittern". Mir ist letzte Woche auf der grünen Wiese ein Hirsch in den Kofferraum gesprungen 

Nein, so war es nicht ganz. Mein altes Scott wurde in Rente geschickt und die Teile haben am X1 ein neues Zuhause gefunden. Es ist zwar ein wilder Teilemix aber es wird schon funktionieren.

Es ist mein erstes Rotwild und ich bin mal gespannt wie es sich fährt.


----------



## Groudon (27. Februar 2014)

Für die Magura gibt's ein dickes PLUS!!!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (28. Februar 2014)

Teilemix? Das sieht deutlich stimmiger aus als so mancher Aufbau von Rotwild selbst 
Aber so manchem wäre es wahrscheinlich zu wenig bunt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Februar 2014)

Es ist schon eine etwas wilde Mischung:

Die XT-Kurbel FC-M761 stammt aus 2004
XTR Umwerfer: 2003
Louise: 2007
LX Shifter SL-M580: 2008
XT Schaltwerk: 2008
THOR: Mod. 2009
Der LRS stammt aus meinem ehemaligen STRIVE.
Den Vorbau habe ich noch in der großen Kiste gefunden und ich war ganz erstaunt dass die Farbe super passt.

Aber es funktionert alles tadellos


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2014)

Sooo, nochmal zu unserem Treffen in der Pfalz.
Mein Terminvorschlag hatte sich mit der Einladung von Rotwild überschnitten.
Ich denke dren Einladung sollten so viele als möglich teilnehmen.

Für die Pfalz finden wir einen anderen Termin, ganz sicher.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. März 2014)

Nehmt ihr auch "Frischlinge" mit?


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. März 2014)

Hey,

kurze Frage hier an die Rotwild Fahrer

kann man an einem Rotwild E1 FS welches ja fuer Pressfittrettlager ausgelegt ist eine Hammerschmidt montieren ??


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr auch "Frischlinge" mit?


Wie jetzt?
Ist doch für jeden?

Und kannst du denn das Durchschnittsalter senken?


----------



## grosser (5. März 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> Ist doch für jeden?
> 
> Und kannst du denn das Durchschnittsalter senken?



Jo! Frischlinge sind willkommen, sind ja auch alte Säcke dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. März 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Und kannst du denn das Durchschnittsalter senken?



Ob Ihr bei Eurem Pfalztreffen auch Neulinge ( Frischlinge bzw. ROTWILD-Neulinge ) mitnimmt..... Ich wollte nicht direkt fragen ob auch Saarländer mitfahren dürfen 

Durchschnittsalter: Ob ich das mit meinen 45 Lenzen wirklich senke


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2014)

Ei logo, ist auch für jeden.
(Durchschnittalter scheinst du zu senken...)


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. März 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> kurze Frage hier an die Rotwild Fahrer
> 
> kann man an einem Rotwild E1 FS welches ja fuer Pressfittrettlager ausgelegt ist eine Hammerschmidt montieren ??



dann kann mir hier also scheinbar keiner weiterhelfen


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. März 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> kurze Frage hier an die Rotwild Fahrer
> 
> kann man an einem Rotwild E1 FS welches ja fuer Pressfittrettlager ausgelegt ist eine Hammerschmidt montieren ??



Nein, das gleiche Vorhaben hatte ich auch und musste es wieder fallen lassen.
Ich würde dir sowieso eher einen Umbau auf 1x11 bzw. 1x10 empfehlen, wenn du vom Umwerfer genervt bist.
Ein Kumpel von mir ist sogar von der Hammerschmidt darauf umgestiegen und hat es nicht bereut.
Zudem spart die Variante jede Menge Gewicht... ich sehe darin eher die Zukunft als in einer Getriebekurbel, zumindest solange keine Rohloff Ultralite erscheint!


----------



## fruchtmoose (6. März 2014)

.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (6. März 2014)

Hallo,

Würde sehr gerne zum Treffen im Odenwald kommen. Leider bin ich aber von Ostern bis 1 Woche nach den Treffen in Asien.

Ich hoffe Ihr berichtet hier.

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## at021971 (6. März 2014)

Habe mich und einen Freund heute für alle drei Tage angemeldet


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2014)

+2


----------



## XDennisX (6. März 2014)

Auch dabei


----------



## grosser (6. März 2014)

+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. März 2014)

+1


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. März 2014)

Kaum lässt man das X1 ein paar Tage mit den anderen Bikes im Keller allein, schon kündigt sich Nachwuchs an







Jetzt gilt es Verantwortung zu übernehmen um das Baby aufzupäppeln


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2014)

Meine Bikes haben da im Keller noch nix richtiges zusammengefickt...
Kann ich deinen Hahn mal haben?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. März 2014)




----------



## zero-bond (7. März 2014)

Sehe ich ganz genau so, fahre jetzt seit Januar die XX1 und bin hochzufrieden.  Das Gefühl beim Schalten ist darüber hinaus auch extrem direkt.

Ich würde definitiv eher zur 1x10 oder 1x11 tendieren!



hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Nein, das gleiche Vorhaben hatte ich auch und musste es wieder fallen lassen.
> Ich würde dir sowieso eher einen Umbau auf 1x11 bzw. 1x10 empfehlen, wenn du vom Umwerfer genervt bist.
> Ein Kumpel von mir ist sogar von der Hammerschmidt darauf umgestiegen und hat es nicht bereut.
> Zudem spart die Variante jede Menge Gewicht... ich sehe darin eher die Zukunft als in einer Getriebekurbel, zumindest solange keine Rohloff Ultralite erscheint!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (7. März 2014)

Habe mich jetzt auch zu den Performance Days angemeldet, vom Freitag bis Sonntag...

Damit ich die Tour am Sonntag auch schaffe, bin ich heute gleich mal eine Runde gefahren, war auch richtig super Wetter. Wollte endlich auch die Ende letzten Jahres eingebaute Pike ausprobieren....   sehr sensibel, vom ersten Eindruck besser als die Fox. Es fehlt nur noch an der Feinabstimmung, habe noch nicht den ganzen Federweg genutzt, fehlen noch 25mm.





Mal noch was ganz anderes....   habe mich über ein Testbericht in der bike etwas amüsiert. Beim Test der 1.000 € Hardtails haben die doch glatt ein 26ziger gewinnen lassen, sogar der Dauertestsieger Canyon hatte das Nachsehen. In der Bergaufwertung deutlich das beste Bike.....   haben die jetzt auch gemerkt, dass die 26ziger gar nicht so schlecht sind.


----------



## Kordl (8. März 2014)

So heute mal mein C1 FS raus geholt. Die sind ja hier sehr rarr. 
Sorry Bilder stammen vom Handy!!!








Noch ein paar Bilder gibts unter "Fotos"...

Tom


----------



## TOM4 (8. März 2014)

Ich muss mich jetzt auch mal zu der lackqualität äußern und zwar hab ich bei der heutigen ausfahrt mein schaltauge torpetiert und zuhause hab ich das bike dann zerlegt - hatte zum glück ein altes halbwegs gerades zuhause - und bei dieser gelegenheit hab ich das rad uach mal wieder ein wenig geputzt. Das was ich da sah, war leider nix gutes bzw. hab ich nix mehr gesehen! Der lack am hinterbau ist teilweise aufs alu runterpoliert oder komplett zerstört/durchlöchert! Wenn mir jemand so einen rahmen zeigt und sagt mir dass er 10 jahre damit unterwegs war/ist, dann wäre es für mich nichts abwägiges, aber ich hab den rahmen bis jetzt 2 saisonen gefahren! Auch der restliche rahmen sieht nicht unbedingt schön aus - abschürfungen -  schleifspuren - am unterrohr hat die fixierte bremsleitung eine scheuerstelle bis zum alu fabriziert. Am hinterbau hab ich das selbe - auch da hat sich die fixierte bremsleitung durchgescheuert! Naja, ich fahr das bike noch 1-2 saisonen und dann wirds in rente geschickt. 

Das nächste bike wir dann sicher kein rotwild bzw. ein bike eines "Premiumherstellers"! Denn das argument, dass sich das bike besser wiederverkaufen lässt, ist bei der lackqualität sicher kein argument mehr!

Aber ich will nicht nur raunzen, denn die fahrwerksperformance zaubert mir noch immer ein lächeln ins gesicht und bei den bergab geschwindigkeiten, die sich mit dem x1 erreichen lassen, kann ich eh nicht an die sch... Lackqualität denken!

So jetzt hab ich auch mal ein wenig frust abgelassen und jetzt freu ich mich wieder auf morgen/biken - bei dem wetter


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. März 2014)

Ja, der Lack ist ärgerlich.

Aber weißt du was ich heute gemacht habe?
Das Fahrwerk an die aktuellen Temperaturen angepasst, Sommerreifen drauf (Highroller II) und mich am biken erfreut.
Nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder Speed, stinkende Bremsen, ordentliche Drifts und Gripp wie nur selten im Jahr.
Und das geht mit den Rotwilds und ihren Fahwerken/ Geometrien wirklich gut!

Komm doch einfach mit zu den Riding- Dingsbums Days und sprich mit den Machern direkt, ich glaube die wissen schon Bescheid und können das abstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (8. März 2014)

Naja - ~700km sind mir etwas zuviel um mir meinen frust von der seele zu reden ausserdem soll so ein bikewochenende ja spass machen - ich fahr ende mai an den gardasee und da hab ich sicher spass


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. März 2014)

Habt ihr eine Anmeldebestätigung für die Performance Days bekommen?


----------



## Maledivo (8. März 2014)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich jetzt auch mal zu der lackqualität äußern ...



Habe heute mein Bike "Frühjahrsputz+Jahresinspektion" gemacht und stellte nun auch fest dass Hinterbau ziemlich gelitten hat.

Leider, ... trotzdem bin ich mit RW recht zufrieden, das Gesamtpaket stimmt für mich.

Nächstes Bike soll in RAW-Farbe sein, da fällt nicht so auf.

Habe ein paar Kleinigkeiten am Bike ergänzt, schaut jetzt 100% nach meinem Geschmack aus .

Morgen geht´s wieder auf Touren, ...

Nur noch 2 Monaten geht´s bei mir nach Lago di Garda  (Mitte Mai).


----------



## grosser (8. März 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Anmeldebestätigung für die Performance Days bekommen?



Nö, habe auch noch nix bekommen!
Dafür haben wir die Zimmer schon.
ich bin auch mit dem MTB-club ab 24.5. am Lago/Ledrosee


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. März 2014)

So, das Bergab-Baby ist im Entstehungsprozess. Der Antrieb ist noch virtuell, geschaltet wird derzeit per WLAN 

Nächstes WE wird die erste Probefahrt gemacht. Heute wird erstmal das X1 ausgeführt.


----------



## Maledivo (9. März 2014)

Sieht cool aus.

Das bringt mir auf den Gedanken die letzten 26" E1 zu erwerben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fruchtmoose (9. März 2014)

.


----------



## Düst__ (9. März 2014)

Hallo!

Also es muss was neues her...
Weß nur nicht genau welches das werden soll.

Eigentlich wollte ich schon immer das X2 ... bis auf den, für meine gewohnheiten, etwas steilen lenkwinkel, top. Da könnte man ja, wenn nötig etwas tricksen. Wie sehr touren tauglich ist das X2 denn? Vorallem im bergauf/bergab modus..
Für touren gibts ja jetz das Q1..
Das neue Q1 gefällt auch..aber mit 27,5 zoll wird es bei mir kein zuhause bekommen.

Das neue X1 geht ja anscheinend schon sehr richtung Enduro. Das is nix für mich...hab ja mein E1 noch.

Ich such was leichtfüßiges für bergauf/bergab..gemütlich drauf sitzend, hier umher touren heizen, für welche das E1 einfach zu viel ist.


----------



## Orakel (10. März 2014)

Sehr Tourentauglich das X2 hat seine Stärken Bergauf, Bergab meistert es auch souverän, aber durch den steilen Lenkwinkel ist es nicht ganz so wendig, agil. 
Das etwas"zutiefe"Tretlager hemmt die Fahrweise im verblocktem Gelände.


----------



## grosser (10. März 2014)

Kleine Info von RW zu den Performance-Days!

Die offiziellen Anmeldebestätigungn gehen vermutlich im Laufe des Tages raus.
Die Resonanz auf das Event ist außerordentlich gut.
Alle Anmeldungen, die bis letzten Freitag abend eingegangen sind, konnten
berücksichtigt werden.
Am Wochendende ist noch einiges dazugekommen.
Der Samstag ist jetzt im Prinzip schon voll. Anmeldungen sind nur noch für Sonntag möglich!

Ei, das wird ein Spaß! 


@ *Gianty*

Das E1 sieht schick aus!


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. März 2014)

@Gianty
Die Wotan hat 160mm und ne Einbauhöhe von 540mm, richtig? Wie geht das E1 damit? Liegen dann E1 und X1 vom Aufbau her nicht zu dicht beieinander?

Gruss
chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. März 2014)

Orakel schrieb:


> Sehr Tourentauglich das X2 hat seine Stärken Bergauf, Bergab meistert es auch souverän, aber durch den steilen Lenkwinkel ist es nicht ganz so wendig, agil.
> Das etwas"zutiefe"Tretlager hemmt die Fahrweise im verblocktem Gelände.



Ein flacher Lenkwinkel mach das Bike eher träge im Eck und irgendwann beginnt die Lenkung abzukippen.
Das tiefe Tretlager ist ein Zugeständniss an den Federweg zugunsten der Wendigkeit.
Die geometrie ist aktuell, der Hinterbau vielen Mitbewerbern überlegen.
Ich finde das X1 ist für alles geeignet, mit Schwerpunkt "Trail".

Und meine Bikes mögen zwar einiges "souverän meistern", aber ausschlaggebend sind doch die Eier des Fahrers?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. März 2014)

grosser schrieb:


> @ *Gianty* Das E1 sieht schick aus!



Danke!

@Mr.Nice: Ja, die WOTAN hat eine Einbaulänge von 540mm. Der Aufbau ist noch nicht abgeschlossen ( Kette + Schaltzüge + Reverb fehlen noch ). Wie sich das Bike fährt werde ich leider erst am WE erfahren. 

Die WOTAN ist nur vorübergehend verbaut bis ich mit meiner noch nicht ganz genesenen Hand wieder klar komme. Vorne benötige ich im Moment noch eine sehr weiche "Unterstützung". Letztes Jahr hatte ich einen kleinen Zwischenfall der noch nicht soweit geheilt ist wie ich es gerne hätte 

Das X1 hat aktuell 140mm vorne, da werde ich zu gegebener Zeit mal die WOTAN oder die FOX 36 TALAS probieren. Wenn das E1 dann seine 180mm Fork hat ist der Abstand wieder i.O.

Das E1 soll mein Spaßbike auf den Flowtrails und im Park werden, das X1 meine schnelle Unterstützung auf technischen Trails um meine Racebikes zu "schonen". Es hat also jedes Rädchen seinen speziellen Einsatzzweck 

Heute habe ich meine Anmeldebestätigung bekommen - ich freue mich schon auf die schönen Tage 

Jetzt muss ich noch die Unterkunft buchen. Gibt es Tipps?


----------



## Maledivo (10. März 2014)

Kordl schrieb:


> So heute mal mein C1 FS raus geholt. Die sind ja hier sehr rarr.



Ich fahre noch den C1 FS , allerdings sind die Anbauteile kaum noch in Originalzustand, bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.

Hier im Forum fahren gefühlte 60 % E1, 30 % X1/X2 und 10 % die Reste. Bei uns im Koblenzer Stadtwald habe ich schon 5 C1 Fahrer (sogar 3 Stück auf einmal) getroffen, anscheindend sind sie nicht im Forum unterwegs.

Wir gehören wohl jetzt schon zu Exoten .


----------



## holger259 (11. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, als "Nicht-Rotwildler" bin ich hier auch willkommen...

Ich habe damals sehr lange mit einem R.C1 geliebäugelt, mich damals aber dann aufgrund der aus meiner Sicht besseren Austattung für ein Ghost AMR entschieden. Der Preisunterschied war einfach zu groß und nicht jeder Einsteiger hat gleich so viel Geld, um es in ein MTB zu investieren. Da ich gesehen habe, dass Maledivo sein Bike nach seinen Wünschen angepasst hat, würde mich einfach mal interessieren, wie viel das Bike denn letztendlich gekostet hat, um es im momentanen Zustand in der Garage / dem Keller stehen zu haben?

Dass Rotwild einen "höher angesehenen" Namen hat als andere Marken und einen Hauch von Exklusivität mit sich bringt ist vielleicht nur mein Eindruck. Ich habe mich damals beraten lassen und die Aussage des Händlers war, dass es sich bei Rotwild Bikes "um den Porsche unter den MTBs handelt". Allerdings habe ich für mich entschlossen, dass mir ein Bike mit XT-Ausstattung für 3000+ EUR dann doch zu viel ist, wenn ich sehe, dass mir eine andere Marke qualitativ höherwertigere Parts bietet und das für 1000 EUR weniger!

Ob ich die Performance der "höherwertigeren" Komponenten als Hobby-Mountain-Biker wirklich zu schätzen weiß ist natürlich die nächste Frage. Ich will Rotwild Bikes auch nicht schlecht machen, die 2012er Bikes fand ich sehr ansprechend, aber bei näherer Betrachtung frage ich mich ganz ehrlich, wie man von einem R.C1 in der Comp-Ausstattung für 2.599 EUR ( das war, glaube ich, damals der offizielle UVP, ich hätte das Bike für 2.200 EUR haben können ) zur Pro-Ausstattung so einen großen Sprung auf 3.200 oder 3.300 EUR machen kann?

Wie steht Ihr dazu? Bezahlt man bei Rotwild den Namen mit?


----------



## Maledivo (11. März 2014)

Hallo Holger259,

ich habe mein C1 FS in Comp Version gekauft und beim Händler direkt alles auf XT upgradet. Nach und nach habe ich gewünschte Teile erworben und die alten vertickt. Wenn ich zusammenrechne inkl. Zukäufe und Verkäufe bin ich knapp unter 2.500 € Grenze gelandet. Vom Comp Version ist nur noch Rahmen, Dämpfer,  Federgabel und Steuersatz geblieben.

Preislich finde ich bei diesem Bike schon sehr interessant da man sogar bei Versenderbike wie z.B. Canyon bei gleichwertige Ausstattung in gleicher Preisrahmen landet. Bei Austauschen von Teilen wäre ich bei Canyon in etwas höhere Preissegment gelandet.

Daher stimmt für mich das Gesamtpaket bei Rotwild. Zumindest bei meinem. 

Kaufgrund war nicht wegen der Marke sondern wegen guten Service bei meinem Händler, Optik und Gesamtaustattung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (11. März 2014)

@Gianty 
Ah, alles klar  Dachte du würdest im X1 -so wie die meisten hier - auch eine 160mm Forke fahren.  Na, dann bin ich mal auf deinen "Erfahrungsbericht" gespannt 

Bei mir ist das E1 auch das Spass bzw. Tourenbike. Für Park und Shutteltouren hab ich ja auch noch das 901.

Na, dann mal noch gute Genesung für deine Hand und bis evtl. bei den Performance Days.

Gruss
chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. März 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Gianty
> Ah, alles klar  Dachte du würdest im X1 -so wie die meisten hier - auch eine 160mm Forke fahren.  Na, dann bin ich mal auf deinen "Erfahrungsbericht" gespannt
> 
> Bei mir ist das E1 auch das Spass bzw. Tourenbike. Für Park und Shutteltouren hab ich ja auch noch das 901.
> ...



Frag mal den uUser "Grosser", der hat eine 160er Talas im X1.
Würde ich übrigens auch so fahren, aber nur Talas ab 2014!


----------



## grosser (11. März 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> So, das Bergab-Baby ist im Entstehungsprozess. Der Antrieb ist noch virtuell, geschaltet wird derzeit per WLAN
> 
> Nächstes WE wird die erste Probefahrt gemacht. Heute wird erstmal das X1 ausgeführt.





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Frag mal den uUser "Grosser", der hat eine 160er Talas im X1.
> Würde ich übrigens auch so fahren, aber nur Talas ab 2014!



Wurde auf Float umgebaut!


----------



## ullertom (11. März 2014)

welche Größe könnt ihr beim E1 2013 650b für meine 1,82mtr. mit ca. 89cm SL empfehlen?
das M mit 575mm OR oder das L mit 600mm OR,
fahre mehr Touren/Allmountain, kein Park, Sprünge usw.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (11. März 2014)

Ich würde dir ein L mit kurzem Vorbau (<= 65mm) empfehlen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. März 2014)

Kann man mMn immer schwer sagen.... am besten ist definitiv ne kurze Probefahrt.

Ich hab bei 1,81m und SL von 84 auch zwischen M und L geschwankt - 26er Modell 2012- und bin glücklich das L genommen zu haben - passt mir mit einem 30er Vorbau perfekt

Das M wäre mir beim "Touren" fahren zu kurz geworden...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. März 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Frag mal den uUser "Grosser", der hat eine 160er Talas im X1.
> Würde ich übrigens auch so fahren, aber nur Talas ab 2014!



Ich war mit der 2012er TALAS schon ganz zufrieden weil ich generell sehr straffe Gabeln mag. Das kommt wohl daher dass ich normalerweise zu 80% CC und Marathons fahre und meine Fahrwerke am HT und am Racefully auch sehr straff abgestimmt habe. Auch wenn ich aktuell etwas "plüschigeres" benötige werde ich die FOX zu gegebener Zeit noch ausprobieren. Dieses Jahr werde ich aber die Marathonsaison und CC-Rennen wohl mit dem X1 bestreiten müssen. Damit geht es zwar etwas langsamer bergauf aber ich kann wenigstens mitfahren.

So, jetzt mach ich mich mal auf die Suche nach einer Unterkunft im April bevor ich noch im Zelt übernachten muss...
Ich denke ich werde den einen oder anderen aus dem Forum vor Ort treffen. Dann können wir unsere "Erfahrungen" austauschen


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. März 2014)

Nach Totem und BoXXer WC Keronite habe ich mich nun für eine Bomber 888 mit Titanfeder entschieden.
Bin schon sehr gespannt wie sie sich beim Downhill auf Teneriffa macht...






*Gründe?*
- Die 35er Standrohre der BoXXer fand ich von der Optik zu dünn, die der Totem zu dick, nun sind es 38mm.
- Die BoXXer spricht auf kleine Unebenheiten nicht sehr sensibel an, ist halt eine Downhill-Wettkampfgabel, die Totem ist da schon besser, aber die Bomber hat quasi kein Losbrechmoment und reagiert auf kleinste Unebenheiten.
- Weder die komplett schwarze Totem noch die graue BoXXer haben so recht zum Rahmen gepasst, die Bomber finde ich mit dem weißen Lenker nun recht stimmig.
- Eine Luft-BoXXer braucht viel Wartung und Pflege um gut zu funktionieren, während die Bomber da absolut sorglos ist.
- Obwohl die BoXXer für eine Luftgabel echt überraschend gut funktioniert hat, bin ich einfach der Stahl- bzw. Titanfeder-Fahrertyp, der Unterschied ist deutlich spürbar wenn man wieder auf Stahlfeder wechselt.


----------



## Orakel (13. März 2014)

schöne Bilder 
www.pinkbike.com/news/schley-and-simmons-sample-so-cal-a-wheel-road-trip.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (13. März 2014)

Orakel schrieb:


> schöne Bilder
> www.pinkbike.com/news/schley-and-simmons-sample-so-cal-a-wheel-road-trip.html



Sehr cool! 1. super zu sehen was alles mit dem x1 geht und 2. super autogeschmack von ritchey!


----------



## C_dale (13. März 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Nach Totem und BoXXer WC Keronite habe ich mich nun für eine Bomber 888 mit Titanfeder entschieden.
> Bin schon sehr gespannt wie sie sich beim Downhill auf Teneriffa macht...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, das passt -gefällt mir von der Optik recht gut!


----------



## Düst__ (13. März 2014)

meine güte...

Ich hab mir noch nie so schwer getan ein neues rad zu finden. bzw mich für eins zu entscheiden..

_*X2 2013 und mein E1 behalten

X1 2013 oder 14 , 26" 
oder vielleicht sogar in 27,5" EVO und mein E1 abgeben (denke nicht , das ich mit meinem E1 anders unterwegs bin als mit dem X1,ausser das sich das X1 warscheinlich nochn ticken schneller,besser, touren lässt) Ich glaube irgendwie das man es mit dem X1 auch richtig gut krachen lassen kann..*_

oder doch komplett andere baustelle. Giant Trance Advanced 

Das tour/allmountain/trail/enduro gattungs zeug verschwimmt mir alles viel zu sehr in einander.. dazu noch die wahl zwischen 27,5" und ein paar wenige 26 zöller.... Gefällt mir nicht!!!!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (14. März 2014)

Düst__ schrieb:


> meine güte...
> 
> Ich hab mir noch nie so schwer getan ein neues rad zu finden. bzw mich für eins zu entscheiden..
> 
> ...


 

So ähnlich geht´s mir auch.
Habe meinen "Fuhrpark" inzwischen bis auf das 2012er X2 reduziert, da alle Bikes zu ähnlich wurden.
Nur bin ich bis jetzt auch immer mal einen Marathon gefahren, und den dann mit einem "Marathon-Bike".
Dieses werde ich wohl in diesem Jahr zum ersten mal mit dem X2 machen, da dieses auch nur 1 kg schwerer ist, als mein ehemaliges Marathon-Bike.

Nur bleiben da immer die Fragen im Kopf: Ist das X2 doch zu schwer? Zu viel Federweg für Marathon? Mache ich das X2 noch etwas Abfahrtslastiger? Ist das überhaupt nötig? Und welches Bike dann quasi als "Race-Bike" nehmen?


Ich finde es auch im Moment reichlich schwer, das passende Bike zu finden. ;-(

Gruß Dirk


----------



## TOM4 (15. März 2014)

Hallo,
Wie schaut denn das aus? Hat schonmal wer von euch den pulverbeschichter, der auf der rotwildhomepage steht, kontaktiert oder sogar in anspruch genommen? Ich hab dem vor einer woche, via kontaktformular, eine anfrage geschickt und nich immer keine antwort/reaktion/irgendwas? 

Also das hochgelobte service von rotwild?


P.s.ich HASSE das neu ibc-forum bzw. die neue version! Diese version ist via ipad ein horror! So damit ichs auch mal gesagt hab!


----------



## Orakel (15. März 2014)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wie schaut denn das aus? Hat schonmal wer von euch den pulverbeschichter, der auf der rotwildhomepage steht, kontaktiert oder sogar in anspruch genommen? Ich hab dem vor einer woche, via kontaktformular, eine anfrage geschickt und nich immer keine antwort/reaktion/irgendwas?
> 
> Also das hochgelobte service von rotwild?
> ...


wie heisst der den? Der Pulverbeschichter?
a gesehn, der Götz in Fellbach.
Ist ein kleiner Betrieb, ich würde Telefonisch Kontakt aufnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (15. März 2014)

@Düst 

...das ist zur Zeit wirklich schwierig, schon allein wegen der Reifengröße. Derzeit würde, besser warte ich ab was die Industrie macht. Meiner Meinung sollten sie den größeren Unterschied (26 und 29) belassen, um damit auch die Bikes differenzierter aufbauen zu können. Weiß jetzt nicht ob ich mir ein 27,5 kaufen werde, der Unterschied zu 29 ist dann auch wieder gering und viele Hersteller bieten schon sehr gute 29ziger AllMountains an. 

Ich habe mir 2013 den X1 Rahmen genehmigt und dieses Jahr eine 160mm Pike eingebaut, damit habe ich versucht mir ein "Enduro light" aufzubauen...   meine Anforderungen entspricht es voll und ganz. Für meine Abfahrtsperformance reicht es mehr als locker....	Und da hat RockyRider recht, für mehr braucht man dann schon Eier in der Hose. 

Dazu habe ich noch ein C1 mit 120mm, das ich aber kaum fahre.... Mit dem X1 kann man wunderbar touren, wenn man dabei nicht ein Rennen gewinnen, sondern gemütlich ans Ziel ankommen will und doch mit viel Spaß den Berg runter kommen möchte. Mit dem C1 ist man meiner Meinung nach den Berg hoch schneller unterwegs, steilerer Lenkwinkel und auch schon die LRS/Reifenwahl machen hier einen klaren Unterschied.

Meiner Meinung sind C1 und X1 oder auch X1/X2 und E1 zu nah beieinander und man kann sie entsprechend seiner Vorlieben aufbauen...   Meine damit, dass man mit einer Gabel, LRS und der Reifenwahl das X1 in die Nähe des E1 bringen kann....   Das C1 jedoch trotz dieser Änderung nie ein E1 wird....

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn...   Zum E1 würde ich kein X kaufen sondern eher ein C oder wenn man der Auffassung ist ein Kompromiss zu fahren...	dann ein X mit entsprechendem Aufbau....


----------



## TOM4 (15. März 2014)

Orakel schrieb:


> wie heisst der den? Der Pulverbeschichter?



http://www.rotwild.de/serviceportal/faq-haeufig-gestellte-fragen 

Der da


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. März 2014)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Nur bleiben da immer die Fragen im Kopf: Ist das X2 doch zu schwer? Zu viel Federweg für Marathon? Mache ich das X2 noch etwas Abfahrtslastiger? Ist das überhaupt nötig? Und welches Bike dann quasi als "Race-Bike" nehmen?



Hallo Dirk,

Gewicht spielt eigentlich gar nicht so die große Rolle. Meine richtigen "Racebikes" haben kpl. 8 kg ( HT ) und 9 kg ( Fully ). Beide fahren sich sehr gut, sind aber in schnellen und verblockten Streckenabschnitten recht nervös. In den Abfahrten sogar sehr nervös. "Gewichtigere" Bikes liegen da schon besser. Man fühlt sich ein wenig wie ein Ping-Pong Ball.

Ich bin nun mit meinen Neuzugängen X1 und E1 unterwegs gewesen. Mit beiden würde ich sofort an den Start gehen. Sicherlich gewinnt man am Berg keinen Sonderpreis aber ich war sehr überrascht wie gut die beiden Bikes klettern. Trotz der groben Bereifung habe ich nicht das Gefühl langsam unterwegs zu sein. Auf den Geraden und den Abfahrten gibt es dann kein Halten mehr. Vorteil bei unserem Hobby: Wir müssen keine Weltcup - Rennen gewinnen.

Ich werde dieses Jahr einige Marathons mit dem X1 bestreiten. Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt. Müsste ich mich für "1 Bike für Alles" entscheiden so würde meine Wahl auf das X1 fallen.

Noch kurz zum Thema Federweg bei Marathons: 

Es kommt ganz auf die Strecke an. Ich beobachte immer wieder dass ich selbst auf ebenen Teilstücken mit dem Fully viel schneller unterwegs bin als die Kollegen mit ihren Hardtails. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob sie mit 26" oder 29" unterwegs sind. Mit dem HT ermüden die vielen kurzen aber harten Schläge den Körper auf längeren Distanzen doch erheblich mehr. Das ist zumindest meine Erkenntnis nach 12 Jahren "Rennerfahrung". Ich persönlich sehe den Vorteil eines leichten Bikes nur auf sehr technischen Strecken ( an extrem steilen und verblockten Anstiegen und Abfahrten brauch ich kein Fully ).


----------



## TOM4 (15. März 2014)

Telefonisch is mir a bissi zu teuer - hab nur mobil und von A nach D ists mir zu teuer - und wozu hat der "kleine" betrieb ein kontaktformular, wenn's ned angschaut wird?

Egal, ich werd mein x1 noch 1-2 saisonen runterschruppen und dann wirds eh ersetzt!


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2014)

Versuch es mal bei Eloxal Menzenbach oder so.
Die sind in Rengsdorf oder Kurtscheid.
Kollege hat dort schon pulvern lassen, der 2. Chef ist auch Biker.


----------



## Orakel (15. März 2014)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Telefonisch is mir a bissi zu teuer - hab nur mobil und von A nach D ists mir zu teuer - und wozu hat der "kleine" betrieb ein kontaktformular, wenn's ned angschaut wird?


kleiner Betrieb, viel Arbeit z.Z., dauert dann halt etwas länger, schätze ich.
Ich hab dort vor Jahren mal meine RaceFace Kurbeln beschichten lassen und ein Kumpel sein altes Scott Octane in Camouflage, beides


----------



## Groudon (15. März 2014)

Hat jemand ein Bild von dem R.R2 29 HT in Größe L von der Seite? Also besten aufgebaut.


----------



## Düst__ (15. März 2014)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @Düst
> 
> ...das ist zur Zeit wirklich schwierig, schon allein wegen der Reifengröße. Derzeit würde, besser warte ich ab was die Industrie macht. Meiner Meinung sollten sie den größeren Unterschied (26 und 29) belassen, um damit auch die Bikes differenzierter aufbauen zu können. Weiß jetzt nicht ob ich mir ein 27,5 kaufen werde, der Unterschied zu 29 ist dann auch wieder gering und viele Hersteller bieten schon sehr gute 29ziger AllMountains an..................




jo, das ist meine Befürchtung, sorge und genau "das", was ich vermeiden will. Am ende 2, der fast gleichen Gattung zuhause stehen zu haben.

Ich hab ja das E1-2011. Suche halt was, zum touren. Kann ich mit dem E1 auch. 
Aber ich will mehr. 
Agiler als das E1, schneller auf der geraden , nicht ganz so gemütlich die berge hoch, und ein nicht all so spotlich gestrecktes sitzen.

-X2 ja oder nein? und mal ein jahr testen wo die reise hin geht.
-geb ich 27,5" eine chance oder nicht?
-ist vielleicht das Q1 genau das was ich suche? karbon wäre toll...gibt da aber nicht. 
-X1 evo 
.....
.....
meine bessere hälft wird langsam verrückt mir mir. Das rad thema ist izwar schon immer da, aber noch nie so schwierig unentschlossen wie z.Z. Hin, her, ja , nein, oder vielleicht doch , oder am besten garnicht, doch nicht,  ... usw... :-D


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. März 2014)

Düst__ schrieb:


> Agiler als das E1, schneller auf der geraden , nicht ganz so gemütlich die berge hoch, und ein nicht all so spotlich gestrecktes sitzen.



Ich würde mir auf Basis des 26er R.R1 bzw. R.R2 eine Rennfeile aufbauen:

Zum Beispiel R2:
http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/shop/rahmen/r2-fs-95.html

oder R1:
http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/shop/rahmen/r1-fs.html

Ideal ist ein R2 auf ca. 11kg aufgebaut, dann hast du eine geländetaugliche Rennfeile, die sich deutlich von deinem E1 unterscheidet und trotzdem ordentlich was mitmacht!


----------



## 2014macHartmann (15. März 2014)

E1 und X1o.2 sind weit genug von einander entfernt, also zu empfehlen. Ich selber fahre sie beide  Rad Größe muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (15. März 2014)

@Düst 

Siehst du so gehen die Meinungen auseinander...   es kommt halt auch darauf an, wie die Definition von "weit auseinander"   aussieht. Meiner Meinung nach kann man das X1 durch Veränderung nahe an das E1 bringen und natürlich kann man das E1 durch Veränderungen wieder mehr in Richtung "Freeride" bringen.

Um einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen zwei Räder zu bekommen, das denke ich steht außer Frage, wenn Du ein E1 für das Grobe hast, ist das C1. 

Daher habe ich die Prospekte gleich beiseite gelegt, mir eine Pike gekauft und überlege mir noch etwas breitere Felgen zuzulegen. Dieses Jahr gibt es kein Neues....   ich warte auf nächstes Jahr und man wird sehen wohin sich die Laufradgrößen entwickeln.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (15. März 2014)

Nun ja mein E1 wir jetzt auf Coil umgebaut soll noch was softer werden und bekommt somit noch ein paar Gramm an extra Gewicht. Das X2 hingegen ist mit 13kg für mich schon Leichtbau (bei meinem Fahrstil).  Marathons werden auf einmal so angenehm!!! 

Ich kann mit beiden Rädern eine Tour fahren, aber mit dem E1 fahre ich hinten und mit dem X2 vorne mit 

@RockyRider66 hab den Post in dem du den passenden Dämpfer fürs '13 E1 erwähnst nicht mehr gefunden.
Kannst du mir diesbezüglich bitte helfen. Gabel ist schon vorhanden (Fox 36 VAN FiT RC2)
Dass ein Fox VAN RC passt ist klar. Würde auch ein RC4 passen? Hab da in dunkler Erinnerung dass das nicht passt. (Die Preise sind ja der Hammer)


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. März 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> 
> Gewicht spielt eigentlich gar nicht so die große Rolle. Meine richtigen "Racebikes" haben kpl. 8 kg ( HT ) und 9 kg ( Fully ). Beide fahren sich sehr gut, sind aber in schnellen und verblockten Streckenabschnitten recht nervös. In den Abfahrten sogar sehr nervös. "Gewichtigere" Bikes liegen da schon besser. Man fühlt sich ein wenig wie ein Ping-Pong Ball.
> 
> ...



Hi Giantry,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Was du alles beschreibst, stimmt natürlich, und hatte ich auch schon soweit im Kopf.
Vor allem die Tatsache, das wir (oder zumindest ich) ja doch nur um die goldene Ananas fahren, ist sicher der wichtigste Aspekt.

Vielleicht brauchte ich ja nur die Antwort eines "Leidensgenossen", um mir quasi "moralische Unterstützung" zu holen. ;-))))

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal beim Marathon auf dem X1 bzw. X2. ;-))

Gruß Dirk


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2014)

denis.sine schrieb:


> @RockyRider66 hab den Post in dem du den passenden Dämpfer fürs '13 E1 erwähnst nicht mehr gefunden.
> Kannst du mir diesbezüglich bitte helfen. Gabel ist schon vorhanden (Fox 36 VAN FiT RC2)
> Dass ein Fox VAN RC passt ist klar. Würde auch ein RC4 passen? Hab da in dunkler Erinnerung dass das nicht passt. (Die Preise sind ja der Hammer)



Den RC4 hat ein Kollege von mir im 12er ider 13er E1, der passt.
Nur beim 2011er klappt das nicht, deshalb habe ich auch den Ausgleichsbehälter getrennt.
Mangles passendem Anschluss für eine ausreichend Dimensionierte Leitung habe ich das Vorhaben erset einmal hinten ran gestellt.
Am 2014er RC ist die Kolbenstange wieder dünner, das könnte wieder mit einer 2mm Leitung klappen.

Ins 2011er E1 passt der FloatX, sonst hab ich nix passendes gefunden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2014)

Dass man C1/ X1/ und E1 nur schwer abgrenzen kann hat für mich folgende Gründe:
- optisch kaum Unterschied
- alle Hinterbauten sind eher bergab orientiert, liegen satt
- in den jeweiligen Bikeklassen daher am Ende der Bikegruppe in Richtung der nächsten mit mehr Federweg.

Ich kann nur X1 2010 und E1 2011 vergleichen:
- Das E1 kann man bergauf für diese Federwegsklasse gut pedalieren, das X1 maschiert bei gleichem Krafteinsatz einfach lebendiger.
- Auf der Geraden spürt man auch dass ein X1 irgendwie weniger Schmalz braucht um auf Touren zu bleiben.
- Bergab liegt das X1 ordentlich satt auf dem Trail und ist deutlich wendiger als ein E1.
- Geht es aber in die Falllinie und es ist nicht zu verwinkelt auf dem Trail, dann würde ich mich über ein Bremslicht am X1 freuen.

Wird die Strecke offener und verkrozter spielt das E1 seine Geometrie und den Federweg aus, da muss man am X1 schon echt dicke Eier haben.

Und zwischen dem C1 und X1 sieht es im Grunde genauso aus.


----------



## VectorX (15. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

als Neuling im Forum erstmal ein dickes Hallo an Euch 
Seit Anfang der Woche hat mein altes Specialized FSR Comp Fully einen würdigen Nachfolger gefunden:




Die ersten hundert Kilometer sind abgespult und der erste Eindruck ist total positiv 
Wenn sich der erste "Vaterstolz" etwas gelegt hat, werde ich detailierter über meine Fahreindrücke berichten.
Bis dahin

Auf bald im Wald


----------



## TOM4 (16. März 2014)

@vector: schönes bike viel spass damit

@alle x1 fahrer und die sich auskennen: habt ihr schonmal eure lager beim hinterbau erneuert bzw. Weiß wer wo ich diese bekomme - kann auch ruhig nachbau sein (fslls besser) via rotwild homepage gibt es die lager nicht und auch bei schaltwerk bekomm ich nur mein schaltauge.

ich würde aber gerne auch mal die lager ansehen und eventuell gleich tauschen - bzw. kann ich eventuell die performance des hinterbaus mit neuen/anderen lagern verbessern.

bitte um eure zahlreichen tipps!

vielen Dank!


----------



## keller79 (16. März 2014)

@ Düst

Ich würde eher Richtung Q Serie gehen, wenn du eh ein E1 hast, grenzt sich deutlicher zu diesem ab.

Habe ein 2011er X1 mit 160er Lyrik aufgebaut, ist mein Do it all Bike.


----------



## jopf85 (16. März 2014)

Hallo Rotwilder,

seit einer Woche kann ich ein 2013er X2 mein Eigen nennen, welches mein R1 Hardtail ersetzt.
Ich hoffe, dass es sich für längere Touren mit vielen Höhenmetern nicht als das falsche bike herausstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Düst__ (16. März 2014)

naja, vergleiche ich die geo-daten:

Der unterschied X2/Q1 ist ja irgendwie kaum bis garnicht vorhanden. Ausser der Federweg und die 27,5". 

Ein 0,5Grad flacherer lenkwinkel = Nicht der rede wert. Wenn nötig angle set verbauen.
7mm am hinterbau ..hmmmmmm .. 27,5 lässt mich zweifeln den unterschied zu spüren
+-1cm am radstand .. könnte man sich auch zurecht tunen, wenn nötig.
5mm am tretlager ist jetz auch nicht gerade viel..könnte man auch auf die 27,5" schieben 

X2 kann ich zu einem sehr verlockendem preis bekommen
Q1 kommt teurer

Ich denke , die würfel sind gefallen..


----------



## fruchtmoose (16. März 2014)

.


----------



## Orakel (16. März 2014)

VectorX&jopf85 Willkommen im Club
Zu X2-X1(2014),fahre beide.
das X1 geht zwei Ticken besser den Bergrunter wie das X2, Berghoch gehn beide sehrgut, wobei das X1 jetzt ne 160er Float hat und ich bis jetzt die Absenkung nicht vermisse (X2 32er Talas)das X1 ist gegenüber dem X2 wendiger,und das 15mm höhere Tretlager am X1macht sich positiv bemerkbar, muss jetzt nimmer aufpassen beim Baumstämmen/Wurzeln überfahren dass ich Hängen bleibe.
Zu den Laufradgrössen, 29" scheidet aus, sieht bei Rahmengr. M sehr, sehr bescheiden aus. 27,5 kommt noch nicht in betracht (deswegen nochmals ein 26" gekauft)weil ich erstmal sehn möchte wie der Markt (wir Biker) sie aufnimmt.


----------



## Düst__ (16. März 2014)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mir damit wohl keine Freunde machen werde:
> 
> Das Problem der Abgrenzung liegt mMn eher nicht an den Bikes, sondern vielmehr an ihren Fahrern ..  wer von euch fährt sein X1 bzw. E1 voll aus bzw. bringt es an die Grenzen?? Dacht' ich mir's, die Wenigsten ..
> 
> ...




Magst du evtl recht haben. Aber evtl auch nicht.

Will bzw muss man sein rad an die grenzen bringen? Oder ist es gut zu wissen das es noch reserve hat?


----------



## fruchtmoose (16. März 2014)

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2014)

TOM4 schrieb:


> @vector: schönes bike viel spass damit
> 
> @alle x1 fahrer und die sich auskennen: habt ihr schonmal eure lager beim hinterbau erneuert bzw. Weiß wer wo ich diese bekomme - kann auch ruhig nachbau sein (fslls besser) via rotwild homepage gibt es die lager nicht und auch bei schaltwerk bekomm ich nur mein schaltauge.
> 
> ...




Rotwild verbaut Edelstahl Vollkugellager ohne Kugelkäfig in 2RS.
Alles klar?
Kurz gesagt, besser wirst du kaum was finden.
Ich habe einen ganzen Satz über FunCorner bestellt weil mei Bike auch von dort ist.

Werkzeug für Ein- uns Ausbau habe ich seit gestern.
Diese Woche werde ich mal tauschen.

Ich kann jedem nur raten, den Hinterbai 1x im Jahr zu zerlegen und die Lager nachzuschmieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (16. März 2014)

Ok - das mit den lagern ist wahrscheinlich eh nicht notwendig. Hab grad mit dem matthias/schaltwerk kontakt gehabt, der meinte auch, dass die lager eher nicht kaputt werden und auf "lager" würde er  sich diese auch nicht legen.

ich hab nur ein kleines spiel im hinterbau und weiß nicht woher und dachte eventuelle ist ein lager ausgeschlagen/kaputt oder sonstiges. Werd ich halt noch weiter suchen.

danke


----------



## Vette08 (16. März 2014)

Ich glaube die Diskussion findet nie ein Ende ... Der Verweis auf Simmons und Schley hinkt natürlich etwas: Diejenigen, die bereits in Whistler (oder BC) waren und mit den Locals paar Runden gedreht haben, werden wissen von was ich spreche.  

Auch mit einem E1 wird man einen Marathon bestreiten können! Kommt es wirklich auf die paar % Zeitverlust im Freizeitsport an? Ich kann für mich sagen, dass ich immer ohne Strecken- und Zeitmessung bike: Der Trail ist das Ziel! 






Ride on!


----------



## fruchtmoose (16. März 2014)

.


----------



## Düst__ (16. März 2014)

du bist doch niemanden auf die füße getreten..

Viel spaß beim radeln... Hier bei uns stürmt es so heftig. Da hatte nichtmal der Hund spaß . Also radeln is heute nicht so fein oder zumindest sehr unangenehm. 
Sofasurfen ist der plan...


----------



## at021971 (16. März 2014)

Düst__ schrieb:


> ....Der unterschied X2/Q1 ist ja irgendwie kaum bis garnicht vorhanden. Ausser der Federweg und die 27,5"...



Ob Du Dich da mal nicht gewaltig vertust. Die mögen auf dem Papier von den Geometriedaten nah bei einander liegen, aber der Unterschied wird im Fahrwerk liegen. Wo R.X1/X2 FS plüschig weich sind, wird das R1.Q1 FS wohl aufgrund seines von den Race-/Marathon Bikes R.R2 F und R.C1 FS abgeleiteten Fahrwerks deutlich straffer und damit sportlicher ausgelegt sein. Für mich sieht das R.Q FS eher so aus, als wenn es bei zeitgemäßer Geometrie, wieder ein Schritt in Richtung der alten R.GT1/GT2 GS bzw. RFC.03 ist.


----------



## hotchili001 (16. März 2014)

Hallo Rotwild-Freunde,

hat vielleicht jemand Interesse an dem Rotwild Fully?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/349579-rotwild-r-r2-fs


----------



## Vette08 (16. März 2014)

@fruchtmoose : Du bist keinem auf die Füße getreten!

Hab noch ein passendes Video zum Thema auf Lager :


----------



## 2014macHartmann (16. März 2014)

@VectorX und @jopf85 Ich bin das C1 HT als leihrad gefahren das ist schon eine sehr schnelle karre! Das X2 im 13' stealthsmod und der schönen filigranen wippe ist schon fast zu schade zum fahren. 

@hotchili001 kein bedarf danke.

Sehr geil das ist die Art von Trail die ich liebe!

Zum anderen Thema: das Limit ist nur im Kopf!


----------



## TOM4 (16. März 2014)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild-Freunde,
> 
> hat vielleicht jemand Interesse an dem Rotwild Fully?
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/349579-rotwild-r-r2-fs


 

Hab leider kein interesse, aber wohnst du in einer burg?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. März 2014)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Das Problem der Abgrenzung liegt mMn eher nicht an den Bikes, sondern vielmehr an ihren Fahrern ..  wer von euch fährt sein X1 bzw. E1 voll aus bzw. bringt es an die Grenzen??
> 
> hier zeigt Herr Schley was er mit seinem E1 so macht (ab 0:58 bzw. 2:58)
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich erwartet er in Beerfelden nicht dass wir ihm das alles nachmachen 

Heute war ich mit dem E1 das erste Mal in artgerechtem Gelände unterwegs. Der Trailpark in Mehring ist für dieses Bike wie geschaffen 
Es macht richtig Spaß wie der Hinterbau alles wegbügelt - einfach unfassbar, auch wenn ich die großen Sprünge mittlerweile alters- und erfahrungsbedingt den jungen Wilden überlassen muss. Auf alle Fälle werde ich die Strecke im Sommer mal mit dem X1 abfahren um einen direkten Vergleich zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (17. März 2014)

Beim gestrigen Enduro-Rennen in Chaudfontaine Belgien




Das passiert dann wenn man nicht weiß wo es lang geht, der falsche Gang drin ist und einem dann auch noch die Kraft aus geht.





War bei weitem nicht alles so flowig wie hier. Sehr schöne Veranstaltung.


----------



## TOM4 (17. März 2014)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Beim gestrigen Enduro-Rennen in Chaudfontaine BelgienAnhang anzeigen 279784
> 
> Das passiert dann wenn man nicht weiß wo es lang geht, der falsche Gang drin ist und einem dann auch noch die Kraft aus geht.
> 
> ...


 
Jetzt sag blos, dass du so schnell bist, dass du die "mitbiker" mit deiner klingel, zum auf die seite gehen aufforderst?

gute bilder - das e1 in grün gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## heizer1980 (17. März 2014)

Ja klar, oder glaubst du ich könnte mich auf französisch mit den Belgiern unterhalten


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. März 2014)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Lagertausch.
Mit den Werkzeugen konnte alle Lager Aus- und wieder Einpressen.
Man kann auch erkennen, dass man den Hinterbai ohne das Spezialwerkzeug von Rotwild demontieren kann.
Die Lager habe ich mit Kupferpaste eingestetzt, ihr könnte also "rein" von "raus" unterscheiden.


----------



## Maledivo (18. März 2014)

Danke Andreas für den ausführlichen Bericht zum Lagern am Hinterbau!


----------



## 123disco (18. März 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hoffentlich erwartet er in Beerfelden nicht dass wir ihm das alles nachmachen
> ...Auf alle Fälle werde ich die Strecke im Sommer mal mit dem X1 abfahren um einen direkten Vergleich zu haben.



Hi Ritter,

sehen uns dann ja auf dem RPDays am Grill & in Beerfelden.

Wollte mir Richie Schley natürlich nicht entgehen lassen und habe auf HP des Bikeparks gesehen, daß KomplettprotektorenPflicht besteht (! Brust & Rücken !). Hat schon jemand Infos, was geplant ist und ob das Enduro- oder eher BikeparkBigBike-Tag werden wird und wir komplette Protektoren brauchen...? 

 Evtl. liest Ole ja mit;-)

greets


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. März 2014)

Na in Beerfelden würde ich auch mit der CC- Feile alles anziehen was ich habe.
Sonst kann ich abends womöglich nicht mehr mitgrillen.....


----------



## 123disco (19. März 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Na in Beerfelden würde ich auch mit der CC- Feile alles anziehen was ich habe.
> Sonst kann ich abends womöglich nicht mehr mitgrillen.....


.? ... mit CC -Bike sollte man wirklich alles anziehen was geht..und kann neues Bike dann gleich am Grill bestellen.

Frage war aber eher, was an Protektoren Pflicht ist (dort ausleihbar oder eben vorher zu besorgen ist) - Brust & Rücken habe ich zumindest "noch" nicht.


----------



## fruchtmoose (19. März 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2014macHartmann (19. März 2014)

Hat wer noch ein hr mit x12achse was zufällig noch im Keller rumfliegt und nicht mehr braucht? Ps: im bikemarkt habsch schon geguckt!



Gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (22. März 2014)

Hallo Rotwildfreunde,

habe gestern mein neues X1 bekommen.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:



 



Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter sich ändern, und dann geht's in die Artgerechte Haltung.

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## Mainbiker363 (22. März 2014)




----------



## heizer1980 (22. März 2014)

Sehr schönes Rad. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Kiefer (22. März 2014)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwildfreunde,
> 
> habe gestern mein neues X1 bekommen.
> 
> ...




Gefällt mir
Viel Spass !


----------



## Mainbiker363 (22. März 2014)

Danke

Werde morgen mal die Zusammenstellung einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kordl (22. März 2014)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwildfreunde,
> 
> habe gestern mein neues X1 bekommen.
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir. 
Das wäre auch mein nächster Favorit. 

Tom


----------



## Maledivo (22. März 2014)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 280862
> r




Sehr schönes Bike, gefällt mir ganz guuuuut!


----------



## XDennisX (22. März 2014)

@Mainbiker: 
Sehr schönes bike.... Aber da fehlen noch Sockelleisten an der Wand


----------



## Maledivo (22. März 2014)

XDennisX schrieb:


> @Mainbiker:
> Sehr schönes bike.... Aber da fehlen noch Sockelleisten an der Wand



... wohl ganzes Geld für Bike ausgegeben


----------



## Groudon (22. März 2014)

Sehr sehr schön. Welche Rahmenhöhe ist das? Und kannst du die Einbaulänge der Gabel mal messen?

Und welche Maße haben der Steuersatz? Sind das beides Semi-Integrierte mit oben 44mm Einpressdurchmesser und 56mm Unten?


----------



## 2014macHartmann (22. März 2014)

@Mainbiker363, sehr schön, aber  kürze noch die Remoteleitung!!! und dann ists


----------



## achimrotwild (23. März 2014)

Schönes Teil würde aber eine 150er Sattelstütze einbauen. Gibt noch mehr Bewegungsfreiheit.
Ich fahre das2014er. E1 mit 125er Reverb. Ist für den Rahmen und meine Beine auch zu kurz. Vielleicht het jemand einen Tip welche 150er außer kindshock lev noch verwendet werden könnte.


----------



## Orakel (23. März 2014)

achimrotwild schrieb:


> Vielleicht het jemand einen Tip welche 150er außer kindshock lev noch verwendet werden könnte.


www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/03/10/vecnum-moveloc-test/


----------



## Mainbiker363 (23. März 2014)

So hier mal die Daten:

FEDERELEMENT FOX FLOAT CTD Trail Adjust Kashima 7.875X2.0"
STEUERSATZ ROTWILD RHS 1.5 TAPERED TI
GABEL FOX 34 Talas 2014 Kashima 160mm
LENKER CRANKBROTHERS COBALT2 740
VORBAU CRANKBROTHERS IODINE1
SATTELSTÜTZE KIND SHOCK LEV DX Ø31.6x385MM TRAVEL 125MM
SATTEL FIZIK TUNDRA2 demnächst Umbau auf Brooks Cambium
GRIFFE ERGON GA1 EVO
KURBEL SHIMANO XT 38-24 T. demnächst Umbau auf 38-22
SCHALTHEBEL SHIMANO XT 
UMWERFER SHIMANO XT-2
SCHALTWERK SHIMANO XT-10 GS DM PLUS
KASSETTE SHIMANO HG81 11-36 T.
BREMSE SHIMANO XT
ROTOR 203/180 ICETec
LAUFRÄDER DT SWISS M1700 SPLINE 15/12 TA RWS IS
REIFEN VR CONTINENTAL TRAIL KING RACE SPORT 27.5 x 2.20
HR CONTINENTAL X-KING RACE SPORT 27.5 x 2.20
RAHMENFARBE ALUMINIUM RAW


----------



## Mainbiker363 (23. März 2014)

achimrotwild schrieb:


> Schönes Teil würde aber eine 150er Sattelstütze einbauen. Gibt noch mehr Bewegungsfreiheit.
> Ich fahre das2014er. E1 mit 125er Reverb. Ist für den Rahmen und meine Beine auch zu kurz. Vielleicht het jemand einen Tip welche 150er außer kindshock lev noch verwendet werden könnte.




Ja das habe ich mir heute auch gedacht.

Naja bau mer halt um auf 150


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (23. März 2014)

XDennisX schrieb:


> @Mainbiker:
> Sehr schönes bike.... Aber da fehlen noch Sockelleisten an der Wand




Habe schnell noch fürs Bike das Laminat verlegt.  Schaut doch besch.... Aus, ein neues Bike auf Fliesen


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. März 2014)

Hey Mainbiker,

die 2014er Talas ist schon der Kanller?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (23. März 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hey Mainbiker,
> 
> die 2014er Talas ist schon der Kanller?



War heute Biken, und ich gebe Dir 100% Recht. Die ist der Hammer.

Danke für Deinen Tip im Dezember.


----------



## TOM4 (24. März 2014)

Hallo ritter,

mal eine frage und zwar was würdet ihr für dieses bike bezahlen? 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/339855-rotwild-r-r1fs-grosze-s

Das soll bitte jetzt keine werbung sein! Ich hab bereits mehrere anfragen! Nur würde ich gerne eure objektive? Meinung wissen!

also nochmal, das soll KEINE eigenwerbung oder verkaufsförderung sein!

danke


----------



## 2014macHartmann (24. März 2014)

Ich finde den veranschlagten Preis I.O. würde jetzt auch so 1000-1500 schätzen.
Man muss ja immer gucken was gibt es gleichwertiges NEU!

Wobei noch zu klären wäre:

Gewicht?
was und wie bist du damit überwiegend gefahren?
sind alle Lager i.o?
wie alt sind die Reifen?
Sind die Felgen ohne Höhen- & Seitenschlag?

ist alles an dem Bike von '09?
was ist mit den Verschleißteilen?
Gibt es nachweise über eine regelmäßige Wartung (Gabel Dämpfer)?
oder hast du das selber gemacht?
Bist du Zweiradmechaniker?
und und und 
das würde mich als Potenzieller Käufer Interessieren.


----------



## TOM4 (24. März 2014)

Ok - danke für deine antwort.

also hab ich vom preis her nicht über-/untertrieben.

das ist was mich interssiert - möchte einen potenziellen käufer sicher nicht "abzocken" und möchte es aber auch nicht verschleudern.


----------



## siem (25. März 2014)

achimrotwild schrieb:


> Schönes Teil würde aber eine 150er Sattelstütze einbauen. Gibt noch mehr Bewegungsfreiheit.
> Ich fahre das2014er. E1 mit 125er Reverb. Ist für den Rahmen und meine Beine auch zu kurz. Vielleicht het jemand einen Tip welche 150er außer kindshock lev noch verwendet werden könnte.



Ich fahre das2014 E1 mit einer KS 125 mm. Ist mir auch fast zu kurz. Leider gabs Ende Jänner keine 150er lagernd. 

Schönes Rad das X1!


----------



## Mainbiker363 (25. März 2014)

Werde auf 150mm umrüsten. 

Muss nur sehen die 125 zu verkaufen.

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## TOM4 (26. März 2014)

Hi,
sorry ich weiß es wurde schon oft besprochen, aber da ich auf eure hilfsbereitschaft hoffe frag ich euch mal ohne viel zu suchen und zwar welche buchsenmaße brauch ich beim x1 bj. 2012/2013? Eventuell kann mir gleich wer sagen welche ich vom huber nehmen muß? Das wäre spitze! 

danke tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2014)

21,8x8


----------



## TOM4 (26. März 2014)

Besten dank, rocky

Reichen diese maße beim bestellen? Muß ich nur das angeben? Keine "einbaulänge" der oberen und unteren buchsen - also wie breit die aufnahme ist usw.


----------



## TOM4 (26. März 2014)

Hab noch was vergessen - siehe meinen ersten beitrag und noch eine frage bzgl. ein-/auspresswerkzeug - reicht dieses kleine set vom huber um die alten buchsen usw. aus dem und die neuen in den dämpfer zu bekommen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2014)

Das Werkzeug reicht.
Ich habe mir vor rd.15 Jahren mal selbst ein angefertigt.
Für die neuen Fox brachst du keine spez. Werkzeug mehr.


----------



## Groudon (26. März 2014)

Kennt jemand die Mindesteinstecktiefe bei den Carbonrahmen für die Stütze?


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2014)

Ich glaube es gibt Normen die was von 9 oder 11cm sagen?

Aber der normale Menschenverstand gibt doch schon vor, dass:

a) für den Rahmen die Stütze bis min. Unterkante Oberrohr drin sein sollte
b) für die Stütze die Mindesteinsteckmarkierung dabei erreichen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (26. März 2014)

Das weiß ich. Es geht nur darum ob ich den R2 Rahmen in L oder dem wendigeren M nehme.

Wenn ich M nehme muss ich die P6 HieFlex bis zum maximalen Auszug nutzen. Ich habe eine Sitzhöhe von 800mm bei 89er SL und 185cm Körpergröße. Und 460mm Sitzrohr + 310mm Sattelstütze fehlen noch 30mm Sattelhöhe. Das reicht eben gerade so und der Rahmen wäre schön kompakt. Aufschluss würde eben eine Vermessung bringen.

Denn sitze ich aktuell auch nur 10mm zu tief, was eher unwahrscheinich ist, weil ich schon recht hoch sitze, gänge es wohl nicht meh.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. März 2014)

Eine kleine Testrunde mit dem neu aufgebauten X1. Auf dem technischen Trail hört man sogar den Herzschlag


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2014)

Groudon schrieb:


> Das weiß ich. Es geht nur darum ob ich den R2 Rahmen in L oder dem wendigeren M nehme.
> 
> Wenn ich M nehme muss ich die P6 HieFlex bis zum maximalen Auszug nutzen. Ich habe eine Sitzhöhe von 800mm bei 89er SL und 185cm Körpergröße. Und 460mm Sitzrohr + 310mm Sattelstütze fehlen noch 30mm Sattelhöhe. Das reicht eben gerade so und der Rahmen wäre schön kompakt. Aufschluss würde eben eine Vermessung bringen.
> 
> Denn sitze ich aktuell auch nur 10mm zu tief, was eher unwahrscheinich ist, weil ich schon recht hoch sitze, gänge es wohl nicht meh.


nimm L


----------



## Groudon (27. März 2014)

Bei L muss ich aber aufgrund des 625er Oberrohr einen 50-60mm Vorbau fahren.

Aktuell fahre ich ein 608er Oberrohr mit einem 70er Vorbau. Bei M, welches eben auch wendiger ist, hätte ich einen 80er Vorbau montiert. Deswegen so pauschal L zu sagen ist eben auch doof... Es wäre natürlich die sicherere Wahl, aber ich will ja dennoch ein wendiges Bike haben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2014)

ich finde ein langes oberrohr mit kurzen Vorbau besser als umgekehrt.
Und wenn du die Stütze soweit draußen hast bist du ehr groß?
Dann bist eher du der limitierende Faktor in sachen Wendigkeit?


----------



## heizer1980 (27. März 2014)

Ich würde es auch beim R2 vom Einsatzzweck abhängig machen, klar ist das ein Racer. Aber man muss halt auch da wieder Prioritäten setzen, gerade bei 29"  und langem Vorbau solltest du das Überschlagsgefühl beachten. Bei Größe M mit langen Vorbau kommst du u U über die Radachse und dann kann das mal schnell passieren. Dann hat das kleine wendige Bike auch seinen Zweck verfehlt, ist dann wendig auf flachen Gelände und wenns steil wird, nicht mehr schön zu fahren. Wenn du jetzt damit nicht hauptsächlich technische Downhills mit etlichen Spitzkehren fährst, sondern im angedachten Einsatzbereich des R2 bleibst und viele Marathons fährst, würde ich dir auch zu einem L Rahmen raten.
Aber es geht halt nichts übers selber testen!


----------



## abi_1984 (27. März 2014)

Schließe mich Rocky und heizer an.
Ich bezweifle, dass ein R2 in Größe M wahrnehmbar "wendiger" ist als Größe L. Gerade beim 29er denke ich dass man mit einem ganz kurzen Vorbau in Rahmengröße L Handlingvorteile hat gegenüber einem M mit "langem" Vorbau. Der minimal längere Radstand tut da nicht weh. Mit 185cm Körpergröße und langen Beinen wäre ich ganz klar bei L als Größenempfehlung. Es sei denn Schritt- oder Kniefreiheit (zum Oberrohr hin) haben besondere Priorität.


----------



## zero-bond (29. März 2014)

So... die Diät an meinem E.1 ging weiter, die Race Face Kurbeln sind der XX1 Kurbelgarnitur gewichen.

Heute mal nach gewogen, liege jetzt 14,1kg. Werde demnächst wieder auf tubeless wechseln, dann sollte eigentlich wieder die 13 vor dem Komma stehen.

Anbei hab ich mir noch die neuen Ergon GE1 Griffe gegönnt... Das grün passt 1a zum Rahmen....


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2014)

Jo schick.
Ich will auch die Woche etwas abspecken.
MIT RaceFace Kurbel sollte die 14 vors Komma kommen...


----------



## Düst__ (29. März 2014)

hallo!!

So, seit paar tagen ist das E1 nicht mehr alleine. Es teilt sich nun das Zimmer mit einem X2.

Alter schwede.. Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (29. März 2014)

Papier ist geduldig - ohne beweisfoto's kann das jeder sagen  also bitte


----------



## Düst__ (30. März 2014)

na gut  hier mal eins auf die schnelle:






in freier wildbahn , werde ich später das ein oder andere machen...

Bis dahin, einen recht spaßigen Sonntag an alle!!!!!


----------



## XLS (30. März 2014)

hallo.hat schon jemand eine lyrik oder pike gabel ins E1 eingebaut? oder wird die front dann zu tief?


----------



## Vincy (30. März 2014)

Die Lyrik bekommt man mit 170 oder 180mm FW, die Pike nur bis 160mm. Die Einbauhöhe könntest ggfls mit einem anderen Steuersatz Unterteil ausgleichen. Reset bietet da einen tapered Flatstack ZS56/40 mit 7,5mm Aufbauhöhe. Ansonsten eine Pike 650B nehmen.
http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/steuer_index_1.htm


----------



## Düst__ (30. März 2014)

hier





 

Ich befürchte fast, das E1 hat ausgedient. Zumindest ausserhalb irgendwelcher bikeparks.
Niemals nie hätte ich gedacht das das X2 so abgeht, wie es abgeht. 
Kurven heizen, ein Traum!! Wheelies, manuels, ohne Probleme...
Das Rad ist auf jeden Fall schneller und verspielter als das E1..
Und ja,es kann auch gut Bergauf.  :-D
Ein echt super spaßiges Rad was Rotwild da raus gelassen hat. Daumen hoch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orakel (30. März 2014)

tja, Fr. war heute auch zum erstenmal mit "Ihrem" X2 unterwegs.
Fazit; "Des läuft aber besser den Berg runter wie das Stumpi und ist vorne viel ruhiger, irgendwie fühle ich mich sicherer auf dem X2 wie auf dem Stumpi".
So von hinten betrachtet wenn man nicht selber auf dem X2 sitzt, es sieht schon verdammt geil aus


----------



## TOM4 (30. März 2014)

Na gut, wenn du auf einen frauenpopels schaust - da sieht wahrscheinlich jedes rad gut aus


----------



## zero-bond (30. März 2014)

Sieht schick aus das X2!


----------



## 2014macHartmann (30. März 2014)

Düst__ schrieb:


> hier
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 282580Anhang anzeigen 282581
> 
> ...


Sag das nicht so leichtfertig! Das E1 geht Bergab doch noch ein Stück besser!  


Gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. März 2014)

XLS schrieb:


> hallo.hat schon jemand eine lyrik oder pike gabel ins E1 eingebaut? oder wird die front dann zu tief?




Ich habe in meinem neuen E1-Aufbau eine 160mm TALAS und komme prima damit klar. Trotzdem werde ich mir demnächst eine 180mm Fork zulegen und die 160er TALAS versuchsweise ins X1 einbauen. Als "zu tief" würde ich es im Moment nicht bezeichnen, ich bin dort auch sehr steile Linien runter und hatte kein Überschlagsgefühl. Allerdings mir fehlt aktuell noch der Vergleich.

Vielen Dank an @sirios für das tolle Foto:


----------



## Düst__ (30. März 2014)

denis.sine schrieb:


> Sag das nicht so leichtfertig! Das E1 geht Bergab doch noch ein Stück besser!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle.



Doch, doch... Wenn´s sehr ruppig wird, steil, schnell.. ok. Da fährt das E1 wie auf schienen. Enge kurven/anlieger, im zickzack modus zwischen bäume, auf der geraden, oder wenn man das so nennen kann "verpielte  trails" , da gehts mit dem X2 auf jeden fall schneller. 

Also hier in unseren Wäldern, mit sehr viel bergauf/bergab und quasi an jedem berg mehrere trails, welche sich z.T. oft durch  enge ausgetrocknete bachläufe schlängeln und beliebig kombinierbar sind, ist das X2 "für mich" auf jeden die lustigere wahl.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (31. März 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Na in Beerfelden würde ich auch mit der CC- Feile alles anziehen was ich habe.
> Sonst kann ich abends womöglich nicht mehr mitgrillen.....



Thema Rotwild Days und BP-Beerfelden, der schnelle Denis hats versäumt sich schnell Anzumelden... Alle Enduro Touren sind Ausgebucht! Man muss doch nicht fürn BP bei RW anmelden!?

Bevor ich mir jetzt ein Zimmer Buche möchte ich wissen wie das von der RW-Ritter Gruppe organisiert ist?
Sind alle über RW im BP? oder gibts auch ne Gruppe wo ich mich anschließen könnte?
Überlege mich einfach dazu zu mogeln, da die RW-Ritter eh eigenständig sind. Oder haben sich jetzt alle bei RW angemeldet?


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2014)

Frag doch mal ob der Bikepark für den ganzen Tag gebucht wurde.
Ich glaube dass das möglich sein sollte, war aber noch nicht dort.

Hast du mal bei Rotwild nachgefragt?


----------



## 2014macHartmann (31. März 2014)

Sooo  erfolgreich ein Telefonat mit RW geführt!!!


BP ist an diesem Tag normal für alle geöffnet.
Unterschied zu RW-Enduro-Tour, RW bezahlt den Tag für die angemeldeten TN
Jeder darf unabhängig dabei sein 
Wenn ich jetzt noch ein Zimmer kriege bin ich auch am Start


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. März 2014)

denis.sine schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt noch ein Zimmer kriege bin ich auch am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (31. März 2014)

ne frage an die Fahrwerksspezialisten unter uns, meine FOX Talas 32RL Jahrgang 2012 (ah kann auch ein 2011er Modell sein) (im X2) ist nicht der Bringer, spricht überhaupt nicht soft an (wobei sie von Anfang an nicht soft angesprochen hat) sie verhärtet ziemlich schnell. Mein Händler hat letztes Jahr die Buchsen gewechselt (SKF wie serie jetzt).
Zu Toxoholic schicken Komplettwartung (ca 130,-€)
Mein Händler ranlassen
Vll. anderes Öl
evt. geht eine andere Kartusche
Tips


----------



## TOM4 (31. März 2014)

Oder wenn's wirklich plüschig sein soll - dann marzocchi


----------



## heizer1980 (1. April 2014)

Das beste wäre der Umbau auf die neue Talas Version aber damit auch das teuerste was du mit der Gabel machen kannst. Wäre aber immer noch billiger als eine neue Gabel zu kaufen.


----------



## zero-bond (1. April 2014)

Hat  jemand eine Ahnung was die neue Talas Einheit kostet?


----------



## heizer1980 (1. April 2014)

Und hier noch das Wort zum Sonntag









Fahre keine Enduro-Rennen in Belgien wenn du nicht ganz bei der Sache oder übermüdest bist.
Das Rennen vor zwei Wochen war ein Kindergeburtstag im Vergleich zu Vorgestern.


----------



## XDennisX (1. April 2014)

Info Performance Days: 

Ich hatte ein Zimmer von Samstag auf Sonntag gebucht, welches ich storniert habe. Somit ist hier noch ein Einzelzimmer frei : http://www.zur-muehle-odenwald.de/

Würde jemand mit mir seinen Platz für Beerfelden von Sonntag auf Samstag tauschen????

Ich bin jetzt nur samstags da....  
Grüße Dennis


----------



## Vette08 (1. April 2014)

Orakel schrieb:


> ne frage an die Fahrwerksspezialisten unter uns, meine FOX Talas 32RL Jahrgang 2012 (ah kann auch ein 2011er Modell sein) (im X2) ist nicht der Bringer, spricht überhaupt nicht soft an (wobei sie von Anfang an nicht soft angesprochen hat) sie verhärtet ziemlich schnell. Mein Händler hat letztes Jahr die Buchsen gewechselt (SKF wie serie jetzt).
> Zu Toxoholic schicken Komplettwartung (ca 130,-€)
> Mein Händler ranlassen
> Vll. anderes Öl
> ...



Ich bin auch eine Talas gefahren und hab mir letztes Jahr eine Lyrik Dual Air auf Coil umgebaut.  Irgendwann hatte ich wirklich die Talas satt.
Die Lyrik kostet  fast die Hälfte (z.B. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...2dh-coil-2014-170mm-taper-komking-de-top-deal) einer neuen Talas, imho fährt sie sich sehr gut. Mich persönlich hat das Gewicht nicht abgeschreckt. (http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-6135-8565/rock-shox-federgabel-lyrik-rc2-dh-tuned)


----------



## Orakel (1. April 2014)

Vette08 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch eine Talas gefahren und hab mir letztes Jahr eine Lyrik Dual Air auf Coil umgebaut.  Irgendwann hatte ich wirklich die Talas satt.
> Die Lyrik kostet  fast die Hälfte (z.B. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...2dh-coil-2014-170mm-taper-komking-de-top-deal) einer neuen Talas, imho fährt sie sich sehr gut. Mich persönlich hat das Gewicht nicht abgeschreckt. (http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-6135-8565/rock-shox-federgabel-lyrik-rc2-dh-tuned)


passt leider nicht so recht zum X2 und GANZ WICHTIG da meine Fr. das X2 fährt, geht es um "jedes Gramm"


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. April 2014)

Die alten Talassysteme waren sicher anfällig und ja nach Generation unsenibel.
Aber es ist so mit dies einzige echte Absenkung die man dauerhaft fahren kann.
Nicht nur eine Kletterhilfe.

Zudem sollte man die Dämpfung nicht aus dem Auge verlieren.
Die war out of Box eigentlich immer OK, bei den großen Gabeln der RS meist überlegen.
Bei Fox wird auf der Dämpfungsseite zwischen Coil und Luft unterschieden, bei RS werden alle gleich behandelt.
Einen hydraulischen Durchschlagschutz gibt es nur bei Fox, bei RS wird das Volumen über dem Öl als Durchschlagschutz verkauft. 
Und die geschlossenen Kartuschen gibt es bei RS & Co erst seit 2013, 8 Jahre später.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber man muss auch ins Innere einer Gabel schauen um die Unterschiede zu erkennen.
Und diese auch zu "erfahren" steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Klar, die RockShox ist billiger, keine Frage.
Aber im Laufe der Jahre habe ich das Auf- und Ab der einzelnen Hersteller schon miterlebt.
Bis vor Kurzem war die Pike der Hype, wird gerade von der Matoc abgelöst.

Wenn sich einer für die Marke X entscheidet ist das genauso Ok wie für y.
Ich mag halt eben nicht das typische Forumsgebash, womit ich hier keinem auf die Füße treten will.
Schließlich herscht hier im Rotwildhaus ein sehr zuvorkommender Umgangston, und dass soll auch so bleiben.


----------



## XLS (1. April 2014)

erstmal danke für eure antworten. ich würde ja gerne meine talas des e1 gegen eine stahlfedergabel tauschen. was gibt es denn überhaupt für 180mm gabeln als alternativen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2014macHartmann (1. April 2014)

Hab ich auch gemacht, ist schon ein unterschied, wow sag ich da nur!!!


----------



## Düst__ (1. April 2014)

X2 
...zwar noch etwas wackelig...
...aber immerhin klappts wieder...


Freude!!!!!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. April 2014)

XLS schrieb:


> erstmal danke für eure antworten. ich würde ja gerne meine talas des e1 gegen eine stahlfedergabel tauschen. was gibt es denn überhaupt für 180mm gabeln als alternativen?


36er FOX VAN RC2 einbauen und vergessen wenn es 180m sein sollen.


----------



## Pi80 (2. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Über suchfunktion leider nix passendes gefunden, aber evtl. kann jemand was dazu sagen...

Ich bin kurz davor mir ein Rotwild R.E1 27.5 zu kaufen. Allerdings hat der Laden nur noch eines in Rahmengröße M. Bin 1,70 und habe Schrittlänge 81cm. prinzipiell hab ich mich wohl darauf gefühlt.
Beim Freerider (hab noch ein Hanzz) habe ich zur Rahmengröße S tendiert, beim Enduro bin ich mir nicht so sicher....


----------



## deejay (2. April 2014)

das gefühl beim draufsitzen ist eh das, was den ausschlag gibt. vergleiche einmal die reach-werte der räder. werde beim e.1 27,5"  mit 187cm zb auch bei xl landen. schrittlänge weiss ich nicht, ist aber auch wurscht, da das sitzrohr nicht übertrieben lang ist.

zum vergleich: ein aktuelles specialized enduro hat in L einen längeren reach als obiges e.1 in xl. einen vorgänger davon bin ich in L zur entscheidungsfindung probegefahren. das mehr an reach verglichen zu meinem nukeproof mega in L hat sich sofort absolut richtig angefühlt, wie arsch auf eimer halt.


----------



## Pi80 (2. April 2014)

deejay schrieb:


> das gefühl beim draufsitzen ist eh das, was den ausschlag gibt. vergleiche einmal die reach-werte der räder. werde beim e.1 27,5"  mit 187cm zb auch bei xl landen. schrittlänge weiss ich nicht, ist aber auch wurscht, da das sitzrohr nicht übertrieben lang ist.



jo..aber beim reach ist auch auch a bissle das problem. mein hanzz hat nen reach von 386mm, das E1 in M 418mm in s 398mm. hanzz is ein freerider und bei nen enduro ist mehr reach sicher net schlecht. bei der größe M hab ich mich echt wohl gefühlt, weiss aber halt net ob ich mich auf S "noch wohler" fühlen könnte...


----------



## deejay (2. April 2014)

da hilft nur probefahren  von den 2014er e1 fahren leider noch nicht viele rum, aber schau mal nach rädern, die ähnlich in sachen federweg/charakteristik, reach, lenkwinkel und kettenstreben sind.


----------



## Pi80 (2. April 2014)

deejay schrieb:


> da hilft nur probefahren  von den 2014er e1 fahren leider noch nicht viele rum, aber schau mal nach rädern, die ähnlich in sachen federweg/charakteristik, reach, lenkwinkel und kettenstreben sind.



jo i know...probefahrt ist halt wirklich am aussagekrätigsten 
wie gesagt...der laden hat nur M  und ich kenn hier niemanden, er eines in S hat. Mir gings hauptsächlich darum, ob mit 170cm ein M prinzipiell als für zu groß erachtet wird....


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. April 2014)

@Orakel 
Na, wenn´s um jedes Gramm geht dann nimm doch....







In der Berschreibung steht:
"Pro Carbon MTB Starrgabel 26 Zoll - Disc + Canti Endlich stellt sich für XC Fahrer wieder die Frage: Federgabel oder Starrgabel. Hier haben wir eine Carbon Monocoque Gabel für Retro- oder Gewichts Freaks. Sicher ist Starrgabel eine nicht ganz korrekte Bezeichnung für dieses Wunderteil. Bedingt durch die Materialeigenschaften von Carbon entfaltet sich ein herausragender Fahrkomfort."
Mehr Federweg nutzt die Talas doch auch nicht wirklich.... 

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (2. April 2014)

Pi80 schrieb:


> jo..aber beim reach ist auch auch a bissle das problem. mein hanzz hat nen reach von 386mm, das E1 in M 418mm in s 398mm. hanzz is ein freerider und bei nen enduro ist mehr reach sicher net schlecht. bei der größe M hab ich mich echt wohl gefühlt, weiss aber halt net ob ich mich auf S "noch wohler" fühlen könnte...



Ich würde blind M nehmen.
Habe ich auch bei meinem 2011er E1 und 1,75m.
Sattel ist dann etwa 30cm rausgezogen.


----------



## Orakel (2. April 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Orakel
> Na, wenn´s um jedes Gramm geht dann nimm doch....
> 
> 
> ...


a bissle Komfort möchte die Dame dann schon


----------



## 2014macHartmann (3. April 2014)

Pi80 schrieb:


> jo i know...probefahrt ist halt wirklich am aussagekrätigsten
> wie gesagt...der laden hat nur M  und ich kenn hier niemanden, er eines in S hat. Mir gings hauptsächlich darum, ob mit 170cm ein M prinzipiell als für zu groß erachtet wird....



Also ich kann folgendes dazu beitragen: E1 in M bei 1,83m merke bei mir dass ich doch lieber L hätte nehmen sollen. Komme schnell mit den Knie an den Lenker. Aber das Angebot war halt super! 
Bergab wiederum ist's perfekt! Also entweder oder!? 



Gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle.


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. April 2014)

@Orakel
Na, dann muss wohl was neues her 

Leicht und steif:  

- Rock Shox Revelation World Cup Solo Air
Gewicht (Hersteller):1579 g

- Dt Swiss Gabel Exm 150
Gewicht (Hersteller): 1657g

- Rock Shox Revelation RCT3 Solo Air
Gewicht (Hersteller): 1726 g

- Bos Deville 140mm AM
Gewicht (Hersteller): 1800g
http://www.federgabel-info.de/bos-deville-am-140mm-vorgestellt/

Oder doch die Pike 

@Pi80 
Ich würde auch sagen, dass ein M in Anbetracht deiner Schrittlänge auch besser passen wird - vorallem wenn du auch bergauf damit ein paar HM fahren willst. Den verb. Vorbau würde ich halt direkt gegen einen 30/40er je nach Gusto tauschen.

Ich selbst war mir nach dem sehr kurzen Reach vom 301 in Größe M - zudem mit einem 45er Vorbau gefahrren - unsicher, ob ein L  bei 1,81m und 84er Schrittlänge passt. Aber es war genau die richtige Entscheidung

@Rocky-Rider 
Das wohl doch erstmal keine neue Gabel gibt würde ich gerne meiner Float R gerne doch ein bißchen mehr Performance verleihen wollen . mich nervt einfach, dass sie entweder den FW nicht ausnutzt oder im steien zu sehr einsackt. Sprich ne einstellbare Druckstufe muss her.

Hast du schon die FAST CO3 Kartusche http://www.mrc-trading.de/Nach-Marke/FAST-Suspension/FAST-CO3-Kartusche-offenes-OElbad.html im Vergleich zu ner RC2 gefahren?

Würde mich mal interessieren.

Gruss
chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> [USER=212136]@Rocky-Rider
> Das wohl doch erstmal keine neue Gabel gibt würde ich gerne meiner Float R gerne doch ein bißchen mehr Performance verleihen wollen . mich nervt einfach, dass sie entweder den FW nicht ausnutzt oder im steien zu sehr einsackt. Sprich ne einstellbare Druckstufe muss her.
> 
> Hast du schon die FAST CO3 Kartusche http://www.mrc-trading.de/Nach-Marke/FAST-Suspension/FAST-CO3-Kartusche-offenes-OElbad.html im Vergleich zu ner RC2 gefahren?
> ...




Die Endprogression der Float wird über das Ölvolumen über dem Luftkolben angepasst. Schon gemacht?



Die Kartuschen habe ich noch nicht gefahren.

Ich bin aber kein Freund vom offenem Ölbad wegen Schaumbildung und dem daraus resultierenden Nachlassen der Dämpfung.



Zudem würdest du bei der Kartusche eine zusätzliche Endprogression von Seiten der Dämpfung bekommen?

Diese "variabele Endprogression" ist eigentlich ein ungewolltes Nebenprodukt des Systems. Es wird halt eben hochtrabend verkauft.

Schau dir mal die Entwicklung der geschlossenen Kartuschen an


----------



## Stonesmarco (3. April 2014)

Pi80 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Über suchfunktion leider nix passendes gefunden, aber evtl. kann jemand was dazu sagen...
> 
> ...




Hallo ,bin auch 1,70m bei einer Sl von 79cm fahr ich das E1 650b Race in Gr S !
Passt mir optimal !
Ist ja nicht nur der Reach der größer wird ,sondern auch der Radstand!
Ich würde aus meiner Sicht S nehmen!
Es gibt noch einen Händler in Cochem der das E1 Race mit ner Top
Ausstattung zu einem Top Preis anbietet ,in S !
Gruß Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (3. April 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Endprogression der Float wird über das Ölvolumen über dem Luftkolben angepasst. Schon gemacht?


 
Nö, wie geht das genau? Evtl. ne Anleitung dafür parat? Oder einfach Topcap entfernen und 1-2ml blaues Fox Fluid reinkippen- wenn ich das hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alternativen-zu-fox-red-fox-green-fox-float-fluid.612574/page-2 richtig gelesen habe, geht ja auch Getriebeäl SAE 80.

Oder muss wie bei Rock Shox die Ölstände genauer anschauen - lt http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/oil_volumes.htm müssten ja eigentl. die genannten Mengen drin sein...

Gruss
chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2014)

Ja, einfach Topcap runter und nur soviel Öl reinschütten bis der Kolbenknapp bedeckt ist.
Dann hast du max. Volumen und min. Durchschlagschutz/ Endprogression


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. April 2014)

Na, dann schaue ich die Tage mal rein

Aber du meinstet mit Öl schon in dem Fall hier Fox Fluid / Getriebeöl SAE 80 - und kein Gabelöl? Richtig?

Gruss
chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2014)

Normalerweise ist dort FoxFluid drin, richtig.
Das kannst aber auch geegn Motor ersetzen, zumindest bis du die richtige Menge gefunden hast.


----------



## TOM4 (4. April 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 21,8x8


 
Nochmal - bin wirklich nullchecker - bin gerade beim huber kontaktformular ausfüllen, hat wer zufällig die ganzen zahlen/daten von einem x1 bj. 2012/2013 zur hand? 

Lagerdurchmesser (in mm): ? Einbaubreite 1 (in mm): ? Einbaubreite 2 (in mm): ? Bolzendurchmesser (in mm): 6 8 10 ?

Vielen dank im voraus


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2014)

Dämpfer?
21,84x8mm


----------



## TOM4 (4. April 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Dämpfer?
> 21,84x8mm


 

Fox rp2


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2014)

Wollte nur sicher gehen dass du Dämpferbuchsen suchst,
die sind alle gleich.


----------



## TOM4 (4. April 2014)

Besten Dank!
hab mal deine daten ins formular eingetragen und eine anfrage abgeschickt


----------



## TOM4 (5. April 2014)

So jetzt hat stefan huber geantwortet und jetzt hab ich noch eine farge und zwar spricht er von div. Lagervarianten z.b. 12,7mm usw. 

Was ist das wieder? Halleluja, ich kenn mich überhaupt nicht aus!!! Buchsen abmessungen sind mir jetzt klar 22,8x8 oder 21,8x8 usw. das hab ich gecheckt, aber was ist diese lagervariante, er spricht von 2 geteilten lagern usw?

??????

andy, bitte um hilfe!

@ die anderen: ich hoffe es nervt ned, aber ich denke das ist eh für alle interessant, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. April 2014)

Achsbreite ist 21,84mm.
Lochdurchmesser sind 8mm.
Und es ist ein Foxdämpfer.
Mehr Angaben brauchst du eigentlich nicht. 

12,7 mm ist der Lochdurchmesser im Dämperauge.
Das ist in Wirklichkeit 1/2".
Und 1/2 ist das Auge auch breit. 
Aber das weiß jeder  wenn du Buchsen für den Fox bestellst.
Rockshox hat übrigens das gleiche Maß.


----------



## TOM4 (5. April 2014)

Danke!


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. April 2014)

Habe mir in einem total sinnbefreiten Moment jetzt den Flaot X gekauft und in E1 geschraubt.

Erster Eindruck,

*Offener Modus:*
Beim Losfahren bemerkt man sofort dass der Dämpfer sensibler ist.
Die Befürchtung dass der Hinterbau absäuft ist aber nach wenigen Meter zersteut.
Bergauf und beim normalen Dahintreten wippt er etwas mehr, ich hatte aber nicht das Bedürfniss irgend etwas zuzuschalten.
Bergab spürt aber den Unterschied zum RP schon recht deutlich, das Ding ist plüschiger und das Rad ist bei schnellen Radfolgen besser geführt.
Irgendwie war ich daher auf meinem Hometrail etwas schneller, ja ich musste mir sogar mal zwei Anlieger von hinten ansehen...

*Trailmodus:*
Der Trailmoduserhöht die Lowspeeddruckstufe.
Der Modus ist dann nochmals in 3 Stufen fein zu steuern.
Die erste Stufe ist in der Tat noch für flache Trails geeignet wenn man ordentlich reintreten muss.
Der Hinterbau steht dann straffer, aber nicht hölzern.
Die erste Stufe reicht bereits um wippfrei bergauf zu fahren.
Die anderen beiden Stufen kann man versuchen, fürs E1 halte ich die Stufen schon straff.

*Bergaufmodus:*
Hier wird die Lowspeeddruckstufe so zugedreht dass man den Eindruck hat es wäre ein Lockout.
Ist es aber nicht.
Während dem bergauffahren bin ich am Sattel rumgehoppelt wie ein Karnickel, bin es einfach nicht gewöhnt.
Mag aber in manchen Rennsituationen Vorteile bringen.

*Allgemeines:*
Den Float X gibt es mit zwei Druckstufen- Tunes -"M" & "F"- und einem (breiten) Zugstufentune "M".
Auf Empfehlung von Rotwild habe ich Druckstufentune "M" genommen.
Es passt!
Die Endprogression wird über die Volumenspacer in der Luftkammer geregelt.
Aftermarket- Dämpfer haben immer den Druckstufen "M" mit dem kleinen 0,2er Volumenspacer.
Rotwild hat mir einen 0,4er Spacer empfohlen und ich kann die Empfehlung nach der ersten Testrunde bestätigen.
Leider kann man die ID- Codes über die Abstimmung am Dämpfer nicht mehr selbst entschlüsseln, das kann nur Fox.
In dem Schlüssel ist allerhand gespeichert.

Ich kann den Dämpfer jedem empfehlen der mehr bergabperfomance haben will.

Ein passenden Dämpfer habe ich hier im BikeMarket gefunden.
Der ist M/M/0,4er Spacer:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/358094-fox-racing-shox-fox-float-x-216-63mm-nagelneu 
Netter Kontakt übrigens.

*Und an dieser Stelle nochmals vielen Dank an Rotwild und Toxoholics für die hilfreiche Beratung!!!*


----------



## ScottRog69 (5. April 2014)

Jaaa... ich fahre ihn jetzt knapp 350km und bin immer noch hellauf begeistert. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MB-Locke (7. April 2014)

Hi,
ich melde mich heute mal wieder mit einer Frage zu meinem E1 bei euch 
Derzeit plane ich mein E1 mit einem neuen LRS auszustatten. Bei den Felgen (ZTR Flow EX) und Naben bin ich mir schon sicher, jedoch nicht bei der Größe. Mein E1 ist das vom MJ 2013 und ist klar auf 26" ausgelegt. Trotzdem bin ich am Überlegen, ob es a) möglich und b) sinnvoll wäre, evtl. am VR auf 27,5" zu gehen. Hat das schon mal jemand von euch probiert (weil vielleicht der Kumpel ein 27,5" Bike hat) oder fährt es gar dauerhaft so? Klar, die Front würde etwas höher kommen, doch damit auch das Tretlager (was ich an sich etwas flach finde).
Ich frage eben, weil ich mir nicht nen teuren LRS mal so "zum Probieren" aufbauen lassen will. HR in 26" ist klar fix, geht ja nicht anders.
Grüße + danke schon mal für eure Kommentare
Gunnar


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. April 2014)

Bleib bei 26".
Das Fahrverhalten wird sonst leiden.
Und ob du die paar Milimeter an größeren Reifen spüren wirst?
Eher im Geldbeutel als auf dem Trail.

Wenn 27,5", dann nur mit darauf abgestimmtem Rahmen (z. B. abgesenktes Tretlger).


----------



## MB-Locke (7. April 2014)

Hi Rocky,
danke, auf dich ist Verlass
Dann werde ich den LRS in 26" bauen lassen. Denke mal, die Flow EX sollte passend sein und außerdem möchte ich das Tubeless mal ausprobieren.
Gruß
Gunnar


----------



## TOM4 (7. April 2014)

Bzgl. 27,5 und 26 kombinieren - lies mal das da ein wenig durch, da gibts schon parxiserfahrungen

http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthrea...uot-und-29-quot-in-einem-neuen-Trend-!/page24


----------



## Orakel (7. April 2014)

Ist auch die Frage ob es mit deiner Gabel Überhaupt funktionieren würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (7. April 2014)

Hallo Ritter,

hier ist nur noch sehr wenige 26" C1 FS Fahrer/innen, jedoch habe ich eine Frage, es würde mich interessieren ob die 2,4er Reifen am Hinterrad montiert werden kann.

Momentan habe ich vorne RQ 2,2 und hinten MK 2,2, was ich auch sehr zufrieden bin, jedoch weil ich momentan auch mehr Trails fahre, wäre mehr Volumen in Vebindung mit niedrigen Luftdruck gefragt. Damals hatte ich RQ 2,2 auch am Hinterrad montiert, da scheint mir dass bei 2,4er ziemlich eng sein würde. Bei MK sieht aber anders aus, der wirkt sehr schmal aus.

In meinem Hometrail ist nun eine tolle Strecke gebaut worden, die ich sehr gerne fahre, daher wäre ein wenig Optimierung an Reifen sinnvoll.

Nur noch 1 Monat geht´s nach Gardasee .

 Maledivo


----------



## Maledivo (7. April 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *Bergaufmodus:*
> Hier wird die Lowspeeddruckstufe so zugedreht dass man den Eindruck hat es wäre ein Lockout.
> Ist es aber nicht.
> Während dem bergauffahren bin ich am Sattel rumgehoppelt wie ein Karnickel, bin es einfach nicht gewöhnt.
> Mag aber in manchen Rennsituationen Vorteile bringen.



Hi Andreas,

ich habe mich auch immer gewundert wie man mit diesem Modus fahren kann, gestern hatte ich probiert, Gabel und Dämpfer in Bergaufmodus zu stellen. Und bin mit ganzem Power den Berg hochgeradelt, mit einem Ergebnis dass ich fast 3 mal schneller bin, als wenn ich mit Trailmodus fahre. War wohl für Rennmodus oder Karnickelfreunden  gedacht, ... ich bleibe bei Bergauffahren lieber im Trailmodus, fühlt sich angenehmer an.  Mittlereweile fahre ich aber auch öfters offen.

 Maledivo


----------



## MB-Locke (7. April 2014)

Orakel schrieb:


> Ist auch die Frage ob es mit deiner Gabel Überhaupt funktionieren würde.



Prinzipiell sollte es wohl (zumindest nach Erfahrung einiger und deren Berichte) mit der Fox 36 VAN funktionieren. Habe es aber selbst nicht probiert, da ich kein 27,5" VR zur Verfügung habe. An meiner Aktuellen Felgen-/Reifen-Kombi gemessen, sollte da locker Platz für sein, so und im Zusammenhang mit dem eh relativ niedrigen Tretlager kam ich ja erst auf den Gedanken.


----------



## Kiefer (7. April 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hallo Ritter,
> 
> hier ist nur noch sehr wenige 26" C1 FS Fahrer/innen, jedoch habe ich eine Frage, es würde mich interessieren ob die 2,4er Reifen am Hinterrad montiert werden kann.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Maledivo

Die 2,4er Contis sind nicht so breit.
Ich hatte die auch schon an meinem C1/C2

Wenn du noch die RQ 2,2 hast, würde ich mir für hinten den 2,4er MK2 holen.
Die beiden passen gut zusammen !

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. April 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> ........In meinem Hometrail ist nun eine tolle Strecke gebaut worden, die ich sehr gerne fahre, daher wäre ein wenig Optimierung an Reifen sinnvoll..........



Muss ich mir mal ansehen...


----------



## Maledivo (7. April 2014)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JogiSG (7. April 2014)

Guten Abend dann stelle ich mich auch mal vor. Ich bin mit einer der wenigen die ein C1 besitzen mod. 2011. Ich habe es jetzt 2 Wochen und bin noch immer sehr begeistert.


----------



## Maledivo (8. April 2014)

JogiSG schrieb:


> Guten Abend dann stelle ich mich auch mal vor. Ich bin mit einer der wenigen die ein C1 besitzen mod. 2011. Ich habe es jetzt 2 Wochen und bin noch immer sehr begeistert.



Moin, herzlich Willkommen im Club !

Stell mal ein Foto von Deinem Bike rein!

Gruß Maledivo


----------



## JogiSG (8. April 2014)

Hier mal 2 Fotos


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. April 2014)

@Maledivo 
Ich würde jederzeit einen Baron in 2.3 mit BCC einem MKII vorziehen. Die paar Gramm- 800g vs 715g - machen den Bock nicht fett und die Dämpfung ist wesentl. besser. Auch wenn das Volumen beim 2.3 ein wenig geringer ist, lässt er sich dank steiferer Karkasse und besserer Dämpfung mit weniger Luftdruck fahren.

Noch besser - allerd. auch schwerer . finde ich aber aktuell die Kombi Maxxis HR2 und Ardent 2.4. Geht immer noch gut bergauf zu treten und lässt bergab die Combo Baron/MK weit hintersich

Kann ich wirkl. nur empfehlen - bei Hibike gibt´s das Set http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...n-SET-61-559-26x2-40-EXO-Karkasse-60-TPI.html auch gerade zum Schnaperpreis !

Gruss
chris


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. April 2014)

So, jetzt haben die beiden Neuzugänge E1 und X1 ein paar Runden hinter sich. Auf dem Flowtrail ist das E1 gefühlsmäßig träge unterwegs und muss richtig um die engen Anlieger gedrückt werden. Dafür macht es im Trailpark umso mehr Spaß 

Gestern mit dem E1 auf dem Flowtrail, heute mit dem X1. Der Unterschied ist sehr groß. Unfassbar wie das X1 durch die Anlieger fegt. Jetzt wurde der Vorbau noch gedreht ( auf dem Bild entspricht noch der Stand von heute Mittag ) und ein größerer Spacer im Dämpfer eingesetzt. Am Donnerstag kommt dann die nächste Testrunde.

Das E1 hat eine 180er VAN bekommen, die wird am Samstag im Trailpark eingestellt Die erste Fahrt auf dem Flowtrail war schon mal ganz gut 

Das ist meine kleine Anliegerrakete


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2014)

wenn das E1 träge erscheint geht es dir wie mir.
Mangelnde Kondition.
Ne im Ernst, das E1 mag die schnellen Richtungswechsel nicht, da braucht man schon Gewalt....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. April 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mangelnde Kondition





Das sollte eher weniger der Grund sein. Ich denke mal dass ich recht solide unterwegs bin.

Spaß beiseite - es fährt sich natürlich super aber enge Anlieger sind aus meiner bisher knappen Erfahrung eher eine Sache fürs X1. Dafür entschädigt das E1 auf schnellen und verblockten Abfahrten 

Auf alle Fälle finde ich den Unterschied zwischen den beiden schon enorm. Aber das war auch so gewollt. Jedes Rädchen hat seinen eigenen Einsatzzweck zu erfüllen. 1 Bike für alles gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2014)

Mir fällt das mit dem E1 besonders in der schnellen Hetztjagt zwischen den Bäumen durch ins Auge.
Aber du hast recht, die beiden Bikes sind nicht alleine anhand vom Federweg zu unterschieden.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. April 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mir fällt das mit dem E1 besonders in der schnellen Hetztjagt zwischen den Bäumen durch ins Auge



Mach mir keine Angst, mit Bäumen habe ich ganz besonders viel Erfahrung


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2014)

ich auch, die sind stur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (8. April 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Maledivo
> Ich würde jederzeit einen Baron in 2.3 mit BCC einem MKII vorziehen. Die paar Gramm- 800g vs 715g - machen den Bock nicht fett und die Dämpfung ist wesentl. besser. Auch wenn das Volumen beim 2.3 ein wenig geringer ist, lässt er sich dank steiferer Karkasse und besserer Dämpfung mit weniger Luftdruck fahren.
> 
> Noch besser - allerd. auch schwerer . finde ich aber aktuell die Kombi Maxxis HR2 und Ardent 2.4. Geht immer noch gut bergauf zu treten und lässt bergab die Combo Baron/MK weit hintersich
> ...



Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## JogiSG (8. April 2014)

Nabend, hab da mal eine frage, kann ich bei dem C1 ohne weiteres 200er oder 180er Bremsscheiben montieren oder hat es nicht viel sinn?


----------



## Maledivo (9. April 2014)

JogiSG schrieb:


> Nabend, hab da mal eine frage, kann ich bei dem C1 ohne weiteres 200er oder 180er Bremsscheiben montieren oder hat es nicht viel sinn?



Hallo, an meinem Bike habe ich Vorne und Hinten 180er Scheiben, bin recht sehr zufrieden. Habe die Magura-Bremsen bisher noch nicht an die Grenzen bringen können.

Wie schwer/leicht bist Du? Wo fährst Du (Waldautobahnen/Trail/Alpen)?


----------



## 123disco (9. April 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> .. Unfassbar wie das X1 durch die Anlieger fegt. Jetzt wurde der Vorbau noch gedreht ( auf dem Bild entspricht noch der Stand von heute Mittag



..schön zu hören, daß das klassische X1 noch fegt;-) *Zum gedrehten Vorbau? *

Schlägt Brems/Schaltkombi nun auch bei dir gegen das Oberrohr. Habe auch gedreht, um mehr Druck zu haben, allerdings habe ich nun auch Beule und fahr seitdem die Bremse/Schalte leicht gelöst, so daß Sie sich bei Sturz wegdrehen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. April 2014)

123disco schrieb:


> .... habe ich nun auch Beule und fahr seitdem die Bremse/Schalte leicht gelöst, so daß Sie sich bei Sturz wegdrehen.


 
Das mache ich auch immer so, das kommt noch aus meinen alten MX-Zeiten. Allerdings ist mir das auch schon mal zum Verhängnis geworden weil ich durch meine Schusseligkeit vergessen habe den Bremshebel auf der rechten Seite wenigstens ein wenig zu befestigen ( bremse rechts das VR ). In einer DH-Abfahrt mit dem "alten" Enduro - das war zu der Zeit gerade mal 3 Monate alt - habe ich dann beim Greifen des Bremshebels diesen mit den Fingern nach oben weggedreht und bin anschließend ungebremst gegen einen Baum. Das hat trotz Crash-Replacement für den Rahmen ordentlich Geld gekostet....

Durch das Drehen des Vorbaus komme ich nicht extrem tiefer. Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis, das wird heute Mittag direkt kontrolliert da die Cabonhebelchen auch Geld kosten


----------



## MB-Locke (9. April 2014)

^^ Ich handhabe das auch immer so mit meinen Brems- u. Schalthebeln. Trotzdem hat es beim letzten Mal nicht funktioniert, weil sich irgendwie Dreck/Staub drin festgesetzt hatte und die Hebel sich eben gerade so wohl nicht gedreht haben. Zum Glück hat das Oberrohr meines E1 nur einen leichten Kratzer erlitten (evtl. kann ich den sogar noch rauspolieren) und keine Beule abbekommen. Ok, ein paar Gebrauchsspuren darf es bekommen/haben, aber ne Delle muss nicht sein. Von daher bin ich froh, dass es nochmals "glimpflich" ausging.
Jetzt habe ich statt der Saint 810er Bremshebel die neuen XT-Hebel verbaut und nun ist es wieder passend und ich kann sie sogar fester schrauben, weil nix mehr kollidiert


----------



## JogiSG (9. April 2014)

Hi Maledivo ich fahre Hauptsächlich Trails und Downhill ich wiege 75kg.
Welche Bremsscheibe wäre für die Shimano xt zu empfehlen? Und welche größe 180 oder direkt 203 ?


----------



## Orakel (9. April 2014)

Vorne 203 Hinten 180 und du bist auf der sicheren seite


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. April 2014)

123disco schrieb:


> Schlägt Brems/Schaltkombi nun auch bei dir gegen das Oberrohr.



Nein, das ist noch mehr als ausreichend Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JogiSG (9. April 2014)

Könnt ihr mir Scheiben empfehlen für vorne und hinten?


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2014)

die 86er IceTec XT, 203 & 180mm
hast doch eine xt bremse?


----------



## JogiSG (9. April 2014)

Ja habe eine XT - Bremse


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2014)

na dann hopp.


----------



## Maledivo (10. April 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> na dann hopp.



Nooo, erst mal den passender Atapter hinzukaufen  - erst dann jaaaaa 

Mir reichen 180er Vorne und Hinten völlig - in einem Monat nach Gardaseetour werde ich vielleicht von besseres belehrt und montiere vorne dann 203er. Denke aber nicht .


----------



## JogiSG (10. April 2014)

Ahhh was brauche ich dafür für Adapter???
Diese?
http://www.bike24.de/p13452.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (10. April 2014)

Schau mal hier... http://doctorcycle.de/BFO-Scheibenbremsadapter-alle-Typen


----------



## JogiSG (10. April 2014)

Super danke schön, aber woher weiss ich was ich davon brauche


----------



## Maledivo (10. April 2014)

An Fox-Gabel ist PM6, also Du bräuchtest ein Atapter für PM8 (203er), d.h. 31264

An Dein Rahmen ist auch PM6, also bräuchtest ein Atapter für PM7 (180er), d.h. 31265

Angaben ohne Gewähr, habe 2012/13er Rahmen, an meinem Bike ist Vorne und hinten Atapter für PM7 montiert, habe beide 180er Magura.


----------



## JogiSG (10. April 2014)

Super das bringt mich schon mal weiter zur not muss ich die Adapter halt wieder zurück schicken, falls es nicht passen sollte.
Aber woher hast du die angaben? Ich hatte nichts gefunden.


----------



## Maledivo (10. April 2014)

Von meinem Bike ! An Magura Atapter steht PM6, d.h. für 160er Scheiben, und ich habe QM6 (180 für PM6), d.h. PM7 für 180er Scheiben.

Daher habe ich die Liste von Mr. Nice verglichen und so herausgefunden. 

Warte bis morgen, es werden bestimmt noch jemanden bestätigen oder mich korrigieren.


----------



## JogiSG (10. April 2014)

Vielen Dank hast mir echt geholfen, hätte da sonst nie durchgeblickt


----------



## paulp13 (13. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,
Ich klink mich mal hier ein. Und zwar kann ich einen E1 Rahmen aus 2011 bekommen. Diesen möchte ich mit vorhanden Parts aufbauen. Nun stehe ich aber vor zwei Problemen:
1. Tretlager. Es ist ein Pressfit 92mm Lager im Rahmen. Ich hab hier einen Descendent Kurbel für 68/73mm Breite. Kann ich diese verwendenden?
2. Hinterbau. Der Hinterbau ist für 10x135mm Achsen. Mein HR ist ein Sun Ringler Charger Pro mit 12x135mm. So wie ich das sehe bekomme ich keine Achsadapter mit 10mm durchmeser. Für den Rahmen gibt es wohl auch keine Adapter. Ich hab mir überlegt die Achsaufnahme im Rahmen auf 12mm aufzubohren und eine 12mm Steckachse zu nehmen. Denkt ihr das ist machbar?

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruss paulp12


----------



## paulp13 (13. April 2014)

Ich hab eben gesehen, dass es für die neuern Rahmenmodelle auch Schaltaugen für 12mm Achsen gibt. Vielleicht passen die auch in den 2011er Rahmen!?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. April 2014)

Nein, für den 2011er Rahmen kannst Du keine 12mm Steckachse verwenden. Ich hatte mit den Sun Ringle Charger Pro das gleiche Problem. Du kannst aber auf 9mm SS wechseln, das funktioniert prima. Hier der "Beweis" dass es dabei auch etwas rumpelig zur Sache gehen darf


Wenn ich in den Park fahre wechsel ich auf meinen DT-Swiss LRS vom X1.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (13. April 2014)

Hallo,

hat jemand von Euch schon Erfahrung mit den Recon Kassetten gesammelt?

Ich wollte mir die 10 fach 11-40 kaufen, bin aber über die Erfahrungsberichte gestolpert, die der Recon Kasette 
nicht gerade berauschende Kritiken gaben.

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (14. April 2014)

paulp13 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ... E1 Rahmen aus 2011...
> 1. Tretlager. Es ist ein Pressfit 92mm Lager im Rahmen. Ich hab hier einen Descendent Kurbel für 68/73mm Breite. Kann ich diese verwendenden?
> 2. Hinterbau. Der Hinterbau ist für 10x135mm Achsen. Mein HR ist ein Sun Ringler Charger Pro mit 12x135mm. So wie ich das sehe bekomme ich keine Achsadapter mit 10mm durchmeser. Für den Rahmen gibt es wohl auch keine Adapter. Ich hab mir überlegt die Achsaufnahme im Rahmen auf 12mm aufzubohren und eine 12mm Steckachse zu nehmen. Denkt ihr das ist machbar?
> ...



Zu 1. Die Descendant Kurbel kannst Du grundsätzlich fahren. Benötigst aber statt des Shimano Pressfit Innenlagers ein GXP Pressfit.
Zu 2. Die "alten" Hintebauten vertragen nur Naben bis 135mm Breite. Das Aufbohren der Inlays von 10mm auf 12mm müsste aber gehen.


----------



## paulp13 (14. April 2014)

Worin besteht denn der Unterschied zwischen Shimano und GXP?


----------



## paulp13 (14. April 2014)

Antwort selbst gefunden:

Es geht nicht, die Shimano wellen haben an beiden Lagersitzen einen 24mm Durchmesser während die GXP Wellen auf der Antriebsseite 24 mm und auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite 22mm Lagersitze aufweisen. Zudem ist die linke Seite so ausgeführt, dass es beim Aufschrauben der Kurbel eine Art Anschlag gibt.

Verwenden kannst du also SRAM Pressfit, Reset X-Press Pressfit GXP

GXP Achse mit erkennbarem Absatz auf der linken Seite:


----------



## DMSO (14. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am überlegen, ob ich meinem treuen Wegbegleiter (Rotwild R.E.D. Two) ein neues Fahrwerk spendiere. Als Dämpfer kämen hierfür der Rock Shox Vivid Air oder der Cane Creek DB Air XV in Frage. Weiß jemand zufällig, ob diese Dämpfer überhaupt in den Rahmen passen und hat Erfahrungen zu deren Eigenschaften? Für Tipps bin ich dankbar.

Gruß

Timo


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. April 2014)

Ich weiß vom CCDB Air dass er mit der alten kleinen Luftkammer sehr progressiv war.
Mit der neuen vergrößerten Kammer soll das besser sein.

Beim Vivid klappern irgendwelche Druckstufen gerne.
Muss du dich mal schlaulesen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (15. April 2014)

Hi!

Möchte mein Scott Race Fully (26 Zoll) in Rente schicken und schiele nach einem R.R2 HT 29 oder einem R.R2 FS in 29!?
Fährt die Bikes hier jemand und kann mir etwas zu den Daten, Fahrleistungen und Gewichten sagen?? 
Liebäugele wenn dann mit der Team Variante. Möchte es für Cardio Training und schnelle Waldhatz verwenden. Zum Trailen und Downhillen würde ich mein E1 hernehmen. 

Danke euch und beste Grüße

Rog.


----------



## Maledivo (20. April 2014)

JogiSG schrieb:


> Vielen Dank hast mir echt geholfen, hätte da sonst nie durchgeblickt



Hat es geklappt?

Anbei ein aktuelles Bild von meinem guten C1 FS.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. April 2014)

Mit dem X1 auf dem Flowtrail. Vor Schreck hat sich die Kamera fallen lassen....


und noch ein kleines Anliegerfoto ( sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität )


----------



## heizer1980 (21. April 2014)

Sehr schöne Aufnahme, gerne mehr davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (21. April 2014)

drei Bikes mit dem Hirschem im Steuerrohr.
Eins würde noch rein-dazu passen.



kleiner Farbtupfer, Ergons neue GE1, liegen mir besser in der Hand wie die GA1evo's


----------



## noie95 (21. April 2014)

.


----------



## TOM4 (21. April 2014)

noie95 schrieb:


> .



Was soll denn das sein/bedeuten? Oder hast du dich vertan?


----------



## FXP_Freak (21. April 2014)

Nachdem meine neue Kurbel endlich montiert ist will ich mein bike auch mal vorstellen. 
E1 2011er Modell 





Gesendet von meinem unknown mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. April 2014)

Sehr schön 
Welche Gabel hast Du denn verbaut? Kommst Du mit dieser extrem abgesenkten Sattelnase gut zurecht? Sieht für mich aus als müsste man immer gegen das Runterrutschen “ankämpfen“.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. April 2014)

Meine Ergon- Griffe hab ich an die Schubkarre geschraubt weil mir die Dinger am Bike zu wabbelig unter der Handfläche sind.
Mein derzeitigen Griffe sind rund, dünn, schwarz und haben Noppen.
Wie im echten Leben halt.

Und die Jungs von Ergon belachen sich immer wie die Dinger gehypt und gekauft werden.
Sonntags morgens bei uns am Bahnhof, sehr interessant zuzuhören!

Aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ist schon logo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (22. April 2014)

Vermisse meine erognes auch nicht... Hab nun odi Rouge und die Dämpfen wenigstens ein bisschen ohne wabbelig zu sein oder bei kleinsten Drehmoment die Schraube zu sprengen... Das einzig gute von Region bis jetzt war der Sattel...


----------



## TOM4 (22. April 2014)

Also ich kann jetzt jix zu den griffen sagen, aber die handschuhe he2 hab ich seit 2saisonen und doch einige km in gebrauch und ich bin wirklich begeistert von der haltbarkeit!

nur weil die griffe MIR nicht passen, heisst das doch nicht, dass sie keinem passen, oder?!

ned immer gleichh alles und schon gar nicht die ganze firma (haben ja schliesslich schon genug worldcupsiege mit ihrem team eingefahren) verreissen!  Da wir produkttechnisch eh in einem schlaraffenland leben, ist doch eh für jeden was dabei.

und wenn die qualität nicht stimmt, dann werden die es im normlafall eh bald merken = verkaufszahlen.

Apropo qualität - schaut mal eure räder bzw. den lack an


----------



## luxaltera (22. April 2014)

Ach und weil sich der Markt selbst reguliert darf man nix mehr sagen wenn etwas nicht passt. 
Wer sagt das ich nicht schon ergon Produkte aus beinahe jeder Kategorie hatte und mehr oder weniger unzufrieden war und immer von Konkurrenzprodukten überzeugt wurde. Hatte andere Handschuhe von ergon und die haben weder lange gehalten, noch waren die in der Zwischenzeit bequem oder ergonomisch. Das können andere besser. Die Rucksäcke mit dem Gelenk fand ich auch interessant. Aber war unbequem und viel zu groß mit erhöhtem verletzungsrisiko. Zuviel pseudoinnovativer Schnickschnack. Die Griffe sind mir zu hart nutzten sich sehr schnell ab und die Klemmschrauben haben eine Sollbruchstelle. 
Positives: Das produktdesign ist durchweg cool und ansprechend. Der Sattel ist der Hammer. Warum Leute Kritik an einer Firma so persönlich nehmen ist mit ein Rätsel. Ich bin auch der letzte der nicht über Rotwild meckert wenns was zu meckern gibt. Wenn ich die Decals umdesignen dürfte würde ich das sofort machen. Und 'German cycling device' ist so ziemlich das peinlichste was ich bisher auf einem Rad gelesen habe...  lackprobleme in der Preisklasse für eine solange zeit mit lackstift Vertröstung sind auch unglaublich... Wenns dieses Jahr nen Winter gegeben hätte, wär das Nike schon entlackt, eloxiert und neu bestickert worden


----------



## heizer1980 (22. April 2014)

Ich seh das auch wie lux... jedem das seine und mir die odi rogue


----------



## TOM4 (22. April 2014)

Um gottes willen, bitte schreibt eure erfahrungsberichte - positive und natürlich auch nagative - dafür ist/soll das forum sein! 

Aber ich hab halt was gegen diese grundsätzliche verurteilung/schlechtmachung, nur weil es MIR nicht gefällt!

ICH hab auch eine abneigung gegen rockshox gabeln, aber es gibt genügend die damit mehr als zufrieden sind! Ich kauf mir halt keine gabel von denen, aber ich sag nicht das die firma nur mist produziert oder irgendein unnötiges marketinggedöns macht, damit es jeder kaufen muß

nur weil der verkäufer bei dem einen madiamarkt schlecht ist, sind 1. nicht alle verkäufer schlecht und schon gar nicht die firma schlecht!

erfahrungsbericht ist gut, aber ich find er sollte konstruktiv/neutral sein - ob positive oder negative erfahrung ist für kich egal.

meine meinung


----------



## TOM4 (22. April 2014)

Um gottes willen, bitte schreibt eure erfahrungsberichte - positive und natürlich auch nagative - dafür ist/soll das forum sein! 

Aber ich hab halt was gegen diese grundsätzliche verurteilung/schlechtmachung, nur weil es MIR nicht gefällt!

ICH hab auch eine abneigung gegen rockshox gabeln, aber es gibt genügend die damit mehr als zufrieden sind! Ich kauf mir halt keine gabel von denen, aber ich sag nicht das die firma nur mist produziert oder irgendein unnötiges marketinggedöns macht, damit es jeder kaufen muß

nur weil der verkäufer bei dem einen madiamarkt schlecht ist, sind 1. nicht alle verkäufer schlecht und schon gar nicht die firma schlecht!

erfahrungsbericht ist gut, aber ich find er sollte konstruktiv/neutral sein - ob positive oder negative erfahrung ist für kich egal.

meine meinung


----------



## Orakel (22. April 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Meine Ergon- Griffe hab ich an die Schubkarre geschraubt weil mir die Dinger am Bike zu wabbelig unter der Handfläche sind.
> Mein derzeitigen Griffe sind rund, dünn, schwarz und haben Noppen.
> Wie im echten Leben halt.
> 
> ...


Wenn dir der kleine Finger bei runden, dünnen, grossen Griffen mit oder ohne Noppen einschläft, und bei Ergongriffen nicht, was für welche würdest du nehmen


----------



## luxaltera (22. April 2014)

Meine Güte manche Kriegen aber auch echt schnell Knitter in die Höschen... Ich brenn hier keinen ab. Hab auch positives geschrieben. Steig mal aufs Rad und genieß das geile Wetter (hab ich grad gemacht) und dann lesen wir nur noch die positiven Dinge aus unseren posts... 
Ich mache weniger lange touren und lass es lieber etwas mehr krachen auf den Abfahrten da ist mir etwas Dämpfung halt lieber als ergonomisch geformte Griffe die genau da glatt sind wo ich mich festhalten will wenn ich abspringe oder lande... Nach ner langen Tour tun mir die Flossen auch mit Ergons weh. 

Und zu dem Thema Handgelenke: Weiß einer nen guten Lenker mit 10° backsweep und 25mm rise? 
10° backsweep ist echt schwer zu finden...


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. April 2014)

Ruhig Jungs!
Sonst stellt euch der Admin in die Ecke, und ich trinke euch am Wochenende das ganze Bier weg.

Hab eben mein Bike extra wegen euch vom Winterdreck befreit, also bitte.

(Und die Griffe von der Schubkarre an die Klobürste geschraubt...)


----------



## luxaltera (22. April 2014)

Da hast aber eine schöne Sauerei eintrocknen lassen wenn du soviel ergonomie an der bürscht brauchst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. April 2014)

Hallo Rotwild-Freunde,

hatte hier vor einiger Zeit mal gepostet, dass ich mich im Moment nicht so richtig entscheiden kann, welches Rotwild für mich noch in Frage kommt. Stand damals gedanklich vor der Entscheidung eventuell ein C1 zu holen, um damit auch Marathons zu fahren.
Mein aktuelles X2 war als "Eierlegendewollmichsau" alternativ für "alles" gedacht.
Sicherlich möglich.
Aber da ich nun mal einen faible für schnelles und auch technisches bergab fahren habe, ist meine Idee nun eine andere.

Möchte mein X2 für lange, aber abfahrtstechnisch weniger anspruchsvolle Touren und für Marathons behalten (und ggfs. ein wenig leichter machen). ;-)

Und für meine Vorliebe für´s Bergab fahren, stehe ich im Moment vor der Wahl, welches Bike denn nun?
Natürlich sollte dieses Bike auch alle meine "normalen" Touren mitmachen. Also kein reiner Downhiller.
Drei 2014er Bikes habe ich gedanklich ins Auge gefasst:

1. Das X1 (26Zoll), da es auch einen deutlich flacherern Lenkwinkel als mein X2 hat.
2. Das X1 in 27,5, da es stabiler wirkt und einen 1 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel hat. Nur weiß ich nicht, ob es "gefühlt" tatsächlich soviel "stabiler" ist?!
3. Das E1 (natürlich 27,5) Bringt sicherlich den größten Unterschied zum X2, aber ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, ob es dann für die Touren nicht doch zu schwerfällig ist.

Auf jeden Fall sollte es stabiler sein, als mein X2 und bergab einfach "mehr" zulassen und Sicherheit bieten.

Wer kann mir hier bei der Entscheidung helfen?!

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus

Gruß Dirk


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. April 2014)

E1, sonst hast du kaum Unterschied.
ich fahre mit dem 2011er E1 auch AX´s, geht.
Und das 2014er ist eher noch zwischen meinem alten E1 und dem aktuellen X1/ X2.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. April 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> E1, sonst hast du kaum Unterschied.
> ich fahre mit dem 2011er E1 auch AX´s, geht.
> Und das 2014er ist eher noch zwischen meinem alten E1 und dem aktuellen X1/ X2.


 
Hi Rocky,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. ;-)
Denke da wirst du Recht haben.
Hatte vorher als Tourenbike ja auch ein E1 bzw. R.E.D. Trail aus 2009.

Hatte es aber verkauft, da es mir inzwischen doch zu nah am X2 ist.
Du kannst mir sicher auch noch sagen, ob der "Sprung" vom 2009er E1 zum aktuellen sehr groß ist?!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. April 2014)

Sehe ich auch so   - ganz klar E1 !

Bin am vergangenen Wochenende das aktuelle E1 gefahren und war erstaunt, um wieviel besser es sich im Vergleich zu meinem 2012er E1 den Berg hochtreten lässt. Okay bei mir ist ne 180mm Forke und bei ihm ne absenkbare 34er drin. Dazu noch die 650b Rädern die einen ganzen tick nesser rollen machen da den Unterschried. 

Erstaunlicherweise liess es sich aber sogar bergab -trotz meiner Skepsis gegenüber 27,5 - sehr gut fahren.
Von daher mMn ganz klar E1 - und er hatte im übrigen auch vorher ein X2 gehabt was nun zum Verkauf steht

Gruss
chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. April 2014)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> danke für die schnelle Antwort. ;-)
> Denke da wirst du Recht haben.
> ...



Kann nix zum 2009er sagen, habe nur das 2011er.


----------



## siem (23. April 2014)

Ich habe die neuen GE1 auch ausprobiert und mir passen sie auch besser als die GA1. Außerdem finde ich die Idde mit der inneren Klemmung logischer.


----------



## TOM4 (23. April 2014)

Extrem geiles bike!!!


----------



## abi_1984 (23. April 2014)

siem schrieb:


> Ich habe die neuen GE1 auch ausprobiert und mir passen sie auch besser als die GA1. Außerdem finde ich die Idde mit der inneren Klemmung logischer.



Ich bin auch vor ein paar Tagen von GA1 (den ich ganz o.k. fand, aber nicht besser als ODI oder ESI Gruffe in rund/leicht oval) auf GE1 umgestiegen. Bin sehr begeistert. Keine spürbare/störende Klemme. Durch die Form greift man deutlich weiter aussen (und das extrem bequem im Bereich Handaußenkante). Muss jetzt die Bremse weiter aussen montieren. Ist ein bißchen wie nen breiteren Lenker fahren.
Und auch interessant wie krass sich "5 Minuten" Verdrehung auf die Ergonomie auswirken.


----------



## grosser (23. April 2014)

Hallo, 
möchte jemand noch an den RW -PerformanceDays im Brombachtal teilnehmen? Ich habe für Samstag Beerfelden gebucht und Sonntags Touren und Testfahrten. Bin leider gestern gestürzt und kann daran nicht teilnehmen. Ein Einzelzimmer für die 2 Nächte im Brombachtal steht auch zur Verfügung.
Bei Interesse Mail an mich.


Die ROTWILD Performance Days
•	Neuheiten und Tests
•	Trails und Touren vom Feinsten
•	individuelle Betreuung durch Top-Guides und die ROTWILD Profi-Fahrer
•	Fahrtechnik-Tipps von Coach Manfred Stromberg
•	Enduro Abenteuer mit Richie Schley im Bikepark
•	Fahrwerks-Abstimmung, Tipps und Tricks von den ROTWILD Technikern
•	Werksführung mit exklusiven Einblicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. April 2014)

soll wohl ein Witz sein?


----------



## JogiSG (23. April 2014)

Guten Abend, sry aber ich sitze noch immer vor meinen Bremsen  Ich finde tausend Adapter aber ich weiss nicht welcher der richtige ist. Hab die Shimano xt. Möchte ja vorne 203mm Icetech und hinten die 180 Icetech montieren und suche dafür die richtigen Adapter. Auf der Bremse steht BR-M775.
Habe diesen hier gefunden ich weiss aber nicht ob der passt. 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/language/de/info/p31101_Scheibenbremsadapter.html
Wäre super wenn mir jemand einen link für die passenden Adapter reinstellen könnte.
Vielen Dank


----------



## 2014macHartmann (23. April 2014)

@grosser  shit! hoffe es ist nichts schlimmeres. Gute Besserung!


----------



## at021971 (23. April 2014)

@grosser dann mal gute Besserung von meiner Seite. Ich hoffe es ist nicht all zu schlimm und es geht Dir bald wieder besser.


----------



## ScottRog69 (23. April 2014)

@ grosser, Schade für die PD. Gute Besserung auf jedenfall!

zu den Ergons: Habe am E1 die GA 1Evo und am Scott die GX2. Beide Gummis sahen nach kurzer Zeit total abgerubbelt und abgeschabt aus. Die Flügel sind sind sogar eingerissen. Den Komfort der Griffe und die Optik, finde ich super. Die Qualität und Haltbarkei sind beschissen! 

Zu meiner Fragen weiter oben hat keiner Tips, Erfahrung mit den R2 HT und FS als Twenty Niner?? Gewicht, Lack/ Farbqualität, Robustheit des Carbons etc. ?? 

Danke und Grüße

Rog.


----------



## camaroracer (23. April 2014)

JogiSG schrieb:


> Guten Abend, sry aber ich sitze noch immer vor meinen Bremsen  Ich finde tausend Adapter aber ich weiss nicht welcher der richtige ist. Hab die Shimano xt. Möchte ja vorne 203mm Icetech und hinten die 180 Icetech montieren und suche dafür die richtigen Adapter. Auf der Bremse steht BR-M775.
> Habe diesen hier gefunden ich weiss aber nicht ob der passt.
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/language/de/info/p31101_Scheibenbremsadapter.html
> Wäre super wenn mir jemand einen link für die passenden Adapter reinstellen könnte.
> Vielen Dank



Das 2011 C1 sollte vorne an der 32 Fox Gabel mit PM6 Standard folgenden Adapter für eine 203mm Scheibe mit XT-Bremse benötigen :

Shimano Adapter VR 203mm Post-Mount auf Post-Mount  Shimano Typ SM-MA-F203P/P


Hinten dürfte das 2011 C1 noch eine IS 2000 Aufnahme haben und folgenden Adapter für eine 180mm Scheibe mit XT-Bremse benötigen :

Shimano Adapter HR 180mm ISO-Standard auf Post-Mount Shimano Typ SM-MA-R180P/S


Kaufen kannst du die Adapter z.B. hier :

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/disc-adapter-4297

oder hier

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...8758442575/Shimano-Adapter-Rotor-von-auf.html


Sollte zu 99,9% passen, jedoch ohne Gewähr.


@grosser Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung  .


Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (23. April 2014)

Ist schon jemand am Freitag in Beerfelden?


----------



## 2014macHartmann (23. April 2014)

Wir sind am Freitag ab ca.10 in Stromberg und werden uns gegen 19uhr auf den Weg nach Brombach machen.

Gruß Denis 


Gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle.


----------



## grosser (24. April 2014)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche!
Gebrochen ist zum Glück nichts nur stark geprellt.
Wiedermal Glück im Unglück gehabt.
Nur schade für das RW Event, hatte mich darauf gefreut.

Viel Spaß und kommt alle wieder heil nach Hause!


----------



## JogiSG (24. April 2014)

Camararoracer vielen Dank für die Hilfe hab die Adapter grade bestellt und jetzt hoffe ich das diese schnell ankommen. Ich wünsche allen die Fahren viel spass und brecht euch nicht die Greten.


----------



## Kiefer (24. April 2014)

Ich wünsche auch allen die dabei sein können viel Spaß  
Hoffentlich bekommen wir hier ein paar Bilder zu sehen

@grosser, gute Besserung !

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## JogiSG (24. April 2014)

Bilder wären super schade das es so weit weg ist von hier.


----------



## Maledivo (24. April 2014)

@ grosser - von mir auch gute Besserung!

Viel Spaß an alle die an RW-Day teilnehmen - Bitte Bilder!!!


----------



## Maledivo (24. April 2014)

JogiSG schrieb:


> ... jetzt hoffe ich das diese schnell ankommen ...



Beide Anbieter liefern normalerweise schnell, ... denke dass Du am WE mit neuen Teilen biken kannst


----------



## bohaim (24. April 2014)

He ho,

Wer hat den hier alles ein 2014er X1 (27,5 Variante)?
Und wie sind so die Meinungen dazu?
Spezi. im Vergleich zum X2.

Beste Dank schonmal


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. April 2014)

....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JogiSG (24. April 2014)

Das hoffe ich auch wäre super obwohl hier Regen angesagt ist. In der Bestellbestätigung stand zwischen samstag u. montag.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (24. April 2014)

bohaim schrieb:


> He ho,
> 
> Wer hat den hier alles ein 2014er X1 (27,5 Variante)?
> Und wie sind so die Meinungen dazu?
> ...




Hallo 

habe jetzt seit 4Wochen das X1 2014 mit 27,5.

Allerdings kann ich Dir keinen Vergleich zum X2 anbieten.


@grosser Alles Gute, und wir Denken am Wochenende an Dich

Grüße

Matthäus


----------



## Mainbiker363 (24. April 2014)

Wer aus unseren Forum ist morgen bei der Werksbesichtigung dabei?

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. April 2014)

Ich.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2014)

isch


----------



## at021971 (24. April 2014)

Ich + Freund, so der Verkehr es zulässt, dass wir um 15:00 Uhr in Dieburg sind


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. April 2014)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ich + Freund, so der Verkehr es zulässt, dass wir um 15:00 Uhr in Dieburg sind



Dann hat man vorher mal keinen Verkehr........


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2014)

ich bringe redpulli mit, auch ohne verkehr.....
weil der kein rotwild hat.


----------



## MB-Locke (24. April 2014)

Euch allen viel Spaß! Wir hoffen/erwarten hier zahlreiche, detaillierte Berichte u ein paar nette Fotos. Wenn wir schon nicht dabei sein können... 

@grosser: gute u schnelle Genesung!

Und ich hoffe auf baldige Lieferung meines neuen LRS für mein E1

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Freak (24. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von Euch Geometrie-Daten von folgendem Bike:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/374233-rotwild-x1

Im speziellen geht es mir um Lenkwinkel und Überstandshöhe.

Danke & Gruß
Jan


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2014)

schau mal hier nach:
http://rotwild.de/bikes-nach-modelljahr.

Meine Freundin hat das gleiche Bike von 2010.
Das haben wir gekauft weil es eine niedrige Überstandshöhe hat und der Sattel komplett versenkt werden kann.
Mit der teuren 36er Gabel ist das Ding super.
Mal einen XMS Hinterbau gefahren?

Das Ding würde ich sofort kaufen, leider zu klein für mich.


----------



## at021971 (24. April 2014)

Muss eine 2011er sein...


----------



## abi_1984 (24. April 2014)

at021971 schrieb:


> Muss eine 2011er sein...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 288130


...allerdings mit der 32er Fox mit 150mm. Ich denke dass die Winkel mit der 36er Fox mit 160mm fast ein Grad flacher werden weil die meines Wissens fast 2cm höher baut.
Würde grosser direkt fragen, insbesondere wenn die Überstandshöhe kritisch sein könnte.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. April 2014)

Von den 2cm geht doch ein Teil im sag verloren.


----------



## abi_1984 (25. April 2014)

Stimmt schon, das macht aber selbst bei 30% Sag nur 3mm aus.
Wollte ja nur anmerken dass man mit ner 36er gegenüber ner 32er Gabel definitiv mess- und spürbar flachere Winkel kriegt und eine höhere Gefahr läuft dass empfindliche Teile mit dem Oberrohr in Berührung kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keller79 (25. April 2014)

@Canyon-Freak 
Das ist ein 2011er Rahmen, fahre den mit einer 160er Lyrik, fächrt sich gut, ein echtes Do it all Bike.  Gut zu treten, wendig, agil bergab, gute Federung, stabil im Downhill. Nehme das Bike für alles her, was ich so mache.


----------



## JogiSG (25. April 2014)

Die Scheiben gestern bestellt und heute schon angekommen, jetzt nur noch auf die Adapter warten


----------



## porszivo (25. April 2014)

Hi erstmal, sry schonmal vorab wenns hier nicht reinpasst, aber da ich sowieso schon in Richtung Rotwild schiele hab ich gedacht ich bin hier richtig.
Ich würde mir gerne einen neuen Tourer zulegen und bin zur Zeit am Schwanken zwischen einem C1 Comp von 2013 oder einem neuen T1.
Vom Preis her geben sich ja beide nicht viel, aber was ist denn besser geeignet als Tourer, wenn man die Ausstattung mal weg lässt und eher an die Geometrie denkt.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (26. April 2014)

Hey Ritter wo seid ihr












Gruß Denis


----------



## Groudon (27. April 2014)

Hat jemand von euch einen der aktuellen R2-Rahmen mit dem matten Finish? Wie pflegt ihr den matten Lack? Gerade die weißen Bereiche sind ja sicherlich sehr empfindlich und sollten wohl gut behandelt werden.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (27. April 2014)




----------



## Mainbiker363 (27. April 2014)




----------



## grosser (27. April 2014)

_*Auf diesem Wege nochmals meinen Dank für die gelungen Tage an das Rotwild-Team!*_

Die Informationen, Bewirtung, Betreuung, Service und und und ...... waren vom Feinsten.
Ich würde das Event als familiär beschreiben mit Wohlfühl-Charakter.

Ich hoffe, dass das Event Wiederholungen erfährt, dann bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.


----------



## Stonesmarco (27. April 2014)




----------



## Mainbiker363 (27. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (27. April 2014)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 288726


Was hat der Typ auf dem 2. Foto geraucht?
Wo gab es das Zeug?
Hab da wohl was verpasst.

Ansonsten kann ich grosser nur beipflichten.
Gelungene Veranstalltung in lockerer und entspannter Atmosphäre.

Und: Plötzlich hat sich nicht um das Bike eines Forumsusers gekümmert, sondern um die Person die drauf sitzt!
Hat mir gefallen!


----------



## Mainbiker363 (27. April 2014)

Hallo,

hier in den vorherigen Beiträgen mal drei Bilder. Ich wollte zwar mehr machen, speziell auf den Touren (gell Du weist es?)
Leider hat es nicht sein sollen.

So auch von meiner Seite einen
*
GANZ GROßEN UND HERZLICHEN DANK AN DAS ROTWILDTEAM
*
Es war alles Super Organisiert, von der Werksbesichtigung über Touren oder Testräder. 

Danke auch an diejenigen, die hinter den Kulissen mitgearbeitet haben.

Viele Liebe Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## Mainbiker363 (27. April 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Was hat der Typ auf dem 2. Foto geraucht?
> Wo gab es das Zeug?
> Hab da wohl was verpasst.
> 
> ...


Da hat nur der Foto versagt...


----------



## grosser (27. April 2014)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Da hat nur der Foto versagt...



Bei meinen Schmerzen muss man was rauchen!!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (27. April 2014)

Der war ja auch auf Drogen....	Die ganzen Schmerzmittel die er intus hatte 

Auch ich möchte mich beim Rotwildteam für die gelungene Veranstaltung bedanken, bitte wiederholen...  Die Testrunden haben richtig Spaß gemacht, so konnte man wirklich verschiedene Räder unter gleichen Bedingungen vergleichen.

@Mainbiker363
Wir waren auch mehr damit beschäftigt den richtigen Weg zu finden  

@grosser 
Wie versprochen ein kurzes Fazit zum 29ziger C1...	 gehe ich nach meinem Gefühl, dann habe ich mir bei steilen Bergaufpassagen mit dem 29ziger deutlich schwerer getan, da ging es bei mir mit dem 27.5er schneller voran. 
Ging es nur leicht bergauf, dann ist es richtig schnell gerollt. Auch bergab, besonders in den schnellen Teilstücken, auf losem Schotter oder über Wurzeln, das ist das Terrain eines 29ziger...	hier ist das Plus an Grip deutlich spürbar.
Die Testrunde beinhaltete auch einen kurzen Trail mit engen Kurven...  hier war ich mit dem 27.5er schneller, da war das 29ziger nicht so schnell um die Ecken zu bewegen...

Ich vergleiche hier aber ein 29ziger C1 mit einem 27.5er X1, die Geometriedaten wie Lenk- und Sitzwinkel, der Einsatzbereich aber auch der Federweg sind deutlich verschieden....	vielleicht kann man so gar keinen korrekten Vergleich durchführen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (27. April 2014)

Am Duathlon bei Radsport 360 in Rödermark ist Rotwild auch vertreten. 

http://www.radsport360.de/media/rok...4c6/f8859fbd-cbfe-4df6-d57e-dbe9de09aa8c.jpeg

Geht da wer hin?

Gesamte gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle!


----------



## XDennisX (27. April 2014)

@Rotwild: auch ich möchte ein Lob aussprechen! War wirklich rundum zufrieden! Tolle Stimmung und gut organisiert. 
@Rockyrider: leider hat es zum Bierchen nicht mehr gereicht, ihr wart wohl auf der längeren Tour unterwegs?!trotzdem nochmals danke für die Gabelinfos und "kleinem Service"
@Info Testrunde: ich bin das E1 und C1 gefahren und muss sagen, das C1 in 29 war wirklich wirklich klasse! Sollte jeder mal testen der in diese Richtung ein Auge geworfen hat. 

Grüße Dennis.


----------



## at021971 (27. April 2014)

Auch von meiner Seite einen sehr großen Dank an die zwei Peter, Ole, Jörg, Markus, die Teamfahrer und das ganze Rotwild Team samt Familienangehörigen und Freunden etc., die diese drei wirklich gelungenen Tage ermöglicht, organisiert und mit großen Einsatz durchgeführt haben.

Herauszustreichen wären hier bei der Werksbesichtigung am ersten Tag noch der umfangreiche und extrem offene Austausch mit Peter in der Entwicklung und die Offenheit und das Vertrauen mit dem uns begegnet wurde, indem man uns auch durch die Montage führte, obwohl dort neue Modelle für die Pressepräsentation am kommenden Donnerstag auf dem Bike Festival in Riva vorbereitet wurden.

Ein Lob und Dank geht auch an die vielen äußerst engagierten Guides, die uns unablässig auf den unzähligen Testrides und Touren durch das Bikerevier im Brombachtal führen. Und in diesem Zusammenhang noch einmal ein großes Lob an ADP/Rotwild, die es uns ermöglichen die Bikes so oft wir wollten und konnten auf den Trails der Testrunde und teilweise auch auf den Touren zu bewegen. Und wenn wie am Samstagabend keine Gide zur Hand war, organisierte Ole kurzerhand noch einen ADP Sales Mitarbeiter als Führer und Sparringspartner.

Für die ganze Veranstaltung wurde richtig Geld in der Hand genommen. Neben dem weitestgehend kostenlosen Catering auch um eine große Anzahl nigelnagelneuer Testbikes in allen Größen und quer durch die Modellpalette bereitzustellen. Auch wurde kein Mühe gescheut um schon im Vorfeld geäußerte Wünsche nach eigentlich schon abverkauften Testbikes auch in Größe XL anbieten zu können. Dank auch noch mal hierfür an Ole. Ich konnte ausgiebigst 27.5"/XL (R.Q1 FS, R.X1 FS und R.E1 FS) und 29"/L (R.C1 FS) testen. Von dem was mich interessierte stand einzig das R.R2 FS 29" in Größe L leider nie zur Verfügung, da diese permanent vergeben waren.

Neben dem Touren und Testen trafen wir auf viele sympathische Bike-Enthusiasten hier aus dem Forum wie RockyRider samt Bruder, Mainbiker, Denis... Darüber hinaus auch auf die vielen anderen, mit denen wir auf etlichen Testrunden, Touren, beim abendlichen Grillen und später im Hotel interessante und aufschlussreiche Gespräche, nicht nur rund ums Bike, führen konnten. Besonders faszinierend die Einblicke die uns Frank und sein Freund in Franks Bikereisen von China nach Europa, von Kolumbien nach Feuerland und seinen Transhimalaya gewährten.

Fazit ein rundum gelungenes Event, welches förmlich nach Wiederholung schreit. Hoffentlich sehen das Jungs von ADP auch so und Werten die Performance Days, trotz geringere Beteiligung am wettertechnisch nicht so prickelndem Sonntag als, Mehrwert.

Hier noch zwei kurze Videos, die ich auf der abendlichen mehr oder weniger privaten Testrunde gemacht habe, als wir zufällig auf das ADP/Rotwild Filmteam bei den Dreharbeiten stießen. Erst Richie Schley und dann eine wilde Mischung aus Teilnehmern, Guides und ADP Mitarbeitern.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. April 2014)

Fand es ebenfalls sehr interessant + schön und ich durfte das R.R2 FS 29 Team Probe fahren. Beim Beschleunigen gefühlt etwas zäh aber wenn es mal auf Touren war ging es sehr flott vorwärts. Auch in den Trails war ich doch überrascht wie einfach Wurzeln überrollt werden. Das muss man einfach selbst "erfahren".

Danke noch an ROTWILD für die Ausleihe eines Vorderrades im Bikepark und für die viele Arbeit die sich die netten Jungs und Mädels gemacht haben!

Wenn ich nicht schon ein schönes Racebike hätte würde ich beim Testfahrtbike eventuell schwach werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2014)

So Leute,
nach dem schönen Event von Rotwild könnten wir uns doch endlich nochmal in der Pfalz treffen?

*Wann*:			 Freitag 13. Juni bis Sonntag 15. Juni

*Wo*:				 Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/

*Unterkunft*:	 sucht jeder selbst

*Treffpunkt*:	 Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus in Weyher, Josef Meyer Straße 5

*Tourenstart*:	Freitag ~15:00 Uhr, Samstag & Sonntag 10:00 Uhr

*Streckenart*:	hoher Anteil an flüssigen Trails, für jeden fahrbar

*Verpflegung*:   reichlich bewirtschaftete Hütten

Ggf. kann man schon am Freitagmorgen mit dem Biken anfangen, das kann ich aber noch nicht genau sagen.
Und die Jungs von Rotwild sind natürlich auch gerne gesehen!

Wir haben sogar über Silvester die Trails etwas aufgeräumt:




_Und wer mitfährt trägt sich mal hier ein:_
_1.  RedPulli_
_2.  RockyRider66_


----------



## grosser (29. April 2014)

So Leute,
nach dem schönen Event von Rotwild könnten wir uns doch endlich nochmal in der Pfalz treffen?

*Wann*: Freitag 13. Juni bis Sonntag 15. Juni

*Wo*: Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/

*Unterkunft*: sucht jeder selbst

*Treffpunkt*: Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus in Weyher, Josef Meyer Straße 5

*Tourenstart*: Freitag ~15:00 Uhr, Samstag & Sonntag 10:00 Uhr

*Streckenart*: hoher Anteil an flüssigen Trails, für jeden fahrbar

*Verpflegung*: reichlich bewirtschaftete Hütten

Ggf. kann man schon am Freitagmorgen mit dem Biken anfangen, das kann ich aber noch nicht genau sagen.
Und die Jungs von Rotwild sind natürlich auch gerne gesehen!

Wir haben sogar über Silvester die Trails etwas aufgeräumt:




_Und wer mitfährt trägt sich mal hier ein:_
_1. RedPulli_
_2. RockyRider66_
3. grosser ( das lass ich mir doch nicht entgehen!)


----------



## 2014macHartmann (29. April 2014)

Na super... Kann ich net, hab ich zwar Urlaub, aber ohne Bike ;( *heul*


Gruß Denis


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2014)

denis.sine schrieb:


> Na super... Kann ich net, hab ich zwar Urlaub, aber ohne Bike ;( *heul*
> 
> 
> Gruß Denis


schade.


----------



## noie95 (29. April 2014)

So Leute,
nach dem schönen Event von Rotwild könnten wir uns doch endlich nochmal in der Pfalz treffen?

*Wann*: Freitag 13. Juni bis Sonntag 15. Juni

*Wo*: Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/

*Unterkunft*: sucht jeder selbst

*Treffpunkt*: Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus in Weyher, Josef Meyer Straße 5

*Tourenstart*: Freitag ~15:00 Uhr, Samstag & Sonntag 10:00 Uhr

*Streckenart*: hoher Anteil an flüssigen Trails, für jeden fahrbar

*Verpflegung*: reichlich bewirtschaftete Hütten

Ggf. kann man schon am Freitagmorgen mit dem Biken anfangen, das kann ich aber noch nicht genau sagen.
Und die Jungs von Rotwild sind natürlich auch gerne gesehen!

Wir haben sogar über Silvester die Trails etwas aufgeräumt:




_Und wer mitfährt trägt sich mal hier ein:
1. RedPulli
2. RockyRider66_
3. grosser ( das lass ich mir doch nicht entgehen!)
4. noie95


----------



## Vincy (29. April 2014)

ROTWILD PERFORMANCE DAYS – ERSTE IMPRESSIONEN
http://rotwild.de/news/corporate-news/item/330-rotwild-performance-days-erste-impressionen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (29. April 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> So Leute,
> nach dem schönen Event von Rotwild könnten wir uns doch endlich nochmal in der Pfalz treffen?...



Hi Andreas,

irgendwie schade, aber da kommen wir erst kurz vorher vom Gardasee wieder, da kann ich nicht schon gleich wieder weg.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2014)

at021971 schrieb:


> Hi Andreas,
> 
> irgendwie schade, aber da kommen wir erst kurz vorher vom Gardasee wieder, da kann ich nicht schon gleich wieder weg.


Einfach auf dem Rückweg im Auto sitzen bleiben und durchrauschen?
Schade.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (29. April 2014)

Treffen in der Pfalz? Geil

Ich teile Euch noch mit ob es bei mir klappt. Habe schon für die Rotwild Performance Days meine Geschäftsreise verschoben.

Vielleicht klappt es ja nochmals 

Werde mich wenns klappt kurzfristig anmelden.

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2014)

schreib dich einfach kurz dazu und einen kleine Info dahinter
Ist ja nur damit ich etwa weis wieviele dabei sind.


----------



## mora (30. April 2014)

Kann leider nicht auf zwei Hochzeiten tanzen.
Wäre gerne mitgefahren, doch zu dem Termin bin ich auf den Moseltrails unterwegs.
Wünsche Euch much fun


----------



## JogiSG (1. Mai 2014)

So sitze jetzt vor meinen Bremsen und hab keine Ahnung wie ich die befestigen soll.


----------



## Stonesmarco (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo ,ich glaube so geht das auch nicht .du hättest eine Bremsscheibe mit 6 loch nehmen müssen !
Diese ist Centerlock ,ich glaube das heißt so !


----------



## Stonesmarco (1. Mai 2014)

Stonesmarco schrieb:


> Hallo ,ich glaube so geht das auch nicht .du hättest eine Bremsscheibe mit 6 loch nehmen müssen !
> Diese ist Centerlock ,ich glaube das heißt so !



Gibt aber auch Adapter ...


----------



## Orakel (1. Mai 2014)

sowas z.b.s.
www.trickstuff-shop.de/epages/TrickstuffGmbH44313886.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/TrickstuffGmbH44313886/Products/BSSS


----------



## JogiSG (1. Mai 2014)

Ich habe eine Nabe mit 6 loch Befestigung (siehe Foto)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (1. Mai 2014)

Orakel schrieb:


> sowas z.b.s.
> www.trickstuff-shop.de/epages/TrickstuffGmbH44313886.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/TrickstuffGmbH44313886/Products/BSSS



Das ist ein Adapter für eine Centerlock Nabe, wenn man 6-Loch Bremsscheiben fahren will. Der passt für die Problemstellung nicht.

Hier wird ein Adapter benötigt, der eine 6-Loch Nabe für eine Centerlock Bremsscheibe umrüstet. Und den gibt es meines Wissen nicht. Lösung: Scheibe umtauschen und eine mit 6-Loch Aufnahme kaufen.


----------



## JogiSG (1. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank habe ich soeben gemacht. Es wird der Tag kommen in dem ich meine Scheiben drauf habe


----------



## JogiSG (1. Mai 2014)

also brauche ich jetzt diese?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-XT-S..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item27ddf862ef


----------



## at021971 (1. Mai 2014)

Die hat die zu Deinem Vorderrad passende 6-Loch Bremsaufnahme.


----------



## JogiSG (1. Mai 2014)

Ok danke schön dann versuche ich noch mal mein Glück


----------



## Kiefer (1. Mai 2014)

JogiSG schrieb:


> So sitze jetzt vor meinen Bremsen und hab keine Ahnung wie ich die befestigen soll. Anhang anzeigen 289704



Du benötigst die hier:
http://www.bikediscount.de/Shimano-XT-Bremsscheibe-SM-RT86-Ice-Tec-6-Loch


----------



## at021971 (1. Mai 2014)

Hatte er drei Post vorher schon selber raugefunden.


----------



## Kiefer (1. Mai 2014)

War etwas spät....


----------



## Kiefer (1. Mai 2014)

at021971 schrieb:


> Hatte er drei Post vorher schon selber raugefunden.



Gabs eigentlich Neuigkeiten zu X2 650B auf den Event ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (1. Mai 2014)

Ja, es wird keines geben, wie ich zu meinem Leidwesen auf Nachfragen von verschiedene Quellen bei ADP bestätigt kam. Weder 2015 noch 2016. Hintergrund, so wie ich sie verstanden habe, liegt in den bei den Alurahmen nun verwendeten Hydroforming, was deren Gewicht fast auf das Niveau von Carbon drückt. Mit hinein spielen wohl auch die Kosten für die Formen um Carbonrahmen zu bauen.

Also Warten lohnt ich nicht mehr. Lieder, denn für mich wäre es nicht nur das Gewicht sondern vielmehr Steifheit und Haltbarkeit sowie die Faszination eines moderneren Werkstoffes. Vielleicht findet ja noch ein Umdenken statt, wenn sich hier nur genügend Interessenten finden und Druck machen.

Verstehen kann ich es nicht wirklich, wenn ich an den Hype denke, den das erste R.X2 FS ausgelöst hat. Fast alle wechselten vom R.X1 FS auf das R.X2 FS. Erst als das in der Geometrie angepasst R.X1 FS 2013 auf den Markt kam, wechselten viele wieder zurück. Ich bin fest überzeugt, dass ein R.X2 FS in 650b und mit der Geometrie eines R.X1 FS 650b diesen Trend wieder umkehren würde. Und aktuelle glaube ich, werden auch wenige ein R.X45 FS kaufen, die sie nicht auch ein AMG ihr Eigen nennen. Ich auf keinen Fall. Das käme mir irgend wie Aufschneiderei vor.

Alternative: Specialized Enduro in 650b und natürlich Carbon. Denn die haben zwischenzeitliche ihr kategorisches Nein zu 650b korrigiert. Vielleicht auch ein Denkmodell für ADP und das Thema R.X2 FS 650b...


----------



## bohaim (1. Mai 2014)

Ola,

Also dann möchte ich mich hiermit mal offiziell in die Pro: "X2, 650b/neue Geo" Liste eintragen.

Finde das 2014er X1, 27,5 sehr hübsch, sowohl optisch, als auch von der Geo her etc.
Aber von einem X2 dahin wieder "zurück" zu wechseln hat halt, Rahmenmaterialtechisch bedingt, für mich schon so ein wenig was von einem "Rückschritt" 
Ich bin seinerseits, eben wegen des Materials, von einem RED Three auf das X2 gewechselt und war/bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Daher hatte ich nun auch auf eine neue angepasste X2 Variante gehofft :/
Hmm...

Und was das Gewicht angeht, das X1 liegt doch beim Rahmen gute 400Gramm über dem X2, oder?
Und in Anbetracht der Tatsache das alternative Rahmen (zb. Simplon Kuro etc) ja auch nochmal deutlich unter dem X2 liegen, wird das X1 dann (gewichtstechnisch) nicht unbedingt attraktiver :/
Daher glaube ich auch nicht das man sowas mit Alu erreichen kann. Fürchte das ist dann wirklich nur den Kosten für die Herstellung der Form und des Aufwands bei Carbon geschuldet der sich dann wohl leider nicht rechnet :/
Schade.


----------



## at021971 (1. Mai 2014)

Also die 2013/2014er R.X1 FS mit hydroforming Rahmen soll laut Peter Boehm etliche 100 g gegenüber den Channel Tube R.X1 FS abgespeckt haben.


----------



## bohaim (2. Mai 2014)

Ola,

Hat da jemand mal genaue Zahlen/Daten bzw. selber mal nachgewogen?
In dem Biketest (http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-rotwild-r-x1-fs-27-5-pro.990862.2.htm) war das X1 bei 3270 g


----------



## at021971 (2. Mai 2014)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man 26" und 27,5" Rahmen nicht einfach so vom Gewicht her vergleichen kann. Das 27.5" R.X1 FS wäre dann aber rund 300 g schwere bzw. 50 g leichter als die 26" R.X2 FS und R.X1 FS von 2012. Wobei die Werte beim R.X2 FS trotz gleicher Größe, obwohl sich zwischen 2011 und 2012 eigentlich nicht viel getan hat, zwischen den Test sehr schwanken.


----------



## Kiefer (2. Mai 2014)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ja, es wird keines geben, wie ich zu meinem Leidwesen auf Nachfragen von verschiedene Quellen bei ADP bestätigt kam. Weder 2015 noch 2016. Hintergrund, so wie ich sie verstanden habe, liegt in den bei den Alurahmen nun verwendeten Hydroforming, was deren Gewicht fast auf das Niveau von Carbon drückt. Mit hinein spielen wohl auch die Kosten für die Formen um Carbonrahmen zu bauen.
> 
> Also Warten lohnt ich nicht mehr. Lieder, denn für mich wäre es nicht nur das Gewicht sondern vielmehr Steifheit und Haltbarkeit sowie die Faszination eines moderneren Werkstoffes. Vielleicht findet ja noch ein Umdenken statt, wenn sich hier nur genügend Interessenten finden und Druck machen.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Thomas

Danke für die Info.
Wirklich schade, mal gespannt was Rotwild noch so neues aus dem Hut zaubert.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich das bei der Werksbesichtigung richtig verstanden habe, dann hat (oder wird) sich bei den Alulegierungen einiges getan?
Daher könnte Carbon wieder etwas aus dem Focus rücken?

Ich persönlich stehe Carbonrahmen noch immer skeptisch gegenüber.
Zumindest für ein Enduro halte ich den Werstoff Alu für sinnvoller.


----------



## bohaim (2. Mai 2014)

Naja, wenn du nur noch Alu anbietest, musst du das ja marketingtechnisch auch irgendwie begründen.
Zu sagen, wir würden gern, können aber nicht, ist dann vielleicht doch ein wenig zu offen.
Und sicherlich mögen die neuen Alurahmen besser als die alten, aber rein technisch kommt das halt nicht an Carbon ran.

Und wenn man sich die Entwicklung so anschaut,
ZB das neue Nomad, 2,8kg. Kuro 2,5kg, Cubes gibts ja auch federleichte...etc...
Da finde ich (für mich persönlich) mehr als 3kg für einen Rahmen einfach nicht mehr ganz Zeitgemäß.
Wohlgemerkt für ein AM/Trail/Tourenbike, wo man genauso viel HM hoch wie auch runter fährt.

Und ja, wem Gewicht egal ist, da ist das kein Argument, ich weiß, man kommt auch (irgendwie  mit nem 5kg schweren Rahmen den Berg hoch...
Aber man muss es sich ja nicht schwerer machen als nötig. 
Wenn es die Auswahl/Angebot gibt.


----------



## at021971 (2. Mai 2014)

Die Legierungen haben sich ja schon 2011 von AL7046 auf AL7005 und 2013 dann auf AL6061 geändert. In wie Peter Boehm erklärte hat das auch mit dem Fertigungsort zu tun. Die 7000er Alus werden bevorzug in China verwendet, während die AL6000er Legierungen eher aus Taiwan stammen.


----------



## bohaim (2. Mai 2014)

Finde die Aufstellung dazu ganz übersichtlich:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aluminiumlegierung

Muss aber ehrlich sagen ob nun 7000er oder 6000er...puuh...

Also Rotwild hat ja "früher" die Rohre (mehrfach/Innen/Außen) aufwendig konifiziert.
Das soll ja jetzt auch nicht schlecht sein oder?
Die neuen Rahmenformen sehen aber sicherlich auch besser aus (Mehr wie Carbon halt 

Ich glaube Hydroforming hab ich auch das erste mal in nem BMW Prospekt gelesen, ging da um den M3 Motor (E46), die Abgaskrümmer und so.

Und naja, ob jetzt Taiwan oder China ist mir eigentlich egal. Deutschland wäre für mich ein Kaufargument.
Aber ich weiß, Alu ist sehr energieintensiv, daher schwierig...


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Mai 2014)

Hab mich vielleicht undeutlich ausgedrückt.
An den Legierungen hat sich insofern was getan, dass die Zugfestigkeit nochmals erhöht wird oder wurde.
Daher wird der Gewichtsvorteil zu Carbon fast Null.
Und durch den Einsatz von immer mehr Hydroforming kann man auf Gussets verzichten.

So hatte ich das zumindest verstanden?

Aber mal ehrlich:
Was nützen mir an einem echten Enduro bei artgerechter Haltung 200g weniger?
Frag mal den User "geisbock" wieviele Santa Cruz Carbon er geknackt hat.
Oder schau die zerbeulten Unterrohre von bei Liteville an.
Da werden dann alte Fahrradreifen als Protektoren drangebunden oder das Bike getragen.
Wo bleibt da der Sinn?

Trotzdem habe nichts dagegen, wenn man an sinnvoller Stelle Gewicht sparen kann, aber nicht auf "Teufel- komm- raus".
Ich hole mir schon auf meinen hometrails Beulen ins Unterohr/ Tretlagergehäuse, kann aber trotzdem noch gut schlafen, und lasse es beim nächsten Mal wieder laufen...


----------



## bohaim (2. Mai 2014)

Ne klaro muss das schon sinnvoll sein und die Haltbarkeit/Steifigkeit sollte nicht leiden.
Das versteht sich ja von selbst.

Aber ich bin ja jetzt auch kein Hardcore Enduro Fahrer. Also alles was ich so anstelle sollten die Bikes locker überleben 
Könnte, vom reinen Zweck her vielleicht auch was mit nem C oder Q Modell anfangen...
Nur leider find ich die beide nicht so schön. 29" mag ich nicht und das Q find ich jetzt auch optisch nicht so prall. :/


----------



## at021971 (2. Mai 2014)

bohaim schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du nur noch Alu anbietest, musst du das ja marketingtechnisch auch irgendwie begründen.
> Zu sagen, wir würden gern, können aber nicht, ist dann vielleicht doch ein wenig zu offen.
> Und sicherlich mögen die neuen Alurahmen besser als die alten, aber rein technisch kommt das halt nicht an Carbon ran.
> 
> ...



Wobei aber ein Rahmengewicht nach unten zu treiben nicht das Problem ist. Wenn ich Parameter wie langfristige Haltbarkeit, das maximale Fahrergewicht, die Stabilität und den Flex weniger hoch ansetzte. Speziell Bikes oberhalb der Racekategorie sind hierfür anfällig, das es hier kein natürliches Ende gibt. Einen All Mountain Rahmen kann ich theoretisch auch in den Gewichtsbereich eines Race Bikes treiben, was ja mache Hersteller ja sogar mehr oder weiniger machen.

Zudem sind Aussagen über Rahmengewicht in den Magazinen mit Vorsicht zu genießen, so zumindest die Einwendung von Peter Boehm. Manch ein Wettbewerber arbeitet hier mit speziellen Testrahmen. Das kennen wir ja schon aus der Automobilindustrie, seitdem Opel mal einen Plan in einem Testwagen vergessen hatte, wo aufgeführt war, was alles zur Serie selbst in der Konstruktion zur Verstärkung beim Seitenaufprall abgeändert wurde. Peter Boehm hat auch ziemlich offen über das

Aber auch ich finde es extrem befremdlich, dass ADP das Thema Carbon so vernachlässigt. Auch weil man da das Feld kampflos den Mitbewerbern überlässt und wahrschlich einige Kunden in deren Richtung verliert. Früher gab es mal in jeder Modellreihe bis zum All Mountain einen Carbonrahmen. Jetzt nur noch bei den Racebikes und einen in die Jahre gekommes R.X2 FS.


----------



## bohaim (2. Mai 2014)

Frage:

Wie sieht denn das Netto Rahmengewicht aus wenn man die beide mal an die Wage hängt?

X2 

X1 27,5  (2014)


----------



## bohaim (2. Mai 2014)

Das Problem mit der Haltbarkeit ist halt einfach, so meine Ansicht, man verlässt sich ja darauf das die Leute was ordentliches bauen.
(Zumindest bei den meisten Herstellern  Bin da teils sicher nen Tick zu gutgläubig, das mag sein.
Und man ist da dann von Erfahrungswerten, Tests bzw. Mundpropaganda abhängig.
Die Haltbarkeit lässt sich eben nicht so direkt überprüfen/nachmessen wie das Gewicht, wenn man im Laden vor dem Bike steht.
Das macht es dann einfach schwierig. :/


----------



## at021971 (2. Mai 2014)

Ich kenne nur die Werte was dem Moutainbike Magazin. Da wurde das R.X2 FS 2011 mit 2.831 g und 2012 mit 2.960 g gewogen. Das R.X1 FS 650b kam 2013 auf 3.270 g und das 2012er R.X1 FS wog 3.330 g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (2. Mai 2014)

bohaim schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der Haltbarkeit ist halt einfach, so meine Ansicht, man verlässt sich ja darauf das die Leute was ordentliches bauen.
> (Zumindest bei den meisten Herstellern  Bin da teils sicher nen Tick zu gutgläubig, das mag sein.
> Und man ist da dann von Erfahrungswerten, Tests bzw. Mundpropaganda abhängig.
> Die Haltbarkeit lässt sich eben nicht so direkt überprüfen/nachmessen wie das Gewicht, wenn man im Laden vor dem Bike steht.
> Das macht es dann einfach schwierig. :/



ADP musste doch Anfang diese Jahrhunderts selber diese Erfahrungskurve durchmachen, als sie das Channel Tubing einführten und viele RCC.07 aber vor allem RCC.08 und RCC.09 vorzeitig das zeitliche segneten. Was Peter Boehm auch noch mal indirekt bestätigt hat, als er auf die Frage was eine bisher beste Konstruktion war, mit RCC.08 antworte. Um dann nachzulegen mit der Aussage, dass viele leider nicht sehr lange gehalten haben. Und zu der Zeit war ADP ganz vorne dabei was das Thema Leichtbau angeht.

Aber wie RockyRider66 schon sagte, ist auch mir ein Rahmen lieber, der selbst bei meinem Gewicht, Größe und Kraft viele Jahre und Kilometer hält und auch mal was ab kann. Da kommt es auf 200 - 300 g am Rahmen nicht an.


----------



## Groudon (2. Mai 2014)

Es kann auch einfach ein Marketing-Schachzug sein. Wenn ich als Hersteller jetzt erzähle, dass ich in den nächsten 12-24 Monaten eine Carbonrahmen bringe, wer kauft dann mein erst neues Alu-Modell?

Das sollte man alles mit bedenken. Zudem ist der Absatz von den Rotwildbikes wohl nicht soooo groß, weshalb z.B. die Kosten der Entwicklung und Rahmenformen prozentual höher auf die Räder umgelegt wird als bei manchem Big-Player.

Und nicht jeder X1 27.5 Besitzer würde sich wohl gleich das X2 27.5 holen, alleine wegen den Kosten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Mai 2014)

@bohaim:
Komm doch einfach mal mit?
Da kann man sich bei einem Wein mal gegenseitig die Rohre fühlen...



noie95 schrieb:


> So Leute,
> nach dem schönen Event von Rotwild könnten wir uns doch endlich nochmal in der Pfalz treffen?
> 
> *Wann*: Freitag 13. Juni bis Sonntag 15. Juni
> ...


----------



## bohaim (2. Mai 2014)

Jo, geb ich dir Recht.
Aber wie gesagt, setze ich das halt auch vorraus. (ist halt nur schwerer zu überprüfen)
Und wenn ich jetzt davon ausgehe das das X2 diese Kriterien erfüllt, dann spart es ja auch ein paar Gramm gegenüber Alu ein 

Und was "haltbarkeit" angeht, ich mein he, in der Klasse, die Rahmen, ob Alu oder Carbon so zu lackieren, ist auch ne Leistung 
Wobei das ja mittlerweile vielleicht auch besser geworden ist )


----------



## bohaim (2. Mai 2014)

Groudon schrieb:


> Es kann auch einfach ein Marketing-Schachzug sein. Wenn ich als Hersteller jetzt erzähle, dass ich in den nächsten 12-24 Monaten eine Carbonrahmen bringe, wer kauft dann mein erst neues Alu-Modell?
> 
> Das sollte man alles mit bedenken. Zudem ist der Absatz von den Rotwildbikes wohl nicht soooo groß, weshalb z.B. die Kosten der Entwicklung und Rahmenformen prozentual höher auf die Räder umgelegt wird als bei manchem Big-Player.
> 
> Und nicht jeder X1 27.5 Besitzer würde sich wohl gleich das X2 27.5 holen, alleine wegen den Kosten.




Jup, der Punkt mit den Absatzzahlen und den Kosten für die Rahmenformen bei Carbon, ist wie schon gesagt der springende Punkt, denke ich.


@Rocky: Jup, an sich gern, aber muss ich mal schauen wie das terminlich und Orgatechnisch so passt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Mai 2014)

at021971 schrieb:


> ....speziellen Testrahmen. Das kennen wir ja schon aus der Automobilindustrie, seitdem Opel mal einen Plan in einem Testwagen vergessen hatte, wo aufgeführt war, was alles zur Serie selbst in der Konstruktion zur Verstärkung beim Seitenaufprall abgeändert wurde. .


 
Das hat in der Automobilindustrie einen anderen Hintergrund. Dort ist es doch einiges komplexer als im Fahrradrahmenbau.


----------



## at021971 (2. Mai 2014)

ADP hat aber auch klar zu dem Punkt Tests Stellung bezogen und ausgeführt, warum sie kaum noch in den Tests der Bikebravos anzutreffen sind. Sie stellen oft schlichtweg keine Bikes mehr. Ein Kritikpunkt war hier auch der kommerzielle Hintergrund wie z.B. die Verbindung Testergebnis und Werbung. Sowie das zur Verfügung stellen von speziell vorbereiteten und gefertigten Testbikes durch die großen Player. Was sich eine kleiner Player so nicht leisten kann und will. ADP setzt hier vermehrt auf das Internet.


----------



## grosser (2. Mai 2014)

at021971 schrieb:


> ADP hat aber auch klar zu dem Punkt Tests Stellung bezogen und ausgeführt, warum sie kaum noch in den Tests der Bikebravos anzutreffen sind. Sie stellen oft schlichtweg keine Bikes mehr. Ein Kritikpunkt war hier auch der kommerzielle Hintergrund wie z.B. die Verbindung Testergebnis und Werbung. Sowie das zur Verfügung stellen von speziell vorbereiteten und gefertigten Testbikes durch die großen Player. Was sich eine kleiner Player so nicht leisten kann und will. ADP setzt hier vermehrt auf das Internet.



Was noch hinzu kommt, dass Bigplayer bestimmen, wer an den Test teilnehmen darf bzw. ausgeschlossen werden soll!!


----------



## 2014macHartmann (2. Mai 2014)

Man man man, das ist aber ganz schön zäh was ihr da zubereitet! Um das ganze etwas aufzulockern hier ein Leckerbissen zu den RWPD14 =D

http://vennbike.blogspot.de/search/label/Reisen

Unser vergangenes Wochenende. Ich hoffe es ist ok dass ich mir ein paar Bilder und Videos ausgeliehen habe? 
Kommentare erwünscht!


Gruß Denis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (2. Mai 2014)

bohaim schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> Wie sieht denn das Netto Rahmengewicht aus wenn man die beide mal an die Wage hängt?
> 
> ...



X2 (Erstes Modelljahr)= 2909gr. inkl.Steuersatz+Sattelschnellspanner in Gr.M
mein 2014er X1 26" wiegt keine 300gr. mehr mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung wie das X2.
Ob Alu oder Carbon, die Geometrie macht den unterschied, merk ich jetzt am X1 das geht überall nen ticken besser.
Und ja, ich steh auf Carbon und hätte auch gerne ein Carbon AM/Enduro mit "neurer Geometrie" aber in 26"  das wird wohl ein Traum bleiben.
Zu den Alulegierungen, Alu ist im vergleich mit Stahl ein "junger Werkstoff". In den letzten Jahren hat die Automobilindustrie Alu für sich entdeckt, daher denke ich wird sich in sachen "Leistungsfähigkeit" bei Alu noch sehr viel tun.


----------



## at021971 (2. Mai 2014)

Carbon, Alu...Peter Böhm träumt von Bikes aus hochfestem Stahl aus der Automobilindustrie. Fette Rohre mit dünnen Wänden. Vorteil Stahl, kann man überall schweißen. Alu scheinbar nicht und ist auch nicht mehr spannend, auch wenn mit dem Hydroforming ein großer Schrittgemacht wurde.


----------



## Orakel (2. Mai 2014)

http://singletrackworld.com/2014/05/garda-bike-festival-what-weve-spotted-so-far/
das Hybrid Powerbike ist dann was fürs Alter


----------



## at021971 (2. Mai 2014)

Das Hybird Powerbike als Hardtail und Fully haben sie zur Zeit unseres Besuches gerade in der Montage gehabt. Wir durften es sehen, aber sollten es nicht fotografieren und vor dem 1. Mai irgendwo was dazu erzählen. Die sechs Bikes wurden noch über das Wochenende zu Brose nach Berlin geschickt um mit den Motoren bestückt zu werden. Von dort dann an den Gardasee zum Bikefestival zwecks Premiere und Pressekonferenz.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Mai 2014)

at021971 schrieb:


> ...Peter Böhm träumt von Bikes aus hochfestem Stahl aus der Automobilindustrie....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grosser (3. Mai 2014)

Das e-bike war schon auf den PerformanceDays ausgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (3. Mai 2014)

Das ist aber der alte Prototyp, welcher schon auf der IAA vorgestellt wurde. Vergleicht man das Bild mit dem vom Gardasee, sieht man schon kleine Modifikationen am Motor und Rahmen (auch wenn das eine ein Hardtail ist und das andere ein Fully).


----------



## Mainbiker363 (3. Mai 2014)

grosser schrieb:


> Was noch hinzu kommt, dass Bigplayer bestimmen, wer an den Test teilnehmen darf bzw. ausgeschlossen werden soll!!


Richtig, und das ist für mich einer der Gründe, die Tests in den Bike Bravos grundsätzlich in Frage zu stellen.

Wer bestimmt denn was getestet wird? Der Hersteller der die meisten Anzeigen schaltet? Oder wer mehr Geld bezahlt?

Ich halte das alles für sehr fraglich.


----------



## Orakel (3. Mai 2014)

at021971 schrieb:


> Carbon, Alu...Peter Böhm träumt von Bikes aus hochfestem Stahl aus der Automobilindustrie. Fette Rohre mit dünnen Wänden. Vorteil Stahl, kann man überall schweißen.


ob man dann den Rahmen überall schweissen lassen kann mit so dünnen Wandstärken


----------



## Bolzer1711 (3. Mai 2014)

Grundsätzlich sind für mich die Printmedien, aber auch die Tests in den Internetforen nur Anhaltspunkte und Informationen was es Neues gibt. Testen muss jeder selbst, aus diesem Grund war das Rotwild Festival perfekt. Man konnte die Bikes, die man für sich so ins Auge gefaßt hat, einfach mal fahren....   und es gibt deutliche Unterschiede.

Habe auch schon Rocky Mountain, Trek und Specialized gefahren, im highend Bereich machen alle ihre Arbeit gut, hat ja auch etwas mit der Dämpferabstimmung etc. zu tun. Hier sind es nur Nuancen, die die Bikes unterscheiden, ehrlich....   ich bin kein Profi um diese auf dem Trail zu erfahren. Unsereins merkt nur die deutlichen Unterschiede......

Mit meinem R.X1 26 bin ich sehr zufrieden, ich mag es "plüschig" und ich mag Reserven...	beides bietet mir das Bike. Dazu gefällt es mir optisch sehr gut (Emotionen), daher gibt es für mich keinen Grund zu wechseln....   vielleicht dann mal auf ein R.X1 27.5 (2015/16).  

@Mainbiker363
schon den Test in der Bike über das R.Q1 gelesen


----------



## ScottRog69 (3. Mai 2014)

Moinsen, Ich befürchte, das Rotwild den Zug derzeit verpasst. Wenn ich die Carbonangebote der Mitbewerber sehe, Ausstattungen die meist besser sind und dabei noch geringere Preise offerieren. Komme ich eben arg ins Wanken. Auch 27,5 im Race Segment fehlt, es gibt kein schnelles leichtes C2 z.B.. Mir wäre ein R2FS 29, odervR2 HT zu teuer und zu schwer. Jetzt, könnt ihr mich steinigen.... denke wenn mein Scott in Rente geht gibt es ein Canyon LUX CF oder Grand Canyon SLX. (Scott's waren noch leichter: Spark od. Scale.... aber wie RW unbezahlbar). Ich bin Carbon Fan erster Stunde und hatte auch noch  NIE Malheur mit dem Werkstoff. Das Q1 sollte wohl so seine Art "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" sein? Aber mich reizt weder das Design, noch die Austattung oder der Preis.  Was tun... sprach Zeus. ;(

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadings Telefonzelle!


----------



## grosser (3. Mai 2014)

Bei dem Test in der Bike frage ich mich, was die da zusammen getestet haben??? Trailbikes um die 130mm und Enduros mit 160mm!?!


----------



## JogiSG (3. Mai 2014)

Hm aber für ein Lux CF gehen die Preise auch ab 3000 aufwärts


----------



## ScottRog69 (3. Mai 2014)

JogiSG schrieb:


> Hm aber für ein Lux CF gehen die Preise auch ab 3000 aufwärts



Und, was kostet ein R.R2 FS 29 in der günstigsten Comp Austattung...??
Ab 4199,00 UVP geht es los! Also nicht unter 3850,00 zu haben. Und das mit SLX/ XT Mischung, 1900 DT-Swiss und Magura MT 4.

Da stimmt meiner Meinung nach das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis überhaupt nicht / nicht mehr!=  Nicht falsch verstehen wir fahren ein C1 und ein E1 und eigentlich bin ich Rotwild Fan. Aber ich bin da momentan irgendwie nicht Affin mit.


----------



## Düst__ (3. Mai 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Und, was kostet ein R.R2 FS 29 in der günstigsten Comp Austattung...??
> Ab 4199,00 UVP geht es los! Also nicht unter 3850,00 zu haben. Und das mit SLX/ XT Mischung, 1900 DT-Swiss und Magura MT 4.
> 
> Da stimmt meiner Meinung nach das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis überhaupt nicht / nicht mehr!=  Nicht falsch verstehen wir fahren ein C1 und ein E1 und eigentlich bin ich Rotwild Fan. Aber ich bin da momentan irgendwie nicht Affin mit.




hmmmm... ja, UVP!! zu finden für 3299 ö.ä....


----------



## ScottRog69 (3. Mai 2014)

Düst__ schrieb:


> hmmmm... ja, UVP!! zu finden für 3299 ö.ä....



Ja.. Austeller bei Matze K.!?! )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Düst__ (3. Mai 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Ja.. Austeller bei Matze K.!?! )




Neee, also ja das auch.. Aber hab mich verlesen. Dachte du meinst das hardtail.


----------



## at021971 (4. Mai 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Und, was kostet ein R.R2 FS 29 in der günstigsten Comp Austattung...??
> Ab 4199,00 UVP geht es los! Also nicht unter 3850,00 zu haben. Und das mit SLX/ XT Mischung, 1900 DT-Swiss und Magura MT 4.
> Da stimmt meiner Meinung nach das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis überhaupt nicht / nicht mehr!=  Nicht falsch verstehen wir fahren ein C1 und ein E1 und eigentlich bin ich Rotwild Fan. Aber ich bin da momentan irgendwie nicht Affin mit.



Sorry, aber Du kannst Direktvertrieb preislich nicht mit einem Vertrieb über Händler vergleichen. Dieser Weg ist einfach teurer, da ein großer Teil der Marge bei den Händlern bleibt, die Canyon sich selbst einsteckt und auch in höherwertige Komponenten stecken kann. Zudem reden wir hier über Produkte die im Vergleich zu Canyon in homöopathischen Dosen verkauft werden. Massenprodukt gegen mehr oder weniger Kleinserien. Auch das kostet einfach mehr. Canyon hat da ganz andere Möglichkeiten. Will ich das, führt kein Weg an Canyon, Radon, YT etc. vorbei. Will ich das nicht, muss ich mich das was kosten lassen. Viel bedenklicher sind da Scott, Specialized oder Trek, die in ganz anderen Dimensionen Bikes verkaufen und trotzdem das Gleiche oder noch mehr abrufen wie ADP. Zudem gibt es www.schaltwerk-bikes.de, www.s-tec.sports.de oder www.fun-corner.de da bekommst Du Rotwild Bikes nahezu zum Canyon Tarif. Und wie Peter Boehm beim Besuch süffisant bemerkte, sind die Leute die heute für Canyon Rennen fahren mit den Rotwild R.R2 Bikes mehrmalige Welt, Europa und Deutsche Meister geworden. Nach dem Wechsel kam da nicht mehr viel.


----------



## ScottRog69 (4. Mai 2014)

Teilweise, hast du schon recht. Ich spreche jetzt aber nicht nur von Versenderbikes sondern auch vom "normal preisigeren Leveln" aus dem Einzelhandel wie z.b. Cube, Ghost od. Stevens. Was Cannondale, Scott od. BMC da abziehen ist meiner Meinung nach zu hochpreisiger Wucher der in keiner Relation steht!? Bis zu 15000DM für ein Bike? Dafür hasbe auch früher gebrauchte Kompaktwagen oder Moppeds gekauft. Komme vom Land und egal mit welchem unserer Bikes ich den Junior in den Kiga, Hort oder die Grundschule bringe.... unsere Bikes sind die teuersten. Die wenigsten in unserem Kaff fahren Räder jenseits der 2000Eu. Grenze (haben mut unseren beiden Rädern 3 Rotwilds im Ort). Ich finde dass schon derb. So und von Einzelhändler Sicht.... Habe schon mehrfach Werbung für div. RW Händler gemacht... wenn meine bekannten die Preise bekommen und mir dann sagen; sorry immer noch zu teuer. Komme ich und der Händler sich schon bescheuert vor. Ich bin kein Megafeilscher... Und ich werde bestimmt nicht x-mal rumjammern um zu drücken, wo es nur geht... Damit ich mein R2 mit weniger Austattung zum dumpingpreis bekomme und dann anfange die Teile die mir nicht gefallen, wieder teurer auszutauschen. Der Fahrer ist entscheidend, nicht allein das Material. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle!


----------



## at021971 (4. Mai 2014)

Lies Dir mal den Hausbesuch bei Cube durch, dann und wirst den Unterschied feststellen (Bild 13). ADP baut im Jahr weniger als 4.000 Rotwild Bikes, rund das doppelte mit all den Bikes die sie für andere entwickeln. Alle Kosten muss diese Menge wieder einspielen. Cube macht 2.000 Bikes am Tag. Auch bedeutet das ganz andere Konditionen was den Einkauf von Rahmen und Komponenten angeht. Und für Stevens und Ghost etc. werden ähnliche Verhältnisse gelten.

Die Entscheidung ist hier Masse für eine sehr attraktiven Preis oder Kleinserien gegen entsprechende Bezahlung. Ich habe selber ein Alu Cube AMS 100 Pro, was sich auch ganz gut macht. Der Rahmen ist aber technisch (Lager, Rohrsatz etc.) nicht mit denen der beiden Rotwilds vergleichbar. Das alleine rechtfertig sicherlich nicht den Mehrpreis. Das Problem haben aber alle Produkte die nur in geringen Mengen hergestellt werden. Da spreizen sich dann die Preise letztendlich enorm. Der nackte Cube Rahmen hat mich aber nur rund 400 EUR gekostet. Bekommst Du teilweise sogar für 250 EUR ohne alles. Bei 4.000/8.000 Bikes im Jahr kannst Du Dir selber ausrechnen, dass Du davon keinen 21 Mitarbeiter ernähren kann.


----------



## ScottRog69 (4. Mai 2014)

Naja, will jetzt niemandem zu Nahe treten... Aber auch RW, kocht nur mit Wasser. Z.b. die Zugverlegung von unten ohne Abschlusskappe beim e1,  der zu kurze Zug zum Schaltwerk und das nach bereits 700km die Dämpferbuchsen geklappert haben weil ausgeschlagen. Bei beiden Rädern wurden schon nach wenigen km die Beläge gegen die teureren verchromten getauscht (gequietscht und kaum noch top Verzögerung) der massiv abplatzende Lack an meiner Freau ihrem C1. (Auf den mehrfach versprochenen Lackstift, warte ich noch heute). Solcvh Probleme hatten weiur Jahre zuvor hier im t Scott, Wheeler, Trek und Ghost. An meinem Genius spinnt der spez. Equalizer Dämpfer. Aber nach 5 Jahren und 6000km darf dass auch mal sein. Sonst, keinerlei Probleme. Ein RW oder Canyon selber aufzubauen, sprengt den Rahmen. Egal... Die Frames sind einfach zu teuer. Und manchmal verstehe ich auch nicht. Warum man soviel Kohle in Rennsport, und überteuertes Merchandising stecken muss!? Ich würde die Kohle lieber in die Qualität , den Service und die Vielfalt meiner "Hauptsparte / Produkte" stecken. Aber das, ist ein anderes Thema. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle!


----------



## th_philipp (4. Mai 2014)

Es ist halt Fakt, dass bspw. ein Canyon Nerve AL 29 9.9 2500 € kostet und ein nahezu gleichwertiges Rotwild C1 FS 29 Pro laut Liste 3700 €. Da muss man wissen, welche Schlüsse man da für sich rausziehen kann. Versand vs. Fachhändler kennt ja jeder.

Beim C1 kann ich noch nichtmal eine Reverb Stealth verwenden, weil die Bohrung fehlt und der Sattelrohrdurchmesser nur 27,2mm beträgt. Das Design des C1 ist auch nicht so der Brüller (pers. Empfinden)

Beides sind Luxusprodukte, aber mal ganz ehrlich: Wie weit soll die Preis bzw. Ausstattungspolitik denn noch gehen?

Trotz der Nähe zu Dieburg und genügend Händlern sieht man bei den Hotspots Frankenstein oder Melibokus fast nie Rotwild-Bikes... Und ich bin relativ oft dort. Dagegen ist ca. jedes zweite bis dritte MTB ein Canyon.

Rotwild kann ja Premiummarke sein, aber irgendwann ist der Bogen auch mal überspannt. Bei 3000 € will man sich nicht von XT Kurbel und Schaltwerk blenden lassen und dann mit Deore schalten und bremsen.

Canyon kannste das ganze Jahr kaufen inkl. unangenehmer Wartezeit, Rotwild zu vernünftigen Preisen nur am Saison-Ende.

@Rotwild
Also stattet die Bikes bitte etwas besser aus und übetreibt bitte de Kram net so extrem bei den Preisen. Wenn ihr das macht und ich im 2015er Modell eine Reverb Stealth verwenden kann und der Lack hält, bitte PN und ich bin ein potentieller Käufer.


----------



## Groudon (4. Mai 2014)

Aber mal was anderes - entscheiden wir uns nicht auch ein wenig der Exklusivität wegen für Rotwild?

Ich finde es einfach toll, wenn nicht jeder Zweite das gleiche Rad wie ich besitze. Schaut man sich alleine die regionalen Marathon-Rennen an, so sind dort zahlreiche Cannondale Flash oder Scott Scale vertreten, dass man einfach nur einer von vielen ist. Wenn man jedoch z.B. mit einem R2 29 an der Linie steht, so versprüht man einfach einen Hauch von Exklusivität und Eigenständigkeit.

Und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, so sind die Rahmenpreise von Rotwild im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz normal.

Alleine bei den 29ern. Ein R2 29 Rahmen kostet UPV 2199€. Den gleichen Preis ruft Rocky Mountain für ihren Vertex 999 Rahmen auf, Specialized verlangt 3399€ für Rahmen + Gabel + Stütze. Sind unterm Strich für den Rahmen auch ~2000€. Und bei Cannondale und Scott brauchen wir da auch nicht schauen.


Und man bekommt bei Rotwild immerhin bei allen Modellvarianten immer den gleichen Rahmen. Wenn ich mir da die Konkurrenz ansehe, so sind die einzelnen Modelle bei den Rahmen oft verschieden. Die Carbon-HT's haben oft unterschiedliche Faservarianten (Topmodelle die leichteren und besseren, mittlere Modelle die schwereren) oder bei den Fullys, wo nur das Top-Modell den kompletten Carbonrahmen besitzt, bei den günstigeren Varianten Ketten- und/oder Sitzstreben und Umlenkhebel aus Alu sind.


Die Frage ist immer, was man will. Technisch überragend sind Rotwild-Räder jetzt nicht im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz. Sie sind sehr gut, aber nicht Welten besser.


ABER man bekommt eben ein Stück Exklusivität und etwas, was nicht jeder hat.


----------



## ScottRog69 (4. Mai 2014)

@ Phillip und Groudon:

Stimme euch beiden da voll und ganz zu. Schön wenn man auch mal über den Rand der Brille hinwegschaut. Ich bewege mich im Raum Da. / Odenwald. Und sehe obwohl 2 Rotwild Händler in unserer Umgebung sitzen. Wenige am Frankenstein, Melibokus, Otzberg etc. In unsrer Region dominieren Cube, Bulls und Ghost. 
Ein wenig noch Canyon, Stevens und Specialized.


Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle!


----------



## Orakel (4. Mai 2014)

bei all dem Preisgeschachere, sollte man (von meiner seite) den erstklassigen Service von Rotwild nicht ausser acht lassen.
Egal was ich bisher wissen wollte, oder probleme hatte (beinahe gar keine) wurde mir am anderen ende der Leitung ohne umschweife Auskunft gegeben und geholfen (hei Markus ) das ist für mich auch was zählt.
Wenn ich sehe was, da hier Canyon erwähnt wird als vergleich, da bei Canyon so am laufen ist jetzt nach 4J. haben sie das problem mit brechenden Sitzstreben/Druckstreben gelöst(?), lange Lieferzeiten (Leserbrief in der MB 06/14).....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (4. Mai 2014)

Orakel schrieb:


> bei all dem Preisgeschachere, sollte man (von meiner seite) den erstklassigen Service von Rotwild nicht ausser acht lassen.
> Egal was ich bisher wissen wollte, oder probleme hatte (beinahe gar keine) wurde mir am anderen ende der Leitung ohne umschweife Auskunft gegeben und geholfen (hei Markus ) das ist für mich auch was zählt.



Wie ich bereits schrieb: Bettel ich seit 2 Jahren via Mail und Tel. um 2 Lackstifte für unsere Räder. Auf einer Messe habe ich am RW Stand meine Visitenkarte dem Promoter in die Hand gedrückt. Er versprach, sich darum zu kümmern. Nix. Neue RCD Baggy Short gekauft? Bei der war der Reißverschluss der rechten Tasche am ersten Tasg kaputt (war nicht gewscherit vernäht). Nee, wird weder ersetzt noch Garantie. Ist ja ein Verschleißteil. Aber gut, war jahrelang BMW Fahrer, heute fahre ich glücklich Audi. Bin bei allem nicht festgefahren. Nobody is perfect. Villeicht, teste ich Canyon, vielleicht bleibe ich beim R2, vielleicht wird es auch Aldi, Lidl oder Bauhaus? ) Who knows.... 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle!


----------



## luxaltera (5. Mai 2014)

Hi, ich will demnächst (august) meinen X1 Rahmen entlacken lassen. dazu müssen die lager ausgepresst werden und warscheinlich brauche ich dann neue zum wieder einpressen. ich habe ein 2013er x1. Weiss jemand was ich an werkzeug hierzu benötige und wie ich an neue ersatzlager komme? habe das schonmal an einem alten rahmen gemacht aber vielleicht ist das bei rw spezieller...


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Mai 2014)

Lager habe ich beim Händler bestellt weil es Edelstahlvollkugellager sind die man so ohne Weiteres im Handel nicht bekommt.
(Canyon & Co. hat sowas überigens nicht!)
Auspresswerkzeug habe ich mir selbst gebaut, schau in meine Galerie.



Das Spezialwerkzeug braucht man zumindest beim 2010er X1 und beim 2011 E1 nicht zwingend.


----------



## luxaltera (5. Mai 2014)

Danke! Werd anal sehen ob ich ein auspresswerkzeug finden kann das passt. Eine drehbank hab ich leider nicht zur Hand...


----------



## bohaim (5. Mai 2014)

Normalerweiße verkneif ich mir Kommentare bei Verhasplern (...mach ja selber genug 
... Aber da musste ich schon arg schmunzeln 
Sehr nette Formulierung


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Mai 2014)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Danke! Werd *anal *sehen ob ich ein auspresswerkzeug finden kann das passt. Eine drehbank hab ich leider nicht zur Hand...



Der ist echt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (5. Mai 2014)

mein autocorrect ist halt gut erzogen... schön das du's rot gemacht hast. währ sonst auch arg OT


----------



## bohaim (5. Mai 2014)

Ola,

Nochmal ne technische Frage... 
Ich weiß wurde hier schonmal behandelt, aber geht auch um Erfahrungswerte speziell zum X2.

Wenn man statt einer 150mm Gabel (Zb Talas) eine 160mm Gabel verbaut (Float/Talas), dann ändert sich ja auch der Lenkwinkel (Flacher?)

Aber das ja nur weil die Gabel insgesamt länger wäre oder?
Wenn die Gabel an sich gleich lang wäre, würde sich ja (SAG mal als grob identisch angesehen) nichts ändern oder?

Fährt das wer? Bzw. beide Varianten im Vergleich? Unterschiede?

Sonstige Tipps und Anregungen dazu?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Mai 2014)

Einbauen und fahren.
Da ändert sich nix was du deutlich spüren würdest.
Keinen Kopp machen, dafür keine Talas vor 2014 nehmen.


----------



## bohaim (5. Mai 2014)

Ich hab schon ne Talas von vor 2014 )


----------



## justbus1n3ss (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hätte die möglichkeit ein X1 fs comp von 2013 nagelneu vom Händler für knapp 1800 EUR zu bekommen.
Leider nur noch in L. Ich bin jetzt allerdings am zweifeln ob L die richtige Wahl ist bei einer Grösse von 1,80m und einer SL
von 85. Wäre das noch im Toleranz Bereich ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Mai 2014)

dann bau sie doch einfach ein und teste?


----------



## bohaim (5. Mai 2014)

Die ist doch drin...das ist die 150mm Talas


----------



## luxaltera (5. Mai 2014)

fahre mein x1 mit 160mm (rs pike) und könnte nicht glücklicher sein (denke ich) hatte vorher auch die talas (2011) und die war ok. nicht besonders schnell oder steif aber halt prima. Seit dem umbau ist der verschleiss von bremsblöcken merklich zurückgegangen...  
habe seitdem viel mehr vertrauen ins bike bekommen. :schwärm: der lenkwinkel ist klasse. Das X1 in M ist mit 160mm sehr spurtreu und gutmütig in kurven und immernoch sehr verspielt und hüpffreudig. schnelle kurvenwechsel sind kein thema. umsetzen auch nicht. mein freerider (canyon torque FRX gr.S) fühlt sich in kurven sogar etwas nervöser an als das x1...


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Mai 2014)

@justbus1n3ss
Läuft! Bin mit 181cm und 84Sl die Tage mal eins in M gefahren und das war mir definintiv - obwohl ich kleinere Rahmen mag - zu klein gewesen.

Falls du es nicht nimmst schick mir doch bitte ne PM mit der Anschrift vom Händler. Ich kenne jemd. der ansonsten daran Interesse hätte 

Gruss
chris


----------



## justbus1n3ss (5. Mai 2014)

*@Mr.Nice*

Sehr schön, dass ist genau das was ich hören wollte!  Ich mach mich grad auf den weg dahin um das Bike zu kaufen!
Vielen Dank für die schnelle antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_tt (5. Mai 2014)

*ROTWILD R2 FS 2010 gestohlen!*

Moin,

mir wurde zwischen 1. Mai, 09:00 Uhr und 2. Mai 7:00 in Bremen,Bahnhofsgegend, mein ROTWILD Carbon Bike aus dem abgeschlossenen Keller gestohlen (Tür aufgebrochen)! Es ist schwarz mit weißen und roten Applikationen.

Für die Wiederbeschaffung bin ich bereit 500,- EUR zu zahlen ohne Fragen zu stellen. Hier ein Foto des Bikes:







Wäre toll, wenn ihr dieses auch über facebook sharen würdet, vielen Dank! Ich weiß, es ist sehr unwahrscheilich, dass dies was nützt, aber
ich will einfach nicht unversucht lassen...

Grüße aus dem Bike-Mekka Bremen

Niels


----------



## XDennisX (6. Mai 2014)

@nils:
Sowas ist natürlich immer sehr ärgerlich. 
Kannst auch die Rahmennummer der Polizei durchgeben. 

Wird der Diebstahl nicht über deine Hausratversicherung abgedeckt? 

Grüße Dennis


----------



## ScottRog69 (6. Mai 2014)

Moinsen, sehr ärgerlich. Mein Beileid. Wir haben unsere Räder zusätzlich in der Hausrat mitversichert. Aber auch bei Verlust /Diebstählen gibt es max. nur 2K Erstattung pro Bike. ;/

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle!


----------



## bike_tt (6. Mai 2014)

Moin, 

die Rahmennummer hat die Polizei, aber ich vermute auch das wir nicht viel bringen...  Ich versuche so viele Menschen wie möglich zu erreichen, vielleicht habe ich ja Glück...

Mit der Versicherung ist das so einen Sache. Das Bike war im Keller meines Büros. Dies ist natürlich versichert, aber ob ein privates Fahrrad mitversichert ist, wird im Moment geprüft. 

Danke für Eure Anteilnahme

Viele Grüße

Niels


----------



## noie95 (6. Mai 2014)

So Leute,
nach dem schönen Event von Rotwild könnten wir uns doch endlich nochmal in der Pfalz treffen?

*Wann*: Freitag 13. Juni bis Sonntag 15. Juni

*Wo*: Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/

*Unterkunft*: sucht jeder selbst

*Treffpunkt*: Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus in Weyher, Josef Meyer Straße 5

*Tourenstart*: Freitag ~15:00 Uhr, Samstag & Sonntag 10:00 Uhr

*Streckenart*: hoher Anteil an flüssigen Trails, für jeden fahrbar

*Verpflegung*: reichlich bewirtschaftete Hütten

Ggf. kann man schon am Freitagmorgen mit dem Biken anfangen, das kann ich aber noch nicht genau sagen.
Und die Jungs von Rotwild sind natürlich auch gerne gesehen!

Wir haben sogar über Silvester die Trails etwas aufgeräumt:




_Und wer mitfährt trägt sich mal hier ein:
1. RedPulli
2. RockyRider66_
3. grosser ( das lass ich mir doch nicht entgehen!)
4. noie95


----------



## cgr21 (6. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Habe mir in einem total sinnbefreiten Moment jetzt den Flaot X gekauft und in E1 geschraubt.
> 
> Erster Eindruck,
> 
> ...



Hallo RockyRider66,
vielen Dank für diesen Erfahrungsbericht und eigentlich auch alle anderen Beiträge von Dir...
Der FloatX ersetzt ja bei Dir den gepushten RP23, also auch ein Boostvalve-freien Dämpfer, der allerdings von den Profis auf das E1 und Dein Gewicht "geshimt" wurde. Das klingt jetzt so als wär der FloatX im "Serien"-Tuning besser als ein gepushter RP23? Ist das so? 
Ich habe auch ein 2011er E1 mit einem RP23 und wollte den zu TF schicken, aber wenn ich das so lese, bin ich fast geneigt auch auf den FloatX zu gehen... Was würdest Du raten?
Würde bei meinen 85kg (mit Gepäck) auch Druckstufe M reichen?
Ach ja, hat schon jemand den BOS Kirk auf dem Radar?
Vielen Dank!
Chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Mai 2014)

Den Float X gibt es im Aftermarket nur mit M- Druckstufe.
F ist selten, brauchst du aber nicht.
Ggf. kannst du einen größeren Luftspacer einsetzen.

Zugstufe ist immer M, dafür sehr breitbandig.

Über den ID- Code kann man die Druckstufenabstimmung, die Zugstufenabstimmung und den eingestzten Spacer bestimmen.
Allerdings nur bei Fox.

Der Sprung vom RP zum RP23 war schon ordentlich.
In erster Linie arbeitet er mehr im mittleren Federweg und steckt schnelle harte Bremswellen besser weg.
Ist auf jeden Fall empfehlenwert.
(Die anderen Veränderungen zähle ich mal nicht auf, es ist jedenfalls sein Geld wert)

Der FloatX ist im Inneren komplett anders konstruiert.
Im offenen Modus geht er noch mehr in die Richtung eines Coildämpfes.
Der feinjustierbare Trailmodus gibt echte nutzbare Abstimmungen, kein Marketingbeiwerk.
Und im geschlossenen Modus ist er deutlich strammer als der RP.

Fazit:
Der Push ist sein Geld wert und bietet einen echten Mehrwert wenn man dementsprechend unterwegs ist.
Der Float X kann alles noch besser und hat ein breiteres Einstellspektrum, kostet aber auch mehr.


----------



## cgr21 (6. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank!
Ich hätte auch gedacht,dass M Druckstufe reicht, an der 36er Van hab ich auch nur 6 Klicks HSC und 4 LSC (von komplett offen) mit blauer Feder...
Dann werde ich mir den mal anschauen, der passt dann ja genau ins E1, oder?:

_Ein passenden Dämpfer habe ich hier im BikeMarket gefunden.
Der ist M/M/0,4er Spacer:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/358094-fox-racing-shox-fox-float-x-216-63mm-nagelneu
Netter Kontakt übrigens._

Ach ja... Flaschenhalter muss dann ab,oder?

Nochmals Danke!


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Mai 2014)

Flaschenhalter weiß ich nicht, kann aber sein dass der ab muss.
Mit Geisbock war ich auch schon bei meinem Kauf in Kontakt (daher weiß er auch was sich hinter seinem ID- Code verbirgt, übrigens ein Santa Cruz Nomad 2)
Ich denke der Preis ist OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cgr21 (6. Mai 2014)

Du hast aber einen identisch getunten Dämpfer? Also Du hast Sich für ein anderes Angbot entschieden, kein anderes Setup?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Mai 2014)

hatte 2 Angebote und dann den anderen genommen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Mai 2014)

und ja, habe identisches Modell


----------



## cgr21 (6. Mai 2014)

Super, vielen Dank!


----------



## ScottRog69 (7. Mai 2014)

Hi, habe auch den Float X im E1. Um Welten besser als ein träger, Standard RP23. Tüftele jetzt nach 200km einfahren aber immer noch bisserl am Setup. (Danke auch für die Tips an dieser Stelle an Rocky).  Der Flaschenhalter kollidiert wenn leer nicht bei mir (Rotwild Carbon / Top Peak) habe ihn aber aufgebohrt, höher geschoben und innen ein 1,5 cm Polster eingeklebt. Trotzdem kollidiert beim vollen einfedern der Dämpfer mit der Flasche. Sie müsste noch knapp 1cm höher. Suche noch nach einer Lösung. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle!


----------



## AMDude (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

so, ich habe mir jetzt spontan das E1 Pro gegönnt, da ich ein gutes Angebot inklusive der Lev erhalten haben. Bis jetzt bin ich das RX1 von 2011 gefahren.

Ersteindrücke nach den Hometrails gestern:

- Bergauf fährt es sich doch um einiges weniger spritzig im Vergleich zum RX1 (Lag aber vielleicht auch etwas daran, dass ich am Sonntag nen Halbmarathon gelaufen bin und meine Beine noch zu schwer waren). Gefühlt fährt sich das Bike mit den 27.5" Rädern aber etwas ruhiger bzw. weniger holprig. Riesiges plus zum RX1 ist die Bodenfreiheit beim Treten. Mit dem RX1 bin ich ständig bei größeren Unebenheiten aufgesessen und musste immer "vorausschauend" fahren. Mit dem E1 gehts einfach darüber hinweg.

- In den Flow-Passagen fährt es sich auch etwas träger und will etwas mehr in die Kurven gedrückt werden. Darüber hinaus scheint es nicht ganz so gut zu laufen und verliert etwas mehr an Geschwindigkeit in den flowigen Passagen. Liegt aber evtl. auch daran, dass ich aus Neugier nur in der "Descent"-Stellung gefahren bin. Donnerstag gehts auf den Flowtrail am Geißkopf und da werde ich mal die anderen Einstellungen fahren.

- Bergab....wow! Was für ein unterschied zum RX1. Das Fahrwerk bügelt alles weg und das Bike liegt absolut ruhig. Der Stabilitätsunterschied der Gabel von 32 auf 34 ist riesig. Auf Anhieb über Anleger, die ich sonst umfahren bin.

Aber jetzt mein Problem bzw. meine Fragen an euch. Es ist schön, zwei Bikes zu haben, mit doch unterschiedlichem Einsatzgebiet. Aber die Erfahrung vom Snowboarden zeigt mir, dass ich mich dann doch meist nur auf ein Board (Bike) konzentriere.
In der aktuellen Bike-Konfiguartion möchte ich aber nicht den Morterer Leger im Vinschgau hochfahren. 

Deswegen überlege ich folgendes:
-Wechsel der Fox 34 auf die Pike RCT3 160mm DP. Damit geht aber ein Verlust von 10mm Federweg einher, was aber Denke ich verschmerzbar wäre. Die Einbauhöhe der beiden Gabel sollte ja gleich sein. Die Fox34 gemessen 555mm (Frage: wie kann das sein, dass lt. Datenblatt die Einbauhöhe bei 160mm 554mmm ist, also identisch mit gemessenen 555mm bei 170mm?), die Pike 552mm.
- Neue Laufräder im Bereich 1750-1800g inkl. Tubeless (auf Tubeless werde ich so oder so umrüsten).
- Ersetzen der Deore Parts (Kasette und Schalter). Übrigens schwach von Rotwild, solche Parts bei einem EVK von 4000T€ zu verbauen.
- Anbau meiner etwas leichteren und schon vorhandenen Lenker/Vorbau Kombination und Sattel.
- Mein RX1 zu verkaufen

Was haltet ihr davon? Komme ich mit diesen Maßnahmen und evtl. 400-500g weniger auf eine Uphill-tauglichere Konfiguration?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (7. Mai 2014)

AMDude schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> so, ich habe mir jetzt spontan das E1 Pro gegönnt, da ich ein gutes Angebot inklusive der Lev erhalten haben. Bis jetzt bin ich das RX1 von 2011 gefahren.
> 
> ...




Ich habe mein x1 auch gerade verkauft, da ich liebe zum E1 gegriffen habe!
Fahre aber auch noch ein 29er und 26er Hardtail.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bohaim (7. Mai 2014)

Ola,

Warum willst du die 34 Fox durch die Pike ersetzen?
(Reine Neugier


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Mai 2014)

welches Bj ist die Talas?


----------



## AMDude (7. Mai 2014)

bohaim schrieb:


> Ola,
> 
> Warum willst du die 34 Fox durch die Pike ersetzen?
> (Reine Neugier



Zum einen möchte ich ja auf Dual Postion umsteigen, da ich mich bei langen Bergaufpassagen damit wohler fühle. Und da ist die Pike wesentlich günstiger als die Talas.
Und dazu kommt noch, dass die Pike aufgrund der schwarzen Standrohre imo besser zum E1 passen würde


----------



## AMDude (7. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> welches Bj ist die Talas?



Sorry, vergessen zu erwähnen. Ist die 34er Float.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Mai 2014)

Baujahr 34?


----------



## bohaim (7. Mai 2014)

Ah ok ; ) 

Welches Baujahr ist die Float denn?


----------



## AMDude (7. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Baujahr 34?



Verdammt! Lesen will gelernt sein.
Da sie vom aktuellen E1 ist, gehe ich davon aus es ist ne 2014er. 
FOX 34 FLOAT 170 27.5 FIT CTD PERFORMANCE


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Mai 2014)

Mach mal Foto von der Oberseite, also vom Talasknopf.


----------



## siem (7. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre auch das aktuelle E1 mit 34 Fox Float 170mm. Hätte bei diesem Bike noch nie eine Absenkung gebraucht, bei der Rahmengeometrie braucht man meiner Meinung keine Talas oder Pike Dual Position. Nur wegen der schwarzen Tauchrohre würde ich keine andere Gabel nehmen, zudem ich mit meiner Float sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMDude (7. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mach mal Foto von der Oberseite, also vom Talasknopf.



Bitteschön.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Mai 2014)

Ach Float, sorry, dachte es wäre eine Talas.


----------



## AMDude (7. Mai 2014)

siem schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch das aktuelle E1 mit 34 Fox Float 170mm. Hätte bei diesem Bike noch nie eine Absenkung gebraucht, bei der Rahmengeometrie braucht man meiner Meinung keine Talas oder Pike Dual Position. Nur wegen der schwarzen Tauchrohre würde ich keine andere Gabel nehmen, zudem ich mit meiner Float sehr zufrieden bin.



Die schwarzen Tauchrohre wären nur Bonus! Wie gesagt, auf den Hometrails brauche ich die Abesenkung auch nicht. Aber bei 1000Hm auf 10km...könnte es schon hilfreich sein. Zudem ist doch die Pike noch etwas leichter, oder? 
Aber deswegen wollte ich ja eure Meinung hören. 
Übrigens, wie im Eingangspost geschrieben, war auf der ersten Tour gestern die Gabel echt toll. Und sie sollte ja eingefahren noch etwas besser gehen.

Jürgen


----------



## AMDude (7. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ach Float, sorry, dachte es wäre eine Talas.


Yep, deswegen hatte ich vorher noch Float geschrieben.  Kein Thema.


----------



## siem (7. Mai 2014)

AMDude schrieb:


> Die schwarzen Tauchrohre wären nur Bonus! Wie gesagt, auf den Hometrails brauche ich die Abesenkung auch nicht. Aber bei 1000Hm auf 10km...könnte es schon hilfreich sein. Zudem ist doch die Pike noch etwas leichter, oder?
> Aber deswegen wollte ich ja eure Meinung hören.
> Übrigens, wie im Eingangspost geschrieben, war auf der ersten Tour gestern die Gabel echt toll. Und sie sollte ja eingefahren noch etwas besser gehen.
> 
> Jürgen



ca. 70 g Unterschied, ich würde die Fox einmal einfahren. Ich glaube es gibt sogar die Möglichkeit die Float mit Talas nachzurüsten, leider weiß ich nicht wieviel das kostet. Weiters kann man nach diversen Berichten zufolge die aktuellen 2014 Fox Gabeln auf die 2015 Performance upgraden.


----------



## luxaltera (7. Mai 2014)

wenn du die fox für nen guten taler verkaufst kannst du dir ne pike und nen haufen zusatzmaterial leisten...


----------



## Orakel (7. Mai 2014)

AMDude schrieb:


> Der Stabilitätsunterschied der Gabel von 32 auf 34 ist riesig.


Unterschreibe ich mit


----------



## bohaim (7. Mai 2014)

Noch ne Reifenfrage:
Hat schon jemand die Magic Mary gefahren?
Vergleich zum Hans Dampf?
Bzw Nobby?

Und gibt es Conti Fans hier?
MK2 zb?

Brauch nen neuen Satz.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Mai 2014)

Reifenfragen sind schwer zu beantworten.
Nur wenn man den Fahrer kennt macht das Sinn.

Der Gripp nimmt zu, der Rollwiderstand auch.
Tubeless klappt bei eigentlich allen außer Conti Chill ohne Protection.

Am besten ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (7. Mai 2014)

contifan. aber nur die 2.5er varianten von baron (nass) und kaiser (trocken) bisher und auch nicht am x1 sondern am canyon torque frx... 
fantastische reifen fürs grobe. tubeless kannste vergessen bei denen. sackschwer und grosser rollwiederstand aber 4ply laufen auch ohne luft noch...


----------



## TOM4 (7. Mai 2014)

Conti-fan: am x1 - rubberqueen 2,2 vorne und MKII 2,4 hinten - find ICH perfekt fürs x1 
Am 29" hardtail: MKII 2,2 vorne und x-king 2,2 hinten


----------



## XLS (7. Mai 2014)

Und gibt es Conti Fans hier?
MK2 zb?

habe die mk 2 über den winter gefahren,da bei meinen fat albert sich wieder risse an den stollen bildeten.fand die mk 2 ganz ok. keine pannen und rollwiederstand war ok. der grip war beim fat albert nen tick besser.jetzt fahre ich vorne den baron und hinten mal den trailking. diese kombi geht bergab (enduromäßig) ziemlich gut,allerdings ist der rollwiederstand bergauf und ebene jetzt klebstoffmäßig!


----------



## Maledivo (7. Mai 2014)

Hi,

fahre an meinem C1FS vorne RQ 2,2 RS und hinten MK2 2,2 RS - Bin mit diesem Kombi zufrieden, allerdings bei längere Abfahrten / Trails fände ich den Kombi RQ vorne und hinten besser. Den Widerstand zwischen MK2 und RQ am Hinterrad könnte ich es fühlen, also man merkt es schon den Unterschied. Jeder hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.

Am WE geht´s nach Gardasee , habe soeben am Hinterrad RQ montiert. Freuuuuuu!


----------



## bohaim (7. Mai 2014)

Ok, merci 

Also viele Conti Fans hier und wenig Schwalbe Vertreter


----------



## luxaltera (8. Mai 2014)

Am x1 fahr ich Schwalbe. Die dünnen contis waren mir zu dünn... Bekomme morgen die Magic Mary/Hans Dampf und Versuch das mal... MM trailstar am VR und HD am HR in pacestar. Beide tubeless.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bohaim (8. Mai 2014)

Hui, wo hast du denn einen MM herbekommen? (also die "leichte" Trailstar Version...) 
Überall ausverkauft :/


----------



## XDennisX (8. Mai 2014)

Also ich fahr seit 6 Monaten hinten HD und vorne Magic Mary in verstar. Fühlt sich am Vorderrad deutlich satter  an als der HD. Bin immer gut zurecht gekommen. Als ich auf den Rotwild Performance Days aber auch ein paar Trailkings gefahren bin(auf dem gleichen bike), sind diese vom Rollwiederstand schon angenehmer. Hohl ich mir einen Satz für den Sommer.


----------



## luxaltera (8. Mai 2014)

bohaim schrieb:


> Hui, wo hast du denn einen MM herbekommen? (also die "leichte" Trailstar Version...)
> Überall ausverkauft :/


 Amazon


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Mai 2014)

Je nach Felge und Einsatzzweck finde ich für´s VR den Baron 2.3 und die Maxxis HR2, 3c richtig nett Hinten dazu noch einen Reifen mit guter Dämpfung u. wenig Rebound wue z.B. einen Maxxis Ardent 2.6 oder Onza Ibex DH 2.4 und gut is. Hat mir wesentl. besser gefallen als die Kombo Muddy Mary, Vertstar vorne und BB und FA hinten..

Aktuell daher. Maxxis HR2 und Onza Ibex DH 2.4 auf ner 1750er Felge 

Gruss
chris


----------



## bohaim (8. Mai 2014)

Und noch ne Gabelfrage, fürs X2.

Eine
32 Talas (150mm/2013)
oder eine 
34 Float (160mm/2014) 
?


----------



## luxaltera (8. Mai 2014)

pike


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2014)

160er aus 2014, hatten wir doch schon...


----------



## bohaim (8. Mai 2014)

Da mucho Kohle, frag ich lieber einmal zuviel


----------



## justbus1n3ss (8. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen,

ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen und würde mir gerne mal eure Meinung dazu anhören.
Hab mir ein neues X1 bj 2013 gekauft. Auf dem Bike sind Magura MT-4RW montiert.
Nach ein paar runden auf meinen home-trail musste ich feststellen das es den Bremsen irgendwie an biss fehlt. Bremsen tun
sie im Prinzip ganz gut, aber es fehlt irgendwie der biss bei steilen Abfahrten. Lässt sich da noch was evtl mit anderen Bremsbelägen
machen oder sollte man gleich auf XT umrüsten ? Was mich noch interessiert sind clickies fahrt ihr mit flats oder mit clickies ? Kommt man
mit dem Fuss eigentlich schnell genug runter, wenn man an einer Wurzel hängen bleibt ? Bin bis jetzt noch nie mit clickies gefahren. Mit was fahrt ihr denn so ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2014)

Fahre ausschließlich Clickys und würde die Magura ohne zu zucken gegen eine XT tauschen.
Die ist bisslos und bleibt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (8. Mai 2014)

justbus1n3ss schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen und würde mir gerne mal eure Meinung dazu anhören.
> Hab mir ein neues X1 bj 2013 gekauft. Auf dem Bike sind Magura MT-4RW montiert.
> ...


Check mal ob deine Bremse nicht von der Rückrufaktion betroffen ist. Mehr findest du auf der Magura Hp.


----------



## Orakel (8. Mai 2014)

bohaim schrieb:


> Und noch ne Gabelfrage, fürs X2.
> 
> Eine
> 32 Talas (150mm/2013)
> ...


Float 2014 34er


----------



## justbus1n3ss (8. Mai 2014)

Da es die Tage wohl viel Regen im Norden gibt kann ich das ja direkt in Angriff nehmen mit den Bremsen. Was für Clickys könnt ihr mir empfehlen ? Das ist absolutes neuland noch für mich.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2014)

xtr


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Mai 2014)

Wenn du keine Rennen gewinnen willst, dann fahr Flats. Klar, schlechere Kraftübertragung aber dafür bergab sicherer Stand und auch besser für die Fahrtechnik. Zumal du dir bei nicht korrekt eingestellten Clickies ganz schnell einen Knieschaden abholen kannst.

Gruss
chris


----------



## justbus1n3ss (8. Mai 2014)

Produktionsnummern ab 20601 aufwärts, sowie andere Typen der MT- Scheibenbremsenfamilie, wie MT4, MT2, MTC, MTS und MT Custom, sind nicht von den Austauschmaßnahmen betroffen! Bei dem X1 ist eine MT4 verbaut. Bremsen tut sich ja an sich auch ganz gut und die Dosierung bzw es fehlt irgendwie der richtige biss. So wie ich es eigentlich von den XT Bremsen kenne, sie bremst halt etwas weicher..


----------



## justbus1n3ss (8. Mai 2014)

Flats sind drauf, meine Freundin meinte auch schon das wir das Geld lieber in ein paar fahrsicherheitstraining stecken sollten als in Clickies! ;-) Nur hier im Norden ist es nicht leicht was zu finden. Der Jasper Jauch gibt hier Kurse, nur leider muss man immer warten bis er von den Cups wieder kommt und dann kommt es noch drauf an wie schwer er verletzt ist! ;-)


----------



## ScottRog69 (8. Mai 2014)

Xtr Clickies sind aktuell so günstig wie nie... Robust & Easy to use. Bremsem, XT oder Avid/ SRam, Bloß keine Magura. Wobei die neue 7'er ja eine Wucht sein soll. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## bohaim (8. Mai 2014)

Also nicht ganz uneigennützig könnt ich dir ne The One anbieten 

Aber ansonsten machst du mit Shimano nix falsch. Sehr gute Bremsen!

Und ich bin auch in der Flats Fraktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (8. Mai 2014)

justbus1n3ss schrieb:


> ...Was mich noch interessiert sind clickies fahrt ihr mit flats oder mit clickies ? Kommt man
> mit dem Fuss eigentlich schnell genug runter, wenn man an einer Wurzel hängen bleibt ? Bin bis jetzt noch nie mit clickies gefahren. Mit was fahrt ihr denn so ?



Alles und immer mit Clickies. Und richtig eingestellt kommst Du da in jeder Situation raus. Vorausgesetzt die Clickies taugen was und lassen Dich in alle Richtungen raus. Kann da nur die XTR empfehlen. Die lösen im Notfall sehr leicht aus, ohne dass Du Gefahr läufst, beim normalen Pedallieren herauszurutschen. Clickies benötigen aber eine Eingewöhnungsphase, in der man schon mal beim Anhalten vergisst auszusteigen. Dann legst Dich halt lang. Also erst üben, bevor Du in schwereres Gelände gehst.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2014)

XTR weil sie flacher sind als XT und sind fast unkaputtbar.
Die Sorte mit Käfig bietet nur Schutz fürs Pedal, ist keine zusätzliche Aufstandsfläche.

Ob du sie magst solltest du ausprobieren.

Den sichersten Stand hat mit Klicks, sonst würden Downhiller nicht immer mehr auf das System zurückgreifen.

Zum bikestolpern ist das sicher nix.


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Mai 2014)

Ich würde dir insofern zustimmen wenn man bergab auch damit eingeklickt fährt.  Gerade aber bei Einsteigern höre ich immer wieder, dass diese Angst haben in einer kritischen Situation nicht mehr schnell genug rauszukommen und daher ausgeklickt auf dem Pedal stehen. Und durch die Cleats ist es dann mit einem sicheren Stand dahin.

Ist aber wie z.B. wie Sattel, Griffe etc  immer subjektiv..  von daher einfach mal alles testen und bei dem bleiben was Dir taugt .


----------



## luxaltera (8. Mai 2014)

probier ruhig clicks. ich bin davon wieder weg weil ich den fuss in der kurve und auch beim sprung auf dem pedal drehen will und mit clicks fühle ich mich auch nach vielen längeren perioden noch immer eingeengt in meiner bewegungsfreiheit... ausserdem, fahrtechnik und timing lernt man besser mit flats. den runden tritt hab ich auch auf flates mit klebrigen schuhen... vermisse da nix.
xtr ist sicherlich die empfehelnswerteste pedale imho


----------



## Stonesmarco (9. Mai 2014)

Ich fahr überall mit Clicks ,Crankbrother Candy 3 und Mallet


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2014)

Ich würde nicht pauschal sagen dass man mit Flats die Fahrtechnik schult.
Ich kenne genügend Biker die die halbe Zeit das Bein in der Kurve draußen haben und wie ein nasser Sack am Bike sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (9. Mai 2014)

Fahre selbst auch seit Jahren immer mit Clickies (XT), bin sehr zufrieden. Komme auch immer früh genug raus.

Für Anfänger ist ein Eingewöhnungszeit nötig, aber danach wirst sie nicht mehr missen wollen . Fahre damit auf jedem Terrain.

Zu MT4 Bremsen - hatte damals vom Werk schon gute MT4 Bremsen - nach einem Jahr war defekt aufgetaucht (Undichtigkeit) und nach dem Kulanzaustausch bei Magura habe ich recht sehr guten MT4 Bremsen bekommt. Natürlich ist es mit XT nicht vergleichbar, der ist bissiger. Ich mag halt dosierbar, daher ist MT4 für mich der richtige.


----------



## Maledivo (9. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht pauschal sagen dass man mit Flats die Fahrtechnik schult.
> Ich kenne genügend Biker die die halbe Zeit das Bein in der Kurve draußen haben und wie ein nasser Sack am Bike sitzen.



Bei mir ist so, dass ich erst mit Klickies den Fahrtechnik fortschrittlich mache. Ich fühle mich darauf sicherer. Wohl ne Kopfsache.

Moje geht´s nach Lago


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2014)

Moin Maldivo,

gib mal Feedback wenn du schöne lange Gardaseeabfahrten hinter dir hast.
Da bin ich mit der Louise oft verzweifelt...


----------



## Maledivo (9. Mai 2014)

Geht klar! 

Willst mich wohl zum Shimano-Jünger bekehren?


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2014)

*So Leute, nochmal zu dem Thema:*
*- 90% Trailanteil*
*- flüssig, nicht verblockt*
*- viele Hütteneinkehr*
*- lockere Atmosphäre*
*- Strecken nach Absprache, unterwegs immer wieder änderbar*
*- gemütlich bergauf*
*- geil bergab*
*- Abbruch jederzeit möglich, Rückweg findet jeder*

*Was wollt ihr mehr????*

*Und es ist schissegal welches Bike jemand fährt!!!*

So Leute,
nach dem schönen Event von Rotwild könnten wir uns doch endlich nochmal in der Pfalz treffen?

*Wann*: Freitag 13. Juni bis Sonntag 15. Juni

*Wo*: Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/

*Unterkunft*: sucht jeder selbst

*Treffpunkt*: Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus in Weyher, Josef Meyer Straße 5

*Tourenstart*: Freitag ~15:00 Uhr, Samstag & Sonntag 10:00 Uhr

*Streckenart*: hoher Anteil an flüssigen Trails, für jeden fahrbar

*Verpflegung*: reichlich bewirtschaftete Hütten

Ggf. kann man schon am Freitagmorgen mit dem Biken anfangen, das kann ich aber noch nicht genau sagen.
Und die Jungs von Rotwild sind natürlich auch gerne gesehen!

Wir haben sogar über Silvester die Trails etwas aufgeräumt:




_Und wer mitfährt trägt sich mal hier ein:_
_1. RedPulli_
_2. RockyRider66_
3. grosser ( das lass ich mir doch nicht entgehen!)
4. noie95


----------



## at021971 (9. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Moin Maldivo,
> 
> gib mal Feedback wenn du schöne lange Gardaseeabfahrten hinter dir hast.
> Da bin ich mit der Louise oft verzweifelt...



Das ist selbst mit der Marta nie ein Problem gewesen. Trotz Fahrer, Bike und Gepäck auf Alpencross von zusammen rund 110 kg hatte ich nie Fading oder ein Nachlassen festgestellt. Aber die Maguras sind sicherlich nicht so giftig beim Zupacken wie die Shimanos.


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. Mai 2014)

Traurig bin... wäre gerne mal mit euch in die Palz! ;/ Nasen OP am 11.06.!
4 Wochen no Sport. Grummel


----------



## justbus1n3ss (9. Mai 2014)

Ja, im großen Bremsen-test der Bike (glaube 7/2013) schnitt die Magura MT4 auch sehr gut ab. Sogar besser als die XT.
Das die sogenannten Fachzeitschriften (Bike-bravos) nicht unparteisch und auch nicht neutral sind ist auch allseit bekannt.
Aber im direkt vergleich greift die XT mit icetek scheiben auf jeden fall viel ordentlicher zu als die Magura. Hab mir jetzt die XT bestellt.
Wie sieht das mit den schuhen aus. Nicht alle sind XTR kompatibel ?


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. Mai 2014)

Ich kann nur berichten das bei meiner Frau (XT Bremsen 2011 und mir XTR von 2012 die billigen Beläge, F01A) verbaut waren! Die führten recht schnell zum Verglasen, Fading und massiven Quietschen. Haben jetzt die teureren mit Chromplatte (F0-3C), ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! 
Jetzt stoppen die Dinger perfekt!


----------



## JogiSG (10. Mai 2014)

Hi ich hab die Xt - Bremse mit Icetech Scheiben 203 und 180 und kann mich von der Bremskraft her nicht beklagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (10. Mai 2014)

die bremskrft is fantastisch. aber nen wheelie oder manual dosieren lernen ist damit echt schwer. beim fahren find ich sie alles andere als digital aber für so feinfühligen quatsch ists echt ein "coversationkiller"


----------



## luxaltera (10. Mai 2014)

die slx im übrigen genauso. wer ne verdammt gute günstige bremse sucht... 

hab die bei meiner frau ans rad gebaut und kann blind keinen unterschied zur xt feststellen... sieht sogar ganz nett aus wenn man die matte silberoptik mag. (mir gefällts beinahe besser als das chrom der xt.)


----------



## deejay (10. Mai 2014)

An die 2014er E.1-Fahrer: wie zufrieden seid denn ihr mit der 170er 34 CTD? Wie effektiv wirkt sich die Druckstufe im Trail- und Descentmodus aus und wie gut bleibt sie hoch im Federweg?
Oder anders gefragt: seid ihr die Pike schon im Vergleich gefahren? 
Bin bisher immer bei Rock Shox glücklich geworden und überlege daher die 34 direkt ungefahren zu tauschen... 
Mir gefällt die Service-Politik bei Rock Shox einfach besser und meine bis vor kurzem gefahrene Lyrik Solo Air RC2DH war schon ein ziemlicher Hammer... 
Ganz nebenbei: die komplett schwarze Optik sehe ich auch als Plus an


----------



## cgr21 (11. Mai 2014)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Der Float X ist für Fox ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung, hat aber auch seine Tücken.
> a) Er ist sauteuer. Das ist ein Fakt und nicht wegzudiskutieren.
> b) Wenn er geserviced werden soll braucht ihr entweder ne Stickstofffüllanlage oder müsst euch mit Toxoholics rumägern.
> c) Ersatzteile kriegt ihr als Endkunde gar nicht, Dichtungen auch nicht.
> ...



@Rockyrider:

Ist daraus etwas geworden? Passt der Monarch+ ins 2011er E1? Ich dachte immer der passt nicht...
Ich hatte ja vor ein Paar Tagen bzg. des Float X gefragt, aber aufgrund der enormen Preisdifferenz interessiert mich auch der Vergleich FloatX / Monarch Plus durchaus.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## cgr21 (11. Mai 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Hi, habe auch den Float X im E1. Um Welten besser als ein träger, Standard RP23. Tüftele jetzt nach 200km einfahren aber immer noch bisserl am Setup. (Danke auch für die Tips an dieser Stelle an Rocky).  Der Flaschenhalter kollidiert wenn leer nicht bei mir (Rotwild Carbon / Top Peak) habe ihn aber aufgebohrt, höher geschoben und innen ein 1,5 cm Polster eingeklebt. Trotzdem kollidiert beim vollen einfedern der Dämpfer mit der Flasche. Sie müsste noch knapp 1cm höher. Suche noch nach einer Lösung.
> 
> Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle!



@ScottRog69
Wenn man nicht basteln möchte gibt es von Shimano diesen Adapter für die Di2:





Für 10,- bekommt man so 3-5cm Offset. Ich hab gerade mal mit einem "Piggyback-Dummy" an meinem RP23 im 2011er E1 gemessen. Das sollte schon bei 3cm passen... Allerdings passen nur 0,5 Liter Flaschen, aber dann gehen auch die 5cm.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## JogiSG (11. Mai 2014)

Endlich meine Icetech bekommen , vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## ScottRog69 (11. Mai 2014)

Congrats! Aber deine Züge, wirken extrem lang... kann das sein?

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## JogiSG (11. Mai 2014)

Stimmt da hast du recht jetzt wo ich das Bild sehe fällt es mir auch auf. Ok dann weiss ich ja was ich als nächstes machen werde, danke schön für den hinweis.


----------



## Nathaniel (11. Mai 2014)

justbus1n3ss schrieb:


> Da es die Tage wohl viel Regen im Norden gibt kann ich das ja direkt in Angriff nehmen mit den Bremsen. Was für Clickys könnt ihr mir empfehlen ? Das ist absolutes neuland noch für mich.


Shimano DX-M636 gibts aber leider nicht mehr neu und sind sackschwer-dafür aber unverwüstlich.

Nathaniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathaniel (11. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *So Leute, nochmal zu dem Thema:*
> *- 90% Trailanteil*
> *- flüssig, nicht verblockt*
> *- viele Hütteneinkehr*
> ...



Sind technische Dummbeutel auch willkommen?  

Nathaniel


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Mai 2014)

Wir sind alle dort, Dummbeutel auf Bikes. Fällst sicher nicht auf.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Mai 2014)

Der Monarch+passt von den Abmessungen auch ins E1. Der ist mir aber deutlich zu hölzern.


----------



## Nathaniel (11. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wir sind alle dort, Dummbeutel auf Bikes. Fällst sicher nicht auf.





Ah-ein Familientreffen, na dann bin ich dabei   

Nathaniel


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2014)

So sieht es aus.
Schreib dich einfach mit auf die Liste.


----------



## fruchtmoose (12. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2014)

Der Monarch+ ist spricht bei Weitem nicht so an wie der FloatX.
Kein Vergleich, FloatX geht Richtung Coil, der Monrach+ benimmt sich eher wie ein klassischer Luftdämpfer.
Der Monarch ist sehr straff und kommt bei schnellen Schlägen nicht so mit wie FloatX.
Der Rs gibt tendenziell weniger Federweg frei, ich habe den Weg mit der großen Luftkammer nur zu ~80% nutzen können.

Die verschiedenen Modis sind beim FlaotX viel breiter gefächert und zahlreicher.
Dabei ist geschlossen bei beiden fast Lockout.
Die mittelere Stellung ist beim FloatX 3 fach feinjustierbar und bietet mir wirkliche Trailmodis die Sinn machen.
Beim Monarch ist mir die mittlere Stellung schon bockig, würde ich höchstens auf Asphalt fahren.

Ich hatte auch einen Monarch+ von Lord Helmchen zum testen.
Wenn ich ihn recht verstehe findet er auch alle Tunes für zu stramm.
Er hatte mir einen auf Enduro abgestimmt.
Das war schon was ganz anderes, allerdings war der Grundcharakter geblieben.
Wenn Monarch, dann von Lord Helmchen.

Monrach+ für:
- Fahrer >90kg
- tourenorientiertes Fahren
- preiswerter

FloatX für:
- alle Fahrergewichte
- bergaborientiertes  biken und Hacken
- teurer


----------



## oneeasy (12. Mai 2014)

Wir haben "Nachwuchs" bekommen .............. ein kleiner "M" Rahmen für meine Frau


----------



## Nathaniel (12. Mai 2014)

noie95 schrieb:


> So Leute,
> nach dem schönen Event von Rotwild könnten wir uns doch endlich nochmal in der Pfalz treffen?
> 
> *Wann*: Freitag 13. Juni bis Sonntag 15. Juni
> ...


Wie trag ich mich denn ein?

Nathaniel


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2014)

*So Leute, nochmal zu dem Thema:*
*- 90% Trailanteil*
*- flüssig, nicht verblockt*
*- viele Hütteneinkehr*
*- lockere Atmosphäre*
*- Strecken nach Absprache, unterwegs immer wieder änderbar*
*- gemütlich bergauf*
*- geil bergab*
*- Abbruch jederzeit möglich, Rückweg findet jeder*

*Was wollt ihr mehr????*

*Und es ist schissegal welches Bike jemand fährt!!!*
So Leute,
nach dem schönen Event von Rotwild könnten wir uns doch endlich nochmal in der Pfalz treffen?

*Wann*: Freitag 13. Juni bis Sonntag 15. Juni

*Wo*: Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/

*Unterkunft*: sucht jeder selbst

*Treffpunkt*: Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus in Weyher, Josef Meyer Straße 5

*Tourenstart*: Freitag ~15:00 Uhr, Samstag & Sonntag 10:00 Uhr

*Streckenart*: hoher Anteil an flüssigen Trails, für jeden fahrbar

*Verpflegung*: reichlich bewirtschaftete Hütten

Ggf. kann man schon am Freitagmorgen mit dem Biken anfangen, das kann ich aber noch nicht genau sagen.
Und die Jungs von Rotwild sind natürlich auch gerne gesehen!

Wir haben sogar über Silvester die Trails etwas aufgeräumt:




_Und wer mitfährt trägt sich mal hier ein:
1. RedPulli
2. RockyRider66
3. grosser ( das lass ich mir doch nicht entgehen!)
4. noie95
5. Nathaniel
6. Kai1978
7. Kai1978 Kollege 1
8. Kai1978 Kollege 2_
_9. Phillip_


----------



## cgr21 (12. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der Monarch+ ist spricht bei Weitem nicht so an wie der FloatX.
> Kein Vergleich, FloatX geht Richtung Coil, der Monrach+ benimmt sich eher wie ein klassischer Luftdämpfer.
> Der Monarch ist sehr straff und kommt bei schnellen Schlägen nicht so mit wie FloatX.
> Der Rs gibt tendenziell weniger Federweg frei, ich habe den Weg mit der großen Luftkammer nur zu ~80% nutzen können.
> ...



Danke für den Vergleich!

Da der FloatX aus dem Bikemarkt mit M/M und 0,4er Spacer nicht mehr verfügbar ist:

Im Aftermarket gibt es ja keine Wahlmöglichkeit für die Tunes. Ist das immer M/M ohne Luftkammer-Spacer und man müsste dann das Set dazu ordern um was passendes fürs E1 zu bauen? Oder muss man sich den IFP Druck (sollte ohne Boostvalve ja nicht soo wichtig sein) oder Sonstiges aus diesem neuen Code auslesen lassen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2014)

werksseitig ist ein 0,2er Spacer drin wenn ich richtig recht informiert bin.  Der passt für die Hinterbauübersetzung von 2,8 laut Fox. Ich habe mit 75kg beide probiert. Macht wenig Unterschied. 
Boostdruck ist in der Tat nicht relevant und immer gleich.


----------



## cgr21 (12. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank!
Obwohl ich mich dann Frage was das mit diesem Code soll. Aber naja...
Könnte sein, dass der 0,4er bei 85kg ein wenig mehr Unterschied macht. Was solls, kosten ja nur 45,- die Plastikscheiben


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2014)

Der Code gibt Auskunft über:

-Baujahr
-Abstimmung Druckstufe
-Abstimmung Zugstufe
-Luftkammerspacer
-aus welchem Bike oder Aftermarket.

Leider kann den nur Fox entschlüsseln.
Hast du einen Code?

Denke bei 85kg wirst du den Spacer nicht zwingend benötigen.
Aber zum selbst testen müsstest du den Satz wohl dazukaufen.


----------



## cgr21 (12. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube, ich kann auf dem Bild CM8A erkennen... Aber das muss dann ja 2014 / M / M / 0,2 / Aftermarket bedeuten und ist damit auch nicht so wichtig.
Ist durch diese neue Base/Midvalve Kombi der Trailmodus eigentlich eine 3-fach verstellbare Highspeed Druckstufe? Oder handelt es sich um eine erweiterte Plattform, also dass bei einem Schlag mit hoher Geschwindigkeit die Vorspannung überwunden wird und man sich wieder im offenen Modus befindet? (Ich weiss aber, dass man das nicht 1:1 übertagen kann. Geht eher ums Verständnis.)


----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo Freunde,
bekomme am Samstag wohl mein neues E1. ;-)))))))))))
2014er E1 27,5 in EVO Ausstattung

Damit ich dann auch schnellstmöglich die erste Runde fahren kann, eine kurze Frage in die Runde.

Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 90 kg und in meiner Feierabendrunde sind ein paar harmlose Trails und ein netter, nicht zu heftiger Downhill.

Kann mir jemand eine "Grundeinstellung" von Dämpfer und Gabel empfehlen?
Alles weitere werde ich dann eine Woche später im Urlaub im Vinschgau austesten und passend einstellen können.
Geht sich nur um die ersten "Basiswerte"!

Danke schon mal vorab.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2014)

cgr21 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich kann auf dem Bild CM8A erkennen... Aber das muss dann ja 2014 / M / M / 0,2 / Aftermarket bedeuten und ist damit auch nicht so wichtig.
> Ist durch diese neue Base/Midvalve Kombi der Trailmodus eigentlich eine 3-fach verstellbare Highspeed Druckstufe? Oder handelt es sich um eine erweiterte Plattform, also dass bei einem Schlag mit hoher Geschwindigkeit die Vorspannung überwunden wird und man sich wieder im offenen Modus befindet? (Ich weiss aber, dass man das nicht 1:1 übertagen kann. Geht eher ums Verständnis.)



Durch die Trennung von MidValve und BaseValve wirken sich Verstellungen an nder Zugstufe nicht auf die Druckstufen aus, und umgekehrt.
Im offenen Modus wird die Plattform umgangen, dann hast du reines DH- Feeling.

Bei den 3 Trailmodis wird die Lowspeeddruckstufe nach und nach erhöht.
Bedeutet, dass bei groben Schlägen der Dämpfer aufmacht.
Die kann man wirklich fahren, auf Stufe 1 hast du etwa einen RP Dämpfer offen (oder einen Monarch im offenen Modus).

Geschlossen wird die Lowspeeddruckstufe dann so stark, dass du fast einen LockOut hat.
Etwas gibt er natürlich dann auch noch nach.


----------



## deejay (13. Mai 2014)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand eine "Grundeinstellung" von Dämpfer und Gabel empfehlen?
> Alles weitere werde ich dann eine Woche später im Urlaub im Vinschgau austesten und passend einstellen können.
> Geht sich nur um die ersten "Basiswerte"!
> 
> ...



Hallo Dirk, 
Vorfreude olé, das kenne ich  
Hier steht alles wichtige drin, Feintuning dann einfach nach Geländebedingungen und Gefühl vor Ort vornehmen: 
http://www.freeridedesign.com/Commu...did/4/scope/posts/language/en-US/Default.aspx
Viel Spaß!


----------



## deejay (13. Mai 2014)

Beim Sag ermitteln ist es allerdings am besten, sich von einer zweiten Person helfen zu lassen, die das Vorderrad zwischen den Oberschenkeln fixiert und den Lenker hält. Ganz sachte auf- und absteigen, keine schwungvollen Bewegungen. Kurz Grundposition annehmen und das wars.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2014)

um den sag richtig einstellen zu können muss du an gabel und dämpfer den offenen modus wählen


----------



## nauker (13. Mai 2014)

oneeasy schrieb:


> Wir haben "Nachwuchs" bekommen .............. ein kleiner "M" Rahmen für meine Frau



Oh, den Rahmen seh ich gern! Wie habt ihr den Aufbau geplant?


----------



## MB-Locke (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo Rotwild-Kollegen,
ich überlege derzeit, mein E1 abzugeben (natürlich nur in gute Hände), denn ich nutze das Potential des Bikes nicht bzw. viel zu selten aus. Habt ihr da ne Preisvorstellung? Ich könnte es entweder als Komplettbike oder in Einzelkomponenten verkaufen.
- Rahmen Größe "L", 2013er Modell (Nov 2012 oder so gekauft - bei Rotwild für 3 Jahre Garantie registriert), Fox RP-Dämpfer, welcher beim Rahmenset dabei war, ebenso der passende Steuersatz. Zustand sehr gut, bis auf die Lackplatzer am Dämpfer, welches jedes E1 hat und einen Minikratzer am Oberrohr vom Schaltheben hat der Rahmen quasi gar nix; Laufleistung max. 750km
- Gabel ist die 2013er 36 VAN mit 180mm (ebenfalls Topzustand)
- LRS ist ein DT1750 verbaut, im Winter diese Saison war er bei Whizz-Wheels zum Service, alle Lager neu und neu zentriert, hat mehr KM als der REst des Bikes
- Schaltung 2 x 9 fach komplett XT
- Bremse Shimano Saint 810er (auf Wunsch mit 2-Finger Saint-Hebeln oder 1-Finger XT-Hebeln der 2014er Generation)
- Cockpit, Sattelstütze u. Bashguard von Syntace, alles in Alu
- KeFü ist die Bionicon verbaut

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wo ich den Preis ansetzen soll. Grundsätzlich bin ich schon zufrieden, doch ich schleppe mit jeder Tour Mehrgewicht mit und Bikepark fahre ich nicht (mehr). Das Bike hatte noch keinen BP-Einsatz, daher auch "unnötig" für mich. Tendenz geht irgendwo Richtung X1 oder X2, eventuell auch LV 301 oder sowas.

Bitte um eure Hilfe, ich möchte eine realistische Einschätzung, keine Wunschvorstellungen zu NIedrigst- oder Höchstpreisen... 

Danke.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

danke für die Infos und Links.
Dann mal sehen, wie schnell ich mein persönliches Setup finde. ;-))

Gruß Dirk


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2014)

ich habe hier noch eine Ergänzung zu meinem Vergleich Monarch+ und FloatX gefunden.
Grundsätzlich decken sich meine Einschätzungen mit dessen.
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/search?updated-max=2014-02-08T01:00:00+01:00&max-results=3#PageNo=14
(etwas runterscrollen)


----------



## Maledivo (13. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Moin Maldivo,
> 
> gib mal Feedback wenn du schöne lange Gardaseeabfahrten hinter dir hast.
> Da bin ich mit der Louise oft verzweifelt...



Die Magurabremsen haben heute super Job gemacht. Sogar war es so bissig dass ich am vorletzten Hindernis vom Passo Rocchetta über Lenker geflogen bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2014)

Den Abgang übern Lenker hab ich am Gardasee schon ganz ohne Bremse geschafft......


----------



## Maledivo (13. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Den Abgang übern Lenker hab ich am Gardasee schon ganz ohne Bremse geschafft......



Hast aber womöglich Wurfanker benutzt, das gilt nicht als Bremse. Hahaha!


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Mai 2014)

*So Leute, nochmal zu dem Thema:*
*- 90% Trailanteil*
*- flüssig, nicht verblockt*
*- viele Hütteneinkehr*
*- lockere Atmosphäre*
*- Strecken nach Absprache, unterwegs immer wieder änderbar*
*- gemütlich bergauf*
*- geil bergab*
*- Abbruch jederzeit möglich, Rückweg findet jeder*

*Was wollt ihr mehr????*

*Und es ist schissegal welches Bike jemand fährt!!!*
So Leute,
nach dem schönen Event von Rotwild könnten wir uns doch endlich nochmal in der Pfalz treffen?

*Wann*: Freitag 13. Juni bis Sonntag 15. Juni

*Wo*: Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/

*Unterkunft*: sucht jeder selbst

*Treffpunkt*: Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus in Weyher, Josef Meyer Straße 5

*Tourenstart*: Freitag ~15:00 Uhr, Samstag & Sonntag 10:00 Uhr

*Streckenart*: hoher Anteil an flüssigen Trails, für jeden fahrbar

*Verpflegung*: reichlich bewirtschaftete Hütten

Ggf. kann man schon am Freitagmorgen mit dem Biken anfangen, das kann ich aber noch nicht genau sagen.
Und die Jungs von Rotwild sind natürlich auch gerne gesehen!

Wir haben sogar über Silvester die Trails etwas aufgeräumt:




_Und wer mitfährt trägt sich mal hier ein:
1. RedPulli
2. RockyRider66
3. grosser ( das lass ich mir doch nicht entgehen!)
4. noie95
5. Nathaniel
6. Kai1978
7. Kai1978 Kollege 1
8. Kai1978 Kollege 2_
_9. Phillip_
_10. Nils (nur Sonntag)_


----------



## Vincy (14. Mai 2014)

Rotwild Performance Days: Saisonstart im Odenwald [Fotostory & Video]
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/05...days-saisonstart-im-odenwald-fotostory-video/


----------



## heizer1980 (14. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich es schaffe komm ich auch Samstag und Sonntag.
Am 28.06. geht's dann zum AlpenX mit dem E1.


----------



## liquidsky (14. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *So Leute, nochmal zu dem Thema:*
> *- 90% Trailanteil*
> *- flüssig, nicht verblockt*
> *- viele Hütteneinkehr*
> ...




Hey hallo,
die Tour im Frühjahr 2013 war schon sehr genial, auch wenn ich konditionell ziemliches Schlusslicht war. *haha*
Leider bekomme ich keinen Urlaub in dem Zeitraum...  jedoch hab ich die Hoffnung das noch eine Tour zum Saison-Abschluss in der Pfalz geben wird?!?

Grüße aus dem hohen Norden,
liquidsky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. Mai 2014)

Heute war ich mit dem X1 im Trailpark  und habe  mal die 160er TALAS ausprobiert. Die Gabel passt viel besser als die vorher verbaute AM Gabel. Mann Mann, das Bike schluckt ja wirklich alles weg. Auch höhere Drops und ordentlich verblockte Steinfelder werden spielend gemeistert. Es steht meinem E1 in nichts nach - Hut ab vor dem Fahrwerk!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Mai 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Heute war ich mit dem X1 im Trailpark  und habe  mal die 160er TALAS ausprobiert. Die Gabel passt viel besser als die vorher verbaute AM Gabel. Mann Mann, das Bike schluckt ja wirklich alles weg. Auch höhere Drops und ordentlich verblockte Steinfelder werden spielend gemeistert. Es steht meinem E1 in nichts nach - Hut ab vor dem Fahrwerk!


Na dann Testfahrt in der Pfalz mit den anderen?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Na dann Testfahrt in der Pfalz mit den anderen?


 
Meinst Du den 13.-15.06.? Da bin ich mit meiner besseren Hälfte noch am Verhandeln. Da ich dieses Jahr so schnell noch keine Rennen fahren kann wäre terminlich etwas Platz. Den würde sie aber gerne für ausgedehnte Wandertouren nutzen. Da müssen wir uns terminlich noch etwas abstimmen.....ich warte noch auf DEN günstigsten Moment


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Mai 2014)

Hm, viel Erflog bei deinen Verhandlungen....


----------



## Maledivo (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo Ritter,

nun bin ich zurück von Lago. Anbei ein paar "Beweisbilder".

Nur Sonnenschein bis auf ein bewölktes Nachmittag. 

Leider ist der Sattelklemme von Tune vor Ort kaputt geworden, zum Glück gibt es Ersatz, demnächst wird aber durch hvstb. Sattelstütze mit feste Sattelklemme ersetzt.

MT4 Bremsen arbeiten einwandfrei . Kein Grund zum Shimano fremdzugehen .

Mein C1 hat super Arbeit geleistet, bin sehr zufrieden damit und sehne mich schon auf Lago 2015.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (17. Mai 2014)

Tolle Bilder.

Da kriegt man so richtig Fernweh...

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## TOM4 (17. Mai 2014)

Na gott sei dank, dauerts bei mir nur mehr 1 1/2 wochen bis zum lago-urlaub :juhu:


----------



## Maledivo (17. Mai 2014)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Na gott sei dank, dauerts bei mir nur mehr 1 1/2 wochen bis zum lago-urlaub :juhu:



Hast aber gut!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Mai 2014)

Gestern mit @21XC12, @FlyingLizard und Dedi eine Runde um Neustadt gedreht. Dank des tollen Fahrwerkes hat die Hand trotz Bedenken gehalten und keinerlei Probleme gemacht.


----------



## oneeasy (18. Mai 2014)

So ich habe meiner Frau auch mal ein "richtiges" bike aufgebaut, das vorne. Die Ausstattung ist nicht so gut aber sie fährt auch nur ab und zu. Auf jeden Fall fühlt sich das Wild in der Umgebung richtig wohl 





Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Mai 2014)

Ui, auf diesem verblockten Streckenabschnitt müsste ich aber passen 


Schönes Bike


----------



## nauker (18. Mai 2014)

Ich find den Rahmen und das Rahmendesign unverändert gelungen! Viel Spass beim Fahren!


----------



## oneeasy (18. Mai 2014)

Ja das finde ich auch



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nauker (18. Mai 2014)

weil es mein "Heimatrevier" ist...

nächstes WE findet in Ransbach-Baumbach/Höhr-Grenzhausen (Kannenbäckerland) der MünzExtrembike-Marathon statt.

http://www.muenz-sportkonzept.de/extrembike/

Und ein paar RaceRotwildfahrer gibt es ja hier auch. Landschaftlich ist die Strecke sehr reizvoll und abwechslungsreich. Vielleicht sieht man sich...


----------



## Grizzly1 (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo Rotwild-Freunde
Ich möchte mir ein 2014 E1 zulegen, bin mir bei der Rahmengröße aber noch unschlüssig (M oder L)
Ich bin 1,76 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85cm.
Hier sind ja schon einige 2014 E1 Besitzer, welche Rahmengröße fahrt Ihr denn?


----------



## heizer1980 (19. Mai 2014)

Fahre das E1 in 26'' bei identischen Körpermaßen in M mit einem 55 Vorbau. Passt 1A.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Mai 2014)

75kg, 2011er "M", 30er Vorbau, passt prima.
L ist nur unwesentlich größer.


----------



## luxaltera (19. Mai 2014)

30er vb? Welcher?


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Mai 2014)

syntace dingsbums, äh?
http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2024


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2014macHartmann (19. Mai 2014)

'13 er Model 
Körpergröße: 1,83 
Rahmengröße M

Auf Tour etwas zu kurz im bp bzw bergab genau richtig!

Heizer1980s ist ein 13er Mod.


Gruß Denis


----------



## Grizzly1 (19. Mai 2014)

denis.sine schrieb:


> '13 er Model
> Körpergröße: 1,83
> Rahmengröße M
> 
> ...


----------



## siem (19. Mai 2014)

E1 2014
Körpergröße: Größe 185 cm
Schrittlänge: 88cm
Rahmengröße: L


----------



## Grizzly1 (19. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Infos von den E1 Biker, werde die Rahmengröße M nehmen.


----------



## JuL (20. Mai 2014)

M sollte gut passen, wenn du es gerne kompakt hast. Ich bin 1,80m groß und bin das 2012er in L gefahren, welches mir etwas zu groß war. Jetzt fahre ich das 2014er in L mit 40mm Vorbau und bin begeistert. Wobei ich gerne eher kompakte Räder fahre.


----------



## JuL (20. Mai 2014)

Hier noch ein Bild meines E1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (20. Mai 2014)

JuL schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild meines E1



Sollen wir die Bikes tauschen 

Es sieht cool aus, gefällt mir


----------



## Maledivo (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo Ritter,

habe eine Frage speziell zu Sattelklemme, fast alle RW-Rahmen haben gleiche Sattelstützedurchmesser (31,6er), daher nicht C1-spezifisch.

Vor einem Monat habe ich Tune Sattelwürger gekauft, bin auch sehr zufrieden.

Am Gardasee wollte ich den Sattelstütze tieferlegen, nach dem Abschrauben der Torx-Schraube kann ich es nicht wieder befestigen.

Nach genauer Hinsehen sind sie Späne vom Gewinde der Sattelklemme tlw. abgefräst.

Nach Rückmeldung bei Fa. Tune scheint es ein gängiges Problem zu sein, insbesondere bei überdimensionierte Sattelstützendurchmesser. So können Torx-Schraube nicht 100 % genau an die Gewinde geschraubt werden. Bei mir war aber ziemlich leichtgängig.

Rotwild liefert 35,0er Klemme aus. Tune 34,9er.

Jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir Tune Sattelklemme mit Schnellspanner hole, nur habe ich Bedenken dass ich hinterher gleiches Spiel habe.

Hope hat auch in Rot eloxiert. Bei Tune gefällt mir da es nicht überdimensioniert ist wie bei meiste Sattelklemme.

Wie ist Eure Erfahrung und welche Sattelklemme habt Ihr? Original RW?

Vielleicht ist es wichtig, ich habe CB Cobalt 3 31,6er Stütze in Iron.

Danke vorab für die Antworten


----------



## JuL (20. Mai 2014)

Danke Maledivo, aber gebe das Bike so schnell nicht wieder her


----------



## Maledivo (20. Mai 2014)

JuL schrieb:


> Danke Maledivo, aber gebe das Bike so schnell nicht wieder her



Mist, ... 

Viel Freude mit diesem Prachtbike.

War eben auf Hometrails unterwegs und vermisse die Trails am Lago so sehr. Schöne lange Abfahrten.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (20. Mai 2014)

Hi, also ich habe seit letzter Woche das 2014er E1 in L.
Bin 1,78 klein und habe Schrittlänge von 86 cm. Und ich muss sagen, dass L richtig gut passt. 

Und ab Donnerstag werde ich es dann in der Schweiz und ab Sonntag in Naturns testen! 




Grizzly1 schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild-Freunde
> Ich möchte mir ein 2014 E1 zulegen, bin mir bei der Rahmengröße aber noch unschlüssig (M oder L)
> Ich bin 1,76 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85cm.
> Hier sind ja schon einige 2014 E1 Besitzer, welche Rahmengröße fahrt Ihr denn?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (20. Mai 2014)

Hier noch ein Bild von meinem neuen Hirsch. 
Bin ja echt erstaunt, wie agil das neue E1 trotz größerer Räder und flachem Lenkwinkel (im Vergleich zu meinem 2012er X2) noch ist.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (20. Mai 2014)

Mal ein Bild von meinem 2011/2012 E1





Ride on
Chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Mai 2014)

@Maledivo:
Syntace hat was vernünftiges im programm


----------



## Maledivo (20. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @Maledivo:
> Syntace hat was vernünftiges im programm



Danke, ich gucke mal nach.


----------



## siem (20. Mai 2014)

JuL schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild meines E1



Gratuliere, sieht super aus. Hab auch schon überlegt auf 1x11 umzurüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (20. Mai 2014)

@JuL 
Da kann ich mich den anderen nur anschließen. Kommt schon gut  

@Ride-On chris
Was war da mit der Kette los? Da gehört sie aber nicht hin...


----------



## AMDude (20. Mai 2014)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild von meinem neuen Hirsch.
> Bin ja echt erstaunt, wie agil das neue E1 trotz größerer Räder und flachem Lenkwinkel (im Vergleich zu meinem 2012er X2) noch ist.



Nach einer weiteren Ausfahrt heute mit meinem neuen E1, muss ich sagen, dass ich immer mehr begeistert bin. Ich finde es zwar noch immer etwas träger im Vergleich zum meinem 2011 X1, aber wenn man sich mal daran gewöhnt hat, dass man etwas aktiver fahren muss, ist das kein Thema.
Überrascht hat mich auch, dass ich unseren "Schicksalshügel" ohne Probleme hochgekommen bin. Zwar fehlt mir die kleinste Übersetzung der 3x10 und es tritt sich etwas schwerer, aber es geht gut und das Vorderrad blieb schön am Boden. Generell fährt es gut hoch, wenn auch etwas schwerer zu treten.
Das größte Plus ist aber bei technischen Bergauf-Passagen zu spüren (die weit bessere Downhill-Performance natürlich außer acht gelassen . Die 13 mm mehr Tretlagerhöhe in Verbindung mit den größeren Rädern verhindert das Aufsetzen der Pedale, was ich beim X1 oft hatte. Lässt sich jetzt viel entspannter und auch schneller hochfahren. 

Kurzum....tolles Bike!


----------



## zyx (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Habe selbst das R.X1 FS 27,5 und meine eben auf bike-mailorder.de über den Mountain King 27,5 x 2,4 gestolpert zu sein,
den ich hinten eigentlich noch mal testen wollte. Aktuell ist TrailKing 2,2 auf Syntace W35 drin und viel Luft ist da aber nicht mehr. Hat schon mal jemand 2.4 erfolgreich montiert?

Aloha
Uwe


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Mai 2014)

Erfahrung mit explizit den 27,5" Reifen habe ich nicht.
Aber in 26" ist da ein großer Unterschied, auch in der Höhe!


----------



## Groudon (21. Mai 2014)

Der TrailKing in 2.2 soll ja ähnlich breit bauen wie MK 2.4 und XK 2.4.


----------



## Kiefer (21. Mai 2014)

zyx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Habe selbst das R.X1 FS 27,5 und meine eben auf bike-mailorder.de über den Mountain King 27,5 x 2,4 gestolpert zu sein,
> den ich hinten eigentlich noch mal testen wollte. Aktuell ist TrailKing 2,2 auf Syntace W35 drin und viel Luft ist da aber nicht mehr. Hat schon mal jemand 2.4 erfolgreich montiert?
> ...


 
Also RQ/Trailking 2,2 und MK2/X-King 2.4 passen in 26"gut zusammen.
Die RQ baut etwas höher, aber in der Breite ist da nicht viel unterschied.
Ich fahre aktuell vorne die RQ 2.2, hinten X-King 2.4, gute Kombi für den Sommer.
Vermute bei 27,5" ist das ähnlich.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Maledivo (21. Mai 2014)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Also RQ/Trailking 2,2 und MK2/X-King 2.4 passen in 26"gut zusammen.
> Die RQ baut etwas höher, aber in der Breite ist da nicht viel unterschied.
> ...
> Vermute bei 27,5" ist das ähnlich.
> ...



Genau, ich habe bisher Kombi RQ 2,2/MK 2,2, MK 2,2 schaut eine Nummer kleiner aus und da gibt´s noch viel Platz. Bei RQ 2,2 als Hinterrad ist schon fast das Maximum am Rahmen.

Mittlereweile fahre ich nach Tripps am Gardasee auch komplett RQ für Hometrails. Ist einfach besser (natürlich Geschmacksache).


----------



## luxaltera (21. Mai 2014)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/390123

falls doch noch jemand ein gut gepflegtes 2011er X1 in Gr S möchte...


----------



## zyx (21. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Antworten bezüglich des Mountain King. In der Tat geht es mir um die Höhe des Reifens wegen Abstand zum Yoke - ansonsten sehe ich da keine Probleme. War eben nochmal auf reifenbreiten-datenbank.de und der MK 27,5x2,4 steht da jetzt auch drin. Ich werde es wohl mal riskieren, auch wenn ein wenig Restrisiko bleibt.

Aloha
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (21. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte da noch einen R2 HT Rahmen anzubieten. Ich stelle komplett auf 29" um, deshalb muss er weg. Zuletzt bin ich mit dem Rahmen auch einen 650b LRS gefahren: zum Bikemarkt


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Mai 2014)

*Ich wiederhole:*

*So Leute, nochmal zu dem Thema:*
*- 90% Trailanteil*
*- flüssig, nicht verblockt*
*- viele Hütteneinkehr*
*- lockere Atmosphäre*
*- Strecken nach Absprache, unterwegs immer wieder änderbar*
*- gemütlich bergauf*
*- geil bergab*
*- Abbruch jederzeit möglich, Rückweg findet jeder*

*Was wollt ihr mehr????*

*Und es ist schissegal welches Bike jemand fährt!!!*
So Leute,
nach dem schönen Event von Rotwild könnten wir uns doch endlich nochmal in der Pfalz treffen?

*Wann*: Freitag 13. Juni bis Sonntag 15. Juni

*Wo*: Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/

*Unterkunft*: sucht jeder selbst

*Treffpunkt*: Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus in Weyher, Josef Meyer Straße 5

*Tourenstart*: Freitag ~15:00 Uhr, Samstag & Sonntag 10:00 Uhr

*Streckenart*: hoher Anteil an flüssigen Trails, für jeden fahrbar

*Verpflegung*: reichlich bewirtschaftete Hütten

Ggf. kann man schon am Freitagmorgen mit dem Biken anfangen, das kann ich aber noch nicht genau sagen.
Und die Jungs von Rotwild sind natürlich auch gerne gesehen!

Wir haben sogar über Silvester die Trails etwas aufgeräumt:




_Und wer mitfährt trägt sich mal hier ein:
1. RedPulli
2. RockyRider66
3. grosser ( das lass ich mir doch nicht entgehen!)
4. noie95
5. Nathaniel
6. Kai1978
7. Kai1978 Kollege 1
8. Kai1978 Kollege 2_
_9. Phillip_
_10. Nils (nur Sonntag)_


----------



## heizer1980 (21. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *Ich wiederhole:*
> 
> *So Leute, nochmal zu dem Thema:*
> *- 90% Trailanteil*
> ...


11. Heizer 1989 (Samstag u. Sonntag)


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Mai 2014)

das ist doch mal ein Wort!


----------



## deejay (21. Mai 2014)

Bei mir wirds mit 187 ein E1 2014 in XL.
Wie macht sich die Pike im Vergleich zur 34 CTD im E1?
Finde die Marzocchi 350 CR extrem interessant, aber leider ist sie noch nicht raus. Der ursprüngliche Plan ist die Fox direkt ungefahren gg die Pike zu tauschen, aber evtl geb ich der 34 auch ne Chance und warte auf die Marzocchi...


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Mai 2014)

Du solltest die 2014er Fox erst einmal fahren.  Kein Vergleich mehr zu den Vorgängern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Mai 2014)

*So Leute, nochmal zu dem Thema:*
*- 90% Trailanteil*
*- flüssig, nicht verblockt*
*- viele Hütteneinkehr*
*- lockere Atmosphäre*
*- Strecken nach Absprache, unterwegs immer wieder änderbar*
*- gemütlich bergauf*
*- geil bergab*
*- Abbruch jederzeit möglich, Rückweg findet jeder*

*Was wollt ihr mehr????*

*Und es ist schissegal welches Bike jemand fährt!!!*
So Leute,
nach dem schönen Event von Rotwild könnten wir uns doch endlich nochmal in der Pfalz treffen?

*Wann*: Freitag 13. Juni bis Sonntag 15. Juni

*Wo*: Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/

*Unterkunft*: sucht jeder selbst

*Treffpunkt*: Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus in Weyher, Josef Meyer Straße 5

*Tourenstart*: Freitag ~15:00 Uhr, Samstag & Sonntag 10:00 Uhr

*Streckenart*: hoher Anteil an flüssigen Trails, für jeden fahrbar

*Verpflegung*: reichlich bewirtschaftete Hütten

Ggf. kann man schon am Freitagmorgen mit dem Biken anfangen, das kann ich aber noch nicht genau sagen.
Und die Jungs von Rotwild sind natürlich auch gerne gesehen!

Wir haben sogar über Silvester die Trails etwas aufgeräumt:




_Und wer mitfährt trägt sich mal hier ein:
1. RedPulli
2. RockyRider66
3. grosser ( das lass ich mir doch nicht entgehen!)
4. noie95
5. Nathaniel
6. Kai1978
7. Kai1978 Kollege 1
8. Kai1978 Kollege 2_
_9. Phillip_
_10. Nils (nur Sonntag)_
_11. Heizer 1989 (Samstag u. Sonntag)_


----------



## heizer1980 (22. Mai 2014)

Oh man... ich sehe gerade, dass ich zu blöde bin meinen eigenen Namen richtig zu schreiben. Habe mich mal eben 9 Jährchen jünger gemacht. 
Hoffe das sind die ersten Anzeichen der Midlivecrises, dann kauf ich mir nämlich statt einem Cabrio einen weiteren Hirsch


----------



## Devilz1985 (22. Mai 2014)

weiss net ob das Video von Brombachtal schon hier gepostet wurde ... schaut mal rein wenn ihr es noch gesehen habt>


----------



## abi_1984 (22. Mai 2014)

Das Einbinden klappt gerade nicht....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *So Leute, nochmal zu dem Thema:*
> *- 90% Trailanteil*
> *- flüssig, nicht verblockt*
> *- viele Hütteneinkehr*
> ...


 
Bei mir wird es leider nichts. Ich wurde zur Teilnahme an einer Geburtstagsfeier zwangsverpflichtet


----------



## XLS (22. Mai 2014)

hat noch jemand bilder vom rotwild performance day sonntag in beerfelden?


----------



## JuL (23. Mai 2014)

deejay schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds mit 187 ein E1 2014 in XL.
> Wie macht sich die Pike im Vergleich zur 34 CTD im E1?
> Finde die Marzocchi 350 CR extrem interessant, aber leider ist sie noch nicht raus. Der ursprüngliche Plan ist die Fox direkt ungefahren gg die Pike zu tauschen, aber evtl geb ich der 34 auch ne Chance und warte auf die Marzocchi...



Hi,
da ich das E1 direkt mit Pike aufgebaut habe, habe ich leider keinen Vergleich zur Fox, bin aber mit der Pike sehr glücklich, passt perfekt ins Bike.
Bin auch schon kurz auf einem E1 mit Mattoc gesessen, hat sich auch sehr gelungen angefühlt! Aber da die nicht lieferbar war, die Pike dagegen schon, wurde mir die Qual der Wahl abgenommen .


----------



## XLS (23. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *So Leute, nochmal zu dem Thema:*
> *- 90% Trailanteil*
> *- flüssig, nicht verblockt*
> *- viele Hütteneinkehr*
> ...





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *So Leute, nochmal zu dem Thema:*
> *- 90% Trailanteil*
> *- flüssig, nicht verblockt*
> *- viele Hütteneinkehr*
> ...


12.XLS ( 1Tag)


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Mai 2014)

jeah!


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Mai 2014)

*So Leute, nochmal zu dem Thema:*
*- 90% Trailanteil*
*- flüssig, nicht verblockt*
*- viele Hütteneinkehr*
*- lockere Atmosphäre*
*- Strecken nach Absprache, unterwegs immer wieder änderbar*
*- gemütlich bergauf*
*- geil bergab*
*- Abbruch jederzeit möglich, Rückweg findet jeder*

*Was wollt ihr mehr????*

*Und es ist schissegal welches Bike jemand fährt!!!*
So Leute,
nach dem schönen Event von Rotwild könnten wir uns doch endlich nochmal in der Pfalz treffen?

*Wann*: Freitag 13. Juni bis Sonntag 15. Juni

*Wo*: Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/

*Unterkunft*: sucht jeder selbst

*Treffpunkt*: Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus in Weyher, Josef Meyer Straße 5

*Tourenstart*: Freitag ~15:00 Uhr, Samstag & Sonntag 10:00 Uhr

*Streckenart*: hoher Anteil an flüssigen Trails, für jeden fahrbar

*Verpflegung*: reichlich bewirtschaftete Hütten

Ggf. kann man schon am Freitagmorgen mit dem Biken anfangen, das kann ich aber noch nicht genau sagen.
Und die Jungs von Rotwild sind natürlich auch gerne gesehen!

Wir haben sogar über Silvester die Trails etwas aufgeräumt:




_Und wer mitfährt trägt sich mal hier ein:
1. RedPulli
2. RockyRider66
3. grosser ( das lass ich mir doch nicht entgehen!)
4. noie95
5. Nathaniel
6. Kai1978
7. Kai1978 Kollege 1
8. Kai1978 Kollege 2_
_9. Phillip_
_10. Nils (nur Sonntag)_
_11. Heizer 1989 (Samstag u. Sonntag)_
_12. XLS (1 Tag)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nauker (25. Mai 2014)

Gestern nach der Zieleinfahrt MünzExtrembike...
Soweit ich es überblicken konnte, war kein einziges Rotwild unterwegs...Aber ab einem gewissen Punkt konnte man eh nix mehr an den Rädern erkennen.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
gibt es hier Rotwilder aus Heilbronn/Neckarsulm und Umgebung?
So ganz alleine durch die Wälder zu pflügen macht dann auf Dauer doch nur wenig Laune.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Mai 2014)

komm doch einfach zu pfalztreffen. ist doch nicht weit von dir


----------



## Fast4ward79 (25. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> komm doch einfach zu pfalztreffen. ist doch nicht weit von dir



Das hatte ich mir schon überlegt, bin aber zu der Zeit beruflich gebunden...


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Mai 2014)

Hm, schade.
Ich schlage vor dass jeder der nicht mitfährt seine Frau oder Freundin schicken muss.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor dass jeder der nicht mitfährt seine Frau oder Freundin schicken muss.



Was willst Du denn mit so vielen Frauen machen? 

Ich glaube ich habe die toleranteste Frau die  gibt  Ich darf gar nicht die Stunden zählen die sie mit mir schon in diversen Krankenhäusern verbracht hat ( hat aber nichts mit meiner Fahrtechnik zu tun ).


----------



## Maledivo (25. Mai 2014)

Hi Andreas,

leider muss ich passen für Pfalz-Treffen, muss eine Hochzeit fotografieren .

Wir sehen uns bald, ...

 Maledivo


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Mai 2014)

eure Frauen müssen uns dann abends die bikes putzen.
Wetten dass ihr beim nächsten mal alle "mitgegeben" werdet?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> eure Frauen müssen uns dann abends die bikes putzen.
> Wetten dass ihr beim nächsten mal alle "mitgegeben" werdet?



Sie hat gefragt wo sie hinkommen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Mai 2014)

steht doch alles in der Beschreibung?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. Mai 2014)

Ich habe ihr nur Deine Antwort vorgelesen.
Sie kennt ja die Beschreibung nicht und es war halt ihre spontane Reaktion


----------



## -LUTZ- (27. Mai 2014)

Mal ne Frage an die X1- und X2-Kenner: Kann ich folgenden Dämpfer in das X2 bauen ?

Fox RP23
Länge: 200mm
Hub: 57mm

Normalerweise ist ja einer mit 51mm HUb verbaut. 
Wie wirken sich die 6mm aus ? Schlägt das FAhrwerk evtl sogar da an den Rahmen ?


----------



## keller79 (27. Mai 2014)

Jawohl, die Verbindung zwischen den beiden Kettenstreben knallt an das Sitzrohr.


----------



## -LUTZ- (27. Mai 2014)

DAnke für die schnelle Antwort !


----------



## Fast4ward79 (27. Mai 2014)

Wie viel SAG empfehlt ihr für ein Standard X2 (Fox Float 32 Gabel und dem Fox Float CDXT Dämpfer) wenn ihr euch auf normalen Single Trails bewegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -LUTZ- (27. Mai 2014)

Kommt auch ein bisschen drauf an wie du fährst und wie Deine Gewohnheiten sind. Ich fahre hier die Haus- und Hoftrails in Heidelberg immer mit ca30% Sag.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Mai 2014)

25% im stehen sind ok


----------



## 2014macHartmann (28. Mai 2014)

20% ich Mags was härter. Wobei ich einen RP23 hab


Gruß Denis


----------



## grosser (28. Mai 2014)

*So Leute, nochmal zu dem Thema:*
*- 90% Trailanteil*
*- flüssig, nicht verblockt*
*- viele Hütteneinkehr*
*- lockere Atmosphäre*
*- Strecken nach Absprache, unterwegs immer wieder änderbar*
*- gemütlich bergauf*
*- geil bergab*
*- Abbruch jederzeit möglich, Rückweg findet jeder*

*Was wollt ihr mehr????*

*Und es ist schissegal welches Bike jemand fährt!!!*
So Leute,
nach dem schönen Event von Rotwild könnten wir uns doch endlich nochmal in der Pfalz treffen?

*Wann*: Freitag 13. Juni bis Sonntag 15. Juni

*Wo*: Weyher in der Pfalz,http://www.weyher.de/

*Unterkunft*: sucht jeder selbst

*Treffpunkt*: Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus in Weyher, Josef Meyer Straße 5

*Tourenstart*: Freitag ~15:00 Uhr, Samstag & Sonntag 10:00 Uhr

*Streckenart*: hoher Anteil an flüssigen Trails, für jeden fahrbar

*Verpflegung*: reichlich bewirtschaftete Hütten

Ggf. kann man schon am Freitagmorgen mit dem Biken anfangen, das kann ich aber noch nicht genau sagen.
Und die Jungs von Rotwild sind natürlich auch gerne gesehen!

Wir haben sogar über Silvester die Trails etwas aufgeräumt:



_Und wer mitfährt trägt sich mal hier ein:
1. RedPulli
2. RockyRider66
3. grosser ( das lass ich mir doch nicht entgehen!)
4. noie95
5. Nathaniel
6. Kai1978
7. Kai1978 Kollege 1
8. Kai1978 Kollege 2_
_9. Phillip_
_10. Nils (nur Sonntag)_
_11. Heizer 1989 (Samstag u. Sonntag)_
_12. XLS (1 Tag)_
_13. Grosser ich bringe noch Markus mit!_


----------



## Fast4ward79 (28. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten


----------



## taylor (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich brauche ein paar Erfahrungen von Euch: ich will mir vielleicht ein R1FS (26 Zoll natürlich) aufbauen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen hiermit? Wie verhält sich der Hinterbau? Ich will hiermit Marathon + Touren fahren. Danke.


----------



## at021971 (30. Mai 2014)

Welcher Jahrgang? Welcher Hinterbau? ALS I (Gleitlager: 2003 - 2009) oder ALS II (Kugellager: 2009 - 2012). Beide Hinterbauten sind bei racemäßigem SAG von 15 - 20 % mehr oder weniger wippfrei. Damit haben sie sehr guten Vortriebe bei hoher Antriebsneutralität. Ich habe ein R.R2 FS mit ALS II und ein R.GT1 mit ALS I. Persönlich würde ich eher nach einem R.R2 FS Ausschau halten, das es deutlich steifer, speziell im Tretlagerbereich ist. Bei www.schaltwerk-bikes.de gibt es noch welche.


----------



## at021971 (30. Mai 2014)

Zudem ist das Bike eher sportlich lang und damit für das Touren nicht so optimal. Da sind R.GT1/R.GT2 FS angenehmer. Für Cross Country und Marathon Rennen passen R.R1/R2 FS 26" dafür ums so besser.


----------



## at021971 (30. Mai 2014)

Um noch mal auf das Fahrwerk und den Unterschied zwischen ALS I und ALS II zurückzukommen. ALS II spricht durch die Kugellager sensibler an, während man beim ALS I erst immer ein kleines Losbrechmoment überwinden muss. ALS II ist durch die Verwendung von Kugellagern auch wartungsärmer.


----------



## taylor (30. Mai 2014)

Ist auch eines von Schaltwerk-Bikes. Ist ein Model aus den Jahren 2009-2012/2013. Momentan Fahre ich ein Spark in L. Dies ist mir zu gestreckt (Oberrohr 618 mm). Ich habe das Problem, dass ist sehr lange Beine habe, d.h. ich brauche ein langes Sattelrohr und ein moderates Oberrohr. Beim M-Rahmen hätte ich ein OR von 600, was dann wesentlich besser passen sollt. Soviel zu meinen Gedankengängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (30. Mai 2014)

Wie große bist Du und welche Schrittlänge hast Du? Ich bin 191 cm und haben 94 cm Schrittlänge bei einem R.R2 FS (2010) in Größe L=540 mm und einer Oberrohrlänge von 620 mm mit einem 110 mm Vorbau. Das R.GT1 GS (2009) ist hingegen in Größe XL= 555 mm und hat eine Oberrohrlänge von 615 mm und einem 120 mm Vorbau. Beide passen perfekt.


----------



## taylor (30. Mai 2014)

Ich bin nur 177 cm, habe aber eine Schrittlänge von 86 cm. Ich würde den Rahmen in M nehmen.


----------



## at021971 (30. Mai 2014)

Auf jeden Fall eher M als L, wenn nicht sogar eines in S.


----------



## taylor (30. Mai 2014)

M sollte passen. Von der Geo passt dies eher als mein Spark. Habe jetzt im Netz einen neuen Rahmen für unter € 700,00 gefunden. Werde wahrscheinlich zuschlagen. Sattelstütze brauche im 27,2 mm, was für ein Schellenmaß für den Umwerfer braucht man denn?


----------



## taylor (30. Mai 2014)

Noch eine Frage: habe noch ein 120 mm Gabel von Fox rumliegen. Oder soll ich mir eher eine 100 mm Gabel zulegen?


----------



## paulp13 (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,
Ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe: Ich hab mir einen 2011er E1 Rahmen aufgebaut. Es geht um das Schaltauge und Schaltwerk. Als ich das Schaltwerk, Sram X9, ans Schaltauge geschraubt habe, ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass der Anschlag am Schaltwerk nur gerade so am Anschlag vom Auge anliegt. Auf dem Bild sieht man, das nur noch die Kanten der beiden Teile aneinander liegen. Heute bei einer Ausfahrt ist es dann passiert: Das Schaltwerk ist über den Anschlag vom Auge gerutscht. Der Anschlag vom Schaltauge müsste doch eigentlich größer sein, damit das Schaltwerk mehr anliegt und nicht nur die Kante. Gibt es für den Rahmen verschieden Schaltaugen oder ist das Sram Schaltwerk nicht passend? Bei den Anschlägen sollte es doch zwischen Shimano und Sram keine Unterschiede geben!?


----------



## at021971 (30. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte beim Testrad, vor dem Kauf des R.R2 FS 26", eine 120 mm Magura Durin drin und die war mir an der Front eindeutig zu hoch. Hae sie dann gegen eine Fox F100 RL getauscht. Die passt besser. Da kommt man auch extremste Steigungen mit hoch.


----------



## at021971 (30. Mai 2014)

Wenn die Sattelstütze 27,1 mm Durchmesser haben muss, dann ist der Rahmen von 2011 oder später. Vorher hatte es nämlich 31,6 mm Sattelstützenmaß. Aber auch die Modelljahre ab 2011 haben wohl im unteren Teil des Sitzrohrs das normale Maß, da sie sich wohl zum Tretlager hin breiter werden. Und die Schimano Umwerfer haben eh eine Unterlage dabei um von 34,9 auf 31,8 mm zu reduzieren, sollte das Rohr dünner sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Mai 2014)

paulp13 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe: Ich hab mir einen 2011er E1 Rahmen aufgebaut. Es geht um das Schaltauge und Schaltwerk. Als ich das Schaltwerk, Sram X9, ans Schaltauge geschraubt habe, ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass der Anschlag am Schaltwerk nur gerade so am Anschlag vom Auge anliegt. Auf dem Bild sieht man, das nur noch die Kanten der beiden Teile aneinander liegen. Heute bei einer Ausfahrt ist es dann passiert: Das Schaltwerk ist über den Anschlag vom Auge gerutscht. Der Anschlag vom Schaltauge müsste doch eigentlich größer sein, damit das Schaltwerk mehr anliegt und nicht nur die Kante. Gibt es für den Rahmen verschieden Schaltaugen oder ist das Sram Schaltwerk nicht passend? Bei den Anschlägen sollte es doch zwischen Shimano und Sram keine Unterschiede geben!?


Mein XT Schaltwerk steht zwar auch weit am Ende des Schnippels, aber das reicht seit 3 Jahren.
Nimm mal Kontakt mit Rotwild auf, es gibt einige verschiedene Ausführungen.
Ist denn dein Schaltwerk ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulp13 (30. Mai 2014)

Ja, das Schaltwerk ist okay. Es war vorher an einem anderen Bike montiert. Da hat es besser ausgesehen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Mai 2014)

Schreib mal Mail an Rotwild oder greif zum Hörer.
Ist ja das Schöne wenn der Hersteller nicht am anderen Ende der Welt sitzt.


----------



## fruchtmoose (31. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## Orakel (31. Mai 2014)

oder hier nachschauen
http://shop.rotwild.de/index.php?list=ERSATZTEILE


----------



## paulp13 (31. Mai 2014)

Ich hab jetzt mal eine Anfrage an Rotwild gestellt. Abwarten was die sagen.


----------



## abi_1984 (31. Mai 2014)

Spezielles Schaltauge für Sram gibt es nicht.
http://www.rotwild.de/downloads/montageanleitungen/rotwild_uebersicht_schaltaugen_und_inlays.pdf
Schraub die Schraube einfach andersrum rein, dann hast Du durch den Schraubenkopf genug Auflagefläche. Zumindest musste ich das bei meinem XT Schaltwerk mit ner 11-42 Kassette so machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulp13 (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
Hast du vielleicht ein Bild davon. Ich fahre nämlich auch 11-42 Zähne mit Mirfe-Ritzel


----------



## abi_1984 (31. Mai 2014)

Sowas fahr ich auch. Bild habe ich keins. Kriegst Du aber auch so hin.
So in der Art:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1618847


----------



## paulp13 (31. Mai 2014)

So ganz werd ich daraus nicht schlau. Welche Schraube meinst du, mit anders rum reinbauen?


----------



## abi_1984 (31. Mai 2014)

Ich habe Deine Fragestellung so verstanden, dass die B-Schraube /B-Screw, die den Abstand des oberen Leitröllchens / Pulleys zur Kassette festlegt an der Nase des Schaltauges abgerutscht ist,weil du die wegen des 42er Ritzels sehr weit reinschreiben musstest,  richtig? Und genau diese Schraube kann man zumindest bei Shimano von der andern Seite durchschrauben (wenn man das Schaltwerk vorher vom Schaltauge abgeschraubt hat ). Ansonsten kannst Du natürlich auch versuchen, die Kettenlänge zu optimieren bzw. Zu verlängern, dass Du die B-Schraube gar nicht so weit reinschreiben musst.
Alternativ würde ich durch Aufschrauben einer Mutter oder Hutmutter die Auflagefläche vergrößern.
Müssen wir aber hier nicht breittreten, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/xx1-alternativen-diy.601751/ da gibt es genug zu Lesen zu dem Thema...


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2014)

*Hi zusammen,*

*das Pfalztreffen rückt näher und ich habe eben erfahren, dass an dem Wochenende die "Dorfkerwe" ist.*
*Zimmer wären daher langsam rar.*

*Wer hat npch keine Unterkunft?*
*Bitte schnell suchen!*

*Und wer will sonst noch mit????*


----------



## paulp13 (31. Mai 2014)

@abi: Da hast du mich falsch verstanden. Es nicht um irgendwelche Schrauben. Ich weiss was du meinst, aber das ist nicht mein Problem. Schau auf dem Foto das ich in meinem Thred angehängt habe, da müsstest du das Problem schon erkennen.


----------



## abi_1984 (1. Juni 2014)

Stimmt. Warum bei Dir die Anschlagnase des Schaltwerks so weit außen sitzt, versteh ich allerdings nicht. Ist das bei SRAM generell so? War mir nicht bewusst, dass sich bei X0 usw. die B-Schraube gar nicht am Schaltauge abstützt. 
Insofern muss ich leider passen und entschuldige mich für die Verwirrung.


----------



## Maledivo (1. Juni 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @Maledivo:
> Syntace hat was vernünftiges im programm



Danke für den super Tipp, der ist wirklich der beste Sattelklemme, die ich hatte.

Heute war ich wieder an unsere Runde, habe wohl ein neues Streckenrekord meinerseits gemacht, ich liebe RQ an Hinterachse, würde MK2 nicht mehr montieren, mehr Rollwiderstand gleiche ich durch mehr Muskel an Beinen aus


----------



## paulp13 (3. Juni 2014)

So, ich hab mein Problem nun laut Bild gelöst. Es passt auch jetzt super. Die Schaltaugen von 2011 wurden nur für Shimano hergestellt, nicht für SRAM.
Allerdings hab ich ein anderes Problem: Ich bekomm mein Schaltwerk absolut nicht sauber eingestellt. Entweder rasseln die unteren 3-4 Ritzel oder die oberen. Je nachdem wie ich die Spannung verstelle. Das Sachaltauge sieht auch nicht so aus als wäre es verbogen.


----------



## paulp13 (3. Juni 2014)

Anbei das Bild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Juni 2014)

So Jungs, jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische!

Ist schon jemand am Freitag beim Pfalztreffen dabei?
Muss mich ja irgendwie nach euch richten.

Tragt euch doch mal hier in die Liste ein:

_1. RedPulli (richtet sich nach mir)_
_2. RockyRider66 (richtet sich nach euch)_
_3. noie95_
_4. Werner & Kollegen_
_5. Nathaniel_
_6. Kai1978_
_7. Kai1978 Kollege 1_
_8. Kai1978 Kollege 2_
_9. Phillip (ist schon jetzt da)_
_10. Nils (nur Sonntag)_
_11. Heizer 1989 (Samstag u. Sonntag)_
_12. XLS (1 Tag)_
_13. Grosser ich bringe noch Markus mit!_
_14. noch ein Markus (nur Sonntag)_


----------



## heizer1980 (5. Juni 2014)

Ich reise erst Freitag Abend an, damit ich Samstag fit bin um bei euch halbwegs mit zuhalten. 
Melde mich dann wenn ich da bin, können ja noch eine Weinschorle trinken. Hab gehört damit würde man besser schlafen.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (5. Juni 2014)

servus leude, habe mir heude en rotwild e1 gegönnt. würde da gerne en vivid coil einbauen. meine frage ist jetz kann mit wer was für die rebound oder compression tunes empfehlen.  bzw welche tunes hat der verbaute fox dämpfer???
mfg


----------



## Nathaniel (5. Juni 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> So Jungs, jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische!
> 
> Ist schon jemand am Freitag beim Pfalztreffen dabei?
> Muss mich ja irgendwie nach euch richten.
> ...



Ich wär am Freitag dabei-zeitlich bin ich flexibel.

Nathaniel


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Juni 2014)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> servus leude, habe mir heude en rotwild e1 gegönnt. würde da gerne en vivid coil einbauen. meine frage ist jetz kann mit wer was für die rebound oder compression tunes empfehlen.  bzw welche tunes hat der verbaute fox dämpfer???
> mfg



Coil geht erst ab Bj 2012 bei den Modellen mit Knick im Sattelrohr.
Der Hinterbau ist so konstruiert, dass er keine besonderen Abstimmungen benötigt.
Daher ist haben sowohl Zugstufe als auch Druckstufe "M".
Aber das bezieht sich auf die Modelle von Fox!

RS baut i. R. eher straffe Setups die nicht unbedingt mit Fox zu vergleichen sind.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Juni 2014)

Nathaniel schrieb:


> Ich wär am Freitag dabei-zeitlich bin ich flexibel.
> 
> Nathaniel


Bist aber auch die anderen tage da?


----------



## noie95 (5. Juni 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> So Jungs, jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische!
> 
> Ist schon jemand am Freitag beim Pfalztreffen dabei?
> Muss mich ja irgendwie nach euch richten.
> ...


 
hallo.
ja ich habe den freitag fest eingeplant. habe auch mein zimmer reserviert für freitag und samstag
mein plan war um ca. 12.30 aufzubrechen. ich wäre dann 14-14.30 am feuerwehrhaus in weyher
ich könnte aber auch bisle früher oder später anreisen... wann kommst du?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Juni 2014)

noie95 schrieb:


> hallo.
> ja ich habe den freitag fest eingeplant. habe auch mein zimmer reserviert für freitag und samstag
> mein plan war um ca. 12.30 aufzubrechen. ich wäre dann 14-14.30 am feuerwehrhaus in weyher
> ich könnte aber auch bisle früher oder später anreisen... wann kommst du?


Ich denke auch so um den Dreh einzutreffen.
Mal sehen wie RedPulli aus seinem Laden kommt.


----------



## fruchtmoose (5. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (5. Juni 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> So Jungs, jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische!
> 
> Ist schon jemand am Freitag beim Pfalztreffen dabei?
> Muss mich ja irgendwie nach euch richten.



jo. ich treffe mit Markus am Freitag so um 14:00 ein!
wir haben ein Appartement bis Sonntag gebucht.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2014)

grosser schrieb:


> jo. ich treffe mit Markus am Freitag so um 14:00 ein!
> wir haben ein Appartement bis Sonntag gebucht.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2014)

grosser schrieb:


> jo. ich treffe mit Markus am Freitag so um 14:00 ein!
> wir haben ein Appartement bis Sonntag gebucht.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2014)

grosser schrieb:


> jo. ich treffe mit Markus am Freitag so um 14:00 ein!
> wir haben ein Appartement bis Sonntag gebucht.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter


----------



## Maledivo (6. Juni 2014)

Hi Andreas,

so großer Vorfreude, dass Du drei Mal gleiche Antwort gegeben hast 


Viel Freude und auf unfallfreie Tagen in der Pfalz!


----------



## grosser (6. Juni 2014)

Ich freu mich auch schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (6. Juni 2014)

Ich freu mich auch darauf mal die Leute hier aus dem tollen Thread kennen zu lernen. 
Hoffe das Wetter wird genau so gut, wie es dieses Wochenende wird. Wenn nicht, so what, wir werden schon unseren Spaß haben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2014)

maledivo, du kannst auch mitkommen.


----------



## Maledivo (6. Juni 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> maledivo, du kannst auch mitkommen.



Würde ich sehr gerne, leider bin ich auf einer Hochzeit, muss als Fotograf spielen, ... Naja.


----------



## Nathaniel (7. Juni 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bist aber auch die anderen tage da?



Sonntag ist noch nicht sicher-Freitag und Samstag aber schon.

Nathaniel


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Juni 2014)

bin gerade schon mal hingefahren und suche neue Päddchen.
.


----------



## taylor (7. Juni 2014)

Was für einen Umwerfer brauche ich denn für ein Rotwild R.R1 FS (Jahre 2009 - 2012)? Zug kommt von oben - ist mir klar. Brauche ist Top Pull - Top Swing? Fahre 3-10-Fach. Vielleicht am Bestens ein Link einstellen. Danke.


----------



## taylor (7. Juni 2014)

Vergessen! Will einen Shimano-XT.


----------



## Nathaniel (7. Juni 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> bin gerade schon mal hingefahren und suche neue Päddchen.
> .



Löblich 

Nathaniel


----------



## rockshoxrevel (8. Juni 2014)

kann mir einer sagen was ich für ein buchsenmaß beim dämpfer im e1 von 2013 benötige?? würde die buchsen gerne ordern bevor der rahmen da ist damit ich dann gleich mit dem umbau starten kann.
mfg


----------



## at021971 (8. Juni 2014)

taylor schrieb:


> Was für einen Umwerfer brauche ich denn für ein Rotwild R.R1 FS (Jahre 2009 - 2012)? Zug kommt von oben - ist mir klar. Brauche ist Top Pull - Top Swing? Fahre 3-10-Fach. Vielleicht am Bestens ein Link einstellen. Danke.


 ich habe am meinem R.R2 FS einen Top Pull und Down Swing, die passen und sollen zuverlässiger funktionieren als die Top Swing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (9. Juni 2014)

Achtung hier kommt eine doofe Anfängerfrage. Ich habe seit einigen Tagen ein R.C1 HT, ein wirklich super Bike aber eins stört mich ein bisschen und zwar das die Löcher für den Flaschenhalter so weit oben sind. Da bekommt man nur die Halbliterflaschen unter. Fahrt ihr alle mit Trinkrucksäcken rum?


----------



## Orakel (9. Juni 2014)

An meinem RR2fs passen die 0, 7l Flaschen aus dem Rotwildshop rein, Trinkrucksack wenn ich mit dem AM unterwegs bin.


----------



## Bensemer (9. Juni 2014)

Ok, vielleicht gibt es aber auch unterschiedliche Flaschenhalter von der Höhe. Da habe ich mich noch nicht erkundigt sondern hab einfach den vom alten Esel dran (und wieder ab) geschraubt


----------



## Maledivo (9. Juni 2014)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Achtung hier kommt eine doofe Anfängerfrage. Ich habe seit einigen Tagen ein R.C1 HT, ein wirklich super Bike aber eins stört mich ein bisschen und zwar das die Löcher für den Flaschenhalter so weit oben sind. Da bekommt man nur die Halbliterflaschen unter. Fahrt ihr alle mit Trinkrucksäcken rum?



Fahre selbst immer mit Trinkrucksack, da hat man immer alles dabei  und Bike ist ohne Flaschenhalter und Trinkflasche um paar Gramm leichter .


----------



## Maledivo (9. Juni 2014)

Habe wohl ein neues Bike, ... zumindest nach Aussage meiner Schwiegermutter .

Am Samstag hatte ich endlich Zeit das Bike auf Hochglanz zu bringen.






Habe neue Griffe (finde blau irgendwie cool) montiert, bin richtig zufrieden, ... viel besser als die von kranke Brüder.

Nach dem heutigen Tour schaut es wieder wie vor dem Putzen aus . Es war nicht überall trocken, schwer zu glauben bei diesem Prachtwetter.

Bessert Ihr die Lackschäden mit originale RW-Lackstifte aus? Habe an 3 Stellen heftige Lackabschürfungen, war wohl vom Lago-Touren.

Noch was - zu MT4-Bremsen, nach dem Austauschen (kulanzmässig) der kompletten Bremsen, hatte ich nach fast 1400 km nicht entlüften müssen, die sind immer noch richtig gut. Endlich mal was gutes von Magura .

Das Wetter heute ist richtig cool, war schon ganz früh raus, habe schon Sonnenbrand, verflixt neues Helm (IXS Trail hat wohl zu große Öffnungen), ... aber hat sehr gelohnt.


----------



## Bensemer (9. Juni 2014)

[QUOTE="Maledivo, post: 12052834, member: und Bike ist ohne Flaschenhalter und Trinkflasche um paar Gramm leichter .[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bensemer (9. Juni 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> ... und Bike ist ohne Flaschenhalter und Trinkflasche um paar Gramm leichter .



Und schöner


----------



## Kordl (9. Juni 2014)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Und schöner



Hatte ich anfangs auch. Aber da war mir zu viel Gewicht im Rucksack. 
Jetzt fahr ich mit ca. 0.7 l Tinkflasche und Ersatz im Rucksack. 

Ob das jetzt besser ist.  

Kordl


----------



## heizer1980 (9. Juni 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 298260
> 
> 
> Bessert Ihr die Lackschäden mit originale RW-Lackstifte aus? Habe an 3 Stellen heftige Lackabschürfungen, war wohl vom Lago-Touren.



Ich habe zwar einen Lackstift von RW da aber nutze ihn nicht. Laut Aussage einiger User trocknet der wohl nicht gut aus und zum Lackierer meines Vertrauens habe ich es auch noch nicht geschafft, damit er mir eine passende Farbe anmischt. Wir gehen dann doch lieber gemeinsam Biken.

Wenn ich nur drei defekte Stellen im Lack hätte, würde ich es als neuwertig ansehen. Na ja irgendwie schade drum, ist aber auch ein Nutzgegenstand. Da kommt dann halt auch mal was dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (9. Juni 2014)

Natürlich ist es ein Sportgerät, die Schürfe sind auch harmlos. 

Ich baue Bike sowieso wegen jährliche Pflege aus (Service und evtl. Teile austauschen). Da könnte ich die Schürfen direkt mit ins Programm nehmen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juni 2014)

geh in den Autozüberhörhandel und kauf dir dort einen passenden Lackstift.
Der von Rotwild trocknent wirklich nicht.


----------



## heizer1980 (10. Juni 2014)

@ RockyRider66

Hoffe du hast ein paar neue Trails gefunde  und deinen Spaß gehabt. Aber ich glaube, du musst nochmal hin und etwas Trailpflege betreiben nach dem Sturm gestern abend


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juni 2014)

Habe wirklich 3(!) neue Trails gefunden, dürften insgesamt rd. 10km sein.
Dabei ist ein VielFlowTrail mit schönen Aussichtspunkten, ein laut Beschilderung 5km langer Trail und ein weiterer versteckter Pfad.

Und natürlich natürlich die üblichen Verdächtigen zum runterhacken bei denen wir mal zusammen einen Dämpfer heiß fahren können (versprochen!).

Machen wir alles Unterwegs aus, alles nach Lust und Laune.

Hat vielleicht jemand so eine GoPro und kann Filme anfertigen?
Wir könnten dann den hier Hinterbliebenen etwas Methadon zusammen schneiden.

Und am Dorfplatz hat man dieses Wochenende schon die Kerwe vorbereitet......


----------



## heizer1980 (10. Juni 2014)

Hab eine Rollei 5S, ich bring sie mal mit. Habe aber keine Erfahrung was das Filmen und Schneiden angeht.


----------



## trailinger (10. Juni 2014)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen was ich für ein buchsenmaß beim dämpfer im e1 von 2013 benötige?? würde die buchsen gerne ordern bevor der rahmen da ist damit ich dann gleich mit dem umbau starten kann.
> mfg


8x22


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Locke (10. Juni 2014)

hi,
ich hab heute an meinem RP2 aus dem E1 genau 21,8x mit dem Messschieber gemessen. Rahmen ist MJ2013.
Durchmesser 8mm passt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## C_dale (10. Juni 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Habe wohl ein neues Bike, ... zumindest nach Aussage meiner Schwiegermutter .
> 
> Am Samstag hatte ich endlich Zeit das Bike auf Hochglanz zu bringen.
> 
> ...


Da Blau muss man mögen - wir hatten Pfingsten und nicht Ostern - , aber die Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Den Lack habe ich mir auch nachbestellt, aber ich habe fast das dumpfe Gefühl, dass Alpina Wandfarbe besser hält ...
Die MT 4 hatte ich auch am X1. Da mir aber die Optik, Haptik und die Verarbeitung am X1 nicht gefiel, wechselte ich posermäßig zur Formula T1. Den ersten Satz schickte ich zurück an den Versender zurück, weil nicht schleiffrei montierbar. Den zweiten Satz montierte ich mit verschiedenen Scheiben bis etwas Ruhe an der Scheibenfront einkehrte. Nach jeder Fahrt kam das Ärgernis - schleifende Scheiben - wieder, so dass ich bei Formula Deutschland die schlimmere  und mittlerweile undichte Vorderradbremse auf größeres Lüfterspiel umbauen ließ.
Erstes Fazit: Das Schleifen vorne ist weg, dafür kann ich den Hebel nahe an den Bremsgriff ziehen (!)
Gestern fuhr ich mit dem  X1 bei über 30° wenige Kilometer in den Biergarten. Nach einigen Minuten musste ich immer schwerer treten. Die noch nicht umgebaute Hinterradbremse ging zu und blockierte immer mehr. Also habe ich notgedrungen etwas DOT 4 abgelassen, damit die Bremse wieder frei wurde.
Ich werde also beide T1 zu den Formula-Jungs nach Oberbayern schicken, denn das kann es ja wohl nicht sein.
Soll jeder denken was er will, aber gibt viele T1 im Bikemarkt ...
Aber vielleicht kriegen es die Formula-Jungs endlich hin und muss nicht die Serien-XT verbauen, die schon im Keller liegt...


----------



## deejay (10. Juni 2014)

handlungsempfehlung: xt verbauen und glücklich sein 
war vorher mit der zee schon mehr als glücklich, aber die xt schlägt sie in sachen druckpunkt und dosierbarkeit nochmals. 
fehlende bremskraft konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen. 
die icetech-scheiben kitzeln tatsächlich noch ein bisschen mehr leistung raus, sind scheinbar besser von reibwert. hatte nach dem ersten satz icetech die einfacheren stahlscheiben an der zee, auch mit gleichzeitig montierten belägen kamen sie nicht an die vorgänger heran.
nach ähnlichen unzuverlässigkeiten mit der elixir ist es wirklich ein absoluter genuss, permanent schleiffreie und zuverlässige bremsen zu haben. 
wage sogar die behauptung, dass sie in sachen rundum-sorglos fast an eine hs33 herankommen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juni 2014)

Bremsen ohne Ausgleichsbehälter sind ein noGo.
SRAM hat das wohl auch geschnallt und baut in Zukunft auch AGB, natürlich als "Neuheit".


----------



## oneeasy (11. Juni 2014)

War beim 24h-Rennen doch "staubtrocken"..........


----------



## Vette08 (11. Juni 2014)

@ C_dale

Ich empfehle Dir die Formula zu verkaufen. Ein Kollege, der zudem noch Motorrad-Schrauber ist, hat geflucht ohne Ende über die Konstruktion. Er hat sie nur kurzfristig zum Laufen gebracht, dann kam immer wieder was anderes. Sauber entlüften war eigentlich nicht möglich ...
Jetzt fährt er Hope und ist zufrieden!


----------



## trailinger (11. Juni 2014)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> hi,
> ich hab heute an meinem RP2 aus dem E1 genau 21,8x mit dem Messschieber gemessen. Rahmen ist MJ2013.
> Durchmesser 8mm passt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


interessant, der verkäufer meines rahmens (schaltwerk-coc, rotwild-händler aus cochem), eines 2013 e1, verkauft hier im forum einen fox float x trail mit 8x22,2 mm buchsen. er meinte auf nachfrage, der dämpfer könnte so wie er ist eingebaut werden, die buchsen seien passend. ich hab mich jetzt aber doch für den neuen cc db inline entschieden und der freundliche technician dort bei tf-tunedshox meinte: 8x22 mm buchsen bräuchte man fürs 2013er e1... was stimmtn nu?


----------



## heizer1980 (11. Juni 2014)

Habe vor 2 Wochen an meinem E1 2013 die obere Buchse erneuert. 21,84 x 8 passt.
Von wegen die halten 10x so lange wie die alten Teflonbuchsen, knapp 1,5 Jährchen und die obere Buchse war ausgeschlagen.


----------



## taylor (12. Juni 2014)

Hi,
habe heute meinen Rotwild R.R1FS-Rahmen bekommen (Jahrgang 2009-2011). Hierzu eine Frage: für die hintere Scheibenbremse hat der Hinterbau bereits ja Postmount. Benötige ich hier bereits bei einer 160er-Scheibe einen Adapter? Ich habe eine 160er-Scheibe montiert und hier paßt der Bremssattel nicht drauf. Danke.


----------



## noie95 (12. Juni 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Habe wirklich 3(!) neue Trails gefunden, dürften insgesamt rd. 10km sein.
> Dabei ist ein VielFlowTrail mit schönen Aussichtspunkten, ein laut Beschilderung 5km langer Trail und ein weiterer versteckter Pfad.
> 
> Und natürlich natürlich die üblichen Verdächtigen zum runterhacken bei denen wir mal zusammen einen Dämpfer heiß fahren können (versprochen!).
> ...


 
goil!!!
ich brenn scho... und frai mi...

bis morgen dann, ich verlasse die heimat ca. 12h, geh vorher noch kurz in die pension und hoffe dann das ich so gegen 14 14.30 am feuerwehrhaus bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juni 2014)

Werde auch so gegen 14- 14:30 da sein.
Parken besser am Ortsanfang da auf dem Dorfplatz die Kerw stattfindet.

Erstes Haus an der Hauptstraße links gehört unserem Gastgeber/ Vermieter. (Hoftor aus Edelstahl).
Dort ist eine befestigte Fläche wo man parken kann.
Ansonsten am Ortsanfang vorher links runter ins Neubaugebiet.
Sind nur wenige hundert Meter bis zum Treffpunkt am Feuerwehrhaus.

So, und jetzt pack ich mal...


----------



## at021971 (12. Juni 2014)

taylor schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe heute meinen Rotwild R.R1FS-Rahmen bekommen (Jahrgang 2009-2011). Hierzu eine Frage: für die hintere Scheibenbremse hat der Hinterbau bereits ja Postmount. Benötige ich hier bereits bei einer 160er-Scheibe einen Adapter? Ich habe eine 160er-Scheibe montiert und hier paßt der Bremssattel nicht drauf. Danke.


Rahmen und 160 mm Scheibe müssten eigentlich ohne Adapter zusammen passen.


----------



## XLS (12. Juni 2014)

hallo.
werde am samstag in weyher dabei seien. kann man also nicht am feuerwehr-parkplatz parken? bringe meine gopro mit ,kann sie aber kaum bedienen und noch weniger filme herstellen


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juni 2014)

ne, du musst wahrscheinlich woanders parken. Das mit der GoPro beruhigt mich jetzt.....


----------



## XLS (12. Juni 2014)

ok, aber treffpunkt bleibt 10 uhr feuerwehr?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juni 2014)

Ja klar, Treffpunkt ist Samstag und Sonntag um 10 vor dem Feuerwehrhaus.

Falls ich morgen nichtpünktlich um 14- 14:30 da sein sollte, dann wartet im Innenhof vom Weingut Kaufmann Ziegler.
Ist ein neben dem Feuerwehrhaus das Fachwerkhaus mit dem grünen Eingangstor.
Dort könnt ihr ja schon mal einen Wein verkosten..


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juni 2014)

*UPDATE *zum Parken:
Mein Vermieter hat sogar eine Wiese zum Parken für uns klar gemacht.
Die Zufahrt ist mit gelben Luftballons markiert.


----------



## Nathaniel (13. Juni 2014)

Servus,

ich stecke gerade in einer Unfallstelle fest-geht weder vor noch zurück.
Heute schaffe ichs nicht mehr rechtzeitig-morgen früh bin ich aber da.
Ich hoffe das hier liest einer damit keiner warten muss.
Wünsche Euch viel Spass und einen schönen Abend!
Bis morgen früh,

Nathaniel


----------



## C_dale (14. Juni 2014)

Nicht alles von der Stange 
Ich habe mich mittlerweile an den Komponenten der „Cranken Brüder“ satt gesehen und das X1 etwas weiter individualisiert. Vorbau und Spacer stammen von USE, der Scandium-Riser  in 710 mm (241 g) von KCNC und die leichte Stütze mit Titanschrauben (204 g – gekürzt) von Rotor. Die mir zu schweren und persönlich unergonomischen „Ergon-Griffe“ habe ich durch Holy-Shit-Griffe ersetzt. Diese und einige andere Modifikationen drückten das Gewicht des AM-Bikes auf akzeptable 12,35 kg Nettogewicht.
Rotwild selbst macht keine Gewichtsangaben mehr, aber die einschlägigen Bikebravos tun dies zum
Glück noch. Wenn ich mir anschaue was die anderen Hobel mit 27,5“ und 29“-LRS mittlerweile so auf die Waage bringen, kann ich mich diesem Hirschen noch glücklich schätzen…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deejay (14. Juni 2014)

...anderen hingegen is das gewicht so schnurzpiepe, dass sie ihr voriges rad während 2 jahren nicht einmal auf der waage hatten- zb so typen wie ich  die vorfreude auf fahrspaß ist doch noch immer der größte motivator, auch mit einem 17,5kg sx trail gings damals 1500hm+ hoch und dennoch waren für die abfahrt immer genug reserven vorhanden.
die 27,5" im neuen e.1 machen übrigens so derbe viel spaß, dass ich nicht wüsste, warum irgendwelche anderen aspekte relevant sein sollten.
trotz krassen sozialen abstiegs: nach xtr kurbeln am vorigen rad sinds nun nur noch slx. ach herrje, aber der unterschied ist genau null 
wie immer hier der disclaimer: es soll bloß ermutigen, mehr auf den spaß statt auf buchstaben oder zahlen zu achten. zahlen sind geduldig, spaß hingegen kommt immer wieder. ungeduld kommt höchstens auf, wenn der spaß zu lange ausblieb, aber das ist hier in den alpen zum glück kein thema 

wo das stichwort cb aufkam: ich bin überrascht, wie sich die nur noch 6° kröpfung beim 740er cb lenker bemerkbar machen. subjektiv fühlt sich der lenker breiter an, obwohl er 20mm schmaler als der vorige syntace ist. die 12° kröpfung ist also durchaus ihre lobpreisung wert.


----------



## TOM4 (14. Juni 2014)

@C dale: bei den schaltungsanzeigen hast du noch tuning/gewichtsspar potenzial


----------



## taylor (14. Juni 2014)

at021971 schrieb:


> Rahmen und 160 mm Scheibe müssten eigentlich ohne Adapter zusammen passen.


Hi,
ich habe jetzt einfach mal einen Adapter für eine 180er-Scheibe montiert und es funktioniert. Und ja, es ist definitiv eine 160er-Scheibe - es sein denn, dass Shimano die Scheibe falsch beschriftet hat


----------



## fraemisch (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, da meine C2-Erfahrungen doch schon 2 Jahre zurückliegen und ich mit dem X1 Austausch sehr zufrieden bin (danke Markus) war ich  nur noch lesend online.

Ich habe jetzt aber eine Frage in die Runde, auf die ich bis jetzt keine Antwort durch googlen bekommen habe. Wäre schön, wenn der eine oder andere ne Antwort hätte (obwohl es kein Rotwild thema ist..), Es gibt ja auch hier ein XX1 Forum (ich habe aber dort nichst gefunden, oder bei ca. 360 Seiten vieleicht überlesen..)

Es gibt ja die XX1 Schaltung mit hinten bis zu 42 Zähnen und der 1-fach Kurbel vorne (wo ich bei Bedarf kleinere oder größere Kettenblätter montieren kann.

Was spricht den dafür/dagegen vorne eine 3 fach Kurbel zu montieren. Dann könnte man z.b. 22-42 fahren (ja mir tut meine Hüfte weh und ich könnte wieder wie ein junger Gott Berge erklimmen .  22 - 36 fährt meine Freundin mit ne alten X0.  Schafft also ein XX1 Umwerfer die Kombi 22-42 ?

Danke im voraus

Falk


----------



## Zaskar01 (15. Juni 2014)

Das XX1 Blatt sowie das XX1 Ritzelpaket haben eine spezielle Kette, welche nur mit den XX1 Blättern kompatibel ist. Weiter gibt es keinen Umwerfer für XX1, da es ein reines 1-fach System ist.

siehe auch hier


----------



## C_dale (15. Juni 2014)

@TOM4,
Recht hast du. Die Schaltanzeige war bei dem Vorgänger-Rotwild von mir abgebaut, aber dann sah der Riser so nackt aus.
In dem X1 steckt schon so manches Titanschräubchen. Das bringt wenige Gramm, kostet mich außer Geld weniger Anstrengung als von meinen 91 kg einige Hundert Gramm runter zu schmelzen. Ich sollte selbst mehr Gewichtstuning machen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Juni 2014)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, da meine C2-Erfahrungen doch schon 2 Jahre zurückliegen und ich mit dem X1 Austausch sehr zufrieden bin (danke Markus) war ich  nur noch lesend online.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt aber eine Frage in die Runde, auf die ich bis jetzt keine Antwort durch googlen bekommen habe. Wäre schön, wenn der eine oder andere ne Antwort hätte (obwohl es kein Rotwild thema ist..), Es gibt ja auch hier ein XX1 Forum (ich habe aber dort nichst gefunden, oder bei ca. 360 Seiten vieleicht überlesen..)
> 
> ...



Ich glaube da findest du kein Schaltwerk für?
Bei der Kapazität würde das Schwert doch eine Furche im Boden ziehen.


----------



## Maledivo (16. Juni 2014)

Hi Andreas,

wie war am Wochenende in Weyher? Alle Gesund? Gibt es Filme?

War gestern in die Stadtwald biken , als einsamer Hirsch . Aber war guuuuuuuut.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Juni 2014)

Das Wochende in Weyher hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht!
Vor allen Dingen ist es schön zu sehen, wie mit einem Mal die Bikes in den Hintergrund treten und die Biker zum Thema werden.
Die Gruppe war sehr homogen, sprich alle gleiches Level bergauf und bergab.
Stürze gab es kaum, Verletzungen glaube ich garkeine.
Fotos und Videos wurden zwar gemacht, sind aber nicht stubenrein.
Die müssen erst mal aussortiert werden, kann etwas dauerm.

Und der Wein hat geschmeckt....

Also, DANKE an alle Teilnehmer für das schöne Wochenende!!!


----------



## heizer1980 (16. Juni 2014)

Kann mich Rocky nur anschließen und bedanken. War ein spaßiges Wochenende.
Nur der Heilwein war wohl abgelaufen, mir tuen die Beine und Augen immer noch weh.

Werde dann mal heute Abend meinen Hinterbau zerlegen, danke für das Werkzeug.

Kannst du Markus fragen ob er auch die Bilder mit in die Dropbox schmeißen kann?


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Juni 2014)

Bilder sollen hochgeladen werden, kann etwas dauern.
Markus weiß auch bescheid.


----------



## Nathaniel (16. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen,

schön wars!Danke für die Organisation.
Muß jetzt erstmal Fahrtechnikkurse belegen 

Nathaniel


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Juni 2014)

Dann scheinst du ja gut zurück gekommen zu sein.
Schade wegen dem ersten tag, hatte leider keiner mehr gelesen.


----------



## heizer1980 (16. Juni 2014)

Du musst nur mit den richtigen Leuten fahren. Die können dir auch was zeigen. Ein Fahrtechnik Kurs ist zwar nie verkehrt, ist aber auch schnell weg wenn du es nicht immer wieder für dich alleine übst. Habe am Wochenende auch viel gelernt, vor allem weiß ich jetzt, dass das Spezi 29'' Enduro auch mal einen Absatz oder Stufen runter fahren kann. Dachte bisher immer, dass man es runter tragen muss. Woher soll ich das auch wissen. Mir wird jedes Wochenende nur gezeigt, wie man es schiebt und trägt.


----------



## noie95 (16. Juni 2014)

ich fands wieder klasse! einfach toll. danke an alle die in pfalz gekommen sind...!!!
es war mal wdr ein wochenende wie geleckt... *hehehe*


----------



## noie95 (16. Juni 2014)

Nathaniel schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> schön wars!Danke für die Organisation.
> Muß jetzt erstmal Fahrtechnikkurse belegen
> ...


 
... achwas... komm einfach öftes mit  der rest kommt ganz von allein! 
hoffe deiner rübe gehts besser!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathaniel (16. Juni 2014)

Die Asphaltabfahrt war genau das Richtige.
Nächstes Mal frage ich im Vorfeld nach einer Telefonnummer(hätte mir auch vorher einfallen können)-wobei Ihr gesagt hattet das die Netzabdeckung lückenhaft ist.
Egal-ich fands klasse und bin jederzeit wieder dabei.


----------



## Nathaniel (16. Juni 2014)

noie95 schrieb:


> ... achwas... komm einfach öftes mit  der rest kommt ganz von allein!
> hoffe deiner rübe gehts besser!?



Danke der Nachfrage-der Rübe gehts wieder gut.Heute ist Ruhetag-ab morgen gehts wieder in den Wald zum Üben


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Juni 2014)

noie95 schrieb:


> ich fands wieder klasse! einfach toll. danke an alle die in pfalz gekommen sind...!!!
> es war mal wdr ein wochenende wie geleckt... *hehehe*


bei mir war aber sonst nix dabei.
bei dir?


----------



## noie95 (16. Juni 2014)

nee du, auch nix...


----------



## taylor (16. Juni 2014)

Hi,
habe seit ein paar Tagen das R.R1FS. Mit welchen Luftdruck fahrt ihr den Dämpfer (Fox Float RL)? Ich habe rd. 80 KG fahrfertig. Habe jetzt rd. 190 PSI aufgepumpt. Fahrt ihr meistens offen (Hebel rechts) und in der mittleren Position?


----------



## grosser (17. Juni 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das Wochende in Weyher hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht!
> Vor allen Dingen ist es schön zu sehen, wie mit einem Mal die Bikes in den Hintergrund treten und die Biker zum Thema werden.
> Die Gruppe war sehr homogen, sprich alle gleiches Level bergauf und bergab.
> Stürze gab es kaum, Verletzungen glaube ich garkeine.
> ...



war wieder ALLLLLES Goil!!!


----------



## Sparcy (18. Juni 2014)

War ein geniales Wochenende 
Danke für die Orga und das Guiding. VG Markus


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Juni 2014)

Ich denke dass es sicher nicht das letzte Treffen in der Pfalz gewesen ist......


----------



## heizer1980 (18. Juni 2014)

Habe mir mal die Videos vom Treffen beguckt, wunderschöne Landschaftsaufnahmen aber alles was während der Fahrt gefilmt wurde ist zu verwackelt. Da brauche ich nichts von auf die Dropbox schmeißen. Muss mir mal Gedanken zu meiner Ausrüstung machen. Ob man da noch was für die Zukunft retten kann oder eine neue Cam her muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathaniel (18. Juni 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich denke dass es sicher nicht das letzte Treffen in der Pfalz gewesen ist......


----------



## 123disco (20. Juni 2014)

C_dale schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 299239
> ..drückten das Gewicht des AM-Bikes auf akzeptable 12,35 kg Nettogewicht.…


Spendiere mal seitliches Foto; evtl bekomme ich raus, wo bei mir (neben Versenkpoutensil) 1650g Mehrgewicht versteckt sind.
Schön ein X1 hier mal wieder zu erblicken..


----------



## rockshoxrevel (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
habe einen Rotwild E1 Rahmen Bj2013 26zoll gekauft.
Meine Frage wäre, gibt es da eine spezielle Kettenführung für den Rahmen oder kann jede Kettenführung mit ISCG05 an dem Rahmen verbaut werden?


----------



## redpulli (20. Juni 2014)

War ein Tolles WE mit euch!
 Nächstes mal mit mehr Kondition!! Damit s noch einmal mehr rauf (runter) geht!


----------



## Erka (21. Juni 2014)

Rotwild X1 27.5 / X2 (2013)
Hallo,

ich bin zwar kein Rotwild-Ritter (und weiß auch nicht ob ich jemals zum Ritter werde, oder nur zum Rotwild-Fahrer), möchte aber gerne eine  Frage an euch stellen. Falls das zwingend in die Kaufberatung gehört, bitte ich um Entschuldigung bzw. Verschieben, ich denke aber dass ich hier am ehesten hilfreiche Antworten bekommen kann.

Und zwar suche ich ein neues Trail-Fully, habe mir verschiedene Räder angesehen, und u.a. zwei Rotwilds länger gefahren. Ein gebrauchtes (2013 ?) X2 (mit absenkbarer Gabel) aus vertrauenswürdiger Quelle, und das aktuelle X1 in 650B. Beide in Rahmengröße L (ich bin 184 cm groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 86 cm).
Vorab: Beide bikes mit ihren unterschiedlichen Stärken gefallen mir ziemlich gut, aber es kann nur eines werden 

Das X2 begeistert mich vor allem bergauf und weil es sich für mich einfach unheimlich schnell / leicht fahren lässt, und eine sehr schön ansprechenden Hinterbau hat. Bergab oder auf kurvigen Trails macht es überhaupt nichts falsch (halt, stimmt nicht ganz: ich hatte hier immer wieder mal mit Pedalaufsetzern zu kämpfen), aber das X1 bringt mir hier definitiv mehr Spaß. Wenn es aber nach oben geht oder einfach nur gerade Strecken auf Forstwegen, empfinde ich das X1 als deutlich anstrengender. Was sicher nicht zuletzt daran liegt, dass es sich kleiner als das X2 anfühlt, und der Sattel dafür eigentlich etwas höher müsste, als es der Seilzug der Sattelstütze erlaubt.
Abgesehen von meinen Schwerpunkten (entspannt rauf oder mit mehr Spaß runter...) frage ich mich, ob für mich ein X1 in XL die "Lösung" wäre. Oder geht mit dem größeren Rahmen genau die spielerische Leichtigkeit auf dem Trail verloren, die mir am X1 so gefallen hat? Ein Testrad in XL konnte ich bisher leider nicht finden...

Es wäre schön, wenn mir jemand dazu etwas Entscheidungshilfe geben kann 

(Das X1 in 26" bin ich bisher gar nicht gefahren, erwarte mir davon aber auch keine besseren bergauf-Qualitäten als vom X1 in 27,5")

Grüße
Rainer


----------



## Orakel (21. Juni 2014)

das frühe Peadlaufsetzen ist der einzige Kritikpunkt von mir (tiefes Tretlager) am sonsten Genialen X2.
Zum 26" X1 (2014) es geht noch besser den Buckel rauf wie das X2 und deutlich besser Bergab. 
Zum vergleich von 26" X1 -27,5" X1 kann ich nichts beitragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. Juni 2014)

Also ich habe mir in Ergänzung zu meinem wirklich Klasse X2 (auch 2013) jetzt das aktuelle E1 dazu geholt.
Das X2 ist wirklich ein "Einsfüralles" Bike, aber da ich einen gewissen Faible für Bergab habe, und vorher schon mal ein E1 (Modell 2009) hatte, kam ich mit dem X2 schon an gewisse Grenzen.
Und das gelegentliche Aufsetzen habe ich auch nicht für gut befunden.

Wenn du also auch eher etwas "bergablastig" unterwegs bist, dann würde ich dir das X1 in 650b empfehlen. Dieses war bei mir auch in der engeren Wahl, war mir dann aber doch zu ähnlich zum X2.

Bin gerade noch mit meinem E1 unterwegs gewesen, und immer wieder wahnsinnig begeistert, was das Ding alles weg steckt.

Auch ich hatte bei der Rahmengröße (habe jetzt ein "L"-Rahmen, obwohl ich eigentlich immer eher zu "M" tendiere) meine Bedenken. Aber auch der für mich vermeintlich "große" Rahmen hat ein super Handling und wirklich nichts sperriges.
Bin 1,78m groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 88,5cm!

Also aus meinen Erfahrungen würde ich dir bedenkenlos das X1 650b in XL empfehlen.
Ich denke du wirst begeistert sein! ;-)))


Gruß Dirk


----------



## C_dale (21. Juni 2014)

Schön ein X1 hier mal wieder zu erblicken..[/QUOTE]

@123disco (und wen es noch tangiert!)

Wer nur Fahrspaß sucht und an der Grammfeilscherei nicht wesentlich interessiert ist,  darf diesen Beitrag gern überspringen.

Das Gewicht von um die 14 kg, da du hier als netto angibst, ist schon beachtlich. Ohne Pedale und nur mit dem Rotwild üblichen Kettenschutz habe ich das X1 als Comp mit 13,41 kg aus dem Karton gezogen. Dann wurde es sukzessive auf das leichtere Pro umgebaut. Der LRS Dt Swiss RX19 - baugleich mit dem DT Swiss M1900 LRS – wog 2035 Gramm und wurde durch einen Tricon 1700 LRS (ca. 1740 Gramm ersetzt). Ferner kamen SV 14 Schläuche 129 – 138 Gramm pro Schlauch statt SV 13 Schläuchen 184 – 196 Gramm zum Einsatz, wobei 110 bis 115 Gramm eingespart wurden. Die Deore-Cassette mit 431 Gramm wich einer XT-Cassette von 337 Gramm. Die aktuelle XT-Kurbel wiegt 43 Gramm weniger - mittlerweile mit Titanschrauben sogar noch weniger - als die zuvor verbaute SLX-Kurbel.
Bei mir ist eine FOX Float verbaut. Wenn du eine Talas im Bike hast, dann sollte die auch etwas mehr wiegen.
Statt der CB-Stütze mit 270 Gramm verrichtet eine gekürzte Rotor-Stütze mit 204 Gramm bei mir ihren Dienst. Natürlich kommst du auf ein höheres Gewicht, wenn du eine verstellbare Stütze von 556 bis 671 Gramm verbaust. Die Ergon-Griffe sind 25 Gramm schwerer als meine. Der SLK-Sattel wiegt 223 Gramm, deine Marke konnte ich nicht identifizieren, aber viele Sättel kommen über 300 Gramm. Die relativ leichte MT 4 ersetzte ich durch eine T1 mit Titanschrauben für die Adapter. Vorbau und Riser sind bei mir ca. 30 Gramm leichter als das Original
Mein Rahmen baut in Größe M, größere Rahmen wiegen für gewöhnlich mehr. Dann kann ich mir vorstellen, das Rotwild auch am Rahmengewicht von Jahr zu Jahr feilt – meines ist von 2012, und das dieses möglicherweise etwas leichter baut.
Bei den Reifen differieren auch die Gewichte um einige hundert Gramm – hier sind NN 2,35 EVO verbaut
Kleinvieh macht, wie so schön sagt, auch Mist. Also die einzelnen Gewichtsreduktionen addieren sich auf und es kommen schon einige hundert Gramm zusammen, aber über 1600 Gramm Mehrgewicht ist schon erheblich.
Brutto kommt mein X1 im gereinigtem Zustand auf 12,8 kg , netto auf 12,35 kg dank Pedalen mit Titanachsen.
Checke mal deine Waage, ob die auch wirklich relevante Ergebnisse zeigt und rechne für das Nettogewicht, Strebenschutz, Tacho, Klingel, Flaschenhalter, Täschchen und natürlich die Pedale weg. Vielleicht ist dein X1 doch nicht so schwer?
Ich hoffe, ich habe dir etwas weitergeholfen.


----------



## Erka (21. Juni 2014)

Danke schon mal für eure Rückmeldungen.
Es sind beides wirklich tolle bikes, und wenn du (Orakel) meinst, dass zumindest das 26'er X1 so gut bergauf fährt, spricht das dafür dass mit "L" ein bisschen zu klein ist.
Wobei mir wundert, dass Dirk mit seinen "langen Haxn" mit einem L-Rahmen glücklich ist.
Das E1 bin ich leider noch nicht gefahren, macht sicher richtig viel Spaß, ist aber schon bisschen "zu viel" für mich.

Zur Tretlagerhöhe: Eigentlich sollte das X1 in 27,5" mit 342,5 mm um 10 mm höher liegen als das X2, was mir entgegen käme.
Wenn ich messe, komme ich aber max. auf ca. 333 mm ?!? Auch mit etwas Messungenauigkeit ist das weit von der angegebenen Tretlagerhöhe entfernt...
Sind die Geometrieangaben von Rotwild normalerweise zuverlässig?
Auf den Pedalen stehend (hängt natürlich auch vom eingestellten Sag ab) habe ich mit dem X1 annähernd die gleiche Bodenfreiheit wie mit dem X2.

Jetzt dreh ich nochmal ne kleine Runde... 

Grüße
Rainer


----------



## Orakel (21. Juni 2014)

Hab gerade mal die Tretlagerhöhe  (unbelasteter zustand) am X1 und X2 nach gemessen.
Was ich gemessen habe stimmt mit den Angaben auf der Rotwild Hp/Katalog überein.


----------



## luxaltera (21. Juni 2014)

Also ich denke auch das du am x1 in de richtigen Größe mehr Spaß haben wirst. Selbst wenn es nicht so einfach bergauf geht wir das x2, es wird immer Bikes geben die das besser können aber das ist am Ende trainingssache und wenn der Vergleich eine Weile fehlt dann ist das eh egal. Aber wenn man beim runterfahren die Grenzen des Bikes eher als die eigenen grenzen erreicht ist das schon schade und schwer zu ändern... Versuch auf jeden fall auch mal das E1 wenn du kannst. 

Und lieber langen Rahmen und kurzen Vorbau als andersrum!


----------



## Erka (22. Juni 2014)

Orakel schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal die Tretlagerhöhe  (unbelasteter zustand) am X1 und X2 nach gemessen. Was ich gemessen habe stimmt mit den Angaben auf der Rotwild Hp/Katalog überein.



Danke für's Messen!
Es ist seltsam, ich habe daraufhin nochmal auf ganz ebenem Boden in der Wohnung nachgemessen: Mehr als 335-336 mm kommen da nicht raus, mit Müh und Not ein paar Millimeterchen mehr als beim x2. Das Rad ist im Originalzustand, auch die Reifen sind nicht schon abgefahren oder so.
Wenn jemand mit einem X1 27,5" bei sich nachmessen könnte, wäre das super.
Mir geht es jetzt nicht um jeden mm, aber 1 cm mehr Luft nach unten gegenüber dem X2 (wie es lt. Website / Katalog sein sollte) kann halt schon genau den Unterschied machen zwischen Hängenbleiben oder drüber weg Kurbeln.



luxaltera schrieb:


> ... Versuch auf jeden fall auch mal das E1 wenn du kannst.



Mein Händler hat ein E1 (2013'er ?)  da, und es lacht mich jedesmal an 
Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es eine gute Idee wäre, das zu fahren, denn gefallen würde es mir sicherlich. Für mich wäre es aber (als einziges MTB) in 90% der Fälle Overkill. Ich habe keine Sorge, dass ein X1 vor mir an seine Grenzen kommt 
Und ich fahre überwiegend eher flache Trails, auf denen ich das Fahrwerk eh nicht ausreize.
Die Kombination X2 + E1 stelle ich mir sehr reizvoll vor, aber ich muss mich für EIN Rad entscheiden.



luxaltera schrieb:


> ...in de richtigen Größe...


Ja, wenn ich wüsste was die richtige Größe ist für mich...
Letztes Wochenende gab es ein Rotwild-Testival am Samerberg, selbst dort hatten sie kein X1 in XL...
Probefahren ist also ein Problem.

Nochmal zur Verdeutlichung was ich mit dem "besser bergauf" beim X2 meine:
Es geht mir nicht um extrem steile Rampen. Die packe ich mit dem X1 erstaunlich gut (nur nicht lange), auch ohne absenkbare Gabel. Aber bei flachen Steigungen, oder auch in der Ebene, fährt sich das X2 für mich einfach leichter und weniger anstrengend. Meine *Vermutung* ist, dass dies weniger an X1 oder X2 liegt, sondern an an der unterschiedlichen Größe beider Räder in "L" (X2 hat Sattelrohr von  510 mm, X1 hat 460). Kann mich da jemand in die richtige Richtung weisen?

Grüße
Rainer


----------



## luxaltera (22. Juni 2014)

Ja x1 in xl ist denke ich das richtige. Ist aber am Ende alles so eine unheimliche gewöhnungssache... Die vorbaulänge und lenkerbreite macht da echt nen Haufen aus und ist rahmenunabhängig. Deswegen sag ich ja. Wenn du Angst hast das dir das XL bike zu lang ist, dann muss der vorbau kürzer und das ist nicht schlimm. Ich trete mein X1 (M mit 35mmVB, bin 168cm) überall hoch und fühle mich auf dem Bike sauwohl. Und meine Gabel vorne ist ne 160er pike. Will das verspielte Gefühl nicht mehr missen. Ich tausche allerdings gerne Komfort gegen Spaß.


----------



## ScottRog69 (22. Juni 2014)

Moinsen

Am Anfang, kämpfte ich doch bisser mit meinem E1 / Mj 2011. 2*10Gang. Gewicht, Handling die schwere 36 Fox Gabel ohne Lock out! Aber mittlerweile bin ich sehr fit, habe das Bike ein wenig angepasst ( Räder, Dämpfer, Sattel und Vorbau) 13,5Kg Gewicht. Und Toure damit auch auch mal 50 - 70km Berge Hoch, single- und leichte Downhilltrails runter. Der Rocket Ron taugt für nix, kein Gripp, keine Stabilität, aber in Verbindung mit den 1550EXC´s, kann man das Bike recht schnell machen. Meine Frau und mein Kumpel beide C1 26 und 29Z. fahren mir zumindest nicht mehr davon und abwärts fahre ich vorne weg weil Hirn aus, vertrauen aufs 175mm FW und ab geht er der Peter. 

Hatte auch mal kurzzeitig ein X1 in den Griffeln.. und ich finde es liegt absolut in der Mitte zwischen C1 und E1! Es kommt ganz auf den Einsatzzweck an?! Bei uns muss ich Trails und Berge fürs E1 suchen. Fur die Waldautobahn, leichte Trails und für den Sport habe ich mein 29Z. 100mm Fully. Fur den Gardasee oder Trailtouren, würde ich mir wegen den Reserven immer das E1 mitnehmen.
Bodenfreiheit, ist trotz langer Kurbel übrigens absolut ausreichend auch bei 26Z. 

Beste Grüße

Roger


----------



## Dirk Nennen (22. Juni 2014)

Erka schrieb:


> Rotwild X1 27.5 / X2 (2013)
> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin zwar kein Rotwild-Ritter (und weiß auch nicht ob ich jemals zum Ritter werde, oder nur zum Rotwild-Fahrer), möchte aber gerne eine  Frage an euch stellen. Falls das zwingend in die Kaufberatung gehört, bitte ich um Entschuldigung bzw. Verschieben, ich denke aber dass ich hier am ehesten hilfreiche Antworten bekommen kann.
> ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mir nicht so den Kopf machen wegen dem Tretlager, schließlich bringt es Wendigkeit/ Sicherheit weil du IM Bike sitzt.
Habe auch die eine oder andere Bodenprobe genommen, man lernt aber dazu.

Ob 26" oder 27,5" steht eigentlich nicht mehr zur Debatte.
Die Industrie hat schon für dich entschieden.

Achte auf leichte Laufräder, dann geht das Ding schön den Berg hoch und wieder runter.
Die Hinterbauten von Rotwild arbeiten alle sehr gut und sind bergab sehr potent.

Und wenn du auf ein Bike schielst bei dem der Float X eine Option ist, dann nimm auf jeden Fall den.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (22. Juni 2014)

Meld mich gerade noch einmal.... habe hier ein Problem mit dem C1 Bj. 2012.

Bei angezogenen Bremsem habe 
ich ein klackern und Spiel im Lenkkopf +-1,5mm. Habe den Deckel und Lenker gelöst, ausgerichtet Gabelschaft und spacer fest zusammengedrückt aber ich bekomme es nicht fest. Hatte auch die Schraubkralle 5mm tiefer in den Schaft getrieben aber es wird nix. Kann es sein dass das lager nach 1800km ausgeschlagen ist? Ist das Bike meiner Frau. Der konische Sprengring unter dem roten Aludeckel/ Kranz, sieht gut aus. 

Danke und Gruß Rog. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## 123disco (22. Juni 2014)

C_dale schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 300658
> Schön ein X1 hier mal wieder zu erblicken..
> 
> @123disco (und wen es noch tangiert!)
> ...



Ooops, na mal vielen Dank für die extralange ausführliche Antwort.
..wobei ja Gewichts-&TechTalk eher was für die kalte Jahreszeit ist;-)

1600g kommt als Differenz vollkommen hin. Hab zwar teilweise leichtere Teile (Rahmen & Lrs) aber Reifenwahl +450  und Reverb +450 gleichen das weit aus. Kurz nochmal DifferenzListe, da du ja so genau alles aufgeführt hattest:

100g (330g) Syncros FR Sattel
100g (2x185) SV14 Schläuche
100g Bremse Rx
450g (1550g) Reifen HansDampf
450g RS Reverb
50g Kettenschutz / FlaschenH
50g Griffe
50g normale Schrauben
150g Rahmen L?

-300g (3030g) Rahmen 2010
-100g (1600g) LRS M1600
-50g   (820g) 2x Kurbel 38/24
0.	  (390g Pedale Nc17 Mg)

So, zurück aufs Rad...


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Juni 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Meld mich gerade noch einmal.... habe hier ein Problem mit dem C1 Bj. 2012.
> 
> Bei angezogenen Bremsem habe
> ich ein klackern und Spiel im Lenkkopf +-1,5mm. Habe den Deckel und Lenker gelöst, ausgerichtet Gabelschaft und spacer fest zusammengedrückt aber ich bekomme es nicht fest. Hatte auch die Schraubkralle 5mm tiefer in den Schaft getrieben aber es wird nix. Kann es sein dass das lager nach 1800km ausgeschlagen ist? Ist das Bike meiner Frau. Der konische Sprengring unter dem roten Aludeckel/ Kranz, sieht gut aus.
> ...


Gabelschaft vielleicht zu lang?


----------



## ScottRog69 (23. Juni 2014)

Hm, hat vorher ja auch immer gepasst und nicht geklackert. Von den Spacern bis zum Deckel sind eigentlich 2 - 3mm luft. Werde es  nochmal mit Messchieber testen. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## grosser (23. Juni 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich denke dass es sicher nicht das letzte Treffen in der Pfalz gewesen ist......



Hier schon mal einen Vorgeschmack!

Ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt vom letzten Treffen.


----------



## abi_1984 (23. Juni 2014)

@grosser: Genial. Mein Video (nur vom Sonntag) kommt auch noch. Die Aufnahmen ähneln sich.

Habe am Samstag ja gut was verpasst.

Danke an RockyRider66 für Orga, Guiding und nette Leute zusammentrommeln.

Markus


----------



## Tandu (23. Juni 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Hm, hat vorher ja auch immer gepasst und nicht geklackert. Von den Spacern bis zum Deckel sind eigentlich 2 - 3mm luft. Werde es  nochmal mit Messchieber testen.



War bei mir auch so und hat nicht gereicht, da die Kappe innen tiefer ist wie am Rand bei mir.


----------



## heizer1980 (23. Juni 2014)

Tolles Video danke grosser


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juni 2014)

@heizer1980 :

alles klar für den AX?

Hattest du wegen dem "King of Baldo" mich angesimst?
Ist jedenfalls keine Teilnehmerbeschränkung.
Waren bisher immer so um 80 Leute.
Ist weder Rennen noch Zeitdruck.
Einfach hochshutteln lassen so lange du kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (23. Juni 2014)

Ja hatte ich. Habe im Netz eine Teilnehmer Beschränkung auf 80 Fahrer gefunden. Allerdings ist das für 2012 gewesen. Frage ist melden wir uns jetzt vorher an oder können wir uns noch Nachmelden weil es mittlerweile keine Beschränkungen mehr gibt. Auf der Homepage finde ich die Beschränkung nicht mehr für 2014.

Habe ein Angebot für einen dhx rc4 von 2012 bekommen. Neu mit Händlerrechnung für 300 €. Lohnt sich der Wechsel, das einzige was mich stört ist der mittlere Federweg. 

Jetzt wo die Lager neu sind, erkenne man Radl sowieso nicht mehr. Hat am Freitag zu einer Bodenprobe geführt weil ich mich noch nicht auf das feine Reagieren eingestellt hatte.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juni 2014)

Der Rc4 wird mit Sicherheit weniger Federweg in der Mitte freigeben.
Alleine schon wegen der linearen Stahlfeder, kennst du doch von der VAN?

Hättest mal was sagen sollen, dann hättest du meinen FloatX ausprobiert.


----------



## heizer1980 (23. Juni 2014)

Also kann ich getrost zuschlagen. Dann fahr ich morgen mal zu Sabma nach Eupen.

Danke


----------



## noie95 (23. Juni 2014)

suuuuuper filmchen, danke grosser


----------



## ScottRog69 (23. Juni 2014)

Tandu schrieb:


> War bei mir auch so und hat nicht gereicht, da die Kappe innen tiefer ist wie am Rand bei mir.


Habe es hinbekommem... exakt 2mm abgeschnitten. Minimakes Spiel, ist aber noch vorhanden. Das führe ich jetzt mal bisserl auf Verschleiß und Gabel zurück. 

Noch eine Frage: Welchen Schlüssel brauche ich um den DT Swiss 6-Loch Adapter Ring, Verzahnzung außen zu lösen?


http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...oU_PrB8bm4QSwm4DIDg&tbm=isch&ved=0CCYQMygKMAo








Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## abi_1984 (23. Juni 2014)

z.B.
http://www.amazon.de/Point-Werkzeug-Innenlager-Hollow-schwarz-29265501/dp/B0014V24US

Oder Park Tools BBT-9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (23. Juni 2014)

probier maln schlüssel fürn hollowtech 2 innenlager von shimano, damit hab ich bis jetz immer die dinger aufbekommen


----------



## abi_1984 (23. Juni 2014)

So, hier nochmal mein kleiner Nachschlag von der Sonntagstour beim Pfalz-Treffen. 
Es war ein Fest!


----------



## Erka (23. Juni 2014)

Ich möchte nochmal nachfragen, ob hier jemand ein X1 in Rahmengröße XL fährt - bei welcher Körpergröße.
Der L-Rahmen der 27,5" X1 ist mir (184, ca. 86 Schritthöhe) bisschen zu klein. Allerdings passt mir das X2 in L wie angegossen, so dass ich mir noch etwas unsicher bin. Was mir umso mehr wundert, als mir die Rahmengeometrie bei beiden Rädern sehr ähnlich zu sein scheint...
Es wäre halt schade, wenn sich das X1 in XL für mich nicht mehr so spielerisch fahren ließe (bzw. nicht  besser bergauf wie von mir erhofft).
Ein Testrad war bisher nicht aufzutreiben, so dass mir Euer Feedback helfen könnte.

Grüße und Danke 
Rainer


----------



## Maledivo (23. Juni 2014)

Coole Videos, Danke!

Beim nächsten Mal komme ich mit!


----------



## grosser (23. Juni 2014)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> So, hier nochmal mein kleiner Nachschlag von der Sonntagstour beim Pfalz-Treffen.
> Es war ein Fest!



Noch ein super Video!
Da sehe ich auch, was ich am Nachmittag noch verpasst habe!


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juni 2014)

wow, geile Videos.
Da wird wieder feucht im Schritt.....


----------



## heizer1980 (23. Juni 2014)

Schöne Videos, hab sie mir gerade mal auf einem anständigen Monitor angeschaut, viel besser als auf dem Handy. Danke noch mal an alle Beteiligten, freue mich schon auf unser nächstes Wiedersehen. 

War dann heute schon in Eupen, lecker schauts Radl aus. Jetzt muss ich das neue Spielzeug nur noch eingestellt bekommen.





Hab aber noch genug in der Krabbelkiste gelassen. Falls noch andere Spielkinder kommen.


----------



## jopf85 (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo Rotwilder,

ich habe zwei kleine Probleme und finde im Internet nicht die passende Antwort auf meine Fragen, vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.

Punkt 1: Ich hatte ein Knacken im Steuerkopflager. Durch Festziehen bekommen ich es nur dauerhaft weg, wenn ich die Schraube so fest anziehe, dass sich der Lenker mit etwas mehr "Reibung" dreht. Wenn ich wieder etwas lockere treten ab und zu die Knackgeräusche auf. Also lieber etwas zu fest zuziehen oder Knacken akzeptieren?

Punkt 2: Ich habe ein X2 mit Fox Float CTD 2013 Dämpfer. Ich möchte gerne den Sag neu einstellen. Bei der Gabel kein Problem (25% von 150mm Federweg sind knapp 37mm Sag). Ich finde einfach keine Angabe des maximalen Federwegs meines Dämpfers und hab damit auch keinen Referenzwert für 25% Sag.

Danke für eure Hilfe, habe gerade irgendwie ein Brett vor dem Kopf und nach einer Stunde googlen nichts gefunden.


----------



## Tandu (24. Juni 2014)

Zu fest darf der Steuersatz nicht sein sonst ist er schnell hin. Oder
ist er das schon?! 

Der Dämpfer hat einen Hub von 50.8mm. Habe zwar kein X2 aber das sind die Angaben von der Herstellerseite.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (24. Juni 2014)

Erka schrieb:


> Ich möchte nochmal nachfragen, ob hier jemand ein X1 in Rahmengröße XL fährt - bei welcher Körpergröße.
> Der L-Rahmen der 27,5" X1 ist mir (184, ca. 86 Schritthöhe) bisschen zu klein. Allerdings passt mir das X2 in L wie angegossen, so dass ich mir noch etwas unsicher bin. Was mir umso mehr wundert, als mir die Rahmengeometrie bei beiden Rädern sehr ähnlich zu sein scheint...
> Es wäre halt schade, wenn sich das X1 in XL für mich nicht mehr so spielerisch fahren ließe (bzw. nicht  besser bergauf wie von mir erhofft).
> Ein Testrad war bisher nicht aufzutreiben, so dass mir Euer Feedback helfen könnte.
> ...



Hallo 

fahre das X1 in XL allerdings bei 190cm Größe und einer schrittlänge von rund 88cm.

Mir passt das X1 in XL super. Lässt sich spielerisch fahren und Handeln.

Am besten Du vergleichst die Geometrien im Katalog. Dort kannst Du am ehesten sehen wo Maße abweichen.

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (24. Juni 2014)

jopf85 schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwilder,
> 
> ich habe zwei kleine Probleme und finde im Internet nicht die passende Antwort auf meine Fragen, vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.
> 
> ...


 
Moin

Von FOX gibt es eine App, die taugt fürs Grobe, den Rest machst du im Feintuning.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eurobike-2012-fox-ird-mit-app-zur-federungseinstellung.596608/

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## XDennisX (24. Juni 2014)

Was für tolle Aufnahmen vom treffen! Ich wollte ja eigentlich nach den Rotwild Performance Days auch bei diesem Treffen dabei sein. 
Auf euren Videos ist ja eine Abfahrt besser als die Nächste.... Und die Geschwindigkeit die ihr bei unbekannten Trails hinlegt.... Hut ab!  Ich hoffe ihr wiederholt das mal wieder und ich finde die zweit mit zu kommen! 

Grüße Dennis.


----------



## XDennisX (24. Juni 2014)

Aahh... Noch was: wieviel km/hm  seid ihr denn an diesem we gefahren?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Juni 2014)

~ 130km/ 4.200hm


----------



## ScottRog69 (24. Juni 2014)

So, Steuer


jopf85 schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwilder,
> 
> ich habe zwei kleine Probleme und finde im Internet nicht die passende Antwort auf meine Fragen, vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.
> 
> ...


----------



## noie95 (25. Juni 2014)

@heizer1980 

geiler bock! ... der sollte jetzt dringend zur tai massage


----------



## heizer1980 (25. Juni 2014)

Danke, wiegt auch nur schlanke 17 kg laut Kofferwaage.
Naja, geht erstmal am Samstag auf einen Baby AlpenX, nehme mal den alten Dämpfer im Gepäck mit. Und im September dann zum King of Baldo. Wirst du auch dabei sein?


----------



## abi_1984 (25. Juni 2014)

Aber das Remotekabel läßt Du nicht so, oder?


----------



## heizer1980 (25. Juni 2014)

Das war nur, weil die Stütze zum Service war. Ist mittlerweile wieder im Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (25. Juni 2014)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Danke, wiegt auch nur schlanke 17 kg laut Kofferwaage.
> Naja, geht erstmal am Samstag auf einen Baby AlpenX, nehme mal den alten Dämpfer im Gepäck mit. Und im September dann zum King of Baldo. Wirst du auch dabei sein?


 
also ich habe es fest vor mitzukommen zum baldo... vorausgesetzt der rockrider "läßt" mich 
mir fehlen etwas die eier für skull, coast und co, aber ich will es trotzdem nochmals probieren.

ein kleiner rat von mir:
such dir im birkemarkt oder sonstwo ne titanfeder. damit sparst du ca. 42% des stahlfedergewichts ein und die federperformance bzw dynamik der feder ist besser.

viel spaß beim alpenx und net so oft via claudia gehen, gell!


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juni 2014)

Seeescha lässt der dich mit!
Bist doch auch deutlich schneller geworden in der Pfalz?
Und das mit den Eiern machen wir schon...


----------



## heizer1980 (25. Juni 2014)

Eier? Dann bleib ich am See und Sonn mich etwas. Bin was blass geworden in letzter Zeit.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juni 2014)

wie blaß? noch schnell krank geworden vor deiner Tour?


----------



## heizer1980 (25. Juni 2014)

Kleine Verstimmung des Magens, ist aber wieder ok. Und bis Sonntag bin ich wieder ganz fit. Sofern ich es jemals war.


----------



## ScottRog69 (25. Juni 2014)

Mach dir keinen kopp... immer wenn ich mal fit war und gut im Training hats mir die Tour versaut. Bandscheiben OP's Schulter OP und vorm Pfalztreffen musste meine Nase dran glauben.  ;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Kurze Reifenfrage, passen Baron 2.3 BCC vorne und RQ 2.2 hinten zusammen ?
Was haltet ihr von der Kombi am X2 ?

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Juni 2014)

Ist doch eine weit verbreitete Kombi die sich bewährt hat.
Wenn du im Winter wirklich biken gehst, dann komplett Baron.


----------



## TrailProf (28. Juni 2014)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kurze Reifenfrage, passen Baron 2.3 BCC vorne und RQ 2.2 hinten zusammen ?
> Was haltet ihr von der Kombi am X2 ?
> ...



2.3er Barönchen für vorne:
Baut zwar nicht ganz so breit wie andere Reifen, aber davon darf man sich nicht abschrecken lassen. Der Reifen kann wirklich was!!

Übrigens: 
aus dem R.C1 HT26" ist nun ein R.R2FS 29" geworden. Für Forstautobahn und einfachere Trails (120mm Gabel vorne) ist's schon mal supi
Zum spielen ist ja noch das X1 da.


----------



## heizer1980 (29. Juni 2014)

Auf der Suche nach Via's Claudia

Gruß aus Italien


----------



## grosser (29. Juni 2014)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach Via's Claudia
> 
> Gruß aus Italien
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 302210 Anhang anzeigen 302211



Ich wünsch dir noch besseres Wetter!!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. Juni 2014)

Ist von Euch schon mal jemand mit dem X1 bei einen Halbmarathon ( 63km, 1.650 HM ) gestartet? Gewinnen wird man damit sicherlich nicht, mich würde interessieren ob es eher Spaß gemacht hat oder pure Quälerei war.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Juni 2014)

ich würde das X1 nehmen und bergab weitere Sekunden einsammeln.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. Juni 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ist von Euch schon mal jemand mit dem X1 bei einen Halbmarathon ( 63km, 1.650 HM ) gestartet? Gewinnen wird man damit sicherlich nicht, mich würde interessieren ob es eher Spaß gemacht hat oder pure Quälerei war.


 
Hi, stehe vor einem ähnlichen "Problem". ;-))
Habe als Marathon-Bike auch nur noch das X2, und noch die erste Mitteldistanz vor mir.
Aber wir RockyRider66 schon schreibt, da muss dann eben bergab Zeit gut gemacht werden. ;-))

Denke aber das wird gehen. Ob das gesamte Bike nun ein Kilo schwerer ist, oder nicht, wird mich zumindest nicht retten, da ich ja eh um die goldene Ananas fahre (also irgendwo im Mittelfeld).
Wenn du hast, nehm ein paar leichte Laufräder, und montiere gut rollende Reifen, und alles passt.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. Juni 2014)

Apropo X2.....







In treue Hände abzugeben.... http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/410957-rotwild-r-x2-fs-pro-carbon-modell-2013

Gruss
chris


----------



## Kiefer (30. Juni 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist doch eine weit verbreitete Kombi die sich bewährt hat.
> Wenn du im Winter wirklich biken gehst, dann komplett Baron.


 
Puh, der baut echt recht schmal, passt aber optisch noch ganz gut zur RQ 2.2
Dank einem kräftigen Gewitter konnte ich den Reifen am Wochenende auch gleich bei Nässe testen.
Muss sagen der kleine ist echt nicht schlecht, Dämpfung ist trotz geringem Volumens gut, super Gripp, nur an die Breite muss man sich erst gewöhnen.
Auf Asphalt rollt er erstaunlich leise.

@TrailProf, viel Spass mit dem R2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Juni 2014)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Aber wir RockyRider66 schon schreibt, da muss dann eben bergab Zeit gut gemacht werden. ;-))
> Ob das gesamte Bike nun ein Kilo schwerer ist.........


 
Das sind ja meine beiden "Probleme". Die Bikes mit denen ich normalerweise die Marathons fahre wiegen kpl. 8kg bzw. 9kg. Das mit dem Bergab Zeit gut machen ist so eine Sache. Normalerweise bin ich runter recht solide unterwegs aber durch mein Handicap muss ich ja derzeit auf das X1 mit viel softem Federweg ausweichen um überhaupt den Berg in einem Stück runter fahren zu können. Die 100mm Federweg der Racebikes sind im Moment viel zu wenig.

Reifen, ein leichteres Hinterrad und die Sattelstütze mit dem bequemen Tune-Sattel sind kein Problem, das kann ich alles vom Racebike umbauen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (30. Juni 2014)

Steuerkopf die X´te!
Die Odysee, geht weiter... 
Muss hier rnochmal fragen. Der Steuerkopf war 20km gut.. jetzt klackert er wieder ud hat Spiel. Im Radladen meinten Sie Gabelkrone oder Lagerschalen...  Gabel einschicken ud 4 Wochen warten. Super Nummer.  Oder wieterfahren bis es schlimmer wird. Jemand noch einen Tip / ne Idee? Frauchen will nicht solange auf ihr Bike verzichten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Juni 2014)

mach mal Foto von oben wenn die ahead Kappe weg ist.
Wie alt ist der Steuersatz?
Welches Modell?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. Juni 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Das sind ja meine beiden "Probleme". Die Bikes mit denen ich normalerweise die Marathons fahre wiegen kpl. 8kg bzw. 9kg. Das mit dem Bergab Zeit gut machen ist so eine Sache. Normalerweise bin ich runter recht solide unterwegs aber durch mein Handicap muss ich ja derzeit auf das X1 mit viel softem Federweg ausweichen um überhaupt den Berg in einem Stück runter fahren zu können. Die 100mm Federweg der Racebikes sind im Moment viel zu wenig.
> 
> Reifen, ein leichteres Hinterrad und die Sattelstütze mit dem bequemen Tune-Sattel sind kein Problem, das kann ich alles vom Racebike umbauen.


 
Hi,
"Handicap"?
Na dann stellt sich doch eigentlich die Frage gar nicht!
Bist du "heiß" auf nen Marathon?
Dann bleibt ja nur eine Lösung: Fahren und sehen, ob ein 9kg Hardtail tatsächlich entscheidend ist- ;-)))

Gruß Dirk


----------



## ScottRog69 (30. Juni 2014)

C1 FS Pro, 07/2012, max. 2000km, Gabel ist kürzer als die Spacer und Kralle ist tief genug eingeschlagen. BilD kann ich erst machen wenn es vom Bike Laden zurück ist.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Juni 2014)

Trailpark-Ausstattung






Marathon-Ausstattung ( Pedale werden vorher noch getauscht ).


----------



## ScottRog69 (30. Juni 2014)

Hm.. nice Bike! Aber evtl. würde ich an deiner Stelle über einen leichteren 2´t Radsatz um die 1350g nachdenken... wenn Du Marathon fahren willst, hilft das ungemein. Und Reifen technisch empfehle ich den Conti X-King Race Sport mit Milch. Sagenhafter Grip und Bombenbeschleunigung weil minimal Rollwiederstand.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Juni 2014)

Ich habe 2 sehr leichte Radsätze ( 1.250 gr. ) - aber ohne Steckachse. Dass ich den Marathon jetzt mit dem X1 fahre ist nur eine Ausnahme.

Den X-King habe ich auf den ZTR Alpine mal mit Milch gefahren. Das hat von der Dichtheit her sehr gut funktioniert allerdings ist mir der Vorderreifen während eines Marathons in einer schnellen Teerabfahrt durch den hohen Grip und relativ niedrigen Druck von der Felge gesprungen und bin nur mit viel Glück an einer Katastrophe vorbei. Abflüge habe ich schon genügend hinter mir, da bin ich mittlerweile etwas vorsichtig geworden ( kämpfe noch mit den Folgen meines letztjährigen Zwischenfalls, daher das X1 ). In den Rennen verwende ich üblicherweise Latexschläuche, das hat sich auch ganz gut bewährt.

Das ist normalerweise mein Marathon- und 6h/12h-Rennfully


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube, ich würde mit dem Bike fahren mit dem ich am meisten Spaß habe.
Und weniger über Bauteile nachdenken.

Was ist wenn es wieder so regnet wie letztes Wochenende?
Nachmal neue Reifenkombi?
Fragen über Fragen und wenig Spaß....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (30. Juni 2014)

Hey gianty:

Wenn ich dran denke wie du bei den Performance Days den Berg hoch geballert bist, kommst mit dem x1 immer noch schneller den Berg hoch, als die meisten von uns den Berg runter ;-)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## heizer1980 (30. Juni 2014)

Bin letztes Jahr den Daum Marathon mit dem E1 gefahren. Hat auch Spaß gemacht. Ambitionen auf eine gute Platzierung hab ich auch mit einer 8kg Rennsemmel keine.

Wenn dir die 150mm aus gesundheitlichen Gründen taugen und du nicht auf's Treppchen kannst, warum dann auf Spaß verzichten.


----------



## ScottRog69 (30. Juni 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 sehr leichte Radsätze ( 1.250 gr. ) - aber ohne Steckachse. Dass ich den Marathon jetzt mit dem X1 fahre ist nur eine Ausnahme.
> 
> Den X-King habe ich auf den ZTR Alpine mal mit Milch gefahren. Das hat von der Dichtheit her sehr gut funktioniert allerdings ist mir der Vorderreifen während eines Marathons in einer schnellen Teerabfahrt durch den hohen Grip und relativ niedrigen Druck von der Felge gesprungen und bin nur mit viel Glück an einer Katastrophe vorbei. Abflüge habe ich schon genügend hinter mir, da bin ich mittlerweile etwas vorsichtig geworden ( kämpfe noch mit den Folgen meines letztjährigen Zwischenfalls, daher das X1 ). In den Rennen verwende ich üblicherweise Latexschläuche, das hat sich auch ganz gut bewährt.
> 
> Das ist normalerweise mein Marathon- und 6h/12h-Rennfully


Lustig...

Ich habe das Canyon Lux als Renner. 
Und das E1 zum Touren und Trailen.

Viel Erfolg wünsche ich dir !


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Juni 2014)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Wenn dir die 150mm aus gesundheitlichen Gründen taugen und du nicht auf's Treppchen kannst, warum dann auf Spaß verzichten.



Genau aus diesem Grund will ich mitfahren so gut es geht. Platzierungen spielen dieses Jahr keine Rolle, der Spaß steht im Vordergrund


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Juni 2014)

@Gianty:

dann denk mal über den Austausch der Talaseinheit zum 2014er Modell nach, oder über eine Coilgabel.
Dann ist der Hochfrequente Kram weg.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (30. Juni 2014)

Dann mal viel Spaß.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Juni 2014)

@heizer1980 :

Hey Heizer1980, was treibst du dich hier rum?
Sollst doch die Claudia via E1 besteigen?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Juni 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @Gianty:
> 
> dann denk mal über den Austausch der Talaseinheit zum 2014er Modell nach, oder über eine Coilgabel.
> Dann ist der Hochfrequente Kram weg.
> Gute Besserung!



Danke für die Genesungswünsche und Tipps! Wenn es so einfach wäre hätte ich es schon gelöst. Es gibt viele Faktoren die eine Rolle spielen, das gehört aber nicht hier hin. Dann lasse ich mich mal überraschen, ich bin halt ein anderes Tempo gewohnt.


----------



## ScottRog69 (30. Juni 2014)

Guck hier keiner Fussball?


----------



## Maledivo (30. Juni 2014)

Noch, parallel


----------



## ScottRog69 (30. Juni 2014)

Ich habe es aufgegeben. Schaue mir nackte "Playbikes" im Web an.


----------



## heizer1980 (1. Juli 2014)

@ScottRog69 

Klar schauen wir Fußball, die Italiener auch.

@RockyRider66 
Dachte ich schau mal rein, nachdem ich heute von Claudia eine Abfuhr bekommen hatte.
Heute war wirklich mal Talfahrt 77km und keine 1000 hm. Lief wie geleckt.



 

Hab mal angefragt aber Claudia wollte nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Juli 2014)

Die Claudia ist ein stures Ding!

-erst ackert man stundenlang bis man drauf ist
-dann ist Mann im Nullkommanix wieder unten
-und womöglich hat man dann noch einen Platten....

Viel Spaß auf der Tour!


----------



## liquidsky (5. Juli 2014)

Hey hallo,

der Hunsrückhöhenweg (hier Erbeskopf: höchste Erhebung in Rheinland-Pfalz mit ca. 816 m über NN) bietet einiges an Kilometern. In fremder Umgebung ein paar schöne Trails zu finden gestaltet sich für mich schwierig.

Wie macht ihr das in fremder Umgebung mit den Trails? Hatte zuvor bei bikemap und gpsies gesucht...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Juli 2014)

Am kommenden WE findet der Erbeskopfmarathon statt. Das wäre doch DIE Gelegenheit die dortigen Trails kennenzulernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. Juli 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Am kommenden WE findet der Erbeskopfmarathon statt. Das wäre doch DIE Gelegenheit die dortigen Trails kennenzulernen.



Hatte ich auf dem Plan, aber "leider" bin ich 3 Tage zum biken in Südtirol.


----------



## ScottRog69 (7. Juli 2014)

Mei mei mei.... wo nehmt ihr nur alle immer die Zeit zum biken her?


----------



## Maledivo (7. Juli 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Mei mei mei.... wo nehmt ihr nur alle immer die Zeit zum biken her?


Zeit kaufen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Juli 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Mei mei mei.... wo nehmt ihr nur alle immer die Zeit zum biken her?


Ich gehe z.B. immer dann biken wenn die anderen schrauben


----------



## liquidsky (7. Juli 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Am kommenden WE findet der Erbeskopfmarathon statt. Das wäre doch DIE Gelegenheit die dortigen Trails kennenzulernen.



Besten Dank für den Vorschlag, jedoch war ich nur zwecks Bike-Urlaub in der Gegend, da ich ein paar hundert Kilometer nördlicher wohne.
Eine Recherche in den gängigen Portalen vorab hat zwar Touren geliefert, meist jedoch ohne Trails.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Juli 2014)

liquidsky schrieb:


> Besten Dank für den Vorschlag, jedoch war ich nur zwecks Bike-Urlaub in der Gegend, da ich ein paar hundert Kilometer nördlicher wohne.
> Eine Recherche in den gängigen Portalen vorab hat zwar Touren geliefert, meist jedoch ohne Trails.



Dann melde Dich das nächste Mal bitte frühzeitig, dann kann Dir geholfen werden


----------



## fraemisch (8. Juli 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich glaube da findest du kein Schaltwerk für?
> Bei der Kapazität würde das Schwert doch eine Furche im Boden ziehen.


 
Habe es jetzt ganz einfach gemacht und es funktioniert super

a) Hochgerüstet von XO 9fach auf X0 10 fach ca. 220 Euro (X0Shifter und Umwer, XT Kasette=billiger ..)
b) 40er Hope TREX Zahnrad (65€) hinter die Kassette und das 17er raus

Jetzt habe ich 20/40 anstatt 20/34 und außerdem kann ich jetzt noch länger auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt fahren

War am WE 3 Tage auf der Großvenedigerunde (und die hat etliche Rampen) und es schaltet tadelos und ist wirklich eine Erleichterung und man tritt sich nicht zu Tode, wie ich Anfnags befürchtet hatte...


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2014)

und warum hast du dann das Bike am Buckel?


----------



## fraemisch (8. Juli 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> und warum hast du dann das Bike am Buckel?


 

Neues Ritzel schonen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Juli 2014)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Neues Ritzel schonen


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. Juli 2014)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Habe es jetzt ganz einfach gemacht und es funktioniert super
> 
> a) Hochgerüstet von XO 9fach auf X0 10 fach ca. 220 Euro (X0Shifter und Umwer, XT Kasette=billiger ..)
> b) 40er Hope TREX Zahnrad (65€) hinter die Kassette und das 17er raus
> ...



Hallo fraemisch,
da ich ja seit neuestem auch 27,5er fahre, aber nicht jünger werde, hatte ich an dieses 40 Ritzel auch schon gedacht. Wobei 20-40 schon recht klein ist. Ich denke da eher an 22-40.
Eine Frage dazu habe ich:
Wie "harmonisch" ist denn der Sprung dort wo das 17er Ritzel nun fehlt.
Ist das stark spürbar, oder geht es?

Danke schon mal und Gruß
Dirk


----------



## fraemisch (9. Juli 2014)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hallo fraemisch,
> da ich ja seit neuestem auch 27,5er fahre, aber nicht jünger werde, hatte ich an dieses 40 Ritzel auch schon gedacht. Wobei 20-40 schon recht klein ist. Ich denke da eher an 22-40.
> Eine Frage dazu habe ich:
> Wie "harmonisch" ist denn der Sprung dort wo das 17er Ritzel nun fehlt.
> ...


 
Guten Morgen Dirk,

Ich finde den Sprung nicht gravierend, besser gesagt ist er mir gar nicht aufgefallen, kann aber sein, dass ich da nicht so sensibel bin . Wenn du aber eh schon ein 36 Zahnkranz hast, dann kaufe dir doch ein 20er Ritzel (ist billigre und bringt genau so viel, s.u.)

Hier mal ein Auszug  (von der Mountain Goat seite)


Entfaltung in Metern bei 26 Zoll

  22/36			  1,2919  m
  20/36			  1,1744  m
  22/38			  1,2239  m
  22/40				??	  m


22 40 steht leider nicht dort aber es müsste so bei 1,16m liegen und somit vergleichbar mit 20 36 sein.

22/40 kostet 65€ für das Hope
20/36 kostet 32€ für das 20er


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Juli 2014)

Mit sowas kommt ihr jetzt!
Kurz bevor ich mit dem E1 zum Alpencross und 13.000hm starten will.
Und das ohne Gepäcktransport und stinknormalem 2-fach...

OK, vielleicht kann ich es ja aufs Wetter schieben...


----------



## fraemisch (9. Juli 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mit sowas kommt ihr jetzt!
> Kurz bevor ich mit dem E1 zum Alpencross und 13.000hm starten will.
> Und das ohne Gepäcktransport und stinknormalem 2-fach...
> 
> OK, vielleicht kann ich es ja aufs Wetter schieben...


 
Viel Spaß, leider soll ja das Wetter die nächsten Tage nicht so gut werden...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. Juli 2014)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Dirk,
> 
> Ich finde den Sprung nicht gravierend, besser gesagt ist er mir gar nicht aufgefallen, kann aber sein, dass ich da nicht so sensibel bin . Wenn du aber eh schon ein 36 Zahnkranz hast, dann kaufe dir doch ein 20er Ritzel (ist billigre und bringt genau so viel, s.u.)
> 
> ...



Na da hast du Recht, sollte besser gehen.
Auf meinem E1 ist ja die Originale E13 TRSr DOUBLE 36-22 T. Kurbel!
Welches 20er Ritzel passt denn da?

Hoffe ihr habt ne Idee?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraemisch (9. Juli 2014)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Na da hast du Recht, sollte besser gehen.
> Auf meinem E1 ist ja die Originale E13 TRSr DOUBLE 36-22 T. Kurbel!
> Welches 20er Ritzel passt denn da?
> 
> ...


 

Es gibt nur einen Hersteller den ich kenne:
http://www.mountain-goat.de/product_info.php?products_id=9


Ich habe allerdings ne 3 fach Kurbel (XT) mit 42/32/20 . Also springe ich von 32 auf 20 runter und dies geht ganz gut. Wie es von 36 auf 20 ist weiss ich nicht.

An der XT Kurbel muss man ein bischen feilen damit die Kette nicht an den 4 Kurbelschraubenaufnahmen aufsitzt. Habe dies aber schon an 4 Kurbeln (für Freunde gemacht) und es ist kein Problem... Fahre jetzt schon das 3te 20er an der selben XT Kurbel von 2006

Falk


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. Juli 2014)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen Hersteller den ich kenne:
> http://www.mountain-goat.de/product_info.php?products_id=9
> 
> 
> ...




OK, super.
Danke


----------



## Mainbiker363 (9. Juli 2014)

Hatte an meinen "alten" X1 (26") ebenfalls ein 20er Kettenblatt mit einer dreifach Kurbel.
Hatte super funktioniert.
Jetzt am "neuen" X1 in 27,5" und zweifach Kurbel passt angeblich das 20er Kettenblatt nicht mehr, da der Umwerfer etwas höher sitzt und somit (wieder nur angeblich) streift die Kette am Umwerferblech. Ich habe jetzt ein 22er Kettenblattt und hoffte auf die Trickstuff Kassette 11-40. nur ob das noch was bis zum Alpencross wird???

Achja das 22er Kettenblatt von Mountain Goat funktioniert in der jetzigen Konstellation super.

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## fraemisch (9. Juli 2014)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hatte an meinen "alten" X1 (26") ebenfalls ein 20er Kettenblatt mit einer dreifach Kurbel.
> Hatte super funktioniert.
> Jetzt am "neuen" X1 in 27,5" und zweifach Kurbel passt angeblich das 20er Kettenblatt nicht mehr, da der Umwerfer etwas höher sitzt und somit (wieder nur angeblich) streift die Kette am Umwerferblech. Ich habe jetzt ein 22er Kettenblattt und hoffte auf die Trickstuff Kassette 11-40. nur ob das noch was bis zum Alpencross wird???
> 
> ...


 
Trickstuff ist sau teuer, da würde ich wieder das Hope TREX 40er Ritzel nehmen und das 17 rausschmeissen (bei XT Kassette, ich glaube bei SRAM sind auch andere Ritzel möglich). Das Hope gibts in 2 Ausführungen (Shimano oder SRAM, haben jeweils etwas andere Ausbuchtungen, damit sie hinter die Kassette passen)


----------



## Mainbiker363 (9. Juli 2014)

Ja entweder das Hope oder das Wolftooth.

Beide sind in der engeren Wahl.

Hatte auch nach Taiwan Kontakt zu Response. Aber auch dort ist die Kassette nur in 11-40 verfügbar. Preis 250USD.
11-42 ist noch nicht soweit.

Braucht man einen Langen Käfig bei oben genannten Varianten?


----------



## fraemisch (9. Juli 2014)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Ja entweder das Hope oder das Wolftooth.
> 
> Beide sind in der engeren Wahl.
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe ein langes X0 Schaltwerk, mache heute Abend mal ein Photo....


----------



## skask (9. Juli 2014)

Kann man auch das 11er Ritzel weglassen? Das wäre für mich logischer.


----------



## fraemisch (9. Juli 2014)

skask schrieb:


> Kann man auch das 11er Ritzel weglassen? Das wäre für mich logischer.


 

Nein, geht vom Aufbau der XT Kassette (10 fach nicht)...


----------



## camaroracer (9. Juli 2014)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hallo fraemisch,
> da ich ja seit neuestem auch 27,5er fahre, aber nicht jünger werde, hatte ich an dieses 40 Ritzel auch schon gedacht. Wobei 20-40 schon recht klein ist. Ich denke da eher an 22-40.
> Eine Frage dazu habe ich:
> Wie "harmonisch" ist denn der Sprung dort wo das 17er Ritzel nun fehlt.
> ...



Hi,
du kannst auch nach entfernen des 17er Ritzels das verbliebene 15er gegen ein 16er aus der XT 11-32 Kassette austauschen. Das bringt wieder harmonischere Gangsprünge. Das 16er kostet weniger als 5,-€. Ist übrigens hier im Forum mehrfach beschrieben.




Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Na da hast du Recht, sollte besser gehen.
> Auf meinem E1 ist ja die Originale E13 TRSr DOUBLE 36-22 T. Kurbel!
> Welches 20er Ritzel passt denn da?
> 
> ...



Die E13 TRSr Kurbel hat ja ein zentral verschraubtes Direct Mount Hauptkettenblatt und das kleine Kettenblatt wird daran festgeschraubt. Ist das überhaupt ein normaler 64mm Lochkreis ? Würde ich vorher mal prüfen.


Gruß
Bernd


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juli 2014)

„KING OF BALDO 2014“

Hallo zusammen,
in diesem Jahr findet am 13.- 14. September zum 3. Mal das Festival „KING OF BALDO“ am Gardasee statt.
http://www.gardatrentino.it/de/King-of-baldo-Torbole-Gardasee/

Man zahlt einmalig vor Ort, setzt sich in einen der dauernd kreisenden Shuttlebusse und fährt die alte Baldostraße bis auf rd. 1.100m hoch.
Dort beginnen mehrere Trails (z. B. Skull, 601, Coasttrail), welche wieder auf dem Festivalgelände enden.

Bisher waren es immer weniger als 100 Teilnehmer, also ganz entspannte Atmosphäre.
Es ist kein Rennen, kein Konkurrenzkampf und auch kein Materialglotzen.
Brustpanzer und Fullface sind trotzdem empfehlenswert.

Ich plane auch dieses Jahr wieder hinzufahren. (grob von Donnerstag bis Dienstag). 
Unterkunft suche ich mir in Torbole.

Wer will kann sich anschließen!?
Redpulli, heizer1980 und noei95 haben bereits Interesse bekundet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (10. Juli 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> „KING OF BALDO 2014“
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> in diesem Jahr findet am 13.- 14. September zum 3. Mal das Festival „KING OF BALDO“ am Gardasee statt.
> ...



Ich werde wohl von Freitag bis Sonntag da bleiben. Abreise ist dann am Sonntag nach der Veranstaltung.


----------



## deejay (10. Juli 2014)

mit gewissen änderungen an der front macht der hobel nun richtig freude!
an dieser stelle auch einmal ein lob an die rahmendesigner- dass ein xl-rahmen nicht nach baugerüst aussehen muss, ist eben nicht selbstverständlich 
nachtrag: oha, die obig beschriebene änderung schließt einen minion dhr2 exo 3c am vr mit ein. ein wahnsinns-reifen, wirklich das beste aus allen welten, nachdem ich früher am vr schon highroller 2 und minion dhf gefahren bin.


----------



## Orakel (11. Juli 2014)

gerade gesehn
www.rotwild.de/news/product-news/item/363-rotwild-gravity-prototyp


----------



## C_dale (13. Juli 2014)

@liquidsky schönes Bike.
So eines haben wir Ende Juni bei Mr. Schaltwerk in Cochem noch im Laden gesehen. Hatten da einen Termin um  ein X45 zu konfigurieren. Alles bestens : Ausführliche Beratung - mit Kaffee - ,sensibles Eingehen auf die verschiedenen Änderungswünsche des Spezis von mir und last but noch least ein moderater Preis  für das Bike, das er sich nach vier Tagen dort wieder abholen konnte. Fazit: Sehr empfehlenswert.
Leider hat den Spezi bei der letzten sonntäglichen Tour wenige Tage später  mit anderen Bikern "ein Baum angesprungen":
Das Nobelbike ist vollkommen unversehrt, da auf ihn drauf gefallen, er hat aber eine massive Schulterverletzung davon getragen, deren operative Behandlung noch ansteht.
Tragischerweise hat sich seine Frau - neues Hai Impact 29er vor 2 Monaten  - kurze Zeit vor seinem Crash  bei einem Sturz mit ihrem Bike die Schulter gar gebrochen.
Also wenn ich mir die Filme  von einigen hart gesottenen Rotwildrittern - Pfalztreffen - so ansehe, dann denke ich auch an die  potentiell härteren Konsequenzen für Neulinge unter uns....
(Da der Bikebesitzer auf dem Rahmen seinen Namen verewigt hat, habe ich dies auf dem Bild vorsichtshalber unkenntlich gemacht)


----------



## heizer1980 (13. Juli 2014)

Bestell den beiden mal eine gute Besserung.

Was das Pfalz-Treffen angeht, konnte jeder sein Tempo. Alles war für die Allgemeinheit fahrbar und auf Kondition und Fahrtechnik wurde Rücksicht genommen. Der Spaß am gemeinsamen Hobby und in der Gruppe standen im Vordergrund. Natürlich fällt in einer solchen Gruppe unter kleinen Jungs auch mal ein dummer Spruch aber eher freundschaftlich und auf keinen Fall beleidigend gemeint. Es war schön zu sehen, wie einige der Jungs ihr Bike doch beherrschen. Während ich meine Pneus nicht vom Untergrund bekam, hatte ich bei anderen das Gefühl, dass ihre irgendwie immer in der Luft waren und sie es trotzdem geschafft haben Plattfüße zu produzieren. 
Was das Restrisiko bei unserem Sport angeht, passieren kann immer was. Bei mir war´s in meiner Feierabend-Runde die ich immer alleine fahre und das an einer unscheinbaren Stelle. Einmal weggerutscht und schon war das Schlüsselbein hinüber. Mein Glück an dem Tag, ich war in der Gruppe unterwegs.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juli 2014)

jep, und die dummen Sprüche gehören zum guten Ton, aber nicht beleidigend. Wiederholung folgt sicher. Auch beim King of Baldo soll das so entspannt abgehen...


----------



## Vincy (14. Juli 2014)

*R.R2 FS Team AMG ROTWILD Replica*
http://enduro-mtb.com/news-rotwild-amg-team-replica-modelle-anti-chain-suck-ring/







*NEU: Der ACS – Anti Chain Suck Ring von Rotwild.*
Die Eigenentwicklung von ADP Engineering verhindert ein Einklemmen der Kette zwischen Rahmen und Kettenblatt.


----------



## Dorschdel86 (14. Juli 2014)

Da kann ich heizer1980 und RockyRider66 nur zustimmen. War echt ein tolles Wochenende und es wurde auf alle Rücksicht genommen. Bin selbst ein blutiger Anfänger was der Stimmung in der Gruppe nicht geschadet hat. Hab an dem We durch so manche Tipps und Tricks viel gelernt und bin seit dem deutlich flotter unterwegs. Auch ohne Rotwild


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo Ritter,

habe eine kleine Frage:

Auf meinem neuen E1 ist die e.thirteen Kurbel mit 38/22 Zähnen verbaut.
Wo finde ich denn dafür Ersatzkettenblätter?
Das große habe ich ja noch gefunden, aber das 22er gar nicht.

Kann mir wer helfen?

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (16. Juli 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> „KING OF BALDO 2014“
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> in diesem Jahr findet am 13.- 14. September zum 3. Mal das Festival „KING OF BALDO“ am Gardasee statt.
> ...


 
ich wäre auch von do bis di dabei. auch gern länger.


----------



## camaroracer (16. Juli 2014)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hallo Ritter,
> 
> habe eine kleine Frage:
> 
> ...



Habe ich bisher nur als Kit gesehen.

Z.B. hier :

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...laetter-Kit-fuer-TRS-TRS+-TRS-Race-black.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Parts/Chainrings/Direct-Mount-Shiftring-Kit.html

http://r2-bike.com/ETHIRTEEN-Kettenblatt-Kit-Direct-Mount-Shiftring-ab-118g

oder als 24/38 deutlich günstiger hier :

http://www.wigglesport.de/ethirteen-direct-mount-shiftring-kit/#itemtop

Als Ersatz für das 22er dürfte das hier passen. Aber ohne Garantie.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...tt-kompatibel-mit-Double-Shiftring-black.html

Zum Austausch brauchst du auch noch das Tool :

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...enlager-Montagewerkzeug-fuer-Kurbeln-mit.html

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/36314

und eventuell hilft dir das hier :

http://service.bythehive.com/Guide/How to install and remove TRS crank spiders and integrated rings/22

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. Juli 2014)

Hey Camaroracer, 
super. 
Vielen Dank für die perfekte Auflistung

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. Juli 2014)

camaroracer schrieb:


> Habe ich bisher nur als Kit gesehen.
> 
> Z.B. hier :
> 
> ...



Hallo nochmal Ritter,

reicht denn die originale Kettenführung, bzw. der Bashgard aus, um auch eine 38er Kurbel ordentlich zu schützen?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## camaroracer (17. Juli 2014)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal Ritter,
> 
> reicht denn die originale Kettenführung, bzw. der Bashgard aus, um auch eine 38er Kurbel ordentlich zu schützen?
> 
> Gruß Dirk



Es gibt einen Bash Guard Taco für 32 - 36 und einen für 36 - 40 .
Bei meiner E13 TRS Kettenführung die beim 2013 R.G1 ab Werk drauf war ist ein 32 - 36 Taco montiert gewesen.
Falls es bei dir sehr knapp aussieht ist es auch ein 32 - 36 Taco. Der 36 - 40 steht bei einem 36er Kettenblatt deutlich ab.
Du kannst den Taco für 36 - 40 Zähne aber als Einzelteil nachkaufen.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Erka (17. Juli 2014)

So, jetzt will ich mich auch mal wieder zurück melden.
Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich ja mal nach Euren Erfahrungen mit den Rahmengrößen gefragt, da ich unsicher war ob mir L oder XL besser passt.
Jetzt habe ich ein hübsches neues X1 in XL hier stehen, und es passt ganz wunderbar 
Der Unterschied zwischen L und XL ist nicht groß, aber macht sich genau da bemerkbar, wo ich es gebraucht habe. Beim L war mir der Sattel auch ganz ausgezogen für bergauf immer noch eine Kleinigkeit zu niedrig, und jetzt stimmt's. Auch muss ich den Sattel jetzt nicht mehr bis zum Anschlag nach hinten schieben. Meine Befürchtungen, dass sich der größere Rahmen merklich schwerfälliger fahren lässt, haben sich zum Glück zerschlagen (vermutlich im direkten Vergleich fühlbar, aber durch die bessere Sitzposition für mich nicht relevant).
Jetzt hoffe ich, dass mir das Rad noch lange so viel Freude macht wie jetzt!

Grüße
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (17. Juli 2014)

Viel Spaß damit. Wird dir bestimmt lange Freude bereiten das neue Rädchen.


----------



## luxaltera (18. Juli 2014)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## ScottRog69 (19. Juli 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bensemer (19. Juli 2014)

Welches neue Rotwild kann denn auch keine Freude machen? 
Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit


----------



## Erka (19. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Beglückwünschungen.
Solange mir das X1 keine technischen Zicken macht, habe ich mit Sicherheit viele Jahre Spaß damit. Mit meinem alten Rad war ich schließlich ebenfalls viele Jahre zufrieden. 
Es ist auch was Schönes daran, erst nach langer Zeit ein neues Rad zu kaufen: Ich bekomme etliche Jahre technische Weiterentwicklung beim MTB auf einen Schlag serviert, und das merkt man... (ok, das X1 ist auch preislich eine andere Liga - hilft auch bisschen  )

Grüße
Rainer


----------



## 123disco (21. Juli 2014)

..so nun hat´s mich auch E1rwischt.

Nachde1m ich mich ja hie1r schonmal übe1r de1n Hype1 gewundert hatte1 und bei den PerformanceDays (bis auf Papa-Guide) alle1n auf der Tour mit de1m x1 war, wollte ich es nun auch wissen.
(Kleinanzeigen-Schnäppchen bzw Altersvorsorge wurde quasi nur mal umgeschichtet - auch wenn bessere Hälfte das anders sieht )

Vielen Dank erstmal an die vielen ausführlichen Berichte (@Rockyrider, @grosser, @luxaltera , @Gianty und und) über eure Umstiege  auf dem Weg vom X zum E oder aufgebohrten X1er...werde den Weg nun auch gehen und mal schauen wohin es mich führt:  _E1 Light  oder X1 heavy_


(....................Wer in einer der aktuellen Gewitterstunden nicht rauskommt und für alle die noch 2010-12er X1 kuscheln...der bisheriger Weg:
_X1 2010 in M .:._
Generell Tolles Bike - verspielt, viel Reserven, doch bei 179/SL84 und Schwäche für Druck aufs VR, zu kurz & unruhig, besonders wenn es bergab & in Kurven
_
X1 2010 in L .:._
immer noch superwendig, Vorderrad geht immer noch toll hoch am Baum & zum Bunny und ruhiger bei Speed. Mit Talas-Absenkung auch richtig sportliche Haltung auf der Ebene. Hardtail fast nie mehr rausgeholt.

_X1 Modifikationen .:._
Vorbau gedreht -2° und super Druck vorn.
Vorbau auf 7mm und sicherer und direktere Lenkung
Reifen Hans Dampf - Riesen Sprung an Grip im Abwärtsgang/Kurvenspeed aber im Vgl zu RQ 2.2 wie Gegenwind
Lenker auf 74mm & Reverb - So ging am Gardasee schon so ziemlich alles in technischem Tempo.
Allerdings ist die 32er 150mm vorn bald überfordert (am Gardasee eh, aber auch manchmal hier im Bergischen)

Option wäre nun Fox Float 36 160mm
..wie @luxaltera @Gianty (oder auch schon umgestiegen? ;-) auch wenn 1 1/8 nicht leicht zu finden und nicht beim X1 2010er freigegeben, aber dann auch Ende.  Die X1 Fahrer mit 36er sind noch begeistert oder schielen schon weiter?

Es hätte ein zusätzlicher Technikkurs und Upgrade der Fahrersoftware gut getan, aber einfacher mal Hardware nachkaufen - also E1:

E1 2012 in L .:.
Tick zu groß für 179 aber gerade ok.
Erst 2 Touren gemacht, aber schonmal erster Eindruck :
Im Vergleich zum X1 2010/L ist das 2012er E1 in L ganze 5,5cm länger, hier wäre das M wohl bessere Wahl. Es ist aber gefühlt gleich hoch und man sitzt ähnlich zentral. Ich hätte mir Umstieg extremer vorgestellt, wenn da grün nicht so knallen würde.

UND ? ! es ist viel wendiger als gedacht, Druck vorn ist da, es mag Kurven und ist spurtreu, ich komme Abschnitte hoch, an denen das x1 nach hinten gekippt ist und man dropt sofort die doppelte Höhe ohne Angst (gefährlich).

ABER ?! es spurtet lange nicht so vorwärts, verlangt vorangetrieben zu werden und man hat IMMER Gegenwind (E2000 - Fat Albert - tubes). E1 ist es auf der geraden (mit aktueller Technik) sehr schwer vom Boden abzuheben. Das X1 (M1600 - HDampf) hebt sich viel leichter an und VR auf Mauer zu heben ist kein Problem, das E1 bekomme ich (aktuell) nicht einmal über einen Ast.  ...dämpft die Freude noch ein wenig...doch nicht so das AllMounenduro-Bike?
..........................)


Ihr erinnert euch vielleicht noch an euer erstes mal - glaube @grosser hatte vor 2,5Jahren - 200Seiten zurück ähnliches Erlebnis und war nicht so begeistert - postet nun aber lustig Bilder vom Gardasee & sitzt ..............auf E1 ...

 Ist L bei 179/84 evtl zu viel zu groß, E1 eher kleiner zu fahren und ist LRS Richtung tubeless/Ex1750 Pflicht für Touren
	oder sollte ich ihm Zeit geben und das E1 auf bessere Technik bei mir hoffen?  .


----------



## heizer1980 (21. Juli 2014)

Hey Disco gratuliere zum neuen Rad. An deiner Stelle würde ich jetzt erstmal eine Zeitlang fahren. An die E2000 gewöhnst du dich schnell aber die Front geht bei dem Radl halt nicht ohne weiteres hoch. Und mit der Zeit wirst du schon merken, was du an deine Vorlieben anpassen möchtest.  Wenn du dann erst umbaust wirst du auch erst den Unterschied zum jetzigen Rad merken.


----------



## ScottRog69 (21. Juli 2014)

Ich liebe mein E1, nach meinen Modifikationen sogar noch mehr. Zum Touren, Trailen und Downhillen Top, kein Bike vermittelte bisher Reserven und Sicherheit wie dieses bei moderatem Gewicht von um die 12,5kg. Hat mich gut durch div, Bikeparks wie Winterberg und Beerfelden gebracht. Hoffentlich schaffe ich es dieses Jahr mal mit dem Teil an den Lago di Garda.  Allzeit Kette rechts... Rog.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo @123disco!
Viel Spaß mit dem Bike. Hier noch ein kleines Video vom WE zum vorfreuen. Das Bike macht auf den holprigen Trails richtig Spaß.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (21. Juli 2014)

Mein E1 geht vorne und hinten ganz gut hoch







Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (21. Juli 2014)

@ScottRog69 
12,5 ist mal ne Ansage (noch Formula Bremsscheiben und du hast nochmal -180g), aber das ist ja eigentlich Winterdiskussionstff.
 ..vorm Lago würde ich das Leichtgewicht aber ruhig nochmal etwas füttern, zB. mit einem max breiten Reifen, der im Geschottere hält. 
Am Anfang hab ich dort Fels & Schotter verflucht - nun sehne ich mich bei heimische Querwurzeln zurück an den See.

@heizer1980 
Danke, genau so was vernünftiges  wollte ich doch nicht hören . Am Recht hast du... !


----------



## 123disco (21. Juli 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hallo @123disco!
> Viel Spaß mit dem Bike. Hier noch ein kleines Video vom WE zum vorfreuen. Das Bike macht auf den holprigen Trails richtig Spaß.



Ok, woaw  .. überzeugt  das E1 ist also auch noch ein supertolles Kamera-Stativ. ;-)

Super! Wo war das hoffe - nicht zu weit.

@Ride-on-Chris .. ok, da bin ich wohl limitierende Faktor. Du hast aber auch unterwegs die Alb ..


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Juli 2014)

123disco schrieb:


> Wo war das hoffe - nicht zu weit



Das war im Trailpark in Mehring.


----------



## XDennisX (21. Juli 2014)

@Gianty 

Was ist den das für ein klasse Video/trailpark???  Warum gibt's sowas nicht in BaWü??? Sowas vor der Haustür wäre mein Traum!
Deine Hand scheint wieder besser zu sein? 
Grüße


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Juli 2014)

XDennisX schrieb:


> @Gianty
> 
> Was ist den das für ein klasse Video/trailpark???  Warum gibt's sowas nicht in BaWü??? Sowas vor der Haustür wäre mein Traum!
> Deine Hand scheint wieder besser zu sein?
> Grüße



Ist nicht gerade vor meiner Haustür aber nicht soo weit zu fahren. Hand: 180 mm schlucken schon viel. Es ist ja nicht so dass ich gar nicht fahren kann aber von meinem alten Stand bin ich so weit weg wie der Saturn vom Jupiter. Die meisten Probleme habe ich mit meinen Racebikes auf Schotterwegen und langen Abfahrten wo ich den Bremshebel permanent ziehen muss ( hochfrequente Erschütterungen ). Springen geht. Obwohl es mich nervt bin ich froh schon so fahren zu können. Der Rest braucht halt seine Zeit. Solange reite ich mit meinen ROTWILD - Rädchen und genieße den Spaß.


----------



## liquidsky (22. Juli 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hallo @123disco!
> Viel Spaß mit dem Bike. Hier noch ein kleines Video vom WE zum vorfreuen. Das Bike macht auf den holprigen Trails richtig Spaß.




Hallo Gianty,
warst du von Mehringen aus in Richtung Harz unterwegs gewesen? Der Trail schaut von seinem Verlauf schön befahrbar aus, kann man die GPS Koordinaten dazu im Netz finden? Oder per private Message austauschen?
Der Harz liegt für mich beinahe vor der Haustür ...

Gruß liquidsky


----------



## 123disco (22. Juli 2014)

liquidsky schrieb:


> Hallo Gianty,
> warst du von Mehringen aus in Richtung Harz unterwegs gewesen?.
> 
> Gruß liquidsky


... Mosel - Mehring  http://www.mtb-club-mehring.de/trailpark/

... weiter moselabwärts Richtung Bernkastel gibt´s noch Monzelfeld http://www.bernkastel.de/mosel-erleben/radfahren/bikepark-monzelfeld.html

kennt das jemand oder noch Spots an der Mosel Richtung Koblenz. (da kommt man fast auf Idee , die E1-Trekking Qualitäten auf Trier-Koblenz MoselMehrtagestour zu testen)


----------



## Dirk Nennen (22. Juli 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Ich liebe mein E1, nach meinen Modifikationen sogar noch mehr. Zum Touren, Trailen und Downhillen Top, kein Bike vermittelte bisher Reserven und Sicherheit wie dieses bei moderatem Gewicht von um die 12,5kg. Hat mich gut durch div, Bikeparks wie Winterberg und Beerfelden gebracht. Hoffentlich schaffe ich es dieses Jahr mal mit dem Teil an den Lago di Garda.  Allzeit Kette rechts... Rog.



Hey ScottRog,

wie hast du es denn angestellt, dass dein E1 nur12,5kg wiegt?????

Gruß Dirk


----------



## JoeArschtreter (22. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute ich hab bei meinem 2013er RE 1 das Schaltwerk tauschen müssen weiß vielleicht wer das Anzugemoment der Befestigungsschraube die Schaltwerk und Schaltauge verbindet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Juli 2014)

Trails um Koblenz kann man bei mir buchen. ...


----------



## ScottRog69 (22. Juli 2014)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hey ScottRog,
> 
> wie hast du es denn angestellt, dass dein E1 nur12,5kg wiegt?????
> 
> Gruß Dirk


Huhutzeee Sorry, da war wohl der Wunsch Vater des Gedanken!? Bzw. Die Wegstaben verbuchselt... 

12,5 hatte es vor Tacho, Klingel, neuem Fox Float Dämpfer, Crankboots, Selle SLR Sattel und XTR Trail Pedalen. 

Jetzt hat es 13,3kg.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Juli 2014)

Das E1 sieht in weiß einfach nur Porno aus


----------



## Maledivo (22. Juli 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Trails um Koblenz kann man bei mir buchen. ...



Heute war auf "Deinem" Trail .


----------



## heizer1980 (22. Juli 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Trails um Koblenz kann man bei mir buchen. ...



Gibt's da irgendwo ein Anmeldeformular?


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juli 2014)

Formlos. Versuche Mitte August mal was zu machen. Samstagmorgen Frühstück bei mir, dann Trails rund um Koblenz an 3 Flüssen und abends Biergarten. Termin kommt, jeder kann mitfahren. Muss mich jetzt aber mal kurz um Trails und Unterkunft für King of Baldo kümmern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (23. Juli 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Formlos. Versuche Mitte August ..jeder kann mitfahren. Muss mich jetzt aber mal kurz um Trails und Unterkunft für King of Baldo kümmern...


..formlos gerne mal dabei - mich bei Abschlußbier dann für Gardasee-Tipps revangieren.

Unterkunft ist "Santalucia" mit Panoramablick-Werkbank unschlagbar.
Oder Hausverbot, seit ihr da Bikes in Betten gelegt habt


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juli 2014)

kein Hausverbot, bin gerade wieder da.


----------



## 123disco (23. Juli 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> kein Hausverbot, bin gerade wieder da.


? 14.00!  nicht auf Boa, 6/8-15 oder bei Baldo
*neid* viel Spaß an den  Pasta- und-Tagen
(.. sonst Ristorante al Porto di Arco an der Garda Thermae)


----------



## heizer1980 (23. Juli 2014)

Hab mir ein Zimmer in dem von dir Vorgeschlagenen Hotel reserviert.


----------



## 123disco (23. Juli 2014)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Hab mir ein Zimmer in dem von dir Vorgeschlagenen Hotel reserviert.


..jetzt reichts.
Hier regnets gleich wieder - Na,ja - Grüße an Paula - dem schnellsten -Service vom See.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Juli 2014)

Bin auch bald am See


----------



## Orakel (23. Juli 2014)

frage an die Gemeinde, speziell an die RR2FS (26")fahrer (gibt es ja einige) wer fährt eine DT Swiss Gabel, im speziellen die XXM 120, und kann mir über die Funktion, Ansprechverhalten usw. auskunft geben?
Hintergrund, ich möchte die 32er Float (100mmFW) gegen die  besagte Gabel austauschen (entweder demnächst oder im laufe des Jahres).
Danke


----------



## at021971 (23. Juli 2014)

120 mm wäre mir am R.R2 FS zu hoch. Hatte am Testbike damals eine Magura Durin MD120M und empfand die Front damit einfach als zu hoch. Habe dann auf eine 100 mm Fox 32 RL gewechselt. Das passt da einfach besser. Damit liegt das Cockpit aber auch schon recht tief. Eventuelle wäre noch eine 110 mm Gabel eine Zwischenlösung. Die bekommt man aber nicht so einfach.

Zur DT Swiss kann ich nur was zur 100 mm Version als Twin Shot sagen. Die habe ich am Cube AMS 100 Pro. Die Gabel ist im Vergleich zur Fox deutlich softer und benötigt bei mir viel mehr Druck als von DT Swiss empfohlen, damit sie nicht während der Fahrt im Federweg wegtaucht. Im Stand wirkt sie ok und scheint den SAG zu halten. In der Fahrt sackt sie dann aber weiter eine, so dass man das über den Druck abfangen muss, wenn die Front nicht so tief eintauchen soll. Beide Gabeln sind aber gut, wenn man bei der DT Swiss den Druck deutlich erhöhen muss.

Im Vergleich zu heutigen Fox kann ich aber nichts sagen. Die sind meines Erachtens auch übertechnisiert, was man bei 100 oder 120 mm einfach gar nicht braucht.


----------



## AnAx (23. Juli 2014)

Je nachdem welche Achse du am Vorderrad des RR2FS hast, gibt es hier eine evtl interessante DT XMM mit eben 110mm: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...xle-9mm-tapered-black-fxmmdabacdos49102c.html

Über die Funktion weiß ich allerdings nichts


----------



## at021971 (23. Juli 2014)

Aber nur Single Shot. Ohne eigene Erfahrung kann ich nur das wiedergeben, was ich so gelesen habe und da haben eigentlich alle zur Twin Shot geraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -LUTZ- (24. Juli 2014)

Fährt irgendjemand die Sram XX1 oder X01 an nem Rotwild X2 ? Würde meins gerne von XTR auf XX1 umrüsten und suche nach Erfahrungsbereichten.


----------



## grosser (24. Juli 2014)

123disco schrieb:


> Ihr erinnert euch vielleicht noch an euer erstes mal - glaube @grosser hatte vor 2,5Jahren - 200Seiten zurück ähnliches Erlebnis und war nicht so begeistert - postet nun aber lustig Bilder vom Gardasee & sitzt ..............auf E1 ...




Stimmt!
Mit dem M-Rahmen kam ich nicht so gut zu recht, dass hatte sich dann mit dem S-Rahmen grundlegend geändert!


----------



## grosser (24. Juli 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Formlos. Versuche Mitte August mal was zu machen. Samstagmorgen Frühstück bei mir, dann Trails rund um Koblenz an 3 Flüssen und abends Biergarten. Termin kommt, jeder kann mitfahren. Muss mich jetzt aber mal kurz um Trails und Unterkunft für King of Baldo kümmern...



 bin dabei!


----------



## 123disco (25. Juli 2014)

grosser schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> Mit dem M-Rahmen kam ich nicht so gut zu recht, dass hatte sich dann mit dem S-Rahmen grundlegend geändert!


Das getestete 2012er ist mit flachem LW recht lang und ist zum 2011 fast eine Rahmengröße+20mm länger. 2013er ist wieder Tick kürzer. (anbei fix zusammengeflixte RahmenÜbersicht E1 2012-2011-2013-G1 2014)

Bist du nun auf 2011 E1 oder 2012er in S unterwegs (wie gross(er) bist du?)


----------



## grosser (25. Juli 2014)

2011er S-Rahmen 168cm


----------



## 123disco (25. Juli 2014)

grosser schrieb:


> 2011er S-Rahmen 168cm


Thx & grazie


----------



## Orakel (25. Juli 2014)

at021971 schrieb:


> 120 mm wäre mir am R.R2 FS zu hoch.


Dadurch dass die Front vorne um 20mm hoch kommt, würde ich zwei spacer entfernen(35mmSpacerturm sieht einfach zum aus)
Wenn den dann, dann das Twin Shot Modell .
Der LW würde auch etwas flacher, was mir zugute(dem RR2)käme.
Desweitern bin ich am überlegen das RR2 FS auf 2fach umzurüsten.
Komplett neu auf SRAM (dann würde das X2 die 3*10 sachen bekommen)
Neue SH 2*10 XTkurbel.....


----------



## Kiefer (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo 

Sorry, etwas ganz anderes...

Unsere Räder sind über die Hausrat mitversichert.
(Provinzial "FahrradPlus")

Sind die Räder auch bei einem Diebstahl im Ausland versichert ?
Kann so auf die Schnelle nichts in den Versicherungsunterlagen finden 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (25. Juli 2014)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Sorry, etwas ganz anderes...
> 
> ...


Bei meiner sind sie im Ausland auch mit versichert, vorausgesetzt der Raum war abgeschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RW_Eddy (26. Juli 2014)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Sorry, etwas ganz anderes...
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

leider kann ich keine Antwort dazu geben.

Aber jeder, der eine Zusatzversicherung über die Hausrat hat sollte überprüfen, ober er neuere Versicherungsbedingungen hat.
Dann können die Räder auch nachts draußen stehen, wenn man sie nicht benutzt.
Wäre für Camper interressant.

Dabei wird aber baurechtlich auf ein Gebäude abgestellt. 

Viele Grüße
Eddy


----------



## Sansibar73 (26. Juli 2014)

Hi Rotwilderer,

Hier mal mein X1 - im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Rädern ist das Rotwild wie ein Trecker, geht überall durch  Eben wie ein Trecker....



Aloha, happy trails!

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 123disco (27. Juli 2014)

..wer kam den gestern am Rursee mit seinem gelben/grünen E1 Blitz an uns vorbei? Die gelben Laufräder sind allerdings optisch mutig;-)


----------



## th_philipp (27. Juli 2014)

Rotwild 2015
 -> Am 22.07 / 23.07.2014 wurde das 2015er Lineup für Händler vorgestellt. Gibt es schon irgendwo Bilder zu den 2015er Modellen?

Giant/Scott/Specialized 2015 gibt es ja auch schon komplett im Netz zu sehen


----------



## Orakel (28. Juli 2014)

Bild vom Wochende, Grenzsteinweg bei uns in der Region, nicht nur dass wir in den Regen gekommen sind, nein, hab mich auch noch Blöd verschaltet vorne, so dass sich die Kette zwischen Kettenstrebe und KB verklemmt hat. Fazit, Farbe von der Schweissnaht abgeschliefen  das tut mal weh.
Ganz soo schlecht war der Regen auch wieder nicht, jetzt weiss ich dass die XT Bremse auch bei regen richtig gut Funktioniert.


----------



## AnAx (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bin aus den Infos hier nicht ganz schlau geworden, es heißt der Fox Float X passt mit Piggy ins 2011er E1. Das ist ja schon mal sehr schön.
Aber ich bevorzuge eigentlich RS und habe dazu nur Beiträge von 2012 gefunden, in denen der Monarch Plus RC3 im 2011er E1 mal angesprochen wurde, aber nicht, ob es klappt oder nicht.
Kann da jemand etwas zu sagen oder hat die Maße beider Dämpfer für einen Vergleich verfügbar?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Juli 2014)

Der RS passt auch in den Rahmen, habe ihn getestet.
Die Funktion kann aber bei Weitem nicht mit dem FloatX mithalten, da sind 2 Klassen dazwischen.


----------



## AnAx (30. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Informationen!

Bin noch am überlegen zwischen Float X, Monarch RC3 (den habe ich bereits im Enduro) und dem CCDB inline...der dürfte doch auch passen, oder?
Was würdest du da empfehlen?
Einsatzspektrum von Tour bis Park, mit Totem durchaus Prio auf härteres ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Juli 2014)

CCDB habe ich noch nicht versucht, weiß nicht mal ob der einpasst.
Ist ja noch ganz neu am Markt.
Soll aber eher ein CC/AM Dämpfer sein, vielleicht noch etwas EN.

Monarch scheidet für mich aus, Test nicht bestanden.

Favoriten sind für mich FloatX mit neuer 180er Float RC2 aus 2015.
Oder die sorglos VAN 180 RC2 wie ich sie bereits habe.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Juli 2014)

Nach 98KM, 2.368 HM und starken Krämpfen in den Oberschenkeln wurde es Zeit für die Zieldurchfahrt. Das X1 fährt sich in verblockten Trails traumhaft und geht auch am Berg eigentlich ganz ordentlich. Trotzdem saugt es irgendwann die letzten Körner aus den Beinen. Für die langen und steilen Anstiege ist es im Trailpark-Aufbau einfach zu schwer - sofern man auf Zeit fahren will.

Aber es hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Düst__ (30. Juli 2014)

uiii...schönes bild. Da verschiebts mir glatt die optik


----------



## 123disco (31. Juli 2014)

BIG is BEAUTIFUL!
...bei Bikes mag ich's aber lieber verspielter und wenn ich sie leicht angehoben bekomme

Sollte hier einer in den Freeride/Downhill - Sektor mit seinem E1 wechseln wollen oder 184+ sein, hätte ich L gegen M Rahmen als Tausch im Angebot. Mir ist mein L mit 178 etwas zu unverspielt. (Rotwild, Schaltwerk..etc..überall sind die geliebten 26er E1 2011-13 in L & M mittlerweile restlos weg. In einem Forum wurde wohl zu viel Positives gepostet.  Hier Infos zum Bike).



Ansonsten wechsel' ich halt Richtung abwärts..und stelle hier mein Kitz vor.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (3. August 2014)

Hallo Rotwild Gemeinde.
Welchen Reifen würdet ihr mir für mein X2 empfehlen?
Von den aktuell montierten Nobby Nic bin nicht so ganz überzeugt in Sachen Kurvengrip und Bremsverhalten.
Ich habe vor demnächst eine Woche in den Alpen zu Touren und da hätte ich schon etwas zuverlässiges mit Grip und Pannenschutz.


----------



## Orakel (3. August 2014)

Contis TrailKing in 2, 2 oder 2, 4" BC


----------



## Maledivo (4. August 2014)

Habe dieses Kombi an meinem Bike, zwar an einem C1 FS, aber damit bin ich überall gut gefahren.


----------



## Maledivo (4. August 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Formlos. Versuche Mitte August mal was zu machen. Samstagmorgen Frühstück bei mir, dann Trails rund um Koblenz an 3 Flüssen und abends Biergarten. Termin kommt, jeder kann mitfahren. Muss mich jetzt aber mal kurz um Trails und Unterkunft für King of Baldo kümmern...



Hi Andreas, gibt es schon was näheres in Planung? Würde mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (5. August 2014)

Bei meinem 29er C1 HT knackt es seit dieser Woche. Ich denke das es vom Tretlager oder den Pedalen kommt. Kann das Tretlager auch ohne Belastung knacken? Also z.B. bergab über eine Wurzel oder so ohne das ich trete? Das Rad ist gerade mal 8 Wochen und 800 Kilometer alt...


----------



## at021971 (5. August 2014)

Knackt es auch wenn Du die Füße von den Pedalen nimmst? Ansonsten würde ich mir beim Hardtail erst einmal folgendes anschauen:
- Sattel und Sattelstütze (evtl. reicht es Verspannung die Sattelstütze zu lösen, diese leicht zu bewegen und neu zu verspannen)
- Vorbau und Lenker (Schauben lösen und mit dem von Hersteller vorgesehenen Anzugmoment wieder befestigen; ältere Crankbrother Vorbauten knacken gerne)
- Lenkkopflager (lösen, evtl. neu schmieren und mit dem von Hersteller vorgesehenen Anzugmoment wieder befestigen)
- Schaltzüge und Anschlaghülsen (ausbauen, Anschläge reinigen, Ende der Züge überprüfen und ggf. anpassen)
- Verspannung der Laufradnaben an Gabel und Hinterbau (Sauberkeit)
- Kettenblattschrauben
- Bei BSA Tretlager Rahmen plan drehen, Anti Seize Paste verwenden bei Schimano Hollowtech II Lagern
- Pedale (lösen und wieder mit von Hersteller vorgesehenen Anzugmoment wieder befestigen, Pedale schmieren)

Hatte auch an meinem R.R2 FS fast ein halbes Jahr ein Knacken, was ich nicht zuordnen konnte. Es knackte wenn man pedalierte, aber auch wenn man mit angehobenen Füßen ohne Vortrieb nur eine Schlangenlinie fuhr.  Habe mehr oder weniger alles mehrmals gelöst, neu gefettet. Das Knacken war dann immer kurzfristig weg. Irgendwann habe ich dann mal während der Fahrt ums Oberrohr inklusive der Züge gefaßt und das Knacken war weg bzw. seltener zu hören. Also habe ich die Schaltzüge komplett demontiert um dann festzustellen, dass sich die Außenhülle zusammengezogen hatte. Damit lagen jeweils an den Enden die Drähte blank, die die Außenhülle von innen versteift. Die Vermutung lang dann nahe, das hier dann die metallene Innenverstärkung sich in der Endkappe bewegt und die Geräusche verursachte. Also habe ich die Innenverstärkung wieder auf die Länge der Außenhülle gekürzt und sieh da die Knacken ist seit Monaten weg. Es sind oft die keinen Dinge, denen man wenig Beachtung entgegenbringt, die ursächlich für solche Geräusche am Bike sind.


----------



## Bensemer (6. August 2014)

Danke für deinen langen, ausführlichen sehr guten Beitrag.  Jetzt hab ich erst mal etwas Arbeit. Oder meinst du ich sollte es zum Händler (Stadtler) fahren und den Fall schildern? Ich weiß ja nicht ob das ein Garantiefall wäre, Kaufdatum ist Anfang Juni. 
Zuerst ist es mir aufgefallen auf einer langern geraden Strecke auf der Bundesstraße und es hat immer geknackt wenn das rechte Pedal unten war - bei jeder Umdrehung ca 5 Kilometer lang (deswegen dachte ich gleich an das Tretlager) und gestern abend war es dann plötzlich auch mal bergab ohne treten


----------



## at021971 (6. August 2014)

Wenn es noch in Garantie ist und Du ggf. einige Zeit auf das Bike verzichten kannst, dann bring es erst mal zu Stadler, so dass die sich drum kümmern.


----------



## Düst__ (6. August 2014)

von knacken und knarzen kann ich auch ein lied singen. Oder sagen wir so, mein X2 singt lieder...eher knarzende geräusche als knackende. Meist kommt es bergauf oder wenn ich etwas stärker trete... 
Bis jetz konnte ich noch nicht genau lokalisieren wo es her kommt. Hat wer selbe erfahrung schonmal mit dem X2 gemacht und kann mir die suche etwas leichter machen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. August 2014)

Das hatte ich am E1 auch mal und habe nach langem Suchen eine einfache Lösung gefunden.
Es waren die Leitungen in den Klemmen am Unterrohr.
Einfach mal gegenpinkeln und schauen ob es dann besser ist.
(OK, ich hab Wasser genommen)

Dann hab ich die Klemmen abgenommen und an den Kontaktflächen zu den Leitungen mit einem Wachschmiermittel versehen.
Seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## Düst__ (6. August 2014)

klingt super... Die lezten touren mit überraschenden übefällen von starkregen und unwettern inklusive zwei 20meter hohen tannen, welche der meinung waren, sie müssen 10 meter vor mir ohne ankündigung entwurzeln und zu boden fallen (da hab ichs ordentlich mit der angst zu tun bekommen) , hat sich gezeigt, das bei nässe das geräusch weg ist. Ich flitz dann mal in keller und nässe das gute stück.


----------



## jopf85 (6. August 2014)

Ansonsten gibt's hier noch eine ausführliche Liste.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/antiknack-checkliste-und-das-knacken-ist-weg.280589/#post-3736505
Mein letztes Knacken kam durch eine gelockerte Kassette, durch die Weiterleitung der Geräusche im Rahmen dachte man auch es kommt aus dem Tretlagerbereich.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (10. August 2014)

Hallo,

gibt es den:

*ACS – Anti Chain Suck Ring von Rotwild.*

schon zu kaufen?

Finde nichts auf der Rotwild HP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (10. August 2014)

sorry doppelt gepostet


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
diese Woche möchte ich mir ein C1 HT 29 PRO anschauen bzw Probe fahren. Wer kann mir aus eigener (!) Erfahrung einen Tipp zur Rahmengröße geben? Ich weiß, die kann man bei einer Probefahrt selbst “erfahren“ aber eine kleine Runde auf dem Parkplatz oder vor dem Bikeladen ist nicht so aussagekräftig wie das Feedback von jemandem der es schon eine Zeit lang fährt.

Es soll bei CC-Rennen und Marathons/Langstreckenrennen eingesetzt werden. 

Hier noch ein paar Eckdaten: 1,67m klein, SL 80cm, 64kg


----------



## ScottRog69 (10. August 2014)

Am 13.09. Ist Biketreff mit Training, Test und Gedöhns auf der Kuralpe Darmstadt falls wer Lust und Zeit hat.


http://www.geo-naturpark.net/deutsch-wAssets/docs/MTB-Tag_Kuralpe.pdf


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. August 2014)

So,
nach langem rumgeeier hab ich einen Termin für die gemeinsame Tour in *Koblenz *gefunden:

*23.08.2014, 10:30Uhr*

Das werden so um 900hm/ 38km, je nach belieben.

Wer mitkommen möchte gibt mir bitte per PM kurz Info.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. August 2014)

Habe gerade mein neues Baby abgeholt. Jetzt kann ich auf den Langdistanzen etwas entspannter rollen lassen 







Morgen werden noch die Leitungsverlegungen optimiert ( die VR-Bremse wurde auf die rechte Seite geändert. Daher gibt es noch etwas Optimierungsbedarf ) und dann geht es auf eine kleine Runde  

Muss noch überlegen welche Pedale dran kommen. Der Sattel + Stütze werden noch getauscht, das hat aber noch ein paar Tage Zeit.


----------



## Orakel (12. August 2014)

Möchte dir dein Baby nicht Madig machen, für mich zuviel Reifen für zuwenig Rahmen.
Bei den 29zöller stimmt ab einer gewissen Rahmengrösse die Proportionen nimmer.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. August 2014)

Orakel schrieb:


> Möchte dir dein Baby nicht Madig machen, für mich zuviel Reifen für zuwenig Rahmen.
> Bei den 29zöller stimmt ab einer gewissen Rahmengrösse die Proportionen nimmer.
> Meine Meinung.


Da gebe ich Dir 100% Recht! Mein Rennrad sieht auch verboten aus. Was früher das ( optische ) Problem der großen Fahrer mit den kleinen Rädern war ist jetzt das Problem der kleinen Fahrer mit den großen Rädern.


----------



## jeffl (12. August 2014)

Bei meinem R2 in Größe M finde ich die Proportionen perfekt. Dagegen wirkt die alte Zugmaschine wie ein Kinderfahrrad.


----------



## Bensemer (13. August 2014)

@Gianty: Glückwunsch zu dem geilen Fahrrad. Ich hab seid ca 10 Wochen das gleiche in weiß. Ich hab mich auch gefragt ob ich meine Gabel in eine weiße wie du sie hast tauschen soll... Mal sehen was der Winter bringt


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. August 2014)

Bensemer schrieb:


> @Gianty: Glückwunsch zu dem geilen Fahrrad. Ich hab seid ca 10 Wochen das gleiche in weiß. Ich hab mich auch gefragt ob ich meine Gabel in eine weiße wie du sie hast tauschen soll... Mal sehen was der Winter bringt



Lass schon raus - wie fährt es sich auf den Trails? Ich kann es leider erst morgen oder übermorgen ausprobieren.


----------



## Bensemer (13. August 2014)

Ich sags mal so: Ich hatte auch vier Tage Vorfreude und war dann total begeistert. Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen das ich wenig zum Vergleich habe, genau genommen habe ich erst dieses Jahr richtig mit dem biken angefangen


----------



## TrailProf (13. August 2014)

@Gianty,
wünsche dir viel Spaß mit dem neuen Hirsch.
Mir gefällts auch optisch richtig gut.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. August 2014)

Bei so vielen Bildern muss ich auch nochmal ein von unserem Ax reinstellen:



340km/ 13.100hm/ Flachenhalter montiert/ Ardent 2,4 als Tourenreifen draufgezogen/ Spaß gehabt


----------



## Maledivo (13. August 2014)

Cool


----------



## XDennisX (13. August 2014)

@Gianty:
Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!
Jetzt hast das Rotwild Portfolio bald voll


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. August 2014)

XDennisX schrieb:


> @Gianty:
> Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!
> Jetzt hast das Rotwild Portfolio bald voll



Ja. Vor allem kann ich damit schön die Anstiege hochballern und bin auf den langen Strecken nicht so platt wie mit dem X1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (14. August 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ja. Vor allem kann ich damit schön die Anstiege hochballern und bin auf den langen Strecken nicht so platt wie mit dem X1.



Mit  E1.26 & C29Ht  ist das Spektrum mal super abgedeckt.

(Der Rest ist dann Luxus;-)
Glückwunsch ..schönes schlankes Teil


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. August 2014)




----------



## Düst__ (15. August 2014)

Schöne Grüße aus Flims/laax!!!  Mit dabei,  "X2" da geht was.	Und das "E1", hmmmm weis langsam nich mehr so recht was ich damit machen soll. Irgendwie fahr ich mit dem X2 alles genau so, was ich mit dem E1 auch mach.. Nur mit mehr spaß...

Ach, das Knarzen am X2 is weg. Hab am hinterbau mal alle schrauben gelockert, bissl sauber gemacht alles und mit richtigen anzugs-moment wieder zusammen geschraubt. Top!!


----------



## ScottRog69 (15. August 2014)

M6ss krud



Muss leider auch gestehen, seitdem ich mein Canyon habe (zwar nur mit 100mm FW.) bleibt das E1 immer mehr in der Garage.


----------



## NorwegianWood (16. August 2014)

-


----------



## ScottRog69 (16. August 2014)

@ Norwegerwald... alles eine Frage des Preises.


----------



## NorwegianWood (17. August 2014)

-


----------



## Düst__ (17. August 2014)

Guten morgen!! 

fragen in meinem kopf bezüglich rahmen, material,einsatzgebiet usw. In meinem fall speziell der vergleich   X1, X2, E1. 
Kann man aber auch allgemein betrachten. All Mountain, Enduro, Trailbike.... bla,bla...

Das X2 hat keine park freigabe (glaub ich hier bei den rittern irgendwo gelesen zu haben)? Und das X1?
Beide keine Freigabe oder nur das X2 nicht?
Das E1 schon. Wie viele andere enduros auch.
Bei All Mountain / trail bikes schauts irgendwie bissl anders aus. 
Woran liegt das?
Für mich sind alle drei absolut bikepark tauglich. 

Nicht selten sind aber die natur trails in den bergen teils heftiger zum material als irgendwelche schön gemauerten strecken im bikepark.

Wo fängt bikepark an und wo hörts auf?
Auslegungssache der Hersteller?
Trailparks sind ja auch ne art bikepark. All Mountain räder oftmals als "die" trailbikes überhaupt beschrieben. Also doch Parkfreigabe für X1 und X2?

Warum überhaupt frei geben oder nicht? Zweifel der hersteller am potenzial ihrer bikes? Absicherung für den garantiefall...

Was stellt ihr mit euren rädern an? Zweifel an der haltbarkeit? Schlechtes gewissen weil ihr die vom hersteller vorgegeben einsatzzwecke missachtet  Oder einfach nur egal, frei nach dem motto: "Heee das ein MTB, wenn es das nich aushält, wäre es kein Mountainbike geworden"


Würde gern mal eure Meinung dazu lesen. 



Schönen  Sonntag


----------



## NorwegianWood (17. August 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (17. August 2014)

War 5mal im Park mit meinem E1. Davon 2mal mit den Rocket Rotz. . Jeder sagt immer das einem die DT- EXC 1550 gleich um die Ohren fliegen. Mittlerweile habe ich gesamt 1500km auf dem E1 und bis auf Kratzerle oder abdschabungen durch die Züge gaaaar nichts zu bemängeln.


----------



## Orakel (17. August 2014)

Vorweg: bin kein Bikepark Rider.
In meinem Gehege befinden sich das X2 und X1 (2014er) beides 26zöller
Meiner Meinung nach, passt das X2 nicht für den Bikepark, Tretlager zutief, Lenkwinkel zu steil.
Das X1 dagegen könnte ich mir schon für den Bikepark vorstellen, flacherer LW und höheres Tretlager, macht sich schon auf den hiesigen Trails deutlich bemerkbar.
An Wurzeln hängen bleiben, gehört der Vergangenheit an, Bergrunter agiler und wendiger wie das X2.
Ob das X1 Bikepark freigabe hat


----------



## Fast4ward79 (17. August 2014)

Ich fahre auch ein X2... über die Probleme wegen dem tieferen Tretlager habe ich schon oft gehört habe damit aber bisher noch nie Probleme gehabt. Da muss man eben ab und zu mal die Augen offen halten und 10m vors Rad schauen. ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. August 2014)

Oh je, ich gestehe mit meinem E1 erst einmal im Bikepark gewesen zu sein.
Dort hat aber kein gefragt ob das Bike vom Hersteller freigegeben ist?

Und warum hab ich mir dann das E1 gekauft?
Ganz einfach:
Wenn mich jemand am Trail stehen will ich zumindest wissen, dass es mir nicht am Federweg gemangelt hat...


----------



## Fast4ward79 (17. August 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Oh je, ich gestehe mit meinem E1 erst einmal im Bikepark gewesen zu sein.
> Dort hat aber kein gefragt ob das Bike vom Hersteller freigegeben ist?
> 
> Und warum hab ich mir dann das E1 gekauft?
> ...




Gute Taktik


----------



## Fast4ward79 (17. August 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Oh je, ich gestehe mit meinem E1 erst einmal im Bikepark gewesen zu sein.
> Dort hat aber kein gefragt ob das Bike vom Hersteller freigegeben ist?
> 
> Und warum hab ich mir dann das E1 gekauft?
> ...




Gute Taktik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (17. August 2014)

Die, hätte ich auch gerne. Nur, bei uns gibt es kaum trails. Und wenn, dann viel zu kurz und Aufstiege so lang. ;/


----------



## Düst__ (18. August 2014)

joa, zu tiefes tretlager am X2 kann ich nix zu sagen, hatte bis jetz keine probleme.  Steiler lenkwinkel, hatte ich auch erst bedenken. Kann ich aber auch nix negatives berichten. Das rad macht einfach laune..im Bikepark hab ich festellen müssen: perfekt!! leicht, spritzig, verspielt.  Einzig die sache mit dem carbon  Wollt ja eigentlich das E1 für bikepark besuche nutzen. Aber das X2 is viel lustiger. 

Bin tierisch gespannt was Rotwild 2015 so auf den markt wirft.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. August 2014)

Düst__ schrieb:


> Guten morgen!!
> 
> fragen in meinem kopf bezüglich rahmen, material,einsatzgebiet usw. In meinem fall speziell der vergleich   X1, X2, E1.
> Kann man aber auch allgemein betrachten. All Mountain, Enduro, Trailbike.... bla,bla...
> ...



Hallo Düst,

hier ein Beispiel was "wir" mit dem X1 machen und was ich auch bedenkenlos mit dem X2 machen würde ( habe gestern unserem Junior mal das X1 ausgeliehen ):











Das X1 ist ein sehr potentes Bike ( was ich auch für das X2 behaupten würde ) und selbst auf sehr verblockten Strecken habe ich nie das Gefühl dass es am Limit wäre. Allerdings muss ich auch anmerken dass hier eine 160mm Endurogabel verbaut ist.

Wenn man nicht gerade ins Flat springt - was kein Laufrad/Fahrwerk/Rahmen gerne hat - kann man ohne Bedenken 2m Drops springen. Das würde ich auch mit dem X2 sofort machen.

Alle Linien in Beerfelden - kein Problem.
Alle Linien Flowtrail Stromberg - kein Problem.
Alle Linien im Trailpark Mehring - kein Problem ( ausser Road-Gap, den trau ich noch nicht zu springen. Dafür wäre mir das Bike auch zu schwach ).

Die DH1 und DH2 in Bad Wildbad würde ich damit nicht mehr fahren wollen. Das ist in meinen Augen eine Strecke für richtige DH-Bikes.


----------



## TrailProf (19. August 2014)

@Gianty 
tolle Bilder, schon interessant was man so alles anstellen kann, wenn man's "draufhat".
Liegt also doch nicht am Material sondern eher an den Ei.... Ich hab da leider immer irgendwelche Blockaden


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. August 2014)

TrailProf schrieb:


> @Gianty
> tolle Bilder, schon interessant was man so alles anstellen kann, wenn man's "draufhat".
> Liegt also doch nicht am Material sondern eher an den Ei.... Ich hab da leider immer irgendwelche Blockaden


Blockaden in den Eiern kann man lockern:


----------



## Düst__ (19. August 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hallo Düst,
> 
> Das X1 ist ein sehr potentes Bike ( was ich auch für das X2 behaupten würde ) und selbst auf sehr verblockten Strecken habe ich nie das Gefühl dass es am Limit wäre. Allerdings muss ich auch anmerken dass hier eine 160mm Endurogabel verbaut ist.
> 
> ...






  Das sehe ich auch so...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. August 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Blockaden in den Eiern kann man lockern:



*

Dann springe ich lieber*






Demnächst machen wir einen Vergleich wer mit welchem Bike weiter springen kann


----------



## ScottRog69 (19. August 2014)

@ Gianty was nutzt du für den Park für Schuhe und Pedale?

Bin am überlegen fürs E1 auf Plattfoom und ohne Clickschuhe zu wechseln. Gestern hätte es mich beim Sprung fast verrissen weil ich nicht aus den Cleats gekommen bin und generell ...

Was habt ihr an Reifen Empfehlung fürs E1 in 26Z? Im Wald auf dem Pumptrail habe ich es gestern wieder gemerkt: Rocket Ron ist nur für Schnell und spazieren fahren.

Suche einen noch recht leichten trailfähigen Reifen. Allerdings war mir der Fat Albert in 2,4 zu schwer und zu steif. 

Erfahrungen Tips, als her mit...!

Sers Rog.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (19. August 2014)

pedale: shimano saint plattform oder truvativ holzfeller.
reifen: 2.3 conti baron(extrem guter grip und wenig rollwiderstand) oder der kaiser, schwalbe is für die kommende jahreszeit müll.


----------



## camaroracer (19. August 2014)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> reifen: 2.3 conti baron(extrem guter grip und wenig rollwiderstand)



Da kann ich zustimmen.
Ich habe den Baron 2.3 Faltreifen mit DT Swiss EX 1750 Laufrädern für Endurotouren (bis 1200 Hm, 50 km) und leichten Parkeinsatz auch drauf. Die sehen zwar furchtbar dünn aus, haben für einen noch halbwegs leichten Faltreifen aber enormen Grip, rollen erstaunlich gut und haben durch Apex noch passabelen Durchschlagschutz. Im harten Parkeinsatz wechsel ich auf Conti Baron 2.5 DH Drahtreifen mit E13 DH Laufrädern.
Beide Barone sind meiner Meinung nach die zur Zeit besten Allrounder bei Falt wie Drahtreifen.

Die Syntace Number Nine Titan Flatpedale (260 gr. Gewicht, 500Kg Bruchlast u. 10 Jahre Garantie) sind zwar nicht billig aber super leicht und unkaputtbar. Haben mit Five Ten Freeride Schuhen einen Mördergrip.

PS: Ich hatte das X1 wie auch das X2 im Einsatz. Ich würde die möglichen Einsatzmöglichkeiten eines Rades (X1/X2) nicht pauschal festlegen. Das Fahrergewicht + Ausrüstung ist einer der wichtigsten Faktoren. Ein 1,70m, 70 Kg Junge im Parkoutfit kann da einiges mehr mit anstellen als ein 1,85m, 90 Kg Erwachsener mit vollen Enduroequipment (Rucksack u.s.w.). Das lässt sich nur über Dämpfer.- u. Gabeleinstellung nicht ausgleichen. X1 und X2 waren bei mir immer am Limit. Das G1 bekomme ich nicht an seine Grenzen.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (19. August 2014)

Jeder fährt auf die Five Ten Schuhe ab. Stelle gerade mein Frau auf Flatpedals um weil Sie eh nicht mit Klickern fährt und die Kombipedale Scheisse sind. Aber Five Ten an ihren zierlichen Füsschen mit fast 1m Beinen sieht richitg Scheisse aus! ;(


----------



## camaroracer (19. August 2014)

Es gibt auch extra welche für Frauen. Die sehen bei meiner Kleinen mit einer schönen Bikeshort sehr gut aus. 
Mit Lycra XC Hosen wirken Flatschuhe natürlich immer etwas heftig.


----------



## ScottRog69 (19. August 2014)

camaroracer schrieb:


> Es gibt auch extra welche für Frauen. Die sehen bei meiner Kleinen mit einer schönen Bikeshort sehr gut aus.
> Mit Lycra XC Hosen wirken Flatschuhe natürlich immer etwas heftig.



Wie heissen Sie? Hast du nen link? Mein Weibi fährt meist mit Baggys.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. August 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> @ Gianty was nutzt du für den Park für Schuhe und Pedale?
> 
> Was habt ihr an Reifen Empfehlung fürs E1 in 26Z? Im Wald auf dem Pumptrail habe ich es gestern wieder gemerkt: Rocket Ron ist nur für Schnell und spazieren fahren.
> 
> ...



Hallo @ScottRog69 

auf dem E1 fahre ich PD-M785 und auf dem X1 PD-M540 Pedale ( beides XT ). Generell fahre ich Klickpedale weil ich es von den CC- und Marathonbikes so gewohnt bin. In Bad-Wildbad habe ich mal Flats mit den FiveTen ausprobiert. Anfangs sind wir nach dem Absprung getrennte Wege gegangen, wo ich mehr als ein Mal Glück hatte wieder auf den Pedalen gelandet zu sein. Das ist aber reine Gewöhnungssache und bei mir nur deshalb problematisch weil ich an all meinen Bikes Klickpedale fahre.

Meine Pedale stehen extrem stramm und trotzdem hatte ich noch nie eine Situation, nicht gut oder nicht rechtzeitig rausgekommen zu sein. Auch das ist vielleicht reine Gewöhnung.

Reifen:

Auf dem E1 fahre ich vorne den Schwalbe BigBetty, auf dem X1 den Conti TrialKing. Vom Conti bin ich sehr überrascht, er fährt sich viel komfortabler als die Schwalbe ( FatAlbert oder BigBetty ). Allerdings ist er im Nassen mit Vorsicht zu geniesen, da setzt er sich schnell zu und hat auch auf nassen Steinen nicht allzu viel Grip. Ansonsten bin ich bzgl. Reifen sehr anpassungsfähig und wenig anspruchsvoll.

Rocket Ron: 
Den fahre ich weder auf dem X1 noch auf dem E1 aber auf meinen Racebikes - dort im Trockenen sowie im Schlamm und komme prima damit klar. Allerdings komme ich im Schlamm generell sehr gut zurecht und brauche dort keine groben Stollen ( die sich eh nur zusetzen und somit nichts mehr bringen ausser Mehrgewicht ). Auf einem AM oder Enduro ist dieser Reifen meiner Meinung nach nicht geeignet.

Was mich in den Alpen ebenfalls mal sehr positiv überrascht hat war der Michelin WildRock`R. Unfassbar was der an Grip hat(te). Mit dem konnte ich extrem steile und verblockte Abfahrten runter wo manch anderer bereits schieben musste ( und ich 1 Jahr vorher auch noch ). Den hätte ich dieses Jahr am Gardasse gebraucht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. August 2014)

Hey Jungs,

wer ist denn nun am Samstag bei der Ausfahrt in Koblenz mit dabei?
Heizer1980, und wer sonst noch?

Treffen uns um 11Uhr bei mir.
Frühstück kann ich leider doch keins vorbereiten, das machen wir dann nebenan im Cafe.
Tour ist je nach Lust und Laune 40km lang, mit grob 800- 900hm.
Abend Biergarten.

Genauere Info per PM.


----------



## Maledivo (20. August 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> wer ist denn nun am Samstag bei der Ausfahrt in Koblenz mit dabei?
> Heizer1980, und wer sonst noch?
> ...



Viel Freude !

Ich fahre am Freitag diese Runde ! Danach ab in den Flieger!


----------



## Kiefer (20. August 2014)

Baron 2.3 vorne, ist wirklich Top 
Gewicht geht auch noch, meiner wiegt ca. 740 gr. (Herstellerangabe 800gr.)


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. August 2014)

Den Baron fahre ich nur im Winter mit Schlauch.

Im Sommer, wenn es etwas schneller wird, knallt er gerne durch
Und dann leiden die Felgen.
Schlauchlos ist kaum realisierbar.

Der neue Baron wird 2,4 sein, das könnte besser werden.


----------



## heizer1980 (20. August 2014)

Bei den Plattform Pedalen kannst du auch mal nach DMR Vault schauen. Gripp satt im Gegensatz zu den bereits hier genannten Saint Pedalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Düst__ (20. August 2014)

Werfe mal "HT EVO oder EVO Mag" Pedale in Raum. Bin zufrieden bis jetz. Gibt´s von 200 bis 400g. Sehr flache,leichte teile. Bleiben so stehen, wie man sie verlässt. Das war mir wichtig. Ich fahre die HT AE03T...


----------



## camaroracer (20. August 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Wie heissen Sie? Hast du nen link? Mein Weibi fährt meist mit Baggys.



Sind natürlich keine Ballerinas aber passen besser als die Unisex Schuhe von Five Ten an schmalen Frauenfüßen.
Die Optik ist auch mehr Ladylike und mit Baggys ganz nett.

http://www.allsportprotection.com/Five_Ten_Karver_Women_s_Free_Ride_Shoes_p/5100010.htm

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Kleidung/Schuhe/Karver-2-Women-s-Schuh-2012-ash-grey.html

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-five-ten-impact-karver-39-5-women-damen-5-10

ansonsten noch die normalen Freerider und der etwas schlankere Spitfire Low von Five Ten in in Frauenfreundlichen Farben 

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...-44-233102_1&gclid=CNzezZakosACFfSWtAodhyAAYg

http://followmestore.de/bike/beklei...?sPartner=go&gclid=CP-GhLmkosACFabMtAodaFsABA

http://www.21cycles.com/cy_de/spitfire-white-green-low.html?gclid=CIr1hfmkosACFfSWtAodhyAAYg

http://www.21cycles.com/cy_de/spitfire-395992.html?gclid=CNXZ8bOmosACFazItAodvTwAdw

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. August 2014)

Heute die erste Ausfahrt gemacht. Endlich konnte ich mal ein 29er mit umgebauter Bremse im Gelände bewegen. Macht richtig Spaß, ein 26er hat meiner Meinung nach ausser beim beschleunigen keine Chance gegen die großen Räder.......und in der Wallride macht es auch Laune


----------



## TrailProf (21. August 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Blockaden in den Eiern kann man lockern:quo


 
Da probier ich doch erstmal richtig droppen zu lernen.
Anfang kommenden Monats macht um die Ecke ein kleiner Bikepark auf.

Ich meld mich nochmal wenn's partout nicht klappt.


----------



## at021971 (24. August 2014)

Noch zwei Wochen bis zur Eurobike und verdammt ruhig hier bezüglich der Neuheiten. Das hat es seit Jahren nicht gegeben. Das Interesse schient doch abzuflachen. Im Netz ist von der Händlerpräsentation auch nicht zu finden. Nur zur Teamreplika des R.R2 FS findet man was. Selbst im Eurobike Heft der Bike ist nichts drin. Bei der Mountainbike berichten sie nur über Teamreplika des R.R2 FS.

Aber bei dem was man so zwischen den Zielen bei den Rotwild Performance Day hören konnte, ist das wahrscheinlich nicht verwunderlich. Keine weiteren Modelle in Carbon. Kein 26/27.5" Zoll Ersatz für das R.X2 FS. Nur etwas größere Rahmen bei R.X1 FS und R.E1 FS. Bin mal gespannt ob es doch noch was überraschendes mit Kaufanreiz gibt oder alles wegen den eBikes zurückstehen musste.

Aber ich erwarte mir von der Eurobike diesmal eh nichts. Von Rotwild kein R.X2 FS 27,5" und von Specialized die Enduro in 27,5" nur mit Kinderrahmen. So werde ich diese Jahr auf einen Besuch verzichten.


----------



## Orakel (24. August 2014)

Klugschei..ermodus:äh, nächste Woche ist die EB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (24. August 2014)

Da siehst Du mal wie uninteressant die ist...;-)


----------



## Orakel (24. August 2014)

Ach gespannt bin ich trotzdem was so vorgestellt wird.
Vll gibt es ja "Highlights"die in den Bikemagz's noch nicht vorgestellt wurden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. August 2014)

muss es immer was Neues geben?


----------



## Orakel (24. August 2014)

Darüber könnte man ausgiebig Diskusstieren


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. August 2014)

Dass man was Neues braucht kommt einem doch fast immer nur im Winter wenn sich mit dem Schlepptop die Oberschenkel wärmt.
Oder hat mal jemand bei einer richtigen Abfahrt darüber nachgedacht ob sein Bike vieleicht 100g leichtes sein könnte, oder besser mit Carbonrahmen fährt?
Und bergauf erzählt man sich doch meist nur Sauereien mit den Jungs und lacht sich tot...


----------



## ScottRog69 (24. August 2014)

Ich habe heute nur gekotzt.... trails und zartes Downhill gefahren mit dem E1. Die Steine sind geflogen
, der Schotter gespritzt. Einmal hatte es mich fast gelegt. Aber nix passiert. Dann fing es ordentlich an zu regnen also hektisch und  schnell die Bikes auf den Fahrradträger gespannt. Und vergessen als Schoner / Puffer den Lappen zwischen die bikes zu klemmen. Und zuhause gemerkt das ich links hinten an der schwinge einen 1cm2 grosse Abschürfung bis aufs Alu produziert hab. Platzen könnte ich! Egal welche Bikes und wie ich die auf den Träger schnalle irgendwo kollidieren sie immer.  Dabei war der Träger Top im Test vor 3 Jahren. 

Kennt ihr das Problem?Mein Kumpel hat einen Thule... da ist nach Montage locker immer 2cm Luft zwischen den Rädern. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## camaroracer (24. August 2014)

Ich habe einen Thule Radträger für zwei Räder zur Montage auf der AHK. Ist einer extra für E-Bikes. Der verträgt mehr Gewicht und hat mehr Abstand zwischen den Rädern als normale Träger. Da gehen auch zwei schwere DH - Bikes mit langen Radstand locker drauf und sind sehr stabil gesichert. Der Abstand zwischen den Bikes ist so das sich maximal die Pedale berühren können.

Mein alter Atera Träger war auch so bescheiden wie deiner. Hatte nach einiger Zeit die Schnautze voll und hab den Träger in der E-Bucht vertickt

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## ScottRog69 (24. August 2014)

Du fährst nen Radträger an einem Camaro?  

Mal gucken ob ich den Atera vertickere. Auf jefenfall scheiss eng bemesen das Teil. (STRADA Sport)

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rune_rne (25. August 2014)

kann mir jemand sagen in welche radgröße ich bei 183 bei nem e1 brauche? geht m noch?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (25. August 2014)

bin 1.84 und hab en l und das ist perfekt.   hatte vorher en pitch in m ( 3cm kürzer) und auf langen touren hab ich dann iwann kreuzschmerzen bekommen. ist jetz weg.  
l= touren rauf und runter.
m würde ich dir nur raten, wenn das gute teil NUR abwärts bewegt wird, ist dann en bissal wendiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (25. August 2014)

nein, definitiv kein m weil das sattelrohr schon recht kurz ist.
nimm l


----------



## ScottRog69 (25. August 2014)

Ich habe M. Mit Click Schuhen bin ich  1,79m gross... Mir passt es. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kiefer (25. August 2014)

Vielleicht ein E1 mit Brose-Antrieb 

http://www.eurobike-show.de/eb-de/a...eiten-weltpremieren.php?lid=2257&sMode=detail


----------



## at021971 (25. August 2014)

Die Rahmengröße hat ja mehr was mit der Schrittlänge und mit dem Verhältnis Ober-zu Unterkörper zu tun als mit der Körpergröße. Also nicht so sehr auf die Körpergröße fixieren, denn die hilft bei der Wahl eines Bike Rahmens wenig.


----------



## TrailProf (25. August 2014)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein E1 mit Brose-Antrieb
> 
> http://www.eurobike-show.de/eb-de/a...eiten-weltpremieren.php?lid=2257&sMode=detail


 
Rein optisch finde ich die E-Bikes gut gelungen -Gott sei Dank brauch ich (noch) keins- allerdings hätte ich es dennoch gut gefunden wenn sich ADP noch ein paar Entwicklungsresourcen für ein neues *R.X2-650B* aufgehoben hätte; sehr schade.


----------



## Kiefer (25. August 2014)

Neuheiten 2015....

https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net...5_10152282846446121_4511282894929099587_o.jpg


----------



## Orakel (25. August 2014)

ui,ui,ui, a Rotwild mit Hellblauem Dekor/Banderolle


----------



## Vincy (25. August 2014)




----------



## swiss_Hirsch (25. August 2014)

Hmm. Gibt es in 2015 kein C1 FS?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swiss_Hirsch (25. August 2014)

Sorry. Meine C1 FS ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. August 2014)

Uih, werden die Unterrohre vershciedener Bikes jetzt schon für den Akku vorbereitet?
Na gut, dann muss man sich dann optisch zumindest nicht mehr umgewöhnen wenn es soweit ist...


----------



## at021971 (25. August 2014)

Die obigen R.E1 FS, R.Q1 FS und R.C1 FS mit den dicken Unterrohren sind eBikes....da ist schon ein Akku drin.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. August 2014)

Tatsächlich, sehe ich jetzt erst.
und der der hier stand war mist..


----------



## at021971 (25. August 2014)

die obigen eBikes sind doch R.E1 FS, R.Q1FS, R.C1 HT und unten sind es R.Q1 FS, R.X1 FS, R.E1 FS und R.G1 FS. Wo siehst Du das zwei R.E1 FS?


----------



## at021971 (25. August 2014)

Und da selbst das R.G1 FS nun 27,5" hat, ist es wohl mit 26" nun vorbei. Wenn da noch was im Angebot sein wird, dann wohl nur Überhänge aus 2014, die man 2015 noch weiterführt um sie abzuverkaufen, wie 2014 das R.X1 FS 26".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (26. August 2014)

Na, zumindest sind die Ab - verkauften Bikes günstiger zu haben! Teilweise echt krass was RW mittlerweile an Preisen aufruft.
Na, wir werden sehen wohin die Reise geht... bald bekommst unter 4,5K eh kein Rad mehr mit Top Parts.

Apropo Parts...
überlege mir jetzt langsam doch eine absenkbare Sattelstütze fürs E1 zu holen!? Meine Crankbrother Stütze ist vom vielen hoch und runter schon bös verranzt. (Jetzt bloß nix falsches denken... gelle!?  ) Welche würdet ihr empfehlen!? Habe eigentlich keinen Bock auf noch einen Zug am Bike und Schalter am Lenker. Schwanke zwischen RS Reverb und KS Lev!?


----------



## Kiefer (26. August 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Na, zumindest sind die Ab - verkauften Bikes günstiger zu haben! Teilweise echt krass was RW mittlerweile an Preisen aufruft.
> Na, wir werden sehen wohin die Reise geht... bald bekommst unter 4,5K eh kein Rad mehr mit Top Parts.
> 
> Apropo Parts...
> überlege mir jetzt langsam doch eine absenkbare Sattelstütze fürs E1 zu holen!? Meine Crankbrother Stütze ist vom vielen hoch und runter schon bös verranzt. (Jetzt bloß nix falsches denken... gelle!?  ) Welche würdet ihr empfehlen!? Habe eigentlich keinen Bock auf noch einen Zug am Bike und Schalter am Lenker. Schwanke zwischen RS Reverb und KS Lev!?


 
Ich fahre an meinem X2 die Kind Shock Supernatural.
Das gute Teil ist jetzt 2 Jahre im Einsatz, bis jetzt ohne Probleme.
Stütze hat keinen Hebel am Lenker, so kann ich je nach Strecke ohne viel Aufwand wechseln zwischen meiner Carbonstütze und der KS.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## rockshoxrevel (26. August 2014)

hol dir ne ks, die hält an fahrergewicht mehr aus als der hersteller angibt und macht im gegensatz zur reverb keine mucken.
fahre selber die supernatural mit 150mm und des funzt einwandfrei.


----------



## ScottRog69 (26. August 2014)

Und welche nimmt man da am besten. Sattelverstellung mit Hebel oder DOch vom Lenker aus!? Und warum gibt es da Preisspannen von 169,00 Brüggelmann bis 210,00Euro (Bike Discount)


----------



## rockshoxrevel (26. August 2014)

ich persönlich würde die den lenkerlockout empfehlen(hast ja ne "zugführung" unterm oberrohr), da es manche situationen gibt wo du(wo ich zumindest) net die finger vom lenker nehmen konnte/kannst um an der stütze zum absenken rumzugriffeln.  preis schwankt je nach baujahr, hublänge und durchmesser da dort  verschieden hohe nachfragen herrschen.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (26. August 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kind-Shock-L..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item27e9053683	die wäre von der zugführung am besten und von der optik,

http://www.ebay.de/itm/KIND-SHOCK-S..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item540b1d7a18   die tuts genauso ist dann halt nur miter zugverlegung net so schön

alternativ je nach sattel (oder mit kore rail satteladapter siehe mein profil) tuts auch die hier:   http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kind-Shock-K..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item2c8a055ae9

und wenn du zu viel geld hast, dann nimmst du die hier   : http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06...eindruckende-teleskopstuetze-aus-dem-allgaeu/


----------



## TrailProf (26. August 2014)

@ScottRog69 
Fahre seit einigen Jahren auch eine Kindshock; einwandfreie Funktion, keine Mucken, kein Spiel in der Führung....
Würde mir jetzt aber *auf jeden* *Fall* eine mit Lenkerfernbedienung holen.


----------



## TrailProf (26. August 2014)

Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit was am Q1, X1 und E1 in 27,5" lt. der Rotwildmitteilung "new" für 2015 sein soll außer dass E1 und Q1 die Farben getauscht haben.
Die gibt's doch bereits das ganze Jahr über, oder wurden die Geos für 2015 überarbeitet?


----------



## siem (26. August 2014)

kleines farbliches Update


----------



## at021971 (26. August 2014)

Bei den Rotwild Performance Days im April hat man mir gesagt, dass man die Grösse verschiedener Bikes für 2015 anpassen wird, da die in 2014 teilweise zu klein geraten warten. Vor allem die Sitzrohre waren ja teilweise extrem kurz so dass man oft einfach zu einem grösseren Rahmen greifen musste, als man gewöhnlich wählen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (26. August 2014)

Kleine Info zur KS LEV hätte ich auch noch. Meine war nach gut 1,5 Jahren nicht mehr so geschmeidig, lief rau oder auch schonmal hängen. Mein Händler hat beim Service einen defekt festgestellt und musste sie einschicken. Kam nach schlappen 12 Wochen wieder mit neuer Kartusche zurück.  Dafür war die ganze Aktion dan kostenlos.
Man sollte also die lange Servicezeit mit in die Entscheidung einbeziehen.


----------



## TrailProf (26. August 2014)

siem schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 316867
> kleines farbliches Update


Schick schick die Kombination von rot, schwarz und weiss
Sogar der Helm und der Steinhaufen im Hintergrund passen farblich gut zum Bike


----------



## TrailProf (26. August 2014)

Vielleicht wird beim X1 dann ja auch das vordere Rahmendreieck einen Tick verlängert, ähnlich dem E1.
Dann bräuchte man (zumindest ich) nicht so einen ellenlangen Vorbau.
Mmmm... vlt. wird es dann für 2015 ja ein X1 mit 160iger Gabel, mal abwarten was da so genau kommt.


----------



## ScottRog69 (26. August 2014)

Hm... wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual oder Reizüberflutung.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Orakel (26. August 2014)

ich fahre die KS LEV an zwei Bikes, beide Funktionieren problemlos, kein seitliches spiel oder kratzer in der Lauffläche.
Nur mit Lenkerremote!


----------



## camaroracer (26. August 2014)

KS LEV fahre ich seit Markteinführung vor 4 Jahren an allen Bikes.
Nach etlichen Versuchen mit Crank Brothers Kronolog, Rock Shock Reverb und anderen ist das mein absoluter Favorit.
Eine Remotebedienung ist für zügiges, sicheres Fahren zwingend notwendig.


----------



## Doc Jekyll (26. August 2014)

Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einer Anleitung zur Wartung für einen RFC 04 Hinterbau.
Speziell zu den Drehmomenten und dem benötigten Werkzeug.
Hat da jemand einen Link?
Gruß Doc Jekyll


----------



## Orakel (26. August 2014)

http://www.rotwild.de/serviceportal/montageanleitungen-setup
XLS ab 2006/2008


----------



## TOM4 (27. August 2014)

hab auch mal eine frage an die variostützen fahrer und zwar hat wer einen sattel mit carbongestell + variostütze im einsatz? wenn ja, welche?

und zu den "news" - ich find das s2, also das rennrad sehr gelungen  und da mir als nächstes rad ein "trailbike" vorschwebt, finde ich das Q1 sehr interessant

sonst find ich die bikes allesamt vom design her schon recht ansehnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (27. August 2014)

auf der Rotwild Hp sind schon die neuen Bikes +Preise


----------



## at021971 (27. August 2014)

Danke für die Info. Bilder sind neu. Ein Vergleich der Geometrien von 2014 und 2014 legt die Vermutung nahe, dass die Daten noch nicht erneuert wurden oder sie dann doch keine Zeit gefunden haben oder die Notwendigkeit sahen, wie noch auf den Performance Days angekündigt, die Rahmen etwas größere zu machen. Die Vielfalt der Farben hat aber deutlich zugenommen. Nun gibt es das R.E1 FS 27.5" wie vor zwei Jahren auch wieder in Raw/Blau. Wäre damit nun eine Alternative zum R.X1 FS. Aber eigentlich will ich ein überarbeitetes R.X2 FS in 27.5" und ohne AMG. Carbon und kein Alu...


----------



## at021971 (27. August 2014)

Habe mal bei www.issuu.com nach dem neuen Katalog geschaut, da sie ihn in den letzten Jahren vor der Eurobike dort schon hochgeladen hatten, bevor er auf der eigenen Homepage verfügbar war. Aber da sind nur die der letzten Jahre aufgeführt.


----------



## TrailProf (28. August 2014)

at021971 schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich will ich ein überarbeitetes R.X2 FS in 27.5" und ohne AMG. Carbon und kein Alu...


 

genau, und hiermit wären immerhin schon die ersten zwei Stück verkauft!


----------



## at021971 (28. August 2014)

Das Geld geht dann halt in andere Kanäle. Da Specialized ja mit ihrer ebenso wollen Modellpolitik es auch nicht will, freut sich halt Linn diesmal. ;-)


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. August 2014)

Fährt hier jemand einen WS in seinem E1?  Falls ja welchen ? Abmessungen müssten ja oben ZS44/28.6 und unten ZS56/40 sein, richtig?

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (29. August 2014)

Wtf ist ein WS?

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. August 2014)

Sollte bestimmt “WCS“ Steuersatz heißen.


----------



## Vincy (29. August 2014)

Er meint da betimmt eher einen Winkel-Steuersatz (zum Geometrieändern). 
Rotwild hat da Unten meisten *ZS55/40*.


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. August 2014)

Yiep, geht um einen Winkel-Steuersatz .... Frage deshalb. da ich im E1 jetzt doch mal ne Gabel mit EB 545mm testen werde und nicht unbedingt 67° LW haben wollte...

Gruss
chris


----------



## XLS (30. August 2014)

hallo! wie gut sind denn die x-fusion sachen an den neuen 2015 bikes? wie seht ihr die im verhältnis zu fox? oder ist das nur weil der r.schley seine finger da drin hat?


----------



## nauker (30. August 2014)

Heute letzte Tour mit dem R.E1 FS.




Ersetzt wird es durch ein Jekyll.
Irgendwie hatte ich keine Probleme das Rad zu tauschen. Im Gegensatz zu meinem RCC 1.0 - da könnte ich mir nie vorstellen mich von ihm zu trennen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (30. August 2014)

R.I.P kleines E1... 

Frage an die Allgemeinheit der E1 Fahrer, Wenn ich kein Downhill fahre sondern lieber Bergauf, touren und Trailen...!?

Wäre es da nicht sinniger die 36 Talas gegen ne 170mm CTD 34 auszutauschen. Werde wohl kaum noch mal in den Bikepark ziehen.

Die 36 vermittelt zwar Sicherheit aber das absenken alleine, macht sie nicht Wippärmer. 


Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockshoxrevel (30. August 2014)

oder evtl statt der fox mal mit ner 170 lirik 2step mit ner nochmalen missioncontroleinheit schaun, da haste dann en floodgate= lockout und je nach variante en 2step= schöne absenkung vorne.   ctd habe ich jetzt vom leuten im meinem umfeld eher negativeres gehört, die fahren aber auch eher gröbere gangart.
effektivste und billigste lösung wäre wohl einfach mal die talas über compression bzw luftdruck richtig einstellen(ausser du hast ne r dann hol dir was neues).
fahre an meinem e1 ne 180van rc2 und hinten nen vivid r2c coil und da wippt so gut wie nix bergauf, trotz sehr "fluffigen" bergabfeelings. 
falls jetzt die aussage kommt luft kann man mit coil net vergleichen, hab im hardtail ne 180float getravelt auf 160 und das geht dann komplett wippfrei bergauf bei ca 5,5bar bei ca 105kg fahrer mit equip.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. August 2014)

wer beim e1 allen ernstes zeit und hat um an der front das wippen zu beobachten, dann hat mit sicherheit das falsche bike, sorry.


----------



## keller79 (30. August 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wer beim e1 allen ernstes zeit und hat um an der front das wippen zu beobachten, dann hat mit sicherheit das falsche bike, sorry.


Danke, denke das Gleiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (30. August 2014)

Was bitte, ist daran falsch... wenn man sich ein richtiges Lockout wünscht?

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## rockshoxrevel (30. August 2014)

prinzipiell nichts, nur dass es fahlamplatze bei nem 180mm enduro/freerider ist???? 

alternativ für dich als persönliche empfehlung, wenn du sagst, dass du es in zukunft eher tourenlastig angehen willst, bau ne 160mm vorne rein, hatte ich 4 wochen bis ich ne passende 180 gabel hatte, fährt sich tourenmäßig gut und abfahrtstechnisch ebenso, einziger nachteil, tiefes tretlager.


----------



## ScottRog69 (31. August 2014)

@RockShox... Was ist für dich ne passende Gabel? Natürlich will ich den CharaKter vom E1' nicht versauen! Dann müsste ich gleich auf ein X1 wechseln. Eigentlich Liebe ich die hohe Bodenfreiheit und die Schluckfreudigkeit des FW's. Nur das schwammige der Gabel stört mich. Evtl. muss ich noch mehr am set Up feilen. 

Hinten mit dem Float X bin ich absolut happy!

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## rockshoxrevel (31. August 2014)

Passende gabel bezug sich auf meine vorliebe  für ne 180mm coil	  dir würde ich halt echt zu nem anderem setup deiner talas raten,  dann is dein Problem gelöst


----------



## ScottRog69 (31. August 2014)

Coil, weil schnelleres Ansprechverhalten?

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## rockshoxrevel (31. August 2014)

wie gesagt passende gabel, weil 160mm vorne im e1 für meine fahrweise nix sind. und passend ist ja immer subjektiv.

coil weil einfach viel geileres ansprechverhalten, vorne als auch hinten. 
hab ja den direkten vergleich 2013 fox 36van rc2 fit kashima vs 2012 fox 36float rc2 fit kashima und die van is einfach viel perverser und ultra fluffig, spricht butterweich an und so ab ca 14-15 cm wirds dann je nach einstellung schön endprogressiv für sprünge. 
float ist bei wenig luftdruck auch sehr gut, da ist dann aber immer die entscheidung was du fahren willst, mehr druck und compression für sprünge, oder wenig druck, viel rebound und eher wenig compression fürn trail.

coil ist jedoch  für deine absprüche = fluffi bergab und wippfrei bergauf eher ungeeignet, probier ma bei diener gabel en bissi mehr lowspees, sollte das wippen bergauf beenden, wenn du zu viel machst wird se aufem trail aber scheisse.


----------



## ScottRog69 (31. August 2014)

Alla, da haben wir es schon geklärt unserer beider Einsatzgebiete und Ansprüche liegen fei ganz woanderster! 
I werd mit Sicherheit koane Drops über 1,5m springa.. weil dafür bin i zu oid und zu gebrechlich! 

Allerdings ist meine FOX 180 RC2 auch von 2011. Quasi die erste Session.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. August 2014)

Wenn du dir heute eine neue Talas oder neue Float kaufst wirst du so gut wie keinen Unterschied zur Van mehr feststellen.
Da hat sich viel getan, bin auch überrascht gewesen.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (31. August 2014)

jo ok zur 2011 er isses en riesen unterschied^^ 2011er warn net so doll, hatt ich ma e float von.
aber bei den 2013ern oder 2014ern is coil einfach besser und man merket en unterschied, den wirst du immer merken, heulen aber alle ja immer wegen den 100 gramm mehr rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (31. August 2014)

na ja, bei der 180er float sind es jetzt fast 800g


----------



## rockshoxrevel (31. August 2014)

genau was ich sage, die einen stehen halt auf leicht, ich steh halt lieber auf funktion und performance, und ob mein bike jetz 14 oder 17 kg wiegt is mir bums, kannste beides en berg raufprügeln wenn die geo stimmt, und das tutse beim e1 definitiv!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. August 2014)

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. August 2014)

Ich fahre zwar keinen schmalen Lenker, würde aber wahrscheinlich im Gegenzug den Vorbau wieder etwas länger fahren.
Sonst wird mir das genze schnell "nervös".


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. August 2014)

.


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (1. September 2014)

Also optisch sind die hybrid echt klasse.... 

Die Laufräder vom X1 sind der Wahnsinn! Weiß da jemand den Hersteller bzw hat Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. September 2014)

Das sind doch diese Crank Brothers, oder?


----------



## Kiefer (1. September 2014)

Ja, sind Crank Brothers..

http://www.rotwild.de/fullsuspension-27-5/r-x1-fs-27-5


----------



## NorwegianWood (1. September 2014)

-


----------



## Thomas1809 (1. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
hat eigentlich schon einer den 2015 Katalog als PDF  ?

Grüßle Thomas


----------



## bohaim (3. September 2014)

Ola,


Warum verbauen die X-Fusion Parts (X1) ?

Und seh ich das richtig das die jetzt eine LEV Integra anbieten? 
Also mir interner Zugführung?


----------



## Groudon (3. September 2014)

Wie unterscheidet sich eine 170mm 36er Fox in der Einbaulänge von einer 160er Pike jeweils 650b. Mir gefällt das R.E1 in Blau/Raw sehr gut, will aber kein Foxfahrwerk.


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. September 2014)

Fox 36 mit 170mm/180mm hat ne EB von 565mm und Pike siehe anbei
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zur Berechnung der Geo Veränderung http://bikegeo.muha.cc/

Gruss
chris


----------



## NorwegianWood (3. September 2014)

-


----------



## Orakel (3. September 2014)

Hmm, , die"günstigeren Modelle" haben ein X Fusion Fahrwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NorwegianWood (3. September 2014)

-


----------



## ScottRog69 (3. September 2014)

Warum moniert die grosse Masse X-Fusion.... ? Taugen die nix? Gibg es Langzeit - Erfahrungen zu der Marke?

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## Orakel (3. September 2014)

NorwegianWood schrieb:


> Nö, alle 2015er X1 Modelle kommen mit X-Fusion Dämpfer und Gabel, egal ob 26" oder 27.5" oder Pro/Performance Austattung..es sein denn daran ändert sich noch was!?


muss dich leider korrigieren, das E1 hat ein Foxfahrwerk, in beiden Ausstattungen


----------



## NorwegianWood (3. September 2014)

-


----------



## Orakel (3. September 2014)

ups, wer lesen kann hat vorteile.
Ziehe meine Korrektur hiermit zurück


----------



## abi_1984 (3. September 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Warum moniert die grosse Masse X-Fusion.... ? Taugen die nix? Gibg es Langzeit - Erfahrungen zu der Marke?



Fahre mein X1 fast von Anfang an mit X-Fusion Dämpfer und seit nem Jahr mit ner X-Fusion Slant. Gabel wurde vor kurzem etwas bockig. Hatte sie jetzt zum Service bei www.bikesuspension.com und seitdem ist sie genauso geschmeidig wie ne Fox Kashima. Und das für nen Bruchteil des Preises.
Insofern habe ich bisher nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu meckern.
Außer dass ich mit der Gabel keine Poserpunkte sammle.
Funktion und Gewicht ist tip top. 

Bin mal gespannt ob das andere demnächst auch so sehen. Bisher wird X-Fusion ja noch relativ selten verbaut. Auf der Eurobike hat man die aber schon an deutlich mehr Rädern gesehen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. September 2014)

Gibt es heute noch "schlechtes" Material? Ich glaube nicht. Das größte Problem stellt meiner Meinung nach der User dar, der oftmals mit den vielen Einstellungen überfordert ist. Da wird meistens mehr "verstellt" als "eingestellt" und Gabeln/Dämpfer schlecht geschrieben obwohl sie tadellos funktionieren.

Gerade im Bereich Fahrwerk gibt es kein Optimum. Der Fahrer muss erst mal das Potential des vorhandenen Fahrwerkes kennenlernen und ausschöpfen.


----------



## NorwegianWood (4. September 2014)

-


----------



## trailinger (4. September 2014)

Gibt es hier schon erste Erfahrungen mit dem Cane Creek DB online im E1?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NorwegianWood (5. September 2014)

-


----------



## trailinger (5. September 2014)

NorwegianWood schrieb:


> Werde ihn demnächst im 2011er Rahmen fahren, sobald er drin ist werde ich hier feedback geben ..


super. bin sehr gespannt. in meinen 2013er kommt in ein paar tagen einer...


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. September 2014)

Das ist doch der "kleine" XC/ AM Dämpfer von Cane Creek?


----------



## NorwegianWood (5. September 2014)

-


----------



## rockshoxrevel (5. September 2014)

kann euch den neuen 2014er vivid coil in r2c wärmstens empfehlen, geht fast wippfrei bergauf und bergab, na ja isn traum


----------



## NorwegianWood (5. September 2014)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. September 2014)

ist den Platz für die fette Luftkammer?


----------



## NorwegianWood (5. September 2014)

-


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. September 2014)

Den FloatX hab ich eingebaut und vergessen.
Losbrechmoment= 0
Kennlinie ähnlich Coil
sinnvolle CTD Stufen
Federweg nutzt man ohne spürbaren Durchschlag aus

Was will man mehr.

Google mal etwas, du wirst verschiedene Tests finden die das bestätigen.
Hab ich auch gestern mal gemacht.


----------



## ScottRog69 (5. September 2014)

Ich mag den Float X. Leider verkürzt man den Platz für die Bottle. hab jetzt 3 Halter ausprobiert und bei jedem schlägt der Behälter an die Flaschen, (auch egal ob Sigg oder Podium Black Chill). Aber dafür dämpft der float erste Sahne! Mein E1 ist jetzt quasi ein Cadillac und schwimmt über die Trails. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. September 2014)

ich hab den flaschenhalter mittels aluadapter einfach verschoben


----------



## ScottRog69 (5. September 2014)

Das hatte ich auch schon, nur passt die 750ml nicht mer enoi. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. September 2014)

ich habe ine gefunden, irgendwas von powerbar oder so


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. September 2014)

Morgen wird es seinen ersten Einsatz haben


----------



## ScottRog69 (6. September 2014)

Lieber heut... die Sonne scheint. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. September 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Lieber heut... die Sonne scheint



Morgen gibt es aber eine Zeitmessung und ganz viel Schmerzen in den Beinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (6. September 2014)

Hallo E1-Ritter,

heute dürfte ich den E1 testen, ein rotes E1 650B.

Was soll ich sagen, es ist wie andere Welt zwischen meinem C1 FS und E1.

Es fühlt sich sicherer an (klebt satter an Trails). Liegt es an breitere Rädern, dickere Gabel (34er) und schwerere Rahmen?

Nächsten Bike wird auf jeden Fall ein E1 sein. Trotz 2-3 kg Mehrgewicht ggü meinem C1 rollt es ganz angenehm.

Als nächsten Update für jetzige C1 FS - bis zum Erwerb eines E1 (erst nächsten Jahr) - würde ich gerne etwas Optimierung machen - würde es "satter" fühlen wenn die Reifen auf 2,4er gewechselt wird? Momentan habe ich Vorne und Hinten RubberQueen 2,2. Hinten müsste ich wahrscheinlich bei 2,2 bzw. 2,25 bleiben wegen enge Hinterbau. Würde ein dickeres Gabel helfen (statt 32er nun 34er)?

Reifen würde ich entweder Conti TK 2,4er Protection oder Maxxis Highroller II 3C montieren.

Das Bike werde ich nach Erwerb eines E1 sowieso als Zweitbike behalten, daher die Optimierung nicht "umsonst".


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. September 2014)

zwischen contis und maxxis liegen 2  Galaxieen. Sowohl vom Gripp als auch vom Rollwiderstand. Leider kannst du auch mit viel Aufwand kein E1 kopieren. Spar dir das Geld und kauf dir direkt eins.


----------



## Maledivo (6. September 2014)

Ok,  dann geht nix über ein E1. Mache demnächst erst mal noch ein Probefahrt mit X1.

Danach mit meiner Frau klären,  hab aber gutes Zeichen bekommt, sie sagte E1 schaut männlicher aus als C1 und passt zu Dir. Nur Preis 

@RockyRider66 

Meinst du Maxxis ist beide Bereiche besser? Oder nur bei Gripp?

Bei E1 war Trailking 2,4er montiert und gefühlt besser als 2,2er. Kann auch sein dass Gesamtpaket vom E1 mehr stimmt und etwas täuscht.


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. September 2014)

Kann mir einer von Euch sagen,  ob das 2012er E1 eiinen Außendurchmesser von 41mm hat?

Dsnke und Gruss


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. September 2014)




----------



## Mr. Nice (7. September 2014)

Hmh....  ja, sorry. Es geht immer noch um einen Winkelsteuersatz für ein 2012er E1.

Das es zumindest einen http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15-degree-ec44---zs55---lapierre-fitment-angle-headset-119-p.asp  gibt habe ich mittlerweile in Erfahrung gebrachtt allerdings sind 1.5° schon wieder zu viel des guten...


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. September 2014)

@Maledivo deutlich mehr gripp, rollt aber beschissen. mittelstollen haben 50 er Gummi, seitenstollen 42er. man hört schon auf Asphalt was los ist


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. September 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Hmh....  ja, sorry. Es geht immer noch um einen Winkelsteuersatz für ein 2012er E1.



Hallo Mr. Nice,

ich hatte in meinem E1 anfangs eine 160er FOX TALAS und war super zufrieden damit - auch mit dem Lenkwinkel. Weder in engen Kurven noch auf schnellen verblockten und auch teils steilen Abfahrten gab es Probleme.

Bevor Du einen WS einbaust solltest Du es einfach mal ausgiebig mit der Gabel fahren. Evtl. passt es Dir doch besser als Du denkst. Solltest Du nicht zufrieden sein kannst Du immer noch wechseln wobei ich im E1 auf Dauer eine 180er Gabel passender finde.


----------



## trailinger (7. September 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @Maledivo deutlich mehr gripp, rollt aber beschissen. mittelstollen haben 50 er Gummi, seitenstollen 42er. man hört schon auf Asphalt was los ist


Oja, ich fahr aufm e1 vorn einen Maxis DHF Falt Super Tacky in 2,5 (800g), der brummt mal lustig. Auf einer breiten Felge (Ryde Trace EN), gripmässig ein Traum, möchte ich nicht missen. Son Reifen, kann ja auch ein Trail King sein oder Magic Mary sein, in Kombi mit einem leichtrollenden etwas schmaleren Reifen hinten finde ich einen gelungenen Kompromiss, für Strecke machen und trotzdem mit Druck vorne Abwärtsspaß haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (7. September 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hallo Mr. Nice,
> 
> ich hatte in meinem E1 anfangs eine 160er FOX TALAS und war super zufrieden damit - auch mit dem Lenkwinkel. Weder in engen Kurven noch auf schnellen verblockten und auch teils steilen Abfahrten gab es Probleme.
> 
> Bevor Du einen WS einbaust solltest Du es einfach mal ausgiebig mit der Gabel fahren. Evtl. passt es Dir doch besser als Du denkst. Solltest Du nicht zufrieden sein kannst Du immer noch wechseln wobei ich im E1 auf Dauer eine 180er Gabel passender finde.



Was für ein Jahrgang is dein E1? Meine Erfahrung mit einem 2012er und ner BOS Deville 160mm - EB 545mm - ist da eine gänzlich andere... für meinen Geschmack war das Tretlager viel zu tief und der LW zu steil.

Auch wenn die Gabel techn. gesehen - Gewicht und Performance sind sensationell - top ist, sah die Gabel wie ein Zahnstocher im Rahmen aus. Meines Erachtens - ist aber rein subjektiv - sollte die Gabel daher mim. 560mm EB haben. Evtl. wären noch 555mm plus ein 650b VR mal einen Versuch wert... mal schauen.

Jetzt is aber sowieso erstmal Ruhe, da die BOS N´dee vom 901 reingekommen ist. Okay, knapp 700g mehr bergauf zu schleppen aber auch ein Traum bergab. Echt der Knaller"! 







Das einzige was ich jetzt evtl. noch gut finden würde wäre ein rd. 1 ° flacherer LW. Hab allerd. bedenken, dass das Tretlager wieder zu tief kommen könnte....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. September 2014)

Ich habe einen 2011 er Rahmen. Beim E1 hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit einem zu tiefen Tretlager, beim X1 schon...

Unterschiede im Lenkwinkel bemerke ich so schnell nicht. Das kommt wohl daher dass ich viele völlig unterschiedliche Bikes habe/fahre. Ich setze mich einfach drauf und ab geht die Post.

Dein E1 sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## Maledivo (7. September 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @Maledivo deutlich mehr gripp, rollt aber beschissen. mittelstollen haben 50 er Gummi, seitenstollen 42er. man hört schon auf Asphalt was los ist



Danke!

Heute war ich wieder im Stadtwald und habe sogar 3 Ritter getroffen, wohl ein Rudeltreffen heute . Du warst nicht da, ...

Hab heute versucht so wenig wie möglich mit Luftdruck zu fahren, merke, bei vorne 1,5 bar und hinten 1,7 bar haftet es am besten, darunter wird dann etwas schwammig, fahre noch mitb schlauch. Denke mit 2,4er vorne hätte ich ein wenig mehr Gripp.

Im Frühjahr dann Maxxis wechseln und natürlich tubeless. Vorne auf jeden Fall Maxxis Highroller II 3C. Hinten bin ich noch unschlüsselig, da ich auch gerne viel Uphills fahre, Maxxis Ardent wäre ideal, leider nicht so gut bei Nässe, gell?

Vielleicht klappt es früher mit E1 

Heute habe ich die ruhige Fahrweise der E1 vermisst, jedoch fährt mein guter C1 ganz hervorragend .


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. September 2014)

@Gianty
Danke - fährt sich auch nice Da bei mir nur 3 Bike im Keller stehen (RR- Enduro - DH) machen sich die unters. LW schon bemerkbar. Also bilde ich mir zumindest ein

Und ja das X1/X2 hat ein noch tieferes Tretlager... 

@Maledivo
Was für ne Felge fährst du? Wenn sie nicht ganz so schmalbrüstig wie meine 1750er ist dann würde ich an deiner Stelle einen Baron 2.3 nehmen. Bin ihn lange gefahren und er war immer ein guter Kompromiss aus Grip und Rollwiderstand. 

Oder du wartest auf die 2.4er Version - http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/04...fox-36-float-x-rad-continental-baron-projekt/


----------



## Maledivo (8. September 2014)

> @Maledivo
> Was für ne Felge fährst du? Wenn sie nicht ganz so schmalbrüstig wie meine 1750er ist dann würde ich an deiner Stelle einen Baron 2.3 nehmen. Bin ihn lange gefahren und er war immer ein guter Kompromiss aus Grip und Rollwiderstand



Habe ArchEX, also wie bei Dir 21 mm Innenbreite.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. September 2014)

der Baron flitzt auch auf einer 21mm Felge.
Die Felgenbreite ist viel Marketing...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (8. September 2014)

- genau, daher hole ich mir 2,4er als Vorderrad, für Hinterrad muss ich erst mal testen ob es überhaupt funktioniert.

Habe heute am Hinterrad MK II montiert da RQ an Lauffläche kaum Profil mehr gibt, MK II schaut mager aus, ... 

Demnächsten kommen Maxxis ran, am liebsten direkt ein E1 .


----------



## trailinger (8. September 2014)

ich weiss ja nicht so recht, ob das nur marketing ist mit den breiten felgen: ein freund von mir fährt 2.4er conti mk II auf einer x1800 dt swiss. die hat so um die 20mm. so richtig glücklich ist der damit nicht, wenn er mit unter 2bar fährt. der reifen kommt doch ziemlich bauchig raus und die fuhre fährt sich schwammig. was spricht gegen zb einen 2,25er auf soner felge? weiche reifen mit stabiler karkasse gibts doch auch schmaler - die passen dann auch ins c1 und rollen auch besser.


----------



## Maledivo (8. September 2014)

trailinger schrieb:


> ... 20mm. so richtig glücklich ist der damit nicht, wenn er mit unter 2bar fährt. der reifen kommt doch ziemlich bauchig raus und die fuhre fährt sich schwammig...



X1800 hat sogar 18 mm Maulweite, ich hatte diese LRS gehabt, war mir zu schmal, daher hatte ich neues LRS geholt mit 21 mm Maulweite.

Bei jetzigem 2,2er bin ich 1,5 bar sehr zufrieden, allerdings fehlt mir noch etwas. Kann sein, dass mir bei E1 ein anderes Gefühl gegeben hat.

Für Vorderrad würde ich schon zwischen 2,3 und 2,4 holen und ausprobieren.


----------



## trailinger (8. September 2014)

18mm, ich dachte etwas breiter wären die schon, das erklärt dann so einiges...

ich bin auf einem 150mm am sehr gerne die 2,35er kombi dhf/dhr von maxxis gefahren - die nachfolger sind sicher nicht schlechter. die reifen kommen nicht so breit raus und auf einer alex rim mit innen 22mm fuhren die sich sehr gut, im trocknen wie bei nässe (anders als der ardent...). das fahrgefühl vom e1 wirst du auch mit nem 2.4er highroller nicht annähernd  bekommen. aber letztlich ist das natürlich auch geschmackssache.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. September 2014)

Maledivo, es wird Zeit wir uns mal treffen und die Bikes tauschen.
Danach gibt es nur zwei Wege für dich:
1. mit E1 und mit Frau
2. mit E1 und ohne Frau


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. September 2014)

Noch eine kurze Info zum "King of Baldo":

Wir haben mit einer kleinen Gruppe wegen des Wetters dem King of Balo am Gardasee den Rücken zugedreht:
- einer hatte Knie- OP und kann noch nicht so wirklich wieder
- ein zweiter ist frisch am Knie operiert, geht auch noch nicht (gute Besserung!!!)
- und ein weiterer ist noch nicht am Gardasee gewesen, Schlachtfest wollen wir nicht
- und ich und ich bin auch etwas lediert
Trails sind recht aufgeweicht und ab nächster Wochenhälfte wieder neuer Regen angesagt.

ABER NIX IST NIX!
Wir fahren am Donnerstag nach Finale Ligure als Team "Voltaren"!
Und dort wird dann 4 Tage geshuttelt bis die Salbe alle ist....
Noch jemand Interesse??


----------



## Maledivo (8. September 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Maledivo, es wird Zeit wir uns mal treffen und die Bikes tauschen.
> Danach gibt es nur zwei Wege für dich:
> 1. mit E1 und mit Frau
> 2. mit E1 und ohne Frau



Option 1 wird schon klappen. 

Sie ist sowieso einverstanden, nur muss ich die Kohle schnellstmöglich sammeln .

Habe gerade zwei Wochen Urlaub, moje abend geht's nach Holland, ab nächste Woche hätte ich dann viel Zeit  dann wird es klappen mit uns biken.  D.h. wenn du von Finale gesund zurück kommst steht nix im Wege


----------



## Maledivo (8. September 2014)

trailinger schrieb:


> 18mm, ich dachte etwas breiter wären die schon, das erklärt dann so einiges...
> 
> ich bin auf einem 150mm am sehr gerne die 2,35er kombi dhf/dhr von maxxis gefahren - die nachfolger sind sicher nicht schlechter. die reifen kommen nicht so breit raus und auf einer alex rim mit innen 22mm fuhren die sich sehr gut, im trocknen wie bei nässe (anders als der ardent...). das fahrgefühl vom e1 wirst du auch mit nem 2.4er highroller nicht annähernd  bekommen. aber letztlich ist das natürlich auch geschmackssache.



Die alte X1800 (glaube 2010er) hat sogar 17 mm MW. 

Also ist Ardent wohl nicht zu empfehlen, ich fahre bei jedem Wetter, da wäre gutes Reifenset wichtig. Dann wird es wohl ein Set mit Highroller II und Minon sein. Vielleicht gebe ich erst mal Conti eine Chance, diesmal einen 2,4er TK. Für Hinterrad ist TK 2,2 für mich der ideale Reifen, gutes Gripp und perfektes Rollverhalten. Für Vorne fehlt mir ein wenig, vom Gefühl her.

Bin recht sehr begreistert vom neuen E1. Vielleicht habe ich Glück und finde ein ältere, neuwertige E1 Rahmen (Neuzustand gibt´s wohl nicht mehr, leider). Brauche dann nur neue Dämpfer und Gabel zu holen, die Reste kann von meinem jetzige Bike übernommen werden. Tendiere jedoch mehr zum neuem E1 - Komplettbike.


----------



## Kiefer (8. September 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Die alte X1800 (glaube 2010er) hat sogar 17 mm MW.
> 
> Also ist Ardent wohl nicht zu empfehlen, ich fahre bei jedem Wetter, da wäre gutes Reifenset wichtig. Dann wird es wohl ein Set mit Highroller II und Minon sein. Vielleicht gebe ich erst mal Conti eine Chance, diesmal einen 2,4er TK. Für Hinterrad ist TK 2,2 für mich der ideale Reifen, gutes Gripp und perfektes Rollverhalten. Für Vorne fehlt mir ein wenig, vom Gefühl her.
> 
> Bin recht sehr begreistert vom neuen E1. Vielleicht habe ich Glück und finde ein ältere, neuwertige E1 Rahmen (Neuzustand gibt´s wohl nicht mehr, leider). Brauche dann nur neue Dämpfer und Gabel zu holen, die Reste kann von meinem jetzige Bike übernommen werden. Tendiere jedoch mehr zum neuem E1 - Komplettbike.




Hol dir für vorne den Baron 2.3 BCC !
(Die RQ 2.2 nach hinten)
Beide Reifen passen sehr gut zusammen (auch optisch), der kleine Baron hat deutlich mehr Grip wie die RQ, fahre beide auch an meinem X2, wirklich super.

TK 2.4 finde ich für ein C1 schon etwas too much.....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Maledivo (8. September 2014)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hol dir für vorne den Baron 2.3 BCC !
> (Die RQ 2.2 nach hinten)
> Beide Reifen passen sehr gut zusammen (auch optisch), der kleine Baron hat deutlich mehr Grip wie die RQ, fahre beide auch an meinem X2, wirklich super.
> 
> ...



Das hatte ich damals auch in Überlegung einbezogen.
Muss mein Bike überlackieren und einen X schreiben . Es schaut jetzt schon nix mehr Originalzustand aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (8. September 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> - einer hatte Knie- OP und kann noch nicht so wirklich wieder
> - ein zweiter ist frisch am Knie operiert, geht auch noch nicht (gute Besserung!!!)



Oh weh, an meinem Knie muss auch OP werden, ein kleiner Eingriff (Schleimbeutel), war vom Sturz am Gardasee nicht ausgeheilt, hat aber Zeit . Warte noch auf Wintersaison.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. September 2014)

Ist es normal, dass man bei 80kg den RP2-Dämpfer am E1 mit mehr als 15bar aufpumpen muss, damit er bei Drops und in Senken nicht einsackt oder gar durchschlägt? Selbst mit 15bar hab ich noch über 2cm Sag und das ist für grobe Sachen viel zu viel, d.h. zu wenig Reserven.
Allerdings frage ich mich nun ob ein Defekt vorliegt oder ich bei dem Körpergewicht problemlos auf 18bar aufpumpen sollte. Nur was machen dann Leute die 100+ wiegen?

PS:
Den Baron kann ich auch sehr empfehlen!


----------



## ScottRog69 (8. September 2014)

@ hitch:  hatte meinen RP auch auf 18 bar und das bei 85kg gewicht ohne Gepäck. Beim Float fahre ich jetzt 15bar. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## trailinger (8. September 2014)

Das klingt vernünftig, mit der Trailkingkombi. Aber ob Du einen optisch neuwertigen älteren E1-Rahmen bekommst? technisch dürfte da jetzt nicht groß was anbrenn. Leider ist die Lackqualität aber bekanntermaßen und auch bei meinem nicht so berauschend. Aber was son richtiges Geländefahrrad ist darf auch ein paar kleinere Lackabplatzer haben...und zur Not kann mans ja auch raw machen...

@Hitch: ich fahr meinen float mit 90kg auch auf 18bar. ohne größere probleme. Wegsacken hab ich manchmal auch. Das ist aber wohl eher ein grundsätzliches Ding mit dem dämpfer


----------



## ScottRog69 (8. September 2014)

Habe 3 Dosen lack gemixt in RAL 9016 Verkehrsweiss,  keiner passt zum E1. ;(

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. September 2014)

@Maledivo:
Wenn das im Stadtwald dann endlich mal klappt zeigt dir RedPulli mal auf einem 150mm Coilbike mit fast 16kg, was man mit einem 2,4er TK auf einer 17mm Felge machen kann...


----------



## Maledivo (8. September 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @Maledivo:
> Und falls du einen Rahmen ohne Dämpfer bekommen solltest, dann hätte ich was feines für dich.



Willst Deins verkaufen?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. September 2014)

Ich hab trotz ein paar heftiger Einschläge am 2011er E1 keinen Lackschaden, den ich nicht mit dem Lackstift von Rotwild wieder wegbekommen hätte.

*@ScottRog69*
Danke für die Info, dann probiere ich noch mehr Druck!


----------



## trailinger (8. September 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich hab trotz ein paar heftiger Einschläge am 2011er E1 keinen Lackschaden, den ich nicht mit dem Lackstift von Rotwild wieder wegbekommen hätte.
> 
> *@ScottRog69*
> Danke für die Info, dann probiere ich noch mehr Druck!


Soll ja 20bar abkönnen, so ne float mudda. probier ich gleich mal aus die lackstiftgeschichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (8. September 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Willst Deins verkaufen?


Nein, aber ich habe noch einen RP23/ Kashima/ Push/ 11 Monate gefahren.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. September 2014)

Fährt hier jemand einen Float X mit Ausgleichsbehälter?
Ist ja der einzige, der im 2011er E1 passt und ich brauche mittelfristig einen Dämpfer, der etwas mehr abkann als der RP2.


----------



## Maledivo (8. September 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich habe noch einen RP23/ Kashima/ Push/ 11 Monate gefahren.



Supi, dann weiß ich wo ich suchen muss. 

Habt einen schönen Bike-Urlaub in Finale und kommt gesund zurück, wir wollen doch zusmmen biken gehen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. September 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand einen Float X mit Ausgleichsbehälter?
> Ist ja der einzige, der im 2011er E1 passt und ich brauche mittelfristig einen Dämpfer, der etwas mehr abkann als der RP2.


Ja ich, passt und kann was.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. September 2014)

Hab mich schon gefragt warum du den RP23 nicht mehr brauchst 
Wie würdest du ganz ehrlich und objektiv die Vor- und Nachteile bzw. Grenzen des Float X beschreiben?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. September 2014)

Vorteil:
- ansprechen wie Coil
- sehr lineare Kennlinie in Verbindung mit dem E1 Hinterbau
- Endprogression mittels Spacer fein abstimmbar
- sinnvolle und schnelle Einstellmöglichkeiten der Druckstufen
- einbauen und vergessen

Nachteil:
- teuer
- Ausgleichsbehälter schlägt auf Trinkflasche
- man hat nix mehr zu meckern/ fummeln/ grübeln/ googeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (8. September 2014)

Fur Hitch.... 







Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## ScottRog69 (8. September 2014)

Stimme RockRock voll und ganz zu....

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## Kiefer (9. September 2014)

TrailKing 2.4 auf ein C1 FS, R.E1 mit Rocket Ron 
Tauscht doch einfach die Räder.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. September 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Fur Hitch....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 Klimazonen Vorbau?
Wow, ist der lang.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. September 2014)

Danke euch beiden, klingt ja super.
Steht weit oben auf der Wunschliste für das persönliche Weihnachtsgeschenk.

Muss ich was beachten bezüglich der Maße? Sind die passenden Buchsen dabei oder sollte man sich das Universalkit für 20€ dazu bestellen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. September 2014)

Frag besser nach, brauchst 21,84 x 8mm oben und unten


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. September 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 2 Klimazonen Vorbau?
> Wow, ist der lang.


Ahem am Vorbau des Mannes.. erkennst seinen Johannes. 

Spässle, das sieht nur so aus! Ist ein 60mm nur für den Tacho. 
Und @ Fichte: Der Rocket Rotz wird jetzt noch runter geschrubbt. Der stammmte aus der Zeut, als ich nur ein Rad hatte. Zum Racen mit den CC Kumpels musste das E1 etwas leiden. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. September 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Ahem am Vorbau des Mannes.. erkennst seinen Johannes.


Dann empfehle ich dir dringend einen Kettenschutzkasten!


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. September 2014)

Einen was...?? 


Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. September 2014)

Na einen Kettenschutz damit der Johannes sich nicht verheddert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailinger (9. September 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Na einen Kettenschutz damit der Johannes sich nicht verheddert.


Wenn der Vorbau 60mm sein soll, dann braucht's den dringend...


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. September 2014)

Gulp... jetzt wirst aber obszön. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## at021971 (9. September 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass man bei 80kg den RP2-Dämpfer am E1 mit mehr als 15bar aufpumpen muss, damit er bei Drops und in Senken nicht einsackt oder gar durchschlägt? Selbst mit 15bar hab ich noch über 2cm Sag und das ist für grobe Sachen viel zu viel, d.h. zu wenig Reserven.
> Allerdings frage ich mich nun ob ein Defekt vorliegt oder ich bei dem Körpergewicht problemlos auf 18bar aufpumpen sollte. Nur was machen dann Leute die 100+ wiegen?



War damals der Grund warum ich den Fox Dämpfer vor den Kauf aus dem R.R2 FS habe entfernen und gehen einen XR180 ersetzen lassen. Dem Dämpfer war bei keinem Druck ein zum Bike passender SAG anzugewöhnen. Es warren immer 2 cm. Auch ein weiterer von Rotwild gelieferter Dämpfer verhielt sich nicht anders. Mein RP23 im R.GT1 kennt die Probleme aber nicht. So gehe ich bei den anderen Dämpfern von Defekten aus.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. September 2014)

at021971 schrieb:


> War damals der Grund warum ich den Fox Dämpfer vor den Kauf aus dem R.R2 FS habe entfernen und gehen einen XR180 ersetzen lassen. Dem Dämpfer war bei keinem Druck ein zum Bike passender SAG anzugewöhnen. Es warren immer 2 cm. Auch ein weiterer von Rotwild gelieferter Dämpfer verhielt sich nicht anders. Mein RP23 im R.GT1 kennt die Probleme aber nicht. So gehe ich bei den anderen Dämpfern von Defekten aus.



Ich hab jetzt gute 17,5bar reingeknallt (gar nicht so einfach mit einer normalen Dämpferpumpe) und damit sind es ohne Rucksack ca. 1,5cm Sag... das sollte erstmal passen, genauer weiss ich es erst nach der nächsten Tour und dann entscheide ich ob ein neuer Dämpfer notwendig ist oder ich damit auskomme


----------



## ScottRog69 (10. September 2014)

Bei meiner Frau war der Ventileinsatz im Dämpfer locker. Die Folge: leicht schleichendernder Luftverlust. Habe es mit einem Schwalbe Doc Blue Ventilschlüssel / Einfülladapter festgezogen. Nun, ist aktuell ruhe. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## Vincy (10. September 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/09...h-bike-g1-und-e-bikes-mit-integriertem-motor/


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. September 2014)

at021971 schrieb:


> War damals der Grund warum ich den Fox Dämpfer vor den Kauf aus dem R.R2 FS habe entfernen und gehen einen XR180 ersetzen lassen. Dem Dämpfer war bei keinem Druck ein zum Bike passender SAG anzugewöhnen. Es warren immer 2 cm. Auch ein weiterer von Rotwild gelieferter Dämpfer verhielt sich nicht anders. Mein RP23 im R.GT1 kennt die Probleme aber nicht. So gehe ich bei den anderen Dämpfern von Defekten aus.



Leider ist die technik der DT Dämpfer sehr veraltet.
Sie können nicht zwischen High- und Lowspeed Zugstuge unterscheiden.
Das bedeutet, du kannst am roten Zugstufenversteller nur einen Port mit freiem Durchfluss offen/ schließen, also kein Ventil.

Dann muss man entscheiden:
- entweder es kickt, und man hat bei schneller Schlagfolge noch Bodenkontakt
- oder es kickt nich,t und der Hinterbau trampelt sich bei schnellen Schlägen fest (versinkt im Federweg)

Zudem hatte er ein Elastomer statt einer Negativkammer.
Das hat theoretisch auch funktioniert, praktisch hat die Kammer aber Luft gezogen und einen Überdruck bekommen.
Der Überdruck hat sich mit dem Elastomerdruck addiert was zu einem größeren SAG geführt hat.
Die meisten haben dann nachgepumpt bis der SAG wieder gepasst hat, dann war das Ding aber bockhart.
Man musste die Kammer dauernd entlüften, das hat aber kaum jemand gewusst.

Unterm Strich: "Kernschrott"



@hitchhiker:
Der RP im 2011er E1 hatte die größte Luftkammer XV2, also sehr linear.
Du kannst das so korrigieren:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fox-dhx-air-tuning-fuer-mehr-mittleren-federweg.336003/


----------



## at021971 (11. September 2014)

Das macht bei einem Race Bike mit 110 mm Feldweg gar nichts. Ob veraltet oder hypermodern, funktionieren soll es. Und dass tut der Dämpfer für sein Einsatzgebiet. Und mehr als CC soll der XR180 auch gar nicht abdecken.


----------



## trailinger (11. September 2014)

Kann was, schon in Grundeinstellung fühlt er sich besser an als der Float - sieht im Original übrigens besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (13. September 2014)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hol dir für vorne den Baron 2.3 BCC !
> (Die RQ 2.2 nach hinten)
> Beide Reifen passen sehr gut zusammen (auch optisch), der kleine Baron hat deutlich mehr Grip wie die RQ, fahre beide auch an meinem X2, wirklich super.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

habe mir heute Baron 2,3 BBC montiert und eine "Probe"-Runde (trockenes Wetter) gefahren.

Fazit:

- minimal schwerer als TK 2,2er Protection (Baron wiegt 786 gr. lt. Küchenwaage).
- Monstergrip
- Rollwiderstand geringfühig bis gar nix - auf Schotter habe kein Unterschied merken können (VR)
- Techische Trails - perfekt
- schnelle Trails - da wäre TK ein wenig besser (etwas steifer) 
- Baron ist extrem soft, 1,5 bar auf 21 mm MW ist schon grenzwertig (mit Schlauch) - morgen probiere ich mit 1,6 bar und höher
- Optisch passt prima mit 2,2er RQ/TK

Danke für den Tipp. Denke werde mit diesem Kombi lange zufrieden sein. Maxxis-Überlegung kann erst mal in die Schublade gesteckt werden.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. September 2014)

Der Baron ist die Macht, freue mich schon auf das 2,4er Projekt-Modell im nächsten Jahr 
Solange müssen die seit 18 Monaten gut beanspruchten Reifen noch durchhalten...


----------



## ScottRog69 (13. September 2014)

Heute beim ODW MTB Tag, hatten 50% Conti Trail King drauf. 30% Nobby Nic. Und 20%  Hans Dampf, Baron und anderes schweres Geläuf drauf. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## Bensemer (13. September 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Heute beim ODW MTB Tag


 
Da war ich auch kurz, war ganz nett


----------



## ScottRog69 (13. September 2014)

Kann es sein, das dein Haiger C1 HT vor meinem E1 an der Hecke gelehnt hat...? 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## Bensemer (13. September 2014)

Jup, weißes C1 HT. Morgens um 9 war es noch blitzeblank und dort sah es aus wie Sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (14. September 2014)

Ei... normaaaaal. Schade das ich mittags mein E1 nicht mehr geknipst habe. Warum bist nicht geblieben... war ne tolle tour und die leute alle sehr nett und bemüht. By the way habe dort 6 Rotwild gezählt an dem tag.  Aber war auch schon sehr anstrengend. Uff. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## Bensemer (14. September 2014)

Ich bin mit dem MTB angereist und nicht wie viele andere die ihr Bike mit dem Auto dort hoch geschafft haben. Da wäre mir die geführte Tour dann doch zu viel geworden. Ich wohne zwar nicht weit von der Kuralpe aber ich habe dieses Jahr erst wieder angefangen mich überhaupt wieder zu bewegen...


----------



## ScottRog69 (14. September 2014)

Achso... aber, ich gestehe auch mit dem Auto angereist zu sein, wäre aber auch zu weit gewesen von Messel aus.  34km und 1100hm sind für uns Flachland Tiroler schon ordentlich. Gebraucht hätten wir ohne Platten, pausen um die 2 1/4 Std






By the way E1:

Ich suche eine Leichtere, Wartungsärmere und Robuste Kettenführung als die Heim 2 für mein Touren Enduro. Ist übrigens 2*10. 

Habt ihr ein paar Empfehlungen für mich?
Danke und Grüsse Rog.

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. September 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Leichtere, Wartungsärmere und Robuste Kettenführung als die Heim 2 für mein Touren Enduro.
> 
> Habt ihr ein paar Empfehlungen für mich



Du hast doch auch ein Shadow+ Schaltwerk drauf - oder? Bei mir reicht das alleine ohne separate Kefü auch im Bikepark völlig aus. Da klappert nichts und die Kette bleibt immer schön auf den KB.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. September 2014)

Für alle die 1x10 (Mirfe etc.) mit einem 30Z-Kettenblatt und Käfigdämpfung fahren habe ich eine Lösung, die wirklich gut funktioniert und leicht ist.
Die Feuertaufe in Finale Ligure hat sie bereits bestanden.
Während diverse gänginge Kettenführungen bei den Mitfahrern während des Freeride-Massakers die Grätsche gemacht haben und in wirklich hässliche Kettenklemmer im oberen Teil der Führung resultiert haben, hat die folgende Bastelvariante alles ohne Murren mitgemacht.

Grundlage ist eine MRP-Kettenführung, deren unteren Bodenschutz (die "Skid Plate") ich durch Anbringen neuer Bohrlöcher deutlich weiter nach oben versetzt habe, so dass sie ein 30Z-Kettenblatt gut schützt, aber noch genug Bodenfreiheit garantiert ist.






Auf der rechten Seite sieht man den nach oben versetzten Bodenschutz, um ideal mit dem 30Z-Kettenblatt zu harmonieren.

Der Trick ist nun statt der oberen Führung im Umwerfer-Style lediglich eine Schraube mit ein paar Muttern einzusetzen.
Diese verhindert zuverlässig, dass die Kette vom Kettenblatt springt.
Perfekt ist es, wenn die Schraube über die Kette hinaus ragt (siehe Foto unten) sowie die Muttern etwas schmaler sind, damit man das Ganze möglichst nah an die Kette bringt.
In meinem Fall helfen die Kurbelarme etwas mit, dass die Kette nicht seitlich rausfällt, denn sie überdecken noch gut die Hälfte der Kette.
Nach innen kann die Kette aufgrund der Bodenschutzplatte sowie aufgrund des oberen Teils der Kettenführung (wo die Schraube sitzt) nicht fallen.

und hier das Ganze von oben gesehen:


----------



## Maledivo (14. September 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

war heute länger als gestern draußen und bin fast alle Trails in der Koblenzer Stadtwald gefahren.

Muss sagen - wieso hätte ich Baron nicht früher montiert. Der hat Monstergrip. Die Stelle wo das Vorderrad mit RQ oft rutscht - hat Baron alles im Griff. Musste heute nicht einmal absteigen.

War eine richtige Entscheidung Baron an meinem VR montiert zu haben. RQ bleibt an der HR.

Anbei Bild:


----------



## Maledivo (14. September 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Heute beim ODW MTB Tag, hatten 50% Conti Trail King drauf. 30% Nobby Nic. Und 20%  Hans Dampf, Baron und anderes schweres Geläuf drauf.
> 
> Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!



Hallo Roger,

ich würde bei der übliche Stadtwaldwege auch nur X-King montieren. In Koblenz gibt es nun mal einige Trails die man Trailking oder höher montieren sollte, vor allem wenn es matschig wird.

Mit Baron habe ich das besseres Gefühl beim technische Trails und könnte die Grenzsituation nach Vorne verschieben. . Außerdem fahre ich bei jedem Wetter. Da hatte ich keine Lust je nach dem Wetter bestimmte Reifen zu montieren.

Hatte vor kurzem sogar einer gesehen dass er mit Conti RaceKing Reifen runtergefahren ist, es war natürlich trocken .

Wie gesagt fährt jeder anders, wichtiger ist, jeder soll mit seinem Bike Spaß haben 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## camaroracer (14. September 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> By the way E1:
> 
> Ich suche eine Leichtere, Wartungsärmere und Robuste Kettenführung als die Heim 2 für mein Touren Enduro. Ist übrigens 2*10.
> 
> ...



Wartungsärmer geht es nicht da ohne Rolle :

http://www.bpp-germany.de/produkte/2-fach-kettenfuehrung/

Made in Germany, leicht und beste Verarbeitung. Nicht ganz billig. Aber wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal  .

PS : Hättest ruhig mal Bescheid sagen können Rog  . Wir hätten uns am Melle treffen können. Freeride nach Alsbach runter wäre die Krönung deines Biketages gewesen  .

Gruß Bernd


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. September 2014)

camaroracer schrieb:


> Wartungsärmer geht es nicht da ohne Rolle :
> 
> http://www.bpp-germany.de/produkte/2-fach-kettenfuehrung/
> 
> Made in Germany, leicht und beste Verarbeitung. Nicht ganz billig. Aber wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal  .



Sieht wirklich interessant aus:






Die könnte durch die schmale obere Führung selbst mit 11-42er Kassette schleiffrei einstellbar sein, was bei der MRP bei mir nicht möglich war und geht leider nur bei 32Z.


----------



## ScottRog69 (14. September 2014)

Äh Bernd ich hatte vor 3 Wochen hier schon das Event gepostet, leider hat sich keiner mit eingeklinkt. Schade... die Leute haben sich echt mühe gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (14. September 2014)

camaroracer schrieb:


> PS : Hättest ruhig mal Bescheid sagen können Rog  . Wir hätten uns am Melle treffen können. Freeride nach Alsbach runter wäre die Krönung deines Biketages gewesen  .
> 
> Gruß Bernd


 
Ich hatte die Veranstaltung hier aus diesem Thread...


----------



## camaroracer (14. September 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Äh Bernd ich hatte vor 3 Wochen hier schon das Event gepostet, leider hat sich keiner mit eingeklinkt. Schade... die Leute haben sich echt mühe gegeben.




 Mea Culpa . . . .

Ich muss doch öfter hier rein schauen


----------



## ScottRog69 (14. September 2014)

Btw. Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem "Who is who" und woher hier aus der Riege der Rotwild Ritter...?

Dann klappt es vielleicht schon eher mal mit Treffen / Ausfahrten!??

Z.b:

- Roger & Caro, E1 & C1FS26 aus Darmstadt / Südhessen.  

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## ScottRog69 (14. September 2014)

Das könnte übrigens zum neuen Rotwild Trikot werden.... 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## camaroracer (14. September 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Btw. Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem "Who is who" und woher hier aus der Riege der Rotwild Ritter...?
> Roger & Caro, E1 & C1FS26 aus Darmstadt.




Gute Idee.


- Roger & Caro, E1 & C1FS26 aus Darmstadt.  

- Bernd , R.G1 aus Pfungstadt / Darmstadt. 



Wäre ganz nett die Liste zu beleben  .


----------



## trailinger (14. September 2014)

camaroracer schrieb:


> Gute Idee.
> 
> 
> - Roger & Caro, E1 & C1FS26 aus Darmstadt.
> ...


Bernd, E1 aus München


----------



## Maledivo (14. September 2014)

Ingo, C1 FS aus Koblenz


----------



## Bensemer (15. September 2014)

Thomas C1 HT 29 aus Bensheim in Südhessen


----------



## XDennisX (15. September 2014)

Dennis, E1 aus Stuttgart/Reutlingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## egoibc (15. September 2014)

Thomas, E1 aus Pforzheim


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. September 2014)

Hmh, gute Idee allerd. leider nicht sonderl. Übersichtlich... hab daher mal ein Onine Sheet gemacht

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vQHH1u9aviIH7FiQpWt3MKCf75nsdffx9gE3rhwwHDs/edit?usp=sharing

Gruss
chris


----------



## camaroracer (15. September 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Hmh, gute Idee allerd. leider nicht sonderl. Übersichtlich... hab daher mal ein Onine Sheet gemacht
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vQHH1u9aviIH7FiQpWt3MKCf75nsdffx9gE3rhwwHDs/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> ...



Eingetragen . . .


----------



## Orakel (15. September 2014)

schöne sache die Tabelle


----------



## Maledivo (15. September 2014)

Cool


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. September 2014)

Orakel schrieb:


> schöne sache die Tabelle



+++

Nur damit keiner verwirrt ist, die Klicks der Federgabel messt ihr von "-" angefangen in Richtung "+"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (15. September 2014)

Eingetragen


----------



## Fast4ward79 (15. September 2014)

Gute Idee die Tabelle!


----------



## TrailProf (16. September 2014)

Bin drin, wenn auch (noch) mit Lücken.


----------



## Orakel (16. September 2014)

ups, bin der "kleinste" und leichteste bis jetzt in der Tabelle


----------



## NorwegianWood (16. September 2014)

-


----------



## liquidsky (16. September 2014)

Bin nu auch in der Liste...


----------



## ScottRog69 (16. September 2014)

Super, es füllt sich! Sind dann schonmal 5 in der Liste aus dem Raum Darmstadt / Bensheim.
 Vielleicht schafft man ja mal ein Treffen mit Ausfahrt!?

Caro und ich wollten uns dort für den Oktober anmelden:

http://www.odenwaldbike.de/fahrtraining.asp

Beste Grüße Rog.


----------



## Orakel (16. September 2014)

voll schick die Tabelle.
Was mich intressieren würde, es fahren ja einige den Ardent. Ist der bei Nässe wirklich "soo schlecht" ?
Spiele mit dem Gedanken mal einen satz Maxxis auszuprobieren, im Auge habe ich da den High Roller II 3C MT in 2,3" /Minion DHR II 3C MT auch in 2,3".


----------



## ScottRog69 (16. September 2014)

Mann könnte in die Tabelle noch Bike Gewicht und Austattungslinie eintragen... ?

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## camaroracer (16. September 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Mann könnte in die Tabelle noch Bike Gewicht und Austattungslinie eintragen... ?
> 
> Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!



Schon eingefügt  . Kannst loslegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (16. September 2014)

Nächster "Darmstädter" in der Tabelle.


----------



## Orakel (16. September 2014)

und wenn man mehr wie 1 Rotwild besitzt


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. September 2014)

NorwegianWood schrieb:


> Drin - auch wenn ich etwas aus dem Rahmen falle



Klingt doch nach einem coolen Aufbau dein E1, wie bist du mit der 66er zufrieden?


----------



## Maledivo (16. September 2014)

Orakel schrieb:


> und wenn man mehr wie 1 Rotwild besitzt



evtl. doppelte schreiben, natürlich mit Inhalt von andere RW-Bike


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. September 2014)

Es geht doch primär darum alle Leute und das meistgenutzte Lieblings-Radl zu erfassen 
Ich hätte hier auch noch eine RFC 0.3 Rennfeile rumstehen, die ich sogar regelmäßig ausfahre, aber ich würde sie jetzt eher nicht in die Liste aufnehmen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (16. September 2014)

Mach doch hitch... dafür ist7st die liste da. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## ScottRog69 (16. September 2014)

Hmm... kann die liste nicht am Tablet oder Smartphone bearbeiten. ;/

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2014)

Der Ardent ist für mich ein Tourenreifen weil unsere Hometrails eher steil sind und ich Bremsgripp brauche.
Natürlich setzt sich das Profil schneller zu als bei einem breiten Reifen.
Man muss halt immer schnell genug fahren damit er frei bleibt.
Dafür rollt er sehr gut, wird nicht hart bei Kälte und die Stollen brechen nicht raus.
Tubless mit Milch absolut kein Problem.

HR II und DHR II in 3C sind eine andere Nummer.
Perverser Gripp auf erdfeuchtem Boden, rollen aber auch dementsprechend.
DHR II am Hinterrad ist eine Art Wurfanker.

Du musst einfach ehrlich entscheiden wie du fährst.
Der Ardent ist ein sehr guter Allrounder, die anderen beiden eher Spezialisten.


----------



## Bensemer (16. September 2014)

Ich kann der Liste mit dem BlackBerry nicht bearbeiten. Ich mache das dann irgendwann mal wenn ich an einem PC sitze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2014)

In der Tabelle stehen keine Angaben/ Spalte zum Druck oder Federhärte für die Gabeln?


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. September 2014)

Stimmt, daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht... .  dann trage die Pkt. einfach nach - die Tabelle soll ja mit wachsen

Schön ware es daher auch, wenn du den Link in deine Signatur aufnehmen würdest da du ja mit Anstand die meisten Kommentare hier hinterlässt u. so sich neue Ritter direkt eintragen könnten...

@Orakel 
Den DHR Ii bin ich noch nicht gefahren aber einen HR II am Hinterrad  st im Vergleich zum Ardent schon zäh. Ansonsten hat Rocky es auf den Pkt. gebracht...

@ScottRog69 
Ich denke, dass sollten wir auf jeden Fall hin bekommen und evtl. auch mehr 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fahr...nbieter-eine-uebersicht.690222/#post-11863177 - schick dir dazu mal ne PM.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. September 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Hmh, gute Idee allerd. leider nicht sonderl. Übersichtlich... hab daher mal ein Onine Sheet gemacht
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vQHH1u9aviIH7FiQpWt3MKCf75nsdffx9gE3rhwwHDs/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> ...



Hallo,
bin jetzt auch drin! ;-))
Habe zwei Felder mit "???" versehen.
Wer diese Daten greifbar hat, kann die gerne für mich ausfüllen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## trailinger (17. September 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der Ardent ist für mich ein Tourenreifen weil unsere Hometrails eher steil sind und ich Bremsgripp brauche.
> Natürlich setzt sich das Profil schneller zu als bei einem breiten Reifen.
> Man muss halt immer schnell genug fahren damit er frei bleibt.
> Dafür rollt er sehr gut, wird nicht hart bei Kälte und die Stollen brechen nicht raus.
> ...


das kann ich nur unterstreichen: den dhr 3c hatte ich zwischenzeitlich drauf, aber hinten wieder gegen den ardent getauscht. der rollt besser, ich finde aber schlechter als mein fat albert davor, der gripmässig besser war. auf technischen, steinigen und wurzeligen anstiegen nervt mich ader ardent, wenns feucht ist mit viel zu wenig haftung. ich persönlich würde ihn mir nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. September 2014)

Hast du ihn mal in 2.6 probiert`? In dieser Grösse ist der Reifen dem FA weit überlegen - insbesondere von der Dämpfung u. dem Rebound! Und er rollt immer noch vergleichbar gut - FA Pacestar.


----------



## trailinger (17. September 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Hast du ihn mal in 2.6 probiert`? In dieser Grösse ist der Reifen dem FA weit überlegen - insbesondere von der Dämpfung u. dem Rebound! Und er rollt immer noch vergleichbar gut - FA Pacestar.


ich muss gestehen, dass ich mich frage, ob für meine feierabendrunden - die machen 90% bei mir aus... - hier an der isar im münchner süden hinten nicht ohnehin ein schmalerer reifen besser ist. die dämpfung eines 2.6er brauch ich nicht und da es an der isar fast immer batzig ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erka (17. September 2014)

Ich möchte die nächsten Tage mal zum Bikepark Geißkopf fahren - besonders der Flow Country hört sich gut an 
Es gibt dort einen Sessel- und einen Schlepplift. Schlepplift ist "technisch" sicher unproblematisch (solang ich nicht vom Rad falle...). Der Schlepper fährt aber wohl nur bei viel Betrieb. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, ob sich die Aufhängung am Sessel mit einem X1 mit KS-Variostütze verträgt? Ich habe keine Lust, das an meinem neuen (bislang kratzerlosen) Rad was dabei kaputt geht...

Viele Grüße
Rainer


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. September 2014)

Schlepplift und Variostütze passen meist nicht so gut zusammen,
da der Bügel ganz schön drückt und reibt.

Zum Sessellift kann ich nichts sagen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. September 2014)

Was willst du im Bikepark mit einer versenkbaren Sattelstütze?
Weg damit und Atake!


----------



## Erka (17. September 2014)

Ok, ich wusste nicht dass beim Schlepper der Bügel unter den Sattel kommt, dachte man klemmt ihn unter den Allerwertesten.

Was ich mit der Variostütze im Bikepark will?
Mei, die ist halt dran am Bike  Wenn ich den Seilzug aushänge und sie weg mache, dann baumelt mir der Seilzug rum, darum würde ich sie drin lassen wenn's nicht stört.
Ich fahre ja auch nicht wild, stelle mir das eher wie Trailfahren für Faule vor - zumindest den FlowCountry.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. September 2014)

Erka schrieb:


> Ok, ich wusste nicht dass beim Schlepper der Bügel unter den Sattel kommt, dachte man klemmt ihn *unter *den Allerwertesten..


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. September 2014)

Zurück aus Finale Ligure!
Musste leider statt Voltaren noch Heparin nachkaufen, aber trotzdem tolle Sache.
Entspannte sache, nicht wahr Heizer1980?


----------



## ScottRog69 (17. September 2014)

@Erka!

Ich habe beim Schlepper mir den haken immer unter die Schulter oder den Sattel geklemnt, ich würde aber um die gefährdeten Teile: Lenker, Sattelstütze & Oberrohr einen aufgeschnitten Fahrradschlauch kleben / mit Kabelbindern fixieren. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. September 2014)

ich habe einige gesehen, die haben sich ein Stück alten Reifen vor die Stütze gekabelbindert.


----------



## ScottRog69 (17. September 2014)

Ei, hab isch doch obbe geschribbe.... 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. September 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Ei, hab isch doch obbe geschribbe....
> 
> Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


Wenn bei dir Schlauch und Reifen das selbe ist, dann ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erka (17. September 2014)

Boh, Jungs, macht mich nicht irre 
Eigentlich wollte ich mein neues Schmuckstück nicht komplett ummanteln, um es unversehrt wieder mit nach Hause zu bringen.
Jetzt habe ich auch noch in einem - zugegebenermaßen älteren Thread - gelesen, dass die Liftjungs am Geißkopf die Räder (damals ?) wohl teils recht brutal von der Aufhängung am Sessel wieder "heruntergerissen" haben.
Hm, Kratzer will ich wenn dann schon selber reinmachen 
Ist Bikepark mit einem neuen Rad eine blöde Idee?


----------



## Maledivo (17. September 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Zurück aus Finale Ligure!
> Musste leider statt Voltaren noch Heparin nachkaufen, aber trotzdem tolle Sache.
> Entspannte sache, nicht wahr Heizer1980?



Cool!

Geht's diese Woche noch mit Stadtwaldrunde? Morgen nachmittag?


----------



## heizer1980 (17. September 2014)

Ja war schon ein netter Kurztripp. Ich bin zwar auf meine Kosten gekommen aber es war definitiv zu kurz. Hätte noch ein paar Tage dran hängen können und mal ein zwei entspannte Touren fahren oder einen Tag am Strand verbringen können.




 

Danke an RockyRider66 und Redpulli für das Entlüften den Bremse. Hätte ohne euren spezial Auffangbehälter nicht funktioniert. Habe mir wohl die Bremsleitung dort aufgeschlitzt, deswegen auch der schwammige Druckpunkt zwischendurch. 



 

Dieser diente dann im Anschluß Redpulli als Sonnenschutz. Für die Abfahrten haben wir dann doch lieber einen FF bevorzugt.


----------



## AMDude (17. September 2014)

Erka schrieb:


> Boh, Jungs, macht mich nicht irre
> Eigentlich wollte ich mein neues Schmuckstück nicht komplett ummanteln, um es unversehrt wieder mit nach Hause zu bringen.
> Jetzt habe ich auch noch in einem - zugegebenermaßen älteren Thread - gelesen, dass die Liftjungs am Geißkopf die Räder (damals ?) wohl teils recht brutal von der Aufhängung am Sessel wieder "heruntergerissen" haben.
> Hm, Kratzer will ich wenn dann schon selber reinmachen
> Ist Bikepark mit einem neuen Rad eine blöde Idee?



Mach dir da mal keinen Kopf. Ich war dieses Jahr dreimal dort und gab nie Probleme. Jeweils mit der versenkbaren Sattelstütze, da ich auch zu faul war, die jeweils komplett zu entfernen. Das Rad hängt ja nur am Sattel und hat nicht all zu viel Kontakt mit dem Sessel. Deswegen kann ich auch nicht ganz verstehen, wie man das Rad brutal herunterreißen könnte...wenn sie nur ziehen, rutscht eben der Sattel von der Aufnahme. Also von meiner Seite Entwarnung


----------



## Erka (17. September 2014)

Danke, das beruhigt mich etwas.
Ich denke ich werde zur Vorsicht einfach noch bisschen "Bastelmaterial" mitnehmen. Sollte ich feststellen, dass es doch irgendwo scheuern / verkratzen kann, dann kann ich immer noch was hinmachen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (18. September 2014)

Ist nie verkehrt... . Habe heute den Rocket Rotz runtergeschmissen und gegen 2,4 Fat Albert mit Milch getauscht. Das sind  pro Reifen jetzt 350g mehr. 

Somit wiegt mein fetter Hirsch jetzt 14,7kg. Mei, is das Vieh fett!? Wenn ich nur als Bsp. Ein Canyon Enduro angucke wiegt das mit ähnlicher Ausstattung 12,7Kg. Sogar ein Liteville 301 von nem bekannten wiegt 12,0. Beide Räder in 27,5. 

Wo hätte ich bei XTR, Carbon, Edtiongedöhns noch Einsparpotential?

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## camaroracer (18. September 2014)

Hallo Roger,
hast du die Bikes deiner Bekannten selbst und mit der gleichen Waage gewogen ? Biker sind meist schlimmer als Angler. Die einen machen Fische immer größer und schwerer und die Anderen ihre Räder immer leichter  . Da werden Gewichte gerne stark nach unten abgerundet, ohne Pedale angegeben oder mit sehr ungenauen Waagen gemessen. Ich sehe auch ständig Bikes die eigentlich Enduros sind aber einen XC - Laufradsatz drin haben, Tune Speedneedel 140gr. Sattel (Brett), feste Carbon Sattelstütze, superflexende Carbonlenker und Racereifen. Die habe ich noch nie auf einem harten Trail getroffen. Meist auf einer Forstautobahn oder vor einem Biergarten. Selbst mit einem 60 kg Fahrer hält so ein Bock nichts aus falls es mal hart her geht. Die reinen Rahmengewichte der verschiedenen Hersteller sind bei den Superenduros wie einem E1 nicht sehr unterschiedlich. Eine Fox 36 wiegt in einem Liteville 301 so viel wie in deinem E1. Nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen  . Was zur Zeit unter dem Begriff Enduro verkauft wird lässt mich oft nur den Kopf schütteln .  Unter 13 kg (fahrfertig) gibt es eigentlich nur sehr wenige und sehr teure Raceenduros (150 - 160mm Federweg).

Denke nicht so viel drüber nach und lasse es einfach Berg ab richtig krachen  .
Berg hoch kommt es doch nicht auf ein paar Minuten an  oder willst du einen Pokal gewinnen ?

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Mainbiker363 (18. September 2014)

Hallo Freunde,

Hier mal zwei, drei Bilder meines Alpencrosses, mit X1, 2fach Kurbel, Fox Talas Model 2014, 650B und Variostütze.
7Tage, davon 5 Tage mit zum Teil mehrtägigen Regen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (18. September 2014)

Hey Bernd, ich teile deine Ansicht... absolut. Nein, gewogen habe ich die Bikes nicht. Nur meine 2 und da stimmten die Angaben innerhalb der Toleranz. +-300g. Ja, Berg runter...? Du bist putzig. Ich muss da erstmal hoch!  

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (18. September 2014)

Btw., Ich habe noch nichtmal ne versenkbare Stütze am Bock. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. September 2014)

camaroracer, mit übertriebenem Gewichtswahn stimme ich dir grundsätzlich zu.
Aber anhand Sattelstütze, Lenker & Sattel oder sogar Reifen darüber urteilen zu können ob der Fahrer auch auf "harten Trails" anzutreffen ist halte ich für überzogen,um nicht zu sagen arrogant.
Wenn man wirklich viel auf Trails unterwegs ist hat man eigentlich auch schon das Gegenteil erlebt. 
Ich traue mir jedenfalls ein solches Urteil nicht zu.


----------



## Maledivo (18. September 2014)

Andreas, ich bin auch in Deiner Meinung, ...

... vor Kurzem habe ich an unserem Hometrails ein C1 Fahrer mit RaceKings, 685er Lenker (oder kürzere) getroffen, ... 

Jeder sollte so auszustatten dass man den besten Gefühl zum Biken bekommt. So wie bei mir, natürlich ist Baron, Rubber Queen, 740er Lenker für mein C1 To Much, jedoch fühle ich seit diesem Umrüstung am wohlsten und kann die Grenzbereiche verschieben .

Keine Sorge, mein Bike wird nie ein E1, nächsten Jahr hole ich mir einen E1 650b und rüste mein C1 dann zu seiner Zwecke (längere Touren auf Waldautobahnen) zurück (u.a. Conti X-King).

Heute war ich kurz auf unsere Hometrails (TV Turm), der Bodenverhältnisse war teilweise matschig, und bin froh Baron zu haben. Jedoch merke ich, dass nach längere Touren mit vielen Uphills (über 40 km) ich schneller müde bin als sonst. Liegt bestimmt am Wetter .


----------



## Maledivo (18. September 2014)

... noch was

braucht man spezielle Werkzeuge um Hinterbaulager auszubauen oder reichen die Inbusschlüssel?

Würde gerne demnächst reinigen und neu fetten.


----------



## camaroracer (18. September 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> camaroracer, mit übertriebenem Gewichtswahn stimme ich dir grundsätzlich zu.
> Aber anhand Sattelstütze, Lenker & Sattel oder sogar Reifen darüber urteilen zu können ob der Fahrer auch auf "harten Trails" anzutreffen ist halte ich für überzogen,um nicht zu sagen arrogant.
> Wenn man wirklich viel auf Trails unterwegs ist hat man eigentlich auch schon das Gegenteil erlebt.
> Ich traue mir jedenfalls ein solches Urteil nicht zu.



Das sollte auch nicht eine immer zutreffendes und pauschales Urteil sein (habe ich ja auch nicht geschrieben  ). 

Ich hatte dieses Jahr auch meine Begegnung der besonderen Art als mich in Schladming auf der Flowline am Planai ein anderer Biker mit einem 29" Specialized (ca. 140mm Federweg mit 32er Gabel) gnadenlos verblassen hat. Der ist mit dem Teil sogar gesprungen das ich glaubte die drehen hier einen Werbefilm  . 

Allerdings hatte der auch keine XC - Laufräder der 1200 gr. Klasse mit Glatzenreifen drauf. 

Mit einem XC - Ass wie Nino Schurter und Konsorten möchte ich mich auch nicht messen müssen. Die bringen auch ein 9 Kg Hardtail noch einen heftigen Trail schnell und heil runter. 
Ich meinte mehr die eher überwiegenden Begegnungen mit solchen Leichtbauten hier an den Hotspots und Treffpunkten.
Es gibt eben auch die Cafecruiser unter den Bikern.

Ich bin übrigens auch mit dem Hardtail auf Trails anzutreffen die ich mit dem G1 fahre. Nur eben nicht beim Ballern sondern beim langsamen technischen fahren.

Also locker bleiben und nicht gleich auf Arroganz schließen.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## ScottRog69 (18. September 2014)

Primär ging es mir eigentlich nur um die Frage, da mein Rad ja schon am technischen Limit ist... wie bekommen andere Enduros mit unter 13kg hin? Egal ob Alu oder Carbon. Klst kinnte uch szg 1-Fachantrieb, Rennreifen und 34 Gabel gehen. Mir einen Speed Neede draufklatschen. Dann bin ich aber immer noch bei 13,8kg und habe den Bock total Zweckentfremdet. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (18. September 2014)

Habe eben einen 2012er E1 angeguckt, Version Edition mit XTR, 2-Fach, Carbon LRS (DT EXC 1550), 36er, 2,4er Fat Albert.

Wiegt lt. Rotwild 14,0 kg.

Gewichttechnisch geht kaum runter, da bist Du bei 13,8 kg schon ganz gut.

Bei 1X11, andere Reifen, sparst Du ein wenig Gewicht. Aber unter 13 kg Grenze wird schwer, ...


----------



## heizer1980 (18. September 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> ... noch was
> 
> braucht man spezielle Werkzeuge um Hinterbaulager auszubauen oder reichen die Inbusschlüssel?
> 
> Würde gerne demnächst reinigen und neu fetten.



Mit dem Imbus kannst du nur die einzelnen Streben von einander lösen aber nicht die Lager auspressen. Mach aber vorher die Schrauben warm, das Gewinde ist mit Loctite versehen.

Zum Auspressen der Lager brauchst du entsprechendes Werkzeug oder du schaust mal, ob du nicht mit ein paar Nüssen und Unterlegscheiben die Lager raus gepresst bekommst.

Aber wenn die Lager in Ordnung sind, würde ich sie gar nicht auspressen, sondern nur mal etwas Sauber machen und einfetten. Pass aber mit den Unterlegscheiben beim zusammen bauen auf, die schmale Seite muss auf den Innenring der Lager drücken. 

Falls du Lager austauschen musst, die neuen mit Kupferpaste einsetzten.


----------



## camaroracer (18. September 2014)

Es wir auch besonders teuer unter 13 Kg.
Ein S-Works *Carbon* Enduro 29" wiegt mit leichten 280 gr. Pedalen 12,8 kg in *Gr. S*. Ist definitiv ein Raceenduro und kein Superenduro.
Dünne 2,3" Reifen, 150mm Federweg, 34er Gabel, leichter Cane Creek Dämpfer, 1x11 fach XX1, sehr leichte Carbon Laufräder, viele Titanschrauben. Gibt es für läppische 8000 Euro

Ich glaube mit Ziel hohe 13 kg oder niedrige 14 kg kannst du mit deinem E1 180mm *Alu* - Superenduro mehr als zufrieden sein.

4000 Euro von der Bank holen  .

2015 Fox 36 Float.
11-40 Titankassette.
30er Titankettenblatt 1 - fach vorne.
Enve Carbon Enduro Laufräder.
2,3 Baron tubeless montieren.
Enve Carbon Lenker.
30mm Syntace Vorbau.
HT Titan Pedale.
Alle Schrauben gegen Titan austauschen.
Leichten Inline Dämpfer einbauen.
Einfache Gummigriffe.
Leichter Sattel (< 200 gr. )

Dürfte mit dem Gewicht (hohe 13 kg o. niedrige 14 kg) passen und immer noch ein haltbares Superenduro sein.


----------



## Maledivo (18. September 2014)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Mit dem Imbus kannst du nur die einzelnen Streben von einander lösen aber nicht die Lager auspressen. Mach aber vorher die Schrauben warm, das Gewinde ist mit Loctite versehen.
> 
> Zum Auspressen der Lager brauchst du entsprechendes Werkzeug oder du schaust mal, ob du nicht mit ein paar Nüssen und Unterlegscheiben die Lager raus gepresst bekommst.
> 
> ...



Danke! Dann werde ich es so machen.

Wollte nur säubern und neu fetten. Fahre bei jedem Wetter, daher wäre ein wenig Pflege sinnvoll.

Loctite mittelfest? Wäre Motorex 2000 in Ordnung?


----------



## ScottRog69 (18. September 2014)

Habe keine 4K... . Und das wasdu beschreibst.. bringt maX. 600 - 800g. Dann mache lieber ich Diät. @ maledivo. Das E1 Edition mit exc 1550 ist genau mein bike. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## Maledivo (18. September 2014)

camaroracer schrieb:


> Es wir auch besonders teuer unter 13 Kg...
> 
> *4000 Euro von der Bank* holen.
> 
> ...



oder mit meinem Bike tauschen, der wiegt nur 12,5 kg harharhar


----------



## Maledivo (18. September 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Habe keine 4K... . Und das wasdu beschreibst.. bringt maX. 600 - 800g. Dann mache lieber ich Diät. @ maledivo. Das E1 Edition mit exc 1550 ist genau mein bike.
> 
> Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!



Wir können auch nur Rahmen, Dämpfer und Gabel tauschen, ... dann würde mein Bike bestimmt 11-11,5 kg wiegen. 

Dazu Partnerlook mit Bike deiner Frau


----------



## heizer1980 (18. September 2014)

Ich habs ohne Schraubensicherung wieder zudammen gebaut. Musst halt regelmäßig die Schrauben kontrollieren. 
Lade dir von der RW Seite die Anleitung vom Hinterbau runter, da stehen auch die Drehmomente drin.

Und bei den Schrauben aufpassen, die sind aus Alu.


----------



## heizer1980 (18. September 2014)

Leute ihr habt ja mal Probleme ... mein Bock wiegt laut Kofferwaage 17 kg.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. September 2014)

Bei mir sind es bestimmt auch 16kg und wenn ich dazu noch bedenke, dass ich 7 Kilo mehr wiege als letztes Jahr... 



Wird Zeit für zumindest leichtere Laufräder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (18. September 2014)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Ich habs ohne Schraubensicherung wieder zudammen gebaut. Musst halt regelmäßig die Schrauben kontrollieren.
> Lade dir von der RW Seite die Anleitung vom Hinterbau runter, da stehen auch die Drehmomente drin.
> 
> Und bei den Schrauben aufpassen, die sind aus Alu.



Danke, muss mal in meine Unterlagen suchen, hatte damals mal mit Loctite mittelfest befestigt, als eine Schraube locker war.


----------



## Maledivo (18. September 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es bestimmt auch 16kg und wenn ich dazu noch bedenke, dass ich 7 Kilo mehr wiege als letztes Jahr...
> 
> 
> 
> *Wird Zeit für zumindest leichtere Laufräder...*



Das unbedingt .


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> ... noch was
> 
> braucht man spezielle Werkzeuge um Hinterbaulager auszubauen oder reichen die Inbusschlüssel?
> 
> Würde gerne demnächst reinigen und neu fetten.


Ausbau/ Einbau geht ohne Spezialwerkzeug.
Für den Lagertausch habe ich Aupresswerkzeug angeferttigt.


----------



## Maledivo (19. September 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ausbau/ Einbau geht ohne Spezialwerkzeug.
> Für den Lagertausch habe ich Aupresswerkzeug angeferttigt.



Falls ich Lager austauschen sollte, würdest Du mir Werkzeug borgen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2014)

Klar, kannst aber auch mit Bike und Flaschenbier vorbei kommen.


----------



## Maledivo (19. September 2014)

Perfekt!

Muss ich mal machen, habe ein paar Geräusche an dem Bike, die Du mir evtl. rausfiltern kannst.


----------



## Orakel (19. September 2014)

hatte mir ja überlegt eine neue Gabel zu zulegen, da ich mit der 32Float im R.R.2FS von anfangan nicht zufrieden war.
Zu unsensibel, schlechtes ansprechen ( und das von einem mehrmaligen Testsieger in den Magz's)
Ab zu Toxholic zum Service (160€)eine Woche gedauert über den Händler 
Es kam wie beim X2 (32er Talas Service 135€)eine völlig andere Gabel zurück, so wie man sich einen "Testsieger/in" vorstellt, sprich sehr sensibel auf kleine Steine an, Butterweich, geschmeidig.........
Da stellt sich mir natürlich die frage, nur pech gehabt mit den zwei Foxen, ODER, es werden "spezielle" Gabel zu den Federgabel Tests geschickt,wie man es schon von den Biktests gelesen hat, die dann super funktionieren in wirklichkeit aber nie das Testergebniss bestätigen.
Zu den Bikegewichten, dor Franz würde sagen " gehts raus und biked"


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2014)

na siehste, geht also doch.


----------



## Orakel (19. September 2014)

jetzt mit 2*10 SH, demnächst werden die Schwalbe Reifen gegen MKII von Conti getauscht und ich werde nochmals die sache mit der Dichtmilch ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (19. September 2014)

Toxoholic, machen nen guten job. Ist aber mit Wartezeit verbunden. Begeistert, war ich von Whizz Wheels, Dämpferrevusion in 5 Tagen. TOP. Btw. möchte ich mich höflichst bei meinem E1 entschuldigen das ich es fetten Hirsch genannt habe. Habe es heute mit Zugwaage gewogen und komplett hat es 13,85kg.

Ist also nur ein leicht mopsiges Speck- Rehlein.  







Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## camaroracer (19. September 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Toxoholic, machen nen guten job. Ist aber mit Wartezeit verbunden. Begeistert, war ich von Whizz Wheels, Dämpferrevusion in 5 Tagen. TOP. Btw. möchte ich mich höflichst bei meinem E1 entschuldigen das ich es fetten Hirsch genannt habe. Habe es heute mit Zugwaage gewogen und komplett hat es 13,85kg.
> 
> Ist also nur ein leicht mopsiges Speck- Rehlein.
> 
> Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!



Ist doch Top  .

Da hast du dir umsonst einen Kopf gemacht


----------



## ScottRog69 (19. September 2014)

Bisserl Spaß muß sein, sonst geht keiner zur Beerdigung.  Appropo, falls sich wer dafür interessiert: 






Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## Erka (19. September 2014)

@ScottRoq69: Die 13,85 kg finde ich recht anständig für ein E1.
Die ganz leichten Bikes flattern doch viel zu sehr wenn es holprig wird 

Ich war inzwischen mit meinem X1 im Bikepark Geißkopf, und kann bestätigen, dass man sich wegen des Lifttransports keine großen Sorgen machen muss. Das Rad hat nur an zwei Stellen Kontakt zur PVC-ummantelten Aufhängung am Liftsessel (Schlepper fuhr nicht): Vorne unter dem Sattel, und an der linken Kurbel. Wenn man oft fährt, könnte der Sattel am unten umgeschlagenen der Sattelbezug etwas leiden, und vielleicht geht bisschen Farbe an der Kurbel ab 
Ich habe die Variostütze nebst "gutem" Sattel vorsichtshalber vorher ausgebaut, was sicher nicht schadet.

Hat verdammt viel Spaß gemacht, vor allem der Flow Country Trail ist wirklich geil zu fahren. Hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich bis auf einmal nur dort gefahren bin  Geht einfach locker und flüssig dahin ... nur fliegen ist schöner.


----------



## ScottRog69 (20. September 2014)

@ orakel:

Jeder, sogar DT Swiss hat gesagt man könne deren EXC Carbonfelgen nicht dicht bekomnen und mit Milch fahren. Forget it! Habe die Felge innen ordentlich gesäubert,  die Gräte mit 260 Schleifpapier beigeschliffen, tune 22mm Felgenband verklebt, die Ventile am Dichtgummi Stopfen mit Milch vorgenässt, dann eingedrückt und verschraubt. 90ml Milch in den 2,4×26 auf 4 Bar aufgeballert und sofort losgefahren. Alles Dicht bisher und läuft kaum spürbar schlechter bergab, gerade Strecke und leichte Steigungen als  die Rocket Ron mit Leichtschläuchen. Checke jetzt den Luftverlust in 3 - 4 Tagen. Wenn alles passt reduziere ich auf 2,2bar und gehe ins Gelände. Dann schauen wir mal weiter. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. September 2014)

bei cabonfelgen hat man angst, dass sie aufplatzen wenn der Reifen beim Aufpumpen in den Sitz springt. Du hast jetzt aber kein spez. Tubelessband welches eine Tublessfelge ersetzt? Also auch keinen Wulst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (20. September 2014)

Am Felgenrand, ist ein gleichmässiger Wulst, Milch trat nur minimalst aus. Das Band ist ein hochklebendes Dichtband von Tune, das sich recht gut ins Felgenhorn geschmiegt hat.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. September 2014)

dann hast du aber kein Felgenband welches richtig "ploppt"?


----------



## ScottRog69 (20. September 2014)

Wohl nicht!? Geploppt haben nur die Reifen ...

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. September 2014)

Wenn du keine tubless oder tubelessready Felge hast, dann fehlt dir das vorgeformte Felgenhorn/ Wulst hinter den der Reifen ploppt.
Halt das im Auge weil der Reifen so schnell man von der Felge springen kann.


----------



## Maledivo (20. September 2014)

Menno - das Wetter heute ist wirklich unberechenbar, ...

Bin klitschnass heimgekommen und jetzt scheint schon wieder die Sonne 

Jedoch bin ich glücklich, könnte im Prinzip Allwettertest mit Baron machen, bin richtig zufrieden, war nach Wolkenbruch sogar auf unsere Hometrails (bin sowieso nass und dreckig, daher kann dort auch nix schlimmeres sein, ). Die Trails sind nun Bache geworden, die kleine Löcher nun See daumen. Könnte die Spur gut halten (hatte Vorne und Hinten 1,4 bar). Jetzt kann Winter kommen .

Merkwürdig ist, dass bei solchem Wetter immer Bike-Kollegen zu sehen sind. Bei Sonne ist kaum welche unterwegs.

Jetzt trinke ich den vollverdienten Cafe Latte


----------



## Tandu (21. September 2014)

Könnt ihr eure LEV unter Last einfahren oder müsst ihr den Sattel auch vorher entlasten. In meinem X1 ist es so. Gruß Thomas


----------



## trailinger (21. September 2014)

Ich hatte am Anfang dasselbe Problem. Seit ich die Stütze mit sehr wenig Klemmung und Montagepaste montiert habe funktioniert sich gut. Jetzt nach 1,5 Jahren fängt sie allerdings an beim einfahren etwas rauer zu laufen.


----------



## Tandu (21. September 2014)

Oh danke für den Tipp. Das habe ich noch nicht probiert, nur mehr Luftdruck und kürzerer Zug.


----------



## Bensemer (21. September 2014)

Heute bin ich statt an der Bergstraße die Hügel zu besteigen mal etwas im flachen rumgeradelt. 62 Kilometer wurden es, das Bild zeigt die Rheinbrücke in Worms. 
Den Hirsch habe ich mir diesen Sommer erst gekauft und habe schon 10 Kilo verloren


----------



## Erka (21. September 2014)

Tandu schrieb:


> Könnt ihr eure LEV unter Last einfahren oder müsst ihr den Sattel auch vorher entlasten. In meinem X1 ist es so. Gruß Thomas



EINfahren geht mein meiner Stütze problemlos unter Last. Nur beim Ausfahren muss ich manchmal zuerst kurz belasten (möglichst mittig), wenn ich sie zum ersten Mal betätige und das Rad zuvor gestanden ist.

Grüße
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tandu (21. September 2014)

Das habe ich auch nach längerer Standzeit. Stört mich nicht und habe ich schon viel gelesen ist normal.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. September 2014)

Wer hat sich noch nicht eingetragen in die Liste der Rotwild Ritter?
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vQHH1u9aviIH7FiQpWt3MKCf75nsdffx9gE3rhwwHDs/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Mainbiker363 (21. September 2014)

So, jetzt auch eingetragen


----------



## 123disco (22. September 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Mann könnte in die Tabelle noch Bike Gewicht und Austattungslinie eintragen... ?



Na bei den Gewichten..? 
Denke wir sollten hier brutto eintragen (fahrbereit mit Pedale, Sattelstütze - ohne Navi, Pumpen, Ersatzschläuche & Schutzbleche - im typischen Betrieb), damit man wirklich vergleichen kann. 
Ansonsten super Übersicht,  ..da freut sich auch Ole & Co


----------



## Bensemer (22. September 2014)

Vielleicht könnte man die Tabelle noch im Startpost verlinken damit man sie sofort findet wenn man das will?


----------



## Fast4ward79 (22. September 2014)

@Kiefer: Wie fährt sich denn die Pike im Vergleich zur Fox 32 in deinem X2?


----------



## ScottRog69 (23. September 2014)

Ich finde Brutto Gewicht sollte immer mit Tacho, Pedalen und Flaschenhalter sein. Zumindest habe ich so gewogen... ob die Digitale Zugwaage allerdings so exakt ist...?

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## Kiefer (23. September 2014)

NSUler schrieb:


> @Kiefer: Wie fährt sich denn die Pike im Vergleich zur Fox 32 in deinem X2?


 
Pike, Daumen hoch 
Im Vergleich zur 32er Talas (Modell 2013) spricht sie viel besser an, sieht besser (passt sehr gut zum X2), steifer, relativ günstiger Preis und gewichtsmäßig geben sich beide Gabeln fast nichts.
Ich habe die Gabel erst seit ein paar Wochen im Einsatz, fahre aktuell 22-25% SAG, bin aber noch am feinjustieren.
Finde aber, dass sie vor allem bei kurzen Schlägen viel besser anspricht, viel „softer“ist, das hat die Talas nicht so gemocht.
Der etwas flachere Sitz/Lenkwinkel merkt man auch. (positiv)
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. September 2014)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Pike, Daumen hoch
> Im Vergleich zur 32er Talas (Modell 2013) spricht sie viel besser an, sieht besser (passt sehr gut zum X2), steifer, relativ günstiger Preis und gewichtsmäßig geben sich beide Gabeln fast nichts.
> Ich habe die Gabel erst seit ein paar Wochen im Einsatz, fahre aktuell 22-25% SAG, bin aber noch am feinjustieren.
> Finde aber, dass sie vor allem bei kurzen Schlägen viel besser anspricht, viel „softer“ist, das hat die Talas nicht so gemocht.
> ...



Hallo Kiefer,
welchen Federweg hat denn die Pike, die du eingebaut hast?
Habe auch noch ein X2, und frage mich ständig, ob nicht ein oder zwei Zentimeter mehr passt. ;-)
Und vor allem, ob der Rahmen das verträgt.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailinger (23. September 2014)

hat der herr stromberg vorgetanzt: 160er gabel plus cane creek angleset. s.u. arbeitsgeräte


----------



## Kiefer (23. September 2014)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hallo Kiefer,
> welchen Federweg hat denn die Pike, die du eingebaut hast?
> Habe auch noch ein X2, und frage mich ständig, ob nicht ein oder zwei Zentimeter mehr passt. ;-)
> Und vor allem, ob der Rahmen das verträgt.
> ...



Ist eine 160er Pike.
Habe vor dem Kauf mit Rotwild (Markus Herr) gesprochen, Antwort...

...die Empfehlung geht in jedem Fall zu einer 160er Gabel mit >=34mm Standrohren...

Muss sagen, war die richtige Entscheidung.
Habe mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir eine 27,5 Zoll Pike zu kaufen um für die Zukunft gerüstet zu sein, habe mich aber letztendlich doch für eine 26 Zoll entschieden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. September 2014)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Ist eine 160er Pike.
> Habe vor dem Kauf mit Rotwild (Markus Herr) gesprochen, Antwort...
> 
> ...die Empfehlung geht in jedem Fall zu einer 160er Gabel mit >=34mm Standrohren...
> ...



Danke Dir , dann muss ich mal sehen, ob ich den Zentimeter noch aufrüste.
Denke das sich die dickeren Standrohre deutlicher bemerkbar machen, oder?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. September 2014)

zieh einfach von dem 1cm mal den sag noch ab, dann bist du bei ~7mm.
Und dann ist das schon nicht mehr diskussionsfähig, ala hopp.


----------



## Kiefer (24. September 2014)

Also, da muss ich Rocky schon recht geben.
Mir ging es aber auch nicht um die zusätzlichen 10mm Federweg, sondern nachdem ich meine Fox Float nach dem 2.Defekt gegen die Talas getauscht habe und auch mit der nicht 100% zufrieden war, habe ich mich für die Pike entschieden.
Habs bis jetzt auch nicht bereut, dass ist schon ein deutlicher Fortschritt.
Die 2014er Fox-Modelle sollen ja auch besser sein als die älteren Modelle, aber für mein X2 war aber die Pike erste Wahl, wenn ich Preis, Funktion und Optik vergleiche.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (24. September 2014)

7mm mehr ist tatsächlich nicht so dolle...
Aber wenn die Performance stimmt ist es eine Alternative!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (24. September 2014)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Die 2014er Fox-Modelle sollen ja auch besser sein als die älteren Modelle...



Genau das würde mich mal interessieren - insb. für das Modell Fox 36 Talas mit 180mm Sind da die Talas aufgrund der vielen Dichtungen immer noch so bescheiden und hölzern?

Sprich wäre ne Fox 36 Float Modell 2013 der Talas 2014 vorziehen?

Die BOS ist mit knapp 3KG für das Enduro doch zu schwer...


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. September 2014)

Gerade zum Thema Talas 2014 gefunden ....






Zudem wurden wohl auch die Anzahl der Dichtungen von 3 auf eine reduziert.  Dazu würde dann auch diese Aussage passen

"The big news about 2014 Fox Forks is that the FIT damper has been updated. After realizing that most professional feedback centered around excessive brake dive and squat in turns, Fox's engineers responded with firmer baseline compression damping and a more progressive spring curve. Without Fox's CTD feature on the 36 Float 180's FIT damper, there is no simple one-touch compression damping selection option, but very precise tuning is enabled via separate high and low speed compression adjusters. Rebound is externally adjustable also, along with spring rate, making the 36 TALAS 160 RC2 FIT a very capable and tunable fork, ready for the abuse that makes other forks cringe"

und

"As reported earlier, Float TALAS forks have been redesigned, but now we have the hard info about exactly how and why the changes have been made. Earlier TALAS travel adjustments mechs used air transfer to alter the fork stroke. The new system employs a more simple and far more precise-feeling hydraulic mechanism to change travel lengths. Fox says that the new TALAS system has fewer seals and thus a smoother feel throughout its stroke. The simple bypass-valve design also can be easily configured to provide almost any travel variation that an OEM customer would need. On the damping side, TALAS forks now share the same damping system that standard Float forks use - a step up from the less-sensitive cartridge that was built around the original TALAS system. The new damper and travel-adjust cartridge will retrofit into forks using last year's design

"http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/06/03/first-look-newly-revamped-2014-fox-talas-and-float-x-shock/



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> gehen wirklich besser als float. ähnlich coil



Ist dem wirklich so? Bist du damals die Gabel oder zwischenzeitl. selbst gefahren und kannst sie mit ner Van/Float aus 2013 vergleichen.

Frage deshalb, da ich gerade zwei gute Angebote für die 180er Varianten - Fox 36 Float Modell 2013 und Fox Talas Modell 2014 - habe und mich nicht  entscheiden kann. Preislich
liegen sie ledigl. 100 Euro auseinander ....


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. September 2014)

Meine derzeitige Favoritenfolge der Luftmodelle ist folgende:

1. Float ab 2015
2. Talas ab 2014
3. Float vor 2015

Im Bike meiner Lebensgefährtin wurde das Talas 5 System in der 32er nachgerüstet.
Die Gabel ist eingefahren, Losbrechmoment ist ähnlich Coil, Kennlinie deutlich linearer als beim alten Talas 4.
Das Ding ist jetzt so lebendig, dass man sich auf jeden Fall eine einstellbare Druckstufe wünscht (ist ein RL Modell mit offenem Ölbad).

Zudem habe ich selbst noch eine 32er bei der sowohl Krone als auch Talassystem vor 4 Wochen getauscht wurde.
Den Unterschied spürt man auch, aber sie ist noch nicht eingefahren, das dauert eben bei Kashima etwas länger.
Grundsätzlich macht die Passung der Gleitbuchsen viel bei der Feinfühlichkeit einer Gabel aus.

Ich würde die Talas 5 einer Float vor 2015 vorziehen.


----------



## Kiefer (25. September 2014)

X2 mit 160er Pike....


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. September 2014)

@RockyRider66
Danke für deine Einschätzung  - da ich ja schon ne 2013er Float allerd. nur R ein halbes Jahr gefahren hatte und diese nicht gescheit eingestellt bekommen habe, werde ich einfach mal die 2014er Talas testen....

Linearer als 2013 scheint aber bei der Kennlinie auch angebracht...




Falls sie dann aber auch nix taugt steht sie demnächst hier im Bikemarkt  drin

@Kiefer
Das X2 gefällt mit Pike! Allerd. wäre ich schon auf ne 650b gegangen da damit der LW nochmal flacher wird


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. September 2014)

je größer der Federweg und je fluffiger die gabel, deso bedeuteter werden die Druckstifenverstellungen.
180mm nur mit Zugstufe, nein danke..


----------



## Maledivo (25. September 2014)

Kiefer schrieb:


> X2 mit 160er Pike....



Schaut gut aus, gefällt mir gut


----------



## ScottRog69 (25. September 2014)

Mein Bike, wurde Juli/ August 2012 gekauft. Wie bekomme ich raus... wann die Gabel gebaut wurde und macht es denn Sinn nach 1500km sie zu Toxoholic zu schicken. Wird diese dort modernisiert/ aufgewertet?

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## trailinger (25. September 2014)

Nachdem ich einige Km mit dem neuen Cane Creek DB Inline in meinem E1 gefahren bin möchte ich von meinen Erfahrungen berichten.

Eins vorweg: Ich bin nicht besonders erfahren im Umgang mit Dämpfern und hab deshalb an der Voreinstellung die der Mech von tf-tuned vorgenommen hat nichts geändert - er will sich an meinen Angaben zu Gewicht (90kg) und Fahrstil (zügig, gerne mit Airtime und keine Drops über 1,5m) orientiert haben - was im Ergebnis geklappt hat (s.u.):

HSR: 0,5 Turn in from max
LSR: 8 clicks out from max
HSC: 1 Turn in from min
LSC: 5 clicks in from min

Den SAG hab ich auf ca. 30% eingestellt, fürs Trailfahren an der Isar im Sitzen, für einen Tag ballern in Lenzerheide im Stehen in "Angriffshaltung" - meine Talas 36 hab ich dafür noch mit 2 Klicks weniger LSC und 3 clicks mehr HSC und etwas weniger Luftdruck, ca. 5 psi angepasst.

Ergebnis: Im Vergleich zum originalen Float CTD bleibt die Hinterhand höher im Federweg, ist straff beim abdrücken auch sonst nicht plush, bügelt trotzdem alles weg, kein Geschaukel mehr, kein Versacken in Senken oder Anliegern. Nicht dass der Hinterbau vorher schlecht gewesen wäre, der Gewinn hat mich aber schon verblüfft. Den Eindruck, der in englischsprachigen Foren wiedergegeben wird, dass sich das Bike auf dem Trail tot anfühle kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen.

P.S.: Der Selbsteinbau ging mit dem bereits eingepressten M8x22 Kit übrigens plug&play.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. September 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Im Bike meiner Lebensgefährtin wurde das Talas 5 System in der 32er nachgerüstet.



Was kostet das Nachrüsten?
Ich hab hier noch eine 32er Talas X in der Rennfeile, die leider durch den mittleren Federweg rauscht und wenn man bisserl mehr Luft reinpumpt sehr unsensibel reagiert. Die ließe sich bestimmt auf Talas 5 @140mm umrüsten, wenn das wirklich den Unterschied macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (26. September 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Mein Bike, wurde Juli/ August 2012 gekauft. Wie bekomme ich raus... wann die Gabel gebaut wurde und macht es denn Sinn nach 1500km sie zu Toxoholic zu schicken. Wird diese dort modernisiert/ aufgewertet?
> 
> Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


Du bekommst "quasi" eine neue Gabel zurück wenn du sie zum Service zu Toxoholic schickst. 
Meine beiden Foxen waren nach dem Service nicht wieder zuerkennen, über meinen Händler hat es eine Woche gedauert. 
Um auf deine Frage zu kommen, es macht Sinn die Gabel einzusenden.


----------



## Kiefer (26. September 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Mein Bike, wurde Juli/ August 2012 gekauft. Wie bekomme ich raus... wann die Gabel gebaut wurde und macht es denn Sinn nach 1500km sie zu Toxoholic zu schicken. Wird diese dort modernisiert/ aufgewertet?
> 
> Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


 
Von Fox gibt es eine App, funktioniert ab Modelljahr 2013 !
Versuchs mal, falles es nicht klappt weißt du das deine Gabel auf jeden Fall älter ist.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/08/28/eurobike-2012-fox-ird-mit-app-zur-federungseinstellung/


----------



## ScottRog69 (26. September 2014)

Danke. Irgendwie aber finde ich die App nicht beim Android Store!? Gibt es die evtl. nicht für Android?

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## paulp13 (29. September 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte in meinem 2011er E1 einen anderen Dämpfer verbauen. Der Hintergrund ist, dass der vom Werk verbaute RP2 beim bergauffahren zu viel wippt. Ich bekomme ihn auch nicht besser eingestellt, ProPedal hat so gut wie keine Funktion.
Worauf muß ich beim Tausch achten? Welche Tunes benötige ich? Kann ich auch einen Dämpfer ohne Tunes nehmen (z.B. Marazocchi TST Air). Evtl. einen Fox mit CTD und den selben Tunes wie der RP2? Es geht mir halt darum das ich das Wippen nahezu blockieren kann.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. September 2014)

Nimm den FloatX. Der macht nicht nur das was du suchst,sondern noch mehr. 
Standard M/M Spacer 0,2.
Bei mehr als 80kg würde ich den 0.4er Spacer nehmen. Sind schnell gewechselt, muss man testen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. September 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Standard M/M Spacer 0,2.
> Bei mehr als 80kg würde ich den 0.4er Spacer nehmen. Sind schnell gewechselt, muss man testen.



Geht das auch beim RP2 (wäre ein Versuch gegen das Durchschlagen) und wie kann man sich den Wechsel der Spacer vorstellen?
Schnell gewechselt klingt für mich nämlich nicht gerade nach einer Aktion mit Schraubstock und Co. 

Wobei das ganz easy aussieht:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/tech-tuesday-How-to-Install-a-Fox-Air-Volume-Spacer-2011.html


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. September 2014)

Schau auf die Foxhelpsite. Musst noch nicht mal ausbauen.  Aber Flor und FloatX haben unterschiedliche Spacer da die Kolbenstangen unterschiedlich dick sind


----------



## trailinger (30. September 2014)

paulp13 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich möchte in meinem 2011er E1 einen anderen Dämpfer verbauen. Der Hintergrund ist, dass der vom Werk verbaute RP2 beim bergauffahren zu viel wippt. Ich bekomme ihn auch nicht besser eingestellt, ProPedal hat so gut wie keine Funktion.
> Worauf muß ich beim Tausch achten? Welche Tunes benötige ich? Kann ich auch einen Dämpfer ohne Tunes nehmen (z.B. Marazocchi TST Air). Evtl. einen Fox mit CTD und den selben Tunes wie der RP2? Es geht mir halt darum das ich das Wippen nahezu blockieren kann.


Ich möchte vorsichtige Zweifel anmelden, dass das überhaupt geht - das Wippen blockieren bei einem Radl mit 18cm Federweg im Heck. Ohne RR66 zu nahe treten zu wollen kann ich mir auch nicht recht vorstellen, das der float x das leisten kann; wobei der float x sicher ein Topdämpfer fürs E1 ist - bei dem Preis ist das auch erwartbar. Den einzigen Dämpfer jedenfalls, den ich erlebt habe, der das bei einem so langhubigen Radl wie dem E1 wirklich kann, ist der komplett blockierbare Dämpfer im Scott Genius meines Schwiegervaters. In meinem E1 wippts jedenfalls bislang bei allen Dämpfern leicht: rp23, float ctd und auch mein neuer db inline. Und ich finde auch den Unterschied zwischen mit pro pedel, ctd oder climb switsch und ohne nicht groß. Wobei ich finde, dass das im E1 eh erträglich ist, bei einigermaßen rundem Tritt, wenn richtig Zug auf der Kette ist sowieso.  Am besten fand ich übrigens einen coil-dämpfer, den ich mal probeweise verbaut habe, bei manuell voll zugedrehter Druckstufe. Nur ist dann halt der Hinterbau nicht mehr aktiv. Akzeptabel ist das m.E. nur, wenn man lange Forstwege hoch und dann umso schneller mit offener Druckstufe wieder runter fährt, nicht umsonst fahren in USA und Kanada einige Glückliche und auch son Setup. Aber in der deutschen Mittelgebirgslandschaft...?


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. September 2014)

Teste erst den FloatX bevor du was von deinem Schwiegervater schreibt. Der Dämpfer ist grundlegend anders konstruiert als der RP CTD.
Er hat einen 99%igen Lockout.
Der Hinterbau ist eigentlich dann außer Betrieb.
Die Konstruktion macht außerdem einen offenen Modus ohne PP möglich.
Dann fährt sich das Teil coilähnlich.
Und im mittleren Modus findet man die vom RP CTD bekannten PP Fahrstufen welche man wirklich nutzen kann.
Rotwild verbaut das Ding sicher nicht aus Zufall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailinger (30. September 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Teste erst den FloatX bevor du was von deinem Schwiegervater schreibt. Der Dämpfer ist grundlegend anders konstruiert als der RP CTD.
> Er hat einen 99%igen Lockout.
> Der Hinterbau ist eigentlich dann außer Betrieb.
> Die Konstruktion macht außerdem einen offenen Modus ohne PP möglich.
> ...


Kein Wippen mehr? Gar keins? Bei vollaktiven Hinterbau? Bitte nicht mißverstehen, das beeindruckt mich ehrlich. Hat halt nicht jeder eine Testmöglichkeit, insofern ist es natürlich top auf die Erfahrungen anderer zurückgreifen zu können. Danke.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. September 2014)

Was verstehst du unter "vollaktivem Hinterbau"?
Dass er, wenn man vergisst den Hebel umzustellen, noch größere Schläge dämpft oder dass er genauso gut dämpft wie mit offener Druckstufe?


----------



## trailinger (30. September 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter "vollaktivem Hinterbau"?
> Dass er, wenn man vergisst den Hebel umzustellen, noch größere Schläge dämpft oder dass er genauso gut dämpft wie mit offener Druckstufe?


Dass die Kiste sich im Bergaufmodus nicht wie ein Hardtail fährt (und trotzdem nicht wippt oder gar im Federweg versackt). So eine Hinterradfederung hat ja auch bergauf durchaus seine Berechtigung, insbesondere in punkto Traktion, gerade wenn man nicht hauptsächlich auf Forststrassen oder Asphalt unterwegs ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. September 2014)

geschlossen entspricht Lockout,  weder rein noch raus,wie bei Mutti.
Ansonsten sollte du vielleicht mal nach der Zugstufe schauen?


----------



## abi_1984 (30. September 2014)

Mal was anderes: Am 12.Oktober machen die Bromischer Bikebuwe Ihre diesjährige Saisonabschlusstour rund um das schöne Brombachtal im Odenwald. Das ist da wo auch die Rotwild Performance Days stattgefunden haben. 

http://www.bikebuwe.de/details/items/6.-saison-abschluss-tour-bromischer-bike-buwe.html

Erfahrungsgemäß zaubern die dortigen Guides immer wieder sehr schöne neue Strecken für jeden Geschmack aus dem Hut.
Und Rotwild Fahrer gibt es dort auch immer etliche.
Selbst eine Einsteigerrunde (auch für Kinder) wird angeboten. Insofern absolut familienkompatible Sache...

Vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar von hier, die Lust haben. 
Ich winke z.B. mal Richtung Koblenz, Bensheim und Darmstadt...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. September 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> geschlossen entspricht Lockout,  weder rein noch raus,wie bei Mutti.
> Ansonsten sollte du vielleicht mal nach der Zugstufe schauen?



Das Thema Lockout wird eh völlig überschätzt.
An meiner Rennfeile (RFC 0.3) ist die Geometrie für bergauf dermaßen schlecht geeignet, dass ich ohne Absenkung der Gabel von 130 auf 90mm und beidseitigem Lockout kaum einen Hügel hochkomme, da ständig der Lenker hochkommt. Beim E1 habe ich selbst mit offenem Dämpfer und butterweicher 200mm Bomber Gabel bei sehr flacher Einstellung des Lenkwinkels überhaupt keine Probleme. Mit der Totem bin ich den Monte Misone an einem Stück hoch, das sind knapp 1000 Höhenmeter die man strampeln darf und ich bin ganz sicher kein Freund vom Bergauffahren.
Daher ist meiner Meinung nach die Sitzposition und Geometrie für entspanntes Hochstrampeln sehr viel wichtiger als ein Lockout.
Und ich hatte vor der Anschaffung des E1 größte Bedenken, dass man selbst mit 180mm und normalem Lenkwinkel ohne Lockout keine Chance hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulp13 (1. Oktober 2014)

Okay, da ich keine mehrere hundert Euro für den Float X ausgeben möchte und ich nicht weiß ob es damit besser ist, werde ich vorerst noch bei dem RP2 bleiben. Das ist halt das Problem bei einem Dämpfer, man weiß nicht ob er zu dem Rad passt. Die Katze im Sack möchte ich auch nicht kaufen...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde es mit mehr Luftdruck versuchen. Was der Propedal-Hebel soll frage ich mich allerdings auch, denn außer ein bisserl mehr Druckstufe habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Zugstufe massiv verlangsamt wird. Ob das bergauf so viel Energie spart, da habe ich meine Zweifel.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Oktober 2014)

stimmt, bei allen Dämpfern ohne Bleedport hängen Zug- und Druckstufenverstellung zusammen. Bleedport geht konstruktionsbedingt bei PP nicht. Es sei denn das PP liegt im AGB getrennt


----------



## ScottRog69 (1. Oktober 2014)

Also ich finde, das abzüglich der 160,00eu für meinen RP 2 die knapp 400,00 für den Float X gut angelegtes Geld waren.

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. Oktober 2014)

Fragt sich nur wo man aktuell einen passenden Float X für 400€ bekommt? Höchstens beim Matthias...


----------



## paulp13 (2. Oktober 2014)

Die andere Frage ist, wer für einen gebrauchten RP2 180,00 Euro zahlt.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Oktober 2014)

Für 220 Euro Differenz würde ich mir auch einen Float X holen... mal sehen ob sich das bewerkstelligen lässt!
Aber den RP2 bekommt man für 189€ schon neu beim Händler und für 150€ im Bikemarkt, insofern...


----------



## ScottRog69 (2. Oktober 2014)

Nicht richtig zugelesen!? Ich habe 160,00 für den RP2 bekommen und 400,00 Euro draufgezahlt. Macht Summa Summarum 560,00€. Billiger war er damals nicht zu bekommen und gebraucht leider auch nicht. ;/
Sehe es auch quasi als Wertsteigerung...


----------



## paulp13 (2. Oktober 2014)

Bevor du deinen Beitrag editiert hast, waren es 180 Euro. Laut deinen Bewertungen hast du den RP2 damals für 125 Euro VB angeboten. Demnach denke ich das du weniger als 125 bekommen hast. Ist aber auch egal...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Oktober 2014)

Jo hast recht, da haben wir uns wieder was zusammen phantasiert 
Aber 180 stand auf jeden Fall da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (2. Oktober 2014)

Ja due 180, war ein Tippfehler. Asche auf mein Haupt.

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## ScottRog69 (2. Oktober 2014)

Also, Lustig mal davon abgesehen wie man hier "quasi" bestalkt" wird... 
Stelle ich das jetzt mal richtig.. richtig!
Ja und nein. Ich habe meinen E1 Dämpfer für 125,00 hier bei IBC und Extern noch einen RP 23 aus 2011 verkauft. Dieser brachte mir 160,00 ein.

Ich meine auch Rocky seinerzeit mit Fragen zum CTD bombardiert zu haben und wo die Unterschiede beim RP23 zu Rp2 liegen. Da ich seinerzeit mit FOX nix am Hut hatte. Mir beide RP Dämpfer aber nicht zusagten. Ich mache ziemlich viel mit Schrauben, verkaufen, basteln und probieren.
Primär allerdings mit Ebay und nicht IBC.  Da verliert man schon öfters mal die Übersicht. Wenn ihr möchtet mache ich auch gerne noch ein Bild von der Quittung...

Ach und btw: Der Menschen Neugierde sucht lieber das Licht, wo keines ist, als daß sie es da nährt, wo es sich findet.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Oktober 2014)

Hey Jungs, versaut doch nicht das Klima im Rotwildforum.
Ist doch schissegal wer was für einen Dämpfer bekommen hat. 
Ich komme gerade von einer 1.400hm Tour in den Alpen.
Und da hat sich kein Schwanz für meinen Dämpfer interessiert, war trotzdem schön...


----------



## ScottRog69 (2. Oktober 2014)

Recht hast Rocky, sei dir gegönnt! Und @ the Rest:  Sorry bin evtl. eben ein wenig sensibel... habe 2 Hammerscheiß Wochen hinter mir!
Fakt ist, was nützt einem das tollste Bike und der beste Dämpfer.. wenn man nicht weg kommt/ keine Zeit hat!?

Muss aber noch ne kurze "fast schon typische" Rotwild Anekdote loswerden. Hatte für meine Frau Ihr C1 einen Lackstift bestellt .. der kam nach 6 Wochen ist schon einige Thread Seiten hier her und war in Hell Silber geliefert statt schwarz/ grau - Anthrazit. Obwohl das Bike richtig bei RW angegeben war.

Hatte mir nun vor 5 Wochen mein E1 verranzt und ebenfalls einen Lackstift bestellt. Der Photo Densitometer gibt mir RAL 9016 Verkehrsweiss an und geschickt haben Sie mir RAL 9003 Signalweiß welches viel Beiger und dunkler ist und nicht passt.

Ergo: Statt Ihr Know How nur in Rennsport, AMG Verkauf und Entwicklung von E Bikes zu stecken... finde ich sollten Sie lieber mehr in den Support investieren. Ride on.. Rog.


----------



## heizer1980 (2. Oktober 2014)

Schade, dass bei dir was schief gelaufen ist. Aber auf den Rotwild Support lass ich so nix kommen. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, dass die Jungs sehr bemüht und Kundennah orientiert sind. Auch wenn mal was schief geht, wird sofort nachgekartet und geholfen. Habe da wie gesagt meine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht und bin da sehr von RW überzeugt.


----------



## paulp13 (3. Oktober 2014)

Okay, okay, okay. Alles wieder gut. Lasst uns mit dem fahren was uns am besten zusagt. Ich werd irgendwann mal, wenn das nötige Kleingeld da ist, den Float X testen. 

Ich hab auch noch was zum Rotwild Support zu sagen, auch positiv. Die haben mir damals sehr geholfen als ich auf Mirfe-Ritzel umgebaut habe. Erst hatte ich ziemliche Probleme, wei ich es nicht sauber eingestellt bekommen habe. Das Ende vom Lied war das sie mir ein neues Schaltauge empfohlen haben. Womit auch das Problem gelöst war. Wir hatten bestimmt 15min telefoniert. Was meiner Meinung schon lange für einen Support ist.
Dafür möchte ich mich hier auch nochmal bei Rotwild bedanken.

"Ride on" Rotwild Ritter


----------



## ScottRog69 (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich war immer ein Fan von Rotwild, sitzen bei mir um die Ecke und meinen Bike Laden, fand ich immer aller erste Sahne.
Wie gesagt beim ersten Lackstift, 6 Wochen gewartet, dann falsch. Dann habe ich die Jungs von RW auf einer Präsentation getroffen ihnen das Problem geschildert, Adresse gegeben und man wollte den richtigen Lackstift schicken. Auf den, warten wir noch heute. Und nun mit meinem E1 das gleiche in grün!?! O.k. Dann habe Die Jungs auch einen schlechten Tag erwischt... quasi 3mal hinter einander. 

Ist egal.. liebe die Teile trotzdem.


----------



## Orakel (3. Oktober 2014)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Schade, dass bei dir was schief gelaufen ist. Aber auf den Rotwild Support lass ich so nix kommen. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, dass die Jungs sehr bemüht und Kundennah orientiert sind. Auch wenn mal was schief geht, wird sofort nachgekartet und geholfen. Habe da wie gesagt meine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht und bin da sehr von RW überzeugt.


ich lass auf den Rotwild Support auch nix kommen (dank dem Markus), der* passende* lackstift für mein X1 war innerhalb 3Tage da, nachdem mir ein Kettenklemmer die Kettenstrebe versaut hatte
Am Telefon hatte ich noch nie das Gefühl dass ich ein lästiger Fragensteller bin, manche Telefonte gingen über 10min.
Also, Rotwild Support


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. Oktober 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Ergo: Statt Ihr Know How nur in Rennsport, AMG Verkauf und Entwicklung von E Bikes zu stecken... finde ich sollten Sie lieber mehr in den Support investieren. Ride on.. Rog.



Da muss ich die Kollegen aber bisserl in Schutz nehmen, *der Markus Herr ist extrem engagiert* und ich hatte meinen Lackstift nach 2 Tagen!
Evtl. hast du die Sachen über den Shop bestellt und das geht dann nicht so schnell wie direkt über den Support?

Also für mich ist ein Grund warum ich bei Rotwild geblieben bin unter anderem der sehr gute Service!
Höchstens Ortlieb kann hier mithalten, die ich deshalb auch sehr gerne mag und weiterempfehle.

Ganz im Gegensatz zu den Totalausfällen bei Canyon, DT-Swiss und Magura, die ganz sicher keinen Cent mehr von mir in diesem Leben  bekommen.

Gefahren wird leider erst morgen wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir einen einfachen Lackstift fürs Auto gekauft. Den benutze ich irgendwann im Winter mal.


----------



## noie95 (4. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2014)

ej alder! Gerade in Latsch um Unsinn fürs kommende Jahr zu suchen. War erfolgreich, bekommst Info im kommender Woche....


----------



## trailinger (7. Oktober 2014)

gibts hier eigentlich jemanden, der eine doppelbrücke und einen 222x70 dämpfer ins e1 gebaut oder davon gehört hat? freigegeben ist die doppelbrücke laut rotwild support. und mit dem dämpfer dürfte es kaum probleme geben.


----------



## fruchtmoose (7. Oktober 2014)

Hitch Hiker fährt glaube ich ne 888 im E1 - ich finde die kleine schwester passender - jedem das seine 

Falls du einen längeren Dämpfer einbaust berichte mal bitte


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2014)

was versprichst du dir von einem längeren Dämpfer?
Beim 2011er hätte ich da Bedenken dass er überhaupt einpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (7. Oktober 2014)

trailinger schrieb:


> gibts hier eigentlich jemanden, der eine doppelbrücke und einen 222x70 dämpfer ins e1 gebaut oder davon gehört hat? freigegeben ist die doppelbrücke laut rotwild support. und mit dem dämpfer dürfte es kaum probleme geben.



Zum Dämpfer: Kritisch ist nur die Länge. Eventuell kriegt die untere Schwinge / rechte Kettenstrebe Kontakt mit Tretlager oder ISCG Aufnahme. Aber das läßt sich ja leicht rausfinden.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (7. Oktober 2014)

trailinger schrieb:


> gibts hier eigentlich jemanden, der eine doppelbrücke und einen 222x70 dämpfer ins e1 gebaut oder davon gehört hat? freigegeben ist die doppelbrücke laut rotwild support. und mit dem dämpfer dürfte es kaum probleme geben.



Ich hatte schon eine Boxxer WC dran und jetzt die 888er (siehe die ersten beiden Bilder):
http://endurama.de/galerie.html#seiten

Aber warum willst du einen längeren Dämpfer einbauen?
Wenn dann würde ich den RP2 gegen einen Float X mit AGL tauschen (geht auch beim 2011er Rahmen) und gut ist...


----------



## chrs (7. Oktober 2014)

Moin Leute,
könnt ihr mir mal helfen? Passt mir bei 188cm und 87cm Schrittlänge ein r.x1 27,5 in Größe L. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen? 

Habe leider keinen Händler zum Probesitzen um die Ecke... :-(


----------



## at021971 (7. Oktober 2014)

Also ich bin 1,91 m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 94 cm. Habe auf den Rotwild Perfomance Days das R.X1 FS und R.E1 FS jeweils in Größe XL gefahren und es hat bestens gepasst. Bei 7 cm weniger Schrittlänge aber nur 3 cm weniger Körpergröße würde ich unbedingt beides probefahren. Bei Dir drüfte sich das recht lange Oberrohr des R.X1 FS in XL durchaus positiv bemerkbar machen zudem kommst Du mit Deinen kürzeren Beinen in einen verträglicheren Bereich der Sitzrohrlänge. Nimmst Du eines in L, ist das Oberrohr deutlich kürzer, bedingt dann ggf. eine längeren Vorbau, was dem Zweck eines Allmountain entgegenwirkt und erzwingt zudem eine recht lange Sattelstütze, da die Rahmen recht niedrig sind für Leute unserer Größe.


----------



## chrs (7. Oktober 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort! ...wie gesagt: Probefahrt wird bei mir auf der Ecke leider nichts... Insofern bin ich auf Erfahrungen von anderen und Geometriedaten angewiesen.


----------



## Erka (8. Oktober 2014)

@chrs
Ich stand vor kurzem vor der gleichen Frage. Bin mit ~1,85 etwas kleiner als du. Schrittlänge messen finde ich immer schwierig, je nachdem was man sich als Anschlag zwischen die Beine drückt und wie fest man hochzieht, kommt ganz schön was anders raus. Nach meiner Messung habe ich ca. 88-89 cm.
Ich konnte damals ein 27.5er X1 in L Probefahren. War vom Rad sehr angetan, aber es war mir bergauf doch noch etwas zu "niedrig". Ein XL zum Testen war nicht aufzutreiben, so dass ich mir (mit sehr gemischten Gefühlen) "blind" ein XL bestellt habe. Hat zum Glück super für mich gepasst! 
Ich finde den Rahmen für ein XL (und ich bin mit 1,85 sicher nicht "XL") immer noch recht niedrig. Die Sattelstütze muss ich bis zur Markierung ausziehen, damit ich für bergauf die Beine angenehm strecken kann.
Da ich danach nicht mehr den direkten Vergleich L zu XL gefahren bin, kann ich nicht sagen ob das kleinere Rad evtl. noch minimal agiler wäre.
Zumindest einer der beiden Größen würde ich unbedingt vor einer Kaufentscheidung fahren wollen, aber das ist deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Tandu (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin 1.89 SL 89. Habe X1 in XL und es passt perfekt. Kleiner dürfte es nicht sein. Habe auch ein kurzen Vorbau drauf. Lieber größerer Rahmen und kurzen Vorbau nehmen. Vorbau bei mir von 90 auf 60 geändert, fährt sich besser auf Trails.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (8. Oktober 2014)

chrs schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> könnt ihr mir mal helfen? Passt mir bei 188cm und 87cm Schrittlänge ein r.x1 27,5 in Größe L. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen?
> 
> Habe leider keinen Händler zum Probesitzen um die Ecke... :-(



Hallo,
habe zwar ein E1 27,5 in L, denke aber es ist relativ vergleichbar, da die Daten sehr ähnlich sind.
Ich bin zwar glatte zehn Zentimeter kleiner als du, also 1,78m habe aber die identische Schrittlänge.
Bei mir passt das L bestens, muss sogar, da auf Grund der Beinlänge auch bei mir die Sattelstütze bis zum Maximum ausgezogen ist.
Da du mit deinem etwas längeren Oberkörper aber auch eine längere Reichweite hast, würde ich mich den Vorrednern anschließen, und dir ebenfalls einen XL-Rahmen empfehlen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## trailinger (8. Oktober 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon eine Boxxer WC dran und jetzt die 888er (siehe die ersten beiden Bilder):
> http://endurama.de/galerie.html#seiten
> 
> Aber warum willst du einen längeren Dämpfer einbauen?
> Wenn dann würde ich den RP2 gegen einen Float X mit AGL tauschen (geht auch beim 2011er Rahmen) und gut ist...


naja, ein 222x70 müsste ziemlich genau 200mm federweg geben. mit einer boxxer vorn dürfte sich die geo nicht so gewaltig ändern, wenn ich von gut 25% sag auf gut 30% gehe. ich überlege mir halt, das e1 abfahrtslastig umzubauen und da würde ich dann hinten auf coil oder vivid air gehen (wobei der db inline den ich zz drin habe top ist, der float x kommt für mich nicht in frage...) hintergrund: ich überlege, ob ich mir für meine feierabendrunden nicht etwas mehr traillastiges anschaffen soll, 29er mit 120-130 federweg hinten oder 650b mit 140 zb. mit dem e1 bin ich hier auf den isarrails schon mächtig übermotorisiert und ehrlich gesagt bin ichs auch ein bißchen leid den jungs auf ihren trailbikes immer hinterherzuhecheln. und da der trend klar zum zweitbike geht...

fährst du mit der 888 an der isar durch die gegend? das e1 wurde ja mal von einem bike-redakteur als "porsche cayenne unter den mtb" bezeichnet, aber mit der doppelbrücke trails fahren, son dicken motor hab ich leider nicht eingebaut, dass mir das spaß machen würde...


----------



## NorwegianWood (8. Oktober 2014)

Um das E1 absolut abfahtslastig zu fahren, reichen mMn 180/175 dicke aus - genau dafür wurde es konzipiert - Abfahrten (die man noch aus eigener Kraft erreichen kann). Solltst Du vorhaben, flatdrops aus über 2m zu springen, kauf dir einen Downhiller, ansonsten macht das E1, aufgebaut als Freerider mit straffer Abstimmung seit 2011 alles mit, das Zauberwort heißt nach meiner Auffassung Endprogression.
Es hat mehr Potential und Reserven, als viele jemals nutzen werden, vorausgesetzt das Fahrwerk ist richtig abgestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. Oktober 2014)

trailinger schrieb:


> fährst du mit der 888 an der isar durch die gegend? das e1 wurde ja mal von einem bike-redakteur als "porsche cayenne unter den mtb" bezeichnet, aber mit der doppelbrücke trails fahren, son dicken motor hab ich leider nicht eingebaut, dass mir das spaß machen würde...



Ich fahr mit Leuten wie Kharne die Isartrails, der hat auch sehr schweres Gerät am Start, da geht es dann eher gemütlich zur Sache von der Geschwindigkeit her 
Aber solange ich ohne abzusetzen den Ausstieg nach der kleinen Holzstamm-"Brücke" um die Absperrung herum schaffe, sehe ich kein Problem für den Einsatz einer Doppelbrückengabel an der Isar. Die meisten müssen selbst mit mehr Lenkeinschlag dort absteigen 
Und das Gewicht ist eher am Laufrad relevant, da versuche ich jetzt ein bisserl abzuspecken mit leichteren Laufrädern und UST-Mänteln.

Mach doch an das E1 einen Float X. Das ist völlig ausreichend als Pendant zur Doppelbrücke und lass die Gedankenspiele zum Stahlfederdämpfer oder 200mm hinterem Federweg, dafür ist das E1 nicht gemacht worden!

Und ein Zweitradl für schnelle Flachlandtouren, das kann natürlich nie schaden, dazu hab ich mein betagtes RFC 0.3 unter 11kg abgespeckt:


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Oktober 2014)

Ein längerer Dämpfer verlängert doch den Hub nur in Richtung "Ausfedern".
In Richtung "Einfedern" beschneidet er den Weg sogar weil ja eingefedert auch länger ist.
Damit versaut man doch nur die Hinterbaukinematik und hebt das Tretlager unnötig an.

Dann kauf dir lieber ein G1.


----------



## at021971 (8. Oktober 2014)

Unter 11 kg? Wie hast Du denn das hinbekommen? Mein R.GT1 FS in XL, was weitestgehend dem RFC0.3 entspricht, wiegt 12,4 kg. Unter 11 kg wiegt grade mal mein R.R2 FS. Und dessen Rahmen sieht schon 600 g weniger als der des R.GT2 FS. Dabei sind beide Bikes nicht gerade mit schweren Komponenten aufgebaut (XTR, Noir, Marta SL, XM1550 Tricon). Über 1,5 kg Differenz, ich wüsste nicht wo ich die hernehmen sollte. Vielleicht 300 g bei den Reifen und 300 g bei der Gabel.


----------



## abi_1984 (8. Oktober 2014)

@Rocky: Eingefedert ist der geplante Dämpfer nicht länger. Hat 7mm mehr Länge, aber auch 7mm mehr Hub.
Insofern würde ich auf gut 195mm Federweg tippen.

Deine Bedenken wegen Tretlagerhöhe,  Geometrie und genereller Sinnhaftigkeit teile ich aber uneingeschränkt.

@trailinger: Passt die Dämpferlänge jetzt rein? Wenn nein ist das Thema doch eh durch.


----------



## chrs (8. Oktober 2014)

Okay Leute, vielen Dank für eure Größen-Hilfe und auch einen schönen Gruß an den Rotwild-Support, bei dem ich ebenfalls angefragt habe und sofort eine Antwort bekam.

Ein R.X1 FS in 27,5 Pro in XL ist bestellt. Ick freu mir...!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. Oktober 2014)

at021971 schrieb:


> Unter 11 kg? Wie hast Du denn das hinbekommen?



Bei der Gabel schonmal nicht, denn die Talas X hat mit 1850g noch massives Einsparpotential.
Wenn ich mal irgendwann eine SID einbaue und leichtere Laufräder, dann komme ich den 10kg sehr nahe.

Folgende Optimierungen, die mal mehr mal weniger bringen:
- ein auf 610mm gekürzter, eh schon sehr leichter Easton Alu-Lenker (Carbon würde hier kaum Ersparnis bringen)
- eine gekürzte Carbon-Sattelstütze, weiss nicht genau wieviel die hat, aber sehr wenig Gewicht
- den Rose Superlight Carbon Sattel (ca. 150g)
- SRAM X.0 Drehschaltgriffe, dadurch auch sehr leichte, schmale Schraubgriffe möglich
- nur 2-fach mit sehr leichtem Syntace Bashguard
- XTR-Kurbel
- Racing Ralph Bereifung
- Light-Schläuche
- Easton 55mm Vorbau (vorher 120mm)
- Getränkehalter abmontiert
- Pedale (Xpedo Traverse XCF-05AC) mit nur 210g Gewicht
- AVID Juicy Carbon Bremse
- leichte 9mm Schraubachsen, die weniger wiegen als Schnellspanner
- kurzes X.0 Schaltwerk mit Carbon-Käfig

Bis auf die Bereifung sind alle Teile für mich kompromisslos ohne Probleme auf weniger harten Touren einsetzbar


----------



## trailinger (8. Oktober 2014)

also gut 25% sag bei 63mm und knapp 35% bei 70mm gibt jeweils gut 45mm positiven dämpferweg. dass man über den sinn streiten kann ist klar...ist bislang auch graue theorie. der 222mm dämpfer müsste passen, platz nach oben ist jedenfalls genug. ich schau mal, ob ich irgendwo einen dämpfer zu probieren her bekomme...


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Oktober 2014)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> @Rocky: Eingefedert ist der geplante Dämpfer nicht länger. Hat 7mm mehr Länge, aber auch 7mm mehr Hub.
> Insofern würde ich auf gut 195mm Federweg tippen.
> 
> Deine Bedenken wegen Tretlagerhöhe,  Geometrie und genereller Sinnhaftigkeit teile ich aber uneingeschränkt.
> ...



@abi1984:
Denkfehler meinerseits, du hast gut aufgepasst!

Konnte übrigens eben noch ein Q1 in meine Nachbarschaft vermitteln, jetzt kann ich auch mal eins testen.


----------



## abi_1984 (8. Oktober 2014)

trailinger, dass oben genug Platz ist, ist klar.
Aber unten....?
Ich würde es folgendermassen testen (Minimalaufwand).
Schraub die obere Dämpferachse raus und lass den Hinterbau ausfedern bis der Hinterbau auf dem Tretlagergehäuse aufsitzt.
Wenn der Abstand zwischen Linkagebohrung und oberem Dämpferauge jetzt kleiner ist als 7mm hast Du ein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailinger (8. Oktober 2014)

ok, das werd ich mal checken. danke für den tip.
@hiTCH-HiKER: auch auf die gefahr hin ausgebuht zu werden - ich mag den fox x nicht. deswegen hab ich mir auch den db inline reingebaut; ich hab den vergleich zum float x jetzt nicht, kann mir aber nicht recht vorstellen, dass der so viel mehr kann...ehrlich gesagt bin ich bei den dämpfern jetzt auch nicht so der fox-fan.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt halt beim 2011er E1 wenig Alternativen bei den Dämpfern mit Ausgleichsbehälter. Höchstens den neuen Monarch Plus mit 63mm Hub, den hat glaube ich noch niemand probiert.


----------



## trailinger (8. Oktober 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Es gibt halt beim 2011er E1 wenig Alternativen bei den Dämpfern mit Ausgleichsbehälter. Höchstens den neuen Monarch Plus mit 63mm Hub, den hat glaube ich noch niemand probiert.


dann wär der db inline doch eine alternative. preislich liegt der  auch maln bißchen unterm float x. ich war ja zunächst auch ganz scharf auf piggy-back, allein schon wegen dem style. obs das technisch braucht...den db inline hab ich jedenfalls in lenzerheide bei ordentlicher bolzerei kaum handwarm bekommen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. Oktober 2014)

Müsste ich erst mal auf deinem Bike testen 
Jetzt mit 17,5bar drin ist der RP2 aber noch ganz ok... wird halt wieder kritisch wenn ich 5 Kilo mehr wiege und mit voller Ausrüstung unterwegs bin!


----------



## trailinger (8. Oktober 2014)

auf den isartrails gern. bin da häufiger...


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Oktober 2014)

Google einfach mal nach den Tests des FloatX.
Da wirst du nix negatives finden, eher die einheitliche Aussage dass er sehr nah am Coil ist.
Man sollte sich mal von der allgemeinen "Fox Fobie" aus dem Forum lösen.

Ich habe auch den Monarch+ (M/M) und mit Sonderabstimmung für mich gestetet .
Der Original war saubockig, der Federweg war nicht sinnvoll zu nutzen, die einzelnen Verstellstufen waren mir zu hart.
Der gepimpte war dann schon besser, aber ein Rückschritt zum gepushten RP (trotz AGB).
Selbst der Tuner hat mir bestätigt, dass die originalen Abstimmungen seiner Meinung nach zu straff/ langsam sind.

Der AGB hat neben dem optischen auch einen technischen Vorteil.
Und damit meine ich nicht nur die größere Ölmenge.

Zudem kann ich die Aussage "nach Gebloze in Lenzerheide handwarm" nicht nachvollziehen.
Beim Treffen in der Pfalz wollte irgendwie keiner mehr nach der Thaimassage die Kolbenstange anfassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (8. Oktober 2014)

Meine Daten in blau....
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bei der Gabel schon mal nicht, denn die Talas X hat mit 1850g noch massives Einsparpotential.
Wenn ich mal irgendwann eine SID einbaue und leichtere Laufräder, dann komme ich den 10kg sehr nahe.
-> Fox Talas 32 140  RLC -> 1.784 g
Folgende Optimierungen, die mal mehr mal weniger bringen:
- ein auf 610mm gekürzter, eh schon sehr leichter Easton Alu-Lenker (Carbon würde hier kaum Ersparnis bringen)
-> Rotwild B160 Carbon Rizer 640 mm -> 181 g
- eine gekürzte Carbon-Sattelstütze, weiss nicht genau wieviel die hat, aber sehr wenig Gewicht
-> Rotwild P180 Carbon 350 mm -> 215g
- den Rose Superlight Carbon Sattel (ca. 150g)
-> Fi'zi:k Aliante Carbon -> 227 g
- SRAM X.0 Drehschaltgriffe, dadurch auch sehr leichte, schmale Schraubgriffe möglich
-> Shimano XTR SL-M970 Trigger 3/9-fach -> 107 g + 114 g
- XTR Kurbel nur 2-fach mit sehr leichtem Syntace Bashguard
-> Truvativ Noire 3.3 Team -> 686 g
- Racing Ralph Bereifung
-> Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.35 Evo -> 602 g / 632 g
- Light-Schläuche
-> Schwalbe SV13 -> 204 g / 203 g 
- Easton 55mm Vorbau (vorher 120mm)
-> Rotwild S120 AL 120 mm -> 125 g
- Getränkehalter abmontiert
-> Rotwild Shuttle Cage Carbon -> 18 g (nicht im Bikegewicht enthalten)
- Pedale (Xpedo Traverse XCF-05AC) mit nur 210g Gewicht
-> Shimano XT PD-M970 -> 327g 
- AVID Juicy Carbon Bremse
-> Magura Marta SL Carbon -> 486 g / 495 g (Leichte Bremse aber die Ventidiscs sind recht schwer) 
- leichte 9mm Schraubachsen, die weniger wiegen als Schnellspanner
-> DT Swiss RWS Thru Bolt 9/10 mm -> 53 g / 63 g
- kurzes X.0 Schaltwerk mit Carbon-Käfig
-> Shimano XTR Shadow RD-M972-SGS Carbon -> 181 g
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reifen und Schläuche bringen wohl rund 500 g Mehrgewicht. Auch die Ventidiscs werden wohl zusammen 200 g drauflegen. Pedale 120 g und Sattel 80 g. Weißt Du was Dein Rahmen wiegt. Meiner in XL kommt auf 2.920 g inklusive Dämpfer, Tretlager, Chainstay Protection und Steuersatz. Aber rund 900 g hätten wir so schon mal zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Oktober 2014)

Ein kleines persönliches Fazit zum E1:

Nach meiner ersten Saison mit dem E1 bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem verbauten CTD Dämpfer der sonst nicht überall Gefallen findet. Letzte Woche war ich wieder in Beerfelden und hatte richtig viel Spaß.

Neben 15% Sag fahre ich IMMER in der Climb- Einstellung. Trotz meiner 65 kg ist der größte Volume Spacer eingesetzt. Die Zugstufe passe ich der Strecke an, was sehr schnell während der Fahrt erledigt ist ( natürlich nicht bei voller Fahrt ). Nach 2 Abfahrten passt das. In der 180er Van steckt die blaue Feder, die für mich auch perfekt ist.

Mir persönlich ist ein straffes Fahrwerk wichtig. Mit der oben beschriebenen Einstellung habe ich nirgends das Gefühl dass etwas nicht passt, egal ob auf Wurzeltrails oder beim springen oder in Anliegern. Gerade in Anliegern möchte ich nicht dass das Fahrwerk wegsackt, erst recht nicht wenn ich aus den Kurven heraus beschleunige bzw sprinte.

Dennoch ist das Fahrwerk sehr sensibel und keinesfalls bockig.

Das E1 ist mir so wie es ist wie auf den Leib geschneidert und für meinen Fahrstil gäbe es keine Not für einen anderen Dämpfer oder eine andere Gabel. Dabei ist mir schon klar dass jeder Fahrer eigene Bedürfnisse und ein eigenes “Popometer“ hat und meine Einstellungen keine Referenz sind.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. Oktober 2014)

@at021971:
Also unter 11kg ist für die aktuelle Konfiguration gelogen, es sind 11,33kg:






Mit einer SID und relativ leichtem, bezahlbarem CC-LRS sind es dann aber nicht mehr so arg viel über den magischen 10kg:





Ein DT Swiss Carbon-Dämpfer würde auch noch bisserl was bringen (-50g) sowie der Umbau auf 1x10 ohne Umwerfer (-165g und -100g wg. Schaltgriff) und ein schmaler Carbon Lenker (-65g) oder Umbau auf Magura Storm SL 160mm (-64g), d.h. unter 10kg sind durchaus möglich bei guter Touren-Tauglichkeit und ohne ein Vermögen auszugeben...


----------



## 123disco (10. Oktober 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ein kleines persönliches Fazit zum E1:
> Nach meiner ersten Saison mit dem E1 bin ich sehr zufrieden ...



Nach (erst) einem Monat E1 M 11´ kann ich (179cm / 78kg) mich da nun anschließen.
Habe noch X1 L 10´ und zuletzt das E1 12/13´ L getestet.
Wahrscheinlich für die meisten hier der typ Werdegang (und altes ..  )






Fazit:

* X1 L:
quirlig und agil, auch als Tourer super - in schnellen Passagen etwas unruhig/hüpfig. Kurbelaufsetzer..
Wenn nur ein Bike und man möchte noch 26er - als Modell 10/11/12 ist es ein perfekter Allrounder - Tipp: ruhig Rahmen größer, Vorbau drehen​
* E1 12/13 L:
Ein Bike für´s Gröbere. Lang, ruhig, unbeeindruckt..egal was kommt. Zumindest in L & 1200mm von Bug bis Heck.
Bin gesprungen & drüber, wo sonst nie .. Flacher Lenkwinkel und kurzes Heck driftet durch die Kurve.
Jedoch braucht die Länge und Ruhe Kraft, um gelenkt und aus der Bahn gebracht zu werden. BunnyHop erfordert tüchtig Zug. Wäre ich nur im Park und bergab unterwegs, die Wahl als Zweitrad, neben leichtem Tourer. (es geht um L bei 179)​* E 11 M:
Ein Rad für alles. Das hätte ich auch einfacher haben können. (hätte ich den 200-400 Einträgen hier einfach geglaubt;-).
Tick langsamer, wie X1 - nicht so erhaben, wie E1 13 L.
Genau dazwischen: super am Berg, da steigt & wippt nix (trotz 08/15 RP2), wendig/hüpfig, sicher runter und in Kurven klasse. Genau, da wo X1 zu unruhig war. Es ist verspielt genug, für kleine Bikeparkhügel und Drops, die großen stehen noch aus.
Touren, Bikepark, AX ..alles kann kommen. Chic ist es eh.​Fazit: E1 11 yipiehyee. ..und..
Die Rahmengröße macht einiges aus und bestimmt die Charakteristik eines Rades sehr.
Ich liege mit 179 immer zwischen L & M - was zumindest beim E1 11 M zu E1 12 L Welten ausgemacht hat.  Evtl ist das E1 12/13 in M verspielter, aber das L ist ein kleiner Downhiller.

Hoffentlich kommen hier bald Vergleiche & Erfahrung von Um/Aufsteigern auf die aktuellen Jahrgänge 13+ des X1/E1
 greets


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Oktober 2014)

123disco schrieb:


> * X1 :
> quirlig und agil, auch als Tourer super - in schnellen Passagen etwas unruhig/hüpfig. Kurbelaufsetzer..​
> * E1 12/13 :
> Ein Bike für´s Gröbere. Lang, ruhig, unbeeindruckt..egal was kommt.​


​ 
Deine Einschätzungen passen auch zu meinem Erfahrungen.

Das

X1 ( Mod. 2012 ) ist extrem quirlig und eine richtige "Anlieger-Sau". Unfassbar wie sich das Bike um enge Anlieger ziehen lässt. Allerdings gibt es wie bei Dir ab und an mal Kurbelaufsetzer. Im Trailpark Mehring läuft es sehr gut, wobei das E1 gegenüber dem X1 noch einiges an Reserven hat. Trotzdem kann man es auch mit dem X1 ( 160mm TALAS ) richtig krachen lassen.

E1 lässt sich durch nichts beeindrucken. In engen Anliegern ist es gegenüber dem X1 träger, was u.a. an der Geometrie und am Radstand liegt. Mit etwas Nachdruck geht es trotzdem ganz gut. In Mehring oder Beerfelden gehen die Mundwinkel bis weit hinter die Ohren 

Beide Bikes sind gegenüber meinem ehemaligen CANYON STRIVE und dem SCOTT eine ganz andere Nummer und sorgen für erheblich mehr Spaß und Fahrsicherheit.

Dann gibt es seit einigen Wochen noch das C1HT29. Das ist bei Marathons richtig gut und wird nächstes Jahr auf die Langdistanzen und 6h bzw. 12h Rennen geschickt 

Meine "alten" 26 Leichtbaurädchen bleiben dann nur noch für die Trainingsfahrten und CC-Rennen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (12. Oktober 2014)

Mein E1 Lack und ich.... werden einfach keine Freunde. ;/  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kettenklemmer bei leichtem spazieren fahren. Max 20km/h und lockeres kurbeln. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## Orakel (12. Oktober 2014)

kenn ich von meinem X1, gleiche stelle.
Das tut weh


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Oktober 2014)

gleiche Stelle an all meinen Bikes.
Und jetzt?
Garantie?
kann man so überhaupt noch weiterfahren?
Ich schreib mal eine Mail an Rotwild......


----------



## at021971 (12. Oktober 2014)

Kontaktiert doch den von Rotwild genannten Lackierer und lasst Euch die Bikes in RAW mit aktuellen Decales lackieren. ;-)

Klarlack ist kein Problem auszubessern. Und dann ist ein für alle Male Ruhe im Karton wegen der Lackierung.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Oktober 2014)

Macht doch einen dünnen alten Schlauch um die Kettenstrebe. Im vorderen Bereich eine Lage Isolierband drumherum und im hintern Bereich einen normalen Strebenschutz. Bewährt sich seit Jahren und kann bei Bedarf schnell und günstig ausgetauscht werden. Selbst an meinem Winterbike muss ich nur alle 2 Jahre mal untendrunter sauber machen. Das Isolierband wird jeweils im Frühjahr erneuert.

Vorteil des Schlauches als "Unterbau" ist ein zusätzliches Dämpfen des Kettenschlages.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (12. Oktober 2014)

Wenn der Lack eine tragende Funktion hat kann's gefährlich werden. Die Statik der Kettenstrebe ist im Eimer.

Und um den eigentlich hervorragenden Umgangston hier wieder herzustellen... mal ehrlich, die Lackqualität kennen wir alle. Die meisten kannten Sie auch vor dem Kauf der Räder. So ein Kettenklemmer kommt immer mal vor, bei jedem von uns und unabhängig vom Hersteller und Lack, sieht's dann wie da oben aus. 
Wir haben uns die Räder doch nicht zum Ausstellen im Wohnzimmer gekauft, bei Nutzung passiert sowas schon mal. 
Ich will dir nicht zu Nahe treten aber habe den Sinn hinter dem Post nicht ganz verstanden. 
Ich ärgere mich maßlos über den kleinsten Kratzer am Rad, der entstanden ist, weil ich das Ding doof abgestellt habe und es umgefallen ist. Jeder Steinschlag und dickste Kratzer, die während des Biken passiert sind, sind Zeugen eines lustigen Tages mit viel Fahrspaß unter Freunden. Ich kann mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Radl machen... Kettenklemmer, Steinschläge und Kratzer ohne ende... ich hab Spaß gehabt.

Nix für ungut Scotty... in diesem Sinne... ein schönen Restsonntag noch.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Oktober 2014)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Jeder Steinschlag und dickste Kratzer, die während des Biken passiert sind, sind Zeugen eines lustigen Tages mit viel Fahrspaß unter Freunden. .



Wir sehen doch nach den vielen Stürzen und den damit verbundenen Kratzern im Gesicht, an den Beinen usw. auch nicht mehr ganz neu aus.....


----------



## heizer1980 (12. Oktober 2014)

Hab gestern ein rotes E1 in Beerfelden gesehen, war das einer von euch? Hab leider den Fahrer nicht gesehen.


----------



## Maledivo (12. Oktober 2014)

An meinem Bike auch, sogar größere Fläche!

Ich glaube, ich schreibe auch an Rotwild, vielleicht kriege ich dann einen E1 als Entschädigung !

Lack drauf oder Textilband drauf oder gar nix!


----------



## Maledivo (12. Oktober 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wir sehen doch nach den vielen Stürzen und den damit verbundenen Kratzern im Gesicht, an den Beinen usw. auch nicht mehr ganz neu aus.....



Gute Besserung!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (12. Oktober 2014)

Lackstift und gut ist... an der Stelle hat mein E1 auch öfter gelitten... die einzige Kritik am E1-Rahmen ist die, dass er hinten einfach zu schmal ist, so dass bereits bei einem superschmalen 2,3er Barönchen zu wenig Platz ist um den Kettenstrebenschutz ganz in Richtung Tretlager zu schieben!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Oktober 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> ... die einzige Kritik am E1-Rahmen ist die, dass er hinten einfach zu schmal ist, so dass bereits bei einem superschmalen 2,3er Barönchen zu wenig Platz ist um den Kettenstrebenschutz ganz in Richtung Tretlager zu schieben!



Ja, das ist wirklich blöde dass man den dickeren ettenstrebenschutz aus Platzgründen zwischen Reifen und Strebenschutz nicht ganz nach vorne schieben kann. Mit dem alten Schlauch - der auch nicht zu dick sein darf - und dem Isolierband klappt es ganz gut. Bei mir ist ein 2.4 er SCHWALBE FAT ALBERT montiert. Baut der BARON so breit?

Die Ecke ist leider bei allen Bikes ein Problem. Auch ein Inlay bei Carbonrahmen schützt nicht immer vor den hässlichen Kerben/Kratzern/Lackschäden.


----------



## at021971 (12. Oktober 2014)

Carbon ist da aber dankbarer, solange es nicht farbig lackiert ist. Weil man es einfach wieder glatt schleift und mit Klarlack überzieht und schon ist es wieder wie neu.


----------



## heizer1980 (12. Oktober 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wir sehen doch nach den vielen Stürzen und den damit verbundenen Kratzern im Gesicht, an den Beinen usw. auch nicht mehr ganz neu aus.....




Auch von mir eine gute Besserung... dann lieber ein paar Schrammen am Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## TOM4 (12. Oktober 2014)

at021971 schrieb:


> Kontaktiert doch den von Rotwild genannten Lackierer und lasst Euch die Bikes in RAW mit aktuellen Decales lackieren. ;-)
> 
> Klarlack ist kein Problem auszubessern. Und dann ist ein für alle Male Ruhe im Karton wegen der Lackierung.


 
Wenn ihr eine rückmeldung von dem lackierer bekommt, dann bitte um info! Hab mal vor ca. 2-3 monaten eine mail hingeschickt und bis heute keine Rückmeldung bekommen!?
Würde eventuell meinen rahmen neu lackierrn lassen. Aber ich will halt nicht bei irgendeinem lackierer.


----------



## ScottRog69 (12. Oktober 2014)

Teilweise habt ihr zwar recht aber für den Preis und als Maler & Lackierermeister sehe ich den Mangel und bewerte die Qualität und die robustheit des Lackes und der Verarbeitung anders ein als ihr. . Der Lack  ist Glashart und viel zu dick  aufgespritzt. Noch dazu haftet die Grundierung schlecht auf dem Alu, denn sonst würde er nicht bis aufs "rawe" Alu abspringen.  Egal, habs beigespritzt und wird wenn trocken abgeklebt. Servus Rog. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Oktober 2014)

Jeder vernünftige Lackiere kann ein Fahrradgeröhr lackieren.
Und dass der E1 Hinterbau eng sein soll ist mir aufgefallen, bisher hatte ich immer ausreichend Platz für 2,4er Reifen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Oktober 2014)

Mensch ScottRog69,

was an den Rotwild Lack nicht in Ordnung hast du zu 99% richtig erkannt.
Und ich denke die Jungs von Rotwild mittlerweile auch.

Ich habe ein Rocky Mountain von 2007 mit Nasslack, da ist über die Jahre nicht eine Mupfel abgesprungen.
Auch an dem 2006er Slayer von RedPullli nicht, genauso wenig wie an meienem 2003er Slayer.
Vielleicht hätte der Jürgen Liebe den Jungs von Rotwild bei dem Thema mal etwas unter die Arme greifen sollen?

Für mich egal, sehe das so wie Heizer1980.
Und du als Maler und Lackierer bist logischerweise angepisst, aber fühl dich von uns anderen Bikern nich angepisst.
Ist halt langsam Saisonende und wir wärmen uns die Oberschnekel wieder mit Laptop...


----------



## 123disco (12. Oktober 2014)

..hatte Kontakt mit der in FAQs genannten Firma:

unter Bezugnahme auf Ihre Anfrage unterbreiten wir unser Angebot wie folgt:

Rahmen chem. entlacken  EUR  20,-- brutto

Schwinge chem. entlacken  EUR  15,-- brutto

Rahmen besch. in RAL Farbton nach Wunsch  EUR  95,-- brutto

Aufpreis für Leuchtfarben  EUR  20,-- brutto

Dekorbearbeitungskosten  EUR  30,-- brutto

Dekor am Unterrohr  EUR  18,-- brutto

Dekor am Oberrohr  EUR  13,-- brutto

Dekor am Steuerrohr  EUR	6,-- brutto

Dekor am Sitzrohr  EUR  11,-- brutto

Rahmen klar überbeschichten  EUR  30,-- brutto

Schwinge besch. in RAL Farbton + klar +

Dekor  EUR  45,-- brutto

Aufpreis für Leuchtfarben  EUR  10,-- brutto

Versand  EUR  11,-- brutto

Wir weisen jedoch darauf hin, dass die Leuchtfarben (neongrün RAL 6038) nur bedingt UV-Beständig sind, d.h.

Der Farbton kann im Laufe der Zeit verblassen. Eine Gewährleistung auf die UV-Beständigkeit schließen wir Aus.

Das Originaldekor liegt uns in unserer Datenbank leider nicht vor. Dies müssten wir bei Rotwild anfordern bzw.

von Vorteil wäre, wenn Sie das übernehmen (geht in der Regel schneller).

...
wir haben einen Fahrradladen durch welchem wir Ihnen die Demontage anbieten können. Der Preis richtet sich nach dem tatsächlich entstandenen

zeitlichen Aufwand bei einem Stundensatz von EUR 45,-- brutto.


Da Pulverklarlacke nur in Verbindung mit einer RAL Farbe zu 100% wasserdicht sind, empfiehlt sich das bürsten + klar beschichten nicht da es früher

Oder später zu Unterwanderungen unter Lack kommt und das Klarpulver abplatzt.


Mit freundlichem Gruß


Regina Götz


Götz Pulverbeschichtung

Maria Merian Str. 5

70736 Fellbach

www.goetz-pulverbeschichten.de

E-Mail: [email protected]

Fon: +49 (0)711 – 51099560

Fax: +49 (0)711 – 51099570


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (12. Oktober 2014)

...letzter Teil war Antwort bzgl Ausbau der Lager; hat man (ausser RR) ja nicht unbedingt Werkzeug für im Keller.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Oktober 2014)

@ScottRog69

Gibt es einen “geeigneten“ Lack? Es gibt ja neben diesen Abplatzern noch die Probleme mit Haarrissen weil der Lack die Spannungen nicht aushält. Warum hält die Grundierung nicht richtig 
Würde mich interessieren, habe von Farbe + Lack keinen blassen Schimmer und schütze daher meine Rahmen mit allem was der Bastelmarkt hergibt. Wenn die Pickel Überhand nehmen wüsste ich gerne auf was der Lackierer zu achten hat. Der ROTWILD- Lackierer scheint es irgendwie nicht zu wissen


----------



## ScottRog69 (12. Oktober 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mensch ScottRog69,
> 
> was an den Rotwild Lack nicht in Ordnung hast du zu 99% richtig erkannt.
> Und ich denke die Jungs von Rotwild mittlerweile auch.
> ...


Ich fühle mich nicht angepisst... bin eigentlich eher ein witziges und umgängliches Kerlchen.  Halt mit div. hohen Ansprüchen und Erwartungen an so Sachen wie: Rotwild, Audi, , Mercedes, Caparolfarbe, Haribo,  Philips, meine Frau...   etc. etc. p.p, ! Wie gesagt, teilweise stimme ich euch zu... Gebrauchsgegenstand.

Und was den Winter und das Pisswetter anbelangt... habe ich einen Tip für euch:








Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt aber kein schlechtes Wetter sondern nur schlechte Kleidung....


----------



## ScottRog69 (12. Oktober 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> @ScottRog69
> 
> Gibt es einen “geeigneten“ Lack? Es gibt ja neben diesen Abplatzern noch die Probleme mit Haarrissen weil der Lack die Spannungen nicht aushält. Warum hält die Grundierung nicht richtig
> Würde mich interessieren, habe von Farbe + Lack keinen blassen Schimmer und schütze daher meine Rahmen mit allem was der Bastelmarkt hergibt. Wenn die Pickel Überhand nehmen wüsste ich gerne auf was der Lackierer zu achten hat. Der ROTWILD- Lackierer scheint es irgendwie nicht zu wissen


Wenn zuviel Härter in dem Basislack ist, versprödet er und neigt schnell zu Rissbildung und Abplatzern. Es gibt Weichmacherzusätze, gerade für "weiche" Untergründe, (Spiegel, Stoßstangen, Kunststoffe etc.) die bleiben Länger elastisch. Daher meistens Steinschlag Schäden auf den Motorhauben und weniger an neuen Kubststoffautoteilen. 

Für tragfähige Erstanstriche, müssen die Untergründe sauber, fettfrei und trocken sein. Alu neigt bei zu hoher und längerer Feuchtigkeit zur Oxidation / Filmbildung. Darauf haftet / verkrallt sich die Grundierung (Adhäsion) nicht richtig mit dem Untergrund. Wenn dann noch zuviele Dicke Schichten harten Lackes auf flexendes Alu kommen... dann springt es gerne ab. Besonders Riskant im Winter bei Temp. unter 0Grad. 

Gerade ein Bikerahmen, der wenig gute Flächen bietet läuft imner Gefahr irgendwo zu "Fett oder zu Mager" lackiert zu werden. 


Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Erläuterungen


----------



## Erka (13. Oktober 2014)

@ScottRog69: Machst du auch Bunnyhops mit deinem BrotChilled-Bike?

Allgemeine Frage zu kleinen Lackschäden:
Kann ich zum Ausbessern kleiner Kratzer o.ä. "irgendeinen" beliebigen Klarlack (z.B. "normaler" Acryl-Sprühlack, oder PU-Bootslack,...) nehmen, oder ist bei Haftung / Verträglichkeit etwas zu beachten?
Es geht mir nur um kleine Stellen, bei denen ich das freigelegte Alu schützen will (habe das 2014'er X1 mit Alu gebürstet + Klarlack).

Einige exponierte Stellen habe ich mit transparenter 3M-Lackschutz beklebt, die einen guten Eindruck macht und recht unauffällig ist, aber alles lässt sich damit natürlich nicht verhindern.

Mögliche Probleme mit Lack und Wintertemperaturen klingen jetzt nicht so gut, da ich schon ganz gerne mal auch im Winter und bei Schnee fahre...
Mein altes Wheeler hatte da eine recht gute Beschichtung (vermutlich pulverbeschichtet?). Matt, sehr dünn, aber dennoch recht haltbar. Klar, wenn eine Kette klemmt oder ein Zug mit Matsch dazwischen länger scheuert, ist die Farbe ab. Aber ansonsten hat sich das gut gehalten...

Grüße
Rainer


----------



## ScottRog69 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hi,Rainer ich wurde PU- Klarlack kaufen. Ist elastisch und vergilbt nicht,  haftet fast überall. Einziger Nachteil: erst in 4 -6 Std. staubtricken, durchgehärtet nach ca. 18Std. Lg Rog, 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir ist der Lack auch schon ab... alerd. nicht am Bike 

Ich wollte hier mal meine in den vergangen Monaten mit unterschiedl. Gabeln im E 1 gemachten Erfahrungen posten - viel. interessiert es ja den ein oder anderen

*Fox 36 Float Performance R, Modell 2013
EB 565mm*

+ relativ leicht
+ steif
+ gutes Ansprechverhalten
- fehlende Druckstufen Einstellung

Dadurch war die Gabel leider nicht wirkl. gut abstimmbar und für mich nicht zu gebrauchen....

*BOS Deville, 160mm, Modell 2012
EB 545mm*

+ sehr leicht
+ top Dämpfung (Gabel steht hoch im FW)
+ separat einstellbare High- und Lowspeed Druckstufe
- nicht ganz so steif da 34er Standrohre
- Tretlager zu tief!!

Schade, dass es keine 170er mit EB 560mm gibt... sonst meine erste Wahl!

*BOS N`dee, 180mm. Modell 2010
EB 560mm*

+ sehr sensibles Ansprechverhalten
+ sehr gute Dämpfung
+ relativ steif
- Sackschwer ~ 3 KG!!
- Druckstufen sind nicht separat einstellbar

Top Bergabperformance aber für ein Enduro einfach zu schwer....

*Rock Shox Lyrik Solo Air, 170mm. Modell 2013
EB 556mm*

+ leicht 
+ relativ steif
+ gute Dämpfung
+ separat einstellbare High- und Lowspeed Druckstufe
+ einfache Service Möglichkeit
- Tretlager ist MIR leider zu tief

Nach der BOS meine zweiter Wahl wenn ebenfalls das Tretlager nicht soo tief damit kommen würde....
Von daher kommt nun die Tage ne 2014er Fox 36 Talas ins Bike Mal schauen was die kann....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. Oktober 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Lack auch schon ab... alerd. nicht am Bike
> 
> Ich wollte hier mal meine in den vergangen Monaten mit unterschiedl. Gabeln im E 1 gemachten Erfahrungen posten - viel. interessiert es ja den ein oder anderen
> 
> ...



Warum war die Gabel nicht gut abstimmbar? Den Luftdruck konntest Du doch einstellen - oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erka (13. Oktober 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Hi,Rainer ich wurde PU- Klarlack kaufen...



Danke, werd' ich so machen - bis jetzt sind es nur ein paar mm²...

Grüße
Rainer


----------



## 123disco (13. Oktober 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Hi,Rainer ich wurde PU- Klarlack kaufen. Ist elastisch und vergilbt nicht,  haftet fast überall. Einziger Nachteil: erst in 4 -6 Std. staubtricken, durchgehärtet nach ca. 18Std. Lg Rog,
> 
> Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!



..schon jemand Erfahrung mit Foliatec Sprühfolie, die laut Hersteller später wieder abgezogen werden kann.?
In der letzten Bike war auch ne Werbung von denen. Gag oder Nutzbar

http://www.amazon.de/Foliatec-2075-...13226544&sr=8-11&keywords=sprühfolie+foliatec


----------



## at021971 (13. Oktober 2014)

Also ich verwenden 3M Folie von www.lackprotect.de und die erfüllt Ihren Zweck mehr als gut. Gibt es in drei stärken. Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass man diese Sprühfolie so genau verarbeiten kann wie die vorgefertigte 3M-Folien. Zudem fällt es mir auch schwer zu glauben, dass die Sprühfolie die gleiche Schutzwirkung hat.


----------



## ScottRog69 (13. Oktober 2014)

Halt.. aber nicht lange. Versprödet und lässt sich dann nur noch abfuzzeln. Kumpel hat seine Bmw Felgen damit matt schwarz gemacht. Nach 6 Wochenwaren massive Macken drin. Nach 3 Monaten hat er es wieder runtergepiddelt. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Oktober 2014)

3M Folie lässt sich gut verarbeiten, bietet viel Schutz und lässt sich leicht wieder entfernen.
Bei weißen Bikes muss sie aber Lichtecht sein, sprich nicht gelb werden.
Vorsicht ist mit öligen/ fettigen Fingern geboten, die Folie verfärbt sich dort schnell.

Und das Zeug reißt mit >100,-€/m² ein ordentliches Loch ins Konto...


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Oktober 2014)

@123disco 
Geht schon aber sieht nach kurzer Zeit relativ unschön aus....

301 in raw






mit Sprühfolie orange





und nach kurzer Zeit so...





@Gianty 
Das schon aber entweder nickte sie beim anbremsen u.im steilen ein und sprach dafür gut an oder sie taugte dort u. war dann sehr straff u. nutze den FW nicht mal annähernd aus. Ich konnte einfach einstellen was ich wollte aber für mich war nix passendes dabei.

Aber wie RR schon geschrieben hatte, liegt das "Problem" einfach an der fehlenden Druckstuferneinstrellung....


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Oktober 2014)

@Mr.Nice 
Achte bei der 2014 Talas darauf, dass es auch wirklich eine 2014er ist.
Sie muss dann das Talas 5 System haben.
Dass das 1a funktioniert hat sich zwischenzeitlich schon rumgesprochen.

Ich werde in absehbarer Zeit mal was zur 2015er Float RC2 in 180mm/ 26" schreiben....


----------



## Erka (14. Oktober 2014)

@Mr.Nice: Sieht frisch in orange ziemlich geil aus, schade dass es nicht von Dauer war...

Hat die Sprühfolie denn einen nennenswerte Schutzwirkung? In klar könnte ich mir das für "schwierige", verwinkelte und abgerundete Stellen vorstellen.
Das ist nämlich mit den 3M-Folien schwierig, richtig gut geht das bei planen Flächen bzw. gleichmäßigen Rundungen. Sobald eine Fläche nur leicht 3D-gekrümmt ist, habe ich Probleme damit.

Kleiner Tipp noch zum Thema Kosten: Ich habe mir meine Folie (3M SGH6 - das müsste die mitteldicke Folie sein) als Reststücke (wir brauchen ja keine so großen Flächen) bei einem Betrieb für Auto-Folierungen auf Kaffekassen-Basis geholt. Auch nicht wirklich geschenkt, weil die auch die Reste selber verwerten, aber immer noch billiger.
Wer Folien-basteln will: Ein alter (z.B. Deo-) Pumpzerstäuber, den man mit 1/3 Spritus und 2/3 Wasser befüllt, eignet sich sehr gut, um Finger, Folie, Rahmen vor dem Verkleben kleinerer Teile zu besprühen.

Grüße
Rainer


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Oktober 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Aber wie RR schon geschrieben hatte, liegt das "Problem" einfach an der fehlenden Druckstuferneinstrellung....


 
....was für technisches Trialbiken zutrifft.

Wusste nicht wie das Bike bewegt wird, daher die Nachfrage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (14. Oktober 2014)

@Mr.Nice : Autsch, Sprühfolie scheint nicht wirklich zu schützen - wie gut geht sie runter? Evtl für kleine Teile oder zerkratzen Helm nutzbar?

Habe gute Erfahrungen mit Autofolien gemacht, speziell 3D Carbon Imitat. Diese haben Luftpolster, die eine Carbonoberfläche vortäuschen und schützen dadurch sehr gut. Zudem ist Autofolie oberflächlich hart, läßt sich aber trotzdem gut dehnen und um Rundungen ziehen. Carbonoptik ist natürlich Geschmacksache. Kaufe immer Demobögen, die sind ca Din A4 und kosten nur um 1€.
Nach meinem Umstieg auf wE1ss, muß ich nun mal suchen.
..oder besser; mich schonmal auf die ersten derben Macken einstellen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. Oktober 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Und dass der E1 Hinterbau eng sein soll ist mir aufgefallen, bisher hatte ich immer ausreichend Platz für 2,4er Reifen?



Ich finde den Rahmen schon sehr eng am Hinterbau.
Der Baron 2,3 baut ja eh schon relativ schmal für diese Größe und trotzdem ist zwischen Reifen und Kettenstrebenschutz vielleicht noch 1mm Platz, was mMn viel zu wenig ist.
Es reicht allerdings nicht blos den Hinterbau einfach breiter zu machen, dann schleift man beim Treten mit der Ferse dran, was auch nervt.


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Oktober 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> ....was für technisches Trialbiken zutrifft.
> 
> Wusste nicht wie das Bike bewegt wird, daher die Nachfrage.


Nö, auch beim zügigen Bergabfahren ist eine einstellbare LS/HS Druckstufe nicht von Nachteil 

@123disco
Der Kollege mim 301 hatte hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/spruehfolie-auf-carbon.675414/#post-11870366 seine Erfahrungen geschrieben.

@hiTCH-HiKER 
Also, ich fahre hinten einen 2.6er Ardent ohne Probleme....


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Oktober 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich finde den Rahmen schon sehr eng am Hinterbau.
> Der Baron 2,3 baut ja eh schon relativ schmal für diese Größe und trotzdem ist zwischen Reifen und Kettenstrebenschutz vielleicht noch 1mm Platz, was mMn viel zu wenig ist.
> Es reicht allerdings nicht blos den Hinterbau einfach breiter zu machen, dann schleift man beim Treten mit der Ferse dran, was auch nervt.


Den Kettenstrebenstrebenschutz kann man doch etwas bei Seite schieben, dann ist doch Platz für 2,4er Ardent & Co.?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. Oktober 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Den Kettenstrebenstrebenschutz kann man doch etwas bei Seite schieben, dann ist doch Platz für 2,4er Ardent & Co.?



Das kann man natürlich, aber dann sieht die Strebe früher oder später so aus wie hier:
#12382700

Optimal ist das echt nicht, zumal man sich mit Isolierband den Lack noch mehr ruiniert und alles andere Bastellösungen sind, die eigentlich bei so einem schicken Rahmen nicht sein sollten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke das ist jetzt alles etwas an den haaren herbeigezogen weil wir um die Jahreszeit nicht richtig biken können.
Meinen Reifen und mir reicht der Platz aus.
Man kann auch einen Zahn anal entfernen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. Oktober 2014)

Das ist ja keine ernste Kritik am nahezu perfekten E1, aber bisserl mehr Platz (so wie er an vielen anderen Rahmen vorhanden ist), das hätte ich persönlich gut gefunden. Zumindest für den 2011er in Größe M gilt dieser Wunsch!


----------



## noie95 (14. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## fruchtmoose (14. Oktober 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich finde den Rahmen schon sehr eng am Hinterbau.
> Der Baron 2,3 baut ja eh schon relativ schmal für diese Größe und trotzdem ist zwischen Reifen und Kettenstrebenschutz vielleicht noch 1mm Platz, was mMn viel zu wenig ist.
> Es reicht allerdings nicht blos den Hinterbau einfach breiter zu machen, dann schleift man beim Treten mit der Ferse dran, was auch nervt.



Bei mir passen 2.6 DH Schlappen rein, ich weiß nicht wo da im Hinterbau wenig Platz sein soll, vielleicht ist das bei M-Rahmen anders?

Und zum Lack - geht Radfahren


----------



## rockshoxrevel (15. Oktober 2014)

Servus Leude, 
bräuchte mal eure Hilfe.
Fahre jetz seit ca 4 Monaten ein 2013er e1. Momentan habe ich eine 970 XTR-Kurbel verbaut, die mir seit einiger Zeit derbe auf den Keks geht, da sich die Anzugsmutter der Kurbel immer wieder löst, d.H. das Teil fliegt raus! Würde mir jetzt gerne eine Race Face Atlas Kurbel 68/73mm einbauen. 
Habe hier im Forum jedoch schon gelesen, dass es bei der Kurbel manchmal beim Einbau Probleme gibt und man mit Spacern arbeiten muss. Das e1 hat jedoch ein Pressfitinnenlager also geht das bei dem Rahmen nicht.

Daher hier die eigentliche Frage: Passt das ohne Gefummel, bzw. fährt einer von euch diese Kombi und kann mir da ein bissi Feedback geben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2014)

Damit hatte ich auch meine Mühe beim 2011er E1.
Grosser hat mir damals auch weiter geholfen.

Das hat mit dem verbauten 2,5er Spacer und der ISCG Aufnahme zu tun.
Regulär sollte das E1 Tretlager komplett OHNE Spacer zu fahren sein.
Dann kommt aber das kleine Kettenblatt an die Kettenfürhung (Heim2).

Ich habe dann auf Grossers anraten den 2,5mm Spacer entfernt und dafür einen 1mm Distantring auf die Achse der Kurbel gelegt.
(Den 1mm Distanzring gibt es z. B. bei RaceFace.)
Dadurch wird die Aufnahmefläche für die linke Kurbel um 1,5mm länger, ohne dass das kleine Kettenblatt/ Kette an die Kettenführung kommt.
Vielleicht löst sich die XTR dann nicht mehr?

Ich habe das aber nicht an einer XTR Kurbel gemacht.
Aber an einer XT, einer RaceFace NextSL mit 24er Achse und an der RaceFace NextSL mit 30er Achse.
Alles ohne Spacer und einem 1mm Abstandshalter auf der Achse.


----------



## noie95 (15. Oktober 2014)

welche spacer meinst du?
kann es sich dabei um die kurbel spacer handeln... also die spacer die direkt auf der welle der kurbel sind?
falls ja, diese dienen zur exakten anpassung der kettenlinie. ich glaube, diese anpassoption gibts nur bei race face. deine shimano hat das meines wissens nach nicht.
so viel ich noch weiß, liegt das spacer bild der kurbel bei. dh wie die spacer eingebaut werden müssen für welche kettenlinie. 
wenn man die verwendete kettenlinie nicht kennt, muß man ev "spielen" wie du es im forum gelesen hast.


----------



## fruchtmoose (15. Oktober 2014)

Fahre die Race Face Atlas am E1 2011, die Montage lief mit den mitgelieferten Spacer einwandfrei, keine Probleme seit dem ;-)


----------



## fruchtmoose (15. Oktober 2014)

Die Atlas Kurbel kommt mit Anleitung, darin ist exakt beschrieben wo welche Spacer unter Verwendung verschiedenster Tretlager(breiten) hingehören, sollte für jemanden der keine 2 linken Hände hat und lesen kann machbar sein!


----------



## rockshoxrevel (15. Oktober 2014)

Hm hab das Theater schon durch(Drehspacer der an der Kurbel ist in versch. Stellungen, Drehmomente, Sicherungslack), das bringt nix. Der Linke Kurbelarm ist bei mir bis Anschlag auf der Achs und dann die Sicherungsschraube angebombt, dann hab ich ca 1,5mm Spiel, bei der ich die Kurbel im Tretlager verschieben kann, d.h. den Schraubenspacer der am linken Kurbelarm ist bissi rausdrehen bis nix mehr wackelt und dann fixieren.  Alles einwandfrei, dann geh ich ballen und die grosse Sicherungsmutter lockert sich wiedern bissi und ich kann das Teil nach cas jeden dritten Tour wieder 3-4 Umdrehungen anziehen, bin wohl einfach zu Fett für die Kurbel, nem Kollegen gehts an seinem lv901 auch so und der hat en ht 2 Lager. War neulich in Beerfelden und musste sie in 4h 2ma nachziehen, da Teil kommt weg (is einfach Dreck von Shimano, jeder baut halt mal Scheisse) die xt770 oder xtr 980 sind einwandfrei.

Also Leute helfte mir bei der Raceface, die passt in Grün so schön zum E1 , sonst muss wieder ne xtr980 her ....


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2014)

mit dem 2,5er Spacer meinte ich das teil welches unter dem Lager mit eingepresst ist, dass musste raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (15. Oktober 2014)

yeha, vielen dank fruchtmoose. (hast du evtl en bisl von so nem kurbelspacer, arbeite zwar neben dem studium in nem radladen aber ne facefacekurbel hab ich noch nie innen fingern gehabt )
die kurbel solls werden http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/458615-race-face-atlas-ltd-ed-green-monster


----------



## rockshoxrevel (15. Oktober 2014)

ok bei mir ist unter dem pf-lager kein spacer. da hab ichn xtr980 reingestopft.


----------



## noie95 (15. Oktober 2014)

kuck mal da unter punkt 4)
das sind die spacer die ich gemeint habe... (ich glaube die gibts nur bei race face)
http://raceface.com/instructions/CRANKS/Atlas.AM.Crank.web.pdf


----------



## rockshoxrevel (15. Oktober 2014)

jo top danke!


----------



## noie95 (15. Oktober 2014)

der spacer selbst sieht so aus... falls man es nicht richtig erkennt auf der explosionszeichnung...

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/X-Type-Innenlager-Spacer-p33694/


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## slowi (15. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute. 
Mir ist die Tage beim sauber machen meines Rotwild RDH 04(ähnlich wie das R.E.D. dh) aufgefallen, dass eine Art Mutter fehlt und zwar die, die über dem Tretlagergehäuse sitzt. Wo kann man diese denn nachbestellen bzw kann man noch fahren ohne das mehr kaputt geht oder abfällt? 
Auf die Antwort von Rotwild warte ich auch noch ;-)
MfG


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2014)

mal dort angerufen?


----------



## slowi (15. Oktober 2014)

Nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2014)

versuch das mal, ist besser als Mail.


----------



## ScottRog69 (15. Oktober 2014)

Habe 1600km runter... XTR Kurbel hält... 3 Wetter Taft! : cool:

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## abi_1984 (15. Oktober 2014)

slowi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Mir ist die Tage beim sauber machen meines Rotwild RDH 04(ähnlich wie das R.E.D. dh) aufgefallen, dass eine Art Mutter fehlt und zwar die, die über dem Tretlagergehäuse sitzt. Wo kann man diese denn nachbestellen bzw kann man noch fahren ohne das mehr kaputt geht oder abfällt?
> Auf die Antwort von Rotwild warte ich auch noch ;-)
> MfG



BSA Konterring vom Hauptschwingenlager?
Da wäre so was passend
http://www.singlespeedshop.com/Sing...Lockringe/Edco-Konterring---BSA-Lockring.html
Oder Du wendest Dich vertrauensvoll an eine Fahrradwerkstatt wo man noch blaue Kittelschürzen trägt, da wird Dir billiger geholfen.
Oder eben Rotwild.

Wenn Du was anderes meinst, poste mal bitte ein Bild.


----------



## slowi (16. Oktober 2014)

Super jetzt weiß ich auch wie das teil heißt. Danke dir.


----------



## Maledivo (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Ritter,

ist zwar nicht rotwildspezifisches Thema, jedoch evtl. aus Erfahrung könnt Ihr mir evtl. Tipps geben.

Es handelt sich um Bremsen+Schaltungskombi. Ich habe Magura MT4, es wurde vor einem Jahr kulanzmässig ausgetauscht, was ich auch zufrieden war.

Nun fahre ich häufiger an technische Trails und MT4 Hebel ist lang, es wurde mit Schalthebel getauscht, so könnte ich mit einem Finger bremsen. Klappte auch ganz gut, nur die Schalthebel liegt ein wenig ungünstig, da ich nicht parallel legen kann, da MT4 Bremsklemmung ergonomisch gebaut so dass man erst danach Schalthebel montieren kann.

Zuerst dachte ich an Matchmaker/Shiftmix. Es gibt zwar eins von Magura, es funktioniert nur mit Sram (ich habe Shimano XT 780er).

Es gibt zwar von Tricksuff ein Atapter, das funktioniert aber nur mit XT 770er.

Habt Ihr andere Idee?

Hatte damals ein E1 probefahrt gemacht und es hat XT Bremse montiert. Die Bremse ist für mich gewöhnungsbedürftig, da Magura Bremsen etwas längere Anlaufzeit bis zur feste Bremse hat. Shimano ist ein wenig digital. Jedoch würde ich schon damit klarkommen. Für mich ist wichtig dass ich mit einem Hebel bremsen und ohne viel Handbewegung schalten kann.

Wie es ausschaut geht es Tenzend zu Neuanschaffung eines XT-Bremses mit I-Spec.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Oktober 2014)

Meine ehrliche Meinung: Schau, dass du die MT4 so schnell wie möglich im Bikemarkt los wirst!
Ich persönlich habe so schlechte Erfahrungen mit Magura-Bremsen und vor allem mit deren Service gemacht, dass ich zukünftig einen großen Bogen um diese Firma mache.
Irgendwie ist das schon traurig, da ich bevorzugt deutsche Firmen unterstütze (etwa Ortlieb, Continental, Ziener, Syntace oder Acros), aber bei Bremsen die einem auseinanderfallen und der Hersteller will nichts von Problemen wissen, da hört der Spaß auf. Verarschen lassen muss man sich ja nicht, deutscher Hersteller hin oder her. Naja, Lehrgeld bezahlt und für die Zukunft gelernt 

Hol dir einfach die XT, das ist eine Traumbremse und es gibt sie immer mal wieder zum echt guten Kurs, da dürfest du zum Gebrauchverkauf der MT4 nicht arg viel draufzahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (19. Oktober 2014)

Hi hitCH-HiKer,

hatte mit Magura andere Erfahrung gemacht, die Magura-Bremse die an dem Rotwild vom Shop montiert war, verliert nach einiger Zeit den Druckpunkt, wie es ausschaut sind beide Bremse undicht, hatte das Set dann an Magura mit Problemschilderung geschickt.

Noch in der gleiche Woche hatte ich nagelneue Bremse bekommt, seitdem hatte ich nie Probleme mit der Dichtung.

Das nenne ich Service.

Nun habe ich aber anderes Problem, nicht maguraspezifisch , daher wird es demnächst durch XT ersetzt. Die Magura-Bremse behalte ich jedoch für das etwaige Zweitbike.

Sollte XT mit Ice-Tech sein? Welche Beläge wäre optimal? Von Magura habe ich vorne und hinten Performance-Beläge (7.1 bzw. 7.4) benutzt.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Oktober 2014)

Klar innerhalb der Garantiezeit bekommst du bei jedem Hersteller Ersatz, aber danach interessiert die das einen feuchten Dreck, egal ob es ein Produktproblem ist oder nicht, das war halt meine Erfahrung.

Ich fahre seit letzter Saison die Shimano F03C-Icetech-Beläge auf Zee-Scheiben.
Diese Beläge sind super und quietschen an der XT auch nicht, da brauchst nämlich keine organischen Beläge so wie an Billig-Bremsen!


----------



## Maledivo (19. Oktober 2014)

Danke!


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Oktober 2014)

Mir hat man bei Magura immer sehr kulant und unbürokratisch geholden.
Z. B. wurde mir eine 6 Jahre alte Louise komplett runderneuert und lag nach 1 Woche wieder vor der Tür.
Service empfand ich immer als sehr gut, das hat man bei Shimano sicher nicht.

Leider haben die Jungs bei Magura den Anschluss an die Entwicklung verloren, haben einfach zu wenig Bumss.
Vielleich werden die neuen ja besser...


----------



## ScottRog69 (20. Oktober 2014)

Auch ich empfehle die F03c-Icetec Beläge. Nach rund 30km sind sie eingefahren. Kein Fading, gut zu dosieren, kein quietschen... perfekt. Habe sie an allen Rädern.

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Oktober 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Z. B. wurde mir eine 6 Jahre alte Louise komplett runderneuert und lag nach 1 Woche wieder vor der Tür.



Das wundert mich aber sehr, weil mir nichtmal bei einem eindeutigen Materialfehler ein Ersatz bereitgestellt wurde.
Ich wäre sogar bereit gewesen die Kosten des Teils und den Aufwand zu übernehmen, aber außer einem völlig unrealistischen Angebot, was ich als Frechheit und Provokation empfunden habe, kam da GAR NIX.
So verarscht hab ich mich bisher nur bei DT Swiss gefühlt (auch Materialfehler bei einer Felge), die von mir natürlich ebenfalls keinen Cent mehr sehen in diesem Leben!
Wenn ich die Zeit und Motivation dazu hätte, dann würde ich denen mit einem Gutachter das Leben schwer machen, bei sowas kenne ich keinen Spaß.

Bei Shimano ist die Qualität der Produkte schon so gut, dass man den Service gar nicht erst testen muss


----------



## Erka (27. Oktober 2014)

Mein X1 macht mir viel Spaß, noch nicht optimal für mich ist aber das Thema Griffe / Lenker / Vorbau.
Nach einiger Zeit habe ich unangenehme Druckgefühle in den Händen, besonders wenn ich länger gleichmäßig "dahinradle".
Von dem Druck abgesehen passt es "vom Gefühl" her.

Da es so viele Variablen gibt (Griffe, Lenkerbreite / -höhe, Kröpfungswinkel, Abstand Sattel-Lenker / Vorbaulänge, Spacer...) hoffe ich auf ein paar Anregungen und Tipps, wie ich zu einer für mich passenden Kombination finde, ohne 53 Varianten ausprobieren zu müssen 

Ich fahre das 2014'er X1 27,5 in XL. Lenker ist original (Crank-Brothers Cobalt 2 mit 740mm). Griffe sind momentan SQ-Lab (müssten die 711 MX sein). Vorbau ist original 80mm mit 6°. Probeweise habe ich jetzt mal einen 60mm Vorbau montiert, wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss, dass ich keinen so großen Unterschied bemerke (schon gar nicht, was Lenkverhalten, Laufruhe, Spritzigkeit anbetrifft), wie ich erwartet hatte.
An meinem alten Bike (mit schmalerem Lenker) hatte ich (alte) Specialized Body Geometry Griffe dran, mit denen ich recht zufrieden war (außer dass sie keine Klemmung hatten). Diese waren in der Mitte etwas bauchig, aber die gibt es so nicht mehr.

Ich erwarte nicht, dass mir jemand konkret sagen könnte, mit diesem oder jenem Griff / Lenker wird es passen. Aber vielleicht habt ihr ein paar Tipps, wie ich am besten vorgehe, um überhaupt erst einmal rauszufinden, was genau nicht passt. Gerne auch Links, wenn ihr gute Anleitungen dazu kennt etc.

Viele Grüße
Rainer


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Oktober 2014)

Was ich für mich festegestellt habe:

1. mit wachsender Lenkerbreite wird die Lenkerkröpfung nach hinten immer wichtiger. Klar, je weiter ich die Hände auseinander mache, desto mehr beschreiben sie eine Kreisbahn. Bei meinem 785er Lenker bin ich mit ~9Grad Backsweep gut bedient. Es gibt grob 6- 12 Grad gekröpfte Lenker.

2. Drehr man den Lenker im Vorbau, wird aus der Kröpfung nach hinten irgendwann eine Kröpfung "nach oben". 
Dreh den Lenker einfach mal im Vorbau (ohne hinzuschauen!) oder dich an den Bremsgriffen zu orientieren.
Irgendwann liegt er besonders gut in der Hand, vor allem in der kompletten Handfläche. Erfahrungsgemäß stehen dann die Ohren etwas hoch und die Lenkerbeschriftung zeigt etwas nach unten. Mir ist es wichtig, dass  meine Handfläche auch Richtung kleiner Finger am Lenker aufliegt und belastet wird..

3. Die Vorbaulänge beeinflusst in erster Linie das Händling. Die Höhe lege ich dann nach der Gewichtsverteilung fest, also gleicher Druck auf Vorderrad und Hinterrad. (Bike bricht am Splitplatz hi/ vo gleichzeitig aus).

4. Dicke Griffe machen dicke Unterarme, taugen mir nicht. Und das Gewabbel mancher Griffe erninnert an alles mögliche, nur nicht ans biken. Die Verbindung zum Bike ist mir dann zu undefiniert. Die orginalen Ergon G1(?) waren eine Qual. Ich fahre seit langem die ODI Ruffian.


----------



## noie95 (27. Oktober 2014)

ich habe auch lange zeit alle möglichen ergo griffe probiert und hatte immer probleme. seit 2 jahren fahre ich ganz normale klemmgriffe mit max 29mm durchmesser an der grifffläche. seitdem viel besser und besseres gefühl fürs bike.

was auch hilft, zwar nicht sofort, mal 2000km biken mit dem breiteren lenker damit sich unterarme und hände an die neubelastung gewöhnen


----------



## Fast4ward79 (27. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt wo es so früh dunkel wird... mit welchen Lampen habt ihr denn gute Erfahrungen sammeln können?
Ich tendiere zur Zeit zur NaturalShine Ng-Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. Oktober 2014)

LUPINE Piko am Helm und SIGMA Power LED Evo am Lenker.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (27. Oktober 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> LUPINE Piko am Helm und SIGMA Power LED Evo am Lenker.



Wieso zwei Lampen? Reicht dir eine der beiden nicht aus?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. Oktober 2014)

Für Feldwege reicht jede für sich aus, auf Trails oder im tiefen Wald sieht man Kurven besser. Bin rechts blind, von daher benötige ich etwas mehr Licht.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (27. Oktober 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Für Feldwege reicht jede für sich aus, auf Trails oder im tiefen Wald sieht man Kurven besser. Bin rechts blind, von daher benötige ich etwas mehr Licht.



Wie lang hält der Akku der Sigma wenn du fährst?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ist Temperaturabhängig. Kpl leer habe ich sie erst 1x gefahren, da waren es 2h wobei ich nicht mehr weiß ob der Akku ganz voll und wie lange sie auf 100% eingestellt war. Auf normalen Wegen schalte ich sie runter bzw auch ganz aus weil ich immer sicher sein muss dass eine der Leuchten den Heimweg schafft.


----------



## Alex1206 (27. Oktober 2014)

Bikelight.eu
Die haben echt eine super Qualität und Leuchtkraft. Vor allem zu dem Preis!!!


----------



## Erka (27. Oktober 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ...3. Die Vorbaulänge beeinflusst in erster Linie das Händling. Die Höhe lege ich dann nach der Gewichtsverteilung fest, also gleicher Druck auf Vorderrad und Hinterrad. (Bike bricht am Splitplatz hi/ vo gleichzeitig aus)...



Ich nehme an, du machst das in "normaler" Sitzposition?
Hm, hätte jetzt nicht erwartet, dass die Höhe sich so stark auf die Gewichtsverteilung auswirkt...

Gegen Abend konnte ich noch eine kleine Runde fahren, links habe ich probeweise einen Ergon GE1 (ohne deutliche Ballenauflagen etc.) montiert. Scheint mir fast angenehmer zu sein als der SQ-Lab, aber so richtig merkt man das erst nach längerer Fahrt.

Schwierig finde ich, dass es ja mehrere unterschiedliche Fahrpositionen und Armwinkel gibt, je nachdem was und wie man gerade fährt. Bergauf, bergab, aktiv auf dem Trail, im Stehen ... und immer soll es passen...

Auf dem alten Bike waren mit die leicht ovalen, bauchigen Griffe beim längeren Fahren angenehmer als "nur rund".

@noie95: Das Rad habe ich schon seit Juni, bin also schon ein Stück damit unterwegs. Daher habe ich auch zunächst alles mal original belassen, um mich umzugewöhnen und in Ruhe zu erfahren, ob ich noch Änderungsbedarf habe.

Grüße
Rainer


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Oktober 2014)

Das mit dem gleichmäßigen Druck veranstalte ich natürlich in der Grundposition.
Die ist aber nicht im Sitzen sondern zentrisch über dem Bike stehend.


----------



## Erka (27. Oktober 2014)

Alles klar.

Gibt es zur Vorbaulänge (bzw. Abstand Sattel - Griffe) eigentlich auch generelle Empfehlungen zur Grundeinstellung?
Für Sattelhöhe (gestrecktes Bein...) und Position (Lot von der Kniescheibe...) gibt es ja recht konkrete Anhaltspunkte. 
Ist die Vorbaulänge so sehr Geschmacksache?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Oktober 2014)

Als Erfahrungswert würde ich sagen:
- je breiter der Lenker, desto kürzer der Vorbau (sonst wird es zappelig)
- je flacher der Lenkwinkel, desto kürzer der Vorbau (wirkt dem trägen und abkippendem Lenkwinkel wieder etwas entgegen)
- je kürzer der Vorbau, desto tiefer das Cockpit (sonst hat man schnell zu wenig Druck am Vorderrad oder muss sich abmühen)

Eigentlich ist das Geschmacksache, aber einen 65er Lenkwinkel wollte ich nicht mit einem 90er Vorbau und 680er Lenker fahren


----------



## Maledivo (29. Oktober 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ... Die orginalen Ergon G1(?) waren eine Qual. Ich fahre seit langem die ODI Ruffian.



Meinst Du GA1 oder GE1? Ich habe GE1 und es baut schmal. An meinem Handergonomie passt es perfekt.

Diese Woche kommen XT-Bremse. Werde dann gleichzeitig auch 53er Vorbau montieren.

Es fehlt nur noch E1-Rahmen - wer hat welche abzugeben gelb oder weiß (2011-2013)?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Oktober 2014)

Kein Ahnung ob G oder E.
In der Handfläche fand ich es jedenfalls wabbelig.


----------



## Maledivo (29. Oktober 2014)

An meinem GE1 fühlt meine Hände heimisch an. 

Ist wohl wie bei Sattel, jeder Ergonomie ist anders, ist auch gut so, sonst sähe alle Bike gleich aus.

Wegen E1 Rahmen, in Größe M.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. Oktober 2014)

Habt ihr eine ungefähre Empfehlung nach wievielen Monaten/Kilometern man den RP2 im E1 auf jeden Fall spätestens zum Service geben sollte?


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Oktober 2014)

5.000- 6.000km oder 1,0 bis 1,5 Jahre.
Was zuerst greift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (30. Oktober 2014)

Gleich noch ne Dämpferfrage hinterher: kann ich die Buchsen vom RP2 im Float X weiter verwenden?
Sonst bestelle ich bei Huber welche... ;-)


----------



## noie95 (30. Oktober 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 5.000- 6.000km oder 1,0 bis 1,5 Jahre.
> Was zuerst greift.


also nach nem halben jahr...!?!?


----------



## Erka (30. Oktober 2014)

Gebt ihr eure Dämpfer (und Gabeln ?) echt ohne "Anlass" im Sinne von Undichtigkeiten o.ä. zum Service?
Ist das wirklich nötig / sinnvoll, bzw. welche schwereren Schäden kann ich damit verhindern?

Beim Motorrad (von Autos will ich gar nicht reden) mache ich alle paar Jahre einen Ölwechsel an der Gabel, und das war's dann. Bei meiner alten Marzocchi MTB-Gabel übrigens auch. Vielleicht ist alle x Jahre mal eine Staubdichtung fällig. Der Dämpfer dämpft, und zwar ohne meine Zutun und über Jahre.
Fox baut ja auch nicht erst seit einem Jahr Dämpfer, so dass sie noch in der Lernphase wären.

Die Frage ist ernst gemeint, weil ich nicht verstehe weshalb ein ausgereiftes (?) Produkt derart wartungsintensiv sein soll.

Grüße
Rainer


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Oktober 2014)

AnAx schrieb:


> Gleich noch ne Dämpferfrage hinterher: kann ich die Buchsen vom RP2 im Float X weiter verwenden?
> Sonst bestelle ich bei Huber welche... ;-)


Passen.
ich würde ggf. die neuen Fox nehmen.
Gleiches Materil wie Huber (IGUS), aber mit Bund und Dichtung.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Oktober 2014)

Erka schrieb:


> Gebt ihr eure Dämpfer (und Gabeln ?) echt ohne "Anlass" im Sinne von Undichtigkeiten o.ä. zum Service?
> Ist das wirklich nötig / sinnvoll, bzw. welche schwereren Schäden kann ich damit verhindern?
> 
> Beim Motorrad (von Autos will ich gar nicht reden) mache ich alle paar Jahre einen Ölwechsel an der Gabel, und das war's dann. Bei meiner alten Marzocchi MTB-Gabel übrigens auch. Vielleicht ist alle x Jahre mal eine Staubdichtung fällig. Der Dämpfer dämpft, und zwar ohne meine Zutun und über Jahre.
> ...



Den jährlichen "kleinen Service" (reinigen & Ölwechsel) sollte man an der Gabel schon machen um den Dreck raus zu bekommen.
Dichtungen o. ä. nur wenn was kaputt ist.

Am Dämpfer gilt das gleiche für die Luftkammer.
Das Hydrauliköl ist bei einem RP nicht viel mehr als ein Schnapsglas voll.
Da sammelt sich Abrieb drin und selbst das Öl verschleißt.
Wenn man die Dinger dann öffnet ist oft schwarze Brühe drin.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. Oktober 2014)

Also ich hab noch keinen Dämpfer oder ne Gabel "einfach so" in Wartung gegeben. Lediglich vor nem Alpencross habe ich meinen Bikedealer mal nachschauen lassen.  
Und bisher tatsächlich absolut keinen Defekt. 

Gruß Dirk




RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Den jährlichen "kleinen Service" (reinigen & Ölwechsel) sollte man an der Gabel schon machen um den Dreck raus zu bekommen.
> Dichtungen o. ä. nur wenn was kaputt ist.
> 
> Am Dämpfer gilt das gleiche für die Luftkammer.
> ...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde einen Dämpfer auch nicht jedes Jahr in die Wartung geben, aber wenn du das nach 2-3 Jahren machst merkst du danach i.d.R. schon deutlich, dass es was gebracht hat 
Bei einer Totem oder Bomber 888 mit Stahlfeder kann man das natürlich problemlos selbst machen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand von euch den Link auf die Rotwild Ritter Google Tabelle zur Hand?


----------



## Erka (30. Oktober 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch den Link auf die Rotwild Ritter Google Tabelle zur Hand?



Sollte eigentlich ein "paar" Seiten vorher zu finden sein, aber hier ist er:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vQHH1u9aviIH7FiQpWt3MKCf75nsdffx9gE3rhwwHDs/edit#gid=0


----------



## Orakel (30. Oktober 2014)

s.397


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erka (3. November 2014)

Sagt mal, gibt es im Forum eigentlich einen Thread wie "Pimp your Rotwild" oder ähnliches?
Ich habe so etwas in einem anderen Forum von Fahrern von Hai-Pedelecs gesehen, und fand das ganz interessant und einen Erfahrungsaustausch bei Umbauten etc. recht nützlich.

An meinem Rad habe ich gerade erst an einem Alu-Ring getüftelt, der verhindern soll, dass sich die Kette zwischen kl. Kettenblatt und ISCG-Aufnahme verklemmen kann.

Bei dieser Gelegenheit: Gibt es eigentlich mehr X1- (oder sonstige) Rotwild-Fahrer, bei denen die Kette gelegentlich abspringt (und sich dann verkeilt)?
Mir ist dies schon mehrere Male passiert, meist beim Schalten. Die letzten paar Wochen war Ruhe, nachdem die Schaltung nochmal nachgestellt und ein Glied aus der Kette genommen wurde. Nur einmal bei einem kleinen Sprung ist die Kette wieder abgehüpft, diesmal allerdings vom großen Kettenblatt nach außen auf die Kurbel (trotz Shadow+ ON).

Grüße
Rainer


----------



## Maledivo (3. November 2014)

Hallo Rainer,

kannst mal ein Foto von Deinem X1 machen, insbesondere Bereich Kurbel, Kette und Schaltwerk?

Du schreibst, dass das Problem erst beim Schalten entsteht. Zeigt mir, dass die Kette zu lang ist oder eher Umwerfer zu weit eingestellt wurde.


----------



## Maledivo (3. November 2014)

Hallo Ritter,

Habe gestern MT4 durch Shimano XT (IceTech 203/180) ersetzt inkl. Shiftmix, es guckt nun cool aus (sehr aufgeräumt). Ergonomisch optimal.

Vorbau wurde auch verkürzt auf 53 mm.

Leider war schon zu dunkel für eine Probefahrt, kann erst am kommenden Sonntag .

Gruß Maledivo


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2014)

Erka schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gibt es im Forum eigentlich einen Thread wie "Pimp your Rotwild" oder ähnliches?
> Ich habe so etwas in einem anderen Forum von Fahrern von Hai-Pedelecs gesehen, und fand das ganz interessant und einen Erfahrungsaustausch bei Umbauten etc. recht nützlich.
> 
> An meinem Rad habe ich gerade erst an einem Alu-Ring getüftelt, der verhindern soll, dass sich die Kette zwischen kl. Kettenblatt und ISCG-Aufnahme verklemmen kann.
> ...




Ruf mal bei Rotwild an, ich glaube die haben einen solchen Ring in der Mache.
Wenn dir die kette vorne übers große Blatt runter fliegt, dann passiert das eigentlich nur bei Rückwärtstreten.
Da hilft dann wirklich nur eine Kettenführung.


----------



## Runterberger (3. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

hat jmd. von Euch Erfahrungen wie es bei Rotwild mit Kulanz bei Rahmenbruch 6 Wochen nach der Garantie aussieht?
Mein E1 hat letzte Woche die Grätsche gemacht,ich dachte immer das ich dieses Bike nie klein kriegen würde, und wollte damit noch in den Bikepark (war ich noch nie damit).
AnbeiderLink zum threat:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hint...ntung-nicht-mehr-drehen.732889/#post-12434360


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. November 2014)

Probier es aus und berichte dann, ich glaube das E1 haben noch nicht soviele kaputt bekommen als dass es da Erfahrungen beim Rahmentausch gäbe


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2014)

Das würdest du doch am Telefon sicher schneller und verlässlicher erfahren?
Ich hab nur Erfreuliches zu berichten und auch bisher noch nix Negatives gelesen.


----------



## Runterberger (3. November 2014)

Hab mich jetzt im ersten Step mal anden Shop gewendetbei dem ic auch gekauft habe.
Hatte da schon mal ne Rekamation die für mich gut ausging.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (3. November 2014)

Runterberger schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt im ersten Step mal anden Shop gewendetbei dem ic auch gekauft habe.
> Hatte da schon mal ne Rekamation die für mich gut ausging.



Hallo,
das habe ich auch so gemacht.
Hatte am alten E1 sogar zweimal nen Rahmenbruch, bzw. nen Riss an der Schweißnaht.
Beide mal hat mein Bikedealer (Firebike) den Rahmen bei Rotwild (fast) problemlos eingetauscht.
Auf jeden Fall aber für mich kostenneutral.

Gruß Dirk

PS: Beide mal konnte man an der Schwachstelle die Verbesserung erkennen, aber dennoch war der Rahmen tatsächlich beide mal leichter, als der Vorgänger. ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterberger (3. November 2014)

Hallo,

mein Problemist,das ich3 Wochen über die Garantie raus bin.

GrußStefan


----------



## Dirk Nennen (3. November 2014)

Runterberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Problemist,das ich3 Wochen über die Garantie raus bin.
> 
> GrußStefan




Denke auch das wird passen.
Bei mir war es einmal nach knapp zwei Jahren, und das zweite mal nach gut 3 Jahren.


----------



## Runterberger (3. November 2014)

Ich hoffe hoffe hoffe sehr das das klappt! Spekuliere auf einen Komplettrahmen, nicht nur den Hinterbau, da ich gerne XL hätte.
L war mir von Anfang an etwas zu klein aber in 2011 gab es XL noch nicht.


----------



## Erka (3. November 2014)

@Runterberger: Ärgerliche Sache, erwartet man eigentlich nicht bei so einem Rad 
Garantie hin oder her, so etwas darf meiner Meinung nach nicht passieren, und sollte von Rotwild gelöst werden.
Viel Glück !


----------



## Erka (3. November 2014)

*Abspringende Kette X1*

Hier erstmal ein (bereits vorhandenes) Foto:




Und hier noch eines mit meinem "Guard-Ring":




Die (Original-)Kette wurde inzwischen um 1 Glied gekürzt.
Wenn ich weiß, was genau ich in welchem Winkel fotografieren soll, mache ich gerne noch ein Bild.

Von dem Chain-Ring, den Rotwild in der Mache hat, hat mir mein Händler bereits erzählt. Das hat mir aber zu lange gedauert, denn das tut jedesmal weh, wenn sich die Kette in dem Spalt verkeilt und den Lack abfräst...

Abspringen vom großen Blatt ist die Ausnahme, und nur einmal bei einem kleinen Sprung "ins Flat" passiert. 
Sonst eben (soweit ich das nachvollziehen kann) meist beim Runterschalten ohne Last.
Seit Kürzen der Kette und Nachstellen des Umwerfers war bisher Ruhe, aber sicher ist sicher ...


----------



## Runterberger (3. November 2014)

Danke!!

Ich sehe das genauso,nur rechtlich hat man eben keine Chance.
Werde euch auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (3. November 2014)

Erka schrieb:


> Seit Kürzen der Kette und Nachstellen des Umwerfers war bisher Ruhe, aber sicher ist sicher ...



Hoffe es bleibt so


----------



## heizer1980 (3. November 2014)

Naja denke mal bei artgerechter Haltung der Räder passiert sowas halt mal. Und das wohl bei jedem Hersteller, die Frage ist nur wie geht man damit um und da nützt einem auch eine lebenslange Garantie auf Rahmenteile nichts, wenn der Hersteller im Schadensfall alles von sich weißt.
Hätte mich in dem Fall aber auch an Rotwild und meinen Shop gewendet, die hätten dir schon lange eine Antwort geben können, als irgendwelche Spekulationen hier im Forum.


----------



## Orakel (3. November 2014)

Erka schrieb:


> @Runterberger: Ärgerliche Sache, erwartet man eigentlich nicht bei so einem Rad
> Garantie hin oder her, so etwas darf meiner Meinung nach nicht passieren, und sollte von Rotwild gelöst werden.
> Viel Glück !


Jetzt bin ich mal Sarkastisch
bei welchem Rad/Marke erwartet (kann man erwarten)man dass so etwas passiert
Nur mal so am rande, Caynon schlägt sich schon seit 2011 mit immer an der gleichen stelle brechenden Sitzstreben rum


----------



## Runterberger (3. November 2014)

Ich denke schon das sowas mal passieren kann. Bin jetzt nur mal auf die Antwort von Rotwild gespannt. Anfrage läuft seit Samstag.


----------



## Erka (3. November 2014)

Orakel schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich mal Sarkastisch
> bei welchem Rad/Marke erwartet (kann man erwarten)man dass so etwas passiert...



Erwischt 
Außer bei einem Baumarkt-Fully für 600 EUR, dass tatsächlich im Gelände gefahren wird, würde ich das in der Tat bei keinem Rad "erwarten".
Bei einem Rotwild, das nach meiner Einschätzung doch etwas teurer ist als vergleichbar ausgestattete Räder vieler anderer Marken, würde ich es aber noch viel weniger erwarten 

Und wenn es doch passiert, würde ich wiederum erwarten, dass Rotwild sehr kulant und schnell reagiert, und das wieder in Ordnung bringt.
Wird schon werden...


----------



## XDennisX (3. November 2014)

@Erka:

auf deinem Bild hast Du einen Schutz vor dem Umwerfer montiert. Wie heißt des Ding und wo hast des her? Oder ist das Eigenbau?

Grüße Dennis


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. November 2014)

Ich hab einfach eine Kettenführung ohne den oberen "Umwerfer"-Teil montiert.
Da fällt die Kette dann auch nicht mehr nach innen runter und du hast unten sogar noch einen Aufsetzschutz, den sog. "Skid".







Von dem oberen Teil der Kettenführung habe ich nur die Schraube dran gelassen (etwas verlängert, damit sie die komplette Kette abdeckt), denn die verhindert zuverlässig ein Springen und somit Abfallen der Kette nach außen 

Zusammen mit Käfigdämpfung und einem NW-Kettenblatt ist es mir seitdem nicht mehr gelungen die Kette von ihrem Platz zu bringen, ein Thema was mich zuvor echt tierisch genervt hat.
Den oberen Teil der Kefü habe ich übrigens deshalb weggelassen, weil es bei mir mit 1x10 Antrieb sonst schleift, was vom Geräusch her für mich inakzeptabel ist.


----------



## Erka (3. November 2014)

@Dennis: Das Teil ist ein Eigenbau.
Würde ich mir so schnell aber nicht mehr antun wollen, da es bei dem geringen Abstand Reifen- Verbindungsstrebe eine ziemliche Fummelei war, das Teil vernünftig anzupassen und zu befestigen.
Es ist besser als nix, die Wirkung ist aber auch nicht optimal, da noch einiges an Dreck "von oben" kommt.
Für mein altes Rad (Eingelenker) hatte ich mir zwischen oberer und unterer Verbindungsstrebe eine durchgehende Abdeckung gebaut. Da bleiben Umwerfer und Hinterbaulager wirklich sauber.

@hiTCH-HiKER:
Danke für das Bild und die Anregung. Ist eine feine Sache mit Schraube oben und Skid unten.
Wenn ich eine (alte) Kettenführung dagehabt hätte, wäre das auch mein erste Gedanke gewesen zu sehen, was ich daraus machen kann.
Was den Aufsetzschutz betrifft: Hast du ihn schon mal "gebraucht", und hält die Aufnahme am Rahmen das gut aus?
Ich hatte nämlich auch kurz überlegt, den Alu-"Ring" nach unten / vorne bis über das große Kettenblatt hinaus zu verlängern. Hatte dann aber Bedenken, ob ich mir bei einem heftigen Aufsetzer nicht vielleicht die ISCG-Aufnahme am Rahmen demoliere. Dann wäre im Zweifelsfall eine kaputtes Kettenblatt das geringere Übel... oder eben ein Rockring.

Meine derzeitige Lösung ist ja auch erst "V2" (V1 war nur ein einfacher Ring um den Spalt zu verschließen). Wenn's reicht ist's gut, wen nicht muss ich eine "V3" machen 

P.S. Was auf deinem Foto rötlich hinter dem Kettenblatt durchschimmert: Gehört das zur Kettenführung, oder ist das die (fest mit dem Rahmen verbundene) ISCG-Aufnahme?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. November 2014)

@Erka:
Das rot eloxierte Teil ist die Aufnahme vom E1, das schwarze Blech davor (mit der "05" oben lesbar) ist die Kettenführung. Man sieht auch deutlich die großen Schrauben mit der die Führung an der Aufnahme montiert ist.

Der Aufsetzschutz bringt auf jeden Fall etwas, wenn auch sicher nicht ganz soviel wie diese alte Variante mit Syntace "Grinder" Schutzring:








Mit dem Teil hatte ich auf dem Val del Diaol "Skull Trail" am Gardasee einen echt üblen Aufsetzer auf Fels und da war wirklich nur ein etwas gröberer Kratzer drin, ohne nennenswert Materialabtrag oder gar ein Verbiegen des Schutzrings 

Hier auf dem linken Bild war das, volles Rohr über den Felsen 





Keine Ahnung ob so ein Plastik-Skid einen derartigen Aufsetzer übersteht, das hängt wohl davon ab wie spitz der jeweilige Untergrund ist, d.h. ob das Plastik bricht oder nur deformiert wird.
Besser als nix ist es auf jeden Fall und ich wollte halt ein Maximum an Bodenfreiheit, passend zum 30er Kettenblatt, was mit einem 36er Bash leider wieder einen wichtigen Zentimeter kosten würde.


----------



## Erka (3. November 2014)

Das ist recht überzeugend 
Wobei mir wohl auch die leichtere Variante reichen würde, wenn dann "streichel" ich mal eine Kante sanft mit dem Kettenrad 

Noch als kurzer Nachtrag zu meinen bisherigen Kettenabspringern:
Ich habe vorne als kleines Blatt ein 22'er statt des originalen 24'er. Vielleicht verstärkt auch das die Abspring-Neigung beim Schalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2014)

Hm, ich hab einfach die original Kettenführung von Rotwild draufgelassen (Heim2).
- Nach innen kann die Kette durch die Ankeplatte nicht mehr.
- Beim Rückwärtstreten passiert wegen der Spannrolle auch nix mehr.
- Und mit ShadowPlus ist sogar jedes Klappergeräusch weg.

Auch den Syntace Bash hab ich auch im Einsatz, sieht mittlerweile ganz schon kacke aus.
Im Winter geh ich dann wieder mit der Feile drüber und nehm die Fleischhaken weg...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. November 2014)

@RockyRider66:
Ich möchte bei meinem RP2 die Luftkammer verkleinern.
Welchen der Volume Spacer würdest du mir bei 85kg Gewicht empfehlen? Ziel ist von den 17bar Druck wegzukommen, aber er darf bei einem 1m Drop ins Flat schon durchschlagen, nur nicht bei jeder Senke die ich im Sitzen durchfahre... reicht da der kleine Spacer erstmal aus?
Hier sind die drei Spacer:
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6703313/


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> @RockyRider66:
> Ich möchte bei meinem RP2 die Luftkammer verkleinern.
> Welchen der Volume Spacer würdest du mir bei 85kg Gewicht empfehlen? Ziel ist von den 17bar Druck wegzukommen, aber er darf bei einem 1m Drop ins Flat schon durchschlagen, nur nicht bei jeder Senke die ich im Sitzen durchfahre... reicht da der kleine Spacer erstmal aus?
> Hier sind die drei Spacer:
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6703313/



Der RP2 hat doch noch die übergschobene Luftkammer?
Da kannst du das geld für Spacer in was anderes inverstieren und das hier machen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fox-dhx-air-tuning-fuer-mehr-mittleren-federweg.336003/

Pack die Kammer ruhig direkt mal voll und teste.
Dann kannst du variieren.
Den Dämpfer brauchst du wahrscheinlich nur beim ersten Mal demontieren weil die Kammer gerne in den O- Ringen klebt.
Danach nur Luft ablassen und Kammer runterstrippen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. November 2014)

Ok probier ich direkt mal, aber wenn ich ihn eh demnächst in der Wartung habe, welchen Volume Spacer würdest du denn für richtig halten?


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2014)

Ich habe mit den Volumenspacern bisher nur beim FloatX experimentiert, da kann man keine generelle Aussage treffen.
Wie oben schon beschrieben würde ich die Kammer am RP zu Beginn mal vollpacken und das möglich Machbare zu kennen.
Dann iterativ testen.
Möglicherweise änderst du die Spacer sogar je nach Jahreszeit und Speed.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. November 2014)

Hab jetzt einfach mal 2 Lagen je 1,5cm vom unteren Teil des Xylit-Kaugummi reingepackt:






Dann auf 15bar (2bar weniger) aufgepumpt und es macht einen echt guten Eindruck.
Jetzt muss ich mal sehen ob und wann ich den Dämpfer zum Durchschlagen bekomme...
Guter Tipp auf jeden Fall zum Ausprobieren


----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. November 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> @RockyRider66:
> Ich möchte bei meinem RP2 die Luftkammer verkleinern.
> Welchen der Volume Spacer würdest du mir bei 85kg Gewicht empfehlen? Ziel ist von den 17bar Druck wegzukommen, aber er darf bei einem 1m Drop ins Flat schon durchschlagen, nur nicht bei jeder Senke die ich im Sitzen durchfahre... reicht da der kleine Spacer erstmal aus?
> Hier sind die drei Spacer:
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6703313/



Hi,
also ich habe bei 81kg Gewicht (plus Kleidung und Ausrüstung) den mittleren Spacer rein gemacht (beim RP2 BV). 
Fahre damit ein RX2 - 26 Zoll.
Damit konnte ich den Luftdruck von 210 PSI auf 170 PSI runter schrauben.
Der Hinterbau fühlt sich nochmal sensibler an, wippt nicht so stark nach in Senken (hat ein wenig Einstellarbeit mit der Zugstufe gedauert) und nutzt bei Sprüngen den gesamten Federweg gut aus.

Einziger Nachteil (falls man das so sagen kann).
Wollte eigentlich das wippen in der Plattform damit auch kleiner bekommen, was aber nicht funktioniert hat. Das ist unverändert, also auch nicht schlechter geworden. ;-))
Daher bleibt es jetzt erstmal so.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. November 2014)

Es gibr hier irgendwo eine Tabelle aus der man erkennen kann, was man an Spacern reinpacken kann und was nicht:
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm


----------



## chris-2 (5. November 2014)

Ist schon jemand von euch das 2015er X1 mit X-Fusion-Dämpfer gefahren? Mich würde interessieren wie es sich im Vergleich zum 2014er mit Fox-Dämpfer schlägt. Ein Vergleich zum 2012er wäre auch nicht schlecht, da ich dieses selber fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. November 2014)

Mein 29er HT hat neue Laufräder + Reifen bekommen. Mal gespannt wie sich Tubeless auf den großen Rädern fährt.


----------



## XDennisX (7. November 2014)

@Gianty:
Hast dir was von Whizz wheels gegönnt? ;-)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. November 2014)

Nö, nach WW und LightWolf gab es jetzt mal einen von GermanLightness. Der älteste LRS hat 12 harte Jahre auf dem Buckel und ist immer noch im Einsatz 
Die laufen alle noch wie am ersten Tag. WW habe ich auf den Enduros, dem RR und Marathonfully, der LRS von Felix ist auf dem leichten 26“ XC Hardtail.


----------



## Orakel (7. November 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Nö, nach WW und LightWolf gab es jetzt mal einen von GermanLightness. Der älteste LRS hat 12 harte Jahre auf dem Buckel und ist immer noch im Einsatz
> Die laufen alle noch wie am ersten Tag.


German Lightness ist ne gute Adresse


----------



## uphillking (8. November 2014)

Schon mal jemand hier das neue Q1 27,5 gefahren? Oder zumindest live gesehen?
Weiss jemand wie das mit den Decals bei der"Raw"-Version ist, Klarlack drüber oder nur aufgedruckt?


----------



## at021971 (8. November 2014)

Die Decals werden beim RAW Rahmen wie beim R.X1 FS und R.E1 FS unter einer Klarlackschicht liegen. Nur beim anodisierte Rahmen liegen sie ungeschätzt auf der Beschichtung. Gefahren bin ich das 2014er bei den Rotwild Performance Days. Würde eher zum R.X1 FS oder gleich R.E1 FS greifen. Die haben mir auf der Runde besser gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (8. November 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort. Was hat dir denn am Q1 nicht so gut gefallen?
Nächtes Jahr steht evtl ein neues Bike an. Soll mein Liteville MK3 ersetzten.
Eckdaten: Federweg zirka 140mm, solide mit gutem Vortrieb und max. 12kg schwer.
Fox Float 32 oder 34 Gabel, 1-fach Antrieb, viel XTR, DT 1501 Laufräder, leichte 2.4er Reifen, fixe Stütze.
90% Mittelgebirge 10% Alpen. Max S2-3. Ein schnelles, leichtes, komfortables 27,5 Trailbike.
Rotwild Q1 
Liteville MK12 
Santa Cruz Bonson
Spezi Stumpjumper


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. November 2014)

Ich war dem Q1 auch erst skeptisch gegenüber.
Bei den Perfomancedays hatte ich leider keins abbekommen.
Konnte es aber jetzt vom Kollegen mehrfach fahren.
Super Hinterbau der etwas mehr auf Vortrieb getrimmt ist als der vom X1, aber keineswegs kastriert.
Verarbeitung gefällt und die Sitzposition ist top.
Fürs Mittelgebirge zu empfehlen.


----------



## at021971 (8. November 2014)

Das R.Q1 FS würde ich als Ersatz für mein R.GT1 FS in Erwägung ziehen. Es ist von der Art her sehr Ähnlich. Hat einen strafferen Hinterbau, so wie das R.GT1 FS auch, welches ja von einem Racebike (RCC 1.0, RCC1.2, R.R1 FS 26" und R.R2 FS 26") abgeleitet ist. Ähnlich wie beim R.Q1 FS, das ja auch das Federungssystem vom R.R2 FS 29" bzw. R.C1 FS 29" übernommen hat. Das heißt, wenn ich mehr Vortrieb will, dann ist das R.Q1 FS das Richtige. Will ich mehr Abfahrtperformance dann greife ich zum R.X1 FS 27,5" oder gleich zum R.E1 FS 27,5". Nachdem es das R.Q1 FS 27,5" nun auch in RAW gibt, hätte ich auch bezüglich der Optik keine Bedenken mehr. Anodísiert käme es mir nicht ins Haus. Das passt einfach nicht mit den Rotwild Decales zusammen. Da braucht es einen mehr oder weniger nackten Rahmen wie beim Liteville. Da ich aber eher eine Alternative zum R.GT1 FS haben möchte, würde ich heute zu R.X1 FS oder R.E1 FS tendieren. Was mir auch nicht so gefällt, ist der doch recht dünne Rohrsatz des R.Q1 FS. Von der Optik her könnte das Bike schon ein wenig fetter daherkommen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. November 2014)

Ist schon Oldi?
Aber schön war es heute wieder.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. November 2014)

Das fette Unterrohr vom alten E1 ist einfach immernoch geil


----------



## Groudon (9. November 2014)

Gibt es unter euch einen R.X1 650b Fahrer aus dem Raum München?

Ich überlege mir das Rad zuzulegen, will aber schon mal proberollen in Größe L.


----------



## Maledivo (9. November 2014)

Womöglich letzte Update an meinem guten C1 FS:



kürzere Vorbau (53 mm) / XT Bremsen 203/180er

Evtl. noch den Kurbel auf Zweifach mit Bashguard (benutze dritte Zahnscheibe kaum noch) und 2,3er Baron am Hinterrad.

Einige Teilen an jetzigem C1 ist ein wenig too much für ein Light AM Bike - die werden aber an künftigen E1 Rahmen übernommen, nur muss ich erst mal eins finden!

Bin 1,78 m groß - eigentlich hatte ich gezielt M-Rahmen gesucht - wäre L Rahmen ein wenig zu groß? An meinem C1 habe ich Oberrohrlänge von 590 mm und E1 in M ist um 10 mm kürzer, bei L-Rahmen um 10 mm länger. Da könnte evtl. mit noch kürzere Vorbau relativieren.

Durch kürzere Vorbau müsste mein Tacho nun auf Lenker ausweichen, für technische Trails ist dieser Position nicht ideal, der rutscht oft. Wie macht Ihr es? Brauche es nicht ständig, jedoch ab und zu auf km-Stand schauen oder auf die Zeit wäre mir schon recht. Habe zwar auch ne Smartphones mit Komoot instaliert, der wird bei jedem Tour auch aktiviert, aber der Smartphones liegt im Rucksack, also nicht jederzeit griffbereit.


----------



## Maledivo (9. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist schon Oldi?
> Aber schön war es heute wieder.



Vielleicht sollst Du den Q1 von Deinem Kollege holen und mir dein E1 vekaufen . Spaß beiseite, dein E1 passt ganz gut zu dir / deine Fahrweise .

Heute könnte ich die XT-Bremse testen - echt ein Hammer - hatte nie gedacht dass der Unterschied zu Magura so enorm ist. Es ruckelt am Gabel auch nix mehr. An dem E1 (2014er) wo ich getestet habe sind wohl die XT Bremsen schlecht entlüftet worden, daher hatte ich auch mit Anschaffung der XT-Bremse lange gewartet.

Kürzere Vorbau hat mir bei unsere Stadtwaldtrails enorm geholfen - fühle mich wohler.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch den E1 Rahmen und 180er Gabel.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2014)

mit einer 180er Gabel kann ich noch weiterhelfen...


----------



## Erka (9. November 2014)

@Groudon: Hast du denn schon einen Händler?
Ansonsten kann ich dir empfehlen, mal bei Rad(t)los (Markus Nast) in Gauting anzufragen. Im Sommer hatte er ein X1 in L da, und ist auch sonst von mir eine Empfehlung wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (9. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> mit einer 180er Gabel kann ich noch weiterhelfen...



Ohne E1-Rahmen sicherlich sinnlos und an C1 würde ich es nicht montieren, ...

Also erst Rahmen/Dämpfer dann kommen Gabel und ich werde Dich natürlich anfragen, ...


----------



## at021971 (9. November 2014)

Groudon schrieb:


> Gibt es unter euch einen R.X1 650b Fahrer aus dem Raum München?
> Ich überlege mir das Rad zuzulegen, will aber schon mal proberollen in Größe L.



Fahre doch mal bei Markus Nast in Gauting (Firma Rad(t)los) vorbei oder rufe vorher an. Vielleicht hat er eines da. Er ist zudem sehr eng mit der Firma ADP/Rotwild verbunden und macht z.B. auch auf Messen wie der EuroBike Standdienst.


----------



## 123disco (10. November 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> .. - die werden aber an künftigen E1 Rahmen übernommen, nur muss ich erst mal eins finden!
> 
> Bin 1,78 m groß - eigentlich hatte ich gezielt M-Rahmen gesucht - wäre L Rahmen ein wenig zu groß? An meinem C1 habe ich Oberrohrlänge von 590 mm und E1 in M ist um 10 mm kürzer, bei L-Rahmen um 10 mm länger. Da könnte evtl. mit noch kürzere Vorbau relativieren.



E1 (2011) in M liegt "bike"-gefühlt sehr nah an meinem X1 (2010) in L, daher wird  dir ein E1 in L im Vergleich zu deinem C1 M riesig vorkommen.

Bin selber 1,78 und mit nicht mal so kurzem Schritt; M passt perfekt beim E1. Würde nicht nur auf Oberrohr achten. Das kann man per Sattelstellung/Vorbau anpassen, aber das E1 (12/13) hat in L auch solide 1200mm Radstand. Mir war das für meine Größe und Einsatzbereich etwas zu "unverspielt", wobei ich bei M mit 84 Schrittweite am Berg Sattelstütze auf Maxauszug fahre. Zu 95% wird M passend sein. Solltest du nur Shuttlen, Liften oder hauptsächlich im Bikepark bergab unterwegs sein, ist L auch für 178 super.

..Ps. Vergiss nicht für dein C1 dann gleich Staubwedel mitzukaufen.
...Ps.Ps. gilt alles für die 26" Varianten. 2014er E1 fällt kleiner aus.


----------



## Maledivo (10. November 2014)

Danke für die Schilderung, es geht in Richtung M.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. November 2014)

123disco schrieb:


> Ps. Vergiss nicht für dein C1 dann gleich Staubwedel mitzukaufen.


----------



## mmoody (11. November 2014)

Hallo an die Runde,
brauche mal den Rat der hier versammelten Rotwildfahrer.
Ich bin noch bis vor kurzem einen X1 aus 2012 in L gefahren, da ich vor der Frage stand, das Rad mit neuen Teile aufzurüsten oder ein neues bestellen, hab ich mich für die zweite Lösung entschieden.
ich habe gerade den 2014 X1 in M zu probe, ein super Bike, nur etwas zu klein.
Ich bin 183cm mit eine Schrittlänge von ca 85 cm.
Erst wollte ich den X1 2015 mit Fox 36 170 Gabel und Fox Dämpfer  bestellen, nach dem ich hier fast das ganze Forum durch gelesen habe,( war ein Fehler glaube ich  ),habe ich mich doch für den E1 entschieden weil ich befürchtete das ich es bereuen würde, nicht das E1 genommen zu haben und den X1 mit der Gabel die Geo zu versauen.
Jetzt wollte ich nur eine Bestätigung ob ich das richtige bestellt habe.

E1 in L mit der Pro Ausstattung meine Änderung E1700 Laufräder und RT81 ICE 203/180MM .
Frage ob e13 Kurbel oder Xt ?


Komme aus Darmstadt und fahre gerne den Frankenstein die Rinne(nicht die Hauptrinne), die Magnetsteine und so weiter.


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. November 2014)

Na, dann hättest du ja das 3te E1 hier in der Ecke  

Auf geht´s und drück auf den Bestellbutton  Oder holst du´s beim Wellmann?

Ob E13 oder XT is egal und is mMn Geschmacksache.


----------



## mmoody (11. November 2014)

Bestellt ist es ja 
leider noch nicht in RAW lieferbar, musste die Tage kommen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. November 2014)

mmoody schrieb:


> Hallo an die Runde,
> brauche mal den Rat der hier versammelten Rotwildfahrer.
> Ich bin noch bis vor kurzem einen X1 aus 2012 in L gefahren, da ich vor der Frage stand, das Rad mit neuen Teile aufzurüsten oder ein neues bestellen, hab ich mich für die zweite Lösung entschieden.
> ich habe gerade den 2014 X1 in M zu probe, ein super Bike, nur etwas zu klein.
> ...


alles richtig gemacht.
Kurbel würde ich nach wie vor XT fahren wenn 2-fach.
36er & 22er Blatt kosten zusammen ~35,-€,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (11. November 2014)

mmoody schrieb:


> Komme aus Darmstadt und fahre gerne den Frankenstein die Rinne(nicht die Hauptrinne), die Magnetsteine und so weiter.



E1 ist ja quasi schon fast das offizielle Rotwild-Ritter-Ross und in jedem Fall eine gute Wahl.
Glückwunsch!
Komme auch aus Deiner Ecke und bin im gleichen Revier unterwegs. Für mich ist aber ein X1 nicht zwingend die schlechtere Wahl. Fahre aber auch nur selten mit FullFace und Rüstung.
Bei den Sachen die ich an der Rinne mit meinem X1 (26") nicht fahre/springe würde mir ein E1 auch nicht helfen


----------



## mmoody (11. November 2014)

Das neue X1 ist auch ein tolles Bike, nur wollte ich die X Fusion nicht und da der nackte E1 Rahmen nicht mal 150 Gramm mehr wiegt war die Entscheidung für mich einfach


----------



## mmoody (11. November 2014)

@ abi  die Sprünge lass ich auch liegen.bin ja Selbstständig.


----------



## abi_1984 (11. November 2014)

mmoody schrieb:


> Das neue X1 ist auch ein tolles Bike, nur wollte ich die X Fusion nicht



Interessant. Ich kann mit den mitleidigen Blicken von Kennern und Bikebravoabonnenten gut leben, weil ich in meinem  Rotwild "nur" Gabel und Dämpfer von X Fusion verbaut habe...wohlgemerkt freiwillig und hochzufrieden.
Sind meiner Meinung nach sehr gute (und absolut unterbewertete Produkte), nur blöderweise keine Statussymbole. Passiert mir aber öfter dass mir andere Sachen taugen als irgendwelchen Testredakteuren und Profis. 
Mein Tip: Selbst mal probieren.


----------



## MisterKanister (12. November 2014)

Servus Leute,
habe noch nicht sehr viel Ahnung mit der Materie und hoffe auf euren Rat. Ich fahren mein Rotwild E1 pro 13ner in der Standardausführung und würde ganz gerne meine XT 2x10 in eine 1x konfigurieren. Welchen Antrieb könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Next? Turbin? Und wie verhält sich eine neue Kurbel mit den anderen Komponenten wie Schaltwerk XT oder Kassette Shimano?

Beste Grüße


----------



## ScottRog69 (12. November 2014)

Hi Mmoody, gute Wahl. Fahre auch ein e1 mj 2012 in Pro/ evo / custom Mix. Bin sehr Happy damit und auch gerne Richtung Ludwigshöhe und Franky unterwegs. Alternative zu Wellmann hättest hier mal fragen können. Beratung und preislich top. Www.radsport360.de

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. November 2014)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Interessant. Ich kann mit den mitleidigen Blicken von Kennern und Bikebravoabonnenten gut leben, weil ich in meinem  Rotwild "nur" Gabel und Dämpfer von X Fusion verbaut habe...wohlgemerkt freiwillig und hochzufrieden.
> Sind meiner Meinung nach sehr gute (und absolut unterbewertete Produkte), nur blöderweise keine Statussymbole. Passiert mir aber öfter dass mir andere Sachen taugen als irgendwelchen Testredakteuren und Profis.
> Mein Tip: Selbst mal probieren.



Es gibt heute kaum noch schlechtes Material aber sehr viele User die das vorhandene Potential aus Unwissenheit nicht richtig nutzen bzw nicht richtig ausnutzen ( einstellen ) können. Unterm Strich ist dann das Material Scheiße und es werden haarsträubende Gründe/angebliche Fakten verbreitet die dann hartnäckig verteidigt werden.

Das Meiste was zum Thema Fahrwerk zu lesen ist dient eher zur Unterhaltung. Du bist einer der ganz wenigen der statt endlos am Setup rumzuschrauben und nie das Richtige findet einfach zufrieden das Hobby geniest.


----------



## chris-2 (12. November 2014)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Interessant. Ich kann mit den mitleidigen Blicken von Kennern und Bikebravoabonnenten gut leben, weil ich in meinem  Rotwild "nur" Gabel und Dämpfer von X Fusion verbaut habe...wohlgemerkt freiwillig und hochzufrieden.
> Sind meiner Meinung nach sehr gute (und absolut unterbewertete Produkte), nur blöderweise keine Statussymbole. Passiert mir aber öfter dass mir andere Sachen taugen als irgendwelchen Testredakteuren und Profis.
> Mein Tip: Selbst mal probieren.


 
Wie kam es dazu, hat Dir der als Standard verbaute Dämpfer von Fox nicht zugesagt oder hattest Du einen Rahmen ohne Dämpfer gekauft? Mich interessiert der Vergleich zwischen den Beiden in einem X1. Denke nämlich zur Zeit über einen Kauf nach.
Ach und es geht um die Performance nicht um das Statussymbol.


----------



## mmoody (12. November 2014)

Die 2015 x1 sind in aller Ausstattungen mit X Fusion ausgestattet. 
Ich habe nur den 2014 mit der Fox zum testen da, deswegen kann ich zu den X Fusion nichts sagen, außer das mein Mechaniker meines Vertrauen, mir zu der Fox Ausstellung geraten hat. 
Und da ich sehr gute Konditionen bekomme machen die 300 € mehr auch nicht den Unterschied.
Übrigens gehöre ich zu der Kategorie, darauf sitzen und fahren. Das Ist mein Hobby


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2014)

@Antrieb;
Du kannst eigentlich alles an 9-fach und 10-fach mischen, inwiefern SRAM und Shimano weiß ich nicht.

@Fahrwerk:
Rotwild stellt uns (soweit ich das überblicken kann) anspruchslose Fahrwerke zur Seite.
Soll heißen, man kann ganz gewöhnliche Federelemente in der Standardausführung fahren und probieren. Der Dämpfer muss nicht irgendwelche Konstruktionsfehler des Hinterbaus ausbaden.
Da kann die leichte Mauerlaus sich ein soft abgetsimmten Dämpfer einbauen, und der Speckbulle das Gegenteil.

Meiner Meinung nach haben C1, X1, E1, Q1 gelungene Fahrwerke, Ingenieure halt...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach haben C1, X1, E1, Q1 gelungene Fahrwerke, Ingenieure halt...


----------



## abi_1984 (12. November 2014)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Wie kam es dazu, hat Dir der als Standard verbaute Dämpfer von Fox nicht zugesagt oder hattest Du einen Rahmen ohne Dämpfer gekauft? Mich interessiert der Vergleich zwischen den Beiden in einem X1. Denke nämlich zur Zeit über einen Kauf nach.
> Ach und es geht um die Performance nicht um das Statussymbol.



Die Geschichte ist länger...
Die 150er 32er Talas die ich ursprünglich drin hatte, hat nicht gut funktioniert. Wollte ne leichte 34er mit 160mm um auch noch einen flacheren Steuerrohrwinkel zu kriegen. Hatte die Gelegenheit verschiedene Fox- und XFusion Gabeln im Neuzustand und auch eingefahren zu drücken. Und die Fox Gabeln haben mich (damals) diesbezüglich nicht überzeugt. Wobei FOX inzwischen 
Bei mir muss ein Prodikt einfach out of the box gut funktionieren. Und ich gebe einfacher, bezahlbarer Technik die mit geringem Pflegeaufwand gut funktioniert durchaus den Vorzug gegenüber Weltraumtechnik mit der ich dauernd zur Inspektion muss ;-)
Dämpfer: Meinem persönlichen Popometer sagt der XFusion Dämpfer im X1 mehr zu. Den Fox hätte ich ohne Modifikationen nicht so abgestimmt bekommen, dass er sensibel anspricht und trotzdem nicht durchschlägt. Der X-Fusion ist weniger spritzig, wippt aber auch weniger. Mehr Federweg und trotzdem weniger Kurbelaufsetzer hat mir der Dämpfer auch noch beschert.
Ist aber eine meine ganz individuelle Wahrnehmung.


----------



## keller79 (12. November 2014)

Kurz zum Thema: Habe bei meinem 2011er X1 auch den Fox RP2 gegen einen Monarch RT3 ersetzt. Der Fox war am Anfang des Federwegs zu soft, hach hinten raus dann aber zu progressiv. Der Monarch passt da besser, deutlich linearer über den kompletten Federweg.


----------



## chris-2 (12. November 2014)

Ok, zu den 32er und 34er Gabeln bestimmter Modelljahre braucht man nicht viel zu sagen, hatte bei meinem letzten Bike auch Probleme.
Zum Dämpfer, der Fox ist also sensibler und kommt mit schneller Schlagfolge besser zurecht, bietet aber weniger Durchschlagsreserven. Verstehe ich das so richtig?
Ich habe ja das 2012er X1. Zu dem kann ich nur sagen, dass es perfekt ist. Sehr sensibel und mit Durchschläge hab ich auch kein Problem. Wenn ich nun ein Neues kaufe sollte es daran anknüpfen. Straffer bzw. weniger sensibel wäre nicht so toll.


----------



## abi_1984 (12. November 2014)

MisterKanister schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> habe noch nicht sehr viel Ahnung mit der Materie und hoffe auf euren Rat. Ich fahren mein Rotwild E1 pro 13ner in der Standardausführung und würde ganz gerne meine XT 2x10 in eine 1x konfigurieren. Welchen Antrieb könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Next? Turbin? Und wie verhält sich eine neue Kurbel mit den anderen Komponenten wie Schaltwerk XT oder Kassette Shimano?
> 
> Beste Grüße



Du hast mit der XT 2-fach Kurbel beste Voraussetzungen für die Umrüstung auf 1x10, vorausgesetzt Du hast schon ein Shadow Plus Schaltwerk.
Brauchst keinesfalls eine neue Kurbel.
Ich würde so vorgehen (und zwar eins nach dem andern, nicht alles auf einmal):

1.) XT Kurbel lassen. Kettenblatt Narrow Wide mit der gewünschten Zähnezahl und zwar anstelle des kleinen Kettenblatts (wegen der besseren Kettenlinie). Wenn Dir 30 Zähne reichen, dann z.B. das 30T 64BCD von http://absoluteblack.cc/xx1-style-shimano.html
Damit hast Du auch ohne Kettenführung ziemlich sicher keine Abwürfe.
2.) Wegen Optik, Kettnblattschutz und zusätzlichem Schutz gegen Abfallen der Kette nach aussen anstatt des großen Kettenblatts einen passenden Bashring dazu http://absoluteblack.cc/bashring.html
3.) Wenn Du 11-40 oder 11-42 Kassette brauchst benötigst Du noch ein entsprechendes Ritzel (inzwischen gibt es hier diverse Anbieter). 
4.) Wenn es Probleme gibt mit der Einstellung des Schaltwerks gibt kann  http://int.oneupcomponents.com/collections/all-products/products/rad-cage helfen oder Selbstbaumodifikationen.

Lektüre gibt es reichlich:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/uebersicht-diy-1x10-umbau.676175/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/xx1-alternativen-diy.601751/

Hier mal ein Bild von meiner FC-M 785:


http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f3/17/1735/1735108-87c1r3iey8fq-ab64bcd30tundbashring-medium.jpg


----------



## 123disco (12. November 2014)

mmoody schrieb:


> .. nachdem ich hier fast das ganze Forum durch gelesen habe,( war ein Fehler glaube ich  )...


Großer Fehler



mmoody schrieb:


> ..,habe ich mich doch für den E1 entschieden.



..wenn du anderes Rad danach bestellt hättest, wäre es auch ein Wunder.

Beachte aber, daß hier meist über den 26" - Oldtimer geschrieben wurde.
Mit dem E1 hast du nichts falsch gemacht. X1 und E1 sind sich mittlerweile aber auch sehr ähnlich..ohne Aufschrift könnte ich die beiden nicht unterscheiden. (Na gut, habe die Wippe im Vergleich-Suchbild entdeckt). Freue mich auf Berichte von deinem neuen Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (12. November 2014)

123disco schrieb:


> Großer Fehler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann mich nur anschließen.
Auch wenn hier tatsächlich viel über den "26 Zoll Oldtimer" geredet wird, hast du sicher nichts falsch gemacht.
Ich stand im Frühjahr vor der exakt gleichen Entscheidung, und habe mich auch  für das E1 entschieden, und muss sagen:
Alles richtig gemacht!
Das beste Bike das ich je gefahren haben (zumindest für meine Einsatz)!


----------



## mmoody (12. November 2014)

Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen 
Mir war das bewusst das es den alten E1 hier beschrieben würde, Es hat mir aber sehr bei meine Entscheidungsfindung geholfen.
Danke hier für 
Und wenn es doch nichts für mein Fahrprofil ist, wird es auf ein x1 wieder zurück gebaut was ich aber nicht glaube


----------



## MisterKanister (12. November 2014)

@ abi 1984:
Vielen Dank, für deine schnelle Antwort! Du hast mich auf jeden Fall etwas weiter bringen können.

1) Ich werde deinen Rat befolgen und vorerst bei der XT bleiben. Mir war das mit dem Umbau nicht so recht klar. Ich würde folgendes KB gerne verbauen. Dürfte doch eigtl. passen?!
http://www.raceface.com/components/rings/rings/single-ring-narrow-wide/
2) Wegen der Optik: Eigtl. dürfte es doch auch keine Probleme geben, wenn ich das kleine KB weglasse und anstelle ein Bashguard einsetze. Was meinst du?
3) Über das Ritzel hatte ich neulich auch schon mal nachgedacht und für gut befunden 
4) wollen wir hoffen das es keine gibt  

Der Umbau auf einfach mit dem Bashring sieht ordentlich aus!

Für die weiteren Links besten Dank!


----------



## abi_1984 (13. November 2014)

@MisterKanister: Gerne. 
Zu Deiner Kettenblattfrage: Bei 1x10 Umbauten versucht man den Kettenschräglauf für das große  Ritzel zu minimieren. Bei einer Dreifach Kurbel würde man also das mittlere Kettenblatt ersetzen und bei Bedarf noch mit Unterlegscheiben nach innen versetzen (oder gleich ein Kettenblatt nehmen, wo der Spacer quasi eingebaut ist, z.B. einige Modelle von Race Face). 
Bei Deiner zweifach XT Kurbel hast Du die Situation dass die Kettenlinie auf der inneren Montageposition für ein planes Kettenblatt schon optimal ist. Nachteil ist dass der Lochkreis hier 64mm beträgt und die Auswahl an Kettenblättern nicht allzu groß ist. Außerdem sieht es ohne Bashring dann übel aus. Deswegen habe ich mich für die Lösung von Absolute Black entschieden.
Das Race Face Kettenblatt ist von der Funktion grundsätzlich gut. Habe auch eins im Einsatz an meinem Zweitrad, allerdings auf ner dreifach Kurbel, mittlere Montageposition ungespacert.


----------



## Orakel (13. November 2014)

http://enduro-mtb.com/aus-der-ausgabe-das-rotwild-r-x1-fs-27-5-im-test/


----------



## MisterKanister (14. November 2014)

@ abi 1984:
Gut, spätestens jetzt habe ich das Prinzip verstanden. 
Was hälst du von folgendem.. 
1) Kettenblatt 
http://www.tuning-bikes.de/index.php
2)Bashring
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/hope-lightweight-kettenschutzring-ultraleicht-/rp-prod80485
3) Ritzel
http://www.wigglesport.de/e-thirteen-ritzel-zur-kassettenerweiterung/

Welches Ritzel ist sinniger 40 oder 42?


----------



## 123disco (14. November 2014)

MisterKanister schrieb:


> @ abi 1984:
> Gut, spätestens jetzt habe ich das Prinzip verstanden.
> Was hälst du von folgendem..
> 1) Kettenblatt
> ...



Check mal http://ritzelrechner.de und vergleiche Bandbreite, bzw überleg wie oft du höchsten Gang im Einsatz hast. Ich nutze  36:22 hier an Ahr & Eifel als Frequenztreter oft. 42:28 (entspräche 36:33-14) oder 42:30 (etwa 36:30-13) wäre minimum. 
42 also auf jeden Fall. Ob das mit 34er Kassette geht oder 36er nötig ist checken.
Finde ja 1x10 optisch chic, weiss aber nicht, ob mir in techn Trails hochschalten quer über die Kassette schnell genug wäre.


----------



## abi_1984 (14. November 2014)

@MisterKanister:
Ein 1x10 Umbau hat immer einen ungewissem Ausgang. Eine gewisse Experimentier- und Bastelfreude gehört dazu.
Ob das Ergebnis zufriedenstellend funktioniert, hängt auch ganz stark von der Montage ab. Hier gibt es einige Dinge, die überdeutlich ins Gewicht fallen, nämlich Geometrie des Schaltauges bzw. Einstellung der B-Screw am  Schaltwerk und die Kettenlänge.

In jedem Fall hast Du gegenüber der SRAM 1x11 Nachteile bezüglich Bandbreite und Schaltperformance, die sich nicht wegdiskutieren lassen.

Die von Dir verlinkten Teile kenne ich nur aus aus Berichten. Insofern habe ich keine konkrete Meinung dazu.

Nur ganz kurz:
zu 1) Kettenblattlink ist nicht so ganz zielführend.
zu 2) Die meisten Bashringe sind für die Montage anstelle des äußeren Kettenblatts bei Dreifach Kurbeln! Bei der zweifach XT Kurbel montierst Du aber nach innen. Kann also passieren dass Du die Schrift auf dem Kettenblatt nicht lesen kanst oder die Einfräsungen für die Kettenblattschrauben nicht nutzt. Habe lange gewartet bis Absolute Black endlich einen Bashring gemacht hat, der speziell auch für die M785 Kurbel passt.
zu 3) 42er Ritzel ist besser für die Beine, 40er für die Funktion. Ich fahre ein 42er Ritzel von ibc-User mirfe und eins von ibc-user sascha.ochmann. Die Jungs haben einen geilen Job gemacht lange bevor das Thema kommerziell interessant wurde. 

Ich würde das Thema hier nicht weiter vertiefen wollen. Dürfte die meisten nicht sonderlich interessieren. 

Kannst mich aber gerne persönlich anschreiben.


----------



## Maledivo (14. November 2014)

Hallo Ritter,

Bin auch dabei 3-fach Kurbel auf 2-fach umzubauen.

Habe momentan 24-32-42.

Würde 42 entfernen und durch Bash ersetzen, 32er wird durch 36er ersetzt. Kann man 24er so lassen oder sollte man auf 22er umrüsten? Würde 22er aber nicht dringend benötigen, da ich momentan 24er mit 36er Kassette jedes Berg hochkomme.

Überall sehe ich 22/36 oder 24/38.

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. November 2014)

Fahrwerk:

Je mehr man mit seinem Bike warm wird umso schneller fährt man und umso straffer wird das Fahrwerk abgestimmt. Irgendwann beschäftigt sich der Kopf mehr damit auf der Strecke zu bleiben als mit irgendwelchen Einstellungen die nie alles abdecken können was in einer Abfahrt so kommt.

Dank der guten Auslegung der ROTWILD Bikes ist das “auf der Strecke bleiben“ kein Problem und die volle Konzentration kann in Geschwindigkeit investiert werden.

Die Fahrwerke haben alle mehr Reserven als wir Mut und Fahrkönnen aufbringen können.


----------



## abi_1984 (14. November 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hallo Ritter,
> 
> Überall sehe ich 22/36 oder 24/38.



...die aber dann auch mit nem entsprechenden zweifach Umwerfer geschaltet werden, der von der Geometrie an diese Kettenblattgrößen und den veränderten Schwenkbereich angepasst ist. Also Obacht ;-)


----------



## Maledivo (14. November 2014)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> ...die aber dann auch mit nem entsprechenden zweifach Umwerfer geschaltet werden, der von der Geometrie an diese Kettenblattgrößen und den veränderten Schwenkbereich angepasst ist. Also Obacht ;-)



Danke.

D.h. mit meinem jetzigen Umwerfers kann ich 24/36 problemlos schalten, richtig?

Muss nur am Schalthebel auf Zweifach umschalten.

Wie es ausschaut wird ein E-Thirteen Bash 36T und ein Shimano 36er gekauft.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. November 2014)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> ...die aber dann auch mit nem entsprechenden zweifach Umwerfer geschaltet werden, der von der Geometrie an diese Kettenblattgrößen und den veränderten Schwenkbereich angepasst ist. Also Obacht ;-)



Es geht auch mit den 3-fach Umwerfern, Funtionsunterschiede stellt man nicht fest.
Da dreht man einfach die Stellschraube am Schalthebel ganz rein und begrenzt so den Schwenkbereich des Umwerfers.
Bei XTR- Schalthebeln kann man sogar am Hebel auf 2- umstellen.


----------



## Maledivo (14. November 2014)

@ RockyRider66 

Bei iSpec Umbau habe den Schalter 3-fach zum 2-fach gesehen daher auch die Überlegung auf 2-fach umzustellen.

Werde Schalthebel+Umwerfer sowieso am Rad lassen, es werden nur den Schalthebel für Umwerfer auf 2-fach umgestellt + Bash + 36er Kettenblatt. 32er auf Dauer wäre zu wenig.

Sonst radelst du mir weg  und ich hechele mit hohem Drehzahl hinterher. Nein Danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. November 2014)

Na so ein schweres Oldi- E1 mit Oldi- Besatzung sollte doch zu knacken sein...
Hat noch nichtmal eine absenkbare Stütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (14. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Es geht auch mit den 3-fach Umwerfern, Funtionsunterschiede stellt man nicht fest.
> Da dreht man einfach die Stellschraube am Schalthebel ganz rein und begrenzt so den Schwenkbereich des Umwerfers.
> Bei XTR- Schalthebeln kann man sogar am Hebel auf 2- umstellen.



Das ist ja alles schön und gut und richtig.

Aber: Eine zu große Zähnedifferenz kann bezüglich der Höhenausrichtung des Umwerfers ein Problem machen. Es kann passieren, dass der Käfig sich nicht optimal zum (dann) großen Kettenblatt oder auch zum Bashring oder auch zur Kettenstrebe ausrichten läßt.
Schaltfunktion ist aber sicher einigermaßen gegeben 

@Maledivo: Wenn Du auf das 22er verzichten kannst, tu es.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. November 2014)

Ich habe den 3-fach Umwerfer mit dem großen 44er Blatt montiert.
Dann den Bash drauf und die Hebel auf 2- fach verstellt.
Das 22er wird sauber bedient.

Ist schon lange dass ich das montiert habe, möglich dass es zwischenzeitlich viel neues gibt.
Vor allen Dingen wenn man "direkt hat", dann ändert sich das sicher.

Da fällt mir ein, der Zug ist schon über 3 Jahre alt.
Ich muss den Dreck mal entfernen und und "Hallo" sagen...


----------



## Maledivo (14. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Na so ein schweres Oldi- E1 mit Oldi- Besatzung sollte doch zu knacken sein...
> Hat noch nichtmal eine absenkbare Stütze.



So alt bist auch nicht oder ich bin auch nicht viel jünger. 

Da bist nicht alleine mit keine absenkbare Stütze. Für unsere Hometrails brauchen wir es natürlich nicht. Außerdem nutzen wir die Zeit zum biken wo die andere die Stütze entlüften müssen


----------



## abi_1984 (14. November 2014)

@RockyRider66:  44-22 ist ja mal ne Ansage! Und ich gebe zu dass ich letztens zumindest keine unanständigen Schaltgeräusche bei Dir gehört habe. 
Insofern verneige ich mich in Ehrfurcht  und oute mich als Schreibtischtheoretiker


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. November 2014)

22/44?
Da verbirgt wohl mehr unter dem Dreck als vermutet?

Ne Quatsch, ich habe eine altmodische 3-fach Kurbel 22/36/Bash.
Den Umwerfer habe noch mit 44er Blatt montiert und danach gegen den Bash getauscht.

Die Geräusche die du gehört hast kamen noch nicht einmal vom Bike...


----------



## 123disco (14. November 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> D.h. mit meinem jetzigen Umwerfers kann ich 24/36 problemlos schalten, richtig?
> Muss nur am Schalthebel auf Zweifach umschalten.
> Wie es ausschaut wird ein E-Thirteen Bash 36T und ein Shimano 36er gekauft.



Stimmt sogar iSpec SLX hat das tolle Hebelchen zum 2fach umschalten (auch wenn Begrenzung durch Endschraube reicht & geht). 
Mein 3fach Umwerfer schaltet 22:36 nach etwas Fummelei. Dabei hat er nicht sauber geschaltet, wenn ich die vorgeschriebene 5mm Höhe & parallele Ausrichtung gewählt habe. Nun ist er  "zu hoch" und leicht schräg, da damit der lange Käfig früher das Runterschalten unterstützt. 
..also etwas Testen und neben Zuglänge auch an Stellung arbeiten.


----------



## Maledivo (14. November 2014)

Bash ist nun bestellt (http://www.ridingfeelsgood.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/MLandry_Range-120708-00122-73.jpg )

Nun nur noch Kettenblatt.

Würde dieses funktionieren?

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-xt-fc-m771761lx-581deore-530-kettenblatt/aid:120863

Oder wäre dies schon wert?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/e-thirteen/Kettenblatt-Guidering-4-Arm-1-fach-p30921/


----------



## abi_1984 (14. November 2014)

Fährst Du 9-fach? Die 10-fach Variante wäre nämlich http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/s...t/aid:562206?gclid=CJ2Y7sOg-sECFWnMtAod2wUAHw
Würde auf jeden Fall passen.
Das E13 ist ein cooles Blatt, bin ich mal an meinem Singlespeeder gefahren. Da wird aber die Kette nur sehr widerwillig aufs kleine Blatt wollen, und zurück erst recht nicht ;-)


----------



## Maledivo (14. November 2014)

Danke! Dann nehme ich das Kettenblatt von Deinem Link!

Zuerst habe ich auch an Kettenblatt von Deinem Link geschaut - stand aber T785 (T wäre Trekking), das hat mich verunsichert. Daher hatte 9 fach genommen.

Glück dass Euch gibt ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. November 2014)

bei mir sind 9-fach und 10-fach Blätter gelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (14. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> bei mir sind 9-fach und 10-fach Blätter gelaufen.



Also ist egal ob 9- oder 10-fach?

E-Thirteen Kettenblatt ist eher für den 1-fach gedacht?

Woran kann ich es erkennen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. November 2014)

Maledivo,
so langsam kommen meine Erinnerungen zurück...

22er Kettenblätter haben immer einen 64mm Lochkreis und werden für 10-fach nicht mehr angeboten.
Demnach solltest du mal prüfen, ob deine Kurbel überhaupt einen 64mm Lochkreis hat, oder 68mm.
Bei 68mm ist das kleinste Zahnrad 26T (oder 24T?), dann müsstest du bei der Kassette auf 36T nachbessern.
Ergo: vorne ein 22er Blatt wird automatisch ein 9-fach werden!
Dazu kannst du das 36er XT 10-fach vom Tourenrad gesellen, die vertragen sich.

Und noch was:
vorne 22/36- hinten 34T=> klappt mit dem kurzen Schaltkäfig
vorne 22/36- hinten 36T=> schafft der kurze Käfig nicht mehr
vorne 26/36- hinten 36T=> schafft der kurze Käfig wieder

Soweit ich weiß haben aktuelle 1-fach Kettenblätter abwechselnd schmale und breite Zähne wenn man von oben drauf schaut.


----------



## Orakel (14. November 2014)

ich hab vor 2 Monaten mein RR2 FS von 3fach XT(42-32-24) auf 2fach XT(38-24)umgerüstet, hat keine halbe Std. gedauert.
Am Umwerferschalthebel von 3 auf 2fach umgestellt, Umwerfer in der höhe korrigiert, fetisch.
Funktioniert problemlos


----------



## Maledivo (14. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Maledivo,
> so langsam kommen meine Erinnerungen zurück...
> 
> 22er Kettenblätter haben immer einen 64mm Lochkreis und werden für 10-fach nicht mehr angeboten.
> ...



Super! Danke für die Infos, ich werde es mir merken!

Ich habe schon 11-36er Kasette - da reicht mir 24er völlig - also muss ich nur 32er druch 36er von der Sparte Trekking nehmen.

Nun muss ich nur noch die Lösung für Tacho überlegen, ... Jetzige Position ist nicht so toll! Vielleicht soll ich dieses auch komplett entfernen, dann ist das Bike um paar Grämmchen leichter 


@Orakel -


----------



## Maledivo (14. November 2014)

Thema E1 bekommt bei mir eine neue Richtung.

Habe mit meiner Finanzministerin gesprochen.

Werde meinen guten C1 FS noch lange fahren - natürlich solange bis E1 Rad kommt - als Komplettrad. Geplant Ende 2015/Anfang 2016.

Bis dahin muss ich gedulden .

Also suche ich momentan keine E1 Rahmen mehr.


----------



## mmoody (14. November 2014)

Da mein Rahmen in RAW noch nicht da ist spiele ich etwas mit der verschiedenen Konfi möglichkeiten.
Ist es möglich die E1 in der  performance Ausstattung, später für einen Alpx wieder auf 2 fach Kurbel um zu stellen?
Für das heimische Gefielde musste die einfach Kurbel reichen.


----------



## mmoody (15. November 2014)

Original sind vorne 32  hinten 10-42 Kassette verbaut. 
Oder nimmt man für die Alpen nur kleineres Blatt vorne und nimmt im Kauf das man im flachen mit der Geschwindigkeit begrenzt ist?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. November 2014)

Das hängt von Deiner Beinpower und den Steigungen ab die Du fahren willst. Das Schlagwort “Alpen“ allein recht nicht aus.


----------



## 123disco (15. November 2014)

mmoody schrieb:


> Original sind vorne 32  hinten 10-42 Kassette verbaut.
> Oder nimmt man für die Alpen nur kleineres Blatt vorne und nimmt im Kauf das man im flachen mit der Geschwindigkeit begrenzt ist?


..würde mir noch nicht so viele Gedanken um ungefahrenes Rad machen. ..coool bleiben! dein Rotwild kommt ja bald
(Ps. Nimm einfach zum Umbau noch 28er oder 30 Blatt mit in Urlaub;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (15. November 2014)

Wenn mir die Bandbreite meiner 11-42 Kassette nicht ausreicht, hab ich entweder bei der Routenplanung ganz viel falsch gemacht oder ich bin mit den falschen Leuten unterwegs. 
Aus meinen Singlespeeder Zeiten (32-16) bin ich gewohnt, auf Flachstücke und Tempobolzer zu verzichten.


----------



## Maledivo (15. November 2014)

Habe für ein Freund ein Bike gesucht und dabei bin ich auch bei Rotwild-Bikes, ...

Ein paar tolle Rotwild-Angebote:

Q1 Comp in XL - http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Rotwild-R-Q1-FS-27-5-Comp-Mod-2014/c-WG000009/a-A015832

X1 Comp in M - http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Rotwild-R-X1-FS-26-Comp-2014/c-WG000997/a-A015875

X1 Comp (650b) in S - http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Rotwild-R-X1-FS-27-5-Comp-2014/c-WG000997/a-A015844

E1 Pro (650b) in M (mit Lackschäden) - http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Rotwild-R-E1-FS-27-5-Pro-2014/c-WG000997/a-A015862


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. November 2014)

Beim Stadler in Mannheim stand gestern noch ein rotes E1 Comp 2014 (650b) in L für 2799 Euro sowie ein C1 Comp 2014 (29) in L für 1999 Euro - beide Preise aber nur am kommenden Mittwoch.




Wie heisst´s so schön... "alle Angaben ohne Gewähr"


----------



## Bensemer (16. November 2014)

Ich war am Freitag auch dort und wenn das C1 FS grau gewesen wäre hättest du es gestern nicht mehr gesehen... 
Ich bin auch mal das 2015er R.R2 kurz im Kreis getreten. Dafür werden am Mittwoch "nur noch" 3750€ abgebucht.


----------



## ScottRog69 (16. November 2014)

Mei... wo ihr überall rum kommt. . 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. November 2014)

Ich war gestern beim H&S in Bonn- kein Rotwild gefunden...

Na ja und heute ersaufen die Forellen, und ich warte mal die Federelemente des Fuhrparkes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (16. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern beim H&S in Bonn- kein Rotwild gefunden....


..da ein Rotwild zu finden ist so unwahrscheinlich, wie kompetenten Verkäufer.
...früher im alten Store war Beratungs-&Schnäppchenfaktor da höher. Aber was will man bei dem Wetter tun.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. November 2014)

Verhältniss Rotwild/ kompetenter Verkäufer war wirklich ausgeglichen....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Na ja und heute ersaufen die Forellen....



Bei uns war gleißendes Licht 






Zumindest war es für eine größere Runde i.O.
Morgen muss es durch die Waschstrasse.


----------



## 123disco (17. November 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> ..ein C1 Comp 2014 (29) in L für 1999 Euro - beide Preise aber nur am kommenden Mittwoch.


..ist Mittwoch dort spezielles Event? 1999€ ist verlockend


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. November 2014)




----------



## Maledivo (17. November 2014)

123disco schrieb:


> ..ist Mittwoch dort spezielles Event? 1999€ ist verlockend



Kauf das, dann kriege ich Dein E1 in M .


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. November 2014)

@Maledivo
Der User ScotRog69 hat auch noch ein "altes" E1 in M. Wenn du ihn davon überzeugen kannst, dass das X2 was ich im Bikemarkt drin habe, für ihn was ist dann stünde das E1 bestimmt auch zum Verkauf


----------



## Maledivo (17. November 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Maledivo
> Der User ScotRog69 hat auch noch ein "altes" E1 in M. Wenn du ihn davon überzeugen kannst, dass das X2 was ich im Bikemarkt drin habe, für ihn was ist dann stünde das E1 bestimmt auch zum Verkauf



Super Idee


----------



## Maledivo (17. November 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Meine ehrliche Meinung: Schau, dass du die MT4 so schnell wie möglich im Bikemarkt los wirst!
> Ich persönlich habe so schlechte Erfahrungen mit Magura-Bremsen und vor allem mit deren Service gemacht, dass ich zukünftig einen großen Bogen um diese Firma mache.
> Irgendwie ist das schon traurig, da ich bevorzugt deutsche Firmen unterstütze (etwa Ortlieb, Continental, Ziener, Syntace oder Acros), aber bei Bremsen die einem auseinanderfallen und der Hersteller will nichts von Problemen wissen, da hört der Spaß auf. Verarschen lassen muss man sich ja nicht, deutscher Hersteller hin oder her. Naja, Lehrgeld bezahlt und für die Zukunft gelernt
> 
> Hol dir einfach die XT, das ist eine Traumbremse und es gibt sie immer mal wieder zum echt guten Kurs, da dürfest du zum Gebrauchverkauf der MT4 nicht arg viel draufzahlen.



Habe gestern im Ebay gestellt und nicht mal ein paar Minuten ist das Bremsset schon verkauft worden, MT4 ist immer noch sehr begehrt. 

Bin richtig zufrieden mit XT-Bremse.


----------



## ScottRog69 (17. November 2014)

Könnt ihr mal die Backen halten da oben...? Mein E1 ist ne heilige Kuh. Das bekomnt nichts und niemand! Nichtmal meine Holde darf es reiten.... 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (17. November 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> ....Mein E1 ist ne heilige Kuh. Das bekomnt nichts und niemand! Nuchtnsl meine holde darf es reiten....


Erzähl ruhig mehr, ich stelle mir das gerade vor- wie du zuschaust....


----------



## Bensemer (17. November 2014)

@Mr.Nice: ich nehme dein Rad für den einen Euro den du im Bikemarkt haben willst. Bekommst sogar fünf. Wann kann ich rüber gelaufen kommen?


----------



## 123disco (17. November 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Kauf das, dann kriege ich Dein E1 in M .


..aber das habe ich doch gerade erst großgezogen? Das muß erstmal im Flachland bleiben.

E1 + C1 wäre schon meine Traumkombi. Aber meine Berater: FreundinKontostandhinterer Teil Kleinhirn

Hatte gerade Abschiedsfeier für E1-Rahmen und bereite für X1 schon eine vor...wird hart.
Immerhin ist E1 in gute Hände gegangen. Käufer des E1-L-Rahmen, war bei Testfahrt des M´s ziemlich begeistert. 
Wohl bestes Po'gefühl seiner bisher testgefahrenen Endurobikes. .


----------



## Maledivo (17. November 2014)

@123disco 

Super dass Du Dein Rahmen wegbekommt hast, wenn es in M wäre würde ich vor Wochen schon holen. Gelb gefällt mir echt gut.


----------



## viggen (18. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin gerade ein R.E1 von 2013 auf zu bauen. Eigentlich hatte Ich von Rotwild vorher nichts gehört(bin vorher Cube gefahren), aber als der Rahmen ankam war Ich sehr beeindruckt von der Verarbeitung und Qualität des Rahmens.
Für tipps auf was Ich achten sollte währe Ich euch dankbar.

Grüsse


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. November 2014)

Ist der Rahmen neu?


----------



## viggen (18. November 2014)

Ja neu.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. November 2014)

Dann musst du nur beim Zusammenbau alles schon schmieren.
Vor allem die Zughalter am Unterrohr im Kontaktbereich zu den Zügen, knacken sonst gerne.
Und vielleicht an den markanten Punkten den lack mit etwas dicker 3M Folie schützen.
Ist zwar teuer, aber dafür leicht zu verarbeiten und haltbar.

Ansonsten zusammenbauen und Spaß haben.
Oder gezielt nachfragen....


----------



## viggen (18. November 2014)

Danke für den tipp mit den Zughalter. Das ist mir auch aufgefallen aber Ich dachte weil da schraubensicherung drauf war an den Schrauben mache Ich lieber kein fett drauf. Beim festziehen der Schrauben hat es schön geknackt. Morgen kommt fett drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (19. November 2014)

Ein interessanter Werdegang - noch nie etwas von Rotwild gehört und dann ein E1 aufbauen....


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. November 2014)

Der E1 Rahmen ist wirklich wunderschön, ich erinnere mich noch gerne an die Wochen in 2012, wo er auf dem Montageständer war und ich ihn die ganze Zeit anschauen konnte 
Es wird verdammt schwer einen würdigen Nachfolger zu finden...
Und ehrlich gesagt fand ich die Zeit von ca. 2007-2011 ziemlich langweilig bei Rotwild, da hat mir kein Rahmen so richtig gut gefallen, vor allem aufgrund der seltsamen Farbgebung.


----------



## ScottRog69 (20. November 2014)

So gehts jedem anders.... . Mir gefallen die aktuellen Rahmen nicht. Stehe generell auf grau, Weiss, Schwarz, silber mit bisserl Rot. Aber das aktuelle schwarz- pulver, Silver raw, Orange/ rot... ist so gar nicht meines. Das war der Grund... warum nie Ghost oder Cube. Mag diese Poppigen Farben nicht. Erinnert mich immer an Teeniebikes. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## 123disco (20. November 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> So gehts jedem anders.... . Mir gefallen die aktuellen Rahmen nicht. Stehe generell auf grau, Weiss, Schwarz, silber mit bisserl Rot. Aber das aktuelle schwarz- pulver, Silver raw, Orange/ rot... ist so gar nicht meines. Das war der Grund... warum nie Ghost oder Cube. Mag diese Poppigen Farben nicht. Erinnert mich immer an Teeniebikes.
> 
> Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


..na zumindest wurde das technisch anmutende Raw wieder eingeführt. Auch wenn Ole beim PerfDays meinte, wäre nicht haltbar & retourenanfällig! Raw/weiss/rotTick ist einfach Rotwildfarbe, wie Ferrarirot und MercedesSilber.






Der ganze Braun/orangeversuch 2010+ , das hammerschlaggraue x1  .und unkreativrote e1..hat mich an Designkünsten in Hessen echt zweifeln lassen...aber wird ja wieder;-)


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. November 2014)

Werd mir jetzt doch einen Fox Float CTD (216mm lang mit 63,5 Hub) für mein 2011er E1 holen.
Brauche ich da neue Buchsen und falls ja, welche?


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. November 2014)

oben und unten 21,84 x 8mm, nimm die neuen von Fox (mehrteilig)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> oben und unten 21,84 x 8mm, nimm die neuen von Fox (mehrteilig)



Danke für die schnelle Antwort... wären das dann die hier?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fox-buchsenset-5-teilig-8mm-x-21,84mm-159171

Und oben sowie unten der gleiche Durchmesser?
Was fährst du eigentlich für Tunes (Velocity, Boost Valve)?


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. November 2014)

Ja, das sind die Buchsen.

Mein RP hat kein BoostValve mehr.
Das musste einem HighFlow Kolben weichen welcher auf mich und das E1 abgestimmt (geshimt) wurde.
Da sudelt jetzt pissdünnes 2,5er Öl drin und das Ding zischt und pfeift wie eine alte Lokomotive.

Der FloatX ist Standard M/M und 0,2inch³ Luftkammerspacer.
BoostValve hat der FloatX ohnehin nicht mehr.
Ihm wiederfährt diesen Winter wohl noch das gleiche Schicksal wie dem RP...

Ansonsten kann ich nur jedem raten im E1 die Standarddämpfer von Fox zu fahren.
Das E1 wurde sorgfältig konstruiert und braucht eigentlich keine "Konstruktionsfehlerheilende Maßnahmen" von Dämpferseite aus.
Vielleicht eine Korrektur des Luftkammervolumens wenn weit weg von 75kg ist, sonst nix.

Das ist übrigens der Hauptgrund weshalb ich das E1 gekauft habe, nicht die Farbe.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (20. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ja, das sind die Buchsen.
> 
> Mein RP hat kein BoostValve mehr.
> Das musste einem HighFlow Kolben weichen welcher auf mich und das E1 abgestimmt (geshimt) wurde.
> ...



Hi,

gilt das mit dem Dämpfer auch für ein X2?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. November 2014)

NSUler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gilt das mit dem Dämpfer auch für ein X2?


Logo, du musst ihn nur zu TFT nach England schicken. http://www.tftuned.com/ 
Service kostet um 140,-€, Tuning 50,-€ extra
Hab ich übrigens auch im Keller (X1 meiner Partnerin) , hat eben eine andere Länge und macht ebenfalls was er soll.


----------



## oneeasy (21. November 2014)

Hi,
ich bin nicht zu Hause um nachzumessen, aber kann mir jemand sagen, welche Dämpferlänge ein Rotwild R1 von 2010 hat? Ich würde mal sagen 152mm oder?
Danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. November 2014)

Noch was TFT gefunden


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. November 2014)

@RockyRider66:
Was hältst du von den Huber-Buchsen? Die wären sogar günstiger als die Fox-Teile (Kompletter Satz incl. Gleitlager 2teilig-2teilig z.B. 22,2×8 + 22,2×8 für 30 €) und man bekommt auch einzelne Ersatzgleitlager.
Außerdem halte ich es für eine Firma, die mein Geld verdient


----------



## viggen (21. November 2014)

Fertig.....

















Ich hoffe das ich es sauber aufgebaut habe.
Leider habe ich noch keinen Montageständer kommt aber......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. November 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> @RockyRider66:
> Was hältst du von den Huber-Buchsen? Die wären sogar günstiger als die Fox-Teile (Kompletter Satz incl. Gleitlager 2teilig-2teilig z.B. 22,2×8 + 22,2×8 für 30 €) und man bekommt auch einzelne Ersatzgleitlager.
> Außerdem halte ich es für eine Firma, die mein Geld verdient


Huber und Fox verwenden das gleiche Material.
Fox verkauft auch einzelne Kunststoffhülsen.
Der Vorteil bei Fox ist deren Bund und die beiden Dichtungen/ O- Ringe.


----------



## Maledivo (21. November 2014)

viggen schrieb:


> Fertig.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schaut gut aus!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (22. November 2014)

@viggan

Super! Ich habe ja das "gleiche bike". 
Bin mal gespannt was du über die erste Fahrt erzählst. Ich glaub nämlich das dir die Front zu hoch ist. 
Welche Rahmengrösse hast du? 
Wo hast du den Rahmen noch bekommen? Der 2013er RAW Rahmen war auf insgesamt nur 80 Stück limitiert!!!!


----------



## viggen (22. November 2014)

@XDennisX 
Der Rahmen ist in S
Gekauft habe ich den bei Schaltwerk.
Ohne das ich jetzt hier Werbung machen möchte, aber ein top Service obwohl ich im Ausland lebe. 
Morgen wird die erste Fahrt gemacht. 
Ja das mit den spacer habe ich gestern auch bemerkt bei einer Testfahrt um den Block das wird heute geändert.

War der limitiert, ich habe nichts darüber gelesen.


----------



## TOM4 (22. November 2014)

Sorry, normalerweise bin ich nicht der "style-polizist", aber an einem enduro hat eine sattelstasche nichts verloren! Nimm die bitte runter - hast ja im normalfall bei so einem bike eh einen rucksack oben, oder nicht?

schaut wirklich schlimm aus -satteltasche auf einem enduro und eine vario-stütze.

sonst hast da wirklich was feines aufgebat


----------



## viggen (22. November 2014)

Tom da hast du recht aber in dem kleinen hydrapak passt nichts mehr rein. 
Ich habe einen großen bestellt und dan kommt die ab.


----------



## Erka (22. November 2014)

TOM4 schrieb:


> ... an einem enduro hat eine sattelstasche nichts verloren! Nimm die bitte runter ...



Also du hast Sorgen.
Man fährt ja nicht nur im Bikepark.
Ich habe an meinem E1 auch ne Satteltasche hinten und vorne Tacho. Außerdem ne vernünftige Klingel und Klemmreflektoren (gibts auch ganz leichte) zwischen den Speichen. Sicherheit geht vor. Nur den orangen Wimpel, den mir meine Mama geschenkt hat, habe ich schnell wieder weggemacht.

Na gut, ich hab gar kein E1 ;-)
Aber nicht alles was doof aussieht, ist auch doof. Und man hat seine Augen ja nicht im Popo, sieht man selber ja nicht dauernd.

Wie auch immer, hübsches Rad (mit oder ohne "Däschla")

Grüße
Rainer


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. November 2014)

@viggen 

Hast Du die Sattelspitze wirklich so stark abgesenkt oder täuscht das? Hast Du keine Bedenken mit dem großen KB dass es mal situationsbedingt arg schmerzhaft werden kann?

Ein kpl Bild des Bikes wäre schön.


----------



## viggen (22. November 2014)

Das sieht nur so aus mit dem Sattel. Mit dem KB der kommt weg und 2x10 montiert. Ich warte nur auf den neuen Spider.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingLizard (22. November 2014)

war schon jemand mit dem 26er X1 zb. in Saalbach, und kann mir was zu der Performance mit dem Rp23 bei solchen langen Abfahrten sagen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. November 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> war schon jemand mit dem 26er X1 zb. in Saalbach, und kann mir was zu der Performance mit dem Rp23 bei solchen langen Abfahrten sagen?


einwandfrei, keine Probleme.
Wenn du pinibel bist und es ist draußen heiß, dann starte bei langen Abfahrten mit einem Klick mehr Zugstufe mehr als gewohnt.
Sonst nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (22. November 2014)

Danke! 
mit dieser Aussage machst du mir die Entscheidung jetzt noch schwerer


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. November 2014)

Warum das?
Da steht alles was du wissen musst.
Verklicker doch mal ehrlich, wie du fährst?
Wie schäatzt du dich da ein?


----------



## FlyingLizard (22. November 2014)

Weil ich jetzt doch 3 Bikes als Favoriten habe 
Last Herb 160, Tyee und das X1...

Überwiegend längere Endurotouren, gelegentlich Flowtrails, Bikepark und Saalbach zb. Dort kommt es mir natürlich auf ein sensibles und gut arbeitendes Fahrwerk an wenn es auch mal ruppig wird und gutes bzw. agiles Handlling. Ich bin kein Vollprofi, aber ich möchte einfach mal nen Rahmen haben, den ich auf dauer auch halten und besser kennenlernen kann, um besser zu werden.  wüsste jetzt nicht so recht wie ich mich da vom Fahrstil genau einordnen soll.

@Gianty kann das evtl. schon bissl besser einstufen


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. November 2014)

dann kannst du das X1 ruhig nehmen


----------



## TOM4 (22. November 2014)

Erka schrieb:


> Also du hast Sorgen.
> Man fährt ja nicht nur im Bikepark.
> Ich habe an meinem E1 auch ne Satteltasche hinten und vorne Tacho. Außerdem ne vernünftige Klingel und Klemmreflektoren (gibts auch ganz leichte) zwischen den Speichen. Sicherheit geht vor. Nur den orangen Wimpel, den mir meine Mama geschenkt hat, habe ich schnell wieder weggemacht.
> 
> ...


Wenn du kein bike dieser kategorie hast, dann kannst auch natürlich nicht wissen, dass sich die satteltasche bei artgerechter Haltung (auch ohne bikepark sollte es im normalfall ruppig werden) sowieso verabschiedet! 
Mich würde auch das "geschüttel" stören.

Bei einem cc-tourenbike ist das ok.


----------



## keller79 (22. November 2014)

Moin,
Ich habe ein R.X1 von 2011, ich denke, die Dämpferbuchsen haben Spiel, das Bike "klappert" ein wenig, sobald der Hinterbau arbeitet. Habe leider keine Schieblehre zur Hand, kennt jemand die Maße? Danke vorab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. November 2014)

@viggen:
Fährst du die Trail King in der UST Variante?


----------



## viggen (22. November 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> @viggen:
> Fährst du die Trail King in der UST Variante?


Nein die normale Variante. Ich habe die mal versuchsweise Tubles montiert, soll ja gehen, und es klappt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. November 2014)

keller79 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich habe ein R.X1 von 2011, ich denke, die Dämpferbuchsen haben Spiel, das Bike "klappert" ein wenig, sobald der Hinterbau arbeitet. Habe leider keine Schieblehre zur Hand, kennt jemand die Maße? Danke vorab.


21,84 x 8mm


----------



## keller79 (22. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 21,84 x 8mm



Danke!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. November 2014)

viggen schrieb:


> Das sieht nur so aus mit dem Sattel. Mit dem KB der kommt weg und 2x10 montiert. Ich warte nur auf den neuen Spider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. November 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Weil ich jetzt doch 3 Bikes als Favoriten habe
> wüsste jetzt nicht so recht wie ich mich da vom Fahrstil genau einordnen soll.
> 
> @Gianty kann das evtl. schon bissl besser einstufen



Du bist ein ganz klarer ROTWILD Ritter 

Darfst mich dann aber nicht überholen


----------



## Sabo.g (23. November 2014)

Hallo Rotwild-Kollegen,

ich habe bei eBay ein paar nette Rotwild-Sachen zu vergeben. Die Auktionen laufen heute noch aus. Schaut doch mal hinein, vielleicht gefällt und passt euch ja etwas davon. Ich wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Bike-Sonntag.

http://www.ebay.de/sch/Sabo.g/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1

MFG Sabo


----------



## XDennisX (23. November 2014)

@viggen 

Ja, ich kenne schaltwerk! Hab dort auch gekauft! 
Das limitiere hab ich mal gelesen und dann direkt bei rotwild angefragt. Dort wurde mir das bestätigt. Aber nächstes Jahr gibt es ja wieder die RAW Lackierung

Und ne Satteltasche hab ich auch an der Lev! Schütz erst mal super vor Dreck, und ich hab auch ohne Rucksack nen Schlauch und Minitool dabei


----------



## Bensemer (23. November 2014)

Ich habe selbst an meinem C1 HT eine Variostütze und eine Satteltasche. Hab jetzt nur mal ne kürzere geholt die nicht mehr am Zug schleift beim absenken. Dünner Schlauch, zwei Reifenheber und ein kleines Tool. Mehr passt nicht rein aber es reicht. So kann ich ohne Rucksack die 29 Kilometer zur Arbeit radeln


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. November 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Weil ich jetzt doch 3 Bikes als Favoriten habe
> Last Herb 160, Tyee und das X1...
> 
> Überwiegend längere Endurotouren, gelegentlich Flowtrails, Bikepark und Saalbach zb. Dort kommt es mir natürlich auf ein sensibles und gut arbeitendes Fahrwerk an wenn es auch mal ruppig wird und gutes bzw. agiles Handlling. Ich bin kein Vollprofi, aber ich möchte einfach mal nen Rahmen haben, den ich auf dauer auch halten und besser kennenlernen kann, um besser zu werden.  wüsste jetzt nicht so recht wie ich mich da vom Fahrstil genau einordnen soll.
> ...



Hier bei uns in der Gruppe sind alle 3 Bikes vertreten... und ich durfte sie auch schon fahren. Ein Bike für wirkl. alles - stellt da mMn eher das Propain mit 170iger Lyrik DH/26 Zoll bzw. kompl in 27,5 und ner Pike dar.  Das X1 mit 34e Fox zieht hier ganz klar den kürzeren...   

Nicht, dass das X1 jetzt ein schlechtes Bike wäre aber die Performance des Tyee ist gerade mit den o.g. Gabeln und eines Debon Air bzw. Monarch Plus doch noch mal ne Ecke bergablastiger ohne dabei bergauf mehr Körner zu kosten. Das Rotwild dagegen ist eher kompl. ausglichen bzw. mit leichten Vorteilen bergauf. Da fährt es sich im Vergleich zu den anderen beiden leichtfüssiger.

Schau doch mal in das Friends Programm https://www.propain-bikes.com/de/friends.html rein. Da wirst du sicher auch eins bei dir in der Ecke finden

Denn auch hier gilt nur selbst testen bringt dich weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (24. November 2014)

Viele Dank für die Hilfe! bekam ein gutes Angebot und habe mich schon entschieden


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. November 2014)

Und was ist es geworden?


----------



## FlyingLizard (24. November 2014)

ein Banshee Rune


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. November 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> ein Banshee Rune



Ich merke an:

*VORERST* ein Banshee Rune 

@FlyingLizard : Du weist wie es gemeint ist 
Wir werden es auf den Trails ausfahren


----------



## FlyingLizard (24. November 2014)

da könntest du recht haben!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. November 2014)

Er ist schon ganz gespannt und will nächstes Mal wieder mit ( wenn ich ihm das X1 erneut ausleihe ).


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. November 2014)

Den nehmen wir gerne wieder mit!


----------



## Mainbiker363 (26. November 2014)

Dämpfereinstellung bei Minusgraden

Hallo, wie stellt Ihr Euren Dämpfer im Winter bei Minusgraden ein? Meh Luftdruck oder Veränderung an der Zugstufe?

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. November 2014)

Ja klar.
Bike einfach mal draußen stehen lassen bis es kalt ist- und dann den Luftdruck wie immer einstellen.
Zugstufe usw. müsste mit der Einstellung im Sommer viel zu langsam sein, also auch Korrektur.

Grob gesagt sollte man alle 10 Grad Temeperaturunterschied mal nach der Dämpfung sehen.
Bei der Luft können das auch 15 Grad werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (27. November 2014)

Hallo Rocky,


Danke. Habe zwar nachgepumpt, aber da kam es noch "warm" aus den Keller.

Werde es mal nach ner Stunde erneut probieren.

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## Orakel (28. November 2014)

Rotwild hat die Hp neu gestaltet/erneuert


----------



## Maledivo (29. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Maledivo,
> so langsam kommen meine Erinnerungen zurück...
> 
> 22er Kettenblätter haben immer einen 64mm Lochkreis und werden für 10-fach nicht mehr angeboten.
> ...



Heute sind 22er und 36er gekommen - werde morgen montieren + evtl. Probefahrt machen! 

Habe mir auch schwarze Shimano Ausgleichsbehälter bestellt, die silberne gefällt mir gar nicht, der Blick kommt immer an Ausgleichbehälter anstatt auf Trails ...  der zieht magisch an, ...

Nun ist mein Bike nicht mehr ausbaufähig .


----------



## Maledivo (29. November 2014)

Orakel schrieb:


> Rotwild hat die Hp neu gestaltet/erneuert



Sehe die Änderung nicht oder bin ich blind?


----------



## Orakel (29. November 2014)

klick mal auf den Shopbutton


----------



## 123disco (1. Dezember 2014)

..bin nun nicht mehr allein in Köln. Freund hat G1 auf den RPDs so nachhaltig beeindruckt, daß ich nicht lange überreden musste. 
http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/487172-rotwild-e1-g1-prototyp-26-2014-gr-m
Mal gespannt; Bilder und neuer Rotwilderer folgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (1. Dezember 2014)

Cool


----------



## Maledivo (5. Dezember 2014)

Wohl alle Hirsch im Stall?

Da schon früh dunkel ist, könnte ich in der Woche mein Bike gründlich reinigen 

Habe auch silberne gegen schwarze Deckel an Bremsbehälter ausgewechselt, schaut viel besser aus, ...


----------



## Erka (5. Dezember 2014)

@Maledivo: Schaut viel besser aus !

Die Kappen sind mir bei meinem Rad auch von Anfang an ein kleiner Dorn im Auge gewesen, sieht für meinen Geschmack einfach billig aus (verchromtes Plastik...). Bisher dachte ich halt, die gibts nur so.

Kannst du noch nachsehen, ob diese Teilenummern stimmen: 
rechts: Y-8VL05010
links: Y-8VL06010

Grüße und Danke
Rainer


----------



## Maledivo (5. Dezember 2014)

Hi Rainer,

Ja ist richtig!


----------



## Erka (6. Dezember 2014)

Danke !


----------



## Orakel (7. Dezember 2014)

Endlich da um das X1 zupimpen.
Renthal Apex 50mm.



Da jetzt die Garminhalterung nimmer auf den Vorbau passt, hab ich mir kurzer Hand einen neuen Vorbaudeckel mit Integrierter Garminaufnahme drehen lassen.



Am Finish muss noch a bissle gearbeitet werden, die Kunststoffhalterung für den Garmin ist nur grob bearbeitet, muss noch schauen ob man den äusseren Ring überdrehen kann.


----------



## 123disco (11. Dezember 2014)

Orakel schrieb:


> Endlich da um das X1 zupimpen.
> Renthal Apex 50mm.
> 
> 
> ...


..endlich wieder die großen Themen! Cool so ne Cap.


----------



## 123disco (11. Dezember 2014)

..besinnlichen Advent! Die kühlere Zeit bekommt man schon rum:


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Dezember 2014)

Und hier gibt es auch noch was sinnvolles zu Weihnachten:



Findet man hier: http://portal.rotwild.de/zubehoer/1443/rotwild-anti-chainsuck-ring


----------



## Orakel (11. Dezember 2014)

ist schon vorgemerkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (11. Dezember 2014)

Hab ich schon...
Leider noch nicht montiert


----------



## Groudon (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe zur Zeit einen neuen und noch nicht aufgebauten Rotwild R2 29 HT Rahmen Größe L bei mir liegen. Das Dekor ist Schwarz/Grau.

Der Rahmen wurde als Projektrahmen gekauft, aber aktuell bin ich am Schwanken, ob es nicht doch ein Fully werden soll. =(

Also falls jemand interesse an einem neuen Rotwild-Rahmen zu einem guten Kurs hat, soll er sich melden!


----------



## Orakel (13. Dezember 2014)

Vorbau montiert, baut etwas kürzer in der höhe wie der CB, jetzt sind für meinen Geschmack zuviele Spacer drunter, heisst, demnächst den Gabelschaft um 5-10mm kürzen.



so soll der Garmin mal auf dem Vorbau montiert sein, wie schon geschrieben ist das noch nicht die Finale Lösung, an der arbeite ich noch


----------



## Maledivo (15. Dezember 2014)

Testbericht E1 650b:

http://www.cycleholix.de/2014/12/test-rotwild-r-e1-fs-27-5/


----------



## michi67 (17. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,
hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem R. Q1 FS 27,5 ? Der Rahmen soll ja laut Test nicht besonders steiff sein. Merkt man das?

Gruß Michael


----------



## at021971 (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe bei fast 90 kg Lebendgewicht und einen Rahmen in XL davon nichts gemerkt. Bin das Bike bei den Rotwild Performance Days gefahren.


----------



## at021971 (17. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## XLS (18. Dezember 2014)

hallo! kann mir jemand sagen , ob die 2014 x1 rahmen schon für eine interne kabelführung von tele-satteletützen vorbereitet sind?


----------



## Orakel (18. Dezember 2014)

glaube eher nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Dezember 2014)

Musst du selbst bohren.... Frag mal bei den Jungs @luxaltera und @der freed nach. Die haben das wohl beide schon gemacht.






und






http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rotwild-ritter-wo-seid-ihr-teil-2.490358/page-335#post-11136118


----------



## luxaltera (18. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir hälts nach wie vor. Bin hinterm tretlager raus. Photos hab ich nicht mehr


----------



## XLS (18. Dezember 2014)

danke für eure schnelle antwort!


----------



## mmoody (18. Dezember 2014)

Endlich ist es da


----------



## Maledivo (18. Dezember 2014)

mmoody schrieb:


> Endlich ist es da



sehr schönes Bike!!!


----------



## siem (19. Dezember 2014)

mmoody schrieb:


> Endlich ist es da


gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (19. Dezember 2014)

2015er Modell?


----------



## mmoody (19. Dezember 2014)

Ja


----------



## XLS (19. Dezember 2014)

hallo x1er! mich würde mal interessieren was man so aus dem x1  alles in bezug auf dh-performance und/oder geringes gewicht durch bestimmte umbaumaßnahmen so alles zaubern kann. und wie seht ihr das x1 (2014)  als "ergänzung" zum e1.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Dezember 2014)

Das X1 hat mit entsprechender Bereifung eine sehr gute Bergab Performance. Im "richtigen" Bikepark ist es bei guter Fahrtechnik fahrbar aber stellenweise etwas überfordert ( sofern nicht der Fahrer vorher bereits überfordert ist ). Im Bikepark Beerfelden oder Trailpark Mehring kannst Du es richtig fliegen lassen. Vor allem in engen Anliegern zieht es beim Grinsen die Mundwinkel bis hinter die Ohren.

Das E1 ist das Bike für noch grobere Gangart wobei es sich auch in gemäßigtem Gelände sehr gut bewegen lässt. In engen Anliegern benötigt es ( im Vergleich zum X1 ) etwas mehr Nachdruck aber unhandlich würde ich es nicht bezeichnen. Man gewöhnt sich schnell daran und dann ist es völlig i.O. In verblockten Streckenabschnitten liegt es noch satter als das X1, da ist wie immer die Grenze mit Sicherheit nicht beim Bike sondern beim Fahrer zu suchen.

Für mich ergänzen sich die Bikes sehr gut, es gibt aber Meinungen dass sie zu nah beieinander sehen. Umbaumaßnahmen sind nicht wirklich erforderlich, ab Werk kann man sofort loslegen. Wenn Du jedoch bzgl. Laufräder, Reifen, Bremsen, Lenker usw. besondere Vorlieben hast kann das immer noch getauscht werden.

Meine Meinung: Zuerst das oder die Bike(s) richtig kennenlernen und ausreizen, erst danach über Umbauten nachdenken. Dabei kann das "danach" sehr spät sein weil beide Bikes erste Sahne sind.

Hätte ich mich für eins der beiden Bikes entscheiden müssen, wäre die Wahl auf das X1 gefallen. Damit kann man die Berge hochballern, sich auf Marathons verausgaben und trotzdem Spaß im Bikepark haben.


----------



## XLS (19. Dezember 2014)

Gianty, danke für deine ausführliche antwort. das e1 von 2012 hab ich .ich suche halt den gewissen gegenpart dazu: also verspielt,leicht, viel besser im uphill,solide und ausbaufähig in alle richtungen. die verspieltheit und das bike zum tricksen,wie es dem neuen canyon spectral zugeschrieben wird.kann man mit dem x1 leicht auf dem hinterrad fahren?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Dezember 2014)

Ja, mit dem X1 kann man sehr leicht auf dem Hinterrad fahren. Es ist wirklich ein richtig verspieltes Bike ( nenne es immer "Anliegersau" weil es in Kurven super liegt ).

Leicht ist relativ - bin dieses Jahr die Langdistanz des Saarschleifenmarathons damit gefahren und war auch in den langen und steilen Anstiegen sehr zufrieden. Normalerweise bin ich bei solchen Rennen mit meinem 8kg Rädchen unterwegs. Ausgebaut werden muss es nicht wirklich. Endurolaufräder mit ordentlichen Reifen drauf, absenkbare Sattelstütze montiert und ab in den Park damit.
Tricksen: Junior kann damit in Mehring kpl. den Berg auf dem Hinterrad hochfahren und 30m Nose wheelies fahren. Das übersteigt meine persönlichen Fähigkeiten aber machbar ist es.

Kannst mal in meinen Videos nachschauen. Das wurde zwar mit dem E1 gefilmt, die Kamera hätte aber genausogut am X1 befestigt sein können. Fahre dort mit beiden gleich schnell runter.


----------



## XLS (20. Dezember 2014)

vielen dank nochmal an dich, Gianty, für deine erfahrungen


----------



## Düst__ (20. Dezember 2014)

XLS schrieb:


> Gianty, danke für deine ausführliche antwort. das e1 von 2012 hab ich .ich suche halt den gewissen gegenpart dazu: also verspielt,leicht, viel besser im uphill,solide und ausbaufähig in alle richtungen. die verspieltheit und das bike zum tricksen,wie es dem neuen canyon spectral zugeschrieben wird.kann man mit dem x1 leicht auf dem hinterrad fahren?




hi!..

hab auch viel und arg überlegt. Ergänzung zum E1. Ergebnis: Hab mir das X2 dazu gegönnt und fahre seit dem nur noch damit. E1 staubelt im moment bissl vor sich hin.  Und ja man kann es mit X2 richtig stehen lassen auch im bikepark. Manuells u.o wheeles gehen erste sahne. Auf jeden um welten einfacher als mit dem E1. Denke das X1 geht mindestens genau so gut ab ...


----------



## Maledivo (20. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ihr fährt meistens mit X1 oder E1, trotzdem habe ich eine Frage, hält der Rahmen bei höhere Sprünge (bisher könnte ich problemlos etwa 40 cm springen - da ist Dämpfung schon bei 90 %). Würde demnächst den Dämpfung mit einem Federtunnigkit (Spacer) einstellen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Dezember 2014)

3m in einen Schräghang sind kein Problem. Ins Flat springen ist generell nicht gut, ab einer gewissen Höhe mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sogar schädlich.

Wie bereits erwähnt kommt es auf die Fahrtechnik und das Können / den Mut des Fahrers an. Die Bikes können viel mehr als wir uns trauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Dezember 2014)

1m ins Flat mit dem E1 und einer vernünftigen Gabel sind kein Problem, aber auch nicht was ich als guten Flow bezeichnen würde


----------



## Maledivo (21. Dezember 2014)

Danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2014)

90% weil BoostValve eine lageabhängige Druckstufe bringt. Das heißt sie nimmt zum Ende hin zu. Aber grundsätzlich muss die Luftkammer vorher passen


----------



## Düst__ (21. Dezember 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Ihr fährt meistens mit X1 oder E1, trotzdem habe ich eine Frage, hält der Rahmen bei höhere Sprünge (bisher könnte ich problemlos etwa 40 cm springen - da ist Dämpfung schon bei 90 %). Würde demnächst den Dämpfung mit einem Federtunnigkit (Spacer) einstellen.




2-3 meter wenn die landung schön steil ist oder einfach die landung und höhe zur geschwindigkeit passen, ohne bedenken. Und am besten wie ne Katze , locker bleiben.  Stumpf irgendwo runter fühlt sich nicht gut an, weder fürs radl noch fürn körper


----------



## Maledivo (21. Dezember 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 90% weil BoostValve eine lageabhängige Druckstufe bringt. Das heißt sie nimmt zum Ende hin zu. Aber grundsätzlich muss die Luftkammer vorher passen


----------



## Maledivo (21. Dezember 2014)

Düst__ schrieb:


> 2-3 meter wenn die landung schön steil ist oder einfach die landung und höhe zur geschwindigkeit passen, ohne bedenken. Und am besten wie ne Katze , locker bleiben.  Stumpf irgendwo runter fühlt sich nicht gut an, weder fürs radl noch fürn körper



Danke!


----------



## Mainbiker363 (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Fest, einen guten Rutsch und für 2015 immer eine handvoll Luft unter der Felge





Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Dezember 2014)

Wieder mal modifiziert für entspanntes Weihnachts-Byken mit leichteren Laufrädern und Conti TK UST-Bereifung...


----------



## Düst__ (24. Dezember 2014)

schaut scho guad aus.
Wie macht sich die doppelbrücke bemerkbar? Lebendiger (verspielter) wird das radl dadurch ja warscheinlich nicht...
Oder doch? Sind das 180mm?
Wie is denn der Radstand mit der Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Dezember 2014)

Düst__ schrieb:


> Oder doch? Sind das 180mm?
> Wie is denn der Radstand mit der Gabel?



Das sind 200mm, durch die Titanfeder aber noch erträglich vom Gewicht und daher kein wirklich nennenswerter Unterschied in den Fahreigenschaften gegenüber einer Totem Stahlfedergabel. Allerdings spricht die Marzocchi sensationell an, quasi ohne Losbrechmoment und das war mir persönlich sehr wichtig. Die Begrenzung vom Lenkwinkel kommt mir ebenfalls entgegen, da ich in technischem Gelände zum Übersteuern neige, aus Gewohnheit von der täglichen Slalom-Fahrt mit dem Stadtradl - das kommt am Trail aber nicht so gut 
Erst dachte ich der eingeschränkte Lenkwinkel könnte mich in der Bewegungsfreiheit einschränken, aber ich schaff damit selbst den Ausstieg aus dem Isartrail, wo etliche CC-Fahrer mit ihren wendigen Bikes absteigen müssen.
Der Radstand liegt aktuell bei 118,5cm, das E1 ist ja generell weniger verspielt und eher auf Laufruhe getrimmt.
Für reine Downhill-Shuttle-Tage kann ich die Gabelrohre noch gute 3cm weiter hochschrauben, um einen noch flacheren Lenkwinkel zu bekommen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (27. Dezember 2014)

Heute das E1 mal 30km artertecht bewegt.


----------



## Maledivo (28. Dezember 2014)




----------



## noie95 (28. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (28. Dezember 2014)

Coole Sache im doppelten Sinne


----------



## Tschensen77 (29. Dezember 2014)

mmoody schrieb:


> Endlich ist es da


Die Farbkombi kommt schon genial rüber.
Kannst mir mal bitte das Gewicht vom Bike durchgeben? Bei welcher Rahmengrösse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (29. Dezember 2014)

War heute auch biken, irgendwer muss die Trails freischippen 

Cool, schneebedeckte Boden bis auf ein paar Tierpfötchen unberührt. Baron + Schnee =


----------



## MisterKanister (30. Dezember 2014)

Servus Gemeinde,
hat jemand zufällig Erfahrung mit anderen Vorbauten für das E1. Was ist mit dem Raceface Atlas z.B.? Der Steuersatz ist 1,5" tapered.. ist 1 1/8 dennoch das korrekte Maß? Ich mein, der Gabelschaft verläuft demnach ja auch konisch
Danke schonmal


----------



## XLS (30. Dezember 2014)

wünsche euch allen einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr .
gruss aus HD


----------



## siem (30. Dezember 2014)

Hier zur Erinnerung: 23. Dezember 2014 - keine Spur von Schnee 

Guten Rutsch! oder besser Ritt!


----------



## Orakel (30. Dezember 2014)

MisterKanister schrieb:


> Servus Gemeinde,
> hat jemand zufällig Erfahrung mit anderen Vorbauten für das E1. Was ist mit dem Raceface Atlas z.B.? Der Steuersatz ist 1,5" tapered.. ist 1 1/8 dennoch das korrekte Maß? Ich mein, der Gabelschaft verläuft demnach ja auch konisch
> Danke schonmal


unten 1.5" oben 1 1/8"
es passt jeder Vorbau der als Gabelschaftklemmmass 1 1/8" hat


----------



## uphillking (30. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Rotwilder,

gibts irgendwo Info zu den Rahmengewichten von 

- X1 FS 27.5
- R.Q1 FS 27.5

???

Danke


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Januar 2015)

Dieses Jahr sind ein paar Endurorennen in Frankreich geplant. Das Cockpit des X1 hat heute schon mal einen stabileren Vorbau und Lenker bekommen. Morgen wird ausprobiert, im Sprint erhoffe ich mir ein etwas besseres Gefühl.


----------



## heizer1980 (2. Januar 2015)

Viel Spaß und Erfolg dabei! Welche Rennen hast du angepeilt?

Ich werde in in Frankreich die Megavalanche und Biivouac fahren aber nur zum Spaß und nicht auf Platzierung.

Wünsche allen Rittern ein gesundes und erlebnisreiches 2015 mit vielen lustigen Kilometern.


----------



## Orakel (2. Januar 2015)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Wünsche allen Rittern ein gesundes und erlebnisreiches 2015 mit vielen lustigen Kilometern.


und immer ne Handvoll Grip unter den Reifen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Januar 2015)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Welche Rennen hast du angepeilt?
> 
> Ich werde in in Frankreich die Megavalanche und Biivouac fahren aber nur zum Spaß und nicht auf Platzierung.



Geplant sind 2 Rennen zum reinschnuppern. Welche weiß ich noch nicht genau weil noch viele Termine für andere Rennen, die fest gesetzt sind, offen sind.

Bei mir steht der Spaß ebenfalls im Vordergrund, die Platzierungen ergeben sich entsprechend. Ich bin ja für fast alles zu begeistern und muss das folglich irgendwie zeitlich unter einen Hut bringen. Bis auf "richtiges" DH ist bei mir alles vertreten  Trainiert wird einfach alles, dann kann kommen was will.

Hauptsache auf irgendeinem Bike unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. Januar 2015)

Wisst ihr was das R.E1+ FS 27.5 Hybrid-Enduro mit Elektomotor ungefähr wiegt?
Das Teil scheint ja ein echter Fortschritt zu sein, auf dem technologischen Weg um uns auch in 40-50 Jahren noch das Hochfahren auf den Berg zu ermöglichen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. Januar 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> ....um uns auch in 40-50 Jahren noch das Hochfahren auf den Berg zu ermöglichen



Dann sind wir Fossilienbiker.


----------



## Orakel (7. Januar 2015)

hab die tage beim durchschauen meiner Unterlagen festgestellt dass ich in die *9 Saison *mit Bikes von Rotwild gehe, 
Was ich noch Anmerken sollte, es gab bisher nie einen Schaden an irgendeinem Rahmen, Steuersatz......oder Beanstandungen,Reklamationen, oke die leidige La..quali.......Diskussion


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Januar 2015)

Na sowas?
Bei mir ist in den letzten 3 Wochen auch nix ans Bike gekommen....


----------



## heizer1980 (7. Januar 2015)

Was war denn bei dir?


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Januar 2015)

nicht gefahren


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Januar 2015)




----------



## heizer1980 (7. Januar 2015)

Würde mich ankotzen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Januar 2015)

hab auch schon vor Wut in die Hose geschissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (7. Januar 2015)

... das mach ich am gardasee auch immer!!! ... aber vor angst


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Januar 2015)

jaja, die Bremsspuren hab ich auch


----------



## heizer1980 (7. Januar 2015)

@noie95 
Nennt sich Neudeutsch 'Trailpflege'

Ich frag mal hier allgemein in die Runde, ob's Interesse für die Megavalanche gibt. Anmeldungen sind offen und Startplätze zwar reichlich vorhanden aber bestimmt auch irgendwann vergriffen.
Ich hab mich bereits gemeldet und der Startplatz ist auch schon bestätigt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Januar 2015)

Ab wann wird es denn zeitlich "eng"?

Bin von anderen Terminen etwas abhängig, die aber erst gegen Mitte/Ende Februar stehen.


----------



## heizer1980 (8. Januar 2015)

Aktuell sind 380 Fahrer vom Veranstallter bestätigt und 23 weitere sind in der Warteschlange. Jedoch wird das nicht alles sein. Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich auch angemeldet, da er jedoch keine Möglichkeit hat mit einer Kreditkarte zu zahlen, hat er dem Veranstallter eine Mail mit der Bitte um Überweisungsmöglichkeit geschickt. Aktuell taucht er auf keiner Liste auf.
Insgesammt sind aber 2000 Startplätze zu vergeben. Die Anmeldung ist seit Montag mittag geöffnet und ich denke mal der größte Andrang ist durch.

Hier kannst du die aktuelle Anmeldesituation selber nachschauen und wenn du Lust hast dich anmelden. Ich würde da an deiner Stelle ab und an mal reinschauen, denke mal du kannst dich da auch noch in einigen Wochen anmelden.

https://www.engage-sports.com/competition/inscription/1984-vtt/


----------



## grosser (8. Januar 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> jaja, die Bremsspuren hab ich auch





noie95 schrieb:


> ... das mach ich am gardasee auch immer!!! ... aber vor angst



Frohes Neues noch!!
Es wird wieder Zeit  für einen Termin im Pfälzerwald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Januar 2015)

Na da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen.
Ist eine geile Veranstalltung mit viel Adrenalin.

- Beim Start am Piz Buin sollte man einen alten Pullover mitnehmen den man dort dann entsorgt.
Ansonsten kann es passieren, dass man sich oben totfriert.

- Klickpedalfahrer sollten im Startblock nicht den Fuss am Pedal locker absetzen.
Die Aufregung führt zu einem tierischen klappern der Cleats und jeder weiß dass man Schiss  vor der Schneeabfahrt hat.

- Außerdem rate ich auf der Skistrecke beim Sturz (der kommt sicher) nicht den Lenker loszulassen.
Das Bike bleibt liegen und der Fahrer rutscht weiter.
Bis man dann wieder hoch zu seinem Bike gekrabbelt ist hat man Vorkammerflimmern.

- Und wasserdichte hoche Schuhe sind empfehlenswert. Zu 99% hat man am Ende des Gletschers nasse Füße und glitscht dann die rstlichen 30km in den Schuhen rum. Das schmerzt.

- Und die Auffahrt mit dem stinken Bus ist ein Genuss!


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Januar 2015)

Pfäkzerwald kommt bestimmt!


----------



## heizer1980 (8. Januar 2015)

Danke für die wertvollen Tipps. Deckt sich alles so mit den Aussagen von den Jungs, die noch mitfahren und das ganze Gelumpe schon kennen. Oller Pulli ist gut. Dachte erstmal nur an so eine Notfall Decke um nicht schon vor dem Start zu erfrieren und den Rest der Bekleidung als Kompromiss anzugehen. Oben wird´s zu kalt sein und talwärts einen abschwitzen war so die Strategie. An den nassen Füssen werde ich wohl nichts ändern können, wenn der Schee von oben reinläuft, läuft er halt von oben rein. 
Habe mir mal diverse Filmchen angesehen, Startsequenzen sind wohl das beste an dem Rennen. Schön in Watte einpacken und beten, dass weder ich vom Rad geholt werde, noch einer anderen arme Socke die Knochen brechen.

Wird schon schief gehen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Januar 2015)

Das geilste ist der Hubschrauber mit den großen Lautsprechen unten dran.
Wenn der langsam hochkommt und "Alarma" spielt, dann stehen sogar die Sackhaare senkrecht.


----------



## heizer1980 (8. Januar 2015)

Und genau darauf freue ich mich


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Januar 2015)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Hier kannst du die aktuelle Anmeldesituation selber nachschauen und wenn du Lust hast dich anmelden. Ich würde da an deiner Stelle ab und an mal reinschauen, denke mal du kannst dich da auch noch in einigen Wochen anmelden.
> https://www.engage-sports.com/competition/inscription/1984-vtt/



Leider schon tot . Da wird mein Vater 80 Lenze und die Stimmung würde mächtig kippen wenn ich dann nicht da wäre.

Habe gerade gesehen dass auch ein paar Jungs vom FTO gemeldet sind. Ich drücke Euch dann wenigstens die Daumen


----------



## heizer1980 (8. Januar 2015)

Sehr schade aber dafür würde ich auch zuhause bleiben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Januar 2015)

2007 konnte man sich aber ganz normale (preisgünstige) Liftkarten kaufen und den ganzen Tag auf den Strecken schreddern.
Da ist man nach 4- 5 Tagen gar nicht mehr scharf auf das eigentliche Rennen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Januar 2015)

Na das ist doch mal ein Tipp


----------



## heizer1980 (9. Januar 2015)

Ist aktuell auch so. Ich habe für den Zeitraum eine Liftkarte,  muss mir ja die Strecke anschauen und sehen auf was ich mich da einlasse. Ich liebe es wenn ich auf Sicht fahre und nicht weiss was auf mich zukommt aber nicht wenn das ganze auf Zeit geht. Ziel ist es einfach zu finnishen aber egal wie oft ich da vorher schon runterfahren würde... spätestens wenn der Heli kommt und Chachacha spielt, wird bei mir der Puls hoch gehen und ich lass mich von der Rennstimmung anstecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2015)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du wirklich die Strecke schon komplett findest.
Die Franzosen brauchen 10m Flatterband für 34km Rennstrecke.
2007 hat man Nachts in der Endmoräne des Gletschers einfach mit der Raupe eine neue Strecke reingeschoben.
Dann hast du plötzlich die 10m Flatterband quer aug dem Weg und suchst die Strecke.
Die ist nach dem Raupeneinsatz nicht direkt zu erkennen gewesen.

Wenn du echt auf Zeit fährst (und nicht nur um anzukommen) solltest du versuchen auf dem Stück Skistrecke unter dem Gletscher (ohne Schnee) es richtig laufen zu lassen.
Merk dir die Stelle wo es rechts rein in den schmalen Trail geht.
Bis dahin kann man es auch >60km/h laufen lassen.

Und vergess nich dass es auch 600hm bergauf geht.
Beim Schieben hinter Alpe de Huez empfand ich das als kollektives Massenstreben.
Da läuft dann hemmungslos der Sabber untern aus dem Helm und der Gegener wird plötzlich zum Freund.
Für mich war das auch eine neue Erfahrung, wei das rennen plötzlich zur Nebensache wird...


----------



## heizer1980 (9. Januar 2015)

Nicht missverstehen, ankommen ist das Ziel aber ich lasse mich auch in solchen Situationen gerne mitreißen und gehe dann doch eher an mein persönliches Limit. Du weißt wie ich fahre, ich bin weder Profi noch ein Draufgänger. Ist also alles relativ zusehen.

Wie heißt es so schön: Er bemüht sich im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2015)

Klar wird man mitgerissen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Januar 2015)

In Rennsituationen schaltet das Hirn und der Körper um - bei dem einen oder anderen in eine mehr oder weniger sinnvolle Richtung. Die Leistung die man unter solch einer Situation abrufen kann wird man in keinem noch so harten Training bringen können.

Mir passiert es öfter dass ich an meiner Frau vorbeifahre ohne sie zu registrieren. Da passiert meistens in steilen Auffahrten wo man wirklich drückt bis die Dichtung platzt. Auch die Reaktionsfähigkeit ist während eines Rennens viel höher wobei mir auch schon passiert ist dass ich ein beim Rennen auf der Strecke entgegenkommendes Auto ( der Anwohner wollte unbedingt während des laufenden Rennens an sein Haus fahren ) einfach nicht registriert habe weil damit in solch einer Situation niemand rechnet. Da ist der Kopf irgendwie anders programmiert. Mit der Entspannung im Ziel rücken dann nach und nach wieder die normalen Funktionen in den Vordergrund. So ist es zumindest bei mir und den anderen scheint es genauso zu gehen. Aber das ist doch genau das warum wir Rennen fahren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Mir passiert es öfter dass ich an meiner Frau vorbeifahre ohne sie zu registrieren. .


----------



## heizer1980 (9. Januar 2015)

Das kann gefährlicher sein, als das übersehene Auto... du solltest aufmerksamer sein


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2015)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Das kann gefährlicher sein, als das übersehene Auto... du solltest aufmerksamer sein


Klar, das Auto gibt nach...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Januar 2015)

Man merkt dass Ihr auch verheiratet seid


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2015)

keiner von beiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (9. Januar 2015)




----------



## Andreas_33 (9. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen.....

diese schöne Uhr schmückt ab sofort meine Wand...


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2015)

1a! Die Scheibe müsste jetzt nur noch schön blau abgelaufen sein.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Januar 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> keiner von beiden!


Und woher kennt ihr euch so gut aus? Unfassbar


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2015)

wir machen gerade Flitterwochen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2015)

Ich gehe davon aus dass es wieder sowas wie die Rotwild Performance Days gibt. Dann können wir uns mal alle sehen- und Gianty wird unser Trauzeuge


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Januar 2015)

Das hättest Du jetzt nicht in den Raum werfen dürfen. Sowas merke ich mir sehr gut - warten wir ab ob was angesagt wird.


----------



## heizer1980 (10. Januar 2015)

Gelegenheit für Flitterwochen gibt's immer wieder, um entsprechende Abendgarderobe wird gebeten. Einladungen werden hier öffentlich bekannt gemacht und es ist jeder der Spass am Heiraten hat herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## 123disco (10. Januar 2015)

.. ooops, was verpasst - ist aber noch das Rotwildforum hier? Der Bike-Entzug bei dem Wetter weckt wohl neue Seiten:
 	statt


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2015)

Klar doch, willst du Brautjungfer werden?
Bin heute übrigens wieder gefahren, Entzug lässt nach.

Obwohl fahren?
Eher Bodenturnen.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (11. Januar 2015)

Apropos Performance Days

Hat jemand schon irgendwelche Infos?


----------



## XLS (13. Januar 2015)

hallo. ich will eventuell eine 170 lyrik in mein e1 (2012) einbauen.wer hat erfahrung mit dem daraus veränderten(steileren) lenkwinkel?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2015)

1cm merkst du kaum bis garnicht.
Ist jetzt eine 180er Gabel drin?
Einbaulängen sind ja meist ähnlich.


----------



## XLS (13. Januar 2015)

ja ist ne 180er drin. lyrik ist 1cm kürzer.wäre also 0,5 grad steiler!?


----------



## XLS (13. Januar 2015)

mal was anderes! warum fährt der manfred stromberg jetzt liteville und nicht mehr rotwild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Januar 2015)

Ich kann dir nur aus eigener Erfahrung von ner Gabel mit weniger als EB 565mm im E1abraten...

Getestet wurden folgende Gabeln :

-BOS Deville,  160mm,  26 Zoll, EB 545mm
- BOS N'dee, 180mm,26 Zoll, EB 560mm
-!RS Lyrik DH,  170mm,  26 Zoll,  EB 555mm

Bei allen Gabeln war weniger der Lenk-/Sitzwinkel als das tiefe Tretlager'-es gab einige heftige Aufsetzer-.das Problem ĺ.

Daher habe ich mir auch wieder ne Fox 36 -- jetzt aber ne 2014 er Talas RC2 geholt und das Bike läuft wie Hölle  

Was ggf. noch einen Versuch wert wäre is ne Deville mit 170mm -EB 555 mm - und 650b. Durch das größere Laufrad kommt das Tretlager wieder ein wenig hoch

Hier noch ein Bild mit der 170iger Lyrik


----------



## XLS (14. Januar 2015)

guten morge. ist das mit dem tretlager wirklich so krass? bist du mit der lyrik nicht zufrieden gewesen? ich denke die fox ist halt doch deutlich teurer und ich hätte halt gerne eine stahlfeder-gabel. passt eigentlich ein 27,5 rad in die 26er lyrik?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> ja ist ne 180er drin. lyrik ist 1cm kürzer.wäre also 0,5 grad steiler!?


ja.
Wenn du das merkst darfst du dir einen Keks aus der Dose holen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Januar 2015)

Wie gesagt, es geht nicht um den Lenk-/Sitzwinkel... da merkt man 0,5 ° sicher eher weniger ABER das Tretlager war für mich und meine Fahrweise definitiv zu niedrig mit der Lyrik.

Die Performance ließ hingegen kaum Wünsche offen- mir pers. war sie halt ein wenig zu fluffig und nicht hoch genug im FW stehend.

Aber wie immer ist das ganze sehr subjektiv. Von daher wenn du an ne Lyrik günstig kommst - bei mir war´s halt die Fox . dann würde ich die mal testen. Viel. gefällt´s dir ja...

Ach so, ne MZ 66 - 140- 180mm war auch mal drin... aber ebenfalls nur kurz.


----------



## Orakel (14. Januar 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> mal was anderes! warum fährt der manfred stromberg jetzt liteville und nicht mehr rotwild?


Wenn dem so ist, dann bestimmt nicht wegen dem besseren Produkt


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Januar 2015)

Schreib das bitte nochmal ins LV Forum...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Januar 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es geht nicht um den Lenk-/Sitzwinkel... da merkt man 0,5 ° sicher eher weniger ABER das Tretlager war für mich und meine Fahrweise definitiv zu niedrig mit der Lyrik.


 
Versuch es mal mit einer 170er Kurbel. Da gewinnst Du nochmals 5mm falls Du aktuell eine normale fährst. Beim Kurbeln merkt man zwar den Unterschied, da gewöhnt man sich aber sehr schnell um. Wenn Du nicht zu groß bist macht das sicherlich nichts aus.

Fahre am X1 auch die kurze und es klappt super. Dort hatte ich mit Aufsetzern auch ab und an Probleme.


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Januar 2015)

Ja, bin ne normale 175er gefahren aber aufgesetzt hab ich ja auch nicht mit der Kurbel sondern mit dem Unterboden/Tretlager.... aber viel. lag´s auch einfach an den schlechten Fahrkünsten des Fahrers und der bescheidenen Linienwahl

@XLS
Probiere doch mal ne Lyrik aus und berichte von deinen Erfahrungen hier.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Ja, bin ne normale 175er gefahren aber aufgesetzt hab ich ja auch nicht mit der Kurbel sondern mit dem Unterboden/Tretlager....
> @XLS
> Probiere doch mal ne Lyrik aus und berichte von deinen Erfahrungen hier.


Naja, bei mir ist da eigentlich noch Kettenblatt/ Bushring im Weg.
Aufsetzer mit dem Tretlagergehäuse kommen sicher nicht von 10mm kürzerer Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Januar 2015)

Sondern? Wovon?

Grundsätzlich hast du recht, dass erst das Kettenblatt(Bushring aufsetzt aber es gibt auch Geländesituation - relativ flacher Trall, kindskopfgroße Steine - wo genau diese geringere EV zum Aufsetzen geführt haben....

Wie auch immer. XLS sollte einfach selbst testen, ob ihm die Lyrik im E1 taugt und gut is.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2015)

Ich kann das mit dem Aufsetzen des Tretlagergehäuses nicht nachvollziehen.

Du musst einen wirklich hohes Hindernis so überfahren, dass die rechte Kurbelseite noch komplett frei ist?
Zusätzlich muss die linke Kurbel so stehen, dass die Kurbel auch hier den Weg zum Tretlagergehäuse freigibt?
Das kann mal in einer Ausnahmesituation passieren, hat aber doch nix mit 5m tieferem Tretlager zu tun?
Außerdem würdest du ja dauernd auf Schaltzügen und hinterer Bremsleistung parken?

Ich denke eher du meinst die Steine die von unten gegen das Gehäuse ballern.
Aber sei berühigt, das hast du auch bei 180mm Gabeln.

Wenn man wirklich die Einbaulänge der Gabel für was verantwortlich machen will, dann das Aufsetzen der Kubelarme wenn sie nicht waagerecht stehen.

Ich habe seit Oktober auch eine 10mm niedrigere gabel drin, Unterschied zur Alten ist kaum festzustellen.


----------



## XLS (14. Januar 2015)

hallo rocky! welche gabel fährst du jetzt.
in bezug auf die tretlagerhöhe: wenn vorne 10mm tiefer, dann müsste es beim tretlager vllt 5mm tiefer seien.ich denke dies wäre zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Januar 2015)

Ich tippe auf ne 2015er Fox 36  - diese hat jetzt ja auch ne geringere EB als die früheren Modelle.

@Rocky
Ne, ne nicht die Steine die von unten geflogen kommen. Aber lass gut sein...


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> hallo rocky! welche gabel fährst du jetzt.
> in bezug auf die tretlagerhöhe: wenn vorne 10mm tiefer, dann müsste es beim tretlager vllt 5mm tiefer seien.ich denke dies wäre zu vernachlässigen.


Ja, so ist es.
Habe derzeit die 36er Float 2015 verbaut, die ist knapp 1cm flacher bei gleichem federweg als die Modelle bis 2014.


----------



## heizer1980 (14. Januar 2015)

Denke auch, dass der Lenkwinkel sich nicht groß bemerkbar machen wird. Ich hatte allerdings auch schon, in entsprerchendem Gelände, diversen Feindkontakt mit den bösen Brocken. Entsprechend sehen Kurbel und Bash auch aus. Eine deutliche Besserung gab es nach dem wechsel auf den RC4 Dämpfer. Ob der eine cm was ausmacht, dürfte da nur von der Fahrtechnick abhängen. Manchmal sucht man sich die Funline aus )
Den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, wie es Rocky schon beschrieben hat, habe ich schon gehabt. Seitdem hat das Tretlager unten einen keinen Blötsch. Nicht weiter Tragisch. 
Mit den aktuellen Gabeln würde ich es mir überlegen, ob ich heute noch auf eine Stahlfeder wechsle. Die aktuellen Gabeln sind schon gut geworden. Meine olle Talas von 2013 war ein Alptraum, neues Innenleben und ich erkenn sie nur noch an den Kratzern. Jetzt hätte ich da nur noch gerne eine RC2 Einheit rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Januar 2015)

Hoppla, ich dachte dass es beim kurbeln Probleme mit Pedalaufsetzer gegeben hätte. Habe ich wohl falsch verstanden. Diese Probleme hatte ich mal gehabt - sorry.


----------



## heizer1980 (14. Januar 2015)

War mit Sicherheit bei mir kein alltags Problem. Aufsetzer mit dem Bash und dem original Dämpfer kam allerding im ruppigen Gelände häufiger vor. Liegt aber auch wohl an mir


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Januar 2015)

Was gänzlich anderes...  sollte jemand von Euch noch auf der Suche nach einem R.G1 FS 26 Pro in Größe M sein, dann kann er sich gerne per PM bei mir melden. Ich hätte hier eine Bekannte, die es zu einem guten Kurs abgeben würde....

Mehr Infos zum Bike http://www.rotwild.de/hybrid/r-c1plus-ht-29/item/281-r-g1-fs-26


----------



## farbraum (17. Januar 2015)

Ich hab beim RP2-Dämpfer das Problem, dass er mit meinen 83kg Körpergewicht, auch bei hohem Luftdruck, in ruppigem Gelände durchschlägt.
Als ich ca. 10kg weniger gewogen habe, gab es keine Probleme, selbst mit weniger Luftdruck.
Nun habe ich die Möglichkeit den 0,4er Volume Spacer zu bekommen, an den größeren 0,6er komme ich leider nicht ran.
Reicht der 0,4er aus um in diesem Fall ein Durchschlagen zu verhindern oder empfehlt ihr eher den 0,6er zu beschaffen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2015)

Grob kann man sagen, dass ein um 0,2inch³ größerer Spacer etwa 2- 3mm weniger Hubausnutzung hervorrufen.
Wenn du einen RP- Dämpfer hast, brauchst du keine Spacer zu kaufen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fox-dhx-air-tuning-fuer-mehr-mittleren-federweg.336003/

Du musst noch nicht mal die Hauptkammer abschrauben.

Ich würde aber mal schauen ob nicht die Hydraulik den geist aufgenommen hat und so das BoostValve verstorben ist.


----------



## farbraum (17. Januar 2015)

Danke für deine Infos!
Der Spacer kostet einzeln nicht so viel, das ist mir lieber als an Haribo-Dosen rumzubasteln.
Dann probier ich doch mal den 0,4er aus.
Woran erkenne ich ob die Hydraulik bzw. das BoostValve defekt sind?
Das ProPedal funktioniert meines Wissens schon noch.


----------



## 123disco (19. Januar 2015)

farbraum schrieb:


> Danke für deine Infos!
> Der Spacer kostet einzeln nicht so viel, das ist mir lieber als an Haribo-Dosen rumzubasteln.
> Dann probier ich doch mal den 0,4er aus.
> Woran erkenne ich ob die Hydraulik bzw. das BoostValve defekt sind?
> Das ProPedal funktioniert meines Wissens schon noch.



Hab am WE auch 2 Spraydosenkappen zugeschnitten und im RP2 verbaut. Die äussere Dämpferkammer hab ich nun zu etwa 75% ausgefüllt. Bei 80kg Fahrgewicht und 200psi sind nach ordentlicher Ausfahrt noch 5mm Reserve übrig gewesen, kann also noch weiter mit Druck runtergehen. Vorher ist der Dämpfer immer schnell durchgerauscht. Nun wippte es auf der Geraden lustig bei 25-30% und bergab gibt der Hinterbau nun genug Gegendruck ohne hart zu sein.


----------



## 123disco (19. Januar 2015)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Meine olle Talas von 2013 war ein Alptraum, neues Innenleben und ich erkenn sie nur noch an den Kratzern.


..wie weit zurück ist das Chassis nutzbar und nur Innenleben durch 2015er Komponenten updatebar? 
Habe noch die 2011er Serie. Muss Talas, Dämpfung oder beides getauscht werden?


----------



## XLS (19. Januar 2015)

hallo! nachdem ich mir die lyrik 170dh coil nun eingebaut habe, hier mal ein erster fahreindruck: das gewicht ist fast genau so wie von der 36er 180mm fox gabel ,die ursprünglich drin war. den etwas steileren lenkwinkel habe ich nicht gemerkt.allerdings merkte ich die um 1cm kürzere einbaulänge etwas, ist aber noch alles im grünen bereich. uphill hat sich auch nichts verschlechtert.mir kommt es vor, al ob man das vorderrad besser hochziehen kann (vllt aufgrund der stahlfeder?!). downhill: die fox war anfangs immmer etwas zäh und hölzern. die lyrik mit ihrer stahlfeder ist sofort im "arbeitsmodus". was mir noch auffiel ,ich fuhr einfach schneller. ich denke die gute traktion bzw. bodenhaftung läßt dich einfach schneller fahren. bunny-hop oder aktives abspringen ist auch sehr gut. dies ist der erste eindruck. an den einstellungen hab ich einfach mal wild rumgedreht, ist also noch potential nach oben vorhanden. bin also sehr zufrieden mit der gabel und mit dem preis/leistungsverhältnis.
gruss xls


----------



## TrailHanns123 (20. Januar 2015)

Servus,

ich bin gerade am überlegen, mir das 2014er R.C1 FS 29 Comp zu kaufen. Leider ist der nächste Händler mit einem R.C1 FS 29 ewig weit entfernt, sodass eine Probefahrt mit sehr viel Aufwand verbunden ist.

Ich bin 1,83m groß mit einer Schrittlänge von ~90cm und fahre mehr touren- als racelastig.

Zu welcher Rahmenhöhe würdet Ihr mir raten?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (20. Januar 2015)

Ich würde zu L tendieren. Eventuell würde auch M gehen, aber die Rahmen sind doch eher klein. XL dürfte hingeben zu gross sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Januar 2015)

denke auch "L"


----------



## Der_Nevs (21. Januar 2015)

Ahoi,

nun gehöre ich auch zu den Rotwildrittern  Hier mein neuer Hirsch


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2015)

Sei willkommen!
Schickes Bike.


----------



## nauker (21. Januar 2015)

Ist das eine 150 Reverb Stealth?


----------



## abi_1984 (21. Januar 2015)

Sehr geniales Bike! Das hab ich für mich auch im Visier.
Kleine Anmerkung: Sattelklemmschelle 180° drehen. Hebel gehört nach vorn auf die rechte Seite.


----------



## Orakel (21. Januar 2015)

Willkommen bei den Rittern


----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. Januar 2015)

Willkommen im Club. )

Sehr schönes Bike, sieht irgendwie aus, wie der kleiner Bruder meines E1. ;-)

Hast du die Gabel so farblich passend direkt dran gehabt?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Orakel (21. Januar 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club. )
> 
> Sehr schönes Bike, sieht irgendwie aus, wie der kleiner Bruder meines E1. ;-)
> 
> ...


Müsste Serie sein die Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (21. Januar 2015)

http://www.rotwild.de/images/bikes/2015/r-x1-fs-27-5/r-x1-fs-27-5-pro_red.jpg


----------



## TrailProf (21. Januar 2015)

@ Der Nevs
Viel Spaß mit dem schicken neuen Bike.
Kannst ja bei Gelegenheit mal berichten wie die X-Fusion Federelemente im X1 so funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-Specht (21. Januar 2015)

Moin zusammen,

habe mir auch mein erstes Rotwild bzw. fast erstes zugelegt. Einen etwas eingestaubten, aber neuen GT1 Rahmen.




Ich hatte jetzt erste einen DT Swiss M212 Dämpfer hinten eingebaut. Der ist aber ein recht "strammer" Kandidat, wie ich finde. Habe jetzt noch einen RP23 mit originaler Tune-Variante, muss ich dafür die Dämpferachse (jetzt 14mm) tauschen? Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Schonmal Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Maledivo (21. Januar 2015)

Der_Nevs schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> nun gehöre ich auch zu den Rotwildrittern  Hier mein neuer Hirsch



Schaut super aus! Schöne Farbe .

Hab E1 Rahmen in gleicher Farbe schon bestellt .


----------



## at021971 (21. Januar 2015)

MTB-Specht schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> habe mir auch mein erstes Rotwild bzw. fast erstes zugelegt. Einen etwas eingestaubten, aber neuen GT1 Rahmen.
> Anhang anzeigen 352634
> 
> ...



Ich könnte daheim mal nachmessen


----------



## Groudon (21. Januar 2015)

Seit April 2014 liegt dieser Waldbewohner bei mir herum. Dieses Frühjahr darf es endlich in die Natur, nachdem es artgerecht aufgezogen wurde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (21. Januar 2015)

Groudon schrieb:


> Seit April 2014 liegt dieser Waldbewohner bei mir herum. Dieses Frühjahr darf es endlich in die Natur, nachdem es artgerecht aufgezogen wurde!



R.R2 FS?


----------



## MTB-Specht (22. Januar 2015)

@at021971 
Brauche wohl eine andere Titan-Achse und das Igus-Lager für das Fox Dämpferauge ist scheinbar auch kein Standard. Gibt es nur als ganzes Kit.
Info wäre aber schon gut welchen Durchmesser die Achse dann hat.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß nicht wie die Konstruktion bei deinem Bike aussieht, aber die Buchsen für Foxdämpfer sind immer 1/2", demnach haben auch die Achsen immer den gleichen Durchmesser.
Die neuen mehrteiligen Foxbuchsensätze bestehen aus IGUS- Gleitbuchsen mit verschieden langen Achsen.
http://www.abload.de/img/fox-ctdsdqzt.jpg
Denke da ist was Passendes dabei.

Vorteil der neuen Konstruktion ist die Haltbarkeit, die zusätzlichen Dichtung und die Tatsache, dass du kein Verpresswerkzeug mehr benötigst.

Funk doch einfach mal die Jungs von Rotwild an, die wissen sicher Rat.


----------



## MTB-Specht (22. Januar 2015)

Aufbau ist etwas anderes beim ALS Hinterbau. Habe jetzt eine Dämpferachse ca. 70mm lang Durchmesser im Bereich Dämpferauge 14mm. Im DT Swiss Dämpfer ist jetzt ein Igus-Lager 14 auf 16 mm, daneben rechts und links Alu-Distanzhülsen. Die Hülsen sind ja nicht das Problem. 
Die Achse für Fox hat dann halt einen kleineren Durchmesser, dass bei einem Innendurchmesser vom Dämpferauge von ca. 15 mm noch eine Igus Lager eingesetzt werden kann.

Die Info mit dem Kit kommen ja von den Jungs von Rotwild.
Wollte halt mal abklopfen, ob es noch eine andere Möglichkeit gibt


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2015)

Ich denke die Jungs von Rotwild wissen was zu tun ist.


----------



## nauker (22. Januar 2015)

nauker schrieb:


> Ist das eine 150 Reverb Stealth?



hat sich geklärt, ist eine KS...


----------



## at021971 (22. Januar 2015)

MTB-Specht schrieb:


> @at021971
> Brauche wohl eine andere Titan-Achse und das Igus-Lager für das Fox Dämpferauge ist scheinbar auch kein Standard. Gibt es nur als ganzes Kit.
> Info wäre aber schon gut welchen Durchmesser die Achse dann hat.


Ich messe dann nachher daheim mal die Achse aus.


----------



## heizer1980 (22. Januar 2015)

Ich habe nur die Talas Kartusche tauschen lassen. Wenn ich mal eine günstige Dämpfung bekomme werde ich sie wohl auch nachrüsten. Aber alleine schon die Talas Einheit macht schon Welten aus.Für das Enduro-Winter-Hardtail ist das schon mehr als ausreichend. Aber wer überlegt beides zu normalen Kursen zu tauschen, sollte vielleicht mal über eine ganz neue Gabel nachdenken. Da wird es finanziell einfach zu unwirtschaftlich.


----------



## at021971 (22. Januar 2015)

MTB-Specht schrieb:


> Aufbau ist etwas anderes beim ALS Hinterbau. Habe jetzt eine Dämpferachse ca. 70mm lang Durchmesser im Bereich Dämpferauge 14mm. Im DT Swiss Dämpfer ist jetzt ein Igus-Lager 14 auf 16 mm, daneben rechts und links Alu-Distanzhülsen. Die Hülsen sind ja nicht das Problem.
> Die Achse für Fox hat dann halt einen kleineren Durchmesser, dass bei einem Innendurchmesser vom Dämpferauge von ca. 15 mm noch eine Igus Lager eingesetzt werden kann.
> 
> Die Info mit dem Kit kommen ja von den Jungs von Rotwild.
> Wollte halt mal abklopfen, ob es noch eine andere Möglichkeit gibt



Sorry, aber ich bekomme die Achse derzeit nicht so einfach heraus. Es lässt sich nur eine Seite lösen. Dann dreht sie durch. Ich müsste den Hinterbau zerlegen, um die Achse freizulegen.


----------



## Orakel (23. Januar 2015)

zum Thema Dämpferachse am AlS hinterbau, auf der Rotwild Hp gibt es für die ganzen Hinterbauten Explosionszeichnungen da kann man sich die Masse raussuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (23. Januar 2015)

Aber auch für verschiedene Dämpfer?


----------



## Orakel (23. Januar 2015)

at021971 schrieb:


> Aber auch für verschiedene Dämpfer?


----------



## at021971 (23. Januar 2015)

Das R.GT1 FS gab es ja schon lange vorher als RFC 0.3. Da hatte es einen DT Swiss Dämpfer mit anderer Achse als später, wo sie einen Fox verbaut hatten. Aber ich habe gerade mal bei Rotwild nachgeschaut. Es gibt dort zwei Anleitungen. Eine für das ALSI Fahrwerk von 2002 - 2007 und eine für 2008 + 2009. Die Achsen unterscheiden sich nicht nur in den Maßen. Die Alte hatte links und rechts je eine Schraube, die in die Achse geschraubt werden. Die Neuere hat nur noch rechts eine Schraube. Die Dokumente findet man hier. http://rotwild.de/serviceportal/montageanleitungen-setup


----------



## abi_1984 (23. Januar 2015)

Wie MTB-Specht richtig festgestellt hat unterscheiden sich die Achsen und Igus Gleitlager aber je nachdem ob Fox- oder DT-Dämpfer verbaut ist oder werden soll.
Darauf gehen die Anleitungen auf der Rotwild-Seite aber nicht ein.

Die Achse für Fox-Dämpfer hat aber 13,1mm Durchmesser.

Ob man im Hinblick auf Komfort den straff ausgelegten gleitgelagerten Hinterbauten bei GT1/GT2/R1FS/R2FS durch Dämpferumbau/-tuning einen nennenswerten Performancegewinn entlocken kann, würde ich ernsthaft hinterfragen wollen. Vermutlich macht es mehr Sinn den Hinterbau selbst bezüglich Reibung irgendwie zu optimieren.
Dazu kann ich aber nichts beitragen. Die schlecht laufenden und zu wartenden Gleitlager in meinen Knien nerven schon genug.
Am Rad sind mir Industrielager soweit möglich lieber


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Januar 2015)

@RockyRider66:
Hab mir jetzt die mehrteiligen Fox Buchsen besorgt und frage mich ob man die Dinger schmieren soll?
Die Dichtung zwischen dem Kunststoffgleitlager und dem äußeren Metallring würde doch ungeschmiert nach einiger Zeit durch die Reibung zerstört oder nicht?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2015)

mit Wachs ja, aber kein Öl oder Fett


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Januar 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> mit Wachs ja, aber kein Öl oder Fett



So hab ich es auch gelesen, aber ist es problematisch für die Dichtungen wenn man es ganz ohne Schmierung installiert oder halten die dann einfach nur 20% weniger lang?
Hab nämlich kein passendes Wachs und würde mir das nur besorgen, wenn es wirklich essentiell für den Einbau ist.
Überhaupt findet man zum fachgerechten Einbau von Buchsen nur sehr schwer gutes Informaterial im Netz.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Januar 2015)

Mach Dir keinen Kopf, die brauchen keine Schmierung.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2015)

Gianty hat Recht.
Du kannst den Kram auch trocken zusammenbauen.
Ich nehme eben ein Wachsschmiermittel für die Kette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XLS (29. Januar 2015)

hallo! ich frage mich gerade so aus langeweile, ob es sinvoll wäre ein 2015er e1 mit 26" rädern aufzubauen? was meint ihr?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Januar 2015)

Aus dem Bauch würde ich sagen, das fährt sich nervös und du brauchst 130er Kurbeln.
An 27,5" Bikes ist nicht nur die Geo sehr unterschiedlich zum 26", sogar der Gabelnachlauf ist kleiner.


----------



## XLS (29. Januar 2015)

wenn ich mich nicht täusche ,sind die räder doch nur einige cm grösser! ok tiefer wird es hinten schon mit 26" aber vorne könnte man doch ne 180mm statt 170mm einbauen? das müsste den nachlauf wieder vergrössern.


----------



## TrailProf (30. Januar 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> hallo! ich frage mich gerade so aus langeweile, ob es sinvoll wäre ein 2015er e1 mit 26" rädern aufzubauen? was meint ihr?


 
Hihi interessant,
ich frage mich gerade wie wohl ein 2015er e1 mit 160iger pike aber dafür vorne mit 29" Laufrad wäre.
Das "große" Vorderrad würde für eine vernünftige Einbauhöhe sorgen und einfach alles was sich in den Weg stellt "plattwalzen" (in der Theorie), sowie den etwas geringeren Federweg der Pike kompensieren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Januar 2015)

Da ist man mit der neuen Float schon variabler.
Die lässt sich intern in 1cm Schritten traveln.
Bis zu 5cm.

Da die 2015er Float ohnehin 1cm flacher baut, dürfte 2015 im E1 eine 170mm Gabel (statt 160mm) Platz gefunden haben.
Da hat sich doch irgendwer Gedanken gemacht...?

Grundsätzlich bin kein Freund vom Ändern der Laufradgrößen wenn der Rahmen dazu nicht konstriert ist.
Er recht von dem Scaled Size- Gefummel.
Ist für mich als würde man Sandalen mit Tape abdichten, damit man damit im Regen gehen kann.


----------



## Vincy (30. Januar 2015)

Hier ein *R.E1 FS 27,5* mit Pike 650b
http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...bjectPath=/Shops/Shop38023/Products/RE1FS27.5
http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...jectPath=/Shops/Shop38023/Products/RE1FS27.5M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (30. Januar 2015)

Hi Ritter,

nächsten Freitag bekomme ich den E1 650B Rahmen in rot .

Möchte im Herbst anfangen zum aufbauen. Bis dahin hätte ich viel Zeit passende Teile zu erwerben.

An LRS dachte ich an die vom Werk an E1 montierte DT E 1900. Leider gibt es kaum Info zu diesem LRS, daher die Bitte an die E1 650B Fahrer, seid Ihr zufrieden mit diesem LRS?

Als Alternative dachte ich an DT 350 mit DT EX 471 bzw. wieder ein Hope Hoops (aber mit Flow EX) bei Sören (habe aktuell an meinem C1, bin sehr zufrieden damit).


----------



## TrailProf (31. Januar 2015)

@Rocky:
Meinst du die neue 36er? Hatte ich auch auf dem Schirm, allerdings schreckt mich bislang der "Straßenpreis" ab.
Ne Pike gibts ja an jeder Ecke fast zum halben Tarif und irgendwie bin ich RockShox Fan;-) Der Aufbau sollte auch nicht zu schwer sein, daher die Idee mit der Pike.
Mit verschiedenen Laufradgrößen find ich jetzt nicht schlimm, ist halt einfach eine zusätzliche Möglichkeit die Geo ein bisserl anzupassen.
@Vincy:
Das sieht ja schonmal ganz fein aus, vlt. mach ich mal einen Ausflug nach Schermbeck zum Probefahren, danke für den Tip. Was Individualisierung angeht ist S-Tec ja auch sehr flexibel.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Januar 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> @Rocky:
> Meinst du die neue 36er? ...



Ja, die meine ich.


----------



## siem (1. Februar 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Da ist man mit der neuen Float schon variabler.
> Die lässt sich intern in 1cm Schritten traveln.
> Bis zu 5cm.
> 
> ...



Im E1 von 2014 steckt bereits eine 170mm Float 34er, theoretisch müsste das 2015 E1 tiefer liegen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Februar 2015)

Ich hab noch keine 34er mit 170mm gesehen?
Mal jemand nachgemessen?
Oder Druckfehler im Katalog?


----------



## siem (1. Februar 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch keine 34er mit 170mm gesehen?
> Mal jemand nachgemessen?
> Oder Druckfehler im Katalog?


Ist eine OEM Version mit 170mm. Hatten 2014 nur Rotwild und Scott verbaut. Ich habe eine an meinem E1 mit 170mm.


----------



## Maledivo (1. Februar 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch keine 34er mit 170mm gesehen?
> Mal jemand nachgemessen?
> Oder Druckfehler im Katalog?



170 mm als 34er gibt bei E1 seit 2014. Vorhin bei 2013er E1 650B 160 mm 34er. 

Die aktuelle Modelle der E1 haben 170 mm 36er. 

Denke dass 170 mm 34er nur Zwischenlösung da vorher keine 36er für 650B gab.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Februar 2015)

Ups, das wusste ich nicht.
Bei der 34er war für mich mit 160mm Ende der Fahnenstange.


----------



## Maledivo (1. Februar 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> @Rocky:
> Meinst du die neue 36er? Hatte ich auch auf dem Schirm, allerdings schreckt mich bislang der "Straßenpreis" ab.



Hoffe viele werden Hype der RS Pike verfallen und vertickert dann die 36er 170 mm 650B, dann werden die Straßenpreise runtergehen.

Und ich werde dann einen finden, der in etwaiger Preisniveau wie Pike landet


----------



## Maledivo (1. Februar 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ups, das wusste ich nicht.
> Bei der 34er war für mich mit 160mm Ende der Fahnenstange.



Leider gibt es so viele 34er für 650B im Bikemarkt, jedoch kaum 36er.

Notfalls am Anfang mit 34er 160 mm dann nach gutem Angebot einen 36er 170 mm holen. Jedoch bin ich aber in guter Hoffnung .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siem (2. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand von Euch das RAD Tuning bei Fox durchführen lassen? Meine 34er ist gerade dort, bin 
auf das Ergebnis gespannt. Die Performance sollte sich der der 36er annähern.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/12/06/fox-34-ctd-custom-tuning-zu-gewinnen/


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Februar 2015)

Ich hab nur die "normale" 130 Euro Wartung für meine Talas X bei Fox machen lassen und sie säuft im mittleren Federweg immernoch genauso erbärmlich ab wie vorher. Kann man sich auch sparen, wenn die Dichtungen noch ok sind.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Februar 2015)

er meint das Tuning, du aber den normalen Service


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Februar 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> er meint das Tuning, du aber den normalen Service



Meines Wissens kann man das Problem im mittleren Federweg leider auch nicht wegtunen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Februar 2015)

zum großen geht das.  wenn das Resultat wirklich Richtung 36er 2015 geht ,dann funkt das Ding


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Februar 2015)

siem schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch das RAD Tuning bei Fox durchführen lassen? Meine 34er ist gerade dort, bin
> auf das Ergebnis gespannt. Die Performance sollte sich der der 36er annähern.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/12/06/fox-34-ctd-custom-tuning-zu-gewinnen/



Versprecht Euch von den Tuningmaßnahmen nicht zu viel. Das Ergebnis wird anders aber nicht für alle Bedingungen passend sein - das ist einfach unmöglich. Spart das Geld, beschäftigt Euch mehr mit dem Fahren und nicht so viel mit dem Versuch ein passendes Setup für alles zu finden.

Es gibt kein perfektes Fahrwerk


----------



## Maledivo (2. Februar 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Versprecht Euch von den Tuningmaßnahmen nicht zu viel. Das Ergebnis wird anders aber nicht für alle Bedingungen passend sein - das ist einfach unmöglich. Spart das Geld, beschäftigt Euch mehr mit dem Fahren und nicht so viel mit dem Versuch ein passendes Setup für alles zu finden.
> 
> Es gibt kein perfektes Fahrwerk



Genau!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Februar 2015)

Ich versuche mein RFC0.3 unter 10kg zu bringen, habt ihr noch sinnvolle Optimierungsvorschläge?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Februar 2015)

Tubeless ( sinnvoll )
SCHMOLKE Lenker + Sattelstütze ( eher sinnfrei )
XTR Kassette ( eher sinnfrei )
Procraft Griffe Superlight MTB Schaumstoff ( kommt drauf an.. )
Tune Speedneedle Sattel ( weniger sinnvoll )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (2. Februar 2015)

Sinnvoll? Eine 100 mm Gabel am RFC0.3 ist schon sinnfrei. Da brauchst Du keinen Berg mehr um das Abfahrtsgefühl zu genießen. Dann kannst Du gleich auch über den Schwalbe Furious Fred nachdenken. Der bringt noch mal gut 80 g pro Stück. Und Continental Supersonic Schläuche sollen unter 100g liegen. Und die Eclipse Ultralight kommen auf 56 g pro Stück. Kosten aber auch fast 1 EUR pro Gramm. Oder Wie wäre es mit einem radikaleren Ansatz. Also mit entlacken? Da sind bestimmt noch mal 150 - 200 g drin. ;-)


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Februar 2015)

Hab die Gabel günstig bekommen, klar macht sie an einem Razorblade mehr Sinn und dann wiegt das Ganze auch <8kg, aber da musst erstmal so einen Rahmen am Start haben 
Ich fahr mit der Rennfeile sowieso nur Flachlandtouren mit leichten Trails, finde den RFC0.3 Rahmen dafür eigentlich ganz gut geeignet, der hat durchaus Race-Gene... der Hinterbau mit 165mm Dämpfer wäre mit einer aktuellen 140er Gabel völlig überfordert.
Und der Racing Ralph Evo ist schon ein guter Kompromiss was Gewicht und Pannenschutz angeht, will ja mit dem Radl fahren und nicht Schläuche flicken.

PS:
Das R.R1 hat mit dem gleichen Rahmen auch "nur" 100mm und zu Zeiten des RFC0.3 gab es einen sehr ähnlichen Rahmen (RCC 0.3) ohne Verstärkung zwischen Ober- und Sattelrohr, der hatte auch eine 100mm Gabel. Da sehe ich also gar kein Problem...


----------



## at021971 (3. Februar 2015)

Die Geometrie der R.R1 FS und RCC0.3 Rahmen ist aber nicht vergleichbar mit dem RFC 0.3 / R.GT1 FS / R.GT2 FS. Die beiden erstgenannten sind reine Cross Country Race Bike. Währende die letztgenannten der damalige erste Schritt zu einem All Mountain/Trail Bike waren. Sicherlich sind deren Gene den Race Pendants entliehen, aber eben angepasst auf eine Gabel von 120/130 mm
Federweg und entsprechender Einbaulänge. Ich habe an meinem R.GT1 FS ja eine Fox Talas mit 100 / 120 / 140 mm Federweg. Und permanent würde ich mit dem nicht mit 100 mm rumfahren wollen. Für steile Anstiege ist das hilfreich, aber sonst eher unangenehme mit einer deutlichen Zunahme des Überschlagsgefühls. Aber jeder wie er es mag. ;-)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Februar 2015)

Das sinnvollste Gewichtstuning besteht darin nach dem duschen in den Spiegel zu schauen. Dort sollte das größte Potential zu finden sein, welches völlig kostenlos genutzt werden kann. Am Bike zu sparen bringt nicht wirklich viel, ausser dass der Geldbeutel erheblich erleichtert wird.

Wer schneller werden will sollte über Training nachdenken.

Wer Lust hat kann mal die Physik bemühen und ausrechnen was 1kg Einsparung auf 50 km und 2000 HM bringen. Es ist lächerlich wenig.


----------



## siem (3. Februar 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Versprecht Euch von den Tuningmaßnahmen nicht zu viel. Das Ergebnis wird anders aber nicht für alle Bedingungen passend sein - das ist einfach unmöglich. Spart das Geld, beschäftigt Euch mehr mit dem Fahren und nicht so viel mit dem Versuch ein passendes Setup für alles zu finden.
> 
> Es gibt kein perfektes Fahrwerk



Prinzipiell gebe ich dir Recht. Tuning ist nicht alles, die Räder sind zum Fahren da.

Ich glaube trotzdem, dass ein Fox Tuning der 34er Gabeln vertretbar ist, da wie in Tests auch bemerkt die 34er gewisse Schwächen haben. Das ist für mich  bei so einer teuren Gabel enttäuschend.. Also entweder Tuning oder andere Gabel. Ich versuch es einmal mit der kostengünstigeren Methode.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Februar 2015)

Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen aber vergesst die Tests! Da kommt es neben dem Fahrkönnen der Testfahrer noch auf die Kinematiken und Geometrien der Bikes, die persönlichen Vorlieben, die Reifenwahl, die Reifendrücke, die Umgebungstemperatur, die Streckenverhältnisse.......an.

Du selbst änderst Dein Empfinden während eines Tages. Wenn Du z.B. in einen Bikepark fährst, benötigst Du für die ersten Turns eine gewisse "Einfahrzeit". Dann stimmst Du das Fahrwerk, den Reifendruck usw. evtl. daraufhin ab. Nachdem Du Dich eingefahren hast, wirst Du nicht nur automatisch schneller unterwegs sein sondern das Empfinden für Dein Fahrwerk ändert sich ebenfalls. Nun stimmst Du wieder neu ab - meistens in Richtung straffer und die Zugstufe wird etwas geöffnet. Am Ende des Tages hast Du also ein passendes Setup gefunden. Kommst Du dann auf eine andere Strecke fängt das wieder vorn vorne an. Wenn Du permanent am Fahrwerk rumprobierst wirst Du nie ein wirkliches Gefühl für die erforderlichen Anpassungen bekommen weil Du direkt das "Optimum" haben willst.

Jetzt im Winter ist es eh völliger Quatsch ein Fahrwerk zu beurteilen oder abzustimmen.

Die heutigen Gabeln und Dämpfer sind so leistungsfähig, dass ein guter Fahrer immer ein Setup findet mit dem er andere in Grund und Boden fährt. Lernt lieber Euer bestehendes Fahrwerk richtig kennen.

Bzgl. Tests kann man feststellen dass selbst Biker im Weltcup sehr unterschiedliche Setups bevorzugen, was weder mit den Vorlieben eines oder mehrerer Tester noch mit unseren persönlichen Vorstellungen übereinstimmen muss.

Ich bin mir sicher dass die Jungs und Mädels notfalls mit einem Holzstock im Hinterbau und als Gabelersatz noch schneller unterwegs sein würden als die meisten von uns - egal welches Tuning wir machen lassen.

Geh mal auf die Stromburg zum Lafer und erzähl ihm dass Du die gleichen Töpfe hast wie er, diese auch mit "Sehr gut" getestet wurden und frag ihn dann warum Dein Essen nicht so gut schmeckt wie seins. Woran wird es wohl liegen - am Material?

Zum Thema Fahrwerk könnte ich jetzt ganz tief in Details einsteigen, was unterm Strich immer wieder zum gleichen Ergebnis führt: Es kommt auf den Fahrer an wie schnell er im Ziel ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. Februar 2015)

at021971 schrieb:


> Die Geometrie der R.R1 FS und RCC0.3 Rahmen ist aber nicht vergleichbar mit dem RFC 0.3 / R.GT1 FS / R.GT2 FS. Die beiden erstgenannten sind reine Cross Country Race Bike. Währende die letztgenannten der damalige erste Schritt zu einem All Mountain/Trail Bike waren. Sicherlich sind deren Gene den Race Pendants entliehen, aber eben angepasst auf eine Gabel von 120/130 mm
> Federweg und entsprechender Einbaulänge.



Hast mich überzeugt, ich fahre sie jetzt doch an einem Razorblade, den ich gestern zufällig zum guten Kurs bekommen habe 
Und 8,5kg Hardtail oder 15-16kg Enduro macht durchaus einen Unterschied bei den Flachlandtouren hier!
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass 1 Kilogramm gespartes Gewicht an den Laufrädern sowie das Umrüsten auf Schlauchlos nur "lächerlich wenig" Einfluß auf die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit während einer Tour hat.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Februar 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen aber vergesst die Tests! Da kommt es neben dem Fahrkönnen der Testfahrer noch auf die Kinematiken und Geometrien der Bikes, die persönlichen Vorlieben, die Reifenwahl, die Reifendrücke, die Umgebungstemperatur, die Streckenverhältnisse.......an.
> 
> Du selbst änderst Dein Empfinden während eines Tages. Wenn Du z.B. in einen Bikepark fährst, benötigst Du für die ersten Turns eine gewisse "Einfahrzeit". Dann stimmst Du das Fahrwerk, den Reifendruck usw. evtl. daraufhin ab. Nachdem Du Dich eingefahren hast, wirst Du nicht nur automatisch schneller unterwegs sein sondern das Empfinden für Dein Fahrwerk ändert sich ebenfalls. Nun stimmst Du wieder neu ab - meistens in Richtung straffer und die Zugstufe wird etwas geöffnet. Am Ende des Tages hast Du also ein passendes Setup gefunden. Kommst Du dann auf eine andere Strecke fängt das wieder vorn vorne an. Wenn Du permanent am Fahrwerk rumprobierst wirst Du nie ein wirkliches Gefühl für die erforderlichen Anpassungen bekommen weil Du direkt das "Optimum" haben willst.
> 
> ...




Ich gebe dir grundsätzlich Recht, der limitierende Faktor ist eigentlich der Fahrer.

Jedoch kannst du z. B. an einer Gabel ohne Druckstufenverstellung drehen wie du willst.
- Sich im Anlieger oder beim Sprung abdrücken geht dann nicht richtig, das Ding säuft ab wenn die interne Einstellung nicht stimmt.

Oder an der Zugstufe drehen (ist ja nur Lowspeed) bis dass das Vorderrad im Stand vielleicht geradeso nicht mehr vom Boden abhebt.
- Wenn die intern eingestellte Highspeed- Zugstufe zu langsam ist, dann trampelt sich das Rad fest, besonders in Bremswellen.

Der eine Fahrer merkt das, der andere nicht.
- Also wieder Sache des Fahrers.


Ich denke dass:
- viele auf das Thema "Tuning" aufspringen weil es hipp ist, wirklich merken ist was anderes.
- Viele Einstellknöpfe "in" sind, überfordern aber die meisten und der Schuss geht nach hinten los.
- oft nach einer Race- Federelement verlangt wird, aber nur wenige damit parat kommen.

Ich bin rd. 17 Jahre ausschließlich Coilgabeln gefahren.
Ab der 160er VAN 2008 habe ich nie wieder dicke Arme bekommen, bei der 180er erst recht nicht mehr.
Und jetzt hab ich eine 180er Float "Race".
Und was soll ich euch sagen, die Arme werden wieder dick.
Entlaste ich die Arme wird die Gabel nervös, belaste ich sie ist das Ding eine Macht.
Leider machen meine Arme das nicht so lange mit wie der Trail lang ist.

Was ich damit sagen will:
Wahrscheinlich sind viele mit der Einfacheit der 34er CTD besser beraten.
Mit dem Tuning geht die 34er sicher auch in Richtung 36er, je weiter man das Tuning betreibt.
Wer sich seine 34er umbauen lässt, sollte sich vorher von Fox wirklich beraten lassen, sonst geht der Schuss schnell nach hinten los.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Februar 2015)

@RockyRider66 
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele 

@hiTCH-HiKER 
1 kg spürst Du wirklich kaum. Ich habe in meinem Fuhrpark alles, vom 8kg Carbon-HT über ein 9kg Carbon-Fully bis zum ROTWILD X1, E1 usw und kenne die Unterschiede. 

Wenn es jedoch Spaß macht sein Bike zu verschönern oder zu erleichtern, ist das absolut o.k. nur sachlich betrachtet macht es halt nicht so viel aus.


----------



## at021971 (3. Februar 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> ...Ich glaube auch nicht, dass 1 Kilogramm gespartes Gewicht an den Laufrädern sowie das Umrüsten auf Schlauchlos nur "lächerlich wenig" Einfluß auf die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit während einer Tour hat.


Sehe ich auch so. Ein Kilogramm am Bike merkt man fast nicht. Wenige 100 g an den Laufrädern merkt man sehr deutlich. Und das um so mehr, je weiter sich diese Gramm außen auf der Rotationsbahn befinden. Wenn Gewichtstuning einen Effekt haben soll, dann an den Laufrädern.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Februar 2015)

Es wird Zeit dass der Boden trocken wird damit wir wieder ballern können


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Februar 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit dass der Boden trocken wird damit wir wieder ballern können


In der Bahnhofskneipe?


----------



## Bensemer (3. Februar 2015)

Trockener Boden ist doch schon fast langweilig  Durchdrehen muss das Hinterrad


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Februar 2015)

Mit den Bikes auf der Strecke natürlich - vorzugsweise in Beerfelden oder Mehring 
Mein Handicap ist soweit i.O. dass es wieder Spaß macht.

Solange nur das Hinterrad und nicht der Fahrer durchdreht ist alles o.k.

Vorgestern hat sich ein nicht angeleinter Köter in meinem Fuß festgebissen, da hätte ICH fast durchgedreht.


----------



## Fritzhorn (3. Februar 2015)

Hallo Rotwild-Ritter,
ich stehe nun kurz davor mir meinen ersten Hirsch zu gönnen. Es soll die 2015er Version des X1 FS 27,5 (vermutlich in rot) werden. Es ist aber nicht nur mein erster Hirsch, sondern auch das erste Fully und ich bin mir, was die Rahmengröße angeht, ein bisschen unsicher. Bisher fahre ich ein 2011er Trek 6700 in 17,5 Zoll. Tendieren tue ich zu "M". Leider habe ich keinen Rotwildhändler in meiner Nähe, der die Größe  M/L als Testbike im Laden hat. Gefahren werden 40 - 50 km-Touren mit bis zu 1000hm und Ende nächsten Jahres soll mich das gute Stück dann auch über die Alpen transportieren.
Noch ein paar Eckdaten zu mir:
Größe: 173 cm
Schritthöhe:77 cm
Gewicht: 75kg

Liege ich mit M richtig?


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Februar 2015)

ja, absolut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (4. Februar 2015)

Ja, da sollte M bestens passen.


----------



## Bensemer (4. Februar 2015)

Ich bin 1,76 und fahre ein C1 in M. Da wirst du auch richtig bedient sein


----------



## Fritzhorn (4. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Dann steht dem ja nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## Mainbiker363 (4. Februar 2015)

Fritzhorn schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Dann steht dem ja nichts mehr im Wege


Hallo,
ich fahre das 2014er X11 in 27,5..... Ein Hammer Bike. Egal ob Feierabendtour, Wochenendtrip oder Alpencross.
Dieses Bike ist Trailverliebt und auch auf meinen Alpen X eine zuverlässige Spassmaschine.

Ich denke Du wirst damit viel Spaß haben.

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## 123disco (4. Februar 2015)

Fritzhorn schrieb:


> Größe: 173 cm
> Schritthöhe:77 cm
> Gewicht: 75kg
> Liege ich mit M richtig?



Normal sollte M für Tour okay sein, alternativ eher S erwägen...wenn´s traillig und verspielter sein soll.


Ps... braucht noch jemand ne fixe 27,xer Sattelklemme und hat ne 31.xer übrig.
Altes SchriftDesign. formlos per PN und Brief oder bei den RPD´s...gibt´s Gerüchte wann?;-)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Februar 2015)

Fahre bei 167 cm Größe und 80cm Schrittlänge jeweils "S" Rahmen. Ich finde diese wie von @123disco erwähnt verspielter. Wenn Du gerne enge Trails, schnelle ( und vielleicht enge ) Anlieger fährst wäre das vielleicht eine Überlegung wert. Sollte Dein Fokus auf Touren liegen wäre "M" sicherlich auch i.O.

Vielleicht gibt sich doch eine Möglichkeit für eine Probefahrt, oftmals merkt man erst auf den Trails was wirklich passt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Februar 2015)

Macht den armen Kerl nicht unsicher.
Ist doch Kacke einen kurzen Rahmen mit langem Vorbau wieder zu verlängern.
M passt in jedem Fall.

Ich denke, dass mit dem "kleinen verspielten" Rahmen wir im Forum total unnötig hochgespielt.
Da machen leichte Laufräder schon mehr aus.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Februar 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass mit dem "kleinen verspielten" Rahmen wir im Forum total unnötig hochgespielt. Da machen leichte Laufräder schon mehr aus.



Ist reine Ansichtssache, da wird ihm niemand helfen können. Unterm Strich hilft nur eigene "Erfahrung" zu sammeln.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. Februar 2015)

Ich frage mich auch manchmal ob ich mit meiner 84er Schrittlänge nicht besser einen L Rahmen genommen hätte, weil ich mit dem Sattel doch immer extrem weit hinter gehen muss. Vorbaulänge passt aber, ich hab das Problem nicht beim Sitzen, sondern beim Treten, weil das Tretlager einfach für meine Schrittlänge zu weit hinten sitzt. Keine Ahnung ob ein L-Rahmen dieses Problem beseitigen würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Februar 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ist reine Ansichtssache, da wird ihm niemand helfen können. Unterm Strich hilft nur eigene "Erfahrung" zu sammeln.


Das kann nicht in Abrede gestellt werden.
Aber e nützt dem Fragesteller nicht weiter, er hat ja kaum eine Testmöglichkeit.

In seinem Fall lehne ich mich jedoch soweit aus dem fenster, als dass ich behaupte er ist voll in Rahmengröße "M".
Mit 1,73m ist er nicht an "Randbereichen", in denen er sich Gedanken machen soll.


----------



## 123disco (5. Februar 2015)

..wir sind halt ein Forum mit "jungen" Typen, die es ganz verspielt  mögen.
Bevor der arme @Fritzhorn nun bei seinem ersten Besuch ganz verwirrt wird und sich noch alle in die Haarbekommen:

>>>>> M - Rahmen ist (für deinen Einstieg & Tourenanspruch) super !


Ps.... lange Vorbauten sind ja sowas von Rennrad


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Februar 2015)

Mit mir kann man sich nicht in die Haare kommen - ich habe keine mehr 

Rahmengrößen sind immer so eine Sache. Er wird aber mit “M“ sicherlich gut klar kommen.


----------



## Orakel (5. Februar 2015)

aktuell von der Hp 
www.rotwild.de/news/corporate-news/item/407-rotwild-performance-days-2015


----------



## at021971 (5. Februar 2015)

Da schauen wir mal ob sich das zeitlich ausgeht. Wenn es geht bin ich wohl wieder dabei. War ja letztes Jahr eine klasse Veranstaltung, die nach Wiederholung verlangte. Ob es auch wieder einen Werksbesuch gibt?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (5. Februar 2015)

@ Hat sich bereits erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (5. Februar 2015)

mehr Info's gibt es wohl im März


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Februar 2015)

Mal schauen ob es dieses Jahr klappt. Leider kollidiert der Termin mit dem EMC und in meiner Hirschecke wird es so langsam etwas eng.


----------



## Heavy-Tools (5. Februar 2015)

Auf Facebook:
Jetzt vormerken: Am 18. und 19. April 2015 finden wieder die ROTWILD Performance Days statt!

Testet während der diesjährigen ROTWILD Performance Days im Brombachtal (Odenwald) wieder jede Menge aktuelle Produkte – Race-Bikes für Bestzeiten, All Mountains für spannende Touren, Enduros und Gravity Bikes für Abenteuer im groben Gelände. Und alle, die noch mehr Spaß, Leistung und Reichweite wollen, können die neuen ROTWILD E-MTBs fahren. 

Die ROTWILD Performance Days sind offen für alle: Ob Ihr schon ROTWILD Fahrer seid oder noch das passende Mountainbike sucht, hier seid Ihr richtig.

Anmeldung und detaillierte Informationen werden Anfang März auf www.rotwild.de veröffentlicht.

Und so sah es im vergangenen Jahr aus:


----------



## 123disco (6. Februar 2015)

Freu mich drauf! 
Hoffentlich gibt´s wieder so lekker Wildschweinwürstchen vom Grill
...der Rest war & wird eh super.


----------



## Fritzhorn (6. Februar 2015)

Die Würfel sind gefallen. Es wird M. Das Bike wird Anfang nächster Woche produziert. Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie aufgeregt ich bin


----------



## Maledivo (6. Februar 2015)

Fritzhorn schrieb:


> Die Würfel sind gefallen. Es wird M. Das Bike wird Anfang nächster Woche produziert. Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie aufgeregt ich bin



Richtige Entscheidung!


----------



## Maledivo (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo Ritter,

nun darf ich zu E1 Jünger gesellen 

Habe heute den Rahmen geholt (Rahmengröße M, knapp unter 3 kg):


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2015)

Glückwunsch an beide zu der Entscheidung!


----------



## Kiefer (6. Februar 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hallo Ritter,
> 
> nun darf ich zu E1 Jünger gesellen
> 
> ...



Gefällt


----------



## Mainbiker363 (6. Februar 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hallo Ritter,
> 
> nun darf ich zu E1 Jünger gesellen
> 
> ...



Tolles Bike! 

Berichte bei Gelegenheit wie es sich fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (6. Februar 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hallo Ritter,
> 
> nun darf ich zu E1 Jünger gesellen
> 
> ...



Schöner Rahmen!

Darf ich fragen wo du den Rahmen gekauft hast? Und warum ohne Dämpfer?
Möchtest du etwas spezielles einbauen oder einen der original Dämpfer?


----------



## Maledivo (6. Februar 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Tolles Bike!
> 
> Berichte bei Gelegenheit wie es sich fährt.



Natürlich!


----------



## Maledivo (6. Februar 2015)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Schöner Rahmen!
> 
> Darf ich fragen wo du den Rahmen gekauft hast? Und warum ohne Dämpfer?
> Möchtest du etwas spezielles einbauen oder einen der original Dämpfer?



Bei Matthias (Schaltwerk Bikes).

Ist ja ein 2013er Rahmen mit Optik der 2014er  (weiße statt schwarze Decals und paar andere Konstruktion), da ist bei Standardrahmen Fox Float CTD eingebaut. Würde aber Fox Float X nehmen.

Da die Größe M der letzte ist, musste ich schnell handeln.

Das Bike wird im Herbst fertig aufgebaut mit 36er Gabel und Fox Float X. LRS wird DT 350 mit DT EX 471 oder Hope mit Flow EX sein.

Noch unschlüssig ob 24/38 er mit 11-40 oder 22/36 mit 11-36.

Habe noch Zeit ;-)


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (6. Februar 2015)

Der Rahmen mit einem Fox Float X, das klingt schonmal sehr gut!
Hast du schon eine Idee welche Gabel du da rein bauen möchtest?


----------



## Maledivo (6. Februar 2015)

Am liebsten diese Gabel, nur der momentane Preis ist mir noch zu heftig, ...

(36er 170mm und natürlich in Stealth)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Februar 2015)

Also bis Herbst könnte ich nicht warten


----------



## Maledivo (7. Februar 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Also bis Herbst könnte ich nicht warten



Ich auch nicht, aber anders geht nicht, ...


----------



## Orakel (7. Februar 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Bei Matthias (Schaltwerk Bikes).
> Noch unschlüssig ob 24/38 er mit 11-40 oder 22/36 mit 11-36.
> Habe noch Zeit ;-)


fahre an meinem X1 (26") 22/36 mit 11-36, langt mir vollkommen aus im Schw./Fränkischen Wald+Allgäu, einzige was ich a bissle vermisse ist der Speed nach oben raus.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Februar 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Bei Matthias (Schaltwerk Bikes).



Das dachte ich mir schon.
Ich habe meinen Rahmen (2015er) auch bei Matthias gekauft. Daher wusste ich, dass er die 2013er Rahmen im 2014er Design verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (7. Februar 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> fahre an meinem X1 (26") 22/36 mit 11-36, langt mir vollkommen aus im Schw./Fränkischen Wald+Allgäu, einzige was ich a bissle vermisse ist der Speed nach oben raus.



Fahre momentan selbst an C1 auch mit 22/36 + 11-36er - komme damit überall an.

Vielleicht mache ich auch genau das gleiche (XT) an E1 nur ohne Bashguard (direkt Zweifachkurbel), dafür mit Kefü.

Shimano XT hat nur 24/38 auf dem Programm, jedoch sind Kettenblätter schnell gewechselt. Evtl. gucke ich mal nach gutem Angebot von RaceFace Turbine bzw. E13 Trs Double, beides direkt in 22/36.


----------



## Maledivo (7. Februar 2015)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir schon.
> Ich habe meinen Rahmen (2015er) auch bei Matthias gekauft. Daher wusste ich, dass er die 2013er Rahmen im 2014er Design verkauft.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Februar 2015)

Du musst auf den Lochkreis achten.
Bei 64mm am kleinen Blatt findest du auch 22er Blätter.
Das große ist meist 104mm, würde ich auch im Auge behalten.

Wenn man bei RaceFace mal Blätter nachkaufen will, man oh man die kosten.
Shmanos passen dann auch.
Beim 104er Lochkreis  muss man dann etwas tricksen, ist aber kein Ding.


Und 22/36 mit 34-11 ist die gleiche Übersetzung wie 24/36 mit 36/11.
Beides kann man bei Shimano mit dem kurzen Schaltwerksschwert fahren.

22/36 mit 36/11 geht eher nicht, ist von der Kettenstrebenlänge abhängig.

Bergab sind also alle 3 Varianten gleich schnell.
Aber die Übersetzung spielt bergab weniger die Rolle.


----------



## Maledivo (7. Februar 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du musst auf den Lochkreis achten.
> Bei 64mm am kleinen Blatt findest du auch 22er Blätter.
> Das große ist meist 104mm, würde ich auch im Auge behalten.
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich bei kleine Schaltwerk bleibe, dann 22/36 + 11-34. Dann muss ich die Waden so trainieren damit ich bei Uphill dir mit 14,x kg E1 mithalten kann


----------



## Maledivo (7. Februar 2015)

Nochmals ich:

Wenn ich die Kapazität so rechne, kriege ich mit 22/36 + 11-34 auf (14 + 23 = 37 Zähne)

GS hat Kapazität bis 35 Zähne.

Oder meinst Du 22/34 + 11-34? Da komme ich auf 35 Zähne.

Vielleicht soll ich erst mal mit SGS versuchen, dann kann ich sehen ob ich auf Gelände damit klarkomme, ansonsten kann ich immer noch verändern.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Februar 2015)

Nein, ich meine 22/36 mit 34/11er Kassette.
Läuft doch bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (8. Februar 2015)

Habe folgende Konfigurationen am X1 ausprobiert:

24/36. und 11-36 mit GS funktioniert prima

22/36 und 11-36 mit GS funktioniert prima

22/36 und 11-41 mit SGS funktioniert prima

Einzig die Modifikation 15er und 17er Ritzel durch ein 16er ersetzen, verursacht bei mir genau in diesen Bereich leichte Schaltprobleme. Werde wieder auf entweder 15er oder 17er gehen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Februar 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Habe folgende Konfigurationen am X1 ausprobiert:
> 
> 24/36. und 11-36 mit GS funktioniert prima
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Maledivo (8. Februar 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Habe folgende Konfigurationen am X1 ausprobiert:
> 
> 24/36. und 11-36 mit GS funktioniert prima
> 
> ...



Danke


----------



## Maledivo (8. Februar 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> .



Soeben habe ich nochmals an Rotwildseite geschaut, alle E1 wurde mit 22/36 + 11-36 und GS-Schaltwerk bestückt, daher gehe ich davon aus dass diese Kombi auch funktioniert.

Ich habe erste 650B Rahmen (2013er), d.h. die Hinterbaulänge ist etwas länger als die von 2014er bzw. 2015er (445 mm VS 428 mm), jedoch ist im Homepage bei 2013er E1 auch mit 22/36 und 11-36 mit GS bestückt. Denke, ich komme auch mit 11-34 klar, zumindest hier in der Gegend ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Februar 2015)

OK, dann haben wir uns ja konstruktiv was erarbeitet.

Beim E1 mit 440er Kettenstrebe und 175mm Federweg geht das nicht (22/36 mit 36/11).
Ansonsten hat man am Ende des Federweges eine so kurze Kette dass es zum Ghostshift kommt.

Also Maledivo:
Beim Ablängen der Bowdenzüge und der Kette undbedingt den Hinterbau eingefedert fixieren!


----------



## 123disco (8. Februar 2015)

Viel Spaß beim basteln & Biken! 

Ps. Fahre mit altem E1 11' (438mm) 36-11/22-36 und GS. 

Bin aber noch nie im höchsten Gang voll eingefedert, da ich da den Berg hoch und selten runterkämpfe;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Februar 2015)

Das ist bei mir auch nur passiert, wenn ich vorne groß und hinten auch noch recht groß unterwegs gewesen bin.
Sobald der Hinterbau dann über ~80% eingefedert ist wurde die Kette so kurz, dass ich beim Weitertreten kurzzeitig einen anderen Gang drin hatte.


----------



## 123disco (8. Februar 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir auch nur passiert, wenn ich vorne groß und hinten auch noch recht groß unterwegs gewesen bin.
> Sobald der Hinterbau dann über ~80% eingefedert ist wurde die Kette so kurz, dass ich beim Weitertreten kurzzeitig einen anderen Gang drin hatte.



..meiner Freundin werfe ich immer bösen Blick zu,
wenn sie so eine "schräge" Schaltkombi fährt


@Maledivo = Chuck Noris ? wirklich eine Saison so nen Rahmen an die Wand hängen.
.. eher mal mit günstigen Teilen aus Bikemarkt / eBay komplettieren und einfach fahren. ( einfache 34er , SlxTeile und günstigen LRS ZB. Dtswiss Ma.20 ..die sind im Moment gebraucht günstig und im Herbst zum ähnlichen Preis verkaufbar)


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Februar 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ..meiner Freundin werfe ich immer bösen Blick zu,
> wenn sie so eine Schaltkombi fährt,
> aber bei Rocky ist das bestimmt taktischer Renneinsatz



Ich bin die Kombi gefahren als ich noch kein gedämpftes Schaltwerk hatte.
Hat nicht so geklappert.

Und da du schon vergeben scheinst kann ich ja so weiterfahren.
Beim Rotwildtreffen solltest du mir mal deine Freundin vorstellen- armes Ding braucht bestimmt etwas Zuneigung......


----------



## 123disco (8. Februar 2015)

Stimmt: bei Klappern ist alles erlaubt!

..sie fragt gerade an, ob es bei den RPDs ne Frauen-Truppe oder Wanderbetreuung gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fast4ward79 (8. Februar 2015)

Gibt´s eigentlich die Excelübersicht noch?
Ich kann sie nicht mehr finden.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. Februar 2015)

NSUler schrieb:


> Gibt´s eigentlich die Excelübersicht noch?
> Ich kann sie nicht mehr finden.



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vQHH1u9aviIH7FiQpWt3MKCf75nsdffx9gE3rhwwHDs/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Fast4ward79 (8. Februar 2015)

Danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Februar 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Stimmt: bei Klappern ist alles erlaubt!
> 
> ..sie fragt gerade an, ob es bei den RPDs ne Frauen-Truppe oder Wanderbetreuung gibt?


Ja klar, was denkst du warum ich frage?


----------



## Fast4ward79 (8. Februar 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen um wie viel cm die Front höher wird wenn ich in meinem X2 die Float 32 (150mm) gegen eine Float 34 (160mm) tausche?
Mir ist die Sitzposition trotz neuem Lenker noch immer zu gestreckt.

Danke euch


----------



## Orakel (8. Februar 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vQHH1u9aviIH7FiQpWt3MKCf75nsdffx9gE3rhwwHDs/edit?pli=1#gid=0


Wie ich der Tabelle entnehme sind die 26 Zöller "noch"(?) in der Überzahl


----------



## 123disco (8. Februar 2015)

..ja toll! @RockyRider66 wandert mit unseren Frauen

(Bitte ne schöne Tour im Odenwald und nicht nur um den Bierstand wandern.
..das könnte hart für den Guide werden .. )


@Ole: So ne Partnerbetreuung wäre doch gar nicht so schlecht, denn wir wissen ja, wer letztendlich die Entscheidung beim nächsten Bikekauf hat.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Februar 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Stimmt: bei Klappern ist alles erlaubt!
> 
> ..sie fragt gerade an, ob es bei den RPDs ne Frauen-Truppe oder Wanderbetreuung gibt?



Von hier kommt auch noch eine Frau mit.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Februar 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ...denn wir wissen ja, wer letztendlich die Entscheidung beim nächsten Bikekauf hat.



Da habe ich eine andere Taktik:

Das Bike wird gekauft/aufgebaut und ganz hinten in die Reihe gestellt. Nach und nach wandert es eine Position nach vorne und Schwupp - plötzlich ist es da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (8. Februar 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ..meiner Freundin werfe ich immer bösen Blick zu,
> wenn sie so eine "schräge" Schaltkombi fährt
> 
> 
> ...



C1 ist noch da und außerdem habe ich auch andere Hobby die ich gerne betreibe (Tauchen), daher ist das Warten verkraftbar .


----------



## Maledivo (8. Februar 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Also Maledivo:
> Beim Ablängen der Bowdenzüge und der Kette undbedingt den Hinterbau eingefedert fixieren!



Natürlich, ...

Hole momentan mehrere Infos dann wird das Bike "richtig" aufgebaut.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich für Vorne 22/36er nehmen.


----------



## Maledivo (8. Februar 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Da habe ich eine andere Taktik:
> 
> Das Bike wird gekauft/aufgebaut und ganz hinten in die Reihe gestellt. Nach und nach wandert es eine Position nach vorne und Schwupp - plötzlich ist es da.



Das klingt nach Lebenserfahrung


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Februar 2015)

NSUler schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen um wie viel cm die Front höher wird wenn ich in meinem X2 die Float 32 (150mm) gegen eine Float 34 (160mm) tausche?
> Mir ist die Sitzposition trotz neuem Lenker noch immer zu gestreckt.
> 
> Danke euch



~0.5 Gard.
Wenn du weiterhin den gleichen Anteil an sag fährst geht noch was von den 10mm verloren.
Kannst du getrst einbauen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. Februar 2015)

Hab jetzt endlich den Float X im E1 eingebaut, danke @RockyRider66 für die ganzen Infos dazu... man beachte die Trailklingel


----------



## Maledivo (8. Februar 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> Wie ich der Tabelle entnehme sind die 26 Zöller "noch"(?) in der Überzahl



Ja, jedoch ist heute ein zusätzlicher 650B eingetragen worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Februar 2015)

NSUler schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen um wie viel cm die Front höher wird wenn ich in meinem X2 die Float 32 (150mm) gegen eine Float 34 (160mm) tausche?
> Mir ist die Sitzposition trotz neuem Lenker noch immer zu gestreckt.
> 
> Danke euch



Wenn du's noch genauer wissen möchtest einfach hier http://bikegeo.muha.cc/ die Daten eintragen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Februar 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Hab jetzt endlich den Float X im E1 eingebaut, danke @RockyRider66 für die ganzen Infos dazu... man beachte die Trailklingel


Na dann viel Spaß, und berichte mal!


----------



## 123disco (9. Februar 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Ja, jedoch ist heute ein zusätzlicher 650B eingetragen worden


.. ich habe aus Winterlangeweile & Marketinghörigkeit mal 650b in mein Rcc1.3 eingebaut! 
Woaowoooooo, nun ist es trendgerecht und hat von trailtauglichen RubberQueens 2,2 26" zu Racing Ralph 2,1 650b´s um *unglaubliche 4mm* an Radius zugelegt. Noch nichts getestet, aber ich überolle bestimmt nun Baumstämme und bin viel schneller.
Ich berichte.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Februar 2015)

Wir wollen Kondensstreifen an Deinen Ohren sehen


----------



## Orakel (9. Februar 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Ja, jedoch ist heute ein zusätzlicher 650B eingetragen worden


pari pari, hab mein schnelles RR2 FS 26" eingetragen


----------



## dopingfrei (9. Februar 2015)

Hi, ich bin eher Leser als Mitschreiber, bräuchte jetzt aber mal eure Einschätzung.
Durch glücklichen Zufall konnte ich ein 26er 2013er E1 in grün ergattern. Dadurch steht mein 2012er X1 zum Verkauf, was ich erst Anfang 2013 gekauft hatte. Durch Geburt meines Sohnes, Familienwochenenden etc bin ich nicht ganz so viel zum Fahren gekommen wie gedacht, daher steht das Rad recht gut da, wenn auch nicht neu.

Was wäre hierfür noch preislich denkbar?
Kurzübersicht:
Rahmen 2012er X1, Größe S
Gabel Fox Float 32, 150mm
Dämpfer Fox RP2, 150mm
Bremsen Shimano Zee mit Magura Storm SL-Scheiben 180/180
Kurbel Shimano SLX, dreifach auf derzeit zweifach mit Gjunkies Zweig Kettenführung mit Bashring
Schalthebel/Umwerfer SLX
Schaltwerk Shimano XT Shadow Plus (neu)
Vorbau/Lenker Crankbrothers

Verkauf ohne Pedale und Sattelstütze (hab das E1 ohne Kronolog-Stütze gekauft und die verbaute Kindshock vom X1 ans E1 verbaut, damals verbaute Crankbrothers-Stütze hatte ich zwischenzeitlich verkauft)

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja mit eurer Einschätzung schon weiterhelfen.
Bei Kaufinteresse hier im Forum gern auch Mail an mich.


----------



## Vette08 (9. Februar 2015)

Ich würde 2.100 € ansetzen und mal schauen was passiert. Die Preise für gebrauchte Bikes streuen ja immer stark, aber dank Shimano Zee und der Float sollte es mMn auf diesem Niveau attraktiv sein. Interessant ist dann natürlich noch, ob die Float mal eine Wartung gesehen hat. Falls ja, ist das sicher ein Argument für einen hohen Verkaufspreis.
Ansonsten verkaufe es in Einzelteilen, wenn sich wochenlang nichts tut. Aus meiner Erfahrung fährt man damit oft besser ...


----------



## Maledivo (9. Februar 2015)

Würde eher zwischen 1.500 € und 1.800 € varieren, je nach Zustand und Pflege!

Ist ja ein 2012er Modell mit Comp-Austattung, bis auf die Bremsenset.

Die neue 2013er X1 Comp sind schon für 2.400 € zu haben.


----------



## 123disco (9. Februar 2015)

.. Ich hab für ähnlich ausgestattetes X1 von 2010 - mit talas - m1600 Lrs mit Messerspeichen gerade so komplett 1300€ bekommen. War aber auch das, was ich in Einzelteilen ausgerechnet habe. Würde Verkauf ruhig angehen und ggf noch 2 Monate warten, bis Sonne rauskommt.
2100 halt ich für zu schön - für 2200€ gab es schon 2014er Modelle im Bikemarkt und im Kunstrasenshop in xKxoxbxlxexnxz Cochem (Danke Maledivo;-)..


----------



## Maledivo (9. Februar 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> im Kunstrasenshop in Koblenz..



Eher 35 km weiter weg .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopingfrei (9. Februar 2015)

super, danke.
2100 halte ich auch für zu viel, alles restliche schon realistischer.


----------



## Maledivo (9. Februar 2015)

dopingfrei schrieb:


> super, danke.
> 2100 halte ich auch für zu viel, alles restliche schon realistischer.



Vielleicht hast Glück!

Zeig mal Dein E1


----------



## Vette08 (9. Februar 2015)

Warum fragst Du überhaupt, wenn Du bereits eine Preisvorstellung hast?


----------



## dopingfrei (9. Februar 2015)

Absicherung, quasi der Publikumsjoker


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Februar 2015)

Bleibt zu hoffen dass Du bei Gehaltsverhandlungen nicht so vorgehst: Hey Chef, dachte an 7.000.....o.k. war etwas viel, 5.000 sind realistischer


----------



## dopingfrei (9. Februar 2015)

da isses.
wandhalterung ist natürlich noch auf x1-radstand.


----------



## Maledivo (9. Februar 2015)

dopingfrei schrieb:


> da isses.
> wandhalterung ist natürlich noch auf x1-radstand.



Schönes Bike! Habe mir fast den gleichen Rahmen gekauft, nun doch den 650B .


----------



## dopingfrei (9. Februar 2015)

War Zufall den 2013er neu in grün zu bekommen.
Habe das X1 in S gefahren und bin jetzt auf M umgestiegen mit etwa 1,74m.
Passt alles. Erste richtige Ausfahrt steht natürlich noch aus


----------



## Maledivo (9. Februar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. Februar 2015)

Sieht top aus, wirst sicher viel Spaß damit haben


----------



## Erka (10. Februar 2015)

Hab schon länger nichts mehr geschrieben, drum will ich euch mal zeigen was ich inzwischen "Schlimmes" mit meinem X1 angestellt habe  
Weil ich Dreck und Schnee/Eis  (dann geht nämlich irgendwann gar nichts mehr) an beweglichen Teilen wie Umwerfer, Kette, Dämpfer und Lagern nicht sonderlich leiden kann, habe ich mir in vielen Abendstunden passende "mudguards" angefertigt.
"Lohnen" tut sich das nicht; wenn ich in der Zeit gearbeitet hätte, könnte ich mir viele Verschleißteile leisten 
Andererseits habe ich es schon erlebt, dass im Winter Umwerfer und Kettenblätter völlig vereisen, so dass ich nicht mehr vernünftig weiterfahren konnte.
Den Zweck erfüllt das ziemlich gut, auch wenn bei richtigem "Sauwetter" oder Neuschnee und Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt immer noch genug hängen bleibt.
Über Geschmack und Optik brauchen wir nicht streiten, ich finde das Rad "nackt" auch am schönsten.

Der "Marshguard" vorne funktioniert übrigens auch ziemlich gut. Hauptzweck war es, Dreck von der Gabel fernzuhalten.  Daneben hält es auch mehr als erwartet davon ab, beim Fahren im Gesicht zu landen.
Der Marshguard würde bei Volleinfederung oben gegen die Gabelkrone stoßen, darum habe ich ihn aus flexiblerem Material nachgebaut.


----------



## 123disco (10. Februar 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Eher 35 km weiter weg .


Sorry an Matthias, ...Moselmetropole Cochem


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Februar 2015)

Erka schrieb:


> Hab schon länger nichts mehr geschrieben, drum will ich euch mal zeigen was ich inzwischen "Schlimmes" mit meinem X1 angestellt habe Anhang anzeigen 358837 Anhang anzeigen 358838
> Weil ich Dreck und Schnee/Eis  (dann geht nämlich irgendwann gar nichts mehr) an beweglichen Teilen wie Umwerfer, Kette, Dämpfer und Lagern nicht sonderlich leiden kann, habe ich mir in vielen Abendstunden passende "mudguards" angefertigt.
> "Lohnen" tut sich das nicht; wenn ich in der Zeit gearbeitet hätte, könnte ich mir viele Verschleißteile leisten
> Andererseits habe ich es schon erlebt, dass im Winter Umwerfer und Kettenblätter völlig vereisen, so dass ich nicht mehr vernünftig weiterfahren konnte.
> ...


Eija und?
Musst dich doch nicht rechtfertigen weil du im Winter fährst statt auf dem Sofa zu hocken.
Ist doch OK.


----------



## nauker (10. Februar 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> .. ich habe aus Winterlangeweile & Marketinghörigkeit mal 650b in mein Rcc1.3 eingebaut!
> Woaowoooooo, nun ist es trendgerecht und hat von trailtauglichen RubberQueens 2,2 26" zu Racing Ralph 2,1 650b´s um *unglaubliche 4mm* an Radius zugelegt. Noch nichts getestet, aber ich überolle bestimmt nun Baumstämme und bin viel schneller.
> Ich berichte.



photos? ich find das farbdesign aus diesen jahren unverändert schick...


----------



## 123disco (10. Februar 2015)

vs 


Das klassische Design 2006 am RCC 1.3
(mal mit, mal ohne 650b LRS. Ps. ..Neopren am Oberrohr dient als BremsEinschlag-/Anlehnschutz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. Februar 2015)

Das sieht so ähnlich aus wie mein RFC 0.3, ich liebe diese Farben und werd nicht vergessen wie ich das erste Mal vor dem Rahmen stand


----------



## Maledivo (10. Februar 2015)

Heute kam Email von Rotwild:

Rotwild Performance Day 2015 findet am 18. + 19. April statt


----------



## Maledivo (10. Februar 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> vs
> 
> 
> Das klassische Design 2006 am RCC 1.3
> (mal mit, mal ohne 650b LRS. Ps. ..Neopren am Oberrohr dient als BremsEinschlag-/Anlehnschutz)



Die Felgen schaut zu modern aus für das Bike, aber wir sind kein Eisdielenfahrer  also


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Februar 2015)

@123disco: Musst mal berichten wie es sich fährt. In diesem Zusammenhang ist der Bericht hier sehr interessant wenn auch nicht wissenschaftlich belastbar:

http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/9666-die-rangliste-der-radgroessen.html


----------



## 123disco (10. Februar 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> @123disco:.. interessant wenn auch nicht wissenschaftlich belastbar: http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/9666-die-rangliste-der-radgroessen.html


Okay? super! => 27,5 ist am langsamsten ( ..und das schlechte aus beiden Welten) 
..ich setze immer auf die Looser  

Ich Mißbrauche das Rcc1.3 für den Trekkingbereich und Hintergrund des Tests ist auch eher, zukünftig einen schnellen 2ten Tour-LRS mit wenig Profil für die Straße zu haben. Mittlerweile habe ich aber schon gemerkt, daß es eigentlich fast keine Tourenreifen in 27,5 gibt. Irgendwie ist für längere Radeisen im ländlichen Ausland  "exotisches" Material, wie 650b/Straightpull-Speichen/DTswiss-Naben wohl auch nicht erste Wahl...
Getestete 29er/Marathon Racer  in einem 26"-Rahmen fährt sich auf jeden Fall "zu hochhackig", Tretlager kommt da einfach zu hoch. ...Ich teste weiter, schau mal wie es sich fährt und berichte...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Februar 2015)

Genau - mach Deine eigenen Tests und wenn DU es für "gut" befindest ist es auch in Ordnung.


----------



## nauker (10. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Bilder, schaut richtig gut aus! Die schlanke Form des Rahmens überzeugt mich immer wieder. m.E sehen die 650b - Felgen auch nicht zu modern aus aber ich glaub, dass war eh nicht so ernst gemeint... 
Freiwillig würde ich mich auch nicht von meinem RCC 1.0 trennen, obwohl ich mich manchmal schon frage, wie sich "moderne" CC-Racer fahren und ob da wirklich "Welten" zwischen einem 2008 aufgebauten und eigentlich unverändert gebliebenen Rad liegen (Sattelüberhöhung, 580mm Lenker, 3x9 etc).
Allerdings fiel es mir recht leicht, mein ´10 E1 zu "schlachten" - das war ein richtig gutes Rad und hat mich technisch auch nach vorn gebracht aber kein Vergleich zum CD Jekyll (übrigens 650b). 
Vom Gefühl her würde ich meinen - wie g...l wär ein ´26 Jekyll! aber wenn ich mir die Vergleichszeiten identischer Strecken von E1 und Jekyll anschaue, bin ich mit dem Jekyll schneller und subjektiv deutlich mehr Sicherheitsreserven unterwegs. 
Achja...Bilder

von Ende 2010 - Photo hätte aber auch letzte Woche entstanden sein können;-)


----------



## 123disco (11. Februar 2015)

nauker schrieb:


> ..von Ende 2010 - Photo hätte aber auch letzte Woche entstanden sein können;-)


Schönes Foto ! tolles Bike. Ich mag den CarbonPo und eh das alte Design, welches einfach das schönste...und auch immer direkt als Rotwild erkannt wird.

Ps. du hast´s! ..der 650b - Test  ist tatsächlich nicht so Ernst gemeint. Aber evtl wird aus Spaß ja Ernst. Alaaf


----------



## 123disco (11. Februar 2015)

Frage an die FLOAT X- Fahrer.

Selber einstellbar ist auch nur Rebound & Luftdruck (ggf. Luftkammerspacer), im Vergleich zum klassischen Float RP2?
Macht es Sinn einen Float X im Bikemarkt/Ebay zu kaufen, der nicht auf das E1 hin getuned ist, um den originalen RP2 zu ersetzen.
Oder muß man ihn dann erstmal nochmal Tunen lassen. Float X mit welchem Standardsetups (mein RP2 hatte "M-M") sollte man wenn möglich für das E1 2011 80kg suchen? 

Hintergrund: RP2 ist mit "HariboTuning" ok. Könnte im Trail fluffiger, im Absprung, Landung und  Kurven aber mehr Gegendruck habe.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Februar 2015)

Der Standard FloatX hat M/M und passt. Es gibt nur wenige Dämpfer am Markt mit anderen Abstimmungen. Du kannst über den ID - Code am Gehäuse die inneren Werte bestimmen. Entweder auf der Fox Seite, oder anrufen. Luftkammer ist immer groß und wird über schwarze  (!) Spacer angepasst. Auch welcher Spacer verbaut ist erfährst du über den ID-Code, sogar aus welchem Bike der Dämpfer stammt. Du dürftest mit  einen 0,2er oder 0,4er Spacer zurecht kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (11. Februar 2015)

Die "Tune"-Werte kannst du ja hier über Eingabe des entsprechenden Codes nachlesen:
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike

Meiner hat beim 2011er E1 und 83kg Fahrergewicht die folgenden Werte:
2014, FLOAT X F-S, CTD-Adj-K, 0.6 Spacer, CM, RM, Climb M

Ich bin damit zufrieden und da ich beim vorherigen RP2 auch eine verkleinerte Luftkammer gebraucht habe, würde ich dir auf jeden Fall zu 0.4 oder 0.6 Spacer raten, damit du den gewünschten Gegendruck hast, zumal der Float X sensibler anspricht und erst in der zweiten Hälfte des Federwegs spürbar progressiv wird.


----------



## 123disco (11. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank an die fixen FloatXer @RockyRider66 und @hiTCH-HiKER und den Link !

-> 2014, FLOAT X F-S, CTD-Adj-K, Fox, Eng, 8.500, 2.500, 0.2 Spacer, CM, RM, Climb M 
Laut Fox-Seite ist das Teil wohl mit 8.500 2.500 & M M im Standardtune für 216er und verkauft (mutmaßlich) durch Fox / UK


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (11. Februar 2015)

8.500 2.500 ist die Größenangabe in Zoll, die anderen Werte sind Standard und passen daher gut zum E1.
Kannst ja einfach mal testen und ggf. den 0,2er durch einen 0,6er Spacer ersetzen.


----------



## Erka (12. Februar 2015)

Kann mir jemand von Euch sagen, wie ich die Seilzug-Betätigung an meiner KindShock - Lev Sattelstütze von rechts auf links umbauen kann?

Grüße und Danke
Rainer


----------



## Orakel (12. Februar 2015)

Erka schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand von Euch sagen, wie ich die Seilzug-Betätigung an meiner KindShock - Lev Sattelstütze von rechts auf links umbauen kann?
> 
> Grüße und Danke
> Rainer


äh, rehts abmontieren und links wieder hin, ist doch einundderselbe Hebel, musst nur den Leitungsabgang umdrehen.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (12. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube er meint die Zugbetätigung an der Sattelstütze? Oder?


----------



## Orakel (12. Februar 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint die Zugbetätigung an der Sattelstütze? Oder?


war auch meine erste Vermutung.
@Erka
wenn du die Zuganlenkung an der Stütze meinst,Stütze in die gewünschte Position drehen wo du den Abgang() haben möchtest, dann den sattel abmontieren, darunter liegen die zwei Halbschalen und die kannst du in 20° schritten verdrehen so dass der sattel wieder in Fahrtrichtung zeigt
http://kssuspension.com/support/tech-info/


----------



## Erka (12. Februar 2015)

Danke Jungs.
Ja, ich meinte an der Stütze selber (Seilzug-Betätigung war wohl missverständlich) 
Aus dem Manual bin ich in diesem Punkt nicht ganz schlau geworden. Aber die Explosionszeichnung hat mir dann weitergeholfen:
Die Schraube mit der Bar-Beschriftung ist zugleich der "clamp cradle fastener" und muss vorher gelöst werden. Ich dachte zuerst, das ist nur die Ventilabdeckung.
Jetzt hat's geklappt 

Viele Grüße
Rainer


----------



## Maledivo (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo Ritter,

Brauche wieder mal Eure Hilfe.

Bis jetzt war mir klar dass ich Fox X Float hole. Nun um den Gesamtpaketpreis nicht zu übersteigen habe überlegt welches Teil "gespart" (für den Anfang) werden kann:

1. Fox Float X Kashima mit Dt E1900

Oder

2. Fox Float CTD BV Kashima mit Dt 350/Dt ex471

Bei Set 2 würde ich etwa 400 gr. sparen.

Preislich wäre beide in gleicher Summe.

Daher die Frage, besser in Dämpfer investieren oder in LRS? Später kann ich immer noch umrüsten.

Info: Bin ja auch ein Anfänger im Enduro-Segment.

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. Februar 2015)

Ich würde für ein Enduro auf jeden Fall den Fox Float X Kashima nehmen und als LRS halt dann einen günstigen ZTR Flow Ex mit Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben. Alternativ, wenn du lieber schlauchlos und das zudem noch ohne Streß und ohne Milch fahren möchtest, dann hol dir einen UST-LRS von Easton oder Mavic. Beim Gewicht sparen kannst du jedenfalls an einem anderen Radl


----------



## Maledivo (13. Februar 2015)

Danke!

Gewichtsoptimierung ist ja nicht der erste Wahl bei mir für den E1, dafür habe ich den leichten C1.

Dann ist der Sprung zwischen Fox Float X und Fox Float CTD BV sehr groß.

Werde dann demnächst einen Fox Float X holen.

LRS überlege ich noch, ... Notfalls kann ich immer noch einen E 1900 holen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Februar 2015)

Die Dame hat endlich einen passenden Sattel bekommen, wurde abgestaubt und wäre nun bereit für den Start in die Saison


----------



## Orakel (14. Februar 2015)

Ton in Ton


----------



## Bensemer (14. Februar 2015)

Sehr lecker, nicht nur der Sattel


----------



## Maledivo (14. Februar 2015)

Sehr schönes Bike 

Werde auch den gleichen Sattel holen ! Hoffe Du hast es nicht leergekauft 

Habe soeben Kurbelsatz für E1 gekauft !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erka (14. Februar 2015)

@Gianty: Was hast für für einen Lenker dran? Wieviel Rise hat der? 
Der originale Lenker ist ja eher flach, oder?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Februar 2015)

@Erka: Es ist ein Syncros AM Lenker mit 25mm Rise. Ich hatte nur das Rahmenset gekauft, daher war ich bei der Wahl der  Komponenten fast frei.

Auf alle Fälle fährt es sich super und ich freue mich schon auf die ersten Runden in 2015. Das X1 ist auch soweit fertig, vielleicht kommen davon noch ein paar Pics nach.

@Maledivo: Habe extra darauf geachtet dass für Dich noch einer übrig bleibt  Bin mal gespannt wie er sich auf Dauer anfühlt - zum Glück bin ich in dieser Hinsicht extrem unempfindlich.


----------



## Maledivo (14. Februar 2015)

@Maledivo: Habe extra darauf geachtet dass für Dich noch einer übrig bleibt  Bin mal gespannt wie er sich auf Dauer anfühlt - zum Glück bin ich in dieser Hinsicht extrem unempfindlich.

Danke


----------



## Hugo (16. Februar 2015)

Tach die Herrschaften, ich hoffe man kann mir hier helfen.
Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach meinem nächsten Rad. Aus alter Verbundenheit zu Rotwild schwirrt mit schon ein paar Wochen das aktuelle RR2 Fully in der 29er Variante im Kopf rum. Leider kann ich nirgends verlässliche Angaben zum Rahmengewicht finden. Hat hier jemand was für mich?
@123disco
was sind das denn für Carbonfolien die Du da an dem Rahmen kleben hast? Der Optik wegen, oder sollen die vor was schützen? mich wundern die Positonen, deswegen frag ich.


----------



## 123disco (17. Februar 2015)

@Hugo 
sind Autoschutzfolien in Carbonoptik; günstig/ haltbar/dehnbar. Bei mir vermackelt vom Anlehnen und von den Fahrradtaschen ;-) immer der Hinterbau.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (17. Februar 2015)

@Hugo:
Schreib doch eine kurze Mail an [email protected], da bekommst du immer schnell und verlässlich eine Antwort!
Das Gewicht hängt sicher auch von der Größe der Rahmens ab, welchen hattest du da im Auge?

Gibt es die hier abgebildeten Barone eigentlich schon oder wird das Bike mit anderen Reifen geliefert?


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Februar 2015)

2014 Factory Series FLOAT X CTD
2014, FLOAT X F-S, CTD-Adj-K, Transition, Covert R - 2014, 8.500, 2.500, 0.9 Spacer, CF, RM, Climb M

Müsste ja auch für das E1 - 2012 passen, oder?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (17. Februar 2015)

Das klingt nach einer straffen Abstimmung (CF und 0,9er Spacer), wenn dir das taugt müsste es aber passen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Februar 2015)

ja sehr stramm im c- Modus


----------



## Hugo (17. Februar 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> @Hugo:
> Schreib doch eine kurze Mail an [email protected], da bekommst du immer schnell und verlässlich eine Antwort!
> Das Gewicht hängt sicher auch von der Größe der Rahmens ab, welchen hattest du da im Auge?


ne ne...ich will kein Kataloggewicht, sondern ein reales. Die Kataloggewichte sind dann wieder in der kleinsten Größe, ohne Lack und so Spielchen...mein Rcc06 wog angeblich 10,2 Kilo...an der Waage waren es 10,8 und das war vor 12 Jahren. Ein jahr später mit dem RCC08 das gleiche Spiel. Kann mir keiner erzählen, dass die inzw. genauer wiegen.
Hat hier noch niemand den Rahmen nackt gekauft?
Bräuchte ein M oder L....bin da noch unschlüssig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Februar 2015)

@RockyRider66 
Bist du nen CF Tune schon mal gefahren? Wie ist der Unterschied zum Standard?


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Februar 2015)

F= firm
Der Float X hat eine Abstimmung/ Shims am Hauptkolben und eine gesonderte am Ausgleichsbehälter.
Und im AGB sollte es anders aussehen als bei M Abstimmung.

Wenn ich den FloatX richtig verstanden habe (ohne bisher reingesehen zu haben), dann dürft die Abstimmung im AGB sich nur auf den C und T Modus auswirken.
Der D- Modus dürfte kaum berührt sein?

Ich würde mal bei Toxo/ Fox anrufen und nachfragen.


----------



## bohaim (18. Februar 2015)

Ola,

Ich hätte mal eine Frage...
Vergleich zwischen nem X2 und einem X1 27,5 (2014).
Ist jemand schonmal beide gefahren?
Was gibt sich das Gewicht, Handling, etc so?
Einfach alles was einem so einfällt 
Dickes Merci schonmal!


----------



## monschau (18. Februar 2015)

Mein RR2FS in Grösse L wog mit Fox CTD Dämpfer, komplettem Steuersatz und den Leitungsführungen
2198 Gramm.
Abgesehen davon ein grossartiges Fahrwerk!





Hugo schrieb:


> Tach die Herrschaften, ich hoffe man kann mir hier helfen.
> Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach meinem nächsten Rad. Aus alter Verbundenheit zu Rotwild schwirrt mit schon ein paar Wochen das aktuelle RR2 Fully in der 29er Variante im Kopf rum. Leider kann ich nirgends verlässliche Angaben zum Rahmengewicht finden. Hat hier jemand was für mich?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. Februar 2015)

bohaim schrieb:


> Ola,
> 
> Ich hätte mal eine Frage...
> Vergleich zwischen nem X2 und einem X1 27,5 (2014).
> ...



Hi,
auch wenn es nicht 100% passt, mal meine Bemerkung dazu. 
Habe ja ein X2 in 26 Zoll, un das 2014er E1 in 27,5. 
Das X2 ist schon deutlich leichter, und eine Spur verspielter, obwohl das E1 im Trail tatsächlich viel wendiger ist, als ich es erwartet hatte.

Den Unterschied zum E1 merke ich am ehesten in der Downhill-Performance. Da gibt es schon deutlich mehr Sicherheit, auch weil es im gesamten stabiler ist.
Hatte vor dem Kauf des E1 auch mit dem 27,5er X1 geliebäugelt, allerdings war mir dann der Unterschied zum X2 doch zu gering (hatte das X1 kurz bei meinem Bikedealer Probe gefahren).
Hatte aber ja auch keinen Ersatz zum X2 gesucht, sondern eher eine Ergänzung. 
Fähre im Moment eigentlich das meiste mit dem X2, und werde das E1 erst wieder im Frühjahr raus holen, wenn ich auch wieder Abfahrtslastiger unterwegs bin (bzw. wenn wieder Südtirol angesagt ist)
Denke aber, dass im Laufe des Jahres, dass X2 noch durch ein C1 ersetzt wird.
Wenn du also einen etwa gleichwertigen Ersatz zum X2 suchst, dann ist das X1 sicher eine Topempfehlung, wenn du eine Ergänzung suchst würde ich dir das E1 empfehlen. 

Hoffe das hilft dir etwas. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Februar 2015)

bohaim schrieb:


> Ola,
> 
> Ich hätte mal eine Frage...
> Vergleich zwischen nem X2 und einem X1 27,5 (2014).
> ...



Ich konnte bei den Rotwild Performance ein 26" und ein 27,5" X1 fahren (beides M)
Solltest du auch machen!

Grundsätzlich ist mir aufgefallen:
Mit dem 27,5" bin ich automatisch größere Radien gefahren.
Ich bin nicht meiner angepeilten Linie durch die Kurve gefahren, irgendwie bin ich immer etwas weiter außen rausgekommen.
Mein Bruder hat das übrigens genauso empfunden.
OK, nach 25 Jahren 26" muss man sich vielleicht erst umgewöhnen...

Ansonsten müsste man sich was aus den Fingern saugen und das Forum zu füllen.


----------



## 123disco (19. Februar 2015)

@bohaim kann mich da Vorrednern nur anschließen. (Voreingenommene) Punkte für Entscheidung wären bei mir noch:

Wie immer - was hast du vor!?

* beides Allrounder; x2 tendenziell gestrecktere Touren/All- vs x1 kurze All/Enduro Geometrie
* 2012er vs aktuelles 2014 - Design (da sind neben ganzer Optik einige Details einfach weiterentwickelt)
* 2015 noch 26"? wenn kein Enduro/Freeride-Einsatz
* Carbon vs Alu (bei mir die alte Ur-Angst bei Sturz auf Stein)
** was kosten dich die Rahmen - 2014er X1 wirst du nach 2Jahren deutlich besser verkaufen können, als ein Carbon 26"


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Februar 2015)

Meine Erfahrungen mit beiden Bikes gehen auch in die oben beschriebene Richtung.

X2, in Größe M, 26 Zoll aus 2013
- sehr leicht und vortriebsorientiert
- Tiefes Tretlager
- bergab eher nervös - der andere sagt viel. verspielt
. nicht so "satt" liegend
- eher Tourenbike bis max. AM

X1, in Größe M, 650b aus 2014
- dank Geo und 650b immer noch leichtfüssig bergauf zu treten aber schon hinter dem X2
- bergab aber mehr Reserven, fehlerverzeihender
- insgesamt wendig und verspieltes Bike ohne bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten nervös zu werden
- AM-/Endurobike


----------



## 123disco (19. Februar 2015)

@Float X 'er

"Habe mir in einem total* sinnbefreiten Moment jetzt den Flaot X* gekauft und in E1 geschraubt." : <Zitat Ende>.

Ditto!

Jemand Idee, wo man Spacer einzeln bekommt, da ich nun keine 50Euro für das Fox Volume Spacer Kit mit "5ml blauer Soße & 3 Plastikringen" mehr habe.  Habe 0,2. Brauche mit ca 80kg Fahrgewicht wohl 0,4 oder 0,6. Gerne auch im Tausch oder zum Test.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Februar 2015)

Fahr doch erst einmal, auch sinnfrei...


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Februar 2015)

Oder du verkaufst den Float X mir - nen DHX könnte ich dir als Ersatz sogar auch geben


----------



## bohaim (19. Februar 2015)

Ola,

Merci erstmal für die Hilfe!
Also was hab ich so vor, ...nun das soll halt das Bike "Für alles" sein. Also gut bis sehr gut bergrauf und auch sicher wieder runter. Klassisch All Mountain tourig würd ich sagen.
An sich bin ich mit dem X2 auch happy... aber wie das immer so ist, man will halt hin und wieder was neues. *seufz*

Ich hab an meinem X2 ja schon ein paar Sachen modifiziert, 50mm Vorbau, 34er 160mm Float.
Carbon find ich an sich schon prima, aber es gibt von Rotwild halt nix mehr :/ 
Und naja, aus Gründen wie 2015 noch mit 26" zu fahren, das ist mir an sich Latte  ...aber ich verspreche mir einfach schon bissi besseres Überrollverhalten. Und 29" scheidet aus. 
650B, die maybe auch nen Tick bessere Geo (kürzere Kettenstreben, Lenkwinkel) die interne Zugführung für die Stütze und ne 2x11 Schaltung würden auch für das X1 sprechen.
Optisch find ich den Rahmen (raw) auch echt schick  Wie ist er den so, Gewicht und Steifigkeit im Vergleich zum X2.

Und hat jemand ein X1 mit ner 160er Gabel?

Und allgemein noch Alternativen (gerne Meinungen auch dazu 
Was ich an Bikes grade sonst noch interessant finden würde, das Yeti SB6C. 
Alternativen in Alu, ein Nicolai Ion 16. Ich weiß, das ist nochmal schwerer...aber I like 
Santa Cruz Nomad auch nett, aber das gibts nur in Einfach, das ist glaub ich nix für mich :/

Da noch ne Frage zu dem Umwerfer, hat sich da beim X1 die Aufnahme geändert? Also zwischen 14 und 15?
Kann man da an ein 14er den "neuen" SideSwing Umwerfer ranmachen?

Merci nochmal!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Februar 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Jemand Idee, wo man Spacer einzeln bekommt, da ich nun keine 50Euro für das Fox Volume Spacer Kit mit "5ml blauer Soße & 3 Plastikringen" mehr habe.  Habe 0,2. Brauche mit ca 80kg Fahrgewicht wohl 0,4 oder 0,6. Gerne auch im Tausch oder zum Test.



Ich würde erstmal mehr Luft reinpumpen und dann schauen, dass du im Bikemarkt einen einzelnen Spacer bekommst. Die gibt es da immer mal wieder für 10 Euro um den Dreh, mehr würde ich dafür auch nicht löhnen wollen, dann eher selbst basteln.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (19. Februar 2015)

So ein Spacer wäre eigentlich der ideale Fall für den 3D Drucker.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Februar 2015)

bohaim schrieb:


> Ola,
> 
> Merci erstmal für die Hilfe!
> Also was hab ich so vor, ...nun das soll halt das Bike "Für alles" sein. Also gut bis sehr gut bergrauf und auch sicher wieder runter. Klassisch All Mountain tourig würd ich sagen.
> ...



Mach dir nicht so viele Gedanken um die Geo.
Das kann man nicht von 26" auf 27" übertragen.
Dafür gibt es zu viele Kleinigkeiten.
Oder wusstest du, dass der Nachlauf der 27,5er Gabeln geringer ist als bei einer 26" Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (19. Februar 2015)

bohaim schrieb:


> Ola,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*26 oder27,5" ?
ich werfe noch das Capra und Bionicon Edison evo ein, das Nomad ist schw..ne teuer*


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Februar 2015)

Alternativen gibt es sicherlich sehr viele.

Aber wenn ich auf dem Bock sitze muss er funktionieren, und nicht toll vor der Eisdiele funkeln.
Und wenn mal was dran ist möchte ich direkten Kontakt zum Hersteller- und schnelle unkomplizierte Hilfe.

So, und damit werden die Alternativen schon weniger?


----------



## bohaim (19. Februar 2015)

In 27,5. 

Und jo, teuer sind die alle irgendwie. :/
Das Nomad ist an sich halt raus, da nur 1 Fach möglich. Find ich zwar an sich ne prima Sache...aber ich fürchte das schränkt doch n bissi zu sehr ein.
Wie sind die Meinungen zu 1 Fach denn hier so?

Das Capra sagt mir nicht so zu...
Hast du das Bionicon mal gefahren?


----------



## bohaim (19. Februar 2015)

@Rocky: Naja, was die Geo angeht, ich hatte das X2 vorher mit ner 32 Talas 150mm. Da ist das mit der 34er 160mm schon ne deutliche Ecke besser vom Gefühl her. Also ich geb dir recht, an sich gut wenn es funzt und es sind immer nur Details... Aber irgendwo ran muss man die Entscheidung ja schließlich dran fest machen. 
Sonst hätten wir ja alle noch unsere ersten Bikes (wenn sie noch heil sind...wären


----------



## Orakel (19. Februar 2015)

bohaim schrieb:


> In 27,5.
> 
> 
> Hast du das Bionicon mal gefahren?


Nein!
Die Modelle haben mir seither nicht zugesagt, hat sich mit dem Edison evo geändert.
Verfolge aber den Edison Wartezimmer 2014Thread, man muss auch über den Tellerrand schauen.
Schade finde ich das Rotwild "wohl" nichts in Carbon macht für den Endurosektor.


----------



## 123disco (19. Februar 2015)

bohaim schrieb:


> @Rocky: Da ist das mit der 34er 160mm schon ne deutliche Ecke besser vom Gefühl her. Also ich geb dir recht, an sich gut wenn es funzt und es sind immer nur Details...


Das X2 ist doch klasse Bike & das schönste Carbon-AM von Rotwild;-)
Wenn du nicht planst mehr Richtung Abfahrt zu gehen ist es doch genau für deinen Zweck. 34er Gabel macht ja schon viel - Manfred hatte sogar bis 170mm drin und AngleSet. Tubeless hast du schon?, breitere Reifen, Vorbau weiter kürzen, Lenker verbreitern, 1x10, Popolift... Da gibt's viel, das Bike zu verändern, wenn Wechsel- oder Marketingdruck juckt...und einiges von den einfachen Änderungen bringt richtig viel fürs Fahrgefühl...

Ps. schick doch mal Bild und hol' dir ein Paar "likes" 

/Memo an mich selbst: Arsch hoch & mehr Technik trainieren, statt Technik  liebhaben/


----------



## bohaim (20. Februar 2015)

Jo, hab ja schon diverses dran gebastelt. Ist ja ohnehin selber aufgebaut, also "Serie" ist da nicht mehr viel über, denke ich hab da das meiste Bastelpotential schon ausgeschöfpft.
Tubeless ist drauf mit 2,35 bzw 2,4er Reifen. Breiter Lenker, check. Popolift, check. Vorbau kürzer als 50mm weiß ich nich... 
1x10 ist mir glaub ich zu wenig flexibel.
Aber gutes Thema, wer fährt denn hier so einfach? Und wie sind die Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## jopf85 (21. Februar 2015)

Hi Rotwilder,
ich habe ein X2 in Größe L. Vorbau ist ein Crankbrothers Cobalt 1 in 90mm Länge.
Ich würde gerne einen kürzeren Vorbau testen, z. B. Crankbrothers Iodine 3 in 50mm oder 65mm.
Körpergröße 188cm.

Könnt ihr mir bei Entscheidung helfen? Ich tendiere eher zu 50mm, habe aber Angst, dass im Uphill das Vorderrad eher abhebt und evtl. die Knie hängenbleiben in engen Kurven.

Edit: Alternativ habe ich viel gutes über den Chromag Ranger Vorbeu gehört. Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen 6° und 0° Rise?


----------



## bohaim (21. Februar 2015)

Hi,

Also kürzerer Vorbau macht sich im Fahrverhalten schon sehr positiv bemerkbar, kann ich nur empfehlen. 
Den Iodine 3 hatte ich auch mal, da hat die Carbonplatte nen Riss bekommen :/ (Carbonpaste, richtiges Drehmoment, kein Sturz etc).
Erstattung hat zwar bissi gedauert, aber auch funktioniert. Würde ihn mir aber nicht mehr kaufen. 

Und ja, subjektiv hat man bei Steigungen schon auch mehr mit steigendem Vorderrad zu kämpfen je kürzer der Vorbau ist.
Da ich aber auch ne (längere) Float gegen ne Talas getauscht hab, war mir das nicht so wichtig.
Wenn es so steil wird das man es nicht mehr unten halten kann, bin ich meist eh in der Schiebefraktion. :/

Und was den Rise angeht, kannst du ja ausrechnen wieviel das ist. Gerade, Winkel, Steigungsdreieck und so 
Das macht bei einer Länge von 50mm und 6° nicht wirklich viel aus.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Februar 2015)

Direkt ein 40mm kürzerer Vorbau, das ist ne Menge Holz. Vom kompakten sitzen abgesehen wird das Bike in Kurven sehr direkt, daran muss man sich erst gewöhnen. Am Berg ist der kürzere Vorbau nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil, das kann man durch die Körperhaltung kompensieren - ausser die Sitzposition ist so gedrungen dass es aussieht wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein. Dann wird es ungemütlich und unhandlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (21. Februar 2015)

ich hab an meinem X2 einen 60mm Vorbau montiert in Kombi mit einem 720mm/6° Lenker (RHgr.M) passt, keine nachteile den Berg hoch, Lenkverhalten passt auch


----------



## 123disco (21. Februar 2015)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vQHH1u9aviIH7FiQpWt3MKCf75nsdffx9gE3rhwwHDs/edit?pli=1#gid=0

Schau mal, was andere haben. Hab iodine2 6,5 mit -6* am E1 mit klassischer 4boltklemmung, evtl stabiler. Würde 6,5er nehmen. Ansonsten drehst du Lenker ein wenig, was auch 1cm+- am Griff ausmacht.( oder beide bestellen, es gibt ein tolles Widerrufsrecht )


----------



## Fast4ward79 (21. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre einen 60mm RaceFace Vorbau an meinem X2 und hatte vorher auch den 90mmCB drin. Ich bin mit 189 so groß wie du und komme mit dem neuen Vorbau deutlich besser klar. Am Berg hab ich keinen Unterschied feststellen können.


----------



## bohaim (21. Februar 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Ps. schick doch mal Bild und hol' dir ein Paar "likes"



Grade noch dein PS gefunden... 
Büddeschön:

 
Nich direkt ein landschaftlich, beeindruckend, scheenens Bild, aber im aktuellen Zustand....warten auf die Bahn quasi


----------



## Fast4ward79 (21. Februar 2015)

Schickes Teil!
Was ist das für eine Kettenführung?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. Februar 2015)

bohaim schrieb:


> Grade noch dein PS gefunden...
> Büddeschön:
> Anhang anzeigen 362192
> Nich direkt ein landschaftlich, beeindruckend, scheenens Bild, aber im aktuellen Zustand....warten auf die Bahn quasi



Schicker Aufbau.
Finde die Felgen passen vom Design super zum Rotwild-Design


----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. Februar 2015)

Mal was anderes zwischendurch. 
War heute auch mal wieder mit dem X2 im Dürener Wald unterwegs. 
Habe auf meinem Heimtrail kurz vor der Drover Heide einen anderen Rotwilder mit nem (wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe) X1 in 27,5 überholt, bzw. bin vorbei gefahren. 
Ist der Kollege vielleicht auch hier im Forum?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## jopf85 (21. Februar 2015)

Danke schon mal an alle.
Dann werde ich mir mal was um 60mm zulegen und testen.


----------



## Maledivo (21. Februar 2015)

jopf85 schrieb:


> Hi Rotwilder,
> ich habe ein X2 in Größe L. Vorbau ist ein Crankbrothers Cobalt 1 in 90mm Länge.
> Ich würde gerne einen kürzeren Vorbau testen, z. B. Crankbrothers Iodine 3 in 50mm oder 65mm.
> Körpergröße 188cm.
> ...



Fährst Du viel auf Trails, würde ich einen 53er holen, ansonsten den 65er.

Ich selbst habe an meinem C1 zuerst von 90er gehabt danach auf 65er und schlussendlich bei 53er (bei 740er) gelandet, fahre viel auf Trails.

An meinem neuen E1 würde ich schon 40er nehmen mit 785er Lenker (ist bestellt ). Dann wird bei C1 als Langstrecken"fahrzeug" umgerüstet, da wird 65er montiert.

Bei CRC kostet CB Iodine 1 z.Z. 30 €, da machst Du nicht falsch, wenn Du gleichzeitig den 53er und den 65er kaufst und testen, nach der Testphase kannst dann einer von beiden verticken, oder beiden, dann den höherwertigen Iodine oder andere Vorbau in richtiger Länge holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Februar 2015)

Du darfst den Lenker nicht aus dem Auge verlieren.
Breite, Kröpfung nach hinten, Länge usw.
Grundsätzlich hätte ich keine Bedenken einen 50er zu fahren.
Wenn das Vorderrad hoch kommt solltest du vielleicht mal an der Fahrtechnik feilen.


----------



## Bensemer (22. Februar 2015)

Bei wie viel Kilometer wechselt ihr denn ungefähr eure Kette oder kann man das so pauschal nicht sagen? Benutzt ihr eine Kettenverschleißlehre? Ich habe meine Kette bei 1938 Kilometer gewechselt und trotzdem springt sie über wenn ich hinten auf dem kleinsten Ritzel (11) bin und etwas Druck beim treten habe. Ab dem vorletzten Ritzel ist alles okay. Habe ich die Kette zu spät gewechselt?
Um auf der geraden eine höherer Geschwindigkeit zu erreichen hilft eine andere Kassette nix, ne? Da bräuchte ich vorne ein 42er oder 44er Blatt wenn ich das richtig sehe weil ich für hinten nichts kleineres als 11 gefunden habe und das ist jetzt drauf
Hier ein Linke zum Hirsch: http://www.rotwild.de/hardtails/r-c1-ht-29


----------



## Stonesmarco (22. Februar 2015)

Ich hab im Moment das Problem das ich auf meinem E1 wohl zu gedrungen sitze und voll die Rückenprobleme nach ner Ausfahrt habe !
An mangelnder Fitness gerade am unteren Rücken kann es nicht liegen.
Bin 1,70 groß Sl 79 Oberrohr. 55,5 und ein 50er Vorbau!
Werde gezwungenermaßen mal einen 60er probieren oder gar einen 65er !
So n Mist aber auch


----------



## Orakel (22. Februar 2015)

Bei 2/3 fach ist 11 das kleinste Ritzel, musst vorne größer gehn. 
Beim Verschleiß der Kette kommt zu den gefahrenen Km noch dazu ob du viel im Regen, Matsch gefahren bist. 
Ich wechsle alle 2 Jahre die Kette, egal wie viel ich gefahren bin.


----------



## Stonesmarco (22. Februar 2015)

Bei 3 fach habe ich ca nach 2000 km gewechselt 
Bei 2 fach bei ca 1000 km


----------



## Bensemer (22. Februar 2015)

Alle 2 Jahre? Ok, ich hab die Kette schon nach ca 7 Monaten gewechselt. Dann sollte da ja eigentlich noch nix kaputt sein. Auch wenn es keine XT Kassette ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (22. Februar 2015)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Bei wie viel Kilometer wechselt ihr denn ungefähr eure Kette oder kann man das so pauschal nicht sagen? Benutzt ihr eine Kettenverschleißlehre? Ich habe meine Kette bei 1938 Kilometer gewechselt und trotzdem springt sie über wenn ich hinten auf dem kleinsten Ritzel (11) bin und etwas Druck beim treten habe. Ab dem vorletzten Ritzel ist alles okay. Habe ich die Kette zu spät gewechselt?
> Um auf der geraden eine höherer Geschwindigkeit zu erreichen hilft eine andere Kassette nix, ne? Da bräuchte ich vorne ein 42er oder 44er Blatt wenn ich das richtig sehe weil ich für hinten nichts kleineres als 11 gefunden habe und das ist jetzt drauf
> Hier ein Linke zum Hirsch: http://www.rotwild.de/hardtails/r-c1-ht-29



Ist der Schaltwerk richtig justiert worden? Vielleicht fehlt am Ende ein Stückchen. Das könnte vorkommen. Ist die Anzahl der Kettenglieder identisch mit alten, die Du problemlos gefahren bist?

Ich wechsele nach einem problemlosen Saison die Ketten immer, der längste hätte knapp 2.000 km erreicht, fahre bei jedem Wetter.

Bei 2-Fach bin ich bei 1600 km und nun ist die neue Kette am Bike.


----------



## Bensemer (22. Februar 2015)

Die alte Kette hat sich auf jeden Fall gelängt. Die neue habe ich mit genau so viel Gliedern wieder eingesetzt. Ich habe allerdings eine andere Kette gekauft. XTR, sonst wäre ich bei Bike-Components nicht auf 100€ gekommen um den Versand zu sparen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Februar 2015)

Stonesmarco schrieb:


> Ich hab im Moment das Problem das ich auf meinem E1 wohl zu gedrungen sitze und voll die Rückenprobleme nach ner Ausfahrt habe !
> An mangelnder Fitness gerade am unteren Rücken kann es nicht liegen.
> Bin 1,70 groß Sl 79 Oberrohr. 55,5 und ein 50er Vorbau!
> Werde gezwungenermaßen mal einen 60er probieren oder gar einen 65er !
> So n Mist aber auch



Bin 1,67m klein, 80cm SL und fahre auf dem E1 einen 70mm Vorbau. Ein zu kurzer Vorbau führt bei mir auch zu Rückenproblemen wenn ich längere Anstiege mit ordentlich Power hochdrücke. Auf einer gemütlichen Runde ist es kein Thema.

Das ist ganz einfach kinematisch ungünstig wenn er zu kurz ist. Die Sattelposition und Vorbau/Lenkerhöhe spielen dabei auch eine sehr große Rolle, der Lenker sollte eine gute Kröpfung nach hinten haben damit die Haltung nicht völlig daneben ist. Unterm Strich musst Du selbst probieren was Dir passt.

Dehnst Du regelmäßig die Hüftbeuger? Die sind durch die Verkürzung oftmals ein Grund für heftige Schmerzen im Lendenwirbelbereich.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Februar 2015)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Bei wie viel Kilometer wechselt ihr denn ungefähr eure Kette oder kann man das so pauschal nicht sagen?



Würde ich nie an der KM Leistung festmachen. Hatte neue Ketten bei Schlammmarathons/Rennen bereits nach 1 Rennen soweit dass sie gewechselt werden mussten.

Fahre meine so lange bis sie an 10 Gliedern gemessen 120mm Länge erreicht hat ( Neu 119,5mm, Verschleißgrenze 120,5mm ). Dann wird sie gegen eine neue getauscht und die angefahrene wird auf dem Winterbike bis zur Verschleißgrenze gefahren. Damit schone ich die teuren KB + Kassetten auf den guten Bikes und habe dort immer eine prima Schaltperformance.


----------



## Düst__ (22. Februar 2015)

Stonesmarco schrieb:


> Ich hab im Moment das Problem das ich auf meinem E1 wohl zu gedrungen sitze und voll die Rückenprobleme nach ner Ausfahrt habe !
> An mangelnder Fitness gerade am unteren Rücken kann es nicht liegen.
> Bin 1,70 groß Sl 79 Oberrohr. 55,5 und ein 50er Vorbau!
> Werde gezwungenermaßen mal einen 60er probieren oder gar einen 65er !
> So n Mist aber auch



oh weh..rückenprobleme. Seit fast nem halben jahr nimmer geradelt deswegen


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2015)

Fahre mit neuem 2-fach Antrieb 800km und tausche dann das 22er und die Kette. Laut Lehre ist die Kette dann fällig. 
Danach fahre ich den Antrieb den Rest der Saison bis rd 5000km.
Dann kommt alles neu außer den Schaltröllchen. Die fahr ich 2 Jahre. 
Mit 3-fach hab es auch so gehandhabt, wobei das große Blatt 4 Jahre gehalten hat.


----------



## bohaim (22. Februar 2015)

NSUler schrieb:


> Schickes Teil!
> Was ist das für eine Kettenführung?




Merci! 

Das ist die E13 Führung (Rotwild Standart). Hatte vorher ne C.Guide dran, finde die Lösung optisch cleaner, funzt auch ganz gut.


Und was die Kette angeht, kauf dir einfach mal ne Kettenlehre. Kostet nicht viel, weißt  immer genau wie der Zustand deiner Kette so ist und kannst sie bedarfsgerecht wechseln.


----------



## Orakel (22. Februar 2015)

Düst__ schrieb:


> oh weh..rückenprobleme. Seit fast nem halben jahr nimmer geradelt deswegen


Rückenprobleme hatte ich früher auch.
Gehe seit 5J. ins Fitnnessstudio um die Rücken/Bauchmuskulatur zustärken, hat sich seitdem deutlich gebessert. Zusätzlich mache ich seit ein paar Jahren über die dunkle, kalte Jahreszeit Yoga.


----------



## Stonesmarco (22. Februar 2015)

Mmm ,trainiere auch schon lange und kann mir nicht vorstellen dass ich zu wenig stützmuskulatur habe.Die Probleme hab ich seit dem E1 .hab also gerade einen 53 er vorbau drauf .dann lieber gleich den 65er ausprobieren ?0 Grad oder doch einen 6grad vorbau ?
Will nicht gleich den Rahmen tauschen.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (22. Februar 2015)

Stonesmarco schrieb:


> Mmm ,trainiere auch schon lange und kann mir nicht vorstellen dass ich zu wenig stützmuskulatur habe.Die Probleme hab ich seit dem E1 .hab also gerade einen 53 er vorbau drauf .dann lieber gleich den 65er ausprobieren ?0 Grad oder doch einen 6grad vorbau ?
> Will nicht gleich den Rahmen tauschen.



Bevor ich den Rahmen tauschen würde, würde ich lieber erstmal einen Vorbau nach dem anderen Probefahren um den richtigen zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Februar 2015)

Stonesmarco schrieb:


> Mmm ,trainiere auch schon lange und kann mir nicht vorstellen dass ich zu wenig stützmuskulatur habe.



Die Stützmuskulatur hat auch einen Gegenspieler - den Hüftbeuger. Der ist extrem stark und wenn der durchs biken verkürzt, zieht der wie ein Teufel an seinen Befestigungen, u.a. an der LWS. Das tückische ist dass er beim biken ständig “scharf“ gemacht wird und nur durch starkes und häufiges Dehnen in den Griff zu bekommen ist.

Kannst ja vielleicht mal probieren, in meinem Umfeld war das bei vielen Kollegen und bei mir der Grund - neben den kleinen Einstellungen am Bike.

Ein Spowi hatte mir dann geholfen weil er sehr viele Sportler mit diesen Problemen betreut.

Probieren schadet nicht und kostet nichts.


----------



## Düst__ (22. Februar 2015)

kann das alles zu einer kreuzbeinblockate führen? Also  wenn man z.B sein leben lang nur radeln tut und für die muskeln ausenrum eigentlich nix macht .

Nach ca einer woche mit täglich 40-50km konnte ich mich plötzlich nicht mehr setzen oder wenn ich dann saß , nimmer aufstehen. Schuhe binden ging nicht usw. Ein monat bike pause. Dann auf dem weg zur arbeit, sturz. Hüfte gebrellt und lendenwirbel gestaucht. Rückfall, bewegung noch mehr eingeschränkt. 
Jetz gehts wieder, aber radeln trau ich mich nicht wirklich. Arzt meinte, das kreuzbein sei/war übel blockiert.. Ich könne, wenn ich nicht aufpasse, meinen heilprozess um monate zurück werfen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Februar 2015)

Bin kein Arzt, habe aber in vielen Bereichen die Erfahrung machen müssen/dürfen, dass viele Orthopäden, Kardiologen und Allgemeinärzte mit Sportlern ihre liebe Not haben und die Lösungen oftmals sehr simpel sind.

Leider ist deren Studium eher wenig Praxis- und Zusammenhangsorientiert. Die können alles im Körper haarklein erklären, kennen teilweise aber nicht die Zusammenhänge ( haben mir mehrere Ärzte so bestätigt ). Dafür liegt ein Schwerpunkt im Verschreiben von Medikamenten.....


----------



## XDennisX (22. Februar 2015)

Nochmal Thema Kette.... 
Benutzt jemand das Tool zum Kette messen von Park-Tool??

Des tool zeigt den Verschleis in % an. In 0,5 und 0,75% Längung.  

Was ist fürs mtb relevant? 

Bei 0,5 kann ich das Tool mit starkem Daumendruck reinpressen. 
Kurbel ist bei mir ethirteen 
Kassette Shimano 
Kette Shimano

Grüße


----------



## Stonesmarco (22. Februar 2015)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten ! Werde jetzt mal verschiedene Vorbauten probieren und hoffen dass ich das Problem in den Griff bekomme


----------



## Dirk Nennen (22. Februar 2015)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Nochmal Thema Kette....
> Benutzt jemand das Tool zum Kette messen von Park-Tool??
> 
> Des tool zeigt den Verschleis in % an. In 0,5 und 0,75% Längung.
> ...



Ich verwende das Park-Tool auch, und mache ausschließlich daran fest, wann ich die Kette wechsel.
Das Ritzelpaket tausche ich nach Optik, meist wenn 2 oder 3 Ketten darauf gefahren wurden.
Genau so auch bei  den Kettenblättern, obwohl ich da sagen muss, dass die Shimano-Kettenblätter meist für mindestens 3 Ketten gut sind.

Du musst auf jeden Fall die 0,5er Seite nehmen, die 0,75 sind für Stahlkettenblätter /-ritzel.
Wenn die 0,5er Seite einfach rein fällt, würde ich die Kette tauschen, also hast du noch ein wenig Zeit, wenn du das Tool richtig rein drücken musst.

Von der Laufleistung her ist es bei den Ketten, wie die Vorredner schon sagten, natürlich sehr davon abhängig wie die Kette belastet wurde.
Ich hatte bisher so ziemlich alles, von gerade mal 900km (incl. Extrembelastung bei Alpencross) bis knapp 2000km bei vorrangig Grundlagenbelastung und wenig schlechtem Wetter.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Fritzhorn (22. Februar 2015)

So, dann melde ich mich jetzt auch wieder. Am 13.2. war es dann soweit: ich durfte mein X1 abholen. Trotz des schlechten Omens (Freitag der 13. ) war es um 15 Uhr im Kofferraum verstaut und um 16 Uhr im ersten Einsatz. Heute, knapp 200 km später, kann ich sagen: Ich bin verliebt! Nie hätte ich gedacht, dass der Unterschied Hardtail zu Fully so enorm ist. Nur die Reifen... 3 Schläuche durfte ich bereits wechseln, alle vorne. Ärgerlich.


----------



## Bensemer (22. Februar 2015)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten. Ich werde mir mal so ne Kettenlehre beschaffen. Beim nächsten Kettenwechsel werde ich dann auch mal die Kassette tauschen und über die vorderen Zähne nachdenken


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2015)

Mein Tipp bei Rückenproblemen:
Lenker im Vorbau lösen damit er sich drehen kann - aufs Bike setzen und irgendwo ablehnen - AUGEN ZU- FINGER VON DEN HEBELN- Lenker so drehen dass es sich gut anfühlt -festschrauben und testen. 
In der Regel schaut man beim ausrichten zuviel aufs Logo und die Optik.
Meine Lenker sind seit dem weiter nach vorne gedreht als gedacht, das Logo verschwindet etwas nach unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (23. Februar 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Die Stützmuskulatur hat auch einen Gegenspieler - den Hüftbeuger. Der ist extrem stark und wenn der durchs biken verkürzt, u.a. an der LWS. ....


...habe den Satz beim Fersehabend nebenher laut mitgelesen, da hat ihn meine Freundin (Physiotherapeutin) genauso beendet. Rund um Hüftbeuger, da hängt viel dran...Google mal "m.iliopsoas Dehnen" zur Info, ob dehnen richtig.. besser Physio fragen.

Finde kurze Vorbauten zwar trailig&cool, aber für Langstrecke darfs auch mal mehr sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> .....da hat ihn meine Freundin (Physiotherapeutin) genauso beendet. Rund um Hüftbeuger, da hängt viel dran........



Junge- Junge, welche Steilvorlage, sauber.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Februar 2015)

...vor allem der Bezug auf die Langstrecke...hat mir etwas Angst gemacht.
Kurze Vorbauten sind mir auch lieber.....

Spaß beiseite, die Physio- und Ergotherapeuten sind für mich die wahren Helden. Nur sie können uns Bikern bei den meisten Problemen richtig helfen


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> ...vor allem der Bezug auf die Langstrecke...hat mir etwas Angst gemacht.
> Kurze Vorbauten sind mir auch lieber.....
> 
> Spaß beiseite, die Physio- und Ergotherapeuten sind für mich die wahren Helden.* Nur die können uns Bikern bei den meisten Problemen richtig helfen*.



Können die uns kein Viagra verschreiben?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Februar 2015)

Ich bin auf der Langstrecke immer zwischen 5h und 12h unterwegs. Das ist lange genug, da brauche ich kein Viagra.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2015)

aber danach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Februar 2015)

Dann erst recht nicht mehr.


----------



## 123disco (23. Februar 2015)

..späte Posts gelingen immer besonders schön;-)
Immerhin nun gelernt, daß so ein radelnder Hüftbeuger gern mal kürzer wird und quer durchs Becken dann an der Lendenwirbelsäule zieht und es da schmerzt.  Wollte doch eigentlich mal Werbung für die unterschätzten *ganzheitlich *denkenden Physios machen.
Aber schön, wenn nicht nur das Rad optimiert wird, sondern auch dessen Antrieb hier Beachtung findet

Zurück zu Vorbau <-> Lenkerbreit  :
=> von meinem beachtlichen 65mm Vorbau bleiben gerade noch effektiv 25mm übrig, da ich die Stange (74/9°/-6 ) extrem nach hinten drehe und flacher mag. Andere s.o. drehen nach vorn, da wird dann aus wenig mehr....jeder wird im Mix (Vorbau, Lenker, Oberrohr, Rahmengrösse, Fahrertyp, Oberkörper, Beinlänge, Einsatzziel, Erfahrung) das Beste für sich finden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/10...cht-straitline-ssc-und-spank-spike-race-35mm/


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. Februar 2015)

Also ich komme mit 65mm auch an der Rennfeile in jeder Hinsicht wesentlich besser klar als mit den 120mm anno 2007... wer wegen Rückenbeschwerden wirklich einen längeren Vorbau braucht, der bevorzugt entweder die Liegeposition oder hat den falschen Rahmen!


----------



## at021971 (23. Februar 2015)

Es kommt immer auf die Körpergröße an. Und dann noch auf deren Verteilung auf Oberkörper und Beine. Selbst große Rahmen sind meist nicht länger als 620 mm und da komme ich bei einem Racebike und 1.91 m Körpergröße nicht mit Vorbauten von unter 100 mm hin.


----------



## nauker (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo ,

ich habe mal eine Frage an Euch, eventuell könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen. Passt ja auch thematisch so einigermassen, es ging ja gerade um die Vorbaulänge…

Ich fahre seit ca. 2009 ein ´05 Rotwild RCC 1.0, welches ich seitdem eigentlich nicht mehr verändert habe, weil ich mich unverändert darauf wohl fühle und alles so funktioniert, wie ich es mir vorstelle. Ich weiss auch, dass sich in den letzten Jahren im CC einiges getan hat, ich habe mich damit aber nicht eingehender beschäftigt.

Nun war ich vor kurzem bei einem Radhändler, der mich, nachdem er mein Rad gesehen hatte, mal darauf angesprochen hat, dass sich ja in  der Bikeentwicklung viel getan hat und die CC-Räder der neuesten Generation sich in keinster Weise mit den neuen 10 Jahre alten Racern vergleichen lassen. Das glaube ich ihm schon, allerdings hat er auf meine konkrete Nachfrage, was denn genau nun deutlich besser ist, auch nur rumlaviert.

Ich vermute mal, er wollte einfach mal die Stichwörter ´29, 2fach und breiter Lenker anbringen aber das ist ja nun wohl nicht alles.

Daher meine Frage an die versammelte Fachkompetenz bei den RotwildRittern:

Was ist jetzt konkret anders/besser an den Racefullies 2015 im Vergleich zu den Racern der älteren Generation? (abgesehen von den üblichen ´29 Kram, Carbon steifer als Alu etc.)

Dank Euch schon mal für ein paar Anregungen!


Anbei die Daten:

RH 490mm
OR: 575mm
Steuerrohrwinkel: 70,5
Sitzrohrwinkel:74,5
Hinterbaulänge:425mm
Radstand: 1075mm
Tretlagerhöhe: 320mm
Standover: 760mm

Reach/Stack weiss ich nicht, ich wüsste auch nicht, wie ich das berechne...



Teileliste:


----------



## bohaim (23. Februar 2015)

Ola,

Also ich glaube das Vehält sich so ähnlich wie auch bei Autos. Vergleich mal ein 15 Jahre altes Auto mit nem Neuen.
Da gibt es einfach Unterschiede. Aber ob man das will oder braucht ist ne andere Sache... solange das Auto noch fährt, sprich Verschleiß 

Und du hast ja schon einige Punkte genannt. Um dich zu zitieren...
Rahmen, Carbon, Geo, Laufräder...  Und auch auf der Komponenten Seite hat sich ja einiges getan. Federgabel, Dämpfer, Bremsen, Schaltung...

Es gibt also Sachen die anderes sind, was dann da "besser" ist, ist jedem selbst überlassen würde ich sagen.
Und das du mit deinem Bike genauso viel Fun haben kannst wie mit nem neuen, ist ja gar keine Frage.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Februar 2015)

Technisch hat sich an den Bikes zwar sehr viel geändert, was aber immer noch gleich geblieben ist: Der Biker bestimmt mit seiner Fitness und Fahrtechnik wie schnell es voran geht.

Was sich leider nicht geändert hat ist die Vorstellung von vielen Bikern, durch Einsparen von 5gr oder mit Material, das im Test mit “sehr gut“ bewertet wurde, könnten sie so schnell fahren wie Nino Schurter.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. Februar 2015)

Vor allem wo soll der Sinn sein schnell zu fahren? Ich brauche eher ein Radl, das mir erlaubt die Landschaft aufmerksamer zu genießen


----------



## Fast4ward79 (23. Februar 2015)

Wenn wir gerade über alte Bikes reden. Was war eigentlich euer erstes Rotwild?
Ich hatte 1996 das Glück einen der ersten RDH 01 Rahmen zu bekommen und mir mein erstes Rotwild aufzubauen.


----------



## nauker (23. Februar 2015)

Okay, dann schon mal danke für die Antworten - obwohl sie mich nach dem ersten Nachdenken auch nicht wirklich weiter bringen

Ja, die Komponenten - stimmt schon- aber Schaltung, Bremse und in Teilen auch Federgabel/Dämpfer machen m.E nun auch nicht den entscheidenden Unterschied. 
Und zu Fitness und Fahrtechnik - da bin ich persönlich schon mit mir zufrieden, das passt schon;-)



hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Vor allem wo soll der Sinn sein schnell zu fahren? Ich brauche eher ein Radl, das mir erlaubt die Landschaft aufmerksamer zu genießen



Dazu habe ich entsprechende Räder;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube du wirst weder im Forum, noch in deinem Kopf, einen rationalen Grund finden.
Ist einfach so wenn man ehrlich ist.

(Könntest dir einreden, dass das Alu ermüdet ist?)


----------



## nauker (23. Februar 2015)

dann bin ich beruhigt, das war ja auch meine erste Vermutung


----------



## Alpinator (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo Rotwild Fans,

Ich hoffe, ich mache nichts falsch.

Möchte mein Rotwild FX1 Gr. S verkaufen. Näheres im Bikemarkt


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Februar 2015)

nauker schrieb:


> ...danke für die Antworten - obwohl sie mich nach dem ersten Nachdenken auch nicht wirklich weiter bringen
> 
> Ja, die Komponenten - stimmt schon- aber Schaltung, Bremse und in Teilen auch Federgabel/Dämpfer machen m.E nun auch nicht den entscheidenden Unterschied.



Genau so ist es. Deinem Bike fehlt technisch nichts womit Du heute nach so vielen Jahren nicht mehr glücklich sein solltest. Fahre selbst noch eine XTR 3-Fach Kurbel und XT Schalthebel aus 2003, Junior hat noch ein XTR Schaltwerk von 1999 am Bike, warum sollte das alles schlecht sein wenn es technisch noch super funktioniert?

Rahmengeometrien, Vorbaulängen und Lenkerbreiten usw haben sich geändert, trotzdem sind noch viele mit ihren schmalen Lenkern und langen Vorbauten zufrieden.

Ein Hobby hat nie etwas mit Vernunft zu tun, ab und an möchte man sich mal etwas Neues gönnen. Ob deshalb die alten Bikes in Rente geschickt werden entscheiden oftmals der Bauch und der Kopf, die unter Umständen die vielen Stunden toller Erlebnisse nicht vergessen möchten.

Ich find Dein altes Bike schick


----------



## at021971 (23. Februar 2015)

NSUler schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade über alte Bikes reden. Was war eigentlich euer erstes Rotwild?
> Ich hatte 1996 das Glück einen der ersten RDH 01 Rahmen zu bekommen und mir mein erstes Rotwild aufzubauen.



Erstes MTB und erstes Rotwild war eine RCC.09 im Jahr 2001. Dann ein R.GT1 FS in 2010 und ein R.R2 FS in 2011. Und hätte sich Peter Böhm dazu hinreißen lassen ein R.X2 FS 26" mit der Geometrie des letzten R.X1 FS 26" oder eine R.X2 FS in 27,5" zu konstruieren, dann würde es schon länger ein weiteres Rotwild im Fuhrpark geben. Aber da die Jungs sich dem vielfach geäußerten Kundenwunsch vehement verweigern...


----------



## at021971 (23. Februar 2015)

nauker schrieb:


> ...Daher meine Frage an die versammelte Fachkompetenz bei den RotwildRittern: Was ist jetzt konkret anders/besser an den Racefullies 2015 im Vergleich zu den Racern der älteren Generation? (abgesehen von den üblichen ´29 Kram, Carbon steifer als Alu etc.)....



Das einzige neben den kleineren technischen Neuerungen wir Carbon, 29",  27,5", breitere Flegen, Zweifachkurbel , Direct Mount etc. wäre eigentlich nur ein reduzierter Streurohrwinkel von früher etwas über 70° auf heute etwas unter 70° sowie trotz 27,5" und 29" tendenziell kürzere Kettenstreben.


----------



## bohaim (24. Februar 2015)

Jau, kann mich dem nur anschließen, rein rational kann man das nie alles erklären.

Es macht (mir) halt auch einfach Spaß hin und wieder bissi am Bike zu schrauben, der technische Aspekt an dem Sport, da was verbessern, hier mal ne Kleinigkeit, dort wieder mal was neues ausprobieren, etc.

Und wenn man genug Zeit vergehen lässt, dann merkt man das auch schon technisch entsprechend.
Also für mich hat sich zb. mit der Federung viel getan. Mein erstes "richtiges" MTB war ein Cube, Hardtail. Und zwar richtig hart, mit ohne Federgabel  Und der Vergleich zu Felgenbremsen erst, meine Güte, huu.
Dazu fällt mir das hier noch ein:




Hach  Ein schönes Video 


PS: Das Cube steht bei mir übrigens immer noch im Keller


----------



## Stonesmarco (24. Februar 2015)

Krasses Video


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Februar 2015)

Aus heutiger Sicht sehr mutig was die Jungs damals geleistet und sich getraut haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Februar 2015)

bohaim schrieb:


> Jau, kann mich dem nur anschließen, rein rational kann man das nie alles erklären.
> 
> Es macht (mir) halt auch einfach Spaß hin und wieder bissi am Bike zu schrauben, der technische Aspekt an dem Sport, da was verbessern, hier mal ne Kleinigkeit, dort wieder mal was neues ausprobieren, etc.
> 
> ...




Na da sag noch  mal einer, es hätte sich nichts getan in der Technik.
Echt krass, mit welchem Material die Jungs damals sich regelrecht den Berg herunter gestürzt haben.
Hut ab.
Ich wage zu behaupten, dass nahezu jeder halbwegs talentierte Biker diese Strecke heute mit nem 29er Hardtail genau so schnell, aber wahrscheinlich deutlich sicherere runter kommt.
Und erst Recht mit einem Enduro oder ähnliches.

Cooles Video.


----------



## nauker (24. Februar 2015)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das einzige neben den kleineren technischen Neuerungen wir Carbon, 29",  27,5", breitere Flegen, Zweifachkurbel , Direct Mount etc. wäre eigentlich nur ein reduzierter Streurohrwinkel von früher etwas über 70° auf heute etwas unter 70° sowie trotz 27,5" und 29" tendenziell kürzere Kettenstreben.



hab mal ein wenig nachgelesen - erscheint mir logisch - reduzierterer Steuerrohrwinkel, allgemein niedrigerer Schwerpunkt, kürzere Streben um die größeren Rädern (29, 27,5) einigermassen wendig und agil zu bekommen. Wenn dann von "modernen Geometrien" gesprochen wird, ist also mehrheitlich das gemeint, oder?

Mein Hintergrund zu diesen Fragen ist eigentlich mein Umstieg vom 2010 E1 auf ein 27,5 Jekyll. Das war ein Quantensprung in jedweder Hinsicht (Federelemente, Geometrie) - das war mir allerdings auch schon nur beim Lesen der technischen Parameter klar, an 160mm Räder ist halt einfach allgemein mehr technische OptimierungsPotential vorhanden.
Und dann hat sich mir die Frage aufgedrängt, ob das eventuell bei Racefullies auch so sein kann, deren "Fortschritt" ich jetzt nicht ganz so klar gesehen habe...

Und nicht falsch vestehen -ich habe keinen Grund gesucht, mich von meinem Rotwild zu trennen - das kommt mit ins Grab! Es hat mich nur mal so interessiert...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Februar 2015)

nauker schrieb:


> hab mal ein wenig nachgelesen - erscheint mir logisch - reduzierterer Steuerrohrwinkel, allgemein niedrigerer Schwerpunkt, kürzere Streben um die größeren Rädern (29, 27,5) einigermassen wendig und agil zu bekommen. Wenn dann von "modernen Geometrien" gesprochen wird, ist also mehrheitlich das gemeint, oder?
> 
> Mein Hintergrund zu diesen Fragen ist eigentlich mein Umstieg vom 2010 E1 auf ein 27,5 Jekyll. Das war ein Quantensprung in jedweder Hinsicht (Federelemente, Geometrie) - das war mir allerdings auch schon nur beim Lesen der technischen Parameter klar, an 160mm Räder ist halt einfach allgemein mehr technische OptimierungsPotential vorhanden.
> Und dann hat sich mir die Frage aufgedrängt, ob das eventuell bei Racefullies auch so sein kann, deren "Fortschritt" ich jetzt nicht ganz so klar gesehen habe...
> ...



Ich würde einfach mal behaupten, dass du den technischen Fortschritt beim Racefully genau so merkst.
Hatte vor 4 Jahren mal zwischenzeitlich vom RCC0.3 auf ein Cannondale RZ120 (ist inzwischen wieder verkauft) ;-)) umgesattelt (beides natürlich in 26 Zoll) und da war schon ein deutlicher Unterschied zu spüren.
z.B. die Laufräder waren identisch schwer aber deutlich stabiler, natürlich auch die Lefty war bei gleichem Gewicht deutlich steifer, und auch das Ansprechverhalten der Federelemente, bzw. des gesamten Fahrwerks war deutlich besser.

Ich denke, dass heutzutage der technische Fortschritt bei Geometrie und Fahrwerk in Kombination mit 29er wirklich deutlich spürbar ist.
Bei mir steht ja im Laufe des Jahres auch noch die Neuanschaffung eines Marathonfullys (C1) an.

Natürlich haben mich alle diese Fortschritte nicht zum Sieg eines Marathons verholfen, dazu  reicht mein Trainingsstand einfach nicht aus, aber "der Weg" hat noch mal mehr Spaß gemacht. ;-))

Gruß Dirk


----------



## nauker (24. Februar 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hatte vor 4 Jahren mal zwischenzeitlich vom RCC0.3 auf ein Cannondale RZ120  ;-)) umgesattelt


Gibts von dem Rotwild eine Teileliste? 
Mir fehlt halt der direkte Vergleich, bei meinem RCC 1.0, würde ich meinen, habe ich rausgeholt, was ging (Lager, LRS, Bremse, Schaltung)...

Aber was halt echt beeindruckend ist, ist wenn man mit dem Jekyll unterwegs war und sich dann am nächsten Tage auf das Rotwild schwingt- ein komplett anderes Fahrgefühl, da wird man auf andere Weise mehr gefordert. Und richtig intensiv wird´s, wenn ich mit einem ´26 Starrbike unterwegs bin - obwohl das ein nahezu identische Geometrie zu dem Rotwild hat. Ich rede mir ein, dass das der Fahrtechnik zugute kommt;-)


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Februar 2015)

nauker schrieb:


> Gibts von dem Rotwild eine Teileliste?
> Mir fehlt halt der direkte Vergleich, bei meinem RCC 1.0, würde ich meinen, habe ich rausgeholt, was ging (Lager, LRS, Bremse, Schaltung)...
> 
> Aber was halt echt beeindruckend ist, ist wenn man mit dem Jekyll unterwegs war und sich dann am nächsten Tage auf das Rotwild schwingt- ein komplett anderes Fahrgefühl, da wird man auf andere Weise mehr gefordert. Und richtig intensiv wird´s, wenn ich mit einem ´26 Starrbike unterwegs bin - obwohl das ein nahezu identische Geometrie zu dem Rotwild hat. Ich rede mir ein, dass das der Fahrtechnik zugute kommt;-)



HI, hast Glück, hier mal eine Teileliste in der letzten Konfiguration (hatte ich tatsächlich noch auf dem Rechner)
Rahmen Rotwild RCC 0.3						   2.320 gr.
Gabel Rock Shox SID 2011						1.455 gr.
Dämpfer DT XR Carbon 152x31					 139 gr.
Laufräder Fun Works								1.350 gr.
Schnellspanner Fun Works Carbon				   42 gr.
Reifen Rocket Ron / Racin Ralph 2,25			 965 gr.
Schläuche Schwalbe SV 14 extra light		   260 gr.
Flickmittel Doc Blue									100 gr.
Sattelstütze Rotwild P 200						   229 gr.
Sattel  Fizik Gobi										229 gr.
Flaschenhalter Rotwild Carbon						34 gr.
Lenker Rotwild B 220								   229 gr.
Griffe Rotwild											  98 gr.
Lenkerhörnchen										   64 gr.
Vorbau Syntace F 99 105mm						110 gr.
Steuersatz Rotwild									 195 gr.
Schalthebel XTR 3-fach 2011					   200 gr.
Schaltwerk XTR-10 fach 2011					  176 gr.
Umwerfer XTR 3-fach 2011						  125 gr.
Kurbel XTR 3-fach 2011 (24-32-42)			   776 gr.
Pedale XTR PD-M 980								  305 gr.
Kette KMC-10-SL gold								 246 gr.
Kassette Recon S-Light Titan 10 f. 11-32	   176 gr.
Bremse vorne XTR 2011 BR-M985				   206 gr.
Bremse hinten XTR 2011 BR-M985				  222 gr.
Sonstige Anbauteile Tacho u- Pulsuhr incl. Geber  u. Halter, Halter Packtasche, Kabelbinder, Kettenstrebenschutz	  
																256 gr.

* Gesamt theoretisch				10.507 Gr.
 Gesamt gewogen				   10.950 Gr.*

Wie du siehst, ergibt sich eine Differenz zwischen errechnetem Wert, und tatsächlichem Gewicht von gut 400 Gramm.
Das war mir aber egal, da ich ein Marathontaugliches Alu-Fully (da ich kein Carbon-Freund bin, auch keine Carbon-Sattelstütze, -Lenker oder Vorbau) auf unter 11kg gebracht hatte. ;-))
Und das wirklich incl. allem.

Gruß Dirk

PS: Würde sowas heute aber nicht mehr machen. 
Allein die superleichte Kombination aus Gabel und Laufrädern hat sich schon schwer verdreht beim Bremsen.
Heutzutage nehme ich lieber ein Kilo mehr in Kauf, und das muss dann am "Speckgürtel" ;-)) weniger werden.

Aber Spaß gemacht hats allemal.


----------



## 123disco (24. Februar 2015)

Mein Erfahrung mit alten Schätzchen.. Ich hab ja das RCC1.3 2006, das als HT etwa gleiche Geo hat. Der Rahmen wiegt nur 1400g in Alu. LRS Shimano XT schnurrt wie bei keinem meiner aktuellen DTswiss Sätze, die Gabel Float 80 X hat 1500g ist nicht sensibelste & autolockout hat nie funktioniert, aber am HT ausreichend (Spacer entfernt und von 80mm auf 100mm gebracht), Lenker habe ich aus Gewohnheit zum anderen verbreitert und mittlerweile Komponenten aus Verschleissgründen ersetzt. 

Es klettert unschlagbar. Denke, auf normalen Waldautobahnen , auf Touren und im Winter  wird es noch lange Spaß bringen. (Schließlich hat Irina mit der Geo 2008 in Peking Bronze geholt..;-)

In technischen Bereichen vermisst man aber das abfallende Oberrohr und es hoppelt mit zu starrem Heck schon heftig, wo wohl ein 29er drüberrollt. Heute sind halt Ansprüche gestiegen und Einsatzbereich für Racebikes breiter. ..

Teste doch einfach mal ein aktuelles Race; die Antwort gibt dir wie immer nur dein Po...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nauker (24. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Teileliste! Das war doch mal ein schöner Aufbau!!!
Zur Sid, die bin ich mal vor einigen Jahren probehalber bei einem Kumpel gefahren - seitdem weiß ich, was "weich" am Rad bedeutet...
@DN: wenn du noch ein Bild hast- her damit;-)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Februar 2015)

Für mich persönlich war im Racebereich vor einigen Jahren ein großer Unterschied zu spüren als die 100mm Gabel Einzug gehalten haben. Ich war noch mit 80mm unterwegs und musste bergab schon richtig laufen lassen um den Jungs zu folgen bzw. mich von ihnen abzusetzen, was vorher kein Thema war. Erst als ich die Bikes auch auf 100mm umgerüstet hatte war die Reihenfolge bzw. der Vorsprung bergab wieder so wie vorher.

Sehr interessant ist jedes Jahr zu beobachten wenn wir auf den Marathons mit den Holländern und Belgiern zusammentreffen. Die Jungs fahren auch kein schlechtes Material, bergab ist es aber immer wieder interessant anzusehen wie schlecht man mit High-Tech selbst heute noch fahren kann wenn man es vorher nicht geübt hat. Geradeaus und bergauf kann jeder treten, egal welches Material unterm Hintern rollt.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Februar 2015)

nauker schrieb:


> Danke für die Teileliste! Das war doch mal ein schöner Aufbau!!!
> Zur Sid, die bin ich mal vor einigen Jahren probehalber bei einem Kumpel gefahren - seitdem weiß ich, was "weich" am Rad bedeutet...
> @DN: wenn du noch ein Bild hast- her damit;-)



Ein Bild kann ich dir wahrscheinlich erst morgen oder übermorgen am Abend schicken, da ich hier auf dem Firmenrechner kein Bild davon habe.
Muss mal Zuhause auf dem Rechner schauen, ob ich dort ein Bild in der fertigen Konstellation finde.

Kannst mir am besten mal einfach ne PN schicken, dann denke ich wahrscheinlich eher dran.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## 123disco (24. Februar 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> .. ein Bild


Hab google_sheet mal um Zeile für Bild-Link ergänzt . https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vQHH1u9aviIH7FiQpWt3MKCf75nsdffx9gE3rhwwHDs


----------



## Orakel (24. Februar 2015)

@nauker
ich fahre quasi den Nachfolger vom deinem Rotwild das RR2 FS in M (2012/13)
die Geodaten sind "fast" Identisch geblieben über die Jahre hinweg.
OR=600mm+25mm
Steuerrohrwinkel=70° -0,5°
Sitzwinkel=74° -0,5°
Hinterbaulänge=432mm  +7mm
Tretlagerhöhe=320mm =Identisch
Standover=780mm +20mm
Radstand 1115mm +40mm
FW v100/hi110mm
Gewicht 10,4Kg bei Customneizäd
Was hat sich verbessert?
Meines erachten nach hat sich die FWperformance erhöht, früher sind wir auch die Berge runter gekommen, anderst halt wie heute. Liegt aber wohl auch an der über jahre hinweg verfeinerter Fahrtechnik.
Die Ergonomie der Schalt/Bremshebel hat sich deutlich gebessert, wenn ich da an meine erste Magura Louise denke.
Verschlechtert hat sich mM nach die ganzen "Standarts" die es heutzutag gibt, schwer da auf dem laufenden zu bleiben, geschweige durchzublicken


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> @nauker
> ich fahre quasi den Nachfolger vom deinem Rotwild das RR2 FS in M (2012/13)
> die Geodaten sind "fast" Identisch geblieben über die Jahre hinweg.
> OR=600mm+25mm
> ...


Das ist "nahezu identisch"?
Und wenn, das gesamtpaket machts- nicht die einzellängen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. Februar 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das ist "nahezu identisch"?
> Und wenn, das gesamtpaket machts- nicht die einzellängen.



Sehe das auch so wie Rocky,
denke die Kombination aus vielen kleinen Parametern, die schlussendlich ja auch zusammen funktionieren müssen um ein gutes "Gesamtpaket" zu produzieren, macht den Unterschied aus.

Ist ja im Motorsport auch so.
Auf dem Papier sind alle Konkurrenten "nahezu identisch", und dennoch schaffen es immer einzelne, die Vielzahl an Komponenten besser funktionieren zu lassen.


----------



## nauker (25. Februar 2015)

Nur mal der Vollständigkeit halber...
Orakel hat ein 2012/13 26´ RR2 FS , Größe M mit meiner S verglichen, schaut man auf das RR2*, *Größe *S*, würde ich auch laienhaft meinen, dass sich an der wesentlichen Geometrie nix geändert hat. 
RH 490mm *530*
OR: 575mm *580*
Steuerrohrwinkel: 70,5 *70*
Sitzrohrwinkel:74,5 *74*
Hinterbaulänge:425mm *432*
Radstand: 1075mm *1095*
Tretlagerhöhe: 320mm *320*
Standover: 760mm *780*


Sei´s drum - ich fahre eh meine 80 mm weiter, merke aber selbst, dass ich bergab deutlich konzentrierter und aktiver fahren muss als andere Fahrer. Aber genau das möchte ich auch, das ist meine Vorstellung von MTB. 
Was ich aber in näherer Zukunft mal angehen werde, ist ein breiterer Lenker in Verbindung mit einem kürzereren Vorbau, mal schauen.

So - bei uns scheint gerade die Sonne, ich geh jetzt Radfahren!


----------



## Bensemer (25. Februar 2015)

NSUler schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade über alte Bikes reden. Was war eigentlich euer erstes Rotwild?


Mein C1 ist nicht nur mein erstes Rotwild sondern eigentlich auch mein erstes vernünftiges Bike überhaupt.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (25. Februar 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Hab google_sheet mal um Zeile für Bild-Link ergänzt . https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vQHH1u9aviIH7FiQpWt3MKCf75nsdffx9gE3rhwwHDs



Aktualisiert:
Mein X2 hat heute Abend eine 34 Float Factory verbaut bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (26. Februar 2015)

Kennt jemand die inoffizielle Bearbeitungszeit beim Gabel-und Dämpfer Service bei Fox?

Auf der HP steht 15 Tage.

Meine Teile sind bereits fast 20 Tage dort.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2015)

einfach mal anrufen, in der Regel läuft das gut.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (26. Februar 2015)

Meinen Dämpfer hatte ich innerhalb von 8 Tagen inkl. Versand wieder zurück.


----------



## Orakel (27. Februar 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Hab google_sheet mal um Zeile für Bild-Link ergänzt . https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vQHH1u9aviIH7FiQpWt3MKCf75nsdffx9gE3rhwwHDs


meine zwei sind jetzt au mit Bildle drin


----------



## siem (28. Februar 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die inoffizielle Bearbeitungszeit beim Gabel-und Dämpfer Service bei Fox?
> 
> Auf der HP steht 15 Tage.
> 
> Meine Teile sind bereits fast 20 Tage dort.




Meine Gabel war nach 21 Tagen wieder beim Händler


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. März 2015)

Falls jemand noch einen Float X sucht... http://www.rczbikeshop.co.uk/uk/fox...st-factory-series-215x63mm-kashima-black.html - guter Preis 

Ich hab seit letzter Woche auch einen drin und bin doch sehr positiv überrascht wie der Unterschied zum DHX Air ausfällt.


----------



## 123disco (3. März 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> ..bin doch sehr positiv überrascht wie der Unterschied zum DHX Air ausfällt.


..kurz qualitatives Feedback, was X besser kann.?!
Wie fährst du ihn; Psi & Spacervolumen ?


----------



## 123disco (3. März 2015)

Hat jemand schon die 2015er Talas  im E1 getestet (wenn überhaupt schon raus) und Vergleich zur 2014er Talas 5 und den Talas 4,3 Vorjahren?

Soll ein leichtes, sensibles und raceorientiertes, aber auch eher straffes Schätzchen sein.  http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2014/09/18/fox-36-talas-factory-series-erster-eindruck/

Früheren Talas sind hier im Forum nicht so gut weggekommen , die 2014er gepriesen. In der aktuellen Freeride wurde bei einem 2015er Testbike extra betont, dass noch die "in Sachen Komfort und Sensibilität klar überlegene Vorjahresgabel " 2014 Talas5 verbaut ist.

Mein Popometer ist eh recht digital (ok, nicht so ok) und bin auch mit alter motorölbetriebener 2011"er Talas 180 R (sogar ohne RC2) ausgekommen, doch lohnt evtl das 2014er Modell als Auslaufmodell zu montieren?


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2015)

Zuerst kam 2014 Talas 5, dann das neue Casting 2015.


*2014:*
Das Talssystem wurde grundlegend verändert.
Es hat keine 2 Luftkammern mehr, sondern nur noch eine wie die Float.
Daher hat sie jetzt auch die gleiche Anzahl an Dichtungen.
Abgesenkt wird wie gesagt nicht mehr pneumatisch, sondern hydraulisch.
Zudem hat man die Negativfedern überarbeitet.
Das ganze sitzt in einer geschlossen Kartusche, es läuft also nix mehr in den Tauchrohren
Zu guter Letzt kann man das Talassystem selbst in der Gesamtlänge traveln und auch den Absenkbereich variieren

Ergebnis:
- bessers Ansprechverhalten als eine Float (bis 2014)
- Luftkammerwartung kann man selbst durchführen
- Zum Absenken muss man etweas fester auf den Lenker drücken, dafür fluppt sie sofort wieder raus wenn man den Hebel wieder zurückstellt
- Kann einfach nachgerüstet werden

Ich habe eine 150er Kartusche in der 32er seit etwa 1,5 Jahren in Gebrauch.
Da ist so gut wie kein Losbrechmoment mehr, die Kennlinie ist deutlich linearer.
Die Talas 5 in der Float bis einschl. 2014 überlegen.


*2015:*
Die Talas hat auch das neue Casting der 2015er Float bekommen.
Es ist deutlich leichter und die Kashimabeschichtung wurde überarbeitet (ist jetzt glatt wie die der Dämpfer).
Ansprechverhalten wurde noch besser, zur Schmierung ist auch das neue Fox Glod drin.
Zudem hat man die Möglichkeit eine 20er Achse und eine 15er Achse zu fahren, ist alles im Lieferumfang enthalten (zumindest bei der Float).
Für den Ein- und Ausbau braucht man aber einen Inbus.

Ich fahre die 2015er Float mit dem neuen Casting.
Anfangs habe ich auch gedacht "scheiße, keine Schnellspanner".
Mittlerweile denke ich anders, "schön leicht- hinten braucht man auch Inbus- kein Fackelzug".

*Achtung:*
Die Fox Homepage zeigt noch das alte Casting.
Der User Haekel72 hat die Talas mit dem neuen Casting schon.
Beim Kauf sollte man daher genau hinsehen welches Casting verbaut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (3. März 2015)

Danke für fixe sachliche Feedback.

Dh. die Talas5 Einheit steckt auch im neuen Casting der 36er und das nun eher raceorientiertes Ansprechverhalten der 2015 Talas ist in der neuen 2015er Rc2 - Einheit begründet?

Habe mich über den Freeride-Test 1/2015 gewundert, wo die 2014er Talas am Enduro/Freerider präferiert wird und mehrfach gelesen, dass die neu float & Talas "gefahren werden will" und weniger "plushig" daherkommt.

Ich meine immer die 36er, die etwas hinterherhinkte ..in der Entwicklung


(Ps. Die Schnellspannerkritik find ich nur für Renn&Testfahrer treffend .  ich hab die 50g schon lange in der Kiste liegen, da Rad komplett am Auto hängt und ich Platten seit Tubeless nicht mehr erlebt habe)


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2015)

Was ich bestätigen kann ist, dass die 36er Float ab 2015 den Fahrer fordert.
Je schneller je besser.
Die Kondition der Gabel ist dabei der des Bikers überlegen, bei mir zumindest.
Soll heißen, dass ich im Vergleich zur VAN auch mal wieder dicke Arme bekomme.
Man muss den Druck am Vorderrad dauerhaft halten, dann geht die Post ab.
Fürs seichte biken halte ich andere Gabeln für besser.

Das Verhalten kommt aber rein nur aus der Dämpfung.
Und über die habe ich oben noch nix geschrieben.

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Talas im 2015er Hemd neben der Talas5 Einheit auch die neue Dämpfungskartusche bekommen hat.
Gehe aber mal davon aus, weil das neue kürzere Casting auch nach einer kürzeren Kartusche verlangt.
Interessenten sollten mal bei Fox anrufen.

Die neu Dämpfungskartusche sieht optisch aus wie gehabt.
Im Inneren ist aber fast alles neu, sogar Dichtungen und Öl.
Die Kartusche ist jetzt laut, also das Öl deutlich zu hören.


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. März 2015)

@123disco
Bin bisher erst eine Runde damit gefahren von daher muss ich mich an das Optimum was PSI angeht noch rantasten aber die ca, 190 waren bei rd. 86kg Fahrbereit schon ganz gut. Spacer ist ein 0,6.

Was auf jeden Fall sich direkt positiv bemerkbar gemacht hat ist, dass die Druckstufe ihren Namen nun auch verdient hat und er nicht mehr durch den mittl. FW durchrauscht - man bekommt dadurch ein besseres Feedback vom Untergrund.


----------



## 123disco (3. März 2015)

Danke für Info  Bin mit 0.2er Spacer und ähnlichem Gewicht / Aufbau subjektiv eben genau schnell in der Mitte. Aber da dann arbeitend. Klasse auch die T & D -Modi..freu mich schon auf Wurzelpassagentests;-) 
Viel Spass


----------



## Mainbiker363 (9. März 2015)

Hallo,

Anmeldung zu den Performance Day's sind jetzt möglich.

Leider scheint es keine Werksbesichtigung zu geben.

Grüße

Matthäus


----------



## Düst__ (9. März 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Leider scheint es keine Werksbesichtigung zu geben.




Schade gell...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (9. März 2015)

9,32kg wie abgebildet


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. März 2015)

Sehr schön geworden 

Die Leitungsverlegung am Unterrohr kann sicherlich noch optimiert werden oder ist die so gewollt?


----------



## 123disco (10. März 2015)

Superchic!

Der Speedspaß wird mit dem kl Kettenblatt evtl aber gut beschnitten ;
auf dem Waldweg ü 30km/h geht die Nähmaschine bis die Knie schlackern ;-)


----------



## TrailProf (10. März 2015)

@Groudon 
Very nice.
Ich hab an meinem R2 eine 22-38er Kurbel verbaut, damit kommt man wirklich jede Steigung hoch und kann andererseits den ein oder anderen Rennradler ein wenig ärgern


----------



## 123disco (10. März 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> @Groudon
> .. meinem R2 eine 22-38er Kurbel verbaut, damit kommt man wirklich jede Steigung hoch und kann andererseits den ein oder anderen Rennradler ein wenig ärgern


ok, 22 statt 26 funktioniert? hab max 24 getestet!
..das Ärgern der (immer freundlich grüßenden) 0mm-Federwegs-Fraktion hatte ich auch im Kopf.


----------



## TrailProf (10. März 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ok, 22 statt 26 funktioniert? hab max 24 getestet!
> ..das Ärgern der (immer freundlich grüßenden) 0mm-Federwegs-Fraktion hatte ich auch im Kopf.


Das 22iger Kettenblättchen ist von Mountain-Goat glaub ich, und die Schaltung funktioniert in beide Richtungen ohne Probleme. Wie es langfristig mit der Haltbarkeit aussieht kann ich aber (noch) nicht sagen. Zusammen mit den 29er Laufrädern ergibt sich so auf jeden Fall mal eine recht anständige, breitbandige Entfaltung. Die ist ja bei Shimano sonst eher bescheiden.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. März 2015)

Fährt hier jemand ein R2 FS 29 in Größe "S"?

Es geht mir darum ob eine große Trinkflasche verwendet werden kann.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. März 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> @Groudon
> Very nice.
> Ich hab an meinem R2 eine 22-38er Kurbel verbaut, damit kommt man wirklich jede Steigung hoch und kann andererseits den ein oder anderen Rennradler ein wenig ärgern



Hi, interessante Abstufung.
Was für ne Kurbel, und welchen Umwerfer nutzt du dafür?


----------



## 123disco (11. März 2015)

E1 bleibt vorn üppig!

Leichtes Casting für die 180er Fox 36 Talas dauert wohl noch:

"_Das Casting und das Talas 5 ist das gleiche wie das von 2014, die Kartusche ist etwas Straffer wie die von 2014._"  auf Nachfrage bei Fox zu 2014er vs 2015 und leichtem 180er Casting.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. März 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> E1 bleibt vorn üppig!
> 
> Leichtes Casting für die 180er Fox 36 Talas dauert wohl noch:
> 
> "_Das Casting und das Talas 5 ist das gleiche wie das von 2014, die Kartusche ist etwas Straffer wie die von 2014._"  auf Nachfrage bei Fox zu 2014er vs 2015 und leichtem 180er Casting.


Nei stimmt nicht.
Das ist mittlerweile lieferbar und wurde meines Wissens nach auch auf der Website geändert.
Damit dürfe auch die neue Dämpfung drin sein.
Der user haekel72 hat das Ding bereits


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (11. März 2015)

..na wo der @haekel72 das Ding wohl her hat? grrr. Ich habs in keinem Webshop und keiner Webseite dieses Planet finden können.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. März 2015)

Na hier ist sie schon mal seit kurzem:
http://www.ridefox.com/filter.php?m=bike&t=forks&f1=model&v1=TALAS&ref=topnav 
Zur Not mal den sprechenden Knochen in die Hand nehmen und +49 6331 14983 11 wählen....


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. März 2015)

Die 26 Zoll hat doch kein neues Casting bekommen, oder bin ich blind?? Bei @haekel72 handelt es sich ja auch um eine 650b mit 170mm FW....


----------



## 123disco (11. März 2015)

Ich hab doch schon meine Frage per Schiefertafel mit Fruchtlogo an Fox gesendet

Sorry, mal präzisieren: Es geht um unser E1 2011-2013 und Fox *36* Talas *180mm* *26Zoll*.
Im Moment finde ich keine Info zu 2015er im leichten Casting, ausser der "negativen" Email von Peter Schütz von Fox letzter Woche. Alle Tests und Infos bzgl neuem Castings, beziehen sich immer auf Float oder <=160er Talas oder nicht 26". So auch die o.g. Foxseite. Schau dir mal die letzte Gabel von deinem Link an...Schnellspanner!
...ich bin aber offen für Infos und neue Linkssolang müssen wohl 2,5kg vorn ran


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. März 2015)

Ich sehe nur die 26" mit 180mm mit dem alten Casting, die 26" mit 160mm  hat schon das neu?
Warum nicht zum sprechenden Knochen greifen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. März 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Ich hab doch schon meine Frage per Schiefertafel mit Fruchtlogo an Fox gesendet
> 
> Sorry, mal präzisieren: Es geht um unser E1 2011-2013 und Fox *36* Talas *180mm* *26Zoll*.
> Im Moment finde ich keine Info zu 2015er im leichten Casting, ausser der "negativen" Email von Peter Schütz von Fox letzte Woche.
> ...



Warum nimmst du nicht einfach die Float?


----------



## mmoody (11. März 2015)

an die E1 Biker unter euch,
ich habe ja nun seit 3 Monaten mein E1 2015 und damit einigen Meter gefahren.
mein Eindrücke im vergleich mit dem X1 2014 den ich zu test zwecke hatte, ist das E1 Berg ab eine Macht ist,abeer
im Vergleich zu X1 auf normalen Trails oder Anstiege eine lahme Schnecke.
Jetzt meine Frage hängt es mit dem Match zusammen oder ist es in den Genen des Bikes so.
Hatte nicht gedacht das der Unterschied so gravierend ist, bin sogar am überlegen ob ich den Rahmen Tausche.
Wäre dankbar für feedbacks und anregungen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. März 2015)

Mein E1 wird im Frühjahr und bei Matsch auch immer langsamer.
Das liegt allerdings nicht am Bike, sondern an meiner mangelnden Kondition und der kraftraubenden Boden.

Nach einigen Metern im Frühjahr über einen Rahmentausch nachzudenken halte für verfrüht.


----------



## 123disco (11. März 2015)

@123disco > /dev/null  @ Talas-180mm-Kaufinteressierte:  goto X


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmoody (11. März 2015)

bin halt extrem verunsichert


----------



## TrailProf (11. März 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hi, interessante Abstufung.
> Was für ne Kurbel, und welchen Umwerfer nutzt du dafür?


Ist eine Shimano XT Kurbel und ein normaler XT Umwerfer. Der Händler fand das auch interessant und hat's nur auf "eigenes Risiko" drangebaut. Hier ein Auszug aus der Teileliste.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (11. März 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mein E1 wird im Frühjahr und bei Matsch auch immer langsamer.
> Das liegt allerdings nicht am Bike, sondern an meiner mangelnden Kondition und der kraftraubenden Boden.
> 
> Nach einigen Metern im Frühjahr über einen Rahmentausch nachzudenken halte für verfrüht.



Das sehe ich auch so wie Rocky.
Mein E1 ist im direkten Vergleich zum X2 natürlich auch ein wenig träger.
Aber jetzt im Winter/Frühjahr, kommt mir selbst das X2 oft recht träge vor.
Habe mir in der Vergangenheit dann schon mal mit ein paar leichten und leicht rollenden Reifen, die Sache versüsst.
Mache ich aber nicht mehr, da heißt es kämpfen, und im Sommer geht das E1 auch gut genug den Berg hoch.
Nach einigen Alpentouren und eine Alp-X kann ich das aus meiner Sicht absolut so sagen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Dirk Nennen (11. März 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Ist eine Shimano XT Kurbel und ein normaler XT Umwerfer. Der Händler fand das auch interessant und hat's nur auf "eigenes Risiko" drangebaut. Hier ein Auszug aus der Teileliste.
> Anhang anzeigen 368231



Ok, vielen Dank.
Dann glaube ich, dass ich das auch mal probieren werde.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## 123disco (11. März 2015)

mmoody schrieb:


> bin halt extrem verunsichert


Glückwunsch; du bist nach "Erkenntnis eines Bedürfnisses, Informationssuche, Evaluation und Kauf" nun in die 5te Phase des Kaufes eingetreten: "Unsicherheit nach dem Kauf". Diese kognitiven Dissonanzen legen sich nach dem ersten Downhill wieder: 

..oder:  X & E Hauptrahmen sind sehr sehr ähnlich: Mit leichteren/schmaleren Reifen, längerem & tieferem Vorbau, Sattel vor und Gabel abgesenkt fährst du auf E wie auf X. Rahmentausch merkst du bei gleichen Anbauteilen wahrscheinlich nicht mal groß.

Wenn du wieder fit bist, willst du das aber bestimmt eh nicht mehr.


----------



## mmoody (12. März 2015)

Ich glaube das es auch hauptsächlich die bereiten Reifen sind an denen ich mich gewöhnen muss.
Auf dem X1 waren abgefahrenen 2.2 Conti darauf, die in den kurven nur rum gerutscht sind. 

Meine Entscheidung den E1 Rahmen zu nehmen, kam ja auch aus Recherche das des nur 300 gr Gewichts unterschied zwischen X und E Rahmen sind(laut Rotwild) ohne Dämpfer!

Die Bergab Performance steht ausser Diskussion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2015)

die Reifenbreite hat nix mit dem Rollwiderstand zu tun.
Z. B. hat ein 2,4er Ardent einen deutlichen geringeren Rollwiderstand als das Model in nur 2,25er Breite.

Aber mach dir keinen Kopp, mir geht das jedes Frühjahr so.
Ich suche immer die Schuld am Material...


----------



## abi_1984 (12. März 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Glückwunsch; du bist nach "Erkenntnis eines Bedürfnisses, Informationssuche, Evaluation und Kauf" nun in die 5te Phase des Kaufes eingetreten: "Unsicherheit nach dem Kauf". Diese kognitiven Dissonanzen legen sich nach dem ersten Downhill wieder:



sehr schön ;-)


----------



## JoniMcFlup (12. März 2015)

Moin,

ich überlege das E1 zu kaufen.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Fox36 gesammelt?
Ich habe etwas bedenken bei der einfachen Verstellung um mal eben bergauf zu fahren da ja CTD fehlt.


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. März 2015)

Einfache Verstellung? CTD?

Die 36 hat doch RC2 sprich du kannst die Gabel penibel in HI / Lowspeed Druckstufe auf deine pers. Vorlieben einstellen.  Eine Absenkung wie die Talas oder gar ein Lockout hast sie nicht aber brauchs auch nicht da das Rad vorallem eins möchte.... bergab getreten werden


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2015)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich überlege das E1 zu kaufen.
> 
> ...


Guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/36er-fox-float-rc2-2015.730842/
Ich wüsste derzeit nix geileres.

Und mittlerweile hab ich sogar doe offiziellen Serviceanleitungen gefunden,

*UND ZWAR FÜR ALLEN FOXKRAM:*
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&listall=service


----------



## JoniMcFlup (12. März 2015)

Ich muss dazu sagen, ich bin noch nicht wirklich erfahren in den Dingen...

Bisher konnte ich halt immer "Fest" "Trail" und Abfahrt einstellen.
Nun stelle ich nur Abfahrt ein und die Gabel kommt mit dem Rest zurecht?
Möchte eben auch Touren und in gemässigtem Gelände fahren und finde das bei zB der Pike so schön einfach gestalltet...


----------



## mmoody (12. März 2015)

kann aus Erfahrung am E1 sagen, einfacher geht es bei der 36er nicht .
hab auch zuerst gedacht das mir das CTD fehlen würde, tut es nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2015)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> Ich muss dazu sagen, ich bin noch nicht wirklich erfahren in den Dingen...
> 
> Bisher konnte ich halt immer "Fest" "Trail" und Abfahrt einstellen.
> Nun stelle ich nur Abfahrt ein und die Gabel kommt mit dem Rest zurecht?
> Möchte eben auch Touren und in gemässigtem Gelände fahren und finde das bei zB der Pike so schön einfach gestalltet...



Grundsätzlich begrüße ich deine Einstellung.
Oftmals will jeder "Race mit vielen Knöpfen" weil es cool ist und wahrscheinlich schneller macht.
Das ist natürlich Blödsinn, deine Bedenken also berechtigt.

Grundsätzlich befinden sich bei der RC2 alle für dich relevanten Verstellknöpfe zur schnellen Änderung oben, also wie gehabt gut erreichbar.
Vom Grundcharakter ist die neue 36er straffer als die 34er CTD.
Sie hat zwar kaum Losbrechmoment, fordert aber etwas mehr Druck auf dem Lenker (logo, sie soll ja auch mehr Rückmeldung geben).
Im Umkehrschluss heißt das, sie muss bergauf weniger "ruhig gestellt" werden.

Wenn du einfach mal den Knöpfen drehst und ausprobierst stellst du schnell die Unterschiede fest.
Mit dem Hintergrundwissen versuchst du dann mal das von FOX vorgeschlagene Grundsetup und passt es an deine Bedürfnisse an.
Das war es dann schon.

Ich denke du wirst nur anfangs an den Knöpfen, dann nicht mehr.
Zwischen bergauf und bergab muss du sicher nicht mehr verstellen.

Dafür wirst du Spaß mit der 36er haben weil sie dir zuflüstert "lass laufen Alter..".


----------



## JoniMcFlup (12. März 2015)

Super, vielen Dank für Deine Zeit und die ausführliche Antwort!

Eine Einstellung, die alles kann, ich möchte gerne aber mein Kopf kann es noch nicht wirlich glauben.
Wenn die Perfomance Days doch schon nächste Woche wären.
Die Gabel verunsichert mich leider etwas beim Kauf des E1, über den Rest brauchen wir denke ich nicht diskutieren


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2015)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> Super, vielen Dank für Deine Zeit und die ausführliche Antwort!
> 
> Eine Einstellung, die alles kann, ich möchte gerne aber mein Kopf kann es noch nicht wirlich glauben.
> Wenn die Perfomance Days doch schon nächste Woche wären.
> Die Gabel verunsichert mich leider etwas beim Kauf des E1, über den Rest brauchen wir denke ich nicht diskutieren


So unterschiedlich ist das- ich würde das Bike schon wegen der Gabel kaufen.
Man sieht sich im Brombachtal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (13. März 2015)

...wenn du nach viel Testfahrten die neue Fox wirklich nicht liebst und deine Absenkung noch benötigst (ich fahre und mag Talasabsenkung)  spricht nichts dagegen die angesprochene  "Pike" einzubauen und die Fox zu verkaufen. Die Pike war bis zur Fox Float die topgehypte Gabel und ist einfach einzustellen & komfortabel. Die gibt es neu schon unter 600€. Die neue 36er Float ist sehr begehrt, da bekommst du leicht 100-200€ raus. Also bist du doch auf sicheren Seite und kannst nix falsch machen.

Bis RPD ist ja nun aber auch nicht mehr soooo lang;-)


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. März 2015)

Ich denke für seinen beschriebenen Einsatzzweck - okay "Touren" ist immer so ne Interpretationssache... - wäre aber ne leichtere und nicht ganz so bergablastige Gabel a la Fox 34, Pike etc. besser geeignet.

Alternativ a) sich mal beim Thema Suspension einlesen  b) ggf. den Händler fragen, ob er nicht ne 34 CTD mit 170mm FW verbauen kann oder c) ne Pike holen und die Fox verkaufen... einen Abnehmer für die Fox würde ich kennen


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2015)

Ist die Pike wirklich nochmals so viel leichter wie die 36er?


----------



## mmoody (13. März 2015)

wer ist alles bei der RPD dabei?


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. März 2015)

Je nach Modell viel. max. 100g -also lt. den hier im IBC gewogenen Gewichten. Von daher also sicher. zu vernachlässigen.... Was hatte deine 36 auf der Waage? 1960g mit gekürzten Schaft?

Allerd. ist es halt keine "Komfort" Gabel sondern wie mehrfach auch von dir geschrieben sie will "gefahren" werden.

Von daher sollte man den gewünschten Einsatzzweck nochmal überdenken... nicht umsonst gibt´s ein X1 und Q1.


----------



## 123disco (13. März 2015)

..ich glaube gelesen zu haben, daß das Bike eh schon bestellt ist.
Hier werden wieder Nachkauf-Dissonanzen bekämpft ;-)

..sonst hätte ich Test X1 oder  34er auch mal vorgeschlagen. Pike ist kaum 100g leichter. Aber leichter in Bezug auf Einstellung und mit Absenkung.
Ich bin technisch nicht unbedarft, aber schon beschäftigt  mit Luftdruck & Rebound & Haribodosen zuschneiden.

Kollegen mit seinem neuen G1 und Float RC2 erwischt: der dreht beim Uphill immer 20 Klicks zu, weil ja kein Lockout mehr dran ist.. (Sorry Ingo)


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Je nach Modell viel. max. 100g -also lt. den hier im IBC gewogenen Gewichten. Von daher also sicher. zu vernachlässigen.... Was hatte deine 36 auf der Waage? 1960g mit gekürzten Schaft?
> 
> Allerd. ist es halt keine "Komfort" Gabel sondern wie mehrfach auch von dir geschrieben sie will "gefahren" werden.
> 
> Von daher sollte man den gewünschten Einsatzzweck nochmal überdenken... nicht umsonst gibt´s ein X1 und Q1.


Ich glaube meine hat gekürzt unter 2.000g, nicht genau geguggt.
Klar will die gefahren werden, aber komplett offene Druckstrufen bringen schon einiges an Komfort zurück.
Man kann auch offen fahren.

Im Übrigen warte ich endlich auf Temperaturen um 20 Grad und trockenen Trails damit ich mal wirklich testen kann....


----------



## 123disco (13. März 2015)

mmoody schrieb:


> wer ist alles bei der RPD dabei?


..ich such ja noch Wandergruppe  für Fahrerfrauen?
Gibt's diesmal wieder Beerfelden oder/und die Endurorunde?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2015)

laut Anmeldung gibbet diesmal eine Endurotour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (13. März 2015)

Dieses Jahr gibt´s "nur" eine Endurotout da im BP schon ne andere Veranstaltung ist....


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2015)

letztes Jahr war aber doch keine Endurotour dabei, oder?


----------



## 123disco (13. März 2015)

..es gab Fotos & Film mit Ritchey unterwegs im Wald?
/edit/ Stimmt, War keine Enduro-Tour, nur Foto&Film-Runde.
Dh. evtl diesmal richtige Tour mit Lehrmeister..


----------



## at021971 (13. März 2015)

mmoody schrieb:


> wer ist alles bei der RPD dabei?


Bin mir noch nicht sicher. Da mein Mitfahrer streikt und alleine da hoch zockeln muss ich mir noch überlegen. Wäre aber eigentlich erstrebenswert, weil ich überlege doch ein R.X1 FS oder R.E1 FS, beides in 27.5", zu gönnen. Und da wären sich die Testmöglichkeiten durchaus willkommen.


----------



## Orakel (13. März 2015)

at021971 schrieb:


> Bin mir noch nicht sicher. da mein Mitfahrer streikt und alleine da hoch zockeln muss ich mir noch überlegen. Wäre aber eigentlich erstrebenswert, weil ich überlege doch ein R.X1 FS oder R.E1 FS, beides in 27.5", zu gönnen. Und da wären sich die Testmöglichkeiten durchaus willkommen.


warte doch auf 27,5+ das wird der ganz grosse renner


----------



## at021971 (13. März 2015)

Nicht für mich. Sehe mich nicht auf einem Bike mit so fetten Reifen...bin wohl schon zu alt um jedem Trend hinterher zu hecheln. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (13. März 2015)

ich find es einfach grotesk was die Industrie sich für "das brauchen wir" (also wir Biker)einfallen lässt, siehe FOX mit der neuen Gabel und neuem Achsstandart.
An meinem ersten Rotwild (RFC04) hatte ich die Ur Pike mit 20*110mm als Achse


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> ich find es einfach grotesk was die Industrie sich für "das brauchen wir" (also wir Biker)einfallen lässt, siehe FOX mit der neuen Gabel und neuem Achsstandart.
> An meinem ersten Rotwild (RFC04) hatte ich die Ur Pike mit 20*110mm als Achse


Es dürfte doch klar sein, dass auch andere hersteller die Gabeln im Programm haben?
Fox hat vielleich als erstes die Hosen runter gelassen, aber die anderen sitzen sicher mit im Boot.
Die Gabelhersteller sind ja nur ein Bauteil, Naben und Gabeln die anderen.
Ich habe bereits im Oktober 2014 von den Semi- fatbikes gehört
Damals hatte die Industrie schon an einem Tisch gesessen.

Meinetwegen kann man 27.5"+ anbieten, auch mit anderem Standard.
Solange der Rest bleibt wäre mir das noch egal, befürchte aber dass der Standard übertragen wird....


----------



## at021971 (13. März 2015)

Es geht darum Bedürfnisse zu schaffen, die bisher eigentlich keiner hatte. Nur so können sie das immer mehr an Umsatz und Profit erreichen, das die Investoren verlangen. Künstlich Bedürfnisse schaffen war bisher immer ein Talent der Amerikaner. Und in ihrem Land funktioniert das auch perfekt, weil die wie kleine Kinder jedem neuen Trend hinterher laufen. In Europa war das immer schwere. Hier hat sich die Masse nicht immer etwas gekauft
nur weil es neu oder anders war. Aber diese Eigenschaft verlieren wir hier auch langsam. Auch wenn wir uns zugutehalten können, dass wir einem 27,5" Totalverweigerer wie Specialized diese Rädergröße als Kompromiss für die fallengelassen 26" Räder abgetrotzt haben. Kein vollständiger Sieg für Europa, aber wenigstens ein Unentschieden. ;-)


----------



## Mainbiker363 (13. März 2015)

Habe mich angemeldet, bisjetzt aber noch kein Feedback von Rotwild.

Allerdings nur Samstags.​


----------



## Mainbiker363 (13. März 2015)

Was ist das 27,5+?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2015)

Wir sollten uns mal verabreden?
Sonst renen wir aneinander vorbei und keiner weiß wer der andere ist?
18:30Uhr vor der Bierbude?
Wer ist da???


----------



## Mainbiker363 (13. März 2015)

at021971 schrieb:


> Bin mir noch nicht sicher. da mein Mitfahrer streikt und alleine da hoch zockeln muss ich mir noch überlegen. Wäre aber eigentlich erstrebenswert, weil ich überlege doch ein R.X1 FS oder R.E1 FS, beides in 27.5", zu gönnen. Und da wären sich die Testmöglichkeiten durchaus willkommen.



Hallo Thomas,

Werde über Ostern in Dachau sein, mein Bike dabeihaben (wenn das Wetter mitspielt). Möchte die Isartrails fahren.

Fahre das X1 in 27,5. wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast kannste das mal Probefahren.


----------



## Düst__ (13. März 2015)

mmoody schrieb:


> wer ist alles bei der RPD dabei?



hat irgendwer schon seine bestädigung von denen bekommen?

Ein paar jungs und ich wollten sa+so am start sein.

Aber leider hat von uns noch niemand eine bestädigung o.ä bekommen...


----------



## Orakel (13. März 2015)

Ist mir schon klar dass auch andere Gabelhersteller mitziehen werden/müssen. 
Nicht dass der Eindruck entsteht ich wäre gegen Innovationen / Fortschritte, (im Gegenteil  ) ) mir geht es in erster Linie darum, wieviele Standards noch über uns hereinfallen und uns weiß gemacht wird wie wir noch mehr Freude am biken haben werden mit all den neuen Sachen


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2015)

das dauerte beim letzten mal auch ein paar tage, denke da kommt noch was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar dass auch andere Gabelhersteller mitziehen werden/müssen.
> Nicht dass der Eindruck entsteht ich wäre gegen Innovationen / Fortschritte, (im Gegenteil  ) ) mir geht es in erster Linie darum, wieviele Standards noch über uns hereinfallen und uns weiß gemacht wird wie wir noch mehr Freude am biken haben werden mit all den neuen Sachen


Ja, ist nervig.
Ich denke die Bikeindustrie hat langsam eine Grenze überschritten und der Schuss geht nach hinten los.
Die Frequenz der neuen Standards ist höher als die Kauffrequenz.
Da fährt man doch aus Unsicherheit ein Bike deutlich länger um dann mehrer Standards zu überspringen?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. März 2015)

Nehme auch an den RPD teil und bringe noch eine Dame aus dem Nachbarort mit die sich endlich mal ein ordentliches Bike kaufen will.

18:30 Uhr an der Bierbude.

Industrie + Standards: Solange die Kuh gemolken werden kann wird das auch getan. Die Industrie / Wirtschaft rückt beim Thema "wie kann ich den Kunden das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen" sehr eng zusammen und das ist völlig unabhängig von der Art der Güter / Dienstleistungen. Unterm Strich profitieren wir selbst auch davon. Jeder sollte man in sich gehen und überlegen mit was er sein Geld verdient.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2015)

Die heilige Kuh melken- aber niemals schlachten...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. März 2015)

Wenn´s um die Kohle geht wird sie notfalls auch geschlachtet - ohne Wenn und Aber. Heute gilt nur noch "nach mir die Sintflut". Das Produkt an sich rückt dabei in den Hintergrund. Ist aber ein anderes Thema.

Sehr interessant fand ich vor kurzem zu sehen dass es auf dieser Welt Läden gibt wo selbst Rolex wie eine Billigmarke wirkt. Klar, irgendjemand muss das Geld ja ausgeben das sie anderen aus der Tasche gezogen haben.


----------



## grosser (13. März 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns mal verabreden?
> Sonst renen wir aneinander vorbei und keiner weiß wer der andere ist?
> 18:30Uhr vor der Bierbude?
> Wer ist da???


jo, ich werde kommen


----------



## at021971 (14. März 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> Werde über Ostern in Dachau sein, mein Bike dabeihaben (wenn das Wetter mitspielt). Möchte die Isartrails fahren.
> 
> Fahre das X1 in 27,5. wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast kannste das mal Probefahren.


Müssen wir noch mal schauen. Aktuell plane ich eigentlich über Ostern in meiner alten Heimat vorbeizuschauen. Wenn sich das zuschlagen sollten, sollten wir unbedingt bei schönem Wetter was machen. Aber verspreche Dir von den Isartrails nahe München nicht zu viel. Das ist mehr ein leichtes auf und ab, also nichts mit langen Abfahrten. Wo sollten die auch herkommen. Ist ja nur das Isarhochufer mit vielleicht 50 m Höhenunterschied. Zudem sind einige Passagen vermutlich noch immer gesperrt, weil dort ein Kampf mit den Naturschützern und Anwohnern ausgefochten wird. In großen Bereichen zwischen Harlaching und Grünwald auf den einen Seite und zwischen Soll und Pullach auf der anderen, fällt das Hochufer senkrecht ab und die dort oben an der Klippe ein Häuschen und Grundstück haben leben in der Angst, dass dieses eines Tages mal eine Etage tiefer liegt.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (14. März 2015)

Uff hier gehts ja hoch her, ich werde nun mal meine Anmeldung ausfüllen und weiterhin hoffen das ich mich bis dahin noch gedulden kann 
Ich möchte mit dem bike halt alles machen können, also auch mal in den Bikepark.
Hauptsächlich aber in Neuseeland die Trails bereisen.
Daher dachte ich nicht an das x1, vielleicht wird mir ja vor Ort was ganz anderes erzählt...

Über Pike statt Fox habe ich auch nachgedacht, leider gibts aber keine Pike mit 170er länge und somit würde ich wahrscheinlich die Geo doof verändern?!


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2015)

Die neue 36er Float baut etwa 1cm flacher als andere Gabeln.
Wenn du eine Pike nimmst verschenkst du 1cm Federweg, die Höhe aber bleibt- also ändert sich die Geo nicht.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (14. März 2015)

Ah okay, siehste da kommen meine fachlichen Defizite noch zum Vorschein...
Habe erst vor nem halben Jahr angefangen zu fahren und möchte nun nach meinem ersten Fehlkauf ungern einen 2. begehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (14. März 2015)

Hatte gestern den Dämpfer geholt, was ich den Angebot nicht ausschlagen könnte.

Promt habe ich heute Lust das Bike ein wenig aufzubauen.

Anbei Bilder:


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hatte gestern den Dämpfer geholt, was ich den Angebot nicht ausschlagen könnte.
> 
> Promt habe ich heute Lust das Bike ein wenig aufzubauen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. März 2015)

Heute mal wieder mit dem X1 auf der Hausrunde unterwegs. Macht immer wieder Spaß


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. März 2015)

@Maledivo 
Ist es doch kein Float X geworden? 

Ist das die Kurbel von RCZ samt Innenlager? Reizt mich auch


----------



## Maledivo (14. März 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Maledivo
> Ist es doch kein Float X geworden?
> 
> Ist das die Kurbel von RCZ samt Innenlager? Reizt mich auch



Habe ein unschlagbares Angebot für den Float BV CTD bekommt, daher wäre ich blöd wenn ich nicht zuschlage .

Float X kann ich immer noch holen wenn ich merke dass etwas fehlt, aber bis dahin bin ich schon 90 .

Ja diese Kurbelset von E13 ist vom RCZ, diese Größe (175er + 22/36er ist leider ausverkauft und Innenlager BB92 in Titan leider auch). Andere Größen sind jedoch noch vorhanden.

PS: wie ich jetzt sehe sind TRS + komplett ausverkauft.


----------



## Bensemer (15. März 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns mal verabreden?
> Sonst renen wir aneinander vorbei und keiner weiß wer der andere ist?
> 18:30Uhr vor der Bierbude?
> Wer ist da???


 
Hab mich jetzt auch angemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2015)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt auch angemeldet


an der Bierbude?


----------



## Bensemer (15. März 2015)

Da auch. Seitdem ich radel trink ich ab und an mal ein alkoholfreies Weizen. Vorher hat mich gar kein Bier interessiert...


----------



## Mainbiker363 (15. März 2015)

Hat einer schon eine Bestätigungsmail von Rotwild bekommen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2015)

ich nicht


----------



## Bensemer (15. März 2015)

Ich auch nicht aber ich habe mich auch erst heute angemeldet.

Auf wieviele Plätze ist das ganze denn begrentzt?


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. März 2015)

@Maledivo
Dank dir für die Info. Schade, aber so wurde mir wenigstens die Entscheidung abgenommen...


----------



## -LUTZ- (16. März 2015)

Frage zum X2 und der neuen XTR 9000 er Gruppe:

Habe derzeit eine 2010er XTR Schaltung an meinem X2 verbaut. 
Ist es problemlos möglich auf die neue XTR 11fach umzurüsten ? 
Kann ich problemlos die alten Naben für die 11er Kassette verwenden ?
Was muss ich noch beachten ?


----------



## TrailProf (16. März 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hatte gestern den Dämpfer geholt, was ich den Angebot nicht ausschlagen könnte.
> 
> Promt habe ich heute Lust das Bike ein wenig aufzubauen.
> 
> sehr schön in schwarz-rot-Gold. Gefällt mir wirklich gut!


----------



## grosser (16. März 2015)

-LUTZ- schrieb:


> Frage zum X2 und der neuen XTR 9000 er Gruppe:
> 
> Habe derzeit eine 2010er XTR Schaltung an meinem X2 verbaut.
> Ist es problemlos möglich auf die neue XTR 11fach umzurüsten ? *Ja*
> ...


Kurbel/Kettenblatt und Umwerfer kannst du lassen!


----------



## Maledivo (16. März 2015)

Danke. Anfangs war Schwarz rot geplant, dann wurde E13 Kurbel falsch geliefert worden, anstatt rot wurde Gold geliefert.

So ist die Idee geboren . Mir gefällt es sogar noch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (16. März 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Maledivo
> Dank dir für die Info. Schade, aber so wurde mir wenigstens die Entscheidung abgenommen...



Musst regelmäßig dort schauen, es kommen ab und zu richtig gute Angebote dort. Gehe davon aus dass demnächst wieder tolle Angebote der E13 Kurbeln gibt.


----------



## Kiefer (16. März 2015)

Aufgrund eines Garantiefalles, wurde aus X2 nun ein X1....





Vielen Dank für den tollen Service und Gruß nach Cochem an Matthias und schaltwerk-bikes.de


----------



## Maledivo (16. März 2015)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Aufgrund eines Garantiefalles, wurde aus X2 nun ein X1....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. März 2015)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Aufgrund eines Garantiefalles, wurde aus X2 nun ein X1....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kompliment, guter Tausch.  
Habe ja auch noch ein 2012er X2 von Schaltwerk Bikes (Anfang 2013 gekauft). Ob ich das auch noch tauschen kann?  
Scherz


----------



## at021971 (16. März 2015)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Aufgrund eines Garantiefalles, wurde aus X2 nun ein X1....


Keine Frage, das R.X1 FS 27.5" ist eine wunderschönes Bike, aber wie sah der Ausgleich aus, da so ein Alurahmen 1.000 EUR die günstiger ist als das Carbon Gegenstück?


----------



## Kiefer (17. März 2015)

at021971 schrieb:


> Keine Frage, das R.X1 FS 27.5" ist eine wunderschönes Bike, aber wie sah der Ausgleich aus, da so ein Alurahmen 1.000 EUR die günstiger ist als das Carbon Gegenstück?


 
Neu sind ja auch LRS, Gabel, Umwerfer, Reifen...
Dafür habe ich jetzt ein (fast) neues Bike, in 27,5 Zoll, was mir zudem auch noch richtig gut gefällt.
Farbe RAW sieht in Natura einfach aus.

Sind aber auch keine 1000 € Unterschied.
Das X1 hat eine UVP von 1999 € als Frameset, ich meine beim X2 wären es um die 2500€ gewesen.


Gesamtpaket hat einfach gepasst.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (17. März 2015)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Aufgrund eines Garantiefalles, wurde aus X2 nun ein X1....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. März 2015)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Neu sind ja auch LRS, Gabel, Umwerfer, Reifen...
> Dafür habe ich jetzt ein (fast) neues Bike, in 27,5 Zoll, was mir zudem auch noch richtig gut gefällt.
> Farbe RAW sieht in Natura einfach aus.
> 
> ...




Wie alt war denn dein X2, und was war der Garantiefall?
Wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Wie alt war denn dein X2, und was war der Garantiefall?
> Wenn ich fragen darf?


Sicher ein Lackschaden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. März 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Sicher ein Lackschaden.....



Hey, was ist das denn für ein Vorurteil ;-)))))))


----------



## 123disco (17. März 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Danke. Anfangs war Schwarz rot geplant, dann wurde E13 Kurbel falsch geliefert worden, anstatt rot wurde Gold geliefert.
> 
> So ist die Idee geboren . Mir gefällt es sogar noch besser.


..mir gefiel der rote Rahmen bisher nicht so, aber die goldene Kombi ist klasse.


----------



## Maledivo (18. März 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ..mir gefiel der rote Rahmen bisher nicht so, aber die goldene Kombi ist klasse.


----------



## Erka (18. März 2015)

Jetzt habe ich nochmal eine Frage zur Verstellung der KindShox LEV DX (also um festzulegen, in welche Richtung die Seilzugbetätigung an der Sattelstütze abgeht).
Bein den bisherigen Modellen musste man dazu die Schraube über dem Ventil lösen.
Jetzt habe ich eine ganz neue Stütze bekommen, Modell 2015. Da gibt es diese Abdeckschraube ("clamp cradle fastener") nicht mehr...
Das manual (05/2014) bezieht sich leider nur auf die "alten" Modelle.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie das bei den neuen Modellen geht?

Viele Grüße
Rainer

Edit: Keine Ahnung ob ich jetzt ein neues Modell (2015) habe, oder ob die defekte Stütze davor das neue Modell war...
Ich habe nämlich ein Service-Video von 02/2014 entdeckt, da musste man die Stütze erst komplett zerlegen um die Richtung zu ändern.
Wahrscheinlich habe ich irgendeinen Altbestand bekommen...


----------



## -LUTZ- (18. März 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Sicher ein Lackschaden.....


ne, bei Lackschaden machen die bei Rotwild leider garnix ausser ein Töpfchen Klarklack zuschicken. 
War zumindest bei mir so. Bei denen gehen leider die Ohren zu wenn man anruft und vom schlechten Lack erzählt.
Für mich war das X2 daher auch das letzte Rotwild. Schade eigentlich...


----------



## JoniMcFlup (18. März 2015)

Was für einen Lackschäden hattest du denn und was hätten sie tun sollen Deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (18. März 2015)

Hallo Rotwildgemeinde,

ich habe folgendes Problem(chen) mit meinen Sattel bzw. meiner Sattelstütze.

Jedesmal wenn Matsch und Dreck in die Verbindung Sattelklemme und Sattelgestell eindringt fängt diese Verbindung an zu Knarzen. Aber wie.
Bisher war die einfachste Methode zerlegen, reinigen, etwas Kupferpaste und zusammenbauen. Das hielt dann einigermaßen mal länger mal weniger lang.

Ich möchte mir jetzt eine Art Spritzschutz bauen, dass zumindest in Matschperioden dies etwas verzögert, vielleicht auch verhindert.

Habt Ihr ähnliche Probleme oder Erfahrungen gesammelt? Habt Ihr evtl. eine einfache Lösung?

Sattel ist Brooks Cambium, die Sastü ist die Kindshock LEV.

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## grosser (18. März 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwildgemeinde,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem(chen) mit meinen Sattel bzw. meiner Sattelstütze.
> 
> ...



nehme eine leichte schraubbare Sattelstützenklemme und zieh ein Stück Schlauch über die Stelle


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. März 2015)

ich kann nicht glauben dass dastdie Stütze im Rahmen ist.
Eher der Sattel. 

Ich hab mittlerweile 2 Ursachen am E1 gefunden. 

Die Züge in den Klemmungen unter dem Unterrohr.
Mach die mal nass wenn es wieder knackt. 

Und meine hintere Bremsleitung kommt innen an die Sitzstrebe und reibt dort bei leichtem Einfedern an der Schutzfolie.
Das ist echt laut. Auch nass machen.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (19. März 2015)

@Rocky
Die Verbindung die Das Knarzen verursacht ist tatsächlich die Verbindungsstelle Sattelgestell und Sattelkemme an der Sastü.
Habe z.B. Gestern nur die Verbindung geöffnet, Dreck raus, Kupferpaste rein, und siehe da, das Knacken ist weg.

Bin am Überlegen ob ich wie, von Grosser, vorgeschlagen ein dünnes Silikonschläuchen drüber ziehe.

Habe auch schon nah Sprühfolie und Sprühsilikon geschaut. Nur das scheint eine Dauerhafte Verbindung einzugehen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. März 2015)

Versuch doch maleinen anderen Schnellspanner, z. B. von Syntace.
Der hat eine Dichtung die einiges an Dreck abhält.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (19. März 2015)

Es ist nicht die Sattelstützenkemme gemeint. Ich meine die Klemme direkt am Sattelgestell.
Oder verstehe ich Dich falsch?

Die Sattelstütze habe ich gestern z.B. Überhaupt nicht angefasst, sondern nur die Verbindung zwischen Sattelstützenkopg und Sattelgestell.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (19. März 2015)

Ich glaube Ihr redet aneinander vorbei, Foto? 

Hat eigentl irgendjemand schon mal probleme mit den Lagern hinten beim E1 gehabt, die sind ja schon im Dreckbeschuss direkt am Reifen?!


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. März 2015)

Ah, also doch das Sattelgestell in der Klemmung.
Und nicht sie Stütze im Rahmen.
Da hab ich aber außer Kupferpaste auch keine Idee, außer einer anderen Stütze.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. März 2015)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> Ich glaube Ihr redet aneinander vorbei, Foto?
> 
> Hat eigentl irgendjemand schon mal probleme mit den Lagern hinten beim E1 gehabt, die sind ja schon im Dreckbeschuss direkt am Reifen?!


Ich zerlege den Hinterbau 1x im Jahr und fette die Dinger nach.
Sind Edelstahl Vollkugellager, technisch tolle Lösung weil haltbarer als normale Industrielager.
Hab aber auch schon alle rausgeschmissen weil das eine oder andere etwas geklemmt hat.
Da war der Winter besonders fies und ich nicht besonders pfleglich.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (19. März 2015)

Ja das mit Kupferpaste mache ich schon. Das funktioniert recht gut, solange kein Matsch sich festsetzt.

Hm werde mal den dünnen silikonschlauch drüber ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (19. März 2015)

Ich vermute mal, dass die Rails des Sattels nicht 100% zur Aufnahme an der Sattelstütze passt. Lösung könnte der Kauf eines passenden Sattels sein.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (19. März 2015)

Hm da habe ich endlich mal einen Sattel der mir 1000% passt....

Aber Thomas hat grundsätzlich mal den Ansatz. Die Sattelgestelle haben Toleranzen und sind auch nicht alle gleich dick. Dementsprechend ist den den Aufnahmen immer etwas "Luft"

Habe von einen Kunststofftechniker aus meiner Firma die Info Bekommen, diese offenen Stellen mit Acryl zu "versiegeln"

Acryl ist flexibel und reist nicht.

Werde das mal ausprobieren.

Erfolge oder Missefolge melde ich dann wieder 

Danke

Matthäus


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. März 2015)

Das geräusch entsteht wenn unterschiedliche Materialien aufeinender reiben.
Titan und Alu können das besonders laut.
Was hast du für eine Stütze?
je nach Auflagefläche des gestells kannst du dir sparen Acris oder sowas dazwischen zu legen.


----------



## at021971 (19. März 2015)

Fi'zi:k verwendet bei den Modellen mit Carbon Gestell ein gewaxtes dünnes Band. So etwas könnte auch eine Lösung bringen, wenn dann noch die Rail in die Aufnahme der Stütze passt.


----------



## at021971 (19. März 2015)

Es kann aber auch einfach eine Verspannung sein, die bei Belastung entsteht und durch das Lösen und wieder anziehen verschwindet. So etwas kommt dann aber immer wieder. Die Sattelstützenklemmung zum Rahmen ist z.B. so ein Kandidat.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. März 2015)

Und manchmal macht auch das Rail in der Sattelschale Geräusche.....
Oder lass mal deinen Schritt prüfen....


----------



## JoniMcFlup (19. März 2015)

Wie lange haben Sie denn bis zum Rausschmiss gehalten?

Da benötigt man dann aber auch etwas technisches Wissen und passendes Werkzeug?
Wo kann man sich das aneignen?


----------



## XDennisX (19. März 2015)

Technische Frage: mit wieviel Drehmoment werden sie Schrauben der Dämpferaufnahmen angezogen? 
Hat jemand ne Tabelle für diverse Schrauben am e1?


----------



## Maledivo (19. März 2015)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Technische Frage: mit wieviel Drehmoment werden sie Schrauben der Dämpferaufnahmen angezogen?
> Hat jemand ne Tabelle für diverse Schrauben am e1?



16 NM (8mm), vorher mit Loclite 243 (mittelfest).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (19. März 2015)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Technische Frage: mit wieviel Drehmoment werden sie Schrauben der Dämpferaufnahmen angezogen?
> Hat jemand ne Tabelle für diverse Schrauben am e1?



http://www.rotwild.de/en/serviceportal/montageanleitungen-setup


----------



## XDennisX (19. März 2015)

Danke dir! Allerdings ist ist der Montageanleitung 10Nm angegeben. 

Woher hast du sie 16Nm? Im rotwild Handbuch ist auch nichts.


----------



## Maledivo (20. März 2015)

Habe irgendwo mal gelesen, ... Soviel ich weiß haben fast alle gängige Hersteller bei 8mm 16 NM. Bei 6 mm wäre dann 10 NM.

Hatte letzte Woche den Dämpfer im Rahmen montiert.

Würde auch erst mal nach Gefühl schrauben und am Ende mit NM befestigen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. März 2015)

Ich nehme auch die Drehmomentangebaen von Rotwild.
Schließlich ist nur die Schraube aus Stahl, die Mutti aber aus Alu.
Und Angst- Loctite verwende ich nicht, braucht man nicht wenn der Hinterbau sauber läuft.
U. U. braucht man später beim lösen zuviel Gewalt für die Aluschrauben?


----------



## Orakel (20. März 2015)

Anti Chainsuckring und die 4fach X-Zughalterung montiert









@Maledivo
wenn du mal deine schicke e13 Kurbel demontieren möchtest, brauchst du einen ISIS/Octalink Kurbelabzieher nur zur INFO


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. März 2015)

Wozu sind die 4x Zughalter gut?
Die sehe ich doch nur dann, wenn ich wieder auf die Fresse gefallen bin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (20. März 2015)

@Orakel 

Danke für die Info. Das habe ich .


----------



## Orakel (20. März 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wozu sind die 4x Zughalter gut?
> Die sehe ich doch nur dann, wenn ich wieder auf die Fresse gefallen bin?


damit ich dann sehe wie schön sie sind


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. März 2015)

Die brauche ich!
Ob man die bei den RPD zu kaufen bekommt?


----------



## XDennisX (20. März 2015)

Die e13 Kurbel lässt sich mit nem 8er Inbus lösen. Braucht man keinen kurbelabzieher. Der ist sozusagen schon integriert... 
Siehe... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/e-thirteen-trs-kurbel-demontieren.689699/


----------



## Maledivo (20. März 2015)

@XDennisX 

Das stimmt, habe soeben mein Bike angeschaut.

Benutzt Du auch E13 Kein mit Bash?

Würde ne E13 Trs plus holen.


----------



## XDennisX (21. März 2015)

@Maledivo 

Ich hab ja des 2013 E1. Da ist ja ab "Werk" die TRS+ verbaut...


----------



## Maledivo (21. März 2015)

@XDennisX 

Bist damit sehr zufrieden?

Habe auch den 13er E1, baue aber selbst auf.


----------



## Orakel (21. März 2015)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Die e13 Kurbel lässt sich mit nem 8er Inbus lösen. Braucht man keinen kurbelabzieher. Der ist sozusagen schon integriert...
> Siehe...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/e-thirteen-trs-kurbel-demontieren.689699/


bei dem älterem Modell, ja bei den neuen nicht, schau mal den ganzen Beitrag an


----------



## XDennisX (21. März 2015)

@Orakel 
Tatsache... Hatte den Beitrag nicht mehr bis zum Schluss gelesen. Da hast du dein Problem ja schon dokumentiert.
 Hatte meine Kurbel schon zweimal demontiert. Wusste nicht das was geändert wurde. Eventuell aus gewichtsgründen?

Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Noch nie ein Problem mit der kettenführung gehabt!


----------



## XDennisX (21. März 2015)

@Maledivo 

Ich weiß das du selber aufbaust! Lese deine Beiträge immer gerne. Ich bin wie du vom C1 ( gleiches Baujahr wie deins) auf e1 umgestiegen. Zudem auch bei schaltwerk gekauft. 
Wir haben ja auch den gleichen Rahmen... 
Die Rot/Gold Kombi ist übrigens Klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (21. März 2015)

da ist es ausführlich beschrieben
http://service.bythehive.com/Guide/How+to+Remove+TRS+Race+Cranks/28


----------



## Maledivo (21. März 2015)

XDennisX schrieb:


> @Maledivo
> 
> Ich weiß das du selber aufbaust! Lese deine Beiträge immer gerne. Ich bin wie du vom C1 ( gleiches Baujahr wie deins) auf e1 umgestiegen. Zudem auch bei schaltwerk gekauft.
> Wir haben ja auch den gleichen Rahmen...
> Die Rot/Gold Kombi ist übrigens Klasse!



Danke .


----------



## XDennisX (21. März 2015)

Dann liegt der Unterschied wohl in TRS+ und TRS race. 
Ohne mich jetzt in die Unterschiede einzulesen, wird's wohl doch wegen Gewichtseinsparung sein.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (21. März 2015)

Hat Rotwild bei der Performance Days Anmeldebestätigung letztes Jahr auch so lange gebraucht?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. März 2015)

ich glaube ja, ist doch wurscht.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (21. März 2015)

Ja, haste Recht

Hatte nur überlegt ob ich vor Ort nen E1 Performance kaufe oder es nun doch noch vorher mache, ist auch die Frage was man für einen Preis bekommt und ob man mit den Performance oder den Pro Drahteseln umher irrt...

Wie ist denn die Enduro Tour im letzten Jahr gewesen, kann man da als "Enduro-Anfänger" oder ist eher der Depp?
Mir fehlts da sicherlich komplett an Erfahrung, einiges kann ich zwar durch Wahnsinn weg machen aber so große Sprünge habe ich noch nie gemacht...


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. März 2015)

Die Bikes waren neu wenn ich nicht irre. Alle Modelle und Ausstattungen gemischt. 
Sauber aufgebaut und auf den Biker eingestellt. 
Da war eigens der Europa Dingsbunswasweißich von FOX für da.
Endurotour im speziellen gab es nicht,dafür war aber der Bikepark für uns. 
Und ganz ehrlich, ich hatte nicht den Eindruck als hätte da jemand nach Anfänger und so selektiert. 
Alles easy going. ..


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. März 2015)

Kaufen konnte man die Bikes wohl nicht vor Ort. 
Das geht nur über den Händler. 
Ich denke wenn du den Jungs vor Ort sagst was für ein Bike du haben möchtest, dann ist das Teil vor dir bei deinem Rotwildhändler


----------



## JoniMcFlup (21. März 2015)

Ah, okay, danke, dann fahren wir ne Runde vor Ort und vielleicht habe ich mich dann ja schon zu einem Kauf durchgerungen 

weisst Du ob es irgendeine größentabelle gibt? Ich bin 181cm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. März 2015)

L


----------



## Mainbiker363 (21. März 2015)

Wieviele Kilometer schafft denn im Durchschnitt eine XT 10fach Kasette?

Bei meiner rutscht die Kette am 11er und ab und an am 13er durch.

Das schon nach 1000Km und nen Alpencross.

Kette ist nagelneu.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (21. März 2015)

Auf M und L habe ich auch schon gesessen, L hat sich vom Fahren auch gut angefühlt, das Rad ist halt so kompakt das ich dachte mich evtl mal auf XL zu setzen. Leider hat mein Händler das nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. März 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Wieviele Kilometer schafft denn im Durchschnitt eine XT 10fach Kasette?
> 
> Bei meiner rutscht die Kette am 11er und ab und an am 13er durch.
> 
> ...


Kassette 5.000km.
Mal den Umschlingungswinkel am Schaltwerk geprüft?


----------



## JoniMcFlup (21. März 2015)

Das kommt ganz darauf an wie du Schaltest bzw wie schräg du die Kette fährst, hab ich mir sagen lassen


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. März 2015)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz darauf an wie du Schaltest bzw wie schräg du die Kette fährst, hab ich mir sagen lassen


man dir einen Bären aufgebunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (21. März 2015)

Die Kette rutscht bei vorne Groß und hinten 11 aber auch bei vorne klein und hinten 11 (was eher noch verständlich wäre)


----------



## Mainbiker363 (21. März 2015)

@Rocky

Wie stelle ich den Umschlingungswinkel ein?


----------



## at021971 (21. März 2015)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> Hat Rotwild bei der Performance Days Anmeldebestätigung letztes Jahr auch so lange gebraucht?



Es hatte letztes Jahr bei mir 4 Tage, vom Donnerstag dem 6.3 bis Montag dem 10.3 gedauert. Da lag eigentlich nur ein Wochenende dazwischen. Aber es ging da doch viel mehr um die Werksbesichtigung, denn zu den zweit Tagen im Brombachtal sind doch auch viel einfach so gekommen.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (21. März 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> man dir einen Bären aufgebunden.



Das war mein Fachhändler vor Ort, klingt für mich auch logisch, schaltest du schräg nutzten die Blätter schneller ab.
Soll ja auch einer der Vorteile von der 1x11 sein, das eben dies nicht mehr so extrem ist.
Oder schreiben wir aneinander vorbei?


@Mainbiker363
Du müsstest am hinteren Schaltwerk (Schaltwegbegrenzungs-Schraube: Mit „H“ (= High = hoch) und „L“ (= Low = niedrig)) haben mit denen Du begrenzen kannst wie weit hoch bzw runter die Kette springen darf


----------



## Mainbiker363 (21. März 2015)

Also die Basiseinstellung (Schaltröllchen senkrecht zum Ritzel )passen.

Habe ein SGS Schaltwerk und die Einstellung Abstand des Schaltröllchen zum größten Ritzel angepasst.

Wie aber die Umschlungung am 11er Ritzel einstellen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. März 2015)

Ja mit der Schraube um den Abstand Schaltröllchen/ Kassette einzustellen wander die Rolle doch auch etwas nach vorne.
So kannst du einstellen, dass möglichst viele Zähne beteiligt sind.
Oder hast du eine flatschneue Kette auf den alten Zahnkranz gemacht?

Und klar dass schräglaufende Ketten den Verschleiß erhöhen können, das meinte ich ja nicht.
Ich meinte, dass die Kette deshalb nicht springen darf.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (21. März 2015)

Ja das mit der Schraube Abstand des Röllchen zum großen Ritzel habe ich gemacht. Habe aber eine neue Kette auf das vorhandene XT Ritzelpaket bekommen. Das würde beim Service gemacht.

Aber das Durchrutschen war schon vorher mal.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. März 2015)

Kannst höchsten nochmal die alte Kette drauf machen und testen.
Wäre mein Versuch, dann hätte ich so auch keine Idee mehr aus der Ferne.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (22. März 2015)

es scheint das Kettenschloss zu sein hm


----------



## Mainbiker363 (22. März 2015)

Anmeldeinformation von Rotwild kam heute herein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (22. März 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Anmeldeinformation von Rotwild kam heute herein.


Ditto


----------



## luxaltera (23. März 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> es scheint das Kettenschloss zu sein hm



Dreh es mal um.


----------



## Bensemer (23. März 2015)

Ich hab jetzt auch die Bestätigung für die RPD.


----------



## Tschensen77 (24. März 2015)

Mein erstes Rotwild
Das E1 musste es sein, gefälll mir schon seit Jahren.


----------



## Maledivo (24. März 2015)

Tschensen77 schrieb:


> Mein erstes Rotwild
> Das E1 musste es sein, gefälll mir schon seit Jahren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372385
> Anhang anzeigen 372386


----------



## Groudon (24. März 2015)

Sehr schön.

Ich wollte eben an meinem R2 Rahmen den Flaschenhalter locker drehen, da ich die konischen Schrauben gegen flache mit Senkkopf tauschen wollte (erleichtert das einfädeln der Flasche). Nun ist aber das Problem, dass sich bei der oberen Schraube das Gewinde im Rahmen mitdreht. Ich bekomm die Schraube weder raus noch rein. Habe sie mit 2Nm angezogen gehabt. 

Habt ihr einen Tipp um mein Problem zu lösen?


----------



## JoniMcFlup (24. März 2015)

Tschensen77 
Wie groß bistn Du und welche Rahmengröße ist das?


Tschensen77 schrieb:


> Mein erstes Rotwild
> Das E1 musste es sein, gefälll mir schon seit Jahren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372385
> Anhang anzeigen 372386


----------



## Tschensen77 (24. März 2015)

Bin 186,  Schrittlänge 86cm, Rahmen ist L


----------



## JoniMcFlup (24. März 2015)

Danke, muss ja mal sehen wie meins dann demnächst aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneeasy (25. März 2015)

schönes Teil


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. März 2015)

Tschensen77 schrieb:


> Mein erstes Rotwild
> Das E1 musste es sein, gefälll mir schon seit Jahren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372385
> Anhang anzeigen 372386



Sehr schön.
Ich habe ja das rote 2014er Modell. Aber das silber-blaue ist auch richtig geil.

Na dann viel Spaß damit. Für mich und meinen Einsatz, "Best-Bike-Ever". ;-))


----------



## Bensemer (25. März 2015)

Sehr cool. Glückwunsch


----------



## 123disco (25. März 2015)

...richtig schönes Teil in raw!

Schon das Fox-Float-X-Rebound-Adjustment-Service-Tool bestellt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. März 2015)

ich hab einen 3er Inbus dabei weil der Ökoversteller vergriffen war...


----------



## Orakel (25. März 2015)

Groudon schrieb:


> Sehr schön.
> 
> Ich wollte eben an meinem R2 Rahmen den Flaschenhalter locker drehen, da ich die konischen Schrauben gegen flache mit Senkkopf tauschen wollte (erleichtert das einfädeln der Flasche). Nun ist aber das Problem, dass sich bei der oberen Schraube das Gewinde im Rahmen mitdreht. Ich bekomm die Schraube weder raus noch rein. Habe sie mit 2Nm angezogen gehabt.
> 
> Habt ihr einen Tipp um mein Problem zu lösen?


Da hat sich die Einziehmutter gelockert.
Versuche mal den Bund der Einziehmutter mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher gegen zuhalten, gleichzeitig die schraube probieren rauszudrehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (25. März 2015)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich wollte eben an meinem R2 Rahmen den Flaschenhalter locker drehen..
> Habt ihr einen Tipp um mein Problem zu lösen?


..hatte mal ähnliches am Rennrad. Da drohte die Innenmutter dann in den Rahmen zu fallen, nachdem ich sie seitlich mit Pinzette gegenhalten konnte. Daher die Mutter mit Superkleber wieder festkleben. Habe Schraube nicht ganz rausgedreht und seitlich innen am Rand mit Nadel vorsichtig Superkleber rundum zwischen Mutter und Rahmen verteilt und mit Schraube hoch/gegengepresst. Vorsicht, natürlich absolut nichts an das Gewinde/Mutter/ Schraube bringen. Wenn Mutter verklebt, sollte Schraube rausgehen ..Fummelleispaß.


----------



## siem (25. März 2015)

Tschensen77 schrieb:


> Mein erstes Rotwild
> Das E1 musste es sein, gefälll mir schon seit Jahren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372385
> Anhang anzeigen 372386


Gratuliere!


----------



## thommy_b (25. März 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ...richtig schönes Teil in raw!
> 
> Schon das Fox-Float-X-Rebound-Adjustment-Service-Tool bestellt?


alte Fahrradspeiche ist das Zauberwerkzeug ;-)


----------



## XLS (26. März 2015)

Tschensen77 schrieb:


> Mein erstes Rotwild
> Das E1 musste es sein, gefälll mir schon seit Jahren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372385
> Anhang anzeigen 372386


gute wahl!  wie schwer ist dein bike, und was hast du alles geändert?


----------



## Tschensen77 (26. März 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> gute wahl!  wie schwer ist dein bike, und was hast du alles geändert?


Hab von RaceFace die Next Kurbel, Next Lenker und Atlas Vorbau verbaut. XT Bremse wurde durch Schwabenpower Magura MT5 ersetzt. Kind Shock Sattelstütze musste der Reverb weichen. Tubeless und mit den DMR Vault Mg Pedale komme ich auf ganz genau 14 Kilo.


----------



## Groudon (26. März 2015)

Der Niet für die Flaschenhalterschraube ist wieder fest. Ich habe dazu noch den neuen Acros Block Lock Steuersatz verbaut und das Rad gestern Komplett mit Rad-PC (Polar CS500), Trittfrequenz, Geschwindigkeitsmesser, Flaschenhalter und Rücklicht sowie minimalem Dreck gewogen. Die Waage blieb bei 9,5kg stehen. Für mich ein absolut akzeptabler Wert. =)


----------



## chrs (26. März 2015)

Moin Leute,
ich fahre ein 2014er R.X1 FS in 27,5 mit der Fox32er Gabel.

Die gefällt mir aber überhaupt nicht - rutscht im mittleren Bereich zu stark durch und ist nicht wirklich verwindungssteif.

Ich will sie also tauschen und denke an eine Pike.

Habt ihr da schon Erfahrungen? Wenn ja in 150mm, so wie bei meiner Fox Gabel oder in 160mm so wie bei der aktuellen x-fusion? Ich habe leider keine Daten zu den Einbaulängen gefunden, so dass ich mir da unsicher bin. Die Pike baut insgesamt recht hoch, so dass ich "Angst" habe, die Geometrie durch eine zu lange Gabel zu arg zu verändern.

Habt ihr da Erfahrungen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2015)

Grob gesagt machen 2cm mehr Einbauhöhe etwa eine lenkwinkelveränderung von 1 Gard aus.
Das spürt man eigentlich nicht- es sei denn man redet es sich ein wenn die Kollegen einen gerade wieder verheizt haben.

Ich weiß dass die neue 36er Float nicht günstig ist, aber dafür kannst du sie intern ganz einfach in 1cm Schritten traveln.
Bis insgesamt 5cm.
Zudem baut sie rd. 1cm flacher als andere Gabeln, d. h. du kannst 1cm mehr Federweg fahren ohne dass sich die Geo überhaupt verändert.


----------



## Vincy (26. März 2015)

Die Fox 36 650b ist nur 3 mm niedriger gegenüber der Pike 650b. 
Die Fox 32 650b ist 1 mm niedriger als die Fox 36 650b.
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&listall=specsheets


Pike specs


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2015)

Boah Vincy!
Lieferst die genauen daten aber ruckzuck, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrs (26. März 2015)

Super gut Vincy!

Vielen Dank!!

Wenn jetzt noch jemand einen ähnlichen Umbau an seinem x1 durchgeführt hat und von seinen Erfahrungen berichten könnte, wäre es Bombe!


----------



## 123disco (26. März 2015)

Tschensen77 schrieb:


> Hab von RaceFace die Next Kurbel, Next Lenker und Atlas Vorbau verbaut. XT Bremse wurde durch Schwabenpower Magura MT5 ersetzt. Kind Shock Sattelstütze musste der Reverb weichen. Tubeless und mit den DMR Vault Mg Pedale komme ich auf ganz genau 14 Kilo.


..mit der neuen Float spart man sich halt Richtung U14.

? Hast du die TK Protection gut auf Tubeless bekommen und ohne Tricks und viel nachpumpen. Tipps!

( bin gerade zum TK gewechselt. Tubeless umzurüsten war beim FAT ALBERT sehr easy, obwohl der bei Umstellung schon zu 50% durch war und Löcher hatte. Leider gibt´s den ja nicht mehr, aber will die Schwa  vs Co  ..vs xxis vs .. bloß nicht anfangen)


----------



## 123disco (26. März 2015)

Wie warm wird ein Dämpfer in Aktion im Inneren?

Hintergrund in kurzen Stichworten: Volume Spacer Vergrößerung Heisskleber/Pistole Tesa-Plastikspindel hält ... wärmestabile Verklebung ?!


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2015)

die Jungs die mit in der Pfalz gewesen sind haben die Kolbenstange nach der Thaimassage jedenfalls nicht mehr anfassen. 
komm mit und versuche es. 

das ist aber das öl.
die Luft wird sich sicher auch ausdehnen, aber das hab ich noch nicht gemerkt.


----------



## Tschensen77 (26. März 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ..mit der neuen Float spart man sich halt Richtung U14.
> 
> ? Hast du die TK Protection gut auf Tubeless bekommen und ohne Tricks und viel nachpumpen. Tipps!



Montieren war kein Problem, verlor dann aber Luft ohne Ende. Hab dann mal nen Abend damit verbracht die Räder immer wieder zu drehen und auch mal schräg gehalten dass die Milch überall ran kommt. Jetzt sind se dicht, zumindest seit 5 Tagen


----------



## paulp13 (31. März 2015)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne in meinem E1 einen Rock Shox Monarch Dämpfer verbauen. Kann mir jemand sagen welchen Tune ich nehmen muß? Ich wiege 85Kg.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (31. März 2015)

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, bin aber sehr gespannt auf Deinen Erfahrungsbericht!

Welches Model hast Du?


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2015)

paulp13 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde gerne in meinem E1 einen Rock Shox Monarch Dämpfer verbauen. Kann mir jemand sagen welchen Tune ich nehmen muß? Ich wiege 85Kg.


Theoretisch M/M wie bei FOX.
Aber RS ist für meine Begriffe eher "hölzern" und ich würde zumindest beim Druckstufentune L nehmen.


----------



## paulp13 (31. März 2015)

Okay, dann werd ich mal testen. Danke für die Hilfe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldetruller (1. April 2015)

Dann stelle ich meine Frage nochmals hier:
Welche Rahmengrösse beim Re1 27,5 bei Körpergrösse 175cm?
Tendenz geht zu M!
Danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. April 2015)

Ich sage M.
Und wenn du das nicht glauben möchtest, dann mach doch das: 
http://www.rotwild.de/news/corporate-news/item/410-anmeldung-gestartet-rotwild-performance-days-2015
Besser geht es doch nicht?


----------



## Aldetruller (1. April 2015)

Das bekomme ich zeitlich leider nicht hin! Fahre morgen mal zum Händler und hoffe, dass der mir noch nen Tipp geben kann. Im Vergleich zu meiner alten Geo ist es M. Aber sicher ist sicher. Kostet ja doch en bisserl was der Spaß


----------



## XDennisX (1. April 2015)

ich denk auch M 
Bin nur 5cm größer (allerdings kurze Beine ) und habe M 

S wird zu klein sein....
Auf jeden fall Probe fahren!


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. April 2015)

bin auch 1.75m


----------



## XDennisX (1. April 2015)

Seid ihr alles Zwerge ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. April 2015)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Seid ihr alles Zwerge ;-)



Danke....


----------



## JuL (2. April 2015)

Würde auch ein M empfehlen, fahre mit 1,80m ein L und das passt gut.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (2. April 2015)

Dem würde ich mich anschließen.
Fahre bei 1,78 m auch ein L.
Habe aber im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße relativ lange Beine.
Wenn du ein "normaleres!"  Verhältnis zwischen Größe und Beinlänge hast, würde ich auch "M" empfehlen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Bensemer (2. April 2015)

Bestellung ist raus 
http://www.rad-ab.com/2015/04/02/29er-carbon-mountainbike-rotwild-gt-s-inspired-by-amg/


----------



## Dirk Nennen (2. April 2015)

Geil!!! 
Auch wenn ich weder ein Hardtail- noch ein Mercedes-Fan bin (ganz zu schweigen davon, dass ich 10.000,- € für ein Bike ausgeben würde), finde ich das echt Klasse.
Der Mercedes-GTS ist ja optisch wirklich gelungen, und das Rotwild-Bike dazu absolut perfekt.

Daumen hoch.


----------



## Orakel (2. April 2015)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Bestellung ist raus
> http://www.rad-ab.com/2015/04/02/29er-carbon-mountainbike-rotwild-gt-s-inspired-by-amg/


für den GTS


----------



## Dirk Nennen (2. April 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> für den GTS



Na wer den GTS bestellt, kann das Rotwild doch direkt mit bestellen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. April 2015)

...fragt sich nur, was schneller geliefert wird.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (2. April 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> ...fragt sich nur, was schneller geliefert wird.



Würde ich ja gerne testen, aber leider reicht mein Kleingeld dafür nicht.


----------



## Orakel (2. April 2015)

hab grad auf der Rotwild HP geschaut, da seht noch mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. April 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Würde ich ja gerne testen, aber leider reicht mein Kleingeld dafür nicht.



Das Auto kenne ich schon lange, das Bike würde mich interessieren


----------



## grandoldnowi (3. April 2015)

...mein Engelchen und ich können nur sagen, das RE 1 zu bewegen macht einfach nur Spasssss


----------



## Maledivo (3. April 2015)

grandoldnowi schrieb:


> ...mein Engelchen und ich können nur sagen, das RE 1 zu bewegen macht einfach nur Spasssss



Gleich zwei Stück! Cool!


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2015)

und mein alter Bock hat sich heute auch wieder gefreut. Ich musste mir nicht die Leitungsklemmen am Unterrohr ansehen...


----------



## Aldetruller (4. April 2015)

Und ich freue mich wenn meins da ist! So ganz ohne Rad ist schon komisch!


----------



## JoniMcFlup (4. April 2015)

So, ich habe mir nun auch ein E1 Performance in L gegönnt.
mit Pedale DMR 14,4 Kg (alles vom Werk)

Heute mal die erste Ausfahrt...
Was sagt ihr zu den Reifen, den Hinteren entgegen der Angabe?
Der Händler hat es so montiert, die Meinungen scheinen auseinander zu gehen.
Eure Bitte


----------



## Orakel (4. April 2015)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> So, ich habe mir nun auch ein E1 Performance in L gegönnt.
> mit Pedale DMR 14,4 Kg (alles vom Werk)
> 
> Heute mal die erste Ausfahrt...
> ...


welcher Reifen.
Ne Angabe wäre hilfreich


----------



## Tschensen77 (4. April 2015)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> So, ich habe mir nun auch ein E1 Performance in L gegönnt.
> mit Pedale DMR 14,4 Kg (alles vom Werk)
> 
> Heute mal die erste Ausfahrt...
> ...


Von Werk aus ist hinten auch der TrailKing montiert. War letztes Woend schon unterwegs und hab Höhenmeter 'gerissen'. Rollt sich ür mich leichter als erwartet.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (4. April 2015)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> So, ich habe mir nun auch ein E1 Performance in L gegönnt.
> mit Pedale DMR 14,4 Kg (alles vom Werk)
> 
> Heute mal die erste Ausfahrt...
> ...



Also falsch rum montieren? 
Wieso?
Habe den Trailking ja auch drauf, und kann auch sagen, dass er besser rollt, wie erwartet.
Aber richtig rum montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (4. April 2015)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> So, ich habe mir nun auch ein E1 Performance in L gegönnt.


 
Darfst auch gerne ein Bild hier rein stellen


----------



## Aldetruller (5. April 2015)

Frohe Ostern zusammen! Kurze Frage, Gabelschaft beim E1 1 1/8 oder 1.5? Danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. April 2015)

sowohl als auch, ist doch taperd


----------



## JoniMcFlup (5. April 2015)

Ein Foto, gerne bin stolz wie kleiner Junge. Geburtstag + Weihnachten = Ostern 

Also meine Conti laufen auch echt gut, gefühlt etwas rutschiger als meine alten Specialized aber das war auch 29" und weniger Luftdruck.
Denke mal das werde ich bei den nächsten Touren bereinigen.

Zum Fahrrad: Bombe!
Genau die richtige Entscheidung!
Da ich erst letzte Woche und die Woche davor das S works enduro und yeti 575 gefahren bin, kann ich sagen. Die können für mein Fahrgefühl einpacken!


Ändern werde ich erstmal wohl nur das Kettenblatt auf ein bionicon 30er, hoffe das passt.
Habe noch nichts darüber finden können...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. April 2015)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 375292 Ein Foto, gerne bin stolz wie kleiner Junge. Geburtstag + Weihnachten = Ostern
> 
> Also meine Conti laufen auch echt gut, gefühlt etwas rutschiger als meine alten Specialized aber das war auch 29" und weniger Luftdruck.
> Denke mal das werde ich bei den nächsten Touren bereinigen.
> ...



Sehr schön, Kompliment und Glückwunsch. 
Sieht super aus.
Und genau so erging es mir auch beim ersten Ausritt.  ;-))


----------



## Orakel (5. April 2015)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 375292
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schau mal im Bioniconforum nach, dort wirst du fündig
Ist wie Ostereier suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (5. April 2015)

Kurze Frage an die E1-Fahrer:
Wieviel Prozent SAG fahrt ihr an der Gabel und am Dämpfer (gemessen stehend oder sitzend)?

Fox gibt doch bestimmt auch eine Grundeinstellung für das jeweilige Modell vor (SAG, Zugstufe, Druckstufe). Hat jemand einen Link dazu?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. April 2015)

Die Saison kann beginnen


----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. April 2015)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die E1-Fahrer:
> Wieviel Prozent SAG fahrt ihr an der Gabel und am Dämpfer (gemessen stehend oder sitzend)?
> 
> Fox gibt doch bestimmt auch eine Grundeinstellung für das jeweilige Modell vor (SAG, Zugstufe, Druckstufe). Hat jemand einen Link dazu?



Hi, also ich mach die Einstellung nicht mehr über den  SAG.
Höchstens noch zur Grundeinstellung. 
Ich stelle die Druckstufe nach "Ausnutzung des Gesamtfederwegs" bei meiner normalen Hausrunde ein.

Hier existiert doch diese Klasse Liste mit den Werten der Rotwilder-Kollegen. 
Da kannst du doch mal nach Werten schauen. Meine sind da auch drin.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## JoniMcFlup (5. April 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> Schau mal im Bioniconforum nach, dort wirst du fündig
> Ist wie Ostereier suchen



Meinst Du den mit der GXP Kurbel?
Ansonsten wäre es klasse wenn du mir den Link geben würdest.
Keine Zeit zum Suchen, gutes Wetter und das bike redet mit mir


----------



## grandoldnowi (5. April 2015)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die E1-Fahrer:
> Wieviel Prozent SAG fahrt ihr an der Gabel und am Dämpfer (gemessen stehend oder sitzend)?
> 
> Fox gibt doch bestimmt auch eine Grundeinstellung für das jeweilige Modell vor (SAG, Zugstufe, Druckstufe). Hat jemand einen Link dazu?




...vorne 34 mm negativen Federweg und hinten ca. 11 mm Federweg bei der "Descend" Einstellung...so funktioniert bei mir sehr gut.

Für die Druck-und Zugstufe findest du eine Grundeinstellungangabe auf der Foxseite.... http://www.ridefox.de/help.php?m=bike&id=522 
und für Gabeln http://www.ridefox.de/help.php?m=bike&id=517


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. April 2015)

sag einstellen sollte man immer bei voll offenen Druck und Zugstufen, oder im Modus D.
Ansonsten kann es sein, dass das Ergebnis verfälscht ist, besonders bei BoostValve Modellen.

*sag hinten:*
Je nach Einsatzzweck im stehen oder sitzen einstellen.
Und dann probieren bis man etwa 20-33% hat.
CC eher im sitzen 20%, DH eher im stehen 33%, Enduro so um knapp 30% je nach belieben.
Aber daran sollte man sich nicht sklavisch halten.
Dann testen und "fühlen".

Mancher denkt er wäre schneller, wenn er  DH- sag hat- ist er aber dann doch nicht.
Einfach schauen ob man sich wohl fühlt und auch ab und zu mal den Federweg ausnutzt.

*sag vorne:*
Hier kann man sich schon eher an den Vorgaben von FOX orientieren weil ja kein Hebelwerk dazwischen arbeitet.
Und auch hier ist es unerlässlich zu testen wie am Hinterbau!
Den sag zu messen ist hier ungenauer als hinten.
(Ich hab schon Berichte im Forum gelesen, da konnten die Leute den sag an ihrer Gabel auf eine Stelle hinter dem Komma nennen- amen)
Gerade bei Luftgabeln kommt irgendwann das Gefühl, dass die Karre vorne absäuft, dann ist der bogen überspannt.


*Grundsätzliches:*
Ob man den Federweg hinten oder vorne ausnutzt hängt von Fahrer UND Gabe/ Hinterbau ab.
(Rotwild Hinterbauten sind für mich ingenieurmäßig konstruiert und man kann den Federweg gut ausnutzen)
Das Einstellen der Zugstufe ist im Vergleich zu den Druckstufen komplex, oft geht der Schuss nach hinten los.
Viele Knöpfe sind kein Indiz eines schnellen Bikers!

Mit der LowSpeed Druckstufe (LSC) kann man zwar das Bremsnicken etwas unterbinden, aber nach einer Zeit X (<1sec) ist die gabel auch unten, halt nur etwas verzögert.

Durch eine Highspeed Druckstufe (HSC) kann man Durchschläge unterbinden wenn sie trotz sich gut anfühlenden sag auftreten.
Aber beide Druckstufen schmälern die Performance eines Federelementes.
Man kann mit der HSC zwar das sog. "spicken" unterbinden, aber dafür muss man schon wirklich schnell unterwegs sein und Erfahrung haben.

Unter dem Strich ist die Einstellung eine unendliche Geschichte die man aber nicht auf die Spitze treiben sollte.
Dann vergeht der Spaß am Biken- spätestens wenn einen ein Fahrwerkslegasteniker im Päddchen stehen lässt........

Also, ride fine!


----------



## abi_1984 (5. April 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mit der LowSpeed Druckstufe (LSC) kann man zwar das Bremsnicken etwas unterbinden, aber nach einer Zeit X (<1sec) ist die gabel auch unten, halt nur etwas verzögert.
> 
> Durch eine Highspeed Druckstufe (HSC) kann man Durchschläge unterbinden wenn sie trotz sich gut anfühlenden sag auftreten.
> Aber beide Druckstufen schmälern die Performance eines Federelementes.
> ...


Puh, das ist ja ne richtige Wissenschaft. Rocky, ich verneige mich in Ehrfurcht 
Bin ich froh dass ich nur an Luftdruck und Zugstufe rumspielen darf. Bremsnicken hatte ich noch nicht und Spicken nur in der Schule. Bei meinem neues Rädchen (bin von X1 26" auf 27,5" gewechselt) hab ich vor drei Wochen im Wohnzimmer das Setup gemacht ohne Manometer und Klicks zählen und seitdem nix mehr gedreht. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen dass es sich trotzdem auf´m Trail perfekt anfühlt? Einfach nur Glück gehabt? Oder leide ich auch an dieser Fahrwerkslegasthenie?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. April 2015)

Fahren und Spaß haben ist die Devise. Wenn du Spaß hast ist alles in Ordnung. 
Ich kann nur wiederholen, dass Rotwild sehr durchdachte Hinterbauten konstruiert. 
Das ist mehr als die halbe Miete. 
Das ist der Grund weshalb ich nach 60 sec Testfahrt im Hof beim Händler meines Vertrauens zu meiner Lebensgefährtin gesagt habe:" Bestellen, und 301 sofort abbestellen".
Mein E1 habe ich dann blind ohne Probefahrt gekauft. 

Also, ride fine und grinse breit


----------



## Orakel (6. April 2015)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> Meinst Du den mit der GXP Kurbel?
> Ansonsten wäre es klasse wenn du mir den Link geben würdest.
> Keine Zeit zum Suchen, gutes Wetter und das bike redet mit mir


hier müsste was drin stehen, 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/b-ring-oval-kompatibilitaet-xx1-mit-kettenfuehrung.746345/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/edis...ride-erfahrungen.744592/page-30#post-12837002
an welcher stelle weiss ich jetzt nicht mehr
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kettenblatt-tausch-beim-capra.734792/
hier hab ich(wenn ich mich nicht irre) auch was gelesen
viel spass beim stöbern


----------



## [email protected] (6. April 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hi, also ich mach die Einstellung nicht mehr über den  SAG.
> Höchstens noch zur Grundeinstellung.
> Ich stelle die Druckstufe nach "Ausnutzung des Gesamtfederwegs" bei meiner normalen Hausrunde ein.
> 
> ...



Da habe ich schon nachgeschaut. Allerdings ist nur der Luftdruck angegeben. Der hängt aber vom Gewicht ab, ist also schwer zu vergleichen. Vielleicht könnte man ja noch eine Spalte für den SAG einfügen. Aber irgendwann wird die Tabelle auch mal vor lauter Informationsflut platzen.



grandoldnowi schrieb:


> ...vorne 34 mm negativen Federweg und hinten ca. 11 mm Federweg bei der "Descend" Einstellung...so funktioniert bei mir sehr gut.
> 
> Für die Druck-und Zugstufe findest du eine Grundeinstellungangabe auf der Foxseite.... http://www.ridefox.de/help.php?m=bike&id=522
> und für Gabeln http://www.ridefox.de/help.php?m=bike&id=517





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> sag einstellen sollte man immer bei voll offenen Druck und Zugstufen, oder im Modus D.
> Ansonsten kann es sein, dass das Ergebnis verfälscht ist, besonders bei BoostValve Modellen.
> 
> *sag hinten:*
> ...



Danke für die Antworten und die beiden Links.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jeffl (6. April 2015)

Saisonstart in NL letzte Woche…  Gegenwind ist wie mit angezogener Bremse bergauf. 

Anhang anzeigen 375542


----------



## Dirk Nennen (6. April 2015)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Da habe ich schon nachgeschaut. Allerdings ist nur der Luftdruck angegeben. Der hängt aber vom Gewicht ab, ist also schwer zu vergleichen. Vielleicht könnte man ja noch eine Spalte für den SAG einfügen. Aber irgendwann wird die Tabelle auch mal vor lauter Informationsflut platzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, klar ist es Gewichtsabhängig. 
Nur zur Orientierung, Ich bin fahrfertig ca. 88kg. Incl. Klamotten und Rucksack mit Trinkblase. 
Hilft vielleicht etwas zu den angegebenen Gewichten. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. April 2015)

.


----------



## XDennisX (6. April 2015)

Also wenn ihr alle so fleißig seid am Bilder hochladen.... Das Bild ist zwar letztes Jahr entstanden, aber heute war ich dort!
Grüße vom Albaufstieg!

Und bis bald im Brombachtal !


----------



## viggen (7. April 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich Veränderungen zum 2013 E1R 650 und zum neuen 2015 Model.


----------



## XDennisX (7. April 2015)

Sind schon ein paar Dinge anders. Kettenstreben sind kürzer, nur ein Kettenblatt, etwas mehr Federweg und in den verbauten Komponenten. 
Die Farben in 2013 und 2015 in raw sind im Detail anders. Aber des blau/raw ist halt so geil, dass 2015 es nochmal kommen musste


----------



## Maledivo (7. April 2015)

Dazu die Verkleidung zu Hinterbaulagern sind nun in blau eloxiert statt in rot eloxiert.

Sattel Ergon statt Fizik.

Gabel und Dämpfer hat sich auch geändert, statt 34er nun 36er und statt Fox Float CTD nun Fox Float X.

Laufradsatz hat sich auch geändert, statt E13 TRS+ nun DT Swiss E1700 (je nach Modell).


----------



## JoniMcFlup (7. April 2015)

Reine Info:
Die bionicon b-Ring gehen leider nur auf race face und sram Kurbeln


----------



## viggen (7. April 2015)

ändert sich das Fahrverhalten durch die kürzeren Kettenstreben 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (7. April 2015)

eigentlich müsste es wendiger werden und schneller auf Hinterrad gehen.
Ob das wirklich so eintritt kann ich nicht sagen, da müsste man Probe fahren.
Man müsste ja immer alle Geodaten gleichzeitig betrachten, das ist schwer in der Theorie.
Ich glaube die Zeitschriften meinten dass man die kürzeren Kettenstreben beim E1 2012 im Vergleich zu 2011 spüren würde.


----------



## JuL (8. April 2015)

Hi,
ich bin zu erst das 2012er E1 (also 26") gefahren, und fand das sehr träge. Super Hinterbau, aber überhaupt nicht wendig. Manche mögen das und finden es toll, dass es so laufruhig ist, mir war es zu langweilig. Habe es deshalb wieder verkauft. Bin allerdings auch vorher immer eher Spassbikes (SX-Trail) mit ganz anderen Geometrien gefahren, so dass es mir vielleicht auch nur auf Grund dessen so "träge" vor kam. 

Das 2013 E1 (650b) bin ich nur auf einer Straße einmal Probe gerollt. Da kam mir die Geometrie schon etwas wendiger vor. Auf dem Trail war ich damit allerdings nie. 

Dann bin ich das 2014 E1 (650b) auf meinem Hometrail Probe gefahren und war absolut begeistert. Ist ein komplett anderes Fahrrad als das 2012er. Die gleiche, super Hinterbauperformance, aber sehr wendig und verspielt. Habe es im Anschluß dann auch direkt als Rahmenkit geordert und auf gebaut .

Mein Kumpel, der selbst auch das 2012er fährt, findet das 2014er wiederum "zu nervös" und kommt damit nicht so gut zu recht. Denke das 2013er 650b liegt irgendwo zwischen den beiden. Bilde mir auch ein, dass das 650b besser bergauf geht, als mein altes 2012er, trotz der kurzen Kettenstrebe. Da kann ich mich natürlich aber auch täuschen.

Soweit mal meine Eindrücke, vielleicht hilft dir das ja etwas weiter. Gute Bikes sind es alle, kommt eben ein bisschen auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. April 2015)

Hier mein E1 aus 2011.
Talas ist komplett auf Van umgebaut und diesen Winter kam ein Fox Float X rein.



Mehr Bilder im Album.

Bin immer noch super zufrieden. Hoffe der Bock hält mich noch lange aus.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Silberrücken (11. April 2015)

Weshalb bricht eigentlich ein Rotwild-Rahmen, der noch nie im Gelände war, auf dem Radweg in sich zusammen? Ich werde in Kürze hierzu übrigens einen eigenen Thread eröffnen- weil: das hat die Mountainbikewelt selten, oder noch nie (auf dem Radweg!) gesehen.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. April 2015)

Na den Spannungsbogen hast du schonmal aufgebaut, dann lass auch die Katze aus dem Sack.


----------



## Bensemer (11. April 2015)

Wenn der Thread geschrieben ist könntest du ihn bitte hier verlinken.  Das wird hier alle interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (11. April 2015)

Vielleicht ist es an der Zeit über eine Diät nachzudenken ;-)

Ja... Interessiert mich auch.... Aber gerade die Rotwild Rahmen sprechen normalerweise für sich! Im positiven Sinn natürlich!


----------



## viggen (11. April 2015)

Warte gespannt auf dein Thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk Nennen (11. April 2015)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Weshalb bricht eigentlich ein Rotwild-Rahmen, der noch nie im Gelände war, auf dem Radweg in sich zusammen? Ich werde in Kürze hierzu übrigens einen eigenen Thread eröffnen- weil: das hat die Mountainbikewelt selten, oder noch nie (auf dem Radweg!) gesehen.....



Na dann zeig mal, was passiert ist.


----------



## XDennisX (12. April 2015)

Frage: 

Hat jemand von euch Lust am Samstag 18.4 zuerst 4 Stunden in Bikepark Beerfelden und danach erst zu den Performance Days zu gehen... Dort noch die ein oder andere Testfahrt/Tour und dann zusammen sitzen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. April 2015)

was versteht man denn unter der Endurotour?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. April 2015)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Frage:
> Hat jemand von euch Lust am Samstag 18.4 zuerst 4 Stunden in Bikepark Beerfelden und danach erst zu den Performance Days zu gehen... Dort noch die ein oder andere Testfahrt/Tour und dann zusammen sitzen?



Ja, das ist eine gute Idee! Ich wäre dabei. Müsste vorher noch meine weibliche Mitfahrerin absetzen, da sie mit ihrem neuen Hirsch an den Touren teilnehmen möchte.


----------



## XDennisX (12. April 2015)

... Können wir ja dann in zwei drei Tagen nochmals im Detail klären! 
Die enduro-Tour wäre sicher auch klasse. Ich bin dieses Jahr aber noch nicht der fitteste und will keine Bremse sein.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. April 2015)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Ich bin dieses Jahr aber noch nicht der fitteste und will keine Bremse sein.


Ja ja, diese Aussage höre ich vor den Rennen auch immer und dann fahren die Jungs alles in Grund und Boden 

Kein Thema, wir können uns noch abstimmen.


----------



## XDennisX (12. April 2015)

Haha... Wir beide sind ja letztes Jahr schon gefahren. Wenn hier jemand in Grund und Boden fährt, speziell bergauf... Dann du! 

Wir stimmen uns ab...


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. April 2015)

Wenn der Andrang so wie gestern ist dann habt ihr wenig Spass und noch weniger Abfahrten...  Wartezeit war ca.25 -30 min.  pro Fahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (12. April 2015)

viggen schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Veränderungen zum 2013 E1R 650 und zum neuen 2015 Model.


..nochmal Nachtrag: Das 2013 Race hat den extra-langen Hinterbau von 443mm, der es im Racebetrieb auf Spur hält. Das ist mehr als e1 2011 438, 2012/3 432, 2014 428 und macht es zum etwas "weniger verspielten" Speedobjekt: http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/all_mountain/rotwild-re1-race-650b/a16081.html

Mein 11er E1 hat mir Teile der Epic-Shimano -Endurostrecke in Südfrankreich (beim Nachfahren) fast ein wenig zu glatt gebügelt ;-)


----------



## XDennisX (12. April 2015)

@Mr. Nice
Gestern war auch zusätzlich von Propain ein Event, wo man die ganzen Bikes zur Probe fahren konnte.
Es gibt ja Halbtagskarten....
Wenn zuviel los ist, fährt man halt gleich ins Brombachtal.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. April 2015)

Wollte nächtstes WE auch nach Beerfelden,
aber 25min Wartezeit schreckt mich jetzt schon ein wenig ab.
Sind ja immerhin 2h Anfahrt von hier aus.

Was für ne Wartezeit ist denn normal an gut besuchten Tagen?


Ride on
Chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. April 2015)

Das wird dort glaube ich erst im Mai besser wenn die anderen Parks - Winterberg, Lac Blanc etc. auch wieder geöffnet haben....

Wartezeit ohne den Andrang liegt viel. bei 4-5min - wenn überhaupt.

Und so wie gesagt bei 25-30min.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. April 2015)

ne Danke, da fahre ich lieber auf ein Bier ins Brombachtal....


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. April 2015)

Meine Fresse, das sieht böse aus.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. April 2015)

Wir könnten auch mit dem Bike hochfahren. Gibt es da ein Weg? In Mehring ist gar kein Lift und dort geht das auch.

Ansonsten bleibt nur noch das Bier


----------



## Mainbiker363 (13. April 2015)

So, 

ich werde am Samstag am frühen Vormittag bei den Performance Days sein.

Wer ist dann schon dort?

Leider kann ich am Abend nicht dabei sein :-(


----------



## XDennisX (13. April 2015)

Also letztes Jahr war ich zweimal in Beerfelden.... Da warens höchstens mal 5 Minuten. 
Also Beerfelden liegt bei mir auf dem Weg ins Brombachtal. Ich Probier zumindest mein Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. April 2015)

Hallo Rotwild-Freunde,
hat jemand schon mal das Problem gehabt:



 



 

Nach meiner ersten längeren Tour, und den damit verbundenen Downhills musste ich leider Zuhaus feststellen, dass die Umlenkung gebrochen war. Kann gar nicht sagen, wann bzw. wie oder wo das genau passiert ist, habs ja erst nach dem Bikewash gemerkt. 

Es hatte schon seinen Grund, wieso ich mir im letzten Jahr das E1 geholt hatte. Habe ja immer schon gedacht / gefühlt, dass mir das X2 zu schwach erschien.
Allerdings habe ich tatsächlich immer mehr bedenken beim Carbon, und was geht nun kaputt, das Alu. ;-)))


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. April 2015)

Wo rohe Kräfte walten.....

.....kann auch mal was kaputt gehen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (14. April 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wo rohe Kräfte walten.....
> 
> .....kann auch mal was kaputt gehen.



Na da hast wohl Recht. 
Sehe es ja auch sportlich, und mache Rotwild keinen Vorwurf.  
Im Gegenteil, muss Rotwild ein großes Kompliment für die Stabilität der Umlenkung machen. 
Wie ich gestern Abend noch auf einem Bild von meiner Sonntagstour gesehen habe, war die Wippe bereits vor den Downhillpassagen gebrochen.
Hat also selbst gebrochen meine nicht gerade zaghafte Fahrt gehalten.


----------



## Aldetruller (14. April 2015)

E1 in M bestellt! Jetz heißt es warten!:-( komme am So evtl auch auf die Performance Days. Sind halt 2,5 Std für ein Bier und ne Wurst, aber was solls!


----------



## chris-2 (14. April 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild-Freunde,
> hat jemand schon mal das Problem gehabt:
> Nach meiner ersten längeren Tour, und den damit verbundenen Downhills musste ich leider Zuhaus feststellen, dass die Umlenkung gebrochen war. Kann gar nicht sagen, wann bzw. wie oder wo das genau passiert ist, habs ja erst nach dem Bikewash gemerkt.


 
Hallo,
also doch kein Einzelfall wie von Rotwild angegeben. Ist bei mir auch gebrochen, selbe Seite. Ein Tag nach der Reklamation lag die neue Wippe bei meinem Händler. Die Abwicklung war wirklich vorbildlich, wobei der Schaden im zweiten Jahr und somit noch im Bereich der Garantie lag. Dennoch, für einen derart schweren Rahmen ein wenig enttäuschend, zumal es nicht als Enduro missbraucht wurde.
Hast Du noch Garantie?


----------



## Orakel (14. April 2015)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Weshalb bricht eigentlich ein Rotwild-Rahmen, der noch nie im Gelände war, auf dem Radweg in sich zusammen? Ich werde in Kürze hierzu übrigens einen eigenen Thread eröffnen- weil: das hat die Mountainbikewelt selten, oder noch nie (auf dem Radweg!) gesehen.....


Und wann ist es soweit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viggen (14. April 2015)

Mit neuem Sattel und auf 2x10 umgebaut. 
Die Saison kann beginnen.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silberrücken (14. April 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> Und wann ist es soweit


Ich will diese Woche noch die ersten Bilder einscannen, und dann geht s los!


----------



## viggen (14. April 2015)

Warte auch darauf 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk Nennen (14. April 2015)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also doch kein Einzelfall wie von Rotwild angegeben. Ist bei mir auch gebrochen, selbe Seite. Ein Tag nach der Reklamation lag die neue Wippe bei meinem Händler. Die Abwicklung war wirklich vorbildlich, wobei der Schaden im zweiten Jahr und somit noch im Bereich der Garantie lag. Dennoch, für einen derart schweren Rahmen ein wenig enttäuschend, zumal es nicht als Enduro missbraucht wurde.
> Hast Du noch Garantie?



Wirklich Garantie werde ich wohl nicht mehr haben, aber mein Bikedealer (Firebike) klärt das schon mit Rotwild.
Habe da bisher noch nie Probleme mit gehabt.
Und ich würde es auch nicht überbewerten, da wie gesagt, ich auch nicht zimperlich mit dem Bike bin.
Habe das Material schon sehr "gefordert". ;-)))
Hätte aber halt eher immer gedacht, dass am Carbon was passiert.
Da die ganzen Lager auch inzwischen etwas schwergängig sind, und sogar etwas Spiel aufweisen, kann natürlich eine "schräge" Belastung dann auch seine Auswirkung gehabt haben. ;-))))

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. April 2015)

Heute doch mal das E1 aus dem Keller geholt und die erste Ausfahrt für 2015 unternommen. Muss ja am WE ordentlich funktionieren


----------



## 123disco (15. April 2015)

Für seinen Fahrer kann das klE1ne ja nix. 



..es hat sich ab in Südfrankreich pudelwohl gefühlt


----------



## 123disco (15. April 2015)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Ich will diese Woche noch die ersten Bilder einscannen, und dann geht s los!


..ich warte auch noch auf die Entwicklung meiner Super8 - Actionfilme vom letzten Urlaub. Freu mich auf deine eingescannten Bilder.


----------



## Silberrücken (16. April 2015)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Ich will diese Woche noch die ersten Bilder einscannen, und dann geht s los!




Leider gefällt offenbar den Forumoberen die Idee und der Titel nicht- er wurde kommentarlos gelöscht.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. April 2015)

Lade die Bilde doch einfach mal in dein Fotoalbum hoch

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Silberrücken (16. April 2015)

Die haben den Artikel erst mal komplett gelöscht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (16. April 2015)

Schreibe den Sachverhalt einfach neutral und wertungsfrei ohne Schuldzuweisungen hier hinein. Das sollte doch gehen. Ging bisher auch. Und wir haben hier schon viel über evtl. Mängel, sei es Lack oder ggf. auch gebrochene Rahmen diskutiert.

Bevor man so etwas aber macht empfehle ich, sich direkt mit Peter Böhm oder Ole Wittrock von ADP in Verbindung zu setzen um zu einer für beide Seiten akzeptable Lösung zu kommen.

Druck über die Öffentlichkeit und Foren auszubauen, sollte nur erfolgen wenn man sich ganz sicher ist, dass man Recht hat und selber nichts falsch gemacht hat und es auf gütlichem Weg zu keiner Einigung kommt.


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. April 2015)

Nö, ist doch noch da... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/r-o-t-w-i-l-d-erlegt-sich-selbst.750522/


----------



## Silberrücken (16. April 2015)

das war aber der 2. Versuch- der erste Fred wurde gelöscht.


----------



## Orakel (16. April 2015)

hmm, und des ist einfach so mitten aufm Radweg zusammengeklappt?


----------



## Jierdan (16. April 2015)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> das war aber der 2. Versuch- der erste Fred wurde gelöscht.



Wenn der genauso liebevoll war wie der zweite wundert mich das nicht...

Sieht aus wie hier:


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. April 2015)

@Silberrücken
Bist du mit dem Teil bei 60km/h gegen ne Wand gefahren?? Kann man aber bestimmt wieder schweißen lassen....


----------



## Anto (16. April 2015)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> das war aber der 2. Versuch- der erste Fred wurde gelöscht.



Wenn du Fragen dazu hast kannst du dich gerne per PN an mich wenden.


----------



## paulp13 (17. April 2015)

Hallo Leute,

hat von euch schonmal jemand eine Reverb Stealth oder KS LEV Integra in einem 2012er E1 verbaut? Der Rahmen ist ja eigentlich nicht dafür ausgelegt, aber ich glaube ich habe schonmal ein Bild von jemandem gesehen der ein Loch ins Sattelrohr gebohrt hat. Ja, so was sollte man nicht machen, es würde mich trotzdem mal interesseiren. Ich kann halt günstig an eine Integra kommen.

Gruß paulp13


----------



## viggen (17. April 2015)

Kann einer der ein neues E1 R ein Foto von machen. 
Vielleicht kann man das dann auch beim 2013 Model übernehmen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulp13 (17. April 2015)

Hät ich auch selbst drauf kommen können


----------



## viggen (17. April 2015)

Mich interessiert es auch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silberrücken (17. April 2015)

at021971 schrieb:


> Schreibe den Sachverhalt einfach neutral und wertungsfrei ohne Schuldzuweisungen hier hinein. Das sollte doch gehen. Ging bisher auch. Und wir haben hier schon viel über evtl. Mängel, sei es Lack oder ggf. auch gebrochene Rahmen diskutiert.
> 
> Bevor man so etwas aber macht empfehle ich, sich direkt mit Peter Böhm oder Ole Wittrock von ADP in Verbindung zu setzen um zu einer für beide Seiten akzeptable Lösung zu kommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silberrücken (17. April 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> hmm, und des ist einfach so mitten aufm Radweg zusammengeklappt?


Genau so war es, und nicht anders.


----------



## Silberrücken (17. April 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Wenn der genauso liebevoll war wie der zweite wundert mich das nicht...
> 
> Sieht aus wie hier:


Das ist nun wirklich billigste Polemik.


----------



## Silberrücken (17. April 2015)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Die haben den Artikel erst mal komplett gelöscht![/QUOTE
> 
> Und, natürlich, den 2. nun auch wieder......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (17. April 2015)

Anto schrieb:


> Wenn du Fragen dazu hast kannst du dich gerne per PN an mich wenden.


Ich habe derzeit keine Fragen, danke. Ich berichte nur Fakten.


----------



## Silberrücken (17. April 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Silberrücken
> Bist du mit dem Teil bei 60km/h gegen ne Wand gefahren?? Kann man aber bestimmt wieder schweißen lassen....


Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob du es zynisch meinst......? Die Schmerzen habe in jedem Fall ich.


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. April 2015)

Nein, sollte es nicht.... Was für Verletzungen hast du von deinem Abflug davon getragen?


----------



## Anto (17. April 2015)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Ich habe derzeit keine Fragen, danke. Ich berichte nur Fakten.


Fakt ist, dass du zwei inhaltslose Threads eröffnet hattest, die keinen Bezug zum Tech Talk haben. Mehr nicht:

1. R o t w i l d erlegt sich selbst


Silberrücken schrieb:


> und dann sollten hier die Bilder folgen.......
> 
> Die da oben löschen aber, ohne jedes Verantwortungsbewusstsein gegenüber ihren Usern.



2. R o t w i l d erlegt sich selbst


Silberrücken schrieb:


> Dies ist kein Scherz- und, möglicherweise, das erste "Klapprad" von Rotwild
> 
> bis später......



Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist, vernünftige Beiträge zu verfassen tut es mir Leid für dich. Falls du diesbezüglich Redebedarf hast, gerne per PN.


----------



## fruchtmoose (17. April 2015)

6 aufeinander folgende "Beiträge" der gleichen Person innerhalb 40 min 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## 123disco (17. April 2015)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Leider gefällt offenbar den Forumoberen die Idee und der Titel nicht- er wurde kommentarlos gelöscht.


Poste doch einfach statt Ankündigungen mal Inhalte und was passiert ist, dann bist du hier gut aufgehoben.

Mittlerweile beschleicht einen die Vermutung, dass da einfach nichts nachkommt und nur ein bisschen Bashing betrieben wird. X-Postings mit keiner Information zu Bike, Typ, Alter,  Defekt. Top!!! das schnelle Feedback von @Anto , ihr macht nen tollen Job.

Viel Spaß allen morgen auf den RPDs! Bitte Bilder Bilder Filme.....
( Habe keine Regierungsfreigabe direkt nach Bikeurlaub..)


----------



## paulp13 (17. April 2015)

Beantworte mir besser mal jemand meine Frage


----------



## 123disco (17. April 2015)

paulp13 schrieb:


> Beantworte mir besser mal jemand meine Frage


?...ooops, jetzt hat der Kuschelfaktor im Forum gelitten; aber wer so nett nach Erleuchtung ruft, bekommt Mailausschnitt von Rotwild:

"..der wichtigste Punkt ist, dass Sie die Bohrung mindestens 2cm von jeder Schweissnaht entfernt anbringen.

Mit einer Eintrittsöffnung auf der unteren Rückseite des Sitzrohres haben Sie das geringste Risiko. Hier muss die Leitung halt außen um das Tretlagergehäuse herumgeführt werden.

Alternativ können Sie auch eine Verlegung im Unterrohr durch das Tretlagergehäuse hindurch überlegen. Das ist vermutlich auch möglich. Erfahrungswerte hierzu liegen uns bisher noch nicht vor.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,"


----------



## fruchtmoose (17. April 2015)

Hier ging es auch schon mal freundlicher zu .. nach dem Bohren aber bitte nicht anfangen zu  wenn das Rad zusammenklappt 



luxaltera schrieb:


> Ok also ist zwar nicht sehr sauber aber zu erkennen.
> Um die Leitung an der tretlagerhülse vorbeizubekommen musste das alles erledigt werden bevor das TL eingebaut wurde. Die Bohrung hinten ist etwas abgeschrägt und mit einer Rundreise entgratet. Ich hatte vom Canyon noch eine leitungsführung aus Gummi die mit dem Messer aufs richtige Maß gebracht werden konnte.
> 
> Die Leitung muss im Rahmen um eine kleine Ecke da das zwischen tretlagerrohr und sitzrohr recht verwinkelt ist und die Leitung da nicht ohne weiteres durchgezogen werden kann. Ich habe am Ende mit einem langen 5er Bohrer durch das abflussloch Zugang zum inneren sitzrohr bekommen um etwas platz zu schaffen. Da ist eine kleine Platte reingeschweisst die eine scharfe Kante hatte an der die Leitung hängen blieb. Da habe ich mit dem Bohrer etwa 1-2mm von abgefräßt so das die Leitung da ohne weiteres durch konnte. Dann durch das längliche Loch gefädelt, TL reingepresst und so hat sich die Leitung automatisch schon an die Rundung des Rahmens gelegt... Fahre das jetzt seit ein paar Monaten so und alles ist prima. Schone das Rad nicht. Drops, Wurzeldecken und Sprünge sind regelmäßig... Auch der ein oder andere sturz ist klaglos überstanden...
> ...





Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Musst du selbst bohren.... Frag mal bei den Jungs @luxaltera und @der freed nach. Die haben das wohl beide schon gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paulp13 (17. April 2015)

Cool, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (17. April 2015)

und nicht vergessen:

Samstag 19:30Uhr Brombachtal an der Bierbude.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. April 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> und nicht vergessen:
> Samstag 19:30Uhr Brombachtal an der Bierbude.



Bist Du auch wieder in Beerfelden dabei?

Wer kommt denn noch von hier an die Bude?


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. April 2015)

ich denke auch mal nach Beerfelden zu fahren.


----------



## mmoody (17. April 2015)

Beerfelden laut rotwild von 10:00 bis 14:00 
Bin dabei


----------



## at021971 (17. April 2015)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Ich habe derzeit keine Fragen, danke. Ich berichte nur Fakten.


Ich würde es einfach mal mit einem sachlichen Bericht versuchen. Wie alt ist das Bike. Bist Du der Erstbesitzer. Was war der Ablauf der Ereignisse, bei denen es zu dem Bruch kam. Welche evtl. Vorschädigungen hat das Bike gehabt. In welcher Art wurde das Bike von Dir genutzt. Körpergröße und -gewicht, Rahmengröße, Federweg der Gabel. 

So wie Du das bisher angegangen bist, kann es gar nicht ausbleiben, dass sich bei den Lesern der Eindruck festigt, dass Du es nur auf Krawall und ein Bashing einer Marke angelegt hast, die nach meiner Erfahrung eher als sehr hilfsbereit und entgegenkommend zu bezeichnen ist, auch wenn hier und da schon mal ein Rahmen zu Bruch geht. Deine beiden Post ließen den Admin nicht viel mehr Optionen, als diese gleich wieder zu löschen.

Und dem Schadensbild nach zu Urteile, scheint mit dem Bike wohl eher irgendwo vorgefahren worden zu sein.  Das Aluminium einfach so ohne Vorwarnung, Instabilität und ohne erkennbare Korrosion an der Bruchstelle, durch einen über längere Zeit gewachsen Riss einfach so mir nicht dir nichts bricht, scheint zumindest mir doch eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Düst__ (17. April 2015)

19:30 ach herje , das muss dann aber ein schnelles bier sein um rechtzeitig zu dsds wieder in der ferienwohnung zu sein


----------



## Silberrücken (17. April 2015)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ich würde es einfach mal mit einem sachlichen Bericht versuchen. Wie alt ist das Bike. Bist Du der Erstbesitzer. Was war der Ablauf der Ereignisse, bei denen es zu dem Bruch kam. Welche evtl. Vorschädigungen hat das Bike gehabt. In welcher Art wurde das Bike von Dir genutzt. Körpergröße und -gewicht, Rahmengröße, Federweg der Gabel.
> 
> So wie Du das bisher angegangen bist, kann es gar nicht ausbleiben, dass sich bei den Lesern der Eindruck festigt, dass Du es nur auf Krawall und ein Bashing einer Marke angelegt hast, die nach meiner Erfahrung eher als sehr hilfsbereit und entgegenkommend zu bezeichnen ist, auch wenn hier und da schon mal ein Rahmen zu Bruch geht. Deine beiden Post ließen den Admin nicht viel mehr Optionen, als diese gleich wieder zu löschen.
> 
> Und dem Schadensbild nach zu Urteile, scheint mit dem Bike wohl eher irgendwo vorgefahren worden zu sein.  Das Aluminium einfach so ohne Vorwarnung, Instabilität und ohne erkennbare Korrosion an der Bruchstelle, durch einen über längere Zeit gewachsen Riss einfach so mir nicht dir nichts bricht, scheint zumindest mir doch eher unwahrscheinlich.








Es hat sich exakt so, wie berichtet, zugetragen. Der Rahmen war ca. tausend KM ohne Gelände gefahren worden. Ich bin seit über fünfzig Jahren Radsportler und weiss genau, wie man was und wo bewegt. Und, ich hatte ADP nach deren schriftlicher Hin- und Herhampelei sogar ein Friedensangebot unterbreiten lassen: Neutraler Top-Gutachter. Abgelehnt! Jetzt kommt der "explodierte" Rahmen halt in die grössten Netzwerke der Welt und ins Fernsehen. Selbst schuld. Ich bin auf der sicheren Seite. Leider mit vermutlich bleibenden, körperlichen Schäden durch den Rotwildrahmenbruch.


----------



## Bensemer (17. April 2015)

Ich komme auch an die Bude. Wann ist denn der offizielle Startschuss? In der Anmeldebestätigung stand zwar das man über weitere Hinweise auf dem laufenden gehalten wird aber da kam nix mehr


----------



## Mainbiker363 (17. April 2015)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich komme auch an die Bude. Wann ist denn der offizielle Startschuss? In der Anmeldebestätigung stand zwar das man über weitere Hinweise auf dem laufenden gehalten wird aber da kam nix mehr



Start ist 9.30 Uhr

Leider kann ich um 19.30 nicht zur Bierbude kommen.

Wer ist denn untertags schon mal an der Bierbude.

Wie wollen wir einander erkennen?

Würde gerne mit den einen oder anderen mal Quatschen.

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (17. April 2015)

Mal ne blöde Frage

Kann man auch ohne Technik und Sprungkenntnis in den Bikepark?

Oder ist das eher nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## Bensemer (17. April 2015)

Ich werde auch schon tagsüber da sein, hab mich ja angemeldet mal ein E1 zu fahren


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. April 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage
> 
> Kann man auch ohne Technik und Sprungkenntnis in den Bikepark?
> 
> Oder ist das eher nicht zu empfehlen?



Es gibt dort viele Linien zur Auswahl, so dass Du auch ohne Sprungkenntnisse zurecht kommst.

"Technik" ist so eine Sache - etwas Grundtechnik sollte schon vorhanden sein. Es gibt halt Wurzeln, Steine und es geht ein wenig bergab 

Komm einfach mit, dann kannst Du Dir selbst ein Bild machen. Spaß haben wirst Du auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Bensemer (17. April 2015)

Da hätte ich ja auch mal Lust aber mein HT wehrt sich


----------



## Bensemer (17. April 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage
> 
> Kann man auch ohne Technik und Sprungkenntnis in den Bikepark?
> 
> Oder ist das eher nicht zu empfehlen?



Ich war zwar auch noch nicht in einem Bikepark aber das sieht aus als könne man da auch mit einem Klapprad runter rollen
http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/de/streckennetz/single-trail


----------



## viggen (17. April 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ?...ooops, jetzt hat der Kuschelfaktor im Forum gelitten; aber wer so nett nach Erleuchtung ruft, bekommt Mailausschnitt von Rotwild:
> 
> "..der wichtigste Punkt ist, dass Sie die Bohrung mindestens 2cm von jeder Schweissnaht entfernt anbringen.
> 
> ...



Erlischt die Garantie wenn man das macht?

Haben die was davon gesagt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (17. April 2015)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Es hat sich exakt so, wie berichtet, zugetragen. Der Rahmen war ca. tausend KM ohne Gelände gefahren worden. Ich bin seit über fünfzig Jahren Radsportler und weiss genau, wie man was und wo bewegt. Und, ich hatte ADP nach deren schriftlicher Hin- und Herhampelei sogar ein Friedensangebot unterbreiten lassen: Neutraler Top-Gutachter. Abgelehnt! Jetzt kommt der "explodierte" Rahmen halt in die grössten Netzwerke der Welt und ins Fernsehen. Selbst schuld. Ich bin auf der sicheren Seite. Leider mit vermutlich bleibenden, körperlichen Schäden durch den Rotwildrahmenbruch.


Wenn Du was erreichen willst, must Du es sachlich und seriös versuchen. Bei 50+ Jahren im Bíkesport, also wohl eher 60+ Lebensjahren, würde ich von ein wenig mehr Lebenserfahrung und deutlich  angemessener Ausdrucksform ausgehen. So wie Du das angehst nimmt Dich doch keiner ernst und schiebt Dich in die Ecke der Trolle und Spinner ab.

Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du von ADP erwartest, aber generell ist der Erfolg auf Basis von Druck doch sehr fraglich, wenn die eigene Position eher schwach ausgeprägt ist. Dein R.C1 HT ist Jahrgang 2008 und somit selbst die Kulanzzeit seit ca. zwei Jahren abgelaufen, so Du denn überhaupt der Erstbesitzer bist. Ansonsten hattest Du eh zu keiner Zeit Ansprüche gegenüber ADP. Als Zweitbesitzer sieht es eh immer schlecht aus, da nicht zu belegen wäre, was dem Bike nicht schon alles bei den Vorbesitzern zugemutet wurde oder zugestoßen ist. Ein Bruch an dieser Stelle des Unterrohrs, einfach so beim Fahren, ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich ohne Vorschädigung oder vorherige Rissbildung.


----------



## 123disco (17. April 2015)

viggen schrieb:


> Erlischt die Garantie wenn man das macht? Haben die was davon gesagt.


..nur wenn man danach keine Radwege fährt

Sorry, der musste nochmal raus....gehe mal sehr stark davon aus, dass ein Hersteller für uneinschätzbares Bohren (Profischlosser bis Doppellinkshänder) keine Gewährleistung aufrecht erhält. Da zieht man ja keinen Gummistopfen raus...

Ich hab es gelassen und ich möchte meine Stütze (auch wenn optisch echt schöner) für Bikepark, Tour oder im Schadensfall lieber einfach mit 3Schrauben demontieren können.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. April 2015)

Ich werde auch schon vorher am Gelände sein.
Erkennungsmerkmal rote Rose in der Hand?

Besser, ich zieh mein gelbes Rotwildtrikot an, erkennst mich an den Löchern auf der rechten Schulter....

Und der Bikepark geht definitiv ohne Sprungkenntnisse, sonst könnte ich ja zu Hause bleiben.
Rotwild bietet doch dort Testbikes an?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. April 2015)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Es hat sich exakt so, wie berichtet, zugetragen......Jetzt kommt der "explodierte" Rahmen halt in die grössten Netzwerke der Welt und ins Fernsehen.



Dass es sich so zugetragen hat mag sachlich korrekt sein, aber die Art und Weise des restlichen Vorgehens mit Drohungen und das an die Öffentlichkeit tragen des sich ankündigenden Rechtsstreites entzieht einer sachlichen Kommunikation die Basis.

Sicherlich ist es ärgerlich und tragisch, aber was Du da machst ist so nicht in Ordnung und gehört hier nicht hin. Damit meine ich u.a. den oben zitierten 2. Teil Deines erneuten Beitrages. Ist Dir bewusst, dass Du Dich damit auf sehr dünnes Eis begibst und schnell in Schwierigkeiten geraten kannst?

Atme trotz Deiner schmerzlichen Erfahrung mal tief durch den Hosenbund und lass die Sache weiterlaufen so wie Du sie ins Rollen gebracht hast. Wir wissen jetzt Bescheid und würden uns freuen, wenn Du wieder schnell auf die Beine und auf ein Bike kommst.

Auf diesem Weg noch alles Gute und vor allem "gute Besserung"


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. April 2015)

komm doch einfach am Wochenende ins Brombachtal.
dann kannst du mit rotwild und uns ganz normal reden. 
das Spiel hier ist sinnfrei.


----------



## Bensemer (17. April 2015)

Gab es denn nach der Anmeldebestätigung nochmal eine weitere Email? Angekündigt hatten sie es ja aber ich bekam keine. Falls es eine gab, kann mir die dann zufällig mal bitte jemand weiterleiten? Hab eben nochmal nachgesehen, da kam nix mehr bei mir...


----------



## Mainbiker363 (17. April 2015)

Ja es gab eine Mail.

Die mam vor zwei Tagen.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (17. April 2015)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Gab es denn nach der Anmeldebestätigung nochmal eine weitere Email? Angekündigt hatten sie es ja aber ich bekam keine. Falls es eine gab, kann mir die dann zufällig mal bitte jemand weiterleiten? Hab eben nochmal nachgesehen, da kam nix mehr bei mir...



Du hast ne PN


----------



## Bensemer (17. April 2015)

Sauber, vielen Dank!


----------



## Mainbiker363 (17. April 2015)

Gerne doch.

Wir sehen uns morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (17. April 2015)

Wir sehen uns morgen! 
Bin um ca 9 Uhr zur Anmeldung im Brombachtal, danach im Park bis ca 14 Uhr. Danach wieder Brombachtal. 
Ich Steck mir ne Rose an  
Bis morgen!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. April 2015)

.


----------



## heizer1980 (18. April 2015)

Männers, viel Spass euch bei den Performance Days und denkt an viele schöne Bilder, für die, die zuhause das Handy hüten müssen.

Und zum Thema Kundennähe und Rotwild, wurde hier ja schon oft und ausschließlich positiv berichtet, auch ich habe ausschließlich sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Manchmal sollte man einfach mal Mensch bleiben und anständig mit dem Gegenüber umgehen, dann klappt es auch mit einer zufriedenstellenden Einigung.


----------



## 123disco (18. April 2015)

Köln, ich
 Brombachtal, ihr


----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. April 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Köln, ich
> Brombachtal, ihr


Hey, Kölle ist doch super


----------



## Mainbiker363 (18. April 2015)

So, hier mal ein erster kurzer Bericht von den RPD's.

Super

Danz tolles Lob an das gesamte Rotwildteam. Perfekt organisiert.

Leider musste ich heute beizeiten Abreisen. Jungs ich hoffe Ihr esst und feiert für mich mit. 

Habe tolle Gespräche mit RW Mitarbeitern führen können. Besonders erwähnenswert die Gespräche mit Ole, Markus, Peter und natürlich Jürgen.

Wetter war Super, und die Touren einfach klasse. Leider habe ich den Bikepark auslassen müssen, aber ich arbeite dran.

Die Leihbikes waren gut vorbereitet, und auch die E-MTB's waren der Hammer. Ich musste meine Vorurteile allesamt über Bord werfen.

@Rocky 
Hast hoffentlich alle Rotwild Ritter gegrüßt.

Bilder kommen nach.

Bis dahin

Mainbiker


----------



## 123disco (18. April 2015)

Grüsse ins Brombachtal.


----------



## XLS (18. April 2015)

ich fahr morgen hin! kann ich mich auch am bikepark anmelden, oder muss ich erst nach brombach? und welche bikes waren in beerfelden? 
war es dort sehr voll? vielleicht kann noch jemand was zu der endurotour sagen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. April 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein; bin über 2 Jahre mit nach Unfall gestauchtem Alu Rotwild-Rahmen als Stadtrenner gefahren. Unterrohr mit Welle/porös. Dann hat das RSR06 leicht geknackt, nach 2Wochen war das Unterrohr zur Hälfte, wie Coladose durchgerissen. Nix Plötzliches, noch gemütlich Heim, aber es war der erwartete Spätschäden und Knacken sehr laut und unüberhörbar. Halt ein Vorschaden. Ich musste das Kleine dann aus dem Rudel nehmen..*peng*


 
Kann ja auch nur sagen, dass unsere Rotwilds mehr abkönnen, als wir denken. 
Hatte ja ein paar Beiträge zuvor den gebrochenen Umlenkhebel meines X2 gepostet. Hatte gedacht, ich hätte den beim Downhill gekillt.
Aber wie sich heraus gestellt hat, war der Hebel bereits gebrochen, bevor ich damit die Abfahrt genossen habe. 
Hatte vorher ein Bild am "Eifelblick" gemacht, und da ist der Bruch schon zu sehen. 

Der gebrochene Hebel hat also noch ca.  600 hm Downhill  (incl. einiger Sprünge) und 45 km problemlos gehalten, und mich sicher nach Hause gebracht.
Habs ja erst nach dem Bikewash gesehen. 

Also großes Kompliment an die Stabilität der Rothirsche. 

Beide Bilder als Beweis im Anhang. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (18. April 2015)

@XLS 

Du musst dich im Brombachtal anmelden. 
Ich wollte es auch gleich in Beerfelden machen, geht aber nicht. 
In Beerfelden stehen ca 5 biken zum fahren. Auch der Downhiller.


----------



## XLS (19. April 2015)

XDennisX schrieb:


> @XLS
> 
> Du musst dich im Brombachtal anmelden.
> Ich wollte es auch gleich in Beerfelden machen, geht aber nicht.
> In Beerfelden stehen ca 5 biken zum fahren. Auch der Downhiller.


OK.Dank Dir


----------



## Fast4ward79 (19. April 2015)

Wenn ihr bei RPD´s mit den Rotwildern gesprochen habt, steht denn in Zukunft wieder ein Carbon Fulli im Programm. Quasi die nächste Generation vom X2..


----------



## at021971 (19. April 2015)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Letztes Jahr auf den Performance Days wurde das für die nächsten Jahre kategorisch ausgeschlossen. Peter Böhm schwärmte mehr von hochfesten Stählen aus dem Automobilbau und sah keine großen Vorteile bei der Verwendung von Carbon gegenüber den aktuellen hydroforming Alu-Rahmen.


----------



## mot79 (19. April 2015)

Hallo,
bei meinem neuen Q1 Comp 2015 ist mir irgendwie gestern beim Biken die Kette hängen geblieben.
Hat den Lack beschädigt.
Sollte man es lackieren ?Wegen der Schweißnaht
Man ärgert sich halt,dass so was passieren kann.

Danke


----------



## 123disco (19. April 2015)

mot79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 379329 ..mir irgendwie gestern beim Biken die Kette hängen geblieben...,dass so was passieren kann.


Ärgert bestimmt beim frischen Rad...der böse Chainsuck-Troll hat wieder zugeschlagen.
Edding drüber und Bier drauf
Das liegt nun mal in der Natur unseres Sports; wie Muskelkater, Sonnenbrand....und mal ein Kratzer.
Tut beim nächsten Mal dann aber schon nicht mehr so weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mot79 (19. April 2015)

Ja, ich weiß.
Ist trotzdem ärgerlich.


----------



## Maledivo (19. April 2015)

1. Kratzer tut immer weh, ...

Nach zweitem tut nicht mehr so weh


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. April 2015)

Das erste mal tut doch immer weh?


----------



## Orakel (19. April 2015)

at021971 schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren. Letztes Jahr auf den Performance Days wurde das für die nächsten Jahre kategorisch ausgeschlossen. Peter Böhm schwärmte mehr von hochfesten Stählen aus dem Automobilbau und sah keine großen Vorteile bei der Verwendung von Carbon gegenüber den aktuellen hydroforming Alu-Rahmen.


Vllt. erliegt ADP/Rotwild/P.Böhm doch den gesetzen des Marktes und sie bringen nächstes Jahr das was wir uns wünschen


----------



## Orakel (19. April 2015)

mot79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 379329 Hallo,
> bei meinem neuen Q1 Comp 2015 ist mir irgendwie gestern beim Biken die Kette hängen geblieben.
> Hat den Lack beschädigt.
> Sollte man es lackieren ?Wegen der Schweißnaht
> ...


sieht an meinem X1 noch schlimmer aus, die Kette wirft es abundzu rüber, hab schon probiert den Umwerfer a ticken anderst einzustellen, hat nichts gebracht schaltet dann nimmer auf das grosse KB.
Jetzt bin ich am überlegen ne Kettenführung ranzuschrauben


----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. April 2015)

mot79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 379329 Hallo,
> bei meinem neuen Q1 Comp 2015 ist mir irgendwie gestern beim Biken die Kette hängen geblieben.
> Hat den Lack beschädigt.
> Sollte man es lackieren ?Wegen der Schweißnaht
> ...



Zähne zusammen beißen. 
Sieht bei meinem E1 inzwischen um ein vielfaches schlimmer aus.
Aber was soll's, sind doch Erinnerungen an  geile Touren.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. April 2015)

.


----------



## mot79 (19. April 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Zähne zusammen beißen.
> Sieht bei meinem E1 inzwischen um ein vielfaches schlimmer aus.
> Aber was soll's, sind doch Erinnerungen an  geile Touren.


Muss halt damit leben


----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. April 2015)

mot79 schrieb:


> Muss halt damit leben



Bei mir ist's sogar trotz Kettenführung passiert. 
Aber egal, macht das Bike nicht weniger spaßig


----------



## at021971 (19. April 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> Vllt. erliegt ADP/Rotwild/P.Böhm doch den gesetzen des Marktes und sie bringen nächstes Jahr das was wir uns wünschen


Na dann hoffen wir mal. Bin zwar immer mal in der Versuchung ein R.X1 FS oder R.E1 FS zu kaufen, aber es fehlt der letzte Antrieb. Ich hätte einfach lieber ein R.X2 FS in 27.5", auch wenn die Alu Bikes in Raw wirklich schön sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (20. April 2015)

Das ist meine Ausbeute vom Wochenende:
ein langes Trikot, ein kurzes mit Armlingen, eine Mütze, zwei normale Trinkflaschen und eine Antieinfrierflasche und Flickzeug. 179€ für alles, da musste ich 

Außerdem habe ich die Erkentnis das ich mich mit einem E1 brutalst quäle wenn es aufwärts geht aber bergab ist es geil!
Was haben euch die RPD gebracht?


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. April 2015)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Das ist meine Ausbeute vom Wochenende:
> ein langes Trikot, ein kurzes mit Armlingen, eine Mütze, zwei normale Trinkflaschen und eine Antieinfrierflasche und Flickzeug. 179€ für alles, da musste ich
> 
> Außerdem habe ich die Erkentnis das ich mich mit einem E1 brutalst quäle wenn es aufwärts geht aber bergab ist es geil!
> Was haben euch die RPD gebracht?


Lass mich überlegen was es gebracht hat:

-nette Leute kennen gelernt
-Forumsuser haben Gesichter bekommen
-netter Erfahrungsaustausch über alles mögliche
-ich habe gelernt das Saarländer wie Kriechöl sein sollen- kommen überall hin
-ein neues T-Shirt
-halb abgefrohrene Gliedmaßen weil es abends so saukalt war
-ne nette Tour
-einen langen Nosewheely im Bikepark den ich garnicht wollte
-eine Testfahrt im eigenen Bike hiermit http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/04...d-fox-float-x2-downhill-daempfer/#Fox_Float_X, danke an die unkomplizierten Jungs von FOX
-eine Tüte voll stinkender Bikeklamotten
-leckern Kuchen gegessen

Mehr kann man doch nicht erwarten, oder?
*Danke an die Organisation und den Einsatz von Rotwild!!!*


----------



## Bensemer (20. April 2015)

Ach ja, ich habe ja noch etwas vergessen. Die Fox Männer haben meine Gabel ausgebaut, gewartet, neues Öl und Dichtungen verpasst und neu eingestellt. Das ganze für umme! Ich war so frei und hab 5€ in die Kaffeekasse.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. April 2015)

Ja die Jungs haben sehr geholfen.
Ich glaube da wurden sogar ganze Castings usw. gewechselt, aus Kulanz.
Schön das Rotwild sowas organisieren konnte.


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. April 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> -eine Testfahrt im eigenen Bike hiermit http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/04...d-fox-float-x2-downhill-daempfer/#Fox_Float_X, danke an die unkomplizierten Jungs von FOX*!*



Welchen Float konntest du testen? X2 oder X? Wie hat er sich den im Vergleich zum alten bzw. zu nem CC angefühlt?


----------



## fruchtmoose (20. April 2015)

Rocky - passt der neue Fox ins 2011 E1?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## noie95 (20. April 2015)

i


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. April 2015)

habe den Float X getestet.
Der Float X2 war 267mm lang, leider.
Ich hab ihn mal ans 2011er E1 gehalten.
Ich glaube das geht nicht, da fehlt an allen Ecken und Kanten Platz.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. April 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (20. April 2015)

@Gianty hat es auf den Punkt gebracht! 
Wieder ein sehr gelungenes Event. Auch wenn ich meinen Ruf  bei @RockyRider66 und Markus von Rotwild ruiniert habe, indem ich die Testrunde mit einem ebike gefahren bin....hahaha...war aber geil 
Vielen Dank an Rotwild, die Jungs im Bikepark, an der Radausgabe usw! Es ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit und zeigt die Motivation welche hinter der Marke steckt. 
Bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt. 

Biken ist einfach ein klasse Hobby!


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. April 2015)

Einen Verbesserungsvorschlag habe ich auch noch:

Glühwein gegen Gefrierbrand- man war das Samstabend scheißekalt...


----------



## 123disco (21. April 2015)

Heul, wo ich nachgelesen habe, dass sogar wieder Fox vor Ort war, sogar auf dem Boden gelegen und getramplelt.

Welcher Mittel-&Flachgebirgsler hat denn mal E und X gegen das hier im Forum verschmähte Q getestet?! Gibt ja Werksfahrer, die damit Im Enduro ganz erfolgreich waren...

Bitte Bilder Filme und schöne Geschichten..von Touren, Testrides und Neuerungen


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. April 2015)

Ich hab meine Eindrücke vom neuen Fox Flaot X -2016- mal hier zusammengefasst, viel Spaß!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fox-float-x-2016.751017/


----------



## TOM4 (21. April 2015)

Hallo,
weiss wer die einbaumasse vom dämpfer eines x1 aus 2012/2103 auswendig?

200x57?


----------



## chrs (21. April 2015)

Also mein 2014er x1 in 27,5 hat 200*51.... Gerade vor einer Woche den ollen Fox gegen einen Monarch + getauscht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (21. April 2015)

TOM4 schrieb:


> ...weiss wer die einbaumasse vom dämpfer eines x1 aus 2012/2103 auswendig?...


Also für das R.X1 FS im Jahr 2103 musst Du die Nachfahren von Peter Böhm fragen, wenn sie das Bike denn dann entwickelt haben ;-)

Das 2012er und auch 2013er R.X1 FS 26" hatten je einen Fox Dämpfer mit den Maßen 7.875 x 2.0“


----------



## TOM4 (21. April 2015)

at021971 schrieb:


> Also für das R.X1 FS im Jahr 2103 musst Du die Nachfahren von Peter Böhm fragen, wenn sie das Bike denn dann entwickelt haben ;-)
> 
> Das 2012er und auch 2013er R.X1 FS 26" hatten je einen Fox Dämpfer mit den Maßen 7.875 x 2.0“


 

Haha und schon hat in tippfehler eine fatale auswirkung!

danke


----------



## at021971 (21. April 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> Vllt. erliegt ADP/Rotwild/P.Böhm doch den gesetzen des Marktes und sie bringen nächstes Jahr das was wir uns wünschen


Gab es diesbezüglich Hinweise oder baut die Vermutung nur auf Deiner Hoffnung, dass sich die Jungs bei Rotwild doch noch mal dem Wunsch ihrer Kunden stellen.


----------



## Orakel (21. April 2015)

at021971 schrieb:


> Gab es diesbezüglich Hinweise oder baut die Vermutung nur auf Deiner Hoffnung, dass sich die Jungs bei Rotwild doch noch mal dem Wunsch ihrer Kunden stellen.


Ne, hab da keinen Hinweis.
Hoffe das der Vater des Gedanken (Wunsch) Wirklichkeit wird


----------



## at021971 (21. April 2015)

Schade...wahrscheinlich gibt es dann doch eher eines in Blech mit dünnen Röhrchen, so wie es Peter sich wünschte, als dass sie das Thema R.X2 FS noch mal angehen...aber wo jetzt das R.X45 FS ausgemustert wurde...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. April 2015)

.


----------



## Maledivo (22. April 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

Möchte in Kürze Kefü mit Bash für mein E1 holen.

An meiste E1 wurde standardmäßig entweder E13 Trs Dual Dmb Chainguide oder E13 Trs Plus Dmb ... montiert.

Unterschiede sind nur gewichttechnisch und bei TRS Plus hat längere haiflossenförmiges Teil im oberen Bereich.

Fängt dieser Teil fallende Ketten gut auf oder ich kann ruhig etwas schwerere TRS mit kürzeren Shark-Teil nehmen?

Danke!


----------



## Maledivo (22. April 2015)

Anbei Bilder:

TRS:
 

TRS Plus:


----------



## abi_1984 (23. Juni 2015)

@Orakel woran es genau liegt, dass sich mein 27.5er X1 für mich trotz weitgehend gleicher Komponenten so viel besser fährt als mein vorheriges 26er kann ich gar nicht sagen. Jedenfalls vermittelt es mir deutlich mehr Fahrspaß, -sicherheit und Kontrolle. 
Dass daran die Geometrie und die Kinematik nicht ganz unbeteiligt sind liegt auf der Hand. 

Am besten probierst Du es selbst mal aus.


----------



## Seader (23. Juni 2015)

liegt daran, weil's was neues zum spielen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Juni 2015)

Seader schrieb:


> liegt daran, weil's was neues zum spielen ist



Klar, das ist sicher auch immer ein Faktor.
Aber bei mir im Keller steht ja inzwischen die ganze Palette.
X2 in 26Zoll, E1 in 27,5 und seit kurzem das C1 in 29 Zoll.
Und da ich bei allen Bikes bis auf kleine Unterschiede im Versatz Lenkerhöhe zu Sattelhöhe die restlichen Maße sehr ähnlich habe, kann ich wirklich sagen, dass es dort Unterschiede gibt.
Sicherlich geht mit jedem Bike alles, aber die Geschwindigkeit bzw. die vermittelte Sicherheit ist eine andere.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Juni 2015)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Wegen einem Keks fahr ich nicht mit verbundenen Augen irgendwo gegen.
> Bei adäquatem Wetteinsatz würde ich es aber drauf ankommen lassen.
> 
> Bin von X1 26" in L mit 70er Vorbau auf X1 27.5" in XL mit 50er Vorbau umgestiegen (jeweils mit 160er X-Fusion Gabel und Dämpfer) und der Unterschied im Lenkverhalten, Laufruhe, Traktion ist wie man so schön sagt signifikant.
> Das 27.5er ist so was von deutlich besser in vielen Belangen viel besser als das 26er dass es nicht an der Laufradgröße allein liegen kann.


Wenn man so einen direkten Vergleich hat ist das natürlich optimal.
Vielleicht bin ich auch zu grobschlächtig...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Juni 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn man so einen direkten Vergleich hat ist das natürlich optimal.
> Vielleicht bin ich auch zu grobschlächtig...



Na, ich glaube bei deinen Ausführungen, die du hier immer zur Fahrwerkseinstellung gibst, hast du schon das passende Gefühl für´s Fahrwerk.
Bist vielleicht einfach zu gut im Trail, und zu stark bergauf. ;-)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## TrailProf (24. Juni 2015)

Oder andersrum:
bisher konnte ich weder bei 27,5" (Canyon Enduro) noch bei 29" (R.R2 FS) Nachteile gegenüber 26" (R.C1 HT und R.X1 FS) feststellen.
Es spricht also eigentlich auch nichts gegen einen Wechsel bei den Laufradgrößen. Außer dass sich "alte Teile" wie z.B. Reifen nicht mehr verwenden lassen.  
Wenn sich ein Hersteller erbarmen würde nochmal so ein richtig modernes und geiles 26" Geschoss auf die Räder zu stellen, erst dann könnte man evtl. wirklich eine Aussage treffen. Bisher wurden/werden doch eher ältere 26" Bikes mit taufrisch entwickelten 27,5" oder 29" verglichen....


----------



## Orakel (24. Juni 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht mehr in 26 Zoll investieren.


Die Investion würde sich nur auf einen N euen Rahmen beschränken, die anderen Teile würde ich vom X1 übernehmen, die sind noch Top.
@abi 1984
Am besten probierst Du es selbst mal aus.
Darauf wird es rauslaufen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Juni 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> Die Investion würde sich nur auf einen N euen Rahmen beschränken, die anderen Teile würde ich vom X1 übernehmen, die sind noch Top.
> @abi 1984
> Am besten probierst Du es selbst mal aus.
> Darauf wird es rauslaufen.



Dann würde ich tatsächlich vielleicht nen 2014er X1 Rahmen in 26 Zoll nehmen, der hat scheinbar ne richtig schöne Geometrie  ( flacher Lenkwinkel, etc. )
Diese Idee hatte ich letztes Jahr auch, bevor ich mich für das E1 entschieden habe.


----------



## Seader (25. Juni 2015)

merci an den spank oozy chrom riserbar besitzer für farbanreiz bei lenkerkauf! steht dem bike


----------



## Mainbiker363 (25. Juni 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn man so einen direkten Vergleich hat ist das natürlich optimal.
> Vielleicht bin ich auch zu grobschlächtig...



Hallo,

ich hatte vorher das X1 in 26" und fahre jetzt das X1 in 27,5".

Unterschiede? Ich denke vieles spielt sich im Kopf ab. Ein direkter Vergleich ist bei mir nicht möglich, da neben der Größe viele Komponenten wie Vorbau, andere Gabel Umstieg von 3fach auf 2fach diesen Vergleich verfälschen.

Aber wie bei Euch allen.....

Wir haben einfach einen riesigen Spaß auf den Bikes.

Grüße Mainbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldetruller (26. Juni 2015)

@Seader  Gerne! Schick mal en Bild!! Versuche heute mal noch en paar Bilder in der Wildnis zu machen! Heute gehts rauf zum Hackelbergtrail!


----------



## mmoody (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ich hatte vorher X1 in 26" und jetzt E1 27,5", der grösste Unterschied besteht für mich in der Wendigkeit bei schnellen Richtungswechsel und engen Kehren.
Da ist der 26" klar im Vorteil ,fahre meistens meinen Hometrails, mit allen Bikes.
Hatte vor 2 Wochen das Q1 zum testen da, und muss sagen einfach eine super Bike für alle die ein Bike für alles haben möchten. 
Mit der Einschränkung das es mir nicht die Sicherheit bittet wie Mein E1 !
Werde mal dem nächst mal 29" testen und Vergleichen,bin auch auf der suche nach dem richtigen 2 Bike.
Ich habe noch zwar ein altes C1 HT in 26" ,aber spiele mit dem Gedanken etwas neues her oder den 26" aufrüsten, den bergauf ist es schon ein sehr grosses unterschied zwiechen den Bikes.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. Juni 2015)

Meiner Erfahrung nach wirkt sich in Kehren der verwendete Reifen und dessen aktueller Zustand *wesentlich *mehr aus als kleine Unterschiede in der Geometrie oder Laufradgröße. Seit ich mit Baron und Trail King unterwegs bin brauche ich mir keine Gedanken mehr zum Thema Bodenhaftung zu machen. Eine sensibel ansprechende Gabel ist sicher auch hilfreicher als die Laufradgröße zu verändern.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juni 2015)

na ja, ob und was man merkt ist das eine.
Und viel spielt sich sicher im Kopf ab- Fahrtechnik gehört auch mit dazu .

Aber bei einem größeren Laufrad kann man einfach die Tretlagerachse weiter unter die Radachsen bringen - das gibt Sicherheit und Wendigkeit für jeden .

Außerdem haben Gabeln für große Laufräder einen geringen Nachlauf um die Trägheit der Laufräder zu kompensieren. 

Alles in allem gibt es Pluspunke für große Räder. 
Aber um die mit den Vorteilen von kleinen Laufräder wirklich vergleichen zu können bräuchte man vergleichbare Bikes in der Garage. 

Und bis wir uns die Zusammengespart haben gibt es wieder was Neues.

Ich persönlich erfahre bei der schnellen Folge von neuen Standards eine gewisse Kaufträgheit, sicher nicht das Ziel der Industrie.

Schaut man sich den Markt mal in Ruhe an merkt man doch, dadd bald wieder was in Richtung 170- 180mm Federweg kommen muss. 
Da bin ich sicher. 

Warten wir es ab.

Meine Oma hat mir mal gesagt "Junge, wenn man der Sau zu tief in den Arsch greift kommt Scheiße".
Mal sehen was die Industrie bald an den Fingern hat....


----------



## Dirk Nennen (26. Juni 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> na ja, ob und was man merkt ist das eine.
> Und viel spielt sich sicher im Kopf ab- Fahrtechnik gehört auch mit dazu .
> 
> Aber bei einem größeren Laufrad kann man einfach die Tretlagerachse weiter unter die Radachsen bringen - das gibt Sicherheit und Wendigkeit für jeden .
> ...



Na der Spruch ist ja mal gut.
Gruß an die Oma.  ;-))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## Maledivo (26. Juni 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> @RockyRider66
> 
> Danke für die Info! Gut zu wissen dass neues Dämpfer (DPS) feste Lockout hat.
> 
> ...




Heute könnte ich steile Strecken testen, der Dämpfer beim Lockout bleibt fest, jedoch aber wenn ich Wiegetritt mache, dämpft es sehr unruhig.

Bin eher ein Ausdauerfahrer der beim Sitzen seine Stärke hat, also ist es für mich nicht so schlimm.

Bei C1 kenne ich anders, auch beim Wiegetritt bleibt es dämpfungsfrei.

Könnte heute nochmals das Tempo erhöhen, das macht Hammerspaß, dumm nur dass ich nicht viel füher gemacht habe.

Beim Uphillfahrten könnte ich auch das Tempo erhöhen, den Rollwiderstand der Maxxis DHR II ist nicht so dramatisch ! Es gibt natürlich besseres, aber auf Trails habe ich mit diesem Bereifung wohl gefühlt!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (26. Juni 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Egal welche Laufradgröße: Wir müssen mit unserem Hobby kein Geld verdienen und wenn überall die Begriffe "schnell, schneller" durch "spaßig, spaßiger" ersetzt werden, relativiert sich alles. Wer sich auf seinem 26" Bike gut fühlt, wird genauso viel Freude haben wie jemand der 27,5" oder 29" fährt. Und wer ganz viel Spaß haben will, gönnt sich einfach von jeder Gattung ein extra Bike und vergleicht bis die Beine glühen. Nebenbei werden die Kondition und Fahrtechnik verbessert.
> Das nennt man eine klassische Win-Win Situation. Der Händler/Hersteller hat was verkauft, der Biker hat seinen Spaß und die Frau keinen Dickbauch auf der Couch


Gutes Argument


----------



## Fast4ward79 (27. Juni 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Egal welche Laufradgröße: Wir müssen mit unserem Hobby kein Geld verdienen und wenn überall die Begriffe "schnell, schneller" durch "spaßig, spaßiger" ersetzt werden, relativiert sich alles. Wer sich auf seinem 26" Bike gut fühlt, wird genauso viel Freude haben wie jemand der 27,5" oder 29" fährt. Und wer ganz viel Spaß haben will, gönnt sich einfach von jeder Gattung ein extra Bike und vergleicht bis die Beine glühen. Nebenbei werden die Kondition und Fahrtechnik verbessert.
> Das nennt man eine klassische Win-Win Situation. Der Händler/Hersteller hat was verkauft, der Biker hat seinen Spaß und die Frau keinen Dickbauch auf der Couch



Genauso siehts aus!


----------



## Orakel (27. Juni 2015)

Sind jetzt doch sehr unterschiedliche Erfahrungen, Meinungen zu 26"-27,5".
Heisst jetzt, selbst Erfahren .
Warte ich mal ab was sich in den nächsten Wochen so tut, jetzt werden ja laufend die 2016er Modelle vorgestellt, vllt. ja auch von Rotwild 
Im Vordergrund steht eh, SPASS HABEN, beim Hobby.


----------



## jopf85 (28. Juni 2015)

Liebe Rotwilder,
ich habe seit einiger Zeit ein lautes Knacken an meinem X2. Ursprung ist das Hauptschwingenlager.
Folgende Anleitung habe ich mir angeschaut: http://www.rotwild.de/downloads/montageanleitungen/mtb-xm-linkage_2010_de.pdf
Das Rotwild-Schwingenlagerwerkzeug besitze ich nicht.

Vielleicht kann mir einer der Experten weiterhelfen. Sobald ich die Bolzen 9+2 fest anziehe habe ich das Knacken, das bei jeder Verwindung des Rahmens auftritt (z. B. seitlicher Druck mit dem Fuß auf den Rahmen oder im Wiegetritt bei Belastung eines Pedals). Wenn ich den Bolzen minimal lockere ist das Knacken weg. In der Anleitung steht jedoch etwas von 30Nm, sodass die Schrauben sicherlich fest angezogen werden sollten.

Hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich das Knacken beheben kann oder muss ich das Rad zum Rotwild-Händler bringen?


----------



## at021971 (28. Juni 2015)

Das Rotwild Schwingenwerkzeug benötigst Du nur um die Lage des Lagers im Rahmen zu justieren. Du kannst also den ganzen Hinterbau zerlegen, reinigen und fetten, ohne dieses Werkzeug. Ich würde ihn mal demontieren und dann alle Lager fetten und ihn dann wieder mit den genannten Anzugsmomenten zusammenbauen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Juni 2015)

Ich würde erst mal lösen und im eingebauten Zustand etwas Öl zwischen Lager und Rahmen geben, dann sollte zumindest kurzfristig Ruhe einkehren. 

Dann kannst du zerlegen, Spezialwerkzeug brauchst du dazu nicht.

Wenn es ganz blöd läuft knackt eines der Lager im Sitz. 
Dann muss man es auspressen und mit Kupferpaste neu einpressen.
Aber das wäre was ganz seltenes.


----------



## jopf85 (28. Juni 2015)

Hab jetzt zum wiederholten Mal alles auseinander genommen und ordentlich festgezogen. Das Lager hat innen einige Kratzer und Macken. Da muss auch irgendwie ein Steinchen o. ä. drin gewesen sein. Hab jetzt ordentlich Drehmoment drauf gegeben (25+x). Im Moment ist das Knacken vollständig weg, vielen Dank. Immerhin ist im Rahmen der Suche bereits fast alles am Rad gewartet worden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Juni 2015)

na dann 2 neue Lager rein und fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldetruller (29. Juni 2015)

Probleme mit KS Lev! Hallo, hab meinen normalen ab Werk verbauten Remotehebel gegen den Southpaw getauscht. Habe den SUPER Lightzug verbaut und das Teil macht nur Probleme. Remote war davor schon sehr schwergängig und jetzt muss ich ständig die Zugspannung einstellen. HILFE! Kann ich einen normalen Schaltzug mit Aussenhülle verbauen? Danke


----------



## Groudon (29. Juni 2015)

Ich finde den originalen Remote von KS eh nicht gut! Sehr schwergängig! Wenn jemand gute Alternativen kennt,, bitte her damit.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (29. Juni 2015)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich finde den originalen Remote von KS eh nicht gut! Sehr schwergängig! Wenn jemand gute Alternativen kennt,, bitte her damit.



Stimmt, finde den originalen auch nicht so gut.
Habe dann diesen hier nachgerüstet.
Deutlich hochwertiger und präziser, da ALU, und kein Plastic.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/K...r-Dropzone-Supernatural-i900-R-i950-R-p30426/


----------



## abi_1984 (29. Juni 2015)

Schöner Hebel für Einfach-Setups. Sehr schön gemacht und individuell postionierbar:
http://enduro-mtb.com/interbike-2013-kindshock-mit-neuem-remote-hebel-fuer-variostuetzen/


----------



## Aldetruller (29. Juni 2015)

@abi[/USER 1984: Den hab ich ja, aber dennoch läuft das Ganze nicht wirklich rund. Habe das Gefühl, dass sich der Lightzug längt!


----------



## abi_1984 (29. Juni 2015)

Nehme immer Standard-Schaltungshülle und -zug. Da staucht/längt sich nix.
Mein Hinweis galt eher Groudon.


----------



## Eimer+ (29. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich durchdiskutiert, aber ich muss hier doch nochmal das Thema 26“ vs 27,5“ aufgreifen. Schon seit es die zusätzlichen Standards gibt lese ich zwei völlig gegensätzliche Meinungen: „Macht keinen Unterschied“ vs „Macht einen riesigen Unterschied“. Ich denke, beide Aussagen haben einen wahren Kern. Dann sind wir meiner Meinung nach aber bei der Mitte zwischen den Extrempositionen, die für mich lautet: „Macht ein bischen was aus“.

Weil ich nun noch einen sehr guten Laufradsatz aus meinem „alten“ 26 Zöller hatte, habe ich mich erneut für ein 26er X1 Rahmen entschieden. Der war recht günstig, musste meine Gabel nicht umbauen und konnte viele andere Teile weiterverwenden. Von den Fahreigenschaften bin ich nach einer langen Tour gestern absolut begeistert – alles gut also. Trotzdem: Jedem sein Ding.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Juni 2015)

Eimer+ schrieb:


> Eigentlich durchdiskutiert, aber ich muss hier doch nochmal das Thema 26“ vs 27,5“ aufgreifen. Schon seit es die zusätzlichen Standards gibt lese ich zwei völlig gegensätzliche Meinungen: „Macht keinen Unterschied“ vs „Macht einen riesigen Unterschied“. Ich denke, beide Aussagen haben einen wahren Kern. Dann sind wir meiner Meinung nach aber bei der Mitte zwischen den Extrempositionen, die für mich lautet: „Macht ein bischen was aus“.
> 
> Weil ich nun noch einen sehr guten Laufradsatz aus meinem „alten“ 26 Zöller hatte, habe ich mich erneut für ein 26er X1 Rahmen entschieden. Der war recht günstig, musste meine Gabel nicht umbauen und konnte viele andere Teile weiterverwenden. Von den Fahreigenschaften bin ich nach einer langen Tour gestern absolut begeistert – alles gut also. Trotzdem: Jedem sein Ding.


Na dann ist doch alles Bestens!
Schickes Rad.


----------



## systemgewicht (30. Juni 2015)

Ich weiss ja nicht ob so ein + hier erlaubt ist?:fahne:


Im Laden gesehen. Spontane Testfahrt. Kaufen müssen.

Das Ding ist der Hammer, ich hab so viel Spass damit!
Mein erstes Rotwild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. Juni 2015)

Eimer+ schrieb:


> Eigentlich durchdiskutiert, aber ich muss hier doch nochmal das Thema 26“ vs 27,5“ aufgreifen. Schon seit es die zusätzlichen Standards gibt lese ich zwei völlig gegensätzliche Meinungen: „Macht keinen Unterschied“ vs „Macht einen riesigen Unterschied“. Ich denke, beide Aussagen haben einen wahren Kern. Dann sind wir meiner Meinung nach aber bei der Mitte zwischen den Extrempositionen, die für mich lautet: „Macht ein bischen was aus“.
> 
> Weil ich nun noch einen sehr guten Laufradsatz aus meinem „alten“ 26 Zöller hatte, habe ich mich erneut für ein 26er X1 Rahmen entschieden. Der war recht günstig, musste meine Gabel nicht umbauen und konnte viele andere Teile weiterverwenden. Von den Fahreigenschaften bin ich nach einer langen Tour gestern absolut begeistert – alles gut also. Trotzdem: Jedem sein Ding.




Schickes Bike.
So hätte es bei mir auch aussehen können, wenn die Wahl nicht auf's E1  gefallen wäre.


----------



## Orakel (30. Juni 2015)

@systemgewicht 
hier ist alles willkommen, was mit Rotwild zutun hat


----------



## XLS (30. Juni 2015)

auf ENDURO ONLINE MAGAZIN gibt es das neue X zu sehen.....


----------



## XDennisX (30. Juni 2015)

@systemgewicht:
Das Bike bin ich bei den Performance Days auch gefahren. Ja...des macht schon Spaß!!
Wo hast du es gekauft? Ist das ein "extrabike" Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr?


----------



## systemgewicht (1. Juli 2015)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Ist das ein "extrabike" Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr?


Gut gesehen, ja, von dort ist es.
Sehr lange Wartezeit. Ich denke die Serie war ein Riesenerfolg.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (1. Juli 2015)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht ob so ein + hier erlaubt ist?:fahne:
> 
> 
> Im Laden gesehen. Spontane Testfahrt. Kaufen müssen.
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe das Bike auf den RPD Probegefahren. Und meine Ansichten,  wie, das ist was für Senioren, wenn ich mal nicht mehr kann etc. , habe ich nach der Probefahrt ganz schnell über Bord geworfen. Mir hat dieses Bike ein Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert. Hammer.
Die Agilität im Gelände und dennoch die Verlustlose Tretleistung bei abgeschalteten Motor. Respekt.

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß damit und bitte stell doch ab und an Fahrberichte rein. Ich will dieses Bike meiner Frau kaufen, und suche mehr Fahrtechnik Informationen.
Viel Spaß und immer etwas Luft unter der Felge.

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## systemgewicht (1. Juli 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> bitte stell doch ab und an Fahrberichte rein


Das mache ich. Vermutlich besser im Pedelec-Unterforum und hier setze ich dann einen Link.



XLS schrieb:


> ENDURO ONLINE MAGAZIN gibt es das neue X zu sehen


Danke, cool!
Und wenn man ganz runterscrollt, was kommt dann?
Das R.X+. Wow!


----------



## Orakel (1. Juli 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> auf ENDURO ONLINE MAGAZIN gibt es das neue X zu sehen.....



Mir gefällt es schon mal.


----------



## Kiefer (1. Juli 2015)

http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-rotwild-praesentiert-neue-generation-x-modellreihe/


----------



## 123disco (1. Juli 2015)

Kiefer schrieb:


> http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-rotwild-praesentiert-neue-generation-x-modellreihe/


sweet & sexy


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Juli 2015)

schick ist es allemal!


----------



## Thiel (1. Juli 2015)

Das gefällt mir auch richtig gut.


----------



## Groudon (1. Juli 2015)

Meinen Geschmack trifft es nicht. =( Ich mag eher den alten Rahmen. =)


----------



## Maledivo (1. Juli 2015)

Mir gefällt Rahmendesign ganz gut.

Nur die Deko nicht so toll. Finde die von 2014/15er schön.

Heute Abend geht's wieder ins Wald


----------



## Orakel (1. Juli 2015)

mehr Bilder zum neuen X
www.bike-magazin.de/rotwild-rx1-fs-all-mountain-mit-150-millimeter-federweg/a26191.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (1. Juli 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> ...Nur die Deko nicht so toll. Finde die von 2014/15er schön...



Die Decals sind bei den Prototypen normaler Weise nicht die endgültigen der Serie. Sei beruhigt, da wird sich noch was tun.


----------



## XLS (1. Juli 2015)

ich finde die deko schon besser als früher. mein wunsch wäre ein schwarz eloxierter rahmen ,auf dem in rot nur rotwild steht ,mehr nicht......
das bike ist aber wirklich interessant.


----------



## at021971 (1. Juli 2015)

Dann wäre es nicht mehr Rotwild sondern ein der x-beliebigen Bike Marken! Rotwild hat eine seit 1996 behutsam weiterentwickelte Markenidentität, die Deinen Wunsch ohne Aufgabe des Markenkerns nicht zulassen würde.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (1. Juli 2015)

Ein paar mm mehr Federweg würde ich mir wünschen. Vielleicht kommt ja auch bald ein neues E


----------



## XLS (1. Juli 2015)

hab mir schon überlegt mein e1 in schwarz zu lackieren.....
für enduros oder flottere bikes könnte man schon das design etwas aktualisieren....meine meinug!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Juli 2015)

Ich hab mein E1, jetzt wo das endlich halbwegs bezahlbar ist und mir eh mein Schaltwerk kaputt gegangen ist, auf SRAM X1 (1x11) umgebaut.
Hab mir natürlich schon eine bessere Schaltperformance erhofft als beim Mirfe-10fach-Umbau, aber dass ich jetzt einen absolut perfekt funktionierenden, völlig lautlosen Antrieb habe mit einer für mich 100% passenden Bandbreite, das hätte ich nicht gedacht!


----------



## Maledivo (6. Juli 2015)

Mal ein anderer Blick zum E1:


----------



## Maledivo (6. Juli 2015)

XDennisX schrieb:


> @Maledivo
> 
> Also ich hab die TRS+ und hatte noch nie nie nie ein Problem! Weder im Park oder sonst.
> Kette hat sich noch nie verhakt oder sonst was



Kann ich bestätigen! Tolles Teil!

Heute abend geht´s wieder ins Wald!!!


----------



## TOM4 (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo ritter,

ich wollte mich als "aktiver" rotwildfahrer von euch verabschieden und mich bei euch, für die immer netten und vorallem sachlichen infos/tipps und den generellen umgang miteinander, bedanken!

bin seit heute GT bike besitzer und werde mein x1, das mir rund 3 saisonen immer brav gedient hat, verkaufen.

also besten dank und eventuell liest man sich ja mal wieder bzw. werde ich, aufgrund meines threadabos, trotzdem ab und zu mal vorbei schauen!

Schöne unfallfrei saison und beste Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (7. Juli 2015)

@TOM4 
schönes Bike, ich wünsche dir viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Orakel (7. Juli 2015)

@TOM4 
hatte schon gesehn dass du dein Rotwild in den Bikemarkt gestellt hast.
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen


----------



## XDennisX (7. Juli 2015)

Heute aufm Trail dachte ich mir mal wieder: 

Mountainbiken ist einfach geil!


----------



## Fast4ward79 (8. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Cane Creek Angelset gemacht?
Ich würde es gern einmal ausprobieren was 1,5 Grad weniger Lenkwinkel am Fahrverhalten meines X2 so verändern.


----------



## 123disco (9. Juli 2015)

Welchen Achsstandard verwendet Rotwild bei 12mm (Q1):

X-12 oder E-Thru 142 x 12mm oder ?
Danke schonmal


----------



## Maledivo (9. Juli 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Welchen Achsstandard verwendet Rotwild bei 12mm (Q1):
> 
> X-12 oder E-Thru 142 x 12mm oder ?
> Danke schonmal



Lt. Homepage 142x12.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (9. Juli 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Lt. Homepage 142x12.


 X-12 ist auch 142mm? *zB. SYNTACE   X-12 Steckachse 135+ (142mm)*

Nun mal geforscht und  zumindest scheinT x-12 ein Syntace & somit zB. Liteville - Ding zu sein:

_"X12 ist X12 ist Syntace. Shimano und andere verwenden auch 142x12 Achsen, nennt sich glaube ich E-Thru oder so bei Shimano. Das ist aber halt nicht X12. (Die Naben sind immer gleich, also 142x12.) Ausfallende und Achse müssen zueinander passen. Und zwar nicht nur beim Gewinde. (keine Ahnung, ob Shimano und Syntace andere Gewindesteigungen verwenden, Syntace X12 ist M12x1, wie du schon schreibst). Viel wichtiger ist der Sitz. X12 hat nen Konus, Shimano meines Wissens nen 90° Flansch."
_
Dann frage ich nochmal anders; wer kennt statt DT Swiss ne schönen leichte Achse ohne Hebel, dafür mit Imbus.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (9. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht etwas doof aber kann mir jemand sagen welche Steckachse beim E1 2015 verwendet wurde? Ich hatte gerade ein etwas unschönes Erlebnis mit der DT Swiss RWS und würde nun gerne eine andere kaufen. Vielleicht hat auch jemand schon eine Empfehlung?

(passt ja gerade)

Das X1 sieht aus wie das Stumpfjumper, finde ich sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig und es stellt ein wenig die Konstruktionen aus den letzten Jahren in Frage, finde ich....

123disco, genau die Frage habe ich im Endeffekt auch, eine die eben bei Rotwild passt


----------



## 123disco (9. Juli 2015)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> Vielleicht etwas doof aber kann mir jemand sagen welche Steckachse beim E1 2015 verwendet wurde? Ich hatte gerade ein etwas unschönes Erlebnis mit der DT Swiss RWS und würde nun gerne eine andere kaufen. Vielleicht hat auch jemand schon eine Empfehlung?
> 
> (passt ja gerade)
> 
> Das X1 sieht aus wie das Stumpfjumper, finde ich sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig und es stellt ein wenig die Konstruktionen aus den letzten Jahren in Frage, finde ich....



? was ist unschönes Erlebnis? ..ich hab hab immer schiss, hinten mal mit Hebel einzuhaken und häßlich & fummelig ist er auch.
Glaube E1 und Q1 und X1 haben seit 2014 alle den gleichen Standard: 142x12mm - bei Shimano 142x12mm E-Thru. Aber eben nicht X-12 (Liteville/Syntace/spezielle DT Swiss).



! das X1 16 ist für mich zeitgemäßes frisches modernes Design:
endlich innenverlegte Züge / Rundungen / variabele Enden ..da fehlt noch Dämpfer, der unterschiedlich aufgehangen werden kann, dann ist da alles dran.  Im Vinschgau war ich (neben den ganzen Liteville-Fahrern und Rennradklassikern)  immer so ziemlich der einzige der vor sich ein gerades Rohr hatte;-)


----------



## JoniMcFlup (9. Juli 2015)

Mir gefällt dieses gerade eckige Design.

Ich hatte am Wochenende einen kaputten Hinterreifen trotz tubeless, Reifen an der Felge zerstört....
Nun wollte ich den Reifen austauschen, schwupp hatte ich den Hebel mit einer Schraube in der Hand.
Nun kommt das eigentl Highlight, die Achse und der Hebel sind durch eine Schraube verbunden, welche sich in die gleiche Richtung öffne wie die Achse selber. (Das Wochenende war natürlich gelaufen)
Nun habe ich Loctite an die Schraube gemacht und schwupp hatte ich alleine den Hebel in der Hand und die Schraube steckte in der Achse.
Also weitere 24h später habe ich dann spezialkleber auf die andere Seite der schraube gemacht und erst heute mittag konnte ich die Achse ausbauen..
Alleine die Konstruktion dahinter kann nicht deren ernst sein....
Dt Swiss wird mir das gute Stück nun zwar tauschen, aber das vertrauen ist erstmal dahin


----------



## abi_1984 (9. Juli 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> X-12 ist auch 142mm? *zB. SYNTACE   X-12 Steckachse 135+ (142mm)*
> 
> Dann frage ich nochmal anders; wer kennt statt DT Swiss ne schönen leichte Achse ohne Hebel, dafür mit Imbus.



Du könntest mal messen ob die BlackLock 12.4 von Extralite vielleicht passt.
Technische Daten unten auf der Seite.

http://www.extralite.com/Products/Black Lock.htm

Geht zumindest in die Richtung was Du und JoniMcFlup suchst.

Das Gewinde bei Rotwild ist Feingewinde M12x1 und man braucht auf der linken Seite halt nen flachen Kopf. Dann muss die Länge noch stimmen und das Gewinde lang genug sein.

Da ich noch nie irgendein Problem mit DT RWS Spannern hatte, überlasse ich die Arbeit mit dem Messschieber Euch
(jetzt wo ich drüber nachdenke falle ich wohl immer auf die Schaltwerkseite...)

Nachtrag: Vielleicht passt sogar doch auch ne Syntace X12 wenn man den konischen Kopf einfach runterfuddelt. Gesehen hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/leichte-steckachse-mit-inbus.688763/page-5#post-12982074


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## 123disco (9. Juli 2015)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Du könntest mal messen ob die BlackLock 12.4 von Extralite vielleicht passt.
> Technische Daten unten auf der Seite.
> 
> http://www.extralite.com/Products/Black Lock.htm
> ...



vielen vielen Dank, ..es ist also also noch einen Tick komplizierter als gedacht, wie der Link mit Bild zeigt:
Ich versuche halt nun nach Ausschlußverfahren die originale DT Swiss RWS Achse zu bekommen (nicht x12 sondern flacher Kopf, nicht E-Thru sondern 15x1 Gewinde)..beim grünen Kunstrasen (EDIT: = schaltwerk-bikes.de) hab ich sie gefunden;-)
Dank


----------



## JoniMcFlup (9. Juli 2015)

Bitte? nun ist bei mir Bahnhof angesagt


----------



## Maledivo (10. Juli 2015)

Nach etwa 350 km / 11.000 hm bin ich immer noch happy mit E1.

Bin beim Uphill sogar schneller als bei C1 (auch wenn nur 1 km/h im Schnitt), denke das kommt wohl dass ich durch regelmässiges Fahren Saft in den Beinen bekommt habe bzw. durch Downhill mehr innere Ruhe habe (Kraftreserve). 

Heute war ich fast an jede Ecke der Koblenzer Stadtwald unterwegs - bin platt aber  (2 Speci´s abgehängt)!

Bin mit allem sehr zufrieden, bin überrascht vom Sattel, sehr angenehm (man hört kaum im Forum von diesem Hersteller).

Bin sehr angetan Fox-Dämpfer/Gabel (wird immer besser und sensibler).

Was in absehbare Zeit noch geändert werden:

- 40er Vorbau (statt 50er) - womöglich Syntace Megaforce II evtl. mit Syntace Carbonlenker (kommt später).

- neue Klickpedale (Das Knacken nervt), wird wohl wieder ein XT Race

- höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze (habe ich heute merklich vermisst)


----------



## viggen (10. Juli 2015)

Skizze wo man das Loch für die interne Leitung der Sattelstütze bohren soll.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke an Rotwild für die Info. Super Service 


Werde es an meinem 2013 E1 machen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (11. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich bei den Demofahrern leider keine Antworten erhalten habe,
verlinke ich einfach mal hier meine Frage bzgl. meines Fox DHX RC4.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/geraeusch-bei-fox-dhx-rc4.759623/

Wie ist denn der Dämpfer (ist wohl ein 2012er Modell mit dicker Kolbenstange) aufgebaut? 

Läuft er beim Ausfedern gegen einen O-Ring oder gibt's da noch ein
anderes Bauteil, dass den Anschlag dämpft?


Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Juli 2015)

läuft wie bei allen klassischen Dämpfer gegen das Gummi 

Er hat meines Wissens kein BoostValve mehr?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (11. Juli 2015)

Ich nehme mal an, dass dies hier die Bedienungsanleitung ist:

http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/Content/Dampfers/DHX_RC4ger.html

Dort steht was von:

positionsabhängige Boost-Valve-Regelung

???


Hat das Boostvalve was  mit meinem Geräuschproblem zu tun?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Juli 2015)

ich kann dad vid leider nicht sehen oder hören. 
aber das boostvalve ist eine lageabhängige Druckstufe mit der du selbst einen zusätzlichen Durchschlagschutz einstellen kannst. 
Hören kann man das aber nicht. 

Ein Zischgeräusch kann bei jedem Federlement entstehen, besonders wenn das Öl heiß ist. 

Wenn du prüfen willst ob Luft in der Hydraulik ist, dann bau das Ding aus.
Und dann ohne Feder von Hand bewegen. 
Er muss dann ohne Leerweg und ohne ruckeln durch den Hub gehen.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (11. Juli 2015)

Es geht mir nur um das Anschlaggeräusch, dass der Dämpfer am Ende des Ausfedervorgangs macht.
Das ist mir gefühlt etwas zu laut. Daher die Frage, was dort am Anschlag abläuft. 
Aber das ist ja jetzt geklärt, läuft wohl gegen einen O-Ring. 

Vielleicht ist es auch einfach der Carbonrahmen, der das Geräuscch verstärkt.
Bei meinem Transition TR450, dass ich davor hatte (war ein DHX RC2 drin)
war dieses Geräusch nicht vorhanden. 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Juli 2015)

sorry, ich war geistig am anderen Ende des Federweges.

Da wo du meinst ist kein O- Ring wenn ich mich recht erinnere. 
Er sollte auch nicht in den Endanschlag klacken.
Prüf das mal mit dem Ausbauen.

Schau auch mal auf der Fox Helpsite bei den Serviceanleitungen ob dort ein O-Ring ist.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (11. Juli 2015)

@Maledivo habe für mein E1 gerade Mt7 Bremsen hier liegen und den Vector Carbon High20 bestellt. bzgl Vorbau bin ich noch am schauen. Wie verändert sich das Fahrverhalten durch den kürzeren Vorbau? Habe den 60er Standart....
Klicks kann ich dir die Crankbrother DH mallet empfehlen (meiner Meinung nach das einzige was CB kann...)

Habe mit Rotwild bzgl Achse gesprochen, auch da gibt es keine Erfahrungen mit anderen Achsen...
zu meinem E1:
http://www.extralite.com/Products/Black Lock.htm
...und zwar in der Variante BlackLock 12.4
Hier stimmt das Gewinde M12x1, die Länge mit 168mm, die Gewindelänge mit 17,2mm reicht auch und der Kopf liegt flach auf.

Das könnte evtl passen.

Bin am überlegen es mal zu versuchen....


----------



## Maledivo (11. Juli 2015)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> @Maledivo habe für mein E1 gerade Mt7 Bremsen hier liegen und den Vector Carbon High20 bestellt. bzgl Vorbau bin ich noch am schauen. Wie verändert sich das Fahrverhalten durch den kürzeren Vorbau? Habe den 60er Standart....
> Klicks kann ich dir die Crankbrother DH mallet empfehlen (meiner Meinung nach das einzige was CB kann...)



Cool mit Bremsen, bis jetzt bin ich mit XT richtig zufrieden, hoffe es bleibt weiter so !

Hatte damals mit C1 auch mit Vorbau experimentiert (80 -> 65 -> 50), bei 50 mm hat das Gesamtpaket für mich gestimmt.

Bei E1 50 mm bin ich mit Downhill ganz zufrieden, jedoch für flache Strecken und Uphills habe ich das Gefühl, dass ein wenig kürzere Vorbau das Gefühl bessert. Habe aber noch ein Spacer unter Vorbau, evtl. noch kürzen bevor ich 40 mm Vorbau hole. Also nur eine Kleinigkeit.

Habe auch an CB Mallet gedacht, werde jedoch sehr wahrscheinlich wieder ein Shimano XT Race holen, der jetziger ist schon 8 Jahre alt und hat mir nie Probleme bereitet. Bin richtig zufrieden damit. Nun ist das Lager verschlissen.

Morgen geht´s wieder biken !


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (12. Juli 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Den Gripvergleich ...


Tja, das Sommerloch....
Einer tauscht Alu gegen Kohlenstaub!? ..der nächste Hard-C gegen Soft-Q!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## Bensemer (12. Juli 2015)

Sehr schönes Rad. Ich liebäugle auch schon die ganze Zeit mit einem Fully und das Q1 ist in der engsten Wahl. Man liest so wenig darüber aber vielleicht änderst du das ja


----------



## Orakel (12. Juli 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Tja, das Sommerloch....
> Einer tauscht Alu gegen Kohlenstaub!? ..der nächste Hard-C gegen Soft-Q!


ohne kette geht da aber nix
zum Thema Vorbau,
an meinem 26"X1 bin ich einen 50mm Vorbau gefahren, war mir den Buckel hoch zu Nervös, jetzt hab ich einen 60mm langen Vorbau dran, jetzt passt es.
Kann dadurch auch das Vorderrad mehr in die kurve drücken.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## Maledivo (12. Juli 2015)

Nächsten Rennen gewinnt Aaron Gwin ohne Kasette und Seilzüge .

@123disco
Da hast Du aber zuerst gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (12. Juli 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Tja, das Sommerloch....
> Einer tauscht Alu gegen Kohlenstaub!? ..der nächste Hard-C gegen Soft-Q!



Schönes Bike. Würde für die Gabel mit schwarzes Decal umdekorieren.


----------



## XDennisX (12. Juli 2015)

@Maledivo 
Wo hast du die schwarzen decals bekommen?


----------



## Maledivo (13. Juli 2015)

XDennisX schrieb:


> @Maledivo
> Wo hast du die schwarzen decals bekommen?



Da kann man überall kaufen, sowohl bei Fox als auch in gängigen Onlineshops

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...el-daempfer-kit-2015-schwarz-414951/wg_id-210


----------



## Orakel (13. Juli 2015)

www.youtube.com/watch?t=12&v=PmaHSWS1q4Q


----------



## 123disco (14. Juli 2015)

...das E1 hat mir zuletzt im Vinschgau einfach alles zu platt gebügelt, ..wo bleibt denn da die Herausforderung;-) ..bergauf hat dann aber ständig Deo versagt!?

@Bensemer Eigentlich war C1 HT geplant, damit ich abends im Kölner Umland ohne Berge wieder auf Strecke komme, doch mit komplett unter 12kg und zukünftig sogar mit Kassette & Kette, sollte das Teil ebenso vorwärts gehen und dabei nach oben noch einiges mehr an Reserven haben.

Werde berichten, wie sich das Q1 in Eifel & Bergischem so macht..da hier bisher ja wenig zu lesen war und die BIKE es mal abgewertet hat. Soweit vorneweg; filigranen& schlanken,  modernen , handlichen , cleanen Eindruck macht der L-Rahmen schonmal. Da ist das E1 mit 36er und fettem Röhren schon optisch eher ein massiver Zwölfender neben Bambi.

@Orakel Vorbau ist der gleiche CrankB 65mm wie am E1; kürzer erstmal nicht, da Tourenaufbau und eh Lenker immer ganz nach hinten und so tief, bis Bremsen and Oberrohr touchen. ( evtl drücke ich da oben eh noch nen kleinen Knick rein, dann sieht das Q aus wie das neue X vom Video;-)

@Maledivo Abgeklebtes Foxlogo hatte ich schon; zu schwarz. ZZ teilabgeklebt. Schwarze Decals hatte ich auch schon überlegt, denke super, wenn es nicht eh bei Gelegenheit nicht noch ne Pike oder 34er Talas 160mm wird. Muss einfach das Bike mal testen, wie weit es dem E1 demnächst gefährlich wird. Danke für den Pimp-Link...


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juli 2015)

wenn dir das E1 zuviel wegbügelt müsst du nur schneller fahren. 
z. b. Tschillitrail mit Vmax durchknattern.
Dann bekommt das Deo wieder Arbeit ...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Juli 2015)

Du bist mit dem E1 dann schnell unterwegs, wenn die Augen Flipper spielen und Du nur noch Passagier bist, der versucht, alles unter Kontrolle zu halten.


----------



## heizer1980 (14. Juli 2015)

Hab letzte Woche auch viel Spaß mit dem E1 gehabt Und mir anfangs gewünscht, es würde vorne noch mehr wegbügeln aber das lag Nicht am Bike, sondern an meinen Ärmchen... Danke nochmal Rock für die Tipps, an die Zugstufe hatte ich nicht gedacht. Sowohl Qualli als auch Rennen konnte ich nachher ohne Pause durchfahren.


 

 

 

 

OK... Das letzte Bild ist jetzt kein Rotwild aber ich fand sowohl den Kranken Engländer als auch sein Bike genial


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juli 2015)

Hey Alder Heizer, Hut ab- sauber gemacht. 

Und ja die Zuhstufe wird oft vernachlässigt weil man glaubt,  die dicken Arme kommen von den Drucksufen.


----------



## 123disco (14. Juli 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wenn dir das E1 zuviel wegbügelt müsst du nur schneller fahren.
> z. b. Tschillitrail mit Vmax durchknattern.
> Dann bekommt das Deo wieder Arbeit ...


Jau, aufm Tschilli war es gut aufgehoben;-) Danke für Tipp mit Abzweig vor der Brücke.

Allerdings schade, dass man da nicht beliebig oft Liften kann... Denn fast 2,5h Hochzukurbeln , um in 20min wieder die Hm abzubrennen, ist etwas dekadent..aber das Bierchen oben mit Traumblick von der Jausenstation ist es wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (15. Juli 2015)

X1 next Generation....
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/07...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. Juli 2015)

Kiefer schrieb:


> X1 next Generation....
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/07...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news



Nur schade, dass das X1 nicht mit einer X1 Schaltung ausgerüstet wird.
Eines der besten Upgrades an meinem E1 und für den Normalbürger eine völlig ausreichende Bandbreite.

Den "Boost 148 mm Achsstandard" sehe ich auch mit gemischten Gefühlen, wenn ich in Erinnerung behalte wie eingeschränkt so manches Rotwild-Bike bei der Wahl der Laufräder war weil z.B. kein X-12 umrüstbar.


----------



## Maledivo (16. Juli 2015)

Hi Ritter,

Frage an E13 Kurbel-Fahrer,

Knackt Eure Kurbel bei Belastung und bei Wiegetritt?

Bei mir ist momentan nur minimal, würde demnächst gerne beheben.


----------



## Orakel (16. Juli 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Nur schade, dass das X1 nicht mit einer X1 Schaltung ausgerüstet wird.
> Eines der besten Upgrades an meinem E1 und für den Normalbürger eine völlig ausreichende Bandbreite.
> 
> Den "Boost 148 mm Achsstandard" sehe ich auch mit gemischten Gefühlen, wenn ich in Erinnerung behalte wie eingeschränkt so manches Rotwild-Bike bei der Wahl der Laufräder war weil z.B. kein X-12 umrüstbar.


Ich finde es klasse dass das neue X1 mit zweifach daher kommt. 
So unterschiedlich können Meinungen sein. 
Den Boost 148 Standard seh ich auch eher kritisch.


----------



## Groudon (16. Juli 2015)

Mir sagt das Design echt nicht zu. Falls jemand nächstes Jahr sein aktuelles X1 650b Gr. L verkaufen will, bitte melden. =)


----------



## chris-2 (16. Juli 2015)

Ich frag mich wie die Kinematik des Neuen ist. Ist der Dämpfer nun unter dem Oberrohr weil dadurch die Kinematik verbessert werden konnte, oder einfach nur weil sich so der E-Antrieb bzw. die großen Laufräder besser integrieren lassen? Ich find die aktuelle Kinematik des X1 nämlich richtig, richtig gut. Rückschritte wären da mehr als bedauerlich.
Was meint Ihr, ein Umbau auf 29 müsste doch möglich sein, oder? So groß ist der Unterschied zwischen 27,5plus und 29 ja nicht.


----------



## mmoody (16. Juli 2015)

29 er würde rein passen! (laut meiner Info von Rotwild)


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Juli 2015)

auf den ersten Blick würde ich sagen :
sazter als ein Q1 und etwas straffer angelenkt als das alte X1.
Eben auf die neuen Luftkammern und 27,5+ abgestimmt. 
Icj behaupte mal das passt weil die Jungs wissen wie es geht.


----------



## heizer1980 (16. Juli 2015)

Konnte in Alpe d'Huez sowohl das elektro E1 als auch das neue X1 mal testen

Zum X1 war der erste Gedanke... sch..... Geht der Antrieb vorwärts. Auf die kürze würde ich auch sagen, dass es hinterm spürbar straffer ist als das 2013 X1 vom Kumpel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (16. Juli 2015)

In raw sah es echt lecker aus, aber so mal richtig langweilig.



chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie die Kinematik des Neuen ist. Ist der Dämpfer nun unter dem Oberrohr weil dadurch die Kinematik verbessert werden konnte, oder einfach nur weil sich so der E-Antrieb bzw. die großen Laufräder besser integrieren lassen?


Mit 145 mm Federweg hinten sollte sich das mit dem liegenden Dämpfer funktionieren.


----------



## Orakel (16. Juli 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hi Ritter,
> 
> Frage an E13 Kurbel-Fahrer,
> 
> ...


bei mir ist alles ruhig (fahre die Kurbel seit 2J.)


----------



## chris-2 (16. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Infos bzw. Einschätzungen. Ich mag eigentlich eher komfortable Fahrwerke. Bisher habe ich das 2012er und das 2015er X1 (wurde auf Wunsch mit Fox-Dämpfer ausgeliefert), von beiden bin ich restlos begeistert. Man merkt das sie die gleiche Kinematik haben, wobei das 2015er mehr Durchschlagschutz bietet.


----------



## Bensemer (16. Juli 2015)

Komme gerade vom Berg zurück. Bin mit dem C1 HT Asphalt/Waldwege hoch und mehr oder weniger querfeld ein wieder runter. Teilweise schon durch gröberes Geröll. Wurzeln, leichte Sprünge, Steine von ca 15 cm im Durchmesser... (ihr kennt das ja) Plötzlich habe ich gemerkt das etwas nicht stimmt und angehalten. Vorderrad platt und Felge eiert gewaltig. Ich habe das 29" Rad mit der Minipumpe aus dem Rucksack aufgepumpt, es hält die Luft aber eiert immer noch.
Wäre das mit hochwertigeren Felgen nicht so schnell passiert? DT Swiss X 1900 heißen die Dinger. Oder sollte ich mir für solche Abfahrten besser sowieso noch ein Fully zulegen?


----------



## XDennisX (16. Juli 2015)

@Maledivo

Also meine läuft auch sehr ruhig!


----------



## noie95 (17. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (17. Juli 2015)

@Orakel 
@XDennisX 

Danke!

Dann muss ich mal abmontieren, nachschauen und ein wenig fester nachziehen.

Wie gesagt ist im Moment auch nur minimal.


----------



## Maledivo (17. Juli 2015)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom Berg zurück. Bin mit dem C1 HT Asphalt/Waldwege hoch und mehr oder weniger querfeld ein wieder runter. Teilweise schon durch gröberes Geröll. Wurzeln, leichte Sprünge, Steine von ca 15 cm im Durchmesser... (ihr kennt das ja) Plötzlich habe ich gemerkt das etwas nicht stimmt und angehalten. Vorderrad platt und Felge eiert gewaltig. Ich habe das 29" Rad mit der Minipumpe aus dem Rucksack aufgepumpt, es hält die Luft aber eiert immer noch.
> Wäre das mit hochwertigeren Felgen nicht so schnell passiert? DT Swiss X 1900 heißen die Dinger. Oder sollte ich mir für solche Abfahrten besser sowieso noch ein Fully zulegen?



Habe damals an meinem C1 DT X1800 LRS gehabt, allersdings in 26", da passieren solche Dinger öfters.

Seit dem ich andere LRS (Hope mit ArchEX) und andere Bereifung montiert habe ist es Ruhe.

Mittlereweile fahre ich anderes Bike (E1) und in tubeless .

Bist Du sicher, dass die Felge eiert oder die Reifen? Montier mal die Reifen ab und gucke nach.


----------



## 123disco (17. Juli 2015)

dopero schrieb:


> In raw sah es echt lecker aus, aber so mal richtig langweilig.
> .


Raw ist wirklich einiges chicer.

Die E-Mtb-Bikes sehe ich sehr kritisch


- noch mehr Ärger mit den anderen Wald&Berg-Erholungssuchenden, denn:
- es sind noch mehr Leute mit Bike im Wald;
- noch mehr an Stellen, die vorher technisch versierten vorbehalten waren
- noch mehr die an Wanderern vorbeiheizen (E-Räder sind halt schneller)
- viele die Speed und Gebiet, wo sie nun hinkommen nicht beherrschen werden
- es kommen einem bergab nun Fahrer auf Trails Bergauf schnell entgegen
- man soll sich Abfahrt verdienen (.zB Tschilli 2x täglich Gondeln, bei mehr heißt es treten), das ist einfach der Sport; das hoch geE-t werden ist irgendwie "hochfuschen"

.....UND abschließend: man hat nun Mitfahrer von denen man auf dem Rad eigentlich mal ne kleine Auszeit wollte


----------



## 123disco (17. Juli 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> @Orakel
> @XDennisX
> 
> Danke!
> ...



Kettenblätter ordentlich fest?
Schaltauge oder Ausfallende!
Kette&Antrieb ist ja neu..

Die Knacksuche is ne Kacksuche, da es oft an der Kurbel vermeintlich knackt, obwohl woanders was lose ist.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. Juli 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Kettenblätter ordentlich fest?
> Schaltauge oder Ausfallende!
> Kette&Antrieb ist ja neu..
> 
> Die Knacksuche is ne Kacksuche, da es oft an der Kurbel vermeintlich knackt, obwohl woanders was lose ist.



Bist du sicher das es von der Kurbel kommt?
Habe an meinem X2 auch das Problem, dass es immer mal wieder knackt (vor allem im Wiegetritt).
Kommt aber tatsächlich irgendwie von den Zügen am Unterrohr. Irgendwelche Spannungen zwischen Rahmen und Zügen.
Wenn ich dann das Bike nochmal ordentlich geputzt habe, und alles geschmiert ist, habe ich wieder einige Zeit Ruhe.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Bensemer (17. Juli 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher, dass die Felge eiert oder die Reifen? Montier mal die Reifen ab und gucke nach.


Bin mir sicher das die Felge eiert. Ich wollte mir am Wochenende sowieso eine Kette und Kassette (oder nur kleines Ritzel) bestellen. Dann werde ich mir wohl einen Werkzeugsatz gönnen, da sind ja auch so Speichenschlüssel drin.

E1 wäre natürlich auch was feines.  Ich bin es bei den RPD's im Frühjahr gefahren.


----------



## dopero (17. Juli 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Die E-Mtb-Bikes sehe ich sehr kritisch
> 
> ...


Den passenden Thread für alle Bedenkenträger und Intolerante gibt es hier.

Im übrigen treffen die von dir genannten Punkte exakt auch auf alle "normalen" MTB Fahrer zu. Deswegen kommt aber trotzdem niemand auf den Gedanken den Schritt zurück auf ein Hollandrad mit 3 Gängen zu machen, auf dem würde man sich die Abfahrt wohl am härtesten verdienen.


----------



## Maledivo (17. Juli 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Kettenblätter ordentlich fest?
> Schaltauge oder Ausfallende!
> Kette&Antrieb ist ja neu..
> 
> Die Knacksuche is ne Kacksuche, da es oft an der Kurbel vermeintlich knackt, obwohl woanders was lose ist.



Vom Gefühl muss es aber vom Kurbel kommen. Vorhin war es nicht so fest gezogen, da habe ich das Knacken sehr gespürt und seitdem ich nachgezogen habe, viel weniger. Wahrscheinlich noch nicht fest genug (lt. E13 sollte etwa 40 NM sein), nur habe ich keine Drehmomentschlüssel abseits der 30 NM.

Werde heute nach ne Runde Kurbel und Kefü ausbauen bzw. Innenlager prüfen.


----------



## 123disco (17. Juli 2015)

dopero schrieb:


> .. passenden Thread für alle Bedenkenträger und Intolerante gibt es hier.


finde...der Vergleich hat nen Plattfuss und der Thread-Inhalt ist pupertär und setzt sich mit dem Thema leider nicht auseinander. Glaube die Veränderungen für´s MTB-fahren durch E werden in anderen Threads Tick intelligenter diskutiert.

..danke für die "Intoleranz", nehme ich auf jeden Fall an und denk mir meinen Teil zu E-MTB-Fahrern


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. Juli 2015)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Teilweise schon durch gröberes Geröll. Wurzeln, leichte Sprünge, Steine von ca 15 cm im Durchmesser... (ihr kennt das ja) Plötzlich habe ich gemerkt das etwas nicht stimmt und angehalten. Vorderrad platt und Felge eiert gewaltig. Ich habe das 29" Rad mit der Minipumpe aus dem Rucksack aufgepumpt, es hält die Luft aber eiert immer noch.
> Wäre das mit hochwertigeren Felgen nicht so schnell passiert?



Das grobe Geröll und die Steine machen keine Probleme, sofern die Speichenspannung homogen und ausreichend hoch war. Was verstehst Du unter "leichte Sprünge"? Wenn Du ins Flat gesprungen bist und noch leicht eingelenkt hattest, kann das Laufrad sehr schnell kollabieren. Der plötzliche Luftverlust ( Reifen zieht sich dann kurz von der Felge ) lassen auf solch ein Szenario schließen, zumal die Luft nach dem aufpumpen gehalten hat.

Ansonsten halten die Laufräder schon was aus. Sprünge ins Flat würden auch ein hochwertiges Laufrad an oder über die Grenzen bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (17. Juli 2015)

noch mehr zum neuen X1
www.mountainbike-magazin.de/news/bikes-parts/fett-rotwild-bringt-fuer-2016-das-neue-all-mountainbike-r-x1-fs-in-27-5-zoll-und-27-5.1384862.2.htm


----------



## Fast4ward79 (17. Juli 2015)

Gab es vielleicht auch Neuigkeiten über ein eventuell neues E1?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. Juli 2015)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Wäre das mit hochwertigeren Felgen nicht so schnell passiert? DT Swiss X 1900 heißen die Dinger. Oder sollte ich mir für solche Abfahrten besser sowieso noch ein Fully zulegen?



Das wäre mit ordentlichen Felgen sicher nicht passiert, Fully hin oder her.
Ich hatte auch so whacke DT Swiss Teile an meinem All Mountain, die Hinterfelge war nach der ersten Abfahrt schon hinüber.
Der Hersteller lehnte den Austausch ab, weil angeblich bei der Reifenmontage was falsch gemacht wurde, dabei hatte ich das Bike ganz neu von Canyon und noch nicht einen einzigen Reifenwechsel gemacht 
Naja könnte mehr Geschichten von deren "Service" erzählen, aber summa summarum - kauf dir einfach Qualität wie z.B. von Mavic oder Easton.
Selbst ein sehr günstiger LRS mit Flow Ex und Hope Naben ist hundert Mal besser.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. Juli 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Das wäre mit ordentlichen Felgen sicher nicht passiert, Fully hin oder her.
> Ich hatte auch so whacke DT Swiss Teile an meinem All Mountain, die Hinterfelge war nach der ersten Abfahrt schon hinüber.
> Der Hersteller lehnte den Austausch ab, weil angeblich bei der Reifenmontage was falsch gemacht wurde, dabei hatte ich das Bike ganz neu von Canyon und noch nicht einen einzigen Reifenwechsel gemacht
> Naja könnte mehr Geschichten von deren "Service" erzählen, aber summa summarum - kauf dir einfach Qualität wie z.B. von Mavic oder Easton.
> Selbst ein sehr günstiger LRS mit Flow Ex und Hope Naben ist hundert Mal besser.



Ich würde es nicht so pauschalisieren. 
Ohne irgendwelche Fahrtechnik in Frage stellen zu wollen, habe ich wirklich keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit den DT Laufrädern. 
Aktuell habe ich diese an 3 unterschiedlichen Bikes  (C1, X2 und E1).
Und bisher keine Probleme damit. 
Am X2 habe ich damit inzwischen gut 5500km abgespult, und gehe sicherlich nicht zimperlich damit um. Bisher nicht nachzentriert oder andere Probleme. 
Am E1 habe ich nach Alpencross und einige Touren im Vinschgau nach über 20000 Tiefenmetern lediglich einen minimalen Schlag von ca. 2 mm nachzentrieren müssen. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Juli 2015)

denke eier kommen von labberigen oder ungleichmäßigen speichen.
beulen vom fahrstil und dem Felgenmaterial.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. Juli 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht so pauschalisieren.
> Ohne irgendwelche Fahrtechnik in Frage stellen zu wollen, habe ich wirklich keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit den DT Laufrädern.
> Aktuell habe ich diese an 3 unterschiedlichen Bikes  (C1, X2 und E1).
> Und bisher keine Probleme damit.
> ...



Ups, habe mich sogar geirrt, gerade nochmal nachgesehen, und beide Bikes und damit auch die Laufräder haben inzwischen über 35000 Tiefenmetern auf der Uhr.


----------



## heizer1980 (18. Juli 2015)

@Maledivo 
Check mal deine Speichen und mach ggf. Etwas Fett auf die Speichenkreuzungengen... hatte ich damals am E1 mit den E2000 Laufrädern... Bin verrückt geworden. Neues Tretlager,  Sattelstütze  und auch Züge gecheckt, gefettet und am Ende waren Es nur ein paar Speichen


----------



## dopero (18. Juli 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Naja könnte mehr Geschichten von deren "Service" erzählen, aber summa summarum - kauf dir einfach Qualität wie z.B. von Mavic oder Easton.


Das ist jetzt aber auch ein Scherz oder? Bei meinem Händler stehen gerade diverse defekte Laufräder dieser beiden Marken. Mavic Service ist inzwischen echt "super", es gibt nur noch ein europaweites Servicecenter in FR. Easton kann teilweise nicht mal Ersatzteile (einzelne Freiläufe) für Laufräder liefern, die noch innerhalb der 2 jährigen Gewährleistung sind. Da muss der Kunde wohl warten bis man nach ausführlicher Begutachtung sich dazu durchringt als Ersatz einen Freilauf inkl. neuem, aktuellem Laufrad zu schicken. Bei beiden Firmen dauert die Bearbeitung normalerweise mehrere Wochen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. Juli 2015)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> @Maledivo
> Check mal deine Speichen und mach ggf. Etwas Fett auf die Speichenkreuzungengen... hatte ich damals am E1 mit den E2000 Laufrädern... Bin verrückt geworden. Neues Tretlager,  Sattelstütze  und auch Züge gecheckt, gefettet und am Ende waren Es nur ein paar Speichen



Ui, auch interessant. 
Muss ich mir für den nächsten "Problemfall" mal merken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (18. Juli 2015)

Hörte sich wirklich wie ein karben vom Tretlager/Kurbel Bereich an... Hat mich lange in die Irre geführt


----------



## Maledivo (18. Juli 2015)

[email protected] Alle!

Danke für Eure Tipps! Habe Fehler behoben - es war vom Lager/Kurbel. Ich habe es nach dem Tour ausgebaut, gereinigt, neu gefettet und 40 NM befestigt (lt. E13 sollte zwischen 40 und 48 NM sein). Nun gibt es kein Knacken mehr.

Erste Steinschläge sind schon zu sehen  ->  dann habe ich es richtig gemacht 

Gut zu wissen wo die mögliche etwaige Fehlerquelle sind.

Anbei ein paar Fotos vom Tour!


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Juli 2015)

sauber!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. Juli 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> [email protected] Alle!
> 
> Danke für Eure Tipps! Habe Fehler behoben - es war vom Lager/Kurbel. Ich habe es nach dem Tour ausgebaut, gereinigt, neu gefettet und 40 NM befestigt (lt. E13 sollte zwischen 40 und 48 NM sein). Nun gibt es kein Knacken mehr.
> 
> ...



Hihihì, da freuen sich ja die Tierschützer. 
"Artgerechte Haltung!"


----------



## Düst__ (19. Juli 2015)

zum thema laufräder: dt, mavic, easton.... egal! Stabilität steht und fällt mit der qualität des einspeichens. Es gibt hier leute, die haben sich aufs einspeichen spezialisiert. Nehmen sich auch sehr viel zeit dafür. Wenn die freaks dann nagelneue (auch sehr teure und angeblich super hochwertige) räder in die finger bekommen, schütteln sie verwundert den kopf. Zitat: "1000+Euros für nen satz? und sowas von schlecht eingespeicht....unglaublich" 

Und dann kommt halt noch der bekannte faktor "leichtbau" dazu... 

Ist ein glückspiel: ein einschlag an genau der richtigen bzw falschen stelle, nimmt dem schwächsten glied (speiche) jeglich stabilität ab. TATAAAAA da ist er: der schlag in der felge


----------



## JoniMcFlup (20. Juli 2015)

Kurze Info zur Steckachse E1 2015, wer mit der DT Swiss nicht zufrieden ist.

Die Extralite BlackLock 12.4 ist eingetroffen und passt perfekt!

@Maledivo deine Federgabel scheint nicht richtig eingestellt, es wird zu wenig Federweg genutzt lt. Deinen Fotos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (20. Juli 2015)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> Kurze Info zur Steckachse E1 2015, wer mit der DT Swiss nicht zufrieden ist.
> 
> Die Extralite BlackLock 12.4 ist eingetroffen und passt perfekt!



Na also


----------



## Maledivo (20. Juli 2015)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> Kurze Info zur Steckachse E1 2015, wer mit der DT Swiss nicht zufrieden ist.
> 
> Die Extralite BlackLock 12.4 ist eingetroffen und passt perfekt!
> 
> @Maledivo deine Federgabel scheint nicht richtig eingestellt, es wird zu wenig Federweg genutzt lt. Deinen Fotos...



Nee der ist schon richtig. Wenn ich die ganze Strecke gefahren bin, ist kaum noch freie Federweg übrig. (15 mm).


----------



## Aldetruller (30. Juli 2015)

Neue Ergon GE1, KS Southpaw und 77designz Crashplate!! Hat sich in Saalbach auf allen Trails top geschlagen. So gut, dass es im September direkt nochmal hin geht!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## XDennisX (31. Juli 2015)

@Gianty :
Siehst ja genau wie ein Rotwild-Team-Fahrer aus


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## Bensemer (1. August 2015)

War heute mal im Paradies und habe meine Felge zum richten da gelassen. Hab es mit nem Arbeitskollegen versucht der schon einige achter rausbekommen hat aber er hat es auch nicht hinbekommen...




Hab dann mal was anderes vom Wellman mitgenommen und bin gleich ne schöne Tour gefahren










Leider kein Bild in Action wie ihr das macht weil ich alleine gefahren bin.
Fait: Specialized baut auch kein Schrott aber wen ich mir noch ein Fully gönne wird es ein Q oder X1


----------



## 123disco (2. August 2015)

..ganz schön mutig hier Specialized-Bilder zu posten

Zum Q1 kann ich dir bald mehr berichten. ..noch in der Einstellphase ( da falscher Dämpfer drin war ) , aber es wird immer spaßiger mit dem Bike.
Soviel vorab; Q1 und X1 tüchtig testen. Q1 ersetzt das C1 eigentlich als schneller Tourer und Trailbike komplett, das X1 liegt dann eher schon Richtung Enduro, als Zweitrad


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. August 2015)

@*Bensemer*:
Was für Felgen sind das, wo ihr den Achter nicht mehr rausbekommen habt?


----------



## Bensemer (2. August 2015)

DT Swiss X1900


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. August 2015)

.


----------



## Maledivo (3. August 2015)

Beide RW Bikes auf Touren - Der Kumpel ist mit dem C1 gefahren.

Ich könnte mit E1 gut mithalten auf lange Tour, bin aber danach platt. Diese Woche geht´s wieder auf Trails .


----------



## ScottRog69 (3. August 2015)

ALso ich möchte in meien E1 Carbonis keinen Acter erleben... dann würdens nämlich Brechen! )
Aber by the way. Habe seit ein paar Wochen auch extremes knacksen am 2012/2013 E1 Evo. Nur im Tritt, Stehend und Sitzend. Nicht beim Rollen oder springen. Habe Pedale, Sattelstütze, Dämpfer ausgebaut und neu gefettet. An die Gelenke & Lager der schwingen habe ich mich nicht getraut nur gelöst, gesäubert und etwas mit Brunox behandelt. Hat nichts gebracht.Glaube aber nicht das es vom Ritzelpaket oder den Speichen kommt.. evtl. Gabelkrone... hört sich ebr eher nach unterer Mitte an. Knackssuche ist Scheisse!!! ;///


----------



## Maledivo (3. August 2015)

Bei mir war der Kurbel nicht richtig fest angezogen. Seit dem ich nach Richtwert angezogen habe ist nun Ruhe.

Könnte evtl. Bei dir sein.

Wie alt ist Dein Innenlager?


----------



## ScottRog69 (3. August 2015)

@Maledivo. Bj. 2012. Bike hat etwa 1500km runter. Kurbel ausgebaut, gesäubert, lager von innen gefettet. So fest es geht die Plastikmutter wieder angezogen, die Klemmschrauben der Pedalachse wie vorgeschrieben. Das hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## Maledivo (3. August 2015)

Leitungshalter gelockert und geprüft?

Da war bei meinem C1 einmal der Fall.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (3. August 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Leitungshalter gelockert und geprüft?
> 
> Da war bei meinem C1 einmal der Fall.



Das kenne ich von meinem X2 auch. Verrückt wie sich ein paar Spannungen zwischen Zügen und Rahmen bemerkbar machen können.


----------



## Kiefer (3. August 2015)

Heute auch gemeinsam unterwegs.....


----------



## ScottRog69 (3. August 2015)

Mei, hab nie Zeit eben und keiner biked in meiner  Nähe! Alle faul  und keine Trails in meiner Umgebung .... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (3. August 2015)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Heute auch gemeinsam unterwegs.....



Rotwild sind doch Rudeltiere, also mindestens zu zweit ist Pflicht!


----------



## Maledivo (3. August 2015)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Mei, hab nie Zeit eben und keiner biked in meiner  Nähe! Alle faul  und keine Trails in meiner Umgebung .... .



Zieht nach Koblenz um, es gibt mindestens 2 E1 Fahrern und megatolle Trails!!!


----------



## at021971 (4. August 2015)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> ...Habe seit ein paar Wochen auch extremes knacksen am 2012/2013 E1 Evo. Nur im Tritt, Stehend und Sitzend. Nicht beim Rollen oder springen. Habe Pedale, Sattelstütze, Dämpfer ausgebaut und neu gefettet. An die Gelenke & Lager der schwingen habe ich mich nicht getraut nur gelöst, gesäubert und etwas mit Brunox behandelt. Hat nichts gebracht.Glaube aber nicht das es vom Ritzelpaket oder den Speichen kommt.. evtl. Gabelkrone... hört sich ebr eher nach unterer Mitte an. Knackssuche ist Scheisse!!! ;///



Schau Dir mal die Punkte an, an denen die Züge am Rahmen oder auch Schaltwerk befestigt sind. Da kann es durch Schmutz oder auch durch sich zurückziehende/verkürzende Aussenhüllen zu Geräuschen kommen. Hat mich auch letztes Jahr in den Wahnsinn getrieben getrieben, bis ich darauf gekommen bin und die innenliegenden Metallspiralen zurückgeschnitten hatte. Dann war endlich wieder Ruhe.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. August 2015)

Da steckt noch einiges im alten X1!


----------



## Maledivo (5. August 2015)

Cool! 

Passt nur auf dass Deine Lebensgefährtin dich nicht überholt


----------



## Bensemer (5. August 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> @*Bensemer*:
> Was für Felgen sind das, wo ihr den Achter nicht mehr rausbekommen habt?


Hab das Ding übrigens wieder, Aussage Werkstatt: Erschwertes Zentrieren da heftiger achter. 100% rund läuft sie auch nicht mehr uns wenn was dran ist  zb Speiche reißt,  dann sollte ich das Laufrad ersetzen und nichts mehr austauschen. Speichenspannung war in Ordnung. 
Auf meine Frage ob es mit meiner überdurchschnittlichen Körpermasse zu tun haben könnte (~94) bekam ich als Antwort das es eher die grobe Benutzung und das Einsatzgebiet war. An der Felge sieht man auch den Einschlag...

Läuft wohl doch auf ein Q1 oder X1 raus. Irgendwann mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (5. August 2015)

Wo warst du? Bikerstreff??

Das X2 steht immer noch bei dir um die Ecke zu ner Proberunde bereit..


----------



## systemgewicht (5. August 2015)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrippp!


----------



## systemgewicht (5. August 2015)

Wie ein erschossener Hirsch, meinten sie im anderen Forum....


----------



## ScottRog69 (5. August 2015)

Nur ein toter Hirsch  ist ein... äh, lassen wir das!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. August 2015)

Ist echt stark wie gut die das schon integriert haben, da wird man in ein paar Jahren tatsächlich mal Probe fahren müssen


----------



## Bensemer (6. August 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Wo warst du? Bikerstreff??
> 
> Das X2 steht immer noch bei dir um die Ecke zu ner Proberunde bereit..



Nein, beim Bikerstreff war ich nur einmal drin... hälst du was von dem Laden?
Ich war beim Wellmann, kennst du den?

Ich glaube wenn ich wirklich nochmal ein 26" Rad kaufe dann das X45, soviel teurer ist das dann auch nicht mehr. Hab da 2 bei den RPD'S gesehen und die sind richtig lecker


----------



## ScottRog69 (6. August 2015)

Statt zum Wellmann,  schaut doch mal  bei www.radsport360.de vorbei.  Ist unser RW Dealer,  gute Preise  und Service. Empfinde  Wellmann als ApothekeBund die Beratung war mehr als mies.


----------



## Groudon (6. August 2015)

Was haltet ihr vom R.X1 650b in Größe S für mein Mädel mit 1.65m? Das X1 ist doch an sich ein sehr Tourentaugliches MTB mit ausreichend Reserven und gutem Sicherheitsgefühl. Und wieviel Gramm liegen zwischen dem X1 650b und X2 26" Rahmen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. August 2015)

Kann man ein Gefühl in Gramm ausdrücken?


----------



## ScottRog69 (6. August 2015)

Groudon schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom R.X1 650b in Größe S für mein Mädel mit 1.65m? Das X1 ist doch an sich ein sehr Tourentaugliches MTB mit ausreichend Reserven und gutem Sicherheitsgefühl. Und wieviel Gramm liegen zwischen dem X1 650b und X2 26" Rahmen?




Kommt darauf an.. wie dein Mädel fährt? Gut und sicher? Downhill und Traillastig? ODer leiber schnelle und sportliche Touren bergauf und auf Walödwegen/ Schotter? Bei 1,65m und wahrscheinlich um die 50 Kg. brauchts da wirklich 140mm Federweg? Oder wäre sie nicht mit einem C1 eher besser bedient? Sportliche aber komfortable Geometrie, einfacher vom Handling her, Schnell im Wald und auf Schotter. Meine Frau war mit Ihrem C1 sogar schon 3mal im Bikepark. Das X1 war nie ein Thema für uns 1,74m und 63Kg. 

GUte Fahrt...

Rog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (6. August 2015)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Statt zum Wellmann,  schaut doch mal  bei www.radsport360.de vorbei.  Ist unser RW Dealer,  gute Preise  und Service. Empfinde  Wellmann als ApothekeBund die Beratung war mehr als mies.


Danke fden Tipp, die Seite kannte ich noch nicht aber werde ich mir heute abend mal ansehen.
Wenn wir schon bei den Händlern sind, was haltet ihr von Schaltwerk-Bikes? Der hat ja auch recht viel online stehen. War schonmal jemand dort im Laden? Das würde mich ja auch mal reizen. Hab schon 2x dort bestellt und war sehr zufrieden. Beim zweiten mal konnte er mir nicht die richtige Größe liefern und hat mir dann das teurere Nachfolgemodell für den selben Preis angeboten


----------



## Maledivo (6. August 2015)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Danke fden Tipp, die Seite kannte ich noch nicht aber werde ich mir heute abend mal ansehen.
> Wenn wir schon bei den Händlern sind, was haltet ihr von Schaltwerk-Bikes? Der hat ja auch recht viel online stehen. War schonmal jemand dort im Laden? Das würde mich ja auch mal reizen. Hab schon 2x dort bestellt und war sehr zufrieden. Beim zweiten mal konnte er mir nicht die richtige Größe liefern und hat mir dann das teurere Nachfolgemodell für den selben Preis angeboten



Schaltwerk kann ich voll empfehlen.

Der Matthias ist sehr nett. Habe beide Bikes bei ihm erworben. Würde immer wieder machen.


----------



## Kiefer (6. August 2015)

Schaltwerk Cochem


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. August 2015)

In Kolblenz ist noch der Radsport Regenhard.
Er hat zwar wenig auf Lager und ist etwas chaotisch (sein Laden ist auch immer dermaßen überlaufen!), aber er hat Ahnung und ist zuverlässig- Preise ähnlich Schaltwerk


----------



## Erka (6. August 2015)

@systemgewicht:  Was für ein Schutzblech hast du da am Hinterrad?
Schaut recht vernünftig aus...
(über Schönheit muss man bei Schutzblechen ned reden )


----------



## Maledivo (6. August 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> In Kolblenz ist noch der Radsport Regenhard.
> Er hat zwar wenig auf Lager und ist etwas chaotisch (sein Laden ist auch immer dermaßen überlaufen!), aber er hat Ahnung und ist zuverlässig- Preise ähnlich Schaltwerk



Jedenfalls hat er was ich damals dringend gebraucht habe (Schaltauge). Freundlich ist er auch.


----------



## ScottRog69 (6. August 2015)

Hi!

War auch schon bei Matthias "Schaltwerk" Knigge in Cochem. Hatten dort ein C1 FS 29pro  in L. aus 2013 als Vorführer für 1899,00 mit Zubehör gekauft. Top Bilke, Top Typ! Aber bisserl weit von Rödermark/ Darmstadt aus.


----------



## Bensemer (6. August 2015)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> ...aber bisserl weit von Darmstadt aus.


Aber die Reise lohnt sich? Ich wohne ja auch in der Ecke


----------



## Maledivo (6. August 2015)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Aber die Reise lohnt sich? Ich wohne ja auch in der Ecke



Es lohnt sich!!! Es gibt dann eine Tasse Espresso und mehrere Rotwild live zu sehen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tandu (6. August 2015)

Meins ist auch von Schaltwerk und ich war sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Groudon (6. August 2015)

Ich habe meinen R2 29 HT Rahmen, meine Kind Shock Lev und paar Kleinteile auch bei ihm gekauft und ein Bekannter hat sich ein X45 bei ihm geholt. Sind beide mehr als zufrieden! 

Ich werde, wenn es wieder ein Rotwild wird, bei ihm kaufen!


----------



## oneeasy (6. August 2015)

Hallo Leute, ich wollte mich auch von Euch "Rotwilder" verabschieden da ich ab jetzt mit einem Rocky Mountain unterwegs  bin und das nach einigen Jahren Rotwild..... Aber so ist das eben man muss auch mal was anderes unter dem Hintern fahren. Naja meine Frau und meiner Tochter fahren ja weiterhin Rotwild. Also macht es erst mal gut Tschau


----------



## 123disco (7. August 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Da steckt noch einiges im alten X1!


Jetzt Fox - Dämpfer Testfahrer geworden? ..gibt's das Teil überhaupt zu kaufen


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. August 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Jetzt Fox - Dämpfer Testfahrer geworden? ..gibt's das Teil überhaupt zu kaufen


Einem netten Händler mal in die Vitriene gegriffen, ist aber wieder zurück bei ihm.
Das Teil kann man schon kaufen.


----------



## systemgewicht (7. August 2015)

Erka schrieb:


> @systemgewicht:  Was für ein Schutzblech hast du da am Hinterrad?
> Schaut recht vernünftig aus...
> (über Schönheit muss man bei Schutzblechen ned reden )


Mudhugger (themudhugger.eu)
Ich habe noch keine Regenfahrt damit gemacht, in so fern kann ich zur "Abschirmungswirkung" noch nichts sagen.
Ich finde den Mudhugger eben recht unauffällig jedenfalls besser als so einen sattelstützenmontiertes Schmutzfänger.

Hinweis: Die Montage ist mit 6 oder 8 Kabelbindern, also nicht mal so eben abzunehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (8. August 2015)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an.. wie dein Mädel fährt? Meine Frau war mit Ihrem C1 sogar schon 3mal im Bikepark. Das X1 war nie ein Thema für uns 1,74m und 63Kg.
> Rog


..und zwischen ein X und C passt immer noch ein Q!

C1 & Q1 Rahmen ist leichter, filigraner und mit schönen Details, das Einsatzgebiet dann mehr Richtung Tour und insgesamt straffer. Je nach Größe könnte man auch über ein X1 26er nachdenken, da vom Handling wendiger und der Rahmen (zB beim Grünen Kunstrasen) richtig günstig zu haben ist. 

Das X2 ist 2011er Technik, chic, aber doch in Details eine Evolutionsstufe darunter.


----------



## ScottRog69 (8. August 2015)

Ja Q1 Wäre auch nicht so verkehrt.  Ich kenne sllerdings kaum ein Mädel / eine Frau von 20 bis 40, die ihr Allmountain, 140mm oder Enduro  viel "artgerecht" bewegt.  Die meisten Racen und Touren durch die Wälder.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. August 2015)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Ja Q1 Weare auch nicht so verkehrt.  Ich kenne kein Mädel / Frau von 20 bis 40, die ihr Allmountin, 140mm oder Enduro  "artgerecht" bewegt.  Die meisten Race und Touren durch die Wälder.


Wenn du mir "artgrechte Haltung" genau definierst, dann nennen ich dir die Mädels.
Vielleicht geht es auch nur mal ums "Wohlfühlen" und einem fehlerverzeihendes Fahrwerk welches eine gewisse Sicherheit vermittelt?


----------



## ScottRog69 (8. August 2015)

Artgerecht : damit, meine ich Frauen die oft auch die Trails suchen,  oft In die Berge fahren um leichtes Downhill zu fahren. Die evtl, auch mal mit dem Bike in einen Park  gehen. Einfach,  die härtere Gangart eines AM oder Enduro  nutzen. Das, sollte nicht diskriminierend sein. Eine Bekannte habe ich, die fährt wie Wutz Sie hat ein 140mm AM von Trek. Sonst fahren alle eher mehr  "spazieren  / CC".


----------



## TrailProf (10. August 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hat hier niemand das R.R2 FS 29? Konnte es zwar Probe fahren, Praxisberichte würden mich aber trotzdem interessieren.


Doch, und zwar in Größe L, Modelljahr 2014, mit folgenden Anpassungen:
Übersetzung: vo.: 22/38 zu hi. 11/36
Gabel: 120 mm FW
Lenker: 740 mm breit, 15 mm Rise
Reifen: XKing, RKing mit 26" Latexschläuchen (passen mit Gefummel wirklich auf 29" Felgen)

Für mich das optimale Bike für sportliche Langstrecken. Bin dafür vorher ein R.C1 HT gefahren. Durch die in dieser Gewichtsklasse immer noch einmaligen 115 mm FW hinten wirklich sehr komfortabel zu fahren. Daher habe ich auch die 100mm Gabel tauschen lassen, so passen die Federwege m.M.n besser zusammen. Die Steigfähigkeit ist dennoch weiterhin enorm und die Laufruhe bei hohem Tempo ja sowieso. In sehr verwinkelten Passagen muß man natürlich etwas mehr arbeiten als mit dem C1 in 26", aber für meine Begriffe alles im grünen Bereich.
Die Rahmensteifigkeit ist für mein fahrfertiges Gewicht von ca. 88 kg i.O., jedenfalls bringe ich die Fuhre nicht zum Flattern, und auch beim Bremsen kommt keine Unruhe auf.
Als winzige Verbesserung würde ich mir lediglich eine deutlichere Abstufung des CTD-Dämpfers wünschen, so das der Climb Modus noch etwas straffer wäre. Aber das ist "meckern" auf sehr hohem Niveau.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (11. August 2015)

Moin, weiss jemand ob es irgendwo ein Titankettenblatt für die TRS+ Kurbel vom Rotwild E1 Perf. 2015 gibt?


----------



## ScottRog69 (11. August 2015)

@ trailprof. Schick deinen Dämpfer zu: http://www.tftuned.com/tech-help/72-push
Beschreibe kurz, was dir fehlt und du erkennst ihn nicht wieder.


----------



## Kiefer (11. August 2015)

Mein Junior möchte für sein X1 eine Kettenführung....
Könnte ihr mir da was empfehlen, habe da absolut keine Erfahrung ?

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## ScottRog69 (11. August 2015)

Bin top zufrieden am E1: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/e-thirteen-heim-3rs-kettenfuhrung-/rp-prod50905


----------



## Maledivo (11. August 2015)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Mein Junior möchte für sein X1 eine Kettenführung....
> Könnte ihr mir da was empfehlen, habe da absolut keine Erfahrung ?
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas



1-Fach oder 2-Fach

Bei 2-Fach und ISCG 05 würde ich E13 TRS+ DMB Dual Guide empfehlen! Bin sehr zufrieden damit. (Siehe mein Fotoalbum, E1)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (12. August 2015)

Okay, schaue ich mir mal an...


----------



## Maledivo (12. August 2015)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Okay, schaue ich mir mal an...



Musst Du mal gelegentlich bei Ebay schauen, ich könnte für meins als Neu für 40 € erwerben (Kostet normal so etwas mehr als 100 €).


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. August 2015)

Die Heim 3 müsste ich noch im Keller rumfliegen haben aber sie taugt mMn genauso wenig wie die SRAM X Guide die momentan am Bike ist.

Beim nächsten mal hole ich mir direkt die o.g. E13. Da scheint mir die untere Führungsrolle mit dem seitlichen Leitblech stabiler zu sein....

Oder doch gleich die neue XT 1x11 und dann ist Ruhe


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2015)

Ich fahre die alte Heim2 die original verbaut war.
Da hab ich einfach die Rolle von Canyon darngeschraubt.
Hat Edelstahllager und ich weicher, läuft also leiser.


----------



## 123disco (12. August 2015)

..guter Tipp, ich hatte die Heim2 mit originalem Führungsrad als lauten Bremsklotz direkt abgebaut und reiß mir seitdem lieber gelegentlich den C-guide ab...

Ansonsten würde ich über Kombi Kettenführung/Bashguard als treusorgender (und kettenblattzahlender) Familienvater nachdenken


----------



## 123disco (12. August 2015)

Nochmal Fahrbericht zum Q1:

Optikfaktor:  +++ schonmal sehr hoch; diverse Mitfahrer am WE waren vom filigranen Rahmen mit den schönen Details ziemlich begeistert. (Speziell die Liteville-Fahrer waren im Direktvergleich der Geometrie ziemlich angetan)

Langstreckentauglichkeit: ++ bin seit langem (evtl sogar erste Mal) locker 70km-Tour mit viel knackigen Anstiegen/Abfahrten gefahren; ohne Schmerzen (weder in Beinen, Rücken, Po), was ich mit meinem E1´11 nicht geschafft/gemacht hätte. Man sitzt halt etwas tourenorientierter und entspannter. Die 11,9kg vs 14,4 und Reifenwahl RocketRon 2,25 vs MMarry/NNic 2,4  auf 1400g LRS statt EX1750 werden da natürlich einiges erleichtert haben.

Trailtauglichkeit: ++ Anlieger, kleine schnelle Schwünge und saubere Sprünge machen viel Spaß. Technikübungen und Tricks gehen leichter, obwohl das sonst recht straffe Heck beim Abspringen zum wegsinken neigt ..aber...

Sicherheitsgefühl: +- Man kann ja nur vergleichen: Das E1 mit 180mm geizt einfach nicht mit Sicherheitsgefühl. Das Q1 will ordentlich gefahren werden, ist im Heck recht direkt und Motto: "lieber auf Stein draufhalten als Unruhe durch Umfahren" ist nicht mehr.  Klasse für die eigene Technik und Aufmerksamkeitschulung, aber Trails, bekommen neue Herausforderung und ich hab nun 10qcm weniger Hautschichten auf dem Po.

..ob durch schlecht verzögernde Formula TheOne  (werden getauscht)
oder dem Ron der gewohnte Gripp fehlt (teste mal HD & NN)
oder eine 32/140er ganz anders bügelt als 36/180...
oder ob man einen Manual vielleicht nicht auf Tour, sondern in vertrauterem Gelände und mit vertrauterem Rad üben sollte...

..wird sich zeigen. Soweit aber schon ganz angetan.


----------



## TrailProf (12. August 2015)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> @ trailprof. Schick deinen Dämpfer zu: http://www.tftuned.com/tech-help/72-push
> Beschreibe kurz, was dir fehlt und du erkennst ihn nicht wieder.


Danke für den Tipp, das werde ich wohl machen sobald der erste Service ansteht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2015)

Oder du kaufst dir einen neuen Float DPS, der hat einen echten Lockout wie man ihn dir auch bei tf nicht basteln kann (ohne die restliche Perfomance mit zu beschneiden).


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ..guter Tipp, ich hatte die Heim2 mit originalem Führungsrad als lauten Bremsklotz direkt abgebaut und reiß mir seitdem lieber gelegentlich den C-guide ab...
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich über Kombi Kettenführung/Bashguard als treusorgender (und kettenblattzahlender) Familienvater nachdenken


das original Führungsrad für die Heim2 ist sowieso nur schwer zu bekommen.
Ganzer Satz mit Schraube und Scheiben haben bei Canyon um 10,-€ gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2015)

und das passiert wenn alte Männer mit Laptop, Kreditkarte und einer Flache Wein alleine zu Hause gelassen werden: "KLICK"


----------



## Maledivo (12. August 2015)

Cool


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2015)

Ich muss jetzt aber wieder neuen Wein kaufen...


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. August 2015)

Nice 

Bei mir gab´s auch was neues....





Und was soll ich sagen.... Scaled sizing funktioniert nicht nur bei LV prächtig


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Nice
> 
> Bei mir gab´s auch was neues....
> Anhang anzeigen 411626
> ...


Scaled würde nur funktionieren wenn der Rahmen dafür konzipiert wäre.
Aber das ist weder bei LV noch bei Rotwild so.

Zum Glück hackt nur LV auf diesem Blödsinn rum.


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. August 2015)

Schon mal die Kombi am E1 so gefahren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2015)

Ich mag schon vorne einen 2,4TK in Kombi mit was kleinem am Hinterrad nicht.

Ich werde weder Sitz- noch Lenkwinkel abflachen, noch das Tretlager anheben.
Und besonders der Nebeneffekt den Achsabstand zwischen Tretlager und Radachsen nach oben zu verlegen ist geometrischer Unsinn.

Wer sowas machen will (und dann noch in der Komi mit der 26" Gabel und deren größeren Vorlauf) kann das gerne tun.
Ich halte das für eine Art des "mitreden wollen", aber nicht für eine sinnvolle Veränderung am Bike...


----------



## 123disco (12. August 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> und das passiert wenn alte Männer mit Laptop, Kreditkarte und einer Flache Wein alleine zu Hause gelassen werden: "KLICK"


..tüchtig absaufen und bestellen, gegen leichtes absaufen..


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. August 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich mag schon vorne einen 2,4TK in Kombi mit was kleinem am Hinterrad nicht.
> 
> Wer fährt auch schon nen Luftballon...
> 
> ...


----------



## Andi_72 (12. August 2015)

[QUOTE="RockyRider66, post: 13157110, member: 80773

Zum Glück hackt nur LV auf diesem Blödsinn rum.[/QUOTE]
Wäre lv die kath. Kirche und wären wir noch im Mittelalter, würde man dich jetzt als ketzer verbrennen....;-))


(Aber ich hoffe auch das die bald mit dem Unsinn aufhören, geschweige denn andere damit infizieren....!)


----------



## 123disco (12. August 2015)

..na so neu und blöd ist das Konzept nicht und im Motocross gibt´s kaum ein Bike mit gleicher Reifenkombi oder gleicher Größe.

(aber seit der Manfred von LV abgeworben wurde und nun mit Harald abhängt, sind die wirklich richtig "evil")


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2015)

@Mr.Nice:

ich habe schon den Scaled- Unsinn testen dürfen.
Und womöglich bin ich schon mit verschieden großen Rädern rumgefahren als du noch nicht auf der Welt gewesen bist.

LV/ Syntace wollen ihre alten Rahmen loswerden und möglichst viele Laufräder verkaufen.
U. a. in der Freeride ist das Scaled 601 im Vergleich zu den anderen Testbikes nicht gut angekommen.
Erst als die Tester probeweise ein 26" Rad eingebaut hatten wurde wieder ein Schuh draus.

Da kann man bei LV predigen wie man will, auch deren Bikes fahren diesseits der Physik.
Scaled nur wenn der Rahmen dafür ausgerichtet ist, so wie beim Mopped.

Und dass das auch die Käufer bemerkt haben spiegelt sich im BikeMarket wieder, schau mal nach.
Das Rotwildkonzept des neuen X ist mir da schon ehrlicher.

Du kannst natürlich fahren was du möchtest, ich will dir nicht ans Bein pissen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. August 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ..na so neu und blöd ist das Konzept nicht und im Motocross gibt´s kaum ein Bike mit gleicher Reifenkombi oder gleicher Größe.



Das gab es vor Jahren schon mal an DH Bikes und hatte sich dort nicht bewährt. Beim MotoCross macht es Sinn und hat einen anderen Hintergrund.


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. August 2015)

Jungs, Jungs, Jungs...  Radon hatte das doch auch im Programm http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/superenduro/swoop-175/swoop-175-70-expert/​
Einfach mal testen und sich nicht auf bloße Zahlen und graue Theorie verlassen.

Ich kann nur sagen, das mir das 650 b VR taugt da der
Vorderreifen für ein leicht verbessertes Überrollverhalten sorgt, vor allem aber auch für einen etwas facheren Lenkwinkel. Ich bin selten ein so ausgewogenes und gut balanciertes Bike gefahren.

Rider66
Alles gut - passt schon *  ￼*__


----------



## 123disco (13. August 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Das gab es vor Jahren schon mal an DH Bikes und hatte sich dort nicht bewährt. Beim MotoCross macht es Sinn und hat einen anderen Hintergrund.


Ooops, stimmt! Du hattest ja schon ein MX - Vorleben...


----------



## ScottRog69 (14. August 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> und das passiert wenn alte Männer mit Laptop, Kreditkarte und einer Flache Wein alleine zu Hause gelassen werden: "KLICK"


Wss hat es noch gekostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (15. August 2015)

Hallo,

habe gestern festgestellt, das mein Tretlager bei Belastung knackt. Nach Ausbau der Kurbel stellt sich heraus, das das rechte Lager nur noch ruckartig sich bewegen lässt, das linke dagegen ganz geschmeidig läuft.

Nach den Ausbau des rechten Lagers finde ich die Bezeichnung SM BB 71-41

Leider finde ich im Internet nur SM BB 71-41A bzw. B

Was ist das Richtige Lager?

Gibt es hochwertigere Lager?

Fahre ein X1 von 2014.

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. August 2015)

Nimm die aktuellen XTR.
2016er noch nicht,  die Generation davor. 
 Sind deutlich besser gedichtet und laufen leichter.
Bezeichnung habe ich leider nicht.
Ich glaube die kosten um 30,-€.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (15. August 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nimm die aktuellen XTR.
> 2016er noch nicht,  die Generation davor.
> Sind deutlich besser gedichtet und laufen leichter.
> Bezeichnung habe ich leider nicht.
> Ich glaube die kosten um 30,-€.




Hallo Rocky,

Welche Bezeichnug haben die?

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## at021971 (15. August 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> ...Nach den Ausbau des rechten Lagers finde ich die Bezeichnung SM BB 71-41
> Leider finde ich im Internet nur SM BB 71-41A bzw. B
> Was ist das Richtige Lager?...


Das SM BB71-41A hat eine Gehäusebreite von 89,5/92 mm
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...-Hollowtech-II-Pressfit-41x89-5-92-mm-p43170/

Das SM BB71-41B hat eine Gehäusebreite von 86,5 mm
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...41B-Hollowtech-II-Pressfit-41x86-5-mm-p32953/

Also Tretlager ausmessen, dann kannst Du die Wahl treffen.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (15. August 2015)

Hallo Thomas,

Danke für die Info.

Habe ausgemessen und habe 92mm Breite.


Grüße Matthäus


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. August 2015)

92 ist richtig.
Bezeichnung habe ich leoder nicht mehr.

Aber bei Paul lange habe ich mir damals die Bezeichnung für XTR raus gesucht.
Kosten unwesentlich mehr, haben aber andere Qualität und Dichtungen wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## dopero (15. August 2015)

A ist für MTB und B ist Road. Steht aber eigentlich in jedem Onlineshop, auch bei bike-components mit dabei.
Das XTR sollte das sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. August 2015)

ja das ist es.


----------



## ScottRog69 (15. August 2015)

Mein E1 knackt auch schon wieder. .. aber lager laufen rund, neu gefettet. Die Züge waren es leider auch nicht.  Das knacksen kommt aber nur bei halben Umdrehungen.  Also nicht im rechts / links Kurbel Turnus.  ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. August 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 92 ist richtig.
> Bezeichnung habe ich leoder nicht mehr.
> 
> Aber bei Paul lange habe ich mir damals die Bezeichnung für XTR raus gesucht.
> Kosten unwesentlich mehr, haben aber andere Qualität und Dichtungen wie oben beschrieben.



Hallo, habe eine Frage an die Profis hier.
Da ich ja ein 2014er E1 mit eThirteen - Kurbel habe, würde mich interessieren, ob ich das XTR Innenlager da auch verwenden kann. 
Finde die Kurbel ganz Klasse, aber Lagertechnisch würde ich doch eher auf Shimano setzen. 

Vielen Dank schon mal. 
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Mainbiker363 (15. August 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ja das ist es.




So, habe das neue Lager eingepresst. Werde morgen mal schäum ob das Knacken weg ist.

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Orakel (15. August 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hallo, habe eine Frage an die Profis hier.
> Da ich ja ein 2014er E1 mit eThirteen - Kurbel habe, würde mich interessieren, ob ich das XTR Innenlager da auch verwenden kann.
> Finde die Kurbel ganz Klasse, aber Lagertechnisch würde ich doch eher auf Shimano setzen.
> 
> ...


ich glaube das Funktioniert nicht, die e13Kurbel hat einen anderen Achsdurchmesser wie SH
www.cosmicsports.de/brands/ethirteen/product_categories/678/products


----------



## Maledivo (15. August 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hallo, habe eine Frage an die Profis hier.
> Da ich ja ein 2014er E1 mit eThirteen - Kurbel habe, würde mich interessieren, ob ich das XTR Innenlager da auch verwenden kann.
> Finde die Kurbel ganz Klasse, aber Lagertechnisch würde ich doch eher auf Shimano setzen.
> 
> ...



Musst nur schauen ob Du 30er oder 24er Lager benötigst.

Soviel ich weiß haben E13 seit einiger Zeit auf 30 mm Kurbelwelle gewechselt, so wie bei meinem. Da funktioniert keine Shimano Lager.


----------



## Maledivo (15. August 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> Danke für die Info.
> 
> ...



Falls Dich interessiert, Acros hat Edelstahllager momentan für 55 € im Onlineshop. Von Acros hört man nur Gutes.

http://shop.acros.de/innenlager/a-bb-pressfit/1043/a-bb-press-fit?c=353


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. August 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Falls Dich interessiert, Acros hat Edelstahllager momentan für 55 € im Onlineshop. Von Acros hört man nur Gutes.
> 
> http://shop.acros.de/innenlager/a-bb-pressfit/1043/a-bb-press-fit?c=353



Danke dir für die Info. 
Meine e*thirteen Kurbel hat tatsächlich 30mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (17. August 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Danke dir für die Info.
> Meine e*thirteen Kurbel hat tatsächlich 30mm.



Welches Innenlager hast du? Die Normalen aus Stahl oder die "bessere" aus Titan (die haben goldfarbene Gehäuse).

Für 2015/16 gibt es neuen Innenlager (shimanoähnlich). Vielleicht hat sich lagertechnisch gebessert.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. August 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Welches Innenlager hast du? Die Normalen aus Stahl oder die "bessere" aus Titan (die haben goldfarbene Gehäuse).
> 
> Für 2015/16 gibt es neuen Innenlager (shimanoähnlich). Vielleicht hat sich lagertechnisch gebessert.



Also Gold ist bei mir nirgends dran.
Habe die Kurbel mit den roten Details.

Mal schauen was ich mache. Ist ja im Moment noch nicht akut, aber hab immer mal gerne nen Plan.

Hat denn hier schon mal jemand den direkten Unterschied "erfahren",  zwischen den e*thirteen Kurbeln und Shimano. Fühlt man die angepriesene Steifigkeit einer 30mm Welle?
Habe zwar beides im Fuhrpark, aber halt an unterschiedlichen Rädern. 

Als Shimano Fan denke ich drüber nach ggfs. dann umzurüsten.
 Gruß Dirk


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. August 2015)

Ich habe die Shimano XT mit 24mm Achse und die RaceFace Next SL mit 30er Achse am E1.
Unterschied?
Da müsste ich mir bei 70kg schon was einfallen lassen...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. August 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Shimano XT mit 24mm Achse und die RaceFace Next SL mit 30er Achse am E1.
> Unterschied?
> Da müsste ich mir bei 70kg schon was einfallen lassen...



Okay, bei mir sinds halt ca. 90 kg Fahrfertig mit Rucksack.


----------



## Maledivo (17. August 2015)

Habe an meinem C1 XT + 24 mm und an E1 E13 + 30 mm.

Merke Unterschied gar nichts und wiege 86 kg. Nur merke dass die Lackqualität von Shimano robuster ist. Bei E13 kommen die Scheuern schnell.

Wenn du Kurbel ausbaust, da siehst du Innenlager deutlich, da gibt es in zwei Farben, entweder stahl oder in gold.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. August 2015)

Die Querschnittsfläche und der E-Modul bestimmen die Steifigkeit. Ich wüsste nicht, welcher Biker die aktuellen Kurbeln an die Grenzen bringen könnte.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. August 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Habe an meinem C1 XT + 24 mm und an E1 E13 + 30 mm.
> 
> Merke Unterschied gar nichts und wiege 86 kg. Nur merke dass die Lackqualität von Shimano robuster ist. Bei E13 kommen die Scheuern schnell.
> 
> Wenn du Kurbel ausbaust, da siehst du Innenlager deutlich, da gibt es in zwei Farben, entweder stahl oder in gold.



Alles klar, danke dir bzw. euch. So ungefähr empfinde ich das auch. Beziehungsweise merke halt auch nicht wirklich etwas.
Dann wird bei verschlissenen Blättern, wohl doch ne Shimano Kurbel samt Lager drauf kommen.  ;-)))


----------



## 123disco (18. August 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> ..merke dass die Lackqualität von Shimano robuster ist. Bei E13 kommen die Scheuern schnell...


..Bekannter hat die neue 8000er Serie frisch am Rad. Da hat Shimano aufgeholt: im Vergleich zu meiner 4 Jahre alten schwarzen XT sieht die neue fertig aus.

Ps. wer so gemein sein sollte, seinen 2011er E1 Hirschen weitergeben zu wollen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/635681-suche-rotwild-r-e1-rahmen-suche-suche-r-e1-rahmen-suche


----------



## Orakel (18. August 2015)

ich merke bei meinen 73Kg auch keinen unterschied in der Steifigkeit zwischen der XT 2fach und der e13 2fach,ebenso wenig in der Schaltperformance.
Die Optik passt nach fast 2J. auch noch.


----------



## Maledivo (18. August 2015)

Da ich die ganze Woche krankheitsbedingt nicht arbeiten und auch nicht biken kann, so nutze ich die Zeit nach einige Ergänzungen für mein E1.

Einige Teile hatte ich provisorisch gekauft und am Bike aufgebaut, damit E1 auch schneller fertig und fahrbereit wird .

Hatte den neuen Vorbau und Lenker in Betracht genommen:

Arcos Vorbau 50 mm (http://shop.acros.de/vorbau/gothic/1316/acros-popular-und-gothic-stem?c=361)

Arcos Lenker 780 mm (http://shop.acros.de/lenker/936/acros-lenker?c=357)

Da beide relativ neu auf Markt ist und online kaum Bewertung gibt, daher die Frage, habt Ihr oder Eure Bekanntschaft Erfahrungen gemacht?

Ursprünglich wollte ich Syntace Vorbau-Set (Vetor 7075 und Megaforce 2) holen.

Vielleicht soll ich ein wenig warten bis meine Fahrstill mit E1 verenit ist, dann würde ich Carbon Lenker holen. Mit welchem habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht? Es sollte mindestens 780 mm sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burt4711 (18. August 2015)

Hi,

Hab bei meinem neuen R.C1 HT das Problem, dass die Sattelstüte/ der Sattelschnellspanner beim treten klärende Geräusche macht.
Anhalten, Spanner los, einmal Sattel drehen, Spanner fest und ohne Geräusche weiterfahren.
Wenn es soweit ist, Stütze raus, fetten, Klemme ab und auseinandergenommen, fetten , alles wieder zusammen bauen und dann ist für einige Fahrten Ruhe.

Habe den Schnellspanner im Verdacht.

Kennt einer die Probleme? Bin nicht der Leichteste, aber hab das noch bei keinem Bike gehabt.

VG


----------



## Maledivo (18. August 2015)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hab bei meinem neuen R.C1 HT das Problem, dass die Sattelstüte/ der Sattelschnellspanner beim treten klärende Geräusche macht.
> Anhalten, Spanner los, einmal Sattel drehen, Spanner fest und ohne Geräusche weiterfahren.
> ...



Bei mir war dass original Rotwild-Sattelklemme nie fest genug spannen kann, sowohl bei C1 als auch bei E1. Sattelstütze rutscht nach einiger Zeit immer tiefer. Nach dem Wechsel zu Syntace-Klemme wurde das Problem gelöst. Mit Tune-Klemme taucht dieses Problem auch nicht auf.

Es kann sein dass die Spannung nicht richtig fest ist und somit Reibgeräusche auftaucht.


----------



## 123disco (18. August 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Da ich die ganze Woche krankheitsbedingt nicht arbeiten und auch nicht biken kann, so nutze ich die Zeit nach einige Ergänzungen für mein E1.
> 
> Einige Teile hatte ich provisorisch gekauft und am Bike aufgebaut, damit E1 auch schneller fertig und fahrbereit wird .
> 
> ...



Der güldene Lenker ist doch cool und einzigartig;
300g Acros sollten doch keine Investition wert sein.
Bei Carbon würde ich auch nur Syntace vertrauen und generell ist SyntaceSet gute Wahl...
(Mein CrankB.Carbon flext im Stand schon tödliche 1cm..
PS. ?.für den alten 53mm CB hätte ich Gnadenbrot;-)


----------



## Maledivo (18. August 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Der güldene Lenker ist doch cool und einzigartig;



Das stimmt, leider gibt es kaum noch gute Vorbau für Lenker mit 31,8 mm Durchmesser.

Wollte ursprünglich RaceFace Atlas Vorbau holen, die gab leider nicht mehr für 31,8 mm Lenker. Nur noch 35 mm Lenker.

Daher den kompletten neuen Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi.

Habe momentan CrankBrothers Iodine Vorbau, der sieht nicht so vertrauenserweckend aus. Außerdem wäre ein weniger Vorbaulänge besser (CB hat 53 mm) und ich hätte am liebsten so um 45 mm. Notfalls 50 mm.

Falls Ihr ne gute 50 mm Vorbau für 31,8 mm Lenker habt, sag mir Bescheid.

Carbon Lenker würde ich nur Syntace oder RaceFace nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. August 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> ...dann würde ich Carbon Lenker holen. Mit welchem habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht?



SCHMOLKE, RITCHEY


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. August 2015)

@Maledivo 
Der Lenker ist 100% OK.
Du kannst höchstens noch Gewicht sparen wenn du auf teures Carbon ausweichst.

Und die Vorbaulänge ist eine wirklich langfristige Sache.
Ich habe nach langem Überlegen um 8mm verlängert und hab jetzt eine noch ausgeglichenere Gewichtsverteilung auf Vorderrad und Hinterrad.

Und wenn der Winter kommt kann das wieder anders sein....


----------



## Orakel (18. August 2015)

Ich fahre am X1 die Kombi Renthal Apex 60mm, mit nem 740mm Renthal Fatlite Carbon.
Bin voll zufrieden damit. 
PS:hab noch einen 50mm Apex Vorbau Übrig in 31, 8 . Zwei Monate gefahren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. August 2015)

Altes Eisen das mir tierisch Spaß macht!
Damit kann man sogar bergauf fahren...


----------



## Maledivo (18. August 2015)

@RockyRider66 

Danke - denke auch dass ich erst mal mit mehrere Vorbau expertimieren soll bevor ich auf eine bestimmte Länge festlege.

Merke, dass bei CB 53 mm ein wenig zuviel ist, insbesonders beim Stehen.

Bisher an meinem C1 hatte ich 740 mm mit diesem Vorbau und das Kombi hat gepasst, jeoch fühle ich jetzt bei 785 mm an meinem E1 mehr sicherer.

Denke mehr an 40 mm Vorbau.

@Orakel 

Danke für Angebot, der Renthal Vorbau ist doch zweifarbig? Der Ton würde mit meinem goldene Lenker nicht harmonierenm daher lieber ganz in schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (18. August 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Altes Eisen das mir tierisch Spaß macht!
> Damit kann man sogar bergauf fahren...



Schaut nicht "Alte Eisen" aus, die Neue schauen auf Trails gegen dein Bike bzw. Fahrer eher alt aus


----------



## Orakel (18. August 2015)

@Maledivo 
Der Apex Vorbau ist schwarz mit goldener Klemmung für den Lenker


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. August 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Schaut nicht "Alte Eisen" aus, die Neue schauen auf Trails gegen dein Bike bzw. Fahrer eher alt aus


----------



## Maledivo (18. August 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> @Maledivo
> Der Apex Vorbau ist schwarz mit goldener Klemmung für den Lenker



Das meinte ich - Race Face Gold ist mehr gelblich und bei Renthal mehr in Richtig Beige.


----------



## Burt4711 (19. August 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Bei mir war dass original Rotwild-Sattelklemme nie fest genug spannen kann, sowohl bei C1 als auch bei E1. Sattelstütze rutscht nach einiger Zeit immer tiefer. Nach dem Wechsel zu Syntace-Klemme wurde das Problem gelöst. Mit Tune-Klemme taucht dieses Problem auch nicht auf.
> 
> Es kann sein dass die Spannung nicht richtig fest ist und somit Reibgeräusche auftaucht.



@Maledivo 
Bin auf Dienstreise diese Woche.
Ist das eine Syntace Superlock?

Kannst du mir sagen, welches Maß ich benötige? Dann kann ich mir die schon mal bestellen.

Danke!


----------



## Maledivo (19. August 2015)

@Burt4711 

Ja. Syntace Superlock 2.

Du hast C1 als 2015er Modell, gell? Dann hast du andere Satteldurchmesser (27,2). An meinem Bike sind beide Sattelstützen 31,6 mm dick, d.h. 35er Sattelklemme.

Bei Deinem müsste dann 32er Sattelklemme sein.

Bei Actionsports haben sie momentan den günstigsten Preis:

http://www.actionsports.de/de/syntace-sattelklemme-superlock-2-6744?c=297


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burt4711 (19. August 2015)

Danke.
Ich probiere das Teil mal aus.
Glaube auch, das originale Ding von Rotwild ist nicht so gut.

Ansonsten...Top Bike.


----------



## Maledivo (19. August 2015)

Mit Syntace Superlock 2 wirst sehr zufrieden sein. Da bin ich mir jetzt schon sicher.


----------



## TrailProf (19. August 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Altes Eisen das mir tierisch Spaß macht!
> Damit kann man sogar bergauf fahren...



Von wegen altes Eisen, ich sehe da nur die allerneuste Ware (Dämpfer, Gabel, Kurbel ...) verbaut.
Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit den Onza Ibex', warst doch vorher eher auf MAXXIS unterwegs?


----------



## Bensemer (19. August 2015)

Nur mal so zwischendurch 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vQHH1u9aviIH7FiQpWt3MKCf75nsdffx9gE3rhwwHDs/htmlview?pli=1
Falls jemand etwas ändern möchte oder sich überhaupt mal eintragen will. Man liest hier ja von User die sich nicht eingetragen haben, vielleicht auch weil sie die Liste noch nicht kennen


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. August 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Von wegen altes Eisen, ich sehe da nur die allerneuste Ware (Dämpfer, Gabel, Kurbel ...) verbaut.
> Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit den Onza Ibex', warst doch vorher eher auf MAXXIS unterwegs?


Ich fahre den Onza wegen des Gewichtes im Sommer als Tourenreifen.
So richtig zum knattern ist der nicht weil pannenanfällig.
Dafür rollt er er etwas besser weil das Gummi härter ist.
Im Nassen kann der nix.

Die Maxxis kosten schon Körner, können aber unter dem Strich mehr.


----------



## viggen (19. August 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Das stimmt, leider gibt es kaum noch gute Vorbau für Lenker mit 31,8 mm Durchmesser.
> 
> Wollte ursprünglich RaceFace Atlas Vorbau holen, die gab leider nicht mehr für 31,8 mm Lenker. Nur noch 35 mm Lenker.
> 
> ...




Ist ein 45 aber genial.

Der All Mountain Style aus Barcelona.
Verarbeitung top, standfest.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maledivo (19. August 2015)

Gefällt mir. Muss mal genauer erkundigen. Danke für Tipp!


----------



## viggen (19. August 2015)

Mein E1 hat ein Update erhalten, neue Hope tech 3E4 Bremsen, neue Lev 150mm und neuen Sattel, neuer Lenker Syntace Vector und neue Pedale 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk Nennen (20. August 2015)

viggen schrieb:


> Mein E1 hat ein Update erhalten, neue Hope tech 3E4 Bremsen, neue Lev 150mm und neuen Sattel, neuer Lenker Syntace Vector und neue Pedale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coole Bremse, sieht ja richtig fett aus. Daumen hoch!
Was hattest denn vorher für ne Bremse drauf?
Da ich ja ein Fan von guten, dicken Bremsen bin, würde mich dann natürlich mal interessieren, wie du den Unterschied empfindest.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Tschensen77 (20. August 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> ...Carbon Lenker holen. Mit welchem habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht? Es sollte mindestens 780 mm sein.



Hatte an meinem BMC Trailfox den Easton Havoc dran, am E1 hab ich den 35er Race Face Atlas NEXT dran, ist allerdings nur 760mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viggen (20. August 2015)

Dirk vorher hatte ich die V2 von Hope. Einen Unterschied von der Bremsleistung zu den e4 merke ich nicht.
Allerdings ist bei der E4 der Bremshebel besser und man hat mehr Platz am Lenker. 
Der alte tech Hebel war zu sperrig.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk Nennen (20. August 2015)

viggen schrieb:


> Dirk vorher hatte ich die V2 von Hope. Einen Unterschied von der Bremsleistung zu den e4 merke ich nicht.
> Allerdings ist bei der E4 der Bremshebel besser und man hat mehr Platz am Lenker.
> Der alte tech Hebel war zu sperrig.
> 
> ...




Ok, alles klar.
Hatte im stillen gehofft, du hättest vielleicht vorher ne Shimano drauf gehabt.
Ich selber fahre ja die XT, bin damit auch sehr zufrieden.
Aber aus dem Motorsport bin ich halt immer noch ein Fan von 4-Kolben-Bremsen, und könnte mir sowas am Enduro gut vorstellen.
Glaube die Hope hatte im letzten Bremsentest der Moutainbike (oder Bike) auch sehr gut abgeschnitten.

Trotzdem Danke und Gruß Dirk


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. August 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Ok, alles klar.
> Hatte im stillen gehofft, du hättest vielleicht vorher ne Shimano drauf gehabt.
> Ich selber fahre ja die XT, bin damit auch sehr zufrieden.
> Aber aus dem Motorsport bin ich halt immer noch ein Fan von 4-Kolben-Bremsen, und könnte mir sowas am Enduro gut vorstellen.
> ...


4 Kolben sind aber keine Garantie für Bumms.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (20. August 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 4 Kolben sind aber keine Garantie für Bumms.



Na das ist mir klar, daher wäre es ja schön gewesen, wenn jemand etwas 1:1 vergleichen könnte.
Bin ja auch zufrieden mit der Xt, und mit den richtigen Belägen, hat die auch richtig "Bumms", wie du schon schreibst.

Hihi, aber das Auge isst ja auch mit. ;-)


----------



## viggen (20. August 2015)

Richtig Bumms hatte meine Formula RX an meinem alten Bike.
Aber von der Dosierbarkeit kein Vergleich zu der Hope. Die Hope kannst du so fein Dosieren und einen Anker ist es auch möglich.
An der Formula hatte Ich blockierende Räder bevor ich den Bremshebel berührt hatte......


----------



## Dirk Nennen (20. August 2015)

viggen schrieb:


> Richtig Bumms hatte meine Formula RX an meinem alten Bike.
> Aber von der Dosierbarkeit kein Vergleich zu der Hope. Die Hope kannst du so fein Dosieren und einen Anker ist es auch möglich.
> An der Formula hatte Ich blockierende Räder bevor ich den Bremshebel berührt hatte......



Ja, das kenne ich auch, hatte mal die Original von Rotwild verbauten Formulas auf zwei Bikes. Dazu noch die Kool-Stop-Beläge, und das hatte wirklich richtig fetten Bumms. War echt Klasse, richtige Anker.
Aber leider auch sehr schwer zu dosieren. ;-(


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. August 2015)

Ich kann weder der Formula RX noch der Hope einen dauerhaften Bumms nachsagen.

Einmal Saint gefahren weiß jeder was ich meine...


----------



## Kiefer (20. August 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Ja, das kenne ich auch, hatte mal die Original von Rotwild verbauten Formulas auf zwei Bikes. Dazu noch die Kool-Stop-Beläge, und das hatte wirklich richtig fetten Bumms. War echt Klasse, richtige Anker.
> Aber leider auch sehr schwer zu dosieren. ;-(



Du solltest dir mal die Magura MT5/7 anschauen.....


----------



## Dirk Nennen (20. August 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich kann weder der Formula RX noch der Hope einen dauerhaften Bumms nachsagen.
> 
> Einmal Saint gefahren weiß jeder was ich meine...



Okay, das wäre bzw. ist die weitere Alternative.
Habe mal gesehen, dass jemand die Hebel der XT mit den Sätteln der Saint kombiniert hat. Fand ich auch sehr Interessant. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (20. August 2015)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Du solltest dir mal die Magura MT5/7 anschauen.....



Nein, sorry. Magura kommt mir nicht mehr ans Rad.
Habe ne MT4 an meinem X2, nachdem mir noch vor der ersten Fahrt beim Lenker umbauen, an einer der dämlichen "Aluschrauben" der Kopf abgerissen ist, und letzte Woche das gleiche noch bei den Schrauben am Bremsbelag passiert ist, habe ich keine Lust mehr auf Magura.


----------



## Groudon (20. August 2015)

Dann verpasst du leider eine sehr gute Bremse. =( Die MT5 ist wirklich erste Sahne und ja, man muss mit dem Composite-Material behutsam umgehen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (20. August 2015)

Groudon schrieb:


> Dann verpasst du leider eine sehr gute Bremse. =( Die MT5 ist wirklich erste Sahne und ja, man muss mit dem Composite-Material behutsam umgehen.



Ja, das mag sein, aber bin halt wohl zu grobmotorig ;-))


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. August 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Okay, das wäre bzw. ist die weitere Alternative.
> Habe mal gesehen, dass jemand die Hebel der XT mit den Sätteln der Saint kombiniert hat. Fand ich auch sehr Interessant. ;-)


Fahre die alten Saint Sättel (810er) an den 985er XTR Griffen.
Laut Shimano ohne weiteres kompatibel.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (20. August 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Fahre die alten Saint Sättel (810er) an den 985er XTR Griffen.
> Laut Shimano ohne weiteres kompatibel.



Ja, sowas könnte ich mir auch vorstellen.
Mal schauen. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Kiefer (20. August 2015)

Groudon schrieb:


> Dann verpasst du leider eine sehr gute Bremse. =( Die MT5 ist wirklich erste Sahne und ja, man muss mit dem Composite-Material behutsam umgehen.





Groudon schrieb:


> Dann verpasst du leider eine sehr gute Bremse. =( Die MT5 ist wirklich erste Sahne und ja, man muss mit dem Composite-Material behutsam umgehen.



Da verpasst du wirklich was.....
Die neuen MTs sind nicht zu vergleichen mit den älteren Magura Bremsen.
Erste Sahne kann ich nur sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (20. August 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Okay, das wäre bzw. ist die weitere Alternative.
> Habe mal gesehen, dass jemand die Hebel der XT mit den Sätteln der Saint kombiniert hat. Fand ich auch sehr Interessant. ;-)



Das wäre mein nächster Schritt an E1, an der Vorderbremse Saint-Sattel montieren, jedoch XT Hebel bleibt. Bis dahin dauert noch etwas, die XT-Bremsen verrichtet momentan die Arbeit mehr als gut !


----------



## Maledivo (20. August 2015)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Da verpasst du wirklich was.....
> Die neuen MTs sind nicht zu vergleichen mit den älteren Magura Bremsen.
> Erste Sahne kann ich nur sagen



Wenn alles gut klappt, läuft bei Magura richtig gut, auch bei alten MT-Serie. Nur gefällt mir die lange Hebel und die weiche Dosierung nicht.

Ich bleibe lieber bei Shimano. Entlüften geht easy. Gesamtpaket stimmt hier besser als bei Magura. Jeder empfindet anders und hat auch andere Vorlieben. Ist auch gut so, sonst schaut alle Bike gleich aus .


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. August 2015)

es macht nur Sinn die schweren Saintsättel zu montieren wenn die XT unter Hitze nachlässt.
Ansonsten bringt das nur Mehrgewicht.


----------



## Maledivo (20. August 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> es macht nur Sinn die schweren Saintsättel zu montieren wenn die XT unter Hitze nachlässt.
> Ansonsten bringt das nur Mehrgewicht.



Natürlich!

Bei höhere Geschwindigkeiten und längere Gefälle sind die Hitzequelle höher. Bis dahin dauert bei mir noch ne Weile.

Mir ist Mehrgewicht lieber als wenn ich dann merke ich habe keine Bremse mehr


----------



## Maledivo (20. August 2015)

26" Fahrer aufgepasst - bei RCZ gibt Continental Reifen zum guten Kurs:

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/mtb1/laufrader-und-reifen/reifen/shopby/continental.html


----------



## 123disco (21. August 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Natürlich!
> 
> Bei höhere Geschwindigkeiten und längere Gefälle sind die Hitzequelle höher. Bis dahin dauert bei mir noch ne Weile.
> 
> Mir ist Mehrgewicht lieber als wenn ich dann merke ich habe keine Bremse mehr


..ich hab meine XT mit 85kg noch nicht ans Limit gebracht. In Deutschland eh nicht und in Alpen und 1h Abfahrt, hat sie auch nie (sogar organisch) überhitzt.

Da kommt eher Bremstechnik ins Spiel. Dauerbremser und Handermüdung durch falschen Hebelabstand..


----------



## viggen (21. August 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ..ich hab meine XT mit 85kg noch nicht ans Limit gebracht. In Deutschland eh nicht und in Alpen und 1h Abfahrt, hat sie auch nie (sogar organisch) überhitzt.
> 
> Da kommt eher Bremstechnik ins Spiel. Dauerbremser und Handermüdung durch falschen Hebelabstand..


Welcher Hebelabstand währe ok.
Danke für die Info


----------



## Maledivo (21. August 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ..ich hab meine XT mit 85kg noch nicht ans Limit gebracht. In Deutschland eh nicht und in Alpen und 1h Abfahrt, hat sie auch nie (sogar organisch) überhitzt.
> 
> Da kommt eher Bremstechnik ins Spiel. Dauerbremser und Handermüdung durch falschen Hebelabstand..



Wie geschrieben ist bei mir noch nicht der Fall dass die Bremse überhitzt ist, d.h. meine Bremstechnik ist scheinbar richtig !


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. August 2015)

.


----------



## Kiefer (21. August 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> MAGURA Bremsen sollte man mit 2 Fingern betätigen, damit ordentlich Bremsleistung erreicht wird. Das ermüdet die Hände auf langen Abfahrten schon arg. Eine SHIMANO XT z.B. kann dazu im Vergleich locker mit 1 Finger gezogen werden und hat sofort ordentlich "Bumms".
> 
> Habe an meinen Bikes 2 LOUISE, 1 MARTA, 1 MT8, 1 MT4 und 3 XT. Durch mein Handproblem auf der Hauptbremsseite habe ich mit der XT eine erhebliche Erleichterung, mit den MAGURA´s ( vor allem mit der MT8 ) lande ich öfter in der Botanik, da ich mit der Hand fürs VR nicht mehr genügend Bremskraft übertragen kann. Nach und nach werden sie gegen SHIMANO´s ausgetauscht.
> 
> Bzgl. der Hebelweiteneinstellung handhabe ich es so, dass ich den Hebel mit dem letzten Zeigefingerglied gut greifen kann.



Du solltest mal eine MT5/MT7 versuchen....eine ganz andere Welt....ich konnte es auch nicht glauben.
Meine XTR Trail habe ich verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. August 2015)

.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. August 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> MAGURA Bremsen sollte man mit 2 Fingern betätigen, damit ordentlich Bremsleistung erreicht wird. Das ermüdet die Hände auf langen Abfahrten schon arg. Eine SHIMANO XT z.B. kann dazu im Vergleich locker mit 1 Finger gezogen werden und hat sofort ordentlich "Bumms".
> 
> Habe an meinen Bikes 2 LOUISE, 1 MARTA, 1 MT8, 1 MT4 und 3 XT. Durch mein Handproblem auf der Hauptbremsseite habe ich mit der XT eine erhebliche Erleichterung, mit den MAGURA´s ( vor allem mit der MT8 ) lande ich öfter in der Botanik, da ich mit der Hand fürs VR nicht mehr genügend Bremskraft übertragen kann. Nach und nach werden sie gegen SHIMANO´s ausgetauscht.
> 
> Bzgl. der Hebelweiteneinstellung handhabe ich es so, dass ich den Hebel mit dem letzten Zeigefingerglied gut greifen kann.



Hihihì, ein wenig off:
Zähle ich deine Bremsen richtig?  8 Bikes?
Den Post muss ich unbedingt aufheben, kann ich vielleicht mal brauchen!  ;-))))))


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. August 2015)

.


----------



## at021971 (21. August 2015)

Die neuen Bikes: http://www.rotwild.de/bikes-stuff/bikes-stuff/

Das Design vom R.X1 FS Prototypen hat sich nicht mehr viel geändert. Ist jetzt schwarz. Bei dem Aussehen ist mein Interesse schlagartig erloschen. Katastrophendesign oder Aprilscherz schon im August! So eine Lapsus haben sie sich noch nie geleistet. Wenn, muss man sich noch eines der 2015er Bikes sichern oder endlich mal über den Tellerrand schauen. Außer R.R2 alles Alu. Ich kann es nicht glauben. Ob ich zur Eurobike fahre überlege ich mir noch mal...


----------



## Mainbiker363 (21. August 2015)

Kann mir jemand die Dämpfermaße des Rotwild X1 (Fox Dämpfer CTD) Modell 2014 geben?

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## Maledivo (21. August 2015)

Naja, die neue Rotwilddesign gefällt mir gar nicht. Bei E1 ist sogar Katastrophe!! Bei C1 und X1 könnte man mit der Zeit anfreunden!

Bin froh ältere Modelle zu besitzen.


----------



## Kiefer (21. August 2015)

at021971 schrieb:


> Die neuen Bikes: http://www.rotwild.de/bikes-stuff/bikes-stuff/
> 
> Das Design vom R.X1 FS Prototypen hat sich nicht mehr viel geändert. Ist jetzt schwarz. Bei dem Aussehen ist mein Interesse schlagartig erloschen. Katastrophendesign oder Aprilscherz schon im August! So eine Lapsus haben sie sich noch nie geleistet. Wenn, muss man sich noch eines der 2015er Bikes sichern oder endlich mal über den Tellerrand schauen. Außer R.R2 alles Alu. Ich kann es nicht glauben. Ob ich zur Eurobike fahre überlege ich mir noch mal...



Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.....


----------



## AMDude (21. August 2015)

Junge Junge...das E1 ist ja mal wirklich hässlich ohne Ende....sehr schade! Wer kann den Bitte sowas durch winken?
Die Geo hat sich aber ja auch etwas geändert, dem Trend folgend.
Aber egal. Werde mein 2014 E1 etwas aufrüsten und hoffe auf die 2017er.

Das X1 könnte aber in echt ganz gut aussehen.


----------



## at021971 (21. August 2015)

Im Prinzip haben ja das GTs HT 29" und das letztjährige R.G1 FS 27.5" das Design schon vorweg genommen. Nur da wirkt es noch irgendwie stimmig. Die Farben passen. Und vor allem wirken die Modellbezeichnungen auf den Unterrohren nicht, als wenn sie die 5 jährige Tochter des Chefs mit ein paar gefundenen Rubbelbuchstaben auf ein noch freies Feld platziert hätte. Schön designte Schriftzüge wie beim GTs HT 29" und stimmigere Farben beim R.E1 FS 27.5" und R.GT1 FS  27.5" und wir wären in akzeptablen Bereich. Aber so ist das ein absolutes no-go.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. August 2015)

.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (21. August 2015)

Die neue HP dafür umso mehr.


----------



## at021971 (21. August 2015)

AMDude schrieb:


> ...Junge Junge...das E1 ist ja mal wirklich hässlich ohne Ende....sehr schade! Wer kann den Bitte sowas durch winken?...



Wer das 2016er R.E1 kauft zeigt entweder im besten Fall
- dass es ihm/ihr nicht auf das Aussehen, sondern ausschließlich auf die Performance ankommt
- er/sie extrem mutig ist
- masochistisch veranlagt ist und danach giert den Spott der anderen zu ertragen

Im schlimmsten Fall
- dass sein/ihr Gefühl für Ästhetik irgendwo auf der der Strecke geblieben ist


----------



## Maledivo (21. August 2015)

Damit jeder es schnell sehen kann:


----------



## Maledivo (21. August 2015)

Diese Farbkombi scheint in Ordnung zu sein und hoffe es wird auch als 2. Variante angebotet:


----------



## at021971 (21. August 2015)

Trotzdem müsste ich bescheuert sein, wenn ich mir dann nicht doch noch eines der 2015 R.E1 hole. Das war richtig schön und stimmig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. August 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Damit jeder es schnell sehen kann:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414171




Ich bin kein Designer und sehe auch nicht mehr gut, aber hier passt rein gar nichts zusammen.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (21. August 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Diese Farbkombi scheint in Ordnung zu sein und hoffe es wird auch als 2. Variante angebotet:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414173



Ich finde das Schwarz vom neuen X1 gar nicht so verkehrt.
Das E1 würde ich mit auch nur in dem hier abgebildeten Design holen.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (21. August 2015)

Habe mal gegoogelt, und habe folgende Maße des Fox CTD aus dem 2014er X1

200x51

Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Welche Breite bei den Buchsen?


----------



## the donkey (21. August 2015)

Allgemeine Frage in die Runde zum  R2 FS Carbon Rahmen
Aber noch in der 26" Größe
Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen


----------



## at021971 (21. August 2015)

Ja, von 2010 noch in Tube-to-Tube Bauweise und nicht wie später in MMT.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. August 2015)

at021971 schrieb:


> Die neuen Bikes: http://www.rotwild.de/bikes-stuff/bikes-stuff/
> 
> Das Design vom R.X1 FS Prototypen hat sich nicht mehr viel geändert. Ist jetzt schwarz. Bei dem Aussehen ist mein Interesse schlagartig erloschen. Katastrophendesign oder Aprilscherz schon im August! So eine Lapsus haben sie sich noch nie geleistet. Wenn, muss man sich noch eines der 2015er Bikes sichern oder endlich mal über den Tellerrand schauen. Außer R.R2 alles Alu. Ich kann es nicht glauben. Ob ich zur Eurobike fahre überlege ich mir noch mal...



Dem muss ich mich leider anschließen.
Lediglich die C1 - Modelle finde ich in Ordnung. 
Aber ich würde mich tatsächlich dann dem allgemeinen Tenor hier anschließen. 
Dann gibt's nächstes Jahr wohl kein neues Bike, und statt dessen werden meine aktuellen Hirsche aufgepimpt.  ;-))


----------



## the donkey (21. August 2015)

Geht mir um das BJ 2013 somit MMT


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. August 2015)

x1 hat 200/51mm Dämpfer. Buchsen oben und unten 21,84 x 8 mm


----------



## Orakel (21. August 2015)

the donkey schrieb:


> Allgemeine Frage in die Runde zum  R2 FS Carbon Rahmen
> Aber noch in der 26" Größe
> Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen


Meinst du das RR2FS mit dem Dämpfer senkrecht hinter dem Sattelrohr? 
Wenn ja, kann ich dir weiter helfen.


----------



## Orakel (21. August 2015)

Das neue X1 in Raw wie der Prototyp, das wäre es gewesen.
Die neue Hp finde ich gelungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (21. August 2015)

Ja ich meine den mit Dämpfer hinten am Sattelrohr


----------



## Orakel (21. August 2015)

the donkey schrieb:


> Ja ich meine den mit Dämpfer hinten am Sattelrohr


Was möchtest du genau wissen? 
Ich fahre es als zweit Bike seit 2013


----------



## the donkey (21. August 2015)

Wie ist es zu fahren?
Nervös oder eher träge
Ist es sehr steif wie ist der Hinterbau
Welchen Durchmesser muß der Umwerfer haben

Rakete oder Schleicher?
Leicht?

Solche Dinge würden mich schon interessieren


----------



## Orakel (21. August 2015)

Bei meinen 73Kg merke ich nichts von fehlender Steifigkeit am Hauptrahmen.
Der Hinterbau  ist sehr sensibel, auch hier spüre ich keinen Mangel an Steifigkeit.
Ich würde das Fahrverhalten eher als träge bezeichnen,es braucht schon Nachdruck in den Kurven.
Sitzposition bei meinen 1.74 cm und Rahmengrösse M eher gestreckt.
Habe gegenüber der Serienausstattung einen 60mm Vorbau und einen Lenker mit mehr Rise und740mm breite montiert.
Dazu einen LRsatz mit 1330gr, daher ganz klar Richtung Rakete.
Gut finde ich auch dass Platz ist für zwei Flaschenhalter.
Bis jetzt null Probleme mit dem Bike.
Umwerfer Durchmesser müsste ich morgen mal messen.
Gesamtgewicht dürfte z.Z.bei 10, 5kg liegen


----------



## the donkey (21. August 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Infos
Habe 10kg mehr auf der Waage und der Rahmen wäre L
Deine Angaben kommen aber schon in die von mir gedachte Richtung
LRS wäre bei mir Roval SL mit tubeless
Die Sache mit dem Umwerfermaß wäre noch interessant, eventuell kannst morgen mal messen

Damke


----------



## at021971 (21. August 2015)

Ich wiege zwischen 84 und 90 kg, bin bei einer Schrittlänge von 93 cm rund 1,91 m groß und habe wie gesagt seit Anfang 2011 den Vorgänger auch in Größe L. Die bisherigen rund 5.000 km meisterte der Rahmen ohne Problem. Hinterbau ist nicht sonderlich steif. Das macht sich aber nicht negativ bemerkbar. Der ALSII Antrieb ist sehr antriebsneutral, wippt nicht, braucht keinen Lockout und bügelt mit seinen 110 mm Federweg für ein XC Race Bike einiges weg.


----------



## Düst__ (22. August 2015)

oh weh     aus vorfreude wurde irgendwie ganz schnell keine freude mehr. Der Plan für nächstes Jahr,  eine neues Rotwild zu kaufen ist zwar "noch" nicht ganz weg, aber ein 2016er Modell......mhhhhhhh ...... der momentane Stand, fällt mir nix zu ein. Nicht so schön. 
2011-2015 waren die räder durch die bank einfach nur extrem schick  
Ob die rotwild leute da noch bissel nachbessern?


----------



## at021971 (22. August 2015)

Ja, zur Eurobike 2016 haben sie dann, weil es dies Jahr nur zu einem Prototypendesign reichte, wieder ein marktreifes/-konformes Rotwild Design entwickelt. Hat ja seit fast 20 Jahren eigentlich fast immer ganz gut geklappt, nur diesmal halt nicht. War dieses Jahr scheinbar keine Zeit mehr übrig es fertig zu designen. Waren einfach zu beschäftigt mit den ganzen eBikes für die Nichtsportler. ;-)


----------



## Mainbiker363 (22. August 2015)

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (22. August 2015)

Yipiehh 2016 wird das Jahr der Upgrade- & Fahrtechnik! ..


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. August 2015)

mainbiker, beim dps nimm Tune m/m/f


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. August 2015)

ist standard und passt


----------



## Mainbiker363 (22. August 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> mainbiker, beim dps nimm Tune m/m/f



Sorry, ich versteh nur Fragezeichen.

Wie bekomme ich dieses Tune?

Standard ist m/f?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (22. August 2015)

Diesen hätte ich bestellt:

*FLOAT DPS F-S K 3pos-Adj Evol SV FOX AM 200-51 7.875 2.000 CM RM Climb F*


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. August 2015)

das ist er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (22. August 2015)

Super.

Passt

Pushings würde ich bei Huber nehmen


----------



## Orakel (22. August 2015)

the donkey schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Umwerfermaß wäre noch interessant, eventuell kannst morgen mal messen
> 
> Damke


34,9mm


----------



## C_dale (22. August 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> und das passiert wenn alte Männer mit Laptop, Kreditkarte und einer Flache Wein alleine zu Hause gelassen werden: "KLICK"


Tja, so ähnlich  habe ich das kurz vorher auch erlebt.
Die schlechtere Hälfte schaute irgendeinen Dancingmüll im Fernsehen, ich surfte im Netz und nachdem ich einige Bierchen weg gehülst hatte, fand ich ein tolles Angebot für ein Rotwild C1 FS 29. Alkohol, Paypal und das Konto machten es möglich: Es gab einen weiteren kleinen Hirschen. Donnerstag Abend um 22. 30 Uhr bestellt und Samstag um 9.30 Uhr kam der Hirsch per DHL. Natürlich mussten gleich Teile von den kranken Brüdern gegen höherwertige Race Face-Teile getauscht werden, der Antriebsstrang durch eine XT-Cassette erleichtert werden. Spacer, Sattel, Griffe,Titanspanner und -schrauben folgten.
Leider war die serienmäßig verbaute CB-Sattelstütze ziemlich verkratzt - Sattelrohr schlampig ausgerieben. Es ist zwar nur die "Comp"-Version mit Deore-Bremse - ist besser als erwartet und ich ziehe sie einer Magura Mt 2 oder 4 vor -, aber eine nagelneue XT, sowie die letzte Ausführung der RX liegen bei mir noch im Keller, da besteht noch Pimppotential. Gewichtsmäßig liegt der Hobel bei netto 12,3 kg und muss sich bei meinen anderen sieben Rädchen wegen seiner Einsteigerbremse nicht schämen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. August 2015)

die neuen fox sind besser als fie hubers


----------



## Mainbiker363 (23. August 2015)

Habe jetzt alles beisammen

Leider hat der Fämpfer 6 Wochen Lieferzeit 

Naja ist was für den Herbst.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. August 2015)

wo hast du bestellt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. August 2015)

hast du luftkammerspacer mot geordert?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (23. August 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wo hast du bestellt?


Wollte bei Bike discount, oder ähnlich bestellen. War zuletzt bei Fox auf der HP. Dort stand 4-6Wochen


----------



## Mainbiker363 (23. August 2015)

Habe keinen Spacer geordert. Bei den Dämpfer den ich weiter oben nannte, war bzw. ist keiner bei.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (23. August 2015)

ich habe mir die Bahntickets für die Eurobike schon geholt ....  jetzt schaue ich mir das schwarze X1 auch an.

Gebe zu, das Raw hat mir irre gefallen und ich habe auch gleich ein Mail geschrieben, das will ich.  Mmmmhh, jetzt muss ich mir das erst einmal im Original anschauen, schwarz ist für mich grundsätzlich auch eine gute Farbe.

Habe aber noch die Hoffnung, dass es auch in Raw angeboten wird, auf der Homepage wird bei allen Ausstattungsvarianten immer das gleiche Bike angezeigt...   jajaja, Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt und Rotwild bietet nur sehr selten 2 Farben an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (23. August 2015)

Bei mir wird nur das EVO mit einem Farbbild gezeigt, bei allen anderen Varianten wird zwar das gleiche Bild verwendet, aber in "grau", vermutlich als Platzhalter. Das lässt doch noch auf andere Designs hoffen.

Hat jemand schon eine Spec für den Laufradsatz (DT SWISS M1700 SPLINE 27.5+) gefunden? Die Maulweite der Felge wäre nämlich schon interessant. Kann aber leider nicht wirklich für + breit genug sein, sonst würden wohl nicht nur 2.4er Reifen geliefert werden. :-(
Die auf den Bildern zu sehende EX481 hat 30 mm. Der Prototyp hatte meine ich die EX551 mit 40 mm und einen 2.8er Nobby Nic.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. August 2015)

...habe mir die Homepage noch etwas genauer angeschaut, da stimmt, denke ich, auch bei den Beschreibungen der Bikes noch nicht alles  z.B. beim R.C1 FS 27.5 steht in der normalen Beschreibung 140mm Hinterbau, bei "Rahmen" dann 125mm...

 ist bei mir auch so, nur das EVO ist sichtbar, vielleicht klappt es noch mit einem Raw-Rahmen.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. August 2015)

Entweder habe ich einen schwarz- weiß Bildschirm oder die Farben wurden aus der Homepage rausgenommen?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (24. August 2015)

Glaube das es noch Probleme mit der HP gibt.

Bei mir wird diese teilweise nur als "Halbe Seite" angezeigt. Und zwar Nur die Vertikale linke Seite


----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. August 2015)

...Rocky  nicht gleich in den Laden rennen und einen Bildschirm kaufen...   ist alles gut, denke auch, dass die Bilder teilweise Platzhalter und aus dem Grund schwarz/weiss sind.

Auch die Beschreibungen passen teilweise nicht...


----------



## Kiefer (24. August 2015)

....ich dachte es gäbe noch was neues aus Carbon....


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. August 2015)

Kiefer schrieb:


> ....ich dachte es gäbe noch was neues aus Carbon....


Die Carbonmodelle kamen bei Rotwild immer erst ein Jahr später?


----------



## Stonesmarco (24. August 2015)

C_dale schrieb:


> Tja, so ähnlich  habe ich das kurz vorher auch erlebt.
> Die schlechtere Hälfte schaute irgendeinen Dancingmüll im Fernsehen, ich surfte im Netz und nachdem ich einige Bierchen weg gehülst hatte, fand ich ein tolles Angebot für ein Rotwild C1 FS 29. Alkohol, Paypal und das Konto machten es möglich: Es gab einen weiteren kleinen Hirschen. Donnerstag Abend um 10. 30 Uhr bestellt und Samstag um 9.30 Uhr kam der Hirsch per DHL. Natürlich mussten gleich Teile von den kranken Brüdern gegen höherwertige Race Face-Teile getauscht werden, der Antriebsstrang durch eine XT-Cassette erleichtert werden. Spacer, Sattel, Griffe,Titanspanner und -schrauben folgten. Es ist zwar nur die "Comp"-Version mit Deore-Bremse - ist besser als erwartet und ich ziehe sie einer Magura Mt 2 oder 4 vor -, aber eine nagelneue XT, sowie die letzte Ausführung der RX liegen bei mir noch im Keller, da besteht noch Pimppotential. Gewichtsmäßig liegt der Hobel bei netto 12,3 kg und muss sich bei meinen anderen sieben Rädchen wegen seiner Einsteigerbremse nicht schämen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414280 Anhang anzeigen 414281




Sehr schönes Bike ,habe ich mir auch erst vor kurzem gegönnt!
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Stonesmarco (24. August 2015)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hab bei meinem neuen R.C1 HT das Problem, dass die Sattelstüte/ der Sattelschnellspanner beim treten klärende Geräusche macht.
> Anhalten, Spanner los, einmal Sattel drehen, Spanner fest und ohne Geräusche weiterfahren.
> ...





Ja das Problem habe ich auch gerade !
Das Ganze bei einem C1 ,denke auch dass es der Schnellspanner an der Sattelstütze ist !
Das Bike war jetzt erstmal beim Händler, wurde alles nachgezogen und gefettet!
Mal abwarten ob es weg ist ,glaube da aber noch nicht dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C_dale (24. August 2015)

@Stonesmarco.
Danke gleichfalls.  Die Optik ist für mich in natura besser als auf manchen Abbildungen. Jahrgang 2014 und 2015 unterscheiden sich nur sehr geringfügig. Mir gefällt es so  besser als im Alu-Look.
War ADP für mich jahrelang ziemlich geschmackssicher, so bekomme ich bei den neusten Kreationen vom Aussehen her langsam echte Zweifel.


----------



## Kiefer (24. August 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Carbonmodelle kamen bei Rotwild immer erst ein Jahr später?



....schon etwas länger her....siehe C1, X1 oder Q1, Carbon Fehlanzeige.
Macht aber auch nix, bin mit dem X1 sehr zufrieden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. August 2015)

X1 hieß X2, OK stimmt.
Aber es war doch ein X1 Carbon für mich.


----------



## Andi_72 (24. August 2015)

Toll, eine "Wissensdatenbank"....


----------



## Orakel (24. August 2015)

was mir die Tage auf der neuen Hp aufgefallen ist, und MIR neue ist, die Garantie ist seit 09.2014 auf 5J. gewachsen, für Alu und Carbon Hauptrahmen


----------



## dopero (24. August 2015)

Dafür ist jetzt ja auch quasi ausgeschlossen das der Garantiefall jemals eintreten könnte:


			
				der Website schrieb:
			
		

> Der *Garantieanspruch verfällt* bei:
> -  Missbrauch des Produktes
> -  Nicht bestimmungsgemäßem Gebrauch des Produktes, Sprüngen und Überbeanspruchungen anderer Art
> -  Nichtbefolgen der Betriebsanleitung
> ...


Die vorgeschriebene Wartung ist bei den Pedelecs im übrigen alle 1000 km oder 6 Monate nach der letzten Wartung fällig. D.h. bis zum Ende der Garantiezeit muss das Rad 9x beim Händler zur Wartung gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (24. August 2015)

..."jede Änderung an Komponenten?...
Muss ich vor dem Wechsel der Bremsscheiben erst RW um Erlaubnis fragen?
Wer überprüft, ob ich mit dem Bike gesprungen bin?
Das ist unsinnig. Passiert, wenn der Jurist zu Besuch kommt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. August 2015)

.


----------



## grosser (24. August 2015)

Bei den Bedingungen, könnte man auch lebenslange Garantie geben!


----------



## 123disco (25. August 2015)

..da hab ich gleich den Rotwild-Ole im Kopf vor mir, wie er  bei Werksführung das Dilemma der Garantie in dem Sport beklagt hat und sich Motorcross-Zustände herbeiwünschte (" man fährt vom Hof und alle Ansprüche sind sofort erloschen")

Ps. oben in Bedingungen steht aber auch (freiwillige Hersteller-)Garantie und nicht (gesetzliche) Gewährleistung.
PsPs. ..da ich mir noch nie neues Rotwild gekauft habe, tangiert mich das eh nicht


----------



## Andi_72 (25. August 2015)

Meine drei Rotwilds sind aus der Garantiezeit draußen, und das meiste mach ich eh selber. Aber die sinngemäße Aussage "am liebsten keine Garantie" ist schon der Hammer! 
Für mich als Kd. und Käufer eines Neurades ist die Garantie ein Kaufargument, und zeigt zu dem, dass der Konstrukteur VERTRAUEN in sein Produkt hat! Da hilft dann auch alles Marketing zum Thema "engineering" nix....
Gut, Rotwild ist kulant, es wird nie so heiß gegessen wie.... und man muss sich gegen die speziellen 5% absichern.
Praxisnah sind solche Passus jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. August 2015)

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. August 2015)

Mensch Leute, macht euch doch nicht nass.

Bei Rotwild wird man sicher nicht nachschauen ob das originale Schaltwerk noch dran ist, um dann die Garantie erlöschen lassen zu können.
Aber eine Doppelbrückengabel zu verbauen nur weil sie reinpasst wäre für mich schon ein Grund.

Mir wurde bisher oft und kulant geholfen.
Und da bin ich doch nicht der Einzige?


----------



## TrailProf (25. August 2015)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ja, zur Eurobike 2016 haben sie dann, weil es dies Jahr nur zu einem Prototypendesign reichte, wieder ein marktreifes/-konformes Rotwild Design entwickelt. Hat ja seit fast 20 Jahren eigentlich fast immer ganz gut geklappt, nur diesmal halt nicht. War dieses Jahr scheinbar keine Zeit mehr übrig es fertig zu designen. Waren einfach zu beschäftigt mit den ganzen eBikes für die Nichtsportler. ;-)


Die Zeit für die neuen Designs hätte sich RW wirklich sparen können und stattdessen lieber ein feines X und/oder E aus Karbon nachlegen sollen.


----------



## Andi_72 (25. August 2015)

"Design"?
Klebefolie...
Das war mal liebevoller und einzigartiger. Das ist allerwelt....


----------



## TrailProf (25. August 2015)

Stimmt, früher gab es so tolle Dinge wie Farbänderungen an den Schnittstellen der Designelemente; die Zeiten scheinen wohl vorbei zu sein. Aber da waren die Rahmen ja auch noch nass lackiert, glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (25. August 2015)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Gebe zu, das Raw hat mir irre gefallen und ich habe auch gleich ein Mail geschrieben, das will ich.


dann wären es schon mal zwei gewesen (hab aber keine mehl geschrieben)


----------



## Kiefer (26. August 2015)

Neues R.X2 FS im Mai 2016....?
Steht zumindest hier in diesem Artikel....

http://www.radmarkt.de/nachrichten/rotwild-neues-rahmenkonzept-fuer-zwei-reifengroessen


----------



## Bolzer1711 (26. August 2015)

@Orakel 
...schaue mir am Samstag das schwarze R.X1 an, dann sehe ich weiter. Finde es grundsätzlich gut, dass man ein schwarzes Modell anbietet...  die Farbe ist zeitlos, nicht so wie einige Hersteller, die quietschgrün oder neongelb als einzige Rahmenfarbe im Angebot haben.  Dazu bin ich halt zu konservativ......   

Bisher ist die Ausstattung auf der HP auch nur auf das 27.5+  ausgerichtet, hoffe, dass auch Ausstattungsvarianten für das normale 27.5 folgen....  oder ist es so gemeint, dass man auf die DT SWISS M1700 SPLINE 27.5+ beide Reifenformate aufziehen kann. Dann aber nur eine 140ziger Gabel  ups, wäre mir zu wenig, 150 bis 160mm sollten es schon sein... 

Kann ich ja alles am Samstag fragen....


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. August 2015)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @Orakel
> ...... Dann aber nur eine 140ziger Gabel  ups, wäre mir zu wenig, 150 bis 160mm sollten es schon sein...
> 
> Kann ich ja alles am Samstag fragen....



Ich mutmaße mal:
Die normale/ schmale 34er Float gibt es in 140mm und 150mm.
Die 140er ist mit Sicherheit eine getravelte 150er, also mit wenigen Handgriffen rückbaubar.

Die breite Float dürfte es aus Platzgründen nur in 140mm geben.
Aber hier gehe ich davon aus, dass auch sie eine getravelte 140er ist.

Geh mal an den Fox Stand und frag nach.
Ich denke solange du kein + Laufrad fährst kannst du die 140er "enttraveln".


----------



## 123disco (26. August 2015)

..das alte klassische Raw/rot/weiss-Design hatte schon was .. machte aber auch gerne Probleme, wenn es unter Klarlack milchig angelaufen ist. Genau in diesem Zusammenhang hat Ole auch die Aussage zur Garantie gemacht.

..und daß daher (ungern) Raw klarlackiert wird bzw. nur bei Prototypen/E/X, die eh bestimmingsgemäß leiden. Da haben alle traurig geschaut und im Portfolio war wieder Raw zu sehen;-)


----------



## 123disco (26. August 2015)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @Orakel
> Dann aber nur eine 140ziger Gabel  ups, wäre mir zu wenig, 150 bis 160mm sollten es schon sein...
> 
> Kann ich ja alles am Samstag fragen....


Habe zu dem Thema auf Mail netten Rückruf von Fox gehabt.

Wollte 32 Talas 140er auf 150 Traveln durch Umbau des unteren Bumpers (1cm statt 2cm). Laut Fox gibt es unterschiedliche Dämpfereinheiten und man soll Dämpferseite mal oben öffnen und testen, ob diese sich um 15mm (10+5Sicherheit) hochziehen läßt. Manche sind wirklich nur für 140. Insgesamt hat er aber eher abgeraten, da Führung und Buchsen für 140 ausgelegt wären...
Ging ja um ne 32er.
Evtl erzählen dir die Hardcore-Schrauber am Stand was anderes oder haben weniger Bedenken.
Geb mal Bescheid.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (26. August 2015)

….endlich habe ich es auch geschafft, nach vielen Jahren Planung  , bin ich dieses Jahr mit Freunden über die Alpen gefahren.

Das war mal richtig genial, von Ehrwald an den Gardasee, richtig klassisch ca. 450 km, rund 9.300 Hm bergauf und knapp 15.000 Hm runter, zwischendrin haben wir Gondeln genutzt, um noch mehr Abfahrtspaß zu haben….  und mein 26ziger R.X1 hat mich überall sicher runter gebracht 

Wir hatten durchweg suuuper Wetter, größtenteils richtig schöne Trails und wahnsinnige Aussichten.












Das hat Lust auf Wiederholung gemacht, wir sind schon wieder in der Planung


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. August 2015)

1. Foto Ischgel?
2. Foto Val di Uina?
3. Foto Ortler im Hintergrund?


----------



## Bolzer1711 (26. August 2015)

@RockyRider66
1. und 2. kann ich bejahen  zu 3. bin ehrlich, das weiß ich gar nicht...

Dann werde ich mal zum Fox-Stand laufen und bei denen nachfragen.

Wollte sowieso dort hin...   habe noch mein R.C1 von 2010, steht die ganze Zeit im Keller und bin gerade am "Tunen" . Hat einen 60mm Syncros Vorbau und 790mm Syncros Lenker bekommen, 2,35 HansDampf-Bereifung, dann ein Hope 30T Kettenblatt, somit ein 1-9fach Umbau, das reicht mir für die meisten Steigungen im Odenwald (bis 13%).
Das R.C1 hat eine Fox Float 120 RL Gabel drin und da wird mein Frage sein, ob die eventuell auch getravelt ist und man auch 130mm raus bekommt. Damit würde ich den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher bekommen und etwas mehr Federweg....   und somit noch mehr Spaß auf den hiesigen Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (26. August 2015)

Die 32 Float 120 ist nicht getravelt. Erst ab 130 bis 150mm. Es gibt da 80 bis 100mm, 100 bis 120mm und 130 bis 140 bzw 150mm.
http://service.foxracingshox.com/co...es/AllForx/32FSeries/2010FSeriesmstrdata.html
http://service.foxracingshox.com/co...tables/AllForx/32FLOAT/2010FLOATmstrdata.html


----------



## Bolzer1711 (26. August 2015)

Schade, daß wird dann wohl nichts mit mehr Federweg...  allerhöchstens ich finde eine entsprechende Gabel mit 130mm, 1 1/8 Schaft und 9mm Schnellspanner. Muss ich im Bikemarkt stöbern...

Von CaneCreek gibt es doch Anglesets, mit denen man den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher bekommt.
Geht das bei dem R.C1 mit dem 1 1/8 Schaft und dem integrated Steuersatz überhaupt?

Hat das schon jemand mal gemacht?


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2015)

Ist dort eine Spezialversion Rotwild/Acros RHS-2, der hat Sondermaße.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (26. August 2015)

Echt....  also Bikemarkt und nach einer 130mm Gabel suchen, eine andere Möglichkeit habe ich nicht.

Danke für die Infos Vincy


----------



## the donkey (26. August 2015)

Kannst Du Dein VR auf 15mm umbauen?


----------



## moeppelmann (27. August 2015)

Gut über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten, aber auf den Fotos sehen Sie auf jeden Fall besser aus als auf der Homepage.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/76966

Schade nur dass es das X1 nicht mehr in Rot gibt. Aber in schwarz und bei mangelnden X2 könnte man vielleicht doch schwach werden. Mal doch irgendwie live bei Tageslicht ansehen. Wenn man die Homepage geht, kann man ja noch auf Modellvarianten hoffen. Aber das E1 in schwarz und blauen Decals und roten Schaltzügen. (ganz klein auf dem Foto zu erkennen) Mutig Mutig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (27. August 2015)

Schwarze X1 schaut echt gut aus, finde es gelungen!

Aber E1 in solcher Farbkombination - Naja - sie sollten die Farbe der X1 auch für E1 übernehmen falls sie zeitlich nicht mehr schafft besseres Deko zu entwerfen.

Wie gesagt Geschmacksache!

Ich fahre lieber mit meinem alten E1 ! Es macht genauso viel Spaß!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (27. August 2015)

@the donkey 
...ein Umbaukit habe ich in meiner Schachtel nicht gefunden, muss mal googlen ob es nachträglich noch eine Umbaumöglichkeit für meinen 2010er Mavic Crossmax ST-LRS gibt....


----------



## Bolzer1711 (27. August 2015)

moeppelmann schrieb:


> Gut über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten, aber auf den Fotos sehen Sie auf jeden Fall besser aus als auf der Homepage.



...sehe ich genauso, auf den Bildern sieht das X1 schon deutlich besser aus


----------



## 123disco (27. August 2015)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Echt....  also Bikemarkt und nach einer 130mm Gabel suchen, eine andere Möglichkeit habe ich nicht.


..meinst du der Aufwand für 10mm 8% lohnt und du merkst das? Evtl großvolumiger Reifen suchen..
Hatte mal 80 auf 100 getravelt, was 20% plus waren und spürbar...
Aber warum zum X1? Bau das Rad ins Gegenteil um: auf Speed und leicht


----------



## Maledivo (27. August 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ..meinst du der Aufwand für 10mm 8% lohnt und du merkst das? Evtl großvolumiger Reifen suchen..
> Hatte mal 80 auf 100 getravelt, was 20% plus waren und spürbar...
> Aber warum zum X1? Bau das Rad ins Gegenteil um: auf Speed und leicht



 habe ich so gemacht seit dem ich E1 gekauft habe.

C1 ist für lange Touren und Speed. E1 ist für Spaß und Adrealin !


----------



## Bolzer1711 (27. August 2015)

@123disco
...zu einen großen Aufwand will ich ja auch nicht betreiben, ist ja mein Zweitrad, daher auch die Frage, ob die eingebaute Gabel veränderbar ist oder ob es ein entsprechendes Angleset gibt. Damit wollte ich den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher stellen um etwas mehr Laufruhe zu bekommen.

Großvolumigere Reifen habe ich schon drauf gemacht  2,35 anstatt 2,25...
Bin kein Speeder  eher der gemütliche Tourenkurbler, der überall selbst hoch fahren will...   aber dann gern Spaß bergab hat. Das C1 soll dann mehr im Herbst/Winter genutzt werden....

Habe auch an mein 26ziger X1 nachträglich eine 160mm Pike verbaut (anstatt der 150mm Fox), den Unterschied habe ich gespürt...  nicht nur weil die Pike deutlich besser angesprochen, sondern weil sich auch das Fahrverhalten entsprechend verändert hat.


----------



## Vincy (27. August 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/08/27/rotwild-r-x1-plus-hybrid/


----------



## TrailProf (27. August 2015)

Finde auch dass C und X auf den Fotos wesentlich besser rüberkommen als auf der HP.
Finde aber nach wie vor, dass die Schriftart der Modellbezeichnung irgendwie nicht so richtig zum ROTWILD Schriftzug passen will.


----------



## Andi_72 (27. August 2015)

Schon fast "beängstigend", wie Motor und Batterie mittlerweile integriert sind. Noch ein-zwei Jahre, dann muss man dreimal hinschauen oder hinhören.
Der Knick im Oberrohr ist gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Mehr Photos bitte...!


----------



## 123disco (27. August 2015)

Mit 140mm grenzt sich das X1 nun besser vom E1 ab und mit der Form vom eingestampften Q1 ist nach "E wird G" und "E Race wird E oder großes X" und "Q als 27er C" -  Hinundher, endlich ein verständliches Sortiment entstanden...
..dafür verwirrt Rotwild uns nun durch das neue Design


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (27. August 2015)

der Ole macht das gut im Video 
Vom Konzept her finde ich das neue X1 klasse
hmm, warten auf/bis das X1 in Carbon kommt, buhh kann ganz schön lang werden

Neues R.X2 FS im Mai 2016....?
Steht zumindest hier in diesem Artikel....
http://www.radmarkt.de/nachrichten/rotwild-neues-rahmenkonzept-fuer-zwei-reifengroessen


----------



## at021971 (27. August 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Die Zeit für die neuen Designs hätte sich RW wirklich sparen können und stattdessen lieber ein feines X und/oder E aus Karbon nachlegen sollen.


Tja leider findet in Peters Böhms Kosmos Carbon nicht mehr statt. Alle Konkurrenten (außer Nikolai, weil Kalles Kernkompetenz ist ja Schweißen, bauen bis zur Enduro alles auch in Carbon. Bei Rotwild sind die letzte Carbonkonstruktionen, das R.R2 FS/HT, vor mittlerweile vier Jahren eingeführt worden. Seitdem nur Alu. Das bei einer Firma, die mit CFK mal angefangen hat. Und ich glaube nach den Aussagen bei den Performance Days 2014 nicht, das sich daran in nächster Zeit was groß ändern wird. Damals haben sie schon gesagt, in den den nächsten zwei Jahren definitiv nicht. Bietet Specialized den S-Works Enduro Rahmen in XL und 27.5" an, werde ich schweren Herzens mal über den Zaun schauen. Die Geduld neigt sich so allmählich dem Ende zu.


----------



## at021971 (27. August 2015)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Neues R.X2 FS im Mai 2016....?
> Steht zumindest hier in diesem Artikel....
> 
> http://www.radmarkt.de/nachrichten/rotwild-neues-rahmenkonzept-fuer-zwei-reifengroessen



Das wäre mal eine positive wirkliche Überraschung. Mal sehen ob man das irgendwo bestätigt bekommt.


----------



## at021971 (27. August 2015)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ….endlich habe ich es auch geschafft, nach vielen Jahren Planung  , bin ich dieses Jahr mit Freunden über die Alpen gefahren.
> 
> Das war mal richtig genial, von Ehrwald an den Gardasee, richtig klassisch ca. 450 km, rund 9.300 Hm bergauf und knapp 15.000 Hm runter, zwischendrin haben wir Gondeln genutzt, um noch mehr Abfahrtspaß zu haben….  und mein 26ziger R.X1 hat mich überall sicher runter gebracht
> 
> ...



Toll Ihr seid durch die Uina Schlucht. Da bin ich letztes Jahr auch, aber ohne Bike, durch. Einfach nur um das mal zu erleben. Die Schlucht kann mit dem Bike eh nicht von der Schweiz in Richtung Italien hochfahren und umgekehrt kommt man nur bei großem Risiko und Todesmut mit dem Bike runter.


----------



## at021971 (27. August 2015)

moeppelmann schrieb:


> Gut über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten, aber auf den Fotos sehen Sie auf jeden Fall besser aus als auf der Homepage...


Stimmt, auf den Eurobike Bildern und im Video sehen die Bikes nicht gar so schlimm aus. Aber das R.E1 bleibt ein No-Go.


----------



## Kiefer (31. August 2015)

....war keiner auf der Messe....
gibt's nichts zu berichten, keine Bilder...


----------



## XDennisX (31. August 2015)

Ich war auf der Messe.
Vieles ist hier schon genannt worden oder in den Videos/Berichten geschrieben.
Das X1 sieht in "echt" wirklich gut und sehr hochwertig aus.  Das gebogene oberrohr haben durch die Bank viele Hersteller.
Bin mal gespannt wer mal nen Fahrtbericht zu den 27+ Reifen sagen kann...


----------



## at021971 (31. August 2015)

@XDennisX Hast du mal gefragt, ob sie auch die bei der Vorstellung im Mai gezeigte Variante in RAW geplant haben?

Bezüglich des Designs: Die Form des Rahmens finde ich auch gelungen.  Damit sind sie jetzt da angekommen, wo Specialized vor einigen Jahren die  Rahmenform hinentwickelt hat. Aber mir gefallen einfach die Decales nicht.  Die sehen so bauhausmäßig aus. Die Liebe zum Detail vermisse ich da, die Rotwild jahregang von anderen Marken abgehoben hat. Jetzt ist das einfach beliebig. Könnte von jedem sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. August 2015)

Ah, ich meld mich ja eigentlich nur sehr ungerne zu Wort wenn es um "schön" geht.

Aber das Blau am E1- tztztz- ihr Jungs von Rotwild, das ist daneben.
Legt doch einfach einen zarten Phosphorgelben Rahmen um das Blau und die Sache ist gerettet.

Aber das X1 ist gelungen, keine Frage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (31. August 2015)

@at021971:
Nein habe ich nicht gefragt.... Der Stand war echt gut besucht! 
Aber es sieht echt super aus! Da ich jetzt schon 3 Jahre in RAW fahre, bin ich vielleicht auch wieder mehr auf Farbe aus ;-)

@RockyRider66 
Das stimmt... Am neuen e1 sind zu viele Farben. Blau/rot und das Orange von fox. 
Das g1 allerdings war einfach nur schön und der Farbton Perfect!! Kommt auf Bildern leider nicht so rüber.


----------



## 123disco (31. August 2015)

..also AufkleberchenDesigner vom E1 und den Fotografen der Räder feuern und alles wird gut.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. August 2015)

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. September 2015)

Auch ein Update, neue Bremsklötze hinten!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (1. September 2015)

Neue Speichen hinten


----------



## XDennisX (1. September 2015)

Update: Aufkleber von der eurobike druff geklebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. September 2015)

.


----------



## 123disco (2. September 2015)

schwer für nen Künstler, wenn einem so ein großer Hit gelingt, danach das zu toppen ...... ...lang lebe das alte "E1".


----------



## Groudon (3. September 2015)

Mein Hirsch muss leider schon eingemottet werden bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Andi_72 (3. September 2015)

Gibt's bei euch keinen trockenen Herbst?


----------



## Groudon (3. September 2015)

Doch doch, aber ich bin für ein halbes Jahr nicht Zuhause. ;-) Und das Rad wurde frisch gewaschen, das Gute. :-D


----------



## TrailProf (3. September 2015)

Groudon schrieb:


> Doch doch, aber ich bin für ein halbes Jahr nicht Zuhause. ;-) Und das Rad wurde frisch gewaschen, das Gute. :-D


Dann noch schnell eine Frage bevor du wech bist:
Was ist das für eine Sattelstütze? Die Zuganlenkung scheint ja intern zu sein, wie hast du da das Kable verlegt, denn der Rahmen ist dafür ja nicht vorbereitet, oder? Bin am überlegen evtl. mein R2-FS mit damit auszustatten, die Hauptrahmen sind ja quasi identisch. 

Ups waren jetzt mehr als eine Frage


----------



## Groudon (3. September 2015)

Kein Problem.

Es ist die Kindshock Lev 272 mit Internet Anlenkung. Der Rahmen hat ein Loch im Tretlager, damit das Wasser ablaufen kann. Dort habe ich den Zug hindurch geführt, um das Tretlager herum und dann das Sitzrohr hoch.

Ich habe dafür erst ein dünnes labbriges Kabel benutzt. Das Rad umgedreht und dann von oben das Kabel hinein und dann "durchgeschüttelt" bis ich es oben aus dem Sitzrohr heraus ziehen könnte. Anschließend habe ich einen Bowdenzug mithilfe des eingeführten Kabels in umgekehrte Richtung durchgezogen. Nachdem dies fertig war, habe ich die Zughülle über den Bowdenzug gezogen. Dafür brauchst du aber einen sehr langen Bowdenzug, da du ihn straff halten musst, damit die Hülle dem Zug folgt und nicht in ein anderes Rohr ausweicht.

Kling komplizierter als es ist. :-D


----------



## Maledivo (4. September 2015)

Continental Baron "Projekt" 2,4er 650B ist nun lieferbar (Der Preis wird noch fallen, ... ) :

https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...imited-Edition-Faltreifen-Modell-2016-p45456/


----------



## XDennisX (4. September 2015)

Den Baron 27,5 hab ich mir auf der Messe angeschaut... Ich glaube der ist für enduro/Touren einfach zu viel. 
Als Parkreifen sicher gut.


----------



## TrailProf (4. September 2015)

Groudon schrieb:


> Kein Problem.
> 
> Es ist die Kindshock Lev 272 mit Internet Anlenkung. Der Rahmen hat ein Loch im Tretlager, damit das Wasser ablaufen kann. Dort habe ich den Zug hindurch geführt, um das Tretlager herum und dann das Sitzrohr hoch.
> 
> ...


Danke für die ausführliche Erläuterung. Ist hiermit als Winterprojekt vorgemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. September 2015)

Ist jemand von hier morgen zum Tag der offenen Tür bei Fox in Rodalben?
http://foxracingshox.de/info/News.html


----------



## Mainbiker363 (4. September 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist jemand von hier morgen zum Tag der offenen Tür bei Fox in Rodalben?
> http://foxracingshox.de/info/News.html



Wäre gerne dabei.....

Bin aber am Trailsurfen im Vinschgau 

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. September 2015)

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. September 2015)

Bin Samstag da, schon so gegen 9:00- 9:30.
Hoffe da gibbet neen Kaffee.
Fährst du auch deren Touren mit?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. September 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Wäre gerne dabei.....
> 
> Bin aber am Trailsurfen im Vinschgau
> 
> Grüße


Du arme arme Sau!
Und pass auf, am Tschilli- Trail sind viel Fahrschulen....


----------



## Mainbiker363 (4. September 2015)

Habe mir den Goldseetrail vorgenommen.....

Mal sehen ob ich den schaffe


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. September 2015)

.


----------



## AMDude (5. September 2015)

Nochmal zum Thema E1 2016. 
War per Mail in Kontakt mit Rotwild. Wird vorerst nur die auf der HP abgebildete Version geben und auch keine weiteren Aufbauten.
Gut war, dass trotz der Eurobike mir immer umgehend geantwortet wurde.

Verstehen kann ich aber weiterhin nicht, dass man nicht die Farben für die Decals verwendet hat, die auch am Bike verwendet werden.
http://www.ridefox.com/content.php?c=heritagedecals&m=bike
Den Link hat mir übrigens Markus Herr zukommen lassen, auf meinen Anmerkung zur Unstimmigkeit im Farb-Design.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass das Bike sowohl mit den blauen, als auch roten Decals ungleich besser aussehen würde. 

Weiterhin verstehe ich nicht, warum man 1x11 nicht als Option anbietet. Sollte ja evtl. für Rotwild auch billiger sein, die 1x11 zu verbauen. Und selbst wenn nicht, wäre es gut für eine paar € +/- die Option anzubieten. Das ist aktuell mein Hauptkritikpunkt, mir das Bike nicht zu holen, da ich weder den Aufwand noch das extra Geld investieren möchte.

Mal sehen...ich hätte echt Bock, auf die leicht veränderte Geo, z.B. den 1cm mehr Sitzrohrlänge und der verlängerte Reach, der mir mit 190 entgegenkommen würde.

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## at021971 (5. September 2015)

Dem 2016er R.E1 FS helfen auch keine farblich passenden Fox Decales mehr. Das kannst Du nur entlacken und zusammen mit einem Satz von Decales aus den Vorjahren neu lackieren lassen.

ADP sollte mal drüber nachdenken, wie Fox Heritage Decales anzubieten, dann könnte man die groben Designverirrungen aus dem 2016er Modelljahr wieder zum Positiven hin korrigieren.

Und bezüglicher der 1x11 wird Dir Dein Händler schon helfen. Ist ja nicht so, dass man so etwas nicht beim Kauf korrigieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (5. September 2015)

...war vor einer Woche auch auf der Eurobike, muss sagen, das X1 sieht in Natura richtig gut aus. Über Geschmack läßt sich streiten, meinen hat es getroffen. 

Habe mich auch mit Mitarbeitern von ADP unterhalten, es wir so ausgeliefert wie abgebildet, also mit dem DT Swiss 481 LRS und den Conti 2,4 Reifen. Auf den LRS passen dann auch die 2,8 NobbyNics, die man sich aber im Zubehörhandel holen muss. Optional einen DT Swiss 551 LRS mit der 2,8er Bereifung wird es von Rotwild nicht geben 








Stimmt, eine Einfachversion gibt es leider auch nicht, die muss man sich selbst gegen Aufpreis beschaffen, sehr schade...   Ginge ja recht leicht Shimano 1-Fach Kurbel rein und hinten die 11-42 Kassette drauf, vielleicht macht das der Händler ohne viel Bares...

Denke für die 2,8 Bereifung macht die 2-Fach Übersetzung Sinn, bin es noch nicht gefahren, aber bergauf wird das schon ordentlich Körner kosten,  probieren werde ich das auf jeden Fall mal. Bin echt mal gespannt ob die Plus Reifen bergab wirklich diesen Grip Gewinn bringen und gleichzeitig das weniger an Federweg kompensieren...  wenn nicht muss ich mich nach einer 150/160 Pike mit 110-Achse umschauen...  Die Fox Mitarbeiter wussten nicht, ob eine solche Gabel bei Ihnen nächstes Jahr produziert wird.


----------



## dopero (5. September 2015)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Stimmt, eine Einfachversion gibt es leider auch nicht, die muss man sich selbst gegen Aufpreis beschaffen, sehr schade...   Ginge ja recht leicht Shimano 1-Fach Kurbel rein und hinten die 11-42 Kassette drauf, vielleicht macht das der Händler ohne viel Bares...


Oder ein + kaufen, da gibt es ausschließlich 1-fach. 

Grundsätzlich ist es aber eigentlich traurig das man sich bei Rädern in dieser Preislage Gedanken über eine Korrektur des Farbkonzeptes auf eigene Kosten machen muss.


----------



## Vincy (5. September 2015)

Die Edition-Version ist da mit 1x 11-fach. 

Finde es gut, dass man da kpl auf Boost ausgestattet hat, so kann man leicht auf Fat lite umrüsten. Besorgt man sich 2 verschiedene LRS, fertig ist. Und bei Shimano kann man auch ggfls leicht auf 1x umrüsten.

Bei der Fox 34 27,5 Plus dürfte evtl 150mm FW möglich sein. In deren Specs wird da auch 150mm angegeben.
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=579


----------



## Orakel (5. September 2015)

AMDude schrieb:


> Weiterhin verstehe ich nicht, warum man 1x11 nicht als Option anbietet. Sollte ja evtl. für Rotwild auch billiger sein, die 1x11 zu verbauen. Und selbst wenn nicht, wäre es gut für eine paar € +/- die Option anzubieten. Das ist aktuell mein Hauptkritikpunkt, mir das Bike nicht zu holen, da ich weder den Aufwand noch das extra Geld investieren möchte.


Wir sprechen schon vom RX1?
So unterschiedlich können Meinungen /Berdürfnisse sein.
Ich finde es sehrgut dass es die 2fach Variante gibt (1fach Option hin oder her), bei uns im Schwäbisch-Fränkischam Wald gehts hochrunter da habe ich lieber ne 2fach Übersetzungsbreite.
Ausserdem möchte ich auf der Ebene au a wenig druck aufs Pedal bringen, sprich Speed macha.
Ist bekannt ob es einen Framekit geben soll/gibt?
Gab es auf der EB wieder einen "richtigen" Rotwild Katalog oder "nur" ein art Flyer, wie letztes Jahr


----------



## at021971 (5. September 2015)

Es gibt doch auf der Homepage so einen abgespeckten Katalog, der zwar nicht alle Optionen zeigt, aber alle Bikes, bis auf das R2 AMG HT, kurz vorstellt. http://www.rotwild.de/fileadmin/Redaktion/rot-wild/ROTWILD_Booklet_MY2016_13_Ansicht.pdf


----------



## dopero (5. September 2015)

Den habe ich auch schon gesehen. Auf Seite 18 sieht man da wie geil das X sein könnte (mit XM551 und passendem Nobby Nic) und auf Seite 19 dann wie es geliefert wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (5. September 2015)

Jetzt ist es fahrbereit
Diätplan muss aber glaub noch her
So hat´s 10,74kg


----------



## Orakel (5. September 2015)




----------



## Orakel (5. September 2015)

at021971 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch auf der Homepage so einen abgespeckten Katalog, der zwar nicht alle Optionen zeigt, aber alle Bikes, bis auf das R2 AMG HT, kurz vorstellt. http://www.rotwild.de/fileadmin/Redaktion/rot-wild/ROTWILD_Booklet_MY2016_13_Ansicht.pdf


der passt ja garnet zu meinen anderen 9 Rotwild Kataloge (wenn ich den ausdrucken würde)


----------



## AMDude (5. September 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> Wir sprechen schon vom RX1?
> So unterschiedlich können Meinungen /Berdürfnisse sein.
> Ich finde es sehrgut dass es die 2fach Variante gibt (1fach Option hin oder her), bei uns im Schwäbisch-Fränkischam Wald gehts hochrunter da habe ich lieber ne 2fach Übersetzungsbreite.
> Ausserdem möchte ich auf der Ebene au a wenig druck aufs Pedal bringen, sprich Speed macha.
> ...


Wie geschrieben, habe ich mich auf das E1 bezogen.


----------



## AMDude (5. September 2015)

at021971 schrieb:


> Dem 2016er R.E1 FS helfen auch keine farblich passenden Fox Decales mehr. Das kannst Du nur entlacken und zusammen mit einem Satz von Decales aus den Vorjahren neu lackieren lassen.
> 
> ADP sollte mal drüber nachdenken, wie Fox Heritage Decales anzubieten, dann könnte man die groben Designverirrungen aus dem 2016er Modelljahr wieder zum Positiven hin korrigieren.
> 
> Und bezüglicher der 1x11 wird Dir Dein Händler schon helfen. Ist ja nicht so, dass man so etwas nicht beim Kauf korrigieren kann.



So schlimm finde ich die Lackierung jetzt auch nicht. Aber muss mich natürlich davon noch live überzeugen. Aber wer die orangen Decals an der Gabel durchgewunken hat, sollte sich wirklich überlegen, ob er den richtigen Job hat. Verstehe da auch die Entscheidungsfindung nicht.
Aber eigentlich will ich das Rot vom G1!!!

Klar kann der Händler da was ändern. Ob er es kostenneutral macht, ist eine andere Frage. Aber das ist eben die zweite Entscheidung, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. Viele wollen aktuell 1x11 und es wird nicht einmal angeboten, obwohl es im Aftermarket sogar günstiger ist.
Ich finde es ja sogar gut, dass es auch 2x11 gibt. Aber die Option hätte es geben sollen. Ist eben leicht am Markt vorbei.


----------



## Groudon (5. September 2015)

Ich finde die aktuelle Farbgestaltung von Rotwild schrecklich! Das dezente, hochwertige Design ist verschwunden und eine Annährung in Richtung Bonbon, knallig und Cube-Artig scheint einzug zu halten! 

Ich hoffe nächstes Jahr wird sich das wieder ändern!


----------



## at021971 (5. September 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> der passt ja garnet zu meinen anderen 9 Rotwild Kataloge (wenn ich den ausdrucken würde)


Tja, nunmehr ist nicht nur das Bike Design minimalistisch....immerhin ein Steigerung zum Vorjahr, denn da gab es gar keinen, sondern nur loses Blatt pro Bike. Aber dafür hilft es bei der Marge und dem EBIT. ;-)


----------



## at021971 (5. September 2015)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich finde die aktuelle Farbgestaltung von Rotwild schrecklich! Das dezente, hochwertige Design ist verschwunden und eine Annährung in Richtung Bonbon, knallig und Cube-Artig scheint einzug zu halten!
> 
> Ich hoffe nächstes Jahr wird sich das wieder ändern!


Cubeartig...die Assoziation ist mir auch schon gekommen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. September 2015)

.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (5. September 2015)

@Orakel
...2x11 ist völlig ok, jedem seine Übersetzung...  Mit einem 28ziger Kettenblatt und 42ziger Ritzel auf einem 27,5er Laufrad bin ich ungefähr auf gleichem Niveau bei 26ziger 22/34....   Das reicht mir bergauf, mehr als 34 km/h brauche ich auf der Ebene nicht...   Ich weiß, Shimanos kleinstes Kettenblatt hat 30 Zähne.... 

@dopero
Das X1 wird nur mit der 2,4 Bereifung ausgeliefert...  so die Info von ADP, keine extra Plusversion mit 1-Fach

@Vincy
...davon wussten die Jungs am Fox-Stand nichts...  werde mal ein Mail wegschicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C_dale (6. September 2015)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich finde die aktuelle Farbgestaltung von Rotwild schrecklich! Das dezente, hochwertige Design ist verschwunden und eine Annährung in Richtung Bonbon, knallig und Cube-Artig scheint einzug zu halten!
> 
> Ich hoffe nächstes Jahr wird sich das wieder ändern!



Natürlich liegt die Schönheit im Auge des Betrachters, aber muss hier in dieselbe Kerbe schlagen. Vor etwa 23 Jahren habe ich mir mein erstes MTB, ein Trek-Hardtail mit Starrgabel und Cantilever-Bremsen gekauft. Auch damals waren für mich nicht allein Funktion und Wertigkeit Kaufargumente, sondern auch die Optik.

Ich bin froh, mir vor wenigen Wochen noch ein R. C1 FS 29 gekrallt zu haben, wenn ich mir die neuesten Messeprodukte der Rotwilden anschaue, auch wenn die in natura besser als auf den Bildern aussehen mögen. Meines Erachtens läuft hier designmäßig im Moment etwas daneben.

Außer der bescheidenen Farbauswahl sehe ich auch gewissen Handlungsbedarf bei der Rahmenform. „Form follows function“ heißt es oft. Wo ist das typische Rotwild konifizierte Oberrohr mit den wechselnden Rohrdurchmessern?

Beim aktuellen X1 findet sich ein hydrogeformtes Oberrohr mit einem Knick nach oben, dessen Notwendigkeit mir sich nicht erschließt. So etwas gab es bei Orbea schon längst.

Die Vierkantstreben der Hinterradschwinge im Baumarktdesign habe ich auch bei meinem gepimpten „Dacia“ unter den MTBs, einem Corratec x-force 2. Dort macht sich das sogar besser als bei dem aktuellen X1.

Sorry, aber schön geht anders,

Macht man die Rotwild-Schriftzüge weg, dann tritt eine Rahmenform zutage, die für mich uniform ist. Was noch fehlt zum „Glück“ ist das S-förmige Unterrohr a`la Spezialized oder Giant. Vor ein paar Jahren kaufte ich der besseren Hälfte ein MTB und hatte einen Katalog von Spezialized mitgebracht. Beim ersten Blick auf das Design – ohne Kenntnis von Ausstattung und Preis der in`s Auge gefassten Bikes - streikte sie: „Ich fahre kein Bike mit so bescheuerten Formen!“


----------



## Andi_72 (6. September 2015)

Ja, die Zeiten in denen eine Marke am Rahmen zu erkennen waren sind bis auf wenige Ausnahmen vorbei. Die konifizierten rohre waren mal recht einzigartig und RW-typisch. Vermutlich ist diese aber in der Produktion zu aufwendig und damit teuer.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. September 2015)

C_dale schrieb:


> Natürlich liegt die Schönheit im Auge des Betrachters, aber muss hier in dieselbe Kerbe schlagen. Vor etwa 23 Jahren habe ich mir mein erstes MTB, ein Trek-Hardtail mit Starrgabel und Cantilever-Bremsen gekauft. Auch damals waren für mich nicht allein Funktion und Wertigkeit Kaufargumente, sondern auch die Optik.
> 
> Ich bin froh, mir vor wenigen Wochen noch ein R. C1 FS 29 gekrallt zu haben, wenn ich mir die neuesten Messeprodukte der Rotwilden anschaue, auch wenn die in natura besser als auf den Bildern aussehen mögen. Meines Erachtens läuft hier designmäßig im Moment etwas daneben.
> 
> ...



Du kannst deinem Unmut zwar hier im Forum Luft verschaffen, aber bei den Rahmenformen solltest du vielleicht mal nachdenken warum das so gelöst wurde?
Zeichen dir mal OK und UK vom vom Steuerrohr, dann Tretlager, Dämpfer und den ganzen Firlefanz.
Aber mach das mit den aktuellen Geos!

Du wirst schnell schnell erkennen, dass man die Rohre biegen muss.
Und wenn ein fetter Reifen durch den Hinterbau soll, ohne dass die Kurbeln an die Kettenstreben schlagen, dann wird das mit einer runden Kettenstrebe schon schwer?

Und das alte "konifizierte" Oberrohr hat im eigentlichen Sinne nix mit einem konifizierten Rohr zu tun.
Es war eben schon in der Ölpresse zum Aufweiten.

Über die Farbe kann man debattieren, aber die Rahmenform hat eine Funktion zu erfüllen.
Und das finde ich bei Rotwild gut gelöst.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (6. September 2015)

....ups, dann scheine ich keinen Geschmack zu haben  aber wie gesagt, Geschmack ist vielfältig. 

Mein Freund und ich waren vor dem X1 gestanden und haben beide gesagt...  wow, endlich mal eine normale Farbe und es sieht richtig gut aus 

Davor waren wir bei Rocky Mountain, BMC, Scott und vielen anderen Herstellern...  überall neongelb, -grün, -orange, -rot oder knallblau...  Aubergine war auch dabei. Brutal was da geboten war (meine Meinung), bald gibt es wieder die bunten Leggins ...  Nach meiner Ansicht völlig hässlich, aber damals haben sie sehr viele getragen und unsereins hatte lange gesucht bis er eine schwarze gefunden hat.

Naja...  die Rahmenformen, die müssen gefallen und da gebe ich Recht, die ähneln sich immer mehr...  egal ob Canyon, Scott, YT, Alutech ICB oder wie sie alle heißen...   ach ja und Nicolai verbaut seit vielen Jahren 4-Kant-Profile und ist sehr beliebt....

Jeder Hersteller versucht am Markt zu bleiben, wie grausig es manchmal auch aussieht...

...jedem das sein


----------



## Andi_72 (6. September 2015)

Noch nicht gemerkt? Die 80er kommen wieder! Und die neon-knaller-farben gab es vor 25 Jahren auch schon mal.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (6. September 2015)

Genau das Jahrzehnt meinte ich mit den Leggins....   für mich damals schon ein absolutes no go.

...letztens habe ich ein Santa Cruz im Wald gesehen, es war in Textmarker gelb nicht zu übersehen...  ein absoluter Premiumhersteller im hohen Preissektor

...jedem das seine, nichts für mich persönlich


----------



## C_dale (8. September 2015)

Danke für eure differenzierten Statements zu meinen recht kritischen Äußerungen zum Modelljahrgang 2016 der Rotwilden. Nach wie vor finde ich diese Marke sehr sympathisch, nur gefallen mir persönlich einige dieser neuesten Modelle ganz und gar nicht. Andere können auch. Wenn nötig muss man beim Bike-Erwerb warten können oder auch über den Tellerrand hinüberschauen und markenmäßig fremd gehen. Deshalb sind in meinem kleinen Bikepark auch andere Hersteller vertreten, die ebenfalls  - subjektiv betrachtet - tolle Bikes bauen können oder konnten.

Ich hatte den Begriff der Konifizierung gebracht: Ein konifiziertes Rohr ist gemeinhin ein Rohr mit verschiedenen Wandstärken. Eine Technik, die heute vor allem bei Aluminiumrahmen und -rohren verwendet wird. Hier nimmt die Rohrstärke zur Mitte hin in mehreren Stufen ab: An den Enden, wo geschweißt wird, ist sie größer, weil hier Belastungsspitzen auftreten, in der Mitte sind sie am geringsten, weil hier auch geringere Belastungen auf das Rohr auftreten. Es gab z. B. meines Wissens einen Rohrsatz von Columbus bei der das Oberrohr an den Enden eine Wandstärke von einem Millimeter, in der Mitte 0,5 mm, dazwischen 0,8 mm. Für eine beanspruchungsgerechte Konstruktion kann man außer dieser Konifizierung auch die Rohrdurchmesser bei unveränderter Wandstärke selbst deutlich variieren (Rotwilderkennungsmerkmal für mich seinerzeit, als ich noch mehr CD zugetan war). Die Kombination der beiden Verfahren funktioniert natürlich auch. Inwieweit Rotwild dies tat oder tut entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Ich habe noch keinen Rotwildrahmen aufgeschnitten, aber vielleicht hat einer der Rotwildritter weitergehende Infos.

Vor 5 Jahren half ich einem mit urlaubenden bis dato unbekannten Biker die Bremse seines Canyons schleiffrei einzustellen. Am Oberrohr des Canyons bemerkte ich eine tiefe Beule. Ich fragte ihn, ob dies auf einen Unfall zurückzuführen sei. Nein, entgegnete er, er habe in Unkenntnis der Materialstärken sein Bike zu fest in den Montageständer eingespannt. Ups!
RR 66 meinte, bei heutiger Kinematik wird mit runden Streben der Freigang von dicken Schlappen schwierig. Aber es ging damals und heute vermutlich auch noch – Preisfrage vermutlich! Auf einem Bild aus meiner Garage ist ein älteres gelbes Votec von hinten abgelichtet. Man beachte die geschwungene Strebenform am Hinterbau: Hier sitzt ein fetter 2,4er MK 2 von Continental dazwischen. Er hat noch genug Platz und ich schlage nicht mit den Füßen an die Streben.


----------



## at021971 (8. September 2015)

C_dale schrieb:


> ...Ich hatte den Begriff der Konifizierung gebracht: Ein konifiziertes Rohr ist gemeinhin ein Rohr mit verschiedenen Wandstärken. Eine Technik, die heute vor allem bei Aluminiumrahmen und -rohren verwendet wird. Hier nimmt die Rohrstärke zur Mitte hin in mehreren Stufen ab: An den Enden, wo geschweißt wird, ist sie größer, weil hier Belastungsspitzen auftreten, in der Mitte sind sie am geringsten, weil hier auch geringere Belastungen auf das Rohr auftreten. Es gab z. B. meines Wissens einen Rohrsatz von Columbus bei der das Oberrohr an den Enden eine Wandstärke von einem Millimeter, in der Mitte 0,5 mm, dazwischen 0,8 mm. Für eine beanspruchungsgerechte Konstruktion kann man außer dieser Konifizierung auch die Rohrdurchmesser bei unveränderter Wandstärke selbst deutlich variieren (Rotwilderkennungsmerkmal für mich seinerzeit, als ich noch mehr CD zugetan war). Die Kombination der beiden Verfahren funktioniert natürlich auch. Inwieweit Rotwild dies tat oder tut entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Ich habe noch keinen Rotwildrahmen aufgeschnitten, aber vielleicht hat einer der Rotwildritter weitergehende Infos...



Man kann es mögen oder nicht, aber die von Rotwild selber entwickelten, zwischen 2001 und 2013 eingesetzten Channel Tube Rohrsätze, die außen wie innen mehrfach konfiziert waren und im Durchmesser variierten, haben sich einfach technisch überlebt. Mit dem heute üblichen Hydroforming lassen sich leichtere und dabei stabilere Rahmen konstruieren, die nebenbei auch noch viel variabler/flexibler geformt werden können.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. September 2015)

Junge Junge, was für ein Fuhrpark.
Finde es übrigens angenehm wie hier miteinander umgegangen wird.
Selbst ein kritischer Beitrag kann hier kaum jemanden aus der Ruhe bringen und es bleibt eine angenehmes Klima.
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (8. September 2015)

Diese Konifizierung mit unterschiedlichen Materialstärken hatte Rotwild auch. Lief unter der Bezeichnung "Channeltube Technoligy"

Aus dem Katalog 2009


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. September 2015)

Chanel Tube Rohre konnten/können recht einfach gezogen werden, Hydroforming hat physikalisch bedingt seine Grenzen und ist recht teuer.

Diese Fertigungsart der Rohre ist durch die Anforderungen bzgl. der erforderlichen Bauräume heutzutage aber nicht mehr wegzudenken und durch die geringen Fetigungskosten in Fernost trotzdem noch interessant für die Hersteller.

Gewichtsseitig sind die Limits erreicht.

Der Fuhrpark ist ganz charmant. Bin auch der Meinung, dass man nie zu viele Räder hat sondern immer nur zu wenig Garagen/Keller


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. September 2015)

Hydroforming hat auch andere Voreile als eine (teilweise fertigungsbedingte) geringere Materialdicke.

Man kann ohne Gussets das Trägheitsmoment "I" in alle 3 Achsen anpassen, gerade so wie man es braucht.
Oder sind an den neuen hydrogeformten Rahmen noch schwere Gussets zwischen Steuerrohr und Unterrohr so wie bei meinem 2011er E1?

Zudem kann man durch hydroforming ein Rohr so ausbilden, dass es einem Flaxhenhalter oder Dämpfer Platz macht.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. September 2015)

Sicherlich gab es durch die Einführung dieser Technik Vorteile ( u.a. den von Dir beschriebenen Entfall der Gussets ). Trotzdem lassen sich nur solche Geometrien darstellen, die das Material mitmacht.

Eindrückungen und leichte Ausbeulungen sind kein Thema, größere Durchmesser-/Profilunterschiede sind physikalisch bedingt nicht bzw. nur mit hohem Aufwand und vielen Zwischenschritten umsetzbar. Wird der Werkstoff durch die Verformung zu arg vorbelastet, hat man auch nicht viel gekonnt. Für Designstücke noch akzeptabel, für hochbelastete Bauteile sind noch Belastungsreserven erforderlich.


----------



## Orakel (9. September 2015)

das Channeltube "Geröhr" war ein Einzigartiges Widererkennungs Merkmal in der Bikebranche.
Jetzt sehn die Bikes aus wie so ziemlich alle, nicht dass das Design (Rahmenform)schlecht wäre,ne, halt wie bei allen
Wie ich 2006auf Rotwild gestoßen bin , gabs damals neu ein RFC04 mit CFK Hinterbau, ein RFC03 mit dem stehenden Dämpfer hinter dem Sitzrohr, danach das RR2 FS mit dem gleichen Hinterbausystem, das hat Rotwild von anderen unterscheidet, dazu das Banderolendesign.
Klar ist für mich auch, dass der  "Fortschritt" (650b, Boost148.......) bestimmte Technische Lösungen braucht, und das sind nun die Hydrorahmen.
Ich ertappe mich seit 2J. wie ich anfange mir über anderen Bikes den Kopf zu zerbrechen, davor eigentlich unvorstellbar 
Ganz großes* ABER, man soll nicht in der Vergangenheit schwelgen*


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. September 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (10. September 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche einen 40 mm Vorbau, habt Ihr Erfahrung mit NC-17 Toro S-Pro?


----------



## XDennisX (10. September 2015)

@Maledivo 

Wie groß bist du und welchen Rahmengröße fährst du? 
Wollte mir auch einen kürzeren Vorbau holen, und dieser gefällt mir auch auf Anhieb.


----------



## Maledivo (10. September 2015)

@XDennisX 

1,78 m und Rahmen in M.


----------



## XDennisX (10. September 2015)

Passt!
Wenn du dich entschieden hast oder schon nen Erfahrungswert hast,melde dich bitte bei mir!
Da du den gleichen Rahmen fährst, interessiert mich das sehr.


----------



## Maledivo (10. September 2015)

Habe soeben bestellt !


----------



## Düst__ (10. September 2015)

hatte den toro über jahre am Downhill radel.. Kann nichts negatives drüber erzählen. Evtl das er damals nicht gerade zu den leichten Vorbauten zählte..
Irgendwann bin ich bei syntace gelandet. Megaforce


----------



## Maledivo (12. September 2015)

@XDennisX 

Wie versprochen die Rückmeldung bzw. Feedback zum Vorbau NC-17 Signature.

Es wurde heute geliefert, nach auspacken bestätigt meine Befürchtung. Es schaut richtig fett aus!

Für unsere E1 Race einfach überdimensional. War eher für Freerider / Downhill gedacht. Sogar die Schrauben solten mit 9 NM gezogen werden.

Kann mir vorstellen dass es unkaputtbar ist.

Also wie gesagt, ist mir einfach zu überdimensional für E1! Wieder eingepackt und es wird umgetauscht gegen ein anderes Vorbau!

Nun lange Grübel welches Vorbau, am Ende sind 2 Vorbau in engere Wahl, einmal Answer ATAC AME 40 mm und einmal Syntace Megaforce 2.

Beide sehen sehr ähnlich aus und sind gewichttechnisch ziemlich gleich. Preislich ist Syntace auf einer andere Liga.

Leider ist Answer AME ziemlich neu auf Markt und es gibt kaum Erfahrungsberichte. Wie es ausschaut werde ich Syntace holen. Muss noch am Montag mit Versender klären wegen dem Umtausch.


----------



## TrailProf (14. September 2015)

Cockpit update am R.R2 FS:
- Vorbau nun 20 mm kürzer und nur noch 7° negativ
- Lenker 60 mm breiter und mit 15 mm Rise
Fährt sich nun deutlich komfortabler (man wird ja nicht jünger) und auch kontrollierter.


----------



## Maledivo (14. September 2015)

Da ich für mein E1 Vorbau viel im Netz gesucht habe und auch gefunden / bestellt - Syntace Megaforce 2 - kommt morgen , habe den passender Vorbau für Dein Lenker (Thomson) gesehen:

http://www.probikeshop.net/thomson-vorbau-elite-x4-3aa-8mm-schwarz/167.html


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. September 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailinger (15. September 2015)

Liebe Gemeinde,

ich werde hier hoffentlich nicht gesteinigt, wenn ich darauf hinweise, dass ich mein gelbes 2013er E1 in Enduro/Freerideaufbau im Bikemarkt verkaufe: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/648126-rotwild-r-e1-toxic-green-l-2013

Leider hatte ich einen so schweren Crash, dass nur noch leichte Trails gehen, wenn überhaupt und frühestens in einem Jahr, besser als 50/50 steht es leider nicht. Vielleicht hat ein RW-Ritter Interesse oder es hat jemand Interesse RW-Ritter zu werden. Fragen dazu beantworte ich gerne.

Danke und frohes Radln...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. September 2015)

Drücke Dir die Daumen und wünsche "gute Besserung" !


----------



## TrailProf (15. September 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Da ich für mein E1 Vorbau viel im Netz gesucht habe und auch gefunden / bestellt - Syntace Megaforce 2 - kommt morgen , habe den passender Vorbau für Dein Lenker (Thomson) gesehen:
> 
> http://www.probikeshop.net/thomson-vorbau-elite-x4-3aa-8mm-schwarz/167.html



Den hatte ich auch mit auf der Merkliste, habe mich dann aber doch für den Ritchey in "wet black" der Optik wegen entschieden.


----------



## TrailProf (15. September 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hübsch!
> 
> Frage: Fährst Du vorne ein 38er oder 40er Kettenblatt?
> 
> Wenn ein 38er: Wäre zur Kettenstrebe hin Platz für ein 40er?



Fahre vorne z.Zt. 2fach mit 22/38 Zähnen. Aus der Erinnerung heraus glaube ich schon dass ein 40er passen würde. Ich schaue heute Abend mal nach und mach ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Bensemer (15. September 2015)

trailinger schrieb:


> Leider hatte ich einen so schweren Crash, dass nur noch leichte Trails gehen


Gute Besserung !! Ich drücke dir die Daumen das es irgendwann doch mal wieder wird wie früher.
Ich spiele seit '97 Dart aber wurde vor 2 Jahren an der Schulter opperiert, zwischenzeitlich sah es mieser aus als vor der OP was den Oberarm angeht aber mitlerweile bin ich wieder in meine alte Mannschaft zurück gekehrt und bin auch wieder Teamkapitän. Es hat zwar etwas gedauert aber ich treffe wieder annähernd was ich will... In der Dartpause kam ich übrigens zum MTB
Einfach nicht den Sand in den Kopf stecken


----------



## trailinger (15. September 2015)

@Gianty 
@Bensemer 
Danke für Eure Wünsche. Momentan bin ich schon froh, wenn ich auf Dauer nicht ein- oder freihändig radln muss. Klingt überdramatisierend, ist es leider nicht. Auch im allerbesten Fall werde ich die nächsten zwei Jahre nichts anderes als Forstwege fahren. Dafür reicht mein 29er bei Weitem. Einen Tip darf ich übrigens allen geben: Tragt nie zu enge Ellenbogenschoner beim Biken, das kann häßliche Sollbruchstellen geben...


----------



## TrailProf (15. September 2015)

trailinger schrieb:


> Liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> Leider hatte ich einen so schweren Crash, dass nur noch leichte Trails gehen, wenn überhaupt und frühestens in einem Jahr, besser als 50/50 steht es leider nicht. Vielleicht hat ein RW-Ritter Interesse oder es hat jemand Interesse RW-Ritter zu werden. Fragen dazu beantworte ich gerne.
> 
> Danke und frohes Radln...



Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und viel Erfolg bei der Physio.


----------



## TrailProf (15. September 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hübsch!
> 
> Frage: Fährst Du vorne ein 38er oder 40er Kettenblatt?
> 
> Wenn ein 38er: Wäre zur Kettenstrebe hin Platz für ein 40er?



So, ich habe mal Photos gemacht. Es ist heute im Büro mal wieder spät geworden, daher war es dunkel und die Bilder von bescheidener Qualität. Ich meine aber ein 40er müsste passen. Ein cm mehr im Radius geht da noch.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. September 2015)

trailinger schrieb:


> @Gianty
> @Bensemer
> Danke für Eure Wünsche. Momentan bin ich schon froh, wenn ich auf Dauer nicht ein- oder freihändig radln muss. Klingt überdramatisierend, ist es leider nicht. Auch im allerbesten Fall werde ich die nächsten zwei Jahre nichts anderes als Forstwege fahren. Dafür reicht mein 29er bei Weitem. Einen Tip darf ich übrigens allen geben: Tragt nie zu enge Ellenbogenschoner beim Biken, das kann häßliche Sollbruchstellen geben...



Hey, das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an.
Wünsche dir gute Besserung und eine schnelle möglichst gute Genesung. 

Darf ich fragen, wie du das meinst, mit der Sollbruchstelle? 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailinger (15. September 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hey, das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an.
> Wünsche dir gute Besserung und eine schnelle möglichst gute Genesung.
> 
> Darf ich fragen, wie du das meinst, mit der Sollbruchstelle?
> ...


Meine beiden Unterarme sind genau dort gebrochen, jeweils Elle und Speiche, wo die Schoner enden. Die Schoner waren viel zu eng, weil ich übern Winter Klimmzüge und Liegestützen trainiert und an den Armen zugelegt hatte. Hab sie trotzdem getragen (Bikepark) und mies "gelandet". Leider gabs ein paar häßliche Komplikationen, was zumindest auch an nicht optimaler Versorgung lag. All denen in Spicak was passiert, was über ein gebrochenes Schlüsselbein hinausgeht kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen, sich entweder in die Schön Klinik nach München oder noch besser ins Unfallklinikum nach Murnau bringen zu lassen. Zur Not mit dem Taxi. Und nicht nach Zwiesel.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. September 2015)

trailinger schrieb:


> Meine beiden Unterarme sind genau dort gebrochen, jeweils Elle und Speiche, wo die Schoner enden. Die Schoner waren viel zu eng, weil ich übern Winter Klimmzüge und Liegestützen trainiert und an den Armen zugelegt hatte. Hab sie trotzdem getragen (Bikepark) und mies "gelandet". Leider gabs ein paar häßliche Komplikationen, was zumindest auch an nicht optimaler Versorgung lag. All denen in Spicak was passiert, was über ein gebrochenes Schlüsselbein hinausgeht kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen, sich entweder in die Schön Klinik nach München oder noch besser ins Unfallklinikum nach Murnau bringen zu lassen. Zur Not mit dem Taxi. Und nicht nach Zwiesel.



Oh je, das hört sich ja richtig böse an. 
Na dann wünsche ich dir nochmal gute und möglichst umfangreiche Genesung.
Muss ich mal drauf achten, dass meine Schoner nicht zu eng sind. Glaube das geht noch, aber wenn ich im Winter wieder ins Studio gehe, muss ich unbedingt mal drauf achten.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Mainbiker363 (16. September 2015)

trailinger schrieb:


> Liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> ich werde hier hoffentlich nicht gesteinigt, wenn ich darauf hinweise, dass ich mein gelbes 2013er E1 in Enduro/Freerideaufbau im Bikemarkt verkaufe: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/648126-rotwild-r-e1-toxic-green-l-2013
> 
> ...



Hallo Trailinger,

Gute Besserung und ich hoffe und wünsche Dir, das ALLES wieder richtig gut wird.
Daumen feste drück.

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## TrailProf (16. September 2015)

trailinger schrieb:


> Meine beiden Unterarme sind genau dort gebrochen, jeweils Elle und Speiche, wo die Schoner enden. Die Schoner waren viel zu eng, weil ich übern Winter Klimmzüge und Liegestützen trainiert und an den Armen zugelegt hatte. Hab sie trotzdem getragen (Bikepark) und mies "gelandet". Leider gabs ein paar häßliche Komplikationen, was zumindest auch an nicht optimaler Versorgung lag. All denen in Spicak was passiert, was über ein gebrochenes Schlüsselbein hinausgeht kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen, sich entweder in die Schön Klinik nach München oder noch besser ins Unfallklinikum nach Murnau bringen zu lassen. Zur Not mit dem Taxi. Und nicht nach Zwiesel.



Du macht ja Sachen - krass. Meistens ist man sich ja gar nicht bewusst was alles passieren kann, aber vielleicht ist das auch ganz gut dass das so ist. Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall eine gute Genesung sowie Kraft und Durchhaltevermögen für die Tage an denen es vielleicht mal nicht so läuft.


----------



## Maledivo (16. September 2015)

trailinger schrieb:


> Liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> ich werde hier hoffentlich nicht gesteinigt, wenn ich darauf hinweise, dass ich mein gelbes 2013er E1 in Enduro/Freerideaufbau im Bikemarkt verkaufe: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/648126-rotwild-r-e1-toxic-green-l-2013
> 
> ...



Von mir auch gute Besserung!!! Wünsche Dir beste Genesungsverlauf!!!


----------



## Maledivo (16. September 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Den hatte ich auch mit auf der Merkliste, habe mich dann aber doch für den Ritchey in "wet black" der Optik wegen entschieden.



Auch schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (16. September 2015)

- Samstag Livechat wegen Umtausch
- Sonntag eine große Runde Hometrails biken
- Montag Bestätigung und Versand
- Dienstag Vorbau eingetroffen und montiert
- Mittwoch kleine Runde Hometrails biken



 

Was muss ich sagen? Ich hätte eher machen sollen - 40 mm ist genau das Richtige - direkte Federgabelverbindung!

@XDennisX 

Es lohnt sehr auf 40 mm zu wechseln, könnte nicht vorstellen wieviel 1 cm ausmacht!!!


----------



## Aldetruller (16. September 2015)

Startklar für Saalbach #2! Neue Griffe, 77designz Kettenführung und Crashplate, Magic Mary vorne, neues Casting an der Gabel. Auf geht's!! @Maledivo sehr schön!! Hab nen 50mm drauf und finds für mich top. Sieht aber sehr schön aus!


----------



## Maledivo (16. September 2015)

@Aldetruller 

Auch schönes Bike! E1 zu fahren macht richtig Spaß!

Viel Freude und stürzfreies Biken in Saalbach!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> - Samstag Livechat wegen Umtausch
> - Sonntag eine große Runde Hometrails biken
> - Montag Bestätigung und Versand
> - Dienstag Vorbau eingetroffen und montiert
> ...


Ist der richtige Deckel der mitgeliefert wurde?
Oder nur die Schachtel nicht komplett zerlegt???


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2015)

Aldetruller schrieb:


> Startklar für Saalbach #2! Neue Griffe, 77designz Kettenführung und Crashplate, Magic Mary vorne, neues Casting an der Gabel. Auf geht's!! @Maledivo sehr schön!! Hab nen 50mm drauf und finds für mich top. Sieht aber sehr schön aus!Anhang anzeigen 420642


Ich hätte noch die Klötze erneuert?


----------



## Maledivo (16. September 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist der richtige Deckel der mitgeliefert wurde?
> Oder nur die Schachtel nicht komplett zerlegt???



Du meinst Litecap?

Ich hatte es vorher schon welche gehabt und schaut im Originalbox genauso aus, daher habe es weiter verwendet.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2015)

sieht so nach abgerundetem Rand aus?


----------



## Maledivo (16. September 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist der richtige Deckel der mitgeliefert wurde?
> Oder nur die Schachtel nicht komplett zerlegt???



Durch deine Anfrage bin ich sofort ins Keller und habe beide Litecap´s erneut verglichen, es schaut identisch aus, nur was im Box mitgeliefert ist, ist am Ränder gerade. Was ich bisher gekauft habe ist am Ende ein wenig abgerundet. Habe nun getauscht!

Danke für Deine Adleraugen


----------



## Maledivo (16. September 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> sieht so nach abgerundetem Rand aus?



genau, soeben ausgetauscht! 

Bist wohl ein Kenner!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> genau, soeben ausgetauscht!
> 
> Bist wohl ein Kenner!


Nö, hab aber vor 3 Wochen den gleichen montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (16. September 2015)

Das Hauptvorteil ist, mein Bike wiegt jetzt nicht mehr 14,0X kg, sondern nun 13,9X kg (mit Pedale).

35 Grämmchen gespart, ich glaube ich kann jetzt im Leichtbauforum mitwirken


----------



## Aldetruller (16. September 2015)

@RockyRider66
Was meinst du damit? Bremsbeläge? Sind natürlich auch getauscht!! Ansonsten hilf mir bitte weiter!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2015)

Aldetruller schrieb:


> @RockyRider66
> Was meinst du damit? Bremsbeläge? Sind natürlich auch getauscht!! Ansonsten hilf mir bitte weiter!


----------



## XDennisX (16. September 2015)

@Maledivo:

Wie genau macht sich der kürzere Vorbau bemerkbar?

Klar, direkteres Fahrverhalten... Oder wie würdest du's beschreiben?

Ich fahre halt immer mit sehr viel Druck auf der Front und bin mit dem Original crankbrothers iodine1 mit 60mm manchmal etwas unsicher, da ich dann einfach nicht mehr "im" Bike sitze.


----------



## Maledivo (16. September 2015)

@XDennisX 

Man merkt die Rückmeldung von der Federgabel intensiver. Ich habe auch mehr Druck auf die Gabel.

Zusätzlich habe ich das Gefühl bekommt, mehr sicherer / kontrollierter fahren zu können.

Ich komme auch vom Iodine 1 und da ist es 53 mm lang.

Wie breit ist Dein Lenker? Meins ist 785 mm.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2015)

Jungs, je kürzer der Vorbau desto weniger Druck kommt am Vorderrad an wenn man die Position nicht verändert. 

Ich kann nur raten auch die Vorbauhöhe und die Lage des Lenkers im Auge zu behalten. 

Sobald man die richtige Position gefunden hat sollten Vorderrad und Hinterrad gleichzeitig in den Grenzbereich kommen bzw. ausbrechen. 
Und das ohne groß am Bike zu verkrampfen.

Die ganze Prozedur kann sich lange hinziehen...

Und wenn man es dann endlich hat kommt der Winter, wieder neue Voraussetzungen...


----------



## Maledivo (17. September 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Jungs, je kürzer der Vorbau desto weniger Druck kommt am Vorderrad an wenn man die Position nicht verändert.
> 
> Ich kann nur raten auch die Vorbauhöhe und die Lage des Lenkers im Auge zu behalten.
> 
> ...



Ist auch logisch, je Kürzer das Vorbau, umso weniger Druck auf Gabel. 

Jedoch bekomme das Gefühl beim Bremsen mehr Druck auf Gabel und bei steile Passage mehr Sicherheit.

Bin aber auch nur ne kleine Runde Hometrail gefahren, in nächster Zeit weiß ich auch mehr 

Jedoch weiß ich eines, 40 mm ist für mich die richtige Länge!


----------



## 123disco (17. September 2015)

XDennisX schrieb:


> @Maledivo:
> 
> Wie genau macht sich der kürzere Vorbau bemerkbar?
> Ich fahre halt immer mit sehr viel Druck auf der Front und bin mit dem Original crankbrothers iodine1 mit 60mm manchmal etwas unsicher, da ich dann einfach nicht mehr "im" Bike sitze.



Mit Vorbauhöhe mal gespielt? Wer Druck liebt, kann auch mal umdrehen und "negativ" testen. Mit Lenker nach hinten drehen bekommst du auch schonmal 1cm kürzeren Abstand hin. Ansonsten hatte ich mit "kurz" immer subjektiv höheres Sicherheitsgefühl bergab und verspielteres Handling, dafür auf längeren Touren und Uphill unentspanntere Haltung für Rücken und Oberkörper.
Kurz ist auf jeden Fall optisch trendiger und somit eh obligatorisch in unserer Altersklasse...

...und Sofia vom Rotwild-Team macht's erstmal andersrum: Blogeintrag:" Der große Tag. Endlich bekomme ich mein Enduro-Bike. Der 50-mm-Vorbau muss einer 80-mm-Version weichen."


----------



## Maledivo (18. September 2015)

Heute war mit einem Rotwild-Kollege ne große Runde gefahren, merke 40 mm ist der Richtige! Das Gesamtpaket passt jetzt!

Es hat heute wieder Spaß gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (19. September 2015)

Hallo Ritter,

brauche mal Eure Erfahrungen!

Winter kommt bald, ich möchte mit meinem Enduro durch diese Jahreszeit fahren, momentan habe ich vorne Maxxis HR2 2,3 3C und hinten Maxxis DHR2 2,3 3C, was ich auch sehr zufrieden bin.

Bevor die Trails mehr feucht und schlammig wird, hätte ich gerne andere Reifen drauf. Bisher an meinem C1 hatte ich Baron 2,3er und Trailking 2,2er drauf, was ich zufrieden war.

Nun habe ich 650B, es gibt nun Conti Baron 2,4er, nur bin ich nicht bereit jetzige Preis (70 €) zu zahlen.

Da bin ich bei Maxxis Shorty gelanden, es gibt in meiner Größe (27,5er und 2,3er). Für Vorderrad würde ich dieses gerne montieren. Als Hinterrad würde ich mein jetziger Bereifung lassen - habt Ihr solche Erfahrung gemacht?

Danke!


----------



## Maledivo (20. September 2015)

Bin ich hier alleine? 

Alle seid am Biken, dann ist gut !

Habe Conti Baron 2,3 BCC Apex 26" vom C1 anzubieten (90 % Profil + 20 € + Versand), wer Interesse hat, einfach bei mir PN.

Habe keine Verwendung mehr, da ich E1 650B habe und mit diesem Bike im Winter mit Maxxis Shorty fahre.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. September 2015)

sind doch alle noch am Trail.


----------



## Maledivo (20. September 2015)

War ich eben auch , ne Kurze Runde vor meiner Haustür.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (20. September 2015)

Konnte schon jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit der neuen Magura MT7 sammeln?
In Test liest man immer nur Gutes aber echte Praxiserfahrung würde mich da vor dem Kauf schon mehr interessieren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. September 2015)

Ich habe zwar keine MT7, kann aber von einem Kollegen berichten der die Saint wieder demontiert hat.
Er geht an die 0,1t und glüht so ziemlich alles ab was der Markt so hergibt.
Er behauptet, dass die MT7 so mit das beste wäre was er gefahren habe.

Allerdings liegt der Griff nicht so in der Hand wie der der Saint und sie quitscht gerne mal, er mag sie aber trotzdem.
Außerdem klappern die einzelnen Beläge.

Mir liegt das Ding nicht so schön in der Hnad, bumms hat sie aber- nicht wie die Maguras der Vergangenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (20. September 2015)

Mal ne Reifenfrage

Fahrt ihr im Winter die gleichen Pneus wie im Sommer?

Beim Auto gibt es ja auch unterschiedliche Gummimischungen.

Bitte jetzt keine Diskussion über Spikereifen.


Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## Mainbiker363 (20. September 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar keine MT7, kann aber von einem Kollegen berichten der die Saint wieder demontiert hat.
> Er geht an die 0,1t und glüht so ziemlich alles ab was der Markt so hergibt.
> Er behauptet, dass die MT7 so mit das beste wäre was er gefahren habe.
> 
> ...



Naja ich habe auch zwischen 90 und (im Winter/Frühjahr) 105 Kg

Fahre die Shimano XT Bremse und habe bereits zweimal einen Alpencross mit zusätzlich 10 Kg Gepäck gefahren.

Ohne auch nur den Anflug von Problemen


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. September 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Naja ich habe auch zwischen 90 und (im Winter/Frühjahr) 105 Kg
> 
> Fahre die Shimano XT Bremse und habe bereits zweimal einen Alpencross mit zusätzlich 10 Kg Gepäck gefahren.
> 
> Ohne auch nur den Anflug von Problemen


Das glaube ich gerne, kann nur wiedergeben was ich vom Kollegen erfahren habe.
Ich selbst brauche auch nicht mehr als die Saint.
OK, er bremst mehr und raucht so einiges ab...


----------



## Mainbiker363 (20. September 2015)

Klar, jeder hat ein eigenes jeweils für sich richtiges Bremsverhalten.

Hatte früher oft die Schleifbremsung.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. September 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Klar, jeder hat ein eigenes jeweils für sich richtiges Bremsverhalten.
> 
> Hatte früher oft die Schleifbremsung.


Um ehrlich zu sein, ich steh auch dauerhaft in den Klötzen.
Daher hab ich ja auch bei knapp 70kg die Saint...


----------



## Maledivo (21. September 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe soeben Maxxis Shorty 3C bestellt, werde es im Oktober aufziehen, falls es viel regnet.

@Mainbiker363 

Fahre bisher im Winter mit anderem Kombi, zumindest als Bereifung für Vorne. Bei C1 FS Frühjahr/Sommer/Frühherbst Conti RQ 2,2 vorne und hinten, im Herbst/Winter wird als Vorderrad Conti Baron 2,3 montiert. War recht gute Wahl gewesen.

Für meinen Enduro habe momentan Maxxis HR2 vorne und DHR2 hinten - wird für regnerische / kalte Saison durch Maxxis Shorty (Vorderrad) ersetzt. Hinterrad bleibt erst mal.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. September 2015)

Hey Leutz,
die Saison geht doch so langsam dem Ende zu und es wäre Zeit für einen gemeinsamen „Saisonabschlussquicky“?
Ich werfe mal was stichpunktartig in die Runde:

Knattern im Pfälzer Wald rund um Kalmit und Hambacher Schloss:
- Fr. 02.10.- So. 04.02. (oder nur Sa.- So. oder nur ein Tag..)
- Ausgangspunkt Ortschaft Weyher beim Weingut Kaufmann- Ziegler
- Viele viele Trails, für jeden fahrbar, nix Technisches
- Jeder kann mitfahren und auch Kollegen mitbringen
- Federweg egal
- Bike egal
- Reichlich Einkehrmöglichkeiten
- Streckenwahl/ Länge usw. ergibt sich unterwegs, wird abgestimmt
- Zimmer sucht jeder selbst
- Suche kann aber in der Hauptsaison kniffelig werden, vielleicht muss man auf Nachbarorte ausweichen

Also, wer dabei ist kopiert einfach die Liste trägt sich ein.

Alles klar? 


_*Teilnehmer:*_
_1. RockyRider66_
_2. _


----------



## Maledivo (21. September 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> die Saison geht doch so langsam dem Ende zu und es wäre Zeit für einen gemeinsamen „Saisonabschlussquicky“?
> Ich werfe mal was stichpunktartig in die Runde:
> 
> ...



_*Teilnehmer:*
1. RockyRider66_
_2. Maledivo (Samstag)_

PS: Danke für Deine Planung!


----------



## Maledivo (23. September 2015)

Heute ist Maxxis Shorty gekommen - gewichttechnisch gleich wie Highroller II.

Bin gespannt wie es auf matschige Verhältnisse fährt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2015)

Hey Leutz,
die Saison geht doch so langsam dem Ende zu und es wäre Zeit für einen gemeinsamen „Saisonabschlussquicky“?
Ich werfe mal was stichpunktartig in die Runde:

Knattern im Pfälzer Wald rund um Kalmit und Hambacher Schloss:
- Fr. 02.10.- So. 04.02. (oder nur Sa.- So. oder nur ein Tag..)
- Ausgangspunkt Ortschaft Weyher beim Weingut Kaufmann- Ziegler
- Viele viele Trails, für jeden fahrbar, nix Technisches
- Jeder kann mitfahren und auch Kollegen mitbringen
- Federweg egal
- Bike egal
- Reichlich Einkehrmöglichkeiten
- Streckenwahl/ Länge usw. ergibt sich unterwegs, wird abgestimmt
- Zimmer sucht jeder selbst
- Suche kann aber in der Hauptsaison kniffelig werden, vielleicht muss man auf Nachbarorte ausweichen

Also, wer dabei ist kopiert einfach die Liste trägt sich ein.

Alles klar? 


_*Teilnehmer:*_
_1. RockyRider66_
_2.Maledivo (nur Samstag)_
_3 RedPulli_


Hey Leute, wie sieht das hier aus?
Das Wetter soll super werden!
Oder seid ihr vom schönen Sommer bikemüde geworden????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (23. September 2015)

Ich hätte sowas von Lust mitzukommen.... Klappt aber leider nicht


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. September 2015)

Muss leider auch passen da wir zum Saisonabschluss nochmal nach Nauders fahren.

So wie's heute aber dort ausschaut nehmen wir besser die Ski mit..  



 

 
Sollten wir nicht fahren würde ich samstags vorbei kommen. Melde mich aber nochmal bei dir.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. September 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Muss leider auch passen da wir zum Saisonabschluss nochmal nach Nauders fahren.
> 
> So wie's heute aber dort ausschaut nehmen wir besser die Ski mit..
> Anhang anzeigen 422529 Anhang anzeigen 422530
> Sollten wir nicht fahren würde ich samstags vorbei kommen. Melde mich aber nochmal bei dir.


Ich war vor 2 Wochen noch in Nauders, da war es schon saukalt.
Melde dich einfach, wäre sicher eine wärmere Altenative für dich.


----------



## 123disco (24. September 2015)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Ich hätte sowas von Lust mitzukommen...


..hoffe aber auf Sonne in "Chemins du Soleil"


----------



## Nathaniel (24. September 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> _*Teilnehmer:*_
> _1. RockyRider66_
> _2.Maledivo (nur Samstag)_
> _3 RedPulli_


4.Nathaniel (Samstag und Sonntag)-falls ich als "Gruppenbremse" überhaupt noch mal kommen darf


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. September 2015)

freut mich


----------



## Nathaniel (24. September 2015)

Gracias!


----------



## Burt4711 (24. September 2015)

Hi,

Hab an meinem R.C1 ein Problem. 
Beim Bremsen im unteren Geschwindigkeitsbereich flattert die Foxgabel, so wie ich das nur von meinem alten Crosser kenne. 
Steuersatz ist fest, Scheibe mehrmals gereinigt. 

Habt ihr Tips?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. September 2015)

Welche Bremse/ Scheiben hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burt4711 (24. September 2015)

Ist ne Shimano 615.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. September 2015)

Tausch mal die Scheibe von hinten nach vorne wenn es passt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. September 2015)

auch die Beläge


----------



## 123disco (25. September 2015)

wenn nicht Beläge o Scheibe
.. ordentlich "überkreuz"-Bremsscheibe mittig & gleichmäßig angezogen ?
.. alle Speichen mit gleicher Spannung (gleichem Sound beim Fingernageltest) ?
.. (sorry ;-) Schnellspanner/Achse fest & mittig eingespannt


----------



## XLS (25. September 2015)

Hallo! Wann wollt ihr am Samstag fahren? (Uhrzeit)


----------



## Maledivo (25. September 2015)

10 Uhr Treffpunkt am Feuerwehr -> denke 10:15 Uhr Abfahrt zum Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (25. September 2015)

War heute trainieren für nächste Woche !

Lahn-Rhein-Mosel Trails!!! 35 km, 1200 HM, Ohne Ende Gaudi !

@123disco, Da musst Du nicht extra mehrere km in den Süden fahren, hier gibt es tolle Trails!


----------



## XDennisX (25. September 2015)

Grrrr.... 
Ich will das nicht lesen.... War schon Wochen nicht mehr biken...

Wünsche euch gute Fahrt und schickt wieder, wie letztes Jahr, ein paar Bilder oder Videos.


----------



## the donkey (27. September 2015)

Heut mit anderem Fahrwerk unterwegs gewesen und für gut befunden
Werde aber wieder auf 2 Fach gehn und ein leichteren LRS montieren zum wechsel


----------



## XLS (30. September 2015)

_*Teilnehmer:*_
_1. RockyRider66_
_2.Maledivo (nur Samstag)_
_3 RedPulli
4.XLS  (Samstag bis ca. 15 Uhr) _


----------



## Fast4ward79 (30. September 2015)

Leider keine Zeit. Das war hoffentlich nicht die letzte Runde dieses Jahr ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. September 2015)

_*Teilnehmer:*
1. RockyRider66
2.Maledivo (nur Samstag)
3 RedPulli
4. XLS  (Samstag bis ca. 15 Uhr)
5. Grosser (Sonntag)
6. Nils (Sonntag)
_


----------



## XLS (1. Oktober 2015)

Geiles Wetter ,geile truppe und top Trails was braucht man mehr.....für Alle die noch zögern ....kommt am Wochenende mit nach Weyher in der Pfalz ,es lohnt sich....


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Oktober 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> Geiles Wetter ,geile truppe und top Trails was braucht man mehr.....für Alle die noch zögern ....kommt am Wochenende mit nach Weyher in der Pfalz ,es lohnt sich....


----------



## Maledivo (2. Oktober 2015)

Morgen geht`s los 

Tolle Leuts - Tolle Bikes - Tolle Trails - Tolles Wetter - was will man mehr?


----------



## XDennisX (2. Oktober 2015)

Viel Spaß Männers.... 
Ich bin dieses Wochenende in Ostfriesland.... Da kannst höchstens den Deich hoch fahren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (2. Oktober 2015)

Lasst es krachen! Das nächste Mal will ich unbedingt auch wieder dabei sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Oktober 2015)

ich glaub ich muss langsam mal packen....


----------



## XLS (3. Oktober 2015)

Danke nochmals an alle für den tollen Tag in der "deutschen Toskana".
Und vorallem gute Besserung an unseren Verletzten.


----------



## Maledivo (3. Oktober 2015)

Danke an @RockyRider66 für Deine Organisation!

Wir hatten heute sehr viel Spaß gehabt - schade dass einer leider verletzt hat - Gute Besserung an ihm!

Anbei Erinnerungsfotos:


----------



## Maledivo (3. Oktober 2015)

Hier Meister (E1 26" vom @RockyRider66) mit seinem Lehrling (E1 650B vom @Maledivo), die beiden haben im Pfälzer Wald wohl gefühlt und haben sehr ausgetobt!!!


----------



## Nathaniel (4. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen.

ich hoffe Ihr hattet,bzw. habt Spaß-muß für meinen Kollegen Im Notdienst einspringen.
Wer ist verletzt?Gute Besserung!
Nathaniel


----------



## Maledivo (4. Oktober 2015)

Nathaniel schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> ich hoffe Ihr hattet,bzw. habt Spaß-muß für meinen Kollegen Im Notdienst einspringen.
> Wer ist verletzt?Gute Besserung!
> Nathaniel



Am Ende stehen die Grinsen jeder Fahrer so groß, das sagt schon alles.

Verletzt ist kein Rotwild Biker, jedoch sehr schade für den Verletzten, hoffe er wird schnell wieder gesund.


----------



## XLS (4. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die bilder Maledivo . Ich hoffe für euch das Wetter macht heute noch mit...


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Oktober 2015)

Aus den Yellow Days wurden am Sonntag die White Days in Nauders....





Gut, dass wir da schon im BP Serfaus waren und die Trails rd. um Reschen am Freitag/Samstag gerockt haben 

Ps.: 27,5 am VR ist im Vergleich zu 26 eine Offenbarung.... jeder der´s nicht selbst getestet hat, weiß nicht was er da verpasst. Also nicht das 26 am VR schlecht wäre aber mit 27,.5 ist es der Knaller - just my2 Cent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Oktober 2015)

Rotwild baut auch Ski?


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Oktober 2015)

Die Marke mit RO die noch im Kopf hast war glaube ich Rossignol


----------



## noie95 (6. Oktober 2015)

danke für eure Anteilnahme...

zur heilung hab ich ein e1 beschafft


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Oktober 2015)

auf Rezept?
RedPulli hat da auch schon im Laub gekuschelt....


----------



## noie95 (6. Oktober 2015)

weiss jemand wie lang der vorbau beim e1 2o15 in grösse L ist?


----------



## noie95 (6. Oktober 2015)

neee bin Kassenpatient...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Oktober 2015)

ich gugg die Tage mal nach


----------



## abi_1984 (6. Oktober 2015)

Schneller 
65mm


----------



## Mainbiker363 (8. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

was waren dieses Jahr (bisher) Eure Bike Higlights?

Sowohl Tourmäßig als auch Technikmäßig.

Mein Tour Highlight war (durfte Krankheitsbedingt meinen Alpencross nicht machen)

der Holy Hansentrail, und der Flowtrail am Kreuzberg in der Rhön


----------



## Dirk Nennen (8. Oktober 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was waren dieses Jahr (bisher) Eure Bike Higlights?
> 
> ...




Hihihì, nette Umfrage. ;-))
Also mein Tourenhighlight war der Stoneman Trail in zwei Tagen. Seither klebt das silberne Stoneman Trail - Logo auf meinem E1.  ;-))
Fahrtechnisch hatte ich nix besonderes, außer vielleicht den Tschilli Trail und die Downhill Strecke in Winterberg.  ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Oktober 2015)

Ganz klare Sache:
Das Knattern im Pfälzerwald mit den Leuten aus dem Forum.

Ok- Aostetal, Monte Grappa, Vinschgau, Serfaus, Reschensee, Alpencross und Gardasee waren auch ganz gut...


----------



## the donkey (8. Oktober 2015)

Mein Highlight ganz klar
Endlich wieder ein Rotwild im Fuhrpark


----------



## Maledivo (8. Oktober 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ganz klare Sache:
> Das Knattern im Pfälzerwald mit den Leuten aus dem Forum.



Ging bei mir genauso!!!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. Oktober 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ganz klare Sache:
> Das Knattern im Pfälzerwald mit den Leuten aus dem Forum.
> 
> Ok- Aostetal, Monte Grappa, Vinschgau, Serfaus, Reschensee, Alpencross und Gardasee waren auch ganz gut...



Boah du Angeber ;-)))))), da werde ich ja richtig neidisch. ;-)
Wie schafft man denn so viele tolle Ziele in einem Jahr?

Aber super, gönn´s dir, würde ich, wenn ich genug Zeit hätte, auch machen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Oktober 2015)

irgendwie muss man doch 5000km zusammen bekommen


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. Oktober 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> irgendwie muss man doch 5000km zusammen bekommen



Na das ist natürlich ein Grund.  ;-))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (9. Oktober 2015)

Da könnte man nicht nur, da WIRD man neidisch. 
Ich hab dieses Jahr keine 800km geschafft


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Oktober 2015)

jungs, etwas mehr Ehrgeiz bitte!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. Oktober 2015)

5000km hab ich dieses Jahr bestimmt auch nicht mit dem E1 zusammen bekommen, weil wir in München einen so krassen Sommer hatten, dass ich fast jeden Tag das Baden im Eisbach dem Biken vorgezogen habe. Aber die Verlängerung des Sommers am Gardasee war wie immer ein Hochgenuß und das E1 ein treuer Begleiter:


----------



## Vette08 (10. Oktober 2015)

Ein *R*obot


----------



## XLS (11. Oktober 2015)

Vette08 schrieb:


> Ein *R*obot


Erinnert mich an StarWars..


----------



## uphillking (11. Oktober 2015)

Mit so nem Helm auf der Birne spiielt es keine Rolle ob derTrail irgendwo im Harz oder am Gardasee liegt. Scheuklappen-Sichtfeld.
Off Topic, aber ich möchte so nicht biken müssen, sorry.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Oktober 2015)

Du musst nicht so biken, aber wenn du wenn du auch mal ernsthaft bergab fahren willst, dann willst du sogar so biken.
Dein Sichtfeld ist übrigens nicht eingeschränkt. 

Und womöglich hast du dann sogar noch andere Schutzkleidung?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (11. Oktober 2015)

uphillking schrieb:


> Mit so nem Helm auf der Birne spiielt es keine Rolle ob derTrail irgendwo im Harz oder am Gardasee liegt. Scheuklappen-Sichtfeld.
> Off Topic, aber ich möchte so nicht biken müssen, sorry.



Hier kann man doch über alles diskutieren 

Hast du so einen Helm mal ausprobiert?
Ich bin jemand der gerne in der Stadt auch mal ohne Helm fährt, ganz wie ich Bock drauf hab.
Aber wenn du am Gardasee oder in Finale Ligure eine Downhill-Strecke etwas schneller runterfährst, dann bist du sehr froh um so einen Helm.
Zudem ist mein O'Neal Fury sehr bequem, wiegt weniger als 1kg, hat einen praktischen Magnetverschluss und das für die Fahrt relevante Sichtfeld ist auf keinen Fall in irgendeiner Weise eingeschränkt!
Es bleibt natürlich weiterhin der persönliche Geschmack, ich habe auch Kumpels die sowas mit "normalem" Helm sowie komplett ohne Protektoren fahren und das obwohl sie bei Radlunfällen bereits Zähne verloren haben. Keine Ahnung was die Jungs an der Schutzkleidung stört, das ist bestimmt reine Gewohnheit. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die jüngere Generation da aufgeschlossener ist als ältere Kollegen.

Und was die Wahrnehmung der umgebenden Natur angeht, so brauche zumindest ich bei hohem Tempo viel mehr Pausen und die mache ich dann dort wo es wirklich was zu sehen gibt


----------



## siem (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde es verstehen wenn über eine fehlende bzw. unzureichende Schutzausrüstung diskutiert wird.
Aber sich über die Ausrüstung von jemanden lustig zu machen, der Fotos seines Gardasee Trips mit uns teilt finde ich 
äußerst respektlos. Das hat in diesem Forum nichts verloren. Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Oktober 2015)

Das Foto vom CoastTrail auf den Strommast zufahrend finde ich super.
Ich wette, dass hier aus dem RitterForum max. jeder 10. die Eier fett genug hat das Ding durchzufahren.


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Oktober 2015)

Na, sein Nick lässt ja schon darauf schlessen was er gerne fährt...  von daher macht bei ihm ein FF auch keinen Sinn


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Oktober 2015)

Von unten hochgeschaut sieht das so aus.
Und UPS, schon wieder ein Fullface....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Oktober 2015)

Er hat doch nur geschrieben, dass ER so nicht biken will. Unser Hobby bietet so viele Facetten, da ist für jeden Fahrstil / Geschmack was dabei. Sich dann über seinen Kommentar so auszulassen, finde ich wiederum völlig daneben und intolerant.

Habe das Gefühl, dass sich hier nur die Bergabfraktion frei äußern darf.


----------



## 123disco (12. Oktober 2015)

..ich glaube man kann auch "ernsthaft" mit Halbschale bergab fahren. Da gibt´s zB. so nen Harald Philipp.
Jeder wie er es mag und es braucht.

..Hauptsache man nimmt das FF-Teil ab, wenn man gemütlich zum Spot an Wanderern vorbei kurbelt. Kommt recht martialisch an und trägt nicht zum guten Ruf netter Biker bei. Ebenso sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn man beim gemütlichen Plauschen mitten in der DH-Line in Winterberg, mit seiner Halbschale als CrossCountryF**cker bezeichnet wird ;-)


----------



## 123disco (12. Oktober 2015)

Andere Frage!
? Hat schonmal jemand Klarlack über gebürstetem Aluminium nachlackiert oder ausgebessert. 
Leider hat ein Mitfahrer sein Schloss komplett übers Oberrohr gezogen und nun fehlt Klarlack auf ca 80x5mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (12. Oktober 2015)

Hatte ich bei meinen RCC.09 seinerzeit ausgebessert, nachdem es an einem Fels heruntergeglitten war. Sollte kein Problem sein. Lack auftragen bis die Schicht mindestens mit der Originalschicht abschliesst. Und dann mit Schleifpaste polierten, bis man zwischen der neuen und alten Schicht keinen Unterschied mehr mehr.


----------



## Andi_72 (13. Oktober 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ..ich glaube man kann auch "ernsthaft" mit Halbschale bergab fahren. Da gibt´s zB. so nen Harald Philipp.


Und der fährt gänzlich ohne Protektoren! Und die Erklärung dazu finde ich echt hart...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab den Kommentar von @uphillking jetzt nicht so negativ aufgefasst, es ist doch sein gutes Recht nicht mit Schutzausrüstung den Berg runterfahren zu wollen.
Zudem kenne ich sogar einen Kollegen, der den Skull oder 409er am Gardasee (beides richtig harte Freeride-Abfahrten) mit lediglich einem Stadtradl-Helm runter fährt.
Ich persönlich kann auf ausgeprägte Schürfwunden und leichte Prellungen gut verzichten und habe zudem genügend Beinahe-Katastrophen mit Ästen erlebt (erst am WE wieder bei einem Kollegen), dass ich im Zweifel lieber mit FF + Skibrille unterwegs bin. Das wird sich immer mehr durchsetzen, ist halt reine Gewohnheit und sieht meiner Meinung nach auch viel besser aus als mit diesen lächerlichen, ausladenden Schlumpfhausdächern auf dem Kopf durch die Gegend zu fahren.

Der Vergleich mit dem Bike-Bergsteigen hinkt allerdings etwas, denn da hilft einem so eine Ausrüstung relativ wenig und behindert wahrscheinlich mehr als sie nutzt.
Bei Kontakt mit Wanderern ist es viel wichtiger nett zu grüßen, zu lächeln und langsam vorbei zu fahren als wie man jetzt optisch rüber kommt.
Ich kann mich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht daran erinnern auf den schwierigeren Freeride-Abfahrten am Gardasee oder in Finale Ligure jemals einem Fußgänger begegnet zu sein, diese Trails machen von der Bodenbeschaffenheit zum Laufen glaube ich nicht wirklich Spaß.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (14. Oktober 2015)

Eben, jeder so wie er will.

Ich gestern in vollster Montur vorne draus, der Kameramann mit Halbschale und Knieschützerchen hinterher.


Ride on
Chris


----------



## 123disco (14. Oktober 2015)

..über das Thema könnte man ohne Ergebnis sicher eigenen Fred aufmachen. Jeder wie Bock..und nach Geschwindigkeit-, Bewegungs-und Freiheitsdrang.
Dabei Prio Eins! Es muss gut aussehen:


----------



## heizer1980 (14. Oktober 2015)

Jungs... Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht aber ich könnte mir noch ein paar Bilder, von euren Sommererlebnissen anschauen  
Da wird man echt neidisch und bekommt Fernweh


----------



## 123disco (15. Oktober 2015)

..hab wegen sowas das Rotwildrittertreffen verpasst. Sorry


----------



## simon petermann (18. Oktober 2015)

Hier mein RCC 1.3 Team zusammengebaut mit Parts aus der "Restekiste".

Wer Interesse hat kann sich sehr gern bei mir melden: 01603297558

(Es gibt eine Tune Sattelstütze - Tune Vorbau Kombi oder Syntace Sattelstütze - Syntace Vorbau Kombi)


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schön, da bekomme ich Lust mein mittlerweile aufgrund der Razorblade-Rennfeile komplett zerlegtes RFC 0.3 mit Teilen aus der Restekiste wieder aufzubauen:






Da ich jetzt einen Laufradsatz vom Enduro über habe und eine alte SLX-Scheibenbremse, müsste das sogar ohne größere Investitionen machbar sein.

Aber dann habe ich neben dem E1 noch das Simplon, das alte Rotwild und einen rot eloxierten Taiwan-Standardrahmen mit meinen guten, alten 90er Jahre Teilen 
Ist das nicht übertrieben? Da brauche ich einige Flaschenzug-Fahrradlifte im Hobbykeller.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Oktober 2015)

Da hier einige Kollegen mit einem neuen Dämpfer geliebäugelt haben habe ich hier was gefunden.
Demnach steckt der neue Flot Float DPS sogar die dicken Dinger mit Ausgleichsbehälter von RS, BOS und Co. in den Sack.
Selbst das Objekt der Begierte von Cane Creek steht nicht so wirklich dolle da.

Rotwild hat damit wohl für 2016 die richtigen Fahrwerke im Säckel....
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/article/six-of-the-best-mountain-bike-air-shocks-44817/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (22. Oktober 2015)

Na?!
Da hab ich gerade erst den Rotwildritter-konformen Float X reingewuchtet..




...und schon wird das nächste Highlight angepriesen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Oktober 2015)

nene, du hast das schon richtig gemacht.
Der FloatX hatte die Innereien des DPS schon 2014 verbaut, aber auf größerem Bauraum verteilt.
Zudem ist der FloatX für einen größeren Ölfluss konstruiert, für dein E1 also erste Wahl.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich wüsste auch nicht was für meine Zwecke am Float X noch zu verbessern wäre... mittlerweile ist bei mir die Federgabel wieder mehr in den Fokus der Optimierungen gerückt


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Oktober 2015)

nach oben ist noch Luft. 
Float X 2016
Float X2


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. Oktober 2015)

Aber der Float X2 wird nicht in ein E1 2011 passen, oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Oktober 2015)

doch mit einer offsetbuchse unten und einer bearbeiteten Umwerferschelle


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. Oktober 2015)

Hast du für die Offset-Buchse eine Bezugsquelle für Interessenten?
Da ich keinen Umwerfer dran hab, wäre das schonmal kein Problem 

Bist du mit dem X2 zufriedener als mit dem X oder sind das eher Verbesserungen im Bereich der individuellen Anpassungsmöglichkeiten?


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Oktober 2015)

Buche hier: http://www.burgtec.co.uk/products/offset-shock-hardware/burgtec-titanium-offset-shock-hardware/ 

Der X2 unterscheidet sich schon vom normalen X weil man ihn nicht einfach per Hebel verstellen kann.
Dafür bekommt man wiederum eine noch bessere Bergabperformance.
Besonders bei harten Schlägen und Bremsungen Bremswellen ist der Untershcied zu spüren.

Für den Allroundeinsatz würde ich den FloatX empfehlen, für spielende Bergrunterfreunde dann langsam den X2.

Ach so, amn sollte wissen, dass der Dämpfer mit deutlich weniger Druck als ein FloatX mit EVOL kammer gefahren wird.
Kehrseite der Medalie ist die Tatsache, dass man zur Wartung der Luftkammer auch die Hydraulik zerlegen muss.


----------



## Maledivo (23. Oktober 2015)

Könnte heute ausgiebig Maxxis Shorty testen - sehr zufrieden!!! Super Grip! Auf Asphalt fühlt sich als ob ich ne Traktor fahre !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (25. Oktober 2015)

..heut entdeckt, dass Rotwild weiter lustig das Buchstabendrehen spielt.
Nach lustigem Dreh ums X und E und G, taucht das 2016 verschwundene Q1 nun als C1 27,5 auf. Na immerhin schön, dass es das Teil noch gibt.


----------



## XLS (26. Oktober 2015)

Kommt da eigentlich noch eine andere Variante des E1 bzw ein Rahmen-Kit ?


----------



## 123disco (28. Oktober 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> Kommt da eigentlich noch eine andere Variante des E1 bzw ein Rahmen-Kit ?


..Rahmenkit 2016 in Babyblau gibt´s zu "Schnäppchenpreis" hier


----------



## XLS (28. Oktober 2015)

Danke für denTipp. Aber Schnäppchen....? Und falsche Grösse


----------



## at021971 (28. Oktober 2015)

Die 2016er Räder und Rahmen scheinen nun langsam im Handel einzutreffen. Neben dem von 123disco geposteten R.E1 FS Rahmen, den s-tec auf ebay anbietet, gibt es in deren Onlineshop auch den R.X1 FS Rahmen für schlappe 2.499 EUR, das R.C1 FS 27.5, also das ehemalige R.Q1FS 27.5 und das R.C1 HT 29.


----------



## Orakel (28. Oktober 2015)

Ganz schön teuer geworden die Rahmen. 
Am R.X 1 ist der Umwerfer an der Schwinge befestigtwie vor Jahren am R FC 04 , saubere sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fast4ward79 (28. Oktober 2015)

Was haben die bei dem 2016er E1 eigentlich zu 2015 geändert?
Außer das Farbenspiel...


----------



## at021971 (28. Oktober 2015)

Abhängig von der Rahmengröße haben sich Sitzrohrlänge und Oberrohrlänge teilweise vergrößert aber auch mitunter verringert.


----------



## XLS (29. Oktober 2015)

Die 2016 E1 Version gab es doch 2015 für 4250€ ??! Also 750€ Aufschlag..... gut, aktuelleres Fahrwerk und "schönere" Farben..Kommt mir schon teuer vor. War ja kaum grosser Entwicklungsaufwand zum 2015 E1....


----------



## Vincy (29. Oktober 2015)

NSUler schrieb:


> Was haben die bei dem 2016er E1 eigentlich zu 2015 geändert?
> Außer das Farbenspiel...



neue 2016er Geometrie

*A* SATTELROHRLÄNGE (mm)   425 435 460 490
*B* OBERROHRLÄNGE (mm)   560 580 610 635
*C* STEUERROHRLÄNGE (mm)   105 110 120 130
*D* HINTERBAULÄNGE (mm)   428
*E* TRETLAGER (mm)   350

*F *STEUERROHRWINKEL ( ° )   66,0
*G* SITZROHRWINKEL ( ° )   74,0

*H *RADSTAND (mm)   1.142 1.162 1.193 1.219
*I* STANDOVER (mm)   737 744 765 790

*J *REACH (mm)   401 419 446 468
*K* STACK (mm)   596 600 610 619


hier Modell 2015


----------



## Orakel (29. Oktober 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> Die 2016 E1 Version gab es doch 2015 für 4250€ ??! Also 750€ Aufschlag..... gut, aktuelleres Fahrwerk und "schönere" Farben..Kommt mir schon teuer vor. War ja kaum grosser Entwicklungsaufwand zum 2015 E1....


das macht wohl der Wechselkurs (?) aus
für 2016 sind viele (alle?) Bikes teuerer geworden oder gleich "teuer,billig" aber mit abgeschwächter Ausstattung.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (29. Oktober 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> neue 2016er Geometrie
> 
> *A* SATTELROHRLÄNGE (mm)   425 435 460 490
> *B* OBERROHRLÄNGE (mm)   560 580 610 635
> ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Oktober 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> neue 2016er Geometrie
> 
> *A* SATTELROHRLÄNGE (mm)   425 435 460 490
> *B* OBERROHRLÄNGE (mm)   560 580 610 635
> ...


Jung Junge Vincy, wo du auftauchst hagelt es reine Fakten.
Immer schön von dir was zu lesen, immer super infomiert und recherchiert!
Danke!


----------



## Maledivo (29. Oktober 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> Die 2016 E1 Version gab es doch 2015 für 4250€ ??! Also 750€ Aufschlag..... gut, aktuelleres Fahrwerk und "schönere" Farben..Kommt mir schon teuer vor. War ja kaum grosser Entwicklungsaufwand zum 2015 E1....



Falls Du einen E1 suchst, ich wurde eher die letzten 2015er E1 suchen und kaufen - es gab einige Rädern die preislich Top (für Käufer natürlich) sind.

Mir persönlich gefällt 2016er Farbkombi (E1) nicht so. Jeder Geschmäcker ist anders .


----------



## abi_1984 (30. Oktober 2015)

Hier mal was in eigener Sache:
Der Winter und damit die Bastelzeit steht ja vor der Tür.
Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere Rotwild-Ritter Interesse ein richtig spezielles Projekt zu realisieren.

Die Eckdaten:
Verkaufe R.R2 HT Carbon Rahmen mit Exzenterinnenlager in Größe M und trennbarer Sitzstrebe samit Gabel etc.
Kann man wunderbar als echtes Singlepeed- / Rohloff- und Gates-Rad aufbauen ohne Kettenspanner. Normale Schaltung geht natürlich auch.

Bin den Rahmen gerne und leidenschaftlich als Singlespeeder gefahre, aber da ich langsam zum Weichei verkomme und nur noch geschaltet und popogefedert fahre landet das Schätzchen in der Bucht.

Ist ein limitierter Rahmen (gab es nur drei Stück!).

Wäre schön wenn das Teil in gute Hände kommt und ich Platz im Keller krieg.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/371474919715?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Fragen gerne per PM.


----------



## Andi_72 (30. Oktober 2015)

Schicker Rahmen! Hab ihn in grün...

Viel Erfolg in der Bucht für das schöne Stück! Mein Keller ist leider voll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fast4ward79 (30. Oktober 2015)

Interessanter Preis:
https://shop.rotwild.de/bikes/modelljahr-2015/1544/r.e1-fs-27.5-pro


----------



## XLS (31. Oktober 2015)

Variostütze aber optional....


----------



## 123disco (31. Oktober 2015)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Hier mal was in eigener Sache:
> Der Winter und damit die Bastelzeit steht ja vor der Tür.
> Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere Rotwild-Ritter Interesse ein richtig spezielles Projekt zu realisieren.
> 
> ...


..hab letztes Jahr für den reinen Rahmen ohne Speziallager 800€ bekommen (war aber Riesenzufall ) Viel Glück


----------



## at021971 (31. Oktober 2015)

NSUler schrieb:


> Interessanter Preis:
> https://shop.rotwild.de/bikes/modelljahr-2015/1544/r.e1-fs-27.5-pro


Rahmenpreis sind vielleicht interessant, aber gerade mal 12,5% auf Komplettbikes des auslaufenden Modelljahres sind nicht so attraktiv. Ich habe seinerzeit für mein R.R2 FS ca. 25% beim hiesigen Händler bekommen. Und dabei hat er sich noch darauf eingelassen Gabel (Fox F100 RL statt Magura Durin MR120), Laufräder (DT Swiss X1800 gegen XR1450), Bremsen (Formula RX20 gegen Magura Marta SL) und Kurbel (Shimano XT gegen Truvative Noir) nach meinen Wunsch zu tauschen. Also ich würde da erst mal mit dem Händler des Vertrauens sprechen, und sehen, was der auf Lager und preislich anzubieten hat. Die 2015er Rahmen gibt es aber momentan kaum billiger. Weder bei Schaltwerk noch bei s-tec. Aber 2014er schon.


----------



## XLS (31. Oktober 2015)

Wenn der Fahrrad-Stadler seine 20% Aktion macht ,ist die Aktion von Rotwild wohl eher nicht so günstig.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (31. Oktober 2015)

Also Rotwild Rahmen würde ich immer bei Schaltwerk-Bikes kaufen, der Matthias hat die besten Preise und einen vorbildlichen Kundenservice!
Wenn alle Händler so wären wie er, würde ich nicht aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen 90% meiner Sachen bei Amazon bestellen.


----------



## Orakel (31. Oktober 2015)

da die Kompletträder oder Rahmen eh über den Rotwild Händler geordert werden müssen, kann man im vorfeld zum Händler seines Vertrauen gehn und fragen was er noch zum Rabatt von Rotwild drauf legt


----------



## Maledivo (31. Oktober 2015)

Mal anders - Bilder vom Touren:

Habe zufälligerweise im Örtlichen `ne Sattelstütze ein interessanter Preis gesehen und erworben . 30 Grämmchen leichter .

Aber wo ist das Trail??? Zum Glück kenne ich die Strecke im Schlaf!






Mein Rotwild fühlt auf diese Passage richtig wohl:


----------



## heizer1980 (31. Oktober 2015)

Starke Bilder und schickes Rad
Könnte schon neidisch werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (1. November 2015)

Ja die Abfahrt ist schick. Vor allem weiter unten, wo es steiniger wird! Letzens musste mich den Baumstamm umarmen um schlimmeres zu verhindern
Schick so ne P6. Als nächstes ist wohl der Hinterreifen dran...?


----------



## Maledivo (1. November 2015)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Ja die Abfahrt ist schick. Vor allem weiter unten, wo es steiniger wird! Letzens musste mich den Baumstamm umarmen um schlimmeres zu verhindern
> Schick so ne P6. Als nächstes ist wohl der Hinterreifen dran...?



Ist mir anfangs auch so passiert (Der verflixte 785er Lenker), mittlereweile finde ich die Ideallinie .

War ne Zufall mit P6. Habe zuerst überlegt Variostütze zu holen, aber bei dem Preis sage ich nicht nein und der kommt ein bisserl mehr in Rahmen rein als bei Kranke Brüder und ist zumal auch noch 30 gr. leichter, dann darf im Winter ein wenig mehr Matsch am Bike ran !

Das stimmt, langsam müssen neue Hinterreifen dran. Werde mir für Wintersaison Shorty holen.


----------



## Maledivo (1. November 2015)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Starke Bilder und schickes Rad
> Könnte schon neidisch werden



Daher habe ich die Bilder gemacht - damit Ihr alle nach Koblenz kommt zum Lahn- bzw. Rhein- bzw. Moseltrails fahren.

Rockyrider66 wird bestimmt wieder ein gemeinsames Tour arrangieren! Hier sind die Trails . Da gibt´s viel Abwechslung (Steil/Flow/Verblockt/Technisch).

Bin recht sehr froh ein E1 zu besitzen. C1 ist toll, aber E1 einfach traumhaft


----------



## XLS (1. November 2015)

Doch......hast ein hübsches E1


----------



## abi_1984 (1. November 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Daher habe ich die Bilder gemacht - damit Ihr alle nach Koblenz kommt zum Lahn- bzw. Rhein- bzw. Moseltrails fahren.
> 
> Rockyrider66 wird bestimmt wieder ein gemeinsames Tour arrangieren! Hier sind die Trails . Da gibt´s viel Abwechslung (Steil/Flow/Verblockt/Technisch).



Da wär ich direkt sofort wieder dabei. Am liebsten nächstes Wochenende solange noch Farbe auf den Bäumen ist


----------



## XDennisX (1. November 2015)

@Maledivo 
Hab's dir heute mal nach gemacht :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (1. November 2015)

Ja die Bilder von Maledivo animieren zur Nachahmung


----------



## Maledivo (1. November 2015)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Ja die Bilder von Maledivo animieren zur Nachahmung
> Anhang anzeigen 432911
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 432912



Toll mit G1. Sieht man im Forum selten. Schönes Bike.


----------



## S P (2. November 2015)

Ich würde gern eine Rock Shox Reverb Stealth im E1 (2011er) betreiben. Gibt es dazu schon Erfahrungen für die Position einer passenden Bohrung für die Hydraulikleitung?


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. November 2015)

Lass dir doch einfach von den Leuten mit einem G1 oder E1 ein Foto der Bohrung schicken.
Ich glaube das liegt hinten unten am Sitzrohr, denke das ist problemlos nachzurüsten.


----------



## heizer1980 (2. November 2015)

Gab hier irgendwo mal eine Skizze vor etlichen Seiten aber ich finde sie gerade nicht auf Anhieb.


----------



## heizer1980 (2. November 2015)

Doch noch gefunden.



viggen schrieb:


> Skizze wo man das Loch für die interne Leitung der Sattelstütze bohren soll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## S P (2. November 2015)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Doch noch gefunden.



Danke!


----------



## siem (2. November 2015)

diese Herbsttage muss man ausnützen


----------



## Fritzhorn (2. November 2015)

Servus,
hatte Rotwild im Onlineshop nicht auch mal die Option gehabt den roten Lack zu erwerben?


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. November 2015)

Einfach Anrufen oder Mail, am besten mit Rahmennummer.
Geht dann ganz fix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritzhorn (2. November 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Info


----------



## Maledivo (2. November 2015)

Fritzhorn schrieb:


> Servus,
> hatte Rotwild im Onlineshop nicht auch mal die Option gehabt den roten Lack zu erwerben?



Wenn Du im Rotwild Shop einen 2015er E1 anklickst, im Warenkorb sind zwei Kreise - einmal in grau (raw) und einmal in rot.

2016er gibt Momentan nur in Raw. Hoffentlich kommen demnächst auch andere Farben.


----------



## Maledivo (2. November 2015)

siem schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 433330
> diese Herbsttage muss man ausnützen



Cool, ich dachte, ich wäre der einziger roter E1 Biker, ... Tolles Bike, gell?


----------



## viggen (2. November 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Ich würde gern eine Rock Shox Reverb Stealth im E1 (2011er) betreiben. Gibt es dazu schon Erfahrungen für die Position einer passenden Bohrung für die Hydraulikleitung?



Wollte an meinem 2013 E1 auch machen, aber nach der mail von Rotwild habe Ich es sein lassen.
Der Mitarbeiter schrieb mir, aber bitte genügend abstand zu den Schweissnähte lassen. 

Leider geht das beim 2013 nicht. das 2015 Modell ist vom Aufbau hinten ganz anders als mein 2013 Modell.

Vielleicht geht das doch, aber Ich will dann nicht dumm da stehen wenn was passieren würde.... ein riss in der nähe usw.


----------



## Maledivo (2. November 2015)

Wer einen Q1 sucht:

http://fun-corner.de/de/mountainbik...p-2015.html#/65-rahmengrosse-m/157-farbe-grau

Alle Farben und Größen für 2.399 €


----------



## siem (2. November 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Cool, ich dachte, ich wäre der einziger roter E1 Biker, ... Tolles Bike, gell?


Rotwild Red rulez! Dein E1 hast Du super aufgebaut, cool!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (2. November 2015)

siem schrieb:


> Rotwild Red rulez! Dein E1 hast Du super aufgebaut, cool!



Klar doch, habe ja auch ein  rotes E1  ;-))))))


----------



## Maledivo (2. November 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Klar doch, habe ja auch ein  rotes E1  ;-))))))



Ach stimmt, ...


----------



## XLS (2. November 2015)

2016er gibt Momentan nur in Raw. Hoffentlich kommen demnächst auch andere Farben.[/QUOTE]
Kommt da wirklich noch ne andere Farbe...? Mir kommt es vor als hätten die mit dem Thema Enduro abgeschlossen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (3. November 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Wer einen Q1 sucht:
> http://fun-corner.de/de/mountainbik...p-2015.html#/65-rahmengrosse-m/157-farbe-grau
> Alle Farben und Größen für 2.399 €



 ..und wer noch was Geld in ne Pike investiert, hat auch ein richtig ordentliches & breitbandiges Rad.


----------



## Maledivo (3. November 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> 2016er gibt Momentan nur in Raw. Hoffentlich kommen demnächst auch andere Farben.


Kommt da wirklich noch ne andere Farbe...? Mir kommt es vor als hätten die mit dem Thema Enduro abgeschlossen....[/QUOTE]


Auf der Rotwild-Homepage, Titelseite der Enduro hat E1 Decals in andere Farbe. Ich denke diese Bike wird im Laufe des Jahres auf Markt erhältlich.

Auch wenn es nur Raw ist, jedoch sind die Decals besser abgestimmt als die Jetzige.


----------



## mmoody (3. November 2015)

aus eigene Testerfahrung würde ich wenn ich nochmals vor der Entscheidung stünde das neue X1 nehmen, da mein E1 in Service ist hatte ich die Möglichkeit gehabt das X1(Prototype) zu testen. 
Momentan habe ich das Q1 da auch ein super Bike und wenn mann sich traut,reicht es für das Gelände hier bei uns.(kleine und mittlere Sprünge).
Bei der neue X1 hast du aber noch etwas mehr Sicherheitsreserven und noch ein unglaublich steifes Heck!


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2015)

Ich habe mit dem neuen X1 (auch Prototyp) mal eine kleine Runde auf Asphalt gedreht.
Was sofort auffällt ist der Vortrieb wenn man in die Pedale tritt.
Das wirken E1 und altes X1 schon fast ein Flugzeugträger.

Die Verarbeitung und Detaillösungen haben mir gefallen, und leicht war das Ding auch noch.

Der Maledivo hat das Ding meines Wissens auch mal getestet?


----------



## Maledivo (3. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit dem neuen X1 (auch Prototyp) mal eine kleine Runde auf Asphalt gedreht.
> Was sofort auffällt ist der Vortrieb wenn man in die Pedale tritt.
> Das wirken E1 und altes X1 schon fast ein Flugzeugträger.
> 
> ...



@RockyRider66 

Es ist richtig! Das war noch nicht so lange her, habe es noch gut in Erinnerung:

- Hammergeiles Dämpfer, Fox DPS hat mit X1-Prototyp sehr gut harmoniert und Lockout schließt richtig (wer es braucht, sollte dieser holen, ich fahre lieber im offenes Modus).

- Vortrieb - Hammer - Uphillfahrten wird "kinderleicht" - da hat Rockyrider66 sogar untertrieben, dass E1 gegensatz wie ne Flugzeugträger wirkt .

Hatte ein etwas zu großes Rahmen gehabt (L), jedoch macht es auf´m Trail ein sicheres Eindruck. Macht Spaß beim fahren.

Zum Glück hatte ich E1 zuerst aufgebaut bevor ich X1 getestet habe, sonst wäre die Entscheidung ein wenig schwieriger geworden .

Nach meinem Empfinden ist Rotwild gelungen ein sehr ausgeglichenes Bike auf Markt zu bringen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. November 2015)

Ich wäre da skeptisch, denn gute Kletterfähigkeit erkauft man sich i.d.R. durch eine schlechtere Bergabperformance.
Kann mir also daher kaum vorstellen, dass dieses X1 ein vollwertiger Ersatz für ein abwärtsoptimiertes Enduro sein kann.
Ich weiss nicht wie es bei euch ist, aber wo ich mir immer ein leichteres Radl sehr wünsche ist bei langen (80-100km) Flachlandtouren.
Und da hilft kein X1, da hilft nur eine 8 Kilo Carbonfeile ohne Dämpfer zur spürbaren Entlastung.
Denn obwohl ich diese Saison aufgrund des fantastischen Badesommers völlig untrainiert war, gingen am Gardasee 1000hm rauf mit dem E1 ohne Probleme, während sehr lange Touren eine Qual sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich wäre da skeptisch, denn gute Kletterfähigkeit erkauft man sich i.d.R. durch eine schlechtere Bergabperformance.
> Kann mir also daher kaum vorstellen, dass dieses X1 ein vollwertiger Ersatz für ein abwärtsoptimiertes Enduro sein kann.
> Ich weiss nicht wie es bei euch ist, aber wo ich mir immer ein leichteres Radl sehr wünsche ist bei langen (80-100km) Flachlandtouren.
> Und da hilft kein X1, da hilft nur eine 8 Kilo Carbonfeile ohne Dämpfer zur spürbaren Entlastung.
> Denn obwohl ich diese Saison aufgrund des fantastischen Badesommers völlig untrainiert war, gingen am Gardasee 1000hm rauf mit dem E1 ohne Probleme, während sehr lange Touren eine Qual sind.



Ich denke das kann eine unendliche Popkorndiskussion werden.

Fahre etwa 5.000km und 150.000hm pro Jahr mit mein E1, da sind auch Alpenüberquerungen und Mehrtagestouren dabei.
Eine typische Runde zu Hause hat knapp 1.000hm bei etwa 40km.
Natürlich kann ich zu jeder Situation darüber nachdenken, ob jetzt gerade ein anderes Bike geeigneter wäre.
Aber eigentlich fühle ich mich auf dem E1 wohl und denke über andere Dinge nach.
Klar komme ich nicht als erster oben an, auch nicht unten.
Ich denke es muss sich jeder ein Bike suchen auf dem er sich wohl fühlt.

Rotwild hat doch für alle was im Sack?


----------



## Maledivo (3. November 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich wäre da skeptisch, denn gute Kletterfähigkeit erkauft man sich i.d.R. durch eine schlechtere Bergabperformance.
> Kann mir also daher kaum vorstellen, dass dieses X1 ein vollwertiger Ersatz für ein abwärtsoptimiertes Enduro sein kann.
> Ich weiss nicht wie es bei euch ist, aber wo ich mir immer ein leichteres Radl sehr wünsche ist bei langen (80-100km) Flachlandtouren.
> Und da hilft kein X1, da hilft nur eine 8 Kilo Carbonfeile ohne Dämpfer zur spürbaren Entlastung.
> Denn obwohl ich diese Saison aufgrund des fantastischen Badesommers völlig untrainiert war, gingen am Gardasee 1000hm rauf mit dem E1 ohne Probleme, während sehr lange Touren eine Qual sind.



Ich schrieb, ... ausgeglichenes Bike ...

Das heißt nicht dass es bei Downhill so gut ist wie bei E1. Jedoch muss ich sagen dass X1 sehr gute Performance für Downhill hat.

Bin aber froh den E1 gekauft zu haben, ich bereue es nach dem Testen der X1 Prototype keinesfalls E1 gekauft zu haben. E1 ist beim Downhill mehr sattlicher, keine Frage, es ist auch dafür hergestellt. Auch beim Uphill komme ich mit E1 sehr gut klar.

Ein Bike für alles gibt es sowieso nicht, jedoch wie gesagt hat Rotwild bei X1 sehr gute Kompromisse gefunden.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. November 2015)

Ich meinte jetzt nicht im Vergleich zum E1, sondern im Vergleich zum alten X1.
Wenn die Kletterfähigkeit spürbar verbessert wurde, dann ist das doch keine Magie sondern i.d.R. eine Anpassung der Geometrie die zu Lasten anderer Eigenschaften des Bikes geht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich meinte jetzt nicht im Vergleich zum E1, sondern im Vergleich zum alten X1.
> Wenn die Kletterfähigkeit spürbar verbessert wurde, dann ist das doch keine Magie sondern i.d.R. eine Anpassung der Geometrie die zu Lasten anderer Eigenschaften des Bikes geht.



Das betrachtest du vielleicht etwas zu sehr in Schubladen.
Man kann einen Hinterbau so verbessern, dass die Kletterfähigkeit sich verbessert OHNE dass die Perfomance bergab darunter leidet.
Und dass die Jungs bei Rotwild sehr gute Hinterbauten konstruieren können spiegelt sich in eigentlich allen Tests wieder, oder?

Wer will kann sich auf der Seite mal austoben:
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2015/10/rotwild-rx1-275-fs-2016.html
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2011/02/rotwild-re1-fs-2011.html

http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2015/09/fox-float-dps-tutorial.html


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. November 2015)

Ich betrachte halt die Historie der letzten Jahre und da war es meist so, dass man eine deutliche Verbesserung in einem Punkt durch eine deutliche Verschlechterung an anderer Stelle erkauft hat.
Fast habe ich das Gefühl der Kunde möchte dies so, jedes Jahr ein anderer Schwerpunkt, damit man große Änderungen vermarkten kann


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich betrachte halt die Historie der letzten Jahre und da war es meist so, dass man eine deutliche Verbesserung in einem Punkt durch eine deutliche Verschlechterung an anderer Stelle erkauft hat.
> Fast habe ich das Gefühl der Kunde möchte dies so, jedes Jahr ein anderer Schwerpunkt, damit man große Änderungen vermarkten kann



Da müsstest du schon präziser werden.
So weiß ich nicht was du meinst?
Ich spreche nach wie vor vom Hinterbau des neuen X1 und anderen Modellen wie du es weiter oben angeregt hattest.


----------



## Orakel (3. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Da müsstest du schon präziser werden.
> So weiß ich nicht was du meinst?
> Ich spreche nach wie vor vom Hinterbau des neuen X1 und anderen Modellen wie du es weiter oben angeregt hattest.


Intressante seiten
2016er X1?


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2015)

der erste Link ist das 2016er X1, ganz richtig.


----------



## XLS (3. November 2015)

Hallo Rocky! Kannst Du mir mal für mein E1 von 2012 upgrade-tipps zu meinem rp 2 Dämpfer geben?


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2015)

Du hast ein 2011er?
Oder 2012?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XLS (3. November 2015)

Ein 2012 ,mit Knick....


----------



## Bolzer1711 (4. November 2015)

....und ich habe mir es schon bestellt  das neue 2016er R.X1

Ohne Probefahrt ...  weil ich der Ingenieurkunst von Rotwild vertraue und ich sicher bin, dass ADP wieder eine sehr gute Kinematik am Hinterbau hinbekommen hat. 

Lasse mir es natürlich ein wenig umbauen...	nur beim LRS bin ich noch nicht sicher, weil man auch bei Rotwild noch nicht genau weiss mit welchem das X1 ausgeliefert wird. Möchte einen LRS haben, auf dem ich auch 2,8 Reifen problemlos aufziehen kann und ich die Breite des Reifens nicht so sehr beschränke. Leider bekommt man auch den 2,8 Nobby Nic noch nicht.
Ach ja, bevor ich zerrissen werde  habe das Plus-Format auf einer schönen, langen Tour mit einem 2016er Scott Genius Plus getestet. Ich fand es im Gelände genial, habe echt die ganze Zeit gegrinst. Klar, ein wenig mehr Rollwiderstand, aber nicht so, dass mir die Beine geplatzt sind und ich bin jetzt wirklich nicht der spartanisch lebende Extremsportler. Bergab habe ich aber das Plus an Grip deutlich gespürt....  es ist einfach geil gerollt.

...und weil man beim X1 beide Formate fahren kann (clever), sollte sich das Plus nicht durchsetzen, dann fahre ich 27,5er 2,5 Maxxis...   habe ich das R.X1 gleich bestellt.


----------



## Maledivo (4. November 2015)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ....und ich habe mir es schon bestellt  das neue 2016er R.X1
> 
> Ohne Probefahrt ...  weil ich der Ingenieurkunst von Rotwild vertraue und ich sicher bin, dass ADP wieder eine sehr gute Kinematik am Hinterbau hinbekommen hat.
> 
> ...



Sehr gute Entscheidung, wirst nicht bereuen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> Ein 2012 ,mit Knick....


In der Reihenfolge des Preises:

1. Push Tuning für den RP23 (könnte dir einen zum testen geben oder vertickern)
2. Float X 2014/ 2015
3. Float X 2016 mit EVOL Luftkammer
4. Float X2

Die den größten Zugewinn bekommst du natürlich beim FloatX2.
Das Ding kannst du wirklich in allen Belangen auf dich und deine Fahrweise abstimmen.
Und wenn du mal in Bremswellen reinschallerst wirst du dich wundern wie das Rad denen dann folgt.

Ein RP 23 von Push würde ähnlich angepasst, aber da könntest du von außen fast nix verstellen/ korrigieren.

Einen Float X 2014/ 2015 zum schmalen Kurs wäre OK, aber du brauchst dann sicher einen großen Luftspacer.

Der FloatX 2016 hat im Vergleich zum 2014/ 2015er eine große Negativluftkammer und die Dämpfung ist darauf angepasst.
Er muss aber mit groß 20% mehr Luftdruck gefahren werden.

Unter dem Strich würde ich das Push Tuning für den RP 23 oder FloatX2 in die engere Auswahl nehmen.


----------



## XLS (4. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> In der Reihenfolge des Preises:
> 
> 1. Push Tuning für den RP23 (könnte dir einen zum testen geben oder vertickern)
> 2. Float X 2014/ 2015
> ...


 Danke für die Antwort. Der X2 ist die Bombe ,die du drin hast,richtig?


----------



## Orakel (4. November 2015)

@Bolzer1711 
da bin ich mal auf deine ersten Eindrücke(Fahr) gespannt, Bilder wären dann auch nicht schlecht.
Das R.X1 steht für 2016 mit auf meiner Liste


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Der X2 ist die Bombe ,die du drin hast,richtig?


Ja.
Hier hab ich nocheinen aktuellen Test im Netz gefunden  http://www.pinkbike.com/news/fox-float-x2-shock-review-2015.html


----------



## XLS (4. November 2015)

OK .Dank Dir. EBL wäre 216/63 ? Diese Offset-Buchse brauche ich nicht? Auf was muss ich noch achten....?


----------



## 123disco (4. November 2015)

...wer hat hier ein G1 (2014) und kann es direkt mit dem Vorjahres E1 vergleichen oder besser noch mit dem 2011er E1.
Speziell mit Blick auf Wendigkeit im Heck.

(Hintergrund. Seit ich das Stummelheck Q1 fahre, kommt mir das E1 hinten recht behäbig vor, bzw nicht aus der Bahn zu bringen. Hier ist einfach komplett andere Kurventechnik bei mir angesagt. Das Q1 drehst du über den Po, da E1 drückst du vorn rum. Da ich beide fahren will ohne mich jedesmal umzugewöhnen, hoffe ich auf das Kurzheck G1 (2014) als quasi Evolutionsschritt zum E1 ..passt eigentlich ganz gut zu Maledivo 's Aussage,da ß jedes Jahr Augenmerk auf anderem Punkt liegt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (5. November 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> @Bolzer1711
> da bin ich mal auf deine ersten Eindrücke(Fahr) gespannt, Bilder wären dann auch nicht schlecht.
> Das R.X1 steht für 2016 mit auf meiner Liste



Mache ich natürlich  ...Lieferzeit ist mir aber nicht bekannt


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. November 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> OK .Dank Dir. EBL wäre 216/63 ? Diese Offset-Buchse brauche ich nicht? Auf was muss ich noch achten....?


216/63mm ist richtig.
Die Offsetbuchse dürfte überflüssig sein wenn du den Knick im Sattelrohr hast.
Aftermarket Dämpfer haben immer alle Grundparameter in "M", das passt in fast allen Fällen.
Beim anspruchslosen E1 Hinterbau absolut richtig.

Die Neagivluftkammer ist nur drauf "geklickt", also easy zu demontieren.
In der Kammer findest du 4 Ringe als Luftkammerspacer beim 216er (andere Längen haben unterschiedliche Anzahl).
In der Abstimmung soll der Dämpfer am linearsten sein.
Für mich waren das zuviele für die Hometrails.
Damit kann man ganz einfach rumspielen ohne Werkzeug.
In der Anleitung steht auch wieviele Ringe du max. einsetzen darfst.

Wenn du in der Grundabstimmung nach der Anleitung von Fox vorgehst kannst du fast nix falsch machen.
Das Grundsetup orientiert sich (sinnvoller Weise) an dem Druck in der Luftkammer.
Für einen Luftdruck X hast du dann einen Einstellbereich von 3 Klicks als Vorschlag.
In dem Bereich bewege ich mich, es passt  ziemlich gut.

Ich muss zugeben, dass der Dämpfer irgendwie keien Art Bikerbefriedigung ist.
Den bezahlt man teuer, baut ihn ein, stellt etwas dran rum- und vergisst ihn dann wieder.....

WICHTIG:
Versuch nicht die Versteller mit Gewalt, also dem großen Inbus weiter zu drehen als vorgeschlagen.
Die kann man auch überdrehen wie man mir bei Fox am Tag der offenen Tür gezeigt hat.
Also, kurze Seite des Inbus zum Verstellen anfassen.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. November 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ...wer hat hier ein G1 (2014) und kann es direkt mit dem Vorjahres E1 vergleichen oder besser noch mit dem 2011er E1.
> Speziell mit Blick auf Wendigkeit im Heck.
> 
> (Hintergrund. Seit ich das Stummelheck Q1 fahre, kommt mir das E1 hinten recht behäbig vor, bzw nicht aus der Bahn zu bringen. Hier ist einfach komplett andere Kurventechnik bei mir angesagt. Das Q1 drehst du über den Po, da E1 drückst du vorn rum. Da ich beide fahren will ohne mich jedesmal umzugewöhnen, hoffe ich auf das Kurzheck G1 (2014) als quasi Evolutionsschritt zum E1 ..passt eigentlich ganz gut zu Maledivo 's Aussage,da ß jedes Jahr Augenmerk auf anderem Punkt liegt)



Ich habe zwar nicht den direkten Vergleich zum G1- kann aber sagen, dass die langen Kettenstreben auf Vorteile haben können:

a) das Vorderrad steigt bergauf nicht nicht so schnell
b) das Bike bleibt bergab ruhiger
c) im Drift ist der Arsch besser zu kontrollieren weil das Schiff nicht so schnell umschlägt

Und ich gebe zu, dass es mir schwer fällt ein Bike so wirklich richtig über das heck ums Eck zu bringen.
Das würde ich gerne besser hinbekommen....


----------



## Andi_72 (5. November 2015)

Ich würde mit meinem bike gerne so einiges besser hinbekommen....


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. November 2015)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Ich würde mit meinem bike gerne so einiges besser hinbekommen....


...und meistens trifft das Bike keine Schuld....


----------



## Andi_72 (5. November 2015)

Wer fährt schon mutwillig mit Slicks und geschlossenem Dämpfer den Trail runter? Bei mir fühlt wichs aber manchmal so an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar nicht den direkten Vergleich zum G1- kann aber sagen, dass die langen Kettenstreben auf Vorteile haben können:
> 
> a) das Vorderrad steigt bergauf nicht nicht so schnell
> b) das Bike bleibt bergab ruhiger
> ...



Ich finde der größte Vorteil des 2011er E1 sind die langen Kettenstreben, der flache Lenkwinkel und der somit lange Radstand.
Mit meinem RFC0.3 hatte ich exakt die von dir genannten Nachteile, es ging beim Bergauffahren trotz Gabelabsenkung immer vorne hoch und bergab konnte ich maximal halb so schnell fahren, wenn überhaupt. Das E1 schafft bergab soviel Vertrauen, dass selbst vorsichtige Naturen es krachen lassen können.
Meine größte Sorge beim Kauf des E1 war das Bergauffahren mit 180er Federgabel ohne Absenkmöglichkeit, aber das hat sich als völlig unbegründet herausgestellt.
In den Kurven ist man tatsächlich etwas limitiert, bei mir besonders in engen Kurven mit der Doppelbrückengabel, aber es gibt nur sehr wenige Stellen wo es nicht auch ohne Umsetzen klappt, wenn man ein bisserl auf der Stelle balancieren kann. Wir haben an der Isar einen Ausstieg mit 180 Grad Kurve um einen Baum herum, der geht mit Doppelbrücke gerade noch und den fahren viele mit CC-Feile nicht, deshalb kann ich auch in dem Punkt alle Sorgen zerschlagen.

Trotzdem bleibt das 2011er E1 recht speziell, es ist mMn eher ein Freerider als ein normales Enduro, weshalb Rotwild in den Folgejahren dann auch folgerichtig u.a. die Kettenstreben verkürzt hat.
Das 2011er E1 wird sich in Sachen Bergab-Performance wohl nicht so ohne weiteres durch ein aktuelles Enduro ersetzen lassen, jetzt wo selbst die Lenkwinkel wieder etwas steiler werden.


----------



## AMDude (5. November 2015)

Servus! Nachdem ich mich jetzt davon verabschiedet habe, mir das ICB 2.0 als Zweitbike zuzulegen, möchte ich mein 2014er E1 etwas "pimpen" bzw. ich habe zwei Ideen.

1. Ich hole mir (trotz der Farbe) den 2016er E1 Rahmen, da mich generell das leicht längere Sattelrohr und der etwas längere Reach ansprechen. Außerdem wäre ja schon der Float X verbaut. Dazu dann die neue Lyrik mit 170mm. Hatte schon wer die Möglichkeit, das 2016er Modell zu fahren? Unterschiede zum Fahrverhalten vom 2014er Modell?

2. Ich behalte das 2014er, da ich generell damit sehr zufrieden bin. Aber die 34er Float ist Mist und muss raus. Auch hier würde ich die 170er Lyrik nachkaufen. Mit dem Fox Float CTD Dämpfer bin ich zwar einigermaßen zufrieden, aber evtl. würde ich mir hier auch ein Upgrade gönnen. Was wären eure Vorschläge (außer nem X2, da der imo für mein Profil (max. Z-Line im Saalbach; nicht zu ambitioniert) zu viel ist)?

Habt ich bezgl. Gabel andere Vorschläge? Wobei ich denke, die Lyrik ist schon i.O.

Grüße


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. November 2015)

Neuer Rahmen mit dem neuen FloatX 2016 und du bist glücklich.

Ob es die Lyrilk auch mit 170mm geben wird weiß ich nicht.
Da die gabel noch neu ist wirst du kaum echte Erfahrungen finden.
Vor allem keine Langzeiterfahrung- RS hat noch Schwierigkeiten die geschlossenen Kartuschen dauerhaft dicht zu bekommen.
Google mal etwas...

Die neue 36er FOX kannst du jedenfalls traveln und testen.
Fox hat sich endgültig vom CTD verabschiedet und ernetet seitdem wieder viel Lob.


----------



## Bensemer (5. November 2015)

Was ist denn an den CTD so schlecht?
Ich hatte ja mal ein paar Tage ein Stumpjumper als ich meine Felge am C1 mit Hilfe von zu grobem Gelände zerstört habe und das war irgendwie von der Federung her zehn mal besser. Ich habe dann versucht es auf Hardteil/Fully zu schieben aber es muss ja noch andere Gründe geben. Irgendwie bin ich mit der Gabel nicht wirklich happy  liegt vielleicht an meinem Gewicht (~92) das sie nicht klar kommt...


----------



## AMDude (5. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Neuer Rahmen mit dem neuen FloatX 2016 und du bist glücklich.
> 
> Ob es die Lyrilk auch mit 170mm geben wird weiß ich nicht.
> Da die gabel noch neu ist wirst du kaum echte Erfahrungen finden.
> ...



Die 36er wäre natürlich die TOP-Lösung. Aber ich bin einfach (bis jetzt) nicht gewillt, so viel Geld für die Aftermarket-Gabel auszugeben.
Problem ist aber auch, dass es nicht so viel Auswahl gibt für 170mm. Empfehlenswert scheinen mir nur Formula35, Lyrik und 36er.
Mal schaun. Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. November 2015)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Was ist denn an den CTD so schlecht?
> Ich hatte ja mal ein paar Tage ein Stumpjumper als ich meine Felge am C1 mit Hilfe von zu grobem Gelände zerstört habe und das war irgendwie von der Federung her zehn mal besser. Ich habe dann versucht es auf Hardteil/Fully zu schieben aber es muss ja noch andere Gründe geben. Irgendwie bin ich mit der Gabel nicht wirklich happy  liegt vielleicht an meinem Gewicht (~92) das sie nicht klar kommt...



Grundsätzlich ist das CTD nicht schlecht und war eines der ersten Systeme bei denen man während der Fahrt die Einstellung mit einem Fingerstreich ändern konnte.
Für den harten Einsatz war die Druckstufenabstimmung etwas weich und man ist auch mal unnötig im Federweg versunken.
Aber auf Touren und im gemäßigten Einsatz empfinde ich das CTD absolut OK.

Als dann RS mit der Pike auch auf die Verstellart aufgesprungen ist und die Abstimmung mehr in Richtung "Enduro" getrieben hat war CTD in Medien unten durch.
Selbst die später geänderten Anpassungen haben das Image nicht wiede retten können.

Hinzu kam wohl noch die Tatsache, dass man sich in Amerika bevormundet gefühlt hat.
Der Ami wollte sich wohl nicht sagen lassen, was/ wann ein Trail beginnt und welcher Modus passend ist.

Daraufhin hat man das CTD anders abgestimmt und umgetauft.
Es hätte jetzt auch CTD 2.0 heißen können, die Funktionsweise ist die gleich geblieben.

Bei den Dämpfern hat man in dem Zuge die Innereien etwas mehr geändert.
Das BoostValve wird nicht mehr gebaut.
Es hat einer gewissen Massenträgheit unterlegen und der Dämpfer war im harten Einsatz etwas gehemmt.


----------



## 123disco (5. November 2015)

Dank an Hitch & Rocky 
stimmt - das E1 11' ist einfach eine Abfahrtsmaschine und die Ruhe geradeaus genau das besondere. Da kann man getrost auch mal ne Landung leicht verziehen oder die 1m Stufe übersehen... es ist eben kein Trailflummi.


----------



## siem (5. November 2015)

Ich habe heuer meine 34er 2014 Float mit 170mm einem Fox Custom Race Tuning unterzogen und die Gabel spricht seitdem besser an und hat eine deutlich bessere Druchstufe. CTD hin oder her, RockyRider hat Recht. Trotzdem würde mich eine 36er mit FIT4 und QR15 reizen, doch über 1200 EUR sind mir zuviel.


----------



## AMDude (5. November 2015)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Was ist denn an den CTD so schlecht?
> Ich hatte ja mal ein paar Tage ein Stumpjumper als ich meine Felge am C1 mit Hilfe von zu grobem Gelände zerstört habe und das war irgendwie von der Federung her zehn mal besser. Ich habe dann versucht es auf Hardteil/Fully zu schieben aber es muss ja noch andere Gründe geben. Irgendwie bin ich mit der Gabel nicht wirklich happy  liegt vielleicht an meinem Gewicht (~92) das sie nicht klar kommt...



Bei mir ist es so, dass sowohl Dämpfer als auch Gabel zu fast 100% im Trail-Modus sind. Desenct kann mann komplett vergessen (nutze ich auch in Saalbach nicht), da einfach zu soft und es kaum Rückmeldung gibt. Also ähnlich was Rocky schon geschrieben hat.
Spreche jeweils über die 2014er Modelle, also Float CTD BV und 34 Float CTD von meinem E1.
Climb benutzte ich auch nur am Dämpfer und auch nur dann, wenn es wirklich länger bergauf geht. Und da auch eher für den Kopf!


----------



## AMDude (5. November 2015)

siem schrieb:


> Ich habe heuer meine 34er 2014 Float mit 170mm einem Fox Custom Race Tuning unterzogen und die Gabel spricht seitdem besser an und hat eine deutlich bessere Druchstufe. CTD hin oder her, RockyRider hat Recht. Trotzdem würde mich eine 36er mit FIT4 und QR15 reizen, doch über 1200 EUR sind mir zuviel.


Was hast du denn dafür bezahlt? Würdest du es wieder machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XLS (5. November 2015)

Danke Dir Rocky!  Schön ,das Du ein Rotwild fährst, und uns deshalb hier im Forum immer mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehst..
Ich geb Dir bei der nächsten Palz-Tour mal einen aus...


----------



## Maledivo (5. November 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> Danke Dir Rocky!  Schön ,das Du ein Rotwild fährst, und uns deshalb hier im Forum immer mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehst..
> Ich geb Dir bei der nächsten Palz-Tour mal einen aus...




Kommt doch nach Koblenz, das wird Dir auch gefallen! 

Hier sind mindestens 2 E1`s heimisch!


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. November 2015)

AMDude schrieb:


> Was hast du denn dafür bezahlt? Würdest du es wieder machen?


Ja es gibt einige nachträglichen Tuningstufen für die CTD Kartuschen, und das funzt auch.
Man sollte sich aber darüber im Klaren sein, dass ein Race Setup bei Fox auch ein ReceSetup ist!
Da kostet Kondition und Fahrkomfort.

Ich habe eine 36er Float RC2 2015 aus der ersten Serie.
Da sind ein paar über die Theke mit einem harten Setup gegangen.
Das ist aber nur solange geil wie man den Druck am Lenker halten kann.
Sobald der weg ist ist man nur noch Passagier.

Ich habe es auf meinem längsten Hometrail nur selten durchgestanden bis zum Schluss, und der ist ~2:40min lang.
Beim Tag der offenen Tür bei Fox habe ich das gebeichtet.
Und siehe da, es gab ein weicheres Seriensetup als Update.
Mit dem komme ich besser klar und muss nicht volle Pulle den Druck am Lenker halten.

Ich denke man sollte sich im klaren darüber sein, was ein RaceSetup ist.
Am besten bei Fox anrufen und ehrlich sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. November 2015)

und hier stand Mist.....


----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. November 2015)

siem schrieb:


> Ich habe heuer meine 34er 2014 Float mit 170mm einem Fox Custom Race Tuning unterzogen und die Gabel spricht seitdem besser an und hat eine deutlich bessere Druchstufe. CTD hin oder her, RockyRider hat Recht. Trotzdem würde mich eine 36er mit FIT4 und QR15 reizen, doch über 1200 EUR sind mir zuviel.



Hi, bei H&S haben die gerade ne 36er Fox im "Sale", für 599,- €.
Aber leider mit 20 er Achse.  ;-(


----------



## Maledivo (5. November 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hi, bei H&S haben die gerade ne 36er Fox im "Sale", für 599,- €.
> Aber leider mit 20 er Achse.  ;-(



Anbei Link - da erspart man lange suchen :

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fox-36-float-27,5-k-rc2-fit-180-tapered-qr20-467408/wg_id-8719


----------



## Dirk Nennen (6. November 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Anbei Link - da erspart man lange suchen :
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fox-36-float-27,5-k-rc2-fit-180-tapered-qr20-467408/wg_id-8719



Ja, natürlich. ;-)
Bin halt Internet-Legasteniker. ))))


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. November 2015)

27,5" mit 180mm?
Das geht?
Oder Fehler bei der Beschreibung?


----------



## siem (6. November 2015)

AMDude schrieb:


> Was hast du denn dafür bezahlt? Würdest du es wieder machen?



Tuning und Service hat ca. 300 EUR gekostet. Natürlich auch kein Pappenstiel, aber ich bin damit zufrieden. Zu Rockys Meinung über das Race Tuning sollte man bedenken, dass die 36er sicher von Haus aus eine härtere Druckstufe hat als meine 34er mit Racetuning. Für meinen Hometrail ist die Gabel ideal, ich nuzte den Federweg mit 20% SAG voll aus, natürlich brauchts Druck auf das Voderrad, aber so will das E1 auch gefahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siem (6. November 2015)

Weiß einer vom Euch warum das neue 2016er E1 keinen Evol Dämpfer hat? In der Ausstattung steht zwar Evol, aber auf den Bildern sieht das anders aus. Mein Händler meint, es gäbe Probleme mit dem hohen erforderlichen Druck des Evol Dämpfers.

http://www.rotwild.de/bikes-stuff/bikes/enduro/re1-fs-275/evo/


----------



## siem (6. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 27,5" mit 180mm?
> Das geht?
> Oder Fehler bei der Beschreibung?


Ich glaub die Gabel stammt aus einem Cube Fritzz von 2015, die werden/wurden mit 180mm Federweg  und 20mm Achse bestückt.


----------



## Maledivo (6. November 2015)

siem schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Gabel stammt aus einem Cube Fritzz von 2015, die werden/wurden mit 180mm Federweg  und 20mm Achse bestückt.



Das könnte stimmen, Bike Discount verkauft überwiegend Cube und Radon.

Das sagt auch der Preis. Woanders bekommt man solche Gabel nicht zu solche Kondition.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. November 2015)

Dachte bei 27,5 und 180mm schallert das Vorderrad oben in die Krone wenn ganz eingefedert?


----------



## Maledivo (6. November 2015)

Es kommt tatsächlich vom Cube Fritzz:

http://www.cube.eu/produkte/fullsus...itzz-180-hpa-race-275-blacknflashyellow-2016/


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. November 2015)

siem schrieb:


> Weiß einer vom Euch warum das neue 2016er E1 keinen Evol Dämpfer hat? In der Ausstattung steht zwar Evol, aber auf den Bildern sieht das anders aus. Mein Händler meint, es gäbe Probleme mit dem hohen erforderlichen Druck des Evol Dämpfers.
> 
> http://www.rotwild.de/bikes-stuff/bikes/enduro/re1-fs-275/evo/


Das ist eineEVOL FloatX Dämpfer aus 2016.
Man erkennt ihn am eingelaserten "X" auf dem Verstellhebel.
Er hat auch eine andere Abstimmung.

Die EVOL Kammer hat die Eigenart, dass sie ~ 20% mehr Druck benötigt als die Standardluftkammer.
Das macht dem Dämpfer nix, bis 325psi geht auch keine Dichtung kaputt.
Ist bei allen Dämpfern so mit vergrößerter Negativluftkammer so, auch bei RS Dobon Air oder den Nachrüst Kammern.


Allerdings macht die vergrößerte Negativluftkammer nicht in jedem Hinterbau Sinn.
In der Regel ermittelt FOX mit den Rahmenherstellern bei Testfahrten das passende Setup.
Und hier hat man man bei Rotwild wohl die Eier in der Hose zu sagen "passt nicht in unseren Hinterbau, geschissen aufs Markting".
Preislich macht das kaum einen Unterschied.
Aber es ist der 2016er FloatX verbaut, keine Sorge.

Ich habe übrigens beide FloatX im E1.
Ein leichter Fahrer kann die EVOL Kammer fahren, er spürt aber kaum einen Unterschied zur Standardkammer.
Ein schwerer Biker ab 80kg würde wahrscheinlich mit dem EVOAL Can auf dem ersten 1/3 sehr schnell den Federweg freigeben, wäre also Kacke.

Ich weiß nicht wer bei Rotwild hinter den Fahrwerken steckt, aber weiß wie es geht und hat einen guten Kontakt zu FOX.

Ich glaube die Website von Corsett Airdingsbumskammern ist da ganz informativ.
Es haben auch schon viele Leute wieder zurück gerüstet......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (6. November 2015)

599..ist mal ne Ansage? Ob nun frühe Race-Tuned oder die spätere "softere" Version ..?

Infos: http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=517#  - Float/180/27,5/neuesCasting gibts offiziell. (..nur bei Talas in der Kombi nicht.)
Kann auf 15mm umgebaut werden (ist ja gerade die Neuerung 2015) und bis 130mm runtergespacert.


----------



## XLS (6. November 2015)

viggen schrieb:


> Wollte an meinem 2013 E1 auch machen, aber nach der mail von Rotwild habe Ich es sein lassen.
> Der Mitarbeiter schrieb mir, aber bitte genügend abstand zu den Schweissnähte lassen.
> 
> Leider geht das beim 2013 nicht. das 2015 Modell ist vom Aufbau hinten ganz anders als mein 2013 Modell.
> ...



Hallo. Hat also RW gesagt man kann ein Loch für die reverb Leitung bohren? Oder was spricht dagegen..?


----------



## Fast4ward79 (6. November 2015)

Nabend Gemeinde.
Ich brauche mal eure Meinung.
Ich möchte mir als Ergänzung zu meinem X2 ein E1 zulegen da ich nächstes Jahr gern mehr in die Berge und vielleicht auch in den einen oder anderen Park möchte. Mein X2 ist mir dafür zu schade und wohl auch nicht gedacht.
Bin mir jedoch nicht sicher welches.
Aktuell tendiere ich zu einem 2015 Pro.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. November 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> Hallo. Hat also RW gesagt man kann ein Loch für die reverb Leitung bohren? Oder was spricht dagegen..?


Geht.
Ein paar Seiten vorher wurden die Maße gepostet.
Sind wohl richtig.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. November 2015)

NSUler schrieb:


> Nabend Gemeinde.
> Ich brauche mal eure Meinung.
> Ich möchte mir als Ergänzung zu meinem X2 ein E1 zulegen da ich nächstes Jahr gern mehr in die Berge und vielleicht auch in den einen oder anderen Park möchte. Mein X2 ist mir dafür zu schade und wohl auch nicht gedacht.
> Bin mir jedoch nicht sicher welches.
> Aktuell tendiere ich zu einem 2015 Pro.


Keine Frage, kaufen und ballern.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (6. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Keine Frage, kaufen und ballern.



Gibt es deiner Meinung nach ausstattungsseitig beim Pro etwas zu beachten/verbessern?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. November 2015)

ich hab eins im Keller stehen, neu.
das einzige was mir nicht zusagt ist die lenkerform.
aber sonst nix.
hat ein feines fahrwerk und ist sinnvoll ausgestattet


----------



## XLS (7. November 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Kommt doch nach Koblenz, das wird Dir auch gefallen!
> 
> Hier sind mindestens 2 E1`s heimisch!


----------



## XLS (7. November 2015)

Hallo Rocky! Kann man  bei dem 2016 Float x /x2 die orginal Buchsen vom RP Dämpfer benutzen? Und passt der X2 gerade wegen dem Knick überhaupt? der 2016 FLOAT X passt laut deinen Bildern auf jeden Fall!? 
Gruss XLS


----------



## Fast4ward79 (7. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ich hab eins im Keller stehen, neu.
> das einzige was mir nicht zusagt ist die lenkerform.
> aber sonst nix.
> hat ein feines fahrwerk und ist sinnvoll ausgestattet



Stimmt, den Lenker hätte ich auf jeden Fall auch getauscht.
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burt4711 (7. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> auch die Beläge


Beläge tauschen hat nix gebracht.
Die Gabel flattert weiterhin wie wild.


----------



## neddie (7. November 2015)

Guten Tag 
Gestatten...mein Name Rotwild X1 FS, nach 19 Jahren auf Cannondale mal zu Rotwild gewechselt und es ist wie Fliegen


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (7. November 2015)

Sieht schick aus.
Was ist das am Getränkehalter, ein Schloß?
Und bringt das kleine, hintere Schutzblech eigentlich was?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. November 2015)

Hast Du die falsche Rahmengröße gekauft oder ist die Sattelposition noch nicht final? Das Sattelgestell wird das nicht lange überleben.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (7. November 2015)

Ist mir auch aufgefallen, falls die final ist dann würde ich eine Sattelstütze mit 2cm Setback wählen.
Leider hilft da nicht immer eine andere Rahmengröße, bei mir ist er beim E1 auch recht weit hinten, obwohl ich auf keinen Fall einen größeren Rahmen fahren wollte.


----------



## 123disco (8. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ich hab eins im Keller stehen, neu.
> ..


..der hochgelobte König ist Tod !
Man preise den neuen König ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. November 2015)

disco, es ist aber nicht meins


----------



## Burt4711 (8. November 2015)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Beläge tauschen hat nix gebracht.
> Die Gabel flattert weiterhin wie wild.


Hat noch einer Tips?

Beim Bremsen in bestimmten Geschwindigkeitsbereichen flattert die Fox-Gabel wie bei meinem alten Crosser.
Ist die Gabel zu weich??


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. November 2015)

Der Stick-Slip-Effekt kann mehrere Ursachen haben:

Buchsen an der Gabel ausgeschlagen?
Steuersatz leicht lose?
Scheibe richtig sauber ( gut mit Spüli reinigen, auch die Löcher in der Reibfläche - sofern vorhanden )?
Beläge wirklich sauber?
Schnellspanner richtig fest?
Bremse nach Belagwechsel richtig eingebremst (sehr wichtig!)?
Beläge / Bremssattel korrekt ausgerichtet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (9. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> disco, es ist aber nicht meins


..dachte schon du ständest jetzt auf junge Dinger


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ..dachte schon du ständest jetzt auf junge Dinger


Ich hab aber trotzdem ein jüngeres Ding im Keller, dazu später mal mehr...


----------



## Maledivo (9. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich hab aber trotzdem ein jüngeres Ding im Keller, dazu später mal mehr...



Da bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. November 2015)

Momentan ist bei uns in München wirklich perfektes Wetter zum Touren fahren


----------



## heizer1980 (9. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich hab aber trotzdem ein jüngeres Ding im Keller, dazu später mal mehr...



Aha?!?!


----------



## XLS (10. November 2015)

Habe mal bei RW nachgefragt. Das E gibt es nur in der einen Version und als Rahmen. Schon etwas seltsam....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (10. November 2015)

Gestern mal wieder bei dem Herrn mit dem grünen Teppich gewesen um ein paar kleine Änderungen am G1 vornehmen zu lassen



 

 

Wer mich kennt, weiß ich bin spontan und genauso war die Aktion gestern auch... also kurzer Anruf, kurz vor Toreschuss rein und die Jungs konnten wegen mir mal Überstunden machen... Nicht nett von mir 
In aller Seelenruhe wurde meine Wünsche umgesetzt, weil es schon dunkel war gab's noch einen Kaffee für meine Wartezeit und als ob das nicht genügt, gab es auch noch Getränke für die Stunde Heimfahrt. Über Preise muss ich ja auch nix sagen... Ihr kennt ihn, wenn nicht... lernt ihn kennen.
Was der Kerl für seine Kunden möglich macht ist einfach nur Hammer

I


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. November 2015)

Bester Mann und eigentlich ein fester Bestandteil des guten Service, den man mit Rotwild in Verbindung bringt!


----------



## Fast4ward79 (11. November 2015)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Gestern mal wieder bei dem Herrn mit dem grünen Teppich gewesen um ein paar kleine Änderungen am G1 vornehmen zu lassen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 435457 Anhang anzeigen 435458
> 
> ...



Was hast du denn machen lassen?


----------



## heizer1980 (11. November 2015)

Nur eine Kettenführung und einen neuen Sattel


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2015)

Hey zusammen,
da es abends doch schnell dunkel wird setz ich mal ein paar Fotos vom Umbau meines E1 auf ein G1 hier rein.
Aber vorher mal *BESTEN DANK AN DIE JUNGS VON ROTWILD FÜR DIE SCHNELLE UND UNMKOMPLIZIERTE HILFE!!!*
Super Support einfach!

Also, Fakt ist, dass aus meinem E1 von 2011 jetzt ein G1 von 2015 werden soll.
Grundsätzlich passen die meisten Teile, aber hier und da wird wieder eine gewisse Pionierarbeit erforderlich:
a)  Versenkbare Sattelstütze muss her
b)  Bohrung im Sattelrohr muss nachgerüstet werden
c)  Passender Umwerfer für 22/36/Bash mit 34/11er Kassette fehlt
d)  Hinterrad muss auf 142/12 umgerüstet werden
e)  der FloatX2 muss in den Rahmen




Optisch gelungen, der Dämpfer war nicht dabei.




Unterrohr abgeklebt, wie es sich gehört.




Sauberste Schweißnähte überall, sogar in den kleinsten Ecken.




Alle Lagerpunkte sind sauber nachgearbeitet, selbst die ISCG Aufnahme ist frei von Farbe.
Sogar die Schnittstellen und Bohrungen IM Inneren des Rahmens sind sauber gearbeitet und entgratet!




Alle Lager laufen seidenweich und wurden mit ordentlich Fett eingebaut.




Erstes Neuteil ist verbaut, jetzt brauch ich erst einmal ein Bier....




Das Loch für die Ansteuerung der Sattelstütze muss nachgerüstet werden, mit der Anleitung von Rotwild ein Klacks.




Das Bohren und Feilen kribbelt schon ein wenig in den Fingern wenn das Rahmen flatschneu ist.




Das passende Abschlussgimmi gibt es im Rotwildshop.


----------



## Andi_72 (12. November 2015)

Schickes Teil, der Rahmen gefällt! Viel Spaß damit !  
Bin gesahnt wie das Teil am Ende aussieht!

Wie viel Bier waren es denn am Ende?

P.S:
https://shop.rotwild.de/ersatzteile/1460/rotwild-neopren-kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## heizer1980 (12. November 2015)

Das Bier war nur um die Finger ruhig zu stellen  bevor es ans Bohren geht


----------



## Maledivo (12. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> da es abends doch schnell dunkel wird setz ich mal ein paar Fotos vom Umbau meines E1 auf ein G1 hier rein.
> Aber vorher mal *BESTEN DANK AN DIE JUNGS VON ROTWILD FÜR DIE SCHNELLE UND UNMKOMPLIZIERTE HILFE!!!*
> Super Support einfach!
> ...



Sehr schön!

Bin gespannt wenn ich das Bike live sehe.


----------



## Maledivo (12. November 2015)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Das Bier war nur um die Finger ruhig zu stellen  bevor es ans Bohren geht



Pro Loch ein Bier


----------



## Andi_72 (12. November 2015)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Das Bier war nur um die Finger ruhig zu stellen  bevor es ans Bohren geht


Vorm Anbohren eines nagelneuen Rahmens in der Nähe des Tretlagers (Kräfteverlauf) hätte ich nen SCHNAPS gebaucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2015)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Vorm Anbohren eines nagelneuen Rahmens in der Nähe des Tretlagers (Kräfteverlauf) hätte ich nen SCHNAPS gebaucht...


Wenn du dir den Kräfteverlauf genauer auf der Zunge zergehen lässt weißt du warum Rotwild dort bohrt.


----------



## Aldetruller (12. November 2015)

Da bin ich mal auf das Endergebniss gespannt. Bitte immer schön auf dem laufenden halten.Ich überlege schon die ganze Zeit, was ich an meinem E1 im Winter noch ändern könnte, aber mir fällt irgendwie nix ein.


----------



## Aldetruller (12. November 2015)




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (12. November 2015)

Außer der Bereifung und den Griffen sehe ich da wenig Optimierungspotential, das sieht nach einem sehr durchdachten Aufbau aus!
11-fach Schaltung wenn ich das richtig sehe, XT-Bremsen, Schlamm-PE, Ergon-Sattel, absenkbare Stütze, große Bremsscheiben, Float X Dämpfer, massive Federgabel 
Und die Magic Mary sind ja vielleicht wesentlich haltbarer als der Hans Dampf, dann wäre auch da kein Potential.
Bei den Griffen schwöre ich auf die Northshore von Lizardskins, allerdings muss man da immer Handschuhe tragen, sonst fühlt es sich zu gummiartig an.
Was für Pedale sind das?


----------



## Orakel (12. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn du dir den Kräfteverlauf genauer auf der Zunge zergehen lässt weißt du warum Rotwild dort bohrt.


Neutrale Faser


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (12. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> da es abends doch schnell dunkel wird setz ich mal ein paar Fotos vom Umbau meines E1 auf ein G1 hier rein.
> Aber vorher mal *BESTEN DANK AN DIE JUNGS VON ROTWILD FÜR DIE SCHNELLE UND UNMKOMPLIZIERTE HILFE!!!*
> Super Support einfach!



Ich würde gerne daraus ein altes G1 in roter Farbe machen, gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?
Ich müsste ja nur den Farbcode wissen und das Aufkleberset unterm Klarlack irgendwoher bekommen.
Wäre auch ein geiles Projekt 

Wo hast du den schönen Kettenstrebenschutz her? Der scheint ja optimal zu passen, sowas suche ich noch...


----------



## 123disco (12. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar nicht den direkten Vergleich zum G1- kann aber sagen, dass die langen Kettenstreben auf Vorteile haben können:
> 
> a) das Vorderrad steigt bergauf nicht nicht so schnell
> b) das Bike bleibt bergab ruhiger
> ...



Na dann freu ich mich auf ne Antwort, warum kurze Kettenstreben doch super sein können.


----------



## XDennisX (12. November 2015)

@RockyRider66 

Yeeaaaah.... 
Geil! Freut mich für dich! Viel Spaß beim aufbauen und immer schön Bilder senden! 
Ebenso vom alten Rahmen, wie er nach den von dir doch einigen Kilometern aussieht.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (12. November 2015)

Aldetruller schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 435983



Was ist das für eine Vorbau/Lenker Kombi?
Wieviel Rise hat der Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## molchi (12. November 2015)

Hallo, guten Abend!

nach langer Zufriedenheit mit meinem HT muss ich langsam über eine Neuanschaffung nachdenken! Ich kann einfach nicht anders!

Denke derzeit über ein R.Q1 FS 27,5 nach. Kann mir jemand kurz erläutern, wie dieses 2015er Rad zum neuen R.C1FS 27,5 fürs MJ 2016 steht? Ändert sich zu 2016 lediglich der Buchstabe Q in C und weniger Rahmenfarben? 

VG
Tom


----------



## Maledivo (12. November 2015)

molchi schrieb:


> Hallo, guten Abend!
> 
> nach langer Zufriedenheit mit meinem HT muss ich langsam über eine Neuanschaffung nachdenken! Ich kann einfach nicht anders!
> 
> ...



Q1 ist genau in der Mitte zwischen C1 und X1. Q1 hat 20 mm mehr Federweg.

Guck mal in der Rotwild-Website, da kannst Geometrie bzw. Ausstattung vergleichen.

Falls Du ein günstiges Angebot der Q1 suchst:

http://www.fun-corner.de/de/mountai...omp-2015.html?search_query=rotwild&results=71


----------



## molchi (12. November 2015)

Hallo Maledivo!

Vielen Dank für deine rasche Antwort!!
Wenn ich die 2016er Räder auf der RW-Seite anschaue, gibt's da aber kein Q mehr und das C hat die gleiche Werte bzw Federwege wie das 15er Q.
Ob die das Pro bei Funcorner bei Anfrage auch haben?! Werds morgen mal anfragen!
...und wenn der Preis mehr als stimmt...
VG
Tom


----------



## 123disco (12. November 2015)

stimmt...das 2016er C1 27,5 ist das umbenannte 2015er Q1 (Buchstabenwechseln hat bei Rotwild Tradition).
			Also kann man mit dem Q1 da gut sparen. (Fahre L mit kurzem Vorbau bei 179)


----------



## jopf85 (12. November 2015)

Hi Leute,
ich will mit einem Kumpel am Sonntag in/um Koblenz trails fahren und habe in Erinnerung, dass einige Rotwilder in der Gegend gerne unterwegs sind. Kann mir jemand Tipps bzw. idealerweise gpx-tracks zur Verfügung stellen? Auf den einschlägigen Seiten habe ich bisher nichts brauchbares gefunden.
Rahmen der Tour: all-mtn, ca. 40-60km, 1000-1500hm, trails bis S2.


----------



## Aldetruller (13. November 2015)

@hiTCH-HiKER  Es ist eine 1x10, mit der Reifenkombi Magic Mary/Trailking bin ich sehr zufrieden. Pedale sind die Reverse BlackOne
@NSUler Vorbau Azonic Predator, Lenker Spank Oozy Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (13. November 2015)

Aldetruller schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 435983



Warum willst du was ändern? Unzufrieden scheinst du ja nicht zu sein. Also fahren und Spaß haben, wenn was kaputt geht, kann man immer noch über ein Upgrade nachdenken.

Übrigens muss ich mich auch noch riesig bei Rotwild bedanken, auch mir wurde schnell und unkompliziert geholfen.


----------



## Aldetruller (13. November 2015)

Ich denke mal jeder von uns kennt die Geschichte mit "Ich muss nix ändern, aber ich will haben!" aber das was ich gerne hätte, wie z.B. Carbon Laufradsatz ist mir einfach zu teuer. Also Kleinigkeiten ändern und ab die Post!


----------



## 123disco (13. November 2015)

...für so Probleme hat Fox noch das Decals Kit




..wenn einem sonst gar nichts mehr einfällt: Biken gehen.


----------



## molchi (13. November 2015)

Hallo Jørg!

Danke für die Info!
Bin schon ganz aufgeregt! Gucken wir mal, wie sich die M-Klasse bei 174 fährt!

VG
Tom


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. November 2015)

Aldetruller schrieb:


> @hiTCH-HiKER  Es ist eine 1x10, mit der Reifenkombi Magic Mary/Trailking bin ich sehr zufrieden. Pedale sind die Reverse BlackOne



Hattest du schonmal den TrailKing vorne zum Vergleich?
Ich suche noch UST-Reifen, die etwas leichter sind als der TK... oder sagen wir es anders, ich möchte auch mal wieder vorne wegrutschen


----------



## heizer1980 (13. November 2015)

Aldetruller schrieb:


> Ich denke mal jeder von uns kennt die Geschichte mit "Ich muss nix ändern, aber ich will haben!" aber das was ich gerne hätte, wie z.B. Carbon Laufradsatz ist mir einfach zu teuer. Also Kleinigkeiten ändern und ab die Post!




Klar kenne ich das  ich hätte schon gerne die neue 36'er Float und den X2 um meinen Hirsch etwas abzusprecken aber die VAN und der DHX RC4 müssen halt noch was arbeiten... Und mal ehrlich, so ein dicker Hirsch fördert halt auch die Kraft und speckt den Fahrer ab  also quasi eine Winn-winn  Situation


----------



## Aldetruller (13. November 2015)

Hatte den MagicMary eigentlich nur für Saalbach. Hat mich aber vorne voll begeistert. Bietet definitiv mehr Grip wie der TrailKing. Vom Rollwiderstand sprechen wir mal lieber nicht!


----------



## AMDude (13. November 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ...für so Probleme hat Fox noch das Decals Kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wird hoffentlich der Decal Kit, der meinen 2016er E1 Rahmen (falls ich ihn den bekomme) ansehnlich und stimmig machen wird. Auch s ein Ding, was ich am Komplettbike nicht verstehe...orange Decals!!! Da kann ich ja gleich die grünen auf meiner 36er Bike-Diskount Gabel drauf lassen!


----------



## 123disco (13. November 2015)

molchi schrieb:


> .
> ... ganz aufgeregt! Gucken wir mal, wie sich die M-Klasse bei 174 fährt!


Das Angebot bei Fun-Corner? Das ist ja mal kurzentschlossen.
M sollte passen. Wendiges verspieltes tourentaugliches Trail-Bike - willkommen im Club;-)


----------



## XLS (13. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> da es abends doch schnell dunkel wird setz ich mal ein paar Fotos vom Umbau meines E1 auf ein G1 hier rein.
> Aber vorher mal *BESTEN DANK AN DIE JUNGS VON ROTWILD FÜR DIE SCHNELLE UND UNMKOMPLIZIERTE HILFE!!!*
> Super Support einfach!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XLS (13. November 2015)

Da fehlt was !?
Da rutschst du ganz schön in die Gravity Ecke ab..beim nächsten Treffen will ich aber einen Backflip von dir sehen.
Schöner Rahmen...bleibst deiner 26" Sache treu...


----------



## 123disco (13. November 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> Da fehlt was !?
> Da rutschst du ganz schön in die Gravity Ecke ab..beim nächsten Treffen will ich aber einen Backflip von dir sehen.
> Schöner Rahmen...bleibst deiner 26" Sache treu...


Na abgerutscht ist er noch nicht; nur treu geblieben statt 650b mit wenig Federweg mitzumachen. Das G1 14" ist 1:1 die frühere E1 Klasse und der direkte (etwas unbeachtete) Nachfolger...

(Das 2013er und 2015er G1 ist dagegen ein echtes 200mm Gravitybike. Das E1 ab 2014 ist eigentlich auch mehr Bruder vom X1 als Nachfolger des guten alten E1. Die Buchstaben-Zuweisung hat ein bisschen was von TuttiFrutti-Punktevergabe .. ;-)


----------



## Bensemer (13. November 2015)

Da ja heute "Tag X" beim Stadtler war und ich vor kurzem eine Felge ruiniert habe ging ich mal einkaufen.
Mavic Crossmax ST Laufradsatz, Adapter auf Schnellspanner, 2 neue Reifen und die Ventile & Plörre für die Tubles Geschichte. Das ganze knapp unter 600€.
Hatte die ganze Zeit Continental XKing (2,2) mit Schläuchen im Einsatz und bald werden es Racing Ralph in 29 x 2,25.


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. November 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Na abgerutscht ist er noch nicht; nur treu geblieben statt 650b mit wenig Federweg mitzumachen. Das G1 14" ist 1:1 die frühere E1 Klasse und der direkte (etwas unbeachtete) Nachfolger...
> 
> (Das 2013er und 2015er G1 ist dagegen ein echtes 200mm Gravitybike. Das E1 ab 2014 ist eigentlich auch mehr Bruder vom X1 als Nachfolger des guten alten E1. Die Buchstaben-Zuweisung hat ein bisschen was von TuttiFrutti-Punktevergabe .. ;-)



Ich nehme die Erdbeere.... 
Das mim 2013 G1 ist nicht ganz richtig - Bilder vom Gegenteil liefere ich die Tage nach  Bei mir musste näml. die Tage auch das E1 einem G1 weichen


----------



## Maledivo (14. November 2015)

Cool dass hier immer mehrere G1 auftauchen, ...

Stark dass viele trotz 29"/27,5" Hype dem 26" treugeblieben sind!


----------



## Maledivo (14. November 2015)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Da ja heute "Tag X" beim Stadtler war und ich vor kurzem eine Felge ruiniert habe ging ich mal einkaufen.
> Mavic Crossmax ST Laufradsatz, Adapter auf Schnellspanner, 2 neue Reifen und die Ventile & Plörre für die Tubles Geschichte. Das ganze knapp unter 600€.
> Hatte die ganze Zeit Continental XKing (2,2) mit Schläuchen im Einsatz und bald werden es Racing Ralph in 29 x 2,25.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 436316



Schaut gut aus, jedoch würde ich bei dieser Summe eher bei Laufradbauer ne Satz bauen lassen.

Mach mal ein Foto mit Bike!


----------



## Bensemer (14. November 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Foto mit Bike!


 
Ich weiß noch nicht wann ich den Kram umbauen soll. Natürlich will man immer gleich die neuen Teile dran schrauben aber ich überlege ob ich damit warten soll bis die Streusalzsaison vorbei ist. Das Bild kommt wenn es soweit ist auber auf jeden Fall


----------



## 123disco (15. November 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Ich nehme die Erdbeere....
> Das mim 2013 G1 ist nicht ganz richtig - Bilder vom Gegenteil liefere ich die Tage nach  Bei mir musste näml. die Tage auch das E1 einem G1 weichen


Stimmt 2013 war Kundenverwirrung: es gab 2 Versionen vom E1 (650er race und altes 2012/3 in gelb) - beim G1 war es das limitierte DH/Freeride mit 200mm  http://en.rotwild.de/news/product-n...-bike-mit-herausragender-fahrwerkstechnologie  und ???.verwirrt


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. November 2015)

Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht aber das 2013er G1 gab's nur als Framekit und ließ sich auch als Enduro mit SC aufbauen....  Bild folgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Na abgerutscht ist er noch nicht; nur treu geblieben statt 650b mit wenig Federweg mitzumachen. Das G1 14" ist 1:1 die frühere E1 Klasse und der direkte (etwas unbeachtete) Nachfolger...
> 
> (Das 2013er und 2015er G1 ist dagegen ein echtes 200mm Gravitybike. Das E1 ab 2014 ist eigentlich auch mehr Bruder vom X1 als Nachfolger des guten alten E1. Die Buchstaben-Zuweisung hat ein bisschen was von TuttiFrutti-Punktevergabe .. ;-)


Nur das 2013er G1 hatte 200mm, danach alle G1 180mm.


----------



## Maledivo (15. November 2015)

... ab 2016 wieder 200 mm jedoch als 650B


----------



## 123disco (15. November 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> ... ab 2016 wieder 200 mm jedoch als 650B


-/klugshitty-go/- ..das schwarze G1 650b 20cm gab es parallel zum gelben G1 26er 2015 schon  - http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/10/16...e-race-bikes-lighter-show-amg-team-road-bike/ /off/- (Kit gab's bei ebay schon für 900€ http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rotwild-R-G1-Frameset-27-5-Gravity-/262079474262 ;-) .

Ist langsam Regelmäßigkeit  Vorjahres und weiterentwickelten Rahmen parallel im Sortiment laufen zu lassen. Macht bei dem Laufradgrössenhype auch Sinn. Das 2013er steht übrigens gerade unlackiert für unglaubliche 250€ im Bikemarkt.

Freu mich über (hier eher seltene) Lobhudelei zum G1 26" - denn es ist ja so einfach vom E1 26" upzudaten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2015)

Das G1 ist in meinen Augen grob das E1 mit dem Update der neuen Rahmenform und den dazugehörigen Lagerpunkten.
Es dürfte dadurch auch etwas leichter geworden sein.
Aus 7000er Alu wurde 6000er (dünnwandiger würde ich sagen).
Zudem ist der Umwerfer beim G1 an der Schwinge befestigt und dreht sich beim Einfedern mit.


----------



## 123disco (15. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das G1 ist in meinen Augen grob das E1 mit dem Update der neuen Rahmenform und den dazugehörigen Lagerpunkten.
> Es dürfte dadurch auch etwas leichter geworden sein.
> Aus 7000er Alu wurde 6000er (dünnwandiger würde ich sagen).
> Zudem ist der Umwerfer beim G1 an der Schwinge befestigt und dreht sich beim Einfedern mit.


Sehe ich genauso...und genau diese Details haben mir auch live gefallen. Seit Freund es von Stromberg als Testbike bekommen hat, war ich schon öfter versucht auf G1  upzudaten. @rr ..das bist du mir jetzt einfach mal zuvorgekommen - wie kam es bei dir zur Updateentscheidung?


----------



## XLS (15. November 2015)

Was kann das G1 jetzt besser?  Warum hast du gewechselt?  Die geo ist etwas kompakter ?! Hast du die gleiche Grösse wie bei E1 genommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2015)

Den Rahmen habe ich durch eine unkomplizierte Umtauschaktion von Rotwild bekommen.
Hätte auch wieder den E1 Rahmen genommen, aber den gab es nicht mehr.
Aber jetzt kann ich testen, ob sich die kurzen Kettenstreben so stark bemerkbar machen wie es immer behauptet wird.

Und durch den unkomplizierten Support von Rotwild wurde mir wieder vor Augen geführt, dass ich dort gut aufgehoben bin.
Was nützt mir ein teurer geiler Carbonrahmen, wenn ich keinen Kontakt zum Hersteller habe?
Dann läuft alles über den Händler, womöglich gefiltert und unkompetent, und NEIN sagen ist für den Hersteller einfach?
Oder wenn ein verschissenes Hinterbaulager keine metrischen Abmessungen hat?


----------



## 123disco (15. November 2015)

Das G14 geht zumindest leichter auf Hinterrad, was ich auf Parkplatz testen konnte.

...das arme E von 2011 hat sich nach &über 33tkm den Fuß verknackst und Rotwild hat noch Angebot unterbreitet!? Super.

Steht eigentlich 180mm auf dem Hinterbau. Ich lass mich ja gerne verwirren: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rotwild-G1-F...014-15-ex-E1-Rahmen-NEU-ab-929-/262115517353?

Im Detailbild steht 200mm auf Hinterbau. Keine Ahnung, ob der Rahmen auch mal für mehr geplant war oder mit anderem Dämpfer mehr hergibt.!?

Ps. Gewicht wirklich leichter - mal gewogen?


----------



## XLS (15. November 2015)

Ist der E1 Rahmen etwa gebrochen!!?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2015)

Der Aufkleber mit den 200mm ist wohl falsch. 

Das E1 ist an einem Auto zerschellt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2015)

anderen Dämpfer gibbet nicht.
mit 200mm wäre es mir doch langsam etwas viel für den täglichen Gebrauch gewesen


----------



## XLS (15. November 2015)

uiiih .Aber bei Dir ist alles heil geblieben?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2015)

bis auf ein paar blaue Flecken alles gut.
hatte zum Glück Protektoren an


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. November 2015)

Dem Tag an dem mein 2011er E1 den Geist aufgibt sehe ich schon mit Schrecken entgegen.
Momentan kenne ich keine 100%ige Alternative, würde mir dann vielleicht ein gut ausgestattetes YT holen, da gefallen mir die meisten verbauten Komponenten.
Aber auch das ist kein Ersatz für die schlichte Schönheit und die wunderbaren, dicken, runden Rohre des alten E1


----------



## Maledivo (15. November 2015)

Wie wäre wenn du im Bikemarkt oder woanders nach guten 2011er E1 Rahmen kaufst als Reserve für den Tag X?


----------



## 123disco (15. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der Aufkleber mit den 200mm ist wohl falsch.
> 
> Das E1 ist an einem Auto zerschellt.


Na das ist ja Unterdeckor und nicht mal eben aufgeklebt..bestimmt mal 200er Variante getestet&geplant gewesen (Matthias hat ja öfter mal Testteile)

Schade ums Bike..Straßenverkehr ist auch hier in Köln gefährlicher als jeder Alpentrail. 

Alles Gute & schönes Neuaufbauen. Mach mal Fotos vom neuen Prinz & gefallenen König.

@hiTCH-HiKER :  Treuebonus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das E1 ist an einem Auto zerschellt.



Puh, ich hoffe bei dir ist alles in Ordnung!

Alle Horrorunfälle von denen ich bisher gehört habe sind in Zusammenhang mit Abgasmobilen entstanden, allerdings zum Teil auch selbst verschuldet durch nicht angepasste Fahrweise des Radlfahrers.
Lustig finde ich, dass eine Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung mehr kostet wenn man Fallschirm springt oder taucht, dabei ist der tägliche Weg zur Arbeit und der Rückweg von den Trails mindestens um ein hundertfaches gefährlicher.

Was ich liebend gerne hätte wäre das alte, rote (ca. 2012/13er) G1 in 26".


----------



## XLS (15. November 2015)

Wer kennt den unteren Durchmesser des Steuerrohrs eines E1 von 2012. Und passt da ein ZS 56 rein?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das E1 ist an einem Auto zerschellt.



Ein klassischer Wildunfall.
Zu Glück ist nichts schlimmeres passiert!


----------



## 123disco (15. November 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Puh, ich hoffe bei dir ist alles in Ordnung!
> 
> Alle Horrorunfälle von denen ich bisher gehört habe sind in Zusammenhang mit Abgasmobilen entstanden, allerdings zum Teil auch selbst verschuldet durch nicht angepasste Fahrweise des Radlfahrers.
> Lustig finde ich, dass eine Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung mehr kostet wenn man Fallschirm springt oder taucht, dabei ist der tägliche Weg zur Arbeit und der Rückweg von den Trails mindestens um ein hundertfaches gefährlicher.
> ...


Schauen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/681433-rotwild-g1-vorserien-rahmen:  Lackieren in Rot bei RotwildLackierer - Decals von Rotwild. War bei Nachfrage bezahlbar.


----------



## heizer1980 (15. November 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Schade ums Bike..Straßenverkehr ist auch hier in Köln gefährlicher als jeder Alpentrail.
> 
> Alles Gute & schönes Neuaufbauen. Mach mal Fotos vom neuen Prinz & gefallenen König.
> 
> @hiTCH-HiKER :  Treuebonus



Du bist aus Köln?  Lass uns doch mal gemeinsam ein Ründchen drehen... Bin Neubonner und froh wenn ich mal ein paar vernünftige Biker kennen lerne.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. November 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Schauen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/681433-rotwild-g1-vorserien-rahmen:  Lackieren in Rot bei RotwildLackierer - Decals von Rotwild. War bei Nachfrage bezahlbar.



Der ist leider viel zu klein, ich bräuchte eher einen in L.
Glaubst du wirklich man bekommt die G1-Decals noch? Ich hatte mal nach dem roten Aufkleber, der unten am E1-Unterrohr dran ist, gefragt und selbst den hatten die nicht mehr vorrätig.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. November 2015)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Du bist aus Köln?  Lass uns doch mal gemeinsam ein Ründchen drehen... Bin Neubonner und froh wenn ich mal ein paar vernünftige Biker kennen lerne.



Hey, da würde ich mich ja eventuell noch anschließen.  ;-)
Komme aus Düren und arbeite in Kölle. ;-)

Vielleicht bekommen wir mal ne Rotwild - Tour hin.
Gerne auch hier bei Düren / Nideggen. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2015)

oder bei uns in Koblenz?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> oder bei uns in Koblenz?



Ja, geht natürlich auch, ist aber schon ne Ecke weiter weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2015)

aber die Traildichte ist besonders hoch.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> oder bei uns in Koblenz?


Hey Rocky,
du bist doch hier der Fahrwerksspezialist. ;-)
Hast du ne einfache Idee, meine Gabel (2014er Fox34) sensibler zu machen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2015)

float?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> float?



Ja, die Originale aus dem 2014er E1.
CTD Factory Kashima


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2015)

zerlegen, reinigen und richtig neu schmieren. 
1,5h Arbeit die sich lohnen


----------



## heizer1980 (15. November 2015)

Rund um Niedeggen ist auch schön, gibt viele leckere Trails die nicht zu unterschätzen sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (15. November 2015)

￼





123disco schrieb:


> Schauen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/681433-rotwild-g1-vorserien-rahmen:  Lackieren in Rot bei RotwildLackierer - Decals von Rotwild. War bei Nachfrage bezahlbar.



Könnte dann so ausschauen...  
￼￼


----------



## Fast4ward79 (15. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> zerlegen, reinigen und richtig neu schmieren.
> 1,5h Arbeit die sich lohnen



Gibt es dafür eine "Anleitung"?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2015)

ok, wo wir fahren ist mal egal.
Hauptsache wir fahren dann mal...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> zerlegen, reinigen und richtig neu schmieren.
> 1,5h Arbeit die sich lohnen



Danke Rocky, aber ich meinte eher, die grundsätzlich sensibler hin zu bekommen. 
Habe in meinem X2 ne einfache Fox 32 und würde sagen, die ist gerade in den ersten Zentimetern Federweg feinfühliger.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. November 2015)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Rund um Niedeggen ist auch schön, gibt viele leckere Trails die nicht zu unterschätzen sind



Ja genau, quasi mein Heimrevier. 
;-)))


----------



## Maledivo (15. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ok, wo wir fahren ist mal egal.
> Hauptsache wir fahren dann mal...



Genau!


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2015)

man kann bei der float die endprogression über das ölvolumen erhöhen. 
im Gegenzug dazu fährt man dann mit weniger Luftdruck und das ding fühlt sich sofer auf dem ersten drittel federweg an.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. November 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Genau!



Ok, werde mal terminlich was vorschlagen, vielleicht bekommen wir's ja hin.

;-)


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> man kann bei der float die endprogression über das ölvolumen erhöhen.
> im Gegenzug dazu fährt man dann mit weniger Luftdruck und das ding fühlt sich sofer auf dem ersten drittel federweg an.



Okay, hört sich interessant an, werde ich mal probieren. 
Danke.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2015)

Anleitungen gibt es auf der fox helpsite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (15. November 2015)

jopf85 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich will mit einem Kumpel am Sonntag in/um Koblenz trails fahren und habe in Erinnerung, dass einige Rotwilder in der Gegend gerne unterwegs sind. Kann mir jemand Tipps bzw. idealerweise gpx-tracks zur Verfügung stellen? Auf den einschlägigen Seiten habe ich bisher nichts brauchbares gefunden.
> Rahmen der Tour: all-mtn, ca. 40-60km, 1000-1500hm, trails bis S2.



Und wie gefällt Dir die Trails in Koblenz?

... damit alle anderen auch nach Koblenz kommen


----------



## neddie (15. November 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Sieht schick aus.
> Was ist das am Getränkehalter, ein Schloß?
> Und bringt das kleine, hintere Schutzblech eigentlich was?



Moin,

richtig, ein Schloß. Sollt man ja dabei haben, zumindest in der Stadt.
Also das Schutzblech hab ich mit dem Bike noch nicht im Gelände getestet, es soll vorrangig n kleiner Schutz für den Dämpfer sein.
An meinem Cannondale hab ich die Teile auch, zumindest vorne halten sie Dir schon paar Dreckspritzer ausm Gesicht fern, ab u zu auch mal einen Stein.
Aber bei starken Regen mach ich einfach Steckschutzbleche dran.


----------



## neddie (15. November 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hast Du die falsche Rahmengröße gekauft oder ist die Sattelposition noch nicht final? Das Sattelgestell wird das nicht lange überleben.



Moin,

nein nein langsam langsam 
Die Rahmengrösse ist richtig, die Sattelstütze war im Preis mit drin 
Noch such ich ne andere Sattelstütze, also noch ist das Bike im final Stadium.
Och da haben aber dennoch einige Sattelsgestelle bei mir in dieser Position gut überlebt.
Fahre seit über 20 Jahren MTB und nun mit 42 Jahren kommen keine wilden Races mehr in frage


----------



## 123disco (15. November 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hey, da würde ich mich ja eventuell noch anschließen.  ;-)
> Komme aus Düren und arbeite in Kölle. ;-)
> 
> Vielleicht bekommen wir mal ne Rotwild - Tour hin.
> ...


Na super, passend zum Winter, wo es nun kalt & nass wird, finde wir das heraus;-) 
Nideggen-Zerkall sind wir öfter gestartet; super - leider ja etwas Umweltschutz-gefährdet. Gerne mal; auch neuen Bikepark bewundern. Bonn bietet hartes Training im 7Gebirge. Leider am WE viel Wanderer mit denen man es sich nicht verscherzen sollte.
Bin da offen...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. November 2015)

neddie schrieb:


> Och da haben aber dennoch einige Sattelsgestelle bei mir in dieser Position gut überlebt.



Dann passt es ja. Sieht übler aus als es offensichtlich ist. Viel Spaß mit dem Bike.


----------



## jopf85 (16. November 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Und wie gefällt Dir die Trails in Koblenz?
> 
> ... damit alle anderen auch nach Koblenz kommen



Die trails waren super auch wenn man sie nicht gesehen hat.


----------



## Maledivo (16. November 2015)

jopf85 schrieb:


> Die trails waren super auch wenn man sie nicht gesehen hat.


----------



## Andi_72 (16. November 2015)

jopf85 schrieb:


> Die trails waren super auch wenn man sie nicht gesehen hat.



Na zumindest die Forstautobahnen werden regelmäßig gefönt..!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. November 2015)

Oh Gott, wer kommt denn auf eine solch besch...... Idee?
Von so einem Fall gibt's hier im Rheinland ja tatsächlich ein Lied.  ))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (16. November 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> Wer kennt den unteren Durchmesser des Steuerrohrs eines E1 von 2012. Und passt da ein ZS 56 rein?


Hattest Du schon ne Info gekriegt?
Brauchst einen ZS55 für unten.
Ist nicht so sehr geläufig. Wenn Du was gutes suchst: Hope / Reset / Acros.


----------



## 123disco (16. November 2015)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Na zumindest die Forstautobahnen werden regelmäßig gefönt..!


Auf die Bäume ihr Affen der Wald wird gefegt... 

Realsatire Deutschland


----------



## Andi_72 (16. November 2015)

Kennt ihr denn nicht den Spruch:
"Schaffe, schaffe, Waldweg fege!"  ?

Schon seid Jahren im Stadtwald üblich. Hab die Kolonne schon mehrmals gesehen. Wurde sogar ein Traktor mit Gebläse ausgestattet...


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. November 2015)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr denn nicht den Spruch:
> "Schaffe, schaffe, Waldweg fege!"  ?
> 
> Schon seid Jahren im Stadtwald üblich. Hab die Kolonne schon mehrmals gesehen. Wurde sogar ein Traktor mit Gebläse ausgestattet...


Das wird auf einer einzigen Laufstrecke gemacht.
Die ist sehr stark frequentiert und in meinen Augen kein Fehler.
Und ganz ehrlich, wenn jemand die Ecki- Line fegen würde wäre ich auch froh...


----------



## Andi_72 (16. November 2015)

Hasenberg komplett, Rund um den Dommelsberg, und Richtung Rittersturz. Letztes Jahr auch der Buchentrail.
Natürlich ist das angenehmer für Wanderer und Läufer. Und auch wir Biker können Steinen besser ausweichen. Nur kostet das auch ein bisschen was, es werden dafür fossile Brennstoffe verblasen und es macht Lärm.

Die Ecki-Line fegen wäre natürlich EIN TRAUM! Vielleicht machte der Namensgeber


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. November 2015)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Hasenberg komplett, Rund um den Dommelsberg, und Richtung Rittersturz. Letztes Jahr auch der Buchentrail.
> Natürlich ist das angenehmer für Wanderer und Läufer. Und auch wir Biker können Steinen besser ausweichen. Nur kostet das auch ein bisschen was, es werden dafür fossile Brennstoffe verblasen und es macht Lärm.
> 
> Die Eggi-Line fegen wäre natürlich EIN TRAUM!	Vielleicht machts der Namensgeber...


Du meinst nicht nur die Namensgeber, sondern auch die Anleger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (16. November 2015)

Schaue mal, wie viel Besen ich im Keller hab...!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. November 2015)

So Leute,
nochmals besten Dank für die Anteilnahme an meinem Crash.
Aber das Leben geht weiter und hier die aktuellen Fotos vom Aufbau:




Nachdem der Hinterbau eh demontiert war und ich noch Schutzfolie rumfliegen hatte, hab ich angefangen den Hinterbau abzukleben.
Ach wenn ich das anfangs nicht vor hatte.









Und weil es garde so gut lief hab ich am Oberrohr direkt weiter gemacht.




Sattelrohr dann auch noch




Die Lager habe ich alle geöffnet um sie nachzuschmieren für den Winter.
Aber Fehlanzeige, dass war von Rotwild schon erledigt.




Dann alles wieder mit Fett und Kuferpaste zusammengesetzt- Fertig ist der Lack.

Und jetzt muss ich erstmal auf meine neue Variostütze warten
Vor Dezember wird das wohl nix.....


----------



## S P (16. November 2015)

Gab es irgendwann mal eine Übersicht, welche Dämpfer mechanisch in das 2011er E1 gepasst haben? 
Da geht es doch recht knapp zu Richtung Sitzrohr.

Konkret geht es um Ersatz meines Rock Shox Monarch PLUS (Rebound M, Compression L). 
Die Zugstufe ist schon auf "ganzfix", und trotzdem zu langsam. Die HV Luftkammer habe ich aktuell mit 3 Spacer verkleinert. So rauscht er bei 30% SAG zumindest nicht zu schnell durch.

Der originale Fox Float RP2 BV war mir noch bei max. Luftdruck zu weich. Hatte ständig Pedalaufsetzer. Druckstufe war irgendwie nicht vorhanden. Hätte man Pushen sollen?

Der Rock Shox Vivid Air wird wegen der ausladenden Luftkammer vermutlich nicht passen. Der Cane Creek DBAir CS wird ja auch oft empfohlen.

Empfehlungen? Ach ja: Der Kerl auf dem Hirsch wiegt ausfahrfertig um die 90 Kg.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. November 2015)

Das der RS überdämpft ist hättest du vorher hier erfahren können.

Den Fox hättest du Pushen lassen sollen, aber jetzt wohl auch zu spät?

Der FloatX2 wäre meine Empfehlung.
Mit einer Ofsetbuchse unten und einer befeilten Umwerferschelle passt das gerade so.


----------



## S P (16. November 2015)

Danke Rocky! 
Die ganzen wichtigen Infos sind total tief in diesen einem Thread vergraben. Das macht es für mich unheimlich schwierig passenden Informationen zu finden. 

Ja der Float ist verkauft. Und mit dem Monarch finde ich keine brauchbares Setup.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. November 2015)

Ich habe den Monarch + auch getestet.
Im Ursprungssetup für mich unbrauchbar.
Das Tuning von Lord Helmchen hat zwar eine gewisse Linderung verschafft, aber für meine 70kg noch zu bockig.

Vielleicht kannst du dich mit Ihm mal in Verbindung setzen.
Schreib dass ich dich schicke, er weiß dann Bescheid um welches Bike es sich handelt.


----------



## 123disco (16. November 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Gab es irgendwann mal eine Übersicht, welche Dämpfer mechanisch in das 2011er E1 gepasst haben?..Der originale Fox Float RP2 BV war mir noch bei max. Luftdruck zu weich.* Hatte ständig Pedalaufsetzer.* Druckstufe war irgendwie nicht vorhanden. Hätte man Pushen sollen?


 
Pedalaufsetzer gibts schonmal beim fixen Kurvenfahren E1 11" .. es ist halt auch ein eher fluffiger Enduro/Freerider. 
? Ich hatte eher das Gefühl, daß der RP2 tendenziell etwas zu straffer war (80kg). 
High-End-Tipp Float X2 wird´s wohl sein 
... oder ein Float CTD bzw. Float X mit Volumenspacern als günstigere Alternative aus dem Bikemarkt. 
Hier im Forum haben mittlerweile die meisten den Float X im 2011er E1


----------



## S P (16. November 2015)

Etwas fluffier mit definierter Rückmeldung war halt schön. Der Monarch Plus rumpelt halt im optimalen SAG.
Da ich mit FOX bis jetzt keine so guten Erfahrungen gemacht hatte, würde ich gern nach Alternativen schauen.

Zusammengefasst:

*Mechanisch ohne Modifikation passt:*
Rock Shox Monarch RT3 / PLUS
Fox Float RP2 / 23
Fox Float CTD / X

*Mechanisch mit Modifikation passt:*
Fox Float X2 (Offsetbuchsen)


----------



## heizer1980 (16. November 2015)

Man Rocky, das Abkleben hast du ja drauf. Ich hätte dir mein G1 auch vorbei bringen sollen


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. November 2015)

du sprichst aber nur von den außeren veränderungen.
Im Innenren sieht das anders aus.


S P schrieb:


> Etwas fluffier mit definierter Rückmeldung war halt schön. Der Monarch Plus rumpelt halt im optimalen SAG.
> Da ich mit FOX bis jetzt keine so guten Erfahrungen gemacht hatte, würde ich gern nach Alternativen schauen.
> 
> Zusammengefasst:
> ...


Hast du richtig zusammen gefasst.
Die Offsetbuchse gibbed hier: http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=&pnr=21068


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. November 2015)

@RockyRider66 
Welche Folie hast du zum Abkleben benutzt? Sieht echt nach sehr guter Arbeit aus


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. November 2015)

Das eine Art 3M Folie.
Die hab ich mir bei einem Folienfutzi geholt.
Ist wie eine Art Gummi und lässt sich gut verarbeiten.

Auf der Rückseite steht "Venture Shield" und angeblich soll sie nicht gelb werden.
Am E1 ist sie im Vergleich zur 3M wirklich nicht vergilbt.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (16. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das eine Art 3M Folie.
> Die hab ich mir bei einem Folienfutzi geholt.
> Ist wie eine Art Gummi und lässt sich gut verarbeiten.
> 
> ...



Die Venture Shield aber auch von 3M.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. November 2015)

möglich


----------



## Maledivo (17. November 2015)

Hast Du Venture Shield 7510 E?

Lt. Beschreibung auf 3M Homepage deutet hin. Liest sich gut an:

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/media/868341O/automotive-brochure-germany.pdf


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. November 2015)

Ich weiß nicht was ich für eine Folie genau habe.
Aug der Rückseite steht nur was von Venture Shield.


----------



## Maledivo (17. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ich für eine Folie genau habe.
> Aug der Rückseite steht nur was von Venture Shield.



Okay. Denke es wird diese Folie sein.

Evtl. Baue ich im Winter mein Bike komplett auseinander und klebe dann neu. Hatte nur an kritische Bereich gesichert.

Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass der Lack mehr widerstandsfähiger als bei meinem C1. Habe bis jetzt Lackabratzer nur im Bereich zwischen Kurbel und Rahmen.

Sag mal,, alle Lagern am Rahmen kann man ohne Spezialwerkzeug abziehen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. November 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Okay. Denke es wird diese Folie sein.
> 
> Evtl. Baue ich im Winter mein Bike komplett auseinander und klebe dann neu. Hatte nur an kritische Bereich gesichert.
> 
> ...


Du meinst die Lagerdeckel öffnen?
Ja die kann man einseitig mit einem Cuttermesser aufhebeln.

Wenn die Lager ganz raus sollen ist Spezialwerkzeug erforderlich.
Das habe ich mir mal fürs E1 gebaut.
Das dürfte passen, außer bei den Hauplagern der Schwinge.
Da müsste ich erst wieder an die Drehbank.


----------



## Maledivo (17. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du meinst die Lagerdeckel öffnen?
> Ja die kann man einseitig mit einem Cuttermesser aufhebeln.
> 
> Wenn die Lager ganz raus sollen ist Spezialwerkzeug erforderlich.
> ...



Danke! Das wollte ich wissen. Habe bisher noch kein Blick drauf geworfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (17. November 2015)

@RockyRider66 
bleibt an den Rändern der Klebefolie nicht gerne der Staub hängen? Ist mir zumindest schon so gegangen. Und jede Folie hat wenigstens einen Fingerdadschen mit Haftverlust...


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. November 2015)

Nein, die kann ich polieren wie nromalen lack.
Die Fingerdatschen auf der Jlebeseite kann man später nicht mehr sehen.
Hab es aber auch nicht übertrieben mit dem Gedatsche.


----------



## dennis29er (18. November 2015)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr denn nicht den Spruch:
> "Schaffe, schaffe, Waldweg fege!"  ?
> 
> Schon seid Jahren im Stadtwald üblich. Hab die Kolonne schon mehrmals gesehen. Wurde sogar ein Traktor mit Gebläse ausgestattet...



Hallo grüß dich, die Waldwege werden vom Laub befreit um den Wegekörber zu erhalten. Die Waldwege werden mit vielen Finanziellen mitteln gebaut und erhalten, wenn das abfallende Laub auf den Wegen vergammelt, enstehen Schlaglöcher und die Wege müssen frühzeitig in Stand gesetzt werden. Die Instandsetzung zieht wiederrum eine große Finazielle Belastung für den Waldbesitzer mit sich.Hingegen sind die Kosten für das Laubpusten überschaubar.
Das ist der Grund warum das Laub auf Waldwegen weggepustet werden. Erst fragen und dann die duchgeführten Arbeiten für bekloppt erklären.


----------



## grosser (18. November 2015)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> @RockyRider66
> bleibt an den Rändern der Klebefolie nicht gerne der Staub hängen? Ist mir zumindest schon so gegangen. Und jede Folie hat wenigstens einen Fingerdadschen mit Haftverlust...



nimmst einfach ein Stück von dem Wachspapier/Rückseite wie eine Zange und fasst damit die Folie an!


----------



## 123disco (18. November 2015)

dennis29er schrieb:


> Hallo grüß dich...Erst fragen und dann die duchgeführten Arbeiten für bekloppt erklären.


Hallo lieber Dennis!
Danke für deinen ersten Beitrag. Willkommen bei den Rotwild-Rittern.


----------



## Andi_72 (18. November 2015)

dennis29er schrieb:


> Erst fragen und dann die duchgeführten Arbeiten für bekloppt erklären.


Moin, lass mal Luft ab...ich habe niemand für bekloppt erklärt. Der Smiley symbolisiert den verzweifelten Versuch meines Gehirns das zu verstehen. Auch Du wirst zugeben müssen, dass sich der Sinn einer solchen Maßnahme nicht sofort erschließt? Und wen soll ich denn da fragen?
Die durch Bakterien zersetzten Blätter lassen Schlaglöcher entstehen? Da hat der durchfahrende Traktor wohl mehr "Zerstörungspotential". Zumal in den letzten beiden Jahren Tonnen von Kies auf den Wegen verkippt wurden, um den schweren Maschinen und Fahrzeugen eine Piste zu bauen...
Aber egal, wir sollten lieber mal abklären, wann wir demnächst die Wege und Trails wieder "unsicher" machen - ergo befahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. November 2015)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Moin, lass mal Luft ab...ich habe niemand für bekloppt erklärt. Der Smiley symbolisiert den verzweifelten Versuch meines Gehirns das zu verstehen. Auch Du wirst zugeben müssen, dass sich der Sinn einer solchen Maßnahme nicht sofort erschließt? Und wen soll ich denn da fragen?
> Die durch Bakterien zersetzten Blätter lassen Schlaglöcher entstehen? Da hat der durchfahrende Traktor wohl mehr "Zerstörungspotential". Zumal in den letzten beiden Jahren Tonnen von Kies auf den Wegen verkippt wurden, um den schweren Maschinen und Fahrzeugen eine Piste zu bauen...
> Aber egal, wir sollten lieber mal abklären, wann wir demnächst die Wege und Trails wieder "unsicher" machen - ergo befahren


Jungs- locker durch die Hose atmen...

Wir sprechen in dem Fall von einer stark frequentierten Läuferstrecke wleche von der Stadt sehr beworden wird.
Und damit man sich da nicht die Hacken bricht wird das laub weg gemacht, nennt man dann Verkehrssicherungspflicht.
Ich finde das Ok weil es dort wirklich angenommen und genutzt wird.
Unsere Trails sind da nicht bei.

Da sind übrigens schon Leute im Kreis gelaufen, da seid ihr noch mit der Trommel um den Christbaum gerannt...


----------



## dennis29er (18. November 2015)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Moin, lass mal Luft ab...ich habe niemand für bekloppt erklärt. Der Smiley symbolisiert den verzweifelten Versuch meines Gehirns das zu verstehen. Auch Du wirst zugeben müssen, dass sich der Sinn einer solchen Maßnahme nicht sofort erschließt? Und wen soll ich denn da fragen?
> Die durch Bakterien zersetzten Blätter lassen Schlaglöcher entstehen? Da hat der durchfahrende Traktor wohl mehr "Zerstörungspotential". Zumal in den letzten beiden Jahren Tonnen von Kies auf den Wegen verkippt wurden, um den schweren Maschinen und Fahrzeugen eine Piste zu bauen...
> Aber egal, wir sollten lieber mal abklären, wann wir demnächst die Wege und Trails wieder "unsicher" machen - ergo befahren




Hey, ja blöder Einstand, erstmal hallo, ich bin Dennis und fahre ein R.R2 und bin in der Forstwirtschaft tätig, deswegen musste ich da mal meinen Sempf zu geben =)

Ja in der tat schwer zu verstehen, aber durch das Laub können die Wege nicht abtrocknen so wie sie sollen. Wenn die Wege ständig nass sind werden Sie durch die schweren Maschinen noch mehr beschädigt wie sowieso schon. 

Das mit dem bekloppt erklären, war eher so gesagt ohne jemanden angreifen zu wollen, ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig aufklären, warum diese doch eher komisch wirkende Maßnahme Jahr für Jahr durchgeführt werden.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Andi_72 (18. November 2015)

HAllo Dennis, Hallo R.R2-Kollege 

Die Erklärung mit den ständig nassen Wegen ist nachvollziehbar. Die von Rocky erwähnte Verkehrssicherungspflicht wird wahrscheinlich auch eine Rolle spielen.Wenn "66" bei Dir was mit Bj. zu tun hat, sind wir aber beide um den Christbaum gelaufen...

"Unsere Trails" könnten aber auch gefegt werden, das würde nicht nur die Nutzungs-Akzeptanz erhöhen, man würde sie überhaupt erst mal wieder sehen...
Also


----------



## grosser (18. November 2015)

Ich finde gut, dass ihr die Trails pflegt und von Blättern befreit!
Ich komme gerne als Gast vorbeigefahren.


----------



## 123disco (19. November 2015)

..ich fand das Bild lustig & hab auch gedacht "Deutschland hat echt Probleme?" 
Aber man lernt ja nicht aus.

Ok, das zum Thema "Laubblasen in und um Koblenz"- aber was macht das Thema G1 in Koblenz?


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. November 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ..ich fand das Bild lustig & hab auch gedacht "Deutschland hat echt Probleme?"
> Aber man lernt ja nicht aus.
> 
> Ok, das zum Thema "Laubblasen in und um Koblenz"- aber was macht das Thema G1 in Koblenz?


G1 wartet auf Sattelstütze.....


----------



## Aldetruller (19. November 2015)

Hat jemand von euch evtl Erfahrung damit?
http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/xpr-expander-ring.htm


----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. November 2015)

Aldetruller schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch evtl Erfahrung damit?
> http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/xpr-expander-ring.htm



Hi, habe das vergleichbare Produkt von Hope mit 40 Zähnen.
Habe allerdings nicht nur einfach das 17 er Ritzel raus genommen, sondern zusätzlich das 15 er durch ein 16 er ersetzt.
Funktioniert im großen und ganzen sehr gut. Hat mir beim Alpencross letztes Jahr und dem Stoneman Trail mit dem E1  teilweise regelrecht "gerettet".  ;-))

Hier Zuhause in der Region Düren, also Eifel-Anfang habe ich das aber wieder zurück gebaut, da ich finde, dass die "neue" Abstufung  (13-16-19) im Flachen, zumindest für meine Trittfrequenz, etwas unharmonisch ist. Brauche hier das 40 er Blatt nicht wirklich.
Fahre übrigens vorne 36/22.

Habe dieses Ritzelpaket nun quasi als "Alpenhilfe" da liegen.


----------



## Aldetruller (20. November 2015)

Ich meinte ja speziell die Firma! Hatte das E13 an meinem alten Bock und war ganz zufrieden. Fahre vorne einfach 30er und hinten 11/36. Zu Hause im Saarland reicht das, aber in den Bergen?? Wollte ne günstigere Alternative zu dem, was es sonst noch gibt. Favorit ist eigentlich OneUpComponents!


----------



## abi_1984 (20. November 2015)

Ich habe bisher mit den Komponenten von Superstar Components bei Pedalen, Laufrädern, Kettenführungen gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Sind sicher keine Referenz, aber qualitativ sehr ordentlich und preislich sehr fair. Optik passt auch.
Bei dem Ritzel hätte ich keine Bedenken. Muss ja nicht viel mehr können als 40 oder 42 Zähne haben, nicht zu schwer sein, gut aussehen und sich nicht verbiegen
Aber auch ich habe bei meinem 1x10 Setup 15er und 17er Ritzel durch ein 16er ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. November 2015)

Kann man ein so großes Rizel überhaupt noch mit den kleinen 26" Rädern fahren?
Oder ist das Monsterritzel größer als das Rad?


----------



## neddie (20. November 2015)

Moinsen,

ich habe ja nach 19 Jahren mein Cannondale in den wohl verdienten Ruhestand geschickt...nein nicht verschrottet, und mir ein Rotwild gegönnt, ein weiterer Rahmen ist noch im Aufbau.
Nun mal eine allgemeine Frage zu Rotwildbikes.
Also meckern kann ich schon mal nicht, fühl mich auf meinem Rotwild bestens aufgehoben.
Wie sind denn so die Rahmen von der Stabilität her, gibt es auch allgemeine Rotwild "Krankheiten" ?
Wie sind mit Rotwild so Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Andi_72 (20. November 2015)

Moinsen zurück,
Satire "ON": Fragt man so was nicht vor dem Kauf? 

Hab zwei RW-MTBs, zusammen mehr als 12.oookm. Keine Probleme am Rahmen, Lagern oder Lack.
Also top zufrieden.
Willkommen bei den Rotwilden!


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. November 2015)

Ich will es mal allgemein ausdrücken:

Die Marke hat eigentlich nichts was ich als Krankheit diagnostizieren würde.
Hier und da mal eine Erkältung die von manchen Bikern als Krankheit hochgespielt wird- Männer halt.
Aber du hast immer Kontakt zum Chefarzt "Herrn Dr. Rotwild" der dich schnell versorgt.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (20. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich will es mal allgemein ausdrücken:
> 
> Die Marke hat eigentlich nichts was ich als Krankheit diagnostizieren würde.
> Hier und da mal eine Erkältung die von manchen Bikern als Krankheit hochgespielt wird- Männer halt.
> Aber du hast immer Kontakt zum Chefarzt "Herrn Dr. Rotwild" der dich schnell versorgt.



 Da kann man nur zustimmen!


----------



## Aldetruller (20. November 2015)

@RockyRider66 Ich fahre 27,5! Da passt es gerade so!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. November 2015)

Bei der Preisklasse ist halt die Erwartungshaltung der Kundschaft verhältnismäßig hoch.
Wenn ich mir ansehe wie bei Billig-MTBs etwa von Canyon manche Sachen verarbeitet sind (z.B. die Halter der Kabelführung), wie oft spezielle Teile ausfallen (z.B. die Dämpfer zur Geometrieanpassung), wie oft deren Rahmen brechen und wie manche teure Rahmen anderer Hersteller mit Baumarktschrauben am Gelenk zum Hinterbau ausgerüstet sind, dann bin ich sehr froh zwei Mal einen Rahmen von Rotwild gekauft zu haben. Die Optik und Verarbeitungsqualität ist wirklich auf einem Niveau, das jedem Freak das Herz höher schlagen lässt.

Der einzige Punkt den ich bei meinem E1 anders machen würde:
Ich würde kein Klebeband mehr drauf machen zum Schutz der Kettenstreben, denn dann kommt im Falle bereits vorhandener Lackschäden beim Entfernen des Klebebands noch gut Lack mit runter.
Dafür gab es von Rotwild einen Lackstift und alles war gut, ein genialer Service und sehr schnell reagierender Kontakt.


----------



## Orakel (20. November 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Die Optik und Verarbeitungsqualität ist wirklich auf einem Niveau, das jedem Freak das Herz höher schlagen lässt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. November 2015)

Aldetruller schrieb:


> @RockyRider66 Ich fahre 27,5! Da passt es gerade so!


Ok, gut zu wissen!
Jetzt muss ich nur noch eruieren, ob ich beim Umstieg auf 27,5" auch neues Flickzeug und 27,5" Latexmilch brauche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. November 2015)

Na ja, wenn man genauer hinschaut erkennt man noch mehr kleine Dinge die bei anderen Bikes erst mal suchen muss:
z. B.: 
-Edelstahlager OHNE Kugelkäfig im Hinterbau
-Entgratete Verbindungen und Bohrungen INNERHALB des Rahmens
-plangedrehte Auflagerflächen für Anbauteile (Bremse, Tretlager, ISCG Aufnahme, Steuersatz usw.)


----------



## Aldetruller (20. November 2015)

Ich bin mit meinem E1 27,5 bis jetzt voll zu frieden. War schon immer ein Freund von Rotwild! Bis jetzt uneingeschränkte Weiterempfehlung!


----------



## heizer1980 (20. November 2015)

Mittlerweile auch mein 3. Rotwild Rahmen und ich bin auch mehr als zufrieden. Die Räder sind klasse und der Service ist top.

Irgendwann kommt noch ein R2 dazu.


----------



## 123disco (20. November 2015)

Na bei der ganze Lobhudelei nicht vergessen, dass es aber auch schonmal nicht so gute Zeiten mit dem Lack gab..


----------



## Maledivo (20. November 2015)

Wer ein älteres E1 in 26" / neu / M / als Komplettbike sucht:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rotwild-E-1-...hash=item25b197a033:m:mBNtZVgtHISulfio1dFYpAQ

War bestimmt irgendwo im Lager verschollen und wiedergefunden worden


----------



## Maledivo (20. November 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Na bei der ganze Lobhudelei nicht vergessen, dass es aber auch schonmal nicht so gute Zeiten mit dem Lack gab..



Stimmt, zum Glück hat Rotwild jetzt im Griff. An meinem E1 gibt es kaum Lackschäden, ... 

Und man liest im Forum von neuem Bike keine Lackproblemen, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (21. November 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Wer ein älteres E1 in 26" / neu / M / als Komplettbike sucht:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rotwild-E-1-...hash=item25b197a033:m:mBNtZVgtHISulfio1dFYpAQ
> 
> War bestimmt irgendwo im Lager verschollen und wiedergefunden worden


Na zu dem Preis bekommt man den  G1 14 Rahmen (920€) mit 36er Float (599€) und XT Auslauf (299€) + ..Rest (900€) zusammengebaut... das läuft ja schon unter Sammlerpreis;-)


----------



## 123disco (21. November 2015)

molchi schrieb:


> Hallo Jørg!
> 
> Danke für die Info!
> Bin schon ganz aufgeregt! Gucken wir mal, wie sich die M-Klasse bei 174 fährt!
> ...


Was machen eigentlich die Neuzugänge? Foto!


----------



## Orakel (21. November 2015)

darf auch 3 Rotwild mein eingen nennen, und nächstes Jahr zum 10Jährigen  kommt hoffentlich ein 4tes dazu


----------



## AMDude (21. November 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Bei der Preisklasse ist halt die Erwartungshaltung der Kundschaft verhältnismäßig hoch.
> 
> Der einzige Punkt den ich bei meinem E1 anders machen würde:
> Ich würde kein Klebeband mehr drauf machen zum Schutz der Kettenstreben, denn dann kommt im Falle bereits vorhandener Lackschäden beim Entfernen des Klebebands noch gut Lack mit runter.
> Dafür gab es von Rotwild einen Lackstift und alles war gut, ein genialer Service und sehr schnell reagierender Kontakt.



Kurze Frage dazu: hast du den Lackstift nur für die Rahmenfarbe bekommen, oder auch für die Decals? Ich hatte letztes Jahr schon den roten Lack von Rotwild bekommen für mein 2014er E1. Leider hat es bei mir die Decals auch etwas erwischt. Nen weißen bzw. schwarzen Lackstift zum Ausbessern habe ich dann leider nicht bekommen.

Wie auch immer. Der 2016er Rahmen ist jetzt bestellt und kommt hoffentlich innerhalb der nächsten beiden Wochen. Die Fox36 aus dem Bike-Diskount Deal liegt ja schon hier rum. Freu mich schon aufs zusammenbauen.

Brauch aber wohl leider noch ne Lev integra oder Reverb Stealth, da ich davon ausgehe, der 2016 Rahen hat keine externen Aufnahmen für die Leitungen der Sattelstütze. Weiß jemand was genaueres?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. November 2015)

@AMDude:
Nur für die Rahmenfarbe, das hat bei mir auch ausgereicht.
Hab sogar noch einen neuen Rahmenschutz-Aufkleber für unten bekommen, da der alte völlig vergilbt war.
Leider ist der neue nur in schwarzer, statt in der schöneren roten Schrift.
Besser wäre es gewesen den Rotwild-Schriftzug in die Lackierung rein zu nehmen und dann einen transparenten Rahmenschutz von 3M drüber. Das wäre dann echt Qualität auf dem Maximum


----------



## neddie (22. November 2015)

Moin,

ich danke Euch erstmal 
Wenn man Rotwild kontaktiert, ob technischer Belange oder sonstwas, sie antworten echt schnell und auch immer sehr hilfreich ohne langes Gerede, also echt top.
Und n Rotwildbike fällt bei mir in der Ecke echt auf, sind hier bei mir selten gesät, genau wie Cannondale.
Also schon n hingucker.
Bei mir in der Gegend fahren die meisten Leute Cube, Conway (naaajaaaa-wenn man bedenkt das das mal ne Billigmarke war...ähem) und Focus. Von Focus halte ich nicht viel, hatte ich im Bikeladen oft Kunden mit Problemen.

Aber wie gesagt, mit meinem Bike bin ich SUPI zufrieden  Und nach dem Wechsel der Sattelstütze passt es auch mit dem Sattelgestell  
Von mir aus kann das Frühjahr kommen, rrrrrrr


----------



## Maledivo (23. November 2015)

Wer noch den roten 2015er E1 Rahmen (in M bzw. in L) sucht:

http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/shop/rahmen/rotwild/e1-fs-27-5-rahmen-2015.html


----------



## Fast4ward79 (23. November 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Wer noch den roten 2015er E1 Rahmen (in M bzw. in L) sucht:
> 
> http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/shop/rahmen/rotwild/e1-fs-27-5-rahmen-2015.html




War am Samstag bei ihm... Eigentlich für ein 15´er E1 in Alu raw... nun wird's ein rotes.


----------



## Maledivo (23. November 2015)




----------



## Fast4ward79 (23. November 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


>



 stimmt deins ist ja auch rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (23. November 2015)

NSUler schrieb:


> stimmt deins ist ja auch rot



Jooo, rot passt sehr gut zu E1! 

Hast Du Komplettbike gekauft oder wie ich damals nur den Rahmen?


----------



## Fast4ward79 (24. November 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Jooo, rot passt sehr gut zu E1!
> 
> Hast Du Komplettbike gekauft oder wie ich damals nur den Rahmen?



Es wird ein Komplettbike. Noch steht es bei Matthias im Laden.


----------



## Maledivo (24. November 2015)

NSUler schrieb:


> Es wird ein Komplettbike. Noch steht es bei Matthias im Laden.



Schön, wenn Du es abholst - bestell dem Matthias liebe Grüße von mir (Ingo).

Und Foto von Bike!!!!


----------



## Groudon (24. November 2015)

Oh ho - was ist denn da den MTB-News-Fotografen bei Rotwild vor die Linse gehuscht?

Der Rahmen sieht mir noch unbekannt aus. Alleine die Dämpferansteuerung gibt es so bei bisher keinem Rotwild.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2015)

Und wenn ich richtig gesehen habe fuchtelt Ole auch Carbonteilen rum?
Tztztz.....


----------



## Orakel (24. November 2015)

Vlt der Versuchsträger vor dem jetzigem R X1(2016)


----------



## Maledivo (24. November 2015)

Groudon schrieb:


> Oh ho - was ist denn da den MTB-News-Fotografen bei Rotwild vor die Linse gehuscht?
> 
> Der Rahmen sieht mir noch unbekannt aus. Alleine die Dämpferansteuerung gibt es so bei bisher keinem Rotwild.



Ist mir auch aufgefallen, evtl. ne Prototyp für 2017? Oder nur ne Testrahmen, der nicht in Serie kommt. Jedenfalls ist es ne Alurahmen.

Warten wir mal ab und lassen uns überraschen .

@RockyRider66 - wer weiß, vielleicht wird es ein E1 in Carbon, wäre interessant.


----------



## 123disco (24. November 2015)

Mal gespannt, ob dieser Rahmen kommt? Erstmal "gewöhnungsbedürftig"..next C1 ?

Marketingtechnisch suboptimal: Der Rest der werbewirksam in Szene gesetzten Bildserie wurde lustig mit Bike gemacht, daß es unter dem Namen gar nicht mehr gibt?

..und interessant, dass der alte Downhiller auf der Folgebildserie wohl auch schon variables Ausfallende hatte (wie das neueste X1) http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1929613


----------



## at021971 (24. November 2015)

Ich würde eher davon ausgehen, dass es ein Prototyp ist, der es nicht in die Serie geschafft hat, denn so häufig wechseln sie bei ADP die Federungskonzepte nicht. Und die Anlenkung ist doch der von den neueren Bikes (2013: R.R2 FS, R.C1 FS, 2014: R.Q1 FS und seit 2015: R.X1 FS) sehr ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. November 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Ist mir auch aufgefallen, evtl. ne Prototyp für 2017? Oder nur ne Testrahmen, der nicht in Serie kommt. Jedenfalls ist es ne Alurahmen.
> 
> Warten wir mal ab und lassen uns überraschen .
> 
> @RockyRider66 - wer weiß, vielleicht wird es ein E1 in Carbon, wäre interessant.




Habe Philip gefragt, er weiß es nicht. Zu dem Rahmen wurde nicht weiter gesagt. Da ROTWILD auch für andere Firmen konstruiert, könnte es entweder ein PT oder einfach nur ein Muster für einen anderen Hersteller gewesen sein.

Mal gespannt wie er mit seinem neuen ROTWILD die Berge hochdonnert.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (24. November 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Schön, wenn Du es abholst - bestell dem Matthias liebe Grüße von mir (Ingo).
> 
> Und Foto von Bike!!!!



Fotos folgen sobald ich es geholt habe.


----------



## Groudon (24. November 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Habe Philip gefragt, er weiß es nicht. Zu dem Rahmen wurde nicht weiter gesagt. Da ROTWILD auch für andere Firmen konstruiert, könnte es entweder ein PT oder einfach nur ein Muster für einen anderen Hersteller gewesen sein.
> 
> Mal gespannt wie er mit seinem neuen ROTWILD die Berge hochdonnert.



Für welche Hersteller konstruiert Rotwild denn noch? Ich weiß von den Rädern für Porsche, BMW und Co., aber die sind für mich nicht wirklich ernstzunehmen (sorry!). 

Mir gefällt der gezeigte Alurahmen sehr gut, alleine schon wegen dem geraden Oberrohr und dem kantigen Design! Das aktuelle rund-gelutschte X1 sagt mir leider nicht zu.


----------



## at021971 (24. November 2015)

Auf dieser Seite sieht man ein paar der aktuellen Kunden von ADP: http://www.adp-engineering.de.

Sie haben aber auch in der Vergangenheit für andere Bike Firmen entwickelt. Für http://www.additive-bikes.com haben sie z.B das ehemalige RCC 1.2/R.R1 FS 26" an deren Taschen adaptiert. Die verkaufen scheinbar noch immer die 2007 auf der Eurobike vorgestellten Lösung unter ihrem Namen. Gut zu erkennen am ALS Federungssystem. Und an dem adaptiven Bionicon Federungssystem haben sie auch zumindest mitentwickelt, wenn es nicht sogar anfänglich ganz von ihnen erdacht wurde. Hier gibt es auch einen Thread zum Thema Rotwild/ADP und Bionicon. Die erklärenden Links auf der Bionicon Homepage sind aber tot. Und meines Wissens, ohne jetzt Namen nennen zu können, haben in der Vergangenheit auch schon andere namhafte Hersteller aus der Bikebranche auf ADP Engineering zurückgegriffen. ADP ist ja eigentlich ein Ingenieurbüro, das sich eine eigene Bikemarke leistet.


----------



## 123disco (24. November 2015)

Zeg/Bulls E-Bikepläne hingen da auch mal an der Wand.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (25. November 2015)

die aktuellen eBikes der genannten Marke sind ja auch mit dem Brose Motor ausgestattet und der Akku ist im Unterrohr......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siem (25. November 2015)

Willkommen im NovE1mber


----------



## Maledivo (25. November 2015)

siem schrieb:


> Willkommen im NovE1mber



Freut mich, dass bei roten E1 große Zuwachs im Forum gibt .

Rot passt sehr gut zu Rotwild


----------



## Maledivo (25. November 2015)

Bei nächster Forumtreffen werden Bike bestimmt vertauscht 

Zum Glück bin ich der einziger mit Goldener Lenker und weiße Decals


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. November 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Bei nächster Forumtreffen werden Bike bestimmt vertauscht
> 
> Zum Glück bin ich der einziger mit Goldener Lenker und weiße Decals



Oh, dann bin ich ja völliger Mainstream mit meinem, zwar nicht Serien, aber dennoch schwarzen Lenker.
Habe aber als "Erkennungsmerkmal" ;-)))) ne silberne Stonemantrophäe drauf. ;-)


----------



## 123disco (25. November 2015)

Zur Zeit führt das E1  mit 13, gefolgt von X2 mit 6 und X1 mit 5 ...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vQHH1u9aviIH7FiQpWt3MKCf75nsdffx9gE3rhwwHDs/edit#gid=0


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. November 2015)

Goldener Lenker- schwarzer Lenker- Mainstreem- Stonemanlabel- BLÖDSINN!

Zeigt eure Gesicher und lasst uns im Frühjahr mal zusammen fahren!
Bisher haben das nur eine Hand voll Biker mitgemacht.
Und? Ich weiß wie die User aussehen, aber nicht welchen Lenker die haben oder so.

Also, nicht gackern sondern ein Ei legen...


----------



## 123disco (25. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Zeigt eure Gesicher und lasst uns im Frühjahr mal zusammen fahren!
> Also, nicht gackern sondern ein Ei legen...


..so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, sieht man von dir bei den gemeinsamen Fahrten  doch eh nur die Rückseite 
Spätestens RPD 

Ps. apropos, was macht der PoPo-Lifter


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. November 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ..so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, sieht man von dir bei den gemeinsamen Fahrten  doch eh nur die Rückseite
> Spätestens RPD
> 
> Ps. apropos, was macht der PoPo-Lifter


Mein Pop könnte mal geliftet werden, das stimmt.
Aber meine Variostütze ist wohl noch nicht da....


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Goldener Lenker- schwarzer Lenker- Mainstreem- Stonemanlabel- BLÖDSINN!
> 
> Zeigt eure Gesicher und lasst uns im Frühjahr mal zusammen fahren!
> Bisher haben das nur eine Hand voll Biker mitgemacht.
> ...




Jawoll Chef


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. November 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Jawoll Chef


Hehe, wenigstens hier wird gespurt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (25. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Also, nicht gackern sondern ein Ei legen...



Ei legen... in der Pfalz? Das kenn ich doch irgendwie  Hab da noch was auf dem Handy


----------



## Maledivo (25. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Goldener Lenker- schwarzer Lenker- Mainstreem- Stonemanlabel- BLÖDSINN!
> 
> Zeigt eure Gesicher und lasst uns im Frühjahr mal zusammen fahren!
> Bisher haben das nur eine Hand voll Biker mitgemacht.
> ...



Ich war dabei , und welche Farbe hat mein Lenker?


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. November 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Ich war dabei , und welche Farbe hat mein Lenker?



Im Shuttelbus war er goldig und er ist heile geblieben..


----------



## Orakel (25. November 2015)

da legen sich ja einige was schönes unter den Weihnachtsbaum


----------



## Fast4ward79 (25. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Goldener Lenker- schwarzer Lenker- Mainstreem- Stonemanlabel- BLÖDSINN!
> 
> Zeigt eure Gesicher und lasst uns im Frühjahr mal zusammen fahren!
> Bisher haben das nur eine Hand voll Biker mitgemacht.
> ...



Warum bis zum Frühjahr warten? Sobald du dein G1 zusammengebaut hast steht einer Ausfahrt wenig entgegen. Außer vielleicht 20 Grad Minus und ein halber Meter Schnee im Flachland


----------



## Timsky (26. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mal ein paar Fragen an die Rotwild-Kenner:
Ich suche derzeit ein gebrauchtes R.C1 FS 29.
Allerdings tue ich mich damit schwer die verschiedenen Modelljahre auseinanderzuhalten. Die Rotwild-HP hilft da nur bedingt weiter.

Ist es korrekt, dass bis zum Modelljahr 2012 der Dämpfer parallel zu Sitzrohr und ab 2013 parallel zum Oberrohr angebaut ist?
Und ist es korrekt, dass das Modelljahr 2013 120mm Federweg (am Heck) hat, 2014 130mm, 2015 125mm?

Danke vorab!


----------



## Orakel (26. November 2015)

hier schon nachgeschaut?
www.rotwild.de/service-kontakt/downloads/kataloge/
Ist es korrekt, dass bis zum Modelljahr 2012 der Dämpfer parallel zu Sitzrohr und ab 2013 parallel zum Oberrohr angebaut ist?
Und ist es korrekt, dass das Modelljahr 2013 120mm Federweg (am Heck) hat, 2014 130mm, 2015 125mm?
jiep korrekt


----------



## Timsky (26. November 2015)

Merci!


----------



## liquidsky (26. November 2015)

Hey hallo,
bin kein aktiver Schreiber hier bei euch, dafür lese ich jedoch fleißig mit.

Mein Anliegen ist, dass ein Tausch von Kassette und der beiden Kettenblätter ansteht, jedoch bin ich nicht 100%tig sicher was den bunten Misch meiner Komponenten angeht. Salopp gesagt begrenzt sich meine Schraubererfahrung bisher auf Kette ölen und Reifen wechseln.

Gerne würde ich unnötige Fehlkäufe bei dem Equipment vermeiden, da der Kauf des Werkzeugs auch ansteht. Kann ich Kassette und Kettenbläter gegen etwas günstigeres von Shimano austauschen, ohne Probleme zu bekommen? Und wenn ja SLX, XT oder ?

Bisher in Verwendung:
+ Schaltung: Sram
+ Kurbel: RaceFace
+ Kettenblätter: 24/36 RaceFace (64 und 104 Lochkreis 9-fach) und Bashguard
+ Kassette: 12-36 Sram
+ Kette: Shimano XT CN-HG95; 10-fach

Grüße liquidsky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. November 2015)

Ich glaube dass du ohne Weiteres eine Shimanocassette fahren kannst, hauptsache gleiche Zähnezahl.
Kette selbstverständlich auch.
Achte darauf, dass die Kette zur Kassette passt, also keine 10-fach Kette auf 9-fach Kassetten.

Die Kettenblätter hingegen können 9-fach bleiben, das passt auch bei einer 10-fach Kette- fahre ich auch.
Das der RaceFacekram sehr teuer ist fahre ich Shimanoblätter, haben gleichen Lochkreis.

Das 36er Shimanoblatt findet meist nicht bei den MTB sondern bei den Teilen für die Tourenräder.
Hier kannst du auch auf ein 10-fach greifen, das ist dann schwarz, 9-fach habe ich nur silber gefundne.

Bei dem kleinen Blatt wirst du bei 9-fach bleiben müssen, 10-fach hat einen anderen Lochkreis


----------



## Maledivo (26. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass du ohne Weiteres eine Shimanocassette fahren kannst, hauptsache gleiche Zähnezahl.
> Kette selbstverständlich auch.
> Achte darauf, dass die Kette zur Kassette passt, also keine 10-fach Kette auf 9-fach Kassetten.
> 
> ...



Genau - das hatte ich an meinem C1 gemacht:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CPmo_r39rskCFQb3wgodLvoEeQ


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Achte darauf, dass die Kette zur Kassette passt, also keine 10-fach Kette auf 9-fach Kassetten.



10-fach Ketten lassen sich problemlos mit 9-fach Kassetten fahren.


----------



## chrs (27. November 2015)

Moin Rotwild-Ritter!
...ich lese hier fleißig mit, habe aber leider keine passenden Antwort bisher gefunden. 
Ich fahre ein 2014er X1. Im Laufe dieser Saison habe ich sowohl Dämpfer, als auch Gabel getauscht. Vorher waren fox cdt Teile verbaut, welche mir weder vom Ansprechverhalten,  noch von der Steifigkeit zugesagt haben. Die Gabel habe ich durch eine 160mm Pike ersetzt und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Beim Dämpfer hatte ich allerdings nicht den erhofften Effekt erfahren... Habe einen Monarch plus da verbaut, der entweder bretthart ist und den Federweg nicht optimal ausnutzt,  oder viel zu überdämpft und dadurch träge und lahmarschig wirkt. Letzteres ist im DH bspw. In Saalbach nicht ganz verkehrt gewesen, für den Bereich trail habe ich aber keine vernünftige Abstimmung gefunden. Ich denke daher entweder darüber nach, einen anderen Dämpfer zu verbauen oder den Monarch zum tunen zu geben....

Wie sehen eure Erfahrungen mit Dämpfern am x1 aus?


----------



## neddie (27. November 2015)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Gestern mal wieder bei dem Herrn mit dem grünen Teppich gewesen um ein paar kleine Änderungen am G1 vornehmen zu lassen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 435457 Anhang anzeigen 435458
> 
> ...




Ach, Schaltwerk Bikes 
Kenn die Jungs und den Chef zwar nicht persönlich, aber als Neukunde muß ich sagen, ja passt und top 
Da wird auf Kundenwünsche unkompliziert eingegangen und der Service stimmt auch.
Bin mehr als zufrieden


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. November 2015)

chrs schrieb:


> Moin Rotwild-Ritter!
> ...ich lese hier fleißig mit, habe aber leider keine passenden Antwort bisher gefunden.
> Ich fahre ein 2014er X1. Im Laufe dieser Saison habe ich sowohl Dämpfer, als auch Gabel getauscht. Vorher waren fox cdt Teile verbaut, welche mir weder vom Ansprechverhalten,  noch von der Steifigkeit zugesagt haben. Die Gabel habe ich durch eine 160mm Pike ersetzt und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Beim Dämpfer hatte ich allerdings nicht den erhofften Effekt erfahren... Habe einen Monarch plus da verbaut, der entweder bretthart ist und den Federweg nicht optimal ausnutzt,  oder viel zu überdämpft und dadurch träge und lahmarschig wirkt. Letzteres ist im DH bspw. In Saalbach nicht ganz verkehrt gewesen, für den Bereich trail habe ich aber keine vernünftige Abstimmung gefunden. Ich denke daher entweder darüber nach, einen anderen Dämpfer zu verbauen oder den Monarch zum tunen zu geben....
> 
> Wie sehen eure Erfahrungen mit Dämpfern am x1 aus?



Das mit dem Dämpfer war vorhersehbar.
Den Monarch zum tunen geben macht nur Sinn wenn auch der Kolben und andere Ports getauscht/ verändert werden.
Da macht nur Push in England!

Das forumstypische Umshimen wird zwar eine Änderung bringen, aber keine Besserung, die Ports geben das nicht her.
Habe auch schon RS in verschiednenen Varianten getestet, auch von den üblichen Verdächtigen aus dem Forum.

Wie schwern bist du und wie schätzt du deinen Fahrtsil ein (ehrlich).
Und wo bist du zu Hause, bzw. wie sehen deine Hometrails aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrs (28. November 2015)

In Saalbach alles, bis auf die sehr hohen Drops, Gardasee 601er und the Skull. Alles recht flott... Hometrails sehen nahe Kiel deutlich anders aus 

Fahrbereit etwa 90kg.


----------



## liquidsky (28. November 2015)

liquidsky schrieb:


> Hey hallo,
> bin kein aktiver Schreiber hier bei euch, dafür lese ich jedoch fleißig mit.
> 
> Mein Anliegen ist, dass ein Tausch von Kassette und der beiden Kettenblätter ansteht, jedoch bin ich nicht 100%tig sicher was den bunten Misch meiner Komponenten angeht. Salopp gesagt begrenzt sich meine Schraubererfahrung bisher auf Kette ölen und Reifen wechseln.
> ...




Ja die Preise der RaceFace Kettenblätter sind am oberen Ende angesiedelt.
Besten Dank für eure Informationen und Tips.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. November 2015)

chrs schrieb:


> In Saalbach alles, bis auf die sehr hohen Drops, Gardasee 601er und the Skull. Alles recht flott... Hometrails sehen nahe Kiel deutlich anders aus
> 
> Fahrbereit etwa 90kg.


Ok, ich denke du wärest in den Begren besser mit dem Fox bedient, natürlich mit angepasster Luftkammer (klein da Dämpfer 200/51mm).
Hier hast du eher wenig Last am Hinterrad.

In Kiel wird dir der Fox zuviel Weg frei gegeben haben, klar du hast deutlich mehr Last am Hinterrad.

Wenn du was für alles haben möchtest solltest du dir mal den neuen FOX DPS anschauen.
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/article/six-of-the-best-mountain-bike-air-shocks-44817/


----------



## chrs (28. November 2015)

Hey rockyrider, danke für die Tips. Grundsätzlich hast du recht, was die Ansprüche/Probleme angeht. 

Der von dir genannte fox ist ja mal ein richtiges Schnäppchen...  Sonst gibt's hier offensichtlich niemanden mit selben Ansprüchen und Erfahrungen? 

Im Downhill ist der Monarch ja ganz gut, aber sobald es in flachere Trails geht, war er halt nicht vernünftig einzustellen...


----------



## siem (1. Dezember 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ok, ich denke du wärest in den Begren besser mit dem Fox bedient, natürlich mit angepasster Luftkammer (klein da Dämpfer 200/51mm).
> Hier hast du eher wenig Last am Hinterrad.
> 
> In Kiel wird dir der Fox zuviel Weg frei gegeben haben, klar du hast deutlich mehr Last am Hinterrad.
> ...



Hi Rocky,

hast Du den Fox DPS schon an einem 27,5" E1 probiert? Der Fox Float X Evol scheint am E1 ja nicht zu funktionieren, da er bei den 2016 E1 ohne Evol Kammer verbaut wird.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Dezember 2015)

siem schrieb:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> hast Du den Fox DPS schon an einem 27,5" E1 probiert? Der Fox Float X Evol scheint am E1 ja nicht zu funktionieren, da er bei den 2016 E1 ohne Evol Kammer verbaut wird.


Ich habe den DPS in einem 2010er X1, der funktioniert für meine Begriffe vorzüglich.
In der neuen Bike oder Mountainbike ist auch ein Kurztest im Vergleich zum Monarch drin.

Der Ausdruck "passen" ist leider zweideutig".
Passt in den Rahmen oder passt zur Hinterbaukinematik?

In den Rahmen dürfte er passen, das könnte man dir bei Rotwild vorab sagen.

Dass Rotwild keine EVOL Kammer verbaut bedeuted nicht, dass er bei dir nicht passt.
Bei denen muss ja das ganze Fahrerspektrum abgedeckt werden, also vom 50kg Floh bis zum 0,1t Zuchtbullen.

Und selbst wenn es dir wirklich nicht zusagt mit der EVOL, dann kannst du das ohne den Dämpfer auszubauen selbst ändern.
Einfach die EVOL Kammer abziehen und einen Plastikstreifen reinlegen.


----------



## 123disco (1. Dezember 2015)

..zur Weihnachtszeit wird endlich wieder mit CDSpindel gebastelt;-)
( ach! das gute X1 2010. Das war ein Bike)


----------



## abi_1984 (1. Dezember 2015)

siem schrieb:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> hast Du den Fox DPS schon an einem 27,5" E1 probiert? Der Fox Float X Evol scheint am E1 ja nicht zu funktionieren, da er bei den 2016 E1 ohne Evol Kammer verbaut wird.



Von den Dimensionen würde der Float X passen, auch mit Evol. Aber ich habe mich mal vom Rotwild Engineering aufklären lassen: Der Hinterbau des E1 ist vergleichsweise hoch übersetzt. Mit Evol Kammer benötigt der Dämpfer insgesamt  höheren Druck und würde somit nur für leichte und mittlere Fahrer gut funktionieren. Deswegen verzichtet man auf die Evol-Kammer.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Dezember 2015)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Von den Dimensionen würde der Float X passen, auch mit Evol. Aber ich habe mich mal vom Rotwild Engineering aufklären lassen: Der Hinterbau des E1 ist vergleichsweise hoch übersetzt. Mit Evol Kammer benötigt der Dämpfer insgesamt  höheren Druck und würde somit nur für leichte und mittlere Fahrer gut funktionieren. Deswegen verzichtet man auf die Evol-Kammer.


Ja dachte ich mir, deckt sich ja mit meiner Annahme.
Wer aber einen Dämpfer nachrüsten möchte wird wohl fast zwangsläufig auf die EVOL Kammer stoßen.
Daher der Hinweis von mir, dass man die EVOL Kammer auch selbst ausschalten kann.
Der Dämpfer arbeitet dann wie ein Standarddämpfer.

Aber gut zu wissen, dass die EVOL passt.

PS: Je größer das Übersetungsverhältnis, desto mehr Druck fährt man im Dämpfer logo.
Und da muss man aufpassen:

Das aktuelle E1 holt aus 57mm Hub seine 165mm Federweg.
Mein altes E1 holt aus 63mm Hub die 175mm Federweg.
Und beim X1 wird es ganz spannend- da holt man aus 51mm Hub etwa 150mm Federweg, hat aber das Luftvolumen für 57mm Hub zur Verfügung-


----------



## abi_1984 (1. Dezember 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ja dachte ich mir, deckt sich ja mit meiner Annahme.
> 
> PS: Je größer das Übersetungsverhältnis, desto mehr Druck fährt man im Dämpfer logo.
> Und da muss man aufpassen:
> ...



...und schon hab ich den Faden verloren
Als X1 Fahrer muss ich jetzt wohl mal Nachdenken gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Dezember 2015)

Na überlegen wir mal zusammen:

Ein 200/57mm hat ein Luftvolumen x.
Federst der ganz ein macht verkleinert sich das Volumen um die 57mm und erreicht dann die größte Endprogression, also 1/57.
(Der O- Ring geht bis ans Ende der Kolbenstange und fällt ggf. runter)

Ein 200/51mm hat AUCH das Volumen x (hat ja gleiche Luftkammer).
Er federt aber NUR 51mm ein und hat dann seine Endprogression, also bei nur 1/51.
Er kann daher nicht die gleiche Endprogression aufbauen weil er die Luft ja 6mm weniger komprimiert.

Ergo, der 200/ 51er hat unter gleichen Voraussetzungen deutlich weniger Endprogression.

Fährt man so einen Dämpfer als 0,1t Boy muss man die Luftkammer stark verkleinern und einen hohen Druck fahren.

Tauscht der 0,1tner nun die Luftkammer gegen eine EVOL Kammer, muss er nochmals ~25% mehr Luft draufgeben um annähernd das gleiche Ergebnis wie vorher zu haben.
(Man muss wissen, daxs die EVOL Geschichte immer mit dem ~ 25- 30% höheren Druck fahren)

Die Entscheidung hier und da auf die EVOL Kammer zu verzichten macht Sinn.
Ich denke zwischen Rotwild und Fox besteht ein enges Abstimmungsverhältnis, andernfalls würden die Hinterbauten nicht so gut funktionieren.


----------



## Maledivo (1. Dezember 2015)

Top erklärt


----------



## Orakel (1. Dezember 2015)

für die Racer und Gewichtsfetischisten,
der neue Flaschenhalter, 
https://shop.rotwild.de/detail/index/sArticle/1667


----------



## mmoody (2. Dezember 2015)

ich habe die alten Halter, die wiegen 3 g weniger.Wenn jemand zausche möchte


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Dezember 2015)

Gewichtsfetischisten montieren sich keine Flaschen an den Rahmen, sondern füllen das Wasser in einen Ortlieb-Trinkbeutel rein


----------



## 123disco (3. Dezember 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> für die Racer und Gewichtsfetischisten,
> der neue Flaschenhalter,
> https://shop.rotwild.de/detail/index/sArticle/1667


 Super! Was mit seitlichem Eingriff gab's früher von Mutti schon zu Nikolaus..


----------



## Dirk Nennen (3. Dezember 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Super! Was mit seitlichen Eingriff gab's früher von Mutti schon zu Nikolaus..




Hihihì, stimmt. Aber in Carbon wären die wahrscheinlich cooler gewesen.


----------



## Wayne68 (3. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
kann mir bitte mal jemand das Rahmengewicht des R.X1 26 2014 in L mitteilen.

Danke.


----------



## 123disco (3. Dezember 2015)

..apropos Gewicht. Man kann in der Adventszeit auch abspecken:
Moppelchen hat nun sportliche 13,75 (d.h. ich kann nun richtig zulegen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ..apropos Gewicht. Man kann in der Adventszeit auch abspecken:
> Moppelchen hat nun sportliche 13,75 (d.h. ich kann nun richtig zulegen).



Im Ernst?
Sauber!
Für 5,-€ sage ich dir, wo an der Gabel noch ein paar Gramm zu holen sind.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Dezember 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ..apropos Gewicht. Man kann in der Adventszeit auch abspecken:
> Moppelchen hat nun sportliche 13,75 (d.h. ich kann nun richtig zulegen).


Wartest Du noch auf die Lieferung der Spacer oder willst Du dort jetzt lenken 

Ist das eine Schmolke Sattelstütze?


----------



## C_dale (3. Dezember 2015)

"Ganz in weiß, mit einem..." hat der Roy Black gesungen und so könnte man lästern.
Nein,  das Teil wird mit erst recht mit den vermissten Spacern gut aussehen. Ich find es stimmig. Ich weiß nicht, ob oder welche Schläuche verbaut sind, aber ein Wechsel von Schwalbes A13 auf A14 dürfte für kleines Geld beim LRS etwa 105 bis 120 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis bringen. Kleinvieh macht bekanntermaßen auch Mist.


----------



## jonalisa (3. Dezember 2015)

@RockyRider66 Welche Rahmengröße fährst du am G1 und wie weit lässt sich die Stütze bei dir versenken?
Auf der Homepage ist von 225mm die Rede (http://www.rotwild.de/rot-wild/engineering/design/geometrie/), allerdings bezieht sich die Angabe auf alle Bikes und es gibt keine unterschiedlichen Angaben für diverse Rahmengrößen.
Wäre dir für deine Hilfe dankbar.

Wenn mir sonst jemand die maximale Einstecktiefe am G1, Rahmengrößen L, sagen könnte, würde ich auch dessen Hilfe dankend annehmen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2015)

jonalisa schrieb:


> @RockyRider66 Welche Rahmengröße fährst du am G1 und wie weit lässt sich die Stütze bei dir versenken?
> Auf der Homepage ist von 225mm die Rede (http://www.rotwild.de/rot-wild/engineering/design/geometrie/), allerdings bezieht sich die Angabe auf alle Bikes und es gibt keine unterschiedlichen Angaben für diverse Rahmengrößen.
> Wäre dir für deine Hilfe dankbar.
> 
> Wenn mir sonst jemand die maximale Einstecktiefe am G1, Rahmengrößen L, sagen könnte, würde ich auch dessen Hilfe dankend annehmen.


Ich glaube 190mm bei "M", messe aber nochmals nach.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2015)

ja ist richtig, bei Rahmengröße M sind das 190mm insgesamt bis zum Stop am Knick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (3. Dezember 2015)

@RockyRider66 Danke für die schnelle Antwort auch wenn es nicht das ist, was ich hören wollte.
Es könnte mit einem L-Rahmen knapp werden, wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass dieser 210 mm Einstecktiefe hat.

Könnte mir jemand die genaue Einstecktiefe am L-Rahmen übermitteln?


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2015)

Der Rahmen wird ja nur nach oben hin größer, also den Sprung von M zu L kannst du dazu rechnen.


----------



## siem (4. Dezember 2015)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Von den Dimensionen würde der Float X passen, auch mit Evol. Aber ich habe mich mal vom Rotwild Engineering aufklären lassen: Der Hinterbau des E1 ist vergleichsweise hoch übersetzt. Mit Evol Kammer benötigt der Dämpfer insgesamt  höheren Druck und würde somit nur für leichte und mittlere Fahrer gut funktionieren. Deswegen verzichtet man auf die Evol-Kammer.



ok das ist der Grund, danke für die Antworten auch an Rocky


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Dezember 2015)

Wäre toll, wenn ROTWILD die Block Lock Steuersätze bei den CF - Rädchen ab Werk verbauen würde.
Gut gerüstet für den nächsten Purzelbaum


----------



## Groudon (5. Dezember 2015)

Yeah. Ich hab den auch, allerdings den neuen welcher deutlich flacher baut!

Das sollte jedes MTB aus Carbon haben.


----------



## 123disco (5. Dezember 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wäre toll, wenn ROTWILD die Block Lock Steuersätze bei den CF - Rädchen ab Werk verbauen würde.
> Gut gerüstet für den nächsten Purzelbaum


Du fährst auch ordentlich sportlichen negativ-Vorbau. Selbst beim Alurahmen hab ich früher immer Beule gehabt.  Cool, wusste gar nicht, dass es so Steuersätze gibt.

Ps. @Gianty: Sattelstütze ist 2009er Rotwild P180 in Kohlenstaub

@RockyRider66: Danke für Tip - hab Gabel leichter bekommen - Kappe unten ab, unnötiges Öl raus und das schwere goldene Zeug abgekratzt .. was macht G1 und gibt es Trauerbilder vom aufgebahrten E1

@C-dale : Schläuche sind im Rucksack;-) Milch machts.."Edelweiß" nach Roy Black


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Dezember 2015)

Groudon schrieb:


> Yeah. Ich hab den auch, allerdings den neuen welcher deutlich flacher baut.



Das ist der aktuelle...oder gibt es was noch flacheres


----------



## Groudon (5. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt einen neuen, der ohne die zusätzliche klemmschelle auskommt die bei dir unter dem Vorbau sitzt. Oder ich sehe es falsch


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Dezember 2015)

Hast Du einen Link?


----------



## Fast4ward79 (5. Dezember 2015)

Kennt jemand von euch die "Enduro1" Events oder hat dort bereits in diesem Jahr teilgenommen?
http://enduro-one.com
Jetzt wo mein E1 nur noch 7 Tage entfernt ist wäre das doch eine Herausforderung fürs kommende Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XLS (5. Dezember 2015)

Wie schwer ist eigentlich das E1 (M) 2016er Modell ,gibt es da schon irgendwelche Werte ?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Dezember 2015)

Groudon schrieb:


> Es gibt einen neuen, der ohne die zusätzliche klemmschelle auskommt die bei dir unter dem Vorbau sitzt. Oder ich sehe es falsch



Du siehst bestimmt noch den kleinen Spacer, den ich zwischen Vorbau und Oberteil montiert habe. Der Steuersatz baut 21,9mm hoch.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. Dezember 2015)

NSUler schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch die "Enduro1" Events oder hat dort bereits in diesem Jahr teilgenommen?
> http://enduro-one.com
> Jetzt wo mein E1 nur noch 7 Tage entfernt ist wäre das doch eine Herausforderung fürs kommende Jahr.



Kenne die "Enduro1" noch nicht.
Habe aber zumindest das Event in Wipperfürth ebenfalls auf dem Plan.
In einem anderen Forum wurde sich schon ordentlich darüber ausgetauscht. Einige denken dort, dass für diese Serie nicht unbedingt ein Enduro nötig ist. 
Auf YouTube findest du auch einige Onboard Videos.


----------



## Groudon (5. Dezember 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Du siehst bestimmt noch den kleinen Spacer, den ich zwischen Vorbau und Oberteil montiert habe. Der Steuersatz baut 21,9mm hoch.


Ich habe diesen hier: https://r2-bike.com/ACROS-Steuersatz-Oberteil-BLOCKLOCK-R1-AZ-44BL-S-SHIS-ZS44-286

Da ist die Nase in der Schale und dir nur im Deckel. Dadurch reduziert sich die Bauhöhe auf 12,9 mm.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Dezember 2015)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen hier: https://r2-bike.com/ACROS-Steuersatz-Oberteil-BLOCKLOCK-R1-AZ-44BL-S-SHIS-ZS44-286
> 
> Da ist die Nase in der Schale und dir nur im Deckel. Dadurch reduziert sich die Bauhöhe auf 12,9 mm.



Ja, das ist er. Hatte die Angaben von der ACROS - HP. Keine Ahnung warum es zur Bauhöhe unterschiedliche Angaben gibt. Das eine ist bestimmt die fertige Einbauhöhe, auf der ACROS -HP ist die Gesamtbauhöhe angegeben:
http://shop.acros.de/steuersatz/blocklock/3789/az-44bl-blocklock-steuersatz

Vielen Dank für die Info, dann kann ich für die anderen Rädchen welche nachbestellen.
So sieht es von der Seite aus:


----------



## heizer1980 (5. Dezember 2015)

@Dirk Nennen 
Wenn du Spaß an Enduro Rennen hast, empfehle ich dir dich mal in Belgien um zu schauen. Ganz was feines zum Einstieg ist das Rennen in Ambleve. Bin letztes Jahr da mal einige zum Spaß gefahren und treffe mich ab und an mit ein paar Jungs aus Belgien um ab und an die Stages anzufahren, ganz ohne Renndruck.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Dezember 2015)

Soooo Leute,

der Aufbau meines G1 geht mit riesigen Schritten voran:


----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. Dezember 2015)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> @Dirk Nennen
> Wenn du Spaß an Enduro Rennen hast, empfehle ich dir dich mal in Belgien um zu schauen. Ganz was feines zum Einstieg ist das Rennen in Ambleve. Bin letztes Jahr da mal einige zum Spaß gefahren und treffe mich ab und an mit ein paar Jungs aus Belgien um ab und an die Stages anzufahren, ganz ohne Renndruck.



Hallo Nachbar, 

na da muss ich mal schauen. 
Hast nen Link? Sonst Google ìch mal.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Dezember 2015)

Aber im Ernst,

das Bauteil auf das ich lange gewartet habe ist endlich eingetroffen.
Besser gesagt, ich hatte Glück so ein Ding zu bekommen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (5. Dezember 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hallo Nachbar,
> 
> na da muss ich mal schauen.
> Hast nen Link? Sonst Google ìch mal.



www.endurovtt.be

Habe auch irgendwo noch einen Track von diesem Jahr, ca 22 km 1400hm wenn du es mal mit ein paar Freunden abfahren willst. Würde mich zwar als Guido anbieten aber ich habe kein Auto mehr. Artgerechte Haltung der Räder sind dort garantiert.

Spaßige Ausfahrten gibt es auch mit den Jungs von Knights of Reinhardstein oder unter endurando.be


----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. Dezember 2015)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> www.endurovtt.be
> 
> Habe auch irgendwo noch einen Track von diesem Jahr, ca 22 km 1400hm wenn du es mal mit ein paar Freunden abfahren willst. Würde mich zwar als Guido anbieten aber ich habe kein Auto mehr. Artgerechte Haltung der Räder sind dort garantiert.
> 
> Spaßige Ausfahrten gibt es auch mit den Jungs von Knights of Reinhardstein oder unter endurando.be



Hab mir Grad mal ein paar Videos auf YouTube angesehen. 
Sieht ja nicht schlecht aus.
Ist aber schon sportlich, oder? 1400 hm auf nur 22km.


----------



## heizer1980 (5. Dezember 2015)

Geht schon... lockerer Gang und ca. 250 - 350hm hoch, durchatmen, Helm aufsetzen und Spaß haben. An einer Stelle haben wir auch mal getragen, um eine Abkürzung zu nehmen, kann man aber umfahren. 
Im Rennen hat man in der Regel genug Zeit bis zur nächsten Wertungsprüfung, sogar für mich als Raucherlunge machbar


----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. Dezember 2015)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Geht schon... lockerer Gang und ca. 250 - 350hm hoch, durchatmen, Helm aufsetzen und Spaß haben. An einer Stelle haben wir auch mal getragen, um eine Abkürzung zu nehmen, kann man aber umfahren.
> Im Rennen hat man in der Regel genug Zeit bis zur nächsten Wertungsprüfung, sogar für mich als Raucherlunge machbar



Na dann schon mal danke für den Tipp.
Werde es mal im Hinterkopf behalten, und eventuell auf dein Guide Angebot zurück kommen.


heizer1980 schrieb:


> Geht schon... lockerer Gang und ca. 250 - 350hm hoch, durchatmen, Helm aufsetzen und Spaß haben. An einer Stelle haben wir auch mal getragen, um eine Abkürzung zu nehmen, kann man aber umfahren.
> Im Rennen hat man in der Regel genug Zeit bis zur nächsten Wertungsprüfung, sogar für mich als Raucherlunge machbar



Okay, super. 
Dann schon mal danke für den Tipp. Mal sehen, wie das in meine Planung passt.
Vielleicht komme ich gelegentlich auf das Guide Angebot zurück. Die Bikes bekommen wir schon auf's Auto.  ;-)

Gruß Dirk


----------



## heizer1980 (5. Dezember 2015)

@Dirk Nennen 
Cool... wird bestimmt lustig

@All
Sorry für Offtopic


----------



## Fast4ward79 (6. Dezember 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Na dann schon mal danke für den Tipp.
> Werde es mal im Hinterkopf behalten, und eventuell auf dein Guide Angebot zurück kommen.
> 
> 
> ...



Sind zwar ein Paar Meter zu fahren aber vielleicht schaffen wir es ja alle gemeinsam dorthin .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (6. Dezember 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Soooo Leute,
> 
> der Aufbau meines G1 geht mit riesigen Schritten voran:



Cool. Bin gespannt wenn es fertig aufgebaut ist, es dauert nicht mehr lange


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Dezember 2015)

Und was macht man bevor der Aufbau beginnt?
Genau, das Gewicht für die Kollegen ermitteln.
*Hier MIT STEUERSATZ!*



Ohne Steuersatz dürfte das Ding etwa 3.000g wiegen, ein absolut geiler Wert für ein 180mm Bike in Alu.


----------



## Maledivo (7. Dezember 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Und was macht man bevor der Aufbau beginnt?
> Genau, das Gewicht für die Kollegen ermitteln.
> *Hier MIT STEUERSATZ!*
> 
> ...



Cool! Bin gespannt was für ein Zahl am Ende rauskommt. Ich gehe davon aus dass Du bei max. 13,5 kg landest mit Variostütze.

Für die Datenbank:

Mein E1 wiegt mit Steuersatz 3.012 gramm (Größe M). Gesamtgewicht 13,54 KG.


----------



## heizer1980 (7. Dezember 2015)

[QUOTE13,5 ledivo, post: 13428081, member: 248106"]Cool! Bin gespannt was für ein Zahl am Ende rauskommt. Ich gehe davon aus dass Du bei max. 13,5 kg landest mit Variostütze.

Für die Datenbank:

Mein E1 wiegt mit Steuersatz 3.012 gramm (Größe M). Gesamtgewicht 13,54 KG.[/QUOTE]


Max 13,5 kg... Da dürfte mein G1 ja unter die Moppelchen fallen  hatte es mal mit einer einfachen Kofferwaage angehoben ca. 16,8 kg (allerdings damals mit den Minion Drahtreifen die das Stück über 1200g wiegen)


 

Mit den Shorty's sollte es dann ja nur noch um die 16 kg auf die Waage bringen


----------



## 123disco (7. Dezember 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Cool! Bin gespannt was für ein Zahl am Ende rauskommt. Ich gehe davon aus dass Du bei max. 13,5 kg landest mit Variostütze.
> Für die Datenbank:
> Mein E1 wiegt mit Steuersatz 3.012 gramm (Größe M). Gesamtgewicht 13,54 KG.



yipiehh der Zonk-Winterspaß:  "Gramm-zählen" ..aber nicht überbieten.

Ich biete für das G1 bei 36er Gabel, Dämpfer DPS, Vario und der Vorliebe für dicke Reifen (150+50+300+??) 14,24kg


----------



## Maledivo (7. Dezember 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> yipiehh der Zonk-Winterspaß:  "Gramm-zählen" ..aber nicht überbieten.
> 
> Ich biete für das G1 bei 36er Gabel, Dämpfer DPS, Vario und der Vorliebe für dicke Reifen (150+50+300+??) 14,24kg



Vielleicht habe ich ein wenig übertrieben mit 13,5 kg.

Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich keine Leichtbauteile an meinem Bike habe und @RockyRider66 an seinem Bike mehrere Teile, die leichter sind als meine sind u.a. Lenker, Kurbel, LRS, Sattel, Antrieb und Gabel. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass sein Bike bei diesem Gewicht landen könnte.

Zur Info: Bin kein Grammfreak !


----------



## Fast4ward79 (7. Dezember 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> yipiehh der Zonk-Winterspaß:  "Gramm-zählen" ..aber nicht überbieten.
> 
> Ich biete für das G1 bei 36er Gabel, Dämpfer DPS, Vario und der Vorliebe für dicke Reifen (150+50+300+??) 14,24kg




Ich weiß zwar nicht wo die ganzen Kilos herkommen, aber mein X2 hat aktuell glatt 14Kg...


----------



## Maledivo (7. Dezember 2015)

NSUler schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wo die ganzen Kilos herkommen, aber mein X2 hat aktuell glatt 14Kg...



1 kg Schutzfolie?


----------



## Fast4ward79 (7. Dezember 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> 1 kg Schutzfolie?



 Nein leider nicht...
Vielleicht doch mal putzen


----------



## Maledivo (7. Dezember 2015)

NSUler schrieb:


> Nein leider nicht...
> Vielleicht doch mal putzen



 Das wird sein!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fast4ward79 (7. Dezember 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Das wird sein!!!


Bin gespannt was das E1 am Samstag auf die Waage bringt


----------



## Maledivo (7. Dezember 2015)

NSUler schrieb:


> Bin gespannt was das E1 am Samstag auf die Waage bringt



Nicht vergessen Foooootoooooooosssss!!!!!


----------



## Fast4ward79 (7. Dezember 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen Foooootoooooooosssss!!!!!


 die kommen!


----------



## heizer1980 (7. Dezember 2015)

NSUler schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wo die ganzen Kilos herkommen, aber mein X2 hat aktuell glatt 14Kg...



Zuviele Süßigkeiten zur Weihnachtszeit


----------



## Fast4ward79 (8. Dezember 2015)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Zuviele Süßigkeiten zur Weihnachtszeit


 Gut möglich


----------



## Fritzhorn (8. Dezember 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> yipiehh der Zonk-Winterspaß (150+50+300+??) 14,24kg



Winter? Welcher Winter?


----------



## Bensemer (8. Dezember 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Foto mit Bike!


 
Eigentlich wollte ich die neuen Laufräder ja erst im Frühjahr montieren aber dann habe ich mir überlegt das ich sie wahrscheinlich nicht dann zum zentrieren geben will wenn es gerade wieder warm wird.
Das erste Bild war vor ein paar Wochen mit der Popolift Stütze und den alten Felgen



Die Tubless Geschichte, neue Bremsscheiben und Kassette hab ich am Wochenende schon gemacht. Heute dann mit neuer Kette und Belägen ans Rad geschraubt. Die rote Sattelstütze gefällt mir hier auch ganz gut, so ein kleiner Farbkleks. Die weiße Nabe und Speiche passt, finde ich, auch ganz gut. Bin zufrieden


----------



## 123disco (9. Dezember 2015)

..wofür ist eigentlich die Öse hinten an der linken unteren Strebe .. denke bei C1 29 & C1 27,5  gibts die auch. ? Produktionsbedingt für´s Handling und Eloxieren oder ist das ein Feature...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. Dezember 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ..wofür ist eigentlich die Öse hinten an der linken unteren Strebe .. denke bei C1 29 & C1 27,5  gibts die auch. ? Produktionsbedingt für´s Handling und Eloxieren oder ist das ein Feature...



War wohl mal irgendwie für nen Sensor gedacht, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Dezember 2015)

So, aus dem E1 wurde ein G1.
Alles übernommen, nur aus der normalen Sattelstütze wurde was verstellbares.

Wer das Gewicht am nächsten der Wahrheit schätzt bekommt bei der nächsten Pfalztour einen original  Heilwein von mir. 

Also?


----------



## Fast4ward79 (9. Dezember 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> So, aus dem E1 wurde ein G1.
> Alles übernommen, nur aus der normalen Sattelstütze wurde was verstellbares.
> 
> Wer das Gewicht am nächsten der Wahrheit schätzt bekommt bei der nächsten Pfalztour einen original  Heilwein von mir.
> ...



14,35Kg


----------



## XDennisX (9. Dezember 2015)

13,58


----------



## Maledivo (9. Dezember 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> So, aus dem E1 wurde ein G1.
> Alles übernommen, nur aus der normalen Sattelstütze wurde was verstellbares.
> 
> Wer das Gewicht am nächsten der Wahrheit schätzt bekommt bei der nächsten Pfalztour einen original  Heilwein von mir.
> ...



13,75 kg


----------



## grosser (9. Dezember 2015)

14,7


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Dezember 2015)

Weiter Leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (9. Dezember 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> yipiehh der Zonk-Winterspaß:  "Gramm-zählen" ..aber nicht überbieten.
> Ich biete für das G1 bei 36er Gabel, Dämpfer DPS, Vario und der Vorliebe für dicke Reifen (150+50+300+??) 14,24kg


..ich bleib bei meinem Geschwätz von gestern.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Dezember 2015)

ihr seit mehr oder weniger auf der richtigen Fährte


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Dezember 2015)

2,4er Maxxis HRII/ DHRII
Saint Bremssättel und 2- fach Schaltung.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Dezember 2015)

Und der Float X2 ist drin.


----------



## Bensemer (9. Dezember 2015)

13,9 sag ich


----------



## 123disco (9. Dezember 2015)

Edit:
..das alte E1 hier hat 13,8
+ float x2  + 150g
+ popolifter +300g
+ Reifen 600g (puuh schwere Teile)
+ Pedale 50g
+ Bash +50
+ saint +50g
- G1 Rahmen -200g
- Lenker -50g
- lrs -50g
- vorbau -50g
- Race face kurbel -200g (wau, edles Teil)
- Sattel -50g
+irgendwas und  Folie 44g
... +644g = 14,444 inkl Pedale


----------



## Maledivo (9. Dezember 2015)

Du hast XTR mit Saint Sättel - Mehrgewicht zu XT schätze ich 50 gr.

300 gr. Mehrgewicht wegen Popolift

300 gr. Mehrgewicht wegen Fox X2

Ich würde jetzt sagen 14,3 kg, allermaximal 14,5 kg


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Dezember 2015)

wow, einer von euch sehr nah dran!
Das kann was werden mit dem Wein.


----------



## Maledivo (9. Dezember 2015)

Erster Schätzung wäre 13,75 / zweite Schätzung habe ich 14,30 angegeben.

Dann mache ich genau in der Mitte, es wäre 14,025 kg.


----------



## Aldetruller (10. Dezember 2015)

14,25kg! Bilder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (10. Dezember 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Edit:
> ..das alte E1 hier hat 13,8
> + float x2  + 150g
> + popolifter +300g
> ...



Wie kommst Du darauf an dass Reifen so schwer sind? HR2 3C wiegt 920 gr. und DHR2 3C 885 gr. Würde 5-600 gr. von Deiner Liste abziehen.

@RockyRider66  hat XTR Hebel mit Saint Sättel, das wäre keine volle 50 gr. Mehrgewicht.

Reste könnte stimmen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2015)

Heute Nachmittag geb ich das tasächliche Gewicht preis.
Ihr kreist es aber langsam ganz gut ein...

Dann muss siche in anderer was ausdenken als Winterzeitvertreib.


----------



## Maledivo (10. Dezember 2015)

Zur Überblick:

@XDennisX 13,58 kg
@Maledivo 13,75 kg
@Bensemer 13,9 kg
@mmoody 13,95 kg
@Aldetruller 14,25 kg
@NSUler 14,35 kg
@123disco 14,44 kg
@Mr. Nice 14,58 kg
@grosser 14,70 kg


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. Dezember 2015)

Glaube keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vQHH1u9aviIH7FiQpWt3MKCf75nsdffx9gE3rhwwHDs/edit?pli=1#gid=0

RockyRider66 13,8 kg
123disco 13,8kg
ScottRog69 13,9 kg
Ride-on-Chris 16,8kg
düst__ 14,9 kg
liquidsky 14,7 kg
Stonesmarco ca.14,5 kg
Maledivo ca. 13,6 kg
Dirk Nennen ca. 15 kg
siem ca.14,5 kg
mmoody 13,9 kg

Schnitt 14,5kg


----------



## Bensemer (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich  bleibe bei den 13,9 und freue mich auf den Wein


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2015)

Ahrgh!
Die scheiß Tabelle....

Da ich nicht der Grammfuchser bin habe ich auch nur eine olle Kofferwaage vom Aldi.

Wegen der Ungenauigkeit bekommen der ersten beiden Plätze einen Heilwein von mir.


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es unter 14 kg ist... ich hatte mit 15,8 kg auch eher ein Big Size Model 






Mein 2013er G1 ist jetzt zwar leichter aber trotz Titanschrauben immer noch nicht sub 14 Kg... von daher mein Tipp : 14,58 Kg


----------



## Maledivo (10. Dezember 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Zur Überblick:
> 
> @XDennisX 13,58 kg
> @Maledivo 13,75 kg
> ...



Aktualisiert


----------



## 123disco (10. Dezember 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf an dass Reifen so schwer sind? HR2 3C wiegt 920 gr. und DHR2 3C 885 gr. Würde 5-600 gr. von Deiner Liste abziehen.
> 
> @RockyRider66  hat XTR Hebel mit Saint Sättel, das wäre keine volle 50 gr. Mehrgewicht.
> 
> Reste könnte stimmen.


Der RotwildTabelle mit 13,8 hab ich statistikungläubig eh nicht viel Beachtung geschenkt und mein Bike umgerechnet. 600g zu Schwalbe MM/NN Kombi evtl was hoch und nur +300g (Stimmen die Angabe denn bei Maxxis in Praxis & Datenblatt?) ..somit 14,144..hab aber schon mit 14,444 überboten - muss man zu stehen;-(

Wenn man alter Angabe glaubt,  muss man nur +340g Stütze (520-180) und -200g Rahmen ( 3300 - 3100) von 13,8 ausrechnen..Da freut sich natürlich einer, wenn die magische 13 vorn auftaucht..Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (10. Dezember 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Der RotwildTabelle mit 13,8 hab ich statistikungläubig eh nicht viel Beachtung geschenkt und mein Bike umgerechnet. 600g zu Schwalbe MM/NN Kombi evtl was hoch und nur +300g (Stimmen die Angabe denn bei Maxxis in Praxis & Datenblatt?) ..somit 14,144..hab aber schon mit 14,444 überboten - muss man zu stehen;-(
> 
> Wenn man alter Angabe glaubt,  muss man nur +340g Stütze (520-180) und -200g Rahmen ( 3300 - 3100) von 13,8 ausrechnen..Da freut sich natürlich einer, wenn die magische 13 vorn auftaucht..Glückwunsch



Bei meinem dreien Maxxis sind die Gewichte sogar unterschritten.

Habe auch das Gefühl dass @RockyRider66 uns irreführen möchte als er Fox X2, 2 Fach und Maxxis Schlappen reingeschrieben hat.

Ich gehe davon aus dass er alle überraschen wird, ...

Wenn ich es mit meinem E1 vergleiche, wird es bei ihm nicht viel schwerer sein.

Es tendiert eher zur magische 13,×× kg.

Ist dem Rockyrider zu trauen .

Egal was am Ende für Zahl kommt, jedenfalls hat er ein schönes Bike und er kann uns demnächst wieder in Pfälzer Wald führen. Fang lieber an mit Eure Frauen zu verhandeln dass Ihr dieses Wochenende freibekommt.


----------



## mmoody (10. Dezember 2015)

13,95


----------



## Maledivo (10. Dezember 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Zur Überblick:
> 
> @XDennisX 13,58 kg
> @Maledivo 13,75 kg
> ...



Aktualisiert


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2015)

Ja Sack und Asche!
Der letzte Beitrag liegt nur 10g daneben. 
Ich hab 13,96kg gemessen.

Unter dem Strich kann man sagen, dass Rotwild vom E1 zum G1 einiges abgespeckt hat.

Allen Danke fürs Mitspiel.

Und jetzt ab zu den Frauen und schön lieb sein....
Freu mich schon auf das nächste Treffen und den Heilwein.


----------



## Maledivo (10. Dezember 2015)

Wusste, dass du die magische 13,xxl kg nicht überschreitest. 

Für ein Gravity-Bike sensationeller Gewicht. Für Enduro ein Traumgewicht.

Freue mich schon auf nächsten Pfalz-Treffen.


----------



## Aldetruller (10. Dezember 2015)

Und wo sind die Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (10. Dezember 2015)

Aldetruller schrieb:


> Und wo sind die Bilder?


..ohne Bilder glaube ich hier eh nix mehr.
...und ohne Fahrbericht, wie das Stummelheck gefällt eh nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ..ohne Bilder glaube ich hier eh nix mehr.
> ...und ohne Fahrbericht, wie das Stummelheck gefällt eh nicht.



Der Ausdruck "Stummelheck" ist sehr treffend.
Ich gebe zu, dass das optisch schon ins Auge fällt und ich den Rahmen mit dem Zollstock  nachgemessen habe- ist aber vornrum alles gleich geblieben.

Im Hinterbau (KEFÜ, Reifen, Umwerfer usw.) geht es schon eng zu.
Gefahren bin ich noch nicht.
Ich werde morgen mal alle Leitungen sauber verlegen und am WE eine Runde drehen.

Fotos kommen noch.


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Dezember 2015)

Ein G1 unter 14 KG war doch auch mal unter den Vorschlägen für Bike der Woche --- allerd. ohne Remote Sattelstütze.





Partsliste: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1649871


----------



## heizer1980 (10. Dezember 2015)

Geniales Gewicht was der Rocky da so an den Tag legt. Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Spielzeug, bin mal auf die Vergleichsausfahrt der beiden gegensätzlichen G1 gespannt.


----------



## abi_1984 (10. Dezember 2015)

Toll, da schau ich mal nen Tag nicht hier rein und verpasse RockyRider66s spannende Schätzfrage samt Chance auf den Heilwein...
Ist aber insofern nicht ganz so schlimm, weil ich eh ziemlich daneben gelegen hätte. Sub 14kg hätte ich dann doch nicht gedacht.
Glückwunsch nach Lahnstein zu dem Bomben-Wert!


Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich aber festgestellt ich mein schon gar nicht mehr so neues R.X1 27,5 bisher weder gewogen noch in dem schönen Google Spreadsheet verewigt habe. Ist jetzt nachgeholt.
Dass es mit 14,18kg in XL an der Waage hängt hat mich dann aber vorhin doch heftig irritiert.
Dann habe ich aber gedanklich 200 Gramm Dreck weggeputzt, 80 Gramm Milchreste aus den Reifen rausgekratzt und mir noch 50 Gramm feinsten roten Lack weggedacht.
Schon passt es wieder ;-)


----------



## 123disco (10. Dezember 2015)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Toll, da schau ich mal nen Tag nicht hier rein und verpasse RockyRider66s spannende Schätzfrage samt Chance auf den Heilwein...
> Ist aber insofern nicht ganz so schlimm, weil ich eh ziemlich daneben gelegen hätte. Sub 14kg hätte ich dann doch nicht gedacht.
> Glückwunsch nach Lahnstein zu dem Bomben-Wert!
> 
> ...


14,1x ist doch passendes Gewicht für nen x1!
Das Rshmengewicht  G=exE ist jetzt auch nicht so viel schwerer, wie das X ..und wenn jemand die leichteste Kurbel am Markt verbaut und mit Kohlenstofflenkern hantiert, braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass die 13 vorn rauskommt. ( ich hab am meisten mit MagicMary und NobbyNic-Kombi rausgeholt. Die 250g Xpedo Spry Pedale holen Dank 38€ / 100g Ersparnis nochmal Preis/g mäßig richtig was raus)


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2015)

ich glaub die 27,5" Latexmilch wiegt auch mehr als die für 26".

Aber ich denke das Gewicht ist nur eine Art Selbstbefriedung für den Winter weil wir nicht wirklich auf den Bock kommen.
Im Sommer kräht da kein Schwanz nach, oder?


----------



## 123disco (11. Dezember 2015)

..na dann viel Spaß bei zukünftigen Popokurven...da bleibt Kraft in den Händen für andere Techniken


----------



## Bolzer1711 (13. Dezember 2015)

.....so heute habe ich mein neues R.X1 abgeholt 

Was soll ich sagen, mir gefällt es total, passt alles...   bin echt gespannt was es wirklich kann, die kurze Installationsrunde gibt da noch keinen Aufschluss. Freue mich schon auf die erste lange Tour mit schönen Trails...

Erstes wiegen... 13,8 kg mit Pedale





Nur ein Handybild...  es kommen bessere


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Dezember 2015)

Da ist das Christkind aber reichlich früh bei dir dran gewesen....  

Mal schauen, ob´s mir nicht die Tage auch noch ein paar Sachen bringt. So weit voneinander wohnen wir immerhin nicht entfernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (13. Dezember 2015)

Schön
Gleich ne andere Kurbel montieren lassen.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (13. Dezember 2015)

Da ist es endlich


----------



## Kiefer (13. Dezember 2015)

@Bolzer1711, sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## Bensemer (13. Dezember 2015)

@NSUler Dein Bild sieht man nicht.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (13. Dezember 2015)

Bensemer schrieb:


> @NSUler Dein Bild sieht man nicht.



Das merke ich auch gerade...


----------



## Fast4ward79 (13. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Orakel (13. Dezember 2015)

könnt ihr den Weihnachtsmann mal bei mir vorbeischicken
@NSUler 
mit ner schicken MT 7 (?), bin mal gespannt was du von ihr berichten kannst


----------



## Fast4ward79 (13. Dezember 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> könnt ihr den Weihnachtsmann mal bei mir vorbeischicken
> @NSUler
> mit ner schicken MT 7 (?), bin mal gespannt was du von ihr berichten kannst



Ja das ist eine MT7. Mit der XT (203/180) bin ich bei meinem X2 nicht ganz so zufrieden.... Deshalb war es an der Zeit etwas neues auszuprobieren. 
Die ersten Meter gestern bei Matthias vor dem Laden brachten natürlich wenig Erkenntnisse...


----------



## Bolzer1711 (13. Dezember 2015)

....das Christkind war dieses Jahr richtig nett zu mir  und wollte mich nicht mehr warten lassen...

Ja...  Race Face Atlas Kurbel mit 28T Blatt, Atlas Lenker und Vorbau, dann die MT7 Bremse und das 10-42 Shimano Ritzel..  genau wie ich es haben wollte, der nächste Sommer kann kommen  die Motivation steht da...

@NSUler 
Rotwild scheint einige Christkinder angestellt zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Dezember 2015)

Warum auf den nächsten Sommer warten? 

Ich hab mich gestern in fremdem Gefielde einsauen.

So richtig bis zum Kragenknopf...


----------



## Fast4ward79 (13. Dezember 2015)

Könnt ihr mir ein gutes Pressfit (BB92) Innenlager empfehlen?
Mein XT dreht sich seit der letzten Ausfahrt nur noch sehr widerwillig.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Dezember 2015)

NSUler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 444160



Jetzt erkenne ich das Rad wieder.
Habe ich am Freitag in Cochem im Laden gesehen und mich für die Bremse interessiert.
Von der MT7 hört man bis jetzt nur Gutes. Allerdings finde ich die Hebel nicht gerade ästhetisch. Die sind schon sehr groß.

Gute Wahl mit dem E1 getroffen. Hast du es mal gewogen?


----------



## [email protected] (13. Dezember 2015)

NSUler schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir ein gutes Pressfit (BB92) Innenlager empfehlen?
> Mein XT dreht sich seit der letzten Ausfahrt nur noch sehr widerwillig.



https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...-Hollowtech-II-Pressfit-41x89-5-92-mm-p36040/

Das hier läuft in meinem E1 seit September 2014 ohne Probleme.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Dezember 2015)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> .....so heute habe ich mein neues R.X1 abgeholt
> 
> Was soll ich sagen, mir gefällt es total, passt alles...   bin echt gespannt was es wirklich kann, die kurze Installationsrunde gibt da noch keinen Aufschluss. Freue mich schon auf die erste lange Tour mit schönen Trails...
> 
> ...



Sind das Plusreifen oder sehen die Nobby Nic nur so voluminös aus?


----------



## Fast4ward79 (13. Dezember 2015)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Jetzt erkenne ich das Rad wieder.
> Habe ich am Freitag in Cochem im Laden gesehen und mich für die Bremse interessiert.
> Von der MT7 hört man bis jetzt nur Gutes. Allerdings finde ich die Hebel nicht gerade ästhetisch. Die sind schon sehr groß.
> 
> Gute Wahl mit dem E1 getroffen. Hast du es mal gewogen?



Ja habe ich. 14,5Kg mit Schlauchreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (13. Dezember 2015)

...heute die ersten 39 km auf Asphalt eingefahren und die Sitzposition optimiert, das Rad rollt richtig gut. In den nächsten Tagen den Reifendruck und die Federgabel/Dämpfer aufeinander abstimmen...   Tagen, denke das wird sicher noch ein paar Wochen dauern.

Vom Fahrgefühl genial   ....spielerisch, agil und trotzdem laufruhig würde ich sagen, weiss das passt nicht ganz. Lenkbefehle werden prompt umgesetzt, es scheint sehr steif zu sein. Klar, es ist kein Sprintwunder, das machen die breiten Reifen, aber wenn sie mal rollen, dann rollen sie über alles weg 

Freue mich schon auf den ersten Besuch im Wald...  





@RockyRider66 
 fahre ganzjährig bike...  nur heute wollte ich es noch nicht einsauen, aber nächste Woche gehts in den Wald, versprochen!!!

@[email protected] 
das sind 2,8 NobbyNic


----------



## Bensemer (13. Dezember 2015)

@Bolzer1711 Was hast du da in der Büchse? Werkzeug, Schlauch, ... Das ist ja keine Trinkflasche?


----------



## grosser (13. Dezember 2015)

*@Bolzer1711*
schönes Bike!!


----------



## [email protected] (13. Dezember 2015)

@Bolzer1711

Bremse scheint ja eine Magura MT5 (?) zu sein. Was sind das für Bremsscheiben?


----------



## grosser (13. Dezember 2015)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Bolzer1711
> 
> Bremse scheint ja eine Magura MT5 (?) zu sein. Was sind das für Bremsscheiben?


Bremsscheiben sind --> magura storm hc


----------



## Bolzer1711 (13. Dezember 2015)

@Bensemer 
...2 Schläuche, aber gut dass du es sagst...  da müssen jetzt 27,5er rein, Kettennieter, Multitool, Kabelbinder etc.

@[email protected] 
...das sind die MT7 und es sind 203/180 Storm

@grosser 
...musste auf meine alte Tage mal etwas innovativ werden  27,5 plus


----------



## heizer1980 (13. Dezember 2015)

Schicke Räder, der Weihnachtsmann war wohl fleißig. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Dezember 2015)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @Bensemer
> ...2 Schläuche, aber gut dass du es sagst...  da müssen jetzt 27,5er rein, Kettennieter, Multitool, Kabelbinder etc.
> 
> @[email protected]
> ...




Bei der schwarzen Dose musste ich zuerst an nen eBike Akku denken... 

Andere Schläuche brauchst du bei 27,5  auch nicht zu nehmen - da passt auch der alte 26 Zoll noch ohne Probleme.  Okay, bei 27,5 Plus und 2.8 NN keine Ahnung aber würde mich Wundern wenn nicht...  ich selbst musste vor ein paar Wochen einen 26iger in ein 29er reinmachen da ich den falschen Ersatzschlauch eingepackt hatte. Ging überraschender Weise auch gut 

Das AMG Team fährt diese Kombi wohl regelmäßig...http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/10/29/profi-xc-bikes-die-raeder-der-damen-im-kurzcheck/


----------



## Fast4ward79 (14. Dezember 2015)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Schicke Räder, der Weihnachtsmann war wohl fleißig. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß damit.



Danke 
So wie die Wetterprognosen aktuell aussehen komme ich doch noch eher zum fahren als gedacht.


----------



## Maledivo (14. Dezember 2015)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ...heute die ersten 39 km auf Asphalt eingefahren und die Sitzposition optimiert, das Rad rollt richtig gut. In den nächsten Tagen den Reifendruck und die Federgabel/Dämpfer aufeinander abstimmen...   Tagen, denke das wird sicher noch ein paar Wochen dauern.
> 
> Vom Fahrgefühl genial   ....spielerisch, agil und trotzdem laufruhig würde ich sagen, weiss das passt nicht ganz. Lenkbefehle werden prompt umgesetzt, es scheint sehr steif zu sein. Klar, es ist kein Sprintwunder, das machen die breiten Reifen, aber wenn sie mal rollen, dann rollen sie über alles weg
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Bike! Rotwild ist gelungen diese sehr schöne Farbkombination zu gestalten!

Du wirst mit diesem Bike sehr viel Spaß haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (14. Dezember 2015)

NSUler schrieb:


> Danke
> So wie die Wetterprognosen aktuell aussehen komme ich doch noch eher zum fahren als gedacht.



 Viel Freude!

Nach dem Tour kommst Du mit Riesen  nach Hause, das bin ich mir jetzt schon sicher


----------



## Bolzer1711 (14. Dezember 2015)

@Mr. Nice 
 erwischt, dachte es merkt niemand...   ja, in der Dose ist der Akku für den versteckten e-Antrieb

Wusste nicht, dass man 26 Schläuche auch für 27,5er Reifen nutzen kann. Habe jetzt die Schwalbe Schläuche 21F, die laut Beschreibung bis Reifen der Dimension 3,0 gehen, drin. 

Grundsätzlich würde ich gerne tubless ausprobieren, habe aber den DT-Swiss tubless ready Kit für die XM481-Felgen nicht gefunden. Wenn es den mal zu kaufen gibt probiere ich mich daran...


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Dezember 2015)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @Mr. Nice
> erwischt, dachte es merkt niemand...   ja, in der Dose ist der Akku für den versteckten e-Antrieb
> 
> Wusste nicht, dass man 26 Schläuche auch für 27,5er Reifen nutzen kann. Habe jetzt die Schwalbe Schläuche 21F, die laut Beschreibung bis Reifen der Dimension 3,0 gehen, drin.
> ...


Du brauchst kein extra Kit.
Einfach das DT Tape (taugt!) und ein paar Schlauchlosventile rein.
Das Tape muss etwas breiter sein als die Innen- Nennweite der Felge damit es wirklich bis zum Felgenhorn geht.

Schreib Whizz- Wheels eine Mail, die antworten als DT Onlineshop umgehend.


----------



## 123disco (14. Dezember 2015)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @Mr. Nice
> ..Grundsätzlich würde ich gerne tubless ausprobieren, habe aber den DT-Swiss tubless ready Kit für die XM481-Felgen nicht gefunden. Wenn es den mal zu kaufen gibt probiere ich mich daran...


..genau - Kit braucht man nicht. Kauf dir die DT-Ventile 5-8€ , die Schwalbe(=NoTubes) - Milch 13€ und das (NoTubes=) Tesa-Band 14€ (Nr. check mal hier im Forum)...und dann viel Spaß beim HighSpeedPumpen;-)


----------



## chrs (14. Dezember 2015)

Hey Leute,
haut mal ein paar Vor- und Nachteile zum Umstieg von 2014er X1 aufs 2014er E1 raus.

Denke darüber nach von meinem X1 umzusteigen. Würden da alle alten Teile passen (bis auf Dämpfer)?  Habe eine 160er Pike..  Passt die zum E1?

Würde mich über ein paar Denkanstöße bzw. Tips freuen!


----------



## heizer1980 (14. Dezember 2015)

Auch die Zeiten der High Speed pumperei sind vorbei. Der kompressorlose Tubless-Fahrer greift heute eher zu sowas

http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-mobile-tubelesspumpe-von-airshot/

http://enduro-mtb.com/eurobike-2015...mtb.com/eurobike-2015-topeak-joeblow-booster/

Ein Kumpel hat die Bontrager Pumpe mit zur Megavalanche gehabt... Schon eine feine Sache. Und ich pumpe immer noch auf die High Speed Art... So wird es einem im Keller auch nicht kalt

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/02/08/bontrager-flash-charger-tlr-standpumpe-test/


----------



## C_dale (14. Dezember 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Zur Überblick:
> 
> @XDennisX 13,58 kg
> @Maledivo 13,75 kg
> ...


Nicht neu, aber immer wieder diskussionsfähig, wie schwer ist der Hirsch im wahren Leben?
Beim letzten Wiegen an einer elektronischen Waage hatte mein dicker Hirsch mit dem kurzen Geläuf (R.X1 26 Custom in Größe M) brutto 12,76 kg - netto (Ohne Pedale, Klingel, Tacho, Flaschenhalter und Strebenschutz) 12,34 kg. 



Der dünnere Hirsch mit dem langen Gelauf (R. C1 FS 29 Comp in Größe S) kam beim Wiegen auf 12,82 kg brutto, netto errechneten sich 12,38 kg.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (14. Dezember 2015)

@RockyRider66 und @123disco
...danke für die Tipps, werde mich mal gleich drum kümmern. Dann brauche ich ein 32 mm Felgenband, Dichtmilch von Schwalbe und Ventile...  sollte nicht das Problem sein.

Das mit der Boostpumpe scheint dafür auch nicht verkehrt zu sein...  Wollte mir eh eine neue Standpumpe kaufen. Bisher gibt es ja nur die Bontrager....


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Dezember 2015)

Du brauchst dieses Tape http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...66-m-notubes-stan-s-yellow-rim-tape-klebeband


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Dezember 2015)

das tesa war mir zu dick,  hab daher auf DT zurück gegriffen


----------



## 123disco (15. Dezember 2015)

C_dale schrieb:


> Nicht neu, aber immer wieder diskussionsfähig, wie schwer ist der Hirsch im wahren Leben?
> Beim letzten Wiegen an einer elektronischen Waage hatte mein dicker Hirsch mit dem kurzen Geläuf (R.X1 26 Custom in Größe M) brutto 12,76 kg - netto (Ohne Pedale, Klingel, Tacho, Flaschenhalter und Strebenschutz) 12,34 kg. Anhang anzeigen 444612
> Der dünnere Hirsch mit dem langen Gelauf (R. C1 FS 29 Comp in Größe S) kam beim Wiegen auf 12,82 kg brutto, netto errechneten sich 12,38 kg.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 444615


Hihi..Ho Ho.. ..das waren nicht die Gewichte unserer Räder, sondern die Schätzungen für so ein Rad hier, was sich nicht mit Bildern ins Forum traut

Ps. Dem Tesa/NoTubes -Band merkt man wirklich steife Herkunft als Industriepackband an. Da wird gern warm gefönt..

PsPs. @RockyRider66 fährst du noch die zusätzlichen roten DT Tubeless Felgenbänder, die den Reifen innen nochmal speziell abstützen? Oder war das nur vor TLR nötig, um Reifen auf Felge zu halten. Bisher hab ich mir nur einmal teilplatten NNic hinten bei Vollbremsung und Slide (böse! Macht man auch nicht ) rausgezogen


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Dezember 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> das tesa war mir zu dick,  hab daher auf DT zurück gegriffen



Echt`? Ich hab das DT auch zu Hause aber bei 6 oder waren es jetzt schon 7 LRS immer das Tesa - in 19/25mm - benutzt und bin mehr als zufrieden damit. Vorallem in Anbetracht des im Verhältnis zu DT & NoTubes günstigen Preises


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Dezember 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Echt`? Ich hab das DT auch zu Hause aber bei 6 oder waren es jetzt schon 7 LRS immer das Tesa - in 19/25mm - benutzt und bin mehr als zufrieden damit. Vorallem in Anbetracht des im Verhältnis zu DT & NoTubes günstigen Preises


Ich fand das zeug storrisch.
Außerdem sind mir 25mm Bandbreite für eine 25mm breite Felge etwas zu schmal.


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt bei der Verarbeitung in der Tat bessere aber wie gesagt P/L überragend....

Aber was ist an 25mm Bandbreite für 25mm Innenmaulweite zu schmal? Hat bei meiner Spine 1501 und Flow Ex perfekt gepasst


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Dezember 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Es gibt bei der Verarbeitung in der Tat bessere aber wie gesagt P/L überragend....
> 
> Aber was ist an 25mm Bandbreite für 25mm Innenmaulweite zu schmal? Hat bei meiner Spine 1501 und Flow Ex perfekt gepasst


Wenn das Klebeband nicht wirklich knirsch von Felgenhorn zu Felgenhorn geht kann schnell Milch unter den Rand des Bandes geraten.
Dann löst es sich gerne, erst recht wenn man oft die Reifen wechselt.

DT hat mir damals das 27mm Band (?) für die 25mm Felge empfohlen, das passt dann perfekt.
Hat schon einige Reifenwechsel mitgemacht und hat sich nirgends gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (15. Dezember 2015)

.."knirsch" trifft es gut. Man muß das Tesa mit ordentlich Zug am besten auf angeföhnt/gewärmte Felge aufziehen, damit es gedehnt, blasenfrei!! und satt sitzt. Mag sein, daß DT besser ist, zahlen wollte ich deren normal heftige Aufpreise noch nie gerne...
(ausser bei den recht günstigen Ventilen, die es für 4,95Euro bei Schaltwerk gibt und die ich super finde)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. Dezember 2015)

Der Weihnachtsmann ist dieses Jahr sehr unvorsichtig. Hat bei mir auch zu früh was fallen gelassen






Jetzt kann das 29er Winterrädchen aufgebaut werden


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Rotwild-Rider,

würde gerne an meinem 2014er E1 den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher machen. 

Kann jemand helfen, und mir sagen, welches Angle Set von Cane Cree dazu passt? Gabel ist Original. 

Danke schon mal im Voraus. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Dezember 2015)

mit einer Rolle kann man etwa 3 Laufräder kleben. 
Da kann man mit dem Preis leben würde ich sagen


----------



## chris-2 (16. Dezember 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Aber im Ernst,
> 
> das Bauteil auf das ich lange gewartet habe ist endlich eingetroffen.
> Besser gesagt, ich hatte Glück so ein Ding zu bekommen:



Ich weiß, es ist noch etwas früh, aber kannst Du schon eine Aussage bzgl. der Stütze machen.
Erster Eindruck oder was dich gerade zu der Easton gebracht hat. Ich suche zur Zeit eine Alternative zur KS LEV mit 150mm Hub bei 30,9mm.
Habe aber Bedenken, weil Easton oder Race Face ganz neu am Markt sind.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Dezember 2015)

Easton und RaceFace sind bis auf das Logo identisch und werden beide über BikeAction vertreiben und gewartet.
Ich hab mich für das Teil entschieden weil man das Prinzip von 9Fall8 (?) übernommen hat.

Die Stütze arbeitet mit sehr wenig Druck.
Gehalten wird der Sattel nicht üblich durch die Hydraulik oder Pneumatik, sondern über eine mech. Bremse.
Daher soll sie kaum anfällig gegen Temperaturschwankungen haben.
Außerdem (für mich das Wichtigste!) funktioniert sie auch, wenn Dichtungen o. ä. den Geist aufgegeben haben sollten.
Man bringt sie dann von Hand in die gewünschte Position und verriegelt dann wieder.

Verarbeitung macht einen hochwertigen Eindruck.
Funktionieren tut das Ding auch, bin aber erst wenig gefahren.

Was mir nicht gefällt ist der Betätigungshebel am Lenker.
Das starre Röhrchen für die Zugführung habe ich gegen was Biegsames ausgetauscht.
So klappt das besser.


----------



## chris-2 (16. Dezember 2015)

Hört sich doch gut. Danke für dir Info.


----------



## 123disco (16. Dezember 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Der Weihnachtsmann ist dieses Jahr sehr unvorsichtig. Hat bei mir auch zu früh was fallen gelassen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...der Nikolaus hat ein rotes Käppchen auf und dagelassen ..

Woaw, was der sonst so an neuen Rädern & Teilen verteilt hat : G-E-X ... mal sehen, wer das C und R noch bekommt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Dezember 2015)

Waren wir dieses Jahr alle sooo brav?


----------



## Fast4ward79 (16. Dezember 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Waren wir dieses Jahr alle sooo brav?


Auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timsky (16. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin da was am Überlegen dran: Den Fox-Dämpfer an meinem R.C1 FS 29 würde ich gerne durch einen RS Monarch ersetzen. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit so einem Umbau? Und welchen Tune sollte der Monarch haben?

Danke vorab!


----------



## Fast4ward79 (16. Dezember 2015)

Kann mir jemand die Maße vom X2 BB92 Innenlager nennen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Dezember 2015)

Du hast doch schon alles?
Glaube der Rahmen hat 42mm.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (16. Dezember 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du hast doch schon alles?
> Glaube der Rahmen hat 42mm.



Die Breite fehlt mir.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Dezember 2015)

92mm


----------



## Fast4ward79 (16. Dezember 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 92mm


Danke


----------



## 123disco (16. Dezember 2015)

Timsky schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich bin da was am Überlegen dran: Den Fox-Dämpfer an meinem R.C1 FS 29 würde ich gerne durch einen RS Monarch ersetzen. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit so einem Umbau? Und welchen Tune sollte der Monarch haben?
> Danke vorab!


..unzufrieden?

Keine Monarch-Erfahrung, hatte aber am C1 27,5 zunächst einen Dämpfer vom X1 (firm tune) mit zu großem Spacer 0,6 statt  0,2 für C1 (medium tune)  drin. Das Teil war hart wie Bock, unsensibel und latent spaßfrei fahrbar. 
Rotwild stimmt da schon ordentlich ab und daß der Monarch dann besser passt als optimaler Tune?


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Dezember 2015)

Egal welches Tune du nimmst, tendenziell wird der Hinterbau hölzern weil du eher über die Federung  (Luftkammer, statisch) als über die Dämpfung (Hydraulik, dynamisch) bei RS fährst.


----------



## jonalisa (17. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
habe jetzt meinen G1 26" Rahmen erhalten und gehöre somit wohl auch zu eurem Rudel.
Gleich vorweg eine Frage.
Kann die Kettenführung (ISCG05) direkt an den Rahmen geschraubt werden oder benötige ich einen Adapter wie bei den 2016er Modellen?
Habe leider keine Führung im Keller um zu kontrollieren und die Maße zu ermitteln finde ich als eher unpraktisch.
Danke
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Dezember 2015)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe jetzt meinen G1 26" Rahmen erhalten und gehöre somit wohl auch zu eurem Rudel.
> Gleich vorweg eine Frage.
> Kann die Kettenführung (ISCG05) direkt an den Rahmen geschraubt werden oder benötige ich einen Adapter wie bei den 2016er Modellen?
> ...


Ich habe meine KEFÜ ohne weiteren Adapter einfach so an den Rahmen anschrauben können.
So wie es die Rotwildmitarbeiter prophezeit haben und ich es nicht glauben wollte....


----------



## jonalisa (17. Dezember 2015)

Danke @RockyRider66.

So habe ich mir das Messen erspart.
Das mit der Aufnahme ist auf der Homepage und in diversen Shops etwas unverständlich ausgedrückt. Vielleicht hätte man nicht das Wort Adapter verwenden sollen, da es an anderen Bikes (siehe Modelle 2016 bzw. z.B. Canyon Torque) wirklich solche Adapterlösungen gibt.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall froh, dass es eine so einfache Lösung gibt.

@RockyRider66 Ich möchte vorne 22-36 mit Bashguard fahren und habe einen Shimano XTR E-Type 3fach Umwerfer. Glaubst du Letzterer könnte an den Rahmen mit dieser Kombi passen?
Klarerweise würde ich den Endanschlag über die Schrauben auf Zweifach regulieren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Dezember 2015)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Danke @RockyRider66.
> 
> So habe ich mir das Messen erspart.
> Das mit der Aufnahme ist auf der Homepage und in diversen Shops etwas unverständlich ausgedrückt. Vielleicht hätte man nicht das Wort Adapter verwenden sollen, da es an anderen Bikes (siehe Modelle 2016 bzw. z.B. Canyon Torque) wirklich solche Adapterlösungen gibt.
> ...



Der 3-fach Umwerfer dürfte funktionieren, hatte am E1 auch einen montiert.
Allerdings steht der ja weit oben raus, braucht man ja bei 2-fach gar nicht.

Ich habe jetzt an meinen alten 3-fach XTR Hebeln den neusten 2-fach Umwerfer für 11-fach, obwohl ich nur 10-fach fahre.
Geht einwandfrei und steht nicht mehr so hoch.


----------



## heizer1980 (17. Dezember 2015)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe jetzt meinen G1 26" Rahmen erhalten und gehöre somit wohl auch zu eurem Rudel.
> Gleich vorweg eine Frage.
> Kann die Kettenführung (ISCG05) direkt an den Rahmen geschraubt werden oder benötige ich einen Adapter wie bei den 2016er Modellen?
> ...



Na dann mal herzlich willkommen im Gehege


----------



## jonalisa (18. Dezember 2015)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Na dann mal herzlich willkommen im Gehege


Danke. Wir werden noch voneinander hören


----------



## jonalisa (18. Dezember 2015)

@RockyRider66 Danke für dein Statement. Ich werde es versuchen. Meiner ist auch 9-fach obwohl ich seit Jahren 10-fach fahre, bisher nie ein Problem gehabt. Optisch gesehen steht er recht hoch, aber technisch konnte ich keinen Mangel feststellen.
Welche Kettenblattkombi und welchen Bash fährst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Dezember 2015)

jonalisa schrieb:


> @RockyRider66 Danke für dein Statement. Ich werde es versuchen. Meiner ist auch 9-fach obwohl ich seit Jahren 10-fach fahre, bisher nie ein Problem gehabt. Optisch gesehen steht er recht hoch, aber technisch konnte ich keinen Mangel feststellen.
> Welche Kettenblattkombi und welchen Bash fährst du?


Fahre vorne 22/36 und Hinten 34/11


----------



## heizer1980 (18. Dezember 2015)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Danke. Wir werden noch voneinander hören




Aha... na dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Maledivo (18. Dezember 2015)

Cool, jetzt schon 3 G1 Biker, ... 

Morgen geht´s wieder zum einsauen , habe vorher extra mein Bike sauber gemacht !


----------



## jonalisa (18. Dezember 2015)

Danke @RockyRider66.

Fühl mich bei euch hier schon richtig wohl und bestens aufgehoben


----------



## 123disco (19. Dezember 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Cool, jetzt schon 3 G1 Biker, ...
> 
> Morgen geht´s wieder zum einsauen , habe vorher extra mein Bike sauber gemacht !


..endlich findet das G1 hier mal mehr Beachtung .. nachdem immer mehr weisse E1 in Rente gehen.


----------



## Maledivo (19. Dezember 2015)

War heute wieder biken - tolles Wetter - habe die Trails ganz alleine für mich ! Wo sind alle?

Am Anfang war es noch ganz sauber, ...




 
aber nicht mehr lange 



 
Ich liebe Shorty, ... 
Nach 35 km und 1000 hm - dann darf ich an Feiertagen ein wenig mehr essen


----------



## Maledivo (19. Dezember 2015)

Bin froh, dass im RW Forum kaum bis keine EBiker gibt, ...  oder verstecken sie sich?

An einer Uphillstrecke hat mich ein Haibike-Fahrer überholt - natürlich mit 4-Facher Geschwindigkeit.

An der Grillhütte habe ich ihn getroffen - staunte, der ist maximal 20 Jahre jung. Sogar fährt er mit seinem Enduro (!!!) auf breitem Waldweg downhill statt an naheliegende Trails. Das soll Sport sein?  Der soll ne Mofa kaufen!

Obwohl Rotwild in fast jeder Sparte ein Ebike bietet - scheint es nicht weit verbreitet zu sein 

Natürlich habe ich Verständnis wenn jemand wegen gesundheitliche oder altersliche Gründen auf Ebike ausweichen mus.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. Dezember 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> War heute wieder biken - tolles Wetter - habe die Trails ganz alleine für mich ! Wo sind alle?
> 
> Am Anfang war es noch ganz sauber, ...
> 
> ...




Ja, so ungefähr wars bei mir auch. ;-) 
Waren nur wenige unterwegs bei diesen "winterlichen" Temperaturen.  ;-)))))

Versteh mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch, aber machst du für Fotos deine Sattelstütze immer runter, oder ist das einfach deine Sitzhöhe?


----------



## Maledivo (19. Dezember 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Ja, so ungefähr wars bei mir auch. ;-)
> Waren nur wenige unterwegs bei diesen "winterlichen" Temperaturen.  ;-)))))
> 
> Versteh mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch, aber machst du für Fotos deine Sattelstütze immer runter, oder ist das einfach deine Sitzhöhe?



Bin auch nur 1,40 m "groß". . Nee, ich komme unmittelbar vom Trails und da gehört Sattelstütze runter.

Richtige Höhe bei mir wäre:


----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. Dezember 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Bin auch nur 1,40 m "groß". . Nee, ich komme unmittelbar vom Trails und da gehört Sattelstütze runter.
> 
> Richtige Höhe bei mir wäre:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 445758



Na da bin ich ja beruhigt. 
Bei mir sieht es auch immer nach Antennenmast aus. 
War schon neidig, du könntest eine sooooooo entspannte Sitzhaltung haben. ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (19. Dezember 2015)




----------



## dopero (19. Dezember 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Bin froh, dass im RW Forum kaum bis keine EBiker gibt, ...  oder verstecken sie sich?


Nö, die warten alle seit Monaten oder sogar Jahren auf die Lieferung Ihrer Räder.
Die diesjährige Ankündigung das ab Ende November alle Räder lieferbar sind war ja auch diesmal wieder eine Ente.


----------



## dopingfrei (19. Dezember 2015)

warte leider noch auf antwort von rotwild, daher zusätzlich hier die frage:

gibt es die rosetten (?) an der wippe in schwarz?
alternative wäre neu eloxieren lassen.


----------



## Maledivo (19. Dezember 2015)

dopero schrieb:


> Nö, die warten alle seit Monaten oder sogar Jahren auf die Lieferung Ihrer Räder.
> Die diesjährige Ankündigung das ab Ende November alle Räder lieferbar sind war ja auch diesmal wieder eine Ente.



Von mir aus können sie ruhig in 50 Jahren liefern ! Dann müssen Canyon etwas Mühe geben, um es zu toppen !


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Dezember 2015)

dopingfrei schrieb:


> warte leider noch auf antwort von rotwild, daher zusätzlich hier die frage:
> 
> gibt es die rosetten (?) an der wippe in schwarz?
> alternative wäre neu eloxieren lassen.


Die hab ich besher nur in rot gesehen, auch am 2015er G1.


----------



## 123disco (19. Dezember 2015)

dopingfrei schrieb:


> warte leider noch auf antwort von rotwild, daher zusätzlich hier die frage:
> 
> gibt es die rosetten (?) an der wippe in schwarz?
> alternative wäre neu eloxieren lassen.


..kenne noch silber

http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f3/16/1673/1673534-r147rdi4zb2i-2014_07_3018_08_27-medium.jpg


----------



## Maledivo (19. Dezember 2015)

dopingfrei schrieb:


> warte leider noch auf antwort von rotwild, daher zusätzlich hier die frage:
> 
> gibt es die rosetten (?) an der wippe in schwarz?
> alternative wäre neu eloxieren lassen.



Bei E1 2015 gab es in blau!


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Dezember 2015)

Ohhh, bin wohl nicht so auf Farbe fixiert. ....


----------



## Maledivo (19. Dezember 2015)

dopingfrei schrieb:


> warte leider noch auf antwort von rotwild, daher zusätzlich hier die frage:
> 
> gibt es die rosetten (?) an der wippe in schwarz?
> alternative wäre neu eloxieren lassen.



Habe gute Nachricht, es gibt tatsächlich in schwarz (Rotwild G1 2016):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopingfrei (19. Dezember 2015)

da schau ich doch mal, ob man die als ersatzteil beziehen kann.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Dezember 2015)

Rotwild.


----------



## XDennisX (20. Dezember 2015)

@Maledivo 

Bist du schon mal das e1 als E-Bike gefahren? 
Ich habe mich bei den diesjährigen performance days auch "unbeliebt" gemacht und bin in der normalen Gruppe ein e-Bike gefahren! Warum? Weil ich's mal testen wollte. Mittlerweile bin ich noch des E1+ gefahren. Und es macht einfach Mega Spaß! Es geht mir da hauptsächlich um die Geschwindigkeit und Leichtigkeit welche man in Teilen der Trails erreicht welche bergauf gehen!
Oder wenn man eine selbstgebaute Strecke im Wald hat und nicht ständig aus eigener Kraft hochfahren will. 

Sportlich gesehen ist es natürlich eine andere Geschichte, aber Spaß macht's auf jeden Fall!!!
Und wenn die Entwicklung so weiter läuft, dann sind die biken in 5 Jahren optisch und technisch ne Wucht!


----------



## heizer1980 (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab es auch mal kurz probiert. Beschleunigung macht schon Laune aber ich habe mich nicht getraut zu fragen, ob ich damit mal den Pit Blanc runter darf 
Ist bestimmt lustig


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Dezember 2015)

Wenn sich die aktuell noch fit fühlenden alten Säcke ( wo ich mich dazu zähle ) ins gesetzte Alter begeben und immer noch Spaß am Trailjagen haben wollen, führt kein Weg an einem E- BIKE vorbei. Letztes Jahr hatten wir in Riva unseren Frauen welche ausgeliehen und sie hatten mächtig Spaß daran, uns am Berg in Grund und Boden zu fahren. Wir haben mal kurz getauscht, da stand der Entschluss fürs Alter fest.


----------



## 123disco (20. Dezember 2015)

..wenn ich dann (noch) älter bin, hol ich mir eher Viagra 
..und Versuch solang es geht im Trail um mich zu treten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (20. Dezember 2015)

Klar macht es auch Sinn, wenn man weiterhin seine gewohnten Touren fahren will und nicht mehr so konditionell auf 100% ist.

Ich blicke hier im Forum ja immer sehr neidisch auf die Leute die jährlich 2500km und mehr fahren.
Zudem möchte ich unbedingt mal beim privat veranstalteten Rotwild treffen mitmachen und wenn ich wie dieses Jahr kaum zum fahren komme, wäre ich mit + wenigstens bergauf keine Bremse ;-)


----------



## grosser (20. Dezember 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ..wenn ich dann (noch) älter bin, hol ich mir eher Viagra
> ..und Versuch solang es geht im Trail um mich zu treten


im Trail musst du dann aber höllisch aufpassen, dass du nicht mit deinem Oberrohr hängen bleibst!


----------



## Maledivo (20. Dezember 2015)

XDennisX schrieb:


> @Maledivo
> 
> Bist du schon mal das e1 als E-Bike gefahren?
> Ich habe mich bei den diesjährigen performance days auch "unbeliebt" gemacht und bin in der normalen Gruppe ein e-Bike gefahren! Warum? Weil ich's mal testen wollte. Mittlerweile bin ich noch des E1+ gefahren. Und es macht einfach Mega Spaß! Es geht mir da hauptsächlich um die Geschwindigkeit und Leichtigkeit welche man in Teilen der Trails erreicht welche bergauf gehen!
> ...



Nein, bin ich nicht. MTB ist für mich "Freiheit", da sollte der Mensch noch selbst "eigene Leistung" bringen, solange es noch möglich ist.

Das Gefühl den Berg aus eigener Kraft zu erreichen und danach mit breitem Grinsen Downhill zu fahren ist für mich unbezahlbar.

Hier in Koblenz gibt es alle Trails die man selbst hochfahren muss, da bin ich wohl gewohnt ohne fremde Mittel zu holen. Jedes Mal wenn ich zuhause bin, sagt meine Frau, ich bin wie ausgewechselt - voll . Also habe ich es richtig gemacht!


----------



## Maledivo (20. Dezember 2015)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Klar macht es auch Sinn, wenn man weiterhin seine gewohnten Touren fahren will und nicht mehr so konditionell auf 100% ist.
> 
> Ich blicke hier im Forum ja immer sehr neidisch auf die Leute die jährlich 2500km und mehr fahren.
> Zudem möchte ich unbedingt mal beim privat veranstalteten Rotwild treffen mitmachen und wenn ich wie dieses Jahr kaum zum fahren komme, wäre ich mit + wenigstens bergauf keine Bremse ;-)



Hoffe, dass das Jahr 2016 für dich mehr freie Tagen gibt, wo Du mit Deinem E1 die Wälder unsicher machst.


----------



## Orakel (20. Dezember 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Waren wir dieses Jahr alle sooo brav?


eigentlich ja, aber er (der Weihnachtsmann) hat schon vor der Bescherung gemeint, es geht no a bissle bräver, dann gibts nächstes jahr was grosses (27,5")


----------



## dopero (20. Dezember 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Nein, bin ich nicht. MTB ist für mich "Freiheit", da sollte der Mensch noch selbst "eigene Leistung" bringen, solange es noch möglich ist.


Eben. E-MTB ist für mich die Freiheit überhaupt wieder Touren fahren zu können.
Muss ich mir den Bedarf jetzt deswegen etwa schriftliche Bestätigen lassen und als äußere Kennzeichnung vielleicht noch eine auffällige Armbinde tragen, damit ich auf dem Trail nicht von Radikalen angefallen werde?


----------



## heizer1980 (20. Dezember 2015)

Männers alles gut... Jeder wie er mag und das ist das tolle an unserem Sport und Hobby. Mountainbiken kann man auf so viele verschiedene Arten ausleben. Egal ob aus eigener Kraft, Lift unterstützt oder mit Verlängerungskabel, wir kommen alle hoch und haben Spaß runter. Und ich habe gehört, es soll sogar Biker geben, die hoch alles geben und runter dann eher auf der Autobahn runter Rasen ;-)
So nun habt euch lieb und stellt das gute Miteinander wieder ein hier. Es braucht sich keiner rechtfertigen und Schw...längenvergleiche werden am Runden Tisch, in Weingläsern ausgeführt.


----------



## Maledivo (20. Dezember 2015)

@heizer1980


----------



## jonalisa (20. Dezember 2015)

@heizer1980 Bin ähnlich alt wie du (1981) und sehe das genauso. Allerdings habe ich sowohl bergauf als auch bergab Spaß 
Habe ja gesagt wir hören noch voneinander


----------



## heizer1980 (20. Dezember 2015)

jonalisa schrieb:


> @heizer1980 Bin ähnlich alt wie du (1981) und sehe das genauso. Allerdings habe ich sowohl bergauf als auch bergab Spaß
> Habe ja gesagt wir *Biken noch miteinander*



Hab dich mal korrigiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (20. Dezember 2015)

..woran erkennt man einen Veganer?  Er wird es dir sagen ..und ist spassfrei bei dem Thema.

Woran erkennt man E-Biker..?


----------



## Bolzer1711 (20. Dezember 2015)

.....heute grinse ich nur noch

Heute war ich mit meinem neuen X1 im Wald unterwegs, wie versprochen RockyRider66 ...  und habe es etwas eingesaut. So genial, das rollt perfekt...  bergauf kosten die 2,8ter Reifen etwas mehr Körner, aber nicht soviel wie gedacht...   der Unterschied ist wirklich nicht sehr groß. Wird das Geläuf etwas schmieriger oder grober hatte mein Kollege das Nachsehen, während er durchrutschte, sogar einmal absteigen musste, bin ich mit mächtig Grip hochgewalzt.

Bergab fühlen sich die 140mm nach mehr an, habe aber noch nicht den ganzen Federweg ausgenutzt, war aber auch nicht extrem unterwegs (für meine Verhältnisse )  ...bis das Fahrwerk 100% passt, das dauert noch und bedarf einiger Fahrten. Der Hinterbau ist nicht so plüschig wie bei meinem 26ziger X1, aber trotzdem sehr sensibel und liegt brutal satt auf dem Trail...   

Bin heute mit 1,2 bar in den Walzen unterwegs gewesen, werde vor der nächsten Fahrt auf 1,1 reduzieren...  mal sehen, vielleicht habe ich bis dahin schon auf tubless umgerüstet.
...vor lauter fahren und freuen habe ich ganz vergessen Fotos zu machen, sorry , daher noch einmal ein Altes:


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2015)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> .....heute grinse ich nur noch
> 
> Heute war ich mit meinem neuen X1 im Wald unterwegs, wie versprochen RockyRider66 ...  und habe es etwas eingesaut. So genial, das rollt perfekt...  bergauf kosten die 2,8ter Reifen etwas mehr Körner, aber nicht soviel wie gedacht...   der Unterschied ist wirklich nicht sehr groß. Wird das Geläuf etwas schmieriger oder grober hatte mein Kollege das Nachsehen, während er durchrutschte, sogar einmal absteigen musste, bin ich mit mächtig Grip hochgewalzt.
> 
> ...


Freut mich!
Kannst du mal messen welchen Hub der Dämpfer hat?
Also Luft raus und ganz einfedern, dann bis zum O-Ring messen.
Danke schon mal.

(51mm oder 57mm?)


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. Dezember 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Nein, bin ich nicht. MTB ist für mich "Freiheit", da sollte der Mensch noch selbst "eigene Leistung" bringen, solange es noch möglich ist.
> 
> Das Gefühl den Berg aus eigener Kraft zu erreichen und danach mit breitem Grinsen Downhill zu fahren ist für mich unbezahlbar.
> 
> Hier in Koblenz gibt es alle Trails die man selbst hochfahren muss, da bin ich wohl gewohnt ohne fremde Mittel zu holen. Jedes Mal wenn ich zuhause bin, sagt meine Frau, ich bin wie ausgewechselt - voll . Also habe ich es richtig gemacht!



Pedelec fahren ist für mich keine Frage des Alters und der Körperlichen Konstitution sondern eher der Zeit und des Umfang der Touren. Ich hab am Anfang ähnlich darüber gedacht aber stell dir vor du könntest in derselben Zeit die du bisher zur Verfügung hattest, die Anzahl der Abfahrten verdreifachen?? Leider geil 

Wenn du dabei dann bei den 3 fachen HM die Unterstützung nur auf Eco Modus stellst dann bist du min. so fertig wie bei deinen bisherigen Ausfahrten . 

Probier´s einfach mal aus


----------



## Maledivo (21. Dezember 2015)

@Mr. Nice 

Hast gut geschildert, da kommt man auf andere Sichtweise. 

Zum Glück ist in Koblenz die Traildichte ziemlich hoch, so dass man auf EBike nicht vermisst (es gibt nur zwei recht lange Uphillfahrten auf Asphalt (Anreise und Zwischendurch).

Ich bleibe jedoch lieber bei meinem guten E1 .


----------



## AnAx (21. Dezember 2015)

Kann einer der in letzter Zeit vermehrt auftretenden G1-Fahrer einen Vergleich zum 11er E1 ziehen bitte?

Bin angesichts des Rahmenpreises im Angebot auch in Versuchung


----------



## grosser (21. Dezember 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Ich hab am Anfang ähnlich darüber gedacht aber stell dir vor du könntest in derselben Zeit die du bisher zur Verfügung hattest, die Anzahl der Abfahrten verdreifachen?? Leider geil


Darin sehe ich gerade das Problem! Die Trails werden häufiger abgeschruppt und das höhere Gewicht der Bikes tragen auch noch ihren Beitrag dazu bei!
Vor 20 Jahren konnte ich den  Pregasina-Trail zum Tremalso noch ohne Probleme hochfahren, heute fast nicht mehr möglich! Es war damals noch ein Wanderweg und heute ist es eine Abfahrtsrinne. Diese Entwicklung sehe ich leider eigentlich überall.


----------



## 123disco (21. Dezember 2015)

..das Zunehmen der Fahrer und Fahrten sehe ich auch als das Problem; eigentlich einzige Problem und genaugenommen nicht mal E-Bike-Problem. Nur mit E werden es einfach immer mehr und zunehmend Leute, die früher gar nicht gefahren wären.

_Im Sinne von jeder Biker weniger, ist gut._

Ich sehe uns eh schon in abgesperrten kleinen Parks drängeln, da öffentlich Wege und Trails so durch sein werden, dass generelles Verbot erlassen werden wird. Verstehe es aber auch: Gestern beim Wandern im Lieblingstrailgebiet hatten wir eigentlich nur die Wahl zwischen Pferdematsch (Cholera) oder Bikespuren (Pest).

_In dem Sinn: ..jeder, wie er lustig ist ohne andere einzuschränken und dafür doch mal Sicht der anderen einnehmen_


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2015)

Hey ihr Zänkärsche,
ich möchte dann hier mal meine ersten Eindrücke vom Umstieg vom E1/ G1 schildern.
(bis auf den Umwerfer und die Sattelstütze habe ich alle Bauteile übernommen)

Beim ersten Aufsitzen habe ich keinen Unterschied feststellen können.
Wie auch, vorne rum ist alles wie beim E1.
Die ersten Meter zweigen auch keinen Unterschied, ich muss noch immer treten, genauso viel wie beim E1.

Was aber bemerkt ist der deutlich kürzere Hinterbau, das Bike fühlt sich etwas lebendiger an.

Bergauf steigt das Vorderrad beim G1 etwas leichter als beim E1.
Aber nicht so dass man ich mir Sorgen machen muss, eine Absenkung brauche ich nach wie vor nicht.

Bergab spürt man deutlich eine andere Gewichtsverteilung, sprich mehr Press am Hinterrad.
Das Vorderrad leicht machen oder anlupfen funktioniert mit weniger Krafteinsatz.
Richtungswechsel benötigen auch weniger Kraft.

Der sture Geradeauslauf des E1 ist nicht mehr zu spüren, dass ich aber besser um enge (Spitz-) Kehren komme konnte ich bisher noch nicht erfahren.

Ich habe auch extra für unsere Kölner Freunde das Kurvenfahren „über den Popo“ ausprobiert, sofern das meine Eier bei dem Matsch hergegeben haben.
Den Druck in der Kurve auf das Hinterrad zu kriegen ist einfacher.
Solange man im Grenzbereich zum Drift bleibt eine geile Sache- die mir leider nur selten gelingt.
Verlässt man allerdings den Grenzbereich überholt einen der kurze Arsch deutlich schneller, da muss ich mich dran gewöhnen und flux reagieren.

Unruhe im Bike konnte ich bei der Sauerei im Wald noch nicht feststellen, Vmax lag bisher bei 58km/h.

Dass der Hinterbau 5mm mehr Federweg hat spüre ich nicht.

Was mich aber besonders positiv überrascht ist das „Hinterbaufeeling“.
Ohne den Dämpfer großartig zu verändern habe ich den Eindruck, als würde er schneller arbeiten können und hätte weniger Masse.
Ich denke der Grund dafür ist auch der kurze Hinterbau. Die Masse des Hinterrades hat durch die kürzeren Kettenstreben scheinbar einen spürbar kleineren Hebel zum Rahmen.

FAZIT:
Das G1 fühlt sich quirliger an und fährt sich kräfteschonender als ein E1.
Beim Drift muss man den Arsch besser im Auge behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (21. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Zusammenfassung RR66!

Macht die Entscheidung, E1 behalten oder auf G1 umbauen, leider kaum einfacher. Sind beides tolle Rahmen...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Dezember 2015)

Wünsche Euch allen frohe Weihnachten 







Der kleine Partybereich meines Bekannten  
Demnächst wird dort entspannt.


----------



## Aldetruller (22. Dezember 2015)

Schöner Platz zum feiern! Einzig der Bitburger Kasten stört!! Schöne Feiertage euch allen!


----------



## Fast4ward79 (22. Dezember 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wünsche Euch allen frohe Weihnachten



Du bist ja kreativ . Schicke Stühle!


----------



## jonalisa (22. Dezember 2015)

AnAx schrieb:


> Kann einer der in letzter Zeit vermehrt auftretenden G1-Fahrer einen Vergleich zum 11er E1 ziehen bitte?
> 
> Bin angesichts des Rahmenpreises im Angebot auch in Versuchung



Kann dir leider kein Feedback geben, da mein Rahmen noch lange nicht aufgebaut sein wird. Meine Bikes schlummern im Winterschlaf.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Dezember 2015)

NSUler schrieb:


> Du bist ja kreativ . Schicke Stühle!



Oh sorry, da fehlt(e) eine Zeile. Das ist der Partybereich meines Bekannten. ER ist kreativ - und wie.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Dezember 2015)

grosser schrieb:


> Darin sehe ich gerade das Problem! Die Trails werden häufiger abgeschruppt und das höhere Gewicht der Bikes tragen auch noch ihren Beitrag dazu bei!
> Vor 20 Jahren konnte ich den  Pregasina-Trail zum Tremalso noch ohne Probleme hochfahren, heute fast nicht mehr möglich! Es war damals noch ein Wanderweg und heute ist es eine Abfahrtsrinne. Diese Entwicklung sehe ich leider eigentlich überall.



Sicherlich spielt auch die Häufigkeit der Nutzung eine Rolle aber primär liegt es leider am Verhalten der Nutzer... sprich die Leute sollten mal eher auf Ihre Fahrtechnik als auf ihr Material schauen- und, nein ich schreibe das nicht weil ich selbst ausgeb. Fahrtechniktrainer bin sondern viel mehr Interesse daran habe noch möglichst lange meine Lieblingsspots fahren zu dürfen.

Leider fördert das IBC durch die ganzen Shredder BdW Fotos genau das Gegenteil...


----------



## dopingfrei (22. Dezember 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Habe gute Nachricht, es gibt tatsächlich in schwarz (Rotwild G1 2016):
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 445853



laut rotwild leider nicht einzeln zu beziehen.
somit bleibt noch die lösung des umeloxierens.
tauschpartner zu finden wird sich eher schwierig gestalten


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Dezember 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Sicherlich spielt auch die Häufigkeit der Nutzung eine Rolle aber primär liegt es leider am Verhalten der Nutzer... sprich die Leute sollten mal eher auf Ihre Fahrtechnik als auf ihr Material schauen- und, nein ich schreibe das nicht weil ich selbst ausgeb. Fahrtechniktrainer bin sondern viel mehr Interesse daran habe noch möglichst lange meine Lieblingsspots fahren zu dürfen.
> 
> Leider fördert das IBC durch die ganzen Shredder BdW Fotos genau das Gegenteil...



Bei solchen Beiträgen bekomme ich oft Beklemungen weil mein Hinterrad hier und da mal steht.
Und das mit Absicht weil ich so geil ums Eck zu komme.
Aber ich stehe dazu und versuche nicht andere Leute zu bekehren.

Wer fährt nicht gerne im Grenzbereich?
Wer ist gerne schnell unterweg?
Oder glaubt jemand, wir würden bei dem Wetter einen Trail schonen?
Wer kann jetzt ohne stehendes Rad einen Trail runter fahren?

Beiträge dieser Art zielen i. d. R. auf eine Minderheit ab die man hier sowieso nicht erreicht.
Aber diese scheinheiligen, spaßbefreiten und überspitzten Fahrlehrergebete können einem auch gehörig auf die Nüsse gehen.

Einfach mal ehrlich drüber nachdenken............


----------



## Orakel (23. Dezember 2015)

es Weihnachtet, habt euch lieb
frohe Weihnachten allen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Dezember 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wer fährt nicht gerne im Grenzbereich?
> Wer ist gerne schnell unterweg?
> Oder glaubt jemand, wir würden bei dem Wetter einen Trail schonen?
> Wer kann jetzt ohne stehendes Rad einen Trail runter fahren?



Wenn man sich mal die Strecken in den Bikeparks anschaut, so ist dort wohl noch nie ein Baum umgefallen, weil durch das Überfahren oder Bremsen die Wurzeln geschädigt wurden.

Eine Rinne, auch wenn sie durch massives Bremsen entstanden ist, hat noch nie dazu geführt, dass ein Hang abgerutscht ist oder die Natur bzw. der betroffene Abschnitt nachhaltig in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde - auch wenn es unschön aussieht.

Unnötiges Schreddern sollte nicht sein, um keine Diskussionen bei den anderen Waldbenutzern auszulösen. Aber den Spaß am von Dir beschriebenen Biken soll uns auch keiner madig machen, nur weil es uns immer wieder gebetsmühlenartig eingeredet wird. Da bin ich ganz bei Dir.

Selbst die unschönen "Spuren" der Harvester hinterlassen bei uns in der Gegend keine Dauerschäden. Zumindest konnte ich noch keine beobachten.

Unsere Natur wird durch ganz andere Probleme zerstört. Darum kümmert sich keine Sau.


----------



## 123disco (24. Dezember 2015)

...yipiehhh , sitzen wir hier schon im abgebildeten Rotwild-Keller bei Bitburger und hauen Thekensprüche mit Ü40Heldengeschichten raus. Shit Wanderer, kack Förster und die Harttailfucker und Brausetrinker...

Is doch Xixixmas habt euch


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Dezember 2015)

Wir warten aufs Christkind und lassen uns überraschen


----------



## Orakel (24. Dezember 2015)

boah eh, da hat sich jemand Mühe mit dem verpacken gemacht


----------



## chrs (24. Dezember 2015)

...der Weihnachtsmann war schon fleißig! Bericht vom Umstieg folgt demnächst. 

Danke AMDude für die schnelle Lieferung und den sehr netten Kontakt!


----------



## Maledivo (24. Dezember 2015)

Cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fast4ward79 (24. Dezember 2015)

chrs schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 446938
> 
> ...der Weihnachtsmann war schon fleißig! Bericht vom Umstieg folgt demnächst.
> 
> Danke AMDude für die schnelle Lieferung und den sehr netten Kontakt!




Noch ein rotes E1 
Und ich dachte schon meines wird selten bleiben


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Dezember 2015)

NSUler schrieb:


> Noch ein rotes E1
> Und ich dachte schon meines wird selten bleiben



Ne ne, keine Sorge, wenn wir im Frühjahr hier mal ein Treffen hin bekommen sollten, dann wird es wohl schwer uns auseinander zu halten.


----------



## Maledivo (24. Dezember 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Ne ne, keine Sorge, wenn wir im Frühjahr hier mal ein Treffen hin bekommen sollten, dann wird es wohl schwer uns auseinander zu halten.



Genau!


----------



## Fast4ward79 (24. Dezember 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Ne ne, keine Sorge, wenn wir im Frühjahr hier mal ein Treffen hin bekommen sollten, dann wird es wohl schwer uns auseinander zu halten.



Ich bin gespannt


----------



## AMDude (24. Dezember 2015)

chrs schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 446938
> 
> ...der Weihnachtsmann war schon fleißig! Bericht vom Umstieg folgt demnächst.
> 
> Danke AMDude für die schnelle Lieferung und den sehr netten Kontakt!


Gerne geschehen. Halte es in Ehren !  Leider musste ich gestern erfahren, dass sich mein 2016er Rahmen auf Februar verschieben wird....und das bei diesem Wetter :-(


----------



## dopero (25. Dezember 2015)

Die frohe Nachricht, das sich alles was jetzt noch nicht da ist auf Februar verschiebt, hat mein Händler auch diese Woche erhalten.
So viel zum Thema alles ab Ende November lieferbar.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (25. Dezember 2015)

dopero schrieb:


> Die frohe Nachricht, das sich alles was jetzt noch nicht da ist auf Februar verschiebt, hat mein Händler auch diese Woche erhalten.
> So viel zum Thema alles ab Ende November lieferbar.



Was habt ihr euch denn schönes bestellt?


----------



## dopero (25. Dezember 2015)

NSUler schrieb:


> Was habt ihr euch denn schönes bestellt?


Was ich mir bestellt habe traue ich mich nach den Kommentaren hier ja fast nicht mehr zu sagen: R.X+ FS
Ein anderer Kunde wartete auf ein R.R2 FS. 3 Räder für die Ausstellung fehlen auch noch. Ist nicht toll für den Händler, schließlich hat Rotwild bekanntgegeben ab Ende November seinen die neuen Modelle lieferbar und jetzt wollen die Kunden die Räder auch mal anschauen. Aber wenigstens ein R.X1 FS ist im November noch gekommen.


----------



## [email protected] (25. Dezember 2015)

chrs schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 446938
> 
> ...der Weihnachtsmann war schon fleißig! Bericht vom Umstieg folgt demnächst.
> 
> Danke AMDude für die schnelle Lieferung und den sehr netten Kontakt!



Welches Modelljahr und Größe ist der Rahmen?

Kannst du den Rahmen mal wiegen? Oder ist der Rahmen mittlerweile nicht mehr so nackt, wie auf dem Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (25. Dezember 2015)

Hab nen neuen "Bäbber" aufm Auto :


----------



## Maledivo (25. Dezember 2015)

dopero schrieb:


> Was ich mir bestellt habe traue ich mich nach den Kommentaren hier ja fast nicht mehr zu sagen: R.X+ FS
> Ein anderer Kunde wartete auf ein R.R2 FS. 3 Räder für die Ausstellung fehlen auch noch. Ist nicht toll für den Händler, schließlich hat Rotwild bekanntgegeben ab Ende November seinen die neuen Modelle lieferbar und jetzt wollen die Kunden die Räder auch mal anschauen. Aber wenigstens ein R.X1 FS ist im November noch gekommen.



Ein E-Bike?

Keine Sorge, ...  wirst nicht gesteinigt, von mir gar nicht !


----------



## dopero (25. Dezember 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Ein E-Bike?


Nö, ein Pedelec ;-)


----------



## Maledivo (25. Dezember 2015)

dopero schrieb:


> Nö, ein Pedelec ;-)



Hatte weißes Text gar nicht gesehen - also ein R.X1+ FS.  Viel Freude damit!

X1 ist ein tolles Bike, dürfte für längere Zeit probefahren (Prototyp).


----------



## gschumi (27. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe an meinem R2 HT am Hinterbau so ein kleines Teil, sieht aus wie ein Sensor, weiß jemand genaueres?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (27. Dezember 2015)

gschumi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe an meinem R2 HT am Hinterbau so ein kleines Teil, sieht aus wie ein Sensor, weiß jemand genaueres?



Hab ich an meinem C1 auch dran. 
Sollte irgendwas in Kooperation mit Topeak werden. Ist aber wohl noch nicht Serienreif.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Dezember 2015)

Na ich geh mal davon aus, dass es sich um einen Sensor fürs E- Bike handen könnte?
Haben vielleicht die gleichen Schwingen?

Wie sieht das Ding denn von unten aus?
Möglicherweise kannst du da auch einen Trittfrequenzgeber befestigen?


----------



## Orakel (28. Dezember 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wir warten aufs Christkind und lassen uns überraschen


Und?
Schon ausgepackt oder bist noch beim auspacken
Was kam herraus? kannst uns bestimmt zeigen


----------



## Mainbiker363 (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

bin gerade dabei mir mein X1 zusammen zu stellen.

Habe soweit alles zusammen, lediglich bei der Gabel bin ich mir unsicher.
Hatte bisher die Talas Modell 2015 160/34 und die war ne Wucht (Danke an Rocky).

Fahre eher in den Fränkischen Mittelgebirgen, aber auch Alpencross.

Was meint Ihr?

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Dezember 2015)

34er Float FIT4 2016


----------



## Mainbiker363 (28. Dezember 2015)

Hi Rocky,

Warum?

Warum keine Talas 120 - 150 ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaube du brauchst keine Absenkung am X1.
Und die 34er Float hat schon eine 2- Stufige Zugstufe, ein sehr gutes Druckstufenmanagement, kaum Losbrechmoment und ist leichter in der Endprogression zu verändern. Ach ja, sie hat auch eine Negativluftkammer statt Stahlfedern- passt sich dem Fahrergewicht selbst an. Gewicht ist auch deutlich drunter.

Sollte aber die Factory sein damit du die Druckstufe im offenen Modus nochmals feinjustieren kannst.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (28. Dezember 2015)

Kannst Du mir die genaue Type nennen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Dezember 2015)

http://www.ridefox.de/family.php?m=bike&family=34
150mm Factory


----------



## Mainbiker363 (28. Dezember 2015)

Danke


----------



## Maledivo (28. Dezember 2015)

Ist mir aufgefallen, dass Fox 34 ab 2016 keine 160 mm Gabel mehr anbietet.

Dann ist mein 34er Gabel einer der letzte 34er 160 mm.

Heute auf heimischen Trails hat wieder Megaspaß gemacht! Waren sogar zu 15. Allen haben gut gefallen. 2 Rotwilder haben die Rollen gut getan - einer beim Uphill und einer beim Downhill. 

Der nächste Ridertreff wird hier in Koblenz stattfinden müssen - für die Kölner auch nicht so weit weg.

ES LOHNT SICH!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich hätte nix dagegen


----------



## Maledivo (29. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Fast4ward79 (29. Dezember 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Ist mir aufgefallen, dass Fox 34 ab 2016 keine 160 mm Gabel mehr anbietet.
> 
> Dann ist mein 34er Gabel einer der letzte 34er 160 mm.
> 
> ...



Das muss sich lohnen bei 250km Anreiseweg


----------



## Maledivo (29. Dezember 2015)

Jepp!


----------



## Fast4ward79 (29. Dezember 2015)

Soo, heute erste längere Ausfahrt mit dem E1 unternommen.
 Sehr sehr geil. Muss mich nur noch an das etwas trägere Fahrverhalten gewöhnen.
Wenn das Wetter so bleiben sollte gehts in der ersten Woche 2016 in den Bike Park.

Zur Bremse:
Die MT7 ist der Hammer. Sehr giftig und feinfühlig zu gleich. Mit dem richtigen Grip am Vorderrad sollte man den Popometer deutlich hinter den Sattel bringen wenn man den Hammer fallen lässt.


----------



## dopero (30. Dezember 2015)

Es ist endlich da, ich kann es noch gar nicht glauben


----------



## Mainbiker363 (30. Dezember 2015)

dopero schrieb:


> Es ist endlich da, ich kann es noch gar nicht glaubenAnhang anzeigen 448408


Geiles Bike

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## 123disco (31. Dezember 2015)

dopero schrieb:


> Es ist endlich da, ich kann es noch gar nicht glaubenAnhang anzeigen 448408


..wie schwer ist das Gute +?


----------



## dopero (31. Dezember 2015)

Ohne Pedale 20.66 kg, in Größe L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Dezember 2015)

die brauchst du doch eh nicht?


----------



## uphillking (31. Dezember 2015)

Aus welcher Intention heraus kauft man sich eigentlich SOWAS?
Sorry für die Frage, ich möchts nur verstehen?


----------



## Fast4ward79 (31. Dezember 2015)

dopero schrieb:


> Es ist endlich da, ich kann es noch gar nicht glaubenAnhang anzeigen 448408



Sehr schick!
Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Hirsch


----------



## XLS (31. Dezember 2015)

Haben die E1 von 2015/16  noch das Dämpfereinbaumaß von 216x63?


----------



## dopero (31. Dezember 2015)

uphillking schrieb:


> Aus welcher Intention heraus kauft man sich eigentlich SOWAS?
> Sorry für die Frage, ich möchts nur verstehen?


Weil man wegen einem Motorradunfall vor einigen Jahren ansonsten keine längere Steigung mehr ohne Schmerzen fahren kann?


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Dezember 2015)

was wir fahren um Spaß zu haben ist doch schissegal?
Hauptsache wir haben Spaß. 

Das E1 mit 165mm hat einen 200/57mm Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (31. Dezember 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> was wir fahren um Spaß zu haben ist doch schissegal?
> Hauptsache wir haben Spaß.



Genau!!!!



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das E1 mit 165mm hat einen 200/57mm Dämpfer.



Cool! Dann hat mein Rahmen gleiche Dämpfermaße! Wer weiß, ...

@RockyRider66

Zeigst Du mal die Bilder von Deinem Prachthirsch?


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Dezember 2015)

nana, ich zeig doch hier nicht meinen Prachthirsch!?

Aber Fotos vom Bike kommen noch


----------



## Maledivo (31. Dezember 2015)




----------



## 123disco (31. Dezember 2015)

..Neugeborene sind doch immer noch so zerknautscht;-)

2016 immer schön Hinterradbremse und Guten Rutsch...


----------



## heizer1980 (31. Dezember 2015)

Jup... Allen einen guten Rutsch


----------



## XLS (31. Dezember 2015)

Danke Rocky! Andere Frage: Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen das E1 (2012) entspricht dem G1 von 2014/2015 stimmt das ?


----------



## XLS (31. Dezember 2015)

Und ist heute Rahmengröße L das neue M ? Also der Reach wird ja immer länger ,solllte ich beim Neukauf vielleicht von M zu L wechseln?


----------



## Orakel (1. Januar 2016)

allen ein gesundes, sturz/defektfreies 2016


Aus welcher Intention heraus kauft man sich eigentlich SOWAS?
Sorry für die Frage, ich möchts nur verstehen?

solche Diskussionen braucht man meiner Meinung nach nicht, wir haben alle das gleiche Hobby,jeder so wie er möchte ,kann,will......


----------



## 123disco (1. Januar 2016)

XLS schrieb:


> Danke Rocky! Andere Frage: Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen das E1 (2012) entspricht dem G1 von 2014/2015 stimmt das ?


Na das G1 2014 ist der Nachfolger mit 26" und mit ähnlicher Geometrie, aber den neuen eckigen Röhren und vielen kleine neuen Details .
Das 2015 und 2016er ist wieder mehr Richtung G-=Gravity und eher Freerider um sich mehr vom Enduro E1 abzugrenzen .

Hab auch Gefühl, daß neuen Rahmen kleiner sind. Ist halt der allgemeine Trend...


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Januar 2016)

Ich hab das 2011er E1 mit dem 2014/2015 zum Vergleich.
Die Rohre sind anders, einige Details andres gelöst.
An der Geo hat sich nur der deutlich kürzere Hinterbau geändert, sonst hab ich nix feststellen können/ gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (1. Januar 2016)

Is doch Wurschd ob E oder nicht. Ich finde es gut wenn einer eigentlich nicht mehr so kann wie er will oder mal konnte und trotzdem versucht sportlich zu bleiben. Ist doch besser wenn man "unterstützt" Rad fährt statt nur auf der Couch zu liegen...

Ich habe es vorgestern auch endlich mal geschafft zu Matthias in Cochem zu fahren. Ein sehr netter Typ und ein toller Laden den er da hat.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Januar 2016)

Sooo, hier mal ein paar Fotos vom G1.
Das Ding macht mir so einen Spaß, da musste ich mich schon anzuhalten und zu knipsen...


----------



## XLS (1. Januar 2016)

Besser geht es nicht ,da überlege ich mir auch schon vllt ein G1 zu holen.
Meinst Du das G1 funktioniert mit ner 170 Lyrik ,oder ist es dann zu tief vorne ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Januar 2016)

Dann hast du etwa die Höhe wie ich mit der knapp 1cm flacher bauenden Fox 180mm.
Ich denke das absolut kein Problem.


----------



## Maledivo (1. Januar 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Is doch Wurschd ob E oder nicht. Ich finde es gut wenn einer eigentlich nicht mehr so kann wie er will oder mal konnte und trotzdem versucht sportlich zu bleiben. Ist doch besser wenn man "unterstützt" Rad fährt statt nur auf der Couch zu liegen...
> 
> Ich habe es vorgestern auch endlich mal geschafft zu Matthias in Cochem zu fahren. Ein sehr netter Typ und ein toller Laden den er da hat.



... und ne Rotwild mitgenommen?


----------



## XLS (1. Januar 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Dann hast du etwa die Höhe wie ich mit der knapp 1cm flacher bauenden Fox 180mm.
> Ich denke das absolut kein Problem.


Wir reden von einer 170 Lyrik 26" mit Stahlfeder  ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Januar 2016)

Jep, die baut etwa so hoch wie meine 180er Fox, auch 26".
Die RS kannst du sicher ohne Bedenken fahren.
Ein dicker neuer Reifen macht sicher den gleichen Höhenunterschied.


----------



## XLS (1. Januar 2016)

Ok. Was sagst Du zur Rahmengröße? Hast du die gleiche Grösse wie beim E1 genommen? Nächste Grösse wäre auch gegangen? (laufruhiger)
Der Orginaldämpfer Float x ist schon recht ordentlich ,oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Januar 2016)

Ich denke dass ich langsam an die Schnittmenge zur Rahmengröße L komme.
Zur Laufruhe kann ich nix negatives berichten, zumindest nicht bei der Jahreszeit.

Der Dämpfer kann was.

Zudem hat die ungefederte Masse wie Hinterrad und Bremse durch den kurzen Hinterbau einen kleineren Hebel zum Rahmen.
Der Hinterbau fährt sich daher etwas direkter/ straffer und zugleich unauffälliger als der vom E1.
Kann ich nur schwer erklären.

Wie weiter oben beschrieben gehen die Richtungswechsel etwas kräfteschonender von der Hand als beim E1 2011.
Ich finde dass das G1 etwas leichter übers Heck zu fahren ist.
Mir macht das ordentlich die Hose nass, bin gestern einen geeigneten Hometrail deshalb direkt zweimal gefahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XLS (1. Januar 2016)

Danke für deine Antworten  , aber noch eins: wie schwer ist deine FOX Gabel?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Januar 2016)

1980g


----------



## Bensemer (1. Januar 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> ... und ne Rotwild mitgenommen?


 
Es war sehr schwer zu widerstehen. Ein rotes X1 mit roter Gabel und ein rotes E1 mit 1X11 haben mich am meisten angelacht aber es waren auch noch andere schöne Schmuckstücke zu bestaunen


----------



## Maledivo (1. Januar 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Es war sehr schwer zu widerstehen. Ein rotes X1 mit roter Gabel und ein rotes E1 mit 1X11 haben mich am meisten angelacht aber es waren auch noch andere schöne Schmuckstücke zu bestaunen



Das ging bei mir genauso, nur habe ich es mitgenommen  - und habe es nicht bereut!


----------



## Bensemer (1. Januar 2016)

Ich habe mir nur NOCH kein Fully gekauft. Es wird noch passieren


----------



## Fast4ward79 (1. Januar 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nur NOCH kein Fully gekauft. Es wird noch passieren



Eines von den roten E1 hab ich mir schon mitgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (1. Januar 2016)

Dann muss ich wohl doch das X45 nehmen


----------



## Maledivo (1. Januar 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Dann muss ich wohl doch das X45 nehmen



... oder direkt den G1 - der ist im Moment sehr gefagt - kein Wunder bei dem tollen Rahmenpreis


----------



## 123disco (2. Januar 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Dann muss ich wohl doch das X45 nehmen


Was war mit dem roten X1 als Mittelgebirgsrenner?


----------



## Bensemer (2. Januar 2016)

Ich warte erst mal das 27,5er Carbon Fully im Sommer ab


----------



## 123disco (2. Januar 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich warte erst mal das 27,5er Carbon Fully im Sommer ab


Hab ich da was verpasst oder ist das dein Neujahrswunsch?


----------



## Bensemer (2. Januar 2016)

Ich habe da Glocken läuten gehört. 
Vielleicht hat es ja mit dem mysteriösen Bild von Seite 498 zu tun


----------



## Orakel (2. Januar 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich warte erst mal das 27,5er Carbon Fully im Sommer ab


so siehts aus 
irgend soein Radmagazin im Inet hatte zur EB berichtet dass wohl eins kommen soll


----------



## 123disco (2. Januar 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich habe da Glocken läuten gehört.
> Vielleicht hat es ja mit dem mysteriösen Bild von Seite 498 zu tun


Na das Bild ist doch ein zersägter R.R2 HT Rahmen? ... Glaube da muss du noch was warten, bis beim einem Steinsturzaufschlag ein TOCK statt einem PLING erklingt ;-)


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (2. Januar 2016)

Man ist ja echt schlimm.
Jedes Mal wenn hier ich reinschaue sehe ich mehr geile G1 Geschosse. 
Und jedes Mal schaue ich mir wieder im Bikemarkt die Angebote an.

Zum Glück konnte ich bisher wiederstehen 8)

Aber ich sehe es jetzt schon vorraus:
Wenn mein E1 (hoffentlich in ferner Zukunft) die Grätsche macht,
gibt es keine 26er G1 Rahmen mehr zu diesen Konditionen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Orakel (2. Januar 2016)

hab den Artikel gefunden über ein Carbon X1 (X2?)
in den unteren  zwei Zeilen steht es
www.radmarkt.de/nachrichten/rotwild-neues-rahmenkonzept-fuer-zwei-reifengroessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (2. Januar 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> hab den Artikel gefunden über ein Carbon X1 (X2?)
> in den unteren  zwei Zeilen steht es
> www.radmarkt.de/nachrichten/rotwild-neues-rahmenkonzept-fuer-zwei-reifengroessen



uiuiui... na dann sehen wir vielleicht einen auf den RPDs...bisschen Kohle sollten die sich zum 20Jährigen ja auch mal gönnen


----------



## 123disco (2. Januar 2016)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Man ist ja echt schlimm.
> Jedes Mal wenn hier ich reinschaue sehe ich mehr geile G1 Geschosse.
> Und jedes Mal schaue ich mir wieder im Bikemarkt die Angebote an.
> 
> ...



Schau mal auf Seite 489...vielleicht lindert das die Sehnsucht. Das gute E1 Eleven ist schon was ganz besonderes.
( wenn es nicht hilft,  können wir vielleicht bei einer Sammelbestellung im Frühjahr tollen Preis bekommen.
   Z.Z. ist mir 900€ für 18mm weniger Hinterbau noch Tick zuviel)


----------



## Bolzer1711 (3. Januar 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Freut mich!
> Kannst du mal messen welchen Hub der Dämpfer hat?
> Also Luft raus und ganz einfedern, dann bis zum O-Ring messen.
> Danke schon mal.
> ...



Hallo RockyRider66 ...   hast Glück, habe etwas Schnupfen und war heute nicht auf dem Rad gesessen und so beim Putzen ist mir eingefallen, dass du den Hub des Dämpfers haben möchtest.

Bin so wie du gesagt hast vorgegangen, Luft aus dem Dämpfer, komplett runter gedrückt und habe 55mm gemessen, kann das sein? Der O-Ring war gerade noch auf dem Dämpfer mit 1mm Luft.

Bitte..  sehr gerne


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Januar 2016)

Danke!
55mm ist wahrscheinlich das Maß wenn du nicht fest drauf sitzt.
Ich denke es handelt sich um einen 200/57mm Dämpfer, also mehr Hub am X1 als bisher.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (3. Januar 2016)

...was ja grundsätzlich nicht schlecht ist, meine mehr Hub bei geringerem Federweg...  dann müsste eigentlich mit weniger Druck gefahren werden können (liegt aber auch an der Ratio) oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg. Im Dämpfer sind jetzt 10 PSI weniger drin...  bin aber noch am ausprobieren und Fahrwerk einstellen.

Muss echt sagen, der Hinterbau ist straffer wie bei meinem 26ziger X1, aber trotzdem sehr sensibel und steht gut im Federweg...  liegt wahrscheinlich auch am neuen Dämpfer. Bis jetzt bin ich super zufrieden...  fehlt aber noch der Feinschliff.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Januar 2016)

Die Entscheidung über das Hub des Dämpfers bringt ja die Hinterbaukinematik mit sich.
Und damit natürlich auch der erforderliche Druck im Dämpfer sowie Ansprechverhalten und Hubausnutzung.
Ich habe auch mal kurz auf dem neuen X1 gesessen, mein Eindruck deckt sich mit dem was du schilderst.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Maledivo (3. Januar 2016)

Nachdem das Projekt E1 650B im Laufe des Jahres 2015 abgeschlossen wurde, strebe ich nun anderes Projekt an.

An meinem E1 habe ich "provisorisch" DT Swiss E1900 LRS erworben, damit das Bike fahrbereit sein kann.

Für 2016 möchte ich nun mal mit LRS-bauen in Angriff nehmen.

Nach Stöbern im Netz komme ich nun langsam zu gewünschte Zusammensetzung:

Felgen sollen DT Swiss E512 oder EX471 sein - ich tentiere eher zu E512.

Naben sollen DT 350 oder Hope EVO II sein - werde eher DT 350 holen.

Speichen bin noch nicht ganz schlüssig ob ich DT Comp oder DT Comp Race holen.

Ich käme dann auf etwa mehr als 1900 gr. was ich im Momentan bei DT E1900 auch habe.

Einerseits reizt mir den selbstgebauten LRS, anderseits bin ich am überlegen ob es besser ist, direkt den fertigen LRS mit leichterem Gewicht zu holen (DT E1700).

Bin aber mit meinem DT E1900 sehr zufrieden und würde gerne den 2. LRS haben für Winter bzw. Sommer. Beides maximal 2,4er Breite.

Habt Ihr Ideen oder andere Erfahrungen?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (3. Januar 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Nachdem das Projekt E1 650B im Laufe des Jahres 2015 abgeschlossen wurde, strebe ich nun anderes Projekt an.
> 
> An meinem E1 habe ich "provisorisch" DT Swiss E1900 LRS erworben, damit das Bike fahrbereit sein kann.
> 
> ...



Hab ja die original verbauten EX 1501 drauf. Sind bei 1700gr. und stecken wirklich alles weg.
Laufen bisher  (rund 3500km) fehlerfrei. 
Kann ich nur empfehlen. Ob noch leichter am Enduro Sinn macht wage ich zu bezweifeln. 
Die 200gr. Unterschied zu deinen aktuellen Rädern wirst aber vermutlich auch nicht wirklich merken, aber dann hast du auf jeden Fall den zweiten Laufradsatz. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Maledivo (3. Januar 2016)

Danke!

Mir geht´s nicht darum noch leichtere LRS zu haben, will mir nur den 2. LRS holen.

Die neuen DT E1900 klingen gut, nur haben sie Centerlock, nicht mehr 6 Loch. Es gibt Atapter, ...

Auf andere Seite hätte ich gerne wieder ne neues Projekt, noch ein Bike ist bisserl kostenaufwendig, daher neue LRS !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (3. Januar 2016)

Okayyyyyy, 

es geht also ums Projekt.  

Dann bin ich raus.  Basteln zwar auch alles am Bike selber, aber für den Laufradbau sind meine Nerven nicht gut genug.


----------



## Maledivo (3. Januar 2016)




----------



## 123disco (3. Januar 2016)

Hab auf dem Q1 zum m1700 mit HansD 2,4 noch nen Custom 1370g Lrs plus Racing Ralph 2,25. Mit den 1000g weniger am rotieren, hat man nochmal komplett anderes Rad für Flachlandtour und für Strecke. Macht richtig Bock, doch Grip fehlt, Dropmax 40cm und die Milch läuft nach jeder etwas zu harten Tour.

Einfach ähnlichen 2ten LRS aufzubauen , ist echt schönes Luxusproblem

..der Winter und die Bastellust trotz perfektem Bike sind schon hart;-)


----------



## Fritzhorn (3. Januar 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> hab den Artikel gefunden über ein Carbon X1 (X2?)
> in den unteren  zwei Zeilen steht es
> www.radmarkt.de/nachrichten/rotwild-neues-rahmenkonzept-fuer-zwei-reifengroessen



Also bei meinem Rotwild-Händler liegt der Rotwild-Katalog aus und in diesem ist von einem X2 aus Carbon die Rede. Deckt sich also mit dem Artikel.


----------



## Orakel (3. Januar 2016)

Fritzhorn schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Rotwild-Händler liegt der Rotwild-Katalog aus und in diesem ist von einem X2 aus Carbon die Rede. Deckt sich also mit dem Artikel.


Äh,aber nicht im 2016er Katalog 
Oder meinst du das AMG X2 ?


----------



## Fritzhorn (4. Januar 2016)

Es war ein Katalog mit den aktuellen Bikes (also den 2016er) und da stand, dass im Laufe des Jahres 2016 noch nen X2 Carbon folgen sollte... und ich dachte mir noch so: "Wenn du hier fertig bist, nimm den Katalog mit." Pustekuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (4. Januar 2016)

@Orakel 
...das steht, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, auf der letzten Seite des kleinen Heftchens für das neue X1 2016. Das Carbonmodell folgt im Sommer 2016...   ich schaue noch einmal nach


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Januar 2016)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @Orakel
> ...das steht, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, auf der letzten Seite des kleinen Heftchens für das neue X1 2016. Das Carbonmodell folgt im Sommer 2016...   ich schaue noch einmal nach


Dann muss ich mal schauen ob ein Bausparvertrag zustellungsreif wird.
Hört sich interessant an...


----------



## Orakel (4. Januar 2016)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @Orakel
> ...das steht, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, auf der letzten Seite des kleinen Heftchens für das neue X1 2016. Das Carbonmodell folgt im Sommer 2016...   ich schaue noch einmal nach


wäre ja super wenn es schon im Sommer kommen sollte, hätte eher mit nem Termin wie jetzt für das neue R.X1 gerechnet, sprich Nov.
Fängt 2016 Bikespezifisch betrachtet schon mal gut an


----------



## abi_1984 (4. Januar 2016)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo RockyRider66 ...   hast Glück, habe etwas Schnupfen und war heute nicht auf dem Rad gesessen und so beim Putzen ist mir eingefallen, dass du den Hub des Dämpfers haben möchtest.
> 
> Bin so wie du gesagt hast vorgegangen, Luft aus dem Dämpfer, komplett runter gedrückt und habe 55mm gemessen, kann das sein? Der O-Ring war gerade noch auf dem Dämpfer mit 1mm Luft.
> 
> Bitte..  sehr gerne



Bin gerade irritiert:
Hier ist doch vom R.X1 27.5 2015 die Rede? Da gehört eigentlich kein  Dämpfer mit 57mm rein, sondern mit 51mm. Der 57mm ist fürs E1.
Womöglich passt aber auch der 57er rein...


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Januar 2016)

Ich hab es so gemeint:

X1 bis einschl. 2015:   200/51mm
*X1 ab 2016:			  200/ 57mm*
E1 ab 165mm:			200/57mm
E1 über 165mm:		216/63mm
G1 mit 180mm:		  216/63mm

Ist doch richtig?


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Januar 2016)

G1 bis 2013 222/70mm


----------



## Maledivo (4. Januar 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mal schauen ob ein Bausparvertrag zustellungsreif wird.
> Hört sich interessant an...



Für Dich oder für deine bessere Hälfte?


----------



## abi_1984 (4. Januar 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich hab es so gemeint:
> 
> X1 bis einschl. 2015:   200/51mm
> *X1 ab 2016:			  200/ 57mm*
> ...



Alles gut. Hatte übersehen dass Bolzer1711 schon das 2016er hat. Der Glückliche


----------



## 123disco (4. Januar 2016)

Hatte im Q1 falschen Dämpfer aus X1 drin; mit folgender CNBH->Info.
Ergo 2inch=50,8mm und interessant, daß da 2014 schon ein potentielles X2 mit aufgeführt ist..

2014 Factory Series FLOAT 
2014, FLOAT-K F-S, CTD-Adj BV LV, *Rotwild, X1/X2*, 7.875, 2.000, 0.8 Spacer, VTF, RTM, 200, 16


sonstige
2014 Factory Series FLOAT 
2014, FLOAT-K F-S, CTD-Adj BV LV, Rotwild, Q1, 7.875, 2.000, 0.2 Spacer, VTM, RTM, 175, 16

2014 Factory Series FLOAT X 
2014, FLOAT X F-S, CTD-Adj-K, Rotwild, E1, 7.875, 2.250, 0.9 Spacer, CM, RM, Climb M

2013 Factory Series FLOAT 
2013, FLOAT-K F-S, CTD-Adj BV LV, Rotwild, RE 1, 7.875, 2.250, VTF, RTM, 200, 16


----------



## dopero (4. Januar 2016)

Habe mal den vierstelligen Code vom Dämpfer auf der FOX Webseite eingegeben:
2016 Factory Series FLOAT
2016, FLOAT DPS, F-S, K, 3pos-Adj Evol LV, Rotwild, X+, 7.875, 2.000, 0.4 Spacer, CM, RM, Climb F, Orange Logo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (4. Januar 2016)

@abi_1984 
Bin ich wirklich, schon nach 3 Ausfahrten kann ich sagen...  die absolut richtige Entscheidung 

@Orakel 
Bin doch nicht so vergesslich wie alle sagen  im neuen X1 Prospekt steht es


----------



## Bensemer (4. Januar 2016)

Mir gefällts. Ich bin auf die Preise gespannt


----------



## Maledivo (4. Januar 2016)

Alu Rahmenset (X1) mit Dämpfer kostet schon 2.499,- € - ich schätze X2 Rahmenset liegt bei 3.299,- €


----------



## Fritzhorn (4. Januar 2016)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Bin doch nicht so vergesslich wie alle sagen  im neuen X1 Prospekt steht es



... puh. Und ich auch nicht. Und ich hatte schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt zum Freundlichen zu fahren, nur wegen diesem Prospekt.
Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## Orakel (5. Januar 2016)

@Bolzer1711
Dankeschön 
Gut dass ich das Bikebugdet vom letztem Jahr nicht ganz verbraten habe, mit dem von diesem Jahr liegt es wohl drin


----------



## TOM4 (9. Januar 2016)

Hallo, an die Experten- für welche Größe würdet ihr ein 2012/2013er x1 empfehlen? 
Hat wer eine angabe parat? 

Ich bin 173cm und bin mit einem 60er vorbau super zurechtgekommen. Würdet ihr mit 183cm auch noch ein M fahren und eventuell die vorbaulänge verändern?

danke tom


----------



## Maledivo (9. Januar 2016)

Wenn Du M Rahmen für 1,73 m Körpergroße meinst, dann passt es!

1,83 m würde ich eher L Rahmen holen.

Habe an meinem beiden Bike (C1 2013er und E1 650B) in M, bin 1,78 m groß.

Testbike X1 Prototyp (2015er) in Größe L ist für mich ein wenig zu lang!


----------



## Maledivo (9. Januar 2016)

Heute war wieder mal ein toller Tag - geänderte Hometrail gefahren - richtig Cooooool!

Ihr musst kommen!!!! 

Heute könnte ich Shorty am Hinterrad testen (-2 Grad bis + 2 Grad) - ich liebe es!!!!


----------



## Maledivo (9. Januar 2016)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Pedelec fahren ist für mich keine Frage des Alters und der Körperlichen Konstitution sondern eher der Zeit und des Umfang der Touren. Ich hab am Anfang ähnlich darüber gedacht aber stell dir vor du könntest in derselben Zeit die du bisher zur Verfügung hattest, die Anzahl der Abfahrten verdreifachen?? Leider geil
> 
> Wenn du dabei dann bei den 3 fachen HM die Unterstützung nur auf Eco Modus stellst dann bist du min. so fertig wie bei deinen bisherigen Ausfahrten .
> 
> Probier´s einfach mal aus



Heute habe kurz gedacht, nur sehr kurz!!!, was wäre mit einem Motor am Bike!!! 

Nee - ich bleibe lieber motorlos .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (9. Januar 2016)

...hier gestern 80km bei schweißtreibenden sonnigen 5-8 Grad. Jetzt hab ich ein dreckiges Kurz-und LangarmTrikot. 
Was für ein Fitness-"Winter"


----------



## 123disco (9. Januar 2016)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Hallo, an die Experten- für welche Größe würdet ihr ein 2012/2013er x1 empfehlen?
> Hat wer eine angabe parat?
> 
> Ich bin 173cm und bin mit einem 60er vorbau super zurechtgekommen. Würdet ihr mit 183cm auch noch ein M fahren und eventuell die vorbaulänge verändern?
> ...


Ich hatte X1 2011er mit gleicher Geo , da hab ich mit 179cm auf L gewechselt, um es Tourentauglicher zu haben. M war schön verspielt. L mit kurzem Vorbau wäre wohl besser. Mehr als 65mm fährt man noch? Früher waren die Rahmen länger...


----------



## TOM4 (9. Januar 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. Januar 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Heute war wieder mal ein toller Tag - geänderte Hometrail gefahren - richtig Cooooool!
> 
> Ihr musst kommen!!!!
> 
> Heute könnte ich Shorty am Hinterrad testen (-2 Grad bis + 2 Grad) - ich liebe es!!!!



Sobald ich meinen Lappen wieder habe, und das Wetter mitspielt, komm ich gerne mal vorbei.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (11. Januar 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Heute war wieder mal ein toller Tag - geänderte Hometrail gefahren - richtig Cooooool!
> 
> Ihr musst kommen!!!!
> 
> Heute könnte ich Shorty am Hinterrad testen (-2 Grad bis + 2 Grad) - ich liebe es!!!!




Musst halt mal rechtzeitig vorher bescheid geben


----------



## Maledivo (12. Januar 2016)

NSUler schrieb:


> Musst halt mal rechtzeitig vorher bescheid geben



Jep! Mache ich!

Aber danach will Dein Rotwild gar nicht mehr nach Hause !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (15. Januar 2016)

To whom it may concern...

Rahmen: Rotwild R.X1 FS 27.5" (2015)
Größe: XL/48 cm
Dämpfer: Fox Float CTD BV Factory Kashima
Steuersatz: Rotwild RHS 1.5 Tapered TI
Steckachse: Rotwild 142-12MM RWS
Rahmenfarbe: Aluminium RAW
Gewicht: 3.360 g (inklusive Lagerschalen und Dämpfer)


----------



## Groudon (15. Januar 2016)

Ich liebe diesen Rahmen. Baust du ihn auf oder verkaufst du ihn?


----------



## at021971 (15. Januar 2016)

Der wird in der nächsten Zeit Stück für Stück aufgebaut...


----------



## at021971 (15. Januar 2016)

Bei Schaltwerk gibt es den 2015er Rahmen mit verschiedenen Dämpferoptionen ab 1.399 EUR in Rot und Raw in fast allen Größen. Das 2014 Modell (Größen S/L) ist da noch mal 100 EUR günstiger. Rotwild selber hat den 2015er Rahmen aktuell für 1.599 EUR im Abverkauf.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2016)

fein!


----------



## at021971 (15. Januar 2016)

@Rockyrider
Ich denke an eine 2015er Talas oder Float mit 160 mm Federweg. Was wäre Deine Empfehlung oder auch Alternative?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (15. Januar 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> @Rockyrider
> Ich denke an eine 2015er Talas oder Float mit 160 mm Federweg. Was wäre Deine Empfehlung oder auch Alternative?



Hallo Thomas,

ich habe die 2015er Talas mit 160mm im X1 gleicher Rahmengröße mit 27,5 Räder.

Die Gabel ist ne Wucht.

Übrigens, das war ne Empfehlung von Rocky.

Grüße

Matthäus


----------



## at021971 (15. Januar 2016)

Danke für Diene Einschätzung. Die 2015er 34 Talas mit 160mm gibt es bei Bike-Discount gerade für rund 750 EUR.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (15. Januar 2016)

Was ich heute verändern würde ist der Dämpfer. Würde heute den neuen Fox DPS einsetzen.


----------



## at021971 (15. Januar 2016)

Ja, aber das steht bei einem neuen Rahmen jetzt erst einmal nicht zur Diskussion. Den gönne ich mir dann, wenn sie das R.X2 FS im Sommer herausbringen... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (15. Januar 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> To whom it may concern...
> 
> Rahmen: Rotwild R.X1 FS 27.5" (2015)
> Größe: XL/48 cm
> ...



Super!

Viel Freude mit diesem Rahmen / Bike.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (15. Januar 2016)

Bin grad am Überlegen das neue X1 zu kaufen.


----------



## at021971 (15. Januar 2016)

Ist ein schönes Bike, aber ich wollte immer ein R.X2 FS und habe mir somit jetzt noch einen RAW Rahmen gegönnt, bevor es sie nicht mehr gibt. Sollte eigentlich eine R.E1 FS werden, aber das gibt es wohl nicht mehr in XL und schon gar nicht mehr in RAW. Und 2016 denke ich dann mal über das R.X2 FS nach. Dann ist der Keller eh voll...


----------



## Mainbiker363 (15. Januar 2016)

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit den Bike, habe damit schon nen Alpencross gemacht, und...
Es fährt sich leicht, verspielt aber auch sehr sicher.


----------



## at021971 (15. Januar 2016)

Danke!


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube dass man am X1 2016 ohne Bedenken auf eine absenkbare Gabel verzichten kann.

Die neue 34er gibt es bis 150mm.
FIT 4 Dämpfung funktioniert bestens, Zugstufe über 2 getrennte Ports, Endprogression per Spacer einfach veränderbar, sehr sensibel, offener Trailmodus feinjustierbar. 

Die 36er als RC2 wäre mit 160mm meine Wahl.
Etwas schwerer aber unter 2.000g, Endprogression oer Spacer einfach veränderbar.
Man muss sich aber mit der Technik auseinander setzen. 

Eine 150-  160er Talas wäre sicher das Mittel der Wahl wenn du eine Absenkung möchtest. 

Wir sind dich im Brombachtal mal eine Runde zusammen gefahren? 
So wie ich mich erinnere wäre die 34er mit 150mm meine Empfehlung für dich.


----------



## at021971 (15. Januar 2016)

Danke für Deine Ausführung Rocky. Wir haben uns 2014 bei den Performance Days getroffen und glaube ich auch eine der Testrunden miteinander gedreht. Vermutlich hatte ich da ein R.Q1 FS 27.5" oder ein R.C1 FS 29" gefahren, da ich das R.X1 FS 27.5" mit einem der Rotwild Jungs und noch jemanden alleine gedreht habe. Das R.E1 bin ich nur alleine ein paar Meter gefahren.


----------



## at021971 (15. Januar 2016)

Bei Bike Components gibt es die FIT4 Kartusche für alte Gabeln für  221 bzw. 276 EUR. Man könnte also eine günstige 2015er oder eine noch günstigere 2014er Gabel kaufen und auf FIT4 hochrüsten. Würde so etwas Sinn machen. Für eine 2016 FIT4 Gabel ruft sie aktuell einfach zu viel Geld ab.

Wie wäre es mit einer 36er im R.X1 FS. Die wäre nicht oder kaum schwere und biete glaube ich schon länger due FIT4 Kartusche?


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Januar 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Bei Bike Components gibt es die FIT4 Kartusche für alte Gabeln für  221 bzw. 276 EUR. Man könnte also eine günstige 2015er oder eine noch günstigere 2014er Gabel kaufen und auf FIT4 hochrüsten. Würde so etwas Sinn machen. Für eine 2016 FIT4 Gabel ruft sie aktuell einfach zu viel Geld ab.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer 36er im R.X1 FS. Die wäre nicht oder kaum schwere und biete glaube ich schon länger due FIT4 Kartusche?


Ich sortiere mal so gut ich kann:

*FIT Dämpfung:*
Fox baut seit 2005 FIT Kartuschen. Im Gegensatz zum offenen Ölbad ist das System komplett geschlossen, also auch KEINE Lüft drin. Das spart Gewicht und verhindert die Schaumbildung des Dämpfungsöls (Kavitaton). Im Schaum ist nämlich Luft, und die dämpft bekanntlich nicht.

Als Rockshox vor kurzem auch begonnen hat ebenfalls geschlossene Kartuschen in der Pike zu verbauen (Charger gennant), ist man wahrscheinlich bei FOX gezwungen gewesen deutlich zu machen, dass man auch geschlossene Kartuschen verbaut.

Die neuste 34er hat die Bezeichnung FIT4, alle anderen werden ohne die Bezeichnung vermarktet. Auf den Gabeln selbst ist der Hinweis FIT aber trotzdem oft gegeben.
Die RC2 Kartuschen und CTD (mit Ausnahmen bei den unteren Gruppen) sind also schon FIT Kartuschen.
Generell gibt es immer wieder Updates im Inneren die wir nicht sehen und an der Bezeichnung nicht erkennen.


*Float Federung:*
Die Float wird seit ewigen Jahren gebaut und weiter entwickelt. Bis 2015 hatte sie nur eine Positivluftkammer, die Negativgeschichte wurde über eine Kombination von kleinen Stahlfedern erledigt.
Die Endprogression kann man über die Menge Schmieröl in der Luftkammer variieren.

2015 kam dann die erste Floateinheit in der 36er, ohne Negativ- Stahlfedern. Diese wurden durch eine sich selbst befüllende Luftkammer ersetz, also gleiches Prinzip wie bei den Float Dämpfern.
Das spart Gewicht und es steht zu jedem Luftdruck immer der passende Negativdruck gegenüber (bei den Stahlfedern ist das ja konstant solange die Federn nicht getauscht werden).
Die Endprogression kann man ab 2015 einfach über Spacer verändern, nicht mehr über das Ölvolumen.
Die zum Druckausgleich erforderlich Verbindung zwischen Positiv- und Negativkammer ist über eine _Nadel in der Mitte (!)_ der Luftkammer gewährleistet.

2016 gab es noch ein Update der Floateinheiten. Die Befüllung der Negativkammer erfolgt dann nicht mehr über eine Nadel in der Kammermitte, sondern über einen _Bypass am Rand (!)_ der Kammer, also eine Kerbe im inneren des Tauchrohres.
Diese Art von Floateinheit hat nur die 2016er 34er und die 36er bei der man nur eine 15mm Achse fahren kann (hat dann FIT4). Die 36er RC2 hat das System mit der Nadel.


*Talas Federung:*
Das Talassystem ist bis 2013 ein komplett pneumatisches Absenksystem gewesen. Das wurde Luft in verschiedene Kammer gebracht wofür natürlich viele Dichtungen erforderlich waren. Die vielen Dichtungen hatten natürlich ordentlich Reibung, und wenn nur eine Dichtung kaputt war ist das Ding abgesoffen.

2014 kam ein komplett neues Talas5 mit hydraulischer Absenkung.
Salopp gesagt, eine Float (mit Stahlfedern) auf deren Kopf ein unabhängiger hydraulischer Absenkkopf sitzt.
Also nicht mehr Dichtungen als eine Float ohne die Gefahr komplett abzusaufen.


*Warum schreib ich das?*
Nur um erklären, dass es schon lange FIT Dämpfungs- Kartuschen gibt, und dass es 3 verschiedene Floatsysteme gibt.
Wenn du nun eine 34er günstig bekommst kannst du sowohl die Floateinheit, als auch die Dämpfungskartusche in FIT4 tauschen.
(Ich habe für eine Bekannte eine 34er Float Factory 2014 für 329,-€ im RCZ Shop ergattern können)

Wenn dir dann das Verhalten nicht gefallen sollte (was ich mal bezweifle) würde ich zuerst das Floatsystem updaten.
Das mit der Nadel weil du ja keinen Bypass im Tauchrohr hast.
http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-TUNING-UP-GRADES/#29864

Das sollte auch mit einer Talas funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (16. Januar 2016)

das neue R.X1 im Test
www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-rotwild-r-x1-fs-27-5-evo.1477440.2.htm


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. Januar 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Bei Bike Components gibt es die FIT4 Kartusche für alte Gabeln für  221 bzw. 276 EUR. Man könnte also eine günstige 2015er oder eine noch günstigere 2014er Gabel kaufen und auf FIT4 hochrüsten. Würde so etwas Sinn machen. Für eine 2016 FIT4 Gabel ruft sie aktuell einfach zu viel Geld ab.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer 36er im R.X1 FS. Die wäre nicht oder kaum schwere und biete glaube ich schon länger due FIT4 Kartusche?



Hey, Interessant. 
Macht die neue Technik denn so viel aus?

Habe ja auch ein 2014er E1 mit der 34er Fox in 170mm. Passt das, und bringt es wirklich etwas? 
Bin ja nicht ganz so zufrieden mit dem Ansprechverhalten der Gabel. Könnte meiner Meinung nach etwas sensibler sein.

Würde das mit der Aufrüstung auf 2016er Technik besser?

@Rocky: Glaube du hast diesbezüglich sicher schon Erfahrung.


----------



## 123disco (16. Januar 2016)

@at021971 :  Auch wenn hier nur Fox bisher Beachtung findet..

Alternative überlegen und ne Pike einbauen. Günstiger, 1800g Leicht und optional als 150/120 bzw 160/130er Dual Position.

Im Vergleich zur Fox 36 ist sie insgesamt nicht weniger unsensibel, Federweg wird super genutzt, RC Verstellung ähnlich CTD.

Passt doch gut zum X1. Ich fahre die günstigere RC und finde die sogar besser als RCT3, da schneller verstellbar. Dazu als 150-120 Dual Position, was ich viel am Q1 nutze, um Bike flach anzutreiben. 35mm Röhren finde ich auch optisch schön.

Ps. X1 mit dem stehenden Dämpfer und RAW finde ich super.
(..glaube, der 2014/15er stehende Dämpfer ist fluffiger & agiler, wie bei der neuen Position unterm Oberrohr. Das neue geht halt mehr Richtung Vortrieb und bergauf...Zumindest beim Q1 hab ich das Gefühl.)


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Januar 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hey, Interessant.
> Macht die neue Technik denn so viel aus?
> 
> Habe ja auch ein 2014er E1 mit der 34er Fox in 170mm. Passt das, und bringt es wirklich etwas?
> ...


Durch die neue Luftkammer steht ja jedem Luftdruck automatisch immer die passende Negativfeder gegenüber.
Bei Stahlfedern ist das konstant, macht sich aber nur bei ganz leichten Fahrern um 60kg (Federweg wird nicht ganz frei gegeben) bemerkbar.
Das wäre die Sache mit dem Ansprechverhalten schon gewesen, also wahrscheinlich noch etwas besser.

Zudem finde ich die Kennlinie angenehm linearer, und die Möglichkeit per Spacer zu traveln ist auch einfacher zu händeln als mit der Menge des Schmieröls.

Und klar, man spart an Gewicht.

Allerdings sehe ich die Kits nur bis 150mm, aber nicht 170mm?
Da müsste man sicher mal genauer mit Fox Rücksprache halten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Januar 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> Auch wenn hier nur Fox Beachtung findet..
> 
> Alternative überlegen und ne Pike einbauen. Günstiger, 1800g Leicht und optional als 150/120 bzw 160/130er Dual Position.
> 
> ...


Die Pike ist sicher auch eine preisgünstige Alternative.
Ich habe die aber außen vor gelassen weil RS wohl noch große Schwierigkeiten mit den Chargerkartuschen hat, Stichwort SKF Sealhead (hat Fox schon lange).
Außerdem scheint das Casting wenig Platz für Schmieröl und Luft zu geben.
Da kommen dass solche irrsinnigen Serviceanleitungen wo man die gabel mit Unterdruck zusammen bauen soll.

Und so wie sich die Preise gerade darstellen bekommt man hier und da im Shop die Foxesn noch günstiger als die RSns.

Was mich auch noch von RS abschreckt:
- Garantiefälle gehen NUR über den Händler an SRAM.
- Ausgeschlackerte Buchsen kann man nicht ersetzen sondern braucht direkt ein neues Casting.
- Die ganze aufwendige Schmiertechnik der Dichtungen.

Seitem es von FOX alle Serviceanleitungen und Ersatzteil gibt ist auch man auch hier RS deutlich vorraus.
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&listall=manual 
Zudem ist der Service deutlich kulanter geworden nachdem aus Toxoholics FOX wurde.

Aber eins muss man den RS lassen, sie haben mit der Pike neuen Wind in die Federgabel gebracht und so alle anderen Hersteller in Zugzwang versetzt.

Grundsätzlich kann man zwischen den beiden Rivalen wohl unterscheiden:

RS ist schwach gedämpft und wird eher über die Luftkammer gefahren.
Man kann bei der Einstellerei nicht viel falsch machen.
RS fährt also eher statisch.

FOX lebt von deren Dämpfung, besonders mit RC2 kann man viel falsch machen.
Das sie somit eher von der Dynamik lebt ist sie im Stand weicher (vgl. BOS).

Ich möchte hier nur das wiedergeben, was ich auch nur selbst machen würde.
RS ist aber sicher auch eine Alternative.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. Januar 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Durch die neue Luftkammer steht ja jedem Luftdruck automatisch immer die passende Negativfeder gegenüber.
> Bei Stahlfedern ist das konstant, macht sich aber nur bei ganz leichten Fahrern um 60kg (Federweg wird nicht ganz frei gegeben) bemerkbar.
> Das wäre die Sache mit dem Ansprechverhalten schon gewesen, also wahrscheinlich noch etwas besser.
> 
> ...



Danke Rocky, 
vielleicht warte ich doch noch, und leiste mir irgendwann mal die neue Lyrik in 180mm. 
Hatte deren Vorgänger vor Jahren mal im alte RED, und die war einfach nur Klasse. 
Vielleicht ist der Nachfolger ja ähnlich. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (16. Januar 2016)

@RockyRider66

..super Vergleich RS vs Fox.

Auch speziell in Hinblick RC2 - Einstellmöglichkeit vs. Pump&Forget. Hab auch Gefühl; Pike super, aber bei Fox kann man noch viel mehr (Ver-)tunen.


----------



## Andi_72 (16. Januar 2016)

@RockyRider66 
 bei Wikipedia käme das in die Kategorie "Lesenswerter Artikel"


----------



## at021971 (16. Januar 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Pike ist sicher auch eine preisgünstige Alternative.
> Ich habe die aber außen vor gelassen weil RS wohl noch große Schwierigkeiten mit den Chargerkartuschen hat, Stichwort SKF Sealhead (hat Fox schon lange).
> Außerdem scheint das Casting wenig Platz für Schmieröl und Luft zu geben.
> Da kommen dass solche irrsinnigen Serviceanleitungen wo man die gabel mit Unterdruck zusammen bauen soll.
> ...


Danke Rocky für Deine sehr umfassende und erkenntnisreiche Ausführung zu den FOX Systemen. Ich werde dann wohl mal schauen ob ich die 2015er Talas von www.bike-discount.de nehme oder eine günstigere 2014er, die ich dann evtl. mit den FOX Tuning Teilen auf den aktuellen Stand bringe. Aber dafür müsste eine 2014 schon sehr günstig sein.


----------



## at021971 (16. Januar 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> @at021971 :  Auch wenn hier nur Fox bisher Beachtung findet..
> 
> Alternative überlegen und ne Pike einbauen. Günstiger, 1800g Leicht und optional als 150/120 bzw 160/130er Dual Position.
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tip. Ich weiß schon, dass die Pike eigentliche ganz gut sein soll, aber wirklich günstiger ist die aktuell dann auch nicht. Und meine Erfahrungen mit Rock Shox überzeugen mich nicht wirklich es noch mal mit ihnen zu versuchen.


----------



## zero-bond (16. Januar 2016)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde, bei meinem E.1 Rahmen hat die Kettenstrebe einen Riss. Gemeldet habe ich den Schaden im Juli, bisweilen hat sich nichts getan, außer dass diverse Emails hin und her gelaufen sind.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr im Schadensfall bisher gehabt?


----------



## at021971 (16. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte erst einen Schadensfall in 2004. Da hatten die Sitzrohre des RCC.09 Risse. Ich habe dann Fotos gemacht und sie an einem Sonntag Abend an die Entwicklung und Marketing (die Leute kannte ich halt) mit der Bitte um Einschätzung gesendet. Am Montag hat Peter Böhm per Mail geantwortet und davon abgeraten mit dem Bike auf den geplanten AlpX zu gehen. Zudem hat mich an dem Tag ein Rotwild Mitarbeiter angerufen und wir haben geklärt, was als Ersatz machbar wäre. Gleicher Hauptrahmen kostenlos oder kompletten Rahmen eines neuen Modells gegen Zuzahlung (Bike war da schon nicht mehr in der Garantie sondern in der Kulanz). Ich entschied mich für den gleichen Rahmen, den Rotwild aber nicht mehr auf Lager hatten. So haben sie sich den Rahmen von einem Händler in der Nähe besorgt und am Dienstag zu mir gesendet. Am Donnerstag kam er bei mir an und ich bin dann mit Bike und Hauptrahmen zu einem mir von Rotwild vermittelten Händler (Markus Nast - Firma Rad(t)los in Gauting) in meiner Nahe gegangen, der dann kostenlos die alten Schwinge in den neuen Hauptrahmen integrierte und beides zusammen in mein Bike einbaute. Am Freitag habe ich das Bike bei ihm abgeholt und bin damit am Samstag zum AlpX aufgebrochen. Also besser finde ich geht es nicht.

Wenn es sich so lange wie bei Dir zieht, scheint es wohl Unstimmigkeiten zwischen Dir und ADP zu geben, oder? Oder haben sie das Gewünschte Ersatzteil oder neuen Rahmen nicht vorrätig.


----------



## zero-bond (16. Januar 2016)

Hallo Thomas, schonmal vielen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht. Ich habe mich an meinen Händler gewandt, und entsprechende Bilder von der defekten Stelle geschickt. Aussage war bisher immer, dass die Strebe nicht lieferbar wäre. Gekauft habe ich das Rad im November 2012, so dass die Garantie greifen müsste. Da mir so langsam der Kragen platzt, habe ich nun eine kurzfristige Lösung gefordert. Ich bin mal gespannt, was dabei raus kommt. Von daher gut zu wissen, dass es auch Alternativlösungen gibt.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. Januar 2016)

zero-bond schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde, bei meinem E.1 Rahmen hat die Kettenstrebe einen Riss. Gemeldet habe ich den Schaden im Juli, bisweilen hat sich nichts getan, außer dass diverse Emails hin und her gelaufen sind.
> 
> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr im Schadensfall bisher gehabt?



Was sagt denn dein Rotwild Händler dazu?
Bei meinen Problemen  (z.B. Risse im E1 Rahmen Modell 2007, oder gebrochene Kettenstrebe am RCC 0.3) gab es immer in kurzer Zeit  (eine oder max zwei Wochen Ersatz, bzw. beim E1 damals sogar ein Upgrade auf den aktuellsten R.E.D. Rahmen. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## at021971 (16. Januar 2016)

zero-bond schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas, schonmal vielen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht. Ich habe mich an meinen Händler gewandt, und entsprechende Bilder von der defekten Stelle geschickt. Aussage war bisher immer, dass die Strebe nicht lieferbar wäre. Gekauft habe ich das Rad im November 2012, so dass die Garantie greifen müsste. Da mir so langsam der Kragen platzt, habe ich nun eine kurzfristige Lösung gefordert. Ich bin mal gespannt, was dabei raus kommt. Von daher gut zu wissen, dass es auch Alternativlösungen gibt.


Also ich würde da mal direkt mit Peter, Ole oder Markus reden. Markus kann Dir auch sagen, was auf Lager ist, wann was kommt etc., denn er macht für ADP den internen Vertrieb.

Für eine Bike von 2012 gibt es nur Garantie, wenn es registriert wurde, denn dann verlängert sie sich von 2 auf 3 Jahre. Sonst währst Du in der Kulanzphase (Jahr 3 - 5 bzw. 4+5). Und Garantie gibt es auch nur, wenn Du der Erstbesitzer bist. Sonst bist Du er auf Kulanz angewiesen.


----------



## zero-bond (16. Januar 2016)

Bin Erstbesitzer und habe natürlich auch registriert. Ich werde dann Montag mal bei ADP anrufen. 

Aussage vom Händler: " Nicht auf Lager und ich höre nach."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (16. Januar 2016)

Es geht um das neongrüne R.E1 FS aus Deinem Fotoalbum, oder? Ich denke mal, auch wenn ich keinen Einblick in die Ersatzteilversorgung bei ADP habe, dass, wenn sie die Schwinge nicht auf Lager haben, es sie auch nicht mehr gibt. Diese Rahmen mit den runden Rohren sind seit 2014 Historie. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es eh einen komplett neuen, dann aber hydrogeformten Rahmen als Ersatz geben wird.


----------



## zero-bond (16. Januar 2016)

Ganz genau um den Rahmen geht es!


----------



## zero-bond (16. Januar 2016)

Aber nochmal vielen Dank für die Hinweise!


----------



## 123disco (16. Januar 2016)

..den E1 12/13 Rahmen hatte ich in M und L Ende 2014 mal bei Rotwild direkt angefragt und da war weder auf Lager, noch bei bekannten Händlern was zu haben. War sehr sehr beliebt .. vielleicht das aktuelle G1 als Ersatz anfragen, da dort alle Teile und LRS passen...(siehe weiter oben ;-)


----------



## Projekt_Genius (16. Januar 2016)

Heute das RX 1 mit 3.0" reifen im Schnee getestet !  Geil zum fahren


----------



## zero-bond (16. Januar 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..den E1 12/13 Rahmen hatte ich in M und L Ende 2014 mal bei Rotwild direkt angefragt und da war weder auf Lager, noch bei bekannten Händlern was zu haben. War sehr sehr beliebt .. vielleicht das aktuelle G1 als Ersatz anfragen, da dort alle Teile und LRS passen...(siehe weiter oben ;-)




Ich hab sowohl 26" als auch 27,5" Parts. Da ich fürs grobe noch das GT Fury hab, würde ich eher zum E1 tendieren. Aber ich werde Montag erstmal telefonieren und die Garantiefrage klären.

Welche Dämpfereinbau Länge hat des aktuelle E.1?


----------



## Maledivo (16. Januar 2016)

siehe ein paar Seiten zurück:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rotwild-ritter-wo-seid-ihr-teil-2.490358/page-512#post-13483937


----------



## Maledivo (16. Januar 2016)

Nach mehrseitige Techniktreads nun mal wieder ein artgerechtes Rotwild-Bild 
Hat MegaSpaß gemacht heute! Die meiste Schlamm sind auf dem Heimweg verlorengegangen


----------



## Maledivo (16. Januar 2016)

Projekt_Genius schrieb:


> Heute das RX 1 mit 3.0" reifen im Schnee getestet !  Geil zum fahren Anhang anzeigen 453663Anhang anzeigen 453665



Cool! Wo gibt´s soviel Schnee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Projekt_Genius (16. Januar 2016)

In Oberösterreich !


----------



## heizer1980 (16. Januar 2016)

@zero-bond 

Habe auch immer die besten Erfahrungen mit Rotwild gemacht, was die Kundennähe angeht. Vielleicht solltest du wirklich mal den direkten Draht zu Rotwild suchen und freundlich anfragen, wie man dir Helfen kann. Die Jungs sind mehr als hilfsbereit und werden dir bestimmt eine akzeptable Lösung anbieten. 
Bin auch schon seit ein paar Jahren Rotwild Fahrer und nach einem damals noch 26" C1 FS, 26" E1 mittlerweile dem G1 kommt nächste Woche noch ein Rotwild ins Haus... Das G1 fühlte sich etwas Einsam im Gehege


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Januar 2016)

Was gibts den für ein Bike?


----------



## heizer1980 (17. Januar 2016)

2014er R2 FS 29"


----------



## Groudon (17. Januar 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> 2014er R2 FS 29"



Gute Wahl! 

Allerdings bin ich gespannt, wann Rotwild ihre Race-Flotte überarbeitet.


----------



## dopero (17. Januar 2016)

Projekt_Genius schrieb:


> Heute das RX 1 mit 3.0" reifen im Schnee getestet !  Geil zum fahren


Hast du den COBALT11 Lenker? Kommst du damit zurecht?
Meiner musste nach der ersten Fahrt weichen. XC Carbon Lenker im All Mountain ist ja auch eine super Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (17. Januar 2016)

..hab den cobalt11 am Q1 AM, aber der flext irre..locker 1cm + im Stand
Rotwild meinte, man solle sich keine Gedanken machen ( und ich meine: bloß nicht den BIKE Carbonlenkertest 2014 lesen! )


----------



## Projekt_Genius (17. Januar 2016)

dopero schrieb:


> Hast du den COBALT11 Lenker? Kommst du damit zurecht?
> Meiner musste nach der ersten Fahrt weichen. XC Carbon Lenker im All Mountain ist ja auch eine super Idee.




Nein da ist ein Race Face Atlas verbaut!


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2016)

Was zur Brose und Rotwild: http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/10818-was-macht-die-bosch-konkurrenz.html


----------



## dopero (18. Januar 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..hab den cobalt11 am Q1 AM, aber der flext irre..locker 1cm +.
> Rotwild meinte, man solle sich keine Gedanken machen ( und meine bloß nicht den BIKE Carbonlenkertest 2014 lesen! )


O.K. dann hatte ich doch den richtigen Eindruck.
Beim Einbremsen der Scheiben und Beläge hatte ich das Gefühl gleich vor dem Vorbau in die Hände zu klatschen. 1 cm hatte ich ja schon im Stand wenn ich die Gabel probiert habe (wiege auch 98 kg). Aber wie schon gesagt irgendwie seltsam das man ab Werk einen XC Lenker bei Rahmengröße L an ein All Mountain schraubt. 
Probiere jetzt mal den SQLab 311. Fühlt sich auf jeden Fall steif an und mal sehen wie sich die anatomische Form bewährt. Und er lag gerade bei meinem Händler herum. Alles andere gute war aus und ein ConTec muss es dann doch nicht sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2016)

dopero schrieb:


> O.K. dann hatte ich doch den richtigen Eindruck.
> Beim Einbremsen der Scheiben und Beläge hatte ich das Gefühl gleich vor dem Vorbau in die Hände zu klatschen. 1 cm hatte ich ja schon im Stand wenn ich die Gabel probiert habe (wiege auch 98 kg). Aber wie schon gesagt irgendwie seltsam das man ab Werk einen XC Lenker bei Rahmengröße L an ein All Mountain schraubt.
> Probiere jetzt mal den SQLab 311. Fühlt sich auf jeden Fall steif an und mal sehen wie sich die anatomische Form bewährt. Und er lag gerade bei meinem Händler herum. Alles andere gute war aus und ein ConTec muss es dann doch nicht sein.


Carbon Lenker sind dafür bekannt und gebaut dass sie flexen?
Hat nix mit XC oder DH zu tun?
Und mal ehrlich, solange da nix bricht kann einem nur die Lenkerform nicht gefallen, oder?


----------



## dopero (18. Januar 2016)

Flexen kenne ich vom Rennrad. Das hier ist aber deutlich zu viel des guten.
Und ich habe die Hoffnung das dann bei der nächsten Fahrt das weiche, indirekte Lenkgefühl auch Geschichte ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2016)

dopero schrieb:


> Flexen kenne ich vom Rennrad. Das hier ist aber deutlich zu viel des guten.
> Und ich habe die Hoffnung das dann bei der nächsten Fahrt das weiche, indirekte Lenkgefühl auch Geschichte ist.


Berichte mal.
Ich habe keinen Unterschied zwischen einem Syntace Alulenker und einem RaceFace Carbonteil bemerkt (gleiche Abmessungen)


----------



## 123disco (18. Januar 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Berichte mal.
> Ich habe keinen Unterschied zwischen einem Syntace Alulenker und einem RaceFace Carbonteil bemerkt (gleiche Abmessungen)



Dann baue er mal nen KrankenBruder dran... der ist so flexibel, da hat man gleich 2cm mehr Federweg;-)
Der Syntace Carbon ist da zB. ein ganz anderes Kaliber und man merkt keinen Unterschied zum Alu..( darum brach Syntace bei 200.000 Lastwechseln und der WeicheBruder bei 12.000 im Test..)

Hab den zwar jetzt dran, aber mit Magengrummeln.
Bei BunnyHop Übungen zieht man das Ding schon ungewöhnlich weit nach hinten...


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> Dann baue er mal nen KrankenBruder dran... der ist so flexibel, da hat man gleich 2cm mehr Federweg;-)
> Der Syntace Carbon ist da zB. ein ganz anderes Kaliber und man merkt keinen Unterschied zum Alu..( darum brach Syntace bei 200.000 Lastwechseln und der WeicheBruder bei 12.000 im Test..)
> 
> Hab den zwar jetzt dran, aber mit Magengrummeln.
> Bei BunnyHop Übungen zieht man das Ding schon ungewöhnlich weit nach hinten...


wo findet man denn diesen test?


----------



## Fast4ward79 (18. Januar 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wo findet man denn diesen test?



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere in einer Ausgabe der Mountainbike letztes Jahr.
Kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2016)

NSUler schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere in einer Ausgabe der Mountainbike letztes Jahr.
> Kann mich aber auch täuschen.


Hat den noch jemand?


----------



## Fast4ward79 (18. Januar 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hat den noch jemand?



Der Artikel ist im Heft 04-14.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (18. Januar 2016)

NSUler schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist im Heft 04-14.



Gerissen ist aber der Vorbau (Alu) und nicht der Lenker (Carbon).


----------



## Maledivo (18. Januar 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wo findet man denn diesen test?



http://www.bike-magazin.de/komponen...uchtest-2014-lenker-und-vorbauten/a18691.html


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2016)

waren da auch rental lenker bei?


----------



## Maledivo (18. Januar 2016)

Nein. Nur diese:


----------



## Maledivo (18. Januar 2016)

PDF-Anlage von der Freeride

Da ist Renthal Lenker auch dabei - allerdings als Alu-Version


----------



## Maledivo (18. Januar 2016)

Carbonlenker-Test falls interessiert (Answer / Renthal / Tuvarit / Enve):

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/09...spezial-mit-answer-enve-renthal-und-truvativ/


----------



## 123disco (19. Januar 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> http://www.bike-magazin.de/komponen...uchtest-2014-lenker-und-vorbauten/a18691.html


ooops (Korrektur), falsch zitiert von mir :
SyntaceCarbon 1Mio Lastwechsel (Test abgebrochen)
CrankCarbon 24k/40k Lastwechsel (Lenker gebrochen)...

Mist. Ich wollte eigentlich nicht dran erinnert werden und werden regelmäßig mal auf Risse prüfen. Den iOdine2 - Vorbau hab ich schon downgegradet, da nicht fest zu bekommen. Die Sattelverstellung bei der Cobalt-Stütze ist ohne GummiHammer nur selten möglich..  Schade,  chic, aber, daß Rotwild hier keinen Premium - Teile -Partner hat? Syntace ist ja leider Liteville.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (19. Januar 2016)

Hast recht, wirklich schade.

Komischerweise benutzt Manfred Stromberg in seiner Rotwild Zeit nur Syntace Parts. Da könnte Rotwild direkt für alle Bike montieren.

Prüfe es regelmäßig! An meinem CB Iodine Vorbau gab es ein Risse an der Klemme. Kann sein dass ich damals damit mit dem C1 auf Endurostrecke überfordert habe 

An meinem E1 kommen keine Kranke Brüdern ran bis auf Sattel 

Syntace Parts sind Top. Wenn ich bedenkt wieviel Zeit ich Sattel einstellen mit CB verbraucht habe. Und die Stütze bleiben nie an gleicher Höhe, auch wenn es nur minimal ist. Bei Syntace habe ich beide Probleme gar nicht und ist mir wert


----------



## Orakel (19. Januar 2016)

kurz zum CB Lenker, den Link den ich reingestellt habe vom MBmagazin, die bemängelten auch den weichen Carbonlenker von CB.
Ich habe den CB Vorbau und Lenker ohne vorher auszuprobieren, gegen Vorbau+ Lenker von Renthal getauscht beides 
Hab sogar noch nen Renthal Apex in 50mm daliegen, falls............


----------



## at021971 (19. Januar 2016)

Nach dem was ich letzte Woche aus dem Rotwild Umfeld gehört habe, sollen die Crankbrothers Parts nächstes Jahr Geschichte sein. Ob es aber zu einer Kooperation mit Syntace kommt ist offen, wäre aber zu wünschen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Januar 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> SyntaceCarbon 1Mio Lastwechsel (Test abgebrochen)
> CrankCarbon 24k/40k Lastwechsel (Lenker gebrochen)...
> 
> Mist. Ich wollte eigentlich nicht dran erinnert werden und werden regelmäßig mal auf Risse prüfen. Den iOdine2 - Vorbau hab ich schon downgegradet, da nicht fest zu bekommen.



Der größte Feind der Carbonlenker sind die Klemmungen, nicht die Lastwechsel. Scharfe Kanten und/oder zu hohe Klemmkräfte - auch der Anbauteile - sind ein Garant für Ausfälle.


----------



## Maledivo (19. Januar 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Nach dem was ich letzte Woche aus dem Rotwild Umfeld gehört habe, sollen die Crankbrothers Parts nächstes Jahr Geschichte sein. Ob es aber zu einer Kooperation mit Syntace kommt ist offen, wäre aber zu wünschen.



Kann ich mir vorstellen, ...

Bei höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze hat RW schon andere Hersteller geholt (Kind Shock Lev statt CB)

Für Grafity Bereich und bei AMG-Modelle benutzt Rotwild schon andere Parts - PRO (Shimano).


----------



## Groudon (19. Januar 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Der größte Feind der Carbonlenker sind die Klemmungen, nicht die Lastwechsel. Scharfe Kanten und/oder zu hohe Klemmkräfte - auch der Anbauteile - sind ein Garant für Ausfälle.



Das mag zum Teil stimmen. Allerdings sind die fertigungsbezogenen Qualitätsprüfungen im Bereich der CFK-Fertigung unzureichend. Hinzu kommt ein noch sehr gering ausgeprägtes Wissen im Bereich des richtigen Layups für CFK-Komponenten bei vielen Firmen.

Der jedoch größte Anteil ist die unzureichende DIN-Norm, nach denen Lenker eines MTB ausgelegt werden. Zum einen sind deutlich zu geringe Lasten angegeben. Demnach werden gerade einmal 1000 N pro Lenkerseite aufgebracht, was zwar ungefähr 100 kg entspricht aber bei Drops oder auch Stoopies schnell überschritten werden kann. 3000 N pro Lenkerseite sind da eher anzuwenden.

Der dynamische Test erfolgt sogar nur mit 270 N (gegenphasig) bzw 450 N (gleichphasig) pro Lenkerseite mit 100.000 Lastwechseln. Für die Praxis deutlich zu gering.

Am Ende muss jeder von uns natürlich selbst entscheiden, welchen Lenker er an sein Rad baut und welchem Hersteller vertraut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Januar 2016)

ist denn überhaupt hier schon jemandem ein Lenker abgebrochen?

Wo wurden eigentlich die Tests durchgeführt?


----------



## Groudon (20. Januar 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ist denn überhaupt hier schon jemandem ein Lenker abgebrochen?
> 
> Wo wurden eigentlich die Tests durchgeführt?



Mit ziemlich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wirst du im Forum ein paar Leute finden, bei denen das bisher vorgekommen ist. Allerdings sind es wohl so wenige, da die Menge an Bikern in Deutschland meiner Meinung die Menge an Forumsusern deutlich übersteigt.

Der Test wurde in Ausgabe 5/2014 des BIKE-Magazins durchgeführt. Die Tests erfolgten beim Prüfinstitut Zedler, wodurch ich eine Bevorteiligung einzelner Firmen durch mögliche finanzielle Zuwendungen ausschließe.

Für den Test wurden jeweils 2 Lenker des selben Modells getestet - für eine wirklich stichhaltige statistische Analyse wären mindestens 5 Lenker, besser jedoch 25-50 Lenker des selben Modells notwendig um eine Aussage über die Fertigungsbedingte Streuung zu geben. Für solch einen Tetsumfang fehlt dem Magazin die Zeit und wohl auch das Geld, wobei es eine sehr sehr interessante Untersuchung wäre. Die Untersuchungen der jeweils zwei untersuchten Exemplare jedes Lenkermodells hat bereits gezeigt, dass die Qualitätsschwankungen teilweise gigantisch waren.

So brach z.B. beim Modell "Truvativ Jerome Clementez Carbon" ein Modell bei unter 50.000 Lastwechseln, das andere bei etwa 620.000 Lastwechseln. Das Modell "Ritchey WCS Carbon" ertrug einmal etwa 110.000 Lastwechsel und knapp 500.000 Lastwechsel. Das Modell "Enve Carbon" erlitt einen Defekt bei etwa 310.000 und 910.000 Lastwechseln. 

Ohne Werbung für Syntace zu machen muss man den Produkten aufgrund des Tests zugestehen, dass die Qualität der beiden getesteten Modell sehr gut war, da das Prüfinstitut bei beiden Exemplaren des Modells "Syntace Vector Carbon" nach 1.000.000 Lastwechsel den Test beendete.

Für das Aluminium-Modell "Syntace Vector Alumnium" zählt dies nicht. Zwar ertrugen sie die höchste Lastwechselanzahl aller Aluminium-Lenker, jedoch brachen auch sie bei etwas mehr wie 400.000 Lastwechsel.


Nun ist natürlich die Frage, wieviele Lastwechsel im Leben eines Lenkers (2-5 Jahre?!) wohl vorkommen. Wohlmöglich sind 300.000 Lastwechsel eine sehr optimistisch angesetzte Anzahl, womit die meisten Lenker im Gebrauch keinen Defekt erleiden.

Allerdings KANN es passieren, dass auch ein Carbonlenker bereits nach kurzer Zeit kaputt geht. Die Streuung ist bei den meisten Modellen einfach zu groß um akzeptabel zu sein - so meine Meinung.


Ich hoffe persönlich sehr, dass daran weiter gearbeitet wird seitens der Produzenten.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Januar 2016)

Tests sagen leider nicht viel aus, Du hast bereits beschrieben warum. Die Serienstreuung ist sehr hoch und die realen Belastungen lassen sich nur schwer in einer Norm abbilden. Wo viel Handarbeit drin steckt und Stückzahlen gebracht werden müssen, bringen stichprobenartige Tests nicht viel, da die Prozesse zu stark schwanken.

Dabei gibt es auch große Unterschiede, ob es sich um eine kleine Manufaktur oder einen Massenhersteller handelt. Die Praxis hat aber bisher gezeigt, dass es sehr wenige Ausfälle gibt und fast überall eine Vorgeschichte dahinter steckt.

Kein Hersteller wird die typisch deutsche "Vollkaskomentalität" einer 100% Sicherheit erfüllen können. Es wird sich immer jemand finden, der alles kaputt bekommt bzw wird sich eine Situation finden, wo die Grenzen der Belastbarkeit überschritten wurden.

Es soll nur niemand glauben, dass bei der Auslegung der Bauteile viel berechnet wird. Da geht es ziemlich hemdsärmelig zu.

Ich persönlich habe mit meinen Carbonlenkern, auch den Schmolke, keinerlei Angst.


----------



## Andi_72 (20. Januar 2016)

Mir brach mal ein Lenker - aber vor bald 20 Jahren...!

Ursache:
Montagefehler. Vorbau war nicht entgratet. Der Grat erzeugte erst eine Kerbung, und die führte zum Bruch. Seid dem fühle ich bei allen Vorbauten die Kanten.

Ein Fieberglaslenker brach mal, nachdem das Bike während der Pinkelpause in den Wassergraben kippte, und der Lenker sehr wahrscheinlich auf einen Stein donnerte.
Immerhin, Syncros hatte damals eine lebenslange Garantie.


----------



## 123disco (20. Januar 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Nach dem was ich letzte Woche aus dem Rotwild Umfeld gehört habe, sollen die Crankbrothers Parts nächstes Jahr Geschichte sein. Ob es aber zu einer Kooperation mit Syntace kommt ist offen, wäre aber zu wünschen.


..da Liteville die "Rahmensparte" von Syntace ist, würde es mich wundern, wenn Rotwild hier beim direkten und scharfen Konkurrent bestellen würde.
Genügt doch, dass der Manfred da hin ist...

Ps. Ich geb auf jeden Fall Bescheid, wenn es meinen CrankB - Carbonlenker erwischt hat (wenn es mit dem Tippen dann noch klappt)


----------



## Andi_72 (21. Januar 2016)

Gehört Rotwild mittlerweile nicht zu ZEG? Da gäbe doch Parts genug?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich recht informiert bin ist ADP ein unabhängis Ingenieurbüro und arbeitet auch für andere Bikehersteller, u. a. ZEG.
Rotwild ist eine eigene Produktsparte von ADP.
Man arbeitet aber nicht nur auf dem Bikesektor sondern auch an Projekten wie speziellen Rollstühlen usw..

Und bei Liteville war doch bisher Liteville= M. Gätzz, Syntace= J. Klieber?
Naja und die beiden sich ja schon im Sommer getrennt, M. Gätz hat eine neue Firma gegründet.
Wie das weitergeht steht noch in den Sternen.


----------



## Andi_72 (21. Januar 2016)

Ein in der Bikebranche erfahrener Hirsch flüsterte mal, dass Rotwild etwas knapp bei Kasse war, und die ZEG eingesprungen ist.
Dafür würde sprechen, dass zum Zeitpunkt dieser Info Hirsche zu Hauf beim Stadtler weideten.

Sollte es stimmen, so wäre es 1. nicht die erste Fa. der so was passiert, und 2. ist es immer noch Rotwild. Und das allein zählt !

LV, Syntace und Michi Grätz bleibt ein spannendes Thema....


----------



## Orakel (21. Januar 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> E
> Sollte es stimmen, so wäre es 1. nicht die erste Fa. der so was passiert, und 2. ist es immer noch Rotwild. Und das allein zählt !



genau, wo Rotwild drauf steht ist auch Rotwild drin


----------



## at021971 (21. Januar 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> ...Dafür würde sprechen, dass zum Zeitpunkt dieser Info Hirsche zu Hauf beim Stadtler weideten.
> 
> Sollte es stimmen, so wäre es 1. nicht die erste Fa. der so was passiert, und 2. ist es immer noch Rotwild. Und das allein zählt....


Stadler verkauft Rotwild schon seit ewigen Zeiten. Also mindestens 10, wenn nicht noch länger. Damals gab es von Stadler immer wieder Anzeigen mit Rotwild in der Bike und Mountainbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (21. Januar 2016)

Mein Rotwild ist auch vom Stadtler weil ich keine Ahnung hatte. Ich bereue das Rad nicht aber ich hätte es wo anders kaufen können / sollen


----------



## 123disco (22. Januar 2016)

..na immer spannend, was da so passiert - Denke Liteville/Syntace werden nun von Jo Kleiber und altem Team weitergeführt und wie gehabt auch recht ordentliches deutsches Bike bauen.

Hab Freund beim Zusammenbau seines neuen 301 geholfen und war schon recht angetan von den vielen kleinen Detaillösungen. ..fahren tut sichs auch toll. Wobei das gerade Rohrdesign und das "großkupferte" - Image nicht so meins sind..


----------



## heizer1980 (22. Januar 2016)

Mir gehen da irgendwie diese LV Jünger gehörig auf die Nerven aber das 601 gefällt mir schon ganz gut, zumindest optisch... würde es schon ganz gerne mal über die Trails scheuchen... nur nicht in der Team Edition


----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. Januar 2016)

...war heute auch endlich mal wieder unterwegs und mein Grinsen hört immer noch nicht auf ...





Das X1 ist einfach gut, das rollt genial, egal ob bergauf oder bergab und liegt sehr satt auf dem Trail...   und seit ich jetzt sogar tubless unterwegs bin, mit 140 gr. weniger   Liege jetzt bei 13,68 Kg (mit Pedalen) laut meiner Waage.

Der Tublessumbau ging recht schnell und Sauerei gab es überhaupt keine. Hatte mir eine Woche zuvor einen Platten vorne eingefangen, ein ca. 2,5 mm Riss, den hat die Dichtmilch nicht zu bekommen. Habe mir dieses Maxalami Dichtset besorgt und das hat klasse funktioniert, jetzt hält auch der Vorderreifen die Luft und das Abrollgeräusch der 2,8ter Reifen, nach dem Umbau, ist schlichtweg "geil"  ein sonores Brummen...


----------



## loui-w (24. Januar 2016)

Wo wir gerade bei Liteville sind...
Nachdem mein altes Rotwild Rcc 1.0 nun schon mehrere Jahre sein Dasein als Wanddeko fristete, hab ich mich letzte Woche dazu entschlossen es mal wieder zu beleben.





Vorher musste aber erstmal das Liteville 301 Mk4 auf die Schlachtbank und als Organspender dienen.
Getauscht wurden Laufräder, Gabel und Sattel. Lenker und Vorbau stammten aus der Restekiste. In meinem Umbau Eifer habe ich allerdings erstmal vergessen den Federweg der Gabel anzupassen. 120 mm waren doch etwas viel für das Bike. Also die Gabel nochmal raus und auf 90 mm Federweg umgebaut.
Das ursprüngliche Gewicht lag bei 11,95 kg, nach dem Umbau sind es nur noch 10,4 kg und ich werde wohl nicht widerstehen können und das Gewicht noch weiter reduzieren.   
Hier das (vorläufige) Ergebnis:


----------



## nauker (24. Januar 2016)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> und seit ich jetzt sogar tubless unterwegs bin, mit 140 gr. weniger



Sehr schönes Rad!
Zu Tubeless: Ich glaube, ich überlege schon seit Jahren Tubeless zu fahren- wenn ich mich dann aber dazu durchringen will und alles gewichtsmäßig überschlage, komme ich trotzdem nur auf eine minimale Gewichtsersparnis (in Verbindung mit etlichen Einschränkungen beim Reifenwechsel etc.)
Und auch der Traktionsgewinn durch niedrigere Drücke überzeugt mich nur eingeschränkt.
Fahre übrigens bei allen Rädern mit TesaFelgenbändern und extralightSchläuchen (ja, gelegentlich habe einen Platten, hält sich aber im Rahmen)

Oder übersehe ich da etwas?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2016)

Ja du übersiehst was:

a) du hast bei gleichem Luftdruck mehr Gripp weil der Schlauch nicht mehr gewalkt wird.
b) der Reifen rollt leichter ohne Schlauch
c) Durchschläge führen nicht unweigerlich zum Snakebit
d) Kleiner Defekte durch Dornen usw. reapieren sich selbst, merkt man oft erst wenn der Reifen demontiert wird.

Ich fahre das System nicht damit ich immer weniger Luft fahren kann.
Drücke unter 1,7 sind für mich kaum relevant.


----------



## nauker (24. Januar 2016)

loui-w schrieb:


> Nachdem mein altes Rotwild Rcc 1.0 nun schon mehrere Jahre sein Dasein als Wanddeko fristete, hab ich mich letzte Woche dazu entschlossen es mal wieder zu beleben.



Gute Idee!

Nimm noch die Kurbel und das Schaltwerk vom LV!


----------



## nauker (24. Januar 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ja du übersiehst was:
> 
> a) du hast bei gleichem Luftdruck mehr Gripp weil der Schlauch nicht mehr gewalkt wird.
> b) der Reifen rollt leichter ohne Schlauch
> ...




Ja, du hast ja recht;-) ich glaub, am abschreckensten wirkt auf mich die Sauerei beim Wechsel der Mäntel. Ich habe einige daheim, die ich auch aus Spass am Vergleichen und Experimentieren vglw. häufig wechsele...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. Januar 2016)

@nauker
...also es war echt keine Sauerei, das drauf machen sowieso nicht. Mantel runter, Schlauch raus, Felgenband und Ventil rein. Aufpumpen bis der Mantel im Felgenhorn sitzt, dazu habe ich mir eine Kompressorpumpe geholt..  ein Kinderspiel ...   Luft abgelassen, oberes Teil des Ventil rausgedreht, die 100ml Dichtmilch (Plus-Reifen) durch den Schaft des Ventils rein. Reifen auf 2,6 Bar aufgeblasen und die Milch verteilt....

Leider war ja der Vorderreifen defekt...   also Ventil nach oben, 5 Min. gewartet bis die Milch unten ist, dann die restliche Luft aus dem Reifen gelassen, Mantel an einer Stelle von der Felge gehebelt und die Milch vorsichtig in ein Behältnis geschüttet. Den ganzen Mantel von der Felge und beides abgerieben...  

Hatte auch immer Angst vor der Sauerei...   war es aber echt nicht!!!

War etwas enttäuscht, dass der kleine Riss nicht abgedichtet werden konnte, aber jetzt auch egal  Maxalami hat das Loch gestopft. Unterwegs ist das jetzt auch kein Problem mehr....   muss ja den Mantel nicht von der Felge hebeln. Loch im Mantel suchen, Wurst reinstopfen, aufpumpen und fertig, so die Theorie 

Bei mir hat sich das am Gewicht so heftig ausgewirkt, weil ich den Schwalbe 21F Schlauch mit knapp über 200gr. fahren musste. 100ml Dichtmilch, Felgenband und Ventil sind dann halt doch leichter.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (24. Januar 2016)

nauker schrieb:


> Ja, du hast ja recht;-) ich glaub, am abschreckensten wirkt auf mich die Sauerei beim Wechsel der Mäntel. Ich habe einige daheim, die ich auch aus Spass am Vergleichen und Experimentieren vglw. häufig wechsele...



Mit den richtigen Reifen sollte die Sauerei ausbleiben.
Ich habe auf meinem E1 auf Hans Dampf umgerüstet. Ging prima. Nur ohne Kompressor oder ein Kompressorpumpe sollte es eine größere Herausforderung werden..


----------



## [email protected] (24. Januar 2016)

Ich suche für mein 2015 E1 eine Sattelklemme ohne Hebel.
Kann da jemand etwas empfehlen?
Hatte noch einen Tune Schraubwürger hier rumliegen. Der wollte nicht so richtig passen. Den musste ich ein bisschen auseinander drücken, damit er aufs Sitzrohr passt. Dadurch war die Schraube nur ein paar Umdrehungen im Gewinde. Das sah mir nicht vertrauenserweckend aus.


----------



## heizer1980 (24. Januar 2016)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @nauker
> 
> Leider war ja der Vorderreifen defekt...   also Ventil nach oben, 5 Min. gewartet bis die Milch unten ist, dann die restliche Luft aus dem Reifen gelassen, Mantel an einer Stelle von der Felge gehebelt und die Milch vorsichtig in ein Behältnis geschüttet. Den ganzen Mantel von der Felge und beides abgerieben...
> 
> ...



Cuts während der Tour, die die Milch nicht abdichtet, konnte ich bisher während der Tour auch immer mit den selbstkleben Flicken von Topeak dauerhaft beheben.
Kurz Druck abgelassen, Stelle gereinigt, Flicken drauf und dann mit der CO2 Pumpe ran und schon kanns weiter gehen.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. Januar 2016)

@heizer1980 
...Du musstest aber den Mantel runter machen, um den Flicken von innen drauf zu kleben...  oder von außen?


----------



## heizer1980 (24. Januar 2016)

Natürlich von innen. Aber dazu reicht es, die Stelle mit dem Riss nach oben zu drehen und den Mantel nur soweit wie nötig etwas von der Felge zu holen, bis man dran kommt. Brauche aber weder das Rad ausbauen,  noch den Mantel ganz runter rupfen. Habe auch für solche Fälle griffige Mechanikerhandschuhe im Rucksack, da bleiben Finger und Radelhandschuhe auch sauber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. Januar 2016)

Ok, danke...   Jetzt habe ich verstanden, auch eine Möglichkeit...


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2016)

Oder Schlauch rein und zu Hause in Ruhe guggen


----------



## 123disco (25. Januar 2016)

..oder kleinen Klecks aus Tube Superkleber, Notfalls mit Dreck. Dann schafft es die Milch meist auch wieder ( na ja, in 4 von 5 Fällen). Werde nun aber auch Maxxsalami mal testen. Dann Zuhause von innen flicken.
Schwalbe ist allerdings innen recht flickenresistent und vulkanisiert erst nach tüchtig schmirgeln.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Januar 2016)

Es gibt so ein blaues TIPTOP Flickzeug für Tubeless, das funzt deutlich besser als das rote für Schläuche.


----------



## 123disco (26. Januar 2016)

.ok, danke ...passend zum Thema... Verdammte [email protected]@@@@@sse! Nun ist es mir gestern passiert. Letzter Parkdrop (BierVorfreudegedankenversunken) , Volldurchschlag, statt nachpumpen, platt heimgeschoben, rausgeploppt, so dreckig, dass erstmal saubergemacht und nun Loch unauffindbar. DU SOLLST DIR LOCHSTELLE MERKEN! Alles genau bei dem Reifen, der nur bei der Tanke ploppt. 

Was macht ihr denn so bei dem schönen BikeWetter?

EDIT: Über Nacht wieder Schlauch drin und eine Seite mit Milch angeklebt. Morgens mit ner Gartenspritze (statt Sprühaufsatz einfach Ventiladapter an den Schlauch gesteckt) als AirAkku mit einem PloPPP alles hinbekommen. 

..I GO BIKEN!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. Januar 2016)

Biken statt flicken 

Aus Zeitmangel unter der Woche eher als Trockenübung


----------



## heizer1980 (26. Januar 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn so bei dem schönen BikeWetter?
> 
> ..I GO BIKEN!



Mal Biken


 

Mal basteln um zu Biken


 

Und gelegentlich gehen wir auch mal einen Trinken


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2016)

Einsauen!


----------



## Groudon (26. Januar 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Mal basteln um zu Biken
> Anhang anzeigen 457190



Ein wunderschones Rad! Ich bin gespannt, wann Rotwild einen wurdigen Nachfolger vorstellt.


----------



## heizer1980 (27. Januar 2016)

Bis auf das Design hat sich in den letzten Jahren nicht viel getan aber ist halt auch ein klasse Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (27. Januar 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ein wunderschones Rad! Ich bin gespannt, wann Rotwild einen wurdigen Nachfolger vorstellt.


Das R2-FS mal so zu toppen wird sicher nicht einfach, das ist doch immer noch "state of the art".  Das müssen die anderen Hersteller erstmal leisten. Rahmengewicht deutlich unter 2 kg, bei 115mm FW, 29", Racegeometrie, harmoniert sehr gut mit einer 120er Gabel, da gibt's momentan nicht viel (wenn überhaupt) vergleichbares am Markt.
Die Einführung des neuen X2 ist Rotwild da vermutlich dringlicher. Das wäre dann für 2017 ein nettes Aufbauprojekt.


----------



## heizer1980 (27. Januar 2016)

Sag ich doch... Das Rad ist klasse


----------



## AMDude (28. Januar 2016)

Servus zusammen,

so, der Februar kommt näher und ich hoffe doch stark, dass Rotwild jetzt diesen Termin für meinen E1 Rahmen in XL hält.
Die 2015er Fox 36 und die Lev integra sind schon neu hier. Vom alten 2014er E1 übernehme ich meine 1501 DT Laufräder, sowie das Answer AME / Pro Taper SL Cockpit.
Eigentlich wollte ich auch den SLX/XT-Antieb übernhemen (SLX 2fach-Kurbeln, XT-Kasette/Trigger). Aber irgendwie reizt mich jetzt doch ein 1x11 Antrieb.
Jetzt die Frage: GX (mit 1400er Kurbel u. evtl. X01 Trigger) oder XT? Ich war klar auf der XT-Seite, vor allem wegen dem Preis. Aber mittlerweile ist dieser ja gleich, ca. 400€ für die Komplettgruppen (GX mit X01 Trigger ca. 450€)

Vorteile die ich bei der GX sehe:
1. leichter
2. Potential, um die Gruppe noch leichter zu machen (X1, X01 Kassette)
3. Potential, die Gruppe mit TRS+ Kassette zu fahren
4. größere Bandbreite wegen 10-42

Vorteile XT:
1. Verschleißteile günstiger
2. fahre schon immer Shimano, und war bis jetzt eigentlich immer zufrieden.

Tendiere mittlerweile zu der GX-Gruppe.
Habe ich was übersehen? Wie ist im Vergleich die Haltbarkeit der Verschleißteile?


----------



## Groudon (28. Januar 2016)

GX 

Hat für mich die bessere Bandbreite und das bessere Design! Aber vor allem die Bandbreite!


----------



## Bensemer (28. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte es Ende Dezember mit Matthias vom Schaltwerk über 1x11 weil er recht viel davon im Laden hatte. Er sagte er würde zu Shimano raten wegen den Verschleißteilen. 
Ich persönlich hätte bis dahin eher zur xx1 wegen den Drehgriffen tendiert aber das ist ja Geschmackssache


----------



## 123disco (28. Januar 2016)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @nauker
> ...War etwas enttäuscht, dass der kleine Riss nicht abgedichtet werden konnte, aber jetzt auch egal  Maxalami hat das Loch gestopft. Unterwegs ist das jetzt auch kein Problem mehr....   muss ja den Mantel nicht von der Felge hebeln. Loch im Mantel suchen, Wurst reinstopfen, aufpumpen und fertig, so die Theorie



..hab deine Erfahrung mit den ganz kleinen Rissen auch? Allerdings war die Maxxsalami und Tool völlig überdimensioniert. Um 2mm Riss zu kitten, Loch mit dem breiten Tool plus Salami auf 6-10mm aufzureißen, fand ich doof. Hab dann 10mmx1mm Zuschnitt mit Zahnstocher (Holz haftet nicht!) reingedrückt ; ok.
Aber irgendwie echt Gefummele..1-2mm Riss sollte eigentlich mit Schwalblue gefixt sein??? HDampf 2,25::  Mach isch was falsch


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Januar 2016)

Durch das Walken der Reifen ist das dauerhafte Abdichten eines 1-2mm Risses eher Glückssache - bei mir hat es bisher bei keinem Reifen funktioniert. Auf Demovideos am Bikeständer klappt es 

Dornenlöcher und kleinste Risse wurden dauerhaft dicht.


----------



## Bensemer (28. Januar 2016)

Bekommt man das denn überhaupt mit wenn man eine "Panne" bekäme und die Milch das wieder abdichtet beim fahren? Ich bin in den paar Wochen schon mehrmals durch Scherben gefahren und es passiert nichts.	Ich suche jetzt nicht direkt danach aber ich habe aufgehört auszuweichen  zumindest mal bis ich flicke oder ein Schlauch einziehen muss...


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2016)

merkt man nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (28. Januar 2016)

..tja, das Maxxsalamigummi hilft erstmal, aber mal sehen wann es eine Steinfläche wieder rausreißt.

Aber was macht ihr bei Eis so? ..besonders die g1-Fahrer (gibt ja nun die Ritchey-ICE-Edition):


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Januar 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Bekommt man das denn überhaupt mit wenn man eine "Panne" bekäme und die Milch das wieder abdichtet beim fahren..



Manchmal ja, manchmal nein. 
Letztes Jahr bei einem Marathon plötzlich etwas Luft verloren, bis wieder dicht war. Danach hielt der Druck bis ins Ziel. Tag darauf war er platt. Die Reifen am X1 sind rundum voller nasser Flecken und trotzdem ist alles dicht und gut.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..tja, das Maxxsalamigummi hilft erstmal, aber mal sehen wann es eine Steinfläche wieder rausreißt.
> 
> Aber was macht ihr bei Eis so? ..besonders die g1-Fahrer!


Ich fahre einfach, sehe ja die Milch nicht.
Hab noch nix von Eis gemerkt.
Na ja, und wenn ich wirklich platt fahre, dann zieh ich einfach einen Schlauch rein und schau zu Hause mal nach.

Meine letzten 5 Plattfüße konnten weder Milch noch Schlauch retten.
Da mussten neue Reifen her.


----------



## Groudon (28. Januar 2016)

Das einzige nervige bei einem Loch mit Milch sind die Spritzer am Rahmen hinterher. Und in den Klamotten... Da gehen sie sogut wie nicht mehr raus, zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (29. Januar 2016)

@123disco 
bei meinem Maxalami Set waren auch Miniwürste dabei  aber du hast recht, der 2,5mm Riss wurde durch das Tool auf 3-4 mm aufgerissen. Wenn es nach dem Flicken hält, wie bei mir, ist es mir egal, bisher habe ich keinen Luftverlust.

Den überstehenden Teil auf der Oberseite des Reifens habe ich etwas gestutzt...  ist jetzt fast nicht mehr sichtbar


----------



## AMDude (29. Januar 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich hatte es Ende Dezember mit Matthias vom Schaltwerk über 1x11 weil er recht viel davon im Laden hatte. Er sagte er würde zu Shimano raten wegen den Verschleißteilen.
> Ich persönlich hätte bis dahin eher zur xx1 wegen den Drehgriffen tendiert aber das ist ja Geschmackssache



"Nur" wegen dem Preis und/oder wegen der Haltbarkeit?
Bin zwar noch nie die Drehgriffe gefahren, aber ich glaub, ich bleibe bei den Trigger. Was der Bauer nicht kennt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (29. Januar 2016)

AMDude schrieb:


> "Nur" wegen dem Preis und/oder wegen der Haltbarkeit?
> Bin zwar noch nie die Drehgriffe gefahren, aber ich glaub, ich bleibe bei den Trigger. Was der Bauer nicht kennt.....



Bei den Drehgriffen hätte ich vor allem in technischem Gelände meine Bedenken.
Da schaltet man sicherlich gelegentlich ohne es zu wollen, oder?


----------



## Bensemer (29. Januar 2016)

AMDude schrieb:


> "Nur" wegen dem Preis und/oder wegen der Haltbarkeit?
> Bin zwar noch nie die Drehgriffe gefahren, aber ich glaub, ich bleibe bei den Trigger. Was der Bauer nicht kennt.....



Ich musste mal ne Zeit lang mehrmals am Tag durch die komplette Kaserne weil ich Gruppenführer zwei verschiedener Inst Truppen in verschiedenen Kompanien war. Da hatte ich ein altes Mtb meiner Frau da hoch geschafft und hab dann alles mit dem Rad gemacht. Dieses Ding hatte Drehgriffe und ich fand das eigentlich ganz cool


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. Januar 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Bei den Drehgriffen hätte ich vor allem in technischem Gelände meine Bedenken.
> Da schaltet man sicherlich gelegentlich ohne es zu wollen, oder?



Genau das ist mir immer beim bremsen in schnellen und verblockten Abfahrten passiert.


----------



## heizer1980 (31. Januar 2016)

Da ist sie fertig und die ersten kurzen Ausfahrten machen Lust auf Mehr




 

Noch nicht ganz fertig aber wie heißt es so schön... fahrbereit



 

Euch allen ein schönen Radelsonntag... Ich muss das Wochenende leider arbeiten


----------



## AMDude (31. Januar 2016)

Brauche mal kurz eure Hilfe, zu meiner oben erwähnten geplanten Umstellung auf 1x11.
Das E1 hat ja ein direct mount Schaltwerk/-auge. Deswegen folgende Fragen:

1. sind die SRAM Schaltwerke dazu kompatibel, oder müsste ich ein Schaltauge für Standardschaltwerke kaufen?
2. weiß jemand zufällig, ob die Standardschaltaugen auch in blau kommen werden? Im Rotwild Shop gibts die nur in rot.
3. theoretisch könnte ich ja auch z.B. mixen, also 10-42 SRAM-Kassette/-Kurbel mit XT-Schaltwerk/-Shifter, oder? 
4. wenn 3 geht, geht das auch mit direct mount, oder müsste ich in dieser Kombi auch auf ein Standardschaltauge wechseln?
5. warum gibt es eigentlich direct mount? Vorteil?

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Januar 2016)

ich würde einfach alles von Shimano nehmen, dann passt doch alles.
Umrüstset kostet um 200,-€.


----------



## AMDude (31. Januar 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ich würde einfach alles von Shimano nehmen, dann passt doch alles.
> Umrüstset kostet um 200,-€.


Wegen der etwas höheren Bandbreite, wollte ich halt die SRAM Kassette. Wie stark sich das in der Praxis auswirkt, weiß ich aber gar nicht.
Werde mir aber auf jeden Fall eine komplett neue Gruppe kaufen.


----------



## 123disco (31. Januar 2016)

..komplett Shimano XT 1/30x11/42 mit Kurbel für 349€ bei AS. Aufgrund der Gewohnheit und zukünftigen Ersatzteilkosten wäre ich Shimano Fan...
(allein 24€ Extra Schaltauge fänd ich doof;-)


----------



## dennis29er (31. Januar 2016)

Hallo und Moin,

vorab, ich weiß nicht ob das ok ist, aber ich stell es einfach mal rein, da ich hier die meisten Treffe die es Interessieren könnte 

Ich habe einen Nagelneuen R.R2 Amg Rahmen in L  zum Verkauf stehen, falls jemand interesse hat, ich ha Ihn auch im Bikemarkt inseriert.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/716728-rotwild-team-amg-rotwild-r-r2-rahmen-in-l

gruß Dennis


----------



## AMDude (31. Januar 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..komplett Shimano XT 1/30x11/42 mit Kurbel für 349€ bei AS. Aufgrund der Gewohnheit und zukünftigen Ersatzteilkosten wäre ich Shimano Fan...
> (allein 24€ Extra Schaltauge fänd ich doof;-)


Das mit dem Schaltauge ärgert mich auch....immer diese unterschiedlichen Standards gehen mir leicht gegen den Strich. Würde die XT-Gruppe wahrscheinlich bei TNC kaufen, da dort im Angebot mit I-Spec B. 
Na mal schaun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (1. Februar 2016)

Direct Mount soll angeblich steifer sein...


----------



## Andi_72 (1. Februar 2016)

Wirklich messbar, oder im Promille-Bereich...;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Februar 2016)

Bei Shimano wird am Schaltwerk bei direkt Mount einfach nur ein Teil abgeschraubt.
Dann passt ein gewöhnliches Schaltwerk an direkt Mount Ausfallende.


----------



## jonalisa (1. Februar 2016)

Und genau durch diese fehlende Verschraubung soll es steifer sein...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Februar 2016)

....und im Falle eines Falles sind das Schaltauge und das Schaltwerk trotzdem kaputt.

Unterm Strich sind ein Shadow+ Schaltwerk in Verbindung mit der DM Montage schon eine Verbesserung.


----------



## zero-bond (1. Februar 2016)

So dann melde ich mich nochmal, mit meinem Problem, dem Riss in der Kettenstrebe meines E.1.

Wenn es eine Steigerung von Unzufriedenheit gibt, dann würde sie wohl aktuell Rotwild heißen. Mein Händler war so nett und hat mir die Emailadresse eines Mitarbeiters aus dem Service gegeben. Fazit: Die Streben werden wohl Produziert, allerdings weiß er nicht wann. Auf die Anfrage einer alternativen Lösung wurde erst gar nicht eingegangen. Hat jemand eine Idee oder gar einen Kontakt bei Rotwild, der da theoretisch auch was entscheiden kann? Nach über einem halben Jahr, wäre eine Lösung schon was Wert....


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Februar 2016)

ruf doch einfach mal an, da wird sich schon jemand finden.


----------



## Orakel (1. Februar 2016)

zero-bond schrieb:


> So dann melde ich mich nochmal, mit meinem Problem, dem Riss in der Kettenstrebe meines E.1.
> 
> Wenn es eine Steigerung von Unzufriedenheit gibt, dann würde sie wohl aktuell Rotwild heißen. Mein Händler war so nett und hat mir die Emailadresse eines Mitarbeiters aus dem Service gegeben. Fazit: Die Streben werden wohl Produziert, allerdings weiß er nicht wann. Auf die Anfrage einer alternativen Lösung wurde erst gar nicht eingegangen. Hat jemand eine Idee oder gar einen Kontakt bei Rotwild, der da theoretisch auch was entscheiden kann? Nach über einem halben Jahr, wäre eine Lösung schon was Wert....


hast du schon mal überlegt den Riss schweißen zulassen?


----------



## zero-bond (1. Februar 2016)

Definitiv nein. Der Rahmen ist ja innerhalb der Garantiezeit gerissen, selbst danach würde ich mir die Gedanken erst nach einem abgelehnten Kulanzantrag machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (1. Februar 2016)

Wenn die Geschichte stimmt, wirft sie kein gutes Licht auf Rotwild.


----------



## zero-bond (1. Februar 2016)

Ich habe vorhin mit Ole Wittrock gemailt. Er nimmt sich der Sache nun an. Ich hoffe das es nun eine kurzfristige Lösung gibt.


----------



## XDennisX (1. Februar 2016)

Also ich kann mir das bei Rotwild kaum vorstellen. Eventuell stimmt irgendwas in der Kommunikation nicht. 
Ich habe bei meinem ersten Rotwild, ein C1, nach dem Kauf einen kompletten Hinterbau bekommen, nur wegen eines kleinen Lackfehlers.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (1. Februar 2016)

Mir haben sie eine gebrochene Hinterbaustrebe auch anstandslos ersetzt. Hat zwar bisschen gedauert weil sie erst wieder eine Charge haben schweißen müssen aber das war über den Winter also wars wurscht...


----------



## AMDude (1. Februar 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bei Shimano wird am Schaltwerk bei direkt Mount einfach nur ein Teil abgeschraubt.
> Dann passt ein gewöhnliches Schaltwerk an direkt Mount Ausfallende.



Habe heute eine Antwort von Hr. Herr bekommen, dass es das Stanardschaltauge nur in rot gibt. Starke Leistung meine Herren....Passt ja prima ans  2016er E1!


----------



## Bensemer (2. Februar 2016)

Anschleifen und lackieren. 
Wenn du mit deinem Rad zu nem halbwegs vernünftigen Autolackierer fährst mischt er dir 100 Gramm Farbe an für nen Zehner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (2. Februar 2016)

Oder einfach eloxieren fuer 2-5 Euro.

Ich haette z.B. auch gerne das 12x142mm Ausfallende fuer normale Schaltaugen fuer mein R2 29 HT...


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Februar 2016)

AMDude schrieb:


> Habe heute eine Antwort von Hr. Herr bekommen, dass es das Stanardschaltauge nur in rot gibt. Starke Leistung meine Herren....Passt ja prima ans  2016er E1!


Es gab aber mal schwarze, ich glaub ich hab noch eins für 142 Ausfallende.
Falls das passen sollte tausche ich auch mit dir, die Farbe ist mir nicht so wichtig.


----------



## AMDude (2. Februar 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Es gab aber mal schwarze, ich glaub ich hab noch eins für 142 Ausfallende.
> Falls das passen sollte tausche ich auch mit dir, die Farbe ist mir nicht so wichtig.


Alles klar. Danke dir für die Info bzw. Angebot. Evtl. komme ich auf dich zurück.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Februar 2016)

AMDude schrieb:


> Alles klar. Danke dir für die Info bzw. Angebot. Evtl. komme ich auf dich zurück.


Hab aber nur das von der Antriebsseite.


----------



## heizer1980 (2. Februar 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich haette z.B. auch gerne das 12x142mm Ausfallende fuer normale Schaltaugen fuer mein R2 29 HT...



12x142 geht doch beim R2 in Verbindung mit dem Directmount Shimano Schaltwerk

Guckst du


----------



## Sabo.g (2. Februar 2016)

Hallo Rotwildfreunde.

Hattet ihr an eurem Bike bereits schonmal Probleme mit den Flaschenhalteraufnahmen. Die Frage bezieht sich auf Probleme der Festigkeit der Aufnahmen an Carbonrahmen.

Ich wäre Dankbar über eure Erfahrungen.

Grüße Sabo


----------



## TrailProf (2. Februar 2016)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwildfreunde.
> 
> Hattet ihr an eurem Bike bereits schonmal Probleme mit den Flaschenhalteraufnahmen. Die Frage bezieht sich auf Probleme der Festigkeit der Aufnahmen an Carbonrahmen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Sabo,
Nein, bisher nicht. Fahre das R2 immer mit Trinkpulle und zumeist eine große 1,0 lit. Flasche.


----------



## AMDude (2. Februar 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hab aber nur das von der Antriebsseite.



Ist jetzt egal...habe doch die Shimano bestellt und brauche mir keine Sorgen mehr wegen dem Schaltauge machen!


----------



## Orakel (2. Februar 2016)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwildfreunde.
> 
> Hattet ihr an eurem Bike bereits schonmal Probleme mit den Flaschenhalteraufnahmen. Die Frage bezieht sich auf Probleme der Festigkeit der Aufnahmen an Carbonrahmen.
> 
> ...


Servus, weder am R.R2FS noch am X2 gabs bisher probleme bei mir.
Hast du da ein problem in dem bereich?


----------



## Groudon (2. Februar 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> Servus, weder am R.R2FS noch am X2 gabs bisher probleme bei mir.
> Hast du da ein problem in dem bereich?


Bei meinem R2 29 HT hat sich auch mal eine Flaschenhalteröse mitgedacht. Haben wir wieder fest gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennis29er (2. Februar 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> Bei meinem R2 29 HT hat sich auch mal eine Flaschenhalteröse mitgedacht. Haben wir wieder fest gemacht.



Wie habt ihr diese wieder fest gemacht?


----------



## Orakel (2. Februar 2016)

ich würde es mit "niewiederaufLoctite" probieren, etwas Loctite unter die "Mutter" mit men Schraubenziehr die Mutter gegenhalten beim reindrehn der Flaschenhalterschraube


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Februar 2016)

Würde es mit einer Blindnietmutterzange zart probieren.


----------



## at021971 (2. Februar 2016)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwildfreunde.
> 
> Hattet ihr an eurem Bike bereits schonmal Probleme mit den Flaschenhalteraufnahmen. Die Frage bezieht sich auf Probleme der Festigkeit der Aufnahmen an Carbonrahmen.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte es am RCC.09. Der Rahmen ging an Rotwild und die haben es wieder gerichtet. Aber wenn Du eine Nietzange hast, mit der man so einen Niet anbringen kann, dann kannst Du es auch selber machen.


----------



## Sabo.g (3. Februar 2016)

Hallo, in der Tat haben wir in unserem Team schon den zweiten Fall, dass bei einem R.R2 HT Rahmen sich die Flaschenhalteraufnahmen am Unterrohr lösen. Rotwild meint, dass es auf einen Sturz oder eine Beschädigung durch die Verladung hervorgerufen wurde. Stürze können ausgeschlossen werden und so sorgsam wie die Jungs mit ihren Rädern umgehen, wird es wohl auch nicht durch den Transport im Auto verursacht sein. Mal schauen wie wir das Problem nun lösen.  Danke für eure Antworten.

MFG Sabo


----------



## Andi_72 (3. Februar 2016)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwildfreunde.
> 
> Hattet ihr an eurem Bike bereits schonmal Probleme mit den Flaschenhalteraufnahmen. Die Frage bezieht sich auf Probleme der Festigkeit der Aufnahmen an Carbonrahmen.
> 
> ...



Hey,
hab das R.R2 HT. Hatte im Sitzrohr lange Zeit nur die Schrauben drin. Als ich vor kurzem den 2.Halter montieren wollte, saßen die Schrauben fest (kein RW-Problem, schon klar..) Hab Rostlöser einwirken lassen, dann kamen die Schrauben raus, ein Gewindeeinsatz hat sich allerdings dabei etwas gelöst. Hab ihn umwickelt, wieder eingesetzt, und jetzt hält seid 150km die 0,5l Flasche bombenfest.


----------



## Andi_72 (3. Februar 2016)

Wo ich grad schon von meinem Bike erzähle:
Dürfen von soooo alten Rädern noch Bilder gezeigt werden? (Oder ist das schon classic-forum?)




btw: kennt jemand eine grüne Trinkflasche die in den s-tec Halter passt..




Nasser Schlamm sieht nicht so schlimm aus - trocken wirkt es extremer...

Was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte - es ist mal wieder verdammt schlammig im Wald


----------



## abi_1984 (3. Februar 2016)

Wegen der Falschenhalternieten: Hatte noch nie bei irgendeinem Rad ein Problem diesbezüglich, auch nicht bei meinem alten R2.
Andererseits halte ich es aber nicht für unwahrscheinlich dass eine Vernietung sich auch mal lösen kann, selbst wenn nur eine Trinkflasche dranhängt die aber permanent durchgeschüttelt wird.
Scheint zumindest nicht so untypisch sein wenn selbst die Rennradfraktion von der Fachpresse Anleitungen zur Reparatur geliefert bekommt 

http://www.roadbike.de/know-how/wer...nieten-an-ihrem-rennrad-rahmen.601931.9.htm#1


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Februar 2016)

Einfach Zange für Blindnietmuttern ansetzen und leicht nachziehen. Die können sich durch die Erschütterungen durchaus mal lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (3. Februar 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Wo ich grad schon von meinem Bike erzähle:
> Dürfen von soooo alten Rädern noch Bilder gezeigt werden? (Oder ist das schon classic-forum?)
> 
> 
> ...



Schau mal nach einer Nutrixxon Trinkflasche, sollte perfekt passen


----------



## Andi_72 (3. Februar 2016)

Mmmh, könnte passen. Danke für den Tip!


----------



## heizer1980 (7. Februar 2016)

Gestern mal das gute Wetter genutzt und die Beine hochgelegt


----------



## Fast4ward79 (7. Februar 2016)

Bei dem Wetter musste man die Zeit zum biken nutzen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Februar 2016)

War gestern auch das erste Mal in 2016 wieder mit einem ROTWILD unterwegs. Leider gibt es nur ein "vorher" Bild, jetzt sieht es nicht mehr so sauber aus.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (7. Februar 2016)

Habe auf meiner Fahrt gestern auch eine Ritter mit einem nagelneuen R2 GTS getroffen.
Echt ein Hingucker das Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMDude (7. Februar 2016)

Oh Mann....ich hasse euch alle! 
Würde auch so gerne das gute Wetter nützen....aber leider liefert Rotwild den E1 Rahmen nicht aus. Bin gespannt, ob sie jetzt den Februar-Termin noch halten werden. 
Wenn nicht, bin ich schwer am überlegen, mich nach Alternativen umzusehen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Februar 2016)

In solchen Fällen ist ein zweites Bike eine feine Sache.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. Februar 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> In solchen Fällen ist ein zweites Bike eine feine Sache.



Stimmt, der Trend geht zum Zweit- oder Drittbike.


----------



## Maledivo (7. Februar 2016)

Jepp, benutze aber C1 so gut wie nie seit dem ich E1 habe.

Jedoch für die Tage falls E1 nicht fahrbereit ist, wäre ich froh auf C1 .

Heute ist das Wetter bei uns auch gut - nur liege blöderweise mit Grippe im Bett. Zum Glück war ich gestern 35 km / 1000 HM geradelt .


----------



## heizer1980 (7. Februar 2016)

Ganz klare Sache... 2. Bike muss sein


 

Hat irgendwer ein Deja Vu?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Februar 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer ein Deja Vu?


----------



## Maledivo (7. Februar 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Ganz klare Sache... 2. Bike muss sein
> Anhang anzeigen 461057
> 
> Hat irgendwer ein Deja Vu?



Cool


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. Februar 2016)

Habt ihr eine Idee ob man in einem E1 2011er Rahmen einen Acros Blocklock Steuersatz verbauen kann oder spricht da etwas dagegen? Ist doch ZS und nicht IS?


----------



## abi_1984 (8. Februar 2016)

Kann nur bei extrem gekürzten Gabelschaft ein Problem geben weil der Acros mit 21,9 mm etwas höher baut als das Steuersatzoberteil von Rotwild. Ansonsten passt das. Ich meine hier hätte auch schon jemand mal einen Blocklock verbaut.


----------



## Groudon (8. Februar 2016)

Ja, ich.  Aber an einem R2 29 HT. Funktioniert prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Februar 2016)

Ja, er passt. 

Mich stört es sehr, dass gerade das obere Lager völlig frei liegt, nur die lagerseitige Dichtung schützt ein wenig. Da die Lager völlig unnötig per Presspassung mit der Lagerschale verbunden sind, muss bei einem Wechsel die Schale aus dem Rahmen geklopft werden. Bei Alu geht das noch, bei Carbon ist es auf Dauer nicht wirklich gut. Weiß der Teufel, was sie zu dieser Konstruktion geritten hat. Hatte vor ein paar Jahren schon 2x die Freude, dass das Lager nach einem Schlammrennen rammfest war.

Ich schütze sie seitdem beidseitig mit Manitou prep Fett. Erfüllt bei Regen und Schlamm seinen Dienst perfekt. Am Ende der Saison alles demontieren, reinigen und neu schützen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. Februar 2016)

Danke euch, dann werde ich mir den Steuersatz holen!
Ich montier mir ans E1 nämlich wieder eine Totem und möchte dann einen Lenkeinschlagsbegrenzer drin haben.


----------



## Orakel (8. Februar 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Trend geht zum Zweit- oder Drittbike.


so siehts aus


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Februar 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Trend geht zum Zweit- oder Drittbike.


Diejenigen, die nicht bis drei zählen können, überspringen das Drittbike und hören irgendwann auf zu zählen 
Dann rollt man einen Hirsch aus dem Verlies und beim Aufsitzen passen plötzlich die Schuhe nicht zu den Pedalen. Schon geht die Überlegung los: Kurzfristig Bike oder Schuhe wechseln......


----------



## Andi_72 (8. Februar 2016)

Deswegen:
alle Bikes und Schuhe mit dem selben System. Bei mir 6x SPD-Pedal und 3x SPD-Schuh


----------



## heizer1980 (9. Februar 2016)

Da wir letztens mal über Enduro Rennen geschrieben haben haben, hier was hinter der deutschen Grenze auf belgischem Boden zum Warm werden

http://www.endurocup.be/0124/fr/42/Chaudfontaine

Bin es vor 2 Jahren gefahren und es war technisch nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll. Für dieses Jahr sind die Stages kürzer und ansprechender geworden. Sollte also einen lustigen Sonntag geben. Wer Interesse hat, sollte sich zügig entscheiden, da die Startplätze auf 250 Stck begrenzt sind.

Hat irgendwer Interesse?


----------



## C_dale (10. Februar 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die nicht bis drei zählen können, überspringen das Drittbike und hören irgendwann auf zu zählen
> Dann rollt man einen Hirsch aus dem Verlies und beim Aufsitzen passen plötzlich die Schuhe nicht zu den Pedalen. Schon geht die Überlegung los: Kurzfristig Bike oder Schuhe wechseln......


Yes,
alle meine Rädchen -zur Zeit acht, darunter zwei Hirsche - haben allesamt Flatpedals.
Da passen in der Regel die Schuhe und eins von den Bikes ist immer fahrbereit!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Februar 2016)

Fahre auf den Racebikes CB und auf allen anderen SPD. 
Komme nur im Training ab und an mal etwas durcheinander...

Flats habe ich mal probiert, ist aber bei meiner Vielfalt an verschiedenen Bikes und Einsatzzwecken nicht so einfach in der Umsetzung. Mein Bike und ich sind beim springen anfangs mehr als einmal getrennt in die Luft gegangen. Die Umgewöhnung geht zwar schnell, aber dauerhaft wird das nichts, da zu oft gewechselt wird.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (10. Februar 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Da wir letztens mal über Enduro Rennen geschrieben haben haben, hier was hinter der deutschen Grenze auf belgischem Boden zum Warm werden
> 
> http://www.endurocup.be/0124/fr/42/Chaudfontaine
> 
> ...



Interesse ja aber für einen Sonntag bis nach Belgien...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (11. Februar 2016)

Ich meine du stellst dich aber auch was an  Startnummer werden erst ab 7 ausgegeben, reicht wenn du um 8 da bist. Also um um 4:30 aufstehen, Kaffee trinken, kurz auf's Trönchen während Mrs. NSUler das Frühstück für unterwegs macht. Bike aufladen und gut 1,5 Std (von Köln aus oder?) bist du da... Etwas Spaß so haben und ab ca. 15 trinken wir was gemeinsam und 21 bist du wieder zuhause
Langschläfer können auch Samstag anreisen und schonmal die Strecke erkunden (nicht erwischen lassen)

Ist doch total easy

Sind im Gröbsten 30km 1000hm... 2 Stages werden über die DH Strecke gehen

Wer sich diese Woche anmeldet, kurze Info an mich... Versuche uns dann so zu legen, dass wir nacheinander starten


----------



## the donkey (13. Februar 2016)

Mein R2 derzeit im Winterumbau
heute mal grob zusamen gebaut


----------



## Bensemer (13. Februar 2016)

Das mit den roten Speichen sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. Februar 2016)

Was ist das für ein Dämpfer?


----------



## the donkey (13. Februar 2016)

Ein Manitou MC Leod


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. Februar 2016)

the donkey schrieb:


> Ein Manitou MC Leod



Der könnte sehr interessant für mein RFC 0.3 sein, denn beim klumpigen DT-Swiss Dämpfer hat es schon vor Jahren die Fernbedienung zerlegt (hat bei dem berühmt-berüchtigten Schweizer "Service" natürlich niemanden interessiert) und auch so ist die Dämpfung im Vergleich zum Fox RP2(3) ziemlich Provokation.
Von daher würde ich demnächst gerne umrüsten (nie wieder DT) und bin gespannt wie er dir taugt in deinem neuen Setup.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baschner (13. Februar 2016)

the donkey schrieb:


> Mein R2 derzeit im Winterumbau
> heute mal grob zusamen gebaut



Der überstehende Gabelschaft wird ja hoffentlich noch gekürzt, oder ? (sonst freut sich irgendwann mal der Zahnarzt)


----------



## heizer1980 (13. Februar 2016)

Schönes Radl


----------



## the donkey (14. Februar 2016)

Natürlich wird der Schaft noch gekürzt
Vorbau wird noch anders und Sattelstütze eventuell gegen leicht getauscht.
Hab den Dämpfer jetzt in allen 3 Bikes und würde derzeit auch keinen anderen verbauen. Preis Leistung ist für mich derzeit unschlagbar. Hab den original X Fusion mirco noch hier.


----------



## Orakel (14. Februar 2016)

Das Rot vom Manitoudämpfer passt super zum anderen Rot 
Alls Kettenstrebenschutz würde ich den Hin machen, sieht geschmeidiger aus.
https://shop.rotwild.de/ersatzteile/1461/rotwild-kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## the donkey (14. Februar 2016)

Stimmt! Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Orakel (14. Februar 2016)

was wiegst den?
Mein R.2FS bringt es auf 10,6Kg


----------



## the donkey (14. Februar 2016)

Muss erst noch gewogen werden


----------



## jopf85 (15. Februar 2016)

Gestern stand in Mainz am Taubertsbergbad ein Ford Van mit lauter Rotwild Aufklebern. Derjenige ist nicht hier zufällig im Forum unterwegs und an gemeinsamen Touren interessiert?


----------



## XDennisX (21. Februar 2016)

Hey Gemeinde....weiß jemand von euch, wann dieses Jahr die Performance days sind? 

Grüße


----------



## Bensemer (21. Februar 2016)

Die Herren sind scheinbar noch am planen
http://www.rotwild.de/community-new...jahr-wieder-die-performance-days-im-odenwald/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (21. Februar 2016)

Schöne Impressionen mit Rotwild Bikes 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/02/21/zermatt-auf-der-suche-nach-dem-original/


----------



## Fast4ward79 (21. Februar 2016)

War von euch schon jemand am Kalmit biken?
Ich war letztes und dieses WE dort und finde es gigantisch und genau das richtige Gelände fürs E1 .


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Februar 2016)

NSUler schrieb:


> War von euch schon jemand am Kalmit biken?
> Ich war letztes und dieses WE dort und finde es gigantisch und genau das richtige Gelände fürs E1 .
> Anhang anzeigen 465527
> Anhang anzeigen 465528




Ja, bin während der Saison öfter dort unterwegs. Wirklich tolle Gegend.


----------



## Maledivo (21. Februar 2016)

Zum Rotwild-Pfälzertreffen im letzten Jahr war ich dort.


----------



## Maledivo (21. Februar 2016)

Ebenfalls genau richtiges Gelände für E1 - in Koblenz an der Tubelesstrail.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (21. Februar 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Zum Rotwild-Pfälzertreffen im letzten Jahr war ich dort.



Wann ist denn das nächste Rotwilder Treffen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Februar 2016)

im Frühjahr sollte wieder was um den Kalmit gehen. 
Wenn es einen Termin gibt kommt eine Info.


----------



## Maledivo (21. Februar 2016)

Freue mich jetzt schon drauf.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Februar 2016)

aber 3 Tage dürften mir dieses Jahr zu viel werden. 
2 müssen reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (21. Februar 2016)

Jepp!

Hab mir heute den gleichen Grinsen geholt wie damals im Pfälzer Wald


----------



## Andi_72 (22. Februar 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Ebenfalls genau richtiges Gelände für E1 - in Koblenz an der Tubelesstrail.


Wo ist der den? Ist der neu?
Oder die Alternative zum Vollgummi-Trail?


----------



## Maledivo (22. Februar 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Wo ist der den? Ist der neu?
> Oder die Alternative zum Vollgummi-Trail?



Die Name ist nicht allen bekannt - gehe davon aus dass Du es bereits kennst.

Von Schmittenhöhe nach Horchheimer Höhe.

Vor kurzem an 2 Stellen erweitert.


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Februar 2016)

NSUler schrieb:


> War von euch schon jemand am Kalmit biken?
> Ich war letztes und dieses WE dort und finde es gigantisch und genau das richtige Gelände fürs E1 .



War´s nicht frisch und windig gewesen? Wir haben uns letztendlich von der Unwetterwarunung abhalten lassen...


----------



## Andi_72 (22. Februar 2016)

@Maledivo
Bin mehr im Stadtwald aktiv..., und da gibts ja auch was neues
Kenn die Trails vom Lichterkopf Richtung Lahn, Bienhorn- und Griesenbachtal. Aber der ...
Werde da nach mal Ausschau halten!


----------



## Maledivo (22. Februar 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> @Maledivo
> Bin mehr im Stadtwald aktiv..., und da gibts ja auch was neues
> Kenn die Trails vom Lichterkopf Richtung Lahn, Bienhorn- und Griesenbachtal. Aber der ...
> Werde da nach mal Ausschau halten!



Kenne auch !

Du wirst Tubelesstrail lieben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fast4ward79 (22. Februar 2016)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> War´s nicht frisch und windig gewesen? Wir haben uns letztendlich von der Unwetterwarunung abhalten lassen...



Ich denke mal du meinst diesen Sonntag.
Ja es war windig aber es hat sich in Grenzen gehalten.
Das blöde war, dass es die ganzen 3 Stunden durchgeregnet hat. Aber was soll´s. Matsch ist weicher als knochentrockner Boden


----------



## Kiefer (23. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen

Hat schon jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem neuen 2016er Fat Albert gesammelt ?
Hier im Forum habe ich noch nichts gefunden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2016)

hab ein Foto gesehen. 
Ist schwarz und rund....


----------



## Andi_72 (23. Februar 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> hab ein Foto gesehen.
> Ist schwarz und rund....


Ob das zukunft haben wird...bin skeptisch...;-)


----------



## 123disco (23. Februar 2016)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Hat schon jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem neuen 2016er Fat Albert gesammelt ?
> Hier im Forum habe ich noch nichts gefunden.
> ...


Der sieht so nach Mischung Nobby Dampf und Hans Nic aus?
Irgendwie was nach den beiden und vor der dicken Marry..mal gespannt.

Ist der neue Trail Reifen! Woaw, nix mehr Enduro & Flow.. 2016 gibt's endlich alles für'n Trail.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. Februar 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> hab ein Foto gesehen.
> Ist schwarz und rund....



Na das wäre ja mal ne Laufrad Revolution. Da ist 29er oder 650B+ ja gar nix gegen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Februar 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Die Herren sind scheinbar noch am planen
> http://www.rotwild.de/community-new...jahr-wieder-die-performance-days-im-odenwald/




Werden die Händler vor Ort eingebunden oder interpretiere ich das "dezentral" falsch? Wir werden es sehen


----------



## Bensemer (23. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht hat es ja auch mit der Neueröffnung von Matthias zweiten Laden am 19+20.3 zu tun?


----------



## 123disco (23. Februar 2016)

..klingt wirklich mehr nach so einer DeutschlandTour mit Treff beim regionalen Händler. Wäre schade ;-(


----------



## jopf85 (23. Februar 2016)

Neuer Laden von Matthias? Wo? Bleibt der Alte bestehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonWutz (24. Februar 2016)

@jopf85

Ja und ja.
Eröffnung dauert nur noch knapp 4Wochen.
Testbikes von Rotwild sollen auch vor Ort sein.


----------



## Bensemer (24. Februar 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat es ja auch mit der Neueröffnung von Matthias zweiten Laden am 19+20.3 zu tun?



Ich muss meine eigene Aussage/Spekulation revidieren. Die Neueröffnung hat nichts mit den RPD's zu tun. Es werden zwar zur Neueröffnung Rotwild'ler mit Testbikes da sein aber die Rotwild Performance Days werden separat stattfinden


----------



## heizer1980 (24. Februar 2016)

Wo macht er denn einen neuen Laden auf?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2016)

...hier stand Unsinn...


----------



## heizer1980 (24. Februar 2016)

Na da komm ich demnächst mal vorbei und stöber etwas in der Grabbelkiste


----------



## DonWutz (24. Februar 2016)

Kurz vor Koblenz ....


----------



## heizer1980 (24. Februar 2016)

Danke


----------



## dopingfrei (24. Februar 2016)

aus rot mach schwarz am e1.
blöderweise lässt sich der ctd-hebel des float x nicht komplett zum eloxieren lösen. bildet mit feder eine einheit. also bleibts rot/blau am dämpfer.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2016)

dopingfrei schrieb:


> aus rot mach schwarz am e1.
> blöderweise lässt sich der ctd-hebel des float x nicht komplett zum eloxieren lösen. bildet mit feder eine einheit. also bleibts rot/blau am dämpfer.


Ich bin zwar nicht so der Farbfreak, aber Hut ab vor dem geilen Scheiß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (24. Februar 2016)

@dopingfrei 

Was wird das für ein Aufbau?

So ein E1 in schwarz-stealth-Optik wäre mal geil.


----------



## dopingfrei (24. Februar 2016)

ich habe lediglich die letzte zeit genutzt für gabel- und dämpferservice (talas auf float), neue lenker-vorbau-kombi (decals entfernt) sowie das umeloxieren einzelner teile.
rest ist mein 2013er e1 in new green.
wobei hier auch decals an der wippe, kurbel etc weichen mussten.


----------



## Maledivo (24. Februar 2016)

dopingfrei schrieb:


> ich habe lediglich die letzte zeit genutzt für gabel- und dämpferservice (talas auf float), neue lenker-vorbau-kombi (decals entfernt) sowie das umeloxieren einzelner teile.
> rest ist mein 2013er e1 in new green.
> wobei hier auch decals an der wippe, kurbel etc weichen mussten.



Schönes Bike!

Kannst direkt auch Ausgleichsbehälter von XT Bremsen mitwechseln in schwarz (habe ich auch gemacht, schaut besser aus).


----------



## dopingfrei (25. Februar 2016)

wäre auch noch möglich, ja.
gewechselt sind die ja recht schnell.
vielleicht bestell ich die deckel bei der nächsten bestellung mal mit


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. Februar 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Kannst direkt auch Ausgleichsbehälter von XT Bremsen mitwechseln in schwarz (habe ich auch gemacht, schaut besser aus).



Gibt es die XT-Deckel mittlerweile auch in schwarzer Farbe?
Ich hatte seiner Zeit stattdessen Zee-Deckel dran geschraubt.


----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Februar 2016)

Die Deckel der M8000 passen lt. einem anderen Thread aber leider nicht an die 785...


Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich find's schade, dass die Deckel der 2016er BR-M 8000 nicht auf die 785 passen.



Für die kann man aber auch die Deore https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...chsbehaelter-BL-M596-mit-Shimano-Logo-p39429/ nehmen und den Schriftzug entfernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (26. Februar 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Gibt es die XT-Deckel mittlerweile auch in schwarzer Farbe?
> Ich hatte seiner Zeit stattdessen Zee-Deckel dran geschraubt.



Nein. Habe schwarzen Behälter mit Shimano Schriftzug genommen.


----------



## C_dale (27. Februar 2016)

Nicht nur für´s Auge.
Die erste kurze Ausfahrt mit neuem,  leichten LRS von den Schweizern liegt hinter mir.
Bei einem Internethändler und Bikeversender, dessen Name auch wie Rotwild mit "Ro" anfängt, habe ich einen Dt Swiss XR 1450 LRS  in 29 " für weniger als die Hälfte des UVP erstehen können  - gibt es augenblicklich noch mit 15 bzw. 12 mm Steckachsen zum Kampfpreis von 400 Euronen. 

 Da ich das empfohlene Systemgewicht locker erreiche, habe ich noch 19A Schläuche und XTR-Bremsscheiben verbaut um den Hirschen netto auf 11,91 kg zu bringen.
Besser wäre, ich würde abnehmen, denn ich kann nur hoffen, dass der LRS mich überlebt!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (27. Februar 2016)

C_dale schrieb:


> Nicht nur für´s Auge.
> Die erste kurze Ausfahrt mit neuem,  leichten LRS von den Schweizern liegt hinter mir.
> Bei einem Internethändler und Bikeversender, dessen Name auch wie Rotwild mit "Ro" anfängt, habe ich einen Dt Swiss XR 1450 LRS  in 29 " für weniger als die Hälfte des UVP erstehen können  - gibt es augenblicklich noch mit 15 bzw. 12 mm Steckachsen zum Kampfpreis von 400 Euronen. Anhang anzeigen 467404 Da ich das empfohlene Systemgewicht locker erreiche, habe ich noch 19A Schläuche und XTR-Bremsscheiben verbaut um den Hirschen netto auf 11,91 kg zu bringen.
> Besser wäre, ich würde abnehmen, denn ich kann nur hoffen, dass der LRS mich überlebt!



Schickes Bike 

Für wieviel kg ist der LRS denn frei gegeben?


----------



## C_dale (27. Februar 2016)

@ Dirk,
ich habe leichtsinnigerweise Systemgewicht geschrieben, bin aber gedanklich vom Fahrergewicht von 90 kg ausgegangen. Zumindest habe ich das Limit von 90 kg von einer Bike-Bravo so in Erinnerung. Sollte sich das wider Erwarten auf das Systemgewicht  - Bike plus Fahrer plus Rucksack - beziehen, dann wird es eng.
Egal wie, die Scheibenbremsen gut jusieren, dass es in Kurven nicht schleift und für härteres Geläuf nehme ich eins der Rädchen von der 26er Riege.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (27. Februar 2016)

Sieht echt schick aus, aber mit deinem Gewicht musst ein bisserl aufpassen, die DT Swiss Felgen sind nicht besonders robust und die Garantieabwicklung desaströs, da hast am besten eine Rechtsschutzversicherung.
Mittlerweile meide ich den Hersteller wo es nur geht, bei manchen Dingen wie z.B. sehr leichten Federgabeln für XC oder Steckachsen gibt es leider kaum Alternativen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Februar 2016)

DT Felgen WAREN nicht robust.
Das hat sich vor ein paar Jahren durch eine andere Legierung grundlegend geändert.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (27. Februar 2016)

C_dale schrieb:


> @ Dirk,
> ich habe leichtsinnigerweise Systemgewicht geschrieben, bin aber gedanklich vom Fahrergewicht von 90 kg ausgegangen. Zumindest habe ich das Limit von 90 kg von einer Bike-Bravo so in Erinnerung. Sollte sich das wider Erwarten auf das Systemgewicht  - Bike plus Fahrer plus Rucksack - beziehen, dann wird es eng.
> Egal wie, die Scheibenbremsen gut jusieren, dass es in Kurven nicht schleift und für härteres Geläuf nehme ich eins der Rädchen von der 26er Riege.



Na dann gebe doch bitte mal ne Rückmeldung, wie steif  (oder eben nicht), die Räder sich anfühlen bzw. wie sie sich verhalten. 
Hatte noch zu 26er Zeiten auch mal so einen super leichten LRS, der vom zugelassenen Gewicht bei mir auch am Limit war.
Hatte zwar niemals Defekte, aber wenn ich auf richtig trockenem und griffigen Boden kräftig in die Bremse ging, haben die sich richtig verzogen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (27. Februar 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> DT Felgen WAREN nicht robust.
> Das hat sich vor ein paar Jahren durch eine andere Legierung grundlegend geändert.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, habe 3 unterschiedliche LRSätze (26, 27,5 und 29 Zoll) und mit keinem Probleme.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Februar 2016)

Die Änderung kam zu der Zeit als das Dekor an den 1750 silbernen statt rot wurden


----------



## C_dale (27. Februar 2016)

Der Dt Swiss XR 1450 LRS fühlt sich schon subjektiv etwas weicher an als der vorher montierte X 1900, der aber auch grob an die 400 Gramm mehr auf die Waage brachte. Aber Wunder gibt es nun mal nicht: Eine dicke Frau im Bett und Platz dazu, gibt es auch nicht!
Da das Bike und die Bremse noch neu sind , nehme ich ich an, dass ein ab und an wirklich minimales Schleifen hinten mehr mit einem nicht ganz sauber austarierten Bremssattel mehr zu tun hat, als mit dem LRS.
Ich habe auch zwei 26er mit XTR-LRS, die kein Gewichtslimit haben, von Natur her allein geometrisch bedingt stabiler sind und mir in Relation dazu bocksteif vorkommen. Aber 26er und 29er vergleichen, das hinkt zugebenermaßen.
Ich hatte mal an der wirklich torsionssteifen Fatty am Jekyll bisweilen nerviges  Schleifen am Vorderrad in Kurven auf Asphalt
Das Laufrad war ein Mavic Crossride. Am relativ steifen - und günstigen  - Laufrad lag es weniger, vielmehr am absolut  kleinen Spalt zwischen Belag und Scheibe der eng tolerierten XTR-Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (27. Februar 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> DT Felgen WAREN nicht robust.
> Das hat sich vor ein paar Jahren durch eine andere Legierung grundlegend geändert.



Ist tatsächlich schon eine ganze Weile her das Drama, aber Freunde werden DT und ich nicht mehr, auch wenn ich an der Rennfeile noch eine Gabel von denen fahre


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Februar 2016)

Na ja, als DT die Marke Pace gekauft hat war Pace schon- na ja.
Und viel geändert haben die auch nicht wirklich. 
Bauen leichte und sensible Federgabeln, aber eher für Tourenfahrer.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (27. Februar 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bauen leichte und sensible Federgabeln, aber eher für Tourenfahrer.



Definitiv, ich würde mir sowas wackes niemals ans Enduro schrauben, aber wenn es nur leicht sein soll und bisserl federn muss, dann taugt so ne Pace schon.
Alleine die Fernbedienung meines HVR200-Dämpfer am RFC0.3 war so ein hanebüchener, überteuerter Müll, dass man sich ernsthaft fragt ob DT überhaupt echte Entwicklung betreiben (können) oder blos ein reines Handelsunternehmen sind.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Februar 2016)

DT ist der einzige Hersteller der mir bekannt ist, der Dämpfer baut die nur eine Lowspeedzigstufen aufweisen. 
Da kann man nur zwischen Pest oder Cholera wählen.


----------



## Orakel (28. Februar 2016)

Da wirs grad von DT und Felgen haben. Wie ist den die Meinung zu der DT EX417 in 27,5" ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Februar 2016)

Hab die felge selbst eingespeicht und über 1 Jahr im Einsatz.
Keine Probleme, würde ich sofort wieder kaufen.


----------



## Fritzhorn (28. Februar 2016)

beim Putzen nach der Tour heute einen Schaden am Hinterbau entdeckt. Die Strebe vor dem Hinterrad weist auf beiden Seiten Risse auf.

Wie heisst die Stelle genau? Bestimmt irgendetwas mit [..]Strebe. Rotwild direkt kontaktieren oder über den Händler? Das gute Teil hatte doch vor kurzem erst seinen ersten Geburtstag  . Naja, heute kann ich eh noch nichts machen, ausser Frust im Forum abzulassen


----------



## at021971 (28. Februar 2016)

Ich würde immer direkt mit Rotwild Kontakt aufnehmen. Beim Händler ist die Kommunikation immer gefiltert und Du weißt nicht was und mit welchem Nachdruck er etwas unternimmt.

Und hilfreich ist es übrigens erst einmal mit dem Hersteller zu sprechen und nicht gleich die ganze Welt dran teilhaben zu lassen. Das macht eine Lösungsfindung  oft zäh.


----------



## Orakel (28. Februar 2016)

Sowas ist Ärgerlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritzhorn (28. Februar 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Und hilfreich ist es übrigens erst einmal mit dem Hersteller zu sprechen und nicht gleich die ganze Welt dran teilhaben zu lassen. Das macht eine Lösungsfindung  oft zäh.


Da habe ich im Affekt gar nicht drüber nachgedacht. Danke. Ich editier den Beitrag gleich. Bleibt nur noch die Suche die Stelle beim Namen zu nennen. Wobei die bei Rotwild die Bilder ja auch sehen.


----------



## DonWutz (29. Februar 2016)

Wer war das der wissen wollte wo Matthias eröffnet ?
Bitte schön


----------



## Andi_72 (29. Februar 2016)

Na das ist ja ganz in meiner Nähe..

Hoffentlich finde ihn in der Ecke genug Kunden! Aber in Laufweite zum Stadl und Franzl...


(Was da Bernd wohl zu sagt...? Und lt. RW-HP ist Stadler auch offizieller RW-Händler; ziemliche Angebotsdichte...)


----------



## Maledivo (29. Februar 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Na das ist ja ganz in meiner Nähe..
> 
> Hoffentlich finde ihn in der Ecke genug Kunden! Aber in Laufweite zum Stadl und Franzl...
> 
> ...



Freue mich auch - muss nicht mehr nach Cochem fahren !

Denke da kommen andere Kundenkreise als bei Stadler bzw. Franzl. Es kommen viele ("echter" Biker aus ganz Deutschland extra zu Matthias nach Cochem, Mülheim-Kärlich hat noch bessere Anbindung zu Autobahnen. Außerdem hat Matthias mehrere Rotwild zum testen - bei Stadtler steht wenn überhaupt dann nur ein Rotwild - eher ein T1. E1 bzw. C1 gab es nur einmal und ganz kurz.

Leckeres Kaffee und netter Plautsch gibt Gegensatz zu Schaltwerk im Stadtler / Franzl nicht


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. Februar 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> (Was da Bernd wohl zu sagt...? Und lt. RW-HP ist Stadler auch offizieller RW-Händler; ziemliche Angebotsdichte...)



Na da habt ihrs gut, in München hat ein RW-Händler nach dem anderen aufgehört, ist echt traurig...


----------



## at021971 (29. Februar 2016)

In Gauting gibt es Markus Nast und sein Rad(t)los. Markus ist sehr eng mit Rotwild verbunden und berät z.B. auch auf der Eurobike am Rotwild Stand. Ansonsten gibt es noch Funsport in Martinsried. Ich habe alle meine aktuellen Rotwild Bikes von Markus. Nur das erste war von s-tec-sports in Schermbeck, was ganz in der Nähe meiner alten Heimat liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (2. März 2016)

So, für mich war es das wohl vorerst mit dem radeln...  am Montag abend bin ich plötzlich und aus dem nichts bewustlos geworden und einfach nach vorne umgefallen. Ich war auch 2-3 Minuten nicht wirklich ansprechbar. Ich kam mit dem Krankenwagen ins Hospital und wurde genäht. 
Beängstigend. Bis das ganze geklärt ist darf ich kein Kfz und Maschinen bedienen und vor allem kein Mtb 
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja trotzdem mal bei der Ladeneröffnung oder den RPD's, da habe ich trotzdem vor hin zu fahren bzw. mich fahren lassen


----------



## Andi_72 (2. März 2016)

Das ist dann aber noch mal glimpflich ausgegangen!
Alles gute für dich!


----------



## Bensemer (2. März 2016)

Danke. Ich hatte schon öfter mal Schwindel für 2-10 Sekunden, auch einmal beim Auto fahren. Aber bewustlos war ich jetzt das erste mal. Ich bin froh dass das zu Hause war und meine Frau daheim gewesen ist. Wenn ich mit dem Rotwild unterwegs bin dann zu 90% alleine im Wald, hätte anders ausgehen können


----------



## heizer1980 (2. März 2016)

Drücke dir mal die Däumchen, dass es schnell geklärt wird und du bald auf dem MTB sitzen kannst. Alles Gute und eine schnelle Genesung


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. März 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Danke. Ich hatte schon öfter mal Schwindel für 2-10 Sekunden, auch einmal beim Auto fahren. Aber bewustlos war ich jetzt das erste mal. Ich bin froh dass das zu Hause war und meine Frau daheim gewesen ist. Wenn ich mit dem Rotwild unterwegs bin dann zu 90% alleine im Wald, hätte anders ausgehen können



Schade dass Du so weit weg wohnst, sonst könnten wir gegenseitig aufeinander aufpassen. Muss seit über 1 Jahr auch immer in Begleitung fahren 
Wünsche Dir noch gute Besserung und Klärung der Ursache


----------



## Dirk Nennen (2. März 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> So, für mich war es das wohl vorerst mit dem radeln...  am Montag abend bin ich plötzlich und aus dem nichts bewustlos geworden und einfach nach vorne umgefallen. Ich war auch 2-3 Minuten nicht wirklich ansprechbar. Ich kam mit dem Krankenwagen ins Hospital und wurde genäht.
> Beängstigend. Bis das ganze geklärt ist darf ich kein Kfz und Maschinen bedienen und vor allem kein Mtb
> Vielleicht trifft man sich ja trotzdem mal bei der Ladeneröffnung oder den RPD's, da habe ich trotzdem vor hin zu fahren bzw. mich fahren lassen



Na dann wünsche ich dir auch mal guteBesserung, und dass die Ursache schnell geklärt ist.


----------



## Maledivo (2. März 2016)

Gute Besserung!!!!

Hoffe die Ärzte finden die Ursache.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2016)

Gute Besserung Aldda!
Ich hab das mal mit meiner Lebensgefährtin erlebt. 
Abends aufs Rad und locker bergauf bis wir auf einem Parkplatz einen Bekannten getroffen hatten. 
Angehalten, 1- 2 Minuten geplaudert. 
Und beginnt sie sich mit dem Bike zwischen den Beinen langsam auf Oberrohr zu setzen. 
Wackelt etwas bis due Beine ganz weg knicken. 
Sie war komplett weg, Augen auf aber starr- konnten sie aber noch auffangen. 
Nach grob 30sec kam sie wieder zu sich.
Wusste erst nicht wo sie war u dachte es wäre morgens und sie wäre gerade wach geworden. 
Einen Grund hat man nicht gefunden. 
Ist bestimmt schon 10 Jahre her und es ist seit dem nicht mehr vorgekommen. 

Für dich bietet es sich daher an beim nächsten Mal mit in die Pfalz zu kommen.
Aufgrund des Altersdurchschnittes gibt rs betreutes Fahren.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. März 2016)

Das passiert vielen Menschen mal, zum Glück in der Regel nicht öfter.
Hatte selbst eine noch krassere Aktion vor fast 4 Jahren mit 2 Tagen in der Notaufnahme, wahrscheinlich eine spezielle Form von Migräneanfall, die haben MRT, CT, Ultraschall über die Speiseröhre und Rückenmark untersucht, war nix. Ich hatte seitdem nie wieder was. Beim Kumpel waren es Krampfanfälle, er musste ins künstliche Koma versetzt werden, damit das Gehirn dadurch nicht geschädigt wird. Auch bei ihm hat man nichts gefunden, er ist kein Epileptiker.
Wir hatten aber beide zu der Zeit unterbewusst psychisch enormen Streß und haben nicht gerade gesundheitsbewusst gelebt. Also passt auf euch auf, gönnt euch Ruhezeiten und übertreibt es nicht was Schlafmangel, Alkohol, ungesundes Essen etc. pp angeht. Ich lass mich auch nicht mehr im Büro stressen, das ist es einfach nicht wert, diese paar Jahre die wir auf diesem Planeten haben.

Lass dich nicht unterkriegen und steig wieder aufs Bike, wenn du dich danach fühlst!


----------



## Orakel (3. März 2016)

So etwas bringt mal kurz das Leben durcheinander 
Ohren steif halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siem (4. März 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> So, für mich war es das wohl vorerst mit dem radeln...  am Montag abend bin ich plötzlich und aus dem nichts bewustlos geworden und einfach nach vorne umgefallen. Ich war auch 2-3 Minuten nicht wirklich ansprechbar. Ich kam mit dem Krankenwagen ins Hospital und wurde genäht.
> Beängstigend. Bis das ganze geklärt ist darf ich kein Kfz und Maschinen bedienen und vor allem kein Mtb
> Vielleicht trifft man sich ja trotzdem mal bei der Ladeneröffnung oder den RPD's, da habe ich trotzdem vor hin zu fahren bzw. mich fahren lassen




Hattest Du danach Muskelschmerzen (Beine)? Nach Deiner Erzählung sollte man Epilepsie in Erwägung ziehen, aber ich denke Du wirst
hoffentlich neurologisch und internistisch abgeklärt. Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich Dir gute Besserung.


----------



## Bensemer (4. März 2016)

Danke für eure aufmunternden Worte
Der Notarzt hat ebenfalls Epilepsie vorgeschlagen, da gibt es ja 100 verschiedene Varianten. Der Arzt der mich im Krankenhaus genäht hat sagte zu meiner Frau das man mal auf Herzryhtmusstörungen untersuchen sollte. Ich bin die nächsten beiden Wochen noch (mindestens) krank geschrieben und habe da noch 4 Arzttermine. Mal sehen...
Ich hab das ja schon Jahre aber eine (Spezialistin) Ärztin in Mannheim hat mich als Simulant weggeschickt
@Gianty : wirklich schade. Betreutes biken wäre vielleicht eine Option. Zumindest wenn ich nicht mehr krank geschrieben bin


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. März 2016)

Ja, wenn man von jetzt auf gleich im Krankenhaus landet macht man sich schon seine Gedanken. Muss nicht immer eine bekannte Ursache dahinter stecken, das ist ja das blöde.

Richtig dumm läuft es wenn keine Ursache gefunden wird und Du kein Auto mehr fahren darfst. Bis dann jemand gefunden ist der das wieder erlaubt, gehst Du durch die Hölle.


----------



## Andi_72 (4. März 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> ...vorgeschlagen,...



Ist doch toll wenn man sich bei all den Sorgen die Krankheit noch aussuchen kann...

Na dann warte die Termine mal besser noch in Ruhe ab. Du weißte ja, 4 Ärzte = 5 Meinungen...

Nochmals beste Genesung. Und vor allem: dass die Ursache erkannt wird!


----------



## TrailProf (4. März 2016)

@Bensemer 
Auch von mir gute Besserung und vor Allem dass die Ärzte die Usache finden.
Ich hatte mal Ähnliches, Herzrhytmusstörungen mit teilweisen langen Aussetzern und Schwindelgefühlen, bin allerdings nie einfach so umgekippt. Bei mit lag es "nur" an beruflichem Streß ohne körperliche, organische Komponente.
Ich wünsche dir, dass du schnell wieder auf die Beine/Räder kommt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. März 2016)

Habt ihr alle Stress im Beruf? 

Achso, deswegen biken wir alle so fleißig - dient wohl als Ventil


----------



## Bensemer (4. März 2016)

Ich habe kein Stress, ich arbeite fürs Land


----------



## AMDude (5. März 2016)

Ich sags euch leute...ich könnt heulen!!!

Gestern kam endlich mein heißersehnter E1 Rahmen...der im übrigens in echt wirklich viel besser aussieht als auf den Fotos. Das Aluminium-raw kommt echt gut. Auf den Bilder wirkt das im so silber/grau lackiert (keine Angst, die gründen Decals sind schon weg!

 
Aber was soll ich sagen...habe natürlich vergessen, dass die 36er Fox PM7 hat statt PM6 und jetzt passt der Adapter nicht mehr von meiner alten 34er. War jetzt in fünf Fahrradläden in und um Regensburg....leider ohne Erfolg.
Zu Hause ist mir jetzt eingefallen, dass ich ja wahrscheinlich nur längere Schrauben benötige, um den PM6 Adapter als Notlösung vorübergehend benutzen zu können....leider keinen passenden zu Hause. Naja egal, dann eben nächste Woche.

Kurze Frage noch, was mich jetzt nicht so begeistert. Habe die 1-fach XT 11-42 montiert. Und der Schräglauf auf dem 42er Blatt ist enorm und die Geräuschentwicklung ebenso. Ist das normal so? Wie schon vorher gehört, fällt die Kette bei mir ebenfalls beim Rückwärts treten zwei Ritzel nach unten.
 
Die Kettenlinie scheint aber gefühlt i.O., wenn ich mir die Flucht auf dem mittleren Ritzel anschaue.
 
Muss ich was ändern, oder mit der höheren Geräuschentwicklung leben?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. März 2016)

Fahre am CC Rädchen 1-Fach, habe keine Probleme mit Geräuschentwicklung. Der Schräglauf ist nicht schön, bereitet aber ebenfalls keine Sorgen.

Ob die Kette beim rückwärtsgehen runter fällt, weiß ich nicht. Ich trete meistens nach vorne um schneller zu werden und Rücktritt kenne ich seit 40 Jahren nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (5. März 2016)

AMDude schrieb:


> Ich sags euch leute...ich könnt heulen!!!
> 
> Gestern kam endlich mein heißersehnter E1 Rahmen...der im übrigens in echt wirklich viel besser aussieht als auf den Fotos. Das Aluminium-raw kommt echt gut. Auf den Bilder wirkt das im so silber/grau lackiert (keine Angst, die gründen Decals sind schon weg!
> Anhang anzeigen 469678
> ...



was für eine Kette fährst du?? Ich hatte die selben Probs mit einer KMC Kette!
Nachwechsel auf eine Sram-Kette hatte die Probs behoben.


----------



## AMDude (5. März 2016)

Fahre die Shimano HG701, soweit ich mich jetzt erinnere.


----------



## Maledivo (5. März 2016)

Von heutiger Matschfahrt - natürlich in Verbindung mit großem .

Bike ist jetzt schon wieder sauber!


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2016)

AMDude schrieb:


> Ich sags euch leute...ich könnt heulen!!!
> 
> Gestern kam endlich mein heißersehnter E1 Rahmen...der im übrigens in echt wirklich viel besser aussieht als auf den Fotos. Das Aluminium-raw kommt echt gut. Auf den Bilder wirkt das im so silber/grau lackiert (keine Angst, die gründen Decals sind schon weg!
> Anhang anzeigen 469678
> ...



Einen Adapter findest du entweder bei direkt bei FOX oder auch bei Magura.
Sind rar.


----------



## AMDude (6. März 2016)

Hab mir den Adapter heute schon online bestellt. Ist aber trotzdem nervig...gibt einfach viel zu viele "Standards"...für Probleme die nicht existieren


----------



## 123disco (6. März 2016)

AMDude schrieb:


> Ich sags euch leute...ich könnt heulen!!!
> 
> Gestern kam endlich mein heißersehnter E1 Rahmen...der im übrigens in echt wirklich viel besser aussieht als auf den Fotos. Das Aluminium-raw kommt echt gut. Auf den Bilder wirkt das im so silber/grau lackiert (keine Angst, die gründen Decals sind schon weg!
> Anhang anzeigen 469678
> ...



heulen auf hohem Niveau 
..ich war auch mit dem Bremsadapter sehr betrübt & unglücklich.. Der original Fox mir zu teuer und der Magura war son großer schwerer Trümmer,mit 4 Schrauben, dass ich nen PM6 mit 2 kl Unterlegscheiben genommen hab.

Hihi, auch bei Bike-Discount die Fox mit den es-grünt-so-grün  Decals ergattert!?

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMDude (6. März 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> heulen auf hohem Niveau
> ..ich war auch mit dem Bremsadapter sehr betrübt & unglücklich.. Der original Fox mir zu teuer und der Magura war son großer schwerer Trümmer,mit 4 Schrauben, dass ich nen PM6 mit 2 kl Unterlegscheiben genommen hab.
> 
> Hihi, auch bei Bike-Discount die Fox mit den es-grünt-so-grün  Decals ergattert!?
> ...



Hehe, schon auf hohem Niveau. Aber wenn man sich schon so lange auf etwas freut...und dann nicht fahren kann wegen solcher Kleinigkeiten.  Jetzt warte ich mal auf den Adapter den ich bestellt habe und wenn der nicht funktioniert, wird der PM6 zweckentfremdet.

Yep, habe auch die Bike-Discount Fox. Fühlt sich im Stand schon so viel feinfühliger an als die 2014er 34er. Freu mich schon. Die Decals sind runter und ich finde das Glossy-Schwarz echt stark. Fahr die jetzt so und habe auch schon den orangen Decal vom Float X weggemacht. Kommt echt gut so. Fotos des Gesamtaufbaus folgen demnächst.


----------



## siem (7. März 2016)

AMDude schrieb:


> Hehe, schon auf hohem Niveau. Aber wenn man sich schon so lange auf etwas freut...und dann nicht fahren kann wegen solcher Kleinigkeiten.  Jetzt warte ich mal auf den Adapter den ich bestellt habe und wenn der nicht funktioniert, wird der PM6 zweckentfremdet.
> 
> Yep, habe auch die Bike-Discount Fox. Fühlt sich im Stand schon so viel feinfühliger an als die 2014er 34er. Freu mich schon. Die Decals sind runter und ich finde das Glossy-Schwarz echt stark. Fahr die jetzt so und habe auch schon den orangen Decal vom Float X weggemacht. Kommt echt gut so. Fotos des Gesamtaufbaus folgen demnächst.




Das mit dem Adapter ist Manfred Stromberg beim Umbau von seiner 34er auf 36er auch passiert. Das blöde war, dass er erst am Trail bemerkt hat, dass die Bremsbeläge nicht an der Scheibe greifen. Stand zumindest vor kurzem in einer Story.

Erste Ausfahrt mit Float X - bin begeistert, endliach auch mal ein "fast" lockout.
Bitte über Erfahrung vom Wechsel auf 36er. Meine 34er zwar von Fox auf 2015 Model upgedated, bin vor kurzem mit E1 plus mit 36er gefahren, kam mir schon aktiver und vor allem spurtreuer vor.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. März 2016)

siem schrieb:


> Das mit dem Adapter ist Manfred Stromberg beim Umbau von seiner 34er auf 36er auch passiert. Das blöde war, dass er erst am Trail bemerkt hat, dass die Bremsbeläge nicht an der Scheibe greifen. Stand zumindest vor kurzem in einer Story.
> 
> Erste Ausfahrt mit Float X - bin begeistert, endliach auch mal ein "fast" lockout.
> Bitte über Erfahrung vom Wechsel auf 36er. Meine 34er zwar von Fox auf 2015 Model upgedated, bin vor kurzem mit E1 plus mit 36er gefahren, kam mir schon aktiver und vor allem spurtreuer vor.
> ...


Ich habe zwar keine 34er gefahren, aber eine 36er Float ab 2015 ist schon eine andere Nummer.
Eine RC2 will aber auch abgestimmt werden, wer das nicht möchte greift zur FIT4 Variante.
Grundsätzlich ist die 36er weniger ein Sofa als dass sie lieber aktiv gefahren werden will.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. März 2016)

siem schrieb:


> Das mit dem Adapter ist Manfred Stromberg beim Umbau von seiner 34er auf 36er auch passiert. Das blöde war, dass er erst am Trail bemerkt hat, dass die Bremsbeläge nicht an der Scheibe greifen. Stand zumindest vor kurzem in einer Story.
> 
> Erste Ausfahrt mit Float X - bin begeistert, endliach auch mal ein "fast" lockout.
> Bitte über Erfahrung vom Wechsel auf 36er. Meine 34er zwar von Fox auf 2015 Model upgedated, bin vor kurzem mit E1 plus mit 36er gefahren, kam mir schon aktiver und vor allem spurtreuer vor.
> ...



Schönes Bike 
Was hast denn da für nen Flaschenhalter?


----------



## siem (7. März 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Schönes Bike
> Was hast denn da für nen Flaschenhalter?



Danke, fabric trinkflasche http://fabric.cc/shop/waterbottle/
Leider geht es sich mit dem float x nur ganz knapp aus, kann Flasche nicht ganz nach
Unten schieben, aber sie hält.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. März 2016)

siem schrieb:


> Danke, fabric trinkflasche http://fabric.cc/shop/waterbottle/
> Leider geht es sich mit dem float x nur ganz knapp aus, kann Flasche nicht ganz nach
> Unten schieben, aber sie hält.



Okay, danke. 
Interessante Konstruktion. 
Was hastdu denn für eine Rahmengröße?


----------



## siem (7. März 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Okay, danke.
> Interessante Konstruktion.
> Was hastdu denn für eine Rahmengröße?



L, wie gesagt, Ausgleichbehälter streift an Flasche wenn diese ganz angesteckt ist


----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. März 2016)

siem schrieb:


> L, wie gesagt, Ausgleichbehälter streift an Flasche wenn diese ganz angesteckt ist



Schade, habe auch L-Rahmen,  dann lass ich das lieber. 
Sollte schon richtig passen. 

Danke dir dennoch für die Info.


----------



## Bensemer (8. März 2016)

Die Anbringung der Löcher für die Flaschenhalter ist meiner Meinung nach bei Rotwild teilweise etwas doof. Bei meinem uralten Giant hab ich 2 große Flaschen in den Rahmen bekommen und bei dem C1 HT nicht mal eine davon. Eigentlich ist es mir egal weil ich sowieso einen Rucksack aufhabe wenn ich länger unterwegs bin aber wenn die Löcher 10 Millimeter weiter unten wären ginge eine große rein. Am Sitzrohr wäre noch Luft nach unten gewesen aber da geht gerade so eine kleine Werkzeugdose rein wie sie vor ein paar Seiten jemand am '16er X1 hatte


----------



## Cannondaler1965 (8. März 2016)

Für den Fall gibt es doch dieses geniale Teil 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/743710-flaschenhalter-adapter

Das Getränk für unterwegs muss einem aber auch was wert sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMDude (8. März 2016)

So, Adapter für die Bremse ist heute angekommen. BC hat mal wieder flott geliefert. Und er passt auch. Hier ist das vorläufige Endergebnis:


Konnte leider nur ein paar Meter fahren, macht aber schon Bock. Und leider komme ich erst übernächstes Wochenende zum ausgiebigen testen :-(
Die Geräuschentwicklung der Kette ist auf der Straße auch gar nicht mehr so laut. Das scheint auch zu passen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. März 2016)

AMDude schrieb:


> So, Adapter für die Bremse ist heute angekommen. BC hat mal wieder flott geliefert. Und er passt auch. Hier ist das vorläufige Endergebnis:
> Anhang anzeigen 470804
> Konnte leider nur ein paar Meter fahren, macht aber schon Bock. Und leider komme ich erst übernächstes Wochenende zum ausgiebigen testen :-(
> Die Geräuschentwicklung der Kette ist auf der Straße auch gar nicht mehr so laut. Das scheint auch zu passen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. März 2016)

Auf nach Teneriffa...


----------



## Bensemer (8. März 2016)

Viel spaß


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. März 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Auf nach Teneriffa...


Bin voller geilem Neid!
Viel Spaß, und Fall nicht in die scharfen Steine!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (8. März 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Auf nach Teneriffa...



Na dann viel viel Spaß. 
Macht ja echt neidisch.  

Glaube ich muss nächsten Winter auch noch mal weg ins "Trailingslager"!


----------



## Orakel (8. März 2016)

Bei uns wird es demnächst auch schön und warm


----------



## Dirk Nennen (8. März 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> Bei uns wird es demnächst auch schön und warm



Hihihì, stimmt, wir sollen am WE auch sommerliche 11 bis 12 Grad bekommen. 
Hab mir die Sonnencreme schon raus gelegt.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. März 2016)

Danke euch, ich hoffe ich bringe ein paar gute Fotos, wenig Schaden an Fahrer und Material sowie gutes Wetter zurück.
In Bayern ist für die nächsten 10 Tage definitiv kein Wetter vorhergesagt, das mich hier halten würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (9. März 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Auf nach Teneriffa...



Guten Flug nach Teneriffa und vor allem viel Spaß beim Biken!

Kommt gesund zurück!


----------



## Maledivo (9. März 2016)

Wer ein gutes und günstiges Sattel sucht:

http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/shop/sattel-und-stutzen/ergon-sme30-rotwild-edition.html


----------



## Fast4ward79 (11. März 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Wer ein gutes und günstiges Sattel sucht:
> 
> http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/shop/sattel-und-stutzen/ergon-sme30-rotwild-edition.html



Mal schauen was es kommendes WE für schicke Angebote beim Matthias gibt


----------



## Orakel (12. März 2016)

zum ersten mal dieses Jahr unterwegs gewesen.
Mit dem schnellen a bissle eingerollt



demnächst kommt Conti's X-King in der ProTection Version drauf (liegt schon da), dann habe ich sage und schreibe 86gr. gegenüber dem MK II (PT) eingespaart


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. März 2016)

Auf meiner Tour sah es heute so aus - Schlamm, Schnee und Eis


----------



## 123disco (12. März 2016)

..was liegt da für weißes Zeug rum?

Hier sollte kommende Woche angrillbiken klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C_dale (13. März 2016)

@Orakel,
nach wie vor schönes Rädchen.
Interessant zu wissen:
Was wiegt der Hobel nackt?
Welcher LRS ist verbaut?


----------



## Orakel (13. März 2016)

@C dale
10,6Kg
Lrsatz= Tune King/Kong Naben, ZTR NoTubes Alpine Felge,Sapim CX-ray Speichen und Sapim Polyax Alu Nippel =1330gr 
gefertigt von German Lightness


----------



## makaha (13. März 2016)

Jubiläum, 15. Frühjahrsputz. Und nein, das Teil hängt nicht nur an der Wand. 

aloha makaha


----------



## Andi_72 (13. März 2016)

SEEEHR SCHÖN!
Die "alten" Rahmen haben einfach ein wunderschönes (mM) Design! Leider war ich zu der Zeit noch nicht bereit, soviel Geld für ein MTB (geschweige ein RW) auszugeben. Immerhin, mein Rennrad stammt aus der Zeit.
Herrlich, diese Sorglos-Bremse.
Auf die nächsten 15...


----------



## the donkey (13. März 2016)

@Orakel
Gabel hat 100 oder 120mm ?


----------



## Orakel (13. März 2016)

@the donkey 
100mm


----------



## the donkey (13. März 2016)

Danke dachte ich mir schon
Hast eventuell mal mit 120 probiert?


----------



## Orakel (13. März 2016)

Mit dem Gedanken gespielt hatte ich mal, aber ausprobiert habe ich es nicht.


----------



## Fritzhorn (13. März 2016)

So, seit gestern habe ich mein X1 wieder. Knapp 2 Wochen ohne Fully war eine, Achtung Tiefflieger, harte Angelegenheit. Die Schwinge wurde als Garantiefall ausgetauscht. Der Freundliche erzählte mir dann aber noch, dass Rotwild wohl noch etwas vonwegen "kein Wunder, wenn der Fahrer 95kg wiegt und 8m Drops fährt" erwähnt hat. Ein bitterer Beigeschmack, dennoch bin ich happy, dass das Ganze reibungslos ablief.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. März 2016)

Fritzhorn schrieb:


> So, seit gestern habe ich mein X1 wieder. Knapp 2 Wochen ohne Fully war eine, Achtung Tiefflieger, harte Angelegenheit. Die Schwinge wurde als Garantiefall ausgetauscht. Der Freundliche erzählte mir dann aber noch, dass Rotwild wohl noch etwas vonwegen "kein Wunder, wenn der Fahrer 95kg wiegt und 8m Drops fährt" erwähnt hat. Ein bitterer Beigeschmack, dennoch bin ich happy, dass das Ganze reibungslos ablief.



Na ja, wenn "der Freundliche" soetwas über seinen Partner (Lieferant) sagt, bzw. wiedergibt,  dann sollte "der" lieber andere Marken verkaufen!!

Völlig unprofessionell. Egal welche Marke es wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2016)

Mir ist kein Hersteller bekannt bei dem die Schwingen ewig halten.
Aber ich kenne viele Hersteller die einen dann im Regen stehen lassen.


----------



## jonalisa (13. März 2016)

Das Hardtail ist der Hammer. Endlich mal wieder ein richtiges Bergradl bei dem das Gesamterlebnis im Vordergrund steht.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. März 2016)

Da du wohl keine 8m Drops ins Flache machst wäre die Argumentation eh ziemlicher Quatsch.
Für die Schwinge ist es bestimmt härter wenn du nur S3-Trails am Gardasee fährst oder endlose Stein- und Felspisten wie hier auf  Teneriffa


----------



## XDennisX (15. März 2016)

Heute kam irgendwie der falsche Reifen...... Oder gibt's jetzt den tiger-grip??


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2016)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 472972 Heute kam irgendwie der falsche Reifen...... Oder gibt's jetzt den tiger-grip??


Läuft sehr geschmeidig!


----------



## XDennisX (15. März 2016)

Mmhh... Der schnurrt so beim fahren und ist sehr rollig


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. März 2016)

Wolltest einen neuen Reifen und hast wieder die Katze im Sack gekauft


----------



## 123disco (16. März 2016)

...war ja nur Frage der Zeit, bis auch ein MTB-Forum von Katze heimgesucht wird.


----------



## TrailProf (16. März 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Auf meiner Tour sah es heute so aus - Schlamm, Schnee und Eis



Bei uns liegt teilweise auch immer noch das weiße Zeugs rum. Aber immerhin im Tal war es ganz o.k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritzhorn (16. März 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mir ist kein Hersteller bekannt bei dem die Schwingen ewig halten.
> Aber ich kenne viele Hersteller die einen dann im Regen stehen lassen.



Genau deswegen bin ich ja ziemlich happy, dass doch alles recht reibungslos vonstatten ging.



hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Da du wohl keine 8m Drops ins Flache machst wäre die Argumentation eh ziemlicher Quatsch.
> Für die Schwinge ist es bestimmt härter wenn du nur S3-Trails am Gardasee fährst oder endlose Stein- und Felspisten wie hier auf  Teneriffa



So wie ich mich kenne, lande ich da im nächstbesten Kaktus


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. März 2016)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Bei uns liegt teilweise auch immer noch das weiße Zeugs rum. Aber immerhin im Tal war es ganz o.k.



Heute war der Berg auch nicht ganz so hoch. Hatte am Samstag gedanklich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, dass der Hunnenring so viel höher liegt. Der Untergrund ist in den Abfahrten auch wieder griffiger


----------



## Maledivo (17. März 2016)

Bei so ein schönem Wetter muss ich heute biken !

Könnte neues Sattel testen - bin Megazufrieden - Danke an @Schaltwerk-COC


----------



## DonWutz (18. März 2016)

Falls jemand am Wochenende nichts vor hat.
Matthias eröffent seinen Laden. Die Wutz war schon vor Ort und ist sparchlos.
Gleichzeitig (Sonntag) findet im Ort Mülheim Kärlich eine CTF statt da könnte man zwei Sachen verbinden 

https://www.rotwild.de/community-news/termine/single/news/-08c66abd64/














Gruß von der Wutz


----------



## TrailProf (18. März 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Heute war der Berg auch nicht ganz so hoch. Hatte am Samstag gedanklich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, dass der Hunnenring so viel höher liegt. Der Untergrund ist in den Abfahrten auch wieder griffiger


Mein Conti Race King, und ich somit auch, waren mit dem Schnee dann doch etwas sehr überfordert.
Schöne Bilder, schönes Bike übrigens.


----------



## TrailProf (18. März 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Bei so ein schönem Wetter muss ich heute biken !
> 
> Könnte neues Sattel testen - bin Megazufrieden - Danke an @Schaltwerk-COC



Hmm.. schade, hätt' ich sonst gerne fürn 10er übernommen.
Im Ernst, sieht super aus, und wenn er passt ists perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. März 2016)

Kann ich den Porsche auch mitnehmen?


----------



## Bensemer (19. März 2016)

Ich glaube nicht das es der Porsche wäre wenn ich mir aus dem Raum ein Fahrzeug fürs Wochenende aussuchen müsste


----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. März 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es der Porsche wäre wenn ich mir aus dem Raum ein Fahrzeug fürs Wochenende aussuchen müsste



Doch, ich würde den Porsche nehmen, und ein Rotwild auf dem Beifahrersitz platzieren.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. März 2016)

Das war bestimmt die Inzahlungnahme für ein GT S.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. März 2016)

Der Hometrail ist endlich wieder befahrbar


----------



## Andi_72 (19. März 2016)

War eigentlich heute jemand bei Schaltwertkbikes in Mülheim-Kärlich, oder muss ich da morgen selber hin ?


----------



## Maledivo (19. März 2016)

Ich fahre morgen hin, ...


----------



## Fast4ward79 (19. März 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> War eigentlich heute jemand bei Schaltwertkbikes in Mülheim-Kärlich, oder muss ich da morgen selber hin ?



Ja ich war heute dort ...
Sehr gelungen der neue Laden.
Bin mit ner gut gepackten Tüte wieder gefahren


----------



## Maledivo (19. März 2016)

NSUler schrieb:


> Ja ich war heute dort ...
> Sehr gelungen der neue Laden.
> Bin mit ner gut gepackten Tüte wieder gefahren



Porsche nicht mit eingepackt?

Den wollte ich morgen einpacken lassen ! Natürlich als Zubehör für E1.


----------



## Bensemer (19. März 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen hin, ...


Ich auch. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (19. März 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich auch. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja





Dann holst aber einen E1 mit!!!!


----------



## Bensemer (19. März 2016)

Oder X45


----------



## 123disco (20. März 2016)

..das mit dem Auto im Bikeladen erschließt sich mir nicht - Was will uns Matthias sagen?


- Rotwild ist Bike für Porschefahrer (Zielgruppe ü40-60,m, Midlifecrisis- oder Kleinzipfel-gefährdert )
- ich verdien mit den Bikes so viel, dass ich mir Porsche leiste
- Bikes oder Einrichtung sind nicht cool genug, da stell ich noch ein Auto hin
- Biken ist cool, aber hier in der Eifel zählen immer noch PS
?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (20. März 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..das mit dem Auto im Bikeladen erschließt sich mir nicht - Was will uns Matthias sagen?
> 
> 
> - Rotwild ist Bike für Porschefahrer (ü40-60, Midlifecrisis-gefährdert)
> ...



Eigentlich ist es doch egal, was er damit erreichen wollte. 
Aus Marketingsicht hat es 100%ig funktioniert. 
Wir reden hier in einem MTB-Forum darüber.


----------



## Orakel (20. März 2016)

Naja, eigentlich müsste ja ein AMG Teil drin stehn, als "Premiumpartner" von Rotwild


----------



## Dirk Nennen (20. März 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich müsste ja ein AMG Teil drin stehn, als "Premiumpartner" von Rotwild


Stimmt natürlich auch.


----------



## 123disco (20. März 2016)

Rotwild/AMD und AMG/Mercedes haben Beziehung über Entwicklung im Autobereich 

... FahrradOutlet in Mühlheim und Sportwagenhersteller in Zuffenhausen ? 

Egal, schön dass Matthias näher an Köln gerückt ist..


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. März 2016)

Wird Peters alter Wagen gewesen sein, den sich Matthias kurz ausgeliehen hat 
Egal, Autos interessieren mich überhaupt nicht und wecken bei mir keinerlei Emotionen. Würde eher nach den Bikes schauen.

Den Wagen kann man auch nicht einfach so draussen stehen lassen


----------



## C_dale (20. März 2016)

So,
 Meik und ich haben uns gestern auch den neuen Laden von dem Mann mit der grünen Auslegerware in Mühlheim-Kärlich angesehen und jeweils eineinhalb Stunden Autofahrt trotz hohem Tempo angetan. Der Laden in rot und weiß gehalten wirkt schick und liegt in einem überraschend gr0ßen Einkaufsgebiet  mit anderen diversen Outletfallen. Der Zweirad-Stadler ist gerade ums Eck und bei der Hinfahrt sieht man schon den großen Kasten von Fahrrad-XXL.  Also Mitbewerber gibt es zahlreich. Chili-Bratwurst , Gebäck, Getränke und nette Unterhaltung gab es beim Herrn Knigge kostenfrei. Wer wollte, konnte auch diverse Hirsche Probe fahren. Natürlich fiel auch der ominöse weiße Porsche auf. Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, handelt es sich um eine Leihgabe des örtlichen Porsche-Zentrums. Porsche, weil Schaltwerk verkauft auch Porsche-Bikes: Ein graues Porsche-Hardtail stand dort etwas verloren im neuen Laden herum und in Cochem waren von mir auch schon mehrere dieser m. E. gnadenlos überteuerten Teile gesehen worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (20. März 2016)

..stimmt! Porsche-Bikes von ADP. Asche auf mein Haupt..mal bald Besuch planen;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. März 2016)

ADP hat meines Wissens doch auch mal Biker für Porsche konstruiert und produziert.
Neben dem neuen Laden ist doch das Zender Autozentrum, da ist es doch klar dass man auch mal ein solches Auto da hin stellt.
Ich bin zwar noch nicht dort gewesen, aber das Auto stört mich garantiert nicht.


----------



## Fast4ward79 (20. März 2016)

Neben dem Porsche stehen auch zwei Porsche Räder also alles im Lot.
Der neue Laden ist ein Quantensprung zum gemütlichen "Lädchen" in Cochem 

Matthias hat alles richtig gemacht und ein Porsche zum Lücken füllen auf der großen Ladenfläche... es gibt schlechter Optionen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. März 2016)

NSUler schrieb:


> Der neue Laden ist ein Quantensprung zum gemütlichen "Lädchen" in Cochem



Das ist aber traurig, wenn es nur ein Quantensprung wäre. Das ist nämlich der kleinst mögliche Übergang eines Systems von einem Zustand in einen anderen. Ja, Quantenphysik ist sehr kompliziert 

Scheint wirklich toll geworden zu sein, so dass sich auch eine längere Anreise bestimmt lohnt


----------



## AMDude (20. März 2016)

So, habe jetzt am Freitag endlich die Möglichkeit gehabt, mein neues E1 auszuprobieren....und bin vor lauter Übermut auch gleich über den Lenker abgestiegen....jetzt ist die Schulter dick! 

Aber ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden. Die 36er Fox ist natürlich schon ein großes Plus zur 2014er 34er. Satter, feinfühliger, spurtreuer. Hat mich voll überzeugt.
Ebenso die XT 1x11-fach mit 32er Kettenblatt. Klar, für die Alpen ist´s für mich wohl zu dick. Aber für unsere Gegend reicht es. Die Schaltung ist auch wirklich knackig und die Hebel fühlen sich hochwertig an. Auf dem 42er Blatt spüre und höre ich den Schräglauf aber schon leicht. Eventuell unterlege ich das Kettenblatt noch etwas. Mal schaun.
Ansonsten ist die Geometrie jetzt für micht perfekt. Das 49cm Sattelrohr passt bestens zu meiner 150mm Lev und meiner Schrittlänge.
Dank des längeren Reach sitze ich jetzt trotz leicht kürzerem Vorbau nicht mehr so gedrungen.
Zu guter Letzt fühlt sich das Rad auch leichter an, als mein 2014er E1, obwohl ich eigentlich nur von 2-fach auf 1-fach gewechselt habe. Die 36er und 34er Gabeln nehmen sich ja nix.

Anbei noch ein Bild zum vorläufigen Endergebnis. Nur der schwarz-blaue MarshGuard fehlt auf dem Bild.


----------



## Maledivo (20. März 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Scheint wirklich toll geworden zu sein, so dass sich auch eine längere Anreise bestimmt lohnt



Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Man muss nur vorher wissen dass ältere Rotwild im Laden stehen (bis 2015).

Jedoch ist Auswahl sehr groß und bei Bekleidungssortimente ist auch großes Auswahl zu sehen. Tlw. Sogar weit günstiger als im Homepage.

War nicht mit leeren Händen nach Hause gefahren; -).

Probefahrten mit 2016er X1 und 2016er E1 E-Bike (!!!) gemacht. X1 hat mir guten Eindruck gelassen (hatte vorher aber schon mit Prototyp getestet). E1 mit Motor, fühle ich mich als ob ich gerade Mofa fahre .

PS: Habe Porsche erst am Ende bemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (20. März 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Scheint wirklich toll geworden zu sein, so dass sich auch eine längere Anreise bestimmt lohnt


Meine lange Anreise hat sich auch für Matthias gelohnt... 
Hab tatsächlich ein Fully bestellt


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. März 2016)

Welches ist es geworden?


----------



## Bensemer (20. März 2016)

27,5er X1. Ein paar Änderungen darf er noch machen bis ich "zufrieden" bin aber ich soll es die kommende Woche haben


----------



## Maledivo (20. März 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> 27,5er X1. Ein paar Änderungen darf er noch machen bis ich "zufrieden" bin aber ich soll es die kommende Woche haben



Cool. Ein 2015er oder 2016er?


----------



## Bensemer (20. März 2016)

2015er in Raw


----------



## Maledivo (20. März 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> 2015er in Raw



Schön. Gute Wahl! 

Als ich heute kein X45 gesehen habe dachte ich du hast es schon gekauft, ...


----------



## Bensemer (20. März 2016)

Das steht rechts neben dem Eingang im Schaufenster. Ich habe es nicht weg


----------



## Bensemer (21. März 2016)

Ich habe gestern auch einen Rotwild'ler gefragt was mit den Performance Days dieses Jahr ist und er sagte das sie ausfallen. Zu viele andere Veranstaltungen... Er findet es selbst auch sehr schade weil es aus seiner Sicht das coolste Event war zwischen Rotwild und den Kunden. Er hofft auf nächstes Jahr.

Sehr schade. Konnte man doch vor wenigen Wochen noch lesen das der Termin noch nicht steht


----------



## 123disco (21. März 2016)

..Schade! 
Und letztes Jahr verpasst
Wollte doch X1 und die Wildschweinbratwurst endlich testen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. März 2016)

Sind wir mal ehrlich: Der enorme Aufwand für ein paar Leute, das rechnet sich nicht wirklich. Der harte Kern bleibt bei der Marke, richtige Neukunden sind dadurch schwer zu generieren. Das funktioniert über die Händler besser.

Ist nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (21. März 2016)

..also Freund von mir hat sich danach ein Rotwild statt wieder Specialized geholt und mich haben die RPDs inkl Besichtigung und Gesprächen nachhaltiger beeinflusst, als es ein 08/15-Testbiketag beim Händler.

Fand das klein persönliche exklusive einzigartige Treffen hat gut zu Rotwild gepasst


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. März 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> Fand das klein persönliche exklusive einzigartige Treffen hat gut zu Rotwild gepasst



Das auf alle Fälle! 

Trotzdem ist der Aufwand für solch ein Event extrem hoch. ALLE - die ROTWILD Mitarbeiter, deren Familienmitglieder, der Radverein und v.a. -hatten für UNS nicht nur das eine WE sondern ganz viele Tage der Vorbereitung geopfert - neben ihren Jobs und Familienleben. Sowas ist gar nicht hoch genug zu würdigen.

Gönnen wir ihnen neben den vielen Sonderevents ein paar Tage Ruhe, damit sie weiterhin so tolle Produkte für uns entwickeln und bauen


----------



## 123disco (22. März 2016)

..gerade, dass Familie, Freunde und halbes Dorf da dabei war, fand ich besonders. Vielleicht schaffen sie es ja nochmal (gerne auch kleiner und im Rahmen der Bikebuweveranstaltung oder als Sommerfest;-)

Ich glaube als Mitarbeiter im Dunst Fahrradvermarktung schafft man vor lauter Events sicher wenig gemeinsame Familienwochenenden zur Frühjahrszeit..


----------



## heizer1980 (22. März 2016)

Ich hoffe, dass es dieses Jahr nur ausfällt, weil sie auch noch 20 jähriges Jubiläum haben. Da gibt es bestimmt genug für die Jungs zu stemmen.


----------



## Bensemer (22. März 2016)

Am Donnerstag kann ich mein X1 holen. Meine Frau hat gefragt ob ich diesmal an alles wichtige gedacht hätte: Beleuchtung, Reflektoren in den Speichen, Gepäckträger, Ständer und Kettenschutz


----------



## Maledivo (22. März 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag kann ich mein X1 holen. Meine Frau hat gefragt ob ich diesmal an alles wichtige gedacht hätte: Beleuchtung, Reflektoren in den Speichen, Gepäckträger, Ständer und Kettenschutz


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. März 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> Ich glaube als Mitarbeiter im Dunst Fahrradvermarktung schafft man ....... sicher wenig gemeinsame Familienwochenenden zur Frühjahrszeit..



Gibt auch andere Branchen, wo man morgens wach wird und nicht mehr weiß, in welchem Land man gerade ist.


----------



## heizer1980 (22. März 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag kann ich mein X1 holen. Meine Frau hat gefragt ob ich diesmal an alles wichtige gedacht hätte: Beleuchtung, Reflektoren in den Speichen, Gepäckträger, Ständer und Kettenschutz



Und hast du daran gedacht?


----------



## Bensemer (22. März 2016)

Selbstverständlich. Auch so ein langes Fähnchen wie bei Kinderrädern und Anhängern ist geordert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (22. März 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag kann ich mein X1 holen. Meine Frau hat gefragt ob ich diesmal an alles wichtige gedacht hätte: Beleuchtung, Reflektoren in den Speichen, Gepäckträger, Ständer und Kettenschutz


Schön dass sich deine Frau noch Gedanken über dein Ständer  macht......


----------



## Orakel (23. März 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich. Auch so ein langes Fähnchen wie bei Kinderrädern und Anhängern ist geordert


früher hatten wir Fuchsschwänzla an unseren Bonanza Rädern, bevor die Mantafahrer es Abgekupfert haben


----------



## Orakel (23. März 2016)

frage an die/den Federungsspezialisten in der Runde, lohnt sich das 2016er Service Set (Air Shaft Assy NA2) für die 34er Float?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. März 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> früher hatten wir Fuchsschwänzla an unseren Bonanza Rädern, bevor die Mantafahrer es Abgekupfert haben



Na, ich glaube, dass waren die gleichen Personen. 
Mit 8 den Fuchsschwanz am Bonanzarad, und mit 18 am Manta.



Ich war / bin ja zum Glück Asconafahrer.


----------



## Orakel (23. März 2016)

ich bin C-Coupe gfahra


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. März 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> ich bin C-Coupe gfahra


Hey, super.
Mein Bruder auch, bzw. immer noch.
Schau mal meinen YouTube Kanal, da habe ich letztens ein paar alte Videos vom Ring hoch geladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (23. März 2016)

Ich hatte 3 B-Manta's und an allen war ein Fuchsschwanz bzw. im letzten lag ein ganzer Fuchs auf der Ablage.
- 79er GT/E mit dem eeeeewig langen Schaltgestänge von vorne. Der wurde geklaut.
- 82er 1,9. Zuerst einen 2,4er eingebaut und später 4 einzelne Weber draufgesetzt
- 86er i200. Ein Traumwagen... 
Insgesamt hatte ich 13 Opel bevor ich mir mit 26 einen Benz gekauft habe. Der hatte es dann 6 Jahre bei mir ausgehalten. Jetzt hab ich wieder nen Opel aber das ist das erste Auto bei dem nichts getunt wurde und der Motor noch original ist. Man wird halt alt 

C-Kadett hatte ich mal einen als Winterauto. Mit dem hab ich beim driften so ne olle gelbe Telefonzelle umgelegt aber am Kadett war fast nix dran


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. März 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich hatte 3 B-Manta's und an allen war ein Fuchsschwanz bzw. im letzten lag ein ganzer Fuchs auf der Ablage.
> - 79er GT/E mit dem eeeeewig langen Schaltgestänge von vorne. Der wurde geklaut.
> - 82er 1,9. Zuerst einen 2,4er eingebaut und später 4 einzelne Weber draufgesetzt
> - 86er i200. Ein Traumwagen...
> ...



Hey cool. 
Wie viele Opels ich hatte, kann ich gar nicht sagen. (Auf Anhieb fallen mir 3 Ascona,  1 Manta, 1 C-Kadett, 3 Astra und 1 Vectra ein.) 
Mein erstes Auto war mein guter Ascona, den ich immer noch in der Halle stehen habe. Mutierte vom 1,9 er mit 75 PS  (und dem langen Schalthebel ) zum 253 PS Nordschleifenspezialisten.


----------



## Orakel (23. März 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> bei dem nichts getunt wurde und der Motor noch original ist. Man wird halt alt


heut Tunen wir Bikes


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. März 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> frage an die/den Federungsspezialisten in der Runde, lohnt sich das 2016er Service Set (Air Shaft Assy NA2) für die 34er Float?


Ganz schwer zu sagen.
Gewicht sparst man auf jeden Fall. 
Die stählernen Negatvfedern der älteren MoDelle sind auf etwa 75kg Fahrer passend.

Bei der neuen Einheit passiert das per Luft und passt daher auf jedes Fahrergewicht.
Eine alte Float braucht rd. 50psi bis dass sie den kompletten Federweg freigibt.
Einem Floh steht daher oft nicht der komplette Federweg zu Verfügung.

Ein schwerer Fahrer braucht deutlich mehr Druck.
Für ihn sind die Negatvfedern zu schwach, ergo das Ansprechverhalten leidet.

Außerdem kann man beim neuen System mit den Volumenspacern spielen, beim alten System geht das nur bedingt über die Ölmenge über dem Luftkolben.

Da der Einbau denkbar einfach ist würde ich meine Gabel umrüsten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. März 2016)

War auch Mannifahrer, bis nach dem Studium. 
2,4l mit > 200Nm bei 1.750U/min.
Usw.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. März 2016)

.


----------



## Orakel (23. März 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ganz schwer zu sagen.
> Gewicht sparst man auf jeden Fall.
> Die stählernen Negatvfedern der älteren MoDelle sind auf etwa 75kg Fahrer passend.
> 
> ...


wenn man Gschickt ist, kann man es selber machen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. März 2016)

Man muss schon sehr ungeschickt sein um das zu versauen.
Casting runter, unteren Sprengung rausdrehen, alte Einheit raus, Neue rein.
Ja und dann den oberen Deckel noch tauschen.


----------



## Bensemer (24. März 2016)

Da ist das Ding  Ich hoffe das ich an diesem Wochenende die Zeit finde um mal auf (m)einen Berg zu treten


----------



## Maledivo (24. März 2016)

Schönes Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. März 2016)

Schick schick, dann viel Spaß auf deinem Berg


----------



## Bensemer (25. März 2016)

Danke. Was mir eben aufgefallen ist, da sind keine von diesen Silikonhüllen um den Leitungen und Kabeln. Brauch das Raw nicht? Ich denke mal doch


----------



## 123disco (25. März 2016)

..gerade das RAW ist bei mir extrem empfindlich.
Am Oberrohr hatte ich sehr schnell Klarlack ab.
Denke, die chicen Gummis wurden einfach vergessen - evtl nachrüsten: aufschneiden / zukleben (hoffe dass sie halten;-)


----------



## Fast4ward79 (25. März 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Danke. Was mir eben aufgefallen ist, da sind keine von diesen Silikonhüllen um den Leitungen und Kabeln. Brauch das Raw nicht? Ich denke mal doch Anhang anzeigen 476084



Frag doch mal bei Matthias nach. Soweit ich weiß gibt es die nicht mehr und er hatte bereits im Dezember all seine Restbestände verkauft.
An für mein neues E1 habe ich auch an meinem X2 wildert...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. März 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Da ist das Ding  Ich hoffe das ich an diesem Wochenende die Zeit finde um mal auf (m)einen Berg zu treten



Das sieht richtig schick aus, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Bensemer (25. März 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> evtl nachrüsten: aufschneiden / zukleben (hoffe dass sie halten;-)


so hab ich ich es am C1 gemacht. Da waren zwar an den Schaltzügen und Bremsleitungen so Siliconmopeds dran aber an dem Zug der Sattelstütze nicht.  Leider habe ich erst gemerkt als der Lack schon "dünner" wurde. Seit dem hält es aber. 
Deswegen werde ich mich an dem X1 früher drum kümmern. Werde Matthias morgen mal kontaktieren


----------



## heizer1980 (25. März 2016)

Matthias hatte mir mal gesagt, dass sie ausverkauft sind. Jagwire hat auch welche im Sortiment.


----------



## Maledivo (25. März 2016)

Im Rotwild-Shop kannst welche ordern.

Habe an meinem E1 Jagwire montiert - bin zufrieden damit. Es gibt auch Jagwire-Produkte mit offene Rückseite an Leitungen zum nachlegen.

Oder legst an dieser kritische Stelle eine Rahmenschutzfolie an.

Kannst selbst aussuchen und montieren / kleben.


----------



## Orakel (25. März 2016)

Sind ausverkauft im Shop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (25. März 2016)

Rahmenschutzfolie reicht vollkommen, kann beliebig erneuert werden und wiegt weniger 
In Zeiten von immer fetter werdenden Reifen und Kassetten immens wichtig...


----------



## 123disco (26. März 2016)

..fette Kassette impliziert immens wichtige Lackschutzfolie?
Das konnte wir mein Osterhase nicht erklären 


Ps. wer die Rahmenschutz-Dinger sucht findet Sie vielleicht morgen ..oder bei r-bikes..
	  Frohe Ostern


----------



## 123disco (26. März 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Schön dass sich deine Frau noch Gedanken über dein Ständer  macht......



..Apropos: Wie gut kommst du im Vergleich mittlerweile mit deinem neuen Teil zurecht? Neue Ehrfahrung oder wie erster Eindruck; auch was kürzer macht Spaß.. oder wünschst du dir langes Teil zurück


----------



## Bensemer (26. März 2016)

So, ich hab mal ne Runde mit demX1 gedreht. Abgesehen von der RPD's und einem Leih Stumpjumper bin ich noch nicht mit einem Fully unterwegs gewesen. 30 Kilometer und 735 Höhenmeter wurden es. Erster Eindruck ist super! Macht echt spaß, der Hobel. Ich bin zwar mit der Einstellerei noch nicht fertig aber das dürfte wohl dran liegen das ich noch keine Ahnung davon habe. 6 Bar in der Gabel und 13 im Dämpfer, die Klicks je zur Hälfte. Da werde ich noch etwas spielen.
Bergauf braucht Man(n) schon etwas mehr Körner als mit dem HT aber es geht eigentlich, ich habe es von dem E1 noch schlimmer in Erinnerung. Die größte Steigung hat 22% und ich bin sie hoch gekommen. Als ich vor 2 Jahren angefangen habe zu biken brauchte ich da schon einige Versuche...


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..Apropos: Wie gut kommst du im Vergleich mittlerweile mit deinem neuen Teil zurecht? Neue Ehrfahrung oder wie erster Eindruck; auch was kürzer macht Spaß.. oder wünschst du dir langes Teil zurück


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:

_Zur Laufruhe kann ich nix negatives berichten, zumindest nicht bei der Jahreszeit.

Der Dämpfer kann was.

Zudem hat die ungefederte Masse wie Hinterrad und Bremse durch den kurzen Hinterbau einen kleineren Hebel zum Rahmen.
Der Hinterbau fährt sich daher etwas direkter/ straffer und zugleich unauffälliger als der vom E1.
Kann ich nur schwer erklären.

Wie weiter oben beschrieben gehen die Richtungswechsel etwas kräfteschonender von der Hand als beim E1 2011.
Ich finde dass das G1 etwas leichter übers Heck zu fahren ist.
Mir macht das ordentlich die Hose nass, bin gestern einen geeigneten Hometrail deshalb direkt zweimal gefahren...._


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2016)

So Frühling, ich wär dann soweit.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (26. März 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> So Frühling, ich wär dann soweit.....



Deko am Fox passt 100% zum Rahmen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (26. März 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> So, ich hab mal ne Runde mit demX1 gedreht. Abgesehen von der RPD's und einem Leih Stumpjumper bin ich noch nicht mit einem Fully unterwegs gewesen. 30 Kilometer und 735 Höhenmeter wurden es. Erster Eindruck ist super! Macht echt spaß, der Hobel. Ich bin zwar mit der Einstellerei noch nicht fertig aber das dürfte wohl dran liegen das ich noch keine Ahnung davon habe. 6 Bar in der Gabel und 13 im Dämpfer, die Klicks je zur Hälfte. Da werde ich noch etwas spielen.
> Bergauf braucht Man(n) schon etwas mehr Körner als mit dem HT aber es geht eigentlich, ich habe es von dem E1 noch schlimmer in Erinnerung. Die größte Steigung hat 22% und ich bin sie hoch gekommen. Als ich vor 2 Jahren angefangen habe zu biken brauchte ich da schon einige Versuche...



Na dann hast du ja ne krasse Veränderung. 
Vom HT zur "Sänfte".


----------



## Dirk Nennen (26. März 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> So Frühling, ich wär dann soweit.....



Sehr schön und stimmiges Design. Kompliment.


----------



## Maledivo (26. März 2016)

Mal was neues von Rotwild Profis:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/03/26/sofia-wiedenroth-studenten-wm-auf-den-philippinen/


----------



## Dirk Nennen (26. März 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Mal was neues von Rotwild Profis:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/03/26/sofia-wiedenroth-studenten-wm-auf-den-philippinen/



Ist ja kein schlechter Start für Deutschland in dieses Jahr. 
Hoffentlich ein gutes Omen für die olympischen Spiele.  ;-))


----------



## 123disco (26. März 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:
> 
> _Zur Laufruhe kann ich nix negatives berichten, zumindest nicht bei der Jahreszeit.
> 
> ...


..den Teil mit 'Hose nass' hätte ich ganz vergessen . Klingt gut


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..den Teil mit 'Hose nass' hätte ich ganz vergessen . Klingt gut


Sobald ich mal wieder was am Lümpchen habe gibt es sicher ein Update.
Trockene Trails  und Temperaturen um 20 Grad ergeben unter Umständen eine ganz andere Aussage.
Derzeit quäl ich mich noch etwas am Bike und tu mir selbst leid....


----------



## neddie (27. März 2016)

So...nun ist mein RX1 fertig und eingestellt, gönnte mir eine andere Stütze, Gabel, Shifter, Schaltwerk, Bremse und Dämpfer.
Nun kanns losgehen 
Anbei Fotos vorher und heute


----------



## Joeyduennes (27. März 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ADP hat meines Wissens doch auch mal Biker für Porsche konstruiert und produziert.
> Neben dem neuen Laden ist doch das Zender Autozentrum, da ist es doch klar dass man auch mal ein solches Auto da hin stellt.
> Ich bin zwar noch nicht dort gewesen, aber das Auto stört mich garantiert nicht.




Der Beitrag ist schon etwas her, aber was soll's. 

Zender verkauft seit über 'nem Halben Jahr nur noch Kia/Seat. 
Wo ist der Laden von Matthias denn genau? Wohne 10min entfernt.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (27. März 2016)

neddie schrieb:


> So...nun ist mein RX1 fertig und eingestellt, gönnte mir eine andere Stütze, Gabel, Shifter, Schaltwerk, Bremse und Dämpfer.
> Nun kanns losgehen
> Anbei Fotos vorher und heute
> 
> ...



Na da liegt die große Veränderung wohl in der Performance. 
Sieht stimmig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (27. März 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> So Frühling, ich wär dann soweit.....



Frühling war gestern bei mir zu Besuch, Ars...och Gegenwind auch.




 


 


 

Kleines Treffen mit @DonWutz und nach dem Bierchen sind wir auch entspannt den Rhein runter geflossen.


----------



## dopero (27. März 2016)

neddie schrieb:


> So...nun ist mein RX1 fertig und eingestellt, gönnte mir eine andere Stütze, Gabel, Shifter, Schaltwerk, Bremse und Dämpfer.
> Nun kanns losgehen
> Anbei Fotos vorher und heute
> 
> ...


Muss absolut unfahrbar sein so ohne Teleskopstütze... 
Optik


----------



## DonWutz (27. März 2016)

@heizer1980 
Mein wildes Tier hängt erstmal am Haken.
Hoffe bis Sonntag werd ich fertig. 
Es fehlen noch zwei Teile und mir fehlt die Zeit 

Austausch der "alten" XTR 2x10 fach Gruppe gegen 1x11 XTR als Bremse nehme ich diesmal die Trail 9020.
Stütze,Vorbau Lenker Thomson 
Die gewonnenen Rotwild Flaschenhalter sind schon dran aber nicht so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.
Bei dem Modell ist das Wort Halter nicht ganz treffend. Sobald es ruppig wird sind die Flaschen ganz wo anders ....... grummel ........













Schönen Gruß


----------



## heizer1980 (27. März 2016)

Sieht schon scharf aus. Bin mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. März 2016)

DonWutz schrieb:


> Austausch der "alten" XTR 2x10 fach Gruppe gegen 1x11 XTR .....



Dann wirst Du in der Ebene ordentlich kurbeln müssen, um so unterwegs zu sein, dass es noch als Biken zu bezeichnen ist.
Im CC Bereich finde ich es passend, als Alltagslösung nicht.

Berichte mal bitte über Deine Erfahrungen.[/user]


----------



## DonWutz (27. März 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Dann wirst Du in der Ebene ordentlich kurbeln müssen, um so unterwegs zu sein, dass es noch als Biken zu bezeichnen ist.
> Im CC Bereich finde ich es passend, als Alltagslösung nicht.
> 
> Berichte mal bitte über Deine Erfahrungen.[/user]



Kann ich dir schon jetzt zustimmen.
Noch ist ein 32er Blatt verbaut kann mir vorstellen das nicht lange montiert zu lassen. 34er lässt grüßen.
An meinem Starrgabelgeschoss ist die XX1 1x11 10/42 seit Monaten montiert.
In der Ebene kannste ab ca. 40kmh die Flügel strecken.
Da geht nichts mehr.
Vorher 1x10 mit 11/36 ein halbes Jahr die Gegend unsicher gemacht reicht bei mir völlig aus.

Wollte einfach mal den Vergleich zu Shimano.
Klingt bescheuert und ists auch.
Eigentlich hat Shimano schon alleine von der Übersetzung 11/42 keine Chance und ist durch den einen Zahn mehr unterlegen.
Bei neuer 9/42 noch mehr.
Rennen fahre ich so gut wie keine mehr in 2016. War sonst bis zu 20mal zu Events unterwegs.
Picke mir nur noch ein paar wenige raus, ist einfach zu stressig und bin zu alt 

Falls das alles nichts ist, montiere ich die alte 2x10 Gruppe wieder.
Auf 2x11 werde ich auf jeden Fall nicht wechslen.
Zwei weitere Gänge die ich nicht gebrauchen kann


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. März 2016)

34 vorne ist mir für Marathons und CC Rennen zu dick. Wenn ich heute noch an die langen und teils sehr steilen Anstiege beim Mill-Man-Trail denke.....da hatte die Brille das Herausspringen der Augäpfel gerade noch so verhindern können.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (27. März 2016)

DonWutz schrieb:


> @heizer1980
> Mein wildes Tier hängt erstmal am Haken.
> Hoffe bis Sonntag werd ich fertig.
> Es fehlen noch zwei Teile und mir fehlt die Zeit
> ...



Sehr schick. 
Sprichst du bei den Flaschenhaltern von den "neuen" Rotwild - Teilen mit seitlicher Öffnung?


----------



## C_dale (27. März 2016)

@dopero,
tja bei mir hatte es auch "gerieselt. Ich habe die gleichen Schlamm-Verhüterli verbaut und auch gewisse Teile am R X1 getauscht. Bei dir ist vorne der Riesel-Mudguard etwas nach vorn versetzt. Schaut optisch geglückter aus. Werde vielleicht meins auch etwas versetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonWutz (27. März 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Sehr schick.
> Sprichst du bei den Flaschenhaltern von den "neuen" Rotwild - Teilen mit seitlicher Öffnung?



Ja, genau die.
Hatte bis jetzt allerdings nur die Flaschen von Sponser drin, Die in der Schrägstellung rutscht nach oben raus. 
Dazu verkratzen die Flaschen auch schon nach einer langen Ausfahrt im Gelände. 
Da waren die Topeak um Welten besser dies auch beim Gewicht.


@Gianty  Auwei MillMan Trail da bin ich ja angemeldet ..... Gedanken umkreisen mein Gehirn


----------



## Dirk Nennen (27. März 2016)

Okay, 

na dann muss ich mir noch mal überlegen, ob ich mir die hole.


----------



## ares1000 (27. März 2016)

Hallo an Alle Rotwilden.

ich Poste für einen Kollegen der nicht hier im Forum gemeldet ist und erst seit kurzen mit dem Biken angefangen hat.
Er hat sich ein Rotwild C2 gebraucht an Land ziehen können. Beim heutigen Putzen nach der gestrigen kleinen und nicht wirklich wilden Ausfahrt ist ihm ein "Riss" am Hauptlager (nicht Antriebsseite) aufgefallen. (Bild kommt gleich)

Da ich leider nicht so Carbon erfahren bin kann ich den Riss auch nicht wirklich gut einschätzen.
Ist es nur ein Riss im Lack? Geht er tiefer?

Unter last weitet/bewegt/klafft der "Riss" nicht. Wenn man den Dämpfer ausbaut lasst sich der Hinterbau leichtgängig bewegen.

Ist ein ein evtl. bekanntes Lackproblem?

Ich danke Euch schon mal. 

Grüße Addi


----------



## ares1000 (27. März 2016)




----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2016)

sieht für mich eher nach Lackfehler aus

Zur Not bei Rotwild nachfragen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. März 2016)

DonWutz schrieb:


> @Gianty  Auwei MillMan Trail da bin ich ja angemeldet ..... Gedanken umkreisen mein Gehirn



Auch die 100 km? Die war letztes Jahr einiges länger. Nach 100 km ging es dann nochmal den langen Berg hoch und ich dachte schon, das wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. März 2016)

@ares1000 

Ist nur ein Riss im Lack. Das Problem hatte CANYON schon vor Jahren, bei ROTWILD auch nicht unbekannt. Der Lack kann die Spannungen nicht aufnehmen und reißt. Macht nichts, sieht nur etwas unschön aus.


----------



## jonalisa (27. März 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..fette Kassette impliziert immens wichtige Lackschutzfolie?
> Das konnte wir mein Osterhase nicht erklären
> Frohe Ostern


Der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Verhüterli und Lackschutzfolie macht dann den Gewichtsnachteil dieser fette Teile weg...
Ironie und Bikeentwicklungen muss man nicht immer verstehen...

Achja, frohe Ostern euch allen!


----------



## 123disco (27. März 2016)

ares1000 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 477253


..ähnliche Spuren im Lack finden sich gerne mal in weißen 10/11/12er Modellen. 
Nicht zu viele Sorgen machen; ggf beobachten


----------



## Orakel (27. März 2016)

So nen Riss hab ich am RR2 FS seit 2 Jahren an der oberen Lageschale am Steuersatz,ist nicht größer geworden.


----------



## DonWutz (27. März 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Auch die 100 km? Die war letztes Jahr einiges länger. Nach 100 km ging es dann nochmal den langen Berg hoch und ich dachte schon, das wars



Nee, nur die 70er sind wenn alles klappt zu dritt dabei. Einfach nur Landschaft genießen.


----------



## ares1000 (27. März 2016)

Danke erst mal an alle. Werd ich mal so an den Kollegen weiter geben. Er soll die Stelle markieren und im Auge behalten. Nur für alle Fälle.


----------



## neddie (27. März 2016)

dopero schrieb:


> Muss absolut unfahrbar sein so ohne Teleskopstütze...
> Optik


Ja ja die kommt noch


----------



## Maledivo (27. März 2016)

Joeyduennes schrieb:


> Der Beitrag ist schon etwas her, aber was soll's.
> 
> Zender verkauft seit über 'nem Halben Jahr nur noch Kia/Seat.
> Wo ist der Laden von Matthias denn genau? Wohne 10min entfernt.



In der Florinskaul - unweit von Zender


----------



## Joeyduennes (28. März 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> In der Florinskaul - unweit von Zender



Danke dir! Muss ich mir nach den Ferien mal anschauen.


----------



## C_dale (28. März 2016)

ares1000 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 477253


Dieses Problem ist nicht unbekannt. Da dein Spezi aber nicht Erstbesitzer ist,  das Bike ein gewisses Alter haben dürfte, gibt es m. E. keinen neuen Rahmen von Rotwild. Von Rotwild wird er auf Nachrage vermutlich die Erklärung bekommen, es handele sich um einen Lackfehler, verursacht durch zu viel Füller auf dem Carbonrahmen oder zu viel Härter im Lack. Er kann mit Filzstift die Enden des Lackrisses markieren, um zu sehen ,wie dieser sich weiter entwickelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neddie (30. März 2016)

C_dale schrieb:


> @dopero,
> tja bei mir hatte es auch "gerieselt. Ich habe die gleichen Schlamm-Verhüterli verbaut und auch gewisse Teile am R X1 getauscht. Bei dir ist vorne der Riesel-Mudguard etwas nach vorn versetzt. Schaut optisch geglückter aus. Werde vielleicht meins auch etwas versetzen.Anhang anzeigen 476987



Da ist ja noch ein X1  und dazu auch noch mit den Mudguards die ich hab  Sachen gibt's


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. März 2016)

neddie schrieb:


> Da ist ja noch ein X1  und dazu auch noch mit den Mudguards die ich hab  Sachen gibt's


Mudgards habe ich gerade in der Sommerschlaf geschickt, die will ich vor November nicht wieder sehen.


----------



## Bensemer (30. März 2016)

Auch Richie fährt X1


----------



## Orakel (30. März 2016)

die CB Laufräder gefallen mir überhaupt nicht, ist aberGeschmacksache..............wie Mudgards, auch nicht mein Ding


----------



## Bensemer (30. März 2016)

Ich finde die CB richtig geil aber ich traue mich mit meiner Masse (92) nicht


----------



## Groudon (30. März 2016)

Ich finde ja interessant, dass er den MountainKing vorne und TrailKing hinten fährt. Eigentlich wird die Kombination anders herum empfohlen. So hat er hinten mehr Grip als vorne


----------



## Maledivo (30. März 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mudgards habe ich gerade in der Sommerschlaf geschickt, die will ich vor November nicht wieder sehen.



Habe soeben auch weggemacht und Sommerreifen montiert


----------



## Maledivo (30. März 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich finde die CB richtig geil aber ich traue mich mit meiner Masse (92) nicht



Früher war ich ein Fan von CB - mittereweile ist dieser Hersteller für meinen E1 tabu!

An meinem C1 sind jedoch CB-Parts montiert, jedoch fahre ich dieses Bike so gut wie nie


----------



## Bensemer (31. März 2016)

Ich meinte speziell die Laufräder die ich geil finde aber die Finger weg lasse. 
Mit paar Parts wie z.B. Vorbau,  Lenker oder Pedalen kann ich ganz gut leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (31. März 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich meinte speziell die Laufräder die ich geil finde aber die Finger weg lasse.
> Mit paar Parts wie z.B. Vorbau,  Lenker oder Pedalen kann ich ganz gut leben



Hatte insgesamt 5 CB Vorbauten (alle Iodine-Modelle - 75/65/53/53/53) gehabt. An einem hatte ich einen Riss gehabt. Anderer Vorbau könnte ich nicht richtig festschrauben (Gewinde tlw. durchgedreht - trotz weniger Drehmoment als vorgeschrieben).

Sattelstütze dreht sich immer - erst als ich stärkeres Klemmschelle (Syntace) montiert habe ist Ruhe. Bei Syntace Sattelstütze ist mit Originalklemme (Rotwild) bombenfest.

Vielleicht habe ich mit diesem Produkte einfach Pech. Optik finde ich CB insbesonders bei Farbe Iron cool. Qualitätiv können andere Hersteller besser, meine Meinung.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2016)

Hier war doch mal die Nachfrage zum Umrüstung der Luftkammer für die 34er?
Hier hab ich was gefunden
http://m.pinkbike.com/news/fox-wants-to-upgrade-your-float-34-fork-with-its-new-air-spring-kit.html

Zu kaufen gibt es die Sätze bei uns in Deutschland auch schon.
Einbau ist einfach, ggf. kann ich behilflich sein.
http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-TUNING-UP-GRADES/#29864


----------



## Maledivo (31. März 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hier war doch mal die Nachfrage zum Umrüstung der Luftkammer für die 34er?
> Hier hab ich was gefunden
> http://m.pinkbike.com/news/fox-wants-to-upgrade-your-float-34-fork-with-its-new-air-spring-kit.html
> 
> ...



Gut zu wissen, Danke!

Momentan bin ich mit meinem 34er Happy.


----------



## Orakel (31. März 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hier war doch mal die Nachfrage zum Umrüstung der Luftkammer für die 34er?
> Hier hab ich was gefunden
> http://m.pinkbike.com/news/fox-wants-to-upgrade-your-float-34-fork-with-its-new-air-spring-kit.html
> 
> ...


das war ich Rocky (erinnert mich an einen früheren Song "ich und Rocky Waschbär....")
auf das Upgrade bin ich auch gestoßen, jetzt gibt es zu überlegen, 34er Float zum Service+Upgraden oder nur das Upgrade


----------



## siem (31. März 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> das war ich Rocky (erinnert mich an einen früheren Song "ich und Rocky Waschbär....")
> auf das Upgrade bin ich auch gestoßen, jetzt gibt es zu überlegen, 34er Float zum Service+Upgraden oder nur das Upgrade



geht das für 170mm Fox Float 34er auch? Angegeben wird nur bis 160mm oder einfach Loch 1 ohne Spacer?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (31. März 2016)

So, das schöne Wochenende kann kommen.
Nachdem ich wiederholt Probleme mit dem Tretlager der e13-Kurbel hatte (dieses mal Spiel), umgerüstet auf Shimano Kurbel (XT-11-Fach 36-26).
Und gerade auch den neuen Steuersatz mit minus 1,5 Grad Lenkwinkel eingebaut.
Bin gespannt, wie sich das bemerkbar macht. Radstand ist dadurch auch auf 1190mm gewachsen. Lenkwinkel müsste jetzt bei 65 Grad liegen, und da der Lenker sogar einen Zentimeter tiefer ist, scheint der Sitzwinkel auch steiler. Muss das noch mal genau messen.

Ist auf dem unteren Bild schon deutlich zu erkennen. 


 



Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wie sich das fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Und gerade auch den neuen Steuersatz mit minus 1,5 Grad Lenkwinkel eingebaut.



Welchen Steuersatz hast du denn verbaut?

Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist: War die hintere Bremsleitung von Anfang an so kurz? Die geht ja außen an der Sitzstrebe und dann auf ziemlich direktem Weg nach vorne.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> So, das schöne Wochenende kann kommen.
> Nachdem ich wiederholt Probleme mit dem Tretlager der e13-Kurbel hatte (dieses mal Spiel), umgerüstet auf Shimano Kurbel (XT-11-Fach 36-26).
> Und gerade auch den neuen Steuersatz mit minus 1,5 Grad Lenkwinkel eingebaut.
> Bin gespannt, wie sich das bemerkbar macht. Radstand ist dadurch auch auf 1190mm gewachsen. Lenkwinkel müsste jetzt bei 65 Grad liegen, und da der Lenker sogar einen Zentimeter tiefer ist, scheint der Sitzwinkel auch steiler. Muss das noch mal genau messen.
> ...


Aufgeräumter Keller, super!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (31. März 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Welchen Steuersatz hast du denn verbaut?
> 
> Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist: War die hintere Bremsleitung von Anfang an so kurz? Die geht ja außen an der Sitzstrebe und dann auf ziemlich direktem Weg nach vorne.



Die hintere Bremsleitung habe ich so gelegt. Die lag vorher in einem Bogen innen an der Sitzstrebe, und scheuerte etwas.
Da außen liegt die wesentlich "ruhiger" und hab ein kleines Pad als Scheuerschutz drunter geklebt. 

Der Steuersatz ist von "Works Components" aus England. 
Ich hatte bei Rotwild angefragt, und die hatten mir das empfohlen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (31. März 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Aufgeräumter Keller, super!



Klar, bin ein Ordnungsfreak.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Klar, bin ein Ordnungsfreak.


Ich habe heute 2 Gabel und einen Dämpfer gewartet, der Keller schwimmt etwas im Öl.....


----------



## Dirk Nennen (31. März 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Die hintere Bremsleitung habe ich so gelegt. Die lag vorher in einem Bogen innen an der Sitzstrebe, und scheuerte etwas.
> Da außen liegt die wesentlich "ruhiger" und hab ein kleines Pad als Scheuerschutz drunter geklebt.
> 
> Der Steuersatz ist von "Works Components" aus England.
> Ich hatte bei Rotwild angefragt, und die hatten mir das empfohlen.



Das hier ist der Steuersatz:

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-138-p.asp


----------



## Dirk Nennen (31. März 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute 2 Gabel und einen Dämpfer gewartet, der Keller schwimmt etwas im Öl.....



Wenn du zu viele Gabeln hast, kann ich helfen Platz zu machen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2016)

Bin jetzt durch, eine davon war für eine Bekannte.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. März 2016)

@Dirk Nennen 

Hast Du mal geprüft, ob die hintere Bremsleitung beim einfordern genug Reserve hat? Es sieht für mich etwas knapp aus. Kannst mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen und nachschauen.

Vielleicht sehe ich es auch nicht richtig 

Besser 1 x nett fragen als 1 x abgerissen


----------



## Dirk Nennen (31. März 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> @Dirk Nennen
> 
> Hast Du mal geprüft, ob die hintere Bremsleitung beim einfordern genug Reserve hat? Es sieht für mich etwas knapp aus. Kannst mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen und nachschauen.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, aber passt, habe ich getestet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Das hier ist der Steuersatz:
> 
> http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-138-p.asp



Berichte mal, wie sich das Rad mit dem Winkelsteuersatz fährt.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (31. März 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Berichte mal, wie sich das Rad mit dem Winkelsteuersatz fährt.



Klar, denke ich werde Samstag, aber auf jeden Fall am Sonntag, ne ordentliche Runde fahren.


----------



## the donkey (1. April 2016)

So morgen noch Schaft anpassen andere Griffe und dann mal schauen


----------



## Orakel (1. April 2016)

Wieviel FW hat die Gabel?


----------



## the donkey (1. April 2016)

Noch 120mm


----------



## Orakel (1. April 2016)

noch heisst....?


----------



## the donkey (1. April 2016)

Das ich es jetzt so fahre sollte ich nicht zufrieden sein wird sie auf 100mm umgebaut


----------



## Dirk Nennen (1. April 2016)

the donkey schrieb:


> So morgen noch Schaft anpassen andere Griffe und dann mal schauen



Super Optik  Sehr stimmig. 
Immer noch ein super schöner Rahmen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. April 2016)

Uiii, das ist hübsch 
...und fährt sich mit 120mm FW bestimmt ganz ordentlich. Bin auf Deine Rückmeldung gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. April 2016)

Da hat man bergab mächtig Spaß und auf dem Video sieht man nicht wie kacke steil es dort ist


----------



## DonWutz (2. April 2016)

the donkey schrieb:


> So morgen noch Schaft anpassen andere Griffe und dann mal schauen


Evt. ne blöde Frage oder ich habs überlesen.
Welchen Sattel hast du da verbaut?
Sieht leicht aus


----------



## the donkey (2. April 2016)

Hab hier ein fabric alm ltd buffalo dran
Ist recht leicht


----------



## casir (2. April 2016)

Hat jemand folgenden Dämpfer im E1 (2012) mal ausprobiert und kann über Erfahrungen berichten:

*ROCKSHOX Shock Monarch PLUS RC3 DeBonAir 216x63mm*


----------



## the donkey (2. April 2016)

Also heute erste Testfahrt und ich wurde nicht enttäuscht
Bike geht wie die Sau
Federgabel bleibt auf 120mm und der Gesamteindruck ist für mich sehr gut
Bis jetzt noch alles etwas eingefahren ist macht das richtig Laune


----------



## Orakel (2. April 2016)

Was ist das den fürne RS Gbael?
Ich hatte mir vor zwei J. überlegt ne DT Swiss XM...wasweisich mit 120mm einzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (2. April 2016)

Es handelt sich um eine Sid XX WC
Die DT hab ich am anderen  Bike mit 120mm und einmal noch als Ersatz mit 100mm


----------



## Orakel (3. April 2016)

the donkey schrieb:


> Die DT hab ich am anderen  Bike mit 120mm und einmal noch als Ersatz mit 100mm


Wie bist /warst mit den DT zufrieden?


----------



## 123disco (3. April 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Da hat man bergab mächtig Spaß und auf dem Video sieht man nicht wie kacke steil es dort ist


..die Gabel war aber zum Ende ziemlich sauer und wollte garnicht mehr rauskommen;-)


----------



## 123disco (3. April 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> So, das schöne Wochenende kann kommen.
> Nachdem ich wiederholt Probleme mit dem Tretlager der e13-Kurbel hatte (dieses mal Spiel), umgerüstet auf Shimano Kurbel (XT-11-Fach 36-26).
> Und gerade auch den neuen Steuersatz mit minus 1,5 Grad Lenkwinkel eingebaut.
> Bin gespannt, wie sich das bemerkbar macht. Radstand ist dadurch auch auf 1190mm gewachsen. Lenkwinkel müsste jetzt bei 65 Grad liegen, und da der Lenker sogar einen Zentimeter tiefer ist, scheint der Sitzwinkel auch steiler. Muss das noch mal genau messen.
> ...


Ich hatte gerade überlegt E13 Trs einzubauen (gibt's gerade richtig günstig). Aber nach deinen Problemen und Posts mit Demontageproblemen sollte ich  wohl bei 8jahre alter Shimano XT bleiben? Oder Einzellfall?


----------



## the donkey (3. April 2016)

Wollt eigentlich die ODL Team aber die SID war dann doch sehr verlockend vom Preis

Ich bin zufrieden mit DT
Werd jetzt mal die SKF Abstreifer testen


----------



## Dirk Nennen (3. April 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> Ich hatte gerade überlegt E13 Trs einzubauen (gibt's gerade richtig günstig). Aber nach deinen Problemen und Posts mit Demontageproblemen sollte ich  wohl bei 8jahre alter Shimano XT bleiben? Oder Einzellfall?



Also ich baue keine e13 Kurbel mehr ein.
So viele Probleme hatte ich mit diversen Shimanos nie.

Am Enduro war nach 1800 km das erste Tretlager hin, und 1200 km später das nächste. Beide mal ging dann auch die Kurbel nicht runter , so dass ich das bei meinem Bike-Dealer habe machen lassen. Und das Rad hat noch nicht einmal den Hochdruckreiniger gesehen!!

Am C1 klemmte nach rund 500km irgendeine Scheibe, deren Sinnhaftigkeit sich auch mein Profi nicht erklären kann. Raus genommen, und gut ist. Aber auch da ging die Kurbel nicht so einfach runter. 

Zudem ist die Ersatzteilversorgung wirklich nicht gut. 

Also ich bleibe jetzt einfach wieder bei Shimano, auch wenn mir die e13 sehr gut gefällt.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (3. April 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Berichte mal, wie sich das Rad mit dem Winkelsteuersatz fährt.



Hi,
also heute die erste richtige Tour mit dem E1 und dem neuen Steuersatz gefahren.
Leider nicht auf meinen Home-Downhills, so das ich es nicht 100% vergleiche kann.
Aber auf den mir unbekannten Trails die zum Teil richtig steil waren, fühlte sich das sehr sehr sicher an. 
Man merkt (und sieht), dass das Vorderrad weiter "vor" dem Rad steht. 

Fühlt sich aber auch in den gefahrenen "Ecken" nicht sperrig an.

Werde aber nochmal berichten, wenn ich meine Hometrails gerockt habe.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. April 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..die Gabel war aber zum Ende ziemlich sauer und wollte garnicht mehr rauskommen;-)



Ich muss sie derzeit noch weicher fahren also normal. Wenn es richtig steil wird, ist das ein klarer Nachteil. 
Zum Glück ist sie nicht mehr beleidigt und hat gestern in Rodalben wunderbar funktioniert


----------



## noie95 (3. April 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich muss sie derzeit noch weicher fahren also normal. Wenn es richtig steil wird, ist das ein klarer Nachteil.
> Zum Glück ist sie nicht mehr beleidigt und hat gestern in Rodalben wunderbar funktioniert



hat sie keine lowspeed druckstufe?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. April 2016)

Nein, das passt generell schon. Die Abfahrt ist eine Ausnahme. Ich stimme meine Gabel nicht für eine Situation ab, die in einem Rennen oder Marathon nicht vorkommt. Das war nur ein Test, aber eher auf meiner als auf der Fahrwerkseite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2016)

lowspeed kann nur verhindern dass die Gabel plötzlich abtaucht.
das langsame Einfedern wird also nur verlangsamt, tragen kann sie dich nicht


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2016)

SKF komplett ohne Fett einbauen.
Nur ölen, am besten mit Motoröl  oder Fox Gold


----------



## the donkey (3. April 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis werd ich berücksichtigen 

Warum?


----------



## 123disco (3. April 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Also ich baue keine e13 Kurbel mehr ein.
> So viele Probleme hatte ich mit diversen Shimanos nie.
> 
> Am Enduro war nach 1800 km das erste Tretlager hin, und 1200 km später das nächste. Beide mal ging dann auch die Kurbel nicht runter , so dass ich das bei meinem Bike-Dealer habe machen lassen. Und das Rad hat noch nicht einmal den Hochdruckreiniger gesehen!!
> ...


Vielen Dank... Also Shimano XT und forget & drive!

PS. Bei rcz gibt's für 129€ die bling bling e13 trs 36/22 mit bb92 Innenlager


----------



## Dirk Nennen (3. April 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> Vielen Dank... Also Shimano XT und forget & drive!
> 
> PS. Bei rcz gibt's für 129€ die bling bling e13 trs 36/22 mit bb92 Innenlager



Na dann doch lieber die SLX, gibt's ja auch mit 36/22.
Werde ich wohl auch drauf machen. Die 36/26 von der neuen XT ist doch ein wenig lang, und komplett auf 11-fach umrüsten seh ich (noch) nicht ein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2016)

RaceFace Sixc Carbon mit 22/36/Bash und Innenlager bei Rose für 199,-€, aber nur über Ostern.


----------



## Maledivo (3. April 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> Vielen Dank... Also Shimano XT und forget & drive!
> 
> PS. Bei rcz gibt's für 129€ die bling bling e13 trs 36/22 mit bb92 Innenlager



Habe sowohl E13 TRS+ Kurbel (mit Titan Innenlager) als auch XT Kurbel (am C1).

Fazit: Am Optik gewinnt E13 klar, aber am Kurbeln kommen schnell Abnutzungsspuren. Innenlager auf einer Seite nach 1500 km ein wenig rauh, neu gefettet (geht easy) läuft wieder geschmeidig. Der Lack am XT ist robuster, kaum Gebrauchtsspuren und wirklich sorglos.

Ersatzteilversorgung bei E13 ist verbesserungsbedürftig.


----------



## AnAx (4. April 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> PS. Bei rcz gibt's für 129€ die bling bling e13 trs 36/22 mit bb92 Innenlager



Die ist immer mal wieder für 79€ im Newsletter, geht aber trotzdem nicht weg


----------



## 123disco (4. April 2016)

AnAx schrieb:


> Die ist immer mal wieder für 79€ im Newsletter, geht aber trotzdem nicht weg


...sooo schlimm?!

Na da bleib ich definitiv bei 8Jahre alter XT 3fach mit Slx 36/22 - die in silber praktisch kratzerfrei bleibt und sorglos und hässlich ist. Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (4. April 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ...sooo schlimm?!
> 
> Na da bleib ich definitiv bei 8Jahre alter XT 3fach mit Slx 36/22 - die in silber praktisch kratzerfrei bleibt und sorglos und hässlich ist. Thx



Meiner Meinung nicht so schlimm - für 79 € machst sowieso nicht viel falsch ! Habe sogar kurz überlegt einen 32er zu holen - aber ich bleibe lieber noch bei 2-Fach! Jetzt ist Biken angesagt - Bastellzeit ist längst vorbei !


----------



## neddie (4. April 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Na da liegt die große Veränderung wohl in der Performance.
> Sieht stimmig aus.



In der Performance und paar höherwertige Parts angebracht


----------



## neddie (4. April 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ist denn überhaupt hier schon jemandem ein Lenker abgebrochen?
> 
> Wo wurden eigentlich die Tests durchgeführt?



An meinem Cannondale was ich gut 20 Jahre fuhr, brach mal die Sattelstütze aus Carbon, die war von Trigon und ich glaube es war reine
Materialermüdung.
Die hatte ich auch einige Jahre am Bike und machte viel mit.
Zum Glück brach sie nicht während der Fahrt.

Aber ein Lenker, nein, brach bei mir noch nicht. Allerdings tausche ich Lenker auch alle paar Jahre.

Und bei Crankbrothers ist es echt mies wenn man mal den Sattel verstellen will.
Ohne n sanften Hammerschlag rührt sich das olle Ding nicht


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2016)

Ach Leute,
wir diskutieren über Kurbeln, Reifen, Steuersätze und was weiß ich nicht noch.
Und draußen macht sich der Frühling breit, wartet auf uns.

Ich bin seit langem wieder mal 2Tage nach Gang mit meinem Biker unterwegs gewesen.
Und wisst ihr was, ich hab mir über kein Bauteil Gedanken gemacht.
Noch nicht mal den neuen Reifen gab ich gewogen.

Geht raus und freut euch auch. ....

Nicht falsch verstehen, hier geht es sehr gesittet zu und ich schaue gerne rein.
Wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass das Material nicht alles ist.


----------



## 123disco (4. April 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ach Leute,
> wir diskutieren über Kurbeln, Reifen, Steuersätze und was weiß ich nicht noch.
> Und draußen macht sich der Frühling breit, wartet auf uns.
> 
> ...


..und was hab ich nun:

Sonnenbrand , Heuschnupfen, Muskelkater, doofes Grinsen und 20.15 Film bis gerade mal 21.04 ohne Schnarchen folgen können..


@Rocky..geht ja bald wieder um Federelemente;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..und was hab ich nun:
> 
> Sonnenbrand , Heuschnupfen, Muskelkater, doofes Grinsen und 20.15 Film bis gerade mal 21.04 ohne Schnarchen folgen können..
> 
> ...


Dein Traum der Dauererektion geht dir schnell in Erfüllung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. April 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> Sonnenbrand , Heuschnupfen, Muskelkater, doofes Grinsen und 20.15 Film bis gerade mal 21.04 ohne Schnarchen folgen können..



Sonnenbrand   Wo bist Du denn unterwegs.

Film 45min. folgen.....Ich kann überhaupt keinem Film/keiner Filmhandlung folgen. Bringe immer die Leute durcheinander und kann sie nicht einordnen. Schlafe daher auch immer ein


----------



## 123disco (5. April 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Sonnenbrand   Wo bist Du denn unterwegs.


Am Rursee / Nideggen konnte man am WE ziemlich Sonne 18° & Trails abbekommen und als Bonus noch Freeridestrecke bei Saisoneröffnung Hürtgenwald.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. April 2016)

Und wir schwimmen weg


----------



## egoibc (6. April 2016)

Hallo, lese schon länger mit... Nachdem mein 2012er E1 einen Riss in der Schweißnaht an der Schwingen zum Hinterrad hat möchte ich auf ein 2014er G1 wechseln. Beides Größe L und 26 Zoll. Weiß jemand ob im 2014er G1 in L die Moveloc 200 passt. Im 2012er E1 kein Problem. Danke Thomas  (Kommentare/Empfehlungen/Unverständnis zum Umstieg sind willkommen.)


----------



## Dirk Nennen (6. April 2016)

egoibc schrieb:


> Hallo, lese schon länger mit... Nachdem mein 2012er E1 einen Riss in der Schweißnaht an der Schwingen zum Hinterrad hat möchte ich auf ein 2014er G1 wechseln. Beides Größe L und 26 Zoll. Weiß jemand ob im 2014er G1 in L die Moveloc 200 passt. Im 2012er E1 kein Problem. Danke Thomas  (Kommentare/Empfehlungen/Unverständnis zum Umstieg sind willkommen.)



Hallo,

glaube das wird nicht gehen.
Habe ein 2014er E1 ebenfalls in L, ist zwar 27,5, aber der Rahmen ist schon sehr ähnlich. Vor allem der blöde, aber sicherlich nötige Knick im Sitzrohr.
Genau dieser hat bei mir dann auch verhindert, dass ich eine 200er Moveloc einbauen konnte, und "nur" die 170er Variante jetzt fahre.
Die Einstecktiefe ist einfach zu kurz.
Es sei denn, du hast eventuell eine Schrittlänge von 95 oder mehr Zentimetern, und die Sattelstütze müsste nicht so tief eingesteckt werden. Dann könnte es eventuell funktionieren.


----------



## 123disco (6. April 2016)

egoibc schrieb:


> Hallo, lese schon länger mit... Nachdem mein 2012er E1 einen Riss in der Schweißnaht an der Schwingen zum Hinterrad hat möchte ich auf ein 2014er G1 wechseln. Beides Größe L und 26 Zoll. Weiß jemand ob im 2014er G1 in L die Moveloc 200 passt. Im 2012er E1 kein Problem. Danke Thomas  (Kommentare/Empfehlungen/Unverständnis zum Umstieg sind willkommen.)


Langsam setzt das old E1 -Sterben ein
..sieh mal Seite 500: 
19mm bei M und mutmaßlich 21mm Einstecktiefe bei L beim G1. 
Dh 34/31mm Auszug


----------



## jonalisa (6. April 2016)

Hallo,

ich war an der Diskussion auf Seite 500 beteiligt. Mein G1 hat bei Rahmengröße L eine gemessene Einstecktiefe von knapp 23cm.
Habe eine Moveloc 170 verbaut. Die 200er hätte bei mir mit 88er Schrittlänge und tiefbauendem Selle Italia SLR nicht gepasst. Die Einsecktiefe ist schon sehr gering.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Bensemer (8. April 2016)

Sollte man eigentlich eine Bestätigung per Mail erhalten wenn man sein neues Rad auf der Rotwild Homepage registriert?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. April 2016)

Ja, kann ein paar Tage dauern.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (8. April 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Sollte man eigentlich eine Bestätigung per Mail erhalten wenn man sein neues Rad auf der Rotwild Homepage registriert?



Ja, so sollte es sein, bzw. so war es auch bei meiner letzten Registrierung.
Allerdings meine ich mich erinnern zu können, dass es etwas gedauert hat, bis die Antwort da war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (8. April 2016)

Ich glaube sogar in Papierform kommt die Bestätigung,war bei mir so.


----------



## Bensemer (8. April 2016)

Ok, dann warte ich mal noch etwas ab. Sind erst 16 Tage vergangen.  Danke Jungs


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. April 2016)

Da habe ich gestern Abend nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich durch Zufall gesehen habe, dass es auf Youtube einen DEKRA Pedelec Check des ROTWILD E1+ gibt - aufgenommen auf meinem (Home)Flowtrail 

Bin heute direkt mal hingeradelt und habe mit dem X1  2 Abfahrten genossen. Die Strecke wurde im Herbst/Winter komplett überarbeitet


----------



## heizer1980 (9. April 2016)

Wer war denn eben mit einem roten E1 im Siebengebirge unterwegs? Bist du hier aktiv?


----------



## neddie (9. April 2016)

Nun ist es soweit und ich kann bald mit dem Aufbau meines RFR 0.6 beginnen 
*DENN *ohne einen neuen Steuersatz hätt ich es vergessen können, bekam schon etwas Pippi in die Augen deswegen.
ABER, dank Koehn aus Hannover, bzw Reset Racing, gab es einen passenden


----------



## Joeyduennes (10. April 2016)

War eben mal beim Laden von Matthias und hab mal von draußen reingeschaut, echt schick!


----------



## Bensemer (14. April 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> Ich glaube sogar in *Papierform* kommt die Bestätigung,war bei mir so.


Das wohl nicht mehr aber die Email kam jetzt an.


----------



## dopero (14. April 2016)

Diese Mail ist ja echt super. Steht nur drinnen das man sich registriert hat. Wäre schön wenn man zumindest die eingegebenen Daten wiederholt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2016)

dopero schrieb:


> Diese Mail ist ja echt super. Steht nur drinnen das man sich registriert hat. Wäre schön wenn man zumindest die eingegebenen Daten wiederholt.


Mensch Leute, das ist doch schiss egal.
Wenn wirklich was sein sollte ist doch noch niemand hier im Regen stehen gelassen worden, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (15. April 2016)

dopero schrieb:


> Diese Mail ist ja echt super. Steht nur drinnen das man sich registriert hat. Wäre schön wenn man zumindest die eingegebenen Daten wiederholt.


..


RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mensch Leute, das ist doch schiss egal.
> Wenn wirklich was sein sollte ist doch noch niemand hier im Regen stehen gelassen worden, oder?



Na, von nem deutschen Premium-Hersteller, wäre eine ordentliche Kommunikation schon zu erwarten. Ist ja auch kein Online-Hexenwerk. Was nützt mir so ne Bestätigung ohne Seriennummer,  wenn alle Daten nur beim Hersteller liegen. Bei Radon oder Canyon hätte ich da Null Vertrauen, dass nach 3Jahren noch einer meine Daten hat. ..wenn zB IT mal eben umgestellt wird;-)

Ich hatte aber auch noch nie ein Problem mit (meinen eh immer garantie- & gewährleistungsbefreiten) RotwildRahmen.


----------



## egoibc (15. April 2016)

Hallo, meine jüngste Erfahrung sieht leider anders aus... Im April 16 bei der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem E1 in 2016 einen Riss auf der Schweißnaht an der Schwinge zum Hinterrad entdeckt. Sprich der Riss stammt vermutlich aus 2015. Kaufbeleg aus 2012 ist vorhanden. Anruf bei Rotwild: Sie machen nichts. Das muss über einen Händler laufen. Händler: 3 Jahre sind vorüber. Gleichzeitig habe ich erfahren, dass Rotwild sehr wenig Ersatzteile lagert ABER von der Schwinge am E1 kam wohl jüngst eine größere Lieferung an. Sprich das Problem ist bekannt. OK ich sehe ein der Fall müsste komplett über Kulanz laufen aber passiert ist das nicht. Eine neue Schwinge wurde mir für den regulären Preis angeboten. Ein Sportkollege hatte einen ähnlichen Fall mit seinem „Versender“ Rad. Da sah die Kulanz aber ganz anders aus und das sehr zur Freude meines Sportkollegen. Vor diesem Hintergrund hätte ich von einer Edelmarke mehr erwartet.


----------



## at021971 (15. April 2016)

Deckt sich nicht mit meinen Erfahrungen. Nach drei Jahren ist zwar die verlängerte Garantie vorbei, dann folgt aber eine Kulanzphase. Und da geht es nach den Rotwild Garantiebestimmungen für zweite weitere Jahre um eine gestaffelte prozentuale Zuzahlung. Bedingung ist aber, dass man der Erstbesitzer ist. Wenn das Bike von 2012 ist, nicht registriert wurde, kann man aber 2016 auch schon aus der Kulanzphase heraus sein.  Dann hilft es, wenn man dort die richtigen Leute kennt.


----------



## heizer1980 (15. April 2016)

Auch ich habe nie negative Erfahrungen mit dem Service rund um Rotwild gemacht, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich bin immer hoch zufrieden gewesen und genau das war auch der Grund, warum jetzt im Stall noch ein weiteres Rotwild dazu gekommen ist.


----------



## Orakel (15. April 2016)

Muss mal kurz OT werden, möchte dabei KEINE Laufradgrösse Diskussion losbrechen 
Bin die tage zum ersten mal ein 650B(27,5") (Spezi Enduro) vom Kumpel gefahren, vorne weg es war kein Aha Gefühl/Erlebniss.
Leichter Singletrail (Waldboden)mit engen S Kehren,leicht ansteigend,Wurzeln, zum schluß Tretpassage.
Es läuft ruhiger, hat die Wurzeln geschmeidiger überfahren, ob das jetzt an der Geo liegt, flacherer Lenkwinkel, längerer Radstand gegenüber meinem X1 26" oder an der Pike, und dem Öhlinsdämpfer, die Serienmässig verbaut sind oder doch an den 27,5" Laufrädern kann ich schlussendlich nicht sagen.
Es lag einfach satter,ruhiger auf dem Trail.
Ob ich deshalb 27,5" brauche , jetzt Teste ich es mal den Buckel rondor und schaue wie da das Gefühl ist.
Wenn es den dieses Jahr ein neues geben sollte, komm ich eh net um 27,5" rum, das ist mir klar


----------



## 123disco (15. April 2016)

..langsam hör ich viel zu oft "E1 -Schwinge ist gerissen", da werde ich ja paranoid und geh gleich suchen.

Es scheint aber wirklich so, dass gerade das 2012er E1 oft an der Schwinge bricht. Hier haben viele berichtet und im Bikemarkt sind immer wieder Rahmen mit defekter Schwinge. 

Ist das normal für ein 4Jahre genutztes Enduro oder liegst am Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## egoibc (16. April 2016)

Hallo, sehe ich das richtig, dass ich für das G1 (2014) einen Side Swing Umwerfer brauche? Am E1 war ein angeschweisster Sockel. 
Danke. Bin nicht so der Schrauber...


----------



## 123disco (16. April 2016)

egoibc schrieb:


> Hallo, sehe ich das richtig, dass ich für das G1 (2014) einen Side Swing Umwerfer brauche? Am E1 war ein angeschweisster Sockel.
> Danke. Bin nicht so der Schrauber...


Der alte DirectMount passt nicht, da muss E-Type dran, der unten befestigt wird. (Vorsicht unter der Bezeichnung gibt's zwei Typen)
ZB.
http://www.actionsports.de/shimano-xt-umwerfer-fd-m785-2-fach-e-type-7871?number=UW.SH.0043

Und du musst neue 12mm 142 Achse und Endkappen beim LRS fürs G1 tauschen.

Ps. Was hätte E1 Schwinge denn bei Rotwild gekostet?


----------



## egoibc (16. April 2016)

Wegen Umwerfer gibt es einen Beitrag, dass Shimano FD-M8020 E oder FD-M677 E am G1 2014 in L auch funktionieren sollte. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Hast du einen Link zu den Endkappen was ich brauche... Ich verstehe das nicht ganz... Danke

Die E1 Schwinge sollte bei knapp 300,- Euro im Händler EK liegen und geht dann Richtung knapp 350,- Euro an Endkunden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. April 2016)

Mach mal Foto vom umwerfen. 
Ich glaub dem hab ich am g1 montiert


----------



## egoibc (16. April 2016)

Steuert ihr den Umwerfer am G1 2014 von unten an oder von vorne (waagrecht vom Unterrohr rüber)?

Bin gerade etwas verwirrt...


----------



## at021971 (16. April 2016)

Die Züge laufen doch beim 2014er R.G1 FS unter dem Unterrohr. Wenn Du den Umwerfer von der Seite ansteuern würdest, müsstest Du ja den Zug um das Unterrohr herum legen. Also benötigst Du einen Downpull, Topswing E-Type Umwerfer für die Montage auf der Schwinge. Die Zugführung liegt dabei unter dem Tretlager. So etwas zum Beispiel: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CPuplrf3kswCFSQW0wodvssPWg

Erst das aktuelle R.X1 FS und R.G1 FS haben Side Swing Umwerfer, da sie entweder die Schaltzüge im Unterrohr mit einem entsprechenden Auslass (R.X1 FS) oder auf dem Unterrohr (R.G1 FS) führen.


----------



## egoibc (16. April 2016)

Umwerfer hat sich geklärt. Danke für die Hilfe.
Damit das Hinterrad vom E1 ins G1 2014 passt brauche ich noch eine 12mm Endkappe/Endanschlag... Hinweis von 123disco.
Reicht diese 1 Endkappe mit 12mm die rechts mit auf die Achse kommt oder brauche ich ein komplettes Umrüstset?
Danke
Nachtrag:
Ich habe ein DT Swiss EX1750 Laufrad.
Nachtrag2:
Habe eben dieses Kit geordert, welches das richtige sein soll?!
https://whizz-wheels.de/shop/de/180...350-370-3-klinken-system-hr-naben-x-12-12x142


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. April 2016)

Ist richtig


----------



## 123disco (16. April 2016)

egoibc schrieb:


> Umwerfer hat sich geklärt. Danke für die Hilfe.
> Damit das Hinterrad vom E1 ins G1 2014 passt brauche ich noch eine 12mm Endkappe/Endanschlag... Hinweis von 123disco.
> Reicht diese 1 Endkappe mit 12mm die rechts mit auf die Achse kommt oder brauche ich ein komplettes Umrüstset?
> Danke
> ...


..und noch eine 12mm Achse:
// 142mm - 12mm RWS //

 Das E1 hat 10mm. Am besten bei WhizzW stornieren und hier beides bestellen:
http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/shop/laufrader-laufradsatze/dt-swiss-rws-spanner-497.html

und 10€ günstiger

http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/shop...ubehor/dt-swiss-endanschlage-hr-12x142mm.html

Ps. Kannst du mal Foto vom Riss & Stelle Posten


----------



## Andi_72 (16. April 2016)

Mal ne Frage...

Dämpfer DT swiss xm 180  aus dem R.R2 2009

knapp 7500km ohne Wartung. Da wär wohl mal ein Service fällig..?
Da käme ich bei DT auf knapp 130.- Servicekosten, oder habt ihr einen Tip?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## egoibc (16. April 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..und noch eine 12mm Achse:
> // 142mm - 12mm RWS //
> 
> Ps. Kannst du mal Foto vom Riss & Stelle Posten



Hallo,
der 1. Link geht zu RWS Spanner. Dieser ist im Rahmenset dabei.
Du meinst aber nicht dieses Teil:
https://whizz-wheels.de/shop/de/240/hr-achse-aluminium-240s-x-12-faehig
Das scheint es bei Schaltwerk Bikes nicht zu geben... 

Hier zwei Fotos von dem Riss am E1:


----------



## at021971 (16. April 2016)

Ich habe zwei. Einen seit 2008, den anderen seit 2010. Der von 2008 war nach rund 19.000 km ohne Wartung durch. Saß komplett fest und wurde gegen einen X 212 getauscht. Der von 2010 ist auch in einem R.R2 FS verbaut und hat seine Dämpfung nach 3.200 km verloren. Den habe ich bei DT Swiss zum Service gehabt und als er zurück kam war es ein ganz anderer Dämpfer. Man glaubt gar nicht, was sich so über die Zeit ändert, d.h. verschlechtert, ohne dass man es merkt.


----------



## Andi_72 (16. April 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Den habe ich bei DT Swiss zum Service gehabt und als er zurück kam war es ein ganz anderer Dämpfer. Man glaubt gar nicht, was sich so über die Zeit ändert, d.h. verschlechtert, ohne dass man es merkt.


Lohnt sich das den? Je nach gewähltem oder zu wählendem Service liege ich annähernd oder sogar über dem Preis für einen neuen Dämpfer!
Und da die Lauffläche am Kolben sich auch schon abreibt werden zuviel Servicekosten sich wohl nicht rechnen, denk ich.


----------



## Orakel (16. April 2016)

egoibc schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der 1. Link geht zu RWS Spanner. Dieser ist im Rahmenset dabei.
> Du meinst aber nicht dieses Teil:
> https://whizz-wheels.de/shop/de/240/hr-achse-aluminium-240s-x-12-faehig
> ...


Mitten durch die Schweissnaht,nicht gut.
Normalerweise entsteht ein Riss links oder rechts von der Schweissnaht


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. April 2016)

@Andi_72: Das leichte Abreiben der äußeren Schicht ist nicht so schlimm. Ob sich der Service lohnt oder nicht, musst Du alleine entscheiden. Der Dämpfer wäre nach dem Service neuwertig.


----------



## at021971 (16. April 2016)

Der Service kostete 89,25 EUR. Da wird man sich schwer tun, für das Geld einen neuen Dämpfer zu bekommen. Damals gab es auch noch nicht den recht günstigen X 212. Aber auch der kostet +/- 250 EUR. Und andere Dämpfer benötigt neue Buchsen. Zudem gibt es bei DT Swiss gar keinen Dämpfer mehr, die in der Länge zum R.R2 FS passen. Da müßte man schon einen anderen Hersteller wählen. Bevor ich das R.R2 FS kaufte, war da ein Fox Float drin. Den konnte man aufpumpen wie man wollte, der hatte immer 1 cm SAG, was für das R.R2 FS viel zu viel ist. Den hat der Händler gleich in Kooperation mit Rotwild gegen des XM 180 getauscht.


----------



## 123disco (16. April 2016)

egoibc schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der 1. Link geht zu RWS Spanner. Dieser ist im Rahmenset dabei.
> Du meinst aber nicht dieses Teil:
> https://whizz-wheels.de/shop/de/240/hr-achse-aluminium-240s-x-12-faehig
> ...


..ich meinte die eigentliche 12er Achse. Wusste nicht, dass die dabei ist. Wo hast du Rahmen bekommen?

Autsch; der Riss.
Bin mal auf Optik mit den weißen Ex1750 gespannt.


----------



## egoibc (16. April 2016)

Achse war keine dabei.
Der Spanner für das Hinterrad passend zum G1 2014 war dabei.
Gekauft bei r-bikes.de


----------



## 123disco (16. April 2016)

Spanner, Achse... ja da meinen wir das gleiche;-)

Bei r-bikes für 949€ .. ( hatten die 12x142 garnicht im Lieferumfang) oder hast du ohne Dämpfer bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## egoibc (16. April 2016)

Für 949,- mit Dämpfer. 
Ich hoffe dass keine weiteren Überraschungen mehr beim Umbau der Teile vom E1 ans G1 auftauchen.


----------



## Andi_72 (16. April 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Der Service kostete 89,25 EUR. Da wird man sich schwer tun, für das Geld einen neuen Dämpfer zu bekommen. Damals gab es auch noch nicht den recht günstigen X 212. Aber auch der kostet +/- 250 EUR. Und andere Dämpfer benötigt neue Buchsen. Zudem gibt es bei DT Swiss gar keinen Dämpfer mehr, die in der Länge zum R.R2 FS passen. Da müßte man schon einen anderen Hersteller wählen. Bevor ich das R.R2 FS kaufte, war da ein Fox Float drin. Den konnte man aufpumpen wie man wollte, der hatte immer 1 cm SAG, was für das R.R2 FS viel zu viel ist. Den hat der Händler gleich in Kooperation mit Rotwild gegen des XM 180 getauscht.


Ob ich so "günstig" wegkomme wage ich mal noch zu bezweifeln. Das Argument mit den Buchsen und der passenden Einbaumaße sind natürlich unschlagbar. Werde mir das mal überlegen.


----------



## neddie (16. April 2016)

Letzte Parts geändert


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. April 2016)

Kommst Du mit der vorne tiefer geneigten Sattelstellung zurecht oder musst Du ab und an wieder zurückrutschen? 

Schönes Bike! Fahre auch noch gerne mit dem alten X1, obwohl ein 26" mittlerweile als unfahrbar gilt.


----------



## 123disco (17. April 2016)

neddie schrieb:


> Letzte Parts geändert
> Anhang anzeigen 484228
> Anhang anzeigen 484222 Anhang anzeigen 484223


schön..das alte X1 ist super und war das Rotwild mit dem breitesten Einsatzbereich. Von Rheintürchen bis Gardaseetrails und sogar Bikepark-Light.

Hatte sogar mal ne 36er Fox drin und hat gut sehr gut funktioniert.

Anekdote: Im Bikepark Beerfelden stand Ritchie Schley auf Startrampe neben mir und hat freudig das X1 mit " oooh, I had this one too! ..and really liked it.." gepriesen.

Viel Spaß
..und teste doch mal 50mm weniger Vorbau (gibt's zZ für 18€ bei cycleChainReaction;-)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. April 2016)

Habe bei mir auch eine 36er verbaut. Mit kurzem Vorbau lässt es sich wahnsinnig wendig durch die Anlieger fegen. Gardasee ist ein guter Tipp, vielleicht nehme ich es dieses Jahr mit 

Heute hatte das CC-Rädchen Ausgang, damit ich mich so langsam an die etwas härtere Übersetzung gewöhne. Die neue Gabel will auch noch eingefahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neddie (17. April 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Kommst Du mit der vorne tiefer geneigten Sattelstellung zurecht oder musst Du ab und an wieder zurückrutschen?
> 
> Schönes Bike! Fahre auch noch gerne mit dem alten X1, obwohl ein 26" mittlerweile als unfahrbar gilt.



Den Sattel hatte ich dann wieder waagerecht eingestellt, ist dann besser. Aber jetzt passt alles so wie ich es mag und weihe den Hirsch bald im Gelände ein 

Ich bin kein Fan von den neuen Laufradgrößen, bin Oldschool u bleibe 26er treu 
Weiß nicht, 27,5 geht ja noch, aber 29er sehen manchmal echt eigenartig aus


----------



## neddie (17. April 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> schön..das alte X1 ist super und war das Rotwild mit dem breitesten Einsatzbereich. Von Rheintürchen bis Gardaseetrails und sogar Bikepark-Light.
> 
> Hatte sogar mal ne 36er Fox drin und hat gut sehr gut funktioniert.
> 
> ...



Vorher war ja die Fox Gabel drin, die kommt erstmal in mein RFR 0.6, die Rock Shox gefällt mir super.
Also vom X1 bin ich echt begeistert.
Meinst 50mm weniger? Aber dann sitz ich ja noch aufrechter, fuhr ja vorher n Racebike, da fällt die Umgewöhnung mir nicht so leicht. Na mal schauen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. April 2016)

neddie schrieb:


> Meinst 50mm weniger? Aber dann sitz ich ja noch aufrechter, fuhr ja vorher n Racebike, da fällt die Umgewöhnung mir nicht so leicht.



Geht normalerweise ganz schnell. Das X1 ist halt am Berg kein D-Zug, aber wehe es wird verblockt


----------



## 123disco (17. April 2016)

neddie schrieb:


> Vorher war ja die Fox Gabel drin, die kommt erstmal in mein RFR 0.6, die Rock Shox gefällt mir super.
> Also vom X1 bin ich echt begeistert.
> Meinst 50mm weniger? Aber dann sitz ich ja noch aufrechter, fuhr ja vorher n Racebike, da fällt die Umgewöhnung mir nicht so leicht. Na mal schauen.


Kürzer und umdrehen Das X1 mag Druck vorn ;-)


----------



## Groudon (17. April 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


>



Es ist wirklich schön ein weiteres R2 29 hier zu sehen! Nach dem kommendem Putz werde ich meines auch nochmal zeigen - mit einigen Änderungen und wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so leicht wie deines.


----------



## Maledivo (17. April 2016)

Heute war bei uns in Koblenz Canyon Testival - da bin ich natürlich mit Rotwild hin!

Am Fox Stand dürfte ich den neuen Float X Evoc testen!



 

Fazit: Es passt ganz gut zu E1 650B!

Im Vergleich zu meinem jetzigem Dämpfer:

- weichere Ansprechverhalten
- härtere Lockout
- Optik "enduromäßig"



 

Habe am Pumptrack getestet. Würde damit am liebsten direkt über Hausrunde und nach Hause fahren .

Es wurde am Testival insgesamt 3 Rotwildbikes gesichtet!


----------



## Bensemer (17. April 2016)

Du hast ja eine andere Sattelstütze drin? Das fiel mir nur auf weil eigentlich alle Bilder von deinem schicken E1 mit eingefahrener Stütze auf dem Trail geschossen werden...


----------



## Maledivo (17. April 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Du hast ja eine andere Sattelstütze drin? Das fiel mir nur auf weil eigentlich alle Bilder von deinem schicken E1 mit eingefahrener Stütze auf dem Trail geschossen werden...



Jepp - ist aber schon etwas länger her! Demnächst kommt verstellbare Sattelstütze - muss nur welche finden !


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. April 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich schön ein weiteres R2 29 hier zu sehen! Nach dem kommendem Putz werde ich meines auch nochmal zeigen - mit einigen Änderungen und wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so leicht wie deines.



Fährt sich auch prima. Für die schnellen Marathonstrecken wäre ein FS ganz fein, da muss ich derzeit auf mein "altes" 26" zurückgreifen. Das wird aber so bleiben.


----------



## Groudon (18. April 2016)

Mein R.R2 29 Custom-Aufbau. =) Gewicht liegt bei etwa 9,8 kg wie es abgebildet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. April 2016)

Hübsch! 

Warum hast Du die Sattelstütze getauscht?


----------



## Groudon (18. April 2016)

Ich schätze den Komfort einer verstellbaren Stütze und habe mich deswegen für die Kind Shock Lev 272 entschieden. 

Sie wiegt zwar mehr, aber das ist mir egal. Das Rad hat ein gutes Gewicht in meinen Augen und mein Geldbeutel wird mit mehr Tuning auch immer leichter.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. April 2016)

Das Gewicht ist nicht so wichtig, da hat der eigene Körper mehr Potential.

Das Geldbeuteltuning kenne ich


----------



## Maledivo (18. April 2016)

Habe eine spezielle Frage - für meine Frau!

Sie möchte mit Biken anfangen! ! Allerdings ist ein paar Problemchen aufgetaucht!

Sie ist 1,63 m groß bei nur SL 73 cm! Bei diese Daten passt sie nur in einem XS Rahmen.

Wir waren heute in mehrere Shop´s Fahrräder probesitzen - S - Rahmen ist ihr ein wenig zu hoch!

Bei XS- Rahmen passt bei ihr perfekt! Problem ist - sie ist in Rotwild X1 26" FS verliebt! Es gibt nur bis S. Ältere Modelle gab es auch in XS - bei diesem Model leider nicht mehr!

Einzige Option um Rotwild zu bleiben, ist ein C1 FS 26" WMS in XS (Matthias hat noch welche auf Lager), was ihr auch gefällt, jedoch ist 120 mm ein bißchen wenig (wollen auch AlpenX bzw. Gardasee fahren).

Daher wollte ich mal Eure Erfahrungen mit ähnliche Größen austauschen!

Blöd gell!?!


----------



## XDennisX (18. April 2016)

Hey Maledivo:
Schau mal bei propain rein... Meine zweite Lieblingfirma neben Rotwild ;-)
Haben auch "woman only" bikes


----------



## Maledivo (18. April 2016)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Hey Maledivo:
> Schau mal bei propain rein... Meine zweite Lieblingsberge neben Rotwild ;-)
> Haben auch "woman only" bikes



Danke! Wäre ein Option, ...


----------



## XDennisX (18. April 2016)

Geht beim tyee Flo (for ladies only) ab xs los bzw 150cm Körpergröße


----------



## Maledivo (19. April 2016)

Habe ich gesehen, danke!

Auf andere Seiten habe ich noch meinen alten C1, die ich alle Teilen 1:1 am Rahmen der C1 WMS montieren kann.

Mal gucken wie es sich ergibt. Ich gebe die Hoffnung mit dem X1 noch nicht auf. Muss mal wieder zu Matthias fahren.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. April 2016)

120mm sollten auch am Gardasee reichen, ihr wollt doch bergab bestimmt kein Rennen fahren. Wir waren vor 2 Jahren dort zu dritt mit 100 mm Rädchen unterwegs und hatten mächtig Spaß ( 26" ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (19. April 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> 120mm sollten auch am Gardasee reichen, ihr wollt doch bergab bestimmt kein Rennen fahren. Wir waren vor 2 Jahren dort zu dritt mit 100 mm Rädchen unterwegs und hatten mächtig Spaß ( 26" ).



Das sowieso, ich war vor 2 Jahren mit dem 120 mm auch am Gardasee - hatte auch viel Spaß gehabt - mit 160 mm aber noch mehr


----------



## Bolzer1711 (19. April 2016)

...mein zweites Mountainbike ist ein 26ziger C1 FS mit 120 mm aus 2010. Meiner Meinung nach ein super Fully und ich fahre es immer wieder gerne, gerade am letzten Sonntag habe ich es wieder über die Hometrails gescheucht. Mit dem war ich schon überall, auch in den Alpen...  stimmt, nicht am Gardasee....   120mm reichen völlig und deine Frau wird ja nicht gleich anfangen hohe Drops und riesen Sprünge in eine Tour einzubauen. Kleine Sprünge gehen auch mit dem Bike locker....  

Jetzt wird mich die 170 mm Fraktion steinigen, fahre ja auch ein 150 mm X1 (Umbau der Gabel von 140 auf 150), aber auf den normalen Trails braucht man eigentlich nicht mehr wie 120 mm, auch in den Alpen nicht, da ist die eigene Hemmschwelle die Begrenzung der Geschwindigkeit. Natürlich hat man mit 120 + mehr Reserven.....   aber wird sie es brauchen???

Wenn Du einen Neuaufbau planst, dann bau doch einfach eine 130mm Gabel (Rücksprache mit ADP) ein, dann ist Lenkwinkel etwas flacher und einen kurzen Vorbau wird sie wegen ihrer Körpergröße eh brauchen.


----------



## 123disco (19. April 2016)

.. relativ zur Körpergröße / Gewicht sind 120mm bei deiner Freundin doch wie 140mm Federweg bei dir ;-)

XS mit 150mm bekommt sie evtl gar nicht genutzt, außer, die Dämpfer werden so weich eingestellt, dass es ihr als Einsteiger vielleicht zu soft wird. Bei uns sind "leichte" Mädels irre teuer auf mehr Federweg umgestiegen und ihre Dämpfergummis waren nach Tour immer noch 30mm überm Ende. Weicher wollten die aber auch nicht, aber
120mm war halt uncool und nicht Enduro.

Allerdings ist das C1 nicht gerade ne leichte keine Rennpfeile. Meine Freundin setze ich gerne auf das Q1 mit RocketRon und es motiviert sie sehr, wenn ich auch mal etwas mit dem E1 hinterherhechel. Am Anfang fährt man halt weniger technisch und freut sich eher über Speed...


----------



## Maledivo (19. April 2016)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ...mein zweites Mountainbike ist ein 26ziger C1 FS mit 120 mm aus 2010. Meiner Meinung nach ein super Fully und ich fahre es immer wieder gerne, gerade am letzten Sonntag habe ich es wieder über die Hometrails gescheucht. Mit dem war ich schon überall, auch in den Alpen...  stimmt, nicht am Gardasee....   120mm reichen völlig und deine Frau wird ja nicht gleich anfangen hohe Drops und riesen Sprünge in eine Tour einzubauen. Kleine Sprünge gehen auch mit dem Bike locker....
> 
> Jetzt wird mich die 170 mm Fraktion steinigen, fahre ja auch ein 150 mm X1 (Umbau der Gabel von 140 auf 150), aber auf den normalen Trails braucht man eigentlich nicht mehr wie 120 mm, auch in den Alpen nicht, da ist die eigene Hemmschwelle die Begrenzung der Geschwindigkeit. Natürlich hat man mit 120 + mehr Reserven.....   aber wird sie es brauchen???
> 
> Wenn Du einen Neuaufbau planst, dann bau doch einfach eine 130mm Gabel (Rücksprache mit ADP) ein, dann ist Lenkwinkel etwas flacher und einen kurzen Vorbau wird sie wegen ihrer Körpergröße eh brauchen.



Da hast Du vollkommen recht !

Du wirst von 160 mm er Fraktion bestimmt nicht gesteinigt, denn ich gehöre zu denen. 

Ich war selbst mit 120 mm recht sehr zufrieden, habe damit sehr viel gemacht, auch an Trails wo mehr Federweg besser aufgehoben wäre. Jedoch fängt bei mir mit 160 mm richtig zu entwickeln, da das Bike mir volle Selbstvertrauen gibt.

Meine Frau ist sowieso erst am Anfang, ich denke mit 120 mm ist sie mehr als sehr gut aufgehoben.

Außerdem fahre ich fast nur mit E1, da wäre schade dass mein guter C1 FS im Keller verstaubt, daher hat die Teile vom C1 nun wieder Verwendung .


----------



## heizer1980 (19. April 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Da hast Du vollkommen recht !
> 
> Du wirst von 160 mm er Fraktion bestimmt nicht gesteinigt, denn ich gehöre zu denen.
> 
> ...



Hattest du nicht ein 29" C1? Oder hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung von deinen Bildern?


----------



## heizer1980 (19. April 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> Mein R.R2 29 Custom-Aufbau. =) Gewicht liegt bei etwa 9,8 kg wie es abgebildet ist.



Die R2's sind echt geniale Räder. Ich liebe die Optik und seit ich das R2 FS habe, weiß ich auch, wie Vortrieb geht. Als einer der eher der 26"/180mm Fahrer bin ich doch sehr angetan von 29"/100 (115)mm. Einfach geil die Dinger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (19. April 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht ein 29" C1? Oder hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung von deinen Bildern?



Nee, einer der letzten 26" C1 FS.


----------



## heizer1980 (19. April 2016)

OK wenn das so ist, passt ja alles


----------



## Kiefer (19. April 2016)

....X1 von meinem Junior im Einsatz, mit etwas mehr Federweg....


----------



## Bolzer1711 (19. April 2016)

@Maledivo
...und da hast du recht, mehr Federweg gibt mehr Vertrauen und man rattert über Steine und Wurzeln einfach drüber, weil die/der Gabel/Dämpfer nur zu einem Bruchteil beansprucht werden, das gibt die Sicherheit. Ein 120mm Bike würde das auch packen, wiewiele Steine und Wurzeln haben schon 100mm Höhe (deine Erfahrung vom Gardasee)....   aber nicht so entspannt und mit breitem Grinsen  wie auf 160mm. 

Mach in das C1 eine 130mm Gabel, das macht den Lenkwinkel flachen, ein Quenzchen mehr Reserve und disco123 hat schon recht, der Federweg muss dann erst mal ausgenutzt werden.

Und wenn ich die tollen Bilder von Kiefer Junior sehe, dann bestätigt mich das...  das ist ein 150/160mm X1 und was mit dem schon möglich ist ...genial, das ist die mittlere Rampe, oder sogar die Hohe? Mit dem C1 geht ganz locker die Niedrigste...   alles eine Frage der Hemmschwelle.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. April 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> ...mit dem 120 mm auch am Gardasee - hatte auch viel Spaß gehabt - mit 160 mm aber noch mehr


----------



## Kiefer (20. April 2016)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @Maledivo
> ...und da hast du recht, mehr Federweg gibt mehr Vertrauen und man rattert über Steine und Wurzeln einfach drüber, weil die/der Gabel/Dämpfer nur zu einem Bruchteil beansprucht werden, das gibt die Sicherheit. Ein 120mm Bike würde das auch packen, wiewiele Steine und Wurzeln haben schon 100mm Höhe (deine Erfahrung vom Gardasee)....   aber nicht so entspannt und mit breitem Grinsen  wie auf 160mm.
> 
> Mach in das C1 eine 130mm Gabel, das macht den Lenkwinkel flachen, ein Quenzchen mehr Reserve und disco123 hat schon recht, der Federweg muss dann erst mal ausgenutzt werden.
> ...



Ist die mittlere Rampe.
Warst Du schon mal in Stromberg ?
Vorne arbeitet eine 36er Fox (180mm) im X1


----------



## RadicalRacer123 (20. April 2016)

extrabike in Stuttgart Weilimdorf feiert 25 jähriges Bestehen.

http://www.extrabike.de/

Es stehen Rotwild Testbikes zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (20. April 2016)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Ist die mittlere Rampe.
> Warst Du schon mal in Stromberg ?
> Vorne arbeitet eine 36er Fox (180mm) im X1



Hi, ist das ein 2014 er X1, also die Aluvariante in 26 Zoll mit ursprünglich vorne und hinten 150mm?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Bolzer1711 (20. April 2016)

@Kiefer 
...und die mittlere Rampe ist schon ganz schön hoch auf dem NoJoke Trail in Stromberg 

Ja, war in den letzten (dieses) Jahren ein paar Mal in Stromberg, den WildHog Trail finde ich genial, den NoJoke bin ich nur in Teilen gefahren  da sind dann doch ein paar Sachen dabei, die überlasse ich den schweren Jungs, da habe ich eine gewisse Hemmschwelle. Bin ehrlich, die würde ich meinem X1 auch nicht zumuten, dann fahre ich lieber einen Tag nach Winterberg und leihe mir dort ein Glory aus.	

180mm in einem X1 , OK!! Sieht man auf dem Bild so gar nicht...  stabil ist das 26ziger X1 ja, bin es bis letztes Jahr selbst gefahren, aber nur mit einer 160mm Pike (nach Freigabe von ADP).....   suuuper Bilder


----------



## Kiefer (21. April 2016)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> @Kiefer
> ...und die mittlere Rampe ist schon ganz schön hoch auf dem NoJoke Trail in Stromberg
> 
> Ja, war in den letzten (dieses) Jahren ein paar Mal in Stromberg, den WildHog Trail finde ich genial, den NoJoke bin ich nur in Teilen gefahren  da sind dann doch ein paar Sachen dabei, die überlasse ich den schweren Jungs, da habe ich eine gewisse Hemmschwelle. Bin ehrlich, die würde ich meinem X1 auch nicht zumuten, dann fahre ich lieber einen Tag nach Winterberg und leihe mir dort ein Glory aus.
> ...



Ja stimmt, der WildHog Trail ist wirklich genial !

@Dirk Nennen, ja ist ein 2014er X1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totengraeber (22. April 2016)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, hat evtl. einer Erfahrungen mit dem Rotwild R.X1 FS27,5+, hier explizit in der Rahmengröße XXL?


----------



## C_dale (22. April 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Habe eine spezielle Frage - für meine Frau!
> 
> Sie möchte mit Biken anfangen! ! Allerdings ist ein paar Problemchen aufgetaucht!
> 
> ...



Tja, Mädels biken -  und ticken - meist etwas anders...
Diese Problematik kenne ich nur zu gut!
Die bessere Hälfte hat bei 1,60 m ähnliche SL. Habe mich damals zu einem 15"- Bike für sie überreden lassen und auch gekauft.
Besser wäre ein 17"-Rahmen gewesen, denn würde der Lenker höher kommen und sie bräuchte keine Sattelstütze mit LayBack.
Siehe Bilder des Rädchens vorher und nachher.


  Verbaut war ursprünglich eine Reba mit 100 mm Federweg, der auch ausreichend gewesen wäre.
Beim Händler habe ich diese Gabel auf 120 mm traveln lassen, was einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel generiert, den Radstand verlängert und spurstabiler macht. Zudem sitzt der Lenker normalerweise höher. Tut er aber bei ihr nicht , weil ich gemeinerweise die Gabel oben gekürzt habe um den von ihr geforderten Spacerturm heimlich zu verkleinern.(Sah genauso bescheuert aus wie der obligatorische Seitenständer.)
Also 120 mm reichen durchaus - habe Bikes von 80 mm bis 150 mm Federweg, und die federn alle vernünftig!
Die Laufradgröße von 26" halte ich bei ihr für besser als die 27,5"-Variante.


----------



## Maledivo (22. April 2016)

C_dale schrieb:


> Tja, Mädels biken -  und ticken - meist etwas anders...
> Diese Problematik kenne ich nur zu gut!
> Die bessere Hälfte hat bei 1,60 m ähnliche SL. Habe mich damals zu einem 15"- Bike für sie überreden lassen und auch gekauft.
> Besser wäre ein 17"-Rahmen gewesen, denn würde der Lenker höher kommen und sie bräuchte keine Sattelstütze mit LayBack.
> ...





Nächste Woche wird C1 FS in XS abgeholt, dann wird es aufgebaut - es gibt Bildern .


----------



## the donkey (22. April 2016)

Probefahrt mit anderer Gabel


----------



## Orakel (22. April 2016)

Die schwarze Gabel passt sehr gut zum Rahmen


----------



## the donkey (22. April 2016)

Mir gefällt sie auch fast besser als die SID vorher und ich bin pos. überrascht über die Funktion
Sattel und Stütze kommen wieder weg der fabric paßt wesentlich besser zum Hinterteil


----------



## RadicalRacer123 (23. April 2016)

War ne wirklich gelungene Feier bei extrabike. 

Die Jungs von Rotwild haben sich auch voll ins Zeug gelegt.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. April 2016)

RadicalRacer123 schrieb:


> War ne wirklich gelungene Feier bei extrabike.
> 
> Die Jungs von Rotwild haben sich auch voll ins Zeug gelegt.
> 
> ...



Oh man, hab ich verpasst. 
Dabei wollte ich mir mal nen Nachfolger für mein E1 anschauen. 
Hatten sie eins da?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## RadicalRacer123 (23. April 2016)

Ja, sie hatten ein E1 Testrad vor Ort.

Habe mich aber mehr für nen X1 interessiert. 
Da hat mir der Rotwildmann was von nem neuen Vollcarbon erzählt.
Soll aber glaube ich erst 2017 kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (23. April 2016)

Das X2, das ist doch schon in endwelchen Prospekten drin. Ich glaube in dem vom '16er X1


----------



## heizer1980 (24. April 2016)

Wenn Matthias zum Sonntagskaffee ruft...



 

kurbelt man doch gerne bei Graupel und Schneeregen 115 km durch die Lande, nur der Wind musste nicht sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2016)

nur zum Kaffee trinken?


----------



## heizer1980 (24. April 2016)

Hab mich benommen und nur Schaltungen für R2 und G1 mitgenommen


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2016)

52km/ 840hm, auch Scheiß Wind.
Und zum Schluss viel Wasser......


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. April 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Wenn Matthias zum Sonntagskaffee ruft...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 487176
> 
> kurbelt man doch gerne bei Graupel und Schneeregen 115 km durch die Lande, nur der Wind musste nicht sein.



115Km bei dem Wetter! 
Hut ab. 
War zwar wegen Erkältung heute nicht aktiv, aber bei dem Wetter hätte ich vermutlich nach zwei Stunden die Nase voll gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (24. April 2016)

Alles halb so Wild... schön am Rhein entlang ohne große HM, die gab es gestern mit dem G1... Da macht das Hochburgen mehr Spaß als mit dem R2 

Dir eine gute Besserung


----------



## Maledivo (24. April 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Wenn Matthias zum Sonntagskaffee ruft...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 487176
> 
> kurbelt man doch gerne bei Graupel und Schneeregen 115 km durch die Lande, nur der Wind musste nicht sein.



Morgen sehr wahrscheinlich bin ich auch dort beim Kaffee trinken ! Rahmen für meine Frau abholen!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. April 2016)

Danke dir. 

Geht schon wieder aufwärts. 
War nur ein recht heftiger Schnupfen. 

Ab morgen fang ich wieder langsam an.


----------



## heizer1980 (24. April 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Morgen sehr wahrscheinlich bin ich auch dort beim Kaffee trinken ! Rahmen für meine Frau abholen!



Glaube der steht schon auf der Theke


----------



## Maledivo (25. April 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Glaube der steht schon auf der Theke



Jepp ! Matthias hat noch einiges - also nicht der letzte !

Habe schon die restliche Teilen bestellt - muss nur einige Teilen vom anderen C1 "umsatteln" 

Vielleicht am kommenden WE schon, habe am Freitag beim Biken leichte Zerrung am Oberschenkel bekommt - da ist Biken momentan nicht drin (hoffe jedoch dass es zum WE auskuriert).


----------



## 123disco (25. April 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Alles halb so Wild... schön am Rhein entlang ohne große HM, die gab es gestern mit dem G1... Da macht das Hochburgen mehr Spaß als mit dem R2
> 
> Dir eine gute Besserung


..das war ab Bonn?

Oops, dann ist das von Kölle doch ordentlich;-)
Ps. ..von Bonn schon ziemliche Tour 
Ps.ps. ...also eher was für's S2


----------



## heizer1980 (25. April 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..das war ab Bonn?
> 
> Oops, dann ist das von Kölle doch ordentlich;-)



Wenn du ab dem Dom am Rhein lang radelst,  rechne 2 x 38 km drauf. Kannst aber bestimmt abkürzen. Nur kenne ich mich noch nicht gut genug auf dieser Rheinseite aus.


----------



## Projekt_Genius (26. April 2016)

Das RX2 schaut sehr sehr gut aus !!!!!


----------



## at021971 (26. April 2016)

R.X2 FS 27.5"? Hast Du Bilder? Und wann kann man es kaufen? Ich hatte aus dem Rotwild Umfeld gehört, dass es doch wohl nicht wie in Aussicht gestellt, noch in diesem Frühjahr erscheint, sondern erst später. Also vermutliche Vorstellung zur EuroBike mit Verfügbarkeit nächste Jahr. Hintergrund ist wohl ein Wechsels des Partners für die Fertigung der Carbon Rahmen.


----------



## Projekt_Genius (26. April 2016)

Ja ich habe Bilder darf sie aber noch nicht zeigen! Geduld Geduld !  Bald !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. April 2016)

Ich darf ein Bild zeigen 

Am WE 105 KM feinste Trails bei Sonne, Regen, Graupel, Schnee, Schlamm und ganz vielen Belgiern und Holländern, die sich in technischen Passagen etwas schwer tun. Dafür haben sie auf den Geraden Kondensstreifen an den Ohren 

Bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie perfekt das 29" Rädchen auch für mich als kleine Person passt.


----------



## Projekt_Genius (28. April 2016)

So heute darf ich es zeigen!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. April 2016)

Fein


----------



## at021971 (28. April 2016)

Schade, sieht lieder aus wie das R.R2 FS. Chance vertan. Das einige Bike das mir aus dem aktuellem Modelljahr gefallen sind da R.X1 FS und R.GTS. Mal warten, bis es das dann in 1 - 2 Jahren in neuem Gewand gibt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. April 2016)

Ein aktuelles X1 aus Plastik?
Aber nicht merh diese Saison zu haben?


----------



## Projekt_Genius (28. April 2016)

Details gibt's in Riva! Wegen Verfügbarkeit usw.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. April 2016)

2x Riva in 2 Wochen ist mir zu viel.
Komme am 15. Mai dort vorbei, wo finde ich dich dort?
Gerne am Skull.....


----------



## AMDude (28. April 2016)

Das Rahmendesign ist und bleibt weiterhin schön. Warum aber mal wieder die Gabel-Decals unpassend zum Rahmen gewählt wurden? 
Die Rahmen-Decals sagen mir auch nicht so zu. Aber evtl. täusche ich mich wie bei meinem E1, was ja in echt durch den Raw-Look viel besser aussieht, als auf den Bildern.
Wahrscheinlich wird der Preis aber exorbitant hoch. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## at021971 (28. April 2016)

Der Rahmen gefällt, aber diese Decales gehen wie gesagt nur beim R.X1 FS so einigermaßen. Beim R.GTS sind sie sogar sehr gut gelungen. Bei den Anderen finde ich das helle Grau zu hell und das Rechteck mit den Namen als zu simpel gestaltet. Not my cup of tree....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (28. April 2016)

erster Eindruck, ganz Oke, aber jetzt nicht so dass ein gleichhaben Reflex einsetzt
Hätte mir es a bissle wuchtiger gewünscht/erhofft.
Farbgestaltung Hauptrahmen sagt mir zu, Hinterbau, naja
Denke dass die Deals an der Gabel noch nicht final sind und mit den Rahmenfarben abgestimmt werden.
Dem Trend folgend 1*11
Mal abwarten was an Preise ausgelotet wird,Ausstattungen und Verfügbarkeit


----------



## Groudon (28. April 2016)

Mir gefällt das neue Design nicht. =( Ich mochte das geradlinige und technisch inspirierte Design der vergangenen Jahre ohne große Biegungen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. April 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Schade, sieht lieder aus wie das R.R2 FS.



Gerade das gefällt mir sehr gut.
@Groudon: Die Biegungen sind dem erforderlichen Bauraum / Freigang für die Trinkflasche / Gabel geschuldet.

Optimal für Endurorennen 

Mal schauen ob der Keller nach dem Aufräumen noch etwas Platz bieten würde. Bleibt ja noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## Projekt_Genius (28. April 2016)

Platz gibt's in der kleinsten Hütte


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. April 2016)

Das ist ja eine ganze Horde 

Hab leider nicht solch tolle Aufsteller im Garten, der wäre momentan auch schon voll belegt


----------



## Orakel (28. April 2016)

könnte es sein dass der Hinterbau auch aus Carbon ist?
Kann keine Schweissnaht erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. April 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Das ist ja eine ganze Horde
> 
> Hab leider nicht solch tolle Aufsteller im Garten, der wäre momentan auch schon voll belegt


du hast auch keinen großen See hinter der Gartenhecke?


----------



## Projekt_Genius (28. April 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> könnte es sein dass der Hinterbau auch aus Carbon ist?
> Kann keine Schweissnaht erkennen


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. April 2016)

keine Möglichkeit für 2-fach mehr?


----------



## Orakel (28. April 2016)

gar nicht soo schlecht meine Augen


----------



## Projekt_Genius (28. April 2016)

2-Fach geht schon!


----------



## Orakel (28. April 2016)

sehr schön.
So langsam setzen die Reflexe ein


----------



## Vincy (28. April 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> keine Möglichkeit für 2-fach mehr?




Doch. Der Umwerfer ist da ein E-Type (an der Schwinge montiert).

Das neue X2 Modell gefällt mir. Könnte nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Rotwildkauf bei mir werden.


----------



## Orakel (28. April 2016)

gleich positioniert wie beim RFC 04 damals.
Saubere Lösung


----------



## Projekt_Genius (28. April 2016)

Hier das 2x11 alles innenverlegt extrem aufgeräumt


----------



## Vincy (28. April 2016)

Ist ja auch als 29er!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (28. April 2016)

Ganz in Black würde mir noch viel mehr gefallen. So, wie der Rahmen im Hintergrund.


----------



## TrailProf (28. April 2016)

Trifft meinen Geschmack zu 100%.
Vollcarbonrahmen
Flaschenhalter
sogar das Farbdesign gefällt
2-fach möglich
Verstellbarer Radstand/+Option
Da hat Rotwild auf den ersten Blick wenig falsch gemacht. Bin mal auf die Geodaten gespannt. Preise dürften sich ja am R2-FS orientieren.  
Habenwollen-Reflex ist sofort da
Vielleicht hätte man dem Unterrohr noch einen Schlagschutz verpassen können.


----------



## XDennisX (28. April 2016)

Ist am x2 ne 34er oder 36er in Serie verbaut?


----------



## Vincy (28. April 2016)

IdR eher eine Fox 34. Eine Fox 36 allenfalls beim Spitzenmodell, selbst da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.

Wird auch bestimmt selbst mit der neuen Fox Performance Series gut aussehen, da dort beim 2017er Modell schwarze Standrohre sind.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. April 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> Doch. Der Umwerfer ist da ein E-Type (an der Schwinge montiert).
> 
> Das neue X2 Modell gefällt mir. Könnte nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Rotwildkauf bei mir werden.


ok, konnte ich nicht erkennen


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. April 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> Wird auch bestimmt selbst mit der neuen Fox Performance Series gut aussehen, da dort beim 2017er Modell schwarze Standrohre sind.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 488148



Aber doch nur bei der Performance/Elite.... http://www.pinkbike.com/news/fox-announces-2017-lineup-details.html


----------



## Vincy (28. April 2016)

Da würde ich sogar liebend gern auf Kashima verzichten, weil es mir mit den schwarzen Standrohren besser gefällt. Erstrecht mit mattem Lack.
Leider wird dann Rotwild wohl kaum die Elite Variante verwenden. Auf den Blingfaktor Kashima kann ich gut verzichten, aber ungern auf die LSC-Einstellmöglichkeiten. Kashima verwendet Rotwild eh nur bei den Spitzenmodellen, aber da passt das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis überhaupt nicht.


----------



## mmoody (28. April 2016)

also den X2 würde ich gerne ausführlich testen, verkaufe dann mal mein 2015 E1 performance, jemand der es haben möchte


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. April 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> du hast auch keinen großen See hinter der Gartenhecke?



Doch, extra für meine Besucher  

Nur die Berge fehlen mir. Da muss ich noch ein paar Wochen warten.

Hoffentlich gibt es so schnell keine Gelegenheit zu einer Probefahrt, sonst muss das arme Sparschwein wieder jämmerlich quieken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (29. April 2016)

..endlich! Innenverlegtes Rohr.

...und immer noch die CB cobalt11 Gummistange mit Vorbau für 18€?
Wann gibt's Edelparts zu Edelbike


----------



## Orakel (29. April 2016)

Auf der Rotwild Hp gibt es mehr Details, zbs. Serienstart August 2016


----------



## Bensemer (29. April 2016)

Ich hatte ja ursprünglich vor das X2 abzuwarten bevor ich mir ein Fully kaufe. Das hatte ja nicht geklappt aber jetzt bereue ich es nicht.  Die billigste Variante soll nochmal 1700€ mehr kosten als mein neues X1 und hat 20mm weniger Federweg. 
Nicht das es mir nicht gefallen würde, es ist schon ein geiles Rad geworden aber Preis / Leistung...


----------



## Vincy (29. April 2016)

*Die neue Evolutionsstufe der Generation X ist ab August 2016 in sieben Ausstattungsvarianten und vier Rahmengrößen erhältlich.*

* 

 


 

R.X2 - Fakten und Highlights*


Leichtes Vollcarbon Chassis in vier Rahmengrößen S / M / L / XL
Drei Laufradoptionen: 27.5 (Trail), 27.5+ (Traction) und 29 (Transalp)
140 mm XCS Fahrwerk
Boost Technologie für erhöhte Laufradsteifigkeit und Reifenfreiheit
Verstellbarer Gabel-/Steuerrohrwinkel durch individuelle Steuersätze: 0° und +/- 1,5°
Größenangepasste Sitzrohrlänge, optimiert auf versenkbare Sattelstütze bis 150 mm Hub
Verstellbarer Hinterbau mit 148-12 Steckachse und MDI III Technologie
Eigens abgestimmte FOX Dämpferelemente
ISCG-05 Aufnahme: Einfache Montage Kettenführung
E-Type Sideswing Umwerfer: Beste Funktion bei einfedernden Hinterbauten
Vollintegrierte Zugverlegung in Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau durch den Tretlagerbock: Vermeidung von engen Radien, weniger Reibung für präziseres und einfacheres Schalten. Geräuschminimierung (keine klappernden Züge) durch Schaumstoffummantelung sowie Abdichtungen an Zugein- und Ausgängen
Lenkkopfsteifigkeit: 87 Nm/°
Tretlagersteifigkeit: 106 N/mm
7 Ausstattungsvarianten (ab 4.699 Euro)
Serienstart August 2016
http://www.rotwild.de/community-new...s-all-mountain-bike-der-naechsten-generation/


*Ausstattungsvarianten und Preise des Rotwild R.X2*
*27.5 Comp (Trail): 4.699 €*
*Gabel:* FOX 34 Float 140 3-Pos Grip Performance
*Dämpfer:* FOX Float 3-Pos DPS Evol Performance
*Kurbel:* Shimano SLX 32 T., B1
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano XT 11 GS DM Plus
*Kassette:* Shimano XT 11-46 T.
*Bremse:* Shimano SLX, 180/180 ICE
*Laufräder:* DT Swiss M1900 Spline 22.5
*Sattel:* Ergon SMA 30
*Vorbau / Lenker:* Crankbrothers Iodine 1 / Cobalt 2
*Stütze:* Crankbrothers T2
*Reifen:* Continental Mountain-King 27.5×2.40

*27.5 Pro (Trail): 5.499 €*
*Gabel:* FOX 34 Float 140 3-Pos Grip Performance
*Dämpfer:* FOX Float 3-Pos DPS Evol Performance
*Kurbel:* Shimano XT 32 T., B1
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano XT 10 GS DM Plus
*Kassette:* Shimano XT 11-46 T.
*Bremse:* Shimano XT, 180/180 ICE
*Laufräder:* DT Swiss M1700 Spline Two 22.5
*Sattel:* Ergon SMA 30
*Vorbau / Lenker:* Crankbrothers Iodine 1 / Cobalt 2 Stütze: KS Lev integra
*Reifen:* Continental Mountain-King 27.5×2.40

*27.5+ Pro (Traction): 5.499 €*
*Gabel:* FOX 34 Float 140 3-Pos Grip Performance
*Dämpfer:* FOX Float 3-Pos DPS Evol Performance
*Kurbel:* Shimano XT 36-26 T., B2
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano XT 10 GS DM Plus
*Kassette:* Shimano XT 11-40 T.
*Bremse:* Shimano XT, 203/180 ICE
*Laufräder:* DT Swiss M1700 Spline Two 30
*Sattel:* Ergon SMA 30
*Vorbau / Lenker:* Crankbrothers Iodine 1 / Cobalt 2 Stütze: KS Lev integra
*Reifen:* Schwalbe Nobby Nic 27.5×2.60

*29 Evo (Transalp): 6.999 €*
*Gabel:* FOX 34 Float 140 3-Pos Fit4 LSC Factory Kashima
*Dämpfer:* FOX Float 3-Pos DPS Evol LSC Factory Kashima
*Kurbel:* Shimano XT 36-26 T., B2
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano Di2 XT 11 GS DM Plus
*Kassette:* Shimano XT 11-40 T.
*Bremse:* Shimano XT, 180/180 ICE
*Laufräder:* DT Swiss XM1501 Spline One 25, 29er
*Sattel:* Ergon SMA 30
*Vorbau / Lenker:* PRO Koryak Di2, PRO Koryak Riser Di2
*Stütze:* KS Lev Integra
*Reifen:* Continental Mountain-King 29×2.40

*27.5 Evo (Trail): 6.999 €*
*Gabel:* FOX 34 Float 140 3-Pos Fit4 LSC Factory Kashima
*Dämpfer:* FOX Float 3-Pos DPS Evol LSC Factory Kashima
*Kurbel:* Shimano XT 32 T., B1
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano Di2 XT 11 GS DM Plus
*Kassette:* Shimano XT 11-46 T.
*Bremse:* Shimano XT, 180/180 ICE
*Laufräder:* DT Swiss XM1501 Spline One 25
*Sattel:* Ergon SMA 30
*Vorbau / Lenker:* PRO Koryak Di2, PRO Koryak Riser Di2
*Stütze:* KS Lev Integra
*Reifen:* Continental Mountain-King 27.5×2.40

*27.5+ Evo (Traction): 6.999 €*
*Gabel:* FOX 34 Float 140 3-Pos Fit4 LSC Factory Kashima
*Dämpfer:* FOX Float 3-Pos DPS Evol LSC Factory Kashima
*Kurbel:* Shimano XT 36-26 T., B2
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano Di2 XT 11 GS DM Plus
*Kassette:* Shimano XT 11-40 T.
*Bremse:* Shimano XT, 203/180 ICE
*Laufräder:* DT Swiss XM1501 Spline One 35
*Sattel:* Ergon SMA 30
*Vorbau / Lenker:* PRO Koryak Di2, PRO Koryak Riser Di2
*Stütze:* KS Lev Integra
*Reifen:* Schwalbe Nobby Nic 27.5×2.60

*27.5 Team (Trail): 7.999 €*
*Gabel:* FOX 34 Float 140 3-Pos Fit4 LSC Factory Kashima
*Dämpfer:* FOX Float 3-Pos DPS Evol LSC Factory Kashima
*Kurbel:* Shimano XTR 32 T., B1 / ACS Ring 11
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano XTR 11 GS DM Plus
*Kassette:* Shimano XT 11-46 T.
*Bremse:* Shimano XTR, 180/180 ICE
*Laufräder:* DT Swiss XMC1200 Spline 24 Carbon
*Sattel:* Ergon SMR3 Pro Carbon
*Vorbau / Lenker:* PRO Tharsis / PRO Tharsis Riser
*Stütze:* KS Lev Integra
*Reifen:* Continental Mountain-King 27.5×2.40


----------



## Vincy (29. April 2016)

4700€ für das Basismodell?!
Nein, Danke. Da gibt es bei den Mitkonkurrenten schon ein Topmodell zB YT Jeffsy CF Pro, Canyon Spectral CF etc


----------



## at021971 (29. April 2016)

Du kannst Versenderbikes wie von YT, Canyon, Radon nicht mit Rotwild, Specialized, Trek und Co. vergleichen. Die Versender könnten die ganze Händlermarge in die Ausstattung tun. Das tun sie aber auch nicht. Zudem kann man immer noch bis zum Ende der Saison warten und bekommt Bikes oder Rahmen deutlich günstiger. Auch kann man zu Schaltwerk-Bikes oder S-tec gehen und bekommt Preise, die sich durchaus sehen lassen können. Und dann ist man gar nicht mehr so weit von den Versenderpreisen weg. Denn z.B. Bei Canyon sind Rabatte selbst auf Bikes, die schon mal an Kunden ausgeliefert waren und Macken haben, eher moderat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (29. April 2016)

Auch wenn andere Mütter ebenfalls hübsche Töchter haben, ist es nicht fair, einen kleinen Betrieb wie Rotwild, die keine 30 Mitarbeiter haben, mit den großen Versender zu vergleichen. Alleine im Einkauf und der Rahmenproduktion sollten da schon Welten liegen. Ich bin auch nicht begeistert immer höhere Preise zu bezahlen aber mit etwas Glück ist die tatsächliche Differenz nicht so riesig, wie auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## Projekt_Genius (29. April 2016)

Geh bitte!  Schau dir die Ami Preise an Spezi Santa usw.

Die Versenderbikes sind ja kein Maßstab !


----------



## Orakel (29. April 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> 4700€ für das Basismodell?!
> Nein, Danke. Da gibt es bei den Mitkonkurrenten schon ein Topmodell zB YT Jeffsy CF Pro, Canyon Spectral CF etc


Finde ich auch jetzt,im ersten Moment, etwas teuer (gucken wir uns dann mal die Ausstattung an )dafür gibts ein VOLLKARBON Bike,haben die wenigsten Versender im Programm.
@Projekt_Genius 
Serienstart August =wann Verfügbar?


----------



## Orakel (29. April 2016)

http://enduro-mtb.com/rotwild-r-x2-3/
mit Geodaten+Ausstattungsvarianten
da musste ich ganz schön Schlucken


----------



## at021971 (29. April 2016)

Da bietet es sich an, es selber aufbauen. Würde ich eh machen. Ein Komplettbike trifft es nie zu 100 %. Nur günstig wird das dann wohl auch nicht wirklich, denn der Rahmen wird vermutlich +/- 3.500 EUR kosten. Da sind wir dann auf Specialized Niveau.


----------



## Vincy (29. April 2016)

In dem Preisrahmen wird das Frameset vermutlich wohl liegen.
Leider bekommt man die im Handel auch nicht viel günstiger. 
Ist wirklich ein schönes und interessantes Bike, aber die exorbitanten Preise schrecken einem da ab.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2016)

Ups, die Tür steht auf, mein Sparschwein ist aus Angst stiften gegangen.
Muss mal kurz hinterher......


----------



## Vincy (29. April 2016)

Sind da bei Rotwild inzwischen die Lackqualitäten viel besser geworden oder noch immer so problematisch?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> Sind da bei Rotwild inzwischen die Lackqualitäten viel besser geworden oder noch immer so problematisch?


Nur kritisch für die Eisdiele würde ich sagen.
Hat sich aber gebessert, keine Frage.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ups, die Tür steht auf, mein Sparschwein ist aus Angst stiften gegangen.
> Muss mal kurz hinterher......


So, kann weiter gehen, hab das Vieh wieder eingefangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (29. April 2016)

Bei einem schwarzen Carbonrahmen ist das eher unkritisch, da man hier ganz ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen mit Klarlack ausbessern kann. Bei meinen R.R2 FS ist schon mehrmals beim Rückwärtstreten die Kette abgesprungen und hat den Lack an der Kettenstrebe abgefräst. Ein wenig Schmirgelpapier und Klarlack und Du siehst es nicht mehr.


----------



## Vincy (29. April 2016)

Naja, Lackprobleme gibt es bei Cube auch reichlich. Dafür kann man aber deren Rahmen/Bikes recht günstig bekommen und deren Schwächen so leichter tolerieren. War mit ein Grund warum ich mich vor einigen Jahren von Rotwild distanziert habe. Zudem kommen in dieser Branche seit einigen Jahren zu viele technische Änderungen. Ich wechsle und probiere Vieles aus, da wird es auf Dauer recht teuer. 
Und Rotwild hat auch nicht mehr so einen hohen Stellenwert, wie vor fast 20 Jahren.


----------



## TrailProf (29. April 2016)

Respekt was Rotwild da auf die Räder gestellt hat. Nachdem ich enduromäßig letztes Jahr bei einem Koblenzer Versender "fremdgegangen" bin, relativieren sich für mich die von Rotwild abgerufenen Preise; das ist aber ne separate (längere) Geschichte.
Was ich hier noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte, ist der mögliche Aufbau als 29"-Bike, mit der Option dieses im Winter dann auf 27,5+ umzubauen. 
Somit hat man ja 2 sehr deutlich unterschiedliche Bikes in einem. Ich find' das genial und ist, soweit ich weiß, bisher auch einzigartig.
Laut meinem Händler sind bei Bestellung mit der Vororder (direkt nach der Eurobike) übrigens signifikante Rabatte möglich, die bei Nachorder so nicht gewährt werden könnten. Konkretes konnte allerdings nicht genannt werden.


----------



## Vincy (29. April 2016)

Sowas Ähnliches gibt es auch bei Liteville. Der Trend geht aber auch bei anderen Herstellern dazu über. War mit ein Grund den Boost Standard einzuführen. Und mit einem 27+ Bike hat man da mehr Möglichkeiten. Abwarten, wie es sich letztendlich in der Praxis zeigt oder ob es nur ein reines Marketingfeature ist.


----------



## TrailProf (29. April 2016)

Tippfehler? 
27,5+ Reifen 2,6" breit? Also wenn +Format, dann sollten es schon 2,8" sein.


----------



## Vincy (29. April 2016)

Wohl nicht, ist eine neue Version für 2017. 
http://enduro-mtb.com/schwalbe-nobby-nic-2-6-spyshot/


----------



## TrailProf (29. April 2016)

Ah danke...
also nach "FAT" und "Semifat" jetzt "halb-semifat" bzw. "standard+"


----------



## Dirk Nennen (29. April 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> Wohl nicht, ist eine neue Version für 2017.
> http://enduro-mtb.com/schwalbe-nobby-nic-2-6-spyshot/



Ist ja interessant.
Könnte mir vorstellen, den tatsächlich dann mal in meinem "normalen" 27,5 er E1 zu probieren, wenn der passt, wäre das doch bestimmt eine gute Alternative. Grip wie Plusformate, und trotzdem ein "leichtes" normales Enduro.


----------



## Orakel (29. April 2016)

laut Hp Bikemagazin soll die Top Ausstattung des RX2 11,1Kg auf die Waage bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. April 2016)

Eine BREITLING geht nicht genauer als eine SWATCH und mehr Zeit hat man damit auch nicht. Trotzdem werden sie gekauft.

Wir wissen, dass sich geringe Stückzahlen extrem im Preis niederschlagen und es ist auch bekannt, dass wir uns hier im Hochpreissegment bewegen. 

Niemand wird mit einem ROTWILD schneller fahren können, aber der Spaß mit den Bikes scheint irgendwie unbezahlbar.

Das letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen und im Schaukelstuhl reicht mir später eine Tasse Kaffee und ein Stück Kuchen 

Trotzdem finde ich die mittlerweile für die Bikes aufgerufenen Preise ebenfalls etwas daneben. Da sind auch meiner Meinung nach zu viele Markenbotschafter unterwegs, die bezahlt und/oder ausgestattet werden wollen, für uns Endkunden aber keinen Mehrwert bieten.


----------



## 123disco (29. April 2016)

whooooooo... €


----------



## Andi_72 (29. April 2016)

@RockyRider66 
Mit dem Schwein stimmt was nicht - viel zu dicke Eier....!


----------



## Andi_72 (29. April 2016)

Das RX.2 sieht richtig schick aus. Wäre mein Keller nicht so voll, und hätte ich auch so ein dickes Schwein würd ich echt schwach.

Was wollt ihr? Schon 2008/2009 hat RW für ein Teambike 8000 Öcken verlangt...
Frage wäre was das Frame-Set kostet, und ob man im Custom-Verfahren bei gleichwertiger Ausstattung deutlich günstiger wegkommt.


----------



## at021971 (29. April 2016)

Kommt drauf an wann und was Du kaufst. Aber versuche mal gegenwärtig eine 2016er Fox 34/36 für deutlich unter 1.000 EUR zu bekommen. Und mal sehen was der Strassenpreis für die 2017er DT Swiss XM1501 25/35 sein wird. DT Swiss empfiehlt einen Preis von knapp unter 1.000 EUR. Mit einem Rahmen, der um die 3.500 EUR kosten wird bist Du ganz schnell auf gleichen Preisniveaus wie Rotwild oder gar darüber sein. Ich bin gerade dabei ein 2015er R.X1 FS aufzubauen (komplette XTR, Kind Shock Lev Integra, Syntace Vector Carbon/Megaforce, Ergon SMR3 Pro Carbon etc.) und würde, wenn ich aktuell eine Fox Factory 34/36 und die DT Swiss XM1501 kaufen würde, auch bei rund 6.000 EUR landen. Und dabei hat der Rahmen im Abverkauf bei Rotwild 2.000 EUR weniger gekostet, wie wir wohl für einen R.X2 FS zahlen müssen.


----------



## XDennisX (29. April 2016)

Wenn man jetzt im Keller ein 29er und 27,5ger stehen hat, und mit dem +Format geliebäugelt hat, gibt man deutlich mehr Geld aus

Ich finde es optisch sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (30. April 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> laut Hp Bikemagazin soll die Top Ausstattung des RX2 11,1Kg auf die Waage bringen





at021971 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wann und was Du kaufst. Aber versuche mal gegenwärtig eine 2016er Fox 34/36 für deutlich unter 1.000 EUR zu bekommen. Und mal sehen was der Strassenpreis für die 2017er DT Swiss XM1501 25/35 sein wird. DT Swiss empfiehlt einen Preis von knapp unter 1.000 EUR. Mit einem Rahmen, der um die 3.500 EUR kosten wird bist Du ganz schnell auf gleichen Preisniveaus wie Rotwild oder gar darüber sein. Ich bin gerade dabei ein 2015er R.X1 FS aufzubauen (komplette XTR, Kind Shock Lev Integra, Syntace Vector Carbon/Megaforce, Ergon SMR3 Pro Carbon etc.) und würde, wenn ich aktuell eine Fox Factory 34/36 und die DT Swiss XM1501 kaufen würde, auch bei rund 6.000 EUR landen. Und dabei hat der Rahmen im Abverkauf bei Rotwild 2.000 EUR weniger gekostet, wie wir wohl für einen R.X2 FS zahlen müssen.


..wer zum Saisonstart alles kauft und immer das allerneuste braucht, muss & soll halt auch bluten
;-) ..das hat die Bikeindustrie schon richtig erkannt und versteht es die Kundschaft heiss zu machen.

Hängt man mit seiner Technik 1-2Jahre hinterher, so ist man leicht 40-60% günstiger dran. (ZB. 36er 2015 zu 599€ neulich). Das ist die Kehrseite für die Industrie, wenn alle aufs Neuste gepolt sind.
Wenn man dann noch die Augen aufhält, findet sich immer ein Schnapper.

Spaß hat man aber mit allen Bikes, die einem passen ...


----------



## at021971 (30. April 2016)

Schon richtig, aber eine neue 2015er Fox 36 Talas/Float 160 Factory 27.5 für 599 EUR mußt Du mir mal zeigen. Das günstigstes wäre aktuell eine 2015er Fox 36 Talas 160 RC2 Factory 27.5 für 699,99 EUR bei GoCycles. Bei der RC2 Version muss die Steckachse aber verschraubt werden, was extrem unpraktische beim Transport und anfällig für Beschädigungen ist.


----------



## Vincy (30. April 2016)

Das 599€ Angebot gab es vor einigen Wochen bei H&S, war aber mit QR20. Die haben öfters Sonderposten, da die auch OEM-Ware verkaufen. Die haben ja ihre Hausmarke Radon und kooperieren viel mit Cube.
Die RC2 gibt es auch mit QR15-Steckachse, aber erst ab Modell 2016.
Aber wie schon 123disco sagt, wenn man den neuesten Schrei gleich haben will, dann wird es unweigerlich viel teurer. Erstrecht, wenn größere technische Änderungen sind (zB Boost Standard).
Die 2017er DT LRS gibt es noch garnicht im Handel, erst zum Spätsommer. Vorrangig ist da der OEM-Markt.

Wenn du einen DT XM1501 30 günstig suchst, dann kannst einen 2016er DT XM1491 30 von Canyon nehmen. Der ist baugleich, aber auch sehr rar.


----------



## at021971 (30. April 2016)

Ich brauche kein Boost, da der Rahmen ganz normales X12/142 hat. Vermutlich wird es wegen des Preises eh ein E1700 LRS, wenn es den irgendwann mal wieder geben sollte. Hängt aber auch davon ab, was die die Händler letztendlich tatsächlich für den XM1501 25 abrufen werden. Man kann ja warten. Ist ja nicht so als wenn man nur ein Bike hätte.....

Und eine 2016er Fox 36 mit QR15 habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Fox nennt diese Variante auch auf seiner Homepage nicht. QR15 gibt es dort und in den Shops nur mit FIT4.


----------



## Vincy (30. April 2016)

Fox bietet auf deren Webseite nur die Aftermarketversion an, präsentieren auch eher die Neuheiten.
Mußt dich mehr nach OEM-Versionen umschaun, dort gibt es auch eher Schnäppchen. 
Die derzeitigen XM1501 haben alle MW 22,5mm. 25mm hat der EX1501. Die 2017er Modelle sind auch deswegen leichter, weil die überwiegend nur Centerlock haben.



 
http://www.ridefox.com/2016/family.php?m=bike&family=36


----------



## at021971 (30. April 2016)

Wenn geht es nur um die 1501 in 25 mm Breite für 2017. Die aktuellen 1501 gehen optisch gar nicht und sind auch schmal. Dann nehme ich lieber die E1700 Spline Two, so sie mal wieder in den Shops erscheinen sollten.


----------



## Vincy (30. April 2016)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Somit hat man ja 2 sehr deutlich unterschiedliche Bikes in einem. Ich find' das genial und ist, soweit ich weiß, bisher auch einzigartig.


Santa Cruz hat es auch bei deren 2017er Tallboy.
http://www.vitalmtb.com/features/First-Look-2017-Santa-Cruz-Tallboy-29-27-5,1362
Wie schon gesagt, 27,5+ Bikes machen es erst möglich. Die werden auch erst vermehrt 2017 kommen. 
Die bisherigen 29er haben zu wenig Reifenfreiheit.


----------



## 123disco (30. April 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das 599€ Angebot gab es vor einigen Wochen bei H&S, war aber mit QR20. Die haben öfters Sonderposten, da die auch OEM-Ware verkaufen. Die haben ja ihre Hausmarke Radon und kooperieren viel mit Cube.
> Die RC2 gibt es auch mit QR15-Steckachse, aber erst ab Modell 2016.
> Aber wie schon 123disco sagt, wenn man den neuesten Schrei gleich haben will, dann wird es unweigerlich viel teurer. Erstrecht, wenn größere technische Änderungen sind (zB Boost Standard).
> Die 2017er DT LRS gibt es noch garnicht im Handel, erst zum Spätsommer. Vorrangig ist da der OEM-Markt.
> ...


Canyon Modell ist super Tipp.

PS. die 36er hat ab 2015 auswechselbare Buchsen 15/20mm ( im Lieferumfang - außer bei OEM)


----------



## Vincy (30. April 2016)

Er will aber ein Fox 36 Casting für QR15 Schnellspanner haben, dass gibt es erst ab Modell 2016. 
Dann will er auch wohl lieber im Handel kaufen. Den Canyon LRS gibt es aber nicht im Handel zu kaufen, ist nur bei einigen Komplettbikes.
Den 2016er DT M1600 gibt es da auch mit MW 30mm, der hat aber andere Naben und Felgen (Spline Two series).
Ansonsten auf 2017 Bikes warten, dann gibt es auch welche von Cube (farbige OEM CSW LRS).


----------



## TrailProf (30. April 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> Santa Cruz hat es auch bei deren 2017er Tallboy.
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/features/First-Look-2017-Santa-Cruz-Tallboy-29-27-5,1362
> Wie schon gesagt, 27,5+ Bikes machen es erst möglich. Die werden auch erst vermehrt 2017 kommen.
> Die bisherigen 29er haben zu wenig Reifenfreiheit.


Ok, ich schränke ein: bezogen auf Federweg und Hüpschheit einzigartig.
Und einfach den LRS zu wechseln scheint beim Tallboy wohl nicht zu gehen, weil je nach Laufradgröße eine andere Federgabel verbaut wird.
Aber der Vergleich zeigt doch ganz gut wie schön, leicht, durchdacht und sogar relativ naja preiswert das X2 doch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (30. April 2016)

Hey,
kurze Frage, bzw. Einschätzung erbeten..
Habe an der Sitzstrebe diesen Striemen entdeckt.
Er liegt unter dem Lack und läßt sich daher auch nicht wegwischen...
Ein Kratzer ist es nicht, Oberfläche ist absolut glatt.
Werd mal einen Streifen Tesa draufkleben, und zwei Markierungen machen...


----------



## at021971 (30. April 2016)

Also wenn es da reißt, dann eigentlich am äußeren Rand der Schweißnaht. Und wie ein Riss sieht es nicht aus. So wie der verläuft kann ich mir auch keine Belastung vorstellen, die dann dort einen Riss erzeugt. Hast mal mit versucht es mit Waschbenzin, Terpentin oder ganz ganz vorsichtig mit Nitroverdünnung weg zu wischen.


----------



## at021971 (30. April 2016)

Kann ja auch mal ins Rohr leuchten und schauen, wie es von innen aussieht. Da gibt es auch keinen Lack, der einen Riss kaschiert.


----------



## Andi_72 (30. April 2016)

"Sinn" macht ein Riss an der Stelle nicht, schon klar. Die Belastung liegt woanders. Mit so "hartem" Zeug hab ichs noch nicht probiert, nur normalem Reiniger.

Reinschauen kann ich, denke aber nicht dass der durchgeht, dafür ist die Wandstärke zu dick, und/bzw. der "Riss" zu klein.


----------



## at021971 (30. April 2016)

Benzin und Terpentin ist unkritisch. Greift den Lack so schnell nicht an. Bei Nitroverdünnung muss man sehr vorsichtig sein. Vielleicht wäre Polieren der Nitroverdünnung vor zu ziehen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. April 2016)

Die Haarrisse liegen oftmals etwas tiefer. Sind meistens Spannungsrisse im Lack. Würde es einfach so lassen. Meine weiß lackierten Bikes sehen an manchen Stellen auch so aus.


----------



## 123disco (1. Mai 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Hey,
> kurze Frage, bzw. Einschätzung erbeten..
> Habe an der Sitzstrebe diesen Striemen entdeckt.
> Er liegt unter dem Lack und läßt sich daher auch nicht wegwischen...
> ...


Ditto. Hab ich auch bei weißem Rad aus ähnlichem BJ. Scheint im Lack, wie Gianty schreibt. Sind nicht größer geworden. Autolackreiniger/Politur versteckt sie ein wenig..


----------



## the donkey (1. Mai 2016)

Frage in die Runde zu Steuersätzen
Ist es noch immer so das Rotwild bei den Steuersätzen etwas anders ist als die anderen. Ich mein zu wissen das die Abmaße geringfügig anders sind und nur die Acros passen? Tapered haben die auch ich weiß aber der Lagersitz war schon mal was eigenes .


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Mai 2016)

Ich glaub der Innensitz ist gleich.
Nur der Außendurchmesser des unteren Lagers macht Rotwild etwas größer. 
Nimmt man einen anderen schließt er mit dem Steuerrohr nicht bündig ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (1. Mai 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Innensitz ist gleich.
> Nur der Außendurchmesser des unteren Lagers macht Rotwild etwas größer.
> Nimmt man einen anderen schließt er mit dem Steuerrohr nicht bündig ab?



@thedonkey:
Würde ich einfach bei Rotwild anfragen. 
Hatte ja auch nen Steuersatz gesucht, um den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher zu machen. 
Die haben mir dann exakt geschrieben,  welcher passt.


----------



## the donkey (1. Mai 2016)

Ja werde ich machen oder messen wenn der Rahmen da ist
Hätte letzte Woche bei Acros fragen sollen war da zweimal was abholen 
Danke für die Hinweise


----------



## Dirk Nennen (1. Mai 2016)

the donkey schrieb:


> Ja werde ich machen oder messen wenn der Rahmen da ist
> Hätte letzte Woche bei Acros fragen sollen war da zweimal was abholen
> Danke für die Hinweise



Was für nen Rahmen bekommst du denn?


----------



## the donkey (1. Mai 2016)

Werde einen C1 FS 29er aufbauen und da es mit der Schaftlänge der vorhandenen Gabel  etwas knapp werden könnte hab ich mir überlegt  den Acros gegen einen Reset zu tauschen da dieser weniger hoch baut.
Andere Teile möchte ich vorerst vom alten übernehmen. Mal sehen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Mai 2016)

Vorbauten bauen auch unterschiedlich hoch. Mal geprüft/gemessen?
Wäre vielleicht eine Alternative zum Wechsel des Steuersatzes.


----------



## the donkey (1. Mai 2016)

Ja auch schon in Betracht gezogen 
Wird sich lösen lassen ich bin zuversichtlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (5. Mai 2016)

Gabel paßt muß nur der Federweg angepaßt werden
Heute noch etwas gebastelt
Dämpfer will ich eventuell auch noch auf Manitou tauschen wie am anderen
Ansonsten macht sich das soweit nicht schlecht


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Mai 2016)

Ist im Moment noch ein etwas ungemütliches Laufrad


----------



## the donkey (5. Mai 2016)

Ja das ist allerdings richtig aber morgen geht's es weiter
Sattelstütze ist angekündigt


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Mai 2016)

Denk auch an die Bremssättel, die scheinen noch nicht in Endposition zu sein


----------



## neddie (6. Mai 2016)

Moin!

Mal ganz allgemein, was haltet Ihr von den zum Teil neuen Laufradgrössen und den neuen Standards die kommen sollen?
Findet Ihr das gut oder nachteilig, was ist mit passenden Ersatzteilen für Euer jetziges Bikes wenn die neuen Standarts da sind.
Haltet Ihr, wie es die Szenezeitungen Mountainbike und Bike anscheinend sehen, 26er Bikes für überholt-wenn ja warum?

Wie findet Ihr generell Dämpfer u Gabeln von Fox?

Im November kaufte ich für mein Bike einen Fox Float DPS Performance Hinterbaudämpfer wo bereits nach einiger Zeit ein leichtes
Klackgeräusch auftrat.
Der Dämpfer sah noch keine Geländefahrt!
Ich ging vergeblich auf Ursachenforschung woher dieses Klacken kommt.
Da ich mit meinem latein am Ende war und noch Garantie bestand schickte ich ihn zu Fox.
Was wurde gemacht?-Seal Kit CTD Boost Valve and Dish Shock Rebuild.
Ganz ehrlich, abgesehen vom echt schnellen Service durch Fox, dauerte keine Woche, bin ich dennoch etwas
enttäuscht das ein neuer Dämpfer schon nach knapp 3-4 Monaten ohne Gelände schon einen Service brauchte.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Mai 2016)

Was hast nur noch für ein Biker? 

Zum Klacken:
Ist das Geräusch jetzt weg?
War auch mal der Verzweiflung nah deswegen. 
Der Grund war aber nicht der Dämpfer, sondern die Bowdenzüge.

Die knacken gerne mal unter den Klemmen am Unterrohr. 
Vor allen an der unteren Klemmen weil sich hier viel bewegt.

Und jetzt am G1 wo der Umwerfer an der Schwinger befestigt ist bewegt sich noch die Endhülse des Zuges für den Umwerfen beim einfedern mit.
Da hab ich blöderweise noch eine Aluhülse die selbst gerettet nur 50km Ruhe gibt.


----------



## 123disco (6. Mai 2016)

.. ja der Krucks mit dem Neuen!?

Auf Strecken, wo mich mein altes 26er E1 förmlich herunterbetreut hat (komm ich bring dich da runter) , benimmt sich das neuere Q1, wie ein undisziplinierter Bronko. "Hüpf, Bock, Nick- & Steig, will nicht so schnell".

Die Downhilleigenschaften des E hab ich ja nie erwartet, aber als Trailbike  schon sehr leicht am Limit. Muss tunen! Reifen, Bremsen, Gabel.

Tune ON und schönen Sonneneinstieg


----------



## Orakel (6. Mai 2016)

Bis vor einigen Jahren war es überschaubarer welche teile ans Bike passten.
Da gab es 2-3 Umwerfer, einen Tretlagerstandart ,135/142mm Hinterradachse,100mm vorne Schnellspanner oder 15er.
Jetzt musst du überlegen welchen Umwerfer du brauchst Downswing, Sidewing, wasweisich noch für ein Swing.......110Boost,148mmBoost hinten, manche Dhler 150/152mm hinten........
26er sind nicht überholt die gibt es schlicht und einfach nimmer, frag mich wie mir mit denen jemals fahren konnten
Auch für mich gibt es dann 27,5 weil... siehe Text oben, nix mit + sondern normal 27,5


----------



## 123disco (6. Mai 2016)

the donkey schrieb:


> Gabel paßt muß nur der Federweg angepaßt werden
> Heute noch etwas gebastelt
> Dämpfer will ich eventuell auch noch auf Manitou tauschen wie am anderen
> Ansonsten macht sich das soweit nicht schlecht


Chic & uiuiui.. die guten Formula.
Bremsen wie "Sex ohne Kuscheln". 
Hart oder garnicht


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Mai 2016)

Dem ist leider nicht´s hinzuzufügen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neddie (6. Mai 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Was hast nur noch für ein Biker?
> 
> Zum Klacken:
> Ist das Geräusch jetzt weg?
> ...



Das mit den Hülsen kenn ich gut von meinem alten Cannondale, hatte ich da auch oft.
Aber an meinem Hirsch ist ja jetzt Ruhe drin


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Mai 2016)

neddie schrieb:


> Das mit den Hülsen kenn ich gut von meinem alten Cannondale, hatte ich da auch oft.
> Aber an meinem Hirsch ist ja jetzt Ruhe drin


Prima!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. Mai 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> Auf Strecken, wo mich mein altes 26er E1 förmlich herunterbetreut hat (komm ich bring dich da runter) , benimmt sich das neuere Q1, wie ein undisziplinierter Bronko. "Hüpf, Bock, Nick- & Steig, will nicht so schnell".



Ihr seid selbst schuld , habt Euch ja trennen müssen.

Deshalb werde ich mein E1 nie in Rente schicken


----------



## Dirk Nennen (6. Mai 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> .. ja der Krucks mit dem Neuen!?
> 
> Auf Strecken, wo mich mein altes 26er E1 förmlich herunterbetreut hat (komm ich bring dich da runter) , benimmt sich das neuere Q1, wie ein undisziplinierter Bronko. "Hüpf, Bock, Nick- & Steig, will nicht so schnell".
> 
> ...



Kann ich gut nachempfinden. 
Wollte ja auch mal mein altes E1 und ein Cannondale 120 durch die Allzweckwaffe X2 ersetzen. 
Geht aber nicht. Das E1 war bergab schon ne ganze Ecke stabiler, und daher ist ja jetzt auch wieder ein E1 im Keller.


----------



## neddie (6. Mai 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Was hast nur noch für ein Biker?
> 
> Zum Klacken:
> Ist das Geräusch jetzt weg?
> ...



Ja das Klacken ist nun weg und der Service war Ruckzuck. Freitags eingeschickt, Mittwoch drauf war er wieder bei mir.


----------



## neddie (6. Mai 2016)

Moinsen,

trotz einer Zerrung im linken Schulterbereich, nutzte ich heute das Wetter und ritt meinem X1 Hirsch im heimischen Deister erstmals aus 
Vor dem Hirsch fuhr ich Jahrelang n Cannondale Racebike und der Aha-Effekt stellte sich auch sofort ein, obwohl man sich als "Racebiker" erstmal etwas umstellen muß was ein All Mountainbike betrifft, mein Empfinden.
Bergauf, klar, war das Cannondale deutlich schneller weil es ja einen anderen Einsatzbereich hat.
Aber dank absenkbarer Gabel und blockierbaren Federelementen-was ich hier und da ausprobierte-waren Anstiege auch machbar, zwar nicht so schnell aber auch nicht zu langsam.
Und da ich keine 20 mehr bin lass ich es eh gemütlicher angehen 
Bergab...einfach GENIAL! 
Fühlte mich viel sicherer als auf dem Racebike und das Bike schien mir auch viel ruhiger.
Es machte echt Spaß und die nächsten Ausritte können kommen


----------



## Maledivo (7. Mai 2016)

... die Gabel war heute fertig - so kann ich heute den Aufbau starten - bin auch fertig geworden ...

Vorher:





Zwischenstand nach Austausch der Lagerverkleidung:





So schaut es jetzt aus:










Meine Frau ist nun voll happy!!! Danke an @Schaltwerk-COC für den Rahmen!

Morgen geht´s auf Tour !

Nun hat E1 ne Weibchen bekommt - hoffe, es gibt bald Nachwüchse ! Obwohl ich will nix anderes als mein gutes E1! (Am Freitag haben wir (2 Rotwilder) die andere Biker (2 YT) zum verzweifeln gebracht!  Glaube Aaron Gwin wird mit Rotwild pro Rennen mit mindestens 1 Minuten Vorsprung g`winnen! 

Mir fehlt nur eine höhenverstellbare Stütze, einen Fox Float X und ein Carbonlenker.

Hat aber Zeit - Winter ist erst in mindestens 6 Monaten !


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Mai 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hat aber Zeit - Winter ist erst in mindestens 6 Monaten !



Der Winter ist gerade erst seit 1 Woche vorbei. Lass ihn schön dort wo er jetzt ist.

Hübsches Rädchen 

Viel Spaß beim versägen der Kollegen


----------



## liquidsky (8. Mai 2016)

Bei meiner Ausfahrt im Elm bin ich über den "Goldener Hirsch" gestolpert.

Die Tour hatte 31km mit ~560Hm in Summe und ich musste ordentlich kämpfen. Ich kann nur hoffen, das meine Kondition im laufe des Jahres noch besser wird. Hab zwar bissel Recherchiert bzgl. Muskelkrämpfe, aber hat hier noch jemand nen guten Ratschlag für mich?






Eins noch, der "Goldene Hirsch" ist der Findling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Mai 2016)

Wenn die Muskulatur über längere Zeit sehr hart beansprucht wurde, sind Krämpfe die Folge. Dicke Gänge fahren ist auch nicht gut, gewöhn Dir eine hohe Trittfrequenz an ( um die 90-100 Umdrehungen ).

Geh die Sache langsam an, durch regelmäßiges biken gibt sich das. Und immer schön warmfahren bevor die Berge hochgedonnert wird


----------



## Bensemer (8. Mai 2016)

Ich hab mir zwar lieber ein LRS gekauft als ich das Vorderrad am C1 zerstört habe aber das hat was mit einer schwarzen und einer weißen Felge in dem E1.


----------



## heizer1980 (8. Mai 2016)

liquidsky schrieb:


> Bei meiner Ausfahrt im Elm bin ich über den "Goldener Hirsch" gestolpert.
> 
> Die Tour hatte 31km mit ~560Hm in Summe und ich musste ordentlich kämpfen. Ich kann nur hoffen, das meine Kondition im laufe des Jahres noch besser wird. Hab zwar bissel Recherchiert bzgl. Muskelkrämpfe, aber hat hier noch jemand nen guten Ratschlag für mich?
> 
> ...



Man gewöhnt sich mit der Zeit an das E1 und baut ganz schön dicke Beine auf. Wie bereits erwähnt, geh es langsam an. Etwas Magnesium und Kohlenhydratereiche Ernährung am Vortag hilft mir auch sehr. Bin froh, dass die Kondition so langsam kommt bei mir, für 13 1400 hm reicht es mittlerweile auch wenn es mal mehr waren. Aber das G1 braucht genauso viele Körner, wie das E1.



 



 

Hab's mir heute verdient... Euch einen sonnigen Restsonntag


----------



## Orakel (8. Mai 2016)

Magnesiumtabs oder Apfelsaftschorle in die Blase/Flasche.
Was mir geholfen hat dass ich keine Muskelkrämpfe mehr bekomme (auch nachts), mach im SpoStudio seit 2J. eine Übung mit dem Wackelbrett (kann man auch zuhause mit einem kleinen Podest machen) ein Bein auf das Wackelbrett stellen, Ausfallschritt machen, gucken dass das Knie auf dem Brett im rechten Winkel bleibt, dann mit ausgestreckten Bein soweit nach unten Richtung Boden gehen wie es geht.
Gibt auch Muckis in den Beinen


----------



## Andi_72 (8. Mai 2016)

Beruhigend dass noch keiner der Meinung war ein e-Bike könnte helfen...
Hängt auch schon mal von der tagesform ab.
Fahr die Strecke nochmal, und du wirst schneller gewesen sein!


----------



## Bensemer (8. Mai 2016)

Fahren, fahren, fahren. Das hilft mir am besten. Ich muss einfach Meter machen um fit zu bleiben, deswegen steht mein Hirsch schon im Flur bereit, die Beleuchtung ist dran und der Wecker steht auf 4:25. Morgens um die Zeit 29 Kilometer zur Arbeit, das ist was feines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Man gewöhnt sich mit der Zeit an das E1 und baut ganz schön dicke Beine auf. Wie bereits erwähnt, geh es langsam an. Etwas Magnesium und Kohlenhydratereiche Ernährung am Vortag hilft mir auch sehr. Bin froh, dass die Kondition so langsam kommt bei mir, für 13 1400 hm reicht es mittlerweile auch wenn es mal mehr waren. Aber das G1 braucht genauso viele Körner, wie das E1.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 491360
> 
> ...


Das ist gut zu wissen.
Wir wollten ja eh mal unsere Hometrails abdremmeln.


----------



## heizer1980 (8. Mai 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das ist gut zu wissen.
> Wir wollten ja eh mal unsere Hometrails abdremmeln.



Da freue ich mich schon drauf


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Mai 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> ...der Wecker steht auf 4:25



Der würde bei mir nur 1x klingeln um kurz danach an der Wand zu zerspringen


----------



## Bensemer (8. Mai 2016)

Ach wieso das denn? Aufstehen, Zähne putzen, Fahrradklamotten an, Frühstück und Mittagessen aus dem Kühlschrank in den Rucksack und um 4:45 dreht sich die Kurbel


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Mai 2016)

Um die Uhrzeit bekäme ich nichts der von Dir genannten Dinge hin. Bin froh, wenn ich um 7:00 den Weg an den gedeckten Frühstückstisch finde. Den Weg zur Arbeit kennt das Auto.


----------



## Bensemer (8. Mai 2016)

Und dann arbeitest du jeden Tag 12 Stunden?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Mai 2016)

Nicht jeden Tag, manchmal sind es mehr


----------



## Maledivo (8. Mai 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Da freue ich mich schon drauf



Ich auch


----------



## Bolzer1711 (9. Mai 2016)

Mein Freund ist ein paar mal mit meinem X1er gefahren und war total begeistert	...seit Samstag ist er stolzer Besitzer seines eigenen R.X1 Plus  endlich kann ich wieder mit meinem eigenen Rad fahren.





Am Sonntag dann gleich eine große Tour gedreht und das grinsen wich ihm nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2016)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Mein Freund ist ein paar mal mit meinem X1er gefahren und war total begeistert	...seit Samstag ist er stolzer Besitzer seines eigenen R.X1 Plus  endlich kann ich wieder mit meinem eigenen Rad fahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht bei dir zu Hause sehr gemütlich aus?


----------



## Bolzer1711 (9. Mai 2016)

gell, gebe halt mein letztes Hemd für mein Bike aus....


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2016)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> gell, gebe halt mein letztes Hemd für mein Bike aus....


Bei den neuen Geometrieen könnte die Garage langsam etwas knapp werden?


----------



## Maledivo (9. Mai 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bei den neuen Geometrieen könnte die Garage langsam etwas knapp werden?



Der passt gar nicht rein, da sieht doch jeder!

Dann wird wieder langsam Zeit 26" zu holen !

@Bolzer1711 Hast alles richtig gemacht. Jetzt hast doppeltes Spaß, eigenes Bike fahren und zu Zweit im Wald andere Bikern ärgern


----------



## Maledivo (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo Ritter,

Bei aktuelle Rotwild-Bikes (ab 2015) sind höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze KS LEV montiert.

Lt. Mehrere Shop sind diese Stütze leider nur bis 90 kg Personengewicht zulässig.

Ich wiege zwar 84 kg, jedoch mit Bekleidung, Rucksack und sonswas käme ich locker über 90 kg.

Wie ist eure Erfahrungen mit dieser Stütze? Hält die Stütze auch bei Dauerbelastung dieser Limit?

Momentan bin ich am suchen welche Stütze ich holen werde. In enger Favoritenkreis wenn es nicht Gewichtsbeschränkung ist, wäre:

KS LEV Remote (nicht Integate)
KS Supernatural Remote

Beides 435 mm mit 150 mm Ausfahrhöhe.

Schade dass ich den Ausverkauf der Fox Doss verpasst habe, vielleicht kommt bald was neues vom Fox, ...


----------



## neddie (9. Mai 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hallo Ritter,
> 
> Bei aktuelle Rotwild-Bikes (ab 2015) sind höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze KS LEV montiert.
> 
> ...



Ich fahre seit kurzem die KS Supernatural, wiege 70kg, bin zufrieden.
Nur die Bowdenzugbefestigung an der Stütze ist eeetwas fummelig u tricky


----------



## Maledivo (9. Mai 2016)

neddie schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit kurzem die KS Supernatural, wiege 70kg, bin zufrieden.
> Nur die Bowdenzugbefestigung an der Stütze ist eeetwas fummelig u tricky



Gut zu wissen, Danke.


----------



## neddie (9. Mai 2016)

Moinsen,

S.O.S.... S.O.S!!
Ich bräuchte mal Hilfe was den Hinterbaudämpfer an nem Rotwild rfr 0.6 angeht.
Welcher Dämpfer würde da passen?
Passt n 200x57????


----------



## neddie (9. Mai 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, Danke.



Wie gesagt, soweit top.
Das einzige was mich nervte, die Befestigung vom Bowdenzug in der Stütze oben an der Sattelaufnahme, hätte man besser lösen können oder die Amis haben kleinere Finger  Achja, und den Sattel kann man etwas nach rechts u links bewegen, wohl bauartbedingtes Spiel, ist nix wildes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (9. Mai 2016)

@Maledivo : hast du zufällig 27,2 Durchmesser? Ich hab ne X Fusion über. Die hab ich am C1 raus gemacht nachdem das Fully kam.	Wenn es für das E1 sein sol wird es nicht passen...


----------



## Mainbiker363 (9. Mai 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hallo Ritter,
> 
> Bei aktuelle Rotwild-Bikes (ab 2015) sind höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze KS LEV montiert.
> 
> ...




Hallo Maledivo,

bin bei 190cm und einen Leergewicht von 92 - 100Kg plus Rucksack seit drei Jahren auf der Kindshock unterwegs ohne Probleme.
Habe jetzt seit 2013 die 1er und selbst mit Alpenrucksack keinerlei Probleme.

Fahre X1 Modell 2015.


----------



## Orakel (9. Mai 2016)

@Maledivo
Schau mal in das Digitale Enduromagazin rein, da haben sie 8 Absenkbare Sastü getest.
Testsieger wurde die 9point8 (hoffe richtig geschrieben)
Enduro-mtb.com


----------



## AMDude (9. Mai 2016)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo Maledivo,
> 
> bin bei 190cm und einen Leergewicht von 92 - 100Kg plus Rucksack seit drei Jahren auf der Kindshock unterwegs ohne Probleme.
> Habe jetzt seit 2013 die 1er und selbst mit Alpenrucksack keinerlei Probleme.
> ...



Hier ebenso. 
190cm und fahr fertig ca. 100 kg +/-, je nach Ausstattung. Hatte sowohl mit der KS i900, KS Lev und KS Lev integra bisher keine Probleme. Jeweils ca. 2 Jahre gefahren, ohne groß Service gemacht zu haben. Eigentlich nur das Tauchrohr sauber gemacht und ab und an etwas Balistol drauf gemacht.


----------



## Maledivo (9. Mai 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> @Maledivo : hast du zufällig 27,2 Durchmesser? Ich hab ne X Fusion über. Die hab ich am C1 raus gemacht nachdem das Fully kam.	Wenn es für das E1 sein sol wird es nicht passen...



31,6er - also passt nicht an E1, ...


----------



## Maledivo (9. Mai 2016)

Danke für Eure Erfahrungsberichte! Also die Stütze scheint gut zu sein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (9. Mai 2016)

Fahre meine auch schon 4 Jahre. Nach 7 8 Monaten lief sie sehr rau, wurde dann von KS getauscht und läuft seitdem ohne Probleme. KS LEV... fahrfertig ca 85 kg. Egal ob Alpencross oder Winterschlamm


----------



## Andi_72 (10. Mai 2016)

Ksi 950 gut,
Ks lev 150 super!
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Maledivo (10. Mai 2016)




----------



## liquidsky (10. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank für Eure Ratschläge bzgl. Magnesium, Saftschorle und Co.

Ein regelmäßigeres Training steht auch auf der Agenda. Ziel ist es dabei zu sein, falls ihr dieses Jahr nach Weiher in die Pfalz pilgert


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Mai 2016)

liquidsky schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Eure Ratschläge bzgl. Magnesium, Saftschorle und Co.
> 
> Ein regelmäßigeres Training steht auch auf der Agenda. Ziel ist es dabei zu sein, falls ihr dieses Jahr nach Weiher in die Pfalz pilgert



Geht klar!
Sobald ich etwas Luft habe werde ich einen Termin für die Pfalz vorschlagen.
Wird aber Sommer.
Mitfahren kann dann wie immer jeder, Bike egal.

Zwischenzeitlich schaue ich mal genau nach, welche konditionsfördernte Inhaltsstoffe im Heilwein sind http://www.weingut-kaufmann-ziegler.de/index.html .
In größeren Mengen wirkt der Wunder!!!


----------



## neddie (10. Mai 2016)

Ich hab auf meinen Touren immer nur Apfelschorle u paar Riegel mit.
Apfelschorle ist mit das Beste.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Mai 2016)

neddie schrieb:


> Apfelschorle ist mit das Beste.



Und wie kompensierst Du auf langen Touren den Mineralien- und Salzverlust?


----------



## Andi_72 (10. Mai 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> In größeren Mengen wirkt der Wunder!!!


Fängt man dann auch an sich so große Sparschweine zu halten? Oder hat deins zu viel davon abbekommen...?  ;-))


----------



## neddie (10. Mai 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Und wie kompensierst Du auf langen Touren den Mineralien- und Salzverlust?



Was verstehst Du unter langen Touren?


----------



## neddie (10. Mai 2016)

Also ich fahre seit meinem 16 Lebensjahr Mountainbike und fuhr auch Cross Country Rennen bis ich so 28 Jahre alt war.
Meine Touren die ich heute mit 42 Jahren mache, die auch etliche knackige Anstiege haben, liegen zwischen 18 und 35 Km.
Ganz ehrlich, ich nahm nie solche Getränke oder Pulver zu mir die man z.B. in Fitnessstudios kaufen kann, ich habe weder bei
Rennen noch auf Touren jemals Probleme gehabt.
Anders sieht es vielleicht bei Profifahrern aus oder bei Fahrern die Touren machen die mehrere Tage gehen.
Nach meinen "Touren" mach ich immer einen Tag Pause und ernähre mich auch entsprechend.
Wie gesagt, ich habe nie Probleme gehabt, was mir auch Ärzte schon oft bestätigt haben.

Bin zuletzt 26 Km mit ner Schulterzerrung gefahren, ich kenne meine körperlichen Grenzen und meinen Körper sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Mai 2016)

Bis ca. 1,5h ist das i.O.

Unter längeren MTB-Marathons/Touren verstehe ich so 70-150km mit 1500 - 4500 HM, da reicht mir eine Apfelsaftschorle nicht mehr. Auf solch langen Strecken verliert der (mein) Körper durchs Schwitzen recht viele Mineralien.

Wenn Du bisher so klar gekommen bist, ist alles in Butter.


----------



## neddie (10. Mai 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Bis ca. 1,5h ist das i.O.
> 
> Unter längeren MTB-Marathons/Touren verstehe ich so 70-150km mit 1500 - 4500 HM, da reicht mir eine Apfelsaftschorle nicht mehr. Auf solch langen Strecken verliert der (mein) Körper durchs Schwitzen recht viele Mineralien.
> 
> Wenn Du bisher so klar gekommen bist, ist alles in Butter.



70-150 Km  Ja da sieht es dann anders aus, stimmt. Ne nee, meinte halbwegs normale Touren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Mai 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Fängt man dann auch an sich so große Sparschweine zu halten? Oder hat deins zu viel davon abbekommen...?  ;-))


Das Schwein hat gerade die richtige Größe zum Heilwein nach einer geilen Knattertour in der Pfalz..


----------



## nauker (11. Mai 2016)

´05 RCC 1.0, irgendwo im Westerwald





Auch 2016 gibts vermutlich keine Änderungen am RaceBike, passt alles perfekt. Ich merke immer deutlich wie sehr mir die Geometrie entgegenkommt, wenn ich ein paar Touren mit dem 27,5er gefahren bin und mich dann wieder auf das Rotwild schwinge.


----------



## Andi_72 (11. Mai 2016)

nauker schrieb:


> ´05 RCC 1.0, irgendwo im Westerwald



Die Ecke kenne ich...

Meint du mit "Geometrie entgegenkommen" die Laufradgröße, oder die Bikeart?
Schickes Bike, nutze ich aus sehr gerne


----------



## nauker (11. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube eher das Gesamtpaket, Laufradgröße und die, sagen wir mal, klassische Geometrie. Auch komme ich echt gut mit dem schmalen 560 Lenker in Verbindung mit dem 90 Vorbau zurecht. Wobei die Racebikes, die ich mal fahren konnte (BMC und CD), deutlich steifer als das Rotwild waren...


----------



## Andi_72 (11. Mai 2016)

Ja, die Steifigkeit... nutze ich nach dem LV 301 mein R.R1 denke ich auch jedes mal das muss irgendwas locker sein....!
Aber es ist bald 2Kg leichter und kann vom Racefully zum HT verwandelt werden!
560er Lenker ist aber schon sehr old school . Meiner hat immerhin 600mm..


----------



## Andi_72 (11. Mai 2016)

Nachdem ich die knarzenden Lager feinfühlig mit Teflonspray bearbeitet hatte, war für knapp 30km Ruhe - und ich happy!
Jetzt knackt und knarzt es wieder wie vorher...

Werd sie wohl doch mal ausbauen und leicht fetten. Weiss jemand zufällig was die Lagersätze fürs R.R1 kosten?

Und dabei klang die Mail von RW so gut - eliminieren liest sich doch super

"...sofern Sie den Hinterbau über die Jahre noch nicht gewartet haben kann es gut sein, dass die Gleitlagerbuchsen verschlissen sind.
Das ALS I System wurde bis 2008/2009 gebaut, danach wurde auf das leichter laufende System ALS II umgerüstet. Somit müssen Sie das Gesamtpaket (KIT 1-3 + neue Umlenkhebel) bestellen.
Auf die Gleitlagerbuchsen können Sie selbstverständlich Teflonspray auftragen. Aus Erfahrung wird dies mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Ihre Geräusche minimieren oder sogar eliminieren.
Es ist immer ratsam auf bewegliche Teile ein Schmiermittel aufzutragen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Joerg Richter
– Supply Chain Manager –
ADP ENGINEERING GMBH / ROTWILD"


----------



## at021971 (11. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte 2015 mal ein Set für das R.GT1 FS gekauft. Das dürfte zumindest vergleichbar sein, da beide Bikes das ALSI haben:
- Main Bearing Kit 1: 24,-€
- Linkage Bearing Kit 2: 39,-€
- Rear Shock Bearing Kit 3: 55,-€
- Seat Stay Bearing  Kit 4(Top+bottom): 55,-€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (12. Mai 2016)

Fährt jemand von euch das R2 29 FS in Größe L? 

Ich hab mir eben die Geometrie angesehen und musste feststellen, dass der Radstand mit 1172 mm verdammt lang ist! Das ist auf Höhe von XL-Bikes der Konkurrenz. Und gleichzeitig gut 40 mm länger als mein R2 29 HT!

Ist das R2 29 FS dadurch eher ein Rad für lange gemütliche Touren mit wenigen Kurven? Es scheint durch den Radstand sehr lang zu sein. Durch eine 100 mm Gabel könnte man dagegen arbeiten, jedoch kommt dann das Tretlager extrem tief.

Ich hoffe ja noch immer auf ein neues R2 29 FS in dem schönen kantigen Design wie die bisherigen Rotwilds (außer X1 2016, X2 2017).


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von euch das R2 29 FS in Größe L?
> 
> Ich hab mir eben die Geometrie angesehen und musste feststellen, dass der Radstand mit 1172 mm verdammt lang ist! Das ist auf Höhe von XL-Bikes der Konkurrenz. Und gleichzeitig gut 40 mm länger als mein R2 29 HT!
> 
> ...


Grundsätzlich halte ich das blöde Vergleichen von Geodaten für eine Art Kaffeesatz- Leserei.
Die Summe der Daten können wir in der Theorie nicht erfassen und umsetzen, zumal sie gar nicht alle vorliegen.
Selbst eine kurze Probefahrt beim Händler Hof gibt nur aufschluss über die Sitzposition, aber nicht über das Fahrverhalten.
Da muss man einfach mal länger Probe fahren, meist liegen die Defizite doch bei unserer Fahrtechnik

Ich habe von einem E1 auf ein G1 gewechselt, dabei ist alles gleich geblieben, Geo und Komponenten.
Lediglich der Hinterbau ist von 438mm auf 420mm geschrumpft.
=> Ich hatte ein wieselflinkes Bike erwartet!

=> Und die Realität?
Schnell und eng um Bäume brauche ich etwas weniger Kraft, bin aber nicht unbedingt schneller geworden.
Aber sobald das Hinterrad in den Grenzbereich kommt muss ich hellwach sein, weil mich sonst der Arsch überholt!
Und jenseits der 50km/h war das alte E1 doch etwas gutmütiger zu meiner verranzten Fahrstil....


----------



## heizer1980 (12. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre das R2FS von 2014 in M mit 100 mm vorne. Was die Kurven angeht, kann   ich dir nix sagen. Ich fahre seit Ewigkeiten Räder mit langem Radstand und bin es vom E1/G1 nicht anders gewohnt. Aber um das Tretlager brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Soviel tiefer kommt es auch nicht. Ich finde die 100/115 mm Federweg ganz stimmig und mag den Vorwärtsdrang des Rades. Für mich ist der Fuhrpark aus R2FS 29" und G1FS 26" eine passende Kombi... Mag beide nicht mehr missen.


----------



## at021971 (12. Mai 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> F...Ich hoffe ja noch immer auf ein neues R2 29 FS in dem schönen kantigen Design wie die bisherigen Rotwilds (außer X1 2016, X2 2017)...



Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass es auch dazu evtl. schon zur Eurobike kommen wird. So wie mir aus dem Umfeld von Rotwild berichtet wurde, wäre sie auf der Suche nach einem neuen Partner für die Fertigung der Carbonrahmen. Wahrscheinlich stammt schon das R.X2 FS 27.5+" aus dieser Kooperation. Da wäre es naheliegend, auch das R.R2 FS 29" nach vier Modelljahren mal wieder anzufassen. Auch weil es mit dem geraden Sitzrohr eine heute unübliche Geometrie mit sehr langem Radstand hat.


----------



## TrailProf (13. Mai 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von euch das R2 29 FS in Größe L?
> 
> Ich hab mir eben die Geometrie angesehen und musste feststellen, dass der Radstand mit 1172 mm verdammt lang ist! Das ist auf Höhe von XL-Bikes der Konkurrenz. Und gleichzeitig gut 40 mm länger als mein R2 29 HT!
> 
> ...


Ich fahre das R2 FS in L mit 120mm Gabel, und wenn ich mir die Strava Zeiten anschau geht das anscheinend auch im kurvigen Gelände nicht nur gefühlt ganz gut voran. Allerdings habe ich keinen direkten Fahrvergleich mit anderen Bikes dieser Kategorie. Von den Geodaten ist der Hauptrahmen doch relativ normal, der Hinterbau ist halt etwas länger. Dafür kann man das Bike mit etwas kürzerem Vorbau fahren und hat trotzdem eine sehr gute Steigfähigkeit, weil man etwas weniger "hinten drin" sitzt.
Vielleicht kommt es mir aber auch gefühlt nicht so lang vor, weil mein Enduro 1190 mm Radstand hat. Das ist wahrscheinlich wie oft eine Frage der jeweiligen Perspektive?


----------



## at021971 (13. Mai 2016)

Wann hat es denn das R.R2 FS jemals in XL gegeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (13. Mai 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Wann hat es denn das R.R2 FS jemals in XL gegeben?


Ups... ist korrigiert.


----------



## Groudon (13. Mai 2016)

Ich würde es echt gerne mal fahren. Du kommst nicht zufällig aus der Nähe von Sachsen?


----------



## MB-Locke (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo an die Freunde der roten Hirsche,
Ich beschäftige mich gerade mit der Anschaffung eines neuen Bikes... Da ich unsinnigerweise mein wunderschönes, grünes E1 aus 2013 letztes Jahr verkauft habe - manchmal merkt man eben Fehler erst, wenn man sie begangen hat u es zu spät ist - denke ich über einen adäquaten Ersatz nach. Nun ist die ganze Laufradrevolution etc in vollem Gange u ich hab keine Ahnung, womit ich richtig liege. Vornehmlich geht es also um ein ganzes Bike, nicht nur einzelne Teile. Nun habe ich aber keine Ahnung, ob ich mit dem 27,5er E1 genauso gut zurecht kommen würde oder ob ein neues X1 evtl auch taugt...
Ich fahre vornehmlich techn. Touren, hier zuhause in der Region, gern aber auch mal in Ri Allgäu oder Alpen u wenn da ne Park- / Trail-Strecke da ist, nehme ich die auch mit. Speed bergauf ist mir nicht so wichtig, man muss halt oben ankommen u da sind eher andere Faktoren limitierend (zB meine nicht sooo trainierte Frau die auch mit will). Also gemütlich bergan ist ok. Runter dann gerne schnell oder auch mal verblockt (Bikestolpern??).

Könnt ihr mir bei meinem Dilemma weiterhelfen? Auch konnte ich hier in den letzten 40 Seiten leider nicht rauslesen, was sich zB in den Jahren 14-16 bei den E1 geändert hat u ob es evtl für 17 sich was tut, so wie mit dem X1 u X2 jetzt...

Grüße u danke schon mal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heizer1980 (14. Mai 2016)

Wenn du unbedingt ein vergleichbares Rad haben willst, kommt das G1 dem alten E1 schon sehr nah.
Wenn es etwas aktueller sein darf, einer unserer Rotwild Ritter verkauft sein ungefahrenes E1. Wenn die Größe passt,  ein klasse Rad, dass keine Wünsche offen lässt.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/775347-rotwild-e1-27-5-pro-modell-2015


----------



## Dirk Nennen (14. Mai 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Wenn du unbedingt ein vergleichbares Rad haben willst, kommt das G1 dem alten E1 schon sehr nah.
> Wenn es etwas aktueller sein darf, einer unserer Rotwild Ritter verkauft sein ungefahrenes E1. Wenn die Größe passt,  ein klasse Rad, dass keine Wünsche offen lässt.
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/775347-rotwild-e1-27-5-pro-modell-2015




Also dem würde ich mich uneingeschränkt anschließen.
Da ich auch das E1 aus 2014 fahre, und es wirklich perfekt ist (nur halt bergauf nicht so prickelnd, aber das ist dir ja nicht so wichtig), kann ich das Ding nur empfehlen.
Und ich denke, der angebotene Preis ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## Maledivo (14. Mai 2016)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hallo an die Freunde der roten Hirsche,
> Ich beschäftige mich gerade mit der Anschaffung eines neuen Bikes... Da ich unsinnigerweise mein wunderschönes, grünes E1 aus 2013 letztes Jahr verkauft habe - manchmal merkt man eben Fehler erst, wenn man sie begangen hat u es zu spät ist - denke ich über einen adäquaten Ersatz nach. Nun ist die ganze Laufradrevolution etc in vollem Gange u ich hab keine Ahnung, womit ich richtig liege. Vornehmlich geht es also um ein ganzes Bike, nicht nur einzelne Teile. Nun habe ich aber keine Ahnung, ob ich mit dem 27,5er E1 genauso gut zurecht kommen würde oder ob ein neues X1 evtl auch taugt...
> Ich fahre vornehmlich techn. Touren, hier zuhause in der Region, gern aber auch mal in Ri Allgäu oder Alpen u wenn da ne Park- / Trail-Strecke da ist, nehme ich die auch mit. Speed bergauf ist mir nicht so wichtig, man muss halt oben ankommen u da sind eher andere Faktoren limitierend (zB meine nicht sooo trainierte Frau die auch mit will). Also gemütlich bergan ist ok. Runter dann gerne schnell oder auch mal verblockt (Bikestolpern??).
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Bei Deinem alten E1 hast Du dich wohlgefühlt und bist damit an beschriebene Touren gefahren? Falls ja - wäre eine Neuanschaffung eines E1 27,5er nicht verkehrt.

Ich komme vom C1 FS und fahre seitdem überall mit E1 27,5er -etwas weniger Speed bei Uphill aber dafür Megaspaß beim Downhill.

Ich bin auch mit einem X1 27,5 (Prototyp) gefahren - auch tolles Bike! Bei Uphill fährt es wie ne Rakete! Dafür ist er im Downhill ein wenig schlechter - halt ein "Kompromiss"-Bike!

Also wenn Deine Schwerpunkt im Downhill, würde ich direkt einen E1 holen oder im Moment sehr günstigen G1 26". 26" - Teilen sind momentan auch sehr günstig zu erwerben - so kannst ein leichtes Bike aufbauen!

Wenn Du ein Bike für alles brauchst mit Vor- und Nachteile - kommst Du nicht über X1.

Meine Meinung! ! Auf jeden Fall machen X1 E1 G1 Megaspaß!

Das Angebot mit E1 ist super - würde zugreifen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Mai 2016)

Das Bike aus der Anzeige habe ich dem Verkäufer besorgt.
Es hat bis Februar bei mir gestanden und wurde nicht bewegt.
Ist wirklich alles vom Feinsten, sogar 2016er Fox 36 RC2.
Wäre es mir nicht zu groß,  es wäre mir!


----------



## Maledivo (14. Mai 2016)

... oder mir , falls ich noch kein E1 hätte, ...


----------



## neddie (14. Mai 2016)

Moinsen,

wer von euch fährt ein Rotwild rfr 0.6 und könnt mir bezüglich einer Hinterbaudämpfersache weiterhelfen?
Bitte mal melden


----------



## 123disco (15. Mai 2016)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hallo an die Freunde der roten Hirsche,
> Ich beschäftige mich gerade mit der Anschaffung eines neuen Bikes... Da ich unsinnigerweise mein wunderschönes, grünes E1 aus 2013 letztes Jahr verkauft habe - manchmal merkt man eben Fehler erst, wenn man sie begangen hat u es zu spät ist - denke ich über einen adäquaten Ersatz nach. Nun ist die ganze Laufradrevolution etc in vollem Gange u ich hab keine Ahnung, womit ich richtig liege. Vornehmlich geht es also um ein ganzes Bike, nicht nur einzelne Teile. Nun habe ich aber keine Ahnung, ob ich mit dem 27,5er E1 genauso gut zurecht kommen würde oder ob ein neues X1 evtl auch taugt...
> Ich fahre vornehmlich techn. Touren, hier zuhause in der Region, gern aber auch mal in Ri Allgäu oder Alpen u wenn da ne Park- / Trail-Strecke da ist, nehme ich die auch mit. Speed bergauf ist mir nicht so wichtig, man muss halt oben ankommen u da sind eher andere Faktoren limitierend (zB meine nicht sooo trainierte Frau die auch mit will). Also gemütlich bergan ist ok. Runter dann gerne schnell oder auch mal verblockt (Bikestolpern??).
> 
> ...


Na genau den Fehler hab ich auch (fast) gemacht und Schlag mich gerade mit neuem Rad rum.

..die neue Kurzheck-Geometrien sind ne Herrausforderung. Machen irre Spaß im Flachen und auf FlowTrails. Aber wehe es wird schneller, steiler oder du verhunzt ne Landung. Irgendwie suche ich noch die zentrale Position. Zu weit vorn und du gehst übern Lenker; zu weit hinten und ne Wurzel bockt dich auf den Po.

Ob ich mir zu viele Bikevideos angeschaut habe oder übermotiviert bin? So oft wie mit dem Q1 hab ich noch mit keinem Rad gelegen.

Auf dem alten E1 sitzt du drin und es bringt dich sicher überall runter; egal, wie steil und verblockt. Nicht das schnellste aber tourenfähig.

Denke das 2014er G1 ist da nah dran, interessant als Rahmenkit. Sonst würde ich mal das E1 650b testen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (15. Mai 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> Schlag mich gerade mit neuem Rad rum.


da biste nicht alleine


----------



## Totengraeber (16. Mai 2016)

Totengraeber schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben, hat evtl. einer Erfahrungen mit dem Rotwild R.X1 FS27,5+, hier explizit in der Rahmengröße XXL?


 Hat sich hier noch etwas getan, Frage besteht nach wie vor.


----------



## Orakel (16. Mai 2016)

Vlt, hilft dir das weiter?

www.rotwild.de/community-news/forum/detail/forum/detail/galerie/--242--liebe-auf-dem-ersten-tritt/


----------



## Totengraeber (16. Mai 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> Vlt, hilft dir das weiter?
> 
> www.rotwild.de/community-news/forum/detail/forum/detail/galerie/--242--liebe-auf-dem-ersten-tritt/


Sehr geil! Danke!


----------



## MB-Locke (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
Zuerst mal vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten! Ich bin etwas hin u her gerissen... Das alte E1 war mir eigentlich genau richtig. Wie ihr oben beschrieben habt, ging es noch einigermaßen hoch u super runter. Durch die Länge brauchte es etwas Druck beim Fahren in Kurven, aber es lang super stabil u kletterte ok. Durch den etwas längeren Hinterbau stieg das VR trotz 180er 36 Van eigentlich nie. Das war super. Diesbezüglich hätte ich beim G1 etwas Bedenken, weshalb ich eher zum neuen E1 oder X1 schiele.

Kann jemdand von euch sagen, wie das alte u aktuelle E1 sich im Vergleich fahren? Was hat sich am E1 von 2014-2016 geändert (Geo, nicht Ausstattung)? Das Bike aus der Anzeige liest sich interessant u ist gar nicht so weit weg von mir. Ich hätte nur Bedenken wg Garantie u Zweitbesitz. Das ist bei Ritwild ja nicht so einfach...

Wie ihr seht, das ganze muss nich reifen bei mir u ich überlege schon, ob evtl das X1 auch ausreichend wäre, doch mit Freude denk ich an mein E1 zurück u war top zufrieden. Auch in Davos etc hat es mich überall hingebracht. Hoch u runter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Mai 2016)

ruf doch mal bei rotwild an wegen Garantie


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Mai 2016)

Die Garantiebedingungen sind auf deren HP einsehbar und vollumfänglich beschrieben.


----------



## Totengraeber (16. Mai 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ruf doch mal bei rotwild an wegen Garantie


Würde ich auch als erstes machen.


----------



## at021971 (16. Mai 2016)

Die Garantiebedingungen sind doch bezüglich Besitzer eindeutig und unterscheiden sich diesbezüglich nicht von den meisten anderen Herstellern. Garantieanspruch hat nur der Erstbesitzer. Darüber hinaus wäre nur noch Kulanz seitens Rotwild möglich. Diesen werden sie aber wohl erst im konkreten Fall gewähren und nicht schon pauschal im Voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totengraeber (16. Mai 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Die Garantiebedingungen sind doch bezüglich Besitzer eindeutig und unterscheiden sich diesbezüglich nicht von den meisten anderen Herstellern. Garantieanspruch hat nur der Erstbesitzer. Darüber hinaus wäre nur noch Kulanz seitens Rotwild möglich. Diesen werden sie aber wohl erst im konkreten Fall gewähren und nicht schon pauschal im Voraus.


Also gesetzliche Gewährleistung und Herstellergarantie sind nicht am Erstbesitz festgemacht. Bei der Garantie muss der Hersteller beweisen, dass der Mangel beim Kauf nicht vorlag, bei der Händler-Gewährleistung muss der Käufer nachweisen, dass der Mangel beim Kauf bereits vorlag.


----------



## Maledivo (16. Mai 2016)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Zuerst mal vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten! Ich bin etwas hin u her gerissen... Das alte E1 war mir eigentlich genau richtig. Wie ihr oben beschrieben habt, ging es noch einigermaßen hoch u super runter. Durch die Länge brauchte es etwas Druck beim Fahren in Kurven, aber es lang super stabil u kletterte ok. Durch den etwas längeren Hinterbau stieg das VR trotz 180er 36 Van eigentlich nie. Das war super. Diesbezüglich hätte ich beim G1 etwas Bedenken, weshalb ich eher zum neuen E1 oder X1 schiele.
> 
> Kann jemdand von euch sagen, wie das alte u aktuelle E1 sich im Vergleich fahren? Was hat sich am E1 von 2014-2016 geändert (Geo, nicht Ausstattung)? Das Bike aus der Anzeige liest sich interessant u ist gar nicht so weit weg von mir. Ich hätte nur Bedenken wg Garantie u Zweitbesitz. Das ist bei Ritwild ja nicht so einfach...
> ...



Geometrie hat sich nur zwischen die erste und zweite E1 650B geändert.

Die erste (2013/14er) hat Bezeichnung Race und hat etwas längere Hinterbaulänge (441 mm), fast gerade Sattelrohr und Direktmount-Aufnahme für Umwerfer.

Danach hat die Geometrie ein wenig geändert - Hinterbaulänge etwas geschrumpft - 428 mm (G1 hat sogar 420 mm), abgeknicktes Sattelrohr (bei G1 ebenso) und statt Direktmount-Aufnahme eine E-Type falls Umwerfer benötigt wird.

E1 650B Race gibt nur noch in S bei http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/ ansonsten bei 2015er in S bzw. M.

L Größe wäre im Bikemarkt als neu verfügbar.

Ich fahre die erste E1 650B (Race) - bei schnelles Fahren sehr angenehm und ruhig / Uphills bleiben das Vorderrad unten 

Falsch machen kannst Du bei allen dreien nicht!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Mai 2016)

Totengraeber schrieb:


> Also gesetzliche Gewährleistung und Herstellergarantie sind nicht am Erstbesitz festgemacht. Bei der Garantie muss der Hersteller beweisen, dass der Mangel beim Kauf nicht vorlag, bei der Händler-Gewährleistung muss der Käufer nachweisen, dass der Mangel beim Kauf bereits vorlag.



Da wirfst Du gerade einiges durcheinander.


----------



## Totengraeber (16. Mai 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Da wirfst Du gerade einiges durcheinander.


Sorry, was denn?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Mai 2016)

Die Unterschiede zwischen Gewährleistung und Garantie.


----------



## Totengraeber (16. Mai 2016)

Ich werfe etwas zwischen gesetzlicher Händler-Gewährleistung 24 Monate und Herstellergarantie (eingeschränkt 30 Tage bis zu 24 Monate) durcheinander? Da bin ich aber mal gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (16. Mai 2016)

Totengraeber schrieb:


> Also gesetzliche Gewährleistung und Herstellergarantie sind nicht am Erstbesitz festgemacht. Bei der Garantie muss der Hersteller beweisen, dass der Mangel beim Kauf nicht vorlag, bei der Händler-Gewährleistung muss der Käufer nachweisen, dass der Mangel beim Kauf bereits vorlag.


Das erste bezüglich Garantie ist falsch, denn das ist eine freiwillige Leistung, bei der der Hersteller festlegen was die Bedingungen seiner Garantie sind. Gewährleistung ist was ganz anderes und damit hat der Hersteller rein gar nichts zu tun. Das ist etwas was nur zwischen Verkäufer und Käufer stattfindet. Und auch hier ist der Zweitkäufer außen vor, da es gar keinen Vertrag zwischen ihm und den Verkäufer gibt. Zudem gibt es bei der Gewährleistung auch noch die Beweislastumkehr, auf die sich der Verkäufer nach 6 Monaten beziehen kann. Dann muss der Käufer beweisen, dass ein Mangel schon beim Kauf vorlag. Das dürfte schwer bis unmöglich sein. Wenn überhaupt hat der Zweitkäufer einen Anspruch gegen den, der ihn etwas verkauft hat. Nur bei Privatverkäufen kann man die Gewährleistung ausschließen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Mai 2016)

@at021971 hat es korrekt beschrieben. Im Falle des oben genannten E1 liegt die Gewährleistungspflicht beim (Privat-) verkäufer, unabhängig ob das Bike neu oder gebraucht ist. Als Privatperson kann er im Gegensatz zu einem Händler die Gewährleistung ausschließen. Die Garantie regelt der Hersteller, der es auf seiner HP unmissverständlich formuliert hat.

War jetzt zu faul um es selbst zu schreiben:

http://www.channelpartner.de/a/der-unterschied-zwischen-garantie-und-gewaehrleistung,2593115


----------



## Totengraeber (16. Mai 2016)

Bei einer freiwilligen Garantie (bestimme ich als Garantiegeber die Spielregeln) ist das so, die ist aber auch nicht lebenslang, sondern maximal 30 Jahre. Sonst kann ich nur sagen, BGB zur Hand nehmen und meine Kurzfassung hatte nicht den Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Mai 2016)

Mit einer lebenslangen Garantie zu werben ist nicht ganz unkritisch. Hat aber mit diesem Fall nichts zu tun.


----------



## Totengraeber (16. Mai 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Mit einer lebenslangen Garantie zu werben ist nicht ganz unkritisch. Hat aber mit diesem Fall nichts zu tun.


Man, es ging mir hier nur um Grundbegrifflichkeiten, wollte nicht auf Beschaffenheits- und Haltbarkeits-Garantie, etc. eingehen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Mai 2016)

Jetzt wirfst Du wieder einiges durcheinander. Nun belassen wir es aber bei dem bereits gesagten


----------



## Totengraeber (16. Mai 2016)

Einfach BGB in die Hand, einschlägige Urteile - Produkt-Haftung und Garantie, z.B. Oberlandesgericht Düsseldorf - und wird es gehen.


----------



## MB-Locke (16. Mai 2016)

Hey, ich wollte jetzt eigentlich keine Grundsatzdiskussionen heraufbeschwören... alles gut diesbezüglich
Sitzt man denn im neuen E1 genausogut "im Bike" wie beim alten? Ich habe eben nicht gleich nen Händler um die Ecke, der dann auch noch eines zum richtig Testen rausgeben würde. Sorry für meine nervige Fragerei


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (16. Mai 2016)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Was hat sich am E1 von 2014-2016 geändert (Geo, nicht Ausstattung)?



Hier mal zum Vergleich die Geodaten. Allerdings sind die Daten nur graue Theorie und geben bestenfalls eine Hilfe, ersetzen aber keine Probefahrt.

E1 2013 650b und E1 2013 26 Zoll







E1 27,5 Zoll 2014/2015






E1 27,5 Zoll 2016


----------



## [email protected] (16. Mai 2016)

Kleine Ergänzung noch zum 2013er E1 650b:

Im Katalog steht bei Hinterbaulänge 450mm. Man findet aber auch Angaben mit 445mm im Netz. Was davon stimmt...keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (16. Mai 2016)

..ich glaube, mit altem E1 meinst du das 2012/13 in 26"? Der Nachfolger mit fast gleicher GEO / Gewicht ist das G1 von 2014.

Das E1 danach empfinde ich als aufgebohrtes X1 von 2014 mit 650b. Denke das solltest du mal Testen. ..und berichten;-)


----------



## Totengraeber (16. Mai 2016)

Oder den Palandt, gibt ja auch Kommentare zum BGB, falls man das Gesetz mit Nebengesetzen insbesondere mit Einführungsgesetz (Auszug) und Verordnungen nicht sofort versteht. Das kein Unterschied zwischen Erst- und Folgebesitz in den Fristen und Behandlungen gemacht werden darf.


----------



## at021971 (16. Mai 2016)

http://mobil.n-tv.de/ratgeber/Gibt-es-eine-Rest-Garantie-article13695921.html

Hier steht alles ganz gut beschrieben. Inklusive eines kleinen Abstechers zu den lebenslangen Garantien von z.B. Cannondale und den damit verbundenen Ausschluss für Zweitbesitzer. Ausnahmen davon gibt es natürlich. Zum Beispiel gewährt Linn die 5 jährige Garantie jedem der das Gerät besitzt. Also auch den Zweit- oder Drittbesitzern.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Mai 2016)

seitenlange unsunniger kran.
mal telefoniren


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Mai 2016)

Gelten am Telefon andere Bedingungen?


----------



## MB-Locke (16. Mai 2016)

Danke euch auf jeden Fall für die schnelle u umfangreiche Info! Gibt es hier eigentlich jmd, der von E1 alt (2012-2013) in 26" auf E1 neu (ab 2014) mit 27,5" umgestiegen ist?

Bitte nicht streiten wg Garantie-Geschichten. Das wollte ich so nicht in Schwung bringen...

Ride on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## at021971 (16. Mai 2016)

Wir streiten hier eigentlich nie...das unterscheidet diese Gruppe von vielen anderen in diesem Forum...


----------



## Orakel (16. Mai 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Wir streiten hier eigentlich nie...das unterscheidet diese Gruppe von vielen anderen in diesem Forum...


Das heißt wir Diskutieren hier


----------



## heizer1980 (16. Mai 2016)

Und das in der Regel konstruktiv, ohne Ausfallend zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Mai 2016)

jaja, bin gerade am Gardasee so schön mit dem G1 runter geknattert und paar Bier geschlabbert.
Da wird der Kopf so schön frei und man denkt nur rein ans biken.
Keine Gewichte vergleichen, nix Enduro, kein Federweg, alles weg außer dem Fleck in der Hose.....


----------



## Bensemer (18. Mai 2016)

vielleicht ist das ja was


----------



## siem (20. Mai 2016)

36 upgrade


----------



## heizer1980 (20. Mai 2016)

Das Wochenende steht vor der Tür... Zeit um mal wieder auf's Rad zu steigen und Spaß zu haben.



 
Letzten Sonntag in Remouchamps


----------



## Orakel (20. Mai 2016)

frage in die Runde, fährt einer oder hat wer, schon einmal solche Griffe ans Bike montiert?
www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/product/gp1
Mich würde Interessieren wie das Lenkgefühl/verhalten ist.


----------



## at021971 (20. Mai 2016)

Bin solche Griffe schon mal gefahren und fand es eher unangenehm, da das Handgelenk zwar gut abgestützt werden, man aber den Lenker weniger gut im Griff hat. Selbst an einem CrossCountry Bike würde ich diese Griffe aufgrund von Kontrollverlust nicht fahren wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (20. Mai 2016)

Oke, schon mal die erste Erfahrung


----------



## noie95 (20. Mai 2016)

ich habe solche Griffe auch probiert und nach der zweiten Fahrt auf den Hometrails abgebaut und weggeworfen. ich hatte kein Gefühl mehr fürs Bike. dadurch das ich mich aufm bike bewege, ändert sich meine Handposition ständig sodass die "Stütze" im Griff immer an der falschen Stelle war. weiter hat mir die Hand weh getan beim bremsen weil die "Vorweitung der Handfläche die Finger schon vorspannt was beim bremsen ein echt schlechtes Gefühl macht und die Hand schneller verkrampft... zumindest bei mir.
Ich denke für lange Touren wo man immer in der selben Position hockt könnte das was bringen. Aber wenn du mal 2000km gefahren bist hat sich deine Hand auch so daran gewöhnt ohne die Griffe 
In meinen Augen Geldmacherei


----------



## 123disco (20. Mai 2016)

Habe bei den Griffen (GX) noch eher ein Taubheitsgefühl, als bei den runden Griffen. Irgendwo drückt es mir da einen Nerv durch das Flache erst recht ab. Unabhängig davon hat man bei ruppigen Abfahrten mindesten 1,5 Finger weniger zum Griff festhalten. Man kann nicht rummgreifen..und dies schon bei der MTB Version des GP; dem GX. Der GP ist da wohl noch wuchtiger. 

Mein Griff, den ich mir gerade für die Tour München - Verona vom MTB auf das Tourenrad schraube ist daher der GE1. (der GX kommt nur noch für Kurzstrecke in der Stadt dran, wenn der GE wieder ans MTB geht)


----------



## noie95 (20. Mai 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Das Wochenende steht vor der Tür... Zeit um mal wieder auf's Rad zu steigen und Spaß zu haben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 495344
> Letzten Sonntag in Remouchamps


geiles bild! und ein riesen bock!...


----------



## Orakel (20. Mai 2016)

mein Problem ist, dass mir auf dem R.R2 FS die Handgelenke nach ner Tour weh tun, an den Griffen (GA1) kann es nicht liegen, die fahre ich auch am X1.
Habe den Lenker jetzt anders positioniert, vlt bringt das was. Mit nem kürzeren Vorbau (50mm) hab ich auch schon gespielt, da wird das Handling Krotta schlecht. Das problem könnte am "langem" Oberrohr liegen, so dass mehr Gewicht auf dem Handgelenk liegt (X1 kürzer), mal schauen ob es besser wird


----------



## 123disco (20. Mai 2016)

Teste mal die GE1, die sind unterstützender, da etwas dicker und durch drehen gibt es diverse Griffoptionen.

Die GA1 sind sehr griffig und gut für's "harte", da man die gut umgreifen kann, aber dort habe ich auch eher Handgelenkprobleme.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Mai 2016)

Als erstes mal den Lenker so drehen dasd die GANZE Handfläche aifliegt.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (20. Mai 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> mein Problem ist, dass mir auf dem R.R2 FS die Handgelenke nach ner Tour weh tun, an den Griffen (GA1) kann es nicht liegen, die fahre ich auch am X1.
> Habe den Lenker jetzt anders positioniert, vlt bringt das was. Mit nem kürzeren Vorbau (50mm) hab ich auch schon gespielt, da wird das Handling Krotta schlecht. Das problem könnte am "langem" Oberrohr liegen, so dass mehr Gewicht auf dem Handgelenk liegt (X1 kürzer), mal schauen ob es besser wird



Was für nen Lenker hast denn drauf?
Den originalen CB?
Ich komme mit diesen Flat-Lenkern auch nicht klar.
Habe mir auf dem C1 auch einen Lenker mit etwas mehr Biegung (also nach hinten oben) drauf gemacht.
Das ergibt dann, wie von Rocky gesagt, eine gute Auflagefläche.


----------



## Orakel (20. Mai 2016)

Den CB hab ich als erstes getauscht (wie am X1)z.Z. fahre ich einen Reverse AM Carbon in 740mm breite.
Mach morgen mal ein Bild vom Lenker wie ich ihn ausgerichtet habe.


----------



## Andi_72 (20. Mai 2016)

Die Griffe hatte ich kurz dran (100km), und kam damit nicht klar.
Auch bei denen bekam ich kribbeln in den handballen, und vor allem empfand ich es als unangenehm, den Lenker nicht mehr komplett umgreifen zu können. die Hand wird flacher und somit kam ich nicht ganz um den Lenker rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (20. Mai 2016)

Diese GP1 Griffe hatte ich (wie der eine oder andere hier auch) mal kurz drauf und schnell wieder demontiert. 
Jetzt habe ich  (wie schon geschrieben) nen Lenker mit mehr Back- und Upsweep und die GE1 Griffe von Ergon.

Das ist der Lenker:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sixpack-racing-menace725-riser-lenker-rot-136521/wg_id-499


----------



## the donkey (20. Mai 2016)

Habe an beiden MT Zoom in 740mm mit ESI Extra Chunky Griffen und teste demnächst Thomson Trail C
Griffe find ich sehr angenehm zu fahren


----------



## egoibc (21. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand noch ein Ersatz-Schaltauge für ein 2014er G1 in 26 Zoll das er loswerden möchte?
Könnte auch für die Kettenführung E13 Heim2 eine Ersatzrolle gebrauchen. Hat das noch jemand im Keller liegen und braucht es nicht mehr?
Gerne PN.
Danke. Thomas


----------



## Fritzhorn (22. Mai 2016)

Mich verschlägt es die Woche nach Innsbruck. Der Hirsch hat auch seinen Platz im Kofferraum. Die ein und andere Tour habe ich mir bereits auf gpsies rausgesucht. Könnt ihr rund um Innsbruck irgendwelche Empfehlungen aussprechen? Strecken die man unbedingt mal gefahren sein muss? Fahrtechnisch darf es gerne bis inklusive S2, darüber hinaus eher nicht, sein.


----------



## Orakel (23. Mai 2016)

So habe ich ihn JETZT eingestellt (bin noch nicht zum fahren gekommen), davor waren die Griffe/Lenkerenden Waggrecht ausgerichtet


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. Mai 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> So habe ich ihn JETZT eingestellt (bin noch nicht zum fahren gekommen), davor waren die Griffe/Lenkerenden Waggrecht ausgerichtet



Sieht das nur so aus, oder sind die Lenkerenden wirklich nach Vorne - oben gerichtet? 
Wenn ja, dann würde ich den deutlich nach hinten drehen, so dass die Enden nach Hinten - oben zeigen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## 123disco (23. Mai 2016)

..sehr sportliche Lenkerausrichtung. Warum so extrem nach vorn? Das Spacertürmchen bringt doch schon ordentlich Höhe und der (Rennrad)Vorbau bringt dich weit genug nach vorn.

Evtl daher Schmerzen, da du 30% mehr vorn als bei X1 hängst  und somit mehr Gewicht auf Hand/Gelenke drückt.

Teste mal 60-80Grad mehr nach hinten.

..oder Check mal Muschi am Mittwoch Artikel über Bikefitting.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Mai 2016)

Ein Bild von der Seite würde etwas Klarheit bringen. Mir scheinen die Züge etwas kurz zu sein oder täuscht das? Hast Du mal li/re eingelenkt?


----------



## Orakel (24. Mai 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ein Bild von der Seite würde etwas Klarheit bringen. Mir scheinen die Züge etwas kurz zu sein oder täuscht das? Hast Du mal li/re eingelenkt?


Die Schaltzüge/Bremsleitung ist Originallänge und passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (24. Mai 2016)

Danke mal für die Rückmeldungen 
Den Lenker werde ich nach hinten/oben Drehen 
@123disco
Die Vermutung habe ich auch dass es an der gestreckten Sitzposition liegt mit mehr Gewicht auf den Handgelenken
Probieren geht über........


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Mai 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> Danke mal für die Rückmeldungen
> Den Lenker werde ich nach hinten/oben Drehen
> @123disco
> Die Vermutung habe ich auch dass es an der gestreckten Sitzposition liegt mit mehr Gewicht auf den Handgelenken
> Probieren geht über........



Das wird nicht nur die gestreckte Sitzposition sein, auch wenn die sicher den Bärenanteil an den Problemen hat.
Wenn der Lenker anders steht, wird das auch mehr Druck auf deinem äußeren Handballen generieren.


----------



## Bensemer (26. Mai 2016)

Kennt ihr das wenn man nach der Tour mal guckt was man so gefahren ist und stellt fest das es genau 999 Höhenmeter waren... 
Das war jetzt heute die zehnte Tour mit dem X1, 342 Kilometer und 7553 Höhenmeter kamen zusammen. Das Gerät macht echt Laune und hat mir Wege gezeigt an die sich das C1 nicht rangetraut hat


----------



## Andi_72 (26. Mai 2016)

Den Tacho einmal hochheben, und du hast die 1.000 ;-)))
Egal, Hauptsache draußen, Hauptsache biken!
Und 750hm auf zehn Touren ist doch super!
Mir fängt seid drei Wochen nach 400hm das Knie zu schmerzen an...hoffe bald wieder locker die 1000hm kurbeln zu können.

Und: der Sprung von cc auf am kann echt ne Menge ausmachen. War bei mir genauso. Zwar auch kopfsache, aber eben auch Geometrie usw.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. Mai 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Das Gerät macht echt Laune und hat mir Wege gezeigt an die sich das C1 nicht rangetraut hat



Dann hättest Du das C1 mal ganz zart auf diese Wege führen sollen


----------



## Bensemer (27. Mai 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Den Tacho einmal hochheben, und du hast die 1.000 ;-)))


Nee, dann fopp ich mich ja selbst...
Gute Besserung wegen deinem Knie! Fährst du Klickies? Wenn ja versuch doch mal Flats, auch wenn du dich eigentlich mit Klickies wohl fühlst. 
Ich bin auch auf so poplige Pedale umgestiegen und meine Probleme mit dem linken Knie sind zu 99% weg, auch im Alltag abseits vom Mtb. Ich habe ne "alte Kriegsverletzung" vom Unteroffizierslehrgang am Knie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (27. Mai 2016)

Das C1 HT ist mit Sicherheit ein schnelles Ding, das mit wenig Kraft vorwärts geht. Da hält ein X1 nicht mehr mit, zumindest nicht mit dem gleichen Kraftaufwand. Aber ich kann dir versprechen wenn du die Trails mit dem X1 schrubben willst, fällt dir der Krafteinsatz irgendwann nicht mehr auf. Zumindest bis wieder ein Tag kommt,  an dem du das C1 aus dem Schlaf weckst, um eine familienfreundliche Ausfahrt zu unternehmen. Da wirst du ein Aha Erlebnis haben
Geht mir immer so wenn ich vom G1 auf das R2 FS wechsel... puh geht das Ding mal nach vorn.


----------



## Bensemer (27. Mai 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> ...Zumindest bis wieder ein Tag kommt,  an dem du das C1 aus dem Schlaf weckst...


Das schläft nicht. Das hat diesen Monat auch gut 400 Kilometer. Die beiden wechseln sich etwas ab


----------



## heizer1980 (27. Mai 2016)

Ich bin bisher mit beiden erst 365km im Mai gefahren


----------



## Maledivo (27. Mai 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Das C1 HT ist mit Sicherheit ein schnelles Ding, das mit wenig Kraft vorwärts geht. Da hält ein X1 nicht mehr mit, zumindest nicht mit dem gleichen Kraftaufwand. Aber ich kann dir versprechen wenn du die Trails mit dem X1 schrubben willst, fällt dir der Krafteinsatz irgendwann nicht mehr auf. Zumindest bis wieder ein Tag kommt,  an dem du das C1 aus dem Schlaf weckst, um eine familienfreundliche Ausfahrt zu unternehmen. Da wirst du ein Aha Erlebnis haben
> Geht mir immer so wenn ich vom G1 auf das R2 FS wechsel... puh geht das Ding mal nach vorn.



Kenne es, hatte damals E1 FS und C1 FS gehabt, C1 FS fahre ich so gut wie nie!

An einem Tag wollte der Freund (fährt mit Hardtail) mit mir über Stadtautobahnen "spazierenfahren", da habe ich C1 FS (mit X-King) genommen, da dachte ich, ich hätte Motor am Bike eingebaut, der fährt bei Uphill richtig schnell.

Zum Glück habe ich momentan nix mehr zum Vergleichen - mein C1 wurde zum Teilespender für C1 meiner Frau. Da habe ich keine Ausreden mehr !

Gestern war cool, bei Uphill hat mich ein Carbon-Hardtail überholt - auf Trails ich dann ihn , aber mit langem Vorsprung !


----------



## Andi_72 (27. Mai 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Nee, dann fopp ich mich ja selbst...
> Gute Besserung wegen deinem Knie! Fährst du Klickies? Wenn ja versuch doch mal Flats, auch wenn du dich eigentlich mit Klickies wohl fühlst.
> Ich bin auch auf so poplige Pedale umgestiegen und meine Probleme mit dem linken Knie sind zu 99% weg, auch im Alltag abseits vom Mtb. Ich habe ne "alte Kriegsverletzung" vom Unteroffizierslehrgang am Knie...


Klar, du bedubbst dich offensichtlich, allerdings stimmt die tachoanzeige nie zu 100%. Luftdruck ändert sich, oder gps-Signal wandert.
Pedale werd ich mal testen, allerdings hab ichs auf allen Rädern...?


----------



## Andi_72 (27. Mai 2016)

War heute Mittag mal in Mülheim-kärlich und muss zwei Dinge sagen: 1. sehr schicker laden! 2. "haben-wollen " ist geweckt! Die Räder sehen in Natur ganz anders (besser) aus, als hier im Netz.
Blöd wenn am Ende des Kellers noch Geld übrig ist... ;-)


----------



## Orakel (27. Mai 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Blöd wenn am Ende des Kellers noch Geld übrig ist... ;-)


Noch blöder, wenn am Ende des Kellers noch Platz und Geld übrig ist


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. Mai 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Gestern war cool, bei Uphill hat mich ein Carbon-Hardtail überholt - auf Trails ich dann ihn , aber mit langem Vorsprung !



Das kann man als Kohlefasermopedfahrer noch verkraften wobei da einige Jungs auch wissen wie man schnell den Berg runter kommt.

Vor kurzem sind an mir und unserem Junior auf einem kleinen Asphaltverbindungsstück bergauf ein Rentnerehepaar mit ihren Pedelecs vorbei"geschossen". Trotz Kohlefaser und etwas Grundkondition hatten wir gegen die Einkaufskörbchenbikes  keine Chance. Sowas ist deprimierend  zumal in solchen Fällen auch ganz viel Training nichts nützt. Mit dem E1 hätte ich kopfseitig noch eine Ausrede parat gehabt.


----------



## Bensemer (27. Mai 2016)

Rentner mit Pedelecs gehen ja vielleicht noch. An mir fuhr letztens ein junger Bengel vorbei, der war höchstens 20. Es ging den Berg hoch, er fuhr freihändig und war am rauchen. An der Aussichtsplattform kam noch ein unqualifizierter Spruch was er doch für ein Held sei...

Mein C1 hat jetzt in den nicht ganz 2 Jahren 6500 Kilometer abgespult, das Tretlager macht Geräusche und die Kettenblätter haben etwas Karies. Jetzt fange ich an zu überlegen was ich mache. Kettenblätter, Kurbel, Schaltgruppe...?


----------



## Orakel (27. Mai 2016)

Gestern 46km/ 620Hm mit dem R2FS  die Handgelenke waren danach I.O,
Der Conti X-King rollt Sahnemässig gegenüber dem MKII


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (27. Mai 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Rentner mit Pedelecs gehen ja vielleicht noch. An mir fuhr letztens ein junger Bengel vorbei, der war höchstens 20. Es ging den Berg hoch, er fuhr freihändig und war am rauchen. An der Aussichtsplattform kam noch ein unqualifizierter Spruch was er doch für ein Held sei...
> 
> Mein C1 hat jetzt in den nicht ganz 2 Jahren 6500 Kilometer abgespult, das Tretlager macht Geräusche und die Kettenblätter haben etwas Karies. Jetzt fange ich an zu überlegen was ich mache. Kettenblätter, Kurbel, Schaltgruppe...?



Alternative....

Ein neues Bike


----------



## Andi_72 (27. Mai 2016)

Aber E-Bike, oder?  

@Bensemer : komplette Gruppe dürfte sich nur lohnen, wenn alles verschliessen ist, und beim Tretlager auch kein Fett mehr hilft..?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (28. Mai 2016)

Also...

Ich erzähle meiner Frau dann dass der Aufwand viiiieel zu hoch ist und ein neues Bike billiger ist.


----------



## Maledivo (28. Mai 2016)

War heute wieder biken - Sahnetag.

Leider mit Smartphone fotografiert, ...






Bodenverhältnisse optimal. Nur die abgenutzte DHR2 zeigt langsam die Grenzen. Gut zu wissen, dann ist die Planung einer Minon SS erledigt.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (28. Mai 2016)

Nach 2 Wochen Sanremo habe ich an der rechten Sattelstrebe das hier gefunden.

Was meint ihr?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Orakel (28. Mai 2016)

Schwer Zusagen, der Riss verläuft genau entlang dem Übergang Schweissraupe/Sattelstrebe, was auf einen " Riss" der Schweissnaht hin deuten "könnte".
Hätte aber zuerst Kontakt mit Rotwild aufgenommen .


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (28. Mai 2016)

Ging mir vor allem darum, zu erfragen, 
ob diese Stelle für Brüche bekannt ist.

Bisher hatte ich nur von gebrochenen Kettenstreben gelesen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Mai 2016)

Blank macgen znd nachschauen wie es darunter aussieht. 
Ich tippe auf eunenen Lackriss.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (29. Mai 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Blank macgen znd nachschauen wie es darunter aussieht.
> Ich tippe auf eunenen Lackriss.



Würde ich auch tippen, da der "Riss" unten bzw. innen genau in die Schweißraupe geht, und das wäre schon recht ungewöhnlich für nen Riss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Tips. 
Werde den Lackriss mal etwas beobachten und ggf. auch mal den Lack entfernen um drunter zu schauen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Orakel (29. Mai 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Blank macgen znd nachschauen wie es darunter aussieht.
> /QUOTE]
> ist ne Möglichkeit.
> Scalpel nehmen und probieren ob du den Lack abheben kannst.


noch nen Tip, markiere doch mit einem dünnen Lackstift den Anfang/Ende des Risses dann siehst ob er sich weiter ausweitet.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. Mai 2016)

Ich wäre froh, wenn mein E1-Rahmen noch so jungfräulich wäre 





Die Kette ist eh schon ordentlich gespannt beim SRAM X1, aber ich hab noch nichts gescheites zum Schützen gefunden, was nicht beim Entfernen für riesige Lackschäden sorgt. Den Kettenstrebenschutz muss ich jedenfalls vor dem nächsten Gardasee-Besuch im Juni austauschen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. Mai 2016)

Wenn Du ein Stück eines alten Schlauches drumwickelst und mit schwarzem Panzerband befestigst, können die meisten Abplatzer verhindert werden. Das habe ich fast an allen Bikes als unterste Lage.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (29. Mai 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh, wenn mein E1-Rahmen noch so jungfräulich wäre
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 497960
> 
> Die Kette ist eh schon ordentlich gespannt beim SRAM X1, aber ich hab noch nichts gescheites zum Schützen gefunden, was nicht beim Entfernen für riesige Lackschäden sorgt. Den Kettenstrebenschutz muss ich jedenfalls vor dem nächsten Gardasee-Besuch im Juni austauschen.



Die Ecke ist bei mir auch so zerschunden. Hab aber auch noch nix gefunden, was wirklich hält und nicht am Profil schleift.  
Und schmalere Reifen kommen nicht in Frage. Also habe ich mich einfach dran gewöhnt.


----------



## Andi_72 (29. Mai 2016)

Schlauch, gewebeband, kabelbinder..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. Mai 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Die Ecke ist bei mir auch so zerschunden. Hab aber auch noch nix gefunden, was wirklich hält und nicht am Profil schleift.
> Und schmalere Reifen kommen nicht in Frage. Also habe ich mich einfach dran gewöhnt.



Das ist auch mein Problem, hab hinten einen 2.4er Conti TK drauf und da ist echt nicht viel Platz über. Vielleicht kann ich ein zugeschnittenes Stück Schlauch mit Kabelbinder so befestigen, dass wenigstens oben und außen ein bisserl besser geschützt ist. Das ist eigentlich der einzige wirklich Nachteil des Rahmens, dass da hinten so wenig Reifenfreiheit ist. Aber einfach breiter machen würde auch nicht gehen, dann stört es beim Treten.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (29. Mai 2016)

Wollte immer schon mal so einen Gummilack probieren. 
Habs aber bisher immer vergessen vom Baumarkt mitzubringen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. Mai 2016)

Schlauch geht schnell und wenn das Tape nicht mehr hübsch aussieht ist es in wenigen Minuten erneuert. Kabelbinder kommt manchmal als Chainsuckverhinderer hinzu.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Mai 2016)

Selbstvulkanisierendes Tape vielleicht noch.
Ich würde aber eher zu einer Kefü greifen.


----------



## heizer1980 (29. Mai 2016)

Ein Bekannter hat da Schrumpfschlauch aus dem Elektrozubehör genommen. Müsste man halt mal kurz Werkzeug und Fön zur Hand nehmen. Alternative wäre Mudgard Tape.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Mai 2016)

Oder das Bike einfach richtig nutzen


----------



## Bastey_89 (30. Mai 2016)

Heey, kurze Frage und bitte nicht direkt über mich herfallen und mich lynchen  Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit das RE. 1, Modelljahr 2015, und bin z. Z. immer unsicherer, ob ich denn die richtige Größe gewählt habe. Ich bin 185 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 84 cm. Desto artgerechter ich das Wild fahre, desto mehr habe ich das Gefühl, gerade bei steilen Abfahrten mit scharfen Kurven, dass mir das Objekt der Begierde zu sperrig wirkt. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Größen? Und vorab, ja ich habe das Rad im Laden gekauft und mich beraten lassen und die meinten damals, zwischen L und XL


----------



## at021971 (30. Mai 2016)

Meiner Meinung wäre bei Deiner Größe und Schrittlänge XL keine passende Größe. Ich hätte sie eher zwischen M und L gesehen. Ich habe ein R.X1 FS 27.5" von 2015 in XL. Dabei bin ich aber 191 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 93 cm.

Thomas


----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. Mai 2016)

Das denk


at021971 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung wäre bei Deiner Größe und Schrittlänge XL keine passende Größe. Ich hätte sie eher zwischen M und L gesehen. Ich habe ein R.X1 FS 27.5" von 2015 in XL. Dabei bin ich aber 191 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 93 cm.
> 
> Thomas


Das denke ich auch.
Bin zwar "nur" 170m klein, habe aber 87er Schtittlänge.
Und für mich ist das L passend.

Oh Schreibfehler. Bin 178 klein.


----------



## Maledivo (30. Mai 2016)

Ich bin 1,78 m groß - SL 83 cm - M ist für mich beste!!! L wäre mir schon zu lang!

Bei Dir @Bastey_89 wäre L Optimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastey_89 (30. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank für die rasant schnellen Antworten! Sowas in der Art habe ich mir leider auch schon gedacht und stimme euch mit M/L bzw. eher L zu. Mhm jetzt muss ich nur überlegen, was ich da am besten machen kann. Hat jmd schonmal das Problem einer falschen Rahmengröße gehabt? Und wenn ja, was habt ihr dann mit dem falschen Rahmen bzw. dem Fahrrad gemacht? Wie kommt man da am besten sinnvoll aus der Sache raus?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Mai 2016)

Wollte am Samstag bei einem Fachhändler ein schönes E- Bike für meine Frau kaufen. Er sagte uns, dass die Rahmengröße völlig egal und die Geometrieangaben generell völliger Quatsch wären. Er verkaufe schon seit 25 Jahren Bikes und hätte genug Ahnung. 

Wenn ihr wissen wollt was passt, kann er bestimmt weiterhelfen


----------



## AMDude (30. Mai 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung wäre bei Deiner Größe und Schrittlänge XL keine passende Größe. Ich hätte sie eher zwischen M und L gesehen. Ich habe ein R.X1 FS 27.5" von 2015 in XL. Dabei bin ich aber 191 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 93 cm.
> 
> Thomas



Das kannst du aber nicht wirklich vergleichen, da das 2015 E1 in XL ein 48er Stattelrohr hat. War übrigens der Grund, warum ich auf den 2016er gewechselt habe. Mit dem 49er Stattelrohr bei XL plus längerem Reach fühle ich mich jetzt perfekt auf dem Bike mit meinen 190.
Aber ich denke auch, dass er zwischen den beiden größen ist, mit Tendenz zu L.


----------



## Maledivo (30. Mai 2016)

Bastey_89 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die rasant schnellen Antworten! Sowas in der Art habe ich mir leider auch schon gedacht und stimme euch mit M/L bzw. eher L zu. Mhm jetzt muss ich nur überlegen, was ich da am besten machen kann. Hat jmd schonmal das Problem einer falschen Rahmengröße gehabt? Und wenn ja, was habt ihr dann mit dem falschen Rahmen bzw. dem Fahrrad gemacht? Wie kommt man da am besten sinnvoll aus der Sache raus?



Evtl. XL Rahmen verkaufen und L Rahmen holen. Oder erst mal probieren als Komplettbike zu verkaufen?


----------



## Bensemer (30. Mai 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wollte am Samstag bei einem Fachhändler ein schönes E- Bike für meine Frau kaufen. Er sagte uns, dass die Rahmengröße völlig egal und die Geometrieangaben generell völliger Quatsch wären. Er verkaufe schon seit 25 Jahren Bikes und hätte genug Ahnung.
> 
> Wenn ihr wissen wollt was passt, kann er bestimmt weiterhelfen


Da müsste man mal das Veterinäramt hinschicken. Die machen den Laden dicht...


----------



## JuL (30. Mai 2016)

Bin mit meinem E1 in L sehr zufrieden und bin 180cm groß.


----------



## at021971 (30. Mai 2016)

AMDude schrieb:


> Das kannst du aber nicht wirklich vergleichen, da das 2015 E1 in XL ein 48er Stattelrohr hat...


 Das R.X1 FS 27.5" 2015 auch.

Thomas


----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. Mai 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Da müsste man mal das Veterinäramt hinschicken. Die machen den Laden dicht...



Zumindest sollte man diesen "Fachhandel" öffentlichen benennen,  damit der nicht noch einem ahnungslosen Neubiker den  Einstieg völlig vermiest.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Mai 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Da müsste man mal das Veterinäramt hinschicken. Die machen den Laden dicht...



Der war noch besser: Eine Federgabel darf auf keinen Fall von oben durch den Fahrer belastet werden, dann geht sie kaputt. Schließlich sind mechanische Bauteile drin, die verschleißen. Wer was anderes erzählt hat keine Ahnung.

Damit war noch lange nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht. Ich sagte immer nur "Aha" 

Weiß auch nicht ob es am Wetter gelegen hat oder der Chef unter Drogen stand. Dass so einer überhaupt Hirsche verkaufen darf ....immerhin hatte er ein sicheres Auftreten trotz völliger Ahnungslosigkeit. Der hätte ihr auch ein Pferd angedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Mai 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Zumindest sollte man diesen "Fachhandel" öffentlichen benennen....



Das darf man leider nicht. 

Was uns irritiert, war für ihn wohl Total Normal


----------



## 123disco (30. Mai 2016)

..man darf aber "empfehlen" und positiv bewerten:
Händler xy war stets um gutes Verhältnis zur Kundin und um fachliche Kompetenz bemüht.
Wir Danken und wünschen dem Fachhändler alles Gute für seine berufliche Zukunft

..Ps. Leider hat sich auf dem Weg zum Gardasee meine Meinung zu E-Bikefahrern nicht wirklich gebessert. Die motorbefreiten Radler grüßen nett, respektieren Wanderbegeisterte, bewegen sich schwitzend in artgerechter Bekleidung und haben immer ein Lächeln bei jedem erreichten Höhenmeter .. wenn der Akku zurneige geht, werden die anderen manchmal  auch nett;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Mai 2016)

"Er erkannte die ihm gestellten Aufgaben in einer angemessenen Zeit."


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. Mai 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wollte am Samstag bei einem Fachhändler ein schönes E- Bike für meine Frau kaufen. Er sagte uns, dass die Rahmengröße völlig egal und die Geometrieangaben generell völliger Quatsch wären. Er verkaufe schon seit 25 Jahren Bikes und hätte genug Ahnung.



So sehr ich jeden Menschen feiere, der aktiv etwas für die Befreiung vom Giftgas in unseren Städten tut, so überrascht bin ich immer wieder was für weltfremde, kundenfeindliche Vollpfosten in vielen Bike-Läden die Ansagen machen und das ist leider nicht die Ausnahme.


----------



## 123disco (30. Mai 2016)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips.
> Werde den Lackriss mal etwas beobachten und ggf. auch mal den Lack entfernen um drunter zu schauen.
> 
> Ride on
> Chris


..du suchst doch nur ne Grund den G1 Rahmen mit gutem Gewissen durchzubekommen:


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (31. Mai 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..du suchst doch nur ne Grund den G1 Rahmen mit gutem Gewissen durchzubekommen:



Apropos, passt in das 26" G1 von 2014/15 der gleiche Float X wie im 2011er E1 oder ist das ein anderer/längerer Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Mai 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..man darf aber "empfehlen" und positiv bewerten:
> Händler xy war stets um gutes Verhältnis zur Kundin und um fachliche Kompetenz bemüht.....



Kurz vorm Smiley kann der aufmerksame Leser an 2 Worten herausfinden um wen es sich handelt. Der Name des Ladens ist offensichtlich sein Motto.

Es gab bis auf das " Hallo" am Anfang in jedem folgenden Satz nur Highlights. Ich denke dass es in unserer Zeitrechnung für ihn keine Möglichkeiten mehr für ein erfolgreiches Bemühen geben wird. Der ist ja sowas von neben der Spur.....zum Glück gibt es ausreichend Alternativen.


----------



## Andi_72 (31. Mai 2016)

So "Beratungsgespräche" erlebt man in einem großen Laden bei uns auch. "Wenn Ihnen der Rahmen zu klein ist, können wir einen längeren Vorbau nehmen!", "federgabeln werden überbewertet, dass meiste erledigt Ihr Körper!"
Sowas ist dann zeg-Grosshändler. Die verkaufen pure Masse.


----------



## Bensemer (31. Mai 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Das darf man leider nicht.


Man darf es nicht aber wenn man was schreibt passiert auch nichts.
Ich bin noch in einem anderen Forum tätig in dem es um Sammelobjekte in allen €-Bereichen geht. Da werden regelmäßig Händler an den Pranger gestellt und sie können nichts tun. Manchmal verschwindet mal ein Beitrag wieder aber sonst passiert nichts. 
Wenn das erlaubt wäre hätte ich mein C1 wahrscheinlich auch nicht im Stadtler gekauft. Naja, zumindest passt da die Rahmengröße...


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Apropos, passt in das 26" G1 von 2014/15 der gleiche Float X wie im 2011er E1 oder ist das ein anderer/längerer Dämpfer?


Passt


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (31. Mai 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..du suchst doch nur ne Grund den G1 Rahmen mit gutem Gewissen durchzubekommen:



Durchschaut


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2016)

passt alles vom E1 bis auf den Umwerfer.
Und hinten 142er Achse.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2016)

und der Float X2 passt sogar


----------



## AMDude (31. Mai 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das R.X1 FS 27.5" 2015 auch.
> 
> Thomas



Stimmt, mein Fehler. Nehme alles zurück!


----------



## at021971 (31. Mai 2016)

Wobei noch einmal darauf hingewiesen werden sollte, dass nicht die Sitzrohrlänge der entscheidende Faktor für die Wahl einer Rahmengröße ist, sondern die Oberrohrlänge. Denn diese lässt sich nur in sehr engen Grenzen über die Vorbaulänge anpassen. Hingegen lässt sich die Sitzrohrlänge sehr gut über die Länge der Sattelstütze bedarfsgerecht anpassen ohne allzu große negative Einflüsse zu fürchten.

Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2016)

denke man muss sich mittlerweile eher mit stack und reach auseinander setzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (31. Mai 2016)

Ist sicherlich richtig. Aber dieses sind relativ neue Maße, zu denen vielen einfach Erfahrungswerte fehlen werden. Und ohne diese, ist eine Einschätzung der passenden Rahmengröße dann nur sehr schwer möglich. Zudem bewegen sich der Reach, nimmt man z.B. mal Rotwild R.R2 FS 29“, R.X1 FS 27.5“ und R.E1 FS 27.5“, nahezu im Gleichschritt mit der Oberrohrlänge.

Thomas


----------



## siem (31. Mai 2016)

Ich bin 1,85 und fühle mich auf meinem 
E1 in Größe L sehr wohl. Hätte nur gerne statt der 125mm dropper post 150 mm, die gabs 2014 noch nicht.


----------



## the donkey (31. Mai 2016)

Neuer LRS und Gabel auf 100mm runter sowie Cockpit angepaßt


----------



## Orakel (31. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Mai 2016)

Sehr schön


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. Juni 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> passt alles vom E1 bis auf den Umwerfer.
> Und hinten 142er Achse.



Danke für die Info, einen Umwerfer habe ich am E1 sowieso nicht mehr dran 
Dann dürften alle Teile passen und mit der 142er Achse muss ich mal schauen ob meine Easton-M1-Nabe da schon kompatibel ist oder ich einen neuen Einsatz bzw. Innenachse brauche.

Eine Sattelstütze mit innenverlegten Zügen wird wahrscheinlich nicht ohne weiteres kompatibel sein, oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Juni 2016)

muss das Loch wahrscheinlich selbst bohren. 
Gibt eine Anleitung von Rotwild, auch das Gummi gibt es dort.
Ist easy,  hab ich auch gemacht


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. Juni 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> muss das Loch wahrscheinlich selbst bohren.
> Gibt eine Anleitung von Rotwild, auch das Gummi gibt es dort.
> Ist easy,  hab ich auch gemacht



Nachdem das Kontaktformular von Rotwild momentan kaputt ist ("mailbox unavailable"), hast du zufällig diese Anleitung?


----------



## at021971 (1. Juni 2016)

Wie wäre es mit [email protected]? Ich kann Dir per PM auch die eMail von Ole oder Peter geben.

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. Juni 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit [email protected]? Ich kann Dir per PM auch die eMail von Ole oder Peter geben.



Die kaputte Mailbox war [email protected], dann probier ich die andere mal


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. Juni 2016)

Ich möchte mir mit einem 2014/15er G1 Rahmen eine etwas bergauftauglichere Alternative zu meinem E1 aufbauen.
Nun suche ich noch eine passende Gabel, die gut mit dem Fox Float X harmoniert.
Was haltet ihr denn von den halbwegs aktuellen Rock Shox Lyric RC2DH mit Stahlfeder, 170 mm Federweg und 2370 g Gewicht:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...arz-matt-170-mm-1-5-tapered-PM-QR20-o1274298/

Würde das gut dazu passen?
Die Dämpfung ist angeblich eine "an die BoXXer angelehnte Mission-Control-DH-Dämpfung.", was ja nicht schlecht klingt, da die BoXXer WC die einzige leichte Alternative gewesen wäre zu meiner schweren 888er Doppelbrücke, die mir momentan einfällt.

Ich mag ein sehr, sehr feines Ansprechverhalten ohne Losbrechmoment und sie sollte auch heftige, steile Rüttelpisten wie den Sentiero 409 am Gardasee gut abkönnen, ohne dass man danach eine Handgelenks-OP benötigt 
Wie sie in Anliegern performt und sowas ist mir völlig egal, da reicht mir alles was aktuelle Gabeln zu bieten haben vollkommen aus.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Juni 2016)

Zur Gabel
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/artic...pike-rct3-solo-air-vs-fox-36-float-rc2-45885/


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. Juni 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Zur Gabel
> http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/artic...pike-rct3-solo-air-vs-fox-36-float-rc2-45885/



Würdest du eine Pike-Luftgabel am G1 empfehlen? Die Einbaulänge ist immerhin 3 cm weniger als z.B. bei der Totem.
Vom Gewicht natürlich sehr interessant an einem Super-Enduro


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Juni 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Würdest du eine Pike-Luftgabel am G1 empfehlen? Die Einbaulänge ist immerhin 3 cm weniger als z.B. bei der Totem.
> Vom Gewicht natürlich sehr interessant an einem Super-Enduro


Nein, das sollte nur als Entscheidungshilfe dienen.
Pike und Lyrik arbeiten sehr sehr ähnlich.

Ich fahre übrigens die 36er Float RC2 mit 180mm, eingebaut und vergessen.
Wiegt etwa 1.980g und kann mit 20er und 15er Achse gefahren werden.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. Juni 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nein, das sollte nur als Entscheidungshilfe dienen.
> Pike und Lyrik arbeiten sehr sehr ähnlich.
> 
> Ich fahre übrigens die 36er Float RC2 mit 180mm, eingebaut und vergessen.
> Wiegt etwa 1.980g und kann mit 20er und 15er Achse gefahren werden.



Könnte ich eine 27,5er Pike verbauen, wenn ich näher an eine optimale Einbauhöhe kommen möchte oder ist da noch mehr anders als bei der 26er?
Mir ist die Pike ganz sympathisch, ich hätte gerne eine möglichst einfach einzustellende Gabel ohne Schnickschnack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Juni 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Könnte ich eine 27,5er Pike verbauen, wenn ich näher an eine optimale Einbauhöhe kommen möchte oder ist da noch mehr anders als bei der 26er?
> Mir ist die Pike ganz sympathisch, ich hätte gerne eine möglichst einfach einzustellende Gabel ohne Schnickschnack.


Eine 27,5er Gabel hat in der Regel einen anderen nachlauf, sprich das Bike wird zappeliger.
Und wenn man das noch mit 160mm Einbauhöhe kombiniert- ich würde es nicht machen.

Das Bike ist mit 180mm sehr ausgeglichen, daran würde ich nix ändern.


----------



## Maledivo (2. Juni 2016)

Bei Schaltwerk kostet G1 mittlerweile nur noch 699,- €. Ohne Steuersatz, Dämpfer.

Alle Größen noch verfügbar (S, M, L).


----------



## 123disco (2. Juni 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir mit einem 2014/15er G1 Rahmen eine etwas bergauftauglichere Alternative zu meinem E1 aufbauen.
> Nun suche ich noch eine passende Gabel, die gut mit dem Fox Float X harmoniert.
> Was haltet ihr denn von den halbwegs aktuellen Rock Shox Lyric RC2DH mit Stahlfeder, 170 mm Federweg und 2370 g Gewicht:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...arz-matt-170-mm-1-5-tapered-PM-QR20-o1274298/
> ...


Vertue ich mich oder solltest du dir lieber ein aktuelles E1 aufbauen. Da passt Pike und du bist bergtauglicher.

Das neue 2014er G1 (2015er ist so ein schwarzes mit 27,5) ist doch die kurze Variante deines E1 und generell unbergtauglicher als das alte 2011er. Eher das 2011 als Bergziege und das G1 mit DoppelBrücke..?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Juni 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> Vertue ich mich oder solltest du dir lieber ein aktuelles E1 aufbauen. Da passt Pike und du bist bergtauglicher.
> 
> Das neue 2014er G1 (2015er ist so ein schwarzes mit 27,5) ist doch die kurze Variante deines E1 und generell unbergtauglicher als das alte 2011er. Eher das 2011 als Bergziege und das G1 mit DoppelBrücke..?



Genau das wollte ich euch auch fragen.
Hinzu kommt, dass ich mir das G1 in Rahmengröße L hole, da ich mit dem E1 in M immer eine Sattelstütze mit Setback gebraucht habe.
Insofern bin ich dankbar über jeden Hinweis welche der beiden ich nun besser als Bergziege aufbaue und welches als Downhiller.
Da ich den alten Dämpfer noch hab, eine nagelneue XT-Bremse und auch einen übrigen LRS sowie Kurbel, ist es kein großer Aufwand beide parallel zu betreiben.

Ein aktuelles E1 ist allerdings keine Alternative, es sollte schon mit Lyrik und Float X mit 170/180mm sein, zudem habe ich alle Parts für 26" wie Reifen und LRS.


----------



## heizer1980 (2. Juni 2016)

Also mal ehrlich, das G1 geht schon super stabil den Berg hoch. Fahre es in M und bevor die Front steigt, muss ich absteigen. Grundsätzlich war es in der Vergangenheit immer so, dass eine Stütze mit Setback eher kontraproduktiv war, was die Kletterfähigkeit der Rotwilds angeht. War bei meinem C1 so und auch das 13/ E1 vom Kumpel stieg früher als meins ohne Setback. Am G1 habe ich es nicht probiert. Aber ich würde das E1 lassen wie es ist wenn du es hauptsächlich für den Abwährtsspaß nutzt und das G1 dann in L nehmen ohne diesen Setback Murks. Wie gesagt, kurze Steigungen bis 24% habe ich damit schon gefahren und es geht vorne nix hoch. Natürlich muss ich dann in den Lenker beißen aber länger bei den 24% oder steiler und ich muss schieben weil die Kraft dafür nicht da ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Juni 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich euch auch fragen.
> Hinzu kommt, dass ich mir das G1 in Rahmengröße L hole, da ich mit dem E1 in M immer eine Sattelstütze mit Setback gebraucht habe.
> Insofern bin ich dankbar über jeden Hinweis welche der beiden ich nun besser als Bergziege aufbaue und welches als Downhiller.
> Da ich den alten Dämpfer noch hab, eine nagelneue XT-Bremse und auch einen übrigen LRS sowie Kurbel, ist es kein großer Aufwand beide parallel zu betreiben.
> ...


Ich kann dir da nicht wirklich folgen?
Fahre es in M, ohne Seatback, 40er Vorbau, 8 Grad Lenker- nur um mal den Anfang der ganzen Variabelen zu machen....
Es ist eigentlich ein wenidigeres E1 bei dem man etwas anders fahren muss/ sollte.

Bergauf kommt zwar das Vorderrad etwas früher hoch, aber da lehnt man sich eine Spur mehr nach vorne. Das ist so wenig, dass ich es nur bei meinen ersten beiden Touren wahrgenommen habe.

ABER, du solltest auch bedenken dass das Vorderrad nach einer Mulde leichter hoch kommt.
Da ändert man doch auch automatisch die Fahrtechnik?

Ich halte solche Diskussionen eigentlich kaum zielführend.

Es ist oft zu beobachten, dass ein Biker zwar ein neues Bike sucht, aber eigentlich das Fahrverhalten beim alten bleiben soll?
Nicht so lange nachdenken, machen...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Juni 2016)

Naja ich habe quasi einen 2011er E1 Rahmen in M und daneben einen 2014er G1 Rahmen in L.
Da fragt man sich logischerweise welches von beiden man als Bergziege und welches als Downhiller aufbaut 
Ich mach das aber vermutlich auch vom Gewicht abhängig und vom Radstand. Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, dass das G1 mit den kürzeren Streben eher als Bergziege taugt, weil ich es beim Downhiller mag wenn er wie auf Schienen fährt.
Steigungen über 20 % fahr ich normalerweise eh nicht, von daher ist das mit dem Vorderrad für mich irrelevant.


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Juni 2016)

Um dich ganz zu verwirren.... 

Ich hatte ein 2012er E1 in L mit 30mm Vorbau, 12 ° Lenker, ohne Setback und Fox 36 Talas - das Teil war von der Sitzposition super tourentauglich, bergab wie auf Schienen aber alles andere als wendig und verspielt. Die Absenkfunktion der Talas wurde höchstens bei Nutzung des Singletrailers benötigt.

Seit dieser Saison fahre ich ein 2013er G1 in M mit 50mm Vorbau, 12 ° Lenker, ohne Setback und ebenfalls Fox Talas 36. Das Bike ist von der Sitzposition eher gedrungen (gut das OR ist auch 20mm kürzer) aber immer noch tourentauglich ABER bergab fährt es sich zwar dank des fast ident. Radstandes ebenso wie auf Schienen fühlt sich aber jedoch für mich wesentl. verspielter an. Hingegen ohne Nutzung der Absenkfunktion der Talas möchte ich das Bike bergauf nicht fahren wollen.

Von daher finde ich, dass unabhängig des Aufbaues der Bikes die Eigenschaften dieser beiden Modelle zu nahe beieinander sind. Es wäre für mich bei beiden Aufbauvarianten weder Fisch noch Fleisch  - wie gesagt für mich


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. Juni 2016)

Versteh ich jetzt nicht, wieso sind die beiden als Enduro aufgebaut weder Fisch noch Fleisch?
Ich hab mit dem E1 auf Touren bisher auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir daher gut vorstellen das abzuspecken für längere Touren mit mehr Höhenmetern.
Das G1 kann man auf jeden Fall gut als Freerider aufbauen, soviel steht fest.
Die Frage ist halt ob das längere Oberrohr eher auf Tour oder beim Downhill für mich Vorteile bringt. Muss ich wohl ausprobieren


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Juni 2016)

Ist ja nur meine Meinung aber weder das 2012er E1 in ner Leichtbauvariante mit Pike etc. wird ein leichtfüßiges Enduro noch das 2014er G1 mit DC ein DH Bike... 

Wie auch immer - letztendl. ist das subjektive Empfinden bei jedem anders. Von daher bau dir das Bike nach deinem Gusto auf. Solange es für dich passt ist doch alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2016)

Das 2012er E1 hatte hinten 175 oder 180mm  Federweg, die würde ich nicht mit einer 160mm Gabel beschneiden.
Zudem kommen die Kurbeln dem Boden noch näher.
Und das Gewicht einer 180er Fox und einer 160er Pike ist etwa identisch, und die 180er Fox baut keine 2cm höher als die 160er Pike!

Im Vergleich zum E1 2012 hat das G1 2014/2015 etwa 300g abgespeckt.


----------



## casir (4. Juni 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum E1 2012 hat das G1 2014/2015 etwa 300g abgespeckt.



Ich spiele zur Zeit auch mit dem Gedanken meinen E1 Rahmen durch einen G1 Rahmen zu ersetzen....

Hintergrund: Ich bin mit dem E1 (2012) super happy...habe es noch um eine 36er Float mit 180mm und eine KS Sattelstütze mit 150mm Hub ergänzt. 
Das einzige was ich mir die ganze Zeit noch gewünscht hätte ist etwas mehr Verspieltheit bzw Wendigkeit.

Nun meine Frage an alle die sowohl das E1 (2012) als auch das G1 (2014/2015) kennen:
Liege ich richtig in der Annahme, dass wenn ich alle Teile von meinem E1 an das G1 umbauen, würde ich ein 300 Gramm leichteres Enduro bekomme welches etwas wendiger beziehungsweise verspielter ist?


----------



## Maledivo (4. Juni 2016)

@casir 

Siehe:



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> passt alles vom E1 bis auf den Umwerfer.
> Und hinten 142er Achse.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Juni 2016)

casir schrieb:


> Ich spiele zur Zeit auch mit dem Gedanken meinen E1 Rahmen durch einen G1 Rahmen zu ersetzen....
> 
> Hintergrund: Ich bin mit dem E1 (2012) super happy...habe es noch um eine 36er Float mit 180mm und eine KS Sattelstütze mit 150mm Hub ergänzt.
> Das einzige was ich mir die ganze Zeit noch gewünscht hätte ist etwas mehr Verspieltheit bzw Wendigkeit.
> ...


So ist es.
Umwerfer uns Achsbreite sind anders.
Schaltwerk ist Direkt Mount fällt mir noch ein.
Bei Shimano ist das kein Problem, da lässt man nur was weg.


----------



## casir (4. Juni 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> So ist es.
> Umwerfer uns Achsbreite sind anders.
> Schaltwerk ist Direkt Mount fällt mir noch ein.
> Bei Shimano ist das kein Problem, da lässt man nur was weg.



Danke für die Info...


----------



## 123disco (5. Juni 2016)

..beim G1 Rahmenpreis spielen wohl viele mit Wechselgedanken.

Aber nicht zu vergessen ist, dass verspielter auch unruhiger im Downhill. Das olle E1 liegt wie ein DownhillEnduroPanzer - wie hier und in einem der wenigen Tests beschrieben, schiebt es das G1 mit 20mm kürzerem Heck wohl fixer aus der schnellen Kurve und es hebt die Front einfacher ( gewollt oder ungewollt)...hab es leider nur kurz getestet...

Ich frag mich, warum das alte E1 in allen Tests seinerzeit gelobt wurde und bald partout nicht mehr zu bekommen war, das G1 aber nie so recht Verbreitung fand und nun so günstig rausgehen muss?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Juni 2016)

Das E1 wurde geändert weil die Kettenstreben auf dem Papier zu lang waren.
Zu der Zeit war es inn kurze Streben zu haben.
Wie das E1 sich gefahren hat war egal, dievStreben waren nicht cool.

So war das mit den absurt tiefen Lenkern, mit denen man halb im Handstand unterwegs war.
Und dann plötzlich kamen stark gekröpfte Lenker um das wieder auszugleichen.

Derzeit muss das Oberrohr lang sein, der Lenkwinkel superflach.
Ob diese von den Rennfahrern abgeschaute Geo uns Ottonormalverbrauchern taugt?

Wir lassen uns halt stark beeinflussen....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Juni 2016)

Das Wasser ist abgelaufen, die Sonne scheint auch wieder .
Ab auf die Piste - egal wie lang das Oberrohr ist


----------



## Mainbiker363 (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

bin am überlegen, ob ich jetzt noch das 2016er X1 bestellen soll, oder doch noch abwarten was 2017 kommt.

Hat jemand (mal abgesehen vom X2) Informationen?

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (7. Juni 2016)

Habe heute mal das X1 Modell 2016 angefragt.

Gabel würde ich auf TALAS umbauen lassen.

Das Bike würde die EVO version sein.

Die Kassette 11-44 Zähne vorne 36/28


----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. Juni 2016)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin am überlegen, ob ich jetzt noch das 2016er X1 bestellen soll, oder doch noch abwarten was 2017 kommt.
> 
> ...



Na ich würde mir ein 2016er Modell holen. 
Wer weiß, wann die "Innovationen" des neuen Jahres lieferbar sind. (Vor allem: was soll in 2017 grundlegend anders werden?)


----------



## AMDude (7. Juni 2016)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Habe heute mal das X1 Modell 2016 angefragt.
> 
> Gabel würde ich auf TALAS umbauen lassen.
> 
> ...



Warum willst du bei einem X1 auf ne Talas umrüsten? Das solltest du dir imo nochmal überlegen. Bei dem Federweg und der Geo halte ich das persönlich für unnötig.


----------



## 123disco (7. Juni 2016)

..ich bin echt sowas von oldskool? 11-44 und 36/28!

Da muss ich dringend nochmal Nähmaschinenkurs machen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Juni 2016)

Jetzt weiß ich auch warum mein altes X1 so schnell ist. Das liegt nicht an mir sondern an der Übersetzung 

Auch wenn ein X1 nicht zum Tempobolzen gedacht ist, geht doch etwas Spaß verloren - oder? 

@Mainbiker363 Warum willst Du die Gabel auf Talas umbauen lassen? Bin wie @AMDude der Meinung, dass es unnötig ist. Nutze die Absenkung an meinem X1 so gut wie nie und wenn doch, ärgere ich mich über das Gefühl, plötzlich gegen einen viel höheren Widerstand zu treten. Als eine wirkliche Kletterhilfe empfinde ich es nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Juni 2016)

talas oder float nehmen sich aktuell von der Performance nix.
kannst du frei entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (8. Juni 2016)

@Mainbiker363 
...fahre ja das X1 2016 und ehrlich, die Talas brauchst du wirklich nicht. Die Fox 34 Factory ist wirklich super, habe meine Gabel auf 150mm umbauen lassen (nach Genehmigung von ADP) und auch bis 20% Steigung geht die Front nicht hoch...   gut, lange halte ich die Prozentzahl nicht durch und danach geht mir eh die Puste aus


----------



## Brezensalzer (8. Juni 2016)

Hi Rotwildgemeinde,

zur Zeit gibt's ja günstig Rahmen vom X1 FS 27.5 Modell 2015. Möchte mir einen zulegen, schwanke aber noch wegen der Rahmengröße. Bin 182 cm groß, mit Schrittlange 85 cm. Das wär rechnerisch ein Rahmen in L.

Fahre aber zur Zeit Hardtails und ein Fully mit ca. 60 cm Oberrohr (horizontal gemessen) und Vorbauten um 10 - 11 cm, ohne allzu gestreckt zu sitzen.  Der X1 FS Rahmen in L hat auch eine Oberrohrlänge von 605 mm, aber soll ich das Teil (All Mountain Fully) mit einem 10 cm Vorbau fahren? Vorbauten für Fullys (All Mountain bis Enduro) sollten doch kürzer sein?

Der XL-Rahmen wiederum wäre 25 mm länger und mit 480 mm Sitzrohrlänge m.E. schon noch fahrbar.

Was habt denn Ihr für Vorbaulängen, bzw. was ist da standardmäßig dran?

Gruß Brezensalzer


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juni 2016)

Rahmengröße L mit 50-60mm Vorbsu passt bestens.


----------



## Maledivo (9. Juni 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Rahmengröße L mit 50-60mm Vorbsu passt bestens.



Jepp. So ist das.

Hatte auch ne X1 in L als Probebike gehabt, natürlich auch auf Hometrails gefahren. Bin 4 cm kleiner und SL 3 cm kürzer als @Brezensalzer und da war für mich grenzwertig, ab 1,80 m wäre L mit 50/60 mm Vorbau optimal.

Also für @Brezensalzer ist L mit 50/60 mm


----------



## Brezensalzer (9. Juni 2016)

Danke für die Tipps. Ich bin immer noch am Grübeln und messe mal alle meine Bikes nach ...

Problem ist eben, dass ich hier nicht die Möglichkeit habe, das X1 FS zumal in Version 2015 Probe zu fahren. 

Sitzt Ihr dann eher aufrecht auf dem Bike? Ich glaube, bei meiner Armlänge ist 60 cm Oberrohr mit 6 cm Vorbau schon fast Hollandrad  ...


----------



## Maledivo (9. Juni 2016)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps. Ich bin immer noch am Grübeln und messe mal alle meine Bikes nach ...
> 
> Problem ist eben, dass ich hier nicht die Möglichkeit habe, das X1 FS zumal in Version 2015 Probe zu fahren.
> 
> Sitzt Ihr dann eher aufrecht auf dem Bike? Ich glaube, bei meiner Armlänge ist 60 cm Oberrohr mit 6 cm Vorbau schon fast Hollandrad  ...



Vielleicht fährst Du mal zum Rotwild Outlet Shop und testest dort X1 in L. Dann hast mehr Gewissheit als wenn du nur auf Papier studierst, der macht nur Kopfzerbrechen.

Mit XC Bike fährt man gestreckter als mit AM.

Damals hatte ich C1 FS (XC Bike) in M, Standard war 90 mm Vorbau und am Ende lande ich bei 50 mm, fahre jedoch viel auf Trails.

Kannst nach Probefahrt das Rad direkt mitnehmen  und Dein Kopf dankt Dir


----------



## Mainbiker363 (9. Juni 2016)

Danke für Eure Infos und Unterstützung.

Letzter Stand (ungeklärt)

Gibt es 2017 noch eine Talas?

In der Modelvorschau finde ich nichts.

@Rocky 
Weist Du was darüber?

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Juni 2016)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Sitzt Ihr dann eher aufrecht auf dem Bike? Ich glaube, bei meiner Armlänge ist 60 cm Oberrohr mit 6 cm Vorbau schon fast Hollandrad  ...



Orientiere Dich nicht daran, wie andere auf dem Bike sitzen. DU musst die für dich geeignete Position finden, egal wie es optisch aussieht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juni 2016)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Infos und Unterstützung.
> 
> Letzter Stand (ungeklärt)
> 
> ...



Mir ist zumindest nicht bekannt dass sie wegfallen wprde.
Warum auch?

Derzeit sind doch nur neue Prokukte vorgestellt worden.


----------



## Orakel (10. Juni 2016)

Projekt gegen schmerzende Handgelenke ist am Start
Mein Händler hat mir ne 34er Fox Float mit 130mm FW (bevor fragen kommen, Freigabe von Rotwild habe ich ) zur Verfügung gestellt.
Rein von der Einbauhöhe (50mm mehr wie bei meiner verbauten 32er Float) kommt sie eher nicht in frage, probehalber bau ich sie trotzdem mal ein, wird wahrscheinlich ein Chopperfeeling sein
Daher eine RS SID RCT3 in 120mm bestellt , Tunenabe auf QR15 Umbauen, warten auf Gabel.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (10. Juni 2016)

Wird bestimmt gut bin gespannt
Mein C1 kommt langsam auch zur Endmontage
Wenn es mal nicht permanent regnen würde wenn man mal Zeit hat
Deshalb heute ausgenutzt


----------



## heizer1980 (10. Juni 2016)

Du wartest dich nicht auf Sonnenschein... Das sch.... Wetter nutzen und flott das C1 zusammen schrauben. Wenn die Sonne kommt, schnappen und auf Einstellungsfahrt gehen. Also hier die Hausaufgaben für Heute Abend: Radl fertigstellen... Sollte keine 45 Minuten mehr brauchen. 

Aber bis hierhin schonmal gute Arbeit... Weiter machen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Juni 2016)

Heute hat es an einigen Stellen doch wirklich gestaubt. Zumindest auf dem Flowtrail in Ottweiler. 

Das Wetter darf jetzt so bleiben. Man weiß gar nicht mehr was man anziehen soll. Der Tauchanzug ist jetzt dauerhaft weggepackt.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. Juni 2016)

Grüße Grus vom Lago, über den Wolken


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. Juni 2016)

Die Aussicht darf ich auch bald genießen


----------



## casir (11. Juni 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Grüße Grus vom Lago, über den Wolken
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 501722



Über den Wolken kann man ja nicht wirklich sagen...
Ich würde trotzdem gerne mit Dir tauschen


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (11. Juni 2016)

casir schrieb:


> Über den Wolken kann man ja nicht wirklich sagen...
> Ich würde trotzdem gerne mit Dir tauschen



Ich muss zugeben, höher als IN den Wolken ging es leider nicht ;-)


----------



## Orakel (11. Juni 2016)

http://biketv.dk-interactive.de/media/flashcomm?action=mediaview&context=embeded&id=823
der Ole präsentiert das R.X2 in Riva 
leider funzt der Link nicht 
wenns Interessiert Bike-magazin unter Neuheiten Bike Festival


----------



## Brezensalzer (11. Juni 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Orientiere Dich nicht daran, wie andere auf dem Bike sitzen. DU musst die für dich geeignete Position finden, egal wie es optisch aussieht.



Habe gestern einen kurzen Versuch gemacht: Mein altes Cube AMS 125, Größe L, Oberrohr 605 mm, Vorbau 110 mm gegen 55 mm getauscht. Fahrgefühl: Komisch. Zu aufrecht. Zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad.

Also: Rahmengröße L für das X1 FS mit 50 - 60 mm Vorbau wird's definitiv nicht ...

Bleibt noch:

Rahmengröße L mit 90 oder 100 mm Vorbau
Rahmengröße XL mit 70 mm Vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. Juni 2016)

Von 110 auf 55 war jetzt nicht nur ein Quantensprung sondern ein mächtiger Unterschied. Hättest mal 70 oder 80 probieren können. Manchmal machen 5 mm schon sehr viel aus, so wie die kleine aber sehr spürbare Differenz zwischen meinem C1 HT und R2.


----------



## AMDude (11. Juni 2016)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Habe gestern einen kurzen Versuch gemacht: Mein altes Cube AMS 125, Größe L, Oberrohr 605 mm, Vorbau 110 mm gegen 55 mm getauscht. Fahrgefühl: Komisch. Zu aufrecht. Zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad.
> 
> Also: Rahmengröße L für das X1 FS mit 50 - 60 mm Vorbau wird's definitiv nicht ...
> 
> ...


Also m.M.n. grenzt ein X1 mit einem Vorbau von 90-100 mm an ein Verbrechen! 
Das alte X1 geht ja schwer in Richtung Enduro. Ich weiß nicht was du fährst, aber ich hätte bei solch einem Vorbau ständig Angst über den Lenker abzusteigen.
Wenn du schon so einen langen Vorbau benötigst, dann passt der Rahmen imo nicht. Nimm lieber das XL mit max. 60mm Vorbau. Das X1 ist auch in XL ein kompakt / wendiges Bike.


----------



## Brezensalzer (11. Juni 2016)

Tja, tendiere inzwischen auch zu XL. Als Vergleichsmaßstand verwende ich mein Cube AMS 125 (26 Zoll):

Oberrohrlänge Cube: 605 mm + Vorbau 110 mm
Oberrohrlänge X1 FS: 630 mm -> Vorbau kürzer

Sitzrohr des Cube ist mit 510 mm tatsächlich sogar größer als das des X1 FS in Größe XL mit 480 mm. 

Tja spricht einiges für XL.

User Freehd hat grad einen Rahmen anzubieten, da schaut das Rad so aus (siehe Link)

https://bikemarkt-images.mtb-news.de/ls/22/2266/2266752-large.jpg


----------



## Bensemer (11. Juni 2016)

Heute ist jemand den Melibokus  (Südhessen) mit einem Renault Kangoo oder so und einem E1 im Kofferraum erst hoch UND DANN WIEDER RUNTER gefahren  was hat er da getrieben? Dem neuen alten Rad den Berg gezeigt? 
Liest du hier zufällig mit?


----------



## Brezensalzer (11. Juni 2016)

Logisch. Wäre er mit dem Bike runter, hätte er wieder rauf fahren müssen und die Karre holen ...


----------



## Tiefenkraft (12. Juni 2016)

Moin moin Leute .

Ich hab da mal eine  Frage die hier schon öfter gestellt wurde aber irgend wie kann ich keine antwort finden? Es geht um den Dämpfer für ein 2013 ( 26 Zoll ) E1. Momentan ist ein 2014 Rock Shox Monarch Plus rc3 High Volume verbaut mit diesem wedre ich einfach nicht grün. Es muss einfach zu viel Druck auf den Dämpfer gegeben werden ( 250 -255 PSI ) damit ein Sag von 25 % erreicht wird es sind schon 4 Spacer verbaut.  Mein Fahrgewicht ( Fahrer + Rucksack + Kleidung ) Beträgt 88 - 94 KG . Hab ihr da einen Tip was ich am Dämpfer noch ändern kann oder ob dieser Dämpfer einfach nicht zu diesem Bike passt und ein anderer her muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (12. Juni 2016)

Mutige Farbwahl


----------



## Mainbiker363 (12. Juni 2016)

Hat jemand einen direkten Vergleich des X1 2014 und X1 2016?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (12. Juni 2016)

@Tiefenkraft 
Ich würde dir den Fox Float X empfehlen, der ist meiner Meinung nach der perfekte Dämpfer für diesen Rahmentyp.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juni 2016)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Habe gestern einen kurzen Versuch gemacht: Mein altes Cube AMS 125, Größe L, Oberrohr 605 mm, Vorbau 110 mm gegen 55 mm getauscht. Fahrgefühl: Komisch. Zu aufrecht. Zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad.
> 
> Also: Rahmengröße L für das X1 FS mit 50 - 60 mm Vorbau wird's definitiv nicht ...
> 
> ...


Das ist trotzdem nicht vergleichbar.
Dazu gehören Rech/ Stack/ Lenkerbreite/ Lenkwinkel usw., also zu komplex um es an einem alten Bike (oder dem Papier) zu simulieren.
Wenn du heute noch mit solchen 3- Klimazonen- Vorbauten unterwegs bist wird der Sprung in die Gegenwart auf den ersten Blick sicher gewaltig.
Du musst dich wirklich auf ein aktuelles Bike setzen und testen.


----------



## Kay_meinMTBde (13. Juni 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Bensemer hat mich auf diesen Thread aufmerksam gemacht und da wollte ich die Gunst der Stunde nutzen, um mich kurz vorzustellen. Ich heiße Kay, bin 36 Jahre alt und komme aus Recklinghausen.

Ich habe eine bewegte Bike Geschichte, die über viel Schrott geht (Siehe hier, hier, hier und letzendlich hier) und in diesem Rotwild R.C1 endet.

Ich liebe diesen Sport und hoffe, noch viele schöne Kilometer mit dem Sportgerät zurücklegen zu können. 

Ich blogge gern über das, was ich auf dem Bike erlebe. Ich sammle dann alles auf www.meinMTB.de

Aber genug von mir, ich freue mich mit Euch eine gute Zeit zu verbringen.

Liebe Grüße,

Kay


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juni 2016)

Tiefenkraft schrieb:


> Moin moin Leute .
> 
> Ich hab da mal eine  Frage die hier schon öfter gestellt wurde aber irgend wie kann ich keine antwort finden? Es geht um den Dämpfer für ein 2013 ( 26 Zoll ) E1. Momentan ist ein 2014 Rock Shox Monarch Plus rc3 High Volume verbaut mit diesem wedre ich einfach nicht grün. Es muss einfach zu viel Druck auf den Dämpfer gegeben werden ( 250 -255 PSI ) damit ein Sag von 25 % erreicht wird es sind schon 4 Spacer verbaut.  Mein Fahrgewicht ( Fahrer + Rucksack + Kleidung ) Beträgt 88 - 94 KG . Hab ihr da einen Tip was ich am Dämpfer noch ändern kann oder ob dieser Dämpfer einfach nicht zu diesem Bike passt und ein anderer her muss?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 502185


Grundsätzlich halte ich 250psi noch im grünen Bereich.
Dann wäre es sicher gut zu wissen, ob die die 25% sag im Sitzen oder im Stehen einstellst.

Wenn du unbedingt weniger Druck fahren möchtest, dann musst du Ausschau nach einem Dämpfer mit größerem Luftkolben halten.
Mir fällt da nur der alte Roco von Zochi ein.
Der Float X2 hat auch mehr Kolbenfläche, passt aber nur mit Tricks ins E1.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. Juni 2016)

@RockyRider66:

Ich überlege mir von der Marzocchi 888, mit der ich bisher sehr zufrieden bin, auf eine akuellere Doppelbrückengabel - in 26" und mit Stahlfeder - umzusteigen.
Momentan sehe ich öfter gute Angebote für die Marzocchi 380 und die BoXXer Team mit Charger-Dämpfung.
Bist du die beide schon gefahren und welche würdest du bei vergleichbarem Preis vorziehen?
Mir ist eine einfache Wartung, ein sensibles Ansprechverhalten und die Performance bei schnellen Schlägen in festen Stein- und Wurzelfeldern wichtig, die Performance auf schnellen Flow-Trails in Anliegern und Kurven ist für mich eher irrelevant, sowas fahre ich selten bis nie. Fahrergewicht liegt aktuell bei 83 kg, ohne Zuladung.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juni 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> @RockyRider66:
> 
> Ich überlege mir von der Marzocchi 888, mit der ich bisher sehr zufrieden bin, auf eine akuellere Doppelbrückengabel - in 26" und mit Stahlfeder - umzusteigen.
> Momentan sehe ich öfter gute Angebote für die Marzocchi 380 und die BoXXer Team mit Charger-Dämpfung.
> ...


Ich habe leider keine Erfahrung mit den beiden Gabeln.
Würde jedenfalls auf ein Modell greifen, bei dem ich die beiden Druckstufen getrennt voneinander regeln kann.
Das fluffige Gefühl stellt sich am ehesten ein wenn die beiden Druckstufen nur schwach bedämpft sind.
Und mit Coil hat man allgemein noch einen kleinen Vorsprung wenn es ums Ansprechen geht.


----------



## Andi_72 (13. Juni 2016)

@Kay_meinMTBde :
Erschreckend was du alles kaputt kurbelst...
Aber "mutig", nach dem Kettenstrebenbruch bei RW zu bleiben..


----------



## Kay_meinMTBde (13. Juni 2016)

@Andi_72 Nützt ja alles nix, macht doch so verdammt viel Spaß!!! 

Aber mit dem C1 Rahmen soll ja nix mehr schief gehen... *aufholzklopf*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. Juni 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> @Kay_meinMTBde :
> Erschreckend was du alles kaputt kurbelst...
> Aber "mutig", nach dem Kettenstrebenbruch bei RW zu bleiben..



Wieso das denn?
Hatte auch schon den einen oder anderen Schaden an meinen Rotwild-Bikes,  (zähl ich jetzt besser nicht auf) aber bleibe dennoch dabei.
Und ich glaube nicht, dass es einen einzigen Hersteller gibt, der optisch ansprechende, fahrwerkstechnisch effiziente und leichte Bikes baut, die absolut schadenfrei bleiben.


----------



## Kay_meinMTBde (13. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte vorher das T1 und das hat mich sehr glücklich gemacht. 

Von daher bleibe ich gerne bei RW. Mit dem C1 Rahmen soll das nicht mehr passieren. Drücke ich mir mal die Daumen.


----------



## C_dale (13. Juni 2016)

@Kay
Ein Arbeitskollege von mir - Vielfahrer hat letztes Jahr das Haibike FS in 29er Ausführung an derselben Stelle geschrottet, obwohl er nicht so schwer wie du ist. MTBs werden meist für mittelgewichtige Biker konzipiert. Für bikende Schwergewichte - ist leider so, wiege mittlerweile dank Bierdiät etwas mehr als 90 kg - sollte man sich mehr im AM/Endurobereich umsehen. Früher empfahl man z.B. bei Cannondale solchen Kandidaten das Super V. Zwei noch schwerere Kumpels als ich fahren die ein dutzend Jahre alten Dinger heute noch ohne Rahmenbruch.  Mein zuerst gekauftes Rotwild hatte einen Rahmenriss, worauf ein Rahmentausch erfolgte. Bei einem anderen Spezi steht jetzt ebenfalls ein Rahmentausch an. Also, wenn in deiner Gewichtsklasse Rotwild, dann m. E. mehr an den Bikes für das gröbere Geläuf orientieren oder zu Bionicon und ähnlichen Anbietern wechseln.


----------



## Kay_meinMTBde (13. Juni 2016)

Hey @C_dale, 

danke für den Kommentar. Am Gewicht hat es laut aller Hersteller nie gelegen... ;-) Wenn mir mal einer ehrlich sagt: "Junge Du bist zu fett!", na dann lege ich mich doch sofort ins Zeug und versuche den Zustand zu ändern... 

Ich will noch auf die 100kg Marke. Damit sollte das Bike keine Probleme haben. Manchmal nehme ich das gute Stück auch etwas zu hart ran, hat man mir gesagt. Das habe ich mit dem C1 Rahmen auch eingestellt. Nur noch XC, mehr nicht!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. Juni 2016)

Hat jemand von euch die genauen Geometriedaten vom 2014er G1 in Größe L?
Ich hab den Rahmen mal auf die Schnelle vermessen gegenüber einem 2011er E1 und kann keine nennenswerten Unterschiede feststellen, das Oberrohr ist 1 cm länger, die Kettenstreben auch einen Tick. Was die Zeitschriften von "superkurzem Hinterbau" gefaselt haben, das kann ich aktuell nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
Oder sind bei denen 2 mm Unterschied schon Welten? 

Beim Gewicht komme ich schon ohne Dämpfer auf das, was es mit Dämpfer wiegen sollte und statt 180 mm steht 200 mm auf dem Hinterbau. Doch ein anderes Bike?


----------



## at021971 (13. Juni 2016)

Here you go!





Thomas


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank, es sind doch 2 cm weniger als beim E1, wenn man an der richtigen Stelle misst 

Der Rahmen ist schon übelst geil in RAW-Optik, ich überleg jetzt schon ob ich ihn nicht doch mit einem Fox Van RC2 Stahlfederdämpfer (oder was das auch immer im alten G1 war) ausrüste 

Habt ihr noch eine Idee wie man die Verkabelung unter dem Tretlager vor Aufsetzern schützt? Ein Kumpel hat sich erst ein Schaltseil zerfetzt und ich würde das gerne vermeiden so gut es geht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte nur die deutlich kürzeren Kettenstreben (-2cm) bemerkt.
"Vorne rum" dürfte doch alles gleich geblieben sein?
Zumindest in M?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juni 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, es sind doch 2 cm weniger als beim E1, wenn man an der richtigen Stelle misst
> 
> Der Rahmen ist schon übelst geil in RAW-Optik, ich überleg jetzt schon ob ich ihn nicht doch mit einem Fox Van RC2 Stahlfederdämpfer (oder was das auch immer im alten G1 war) ausrüste


Um den Dämpfer hat das G1 deutlich mehr Platz als das E1, da ist man bei der Dämpferwahl eigentlich frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (13. Juni 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch eine Idee wie man die Verkabelung unter dem Tretlager vor Aufsetzern schützt? Ein Kumpel hat sich erst ein Schaltseil zerfetzt und ich würde das gerne vermeiden so gut es geht.


 
Ich dachte die Züge sind da unten um den Rahmen beim Aufsetzen zu schützen


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. Juni 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Um den Dämpfer hat das G1 deutlich mehr Platz als das E1, da ist man bei der Dämpferwahl eigentlich frei.



Sehr gut finde ich, dass kein Directmount-Umwerfer vorgesehen ist, d.h. das Sattelrohr bleibt clean, wenn man eh nur 1x11 fährt.
Zudem ist die Kettenstrebe nun wesentlich besser geschützt durch einen zeitgemäßen Gummischutz und auch die Unterseite gefällt mir besser als der mittlerweile vergilbte Sticker beim E1.

Würdest du im G1 den Float X fahren oder gibt es etwas spürbar besseres mit Stahlfeder?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. Juni 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Züge sind da unten um den Rahmen beim Aufsetzen zu schützen



Ich würde da gerne noch was drüber machen, denn eine zerquetschte Bremsleitung ist auf einer Tour im Hochgebirge nicht besonders lustig. Beim Kumpel war es zum Glück nur das Schaltseil bei Downhill, das ist natürlich nicht so schlimm.
Und dass eine der Leitungen da unten mal irgendwo hängen bleibt, das ist nicht gerade extrem unwahrscheinlich. Vielleicht gibt es da ja eine gute Lösung?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juni 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Sehr gut finde ich, dass kein Directmount-Umwerfer vorgesehen ist, d.h. das Sattelrohr bleibt clean, wenn man eh nur 1x11 fährt.
> Zudem ist die Kettenstrebe nun wesentlich besser geschützt durch einen zeitgemäßen Gummischutz und auch die Unterseite gefällt mir besser als der mittlerweile vergilbte Sticker beim E1.
> 
> Würdest du im G1 den Float X fahren oder gibt es etwas spürbar besseres mit Stahlfeder?


Ich fahre mittlerweile den FloatX2, Coil vermisse ich da nicht mehr.
Mit dem neuer neuen Druckstufeneinheit (mit Hebel zur Wippunterdrückung) ist da auch bergauf Ruhe, also ähnlich wie beim FloatX.
Allerdings ist damit bergab noch einiges mehr drin, man muss sich aber mit den ganzen Einstellern beschäftigen und kann dabei auch viel falsch machen.

Wer einstellfaul ist nimmt den FloatX, wer sich mit den Einstellern auseinander setzt greift zum FloatX2.


----------



## Maledivo (14. Juni 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich würde da gerne noch was drüber machen, denn eine zerquetschte Bremsleitung ist auf einer Tour im Hochgebirge nicht besonders lustig. Beim Kumpel war es zum Glück nur das Schaltseil bei Downhill, das ist natürlich nicht so schlimm.
> Und dass eine der Leitungen da unten mal irgendwo hängen bleibt, das ist nicht gerade extrem unwahrscheinlich. Vielleicht gibt es da ja eine gute Lösung?



Montieren doch Bash am IS


hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, es sind doch 2 cm weniger als beim E1, wenn man an der richtigen Stelle misst
> 
> Der Rahmen ist schon übelst geil in RAW-Optik, ich überleg jetzt schon ob ich ihn nicht doch mit einem Fox Van RC2 Stahlfederdämpfer (oder was das auch immer im alten G1 war) ausrüste
> 
> Habt ihr noch eine Idee wie man die Verkabelung unter dem Tretlager vor Aufsetzern schützt? Ein Kumpel hat sich erst ein Schaltseil zerfetzt und ich würde das gerne vermeiden so gut es geht.



Reicht Dir ein Bash am Rahmen nicht aus?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. Juni 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Reicht Dir ein Bash am Rahmen nicht aus?



Einen Bash hab ich bereits, um das Kettenblatt zu schützen.
Allerdings würde ich gerne die Verkabelung irgendwie noch so modifizieren, dass sie nirgendwo hängen bleiben oder zerquetscht werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Juni 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wer einstellfaul ist nimmt den FloatX, wer sich mit den Einstellern auseinander setzt greift zum FloatX2.



Oder gönnt seinem Float X ein MST Tuning Kit http://www.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/m-suspensiontech/ und kommt damit schon ziemlich dem X2 nahe  Hab ich gerade erst selbst testen dürfen und kann es uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen 

Ach so und im 2013er G1 war ein Fox RC4 drin gewesen der mittlerw. von dem getunten Float X abgelöst wurde...


----------



## Maledivo (14. Juni 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Einen Bash hab ich bereits, um das Kettenblatt zu schützen.
> Allerdings würde ich gerne die Verkabelung irgendwie noch so modifizieren, dass sie nirgendwo hängen bleiben oder zerquetscht werden kann.



Man könnte zusätzliche transparente Schlauch aus Baumarkt für den Bereich schützen lassen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juni 2016)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Oder gönnt seinem Float X ein MST Tuning Kit http://www.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/m-suspensiontech/ und kommt damit schon ziemlich dem X2 nahe  Hab ich gerade erst selbst testen dürfen und kann es uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen
> 
> Ach so und im 2013er G1 war ein Fox RC4 drin gewesen der mittlerw. von dem getunten Float X abgelöst wurde...


Hast du den X2 im E1/ G1?


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Juni 2016)

Yiep, er war kurz zum Test in einem 2013 G1... ist mir aber aktuell noch zu teuer daher die MST Variante die sich wirkl. nicht dahinter zu verstecken braucht.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. Juni 2016)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Yiep, er war kurz zum Test in einem 2013 G1... ist mir aber aktuell noch zu teuer daher die MST Variante die sich wirkl. nicht dahinter zu verstecken braucht.



Was kann man am Float X überhaupt noch verbessern? Mir ist da bisher nichts negatives aufgefallen


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Juni 2016)

Ich fand den X am Anfang auch sehr gut - insbesondere da er wie hier von Rocky schon öfter`s geschrieben eine ordentl. Performance abliefert und dazu fast um die Hälfte leichter ist als mein RC4 und das trotz Titanfeder.

Negativ aufgefallen ist mir aber gleich nach ein paar Fahrten, dass er für meine Fahrweise gerade im mittleren FW zu schnell und zu viel Federweg freigegeben hat. Auch hat mir mit die Druckstufe selbst mit 0,8er Spacer nicht soo zugesagt.

Vorallem dann nachdem ich den X2 mal kurz testen durfte musste ich was machen. Nach ein wenig Recherche kam eigentl. nur Avalanche http://www.avalanchedownhillracing.com/Fox DHX/Fox Float X Highlow Adjuster Kit.htm oder MST http://www.m-suspensiontech.com/daempfer/float-x/ in Frage da mir ein X2 einfach noch zu teuer ist.

Aufgrund des Preises und da ich auch was an meiner 36iger was machen lassen wollte, hab ich mich dann für MST entschieden und es definitiv nicht bereut 

Alles was MST versprochen hatte trifft auf den Dämpfer auch zu....

– neues Midvalve mit verbessertem Ölfluss und Igus Gleitring für minimale Reibung
– neu abgestimmte Zugstufe für optimale Traktion beim Bremsen und in Kurven
– bessere Recovery über den gesamten Federweg
– kein Verhärten bei schnell aufeinander folgenden Schlägen
– effektivere Federwegsnutzung (gefühlt mehr Federweg)

– neu abgestimmte Druckstufe
– überarbeitetes Headvalve
– bessere Reaktion auf Schläge
– bietet ein stabiles Fahrverhalten ohne Durchsacken


----------



## Tiefenkraft (14. Juni 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich halte ich 250psi noch im grünen Bereich.
> Dann wäre es sicher gut zu wissen, ob die die 25% sag im Sitzen oder im Stehen einstellst.
> 
> Wenn du unbedingt weniger Druck fahren möchtest, dann musst du Ausschau nach einem Dämpfer mit größerem Luftkolben halten.
> ...




OK ja danke schon mal für die Info 

Ja das mit den 250 PSI ist schon recht doll straff beim Fahrgefühl . Ich war schon mal am Überlegen komplett auf Marzocchi umzusteigen. Was Haltet ihr von dieser Idee?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juni 2016)

Tiefenkraft schrieb:


> OK ja danke schon mal für die Info
> 
> Ja das mit den 250 PSI ist schon recht doll straff beim Fahrgefühl . Ich war schon mal am Überlegen komplett auf Marzocchi umzusteigen. Was Haltet ihr von dieser Idee?


Ich wage zu bezweifeln dass das  was  an der Performance ändert, schließlich ist im Gegenzug der Luftkolben größer


----------



## Vincy (16. Juni 2016)

Ein erster Test des neuen R.X2 und ein Vergleich mit den 3 Laufradvarianten.
http://enduro-mtb.com/rotwild-r-x2-evo-test/


----------



## the donkey (17. Juni 2016)

Kann mir von Euch bitte kurz jemand helfen und zwar wie sind die Maße vom Steuersatz von einem 2013er Rahmen
Tapered ist klar aber ich meine die vom Steuerrohr(Lagersitz). Sind die nicht etwas speziell? Würde gern einen anderen als Acros testen.
Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (17. Juni 2016)

Mußt nachmessen und mit den Daten vergleichen. Es gibt da gängige Maße, aber teils auch Sondermaße.
http://shop.acros.de/s.h.i.s
http://www.cube.eu/uploads/media/Headset_Identification_Guide_01.pdf
http://www.canecreek.com/resources/products/headsets/PDFs/canecreek-shis-poster.pdf


----------



## 123disco (18. Juni 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch die genauen Geometriedaten vom 2014er G1 in Größe L?
> Ich hab den Rahmen mal auf die Schnelle vermessen gegenüber einem 2011er E1 und kann keine nennenswerten Unterschiede feststellen, das Oberrohr ist 1 cm länger, die Kettenstreben auch einen Tick. Was die Zeitschriften von "superkurzem Hinterbau" gefaselt haben, das kann ich aktuell nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
> Oder sind bei denen 2 mm Unterschied schon Welten?
> 
> Beim Gewicht komme ich schon ohne Dämpfer auf das, was es mit Dämpfer wiegen sollte und statt 180 mm steht 200 mm auf dem Hinterbau. Doch ein anderes Bike?


..auf welches Gewicht bist du denn gekommen ? gleich wie E1?

Mit 200mm hat mich bei SWBildern auch gewundert - alte Decals? G1 2012 Hinterbau? Mit längerem Dämpfer nutzbar ?
Matthias wusste auf Nachfrage auch nicht warum 200 draufsteht und 180 drin ist.

.. die verqueren Wege des RotwildMarketings


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. Juni 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..auf welches Gewicht bist du denn gekommen ? gleich wie E1?
> 
> Mit 200mm hat mich bei SWBildern auch gewundert - alte Decals? G1 2012 Hinterbau? Mit längerem Dämpfer nutzbar ?
> Matthias wusste auf Nachfrage auch nicht warum 200 draufsteht und 180 drin ist.
> ...



Die Einbaulänge für den Dämpfer ist 216 mm, wenn man die angegebene Ratio von 3.1 mit dem Hub von 63 mm multipliziert, dann kommt man auf 195 mm theoretischem Federweg.

Das Gewicht ist schwer vergleichbar, da mein E1 in Größe M ist und somit etwas weniger wiegt.

Ich bin auf folgende Gewichte gekommen:

- Rahmen mit Steuersatz (ohne unterem Lager und Schale) + Innenlager: 3287 g
- Fox RP2 Dämpfer: 291 g
- 12 mm Steckachse hinten: 63 g

Den Gewichts-Unterschied zum 2011er E1 kannst du in der Pfeife rauchen, da ist nicht viel.


----------



## 123disco (18. Juni 2016)

..danke.

Erklärt mir Ratio endlich: 63mm  x 2.8 = 175mm .. kann ich mir also was aussuchen ;-) ..evtl mit anderer Wippe?


----------



## Orakel (18. Juni 2016)

Mit 34er Float nur reingesteckt um zu gucken wie es aussieht und wie das Gefühl von der Höhe her ist.



die neue RS SID ist verbaut, Bild gibt es später wenns mal nicht alle Stund a Gewitterfront über uns hinwegn ziehtund das schon seit 3Wochen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Juni 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> ....wenns mal nicht alle Stund a Gewitterfront über uns hinwegn zieht



Heute ist das Wasser wieder literweise durch die Schuhe gelaufen 
So langsam könnte es mal länger als 2h trocken bleiben.


----------



## Orakel (18. Juni 2016)

schon wieder der nächste Wolkenbruch, wir in BaWü sind ganz schön gebeutelt.
Kannst die Uhr danach stella


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. Juni 2016)

Ist hier im Süden auch nicht viel anders und selbst am Gardasee sind wir am Samstag vor einer Woche mit 2 cm Wasser in den Schuhen den Trail runter 
Man kommt sich schon eher vor wie im Regenwald als inmitten einer Klimaerwärmung.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Juni 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> ..selbst am Gardasee sind wir am Samstag vor einer Woche mit 2 cm Wasser in den Schuhen den Trail runter.



 In 2 Wochen herrscht dort aber bitte Sonnenschein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. Juni 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> In 2 Wochen herrscht dort aber bitte Sonnenschein.



Ja, ist im Moment alles irgendwie Käse.  
War letzte Woche in Naturns und habe auch nur 3 Tage ordentlich und trocken biken können.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. Juni 2016)

Hat hier einer ne Ahnung, ob die Trails in Stromberg fahrbar sind?
Wollte da morgen mal hin.


----------



## 123disco (18. Juni 2016)

..also vor 2Wochen hab ich am Gardasee Sonnenbrand genossen;-)

Ps. Im Ponale Ausflugslokal "Belvedere" schmeckt das Bier bei jedemWetter!


----------



## Tiefenkraft (18. Juni 2016)

Tiefenkraft schrieb:


> Moin moin Leute .
> 
> Ich hab da mal eine  Frage die hier schon öfter gestellt wurde aber irgend wie kann ich keine antwort finden? Es geht um den Dämpfer für ein 2013 ( 26 Zoll ) E1. Momentan ist ein 2014 Rock Shox Monarch Plus rc3 High Volume verbaut mit diesem wedre ich einfach nicht grün. Es muss einfach zu viel Druck auf den Dämpfer gegeben werden ( 250 -255 PSI ) damit ein Sag von 25 % erreicht wird es sind schon 4 Spacer verbaut.  Mein Fahrgewicht ( Fahrer + Rucksack + Kleidung ) Beträgt 88 - 94 KG . Hab ihr da einen Tip was ich am Dämpfer noch ändern kann oder ob dieser Dämpfer einfach nicht zu diesem Bike passt und ein anderer her muss?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 502185




Denke das ich den Fehler gefunden habe das der Dämpfer nicht gut lief. Ab Werk war bei der Luftkammer der untere Stützring nicht richtig montiert. Habe nun einen neunen Dichtsatz bestellt mal sehen wie er danach läuft.


----------



## the donkey (19. Juni 2016)

Die Frage mit dem Steuersatz ist gelöst und die vom Fahrwerk auch 
Gestern die ersten 40km gefahren und ich muß sagen das Grinsen wurde immer breiter
Bremsleitungen müssen noch kürzer und Sattelstellung nachjustiert werden ansonsten ist es für mich das was ich lange gesucht habe


----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. Juni 2016)

the donkey schrieb:


> Die Frage mit dem Steuersatz ist gelöst und die vom Fahrwerk auch
> Gestern die ersten 40km gefahren und ich muß sagen das Grinsen wurde immer breiter
> Bremsleitungen müssen noch kürzer und Sattelstellung nachjustiert werden ansonsten ist es für mich das was ich lange gesucht habe



Schick schick, schon das zweite Bike mit dieser FSA Kurbel. 
Passt optisch perfekt zum Rotwild Design.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (19. Juni 2016)

Komm mit der Kurbel sehr gut zurecht und ist preislich auch noch attraktiv ,hab beide zum Preis einer reduzierten Next SL bekommen, das Gewicht  passt auch mehr als gut


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Juni 2016)

Für den Aufbau meines G1 sind so gut wie alle Teile entweder in meiner Restekiste oder bestellt.
Da ich während des Aufbaus nur ein paar Bilder machen werde, möchte ich euch diese hier nicht vorenthalten.

Überrascht hat mich das im Vergleich zu meinem E1 deutlich niedrigere Gewicht und das obwohl ich schwere Laufräder mit den schwersten Downhill-Schlappen und Schläuchen sowie die absenkbare Stütze und eine Freeride-Stahlfedergabel eingerechnet habe.
Da fehlt doch noch was


----------



## Orakel (19. Juni 2016)

etwas ganz anderes, vielleicht ist hier in der Runde jemand der mir weiter helfen kann.
Habe mir vor drei Monaten ein MacBook zugelegt, ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin wie ich ein Foto vom mac in das forum hochladen kann.
Z.Z mache ich es noch mit meinem alten Notebook, ist aber nicht Sinn der Sache.
Danke schon mal.
PS: gerne über PN, müssen hier ja nicht deswegen den Thread "voll Müllen"


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Juni 2016)

Und für einen Tipp wie es mit dem iPad geht, wäre ich ganz dankbar..
Duckundweg...

Endlich ist ein Fahren wieder möglich


----------



## Orakel (20. Juni 2016)

Endlich kein Regen mehr,yeahh
Mit verbauter RS SID RCT3 120mm FW

url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2023327]





[/url]
Mit dem aipäd gehts


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Juni 2016)

..


----------



## sub-xero (21. Juni 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh, wenn mein E1-Rahmen noch so jungfräulich wäre
> Die Kette ist eh schon ordentlich gespannt beim SRAM X1, aber ich hab noch nichts gescheites zum Schützen gefunden, was nicht beim Entfernen für riesige Lackschäden sorgt. Den Kettenstrebenschutz muss ich jedenfalls vor dem nächsten Gardasee-Besuch im Juni austauschen.


Ich würde folgendes empfehlen: Kettenstrebe gründlich reinigen, die oberste Klarlackschicht (soweit noch vorhanden) vorsichtig abschleifen. Dann neu drüberlackieren und gut antrocknen lassen, sodass du wieder eine einigermaßen glatte Fläche hast. Danach ein 3M Isolierband Scotch 2228 draufkleben. Das mit dem Fahrradschlauch ist ungeeignet, der ist nach drei Kettenaufschlägen zerfetzt. Das Isolierband hat eine Stärke von 1,65 mm, das sollte eine zeitlang halten.


----------



## 123disco (21. Juni 2016)

..ich hab mir beim E1 den aktuellen Hartgummischutz von Rotwild 1:4 geteilt und oben UND unten aufgeklebt. 
Durch das Muster kann man den toll schräg zuschneiden. Sieht super aus, riecht gut und den fehlenden Lack darunter hab ich vergessen..


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Juni 2016)

Weiss jemand on der Kettenstrebenschutz vom 2014/15er G1 auch auf die Strebe vom 2011er E1 passt?
Dann würde ich versuchen mir sowas von Rotwild zu besorgen, das wäre wohl die einfachste Variante.


----------



## at021971 (21. Juni 2016)

Ist denn nicht die Strebe beim 2011er eher rund und bei den Neueren eckig?

Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Juni 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ist denn nicht die Strebe beim 2011er eher rund und bei den Neueren eckig?



Die vom E1 ist schon auch eher eckig, hab beide aber noch nicht 1:1 verglichen:






Werd mir unabhängig davon auf jeden Fall mal die 3M-Folie bestellen, alleine schon für den neuen G1-Rahmen.
Beim E1 habe ich jetzt erstmal einen neuen, stinknormalen Kettenstrebenschutz montiert und zumindest die Woche Gardasee hat er überlebt, ohne wieder so durchlöchert auszusehen wie der letzte.


----------



## 123disco (21. Juni 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Weiss jemand on der Kettenstrebenschutz vom 2014/15er G1 auch auf die Strebe vom 2011er E1 passt?
> Dann würde ich versuchen mir sowas von Rotwild zu besorgen, das wäre wohl die einfachste Variante.





123disco schrieb:


> ..ich hab mir beim E1 den aktuellen Hartgummischutz von Rotwild 1:4 geteilt und oben UND unten aufgeklebt.
> Durch das Muster kann man den toll schräg zuschneiden. Sieht super aus, riecht gut und den fehlenden Lack darunter hab ich vergessen..


Ich meinte E1 2011 - Wir sind doch hier die beiden letzten weissen E-Hirsche.

okay geht..ohne Bild aber ja..das Eckige muss auf das Runde. Kürzen und vorn Richtung Rahmen hab ich 2cm einzeln verklebt. Doppelklebe hält super...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (21. Juni 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ...Wir sind doch hier die beiden letzten weissen E-Hirsche....



Von wegen, ich bin auch noch im Spiel 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Juni 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Für den Aufbau meines G1 sind so gut wie alle Teile entweder in meiner Restekiste oder bestellt.
> Da ich während des Aufbaus nur ein paar Bilder machen werde, möchte ich euch diese hier nicht vorenthalten.
> 
> Überrascht hat mich das im Vergleich zu meinem E1 deutlich niedrigere Gewicht und das obwohl ich schwere Laufräder mit den schwersten Downhill-Schlappen und Schläuchen sowie die absenkbare Stütze und eine Freeride-Stahlfedergabel eingerechnet habe.
> Da fehlt doch noch was


Wenn du sparsam bist bekommst es mit 2- fach, Saintbremse, Variostütze und 2,4er Maxxisreifen auf 13,xx kg.
Einschl. Pedale...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Juni 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn du sparsam bist bekommst es mit 2- fach, Saintbremse, Variostütze und 2,4er Maxxisreifen auf 13,xx kg.
> Einschl. Pedale...



Wie meinst du das jetzt mit sparsam?
Baron 2.5 vorne und 2.3 hinten sind unverzichtbar, könnte höchstens vorne versuchen den Schlauch einzusparen.
Klar, bei der Gabel wäre locker ein halbes Kilo Einsparpotential, aber für 300 Euro war das mit Abstand die beste Gabel, die ich gefunden habe und ohne Stahlfeder wollte ich nicht.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (21. Juni 2016)

Was für ein Werkzeug brauche ich denn, um an meinen 2011 E1 die Hauptlager der Kettenstrebe spielfrei einzustellen?

Mich interessiert vor allem das Werkzeug für den genuteten Konterring.


Ride on
Chris

Edit, habe es gerade selber gefunden:

Brauche wohl das "ROTWILD Schwingenlager Werkzeug"
Hat sich das mal jemand geholt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Juni 2016)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Was für ein Werkzeug brauche ich denn, um an meinen 2011 E1 die Hauptlager der Kettenstrebe spielfrei einzustellen?
> 
> Mich interessiert vor allem das Werkzeug für den genuteten Konterring.
> 
> ...


Du brauchst eigentlich ein altes Innenlagerwerkzeug, ist gleiches Prinzip und hat gleiche Abmessungen.
Das Rotwild Werkzeug ist natürlich eleganter, aber nicht zwingend erforderlich.


----------



## 123disco (21. Juni 2016)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Von wegen, ich bin auch noch im Spiel
> 
> Ride on
> Chris


.. dachte dich hat da Gelbf1eber auch erwischt.

Anhang = Kettenstrebenschutz Neu auf Alt


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Juni 2016)

Gibt noch mehr weiße Hirsche mit funktionierendem Kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (21. Juni 2016)

Seit das X1 bei mir wohnt habe ich das 29er etwas vernachlässigt. Als kleine Entschädigung habe ich ihm jetzt ein paar neue Teile gegönnt: 3 Kettenblätter, Kassette, Kette und Pedale. Habe eigentlich auch neue Schaltröllchen aber die hab ich wieder raus weil mir die Geräusche nicht gefallen haben. Ich werd bei Gelegenheit lieber irgendwo original Shimano mitnehmen.


----------



## 123disco (21. Juni 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Gibt noch mehr weiße Hirsche mit funktionierendem Kettenstrebenschutz


 ..wusste ich doch dass im Westen noch eins einstaubt


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Juni 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Gibt noch mehr weiße Hirsche mit funktionierendem Kettenstrebenschutz




Die hat bei mir, bei sachgerechter Bewegung des E1, nicht lange überlebt und zudem ständig den 2.4er Reifen hinten berührt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Juni 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Die hat bei mir, bei sachgerechter Bewegung des E1, nicht lange überlebt und zudem ständig den 2.4er Reifen hinten berührt.


Ich hab einfach so ein Neoprenteil mit Klettverschluss drum.
Hat den Vorteil dass die Kette nicht von unten an der Kettenstrebe schlägt und ich kann einfach nach einem Jahr tauschen, dann sind die Dinger meist durch.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Juni 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..wusste ich doch dass im Westen noch eins einstaubt



Das staubt doch nicht ein. Es wird halt Situations- und Witterungsabhängig bewegt. Es kommt immer drauf an was ansteht. Einen 100 km Marathon fahre ich damit kein zweites Mal, die Schmerzen in den Beinen sind noch in zu guter Erinnerung.

Aktuell sind das C1 und R2 an der Reihe, in 2 Wochen darf das E1 ran. Das X1 dient dann zum Training auf dem Flowtrail. Das LUX darf anschließend auf die Langdistanz und die anderen.......


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Juni 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Die hat bei mir, bei sachgerechter Bewegung des E1, nicht lange überlebt und zudem ständig den 2.4er Reifen hinten berührt.



Ich fahre offensichtlich bergab etwas langsamer als ihr 

Durch das Shadow+ Schaltwerk hält sich das Schlagen der Kette etwas im Rahmen. Der Strebenschutz ist ordentlich dick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. Juni 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich fahre offensichtlich bergab etwas langsamer als ihr
> 
> Durch das Shadow+ Schaltwerk hält sich das Schlagen der Kette etwas im Rahmen. Der Strebenschutz ist ordentlich dick.



Ich denke eher, dass du in Summe weniger fährst. Mit dem E1 bin ich 2013/14 sehr, sehr viel unterwegs gewesen und da verschleisst so ein Kettenstrebenschutz, nicht nur durch Kettenschlagen, sondern auch durch den Schlamm und die Reinigung danach. Allerdings war ich auf Zeitlupen-Videoaufnahmen selbst extrem überrascht, wie sehr meine Kette trotz SRAM X1 am Gardasee auf ruppigen Trails ausschlägt, das ist unglaublich. Der letzte Kettenstrebenschutz aus etwas dünnerem Neopren, der war oben komplett löchrig bis zum Lack durchgeschlagen.
Von daher finde ich den neuen Schutz am G1 richtig gut, der hält bestimmt lange


----------



## 123disco (22. Juni 2016)

..eben. Nimm den auch fürs E


----------



## Orakel (22. Juni 2016)

@Andi72+Gianty
Danke


----------



## casir (23. Juni 2016)

Mein G1 Hirsch ist fertig und wartet auf die Matsche...


----------



## schaeferhelge (23. Juni 2016)

Grad neu aufgebaut


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. Juni 2016)

Hammer der Rahmen, da würde meine Marzocchi 350 farblich gut zu passen und noch die schwarz/weißen Laufräder von Spank.
Natürlich müssen noch Barone drauf, so wie bei @casir 
Gab es das Gerät mal so in Serie?

Was genau ist das für ein Dämpfermodell und bist du damit zufrieden?
Ich suche noch einen passenden für mein G1 und frage mich ob ich einen weiteren Float X bestelle oder doch mal Stahlfeder probiere, was mich schon sehr reizen würde.


----------



## schaeferhelge (23. Juni 2016)

Hi,
ich hab's aus Einzelteilen aufgebaut, in Serie war es sicherlich anders bestückt. Der Dämpfer ist ein FOX DHX RC2. Eher lowtech mit nicht vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten - aber gerade das finde ich ganz gut 
Grüße!


----------



## Andi_72 (23. Juni 2016)

casir schrieb:


> Mein G1 Hirsch ist fertig und wartet auf die Matsche...



Na der dürfte nicht schwer zu finden sein! Mich hat er gestern in die Querlage katapultiert...
Für WE ist ja wieder neuer Regen gemeldet...


----------



## Orakel (23. Juni 2016)

Na dann war ich gestern nicht der einzige dem sowas passiert ist.
Schlammloch von der tiefe falsch eingeschätzt, Rad stecken geblieben, Highsider über den Lenker  den Boden mit dem Helm geknutscht


----------



## Mainbiker363 (23. Juni 2016)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Was für ein Werkzeug brauche ich denn, um an meinen 2011 E1 die Hauptlager der Kettenstrebe spielfrei einzustellen?
> 
> Mich interessiert vor allem das Werkzeug für den genuteten Konterring.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

habe das Tool, brauche es auch nicht mehr, da neues Bike anders aufgebaut ist.

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Juni 2016)

Fällt Euch allen im Moment der Trail auf den Kopf


----------



## Mainbiker363 (23. Juni 2016)

Habe Nachwuchs bekommen: ist ein Junger Hirsch


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. Juni 2016)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe das Tool, brauche es auch nicht mehr, da neues Bike anders aufgebaut ist.
> 
> ...



Habe mir selber was gebaut. Lagerspiel einstellen ging gut. 
Leider hat dann die Schraube am Horstlink nicht den vorgegebenen 20Nm standgehalten.
Warte noch auf Ersatz, danach geht's weiter mit den neuen Hinterbeinen für meinen weißen Hirsch.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Juni 2016)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 505628 Anhang anzeigen 505631 Habe Nachwuchs bekommen: ist ein Junger Hirsch



Immer wieder ein schickes Bike, das X1. Kompliment.

Ist der lange Vorbau so gewollt?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (24. Juni 2016)

Ja der ist Standard. Muss das Bike noch etwas tunen. Das Bike fährt sich gut, aber die breiten Reifen sind sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Juni 2016)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Ja der ist Standard. Muss das Bike noch etwas tunen. Das Bike fährt sich gut, aber die breiten Reifen sind sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.



Wie breit sind die Reifen?


----------



## dopero (25. Juni 2016)

@ Mainbiker363
Mein Tipp: mal wenig Luftdruck probieren. Hatte in den 2,4" Reifen 1,2-1,3 bar drinnen. Jetzt in den Schwalbe mit 2,8" sogar nur 0,9 bar.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. Juni 2016)

dopero schrieb:


> @ Mainbiker363
> Mein Tipp: mal wenig Luftdruck probieren. Hatte in den 2,4" Reifen 1,2-1,3 bar drinnen. Jetzt in den Schwalbe mit 2,8" sogar nur 0,9 bar.



Die Frage wäre, ob das komische Gefühl vom schwammigen oder harten Reifen kommt.
Grundsätzlich bin ich aber auch ein Freund von wenig Druck.
Fahre aktuell die MagicMary 2.35 vorne mit 1,0 und den HansDampf 2.35 hinten mit 1,4 bar.
Und zuletzt im Vinschgau hatte ich da im technischen noch mal etwas Druck abgelassen.

Mein Systemgewicht ;-) liegt bei gut 90 kg plus Bike


----------



## Mainbiker363 (25. Juni 2016)

Reifenbereite 2,4

Naja der Luftdruck ist gefühlt am Mantel schon sehr hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. Juni 2016)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Reifenbereite 2,4
> 
> Naja der Luftdruck ist gefühlt am Mantel schon sehr hoch.



Ach so,  keine Plus-Reifen?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (25. Juni 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> Na dann war ich gestern nicht der einzige dem sowas passiert ist.
> Schlammloch von der tiefe falsch eingeschätzt, Rad stecken geblieben, Highsider über den Lenker  den Boden mit dem Helm geknutscht



Das ging mir mal im Karwendel bei einer Schneefahrt. Plötzlich sinkt das VR bis weit über die Nabe in den Schnee. Und der ist nicht immer weich


----------



## Maledivo (25. Juni 2016)

Mein E1 ist wieder zeitgemäß


----------



## Andi_72 (25. Juni 2016)

Sattel oder KS?
Beides schick. Und bequem!

Hab zeitgemäß (Unwetter während der Tour) mal ein alkoholhaltiges Kaltgetränk vernascht.





Da die Flasche prima in den Halter passt, werd ich demnächst das Helle mit auf Reisen nehmen. Muss nur noch klären, wie ich die verlustfrei öffne...


----------



## Bolzer1711 (25. Juni 2016)

...gratulliere Mainbiker363, ein absolut tolles Bike  glaube mir...  mit dem R.X1 wirst du viel Spaß haben.





Habe meine Gabel auf 150mm traveln lassen und auf Maxxis Rekon+ 2,8 tubless gewechselt. Die bauen etwas schmaler wie die Nobby Nic, haben aber noch mehr Grip. Schon klasse wie die sich am Boden festbeissen, vermitteln eine unglaubliche Sicherheit...	fahre vorne 1,2, hinten 1,3 bar, damit habe ich eine sehr definiertes Fahrverhalten, da ist nichts schwammig, kein walken oder durchschlagen...

Bin weiterhin begeistert von den Plus Reifen, der höhere Rollwiderstand ist nur auf Asphalt spürbar, auf Waldboden ist kaum ein Unterschied zu 2,35er zu bemerken.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. Juni 2016)

Finde es voll schade, dass beim G1 weder das Schaltseil innen geführt werden kann (und wenn es nur oben entlang des Oberrohrs wäre), noch eine Stealth-Variostütze nutzbar ist.
Das wären die Kleinigkeiten, die den Rahmen perfekt machen würden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (26. Juni 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Finde es voll schade, dass beim G1 weder das Schaltseil innen geführt werden kann (und wenn es nur oben entlang des Oberrohrs wäre), noch eine Stealth-Variostütze nutzbar ist.
> Das wären die Kleinigkeiten, die den Rahmen perfekt machen würden



Gibt doch da so ne Zeichnung, wo man beim E1 selber ein Loch für ne Stealth-Stütze machen kann.
Glaube der Rocky hat die mal gepostet.
Denke doch, dass dieses dann am G1 auch gehen würde, oder? @Rocky


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juni 2016)

Ja ich hab gebohrt nach der Rotwildskizze.
Ich such mal ob ich sie noch habe.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (26. Juni 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Doch noch gefunden.



Hab mal die Suchfunktion genutzt! ;-))


----------



## Dirk Nennen (26. Juni 2016)

viggen schrieb:


> Skizze wo man das Loch für die interne Leitung der Sattelstütze bohren soll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bensemer (28. Juni 2016)

I werd no narrisch... 
Der komplette Antrieb ist neu, die Zughalter am Unterrohr hatte ich draußen und alles sauber gemacht, alles geölt und geschmiert.  
Das Knacken kommt nur unter Last, das heißt auch am Montageständer ist es nicht zu hören. 
Ich war mit dem C1 HT beim örtlichen  (ehemaligen Specialized, jetzt Rotwild) Händler, berichtete ihm was ich alles gemacht habe und sagte dass ich eigentlich nur noch das Tretlager vermute.   Er meinte das kann nicht sein, es sind 100%ig die Pedale... die sind aber auch neu und fest. Ich hatte die Pedale nochmal raus, sauber gemacht, Fett aufs Gewinde und wieder rein geschraubt. Probefahrt - unverändert! 
Da ich das Lager nicht selbst machen will überlege ich sogar mal beim Matthias anzurufen, der örtliche will es ja nicht machen. 
Habt ihr zu dieser Beschreibung noch eine andere Idee?


----------



## Andi_72 (28. Juni 2016)

Bei mir kam das knacken aus dem unterrohr. Im Bereich des lenkkopflagers steckten zwei Rohre in einander. Gabel raus, Silikonspray rein, Ruhe!
Das andere war knacken an den Kreuzungspunkten der Speichen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Juni 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> I werd no narrisch...
> Der komplette Antrieb ist neu, die Zughalter am Unterrohr hatte ich draußen und alles sauber gemacht, alles geölt und geschmiert.
> Das Knacken kommt nur unter Last, das heißt auch am Montageständer ist es nicht zu hören.
> Ich war mit dem C1 HT beim örtlichen  (ehemaligen Specialized, jetzt Rotwild) Händler, berichtete ihm was ich alles gemacht habe und sagte dass ich eigentlich nur noch das Tretlager vermute.   Er meinte das kann nicht sein, es sind 100%ig die Pedale... die sind aber auch neu und fest. Ich hatte die Pedale nochmal raus, sauber gemacht, Fett aufs Gewinde und wieder rein geschraubt. Probefahrt - unverändert!
> ...


1. Ausfallenden raus und mit Fett wieder einsetzen
2. Kontaktflächen der Radnabe zum Rahmen etwas fetten
3. Vorbau runter und alles fetten, auch Spacer(!)
4. PressFit lager raus und mit Kupferpaste einsetzen (Shimanolage sind aus Kunststoff, knacken i. d. R. nicht)
5. Schnellspanner vom Sattel und Sattelstüte festten
6. Aufnahmen an der Stütze mit Kupferpaste schmieren
7. Kettenblätter runter und Kontaktflächen sowoe Schrauben fetten


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (28. Juni 2016)

Die Speichen halte ich für eine wahrscheinliche Ursache, das Innenlager kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.
Ggf. auch die Kettenblätter an der Kurbel fester ziehen und die Kurbel auf seitliches Spiel hin prüfen.

Kannst du es denn irgendwie eingrenzen?
Macht es immer Geräusche oder nur an warmen Tagen bzw. bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung?
Hast du mal versucht im Stehen zu fahren und das Gewicht nach vorne bzw. hinten zu verlagern, wie verhält es sich da?
Die Pedale rausschrauben und noch mehr fetten kannst ja immernoch problemlos machen, wenn der Händler dort die Ursache vermutet, aber das wäre schon eher seltsam.


----------



## Groudon (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo Freunde,

ich überlege mich von meinem Rotwild R2 29 HT Gr. L Rahmen zu trennen. Wenn jemand Interesse hat bitte PN.

Gruß


----------



## Mainbiker363 (28. Juni 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> I werd no narrisch...
> Der komplette Antrieb ist neu, die Zughalter am Unterrohr hatte ich draußen und alles sauber gemacht, alles geölt und geschmiert.
> Das Knacken kommt nur unter Last, das heißt auch am Montageständer ist es nicht zu hören.
> Ich war mit dem C1 HT beim örtlichen  (ehemaligen Specialized, jetzt Rotwild) Händler, berichtete ihm was ich alles gemacht habe und sagte dass ich eigentlich nur noch das Tretlager vermute.   Er meinte das kann nicht sein, es sind 100%ig die Pedale... die sind aber auch neu und fest. Ich hatte die Pedale nochmal raus, sauber gemacht, Fett aufs Gewinde und wieder rein geschraubt. Probefahrt - unverändert!
> ...




Bei mir ist eine Knackstelle der Sattel, bzw. die Verbindung Sattelfestell und Sattelstütze.

Einmal hatte ich ein Knacken durch Belastung des Sattels mittels Unterarm bei gleichzeitigen drücken gegen den Steuersatz. (Hat übrigens Jürgen Kurz und schmerzlos beseitigt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (28. Juni 2016)

..RockyR  hat es doch ziemlich gut gelistet. Kette habe ich hier noch nicht gefunden.

Ansonsten: Wenn alles neu ist, kann es trotzdem oder gerade Antrieb sein. 
Mal ordentlich fahren und alles länger belastet, damit es sich setzen kann. 

Ps. Nerven euch diese Mercedes- Werbebanner auch so unglaublich? Am iPad / iPhone legen sie mir das Gerät lahm


----------



## Mainbiker363 (28. Juni 2016)

Ja geht mir am IPad genauso


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Juni 2016)

Kann man doch ausblenden/blockieren.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (28. Juni 2016)

Wie?


----------



## Bensemer (28. Juni 2016)

Danke für die zahlreichen Hinweise. Da ist ja einiges dabei was ich noch nicht gemacht habe. Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich es morgen ans Rad schaffe weil ich mit 'nem kranken Kind alleine daheim bin. Spätestens am Wochenende sollte es aber klappen.


----------



## Andi_72 (28. Juni 2016)

Mercedes-Werbung und Rotwild passt doch? Am besten noch AMG...?
Ist ja auch logisch - wer sich für 4800.- ein RW leisten kann, kauft sich für 80.000.- auch noch den Mercedes

Nervig sind die Banner die erst dann "aufpoppen", wenn du schon zu lesen angefangen hast, und dann die Zeile verlierst. Oder plötzlich einsetzende Videos mit Ton. Und wenn man den Ton ausschalten will, wird das ganze noch größer 

Ich habe damit begonnen, mich nervende Werbung komplett zu ignorieren - genau DEN Artikel werde ich dann auf keinen Fall kaufen !!!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Juni 2016)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Wie?



Auf das Kreuz rechts oben, dann "diese Werbung blockieren". Bei mir ist dann Ruhe.


----------



## Andi_72 (28. Juni 2016)

Klappt bei Safari 1x. Beim Neuladen der Seite kommt wieder Werbung, diesmal OHNE Kreuz...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Juni 2016)

Stimmt. Nervig ist es schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. Juni 2016)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass auf MTB-News Werbung geschaltet wird. Nutzt ihr nicht Adblock und Disconnected? Oder habt ihr das Flash-Virus auf dem Rechner installiert?


----------



## 123disco (30. Juni 2016)

..nö, am iPad legt sie alles lahm
, da drei Mal angezeigt wird und am Ende sich Programmierung aufhängt.
Nix x nix Flash..mieses html5


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Juni 2016)

Schon was vom neuen E1 gehört?
http://m.pinkbike.com/news/eurobike-media-days-kirchberg-randoms-2016.html


----------



## at021971 (30. Juni 2016)

Wenn nur die Farbe und vor allem die Decales nicht wären....

Thomas


----------



## Groudon (30. Juni 2016)

Wieso muss Rotwild nur auf den Buckelwal-Design-Trend aufspringen. -.- -.- -.-


----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. Juni 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Schon was vom neuen E1 gehört?
> http://m.pinkbike.com/news/eurobike-media-days-kirchberg-randoms-2016.html



Interessant 
Sieht nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (30. Juni 2016)

Sieht gut aus.... Und die Farbe wird auf den Fotos sicher verfälscht! 
Die kommt glaub sehr stark!


----------



## at021971 (30. Juni 2016)

Der Rahmen ist schön. In RAW und mit pre-2016 Decales wäre er echt ein Hingucker.

Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Juni 2016)

Ach die Farbe, kommt in Natur sicher gut, die Form gefällt mit jedenfalls. 

- Die Ablenkung des Hinterbaus sieht irgendwie mehr auf Vortrieb getrimmt zu sein?
- Das Flipdings zur Veränderung der Hinterbaulänge könnte ein Hinweis auf 27,5 und 27,5"+ sein?
- Verstellbarer Lenkwinkel? 
- Der Knick im Sattelrohr  ist stärker für 27,5"+?
- Der Knicks scheint auch weiter unten zu sitzen damit man auch eine langhubige Sattelstütze verwenden?
- Hoffe am Sattelrohr ist ausreichend Platz für einen fetten Dämpfer? 
- Die Form schreit doch förmlich nach einer Carbonausführung?


----------



## Bensemer (30. Juni 2016)

Ich denke die Farbe müsste man erst mal "live" gesehen haben. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen dass sie dann ziemlich geil aussieht. Aber diese Decales...


----------



## Vincy (30. Juni 2016)




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. Juni 2016)

Extrem stimmiger Aufbau, sogar die Tauchrohre alle gleichfarbig 
Noch geiler wären nur schwarze Easton Haven Laufräder gewesen, DT Swiss ist nicht mein
Fall.




Die Bereifung ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben und ein super Foto! Schade finde ich nur, dass es solche Bikes nicht mehr in 26" gibt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Juli 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Extrem stimmiger Aufbau, sogar die Tauchrohre alle gleichfarbig
> Noch geiler wären nur schwarze Easton Haven Laufräder gewesen, DT Swiss ist nicht mein
> Fall.
> 
> ...


Ist Easton nicht die Firma die von Werk aus probleme hatte mit den Freiläufen und deren Lager?
Der Hersteller bei dem es schwer Ersatzteile gibt?

Bei DT hatte ich damit bisher noch keine Probleme, ich vertraue da wie Rotwild den Kollegen aus der Schweiz...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. Juli 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist Easton nicht die Firma die von Werk aus probleme hatte mit den Freiläufen und deren Lager?
> Der Hersteller bei dem es schwer Ersatzteile gibt?
> 
> Bei DT hatte ich damit bisher noch keine Probleme, ich vertraue da wie Rotwild den Kollegen aus der Schweiz...



Meine Erfahrungen sind da ganz anders. Die UST-Laufräder von Easton halten selbst harten Downhill-Einsatz aus, obwohl dafür offiziell gar nicht freigegeben.
Es war überhaupt kein Problem einen Freilauf für die X1 und Adapter auf Steckachsen zu bekommen.
Bei DT-Swiss ist mir eine Felge aufgrund eines Materialfehlers bei einer normalen Tour kaputt gegangen, DT-Swiss lehnte den Austausch ab und meinte es wäre ein Montageproblem. Dabei war das Radl nagelneu von Canyon und ich hatte noch nichtmal einen Schlauch gewechselt. Das war eine riesen Frechheit und nachdem ich mit der Fernbedienung vom HVR200-Dämpfer noch ungelöste Probleme ohne Ende hatte, ist diese Firma für mich für alle Zeiten gestorben. Ich brauche nicht erwähnen, dass sowohl das Design der Felgen als auch ganz besonders der Fernbedienung meiner Meinung nach absolut grottig ist, schlimmer geht es kaum.
Easton baut nicht nur hervorragende Laufräder, sondern sie haben mit dem Easton Haven auch noch den meiner Meinung nach schönsten und am präzisesten per CNC gefertigten Vorbau aller Zeiten geschaffen 

Eine gute Alternative optisch und funktional wären auch die Laufräder von Spank:


----------



## Groudon (1. Juli 2016)

Ich muss sagen, dass das neue E1 nach anfänglichem Shock über das Design mir doch sehr gut gefällt. 

Ich finde der stehende Dämpfer bringt deutlich mehr Harmonie in der Bild im Vergleich zum liegenden Dämpfer des X1. Der optische Fokus liegt mehr im Bereich des Tretlagers, wodurch das Rad weniger stilzig wirkt (für mich).

Mal sehen welche Preise Rotwild aufrufen wird.


----------



## Maledivo (1. Juli 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass das neue E1 nach anfänglichem Shock über das Design mir doch sehr gut gefällt.



Ging mir genauso 

In Real wird Hammer sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (1. Juli 2016)

So, die Ruhetage wegen ner ordentlichen Wadenzerrung gut genutzt und einen Standesgemäßen Montageständer für die Hirsche gebaut.


----------



## Bensemer (1. Juli 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Auf das Kreuz rechts oben, dann "diese Werbung blockieren". Bei mir ist dann Ruhe.


 Na danke  seid vorgestern ixe ich jede Werbung zu. Bis jetzt kam aber noch keine Werbung doppelt. Mal gespannt wieviel die noch haben...

Der Keller ist gelungen


----------



## Dirk Nennen (1. Juli 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Na danke  seid vorgestern ixe ich jede Werbung zu. Bis jetzt kam aber noch keine Werbung doppelt. Mal gespannt wieviel die noch haben...
> 
> Der Keller ist gelungen



Danke. Ja, so langsam ist alles gerichtet.


----------



## Orakel (1. Juli 2016)

Update E1:
Orange Lieblingsfarbe,Decals geht mal gar net, hoffe das ist nicht Final.
Ich finde es sieht dem Strive nicht unähnlich, der Buckl und die Wippe/ Linie Sitzstrebe sind sehr ähnlich.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. Juli 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Na danke  seid vorgestern ixe ich jede Werbung zu. Bis jetzt kam aber noch keine Werbung doppelt. Mal gespannt wieviel die noch haben...



Warum macht ihr euch so ne Arbeit? Adblock drauf, ggf. noch Flashblock, falls man den Flash-Trojaner auf dem Rechner hat und gut is...


----------



## 123disco (2. Juli 2016)

..na wie bekomme Ikke den aufs iPad?
Mercedes ist bEi mir nun recht negativ assoziiert

Na muss ja jetzt eh auf E1 sparen;-)


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Juli 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..na wie bekomme Ikke den aufs iPad?
> Mercedes ist bEi mir nun recht negativ assoziiert
> 
> Na muss ja jetzt eh auf E1 sparen;-)



Auf Android surfe ich mit Dolphin, da kommt keine Werbung. Sonst vielleicht Tapatalk?


----------



## Vincy (2. Juli 2016)

In der neuen MB Ausgabe 8/16 ist ein Testbericht des neuen *Rotwild R.X2 27,5 Team*.  Testurteil: Sehr gut
Dort wurde auch das YT Jeffsy CF Pro 29 getestet.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. Juli 2016)

Mein neues G1-Enduro ist nun fertig, hab vorhin eine Probe-Nachtfahrt zum Olympiaberg gemacht, alles bestens 
Überrascht hat mich, dass man das Vorderrad kein bisserl besser hoch bekommt, von wegen ultrakurze Kettenstreben und so... dafür habe ich gemerkt, dass mir die Größe L doch mehr taugt, das Pedalieren steil bergauf ging deutlich effizienter als vom E1-Downhiller gewohnt, vermutlich auch wegen der längeren Kurbelarme und das trotz 36/32 als kleinstem Berggang. Mit den beiden Baronen macht das Fahren gleich nochmal mehr Spaß, dafür ist das Gewicht nicht spürbar weniger als beim E1 mit Doppelbrücke und der leichterer Tubeless-Bereifung.

Die Marzocchi 350 R gefällt mir sehr gut, sie spricht sensibel an, ist aber gleichzeitig von Anfang an progressiv und nicht so weich abgestimmt, d.h. man verliert beim Hochtreten kaum Energie, was bei der 888 ganz anders ist. Ich frage mich nur wozu der Luft-Preload sein soll, wenn selbst bei meinen 85 kg ohne Luftdruck die Feder nicht ansatzweise in die Nähe eines Durchschlags kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (3. Juli 2016)

War heute ne Tour fahren......

und bin genervt!

Die Wege matschig, die Trails schlammig und vom Wetter hatte ich von Sonne über Regen, Gewitter und heftigsten Wind.

So oft wie ich zur Zeit Bike putze....hätte ne Putzfrau einstellen sollen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Juli 2016)

Musst hier an den Gardasee kommen


----------



## 123disco (4. Juli 2016)

..bäääh, zu steinig, zu viel trockene Stellen, stundenlang bergab, 
dann auch noch ohne Ende Pizza und Sonne? 

Grüsse an die Enten


----------



## Bastey_89 (4. Juli 2016)

Heey kurze Frage, hat hier jemand einen Rotwild RE.1 Rahmen, Modelljahr 2015, in Größe L, den er nicht mehr braucht? Am liebsten in Raw aber in rot auch okay. Dämpfer usw. verwende ich von meinem eigenen Rahmen. Kann auch gerne gegen einen Rahmen in XL tauschen. Gerne mit PN bei mit melden!  Soo und jetzt mit dem Rest weiter im Text


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. Juli 2016)

Bastey_89 schrieb:


> Heey kurze Frage, hat hier jemand einen Rotwild RE.1 Rahmen, Modelljahr 2015, in Größe L, den er nicht mehr braucht? Am liebsten in Raw aber in rot auch okay.



Hast du mal bei Schaltwerk geschaut? Da gibt es welche in rot aus 2015, oder kommt neu kaufen nicht in Frage?


----------



## Bastey_89 (4. Juli 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Hast du mal bei Schaltwerk geschaut? Da gibt es welche in rot aus 2015, oder kommt neu kaufen nicht in Frage?




Habe ich auch schon entdeckt aber spare momentan für meine Hochzeit und habe deshalb kein so großes Kontingent zur Verfügung. Deshalb schau ich nach einer günstigen Variante, damit ich das Rad mit in die Flitterwochen nehmen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (4. Juli 2016)

*R.E1 FS 27,5*





*
R.C1 FS 27,5 bzw 29 (RH L, XL)*


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Juli 2016)

Bastey_89 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon entdeckt aber spare momentan für meine Hochzeit und habe deshalb kein so großes Kontingent zur Verfügung.



Nach der Hochzeit wirst Du nie wieder ein Kontingent zur Verfügung haben.


----------



## Groudon (4. Juli 2016)

Das E1 sieht schon gut aus, aber eben doch wie ein Canyon Spectral.

Da ist schon fraglich wie sich der höhere Preis des Rotwild rechtfertigt...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. Juli 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> Das E1 sieht schon gut aus, aber eben doch wie ein Canyon Spectral.
> 
> Da ist schon fraglich wie sich der höhere Preis des Rotwild rechtfertigt...



Das ist wie eine Plastiktüte mit einem Rimowa-Koffer zu vergleichen!


----------



## Fast4ward79 (4. Juli 2016)

Mir ist das neue E1 wie es dort abgebildet ist zu weit in Richtung X1.
In das E1 gehört eine dicke 36er und keine 34er Gabel.

Gefallen tun mir die innenverlegten Zügen . Mit denen knarzt es hoffentlich weniger.


----------



## TrailProf (5. Juli 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> Das E1 sieht schon gut aus, aber eben doch wie ein Canyon Spectral.
> Da ist schon fraglich wie sich der höhere Preis des Rotwild rechtfertigt...



U.a. durch bessere Qualität?
Ich hab mir letztes Jahr ein Strive gekauft und musste dort erstmal die Dämpferlager wechseln, die Gleitlager der Umlenwippe aufreiben, den Hinterbau wg. Montageverspannungen zerlegen und wieder zusammensetzen, von "Shape Shifer Thematik" mal ganz zu schweigen .... (ich will aber nicht meckern, hatte vorher damit gerechnet dass nicht alles glatt läuft)
Das ist mir allerdings bisher noch bei keinem Rotwild untergekommen. Insofern relativiert sich zumindest ein Teil des Aufpreises.


----------



## Orakel (5. Juli 2016)

TrailProf schrieb:


> U.a. durch bessere Qualität?
> Ich hab mir letztes Jahr ein Strive gekauft und musste dort erstmal die Dämpferlager wechseln, die Gleitlager der Umlenwippe aufreiben, den Hinterbau wg. Montageverspannungen zerlegen und wieder zusammensetzen, von "Shape Shifer Thematik" mal ganz zu schweigen .... (ich will aber nicht meckern, hatte vorher damit gerechnet dass nicht alles glatt läuft)
> Das ist mir allerdings bisher noch bei keinem Rotwild untergekommen. Insofern relativiert sich zumindest ein Teil des Aufpreises.


Und den Top Service nicht zugvergessen


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Juli 2016)

Ich habe es zu Canyon gerade 2km, aber trotzdem kein Bike von dort.
Der Service ist so durchgespielt,  die Verkäufer so geglättet, alle Fragen haben auf dem Papier schon Antworten, andere Fragen dürfen nicht beantwortet werden- NEIN DANKE!


----------



## Maledivo (5. Juli 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich habe es zu Canyon gerade 2km, aber trotzdem kein Bike von dort.
> Der Service ist so durchgespielt,  die Verkäufer so geglättet, alle Fragen haben auf dem Papier schon Antworten, andere Fragen dürfen nicht beantwortet werden- NEIN DANKE!



Habe paar Meter näher, ...

Ging mir genauso.

Man braucht nur einmal hinzugehen, ...


----------



## Andi_72 (5. Juli 2016)

dito, und bei mir ist es nur 1km..

Kein custom möglich, die Räder fährt hier jeder, und sooooo günstig sind die auch nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (5. Juli 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Habe paar Meter näher, ...
> 
> Ging mir genauso.
> 
> Man braucht nur einmal hinzugehen, ...



Ich bin oft da...einfach nur um zu schauen was aktuell so aktuell ist 
Oder wenn ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Bremse bin, die aber vorher gern mal anfassen möchte 
Aber schon die Tatsache dass ich die Gabel dort nicht mit x-Spacern zum idiv. anpassen bekomme, sondern alles schon fix und fertig gekürzt ist, hält mich vom Kauf ab. Außerdem war ich bisher der typische "ich brauch nur Rahmen und Gabel"-Kunde.
Dann lieber zu Bernd, oder Matthias !


----------



## Maledivo (6. Juli 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Ich bin oft da...einfach nur um zu schauen was aktuell so aktuell ist
> Oder wenn ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Bremse bin, die aber vorher gern mal anfassen möchte
> Aber schon die Tatsache dass ich die Gabel dort nicht mit x-Spacern zum idiv. anpassen bekomme, sondern alles schon fix und fertig gekürzt ist, hält mich vom Kauf ab. Außerdem war ich bisher der typische "ich brauch nur Rahmen und Gabel"-Kunde.
> Dann lieber zu Bernd, oder Matthias !



Bei Matthias gibt´s zusätzlich tolles Smalltalk und Kaffee!


----------



## TrailProf (6. Juli 2016)

Also das Strive funktioniert (prinzipiell) schon sehr gut.
Der Deal mit Direktversendern ist halt einfach ein anderer und das sollte einem schon vor dem Kauf klar sein. Der Kunde bekommt -sofern lieferbar- zu relativ günstigen Konditionen ein vergleichsweise gut ausgestattetes Produkt, jedoch "nur" Stangenware und nichts individuelles. Zusäztlich sollte man auch kein Problem damit haben, mal selbst den Schraubenzieher/Hammer in die Hand zu nehmen, um das Ding dann passend zu dengeln.
War für mich eine interessante und im positiven Sinne lehrreiche Erfahrung! Aber mein nächstes Bike wird dennoch wieder ein Rotwild werden:
R.X2-FS .


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. Juli 2016)

Freies konfigurieren bedeutet einen riesigen logistischen Aufwand, der schwer zu steuern ist. Andere Firmen lassen das auch nicht zu, da bietet der Händler die Möglichkeit einer individuellen Anpassung. Im Falle eines Direktversenders mit hohen Stückzahlen geht das nicht. 

Die exorbitant vielfältigen Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten bei deutschen Autos sind u.a. ein Grund für die hohen Preise.


----------



## Andi_72 (6. Juli 2016)

Das ist alles logisch und richtig. Nur wenn man einen Laden wie Canyon direkt vor der Nase hat, ist der Blickwinkel ein etwas anderer. Und wenn man dann, so wie ich zB, kein "von der Stange" Kunde ist, und dank guter Beziehungen zum örtlichen Fachhandel auch gute Preise bekommt, und der Keller mit Werkzeugen und Ersatzteile gefüllt ist, läuft man nun mal anders. Deswegen werden dort keine schlechten bikes verkauft.


----------



## Brezensalzer (6. Juli 2016)

Kurze Frage an die Besitzer des X1 FS 27.5 2014/2015:

Welche Reifenfreiheit hat der Rahmen. Geht ein Trailking 2.4?


----------



## abi_1984 (7. Juli 2016)

Ich fahr in meinem R.X1 FS  27.5 den Trailking 2.4 nur vorne. Hinten passt nur der 2.2er rein. 
Werde aber demnächst den Baron 2.4 montieren. Der hat einen etwas andern Querschnitt und passt.


----------



## siem (7. Juli 2016)

Wieder retour von einer traumhaften 5 Tages Tour in den Dolomiten. 
E1 hat sich auch im uphill wacker geschlagen.


----------



## Groudon (7. Juli 2016)

Habt einen entspannten Start in das sonnige Wochenende! 





Sonntag Abend zeigt jeder ein Bild von einer seiner Touren vom WE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (8. Juli 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> Habt einen entspannten Start in das sonnige Wochenende!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Idee. Hoffe ich kann mich anschließen. ;-))


----------



## the donkey (8. Juli 2016)

Will am WE auch meine 2x11  testen da gibts dann auch Bilder


P.S. Werd mein R2 demnächst verkaufen sowie alles was ich in 26" noch habe


----------



## Orakel (9. Juli 2016)

www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news/mtb_neuheiten/neuheiten-2017-rotwild-rc1-ht-+-rc1-fs/a32888.html


----------



## C_dale (9. Juli 2016)

Neuheiten Rotwild
Mut zur Farbe: RC 1 FS in Blauton. Mal was Neues nach viel Grau und SChwarz mit weniger Streifen, auch wenn mir immer die "D-Day-Streifen "- Tragflächenmarkierung der alliierten Flugzeuge bei der Landung in der Normandie - auf den Rotwilds recht gut gefallen haben. Vorgestern durfte ich einen nagelneuen X1-Rahmen live sehen. Sieht zumindest in natura besser als auf den Bildern aus.
Was mir aber bei vielen neuen Rotwilds persönlich nicht so zusagt ist das Oberrohr im Buckelwal-Style und das Unterrohr in S-Line. Das gibt es schon seit Jahren noch extremer bei Giant und bei Spezialized, wobei man sagen muss, dass letztere ihre Rohre neueerdings wieder recht geradlinig formen. Aber das ist halt Geschmackssache ...


----------



## Andi_72 (10. Juli 2016)

So, die Rotwild-Touren für dieses WE sind beendet. Heute ist nur noch das Liteville am Start...

Wetter war echt super, zum ersten Mal nicht vom Schlamm, sondern vom Staub dreckig geworden 







Die Tour wird in Erinnerung bleiben, da in der letzten Abfahrt ein Insekt in meiner Nase verschwand und dort anfing zu brummen...Erst nach kräftigem Schnäuben kam es wieder ans Tageslicht, und entpuppte sich als Hummel...



Erinnerte mich an die Szene aus "total recall". Hätte auch ins Auge gehen können 

Hoffe eure Touren waren auf angenehmere Art Erlebnisreich


----------



## Orakel (10. Juli 2016)

und immer a Bänkle mit auf dem Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (10. Juli 2016)

Kleine Runde (72 km / 670 hm / 3:43 h) zum Tegernsee...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. Juli 2016)

Glückwunsch an euch alle.
Na da bin ich ja mal echt neidisch auf eure Touren. 
Ich durfte ausgerechnet heute bei dem suuuuuuper Wetter mein Bein hoch legen, da gestern auf der DM in Saalhausen (als Betreuer bei Firebike) meine Zerrung in der Wade sich zurück gemeldet hat, und der Muskel völlig zu gemacht hat.  



 






Sonntag Abend zeigt jeder ein Bild von einer seiner Touren vom WE.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Juli 2016)

Meine Tour von heute - 10h Rückfahrt vom Gardasee


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. Juli 2016)

Hab nur gestern Bilder gemacht, heute am Starnberger See war es zu heiß zum Bilder machen


----------



## Fast4ward79 (10. Juli 2016)

Gestern und heute auf dem Flowtrail Stromberg.
Fürs erste Mal fast super gelaufen wenn, ja wenn die letzte Abfahrt nicht gewesen wäre...


Wade gelöchert, Sattelgestellt gebrochen und das Wissen das der No Joke Trail nicht umsonst so heißt


----------



## XDennisX (10. Juli 2016)

Hey Gemeinde...
Ab Donnerstag gibt es bei LIDL wieder einiges an Fahrradzubehör. Unter anderem auch ein Navigationsgerät von Falk, das Falk Tiger Geo. 
Hat damit jemand Erfahrung? 
Das Navi gibt es auch noch mit einer Premium-Karten-version, welche aber 150€ teurer ist. 
Ist dieses Karten Update für uns Trailfahrer von größerem Nutzen? 

Grüße


----------



## dopero (10. Juli 2016)

https://www.navigation-professionell.de/falk-tiger-test/


----------



## Bensemer (10. Juli 2016)

Meine Frau hatte einen Termin in Heidelberg. Ich habe also mein Rehlein ins Auto geladen und mich umgezogen. Angekommen am Boxberg bin ich auf den Kaiserstuhl geradelt und dann Teile vom Burgenweg gefahren. 65 Kilometer, 900 Höhenmeter und knapp 5 Stunden.


----------



## Groudon (11. Juli 2016)

Ich war gestern auch eine Runde unterwegs mit einem Kunpel. Ab 19 Uhr lies es sich auch angenehm fahren bei noch 26 Grad.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. Juli 2016)

Heute die Tour auf dem Hometrail nachgeholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C_dale (12. Juli 2016)

@Gianty,
auf so einer Art Steg hat mich einmal fast im Stand  - wollte nur auf eine nasse Holzstufe hüpfen - übelst zerlegt...
So einen Hobel , genannt X1, habe ich auch: Bei dir ist der Sattel weiß , die Forke schwarz, bei mir ist genau umgekehrt.
Selbst aufgebaut?
Wenn ich richtig sehe,  hast du einen Satz Sun Ringle Charger verbaut. Was wiegt der LRS, falls du mal gewogen haben solltest. Interssiert mich, da ich noch einen Sun Ringle Black Flag Expert für mein X1 im Karton habe.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Juli 2016)

C_dale schrieb:


> @Gianty,
> auf so einer Art Steg hat mich einmal fast im Stand  - wollte nur auf eine nasse Holzstufe hüpfen - übelst zerlegt...
> So einen Hobel , genannt X1, habe ich auch: Bei dir ist der Sattel weiß , die Forke schwarz, bei mir ist genau umgekehrt.
> Selbst aufgebaut?
> Wenn ich richtig sehe,  hast du einen Satz Sun Ringle Charger verbaut. Was wiegt der LRS, falls du mal gewogen haben solltest. Interssiert mich, da ich noch einen Sun Ringle Black Flag Expert für mein X1 im Karton habe.



Die SunRingle stammen noch aus meinem ehemaligen STRIVE. Gewogen hatte ich sie mal für einen Kollegen, ich glaube es waren knapp über 1.700gr.

Den Steg auf dem Bild kann man leider nicht fahren, da das Geländer zu schmal ist. Selbst mit dem 620mm schmalen Lenker eines meiner CC- Rädchen klappt es nicht. Nass sind solche Stufen sehr gefährlich, wie Glatteis.

Ja, das X1 ist selbst aufgebaut. Eher eine Restekiste, wobei alles perfekt funktioniert. Am meisten Spaß machen mir enge Anlieger und Sprünge auf einem Flowtrail bei mir in der Nähe sowie verblockte Abfahrten


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. Juli 2016)

Jungs ich brauch mal eueren Rat, ich verstehe das nicht.

Ich habe ans G1 ein Zee Schaltwerk (RD-M640) in der Version montiert, die 25 Zähne Kapazität bei 32-36er Kettenblättern hat und somit perfekt zu einer 11-36 Kassette passt. Vorne ist lediglich ein 32er Kettenblatt montiert, das sollte also alles innerhalb der Spezifikation sein.

Da es Probleme beim Schalten des größten Ritzels gab, habe ich das Ganze analysiert und festgestellt, dass das Schaltwerk zu weit weg von der Kassette entfernt ist und somit, trotz Rausdrehen der entsprechenden Einstellschraube, nicht weit genug rein fährt um sauber das 36er Ritzel zu schalten.

Daraufhin habe ich den Spacer, der an der unteren Befestigungsachse des Schaltwerks (Nahe des Anschlags der B-Schraube) eingebaut ist auf die andere Seite gesetzt.
Nun hat es tatsächlich gepasst, alle Gänge sauber schaltbar, nur hat die B-Schraube nicht mehr gegriffen, da der Spacer logischerweise rund ist und keine Nase hat wo die B-Schraube dagegen drücken könnte.

Gelöst habe ich es durch eine B-Schraube mit dickerem Kopf, die ich verkehrt herum eingedreht habe, so dass die Schraube durch ihre zusätzliche Breite nun wieder auf der Nase der Befestigungsschelle aufsitzt.

Meine Fragen dazu:

- Wie konnte es überhaupt zu so einem Problem kommen? Das G1 hat doch eine Direct-Mount-Aufnahme fürs Schaltwerk, oder?
- Hätte man das nicht noch anders lösen können oder wozu baut Shimano einen Spacer ein, wenn durch einen Wechsel der Position die B-Schraube wirkungslos wird?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. Juli 2016)

Das klingt alles etwas seltsam. Kannst Du mal bitte Bilder einstellen? 
Welche "Probleme" gab es denn genau beim schalten auf das größte Ritzel? 
Die Umschlingung muss schon so eingestellt werden, dass das Schaltwerk etwas Abstand zur Kassette hat. 
Wieviel war es denn ( Bilder )? Der jetzige Zustand ist auf keinen Fall normal.


----------



## Orakel (13. Juli 2016)

wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe und du hast den "Spacer" eingebaut, dann wäre es der falsche schritt gewesen, du musst den Spacer ganz weglassen,also das Teil das du verlinkst hast.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. Juli 2016)

@Gianty:
Ich kann das nachher mal versuchen zu fotografieren.
Problem war, dass er trotz mehr als ausreichendem vertikalem Abstand zu den Ritzeln nicht auf das 36er schalten wollte. Entweder es ging gar nicht oder er hat zwar auf das 36er hoch geschaltet, aber die Kette saß versetzt drauf. Erst als ich den horizontalen Abstand vom Schaltwerk zum Rahmen durch den Spacer-Seitenwechsel verringert habe, ging es einwandfrei.

@Orakel
Der Spacer befindet sich an der Befestigungsschraube der Schelle, die ich im Bild im oberen Beitrag verlinkt habe. Er ist auf dem Bild nicht drauf. Man kann ihn links oder rechts der Schellenöse einsetzen, ich habe lediglich die Position getauscht, damit das Schaltwerk näher in Richtung Laufradmitte kommt.


----------



## Orakel (13. Juli 2016)

@Orakel
Der Spacer befindet sich an der Befestigungsschraube der Schelle, die ich im Bild im oberen Beitrag verlinkt habe. Er ist auf dem Bild nicht drauf. Man kann ihn links oder rechts der Schellenöse einsetzen, ich habe lediglich die Position getauscht, damit das Schaltwerk näher in Richtung Laufradmitte kommt.[/QUOTE]
*Aaaha*


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. Juli 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> *Aaaha*



So sieht das offiziell aus:

Den Spacer habe ich einfach auf die andere Seite der Schelle gebaut. Der Klemmring war bei mir gar nicht dran, den soll man laut Händlerdoku eh runter machen für Direct-Mount.





Auf die Art und Weise kommt das Schaltwerk ca. 2mm näher an den Rahmen ran in horiziontaler Richtung.

Kann es sein, dass ich die komplette Klammer bzw. Schelle entfernen muss bei dem G1-Rahmen?
Wäre zumindest irgendwie logisch... dass ich daran nicht gedacht hab


----------



## Orakel (13. Juli 2016)

wieder was glernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. Juli 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> So sieht das offiziell aus:
> 
> Den Spacer habe ich einfach auf die andere Seite der Schelle gebaut. Der Klemmring war bei mir gar nicht dran, den soll man laut Händlerdoku eh runter machen für Direct-Mount.
> 
> ...



Richtiiiiiiiiiiiig.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. Juli 2016)

Dirk hat es beantwortet


----------



## at021971 (14. Juli 2016)

Ein bisserl mehr zu den 2017er Modellen
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/07/14/rotwild-mountainbikes-2017/

Thomas


----------



## Orakel (14. Juli 2016)

Das RE 1 wird mir immer Sympathischer  macht die Entscheidung nicht leichter zwischen 
140mm FW und Carbon oder 160mm und Alu .
Vielleicht machen es die Ausstattungen und die ausgerufene Preise einfacher


----------



## at021971 (14. Juli 2016)

Die Rahmenform des R.E1 FS gefällt, aber die Farbe und Decales sind nicht nach meinem Geschmack. Und das blau/schwarz des R.C1 geht mal gar nicht. Diese zwei dunklen Farben zu mischen verbietet sich einfach. Beim R.X2 FS gibt es das Decals Thema zwar auch, aber da stimmen die Farben eher. Das 2017er R.E1 FS in RAW, aber dann wie 2013 bis 2015 und nicht wie 2016, wäre top.

Mir scheint, die Rotwild Jungs haben sich aktuell so weit wie noch nie von ihren bis dato sehr akribisch gepflegten Wurzen entfernt.

Thomas


----------



## Groudon (14. Juli 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> Vielleicht machen es die Ausstattungen und die ausgerufene Preise einfacher



Das neue Rotwild R.E1 wird in zwei verschiedenen Komplettausstattungen oder optional auch als Rahmenkit erhältlich sein. Die Evo-Version kostet 5.299 €, die hier gezeigte Pro-Variante (SLX) ist mit 4.299 € etwas günstiger. Das Rahmenkit schlägt mit 2.499 € zu Buche.

Quelle: MTB-News.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. Juli 2016)

Die 2017er Modelle gefallen mir gar nicht, aber fährt eigentlich jemand dieses G1-Modell?


----------



## MB-Locke (14. Juli 2016)

Die Kommentare dazu sind mal wieder der Hammer
Noch nie auf so nem Bike gesessen, aber die Klappe aufreißen. Schade eigentlich, doch das ist der Grund warum ich hier im Forum generell nicht mehr so aktiv bin... Aber bei euch hier gefällts mir und bald gehör ich ja auch wieder zu den Hirschen dazu
Lasst euch überraschen... Aber ich bin froh, wenn hoffentlich zum WE der Rahmen da is


----------



## 123disco (15. Juli 2016)

Unter Optik-Kleid tun sich moderne Bikes nicht mehr viel. Über was soll man sich hier im RotwildForum sonst austauschen?
Schaut! Ich hab das Rotwild x oder y gekauft...oh, toll!

..das Design von Rotwild war wirklich mal einzigartig und hatte in seinem rot/weiß/Silber schon von weitem einen hohen Wiedererkennungsfaktor.
Heute muss ich die Aufschrift schon lesen, um Rotwild-Bike zu erkennen.

..da folgt schon länger ein Design-hin dem nächsten Desinn-her. Dafür muss ich meinen Po nirgends draufsetzen. ;-)

Nur gut, dass es zumindest immer noch ne Raw-Variante gibt, die den technischen Anspruch von Rotwild mit am Besten visualisiert.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. Juli 2016)

Ein Design, das auf Anhieb gefällt, nutzt sich sehr schnell ab. Ein Design, das beim längeren oder mehrmaligen Betrachten erst gefällt, ist oftmals zeitlos.

Ist kein Spruch von mir sondern von sehr bekannten Designern, mit denen ich schon zu tun hatte.


----------



## chris-2 (15. Juli 2016)

Der Rahmen des E1 ist wirklich sehr gelungen, über die Decals kann man streiten. Aber kann es sein, dass Rotwild beim Preis, wie bereits letztes Jahr, nochmal eine ordentliche Schippe drauflegt hat? Die Pro-Version mit der gezeigten Ausstattung für 4299€? Das sieht mir eher nach einer Comp-Version aus.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. Juli 2016)

Also ich muss sagen, dass mir das neue E1 (auch wenn in diesem Bereich für mich kein neues Bike in Frage kommt) und auch die blauen C1-Modelle, sehr gut gefallen. 
Das blau finde ich mal ne interessante Abwechslung. 
Könnte mir gut vorstellen, vielleicht irgendwann mal wieder ein C1-Hardtail für "jeden Tag" aufzubauen.


----------



## 123disco (15. Juli 2016)

@Gianty ..der Spruch kenn ich, wenn dem Kunden das Design bei der Präsentation nicht gefällt 

Aber auch Wahres; Design darf auch mal auf den zweiten Blick .. und gefälliges ReDesign hat evtl noch zu viel altes.

Ps. Was ist eigentlich aus dem "Bemale-einen-Rotwild-Rahmen-Jubiläums-Social-Media-Wettbewerb" geworden


----------



## Orakel (15. Juli 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> @Gianty ..der Spruch kenn ich, wenn dem Kunden das Design bei der Präsentation nicht gefällt
> 
> Aber auch Wahres; Design darf auch mal auf den zweiten Blick .. und gefälliges ReDesign hat evtl noch zu viel altes.
> 
> Ps. Was ist eigentlich aus dem "Bemale-einen-Rotwild-Rahmen-Jubiläums-Social-Media-Wettbewerb" geworden


Der Gewinner hat das Bike erhalten, mehr dazu findest du im Forum auf der Rotwild Hp


----------



## Orakel (15. Juli 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> Das neue Rotwild R.E1 wird in zwei verschiedenen Komplettausstattungen oder optional auch als Rahmenkit erhältlich sein. Die Evo-Version kostet 5.299 €, die hier gezeigte Pro-Variante (SLX) ist mit 4.299 € etwas günstiger. Das Rahmenkit schlägt mit 2.499 € zu Buche.
> 
> Quelle: MTB-News.de


Hatte ich auch gelesen, die Frage ist,was gibt es für die Preise an Ausstattung?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. Juli 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> @Gianty ..der Spruch kenn ich, wenn dem Kunden das Design bei der Präsentation nicht gefällt



Schau Dir mal die wirklich interessanten Designs der ausländischen Fahrzeuge an. Da sind tolle Ideen dabei, allerdings wirken sie sehr schnell abgenutzt. Die deutschen Wagen sind dagegen auf den ersten Blick etwas bieder, aber irgendwie zeitlos elegant ( zumindest ein Mini im speziellen oder Fahrzeuge aus München und Stuttgart ).

Die ROTWILD Bikes haben mir früher nie gefallen, trotzdem finde ich sie sehr gefällig - in Natur oftmals besser als auf Bildern. Das liegt aber wie immer im Auge des Betrachters. Unterm Strich gilt eher, wie sie sich auf den Trails bewegen lassen und da gibt es bei ROTWILD keine halben Sachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Juli 2016)

Jungs, die Form folgt der Funktion:

- Ohne Walfischbuckel am Oberrohr fehlt Platz fürn Flaschenhalter
- Ohne Hängebauchschwein im Unterrohr findet der Dämpfer wenig Platz (kein Ausgeleichsbehälter möglich)
- Ohne abfallendes Oberrohr zerdeppern wir uns die Eier
- Die Drehpunkte der Hinterbaufederrung gibt die Physik vor (und Rotwild versteht die Physik da ganz gut finde ich!)
- Den Knick im Sattelrohr sind wir selbst schuld weil alle nach kurzen Kettenstreben schreien

Also was soll man rummaulen?
Da geht der Blick auf den Winkelsteuersatz und den Flip- Dingsbumms komplett verloren....


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. Juli 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Jungs, die Form folgt der Funktion:
> 
> - Ohne Walfischbuckel am Oberrohr fehlt Platz fürn Flaschenhalter
> - Ohne Hängebauchschwein im Unterrohr findet der Dämpfer wenig Platz (kein Ausgeleichsbehälter möglich)
> ...



Hihihì, alles richtig RockyRider66, da bin ich völlig deiner Meinung. 
Vor allem bei Punkt 3.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. Juli 2016)

Ich glaube es ging nicht in allen Posts um die funktionale Form sondern um das Gesamtdesign. Funktional gibt es Zwänge, denen man sich nicht entziehen kann ( dann darf auch der Freigang für die Gabel am Unterrohr erwähnt werden ).


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. Juli 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Jungs, die Form folgt der Funktion:
> 
> - Ohne Walfischbuckel am Oberrohr fehlt Platz fürn Flaschenhalter
> - Ohne Hängebauchschwein im Unterrohr findet der Dämpfer wenig Platz (kein Ausgeleichsbehälter möglich)
> ...



Das aktuelle G1 in schwarz/weißer Optik ist aber seltsamerweise sehr schön und fügt sich harmonisch in die Rotwild-Design-Tradition ein.
Die ganzen neuen Räder sehen furchtbar aus, da passt nichts wirklich zusammen und der Buckel als neueste Innovation diverser Rahmenbauer ist echt ein Griff ins Klo, das geht gar nicht.

Gefallen dir die 17er Modelle?
Ich würde mir wenigstens ein Modell wünschen, das in klassischer Rotwild-Optik daher kommt:


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Juli 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Das aktuelle G1 in schwarz/weißer Optik ist aber seltsamerweise sehr schön und fügt sich harmonisch in die Rotwild-Design-Tradition ein.
> Die ganzen neuen Räder sehen furchtbar aus, da passt nichts wirklich zusammen und der Buckel als neueste Innovation diverser Rahmenbauer ist echt ein Griff ins Klo, das geht gar nicht.
> 
> Gefallen dir die 17er Modelle?
> Ich würde mir wenigstens ein Modell wünschen, das in klassischer Rotwild-Optik daher kommt:


Ich gehöre nur zur Zielgruppe X1, E1, G1- und sagen mir zu.
Farbe kann ich nicht beurteilen weil ich sie noch nicht in Natur gesehen habe, noch nicht mal ein 2016er E1.
Aber Farbe ist für mich zweitrangig, hauptsache das Ding läuft und macht mir eine nasse Hose...


----------



## 123disco (15. Juli 2016)

@Gianty ..jau den Autoindustrievergleich hatte ich auch gleich im Kopf. 

Wobei bei einer Messeumfrage, abgelabelte Autosiloutten selbst von Fachleute kaum noch zugeordnen werden konnten
- wäre mal interessantes MTB-NEWS-Rätsel für Friedrichshafen: Erkenne abgelabelte Bikes.

Zumindest der Hirsch-Buckel wäre unübersehbar


----------



## at021971 (15. Juli 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ...Zumindest der Hirsch-Buckel wäre unübersehbar



...und man würde es für ein Canyon halten...

Thomas


----------



## TrailProf (15. Juli 2016)

Ich bekenne mich schuldig, dass mir die 2017er Kollektion mal so RICHTIG gut gefällt ! 
Beim E1 frage ich mich aber, ob eine 34er mit dem Hinterbau mithalten kann, oder ob eine 36er nicht besser gewesen wäre?!
Hat die 34er das identische Innenleben wie die 36er? Schwer vorstellbar.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Juli 2016)

34er FIT4 und 36er FIT sind von der Dämpfung vergleichbar. 

RC2 gibt es nur in der 36er, überfordert aber einen Großteil der Biker in der Einszellorgie und ist etwas schwerer. 
In der Summe ist die 34er sicher eine gute Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (15. Juli 2016)

Ahhh.. danke für die Info. 
RC2 verlangt etwas Engagement, ist halt kein plugandplay.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. Juli 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> @Gianty .. abgelabelte Autosiloutten selbst von Fachleute kaum noch zugeordnen werden konnten...



Schau Dir mal den aktuellen Hyundai H350 an und überlege mal ob es sowas Ähnliches / Gleiches schon länger gibt. Da blieben bei der Vorstellung manchen Jungs die Kinnladen noch Wochen danach nach unten geklappt. Das ist nicht abgelabelt sondern 1:1 Gedankenübertragung.


----------



## Bensemer (15. Juli 2016)

Zu dieser ganzen Design Geschichte:  Ein Kumpel ist vor langer Zeit ein BMW Z3 gefahren und die Karre gefiel uns beiden sehr gut. Irgendwann kam der Z4 raus und er machte mir Augenkrebs, schreckliches Auto... vor ein paar Jahren musste ich einen komplett lackieren in orange/rot/rosa/lila. Als ich 3 Tage lang die Vorarbeit gemacht habe (Dellen, Kratzer, Steinschläge und leichten Hagelschaden beseitigen) hat mir das Auto angefangen zu gefallen und seit dem mag ich ihn. 
So lange würde das aber bei einem Hirsch nicht dauern


----------



## Orakel (15. Juli 2016)

m.M. nach sollte man zwischen Rahmendesign und Farbdesign (Decals) unterscheiden.
Sieh Rockys Erläuterung zu Rahmendesign und Funktion, da "führt" wohl kein Weg vorbei.(haben uns die Laufradgrössen eingebrockt)
Wobei Trek wieder auf den Bogen zum Tretlager hin verzichtet, den Spezi. "eingeführt" und jeder kopiert hat.
Beim Farbdesign und Decals kann man unterschiedlicher Meinung sein.
Die Farbe vom R.E. gefällt mir, nur die Decals sind nicht der Hit, da würde mir ein bisschen mehr Kontrast zur Rahmenfarbe besser gefallen.
Die Zeiten von Silber/Rot/Grau sind wohl vorbei 
PS: bei den Kommentaren zu den neuen Rotwilds, da kannst nur den Kopf schütteln


----------



## 123disco (15. Juli 2016)

..findest du es "fluffy" oder auch nur "schitty" raus damit.!!  Die Meinung ändern kann man ja immer noch. Was interessiert mich mein Gewäsch von gestern..

In der Zeit dazwischen übe ich Biken. 

@Gianty ..glaube aus fundierter Autodiskussion halte ich mich als Pixelschuppse bei dir lieber raus.

@TrailProf : an RC2 gewöhnt man sich und mit CTD ist man schnell zu sehr aufs Fahren fokussiert


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Juli 2016)

Ja, Trek hat wieder ein gerades Unterrohr. Mit dem Ergebnis dass die Gabelkrone anschlägt. 
Wer will das? Das Ding kann man noch nicht mal ins Auto legen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (16. Juli 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..findest du es "fluffy" oder auch nur "schitty" raus damit.!!  Die Meinung ändern kann man ja immer noch. Was interessiert mich mein Gewäsch von gestern..


wenn du mich meinst, der Rahmen gefällt, die Kombi Rahmenfarbe/Decals nicht so.
Es soll ja auch in RAW kommen, dann sieht man mal weiter


----------



## Orakel (16. Juli 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ja, Trek hat wieder ein gerades Unterrohr. Mit dem Ergebnis dass die Gabelkrone anschlägt.
> Wer will das? Das Ding kann man noch nicht mal ins Auto legen?


,wenn man es stellen kann


----------



## 123disco (16. Juli 2016)

@Orakel ..war auch allgemein gemeint, dass jeder hier im lustigen Stammtisch seine Meinung ablassen dürfen soll; auch wenn rotwildkritisch oder auch nur über profanes wie Farbe oder  

(kommt doch jedes Jahr beim neuen Farbspiel der Kommentarreigen)


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. Juli 2016)

Und aus Rotwild - Marketingsicht würde ich sagen: Ziel erreicht.  

Hier diskutieren eingefleischte Rotwilder intensiv über neue Bikes und Designs.
Erfolgreiche Designs sind meistens immer die, die auch polarisieren.


----------



## 123disco (16. Juli 2016)

..apropos Stammtisch!? Gab doch mal ein Treffen ihn der Pfalz. Bin am kommenden Fr-So in Dahn. Ist auch wer da? 

(Wir sind in den lustigen Waggons am Bahnhof & Biergarten. )


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. Juli 2016)

Ich glaube mir gefallen die neuen Räder auch deshalb nicht, weil ich klassische Rahmenformen bevorzuge, deshalb fand ich das 2011er E1 so wunderschön, wo sogar die Dämpferumlenkung einen Akzent in Rahmenfarbe lackiert hatte, um möglichst nah an der klassischen Diamantrahmen-Optik zu bleiben 






Mit 27.5 oder gar 29" kann ich gleich gar nichts anfangen, das wirkt für mich optisch einfach unharmonisch. Man sieht an dem ganzen aktuellen Rahmenflickwerk auch gut, dass es konstruktiv offenbar eine Herausforderung darstellt.
Und die neuen Farben finde ich entweder grell und aggressiv oder dunkel und langweilig, das ist auch nicht meines. Ich finde eine dezente Farbwahl besser, idealerweise mit rotem Firmenlogo, aber das ist dann wirklich reine Geschmackssache und selbst auf meinen Hirschfuhrpark trifft das nicht ausnahmslos zu.

Rotwild macht ja angeblich mit seinen E-Bikes und Pedelecs mittlerweile eh mehr Umsatz als mit den anderen Modellen. Und die elektrischen Varianten sind definitiv in jeglicher Hinsicht schöner sowie von den Details her pfiffiger als bei den üblichen Verdächtigen aus dem Konkurrenzlager


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Juli 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..apropos Stammtisch!? Gab doch mal ein Treffen ihn der Pfalz. Bin am kommenden Fr-So in Dahn. Ist auch wer da?
> 
> (Wir sind in den lustigen Waggons am Bahnhof & Biergarten. )



Habe noch Urlaub und Dahn ist nicht weit weg. Dreht ihr dort ein paar Runden?


----------



## 123disco (16. Juli 2016)

Ja, von morgens Freitag bis Sonntag. Haben von altem DahnBiker drei Touren . PM


----------



## Bensemer (17. Juli 2016)

5 Artgenossen hat mein Rehlein heute unterwegs in freier Wildbahn getroffen. Zuerst zwei E1 und ein G1. Die sind hoch gerollt als ich das erste mal runter bin. Als ich dann das zweite mal oben war standen die noch.




Als ich das zweite mal runter bin kam ein C1 und ein R2 entgegen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (17. Juli 2016)

Den letzten Hirschen, den ich getroffen habe, das war letzten Sonntag in Leutstetten im Biergarten und das war sogar ein E-Modell.

Heute auf der Isar-Nordrunde, da war mein G1 leider ohne Kontakt zu Artgenossen unterwegs:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Juli 2016)

Das rote G1 war meins


----------



## Bensemer (18. Juli 2016)

Was? Und ihr fragt mich da oben wo man da raus kommt wo ihr runter seid? Ich dachte der Melibokus wäre deine Heimat wenn du so ein Rad fährst und in Bensheim wohnst...


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Juli 2016)

Ich glaube du verwechselt hier ein paar Biker


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Juli 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..apropos Stammtisch!? Gab doch mal ein Treffen ihn der Pfalz. Bin am kommenden Fr-So in Dahn. Ist auch wer da?
> 
> (Wir sind in den lustigen Waggons am Bahnhof & Biergarten. )



Ja, das Treffen habe ich auf dem Schirm.
Ich bin auch am Wochenende extra dort gewesen um Trails zu suchen, und die hab ich auch gefunden.
Es wird aber September bis dass ich wieder Zeit habe.
Melde mich aber rechtzeitig.


----------



## Bensemer (18. Juli 2016)

Dann war es einer deiner beiden E1 Mitfahrer... 
Ich war mal vor ein paar Wochen an einem schönen Sommer Sonntag mit Frau und Kind da hoch maschiert.  Meine Tochter  (3) ist vom Parkplatz am Auerbacher Schloß bis hoch gelaufen und zwar nicht den Asphaltweg sondern über Stock und Stein. Als wir dann oben ein Eis gegessen haben hat meine Frau da welche runter stürzen sehen. Sie sagte wenn ich mir bei so einer Aktion was breche bräuchte ich nicht glauben das sie mich dann 6 Wochen lang "entspannt". 
Deswegen weiß ich noch nicht wo man da unten raus kommt...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Juli 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Sie sagte wenn ich mir bei so einer Aktion was breche bräuchte ich nicht glauben das sie mich dann 6 Wochen lang "entspannt"....



Glaub mir, die sind irgendwann an einem Punkt, wo sie über uns nur noch den Kopf schütteln. Wenn wir im Krankenbett liegen, sind sie doch ganz schön besorgt

...behauptet zumindest der in dieser Hinsicht sehr erfahrene Biker.....


----------



## AnAx (19. Juli 2016)

@RockyRider66 , @hiTCH-HiKER und @andere_G1_Fahrer: Passt ins G1 wohl der Cane Creek Double Barrel Air?

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Juli 2016)

zumindest passt der float x2 mit der fetten Hüfte 

auf der fox help seite sind die Abmessungen


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Juli 2016)

Ich suche für mein E1 / G1 noch einen Dämpfer als Alternative zum RP2, der auf härteren Abfahrten doch etwas limitiert ist.

Nun würde ich, trotz der guten Erfahrungen mit dem Fox Float X, gerne mal einen Dämpfer von Rock Shox probieren, die auch optisch hervorragend zum Bike passen würden.

In Frage kommen auf den ersten Blick folgende Modelle:
Vivid Air RC2 (Tune mid)
Monarch Plus RC3 Debon Air (Tune mid)

Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte oder einen Tipp für mich, ob und welcher überhaupt zur Geometrie des 26" E1 / G1 passen könnte? Insbesondere interessiert mich das Fahrverhalten, ob die Dinger dann in den Rahmen passen, probiere ich zur Not selber aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casir (21. Juli 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich suche für mein E1 / G1 noch einen Dämpfer als Alternative zum RP2, der auf härteren Abfahrten doch etwas limitiert ist.
> 
> Nun würde ich, trotz der guten Erfahrungen mit dem Fox Float X, gerne mal einen Dämpfer von Rock Shox probieren, die auch optisch hervorragend zum Bike passen würden.



Ich fahre im G1 den FloatX und bin absolut happy....Für mich bleiben eigentlich keine Wünsche offen. 

Was gefällt Dir denn speziell am FloatX im G1 nicht?
Oder möchtest Du einfach nur etwas ausprobieren?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Juli 2016)

casir schrieb:


> Was gefällt Dir denn speziell am FloatX im G1 nicht?
> Oder möchtest Du einfach nur etwas ausprobieren?



Ich würde gerne Rock Shox ausprobieren und der Monarch Plus würde auch optisch viel besser passen.
Aufgrund der Erfahrungen mit den aktuellen Gabeln hätte ich zudem erwartet, dass die den Fox-Dämpfern nicht wirklich nachstehen.


----------



## Bensemer (21. Juli 2016)

Nach nicht mal 600 Kilometer und rund 13.500 Höhenmeter hätte ich das nicht erwartet... offensichtlich brauch ich auch die Scheibe neu   Die nächsten sehe ich mir nach jeder zweiten Fahrt an


----------



## Maledivo (21. Juli 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 513271 Anhang anzeigen 513272
> Nach nicht mal 600 Kilometer und rund 13.500 Höhenmeter hätte ich das nicht erwartet... offensichtlich brauch ich auch die Scheibe neu   Die nächsten sehe ich mir nach jeder zweiten Fahrt an



Dann bist mit Dauerschleifen gefahren, da musst du aber merken.

Habe heute die Beläge gewechselt, nach 4500 km!!!! Die Scheibe ist noch gut .

Wer bremst der verliert .


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Juli 2016)

organische Beläge auf SLX Scheiben?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Juli 2016)

Je nach Umgebungseinfluss kann das sogar noch viel schneller gehen. Beim Marathon in WND hat es mal so geregnet, dass durch die feine Paste selbst krachneue Bremsbeläge nach 25km völlig verschlissen waren und viele Fahrer nur noch mit den Füßen bremsen konnten. Das ist zwar echt die Ausnahme, aber es können generell keine Kilometerangaben gemacht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (21. Juli 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Dann bist mit Dauerschleifen gefahren, da musst du aber merken.


Klar hat das gequitscht aber keine 3 Minuten



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> organische Beläge auf SLX Scheiben?


Sind Resin Beläge. Wurde so von Matthias ausgeliefert.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Juli 2016)

Die sind nämlich schneller weg als Sintermetal.
Und ab der SLX abwärts  werden die Scheiben weicher.


----------



## Maledivo (21. Juli 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 513271 Anhang anzeigen 513272
> Nach nicht mal 600 Kilometer und rund 13.500 Höhenmeter hätte ich das nicht erwartet... offensichtlich brauch ich auch die Scheibe neu   Die nächsten sehe ich mir nach jeder zweiten Fahrt an



Hast Scheibe gemessen? Sie müsste mindestens 1,5 mm dick sein - gehe davon aus dass sie noch nicht erreicht hat und Du nur neue Beläge benötigst.

Benutze XT Scheiben mit Metallbeläge (J04C), bin mit diesem Kombi sehr zufrieden.

Am Vorderrad hast Du auch gleiche Beläge/Scheiben/Scheibengröße? Wie schaut aus mit Verschleiß?


----------



## Bensemer (21. Juli 2016)

Nein, gemessen habe ich sie noch nicht aber ich habe schonmal die Schieblehre für morgen mittag rausgelegt. Die Scheibe sieht aber schon mitgenommen aus (zumindest links).
Vorne hab ich natürlich auch gleich mal die Beläge raus, da ist alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## the donkey (21. Juli 2016)

Frage an die Experten
E1  26" Jahrgang 2012 Rahmen M für Person mit 1,85m aber nur 85cm Schrittlänge
Fahrstil gemäßigt nicht agressiv 
Geht das gut? Vorbaulänge


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Juli 2016)

Bezüglich Bremsscheiben: Es kommt echt immer auf die Umgebung an.
Da ich mit dem Downhiller praktisch immer bei schönem Wetter fahre und nach fast jeder Tour gründlich sauber mache, ist hier nach zigtausend Höhenmetern und mehreren Jahren noch keinerlei Verschleiß an den Bremsscheiben festzustellen.
Beim Stadtrad habe ich hingegen in wenigen Jahren eine Mavic-Felge komplett durchgebremst, weil die Bremsbeläge vermutlich voller Straßensiff waren, der sich da schön durchgearbeitet hat.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Juli 2016)

the donkey schrieb:


> Frage an die Experten
> E1  26" Jahrgang 2012 Rahmen M für Person mit 1,85m aber nur 85cm Schrittlänge
> Fahrstil gemäßigt nicht agressiv
> Geht das gut? Vorbaulänge



Würde ich nicht empfehlen!
Ich habe bei 180cm eine Schrittlänge von ungefähr 82 cm und es geht zwar mit dem E1 in M gerade so, allerdings fühlt sich mein G1 in L (beide 26") wesentlich passender an! Und ich muss beim E1 eine Sattelstütze mit 2 cm Setback fahren sowie den Sattel hinter die Mitte schieben.

Beim Downhiller geht sowas noch, da ist es sogar praktisch wenn der Rahmen etwas niedriger baut, z.B. wenn man im steilen Gelände mal mit dem Fuß aufsetzen muss, aber als Tourenrad bzw. Enduro und gemäßigtem Fahrstil, da würde ich dir dringend zu L raten!


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Juli 2016)

Bei Körpergröße 185cm würde ich L fahren


----------



## the donkey (22. Juli 2016)

Merci dann hab ich es richtig gemacht und nicht gekauft


----------



## MB-Locke (22. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
Ich hatte mit 1,81 auch eines in L, ich würde sagen, das passt dir dann auch. Keinesfalls M, die Übarstandshöhe zwischen M u L ist nicht soo dramatisch unterschiedlich, schau dazu mal auf der Rotwild Page nach.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (23. Juli 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 513271 Anhang anzeigen 513272
> Nach nicht mal 600 Kilometer und rund 13.500 Höhenmeter hätte ich das nicht erwartet... offensichtlich brauch ich auch die Scheibe neu   Die nächsten sehe ich mir nach jeder zweiten Fahrt an



Die Scheibe hat noch 1.6mm. Ich wollte eben "mal schnell" neue Beläge reinstecken um auf den Berg zu radeln da habe ich gemerkt das der linke Kolben fest ist.  Es sieht aber nicht nach einem schwimmenden Sattel aus....


----------



## michel77 (23. Juli 2016)

Kannst noch froh sein, dass es eine rt66 ist, die könntest Du sogar noch weiter verwenden. Aber eine neue kostet ja nicht die Welt.

Schwimmender Sattel bei XT, wenn Du ihn nicht ganz fest schraubst vielleicht...


----------



## Bensemer (23. Juli 2016)

Ja das mit dem schwimmenden Sattel war natürlich nicht wirklich ernst gemeint. 
Schon sehr ärgerlich da das Rad quasi nagelneu ist. Ende März dieses Jahres gekauft und satte 16 Ausfahrten


----------



## michel77 (23. Juli 2016)

Schon, aber einen hängenden Kolben kann man immer mal haben. Bei einer anderen Bremse mit kleinerem Luftspalt wäre der Schaden vermutlich nicht so dramatisch, bzw. erst später aufgetreten.


----------



## Maledivo (23. Juli 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem schwimmenden Sattel war natürlich nicht wirklich ernst gemeint.
> Schon sehr ärgerlich da das Rad quasi nagelneu ist. Ende März dieses Jahres gekauft und satte 16 Ausfahrten



Musst mal Sattel mobilisieren. Die Kolben reinigen, abwechselnd einseitig bewegen lassen, am Kolben ein wenig Bremsflüssigkeit. Danach beidseitig bewegen lassen bis gleichmäßig rauskommt, dann mit Bremsreiniger reinigen. Dann hast längere Zeit Ruhe ;-).

Habe vorgestern auch gemacht, ... .


----------



## Maledivo (23. Juli 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Die Scheibe hat noch 1.6mm. Ich wollte eben "mal schnell" neue Beläge reinstecken um auf den Berg zu radeln da habe ich gemerkt das der linke Kolben fest ist.  Es sieht aber nicht nach einem schwimmenden Sattel aus....



Würde neue Scheibe holen, ...


----------



## Bensemer (23. Juli 2016)

Ja ich werde auf jeden Fall neue Scheiben und Beläge rein verbauen. Ich wollte nur heute morgen noch eine Runde drehen bevor es zum Geburtstag geht um Platz für den Kuchen zu machen 
Die Ursache war wohl der feste Kolben aber ich werde trotzdem gleich zu besseren Scheiben aufrüsten. 


Ich war gestern nach der Arbeit in Darmstadt in 2 größere Läden und die wollten für die 86er Scheibe satte 30€ mehr als Bike Components!!! Der eine lief mir sogar auf den Parkplatz nach und rechnete mir seine Kosten vor und jammerte das er bald zu machen muss...


----------



## Groudon (23. Juli 2016)

Zu Zeiten des Internethandels ist es als lokales Geschäft sicher nicht mehr einfach mit Ersatzteilen...


----------



## Bensemer (23. Juli 2016)

Ich hätte ja ein paar  € mehr bezahlt um das Zeug gleich zu haben aber doch keine 80! Bei Bike Components waren es knapp 100 Inc.  Versand. Der Laden wollte 59.95 pro Scheibe und 30.95 für ein Paar Beläge. Also ~82€ teurer und dann bettelte er das ich bei ihm kaufe... Er sagt sogar das viel Shimano Zubehör im Netz billiger als sein EK wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (23. Juli 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> . Er sagt sogar das viel Shimano Zubehör im Netz billiger als sein EK wäre


Das gleiche sagt mein Händler über RS ,hatte ihn gefragt wegen der RS SID um wieviel er sie mir besorgen könnte, Da meinte er,ich solle wie ER SELBER, die Gabel im Inet bestellen, um den Preis wie sie im Inet gehandelt werden bekommt er sie im EK nicht.


----------



## Maledivo (23. Juli 2016)

the donkey schrieb:


> Merci dann hab ich es richtig gemacht und nicht gekauft



Falls Du nur den Rahmen eines E1 in 26" in L suchst - würde ich Dir den G1 empfehlen -> momentan saugünstig zu haben und in Neu.

Bei Schaltwerk Bikes ist noch welche da für 699 € (lt. Website sind die Größen nur in S und M vorhanden, jedoch auf EbaySeite scheint alle Größen verfügbar zu sein). Ruf mal dort an! Vielleicht hast Du Glück


----------



## Maledivo (23. Juli 2016)

Kein Rotwildspezifisches Thema, ich suche guten 1/4er Toolset.

KS-Tools 48 tlg.:
https://www.amazon.de/KS-Tools-Stec...n&smid=A3OW4M5Q2C5VD2&tag=idealode-mp-pk02-21

Proxxon 36 tlg.:
https://www.amazon.de/Proxxon-23080-Steckschlüsselsatz-Zoll-36-teilig/dp/B002C6LU6S

Habt Ihr solches Set? Seid Ihr damit zufrieden? Mein E1 schreit nach guten Werkzeug !


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juli 2016)

KS hab ich viel Jahre ohne Probleme. 
Mein Bruder arbeitet damit täglich in seiner KFZ- Werkstatt. 
Nix zu meckern.


----------



## Maledivo (23. Juli 2016)

Nun Rotwildspezifisches Thema (auch wenn nicht ganz - ):

Meine XT Kassette (11-36er) und die Kette müssen langsam ausgetauscht werden.

Dann kam mir die Ideen - auf 11-Fach zu wechseln - natürlich 1-Fach.

Shimano hat momentan 11-46 auf Markt (mehrere Shop´s haben jetzt schon lieferbar).

Es gibt auch ne XT-Set mit Schaltwerk und Schaltgriff.

Bin mit 22/36 mit 11-36 sehr zufrieden - Schaltperformance sehr gut! Habe noch nie ein Gang gebraucht, ...

Mit 32 und 11-46 wäre mit jetziger Bandbreite sehr annährend - es fehlt ein Gang nach oben und eins nach unten. Wäre für mich nicht so schlimm 

Seid Ihr schon mal gewechselt und wie empfindet Ihr?


----------



## Maledivo (23. Juli 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> KS hab ich viel Jahre ohne Probleme.
> Mein Bruder arbeitet damit täglich in seiner KFZ- Werkstatt.
> Nix zu meckern.



Danke @RockyRider66 !

Meines Wissens hat KS Tools zwei Sortimente - einmal für Profi und einmal für Heimwerker.

Daher die Frage ob dieses Set gut ist - bei Amazon-Bewertung scheint es gut zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siem (24. Juli 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Nun Rotwildspezifisches Thema (auch wenn nicht ganz - ):
> 
> Meine XT Kassette (11-36er) und die Kette müssen langsam ausgetauscht werden.
> 
> ...



Ich habe genau die selben Überlegungen wie Du. Leider gibts bezüglich der neuen 11-46 Kasette und damit verbundenen Bandbreite noch keine aussagekräftigen Tests. Schönheitswettbewerb  gewinnt sie auf alle Fälle keine. Dagegen Finde ich die Eagle sehr durchdacht und schön, kostet auch leider.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Juli 2016)

siem schrieb:


> Ich habe genau die selben Überlegungen wie Du. Leider gibts bezüglich der neuen 11-46 Kasette und damit verbundenen Bandbreite noch keine aussagekräftigen Tests. Schönheitswettbewerb  gewinnt sie auf alle Fälle keine. Dagegen Finde ich die Eagle sehr durchdacht und schön, kostet auch leider.



Dann sind wir ja schon drei.
Plage mich auch schon einige Zeit mit ähnlichen Gedanken. 
Alternative wäre noch vorne 30er Blatt und hinten die Sram XX Kassette mit 10 - 42. Sieht dann etwas harmonischer aus.

Habe aber grundsätzlich bei beiden Lösungen bedenken, dass die Schaltsprünge im mittleren Bereich zu unharmonisch sind. 
Ganz oben und ganz unten wäre das ja nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Groudon (24. Juli 2016)

Ich bin am Hardtail (R2 29) von 2x10 (38/26 mit 11-36) auf 1x11 (32er bzw. 30er Blatt mit 10-42) umgestiegen.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden und bereue die Entscheidung nie! Natürlich haben meine Freunde mit 2x10 oder gar 3x11 einen leichteren Gang berghoch oder einen schwereren begab, aber ich drehte bergab eh ungern bei 50 km/h mit und bis 45 km/h komme ich mit dem 30er Blatt auch gut mit.

Bergauf musst du dich etwas mehr quälen. In meiner Umgebung gibt es aber meist nur kurze Anstiege, davon jedoch mehrere pro Tour. Damit komme ich gut klar! 

Das Beste ist für mich die Einfachheit des Systems. In die eine Richtung gehts leichter, in die andere schwerer. Kein Gegenschalten vom Umwerfer mehr und lästige Gangsuche.


----------



## Orakel (24. Juli 2016)

na dann Geselle ich mich als vierter mit meiner Überlegung(einer von vielen)dazu.
Die Überlegung ist, an meinem schnellen (R.R.2FS) von 2*10 auf 1*11 umzusteigen, 32KB, 11-42 oder 11-46 Kassette,alles SH.
Hab auch schon im Inet gesucht (und gefunden) bei Bikecomponents wie bei Bike 24 gibt es ein Upgrade-Kit XT, allerdings nur mit 42er Kassette,einmal mit/ohne Kurbel.
Kumpel fährt an seinem neuen SRAM 1*11 mit ner 42er Kassette, meint der letzte sprung aufs 42er Ratzel ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig, ansonsten stellt die Bandbreite kein problem dar.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Juli 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> na dann Geselle ich mich als vierter mit meiner Überlegung(einer von vielen)dazu.
> Die Überlegung ist, an meinem schnellen (R.R.2FS) von 2*10 auf 1*11 umzusteigen, 32KB, 11-42 oder 11-46 Kassette,alles SH.
> Hab auch schon im Inet gesucht (und gefunden) bei Bikecomponents wie bei Bike 24 gibt es ein Upgrade-Kit XT, allerdings nur mit 42er Kassette,einmal mit/ohne Kurbel.
> Kumpel fährt an seinem neuen SRAM 1*11 mit ner 42er Kassette, meint der letzte sprung aufs 42er Ratzel ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig, ansonsten stellt die Bandbreite kein problem dar.



Na das wäre ja dann für mich in Ordnung. 
Wenn lediglich der "Klettergang" dann etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, könnte ich damit ja leben.


----------



## Maledivo (24. Juli 2016)

Upgrade Set mit 11-46 ist bei Bike Compontens verfügbar:

https://www.bike-components.de/wishlist.php


----------



## Orakel (24. Juli 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Upgrade Set mit 11-46 ist bei Bike Compontens verfügbar:
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/wishlist.php


ja stimmt,hatte ich ganz vergessen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Juli 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> Die Überlegung ist, an meinem schnellen (R.R.2FS) von 2*10 auf 1*11 umzusteigen, 32KB, 11-42 oder 11-46 Kassette,alles SH.



Wirklich schnell ist man mit 1*11 und 32er KB, 11-42 aber nicht (29") 

Meine Beine drehen sich damit schwindelig. Daher überlege ich, auf ein 36 er KB zu wechseln. Muss aber noch testen, wie es sich an den langen und steilen Anstiegen anfühlt.


----------



## Orakel (24. Juli 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wirklich schnell ist man mit 1*11 und 32er KB, 11-42 aber nicht (29")
> 
> Meine Beine drehen sich damit schwindelig. Daher überlege ich, auf ein 36 er KB zu wechseln. Muss aber noch testen, wie es sich an den langen und steilen Anstiegen anfühlt.


da hast du recht, deshalb fällt mir die Entscheidung schwer umzusteigen.
jetzt habe ich 36/26 mit ner 11-36er Kassette, da kann ich druck machen und Speed mässig geht was


----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. Juli 2016)

...mische ich mich mal in die Unterhaltung ein 

Also, bei meinem Umstieg von 26ziger X1 auf das neue 27,5er X1 (mit Plus-Bereifung) habe ich mir auch lange über die Übersetzung und Bandbreite Gedanken gemacht....   ganz viele Berechnungen durchgeführt und mich letztendlich für 1-fach entschieden.

Meine Übersetzung ist 28/11-42 bei fast 29ziger Radumfang, damit bin ich vom Berggang her fast auf dem Niveau 22/11-34. Natürlich geht bei der Höchstgeschwindigkeit nicht so viel...  Trittfrequenz 100 bedeutet 34,5 Kmh. Mir reicht das, aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Einem Racer mit Nummer am Lenker wird das sicherlich nicht reichen , einem Tourer wie ich es bin, reicht das...	auf den Trails bergab trete ich selten mit.

Komme gerade von meiner diesjährigen Alpentour und ich muss sagen, die Übersetzung passt...   bergauf hat mich nicht der kleinste Gang limitiert, sondern meine eigene Kraft...   ein bisschen bessere Vorbereitung, dann hätte ich auch länger im Sattel sitzen können. Glaube auch nicht, dass mir ein 46ziger Ritzel noch viel länger hätte helfen können, bei dauerhaft > 15 % geht mir halt irgendwann die Puste aus...   hier im Odenwald kurz mal > 20 % gehen schon.

Schade finde ich, dass Shimano beim Ritzelpaket 11-46 nur das letzte Ritzel von 42 auf 46 aufgestockt hat und sie nicht auch das 32 und 37 etwas angepasst haben. Dann hätte ich es mir überlegt..  auch das Kettenblatt auf 30 zu erhöhen um dann etwas mehr Bandbreite zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. Juli 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> na dann Geselle ich mich als vierter mit meiner Überlegung(einer von vielen)dazu.
> Die Überlegung ist, an meinem schnellen (R.R.2FS) von 2*10 auf 1*11 umzusteigen, 32KB, 11-42 oder 11-46 Kassette,alles SH.
> Hab auch schon im Inet gesucht (und gefunden) bei Bikecomponents wie bei Bike 24 gibt es ein Upgrade-Kit XT, allerdings nur mit 42er Kassette,einmal mit/ohne Kurbel.
> Kumpel fährt an seinem neuen SRAM 1*11 mit ner 42er Kassette, meint der letzte sprung aufs 42er Ratzel ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig, ansonsten stellt die Bandbreite kein problem dar.



Das 1*11 von SRAM (z.B. X1) ist absolut genial in jeder Hinsicht. Ich finde auch den Sprung aufs 42er perfekt und bin bei den Gang-Abstufungen sehr penibel, hab beim 1*10 mit Mirfe-Ritzel immer das 11er entfernt, weil ich ansonsten selbst mit 16er Ritzel keine homogene Abstufung hinbekommen habe.
Ich fahre die X1 am Freerider mit 30er Kettenblatt, allerdings kann man locker für die Rennfeile auch auf 32 oder 34 gehen, wenn man nicht gerade Freund von einem derart kleinen Berggang ist, bei dem man langsamer fährt als beim Schieben.
An meine Fahrräder kommt jedenfalls kein Umwerfer mehr dran, das ist für die meisten Biker völlig überflüssig das Teil.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. Juli 2016)

Es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob man die 1*11 an einem Touren-, Freeride-, Enduro-, AM-Bike oder an einem Racebike einsetzen möchte.

Wo Geschwindigkeit keine Rolle spielt, funktioniert 1*11 prima.

Steht das Tempo im Vordergrund, kommt es auf das Streckenprofil an. Steile Anstiege und Abfahrten einer CC-Strecke sind  kein Problem. Auf schnellen Strecken und Marathons stößt man entweder an den Anstiegen oder auf der Ebene / in langen Abfahrten an Grenzen.


----------



## the donkey (25. Juli 2016)

Also ich hab mir an meinem R2 mit der Trickstuff Kassette  geholfen 
 2x10 mit 11-41 Kassette 
Bin damit mehr als zufrieden und hab für meine Verhältnisse hier im Ländern alles was ich brauche


----------



## schaeferhelge (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gern beim 27,5er G1 den Coil-Dämpfer austauschen. Gern gegen einen Cane Creek DB air. Hat jemand Erfahrungen hiermit? Passt das? Harmoniert das? Ggf. sogar direkt Tuning-Tipps?

Danke und Gruß
Helge


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juli 2016)

schaeferhelge schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde gern beim 27,5er G1 den Coil-Dämpfer austauschen. Gern gegen einen Cane Creek DB air. Hat jemand Erfahrungen hiermit? Passt das? Harmoniert das? Ggf. sogar direkt Tuning-Tipps?
> 
> ...


Es gibt verschiedene Baujahre und Federwege.
Welches meinst du genau?


----------



## schaeferhelge (26. Juli 2016)

Hi,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Der Rahmen ist der 2015er G1 für 27,5er Laufräder und 200mm Federweg. Die Dämpfereinbaulänge ist 241mm.

Ich hänge gleich nochmal ein Bild an.

Bin für alle Tipps dankbar!

Grüße
Helge


----------



## schaeferhelge (26. Juli 2016)

So sieht das gute Stück aus:


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. Juli 2016)

schaeferhelge schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde gern beim 27,5er G1 den Coil-Dämpfer austauschen. Gern gegen einen Cane Creek DB air. Hat jemand Erfahrungen hiermit? Passt das? Harmoniert das? Ggf. sogar direkt Tuning-Tipps?
> 
> ...



Welchen hast du denn momentan drin und warum möchtest du den austauschen?
Ich würde ins G1 eher einen Stahlfeder-Dämpfer einbauen, wenn dir ein Fox X nicht ausreicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juli 2016)

Ah, so eine Waffe.
Zumindest dürfte ein fetter Luftdämpfer wie CCDB oder X2 passen.
Auf der Fox Helpsite gibt es die genauen Abmessungen vom X2.

Schau dich mal hier um: http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/search/label/Rotwild 
Denke, dass dein G1 mit Luftdämpfer nicht so prall funktioniern könnte.
Käme auf einen versuch an, aber generell halte ich dein G1 für Coil konstruiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaeferhelge (26. Juli 2016)

Hi,

danke für den Tipp, super Seite! Und ja, rein von den Abmessungen müsste der CC DB air passen. Der Rotwild-Service konnte zwar auf keine konkreten Erfahrungen verweisen, rät aber zu einem Setup mit progressiven Dämpfer, also keine zu große Luftkammer. Werde es wohl mal mit dem CC DB air versuchen. Normale Kammer, nicht die XVol, ggf. mit Spacern verkleinern. Versuch macht kluch 

Wenn noch jemand weitere Erfahrungen hat, immer gern her damit.

Grüße
Helge


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. Juli 2016)

Fährt hier jemand das 26" G1 (2014/15) mit einem Double Barrel Air? Ich finde leider keine Daten zu den Abmessungen der Dämpferbuchsen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Juli 2016)

21,84 x 8,0mm


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. Juli 2016)

Danke für die rasche Antwort! Der Rotwild Support meint allerdings 21,8 x 8mm? Beide Längen finde ich online...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (27. Juli 2016)

Das Einbaumaß am  Rahmen und der Wippe würde ich lieber selber messen.
Bei meinem E1 ist das alles andere als maßhaltig 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. Juli 2016)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Das Einbaumaß am  Rahmen und der Wippe würde ich lieber selber messen.
> Bei meinem E1 ist das alles andere als maßhaltig



Ich bin hier momentan leider nur mit einem Maßband bewaffnet... :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (27. Juli 2016)

Wenn schon Cane Creek, dann würde ich doch sowas hier ins G1 verbauen:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...le-barrel-rear-shock-ex-display/rp-prod124805


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. Juli 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Wenn schon Cane Creek, dann würde ich doch sowas hier ins G1 verbauen:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...le-barrel-rear-shock-ex-display/rp-prod124805



Der DB Air CS wird vom alten Rahmen übernommen, erst mal schauen was er im G1 leistet.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (27. Juli 2016)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> Der DB Air CS wird vom alten Rahmen übernommen, erst mal schauen was er im G1 leistet.



Bin sehr gespannt auf deinen Bericht!
Allerdings tendiere ich momentan noch zu einem Rock Shox Stahlfederdämpfer, schon wegen der Preis / Leistung.


----------



## Bensemer (27. Juli 2016)

Ein hoch auf die Gleitzeit. Ich hatte heute keine Lust zu arbeiten aber war mit dem X1 dort. Da bin ich einfach mal 3.5h früher gegangen und 47 Kilometer die Bergstraße heim geradelt. An so "Arbeitstage" könnte ich mich gewöhnen 
 
Nach ein paar Kilometer hab ich dann mal die Beläge raus und geprüft ob der Kolben wieder fest ist aber er war ok


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. Juli 2016)

Noch eine technische Frage zum G1:
Bei meinem Rahmen fehlte leider die DT RWS 142x12 Achse, wird nachgeliefert. Ich hab' mir nun beim Händler um's Eck eine besorgt (und meine Crossmax SX auf 142x12 umgebaut, ohne Achse passt das LR auch genau in den Rahmen, da wird nix aufgedehnt o.Ä. *Allerdings ist nun die Achse zu kurz! *Beim Gewinde ist noch locker 5-8mm Platz. Was soll denn das bitte? Hat der Rahmen etwa doch 150x12?

Edit: Der Hinterbau hat natürlich 142x12, aber die Achse ist zu kurz...


----------



## casir (29. Juli 2016)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> Noch eine technische Frage zum G1:
> Bei meinem Rahmen fehlte leider die DT RWS 142x12 Achse, wird nachgeliefert. Ich hab' mir nun beim Händler um's Eck eine besorgt (und meine Crossmax SX auf 142x12 umgebaut, ohne Achse passt das LR auch genau in den Rahmen, da wird nix aufgedehnt o.Ä. *Allerdings ist nun die Achse zu kurz! *Beim Gewinde ist noch locker 5-8mm Platz. Was soll denn das bitte? Hat der Rahmen etwa doch 150x12?
> 
> Edit: Der Hinterbau hat natürlich 142x12, aber die Achse ist zu kurz...



Ist es vielleicht eine thrubolt Achse mit 135mm?

Beim mir passte alles...


----------



## abi_1984 (29. Juli 2016)

Oder mal anders gesagt: Die Achse die Rotwild verbaut hat ne Länge von 191,5mm über alles bzw. 167,7mm ab Auflage des RWS Hebels.
Denke nicht dass man die so ohne weiteres beim Händler um die Ecke kriegt.


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. Juli 2016)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Oder mal anders gesagt: Die Achse die Rotwild verbaut hat ne Länge von 191,5mm über alles bzw. 167,7mm ab Auflage des RWS Hebels.
> Denke nicht dass man die so ohne weiteres beim Händler um die Ecke kriegt.



hmm, da dürftest du (leider) Recht haben...


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Juli 2016)

schau mal nach nach Schraubachsen ohne Hebel bei R2 Bikes.
Da habe ich eine passende gefunden die eigentlich für ein Scott Bike war.
Länge und Gewindesteigung passt, die geben dir auch Auskunft.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. Juli 2016)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Oder mal anders gesagt: Die Achse die Rotwild verbaut hat ne Länge von 191,5mm über alles bzw. 167,7mm ab Auflage des RWS Hebels.
> Denke nicht dass man die so ohne weiteres beim Händler um die Ecke kriegt.



Das wundert mich sehr, denn beim 2011er E1 hat noch eine ganz normale DT-Achse gepasst.
Allerdings wurde der Rahmen glaube ich von Rotwild nie mit Achsen ausgeliefert, obwohl es die entsprechenden Einsätze für den Hinterbau gab.
Hat das G1 tatsächlich einen Länge, die nicht standardkonform ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Juli 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Das wundert mich sehr, denn beim 2011er E1 hat noch eine ganz normale DT-Achse gepasst.
> Allerdings wurde der Rahmen glaube ich von Rotwild nie mit Achsen ausgeliefert, obwohl es die entsprechenden Einsätze für den Hinterbau gab.
> Hat das G1 tatsächlich einen Länge, die nicht standardkonform ist?


Bei meinem Rahmen war eine DT Achse mit Hebel dabei, hab nie geprüft ob die Standard ist.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. Juli 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Rahmen war eine DT Achse mit Hebel dabei, hab nie geprüft ob die Standard ist.



Es wäre ja im Grunde auch egal, wem geht schon die Achse kaputt 
Aber interessiert hätte es mich schon, ob die Achse standardkonform ist und falls nicht, aus welchem Grund.


----------



## Maledivo (29. Juli 2016)

Im neuen Freerider gibt's mehrere Bilder von Rotwild Bikes .


----------



## the donkey (30. Juli 2016)

Schonmal jemand sein R2 von 26" auf 27,5"
umgebaut?Auch nur am VR?
Gibt es hier Erfahrungen?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. Juli 2016)

Was versprichst du dir davon? Würde ich nicht machen...


----------



## Mainbiker363 (30. Juli 2016)

Knacken am X1 Modell 2016

Habe seit den ersten Fahrten ein Knacken am X1, der welches Recht komisch anmutet.

Steil Bergauf wenn die Rechte Kurbel in etwa 14-15 Uhrstellung hat.

Ausbau und Reinigung/fetten brachte nichts.

Kettenblattschrauben sind Bombenfest.

Reinigen des Bikes brachte kurze Abhilfe.

Gestern gereinigt, und eingeölt (Balistol) und es knackt trotzdem.

Sastü gereinigt und mit Kupferpaste versehen.

Es ist kein Schleifen am Umwerfer.

Hat je,an deine Idee?

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## Maledivo (30. Juli 2016)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Knacken am X1 Modell 2016
> 
> Habe seit den ersten Fahrten ein Knacken am X1, der welches Recht komisch anmutet.
> 
> ...



Innenlager? Hast ja XT?

Bei mir war bei E13 anfangs auch so, nach dem Fetten geht's weg, seitdem ist Ruhe.

Nur die Klickpedale bei mir macht leider bei Last etwas Lärm (Lager hinüber).


----------



## Mainbiker363 (31. Juli 2016)

Habe ich mal gecheckt, jedoch ohne Ausbau. Was mich hier stört, ist dass es nicht immer da ist. So habe ich vor kurzen das Bike gereinigt, und nicht geölt/gefettet, da war dann nichts.

Ich zerlege und fette heute mal die Lager um den Dämpfer.


----------



## egoibc (31. Juli 2016)

Beim Umstieg von 26 Zoll 2012er E1 auf ein 26 Zoll 2014er G1 mit neuer Gabel war der Gabelschaft am G1 etwa 1,5 cm kürzer als am E1. Da ich am E1 gefühlt manchmal nicht genügen Druck auf das Vorderrad gebracht hatte war die Überlegung, dass der etwas kürzere Gabelschaft am G1 hier Abhilfe schaffen sollte. 
Ich hatte mit dem G1 jetzt aber schon ein paar Mal den Fall, dass mir mit dem G1 das Vorderrad wegbricht / wegschmiert. 
Haben andere G1 Fahrer auch dieses Phänomen?
Ich weiß das ist sehr vage und vergleichbar mit der Frage: Mein Auto ist kaputt. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte..
Bin gerade etwas ratlos. Hätte als nächstes mal einen neuen Maxxis Highroller II vorne montiert...
Bin für Tipps dankbar.
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (31. Juli 2016)

Hast du an beiden Bikes die gleiche Gabel gefahren?
Welchen Dämpfer fährst du?
Mit meinem Fox RP2, der bei normaler Fahrt recht tief eingefedert ist, da kommt es mir auch so als wäre der Schwerpunkt beim G1 mit Marzocchi 350 weiter hinten als beim E1 selbst mit Doppelbrücke.
Kann aber auch an der Rahmenlänge liegen, ist die bei dir gleich geblieben?

Gegen Abschmieren vorne hilft bei mir ein Baron BCC @ 2.5, damit ist das Thema des Wegrutschens erledigt


----------



## egoibc (31. Juli 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Hast du an beiden Bikes die gleiche Gabel gefahren?
> Welchen Dämpfer fährst du?
> Mit meinem Fox RP2, der bei normaler Fahrt recht tief eingefedert ist, da kommt es mir auch so als wäre der Schwerpunkt beim G1 mit Marzocchi 350 weiter hinten als beim E1 selbst mit Doppelbrücke.
> Kann aber auch an der Rahmenlänge liegen, ist die bei dir gleich geblieben?
> ...


Bereifung: identisch
E1: Gabel: Fox 36 Talas 180 R, Dämpfer: RP2
G1: Gabel: Fox 36 Float 180 RC2 Factory Kashima, Dämpfer: Float X Factory Kashima
Rahmen: beides in L
Der Maxxis Highroller II in 2.4 liegt schon im Keller ansonsten hätte die den Baron BCC 2.5 auch mal getestet.
Danke. Thomas


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (31. Juli 2016)

Ich kann mir das nur durch die kürzeren Kettenstreben des G1 erklären.
Mit ggf. längerem Vorbau und einem gescheiten Reifen vorne solltest du aber keine Probleme mit dem Wegrutschen haben, der Float X passt auf jeden Fall.
Ich fahre am G1 einen Vorbau, der 1,5 cm länger ist und finde das angenehmer so, allerdings bin ich von Rahmengröße M auf L gewechselt.
Bin gespannt was die anderen zu dem Thema schreiben.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (31. Juli 2016)

Wer kann mir sagen, welcher Lenker am X1 Modell 2014/15 verbaut war? 

Es war ein Alu Lenker, aber welcher Hersteller, welche Breite etc.

Danke


----------



## AMDude (31. Juli 2016)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Wer kann mir sagen, welcher Lenker am X1 Modell 2014/15 verbaut war?
> 
> Es war ein Alu Lenker, aber welcher Hersteller, welche Breite etc.
> 
> Danke



Sollte eigentlich ein CRANKBROTHERS COBALT2 mit 740 mm gewesen sein.


----------



## Maledivo (31. Juli 2016)

the donkey schrieb:


> Schonmal jemand sein R2 von 26" auf 27,5"
> umgebaut?Auch nur am VR?
> Gibt es hier Erfahrungen?



Guck mal:

https://www.rotwild.de/community-ne...il//--257--rotwild-756-bzw-726-scaled-sizing/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Juli 2016)

egoibc schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit dem G1 jetzt aber schon ein paar Mal den Fall, dass mir mit dem G1 das Vorderrad wegbricht / wegschmiert.



Reifendruck zu hoch?


----------



## the donkey (31. Juli 2016)

@Maledivo 
Danke das was ich suchte
Teile sind bestellt bzw schon da
Umbau folgt nächste Woche


----------



## 123disco (31. Juli 2016)

egoibc schrieb:


> Beim Umstieg von 26 Zoll 2012er E1 auf ein 26 Zoll 2014er G1 mit neuer Gabel war der Gabelschaft am G1 etwa 1,5 cm kürzer als am E1. Da ich am E1 gefühlt manchmal nicht genügen Druck auf das Vorderrad gebracht hatte war die Überlegung, dass der etwas kürzere Gabelschaft am G1 hier Abhilfe schaffen sollte.
> Ich hatte mit dem G1 jetzt aber schon ein paar Mal den Fall, dass mir mit dem G1 das Vorderrad wegbricht / wegschmiert.
> Haben andere G1 Fahrer auch dieses Phänomen?
> Ich weiß das ist sehr vage und vergleichbar mit der Frage: Mein Auto ist kaputt. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte..
> ...


Das alte E1 braucht Druck für Kurven, sonst gutmütiger Geradeauslauf auch wenn man irgendwohin nach hinten wandert.
Die kurze G1 Geometrie braucht wohl etwas mehr Gefühl, um im  Sweetpoint zu fahren. Insgesamt mehr von hinten schön zu fahren, aber bei zuweit fehlt Druck...der Float X senkt das Heck im typischen Arbeitsbereich auch noch etwas ab und entlastet vielleicht Front.


----------



## Bensemer (31. Juli 2016)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Wer kann mir sagen, welcher Lenker am X1 Modell 2014/15 verbaut war?
> 
> Es war ein Alu Lenker, aber welcher Hersteller, welche Breite etc.
> 
> Danke



Mein X1 2015 hat sogar einen 780er Cobalt2 dran


----------



## Maledivo (31. Juli 2016)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Wer kann mir sagen, welcher Lenker am X1 Modell 2014/15 verbaut war?
> 
> Es war ein Alu Lenker, aber welcher Hersteller, welche Breite etc.
> 
> Danke



2014 740er CB Cobalt
2015 780er CB Cobalt

Quelle: Rotwild Website


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Juli 2016)

egoibc schrieb:


> Beim Umstieg von 26 Zoll 2012er E1 auf ein 26 Zoll 2014er G1 mit neuer Gabel war der Gabelschaft am G1 etwa 1,5 cm kürzer als am E1. Da ich am E1 gefühlt manchmal nicht genügen Druck auf das Vorderrad gebracht hatte war die Überlegung, dass der etwas kürzere Gabelschaft am G1 hier Abhilfe schaffen sollte.
> Ich hatte mit dem G1 jetzt aber schon ein paar Mal den Fall, dass mir mit dem G1 das Vorderrad wegbricht / wegschmiert.
> Haben andere G1 Fahrer auch dieses Phänomen?
> Ich weiß das ist sehr vage und vergleichbar mit der Frage: Mein Auto ist kaputt. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte..
> ...



Je kürzer der Vorbau, desto weniger Druck hat man am Vorderrad.
1cm Länger macht da mehr aus als 1cm tiefer.
Und was fast jeder aus den Augen verliert, wie ist der Lenker gedreht?
Ich fahre zwar einen 40er Vorbau, den Lenker habe ich aber eher nach vorne gedreht, das Dekor zeigt dabei fast nach unten.
DIn effektive Vorbaulänge dürfte zwischen 50 und 60mm liegen.

Und dann denke ich noch,  dass man beim G1 eher etwas nach hinten orientiert fährt als beim E1.

Und ganz zum Schluss mein Tipp an der Gabel mal nach den Druckstufen  zu schauen!
Je weiter die Lowspeed zu ist, desto unsensibler wird die Gabel.
Das bedeudet, das das Vorderrad bei nachlassendem Druck am Lenker zu springen beginnt.
Ich fahre die Druckstufen nur dann stramm, wenn meine Kondition für die Abfahrt reicht.
Das sind leider nicht mehr als etwa 3min.


----------



## Burt4711 (1. August 2016)

Hi,

An meinem 2015er C1 löst sich an ner kleinen Stelle der Lack am Ausfallende. Die Stelle ist direkt neben dem DT Swiss-Hebel.

Ist sowas ne Garantiesache? Oder eher ein Fall für den Lackstift?


----------



## Bensemer (1. August 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> I werd no narrisch...
> Der komplette Antrieb ist neu, die Zughalter am Unterrohr hatte ich draußen und alles sauber gemacht, alles geölt und geschmiert.
> Das Knacken kommt nur unter Last, das heißt auch am Montageständer ist es nicht zu hören.
> Ich war mit dem C1 HT beim örtlichen  (ehemaligen Specialized, jetzt Rotwild) Händler, berichtete ihm was ich alles gemacht habe und sagte dass ich eigentlich nur noch das Tretlager vermute.   Er meinte das kann nicht sein, es sind 100%ig die Pedale... die sind aber auch neu und fest. Ich hatte die Pedale nochmal raus, sauber gemacht, Fett aufs Gewinde und wieder rein geschraubt. Probefahrt - unverändert!
> ...



Da ich in den letzten Wochen fast nur mit dem X1 gefahren bin habe ich wenig Zeit mit der Suche nach dem Knacken verbracht. Am Wochenende habe ich das Rad aber nochmal komplett auf den Kopf gestellt und dabei offenbar den Bösewicht gefunden. Der Schnellspanner vom Vorderrad.... Hab das Ding durch einen DT Swiss ersetzt und bin fast Geräuschfrei zur Arbeit geradelt  So ein dummer Pfennigartikel mit riesiger Wirkung aber das ist ja meistens so


----------



## Orakel (1. August 2016)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> An meinem 2015er C1 löst sich an ner kleinen Stelle der Lack am Ausfallende. Die Stelle ist direkt neben dem DT Swiss-Hebel.
> 
> Ist sowas ne Garantiesache? Oder eher ein Fall für den Lackstift?


Lackstift


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. August 2016)

Hier gibt es einen interessanten Artikel zu Edel-Bikes, witzigerweise ist ausgerechnet das 26" G1 auch mit dabei:
http://www.manager-magazin.de/lifes...m-litespeed-edel-mountainbikes-a-1060401.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (1. August 2016)

Am Wochenende an der Ammer (Ammergauer Alpen)


----------



## 123disco (1. August 2016)

.."Für den Weg abwärts ist das* Rotwild R.G1 FS 26 *gebaut - zu sehen unter anderem am langen Federweg der Gabel...Komplett wiegt so ein Rad um die 13 Kilo"..

So so !? Aktientipps hol ich mir übrigens jetzt aus der neuen "Enduro".


----------



## 123disco (1. August 2016)

Apropos.

Mir ist am Samstag 2x der Vorderreifen aus dem Bett gesprungen/geknallt. Der M1700 mit 19,5 ist halt nicht der breiteste LRS für 2,4er. Wohl zuwenig Luft mit 1,8bar (da brauch ich ja bald eh schon kein Tubeless mehr).

Das zweite mal dann kurz drauf, nachdem ich CO2 reingepumpt hatte und Milch nachgefüllt.
Glaube Restmilch ist komplett innen /seitlich am Reifen langgelaufen, dadurch rutsch und sitzt der Reifen erstmal nicht fest und schmiert auf der Milch runter.

Kennt ihr das? Muß man erstmal warten..


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. August 2016)

CO2 und Milch? Das verträgt sich meines Wissens nach nicht.

Die Felge ist für solch einen breiten Reifen schon arg schmal.

Ja, mit der Milch hat man eine schöne Sauerei und der Reifen kann dadurch von der Felge springen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. August 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> .."Für den Weg abwärts ist das* Rotwild R.G1 FS 26 *gebaut - zu sehen unter anderem am langen Federweg der Gabel...Komplett wiegt so ein Rad um die 13 Kilo"..
> 
> So so !? Aktientipps hol ich mir übrigens jetzt aus der neuen "Enduro".



Das ist wie der Playboy, man kann sich nur die Bilder ansehen 
Ich fand da war schon das eine oder andere Schmuckstück in der Sammlung, das ich bisher nicht auf dem Schirm hatte.
Was man von den Medien zu halten hat ist ja bekannt, da findet man immer viele Ungereimtheiten.


----------



## 123disco (1. August 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> CO2 und Milch? Das verträgt sich meines Wissens nach nicht.
> 
> Die Felge ist für solch einen breiten Reifen schon arg schmal.
> 
> Ja, mit der Milch hat man eine schöne Sauerei und der Reifen kann dadurch von der Felge springen.


Stimmt, co2 muss wieder raus und frische Kölner Kellerluft rein.. oder bald zumindest Richtung 22,5mm Breite gehen . 

Edit: schon erfolgt, m1700 2


----------



## Rotwild168 (1. August 2016)

Waren letzte Woche auf Alpencross....


----------



## MB-Locke (1. August 2016)

^^ sehr geil! Das sind ja mal ein paar E1 auf nem wilden Haufen! Sieht nach Spaß aus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk Nennen (1. August 2016)

Rotwild168 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 516292 Anhang anzeigen 516291 Anhang anzeigen 516290 Anhang anzeigen 516289 Waren letzte Woche auf Alpencross....



Oh wie cool. Neid. 
Alp -X mit 5 Hirschen. 
Nächstes Jahr muss ich auch wieder "drüber".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (2. August 2016)

Ich suche einen Rotwild R.C1 HT - Rahmen in Größe L 2013-2015. Wenn jemand einen günstig abzugeben hat so bitte ich inständig um Meldung am Besten via PN =)
Alternativ natürlich auch wenn jemand weiß wo ich ihn noch herbekommen könnte da ich so ziemlich alles abgegrast habe...


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Rotwild R.C1 HT - Rahmen in Größe L 2013-2015. Wenn jemand einen günstig abzugeben hat so bitte ich inständig um Meldung am Besten via PN =)
> Alternativ natürlich auch wenn jemand weiß wo ich ihn noch herbekommen könnte da ich so ziemlich alles abgegrast habe...


Ruf doch mal bei Rotwild direkt an.
Die wissen doch wohin sie geliefert haben, vielleicht haben die sogar selbst noch welche?


----------



## MB-Locke (2. August 2016)

Oder eben bei Matthias von Schaltwerk, er ist ja auch immer gut für gute Preise, tollen Service u hat ja auch ab u zu noch Restposten da!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majomathes (2. August 2016)

Danke für die Antworten, ich nehme an mit dem Rahmen kann man auch mal Spaß Berg ab haben und ist nicht nur für xc? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bensemer (2. August 2016)

Genau mit dem gesuchten hab ich angefangen Fahrrad zu fahren. Spaß bergab habe ich mit dem Teil auch heute noch obwohl ich jetzt noch eins mit richtig Federweg habe. Mit dem C1 HT kann man Meter machen und im Gelände "grinsen"


----------



## majomathes (2. August 2016)

Matthias vom Schaltwerk ist wohl gerade auf der Suche  Mal sehen was bei rum kommt. In S und M werden die für 400 verkauft was ich mir leisten könnte. Nur in L finde ich leider keins.
Ach da hat es mir die E-Mail auf dem Handy nicht richtig angezeigt, leider keins in L nur in XL... das ist aber zu groß für 1,87 mit einer SL von 85 oder?
mit kurzem Vorbau (ich bevorzuge 40/50mm)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (2. August 2016)

..ich hing früher mit 178 immer zwischen M/L. Bei den neuen tendenziell kompakteren Rotwild-Rahmen eher bei L. Speziell beim tourenorientierten Bike wie C1 solltest du XL echt mal testen.

(war Trend nicht eh längerer Hauptrahmen und kurzer Vorbau, oder bin ich da schon wieder old-skool)


----------



## majomathes (2. August 2016)

ich hab keine Ahnung, ich mag kurze Vorbauten - bei längeren komm ich mir vor wie auf nem lowrider  Auf die Hipster-Kultur habe ich bislang noch nie geachtet. mit 10cm mehr Körpergröße könnte das aber ja sogar passen  
Ich frage mich nur ob das bei einem 29er dann noch schön agil in den Kurven ist oder ob es dann wirklich nur noch eine Waldautobahn, Flowtrail Rennmaschine wird ohne spaßige Abfahrten in Richtung S2 runterbrettern....im Uphill sollte mir das ja evtl sogar entgegen kommen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> Matthias vom Schaltwerk ist wohl gerade auf der Suche  Mal sehen was bei rum kommt. In S und M werden die für 400 verkauft was ich mir leisten könnte. Nur in L finde ich leider keins.
> Ach da hat es mir die E-Mail auf dem Handy nicht richtig angezeigt, leider keins in L nur in XL... das ist aber zu groß für 1,87 mit einer SL von 85 oder?
> mit kurzem Vorbau (ich bevorzuge 40/50mm)?


Gugg mal hier, da hab ich meins auch her, guter Laden.
http://www.fun-corner.de/de/4-mountainbike#/hersteller-rotwild 
Und schaut euch mal den Preis für das E1 an!


----------



## majomathes (2. August 2016)

Ich möchte meins ja selbst aufbauen  Ein Komplettrad kommt nicht in Frage - ich wollte auch eigentlich 650B aber dann hab ich eben den R.C1 gefunden und mich verliebt... HT natürlich, kein Fully - leider gibts da keine 650B von Rotwild - das wäre perfekt.

Achso und wie immer zur Erinnerung:
- Hardtail
- gute Uphill - Eigenschaften - Cross Country
- Spaß im Downhill bis S2 sollte machbar sein


----------



## 123disco (2. August 2016)

..auch wenn du explizit kein fully möchtest; das C1 Fully ist manchmal auch als Schnäppchen zu haben...und echt schön. Ich fand den C1-HT Rahmen recht schwer und hab mir dann lieber gleich nen C1-fs 650b bei ebay geschossen & aufgebaut. Denke das C1 ist eher ein XC-Bike und nicht unbedingt das S2-Trail-Hardtail, wie es andere Anbieter mit 130-160mm Kombi gerade so anbieten.


----------



## majomathes (2. August 2016)

Dann werden aus 400 Euro aber gleich mal 600 (inkl. Dämpfer)

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 123disco (2. August 2016)

Wenn es nur 200Euro mehr werden, bis du fertig aufgebaut hast ..?
Ich hab bisher immer am Ende weit überbotenZonk zonk


----------



## majomathes (2. August 2016)

Er hat leider keinen Rahmen für mich  2015er Modelle über 1000euro

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fritzhorn (3. August 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Und schaut euch mal den Preis für das E1 an!



Auch wenn es sich um ein Ausstellungsstück handelt... wäre ich momentan auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike, dann hätte ich da wohl zugeschlagen. Lecker.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. August 2016)

Fritzhorn schrieb:


> Auch wenn es sich um ein Ausstellungsstück handelt... wäre ich momentan auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike, dann hätte ich da wohl zugeschlagen. Lecker.


Ich glaube die nenen das nur "Austellungsstück" um den Preis klein halten zu dürfen.
Und selbst wenn nicht wäre mir das noch egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritzhorn (3. August 2016)

meine Worte


----------



## Maledivo (3. August 2016)

Würde ich auch machen auch wenn mir das Farbdeko nicht so gefällt.

Preislich unschlagbar!!! Und sogar in meiner Größe!

Bin aber mit dem "alten" E1 Megazufrieden - morgen kommt neues Lenker !


----------



## majomathes (3. August 2016)

Ich will den R1 ob fully oder ht ist mir egal aber in L und aus dem Jahr 13/14 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bensemer (4. August 2016)

Gestern war es noch das C1


----------



## majomathes (4. August 2016)

-


----------



## Maledivo (4. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> der Rahmen, in Größe "L" und Baujahr 2013/2014 (der graue) ... der war noch nie da nur in "M" oder "S"



Falls Du hauptsächlich ein Rotwild Rahmen haben willst - egal ob C1 oder R1 - schau mal auf Ebay ...


----------



## 123disco (4. August 2016)

..apropos Schnäppchen
@Maledivo ?
Du hast das E1 in M ? Nicht zu klein für 178.
Du hast auch die Trs+. Chic & leicht, aber man hört immer wieder vom schlecht gedichteten, schwer einstellbaren und empfindlichen Lagern? Stimmt das?


----------



## majomathes (4. August 2016)

-


----------



## Maledivo (4. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> da biete ich mit, denke aber das es mein Budget übersteigen wird
> Ist der einzige L im ganzen Netz ...



Bei R Bikes gibt ein R1 Rahmen, jedoch als Fully. 600 Euro mit Dämpfer, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (4. August 2016)

-


----------



## Maledivo (4. August 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..apropos Schnäppchen
> @Maledivo ?
> Du hast das E1 in M ? Nicht zu klein für 178.
> Du hast auch die Trs+. Chic & leicht, aber man hört immer wieder vom schlecht gedichteten, schwer einstellbaren und empfindlichen Lager? Stimmt das?



Noooo zu klein ist es nicht. Passt für mich wie gegossen! Habe sogar 40 mm Vorbau dran.

Jepp, habe E13 TRS+. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Habe Lager bisher nur einmal nachfetten (rechte Seite, ist aber sehr easy) müssen. Sie tun brav den Job. Habe Titanlager (die goldene Gehäuse, leider gibt es diese nicht mehr auf Markt, zumindest auf deutsche).
Nur Kurbelgehäuse nutzen schnell ab.


----------



## 123disco (4. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> da biete ich mit, denke aber das es mein Budget übersteigen wird
> Ist der einzige L im ganzen Netz ...


Denke mit Geduld und nicht zu hektischem bieten, sollte das kein Problem sein bei dem älteren Rahmen.
Kannst ja auch einfach mal anschreiben und Sofortkauf anbieten. Würde 350€ anbieten, schließlich spart Verkäufer bei Privatverkauf 10%. Das C1 2014 - habe ich vor 1,5Jahren zu 400€ verkauft (hat aber echt gedauert)...evtl bekommst du es sogar zum Schnäppchen-&Regenpreis


----------



## majomathes (4. August 2016)

habs mal angeboten, danke für die Info! 
Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen aktuell ein neues VR 26" mit Novatec 771 und Sixpack S.A.M. Felge aufgebaut (Sapim D-Light/Laser Mix)... sollte ich die Felge wechseln oder bei der Sixpack bleiben? Wie gesagt: XC - Einsatz...50€ für die Felge ist ja ein fairer Preis.
Ich hoffe das es ja was wird dann gehöre ich endlich zur Avantgarde hier im Forum


----------



## Andi_72 (4. August 2016)

Hoffentlich tummelt Söder bucht-Verkäufer nicht auch hier, und liest eure Taktik..! ;-))


----------



## majomathes (4. August 2016)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (4. August 2016)

..wenn er sich hier tummeln würde, hätte er ja wohl direkt ein Angebot gemacht.

Taktik ..?  Was ist taktisch, den Rahmen beim Verkäufer direkt zu einem fairen Preis anzufragen. Und bei ebay nicht Tage vorher auf Höchstgebot zu gehen, sollte sich nach 27Jahre, die es diese Plattform schon gibt, rumgesprochen haben.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (4. August 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..apropos Schnäppchen
> @Maledivo ?
> Du hast das E1 in M ? Nicht zu klein für 178.
> Du hast auch die Trs+. Chic & leicht, aber man hört immer wieder vom schlecht gedichteten, schwer einstellbaren und empfindlichen Lager? Stimmt das?



Das kann ich bestätigen.
Habe am E1 eine TRS+ gehabt. Nachdem bereits dort innerhalb von 2 Jahren (rund 4000km) zum zweiten mal die Lager hin waren, habe ich die raus geschmissen, und mir ne SLX-Kurbel drauf gemacht.
Und an meinem C1 hatte ich bereits nach 200km durch einen falsch montierte bzw. nicht notwendige Plastikscheibe, eine schlecht laufende Kurbel.
Wenn ich die "aufgebraucht" habe (leider habe ich mir im letzten Jahr noch ein Ersatzlager und Ersatzkettenblätter besorgt) kommt mir davon keine mehr dran.

Auch die Demontage ist immer wieder mühselig. Der "Dreikant" geht immer so fest, dass man schon einiges an Gewalt aufwenden muss.

Da bleibe ich in Zukunft lieber bei Shimano, das funktioniert.


----------



## Maledivo (4. August 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen.
> Habe am E1 eine TRS+ gehabt. Nachdem bereits dort innerhalb von 2 Jahren (rund 4000km) zum zweiten mal die Lager hin waren, habe ich die raus geschmissen, und mir ne SLX-Kurbel drauf gemacht.
> Und an meinem C1 hatte ich bereits nach 200km durch einen falsch montierte bzw. nicht notwendige Plastikscheibe, eine schlecht laufende Kurbel.
> Wenn ich die "aufgebraucht" habe (leider habe ich mir im letzten Jahr noch ein Ersatzlager und Ersatzkettenblätter besorgt) kommt mir davon keine mehr dran.
> ...



Habe an C1 ne XT Kurbel und Innenlager, zumindest ist die Qualität der Kurbel weit besser als die von E13.

Mit dem Lager würde ich sagen - ebenbürtig, mit kleinem Vorteil bei E13, da kann man mehrmals ausbauen und montieren ohne was zu beschädigen.

Bisher habe ich nie Probleme mit diesem Lager gehabt, ich fahre bei jedem Wetter.

Noch was, ich habe den Einsteller komplett rausgenommen, da mit Bash nicht funktioniert, es presst zu sehr. Festschrauben mit Loglite (mittelfest). Habe nie Spiel gehabt, damit mehrere Tausende km gefahren.

Hast du Dreikant gefettet? (Aussenrum) Bei mir löst der Kurbel sehr leicht.

Egal, man sollte Spaß am biken haben egal mit welcher Kompetente


----------



## Dirk Nennen (4. August 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Habe an C1 ne XT Kurbel und Innenlager, zumindest ist die Qualität der Kurbel weit besser als die von E13.
> 
> Mit dem Lager würde ich sagen - ebenbürtig, mit kleinem Vorteil bei E13, da kann man mehrmals ausbauen und montieren ohne was zu beschädigen.
> 
> ...



Tja, so unterschiedlich können die Erfahrungen sein.
Hatte den Dreikant richtig gefettet  und trotzdem hing er nach dem letzten Winter wieder fest. 

Aber dein letzte Satz ist wohl der wichtigste.


----------



## Orakel (4. August 2016)

Nochmals kurz zu 11fach
11fach Kette mit10fach KB müsste funktionieren?
Oder liege ich daneben?
Zur e13
Meine funktioniert seit 2 1/2 Jahren Klaglos,nur die Demontage ist ein kleiner Gewaltakt.


----------



## 123disco (4. August 2016)

Chic ist die TRS+ ja und für guten Preis kann man die Finger schwer bei sich behalten..
..ich lasse mich mal überraschen & gehe Fremd!

Notfalls geh ich wie nach meinen Versuchen mit Formula-Bremsen wieder reumütig mit Shimano kuscheln.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. August 2016)

Ich hab erst einen ganzen Liter Shimano Bremsöl gekauft, glaube ich kann in absehbarer Zeit den Hersteller nicht wechseln....


----------



## Andi_72 (4. August 2016)

Du auch..?  

Immer diese Preis-/Leistungsschauer...


----------



## Maledivo (4. August 2016)

Ich auch, ... 

Aber schon länger her gekauft.

Wenn ich fremdgehe dann nur intern. Saint gehört zu meinem Favorit, falls meine superguten XT verglüht .

Woanders kann ich gar nicht - ich komme ja von Magura und ich kann 1 Liter Flasche Shimano nicht im Stich lassen .


----------



## Maledivo (4. August 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> Chic ist die TRS+ ja und für 69,99Euro Neu kann man die Finger schwer bei sich behalten..
> ..ich lasse mich mal überraschen & gehe Fremd!
> 
> Notfalls geh ich wie nach meinen Versuchen mit Formula-Bremsen wieder reumütig mit Shimano kuscheln.



Hole mir den auch für den Aufbau der C1 Rahmen. Habe ja alle Teilen ausgeschlachtet für den C1 meiner Frau.

Wenn wir damit Probleme bekommen werden, ist unser Leiden dann nur noch die Hälfte wert, das können wir sicher verkraften .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (5. August 2016)

.. na die neue Guide scheint in Sachen Gefühl und Standfestigkeit noch LongDongSaint zu übertreffen.
Die XT ist toll, aber ihr fehlt manchmal genau das o.g..
Wobei ich Gefühl hab, dass innerhalb der Serie leicht Qualitätsunterschiede sind? Uralte am E1 Top, die neue am Q1 etwas weich (trotz x-mal Entlüften; oder vielleich sind Formula Scheiben aus [email protected]?).


----------



## at021971 (5. August 2016)

Bis dass das Carbon euch schiedet...











Bin gestern auf einem zugewachsenen Trail im Isartal einem in den Weg hineinragenden größeren Ast ausgewichen. Anschließend dann von dem schmalen Weg abgekommen, nach harten Kampf doch noch die Oberhand zu behalten, den kürzeren gezogen und letztendlich doch über den Lenker gegangen. Bei der Landung dann etwas unsanft mit dem Kopf gegen einen Baum geknallt. Der Fahrer hat das wie immer bestens überstanden, aber das Oberrohr des R.R2 FS 26" hatte dem Schalthebel einfach nichts entgegenzusetzen. Und nu ist der Rahmen hin...noch nicht gebrochen, aber ab jetzt würde das Risiko immer mitfahren.

Sicherlich alles sehr ärgerlich, aber es wäre zu verkraften, wenn es denn Ersatz für den Rahmen gäbe. Aber da 26" bei den meisten Hersteller und im Speziellen bei Rotwild ausgestorben ist, der Markt ältere Rotwild Modelle nichts mehr in meiner Größe hergibt, sind nicht nur der Rahmen sondern auch die ganzen Anbauteile was für die Tonne. 

Thomas


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. August 2016)

Kann repariert werden.

www.polytube-cycles.de


----------



## at021971 (5. August 2016)

Prinzipiell ja, aber das ist halt sehr nah an den Decales und die lassen sich nicht mehr so einfach ersetzen. Und an einem dann so zusammengeschusterten Rahmen habe ich nicht wirklich Interesse.

Thomas


----------



## Orakel (5. August 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Bis dass das Carbon euch schiedet...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 517295
> 
> ...


oh,ohh.
Sehr, sehr Ärgerlich 
Hauptsache dem Kopf ist nichts passiert, der kann im Notfall nicht ersetzt werden


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. August 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ja, aber das ist halt sehr nah an den Decales und die lassen sich nicht mehr so einfach ersetzen. Und an einem dann so zusammengeschusterten Rahmen habe ich nicht wirklich Interesse.
> 
> Thomas



Das ist nicht geschustert. Frag mal an.


----------



## at021971 (5. August 2016)

Danke für den Tipp. Die reparieren den Rahmen ab 350 EUR (ab 200 EUR Carbonreparatur + 150 EUR Lackieren). Geben aber auch gleich an, dass sie die Decales natürlich nicht ersetzen können. Und damit ist es eigentlich uninteressant. Zudem würde immer ein komisches Gefühl mitfahren, weil man einmal durchtrennte Carbonfasern nicht einfach wieder zusammenfügen kann. Ich werde eher mal schauen, ob es irgendwo doch noch einen R.R2 FS in 26" und Größe L gibt. Alternativ kann man die Teile verkaufen oder zumindest einige Teile für ein R.R2 FS 29" verwenden.  

Thomas


----------



## MB-Locke (5. August 2016)

Hi Thomas,

Sehr ärgerlich das alles, aber du bist heil, das zählt!
Ist natürlich bitter, speziell mit dem ganzen drum herum (mit einer der Gründe für mich beim Neuaufbau auf 27.5 zu setzen - so wild wie die durchtauschen is zwar nix sicher, aber ich hab mein Möglichstes gegeben).

Drücke dir fest die Daumen, dass sich doch noch was findet für dich!

Grüße


----------



## at021971 (5. August 2016)

Für das im Aufbau befindliche R.X1 FS habe ich auch ganz bewusst 27.5" gewählt, weil mit 26" bist Du einfach in einem Deadlock. Die Auswahl an Teilen wir immer überschaubarer und auch Hersteller die noch 26" anbieten werden immer weniger.

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (5. August 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie es sich mit den Lagern am E1  2012/2013 verhält
Sind normale Normlager oder?
Gibt es beim Wechsel etwas besonderes zu beachten oder werden spezielle Werkzeuge benötigt

Danke 


Zum aktuellen Thema:
Hab heute mein R.2 auf 27,5 umgebaut bin gespannt


----------



## Bensemer (5. August 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Für das im Aufbau befindliche R.X1 FS habe ich auch ganz bewusst 27.5" gewählt, weil mit 26" bist Du einfach in einem Deadlock. Die Auswahl an Teilen wir immer überschaubarer und auch Hersteller die noch 26" anbieten werden immer weniger.
> 
> Thomas


Was mir am 26"er bei der X Serie besser gefällt ist der breitere Hintern. Beim 27,5er geht kein (oder kaum ein) 2,4er Conti rein.
Ärgerlich mit dem Carbon Rädchen aber gut das du wohl auf bist


----------



## XDennisX (5. August 2016)

@at021971 

Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Carbon... Aber ist der Schaden so gravierend? 
Was für Erfahrungen hast du da gesammelt? 
Ich als Laie und Alu-Rahmen Fahrer, hätte da ohne einen Gedanken zu verschwenden meinen Lackstift ausgepackt

Bricht er am Oberrohr ohne das sich der Riss zuerst vergrößert? Carbon bricht ja nicht wie Glas plötzlich in 1000 Stücke....

Wie gesagt, ich hab keine Ahnung, hätte in meinem Fall den Schaden ganz naiv als "Schönheitsfehler" abgetan


----------



## 123disco (5. August 2016)

Die BremsSchaltkombi auf Konfrontationskurs mit Oberrohr abzusenken ist mir nur einmal passiert. Nur Delle Dank Alu.

Gianty hat hier doch einmal einen tollen Steuersatz mit Endanschlag präsentiert.

Aber alles Gute


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. August 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Die reparieren den Rahmen ab 350 EUR (ab 200 EUR Carbonreparatur + 150 EUR Lackieren). Geben aber auch gleich an, dass sie die Decales natürlich nicht ersetzen können. Und damit ist es eigentlich uninteressant. Zudem würde immer ein komisches Gefühl mitfahren, weil man einmal durchtrennte Carbonfasern nicht einfach wieder zusammenfügen kann.



Schenkst Du mir den Rahmen inclusive Dämpfer? Versand zahle ich!


----------



## the donkey (5. August 2016)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. August 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Der Fahrer hat das wie immer bestens überstanden, aber das Oberrohr des R.R2 FS 26" hatte dem Schalthebel einfach nichts entgegenzusetzen. Und nu ist der Rahmen hin...noch nicht gebrochen, aber ab jetzt würde das Risiko immer mitfahren.



Ich empfehle dir zukünftig als Oberteil vom Steuersatz einen Acros Blocklock (siehe unten, Bild 2 und 3), da passiert sowas nicht und du kannst dir auch den Oberschenkel nicht mehr zwischen Rahmen und Lenker fies einklemmen, wenn das Bike vorne den Grip verliert.
Mittlerweile habe ich das an allen Mountainbikes so verbaut, außer ich hab eh eine Doppelbrückengabel dran, dann kann man sich das natürlich sparen.

Auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt sollte es doch einen Rahmen in 26" geben.
Welche Modelle in welcher Größen kommen für dich in Frage? Nur der R.R2 in L?


----------



## at021971 (6. August 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Schenkst Du mir den Rahmen inclusive Dämpfer? Versand zahle ich!


Sorry, aber der bleibt hier als Trophäe und Andenken. Und vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch was, so dass der kaputte Rahmen dann doch noch für was gut ist. Es gab da ja mal eine Tauschaktion... ;-)

Thomas


----------



## at021971 (6. August 2016)

XDennisX schrieb:


> @at021971
> 
> Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Carbon... Aber ist der Schaden so gravierend?
> Was für Erfahrungen hast du da gesammelt?
> ...



Man kann halt ohne Röntgen nicht feststellen wie tief der Schaden geht, inwieweit Fasern gerissen sind oder Carbonschichten beginnen sich zu delaminieren. Und Carbon verhält sich anders als Alu. Wenn die Struktur die Belastung nicht mehr aushält, dann ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass der Rahmen ohne Vorwarnung kollabiert. Und das möchtest Du auf einer Abfahrt oder bei hohem Tempo nicht erleben. Deswegen lieber Vorsicht walten lassen, d.h. reparieren lassen oder austauschen. Leider ist er gerade so ein halbes Jahr aus der Garantie, so dass es kein Crashreplacement mehr gibt.

Thomas


----------



## at021971 (6. August 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir zukünftig als Oberteil vom Steuersatz einen Acros Blocklock (siehe unten, Bild 2 und 3), da passiert sowas nicht und du kannst dir auch den Oberschenkel nicht mehr zwischen Rahmen und Lenker fies einklemmen, wenn das Bike vorne den Grip verliert.
> Mittlerweile habe ich das an allen Mountainbikes so verbaut, außer ich hab eh eine Doppelbrückengabel dran, dann kann man sich das natürlich sparen.
> 
> Auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt sollte es doch einen Rahmen in 26" geben.
> Welche Modelle in welcher Größen kommen für dich in Frage? Nur der R.R2 in L?


Nach der Erfahrung ist mir dieser Gedanke mit dem Anschlag auch schon gekommen. Werde mal sehen so etwas bei den anderen Bikes nachzurüsten.

Klar, Ebay und  dem hiesigen Bikemarkt werde ich jetzt mal im Auge behalten. In Regensburg wird ein komplettes R.R2 FS von 2012 angeboten. Ich habe mal nachgefragt, ob es das wirklich noch gibt und ob sie sich auch nur von dem Rahmen trennen würden.

Ein R.R2 FS 26" aus den Modelljahren 2010 bis 2013 wäre ideal. Hier aber bevorzugt neu, denn Carbon sieht man die Behandlung durch des Vorbesitzers nicht immer an. Alternative wäre auch ein R.R2 FS 29" eine Lösung, die aber schon erhebliches zusätzliches Investment für Laufräder und Gabel bedeutet. Wenn nichts anderes geht als finale Lösung auch ein R.R1 FS, so dass wenigstens die Teile eine Verwendung finden. Werde morgen mal in Gauting, Starnberg und Martinsried schauen ob da noch was auf Lager liegt. Haben  auch schon Kontakt mit Rotwild aufgenommen. Vielleicht haben die ja noch eine Rahmen oder auch nur einen Hautrahmen rumliegen oder wissen bei welchem Händler noch einer liegen könnte. Das hat 2004 beim RCC.09 auch schon mal geklappt. Da haben die Rotwild Jungs noch einen Hautrahmen bei einem Händler im Raum Frankfurt aufgetan.

Thomas


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. August 2016)

Viel Glück! Sowas ist wirklich mega ärgerlich


----------



## Dirk Nennen (6. August 2016)

Echt ärgerlich sowas.
Aber Hauptsache dir geht's gut. 

Zum Glück ist mir bei meinem bisher  (und wahrscheinlich auch zukünftig) einzigen Carbon Rahmen so etwas erspart geblieben. 
Jetzt ist der zum Glück unbeschadet verkauft,  und ich glaube ich bleib zukünftig bei Alu. 

Die 300 Gramm Gewichtsunterschied kann ich locker 10-fach  an der Plauze sparen.


----------



## at021971 (6. August 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir zukünftig als Oberteil vom Steuersatz einen Acros Blocklock (siehe unten, Bild 2 und 3), da passiert sowas nicht und du kannst dir auch den Oberschenkel nicht mehr zwischen Rahmen und Lenker fies einklemmen, wenn das Bike vorne den Grip verliert.
> Mittlerweile habe ich das an allen Mountainbikes so verbaut, außer ich hab eh eine Doppelbrückengabel dran, dann kann man sich das natürlich sparen....


Welche hast Du denn da bei Dir verbaut, denn die Rotwild Steuersätze scheinen nicht immer die Standarddimensionen zu haben? Der RHS 2C, der im R.R2 FS verbaut ist, hat z.B. einen Einpress Lagerschalensuchmesser von 47 mm, wobei  Acros eine Block Lock ZS44, also mit 44 mm anbietet. Mein R.GT1 FS verwendet eine RHS2, welcher vermutlich ähnliche Dimensionen wie der RHS 2C haben dürfte. 

Thomas


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (6. August 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Welche hast Du denn da bei Dir verbaut, denn die Rotwild Steuersätze scheinen nicht immer die Standarddimensionen zu haben?



Das 2015er G1 in 26" hat 44 mm, ansonsten habe ich den Steuersatz noch in einem Simplon Razorblade verbaut und mein E1 hat eh eine Doppelbrücke. Bist du sicher, dass der Durchmesser auf der Rahmenseite 47 mm ist? Würde mich bei 26" echt wundern, wobei eigentlich wundert mich gar nichts mehr in der Radl-Welt


----------



## at021971 (6. August 2016)

Zumindest wenn man deren Katalog glaubt. Da wo die normalen ZS44 Zero Stack (SZ) Steuersätze wie der Ai-22 ihren Lagerschalendurchmesser angeben, hat der RHS-2C 47 anstatt 44 mm. Ein wohl sehr individuelles Maß.
http://www.acros.de/images/pdfs/Acros2011_web.pdf




Thomas


----------



## the donkey (6. August 2016)

Das ist korrekt ich habe vor kurzem meinen Steuersatz gewechselt
Du könntest unten Reset nehmen die haben da alles mögliche und oben den Acros mit Block funktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (6. August 2016)

Heute mal wieder Zeit gefunden ein Runde zu fahren...Grüße von der Schwäbischen Alb:


----------



## the donkey (6. August 2016)

So vorm Urlaub vorn noch umgebaut auf 27,5


----------



## Mainbiker363 (8. August 2016)

Hallo,

ich muss nochmal auf mein Problem mit dem Knacken zurückkommen.

Nachdem ich alles zerlegt und gefettet habe ist jetzt ein leichtes Knacken übrig geblieben.

Wenn ich in eine Linkskurve fahre höre ich ein rythmisches leichtes knacken im sekundenabstand.
Das kommt ohne Belastung der Pedale aber auch mit Belastung der Pedale. Ob ich auf den Sattel sitze oder nicht.
Es kommt auch ohne Belastung des Vorderrads ( leichte Kurve ohne Hände am Lenker)

Mein Händler will es an RW senden um dort lassen, aber ich hoffe immer noch das ich/wir die Ursache finden.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Bensemer (8. August 2016)

Ich hatte bei meinem C1 etwas ganz ähnliches: Bei jedem Lenker Einschlag ving es an zu knacken. Sitzen oder stehen, treten oder nicht - es hat geknackt. Am Ende war es der Schnellspanner vom Vorderrad. Wechsel den mal aus


----------



## at021971 (8. August 2016)

Hast Du evtl. ein anderes Laufrad, das Du hinten einsetzen könntest um zu testen, ob es davon kommt. Bin gestern noch mal eine Runde mit meinem angeschlagenen R.R2 FS gefahren und das hat plötzlich auch ständig geknackt. Abhilfe hat dann zumindest zeitweilig das neue Einspannen des Hinterrades gebracht. Zudem habe ich manchmal ein leichtes Knacken, welches von den Befestigungspunkten der Schaltzüge stammt. Da schabt das innere Metallgewebe der Außenzüge in den Hüllen, da sich mit der Zeit die Kunststoffaußenzüge zurück- bzw. zusammenziehen und dann Metall auf Metall schabt.

Thomas


----------



## majomathes (8. August 2016)

Ich hatte das Problem mit meiner sixpack Felge, dort hat sich die Verbindung gelöst welche beim schweißen die Felge fixiert....Schau mal unter laufräder nach dem Thema " sixpack was ist das " oder so ähnlich auf meinem Profil findest du auch ein Video...Ist es so ein knacken?

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mainbiker363 (8. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Problem mit meiner sixpack Felge, dort hat sich die Verbindung gelöst welche beim schweißen die Felge fixiert....Schau mal unter laufräder nach dem Thema " sixpack was ist das " oder so ähnlich auf meinem Profil findest du auch ein Video...Ist es so ein knacken?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Das Knacken kommt dem meinen sehr nahe.

Werde mal wie Thomas schon vorgeschlagen hat das Laufrad tauschen.


----------



## Maledivo (8. August 2016)

Nach neuem Deko am Fox + passender Lenker + Jahresbad schaut mein E1 anders aus :


----------



## majomathes (8. August 2016)

DA IST DAS DING! 
Ersteigert für 340€ das ist mehr als fair =) R1 29 HT

soll ich das nun mit 650B oder 29" aufbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (8. August 2016)

Das ist eine R.C1 HT 29" und ich würde es so aufbauen wie es gedacht war, also als 29". Der Preis ist sehr gut.

Thomas


----------



## majomathes (8. August 2016)

Ich kam nur noch mal ins grübeln.... Gewicht der LR und mehr Auswahl bzw. günstiger bei den Gabeln...den Rest hab ich ja alles


----------



## at021971 (8. August 2016)

Aber das Tretlager würde bei 27.5" tiefer liegen und Du Gefahr laufen, mit den Kurbeln unter bestimmten Bedingungen aufzusetzen.

Thomas


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. August 2016)

Macht das denn Sinn mit 27,5"? Wahrscheinlich eher nicht, weil der Unterschied zu 26" nur minimal ist, auch wenn es optisch natürlich viel besser wirkt als so Stadtrad- bzw. Trekking-Laufräder


----------



## majomathes (8. August 2016)

OK ihr habt recht... soll ja auch für XC aufgebaut werden, da macht 29er auch etwas mehr Sinn, auch wenn ich einen Kompromiss in Richtung Downhill suche wenn ich mit der Stuttgarter ICB MTB-Gruppe durch die Stuttgarter Gegend düse.

edit: was für ein Hinterrad benötige ich denn? 134mm QR?

edit2: und was für eine Gabel empfehlt ihr? 100mm wird das R1 ausgeliefert, ich dachte allerdings eher an 120mm


----------



## 123disco (9. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> OK ihr habt recht... soll ja auch für XC aufgebaut werden, da macht 29er auch etwas mehr Sinn, auch wenn ich einen Kompromiss in Richtung Downhill suche wenn ich mit der Stuttgarter ICB MTB-Gruppe durch die Stuttgarter Gegend düse.
> 
> edit: was für ein Hinterrad benötige ich denn? 134mm QR?
> 
> edit2: und was für eine Gabel empfehlt ihr? 100mm wird das R1 ausgeliefert, ich dachte allerdings eher an 120mm


Na da hätte der Verkäufer mal besser sofortkauf mitgenommen ;-)

..baue es auf wie Original. Es ist ein 29er mit Tendenz zur gestreckten Position und eher grazilem Rohrsatz, besonders in L. Es ist kein Trial/Dirt/Downhiller-Harttail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. August 2016)

Die 100 mm Gabel passt perfekt. Würde es auf alle Fälle als 29" aufbauen. Das Tretlager liegt selbst dann sehr tief wie bereits weiter oben beschrieben. 

Finde die Geo dieses Rahmens  Klasse. 

Bergab kann es ruhig richtig rumpelig werden, das macht Spaß ohne Ende.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. August 2016)

Also wenn du die Wahl hast, und dir das Rad nicht zu hecklastig, und der Sitzwinkel zu flach wird, würde ich ne 120er Gabel nehmen. 
Auf jeden Fall als 29er aufbauen. 
Und wenn du dann hinten auch nennen möglichst dicken Reifen nimmst, den du mit wenig Druck fahren kannst, dann sollte das auch im Trail ganz nett Spaß machen.


----------



## majomathes (9. August 2016)

Danke für die Rückmeldung 
Was für eine Hinterbaubreite benötige ich denn nun? Bis das Geld überwiesen und der Rahmen bei mir ist geht sicher noch eine Woche ins Land sodass ich mich um einen LRS mal zwischenzeitlich bemühen könnte.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. August 2016)

5/135mm QR ( wie auf dem Bild )

kann durch andere Inlays für Steckachse 142/12 umgebaut werden.


----------



## majomathes (9. August 2016)

135/9 sollte aber auch gehen, oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2016)

ist das gleiche.
5mm beziehen sich auf den Durchmesser der Schnellspannachse
9mm der dazugehörige Außendurchmesser der Achse auf der nabe


----------



## majomathes (9. August 2016)

Da bin ich wieder, ich hab jetzt gleich alles komplett eingekauft: Gabel, LRS & Trigger.... fehlt mir noch der Direct Mount Umwerfer.... welchen brauch ich denn da für den Rahmen, bin mir auf den Bildern etwas unsicher da ich es nicht richtig sehe:

High Clamp Top Pull
High Clamp Down Pull
Low Clamp Top Pull
Low Clamp Down Pull
Soll ein SRAM X.0 werden
danach nerv ich euch nur noch was den Aufbau betrifft, mit schönen Bildern


----------



## XDennisX (9. August 2016)

Hey Leute,
Ich benötige auch mal eure Meinung:

Habe heute festgestellt das meine Bremsscheiben Untermaß haben. Sprich neue Scheiben müssen her. 
 Bremse bisher : shimano xt BR-M785
mit Scheiben SM-RT66 und Ice tec Belägen, in 203/180mm 

Folgende Fragen stellen sich: 

Bisherige Scheiben RT66 
XT Scheibe ohne Ice tec mit Spider 
XT Scheibe mit Ice tec mit Spider 
Saint Scheibe mit ice tec
Upgrade auf Magura MT7 (günstiges Angebot)

Und zuletzt hinten gleich auf 203 upgraden, wiege fahrfertig 85kg  

Vielen Dank ✌️


----------



## at021971 (9. August 2016)

Keiner von den drei genannten. Du brauchst einen Direct Mount Umwerfer. Vermutlich einen High und keinen Low oder Mid Clamp. Und der sollte zur Kurbel passen, d.h. er sollte zum größten Kettenblatt (38, 36 oder 34 Zähne) passen und dann natürlich zur Anzahl der Kettenblätter (2-fach/3-fach).

Hier die SRAM Drive Train Specification und Kompatibilitätsmatrix.

Thomas


----------



## Bensemer (9. August 2016)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Ich benötige auch mal eure Meinung:
> 
> Habe heute festgestellt das meine Bremsscheiben Untermaß haben. Sprich neue Scheiben müssen her.
> ...


 
Hi, ich bin nach meinem Zwischenfall mit dem X1 auch am überlegen wie ich umrüste. Bei mir war hinten der Bremssattel fest und so habe ich die Scheibe zerstörrt. Übergangsweise habe ich es jetzt so gelöst das ich die Scheibe von vorne nach hinten gewechselt habe. In dem Zuge bin ich vorne von 180 auf 203 gegangen. Ich bring 90 Kilo auf die Waage...
Die Shimano Ice Bremsscheibe würde ich nicht nehmen weil die einen Alukern aus Gewichtsgründen hat und wenn das System mal richtig heiß wird verzieht sie sich ordentlich.
Vor ein paar Seiten ging es schon um "deine" Bremse, da waren die Tipps wie folgt: XT Scheibe mit Spider und die J Beläge (statt der F).
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (9. August 2016)

Na super.... ich hab eine Stylo 2.1 (die ist leider nicht aufgeführt) mit entweder 36T oder 38T je nach Laune... Da blickt ja kein Mensch durch! Für den Rahmen brauch ich TopPull, richtig? Also stink normaler X0 High Clamp sollte wenn ich die Tabelle richtig gelesen habe also passen? Oder doch Mid Clamp.... meine Güte 

Ich seh schon, muss mich wohl davor entscheiden ob ich ein 36T oder 38T fahren möchte da 4mm Differenz zwischen deim Umwerfer lägen.... da bereue ich ja schon direkt das direct mount Gedöhns...

Ich muss also unterm Strich warten bis der Rahmen da ist, dann die Kurbel einbauen, dann ausmessen welchen ich benötige.

Selbst bei bike components z.b: https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/X0-Umwerfer-2-10-fach-Auslaufmodell-p25308/ stehen ja die genauen Abmaße gar nicht dabei oder verstehe ich jetzt etwas falsch und kann dann einen X beliebigen X0 Umwerfer so einstellen das er dann mit den mm-Angaben passt? Nur fürs Verständnis... sry

ok edit: es stehen die Zähne dabei.... extra für 36T, extra für 38T... was für ein rotz... ist das bei Shimano genauso? Sonst kauf ich halt einen XT oder XTR...


----------



## at021971 (9. August 2016)

Die SRAM X.0 Direct Mount Umwerfer haben Dual Pull, also von oben und unten. Da spielt das keine Rolle. Die können von beiden Seiten angesteuert werden. Und da bei Deinem Rahmen die Züger unter dem Unterrohr verlaufen, wäre hier ansonsten eine Down Pull Variante notwendig. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umwerfer

Thomas


----------



## Maledivo (9. August 2016)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Ich benötige auch mal eure Meinung:
> ...
> Folgende Fragen stellen sich:
> ...



Ich wiege wie bei Dir und bin mit:

Shimano-SM-RT86 Scheiben (203/180)
Shimano-J04C

sehr zufrieden!!!! Wenn Du öfters lange Abfahrten fährst - würde ich Dir dann die Saint-Sattel empfehlen.


----------



## XDennisX (9. August 2016)

@Maledivo 
Danke... 
Du hast dann Ice tec Scheibe mit Metall-Bremsbelag. 
Ich tendiere gerade zu Scheibe ohne ice tec und Kunststoffbelag.... 

Ich lese mich noch etwas ein.... Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Bensemer (10. August 2016)

Mein "Radfahrglücksbringer" ging heute zu Bruch... Zum Glück nicht bei einem Sturz sondern beim ausziehen 

 
Mein Hirsch hat mich schon zweimal abgeworfen aber seit den RPD's15 war nix mehr. Bestimmt leg ich mich bei der nächsten Tour hin


----------



## Mainbiker363 (10. August 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Mein "Radfahrglücksbringer" ging heute zu Bruch... Zum Glück nicht bei einem Sturz sondern beim ausziehen
> Anhang anzeigen 518997
> Mein Hirsch hat mich schon zweimal abgeworfen aber seit den RPD's15 war nix mehr. Bestimmt leg ich mich bei der nächsten Tour hin



Oh oohh

Da würde ich nicht mehr fahren.

Das bringt nur Unglück


----------



## AMDude (10. August 2016)

XDennisX schrieb:


> @Maledivo
> Danke...
> Du hast dann Ice tec Scheibe mit Metall-Bremsbelag.
> Ich tendiere gerade zu Scheibe ohne ice tec und Kunststoffbelag....
> ...



Kann dir die Kombi von @Maledivo nur empfehlen. Genau so fahre ich die 785er auch und würde zumindest bei dieser Bremse nicht mehr auf Resin-Beläge wechseln wollen. Wiege fahrfertig aber auch ca. 100kg.


----------



## majomathes (10. August 2016)

Solche Probleme gab's früher nicht, freu mich schon an den R1 Rahmen meine magura Marta SL Carbon aus dem Jahr 2009 dranzufriemeln 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## at021971 (10. August 2016)

R.*C1* nix R.R1 Rahmen ;-)

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (10. August 2016)

Irgendwie verbessert das mein Handy immer 


Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## at021971 (10. August 2016)

Das strebt halt nach Höherem... ;-)

Thomas


----------



## XDennisX (10. August 2016)

@AMDude @Maledivo 

Ist bei der Kombi, sprich weiche Ice-tec Sandwich Scheibe und harten Metallbelägen der Verschleiß der Scheibe nicht zu stark?


----------



## majomathes (10. August 2016)

Also mir fehlen nur noch Trigger... falls jemand günstig X0 abzugeben hat.... mit Schelle bitte 
dann sollte ich nächstes WE es komplett aufbauen können 

29" DT Swiss X470 mit Hope2 Pro Naben
Reba RL 120mm
e*thirteen TRS+ Kurbel
Sram 10fach, X0 Schaltwerk & Umwerfer
Acros A-Flat Pedale
Magura Marta SL Carbon Bremse
Titan Schnellspanner für hinten
Race Face Turbine Vorbau wenn meinen aus dem bikemarkt niemand möchte... ansonsten nehm ich erstmal meinen KCNC Fly irgendwas mit dem Lenker den ich gerade dran habe

Paar Kleinigkeiten.... aber sieht doch vernünftig aus  Aufbaudingeling wird eröffnet sobald ich den Rahmen in den Händen halte.... kommt aus Frankfurt und wird heute Nacht in das Ziel-Paketzentrum transportiert, könnte also dann morgen ja schon in Stuttgart an meiner Haustüre klingeln =)


----------



## at021971 (10. August 2016)

Viel Spaß beim Zusammenbasteln.

Thomas


----------



## Maledivo (10. August 2016)

XDennisX schrieb:


> @AMDude @Maledivo
> 
> Ist bei der Kombi, sprich weiche Ice-tec Sandwich Scheibe und harten Metallbelägen der Verschleiß der Scheibe nicht zu stark?



Nein, ich habe jetzt erst die zweite Beläge montiert, die Scheibe ist noch die erste (hat noch genügende Breite). Und alles nach etwa 4.000 km. Also erhöhter Verschleiß ist nicht zu sehen.

Finde dieses Kombi ganz gut, nervt nur wenn feucht wird, aber hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> Reha RL 120mm



Bin schon auf Deine Rückmeldung gespannt, wie es sich damit fährt.


----------



## the donkey (12. August 2016)

Bin auf meiner Suche nun auch fündig geworden
Konnte ein E1 aus 2013 erstehen das gelb/grüne
Noch in 26" da Tune LRS über
Schaltung wird XT 2x11
Cockpit von Acros
Stütze Thomson
Fahrwerk entweder komplett Manitou oder Mischung aus Formula und Manitou
Den Rest wird man sehen werde berichten....


----------



## Maledivo (12. August 2016)

the donkey schrieb:


> Bin auf meiner Suche nun auch fündig geworden
> Konnte ein E1 aus 2013 erstehen das gelb/grüne
> Noch in 26" da Tune LRS über
> Schaltung wird XT 2x11
> ...



Cool - gelbgrünes E1 ist Hammer - gefällt mir!

Bin gespannt auf den Aufbau .


----------



## 123disco (12. August 2016)

XDennisX schrieb:


> @AMDude @Maledivo
> 
> Ist bei der Kombi, sprich weiche Ice-tec Sandwich Scheibe und harten Metallbelägen der Verschleiß der Scheibe nicht zu stark?



Wollte das auch nochmal aufgreifen, da ich gerade für XT-Bremse Scheiben aufrüsten möchte. Aktuell habe ich die Formula 120g/180er. Es schubbert irgendwie bei dicker Bereifung (bremst erst nicht & dann recht plötzlich) und es kommt kein richtiges Bremsdosierwohlbefinden auf, wie bei  dem E1 mit uralten XT-Scheiben 203/180 ohne IceTech ? 

Gibt es noch XT Scheiben OHNE ICETech oder nur noch die SLX 64er ? Kommt Ihr im Mittelgebirge mit 180 vorne gut aus oder ist 203 der Schlüssel.. (geht ums C1 27,5 im AM - Einsatz)


----------



## Maledivo (12. August 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> Wollte das auch nochmal aufgreifen, da ich gerade für XT-Bremse Scheiben aufrüsten möchte. Aktuell habe ich die Formula 120g/180er. Es schubbert irgendwie bei dicker Bereifung (bremst erst nicht & dann recht plötzlich) und es kommt kein richtiges Bremsdosierwohlbefinden auf, wie bei  dem E1 mit uralten XT-Scheiben 203/180 ohne IceTech ?
> 
> Gibt es noch XT Scheiben OHNE ICETech oder nur noch die SLX 64er ? Kommt Ihr im Mittelgebirge mit 180 vorne gut aus oder ist 203 der Schlüssel.. (geht ums C1 27,5 im AM - Einsatz)



XT ohne ICE-Tech ist RT-76, ...

Mein RT-86 bremst dosiert / gleichmässig - unregelmäßigkeit taucht nicht auf.

Wie leicht/schwer bist Du? Würde immer 203 mm bevorzugen - lieber zuviel als zuwenig - zumindest bei Bremsen .


----------



## Orakel (12. August 2016)

ich finde ne 203er vorne ist immer die bessere Wahl (fahre 203/180 mit der RT-76)
Es fahren einige Magura Disc's an ihren SH Bremsen, muss wohl recht gut Funktionieren und anders rum auch.


----------



## the donkey (12. August 2016)

Schon jemand die Trickstuff Scheibe mit shimano probiert?


----------



## [email protected] (12. August 2016)

the donkey schrieb:


> Schon jemand die Trickstuff Scheibe mit shimano probiert?



Falls du die Trickstuff Dächle meinst...ja, habe ich an meinem E1 mit XT Bremse.
Funktioniert tadellos. Macht durch die 2,05mm Dicke einen robusten Eindruck. Verzogen hat sich da noch nichts.
Einzig die Fase an der Scheibe bräuchte ich nicht unbedingt. Schneller Radwechsel ist mir egal.
Dafür bleibt am Bremsbelag außen ein ganz kleiner Bereich durch die Fase ungenutzt. Da bleibt dann mit der Zeit ein kleiner Rand stehen. Schmirgel ich kurz ab, wenn ich die Beläge mal draußen habe. Fertig!


----------



## the donkey (12. August 2016)

Ja meinte ich da ich eine XT verbauen möchte und die Dächle in der engeren Wahl hab.

Danke


----------



## MB-Locke (12. August 2016)

the donkey schrieb:


> Bin auf meiner Suche nun auch fündig geworden
> Konnte ein E1 aus 2013 erstehen das gelb/grüne
> Noch in 26" da Tune LRS über
> Schaltung wird XT 2x11
> ...



Sehr geil, Gratulation zum Erwerb! Hast du den Rahmen neu als "Restposten" oder gebraucht? Ich hatte auch mal so eines und es dummerweise verkauft :mecker: ich hatte das Bike mit ner 180 Fox van RC2 aufgebaut (beste Gabel ever), war wirklich ein Traum! Gönn dem Teil auf jeden Fall ne 180er Gabel, verträgt es wirklich gut von den Winkeln her u geht immer noch gut bergauf, eher wie ein 160mm Bike. War sehr überrascht damals.

Bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt auf die Bilder!

Ich hätte mir auch ein E1 in 26" bzw das G1 vorstellen können, ein LRS wäre schon da gewesen, doch wieder ne 36er mit 180 neu kaufen, hab ich halt die Pike in 27,5" gelassen und baue jetzt das neue E1 in 27,5" auf derzeit. Evtl wird es morgen fertig, dann gibts auch Pics u ich bin endlich wieder auf nem Hirsch unterwegs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (12. August 2016)

Hab ihn gebraucht gekauft ist aber in einem schönen Zustand und bekommt jetzt etwas Zuwendung.
Bin auch gespannt auf die erste Fahrt und wie ich damit zurecht kommen werde
Hab zwar schon 2 Hirsche jedoch mit wesentlich weniger Federweg und will mich jetzt mal im gröberen Bereich versuchen

Fahrwerk wird Manitou werden mit 170er Mattoc und Mcleod hinten
Liegt alles schon zu Hause


----------



## majomathes (12. August 2016)

ER ist da! Sry fürs viele Fragen & natürlich gleichzeitig vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten. Wer möchte kann mir hier beim zusammen basteln zuschauen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rotwild-r-c1-ht-29-xc-trail-aufbauthread.814509/

Ein schönes Wochenende Rotwildritter =)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. August 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> Es fahren einige Magura Disc's an ihren SH Bremsen, muss wohl recht gut Funktionieren und anders rum auch.



Fahre beide Kombinationen und kann bestätigen, dass es super funktioniert.


----------



## schaeferhelge (13. August 2016)

So, nun ist der neue Dämpfer drin:




 

Läuft spitze.

Meine Einstellung zum Start:

12 bar Druck
HSC fast ganz rein 
LSC etwas rein
HSR und LSR mittig

Das ganze bei ca. 90kg Fahrergewicht.

Grüße!


----------



## Orakel (13. August 2016)

a GROßES und a kleines Päckle ist gekommen 
alles für 1*11
anderst wie geplant (kommt eh immer anderst wie man denkt) kommen die Teile nicht an's R.R.2FS sondern an's X1


----------



## Maledivo (13. August 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> a GROßES und a kleines Päckle ist gekommen
> alles für 1*11
> anderst wie geplant (kommt eh immer anderst wie man denkt) kommen die Teile nicht an's R.R.2FS sondern an's X1Anhang anzeigen 519794



Kannst zu mir weiterschicken


----------



## majomathes (13. August 2016)

Ich erwarte auch ein paar, auf eins mehr oder minder kommt es da auch nicht drauf an  
Hat jemand was von meinem integrierten sattelstützenproblem mitbekommen und evtl. Eine Idee?

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the donkey (13. August 2016)

Meine Päckle sind heute angekommen 
Wenn ich vom Lago zurück bin geht ans basteln aber erst noch die Manitou optimieren
Bin schon richtig heiß auf Schrauben


----------



## MB-Locke (13. August 2016)

Hi Zusammen,

Ich habe heute mein neues Bike aufgebaut. Soweit war es auch ganz erfolgreich, wenn da nicht das Problem mit der Schaltung wäre...
Gibt es denn bei Rotwild unterschiedliche Schaltaugen? Habe X12 an der HA falls das ne Rolle spielt.
Ich habe ganz normal das Schaltwerk montiert, kann aber das erste Ritzel nicht schalten. Immer aufs Größte zickt es, der Rest läuft. Bin komplett an der Grenze mit den Stellschrauben, mehr Zug kann ich nicht draufbringen und die Anschläge sind voll auf. Es springt immer zw dem ersten u zweiten Ritzel hin u her.

Sorry, falls ich euch damit langweile, doch ich montiere seit 13Jahren selbst und heb schon viel erlebt, aber das kam mir noch nicht unter...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. August 2016)

Hast du den gleichen Fehler gemacht wie ich und vergessen das Gelenk vom Schaltwerk abzuschrauben?
Das Gelenk muss bei Montage an einem Direct-Mount-Schaltauge entfernt werden. Das Schaltwerk wird also so montiert, dass es links und rechts das Schaltauge umschließt. Das war mir auch erst bekannt nachdem ich die Händler-Anleitung des Schaltwerks gelesen hatte


----------



## the donkey (13. August 2016)

Hab den gleichen Fehler gemacht 
Mein Hinterbau ist auch X12
Danach gings wie von alleine


----------



## MB-Locke (14. August 2016)

Leute, ihr seid spitze! Vielen Dank!!
Das wird das Problem sein und ich werde es gleich noch umbauen, danach auf zur ersten Runde


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MB-Locke (14. August 2016)

Hi,
Also das mit der Schaltung hat geklappt. Wenn man weiß, was zu tun ist, geht das in 5min

Hier nun wie schon angekündigt mein neuer Hirsch:






Von dem ersten Ausritt gerade eben... Fühlt sich gut an

Grüße


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk Nennen (14. August 2016)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hi,
> Also das mit der Schaltung hat geklappt. Wenn man weiß, was zu tun ist, geht das in 5min
> 
> Hier nun wie schon angekündigt mein neuer Hirsch:
> ...



Schick. 

Was für ne Gabel hast du da drin?


----------



## Orakel (14. August 2016)

Schön,ne schwarze Kurbel wär das i aufm Tüpfele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (14. August 2016)

Echt chic! 
Ich hader immernoch welche Farbe die stahlflex und schaltzüge haben sollen... Schwarz, rot, Silber.... So bekomm ich den Bock nie aufgebaut!  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## majomathes (14. August 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Bin schon auf Deine Rückmeldung gespannt, wie es sich damit fährt.


Die Gabel hat eine Tauchrohrlänge von 100mm, anscheinend wurde sie aber auf 120mm getraveled... ich hab mal nachgefragt ob das ein Tippfehler seinerseits ist oder ich bei irgend etwas zu blöd bin... 

Btw: Das die Kettenstreben einen so krassen negativen Rise haben finde ich maximal assozial von Rotwild. Auf dem Geometrieblatt sah das ganze anders aus - ich hätte es lieber mehr im Wasser gehabt. Evtl. ändere ich meine Meinung wenn das ganze Ding mal steht wie es dann aussieht. Gibt es einen Grund (Vor/Nachteile) weshalb die Streben die von oben am Hinterrad kommen eine so negative Steigung zum Tretlager haben?


----------



## Maledivo (14. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> Echt chic!
> Ich hader immernoch welche Farbe die stahlflex und schaltzüge haben sollen... Schwarz, rot, Silber.... So bekomm ich den Bock nie aufgebaut!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Mit Schwarz ist man nie falsch


----------



## Maledivo (14. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> Die Gabel hat eine Tauchrohrlänge von 100mm, anscheinend wurde sie aber auf 120mm getraveled... ich hab mal nachgefragt ob das ein Tippfehler seinerseits ist oder ich bei irgend etwas zu blöd bin...
> 
> Btw: Das die Kettenstreben einen so krassen negativen Rise haben finde ich maximal assozial von Rotwild. Auf dem Geometrieblatt sah das ganze anders aus - ich hätte es lieber mehr im Wasser gehabt. Evtl. ändere ich meine Meinung wenn das ganze Ding mal steht wie es dann aussieht. Gibt es einen Grund (Vor/Nachteile) weshalb die Streben die von oben am Hinterrad kommen eine so negative Steigung zum Tretlager haben?



In gepumpter Stand? Falls am Tauchrohr 100 mm lang ist dann ist es auch nur 100 mm, wo sollte dann 20 mm herkommen?


----------



## majomathes (14. August 2016)

ich denke ich nehm schwarze nokon und rote stahlflex leitungen... die sehen von goodridge ja doch ganz passabel aus  und meine bremse ist ja auch rot eloxiert - sollte also ziemlich gut aussehen 
mich treibt eher das mit der federgabel um... der typ antwortet einfach nicht - wird er aber hoffentlich noch im laufe des tages. das luft fehlt oder so hat ja kein einfluss auf die höhe der tauchrohe. beim umlegen des lock-outs gibts ja auch keinen einfluss... oder gibts da ein knopf um während der fahrt die gabel abzusenken? dann habe ich ihn noch nicht gefunden....

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## majomathes (14. August 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> In gepumpter Stand? Falls am Tauchrohr 100 mm lang ist dann ist es auch nur 100 mm, wo sollte dann 20 mm herkommen?


gepumpter Stand? Also ich hab noch nichts montiert - bin noch am Teile Sammeln (Vorbau, Lenker, Brems und Schaltzug muss noch ausgesucht und bestellt werden - die restlichen Päckchen kommen Anfang der Woche).

Wenn ich die Gabel in der Hand halte hat sie 100mm, egal in welche Richtung ich den Lockout drehe (variabel verstellbar).


----------



## Maledivo (14. August 2016)

Du kannst die Gabel doch unausgebaut pumpen, ...

Bei meinem 160er Fox war, dass erst am 60 PSI 140 mm auf 160 mm "gedehnt" hat.


----------



## majomathes (14. August 2016)

Also meinst du mit pumpen Luft rein pumpen und nicht einfedern... war etwas missverständlich in meinen Ohren  
Ich hab keine Luftpumpe, besorge mir am Montag eine. Evtl. hab ich bis dahin - hoffentlich - auch eine Rückmeldung vom Verkäufer 

Wenn ich sie so "von Hand" einfeder ist für meine Begriffe aber fast zu viel Luft drin, gestern mit aller Kraft auf meiner Isomatte so tief wie nur möglich versucht einzufedern und kam auf 50-60% Federweg... also so 70-80% wohl dann fahrfertig auf dem Rad wenn ich genug Kraft drauf bekomme.


----------



## Maledivo (14. August 2016)

Genau.

Dann warte bis du die Pumpe hast, ...


----------



## Orakel (14. August 2016)

Guck doch mal nach der genauen Bezeichnung der Gabel dann schaust auf der SRAM Hp nach dem Modell dann siehst wieviel FW die Gabel hat.
Oder Luft ganz raus auseinander ziehen dann müsste die Gabel den kompletten FW freigeben.
Wenn er die Gabel getravelt hat, dann müsste er Spacer eingebaut haben um von 120 auf 100mm FW zukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Locke (14. August 2016)

Danke für eure Likes und die Komplimente! Da erfreut sich das Bikerherz gleich nochmal. Ich war so fasziniert von der heutigen Einfahrrunde mit 1,5h, dass ich trotz geschwollener Backe u schmerzendem Unterkiefer gleich am Nachmittag nochmals 1,5h drangehängt hatte, obwohl ich platt war

Also hier die Liste der verbauten Komponenten:
- E1 Rahmenset mit Rotwild Steuersatz u Sattelklemme
- Fox Float x
- Gabel ist eine 160mm Pike als DPA (leider, hätte im Nachhinein eher die SA)
- Laufräder ist ein Aufbau von WhizzWheels mit DT 440 FR (hatte ich noch übrig), DT Comp Speichen und der neuen ZTR Flow MK3!
- Lenker u Vorbau von Syntace, also Vector 780mm Alu und Megaforce II
- Bremsen sind Magura MT5 mit 203/180mm; evtl werden die noch gegen die Saint getauscht, die im Keller liegen, mal sehen
- Kurbel, Schalthebel, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer u Kassette alles Shimano XT als 2 x 10
- Sattelstütze ist glaub ich ne Kindshock Lev, 150mm
- Reifen sind Schwalbe Muddy Mary in Trailstar vorn und Hans Dampf in Pacestar hinten, tubeless, jeweils in 2,35

@Orakel: ja, die Kurbel in schwarz wäre es gewesen, doch die habe ich übernommen vom letzten Bike u nur wg der Farbe 150,- zu löhnen wars mir dann nicht wert. Da bin ich halt zu schwäbisch...

Mal sehen, wie sich das alles hier so bewährt, ob die Bremsen bleiben und auch die Schaltung, muss ich mal gucken. Evtl wird auf 1 x 11 umgerüstet wenn nächstes Jahr der Antrieb eh durch is.

Grüße und euch allen noch einen sonnigen Abend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk Nennen (14. August 2016)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Danke für eure Likes und die Komplimente! Da erfreut sich das Bikerherz gleich nochmal. Ich war so fasziniert von der heutigen Einfahrrunde mit 1,5h, dass ich trotz geschwollener Backe u schmerzendem Unterkiefer gleich am Nachmittag nochmals 1,5h drangehängt hatte, obwohl ich platt war
> 
> Also hier die Liste der verbauten Komponenten:
> - E1 Rahmenset mit Rotwild Steuersatz u Sattelklemme
> ...



Liest sich schlüssig. 

Und, hast es mal komplett gewogen?


----------



## MB-Locke (14. August 2016)

Hm, nein. Der Gang zur Waage steht noch an
Aber da ich außer einer Personenwaage und der Küchenwaage nix im Haus hab, muss mir mein Kumpel aushelfen. Mal sehen, wann ich daran denke...

Es ist aber nicht soo leicht, trotzdem bin ich von der Performance bergauf sehr überrascht! Leider war der Kerl auf dem Hobel heute nicht ganz "normal" fit, doch es geht gut vorwärts. Bergab noch gewöhnungsbedürftig, weil viel stabiler in der Spur und satter vom Hinterbau als ich es gewohnt bin. Echt klasse!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heizer1980 (14. August 2016)

Sind schon ein paar sehr geile neue Bikes dabei hier... Da bekommt man Lust, das gerupfte Sparschwein ganz zu schlachten

Ich war heute auch mal ganz gemütlich unterwegs




 



 
Ganz praktisch wenn einem die Riegelchen ausgegangen sind


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. August 2016)

Gestern nach langer Zeit wieder ein Versuch, ein Rennen zu fahren. Das Rädchen macht immer wieder Spaß


----------



## michel77 (14. August 2016)

@MB-Locke Bei RCZ gibt's die schwarze 785er gerade für'n Hunni. Ist aber auch so sehr schön, der Hirsch.


----------



## Maledivo (14. August 2016)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Orakel: ja, die Kurbel in schwarz wäre es gewesen, doch die habe ich übernommen vom letzten Bike u nur wg der Farbe 150,- zu löhnen wars mir dann nicht wert. Da bin ich halt zu schwäbisch...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oder holst bei RCZ schwarze E13 Kurbel samt Innenlager für 59,- € (habe gestern meins bekommt)


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. August 2016)

Den Hunni würde ich bei einem Hirschen schon noch investieren zur optischen Perfektion, die XT-Kurbel kannst du doch im Bikemarkt gut verkaufen.


----------



## MB-Locke (14. August 2016)

Prinzipiell ja. Doch wie kann ich das Teil nachher bei ner 1 x 11 weiterverwenden? Wenn das dann nicht klappt, is der Hunni wirklich rausgeworfen...
Ich brauche jetzt 2-fach plus Bash (also ne 3-fach Kurbel, wie ich sie jetzt habe) und nachher? Ohne Bash hätte ich kein gutes Gefühl. Kann ich die Kurbel dann mit dem mittleren Blatt nehmen und den Bash außen lassen, oder wie wird das gemacht? Hab da echt kein Plan.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. August 2016)

Für 1x11 baust halt ein Narrow-Wide-Kettenblatt von Race Face drauf, je nachdem ob du einen superkleinen Berggang unbedingt brauchst mit 30 oder 32 Zähnen. Dazu ein X1-Paket von Mantel, das gibt es da immer verhältnismäßig günstig.
Bash kann drauf bleiben, nur das kleinste Kettenblatt kommt dann runter und statt dem mittleren das Narrow-Wide.


----------



## MB-Locke (15. August 2016)

Ok, danke! Dann ist das definitiv ne Überlegung, doch ne schwarze Kurbel zu kaufen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orakel (15. August 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Für 1x11 baust halt ein Narrow-Wide-Kettenblatt von Race Face drauf, je nachdem ob du einen superkleinen Berggang unbedingt brauchst mit 30 oder 32 Zähnen. Dazu ein X1-Paket von Mantel, das gibt es da immer verhältnismäßig günstig.
> Bash kann drauf bleiben, nur das kleinste Kettenblatt kommt dann runter und statt dem mittleren das Narrow-Wide.


Oder ein 1*11 XT Upgrade bei BC


----------



## 123disco (15. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> ..krassen negativen Rise haben finde ich maximal assozial von Rotwild. Auf dem Geometrieblatt sah das ganze anders aus - ich hätte es lieber mehr im Wasser gehabt.


Starke Wort in Sachen Geometriebeurteilung und das ohne Rahmen je mit LRS bestückt zu haben. Es ist halt nen 29er!? (Sonst sitz du nicht 'im-Rad')

Ps. Ich glaube, du hast dir vom Einsatzziel den falschen Rahmen gekauft
PsPs. Ne 100 er Gabel ist eine Gabel, die 100mm Federweg am Standrohr hat. Würde da nicht so viel rumgrübeln - vor allem nicht ohne Federgabelpumpe.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> Btw: Das die Kettenstreben einen so krassen negativen Rise haben finde ich maximal assozial von Rotwild. Auf dem Geometrieblatt sah das ganze anders aus - ich hätte es lieber mehr im Wasser gehabt.



Der Verlauf der Strebe ergibt sich aus der direkten Verbindung des Radmittelpunktes ( der bei 29" gegenüber 26" aus verständlichen Gründen von der Bodenaufstandsfläche etwas weiter weg ist ) und der vom Hersteller festgelegten Tretlagerhöhe. Was daran assozial ist, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Das Tretlager liegt schon tief, dadurch fährt es sich aber vorzüglich. Etwas verbale Zurückhaltung wäre schon angebracht, zumal es noch nicht aufgebaut ist.
Vorab ein Blick in die Prospekte hätte die Enttäuschung erspart.

Bau es fertig auf, die Freude kommt nach den ersten Metern automatisch.


----------



## majomathes (15. August 2016)

Ok ich gebe zu da bin ich mit der Formulierung etwas über das Ziel hinausgeschossen.  Sry dafür.
Der Rahmen wird sich schon excellent fahren davon bin ich überzeugt,  daß es keine eierlegende wollmilchsau für alle einsatzzwecke ist war mir bewusst, erste Priorität hatte immer XC.
Entschuldigt meine Entgleisung, auf den ersten Blick war ich da etwas baff als ich das so gesehen hatte.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. August 2016)

An alle die krampfhaft nicht einem Quitschen suchen:

Wenn an den XT Schaltwerk en die Bremse zugeschaltet ist kann die tierisch Stimmen machen wenn man einfedert.


----------



## 123disco (15. August 2016)

..darum plus-Schaltwerk!
Plus Quietschen.


----------



## Orakel (15. August 2016)

Grad festgestellt dass die e13 Kurbel ne 30er Achse hat  somit auch grössere Lager, heißt= die neue XT Kurbel passt nicht
Hmm,neues Innenlager einpressen, hab ich eigentlich keine Lust,das XT Upgrade wie vorgehabt ans R.R2FS einbauen, man könnt mich in den Popes beissen


----------



## majomathes (15. August 2016)

Hab heute das Lager welches du brauchst ausgeschlagen und das E13 eingepresst  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MB-Locke (15. August 2016)

@Orakel, liegt es an fehlendem Werkzeug oder fehlender "Lust" auf Lager pressen?
Falls ersteres, könnte ich aushelfen, glaube wir wohnen nicht zu weit auseinander...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majomathes (15. August 2016)

Ich hab das bei mir im bikeladen gemacht, das einpressen sollte mit ner Scheibe Holz und einer spannzange gut funktionieren 10min Aufwand...aushämmern je nach dem 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MB-Locke (15. August 2016)

Hab das passende Werkzeug daheim, also Austreiber u die richtigen Scheiben zum Lager pressen auf dem Außenring. Hab es mal als Set von Park Tool erworben. Da geht das echt easy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majomathes (15. August 2016)

Wechselst du die Lager für das ganze Dorf  Ist ja nicht gerade günstig und selten in der Fahrrad-Werkzeugkiste vorhanden


----------



## Orakel (15. August 2016)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> @Orakel, liegt es an fehlendem Werkzeug oder fehlender "Lust" auf Lager pressen?
> Falls ersteres, könnte ich aushelfen, glaube wir wohnen nicht zu weit auseinander...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fehlender Lust kann ich nicht wirklich sagen, ich wollte eigentlich nichts mehr ins X1 Investieren, da es ein 27,5" gibt/geben soll/haben will/möchte 
Da aber Kumpel 1*11 am Spezi. fährt, hat er mich Überzeugt den 1*11 Upgrade ans X1 anzubauen.
Werkzeug zum Aus/einpressen kann ich bei der Arbeit mir anfertigen lassen, das ist kein problem, Danke für dein Angebot.
Suche schon das passende Pressfit Lager, müsste das sein www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Innenlager-SM-BB94-41A-Hollowtech-II-Pressfit-41x89-5-92-mm-p36040/


----------



## MB-Locke (15. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> Wechselst du die Lager für das ganze Dorf  Ist ja nicht gerade günstig und selten in der Fahrrad-Werkzeugkiste vorhanden



Nein, nein. Das würde nicht ausreichen, dazu ist mein Dorf zu klein 
Ich bin eben so, dass ich mir Werkzeug kaufen, wenns benötigt wird... Und meist braucht man es dann mehrfach. Wir haben mehrere Bikes in der Familie u bei mir ist eben die Fahrradwerkstatt. Dann lohnt das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (15. August 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> Fehlender Lust kann ich nicht wirklich sagen, ich wollte eigentlich nichts mehr ins X1 Investieren, da es ein 27,5" gibt/geben soll/haben will/möchte
> Da aber Kumpel 1*11 am Spezi. fährt, hat er mich Überzeugt den 1*11 Upgrade ans X1 anzubauen.
> Werkzeug zum Aus/einpressen kann ich bei der Arbeit mir anfertigen lassen, das ist kein problem, Danke für dein Angebot.
> Suche schon das passende Pressfit Lager, müsste das sein www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Innenlager-SM-BB94-41A-Hollowtech-II-Pressfit-41x89-5-92-mm-p36040/



Wenn Du neues XT Kurbel hast dann musste aber dieses sein:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...-Hollowtech-II-Pressfit-41x89-5-92-mm-p43965/

Kostet auch 1 € weniger . Oder Du hast bewusst XTR gewählt (sollte bessere Dichtung haben) - dann ist es 1 € Mehrkosten wert .


----------



## Maledivo (15. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> Ich hab das bei mir im bikeladen gemacht, das einpressen sollte mit ner Scheibe Holz und einer spannzange gut funktionieren 10min Aufwand...aushämmern je nach dem
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Habe Innenlager mit 1 Gewindestange mit 3 Muttern und 2 Scheiben gepresst - auspressen hat E13 einen speziellen Werkzeug im Lieferumfang dabei, geht sehr easy und kostet nicht mal 4 € .

Heute den 2. E13 Kurbelset eingetroffen


----------



## Orakel (15. August 2016)

hab nur nach der Abmessung geschaut,passen müssten beide.
Schätze ich mal, lasse mich aber eines besseren belehren


----------



## Maledivo (15. August 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> hab nur nach der Abmessung geschaut,passen müssten beide.
> Schätze ich mal, lasse mich aber eines besseren belehren



ich auch !


----------



## the donkey (15. August 2016)

Ich bin so unentschlossen ob ich nun doch eine 650b Gabel mit 170mm ins E1 bauen soll oder die vorhandene Mattoc


----------



## Orakel (15. August 2016)

the donkey schrieb:


> Ich bin so unentschlossen


Kenn ich


----------



## MB-Locke (15. August 2016)

Ich hab das zweite, das Maledivo genannt hat. Keine Ahnung, ob am dem XTR was anders ist. Bei den Non-Pressfit ist die XTR ja anders von den Lagern her u den notwendigen Werkzeugen. Das war immer der Grund, weshalb ich die Finger von der XTR Kurbel gelassen hab, für alles andere hab ich die nötigen Tools eigentlich da...

A Propos kleines Dorf... Es gibt bei uns ca 1.500-1.600 Seelen im Kaff und es sind tatsächlich zwei davon hier...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. August 2016)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Bei den Non-Pressfit ist die XTR ja anders von den Lagern her u den notwendigen Werkzeugen. Das war immer der Grund, weshalb ich die Finger von der XTR Kurbel gelassen hab, für alles andere hab ich die nötigen Tools eigentlich da...



Ist das nicht für die XTR-Kurbel egal welches Lager du nimmst? Ich hatte eines von Reset Racing im Rahmen verbaut, das funzt einwandfrei mit der XTR-Kurbel.


----------



## MB-Locke (15. August 2016)

Das ch würde die Mattoc testen! Du verlierst ja nix dadurch! Wenn sie taugt, super, falls nicht, wird sie eben zu gegebener Zeit ausgetauscht...
Ich kann noch nicht allzu viel zu meinem neuen E1 sagen, aber die Winkel passen mit der 160mm Pike eigentlich super! Hast du auch das 650b E1?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (15. August 2016)

Schwäbische Alb oder em Tal?


----------



## MB-Locke (15. August 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ist das nicht für die XTR-Kurbel egal welches Lager du nimmst? Ich hatte eines von Reset Racing im Rahmen verbaut, das funzt einwandfrei mit der XTR-Kurbel.



Bei den geschraubten Lagern ist das was anderes imho, zumindest zu Zeiten der 960/970/980er XTRs waren es ganz andere Lager und die herkömmlichen Innenlagerwerkzeuge haben da auch nicht gepasst. Wie es bei der neuen ist, weiß ich nicht, ebenso bei den Pressfit. Ich hab eben zur XT Kurbel das XT Lager genommen, war mir nämlich nicht sicher, ob das XTR passen würde...


----------



## the donkey (15. August 2016)

Nein noch 26"

Fahre auch Reset nicht billig aber die Qualität ....
Am anderen hab ich Race Face


----------



## the donkey (15. August 2016)

Der Lagersitz im Rahmen und der Wellendurchmesser hier 24mm der Kurbel ist entscheidend
Dann kann da XT oder XTR drauf stehen
Es sollten sich wenn überhaupt nur noch die Qualitätsstufe unterscheiden
Mehr Dichtung besseres Lager  usw


----------



## MB-Locke (15. August 2016)

Hm, das ist dann evtl nicht so stimmig mit ner 26" Mattoc, da wir die Geo schon eher Ri steil, vom Lenkwinkel etc.
Ich hatte mein 26" E1 damals mit ner 180mm Fox 36 Van aufgebaut und es passte perfekt, nicht zu flach, nicht zu steil und die Front kam auch nicht zu schnell hoch. An sich sehr stimmig, so hatte es mir Rocky hier und auch Matthias von Schaltwerk empfohlen! 

Die 27,5" 160mm Pike baut in etwa genauso hoch wie die 180mm Fox. Das heißt, von den Winkeln her würde es passen, vermutlich verschenkst du eben Performance mit ner 160mm Gabel. Der 175mm Hinterbau ist schon "potent", weshalb ich damals bei der Gabel keine Kompromisse einging. Es war gut so. Hier im Bikemarkt findest du derzeit brauchbare für unter 400,-! Das wäre kein schlechter Deal!

Was erhoffst du dir durch die 27,5 am VR? Das wäre dann scaled Sizing... Ich würde da lieber die längere Gabel nehmen.


----------



## Orakel (15. August 2016)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Ich hab das zweite, das Maledivo genannt hat. Keine Ahnung, ob am dem XTR was anders ist. Bei den Non-Pressfit ist die XTR ja anders von den Lagern her u den notwendigen Werkzeugen. Das war immer der Grund, weshalb ich die Finger von der XTR Kurbel gelassen hab, für alles andere hab ich die nötigen Tools eigentlich da...
> 
> A Propos kleines Dorf... Es gibt bei uns ca 1.500-1.600 Seelen im Kaff und es sind tatsächlich zwei davon hier...
> Und bis vor ein paar Std. nichts voneinander gewusst,unglaublich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (15. August 2016)

Die Mattoc hätte 170mm da denk ich ist es nicht so extrem zu den 180mm
Die 170mm gehen laut Manitou und wäre ohne weiteres möglich

Ich will keine Fox auch wenn das hier nicht jeder hören möcht

Scaled  hab ich derzeit am R2 zum testen 
Und wenn ich den 26 " LRS davon nehme paßt das ganz gut


----------



## MB-Locke (15. August 2016)

^^ist doch völlig legitim bzgl Fox, wusste nur nix davon, weshalb ich es einfach mal geschrieben hab...
Wenn von Manitou klar zum Traveln auf 170mm iO, dann würd ich es probieren! Baust du dir das neu auf, oder was ist aktuell verbaut? Also an dem E1 Rahmen...


----------



## majomathes (15. August 2016)

Ich hätte gerne eine magura Thor 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the donkey (15. August 2016)

Das ist schon okay mit der Fox ist nur nicht meins
Ich hab einen gebrauchten Rahmen der bekommt jetzt neue Lager hinten sowie
Reset Steuersatz und Tretlager und dann geht's wieder an den Aufbau mit Neuheiten
Im Prinzip ist es dann neuwertig


----------



## MB-Locke (15. August 2016)

^^ das ist doch ein cooles Projekt und prinzipiell hat das E1 wirklich Potential! Schön, dass du da einem gebrauchten Rahmen eine Chance auf ein neues Zuhause gibst! Welche Farbe und aus welchem Jahr? Hast schon vollständig geplant, wie du es aufbauen wirst?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the donkey (15. August 2016)

Wohne nicht weit weg von Urach/Magura
Kenne da ein paar Leute aus der Produktion/Ausbildung usw
War da auch mal zum Besichtigen mehr auch nicht
Eventuell die Leichte Bremse oder die Trail über mehr haben ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht


----------



## the donkey (15. August 2016)

Ist ein 2013er in gelb
Teile sind fast zusammen
Schaltung derzeit XT 2x11inkl Bremse
LRS Tune twenty4
Gabel Mattoc
Dämpfer MCleod 
Cockpit Acros 35 und Gothic  Carbon Lenker
Eventuell noch die neue Trickstuff Piccola
Und wenn ich das Spinnen anfange Acros Schaltung 1x11 mit XTR Kassette 11-40

Das wärs fürs grobe


----------



## 123disco (16. August 2016)

the donkey schrieb:


> Ich bin so unentschlossen ob ich nun doch eine 650b Gabel mit 170mm ins E1 bauen soll oder die vorhandene Mattoc


Die neuen 27,5er Gabeln (zB Fox ;-) bauen oft so tief , dass du sie statt 26" Gabel einbauen kannst. Hab ne 27,5er mit 26er LR bei 180mm drin. Ist 5mm höher gekommen, was ich durch Spacerweglassen im Vorbau ausgleichen konnte. 
(160 im E1? Niemals!.. das haben vor 4-5 Jahren schon einige getestet und bereut)


----------



## 123disco (16. August 2016)

Apropos Lager raus?
Überleben es die normalen Shimano Pressfit, wenn man sie raustreibt. Natürlich an Kante, wenn es eine gibt. Oder innen zerbrechliche Plastikkante und Kunstoffkörper. 
Raceface hat hier Metallschalen mit Lager. Bei Shimano erkenne ich es nicht?


----------



## majomathes (16. August 2016)

Also mein Lager konnte ich danach wegwerfen, wurde aber auch rausgeklopft. Wenn du es vorsichtig austreiben kannst evtl. ich persönlich würde sie aber nicht kaufen oder verwenden da schon ein ungeheurer Druck direkt auf das Lager kommt, von der Außenseite beim eintreiben macht das ja nichts.
Alos normalerweise kannst du sie danach direkt in den Müll werfen.
edit:
Achso mein Shimano hatte Plastik und dann das Lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Locke (16. August 2016)

Hi,
Also wenn du einen sauberen Austreiber hast, klappt es vielleicht, aber die Lagerschalen sind bei Shimano alle aus Kunststoff. Bei dem Preis für ein neues Lager von ca 15,- bei BC würd ich da auch nicht experimentieren... Ich bin schon gespannt, wie lange das günstige Lager bei mir hält, wenn nicht, kommt eben was von Reset oder Acros rein 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the donkey (16. August 2016)

Wird wahrscheinlich beim Ausbau kaputt gehen
Hab schon zwei geschrottet
Auch das Acros ging kaputt wobei man sich hier mit Ersatzteile einzeln kaufen helfen kann
Werkzeuge hab ich drei verschiedene alle gekauft keine Selbstbauten


----------



## 123disco (16. August 2016)

Ok, thx. Qualität Shimano bisher vollkommen ok. Einfach, günstig, funktioniert, austauschen, wegwerfen.


----------



## the donkey (16. August 2016)

Ja sicherlich tut es das
Die Reset kann man wieder fetten und sollte was kaputt gehen bekomm ich auch Ersatzteile
Natürlich ist das kein Schnäppchen und für das Geld könnte man eine Menge Shimano Lager kaufen ist mir schon klar

Nochmal kurz zur Gabel die wird 170mm haben keine 160mm 
Meine Alternative wäre die Formula 35 ex


----------



## 123disco (16. August 2016)

Ja Shimano ist halt alles... nur meist nicht sexy..und noch weniger die neue 11er

..bei mir ist mit dem Float X ist der E1-Hinterbau recht fluffig. Da passt ne Fox gut dazu. Formula kenne ich nur von Bildern. Das sollte zumindest ne sexy Optik geben.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (16. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Problem mit meiner sixpack Felge, dort hat sich die Verbindung gelöst welche beim schweißen die Felge fixiert....Schau mal unter laufräder nach dem Thema " sixpack was ist das " oder so ähnlich auf meinem Profil findest du auch ein Video...Ist es so ein knacken?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Haben heute das Knacken gefunden.

Es war tatsächlich die Schweißnaht an der Felge.

Danke an Markus H.  und an Manni W. für die unkomplizierte Hilfe


----------



## majomathes (16. August 2016)

Freut mich das ich mal was sinnvolles beitragen konnte 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bolzer1711 (18. August 2016)

….auch dieses Jahr waren meine Bike-Freunde und ich wieder 7 Tage in den Alpen unterwegs, wie jedes Jahr ein wahnsinniges Erlebnis . Dieses Mal hatte ich mein 2016er R.X1 mit Plus Bereifung dabei und ich war gespannt wie es sich in den Alpen schlägt.

Wir sind in Reutte gestartet und über Zams, die Greitspitze nach Nauders gefahren. Die Abfahrt von der Greitspitze war schon riesig, dort haben sie jetzt „Enduro Strecken“ ausgeschildert, viele Anlieger erstellt…   richtig spaßig. Durch die feuchte Witterung hatten wir einen sehr griffigen Boden und die Maxxis Rekon haben sich schön in den Untergrund gebissen, gefühlt Grip ohne Ende und ich war mit Sicherheit das bremsende Element.

In Nauders haben wir 2 Tage die Trails des 3 Länder Enduro Park abgefahren, hier aber bei nassem Untergrund, dass selbst meine 2,8er Reifen ins Rutschen kamen. Nasse Wurzeln und Steinfelder liegen mir nicht so…..  und ich bin ehrlich schon die S2 Trails waren für mich absolut ausreichend, die S3 bin ich teilweise, an steilen Stücken, gelaufen. Es gibt aber Trails für jeden, von daher ist der Trail Park eine Reise wert.





Bei uns ging´s dann weiter über Trafoi, das Stilftser Joch, den Umbrail Pass nach Livigno…  das Wetter wurde von Tag zu Tag besser. Den Umbrail Pass mussten wir im Schnee hoch stapfen, brutal anstrengend , oben hatten wir -1 Grad und leichten Schneefall abwechselnd mit Sonnenschein. Das war doch recht kühl um die Ohren.

Dafür hat uns dann Livigno mit Sonne und 21 Grad verwöhnt und auch mit tollen Trails, einen Tag haben wir im Bikepark Mottolino, einen Tag im neuen Carosello3000 Trail Center verbracht. Im Bikepark bin ich nicht alle Strecken gefahren, da braucht man einfach das entsprechende 180mm Bike und auch den nötigen Mut, da bin ich doch weit entfernt…. es gibt aber Strecken die mit einem 150mm Allmountain locker zu fahren waren….  der Carosello3000 Trail Center hingegen ist für Allmountain und Enduro-Fahrer gemacht, alle Strecken sind fahrbar, verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade, immer wieder Anlieger, Tabels oder Wellen, absolut flowig, absolut spassig .





Mein R.X1 hat sich wacker geschlagen, egal ob bergauf oder bergab, es hat mir die nötige Sicherheit gegeben und alle Strapazen ohne Murren zur Kenntnis genommen. Bergauf lässt es sich wunderbar pedalieren, wenn nötig im Trailmodus ohne jegliches wippen…  tja und bergab ist meine Hemmschwelle die Grenze, das Bike könnte deutlich mehr.

Meine 1-fach Übersetzung 28/11-42 war für die Alpen geeignet, klar bei längeren Anstiegen > 13% geht mir irgendwann die Luft aus und ich musste schieben, aber das war auch bei meiner 2-fach Übersetzung 22-36/11-34 so. Die MT7 Bremsen sind für mich ein Anker, trotz teilweise dauerbremsen ohne jegliches Fading. Über 2.000 m musste ich aber den Druckpunkt immer wieder verstellen. Die Maxxis Rekon 27.5+ Reifen bieten sehr viel Grip, sie mögen aber richtig nasse, schlammige (schlechte Selbstreinigung) und ganz trockene, schottrige Verhältnisse nicht so, dazwischen sind sie eine Wucht. Fahre aber nicht wie viele Plus-Reifen Fahrer unter 1 Bar, sondern vorne 1,2, hinten 1,3. Das ist für mich der perfekte Kompromiss für viel Grip und einem präzisen Lenkverhalten sowie Feedback über die Bodenbeschaffenheit .


----------



## MB-Locke (18. August 2016)

^^ schöner Bericht und bestimmt eine tolle Route! Man kann den Spaß und die Freude beim Fahren herauslesen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. August 2016)

Super Bericht!


----------



## Orakel (18. August 2016)

Sieht nach ziemlich Spaß aus


----------



## the donkey (18. August 2016)

Bin voller Neid
Klasse


----------



## majomathes (18. August 2016)

Sauber und sehr schöner Bericht!

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maledivo (18. August 2016)

Gefällt mir!!!!

Dein Bericht bringt mich zum Grübeln, ...

Ursprünglich wollte ich Mitte September nach Gardasee, nun denke ich an Reschensee! Sehr schönes Gegend. War dort bisher immer nur zum Skifahren.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (18. August 2016)

...vielen Dank  es war auch, trotz Regenwetter an den ersten 4 Tagen, einfach nur genial. Wir hatten aber auch teilweise Glück, dass es nur die letzten 10 Km vor dem Ziel angefangen hat zu schütten....   wir waren zwar klatsch nass, aber eine halbe Stunde Regenfahrt ist halb so schlimm.

@Maledivo
Das solltest du dir wirklich überlegen  schau dir Mal die Homepage http://www.nauders.com/enduro an. Das ist alles wirklich gut gemacht, man ist auch abgetrennt von den Wanderern. Grundsätzlich stören die mich nicht, aber da stehen einfach Schilder (for Biker only) und man kann es wirklich bedenkenlos laufen lassen....   und hoch kommt man mit den Seilbahnen (Tagesticket 30 €). Leider waren, wie oben beschrieben, die Bodenverhältnisse doch sehr nass und dadurch rutschig. Wenn man eine gute Woche erwischt....  

Vielleicht machst du einfach einen Zwischenstopp auf dem Weg an den Gardasee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (18. August 2016)

@Bolzer1711 

Danke! Ich gucke mal nach!

Gute Idee, beide Ziele zu kombinieren.


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. August 2016)

Nauders ist definitiv mehr als nur einen Zwischenstopp wert 





Wir waren die letzten 2 Jahre dort und werden auch im September wieder für 10 Tage dort sein


----------



## 123disco (19. August 2016)

Da kann man auch vorzüglich wandern.
(Goldseetrail mit Blick auf Ortler)


----------



## MB-Locke (19. August 2016)

Hi,
Dank eurer Hilfe hab ich ja nun herausgefunden, dass bei meinem E1 ein Schaltauge verbaut ist, auf dem ich ein Shimano Schaltwerk als direct mount montieren kann bzw muss. Wie sieht es denn nun aus, wenn ich die Schaltung auf Sram umrüsten möchte? Passt das dann auch so oder muss ich da was beachten?

Sorry für die Noob Frage, doch mit Schaltungen hab ich mich schon ewig nimmer beschäftigt (beschäftigen müssen) und es gibt 1.000 Infos im Netz, die mir bisher nicht geholfen haben.

Grüße

PS: das Knarzen des XT Shadow Plus kann ich bestätigen und es nervt höllisch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groudon (19. August 2016)

Für SRAM brauchst du ein neues Schaltwerk - das Standard-Schaltwerk sozusagen. Kannst du sicher von Rotwild direkt beziehen - einfach mal anrufen oder eine Email schreiben.


----------



## MB-Locke (19. August 2016)

Hi,
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Klar, ein neues Schaltwerk brauch ich in jedem Fall. Logisch  oder meinst du Schaltauge?


----------



## Orakel (19. August 2016)

Direct Mount ist doch ein offizieller Standart, da passt SRAM und Shimano hin.
Müsste doch beidesmal das gleiche Gewinde sein.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. August 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 521093
> Da kann man auch vorzüglich wandern.
> (Goldseetrail mit Blick auf Ortler)



Was hast du da für eine Handy-Halterung am Start?


----------



## jonalisa (19. August 2016)

Brauchst definitiv ein anderes Schaltauge. Die Direct Mount funktioniert nur fuer Shimano.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. August 2016)

Wenn das XT Schaltwerk knarzt muss man doch nur den Deckel abschrauben und etwas nachfetten und Ruhe ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (19. August 2016)

https://shop.rotwild.de/ersatzteile/
Stimmt es gibt unterschiedliche Schaltaugen für Sh und SRAM
Wieder was gelernt


----------



## 123disco (19. August 2016)

@hiTCH-HiKER ..da ich mir ungern das Navi auf Steine haue, hab ich es geschüzt am Oberrohr ( und haue mit dem Knie dagegen)

Ps. Was so ein kleiner Hersteller für einen Schaltaugeporno betreibt ist schon harter GangBang


----------



## Groudon (19. August 2016)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hi,
> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Klar, ein neues Schaltwerk brauch ich in jedem Fall. Logisch  oder meinst du Schaltauge?


Ich meinte Schaltauge - ja


----------



## XDennisX (19. August 2016)

Jetzt wirds langsam stimmig.... Kein blauer Sattel mehr....


----------



## the donkey (19. August 2016)

@*MB-Locke*

*Es könnte sein das sich Dein Achsstandard ändert oder Du für deinen Standard kein passendes Schaltauge findest.*
*War bei mir der Fall beim Umbau des C1 29" Fully*

*https://www.rotwild.de/fileadmin/Redaktion/manuals/rotwild_uebersicht_schaltaugen_und_inlays.pdf*


----------



## 123disco (20. August 2016)

..für mein altes X1 2010 fehlt zB das Schaltauge in Übersicht (10mm mit Schraubgewinde). Aber schonmal gute Übersicht im Jungle.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (20. August 2016)

@RockyRider66 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, habs gerade gelesen ...   Cool beim Rocky Mountain Event ein Rotwild-Shirt


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. August 2016)

Sehr schönes Veranstaltungsformat!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch , so kann ein Urlaub beginnen.


----------



## Maledivo (20. August 2016)

@RockyRider66 

Auch Gratulation von mir!!! Schönes Paar! 

Viel Freude in den Bergen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. August 2016)

Danke Jungs!


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. August 2016)

Hat mal jemand einen Linke? 
Finde mit dem Handy nix?


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. August 2016)




----------



## Maledivo (20. August 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand einen Linke?
> Finde mit dem Handy nix?



Hier Link:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/08...st-moritz-neues-wettbewerbsformat-debuetiert/


----------



## XDennisX (20. August 2016)

@RockyRider66 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und schönen Urlaub!

Mit der Partnerin/Partner in BIKE-Urlaub.... Bin neidisch


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. August 2016)

Haben direkt noch einen AX dran gehängt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Locke (21. August 2016)

Hey Rocky,
Na dann auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ist euer Urlaub schon vorbei?
Ich kenne St Moritz auch und denke immer wieder gern zurück, denn es ist einfach genial dort! Leider derzeit extrem teuer...
Grüße


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heizer1980 (21. August 2016)

Glückwunsch Rocky


----------



## 123disco (21. August 2016)

- Startplatz mit Hotel gewonnen
- Podiumsplatz
- ..und weiter zum Gardasee?!

Heb mal kurz Po vom Sattel..und?siehst du es sehr hell leuchten!


----------



## TrailProf (21. August 2016)

@RockyRider66 
Glückwunsch !!
Das nenn ich mal 'nen Lauf .


----------



## majomathes (21. August 2016)

Endlich....

Kanns irgendwie nicht drehen...fährt sich excellent!!!!!!!

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## casir (21. August 2016)

Glückwunsch auch von mir... 

St.Moritz ist immer eine Reise wert auch wenn es verhältnismäßig teuer ist...


----------



## MB-Locke (21. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 521640 Endlich....
> 
> Kanns irgendwie nicht drehen...fährt sich excellent!!!!!!!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Hey, Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike und schön, dass du zufrieden bist! Sag mal bissl was zu den Teilen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maledivo (21. August 2016)

Dieses Jahr war ich fleißig... 



 

Bin richtig zufrieden mit Maxxis Minon DHR2 3C!

Nächste Woche kommen neue Pneu's.

Ich teste mal Onza Ibex, bin mal gespannt!


----------



## majomathes (21. August 2016)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hey, Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike und schön, dass du zufrieden bist! Sag mal bissl was zu den Teilen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rahmen ist ja mittlerweile bekannt
LRS: DT swiss X470, hope2pro (Speichen nicht bekannt, blaue alunippel)
Kurbel: e*thirteen trs+
Kassette: XT 
Kette: PG1050
Trigger,umwerfer,Schaltwerk: X0
Züge: nokon
Bremse: magura Marta SL Carbon
Leitung: Goodridge stahlflex 
Sattel: China carbon
Stütze gibt es ja nur die integra von KS für das Rohr - glaube ich 
Vorbau und Lenker günstig erstmal zum ausprobieren, irgendwas altes von Easton und raceface
Griffe: Ritchey wcs 
Gabel: Rockshox Reba RL aktuell auf 115mm aufgepumpt 
Reifen sind hinten der cobti trailing und vorne bontrager mudx 
Bremsscheiben die magura storm,  Beläge einmal nachbearbeitete aus China, hinten falls sie versagen originale magura (glaube 6.2?)
Pedale entweder sudpin oder xt-klickies 

Ich glaube ich hab alles dabei  royal blood ist noch in der Leitung, ein tune Deckel und verschiedene spacer da ich noch nicht weiß wie ich den Lenker letzten Endes haben möchte. 

Fährt sich auf jeden Fall jetzt schon überragend, muss erstmal die Euphorie loswerden und dann am Cockpit noch etwas basteln, das bleibt nicht so Vorbau Lenker...Aber bevor ich die Gabel absägen möchte ich mir dann schon sicher sein.


Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die vielen Glückwünsche Jungs!
Aber auch meine Lebensgefährtin und Teampartnerin hat auf den 11 Stages in 3 Tagen zum Podiumsplatz beigetragen- natürlich auch auf einem Rotwild (X1 von 2010).

Und das beste an der ganzen Sache, ich habe ihr nur ein paar Maxxis drauf gekrempelt, mein Biker stand wie für die Hometrails zu Hause am Start.

2 Tage später an beiden Bikes die Reifen getauscht und Flaschenhalter dran geschraubt.
Fertig war der Lack für einen 10 tägigen Alpentripp.
Bisher sind wir rund 400km unterwegs und ich hab nur die Kettenführung geölt.
Vielseitige Bikes.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (22. August 2016)

top und herzlichen Glückwunsch! Saubere Leistung


----------



## Maledivo (22. August 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ...Vielseitige Bikes.....



Da kann ich voll unterschreiben - war mit meinem E1 sowohl mit Kumpel mit seinem XC-Bike als auch mit meiner Frau (RW C1 FS) bei etwa 50 km Rundtour unterwegs - es rollt ganz gut - Dämpfer bleibt ganze Zeit auf Trailmodus!

Damals dachte ich - ich brauche 2 Bikes - aber jetzt weiß ich - E1 ist wie der @RockyRider66 schön geschrieben hat - ein vielseitiges Bike!

Ab kommenden Tagen sind Böden deutschlandweit trocken - auf zum staubigen Trails - zeig allen was Rotwild kann - also Tempo erhöhen - andere Bikes durch Riesenstaubwolke Sicht verlieren lassen!!!!


----------



## 123disco (22. August 2016)

..wobei er da locker mit seinem 26er G1 rumstrampelt.

Apropos strampeln.
Benötigt jemand E*13 Ersatz BB92 Pressfit Lager oder 36/22 Kettenblätter für seine TRS+? Hab unter bekannter Quelle trs Kurbel gekauft und brauch Teile nicht. 15€ / 25€ je inkl Versand. PM


----------



## Maledivo (22. August 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..wobei er da locker mit seinem 26er G1 rumstrampelt.
> 
> Apropos strampeln.
> Benötigt jemand E*13 Ersatz BB92 Pressfit Lager oder 36/22 Kettenblätter für seine TRS+? Hab unter bekannter Quelle trs Kurbel gekauft und brauch Teile nicht. 15€ / 25€ je inkl Versand. PM



Baust du um auf 1-Fach?

Bei mir wird spätestens Frühjahr 2017 sein 

32er mit 11-46er XT.


----------



## majomathes (22. August 2016)

PN  hab ja eben erst eine verbaut


----------



## Kiefer (22. August 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Baust du um auf 1-Fach?
> 
> Bei mir wird spätestens Frühjahr 2017 sein
> 
> 32er mit 11-46er XT.



Ich benötige auch für 2017 einen neuen Antrieb und will auf 1X11 wechseln.
...aber die Kassette 11-46er, potthässlich !!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. August 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Damals dachte ich - ich brauche 2 Bikes - aber jetzt weiß ich - E1 ist wie der @RockyRider66 schön geschrieben hat - ein vielseitiges Bike!



Wir sind gestern 80 Kilometer fast vollständig im Gelände gefahren, davon ein Großteil auf den Isartrails, wo es immer rauf und runter geht.
Ich hatte erst ein bisserl Sorge, ob ich mit meinem aktuellen Fitness-Level die Tour packe mit Doppelbrücke und 2.4er UST-Bereifung, wusste aber dass ich mit den leichteren MTBs weniger Spaß haben würde. Am Ende war es überhaupt kein Problem, hätte locker noch weiter fahren können.
Man hat mit so einem Hirschen derart viel Spaß auf dem Trail, dass man alles andere vergisst und die Anstrengung gar nicht wahrnimmt.
Allerdings würde ich so eine Distanz niemals auf Asphalt und Feldwegen fahren wollen, da würde schon die Motivation und damit auch die Ausdauer flöten gehen. Für solche Einsätze ist es dann praktisch ein nur halb so schweres MTB in petto zu haben.
Für den Traileinsatz gilt aber bedingungslos -> E1


----------



## Orakel (22. August 2016)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Ich benötige auch für 2017 einen neuen Antrieb und will auf 1X11 wechseln.
> ...aber die Kassette 11-46er, potthässlich !!


sieht sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus  vor allem vom vorletzten Ritzel aufs grösste sieht es so aus wie sie ein Ritzel vergessen hätten
hab sie trotzdem verbaut mit nem 32er KB


----------



## 123disco (22. August 2016)

Jemand die Sunrace MX3 (11-42 - für 10fach) probiert. Neben mir hat die mal einer gefahren und meinte; ok. Letztes 42 läuft wohl etwas rauh und beim Rückwärtstreten fällt Kette runter auf 36er, aber einfache Option. 
Evtl wird das E1 auch mit 11/36 und 30er Blatt und dicken Schenkeln gefahren;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (22. August 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> sieht sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus  vor allem vom vorletzten Ritzel aufs grösste sieht es so aus wie sie ein Ritzel vergessen hätten
> hab sie trotzdem verbaut mit nem 32er KB



Berichte mal, wenn Du Erfahrungen gesammelt hast.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## majomathes (22. August 2016)

Stuttgart - Degerloch & Co.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 123disco (22. August 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Für den Traileinsatz gilt aber bedingungslos -> E1


..eben nach langer Zeit das E gefahren ..freu fett verspielt und spaßig ohne Ende. Front rutscht nicht weg und man stellt sich hin und rastet förmlich in einer zentralen Position ein..wendiger als das 650b sind die 26er auch..und der ganze Spaß nur im Park vor der Tür


----------



## majomathes (23. August 2016)

Mal wieder eine kurze technische Frage:
Welchen Steuersatz kann ich denn in dem Rahmen verbauen? Auf der Schaltwerkseite finde ich den Rotwild RHS15 mit IS55/44 und 56/62 angegeben - kann ich auch einen ZS einbauen? Es gibt ja in der Größe so gut wie keine Alternativen außer dann den originalen?

Grüße


----------



## abi_1984 (23. August 2016)

Das Steuerrohr beim R.C1 hat wie bei allen anderen Rotwild Rahmen mit tapered Steuerrohr oben 44mm Innendurchmesser, unten 55mm.
Das heißt Du benötigst oben einen ZS44/28.6 und unten ZS55/40 Steuersatz (weil Dein Gabelschaft ja oben 28.6mm und unten 40mm Durchmesser hat).

ZS55 ist nicht ganz so geläufig, aber z.B. von Tune, Acros, Hope, Reset Racing, etc. zu bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


>



Der Lenker scheint ja mächtig breit zu sein. Gibt ein Gefühl, die Welt umarmen zu wollen 

Der Vorbau ist auch recht lang, kommst Du damit zurecht? Ist wie LKW fahren....Probier mal einen kürzeren, dann wird das Bike viel agiler.

Wenn Du so klar kommst - gib Vollgas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (23. August 2016)

Das ist richtig.
Was den Vorbau betrifft kann ich mir Grad n kürzeren kaum vorstellen, mir kommt das Rad so fast schon zu kurz vor. Werde aber nach Innsbruck meinen 50mm mitnehmen.
Lenker kann ich ja kürzen,  wollte es einfach mal testen. Mir ging es da einfach um die 9grad backsweep. Hab aber auch noch einen 680er rumfahren 

Danke nochmal für das Steuersatz gedingel... Hab auch bei rotwild angerufen # sympathisch! Schon verbaut - nur die Krone... aber hab nun n austauschbares Lager, ist nämlich identisch zum fsa irgendwas pro 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the donkey (23. August 2016)

@*at021971*
*Schon was gefunden was den R2 Rahmen angeht?*
*Eventuell ist meiner "über"*


----------



## the donkey (23. August 2016)

Meine Teile fürs "E1 Revival" trudeln so langsam ein
Am Samstag Termin beim Fahrwerksdoktor für die Mattoc
Kleinteile wie Lenker, Griffe, Schaltgruppe gelandet
Lagerkit heut eingetroffen
Reset Steuersatz und Innenlager on the road
Wird glaub gut


----------



## at021971 (23. August 2016)

the donkey schrieb:


> @*at021971*
> *Schon was gefunden was den R2 Rahmen angeht?....*



Nö, habe noch keinen gefunden. In L sind sie neu wohl nicht mehr reichlich gesät. Rotwild hat auch keine mehr. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie die sich die Abwicklung eines Garantiefalls für 26" Bikes, welche es ja noch bis 2013 gab, vorstellen. Antwort auf die Frage habe ich bisher nicht bekommen. Meines hat aber auch keine Garantie mehr und so wäre auch ein Crashreplacement hinfällig. Aber interessiert hätte es mich schon mal.

Auf eBay ebay-Kleinanzeigen, Quoka, bikemarkt.mtb-News und Bikesale gibt es immer wieder ganze R,R2 FS für kleines Geld. Bei bikehaus.de haben sie vielleicht noch ein R.R2 FS wie Deines in Top Ausstattung mit Carbon-Lauradsatz mit ordentlichem Rabatt. Aber bestätigt haben die das noch nicht. 

Habe da aber auch keinen wirklichen Druck. Fahre nächste Woche, wenn ich in NRW bin, zu s-tec und schaue mal was da noch rumliegt.

Aber lieber als jetzt viel Geld für ein R.R2 auszugeben, investiere ich das in R.X2 FS. Aber Du kannst mir ja mal eine PM mit Deinen Preisvorstellungen senden.

Thomas


----------



## the donkey (23. August 2016)

Werd ich machen
Meiner war wohl der letzte in L 
Für einen Garantiefall wäre ich auch gespannt da ich meinen vor weniger als einem Jahr gekauft habe beim offiz.Fachhändler mit Rechnung


----------



## at021971 (23. August 2016)

Dies Lösung kannst Du Dir ganz einfach ausmalen. Mangels Alternative bekommst Du einen Ersatzrahmen in 27.5" oder 29" angeboten. Wenn es ein ganzes Bike war, das Du gekauft hast, würdest Du im besten Fall ein neues Bike in den aktuellen Laufradgrößen bekommen. Wahrscheinlicher ist dann aber wohl, dass nur die nicht passenden Altteile ersetzt werden.

Das größte Problem haben aber wohl die Händler, wenn der Rahmen oder das Bike jünger als 2 Jahre sind und die Gewährleistung noch läuft. Dann müssen die eine Lösung anbieten, bei der sie Rotwild zumindest bei einem 26" Ersatzrahmen nicht mehr unterstützen kann. Aber auch hier könnten sie den Kopf aus der Schlinge ziehen und den Risikozeitraum auf 6 Monate verkürzen, wenn sie gemäß des Gewährleistungsgesetztes die Beweislastumkehr ziehen.

Thomas


----------



## AMDude (24. August 2016)

Servus zusammen. Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Da mal wieder irgendwas am meinem 2016er E1 knackt, habe ich den kompletten Hinterbau zerlegt und alle Lagerstellen vom Dreck befreit. Evtl. hilft es ja. 
Nun zu meiner Frage: hat jemand das Drehmoment für die Verschraubung des Hinterbaus am Rahmen (Schwingenlager) parat? Finde nur ältere Montageanleitungen und die sprechen von 30Nm. Trifft das auch für das 2016er E1 zu?
Für alle anderen Hinterbauverschraubungen habe ich 10-12Nm verwendet. Das sollte ja auch passen, oder?
Danke euch schon mal.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. August 2016)

Hast du einen Umwerfer an der Schwinge befestigt?


----------



## majomathes (24. August 2016)

An der rotwild Hotline könnte mir super geholfen werden, er hat mir am Telefon sogar bei acros auf der Webseite einen Steuersatz mit ausgesucht. Ruf doch einfach morgen mal an und Berichte  die Nr. Aus dem Impressum hatte gepasst, ab 9 oder 10 ist da sicher jemand erreichbar.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AMDude (24. August 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hast du einen Umwerfer an der Schwinge befestigt?


Ne. Fahre 1x11.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMDude (24. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> An der rotwild Hotline könnte mir super geholfen werden, er hat mir am Telefon sogar bei acros auf der Webseite einen Steuersatz mit ausgesucht. Ruf doch einfach morgen mal an und Berichte  die Nr. Aus dem Impressum hatte gepasst, ab 9 oder 10 ist da sicher jemand erreichbar.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Das werde ich dann morgen mal machen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. August 2016)

Hast du mal die Klemmen für die Züge am Unterrohr gelöst?


----------



## AMDude (24. August 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hast du mal die Klemmen für die Züge am Unterrohr gelöst?


Meinst du wegen dem Knacken? Habe ich noch nicht. Versuche ich morgen mal.
Was ich auf jeden Fall heute festgestellt hatte ist, dass ein Lager des Linkage-Systems beim drehen ein "knackendes" Geräusch verursacht. Ebenso das Große Lager der Schwinge. 
Da es aber nächsten Mittwoch nach Reschen geht, werde ich das im Anschluss mal checken lassen.


----------



## MB-Locke (24. August 2016)

Hi,
Ich habe an meinem 2015er E1 die Sitzstreben draußen und zuvor mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel 15Nm austariert. Matthias von Schaltwerkbikes meinte auch, das müsste passen. Also die Schrauben an der Verbindung Ketten- zu Sitzstrebe und Sitzstrebe zu Umlenkhebel habe ich mit 15Nm angezogen und das passt! Auch lief der Hinterbau super soft durch mit ausgebautem Dämpfer...

Zum Drehmoment des Hauptlagers kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, aber an dem Wert wäre ich genauso interessiert wie an dem Wert für die Schrauben am Lager des Umlenkhebels.

Grüße


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maledivo (25. August 2016)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Ich benötige auch für 2017 einen neuen Antrieb und will auf 1X11 wechseln.
> ...aber die Kassette 11-46er, potthässlich !!



Es gibt ja auch noch Sunrace Kasette (MX8, 11Fach, 11-46) - schaut jedenfalls schöner aus, ...

Es gibt hier im Forum Threads speziell zu dieser Kasette.

ich denke ich werde mir dieses holen


----------



## Kiefer (25. August 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch noch Sunrace Kasette (MX8, 11Fach, 11-46) - schaut jedenfalls schöner aus, ...
> 
> Es gibt hier im Forum Threads speziell zu dieser Kasette.
> 
> ich denke ich werde mir dieses holen



Sieht vernünftig aus, die Abstimmung ist auch besser.


----------



## Bensemer (25. August 2016)

Die werde ich mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Muss man da noch mehr tauschen wenn man eh schon 2x11 fährt und die M8000 Kassette "verschlissen" hat?


----------



## Maledivo (25. August 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Die werde ich mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Muss man da noch mehr tauschen wenn man eh schon 2x11 fährt und die M8000 Kassette "verschlissen" hat?



11-46 funktioniert nur bei 1-Fach


----------



## Fritzhorn (25. August 2016)

Da es vor kurzem das Thema "Crash-Replacement" bzw. Verfügbarkeit von Rahmen/Ersatzteilen gab: Momentan gibt es wohl auch keine Schwingen fürs '15er X1. Jetzt heissts warten. *grml*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raziel-Noir (26. August 2016)

Hallo Rotwild'er!

Ich habe beschlossen auf ein XC/Marathon7Trail-Fully umzusteigen, nach dem mich beim diesjährigen Hai-Bike-Festival am Tegernsee in der Downhillsektion der A/B-Runde mein Scott arg zu sehr durchgeschüttelt hat. Durch einen Bikeunfall mit einem ziemlichen Schaden im Schulterbereich, der nun abschließend letztes Jahr operativ behandelt wurde, suche ich jetzt etwas mehr Komfort.

Der Rahmen für ein 2013er C1 FS 29 in Grösse M ist bereits zusammen mit einer 2014er Fox 32 Float 120mm FIT CTD beim Schaltwerk-Bikes bestellt und sollte irgendwann nächste Woche eintreffen (der Preis dafür war unschlagbar gut und der Kontakt bisher mit dem Inhaber hervorragend!). Die restlichen Parts werden von meinem Scale übernommen, das Scale-Fahrwerk bildet dann die Basis für den Umbau Ihres Scott Aspect 910 aus 2013 meiner Lebensgefährtin, da sie mit dem Scale besser aufgrund der doch leicht anderen Geometrie des Scale gegenüber dem Aspect klarkommt (Durch Tausch der Bikes auf der Hirschbergrunde). Notwendige Parts aufgrund anderer Standards sind ebenfalls bereits bestellt (Sattelstütze, Umwerfer, Innenlager). Soweit so gut.
Allerdings konnte ich bisher zu einigen Details keine für mich eindeutige Information ermitteln (Fürs BJ 2013 gibt's nicht mehr allzuviel Infos). Daher bin ich glaube ich bei euch mit eurem Erfahrungsschatz am besten aufgehoben!

Derzeit sind auf den mit dem Scott Scale gelieferten Laufradsatz (Alexrims XC49 Felge auf Shimano/Scott gelabelter Nabe) Nobby Nic 29x2,35'' Modelljahr 2014 verbaut. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Reifenbreite im C1 FS 29 von 2013, was die Freiheit im Hinterbau angeht? Ist für diese Reifen ausreichend Platz vorhanden oder kann ich schonmal einen neuen Satz Reifen bestellen? (meiner besseren Hälfte wäre das glaub ich ganz recht, die auf Ihren Wunsch letztes Jahr verbauten Rocket Ron haben deutlich weniger Grip, das würde ihr Vertrauen ins Bike steigern) Die langfristige Planung sieht eine Aufwertung mit einem neuen Laufradsatz vor, der eine doch etwas breitere Felgeninnenweite besitzt. Dadurch würde sich natürlich auch etwas die Baubreite/Höhe der Reifen ändern. Besitzt dieser Rahmen dafür die entsprechenden Reserven? Die Auslegung will ich relativ breitbandig halten: Robuste, erprobte, nicht zu schwere Parts die auch einen Alpencross mitmachen. Ob das Bike dabei 12kg oder 13kg wiegt ist dabei nicht so wichtig. Eine Empfehlung für einen empfehlenswerten Laufradsatz (ich dachte an Felgeninnenweite um 24-26mm) würde mir auch sehr gelegen kommen.

Grüsse


----------



## Maledivo (26. August 2016)

Raziel-Noir schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild'er!
> 
> Ich habe beschlossen auf ein XC/Marathon7Trail-Fully umzusteigen, nach dem mich beim diesjährigen Hai-Bike-Festival am Tegernsee in der Downhillsektion der A/B-Runde mein Scott arg zu sehr durchgeschüttelt hat. Durch einen Bikeunfall mit einem ziemlichen Schaden im Schulterbereich, der nun abschließend letztes Jahr operativ behandelt wurde, suche ich jetzt etwas mehr Komfort.
> 
> ...



Erst mal Willkommen im Club der Ritter!

Gute Wahl bei @Schaltwerk-COC.

Zu Deine Fragen, grundsätzlich würde ich bei XC Bikes hinten 2.2er bzw. 2.25er und Vorne 2.4er bzw. 2.35er montieren.

Laufradsatz - an welche Preisklasse dachtest Du?

Für kleines Geld würde ich DT Swiss M1900 (22,5 er MW) empfehlen. Ansonsten gibt es bei LRS-Bauer Individuallaufradsatz.

Habe damals auch C1 FS gehabt, allerdings in 26 Zoll. Bin damit auch auf ruppige Strecken gefahren - Problemlos natürlich . An diesem Bike hatte ich Hope mit Notubes ArchEX montiert, was auch gut hält .


----------



## majomathes (26. August 2016)

2,4 vorne?
Ich fahre gerade die gebrauchten zu ende mit 2.0 und geht hervorragend. Wenn aber dann ein neuer Mantel benötigt wird würde mich auch interessieren (2013/2014 C1 29HT) was maximal ginge. XC und 2.4 halte ich aber für übertrieben,  eher 2,25 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## majomathes (26. August 2016)

Achso und Glückwunsch zum rahmenkit!  Die Farbe ist der Wahnsinn, sieht einfach göttlich aus 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 123disco (26. August 2016)

Schau doch mal im bikemarkt nach nem sorglos-DT Swiss M LRS. Die gibt´s immer wieder mal günstig und sind nicht superausgefallen, aber ordentlich. Hab gerade nen M1700 spline 2 dort bekommen und mit dem sind die Reifen schon deutlich breiter und grippiger geworden..da kannst du dann auch gut 2.25 oder 2.35/2.25 fahren..


----------



## Maledivo (26. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> 2,4 vorne?
> Ich fahre gerade die gebrauchten zu ende mit 2.0 und geht hervorragend. Wenn aber dann ein neuer Mantel benötigt wird würde mich auch interessieren (2013/2014 C1 29HT) was maximal ginge. XC und 2.4 halte ich aber für übertrieben,  eher 2,25
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Je nachdem wo man fährt, ...

2,0er ist schon sehr schmal, aber wenn man ausschließend auf der Waldautobahnen fährt, da ist schon ausreichend.

Der TE schrieb, ob der Rahmen bei ruppiger Fahrt aushält, da denke ich dass er überwiegend im technisches Terrain befindet, somit ist 2.35 bzw. 2.4 nicht verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (26. August 2016)

Also waldautobahn nur um von trail zu trail zu kommen 
Ich fahre aber auch den bontrager mudx vorne, evtl. liegt es daran das es gut funktioniert. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. August 2016)

@Raziel-Noir

Ich würde beim Reifen niemals bei der Sicherheits-Reserve sparen, d.h. vorne ein Trailking oder gar Baron sollte schon sein, außer man fährt echt vorwiegend Flachland- oder Waldtouren auf festem Boden. Aber da gehen die Meinungen wie immer auseinander, ich fahre lieber leichte Felgen mit robusten Reifen als andersrum 

z.B. der Baron 2.4 in 29" für vorne:
https://www.bike24.de/p1144977.html

und für hinten einen 2.2er Trailking:
https://www.bike24.de/p167103.html

Ansonsten kannst du auch gleich den Rocket Ron drauf lassen und dir das Geld sparen.
Ich bin schon so ziemlich alles von Schwalbe und Conti gefahren, der Baron beeindruckt mich immer wieder, das ist ein wegweisender Reifen.

Beim LRS hingegen würde ich nicht sparen, wenn du schon einen Hirschen fährst und gleich auf robuste Laufräder von Mavic oder Easton gehen. Von DT-Swiss halte ich persönlich gar nichts, die gingen bei mir schnell kaputt und meine Erfahrungen mit deren Service sind das Schlechteste was ich jemals erlebt habe, da kann bestenfalls Magura noch im negativen Sinne mithalten.

Für CC und Trails wäre sowas hier passend für 6-loch:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...c-6-Loch-29-Laufradsatz-Auslaufmodell-p43872/

oder Centerlock:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/mavic-crossmax-slr-29-disc-centerlock-38409

Die Easton sind bisserl teurer, kann ich aber auch bedenkenlos empfehlen, die fahre ich am Downhiller, obwohl sie eigentlich eher eine Stufe drunter angesiedelt sind. Das wichtigste beim LRS ist auf eine korrekte Einspeichung und Spannung der Speichen zu achten, da sind diese beiden Hersteller absolut top! Alternativ ist ein Aufbau nach Wunsch z.B. bei Lightwolf (http://www.light-wolf.de/) auch eine gute Sache.


----------



## Raziel-Noir (26. August 2016)

Danke !

Zu Deine Fragen, grundsätzlich würde ich bei XC Bikes hinten 2.2er bzw. 2.25er und Vorne 2.4er bzw. 2.35er montieren.

Ich bin vor 2 Jahren von den ursprünglich verbauten Racing Ralph 29x2.1 auf die Nobby Nic in 2.35 umgestiegen und hab es bisher nicht bereut. Klar, sie sind schwerer und auf Flachstrecken merkt man das deutlich beim beschleunigen bzw. Geschwindigkeit halten, aber Bergabwärts würde ich die niemals wieder gegen schmalere eintauschen.

Ich durfte mal ein Trek Remedy 29'' testen, die Felgen waren deutlich breiter (Irgendein DT Swiss-LRS), und klar, es ist ein konzeptionell anderes Bike, aber den Unterschied im Grip fand ich sehr deutlich, besonders auf einem etwas steileren Stück bergauf mit leicht feuchtem Waldboden bzw. bergab mit Wurzeln usw...
Und bei der Schlammschlacht am Hai-Bike-Festival dieses Jahr wäre ich mit den Racing Ralph wahrscheinlich wie einige andere den Downhillpart nicht gefahren.


Laufradsatz - an welche Preisklasse dachtest Du?

bis max. 400-500 Euro. Wie gesagt, Stabilität geht mir vor Gewicht.


Für kleines Geld würde ich DT Swiss M1900 (22,5 er MW) empfehlen. Ansonsten gibt es bei LRS-Bauer Individuallaufradsatz.

Die hatte ich mir bereits näher angesehen. Ich hatte aber bei fast gleichen Kosten die DT Swiss E1900 ebenfalls im Auge:
Felge Breite (innen 25 zu 22,5, aber dafür flacher 18mm zu 19,5mm).... Einsatzbereich lt. DT Swiss ja Enduro (E), die anderen All-Mountain(M). Also gehe ich davon aus die E sollten stabiler sein; auch wenn ich kaum so schnell Endurowürdige Strecken fahren werde.
Gewicht annähernd gleich, also kommt die Stabilität durch die Konstruktion und nicht durch Materialeinsatz. Aber durch die breitere Felge wieder die Frage: Wie breit baut dann die Kombination mit den Reifen und passt das noch mit ausreichend Reifenfreiheit ins C1 FS....

Was definitiv nicht ins Haus kommt sind die Mavic Crossride. Die hab ich günstig bei Rose für mein selbst zusammengeschustertes Stadtbike erworben, da merke ich in Kurven die deutliche Weichheit (Bremsscheibenklingeln). Und die da verbaute Starrgabel ist definitiv stabiler als die SID im Scott.

Danke aber bereits schon einmal für die Antworten!


----------



## Raziel-Noir (26. August 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> @Raziel-Noir
> 
> Ich würde beim Reifen niemals bei der Sicherheits-Reserve sparen, d.h. vorne ein Trailking oder gar Baron sollte schon sein, außer man fährt echt vorwiegend Flachland- oder Waldtouren auf festem Boden. Aber da gehen die Meinungen wie immer auseinander, ich fahre lieber leichte Felgen mit robusten Reifen als andersrum
> 
> ...



Danke, die Mavic Crossmax sind mir dann doch etwas zu teuer. Zumindest für die nächste Zeit. Aber vielen Dank für den Light-Wolf-Link!


----------



## Raziel-Noir (26. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> Achso und Glückwunsch zum rahmenkit!  Die Farbe ist der Wahnsinn, sieht einfach göttlich aus
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Ja, finde ich auch! Passt im geplanten Zusammenbau auch hervorragend Farblich zum Stadt-Rad... Und ich hab unbewusst eine Farbcodierung für unsere Bikes... (Grau/Rot für mich, Schwarz/Blau für meine bessere Hälfte. Und entgegen jeglicher Vorprägung im Kindesalter wo es ja immer heisst: Junge=Blau/Mädchen=rot)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. August 2016)

Für XC und Marathon reichen auch weniger breite und profilierte Reifen aus.

2.4 ist total übertrieben.

Fahre entweder RoRo / ThBu oder ThBu / Conti SpeedKing. Mit der letzten Kombination bin ich dieses Jahr problemlos alle XC Rennen und 4 Marathons mit teils sehr verblockten Wurzeln, Steinen, Schieferplatten gefahren. Kommt allerdings auch etwas aufs Gewicht des Fahrers an.


----------



## Raziel-Noir (26. August 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Für XC und Marathon reichen auch weniger breite und profilierte Reifen aus.
> 
> 2.4 ist total übertrieben.
> 
> Fahre entweder RoRo / ThBu oder ThBu / Conti SpeedKing. Mit der letzten Kombination bin ich dieses Jahr problemlos alle XC Rennen und 4 Marathons mit teils sehr verblockten Wurzeln, Steinen, Schieferplatten gefahren. Kommt allerdings auch etwas aufs Gewicht des Fahrers an.



Ist sicher Ansichtssache. Jeder So wie er mag, da gebe ich keine Wertung ab. Was für mich funktioniert, ist vielleicht für andere ein No-Go.
Ich bin bisher jedenfalls mit den Nobby's zufrieden. Die Reifen selbst stehen aktuell aber auch nicht zur Diskussion, die würde ich nur tauschen wenn wirklich notwendig. Die Empfehlungen zu den Reifen behalte ich mir allerdings gern im Hinterkopf. Die eigentliche Frage der Reifenfreiheit am Hinterbau ist jedoch für mich immernoch offen....

Die LRS-Empfehlungen hingegen haben jedenfalls schon einmal eine gute Orientierung gegeben.


----------



## Orakel (26. August 2016)

für XC/CC langen m.M. nach 2.2" völlig.
Habe die X-King in 2,2" auf dem R.R.2 FS drauf, passt allemal.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. August 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Für XC und Marathon reichen auch weniger breite und profilierte Reifen aus.
> 
> 2.4 ist total übertrieben.
> 
> Fahre entweder RoRo / ThBu oder ThBu / Conti SpeedKing. Mit der letzten Kombination bin ich dieses Jahr problemlos alle XC Rennen und 4 Marathons mit teils sehr verblockten Wurzeln, Steinen, Schieferplatten gefahren. Kommt allerdings auch etwas aufs Gewicht des Fahrers an.



Ich bin da immer sehr hin- und hergerissen und würde weder die eine noch die andere Wahl verteufeln.
Klar, wenn es nicht ganz so steil ist und man ein geübter Fahrer ist, dann kannst du auch auf 2.25er Racing Ralph einen nassen, wurzeligen Waldpfad runterbrechen und es macht Spaß. Das mache ich insbesondere dann, wenn bei der Auffahrt Mitfahrer dabei sind, die sonst auf mich warten müssten. Da ist die Rennfeile mit 8,3 kg natürlich erste Wahl und nicht der 16 kg Freeride-Hobel.
Allerdings sobald du in deinen Grenzbereich kommst, dann ist ein sicherer Reifen mit stabiler Karkasse und massig Grip von unschätzbarem Wert.
Ich würde daher leichte Bereifung nur dort wählen, wo ich mir sicher bin die Situation über die gesamte Strecke voll im Griff zu haben.
Auf harten (sowohl technisch als auch vom Felsuntergrund) Trails am Gardasee, da fahre ich am allerliebsten 2.5er Downhill-Reifen, selbst wenn ich >1000 hm selber hochstrampel, denn es ist das Plus an Sicherheitsgefühl und die damit wesentlich verringerte Sturz-Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr als wert 

Wenn ich lese, dass die Freundin ein besseres Gefühl mit mehr Grip hat, dann kann ich einfach nur fette BCC-Schlappen von Conti empfehlen, denn der Unterschied ist mehr als fühlbar. Man muss selbst abwägen, ob das wichtiger ist als der Verlust an Geschwindigkeit, den so eine Bereifung mit sich bringt.


----------



## Raziel-Noir (26. August 2016)

@hiTCH-HiKER:

Da bin ich ganz bei dir. Da es für mich nicht um mögliche Plazierungen geht, sondern eher um die erreichte persönliche Leistung mit meinem Material und Können und vor allem eines: Spass dabei! Daher geht für mich Sicherheit vor.... besonders nach meinem überstandenen Bikeunfall. Und gleiches gilt für meine bessere Hälfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. August 2016)

Gebe Euch recht. Wer Sicherheit benötigt, ist mit breiteren Reifen mit Grip besser bedient. Die Frage ist, wo der Hauptschwerpunkt liegt. Wenn ich 1x im Jahr an den Gardasee fahre, montiere ich breite Reifen mit Grip und Pannenschutz, notfalls auf der CC Feile. Wenn ich das ganze Jahr bevorzugt technisches Gelände fahre und Sicherheit haben will, dann ist einen CC Rädchen vielleicht die unpassende Basis. 

Ein CC Bike mit breiten Felgen ist so blöd wie ein Enduro mit Rennfelgen. Für das Dazwischen gibt es genügend Alternativen. 

Unterm Strich muss die betroffene Person selbst herausfinden, mit was sie sich wohl fühlt.


----------



## Raziel-Noir (26. August 2016)

Okay. 
Nachdem das nun glaube ich abschließend geklärt ist, dürfte ich dann nochmal auf die ursprüngliche Frage zurück kommen: wieviel Platz ist im Hinterbau für den Reifen? 

Ich möchte ungern mitten im Montagevorgang sein um dann festzustellen,  das ich das Hinterrad nicht passt... Die dann notwendige Rennerei würde ich dann doch gerne mit der ersten Ausfahrt ersetzen..


----------



## Orakel (26. August 2016)

Du könntest bei Rotwild anrufen und Nachfragen 
Aber Obacht , nächste Woche ist EB


----------



## Raziel-Noir (26. August 2016)

Diese Anfrage läuft bereits.. 
Allerdings erwarte ich mir keine wirkliche Antwort. Die gleiche Frage stellte ich vor ein paar Jahren den Jungs und Mädels von Scott. 
Mehr als in etwa : 
"Bitte haben Sie Verständnis... 
Bei den vielen Kombinationen von Reifen und Felgen können wir nicht alle Testen..  Ausgeliefert werden sie mit xx,  bis zu dieser Größe können Sie bedenkenlos andere Reifen verwenden..." 
kam da nicht Zurück. 

Was ich auch gut nachvollziehen kann. Der Aufwand zum Testen ist sicher nicht ohne. Und Erfahrungen im Praxisbetrieb durch nichts zu ersetzen.


----------



## majomathes (26. August 2016)

Ich wette du bekommst ne sinnvolle Rückmeldung 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. August 2016)

Die Reifenbreiten schwanken nicht nur Hersteller- und Typbedingt, sondern auch je nach Felgenbreite. Hier kann Dir niemand eine 100% gültige Auskunft geben. Ausser es hätte jemand die gleiche Felge.

Von daher hat Dir Scott die richtige Antwort gegeben.

Mess mal die Breite Deiner jetzigen Kombination auf dem Scott, ich messe dann am Bike meiner Bekannten aus, ob es eng wird.


----------



## Raziel-Noir (26. August 2016)

Das ist eine sehr gute Idee! 
Sobald ich wieder daheim bin werde ich das machen!  Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für deine Bemühungen!!!


----------



## 123disco (26. August 2016)

..also ich hab ne m1700 2 mit 22,5 Innenbreite und nen HansDampf mit 2,35 geht im C1/27,5 mit ca 8mm Platz links/rechts rein. Nen dickerer Schlag oder Kiefer-Nadelwaldmatsch sollte nicht hinzukommen.

Gehe aber wieder auf 2,25, da mir hinten zu breiter Anker für AM-orientiertes Mittelgebirgsbiken  ..


----------



## Raziel-Noir (28. August 2016)

Holla die Waldfee. 
Die Info zu den Hans Dampf waren schon mal etwas hilfreich.
Allerdings hat sich die Frage mittlerweile überholt,  SCHALTWERK war über die Maßen schnell mit dem Versand!  Statt wie erwartet nächsten Samstag kam die Sendung mit Rahmen und Gabel schon dieses Wochenende. Dummerweise befinden wir uns grade im Zugspitzgebiet und konnten die Sendung nicht in Empfang nehmen. 
Aber zumindest kann ich ab morgen abend mit dem Umbau der Bikes und der Montage des Rotwild beginnen. Sollten sich keine weiteren Probleme beim Zusammenbau einstellen wird wohl das kommende Wochenende die erste Ausfahrt stattfinden. Ich werde hier an dieser Stelle die Reifenfreiheit mal mitteilen und einen Eintrag in die Reifendatenbank vornehmen. 
Aber vielen Dank an Alle hier im Forum für die Hilfestellung und Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. August 2016)

Na dann mal viel Spaß mit dem neuen Gerät.


----------



## MB-Locke (28. August 2016)

Ja, viel Spaß mit dem Gerät u natürlich auch beim Aufbauen! 

Matthias von Schaltwerk ist wirklich sehr zu empfehlen, top Service u immer mit dem Ohr am Kunden!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groudon (29. August 2016)

Nein Hirsch hat neue Hufe bekommen


----------



## Orakel (29. August 2016)

Umbau abgeschlossen
Shimano 1*11, mit 32er KB, 11-46 Kassette


 

 zum ausprobieren bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen, dauert noch aweng


----------



## Vincy (29. August 2016)

Erster Testbericht vom neuen 2017er R.E1 FS EVO
http://enduro-mtb.com/rotwild-r-e1-fs-evo-test/




*ROTWILD* R.E1 FS EVO | 160 / 160 mm (v/h) | 13,38 kg | 5.299 €


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. August 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> Erster Testbericht vom neuen 2017er R.E1 FS EVO
> http://enduro-mtb.com/rotwild-r-e1-fs-evo-test/
> 
> *ROTWILD* R.E1 FS EVO | 160 / 160 mm (v/h) | 13,38 kg | 5.299 €



Mich erstaunt, dass Rotwild immernoch Komponenten von Crank Brothers verbaut. Ich finde die zwar optisch auch cool und deshalb mehrmals gekauft, hab aber durchweg schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht – egal ob Sattelstütze, Griffe oder Vorbau. Die Teile sind einfach nicht wirklich abwärtstauglich und lösen sich entweder von selbst oder haben viel zu kleine, weiche Schrauben, wie bei den Lenkergriffen. Da gibt es deutlich bessere Produkte, die ich auch an einem MTB für 5000+ Euro erwarten würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (29. August 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Mich erstaunt, dass Rotwild immernoch Komponenten von Crank Brothers verbaut. Ich finde die zwar optisch auch cool und deshalb mehrmals gekauft, hab aber durchweg schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht – egal ob Sattelstütze, Griffe oder Vorbau. Die Teile sind einfach nicht wirklich abwärtstauglich und lösen sich entweder von selbst oder haben viel zu kleine, weiche Schrauben, wie bei den Lenkergriffen. Da gibt es deutlich bessere Produkte, die ich auch an einem MTB für 5000+ Euro erwarten würde.



Finde ich auch, ...

An meinem Bike kommt keine Kranke Brüder Parts mehr ran!!!


----------



## majomathes (29. August 2016)

Mittlerweile in Innsbruck nach kurzem Stopp in Reutte 




"härteste downhill Strecke Europas"  konnte ich sogar zur Hälfte fahren ;-)


Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Raziel-Noir (30. August 2016)

So! 
Rahmen und Gabel sind nun vollends angekommen. Gestern schon mal ein Bike zerlegt und das Bike meiner besseren Hälfte fast komplett fertig umgebaut ( Cockpit, LRS, Sattelstütze, Kurbelsatz; bei der Gelegenheit gleich mit einem Bergfreundlicherem Kettenblattsatz 22/30/40), Schaltung justiert. Schade nur, das Sie nicht gleich loslegen kann :-( 

Dabei habe ich mal die Weite des Hinterbau an der kritischen Stelle mittels Messschieber ausgemessen. Am Scott sind 70mm Platz, am Rotwild 69,45mm. Also eine vernachlässigenbare Differenz. Bleiben bei 54mm Aussenbreite der Nobby Nic bei 2,5Bar also die bereits mal erwähnten 8mm Rest. Der Nachtrag in die Datenbank werde ich dann später noch vornehmen. 
Jetzt muß noch der Rest kommen, dann kann es losgehen mit dem Aufbau!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. August 2016)

8mm sind ein vernünftiges Maß, unter 5mm würde ich nicht gehen - außer Du fährst immer bei trockenen Verhältnissen mit perfekt rund laufenden Reifen.


----------



## EnduroJan (30. August 2016)

Hallo Rotwild MTBler,

leider ist mir an meinem Rotwild R.C1 FS Cross Pro, Größe L (Jahrgang 2009, Fully mit 140mm Federweg und roter Wippe) die Wippe gebrochen (siehe Bild). Die Firma Rotwild hat mir mitgeteilt, dass es für dieses MTB (Baujahr 2009) keine Wippe mehr gibt und dass die neuen Wippenmodelle nicht passen. Man wünscht mir viel Erfolg beim Kauf eines neuen Rahmens !!!

Ich weiß nicht, ob das bei anderen Herstellern ähnlich ist, aber diese Rückmeldung hat mich ziemlich schockiert. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man wegen einer gebrochenen Wippe einen tadellosen Rahmen zum Schrott geben muss.

Deshalb suche ich auf diesem Weg eine gebrauchte Rotwild-Wippe für dieses Modell, oder einen gebrauchten Rahmen mit Wippe (Rotwild R.C1 FS Cross Pro, Größe L, Jahrgang 2009, Fully mit 140mm Federweg und roter Wippe).

Wer hat noch Rotwild-Ersatzteile im Keller, oder würde einen entsprechenden Rahmen verkaufen?






Viele Grüße & ride on!


----------



## Raziel-Noir (30. August 2016)

Es kam mittlerweile auch eine Antwort auf meine Frage an den Rotwild-Service:

"Sehr geehrter Herr ******,



sofern Sie ein 2013er ROTWILD C1-29 besitzen ist dieses bis zu einer Reifenbreite von 29x2.4 freigegeben.

Eine breite „+ Bereifung“ werden Sie im Hinterbau nicht unterkriegen, da der Reifen an den Ketten- und Sitzstreben, vor allem in Kurvenfahrten schleifen wird.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen"

Also hat die Kombination Nobby Nic/Hans Dampf 29x2,35" bzw. Mountain King 29x2,4" sogar den Offiziellen Segen seitens Rotwild. Auf die Abhängigkeit von Felgenweiten sind sie allerdings nicht eingegangen. Und wenn ich mir die Einträge der Datenbank ansehe sollte man wirklich keine Felge mit 2,35/2,4 Reifen kombinieren, die eine Innenweite von mehr als 23mm hat.


----------



## Maledivo (30. August 2016)

EnduroJan schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild MTBler,
> 
> leider ist mir an meinem Rotwild R.C1 FS Cross Pro, Größe L (Jahrgang 2009, Fully mit 140mm Federweg und roter Wippe) die Wippe gebrochen (siehe Bild). Die Firma Rotwild hat mir mitgeteilt, dass es für dieses MTB (Baujahr 2009) keine Wippe mehr gibt und dass die neuen Wippenmodelle nicht passen. Man wünscht mir viel Erfolg beim Kauf eines neuen Rahmens !!!
> 
> ...



Ist leider sehr ärgerlich, aber es ist nun mal so wenn der Rahmen älter ist und nicht mehr in der Garantiezeit befindet. Selbst in der Garantiezeit ist keine Ersatzteil garantiert verfügbar. Es wurde mittlerweile öfters gegen Rahmen neuere Modelle ausgetauscht. Es scheint für die meiste Hersteller günstiger zu sein. 

Da lagert kein Hersteller Teilen mehr für ältere Rahmen. Bei deinem Rahmen sind die Ersatzteile leider aufgebraucht.

Hoffe für Dich, dass Du gebrauchte Wippe finden wirst. Wenn ich mal online eine Wippe sehe, lasse ich dich wissen.


----------



## Bensemer (30. August 2016)

Raziel-Noir schrieb:


> sofern Sie ein 2013er ROTWILD C1-29 besitzen ist dieses bis zu einer Reifenbreite von 29x2.4 freigegeben.


Und beim eher abwärts orientierten '14er/ 15er X1 passt ein 2.4er nicht rein...


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. August 2016)

Raziel-Noir schrieb:


> Es kam mittlerweile auch eine Antwort auf meine Frage an den Rotwild-Service:
> 
> "Sehr geehrter Herr ******,
> 
> ...



Ich denke du wirst ums ausprobieren nicht drumrum kommen.
Wichtig ist doch, an welcher Stelle der reifen am breitesten ist.
z. B. baut ein 2,4er Ardent "weiter unten" breit, als ein 2,4er High Roller.
Dann wurde der aktuelle Ardent an den Stollen kastriert und ist als "Dual" schmaler als in der regulären Version.

Die Felge selbst hat da wenig Einfluss drauf.

Da Rotwild meistens Conti verbaut bist du auf jeden Fall mal auf der fetten Seite, die bauen wirklich breit und hoch, vor allem der 2,4er Trailking.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. August 2016)

EnduroJan schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild MTBler,
> 
> leider ist mir an meinem Rotwild R.C1 FS Cross Pro, Größe L (Jahrgang 2009, Fully mit 140mm Federweg und roter Wippe) die Wippe gebrochen (siehe Bild). Die Firma Rotwild hat mir mitgeteilt, dass es für dieses MTB (Baujahr 2009) keine Wippe mehr gibt und dass die neuen Wippenmodelle nicht passen. Man wünscht mir viel Erfolg beim Kauf eines neuen Rahmens !!!
> 
> ...


Ich würde nochmals den Kontakt telefonisch zu Rotwild suchen.
Bisher wurde eigentlich jedem in irgend einer Art und Weise geholfen.
Auch wenn man keine Wippe mehr hat dürfte es doch einen Weg geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (30. August 2016)

EnduroJan schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild MTBler,
> 
> Deshalb suche ich auf diesem Weg eine gebrauchte Rotwild-Wippe für dieses Modell, oder einen gebrauchten Rahmen mit Wippe (Rotwild R.C1 FS Cross Pro, Größe L, Jahrgang 2009, Fully mit 140mm Federweg und roter Wippe).
> 
> Wer hat noch Rotwild-Ersatzteile im Keller, oder würde einen entsprechenden Rahmen verkaufen?



Du kannst  die Suche ausweiten auf eine Wippe vom R.E.D Three. Die müsste auch passen. Hat dann aber ein paar mm mehr Federweg.


----------



## Maledivo (30. August 2016)

ein Rotwild X1 bei 3-Länder Enduro, ... 

Foto:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2052591


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. August 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Da Rotwild meistens Conti verbaut bist du auf jeden Fall mal auf der fetten Seite, die bauen wirklich breit und hoch, vor allem der 2,4er Trailking.



Genau der passt schon kaum in mein 2011er E1, bei dem solche Reifen eigentlich die Minimum-Ausrüstung darstellen


----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. August 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich würde nochmals den Kontakt telefonisch zu Rotwild suchen.
> Bisher wurde eigentlich jedem in irgend einer Art und Weise geholfen.
> Auch wenn man keine Wippe mehr hat dürfte es doch einen Weg geben.



Also ich würde da auch noch mal mit deinem freundlichen Rotwild Händler reden. Denke da findet sich sicher ne Lösung.
Alternativ sicher immer ein neuerer Rahmen in den deine Teile passen. 
Allerdings kannst bei einem 7 Jahre alten Bike sicherlich keine Kulanz mehr erwarten.


----------



## at021971 (30. August 2016)

Das dumme ist halt, dass es damals nur 26“ Bikes gab und es hierfür heute fast keinen Ersatz mehr gibt. Dieses bedeutet dann, dass mit dem Wechsel auch so teure Komponenten wie Laufräder und Gabeln ersetzt werden müssen.

Thomas


----------



## 123disco (30. August 2016)

EnduroJan schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild MTBler,
> 
> leider ist mir an meinem Rotwild R.C1 FS Cross Pro, Größe L (Jahrgang 2009, Fully mit 140mm Federweg und roter Wippe) die Wippe gebrochen (siehe Bild). Die Firma Rotwild hat mir mitgeteilt, dass es für dieses MTB (Baujahr 2009) keine Wippe mehr gibt und dass die neuen Wippenmodelle nicht passen. Man wünscht mir viel Erfolg beim Kauf eines neuen Rahmens !!!
> Viele Grüße & ride on!



Na wir sind aus Händler- & Hersteller-Sicht im Jahre 2017 und das Teil ist ein vor über 8 Jahren entworfenes Modell..frag mal bei deinem Handyhersteller nach, ob du noch ein Display oder einen Akku für dein Handy von 2009 bekommst. (wenn der Hersteller überlebt hat ;-) 


Würde, wenn du es nicht eh als Anlass nimmst, was neueres zu suchen, mal nach nem Rahmen X1 oder C1 2010 bis 2012 mit sehr ähnlich schöner Geometrie schauen. Alternativ in neuer Form das 2013/14er X1 in 26" . Die werden nicht wesentlich mehr kosten, wie eine Ersatzwippe mit typischen 300-400Euro.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. August 2016)

Es gibt noch so viele tolle 26" Rahmen zu kaufen. Nutze die Chance und Du wirst sehen, dass es sich mit den kleinen Laufrädern noch vorzüglich Biken lässt. Da muss es nicht genau der gleiche Rahmen sein.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. August 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das dumme ist halt, dass es damals nur 26“ Bikes gab und es hierfür heute fast keinen Ersatz mehr gibt. Dieses bedeutet dann, dass mit dem Wechsel auch so teure Komponenten wie Laufräder und Gabeln ersetzt werden müssen.
> 
> Thomas



Schon mal bei Schaltwerk-Bikes nachgesehen?
Der hat ja noch diverse Rahmen in 26Zoll im Shop. (R1, X2, X45,......)


----------



## at021971 (30. August 2016)

Aber eher nur noch kleine Größen...

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. August 2016)

Den 2014er X1 hat er noch in L. (zumindest laut Web)


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (31. August 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Es gibt noch so viele tolle 26" Rahmen zu kaufen. Nutze die Chance und Du wirst sehen, dass es sich mit den kleinen Laufrädern noch vorzüglich Biken lässt. Da muss es nicht genau der gleiche Rahmen sein.



Zumal der Unterschied zu 27,5" eh vernachlässigbar ist und nichtmal den 5 % entspricht, die die Bezeichnung suggerieren.


----------



## Orakel (31. August 2016)

dann hat mich der Rabbl packt 
Shimano 1*11 34er KB 11-42 Kassette
Gewichtsersparnis 310gr. Gewicht aktuell,10,35Kg


----------



## 123disco (31. August 2016)

@Orakel chic ..und 300g ist ja mal eine Versuchung.



hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Zumal der Unterschied zu 27,5" eh vernachlässigbar ist und nichtmal den 5 % entspricht, die die Bezeichnung suggerieren.


...bei mir im Keller sieht der Magic Marry 2,35er auf dem 26er neben dem auf dem 27,5er wie vom Spielzeugrad aus. Der wächst auch im Volumen recht ordentlich.


Bei Schaltwerk hatte ich nichts preislich interessantes gesehen. Ausnahme das C1 Fs als 29er.
Die alten 26er scheinen dort eher im Preis zu steigen. Denke mit 2 Monaten Geduld & etwas Schneetreiben,
wird man bei ebay ein X1 2010-12 Rahmen sicher für 400-500Euro bekommen. Es gab ja schon E1 2010er Rahmen für 400 hier im Bikemarkt.


----------



## prozesswissen (31. August 2016)

Kurze Frage an die Rotwild Fahrer.

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Einsteiger Hardtail "*Rotwild R.C1 HT 29*", das kostet ja regulär 1699€ und das gibt es jetzt für 1199€, also 500€ günstiger. Würden die erfahrenen unter euch jetzt sagen, dass dieses Angebot sehr gut ist für einen Einsteiger der MTB Sport loslegen möchte? 

https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...wddYfHcsBEMOZi99jMq5SDpaKd1J00ZIpoaAp6q8P8HAQ

Über das Rotwild R.C1 HT 29 habe ich leider nicht viel im Internet gefunden, weder Erfahrungsberichte, noch irgendwelche Tests....

Was würdet ihr dazu sagen?


----------



## Maledivo (31. August 2016)

prozesswissen schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Rotwild Fahrer.
> 
> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Einsteiger Hardtail "*Rotwild R.C1 HT 29*", das kostet ja regulär 1699€ und das gibt es jetzt für 1199€, also 500€ günstiger. Würden die erfahrenen unter euch jetzt sagen, dass dieses Angebot sehr gut ist für einen Einsteiger der MTB Sport loslegen möchte?
> 
> ...



Für den Einsteiger reicht es völlig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (31. August 2016)

Moin zusammen,

wir hatten doch schon mal die Rede davon, die Trails rund um Koblenz geschmeidig abzusurfen?
Am kommenden Samstag wäre eine gute Gelegenheit.

Treffpunkt:
11 Uhr auf der Straße vor der Maximilians Bauweisen in Lahnstein.
http://www.maximilians-brauwiesen.de
Dort kann man parken und wir machen das auch den Abschluss.

Falls jemand mit der Bahn kommen sollte holen wir ihn am Hauptbahnhof in Koblenz ab.

Also, wer ist dabei?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (31. August 2016)

prozesswissen schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Rotwild Fahrer.
> 
> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Einsteiger Hardtail "*Rotwild R.C1 HT 29*", das kostet ja regulär 1699€ und das gibt es jetzt für 1199€, also 500€ günstiger. Würden die erfahrenen unter euch jetzt sagen, dass dieses Angebot sehr gut ist für einen Einsteiger der MTB Sport loslegen möchte?
> 
> ...



Das wird dir völlig reichen. Und du wirst sicher total begeistert sein.
Ein Kumpel von mir (eigentlich überzeugter Rennradler) hat sich nach meinem Rat vor ein paar Monaten auch eins geholt, und ärgert sich quasi ständig, diesen Schritt nicht vorher gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (31. August 2016)

Na komm, die 350 Gramm schaffst noch. 




Orakel schrieb:


> dann hat mich der Rabbl packt
> Shimano 1*11 34er KB 11-42 Kassette
> Gewichtsersparnis 310gr. Gewicht aktuell,10,35Kg
> Anhang anzeigen 524282 Anhang anzeigen 524285


----------



## prozesswissen (31. August 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Für den Einsteiger reicht es völlig!





Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Das wird dir völlig reichen. Und du wirst sicher total begeistert sein.
> Ein Kumpel von mir (eigentlich überzeugter Rennradler) hat sich nach meinem Rat vor ein paar Monaten auch eins geholt, und ärgert sich quasi ständig, diesen Schritt nicht vorher gemacht zu haben.



Vielen Dank für euer Feedback, dass Rotwild R.C1 HT 29 Tour, scheint ja ein relativ günstiger Einstieg in die Rotwild Welt zu sein. Ich werde es einfach mal testen, bis jetzt bin nur mal kurz ein Bulls Copperhead 3 gefahren und das war schon nicht schlecht aber irgendwie auch ein bisschen verspielt an der Vorderachse. Mal schauen wie sich das Rotwild so macht, viel falsch machen kann man damit hoffe ich mal nicht. Über die Rotwild Einsteiger Hardtails liest man nur wenig im Netz, deshalb wollte ich mal die Meinung von ein paar Leuten, die sich mit der Materie ein bisschen besser auskennen.

Ich hoffe mal das der Händler in Ddorf eins zum testen hat und mir den gleichen Rabat Preis gegeben kann, wie 2 Rad Stadler, wenn mir das Bike gefällt.  

Danke nochmal.


----------



## Maledivo (31. August 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> wir hatten doch schon mal die Rede davon, die Trails rund um Koblenz geschmeidig abzusurfen?
> Am kommenden Samstag wäre eine gute Gelegenheit.
> ...



Bin dabei


----------



## heizer1980 (31. August 2016)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Orakel (1. September 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Na komm, die 350 Gramm schaffst noch.


 ohne Pedale habe ich die 10 Kg schon geknackt


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. September 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> ohne Pedale habe ich die 10 Kg schon geknackt


Und deine Eier dann sicher auch?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. September 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> ohne Pedale habe ich die 10 Kg schon geknackt



Dann hast Du momentan aber nur ein "Laufrad" und kein "Fahrrad"


----------



## Raziel-Noir (1. September 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Dann hast Du momentan aber nur ein "Laufrad" und kein "Fahrrad"


Back to the Roots! Karl Drais würde sich freuen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (1. September 2016)

Rotwild auf Eurobike (aus MTB News)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/09...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## XDennisX (1. September 2016)

Bin Sonntag auch auf der Messe... Mal gespannt wie die Bikes aussehen, wenn man davor steht


----------



## C_dale (2. September 2016)

EnduroJan schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild MTBler,
> 
> leider ist mir an meinem Rotwild R.C1 FS Cross Pro, Größe L (Jahrgang 2009, Fully mit 140mm Federweg und roter Wippe) die Wippe gebrochen (siehe Bild). Die Firma Rotwild hat mir mitgeteilt, dass es für dieses MTB (Baujahr 2009) keine Wippe mehr gibt und dass die neuen Wippenmodelle nicht passen. Man wünscht mir viel Erfolg beim Kauf eines neuen Rahmens !!!
> 
> ...


shit happens,
bei meinem ersten Rotwild war der Rahmen  C FS - 120 mm Federweg  von 2009 - defekt, da gab es keinen Ersatz mehr von Rotwild.
Also gab es einen Ersatzrahmen von deinem Pedant: Gleicher Rahmen mit anderer Lackierung nur mit 120 mm Wippe in schwarz, statt mit 140 mm in rot.
Also der Rahmen ist identisch , nur die Wippe nicht. Solltest du einen einen Rahmen mit Wippe von meinem EX-Bike -weiß-grau - finden dann hast du zwar weniger Federweg hinten, aber du musst das Teil nicht wegschmeißen.


----------



## heizer1980 (2. September 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> wir hatten doch schon mal die Rede davon, die Trails rund um Koblenz geschmeidig abzusurfen?
> Am kommenden Samstag wäre eine gute Gelegenheit.
> ...



Ich greif das nochmal auf... 3 Rotwild Ritter wären wir ja schonmal und ein paar andere mit anderen Rad sind auch noch dabei. Also Jungs und Mädels,  wer ist noch dabei? Die Trails rund um Lahnstein sind bestimmt was feines. Wer noch kurz entschlossen Lust hat, Treffpunkt ist im Link vom Rocky. 

Würde mich freuen hier noch ein paar Gesichter mit den Profilen verknüpfen zu können.


----------



## MB-Locke (3. September 2016)

^^ das ist wirklich eine tolle Aktion u ich würde sehr gern mitfahren u euch treffen, doch ich schaff es dieses We leider nicht. Hoffe, dass es nächstes Mal klappt und ich mal ein paar "Ritter" persönlich kennenlerne! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orakel (3. September 2016)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> ^^ das ist wirklich eine tolle Aktion u ich würde sehr gern mitfahren u euch treffen, doch ich schaff es dieses We leider nicht. Hoffe, dass es nächstes Mal klappt und ich mal ein paar "Ritter" persönlich kennenlerne!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


einen kennst du ja schon


----------



## Bensemer (3. September 2016)

Ich kann leider nicht kommen aber ich wünsche euch viel Spaß. Macht ein paar Bilder


----------



## heizer1980 (4. September 2016)

War ein geile Tag gestern, entspannte Gruppe und Trails vom Feinsten. Die letzte Hälfte sind wir dann unter uns Rotwilderern alleine gefahren. Ihr habt echt was an Fahrspaß verpasst.



 

Trail Bilder gibt es keine... Nicht böse sein aber die waren so geil, da hatte ich einfach mal keine Lust welche zu machen. Da war es mir doch lieber, zu versuchen an Rocky und Maledivo dran zu bleiben. Im Anschluss haben wir selbstverständlich noch den Flüssigkeitverlust ausgeglichen.

Eine weitere Gruppe unterwegs haben wir auch noch getroffen, mit reichlich vielen RWs. Von AMG 45 X2 über diverse E1, X1+ und G1 alles dabei gewesen. Damit waren grob 10 Rotwilds, verteilt auf 2 Gruppen in den Koblenzer Wäldern unterwegs.

Danke an die Guides und Gastgeber, ich komme gerne wieder.


----------



## Andi_72 (4. September 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> ..,Da war es mir doch lieber, zu versuchen an Rocky und Maledivo dran zu bleiben...


Das hab ich mir schon gedacht, und war deswegen nicht ganz so traurig das we mit Heimat-Besuch verbracht haben zu müssen..;-)
Aber wenn Andi sowas nochmal auf die Beine stellen will, gerne! Gibt bestimmt Wege hier die ich noch nicht kenne. Und so ein bisschen fahrtechniktrainig ist auch nicht schlecht...
Schön das es schön war bei euch, Koblenz hat schon einiges an Abfahrten zu bieten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. September 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> War ein geile Tag gestern, entspannte Gruppe und Trails vom Feinsten. Die letzte Hälfte sind wir dann unter uns Rotwilderern alleine gefahren. Ihr habt echt was an Fahrspaß verpasst.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 525532
> 
> ...


Jup, hat Spaß gemacht. 
Wieder mal sehr entspannt!


----------



## Raziel-Noir (4. September 2016)

Hallo Zusammen

UMBAU /AUFBAU abgeschlossen (mit ein paar Schwierigkeiten zwischendurch).

Jetzt kommt der schönere Part: BIKEN


----------



## MB-Locke (4. September 2016)

^^ sehr schöner u farblich top abgestimmter Aufbau
Viel Spaß u Freude damit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maledivo (4. September 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> War ein geile Tag gestern, entspannte Gruppe und Trails vom Feinsten. Die letzte Hälfte sind wir dann unter uns Rotwilderern alleine gefahren. Ihr habt echt was an Fahrspaß verpasst.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 525532
> 
> ...



Wir wiederholen es wieder, gell!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. September 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Wir wiederholen es wieder, gell!!!


Aber ja!


----------



## heizer1980 (4. September 2016)

Klar... Am liebsten schon schon morgen.

Einladung ins flowige Siebengebirge steht aber auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (4. September 2016)

Zum Abschluss 3 Rotwild-Jungs .

Und Rotwild selbst nun vereint und zufrieden im Rudel


----------



## Maledivo (4. September 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Klar... Am liebsten schon schon morgen.
> 
> Einladung ins flowige Siebengebirge steht aber auch.



Wir kommen!!!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. September 2016)

Ist jemand kommen Samstag bei FOX zum Tag der offenen Tür?


----------



## majomathes (4. September 2016)

Den Single trail in gerlosberg bei Zell am ziller ordentlich runtergebrettert...Also trail tauglich ist das Ding allemal... Hätte mir vorne 2,2 gewünscht aber ging auch so super 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. September 2016)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus dem Münchner Voralpenland, als Vorbereitung zum bevorstehenden Gardasee-Urlaub.


Das Foto erinnert mich an Teil 2 von Uncharted:






Blick von 1.400 Meter Höhe auf die Felswand beim Breitenstein:



 


Steil und steinig, ein Trail der mit dem Downhiller gefahren Gardasee-Gefühle aufkommen lässt:






Idyllisch entlang der vielen kleinen Bäche im Wald:



 


Schweres Gerät über der Waldgrenze – gegen Goliath sieht selbst ein auf Downhill getrimmtes E1 klein aus:






Zurück zum Sonnenuntergang in der Landeshauptstadt:


----------



## Bensemer (4. September 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist jemand kommen Samstag bei FOX zum Tag der offenen Tür?


 Warst du da schon mal? Lohnt das? Was wird da gemacht? Dämpferservice für umme wie bei RPD's zum Beispiel?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. September 2016)

Ich bin 2015 dort gewesen. 

Es gibt wohl wieder geführte Touren, Leihbikes von Cube usw..
Könnte mir vorstellen dass man Kleinigkeiten direkt erledigt.
Aber wenn das dein Hintergrund für einen Besuch ist, dann weiß ich nicht ob es sich lohnt.

Rund um Rodalben gibt es einen rd. 40km langen Trail, der Felsenwanderweg.
Den nehmen ich auf jeden Fall mit.


----------



## Andi_72 (6. September 2016)

Altes Rad, alte Technik und alter (relativ) Fahrer...



Aber es läuft alles bestens! Traumhaftes Wetter, traumhafte Trails, so kann der Herbst bleiben


----------



## Fritzhorn (6. September 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich noch andere Möglichkeiten mit Rotwild in Kontakt zu treten, ausser über deren Kontaktformular? Mir würde jetzt noch die Telefonnummer aus dem Impressum einfallen? Wobei das die Nummer von ADP-Engineering ist und ADP-Engineering nicht nur für die Rotwild-Bikes zuständig ist...


----------



## majomathes (6. September 2016)

Impressum steht die Telefonnummer 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (6. September 2016)

Edit: da kommst ganz normal bei rotwild raus die helfen dir weiter, hab da auch wegerm schaltauge und Steuersatz angerufen 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Beppe (6. September 2016)

Heute gab's am Bindelweg oberhalb vom Fedaiasee in den Dolomiten ein Foto-/Videoshooting von einem Rotwild Ebike mit Doppelbrücke. Hab mich fast übergeben müssen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (6. September 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Heute gab's am Bindelweg oberhalb vom Fedaiasee in den Dolomiten ein Foto-/Videoshooting von einem Rotwild Ebike mit Doppelbrücke. Hab mich fast übergeben müssen.



Das hier?







Ist von den Farben bisserl wirr, aber die Idee ansich super und in einer anderen Farbe sowie ohne den Buckel durchaus brauchbar von der Optik.


----------



## Fritzhorn (6. September 2016)

Die Idee eines E-Downhillers finde ich prinzipiell gar nicht schlecht, da die Jungs ja wirklich nur runter möchten und es nicht in jedem Bikepark einen Lift oder Shuttleservice gibt.


----------



## Beppe (6. September 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Das hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja. 
Neben den micro-/cam- & cableguys, war noch ein 2. Rad am Set. Ich denke die wollten den Vergleich zu einem non e Enduro in Bewegtbildern darstellen.


----------



## Beppe (6. September 2016)

Btw, die Gegenanstiege, die es da gibt, lassen sich mit etwas Fahrtechnik auch ohne e Unterstützung bewältigen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. September 2016)

Ich finde das Bike hübsch


----------



## Andi_72 (6. September 2016)

Hat zumindest Retro-Design.....


----------



## Brezensalzer (6. September 2016)

Servus,

noch einmal ein Frage an die Besitzer des X1 FS 27.5 2014/2015: 

Wie seid Ihr mit der Kletterfähigkeit zufrieden? Wippt das Rad im Uphill - mit welchem Dämpfer? Braucht man den Lockout bzw. die Climb-Einstellung?

Dankeschön schon mal vom

Brezensalzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (6. September 2016)

Also ich habe mir auf der Eurobike die Bikes in Ruhe angeschaut....
Ich find 2017 wird ein toller Jahrgang!


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. September 2016)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> noch einmal ein Frage an die Besitzer des X1 FS 27.5 2014/2015:
> 
> ...


Man braucht keinen Lockout oder sowas um mit dem X1 vernünftig fahren zu können.
Im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes wippt es wirklich sehr wenig.
Du kannst dich hier ja mal etwas einlesen.
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/search/label/Rotwild


----------



## Bensemer (7. September 2016)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> noch einmal ein Frage an die Besitzer des X1 FS 27.5 2014/2015:
> 
> ...


Ich bin bei den Rotwild Performance Days 2015 zum ersten Mal ein Fully gefahren. Die Gabel und der Dämpfer wurden grob auf meine Masse mit Luft befüllt und los ging es mit einer geführten Tour. Ich hab geschwitzt wie ein Tier und dachte das die Wippe 80% meiner Kraft schluckt. Mit meinem C1 hätte ich da garantiert locker mitgehalten.
Dieses Frühjahr habe ich mir ein 15er X1 gegönnt und bin total begeistert! Da mach ich auch mal 1400 Höhenmeter und fühle mich gut dabei. Meine Hausrunde (Berg mit 420 Höhenmeter am Stück) fahre ich in der selben Zeit wie mit dem HT. Lockout brauch man nicht


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. September 2016)

Wer mit dem X1 Touren fährt, braucht keinen Lockout. Wer damit bei Endurorennen starten möchte, wird nicht darauf verzichten wollen.

Ein Lockout hat je nach Einsatzzweck durchaus einen Sinn.

Allerdings ist zwingend darauf zu achten, dass die Gabel niemals durch den Fahrer von oben belastet wird ......sonst geht sie kaputt. ( Ist das O-Zitat eines ROTWILD Händlers bei mir in der Nähe. Wer seiner Meinung nach etwas anderes behauptet hat keine Ahnung ).


----------



## Raziel-Noir (7. September 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> ... Die Gabel und der Dämpfer wurden grob auf meine Masse mit Luft befüllt und los ging es mit einer geführten Tour. Ich hab geschwitzt wie ein Tier und dachte das die Wippe 80% meiner Kraft schluckt. Mit meinem C1 hätte ich da garantiert locker mitgehalten....



Du sagts es ja bereits: GROB!
Diesen Effekt bzw. Umstand hab ich selber (Er)fahren dürfen. Beim Abstimmen des Fullys hab ich mich komplett an die Empfehlungen von Fox gehalten was den SAG und die Druckstufendämpfung anging. Bei der Gabel passte es, beim Dämpfer war nach der ersten Ausfahrt auch der Eindruck da, ich pumpe zuviel Energie in die Hinterbaufederung. Etwas mehr Luftdruck im Dämpfer und eine dazu passende Änderung der Druckstufendämpfung und nun fühlt es sich für mich besser an. Fox betont ja nicht umsonst, das die Faustregel soundsoviel SAG und soundsoviel Druckstufendämpfung nur die Basis für ein Individuelles Setup sein sollte.  Ich bin bisher jedenfalls heilfroh über den Umstieg vom HT zum Fully. Und ich hatte auf meiner gestrigen Abendrunde nicht den Eindruck wesentlich langsamer oder energieraubender als mit dem HT unterwegs gewesen zu sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. September 2016)

Bei solchen Probefahrten wird meist der Luftdruck grob eingestellt.
Und das reicht auch fürs Erste.

Es wird aber oft  nicht berücksichtigt, dass man auch die Zugstufe an den geänderten Luftdruck anpassen muss.
Und gerade die Zugstufe ist ein ausschlaggebendes Instrument zur Wippunterdrückung, man muss sie aber auch richtig einstellen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (7. September 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Man braucht keinen Lockout oder sowas um mit dem X1 vernünftig fahren zu können.
> Im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes wippt es wirklich sehr wenig.
> Du kannst dich hier ja mal etwas einlesen.
> http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/search/label/Rotwild



Tja, jetzt müsste ich die Kurven nur noch verstehen ... dass die Seiten auf Spanisch sind machts nicht einfacher. Scheibenkleister, dumm geboren und nix dazugelernt ... seufz!


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. September 2016)

Übersetzen kann das doch dein Browser. 
Und selbst wenn man die Graphen nicht versteht, der Text erläutert das kurz.
Unter dem Strich wirst du durchweg gute Kritiken bei Rotwild finden.


----------



## 123disco (8. September 2016)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Tja, jetzt müsste ich die Kurven nur noch verstehen ... dass die Seiten auf Spanisch sind machts nicht einfacher. Scheibenkleister, dumm geboren und nix dazugelernt ... seufz!


..ganz einfach ein Doppelzimmer nehmen und google translatititoren anwerfen und kreativ werden (nach dem Text, sollten dir die bunten Kurven einleuchten):

Rotwild im vergangenen Jahr eingeführt R.E1, sein erstes Enduro-Modell mit 650B-Räder. In diesem Jahr Rotwild erweitert das Angebot ein wenig wie viele andere Hersteller, sondern eine Art Modell Trailbike zu nehmen hat zwei Freigabe: die R.Q1 mit 135mm Reise und 145mm R-X1, und das Komische ist, dass Geometrie und Systemebene diese beiden Modelle sind ebenfalls nahezu identisch, so ist es sehr schwierig, zwischen der einen oder anderen zu entscheiden. Die Entscheidung, nicht zu nehmen zwei Modelle mit 120mm-140mm Ergänzung des R.E1 Ich denke, es bedeutet, ein wenig besser den Bereich von 29 'zu sehen': Drei Hardtails und zwei Doppelzimmer sind auch ziemlich nahe beieinander (115mm und 125mm) . Hier können Sie die Markenphilosophie zu sehen, zu verteidigen Räder 29 '' für XC-Boxen und ein wenig Abstand zwischen den beiden Maßnahmen zu halten.

Wie Sie in den Grafiken beide Modelle fast die gleiche Leistung trotz des Verbindungssystems haben sehen können , ist es in jedem Fall anders. Die Treteffizienz ist ziemlich gut, wir sind nicht die typische FSR mit Blick auf kleine Platte optimiert laufen, aber wir sind kein Norco oder Devinci mit Blick auf ... Der Betrieb ist Rotwild etwas in zwischen, es passt gut zu 3x10 und ein 1x11 und fällt ein wenig mit einem 2x10 kurz. Die Pedal-Rückschlags (9.-10) ist logisch auf einem mittleren Niveau, und die Bremse-Hocke (43% -49%) auf einem relativ niedrigen Niveau.In der Graph von Verschuldungsgrad als in beiden Fällen sehen das System es ist sehr fortschrittlich, kann man sogar sagen , dass übrig ist, (3,35-2,3) in R.Q1 das ist es auch , der mit weniger Reisen und (3,35-2,55) in der R-X1. Die logische Sache ist , dass sie und ein noch größerer Unterschied umgekehrt wurden, ein wenig die beiden Modelle zu trennen, aber nicht ist, sind nahezu identisch und die gleiche ist wahr Geometrie ...

...alles klar?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. September 2016)

Hat bei mir jetzt schon ein wenig gedauert......ich bin es gewohnt, verdrehte Texte zu lesen. Dachte schon Du hättest was falsches zu Dir genommen.


----------



## Brezensalzer (8. September 2016)

Vergesst den Übersetzer-Schmarrn. Es gibt a paar erhellende Seiten zum Thema Anti-Squat.

Kurz gesagt ist Squat die Bewegung des Hinterbaus, die ihr vom Kettenzug aufgezwungen wird und Anti-Squat das konstruktive Bestreben, den Einfluss des Zugs der Kette beim Treten zu begrenzen.

Wenn man den Hinterbau ansieht mit der Kette, die vom vorderen Ritzel zum hinteren Ritzel geht, dann kann man sich gut vorstellen, dass beim Treten ein Kettenzug auftritt, der, wenn die Kette nicht durch den Drehpunkt geht, ein Drehmoment ausübt, also den Hinterbau drehen und bewegen will. Konstruktiv kann man Squat begrenzen, wenn man versucht die Geometrie so zu gestalten, dass der Kettenzug durch den Drehpunkt geht und damit keinen Hebelarm hat und den Hinterbau nicht drehen kann.

Der Anti-Squat wird in % angegeben, 0 % ist keine Bedämpfung des Squat, 100 % ist optimale Dämpfung des Kettenzugs. Irgendwo auf den Seiten, auf denen ich nachgelesen habe, stand auch noch, dass Werte um 120 % oder etwas optimal sind, das bedeutet eine leichte Überdämpfung (Treten zieht den Hinterbau nach unten, Fahrer bewegt sich nach oben), bedämpft aber zusätzlich das Wippen, das durch die Tretbewegung des Fahrers bewirkt wird.

Dummerweise hängen nun die geometrischen Verhältnisse, was den Kettenzug betrifft, von drei Faktoren ab:

Auf welchem Zahnrad liegt die Kette vorne (bei Mehrfachantrieben)
Auf welchem Ritzel liegt die Kette hinten.
Wie stark ist der Hinterbau bereits eingelenkt.
Die Angaben bei Linkage-Design sind nun so aufgebaut, dass in den Tabellen der Anti-Squat-Wert bei 25 % Sag (Einlenkung des Hinterbaus), für die verschiedenen Kombinationen von vorderem und hinterem Zahnrad aufgeführt ist. Die Grafiken zeigen den Anti-Squat-Wert über der Einlenkung aufgetragen, bei einer bestimmten Kombination von vorderem und hinterem Zahnrad. Wohl meist, aber wie ich gesehen habe, nicht immer, der Berggang, also kleines Zahnrad vorne, größtes hinten.

Ausgehend von der Tatsache dass der Anti-Squat ziemlich abhängig ist vom vorderen Zahnrad, kann man nun die Vorliebe der Designer für 1-fach-Antriebe verstehen. Das vereinfacht die Auslegung doch etwas.

Was das andere Zeugs ist (Anti-Rise, Leverage Ratio etc.) werde ich mir die nächsten Tage mal reinziehen und zu verstehen versuchen.

Gruß

Brezensalzer


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. September 2016)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Vergesst den Übersetzer-Schmarrn. Es gibt a paar erhellende Seiten zum Thema Anti-Squat.
> 
> Kurz gesagt ist Squat die Bewegung des Hinterbaus, die ihr vom Kettenzug aufgezwungen wird und Anti-Squat das konstruktive Bestreben, den Einfluss des Zugs der Kette beim Treten zu begrenzen.
> 
> ...


Stimmt soweit.
Kann man testen indem man das Bike im kleinsten Gang mal auf den Boden knallt dass es richtig einfedert.
Dann sausen die Pedale ordentlich rückwärts.

Das alleine würde bei zuviel des Guten dazu führen, dass die Pedale sich merklich beim Treten zurück bewegen wenn der Hinterbau bergauf mal tief weg taucht.
Das ist zum Beispiel beim Santa Cruz Bullit so.
Bergab fahren am kleinen Ritzel vorneist eigentlich nicht möglich.

Man muss aber die Konstruktion also auch noch so auslegen, dass der Hinterbau Bergab noch wastaugt und nicht kastriert wird.
Siehe din neue Konzeptstudie von Canyon.

Zum Schluss darf auch nicht vergessen ein Auge darauf zu legen, dass der Hinterbau beim Bremsen noch arbeitet und nicht verhärtet.

Das haben die Jungs bei Rotwild alles fein gemacht würde ich behaupten.

Ach ja, man muss auch den passenden Dämpfer mit dem richtigen Tune  verbauen,  machen sie auch.

Eine saubere Konstruktion erkennt man oft schon daran, dass sie kein spezielles Dämpfertune benötigt, mittlere Standardtunes und fertig.


----------



## Brezensalzer (8. September 2016)

Dass die Sachen immer Nebenwirkungen haben, is eh klar. Aber soweit bin ich noch nicht, bin jetzt erst mal froh, dass ich das mit dem Anti-Squat überhaupt verstanden hab, also  -> .

Ob dann wiederum die Berechnung die reine Wahrheit ist? Interessehalber hab ich bei Linkage Design mal bei den Propain Bikes geschaut, die ja ihr eigenes Federungssystem sehr loben. Den errechneten Daten nach ist z.B. das Tyee oder das Twoface eher suboptimal - was den Anti-Squat betrifft.

Letztendlich bleibt da nur das Probefahren und/oder die Leute zu fragen, die so ein Modell fahren. Was ich oben gemacht habe - und daher an dieser Stelle: Danke für Eure Erfahrungen und Anmerkungen !


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. September 2016)

Und trotzdem bleibt alles ein Kompromiss. Zu unterschiedlich sind die Vorlieben der Biker und Streckenprofile. Auch das Gewicht des Fahrers, die Reifen, Felgenbreiten, Reifendrücke und körperliche Fitness sind wichtige Faktoren. Auch die Steifigkeit des Rahmens, der Laufräder und der Gabel sind zu berücksichtigen. Wer schwache Schultern und Arme hat, wird mit noch so viel Abstimmarbeit am Fahrwerk kein gutes Ergebnis erreichen. Da spielen viele Faktoren eine überaus wichtige Rolle, leider werden sie selten in die Überlegungen eingebunden.

Berechnungen und Auslegungen der Kinematiken und Dämpfungselemente sind eine wichtige Basis, aber nicht alles.

Die Tagesform, Witterung und Temperatur spielen auch noch eine Rolle.....usw.....


----------



## Andi_72 (9. September 2016)

Früher bedeutete biken anziehen, draufsetzen, losfahren!
Heute könnte man den Eindruck gewinnen, das ohne wenigstens Physik LK kein Fortkommen möglich wäre... ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. September 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Früher bedeutete biken anziehen, draufsetzen, losfahren!
> Heute könnte man den Eindruck gewinnen, das ohne wenigstens Physik LK kein Fortkommen möglich wäre... ;-)


Früher waren die Gummistiefel ja auch noch aus Holz.
Und wenn du mal mit einem der ersten Centurion No Pogo oder sowas unterwegs gewesen bist, dann lernst auch du die Pyhsik schätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. September 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Und trotzdem bleibt alles ein Kompromiss. Zu unterschiedlich sind die Vorlieben der Biker und Streckenprofile. Auch das Gewicht des Fahrers, die Reifen, Felgenbreiten, Reifendrücke und körperliche Fitness sind wichtige Faktoren. Auch die Steifigkeit des Rahmens, der Laufräder und der Gabel sind zu berücksichtigen. Wer schwache Schultern und Arme hat, wird mit noch so viel Abstimmarbeit am Fahrwerk kein gutes Ergebnis erreichen. Da spielen viele Faktoren eine überaus wichtige Rolle, leider werden sie selten in die Überlegungen eingebunden.
> 
> Berechnungen und Auslegungen der Kinematiken und Dämpfungselemente sind eine wichtige Basis, aber nicht alles.
> 
> Die Tagesform, Witterung und Temperatur spielen auch noch eine Rolle.....usw.....


Da hast du sicher Recht.
Aber das täglich variabele Größen, die Konstruktion des Hinterbaus aber nicht.


----------



## Andi_72 (9. September 2016)

Die ersten Fully waren doch cool...fahrende Trampoline


----------



## 123disco (9. September 2016)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Vergesst den Übersetzer-Schmarrn. Es gibt a paar erhellende Seiten zum Thema Anti-Squat.
> 
> Kurz gesagt ist Squat die Bewegung des Hinterbaus, die ihr vom Kettenzug aufgezwungen wird und Anti-Squat das konstruktive Bestreben, den Einfluss des Zugs der Kette beim Treten zu begrenzen.
> 
> ...


 .. vielen Dank. Genau die Erklärung wollte ich gerade anfragen!

Wobei ich es überraschend finde, das dort Q1 und X1 vom technischen Verhalten fast gleich sind. Dabei stehender vs flacher Dämpfer und eigentlich hatte ich (und das RotwildMarketing) X wesentlich mehr in Richtung Enduro und Q mehr zu XC eingeordnet.


----------



## siem (9. September 2016)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Nachrüstung einer absenkbaren Sattelstütze mit 
interner Verlegung bei E1 ab 2014? Skizze vom zu bohrenden Loch habe ich gefunden.
Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich das riskieren sollte.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. September 2016)

Am G1 war das kein Problem.
Maße und Gummistpfen gibbet bei Rotwild.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. September 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Da hast du sicher Recht.
> Aber das täglich variabele Größen, die Konstruktion des Hinterbaus aber nicht.



Wirklich schlechte Kinematiken gibt es heute nicht mehr. Die wissen alle auf was es ankommt. Begrenzend sind noch diverse Standards, die noch weichen werden bzw. am weichen sind.


----------



## Groudon (9. September 2016)

War paar Tage in Südtirol mit Freunden und sind heute die Trails am Kronplatz gefahren! Sehr nice dort - aber nächstes Mal dann doch mit 140 mm Federweg oder mehr. ^^


----------



## the donkey (10. September 2016)

Wie angekündigt hab ich mir ein E1 gekauft das jetzt langsam wieder aufgebaut wird
Nach Urlaub, Krankheit und Riss   in der Kettenstrebe kann es nun weiter gehen
Rahmen bekommt neue Lager sowie Fahrwerk 









Weiteres folgt


----------



## liquidsky (10. September 2016)

Die Farbe gefällt
Viel Spaß beim aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopingfrei (11. September 2016)

aktuelles Bild, auch ein 2013er E1.
Und einmal in Aktion.


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. September 2016)

Nochmal eine Frage zum G1 (26"): Hat schon jemand mal einen Dämpfer mit EBL > 216mm  verbaut? Mit 216mm Dämpfer sollte der Hinterbau ja 180mm FW bieten, aber allein schon der Aufdruck auf den Sitzstreben verspricht ja 200mm FW. Und rein vom Platz her sollte sich ein längerer Dämpfer eigentlich ausgehen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. September 2016)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das geht.
Vermutlich wurden da versehentlich die Aufkleber beim 180mm Gerät nicht angepasst?


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. September 2016)

Ja, das kann natürlich auch sein. Ich hab' mal bei Rotwild nachgefragt, bin auf die Antwort gespannt.
Mit meinem G1 bin ich zwar soweit sehr zufrieden (die Hinterbau-Performance ist wirklich super!), aber ich hätte nix gegen mehr FW einzuwenden! Das Tretlager würde ja mit längerem Dämpfer auch etwas höher liegen, mMn auch nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. September 2016)

Würde denn die Wippe überhaupt noch soviel weiter aufgehen um einen längeren Dämpfer zu fassen?


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. September 2016)

Glaub schon, zumindest war das mein Eindruck beim Zusammenbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (12. September 2016)

Denke zwar auch dass noch ein 222er  passen könnte aber das wird meiner Meinung nach die Performance schon negativ beeinflussen. Das höhere Tretlager wird das Rad tendenziell nervöser machen, es wird nicht mehr so satt in den Abfahrten liegen. Auch der steilere Lenkwinkel spricht dafür. Hinzu kommt noch, dass du vorher ausprobieren musst, ob das Rad an das Sattelrohr stößt beim Einfedern. 

Wenn du alles da liegen hast, kannst du es ausprobieren. Geld würde ich allerdings nicht investieren zum Testen, schon gar nicht bei dem geilen Hinterbau.


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. September 2016)

hmm, stimmt, den steileren Lenkwinkel hab' ich völlig außer Acht gelassen, da müsste ich dann wohl auch eine längere Gabel verbauen, womit das Tretlager noch ein Stück höher käme usw., dann macht das Ganze keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## siem (12. September 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Am G1 war das kein Problem.
> Maße und Gummistpfen gibbet bei Rotwild.


Danke Rocky, schaut sauber aus. Ich glaub, das werde ich auch machen. LG


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. September 2016)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> hmm, stimmt, den steileren Lenkwinkel hab' ich völlig außer Acht gelassen, da müsste ich dann wohl auch eine längere Gabel verbauen, womit das Tretlager noch ein Stück höher käme usw., dann macht das Ganze keinen Sinn mehr.


Ich glaube es gibt den 222er Dämpfer mit verscheidenem Hub?
63mm und 70mm?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. September 2016)

Am Samstag wurde in Lebach/Saar das R2HT meines Bekannten gestohlen 

Wer mal sieht dass der Rahmen irgendwo angeboten wird, bitte melden.

Rahmengröße "S"
Rahmennummer:R2HTC10S003
Gabel:Magura Durin 100mm(weis)
Schaltung: 3x9
Umwerfer: XTR
Schaltwerk: Sram XO
Laufräder:
Vorne-DTSwiss 240S Nabe Felge:Notubes Race (schwarz)
Hinten-DTSwiss 240S Nabe Felge:Notubes Alpine (weis)
Bereifung:Continental Race King
Vorbau:Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze:KCNC
Sattel:Carbon
Lenker:FSA Carbon


----------



## the donkey (12. September 2016)

Schei....

Bei mir ging es etwas voran


----------



## Orakel (12. September 2016)

Sogar die Griffe in der fast gleichen Farbe


----------



## the donkey (12. September 2016)

Gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr gut
LRS wird derzeit gebaut
Sattelstütze kommt noch anders  (neuer Versuch mit Fox)
Schaltung eigentlich XT sowie Bremse


----------



## JoeDesperado (13. September 2016)

Antwort von Rotwild zu meiner Frage zum G1 & Dämpfer > 216mm EBL: 

"...bei dem ROTWILD G1-26 haben wir bereits einen Dämpfer mit den Maßen 8.5x2.5 verbaut. Dies entspricht einer Einbaulänge von ca. 215mm und einem Hub von ca. 63mm.

Ein Dämpfer mit anderen Spezifikationen in Länge und Hub kann zu technischen Problem und Kollision von Linkage, Sitzstrebe oder Dämpfer führen."


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. September 2016)

Spaß am WE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (13. September 2016)

Wo warst du?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. September 2016)

In der grünen Hölle ( heißt wirklich so ). Möchte nach längerer Zwangspause wieder in die Rennerei einsteigen.


----------



## Maledivo (14. September 2016)

Rotwild-Gardasee-News:

2 Rotwild gesichtet ...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (14. September 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> In der grünen Hölle ( heißt wirklich so ). Möchte nach längerer Zwangspause wieder in die Rennerei einsteigen.



Hey, es gibt nur eine wirkliche Grüne Hölle und die heißt "Nordschleife"


----------



## Orakel (14. September 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Rotwild-Gardasee-News:
> 
> 2 Rotwild gesichtet ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 528754


Nach Pregasina hoch?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. September 2016)

@Dirk Nennen 

Nein, nicht ganz


----------



## Maledivo (14. September 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> Nach Pregasina hoch?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (15. September 2016)

Suchbild. 
Wieviele Rotwilds sind auf dem Bild zu sehen?


----------



## JoeDesperado (15. September 2016)

Also das G1 ist meins! 
War das vor nicht allzu langer Zeit in der Gondel auf's Jakobshorn in Davos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (15. September 2016)

Ja, war in der Gondel auf's Jakobshorn.
Ich war total verblüfft. Soviele Rotwilds hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.
Dazu noch alle 26"  ist ja eigentlich unfahrbar. 
Hat aber trotzdem einen riesen Spaß gemacht.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## casir (15. September 2016)

3?
4?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (15. September 2016)

Ist der Fahrer vom gelben E1 auch hier unterwegs?


----------



## MB-Locke (15. September 2016)

^^ musste gerade 2x hinsehen, denn ich stand mit meinem grünen E1 damals auch schon in dieser Gondel! Aber soweit ich es erkennen kann, ist es nicht meines... Von wann ist dieses Foto?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (15. September 2016)

03.09.16


----------



## MB-Locke (15. September 2016)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> 03.09.16



Ok, dann ist es sicher nicht meins...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (16. September 2016)

War nicht faul 



 


 
Oder doch????


 
Onza Ibex .


----------



## greyhoundart (17. September 2016)

So will mich hier auch mal vorstellen denn nach 20 Jahren mit meinem 98er GT Zaskar Hardtail hab ich mich nun entschlossen das gute alte Stück in die wohlverdiente Rente zu schicken und mir was neues zu holen. Es ist ein Hirsch geworden und zwar ein 2016 R.R2 FS Evo. Derzeit ist es noch in Orginalbestückung und sieht auch noch ganz passabel aus aber ich denke so schön wird es nicht lange bleiben. Hab meine Bikes ja immer zum Spass haben und fahren und deshalb hab ich dem kleinen mal ein Bildchen kurz vor meiner Hausabfahrt gegeönnt. Die Kassler kennen die Strecke sicherlich und auch den Baum an dem es gerade steht (ist kurz vor der Entscheidung rechts oder links oben am Herkules).
Hatte da heute auch gut Spass -links- und ich bin immer noch begeistert wie geil das Bike ist.
Also die Rotwildjungs können echt geile Bikes bauen...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. September 2016)

Ein R2FS steckt mir auch noch in der Nase. Heute wieder auf der netten Runde im Heimatort von FOX unterwegs gewesen, dort wäre das richtige Revier fürs FS.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. September 2016)

Genialer Trail dort, aber FS braucht man dafür glaub nicht


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. September 2016)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Genialer Trail dort, aber FS braucht man dafür glaub nicht



Nö, braucht man sicherlich nicht. Fahre dort abwechselnd mit allen möglichen Bikes. Ist interessant, mit welchen man problemlos hoch- oder runterkommt und mit welchen man etwas mehr zu kämpfen hat. Am schlechtesten komme ich mit dem 26" HT Racebike voran. 

Das X1 macht dort wiederum ordentlich Spaß 

Mann, ich brauch doch einen Grund um meiner besten Hälfte klarzumachen, dass es sonst dort nicht geht. Jetzt fällst Du mir so in den Rücken


----------



## greyhoundart (17. September 2016)

Also ich hab lange überlegt ob ich mir ein FS besorge oder nicht doch das R.R2 HT nehme. Bin beide das HT in der Team Edition und das FS als EVO Probe gefahren und das HT war extrem geil. Sehr agil und ging ab wie ein Blitz. Aber ein Carbon HT ist schon extrem steif und die Kiste hat mir ganz schön in den Hintern getreten☠️. Ein paar Jahre jünger und ich wäre wieder einem HT verfallen aber so habe ich das etwas "gutmütigere" FS genommen. Hatte auch noch ein 2016 R.C1 FS in der engeren Auswahl aber das R.R2 war dann doch für mich stimmiger. 
Und ich muss sagen nach ein wenig Eingewöhnung -komme ja vom 26er HT- und einem super Fahrtraining von einem extrem guten Biker aus dessem Shop auch das Rotwild ist habe ich mich an das R.R2 FS super gewöhnt und finde es unwahrscheinlich gut. Vor allem bei Thema Fahrtechnik musste ich mich ziemlich umgewöhnen da ich noch "anderes" Biken gelernt habe und so auch im Laufe der Jahe mir einige Marotten angewöhnt habe. Nun ist das ein super Gefühl und ich denke auch das Rotwild fühlt sich bei mir artgerecht behandelt


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. September 2016)

Bin dort mal mit dem 26" Racefully gefahren und habe an einer etwas höheren Stufe das Vorderrad angehoben und feste in die Pedale getreten um besser hochzukommen. Lag kurz darauf auf dem Rücken, das Bike an den Schuhen hängend in der Luft. Die Kollegen hatten mehr Muskelkater im Bauch vor Lachen als vom fahren.

Bin schon ein paar Mal mit dem 29FS Probe gefahren. Macht schon Spaß und darauf kommt es bei unserem Hobby doch an.

Bei der Wahl "entweder" "oder" entscheide ich mich gerne für "beide".


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. September 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 529557 Ein R2FS steckt mir auch noch in der Nase. Heute wieder auf der netten Runde im Heimatort von FOX unterwegs gewesen, dort wäre das richtige Revier fürs FS.


Du bist eine Woche zu spät,  sonst hätten wir zusammen fahren können.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. September 2016)

Ich bin oft dort, gib nächstes Mal einfach Bescheid 

Habe nur 40 min. Fahrzeit bis Rodalben.

1 Woche vorher hatte ich ein CC Rennen, da ging es leider nicht.


----------



## liquidsky (18. September 2016)

Mitte August war ich auf dem Felsenwanderweg zum wandern, denn laut Touristeninfo ist dort Radfahren nicht erlaubt.

Im nachhinein hätte mir das radeln dort besser zugesagt anstatt die Strecke zu maschieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopf85 (18. September 2016)

Ich habe an meinem X2 folgende Federelemente: FOX 32 FLOAT 150mm, FOX Float CTD Dämpfer, beides Performance Linie.
Nach 2,5 Jahren will ich beide das erste Mal warten lassen, das wären 220€ (120€ Gabel, 100€ Dämpfer) für einen großen Service.

Jetzt folgende Frage: Ich fahre hauptsächlich trails bis max. S3, keine Sprünge, kein Bikepark. Lohnt sich ein Upgrade der Federelemente auf z. B. FOX 34 oder Pike bzw. Float 3-POS DPS oder Monarch RT3 insbesondere hinsichtlich Ansprechverhalten und Flex? Dann würde ich das Geld für den Service sparen und beides upgraden.
Fahrergewicht ist 82kg ohne Rucksack, fahrfertig dementsprechend mehr.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. September 2016)

jopf85 schrieb:


> Ich habe an meinem X2 folgende Federelemente: FOX 32 FLOAT 150mm, FOX Float CTD Dämpfer, beides Performance Linie.
> Nach 2,5 Jahren will ich beide das erste Mal warten lassen, das wären 220€ (120€ Gabel, 100€ Dämpfer) für einen großen Service.
> 
> Jetzt folgende Frage: Ich fahre hauptsächlich trails bis max. S3, keine Sprünge, kein Bikepark. Lohnt sich ein Upgrade der Federelemente auf z. B. FOX 34 oder Pike bzw. Float 3-POS DPS oder Monarch RT3 insbesondere hinsichtlich Ansprechverhalten und Flex? Dann würde ich das Geld für den Service sparen und beides upgraden.
> Fahrergewicht ist 82kg ohne Rucksack, fahrfertig dementsprechend mehr.


Den Federelementen ist der Trail egal, er hat eher mit der Zeit seine Schwierigkeiten. 
Öl altert z. B..

Grundsätzlich werden deine Federelemente nach dem Service wieder geschmeidiger laufen, also auch besser ansprechen. 
Beim Service sind alle Dichtungen, Öle enthalten. 
Auch Updates sind inbegriffen.

Zum Dämpfer:
CTD und DPS sind intern komplett unterschiedlich, beim Tausch wirst du einen deutlichen Unterschied feststellen. 
Er hat auch eine EVOL Luftkammer die das Ansprechverhalten merklich verbessert.

Zur Gabel:
Ich würde beim Service die aktuelle Float Einheit einsetzen lassen.
Spart Gewicht und die Gabel läuft wie eine aktuelle 2017er.
Kashima hingegen merkt man deutlich weniger.


----------



## jopf85 (18. September 2016)

Super Danke. Also sollte ich bei der Gabel bei 32mm Standrohren bleiben und nicht auf 34mm wechseln?


----------



## Maledivo (18. September 2016)

Hallo Zusammen, bin wieder daheim 

Nun kommen nun die Überlegung zu 1-Fach! Kettenblatt (32er) ist schon eingetroffen. 11-46 von Sunrace und Schaltwerk/Schalthebel/Kette von Shimano folgen noch.

Nach ruppiger Abfahrten vom Gardasee ergibt sich bei mir eine Frage - brauche ich für 1-Fach auch eine Kettenführung? Einen Bash lasse ich erst mal völlig raus - am Gardasee bin mit 36er noch nicht aufgesetzt  (jedoch auf heimischen Trails).

Habe E13 für 2-Fach - da könnte evtl. bleiben - dann habe ich Kefü und Bash, allerdings ist Bash für 36er Kettenblatt gedacht - da verliere ich ein wenig Bodenfreiheit, ...

Wie schaut bei Euch aus? Danke!


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. September 2016)

jopf85 schrieb:


> Super Danke. Also sollte ich bei der Gabel bei 32mm Standrohren bleiben und nicht auf 34mm wechseln?


Oh,  dachte du hättest eine 34er.
Ob es das Update für die Foateinheit gibt musst du mal erfragen bei Fox.

Hast du mit der 32er Probleme?


----------



## jopf85 (18. September 2016)

Ich versuche es mal zu beschreiben.  Wenn das Rad unbelastet ist kann ich die Gabel noch  ca. 5mm auseinander ziehen. Ansonsten habe ich in steilem verblocktem Gelände das Gefühl, dass sich die Gabel etwas verwindet.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. September 2016)

Das mit den 5mm ist richtig so weil es so konstruiert ist.
Sonst würde die Gabel beim Ausfedern ja hart anschlagen. 

Je nach Gewicht und Fahrstil kann die 32er sich schon etwas verwenden. 
Manche Biker wollen das so weil sie sich dann etwas den Weg alleine sucht.

Ansonsten schau mal bei RCZ und bestellen den Newsletter.
Da geht die 34er Factory für um 600,- € übern Tisch.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. September 2016)

liquidsky schrieb:


> ..denn laut Touristeninfo ist dort Radfahren nicht erlaubt.



Wer will es denn verbieten? Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und alles klappt reibungslos. Treffe nur höchst freundliche Mitbenutzer, egal ob alleine oder mit Kind, Hund oder als Gruppe.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. September 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ...Öl altert z. B...



Öl ist Millionen Jahre alt, da machen die paar Monate nichts mehr aus 

Das Dämpfungsöl verliert auf Dauer seine durch Zusätze veredelten Eigenschaften. Allerdings ist das im Bikebereich vernachlässigbar, da das Öl nicht so extrem belastet wird. Bei den alten und offenen Ölbädern war das kritischer, da sich der ganze Schmutz mit dem Öl vermischt hat, was auf Dauer oder je nach Umfang der Schlammfahrten sehr zerstörerisch war. Bei den geschlossenen Kartuschen kann es sehr lange verwendet werden.

Das hat nichts damit zu tun, den kleinen Service je nach Einsatzzweck / Nutzungsdauer durchzuführen. Der ist auf alle Fälle sinnvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. September 2016)

Da ich mir am Gardasee schon wieder eine der unter dem Rahmen verlaufenden Zughüllen beim Aufsetzen auf irgendeinem Fels-Geraffel geknickt habe, würde ich gerne die Zugverlegung meines 2011er E1 in 26" modernisieren.

Am besten fände ich es die Züge auf der Oberseite des Unterrohrs zu befestigen, weil in die Schraubengewinde für den Getränkehalter optimalerweise auch die Zugführungen reinpassen und man somit die Kabel größtenteils bereits elegant verlegen kann, ohne dabei Kabelbinder oder Klebepads nutzen zu müssen.
Einzig der Übergang zwischen dem Unterrohr und der Kettenstrebe bereitet mir ein wenig Kopfzerbrechen, weil da der Dämpfer sitzt und ich natürlich verhindern muss, dass sich Dämpfer und Kabel in die Quere kommen.

Hat das jemand schonmal versucht oder einen guten Tipp für mich?
Ansonsten teste ich einfach mal, bei der Dämpferaufnahme gäbe es auch eine Stelle wo man gut Kabelbinder befestigen kann, die einen Konflikt mit dem Dämpfer zuverlässig verhindern sollten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Da ich mir am Gardasee schon wieder eine der unter dem Rahmen verlaufenden Zughüllen beim Aufsetzen auf irgendeinem Fels-Geraffel geknickt habe, würde ich gerne die Zugverlegung meines 2011er E1 in 26" modernisieren.
> 
> Am besten fände ich es die Züge auf der Oberseite des Unterrohrs zu befestigen, weil in die Schraubengewinde für den Getränkehalter optimalerweise auch die Zugführungen reinpassen und man somit die Kabel größtenteils bereits elegant verlegen kann, ohne dabei Kabelbinder oder Klebepads nutzen zu müssen.
> Einzig der Übergang zwischen dem Unterrohr und der Kettenstrebe bereitet mir ein wenig Kopfzerbrechen, weil da der Dämpfer sitzt und ich natürlich verhindern muss, dass sich Dämpfer und Kabel in die Quere kommen.
> ...


Ich würde mal versuchen am Unterrohr einen Kunststoffschutz über die Züge zu basteln, vielleicht sogar was aus Karbon


----------



## Andi_72 (23. September 2016)

10 euro, schnell montiert, stabil - nix für die style-polizei...

http://www.zefal.com/de/schutz/89-down-tube-armor.html


----------



## 123disco (24. September 2016)

? Versuche mir eher vorzustellen, wie man mit Unterrohr aufsetzt.

Entweder ist doch da Kettenblatt oder Bash ..oder hast du ein spezielle Wipptechnik dich über Felsen vorzukämpfen.

Zum Kabelverlegen gibt doch so aufklebbare Halterungen von zb Jagwire. Hatte ich für Stütze und halten gut.

( Von der Zefal-Armor möchte ich hier lieber kein Bild am E1 im Forum sehen. ;-)


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. September 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ? Versuche mir eher vorzustellen, wie man mit Unterrohr aufsetzt.



Am Gardasee schlägt dir bei entsprechender Geschwindigkeit soviel Felskram von unten hart gegen den Rahmen, das kann auch ein größerer, loser Stein gewesen sein und nicht zwingend eine Stufe.
Ich fahre natürlich mit "Skid Plate" unten an der Kettenführung und der Rahmen ist abgeklebt, aber die Kabel leider sehr exponiert.

Wenn es irgendwie geht, dann werde ich schon versuchen die Kabel oben lang zu führen... werde euch berichten


----------



## Maledivo (24. September 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Am Gardasee schlägt dir bei entsprechender Geschwindigkeit soviel Felskram von unten hart gegen den Rahmen, das kann auch ein größerer, loser Stein gewesen sein und nicht zwingend eine Stufe.
> Ich fahre natürlich mit "Skid Plate" unten an der Kettenführung und der Rahmen ist abgeklebt, aber die Kabel leider sehr exponiert.
> 
> Wenn es irgendwie geht, dann werde ich schon versuchen die Kabel oben lang zu führen... werde euch berichten



Kenne es zu gut! Ist bei mir auch passiert, es war ne große lose Stein, der hat mein Kefü demoliert (vordere Teil abgerissen), 3 Zähne am Kettenblatt verkürzt und an Schalthülle leichte Spuren hinterlassen.

Hatte mal im Canyon Forum mal ein Bericht von selbstgemachte Unterrohrschutz aus Carbon gelesen, vielleicht wäre es für Dich. (Finde auf schnelle nicht, denke es müsste im Threads von Boardi oder anderem User, Stichwort Strive).

Nochmals die Frage, benutzt Ihr bei 1 Fach auch Kefü mit Bash? Würde mir eins holen ohne Bash.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (24. September 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ( Von der Zefal-Armor möchte ich hier lieber kein Bild am E1 im Forum sehen. ;-)



Aber r.r2 wäre in Ordnung ? ;-) 
Lieber so, als die Macke im Carbon...


----------



## AMDude (24. September 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Nochmals die Frage, benutzt Ihr bei 1 Fach auch Kefü mit Bash? Würde mir eins holen ohne Bash.



Ich fahre an meinem 2016er E1 1x11 XT mit 11-46 Kassette. Und mir ist die Kette so gut wie noch nie runter gesprungen.
Selbst am Reschen bin ich da ohne Probleme gefahren. Die Dämpfung sollte aber natürlich in solchem Gelände schon benutzt werden. 
Sprich wenn du schon ne Kefü willst, dann mit Bash, da ich die Kefü an sich für überflüssig halte.

Bin eh der Meinung das 1x11 einfach genial ist. Und mit der 11-46 Kassette komme ich jetzt auch gut die Berge hoch und möchte nicht mehr auf 2-fach wechseln. Zumindest für meinen Einsatzzweck.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. September 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Nochmals die Frage, benutzt Ihr bei 1 Fach auch Kefü mit Bash? Würde mir eins holen ohne Bash.



Ich fahre nur einen Teil der Kettenführung, nämlich die Montageplatte (damit die Kette nicht nach innen fällt) und den Skid aus Plastik unten als Schutz für das Kettenblatt. Was ich nicht nutze ist die Rolle und die obere Führung, da bei mir die Kette mit SRAM X1 Narrow-Wide und Käfig-Dämpfung selbst auf den schlimmsten Downhill-Strecken noch nie runter gefallen ist. Bei den Kollegen mit oberer Kefü, ohne Narrow-Wide und mit Shimano-Schaltwerk hingegen ist die Kette öfter mal runtergefallen.
Also wenn dann brauchst auf jeden Fall eine die unten noch eine Führungsrolle hat, sonst ist es nur eine halbgare Lösung.


----------



## AMDude (24. September 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Also wenn dann brauchst auf jeden Fall eine die unten noch eine Führungsrolle hat, sonst ist es nur eine halbgare Lösung.


Das kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. 
Die Führungsrolle finde ich bei den aktuellen 1-fach Lösungen für komplett überflüssig. Bei den 2-fach Schaltungen war die sicherlich sinnvoll, und da hatte ich die auch dran. 
Kann mich nur wiederholen. Bei meiner 1-fach XT ist mir mit eingeschalteter Dämpfung die Kette noch nicht runter gesprungen. 
Wahrscheinlich fahre ich einfach zu langsam!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. September 2016)

AMDude schrieb:


> Bei meiner 1-fach XT ist mir mit eingeschalteter Dämpfung die Kette noch nicht runter gesprungen.
> Wahrscheinlich fahre ich einfach zu langsam!



Das mit 1-fach habe ich ja auch so geschrieben, das ist bei mir exakt genauso.
Allerdings bin ich mir nach der Analyse meiner Gardasee-Videos nicht so sicher ob ich es gut finden soll, wie da die Kette springt.
Und das sind noch recht harmlose Trail-Abschnitte, bei Drops von hohen Stufen sieht es sicher noch schlimmer aus:







 

Ich hatte nach 10 Tagen Gardasee trotz Kettenstrebenschutz diverse Lackschäden unter dem Schutz, was nur beweist wie hart die Kette da drauf geschlagen ist.
Allerdings weiss ich jetzt auch nicht, ob eine Führungsrolle da Wunder bewirkt, was meint ihr?


----------



## Freeman777 (25. September 2016)

Hallo ihr Rotwild Ritter! Ich hoffe, hier liest noch jemand mit, der mir helfen kann. Ich bin drauf und dran mir ein Rotwild r.gt1 2009 zu kaufen. Fährt es noch jemand von euch? 2009 würde es als all Mountain verkauft. Kann es da heute noch einigermaßen mithalten? Die Ausstattung ist ja immer noch gut. 

Freue mich auf eure Erfahrungen!


----------



## at021971 (25. September 2016)

Ich habe noch eins, auch von 2009. Das Konzept des Biks wurde ja schon 2006 mit dem RFC 0.3 eingeführt. Es ist praktisch an Ableger der damaligen Cross Country Race Bikes, aber robuster, mit mehr Federweg vorne und hinten und etwas flacherem Lenkwinkel. Für das Modelljahr 2009 würde es noch mal überarbeitet. Der Rahmen wurde schlanker und etwas gestreckter.

Vergleichbar mit heutigen All Mountain Bikes ist es wohl nicht wirklich. Es wurde damals auch eher, wie es auch auf dem Rahmen steht, als Trail Bike vermarktet. Dabei ist es durchaus ein Allrounder, mit dem vom Cross Country bis zum Trail surfern alles machen kann. Es ist aber aufgrund des Carbon Hinterbaus nicht für große Sprünge geeignet. Da wird Dir recht schnell der Hinterbau kollabieren. Ich war damit aber auch schon im Vinschgau auf den dortigen Trails unterwegs.

Ich bin mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden, da es einen sehr großen Einsatzbereich abdeckt. Wie gesagt war ich damit schon im Vinschgau zum Trail surfen, bin aber auch schon an einem Tag von Bad Aibling zum Gardasee (~380 km) und etliche Touren weit über 100 km damit gefahren.

Thomas


----------



## Orakel (25. September 2016)

Am Alatsee


----------



## AMDude (25. September 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Das mit 1-fach habe ich ja auch so geschrieben, das ist bei mir exakt genauso.
> Allerdings bin ich mir nach der Analyse meiner Gardasee-Videos nicht so sicher ob ich es gut finden soll, wie da die Kette springt.
> Und das sind noch recht harmlose Trail-Abschnitte, bei Drops von hohen Stufen sieht es sicher noch schlimmer aus:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 531777


Ok....solche Einblicke hat man ja selten!  Schon wieder beeindruckend, dass die Kette da drauf bleibt!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. September 2016)

Freeman777 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Rotwild Ritter! Ich hoffe, hier liest noch jemand mit, der mir helfen kann. Ich bin drauf und dran mir ein Rotwild r.gt1 2009 zu kaufen. Fährt es noch jemand von euch? 2009 würde es als all Mountain verkauft. Kann es da heute noch einigermaßen mithalten? Die Ausstattung ist ja immer noch gut.
> 
> Freue mich auf eure Erfahrungen!



Ich habe noch ein RFC 0.3, das eine ähnliche Geometrie hat:







Generell ist diese Art von Fully sehr auf Vortrieb und Touren getrimmt und weniger auf technische Abfahrten.
Auch Rotwild hat es im Katalog von 2009 als Racebike mit mehr Federweg beworben.
Empfehlen würde ich dir einen kurzen Vorbau (ca. 60-75 mm) an dem Bike zu nutzen, da sonst die Sitzposition einfach nicht besonders bergtauglich ist.

Ich weiss jetzt nicht was für eine Gabel an deinem R.GT1 verbaut ist, aber die wird höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mit einer modernen Pike und ähnlichem Gerät mithalten können.
Bei mir war das RFC 0.3 zuletzt mit sehr leichten Parts für schnelle Touren im Großraum München aufgebaut, denn am Gardasee habe ich mich wegen der wenig progressiven Luftgabel, dem im Vergleich zu modernen AM-Bikes doch recht limitierten Federweg am Hinterbau und der unruhigen Geometrie (kurze Kettenstreben, relativ steiler Lenkwinkel) nie wirklich wohl gefühlt. Mein 2011er E1 ist da im Vergleich eine Offenbarung und eine ganz andere Liga, wo man selbst auf dem Höllentrip des Sentiero 601 keine Unsicherheit mehr verspürt. Und den Rahmen kann man durchaus sehr tourentauglich aufbauen.

Fazit:
Ich liebe die Optik dieser alten Rahmen (so nahe wie es geht am klassischen Hardtail) und sie sind recht leicht, aber im Vergleich zu einem aktuellen AM ist es schon ein heftiger Unterschied.
Für Flachlandtouren mit gelegentlichen Wurzeltrails oder einen normalen Alpencross ist es super, für richtige Trails in den Bergen kann ich davon allerdings nur abraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (26. September 2016)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Berichte mal, wenn Du Erfahrungen gesammelt hast.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


War jetzt im Alpenvorland unterwegs mit dem X1,hatte mit der 11-46/32KB keine Probleme wo hoch zukommen, auch bei mir im Revier passt die Übersetzung.
Hatte befürchtet dass der letzte Sprung vom 39er Ritzel zum 46er gewaltig ist, dem war/ist nicht so (für mich)
Für das R.R2FS geh ich wahrscheinlich wieder zurück auf 2fach, da fehlt es mir einfach an Speed


----------



## MB-Locke (26. September 2016)

Das war am letzten WE, 4 Tage Spaß! Das neue E1 hat die Bewährungsprobe mit Bravour bestanden!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Orakel (26. September 2016)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 532181
> 
> Das war am letzten WE, 4 Tage Spaß! Das neue E1 hat die Bewährungsprobe mit Bravour bestanden!
> 
> ...


Bremse gewechselt?


----------



## the donkey (27. September 2016)

Bevor ich wieder alles umbauen muss bitte kurz um Unterstützung 

Am E1 noch 26" hinten direct mount  oder normale Schaltwerk bei 10x135mm Hinterbau 

Danke


----------



## 123disco (27. September 2016)

Ikke hab da klassisches.
E1 2011/12/13 hat das.


----------



## the donkey (27. September 2016)

Ok das würde wieder passen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. September 2016)

Aber der Strebenschutz


----------



## the donkey (27. September 2016)

Ist ja noch nicht fertig 
Dacht auch das kommt besser hab mich aber getäuscht
Gibt wohl den orig


----------



## 123disco (28. September 2016)

Superschön die alte 
Würde den Rotwild 29er Kunstoffschutz nehmen und 1/3 teilen, um unten vorn mitzuschützen. Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (29. September 2016)

Hatte endlich mal wieder etwas Zeit für ein Ründchen.  Neu ist die 203er Scheibe vorne. 

Man soll nicht glauben das fast Oktober ist. 


 
Dann hab ich "zufällig" noch Frau und Kind an einem Spielplatz getroffen 


 
46 Kilometer und 1280 Höhenunterschied waren es am Ende. Der neue Anker kann was


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt geht wieder die Sauerei im Dunkeln los. Auge zu und durch


----------



## the donkey (1. Oktober 2016)

So jetzt ist es fahrbar
Sorry fürs Handybild
Morgen erste Ausfahrt


----------



## Maledivo (1. Oktober 2016)

the donkey schrieb:


> So jetzt ist es fahrbar
> Sorry fürs Handybild
> Morgen erste Ausfahrt



Schönes Rad! Würde bei diesem Optik eher Fox Stealth (Vario) nehmen, wäre stimmiger Paket.


----------



## Andi_72 (1. Oktober 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Jetzt geht wieder die Sauerei im Dunkeln los. Auge zu und durch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 533517


Dunkelheit mit ner Wilma...?  ;-)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Oktober 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Dunkelheit mit ner Wilma...?  ;-)



Ja, die Betty ist mir zu dick 

Wenn das meine schlanke Iris wüsste....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (2. Oktober 2016)

So heute das E1 ausgeführt auf einer sehr gemütlichen Tour zusammen mit meiner Frau
Funktioniert soweit sehr gut muß mich an den mehr Federweg noch gewöhnen und bestimmt div Einstellungen vornehmen
Was gar nicht geht ist die Fox Transfer. Leider kann mich diese nicht überzeugen. Ich hatte eine gewisse Vorahnung da ich mit Fox noch nie Glück hatte. Auf 20km mußte ich ca. 10mal die Stütze in Grundstellung bringen da sie permanet von allein absinkt. Geht gar nicht und da gibt es für mich auch keine Ausnahme. Nicht wenn man in der Ebene unterwegs ist was Preise und Marktstellung angeht. Sorry an die Freunde von Fox die hier sehr häufig unterwegs sind aber jetzt ist Schluss nach 4 Versuchen mit verschiedenen Parts dieser Firma. Ich bleibe bei Starr und halte an um die Stütze in der Höhe zu verändern. Wenn diese dann nach einem Jahr verschunden ist kann ich einige Jahre neue kaufen. Bin echt enttäuscht!


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Oktober 2016)

Das kommt vor wenn die Zugspannung zu hoch ist.
Mal etwas gelockert?
Ich musste auch anfangs etwas versuchen. 
Aber irgendwann hatte ich es raus,  seitdem geht sie.
An 2 Bikes sogar.


----------



## the donkey (2. Oktober 2016)

Ja daran hab ich auch gedacht und natürlich probiert
Dachte erst ok hast es gefunden aber dann ging es wieder los
Wir waren 20km auf Schotter und Waldwegen unterwegs wo es eigentlich keine Notwendigkeit gibt die Stütze zu verändern
Wollte einfach mal testen ob alles geht mit dem Gedanken im Hinterkopf das ich noch was einstellen muß klar
Haben wir auch gemacht Bremshebelstellung, Höhe der Sattelstütze usw
Da ich aber auf Grund eines Bandscheibenvorfalls recht empfindlich bin auf die Sattelhöhe hab ich das Absinken relativ schnell bemerkt.
Hebel betätigt "Klack" Stütze wieder oben alles gut. Aber auf Dauer will ich das nicht und ich erwarte einfach von einem Globalplayer etwas anderes. 
Und wenn ich das machen muß weil erforderlich erwarte ich eine anständige Anleitung. Und ja ich bin technisch vorbelastet und kann mir manche Sachen vorstellen

Derzeit hab einfach die Schnauze voll tut mir leid.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Oktober 2016)

Ich glaube eh dass das mit den Variostützen eine unendliche Geschichte ist....


----------



## the donkey (2. Oktober 2016)

Da hast wohl recht
Bin echt gespannt wie es weitergeht


----------



## Bensemer (3. Oktober 2016)

Genau das selbe Problem hatte ich mit der X-Fusion Stütze im C1, die ging ständig etwas runter beim fahren. 
Als ich mir bei Matthias im März das X1 bestellt habe sagte ich das so ein Schrott nicht an das Rad kommt und wir unterhielten uns etwas über die Problematik. Ich habe mich überzeugen lassen und bin froh darüber.  Bei der neuen Stütze muss ich deutlich mehr Druck auf den Hebel (und Sattel) wirken damit sie runter geht aber sie bewegt sich keinen Millimeter wenn ich das nicht will. 
Bin froh das ich sie genommen habe, man nutzt es ja doch öfter als den Schnellspanner wenn man es schon hat


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab jetzt mal mit der Kabelführung etwas experimentiert:






Vorne seht ihr das Schaltkabel, das meiner Meinung nach jetzt ideal verlegt ist und auch nirgendwo am Rahmen schleift.
Hinten ist das Scheibenbrems-Kabel zu sehen, das in dieser Variante – etwas näher am Sattelrohr – technisch ideal verlegt werden könnte, aber doof aussieht.
Da das Motto selbstverständlich immer "Function follows design" ist, werde ich auch dieses Kabel genauso an der unteren Strebe verlegen wie das Schaltkabel. Nachteil ist halt dann, dass es innen am Rahmen schleift (da wo der graue Aufkleber an der Sitzstrebe klebt). Aber es sieht besser aus und die Kabel sind dann wirklich genial nah am Rahmen aufgeräumt, sowie völlig außerhalb jeglicher Schußlinie durch Gesteinsbrocken, deshalb wird es nun so gemacht.

Keine Ahnung warum Rotwild sogar beim G1 die Kabel unten rum führt, das ist meiner Meinung nach eigentlich für einen Downhiller inakzeptabel und bei der Konkurrenz auch nicht so.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Oktober 2016)

Du stellst gerade meine Welt auf den Kopf. Es gibt Konstruktionen, die mich völlig überfordern. 
Diese gehört dazu, besonders die Bremsleitung. 

Ich verstehe Dein Problem, die Umsetzung macht mir aber einen Knoten ins Hirn 

Erwartest Du kein "ghost shifting"?


----------



## 123disco (4. Oktober 2016)

..hätte nun eher Angst mit der Bremsschlinge zum Astsammler oder Kaninchenjäger zu werden?

Wo hattest du eigentlich immer genau beschädigt Leitung. Klebe mir das dann vorm nächsten See einfach mal mit Tubelessband/Carbonfolie ab..


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. Oktober 2016)

Die Bremsleitung wird wie erwähnt natürlich genauso an der unteren Strebe vom Hinterbau verlegt wie das Schaltkabel, schon deshalb weil eine cleane und simple Leitungsführung ohne Aufsammel-Potential absolute Priorität hat. Technisch gesehen wäre es so wie auf dem Foto optimal (natürlich die Leitung noch näher am Sattelrohr), da es dann *nirgends schleift* am Rahmen, was bei den anderen Lösungen (auch der Originalen) leider nicht der Fall ist.

@Gianty 
Warum in aller Welt erwartest du denn "Ghost Shifting"? Die Leitung kann sich auf Höhe vom Dämpfer wunderbar und ganz leicht hin und her bewegen und weil die Biegung der Leitung weniger stark als vorher ist, dürfte das Schaltverhalten eher besser sein.

@123disco 
Am Gardasee fährt man viel über zerklüftete Felsen und richtig dickes, loses Geröll.
Da passiert es regelmäßig, dass man sich beim Aufsetzen oder im Falle eines Einschlags die Leitungen direkt unter dem Tretlager quetscht. Deshalb führt da auch bei keinem normalen Downhill-Rad eine Leitung entlang, zumindest wäre mir das neu. Ein Kettenblattschutz in Form eines Bashring oder Skid an der Kefü bringt da absolut nichts, da ja nicht jeder Fels mit dem Linial gezogen gerade verläuft.

Ich habe das nicht gemacht um mich konstruktiv auszutoben, sondern weil die originale Leitungsführung nicht zuverlässig funktioniert und ich nicht erst den Verlust einer Bremse auf einer Downhill-Strecke abwarten möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Die Bremsleitung wird wie erwähnt natürlich genauso an der unteren Strebe vom Hinterbau verlegt wie das Schaltkabel, schon deshalb weil eine cleane und simple Leitungsführung ohne Aufsammel-Potential absolute Priorität hat. Technisch gesehen wäre es so wie auf dem Foto optimal (natürlich die Leitung noch näher am Sattelrohr), da es dann *nirgends schleift* am Rahmen, was bei den anderen Lösungen (auch der Originalen) leider nicht der Fall ist.
> 
> @Gianty
> Warum in aller Welt erwartest du denn "Ghost Shifting"? Die Leitung kann sich auf Höhe vom Dämpfer wunderbar und ganz leicht hin und her bewegen und weil die Biegung der Leitung weniger stark als vorher ist, dürfte das Schaltverhalten eher besser sein.
> ...


Ich denke dass du dir unberechtigte Sorgen machst.
Zum einen hast du noch keine Bremsleitung zerlegt, zum anderen bekommst du die nicht so einfach kaputt.
Der Ausfall eines Schaltzuges wäre sowieso zu verkraften.
Es ist ohnehin fraglich wie du es schaffst, das Tretlager aufzusetzen- OHNE auf dem Kettenblatt aufzusitzen.
Dass "Leitungsführung nicht zuverlässig funktioniert" halte ich für etwas weit hergeholt.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. Oktober 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Es ist ohnehin fraglich wie du es schaffst, das Tretlager aufzusetzen- OHNE auf dem Kettenblatt aufzusitzen.
> Dass "Leitungsführung nicht zuverlässig funktioniert" halte ich für etwas weit hergeholt.



Wie bereits geschrieben sind nicht auf allen Trails die Steinformationen mit dem Lineal gezogen, so dass man schön über die gesamte Tretlagerbreite aufsetzt und einem der Kettenblattschutz das Quetschen der Kabel auf Lagerhöhe verhindert. Und zudem gibt es speziell am Gardasee sehr oft Gesteinsbrocken, die bei zügiger Fahrweise dort unten hart einschlagen.

Ja, die Sorge mit der Bremsleitung ist vielleicht übertrieben, aber wir hatten zu zweit in diesem Jahr bereits zwei kaputte Schaltleitungen und wir sind nun wirklich keine Vielfahrer auf solchen Trails. Wenn du mit vollem Gewicht auf einer scharfen Kante landest, dann bezweifel ich, dass eine Bremsleitung dem Stand hält. Das und die Tatsache, dass Downhill-Rahmen eine andere Leitungsführung haben gibt mir schon zu 
denken. Mein aktueller Eindruck ist, dass ich es so nicht lassen kann.

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht warum bei einem so durchdachten Rahmen eine Kabelführung für die Bremsleitung gewählt wird, die bei Bewegung des Hinterbaus ständig am Lack schleift. Innen verlegte Züge wären sicher auch keine Lösung, denn die klappern oft, was ich noch schlimmer finde als hin und wieder mit nur einem Gang den Trail zu fahren.
Ob die Variante über die Oberseite des Unterrohr besser funktioniert, das wird sich nun zeigen


----------



## Dirk Nennen (4. Oktober 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Wie bereits geschrieben sind nicht auf allen Trails die Steinformationen mit dem Lineal gezogen, so dass man schön über die gesamte Tretlagerbreite aufsetzt und einem der Kettenblattschutz das Quetschen der Kabel auf Lagerhöhe verhindert. Und zudem gibt es speziell am Gardasee sehr oft Gesteinsbrocken, die bei zügiger Fahrweise dort unten hart einschlagen.
> 
> Ja, die Sorge mit der Bremsleitung ist vielleicht übertrieben, aber wir hatten zu zweit in diesem Jahr bereits zwei kaputte Schaltleitungen und wir sind nun wirklich keine Vielfahrer auf solchen Trails. Wenn du mit vollem Gewicht auf einer scharfen Kante landest, dann bezweifel ich, dass eine Bremsleitung dem Stand hält. Das und die Tatsache, dass Downhill-Rahmen eine andere Leitungsführung haben gibt mir schon zu
> denken. Mein aktueller Eindruck ist, dass ich es so nicht lassen kann.
> ...



Wenn du solche Angst um die Bremsleitung hast, warum nimmst du dann nicht einfach eine Stahlflexleitung?
Die ist vielleicht 100gr. schwerer, aber wenn du dir diese kaputt machst, liegst du wahrscheinlich sowieso schon selber auf der Nase. 
Dann könntest du dir auf jeden Fall alle konstruktiven Änderungen ersparen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. Oktober 2016)

Da hatte ich tatsächlich schon (aus anderem Grund) darüber nachgedacht. Finde ich allerdings etwas zu teuer und das löst das Problem mit dem Schaltseil nicht. Das Mehrgewicht wäre jedenfalls nicht das Problem.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Oktober 2016)

War nur eine Frage
Wirst es schon so gelegt und probiert haben, dass es auch beim Einfedern keine Auswirkungen hat.

Bei mir sind die Leitungen nicht Gardaseetauglich verlegt, allerdings hatte ich bisher weder dort noch auf diesen Steinchen Probleme


----------



## 123disco (4. Oktober 2016)

..bei den ersten Performance Days 2014 hat sich Peter B. schon selber nicht besonders über die Leitungsführung gefreut und innere Züge (oder am liebsten zukünftig überall elektrisch) präferiert. ..darum hat sich da ja auch endlich was getan. 
Ich werde dann demnächst dort unten wieder lustig Laub & Herbst einsammeln.
@hiTCH-HiKER  Viel Glück bei der Konstruktion - hast das E1 ja schon öfter etwas anders bestückt 
Ride On


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. Oktober 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..bei den ersten Performance Days 2014 hat sich Peter B. schon selber nicht besonders über die Leitungsführung gefreut und innere Züge (oder am liebsten zukünftig überall elektrisch) präferiert. ..darum hat sich da ja auch endlich was getan.



Ich hab grad mal auf die Rotwild-Seite geschaut und tatsächlich, das neue G1 hat die Kabel ziemlich identisch verlegt, wie ich das auch vor habe 
Nur frage ich mich ob das Bremskabel nach wie vor beim Einfedern an der Hinterbau-Strebe den Lack abschleift oder ob da auch was gemacht wurde. Auf den ersten Blick sieht es hinten unverändert aus.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Oktober 2016)

Auf beiden Seiten scheinen die Leitungen sehr kontaktfreudig zum Rahmen zu sein. Der Bauraum zwischen KB und Kettenstrebe, wo der Schaltzug verläuft, ist sehr eng. Auf Bildern sieht das oft schlüssig aus, aber wie verhält es sich auf den Trails


----------



## Projekt_Genius (7. Oktober 2016)

Sodala!  Hier ist es!!! Und gleich getunt!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (7. Oktober 2016)

Auf schnell getuned


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die Float-X-Fahrer mit E1 oder G1.

Mir liegen aktuell diese beiden Varianten des Float-X vor:
2014, FLOAT X F-S, CTD-Adj-K, 0.6 Spacer, CM, RM, Climb M
und
2014, FLOAT X F-S, CTD-Adj-K, 0.2 Spacer, CM, RM, Climb M

Einziger Unterschied ist also der Spacer.
Nun frage ich mich welcher von beiden am ehesten für das Downhill-Bike und welcher besser im Touren-Freerider gefahren werden sollte.
Den 0.2er habe ich ganz neu und bin ich noch nicht gefahren, beim 0.6er war ich mit der Performance am Downhiller bisher sehr zufrieden, die letzten 1 bis 1,5 cm Federweg wurden aber selbst beim härtesten Einsatz nie genutzt.

Ich würde nun idealerweise den Dämpfer am Downhiller einbauen wollen, der den Federweg voll nutzt, dabei aber in weniger krassen Trail-Passagen nicht tiefer im Federweg hängt. Ist da der 0.2er besser geeignet, ggf. mit etwas mehr Druck? Aus dem 0.6er Luft rauslassen ist keine Option, da ich nicht mit mehr Sag fahren möchte.

Die Frage ist daher, ob der Spacer nur die Endprogression beeinflußt oder zusätzlich noch die ganze Kurve verschiebt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2016)

Er beeinflusst das letzte Drittel vom Weg.
Bei mir war es, dass ein Spacer Sprung von 0,2 inch^3 auf 0,4inch^3 etwa 2mm weniger Ferderwegausnutzung hervorgerufen hat.
Auf 0,6inch^3 nochmal 2mm.


----------



## 123disco (7. Oktober 2016)

..mir war der 0.2 mit 80kg zu wenig und mit 0.6 180psi passt es am E1.
Da der X recht ordentlich einsinkt, macht das letzte halbe bis Drittel ja eh den Hauptarbeitsbereich aus..


----------



## jonalisa (7. Oktober 2016)

Kann ich bestätigen. 85kg fahrfertig, Rotwild G1 FS26 2014, 180 Federweg, 190 Psi und 0,6 Spacer passen perfekt.


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Oktober 2016)

Mir war der 0,2er selbst mit 220psi gefahren zu wenig. Hab mir daher einen 0,8er besorgt und zusätzlich das MST Tuning machen lassen - jetzt taugt er mir 

Ach so - Rotwild G1 2013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Oktober 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..hätte nun eher Angst mit der Bremsschlinge zum Astsammler oder Kaninchenjäger zu werden?



Gibt ja Sachen, die gibbet net....


----------



## XDennisX (8. Oktober 2016)

Boar Uwe....
Jetzt hast du mir den Morgen versaut. 

Des arme Ding

PS:   In Zukunft nur Bilder von Rotwild BIKES schicken 

Aber das sieht man mal was mit dem ebike bzw s-pedelec passieren kann. Ist man halt doch zügiger unterwegs ?!


----------



## Orakel (8. Oktober 2016)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Andi_72 (8. Oktober 2016)

Nirgends passt der Akku so gut wie am KTM. Steht doch (bei mir zumindest) die Abkürzung für "komm trampel mit"! Oder "kein Tempo möglich" 
Der wildunfall ist schon ungewöhnlich, vor allem das es den biker nicht ordentlich geschmissen hat.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (8. Oktober 2016)

Na das glaube ich aber nicht. 
Wieso ist das Kitz denn am Hinterlauf verletzt, aber nicht am Kopf, mit dem es von vorne durch die Gabel (entgegen der Drehrichtung) hätte springen müssen?
Oder ist das Tier von der Seite Rückwärts ins Rad gesprungen?


----------



## dopero (8. Oktober 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Nirgends passt der Akku so gut wie am KTM. Steht doch (bei mir zumindest) die Abkürzung für "komm trampel mit"! Oder "kein Tempo möglich"


Für jedem, der mal einen Zweitakter von KTM besessen hat, kann die Abkürzung nur "Kick Twenty Minutes" bedeuten.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Oktober 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Na das glaube ich aber nicht.
> Wieso ist das Kitz denn am Hinterlauf verletzt, aber nicht am Kopf, mit dem es von vorne durch die Gabel (entgegen der Drehrichtung) hätte springen müssen?



Glaube das auch nicht. Passt einiges nicht zusammen. Scheint wohl ein Aufhänger gewesen zu sein um Unwissenden zu zeigen, dass die bösen E-Bikes hochgefährlich sind. Muss nur dramatisch aussehen.

Erinnert mich an eine Story hier aus dem Saarland, wo 3 Motocrossfahrer angeblich ein Reh durch den Wald verfolgt und zu Tode gehetzt haben. Es lag dann mitten auf einer Wegkreuzung, von Donuts eingekreist und der Jäger stand mittendrin. Da wurde Stimmung gegen die Biker gemacht, beinahe hätte ich damals eine Gegenanzeige erstattet.

Ging mir mit dem Bild eher um eine Darstelung von Dingen, die es theoretisch gibt/geben kann, aber eher selten bis gar nicht wirklich vorkommen. Damit ist auch das Verfangen in einer ungünstig verlegten Bremsleitung gemeint, wobei das von @123disco auch mit einem Augenzwinkern gemeint war .

@XDennisX : Wir sehen auch nicht hübsch aus, wenn wir wieder mit den Tücken der Kollegen und Trails gekämpft und verloren haben 
...zumindest wenn ich im Moment an mir herunterschaue.

War heute in Mülheim-Kärlich, um mir einen 29" Fullyrahmen anzuschauen. Bin sicher dass es einer wird, nur welcher


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. Oktober 2016)

Hahaha das ist ja wirklich schlecht gemacht das Tierbild. Die Gabel ist eindeutig nachbearbeitet und Schatten sieht man auch keinen, zudem ist das Fell auf der linken Seite unscharf, weil das Ausschneiden nicht gescheit gemacht wurde etc. pp

Das ist vermutlich das gleiche Vieh, das hier vom Dino erwischt wurde:


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Oktober 2016)

Na den Dino und den Biker kenne ich doch sehr gut


----------



## BrooKy (8. Oktober 2016)

Projekt_Genius schrieb:


> Sodala!  Hier ist es!!! Und gleich getunt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edel! 

Was hast Du verändert, Laufräder? Was für ne Rad-/Reifen-Kombi ist das? 

Cockpit ist auch nicht original, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (8. Oktober 2016)

Der Sattel gefällt mir optisch zwar total aber er ist ziemlich Popo unfreundlich. Ich hab da mal für eine Tour drauf gesessen. Speedneedle und Rotwild Bibshort = keine gute Kombi, zumindest für mich 
Die Eagle ist was feines...


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Oktober 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Glaube das auch nicht. Passt einiges nicht zusammen. Scheint wohl ein Aufhänger gewesen zu sein um Unwissenden zu zeigen, dass die bösen E-Bikes hochgefährlich sind. Muss nur dramatisch aussehen.
> 
> Erinnert mich an eine Story hier aus dem Saarland, wo 3 Motocrossfahrer angeblich ein Reh durch den Wald verfolgt und zu Tode gehetzt haben. Es lag dann mitten auf einer Wegkreuzung, von Donuts eingekreist und der Jäger stand mittendrin. Da wurde Stimmung gegen die Biker gemacht, beinahe hätte ich damals eine Gegenanzeige erstattet.
> 
> ...


Wenn du mal wieder in Mülheim- Gefährich bist, dann geb Bescheid.
Können doch dann mal eine Runde auf den Hometrails um Koblenz drehen.
Die anderen hier natürlich auch!


----------



## dopero (8. Oktober 2016)

BrooKy schrieb:


> ...


Eagle gibt es glaube ich nicht von Rotwild.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Oktober 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Der Sattel gefällt mir optisch zwar total aber er ist ziemlich Popo unfreundlich. Ich hab da mal für eine Tour drauf gesessen. Speedneedle und Rotwild Bibshort = keine gute Kombi, zumindest für mich



Bei mir seit Jahren kein Problem 

Bleibst Du hängen?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Oktober 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn du mal wieder in Mülheim- Gefährich bist, dann geb Bescheid.
> Können doch dann mal eine Runde auf den Hometrails um Koblenz drehen.
> Die anderen hier natürlich auch!



Mal schauen. Kann sein dass ich den Rahmen ( sofern ich irgendwann mal weiß welchen.. ) nach der Arbeit abhole. Das wird dann recht spät, würde also ein Nightride.

Ansonsten müssten wir einfach mal einen Termin finden, bin jetzt wieder fahrbereit.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Oktober 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Mal schauen. Kann sein dass ich den Rahmen ( sofern ich irgendwann mal weiß welchen.. ) nach der Arbeit abhole. Das wird dann recht spät, würde also ein Nightride.
> 
> Ansonsten müssten wir einfach mal einen Termin finden, bin jetzt wieder fahrbereit.


Gib Bescheid, das bekommen wir hin


----------



## Bensemer (8. Oktober 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Bei mir seit Jahren kein Problem
> 
> Bleibst Du hängen?


 
Es war die Härte. Kommt vielleicht auch drauf an was man fährt. Waldautobahn, Trails...
Es kann auch sein das ich im Unterbewustsein dem Carbon mit meinen 92 Kg nicht getraut habe. Einem Arbeitskollege ist bereits ein Lenker und eine Stütze gebrochen


----------



## dopero (8. Oktober 2016)

Die Laufräder sind anscheinend aber nur für 90kg Fahrergewicht gut.


----------



## jopf85 (10. Oktober 2016)

Gibt es denn schon Fahreindrücke des neuen X1 mit den verschiedenen Laufradgrößen von Leuten hier aus dem Forum?

Hört sich ja in der Theorie recht zukunftssicher an egal welcher Standard sich durchsetzt. Ist das in der Realität auch wirklich so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. Oktober 2016)

So, die Rahmenfrage wäre entschieden. Jetzt geht es an den Aufbau


----------



## XDennisX (11. Oktober 2016)

@Gianty 
Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim Aufbau. 
Wenns fertig ist mach mal bitte ein Bild von deinem Keller....


----------



## MB-Locke (11. Oktober 2016)

^^ Ich schließe mich den Glückwünschen an u wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Aufbau!
Welches Modelljahr ist der Rahmen? Sieht nach nem klassischen, schönen Aufbau aus


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. Oktober 2016)

XDennisX schrieb:


> @Gianty
> Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim Aufbau.
> Wenns fertig ist mach mal bitte ein Bild von deinem Keller....



1 Seite hab ich Dir gezeigt..


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. Oktober 2016)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Welches Modelljahr ist der Rahmen? Sieht nach nem klassischen, schönen Aufbau aus



Rahmen ist von 2015. Ob der Aufbau "klassisch" wird......das liegt im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## 123disco (11. Oktober 2016)

..dachte es wird der r2.fs Rahmen? Aber der C ist auch feines Allround-Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Oktober 2016)

Die Entscheidung war nicht einfach. Es gab feste Argumente für den R2 und welche für den C1.

Wäre die Geo gleich, wäre es der R2 geworden. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich mit dem C1 Einschränkungen mit der Trinkflasche...

Es soll mich auf den Langstrecken unterstützen, da hat die gute Sitzposition Priorität 1.

Den Gewichtsunterschied muss ich mir jetzt von den eigenen Rippen schwitzen, da ist genügend Potential vorhanden.

"Allround" ist relativ. In Mehring kann ich damit nicht alles fahren was Spaß macht. Dafür gibt es zum Glück Alternativen. Wüsste bis auf die Sparte Kunstradfahren jetzt keinen Fall mehr, der nicht abgedeckt wäre.


----------



## 123disco (12. Oktober 2016)

Na ein Dirt-Bike passt immer noch in jeden JugendKeller ( Rotwild hatte doch mal nen 4-cross RDS )
.. und ein Cycloross-Rad für belgische Kopfsteinpflaster (das war das R.S1x )

Denke das C ist schon recht breit aufgestellt, speziell Richtung vorwärts. Nach einer Woche E1 kam mir das C zuhause bergauf, wie ein E-Bike vor. Bergab gefällt's mit MagicMary auf M1700-2 & 34er Gabel und kurzem Vorbau nun auch. Für kleine Sprünge machts auch Fun, da einfach schneller auf Absprungspeed. Kannst ja mal berichten, wie handlich es mit 29ern ist.

Bin mal auf den Aufbau gespannt. Weiß find ich cool & selten.


----------



## heizer1980 (13. Oktober 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> Na ein Dirt-Bike passt immer noch in jeden JugendKeller ( Rotwild hatte doch mal nen 4-cross RDS )
> .. und ein Cycloross-Rad für belgische Kopfsteinpflaster (das war das R.S1x )
> 
> 
> ...



Auf den Gedanken mit dem R.S1CX bin ich auch gekommen. Der ist glaube ich von 2008 und selbstverständlich lange ausverkauft, sogar online nur noch einen gebrauchten Rahmen gefunden. Da wird es ganz schön schwierig bis unmöglich etwas passendes zu finden.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. Oktober 2016)

Expressaufbau - am Samstag soll es auf die 100km Runde 
Sattelstütze, Steuersatzoberteil, Pedale werden noch zeitnah getauscht, der Trainings LRS bleibt für Samstag drauf.


----------



## heizer1980 (13. Oktober 2016)

Rückrufaktion von Fox

http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news/teile_zubehoer/rueckruf-fox-float-x2/a34102.html

Da wohl bei einigen Float X2 Modellnen die Kammern bersten können, ruft Fox die Modelle aus dem Link (alle ohne Hinweis max 250 psi) zurück. Unklar ist mir jedoch, ob sie bersten weil einige mehr als die erlaubten 250 psi in die in die Kammern gefüllt haben, oder ob die Serie ohne den Hinweis grundsätzlich Probleme hat. Schwer vorstellbar, dass sie die Dämpfer nur zurück rufen und dann den Warnhinweis drauf machen und dann wieder an die Endkunden raus schicken. Aber bei den Amis ist nix unmöglich, da wird ja auch auf dem Bügeleisen gewarnt, dass man nix bügeln soll, was man gerade auch an hat.

Betrifft ja doch ein paar der Ritter hier.

@RockyRider66  hast du Informationen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Oktober 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Rückrufaktion von Fox
> 
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news/teile_zubehoer/rueckruf-fox-float-x2/a34102.html
> 
> ...


Ich weiß auch nicht mehr als das was hier im Forum steht.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. Oktober 2016)

Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen, wenn in meinem RP23 mehr als 250 psi (17,237 bar) drin sind?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Oktober 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen, wenn in meinem RP23 mehr als 250 psi (17,237 bar) drin sind?


Nur wenn du die Lüfthülse vom Float X2 verwendest, aber das dürfte dir schwer fallen....


----------



## Andi_72 (13. Oktober 2016)

Heute auf der Tour musste ich mir mehrfach die Äugeln reiben ob dieses ungewohnten Anblicks. Dachte erst an eine Demo:









Das ist mal eine eindeutige Sperrung die keine Frage offen läßt. Es gab sogar eine ausgeschilderte (!) Umleitung 
Und auf der anderen Einfahrt stand noch warum sie sperren, und was genau gefällt wird.

Vor allem war klar: das ist aktuell. Nicht vor zwei Wochen im Wald stehen geblieben. Und direkt an der Weggabelung, nicht erst 1km und 200Tiefenmeter später. 

Auch wenn der Waldweg danach wahrscheinlich wieder 2 Meter breiter geworden sein wird, ist das mal eine begrüßenswerte Aktion.
Hoffe, die nächste Treibjagd wird auch so abgesperrt. Nicht das man erst an 10 Jägern vorbei fährt, und am Ende des Weges steht dann das Sperrschild


----------



## dopero (14. Oktober 2016)

Das ist die erste vernünftig gemachte Sperrung mit Umleitung die ich sehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (14. Oktober 2016)

..dann schreibt das doch einfach mal an die Koblenzer Forstbehörde. Webadresse steht ja unten auch auf dem Schild.

Echt nett & freundlich gemacht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Oktober 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Heute auf der Tour musste ich mir mehrfach die Äugeln reiben ob dieses ungewohnten Anblicks. Dachte erst an eine Demo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War sogar schon in den zeitungen angekündigt.
Vorbildlich, man sollte sich auch daran halten...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. Oktober 2016)

Wenn das echt nach 1-2 Tagen wieder freigegeben ist und vorab angekündigt, dann ist das völlig in Ordnung.
Ich kenne in München an der Isar nur so Alibi-Baustellen, die ein halbes Jahr und länger bestehen, ohne ersichtlichen Grund. Kein Wunder, dass da dann irgendwann randaliert wird oder eine Umgehung schnell existiert.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Oktober 2016)

Jungfernfahrt 100 km durch den Pfälzer Wald - Wahnsinn, was das Rädchen wegbügelt. Die Gabel kam dem Hinterbau überhaupt nicht nach, musste doch eine 120 mm einbauen.

Vorher den original Spacer 0,8"^3 gegen den 0,4"^3 getauscht. Passte perfekt.

Das ACROS Block Lock Steuersatzoberteil ist eingebaut, damit es keine Macken gibt.

Neue Lenkzentrale für die Optik.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Oktober 2016)

Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit schon ob man das 2014er G1 in 26" nicht auch mit einem 222-mm-Dämpfer fahren kann und jetzt sehe ich gerade dieses Angebot im Bikemarkt, wo steht, dass sowohl 216 als auch 222 mm unterstützt werden.
Habt ihr eine Ahnung ob das wirklich geht oder muss ich bei mir mal nachmessen? 
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/844260-rotwild-g1


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke, dass das 2013er G1 mit 200mm Hinterbau anders ist als das 2014/ 2015er G1.
Wenn ich an meinem 2014/ 2015er den Dämpfer oben löse, dann klappt der Hinterbau nur wenige Milimeter nach hinten bevor die Querstrebe der Wippe am Sattelrohr anliegt.
Ich gleube es geht nicht.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Oktober 2016)

Ein kurzer Anruf bei ROTWILD?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Oktober 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ein kurzer Anruf bei ROTWILD?



Da müsste ich schon den Rahmen-Entwickler ans Telefon bekommen und wer weiss ob der auf die Schnelle nicht einfach sagt, dass es nicht geht 
Ich prüf das heute Abend einfach mal ob es theoretisch geht und halte dann ggf Rückfrage mit Rotwild.


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab in mein 2013er G1 mal zum testen - weil vorhanden - einen 216er Fox Float X rein gemacht und es hat mir nicht getaugt. Hab mir dann daher den gleichen in 222x 63mm geholt.

Beide haben mit 63mm Hub denselben FW von ca. 180mm FW generiert und auch das gleich Übersetzungsverhältnis gehabt aber das Tretlager wurde  sehr tief und vorallem der LW mir zu flach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Oktober 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Da müsste ich schon den Rahmen-Entwickler ans Telefon bekommen und wer weiss ob der auf die Schnelle nicht einfach sagt, dass es nicht geht .



Ein Entwickler sagt NIEMALS "das geht nicht" - erst recht nicht auf die Schnelle....


----------



## Maledivo (21. Oktober 2016)

In neuen Freerider gibt's Bericht über Rotwild X2.

Ein AM der im Freerider geschafft hat sagt schon was


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Oktober 2016)

Hab gerade meinen Float X vom E1 2011 (Gr. M) ins G1 2014 (Gr. L) umgebaut und muss sagen, dass sogar im E1 mehr Platz wäre für einen längeren Dämpfer. Im E1 könnte ein 222er gerade so reingehen (aber vermutlich eher nicht), im G1 auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Orakel (22. Oktober 2016)

Da !!!
Danke


----------



## Maledivo (22. Oktober 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> Da !!!
> Danke Anhang anzeigen 539451



Kannst das Paket an mich weiterleiten


----------



## Orakel (22. Oktober 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Kannst das Paket an mich weiterleiten


NÖ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (22. Oktober 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> NÖ



Dachte mir, ...

Jedenfalls ist Rotwild bei Dir sehr gut aufgehoben


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Oktober 2016)

Darfst Du es erst zu Weihnachten öffnen?


----------



## Andi_72 (22. Oktober 2016)

Wieso? Ist doch kein rotes schleifchen drum...
Ich würd den Karton auch erst mal genießen und dann schön langsam öffnen..


----------



## XDennisX (22. Oktober 2016)

Schluss mit dem Vorspiel.... 
was ist drin... ??? ;-)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Oktober 2016)

Sitzt da ne hübsche Dame drin?


----------



## Maledivo (22. Oktober 2016)

Wer auf 11 Fach umsteigen möchtet, findet bei

https://www.mantel.com/de/shimano-x...&spec[]=7012&gclid=CMuT8b_A7s8CFRe3GwodYI0Iww

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-Schaltgriff-SL-M8000-B-I-mit-I-Spec-2-3-11-fach-p43931/

Günstige Teilen


----------



## 123disco (23. Oktober 2016)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Schluss mit dem Vorspiel....
> was ist drin... ??? ;-)


Kohlenstoff im Haus @Orakel ? Steht schon am Ende der Signatur?!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Oktober 2016)

Ich glaube nach dem Auspacken hat es ihn umgehauen...
Oder er ist immer noch nicht von der ersten Ausfahrt zurück


----------



## Orakel (23. Oktober 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich glaube nach dem Auspacken hat es ihn umgehauen...
> Oder er ist immer noch nicht von der ersten Ausfahrt zurück


weder noch, waren übers Woende wech  was mir sehr schwer gefallen ist
Steht ausgepackt im Wohnzimmer das RX2 (Pro 12,4Kg ,beim Händler gewogen)
Kennt ihr das? Man packt es aus und läuft alle paar Minuten hin und guckt und fühlt es an
Bilder gibt es, wenn die Teile dran sind die ich austausche.
Hoffe mal es klappt bis zum langen Woende


----------



## Bensemer (23. Oktober 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das? Man packt es aus und läuft alle paar Minuten hin und guckt und fühlt es an


Ja, mein X1 stand auch über eine Woche im Wohnzimmer direkt neben dem Fernseher nachdem ich es abgeholt hatte. 

Was gibt es denn an einem nagelneuen X2 schon auszutauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (23. Oktober 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn an einem nagelneuen X2 schon auszutauschen?


Den Vorbau und Lenker.
CB ist net so mein fall.
Was ich aufjedenfall schon mal sagen kann, es ist sehr gut verarbeitet


----------



## MB-Locke (23. Oktober 2016)

Gratulation zum neuen Bike! Das hört sich gut an u ich bin gespannt, wie es aussieht wenn es fertig ist


----------



## Maledivo (26. Oktober 2016)

11-Fach Set ist nun alles eingetroffen - am Freitag wird am Bike montiert und am Samstag wird gefeiert!!!! 

Es ist 1/4 kg gespart worden - ich darf ein bisserl zunehmen !


----------



## Mainbiker363 (27. Oktober 2016)

Respekt

Das wird bestimmt ein tolles Bike.

Viel Spaß damit.

Und......


BILDER


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. Oktober 2016)

Die Kassette macht mir Angst. Die deckt ja fast das halbe Hinterrad ab


----------



## Maledivo (27. Oktober 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Die Kassette macht mir Angst. Die deckt ja fast das halbe Hinterrad ab



Deswegen sind die Laufräder auch größer geworden !


----------



## Orakel (27. Oktober 2016)

Shit,falscher Lenker mit'm richtigen Vorbau gekommen 
Warten.........


----------



## 123disco (28. Oktober 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Es ist 1/4 kg gespart worden - ich darf ein bisserl zunehmen !


Bei der Beinmuskulatur zB ;-)

..ich habs auch x-mal durchgerechnet und bin auch nur bei 250g weniger rausgkommen.
Genau diese Kombi hatte ich auch überlegt. 
Aber berichte mal. besonders, wie sich die sonnige Kassette schlägt - und warum neue Kurbel, statt KB-wechsel?


----------



## Maledivo (28. Oktober 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> Bei der Beinmuskulatur zB ;-)
> 
> ..ich habs auch x-mal durchgerechnet und bin auch nur bei 250g weniger rausgkommen.
> Genau diese Kombi hatte ich auch überlegt.
> Aber berichte mal. besonders, wie sich die sonnige Kassette schlägt - und warum neue Kurbel, statt KB-wechsel?



Hatte Kurbel damals für C1 Aufbau geholt, aber dann wurde das Projekt erst mal auf Eis gelegt. Und mir gefällt der neuer Kurbel ein wenig besser, daher montiere ich dieser an E1.

Den anderen E13 Kurbel habe ich schon vertickt, scheint sehr gefragt zu sein .

Bin auch gespannt mit Riesenzahnrädern.

Werde morgen berichten können, in wenige Stunden wird alles an E1 montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mir für mein Touren-G1 jetzt nochmal einen Fox Float X gekauft.
Die weiß/beigen Mittelstücke der Buchsen sind drin, leider passen die Alu-Anschläge vom RP23 nicht, da das Mittelstück beim X jeweils 2 mm raus steht.
Habt ihr eine Ahnung wo ich nun passende Anschläge her bekomme ohne wieder ein Vermögen für ein Buchsen-Set ausgeben zu müssen?
Zur Not geh ich natürlich lieber zu meinem Metallbauer und lass 2 mm von den Anschlägen des RP2/23 abdrehen, als wieder 20 Euro für kaum Gegenwert auszugeben.


----------



## Maledivo (28. Oktober 2016)

Es ist fertig geworden!!! 

Morgen geht´s ins Wald unsicher machen!!!


----------



## Maledivo (28. Oktober 2016)

Schaltwerk auf 11-46 einzustellen braucht man gute Nerven  - nach 20 min funktioniert dann sauber!!!

Probefahrt auf Parkplatz erfolgt problemlos! Bin megazufrieden! Morgen weiß ich mehr 

Habe zu E13 Kurbel eine Frage (einer von uns hatte Probleme gehabt auszubauen - mir interessiert wie die Lösung aussieht), denn der jetziger Kurbel ist bombenfest - ich kriege diese nicht raus, ... (würde aber gerne wissen falls ich Kettenblatt wechseln muss). Bei bisheriger Kurbel war sehr leicht abzunehmen. Braucht man so ne Abzieher?


----------



## Maledivo (28. Oktober 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Die Kassette macht mir Angst. Die deckt ja fast das halbe Hinterrad ab



So groß ist die Kasette zum Glück nicht - denke durch schwarze Farbe macht es "klein". Bei Shimano schaut anders aus, ...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (28. Oktober 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Schaltwerk auf 11-46 einzustellen braucht man gute Nerven  - nach 20 min funktioniert dann sauber!!!
> 
> Probefahrt auf Parkplatz erfolgt problemlos! Bin megazufrieden! Morgen weiß ich mehr
> 
> Habe zu E13 Kurbel eine Frage (einer von uns hatte Probleme gehabt auszubauen - mir interessiert wie die Lösung aussieht), denn der jetziger Kurbel ist bombenfest - ich kriege diese nicht raus, ... (würde aber gerne wissen falls ich Kettenblatt wechseln muss). Bei bisheriger Kurbel war sehr leicht abzunehmen. Braucht man so ne Abzieher?




Hi, 
ich hatte das Problem an meinem E1. Habs damals bei meinem Bikedealer machen lassen . 
Habe mich aber noch mal schlau gemacht , und glaube nun, es beim nächsten Problemfall selber hin zu bekommen.
Muss wohl mit so einem älteren Abzieher für Kurbeln funktionieren.
Hatte meine Werkzeugsammlung durchwühlt und tatsächlich was passendes gefunden.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Oktober 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für mein Touren-G1 jetzt nochmal einen Fox Float X gekauft.
> Die weiß/beigen Mittelstücke der Buchsen sind drin, leider passen die Alu-Anschläge vom RP23 nicht, da das Mittelstück beim X jeweils 2 mm raus steht.
> Habt ihr eine Ahnung wo ich nun passende Anschläge her bekomme ohne wieder ein Vermögen für ein Buchsen-Set ausgeben zu müssen?
> Zur Not geh ich natürlich lieber zu meinem Metallbauer und lass 2 mm von den Anschlägen des RP2/23 abdrehen, als wieder 20 Euro für kaum Gegenwert auszugeben.


Die alten 3- teiligen Gleitlager (rote Beschichtung) kannst du nicht mit den neuen 5- teiligen Igus kombinieren.
Wenn du neben den beiden beigen Halblagern/ Gleitschalen auch noch die passende Achse haben solltest, fehlen dir nur noch die beiden O- Ringe und Endhüsen.
Die müsstest du dann ggf. anfertigen lassen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (28. Oktober 2016)

@Maledivo 
Berichte mal, wie du mit der 1-fach Schaltung in unseren Breitengraden zurechtkommst.


----------



## Maledivo (28. Oktober 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hatte das Problem an meinem E1. Habs damals bei meinem Bikedealer machen lassen .
> Habe mich aber noch mal schlau gemacht , und glaube nun, es beim nächsten Problemfall selber hin zu bekommen.
> Muss wohl mit so einem älteren Abzieher für Kurbeln funktionieren.
> ...



Hatte so ne alte Kurbelabzieher für 4 Kant Kurbel. Hat leider nicht funktioniert.

Bei altem Kurbel sind die Kurbelabzieher im Kurbel integriert, da brauche ich nur abzuschrauben. Bei neuere sind nun normale Schraube  (ohne integrierte Kurbelabzieher).

Park Tools oder Pedro haben so ne Kurbelabzieher für gängige Kurbeln, denke das müsste klappen. Kenne jemanden der im Laden arbeitet, ich frage mal nach.


----------



## Maledivo (28. Oktober 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> @Maledivo
> Berichte mal, wie du mit der 1-fach Schaltung in unseren Breitengraden zurechtkommst.



Klaro!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (28. Oktober 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hatte so ne alte Kurbelabzieher für 4 Kant Kurbel. Hat leider nicht funktioniert.
> 
> Bei altem Kurbel sind die Kurbelabzieher im Kurbel integriert, da brauche ich nur abzuschrauben. Bei neuere sind nun normale Schraube  (ohne integrierte Kurbelabzieher).
> 
> Park Tools oder Pedro haben so ne Kurbelabzieher für gängige Kurbeln, denke das müsste klappen. Kenne jemanden der im Laden arbeitet, ich frage mal nach.



Ja genau , dieser 4-Kant Abzieher soll es sein.


----------



## Maledivo (28. Oktober 2016)

@Dirk Nennen 

Ich mache mal ne Foto von meinem alten 4 Kant Kurbelabzieher, ...




Da sind der Austreiber zu kurz und hat Gewinde. Die anderen sind länger und hat keine Gewinde (z.B. Shimano TL-10).


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Oktober 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> @Dirk Nennen
> 
> Ich mache mal ne Foto von meinem alten 4 Kant Kurbelabzieher, ...
> 
> ...


Kann man nicht einfach ein Centstück unten rein legen ?
Mit einem Pfennig ging das.

Aber wenn das nicht reicht ist es Blödsinn ein Zweicent Stück zu nehmen....


----------



## Dirk Nennen (29. Oktober 2016)

Ja genau. Meine das wäre der TL-10.
Und wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dreht man das Außengewinde einfach so rein, ohne diesen internen Austreiber zu nutzen.

Wie gesagt, ohne Gewähr, und noch nicht selber getestet .


----------



## Maledivo (29. Oktober 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einfach ein Centstück unten rein legen ?
> Mit einem Pfennig ging das.
> 
> Aber wenn das nicht reicht ist es Blödsinn ein Zweicent Stück zu nehmen....



Super Tipp!

Werde mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Maledivo (29. Oktober 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Ja genau. Meine das wäre der TL-10.
> Und wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dreht man das Außengewinde einfach so rein, ohne diesen internen Austreiber zu nutzen.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ohne Gewähr, und noch nicht selber getestet .



Okay, ich teste erst mal den Vorschlag von @RockyRider66  falls nicht funktioniert hole ich dann eins von Shimano oder Parktools.


----------



## Orakel (29. Oktober 2016)

Meine *2*fach e13 Kurbel hab ich mit meinen uralt 4Kantwerkzeug demontiert (nie altes Werkzeug wegschmeissen bei der Inovationsfreudigen Bikeindustrie)
Habe mir trotzdem eins von Parktool geholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (29. Oktober 2016)

"Impressionen vom X2"


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. Oktober 2016)

Musst beim Fotografieren ein paar Schritte nach hinten gehen. Wir sehen nur einen kleinen Ausschnitt 

Im Urlaub ist es umgekehrt. Da müssten die meisten mind. 100m nach vorne, damit jeder erkennen kann was auf dem Bild sein sollte


----------



## 123disco (29. Oktober 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für mein Touren-G1 jetzt nochmal einen Fox Float X gekauft.
> Die weiß/beigen Mittelstücke der Buchsen sind drin, leider passen die Alu-Anschläge vom RP23 nicht, da das Mittelstück beim X jeweils 2 mm raus steht.
> Habt ihr eine Ahnung wo ich nun passende Anschläge her bekomme ohne wieder ein Vermögen für ein Buchsen-Set ausgeben zu müssen?
> Zur Not geh ich natürlich lieber zu meinem Metallbauer und lass 2 mm von den Anschlägen des RP2/23 abdrehen, als wieder 20 Euro für kaum Gegenwert auszugeben.



Soweit ich mich zurückerinnern kann, hab ich am E1/11 an Buchsen vom RP23 für den Float X einfach was runtergeschliffen. Erst auf Eisenfeile und dann mit Nass-Schmirgelpapier. Hat was gedauert, aber ging.


----------



## 123disco (29. Oktober 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Habe zu E13 Kurbel eine Frage (einer von uns hatte Probleme gehabt auszubauen - mir interessiert wie die Lösung aussieht), denn der jetziger Kurbel ist bombenfest - ich kriege diese nicht raus, .... Braucht man so ne Abzieher?


 
Ich hatte mal mit E13.de  telefoniert und recht nette bayrische Truppe:
Bei neuerem Modell ohne internen Abzieher braucht man den speziellen E13 Abzieher. Die alten Shimano-Abzieher gehen zwar zT. aber das Gewinde der E13 hat eine etwas andere Steigung und ist sehr flach. Man sollte zumindest die unter Kante vom Shimano-Abzieher abschleifen. Mit Pech killst du dir die paar kleinen Gewindegänge. Bei E13 gibts den aber auch für 12euro im Shop zzgl UPS - https://eu.bythehive.com/products/crank-bolt-and-extractor-tool-for-1-deg-cranks
(Fliegt hier bei mir aber auch noch irgendwo rum...)


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr mit den Dämpfer Buchsen veranstaltet?
Die Maße der Aufnahmen sind bei allen Dämpfer gleich.
Egal welche Ausführung ihr nehmt, die passen immer .
Nur die Mischerei untereinander ist Kacke.
Es passt nicht und die Materialien untereinander mögen sich auch nicht .


----------



## 123disco (29. Oktober 2016)

..ich find´s geil diese Buchsen mal richtig...
..nö, irgendwas hat da wirklich nicht von RP23->X gepasst im E1 und mußte mal gehobelt werden. (hattest bestimmt nie so simplen RP23)


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Oktober 2016)

Doch doch, ich hatte sogar  Stück im E1


----------



## Maledivo (29. Oktober 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Musst beim Fotografieren ein paar Schritte nach hinten gehen. Wir sehen nur einen kleinen Ausschnitt
> 
> Im Urlaub ist es umgekehrt. Da müssten die meisten mind. 100m nach vorne, damit jeder erkennen kann was auf dem Bild sein sollte



Man sollte nicht zuerst alles zeigen!!! @Orakel hat auch richtig gemacht!!!

Anbei Foto vom Tour heute! Bin meeegazufrieden, bin überall gefahren, an einer Stelle hätte ich 1 Gang mehr gebraucht aber Waden kann man zum Glück trainieren .


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab mein E1 heute erstmal auf einem steinigen Trail zum Laufrad umgebaut.
Zum Verhängnis wurde mir die Tatsache, dass ich vorne temporär auf ein Kettenblatt ohne Narrow-Wide setzen musste und das ohne Kettenführung.





Erste Bilanz:
- Kette hinüber, völlig verbogen
- eine zerrissene Speiche, eine zweite musste ich durchschneiden um die Kette hinter dem Ritzelpaket wieder raus zu bekommen
- Schaltwerkkäfig gesprengt, da fehlt ein Stück vom Metall

Also halb so wild, die Kette wollte ich eh wechseln und treten musste man auf dem Rest des Weges auch kaum noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. Oktober 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht zuerst alles zeigen!!!


Das kenne ich nur von Aktaufnahmen 

Schöner Aufbau Deines E1


----------



## Maledivo (29. Oktober 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Das kenne ich nur von Aktaufnahmen
> 
> Schöner Aufbau Deines E1





Bin sehr begeistert von der Schaltung, sehr präzise und kein schwergängies Schalten.

Hätte viel früher machen müssen.


----------



## Maledivo (29. Oktober 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal mit E13.de  telefoniert und recht nette bayrische Truppe:
> Bei neuerem Modell ohne internen Abzieher braucht man den speziellen E13 Abzieher. Die alten Shimano-Abzieher gehen zwar zT. aber das Gewinde der E13 hat eine etwas andere Steigung und ist sehr flach. Man sollte zumindest die unter Kante vom Shimano-Abzieher abschleifen. Mit Pech killst du dir die paar kleinen Gewindegänge. Bei E13 gibts den aber auch für 12euro im Shop zzgl UPS - https://eu.bythehive.com/products/crank-bolt-and-extractor-tool-for-1-deg-cranks
> (Fliegt hier bei mir aber auch noch irgendwo rum...)



Habe bei Bike-Components welche gefunden und bestellt

https://www.bike-components.de/de/e...ank-Bolt-und-Extractor-ab-Modell-2015-p52778/


----------



## 123disco (30. Oktober 2016)

..besser is das


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. November 2016)

Gestern noch das schöne Wetter genutzt und mit dem X1 6,5 h durch den Pfälzer Wald geknattert. Das Rädchen macht dort richtig Laune


----------



## greyhoundart (2. November 2016)

sagt mal... die Vorbauten/Lenker Kombinationen der Rotwilds, d.h. die CB Teile sind nicht sooo dolle oder?
Hab hier einen 80mm CB dran. Der CB Lenker ist auch nicht so der Hit...
Ist mir irgendwie ein wenig zu lang und der Lenker unbequem am R.R2...

Fährt jemand Syntace Megaforce 2.0 60mm und z.B. einen Carbon Vector 740 o. 760mm Rise 15mm 12°am Rotwild evtl. am R.R2 (eher CC/Trail als Race Einsatz)?

Klar kommt immer auf den eigenen Körperbau an aber  ich denke das würde stimmiger sein (leichter und stabiler! ist es zudem)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. November 2016)

Die CB-Sachen finde ich persönlich ziemlich windig, sind teilweise auch nur mit einer Schraube befestigt, egal ob Vorbau oder Sattelstütze, was einfach zu wenig ist für richtiges Mountainbiken.

Der Megaforce ist ein super Vorbau, noch besser in Sachen Optik und Verarbeitung finde ich den aus einem Stück CNC-gefrästen Easton Haven, der ist wirklich ein Traum und passt hervorragend zu einem Hirschen! Von Carbon-Lenkern würde ich am Enduro eher Abstand halten, so oft wie ich damit Kontakt zu Steinen habe 
Für die CC-Rennfeile gibt es günstige und stabile Carbon-Lenker vom Shimano-Konzern (PRO).


----------



## TrailProf (2. November 2016)

Die CB Teile fliegen bei mir immer als allererstes runter.
Mit Syntace macht man sicher nichts falsch. Ich fahre am R2 einen Ritchey WCS Vorbau und Thomson Carbon Lenker (750mm,12mm, 6°).


----------



## greyhoundart (2. November 2016)

ok lieben Dank. Hat mich mein Gefühl nicht getäuscht...CB ist Mist...

Wenn Carbon dachte ich mir dann den zumindest einen der sehr stabil ist und auch in Tests dies zeigt (ohne Serienschwankung). 
Meine Kiste fliegt auch gerne mal unter die Steine -meistens aber kontrolliert- und ja Carbon ist da ned so lustig gehört aber einfach auch dazu. Ist ja zum fahren da der Hirsch

Ich hatte einen Ritchy Vorbau aus Titan 20 Jahre am HT. Der sieht aus wie neu ist aber ein 100mm... somit ich denke ich besorg mal den Megaforce und den Vector und verkaufe die CB Teile in der Bucht.


----------



## 123disco (2. November 2016)

greyhoundart schrieb:


> sagt mal... die Vorbauten/Lenker Kombinationen der Rotwilds, d.h. die CB Teile sind nicht sooo dolle oder? Fährt jemand Syntace Megaforce 2.0 60mm und z.B. einen Carbon Vector 740 o. 760mm Rise 15mm 12°am Rotwild evtl. am R.R2 (eher CC/Trail als Race Einsatz)?...


(hatten wir hier schonmal)
Hab beim CB-Vorbau Iodine3 ständig den Lenker quer gehabt, da die Klemmung nicht gehalten hat (egal, wie angeknallt). Mit dem einfachsten Iodine1 Vorbau und Cobalt3 - Lenker am Enduro hab ich keine Probleme. Die Platten-Optik muss man mögen.
Am Trailbike hab ich dann den CB Carbonlenker Iodine11 160g  nicht beruhigt fahren können (zweitschlechtestes Ergebnis im Bike-BruchTest und er flexte 1cm). Genau gegen Syntace Vector Carbon 210g mit Megaforce 115g getauscht (im gleichen Bruchtest wurden Test-Maschinen irgendwann ausgeschaltet, da Redaktionsschluss). ..fährt sich gut.

Ps. den Megaforce hab ich via Ebay-USA für 65Euro bekommen. Zoll hat ihn durchgelassen;-)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. November 2016)

Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel und Pedale sind Teile, die am meisten angepasst und ausgetauscht werden (müssen ). Pedale werden gleich weggelassen, bei den anderen Teilen ist das schlecht möglich. Also wählt der Hersteller das aus, was ihn im Einkauf am wenigsten Geld kostet und im Falle CB nicht jeder andere Hersteller am Bike hat. Dann braucht es nur einen Marketingmann, der das als Kult anpreist und schon ist alles in Ordnung.

Sie tun halt ihren Dienst - mal mehr und mal weniger gut. Für ein Winterbike ausreichend aber für ein schönes Bike gibt es zum Glück Alternativen.


----------



## Orakel (2. November 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Sie tun halt ihren Dienst - mal mehr und mal weniger gut. Für ein Winterbike ausreichend aber für ein schönes Bike gibt es zum Glück Alternativen.


so siehts aus


----------



## Groudon (2. November 2016)

greyhoundart schrieb:


> Fährt jemand Syntace Megaforce 2.0 60mm und z.B. einen Carbon Vector 740 o. 760mm Rise 15mm 12°am Rotwild evtl. am R.R2 (eher CC/Trail als Race Einsatz)?



Ich fahre einen Syntace Vector Carbon 740 mm 12 Grad mit einem Canyon V14 Vorbau (davor Syntace Flatforce) an meinem R2 29 HT. Ich bin absolut zufrieden und außer wegen dem Gewicht sehe ich keinen Grund ihn zu tauschen!

Der Vorbau wird aber noch gegen einen leichteren getauscht - wohl den neuen Syntace Liteforce.


----------



## greyhoundart (2. November 2016)

ich fahre ja die eine Kiste Sommer wie Winter aber ich überlege ernsthaft mir einen zweiten LR Satz aus Carbon für den Sommer zu besorgen.
Der Fat Albert ist jetzt optimal wie ich finde! Super Grip und genug Reserven aber er kostet ziemlich an Watt oder bzw. mich einen Gang.
Im Sommer will ich so "schwer" nicht fahren jetzt ist es aber notwendig um sicher hoch und runter zu kommen.
Ständig die Reifen wechseln nervt mich wäre aber nötig. Mit Laub und etwas nassen Bedingungen kommen die 2.2er Marathon Reifen nicht so dolle klar. Noch nen Hirschen ...puh..und mein altes Bike im Winter...ne ne...zu unsicher mit den V Brakes...

Somit das macht ja rotwild alles richtig mit DT Swiss LR und da kann man was machen muss man aber nicht aber beim Vorbau und Lenker sollten sie sich schämen.
Das ist kein Kult sondern gehört nicht an so ein Bike. Hab mir mal die Tests angesehen und ich bau nun ASAP um. Selbst wenn bei mir die Belastungen nicht so hoch sind hatte ich schonmal das Gefühl da stimmt was nicht, d.h. die Klemmwirkung des Vorbaus war nicht ausreichend trotz richtigem Anzungsmoment.
Danke nochmal...

P.S. Im Winter fahre ich nicht im nassen Salzgemisch da ich nur 50m zum Trail hab...


----------



## at021971 (2. November 2016)

Sie hatten ja früher mal ihre eigenen Komponenten die optisch sehr ansprechend und qualitativ sehr hochwertig waren. Darauf angesprochen, warum sie es heute nicht mehr anbieten, sagten Ole Wittrock mir, dass es bei den Kunden nicht so ankommt und diese so eine Eigenmarke eher als minderwertig und billig wahrnehmen. So kam man auf darauf, auf einen bekannten Hersteller zu wechseln. Warum es aber gerade CB sein musste? Aber beim R.X1 FS und R.X2 FS ist man bei den teureren Modellen und beim R.G1 FS auch schon weg von CB und setzt Pro, also Shimano, ein.

Thomas


----------



## Vincy (2. November 2016)

Das hängt aber auch an der Di2, dass man da jetzt PRO Komponenten verwendet. Dort ist es besser integriert (Lenker, Vorbau).
http://www.pro-bikegear.com/global/en-gb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyhoundart (2. November 2016)

Ich kann das schon vestehen aber gerade im Bereich Lenker lässt sich doch mit dem eigenen Carbon Wissen was Tolles machen!?
Zudem wenn dann kann man doch auch gleich die besseren Teile anbieten zumindest in der Evo Version die ich hab (für die Einsteiger Version ok aber so für ein 6.500 Euro teuere Kiste...!?).
So ist es einfach ein kleiner Knick im Ruf und passt nicht zu dem so extrem stimmigen Teile/Rahmenmix und das wegen 100 Euro im EK Unterschied. Aber na ja ist Jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau...kann man löse tue ich und Schmeiß auch gleich den Sattel der bei mir knarzt und knackt weg...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. November 2016)

..Verwechslung..


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. November 2016)

greyhoundart schrieb:


> Ich kann das schon vestehen aber gerade im Bereich Lenker lässt sich doch mit dem eigenen Carbon Wissen was Tolles machen!?
> 
> .....und das wegen 100 Euro im EK Unterschied..



Trotz der Erfahrungen mit Carbon wird sich kein Nischenhersteller dazu überwinden, für die extrem kleinen Stückzahlen eigene Lenker zu entwickeln. Wenn, dann werden die Teile im besten Falle ( wenn überhaupt ) unter Vorgabe eigener Spezifikationen zugekauft. Und selbst dann werden diese Teile noch ausgetauscht, da die Wünsche und Anforderungen der Biker so verschieden sind.

100€ EK Unterschied....Im Automobilbau geht es um Cent hinter dem Komma. O.k. da stehen ganz andere Stückzahlen dahinter. Aber jeder Hersteller schaut, dass er so viel Ertrag wie möglich mit gerade so viel Einsatz wie nötig erzielt.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. November 2016)

Ich finde bei den meisten Hersteller, Rotwild ist da keine Ausnahme, den Teile-Mix für meine Bedürfnisse in keinster Weise stimmig.

So ist eine XT-Bremse am 26" E1 und G1 völlig fehl am Platz, alleine schon weil die Leitung beim Einfedern ständig am Rahmen schleift. Durch eine Saint kann dieses Problem aufgrund anderer Kabelführung komplett behoben werden, die kostet aber auch wieder ein paar Euro mehr.
Über DT-Swiss-Laufräder möchte ich mich gar nicht auslassen, die scheinen aber im Einkauf für die Hersteller extrem günstig zu sein. Einen anderen Grund wüsste ich nicht warum man die verbauen sollte und richtig gute Laufräder kosten halt zu viel für ein Fertig-Bike.
Den Sattel, Vorbau und Lenker sowie die Griffe kann man auch in den wenigsten Fällen gebrauchen oder nur, wenn man da schmerzbefreit ist und so gut wie alles nimmt was kommt 
Auch bei der Schaltung wäre für mich persönlich in der Enduro-Klasse nur 1x11 oder 2-fach mit Maßnahmen gegen den Kettenverlust eine stimmige Ausstattung. Von den vielen unbrauchbaren Luft-Federgabel (hat sich mit Pike & Co. und der neuen Fox 34 aber mittlerweile relativiert) gar nicht zu reden. Einzig den Fox Float X würde ich für den Enduro-Einsatz als stimmig ansehen, ansonsten wäre ein Fertig-Bike von Rotwild für mich ziemlich daneben, ganz besonders diejenigen aus der 26"-Ära.
Außer YT fällt mir leider kaum ein Hersteller ein, der wirklich durchweg keine Kompromisse bei den Teilen eingeht, denn bei denen ist alles absolut stimmig und man muss selbst als verwöhnter Biker nur wenig austauschen um damit glücklich zu sein.

Trotzdem macht es einfach mehr Spaß selbst aufzubauen und dann kann man auch wieder einen der optisch konkurrenzlosen Hirsch-Rahmen nehmen


----------



## greyhoundart (2. November 2016)

So hab nun mal die Teile gewechselt... irgendwas stimmt da ned... hab nen Cobalt 11 740er Lenker dran gehabt(Carbon)  mit aber einem 90mm Vorbau?! Dachte immer da sei ein Alu CB Lenker mit 80mm Vorbau dran. Na egal. Den Lenker kann man immer brauchen oder er geht in die Bucht und der Vorbau ist schon arg lang...das Bike ist jetzt viel agiler. Bin ja mal gespannt wie mir uphill mit dem 60mm Vorbau ergeht. Downhill müsste das Bike jetzt noch stabiler laufen dank 760mm und dem 60mm. Brauch nur noch einen Spacer da der Megaforce kürzer ist als der CB Mist.


----------



## Groudon (2. November 2016)

Klingt gut! Darf ich erfahren, welches Rad du besitzt von Rotwild?


----------



## Orakel (2. November 2016)

Nach seinem Bild zu Urteilen ein RR2


----------



## greyhoundart (2. November 2016)

Genau ein 2016 R.R2 FS Evo...bin ja mal gespannt wie ich mit dem 60mm klar komme Wenn es nicht passt kann ja wieder der 90mm dran aber der erste Eindruck ist deutlich agiler was mir so ein wenig fehlte. Hab das R.R2 auch in L mit nen 625 Oberrohr und ich bin 181cm gross.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. November 2016)

60mm sind schon sehr kurz. Fahre derzeit 66mm und finde das schon sehr direkt - aber gut. Die Höhe muss noch ein wenig abgestimmt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (2. November 2016)

Ich hatte erst den 55 mm Faltforce und jetzt einen 60 mm Canyon V14. Ich finde beides gut!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. November 2016)

Warum hast Du gewechselt?


----------



## Groudon (2. November 2016)

Für mich war das Cockpit zu tief. Aktuell ist der V14 positiv montiert und ich fühle mich damit sehr wohl.

Der Syntace Liteforce wird wegen dem Gewicht kommen (knapp die Hälfte).


----------



## greyhoundart (3. November 2016)

Ah sehr gut...danke für die Info und Bilder! Also Gianty du hast auch die Spacer einfach oben druff gesteckt? hatte das auch genau so vor. Höhe ist bei mir auch so ne Sache...habe jetzt unten einen 5er und 10er Spacer drin. Denke das passt schon recht gut. Ich sitze generell auf den Bike sehr weit hinten und uphill musste ich immer nach vorn. Ob das nun gut klappt werden wir sehen. Das sind eher meine Bedenken. Da der Druck auf das Vorderrad ggf. fehlt.

Die Direktheit war mir sehr wichtig da der 29'' Bock recht lang ist und schon recht heftig Nachdruck brauchte. Man hat das in Kehren sehr deutlich gemerkt. Auch wenn es mal schwierig auf dem Trail wurde und die Linienwahl keine Kompromisse zugelassen hat.
Bisher war das so... hat sich der Bock eingelockt ging es eben so wie er es dachte und eher nicht so wie ich das wollte. Da das Bike Fehler in der Linienwahl sehr gut verzeiht war das nicht soooo das Thema aber wird es wirklich mal gernzwertig möchte ich das so nicht haben.

Gut Vorteil... ich fahre meistens Kehren nun mit Umsetzen und achte sehr genau, dass der Bock die richtige Linie findet.

Auch Bunny Hob und "Springen" an sich war ned so dolle da ich das Vorderrad kaum hochbekommen hab. Hat schon viel Nachdruck gebraucht und wenn es mal schnell gehen musste war's ned optimal oder man nicht den Speed hatte war nur ein "Notfall" Drop drin. Ned schön mit einem 90mm Vorbau...muss der Popo schon weit nach hinten ohne über den Lenker zu gehen^^.
Jetzt müsste das besser sein. Hatte noch keine zeit zum Testen und ich werde mich erstmal eingewöhnen müssen.

P.S Hätte ich gewusst, dass es ein 90mm Vorbau ist hätte ich auch einen 70mm genommen^^ Ging von 80mm aus...


----------



## Groudon (3. November 2016)

Deine Beschreibung für das R2 29 Fully hat genau meine Bedenken bestätigt - es ist doch deutlich länger als mein R2 29 HT und das hat mich davon abgehalten.

Ich hoffe das nächste R2 29 Fully kommt mit deutlich kürzerem Hinterbau (435 mm) und somit einem besseren Radstand und *hoffentlich ohne* diesen Knick im Steuerrohr.


----------



## greyhoundart (3. November 2016)

Hab ja das R.R2 HT in der AMG Version aber ein wenig modifiziert (60mm Vorbau) probegefahren. Das war deutlich! direkter aber der Bock hat mir so in den Hintern getreten (und ich komme vom HT) das ich das FS genommen hab. Aber es ist eben seeeehhrrrr lang und deshalb auch jetzt der kurze Vorbau. Ohne halte ich persönlich es immer noch für ein extrem gutes Bike aber im S2 wirds eben spannend und wenn man keine perfekte Fahrtechnik und Linienführung hat wird man eher zum Passagier. Da ich weit von perfekter Fahrtechnik weg bin...erstmal AM Vorbau, kurze Geo, breiterer Lenker und im Werbst Winter Fat Albert 2.35er die ich für Trails absolut empfehlen kann. Auch hier waren die Race King 2.2er "spannend"...würde sagen wenn es etwas feucht mit Blättern und ein wenig Matsch ist wird es zusammen mit dem Vorbau und Lenker "lustig". Mir war das zu unsicher. Im Sommer alles ok und schöne Performance, ggf. noch Carbon LR aber jetzt ne ne...

P.S. Bin aber sicherlich nicht die normale Zielgruppe für das Bike. Fahre eher Trails will aber ein extrem leichtes Bike. Ein Rennen wird das Teil bei mir nie sehen und nach 2 Stunden bin ich komplett platt^^. bei mir gehen die Trails vom Haus fast direkt weg und ein Biker sagte mir vor kurzem er hat eine Liste mit 300! Trails (bis S3) im 20 Umkreis... das alles zwar bis max. 600m N.N. aber 800 - 1.200 Höhenmeter sind absolut kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (3. November 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Gestern noch das schöne Wetter genutzt und mit dem X1 6,5 h durch den Pfälzer Wald geknattert. Das Rädchen macht dort richtig Laune


..unscharfe Bilder von vorgestern kann ich auch. Beim mir kann man den Bikehersteller & Typ zumindest erahnen?!


 In Originalausstattung halbwegs fahrbar..30mm Vorbau & flache Front entschärft das hohe lange L-Oberrohr, mehr Felgen/Reifenbreite (MM2,35/HD2,25) und es geht nun Richtung schnellem spassigem Trailbike. Die originale Fox 32er Performance war ne Zumutung. Die neue 34er ist der Hammer ..wuff


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. November 2016)

Kann ja auch nichts dafür dass die Kollegen beim fotografieren so zittrig sind. Entspricht von der Qualität her immerhin elspü90% der meisten Urlaubsfotos ;-)

Zumindest lässt sich der spaßige Trail erahnen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. November 2016)

greyhoundart schrieb:


> Ah sehr gut...danke für die Info und Bilder! Also Gianty du hast auch die Spacer einfach oben druff gesteckt?



Das bleibt nicht so. Wenn die finale Höhe gefunden ist wird der Schaft passend gekürzt.


----------



## greyhoundart (3. November 2016)

Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich das wirklich mache... das letzte mal vor 20 Jahren habe ich das 15 Jahre lang bereut. Der Schaft war dann doch zu kurz und der Ritchey Vorbau ging gerade noch so drauf mit einem dring nötigen Spacer. 15mm haben mir gefehlt... 

Nachteil hat das ja bis auf die Optik keinen oder (sind ja insgesamt oben und unten genau 4cm bei mir)?


----------



## Orakel (3. November 2016)

Solange das Cockpit nicht fertig ist, gibt es das X2 in Homöopathische Dosen


----------



## at021971 (3. November 2016)

Bei den R.X2 FS Bildern könnte man gleich wieder schwach werden...aber erst muss das R.X1 FS endlich mal fertig werden, dann kann man über ein Weiteres nachdenken.

Welche Größe hast Du denn gekauft?

Thomas


----------



## Orakel (3. November 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Bei den R.X2 FS Bildern könnte man gleich wieder schwach werden...aber erst muss das R.X1 FS endlich mal fertig werden, dann kann man über ein Weiteres nachdenken.
> 
> Welche Größe hast Du denn gekauft?
> 
> Thomas


*M*


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. November 2016)

greyhoundart schrieb:


> Nachteil hat das ja bis auf die Optik keinen oder (sind ja insgesamt oben und unten genau 4cm bei mir)?



Da mein Bike und ich öfter mal unfreiwillig getrennte Wege gehen ist mir lieber dass nichts vorsteht wo das Gesicht einschlagen könnte. Ist eventuell reine Kopfsache. 

Fahre ein Bike durchaus mal 15 Jahre - aber nicht mit der gleichen Gabel


----------



## at021971 (3. November 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> *M*



OK, ich werde XL brauchen. Würde mal gerne sehen, wie dann der Dämpfer unter dem Oberrrohr liegt. Hoffentlich nicht so wie beim neuen R.C1 FS.

Thomas


----------



## greyhoundart (3. November 2016)

ja ja das R.X2 ist schon sehr geil aber jetzt ist erstmal das R.R2 da...hätte mir auch gefallen wäre aber nochmal nen Tausender teuerer gewesen.

Gianty... wir beide gehen auch öfters getrennte Wege und bisher sind immer eher die Finger, Knie, Schienbeine, Bauch, Hüfte im Weg wenn es um direkten Bike Kontakt geht. Meistens sind die Steinchen oder Wurzeln meine Freunde fürs Näschen. Das Bike liegt meistens wo anders. Meistens schaffe ich es noch das Bike kontrolliert zumindest abzulegen oder nach hinten abzusteigen aber wenn es komplett unerwartet und unkontrolliert ist kann man es nie sagen. Tut zumindest immer weh...Am DH und Enduro sind meistens die 1 cm oben normal (sind ja ca. +/- 8mm je 10mm Höhe "Vorbauflexibilität") um eben das Bike an die div. Strecken anpassen zu können. Somit einen 10er oben würde ich persönlich oben lassen. Zwei 10er wie bei dir evtl. nicht.
Kennt sich.damit jemand aus?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. November 2016)

@Orakel

Ist die Folie am Oberrohr als Schutz zu sehen? Ein ACROS Block Lock Steuersatz ist sein Geld wert! Dann passiert im Falle eines Falles nichts.

@greyhoundart

Was gibt es da auszukennen  . 10mm oberhalb des Vorbaus sind doch in Ordnung. Dann hat man noch Luft für Anpasungen.


----------



## Orakel (3. November 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> @Orakel
> 
> Ist die Folie am Oberrohr als Schutz zu sehen? Ein ACROS Block Lock Steuersatz ist sein Geld wert! Dann passiert im Falle eines Falles nichts.


Die Folie war schon draufgeklebt,denke es ist als Schutz gegen Brems/Schalthebel Kontakt


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. November 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> @Orakel
> 
> Ist die Folie am Oberrohr als Schutz zu sehen? Ein ACROS Block Lock Steuersatz ist sein Geld wert! Dann passiert im Falle eines Falles nichts.



Aber unbedingt drauf achten, dass man den Neuen mit den kugelförmigen Polymeren bekommt. Mit der Vorgänger-Variante hatte ich bereits mehrfach Probleme mit den Polymeren, weil die aufgrund ihrer Form sehr empfindlich sind. Der neue Block-Lock ist aber eine gute und empfehlenswerte Sache.


----------



## greyhoundart (4. November 2016)

ok Danke also 10mm sind so wie ich dachte ok. Dann werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich die Gabel nicht kürzen da es bei mir die 10mm sein werden.
Ihr fahrt alle den Arcos Block. Bei mir ist zwischen Bremshebel und Oberrohr platz so dass im Fall des Falles der Bremshebel durchschwingen kann. Finger dazwischen... ja glaub das kann sein das ich das vor ner Woche hatte bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es nicht durch den Aufprall passiert ist. Zumindest ist der linke Bremsfinger verstaucht.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. November 2016)

10mm sind kein Problem, würde ich an deiner Stelle auch so lassen, falls du die Gabel doch irgendwann wechselst oder verkaufst.

Den Acros BL fahre ich persönlich, weil ich es wirklich hasse wenn der Lenker durchdreht (auch wenn das im Idealfall nur gedehnte Leitungen zur Folge hat) und weil ich mir auf einem sehr, sehr steilen Trail beim kontrollierten Abstieg das Bein zwischen Lenker und Oberrohr fast gequetscht habe. Das kann einem alles mit BL nicht mehr passieren und du hast für alle fahrbaren Spitzkehren genug Luft beim Lenkwinkel. Der einzige Nachteil ist daher der Anschaffungspreis


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2016)

Ich frage mich manchmal, wie man in der Theorie die Länge eines Vorbaus bestimmen kann?
Und dann noch die Höhe dazu?

Je nach Lenkerkröpfung und Rise  kann er die Vorbaulänge um 50mm variieren.
Und dann spielt es sogar noch eine Rolle, wo die Kröpfung und Rise am Lenker liegen.

Ich kann nur raten, den Lenker OHNE hinzusehen (und die Bremse zu berühren) passend drehen.
Dann fahren- fahren- fahren...

Und zwar solange, bis die Gewichtsverlagerung so ist, dass Vorder- und Hinterrad gleichzeitig ausbrechen.
Dabei daran ist die Balance zwischen der Federung hinten und vorne natürlich auch beteiligt.
Und erst wenn das wirklich nicht klappt, dann den Vorbau tauschen.
Für mich habe ich z. B. bemerkt, dass 5mm in der Vorbauhöhe einen merklichen Unterschied ausmachen.

Und irgendwann muss man sich mal von der ganzen Theorie lösen und sich um die Fahrtechnik kümmern.
Ich habe für mich endlich eine Kurve gefunden, die ich fast immer sauber übers Hinterrad fahren kann, hurra- da geht mir einer bei ab.
Leider gibt es noch mehr Kurven auf der Welt.....


----------



## greyhoundart (4. November 2016)

@ Rocky: Genau das kannst du und ich zumindest  nicht in der Theorie erledigen. Aber das Thema ist noch viel komplexer da das gesamte Fahrwerk auch noch eine entscheidende Rolle spielt (was bei den meisten auch nicht optimal eingestellt ist und was sich auch je nach Außentemperatur auch noch verändert).

Deshalb kannst du erstmal nur "raten". Bei mir war klar das Bike ist mit 90mm + Cobalt 11 einfach zu wenig agil. Das wusste ich schon vorher (hatte auch noch ein AM 27,5er in M im Auge was aber dann doch zu hibbelig und vor allem zu schwer war)  und der Test mit dem R.R2 HT mit einem 60mm + Vector war sehr vielversprechend. Somit erstmal tauschen. Ob nun 70mm oder gar 50mm Vorbau?! k.a. werden wir sehen. Ob nun ein 10mm unten ein 5mm unten oder wie jetzt ein 10er und ein 5er?! k.a. ich denke es wird ein 5mm unten werden, d.h. Vorbau jetzt + 8mm "in der Länge" wären dann ca. 68mm.  Das liegt aber wie du schon sagst auch am Lenker der mit 12° stärker nach hinten gebogen ist als der Cobal 11.

Und die Theorie ist mir ja fern aber das Bike ist dennoch zu wenig agil und das will ich wegbekommen...

Fahrtechnik... ja das ist eh das entscheidende aber letztendlich kommt auch das nur durch Üben, Üben, Üben d.h. fahren und immer neue Trails ausprobieren. Nur wenn das richtig Spaß machen soll muss dein Kopf frei sein, d.h. du solltest nicht das Gefühl haben es stört dich was am Bike.Und die Spitzkehren sind natürlich ein Thema aber wie ich schon sagte versetze ich da jetzt auch schon recht gut das Hinterrad da der Bock eh nicht rum wollte. Aber im steilen Trail mit bösen und zu großen Steinen ist ein CC Bike das sich gerne mal selber die Linie sucht nicht so schön. Da wo ich derzeit fahr ist eine Strecke dabei wo die Jungs ab 160mm v/h viele mit 180 -200mm stehen...Reserven wie beim trail oder Am Bike haste eher ned...Klar... ein Trail Bike würde ggf. besser zu mir passen aber die waren mir alle zu schwer oder zu teuer. Und das R.X2 gab es damals noch ned


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. November 2016)

Ich finde das Thema Lenkerposition ebenfalls eine Wissenschaft für sich.
Bei meinem schmalen Monkey Bar mit 720 mm, da habe ich mit der Position keine Probleme, solange der Winkel der Bremsen halbwegs passt.
Bei dem Lenker "Renthal Fat Bar" in 780 mm, da musste ich auf einen halben Millimeter genau positionieren und es fühlt sich trotzdem schlechter an beim Fahren.
Ich habe aber keine Ahnung ob es tatsächlich nur an der Breite liegt oder halt doch an der Form des Lenkers bzw. Kröpfung, wobei der Rise beider Lenker ungefähr vergleichbar im Bereich von ca. 20 - 25 mm liegt.
Insofern hilft halt doch nur Probieren verschiedener Varianten, wenn man das Optimum erreichen möchte


----------



## greyhoundart (4. November 2016)

Ja so ist es auch... kannst du nie vorher sagen. Und selbst wenn du denkst es passt in der Hofeinfahrt kann es am Trail richtig übel sein.
Wichtig ist mir immer das das Grundgefühl schon beim Aufsteigen sehr gut ist. Platz nehmen wohlfühlen. Dann hat man zumindest das richtige Bike. Alles andere ist dann meist eine Sache der Fahrtechnik, der Entwicklung und der Trails die man fährt. Bin mit meiner alten Kiste nie die Trails gefahren die mir heute Spaß machen. Fahrtechnik ist nun komplett anders (aktive Position...). Heute würde ich mir das R.X2 ansehen aber nun ja das wusste ich noch nicht vor 6 Monaten...Somit ich denke da ändert sich viel.

Was aber egal wie Mist zu sein scheint sind die CB Teile. Der Lenkertest vom Cobalt 11 ist erschreckend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2016)

Dass man sich bei Rotwild endlich mal von dem CB Kram trennen sollte sehe ich auch so.

Das sind zwar Bauteile die man austauschen kann, aber sowas direkt bei einem ohnehin nicht günstigen Bike bewirkt eine unnötige Hemschwelle zu sagen "haben will!".
Es muss aber sicher kein hochgehyptes Synatce Zeug sein.


----------



## greyhoundart (4. November 2016)

Ob nun Synatce oder was anders... wichtig ist eben das die Qualität passt und wenn man selbst schon denk irgendwas passt da nicht (wie bei mir) und dann auch noch einen Testbericht dazu liest sollte man sich einfach im P/L das für sich selbst optimalste aussuchen.
Damit hatte ich immer die besten Erfahrungen.

Und genau das mit dem neuen Bike und eher nicht sooo dollen Teilen sehe ich auch so. Das passt nicht zum sonst stimmigen Bild. XTR Kurbel und dann so was? Der Sattel ist auch ne Sache für sich...passt nicht oder sagen wir mal so passt farblich aber sonst nicht. Mein alter Sattel ist ähnlich schwer und hat mich 20 Jahre begleitet. Der hier ist nach 6 Monaten nervig. Knarrzt, löst sich immer wieder... ne ne. Aber ok das nächste mal kaufe ich mir auch nur einen Rahmen und bau wieder selber auf. Konnte dieses mal nur keine Teile von meinem alten Bike verwenden...


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2016)

Zu den Testergebnissen muss man natürlich mal genauer hinterfragen, wer seine Testmaschinen zur Verfügung gestellt hat .

Und eine Carbonstange für über 200,-€ --- naja, wers braucht.
Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren einen RaceFace und werfe ihn regelmäßig in den Wald, er hält...

PS: Den Syntace Megaforce 2 hat man mal für 19,-€ bekommen. War eben ein Cube Label drauf.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. November 2016)

Ich darf vielleicht noch anmerken, dass es auch einen großen Unterschied macht, ob man 2h oder 6h+ Tour oder sogar Rennen fährt und wie das Gelände aussieht. Auf CC-Strecken kann ich extreme Überhöhungen fahren, da es dort oftmals sehr steil ist. 8h möchte ich so auf keinen Fall fahren.

An meinem Race-HT R2 habe ich eine andere Überhöhung als am Langstrecken-Fully C1. Lediglich die Vorbaulänge wird mit der Zeit ein festes Maß ergeben.

Jeder hat da seine eigenen Befinden und Fahrstile.

Am Enduro sieht es wieder ganz anders aus, da sich hier die Anforderungen völlig unterscheiden. Das dient ( in meinem Fall ) nur zum bergab knattern.


----------



## greyhoundart (4. November 2016)

@ Rocky: Ja wenn man Zeit hat und genau sucht findet man immer ein Schnäppchen. 200 Euro... der Lenker lag bei 180 Euro was für mich ok ist und den Vorbau. Tja shit aber nun ist es schon da...letztendlich ist das komplette Zeug absolut überteuert. Wenn man mal bei Ali etwas schaut findet man die Wahrheit... Lenker+Vorbau+Sattelstütze+Sattel aus Carbon 39 Euro. Beim Sattel hab ich jetzt auch einen Chinaböller bis ich mir sicher bin was ich da will aber beim Lenker und Vorbau hört es bei mir auf. Wenn da was ist legt es dich sauber aufs Näschen...
Deshalb ich spar auch gern... überleg mir auch LR aus Carbon ex China aber muss man nicht immer so machen...und viele der anderen Hersteller kaufen ja ex China das Zeug und nudeln es nur durch die QS/QM. Somit endloses Thema...wie beim MTB auch üblich...

@ Gianty: Ich fahr eher Trails als CC Strecken...keine Rennen ca. 2-3h dafür aber recht heftig hoch und runter...wie gesagt in dem einen Abschnitt stehen die Jungs mit den Enduro und DH Maschinen. Den fahr ich nur runter alles andere wäre viel zu gefährlich wegen Gegenverkehr...Nur ein Mädel hab ich da mal mit einem CC Racer runterprügeln sehen...ich lass die Sprünge teilweise aus...die ist die gefahren und wie...ist jetzt nicht der Gardasee aber ich würde mal sagen die Abschnitte sind teilweise (Steine sind aber hier Basalt) ähnlich nur die extrem steilen und engen Spitzkehren fehlen. Bei uns hier kannst du es dir aussuchen... S1 - S3 oder Waldautobahn, gebaute DH Strecke(n)...Wanderwege mit Beiwerk (Wanderer)...Straße...Wiese... Rampen und Dirt Park...alles im 20 km Radius...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. November 2016)

greyhoundart schrieb:


> ...ist jetzt nicht der Gardasee aber ich würde mal sagen die Abschnitte sind teilweise (Steine sind aber hier Basalt) ähnlich nur die extrem steilen und engen Spitzkehren fehlen. Bei uns hier kannst du es dir aussuchen... S1 - S3 oder Waldautobahn, gebaute DH Strecke(n)...Wanderwege mit Beiwerk (Wanderer)...Straße...Wiese... Rampen und Dirt Park...alles im 20 km Radius...



Du scheinst bei mir um die Ecke zu wohnen 
Habe hier auch alle Möglichkeiten in kleinem Umkreis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyhoundart (4. November 2016)

Nur du hast 3 Bikes^^ich nur eines...gibt schon schöne MTB Gebiete hier in DE...aber ich habe keine langen Anstiege oder hohe Berge. Bei 600 m über N.N ist schluss...


----------



## dopero (4. November 2016)

Die Wahl von CB ist eine Sache, die Teileauswahl aus dem Portfolio wieder eine ganz andere. Bei meinem X flog nach der ersten Fahrt der Carbonlenker aus der XC Serie von CB raus. So ein Teil hat an einem Trailbike imho nichts verloren. Seit dem fährt sich das Rad auch richtig direkt und spurtreu, kein wunder bei dem Flex des Carbonlenkers.


----------



## Groudon (4. November 2016)

Vlt sollten wir Rotwild mal eine Kopie der Gespräche hier schicken, wenn sie nicht mitlesen. Das würde Wunder tun.


----------



## 123disco (4. November 2016)

@Greyhound *..*mit dem China-Zeug wäre ich vorsichtig. Es gibt einiges was nur umgelabelt wird (zB. viele Pedale kommen ursprünglich von XPEDO), aber es gibt auch immer mehr Kopien. Mir ist ein Vorbau mal komplett weggebogen..hätte geschworen, daß es 100% ein ungelabelter FUNN war, aber nach erstem Sturz, war er komplett krumm. 
Warum sich Chinacarbonsattel beim Bruch in den Wertesten bohren, wenn es immer wieder Klassiker wie Selle SLR günstig gibt?

Das effektivste Gewichtstuning betreibt man eh nicht am Bike ;-)


----------



## Orakel (4. November 2016)

ist ne Knifflige Angelegenheit  Vorbaulänge/Lenkerbreite+ Rise nach hinten/oben gebogen richtig auszuwählen. Habe an meinen R.R2FS (26zöllig) auch diversere Vorbaulängen ausprobiert und mit Lenkern rumexperimentiert, so dass die schmerzen in den Handgelenken/Rücken weg waren.
Hat Zeit und € gekostet 
Wenn man lang genug  in dem Metier unterwegs ist, hat man über die Jahre einen gewissen Erfahrungsschatz angesammelt, was was bewirkt und welche Auswirkungen es hat. Oder die Kumpel probieren zuerst etwas "neues"aus und profitiert davon.
Deshalb gibt es für das X2 eine Acroskombi mit 60mm Vorbaulänge (CB 65mm)und 780mm breitem Carbonlenker (CB 740), mal gucken wie sich das schlägt


----------



## Maledivo (4. November 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> Deshalb gibt es für das X2 eine Acroskombi mit 60mm Vorbaulänge (CB 65mm)und 780mm breitem Carbonlenker (CB 740), mal gucken wie sich das schlägt



Da bin ich mal gespannt! Wollte damals dieses Kombi auch kaufen - war in meiner Bestellzeit nicht lieferbar und es wurde Megaforce 2 (40 mm) und RaceFace Atlas 785 mm.

CB kommt mir nicht mehr am Rad! Hatte an meinem C1 viele CB Parts montiert - bis als am Vorbau (Iodine 1) ein Riss entstanden ist. Jedoch wurde das Rad 2 Jahren mit seinem 120 mm an Strecken bewegt wo ich jetzt mit E1 ballere.

Wann kommen die Bilder??? Ist der Lenker schon eingetroffen?


----------



## Orakel (4. November 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Wann kommen die Bilder??? Ist der Lenker schon eingetroffen?


Durch den Feiertag hatte Acros am Montag zu.
Morgen könnte er evtl. kommen, bei der Post weiß man das ja nie sogenau


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. November 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..unscharfe Bilder von vorgestern kann ich auch. Beim mir kann man den Bikehersteller & Typ zumindest erahnen?!



Das Bild von der Pfalz wurde gerade mal 1 Tag vorher aufgenommen . Hab dem Kollegen mitgeteilt dass er das Handy beim fotografieren nicht 2m von sich weg halten muss.

Auf Deine berechtigte Beschwerde hin hier 2 Bilder, die ich vor kurzem von meinem ROTWILD-verrückten Bekannten gemacht habe ( Er hat den mega ROTWILD geschmückten und urgemütlichen Keller mit noch mehr Hirschen drin als ich... ). 
Hoffe dass Bikehersteller und der lustige Kollege deutlicher erkennbar sind . 
Freue mich immer über ROTWILD - Rädchen in freier Wildbahn.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt! Wollte damals dieses Kombi auch kaufen - war in meiner Bestellzeit nicht lieferbar und es wurde Megaforce 2 (40 mm) und RaceFace Atlas 785 mm.
> 
> CB kommt mir nicht mehr am Rad! Hatte an meinem C1 viele CB Parts montiert - bis als am Vorbau (Iodine 1) ein Riss entstanden ist. Jedoch wurde das Rad 2 Jahren mit seinem 120 mm an Strecken bewegt wo ich jetzt mit E1 ballere.
> 
> Wann kommen die Bilder??? Ist der Lenker schon eingetroffen?


Du musst  materialschonenender fahren


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Das Bild von der Pfalz wurde gerade mal 1 Tag vorher aufgenommen . Hab dem Kollegen mitgeteilt dass er das Handy beim fotografieren nicht 2m von sich weg halten muss.
> 
> Auf Deine berechtigte Beschwerde hin hier 2 Bilder, die ich vor kurzem von meinem ROTWILD-verrückten Bekannten gemacht habe ( Er hat den mega ROTWILD geschmückten und urgemütlichen Keller mit noch mehr Hirschen drin als ich... ).
> Hoffe dass Bikehersteller und der lustige Kollege deutlicher erkennbar sind .
> ...


Sag dem Kollegen mal dass er am Bike sitzt, und nicht am Klo . ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. November 2016)

Hoffe dass wir in seinem Alter überhaupt noch auf dem Bike sitzen. 

Dafür dass er nie Fahrtechnik übt finde ich es toll wie er das macht. Ist für ihn eine sehr große Herausforderung.


----------



## 123disco (5. November 2016)

..für so eine Strecke und  federwegsbefreiten Carbon-Racer ist das doch 1A urologische Haltung! (und Top Fotos;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. November 2016)

Und die aufgeblasenen Backen?
Ich will dem Mann nix,  ist mir aber direkt durch den Kopf geschossen .


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. November 2016)

An der Stelle sind selbst erfahrene Jungs ins straucheln geraten.
Gerade die aufgeblasenen Backen machen das Bild so interessant.

Ihr müsstet ihn persönlich kennen, dann wäre das besser verständlich. Wenn wir mal eine gemeinsame Runde hinbekommen bring ich ihn mit - uns wird bestimmt nicht langweilig werden....

Mich wundert es auch manchmal, in welcher Haltung sich einige CC-Kollegen in die Abfahrten wagen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. November 2016)

Bei der Geometrie mancher CC-Feilen (steiler Lenkwinkel, langer Vorbau) und bei den dort verbauten, alten Luftgabel, die gerne durch den mittleren Federweg durchrauschen, da kannst du eigentlich nicht in korrekter Position fahren, wenn du nicht über den Lenker gehen willst.

Respekt, dass der Kollege sowas mit seinem Radl macht, für mich wäre das komplett spaßbefreit mit einem Mountainbike, bei dem so eine Abfahrt dem Ritt auf der Rasierklinge gleicht.

Allerdings würde ich ihm dringend empfehlen der Sattel komplett abzusenken, sonst tut man sich beim Balancieren noch schwerer als eh schon.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. November 2016)

Ist zwar OT aber zum Vergleich die Haltung zweier fahrtechnisch sehr versierten Kollegen an der gleichen Stelle.

In einem CC Rennen wird nicht mal eben angehalten, Sattel abgesenkt und abgefahren. Da gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten: fahren oder schieben - manchmal eine Umfahrung, die es hier auch gab.


----------



## greyhoundart (5. November 2016)

Also ich hab die Klohaltung ja auch noch gelernt und wenn man auf einer Rennfeile sitzt und der Sattel und Stütze einfach fix ist (Zeit) kannst du über die aktive Position nur eine gewisse Steilheit bewältigen. Dannach sitzte hinten oder schiebste. Ich musse dieses Jahr die moderne Fahrtechnik komplett neu lernen. Mit meinem alten HT und dem 120mm Vorbau aber mit 9,5 kg (und das vor 20 Jahren schon!) das ich bis das R.R2 einzog gefahen hab war so einiges anders. Einige Strecken gingen einfach nicht ohne Kribblen. Diese Stecken fahr ich heute mit modernen Bike, Fahrtechnik und absenkbarer Stütze nur mit einem Lächeln.
Somit Respekt an den Kollegen!

Kurz zum neuen Vorbau den ich heute ausgefüht habe. Das R.R2 ist uphill nur ein wenig schlechter (Vorderad ging an einer Stelle hoch konnte ich aber über die Technik kompensieren) aber das Bike ist viel direkter und das hilft auch uphill gerade an technisch schweren Stellen. Hab da so eine Stelle trocken kein Thema aber nass bin ich sie heute zum erste mal hochgekommen ohne Probleme. Somit normales Uphill maybe etwas schlechter aber im Trail besser.
Eine Spitzkehre die sehr eng ist da war uphill der Lenker minimal im Weg aber so in der direkten Linie bin ich das Teil auch noch nie gefahren.

Downhill eh besser war schon sehr viel stimmiger und die Linien konnte man perfekt setzen.
D.h. Auswahl und Länge waren richtig. Passt würde ich sagen!


----------



## 123disco (6. November 2016)

..das Kuhfutter & die Zuschauer werden da nicht ohne Grund sein 

Und von Schienenbeinen her, ist der zweite Fahrer  auch nicht erfahrungsfrei im Flatpedalgebrauch


----------



## Orakel (6. November 2016)

Gestern um halber 3e der Händler angerufen Lenker ist grad mit der Post gekommen 
Daten:
Vorbau 60mm 0° 149gr.
Lenker 780mm 8°Back/5°Upsweep 200gr.
35mm Klemmung 
Markierungen auf dem Lenker zum einfacheren Ausrichten wäre klasse, da ist noch Luft nach oben.
Verarbeitung des Lenkers ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (6. November 2016)

@Gianty 
Coole Bilder, ja so geht CC oder XC; den Sattel oben und immer schön mit den Backen pusten. Wer schonmal mit 2,2" breiten Plastikreifen und Freinripp-Profil unter Rennbedigungen durch schmierige Steinfelder geschlittert ist, kennt den Gesichtsausdruck.


----------



## Orakel (6. November 2016)

Sotelle, jetzt bin ich a bissle weiter wegganga


----------



## Orakel (6. November 2016)

Lenkerhöhe und Position(Lenkerenden) ist noch nicht Final


----------



## Maledivo (6. November 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> Lenkerhöhe und Position(Lenkerenden) ist noch nicht FinalAnhang anzeigen 544277



Sehr schönes Bike!!! Farbkombi 1a 

Zum Glück bin ich treu, sonst hätte ich es auch geholt


----------



## at021971 (6. November 2016)

Sehr schönes Bike und farblich ein sehr stimmiger Aufbau. Da wirken die Fox Performance Parts wertiger als die Factory Kashima Versionen.

Thomas


----------



## XDennisX (6. November 2016)

Sehr schönes Bike!! Da keine Pedale montiert sind, muss es wohl Liebe auf den ersten Blick gewesen sein.... "wer sein Fahrrad liebt, der schiebt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (6. November 2016)

War einfacher zu Transportieren 
Es kommen die XTR Trailpedale vom X1 dran


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. November 2016)

Sehr hübsch 

Der Lenker sieht mächtig breit aus. Damit würdest Du auf den Trails in der Pfalz einige Bäume fällen.

Musst mal berichten wie sich die Kombination Lenker/Vorbau in der Praxis schlägt. Schade dass gerade jetzt das Wetter umschlägt.


----------



## the donkey (6. November 2016)

Auf die Erfahrungen mit Lenker/Vorbau bin ich auch gespannt 
Fahr die gleiche Kombi am E1


----------



## Orakel (6. November 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch
> 
> Der Lenker sieht mächtig breit aus. Damit würdest Du auf den Trails in der Pfalz einige Bäume fällen.
> 
> Musst mal berichten wie sich die Kombination Lenker/Vorbau in der Praxis schlägt. Schade dass gerade jetzt das Wetter umschlägt.


Wenn ein Kumpel nicht den gleich breiten Lenker fahren würde hätte ich einen schmäleren verbaut. 
Von daher weiß ich dass es drunterrein etwas knäpplich wird auf unseren Trails,aber es geht


----------



## MB-Locke (6. November 2016)

Sehr geiles Bike und ein stimmiger Aufbau! 

Ich bin gespannt, wann wir den ersten gemeinsamen Ritt vornehmen können


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. November 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> Wenn ein Kumpel nicht den gleich breiten Lenker fahren würde hätte ich einen schmäleren verbaut.
> Von daher weiß ich dass es drunterrein etwas knäpplich wird auf unseren Trails,aber es geht



Würde auch gerne mal solch eine Breite probieren. Das bekomme ich mit dem Abschätzen an engen Stellen aber nicht hin.


----------



## Orakel (6. November 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Würde auch gerne mal solch eine Breite probieren. Das bekomme ich mit dem Abschätzen an engen Stellen aber nicht hin.


Ich bin auch Mal gespannt wie das wird


----------



## Orakel (6. November 2016)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Bike und ein stimmiger Aufbau!
> 
> Ich bin gespannt, wann wir den ersten gemeinsamen Ritt vornehmen können
> 
> ...


Buhh, bei dem Wetterumschwung der ansteht.
Zuerst steht Fahrwerksabstimmung,richtige Sitzposition finden und Bremsen einbremsen an.


----------



## the donkey (6. November 2016)

Ich war positiv überrascht bin deshalb auf die Erfahrungen gespannt 
Komm von  Thomson  Vorbau/Lenker Kombi welche ich am anderen Rad fahre und nicht schlecht finde


----------



## greyhoundart (7. November 2016)

ja Wetter ist nicht so dolle... war gestern noch draußen und hatte den ersten Schnee im Gesicht...ne ne...
Lenkerbreite ist immer so ne Sache...wir haben hier auch zwei Stellen die sind ab 760mm sehr spannend und mit 800mm faktisch unfahrbar. 
Ist immer ne Sache wie oft so eine Stelle vorhanden ist. Wenn der gesamte Trail sehr eng ist würde ich eher 680mm fahren. Wenn das schon knapp wird...k.a. Dirt Bike, BMX??  Ist wie alles immer ein Kompromiss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (7. November 2016)

... Oder Ihr müsst nach Koblenz kommen. Hier fühlen die Lenkerbreite zwischen 785 und 800 mm am wohlsten.

Es gibt zwar einige Stellen wo ganz eng ist, aber damit kommen alle durch.

Die Bäumen hier sind so freundlich dass sie uns Biker Plätze geben . Manchmal wollen sie von uns umgearmt werden.


----------



## Andi_72 (7. November 2016)

Du meinst das Forstamt rodet nur deshalb so gründlich, damit wir mit den breiten Lenkern durchkommen?


----------



## Maledivo (7. November 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Du meinst das Forstamt rodet nur deshalb so gründlich, damit wir mit den breiten Lenkern durchkommen?



Neeeeeeeiiinnnnn, sonst haben wir keine Trails mehr. Sie dürfen gerne die Laub wegräumen, falls sie Arbeit brauchen


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (7. November 2016)

Wie man mit 800 mm nicht speziell für Freeride/Downhill hergestellte Natur-Trails fahren kann, das ist mir auch ein Rätsel.
Früher haben wir sogar unsere 640er Lenker noch auf beiden Seiten zugeschnitten, damit wir auch im Gestrüpp noch überall durchkommen.
Mittlerweile ist für mich persönlich 720 mm ideal, bei 780 mm bin ich mehrmals an Zäunen hängen geblieben und finde das auch ehrlich gesagt anatomisch nicht besonders angenehm, außer man hat echt so breite Schultern


----------



## Maledivo (7. November 2016)

Da bin ich nur einmal am Gardasee (Naverne Trail, ganz am Anfang, da wollen zwei dünne Bäume mich unbedingt umarmen) hängengeblieben, aber sonst bin ich überall mit 785er durchgekommen.

Ich komme vom 740 mm und bei 785 mm fühle ich am wohlsten.

Jeder soll mit seiner Breite zufrieden sein, von mir aus auch 480 mm .


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. November 2016)

Bei einem 785er Carbonlenker was abschneiden?
Viel zu teuer, bleibt dran.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. November 2016)

Habe auf der Routinerunde in der Pfalz mit 680mm schon mehrmals schmerzhafte Erfahrungen machen müssen.
Irgendwer hat die Bäume auf den Trails enger gepflanzt bzw. sind sie auch nach/trotz mehrmaligem Kontakt nicht weiter auseinander gerückt.
Und die Felsen hat auch einer näher zusammengestellt


----------



## TrailProf (7. November 2016)

@Orakel 
Glückwunsch, viel Spaß mit dem neuen Hirschen.
Da es leider keinen "Will ich auch haben" Button gibt, hab ich "gefällt mir" geklickt.
Mit der schwarzen Gabel, der Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi sieht das sehr sehr geil aus.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. November 2016)

@Orakel 
Schickes Bike, beim nächten Rotwildtreffen stehst du damit Start, ist das klar!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Locke (7. November 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @Orakel
> Schickes Bike, beim nächten Rotwildtreffen stehst du damit Start, ist das klar!!!




Ich hoffe sehr, dass wir da zu zweit anreisen können!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. November 2016)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr, dass wir da zu zweit anreisen können!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Soviel ihr wollt, das ist doch klar....


----------



## Orakel (7. November 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @Orakel
> Schickes Bike, beim nächten Rotwildtreffen stehst du damit Start, ist das klar!!!


immer der Druck 
@MB-Locke
gugga wir dass wir es hinbekommen


----------



## Orakel (7. November 2016)

Zum erstenmal  in freier Wildbahn .
Nur Kurz ausprobiert um zuschauen ob alles passt, in der MotoGP würde man von einer Installationsrunde sprechen 
Was soll ich sagen das Grinsen im Gesicht wollte gar nimmer wech 
Hätte nie gedacht dass es sooo leicht auf Asphalt rollt, Wurzeln überrollt es leichter, ich sitze super Angenehm im Bike.
Lenkerbreite fühlte sich Angenehm zum Lenken an, Luftdruck in der Gabel und Dämpfer waren fürs erste oke, an der Zugstufe muss ich noch rumspielen.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (7. November 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> Sotelle, jetzt bin ich a bissle weiter wegganga Anhang anzeigen 544269Anhang anzeigen 544270 Anhang anzeigen 544271Anhang anzeigen 544272



Tolles Bike!

Viel Spass damit und immer ne Handvoll
Luft im Reifen

Bring doch bitte auch ein paar Fahrberichte.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. November 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> Zum erstenmal  in freier Wildbahn .
> Nur Kurz ausprobiert um zuschauen ob alles passt, in der MotoGP würde man von einer Installationsrunde sprechen
> Was soll ich sagen das Grinsen im Gesicht wollte gar nimmer wech
> Hätte nie gedacht dass es sooo leicht auf Asphalt rollt, Wurzeln überrollt es leichter, ich sitze super Angenehm im Bike.
> Lenkerbreite fühlte sich Angenehm zum Lenken an, Luftdruck in der Gabel und Dämpfer waren fürs erste oke, an der Zugstufe muss ich noch rumspielen.Anhang anzeigen 544666



Schickes Bike. Super stimmiger Aufbau.
Kompliment.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (7. November 2016)

@All
Danke 
Noch kurz Daten was Gewichtstechnisch auf der Strecke blieb beim "Umbau"
CB Lenker/Vorbau -Acros Lenker/Vorbau= -82gr.
Disc 180 IceTec-203 IceTec=+36gr.(brauch vom Gewicht her keine 203er Disc aber Reserven tun immer gut )
Mein Ziel ist an der 12,0Kg Grenze zu Kratzen.
Normalerweise hau ich zuerst die Serienschläuche raus, weil die Sackschwer sind, *aber* da Conti RS Mischungen drauf sind getrau ich mir das wegen der Pannenanfälligkeit nicht.
Nächstes soll es dann noch nen leichteren LRsatz geben um an die 12,0Kg zukommen.
Fahrberichte werden folgen, bei der Wetterlage kann das dauern


----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. November 2016)

Bei welchem Gewicht bist denn aktuell?


----------



## Orakel (7. November 2016)

12,369Kg


----------



## the donkey (7. November 2016)

LRS könnt ich Dir helfen eventuell ist aber Boost oder?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (8. November 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> 12,369Kg



Na dann sind die 12 kg doch zu packen.


----------



## greyhoundart (8. November 2016)

Unter 12 kg sind schon sehr gut aber dann nur mit " tubless Sommerbereifung" und Carbon LRS oder?

Letztendlich ist der Rahmen und die Gabel deutlich schwerer beim R.X2 als beim R.R2 oder?
Aber der Unterschied ist wirklich nicht so viel...
Derzeit liegt mein R.R2 mit den Fat Albert und noch den schweren EVO Teilen mbei geschätzt ca. 11,5 kg. Hab aber keine Waage...

Mit den Race King tubless und carbon LRS + XTR Kassette + ggf. Umbau auf einfach (brauch glaube ich nicht mehr) müsste man das R.R2 auf 10,3 -10,5 kg bekommen. Macht aber im Winter keinen Sinn da bei den Bedingungen kaum fahrbar auf Trails und natürlich der Dreck und Schlamm...


----------



## Orakel (8. November 2016)

@the donkey 
Boost. Habe schon Kontakt zu einem LRbauer hier aus dem Forum aufgenommen,bei dem habe ich meine letzten zwei LRsätze machen lassen und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
@greyhoundart 
Klassischer LRsatz Carbon ist mir an dieser stelle zuhype.
Mein R.R.2FS (26zoll) bringt es aktuell auf 10,50kg


----------



## greyhoundart (8. November 2016)

Carbon LR sind normalerweise schon recht solide aber klar sooo den Unterschied macht das kaum.
Beim R.R2 FS lag ich ja damit gar ned so falsch guck an...krieg ich anscheinend da hin wo es hin soll...

Bin ja echt ein wenig neidisch auf das schöne R.X2^^

Zum Fox Fahrwerk. Also ich bin mehr als zufrieden. Wunderbar selbst mit meinem 120/115er Fahrwerk.


----------



## at021971 (8. November 2016)

greyhoundart schrieb:


> ...Letztendlich ist der Rahmen ...deutlich schwerer beim R.X2 als beim R.R2 oder?


Der neue R.X2 FS Rahmen soll in Grösse M nur 2.080 g wiegen, da er mit einer neuen Technologie (EPS anstatt MMT2) gefertigt wird. Der dürfte damit eher einiges leichter sein als der R.R2 FS Rahmen.

Das R.R2 FS dürfte erst nächstes Jahr in den Genuss der EPS Carbon Technologie kommen.

Thomas


----------



## 123disco (8. November 2016)

..mit Tubeless -150, leichterem Sattel -100 (Ergon is chic & schwer und Po muss man dafür haben) und evtl leichtere Pedale solltest du an der 11 schon kratzen. Mit anderem LRS eh... aber übertreibs nicht und lass dem Rad die Enduro-Gene ;-)

Mit Lite-LRS & RocketRon war ich bei 11,9 beim Q1. War schön für die Waage, aber nix fürn Trailspass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. November 2016)

Ich finde das Gewichts-Tuning an einem Enduro relativ sinnfrei, das Geld kann man sich sparen und lieber auf robuste Teile setzen, mit denen man keinen Ärger auf dem Trail hat.
Wenn man wirklich eine Rennfeile möchte, dann doch eher ein Razorblade (oder ein ähnlich leichter Rahmen) auf 8 Kilo aufgebaut.
Das macht dann auch wirklich einen riesigen Unterschied beim Uphill, während ich am Downhiller nichtmal die Gewichtsersparnis durch Easton-Laufräder und Schlauchlos gemerkt habe.


----------



## 123disco (8. November 2016)

Ps. was machen mittlerweile die Geschwister? Resümee G im Vergleich zum E (auch wenn du da die Monstergabel hast)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. November 2016)

Ein zu leichtes Bike ist bergab eher hinderlich als förderlich. Habe ausreichend Vergleichsmöglichkeiten und bin auch der Meinung, dass jedes Bike für den dafür angedachten Einsatzzweck aufgebaut sein soll.

Gewichtstuning fängt am Spiegelbild an. Vorteil: Es kostet nichts - nur Durchhaltevermögen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. November 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> Ps. was machen mittlerweile die Geschwister? Resümee G im Vergleich zum E (auch wenn du da die Monstergabel hast)



Ich hab das G1 als Voralpen-Tourenrad und das E1 als Lago-Downhiller aufgebaut, was vor allem daran liegt, dass die Rahmengröße M für längere Touren nicht so wirklich bequem für mich ist und der Uphill mit Doppelbrücke doch recht mühsam. Bei heftigen Abfahrten hingegen mag ich es, wenn der Rahmen etwas kompakter ist, da ist das E1 in Größe M einfach ideal und schreckt vor nichts zurück.

Einen seriösen Vergleich kann ich aber wegen der teils sehr verschiedenen Anbauteile nicht machen, nur dass mich überrascht hat, dass die Unterschiede in der Kettenstrebenlänge vernachlässigbar sind. Da läuft das G1 genauso gut gerade, lässt sich aber auch nur schwer in Wheelie-Position bringen 
Der größte Unterschied sind die Federgabeln, denn die bereits sehr gut eingefahrene 888-Doppelbrücke spielt in einer ganz anderen Liga als die 350er Tourengabel mit 160 mm. Beim Dämpfer ist der Unterschied nicht so krass, ich habe dem G1 trotzdem nun einen Float X spendiert, da ich mit dem wirklich sehr zufrieden bin.

Bei der Bereifung bin ich letztendlich wieder beim Baron gelandet, denn die Trail King rutschen mir auf steilen, nassen Trails einfach zu sehr, selbst mit UST, einer Breite von 2,4 Zoll und geringem Reifendruck.
Ein großer Unterschied ist zudem die Lenkerbreite und auch da muss ich sagen, dass ich mit dem schmaleren Lenker vom E1 (680 mm) besser zurecht komme als mit den 780 mm vom G1.
Für mich ist das E1 mit dem aktuellen Aufbau meine Referenz, denn sobald du mit einem MTB den 601er am Lago komplett vom Gipfelkreuz aus fahren kannst und dich dabei gut fühlst, kann es nicht so schlecht aufgebaut sein 

Resümee:
G1 oder E1 in 26" sind beide ein Traum, da hat Rotwild wirklich eine Legende geschaffen, sowohl optisch als auch vom Fahrgefühl her!
Sobald ich am E1 noch die Saint-Bremsen, die MRP Micro und die neue Kabelführung montiert habe, mache ich wieder ein paar Fotos fürs Forum. Das waren die einzigen Optimierungsmaßnahmen, die ich gefunden habe.


----------



## Bensemer (8. November 2016)

@Gianty  Genau das ist auch meine Meinung. Als ich mir das C1 gekauft habe hatte ich noch über 100Kg. Das Rad hat neue Laufräder "mit ohne" Schlauch bekommen und ich hab ~9Kg abgespeckt. Da hab ich an mir mehr gespart.
Ich habe Hirsch und Rehlein noch nicht gewogen obwohl ich bei der Arbeit die besten Möglichkeiten hätte. Ist mir egal was die wiegen...


----------



## greyhoundart (8. November 2016)

Das "eigene" Gewicht sitzt aber nicht auf der bewegten Masse der Räder, d.h. dort macht es m. E. Sinn wenig zu haben. 
Und mein Gewicht ist nicht optimal aber auf meine "frühen" 72 kg (jetzt 78 kg) komme ich nur mit sehr viel Disziplin und das will ich mit über 40 nicht mehr. Somit ja 6 kg zu viel aber fühl mich wohler...

Klaro sollte man einen Bike seine Gene lassen aber mich interessiert das Thema schon da ich vom Profil in Richtung Trail gehe aber ich definitiv keine 12 +x kg hochschleppen will. Das war damals recht schwer zu finden...

Ich mag einfach das Gefühl leichter Räder. Klaro Downhill sind die Kisten dann schwieriger zu fahren...
D.h. ein 9 kg HT möchte ich auch nicht mehr haben aber so ein 10,5 - 11,5 kg Bike was so das Optimum für mich aus allen Welten darstellt ist mein Ziel. Im Herbst Winter mehr im Sommer weniger...

Ich denke das ein leicht modifizierte R.R2 da schon recht nahe dran ist und eben nur noch vom R.X2 überholt werden könnte.
Somit heute würde es ein R.X2 werden aber eigentlich ist es auch nur so der Blick zu was anderem schönen^^...ob das dann so ist...k.a....


----------



## 123disco (8. November 2016)

..interessant, wie wollmilchsauig das X1 in anderem Werkstoff nun wahrgenommen wird.  Renn-XC bis Enduro..


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. November 2016)

Ich denke nicht, dass man ein Touren-MTB mit Federweg im Mittelfeld so aufbauen kann, dass es als Mini-Downhiller und gleichzeitig als Rennfeile herhalten kann.
Da finde ich es sinnvoller einen leichten Downhiller und eine Hardtail-Carbon-Rennfeile aufzubauen und je nach Tour das eine oder andere Bike zu nutzen.
Oder man baut es so auf, wie man es für 80 % der Einsätze braucht und geht halt bei den übrigen 20 % Kompromisse ein. Das ist immernoch besser als grundsätzlich unter den technischen Möglichkeiten zu fahren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. November 2016)

Jungs, da komme ich nicht mehr mit.
Ich hab ein Bike mit dem ich Spaß haben will- keine 80%/ 20% Waffe, kein 50%/ 50% Kompromiss....
Lediglich 100% Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. November 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Jungs, da komme ich nicht mehr mit.
> Ich hab ein Bike mit dem ich Spaß haben will- keine 80%/ 20% Waffe, kein 50%/ 50% Kompromiss....
> Lediglich 100% Spaß!



Dann brauchst du aber mindestens 3 verschiedene Bikes oder sehr spezielle Interessen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. November 2016)

greyhoundart schrieb:


> Das "eigene" Gewicht sitzt aber nicht auf der bewegten Masse der Räder, d.h. dort macht es m. E. Sinn wenig zu haben. .



Ohne die Physik jetzt in der Tiefe zu bemühen: Dir ist schon klar, dass Du das Gesamtsystemgewicht Bike + Biker den Berg hinaufbringen musst? Bei 78.000 gr + 12.500 gr machen 500 gr nicht viel Unterschied.


----------



## Maledivo (8. November 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Jungs, da komme ich nicht mehr mit.
> Ich hab ein Bike mit dem ich Spaß haben will- keine 80%/ 20% Waffe, kein 50%/ 50% Kompromiss....
> Lediglich 100% Spaß!



Ging mir genauso!

Anfang dachte ich brauche 2 Bikes, aber der E1 macht mittlerweile alles mit.


----------



## at021971 (8. November 2016)

Man fährt aber nicht immer nur bergauf oder solche Steigungen, dass man sich im Schneckentempo bewegt. Und dann machen sich weniger rotierende Masse und Rollwiderstand deutlich bemerkbar. Speziell auf längere Strecken.

Etwas mehr Gewicht am Rest des Bikes ist dagegen, es sei denn man trägt es, eher vernachlässigbar.

Thomas


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. November 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Man fährt aber nicht immer nur bergauf oder solche Steigungen, dass man sich im Schneckentempo bewegt. Und dann machen sich weniger rotierende Masse und Rollwiderstand deutlich bemerkbar. Speziell auf längere Strecken.
> 
> Etwas mehr Gewicht am Rest des Bikes ist dagegen, es sei denn man trägt es, eher vernachlässigbar.



Ich finde nicht, dass man es deutlich bemerkt, mir ist das leider noch nicht gelungen.
Fahre am Downhiller die Easton Haven, noch leichtere Laufräder würden einen ruppigen Trail gar nicht überleben bei einem Fahrergewicht > 80 kg und selbst mit Tubeless-Bereifung kann ich da beim besten Willen keinen Unterschied zum Freerider merken, der mit günstigen Hope Hoops Laufrädern und Schläuchen ausgestattet ist.
Unterschiede beim Reifen und Reifendruck machen da wesentlich mehr aus als die 200 Gramm hin oder her pro Laufrad, da kann mir echt keiner was erzählen.

Und klar, die 1200 Gramm Laufräder an der Rennfeile mit 500 Gramm leichten Racing Ralph auf schlauchlos montiert, die merkt man dann tatsächlich *deutlich*. Da liegen dann aber auch Welten Unterschied bei Gewicht und Rollwiderstand.


----------



## Vincy (8. November 2016)

*Testbericht: Rotwild R.X2 FS EVO (Modelljahr 2017)*
Das Rotwild R.X2 FS EVO ist ein komfortables, edel ausgestattetes und wendiges All-Mountain für lange Touren. 
In Sachen Variabilität muss man speziell mit 29"-Bereifung Kompromisse (Tretlagerhöhe) eingehen.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-rotwild-r-x2-fs-evo.1610664.2.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (8. November 2016)

Irgendwann ist jede Bikeklasse ausserhalb des Einsatzbereiches. Fällt besonders bei Touren mit gemischten Biketypen auf. Der eine fährt 100km in chicen Bibs am liebsten Uphill, der andere knattert lieber Trails bergab bis die Beine brennen, der dritte macht beides gerne, incl der vielen Zwischenvarianten. 
...jedem Topf sein Deckelchen; oder halt auch zwei..oder wie hier manche mit kompletten Deckel-Keller


----------



## Vincy (8. November 2016)

Tja, mit den vielen Variationsmöglichkeiten muß man leider auch Kompromisse machen.
Manchmal ist weniger mehr.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. November 2016)

Also ich gehe mit den vorhandenen Varianten keinerlei Kompromisse ein. Mit jeder habe ich 100% Spaß und keine ist obsolet.


----------



## greyhoundart (8. November 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> ...
> Und klar, die 1200 Gramm Laufräder an der Rennfeile mit 500 Gramm leichten Racing Ralph auf schlauchlos montiert, die merkt man dann tatsächlich *deutlich*. Da liegen dann aber auch Welten Unterschied bei Gewicht und Rollwiderstand.


Also je nach Uphill Stecke merkst du an den LR den Unterschied sehr deutlich. Beispiel: Meine derzeitigen Reifen Fat Albert 2.35er mit Schlauch kosten mich anstatt des X King Race 2.2er bei fast identischen Luftdruck einen Gang an den meisten Stellen...aber liegt natürlich an div. Sachen.  Gewicht eher nicht ...
Das ist deutlich aber der X King Race kannste im Augenblick auf dem Trail kaum fahren da er einfach viel zu wenig Grip aufbaut und das vor allem Uphill. Somit klar Gewicht ist nicht alles aber ich würde nicht sagen es spielt keine Rolle.
Der Unterschied zwischen dem R.R2 HT AMG tuned und meinem R.R2 FS war gerade eim Antritt enorm aber das HT ist mir persönlich zu heftig gewesen und im Trail war es extrem biestig. Aus dem Alter bin ich raus...
Somit muss man immer für sich das Optimum finden. Der eine liebt das E1 der andere ein modifziertes R.R2 und der ander liebt ein G1. Egal wie letzendlich macht es Spass sich ja auch auszutauschen und Leichtbau ist immer auch ein ein wenig Fetisch^^...sinnvoll in Grenzen ja im Extremen na ja.... Dennoch ich hätt gerne mehr Bikes sind aber nur zwei und mein altes HT hat keine guten Bremsen, ne 8fach und ne olle Judy SL aber die 98er XTR Gruppe. Mag das jemand haben...nennt man heute  Retro MTB. Tausch auch gegen einen Hirschen ha ha...


----------



## at021971 (8. November 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht, dass man es deutlich bemerkt, mir ist das leider noch nicht gelungen.
> Fahre am Downhiller die Easton Haven, noch leichtere Laufräder würden einen ruppigen Trail gar nicht überleben bei einem Fahrergewicht > 80 kg und selbst mit Tubeless-Bereifung kann ich da beim besten Willen keinen Unterschied zum Freerider merken, der mit günstigen Hope Hoops Laufrädern und Schläuchen ausgestattet ist.
> Unterschiede beim Reifen und Reifendruck machen da wesentlich mehr aus als die 200 Gramm hin oder her pro Laufrad, da kann mir echt keiner was erzählen.
> 
> Und klar, die 1200 Gramm Laufräder an der Rennfeile mit 500 Gramm leichten Racing Ralph auf schlauchlos montiert, die merkt man dann tatsächlich *deutlich*. Da liegen dann aber auch Welten Unterschied bei Gewicht und Rollwiderstand.



Das ganze ist natürlich geschwindigkeitsabhängig. Je langsamer man mit eigener Kraft fährt, desto weniger merkt man diesen Effekt. Das ist ähnlich wie auch bei Gegenwind.

Also ich habe zwei gut vergleichbare Räder. Ein R.R2 FS 26" (2010) und eine R.GT1 FS 26" (2009). Die Rahmen sind von der Konstruktion her sehr ähnlich. Der eine aus einem Alu/Carbon Mix mit etwas mehr Federweg  (120/125 mm). Der andere nur aus Carbon (100/110 mm). Beim Gewicht liegt der R.R2 FS Rahmen 445 g vor dem des R.GT1 FS. Die Bikes sind mit Ausnahme Rahmen, Laufräder (DT Swiss XR1450 vs. XM1550 Tricon), Gabel (Fox 32 F100 RL vs. 32 Talas 140 RLC), Lenker (Rotwild Carbon Flatbar vs. Carbon Rizer) und Sattel (Fi'zi:k Aliante Carbon vs. Arione CX Carbon) exakt gleich aufgebaut. Die ersten zwei Jahre rollten beide auch auf den gleichen Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25. Das heißt der Gesamt-Gewichtsunterschied von ingesamt knapp 1,2 kg lag mit 191 g in den Laufrädern und vom Kraftaufwand war der Unterschied merkbar aber insgesamt eher gering.

Heute ist das R.GT1 mit Nobby Nics 2.35 bereift, die auch anstatt der SV 14 Schläuche SV13 in sich tragen. Das Mehrgewicht der Laufräder summiert sich nun auf 616 g. Welches vollständig am äußeren Rand der Laufräder platziert ist. Und es ist damit absolut unmöglich auf einer meiner typischen schnellen 2 - 2 1/2 h / 50 - 60 km Runden mit dem R.GT1 FS dem R.R2 FS auch nur annähernd Paroli zu bieten. Und das liegt mit Sicherheit nicht an dem vielleicht marginal schlechteren Rollwiderstand des Nobby Nic.

Thomas


----------



## heizer1980 (9. November 2016)

Leute mal ehrlich, ist diese Diskussion nicht scheiß egal. Ich bin Jahre lang mit einem knapp 17kg E1 2013/14 rumgefahren und hatte auf jeder Tour Spaß. Jetzt fahre ich das G1 ebenfalls mit knapp 17kg und habe Spaß. Dazu ist dann mittlerweile ein R.R2FS29 gekommen, mit 11,4kg und auch das macht mir Spaß. Und nur darauf kommt es doch an, Freude und Spaß beim Hobby. Jeder wie er mag. Das ist auch immer deutlich zu sehen wenn sich irgendwo Gruppen treffen zum Biken, siehe die Treffen in der Pfalz... Alles dabei... von Jung  bis alt... Marken und Modellunabhängig kommen alle mit einem Grinsen nach der Tour zusammen und hatten einen geilen Tag, ganz egal ob Racing Ralph, Baron oder Maxxis Highroler. Und dann gibt es noch den einen, der eben noch mit unfahrbarem Material jedem um die Ohren gefahren ist und bringt uns mit einem fetten Grinsen den Wein.
Jeder wie er mag


----------



## greyhoundart (9. November 2016)

Meine Erfahrungen sind da ähnlich und wie du schon sagst, wenn es uphill >12 km/h wird merkt man es deutlich an den rotierenden Massen.

Bei 8-10 km/h, d.h. bei steilen Anstiegen sind die Unterschiede minimal und da zählt eher der Grip.
Ebenso im Trail... Leicht hilft da oft nicht viel und eher im Gegenteil so kann ein extrem leichtes HT technisch schwierige Uphillpassagen ggf. schlechter meistern als ein FS was deutlich schwerer ist. Wie gesagt ich fahre derzeit eine deutlich schweren Reifen da ich bei einigen technischen Passagen (ca. 6-8km/h) sonst nicht hoch komme (Grip). Auch die Federung habe ich da komplett offen da andernfalls hinten der Grip nicht reicht und vorne die Gabel nicht sauber über die recht hohen Steinblöcke kommt (Körper ist schon so weit wie möglich aktiv vorn muss aber pendeln zwischen Grip hinten und "überfahren" und "Druck" vorn). Im Herbst und Winter kommt noch das nasse Laub und der Matsch hinzu der sich immer ein Weg in deine Stollen sucht.
Wenn man nun fast nur solche Strecken hat ist das Gewicht nicht so entscheidend aber wie gesagt die Profile sind eben sehr unterschiedlich und deshalb gibt es da nicht eine Wahrheit...muss man ausprobieren genau wie mit der Geometrie die eben dann auch noch ne Rolle spielt.
Kann das alles schlecht beschreiben aber so fühlt es sich bei mir an...
Eigentlich bräuchte ich zwei Bikes:
1x Frühling/Sommer:CC Räuberkiste HT sehr leicht und 1x Winter/Herbst Trail FS deshalb auch der Gedanke mit dem zweiten LRS aus Carbon mit XTR Kasette und eben Tubless 2.0er...Conti soll man nur nicht dicht bekommen, d.h. ich weiß jetzt nur noch nicht welchen...

@ Heizer: ja so ist das auch aber dann würden wir ja alle nur noch fahren^^ und bei uns hatte es heute den ersten Schnee und irgendwie kann ich ned raus (was nicht am Schnee liegt). Deshalb unterhalten wir uns einfach ein wenig und freuen uns auf die nächste Tour.
Fahren kannst du mit allem und wichtig ist es das es DIR Spaß macht. So sehe ich das^^
Mir kam mal ein Opi  (bald bin ich einer^^) mit einem HT aus den 80er entgegen. Der hatte auch Spaß und so soll es sein.


----------



## Bensemer (9. November 2016)

greyhoundart schrieb:


> Tubless 2.0er...Conti soll man nur nicht dicht bekommen


Warum? Hast du es ausprobiert?
Ich habe letzte Woche 2 neue Reifen bei meinem C1HT aufgezogen. 2,2er X King und die sind beide sofort "geplobbt". Innerhalb von 10 Minuten hatte ich sie dicht und auf 3 Bar gepumpt. Am nächsten abend waren noch 2,7 und 3 Bar drauf. Warum sollte das beim 2.0er nicht dicht werden?

Tante Edith: Kompressor vorausgesetzt


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. November 2016)

Ich finde die Diskussion über fragwürdige Gewichtsoptimierungen im niedrigen Prozentbereich im Vergleich zu anderen Optimierungen (Reifenwahl, Geometrie, Fahrwerk, Fahrergewicht etc.) durchaus legitim und auch interessant.
Mir fällt nur auf, dass manche lieber draußen auf dem Trail testen und andere vorher erst ein physikalisches Modell durchrechnen 

Der beste Opa, den wir mal getroffen haben, der ist mit 88 Jahren und einem S-Pedelec zum Karwendelhaus rauf gestrampelt und meinte ganz entspannt zu uns, dass er im Jahr zuvor noch vollständig aus eigener Kraft dort hoch gekurbelt ist. Da war für mich die Welt wieder in Ordnung, wenn man in dem Alter noch Spaß am Mountainbiken haben kann, dann habe ich keine Angst vor dem Jahr 2066


----------



## greyhoundart (9. November 2016)

Kompressor hab ich und wenn es klapp umso besser...ausprobieren tu ich es da sie eh schon da sind aber die Hoffnungen sind da eher gedäpmpft. Welche Milch haste genommen?

@ Hitch: Eben eben... ich rechne ned (kenn mich mit den einzelnen Komponenten viel zu wenig aus) ich fahre und das ist auch gut für mich. Dennoch interessiert mich immer die Meinung anderer denn gerade beim Thema Fahrtechnik und Geo hab ich dieses Jahr extrem viel gelernt.
Das waren meine größten Fortschritte die es so aber ohne den Hirschen nie gegeben hätte...kam ja auch so alles was ich damals wollte rauf und runter nur jetzte fahr ich eben deutlich schwierigere Passagen. Dennoch hilft mir immer noch das Gefühl für das biken an sich und vor allem das Einschätzen des Grenzbereichs, d.h. kurz bevor die Kiste weggeht. Das hat man ein leben lang und ist unabhänig vom Bike oder sagen wir es so...es verschiebt sich nur aber an der Physik an sich kann kein ultra top Bike was ändern. Musste ich dieses Jahr auch mal wieder erleben... mein einziger Sturz war auf einen einfachen Holzbrücke mit minimaler Kurve aber mit Algenbewuchs bei Regen. 0 Grip von jetzt auf gleich...keine Chance...war das Bike einfach unter mir weg ohne Vorwarnung...gut hätte ich wissen müssen hab aber gerade in dem Moment nicht daran gedacht^^... Dummheit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. November 2016)

Interessant ist auch die Tatsache, dass die "großen" Jungs und Mädels uns allen notfalls mit Holzstöcken als Gabelersatz und einem 17 kg Bike noch um die Ohren fahren würden.

Bergauf zählt die Power in den Beinen, bergab die Eier in der Hose.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. November 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Bergauf zählt die Power in den Beinen, bergab die Eier in der Hose.



Ich finde es zählt alleine der Spaß an der Sache und eine gesellige Gruppe auf der Tour 

Aber ich verstehe schon, was du damit sagen willst, der Anteil des Materials am Erfolg auf dem Trail wird von vielen zu hoch gehandelt.


----------



## greyhoundart (9. November 2016)

@ Gianty: Hab ja einen Kumpel der zu diesen Jungs gehört.... er fährt uphill mit 130 Puls ich mit 168, gleiche Strecke, gleichen Speed...
Mehr muss man nicht sagen.
Wirklich schlagen kannst du die großen Jungs nur mit E Unterstützung. Ca. 380 - 450 Watt an der Kurbel da haben auch die Probleme über einen längeren Zeitraum. Anders...keine Chance.
Aber das schöne ist dabei wenn wir zusammen fahren klappt es dennoch. Er passt sich an und ich guck mir was von seiner Fahrtechnik ab.


----------



## heizer1980 (9. November 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch die Tatsache, dass die "großen" Jungs und Mädels uns allen notfalls mit Holzstöcken als Gabelersatz und einem 17 kg Bike noch um die Ohren fahren würden.
> 
> Bergauf zählt die Power in den Beinen, bergab die Eier in der Hose.



Na da ich ein kleiner Junge bin, fahre ich mit meinem 17kg keinem um die Ohren, weder rauf noch runter


----------



## pacechris (9. November 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Bergauf zählt die Power in den Beinen, bergab die Eier in der Hose.



Sehr schöner Satz


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Na da ich ein kleiner Junge bin, fahre ich mit meinem 17kg keinem um die Ohren, weder rauf noch runter


Demnach dürftest du keine Eier in der Hose haben?

Mal was anderes:
Es ist für mich immer wieder erfreulich, wie zuvorkommend, ohne Rechthaberei oder Beleidigungen, hier miteinender kommuniziert wird.
Im Gegenteil, bei wirklichen Fragen/ Problemen versuchen wirklich alle hilfreich zu sein.

(OK, außer beim armen @heizer1980 , dem kann sich keiner helfen bei seinen kleinen Eieren, oder?)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. November 2016)

Wir freuen uns alle hier über neu gekaufte, modifizierte oder gepimpte Bikes und wir leiden gemeinsam wenn einer keine Eier in der Hose hat. 

Wir nehmen @heizer1980 mal mit. Dann ist er beim bibbern an schwierigen Stellen nicht mehr so alleine. 
Gemeinsam zittert es sich besser


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wir freuen uns alle hier über neu gekaufte, modifizierte oder gepimpte Bikes und wir leiden gemeinsam wenn einer keine Eier in der Hose hat.
> 
> Wir nehmen @heizer1980 mal mit. Dann ist er beim bibbern an schwierigen Stellen nicht mehr so alleine.
> Gemeinsam zittert es sich besser


Ich komme dann zusammen mit dem @heizer1980 zum bibbern vorbei.....


----------



## jonalisa (9. November 2016)

Auch Rachel Atherton hat keine Eier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2016)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Auch Rachel Atherton hat keine Eier...


Das bin ich mir nicht so sicher...


----------



## jonalisa (9. November 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das bin ich mir nicht so sicher...


Ich auch nicht....

Passend zu unserem Thema:
http://enduro-mtb.com/macht-dich-ein-laengeres-und-flacheres-bike-zu-einem-besseren-fahrer/


----------



## greyhoundart (10. November 2016)

Zum Thema Eier...also am We Stand ich oben an der Einfahrt zur Strecke. Da kam so ne Kleine an...frag ich sie...alles klar auf der Strecke... sie na ja ein wenig rutschig und die Kontrolle des HR nach dem Bunker ist ned so toll. Gut dachte ich mir der fährste mal hinterher...nach 50m hab ich sie nicht mehr sehen aber ihre Spuren...die war einfach weg...die Strecke war extrem rutschig vor allem die Steinfelder, alles zudem voll mit Laub und es hat leicht geschneit. Die kleine ist da einfach runtergebrettert als wäre es trocken^^. Am tag davor stand ich mit zwei DH Biker an der Strecke udn wir sind alle drei solalal runtergerutscht...soviel zum Thema "Eier"...
Hat mich so ein wenig an früher errinert... als ich noch extrem geklettert bin sind wir immer in so einen Fitnesspfad zum Laufen gegangen.
Dort gab es immer so ne Klimmzugstange. Wir haben da auch immer Klimmzüge gemacht (nur einarmige und manchmal an einer Schlinge nur mit einem Finger). Das Gesicht der anderen Jogger die sich mit zwei, drei Klimmzügen abgemüht haben war immer zu lustig.
Aber die Welt rächt sich immer an dir^^ denn soo ging es mir aber am WE mit der kleinen....bah eh...
P.S. Das Forum hier ist wirklich sehr gut und alle helfe gern ohne ihr Ego auszuleben. Das findet man selten... macht ihr klasse!


----------



## Bensemer (10. November 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Es ist für mich immer wieder erfreulich, wie zuvorkommend, ohne Rechthaberei oder Beleidigungen, hier miteinender kommuniziert wird.
> Im Gegenteil, bei wirklichen Fragen/ Problemen versuchen wirklich alle hilfreich zu sein.


Ich hab gerade die Tage irgendwo bei C'dale hier im Forums eine patzige Antwort gelesen. Sinngemäß:" Guck den ganzen Thread durch, irgendwo steht es schonmal. Musst halt mal lesen..."

Seit ich hier bei den Rittern bin (Mitte '14) ging es schon 3x um die schlechten CB Parts und es wird auch noch weitere Male darüber geschrieben und alle bleiben freundlich. Super hier


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. November 2016)

Sind halt immer die aktuellen CB Parts die Schei55e sind.
2014 2015 2016


----------



## 123disco (10. November 2016)

"..Schick ein..", "..Kauf doch neu" oder "..geh in Werkstatt" sind meine Lieblingsantworten, besonders in den Technik - Threads. 
Dann fehlt da auch nie ein "Lies doch mal die (meist 200Seiten) vorher", "RTFM",  "LOL" oder das nette "WTF"!
Jau netter Ton hier..

Liegt vlt. auch daran, daß Rotwild nicht unbedingt ne Kiddy & Pupertierenden-Marke ist.  Apropos:Gibt´s hier eigentlich einen "echten" U40  ..oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (10. November 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> "..Schick ein..", "..Kauf doch neu" oder "..geh in Werkstatt" sind meine Lieblingsantworten, besonders in den Technik - Threads.
> Dann fehlt da auch nie ein "Lies doch mal die (meist 200Seiten) vorher", "RTFM",  "LOL" oder das nette "WTF"!
> Jau netter Ton hier..
> 
> Liegt vlt. auch daran, daß Rotwild nicht unbedingt ne Kiddy & Pupertierenden-Marke ist.  Apropos:Gibt´s hier eigentlich einen "echten" U40  ..oder ?



Jepp, bin U40, auch wenn nur 1 1/4 Jahren vor besagte Grenze 

Habe einige von Rittern kennengelernt und hatten gemeinsam IMMER viel Spaß auf Tour gehabt, egal ob Pfälzer Wald oder auf Hometrails.

Wir haben`s gut!

Nur mit gemeinsamen biken müssen wir noch verbessern .


----------



## greyhoundart (10. November 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> .  Apropos:Gibt´s hier eigentlich einen "echten" U40  ..oder ?


 U40...ja vor 2 Jahren^^ und im Kopf 35....25...15 je nachdem


----------



## 123disco (10. November 2016)

@Maledivo  (Cool..in dem Alter sind die Biketeile noch teurer, als die bikebedingten Arztbesuche)

@greyhoundart  Apropos: Mädels. Beim letzten Bikeurlaub / Valberg sind wir in Trainingsabschnitte der EWS reingeraten. Erst haben die Mädels von weitem nett gegrüßt, dann sind die auch schon an uns vorbeigeflogen. Das waren Abschnitte, wo bei uns Stolperbiken & Matschrutschen angesagt war; die sind das nach durchregneter Nacht einfach locker durchgefräst- & geknallt, während wir die Räder und uns nur in Deckung gebracht haben.

Später dann gesehen, daß der Abschnitt nicht einmal Rennstrecke, sondern nur die Zufahrt zur Trainigs-Zeitnahme war....


----------



## AnAx (10. November 2016)

Hier auch U40, noch 7 Jahre 

Am Rande, hat noch einer einen G1 Rahmen in L gekauft und will ihn jetzt doch nicht aufbauen? 
Ich war zu langsam / unentschlossen und jetzt gibt es nur noch kleine Größen 
Also falls jemand einen G1 26" in L abzugeben hat, würde ich mich über eine Nachricht freuen


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. November 2016)

Uiuiuiui,
na jetzt komme ich mich ja mal wieder richtig alt vor. 
Für mich kommt dann in 1,5 Jahren das Thema "Ü 50". 
Macht die Sache nicht einfacher (zumindest bergauf), wenn die Bikekollegen immer 10 bis 15 Jahre jünger sind. 
Aber Bergab ist´s dann wieder alles im Lot.  Da gilt dann zum Glück meistens "Alter vor.... ".


----------



## Bensemer (10. November 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> Liegt vlt. auch daran, daß Rotwild nicht unbedingt ne Kiddy & Pupertierenden-Marke ist.  Apropos:Gibt´s hier eigentlich einen "echten" U40  ..oder ?


U40, sogar U37 
Ich habe schon manchmal darüber nachgedacht mein C1 zu lackieren aber bisher fehlen die "Eier" dazu oder es ist einfach das Rotwild. Es ist halt doch irgendwie der Mercedes und da macht man kein Scheiß... Hätte ich so ein Kiddy & Pupertierenden-Marken wie Bulls, Ghost, Giant... wäre es wahrscheinlich schon längst passiert


----------



## Orakel (10. November 2016)

Man ist so Alt wie man sich fühlt  5€ ins........
Was es alles gibt


----------



## XDennisX (10. November 2016)

U33... bin ich das Küken  ?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. November 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Uiuiuiui,
> na jetzt komme ich mich ja mal wieder richtig alt vor. Für mich kommt dann in 1,5 Jahren das Thema "Ü 50".


Mach Dir nichts draus. Werde demnächst zum 8. Mal 40 und hatte vorgestern silberne Hochzeit 

Fahrtechnik der Jugend: Wenn Dein 10 jähriger Junior mal plötzlich eine komplette Abfahrt auf dem Vorderrad runter fährt, wo andere nicht mal mit 2 Rädern ordentlich runter kommen - mach Dir keine Gedanken. Die können das! 
Ein DH-Rennen mit Papas AM X1 ohne jemals auf solch einem Bike gesessen oder große Sprünge gemacht zu haben - mach Dir keine Sorgen. Die nehmen Anlauf, donnern mit Dampf drüber, grinsen im Ziel bis über beide Ohren und freuen sich auf die Siegerehrung.

Wir waren nicht anders - oder


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. November 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wir waren nicht anders - oder



Ja Ja, da hast du natürlich Recht.
￼￼
Blöd nur das  mein Kopf immer noch sagt: Das war doch im Grunde gestern.
Oder anders gesagt: Ein Teil im Kopf meint immer noch ich wäre 15.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (10. November 2016)

So siehts aus... das ist doch des schöne bei uns Männern. 
Wenn wir im Spielzeugladen stehen, fühlen wir uns nicht anders als mir 10. 
und das finde ich schön... wenn ich mit meinem kleinen Neffen dort bin, kann ich mich für das ferngesteuerte Auto, die Carrera Bahn oder die Riesen-Wasserpistole genauso begeistern wie er mit seinen 5 Jahren... 

Da gibt's doch den netten Spruch: "Männer werden 12 Jahre, danach wachsen sie nur noch"


----------



## Bastey_89 (10. November 2016)

27 .. piep


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. November 2016)

XDennisX schrieb:


> So siehts aus... das ist doch des schöne bei uns Männern.
> Wenn wir im Spielzeugladen stehen, fühlen wir uns nicht anders als mir 10.
> und das finde ich schön... wenn ich mit meinem kleinen Neffen dort bin, kann ich mich für das ferngesteuerte Auto, die Carrera Bahn oder die Riesen-Wasserpistole genauso begeistern wie er mit seinen 5 Jahren...
> 
> Da gibt's doch den netten Spruch: "Männer werden 12 Jahre, danach wachsen sie nur noch"



Dem ist wohl nix mehr hinzu zu fügen. ￼￼
Weiser Mann!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. November 2016)

Bastey_89 schrieb:


> 27 .. piep



Küken


----------



## XDennisX (10. November 2016)

Fährt man mit 27 mit oder schon ohne   Stützräder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. November 2016)

Ohje ,  ich brauch wohl dann bald betreutes biken.......


----------



## Maledivo (10. November 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ohje ,  ich brauch wohl dann bald betreutes biken.......



Bei Deinem jetzigem Tempo, sowohl beim Uphill als auch Downhill, wird es noch mindestens 50 Jahren dauern 

Deine Sorge ist unbegründet 

@heizer1980 wird mir Recht geben, gell?


----------



## Maledivo (10. November 2016)

AnAx schrieb:


> Hier auch U40, noch 7 Jahre
> 
> Am Rande, hat noch einer einen G1 Rahmen in L gekauft und will ihn jetzt doch nicht aufbauen?
> Ich war zu langsam / unentschlossen und jetzt gibt es nur noch kleine Größen
> Also falls jemand einen G1 26" in L abzugeben hat, würde ich mich über eine Nachricht freuen



Im Bikemarkt gibt welche - Gebraucht und ohne Rotwild Decals


----------



## MB-Locke (11. November 2016)

Oha, da gehöre ich ja auch tatsächlich mit 35 tendenziell zu den eher jüngeren. Hätt ich nicht gedacht 

Ja, lasst uns das hier so schön, persönlich und "intim" halten.. finden diesen Rotwild-Thread wirklich super u freu mich, euch mal kennenzulernen!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (11. November 2016)

greyhoundart schrieb:


> Welche Milch haste genommen?


Sorry, ich hab es bei der Arbeit gelesen und gedacht das ich abends schreibe aber hab es vergessen. 
Ich hoffe das gibt jetzt keine Minuspunkte für die eben noch gelobten Ritter...


 
Als ich die alten Reifen runter gemacht habe sah die Plörre innen drin aus wie neu, ich hatte sogar kurz überlegt es nochmal zu benutzen. Bei der ersten Montage habe ich 60ml rein und nach ca 5 Monaten nochmal 30ml nach gekippt. Reifengröße 2,25 × 29


----------



## Bastey_89 (11. November 2016)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Fährt man mit 27 mit oder schon ohne   Stützräder?


 Bin so gerade weg von den Stützrädern  war aber ein starkes Stück Arbeit und noch immer unwohl dabei


----------



## heizer1980 (11. November 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Bei Deinem jetzigem Tempo, sowohl beim Uphill als auch Downhill, wird es noch mindestens 50 Jahren dauern
> 
> Deine Sorge ist unbegründet
> 
> @heizer1980 wird mir Recht geben, gell?



Recht haste aber Rocky betreuen wir auch gerne


----------



## Groudon (11. November 2016)

Dann brauch ich mit 23 ja die gesamte Aufmerksamkeit der Gruppe. ;-D


----------



## Bensemer (11. November 2016)

Man kann ja in der Rotwild Ritter Tabelle noch das Geburtsdatum aufnehmen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. November 2016)

Wenn hier mal jemand über Knarzgeräusche beim Treten klagt möchte ich keinen Tipp lesen, die Hüftgelenke nachzuschmieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (11. November 2016)

Als ich hörte, dass Rotwild mittlerweile mehr E-Bikes produziert als normale Mountainbikes, da wusste ich, dass die Käuferschicht nicht in der Altersklasse der Twens liegt


----------



## greyhoundart (12. November 2016)

Sag das nicht... die Jungen DH Freaks hier fahren alle schön mit dem Bus hoch... und fett sind die teilweise auch☠️...Somit ideale Zielgruppe für die E DH Kiste von Rotwild... kleine fette verzögene Halbstarke...bah bin ich heute böse...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. November 2016)

Nach ein paar kleinen Änderungen fertig für 2017. Jetzt geht es ab in den Winterschlaf.


----------



## Orakel (12. November 2016)

da bekomme ich vom hingucken schon Kreuzschmerzen 
Ganz schöner Negativer Vorbau


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. November 2016)

Also 7h Dauerfahrt gehen problemlos. Kreuzschmerzen habe ich nur nach einem Crash.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (12. November 2016)

7h Dauerfahrt? ￼￼
Wie krass bist du denn drauf?

Hut ab!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. November 2016)

Fahre gerne längere Strecken.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (12. November 2016)

Hihi, nette Umschreibung.


----------



## Projekt_Genius (13. November 2016)

X2 
Falls jemand was übern X2 Rahmen wissen möchte , ich baue gerade ein Bike auf ! 
Ihr könnt gerne fragen!

Gewicht Größe Medium mit Dämpfer und liner und Ausfallenden 2550g











Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dopero (13. November 2016)

Warum wiegst du Werkzeug mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (13. November 2016)

Wahrscheinlich damit der Rahmen nicht umfällt. Er hat ja aber die paar Gramm abgezogen, ist doch alles gut


----------



## TrailProf (13. November 2016)

@Projekt_Genius 
Spannend, bin gespannt mit welcher Konfiguration du den Rahmen aufbaust.
Bitte immer schön fotographieren und hier einstellen.


----------



## [email protected] (13. November 2016)

Projekt_Genius schrieb:


> X2
> Falls jemand was übern X2 Rahmen wissen möchte , ich baue gerade ein Bike auf !
> Ihr könnt gerne fragen!


Gibts einen extra Aufbauthread, oder versorgst du uns hier mit Bildern und Infos?
Mit welcher Laufradgröße baust du den Rahmen auf?
Rahmen Gr. M, bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge?


----------



## Andi_72 (14. November 2016)

Es soll Waagen geben, die verfügen über eine TARA-Funktion...

Schicker Rahmen. Etwas schade, das RW es nicht hinbekommen hat, von FOX einen roten Schriftzug zu ordern...
Startgewicht ist jedenfalls in Ordnung.
Viel Spaß beim basteln!


----------



## Maledivo (14. November 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Es soll Waagen geben, die verfügen über eine TARA-Funktion...
> 
> Schicker Rahmen. Etwas schade, das RW es nicht hinbekommen hat, von FOX einen roten Schriftzug zu ordern...
> Startgewicht ist jedenfalls in Ordnung.
> Viel Spaß beim basteln!



Ich glaube, dass es sogar gewollt ist - Mehr Blickfang!

Finde in Stealth / Rot / Gold besser.

Jedenfalls sind die Kinematik von Rotwild ein Traum  - da sind die Aufkleber nicht so wichtig - was bringt ein passender Aufkleber aber schlechtes Kinematik


----------



## Andi_72 (14. November 2016)

Ja sorry.
Bin halt zu oft im Liteville-Forum unterwegs...
Da gilt ein Bike mit falschen Deals als unfahrbar


----------



## Projekt_Genius (14. November 2016)

Einen eigenen Aufbauthread gibt's nicht!

Aber jetzt benötige ich mal die Schläuche 
Das nichts im Rahmen klappert!

Es wird ein Eagle Bike mit 29er Laufräder !










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Orakel (14. November 2016)

Bruder und Schwester


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. November 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> Bruder und Schwester


Eher Fetisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (14. November 2016)

Da sieht man´s.
...darum bring ich  lieber nicht zum Biken. 
.....wird alles doppelt teuer.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. November 2016)

Ist ja ne richtige ROTWILD Sammlung


----------



## 123disco (14. November 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ist ja ne richtige ROTWILD Sammlung


..wohl länger nicht mehr im eigenen Keller gewesen?


----------



## Maledivo (14. November 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> Da sieht man´s.
> ...darum bring ich  lieber nicht zum Biken.
> .....wird alles doppelt teuer.



Dann habe ich wohl falsch gemacht


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. November 2016)

123disco schrieb:


> ..wohl länger nicht mehr im eigenen Keller gewesen?



Hab gezählt: Eins, zwei.....viele


----------



## Orakel (15. November 2016)

@Projekt_Genius 
was für LRsatz kommt den rein?
Selber Konfiguriert oder ein System LRsatz, zbs. DT, Mavic........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Projekt_Genius (15. November 2016)

Selber konfiguriert  !  Extralite naben mit Carbonfelgen!  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maledivo (17. November 2016)

Für E-Bike-Freunde (Rotwild G1+):


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. November 2016)

Der arme Ritchie. Sieht man seiner Fahrweise schon ziemlich an, wie schwer der Bock ist.
Ich kenne von ihm sonst eigentlich nur Videos, in denen er (fast) an jeden Stein abzieht.


----------



## Maledivo (17. November 2016)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Der arme Ritchie. Sieht man seiner Fahrweise schon ziemlich an, wie schwer der Bock ist.
> Ich kenne von ihm sonst eigentlich nur Videos, in denen er (fast) an jeden Stein abzieht.



Ist mir auch aufgefallen!

Da bleibe ich lieber mit meinem guten alten E1 der demnächst neues Dämpfer bekommt


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. November 2016)

Kommt immer drauf an was man dem potentiellen Kunden vermitteln will. Es soll doch durch die Anstrengung erkennbar sein, dass es dann nur noch mit E-Unterstützung ordentlich voran geht. Es wirkt dermaßen künstlich angestrengt dass es fast schon wieder peinlich ist. 

Was werden aktuell Racefullys beworben, mit denen bei Olympia Erfolge eingefahren wurden. Dabei hat dort kein einziger Biker sein Fully GENUTZT. Alle waren so bockhart abgestimmt, dass sie keinen Milimeter eingefedert sind. Der doofe Kunde soll glauben, dass man nur damit gewinnen kann. Die Jungs und Mädels müssen halt fahren was sich danach gut und teuer vermarktet lässt. Ein Hardtail lässt sich nunmal schlecht für 8.000€ an den Mann bringen. Ein Fully schon...

Wobei ... gab es da nicht mal ein GT S


----------



## XDennisX (17. November 2016)

@Maledivo... was wird es denn für ein Dämpfer?


----------



## Maledivo (17. November 2016)

XDennisX schrieb:


> @Maledivo... was wird es denn für ein Dämpfer?



Fox Float X Evol. 

War im Mai bei der Testfahrt in Dämpfer verliebt, ...

Kommt nächste Woche


----------



## XDennisX (18. November 2016)

@Maledivo 
Hab ich mir neulich auch gegönnt....
Wir schreiben wenn du deinen hast, mich interessiert wie du in abstimmst


----------



## Maledivo (18. November 2016)

XDennisX schrieb:


> @Maledivo
> Hab ich mir neulich auch gegönnt....
> Wir schreiben wenn du deinen hast, mich interessiert wie du in abstimmst



Geht klar! 

Hast du auch EVOL Luftkammer?


----------



## XDennisX (18. November 2016)

Ja, genau. 
Meld dich dann mal per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritzhorn (18. November 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Was werden aktuell Racefullys beworben, mit denen bei Olympia Erfolge eingefahren wurden. Dabei hat dort kein einziger Biker sein Fully GENUTZT. Alle waren so bockhart abgestimmt, dass sie keinen Milimeter eingefedert sind.



Ein Kumpel von mir war sogar felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass da nur Hardtails unterwegs gewesen sind. Als ich ihm sagte er solle mal genauer hinschauen meinte er auch nur "Die könnten genau so gut Hardtail fahren."


----------



## the donkey (20. November 2016)

Bin am überlegen in was neues zu investieren dann müßte dieses gehn
Wäre schon schade


----------



## siem (21. November 2016)

Hallo Rotwilder,

wer von euch fährt die Shimano 1x11 11-46 Kassette und wer hat sich die Eagle zugelegt.
Bin am Überlegen auf welches System ich mein E1 umbauen soll. Sollte auf langen Touren auch funktionieren.
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
Danke


----------



## greyhoundart (21. November 2016)

@ Siem: Interessiert mich auch

Ansonsten... wenn es für euch interessant ist. Hab jetzt den China Sattel aus Carbon drauf und bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten (man muss ein wenig nachschleifen damit er "hinten rum" etwas weicher und runder ist würde ich sage das ist ein super Sattel und um einiges besser als der orginal Rotwild Sattel...


----------



## Groudon (21. November 2016)

Gestern bei feinstem Wetter ne Runde unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Maledivo (21. November 2016)

siem schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwilder,
> 
> wer von euch fährt die Shimano 1x11 11-46 Kassette und wer hat sich die Eagle zugelegt.
> Bin am Überlegen auf welches System ich mein E1 umbauen soll. Sollte auf langen Touren auch funktionieren.
> ...



Ich fahre 32 / 11-46 (Sunrace). Komme damit gut zurecht. Vermisse momentan nix.

Bei längere Uphillfahrten wäre 30er Kettenblatt optimaler.

Bisher bin ich mit 22/36 und 11-36 gefahren. Auf Papier fehlt mir bei 22 mit 36 etwa 1 1/2 Gange, jedoch merke ich den Unterschied kaum.

Bei Eagle hast den Vorteil dass Du mehr Bandbreite hast. Wenn Du viel schnelle Strecken über 40 km/h fährst, ist bei 32 mit 11 schnell unangenehm. Da ist dann 34er Blatt geeigneter, dann hast aber Nachteil bei steile Uphillfahrten.

Also wenn Du nicht schneller als 40 km/h fährst würde ich keine Eagle holen. Da ist Bike-Urlaube besser investiert


----------



## Maledivo (21. November 2016)

greyhoundart schrieb:


> @ Siem: Interessiert mich auch
> 
> Ansonsten... wenn es für euch interessant ist. Hab jetzt den China Sattel aus Carbon drauf und bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten (man muss ein wenig nachschleifen damit er "hinten rum" etwas weicher und runder ist würde ich sage das ist ein super Sattel und um einiges besser als der orginal Rotwild Sattel...



Habe auch RW Sattel direkt gegen Breitere Modell getauscht. Die Originale sind immer in der Größe S ausgeliefert. Kein Wunder dass andere Sättel schnell besser ist.


----------



## siem (21. November 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Ich fahre 32 / 11-46 (Sunrace). Komme damit gut zurecht. Vermisse momentan nix.
> 
> Bei längere Uphillfahrten wäre 30er Kettenblatt optimaler.
> 
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hast du dich absichtlich gegen Shimano 11-46 entschieden? Ich fahre derzeit 24/38 und 11-36, ein Uphillgang ist mir schon wichtig. LG


----------



## Maledivo (21. November 2016)

siem schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hast du dich absichtlich gegen Shimano 11-46 entschieden? Ich fahre derzeit 24/38 und 11-36, ein Uphillgang ist mir schon wichtig. LG



Dann ist 32 mit 11-46 genau richtige für Dich.

Ja habe absichtlich gegen Shimano entschieden wegen ungünstige Abstufung. Bei Sunrace ist etwas sauberer abgestuft und ich merke keine störende Fahrgefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (21. November 2016)

Fahre auch die Kombi 32KB, 11-46 Kassette.
Hier im Schwäbisch-Fränkischen Wald taugt es 
Was nicht ganz soo Optimal ist, ist der Sprung vom vorletzten Ritzel (39Z) auf das 46 Ritzel, das passt nicht immer.
Da würde ich mir noch eine zwischen stufe wünschen, bsp.. 42Z
Ja, und richtig Geschwindigkeit machen geht halt auch nicht 
Mal Gucken ob nächstes jähr was passenderes vom Zubehörmarkt kommt


----------



## Maledivo (21. November 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> Fahre auch die Kombi 32KB, 11-46 Kassette.
> Hier im Schwäbisch-Fränkischen Wald taugt es
> Was nicht ganz soo Optimal ist, ist der Sprung vom vorletzten Ritzel (39Z) auf das 46 Ritzel, das passt nicht immer.
> Da würde ich mir noch eine zwischen stufe wünschen, bsp.. 42Z
> ...



Aus diesem Grund habe ich Sunrace geholt, dir Abstufungen ist gleichmäßig (11-13-15-18-21-24-28-32-36-40-46). Bei Shimano ist mir der Sprung von vorletzte (37) auf letzte (46) zu heftig.


----------



## Maledivo (21. November 2016)

Heute ist es eingetroffen -> natürlich direkt montiert:


----------



## at021971 (22. November 2016)

the donkey schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen in was neues zu investieren dann müßte dieses gehn
> Wäre schon schade


Wenn Du Dich auch nur von dem Rahmen trenne würdest, kannst Du Dich ja mal melden. Du hattest diesen Gedanken im August ja schon mal ins Spiel gebracht, als ich meine Rahmen beschädigt hatte. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, ist er ja auch in Größe L.

Thomas


----------



## at021971 (26. November 2016)

Was lange währt wird...






Nach dem nun auch Fox sich in der Lage sah die Gabel in Deutschland verfügbar zu machen, kann es endlich losgehen. Wenn man bedenkt dass der Rahmen schon im Januar kam...





Rotwild R.X1 FS 27.5 (2015)
Size: XL (48 cm)
Frame Weight: 3.475 g (inclusive Damper, Headset, Seatpost Quickrelease and X12 Axle)
Total Weight: 13.950 g

Fox Racing Shox 36 FLOAT 27.5 160 FIT HSC/LSC 15QRx110 Boost (910-20-076)
Syntace Vector Carbon High10 8° 760 mm
Ergon GA2 All Enduro/All Mountain Griffe
Syntace Megaforce 2 Vorbau 6° 1 1/8 80 mm
Syntace H.A.T. Spacerset
Ergon SMR3 Pro Carbon Sattel - M
Kind Shock Lev Integra Sattelstütze 150 / 442 mm
Shimano XTR BR-M9020 Trail Scheibenbremse (vorne)
Shimano XTR/Saint SM-RT99L Ice-Tec Bremsscheibe 203mm
Shimano XTR BR-M9020 Trail Scheibenbremse (hinten)
Shimano SM-MA-F203P/P PM auf PM 203 Mountadapter VR
Shimano XTR/Saint SM-RT99M Ice-Tec Bremsscheibe 180mm
Shimano XTR I-SL-M9000ILBP RapidFire Plus 2/3/11-fach Lever mit Ispec
Shimano XTR FD-M9025-E2 Top Swing Down Pull Front E-Type Derailleur
Shimano XTR I-RD-M9000-GS Shadow Plus 11-fach Schaltwerk
Shimano XT CS-M8000-11 Kassette 11-fach, 40T
Shimano XTR CN-HG901 11-fach Kette
Shimano XTR FC-M9020 Trail Kurbel 38-28
Shimano XTR SM-BB94 41A Pressfit Innenlager
Shimano XTR PD-M9000 XC Race Klick-Pedale
DT Swiss E1700 SPLINE® TWO 27.5 Laufradsatz QR15x110 / X12x142
Schwalbe Fat Albert TrailStar 2,35"
Schwalbe Fat Albert PaceStar 2,35"
Schwalbe Schlauch SV21 27,5"

Thomas


----------



## JoDeCologne (26. November 2016)

Solide Ausstattung!
Aber warum solange auf die Gabel gewartet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (26. November 2016)

Der Rahmen kam im Januar und stammte aus Rotwild 2015er Abverkauf. Die meisten Teil habe ich Ende März bis Anfang April gekauft. Den Laufradsatz gab es dann aber auch erst im Juli wieder. Und bei der Gabel wollte ich eine 36er Fox mit RC2 bzw. HSC/LSC Dämpfung, also ohne CTD oder ähnlichem. Sie sollte aber unbedingt ein Quick Release und keine Steckachse habe. Und diese gab es von Fox bisher nur als OEM oder eben als 2017er Modell. Und der Liefertermin der 2017er QR15x110 Boost Variante hat sich immer wieder um einen Monat verschoben. Zudem musste ich die erste Bestellung der Gabel im Juli wieder umtauschen, da sie im Shop falsch bebildert (QR anstatt der gelieferten Stechkachse) und die vorherige Nachfrage sogar falsch beantwortet wurde. Die zweite Bestellung auch im Juli hat der Shop einen Monat später gecancelt, da er die Gabel einfach nicht bekam. Und der letzte Shop musste die Anfang September bestellte Gabel dann auch noch zweimal verschieben. Sie sollte eigentlich erst am 08. Dezember ankommen, wurde aber jetzt schon am Donnertag gebracht.

Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. November 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen kam im Januar und stammte aus Rotwild 2015er Abverkauf. Die meisten Teil habe ich Ende März bis Anfang April gekauft. Den Laufradsatz gab es dann aber auch erst im Juli wieder. Und bei der Gabel wollte ich eine 36er Fox mit RC2 bzw. HSC/LSC Dämpfung, also ihne CTD oder ähnlichem. Sie sollte aber unbedingt ein Quick Release und keine Steckachse habe. Und diese gab es von Fox bisher nur als OEM oder eben als 2017er Modell. Und der Liefertermin der 2017er QR15x110 Boost Variante hat sich immer wieder um einen Monat verschoben. Zudem musste ich die erste Bestellung der Gabel im Juli wieder umtauschen, da sie im Shop falsch bebildert (QR anstatt der gelieferten Stechkachse) und die vorherige Nachfrage sogar falsch beantwortet wurde. Die zweite Bestellung auch im Juli hat der Shop einen Monat später gecancelt, da er die Gabel einfach nicht bekam. Und der letzte Shop musste die Anfang September bestellte Gabel dann auch noch zweimal verschieben. Sie sollte eigentlich erst am 08. Dezember ankommen, wurde aber jetzt schon am Donnertag gebracht.
> 
> Thomas


Die Gabel dürfte eine eine 2017er sein, vorher gab es die Kombi nicht.


----------



## Orakel (26. November 2016)

@at021971 
Könntest du bitte das Gewicht vom LRsatz mitteilen.
Danke


----------



## at021971 (26. November 2016)

Dis Fox ist wie geschrieben eine aus dem Modelljahr 2017 und wiegt ungekürzt und ohne Achse 1.959 g





die Achse kommt auf 77 g.



 
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (26. November 2016)

Hallo Orakel, der Laufradsatz ist ein DT Swiss E1700 Spline Two 27.5" QR15x110 Boost / X12x142
Er wiegt vorne 863 g und hinten 984 g.

Thomas


----------



## greyhoundart (27. November 2016)

Mal ein paar Momente von gestern sog. aus dem Nebel in die Sonne. War schon sehr genial...


----------



## Orakel (27. November 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> Hallo Orakel Der Laufradsatz ist ein DT Swiss E1700 Spline Two 27.5" QR15x110 Boost / X12x142
> Er wiegt vorne 863 g und hinten 984 g.
> 
> Thomas


Dann kann ich davon ausgehn dass mein M1700 am X2 mehr wiegt wie die 1847 gr. von deinem E1700 LRsatz.
EDIT: laut DT Swiss Hp ist der M1700 leichter wie der E1700


----------



## JoDeCologne (27. November 2016)

Hut ab!? Hätte das nicht geschafft, 11Monate alles rumliegen zu haben..

Nur um den Imbusschlüssel an der Achse zu vermeiden;-)


----------



## Trailrider444 (27. November 2016)

Liebe Rotwild-Rider,

ich möchte mir demnächst ein 2016er X1 FS 27,5 zulegen. Es scheint identisch mit dem aktuellen Modell zu sein.
Einsatzgebiet: Mittelgebirge, Alpen-X, Trails bis S3.
Einige Fragen konnte ich mir bisher durch Suchen nicht beantworten.
1. Welche Rahmengröße ist bei 188cm Körperlänge und 91cm Schrittlänge die richtige (will 50mm Vorbau fahren, Bike soll wendig sein)?
2. 2x11 oder 1x11?


----------



## at021971 (27. November 2016)

ich bin 1,91 m große und habe eine Schrittlänge von 93 cm und würde ganz klar zu einem Rahmen in XL greifen. Und bezüglich Antrieb würde ich, wenn ich damit auch mal lange, steile Alpenanstiege, bei einem AlpX mit viel Gepäck, fahren möchte, zu 2x11 greifen.

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. November 2016)

at021971 schrieb:


> ich bin 1,91 m große und habe eine Schrittlänge von 93 cm und würde ganz klar zu einem Rahmen in XL greifen. Und bezüglich Antrieb würde ich, wenn ich damit auch mal lange, steile Alpenanstiege, bei einem AlpX mit viel Gepäck, fahren möchte, zu 2x11 greifen.
> 
> Thomas


Genau so


----------



## Groudon (28. November 2016)

Fährt jemand im Raum München oder Sachsen ein Rotwild x1 von 2015? Ich überlege mir eines zu zu legen, würde es aber gerne Probe fahren vorher.


----------



## at021971 (28. November 2016)

Im Prinzip ja, aber wie Du vorher sehen konntest ist es noch nicht fertig. Grösse ist XL.

Thomas


----------



## Groudon (28. November 2016)

Hm. Ich denke ich benötige Größe L und will im Grunde nicht blind ins Blaue kaufen. =(


----------



## Maledivo (28. November 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> Hm. Ich denke ich benötige Größe L und will im Grunde nicht blind ins Blaue kaufen. =(



Wie wäre wenn Du an einem Tag nach Mülheim-Kärlich bei Schaltwerk Bikes  kommst, dort ausgiebig testen und dann den passender Rahmen bzw. Gesamtes Rad mitnehmen? Die haben momentan alle Größen vorhanden. 

Dann kannst natürlich auch mit uns auf Hometrails biken fahren . Dies alleine lohnt die Fahrt schon .


----------



## Groudon (28. November 2016)

Da ich kein eigenes Auto besitze und als Student an sich bereits ein knappes Budget habe, sind 1000 km Autofahrt auch kein Klacks für mich. =(


----------



## Mainbiker363 (28. November 2016)

Trailrider444 schrieb:


> Liebe Rotwild-Rider,
> 
> ich möchte mir demnächst ein 2016er X1 FS 27,5 zulegen. Es scheint identisch mit dem aktuellen Modell zu sein.
> Einsatzgebiet: Mittelgebirge, Alpen-X, Trails bis S3.
> ...



Hallo,

bin 189cm bei 88cm Schrittlänge. Fahre das X1 2016er Baureihe in XL
Fahre in den Alpen genauso wie in den Fränkischen Mittelgebirgen, aber auch pro Jahr einen Alpencross.
Übersetzung: 2x11 

1x11 hängt von Deiner Kondition ab. Für mich ist es zu heftig in den Alpen.


----------



## Trailrider444 (28. November 2016)

Danke für eure Hinweise.
Es wird dann wohl 2x11.
Bisher raten ja alle eher zu XL. Ich hatte bisher bei all meinen Bikes Größe L (auch wenn das nichts heißt) und habe Angst zu gestreckt für schwierige Trails zu sitzen. Wie kommst du auch engen Trails zurecht Mainbiker363? Welche Vorbaulänge fährst du?


----------



## JoDeCologne (28. November 2016)

Rotwild fällt kleiner aus. Fahre mit 179 / 82 SL schon L am tourenorientierten AM - Bike. Bei L ist die Stütze am Berg schon fast am max Auszug. Beim E1 geht evtl noch L, aber das X1 in XL wird für deine Größe und Anwendung am besten passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (30. November 2016)

Trailrider444 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hinweise.
> Es wird dann wohl 2x11.
> Bisher raten ja alle eher zu XL. Ich hatte bisher bei all meinen Bikes Größe L (auch wenn das nichts heißt) und habe Angst zu gestreckt für schwierige Trails zu sitzen. Wie kommst du auch engen Trails zurecht Mainbiker363? Welche Vorbaulänge fährst du?



Hallo,

mein Vorbau hat ne Länge von 85mm, und ist mit etwas zu lange, und ich werde demnächst auf nen kürzeren Vorbau wechseln.

Die engen Trails sind mit diesen Bike richtig toll zu surfen. Allerdings habe ich auch schon den Lenker getauscht, da der CB Carbon Lenker mir eher Probleme bereitet hat. 

Wie schon vorher genannt, fallen die RW Bikes eher etwas kleiner aus.


----------



## Beppe (30. November 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Heute gab's am Bindelweg oberhalb vom Fedaiasee in den Dolomiten ein Foto-/Videoshooting von einem Rotwild Ebike mit Doppelbrücke. Hab mich fast übergeben müssen.


----------



## Andi_72 (30. November 2016)

A bisserl kitschig is des schoo!


----------



## DerZ (2. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,  ich fahre ein Rotwild R.Q1 FS 27.5 und nach einigem Stress mit meiner 3x10 XT überlege ich schon länger herum ob ich nicht auf SRAM 1x umbauen soll.
Hat jemand von Euch das bei den älteren Modellen (E1, X1, Q1) schon einmal erfolgreich umgesetzt, oder Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Ich meine ich hätte mal negatives gelesen bzgl. der Montage am Schaltauge oder so.


----------



## Maledivo (2. Dezember 2016)

DerZ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,  ich fahre ein Rotwild R.Q1 FS 27.5 und nach einigem Stress mit meiner 3x10 XT überlege ich schon länger herum ob ich nicht auf SRAM 1x umbauen soll.
> Hat jemand von Euch das bei den älteren Modellen (E1, X1, Q1) schon einmal erfolgreich umgesetzt, oder Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Ich meine ich hätte mal negatives gelesen bzgl. der Montage am Schaltauge oder so.



Warum sollte es nicht klappen? Soviel ich weiß musst du ein anderes Schaltauge bei Rotwild ordnern. Das war schon.

Hast du nicht mal Gedanken gemacht bei Shimano zu bleiben? Kassette würde ich Dir von Sunrace empfehlen. Fahre seit einiger Zeit auch mit 1 Fach. Musst ein paar Seiten zurückblättern.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Dezember 2016)

Der E-Downhiller ist doch eine sau geile Sache und muss halt noch ein bisserl leichter werden, aber ansonsten frage ich mich wie man sowas haten kann. Sind die Kritiker überhaupt schonmal mit einem 2016er Pedelec gefahren?

Das fette Verbrenner-Fahrzeug hingegen, ausgerechnet von dem Konzern, dessen aktuelle Diesel-Fahrzeuge die Grenzwerte um den Faktor 13 überschreiten (schlechter als EURO1-Norm) und die ihre ganze Kundschaft verarschen, das passt natürlich gar nicht in so ein Video rein. Von solchen äußerst zweifelhaften Greenwashing-Partnerschaften, die der Elektromobilität diametral entgegen stehen, sollte Rotwild sich klar distanzieren und die eigenen Werte hochhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (2. Dezember 2016)

..beim Schaltauge mußt du umrüsten vom Direct-Mount auf das Standard-Schaltauge. (im bikemarkt gibt´s das gerade für 12Euro;-)

Ansonsten hab ich das auch schon des öfteren überlegt. Allerdings ist das Q1 so breit aufgestellt; von CTF, Enduro bis Alpentour; daß ich bedenken habe, immer einen Gang an einem Ende zu wenig zu haben. Brauche 24/36 und ebenso gerne mal 36/11.
http://www.ritzelrechner.de/?GR=DER...36&RZ2=11,13,15,17,19,21,24,28,32,36&UF2=2240

Auch bekomme ich bei den 1fach Fahrern gerade jetzt im schmodrigen Winter und bei abgenudelten Kassetten/Ketten mit, daß die Schaltperformance empfindlicher nachläßt, als beim 2x oder 3xAntrieb.

Welche Abstufung hast du geplant?
Wie sieht´s bei euch mit Schaltqualität bei 1fach aus, wenn die Teile runter sind?


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2016)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..beim Schaltauge mußt du umrüsten vom Direct-Mount auf das Standard-Schaltauge. (im bikemarkt gibt´s das gerade für 12Euro;-)
> 
> Ansonsten hab ich das auch schon des öfteren überlegt. Allerdings ist das Q1 so breit aufgestellt; von CTF, Enduro bis Alpentour; daß ich bedenken habe, immer einen Gang an einem Ende zu wenig zu haben. Brauche 24/36 und ebenso gerne mal 36/11.
> 
> ...


Die Erfahrungen meiner Kollegen mit 1x11:
- Kette fliegt auch runter
- nach ~1.000km wird es besonders deutlich
- Rückwärts treten in den oberen Gängen und die Kette fällt runter
- in den oberen Gängen wird die Kette dermaßen gespannt dass sich die Kurbeln schwer drehen
- alle beklagen, dass eigentlich doch noch ein Gang fehlt, besonders in den bergen und im Winter
- ohne Bashring drehen sich die Kurbeln beim Aufsetzen mit und die Zähne fallen aus

Ich halte den 1-fach Kram derzeit für ein hausgemachtes Problem um in Kürze wieder eine Lösung finden verkaufen zu können.
Die Weichen für 1 x 12 sind schon gestellt durch den Boost Standard.

Man muss sich doch fragen, warum ein Rahmen keine Möglichkeit zur Umwerfermontage hat, aber trotzem eine ISCG Ausfnahme?
Wozu soll die sein wenn 1 x 11 funktioniert wie versprochen?


----------



## Maledivo (2. Dezember 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Erfahrungen meiner Kollegen mit 1x11:
> - Kette fliegt auch runter
> - nach ~1.000km wird es besonders deutlich
> - Rückwärts treten in den oberen Gängen und die Kette fällt runter
> ...



Habe selbst 1x11 noch nicht so lange, jedoch gibt es für mich schon einige Pluspunkte. Wie z.B. Die Gangsprünge sind größer und für mich genau passende.

Man muss nur bewusst sein dass man in obere 2 Zahnrädern nicht rückwärts drehen sollten. Jedoch gebe ich zu dass Schaltwerk sehr penibel eingestellt werden muss um die folgende Punkten zu vermeiden wie z.B. Schwere Ankurbeln. Bei mir nach zahlreiche Einstellungen drehen es sehr leicht wie bei 2 Fach oder Reste.

Bisher bin ich noch nicht mit meinem kleinen 32er aufgesetzt, ansonsten gibt es Bash am ISCG zum nachrüsten.

Fehlende Gänge beklagen man allerdings nur am Anfang, da ist man schon von 2 Fach verwöhnt ! Aber mit der Zeit vergisst man es. Momentan vermisse ich kein Gang nach oben, habe dieser bisher kaum benutzt, denke sogar 34er nach.

Jedenfalls habe bei 2 Fach und 1 Fach Spaß!

In 3 Monaten schreiben wir nochmals


----------



## DerZ (2. Dezember 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Warum sollte es nicht klappen? Soviel ich weiß musst du ein anderes Schaltauge bei Rotwild ordnern. Das war schon.
> 
> Hast du nicht mal Gedanken gemacht bei Shimano zu bleiben? Kassette würde ich Dir von Sunrace empfehlen. Fahre seit einiger Zeit auch mit 1 Fach. Musst ein paar Seiten zurückblättern.



Ja, Shimano wäre natürlich die deutlich kostengünstigere und mit Sicherheit auch einfachere Alternative. Gerade die neue XT-Gruppe mit bis zu 46 Zähnen auf der Kasette ist schon recht interessant.
Das ist bei mir im Moment denke ich eher so eine Kopfsache, weil ich jetzt schon seit Monaten mit den Schaltkomponenten und der Kette kämpfe. Die ganze Gruppe zu tauschen birgt die Hoffnung alle weiteren potentiellen Fehlerquellen mit einem Schlag auszuräumen.



JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ...
> Ansonsten hab ich das auch schon des öfteren überlegt. Allerdings ist das Q1 so breit aufgestellt; von CTF, Enduro bis Alpentour; daß ich bedenken habe, immer einen Gang an einem Ende zu wenig zu haben. Brauche 24/36 und ebenso gerne mal 36/11.
> http://www.ritzelrechner.de/?GR=DER...36&RZ2=11,13,15,17,19,21,24,28,32,36&UF2=2240
> ...  Welche Abstufung hast du geplant? ...



Ich bin das Q1 am Anfang fast nur auf Touren gefahren und habe somit die gesamte Bandbreite der Schaltung gut ausgenutzt. Mittlerweile fahre ich mit dem Rad fast nur noch Trails. Da wären mir vor allem die Klettergänge wichtig, da ich schon einige (für mich) heftige Anstiege bei meinen Standard-Runden dabei habe. Nach oben heraus könnte ich komplett auf das große Kettenblatt verzichten.


----------



## Maledivo (2. Dezember 2016)

Ich zitiere mich:


Maledivo schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund habe ich Sunrace geholt, dir Abstufungen ist gleichmäßig (11-13-15-18-21-24-28-32-36-40-46). Bei Shimano ist mir der Sprung von vorletzte (37) auf letzte (46) zu heftig.


Da du hohe Kletterfähigkeit brauchst, wäre Shimano in meiner Augen kontraproduktiv da Abstufung viel zu groß ist beim letzten Gang.

Wie ich sehe tendiert dein Ziel 30 x 11-46. Für steile Anstiege ist es ein Segen aber für Trails, ... Da kannst ab 30 km/h mit der Nähmaschine konkurrieren


----------



## DerZ (2. Dezember 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich:
> Aus diesem Grund habe ich Sunrace geholt, dir Abstufungen ist gleichmäßig (11-13-15-18-21-24-28-32-36-40-46).



Das klingt in der Tat einleuchtend. Sehr interessanter Tip.


----------



## Bensemer (2. Dezember 2016)

@Maledivo , du bist der erste der die großen Sprünge als Vorteil wertet,  99% beklagen sich ja genau darüber. Aber wenn es bei dir läuft ist es ja super


----------



## Maledivo (2. Dezember 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> @Maledivo , du bist der erste der die großen Sprünge als Vorteil wertet,  99% beklagen sich ja genau darüber. Aber wenn es bei dir läuft ist es ja super


99 % ist sicherlich übertrieben, kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die Gangsprünge so extrem anfühlt. Wenn ich blind schalte merke ich den Unterschied kaum, nur schneller schwerer oder leichter.

Denke die übliche Probleme sind fehlende Gänge nach oben oder nach unten.

Jedenfalls bin ich zufrieden und würde nicht auf 2 Fach zurückkehren.

Allerdings bin ich mit diesem Antrieb noch keine AlpenX gefahren.


----------



## Orakel (10. Dezember 2016)

heute die Sonnenstunden zur zweiten Runde (längere) genutzt, somit kann ich a bissle mehr erzählen wie beim ersten "Bericht".
Was mich wieder überrascht hat, ist wie Leichtfüssig (Leichtreifig) die Kombi 27,5" Conti MKII 2,4"  läuft, steile Rampe kein Problem das Vorderrad bleibt wo es hingehört, am Boden
Wiegetritt den Asphaltberg hoch, kein Wippen und Flex im Hinterbau, alles schön ruhig 
Auf dem Singeltrail kannst beschleunigen ohne ende, es lässt sich leicht lenken bleibt Spurstabil, Wendig 
Das Acroscokpit macht einen stabilen Eindruck, nur die Lenkerbreite ist auf den ersten Metern Gewöhnungsbedürftig, gibt sich dann aber.
SH Bremse, gut zu Dosieren, hat biss, passt bis jetzt.(Wobei mir die DRT im Hinterkopf rumschwebt)
Der Ergon Sattel hat mich positiv überrascht, bis jetzt keine Beschwerden/Druckstellen.
Alles *RICHTIG *gemacht mit dem X2 
PS: und a bissle dreckig geworden


----------



## Maledivo (11. Dezember 2016)

War auch Pilzen sammeln äh biken 

Fox Float X macht Spaß!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (11. Dezember 2016)

Genau..endlich Winter:

* Laub verdeckt ängstigende  Wurzeln
* man legt sich weicher ab
* beherzter Griff zur hinteren Bremse rutscht einen um jede Kurve
* man lernt: " Ständig Grip an den Reifen ist völlig überbewertet "


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Dezember 2016)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Genau..endlich Winter:
> 
> * Laub verdeckt ängstigende  Wurzeln
> * man legt sich weicher ab
> ...


Alter Philosoph


----------



## JoDeCologne (12. Dezember 2016)

Jau, jetzt geht's Philosophieren & Grammzählen wieder los ...
(umgekehrt prportional zur Zeit auf'm Bike)


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Dezember 2016)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Jau, jetzt geht's philosophieren & grammzählen wieder los ...
> (umgekehrt prportional zur Zeit auf'm Bike)


Meine Wage springt in 100g Schritten, da stell ich mich auch nur selten drauf.

Und was das biken angeht, da sprech ich derzeit eher von Bodenturnen, herje ist die Scheiße glitschig...


----------



## JoDeCologne (12. Dezember 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> .. da sprech ich derzeit eher von Bodenturnen, herje ist die Scheiße glitschig...


..jetzt ist wieder Zeit an Technik zu feilen & und neues zu Lernen !

Mein Wunschliste (Warum?):

* Bunnyhop höher&relaxter / Manual(-impuls) 
( ist einfach flowiger bei umgestürzten Bäumen nicht mehr abzusteigen / Front hoch braucht man für alle weiteren Techniken)
* "Bike mehr & tiefer legen"
( ob Serpentinen oder schnelle Kurven. Ich schreibs mir aufs Oberrohr!)
* Droppen verbesseren / Wheelie Drop light
( sauberer gehts immer / aber ohne Speed vor ner Kante hilft nur der WheelieDrop..na ja ist ja Wunschzeit)

Was habt ihr euch denn so vorgenommen was 2017 mal klappen soll?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Dezember 2016)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Jetzt ist wieder Zeit an Technik zu feilen & zu Lernen !
> 
> Mein Wunschliste (Warum?):
> 
> ...


Zügig und heil unten ankommen.
Ansonsten ist mein Fahrstil eher holzhackermäßig und ich habe die Hoffnung aufgegeben.


----------



## JoDeCologne (12. Dezember 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Zügig und heil unten ankommen...


Zügig* und *heil !?  Was willste mehr. Bin noch bei *entweder/oder* ..


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Dezember 2016)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Zügig* und *heil !?  Was willste mehr. Bin noch bei *entweder/oder* ..


Solange noch ein Biker hinter mir ist will ich nicht klagen, wenigstens einer reicht für mein Ego....


----------



## Maledivo (12. Dezember 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Solange noch ein Biker hinter mir ist will ich nicht klagen, wenigstens einer reicht für mein Ego....



Daran arbeite ich und eines Tages siehst du meine Staubwolke. Glaube da muss ich die Hoffnung begraben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Dezember 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Daran arbeite ich und eines Tages siehst du meine Staubwolke. Glaube da muss ich die Hoffnung begraben!


Klar, es ist eindeutig zu nass für Staub.


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Dezember 2016)

Muss das Thema Umbau auf 1 x11 noch mal rausholen, da ich nun ebenfalls mit dem Gedanken spiele dies an meinem 2013er G1 zu tun. Das Problem ist nun aber das der Bock ein 83er Tretlager/BSA hat.

Kann mir hier jemand sagen, ob´s hierfür auch von Shimano Kurbeln gibt? Die einzig beiden passenden die ich bisher gefunden habe sind

- https://www.bike-components.de/de/T...10-11-fach-Kurbelgarnitur-Modell-2017-p49554/
- http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/877571-sram-x01-dh-83mm-gxp-gxp-lager

Weitere Alternativen oder Anregungen sind ebenfalls gerne willkommen


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Dezember 2016)

Ist 83mm nicht Booststandard?


----------



## JoDeCologne (14. Dezember 2016)

... 12x157mm Hinterbau braucht wohl 83mm? Gibt doch Zee und Saint oder von E13 zB LG1..


----------



## AnAx (14. Dezember 2016)

Nein @RockyRider66 , Boost ist nur bei der Hinterbaubreite unterschiedlich, die größere Kettenlinie bei Boost kommt von der Kurbel oder dem Offset der Kettenblätter. Die Tretlagerbreite bleibt bei Boost bei 73mm.
@Mr. Nice Shimano hat soweit ich weiß nur zwei 83mm Kurbeln, die Saint (FC-M825) und die Zee (FC-M645):
Saint: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...5-83-mm-Hollowtech-II-mit-Kettenblatt-p53672/
Zee: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/ZEE-Kurbelgarnitur-FC-M645-83-mm-p31982/

Sonst hat Race Face auch noch schöne, SixC zB


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Dezember 2016)

Hmh... na, dann kann ich mir auch einfach ein neues e13 KB für meine TRSr Kurbel holen https://www.bike24.de/p198869.html .... damit sollte es ja auch funktionieren.

http://enduro-mtb.com/en/ethirteen-the-dual-width-guidering-m/

Fährt die jemand oder hat schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (15. Dezember 2016)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Hmh... na, dann kann ich mir auch einfach ein neues e13 KB für meine TRSr Kurbel holen https://www.bike24.de/p198869.html .... damit sollte es ja auch funktionieren.
> 
> http://enduro-mtb.com/en/ethirteen-the-dual-width-guidering-m/
> 
> Fährt die jemand oder hat schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht?



Das Kettenblatt (32T) habe ich, bin damit .

Siehe hier


----------



## JoDeCologne (15. Dezember 2016)

.. das ist doch gerade das geile an der E13 TRS+, dass sie einfach und zweifach fahrbar ist ( da könnte man die Lagerqualität glatt drüber vergessen;-)


----------



## JoDeCologne (16. Dezember 2016)

..zum Thema Kurbel; speziell
RaceFace next SL. @RockyRider66

Kann man die Kettenlinie durch Spacern an Cinch-Aufnahme noch verringern oder wird bei der  Boost-Variante dies allein über Kettenblatt bestimmt?

Die Kurbel 2016 ist zZ rel günstig zu haben und ja recht flexible bzgl Kettenblattwahl/Standard. Ich würde gleich über Boost-Variante nachdenken?


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Dezember 2016)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..zum Thema Kurbel; speziell
> RaceFace next SL. @RockyRider66
> 
> Kann man die Kettenlinie durch Spacern an Cinch-Aufnahme noch verringern oder wird bei der  Boost-Variante dies allein über Kettenblatt bestimmt?
> ...


Denke du kannst was einstellen, ich habe es auch hinbekommen.

Die Achse steckt in der rechten Kurbel.
Nach dem Montieren der linken Kurbel hat man noch etwa 3mm Luft da die Achse etwas länger ist.
Auf der linken Seite hast du dann eine große Art Stellmutter (Gewinde ist auf der Achse) um die Luft weg zu bekommen.
Ich habe auf der rechten Seite einen selbst gemachten Kunststoffring unterlgen müssen weil sonst die Kettenblattschrauben vom kleinen Blatt an der Kurbel geschliffen haben.


----------



## JoDeCologne (16. Dezember 2016)

..sind die Kettenblätter auf einem festen Spider oder kann man nicht den Spider gegen ein DirecMount-KB tauschen?
Dachte bei 2015/2016er Modellen kann man mit Innenlagertool den Spider lösen und ggf diesen höher/seitlich Spacern.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Dezember 2016)

Es gibt verschiedene Spyder.
Lässt man den Spider Weg hat man direkt Mount


----------



## Maledivo (17. Dezember 2016)

Richie mit "richtigem" Bike

Quelle: https://www.rotwild.de/community-ne...il&utm_term=0_a89f40e9e4-58e3376b06-117333397


----------



## dopero (18. Dezember 2016)

Der sieht ja richtig fröhlich aus...
Bei den hübschen Laufrädern kein Wunder ;-)


----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. Dezember 2016)

Irgendwie sieht das Biker für Ihn zu groß und zu lang aus!


----------



## Maledivo (18. Dezember 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Irgendwie sieht das Biker für Ihn zu groß und zu lang aus!



Jepp! Richie ist auch klein und G1 gibt nur on zwei Größen, M und L. Er hätte S gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. Dezember 2016)

Na dann wird er sich im Bike ja super "integriert" fühlen.


----------



## XDennisX (18. Dezember 2016)

dopero schrieb:


> Der sieht ja richtig fröhlich aus...
> Bei den hübschen Laufrädern kein Wunder ;-)




Was ist mit denen? Die gefallen mir schon lange, und dachte wenn meine TRS+ mal durch sind....


----------



## dopero (18. Dezember 2016)

Das sind wohl digitale Laufräder. Entweder sie gefallen einem und man will sie unbedingt haben, oder man würde sie nicht mal geschenkt nehmen. Dazwischen scheint es nichts zu geben.
Bei mir gilt das Zweite. Ich würde es als Strafe ansehen wenn mich mein Sponsor mit den Laufrädern losschicken würde.


----------



## XDennisX (18. Dezember 2016)

Ich find die mega. über Geschmack lässt sich eben  streiten....  

Dachte du meinst sie wären von der Qualität nichts.


----------



## JoDeCologne (18. Dezember 2016)

..bei dem FacebookBild hab ich auch tüchtig gegrinst! Richie hatte schon besser Laune bei Fotoshootings?

"Shit, lousy european weather..damn big bike...this horrible "german glühwine" yesterday...want back to laguna beach "


----------



## Maledivo (19. Dezember 2016)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Ich find die mega. über Geschmack lässt sich eben  streiten....
> 
> Dachte du meinst sie wären von der Qualität nichts.



Die kranke Brüder LRS sind mittlerweile in 3. Generation, da gibt noch kaum Erfahrungsberichte. Für bisherige Generationen waren sie sehr anfällig und es gab keine Ersatzteile. Bei 3. Generation scheint anders zu sein (bei BC kann man alles kaufen).

Jedoch kommen keine CB Parts an meinem Bike ran!

Hoffe Rotwild kommt demnächst von diesem Hersteller weg.

Sie haben einige Parts da Richie von diesem Hersteller sponsoriert wird.

Jedoch hat Rotwild im Serien G1 keine CB Parts verbaut.


----------



## Bensemer (19. Dezember 2016)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Was ist mit denen? Die gefallen mir schon lange, und dachte wenn meine TRS+ mal durch sind....


Rein optisch finde ich die Dinger auch richtig lecker und ich wollte eigentlich das X1 damit bestücken bzw. das Bike gleich mit den Laufräder bestellen. Da man aber wirklich nur schlechtes darüber gelesen hat habe ich mich für die Serien-DT Swiss entschieden.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Dezember 2016)

Ich mache um Sonderlösungen immer einen ganz großen Bogen. Egal ob Laufräder, Kurbel, Dämpfer...will kein Designstück, wo es nach ein paar Jahren keine E-Teile mehr gibt sondern ein alltagstaugliches Bike.

Pros fahren alles was man ihnen zur Verfügung stellt. Da wird auch mal gelächelt, selbst wenn es zum heulen ist.


----------



## Orakel (19. Dezember 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Die kranke Brüder LRS sind mittlerweile in 3. Generation, da gibt noch kaum Erfahrungsberichte. Für bisherige Generationen waren sie sehr anfällig und es gab keine Ersatzteile. Bei 3. Generation scheint anders zu sein (bei BC kann man alles kaufen).
> 
> 
> 
> Hoffe Rotwild kommt demnächst von diesem Hersteller weg.


Kann mir vorstellen dass Rotwild längere Verträge mit CB abgeschlossen hat, so wie es in der Branche üblich ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Dezember 2016)

Die CB-Teile und der Deal mit Mercedes, wo dann die Fahrräder per Diesel-SUV angekarrt werden, das sind schon etwas zweifelhafte Entscheidungen von Rotwild. Da hoffe ich mal, dass sich das wenigstens finanziell gelohnt hat, denn gutheißen kann ich das moralisch wirklich nicht angesichts der Arroganz dieses sehr zweifelhaft agierenden Konzerns:
www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.daimler-und-die-deutsche-umwelthilfe-die-angst-des-goliaths-vor-dem-david.f277aa2b-9f13-4bc6-996a-82d2a3ce9232.html


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Dezember 2016)

Also da muss ich jetzt mal ganz entschieden einschreiten! Die agieren weder arrogant noch zweifelhaft. Für Außenstehende ist vieles nicht so einfach zu verstehen. Das Thema ist sehr komplex und ALLLE Hersteller kämpfen mit den Vorgaben und Auslegungen bzw. Definitionen.


----------



## JoDeCologne (19. Dezember 2016)

Gäbe es Rotwild aka ADP überhaupt noch ohne die Aufträge aus der Autoindustrie? Eher nö, aber egal...
..bevor wir gleich noch bei Corratec, U-Bahngeschubse oder den Lombardis´ ankommen.


----------



## Maledivo (19. Dezember 2016)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Gäbe es Rotwild aka ADP überhaupt noch ohne die Aufträge aus der Autoindustrie? Eher nö, aber egal...
> ..bevor wir gleich noch bei Corratec, U-Bahngeschubse oder den Lombardis´ ankommen.



Keine Sorge, soweit werden wir nicht kommen!!! 

Jedenfalls sind die Rotwild-Bikes !!!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Dezember 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Also da muss ich jetzt mal ganz entschieden einschreiten! Die agieren weder arrogant noch zweifelhaft. Für Außenstehende ist vieles nicht so einfach zu verstehen. Das Thema ist sehr komplex und ALLLE Hersteller kämpfen mit den Vorgaben und Auslegungen bzw. Definitionen.



Naja, wenn man die Mercedes B-Klasse mit "minimalen Abgasen" bewirbt und dann per Abschaltvorrichtung unter 10 Grad Außentemperatur (also ca. 4 Monate im Jahr) unter dem Schutz des KBA das 13-fache der zulässigen Grenzwerte rausbläst, dann ist das für mich eigentlich sogar korrupt und betrügerisch, aber keineswegs eine legale Interpretation irgendwelcher Richtlinien. Aber das ist wirklich OT hier 
Jedenfalls sollte Rotwild sich meiner Meinung nach von solchen Firmen distanzieren, da wurden andere schon wegen Kooperationen mit sehr viel harmloseren Firmen gesteinigt.

Rotwild gäbe es ohne E-Bikes eher nicht mehr, die sollen sich ja mittlerweile besser verkaufen als die Varianten ohne Motor.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Dezember 2016)

Im Hochpreissegment wildert es sich immer relativ gut. Man muss es nur ordentlich verkaufen können.

Es gibt Kunden, denen ist es egal ob sie neben einem AMG Black Series noch einen oder mehrere Hirsche in der Garage haben. Andere sind happy wenn sie sich nach langer Sparphase eins leisten können. Menschen lassen sich eins nicht nehmen: Ihr Hobby.

Da sie jetzt ihre Teams etwas verschlankt haben, können Sie wieder verstärkt in die Bikes investieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Dezember 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Habe befürchtet, dass es kaum Unterschiede bei Shimano gibt.
> 
> Ich möchte aber umgehen, andauernd neu Lager in den Rahmen schlagen zu müssen.
> Daher suche ich nach einer rostfreien Alternative.
> ...



Hast du mittlerweile gute Tipps was BB92-Innenlager und das nötige Werkzeug angeht?
Ich würde die Lager gerne selbst einbauen und das so sauber wie es nur geht.
Solange die Werkzeuge nicht > 50 Euro kosten lohnt es sich für mich auch das selbst zu machen.
Allerdings ist das Shimano-Lager ziemlicher Müll und praktisch gar nicht gegen Wasser abgedichtet. Gibt es da bessere Alternativen, die nicht gleich das 5-fache kosten?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Hast du mittlerweile gute Tipps was BB92-Innenlager und das nötige Werkzeug angeht?
> Ich würde die Lager gerne selbst einbauen und das so sauber wie es nur geht.
> Solange die Werkzeuge nicht > 50 Euro kosten lohnt es sich für mich auch das selbst zu machen.
> Allerdings ist das Shimano-Lager ziemlicher Müll und praktisch gar nicht gegen Wasser abgedichtet. Gibt es da bessere Alternativen, die nicht gleich das 5-fache kosten?


Werkzeug zum Einpressen habe ich mir selbst gebaut.
Das Werkzeug zum Austreiben habe ich gekauft, für etwa 12,-€.

In meinen Augen liefern die aktuellen XTR Lager das beste Preis- Leistungsverhältnis.
Sind anders aufgebaut und gedichtet als XT & Co.
Also größeres Labyrinth und deutlich leichteren Lauf.
Zudem ist das Kunststoffgehäuse zärtlicher zum Rahmen.

Acros und Konsorten bieten auch Edelstahllager an.
Die sind zwar weniger anfällig, laufen aber nach Wassereinbruch auch rau.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Dezember 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Werkzeug zum Einpressen habe ich mir selbst gebaut.
> Das Werkzeug zum Austreiben habe ich gekauft, für etwa 12,-€.



Was für ein Werkzeug ist das? Ich habe vom Steuersatz einen Austreiber, meinst du der könnte auch gehen oder hat der ein ganz anderes Maß?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2016)

Zum austreiben ahhe ich das hier:
http://www.cycle-basar.de/Zubehoer/...it-Innenlager-Demontagewerkzeug-TL-BB-13.html 
Es war aber deutlich günstiger, musst du mal suchen.
Ob welches vom Steuersatz geht weiß ich nicht.

Wenn das Lager eh hin ist kann man es auch mit einem Stück Holz als Zulage rauskloppen, so stramm sitzen die nicht.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Dezember 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn das Lager eh hin ist kann man es auch mit einem Stück Holz als Zulage rauskloppen, so stramm sitzen die nicht.



Das ist eine gute Idee, werd ich so machen. Das Lager ist ja eh aus Plaste, da kann man den Rahmen gar nicht beschädigen.

PS:
Hier gibt es ein günstiges Werkzeug:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/superb-bb86-bb90-innenlager-demontagewerkzeug-tb-1927a-414825

Und wahrscheinlich probier ich mal eine andere Marke, nachdem das XTR-Lager mich so enttäuscht hat:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/race-face-x-type-press-fit-bb92-innenlager-41x92mm-585125


----------



## JoDeCologne (21. Dezember 2016)

RaceFace hat Innenlager bei denen die Lager einfach in den eingepressten Metallschalen liegen. Die Lager kann man "unterwegs" mit der Hand tauschen. Im anderen Bike ist´s ein Shimano XT PF. Beide haben bisher problemlos alles mitgemacht (trotz gelegentlichem Druckstrahler in der Autowaschanlage...weiß ich: "böse").

Nachtrag:
*PRESSFIT (LARGEUR 86.5 MM, 89.5 OU 92 MM, DIAMÈTRE 41 MM)
Boite PF, axes 24 mm type Shimano :*
– Chris King Press Fit 24
– Ceramic Speed BB86 Shimano
– Cycling Ceramic BB86 Shimano
– Hope Press Fit41
– Race Face BB92 X-Type Adapter
– Rotor Press Fit 46-24
– Shimano
– Stronglight BB86/89/92

siehe: http://www.velochannel.com/techniqu...er-quelles-marques-pour-quels-standards-24365


----------



## Groudon (21. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe mir das Werkzeug von Contec bestellt und heute verwendet. Es funktioniert sehr gut und ist mit 30€ für Einpress- bzw Auspresswerkzeug bei r2-Bike entsprechend günstig.


----------



## JoDeCologne (21. Dezember 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Da sie jetzt ihre Teams etwas verschlankt haben, können Sie wieder verstärkt in die Bikes investieren ..


..wurde Teamfahrern oder Angestellten die Option auf neue Erfahrungen gegeben?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Dezember 2016)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..wurde Teamfahrern oder Angestellten die Option auf neue Erfahrungen gegeben?


----------



## Bensemer (24. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Ritter
Ich wünsche euch und euren Familien frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Start in das neue Jahr! 
Vielleicht klappt es '17 ja mal mit einer größeren Forums-Ausfahrt (für mich). 
Ich hoffe ja auch noch das es wieder die RPD's im Brommbachtaal geben wird... 
LG aus Südhessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (24. Dezember 2016)

besinnliche Weihnachten an alle von meiner Seite


----------



## at021971 (24. Dezember 2016)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> RaceFace hat Innenlager bei denen die Lager einfach in den eingepressten Metallschalen liegen. Die Lager kann man "unterwegs" mit der Hand tauschen...



Die Race Face Innenlager können beim Auspressen richtig bockig sein. Vermutlich, weil der Lagersitz anders als bei denen von Shimano Sram/Truvativ aus Metall und nicht Kunststoff ist. Ich hatte ja kürzlich den R.R2 FS 26" Rahmen von Alex alias The Donkey gekauft und der hatte Race Face Pressfit Innenlager verbaut, die auch unter gutem und langem Zureden sowie nachfolgender größerer Gewaltanwendung mit dem SuperB BB86/BB90 Innenlager Demontagewerkzeug TB-1927A oder dem CONTEC Auspresswerkzeug BB-RT-30-86-90 zum Auspressen von Innenlagern nicht aus ihrem Sitz zu bewegen waren. Da half auch kein längeres einwirken von Caramba oder WD40.

Letztendlich erforderte es einen chirurgischen Eingriff unter Zuhilfenahme eines Dremels um die Struktur so zu schwächen, dass mit den beiden oben genannten Werkzeugen genügend Kraft auf den Lagersitz ausgeübt werden konnte, so dass sich die Schalen aus dem Carbonrahmen lösen ließen.

Problematisch ist hier wohl, dass bedingt dadurch den anfänglichen eingeschränkten Zugang über die recht schmale Öffnung für die Achse und das darin befindliche Plastikröhrchen, mit diesen Werkzeugen nicht wirklich auf den Lagersitz eingewirkt werden kann, sondern nur auf den Ring, durch den die Achse geführt wird. Ist die erste Schale aber heraus, kann man direkt auf den Lagersitz einwirken und dann geht das Lager auch deutlich leichter raus.

Thomas


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Dezember 2016)

Na dem schließe ich mich doch mal gerne an.
Allen Rotwildern  (und natürlich auch allen anderen Bikern)  ein schönes und ruhiges Weihnachtsfest. 
Fliegt nicht weg bei dem Sturm.

Hoffe auch, dass ich es vielleicht 2017 mal schaffe mich einem größeren Rotwild-Treffen anzuschließen.


----------



## Groudon (24. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe auch ein BB92 RaceFace Innenlager ausgebaut. Allerdings montiere ich meine Lager immer mit Montagepaste! Dadurch gibt es keinen flächigen Kontakt zwischen Aluminiumschale und CFKgehäuse. Dadurch kann das bekannte Festbacken vermieden werden und durch die Montagepaste gibt es auch noch eine engere Pressung.


----------



## at021971 (24. Dezember 2016)

Die Lager waren auch mit Fett oder Montagepaste eingebaut. Zudem liegen sie bei dem Rahmen nicht direkt im Carbonrahmen sondern in Alubuchsen. Trotzdem waren sie einfach fester als es mit den genannten Tools zu lösen ging. Vermutlich besser und eleganter wären diese Lösungen von endurobearings.com BRT-002 für BB30 BRT-003 für BB86/92, die aber für die wenigen Anwendungsfälle, die man als Hobbybastler hat, mit mehr als 200 EUR bzw. 250 EUR einfach zu teuer sind.

Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Dezember 2016)

Einfach Kupferpaste nehmen, dann gehen auch die RaceFace Dinger raus, fahre ich mittlerweile wegen 30er Achse auch.


----------



## JoDeCologne (25. Dezember 2016)

@at021971 "Wir warten auf's Christkind sah früher auch anders aus....". Hab bei Plätzchen meine XT entlüftet. Frohe Weihnachten allen
und
Danke für Info 

..brauchtest du denn neuen Achsdurchmesser? Sonst hätte ich nur die Kugellager gewechselt und Schalen gelassen. Beim 24mm-Lager liegen die einzeln drin. Oder gibt es Varianten des RaceFace Innenlagers, wo Pressfitbuchsen gleichzeitig Teil des Kugellages sind? 30mmAchse?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. Dezember 2016)

Dann besser Ceramicpaste oder ganz einfache Montagepaste nehmen.

Kupferpaste wird eher für Verschraubungen im Hochtemperaturbereich verwendet ( Auspuffverschraubungen ). Geht aber trotzdem, wenn nichts anderes vorhanden.


----------



## at021971 (25. Dezember 2016)

Die Lager war da nicht einzeln zu entnehmen. Auch die gingen nur unter Gewaltanwendung und letztendlich Zerstörung raus. Zudem muss da eine GXP Kurbel rein, was den Austausch des Lager notwendig machte. Sonst hätte ich eine neue Kurbel kaufen müssen.

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Dezember 2016)

Bei den RaceFace PF lagern für 30er Achsen ist kein Platz mehr für ein eigenes Lager. 
Der äußere Ring dient auf der Innenseite gleichzeitig als Laufbahn für die Kugeln. 
Kugelkäfig ist aus Kunststoff. 
Halten sehr lange, bisher nur eins mit Wasser und Schnee zerstört.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Dezember 2016)

Ziel gerade so noch geschafft:
5.050km/ 128.500hm




Bleibt gesund Leute!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. Dezember 2016)

Sauber Rocky 

Hoffe nächstes Jahr auch mal wieder mehr unterwegs sein zu können. 

Frohe Weihnachten allen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Dezember 2016)

Wir werden mal intensiv an einem Treffen arbeiten, ich glaube da besteht schon ein Vakuum....


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. Dezember 2016)

Oh ja.
Gute Idee


----------



## MB-Locke (26. Dezember 2016)

Hi Leute,
Auch von mir frohe Weihnachten an alle!
Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. Dezember 2016)

Ich hoffe ihr hattet schöne Weihnachten!

Das alte XTR-Innenlager aus meinem E1 habe ich mittlerweile mit dem Werkzeug von SuperB erfolgreich und ohne Probleme entfernt. Obwohl ich gerne Alternativen für Werkzeuge nutze (z.B. Plastikrohr für Gabelkonus), so ist dieses Werkzeug für den einfachen Ausbau des Innenlagers mMn eine große Hilfe, wenn nicht gar unverzichtbar.

Das Race Face "X-Type Press Fit BB92" macht vom Material her einen sehr viel besseren Eindruck als die Shimano-Plaste. Danke für den Tipp mit der Kupferpaste, die werde ich dann auf jeden Fall vorher drauf machen, obwohl das hoffentlich die letzten Innenlagerschalen dieses Rahmens sein werden


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. Dezember 2016)

Auch wenn ihr gute Erfahrungen mit der Kupferpaste gemacht habt: Alu reagiert chemisch mit Kupfer, in Verbindung mit Feuchtigkeit kann es Probleme geben.

Auch wenn es jahrelang keine Probleme gab, würde ich Ceramikpaste vorziehen. Ist nur die ganz persönliche Meinung eines ahnungslosen Entwicklers.

Durch ungünstige Toleranzpaarung kann die Presspassung sehr stramm ausfallen. Hat dann aber nichts mit der Montagepaste zu tun.

In diesem Sinne Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und bleibt gesund.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Dezember 2016)

Auf jeden Fall keine Montagepaste für Carbon teile nehmen, das geht oft indie Hose weil es tierisch festbappen kann.


----------



## dopero (26. Dezember 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Auch wenn ihr gute Erfahrungen mit der Kupferpaste gemacht habt: Alu reagiert chemisch mit Kupfer, in Verbindung mit Feuchtigkeit kann es Probleme geben. Auch wenn es jahrelang keine Probleme gab, würde ich Ceramikpaste vorziehen. Ist nur die ganz persönliche Meinung eines ahnungslosen Entwicklers.


Oder einfach Alupaste nehmen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Dezember 2016)

Das einzige was bei mir seit 25 Jahren wirklich funzt und nicht quietscht ist Kupferpaste.
Alupaste hat geknarrt, Carbonpaste hat meine Sattelstütze fast nicht mehr aus dem Rahmen kommen lassen, normales Fett war nicht so dauerhaft.


----------



## Bensemer (26. Dezember 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ziel gerade so noch geschafft:
> 5.050km/ 128.500hm
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da hängt ja ein Rotwild Trikot am Geländer. Ich wurde deswegen schon doof angemacht - wie man nur Klamotten seines Bike Herstellers tragen könne. Ob ich gesponsert werde oder ob es meine Religion ist und so weiter...


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Dezember 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Da hängt ja ein Rotwild Trikot am Geländer. Ich wurde deswegen schon doof angemacht - wie man nur Klamotten seines Bike Herstellers tragen könne. Ob ich gesponsert werde oder ob es meine Religion ist und so weiter...


Weil ich davor Angst hatte ging es doch am Geländer


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. Dezember 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> ?..wie man nur Klamotten seines Bike Herstellers tragen könne. Ob ich gesponsert werde oder ob es meine Religion ist und so weiter...



Wie fahren die Meckerer rum? Nackt und somit völlig neutral? Ton in Ton oder in passender Vereinskluft, wo vom lokalen Milchhändler bis zum Kaninchenzuchtverein jeder kleine Sponsor verwirklicht ist?

Glaube nicht, dass sich jemand mit passender Bekleidung schämen muss. Wem es nicht gefällt, darf die Augen schließen.

Mit einer Burka auf dem Trail unterwegs, würde die Frage mit der Religion Sinn machen . Kommt vielleicht auch noch auf uns zu.


----------



## Andi_72 (26. Dezember 2016)

Wo gibt es bikeklamotten (Außer Discounter) wo man nicht zur Werbefläche wird?
Mavic, goretex, assos....
Hab lange suchen müssen, bis ich passend zum teambike Hose und Trikot gefunden habe....
Macht echt was her!
Und spornt an.....!


----------



## Maledivo (27. Dezember 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Da hängt ja ein Rotwild Trikot am Geländer. Ich wurde deswegen schon doof angemacht - wie man nur Klamotten seines Bike Herstellers tragen könne. Ob ich gesponsert werde oder ob es meine Religion ist und so weiter...



Es soll nur dir gefallen. Was die anderen sagen ist wurscht.

Wenn nach anderem ginge, würden wir alle mit Anzüge und E-Bike nur zur Eisdiele fahren!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (27. Dezember 2016)

Ich werde auch weiterhin so rum fahren wie es mir passt (welch Wortspiel). Die Bibshort aus dem Rotwild Outlet Store ist mit 35€ sehr günstig und ist mir bequem. 

Ich habe auch Klamotten aus'm Stadler mit denen ich Rad fahre, ich weiß jetzt nicht mal welche Marke das ist. Auf meinen Schuhen steht Specialized 2F0, mir doch egal...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (27. Dezember 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Auch wenn es jahrelang keine Probleme gab, würde ich Ceramikpaste vorziehen. Ist nur die ganz persönliche Meinung eines ahnungslosen Entwicklers.



Das ist ein guter Tipp und was ich über die Ceramikpaste gelesen habe scheint sie genau das Richtige zu sein.
Allerdings wird die Paste mir wahrscheinlich nicht helfen das Wasser aus dem Innenlager fern zu halten.
Dafür ist doch eher ein hochwertiges Langzeitfett + MoS2 (_Molybdändisulfid)_ geeignet, oder?
Jetzt weiss ich leider nicht genau wie ich es optimal machen kann.
Für mich ist mit Abstand am wichtigsten, dass von außen kein Wasser und Schmutz mehr in die Lager eindringt, so wie es beim XTR-Lager leider der Fall war.


----------



## Orakel (27. Dezember 2016)

Eigentlich verbietet es sich Kupferpaste an Alu ranzuhauen (Edel/Unedel) erzeugt ne Chemischereaktion und bildet somit Korrosion.
*Aber, *bei den geringen "Mengen" die da hinkommen erlebt es der Rahmen nicht dass er durch Korrosion kaputt geht.
Zum Carbonlenker oder ne Sastütze im Carbonrahmen zuverbauen nehme ich immer die Schweinchenrosapaste die bei Carbonlenkern (egal ob das jetzt Syntace, Renthal oder jetzt Acros war)dabei liegt.
Beim Alurahmen oder beim fetten der Schrauben kommt bei mir immer das gelbe Motorexfett hin, damit gab es noch nie Probleme.
Fahre auch zwei Rotwildteamtrikots (getrennt von einander ) ist mir schnuppe was andere darüber denken, *nur *mit nem Trikot eines anderen Herstellers zufahren verbietet sich für mich


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. Dezember 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Für mich ist mit Abstand am wichtigsten, dass von außen kein Wasser und Schmutz mehr in die Lager eindringt, so wie es beim XTR-Lager leider der Fall war.



Auch wenn die Lager beidseitig gedichtet sind - es wird immer Wasser eindringen. Meistens geschieht es beim reinigen des Bikes. Selbst der schwache Druck des Gartenschlauches reicht aus, um das Wasser in die Lager zu drücken. Wer mag und Zeit/Geduld hat kann die Lager öffnen, mit Fett füllen und dann wieder die Dichtung aufstecken. Das zögert den Verschleiß hinaus, wird ihn aber nicht verhindern können. Tauwasser / Wintereinsatz sind am übelsten. Leider lassen sich die wenigsten Lager modifizieren ohne den äußeren Kunststoffring zu zerstören.

Es bleiben Verschleißteile, die turnusmäßig gewechselt werden müssen. Es gäbe konstruktive Möglichkeiten, die aber vom Aufwand und den Kosten in keinem Verhältnis zu den paar € der Ersatzlager stehen.


----------



## JoDeCologne (28. Dezember 2016)

Partner-Look mit Freundin ist nicht so meines....sei es die mit oder ohne öliges Kettchen

Ps. Innenlagerdichtung hebel ich mit Federhaken raus. Meist war das Nachfetten dann aber schon Notoperation. Hab das weiße GALLI, das leider sehr flüssig und wasserlöslich ist. Was ist bestes Fett, speziell um Lager rundherum zu dichten, zB die offenen E13 von hinten gegen Sitzrohrwasser?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Dezember 2016)

Bei mir wird dazu das Manitou Prep M zweckentfremdet. 

Insbesondere bei den Steuersatzlagern schützt es perfekt. Schmutz wird zwar stark angezogen, daher wird ab und zu einfach außen abgewischt. Am Ende der Saison kurz die Gabel raus ( wird eh Service gemacht ) und alles komplett abwischen. Dauert 2 min.

Geöffnet werden die Steuersatzlager nicht. Das Zeugs ist so zäh, dass eine leichte Schutzschicht auf den Lagerdichtungen reicht, auch bei üblem Schlamm und anschließender Reinigung.

Hinterbaulager habe ich damit auch schon gefüllt. Musste in den letzten 15 Jahren daher genau 0 x neue Lager einbauen. Zwischenkontrollen haben gezeigt, dass die Lager selbst sehr gut geschützt sind. Sicherlich gibt es dafür auch andere Fette, ich will mir aber kein Fettlager für jeden Einsatzzweck halten. In diesem Fall bleibt außen alles trocken, um keinen Schmutz anzuziehen ( also kein Fett auf die äußeren Dichtungen ).

Tretlager sind bei mir Verschleißteile. Leicht rauher Lauf wird ignoriert. Wenns schlimmer wird, werden sie gewechselt.

Bin da sehr pragmatisch unterwegs. 

Dazu gibt es 1.000 Lösungen und jeder macht es anders. Ein einziges "so muss es gemacht werden" gibt es nicht. Jeder darf es so machen wie es sich bewährt hat. Wasserlösliches Fett ist eher nicht geeignet.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich nehme entweder ein normales Lagerfett von SKF, oder das weiße Motorex.
Hinterbaulager schmiere ich VOR dem Winter nochmal nach, ebenso die Innenlager (falls man die Kappen runter bekommt zweimal jährlich).

Der Rotwild Steuersatz läuft seit Jahren mit einer kleinen Fettpackung außen, zerlegen oder austauschen musste ich den noch nie.


----------



## Orakel (28. Dezember 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der Rotwild Steuersatz läuft seit Jahren mit einer kleinen Fettpackung außen, zerlegen oder austauschen musste ich den noch nie.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, die Rotwild Steuersätze haben eine Exzellente Qualität


----------



## Groudon (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaube ich werde die Lager meines kommenden x1 auch gleich fetten.

Ich überlege im Moment noch welchen Dämpfer ich für das X1 (2015) verwende. Normal ist ja ein Fox CTD verbaut, ich möchte aber gerne was potenteres. Vorne wird eine Yari arbeiten. Ich hatte für hinten erst den neuen CB DB inline coil angedacht. Leider ist der mit gut 650€ wahnsinnig teuer. Dann hab ich über den CB double Barrel CS bzw. den CB Double barrel Inline sowie einen Vivid Air R2C nachgedacht. Aber Vlt ist ein Monarch Plus RC3 auch iO. 

Fahren werde ich mit dem Rad weniger aggressiv. Eher Touren und Enduro, kein Freeride und Bikepark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe den Serien Fox CTD im '15er X1 und bin mit dem Dämpfer sehr zufrieden. Ich hätte gedacht das er viel mehr wippt weil man ihn nicht 100%ig zu machen kann aber ich wurde positiv überrascht. Auch für mich, wahrscheinlich eher konditionell unterdurchschnittlichen Fahrer, ist der Dämpfer bei 1000+ HM Touren voll ok. 

Das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung. Das X1 ist auch mein erstes Fully, der einzige Vergleich war ein Specialized Stumpjumper (Leihweise für 4 Tage von nem Händler) das am Hinterbau gedobbst ist wie ein Kannikel


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Dezember 2016)

Den neuen Float DPS EVOL fährt meine Lebensgefährtin schon gut ein Jahr im X1, das Ding funktioniert einfach tadellos und ist mit dem CTD nicht mehr zu vergleichen. Im geschlossenen Zustand fast Lockout.
Laut test steckt er die meisten anderen Dämpfer mit Piggy Pack in die Tasche:
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/article/six-of-the-best-mountain-bike-air-shocks-44817/
Ich denke der deckt deinen Bedarf vollkommen ab.

Ansonsten ist auch der FloatX ein Option, wenn es etwas mehr sein darf.


----------



## Groudon (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich würde gerne keinen Fox nehmen - Fox spricht mich persönlich nicht so an und ein komplett schwarzes Fahrwerk wäre optisch schöner.

Bei dem Rahmen ist ein CTD dabei, soweit ich weiß. Einen Lockout brauche ich persönlich nicht. Ich möchte eine haltbare Performance bergab mit einem sensiblen Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Dezember 2016)

Es gibt von Fox auch schwarze Kolbenstangen, wenn dann die Optik so im Vordergrund steht.
Bei mir ist die Funktion ausschlaggebend, dann der Service- und zum Schluss die Optik...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Dezember 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, die Rotwild Steuersätze haben eine Exzellente Qualität



Kann erweitert werden: 
ALLE Lager, die Rotwild verwendet, haben eine excellente Qualität


----------



## Orakel (28. Dezember 2016)

falls jemand Interesse hätte, schon mal vorab, verkaufe meine e13 2fach Kurbel 36/22T mit dem Rotwild Anti Cainsuckring.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (28. Dezember 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> falls jemand Interesse hätte, schon mal vorab, verkaufe meine e13 2fach Kurbel 36/22T mit dem Rotwild Anti Cainsuckring.


..Umbaulust oder E13-Lager-Frust?

Das schöne an der Kurbel finde ich die 1fachOption und Optik - nicht so die Gerüchte um Lagerquali & Aufwand der Demontage im Vgl. Shimano (die geht unterwegs mit 3x schrauben schneller raus, als die Fox Steckachse à 5x ;-)

@Groudon
zum Thema "mal" andere Gabel & Dämpfer hab ich nur 3 Erfahrungen:

* im gebrauchten Q1 war X1-Dämpfer mit leicht anderem Tuning & VolumeSpacer verbaut. Hab gespacert, gepumpt und gemacht, bis nach Tausch der origiinal Q1-tune Dämpfer drin war und Hinterbau hat einfach funktioniert.
* wollte vorn die Pike im Q1. Pike in allen Lagen und größen getuned ..am Ende bei der  34er float mit originalen 140mm gelandet. Nun passen Geometrie und Abstimmung zu hinten einfach.
* Alter Fox float CTD im E1 mußte vor allem aus Optikgründen weichen. Float X zwar Hammer in Abfahrt, aber erstmal recht tief im Federweg und nicht unbedingt in allen Lagen besser als der von Rotwild angepasst "kleine".

Die Jungs stimmen die Räder ordentlich ab und da nach "try&error" bessere Ergebnisse zu bekommen, ist mir nicht vergönnt..


----------



## Orakel (28. Dezember 2016)

Ist von meinem X1das ich auf 1*11 umgebaut habe.


----------



## JoDeCologne (28. Dezember 2016)

..warum nicht einfach einfach KB drangebaut?


----------



## Orakel (28. Dezember 2016)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..warum nicht einfach einfach KB drangebaut?


Gar nicht dran gedacht


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Dezember 2016)

Welche KB kannst du den für die E13 Kurbel empfehlen bzw. passen überhaupt?

Bislang hab ich nähme. nur die Originalen E13 Guide M Direct KB und die von Absolut Black http://absoluteblack.cc/e13-oval-guidering-m-direct-mount-traction-chainring gefunden....


----------



## Orakel (29. Dezember 2016)

Orakel schrieb:


> Gar nicht dran gedacht


Quatsch erzählt 
Das große KB ist mit der Kurbel festverpresst deshalb ne neue Kurbel


----------



## JoDeCologne (29. Dezember 2016)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Welche KB kannst du den für die E13 Kurbel empfehlen bzw. passen überhaupt


..dachte Direct Mount sei genormt - scheinbar nö nix nein!

- E13 direct Mount Guiderring
- Sram DM (mit den 3 zusätzl. Aussparungen)
- Race Face Sram DM
- RaceFace Cinch 
- Hope
- Tune / BOR

..Bikeindustrie halt


----------



## JoDeCologne (29. Dezember 2016)

@Orakel 
Nö kein Quatsch .. https://bythehive.com/products/bb-spider-tool

Rotwildring ab
kl Kettenblatt ab
tüchtig Frühstücken
mit o.g. Tool & Shimano Innenlagerschlüssel silbernen Ring vom Spider lösen (normal ggUhr) 
Voila


----------



## dopingfrei (29. Dezember 2016)

immer noch auf e1 unterwegs, wenn auch überwiegend nur noch im park. scheue aber den endgültigen schritt zum fr/dh, da das e1 immer noch die option offen lässt, doch auch mal ne tour zu fahren.


----------



## Maledivo (29. Dezember 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde die Lager meines kommenden x1 auch gleich fetten.
> 
> Ich überlege im Moment noch welchen Dämpfer ich für das X1 (2015) verwende. Normal ist ja ein Fox CTD verbaut, ich möchte aber gerne was potenteres. Vorne wird eine Yari arbeiten. Ich hatte für hinten erst den neuen CB DB inline coil angedacht. Leider ist der mit gut 650€ wahnsinnig teuer. Dann hab ich über den CB double Barrel CS bzw. den CB Double barrel Inline sowie einen Vivid Air R2C nachgedacht. Aber Vlt ist ein Monarch Plus RC3 auch iO.
> 
> Fahren werde ich mit dem Rad weniger aggressiv. Eher Touren und Enduro, kein Freeride und Bikepark.



Das wäre was für dich, Fox X Float in komplett schwarz (auch die Kolben!!!). Die Masse wäre 200x57. Habe auf schnelle nicht nach die genaue Maße der X1 geachtet.

http://m.ebay.de/itm/Fox-Float-X-Performance-200x57-Neu-/152372059298?nav=SEARCH

Fox hat in letzter Zeit Hausaufgaben gemacht, Unterschied zwischen alten CTD und neuen Evol ist wie Tag und Nacht.

Bin Megazufrieden und happy .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (29. Dezember 2016)

Ne schwarze Kolbenstange kann man sich auch hier im Rahmen eines Service / Tunings machen lassen...

https://www.pushindustries.com/pages/mtb-rear-shock-tuning


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Dezember 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Das wäre was für dich, Fox X Float in komplett schwarz (auch die Kolben!!!). Die Masse wäre 200x57. Habe auf schnelle nicht nach die genaue Maße der X1 geachtet.
> 
> http://m.ebay.de/itm/Fox-Float-X-Performance-200x57-Neu-/152372059298?nav=SEARCH
> 
> ...


Das ist aber kein Factory, der ist etwas anders aufgebaut


----------



## Maledivo (29. Dezember 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein Factory, der ist etwas anders aufgebaut



Ist mir aber bewusst dass es kein Factory ist, er wollte ein schwarzes Dämpfer haben, ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Dezember 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Ist mir aber bewusst dass es kein Factory ist, er wollte ein schwarzes Dämpfer haben, ...


Ich weisssssss...........


----------



## Groudon (29. Dezember 2016)

Danke für eure Hilfe Jungs! 

Ich werde den Standard-Dämpfer erstmal fahren und dann Richtung Cane Creek schauen. Falls es den DB Inline Coil gebraucht gibt, werde ich dort wohl zuschlagen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Dezember 2016)

RaceFace PressFit Innenlager günstig gefunden:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...-fit-bb92-innenlager-41x92mm-585125/wg_id-257


----------



## Fritzhorn (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin gerade ein bisschen irritiert. Im 2015er X1 sind doch standardmäßig Federelemente von X-Fusion verbaut? Zumindest ist das bei meinen Hirsch so 

Desweiteren wird bei mir ein neuer Antrieb fällig. Nun spiele ich mit dem Gedanken von 2x10 auf 1x12 umzurüsten. Nun habe ich wirklich nicht viel Ahnung von der Bikebastelei und ob der Wechsel ohne weiteres möglich ist. Mir stellt sich die Frage: Was benötige ich alles? Die Komplettgruppe. Einen Adapter XT-Bremse + Sram-Schalthebel. Noch etwas?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Dezember 2016)

Fritzhorn schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade ein bisschen irritiert. Im 2015er X1 sind doch standardmäßig Federelemente von X-Fusion verbaut? Zumindest ist das bei meinen Hirsch so
> 
> Desweiteren wird bei mir ein neuer Antrieb fällig. Nun spiele ich mit dem Gedanken von 2x10 auf 1x12 umzurüsten. Nun habe ich wirklich nicht viel Ahnung von der Bikebastelei und ob der Wechsel ohne weiteres möglich ist. Mir stellt sich die Frage: Was benötige ich alles? Die Komplettgruppe. Einen Adapter XT-Bremse + Sram-Schalthebel. Noch etwas?


Falls du I-Spec oder so fährst musst du darauf achten dass die Hebel wieder kompatibel sind


----------



## Fritzhorn (29. Dezember 2016)

I-Spec war die Kombination aus Schalt- und Bremshebel an einer Schelle, richtig? Das ist vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (29. Dezember 2016)

Evtl kommt noch ein neuer Freilauf dazu wenn du hinten ne Shimano Kassette fährst.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Dezember 2016)

Achtung! Es gibt 2 davon die untereinander nicht kombiniert werden können.


----------



## Bensemer (29. Dezember 2016)

Sorry für Doppelpost


----------



## Bensemer (29. Dezember 2016)

Fritzhorn schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade ein bisschen irritiert. Im 2015er X1 sind doch standardmäßig Federelemente von X-Fusion verbaut? Zumindest ist das bei meinen Hirsch so


 
Ist dein X1 rot? Bevor ich im März mein X1 bestellt hatte habe ich mit Matthias vom Rotwild Outlet Store ein paar Dinge besprochen die ich zur Serie anders haben wollte und da kamen wir auch auf die X Fusion Elemente. Meist verbaut er sie in roten Bikes rein wegen der Optik. (Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hätte ich diese Variante 150€ günstiger gehabt)


----------



## JoDeCologne (30. Dezember 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> RaceFace PressFit Innenlager günstig gefunden:
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...-fit-bb92-innenlager-41x92mm-585125/wg_id-257


..bitte noch ne 30mm-Variante für die irgendwann 2017 kommende Next finden;-) Winterzeit! Grammzählzeit!

@Fritzhorn ..i-spec Terror: es gibt sogar i-spec A, B und II http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/article/shimano-i-spec-a-b-and-ii-mounts-explained-44410/


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Dezember 2016)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..bitte noch ne 30mm-Variante für die irgendwann 2017 kommende Next finden;-) Winterzeit! Grammzählzeit!
> 
> @Fritzhorn ..i-spec Terror: es gibt sogar i-spec A, B und II http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/article/shimano-i-spec-a-b-and-ii-mounts-explained-44410/


Die kosten um 45,-€, überall.
Brauche auch wieder welche....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (30. Dezember 2016)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> .
> 
> @Fritzhorn ..i-spec Terror: es gibt sogar i-spec A, B und II http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/article/shimano-i-spec-a-b-and-ii-mounts-explained-44410/


Um es zu verkomplizieren  I-spec I A,B und II


----------



## nauker (30. Dezember 2016)

damit die RaceBikes hier nicht zu kurz kommen...





kalt und schön war es heute!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. Dezember 2016)

Schick schick.
Da werden Erinnerungen an mein erstes Rotwild (RCC 0.3) wach.


----------



## JoDeCologne (30. Dezember 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die kosten um 45,-€, überall.
> Brauche auch wieder welche....


..hoffe nicht, weil die Qualität nicht stimmt, sondern zu viel gefahren wurde? Gab ja noch andere 30mm - Anbieter


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Dezember 2016)

Welche denn für 42er PressFit?


----------



## JoDeCologne (30. Dezember 2016)

42mm bei Rotwild ?

..dachte die hätten alle 41mm (zumindest E1 & Q1 bis 2014):

– Cycling Ceramic BB86-30
– Ceramic Speed PF4130
– Hope PF41-30
– Race Face Cinch BB92 (VTT pédalier Cinch, boites de toutes largeurs)
– Rotor Press Fit 41-30

bei 42mm gibt´s

– Ceramic Speed BB30
– Cycling Ceramic BB30
– FSA BB30
– Rotor BB30
– Sram BB30

guckst du ou voir ici!


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Dezember 2016)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> 42mm bei Rotwild ?
> 
> ..dachte die hätten alle 41mm (zumindest E1 & Q1 bis 2014):
> 
> ...


Die passen alle?


----------



## JoDeCologne (30. Dezember 2016)

Entweder 41mm oder 42mm laut og Webseite. Aber bei Rotwild passt doch kein 42mm?  Shimano hat doch 41mm..


----------



## Groudon (31. Dezember 2016)

Es gibt zwei Arten von Pressfit mit Lagerschale. Die PF41 für BB92 Innenlager und PF46.

42 mm gibt es nur für direkt integrierte Lager ohne Schale. Diese sind in den PF46 Lagern verbaut.


Rotwild sollte durchweg PF41 verbauen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Dezember 2016)

Ihr verwirrt mich, ist auch nicht so schwer....

Habe eine 30er Achse im Rotwildrahmen mit dem RaceFace verbaut.
Hat gepasst und hält ganz ordentlich durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (31. Dezember 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> RaceFace PressFit Innenlager günstig gefunden:
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...-fit-bb92-innenlager-41x92mm-585125/wg_id-257



Das hatte ich doch letzte Woche schon verlinkt und ausführlich mit @Gianty besprochen 

Hab es übrigens mittlerweile im E1 verbaut und es macht einen qualitativ sehr hochwertigen Eindruck im Vergleich zu dem windigen XTR-Teil aus Plastik, das ich ersetzt habe.
Wir hatten noch diskutiert mit welcher Paste / Fett man es am besten einbaut. Ich hab nun Langzeitfett mit MoS2 (Molybdändisulfid) auf die Lagerschalen vom Rahmen gebracht und auf die Stellen wo Wasser eindringen könnte auch nochmal reichlich davon. Wenn man das Tretlager regelmäßig einer Wartung unterzieht, kann man wohl auch durchsichtiges Fett nehmen, wie es die meisten tun.


----------



## JoDeCologne (31. Dezember 2016)

Dieses RaceFace-Lager ist 24mm, hier gings um 30mm Alternativen für zB die Next.

Rotwild hat 41mm somit passen
der Standard BB92 (aka 41mm pressfit) mit 30mm (und 24mm) Achse.

/e13 Kurbeln sind zwar 30mm & auch in Pressfit zu haben. Es gehen laut E13 NUR e13-Innenlager, da spezielle Breite./

Gibt noch, aber Wurscht

- pf30 : 46mm / 30mm
- bb30 42mm / 30mm


----------



## Orakel (31. Dezember 2016)

Gell, die Bikeindustrie machte es einem nicht leicht


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (31. Dezember 2016)

Wie wahr!
Dieses Jahr haben sie mich mit dem Direct-Mount-Standard am Schaltwerk erwischt. Erst in der Händler-Doku habe ich irgendwann gepeilt, dass man vorher ein Gelenk abschrauben muss, wenn man das Schaltwerk an ein Direct-Mount-Schaltauge montiert


----------



## XDennisX (31. Dezember 2016)

Jahresabschluss... geiles Wetter...geile Tour.

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten und gesunden Start ins Jahr 2017!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Dezember 2016)

@XDennisX
Ach Du hast uns die Sonne geklaut 

Bei uns ist alles weiß gefroren und grau in grau. Lässt sich trotzdem gut fahren.

@hiTCH-HiKER
Die "windigen" Shimano Lager mit Kunststoffschalen haben auch ihre Vorteile. Die Lager sind Verschleißteile, die öfter gewechselt werden (müssen, sollen, wie auch immer ). Presspassungen belasten die Lagersitze durch die häufigen Wechsel. Wenn es mal irgendwann zum "schlackern" kommen sollte, gibt es Lösungen, die aber nicht jeder fachgerecht umsetzen kann. Bei Kunststoffschalen kommt es erst gar nicht zum "fressen" und beim Ausbauen gibt der Kunststoff nach.

Hat alles Vor- und Nachteile.

Wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches sowie sturz- und pannenfreies neues Jahr


----------



## JoDeCologne (31. Dezember 2016)

Heute noch nen Sonnenbrand geholt und ordentlich rumgehüpft.. darüber Innenlager, Knacken und sonstige Befindlichkeiten vergessen. Jetzt noch Freundin verklickern, dass es Ostern mit Freunden nach Finale L. geht und dann schnell noch ein paar Vorsätze verwerfen und 2017 kann kommen..

Guten Rutsch allen!


----------



## XDennisX (31. Dezember 2016)

@Gianty

Ja, war super Wetter auf der Schwäbischen Alb... 35km nur am Albtrauf entlang, Trail trocken und durch die Sonne gefühlt wie im Frühling.
Kurz vor Schluss hatte ich nen Ventil-abriss, natürlich kein Schlauch mehr dabei, und musste den finalen Abstieg (-400hm) schieben...

Egal... war trotzdem nochmal super....


----------



## Orakel (1. Januar 2017)

Gesundes neues Jahr allen und immer a Handvoll Dreck unter den Stollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopf85 (4. Januar 2017)

Hi Leute, 
bin gerade dabei meine FOX 32 Jahr 2012 zum ersten Mal einem Service zu unterziehen. Dabei hat sich einer der Schaumstoffringe (siehe Photo, das Teil gehört in die markierte Vertiefung) als nicht wiederverwendbar herausgestellt. Bei den Service-Kits, die man in den einschlägigen Shops so bestellen kann ist das Teil nirgends dabei. Im offiziellen FOX-Video auf Youtube ist das Teil ebenfalls nicht zu sehen.
Kann ich das Ding einfach weglassen oder muss ich mich auf die Suche nach einem Ersatz machen?

Gabel ist eine 2012er FOX Float 100mm.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Orakel (4. Januar 2017)

dieser Schaumstoffring hält den gröbsten Schmutz draußen.
Meines Erachtens gehört der rein!
Müsste so ein Kit sein, von den Teilen her 
http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-FACTORY...-Forx--36mm--Low-Friction--No-Flange-SKF.html


----------



## jopf85 (4. Januar 2017)

Die Schaumstoffringe in diesem Kit gehören aber unter die Dust wiper außen und haben einen ganz anderen Durchmesser und passen nicht. Das Kit habe ich.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Januar 2017)

Du brauchst ein Kit für die Luftkammer.
Im Kit für die Staubabstreifer sind die nicht enthalten.


----------



## jopf85 (5. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Info.
Kit für die Luftkammer habe ich nicht gefunden. Habe jetzt einen der Schaumstoffringe für die Tauchrohre angepasst und im richtigen Durchmesser innenseitig vernäht. Scheint ganz gut zu funktionieren.


----------



## at021971 (5. Januar 2017)

Bei neueren Gabeln dürften es laut dieser Zeichnung eines 2015 Fox 32 Air Spring Assembly solche Scrape/Abstreifer (hier Fox Teilenummer: 036-01-054) sein. Sind aber wohl nicht mehr aus Schaumstoff. Müsste also in so einem Set beinhaltet sein: 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Fox-Racing-Shox/Air-Service-Kit-p20052/

Musst nur noch das Passende für Deine Gabel und Modeljahr finden.

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (5. Januar 2017)

Bei HiBike gäbe es die auch einzeln:
http://www.hibike.de/fox-scraper-seal-peb94243446738a174fceb21cb7eeb0e3

Nur ob Die für Deine Gabel passen?

Thomas


----------



## jopf85 (5. Januar 2017)

Wenn ich deine Links mit meinem kaputten Schaumstoffring vergleiche, denke ich das davon keiner passt. Scheint zu alt zu sein die Gabel. Hatte noch einen Schaumstoffring für die Tauchrohre übrig und hab den jetzt angepasst. Gabel läuft wieder so wie sie soll jetzt.
Demnächst steht auch ein Service meiner 2016 34er Float Gabel an. Laut FOX-Website wird in die Luftkammer kein Float Fluid, sondern 20wt gold Öl eingefüllt. Stimmt das oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Januar 2017)

Den Schaumstoff Ring wirst du nur über Fox bekommen.
Die Float wurde oft überarbeitet, den passenden zu finden wird im Netz schwer.

Und seit gut einem neuen Jahr gibt es das Fox Gold.
Es ist ein spezielles Schmieröl das wirklich gut funktioniert.
Zur Not kannst du auch Motoröl nehmen.
Fox Gold solltest du auch in der gerade gemachten Flößt verwenden.
Das kommt sogar in die Luftkammern von Dämpfern.

Aber niemals in die Dämpfung!
Das ist kein Hydrauliköl.


----------



## JoDeCologne (5. Januar 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Fox Gold solltest du auch in der gerade gemachten Flößt verwenden.
> Das kommt sogar in die Dämpfer.
> Aber niemals in die Dämpfung!
> Das ist kein Hydrauliköl.



..mit Dämpfung meinst du natürlich: kein Fox Gold IN die Dämpfereinheit selber (Fit4, Rc2...)?. Die Standrohre der Dämpferseite unten bekommen schon ihr "Gold" weg


----------



## Groudon (5. Januar 2017)

Winterprojekt 2016/2017


----------



## Bensemer (5. Januar 2017)

Ein Traum... 
Am längsten hat die Überlegung ob Rot oder Raw bei mir gedauert als es feststand das ein X1 geordert wird. 
Sehr schick, viel Spaß damit


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Januar 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..mit Dämpfung meinst du natürlich: kein Fox Gold IN die Dämpfereinheit selber (Fit4, Rc2...)?. Die Standrohre der Dämpferseite unten bekommen schon ihr "Gold" weg


Ja, ich habe es oben korrigiert.


----------



## jopf85 (5. Januar 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Den Schaumstoff Ring wirst du nur über Fox bekommen.
> Die Float wurde oft überarbeitet, den passenden zu finden wird im Netz schwer.
> 
> Und seit gut einem neuen Jahr gibt es das Fox Gold.
> ...



Ja, habe jetzt Service bei 3 Gabeln (2012-2014) gemacht. Alle mit Fox Gold und Float Fluid für die Luftkammer. Bei der 2016er, die bald fällig ist scheint wohl auch in die Luftkammer FOX Gold zu kommen. Für die Dämpfer habe ich jeweils Float Fluid verwendet. Danke für die Hilfe, die neueren Gabeln hatten statt diesem blöden Schaumstoffring alle eine blaue Gummidichtung.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Januar 2017)

Ich glaube dass das Fox Fluid durch das Gold abgelöst wurde.


----------



## jopf85 (6. Januar 2017)

Geht gleich weiter mit den Reparaturen. Das obere Lager vom RHS 15 Steuersatz ist sehr schwergängig und lässt sich nur unter hohem Kraftaufwand drehen. Soll ich lieber versuchen es zu öffnen/reinigen/fetten oder ersetzen, hat jemand Erfahrung damit?

Habe weder spezielles Ausschlagwerkzeug noch Einpresswerkzeug.
Lohnt es sich das anzuschaffen oder gibt es alternative Methoden für die (De-)Montage?

Falls ich mir ein Einpresswerkzeug anschaffen muss, kann man mit den Dingern auch Pressfit-Innenlager einpressen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (6. Januar 2017)

jopf85 schrieb:


> Geht gleich weiter mit den Reparaturen. Das obere Lager vom RHS 15 Steuersatz ist sehr schwergängig und lässt sich nur unter hohem Kraftaufwand drehen. Soll ich lieber versuchen es zu öffnen/reinigen/fetten oder ersetzen, hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
> 
> Habe weder spezielles Ausschlagwerkzeug noch Einpresswerkzeug.
> Lohnt es sich das anzuschaffen oder gibt es alternative Methoden für die (De-)Montage?
> ...



Bin damit immer gut bedient:

Ausschlagen (Steuersatz): 1 cm rundes Metallrohr. Für Innenlager habe Austreiber von E13 (schonende austreiben).

Einpressen (Steuersatz bzw. Innenlager) 1 Gewinderohr, 2 Scheiben und 3 Muttern.

Achte aber dass es gerade und gleichmäßig reinpresst.

Für Gabelkonus 40 mm Abwasserrohr.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Januar 2017)

jopf85 schrieb:


> Geht gleich weiter mit den Reparaturen. Das obere Lager vom RHS 15 Steuersatz ist sehr schwergängig und lässt sich nur unter hohem Kraftaufwand drehen. Soll ich lieber versuchen es zu öffnen/reinigen/fetten oder ersetzen, hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
> 
> Habe weder spezielles Ausschlagwerkzeug noch Einpresswerkzeug.
> Lohnt es sich das anzuschaffen oder gibt es alternative Methoden für die (De-)Montage?
> ...


Der Steuersatz besteht oben und unten aus 2 Teilen.
1. Schwarze Schale
2. Eingelegtes Lager

Zum Austreiben genügt ein du des Stück Holz da man nur auf die Schale schlägt.

Wenn der Kram draußen ist wird sich dein Lager wahrscheinlich leicht drehen.
Es reagiert sehr empfindlich gegen seitlichen Druck.

Ich hatte das auch Mal.
Habe dann erst den Rahmen mit feinen Schleifpapier nachbearbeitet.
Dann das Lager aus der schwarzen Schale genommen und die Schale ausgetrieben.
Das hat schon ausgereicht damit der Steuersatz wieder richtig lief.

Kannst auch die Dichtung vorsichtig raushebeln und vorsichtshalber etwas nachfragen.

Einbauen würde ich mittels Einpresswerkzeug, nicht einschlagen.


----------



## jopf85 (7. Januar 2017)

Danke euch. Werde mir im Baumarkt ein Einpresswerkzeug selber basteln und den Rest dann so machen wie ihr gesagt habt


----------



## jopf85 (12. Januar 2017)

Noch mal danke, hat alles so funktioniert wie ihr vorgeschlagen habt. Einzig das obere Lager lässt sich auch durch Wartung nur noch in einem akzeptablen Zustand versetzen. Im Internet ist es sehr schwer zu kriegen. Hat von euch noch jemand zufällig ein solches Lager übrig? Größe: 41x30,15 / 45° x 45°.


----------



## at021971 (12. Januar 2017)

Was ist denn das überhaupt für ein Bike? Könnte einer von diesen passen?

http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/rotwild-rhs15-steuersatz-1109.html
Passend für Rotwild R2 und S2 *ab 2013 ohne Alu-Inlay* im Steuerrohr. Die Lagerschale wird direkt in das Carbonsteuerrohr gepresst.

Integrated System tapered
Edelstahl
Ti Coating
oben 55/44 und unten 56/62

http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/rotwild-rhs15-steuersatz.html
Für alle tapered Alu Rahmen von Rotwild. (*Für R2 und S2 ab 2013 bitte den oben genannten Steuersatz *)

Edelstahl
Integrated System tapered
Ti Coating
oben 44/55 und unten 55/61
Thomas


----------



## jopf85 (12. Januar 2017)

Ist ein R1. Brauche halt nur das obere Lager, der Rest vom steuersatz ist noch top.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Januar 2017)

Rotwild sebst angerufen?


----------



## abi_1984 (12. Januar 2017)

Das obere Lager im RHS18 oder RHS15 hat die Abmessungen 41mm x 30,15mm x 7mm und 45°.  Gibt es in jedem Fall bei Rotwild einzeln, hatte ich mal vorbeugend angefragt. Ich hatte auch mal nach Alternativen gegoogelt und war auf ein Ritchey WCS Lager gestoßen das aber glaub ich ne etwas andere Höhe hat. Musste der Sache aber auch nicht weiter nachgehen weil der Steuersatz in meinem X1 sich nach wie vor bester Gesundheit erfreut.


----------



## Groudon (12. Januar 2017)

Ich habe heute mal meinen Rahmen auf die Waage gestellt.







Gewicht ist inkl. Steuersatz, XT-Innenlager, Sattelklemme, Strebenschutz, Fox-Dämpfer, Steckachse, Leitungshalter und Abklebfolie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (12. Januar 2017)

Meiner in XL und RAW bringt es auf 3.532 g mit mehr oder weniger gleichen Teilen. Tretlager ist ein SM-BB94-41A.

Thomas


----------



## Maledivo (14. Januar 2017)

Dass man in der Winterzeit auch sehr viel Spaß mit Rotwild-Bikes haben kann - die Bilder belegen es


----------



## JoDeCologne (14. Januar 2017)

..und der Forumskollege war sich zu fein seine ausfahrbare Sattelstütze einzubauen?

70km weiter nördlich konnten wir auf leichtem Matsch umherhüpfen.


----------



## neddie (15. Januar 2017)

Hallo!

Ich bin gerade dabei ein Rotwild rfr 0.6 aufzubauen und habe nun ein kleines Dämpferproblem.

Ursprünglich war in dem Rotwild ein 5th Element Dämpfer mit Einbaumaß 203,2 x 57,2 mm eingebaut, dieser ist aber hin und eine Wartung lohnt nicht mehr.
Auch fand ich bisher nirgends einen passenden Dämpfer.

Nun wollte ich einen Dämpfer mit Einbaumaß 200 x 57 mm einbauen und fragte bei Rotwild an ob das denn ginge.
Die Aussage von Rotwild war nicht ganz schlüssig, es hieß nur...ein Dämpfer mit zu kurzen oder zu langen Hub könne Bauteile (???) stark beschädigen oder anschlagen.

Mit dem Bike will ich generell nur 150 mm Federweg nutzen.
So baute ich testweise heute den Ersatzdämpfer von meinem RX 1 FS mal in den rfr 0.6 Rahmen ein.
Also, passen tut er, ich spürte auch nirgends Lagerspiel oder gar ein anschlagen irgendwelcher Bauteile.
Und mal ganz ehrlich, es sind insgesamt nur 2-3 mm Unterschied zwischen dem alten Einbaumaß und dem Dämpfer mit 200 x 57 mm Einbaumaß.

Was meint Ihr?
Einbauen und das Bike damit nutzen oder Finger weg und Rahmen schrotten?
Was soll da also groß passieren?
Fährt einer von Euch ein rfr 0.6 oder kennt ihr jemanden?

Danke für eine hilfreiche Antwort.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2017)

Wenn doch nix aneckt ist doch alles OK.
Grundsätzlich dürfe das Bike hinten grob 5mm tiefer liegen.
Ja und?

Du könntest das sogar mit ein paar exzentrischen Buchsen ausgleichen, dann wäre alles wie vorher.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Januar 2017)

Gibt es ROTWILD Kinderwagen? Vollfederung erwünscht, darf nur nicht zu groß sein ( muss keine 29" haben...aber in unser Auto passen ).

Einer muss ja für die zukünftige Kundschaft sorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (16. Januar 2017)

@Gianty 

Das würde mich gerade auch interessieren


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Januar 2017)

Machen wir eine Sammelbestellung?


----------



## Orakel (17. Januar 2017)

gerade auf der Rotwild Hp entdeckt
www.rotwild.de/community-news/forum/detail/forum/detail/tech%26talk/--322--engineering-zum-anfassen-wuerde-euch-ein-blick-hinter-die-kulissen-interessieren/?tx_f03forum_pi1[%40widget_0][currentPage]=1


----------



## at021971 (17. Januar 2017)

Wenn es mehr als nur eine Werksbesichtigung wäre, dann ja. So wie z.B. 2014 und 2015 bei den Rotwild Performance Days. Dann würden sich die 450 km ggf. lohnen. Aber nur Werksbesichtigung wäre zu wenig, da ich das schon zweimal, einmal in Dietzenbach und einmal in Dieburg, gesehen habe.

Thomas


----------



## abi_1984 (18. Januar 2017)

at021971 schrieb:


> Wenn es mehr als nur eine Werksbesichtigung wäre, dann ja. So wie z.B. 2014 und 2015 bei den Rotwild Performance Days. Dann würden sich die 450 km ggf. lohnen. Aber nur Werksbesichtigung wäre zu wenig, da ich das schon zweimal, einmal in Dietzenbach und einmal in Dieburg, gesehen habe.
> 
> Thomas



In jedem Fall sollte man das vielleicht mit einem kleinen Rotwild-Ritter Treffen (oder noch besser gemeinsamer Ausfahrt) verbinden. Ich würde mich als Guide für die Darmstädter Trails anbieten wenn es terminlich hinhaut.
Darüber hinaus finden sich noch weitere sehr lohnende Spots im 40km Umkreis um Dieburg wo sich auch was einrichten lässt und die mindestens so viel Fahrspaß bieten wie die Sachen damals bei den Performance Days im Brombachtal.
Nur so als Idee...


----------



## Maledivo (18. Januar 2017)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> In jedem Fall sollte man das vielleicht mit einem kleinen Rotwild-Ritter Treffen (oder noch besser gemeinsamer Ausfahrt) verbinden. Ich würde mich als Guide für die Darmstädter Trails anbieten wenn es terminlich hinhaut.
> Darüber hinaus finden sich noch weitere sehr lohnende Spots im 40km Umkreis um Dieburg wo sich auch was einrichten lässt und die mindestens so viel Fahrspaß bieten wie die Sachen damals bei den Performance Days im Brombachtal.
> Nur so als Idee...



Finde ich gut und ich wäre dabei!!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2017)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> In jedem Fall sollte man das vielleicht mit einem kleinen Rotwild-Ritter Treffen (oder noch besser gemeinsamer Ausfahrt) verbinden. Ich würde mich als Guide für die Darmstädter Trails anbieten wenn es terminlich hinhaut.
> Darüber hinaus finden sich noch weitere sehr lohnende Spots im 40km Umkreis um Dieburg wo sich auch was einrichten lässt und die mindestens so viel Fahrspaß bieten wie die Sachen damals bei den Performance Days im Brombachtal.
> Nur so als Idee...


Dabei!


----------



## jonalisa (18. Januar 2017)

Zu weit entfernt, aber bei mir im Vinschgau und Meraner Gegend gerne dabei...


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2017)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Zu weit entfernt, aber bei mir im Vinschgau und Meraner Gegend gerne dabei...


Sach mal, da ziehst du uns aber die Peitsche ordentlich in die Ritze!!!!


----------



## jonalisa (18. Januar 2017)

Kann auch nichts dafür, dass mein G1 dort lebt bzw. arbeitet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2017)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Kann auch nichts dafür, dass mein G1 dort lebt bzw. arbeitet...


Es hätte dich sicher schlimmer treffen können.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. Januar 2017)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> In jedem Fall sollte man das vielleicht mit einem kleinen Rotwild-Ritter Treffen (oder noch besser gemeinsamer Ausfahrt) verbinden. Ich würde mich als Guide für die Darmstädter Trails anbieten wenn es terminlich hinhaut.
> Darüber hinaus finden sich noch weitere sehr lohnende Spots im 40km Umkreis um Dieburg wo sich auch was einrichten lässt und die mindestens so viel Fahrspaß bieten wie die Sachen damals bei den Performance Days im Brombachtal.
> Nur so als Idee...



Na dann wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. Januar 2017)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Zu weit entfernt, aber bei mir im Vinschgau und Meraner Gegend gerne dabei...



Bei "Dir" im Vinschgau.

Hey, wo denn da? Ist ja so langsam zu meinem "Lieblingsurlaubsland" geworden.


----------



## jonalisa (18. Januar 2017)

Aufgewachsen in Stilfs, lange Zeit in Latsch gearbeitet und nun wohne ich in Meran


----------



## at021971 (18. Januar 2017)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Zu weit entfernt, aber bei mir im Vinschgau und Meraner Gegend gerne dabei...


Also ein Rotwild Ritter Treffen im Vinschgau oder auch Meran auch ohne dass es ADP organisiert wäre mal was...

Thomas


----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. Januar 2017)

at021971 schrieb:


> Also ein Rotwild Ritter Treffen im Vinschgau oder auch Meran auch ohne dass es ADP organisiert wäre mal was...
> 
> Thomas



Oh ja.
Keine üble Idee.


----------



## Orakel (18. Januar 2017)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Kann auch nichts dafür, dass mein G1 dort lebt bzw. arbeitet...


hat nen schönen Wohnort dein G1


----------



## Orakel (18. Januar 2017)

hu,hu,ich fahre ein Awardgewinner Bike  
http://design-innovation-award.com/de/winner/rotwild-r-x2-team/


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Januar 2017)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Aufgewachsen in Stilfs, lange Zeit in Latsch gearbeitet und nun wohne ich in Meran



Bereite Deinen Heimatort schon mal auf eine Invasion im Sommer vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (18. Januar 2017)

Geht klar


----------



## TrailProf (19. Januar 2017)

Orakel schrieb:


> hu,hu,ich fahre ein Awardgewinner Bike
> http://design-innovation-award.com/de/winner/rotwild-r-x2-team/



Ich bin dann ab Samstag auch glücklicher Besitzer eines Awardbikes  allerdings in der Plus-Variante.
Bin schon ganz gespannt ..


----------



## JoDeCologne (19. Januar 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> Gibt es ROTWILD Kinderwagen? Vollfederung erwünscht, darf nur nicht zu groß sein ( muss keine 29" haben...aber in unser Auto passen ).
> Einer muss ja für die zukünftige Kundschaft sorgen



Hat hier jemand nachgelegt? GLÜCKWUNSCH!
Bikekeller ist doch schon übervoll und der "bisher" Jüngste springt und fährt doch eh nur auf dem Vorderrad?

Apropos Nachwuchs, Älterwerden und Wohnen wo die Äpfel wachsen!
- wann habt ihr eigentlich damit begonnen, am Wochenende im Wald auf 2 Reifen abzuhängen? Viele der Bekannten, haben nach Bmx dann mal Disco- oder Kinderpause eingelegt. Ich bin vom Stadtbiker irgendwann mit Um40 infiziert worden und es wird leider immer schlimmer....
Könnte man beim RotwildRitterTreff mal klären;-)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Januar 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand nachgelegt?
> Bikekeller ist doch schon übervoll und der "bisher" Jüngste springt und fährt doch eh nur auf dem Vorderrad?
> 
> Apropos Nachwuchs, Älterwerden und Wohnen wo die Äpfel wachsen!
> - wann habt ihr eigentlich damit begonnen, am Wochenende im Wald auf 2 Reifen abzuhängen?



Nachgelegt: Yes 

Der bisher jüngste ist 20 und studiert fleißig, damit aus ihm mal was wird. Er darf dem Nachwuchs irgendwann Übungsstunden geben. Ich bekomme das mit dem VR fahren bergab nicht hin.

Beginn im Wald abzuhängen?
Nach sehr aktiver MX Zeit plötzlicher Abbruch. Entweder beruflich weiter machen oder aufhören. Habe mich für aufhören entschieden weil in Deutschland damit kein Geld zu verdienen war/ist. Schule/Studium.
20 Jahre lang Extrem-Couching, dann Herzstillstand auf der Autobahn mit Frau und Kind im Auto. Irgendwie ist der (Herz-) Motor wieder angesprungen und der Arzt meinte ich soll mal zum Ausgleich etwas Sport machen, sonst würde mich der berufliche Stress noch umbringen.

Das war der Beginn, aus 86kg Masse bei 1,67m wieder passendere Proportionen zu schaffen. Anschließend im Wald nach und nach Kontakte geknüpft ( mal mit verschiedenen Bäumen, mal mit dem Boden und 2 x mit in Kopfhöhe querliegenden Bäumen ).


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Januar 2017)

Ich wollte Ende der 80er ein Rennrad kaufen.
Zurück kam ich mit einem Kettler Mountainbike.
Als ich losgegangen bin wusste ich noch nicht mal was ein MTB war...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. Januar 2017)

Interessantes Thema. 

Nach meiner BMX-Zeit kam alles mögliche motorisierte. Mofa, Moped und dann Auto. Nach knapp 20 Jahren exzessiven Hobbymotorsport und zwischenzeitlichem Wechsel vom aktiven Metzgerjob zum Schreibtischtäter, waren gut 20 kg mehr auf die Rippen gelangt. 
Als ich dann beim Versuch mit dem Bike (billiges Fully) auch mal ne Runde Nordschleife zu fahren völlig abgekackt bin (mit 250 PS geht's viel leichter hoch zur Hohen Acht)  kam der Entschluss das Bike (war ja eher ein Drahtesel mit Federung)  zu nutzen gut 20kg abzuspecken. 
Na ja, und als das Gewicht erreicht war, hatte ich ein neues Hobby, neues Racefully und mich schon zum ersten Alpencross angemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (19. Januar 2017)

@RockyRider66 
Witzig! Mein erstes war auch ein kettler - paramount st .
Gefahren mit Jeans, bw-Pullover und Scott-Helm mit riffraff-Überzug....
Schei##e, das ist jetzt 26 Jahre her


----------



## Orakel (20. Januar 2017)

bei mir war es auch Mitte der 80er Jahre wie ich zum Biken kam, und sich der Bazillus in mir festfrass 
Das erste war kein MTB sondern ATB von Wheeler mit Ubrake, Biopace, STI Daumenschaltung 3*6 .
Erste "richtige" MTB war ein Fisher AL1


----------



## at021971 (20. Januar 2017)

Erstes wirklich selbst gekauftes Bike war ein Rennrad von Motobécane, das so um die 1980 für rund 600 DM angeschafft wurde. Relativ kurz nachdem die zuvor angeschaffte Kreidler Flory langweilig wurde. Erst 2001 habe ich dann nach einem ersten MTB Ausschau gehalten. Es sollte eigentlich ein Stevens M9 Hardtail werden. Aber auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Angebot sah ich die ersten Rotwild Bikes. Obwohl diese weit teurer als mein veranschlagtes Budget waren, das Stevens M9 sollte 2.999 DM kosten, war sofort klar, es muss ein RCC.09 werden. Letztendlich bekam s-tec den Zuschlag für damals sagenhafte 5.495 DM.

Im Jahr 2004, eine Woche vor dem geplanten Alpencross, entdeckte ich durch Zufall feine Risse in den beiden Sitzrohren. In einer unglaublichen Aktion (Sonntagabend: Mail mit Bildern an Peter Böhm, Montag: Anruf von Rotwild zur Abstimmung der Lösung, Mittwoch: Anlieferung Ersatzrahmen & Übergabe an Händler, Donnerstag: Bike neu aufgebaut und abgeholt, Samstag: Start zum AlpX), hat Rotwild den Hauptrahmen innerhalb von nur drei Tagen ersetzt und dafür gesorgt, dass einer ihrer Händler (Markus Nast in Gauting) es wieder aufbaute.

Fünf Jahre später, gab es dann von Rotwild das Angebot einen alten Rahmen bei 50% Zuzahlung, gegen einen neuen zu tauschen. Also ging der RCC.09 Rahmen wieder in den Besitz von Rotwild über und ich wählte einen R.GT1 FS Rahmen als Ersatz. Dieser wurde komplett neu aufgebaut, während die Teile des RCC.09 an einen Cube AMS 100 Pro Rahmen wanderten, den ich mir noch kurzfristig zugelegt habe, weil Peter Böhm davon abriet den Carbonhinterbau den Belastungen eines Rollentrainers auszusetzen.

Ein Jahr später wurde der Fuhrpark durch ein R.R2 FS 26" ergänzt. Dessen Rahmen segnete dann letztes Jahr im August bei einem Sturz das Zeitliche und wurde im Dezember durch den 2013er R.R2 FS 26" Rahmen von Alex alias the donkey ersetzt.

Im Rotwild Abverkauf des Modelljahr erstand ich Anfang 2016 ein R.X1 FS, das nun erst in diesem Winter fertig aufgebaut wird, nachdem passende, halbwegs günstige Fox Gabel einfach nicht zu bekommen waren und dann die 2016er 36 Float 160 HSC/LSC Boost lange auf sich warten ließ.

Und da bike-Discount.de kürzlich seine letzten 26" Cube Rahmen günstig an den Mann bringen wollte, wurde kurzerhand der Cube AMS 100 Pro Rahmen durch einen Cube AMS 100 Super HTC Race Teamline ersetzt, da der alte schon weit über 20.000 km auf dem Buckel hatte und sich später wohl kaum noch ersetzten ließe, nachdem 26" mehr oder weniger mittlerweile den Weg allen Irdischen gegangen ist.

Next to come...Rotwild R.X2 FS. Und dann ist erst einmal Schluss, da dann kein Platz für weitere Bikes vorhanden ist...

Thomas


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Januar 2017)

at021971 schrieb:


> ?.... Und dann ist erst einmal Schluss, da dann kein Platz für weitere Bikes vorhanden ist...



Der war gut 

Du glaubst gar nicht, wie schnell Du auf einmal Platz oder sogar ganze Räume findest, um weitere Bikes zu parken . . .


----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. Januar 2017)

at021971 schrieb:


> Erstes wirklich selbst gekauftes Bike war ein Rennrad von Motobécane, das so um die 1980 für rund 600 DM angeschafft wurde. Relativ kurz nachdem die zuvor angeschaffte Kreidler Flory langweilig wurde. Erst 2001 habe ich dann nach einem ersten MTB Ausschau gehalten. Es sollte eigentlich ein Stevens M9 Hardtail werden. Aber auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Angebot sah ich die ersten Rotwild Bikes. Obwohl diese weit teurer als mein veranschlagtes Budget waren, das Stevens M9 sollte 2.999 DM kosten, war sofort klar, es muss ein RCC.09 werden. Letztendlich bekam s-tec den Zuschlag für damals sagenhafte 5.495 DM.
> 
> Im Jahr 2004, eine Woche vor dem geplanten Alpencross, entdeckte ich durch Zufall feine Risse in den beiden Sitzrohren. In einer unglaublichen Aktion (Sonntagabend: Mail mit Bildern an Peter Böhm, Montag: Anruf von Rotwild zur Abstimmung der Lösung, Mittwoch: Anlieferung Ersatzrahmen & Übergabe an Händler, Donnerstag: Bike neu aufgebaut und abgeholt, Samstag: Start zum AlpX), hat Rotwild den Hauptrahmen innerhalb von nur drei Tagen ersetzt und dafür gesorgt, dass einer ihrer Händler (Markus Nast in Gauting) es wieder aufbaute.
> 
> ...



Hey, in deiner Beschreibung stimmt was nicht. 

Ne Kreidler Flory kann doch nicht langweilig werden.  Meine lief damals in der letzten Evo-Stufe 95 km/h.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Januar 2017)

Mit Rückenwind, ganz viel Heimweh, angeklappten Spiegeln und Kneipe in Sicht?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. Januar 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> Mit Rückenwind, ganz viel Heimweh, angeklappten Spiegeln und Kneipe in Sicht?



Ne ne, mit lustigen Tuningparts aus Holland und Teilen von der Florett.  
Leider meinte die Polizei irgendwann, dass das nicht richtig wäre. 
Hab ich nie verstanden.


----------



## neddie (24. Januar 2017)

Wenn ein Rotwild treffen, dann aber im Raum Hannover und ich zeig Euch den Grossen und Kleinen Deister


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2017)

neddie schrieb:


> Wenn ein Rotwild treffen, dann aber im Raum Hannover und ich zeig Euch den Grossen und Kleinen Deister


Ferkel!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Januar 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ferkel!



Hihihi, genau das hatte ich auch gedacht. 
Ob wir "den" sehen wollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (25. Januar 2017)

..aber Herr Deister?!


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Januar 2017)

Wir wollen mit ein paar Jungs am Samstag etwas rund um Koblenz knattern.
Wenn jemand Bock hat einfach melden, Konditionsfreiheit wird begrüßt. 
Starten gegen 1130 und gehen zum Abschluss noch Bier am Treffpunkt trinken. 
Trockene Klamotten im Auto sind sicher nicht die schlechteste Idee. 

Also wer steht mit im Startloch?


----------



## Andi_72 (25. Januar 2017)

Muss leider arbeiten....

War heute unterwegs da oben - mach mal aus "Bier" "Glühwein" ! Arschkalt ists...

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß für euch! Trails sind eiskalt konserviert


----------



## abi_1984 (26. Januar 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wir wollen mit ein paar Jungs am Samstag etwas rund um Koblenz knattern.
> Wenn jemand Bock hat einfach melden, Konditionsfreiheit wird begrüßt.
> Starten gegen 1130 und gehen zum Abschluss noch Bier am Treffpunkt trinken.
> Trockene Klamotten im Auto sind sicher nicht die schlechteste Idee.
> ...


Bin dabei!


----------



## Maledivo (26. Januar 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wir wollen mit ein paar Jungs am Samstag etwas rund um Koblenz knattern.
> Wenn jemand Bock hat einfach melden, Konditionsfreiheit wird begrüßt.
> Starten gegen 1130 und gehen zum Abschluss noch Bier am Treffpunkt trinken.
> Trockene Klamotten im Auto sind sicher nicht die schlechteste Idee.
> ...



Auch dabei


----------



## Dirk Nennen (26. Januar 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wir wollen mit ein paar Jungs am Samstag etwas rund um Koblenz knattern.
> Wenn jemand Bock hat einfach melden, Konditionsfreiheit wird begrüßt.
> Starten gegen 1130 und gehen zum Abschluss noch Bier am Treffpunkt trinken.
> Trockene Klamotten im Auto sind sicher nicht die schlechteste Idee.
> ...



Mist. Ausgerechnet Samstag muss ich schon um 17 Uhr wieder Zuhause sein. Dürfte dann etwas zu spät werden.
Vielleicht beim nächsten Treffen.


----------



## jopf85 (26. Januar 2017)

Wäre auch gerne dabei.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2017)

jopf85 schrieb:


> Wäre auch gerne dabei.


ja und?
Brauchst du noch Input?
Bist gerne gesehen!


----------



## jopf85 (26. Januar 2017)

Input im Sinne von Treffpunkt brauche ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (26. Januar 2017)

Im Startloch


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2017)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Im Startloch


Bist du doch dabei?


----------



## Andi_72 (26. Januar 2017)

Leider immer noch nicht. Ab 17Uhr hätte ich Zeit...


----------



## Bensemer (28. Januar 2017)

Dieses Jahr komm ich nicht richtig in die Gänge (welche Wortspiel weil mich meine Schaltung nervt...) Der arme Hirsch war gestern erst das zweite mal in Freiheit.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (28. Januar 2017)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr komm ich nicht richtig in die Gänge (welche Wortspiel weil mich meine Schaltung nervt...) Der arme Hirsch war gestern erst das zweite mal in Freiheit.  Anhang anzeigen 569256



Kenn ich. 
Hinke meinem normalen Winter-Trainingsumfang auch hinterher.


----------



## JoDeCologne (28. Januar 2017)

Bensemer schrieb:


> ..meine Schaltung nervt...)Anhang anzeigen 569256


..finden sich da tatsächlich diese leuchtenden ChinaEier am Sattel ?
@..da würd ich auch das Kettewerfen verweigern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (29. Januar 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ...leuchtenden ChinaEier...
> @....


Meine  hat mir diesen Beutel ja bestellt. Mit welchem Hintergedanke weiß ich nicht


----------



## JoDeCologne (29. Januar 2017)

..eigentlich sehr nett.
"Dicke Eier" helfen beim Biken..

..freu mich nur nicht, wenn sie dann auf dem Heimweg leuchten


----------



## Bensemer (29. Januar 2017)

Wenn sie meint ich bräuchte mehr Eier beim bikes dann müsste ich das Ding ja ans Fully hängen... 
Als ich sagte das ich etwas am Rad verändern will dachte ich an die Schaltung und sie kam damit an


----------



## Maledivo (29. Januar 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wir wollen mit ein paar Jungs am Samstag etwas rund um Koblenz knattern.
> Wenn jemand Bock hat einfach melden, Konditionsfreiheit wird begrüßt.
> Starten gegen 1130 und gehen zum Abschluss noch Bier am Treffpunkt trinken.
> Trockene Klamotten im Auto sind sicher nicht die schlechteste Idee.
> ...



Es hat sehr gelohnt!!! Alle haben den Spaß gehabt! 4 Rotwild-Ritter vom Forum waren anwesend!


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Januar 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Es hat sehr gelohnt!!! Alle haben den Spaß gehabt! 4 Rotwild-Ritter vom Forum waren anwesend!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 569603


War sehr fein und absolut entspannt!
Sofort wieder......


----------



## casir (29. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Chris-Lange (1. Februar 2017)

Gestern das erste mal mit neuem Bike (Gebrauchtkauf) Ernst gemacht (für meine Fitness). Zumindest schmerzen die Unterarme von den Abfahrten und die Oberschenkel vom treten.

Der Hirsch wurde nähe Heidelberg gesichtet, wo auch sein natürliches zukünftiges Revier liegt.


----------



## Groudon (1. Februar 2017)

Der Aufbau ist vollbracht. Wo ist der Frühling?!


----------



## Bensemer (1. Februar 2017)

Chris-Lange schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 570483
> 
> Gestern das erste mal mit neuem Bike (Gebrauchtkauf) Ernst gemacht (für meine Fitness). Zumindest schmerzen die Unterarme von den Abfahrten und die Oberschenkel vom treten.
> 
> Der Hirsch wurde nähe Heidelberg gesichtet, wo auch sein natürliches zukünftiges Revier liegt.


 
Darf ich fragen wo "Nähe Heidelberg" ist? (Gerne auch PN) Weit habe ich es auch nicht nach HD. Zum HD auf dem Kennzeichen sind es nur 2 Orte.

@Groudon Das rote X1 ist ein Traum!


----------



## karmakiller (3. Februar 2017)

jopf85 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn schon Fahreindrücke des neuen X1 mit den verschiedenen Laufradgrößen von Leuten hier aus dem Forum?
> 
> Hört sich ja in der Theorie recht zukunftssicher an egal welcher Standard sich durchsetzt. Ist das in der Realität auch wirklich so?



Kann da jemand von euch inzwischen etwas zu sagen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (3. Februar 2017)

Nur als X2 mit 2,6" Plus, demnächst sicher mehr an dieser Stelle.
Steht seit ein paar Tagen (sehr zur Freude vom Frauchen) als Skulptur im Wohnzimmer und wartet dass endlich Eis und Schneematsche wegtauen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (3. Februar 2017)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Nur als X2 mit 2,6" Plus, demnächst sicher mehr an dieser Stelle.
> Steht seit ein paar Tagen (sehr zur Freude vom Frauchen) als Skulptur im Wohnzimmer und wartet dass endlich Eis und Schneematsche wegtauen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 571362




Schickes Wohnzimmerdeko.


----------



## jopf85 (3. Februar 2017)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Kann da jemand von euch inzwischen etwas zu sagen ?



Bisher habe ich 3 Touren mit dem 2016er X1 hinter mir. Davon 2 auf Schnee. Besonders viel kann ich noch nicht sagen, hat aber viel Spaß gemacht und ließ sich super fahren.


----------



## karmakiller (4. Februar 2017)

Welche Laufradgrösse fährst du denn ? 
Kannst du mir etwas zur Uphilltauglichkeit sagen ?


----------



## JoDeCologne (4. Februar 2017)

Vorsicht!
Light-Bikes keinesfalls im Winter fahren. Meins hat durch Matsch an Rahmen&Reifen 300g zugenommen ..


Zum X1?!
Hat jemand direkten Vergleich zum vorherigen mit stehendem XMS Dämpfer. Ist das XCSFahrwerk wesentlich straffer geworden und mehr Richtung XC? Kann hier nur C1 27" mit altem X1 vergleichen - das wesentlich straffer ist. Uphill wie ein Hardtail, dafür eben nicht die Mini-Enduroeigenschaft des X1.


----------



## jopf85 (4. Februar 2017)

Uphill geht es sehr gut, effiziente Sitzposition, kein steigendes Vorderrad, kein Wippen. Fahre 27,5. Sind aber nur erste Eindrücke bisher. Vergleiche zu älterem X1 habe ich nicht. Muss auch noch öfter fahren um es besser beurteilen zu können.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Februar 2017)

@JoDeCologne : ...wenn das Bike gar nicht bewegt wird, nimmt der Fahrer zu - leider weit mehr als 300 gr.

Kann das jeden Morgen im Spiegel beobachten


----------



## Dirk Nennen (4. Februar 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> @JoDeCologne : ...wenn das Bike gar nicht bewegt wird, nimmt der Fahrer zu - leider weit mehr als 300 gr.
> 
> Kann das jeden Morgen im Spiegel beobachten




Hihihi,  stimmt. 
Komischer Zusammenhang. 
Das Bike steht faul im Keller, und der Biker nimmt zu!?


----------



## JoDeCologne (4. Februar 2017)

@Gianty  ..hihi.. war auch schon gespannt, wer die Steilvorlage verwandelt...goooal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Februar 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Das Bike steht faul im Keller, und der Biker nimmt zu!?



Wer sein Gewicht halten will muss auch mal essen wenn er keinen Hunger hat....

Irgendwie habe ich ständig "keinen Hunger" und momentan keine Zeit zum  Biken. Die Waage zeigt das Ergebnis erbarmungslos. Muss mich mal wieder mit dem Rädchen bewegen, dann purzeln auch die Pfunde.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (4. Februar 2017)

Gut zu hören, dass ich mit diesem "Schicksal" nicht alleine bin.


----------



## Orakel (4. Februar 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> @JoDeCologne : ...wenn das Bike gar nicht bewegt wird, nimmt der Fahrer zu - leider weit mehr als 300 gr.


Wenn die 300gr. Muskelmasse sind, passt's doch


----------



## karmakiller (4. Februar 2017)

@jopf85 :
Danke für die Einschätzung  - darf ich fragen welches Bike du vorher gefahren bist ?
Ich überlege mir das X1 als Touren-Fully mit Bergabreserven zu kaufen. Mir gefällt die Möglichkeit zwischen 27,5 und 29 wechseln zu können - die Entscheidung fällt mir nämlich schwer


----------



## Bolzer1711 (4. Februar 2017)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Kann da jemand von euch inzwischen etwas zu sagen ?



...also ich fahre seit gut einem Jahr das X1 27,5 plus, habe schon einige Kilometer und Höhenmeter auf dem Tacho, eine Alpentour, mit Abstecher im 3 Länder Enduro Park am Reschen und der Bikepark Livigno war auch dabei.

Bin mit dem Rad wirklich sehr zufrieden, anfangs bin ich den 2.8 NobbyNic gefahren, sehr gut aber pannenanfällig. Gerade fahre ich den 2.8 Maxxis Rekon, ebenfalls sehr gut und hält deutlich mehr aus. Nur auf losem Steinen bin ich schon sehr geschwommen. Maxxis hat seine komplette Reifenlinie auf Plus umgestellt, da werde ich im Frühjahr sicher einen testen...

Muss sagen, dass ich ganz viel mit den Luftdrücken getestet habe...  anfangs mit 0,9 bar, das war mir vom Fahrverhalten etwas indirekt, hatte nicht so die Rückmeldung, hatte das Gefühl von walken. Habe den Luftdruck dann sukzessive erhöht, beim Rekon fahre ich jetzt 1,2 vorne und 1,3 hinten. Habe trotzdem unheimlich Grip und ein sehr gutes Feedback vom Untergrund.

Das X1 in meiner Konfiguration ist kein XC Geschoss, habe die Fox Gabel auf 150mm erhöhen lassen, dadurch habe ich einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel. Ein ambitioniertes Rennen würde ich damit nicht fahren, aber ich komme damit trotzdem schnell den Berg hoch  mir reichts und je schlechter der Untergrund, je besser wird es...  aber und das muss man ehrlich sagen, für die Plusreifen braucht man einige wenige Körner mehr, Betonung liegt auf wenige. Ist klar, größere Auflagefläche auf dem Boden, mehr Kraftaufwand...  etwas mehr 

Bergab ist es bisher mein bestes Rad, es liegt satt auf dem Trail, echt unglaublich viel Grip und für mich wendig genug. Bin aber kein Downhiller, habe so meine Hemmschwelle, aber mit dem X1 traue ich mir schon einiges zu...   gerade in Livigno oder in Stromberg geht das schon flott.

@JoDeCologne 
Hatte das 26er X1....	also mit XMS, das wirkte schon fluffiger wie das XCS System. Das XCS ist etwas straffer, deutlich würde ich nicht sagen, aber der Dämpfer steht länger höher im Federweg und rutscht nicht so durch den mittleren Bereich, wie der beim XMS, dadurch wirkt das auch straffer. Fahre mit ca. 25% Sag und den Dämpfer voll offen...   und nutze bei meiner Fahrweise den kompletten Federweg aus.


----------



## jopf85 (4. Februar 2017)

karmakiller schrieb:


> @jopf85 :
> Danke für die Einschätzung  - darf ich fragen welches Bike du vorher gefahren bist ?
> Ich überlege mir das X1 als Touren-Fully mit Bergabreserven zu kaufen. Mir gefällt die Möglichkeit zwischen 27,5 und 29 wechseln zu können - die Entscheidung fällt mir nämlich schwer



Bin vorher ein 2013er X2 gefahren. Meins ist auch für Touren und Trails, eventuell teste ich irgendwann mal die Plus Variante. Als 29er sei es wohl nicht ganz so gut zu fahren habe ich in irgendeinem Test mal gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Februar 2017)

XMS und XCS verfolgen tatsächlich ein anderes Konzept.
Das hat weniger mit der Lage der Dämpfer zu tun als mit der Art der Anlenkung/ Kinematik.

Ich kenne habe bisher nur XMS gefahren, und nur kurz XCS.
Man merkt eigentlich sofort dass XCS mehr Vortieb generiert und weniger wippt.
Dafür ist das erste stück Federweg etwas unsensibler, dem kann man aber bei Bedarf mal mit etwas weniger sag gegensteuern.

Wer will kann sich das hier mal bei 1- 2 Flaschen Rotwein reinziehen.
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/search/label/Rotwild 

Bei 27,5" und 27,5"+ denke ich immer an mein Auto.
Mit Winterreifen etwas weicher gefedert und eine Spur schwammiger in der Lenkung als mit den flacherern Sommerreifen.

Ich denke dass für viele das 27,5"+ Konzept einen gewissen Zugewinn an Sicherheit bringen kann.
Auf felsigem Untergrund wird es komfortabeler und bis zu einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit wird mehr Gripp und Sicherheit vermittelt.

Wer allerdings agressiver und schneller unterwegs ist wird die 27,5" Variante vorziehen.
Der will die Linie treffen und das Bike gezielter auf der Linie halten.

Und wer bergauf entspannt unterwegs ist, dem ist es egal ob 27,5" oder 27,5"+.

Feine Sache wenn man an einem Bike beides fahren kann!


----------



## JoDeCologne (5. Februar 2017)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ...
> Hatte das 26er X1....	also mit XMS, das wirkte schon fluffiger wie das XCS System. Das XCS ist etwas straffer, deutlich würde ich nicht sagen, aber der Dämpfer steht länger höher im Federweg und rutscht nicht so durch den mittleren Bereich, wie der beim XMS, dadurch wirkt das auch straffer.



Stimmt den ständigen Pedal-Bodenkontakt und das Wegtauchen in Anliegern des X1 26" hatte ich schon ganz vergessen in meinen fluffig-romantischen Erinnerungen..


----------



## Bensemer (5. Februar 2017)

Weil ich am überlegen bin mein C1 HT auf 1x11 umzubauen bin ich am Freitag 52 und heute 30 Kilometer nur auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt gefahren. Also 30/11-36. Heute auch mit nem kleinen Buckel und einer Reifenpanne... 
Ich schwärme schon länger für die Shimano M8000XT, welches Tretlager wäre denn da das beste? Jetzt ist das BB92 drin. 


 
Ich bin mit dem 29er ja Tubless unterwegs und als ich festgestellt habe das die Luft abhaut dachte ich schon das ich jetzt die Felge rausmachen muss und einen Schlauch einziehen.  Der Reifen war richtig platt und man hat auch deutlich gesehen wo die Luft raus ist. Als ich im Rucksack den Schlauch suchte hatte ich die Kartusche in der Hand. Ich hab das mal ausprobiert, das klappt echt gut. Bin noch 22 Kilometer gefahren und daheim war immer noch genug Luft drauf. 
Daumen hoch für die Kartuschen 
Das war die erste Panne seit ich mit Milch fahre in 1 1/4 Jahren


----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. Februar 2017)

Und wie ist nun deine Einschätzung zum 1x11?
Ich liebäugel ja auch damit.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Bensemer (5. Februar 2017)

Haben will! Ich habe die letzte Zeit relativ viel probiert und auf Ritzelrechner.de Kettenblatter und Zahnräder hin und her geschoben... Ich glaube es wird die XT mit 32 KB und der Sunrace Kassette mit 11-46. 
Aber welches Lager? Welche Kurbel? Welches Blatt? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Orakel (5. Februar 2017)

Ich fahre die XT M8000 Kurbel mit nem 32KB 11-46Z SH Kassette am X1 (umgebaut von 2fach) funktioniert alles bestens.
Lager ist das "normale" XT verbaut .


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Februar 2017)

bei 24er Achse würde ich das XTR nehmen.
Aus Kunststoff, kann nicht knarzen.
Läuft leichter als XT
Ich besser gedichtet, anderes Labyrinth
Nicht so teuer, schon den Rahmen


----------



## Bensemer (5. Februar 2017)

Das müsste dann das hier sein? https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/shimano-xtr-sm-bb94-pressfit-92-lagerschalen/aid:674910


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Februar 2017)

Ja


----------



## Bolzer1711 (6. Februar 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Man merkt eigentlich sofort dass XCS mehr Vortieb generiert und weniger wippt.
> Dafür ist das erste stück Federweg etwas unsensibler, dem kann man aber bei Bedarf mal mit etwas weniger sag gegensteuern.



...warum weniger Sag? Dann habe ich mehr Luftdruck im Dämpfer und es wird noch unsensibler  oder bin ich falsch? Mit knapp 25% finde ich meinen XCS Hinterbau über den ganzen Federweg recht fluffig, bei 15% war der erste Teil doch recht störrisch.

Mit den Plus Reifen hast Du natürlich recht, fahre auch noch mein 26ziger und da ich bergauf immer gemütlich unterwegs bin, ist es mir egal welche Reifengröße drauf ist. Der Unterschied liegt nur darin, je ruppiger das Gelände, je mehr Traktion bietet der 2.8 Reifen und endet erst, wenn bei mir keine Körner mehr in den Beinen sind 

Auch bergab gebe ich Dir Recht, sehr aggressiv fährt man Plus Reifen nicht, das wäre auch nicht meine persönlicher Stil. Sie geben mir aber deutlich mehr Sicherheit und damit das von dir angesprochene undefinierte Einlenkverhalten nicht auftritt, habe ich auch keine 1,0 und weniger Bar drin, sondern 1,2/1,3....   damit lenkt mein Rad sehr präzise genau dahin wo ich es haben will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2017)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ...warum weniger Sag? Dann habe ich mehr Luftdruck im Dämpfer und es wird noch unsensibler  oder bin ich falsch? Mit knapp 25% finde ich meinen XCS Hinterbau über den ganzen Federweg recht fluffig, bei 15% war der erste Teil doch recht störrisch.
> 
> Mit den Plus Reifen hast Du natürlich recht, fahre auch noch mein 26ziger und da ich bergauf immer gemütlich unterwegs bin, ist es mir egal welche Reifengröße drauf ist. Der Unterschied liegt nur darin, je ruppiger das Gelände, je mehr Traktion bietet der 2.8 Reifen und endet erst, wenn bei mir keine Körner mehr in den Beinen sind
> 
> Auch bergab gebe ich Dir Recht, sehr aggressiv fährt man Plus Reifen nicht, das wäre auch nicht meine persönlicher Stil. Sie geben mir aber deutlich mehr Sicherheit und damit das von dir angesprochene undefinierte Einlenkverhalten nicht auftritt, habe ich auch keine 1,0 und weniger Bar drin, sondern 1,2/1,3....   damit lenkt mein Rad sehr präzise genau dahin wo ich es haben will.


Boah Schiss!
Ich wollte schreiben, dass man dem mit etwas MEHR sag gegensteuern kann.
Aber das hast du schon gemerkt, danke!

Wenn man XCS mit etwas mehr sag fährt kommt man erst in den Bereich, wo das Übersetzungsverhältnis am größten ist.
Beim XMS ist das Verhältnis direkt auf dem ersten Milimeter schon am größten, da spielt der sag weniger eine Rolle.


----------



## JoDeCologne (6. Februar 2017)

..dann mal mehr XCS - saggen und hoffen, dass noch Federweg übrig bleibt.

Obwohl auf der italienischen verlinkten Geometrie -Seite, ein X1 xms VS q1 XCS nahezu identische Kurven hat ( aber da fehlte evtl noch ne Flasche Wein zum Verständnis)

Hat jemand noch nen Fox-Float Volumenspacer 0.6 zum Verkauf übrig


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..dann mal mehr XCS - saggen und hoffen, dass noch Federweg übrig bleibt.
> 
> Obwohl auf der italienischen verlinkten Geometrie -Seite, ein X1 xms VS q1 XCS nahezu identische Kurven hat ( aber da fehlte evtl noch ne Flasche Wein zum Verständnis)
> 
> Hat jemand noch nen Fox-Float Volumenspacer 0.6 zum Verkauf übrig


Der Anstieg befindet sich im locker im Bereich von 20- 25% sag.
Zudem steigt die Kurve nicht sehr stark an.
Einfach im Sitzen knapp 1/3 Federweg opfern, dann passt das auch im Stehen.
Die Kurve steigt doch nur ein wenig an, das macht nicht die Welt aus, merkt wahrscheinlich kaum jemand.
Das spürt man eher wenn es wirklich steil wird und die last deutlich auf den Lenker wandert.

Ich habe das nur geschrieben, weil forumstypisch oft der sag im Sitzen (auf 2 Stellen hinter dem Komma) gemessen wird.
Und nach dem Pinkeln wird wieder korrigiert.
Bei "Hose voll" muss man sicher nix korrigieren.....


----------



## TrailProf (6. Februar 2017)

Habe am Wochenende die ersten zwei Touren mit dem X2 gemacht, was dann auch das erste Zusammentreffen zwischen Plusformat und mir war. Obwohl mit den neuen (verstärkte Seitenwand) NN nur 2,6" bereift, merkt man auf Asphalt doch sehr deutliches Selfsteering, den Luftdruck habe ich vorne mit 1,4 bar dabei eher hoch gewählt. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern jemals so unsicher auf Teer rumgeeiert zu sein, aber evtl. fehlt da letztlich doch nur etwas Gewöhnung. 
Andererseits ist es ja auch kein Straßenrad, und sobald es ins Gelände geht, ist davon nichts mehr zu merken. Das Bike lässt sich leicht in Kurven drücken und macht dort einen wendigen Eindruck. Lediglich in sehr langsam zu fahrenden Kehren bei denen man fast im Stand stark einlenkt merkt man einen höheren Lenkwiderstand durch die große Aufstandsfläche des Reifens. 
Dafür ist die Traktion bergauf gigantisch, und das mit einem als eigentlich "unfahrbar" geltenden NN. Restlos begeistert hat mich der Seitenhalt in Offchamber Passagen in denen ich mich bisher immer etwas schwergetan habe.
Gabel und Dämpfer bin ich mit etwas über 20% Sag gefahren, was dennoch komfortabel war, da die +Reifen doch einiges wegfedern. Insgesamt arbeitet das Fahrwerk im Besten Sinne erfreulich unauffällig. Erstaunlich fand ich, wie leise das Bike auch ohne Kettenführung ist. Kein hörbares Kettenschlagen auch bei Jumps von ca. 60-80 cm Höhe (mehr traue ich mich nicht, das liegt aber nicht am Bike). Am Ende der Tour hatte ich noch gut 10% Restfederweg offen.
Für mich ein wirklich geniales Tourenbike, mit viel Potential bergab und sehr stark bergauf. Klar, hat es nicht ganz die skalpellartige Präzision eines Enduros, ist aber unglaublich vielseitig und dabei gutmütig zu fahren. Für mehr Präzision könnte ich mir das Bike auch gut mit 29" Vorderreifen vorstellen. Die Tretlagerhöhe, der Lenk- und Sitzwinkel würden das sicher gut verkraften. Vielleicht probiere ich das irgendwann mal aus, wenn sich gebraucht was passendes findet.
Einzig den Lenker werde ich später noch gegen ein Model mit 15-20mm rize tauschen, damit die Front einen Tick höher kommt.


----------



## Maledivo (6. Februar 2017)

Bei Rittern ist nun X2 im Kommen, ...

2016 war G1 / 2015 E1


----------



## jopf85 (6. Februar 2017)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem MHS I Steuersatz und den Lenkwinkel damit schon mal verändert?
Überlege an meinem 2016er X1 den Lenkwinkel auf 65,5° abzuflachen, Standard ist 67°.
Dazu müsste ich aber die entsprechenden Lagerschalen bestellen, die nicht ganz billig sind und ein funktionierendes Rad auseinander nehmen.
Letztendlich werde ich wahrscheinlich um selbst testen nicht herumkommen, würde mich aber über Einschätzungen freuen ob das Sinn macht oder ob ich mir das alles sparen kann.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2017)

jopf85 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem MHS I Steuersatz und den Lenkwinkel damit schon mal verändert?
> Überlege an meinem 2016er X1 den Lenkwinkel auf 65,5° abzuflachen, Standard ist 67°.
> Dazu müsste ich aber die entsprechenden Lagerschalen bestellen, die nicht ganz billig sind und ein funktionierendes Rad auseinander nehmen.
> Letztendlich werde ich wahrscheinlich um selbst testen nicht herumkommen, würde mich aber über Einschätzungen freuen ob das Sinn macht oder ob ich mir das alles sparen kann.


Na das Ding wird etwas sturer geradeaus laufen, also bei Speed mehr Sicherheit vermitteln.
Wird es langsamer muss damit leben, dass die Lenkung ab einem gewissen Winkel etwas leichter einklappt.
Sprich freihändig fahren wird etwas schwieriger wenn man langsam ist.


----------



## Groudon (6. Februar 2017)

Bei all den leichten Carbon-Rädern traut sich mein X1 garnicht raus... allerdings liegt sowieso noch Eis und Salz - da kann es noch drin bleiben.


----------



## Orakel (6. Februar 2017)

@TrailProf 
was bringt den dein X2 auf die Wagge in + Bereifung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (6. Februar 2017)

Orakel schrieb:


> @TrailProf
> was bringt den dein X2 auf die Wagge in + Bereifung?


Ehrlich......räusper: keine Ahnung, Geld für 'ne (vernünftige) Waage war nicht mehr über, und ich Depp hab vergessen es im Shop wiegen zu lassen.
Verglichen mit meinem Strive CF welches 13,4 kg hat, würde ich schon son gutes Pfund weniger schätzen.
Das fände ich für 27,5+, Felgen mit 35mm Innenweite und Schäuchen echt OK.
Im Frühjahr wird auf noch Tubeless umgestellt (Pemiere für mich), neuer Karbonlenker dran und dann ab zum Wiegen. 
Deins ist sicher 600-700 gr. leichter ?!


----------



## Orakel (6. Februar 2017)

12,4Kg  aber noch mit den Originalen Schläuchen drin,die sind bekanntermaßen nicht die leichtesten.


----------



## JoDeCologne (7. Februar 2017)

Yipiehhhh, Grammmeln 2017 geht los!


----------



## dopero (7. Februar 2017)

jopf85 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem MHS I Steuersatz und den Lenkwinkel damit schon mal verändert?


Mein Händler hat mir empfohlen stattdessen die Gabel zu verlängern. Hatte aber noch keine Zeit dafür.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. Februar 2017)

Ich hab


jopf85 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem MHS I Steuersatz und den Lenkwinkel damit schon mal verändert?
> Überlege an meinem 2016er X1 den Lenkwinkel auf 65,5° abzuflachen, Standard ist 67°.
> Dazu müsste ich aber die entsprechenden Lagerschalen bestellen, die nicht ganz billig sind und ein funktionierendes Rad auseinander nehmen.
> Letztendlich werde ich wahrscheinlich um selbst testen nicht herumkommen, würde mich aber über Einschätzungen freuen ob das Sinn macht oder ob ich mir das alles sparen kann.



Ich hab an meinem 2014er E1 auch einen anderen Steuersatz mit 1,5 Grad weniger Lenkwinkel montiert. 
Und kann der Aussage von Rocky nur zustimmen. In engen Ecken etwas störrisch, aber in ruppigen Abfahrten vermittelt es deutlich mehr Sicherheit. 
Muss aber dazu sagen, dass Rotwild wohl mit dem Lenkwinkel etwas untertreibt. 
Nach Umrüstung habe ich gemessene 63,5 Grad.


----------



## JoDeCologne (7. Februar 2017)

dopero schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat mir empfohlen stattdessen die Gabel zu verlängern. Hatte aber noch keine Zeit dafür.


..bei 20mm mehr Federweg hast du 1Grad weniger; allerdings höheres Tretlager und ggf. mehr Druck vorn nötig..

Genaues unter
http://bikegeo.muha.cc/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Februar 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..bei 20mm mehr Federweg hast du 1Grad weniger; allerdings höheres Tretlager und ggf. mehr Druck vorn nötig..
> 
> Genaues unter
> http://bikegeo.muha.cc/


Ich merke die 2cm wohl eher nicht, ein kurzer Vorbau nimmt mir mehr Druck am Vorderrad.

Und um mal richtig klug zu scheißen:
- von den 20mm mehr Federweg geht 1/4 schon wieder im sag verloren, also bleiben 15mm mehr Höhe.
- die Reifenhöhe hat keiner betrachtet
- den Gabelnachlauf hat noch keiner verglichen
- bergab wird der Federweg auf dem ersten Stück Federweg schneller aufgefressen als bei einer kurzhubigen Gabel

Womöglich bin ich gar nicht so grobmotorisch????


----------



## JoDeCologne (8. Februar 2017)

Stimmt, alle Parameter auf den Tisch!
Und da Mann denkt, er hat nun mehr Federweg, wird 30% SAG eingestellt und es war nur noch Hälfte von übrig;-)

Ps. Schön dass die neuen Rahmen den verstellbaren Steuersatz drin haben
... warum der Händler lieber ne  längere Gabel verkaufen möchte, verstehe ich irgendwie gar nicht?
Ein ganz netter Händler würde evtl sogar Testlagerschalen anbieten..?


----------



## dopero (8. Februar 2017)

Wieso neue Gabel? Die vorhandene wird doch umgebaut.
Außerdem ist eine Lösung, bei der man nicht auf Rotwild Teile angewiesen ist, wesentlich zeitsparender. Bis jetzt habe ich schließlich auf jegliches Rotwild Zubehör immer ewig warten müssen (nein, das lag nicht am Händler).


----------



## JoDeCologne (8. Februar 2017)

..okay; Umbau der Gabel von 140->160 mit nem neuen Schaft zu 43€ statt Lagerschalen. (was kosten die Teile denn?)

Ps. In meinem 140er Q1 haben aufgebohrte 160mm nicht befriedigend funktioniert. Beim Talas-Test, bin ich selbst auf rumpeligen Trails lieber auf 130mm gefahren. Mir passen originale 140mm von der Geometrie und vom Po-gefühl her am besten.
Aber viel Spaß beim testen - berichte doch mal


----------



## abi_1984 (9. Februar 2017)

dopero schrieb:


> Wieso neue Gabel? Die vorhandene wird doch umgebaut.
> Außerdem ist eine Lösung, bei der man nicht auf Rotwild Teile angewiesen ist, wesentlich zeitsparender. Bis jetzt habe ich schließlich auf jegliches Rotwild Zubehör immer ewig warten müssen (nein, das lag nicht am Händler).



Kompletter 1,5° Steuersatz incl. Lager kosten  79,-€ im Rotwild Onlineshop. 2-3 Tage Lieferzeit klingt nicht ewig und so wie sich die Anleitung liest braucht man für den Umbau auch keinen Meisterbrief.

https://shop.rotwild.de/zubehoer/1681/rotwild-mhs-i-modularer-steuersatz-/-1.50


----------



## dopero (10. Februar 2017)

Ich finde halt den Tausch der Lagerschalen (sind ja nicht nur die Lagerschalen, sondern z.B. auch der Gabelkonus) viel zu aufwändig. Und wenn mir die längere Gabel mit dem flacheren Lenkwinkel nicht gefällt, kann ich alles wieder raus nehmen und an jeden mit einer 34er FOX weiter verkaufen. Der MHS dagegen kann man nur Leuten mit einem X und passender Steuerrohrlänge weiter geben.
Das Argument mit der Tretlagerhöhe verstehe ich im übrigen gar nicht. Die ändert sich beim MHS doch ebenso.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Februar 2017)

dopero schrieb:


> Ich finde halt den Tausch der Lagerschalen (sind ja nicht nur die Lagerschalen, sondern z.B. auch der Gabelkonus) viel zu aufwändig. Und wenn mir die längere Gabel mit dem flacheren Lenkwinkel nicht gefällt, kann ich alles wieder raus nehmen und an jeden mit einer 34er FOX weiter verkaufen. Der MHS dagegen kann man nur Leuten mit einem X und passender Steuerrohrlänge weiter geben.
> Das Argument mit der Tretlagerhöhe verstehe ich im übrigen gar nicht. Die ändert sich beim MHS doch ebenso.


Mit einer längeren Gabel hebst du das komplette Bike vorne an, es verändern sich alle Winkel.
Mit dem Winkelsteuersatz sieht das aber anders aus!


----------



## abi_1984 (10. Februar 2017)

dopero schrieb:


> Ich finde halt den Tausch der Lagerschalen (sind ja nicht nur die Lagerschalen, sondern z.B. auch der Gabelkonus) viel zu aufwändig.



Gabelkonus muss nicht getauscht werden!


----------



## dopero (10. Februar 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mit einer längeren Gabel hebst du das komplette Bike vorne an, es verändern sich alle Winkel.
> Mit dem Winkelsteuersatz sieht das aber anders aus!


Nein. Wenn der MHS den Winkel flacher stellt wird der Radstand länger und die Gabel ist im Verhältnis jetzt zu kurz. Deswegen kippt das ganze Bike nach vorne, d.h. der Sitzwinkel wird steiler und die Tretlagerhöhe sinkt ab.
Bei längerer Gabel werden wenigstens beide Winkel flacher.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Februar 2017)

dopero schrieb:


> Nein. Wenn der MHS den Winkel flacher stellt wird der Radstand länger und die Gabel ist im Verhältnis jetzt zu kurz. Deswegen kippt das ganze Bike nach vorne, d.h. der Sitzwinkel wird steiler und die Tretlagerhöhe sinkt ab.
> Bei längerer Gabel werden wenigstens beide Winkel flacher.


Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen was sich wie auswirkt.
Wer das wie wertet ist jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (10. Februar 2017)

"Langzeittest des X1 27,5+

http://enduro-mtb.com/das-rotwild-r-x1-fs-27-5-evo-im-dauertest/


----------



## JoDeCologne (12. Februar 2017)

Orakel schrieb:


> "Langzeittest des X1 27,5+
> 
> http://enduro-mtb.com/das-rotwild-r-x1-fs-27-5-evo-im-dauertest/


Klingt ja sehr lobend .., .. und flacher Lenkwinkel scheint zu funktionieren

@dopero ..kannst ja mal berichten, wie mehr Federweg und angehobenes Rad mit neuem Lenkwinkfl , höherem Lager und mehr Länge sich anfühlen


----------



## Vincy (12. Februar 2017)

Hier wurde aber besonders der Steuersatz bemängelt. 
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-rotwild-r-x1-fs-27-5-evo.1639576.2.htm


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Februar 2017)

Mach mir den Sonnenschein selbst. Mit dem Rotwild Bike unterwegs...


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 574194
> 
> Mach mir den Sonnenschein selbst. Mit dem Rotwild Bike unterwegs...


Ich ziehe aktuell den Rotwein dem Rotwild vor....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Februar 2017)

Würde ich auch lieber machen. Bin aber bereits nach 1 Glas sternhagelvoll. Vertrage genau "gar nichts ".


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2017)

Der Plan mein Bike über den Winter abzuspecken ist fast aufgegangen.
Aus den geplanten  500g wurden zwar mir 430g, ist aber ok für die nächste Saison.


----------



## jonalisa (12. Februar 2017)

Was wiegt das Bike jetzt?
Bilder!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2017)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Was wiegt das Bike jetzt?
> Bilder!


Wiegt nach dem Dampfstrahler wieder soviel wie im Herbst.
Waren echt 430g Dreck drauf.
Jetzt sehe ich sogar wieder den Umwerfer. 
Und das für ganz kleines Geld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Februar 2017)




----------



## jonalisa (12. Februar 2017)

Umwerfer, wie oldschool 
Zweifach ist 
Ich dachte schon der Rocky ist verrückt geworden. Wie will er noch auf vernünftige Weise 500g sparen. Mein G1 wiegt 15kg.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2017)

439g für 1,- €!!!


----------



## Maledivo (12. Februar 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich ziehe aktuell den Rotwein dem Rotwild vor....



Bei mir auch! Nach einer schöner Matschfahrt mit ROTwild schmeckt ROTwein (vor allem spanischer) am besten ! Wievielter Flasch... äh Glas wär jetzt?


----------



## Maledivo (12. Februar 2017)

... man sollte nicht mit Rotwein Onlineshopping machen, ...

zum Glück war es kein Bike, ...

muss jetzt meine  Rotwein trinken lassen - damit sie auch nix mitbekommt


----------



## Vincy (16. Februar 2017)

*Inside Rotwild*
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/inside-rotwild.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (16. Februar 2017)

....just outside Stuttgart.....die Amis halt...

Thomas


----------



## Bensemer (16. Februar 2017)

Das beste sind die Kommentare! Walmart Bikes


----------



## JoDeCologne (17. Februar 2017)

at021971 schrieb:


> ....just outside Stuttgart.....die Amis halt...
> 
> Thomas



Na von denen aus gesehen "Squamish, BC, V8B 0A5 " (liegt irgendwo bei Miami),  ist das doch schon gut getroffen...


----------



## at021971 (17. Februar 2017)

Gut, wenn wir Europäer Squamish BC (British Columbia) V8B 0A5 als in der Nähe von Miami einordnen, dann ist das Dieburg 'just outside Stuttgart' der Jungs und Mädels von pinkbike.com mehr als eine Punktlandung. Ob 200 km oder 5.500 km was macht das schon...  

Thomas


----------



## JoDeCologne (17. Februar 2017)




----------



## neddie (19. Februar 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ferkel!


Tze tze tze an was da wieder gedacht wurde, also sowas


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. Februar 2017)

Seit langer Zeit endlich wieder mit dem Hirsch unterwegs. Die Kassette und der Vorbau passen schon ganz gut, vorne kommt bald noch das 36 Kettenblatt drauf.


----------



## siem (26. Februar 2017)

Hat insgesamt 3 Jahre gedauert, aber jetzt ist es für mich ziemlich perfekt.
Erste Ausfahrten nach dem strengen Winter.


----------



## justFlow (26. Februar 2017)

Ei Gude,

weiß hier jemand aus dem Stand, ob in ein Rotwild RCC 0.3 Modell 2005 ca. (https://www.rotwild.de/fileadmin/Redaktion/manuals/rotwild_user_manual_2005.pdf) auch tapered Gabeln verbaut werden können oder ausschließlich welche mit 1 1/8 Schaft? Was muss ggf. beachtet werden? Anderer Steuersatz?

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Groudon (26. Februar 2017)

Heute die erste Fahrt gemacht - bockt wie Sau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (26. Februar 2017)

justFlow schrieb:


> Ei Gude,
> 
> weiß hier jemand aus dem Stand, ob in ein Rotwild RCC 0.3 Modell 2005 ca. (https://www.rotwild.de/fileadmin/Redaktion/manuals/rotwild_user_manual_2005.pdf) auch tapered Gabeln verbaut werden können oder ausschließlich welche mit 1 1/8 Schaft? Was muss ggf. beachtet werden? Anderer Steuersatz?
> 
> ...



Das Steuerrohr von den älteren Rahmen ist eigentlich noch nicht vom Innendurchmesser her für tapered Gabeln ausgelegt, zumindest nicht in Verbindung mit einem semiintegrierten Steuersatz wie er original verbaut ist. Dazu ist der tapered Schaft einfach unten zu dick. Du kannst es aber mit einem Steuersatz mit klassischer außenliegender Lagerschale (EC) unten probieren. Die baut dann halt ca. 1cm höher als die semiintegrierte. Muss man dann bei der Gabelauswahl bedenken.
Ich meine das RCC03 hatte 44mm Steuerrohrdurchmesser oben und unten.
Dann würde z.B. ein ZS44/28.6 | EC44/40 Steuersatz gehen, gibt es z.B. von Cane Creek.
https://www.bike24.de/p1130671.html


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. Februar 2017)

Das Unterteil des Steuersatzes EC44/40 gibt es auch einzeln. Damit lassen sich Tapered Gabeln in einem alten Rahmen verbauen.


----------



## Bensemer (26. Februar 2017)

Groudon schrieb:


> Heute die erste Fahrt gemacht - bockt wie Sau!


 
Was hast du denn für ein Hinterrad drin? Bzw. weißt du was rein passt?
Ich habe (inoffiziell) gelesen das 27,5 x 2,4 hinten nicht rein passen würde


----------



## Groudon (26. Februar 2017)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein Hinterrad drin? Bzw. weißt du was rein passt?
> Ich habe (inoffiziell) gelesen das 27,5 x 2,4 hinten nicht rein passen würde



Ich habe einen Specialized Purgatory GRID 27,5 x 2,3 auf einer Felge mit 30 mm Maulweite montiert. Die Reifenfreiheit ist meiner subjektiven Meinung nach sehr großzügig..


----------



## Fritzhorn (27. Februar 2017)

Ein 2,4er MountainKing passt auch rein.


----------



## justFlow (27. Februar 2017)

Fettes merci @abi_1984, @Gianty !!

Geil, dann gibt es Hoffnung  Werde das dann nochmal genau ausmessen.



Gianty schrieb:


> Das Unterteil des Steuersatzes EC44/40 gibt es auch einzeln. Damit lassen sich Tapered Gabeln in einem alten Rahmen verbauen.



D.h. es würde u.U. _einfach_ ausreichen, das Unterteil des Steuersatzes EC44/40 zu verbauen, um die Kompatibilität für tapered Gabeln herzustellen?

Nun auch die Antwort von Rotwild:


> in ein RCC 03 passt keine tapered Gabel.
> 
> Wir hatten einen *Acros AI 29 partly Integrated 1 1/8*“  Steuersatz eingebaut.
> 
> Wir haben diesen Steuersatz nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. Februar 2017)

justFlow schrieb:


> D.h. es würde u.U. _einfach_ ausreichen, das Unterteil des Steuersatzes EC44/40 zu verbauen, um die Kompatibilität für tapered Gabeln herzustellen?



Ja.


----------



## Maledivo (6. März 2017)

Was neues zum Rotwild:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neue...ter-lutz-scheffer-wechselt-zu-rotwild.837292/


----------



## [email protected] (6. März 2017)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Specialized Purgatory GRID 27,5 x 2,3 auf einer Felge mit 30 mm Maulweite montiert. Die Reifenfreiheit ist meiner subjektiven Meinung nach sehr großzügig..



Gibt es schon einen ersten Erfahrungsbericht zu der Specialized Reifenkombi?
Hast du eventuell ein Bild, auf dem man sieht wie breit der Reifen auf der Felge baut? Bzw. hast du einen Vergleich zu einem anderen Reifen?

Vorne Butcher Crontrol und hinten Purgatory Grid?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (6. März 2017)

Ich habe beide als GRID Version. Vorne jedoch als bisherige Mischung, hinten als Gripton-Mischung.

Bin bisher sehr angetan von den Reifen, ist aber auch mein erstes AM/Enduro Rad. Bin vorher am 29er HT jedoch auch den TrailKing in 2,2 gefahren.

Rein vom Rollwiderstand sind die Specialized Reifen ok. Ich habe bergauf nicht das Problem Energie am Boden zu verlieren, jedoch ist das Rad mit rund 14 kg eh für das gemütliche bergauf fahren konzipiert.


----------



## Andi_72 (6. März 2017)

Lutz zu RW mit Schwerpunkt emtb, nachdem er gerade bei canyon das emtb entwickelt hat...
Das wird spannend...


----------



## JoDeCologne (6. März 2017)

Huhu  E1-Biker 2014/2015. Hat wer vom normalen Float Dämpfer die Fox TuneID parat?

Ps. ..und "sorry" nach Koblenz, hab die Tel von Rotwild gerade nicht parat.


----------



## Maledivo (7. März 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Huhu  E1-Biker 2014/2015. Hat wer vom normalen Float Dämpfer die Fox TuneID parat?
> 
> Ps. ..und "sorry" nach Koblenz, hab die Tel von Rotwild gerade nicht parat.



Kann Dir nur auf die schnelle grobe Daten nennen:

Float / CTD Adjust / 200x57 / M-Tune (VTM und RTM)


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. März 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Huhu  E1-Biker 2014/2015. Hat wer vom normalen Float Dämpfer die Fox TuneID parat?
> 
> Ps. ..und "sorry" nach Koblenz, hab die Tel von Rotwild gerade nicht parat.


Wie @Maledivo schon schreibt alles Medium.
Der Hinterbau ist so konstruiert dass er keine Fehlerkorrektur seitens des Dämpfers benötigt.
Kannst also einen normalen AfterMarket Dämpfer nehmen, die sind immer Medium.


----------



## Maledivo (7. März 2017)

@JoDeCologne

Ich würde wenn es möglich ist für den E1 direkt X Float holen. Ist eine Offenbarung gegenüber zu normalen Float.

Jedoch wirst Du mit beidem Dämpfer viel Spaß haben. 

... Und kommt nach Koblenz, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (7. März 2017)

..2x vielen Dank nach Koblenz für die Infos.

Beim Float X wird es allerdings abfahrtslastiger & weicher (Arbeit im mittleren Bereich), wenn ich es mit dem Float X an meinem alten E1 vergleiche. Da ich das neue E1 als Ersatz für 2 Räder ( Q1 140mm + E1 180mm = E1 165 ) plane, soll es eher straffer & touriger daherkommen. Float X ist natürlich optisch schon cooler;-)

Hoffe das X1 ist nicht allzu-verbaut? Es hat VTF, RTM, 200. Den Dämpfer hatte ich doch mal im Q1 geliefert bekommen (statt VTM,RTM,175). fuhr sich bockehart und bescheiden, daher, will ich hier beim E1 nicht experimentieren und aufgrund des Dämpfers enttäuscht sein. ..es muß ja gegen mein altes E1 einen Aaaaaaahaaa-Effekt geben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. März 2017)

Du solltest bedenken, dass du beim aktuellen FloatX (ab EVOL Serie) den OFFENEN Modus feinjustieren kannst.
Damit kannst du es problemlos im Lowspeedbereich einem Float nachempfinden und es dir straffer besorgen.


----------



## Maledivo (7. März 2017)

Genau! Ich empfinde den X Float (Evol) sogar tourentauglicher als den alten Float CTD.

Der ist in allen Bereichen eine Verbesserung, auch bei sehr steilen Uphillfahrten (der bleibt fast bockhart). Ich fahre sogar beim Uphills manchmal mit offenem Modus. Bei der Downhill bin ich nur am schwärmen, ...

Ein Tipp, guck mal regelmäßig im Ebay, da bekommst du den nagelneuen Float X Evol für ein paar wenige Zehner mehr als den normalen Float.


----------



## siem (7. März 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Huhu  E1-Biker 2014/2015. Hat wer vom normalen Float Dämpfer die Fox TuneID parat?
> 
> Ps. ..und "sorry" nach Koblenz, hab die Tel von Rotwild gerade nicht parat.



Hab noch einen Fox Float Performance von 2014 mit der ID CM8G aus einem 2014 E1 - zu verkaufen


----------



## siem (7. März 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Genau! Ich empfinde den X Float (Evol) sogar tourentauglicher als den alten Float CTD.
> 
> Der ist in allen Bereichen eine Verbesserung, auch bei sehr steilen Uphillfahrten (der bleibt fast bockhart). Ich fahre sogar beim Uphills manchmal mit offenem Modus. Bei der Downhill bin ich nur am schwärmen, ...
> 
> Ein Tipp, guck mal regelmäßig im Ebay, da bekommst du den nagelneuen Float X Evol für ein paar wenige Zehner mehr als den normalen Float.



Wieviel PSI hat du im Float X Evol? Rotwild hat im 2016 Modell absichtlich die nicht evol Variante verbaut, da aufgrund der Evol
Kammer zu hohe Drücke erforderlich waren. Bei leichteren Fahrern aber vernachlässigbar.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. März 2017)

siem schrieb:


> Wieviel PSI hat du im Float X Evol? Rotwild hat im 2016 Modell absichtlich die nicht evol Variante verbaut, da aufgrund der Evol
> Kammer zu hohe Drücke erforderlich waren. Bei leichteren Fahrern aber vernachlässigbar.


Der Druck steigt durch EVOL & Co. meist um ~25%.
Der max. Druck liegt bei ~350psi wenn ich nicht irre.

Und falls jemand wirklich die EVOL Kammer kleiner haben möchte, dann zieht er sie einfach ab und legt einen Plastikstreifen rein.


----------



## Maledivo (7. März 2017)

240 PSI bei 85 kg und 0,6er Spacer.

Es arbeitet hervorragend mit Rotwild-Kitematik. Ganze Federweg wurde sauber genutzt.


----------



## Maledivo (7. März 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der Druck steigt durch EVOL & Co. meist um ~25%.
> Der max. Druck liegt bei ~350psi wenn ich nicht irre.
> 
> Und falls jemand wirklich die EVOL Kammer kleiner haben möchte, dann zieht er sie einfach ab und legt einen Plastikstreifen rein.



Das ist richtig mit 350 PSI. Für Dämpfer ohne Evol nur 300 PSI.

Da reicht locker 120 kg Gesamtgewicht. Ich komme ja mit allem etwa auf 92 bis 95 kg, da bin ich erst bei 240 PSI.


----------



## JoDeCologne (7. März 2017)

..vielen Dank allen.

Den Evol X möchte ich mir für Testphase noch nicht leisten.

Ob ich dann vom E1 2011 auf so neumodisches E1 2014 umsteige, steht ja auch noch nicht fest. Hab da noch ziemliche Trennungs-Probleme mein weisses E1 zu verlassen...und nur weil das neuere den flinkeren Arsch hat.


----------



## XDennisX (7. März 2017)

@JoDeCologne 

Ich hätte noch nen float ctd kashima aus meinem 2013er E1 abzugeben 
iD Cd57


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (11. März 2017)

Heute konnte man sich bei uns in Bensheim einige Testräder leihen (https://www.rotwild.de/community-news/termine/single/news/fruehlingstestival-im-bikers). Ich habe für meine Frau mal ein C+ 27.5 FS reserviert. Sie war ziemlich genervt und hatte überhaupt keinen Bock.... 
Als wir dann dort waren ließ sie es sich halt notgedrungen kurz erklären und setzte sich drauf. Ich schnappte mir ein X2 weil ich ein Rad mit 1x11 fahren wollte. 
Wir sind erst etwas in der Stadt flach gefahren und dann ging es ein paar Berge hoch.  Es hat ihr sehr viel Spaß gemacht und sie wollte es nicht mehr abgeben. Natürlich ist sie mir bergauf davon gesaust mit einem permanenten Grinsen im Gesicht. Sie wollte es nicht mehr her geben und schwärmte sehr als der "Rotwildler" es wieder entgegen nahm.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (11. März 2017)

Glaube das "droht"  mir auch noch dieses Jahr. 
Meine Liebste wird auch demnächst mal ein E-Bike testen. 
Glaube dann bekomme ich ne neue Trainingsherausforderung.


----------



## Bensemer (11. März 2017)

@Dirk Nennen  Warum "droht"? 
Meine Frau ist äußerst unsportlich. Einmal die Woche gehen wir eine Runde schwimmen wenn alle fit sind. Dann macht jeder von uns 20-30 Minuten alleine die Bespaßung für die Tochter und der andere zieht Bahnen. 
Ein solches E-Bike wäre eine gute Möglichkeit meine Frau in Bewegung zu setzen, sie wäre an der Luft und wir machen etwas gemeinsam.  
Ich fand das heute auch toll mit meiner Frau zusammen die "Berge" hoch zu radeln. Natürlich konnte ich ihr in einer guten Stunde noch lange nicht alles zeigen wo ich da als so rum radel aber sie hat Blut geweckt.  Sie hat von sich aus noch dreimal von dem Bike angefangen


----------



## Dirk Nennen (11. März 2017)

Bensemer schrieb:


> @Dirk Nennen  Warum "droht"?
> Meine Frau ist äußerst unsportlich. Einmal die Woche gehen wir eine Runde schwimmen wenn alle fit sind. Dann macht jeder von uns 20-30 Minuten alleine die Bespaßung für die Tochter und der andere zieht Bahnen.
> Ein solches E-Bike wäre eine gute Möglichkeit meine Frau in Bewegung zu setzen, sie wäre an der Luft und wir machen etwas gemeinsam.
> Ich fand das heute auch toll mit meiner Frau zusammen die "Berge" hoch zu radeln. Natürlich konnte ich ihr in einer guten Stunde noch lange nicht alles zeigen wo ich da als so rum radel aber sie hat Blut geweckt.  Sie hat von sich aus noch dreimal von dem Bike angefangen



Das "droht" war ja auch ironisch gemeint. 
Ich hoffe tatsächlich, dass meine Prinzessin dann auch mehr mit fährt.


----------



## Maledivo (11. März 2017)

Anfangs war ich schon beunruhigt, ... dann habe ich meine Frau davon erzählt und gezeigt, ...

Dann sagt sie - sie wäre nicht sportlich oder? Da habe ich natürlich Nein gesagt - sie treibt recht viel Sport.

Sie sagte dann - ich habe doch den guten C1 und werde noch eine Weile fahren, ...


... Apropos "Weile" - bei Frauen weiß man nie!!!! Ihr kennt aber schon!!!


----------



## neddie (12. März 2017)

justFlow schrieb:


> Fettes merci @abi_1984, @Gianty !!
> 
> Geil, dann gibt es Hoffnung  Werde das dann nochmal genau ausmessen.
> 
> ...







justFlow schrieb:


> Fettes merci @abi_1984, @Gianty !!
> 
> Geil, dann gibt es Hoffnung  Werde das dann nochmal genau ausmessen.
> 
> ...




Moin Moin,

ähnliches Problem hatte ich mit nem RFR 0.6.
Bekam von Rotwild die Antwort das ein Acros Steuersatz verbaut wurde, weiß jetzt grad nicht welcher, und das sie den nicht mehr hätten.
Nun fragte ich bei Acros an, die konnten auch nicht weiterhelfen, gaben mir aber die Maße von dem ursprünglichen Steuersatz.
Darauf habe ich bei Reset Racing nachgefragt und mir wurde geholfen, sogar die Tapered Gabel passt rein.
NUR...Du musst vom Steuerrohr Ober-und Unterteil die genauen Durchmesser haben.
Bei mir wich z.B. das obere Lager etwas ab und ich mußte nochmal eine neue obere Lagerschale bestellen.

Frag einfach mal bei Reset Racing an ob die was passendes für dich hätten.


----------



## JoDeCologne (16. März 2017)

Nicht neustes Baujahr, aber bestimmt schön zum Bügeln.

Meine neue Milf..




..im Aufbau.


Ps. Hat wer noch nen Fox 36 2015 20->15mm ConversionKit zu verkaufen?
(ist im Lieferumfang der 36er dabei.)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. März 2017)

Ein schönes "Laufrad"


----------



## XDennisX (17. März 2017)

In Dresden wurde ne Diebesbande hochgenommen. 
Auch bikes wurden sichergestellt. 
Vielleicht vermisst wer das auf dem Foto zu sehende Rotwild? 


http://m.bild.de/regional/dresden/d...vergoldeten-heizpilz-50877714.bildMobile.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. März 2017)

Na arbeitslos war er wohl nicht.

Hat ihn sicherlich viel Schweiß gekostet, das ganze Zeugs zu "besorgen".


----------



## JoDeCologne (18. März 2017)

Na er ist doch in der Autoüberführungs-Branche. Sie ist freiberufliche "Fahrraddiebin". Wird ja leider so noch nicht anerkannt. ..daher wohl arbeitslos


----------



## MB-Locke (19. März 2017)

Hallo Jörg,

Falls du von der Fox kein Conversion-Kit bekommst, bau doch die Nabe auf 20mm um. Oder ist das bei dieser nicht möglich?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoDeCologne (20. März 2017)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> Falls du von der Fox kein Conversion-Kit bekommst, bau doch die Nabe auf 20mm um. Oder ist das bei dieser nicht möglich?
> 
> ...


Danke, aber die kleine 350er Nabe vom m1700 kann das genau nicht; nur die 240 oversize - die im 20mm ex1501 bestellt ist...und noch was länger braucht


----------



## Andi_72 (20. März 2017)

Hey Gemeinde!
Kein Aprilscherz, es klebt als riesengroßes Plakat an einer Zufahrt zum Canyon.Home...


----------



## Maledivo (20. März 2017)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Hey Gemeinde!
> Kein Aprilscherz, es klebt als riesengroßes Plakat an einer Zufahrt zum Canyon.Home...



So muss es sein!

Lutz Schefer ist ja auch zu Rotwild gewechselt. Da kommen auch Kunden rüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (20. März 2017)

Hi E1 650B-Ritter,

An meinem E1 habe ich heute neue Schaltauge montiert.

Wenn Ihr auf 1-Fach montieren möchtet, schaut an Euer Schaltauge, ob die Einstellschraube vollständig auf die Auflagefläche befindet.

Wenn nein, ist die Schaltauge ältere Version montiert (Die Schraube ist nur auf Hälfte der Auflagefläche angelehnt, die Hälfte draußen). Bei neuere Version ist die Auflagefläche viel länger.

Bei meiner alte Schaltauge ist die Auflagefläche fast durchbohrt (Bin mit 1-Fach etwa halbes Jahr gefahren).

Sommerreifen ist nun drauf - lasst Euer E1 auf Trails rocken!!!!


----------



## XDennisX (20. März 2017)

Gibt's den Shop nicht schon? Dachte Matthias macht des schon seit über nem Jahr?


----------



## Groudon (20. März 2017)

Es gab was neues bei mir:


----------



## Maledivo (21. März 2017)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Gibt's den Shop nicht schon? Dachte Matthias macht des schon seit über nem Jahr?



Matthias verkauft natürlich nur neue Schaltaugen, bei ältere Bike wie bei mir wurde noch die alte Schaltauge montiert.

Denke das betrifft für neuere Bike ab 2015/16 nicht mehr. Habe ja die erste E1 650B.


----------



## Orakel (21. März 2017)

Groudon schrieb:


> Es gab was neues bei mir:


Doch keine Piccola?


----------



## Groudon (21. März 2017)

Ne - war bei mir nie in Planung. Die Magura bremst mir genug und der Preis der Piccola ist mir zu hoch.

Das Gewicht spielt bei dem Rad auch keine Rolle mehr ^^


----------



## Orakel (21. März 2017)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ne - war bei mir nie in Planung. Die Magura bremst mir genug und der Preis der Piccola ist mir zu hoch.
> 
> Das Gewicht spielt bei dem Rad auch keine Rolle mehr ^^


Ich dachte du wolltest die Magurabremssättel mit der Piccolapumpe verheiraten


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. März 2017)

Ist eigentlich von euch hier auf der Roadshow in Stromberg?
https://www.rotwild.de/community-news/roadshow/


----------



## Groudon (21. März 2017)

Orakel schrieb:


> Ich dachte du wolltest die Magurabremssättel mit der Piccolapumpe verheiraten



Das hatte mich interessiert aber der Preis ist schon sehr hoch.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. März 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich von euch hier auf der Roadshow in Stromberg?
> https://www.rotwild.de/community-news/roadshow/



Könnte schon sein das ich da bin.
Stromberg steht bei mir ja auch noch unbedingt auf der ToDo Liste.
Wäre dann ne gute Kombination.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (23. März 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hi E1 650B-Ritter,
> 
> An meinem E1 habe ich heute neue Schaltauge montiert.
> 
> ...


Das Shimano Direct-Mount?
..oder Sram-Classic? Beide?
Danke nochmal für Erinnerung!


----------



## Maledivo (23. März 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Das Shimano Direct-Mount?
> ..oder Sram-Classic? Beide?
> Danke nochmal für Erinnerung!



Shimano DM


----------



## Bensemer (24. März 2017)

Hat von euch schon jemand an der Umfrage zwecks Kundenzufriedenheit von Rotwild teilgenommen? Mich würde interessieren was da so alles in den freien Feldern eingetragen wird. Also was sie verbessern sollten und was sie in die Serviceleistungen mit rein nehmen sollten. 
Keine Angst, ich will nicht spicken, mein Ergebnis ist abgeschickt


----------



## jonalisa (24. März 2017)

Günstigere Preise...gilt aber insgesamt für die Fahrradbranche!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. März 2017)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Günstigere Preise...gilt aber insgesamt für die Fahrradbranche!



Die Leier mit günstigeren Preisen betrifft doch jeden, der irgendwas verkaufen möchte.
Bin seit fast 30 Jahren im Großhandel tätig, und wenn es bei Umfragen zur Kundenzufriedenheit eine absolute Konstante gibt, dann ist es die Aussage des Kunden: "zu teuer".
Meist einfach pauschal geäußert,  ohne wirklich Preis und Leistung zu bewerten.


----------



## jonalisa (24. März 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Die Leier mit günstigeren Preisen betrifft doch jeden, der irgendwas verkaufen möchte.
> Bin seit fast 30 Jahren im Großhandel tätig, und wenn es bei Umfragen zur Kundenzufriedenheit eine absolute Konstante gibt, dann ist es die Aussage des Kunden: "zu teuer".
> Meist einfach pauschal geäußert,  ohne wirklich Preis und Leistung zu bewerten.


Ich glaube in Zeiten wo Kassetten über 300€ kosten brauche ich auf deine Aussagen nicht genauer einzugehen. Zudem hat mein G1 Rahmen im Abverkauf fast die Hälfte gekostet, also entweder zunächst vollkommen überteuert, oder...


----------



## Groudon (25. März 2017)

Nun ja - Rahmenpreise sind km der Regel immer astronomisch. 

Aber Rotwild hat schon durchaus sehr exklusive Preise. Eine genaue Aufsplittung dahinter wäre durchaus interessant. Einfach um zu verstehen wieso ein Rad mit SLX und sonst auch eher durchschnittlicher Ausstattung sie das R.E1 über 4000€ kostet. Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Bensemer (25. März 2017)

Ich habe die eher schlechte Lackierung bemängelt.


----------



## jonalisa (25. März 2017)

Ihr habt beide vollkommen recht. Habe sofort an die SLX gedacht. Die Lackierung könnte in der Tat auch resistenter sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (25. März 2017)

Groudon schrieb:


> Nun ja - Rahmenpreise sind km der Regel immer astronomisch.
> 
> Aber Rotwild hat schon durchaus sehr exklusive Preise. Eine genaue Aufsplittung dahinter wäre durchaus interessant. Einfach um zu verstehen wieso ein Rad mit SLX und sonst auch eher durchschnittlicher Ausstattung sie das R.E1 über 4000€ kostet. Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


Denke es liegt an der Marge, Rotwild produziert einfach nicht soviel Bikes wie jetzt zbs. Giant, Spezi.,und wie sie alle heißen.
Das treibt die Stückpreise nach oben.
An den Carbonbikes habe ich keine Lackprobleme  ich glaube auch dass die Lackqualität an den Alubikes besser geworden ist.(Könnt mich gerne Korrigieren )


----------



## at021971 (25. März 2017)

Erst einmal ist es doch so, dass primär nicht die Kosten den Preis bestimmen, sondern der Markt. Das heißt, was ist bei einer angestrebten Absatzmenge und damit evtl. auch gewahrten Exklusivität, der Preis den potentielle Kunden bereit sind für ein Produkt auszugeben. Wenn ich dann bei Abdeckung meiner Kosten für den Handel, Service, Marketing, Vertrieb, Herstellung, Forschung & Entwicklung noch meinen angestrebten Gewinns erziele, ist doch alles im Gleichgewicht. Und Rotwild hat sich bisher, so meine ich zum Glück, entschieden in einer Nische zu spielen, so dass eine gewisse Exklusivität und damit evtl. auch Polarisierung erhalten bliebe, so dass sich die Käufer in benötigter Anzahl einfinden, die bereit sind diese Preise zu zahlen. Wir gehören, die meisten schon über viele Jahre und Modelle, scheinbar dazu....

Thomas


----------



## Orakel (25. März 2017)

Heute zum ersten mal mit der Frau unterwegs, bissle einrollen 
X2 1te und 2te Generation


----------



## Bensemer (25. März 2017)

Nach langem hin und her habe ich jetzt einen neuen Umwerfer


 

Das kontinuierliche Knacken bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung ist zwar weg aber das war wohl offensichtlich noch nicht alles...


----------



## Andi_72 (25. März 2017)

Der Frühling kommt heran, der Wintermatsch ist runter, und der Dämpfer geht nach 8000km mal zum Service...






Die Lager müssten wohl auch mal erneuert werden...



Bin gespannt wie der Dämpfer nach der Generalüberholung so stampft. 
Aktuell gäbs in der bucht noch den Jahrgangsbruder in schwarz/grün zu kaufen...


----------



## Maledivo (25. März 2017)

Falls Euch zeitlich in Stromberg nicht klappt, Option B wäre:



 


 
Heute waren 3 Ritter + 1 Speiseis-Fahrer unterwegs - jeder hat am Ende  + . Es lohnt sich!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (25. März 2017)

@Bensemer @Orakel @jonalisa 

Lackqualität beim Rotwild wurde vor einiger Zeit erheblich gebessert! Mein Endurobike hat weit weniger Lackschäden als mein altes C1.

Bin richtig zufrieden mit dem Lack.


----------



## Maledivo (25. März 2017)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Nach langem hin und her habe ich jetzt einen neuen Umwerfer
> Anhang anzeigen 588007
> 
> Das kontinuierliche Knacken bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung ist zwar weg aber das war wohl offensichtlich noch nicht alles...



Gute Entscheidung! Welche Kombination hast du?


----------



## at021971 (26. März 2017)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie der Dämpfer nach der Generalüberholung so stampft.


Als meiner zurückkam fühlte er sich an wie ein anderer Dämpfer. Wie Tag und Nacht. Man denkt gar nicht, wie man sich an die schleichende Verschlechterung eines Federelements gewöhnt ohne auch nur etwas zu spüren.

Ich hatte es damals bei dem damaligen DT Swiss Service Center für Deutschland Whizz-Wheels machen lassen. Die Komplettrevision inklusive Ölkammertausch hatte da 89 EUR samt Porto gekostet. Schaut man sich die Preise beim heuten DT Swiss Service Center an, dann wollen die dafür rund das Doppelte.

Thomas


----------



## nauker (26. März 2017)

Ich glaube, ich sollte meinen Uralt Dt Swiss 210 vom RCC 1.0 auch mal zum Service schicken. Obwohl ich fast befürchte, dass man bei den abgerufenen Preisen fast einen neuen bekäme...
@ Andi 72: Wo schickst du deinen Dämpfer hin?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. März 2017)

Groudon schrieb:


> Nun ja - Rahmenpreise sind km der Regel immer astronomisch.



Die Aftermarketpreise für Komponenten sind auch astronomisch.

Die Teilepreise für dein aber Auto ebenso. Wenn du wüsstest was OEM für eine Bremsscheibe, ein Kotflügel, ein Anlasser usw zahlen und was der Kunde dafür hinlegen muss, würde dir schlecht werden.

Ist halt Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## Orakel (26. März 2017)

hab letztens zufällig den EK (57,90€)von einer kurzen Vaude MTBshort gesehen ,im Shop kostet das Teil 120,-€


----------



## Bensemer (26. März 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung! Welche Kombination hast du?


Das neue Innenlager ist XTR dank @RockyRider66's Tipp. 
Bei Der Schaltgruppe habe ich mich zunächst für die M8000 XT entschieden. Ich habe zwar noch über Sunrace Kassette oder ein ovales Kettenblatt nachgedacht aber ich fahre jetzt erst mal das originale Shimano 32T mit 11-46.


----------



## JoDeCologne (26. März 2017)

..jemand Erfahrung mit Sunrace bzgl. Haltbarkeit im Vergleich Shimano?


----------



## Bensemer (26. März 2017)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sunrace-mx8-11-46t.809440/page-22#post-14442703 
Ich lese hier mit


----------



## Maledivo (26. März 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..jemand Erfahrung mit Sunrace bzgl. Haltbarkeit im Vergleich Shimano?



Ich kann nur von Sunrace sprechen, halbe Saison  (ich fahre nicht wenig und bei jedem Wetter), so gut wie kein Verschleiß bis auf dass die schwarze Lackierung erst jetzt abfärbt. Jetzt ist 2. Kette dran. Es schaltet weiter sehr präzise. Kettenabwürfe habe nie gehabt  (nur zweimal am Anfang- da war die Justierung nicht so optimal).

Wer gerne Uphill fährt wäre Sunrace der bessere Wahl, wegen der bessere Abstufung die erste 4 Gängen.

Gestern bin ich im längeren Uphillfahrt mit einem Biker der 2 Fach hat - Unterschied gibt es nicht - fahren immer nebeneinander (der erster Gang wurde sogar nicht benutzt).

Kann Sunrace vollsten Empfehlen, denke aber auch dass die Schimpanse-Jünger seine Kasette auch voll empfehlen werden.

Mit beidem machst nichts falsch, nur wie gesagt beim Uphills ist Sunrace jedenfalls besser abgestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (27. März 2017)

Übrigens, falls noch jemand überlegt ob er am nächsten Samstag zum Rotwild Testtag im Outlet Store fahren soll, es lohnt sich...


----------



## Maledivo (27. März 2017)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Übrigens, falls noch jemand überlegt ob er am nächsten Samstag zum Rotwild Testtag im Outlet Store fahren soll, es lohnt sich...
> Anhang anzeigen 588512


 habe mir schon vor einige Wochen für mich und für Rotwild-Kollege geholt


----------



## TrailProf (27. März 2017)

Hab es am Wochenende endlich geschafft den neuen Lenker zu montieren und zu testen.
Für mein Empfinden ist die Sitzposition jetzt angenehmer, und das Bike geht bergab noch 'n Ticken besser.




Und zwar so gut, dass ich damit bergab (lt. Strava) messbar schneller als mit dem Enduro unterwegs bin. 
Das war so eigentlich nicht geplant, sollte das X2 doch als "Tourenbike" fungieren und abfahrtstechnisch zwischen dem R2-FS und dem Strife CF liegen. Hmm... gehört wohl eher in die Kategorie Luxusproblem.


----------



## Maledivo (27. März 2017)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Hab es am Wochenende endlich geschafft den neuen Lenker zu montieren und zu testen.
> Für mein Empfinden ist die Sitzposition jetzt angenehmer, und das Bike geht bergab noch 'n Ticken besser.
> Anhang anzeigen 588636
> 
> ...



Verkaufe doch den Strive CF und investiere in besseres Vorbau.

Dann hast Du das Problem gelöst.


----------



## TrailProf (27. März 2017)

Gestern bemerkt, dass am R2-FS eine Abdeckkappe den Hinterbaugelenkes fehlt und ne mail an den Rotwildservice geschrieben.
Und heute war schon Feedback per e-mail da.
Soweit super Service, wie ich finde.


----------



## TrailProf (27. März 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Verkaufe doch den Strive CF und investiere in besseres Vorbau.
> 
> Dann hast Du das Problem gelöst.



Was gibt's denn an dem Vorbau zu kritisieren? Ist doch voll kultig . (Ironie aus).
Das Strive ist ja erst 2 Jahre alt, das kann ich treue Seele doch noch nicht verkaufen. Ich wollte zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es Rotwild mit dem X2 gelungen ist ein wirklich enorm potentes und vielseitiges Bike auf die Räder zu stellen.


----------



## Andi_72 (27. März 2017)

Hey!
Mal ne Frage: Dämpfer ist seid heute beim dt service, und das Feedback war: grosser service mit Austausch der Ölkammer = 168.-
Das heißt also, der Kolben bleibt mit dem Abrieb, und die Aluhülse (?) in der Kammer wird getauscht.
Wenn das ganze dann wieder knapp 8000km hält, soll es mir das Geld wert sein.

Wenn da steht: "Austausch Kugelgelenke(Montageaufnahme)", betrifft das dann das IGUS-bushing? (Position 15 im Manual auf Seite 4?)
https://www.rotwild.de/fileadmin/Redaktion/montageanleitungen/mtb-als_2008_de.pdf

Die hab ich nämlich im Dämpfer gelassen und mit Kabelbindern gesichert.

Danke!


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2017)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Hey!
> Mal ne Frage: Dämpfer ist seid heute beim dt service, und das Feedback war: grosser service mit Austausch der Ölkammer = 168.-
> Das heißt also, der Kolben bleibt mit dem Abrieb, und die Aluhülse (?) in der Kammer wird getauscht.
> Wenn das ganze dann wieder knapp 8000km hält, soll es mir das Geld wert sein.
> ...


Die Ölkammer ist das Ding wo der O- Ring drauf sitzt.
Im Inneren ist die Hydraulik.
Die einfache schwarze Beschichtung nudelt sich gerne schnell ab.
Wenn du nie reingeschaut hast ist sie zu 99% hin.
Hättest du Mal die Luftkammer runter geschraubt hättest du das Geld in 5min verdient.

Die Dämpferaufnahmen sind sogenannte Augenlager, die bewegen sich in verschiedene Richtungen und sollten Querkräfte nicht übertragen. Die stecken in den Dämpferaugen.
Ob die von IGUS sind weiß ich nicht.
Das sind nicht die hellen Buchsen im Rahmen, die sind echt von IGUS.

8.000km sind nicht viel?


----------



## Andi_72 (27. März 2017)

Hey Andi,
danke für schnelle Meldung. Nur vom runterschrauben der Kammer hätte ich mir ja nicht denn ganzen Service erspart..
Keine Ahnung ob 8000 viel sind. Der wurde ja auch oft im Look-Out bergauf geprügelt. Und da "lock-out" bei dem heißt: hinten Hardtail, wird der schon belastet worden sein..?

Bewegt hat sich in den Lagern nix mehr, und so hell wie im Manual sind die auch nicht mehr...
Hauptsache ich muss jetzt nicht noch das komplette ALS-System kaufen und austauschen ...

Edit:
Ich meine die silbernen Ringe auf dem Bild, wo die Kabelbinder drumsitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2017)

Ja die Kabelbinder hast du in die Augenlager gezogen.
Ab und zu Mal die Luftkammer runter und ein paar Tropfen Öl rein verlängern das Dämpferleben enorm.


----------



## at021971 (27. März 2017)

Den Unterschied macht der Ölservice der Dämpferkammer, nicht der Luftkammer. Den Ölservice der Dämpferkammer kann man auch ganz easy alleine machen. Dichtungsset kaufen. Luftkammer aufschrauben. Alter Dichtungen raus, neue rein. Zuschrauben. Aufpumpen. Fertig. Der Ölservice ist ein ganz anderes Thema und so weit ich weiß bekommt man die Teile dafür auch nicht so einfach gekauft.

Wegen der Achse und dem Gleitlager würde ich mal Kontakt zu Markus Herr bei Rotwild aufnehmen. Der kann Dir sofort sagen, in welcher Granularität Du die Teile bekommen kannst. Ich habe da auch mit ihm vor 2 Jahren verschiedene Teile, die eher verschleißen selektiert und bestellt.

Thomas


----------



## Andi_72 (27. März 2017)

"...sofern Sie den Hinterbau über die Jahre noch nicht gewartet haben kann es gut sein, dass die Gleitlagerbuchsen verschlissen sind.

Das ALS I System wurde bis 2008/2009 gebaut, danach wurde auf das leichter laufende System ALS II umgerüstet. Somit müssen Sie das Gesamtpaket (KIT 1-3 + neue Umlenkhebel) bestellen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
****Richter
– Supply Chain Manager –"
Mit einzeln ist da wohl nix mehr, sprich: würde teuer! Daher wäre es toll, wenn ich nach gründlicher Reinigung und Schmierung das ganze wieder einbauen könnte. Der Dämpfer war undicht, 30km und alles war vollgesuppt. Zum Schluss war der Rebkund extrem hart. Die Lager sind mM in Ordnung, kein Spiel oder Geräusche. Vielleicht federt es nicht mehr so wie am Anfang, mir aber egal. Läuft, das reicht mir.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2017)

Ist eine Krankheit bei den DT und unabhängig vom Alter.
Die Jungs haben sich schwer hängen lassen.


----------



## at021971 (27. März 2017)

Das waren im Juli 2015 die Preise für die ALSI Kit für das R.GT1 FS

- Main Bearing Kit 1: 24,-€
 - Linkage Bearing Kit 2: 39,-€
- Rear Shock Bearing Kit 3: 55,-€
- Seat Stay Bearing  Kit 4(Top+bottom): 55,-€ 

Thomas


----------



## at021971 (27. März 2017)

Bestellt haben wir dann genau so:

Für R.GT1 Modelljahr 2008 (mit dickem Unterrohr)
- 1 x kompletten Satz IGUS Gleitlager
   - 2 x No. 5 aus Kit 1
   - 1 x No. 15 aus Kit 3
   - 8 x No. 21 aus Kit 4
- 2 x Needle Bearing (No. 10 aus Kit 2)
- 1 x Achse aus Kit 3
   - 1 x No. 12
   - 1 x No. 18
- 1 x die verloren gegangene Schraube samt Rosette für die Verbindung von Wippe zu Sitzstrebe (No. 19 und No. 20 aus Kit 4)

Für R.GT1 Modelljahr 2009  (mit dünnem Unterrohr)
- 1 x kompletten Satz IGUS Gleitlager
   - 2 x No. 5 aus Kit 1
   - 1 x No. 15 aus Kit 3
   - 8 x No. 21 aus Kit 4
- 2 x Needle Bearing (No. 10 aus Kit 2)
- 1 x Achse aus Kit 3
   - 1 x No. 12
   - 1 x No. 18
- 2 x Shock Spacer (No. 14 aus Kit 3)

Also sehr selektiv...

Zudem wurden Angaben zum Dämpfer gefordert, da davon der Achsendurchmesser abhängt.

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (27. März 2017)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Was gibt's denn an dem Vorbau zu kritisieren? Ist doch voll kultig . (Ironie aus).
> Das Strive ist ja erst 2 Jahre alt, das kann ich treue Seele doch noch nicht verkaufen. Ich wollte zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es Rotwild mit dem X2 gelungen ist ein wirklich enorm potentes und vielseitiges Bike auf die Räder zu stellen.



Ein Blick im Bike-Magazin 05/2014 und einmal eigenes Erfahrung reicht mir - dieser Vorbau nicht mehr zu benutzen (habe beim Putzen die Risse gesehen - das war damals an meinem C1 FS montiert).

Ein X2 ist ein tolles Bike!!! In Koblenzer Stadtwald fahren fast jede zweite ne Strive, ... ist ja auch Heimat von Canyon .

Sollst aber Spaß mit Bike haben! Ride on!


----------



## Andi_72 (27. März 2017)

Das sind in Summe ja noch mal 160.-..


----------



## at021971 (27. März 2017)

Du brauchst ja nicht alles. Wir haben das damals gekauft, um bei Bedarf die Verschleißteile zu haben, denn man kann davon ausgehen, dass es diese Teile irgendwann nicht mehr geben wird. Das ALSI wurde ja schon von 8 Jahren ersetzt.

Im Prinzip brauchst Du erst einmal nur die Dämpfer Achsen oder wenn es die nicht mehr einzeln gibt, die entsprechenden Sets (Kit 3). Verscheißen wird hier aber eher die untere.

Thomas


----------



## Andi_72 (27. März 2017)

at021971 schrieb:


> Du brauchst ja nicht alles.


Eigentlich will ich ja gar nichts brauchen..
Na mal sehen wie das ganze nach dem Zusammenbau läuft, dann kann ich immer noch ordern.


----------



## TrailProf (28. März 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Ein Blick im Bike-Magazin 05/2014 und einmal eigenes Erfahrung reicht mir - dieser Vorbau nicht mehr zu benutzen (habe beim Putzen die Risse gesehen - das war damals an meinem C1 FS montiert).
> 
> Ein X2 ist ein tolles Bike!!! In Koblenzer Stadtwald fahren fast jede zweite ne Strive, ... ist ja auch Heimat von Canyon .
> 
> Sollst aber Spaß mit Bike haben! Ride on!


Ok, wenn die Haltbarkeit des Vorbaus nicht so dolle ist, dann wird natürlich in Bälde getauscht. Das war mir so nicht bekannt. Ich habe die CB Teile bisher immer aus Ergonomiegründen tauschen müssen, und diesmal war immerhin der Vorbau diesbezüglich OK. Der Lenker war wie gewohnt Schei$$e.


----------



## Bensemer (28. März 2017)

Im Zuge meines Umbaus auf 1x11 habe ich auch das hier gefunden 


 
Runter bis aufs Aluminum...


----------



## at021971 (28. März 2017)

Schei...aber Züge und Rahmen vertragen sich halt nicht. Ich habe an dieser Stelle und auf der anderen Seite an der Sitzstrebe meines R.X1 FS genau deswegen eines der Rotwild Silikon Verhüterli aufgezogen. Dazu unter dem Tretlager MarshGuard Slapper Tape. Man weiß ja nie... 

Thomas


----------



## Maledivo (28. März 2017)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Im Zuge meines Umbaus auf 1x11 habe ich auch das hier gefunden
> Anhang anzeigen 589026
> Runter bis aufs Aluminum...



Wie @at021971 schon geschrieben hat: Silikon-Rahmenschutz aufziehen - ich würde zusätzlich an die zweite Kabelhalterung Kabelbinder statt Klick-Kabelhalter nehmen - da bewegt die Leitung auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Bensemer (28. März 2017)

Ich habe ja im letzten Winter bereits drüber nachgedacht das C1 komplett zu zerlegen und einzufärben. Ich hatte neon orange oder mintgrün im Sinn. Je nach Farbe noch ein paar Goldflakes in den Klarlack...


----------



## JoDeCologne (29. März 2017)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich habe ja im letzten Winter bereits drüber nachgedacht das C1 komplett zu zerlegen und einzufärben. Ich hatte neon orange oder mintgrün im Sinn. Je nach Farbe noch ein paar Goldflakes in den Klarlack...



Du bist mit deinem Post 4 Tage zu früh dran !  .. heißt ja nicht 'März März'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (29. März 2017)

Kam das als Scherz rüber? 
Ich bin Fahrzeuglackierer und das was da drauf hängt grieg ich auch noch hin. Es gibt da schon schöne Möglichkeiten was richtig geiles zu zaubern


----------



## Silberbüchse (29. März 2017)

Hallo,
ich überlege, mir als Hardtail ein R.C1 29 HT Comp. zuzulegen. Seid ihr der Meinung, dass das ok ist? Oder würdet ihr etwas anderes empfehlen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2017)

Silberbüchse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich überlege, mir als Hardtail ein R.C1 29 HT Comp. zuzulegen. Seid ihr der Meinung, dass das ok ist? Oder würdet ihr etwas anderes empfehlen?


Was hast du damit vor?
Zum Brötchen kaufen zu viel, für den Kohlen in Bozen zu wenig?


----------



## JoDeCologne (30. März 2017)

..je nach Vorhaben lieber gleich das R.C1 FS 29" oder 27,5"?!
Bäcker, Bozen und Eisdiele !


----------



## Maledivo (30. März 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..je nach Vorhaben lieber gleich das R.C1 FS 29" oder 27,5"?!
> Bäcker, Bozen und Eisdiele !



... für Eisdiele ist es ein bisserl wenig - da braucht man mindestens 160 mm Federweg und 800 mm Lenker!


----------



## BrooKy (30. März 2017)

Mein neues Baby!


----------



## Maledivo (30. März 2017)

BrooKy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 589685 Mein neues Baby!



Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## Bensemer (31. März 2017)

@BrooKy: diese Räder sind dran schuld das Rotwild diese Siliconschutzteile für Schaltzüge und Bremsleitungen aus dem Programm genommen hat und du unterstützt das auch noch!! 




Nein, im ernst, tolles Bike


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2017)

Bensemer schrieb:


> @BrooKy: diese Räder sind dran schuld das Rotwild diese Siliconschutzteile für Schaltzüge und Bremsleitungen aus dem Programm genommen hat und du unterstützt das auch noch!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach Jungs, dann nimmt man welche von Jagwire oder so, ist doch kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (31. März 2017)

Ironie kennst du? Sollte nur ein Joke sein 
Übrigens: genau die Jagwire habe ich an meinem X1


----------



## abi_1984 (31. März 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ach Jungs, dann nimmt man welche von Jagwire oder so, ist doch kein Problem.


Alternative zum Thema Silikonschützer:
Wer zu faul ist die Leitungen zu demontieren oder es farbenfroh mag kann sich hier auch individuelle Teile modellieren mit https://sugru.com/

Eignet sich m.E. auch zur individuellen Absicherung von Kettenstrebe, Verbinden von Leitungen, Schutz des Tretlagergehäuses vor herunterfallender Kette, etc.
Dass ich das alles bei meinem Rad noch nicht gemacht habe hängt damit zusammen dass ich es dazu mal vernünftig putzen müsste


----------



## BrooKy (31. März 2017)

Bensemer schrieb:


> @BrooKy: diese Räder sind dran schuld das Rotwild diese Siliconschutzteile für Schaltzüge und Bremsleitungen aus dem Programm genommen hat und du unterstützt das auch noch!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso das, wegen der innenverlegten Züge? Was genau meinst Du mit Silikonschutzteilen?

Aber zum Thema Züge: Bei der ersten Ausfahrt hab ich gemerkt, dass die Züge an der Front auf der Abfahrt ganz gut schäppern. Das geht natürlich gar nicht, zumal das Bike ansonsten traumhaft ruhig ist. Habe mir diese Dinger besorgt und damit gestern mal etwas aufgeräumt im Cockpit:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/J...ugverlegung-p34427/black-universal-o69400001/

Sieht mal ganz ordentlich aus, hoffe, dass es auch hält und die gewünschte Beruhigung bringt.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2017)

BrooKy schrieb:


> Wieso das, wegen der innenverlegten Züge? Was genau meinst Du mit Silikonschutzteilen?
> 
> Aber zum Thema Züge: Bei der ersten Ausfahrt hab ich gemerkt, dass die Züge an der Front auf der Abfahrt ganz gut schäppern. Das geht natürlich gar nicht, zumal das Bike ansonsten traumhaft ruhig ist. Habe mir diese Dinger besorgt und damit gestern mal etwas aufgeräumt im Cockpit:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/J...ugverlegung-p34427/black-universal-o69400001/
> ...


Danke für den Link, die Dinger sind echt gut.
Werde ich jetzt an allen Bikes einsetzen, bisher hatte ich kein Bike ohne klappernde Züge.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2017)

Hallo Gemeinde,
der eine oder andere kann sich sicher noch an die letzten Treffen der Rotwildritter in der Pfalz erinnern.

*Sollen wir das am Wochenende 13.- 14. Mai nochmals wiederholen?*

Wer dabei ist kopiert einfach den Beitrag und setzt sich unten an die Liste dran:

1. Rockyrider66
2. Maledivo (mindestens Samstag) 
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.





_Kurz was zum Ablauf:_

_Als Hauptquartier hat sich der Ort Weyher in der Pfalz bewährt. _
_Wer über Nacht bleibt findet hier bestimmt ein günstiges Zimmer._
_Abfahrt ist morgens um 10Uhr auf dem Parkplatz der Feuerwehr._

_Die Tourenlängen stimmen wir unterwegs ab. _
_Da das Gebiet auf engstem Raum reichlich Trails und Einkehrmöglichkeiten bietet bewegen wir uns nicht weit von Weyher weg._
_Falls jemand früher nach Hause möchte oder so, kein Problem, er findet den Rückweg garantiert auch alleine._

_Der Trailanteil ist mit >80% sicher überdurchschnittlich hoch._
_Keine Angst, alles voller Flow, nicht steil und nicht verblockt- einfach nur geil!_
_Trotzdem halte ich Protektoren für sinnvoll._

_In der Vergangenheit hat sich gezeigt, dass es keine Rolle spielt welche Bikemarke jemand fährt, wir gehen „zusammen Radfahren", JEDER kann mit. _
_Auch der Federweg hat sich als sekundär erwiesen._

_Natürlich kann man auch Kollegen mitbringen die nicht im Forum aktiv sind._

_Ich denke Leute die bereits dabei waren können was berichten…_


----------



## BrooKy (31. März 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link, die Dinger sind echt gut.
> Werde ich jetzt an allen Bikes einsetzen, bisher hatte ich kein Bike ohne klappernde Züge.


Bisher ist mir das nie negativ aufgefallen, weil diverse andere Teile am Bike geschäppert haben. 

Einziges Manko ist, dass der Durchmesser teilweise etwas zu groß ist und die Haken deshalb nur bedingt an Ort und Stelle verbleiben. Ich hab meine mit nem Punkt Heißkleber fixiert, hoffe das hält.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (31. März 2017)

Schrumpfschläuche sind da echt geil aber dafür müsste man alle Leitungen und Hüllen nochmal abmachen.


----------



## BrooKy (31. März 2017)

Stimmt, Schrumpfschläuche wären natürlich noch etwas eleganter. 

Hier mal ein Foto von den S-Haken:


----------



## Maledivo (31. März 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *Sollen wir das am Wochenende 12.- 13. Mai nochmals wiederholen? Du meinst eher 13.-14. Mai oder?*
> 
> 1.	Rockyrider66
> 2.	Maledivo (Samstag auf jeden Fall)
> ...


----------



## Orakel (31. März 2017)

tja,shit.
Sind an dem Wochenende in Wien 
ich glaube ihr macht das mit Absicht


----------



## at021971 (31. März 2017)

Den Silikon-Rahmenschutz gibt es doch noch. Zwar nur den für die Bremsleitung, aber den kann man auch für die Schaltung nehmen.
https://shop.rotwild.de/ersatzteile/1493/silikon-rahmenschutz

Zudem kann auch die 4G von Jagwire verwenden. Sind zwar nicht so gut, weil recht dünnwandig. Dürften aber auch ihren Zweck erfüllen.

Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2017)

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2017)

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> der eine oder andere kann sich sicher noch an die letzten Treffen der Rotwildritter in der Pfalz erinnern.
> 
> *Sollen wir das am Wochenende 13.- 14. Mai nochmals wiederholen?*
> ...



Danke fürs Aufpassen, habs korrigiert.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. April 2017)

Kann leider nur noch kurzfristig planen 

Dafür heute seit langer Zeit wieder eine Ü100 Runde gedreht. Muss den Kollegen unbedingt noch von einem ROTWILD Bike überzeugen


----------



## JoDeCologne (5. April 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> Dafür heute seit langer Zeit wieder eine Ü100 Runde gedreht.



Tja, so ist das in unserem Alter..  ..da fährt man zu zweit zur Eisdiele und wuppps hat man ne Ü100-Runde zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. April 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Tja, so ist das in unserem Alter..  ..da fährt man zu zweit zur Eisdiele und wuppps hat man ne Ü100-Runde zusammen.


Dann geht unbemerkt in betreute biken über.....


----------



## JoDeCologne (6. April 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Dann geht unbemerkt in betreute biken über.....


"Hallöchen junge Dame!  ..könnten Sie mir über den Road-Gab helfen?"


----------



## lauser5000 (6. April 2017)

Servus zusammen, jetzt ist es soweit.... ab heute fahr ich Rotwild X1. Also fahren noch nicht, weil ich noch fertig montieren muss, aber bis Sonntag hoffe ich mal auf die erste Runde bzw. Testfahrt.
Freu mich auf paar gute Infos aus eurem Kreis....
Grüße aus München
Ralf


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. April 2017)

lauser5000 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, jetzt ist es soweit.... ab heute fahr ich Rotwild X1. Also fahren noch nicht, weil ich noch fertig montieren muss, aber bis Sonntag hoffe ich mal auf die erste Runde bzw. Testfahrt.
> Freu mich auf paar gute Infos aus eurem Kreis....
> Grüße aus München
> Ralf


Ei Jung, was willst den wissen?
Hast Schwierigkeiten beim Zusammenbau?


----------



## lauser5000 (6. April 2017)

nein nein, alles gut..... nur grad keine zeit zum schrauben - hab zwei kleine kids


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. April 2017)

lauser5000 schrieb:


> nein nein, alles gut..... nur grad keine zeit zum schrauben - hab zwei kleine kids


Auch dafür haben wir hier eine Lösung,
"Zähne putzen und ab in die Kiste!"


----------



## MB-Locke (7. April 2017)

Hallo Ralf,
Willkommen bei uns und viel Spaß dann mit deinem neuen Bike!
Grüße nach Muc


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoDeCologne (7. April 2017)

@lauser5000 ..und wir sind hier auf immer fröhlich über jedes schmutzige Foto (Bike)


----------



## TrailProf (7. April 2017)

@lauser5000  Herzlich willkommen, viel Spaß beim Basteln. Das Wetter am WE taugt ja für 'ne erste Ausfahrt und ein paar Bilder.
PS. bei Montage vom Shimano Schaltwerk nicht in die beliebte Direktmountfalle tappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (7. April 2017)

TrailProf schrieb:


> @lauser5000  Herzlich willkommen, viel Spaß beim Basteln. Das Wetter am WE taugt ja für 'ne erste Ausfahrt und ein paar Bilder.
> PS. bei Montage vom Shimano Schaltwerk nicht in die beliebte Direktmountfalle tappen.


Heißt=das zwischen Gelenk weglassen


----------



## lauser5000 (8. April 2017)

danke euch.....versuch mal am Wochenende das Rad soweit fertig zu bekommen, komm aber grad aus dem Krankenhaus, weil
ich mir die Kuppe vom Zeigefinger wieder festnähen hab lassen. Na ja.....  
Schmutzige Bilder??? Das sollte ich auch schaffen....
Grüße Ralf


----------



## Orakel (8. April 2017)

beim Bike zusammenbauen


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2017)

Orakel schrieb:


> beim Bike zusammenbauen


Nein, das war was anderes schuld.
Er baut deshalb das Bike jetzt im Krankenhaus beisammen
Da ist alles schön sauber und es kommt regelmäßig jemand und fragt ob ihm noch etwas fehlt....


----------



## lauser5000 (9. April 2017)

nein, nein schon richtig, beim zusammenschrauben! richtig dumme nummer! ohne brille und im fast dunklen die hintere bremse eingestellt. bis der rotor sich meinen finger geschnappt hat.... aber jetzt weiss ich, dass du den auch als outdoor gurkenhobel einsetzten kannst


----------



## Orakel (9. April 2017)

buh, Sachen gibts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (9. April 2017)

lauser5000 schrieb:


> nein, nein schon richtig, beim zusammenschrauben! richtig dumme nummer! ohne brille und im fast dunklen die hintere bremse eingestellt. bis der rotor sich meinen finger geschnappt hat.... aber jetzt weiss ich, dass du den auch als outdoor gurkenhobel einsetzten kannst



Gute Besserung!

Auf andereseits ist gut zu wissen wenn die Küchenmaschine ihre Dienst versagt - muss ich nur ins Keller gehen, ... Gurken hobeln!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2017)

Ich geb zu auch schon die Flossen dazwischen gehabt zu haben, hatte aber etwas Glück.


----------



## lauser5000 (9. April 2017)

Danke schön, die Fäden kommen in 10 Tagen wieder raus. Bis dahin ist alles fertig.... hoff ich! 
@ Maledivo: Ich glaub, dass Salami mit etwas Schwung auch funktioniert..... das war ja nur die 180er Scheibe


----------



## JoDeCologne (9. April 2017)

..autsch!?

Bisher hatte ich immer Nagel getroffen und blaue Finger..

Guten


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. April 2017)

Gestern in St.Martin bei Neustadt/Weinstraße unterwegs gewesen.




7h reinster Fahrspaß.


----------



## JoDeCologne (10. April 2017)

.
..hmmm lekker Essen - feinster Wein - super flowige Trails
....und unsereins muss sich kommende Woche am finalen Ende, Pizza geben und komisches Gestein Richtung Meer runterstolpern.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. April 2017)

Flowig nicht wirklich 

Bergauf haben die Beine, bergab die Hände fürchterlich weh getan. Trotzdem das Beste seit Jahren 

Aber beschweren darfst Du Dich auch nicht


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. April 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> der eine oder andere kann sich sicher noch an die letzten Treffen der Rotwildritter in der Pfalz erinnern.
> 
> *Sollen wir das am Wochenende 13.- 14. Mai nochmals wiederholen?*
> ...



Hallo Leute,

der Andrang für die Pfalz ist kaum auszuhalten?
Macht aber nix, an dem Wochenende ist dort eh ein Weinfest und nur schwer an Zimmer zu kommen.

Aber dort um die Ecke finden an dem Wochenende die Fox Days 2017 statt.
https://www.facebook.com/events/396816817348004/
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja dort mal?
Ich schau das auf jeden Fall an!


----------



## Andi_72 (14. April 2017)

So, nach 2 Wochen kam der Dämpfer aus den Service zurück!





Ratzfatz eingebaut, und heute gabs die erste Testtour...

War schon ein deutlicher Unterschied zu vorher. Irritiert hat mich nur ein wenig, dass nach 20km doch einiges an Öl am Gummi (sag) zusehen war.   Nach mehrmaligen Wegwischen, war gegen Ende der 40km aber kaum noch was zu sehen. 
Kann das auf den ersten km normal sein? Die Dichtungen müssen sich wahrscheinlich erstmal einlaufen, ehe alles dicht ist, hoff ich...

*FROHE FEIERTAGE, und wer kann SCHÖNE TOUR(EN)*


----------



## at021971 (14. April 2017)

War bei mir nach dem großen Service nicht so.

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. April 2017)

Das ist Öl vom zusammenbauen.
Kommt aus den Ringspalten der Dichtungen und sollte nach 2- 3 Touren aufhören.
Fox hat zeitweise Mal extra Zettel drangehängt...


----------



## Maledivo (15. April 2017)

Heute habe ich "große" Service am E1 gemacht.

Nach 5.354 km / 146.060 HM habe ich nun alle Lagern geöffnet.

Alle Lagern haben noch etwa 1/3 Fett! Alle bis auf einen läuft sehr butterweich - nach Reinigen und neu Fetten laufen nun alle wie am ersten Tag ! Rotwild hat super Job gemacht! 

Bei Innenlager von E13 war nach 1/2 Jahr schon kein Fett mehr (bin ja im Herbst auf 1-Fach umgerüstet), habe nun gereinigt und neu aufgefüllt, jedoch läuft es auch butterweich!

Freue mich auf die weitere 5.354 km - in einem Monat geht´s wieder nach Lago!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. April 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Heute habe ich "große" Service am E1 gemacht.
> 
> Nach 5.354 km / 146.060 HM habe ich nun alle Lagern geöffnet.
> 
> ...



Meinst du mit Lager öffnen, auch die Lager im Hinterbau?
Kann man die öffnen?

Ansonsten danke für den Bericht.
Bei mir steht im Moment bei ähnlichen Werten auch ne große Inspektion an.


----------



## Maledivo (15. April 2017)

@Dirk Nennen

Das geht sehr easy! Aufschrauben - vorsichtig rausziehen (da sind an jede Seite eine Unterlegescheiben zu finden).

An äußere Lagern die Scheibe mit Cutterklinge öffnen - reinigen mit Bremsenreiniger und nach Trocknung neu fetten (ich benutze dieses: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Motorex/Bike-Grease-2000-Fahrradfett-p8199/), habe damit gute Erfahrung gemacht. Dann natürlich Lagern schliessen und zuschrauben (Gewinde entfettet und mit Schraubsicherung (ist aber nicht zwingend - tue ich aber).

Kannst mal ein Blick werfen: https://www.rotwild.de/fileadmin/Redaktion/montageanleitungen/mtb-als_2008_de.pdf
und https://www.rotwild.de/fileadmin/Redaktion/montageanleitungen/mtb-alsii_2010_de.pdf

Sind zwar nicht ganz identisch mit unserem E1 - aber da hilft Dir sicher zum verstehen wie es so handhaben sind.

Habe vorhin den alten C1 FS Rahmen zum ausprobieren mißbraucht und es war ganz easy, so habe direkt den E1 begonnen!

Wenn ein Lager rauh läuft - keine Sorge - Rotwild hat Edelstahllager - reichlich mit Bremsenreiniger spülen und drehen - notfalls mit dünnen Schraubenzieher die Kugeln schieben lassen - dann wieder mit Bremsenreiniger spülen - dann läuft es wieder butterweich. Reichlich fetten!!!

Viel Freude!!!!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. April 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> @Dirk Nennen
> 
> Das geht sehr easy! Aufschrauben - vorsichtig rausziehen (da sind an jede Seite eine Unterlegescheiben zu finden).
> 
> ...



Super, vielen Dank schon mal.
Na dann werde ich das demnächst mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. April 2017)

Die Jungs von Rotwild haben nicht nur Edelstahllager verwendet.
Es sind zudem Vollkugellager mit beidseitiger RS Abdichtung.
Die könnt ihr Mal suchen gehen.....


----------



## Maledivo (16. April 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Jungs von Rotwild haben nicht nur Edelstahllager verwendet.
> Es sind zudem Vollkugellager mit beidseitiger RS Abdichtung.
> Die könnt ihr Mal suchen gehen.....



Ihr findet es unter:

https://www.rotwild.de/rot-wild/engineering/konstruktion/rotwild-lagertechnologie/


----------



## C_dale (18. April 2017)

Am Ostersamstag waren Meik und ich bei dem mit dem grünen Kunstrasen, nicht in Cochem, sondern in Mühlheim-Kärlich um ein neues Rotwild-Pedelec  für seine bessere Hälfte abzuholen. Dieses wurde noch etwas umgebaut, also konnte ich in der Zwischenzeit in aller Ruhe ein paar reduzierte Rotwild-Textilien anprobieren und diese kaufen. Es gab wie gewohnt ein nettes Gespräch mit dem Geschäftsinhaber und kostenfreien Kaffee. Der Besucherandrang für das üppige Rotwildangebot war sehr überschaubar. Ganz im Gegenteil zu dem danach aufgesuchten und wenige Meter entfernten Fahrrad XXL, wo schon der Parkplatz gnadenlos überfüllt war. Drinnen musste man aufpassen, dass man nicht auf eine der Radfahrspuren der Teststrecke geriet und umgefahren wurde. Ich dachte immer zu Ostern gibt es Eier, hier aber anscheinend Fahrräder. Der Laden war brechend voll, bei der Reparaturannahme und an der Kasse standen sie Schlange. Fast unnötig zu sagen, welche Erker von Fahrrädern dann da heraus geschleppt wurden. Einfach manchmal grausam, was man so aus Aluminium und Stahl zusammen konstruiert und es dann Fahrrad nennen darf. Also gegensätzlicher kann es kaum sein.


----------



## Bensemer (21. April 2017)

Ich habe da mal was enddeckt:
   
Das silberne sind Adapter von Steckachse auf Schnellspanner. Der eine ist offensichtlich schön eingelaufen. Schaltauge und Ausfallende sind ebenfalls eingelaufen. Das Schaltauge ist gerade mal 400 Kilometer alt, das kam mit meinem 1x11 Wahn neu. 
Innenmaß Auge: 9,99 mm
Außenmaß Adapter: 9,45mm
Ob ich jetzt doch noch den Grund für mein Knacken gefunden habe? Ich hatte ja die Hoffnung aufgegeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. April 2017)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal was enddeckt:
> Anhang anzeigen 596152 Anhang anzeigen 596153 Anhang anzeigen 596154
> Das silberne sind Adapter von Steckachse auf Schnellspanner. Der eine ist offensichtlich schön eingelaufen. Schaltauge und Ausfallende sind ebenfalls eingelaufen. Das Schaltauge ist gerade mal 400 Kilometer alt, das kam mit meinem 1x11 Wahn neu.
> Innenmaß Auge: 9,99 mm
> ...


Eingelaufen ist nix, mach dir keinen Kopf.
Aber schmieren solltest du den Kram auf jeden Fall.
Nimm auch die beiden Ausfallenden ab und geb Kupferpaste drunter.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. April 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> @Dirk Nennen
> 
> Das geht sehr easy! Aufschrauben - vorsichtig rausziehen (da sind an jede Seite eine Unterlegescheiben zu finden).
> 
> ...



Hi Maledivo,

ich nochmal.
Habe mir mal ein altes Lager von meinem inzwischen verkauften X2 aus 2013 angesehen.
Geht ja easy mit dem abnehmen der Dichtungen.
Weißt du, ob es dann reicht, die Lager in ihrem Sitz zu lassen, und nur von einer Seite die Dichtung abzunehmen, zu spülen, und wieder ordentlich zu fetten?
Und? Muss ich aufpassen, dass die Kugeln beim spülen mit Bremsenreiniger durch den Keller purzeln, oder sind die fest im Lager?

Danke schon mal im Voraus. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Bensemer (21. April 2017)

@RockyRider66: Glaubst du nicht das es die Ursache für das Knacken sein kann? Wenn ich jetzt schon dabei bin kann ich auch gleich alles neu machen. Heute Mittag will ich mir das auch mal am Vorderrad betrachten.

Ich hatte mal die Bremse erneuert und alles eingestellt. Bei der nächsten steileren Abfahrt nach scharfem bremsen schliff die Bremsscheibe immer als wäre sie nicht richtig zentriert. Jetzt gehe ich davon aus das sie es auch einfach nicht war weil das ganze Hinterrad minimal "geeiert" hat. Zweimal 0,54mm  ist auch schon ein ganzer Millimeter.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. April 2017)

Hallo @Dirk Nennen 

Will mich nicht in Eure Kommunikation bzgl Lager einmischen... 

Wäre es nicht ein besserer Ansatz, Schmutz und Feuchtigkeit erst gar nicht in das Innere der Lager zu lassen statt es dort mit Fett zu binden? Im Inneren angelangt kann der Dreck mit den Kugeln machen was er will. 

Die Dichtungen der Lager sind weit weniger dicht als sie suggerieren. Warum nicht diese Dichtungen von außen mit einem zähen und wasserabweisenden Fett leicht bestreichen? Zieht grundsätzlich auch den Schmutz an, kann aber jederzeit mit einem Lappen abgewischt und erneuert werden. Wasser und Schmutz gelangen so erst gar nicht in die Lager hinein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. April 2017)

Bensemer schrieb:


> @RockyRider66: Glaubst du nicht das es die Ursache für das Knacken sein kann? Wenn ich jetzt schon dabei bin kann ich auch gleich alles neu machen. Heute Mittag will ich mir das auch mal am Vorderrad betrachten.
> 
> Ich hatte mal die Bremse erneuert und alles eingestellt. Bei der nächsten steileren Abfahrt nach scharfem bremsen schliff die Bremsscheibe immer als wäre sie nicht richtig zentriert. Jetzt gehe ich davon aus das sie es auch einfach nicht war weil das ganze Hinterrad minimal "geeiert" hat. Zweimal 0,54mm  ist auch schon ein ganzer Millimeter.


Bei meinen Bikes hatte ich schon mal ein knackendes Schaltauge.
Fett auf den Lagerdeckeln habe ich auch, wird von DT Swiss sogar empfohlen.


----------



## Maledivo (21. April 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hi Maledivo,
> 
> ich nochmal.
> Habe mir mal ein altes Lager von meinem inzwischen verkauften X2 aus 2013 angesehen.
> ...



Ja die Lagergehäuse bleiben im Rahmen, nur der äußere Dichtring wird entfernt.

Keine Sorge, die Kugeln sind im Lager gut geschützt, d.h. sie fallen beim reinigen nicht raus. Mach aber schön sauber so dass alle Kugeln leichtgängig läuft, erst dann fetten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (21. April 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hallo @Dirk Nennen
> 
> Will mich nicht in Eure Kommunikation bzgl Lager einmischen...
> 
> ...



Die Kugeln im Lagern drehen doch, und wenn kein Fett drin ist, wird es festgefressen, das wäre für Rahmen nicht gut. Im alten C1 FS war ein Lager festgefressen, und somit würde nur äußere Fetten nicht genügen.

Außerdem wird das Fett mit der Zeit verbrauchen.

Wenn du alle 3 Jahren neues Lager einbaust, oder unter 1000 km pro Jahr fährst, würde äußeres fetten vielleicht reichen.

Es geht ja darum dass die Lager leichtgängig läuft, da geht nix über Öffnen des Lagers, außer man ersetzt diese durch neues Lager.

Kein Wunder dass bei E13 Lager oft bemängelt wurde, da nach kurzer Zeit schon unrund laufen. Im Gegensatz zu Rotwild haben E13 ihre Lagern spärlich gefettet. Habe selbst E13 Lager und nach 2 1/2 Jahren sind sie noch wie neu und habe mit Kurbel verkauft und wurde durch neuere Kurbel mit deren Lager montiert, die auch von mir direkt gefettet wurde.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. April 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Ja die Lagergehäuse bleiben im Rahmen, nur der äußere Dichtring wird entfernt.
> 
> Keine Sorge, die Kugeln sind im Lager gut geschützt, d.h. sie fallen beim reinigen nicht raus. Mach aber schön sauber so dass alle Kugeln leichtgängig läuft, erst dann fetten.



Okay, super.
Danke für die Info.

Was die grundsätzliche "Fettung" angeht, gehe ich da dann schon auf Nummer sicher. 
Genügend Fett ins Lager, und von Außen an allen möglichen Reibepunkte ebenfalls. 

Habe das "Problem" mit den E13-Lagern auch schon zwei mal erlebt. Daher kommt bei mir wieder ne Shimano-Kurbel rein, wenn die E13 verschlissen ist.


----------



## Maledivo (21. April 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Okay, super.
> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Was die grundsätzliche "Fettung" angeht, gehe ich da dann schon auf Nummer sicher.
> ...





Vielleicht bekommst du nach Fetten der Rotwild Lagern Lust auf E13 Lager zu fetten und das Problem ist dann gelöst .


----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. April 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommst du nach Fetten der Rotwild Lagern Lust auf E13 Lager zu fetten und das Problem ist dann gelöst .



Könnte schon gut sein, dass ich das alles in einem mache.


----------



## Bensemer (21. April 2017)

Man kann Nadel und Kugellager auch falsch fetten und nach kurzem läuft das neue Lager trocken. Wir hatten den Fall hier vor kurzem bei M48 Stützrollen und einem schlecht eingearbeiteten Lehrling.
So lange mit dem Finger (NICHT mit Pinsel, Schraubendreher, ...) Fett von einer Seite in das Lager drücken bis es aus anderen Seite wieder raus kommt.  Das ganze ringsum machen und von der anderen Seite wiederholen. Dann ist das Lager "voll" Fett.


----------



## Maledivo (21. April 2017)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Man kann Nadel und Kugellager auch falsch fetten und nach kurzem läuft das neue Lager trocken. Wir hatten den Fall hier vor kurzem bei M48 Stützrollen und einem schlecht eingearbeiteten Lehrling.
> So lange mit dem Finger (NICHT mit Pinsel, Schraubendreher, ...) Fett von einer Seite in das Lager drücken bis es aus anderen Seite wieder raus kommt.  Das ganze ringsum machen und von der anderen Seite wiederholen. Dann ist das Lager "voll" Fett.



Ein wenig Menschenverstand muss man schon haben wenn man an diesem Zeug ran möchte! 

Da haben aber die meiste Rotwild-Rider glücklicherweise !

Ich gehe gleich biken!!!


----------



## Maledivo (21. April 2017)

... war heute wieder biken - hat wieder Mega-Spaß gemacht.

Anbei Foto - endlich sauberes Bike - war ja frisch inspektiert worden  - nur Laufräder habe vergessen zu reinigen


----------



## Maledivo (23. April 2017)

Danke an @RockyRider66 mal den Upgrade von FOX zu testen (https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...-Daempfungskartusche-Upgradekartusche-p49862/).

Wollte den Komplett-Upgrade machen - leider ist das Teil für Luftkammer ausverkauft - also habe ich nur die Fit4 Kartusche geholt.



 
Fazit! Es ist ihr Geld wert!!!! Ich komme nicht mehr vom Grinsen raus!!!

Sehr feine Rückmeldung / arbeitet schnell höher / lässt die Steinfelder wie Babypopo aussehen!!!

Es harmoniert mit E1 Rahmen und Float X Dämpfer!!!

Es lohnt sehr - wer ne alten 34er FIT CTD (bis 2015) hat - soll diese Upgrade versuchen bevor er ein neues Gabel investiert.

Sobald das Teil für Luftkammer wieder verfügbar ist - werde ich natürlich zuschlagen - es wiegt mindestens 150 Gramm weniger .

Der Tour heute war cool! Mit neue Gabel umso mehr Spaß! Ich glaube ich muss demnächst am Rückspiegel Fernglas einbauen.


----------



## Maledivo (23. April 2017)

Mal ein Actionsbild statt Techniktread:

https://videos.mtb-news.de/47996/rotwild_e1_auf_anlieger

Leider ist Qualität nicht so toll!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. April 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Danke an @RockyRider66 mal den Upgrade von FOX zu testen (https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...-Daempfungskartusche-Upgradekartusche-p49862/).
> 
> Wollte den Komplett-Upgrade machen - leider ist das Teil für Luftkammer ausverkauft - also habe ich nur die Fit4 Kartusche geholt.
> 
> ...



Welche dieser Kartuschen würde denn in meine 2013er F34 passen?
Die hat bei mir ja 170mm Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (24. April 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Welche dieser Kartuschen würde denn in meine 2013er F34 passen?
> Die hat bei mir ja 170mm Federweg.



Ich würde bei Fox anrufen - da wirst sicher geholfen, ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Welche dieser Kartuschen würde denn in meine 2013er F34 passen?
> Die hat bei mir ja 170mm Federweg.


Wie kommst du an die 170mm?
Das geht nur mit einer Sonderanfertigung, oder gab es die Version mal zu kaufen?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. April 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du an die 170mm?
> Das geht nur mit einer Sonderanfertigung, oder gab es die Version mal zu kaufen?



Die war im 2013er-Modell Serie.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Die war im 2013er-Modell Serie.


http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-FACTORY...-27-5in-F-S-FIT4-Cartridge-Assy-Complete.html 
Besser anrufen, gibt es ganz sicher.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. April 2017)

Hi Rocky,
danke für den Tipp, bzw. Link.
Muss ich mal anrufen.
Allerdings liebäugle ich ja auch immer noch Ersatzweise mit einer 180er Lyrik. Käme sich beim Verkauf der Fox dann sicherlich auf´s gleiche Geld.


----------



## Maledivo (24. April 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hi Rocky,
> danke für den Tipp, bzw. Link.
> Muss ich mal anrufen.
> Allerdings liebäugle ich ja auch immer noch Ersatzweise mit einer 180er Lyrik. Käme sich beim Verkauf der Fox dann sicherlich auf´s gleiche Geld.



Soviel ich erinnern kann baut Fox Float 34 170 mm sehr flach - in etwaiger Höhe wie die vom RS Pike 160 mm.

Dann hätte Dein Bike nun andere Position mit RS Lyrik bei 180 mm.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Soviel ich erinnern kann baut Fox Float 34 170 mm sehr flach - in etwaiger Höhe wie die vom RS Pike 160 mm.
> 
> Dann hätte Dein Bike nun andere Position mit RS Lyrik bei 180 mm.


Denke er muss mal die Einbauhöhen vergleichen.
Wenn ich nicht irre hat FOX zumindest bei der 36er grundsätzlich 10mm weniger Einbauhöhe als RS.


----------



## Maledivo (24. April 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Denke er muss mal die Einbauhöhen vergleichen.
> Wenn ich nicht irre hat FOX zumindest bei der 36er grundsätzlich 10mm weniger Einbauhöhe als RS.


Das war bei dem 34er Fox 170 mm auch, ich muss nur im Forum suchen und finden.  Damals wollte ich auch andere Gabel holen und habe auch festgestellt dass bei Fox 34 bei 170 mm 10 mm weniger Einbauhöhe hat als RS. Zum Glück ist es Fox geworden und mit Upgrade bin ich mehr als happy.

Gerade sehe ich dass die Upgrade für Air-Kammer in 3-4 Wochen lieferbar sein wird.


----------



## Maledivo (24. April 2017)

@RockyRider66 

Habe Thread gefunden - 2 Jahren her - Seite 441/442 - da wurde Fox 36er und Pike verglichen - also liege ich falsch!

36er baut 1 cm flacher - 34er nicht!

Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. April 2017)

Ein wenig mehr Einbauhöhe wäre sicherlich kein Problem.
Zum einen geht ein Teil dessen im Sag sowieso wieder verloren, und zum anderen habe ich sowieso einen anderen (flacheren) Steuersatz montiert, so dass damit die Front sowieso knapp einen Zentimeter runter kam.
Somit wäre ich mit der 180er Lyrik wieder auf "Originalniveau".


----------



## siem (24. April 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Welche dieser Kartuschen würde denn in meine 2013er F34 passen?
> Die hat bei mir ja 170mm Federweg.



Ich habe ebenfalls eine 170er Fox 34er. Die hat Fox 2013 und 2014 nur für Rotwild und Scott gebaut. Laut Fox Mitarbeiter ist ein Upgrade leider nur bis max. 160mm möglich. Ich habe mir daraufhin eine 36er gesucht. Aktuell verbaut Rotwild im aktuellen E1 eine 34er mit 160mm obwohl sie von Fox nur mit 150 angeboten werden.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. April 2017)

Bike Components fragt für mich mal bei Fox nach.
Wenn's dann nicht geht, kommt halt die 180er Lyrik noch mal ins Spiel.


----------



## Maledivo (25. April 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Bike Components fragt für mich mal bei Fox nach.
> Wenn's dann nicht geht, kommt halt die 180er Lyrik noch mal ins Spiel.



Oder den Fox 36er?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. April 2017)

Na ja, in 180mm ist die ja bald doppelt so teuer.
Und ich hatte die 26-Zoll Lyrik in meinem vorigen Enduro (R.E.D.) und fand die wirklich Klasse.
Etwas Arbeit, bis Low- und Highspeedstufen eingestellt waren, aber dann echt Klasse.


----------



## Levado3000 (29. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche für mich ein gebrauchtes *Rotwild R1* Rahmengröße *S*.
Da ich weiß, dass das ziemlich schwierig ist, möchte ich hier einmal nachfragen ob jemand zufällig überlegt seines zu verkaufen. 
Ich dachte mir, wenn nicht hier wo sonst.  Auf ebay und jeglichen anderen Seiten finde ich nur Rahmengröße L oder M.

Vielleicht meldet sich ja zufällig jemand - würde mich freuen.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (29. April 2017)

Wenn es ein R.R1 FS sein soll, gäbe es hier noch zumindest zu einem echten Schnäppchenpreis, einen neuen R.R1 FS Rahmen. https://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/r1-ht-564.html

Thomas


----------



## Fritzhorn (2. Mai 2017)

ich hoffe, dass mir hier wieder geholfen werden kann. Wie ich ja schon erwähnte, möchte ich mein X1 (Modelljahr 2015) auf 1x12 umrüsten. Was das Schrauben an Bikes angeht habe ich allerdings 2 linke Hände ohne Daumen... Also habe ich dem Freundlichen mein Anliegen vorgetragen. Problem ist: die Teile bzw. die Kurbel ist bis Mitte Juli nicht lieferbar. Dann aber der Satz: Bestells dir im Internet, wir montieren es dann. So weit so gut. Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht, ob ich eine DirectMount-Kurbel mit oder ohne Boost 148 benötige. Hat das jemand im Kopf?

Bei meiner Messung habe ich übrigens weder 142mm noch 148mm gemessen (erwähnte ich schon meine 2 linken Hände?  )

...ich meine mich aber erinnern zu können, dass erst das 16er X1 mit dem Boost-Standard geworben hat.


----------



## Orakel (2. Mai 2017)

Fritzhorn schrieb:


> Bei meiner Messung habe ich übrigens weder 142mm noch 148mm gemessen (erwähnte ich schon meine 2 linken Hände?  )
> 
> ...ich meine mich aber erinnern zu können, dass erst das 16er X1 mit dem Boost-Standard geworben hat.


142-12 laut meinem Katalog


----------



## Fritzhorn (2. Mai 2017)

danke fürs Nachschlagen


----------



## at021971 (2. Mai 2017)

Mein 2015 R.X1 FS hat, wie @Orakel schon schrieben, 142x12.

Thomas


----------



## Orakel (4. Mai 2017)

Vlt. kann mir jemand bei meinem Missverständnis mit dem 1*11 Antrieb am R.R.2FS helfen 
Mir taugt einfach die Bandbreite nicht, daher, Umrüstung auf 2*11 38/28KB
Jetzt habe ich nen SH Trigger 2/3fach bestellt, soweit sogut,nur am Schalthebel ist keine Arretierung ("Schlitzschraube")zum Einstellen wie bei den älteren Schalthebel vorhanden  
Sind die neueren Schalthebel alle so und wie stellt man die Begrenzung für 2fach ein?
Ich möchte den Schalthebel nicht sofort zurück schicken und einen neuen bestellen und bei dem ist es genau so

Habe mich gerade auf si.shimano.com durchgelesen.
Den Einsteller am Schalthebel gibt es nicht mehr  die Einstellung geht über den Umwerfer und Positionieren des Hebels.
Falls jemand praktische Hilfen hat, no her damit


----------



## at021971 (4. Mai 2017)

Es gibt bei M80xx und M90xx keine 2-fach/3-fach Umstellung mehr. Den Bereich limitiert man über den Umwerfer. Das heißt dieser wird so eingestellt, als wenn man nur das kleine und mittlere Kettenblatt einer 3-fach Schaltung nutzt. Über den Anschlagpunkt des Umwerfers verhindert man, dass man in den Bereich des dritten Kettenblattes schalten kann.

Thomas


----------



## Orakel (4. Mai 2017)

at021971 schrieb:


> Es gibt bei M80xx und M90xx keine 2-fach/3-fach Umstellung mehr. Den Bereich limitiert man über den Umwerfer. Das heißt dieser wird so eingestellt, als wenn man nur das kleine und mittlere Ritzel einer 3-fach Schaltung nutzt. Über den Anschlagpunkt des Umwerfers verhindert man, dass man in den Bereich des dritten Ritzels schalten kann.
> 
> Thomas


Danke.
Habe meine Post oben gerade Ergänzt


----------



## at021971 (4. Mai 2017)

ich meinte übrigens Kettenblatt, wenn ich Ritzel schrieb. Habe es ausgebessert.

Wenn Du nicht Hilfe brauchst:

Umwerfer in Höhe und parallel zum großen Kettenblatt ausrichten
Kette auf größte Ritzel und kleinste Kettenblatt legen
Umwerfer so einstellen, dass die gespannte Kette gerade nicht das Blech des Umwerfers berührt
Schaltgriff in die Stellung für das kleinste Kettenblatt bringen
Justierschraube am Schaltgriff bis auf wenige Umdrehungen in den Schaltgriff schrauben
Schaltzug am Umwerfer so befestigen, dass er gut gespannt ist
Auf das große Kettenblatt schalten und den oberen Anschlag des Umwerfers so justieren, dass sicher auf das Kettenblatt geschaltet wird, die Kette aber nicht überspringen kann
Thomas


----------



## Maledivo (4. Mai 2017)

https://www.rotwild.de/community-ne...otwild-partners-roadshow-flowtrail-stromberg/

Wer von Euch kommen auch?

Habe mir ne aktuelle E1 zum probefahren reserviert ! Jedoch habe ich mein Rad dabei für nachher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (4. Mai 2017)

Wer mal schönen goldene FOX Decals sucht - kann ich https://www.amazon.de/PEGATINAS-HOR...TF8&qid=1493919752&sr=8-3&keywords=fox+decals empfehlen

Anbei Bild:





FOX hat leider mit transparente Hintergrundfolie - so gehen die goldene Farbe verloren. Am Dämpfer war aber mit schwarze Hintergrundfolie dekoriert worden - mit diesem neuem auch mit schwarzen Hintergrundfolie - mir gefällt es besser!

Musste ja sowieso neues Decals holen - war vom Gardaseetour 2016 verkratzt .


----------



## Bensemer (5. Mai 2017)

Erst gebastelt...


 
...dann geradelt.


 

Ich wünsche ein schönes Wochenende und viel Spaß in Stromberg. Ich hätte mir das ja gerne mal angesehen aber ich kann leider nicht kommen.


----------



## XDennisX (5. Mai 2017)

@Maledivo 
Die gleichen decals hab ich mir Anfang des Jahres auch geklebt. 
Sind bezahlbar und halten gut!


----------



## Maledivo (6. Mai 2017)

Wir waren heute Rotwild Roadshow!

Haben Bikepark unsicher gemacht - anbei Alibi-Foto:


----------



## Maledivo (6. Mai 2017)

Ich dürfte den neuen E1 testen!

Rahmengröße M - EVO - Austattung! Die Farbe ist mir gewöhnungsbedürftig - es leuchtet ziemlich! Da ist das Rote an meinem Bike sehr angenehm anzusehen! Jedoch schaut es cool aus!

Fazit: Es fährt sehr agiler - vor allem am Anlieger! Jedoch ist es nach meinem Empfinden ein wenig zu unruhig.

Da weiß ich mein altes E1 zu schätzen! Bin ein Trick schneller runter als mit neuem ! Die Sprünge sind auch viel weiter als mit neuem!

Wenn ich mit anderem vergleichen kann - neue E1 ist handlich eher wie ein Kleinwagen (durch mondernes Geometrie) und der alte E1 eher wie Limousine (eher Flagschiff) .

Wer im alten E1 bis 2015 in M hat sollte für 2017-Modell den L - Rahmen holen - M ist etwas geschrumpft worden!

Ich könnte endlich Shimanse Kasette mit Sunrace Kasette vergleichen - höhere Gangsprung am Ende ist viel harmloser als im Forum beschrieben worden. Jedoch kommen die Ketten ein wenig schwerer zu nächsten Gängen (nach oben) - da ist bei Sunrace viel harmonischer und leichtgängiger.

Und Rotwild soll wirklich schnell den Hersteller für Vorbau und Lenker wechseln!!! Die von Kranke Brüder waren nicht vertrauensweckend! Das Ergonomie hat mir gar nicht gefallen und hat mir sogar beim Uphillfahrt unangenehmes Gefühl am Gelenk bereitet. Bei der Rückfahrt dachte ich immer, der Lenker wäre gebrochen, ...


----------



## liquidsky (7. Mai 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> https://www.rotwild.de/community-ne...otwild-partners-roadshow-flowtrail-stromberg/
> 
> Wer von Euch kommen auch?
> 
> Habe mir ne aktuelle E1 zum probefahren reserviert ! Jedoch habe ich mein Rad dabei für nachher!



Das Wochenende hatte ich mir für die Roadshow in Stromberg freigehalten, leider habe ich die Seite von Rotwild erst kurz vor dem Event wegen Location aufgesucht. Uups eine Phase der Bike-Reservierung und diese bereits geschlossen! Zusätzlich zicken die Kolben an meiner Avid-Hinterradbremse und ohne eigenes Bike wollte ich dann auch nimmer los fahren.

Nachdem was du schreibst und ich zwischen den Zeilen lese, war es ein gelungener Tag.


----------



## Das-Licht (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
da es wohl keinen Flowtrail-Stromberg Thread im MTB Forum gibt, denke ich, dass ich hier mit meinen Bildern von der Roadshow-Stromberg, die ich am Samstag den 6.5.17 besuchte, richtig bin.






Ich kamm um kurz vor 10:00 Uhr an, und erlebte gerade das Briefing des Teams. Dabei waren die Rotwild-Mitarbeiter, die Firma Ergon, die Firma Fox  und Plan-B für den organisatorischen Teil. Weiterhin waren noch die Jungs vom Flowtrail Stromberg als Guides und Berater sehr aktiv, und halfen gerne bei der Streckenplanung und bei Fahrtipps.






Das Fox-MTB Programm. An dem Fox-Stand hatte man weiterhin die Möglichkeit...






...sich beraten zu lassen, und sein Setup perfekt justieren zu lassen.






Nachdem man sich angemeldet hatte...






...konnte man sich sein reserviertes Testbike abholen.






Wer eine Guidetour fuhr, kam erst am Übungsplatz vorbei und konnte so ein erstes Gefühl für das jeweilige MTB entwickeln.






Weiter ging der Rundkurs zum Einstieg des Wildhog.






Über insgesamt vier Sektionen konnte man dann selbst wählen, ob man die blaue Linie, die anspruchsvolle Rote oder die schwierige schwarze Linie fährt.






Die MTP(edelec)s waren sehr begehrt. Eine Beobachtung, die ich dieses Jahr deutlich verstärkt mache. Gerade wenn es um anspruchsvolle Downhills geht, bei denen es kein Shuttle oder Lift gibt, steigen immer mehr ambitionierte Fahrer, altersunabhängig, auf MTPs um.






Zurück ging es dann nach vier Sektionen über den Rundkurs auf teils anspruchsvollen Uphilltrails zum Resort Stromberg.






Nach jeder Tour wurden die Leihbikes von den Rotwild-Technikern vor Weitergabe überprüft.

Alles in Allem eine - aus meiner Sicht - gelungenen Veranstaltung. Auch das Wetter spielte mit. Es war für Jeden etwas dabei. Man konnte von der Straßen-, oder Forstwegetour bis zum Wettbewerbsdownhill alles fahren... ...wenn man es konnte.  Den einzigen Kritikpunkt den ich habe, ist; es gab nichts umsonst zu trinken. Auch sonst gab es weder eine Wasserstation noch irgendwelche kohlesäurefreien Getränke, bzw. Iso-Getränke oder Säfte.
Für mich war es ein tolles Erlebnis zudem ich bisher noch nie in Stromberg war. Solche Rotwild-Events halte ich für wesentlich sinniger, als die Händlerevents, bei Denen man mal kurz irgendwo durch den Stadtverkehr oder ein Industriegebiet radeln kann. So konnte ich mitbekommen, dass doch einige der Biker, die nicht wegen des Rotwild Events nach Stromberg gekommen sind, sich nach dem Stand erkundigten. Da spricht man die richtige Zielgruppe an.


----------



## XDennisX (7. Mai 2017)

Da hattet ihr echt Glück mit dem Wetter....
Ich habe bei uns im Schwabenland das Gefühl, seit Wochen ne Regen-/Hagel-/Schneewolke überm Kopf zu haben


----------



## siem (8. Mai 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Ich dürfte den neuen E1 testen!
> 
> Rahmengröße M - EVO - Austattung! Die Farbe ist mir gewöhnungsbedürftig - es leuchtet ziemlich! Da ist das Rote an meinem Bike sehr angenehm anzusehen! Jedoch schaut es cool aus!
> 
> ...



Hi,

danke für deine Eindrücke des neuen E1.
Überrascht mich doch ziemlich, dachte das neue E1 wäre ruhiger (etwas längerer Reach).
Bist du mit langem oder kurzem Hinterbau gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (8. Mai 2017)

siem schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke für deine Eindrücke des neuen E1.
> Überrascht mich doch ziemlich, dachte das neue E1 wäre ruhiger (etwas längerer Reach).
> Bist du mit langem oder kurzem Hinterbau gefahren?



mit Kurzem, ...

Ich habe die erste E1 650B, d.h. Hinterbaulänge ist Riesenlang = eher wie ne Flugzeugträger = 450 mm!!!!

Danach wurde es gekürzt auf 428 mm.

Bei 2017er in kürzere Version wäre 421 mm und wenn ich auf Lang umstelle komme ich auf 433,5 mm (also etwa 5,5 mm gewachsen ggü. 2016er).


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> mit Kurzem, ...
> 
> Ich habe die erste E1 650B, d.h. Hinterbaulänge ist Riesenlang = eher wie ne Flugzeugträger = 450 mm!!!!
> 
> ...


Aber der Radstand ändert die Sitzposition nicht?


----------



## Maledivo (8. Mai 2017)

Denke ein Blick an die Tabelle hilft und ich habe die Arbeit gemacht :

2013/4er:



 

2017er:


----------



## Maledivo (8. Mai 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Aber der Radstand ändert die Sitzposition nicht?



Wenn ich M mit M vergleiche sitze ich 2,8 cm kürzer. Sitzposition ändert sich nur marginal - (1 mm). Rahmen ändert sich über Winkel - die Standorte der Rädern verschiebt etwas nach vorne.

E1 2014 = hinten länger - vorne kürzer
E1 2017 = hinten kürzer - vorne länger


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2017)

Ähm, ich glaube dafür bin ich zu grobmotorisch, so viele Zahlen.....

Ich muss mich draufsetzen und dann sehe ich ob es passt oder nicht.

Und das neue E1 in M empfand ich als kurze Sitzposition, obwohl das zahlenmäßig nicht sein soll.
Deshalb macht Rotwild ja zum Glück die Testtage.


----------



## Maledivo (8. Mai 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ähm, ich glaube dafür bin ich zu grobmotorisch, so viele Zahlen.....
> 
> Ich muss mich draufsetzen und dann sehe ich ob es passt oder nicht.
> 
> ...



Das geht mir genauso - ich muss immer "blind" testen egal ob Rahmen oder Lenker - dann weiß ich - es passt oder nicht!

Japs - welch ne Glück! Würde gerne noch den L Rahmen testen - zahlenmäßig wäre es größer als mein Bike und es kann schon zu groß sein.

Jedenfalls hatte ich mit beidem Bike Spaß gehabt und könnte sogar mit vollem Tempo starten - das sagt schon dass Rotwild gute Rahmen baut!!! Vor allem mit Fox X Dämpfer und Fox 34 Fit4 ein Traumkombi!!!! Da verpassen recht viele hier im Forum! Selber schuld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrooKy (8. Mai 2017)

Hey! Nochmal bzgl. des kommenden WEs: Ich komme aus der Region und hätte Lust was zu starten, allerdings habe ich leider nur Samstagnachmittag Zeit. Hab mir diese Fox-Days mal bei Facebook angeschaut, aber so richtig viele Infos gibt es da leider nicht. Gibts da irgendwo noch Genaueres? Tourenprogramm? Workshops? Anmeldung? War jemand schon mal da?

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2017)

BrooKy schrieb:


> Hey! Nochmal bzgl. des kommenden WEs: Ich komme aus der Region und hätte Lust was zu starten, allerdings habe ich leider nur Samstagnachmittag Zeit. Hab mir diese Fox-Days mal bei Facebook angeschaut, aber so richtig viele Infos gibt es da leider nicht. Gibts da irgendwo noch Genaueres? Tourenprogramm? Workshops? Anmeldung? War jemand schon mal da?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


Ja ich war schon mal dort.
Ist überschaubar aber informativ.

Dieses Jahr soll es wohl eine Werksführung geben und eine Art kleiner Workshop.
Anmeldung muss man sich aber im Vorfeld nicht.

Die Touren wurden bisher immer vor Ort organisiert.
Die Guides fahren u. a. den Felsenwanderweg.
Wird aber nicht öffentlich gemacht weil verboten.

Zudem war dort ein Stand mit Klamotten und Accessoirs zum etwa halben Preis.

Ich werde sicher auch hinfahren.
Ob ich an einer Tour teilnehem weiß ich noch nicht.
Den Felsenwanderweg werde ich aber sicher fahren, dazu braucht man keinen Guide.
Das sind 47km Trail nonstop!

Vielleicht können wir uns hier aus dem Thema ja mit ein paar Leuten treffen?


----------



## TrailProf (8. Mai 2017)

Orakel schrieb:


> Vlt. kann mir jemand bei meinem Missverständnis mit dem 1*11 Antrieb am R.R.2FS helfen
> Mir taugt einfach die Bandbreite nicht, daher, Umrüstung auf 2*11 38/28KB....



Kann ich gut nachvollziehen, mir reichte sogar die Bandbreite meines 2-fach Antrieb nicht , so dass ich vorne das 26er durch ein 24er KB ersetzen musste .


----------



## Dirk Nennen (8. Mai 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das sind 47km Trail nonstop!



Ist das richtig? 47km Trail?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Ist das richtig? 47km Trail?


JA!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Mai 2017)

Fährt ihr im Uhrzeigersinn? Macht meiner Meinung nach am meisten Spaß
Bin vielleicht auch dort. Ist von mir fast ein Katzensprung.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> Fährt ihr im Uhrzeigersinn? Macht meiner Meinung nach am meisten Spaß
> Bin vielleicht auch dort. Ist von mir fast ein Katzensprung.


Ja im Uhrzeigersinn


----------



## XDennisX (8. Mai 2017)

Wievielte Höhenmeter hat die Tour?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Mai 2017)

1.496 HM


----------



## XDennisX (8. Mai 2017)

Und was strebt ihr da für ne Zeit an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (8. Mai 2017)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Kann ich gut nachvollziehen, mir reichte sogar die Bandbreite meines 2-fach Antrieb nicht , so dass ich vorne das 26er durch ein 24er KB ersetzen musste .


jetzt wiegt es halt wieder 10,5Kg  macht gar nichts, Hauptsache der Speed auf der Ebene stimmt wieder.
Dafür wird das R.X2 leichter


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> 1.496 HM


bei mir sind es um 800hm?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2017)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Und was strebt ihr da für ne Zeit an?


Abfahrt oder Fahrzeit?


----------



## BrooKy (8. Mai 2017)

Das hört sich doch gut an. Könnt halt leider erst gegen 13 Uhr da sein, würde mich dann ein bisschen in der Factory vergnügen und am Nachmittag ne kleine Runde aufs Bike. Bei mir wird es aber eher gemütlich um die 2 Stunden, vielleicht gibts da ja was mit Guide. Falls sich jemand anschließen mag, sagt gern bescheid. 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2017)

Guides gibt es dort auf jeden Fall.
Ansonsten den Felsenwanderweg als Tracks laden und los.
Geht bei Fox los und verläuft immer rund um Rodalben.
Wenn du keine Lust mehr hast rollst du einfach in den Ort zurück.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. Mai 2017)

Das liest sich ja echt Klasse.
Glaube ich muss auch mal nen Abstecher in die Pfalz wagen. ;-))


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Mai 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> bei mir sind es um 800hm?



Die Garmin reagieren nicht auf die vielen kleinen Anstiege. Der Wert ist von deren HP. Auf alle Fälle tut es weh, wenn man die Strecke Vollgas fährt.

Bei mir schwankt es um die 820-850.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> Die Garmin reagieren nicht auf die vielen kleinen Anstiege. Der Wert ist von deren HP. Auf alle Fälle tut es weh, wenn man die Strecke Vollgas fährt.
> 
> Bei mir schwankt es um die 820-850.


Vieleicht habe ich auch bisher nicht alle Abzweige gefunden und so was abgeschnitten.
Und Vollgas fahren kenne ich eh nicht.....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Mai 2017)

Nein, passt schon. War auch etwas überrascht über die offiziellen Angaben.

Egal, die Strecke ist super und hält alles bereit was das MTB Herz höher schlagen lässt. Ob 800HM oder 1.400HM.

Wir knattern gegen 10:00 Uhr am Bahnhof los und biegen bei FOX ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> Nein, passt schon. War auch etwas überrascht über die offiziellen Angaben.
> 
> Egal, die Strecke ist super und hält alles bereit was das MTB Herz höher schlagen lässt. Ob 800HM oder 1.400HM.
> 
> Wir knattern gegen 10:00 Uhr am Bahnhof los und biegen bei FOX ab.


Um 10?
Vielleicht trifft man sich bei FOX und wir knattern zusammen weiter?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Mai 2017)

Kein Thema! Heb mir ein Bier auf


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2017)

Jungs, ich mach Mal einen Vorschlag:

Wer zu Fox fährt oder nur den Felsenwanderweg biken möchte darf mir eine PN schreiben und seine Telefonnummer hinterlassen.
Ich mach dann dann eine Gruppe auf und wir können uns verabreden oder auch unterwegs treffen.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## XDennisX (9. Mai 2017)

Bitte berichtet dann hier und macht ein paar Bilder... ich kann leider nicht...:-(


----------



## Maledivo (9. Mai 2017)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## abi_1984 (10. Mai 2017)

Habe leider nächstes Wochenende keine Zeit. Felsenwanderweg wäre ich gerne auch mal gefahren. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liquidsky (12. Mai 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Jungs, ich mach Mal einen Vorschlag:
> 
> Wer zu Fox fährt oder nur den Felsenwanderweg biken möchte darf mir eine PN schreiben und seine Telefonnummer hinterlassen.
> Ich mach dann dann eine Gruppe auf und wir können uns verabreden oder auch unterwegs treffen.
> Was haltet ihr davon?



Wenn meine Hinterradbremse morgen noch zupackt, bin auch dabei!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2017)

liquidsky schrieb:


> Wenn meine Hinterradbremse morgen noch zupackt, bin auch dabei!


Gib mir per PM doch deine Handynummer.
haben kleine Gruppe eingerichtet.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Mai 2017)

Brauchst dort nur Vorderradbremse.


----------



## liquidsky (12. Mai 2017)

PM ist gesendet. Den Felsenwanderweg bin ich letztes Jahr gewandert, GPS Koordinaten sind auf meinem Garmin parat.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. Mai 2017)

So.
Habe nun mein E1 mal komplett Inspektion gemacht. 
Hinterbaulager komplett neu gefettet und kleinen Service an Gabel und Dämpfer.
Die Gabel hat nun mal 5W Öl bekommen. 

Nächste Woche dann mal schauen wie es sich nun anfühlt

Das mit den Lager neu fetten geht echt einfach und gut.
Wahnsinn was da nach über 4500 km für ein Dreck drin hängt, und wie rauh die Lager zum Teil laufen.
Und nun, dreht sich wieder alles schön geschmeidig.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. Mai 2017)

War ne schöne Runde auf dem FWW. 

Sollte mal als Komplettrunde wiederholt werden. Bringe dann auch das E1 mit, damit ich das letzte Stück nicht schieben muss


----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. Mai 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> War ne schöne Runde auf dem FWW.
> 
> Sollte mal als Komplettrunde wiederholt werden. Bringe dann auch das E1 mit, damit ich das letzte Stück nicht schieben muss



Ui, ist der fahrtechnisch so fordernd?
Wollte den in ein paar Wochen mit nen Kumpel auch in Angriff nehmen, und dabei dachte ich eigentlich das C1 zu nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. Mai 2017)

Bin heute mit dem C1(FS) gefahren. Geht auch mit dem Hardtail. Gab nur am Ende eine Stelle die ich mir gespart habe weil die Sattelüberhöhung für Marathons ausgelegt und eine feste Sattelstütze verbaut ist. Dort kann mit allen Rädchen gefahren werden, nur mit einem Starrbike stelle ich mir manche Passagen etwas knifflig vor. Also ab wie hin und keine Panik


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> War ne schöne Runde auf dem FWW.
> 
> Sollte mal als Komplettrunde wiederholt werden. Bringe dann auch das E1 mit, damit ich das letzte Stück nicht schieben muss


Du wärst doch so weit vor uns, hätte doch eh keiner gemerkt dass du geschoben hast?

Und ja, es war ein schöner Quicky!

Das wäre meiner Meinung Mal was für uns für aus dem Forum.
Technisch anspruchsvoll würde ich den Trailer nicht beschreiben.
Eher flowig, was aber Körner kostet.

Und wie Gianty schon schreibt, welches Bike spielt kaum eine Rolle.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. Mai 2017)

Okay. Danke für die Info.
Dann werde ich das je nach Fitnessstand entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (13. Mai 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Ui, ist der fahrtechnisch so fordernd?
> Wollte den in ein paar Wochen mit nen Kumpel auch in Angriff nehmen, und dabei dachte ich eigentlich das C1 zu nehmen.



Mit C1 kommst Du locker überall (@Gianty war die ganze Zeit davon und wir hecheln mit unserem Enduros hinterher ).

Was wichtiger ist - den Lenker kürzen!!! Nach 4-maligen am Baum/Felsen lande ich nun am Hang! Verflixte Felsenstück!!!




 

Egal ob mit C1 oder E1 - dort zu fahren macht viel Spaß - ein Abschnitt ist richtig Flowig!!!!!

Wir kommen wieder!!!

Auch schön mal @Gianty und @liquidsky persönlich kennenzulernen!


----------



## liquidsky (14. Mai 2017)

Jap, war ein genialer Tag mit sonnig Wetter und schönen Trails auf dem FWW.
Wie Maledivo schon geschrieben hat, war schön euch persönlich zu treffen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (14. Mai 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Mit C1 kommst Du locker überall (@Gianty war die ganze Zeit davon und wir hecheln mit unserem Enduros hinterher ).
> 
> Was wichtiger ist - den Lenker kürzen!!! Nach 4-maligen am Baum/Felsen lande ich nun am Hang! Verflixte Felsenstück!!!
> 
> ...



Ui, na das Risiko gehe ich dann halt auch ein. 
Lenker kürzen ist keine Option. 

Hab dich aber erst auf den zweiten Blick im Gebüsch gesehen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Mai 2017)

Sollte doch zu schaffen sein, mal eine Ritterrunde hinzubekommen  

Es gibt ein paar Stellen, an denen die Bäume etwas eng zusammengerückt sind und Felsen ein wenig im Weg stehen aber wenn @Maledivo noch ein paar Mal dort war sind die Hindernisse bald mit Kerben durchgeschabt


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Mai 2017)

....oder Mehring


----------



## Maledivo (14. Mai 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> ....oder Mehring
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 604266



Schön!

Bin eher kein Bikeparktyp, letzte Woche in Stromberg war cool, jedoch sind die Trails in Koblenz/Pfälzer Wald unschlagbar !


----------



## XDennisX (14. Mai 2017)

Beerfelden wäre auch ne Option. 
Und @Maledivo, der gefällt dir auch.


----------



## Maledivo (15. Mai 2017)

Denke - Bikepark kann kommen

Habe mir Rotwildrotes Helm geholt


----------



## XDennisX (15. Mai 2017)

Beerfelden am 26 oder 27 ???
Jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (15. Mai 2017)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Beerfelden am 26 oder 27 ???
> Jemand Lust und Zeit?



Lust ja - Zeit nein! Da bin ich an der Skull oder an der Naranch-Trail unsicher machen !


----------



## XDennisX (15. Mai 2017)

Schade... aber dein Helm ist sehr nice


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Mai 2017)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Beerfelden am 26 oder 27 ???
> Jemand Lust und Zeit?


Da bin ich in Finale.
Ne Quatsch, da bin ich gerade in Slowenien.
Stimmt ja, in Garmisch erst Mitte Juni....


----------



## Maledivo (15. Mai 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Da bin ich in Finale.
> Ne Quatsch, da bin ich gerade in Slowenien.
> Stimmt ja, in Garmisch erst Mitte Juni....



Weltenbummler!!!


----------



## JoDeCologne (15. Mai 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Da bin ich in Finale.
> Ne Quatsch, da bin ich gerade in Slowenien.
> Stimmt ja, in Garmisch erst Mitte Juni....


Slowenien hört man immer öfter.
Alpencross auf Ostroute oder an einem bestimmten Bike-Spot?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Mai 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Slowenien hört man immer öfter.
> Alpencross auf Ostroute oder an einem bestimmten Bike-Spot?


Alpencross östlich.
Schon wieder mit dem forumsunkonformen 26" G1.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Mai 2017)

Wo nehmt ihr denn die Zeit her 

Irgendwas mache ich falsch. Bin auch viel unterwegs, aber ohne Bike.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. Mai 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wo nehmt ihr denn die Zeit her
> 
> Irgendwas mache ich falsch. Bin auch viel unterwegs, aber ohne Bike.



Hihihi,
das denke ich auch immer, wenn ich hier im Forum so lese.
Irgendwie scheinen die anderen immer mehr Tage frei zu haben, nicht so lange zu arbeiten, und bestimmt insgesamt ein längeres Jahr zu haben.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Mai 2017)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Beerfelden am 26 oder 27 ???
> Jemand Lust und Zeit?



Melde mich nächste Woche. Vielleicht wird das was


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Mai 2017)

Optimaler EngBaumLenker und Felsenkratzer:


----------



## Orakel (19. Mai 2017)

Heute morgen, Paket vom Laufradbauer meines Vertrauens eingetroffen 
27,5"
Acros Nineteen ED Boost Naben
Newmen SL A X25 Felgen 28 L
Speichen= Sapim Laser/ D-Light
Nippel=Sapim Polyax Alu
Gewicht=1440gr.
Ersparnis gegenüber dem Original verbauten DT Swiss M1700 =330gr. +um 1,5Kg Reduziertes Körpergewicht
Aktuelles R.X2 Gewicht 12,0Kg


----------



## Groudon (19. Mai 2017)

Orakel schrieb:


> Heute morgen, Paket vom Laufradbauer meines Vertrauens eingetroffen
> 27,5"
> Acros Nineteen ED Boost Naben _ *Newmen SL A X25 Felgen 28 L* _ Speichen= Sapim Laser/ D-Light _ Nippel=Sapim Polyax Alu _ Gewicht=1440gr.



Ich bin gespannt was du zu den Felgen sagst - ich überlege ob ich von meinen e13 TRSr auf die neuen Newmen umsteige. 70g weniger (ok, das ist nicht der Hauptgrund) und 2 mm mehr Maulweite.


----------



## Orakel (19. Mai 2017)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt was du zu den Felgen sagst - ich überlege ob ich von meinen e13 TRSr auf die neuen Newmen umsteige. 70g weniger (ok, das ist nicht der Hauptgrund) und 2 mm mehr Maulweite.


Gegenüber dem DT M1700 sind es bei der Newmen SL AX  2,5mm mehr Innenweite, dadurch wird der Reifen 1,6mm breiter.
Der Reifen gewinnt dadurch an mehr Volumen  und Grip
Verarbeitet ist die Felge Tip Top


----------



## dopero (19. Mai 2017)

Orakel schrieb:


> Aktuelles R.X2 Gewicht 12,0Kg


Ich habe beim Händler eines in L gewogen, das hatte 11,5, aber auch einen Zettel mit 8000.- € dranhängen.


----------



## BrooKy (20. Mai 2017)

Orakel schrieb:


> Heute morgen, Paket vom Laufradbauer meines Vertrauens eingetroffen
> 27,5"
> Acros Nineteen ED Boost Naben
> Newmen SL A X25 Felgen 28 L
> ...



Schick!

Newmen hab ich aktuell auch im Auge für mein X1, allerdings eher 30 oder sogar 35 mm, dann wird Gewicht sparen leider schwer.  Hab mich aber noch nicht final zwischen 27,5 und 29 entschieden. Derzeit fahr ich 29 und find das Bike einerseits traumhaft laufruhig, es fährt sich aber auch irgendwie ein wenig "aufgebockt". Mein Verdacht ist, dass der Rahmen doch eher auf 27,5 optimiert ist. Hat da jemand ein paar Erfahrungswerte aus einem direkten Vergleich?


----------



## mot79 (20. Mai 2017)

Wer hat schon ein älteres Rotwild Bike auf Sram 1x11 umgebaut?
Bin gerade mein Q1 2015 auf Sram GX 1x11 umzurüsten.
Ich glaube,dass vom Schaltauge her es nicht funktioniert.
Komm jeweils nicht auf das grösste Kettenblatt.
42er und einer 46er Kassette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (21. Mai 2017)

..du hast auch auf das SRAM (non-Shimano) Schaltauge gewechselt?

Das SRAM ist anders
Grützi

PS. 2 Jahre junges 2015er Bike als älter zu bezeichnen  ..ist jetzt aber nicht nett.
(.. im Forum mit Durschnittsalter, wo der ein oder andere noch Mondlandung und Muhamed Ali nachts im Fernseh verfolgt hat)


----------



## mot79 (21. Mai 2017)

Von Rotwild gibt es nur ein passendes Schaltauge
Oder gibt es eine Alternative?


----------



## mot79 (21. Mai 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> PS. 2 Jahre junges 2015er Bike als älter zu bezeichnen  ..ist jetzt aber nicht nett.
> 
> (.. im Forum mit Durschnittsalter, wo der ein oder andere noch Mondlandung und Muhamed Ali nachts im Fernseh verfolgt hat)



Ok, habe ein bisschen Übertrieben.
Würde es nicht umbauen,wenn ich es gleich wieder verkaufen will


----------



## JoDeCologne (21. Mai 2017)

..gibt zwei Varianten.

Bei Shimano montiert man direkt; da kommt ein Gelenk ab.

Daher ist das SRAM länger bzw Schaltwerk für reguläre... Schau mal https://shop.rotwild.de/ersatzteile/1488/schaltauge-142-12/tas-std-fuer-x1-x2-e1-650b-g1-q1


----------



## mot79 (21. Mai 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..gibt zwei Varianten.
> 
> Bei Shimano montiert man direkt; da kommt ein Gelenk ab.
> 
> Daher ist das SRAM länger bzw Schaltwerk für reguläre... Schau mal https://shop.rotwild.de/ersatzteile/1488/schaltauge-142-12/tas-std-fuer-x1-x2-e1-650b-g1-q1


Ist das richtige Schaltauge für Sram 1x11 Schaltwerke?


----------



## mot79 (21. Mai 2017)

Montiertes Schaltauge


----------



## JoDeCologne (21. Mai 2017)

..das ist das Direkt-Montage Schaltauge für Shimano. Ergo; das andere wird gebraucht.


----------



## mot79 (21. Mai 2017)

Werde es bestellen
Merci

Und hoffe,dass dann funktioniert


----------



## Orakel (21. Mai 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> (.. im Forum mit Durschnittsalter, wo der ein oder andere noch Mondlandung und Muhamed Ali nachts im Fernseh verfolgt hat)


Ich habe beides gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Mai 2017)

Die Frage wurde bestimmt schon mal gestellt, aber ich habe die Antwort vergessen.

Kann man im 2011er E1 oder im 2015er G1 (jeweils 26") eine 1,5" Gabel einbauen, wenn man oben eine andere Steuersatzschale nutzt?
Oder geht das auf keinen Fall?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Mai 2017)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Die Frage wurde bestimmt schon mal gestellt, aber ich habe die Antwort vergessen.
> 
> Kann man im 2011er E1 oder im 2015er G1 (jeweils 26") eine 1,5" Gabel einbauen, wenn man oben eine andere Steuersatzschale nutzt?
> Oder geht das auf keinen Fall?


Geht höchstens wenn du oben die Lagerschale ganz weg lässt.....


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Mai 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Geht höchstens wenn du oben die Lagerschale ganz weg lässt.....



Danke für deine Antwort 
Würdest du das versuchen oder ist das Pfusch und ich lasse es lieber?
Ich könnte halt sehr günstig an eine Gabel kommen... aber egal, zur Not suche ich weiter!


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Mai 2017)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort
> Würdest du das versuchen oder ist das Pfusch und ich lasse es lieber?
> Ich könnte halt sehr günstig an eine Gabel kommen... aber egal, zur Not suche ich weiter!


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie du oben irgendwie im Rohr Platz für ein 1,5" Rohr findest.
Versuch doch einfach mal eine taperd Gabel falsch rum rein zu bekommen.


----------



## AnAx (24. Mai 2017)

Das E1 von 2011 zumindest hat doch oben 44mm Innendurchmesser des Steuerrohrs, das ist das 'klassische' 1.5"-Maß.
Natürlich mit externer Lagerschale (EC), nicht Zero Stack (ZS).
Wenn einer Lagerschale wie dieser sollte 1.5" rein gehen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Mai 2017)

AnAx schrieb:


> Das E1 von 2011 zumindest hat doch oben 44mm Innendurchmesser des Steuerrohrs, das ist das 'klassische' 1.5"-Maß.
> Natürlich mit externer Lagerschale (EC), nicht Zero Stack (ZS).
> Wenn einer Lagerschale wie dieser sollte 1.5" rein gehen.


und die passt dann in den kurzen Sitz der ursprünglich eingepressten Lagerschale (ZS)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (24. Mai 2017)

Wie meinst du 'in den kurzen Sitz'?

Laut diesem Bild, dass ich mal von Rotwild zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen habe, ist die Einpresstiefe der ZS-Schale oben 9,5mm:


 

Die oben verlinkte EC-Schale ist mit 8,5mm Einpresstiefe angegeben, spricht mMn also nichts dagegen...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Mai 2017)

Boah Jungs ihr macht mich voll heiß drauf es einfach mal zu probieren


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Mai 2017)

AnAx schrieb:


> Wie meinst du 'in den kurzen Sitz'?
> 
> Laut diesem Bild, dass ich mal von Rotwild zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen habe, ist die Einpresstiefe der ZS-Schale oben 9,5mm:
> Anhang anzeigen 607776
> ...


Stimmt


----------



## XDennisX (25. Mai 2017)

Heute das erste Vatertagsgeschenk bekommen... 
der Nachwuchs muss ja gleich motiviert werden


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. Mai 2017)

Wo hast du den her? Brauch ich auch bald


----------



## XDennisX (25. Mai 2017)

@Gianty 

Hast PN


----------



## JoDeCologne (27. Mai 2017)

..neben der Möglichkeit mit  verstellbarem Steuersatz (@Dirk Nennen ), längerer Gabel (@ ich) oder einfach mehr Sag und Steine im Rucksack ( @RockyRider66 ), hat schonmal jemand exzentrische Buchsen zur Abflachung der Steuerrohrwinkels getestet?

Vor- & Nachteile !?


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Mai 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..neben der Möglichkeit mit  verstellbarem Steuersatz (@Dirk Nennen ), längerer Gabel (@ ich) oder einfach mehr Sag und Steine im Rucksack ( @RockyRider66 ), hat schonmal jemand exzentrische Buchsen zur Abflachung der Steuerrohrwinkels getestet?
> 
> Vor- & Nachteile !?


Leider noch nie drüber nachgedacht.
Um ehrlich zu sein, ich weiß noch nicht Mal den Winkel bei meinem Bike.....


----------



## JoDeCologne (27. Mai 2017)

..du hattest die Buchsen nur zur Platzgewinnung zum Einbau des X2 verwendet, oder?


----------



## Maledivo (27. Mai 2017)

Juppie mein Bike wird immer leichter, ...

Diesmal wird LRS ersetzt. 200 Gramm gespart . Trotz 4 Speichen mehr pro LR.

Erst nach dem Gardasee-Urlaub wird es geliefert. 

Jetzt muss ich packen sonst wird mit biken morgen am Lago nix .

Wer ist auch da????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Mai 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..du hattest die Buchsen nur zur Platzgewinnung zum Einbau des X2 verwendet, oder?


Ja, mit den Buchsen habe ich den X2 horizontal etwa 2mm nach vorne geschoben.
An der Geo hat sich dadurch nicht geändert.


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Mai 2017)

Jein, oder hast du auch die EB des Dämpfers geändert? Den genau dafür - günstige Geometrieanpassung per Dämpferlänge - sind doch die Burgtec Buchsen konzipiert worden.

"Statt klassischer Dämpferbuchsen verwendet man solche, bei denen die Bohrung exzentrisch liegt, wodurch sich die Effektive Einbaulänge des Dämpfers verringert. Die Konsequenz: Flachere Winkel, tieferes Tretlager. Bei umgedrehter Verwendung der Exzenter können natürlich auch steilere Winkel und ein höheres Tretlager realisiert werden.

Je nach Ausführung (6mm oder 8mm Hardware) kann der Lenkwinkel um 1° oder sogar 1.5° steiler oder flacher gemacht werden"

Quelle: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/07...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## JoDeCologne (28. Mai 2017)

Na die Theorie kenn ich auch: ;-)

Wollte Dämpfer nach vorn verschieben, dadurch geht Heck in Federweg & runter und Front wird flacher.
Bei Fox mit 6mm sinds bis 3+3mm=6mm Versatz. Das echte Ergebnis des Winkels hängt dann auch von Übersetzungsverhältnis Hinterbau ab.

Bei 6mm plus komplett eingefedert, schlägt mein Hinterbau allerdings schon am Sattelrohr an.

Edit: da die Buchsen im Vgl zu WinkelSteuersatz echt günstig sind und die Dämpferverschiebung bei vielen Rahmen von Werk im Einsatz ist, selbst kurzfristiger Umbau im Trail einfach erscheint, dachte ich, wäre mal nen Versuch wert. Evtl 10mm längere Gabel und sogar Innenlager wäre, wieder auf gleicher Höhe...

Wenn Man(n) Ergebnis denn merkt..Ursprung meiner Frage..

(..oder einfach 5mm mehr SAG und Spacerterror )


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Mai 2017)

Ich brauchte nur unten eine solche Buchse.
Und die habe ich quasi auf 3 Uhr gedreht damit der Dämpfer 2mm vom Sattelrohr weg kam.
Eine Veränderung der Geo ist das wohl kaum?


----------



## Maledivo (29. Mai 2017)

Grüsse vom E1 am Maso Naranch:




 

Naranch Trail ist ne Fahrt wert, allerdings nach 25 min zu Ende.

Sogar nicht gardaseemäßig viel Flow dabei. Erst am Ende vom Trails gibt es immer mehr gardaseetypischen Pfade.

Sehr abwechslungsreich. Komme am Ende mit breitem  an.


----------



## JoDeCologne (29. Mai 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich brauchte nur unten eine solche Buchse.
> Und die habe ich quasi auf 3 Uhr gedreht damit der Dämpfer 2mm vom Sattelrohr weg kam.
> Eine Veränderung der Geo ist das wohl kaum?


Leider passt der Fox x2 selbst mit Buchsen nicht in das e1 14".. (einfach zu pummelig das Ding)


----------



## Maledivo (31. Mai 2017)

E1 ist sehr tourentauglich, trotz breite Schlappen, 160 mm Federweg, nur 1 Fach.

Nach knapp 72 km und 2200 hm bin ich zwar platt aber habe auch ein breites . Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, dass ich 5 E-Bikes überholt habe .







Dann direkt nach Riva bei dem Stammitaliener ne leckeres Forelle essen .

Meine Frau sagt du schaust glücklich aus, bestimmt hast Du E-Bike überholt, da sagte ich natürlich ja. Dann sagte sie, dann hast du bestimmt nix dagegen wenn ich mir welche hole...

Zurück ins Hotel, im Fahrradkeller sagte sie dann, es gibt noch ein Rotwild Bike. Natürlich als E-Bike  (C1 FS in blau), sie sagt dann sollen wir mal bei Matthias welche testen .

Jedenfalls ist E1 für mich ein sehr vielwältiger Bike , der braucht vor niemanden zu verstecken .


----------



## JoDeCologne (31. Mai 2017)

So wie dich dein E1 anmacht und du schwärmst , könnte deine Frau aber auch langsam eifersüchtig werden...

..und sucht sich scheinbar wohl schon bei Matthias was zum (E-) Fremdgehen. 


Ps. ..fährst du Solo umher?


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2017)

Dann hau ich auch mal einen raus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (31. Mai 2017)

Beim Naranch am besten noch bei Ankunft auf der langweiligen Teerstraße direkt geradeaus wieder ins Gebüsch rein, bisserl hochschieben und dann kann man den letzten Abschnitt vom Anaconda noch mitnehmen und genießen. Ich weiss aber nicht ob da mittlerweile Verbotsschilder stehen, letztes Jahr ging er jedenfalls noch zu fahren.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (31. Mai 2017)

*Willkommen bei ROTWILD – lernen Sie uns persönlich kennen!*
Sie wollten schon immer einmal einen Blick hinter die ROTWILD Kulissen werfen? Dann nutzen Sie unsere Werksbesichtigung und lernen Sie uns kennen.

Wer sind die Macher hinter der Marke? Wie entsteht aus einer Idee ein neues Produkt? Welchen Herausforderungen stehen wir heute bei der Entwicklung eines High-End Produktes gegenüber? Wie wird an unserem Standort produziert und welches wäre eigentlich Ihr passendes Bike? Diese und noch mehr Fragen wollen wir Ihnen beantworten und laden Sie deshalb herzlich zu uns ein.

Wir nehmen Sie mit zu einem Rundgang durch unser Unternehmen und mehr als 20 Jahre Produktentwicklung.


*Wann:* am Freitag, den 30.06.2017, von 15:00 bis 18:00 Uhr

*Wo:* ADP Engineering GmbH – ROTWILD Bikes, Am Bauhof 5, 64807 Dieburg

*Teilnehmerzahl:* max. 20 Personen, Anmeldungen werden nach Eingang bearbeitet, es gilt das first-come-first-serve Prinzip.

Die Teilnahme ist für Sie selbstverständlich *kostenfrei*.


Die Besichtigung dauert ungefähr zweieinhalb Stunden und vermittelt Insider-Wissen zum Engineering, zur Produktion, zum Service und vor allem auch zur Marke ROTWILD. Der Austausch mit Ihnen ist uns dabei besonders wichtig, deshalb stehen wir Fragen und Anregungen ganz offen gegenüber. Wir freuen uns darauf.

Haben Sie Lust bekommen, mehr über ROTWILD zu erfahren? Dann bitten wir um Anmeldung per Email an [email protected] mit Angabe von: Name, Vorname, Wohnort, E-Mail Adresse und Mobilnummer (für evtl. Rückfragen).

Anschließend bestätigen wir Ihnen Ihre Teilnahme.

Wir freuen uns auf Ihren Besuch,
Ihr ROTWILD Team


----------



## Mainbiker363 (31. Mai 2017)

Sorry, obige Info kam heute per Mail


----------



## Maledivo (31. Mai 2017)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Beim Naranch am besten noch bei Ankunft auf der langweiligen Teerstraße direkt geradeaus wieder ins Gebüsch rein, bisserl hochschieben und dann kann man den letzten Abschnitt vom Anaconda noch mitnehmen und genießen. Ich weiss aber nicht ob da mittlerweile Verbotsschilder stehen, letztes Jahr ging er jedenfalls noch zu fahren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 610011



Werde am Freitag mal anschauen


----------



## Maledivo (31. Mai 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> So wie dich dein E1 anmacht und du schwärmst , könnte deine Frau aber auch langsam eifersüchtig werden...
> 
> ..und sucht sich scheinbar wohl schon bei Matthias was zum (E-) Fremdgehen.
> 
> ...



Auf E1 eifersüchtig ist sie schon lange aber wenn sie mich heil wiedersieht, ist sie glücklich dass ich mit E1 unterwegs war. 

War mit einem Freund die Runde drehen, er fährt ne Scott Scale (ist eigentlich nen Rennradler).

Ich glaube ihm gefällt nach dem Tour das MTB . Dann muss ich ihn in richtiges Terrain locken .


----------



## siem (1. Juni 2017)

E1 am Eingang zum Naranch  Trail im April 2017 - kann ich wie die anderen nur weiterempfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Juni 2017)

Müsst ihr uns Daheimgebliebenen die Nase so lang machen?

Immerhin scheint hier auch die Sonne 

Viel Spaß und sturzfreie Tage.


----------



## Maledivo (2. Juni 2017)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Beim Naranch am besten noch bei Ankunft auf der langweiligen Teerstraße direkt geradeaus wieder ins Gebüsch rein, bisserl hochschieben und dann kann man den letzten Abschnitt vom Anaconda noch mitnehmen und genießen. Ich weiss aber nicht ob da mittlerweile Verbotsschilder stehen, letztes Jahr ging er jedenfalls noch zu fahren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 610011



Der Weg ist nicht gesperrt bzw. Wurde noch keine Schild montiert.


----------



## Maledivo (2. Juni 2017)

Mal was neues aus Lago di Garda:


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Juni 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Mal was neues aus Lago di Garda:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 610589


1a


----------



## liquidsky (2. Juni 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Mal was neues aus Lago di Garda:



Nice, scheint eine schöne Gegend zu sein.


----------



## JoDeCologne (2. Juni 2017)

..gardasee ..torboli ..torbola

Ich finde ja Finale noch schöner und abwechslungsreicher:

 Mein Tipp! ..es mal im Rollercoaster so richtig krachen lassen ...


..am besten 5fach


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Juni 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..gardasee ..torboli ..torbola
> 
> Ich finde ja Finale schöner und spannender:
> 
> ...



Naja, zumindest anstrengender.
Da sollten sich die Rotwilderer mal zu 2-3 geschmeidige Ausfahrten treffen?
War vor kurzem dort, der Biker zählt,  nicht das Material,  hat mir sehr gefallen.


----------



## Maledivo (2. Juni 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..gardasee ..torboli ..torbola
> 
> Ich finde ja Finale schöner und spannender:
> 
> ...



Werde es noch nachholen allerdings ohne Röntgenbild


----------



## JoDeCologne (3. Juni 2017)

..zwischendrin nochmal Fachfrage bzgl E1 14 & Float X evol:

Könnte nen X mit Tune CL RL ( Climb M / Rezi L) bekommen. Wird dieser zu weich fürs E1 sein und durchsacken?
Der originale hat ja CM & RM im offenen Zustand. Oder kann man mit 1,2,3 Anpassung im offenen Modus schon nachregeln.

Der letzte X 2016er hat ja sogar extreme Härte: CXF RM ..


----------



## Maledivo (3. Juni 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..zwischendrin nochmal Fachfrage bzgl E1 14 & Float X evol:
> 
> Könnte nen X mit Tune CL RL ( Climb M / Rezi L) bekommen. Wird dieser zu weich fürs E1 sein und durchsacken?
> Der originale hat ja CM & RM im offenen Zustand. Oder kann man mit 1,2,3 Anpassung im offenen Modus schon nachregeln.
> ...



Float X wird standardmäßig mit CM und RM ausgeliefert, also ist der Dämpfer die Du erwerben wolltest ein OEM Dämpfer für bestimmte Hersteller?

RL ist mir zu weich, wird schnell durchsuchen, da helfen die Feineinstellung 1 bis 3 nicht viel.

Kannst aber mit Spacer ausgleichen aber der Progressive wird nicht sauber sein.

Falls es ein echtes Schnäppchen ist, wurde ich beim Fox schicken und auf RM umstellen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (3. Juni 2017)

Heute mit meiner Frau ne lockere Runde am Pondale gefahren. Sie hat kein Wort über E-Bike gesprochen und hat viel Spaß gehabt 

Auf Rückweg zum Hotel von Torbole nach Nago auf alte Europastraße habe mal Gas gegeben (es gibt schöne Steigung). Zum Glück gab es Rückenwind und könnte Rennradler hinter mir lassen. Am Hotel fragte einer, wo ist eigentlich der Motor? Ich sagte in meine Beine . Sie schauen verduzt!

Wer sagt ein Rotwild kann kein Bike bauen, der irrt gewaltig!!!! 

Freue mich auf neue Laufräder daheim.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. Juni 2017)

Der Gardasee ist einfach unübertroffen. Man kommt von München mit dem EC für 29 Euro + Radlticket hin, es gibt die besten Pizzen, den nettesten Shuttle-Service und richtig heftige Trails, die sich durchaus mit Finale messen können.

Von so einer Optik mal ganz zu schweigen:







 









Wir sind Ende des Monats wieder dort und die Vorfreude ist groß


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..zwischendrin nochmal Fachfrage bzgl E1 14 & Float X evol:
> 
> Könnte nen X mit Tune CL RL ( Climb M / Rezi L) bekommen. Wird dieser zu weich fürs E1 sein und durchsacken?
> Der originale hat ja CM & RM im offenen Zustand. Oder kann man mit 1,2,3 Anpassung im offenen Modus schon nachregeln.
> ...


Gib mal dein Gewicht und den ID her.


----------



## JoDeCologne (3. Juni 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Gib mal dein Gewicht und den ID her.


Big thanks Mr. Fox... wäre C27L / 79kg

*2016, FLOAT X, F-S, K, 3pos-Adj Evol LV, Santa Cruz, Bronson 2, 7.875, 2.25, 0.4 Spacer, CL, RL, Climb M, Rezi CL, Gold Logo*


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Juni 2017)

Ich würde das Teil nicht nehmen ohne es anpassen zu lassen.
Ist wirklich an den entscheidenden Stellen sehr weich.


----------



## JoDeCologne (4. Juni 2017)

@RockyRider66 
Super.. vielen vielen Dank

CL/RL ist also zu soft fürs E1. Sollte man eher Richtung originalen CM RM oder bei Tourenambitionen und mit der Evolkammer bei 85kg eher Richtung CF /  RM gehen ?
(Vor dem Hintergrund, dass der 2016er x mit evol sogar cxf / RM bekommen hat). 

Danke schonmal
(..und dann geht's auch zurück zu feinsten Urlaubsfotos aus Bella Italia)


----------



## Maledivo (4. Juni 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Super.. vielen Dank
> 
> CL/RL ist also zu soft für EVOL. Sollte man eher Richtung originalen CM RM oder bei Tourenambitionen und mit der Evolkammer bei 85kg eher Richtung CF /  RM gehen ?
> (Vor dem Hintergrund, dass der 2016er x evol sogar cxf / RM bekommen hat)
> ...



CM / RM reicht völlig. Bin auch in etwaiger Gewichtsklasse. Vorhin habe ich mehr gewogen und war auch kein Problem.

Hier am Lago fahre ich fast die ganze Zeit mit Trailmodus. Also ist es nicht zu soft! Bei Downhill natürlich offen.

Guck mal regelmäßig im Ebay und im RCZ da gibt es für rund 300 Euro neu bzw. Ausbau aus Neubike. Hatte sogar weniger bezahlt. Ich halte für dich die Augen auf .


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Juni 2017)

M für Druck und Zug passt am besten. 
Die anderen Parameter nach belirben,  wobei der Trailmodus in M und der Climb aif girm dad Optimus wäre.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (6. Juni 2017)

Der Float-X ist echt ein Sorglosteil, habe ich mittlerweile an beiden Hirschen (G1 und E1, beide 26") dran und bin super zufrieden.

Bei der Gabel ist es hingegen echt schwierig, wenn man eine extrem sensibel ansprechende und durchschlagsfeste 888 Doppelbrücke gewöhnt ist und ein adäquates Singlecrown-Pendant mit Stahl- oder Titanfeder sucht, das nicht so einen Unsinn wie Luft-Preload besitzt. Bin jetzt von der Preis/Leistung letztendlich wieder bei einer Totem gelandet, nachdem ich keine Lyrik zum vernünftigen Preis gefunden habe. Mit den Luftgabeln von Fox & Co. bin ich bis heute nicht wirklich zufrieden, hab da erst wieder etliche bei den E-Bike-Testtagen im Münchner Olypark ausprobieren dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (11. Juni 2017)

Wo sind die Jungs und Mädels? Sind alle verreist?

Bin nun wieder daheim - Gardasee war wieder ne Reise - hatte nur Sonnenschein gehabt .

Nach 200 km / 5000 HM / 8000 TM - 1x Kettenblattabwurf / verschlissenes Bremsbelag vorne / Sturzfrei / breites Grinsen

Die Upgrade an der Gabel hat sehr gelohnt!!!!

Heute bekommt E1 Welnesspflege ! Und neues LRS!





Nach positive Meldungen im Forum gebe ich Fun-Works Naben ne Chance zum testen - habe daheim noch die rote Hope-Naben zur Reserve . Einspeichqualität ist sehr sauber! In einige Wochen weiß ich mehr .


----------



## JoDeCologne (15. Juni 2017)

..chic 

Tja, die einen Reisen..die anderen Basteln und Grübeln..

Hab nun mal (aus welchen Gründen eigentlich?) mein weißes E1 auf rotes E1 27,5 umgerüstet... und und und ..

Große Aaah ist noch nicht so da?
Die Gene des Bikes bleiben; Enduro fürs Gröbere und die Beschleunigung kommt am besten durch Hanglage! Ein verspieltes Hüpf-Teil, dass an jedem Erdhügel Airtime generieren möchte, ist das E eben nicht, eher ein Mach-drüber ..

Wobei das olle weiße, einfach noch mit 175 hinten sensibler scheint, das 165er mit kleinem Dämpfer eher knackig. Extrem hübsch ist das rote ja, 1kg leichter, aber das weiße kommt mir handlicher vor ( ok ist M vs L Size; aber neuen sind eh kompakter)..so genug MonoFaselmodus

Oje!? Weiß oder Rot .. 

Gab ja wohl schon einige hier, die ihre Trennung von 2011-2012-2013er E1 bereut  haben ..oder?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. Juni 2017)

Behalte meins. 
Dann muss und werde nichts bereuen


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. Juni 2017)

Könnte mir einer von euch, die noch ein 2011er E1 besitzen, bitte ein Foto von unter dem Unterrohr machen. Es geht um die drei Halterungen für die Kabel, leider weiss ich nicht genau welche ich wohin schrauben muss.


----------



## Fritzhorn (15. Juni 2017)

http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...raeder-wurden-in-Thueringen-geklaut-425649062

Falls jemand sein X2 vermissen sollte...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. Juni 2017)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Könnte mir einer von euch, die noch ein 2011er E1 besitzen, bitte ein Foto von unter dem Unterrohr machen. Es geht um die drei Halterungen für die Kabel, leider weiss ich nicht genau welche ich wohin schrauben muss.



Hoffe man sieht trotz des Drecks dass oben der Große hinkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Vincy (16. Juni 2017)

*From the Top: Peter Schlitt, Rotwild's CEO*
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/from-the-top-peter-schlitt-2017.html


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Juni 2017)

Kann losgehen. Alles passend 

Danke an @XDennisX für die Grafikvorlage


----------



## JoDeCologne (18. Juni 2017)

..was wiegen die Teile denn?
Und wieviel Federweg hat das Teil vorn und hinten...


----------



## justFlow (18. Juni 2017)

Hat jemand zufällig noch ein altes "Rotwild Tool" zum Gegenhalten der Gewinde-Inlays des Active Linkage Systems (Dämpferaufhängung) von ~2005 (z. B. bei einem RCC 0.3) rumfliegen??

https://www.rotwild.de/fileadmin/Redaktion/montageanleitungen/mtb-als_2002-2007_de.pdf (s. Seite 7)
Wurde scheinbar auch ab 2008 noch bei den C1 und R1/2 Fullys verwendet:
https://www.rotwild.de/fileadmin/Redaktion/montageanleitungen/mtb-als_2008_de.pdf (Seite 8)

Wär der Hammer  Gerne PM, les' aber auch ab und an im Thread. Grüße Flo


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Juni 2017)

Das Werkzeug hat man an Bikes bis 2012 oder so benötigt. 
Wenn du keins haben solltest ist das kein Beinbruch. 
Ist das Gleiche wie bei den alten Innenlagern bei denen man noch mit 2 Schlüsseln einstellen musste.
Hat eigentlich noch jeder Shop.


----------



## justFlow (18. Juni 2017)

Hey, danke! Ich war wohl etwas kreativlos (= Ich denke, das sollte auch mit einem Schlitzmutter-Schraubendreher gehen, bzw. ich werde es mal mit dem Shimano Kettenblattschlüssel TL-FC21 versuchen (z. B. https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...sel-TL-FC21-p19820/schwarz-universal-o200001/) Sollte doch eigentlich auch gehen!? Ansonsten ein Schlitz-Bit (13mm) entsprechend zugefräst/gepfeilt. Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Andi_72 (19. Juni 2017)

Moin!

wird mal wieder Zeit, etwas aus der "Nostalgie-Klassiker"-Ecke zu posten!





Bike hat noch immer seine Berechtigung und bringt jede Menge Fahrspaß!
1100hm und 42km in knapp 2 1/2 Stunden! Da braucht es kein E-Bike, nur ne Banane...


----------



## TrailProf (19. Juni 2017)

Am Wochenende mit dem X2 den neuen official Trail in der Nachbarschaft ausprobiert.
Ist echt flowig und spaßig geworden, und Abschnitte mit etwas größeren technischen Herausforderungen sind wohl auch in Planung.


----------



## Raziel-Noir (22. Juni 2017)

Servus!

Nach einer etwas heftigeren Ausfahrt hab ich mir vor ein paar Wochen u.a. den vorderen Umwerfer zerstört. Schaltauge, Schaltwerk & Co sind bereits getauscht und justiert, da gibt es keine Probleme, jedoch die korrekte Montage & Justage des neuen Shimano XT Umwerfer E-Type FD-M780-A-E 3-/10-fach (https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-Umwerfer-E-Type-FD-M780-A-E-3-10-fach-p35989/) bringt mich an meinem 2013 C1 FS 29 an den Rand der Verzweiflung.

Problem:
Ein einhängen des Schaltzuges am Umwerfer im nicht gespannten Zustand (Stellung kleines Kettenblatt) ist nahezu unmöglich, die Halteschraube des Zuges versteckt sich dabei hinter der Linken Kettenstrebe. Ein einhängen im gespannten Zustand (Stellung großes Kettenblatt) würde zwar die Schraube zugänglich machen, jedoch hab ich keine Möglichkeit den Umwerfer in der Stellung korrekt zu blockieren. Der mir von früheren Schellen-Umwerfern von Shimano bekannten Montageblock aus Kunststoff war bei dem Modell nicht dabei.

Hat jemand das gleiche Modell und dort bereits schon einmal den Umwerfer getauscht?

Vielen Dank schonmal vorab und ansonsten allen eine Sturzfreie Fahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (22. Juni 2017)

Raziel-Noir schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Nach einer etwas heftigeren Ausfahrt hab ich mir vor ein paar Wochen u.a. den vorderen Umwerfer zerstört. Schaltauge, Schaltwerk & Co sind bereits getauscht und justiert, da gibt es keine Probleme, jedoch die korrekte Montage & Justage des neuen Shimano XT Umwerfer E-Type FD-M780-A-E 3-/10-fach (https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-Umwerfer-E-Type-FD-M780-A-E-3-10-fach-p35989/) bringt mich an meinem 2013 C1 FS 29 an den Rand der Verzweiflung.
> 
> ...



Habe den auch bei mir am Bike.
Und da ich zuletzt sämtliche Lager neu geschmiert habe, und den Zug auch erneuert habe, musste ich den Umwerfer natürlich auch demontieren und neu einstellen.
Was aber relativ einfach ging. Hatte auch so meine Bedenken.

Habe dann die Position natürlich übernommen, was am Umwerfer ja gut zu erkennen war.
Wenn du deinen alten noch hast, kannst du dich ja daran orientieren.
Glaube ich habe da auch noch ein Bild von. Hatte mir vorsichtshalber ein Foto gemacht, bevor ich den Umwerfer abgeschraubt habe.

Um den Zug richtig einzustellen, aber ich den Umwerfer mit einem Schraubenzieher am großen Kettenblatt fixiert und dann den Zug festgeschraubt.
Sicherheitshalber hatte ich die Einstellschraube am Schalthebel nicht ganz rein gedreht, so dass ich zur Not den Zug noch etwas hätte lockern können, was aber dann auch nicht der Fall war.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Juni 2017)

Nimm mal einen Inbus mit Kugelkopf.
Damit kommt man zumindest an die Schraube vom Zug um die etwas anzuziehen. 
Dann in einen anderen Gang und festziehen. 
Ohne Kugelkopf ist das Jacke.

Oder Tausch die Schraube gegen eine mit Sechskant aus.


----------



## at021971 (26. Juni 2017)

Rotwild wird für 2018 wohl wieder mal am Design drehen. Einen ersten Vorgeschmack gibt es auf der Rotwild Facebookseite als R.E+ FS und das gleiche mit besseren Bildern auf http://ebike-mtb.com/exklusiv-rotwild-r-e-ultra-2018-jetzt-endlich-mit-wechselakku/

Irgendwie gehen die so lange sorgsam und über fast zwei Jahrzehnte gepflegten Wurzeln der Marke verloren. Wobei das hier gezeigte R.E+ FS für mich besser aussieht das aus dem Modelljahr 2017. Das Design des Unterrohrs ist damit dann aber nun endgültig beliebig geworden. Könnte von jedem anderen Hersteller stammen.

Da sollte man sich wohl noch schnell ein R.X2 FS im 2017er Design sichern, bevor sie das 2018er Modell vorstellen. Die letzten könnten dann doch recht schnell vergriffen sein...

Thomas


----------



## JoDeCologne (26. Juni 2017)

..die Dieburger demontieren ihr einst einzigartiges Farb-Design seit Jahren nun in regelmäßiger Folge. (..von 2017: na ja -  zu 2018: richtig sch***e)

Gut, daß man wenigsten den CrankBrothers-Parts treu geblieben ist, damit man die Räder noch erkennt


----------



## Andi_72 (26. Juni 2017)

das hat für mich auch nicht mehr viel mit einem Fahrrad gemein. Erinnert mich mehr an eine Moto-Cross-Maschine...


----------



## XDennisX (26. Juni 2017)

Ihr seid alle zu alt.... ich find es sieht mega aus


----------



## dopero (26. Juni 2017)

Wenigstens scheint der kaugummiweiche XC Lenker raus geflogen zu sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juni 2017)

Na Mal von der Farbgebung abgesehen sehe ich doch da eine andere Hinterbauanlenkung?
Die erscheint mir auf den ersten Blick wieder ein Schritt in Papas Richtung....


----------



## dopero (26. Juni 2017)

Die Wippe und Kettenstrebe scheint waagerechter zu sein. Vielleicht wurde am Testbike aber auch nur ausprobiert wie tief man das Tretlager mit den kurzen Kurbeln setzen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (26. Juni 2017)

Der Rahmen soll mehr oder weniger dem des 2017er Modelljahres entsprechen. Man kann jetzt aber den Akku zum Laden entnehmen. Das soll aber auch für ältere Jahrgänge mit Broseantrieb nachrüstbar sein. Ich kann zu dem 2017er Modell keinen gr0ßen Unterschied erkennen.

Thomas


----------



## JoDeCologne (27. Juni 2017)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Ihr seit alle zu alt....



..damit bin ich doch genau 100% Zielgruppe


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Juni 2017)

Also für mich sieht Verschiedenes anders aus:
- Wippe steht flacher
- Knick im Sattelrohr ausgeprägter
- Oberrohr wieder mit "Y" zum Sattelrohr
- scheinbar Carbon Hauptrahmen

Täusche ich mich, oder macht die Farbgebung so blind?


----------



## Groudon (27. Juni 2017)

Ich bin auch gespannt wie die neuen Race-Modelle R2 HT und R2 FS aussehen werden.


----------



## Maledivo (27. Juni 2017)

Sehe ich genauso:
Rockerarm ist identisch mit X2. Gehe auch davon aus dass es Carbon-Rahmen ist. Wippe ist auch flacher.

Mein Eindruck zu Bike:
Farbe mit Deko -> ruhig/modern -> spricht für Biker für die gehobene Berufe an (Architekten/Ärzte/Anwälte)
Falsche Parts genommen - von mir aus können sie alles beim Alten bleiben bis auf CB-Parts - da haben sie genau das Gegenteil gemacht

Bin gespannt auf non E-Bike E1!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (27. Juni 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso:
> Rockerarm ist identisch mit X2. Gehe auch davon aus dass es Carbon-Rahmen ist. Wippe ist auch flacher.



Hi Maledivo,
Carbonrahmen mit Schweißnähten? 
(sieht auf jeden Fall am Sitzrohr unten stark danach aus. 

Hat aber echt schon was von Motocrosser mit den fetten Magic-Marry´s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (27. Juni 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hi Maledivo,
> Carbonrahmen mit Schweißnähten?
> (sieht auf jeden Fall am Sitzrohr unten stark danach aus.
> 
> Hat aber echt schon was von Motocrosser mit den fetten Magic-Marry´s.



Da hast Du vollkommen recht - erst im ebike-mtb.com könnte man die Schweißnähte erkennen!
Ich glaube ich bestelle mal vorab gelben Band mit 3 schwarze Punkten !


----------



## Dirk Nennen (27. Juni 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Da hast Du vollkommen recht - erst im ebike-mtb.com könnte man die Schweißnähte erkennen!
> Ich glaube ich bestelle mal vorab gelben Band mit 3 schwarze Punkten !



Na, nicht so hart zu dir selber sein.
Manchmal ist es ja auch sinnvoll, nicht alles zu sehen.


----------



## JoDeCologne (27. Juni 2017)

Thema Rahmengröße - Was macht ihr eigentlich wenn ihr gerade mal wieder 178cm gross seid und genau bei eurem Lieblingsradhersteller immer zwischen M und L liegt. Auf dem Parkplatz fühlt sich M verspielt un super an, aber was ist im Vinschgau, Gardasee und Co, wenn es richtig bergab geht und L läuft-und-beruhigt?

Die eine Hälfte hier um 180 fährt das E1 wohl in M ..die andere schwört auf L..geht um ein altes 2105 E1, weil wie oben zu sehen; die neuen so ***** sind;-)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vQHH1u9aviIH7FiQpWt3MKCf75nsdffx9gE3rhwwHDs/edit#gid=0


----------



## Dirk Nennen (27. Juni 2017)

Also ich bin auch 1,78m klein und fahre ein 2014er E1 in L.
Kommt aber ja sicher auch etwas auf die Beinlänge an.
Da ich ein relativer "Sitzzwerg" bin, also kurzer Oberkörper, längere Beine, passt es wohl genau.

Und habe im Vinschgau keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Juni 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Thema Rahmengröße - Was macht ihr eigentlich wenn ihr gerade mal wieder 178cm gross seid und genau bei eurem Lieblingsradhersteller immer zwischen M und L liegt. Auf dem Parkplatz fühlt sich M immer verspielt un super an, aber was ist im Vinschgau, Gardasee und Co, wenn es richtig bergab geht und L läuft-und-beruhigt?
> 
> Die eine Hälfte hier um 180 fährt das E1 wohl in M ..die andere schwört auf L..geht um ein altes 2105 E1, weil wie oben zu sehen; die neuen so ***** sind;-)
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vQHH1u9aviIH7FiQpWt3MKCf75nsdffx9gE3rhwwHDs/edit#gid=0


Lieber L mit kurzem Vorbau.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (27. Juni 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Lieber L mit kurzem Vorbau.



Genau, so sieht´s bei mir auch aus.


----------



## deejay (27. Juni 2017)

@RockyRider66 Sehr gute Ausführung über die verschiedenen Fox-Varianten. 
Was unten stehendes Zitat angeht,



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ...
> Was mich auch noch von RS abschreckt:
> - Garantiefälle gehen NUR über den Händler an SRAM.



kann ich jedoch nur Gutes berichten: 
Hab meine Pike letztes Jahr über den Händler eingeschickt und eine Woche später hatte ich auf Garantie eine bis aufs Casting komplett neue Gabel zurück. 
Ein Dämpfer-Service bei Fox war ebenfalls innerhalb einer Woche erledigt, hier ging der Dämpfer jedoch direkt zu Fox. 
Die Hersteller tun sich hier offenbar nix mehr, was sehr erfreulich für den Kunden ist.


----------



## deejay (27. Juni 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Thema Rahmengröße - Was macht ihr eigentlich wenn ihr gerade mal wieder 178cm gross seid und genau bei eurem Lieblingsradhersteller immer zwischen M und L liegt. Auf dem Parkplatz fühlt sich M verspielt un super an, aber was ist im Vinschgau, Gardasee und Co, wenn es richtig bergab geht und L läuft-und-beruhigt?
> 
> Die eine Hälfte hier um 180 fährt das E1 wohl in M ..die andere schwört auf L..geht um ein altes 2105 E1, weil wie oben zu sehen; die neuen so ***** sind;-)
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vQHH1u9aviIH7FiQpWt3MKCf75nsdffx9gE3rhwwHDs/edit#gid=0



Die 2014er & 2015er fielen eher klein aus, daher würde ich auch zu L raten. Fahre selbst ein XL mit 187cm, was hervorragend passt und damals schon bei anderen Herstellern mit identischen Maßen als "L" bezeichnet wurde.


----------



## Maledivo (27. Juni 2017)

Habe die erste E1 in 650B, bin auch nur 1,78 m klein, fahre in M mit 40er Vorbau.

Bei der Testbike (2017er) ist mir M zu klein, da ist die Größe L passender.

Dank längere Hinterbau ist mein E1 auch bei längere und schnelle Abfahrten wie Naranch am Gardasee ganz ruhig.

Bei 2015er würde ich L nehmen, ...


----------



## JoDeCologne (28. Juni 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Genau, so sieht´s bei mir auch aus.


..du hattest dir doch das Bike mit -2Grad/Steuersatz noch länger gemacht und bist nun bei 1200mm!?
Evtl große Vorliebe für lang oder viel Abwärts unterwegs?

Ich hatte mir vor den ganzen L-Empfehlungen (Danke allen hier nochmal) eindeutig den superverspielten M nach langem überlegen & testen ausgewählt.  Hat sich wie mein erstes schwarzes X1 angefühlt und ein echtes Spassbike. Stoppie, Bunnie, Wheelie und ab auf'n  Arschie haben erstmals direkt geklappt mit dem 43mm tiefen Rahmen.

L ist natürlich top Größe für potentes Endurorennen, aber steht evtl bis auf Alpen-Urlaube neben Q1-Tourer staubig im Keller (so wie das weiße E1 jetzt und hat dabei Tick weniger Bügelpotential).

Oje... Entscheidung !? Denke genau daher gibts die Flipchips und änderbare Hinterbaulängen

Teste aber nun nochmal 30mm Vorbau..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (28. Juni 2017)

Stimmt.
Habe den Lenkwinkel flacher.
Sind nun gemessene 63,5 Grad. Also richtig flach.
Da dadurch der Lenker ja auch nach hinten gekippt ist, und ich eh nen 50mm kurzen Vorbau fahre, fühlt das Bike sich trotz längerem Radstand noch sehr handlich an.
Lediglich in ganz engen Ecken wirkt es dann etwas kippelig.
Aber das nehme ich für ein sichereres Fahrgefühl im Downhill gerne in Kauf.


----------



## JoDeCologne (29. Juni 2017)

63,5!? WOaw .. hast du von 66,5 dann -3 Grad draufgepackt. Wie tief ist denn das Innelager dann gekommen und wie wirkt sich das in Zahlen auf die Länge aus?


----------



## at021971 (29. Juni 2017)

Nächster Vorgeschmack auf 2018 mit dem R.X2 FS. Muss sagen, dass dieses R.X2 FS mir optisch ganz gut gefällt, auch wenn man es nicht mehr direkt als Rotwild identifizieren kann, wenn man nicht gerade den Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr gesehen hat.

https://www.rotwild.de/community-news/news-blog/single/news/rotwild-2018-mit-neuem-artwork/

Thomas


----------



## Maledivo (30. Juni 2017)

Schaut echt gut aus!!!

Bin gespannt auf E1!


----------



## Orakel (30. Juni 2017)

Muss da neue Artwork Design no a bissle auf mich wirken lassen.
Letztes Jahr hat mir das RX 2 auch nicht auf anhieb gefallen.
Was ist daraus geworden
Neue Namen für die Ausstattungsvarianten gibt es auch , Ultra,Pro, Core


----------



## dopero (30. Juni 2017)

Die Typo finde ich etwas seltsam. Mein Gehirn macht aus dem "2" immer ein "²".
Aber mal warten wie es live aussieht.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. Juni 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> 63,5!? WOaw .. hast du von 66,5 dann -3 Grad draufgepackt. Wie tief ist denn das Innelager dann gekommen und wie wirkt sich das in Zahlen auf die Länge aus?



Muss mich korrigieren. Hatte den Wert falsch im Kopf und gerade noch mal nachgesehen.
Also der gemessene Lenkwinkel beträgt 64,3 Grad.
Das Tretlager ist bei 342mm und der Radstand bei 1190mm.


----------



## Das-Licht (2. Juli 2017)

...wen es interessiert... ...hier mein Bericht von meiner Werksbesichtigung bei Rotwild, am Freitag den 30.6.17

https://www.emtb-news.de/forum/threads/rotwild-werksbesichtigung.592/


----------



## Chris-Lange (2. Juli 2017)

Letztes Wochenende in der französischen Schweiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (3. Juli 2017)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...wen es interessiert... ...hier mein Bericht von meiner Werksbesichtigung bei Rotwild, am Freitag den 30.6.17
> 
> https://www.emtb-news.de/forum/threads/rotwild-werksbesichtigung.592/



Danke!

War die neue E1 auch zu sehen?


----------



## Das-Licht (3. Juli 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> War die neue E1 auch zu sehen?



Ja. Das Motorlose stand jedoch nur in einer Version, mit komplett schwarzer Gabel da. Die Farbe war identisch mit der diesjährigen Version. Also nicht das dunklere Rot, wie oben auf dem Bild vom RX1. Die gezeigten Modelle für 2018, sind auch noch nicht unbedingt final gewesen. Da kann sich also noch was ändern.


----------



## XDennisX (3. Juli 2017)

Grüße aus Saalbach... Start am Hacklbergtrail


----------



## Dirk Nennen (4. Juli 2017)

Ooooooh, Neid. 

muss mich noch gut einen Monat gedulden bevor es wieder in die Alpen geht.


----------



## siem (4. Juli 2017)

Schöne Grüße vom Eisjöchl (2890)


----------



## Dirk Nennen (4. Juli 2017)

Boah, wat seid ihr gemein. 
Da wär ich jetzt auch viel lieber statt im Büro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Juli 2017)

Ich glaube das ist bei @XDennisX die Ruhe vorm Sturm


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. Juli 2017)

Samstag vor einer Woche am Lago das Rotwild G1 endlich mal standesgemäß bewegt


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. Juli 2017)




----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juli 2017)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Samstag vor einer Woche am Lago das Rotwild G1 endlich mal standesgemäß bewegt


Den kranken Scheiß will ich nicht sehen!
Zumindest solange ich nicht selbst da bin.....
Nettes Video


----------



## Maledivo (10. Juli 2017)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Samstag vor einer Woche am Lago das Rotwild G1 endlich mal standesgemäß bewegt



Wie hast Du geschafft 2 Rotwildbikes zu fahren (Anfangs war E1 zu sehen danach G1). 

Schöne Strecke - muss beim nächsten Mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. Juli 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Wie hast Du geschafft 2 Rotwildbikes zu fahren (Anfangs war E1 zu sehen danach G1).



Gut gesehen!
Zwei oder drei der vielen Schnipsel waren noch vom letzten Jahr und haben gut in das Video gepasst, alles andere ist aber von der Abfahrt am Samstag.
Leider habe ich mein weißes E1 heuer nicht rechtzeitig fertig geschraubt bekommen, das hatte ich komplett zerlegt und sogar die Schwingenlager nachgefettet etc. pp
Deshalb einfach nur die Gabel und Vorderbremse vom E1 an das G1 rüber geschraubt und los ging es


----------



## Maledivo (10. Juli 2017)

Mit beidem Rahmen kann man nix falsch machen!


----------



## XDennisX (10. Juli 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist bei @XDennisX die Ruhe vorm Sturm


 
Der Sturm ist gestern Nacht um 21.55 und 21.57 Uhr aufgezogen


----------



## JoDeCologne (11. Juli 2017)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Gut gesehen!
> Zwei oder drei der vielen Schnipsel waren noch vom letzten Jahr und haben gut in das Video gepasst, alles andere ist aber von der Abfahrt am Samstag.
> Leider habe ich mein weißes E1 heuer nicht rechtzeitig fertig geschraubt bekommen, das hatte ich komplett zerlegt und sogar die Schwingenlager nachgefettet etc. pp
> Deshalb einfach nur die Gabel und Vorderbremse vom E1 an das G1 rüber geschraubt und los ging es


Tolles Video, ich hätte im Urlaub zu sowas ja keine Zeit und wär zu wild, wieder in den Shuttle zu kommen;-)

Warum fährst du nochmal  E1 und G1 (mit fast genau gleicher Geo) auch sonst abwechselnd  ( schon wieder vergessen)..nur wegen der unterschiedlichen Gabel?!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (11. Juli 2017)

Ich habe den G1-Rahmen zu einem sehr guten Preis bekommen und wollte einfach mal Rahmengröße L testen (das E1 ist bei mir in Größe M) und die RAW-Optik gefällt mir auch.
Für Touren im Voralpenland ist ein leichteres Rad mit All-Mountain-Geometrie besser geeignet, weshalb ich wahrscheinlich mein RFC 0.3 wieder aufbauen werde.
Das G1 ist daher reines Luxus, wirklich brauchen würde ich es nicht und es kann gut sein, dass es aufgrund von Platzmangel eine Weile zurück in den Karton wandert. Wenn man mal einen Freeride-Alpencross mit viel Bergbahnen fährt, dann ist der Umbau von Doppelbrücke auf z.B. Totem keine große Sache, dazu braucht man keinen zweiten Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (11. Juli 2017)

Für die Alpen sollte man wohl das gute alte WE1sse noch lange im Stall pflegen: Abfahrtsorientierter, sicherheitsvermittelnder bei moderater Tourentauglichkeit ist mir seit 2011 aus dem Hause Rotwild nichts untergekommen... 
..alles danach ist Luxus, Farbwechsel und Lust auf ein bißchen mehr Vorwärts-& Aufwärtsdrang


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. Juli 2017)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Der Sturm ist gestern Nacht um 21.55 und 21.57 Uhr aufgezogen



War dann aber ein Frühstart .
 Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Maledivo (11. Juli 2017)

Rotwild auf Action (E1 und G1)

auf Youtube:


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Juli 2017)

Vor 3 Wochen ist ein sehr erfahrener und technisch versierter Bikekollege an einer 50m Klippe abgestürzt und tödlich verletzt worden. Seitdem wird mir bei solchen Aufnahmen ganz mulmig


----------



## Maledivo (12. Juli 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> Vor 3 Wochen ist ein sehr erfahrener und technisch versierter Bikekollege an einer 50m Klippe abgestürzt und tödlich verletzt worden. Seitdem wird mir bei solchen Aufnahmen ganz mulmig



Diese Region würde ich auch nicht fahren wollen, ...

Ich war froh dass ich den Felskontakt in Rodalben (Felsenwanderweg) habe und nicht an der Stelle wo der Richie fährt mit dem Abgrund, ...


----------



## JoDeCologne (17. Juli 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Habe den Lenkwinkel flacher.
> Sind nun gemessene 63,5 Grad. Also richtig flach...


 
Nochmal die Steuersatzthematik aufgegriffen: Wie hast du den Winkelsteuersatz reinbekommen? Hab hier gelesen, dies sei nicht sooo trivial.


----------



## TAL (23. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mir diese Saison günstig nen 14er E1 geschossen. Finde den originalen Dämpfer (Float X CTD) allerdings etwas mau und bin auf der Suche nach etwas anderem, was auch in den Rahmen passt. Gibts hier Erfahrungen, wie es z.B. mit nem Monarch+ RC3 ausschaut?

Danke euch schon einmal und viele Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## Maledivo (23. Juli 2017)

TAL schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab mir diese Saison günstig nen 14er E1 geschossen. Finde den originalen Dämpfer (Float X CTD) allerdings etwas mau und bin auf der Suche nach etwas anderem, was auch in den Rahmen passt. Gibts hier Erfahrungen, wie es z.B. mit nem Monarch+ RC3 ausschaut?
> 
> ...



Willkommen bei Rotwild-Ritter.

Würde direkt Fox Float X Evol nehmen. Es passt sehr gut zu E1 Kitematik. Zumindest an meinem E1, ebenfalls gleicher Jahrgang.

Andere Ritter empfindet ebenso!

Mit dem Bike wirst viel Spaß haben, das ist sicher


----------



## TAL (23. Juli 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Willkommen bei Rotwild-Ritter.
> 
> Mit dem Bike wirst viel Spaß haben, das ist sicher


 
Hallo,

danke für die Begrüßung.

Nach den ersten Metern Eingewöhnung hab ich das auch schon mitbekommen. Rad passt super war damit jetzt schon in Bozen (Kohlern DH) und am Kronplatz: Läuft super!

Bzgl. Dämpfer, Danke für den Tipp. Fasse ich ins Auge, obwohl mir nen RS lieber wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. Juli 2017)

TAL schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab mir diese Saison günstig nen 14er E1 geschossen. Finde den originalen Dämpfer (Float X CTD) allerdings etwas mau und bin auf der Suche nach etwas anderem, was auch in den Rahmen passt. Gibts hier Erfahrungen, wie es z.B. mit nem Monarch+ RC3 ausschaut?
> 
> ...



Hi und willkommen hier.
Was genau findest du denn am dem CTD-Dämpfer im 14er E1 "mau"?
Fahre das Bike so seit 2014 und finde den Hinterbau so richtig geil.
War eher unzufrieden mit der unsensiblen 34er Fox, was ich aber inzwischen mit anderen Dichtungen und 5er Öl in den Griff bekommen habe.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juli 2017)

Ich denke auch dass der E1 Hinterbau sauber konstruiert ist und sehr gut funktioniert.
Der CTD ist allerdings schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen.
sein Nachfolger Float DPS ist bereits komplett anders konstruiert und ein deutlicher Fortschritt.
Der FloatX hat eine ähnliche Hydraulik.
Der Unterschied vom CTD  zum FloatX  EVOL ist gravierend.

Das absolute NonPlusUltra dürfte der neue DPX mit dem Doppelrohrsystem vom X2 sein.


----------



## Groudon (23. Juli 2017)

Weiß unter euch jemand was zu einem neuen Race-HT oder Race-Fully von Rotwild? Es wird ja langsam mal Zeit, dass da was moderneres kommt.


----------



## TAL (24. Juli 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hi und willkommen hier.
> Was genau findest du denn am dem CTD-Dämpfer im 14er E1 "mau"?
> 
> [...]
> ...


 
Hi,

also so bei mir fand ich, habe ich grad bei den Traileinstellungen keine Unterschiede gespürt und zwar auch nach ner kompletten Wartung durch JL Racing Suspesion. Ich fand den insgesamt auch zu weich über den gesamten Federweg. Daher jetzt die Suche nach nem neuen Dämpfer.

Die Fox 34 hab ich schon durch ne Pike ersetzt, gefällt mir persönlich vom Ansprechverhalten deutlich besser.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Bensemer (24. Juli 2017)

Groudon schrieb:


> Weiß unter euch jemand was zu einem neuen Race-HT oder Race-Fully von Rotwild? Es wird ja langsam mal Zeit, dass da was moderneres kommt.


Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Mein C1 HT Rahmen hat wohl einen "Unfallschaden"... Ich weiß noch nicht wie ich da jetzt weiter verfahre. Der Rahmen kostet im Outlet Store 399€, vielleicht wird es ja aber auch Plastik. Egal ob Rotwild oder Konkurrenz.


----------



## JoDeCologne (24. Juli 2017)

@TAL  so sind die Vorlieben: ich hab die Pike im anderen Bike durch Fox 34 ersetzt - allerdings ist die 2016/17 auch ne ganz andere Gabel als die hölzerne 2014. Die neue 34 steht einfach besser in tech Passagen im Federweg und passte für mich besser zum Fox Dämpferverhalten. Die Pike muss man mögen.

Das E1 baue ich auch gerade auf, allerdings mit 180mm statt wie du mit 160.

Ich fand im alten E1 den Float X CTD sensible und fluffig, mit Tendenz zum etwas wegsinken in schnellen Anliegern. Mit mehr Volumenspacer konnte ich damit leben.

Im auch neu ergatterten E1 2015 ;-) bin ich den neueren Float X Evol noch am Einstellen. Braucht halt mehr Druck in Kammer, weniger Spacer, geht dafür nicht so durch Federweg , aber Sensibilität vom Float X CTD und vollen Federweg hab ich noch nicht entlocken können.

Würde bei deinem X erstmal mit Volumenspacern rumtesten. Buchsen am Dämpfer sind ok und schön beweglich? (Waren bei mir gerne mal fest und dadurch alles unsensibel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAL (24. Juli 2017)

@JoDeCologne: Danke dir für die vielen interessanten Einblicke.

Mit Rumtesten am Xer wird nix mehr, hatte den letzte Woche schon verkauft. Hab mir dann nen Vivid Air R2C zugelegt und musste feststellen, dass der leider nicht in den Rahmen passt.

Grundsätzlich bin ich auch für mehr Federweg zu begeistern. Wie realisierst du des genau am Heck?

Viele Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## JoDeCologne (24. Juli 2017)

@TAL ..mehr Federweg, indem ich das Bike umdrehe und vorn ne 36er 180mm einbaue


Das E1 ist ja auf 170/165mm ausgelegt - 170 wäre dann die Lyric gewesen..wenn man 10 mm merkt . Das Problem mit Dämpfer kenn ich - probiere keinen Fox X2 (passt nicht)


Ps. Kannst ja mal Bild hochladen - wir sind hier immer wild auf Bikebilder


----------



## TAL (24. Juli 2017)

@JoDeCologne: Ahh, also du fährst dann 180mm Front und 165mm Heck. Dachte schon...

Bilder kommen noch: Radl hängt leider grad ohne Dämpfer im Montageständer


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Juli 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> @TALaber Sensibilität vom Float X CTD und vollen Federweg hab ich noch nicht entlocken können.



Ich hab momentan den X so eingestellt, dass selbst auf den härtesten Trails noch 2 cm Restfederweg bleiben. Bin eigentlich auch zufrieden mit der Performance. Sollte ich eurer Meinung nach trotzdem mal etwas Luft ablassen und schauen, dass ich den gesamten Federweg nutze?


----------



## JoDeCologne (24. Juli 2017)

@hiTCH-HiKER mit richtigem SAG beim E1 11 & Float X CTD mit 0,6 Spacer hab ich bei 175psi/80kg Federweg voll genutzt.

Es sah im Lago-Video eigentlich nicht so bei dir aus, aber mit ungenutzen 20mm von 63mm nutzt du ja fast 1/3 des Federwegs von 175 nicht?..durch Progression wird es dann schon mehr als 130mm sein, aber  "Willkommen im XC/AM-Lager".


Welche Float X fährst du denn und welchen Spacer bei welchem Druck und Kampfgewicht?


----------



## Maledivo (24. Juli 2017)

An meiner Gabel und an meinem Dämpfer habe ich oft den 90-95 % der Federweg erreicht.

Es wurde jedoch stramm eingestellt - also etwas mehr als was Fox empfiehlt.

Vielleicht ist die Gelände die Ihr fährt entweder zu verblockt oder zu flach.

Kommt mal nach Koblenz - bin mir sicher dass Ihr den richtigen Setup finden wird - wir haben sehr unterschiedliche Trails . An einer Stelle werdet Ihr auf jeden Fall den vollen Federweg am Dämpfer nutzen.


----------



## Maledivo (24. Juli 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> @hiTCH-HiKER mit richtigem SAG beim E1 11 & Float X CTD mit 0,6 Spacer hab ich bei 175psi/80kg Federweg voll genutzt.
> 
> Es sah im Lago-Video eigentlich nicht so bei dir aus, aber mit ungenutzen 20mm von 63mm nutzt du ja fast 1/3 des Federwegs von 175 nicht?..durch Progression wird es dann schon mehr als 130mm sein, aber  "Willkommen im XC/AM-Lager".
> 
> ...



Bei meinem Dämpfer (X Float Evol) hatte ich auch 0,6er Spacer / bin bei 240 PSI und bei 83 kg nackisch. Bei 34er 160 mm Gabel - kein Spacer und 88 PSI.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Juli 2017)

Setup kann man hier nur bedingt vergleichen.
In welcher Situation braucht denn wer den meisten Federweg?
Nach ein Sprung?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Juli 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Setup kann man hier nur bedingt vergleichen.
> In welcher Situation braucht denn wer den meisten Federweg?
> Nach ein Sprung?



Mir geht es primär darum das Setup für harte, steinige Trails in Sachen Grip zu optimieren und nicht für höhere Sprünge ins Flache, deshalb ist bei so viel Restfederweg tatsächlich die Frage ob ich etwas daran ändern sollte.
Andererseits habe ich eher das Gefühl, dass es nach längeren Steinpassagen vorne weicher sein könnte. Aber die 888 hat schon eine Stahl- bzw. Titanfeder, die supergut anspricht und sich im Stand extrem weich anfühlt, besser geht es wahrscheinlich nicht so ohne weiteres.

Ich such einfach mal später die Werte vom Dämpfer raus, vielleicht habt ihr dann doch eine Empfehlung für mich


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Juli 2017)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Mir geht es primär darum das Setup für harte, steinige Trails in Sachen Grip zu optimieren und nicht für höhere Sprünge ins Flache, deshalb ist bei so viel Restfederweg tatsächlich die Frage ob ich etwas daran ändern sollte.
> Andererseits habe ich eher das Gefühl, dass es nach längeren Steinpassagen vorne weicher sein könnte. Aber die 888 hat schon eine Stahl- bzw. Titanfeder, die supergut anspricht und sich im Stand extrem weich anfühlt, besser geht es wahrscheinlich nicht so ohne weiteres.
> 
> Ich such einfach mal später die Werte vom Dämpfer raus, vielleicht habt ihr dann doch eine Empfehlung für mich


In deinem Fall würde ich auf jeden Fall hinten weicher machen.
Gerade wenn es steil ist hast du doch eh keine Last mehr am Hinterrad, sprich kein sag mehr.
Wenn du 2cm am Dämpfer fehlen, dann fährst du grob ein E1 mit 115mm Federweg hinten- aber vorne eine butterweiche Doppelbrücke.
Ausgewogen wäre mich anders.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAL (24. Juli 2017)

@hiTCH-HiKER: Genau dahin soll mein Setup auch gehen.

Gibts hier jemanden nem Rock Shox Dämpfer oder fahren alle Fox?


----------



## jopf85 (24. Juli 2017)

Groudon schrieb:


> Weiß unter euch jemand was zu einem neuen Race-HT oder Race-Fully von Rotwild? Es wird ja langsam mal Zeit, dass da was moderneres kommt.


http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news...otwild-cannondale-und-vieles-mehr/a36712.html

Da werden ein paar neue Modelle gezeigt.


----------



## Maledivo (24. Juli 2017)

Neues E1 

Carbon-Hinterbau!


----------



## JoDeCologne (25. Juli 2017)

..die Zeiten, dass die verstellbare Sattelstütze komplett eingeschoben werden kann ist wohl wieder vorbei?

Geometrie wirbt mit kurzem Sitzrohr/Einstieg, doch das kann nicht genutzt werden. Was nützt eine 170/150er Reverb, wenn sie 6/2cm raussteht, weil der Knick so früh beginnt. Andere Hersteller beachten das. Manche störst evtl auch nicht, mein Piepmax bevorzugt nen ganz tiefen Sattel im technischen Bereich und beim Üben..


----------



## JoDeCologne (25. Juli 2017)

Ok, hier beachtet ..dafür fährt der Pimp 2018 bei Rotwild mit Goldkettchen, Brilliantringen und weißem Pelzmantel vor.

Ps. Waren das noch Zeiten, als ich bei Neuvorstellung des X oder E feuchte Augen bekommen habe


----------



## Bensemer (25. Juli 2017)

Das AMG GTS war auf 100 Stück limitiert und trotzdem kann man es immer noch problemlos ordern. Bei dem X2 sind sie jetzt auf 25 Stück gegangen. 

Hässlich finde ich es nicht aber es ist schon ein stolzer Preis. 
Bei Rotwild Fahrern habe ich nicht den Eindruck das jedes Jahr das neueste Modell bei muss. Wenn man hier andere Unterforen verfolgt liest man regelmäßig von Leuten die es kaum abwarten können vorzubestellen, man wartet nur noch bis alle Farben präsentiert sind... Vielleicht sollten diese Leute einfach mal ein Rotwild vorbestellen wenn Cannondale, Specialized und Co nix taugt


----------



## at021971 (25. Juli 2017)

Das goldene R.X2 FS mal außen vorgelassen, weiß das neue Design ja durchaus zu gefallen. Nur eigenständig und typisch Rotwild ist es nun ganz und gar nicht mehr. Diese Entwicklung hat aber schon 2016 begonnen. So wie früher, wo man im Vorbeifahren nur einen kurzen Blick auf das Unterrohr benötigte um zu wissen, dass es ein Rotwild ist, ist es jetzt nicht mehr. Ohne den Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr könnten die Bikes nun von jedem x-beliebigen Hersteller sein. Wirklich schade...der Weg zu Specialized und Co. ist mit dieser Abkehr von den Wurzeln um ein weiteres Stück verkürzt geworden...

Thomas


----------



## siem (25. Juli 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Neues E1
> 
> Carbon-Hinterbau!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 627123



Danke für die aktuellen Bilder, muß sagen das neue E1 schaut nicht schlecht aus.
Danke Carbon auch Gewichtsoptimiert. Gott sei Dank haben Rotwild erkannt, dass
es neben Shimano auch andere Schaltungen gibt.

Denk gerade über Rahmentausch nach, ....


----------



## siem (25. Juli 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Ok, hier beachtet ..dafür fährt der Pimp 2018 bei Rotwild mit Goldkettchen, Brilliantringen und weißem Pelzmantel vor.
> 
> Ps. Waren das noch Zeiten, als ich bei Neuvorstellung des X oder E feuchte Augen bekommen habe



Um das Gesamtpaket abzurunden fehlt eindeutig die Fox Transfer mit Kashima Bling Bling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (25. Juli 2017)

.... nur ein neues R2 HT, kein R2 FS ?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. Juli 2017)

Ohne Motor wird es wohl nur noch das 
RR2
RX2
RE1 
geben.


----------



## TAL (25. Juli 2017)

Kommt das nur mir so vor, oder setzt man bei Rotwild den Fokus auf Elektro und behandelt die rein mit Muskelkraft betriebenen Bikes etwas stiefmütterlich?


----------



## Kiefer (25. Juli 2017)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ohne Motor wird es wohl nur noch das
> RR2
> RX2
> RE1
> geben.



 .....und R.C1 und R.C1FS.


----------



## Kiefer (25. Juli 2017)

.....http://prime-mountainbiking.de/rotwild-praesentiert-2018er-range-pid21686/


----------



## Maledivo (25. Juli 2017)

TAL schrieb:


> Kommt das nur mir so vor, oder setzt man bei Rotwild den Fokus auf Elektro und behandelt die rein mit Muskelkraft betriebenen Bikes etwas stiefmütterlich?



Keine Sorge! Sonst hätten wir keine so gute Bikes und sind in anderem Hersteller-Forum !

Heutzutage versuchen die meiste Hersteller jede Nische zu füllen, E-Bike sind in letzte 5 Jahren langsam im Kommen und Rotwild war am Anfang schon dabei - die anderen haben ein wenig verschlafen.

Jedoch bin ich aber für Muskelkraft-Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (25. Juli 2017)

ausser dem E1 gefällt mir (bis jetzt)keins 
Für das schwarze X2 würden JPS Aufkleber mal so richtig gut dazu passen


----------



## Orakel (25. Juli 2017)

Kiefer schrieb:


> .....http://prime-mountainbiking.de/rotwild-praesentiert-2018er-range-pid21686/


Aus dem Text,
"Dieses soll den Bikes ein frisches,Äüßeres verleihen ohne Rotwild-typische Designelemente aufzugeben"
tja, trifft für mich für den 2018er Jahrgang nicht zu


----------



## JoDeCologne (25. Juli 2017)

..kurz: Dieser neue Design-Futzi aus Hamburg hat dem lange gepflegten, technischen und einzigartigen Design von Rotwild nun final das Ende beschert. Mit viel BlaBla "hier zu lesen: https://www.rotwild.de/community-news/news-blog/single/news/rotwild-2018-mit-neuem-artwork/" (wenn Desiger  viel Reden müssen, um ihre Cration zu verkaufen, spricht das Design nicht für sich) und ohne Gefühl für die Herkunft der Marke .. für meinen Teil schaue ich demnächst in die USA (Yeti, Santa, Speci..)


----------



## Andi_72 (25. Juli 2017)

..zumindest die neue Tasse finde ich ganz witzig...


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juli 2017)

Warum macht ihr so einen trubel wegen etwas Marketinggeblubber?
Ich finde die Form gelungen und die Farben OK.

Ich bin vielleicht nicht so auf die Optik abgerichtet, aber mir gefällt die Idee von einem leichten Carbonhinterbau an einem Alurahmen.
Der Rahmen steckt was weg, der Hinterbau kann imm Falle eines Falles ausgetauscht werden.
Solche Dinge gehen mir am Trail eher durch den Kopf als die Optik.....

Womöglich kann man den Hinterbau auch nachrüsten?
Was mich mehr interessiert, behalten die Rotwild Bikes die Option auf 2- fach?
(Die 2- fach Option verlangt bei einem Bike mehr Grips und Fertigungsaufwand als die "1- fach Sparinnosation")


----------



## Kiefer (25. Juli 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr so einen trubel wegen etwas Marketinggeblubber?
> Ich finde die Form gelungen und die Farben OK.
> 
> Ich bin vielleicht nicht so auf die Optik abgerichtet, aber mir gefällt die Idee von einem leichten Carbonhinterbau an einem Alurahmen.
> ...



......Nicht mehr selbstverständlich: Das Rotwild RR2 ist kompatibel für 2-fach-Antriebe.


----------



## at021971 (25. Juli 2017)

Der Rotwild Markenname und das typische Design wurde ursprünglich von der Agentur Simon & Goets in Frankfurt entwickelt (siehe Anhang) und zumindest bis 2010 gepflegt. Danach ging dieses zumindest für die Kataloge und die RCO Kleidung an Helden & Diebe in Düsseldorf. Und nun hat sich wohl Björn Zedlick, Produktdesigner aus Hamburg, mit überschaubarmen Erfolg, was die Rotwild Markenidentität angeht, daran ausprobieren dürfen. Der hat wohl auch schon letztes Jahr beim 'Design Your Rotwild' Wettbewerb in der Jury gesessen.

Das Ergebnis zeigt einfach überdeutlich, dass man den Geniestreich von 1996 nicht so einfach wiederholen kann. Aber vielleicht fängt man sich ja später mal wieder und besinnt sich aus seine Wurzel...

Thomas


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. Juli 2017)

Am besten 4 Jahre alle News ignorieren, sich dann freuen dass die alten Bikes im Keller noch gut sind und nach wie vor durch reine Muskelkraft, Leidensfähigkeit und Fahrkönnen bewegt werden müssen/können.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juli 2017)

Kiefer schrieb:


> ......Nicht mehr selbstverständlich: Das Rotwild RR2 ist kompatibel für 2-fach-Antriebe.


E1 ist mit der neuen Schwinge ist nur noch 1-fach aufzubauen?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. Juli 2017)

@RockyRider66 @Maledivo @JoDeCologne

Ich hab jetzt mal nachsehen:

2014, FLOAT X F-S, CTD-Adj-K, 8.500, 2.500, 0.6 Spacer, CM, RM, Climb M

Das Fahrergewicht liegt bei 80 kg ohne Ausrüstung.

Der Luftdruck ist aktuell bei ca. 230 psi (ungefähr 16-17 bar), wieviel kann ich da ablassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (25. Juli 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> E1 ist mit der neuen Schwinge ist nur noch 1-fach aufzubauen?



Kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.....bezieht sich nur auf das neue R2.

http://www.bike-magazin.de/typo3temp/pics/0_51e231966d.jpeg


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juli 2017)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> @RockyRider66 @Maledivo @JoDeCologne
> 
> Ich hab jetzt mal nachsehen:
> 
> ...


Versuch es Mal mit 20psi weniger.
Schau Mal dass du im Sitzen 1/3 sag hast für den Anfang.
Das sollten dann grob 1/4 im Stehen sein.
Zugstufe muss du ggf. auch etwas auf drehen.


----------



## Maledivo (25. Juli 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> E1 ist mit der neuen Schwinge ist nur noch 1-fach aufzubauen?



2017er E1 Rahmen kann man noch mit 2-Fach fahren.

Falls der Hinterbau (Carbonteil) 100% identisch mit 2017er ist, denke ich dass es weiterhin kompatibel mit Umwerfer ist.

Denke in den nächsten Tagen wissen wir mehr von diesem Rahmen.

Jedoch sind mittlerweile die Bandbreite, Abstufungen und Preise der 11 Fach bzw. 12 Fach so gut dass man direkt 1 Fach fährt. Ich fahre nur noch mit 1 Fach .


----------



## JoDeCologne (25. Juli 2017)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> @RockyRider66 @Maledivo @JoDeCologne
> Das Fahrergewicht liegt bei 80 kg
> 
> Der Luftdruck ist aktuell bei ca. 230 psi (ungefähr 16-17 bar), wieviel kann ich da ablassen?


..ich hatte 40-55 weniger bei knapp 30% Sag. Springe selten und halte auf Felsen eher drauf (kann das E1=G1 halt besser als drumrummzirkeln;-)


----------



## Maledivo (26. Juli 2017)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> @RockyRider66 @Maledivo @JoDeCologne
> 
> Ich hab jetzt mal nachsehen:
> 
> ...



Habe leider den X Float EVOL-Dämpfer - da ist nicht ganz identisch mit ältere Modelle der X Float. An EVOL-Dämpfer muss man etwas mehr PSI pumpen als die ältere Versionen somit schaut die von @RockyRider66 angedeutete 210 PSI ganz gut aus. Kannst hinterher +/- 5 PSI feineinstellen bis Dir passt .

An meinem alten Dämpfer ohne Ausgleichsbehälter hatte ich nur 160 PSI.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juli 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..ich hatte 40-55 weniger bei knapp 30% Sag. Springe selten und halte auf Felsen eher drauf (kann das E1=G1 halt besser als drumrummzierkeln;-)


Jong, em Setze or em Stiehe?
Dat mischt en Onnaschied!


----------



## JoDeCologne (26. Juli 2017)

Ich messe den SAG in Fahrposition ...(Gorillaposition stehend)  
? Wer sein E1 ausschließlich im Sitzen bewegt, kann gerne da den SAG messen ... oder sich überlegen, ob er das richtige Bike hat



Ps. @hiTCH-HiKER es gibt da noch die geheime Tabelle ..such mal nach einem der da bei sonst 160-200 beim Float X CTD mit 240psi ziemlich aus der Reihe hüpft. ..könnte sein, daß du ihn heute beim Zähneputzen getroffen hast


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juli 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Ich messe den SAG in Fahrposition ...(Gorilla stehend, mit aufgerissenen Augen und voller Hose)
> ? Wer sein E1 ausschließlich im Sitzen bewegt, kann gerne da den SAG messen ... oder sich überlegen, ob er das richtige Bike hat
> 
> 
> ...


Na dann musst du mal die hübsche Blonde von nebenan fragen ob sie dir die Stange hält solange su stehst?
Dann steigt der Vadder langsam wieder runter und misst nach.


----------



## JoDeCologne (26. Juli 2017)

.. manche habe nie einen Fahrtechnikkurs besucht und bei manchen ist das auch nicht mehr nötig, aber den "Gorilla machen" hat tatsächlich mal nix schlüpfriges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. Juli 2017)

Es gibt Leute die mich zum Affen machen bis ich zum Gorilla werde. Dann heißt es "Kopf einziehen".

Im Bezug zum Biken war mir das bis eben unbekannt


----------



## Orakel (26. Juli 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..kurz: Dieser neue Design-Futzi aus Hamburg hat dem lange gepflegten, technischen und einzigartigen Design von Rotwild nun final das Ende beschert. Mit viel BlaBla "hier zu lesen: https://www.rotwild.de/community-news/news-blog/single/news/rotwild-2018-mit-neuem-artwork/" (wenn Desiger  viel Reden müssen, um ihre Cration zu verkaufen, spricht das Design nicht für sich) und ohne Gefühl für die Herkunft der Marke .. für meinen Teil schaue ich demnächst in die USA (Yeti, Santa, Speci..)


Naja, die backen auch bloß mit Kohle  und lassen ihre Rahmen in Asien schweißen.......und verlangen genauso soviel, wenn nicht noch mehr € wie Rotwild


----------



## JoDeCologne (27. Juli 2017)

Orakel schrieb:


> Naja, die backen auch bloß mit Kohle  und lassen ihre Rahmen in Asien schweißen.......und verlangen genauso soviel, wenn nicht noch mehr € wie Rotwild


..na ja, der Yeti - Hinterbau (sb6/5.5./5) ist schon andere Liga. Sollte man sich mal ansehen...währen Rotwild 2018 da hinten bekanntes nun nur in Carbon neu backt.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (27. Juli 2017)

Dann schau dir mal hier:






bei 7:41 rein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Juli 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..na ja, der Yeti - Hinterbau (sb6/5.5./5) ist schon andere Liga. Sollte man sich mal ansehen...währen Rotwild 2018 da hinten bekanntes nun nur in Carbon neu backt.


Naja, dazu sollte man aber auch wissen warum man das macht:

Spezialiced hat das Patent für die Viergelenker (wie die Rotwild verbaut) für ganz Amiland gekauft.
Will ein anderer Ami das System verwenden, muss er für jedes einzelne Bike bezahlen.
Also setzen sich Ingenieure und Marketingstrategen zusammen und lassen sich was anderes einfallen, und sowas wie bei Yeti kommt dabei raus.

Ich gebe zu dass man das Gefühl hat, als würde das Yeti gut vorwärts gehen, aber die reine Hinterbaufunktion ist keine Spur besser als beim sauber konstruierten Viergelenker.

Und dann kommt die Anfälligkeit wie im Video gezeigt noch dazu.
Die Wartung der Systeme erfolgt übrigens nicht bei FOX in Deutschland, die Dinger gehen dazu über den großen Teich.

Wer von euch will so eine anfällige Karre haben?


----------



## Maledivo (27. Juli 2017)

... ich nicht ...

gestern dürfte ich wieder schwärmen, ... E1 Rahmen (sagenhafte Hinterbau) mit Float X Evol.

Kam mit 10 kg Waldmaterialien und breitem Grinsen nach Hause an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siem (27. Juli 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> ... ich nicht ...
> 
> gestern dürfte ich wieder schwärmen, ... E1 Rahmen (sagenhafte Hinterbau) mit Float X Evol.
> 
> ...




E1 rulz!

Bin froh, dass Rotwild solide Viergelenker mit langlebigen Lagern verbaut. Die US Marken sind sicher kultig,
aber Preis/Leistung naja.


----------



## JoDeCologne (27. Juli 2017)

Mimimimmii... immer diese Fakten


----------



## TAL (28. Juli 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> ... ich nicht ...
> 
> gestern dürfte ich wieder schwärmen, ... E1 Rahmen (sagenhafte Hinterbau) mit Float X Evol.


 
Geiles Ding. Hoffe meines ist auch bald wieder einsatzbereit. Du hast ja den Float X Factory Evol. Braucht man die Feinjustierungen, die ja beim Performance-Modell fehlen? Wenn nicht unbedingt, würd ich nämlich zum Performance greifen wollen.

Danke schonmal und Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## C_dale (28. Juli 2017)

Orakel schrieb:


> Aus dem Text,
> "Dieses soll den Bikes ein frisches,Äüßeres verleihen ohne Rotwild-typische Designelemente aufzugeben"
> tja, trifft für mich für den 2018er Jahrgang nicht zu


...Kann ich dem Vorredner nur zustimmen. Jetzt wird schon an den Streifen gespart, wo mir doch die D-Day-Streifen immer so gut gefallen haben. Eigenständigkeit im Design - Fehlanzeige. Zum Glück habe ich noch zwei nicht ganz neue "mechanische" Rotwilds, deren Design damals auch kaufentscheidend war. Was mir nicht gefällt, kaufe ich auch nicht, egal was auf dem Gerät steht. Bei der Anschaffung von zwei Pedelecs bin ich markenmäßig letzten Sommer fremd gegangen: Trek Powerfly+ FS 7 und FS 9. Erkennt man noch als Trek und haben lebenslängliche Rahmengarantie für den Erstbesitzer. Dies ist für Hardcore-Biker nicht uninteressant.


----------



## Maledivo (28. Juli 2017)

TAL schrieb:


> Geiles Ding. Hoffe meines ist auch bald wieder einsatzbereit. Du hast ja den Float X Factory Evol. Braucht man die Feinjustierungen, die ja beim Performance-Modell fehlen? Wenn nicht unbedingt, würd ich nämlich zum Performance greifen wollen.
> 
> Danke schonmal und Gruß,
> Thomas



Bin leider nie mit Performance-Version gefahren, soviel ich weiß gibt es 2 Performance-Versionen - einmal Performance Elite (da gibt es auch Feinjustierung für offene Modus) und einmal nur Performance (ohne Feinjustierung).

Habe den Factory-Dämpfer für ein paar Hunderter neu erworben - da ist der Preisunterschied zwischen Factory und Performance nicht mehr groß bzw. sogar günstiger wie bei meinem Fall.

Jetzt kommen neue Dämpferserie DPX2 - da gibt es demnächst mehr Auswahl der X Evol im Bikemarkt/Ebay oder wo auch immer . Also Augen auf!


----------



## TAL (28. Juli 2017)

Im Markt gibts nur die normalen Performance-Modelle, hingegen es in den Shops nur die Factory-Modelle gibt. DPX2 hab ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. In Übersee schon bestellbar *grübel*


----------



## deejay (29. Juli 2017)

Kann dem nur beipflichten - der Float X ist eine Macht im E1 
Wer übrigens selbiges sucht, meins wäre zu haben, siehe Signatur


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Juli 2017)

TAL schrieb:


> Im Markt gibts nur die normalen Performance-Modelle, hingegen es in den Shops nur die Factory-Modelle gibt. DPX2 hab ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. In Übersee schon bestellbar *grübel*


Wie schwer bist du?
Wie schätzt du deinen Fahrstil ein?
Wie sehen deine Hometrails aus?


----------



## TAL (29. Juli 2017)

Hi Rocky

mit Kleidung und Protektoren ca. 85kg.

Fahrstil ist Single-Trail ambitioniert und Bikeparkt mit gemäßigter Airtime.

Hometrails sind Bozen, Saalbach und Samerberg.

Viele Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. Juli 2017)

deejay schrieb:


> Kann dem nur beipflichten - der Float X ist eine Macht im E1
> Wer übrigens selbiges sucht, meins wäre zu haben, siehe Signatur



Naja, also mein Float X hat mir erst nach dem Tuning von MST - http://www.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/daempfer-service-und-tuning/daempfer-marken/fox.html getaugt. Vorher war er MIR im mittleren FW zu umdefiniert gewesen und die Zugstufe zu langsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (30. Juli 2017)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Naja, also mein Float X hat mir erst nach dem Tuning von MST - http://www.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/daempfer-service-und-tuning/daempfer-marken/fox.html getaugt. Vorher war er MIR im mittleren FW zu umdefiniert gewesen und die Zugstufe zu langsam.


..du meinst bestimmt den klassischen Float X - der neuere X Evol bieten im mittleren Bereich viel mehr Gegendruck.

(So ordentlich, dass ich alle Spacer rausgeworfen habe - im alten hatte ich nen 0,6er und bin immer noch etwas tief dringesessen. Vom Bike her ist es aber auch ApfelE1'26 mit BirnE1'27  verglichen )


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. Juli 2017)

Ja, ich meine den ohne Evol Kammer in einem 2013er G1.


----------



## dopingfrei (30. Juli 2017)

Falls jemand Interesse hat an einem 2013er Rotwild E1: Meins steht zum Verkauf.

Zum Bike:

Rotwild E1, Größe M, Farbe: New Green
180mm/175mm
26"
Dämpferwippe gecleant

Alle vormals rot eloxierten Teile wurden schwarz eloxiert  (Bis auf CTD-Hebel und Reboundknopf des Dämpfers).

Fox 36 Float: 180mm, Slikgraphic-Decals, LowFriction-Dichtungen
(Wurde von der ursprüngl. Talas umgebaut auf Float), Service Januar 2016
Fox Float X CTD 216/63: 175mm, Slikgraphic-Decals, Service Januar 2016
Syntace Megaforce 2- Vorbau, 40mm, gecleant
Spank Oozy Vibrocore-Lenker, 760mm, gecleant
Shimano XT-Bremse, VR 203mm, HR 180mm, Ice-Tech-Scheiben, Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel gecleant
Shimano XT- Schaltung 2x10, gecleant
Shimano XT- Kurbel, 175mm, gecleant
Kind-Shock Dropzone Hub 100mm, gecleant
Sattel Fizik Tundra 2
DT-Swiss E2000-Laufräder, gecleant mit Schwalbe Magic mary, tubeless.

Verkauf ohne Pedale

Gekauft Frühjahr 2015
Rechnung(en) vorhanden

Natürlich gibt's Kratzer und Gebrauchsspuren. Insgesamt ist das Bike aber in gutem Zustand.

Falls ich etwas vergessen haben sollte, einfach nachfragen.

Preis VB


----------



## Fritzhorn (30. Juli 2017)

und was macht ihr so, wenn ihr eine Zwangspause einlegen müsst? Nein, ein "Ersatzrad" hab ich momentan nicht 
bzw. bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach einem neuen Laufrad. Vorschläge? Einsatzgebiet: Trail/Enduro. Preislich solls bezahlbar sein.


----------



## Bensemer (30. Juli 2017)

Au Backe, ich hoffe du hast dir nicht ernshaft verletzt?! Was ist denn passiert?


----------



## Fritzhorn (30. Juli 2017)

Meine Vermutung ist, dass das Vorderrad einen morschen Ast, der auf dem Boden lag, durchtrennt und hochgeschleudert hat. Diese(s) Geschoss(e) traf mich wohl unter dem Knöchel und hat mein Rad hinten ein paar Zentimeter tiefer gelegt. Gar nicht mal so spektakulär. Bis auf zwei, drei oberflächliche Schrammen, einem gerade wachsenden Ei unter dem Knöchel (quasi ein zweiter Knöchel) und einem Bremsenbiss (das Rad musste ja irgendwie zurück zum Auto getragen/geschoben werden und diese Gunst der Stunde hat das Vieh für sich beansprucht) hatte ich wohl Glück im Unglück.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (31. Juli 2017)

Uiuiui, na dann trotzdem Gute Besserung.


----------



## Freeman777 (1. August 2017)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

eventuell könnt ihr mir helfen:
Ein guter Freund von mir möchte sich ein Rotwild R.R2 HT von 2010 mit diversen (Gewichts-)tuningpart ala tune Schnellspanner etc. und X9 Schaltgruppe kaufen.
Von meinem, mittlerweile recht versiertem technischem Wissen über Räder spricht nichts dagegen. Kette nicht überlängt, Felgen haben minimal Seitenschlag welche ich ihm dann noch zentriere. Der allgemeine Zustand ist wirklich gut. Die Karre soll 750 Euros kosten. Meiner Meinung nach ein guter Preis. Nicht günstig aber fair. Er hadert jetzt weil er eigentlich nicht so "viel" in ein Gebrauchtrad stecken wollte. Er will erst anfangen mit dem Sport, sucht aber was hochwertiges, was ihm die nächsten Jahre freude macht. Ich denke für den Preis bekommt man bei Radon etc. auch schon gute, aber eben nicht so leichte Räder. dafür 27,5" oder 29". was haltet ihr von dem Preis?

Edit:
Wie belastbar sind die `10er Carbon HT Rahmen? sind damit bei 88kg Fahrergewicht auch Trails mit Wurzelteppich und kleineren Drops (Keine Sprünge) möglich? Mir fehlt da die Erfahrung.


----------



## JoDeCologne (1. August 2017)

..sehr schön verarbeiteter klassischer Rahmen mit nett eingesetzten Alu Ausfallenden.
Wie gut der Zustand von 7Jahre altem Carbon ist solltest du dir gut anschauen. Hab den fast gleichen Rahmen als S2-Rennrad und der ist noch stocksteif.

Ob Leichtbau heutzutage noch so wichtig ist und 26er Harttail zeitgemäß ist, ist nochmal andere Fage. Ob das nun das optimale Dropgerät > 20cm für Einsteiger ist, bezweifle ich...

Je nach Parts (welche!?), macht man bei 700€ aber nicht viel falsch - bei Spaß am Sport wird er sich eh 2018/19 dann nen 29er holen und das Rotwild sicher für's ähnliches Geld als Klassiker mit dem "noch" schönen RotwildDesign verkaufen können.

(Nem Freund würde ich zu 1000-1200€ Bike aus Bonn oder Koblenz raten )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (1. August 2017)

Ich weiss nicht, ob ich heute noch in 26“ investieren würde. Geht was kaputt und muss ersetzt werden, wird es mit brauchbaren Neuteilen eng.

Thomas


----------



## Freeman777 (1. August 2017)

Danke für deine Einschätzung. 
Sein Limit liegt bei 800 Euro. Da isses bei nicht gebrauchten schon schwerer. 



JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Ob Leichtbau heutzutage noch so wichtig ist und 26er Harttail zeitgemäß ist, ist nochmal andere Fage. Ob das nun das optimale Dropgerät > 20cm für Einsteiger ist, bezweifle ich...



Die Frage war eher für mich weil ich in Erwägung ziehe das Rad für mich zu nehmen, falls er es nicht will. Kenne bisher nur Alu. Aber alles andere als Leichtbau. Ich mag 26"


----------



## Freeman777 (1. August 2017)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob ich heute noch in 26“ investieren würde. Geht was kaputt und muss ersetzt werden, wird es mit brauchbaren Neuteilen eng.
> 
> Thomas



Mh... Das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich...
Eher werden Standards  wie Schnellspanner und 1 1/8 Zoll Steuersätze eng...

Das Rad hat 'ne fox (glaube float)  32 verbaut und ist auf 2x10 mit Sram X9 antrieb ausgestattet. Weiter hat es diverse Karbon Teile verbaut.


----------



## JoDeCologne (1. August 2017)

..Steuersatz hat sich bei mir noch nie verabschiedet und 26er Teile gibt's  nun billig - Race&Lightparts evtl was schwieriger. Ausfallenden gibt's auch als 10mm Schraubachse für den Rahmen (Schnellspanner 9mm Parts werden durch Trekking wohl nie aussterben).

Schön ist der definitiv, besonders, wenn noch Rotwild Carbon-Sattelstütze/Lenker dran sind und am besten wieder die alte XTR 9  ;-)


----------



## at021971 (1. August 2017)

Auch würde ich mir einen Carbon Rahmen besonders sorgfältig anschauen. Lackabplatzer, Macken können auf tieferliegende Schäden hinweisen. Ersatz in 26“ ist zumindest von Rotwild nicht mehr zu bekommen.

Thomas


----------



## Groudon (1. August 2017)

War heute wieder auf dem Fully unterwegs - die neue GX Eagle ausprobiert. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (1. August 2017)

Sieht schon brutal aus, die riesige Kassette.


----------



## Maledivo (1. August 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Sieht schon brutal aus, die riesige Kassette.



Wenn Du damit ein halbes Jahr fährst, sagtest Du bei 36er Kasette - boah sieht so klein aus, ...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (1. August 2017)

OK, kann ich mir vorstellen. 

Mir kommt die Bremsscheibe dann immer so mickrig vor.
Da habe ich unterschwellig immer das Bedürfniss ne größere Scheibe drauf zu machen.


----------



## pelue67 (1. August 2017)

Servus,
weiß jemand, ob es das R.C1 HT Alu-Hardtail in 2018 noch gibt? Gleich oder verändert?

Danke!


----------



## TAL (1. August 2017)

Groudon schrieb:


> War heute wieder auf dem Fully unterwegs - die neue GX Eagle ausprobiert.


 
Schaut super aus und fährt sicher auch. Mein Blick ist gleich zu deinem Dämpfer gewandert. Wasn das konkret für nen Modell und wie macht der sich bei dir?


Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Kiefer (2. August 2017)

pelue67 schrieb:


> Servus,
> weiß jemand, ob es das R.C1 HT Alu-Hardtail in 2018 noch gibt? Gleich oder verändert?
> 
> Danke!





pelue67 schrieb:


> Servus,
> weiß jemand, ob es das R.C1 HT Alu-Hardtail in 2018 noch gibt? Gleich oder verändert?
> 
> Danke!



Soweit ich weiß kommt nix neues, Abverkauf der 2017er Modelle.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (2. August 2017)

Aber die Farben und Design soll sich ändern (verbessern).


----------



## Kiefer (2. August 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Aber die Farben und Design soll sich ändern (verbessern).



Vom C1 und C1FS ? Bist Du Dir sicher ?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (2. August 2017)

Nicht wirklich zu 100%.
Aber ich weiß sicher, dass bei den C1 - E-Bikes andere Farben kommen. 
Von daher denke ich, dass es bei den "Normalen"-C1 auch so sein wird.


----------



## Kiefer (2. August 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich zu 100%.
> Aber ich weiß sicher, dass bei den C1 - E-Bikes andere Farben kommen.
> Von daher denke ich, dass es bei den "Normalen"-C1 auch so sein wird.



Ich bin das 2017er C1FS in Stromberg Probe gefahren, leider hat mir die Farbe "Live" nicht so gefallen und meine Hoffnung beruhte nun auf das Modelljahr 2018.
Leider wird es das C1 und C1FS aber in 2018 nicht mehr geben  deswegen habe ich mich jetzt für ein 2017er X2 entschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (2. August 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Aber die Farben und Design soll sich ändern (verbessern).



Meinst du damit das neue Artwork Design.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (2. August 2017)

Na Ist doch mit ner anderen Farbe allemal besser als das Matte Blau.


----------



## JoDeCologne (6. August 2017)

..wer glaubt Bikes werden immer teurer!?

Rotwild nicht, ..seit 2003 fast gleiche Preisstufung der RahmenKits


(Was man so in der RCC1.3 2004 Rotwildmappe findet.)


----------



## Orakel (6. August 2017)

Gestern


----------



## pelue67 (6. August 2017)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Leider wird es das C1 und C1FS aber in 2018 nicht mehr geben  deswegen habe ich mich jetzt für ein 2017er X2 entschieden



Kein Touren-Fully oder HT mehr? Echt? Also X2 oder was aus der Race-Serie?
Seltsame Modellpolitik. Vor allem aber werden damit die etwas günstigeren Bikes rausgekegelt. Also unter 4.000 EUR spielt sich nix mehr ab. Und 5.500 EUR für ein X2 in Pro. Ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## Kiefer (6. August 2017)

pelue67 schrieb:


> Kein Touren-Fully oder HT mehr? Echt? Also X2 oder was aus der Race-Serie?
> Seltsame Modellpolitik. Vor allem aber werden damit die etwas günstigeren Bikes rausgekegelt. Also unter 4.000 EUR spielt sich nix mehr ab. Und 5.500 EUR für ein X2 in Pro. Ich weiß ja nicht.



Nein, es gibt kein C1 und C1FS mehr....R.R2FS und X1 übrigens auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Orakel (6. August 2017)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt kein C1 und C1FS mehr....R.R2FS und X1 übrigens auch nicht mehr.


Echt jetzt  kein R.R 2FS mehr
Dann muss ich mich bei anderen Müttern umsehn 
Und das X1 verschwindet auch 
Bin mal gespannt wo der Weg von Rotwild hinführt


----------



## pelue67 (6. August 2017)

Sieht nach Konzentration auf Elektro aus. Schade.

Hab keine Lust auf Software-Updates der Motor-Software, Inspektionstermine etc. Technik und Fortschritt schön und gut, aber irgendwie lenkt das vom Wesentlichen ab - einfach Fahrradfahren.

Werd wohl doch "Back to the roots" gehen und mir über den Winter ein Cotic Soul aufbauen.


----------



## JoDeCologne (6. August 2017)

Kein X1?

Ist ja als wenn VW den Golf aus dem Programm nimmt ?!

..na oder Porsche den Boxter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. August 2017)

pelue67 schrieb:


> Sieht nach Konzentration auf Elektro aus. Schade.
> 
> Hab keine Lust auf Software-Updates der Motor-Software, Inspektionstermine etc. Technik und Fortschritt schön und gut, aber irgendwie lenkt das vom Wesentlichen ab - einfach Fahrradfahren.
> 
> Werd wohl doch "Back to the roots" gehen und mir über den Winter ein Cotic Soul aufbauen.



Da bin ich exakt deiner Meinung.

Wird mich dann langfristig wohl auch zu einem anderen Hersteller treiben.


----------



## Bensemer (7. August 2017)

Ich war die letzten Tage bei 2 Händlern die auch Rotwild führen und man sieht von denen echt fast nur noch Mofa's. 

Ich hatte überlegt ob ich mir ein T1 als Crosser/Gravler aufbaue aber habe mich dann doch dazu entschlossen eine Komplett Bike zu kaufen. Da Rotwild diese Kategorie auch ignoriert habe ich mir ein Specialized gekauft  (und das C1HT abgegeben)


----------



## Bolzer1711 (7. August 2017)

...eBike stellt uns alle vor eine große Herausforderung, die Hersteller müssen schnell auf den neuen Markt reagieren und das perfekte Bike präsentieren, sonst läuft Ihnen die Kundschaft weg. Nur wer jetzt als innovative Marke gesehen wird, wird sich in Zukunft auch durchsetzen und verkaufen.

Wir als Kunden müssen uns ebenfalls auf die schnellen eBikes einstellen. Gerade gestern waren wir wieder unterwegs und haben uns im Odenwald gerade langsam (um die 10 Km/h) einer 11%-Steigung gewidmet, finde gar nicht so langsam  kamen "Schreie" von hinten: "wir fahren durch die Mitte", à la Rettungsgasse sind wir nach rechts und links ausgewichen und 2 Fullface-behelmte eMountainbiker sind mit sicher 25 Km/h durch die Mitte geprescht....	  
Ich habe grundsätzlich nichts gegen eBikes, spiele sogar mit dem Gedanken, mir selbst als "Rollerersatz" eins zuzulegen. Nicht zum Sport machen, da fahre ich noch mit eigener Kraft, aber um abends mal zu einem Biergarten zu kommen etc.. Wenn das, was ich gestern erlebt habe, die Zukunft im Wald ist, bin ich ehrlich, habe ich echt Angst. Denn dann werden die Stimmen gegen die Biker noch lauter werden....   und wir dürfen wirklich nur noch in abgesperrten Zonen unseren Sport betreiben.

Ich weiß, das sind nur Ausnahmen, aber genau die machen leider unser Hobby kaputt. Genau wie früher, mit Lederjacke an und Helm unter dem Arm war man ein Rocker und Verkehrsrowdy, obwohl man vernünftig im Straßenverkehr unterwegs war.

Wenn Rotwild sich dem eBike verschreibt, kann ich das verstehen, denn die eMobilität ist die Zukunft, auch wenn CO2-technisch das gar nicht so sauber ist. Man kann nur die Bitte aussprechen, deckt auch noch die Kunden ab, die aus eigener Kraft zum Gipfelkreuz kurbeln wollen.

In dem Sinne...   Kette rechts und stramme Waden


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. August 2017)

Ehrlich gesagt- ich traue mich kaum was zu E-Bikes zu sagen.
Ansonsten nehme ich doch die damalige Rolle der Wanderer ein?

Allgemein ist das der Markt, hier wird nicht mehr reagiert, das war 2009 der Fall.
Jetzt stehen eben die Non- Motor- Bikes hinten an und werden mittels immer neuer Standards künstich verkompliziert...


----------



## JoDeCologne (7. August 2017)

.. können wir die Gruppe hier ja bald in  "RotwildRetroRitter" oder " Rotwild classics" umbenennen und erfreuen uns an den alten Zeiten

* Streifen-Design
* S,T,R,C,Q,X,E,G - Modellflut
* imperial statt metrischer Dämpfer
* nur 26, 27,5 und 29er
* Muskelantrieb


----------



## Maledivo (7. August 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> .. können wir die Gruppe hier ja bald in  "RotwildRetroRitter" oder " Rotwild classics" umbenennen und erfreuen uns an den alten Zeiten
> 
> * Streifen-Design
> * S,T,R,C,Q,X,E,G - Modellflut
> ...



Da bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. August 2017)

Tja, kann so kommen.
Ist aber doch erschrecken, wie sehr man seine Wurzeln einfach fallen lässt.

Hab ja nix gegen E-Bikes (meistens) , aber warum nur noch?
Soll´s demnächst im Weltcup auch mit E-Bikes gehen?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (8. August 2017)

Wie schon erwähnt, wird´s andere Farbe geben. 

Auch wenn E-biken für mich ja bekanntlich (noch) nichts ist, so kann das neue RC+ tatsächlich was für meine liebste sein.


----------



## Kiefer (9. August 2017)

2018.....

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/08...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## Orakel (9. August 2017)

Wenn das die ganze Modellpalette für nur mit reiner Muskelkraft betriebene Bikes sind  auweia.
Recht dünn


----------



## at021971 (9. August 2017)

Warten wir es mal ab. Wenn das tatsächlich die ganze 2018er Modelpalette darstellen würde, käme dieses aber auch dem Ende von Rotwild als ernst- und namhafter Bike bzw. Mountainbike Entwickler und Hersteller gleich. Dann könne sie es gleich bleiben lassen und sich nur noch auf eBikes konzentrieren.

Das Besondere, aber auch Polarisierende, was Rotwild seit der Gründung immer ausgezeichnet und sorgsam gepflegt hat, verkommt scheinbar eh immer mehr zu einem nur noch faden Abziehbild früherer Tage. Wobei die Bikes 2016er, 2017er und 2018er Bikes durchaus nicht unhübsch sind, dabei aber leider immer mehr das Rotwildtypische vermissen lassen sind.  

Thomas


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. August 2017)

Ich finde das auch ziemlich enttäuschend, das *R.X2 Limited* sieht noch ganz ok aus, den Rest kannst aus meiner Sicht komplett in die Tonne hauen. Sowas wie langhubige Enduros, Freerider und Downhiller in schicker Optik bietet Rotwild gar nicht mehr an?
Das ist hoffentlich wirklich nur ein Ausschnitt der 2018er Modelle.

Rotwild hatte 2009 und 2010 aber schonmal ein paar dunkle Jahre (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes mit den komischen schwarzen Rahmen und hellem Logo) und wurde dann ab 2011 wieder deutlich besser. Die Hoffnung stirbt daher noch nicht


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2017)

Jungs, lasst uns doch über Frauen reden.
Rotwild wird den Markt schon ausgiebeig analysiert haben bevor man sich so entschieden hat, denkt ihr nicht auch?

Mir gefällt auch micht alles was dort gemacht wird, aber wenn die Nachfrage zu gering ist.....

Könnte doch auch sein, dass mal wieder was kommt?
Dafür muss das Marketing aber erst unseren Kaufwillen herstellen.


----------



## Orakel (10. August 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Jungs, lasst uns doch über Frauen reden.
> Rotwild wird den Markt schon ausgiebeig analysiert haben bevor man sich so entschieden hat, denkt ihr nicht auch?
> 
> Mir gefällt auch micht alles was dort gemacht wird, aber wenn die Nachfrage zu gering ist.....
> ...


Du meinst den Habenwollen Reflex auslösen


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2017)

Orakel schrieb:


> Du meinst den Habenwollen Reflex auslösen


Ja genau- so läuft das heute nun mal.
Allerdings habe ich aufgrund der schnelllebigen Standards eine Blockade...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. August 2017)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch ziemlich enttäuschend, das *R.X2 Limited* sieht noch ganz ok aus, den Rest kannst aus meiner Sicht komplett in die Tonne hauen. Sowas wie langhubige Enduros, Freerider und Downhiller in schicker Optik bietet Rotwild gar nicht mehr an?
> Das ist hoffentlich wirklich nur ein Ausschnitt der 2018er Modelle.
> 
> Rotwild hatte 2009 und 2010 aber schonmal ein paar dunkle Jahre (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes mit den komischen schwarzen Rahmen und hellem Logo) und wurde dann ab 2011 wieder deutlich besser. Die Hoffnung stirbt daher noch nicht



Da hast du sicher Recht, und ich hoffe auch natürlich auf Besserung.
Leider habe ich in anderen Warenbereichen, einige mal erleben dürfen, dass eine Betriebssteuerung über Marketing und / oder Controlling, zumeist gefloppt ist.
Da ist eine Vertriebsseitige Steuerung (zumeist) besser.

*An der Front wird gekämpft.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (10. August 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Jungs, lasst uns doch über Frauen reden.
> Rotwild wird den Markt schon ausgiebeig analysiert haben bevor man sich so entschieden hat, denkt ihr nicht auch?
> 
> Mir gefällt auch micht alles was dort gemacht wird, aber wenn die Nachfrage zu gering ist.....
> ...



Gebe Dir recht, ich selbst habe damals einen C1 FS und in der freien Wildbahn habe ich noch keine einzige C-Modelle gesehen, immer nur X1/2 oder E1 bzw. G1 , erst gestern einen Q1 (jedoch in der City).

Rotwild wird schon analysiert haben - es wird halt produziert wo am meistens Umsatz gemacht wird, so ist momentan nun mal die Carbon-Versionen und die E-Bikes.

Vielleicht soll man mehr mit jetzigem Rotwild im Wald / in den Bergen fahren - anstatt am Rechner / Smartphones die Neuheiten zu glotzen. Garantiert wird es auf Trails spaßig sein - egal ob mit 2011er Modelle oder 2014er oder 2016er - von mir aus auch 2018er .


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2017)

Warum springt keine auf ,einen Vorschlag "Frauen" an?


----------



## Maledivo (10. August 2017)

Frauen? Was ist das? Neues Standard?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Frauen? Was ist das? Neues Standard?


Nein, Standards sind unterschiedlich- Frauen hingegen alle gleich.....


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. August 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nein, Standards sind unterschiedlich- Frauen hingegen alle gleich.....



Uiuiui, na das sag mal ner Frau.


----------



## Maledivo (10. August 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Uiuiui, na das sag mal ner Frau.



nicht einer Frau, sondern seine Frau, ... .


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. August 2017)

Na ich wollte ihn doch nicht direkt ins Verderben schicken.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2017)

Ahhh, ich sehe die Sache kommt ins Rollen....


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. August 2017)

Stimmt.
Meine Holde soll ja auch ein Rotwild bekommen (E-Bike).
Von daher würde ich es schon begrüßen, wenn die Rotwild-Jungs sich das Thema Lady-Bikes (oder Lady-Geometrie) mehr annehmen würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2017)

Scheiße, Eigentor....
Das X1 meiner besseren Hälfte hat mich zu Rotwild gebracht.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. August 2017)

Na dann mal besser nicht meckern.


----------



## JoDeCologne (10. August 2017)

..über Frauen brauch ich hier nicht zu diskutieren..die gefallen mir und  Reiz ergibt sich von allein


..ganz im Gegensatz zum Hersteller, der dem Forum seinen Namen gibt .. seit dem X1 16" hat mich da nix mehr angemacht. Sollen die sich auf Elektro zurückziehen oder Autoteile bauen.. gibt ja noch einige junge deutsche Bikeschmieden, die frischen Wind ins Höschen blasen. ..solange Trail ich mit dem alten Q oder bretter mit dem ollen E


----------



## TAL (13. August 2017)

at021971 schrieb:


> Dann könne sie es gleich bleiben lassen und sich nur noch auf eBikes konzentrieren.


 
Wenn man sich deren Social-Media-Auftritte so anschaut, scheint mir das beinahe nicht mal so fernliegend. Nahezu jeder Beitrag betrifft das Thema e-Bikes.

Ich persönlich sehe e-Bikes auch nicht als Weiterentwicklung des klassischen Mountainbikes. Für mich ist das eher ein Ausfluss der Trends aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt, dass irgendwie alles und jedes Teil elektrisch werden soll und muss. Für mich derzeit keine Alternative, Halbwertzeit der Akkus, Verfügbarkeit selbiger in Zukunft, sowie der höhere Antriebs-Verschleiß und damit auch höhere Wartungskosten lassen mich, neben den ökologischen Fragen (Akkuproduktion und Energieverbrauch), derzeit definitiv davon Abstand nehmen, unabhängig mal von Kosten und Gewicht.

Von daher hoffe auch ich, dass sich der Fokus von Rotwild nicht ausschließlich zu den e-Bikes verirrt.

Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. August 2017)

Wie das mit der Elektrifizierung unserer Gesellschaft laufen soll ist mehr als fragwürdig. Und damit natürlich auch die E-Bike-Bewegung.
Einfach mal überlegen:
Keiner will mehr Atomstrom oder Braunkohletagebau. Windräder möchte auch keiner vor der Haustüre haben und Wassersperrwerke sind ökologisch nicht erwünscht.
Aber:
Alles soll elektrisch werden. Autos, LKW, Züge, Fahrräder, etc. 

Wie soll das passen?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. August 2017)

Heute vor der Haustür rein mechanisch die Beine brennen lassen. Tut ohne Unterstützung richtig weh und das ist gut so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (14. August 2017)

Damit gehörst Du zu einer langsam aber sicher aussterbenden Spezies. Es ist erschreckend wie viele eBikes auch schon von sehr jungen Motoristis auf den Trails bewegt werden.   

Thomas


----------



## Groudon (14. August 2017)

at021971 schrieb:


> Damit gehörst Du zu einer langsam aber sicher aussterbenden Spezies. Es ist erschreckend wie viele eBikes auch schon von sehr jungen Motoristis auf den Trails bewegt werden.
> 
> Thomas



Bei uns in Sachsen sehe ich das noch nicht. Hier sind die meisten Leute im Wald auf normalen Rädern unterwegs. In der Stadt fahren dagegen viele mit dem E-Rad. Ich finde das dort positiv, da ich das Gefühl habe, dass ältere Bürger öfters das Rad statt das Auto nehmen. =)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. August 2017)

Bin auch schon elektrisch unterwegs gewesen. Brennt genauso, man ist nur schneller.

Finde die Dinger schon toll.

Alles zu seiner Zeit. Noch komme ich die Berge ohne Unterstützung hoch, wenn auch nicht mehr ganz so schnell.


----------



## at021971 (15. August 2017)

Probegefahren bin ich auch schon mal eins, dass wir für die Frau meines Freundes im Urlaub geliehen hatten, damit sie nicht gleich den Spaß verliert, wenn sie mit uns unterwegs ist. Und es ist beeindruckend wie einfach es damit geht. Aber abgewinnen kann ich diesen Bikes aktuell nichts, weil sie absolut konträr zu dem stehen, warum ich bike. Es geht mir um Sport und darum aus eigener Kraft etwas zu schaffen. Hoch wie weit. Und es geht auch darum, dass es dabei einer Anstrengung bedarf und nicht möglichst leicht und einfach ist. Dabei sind Jugendliche und junge Leute auf eBikes einfach ein fataler Trend.  

Thomas


----------



## Chris-Lange (15. August 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Jungs, lasst uns doch über Frauen reden.
> Rotwild wird den Markt schon ausgiebeig analysiert haben bevor man sich so entschieden hat, denkt ihr nicht auch?



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Solche Modellpalettenpflege kenne ich von Firmen die sich rein darauf konzentrieren Gewinn zu maximieren. Das ist meist der Anfang vom Untergang.

Ich vermute, dass an einem C1 oder ähnlichem nicht soviel Geld verdient wird wie an einem E-Bike und man hat seine Fertigungsresourcen ja nicht unendlich zu Verfügung. Positiver Nebeneffekt der schmalen Modellpalette ist meist das verringern der Belegschaft. Gewinnmaximierung, Ausgaben runter und das Managergehalt fürs kommende Jahr inklusive Boni gesichert. Wen interessiert es denn da noch wo die Firma in 5 Jahren steht? 

Bei der Modellpaletten Entwicklung werde ich wohl ebenfalls den Hersteller wechseln müssen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. August 2017)

Totgesagte leben länger.

Jedes Unternehmen ist darauf ausgerichtet Gewinn zu erwirtschaften. Von der Hand in den Mund kann niemand leben. Daher ist es völlig normal sich der Produkte zu entledigen die nichts bringen. Eine zu hohe Fertigungstiefe bindet unnötig Kapazitäten und Lagerflächen.

Wer frühzeitig offen ist für neue Märkte, sichert sich seine Position. Firmen die von Ewiggestrigen geführt werden verschwinden irgendwann vom Markt.

Auch ein E-Bike kann sehr anstrengend sein. Einfach feste in die Pedale treten bis Dir schwarz vor den Augen wird. Bist einfach nur schneller auf dem Berg.

Unseren Frauen hatten wir am Gardasee E-Bikes gemietet. Sie konnten den ganzen Tag die langen Anstiege mit uns gemeinsam hochfahren und hatten dadurch Spaß an den Touren. Ansonsten wäre eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt undenkbar.

Wer mal mit einem langhubigen E-Bike einen vorblockten Anstieg hochgefahren ist wird lange brauchen bis das Grinsen aus dem Gesicht gewichen ist. Einfach mal probieren und offen sein für neue Technik.

Ältere Menschen werden nicht zu Trailfegern nur weil sie sich ein E-Bike gekauft haben. Die wollen genauso wie wir raus in die Natur und die Landschaft genießen.


----------



## JoDeCologne (15. August 2017)

Scheinbar extreme Modellpolitik, aber..glaube eher ROTWILD hatte sich für so ein 20Mann-Team über Jahre hin in eher zu viele Modelle diversifiziert.

G E X X2 Q Cfs C Rfs R T S .. E+ Q+ C+ T+

Irgendwann, ist man überfordert, die maginalen Unterschiede der Klassen, noch zu sehen oder es marketingtechnisch vermittelt zu bekommen. Schließlich können die Bikes immer mehr, selbst mit nun weniger Federweg. Da ersetzt ein E1 und X2 halt das frühere komplette Superenduro175-Enduro160-Am150-Touren140/120-Sortiment. Das R2 gibt es dann (noch) um das RaceTeam auszustatten..

Ansonst werden wohl alle Ressourcen im Unternehmen auf E-Bike ausgerichtet und die passend alternde WerbeIkone R.Schleyer auch gleich mit..

..mal sehen wann in Zukunft ROTWILD+ das letzte muskelbetriebene Bike aus der Palette nimmt ? Preispolitisch bin ich leider jetzt schon auf alle Zeiten aus der Zielgruppe raus...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. August 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Aber:
> Alles soll elektrisch werden. Autos, LKW, Züge, Fahrräder, etc.
> 
> Wie soll das passen?



Zwar OT, aber ein wichtiges Thema und deshalb hier ein sehr empfehlenswerter Artikel, der mit einigen Halbwahrheiten bezüglich Elektromobilität, Öko-Bilanz und dem benötigten Strom aufräumt:
http://www.wiwo.de/unternehmen/auto...weltluege-elektroauto-von-wegen/20178504.html

Zum Thema:
Ich hätte gar nichts gegen einen elektrischen Downhiller von Rotwild, wenn der Preis für diese noch relativ junge (und bei weitem noch nicht ausgereifte) Technologie nicht so absurd wäre.
Eine klare Strategie kann ich in der aktuellen Modellpalette allerdings nicht erkennen, da wäre ein Statement wünschenswert, welche Ziele man neben der Gewinnmaximierung überhaupt noch verfolgt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. August 2017)

Ich sehe in der E-Mobilität nur die Forderung der Stromkonzerne, die Mrd. hier im Land mit dem Energieträger "Strom" zu generieren. Es geht überhaupt nicht um die Umwelt. Durch die immer schärferen Anforderungen der Gesetzgeber wird die Technik/Industrie in die Enge getrieben. Freiwillig wird kein Kunde auf die neue Technik umsteigen. Also wird der Verbrennungsmotor mit Gewalt kaputt geredet. Die jetzigen Diskussionen sind nur als Vorbereitung des Kunden zu sehen. Das Thema muss nur lange genug gepredigt werden bis jeder an die angeblichen Vorteile glaubt. Da kommt ganz mächtig was auf uns zu.

Beim Thema "Elektrobike" steht der Industrie ein wahnsinniger Wachstumsmarkt bevor. Die bisherige Technik ist ausgelutscht und das immer wieder angepriesene und pauschale "besser", "leichter", "steifer", "schneller" lässt sich nicht mehr glaubwürdig vermarkten.

Die Sahne wird dort abgeschöpft wo sich Märkte ergeben. Ob der einzelne Kunde mit der Technik konform geht interessiert niemanden.

Es fallen konventionell denkende Kunden weg, dafür werden neue Kundenkreise erschlossen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. August 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> Bin derzeit in die Entwicklung eines sehr schnellen und rein elektrisch angetriebenen Wagens eingebunden. Auch wenn mein Part nicht der Bereich Akku/Antrieb ist, so sehe ich in der E-Mobilität nur die Forderung der Stromkonzerne, die Mrd. hier im Land mit dem Energieträger "Strom" zu generieren. Es geht überhaupt nicht um die Umwelt.



Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber genau diese Einstellung deutscher Ingenieure hat dazu geführt, dass Deutschland bereits heute von China und den USA hoffnungslos technologisch abgehängt wurde.
Der Siegeszug der Elektromobilität auf breiter Basis ist vor allem der talentierten Mannschaft von Tesla zu verdanken, die von ihrer Vision angetrieben, spätestens mit dem Model 3 bewiesen haben, dass es technisch möglich ist ein in jeder Hinsicht überlegenes Auto mit wirklich sauberem Antrieb zu einem konkurrenzfähigen Preis herzustellen.
Mit den Stromkonzernen oder der Politik hat das herzlich wenig zu tun, die deutsche Politik ist doch nur Handlanger der vier großen Autokonzerne. Und wenn zukünftig viele Eigenheimbesitzer ihr Auto (und ihren Rotwild-Downhiller) per Solaranlage und Speicherakku versorgen und die E-Auto-Besitzer generell mehr Wert auf Ökostrom legen, dann sind die Stromkonzerne mit ihrem Fokus auf klassischer Stromerzeugung eher als Verlierer anzusehen.

Schau dir das Video bitte mal unvoreingenommen an, vielleicht findest du dich da wieder und änderst deine Meinung zumindest in Teilbereichen, aufgrund der klaren Faktenlage und nicht aufgrund von Halbwahrheiten, die leider auf beiden Seiten gerne verbreitet werden:







> Durch die immer schärferen Anforderungen der Gesetzgeber wird die Technik/Industrie in die Enge getrieben. Freiwillig wird kein Kunde auf die neue Technik umsteigen. Also wird der Verbrennungsmotor mit Gewalt kaputt geredet.



Bisher haben die Auto-Hersteller die gesetzlichen Anforderungen entweder gänzlich ignoriert oder per Manipulation versucht zu umgehen. Ich sehe aktuell, trotz des Diesel-Skandals und der Aufdeckung des Kartells, nicht, dass sich an der Denke etwas ändert. Noch immer ist die Gewinnmaximierung wichtiger als die Gesundheit der Stadtbewohner (z.B. "Umweltprämie" für Fahrzeuge, die ebenfalls weit über den Grenzwerten liegen).
Zum Thema Umstieg auf die neue Technik hat der Audi-Manager Stefan Niemand es sehr treffend formuliert:
„Wer einmal elektrisch gefahren ist, der ist für alle Zeiten für den Verbrenner verloren.“


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. August 2017)

Tesla wird gerne als Referenz genommen. Das ist alles weitaus komplexer als es auf den ersten Blick erscheint. Ist am wenigsten der Antrieb /Akkutechnik an sich. Die Deutschen sind nicht doofer und nicht schlauer als die anderen.

Schweift jetzt aber ab.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. August 2017)

Klar ist es ein komplexes Thema und viele Dinge noch unklar, das würde ich niemals bestreiten. Aber dann einfach zu unterstellen dass es bei dem ganzen Thema gar nicht um die Umwelt (und Gesundheit der Stadtbewohner) geht und freiwillig kein Kunde auf die neue Technik umsteigen würde, das kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Mir macht es große Sorge, dass diese Zukunftstechnologie im Umfeld der Automobilindustrie oft nicht unvoreingenommen und nicht auf Basis der aktuellsten Faktenlage betrachtet wird.

Aber jetzt wieder etwas themenbezogener:
Wir haben gestern in den Chiemgauer Alpen unsere Hardtails eine steile Asphaltrampe hochgeschoben und vorbei kommende Wanderer meinten nur "Wenigstens kein E-Bike".
Ich habe dann nur geantwortet, dass ich jetzt nichts dagegen hätte einen Elektromotor zu haben 

Die eine oder andere Alm bietet bereits Ladesäulen für E-Bikes an, so schnell passiert der Wandel und da die weit überwiegende Mehrheit dieser Klientel sowieso nie und nimmer anspruchsvolle Natur-Trails blockiert, wüsste ich auch nicht warum man sich nicht für die Hüttenwirte und deren Umsatzsteigerung freuen sollte. Mir fällt jedenfalls kein sinnvolles Argument gegen den 08/15-E-Biker ein, der eh fast ausschließlich auf den für die Bewirtschaftung der Hütten angelegten Forststraßen unterwegs ist. Da sind die Herren Vogelschützer, die gerne im Diesel-SUV vorfahren, schon eher ein Thema für eine im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes stinkende Doppelmoral.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. August 2017)

"Stinkende Doppelmoral" ist genau der Begriff.

Wir denken nur regional ( Deutschlandweit, evtl. noch Europaweit ). Was im Rest der Welt los ist interessiert uns nicht. Wir machen uns hier über die Umwelt endlos Gedanken. Was in China, Russland, Afrika, Südamerika, Balkanstaaten, auf den Ozeanen usw. abgeht ist für uns aus den Augen und aus dem Sinn.

Ganz zu schweigen wie unsere Umwelt durch die vielen Rohstoffkriege zerstört wird. Da mischen wir übrigens kräftig mit und hier im Land wird der Moralapostel gespielt.

Ich war schon mal längere Zeit in Shanghai mit einem Spitzenwert der Feinstaubbelastung nach PM2.5 von 650 µg/m³. Wer das noch nicht mitgemacht hat weiß gar nicht was schlechte Luft ist. Und mal kurz vor die Tür gehen und frische Luft schnappen.....geht nicht.

Hab in der ganzen Welt schon genug gesehen. Wir sollten nicht glauben mit unserem kleinen Land die Welt verbessern zu können. Selbst wenn einer damit anfangen muss, die Entwicklungs- und Schwellenländer interessiert das überhaupt nicht. Wo sind all die Jahre unsere alten Autos gelandet? Da haben unsere Händler auch kräftig daran verdient sie ins Ausland zu schaffen weil sich dort niemand für Umweltstandards interessiert.

E-Mobilität der Automobilbranche und E-Mobilität der Bikebranche sehe ich völlig getrennt.

Wäre schön wenn viele der täglichen Besorgungen und Fahrten zur Arbeit in Zukunft mit dem Bike erledigt würden.

Dass ROTWILD mehr auf E-Bikes setzt finde ich persönlich konsequent und richtig.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. August 2017)

Da hast du völlig recht, ein Auto zu fahren ist grundsätzlich nie eine umweltfreundliche oder gar saubere Sache! Und wenn es mit dem klassischen Radl nicht geht, das Pedelec erschließt einem sehr viel größeren Bevölkerungskreis die Möglichkeit entspannt und ressourcenschonend ins Büro zu kommen 

Immer wieder gut:





Jetzt müsste nur noch die passende (und vergleichweise günstige) Infrastruktur geschaffen werden, aber auch da ist Deutschland leider nicht sehr fortschrittlich.


----------



## Orakel (15. August 2017)

Ich vermute, dass an einem C1 oder ähnlichem nicht soviel Geld verdient wird wie an einem E-Bike und man hat seine Fertigungsresourcen ja nicht unendlich zu Verfügung. Positiver Nebeneffekt der schmalen Modellpalette ist meist das verringern der Belegschaft. Gewinnmaximierung, Ausgaben runter und das Managergehalt fürs kommende Jahr inklusive Boni gesichert. Wen interessiert es denn da noch wo die Firma in 5 Jahren steht?

Bei der Modellpaletten Entwicklung werde ich wohl ebenfalls den Hersteller wechseln müssen.[/QUOTE]
*Jetzt warte mal noch 2 Wochen, dann ist die EB und wir wissen alle mehr *


----------



## Chris-Lange (16. August 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> Totgesagte leben länger.
> 
> Jedes Unternehmen ist darauf ausgerichtet Gewinn zu erwirtschaften. Von der Hand in den Mund kann niemand leben. Daher ist es völlig normal sich der Produkte zu entledigen die nichts bringen. Eine zu hohe Fertigungstiefe bindet unnötig Kapazitäten und Lagerflächen.
> 
> ...





Gerade Firmen die sich Ihren Wurzeln bewußt sind und diese nicht sterben lassen machen heute Rekord Gewinne (siehe Porsche 911).

Rotwild hat ohne E-Bikes viele Jahre verdient, existiert und expandiert. Auf mich wirkt es als ob man den Hals nicht mehr voll genug bekommt.

Gerne kann man neue Märkte angehen, dafür die Wurzeln zu verleugnen hat noch keiner Firma (meines Erachtens) gut getan.


----------



## dopero (16. August 2017)

Kannst ja mal zu Deinem Händler gehen und fragen wie viele Rotwild Bikes ohne Motor er dieses Jahr verkauft hat. Bei meinem hält sich das stark in Grenzen. Dafür sind die Pedelecs quasi wie geschnitten Brot weggegangen.
Man kann wohl keiner Firma böse sein wenn Sie Produkte, die vom Kunden nicht gekauft werden, aus dem Programm nimmt. Genau hier hinkt der Vergleich mit dem 911, der hat sich immer gut verkauft.


----------



## Chris-Lange (16. August 2017)

Komisch, mein Händler führt nicht ein E-Bike. Es gibt wohl Unterschiede zwischen Bikemaxx und Händler die Bike Leidenschaft leben.

Der Porsche vergleich hinkt meines Erachtens nicht. 911er sind schon lange nicht mehr das Hauptgeschäft. Porsche hat sich lediglich eine Tradition erhalten, die meines Erachtens unter anderem für den Erfolg der SUV und Limousinen Sparte gesorgt hat.

Würde das C1 zb weiter existieren, wäre dessen Zugang und das Interesse an anderen Produkten der Firma tendenziell gesteigert anstatt sich auf das aktuell augenscheinliche Kunschaftsniveau zu versteifen. Zumindest in meinem Verständnis.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. August 2017)

ROTWILD ist nicht deren Hauptgeschäft, das ist eher ein kleines Standbein von Dreien. Die GF sind große Jungs die sicherlich wissen was sie machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. August 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> ROTWILD ist nicht deren Hauptgeschäft, das ist eher ein kleines Standbein von Dreien. Die GF sind große Jungs die sicherlich wissen was sie machen.



Na das hoffe ich für die Jungs. 
Frag mal die Jungs bei Rügenwalder-Wurst. Vor einem guten Jahr noch waren die "Marketing-gesteuert" der Meinung, dass vegetarische "Fleischersatzprodukte" die Zukunft des Unternehmens sind. 
Inzwischen ist der große Neubau gestoppt, rund die Hälfte der neu eingeführten fleischlosen Produkte wieder raus aus dem Sortiment, und nun wird krampfhaft wieder BIO, aber aus richtigem Fleisch beworben. 

So viel zu Marketing-Steuerung


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. August 2017)

Cool, dann gibt es jetzt ein paar Elektrorädchen und ab dem nächsten Jahr wieder richtige Bikes


----------



## JoDeCologne (17. August 2017)

..zurück zu alten Dingen!?

Weiß wer, wie Rotwild aus der Fox 34 die letzen 10mm für die 170mm im E1 herausgeholt hat?
Speziell customized Gabelschaft oder evtl durch einen flacheren Endanschlag. Die Gabel gibt es sonst nur bis 160mm.

(bitte keine Antwort, ob ich die 10mm überhaupt merke. ..nein aber wills wissen...da ne 140er wachsen soll ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. August 2017)

Aus welchem Baujahr?


----------



## JoDeCologne (17. August 2017)

Fox 34 Float Factory
2016/2017


----------



## Orakel (18. August 2017)

aktuell gesehen
https://shop.rotwild.de/testbikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. August 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Fox 34 Float Factory
> 2016/2017



Das dürfte über den Luftkolben erfolgen. 
Mit etwas Glück gibt die Kolbenstange der Dämpferkartusche das noch her.

Ich habe eine 32er Talas auf 165mm hochgejubelt, Dämpfungsseite hat das mit gemacht.


----------



## JoDeCologne (19. August 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das dürfte über den Luftkolben erfolgen.
> Mit etwas Glück gibt die Kolbenstange der Dämpferkartusche das noch her.
> 
> Ich habe eine 32er Talas auf 165mm hochgejubelt, Dämpfungsseite hat das mit gemacht.


..bei der Talas hast du einfach den Endanschlagsgummi (ShuttleBumper) gekürzt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. August 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..bei der Talas hast du einfach den Endanschlagsgummi (ShuttleBumper) gekürzt?


Nein.
Die Kartusche ist mit einer 34er gekreuzt. 
Nebeneffekt - sie hat jetzt auch eine HV Luftkammer.


----------



## Maledivo (19. August 2017)

Nun wird Zeit wieder Bikebilder zu sehen, ...




 
wußte zwar dass E1 gut klettert - aber so habe ich mir nicht gedacht ...


----------



## Andi_72 (19. August 2017)

...schöne Abfahrt! 
In die Ecke strample ich morgen auch wieder


----------



## Maledivo (19. August 2017)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> ...schöne Abfahrt!
> In die Ecke strample ich morgen auch wieder



Cool - vielleicht sieht man morgen, fahre mit meiner Schwägerin an der Gegend - muss ihretwegen langsamer angehen 

Aber der Trip heute mit 3 Canyon´s Biker (Strive) war cool! Besonders am BigBamboo ! Ich glaube sie fahren am Montag zum Schaltwerk E1´s kaufen !


----------



## TAL (19. August 2017)

Nabend zusammen,

weiß jemand, mit welchem Anzugsmoment die Schrauben der Dämpferaufnahmen an nem 14er E1 angezogen werden sollen? Ich mach das meist nach Gefühl, hier würd ich dann doch lieber nen Drehmo zur Hand nehmen.

Danke und Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Maledivo (19. August 2017)

TAL schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> weiß jemand, mit welchem Anzugsmoment die Schrauben der Dämpferaufnahmen an nem 14er E1 angezogen werden sollen? Ich mach das meist nach Gefühl, hier würd ich dann doch lieber nen Drehmo zur Hand nehmen.
> 
> ...



10 NM (bis 12 NM)


----------



## at021971 (19. August 2017)

Dürfte sich nichts geändert haben. Zumindest gibt es keine neueren Anleitungen mit diesen Angaben. Die 10 NM zur Montage des Dämpfers hatten auch schon vorherige Jahrgänge wie mein R.GT1 FS von 2009 und meine R.R2 FS von 2010 und 2012. 

https://www.rotwild.de/fileadmin/Redaktion/montageanleitungen/mtb-xm-linkage_2010_de.pdf

Thomas


----------



## JoDeCologne (20. August 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nein.
> Die Kartusche ist mit einer 34er gekreuzt.
> Nebeneffekt - sie hat jetzt auch eine HV Luftkammer.


 Mut zu Außergewöhnlichem
- .. verstehe ich nicht, aber klingt interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAL (20. August 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> 10 NM (bis 12 NM)





at021971 schrieb:


> Dürfte sich nichts geändert haben. Zumindest gibt es keine neueren Anleitungen mit diesen Angaben. Die 10 NM zur Montage des Dämpfers hatten auch schon vorherige Jahrgänge wie mein R.GT1 FS von 2009 und meine R.R2 FS von 2010 und 2012.
> 
> https://www.rotwild.de/fileadmin/Redaktion/montageanleitungen/mtb-xm-linkage_2010_de.pdf
> 
> Thomas


 
Danke euch für eure Tipps. Jetzt hab ich nur noch das Problem, dass ich die Dämpferbuchsen vom neuen Dämpfer (Fox Float X Evol) nicht richtig eingebaut bekomme. Hat die schon mal wer selbst gewechselt? Mir wurde gesagt, dass man kein spezielles Werkzeug braucht. Aber ich komme nicht weiter, die Aluminium-Buchse bekomme ich nicht ganz durchgeschoben. Gibts da etwa irgendwelche Kniffe, bin am verzweifeln, irgendwie.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## JoDeCologne (20. August 2017)

TAL schrieb:


> Danke euch für eure Tipps. Jetzt hab ich nur noch das Problem, dass ich die Dämpferbuchsen vom neuen Dämpfer (Fox Float X Evol) nicht richtig eingebaut bekomme. Hat die schon mal wer selbst gewechselt? Mir wurde gesagt, dass man kein spezielles Werkzeug braucht. Aber ich komme nicht weiter, die Aluminium-Buchse bekomme ich nicht ganz durchgeschoben. Gibts da etwa irgendwelche Kniffe, bin am verzweifeln, irgendwie.
> 
> Gruß,
> Thomas


..die Kunstoffgleitlager kann man mit etwas Fett (ich hab weißes Galli genommen) per Hand eindrücken.

Bei mir waren die Metallachsen im Gleitlager bisher auch immer zu eng und ließen sich nur schwer bewegen. (Hinten egal, da Kugellager am Rahmen) - vorn hab ich mit sehr feinem Schmirgelpapier nass nachgeholfen ( Papier um Stift und nass vorsichtig ohne verkannten im eingebauten Kunstoffgleitlager gedreht, dabei immer zwischendurch Sitz der Buchsenachse getestet.)

Fand ich komisch, aber musste sein, da sonst nur Metallbuchse auf DämpferSchraube bewegt wurde...da hat im Gleitlager sonst nix "gegleitet". 

Ps. Evtl schleift sich das auch ein, wenn man Dämpferachse & Dämpferschraube so anknallt, dass sich nur was im Gleitlager bewegen kann

Psps. Natürlich Dämpferachse beim "einführen" nicht verkannten


----------



## TAL (20. August 2017)

Ich danke dir für deine schnelle Rückantwort. Also sollte ich das jetzt mal im Rahmen versuchen? So bewegt sich nämlich erstmal nix mehr.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## JoDeCologne (20. August 2017)

TAL schrieb:


> Ich danke dir für deine schnelle Rückantwort. Also sollte ich das jetzt mal im Rahmen versuchen? So bewegt sich nämlich erstmal nix mehr.
> 
> Gruß,
> Thomas


.. ich würde das mit Schmirgelpapier am Kunstoffgleitlager machen, bevor evtl DämpferSchraube und Buchsenachse sich einschleifen


----------



## TAL (20. August 2017)

Gut, da schau ich mal, ob ich die Alu-Achse noch einmal unbeschadet rausdrehen kann. Denn so kann ich ja nix mehr schmirgeln.

Danke dir.


Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. August 2017)

Ich würde an den Gleitlagern überhaupt nichts schmirgeln. 

Das ist eine Übergangspassung, die kann etwas stramm gehen. In einen Schraubstock mit guten Alubacken einspannen, rechts und links am Kragen der Buchse eine Abstützleiste anbringen und dann vorsichtig durchdrücken. Aber nicht mit Gewalt. Wenn Sie schon soweit gepasst hat dürfte der Rest kein Problem sein. Die Lager laufen sich noch ein, schmirgeln macht sie kaputt. 

Optimal wäre zum Abstützen eine Hülse die gegenüber dem Bolzen etwas Spiel hat. Dann würde der Kragen umlaufend gestützt.


----------



## Maledivo (20. August 2017)

Heute war im Canyon-Heimat mehr Rotwild unterwegs, ...

2 E1 mit Motor
1 G1
1 GT1

Und natürlich mein E1 .

E-Bikes scheint in Koblenz angekommen zu sein (Rotwild, Norco, Haibike).

Meine Schwägerin war auf Trails dabei und jetzt denkt sie über den Kauf eines X2 oder eines E1 nach (zum Glück ohne Motor ).


----------



## Maledivo (20. August 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich würde an den Gleitlagern überhaupt nichts schmirgeln.
> 
> Das ist eine Übergangspassung, die kann etwas stramm gehen. In einen Schraubstock mit guten Alubacken einspannen, rechts und links am Kragen der Buchse eine Abstützleiste anbringen und dann vorsichtig durchdrücken. Aber nicht mit Gewalt. Wenn Sie schon soweit gepasst hat dürfte der Rest kein Problem sein. Die Lager laufen sich noch ein, schmirgeln macht sie kaputt.
> 
> Optimal wäre zum Abstützen eine Hülse die gegenüber dem Bolzen etwas Spiel hat. Dann würde der Kragen umlaufend gestützt.



Habe ich auch bei dem Kumpel so machen lassen (Schraubstock mit Alubacken).


----------



## Maledivo (20. August 2017)

TAL schrieb:


> Danke euch für eure Tipps. Jetzt hab ich nur noch das Problem, dass ich die Dämpferbuchsen vom neuen Dämpfer (Fox Float X Evol) nicht richtig eingebaut bekomme. Hat die schon mal wer selbst gewechselt? Mir wurde gesagt, dass man kein spezielles Werkzeug braucht. Aber ich komme nicht weiter, die Aluminium-Buchse bekomme ich nicht ganz durchgeschoben. Gibts da etwa irgendwelche Kniffe, bin am verzweifeln, irgendwie.
> 
> Gruß,
> Thomas
> ...



Wenn kein Schraubstock vorhanden würde eine passende Schraube mit 2 Unterlegescheiben und 1 Mutter helfen, sowas ist in jedem Haushalt zu finden .
Vorsichtig und gleichmäßig befestigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (20. August 2017)

? Dass das mit schmirgeln nicht optimal ist, war klar, dass aber die Lager bei vielen so schwergängig sind, dass man gar mit Schraubstock 2 gleiten-sollende Teile verpresst, wundert mich dann doch. Welch Funktion hat ein Gleitlager dann noch?

Hatte nach nem Jahr Q1, vorn mal Dämpferbuchse gecheckt...immer noch fest..da hab ich geschmirgelt / poliert und nun gleitet es und bilde mir ein der Dämpfer spricht besser an..


----------



## TAL (20. August 2017)

Ach, ihr seid super. Dann schau ich mal, was ich in der Werkzeugkiste so finde (Schraubstock leider nicht). Ansonsten schau ich am Montag mal beim Freundlichen vorbei und lass die Buchsen fertig eindrücken.

Schönen Rest-Sonntag euch allen,
Thomas


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. August 2017)

Bei ungünstiger Toleranzpaarung kann es mal etwas klemmen. Toleranzausgleichskopplungen werden bei den Teilen leider nicht gemacht - wäre zu aufwändig.

Durch die kleinen Winkeldifferenzen fällt das gar nicht auf, auch wenn beim manuellen Bewegen Unterschiede festzustellen sind. Nach dem Einfahren gibt sich das komplett.

Außer es wäre aus Versehen ein Teil außerhalb der zulässigen Toleranzen


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. August 2017)

Die neuen weißen FOX Buchsen lassen sich immer von Hand in den Dämpfer setzen.
Falls die Dinger wirklich mal etwas zu stramm gehen sollten kann man doch einfach mit Schleifpapier AUF der AUßENSEITE was wegnehmen, die Gleitfläche bleibt dabei unbegrührt.

Fett und Öl mögen die die Kunststoffdinger nicht, kann gut gehen, kann aber auch in die Hose gehen.
Aber Wachsschmiermittel für die Kette geht auf jeden Fall- zieht auch nicht so den Dreck an.


----------



## Andybass (21. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Rotwild Bike und dachte vll. hat jemand ein paar Ideen oder kann etwas sinnvolles dazu beitragen.

Es geht um einen R G1 Rahmen, laut dem Verkäufer auch das Prototyp Model von dieser auf 25 Stück limitierten Serie von 2012.

Das Problem ist, dass auf der Bremsseite das Gelenk von der Schwinge zum Horst-Link sich bewegen lässt wie auf dem Foto zu sehen ist.
Das Lager hat in der Aufnahme zwar kein Spiel, man kann es aber ohne großen Kraftaufwand von Hand raus drücken, was auf der Schaltwerkseite nicht der Fall ist(da ist auch kein Spiel, 0).

Ich würde gerne wissen ob es heißt, dass die Lageraufnahme hier ausgeschlagen ist?
Bzw. was ich Tun kann, irgendwas „rein machen“ um das Spiel zu verringern, die Lageraufnahme versuchen zu stauchen etc.?


----------



## ottonormalo (22. August 2017)

Hallo wildes Volk,

habe seit kurzem Zulauf im Gehege zu verzeichnen. Mit Geburtsjahr 2009 gehört es wohl eher an den Anfang (Teil I) dieser Galerie, für einen KLEINen Knecht wie mich ist es aber weit mehr als ein Youngtimer.

Evtl. kann mir einer der wilden Ritter bei der Aufschlüsselung der Rahmennummer behilflich sein?

Modellbezeichnung-Ausführung-Jahr-Rahmengröße-Fortlaufende Nummerierung

Liege ich damit richtig? - Danke vorab!

Vorbehaltlich von notwendigen An- und Umbauten sowie einiger ergonomischer Anpassungen, präsentiert es sich schon kurz nach Zugang als gelungener Wurf:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (22. August 2017)

Das mit der Rahmennummer hast Du richtig entschlüsselt.

Thomas


----------



## JoDeCologne (23. August 2017)

ottonormalo schrieb:


> Hallo wildes Volk,
> 
> habe seit kurzem Zulauf im Gehege zu verzeichnen. Mit Geburtsjahr 2009 gehört es wohl eher an den Anfang (Teil I) dieser Galerie, für einen KLEINen Knecht wie mich ist es aber weit mehr als ein Youngtimer.
> 
> ...


Superschöner Rahmen mit Original Anbauteilen im seltenen Teamgrün mit dem 08/09 Irena noch Olympia&Weltmeisterschaften gewonnen hat...

..da hatte Rotwild auch noch tolle eigene Parts (oder war das umgebrandetes Syntace?) statt dem KrankBrüderKram


----------



## ottonormalo (23. August 2017)

@at021971 



at021971 schrieb:


> Das mit der Rahmennummer hast Du richtig entschlüsselt.
> 
> Thomas



Vielen Dank Ritter Thomas


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. August 2017)

Zuhause den Urlaub und die schönen Trails vor der Haustür genießen. Auf dem zweiten Bild geht's neben den Treppen hoch


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. August 2017)

Heute 2 Hirsche in freier Wildbahn angetroffen. Ohne unsere Hilfe wäre die Fahrt für die Kollegen nach den ersten Kilometern aufgrund von Gewichtseinsparungen zu Ende gewesen. Ohne Pumpe und Schlauch auf dem FFW zu Biken ist schon mutig. Hoffe Sie hatten noch viel Spaß


----------



## C_dale (28. August 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 633609 Heute vor der Haustür rein mechanisch die Beine brennen lassen. Tut ohne Unterstützung richtig weh und das ist gut so


Schönes Bike und Beine wie ein Reh: Nicht so zart, aber so behaart...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. August 2017)

Wer kaum noch Haare auf dem Kopf hat pflegt jedes einzelne an den Beinen


----------



## C_dale (28. August 2017)

Hi Gianty,guter Spruch!
So viel Rauhaardackel an den Beinen habe ich nicht, aber bei mir kommt das Knie oben auch schon etwas durch.


----------



## JoDeCologne (28. August 2017)

..ooops Rennradforum?

 ..lasst Waden- & Axelhaar und auch das Höschen im Trailwind flattern


----------



## loui-w (29. August 2017)

Am Wochenende mal dem Oldtimer durch den Wald gescheucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (31. August 2017)

die neuen Modelle sind auf der Hp zusehen.
Wie hier schon von einigen geschrieben, ist die Modellpalette ziemlich geschrumpft 
Für mich ist aktuell nichts dabei


----------



## pelue67 (31. August 2017)

Die setzten voll auf Elektro.   Damit bin ich raus. Keine Touren-Bikes mehr!?
Mein R.C1 FS wird demnächst wahscheinlich im Bikemarkt sein, wenn mein Hardtail fertig aufgebaut ist.

Schade, dass Rotwild die Wurzeln kappt. Wirtschaftlich vielleicht vernünftig. Aber damit ist die Marke für mich keine Option mehr.


----------



## at021971 (31. August 2017)

Tja, und das R.X2 FS als Frameset scheinbar nur in gold/schwarz. Die Vollcarbonversion ebenso. Die rote und blaue Version nur mit Aluhinterbau. Ich glaube das war es dann. Sehr überzeugende Argumentationshilfe sich mal bei anderen Herstellern umzuschauen. Ganz traurige Entwicklung....wenn sie ausschließlich in eBikes ihre Zukunft sehen, dann findet die nach 17 Jahren ohne mich statt!

Thomas


----------



## Kiefer (31. August 2017)

at021971 schrieb:


> Tja, und das R.X2 FS als Frameset scheinbar nur in gold/schwarz. Die Vollcarbonversion ebenso. Die rote und blaue Version nur mit Aluhinterbau. Ich glaube das war es dann. Sehr überzeugende Argumentationshilfe sich mal bei anderen Herstellern umzuschauen. Ganz traurige Entwicklung....wenn sie ausschließlich in eBikes ihre Zukunft sehen, dann findet die nach 17 Jahren ohne mich statt!
> 
> Thomas



Hallo Thomas

Modell 2017 keine Alternative ?
Du fährst Größe XL, da gibt's bestimmt noch was. 
Ich habe mich genau deswegen für ein 2017er X2 entschieden und der Preis was auch attraktiv.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (31. August 2017)

Klar, das werde ich mir auch noch einmal am Ende der Saison anschauen. Das R.X2 FS steht noch auf dem Einkaufszettel. Aber für die Zukunft sieht es mau aus, so sie nicht noch Bikes nachreichen, was es ja auch schon immer mal wieder gab. Das R.X2 FS gab es ja glaube ich auch noch nicht zur Eurobike 2016.

Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich für eine Marke wie Rotwild, die den Mountainsport Bikes aus Deutschland über mehr als 20 Jahre mitgeprägt haben, die augenscheinliche Entwicklung weg von Bikesport hin zur eMobilität, befremdlich. Wenn ich sehe, dass schon Kinder, Jugendliche und junge Erwachsene vorzugsweise zum eBike greifen, sehe ich eine fatale Entwicklung. Das endet in noch mehr Übergewichtigen...und davon haben wir schon heute mehr als genug.

Thomas


----------



## dopero (31. August 2017)

Das die Farbe an die jeweilige Ausstattung gebunden ist finde ich mal echt daneben.


----------



## at021971 (1. September 2017)

Und zudem beim R.X2 FS auch noch die Qualität des Rahmens. Das gab es bisher so nicht. Da waren über alle Ausführungen die Rahmen gleich. Nun bekommt man den Vollcarbonrahmen nur als Ultra oder Limited. Die anderen Modelle habe dann nur noch einen Alu Hinterbau.

Thomas


----------



## alfonsquack (1. September 2017)

ich war langjähriger Rotwild Fan ...hoffe die Chronologie stimmt;-) R.R1 FS, R.S2 (altes Modell), R.C1 FS, R.R2 FS (erstes Carbon FS), R.R2 FS (aktuell), R.X2 FX (altes), R.S2 (aktuelles), R.X2 FS...und bin das erste mal schwer enttäuscht.

Auf der Eurobike war Rotwild leider nicht vertreten (bei Schwalbe hab ich ein Rad erspäht zur Presentation der Reifen) und die "Neuigkeiten" auf der Homepage hauen mich auch nicht vom Hocker. Ich kann da meinen Vorschreibern nur folgen. Keine Neuigkeiten ausser im E-Bereich, komische Ausstattungspolitk auch das Aussehen ist nicht mehr Rotwild wie man es kennt. Die Sticker sind plump und folgen nicht der Rahmenform mit der sich Rotwild ja immer abgehoben hat - Schade, meiner Meinung nach ein Rückschritt. Wie seht ihr das?!?

Ich bin froh eins der letzten echten Rotwilds (R.X2 FS) zu besitzen, aktuell ist da nix mehr dabei für mich und wenn da nichts kommt wirds mit der Freundschaft schwierig.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. September 2017)

Bin auch froh das legendäre weiße E1 zu besitzen und noch ein G1 in RAW-Optik, beide natürlich in 26".
Der Nachfolger dieser Rahmen wird wohl etwas ganz anderes werden, aber letzteres ist eh noch wie neu und wird für mehrere weitere Jahre herhalten müssen 

Gegen den Trend zu E-Bikes habe ich persönlich nichts und als Stadtrad sind die Teile mittlerweile sogar halbwegs bezahlbar.

Aber ein R.G+ ULTRA 40, so geil es ohne jeden Zweifel ist, für 9000 Euro? 
Da kann ich lange bei Luca am Lago mit dem Shuttle fahren und habe dabei mehr Spaß als beim Hochkurbeln.
Den Betrag lege ich lieber bei Seite und investiere ihn in ein Upgrade für das elektrische Model 3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (1. September 2017)

Ein E+ Core für knappe 5700.- und dann nur eine SLX Bremse ist aber auch nicht toll.


P.S. das 17er G+ mit 40er Gabel bin ich schon, leider viel zu kurz, gefahren. Trotz des Preises überlegt man doch allen ernstes wie man das Geld zusammenbekommt, so viel Spaß macht das Gerät.


----------



## dopero (1. September 2017)

Um was für eine Bremse soll es sich bei der MAGURA MTR-21 handeln? Die scheint es laut Suchmaschine exklusiv im Programm von Rotwild zu geben. Muss wohl eine echte Wunderbremse sein mit brachialer Bremsleistung und extrem wenig Gewicht, sonst würde man sie ja nicht im gesamten Programm vom R.R2 Ultra bis zum E+ Ultra verbauen.


----------



## Orakel (1. September 2017)

dopero schrieb:


> Um was für eine Bremse soll es sich bei der MAGURA MTR-21 handeln? Die scheint es laut Suchmaschine exklusiv im Programm von Rotwild zu geben. Muss wohl eine echte Wunderbremse sein mit brachialer Bremsleistung und extrem wenig Gewicht, sonst würde man sie ja nicht im gesamten Programm vom R.R2 Ultra bis zum E+ Ultra verbauen.


Könnte mir vorstellen dass das Rotwild Logo in die Abdeckung des Bremskolbens (nicht diese Plastikabdeckung)gelasert ist.
Wie beim ersten X1 mit der Formulabremse, da war der Hirsch in die "Verschraubung" des Bremskolbens gelasert.


----------



## dopero (1. September 2017)

Das würde das R erklären, aber die 21 und die Anwendung vom XC bis Enduro ist seltsam.


----------



## Bensemer (1. September 2017)

Wenn aktuell nichts gefällt ist doch eigentlich auch nicht so schlimm. Die Räder im Keller haben ja kein MHD, einfach da mal draufgesetzt und krachen lassen statt zu jammern 


 

 

 

 

 


Ich bin heute ein paar neue Trails gefahren und wüsste teilweise nicht mal wo ich bin aber es hat richtig Spaß gemacht 

Mit Motor hätte ich mehr Trails in der selben Zeit 
Ok, Scherz. Das passiert mir nicht aber für meine Frau wäre das was feines, sie hatte mal ein C1+FS geliehen und war begeistert


----------



## Dirk Nennen (1. September 2017)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Wenn aktuell nichts gefällt ist doch eigentlich auch nicht so schlimm. Die Räder im Keller haben ja kein MHD, einfach da mal draufgesetzt und krachen lassen statt zu jammern
> Anhang anzeigen 639373 Anhang anzeigen 639374 Anhang anzeigen 639375 Anhang anzeigen 639376 Anhang anzeigen 639377 Anhang anzeigen 639378
> Ich bin heute ein paar neue Trails gefahren und wüsste teilweise nicht mal wo ich bin aber es hat richtig Spaß gemacht
> 
> ...



So sehe ich das auch im Moment. 
Auch wenn es für meine Liebste wohl demnächst ein 2018er C1+ geben wird, bleibt's bei mir erstmal beim 2014er E1 und 2015er C1.
Dann wird die Zukunft und das kommende Geld halt in "Tuningmaßnahmen" gesteckt. 

Fühlt sich ja dann auch immer wieder an wie ein neues Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (2. September 2017)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Mit Motor hätte ich mehr Trails in der selben Zeit
> Ok, Scherz. Das passiert mir nicht aber für meine Frau wäre das was feines, sie hatte mal ein C1+FS



Tja, dann teste mal ein E+ /G+... ich hatte heute in 1.50 Std. soviel Spass wie ansonsten mit einem ohne eAntrieb in mehr als 3 Std.




Und sich ziehen lassen sieht definitiv anders aus...
 

Wg. den umgestürzten Bäumen schick mir bitte per PM die genauen Standorte zu damit ich eine Info an den Forst mit der Bitte um Entfernung dieser weitergeben kann


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (2. September 2017)

Diese EBike Geseiere geht mir hier langsam auf den Sack.
Bitte ins EBike Forum umziehen.

Ride on ohne E
Chris


----------



## pelue67 (2. September 2017)

Ich freu mich jedenfalls jetzt, mein Stahl-HT zu konfigurieren und aufzubauen. Back to the roots sozusagen.

War schön mit Rotwild, aber die aktuelle Richtung entfernt sich total von dem, was mir am Fahrrad Spaß macht. Selber schrauben statt Inspektionstermin ausmachen und auf's neueste Software-Update des Wundermotors zu warten. Und die Akku-Thematik ist nun auch alles andere als umweltneutral.

Bin sicher, e-MTB macht Spaß. Aber entspricht nicht meiner Philosophie von alleine hoch und alleine runter mit wunderbar überschaubarer, beherrschbarer und nicht zuletzt bezahlbarer Technik.

Bin dann zum Herbst wohl mehr im Cotic-Forum unterwegs.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. September 2017)

pelue67 schrieb:


> Aber entspricht nicht meiner Philosophie von alleine hoch und alleine runter mit wunderbar überschaubarer, beherrschbarer und nicht zuletzt bezahlbarer Technik.



Entspricht auch nicht meiner Philosophie per Bergbahn oder Shuttle-Bus hoch und alleine runter


----------



## JoDeCologne (2. September 2017)

..hab nix gegen E und war auch beeindruckt was nen Girlie bei letzter Tour mit nem Speci Levo bergab gefahren ist; aber über nen 20-40cm Baumstamm oder ne Kante hupft & lupft man 22kg halt nicht so geschmeidig... und die Dinger fliegen einfach schlecht.
K.O. Kriterium


Wenn ich ohne Trainingsaufwand Power brauch, kann mir gerne jemand russische Webseiten empfehlen ( in meinem Alter sind Spätfolgen zu vernachlässigen)


----------



## nauker (3. September 2017)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Diese EBike Geseiere geht mir hier langsam auf den Sack.
> Bitte ins EBike Forum umziehen.
> 
> Ride on ohne E
> Chris



Mit Verlaub- der Kommentar passt m.E. nicht in den allg. Umgangston dieses Threads! Auch wenn E-Bike nicht meins ist, wird es doch zukünftig immer mehr Erfahrungen etlicher RotwildRitter damit geben (und die meisten haben ja auch ein NoEBike im Stall) - und gerade diesen Austausch untereinander empfinde ich in diesem Thread als durchaus interessant.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. September 2017)

Genau, hier geht es um den Austausch über unmotorisierte Zweiräder.
Was die motorisierten angeht, dafür gibt's sogar ein extra Forum

https://www.emtb-news.de/

Noch Fragen?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. September 2017)

Dachte immer hier geht es um ROTWILD Bikes und deren Anhänger. 

Egal ob CC, Marathon, Freeride, Downhill, elektrisch oder nicht elektrisch  - rasiert oder unrasiert.

Habe nirgends eine Vorgabe gelesen dass es sich nur um unmotorisierte ROTWILD handeln darf 

In diesem Sinne  locker bleiben.


----------



## Cannondaler1965 (4. September 2017)

Jetzt kopieren sie sogar schon Bulls.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rotwild-r2-2018-oder-bulls.853977/


----------



## Orakel (4. September 2017)

Das sagt Rotwild in ihrem Forum dazu 
https://www.rotwild.de/community-ne...18/?tx_f03forum_pi1[@widget_0][currentPage]=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottonormalo (4. September 2017)

Heute hat mein R.R2 #15917 seine ersten Streicheleinheiten erfahren...

...um des Ritters Arsch zu schmeicheln, erstmal einen passenden Sattel aufgelegt:



 

...und falls es den Ritter dürstet, eine Halterung für den heiligen Gral angebracht:


 

 ...da sich mein Rotwild beim ersten Ausritt den Hinterlauf verletzt hat, gleich noch ein wenig Hufpflege betrieben:

 

...da sich das Geläuf als Verletzungsanfällig erwiesen hat, lieber ein breiteres und stärkeres Eisen gewählt:


----------



## at021971 (4. September 2017)

Folgt man dem Wortlaut des Rotwild Statements im eignen Forum hat ADP also den Rahmen für ZEG/Bulls entwickelt und dann mangels eigener Verkaufszahlen in dem Segment sich dieser Entwicklung für das eigene Portfolio bedient. Mal sehen wann die nächsten Modelle diesem Prinzip folgen.

Sein wir aber mal ehrlich, viel haben sie diese Jahr nicht in die Entwicklung der MTBs ohne eMotor investiert. Beim R.X2 FS wurde als Neuerung bei den günstigeren Modellen der Carbon-Hauptrahmen aus dem letzten Modelljahr mit einem neuen Alu-Hinterbau kombiniert. Und beim R.E1 FS machten sie es genau andersherum. Da gibt es nun beim teuersten Modell einen neuen Carbon-Hinterbau zum Alu-Hauptrahmen aus dem letzten Modelljahr. Dazu noch das Hardtail auf Basis der Auftragsentwicklung für Bulls. Und fertig war die 2018er Modellpalette.

Thomas


----------



## Orakel (4. September 2017)

Ich bin immer noch perplex, wie man aus soviel sowenig machen kann.
Auf der anderen seite, vlt ist das die Ruhe vor dem "Sturm " das der Lutz Scheffer auslöst, wenn er dann mal Hand angelegt hat.
Wenn er nicht nur eBikes designet


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. September 2017)

Ob es gefällt oder nicht: Die Zukunft liegt im Bereich der E-Bikes. Selbst Ole schafft es nicht mehr die mittlerweile ausgereifte alte Technik neu in Worte zu fassen ohne dass es albern wird.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. September 2017)

Um das Thema mal wieder aus der depressiven Stimmung raus zu holen, denn es kann nunmal nicht jedes Jahr ein Rotwild-Jahr sein, das war 2008/9 schon so.

Nachdem @RockyRider66 immer von den Fox-36-Gabeln geschwärmt hat, ich seine Meinung bei Feder- und Dämpfungselementen sehr schätze und die Dinger kürzlich bei Bike-Components quasi verschenkt wurden, habe ich mir nun eine geholt und in mein G1 eingebaut.
Hintergrund war auch, dass ich nächstes Jahr mit einem Freund einen Freeride-Alpencross mit extrem vielen Bergab-Metern geplant habe, wo einerseits schweres Gerät notwendig ist, andererseits eine Doppelbrücke aber vom Gewicht und auch aufgrund mancher Bergbahn-Richtlinien (kein Transport von Downhiller) nicht so wirklich angebracht wäre. Die Fox 36 mit 180 mm Federweg wiegt ziemlich exakt 2 Kilo, was ein sensationelles Gewicht für eine derart robuste Freeride-Gabel darstellt.

Da meine Neugierde kaum zu bremsen war, habe ich die Gabel bereits für unseren Gardasee-Aufenthalt nächste Woche verbaut und werde sie dort ausführlich auf Herz und Nieren prüfen.
Das ist ein gewisses Risiko, da auf so manchem Lago-Trail selbst eine 888 in Sachen Komfort an ihre Grenzen gelangt und ich von der Fox nicht wirklich erwarten kann in dieser Klasse zu spielen.
Der erste Test heute beim Urban Freeriding hat mich allerdings sehr positiv überrascht, denn die Gabel bügelt zuverlässig alles weg, spricht ohne Losbrechmoment sensibel an, ohne dabei aber gleich bis in den Mittenbereich abzutauchen und die LSC funktioniert hervorragend, falls man doch mal ein paar Höhenmeter bergauf fahren muss. Hab ich alles schon anders erlebt, deshalb bisher ein fetter Daumen nach oben.

Ich fahre die Gabel mit 80 psi bei einem Fahrergewicht von knapp 80 Kilo (mit Kleidung, ohne Ausrüstung) und habe dabei bei einer längeren Treppenpassage den Federweg bis ca. 14 cm genutzt, der SAG liegt bei 3,5 von 18 cm. Das werde ich jetzt mal als Grundeinstellung für den ersten Trail belassen und je nachdem wie es läuft noch etwas weicher machen.
Überrascht hat mich das geringe Losbrechmoment (ein Nervfaktor bei fast allen Luftgabeln) und wie wenig ich auf den Treppen durchgerüttelt wurde, denn offenbar harmoniert die Gabel ganz gut mit dem Float X. Den belasse ich jetzt allerdings bei dem etwas zu hohen Luftdruck, da mich sonst das Absacken vom Heck zu sehr stören würde und ich mit der Performance vollkommen zufrieden bin.

Als "Versicherung" für die fehlende Doppelbrücke fahre ich nun vorne und hinten Maximalbereifung, d.h. jeweils einen schweren Baron 2.5 

Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn, hier noch zwei Bilder des aufgefrischten G1:


----------



## at021971 (4. September 2017)

ich habe die 2017er Fox Float 36er 160 HSC/LSC 110mm Boost an meinem R.X1 FS (2015) und kann Deine ersten Eindrücke nach nunmehr rund 700 km absolut bestätigen.

Thomas


----------



## JoDeCologne (5. September 2017)

.. die 36er ist ne Macht - wenn der Tune nicht gerade auf SchwarzeNegger eingestellt ist


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. September 2017)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Um das Thema mal wieder aus der depressiven Stimmung raus zu holen, denn es kann nunmal nicht jedes Jahr ein Rotwild-Jahr sein, das war 2008/9 schon so.
> 
> Nachdem @RockyRider66 immer von den Fox-36-Gabeln geschwärmt hat, ich seine Meinung bei Feder- und Dämpfungselementen sehr schätze und die Dinger kürzlich bei Bike-Components quasi verschenkt wurden, habe ich mir nun eine geholt und in mein G1 eingebaut.
> Hintergrund war auch, dass ich nächstes Jahr mit einem Freund einen Freeride-Alpencross mit extrem vielen Bergab-Metern geplant habe, wo einerseits schweres Gerät notwendig ist, andererseits eine Doppelbrücke aber vom Gewicht und auch aufgrund mancher Bergbahn-Richtlinien (kein Transport von Downhiller) nicht so wirklich angebracht wäre. Die Fox 36 mit 180 mm Federweg wiegt ziemlich exakt 2 Kilo, was ein sensationelles Gewicht für eine derart robuste Freeride-Gabel darstellt.
> ...


Denk aber daran, dass du auch die HSC etwas zudrehen musst damit die LSC auch wirklich funktioniert.
Ohne Vorspannung des HSC Port öffnet der sonst zu schnell.
Viel Spaß und Grüße vom 601!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. September 2017)

Hab am Lago den Hirschen mit dem Bike-Kollegen @sub-xero wieder standesgemäß bewegt und dieses Mal mit der neuen Fox-36-Gabel, die sich im hartem Terrain des Skull-Trails sehr gut geschlagen hat. Aber bei längeren Rüttelpassagen wie z.B. Sentiero 409, Pianaura oder Traole ist mir dann die Doppelbrücke mit Titanfeder doch lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadicalRacer123 (18. September 2017)

Geniale Szene bei 0:48 

Rest, gut gefahren, aber die 36er hätte ich lieber gegen ne DC getauscht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. September 2017)

Nana, den schieben Litemüller konntest du dir nicht verkneifen?

Und Luca geht doch auf Krücken, der Part muss älter sein?

Mich hat der 601 vor 14 Tagen leider ausgerotzt und ich musste auf den Skull verzichten.

Ich habe an meiner 36er nichts auszusetzen gehabt, die hat keine Schuld getroffen...

Für pimp my 36er hätte ich noch ein Dinge in der Trickkiste....


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. September 2017)

Das Videomaterial ist aktuell, wenn du genau hinsiehst läuft auf dem Bildschirm hinter Luca im Shop das Sentiero-601-Video vom Juni 
Mitte vorletzter Woche lief er aber tatsächlich noch auf Krücken, am vorletzten Tag konnte er dann schon wieder Bikes aufladen.

Wegen Pimpen der 36er für Rüttelpassagen müssen wir mal schreiben, ich werde die Gabel auf jeden Fall beim Freeride-Alpen-X fahren und da bin ich sehr froh um jedes Tuning, das die Handgelenke schont.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. September 2017)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Das Videomaterial ist aktuell, wenn du genau hinsiehst läuft auf dem Bildschirm hinter Luca im Shop das Sentiero-601-Video vom Juni
> Mitte vorletzter Woche lief er aber tatsächlich noch auf Krücken, am vorletzten Tag konnte er dann schon wieder Bikes aufladen.
> 
> Wegen Pimpen der 36er für Rüttelpassagen müssen wir mal schreiben, ich werde die Gabel auf jeden Fall beim Freeride-Alpen-X fahren und da bin ich sehr froh um jedes Tuning, das die Handgelenke schont.


Als erstes empfehle ich feinen Handgelenken dünne Griffe.
Versuch mal die ODI  Ruffian.


----------



## JoDeCologne (19. September 2017)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Das Videomaterial ist aktuell, wenn du genau hinsiehst läuft auf dem Bildschirm hinter Luca im Shop das Sentiero-601-Video vom Juni
> Mitte vorletzter Woche lief er aber tatsächlich noch auf Krücken, am vorletzten Tag konnte er dann schon wieder Bikes aufladen.
> 
> Wegen Pimpen der 36er für Rüttelpassagen müssen wir mal schreiben, ich werde die Gabel auf jeden Fall beim Freeride-Alpen-X fahren und da bin ich sehr froh um jedes Tuning, das die Handgelenke schont.


..feines RüttelschüttelFootage vom See, sogar noch beste Pizzeria zwischen Oslo & Kapstadt gefunden 

Bei Tipps zur 36er bin ich aber auch ganz-Ohr.

Hab meine gerade 180->170 getravelt - kein Spaß, da die Spacer für den Airshaft fies fest sitzen. Die obligatorischen 5ml RockyGold in der Luftkammer sind schonmal drin..

Ps. .. Luca taucht doch überall auf?
Stand doch letztens erst mit Familie in Willingen und drückte uns mittags um 11.30 ne Tasse Rotwein und Käse vom 1m-Rad an seinem Stand in die Hand ;-) ein echtes Original..


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2017)

Zur 36er in Kurzform, aber nur wer sich auskennt sollte das machen!

1. 5ml FOX Gold in die Luftkammer (OK, dass kann jeder)

2. Gabel komplett zerlegen und alle beweglichen Schäfte mit 1200er Schleifpapier feinpolieren. (Nadel, Kolbenstange Kartusche, Kolbenstange Luftkolben)

3. Für ganz dicker Eier: Tauchrohr innen im Bereich des Luftkolbens mit Stahlwolle feinpolieren.

4. Neues 5er FOX Gabelöl mit PTFE in die Dämpferkartusche.

5. Alles nur mit FOX Gold zusammenbauen, Fett nur an den Luftkolben, nicht an die Staubabstreifer.

6. Buchsen kalibrieren lassen

Aber wie gesagt, das sollte nicht jeder machen!

Abgesehen von PTFE Öl und Kalibrierung dürfte @Maledivo so etwas in seiner 34er spazieren fahren. Er hat wohl schon berichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (20. September 2017)

Vielen Dank!
Also "Kolben polieren" und "PTFE" machen..

..hört sich nach toller Beschäftigung für kalte Winterabende auf Bärenfell vorm Kamin an.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. September 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> Also "Kolben polieren" und "PTFE" machen..
> 
> ..hört sich nach toller Beschäftigung für kalte Winterabenden auf Bärenfell vorm Kamin an.


Bärenfell? Wenn sie nix dagegen hat meinetwegen.....


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. September 2017)

Ich spiele auf dem Bärenfell lieber mit den Kindern, wobei unser "Bärenfell" eine extrem hochwertige, kuschelige Kunstfaser-Decke der Bayer AG aus den 50er Jahren ist 

Also von den Tuning-Maßnahmen wäre für mich erstmal nur die mit dem Öl in der Luftkammer relevant, denn die Gabel ging von Anfang an so feinfühlig, dass die Kalibrierung der Buchsen keinen spürbaren Unterschied bringen kann.
Ich frage mich nur, warum Fox kein Öl in die Luftkammer rein füllt, gibt es Nachteile?


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. September 2017)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf dem Bärenfell lieber mit den Kindern, wobei unser "Bärenfell" eine extrem hochwertige, kuschelige Kunstfaser-Decke der Bayer AG aus den 50er Jahren ist
> 
> Also von den Tuning-Maßnahmen wäre für mich erstmal nur die mit dem Öl in der Luftkammer relevant, denn die Gabel ging von Anfang an so feinfühlig, dass die Kalibrierung der Buchsen keinen spürbaren Unterschied bringen kann.
> Ich frage mich nur, warum Fox kein Öl in die Luftkammer rein füllt, gibt es Nachteile?


Ich meinte das Bärenfell, auf dem du gespielt hast bevor die Kinder dabei rauskamen.....


Öl würde nach unten laufen und über den Bypass in die Negativkammer wandern.
Effekt: Kleinere Negativkammer und kein Schmieröl mehr oben am Kolben.
Daher nimmt Fox nur Fett.

Bei der 36er bis einschl. 2016 erholgt der Druckausgleich zwischen Positiv- und Negativkammer über einen Bypass in der Nadel.
Der Bypass sitzt so etwas erhöht in der Mitte des Kolbens, die Schmierung verbleibt aber größtenteils am Kolbenboden.
Mit dem Öl verdünnst du nur das Fett zu einer Art Honig der dann an der Tauchwandwandung immer wieder runter rutscht und so den Kolben schön schmiert.
Er wandert aber wegen der günstigen Lage des Bypasses kaum in die Negativkammer.
Reines öl würde ich auch nicht nehmen.

Bei der 36er ab 2017 sitzt der Bypass in der Wand des Tauchrohres und damit quasi im Schmiersaft des Luftkolbens.
Hier würde mich nicht trauen Öl unterzumischen.


----------



## Groudon (23. September 2017)

Ich verkaufe mein Rotwild R.R2 29" HT-Rahmen Gr. L mit Rock Shox SID RLC Gabel. 

Falls jemand Interesse hat bitte PN.


----------



## JoDeCologne (5. Oktober 2017)

..nachdem hier ja eine Art Schockstarre nach der Präsentation der 2018er Bikes herrscht mal ein Tipp, wie man ein altes Bike auf den Stand eines noch äteren Bikes bekommt:

Mein E1 2011 hat mir in Finale 5 Rippen gebrochen, da hab ich's "weggegeben" - mit neuem E1 2015er in Size M zufrieden, aber echt kurz und die alte Laufruhe fehlte. Es ist hinten schön kurz, aber irgendwie war da zuwenig Rad vorm Lenker ...


Drum, wie so schön beschrieben von @Dirk Nennen  den -1,5 WorkComponents-AngleSet eingebaut. Steuersatz war eh am knirschen und 59€ Acros vs 70€ WC war dann auch kein Argument mehr. In ersten Ausfahrten finde ich das Teil richtig gut. Ich mag, wie es vorn etwas "umklappt" und 65° bei genau 1171mm Länge erinnern vom Gefühl endlich wieder an das gute alte weisse E1 2011 ..


----------



## Groudon (6. Oktober 2017)

Ich überlege an meinem r.X1 auch den Lenkwinkel etwas abzuflachen. 67,5 Grad sind nicht sehr flach und ich denke mit 66-66.5 Grad geht der Hobel nochmal besser bergab.

Kann ich bei dem WC Steuersatz meine bisherige Tapered-Gabel fahren?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (6. Oktober 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Mein E1 2011 hat mir in Finale 5 Rippen gebrochen, da hab ich's "weggegeben" ...



Zum Pferdemetzger? 

Meines war auch schon bei einigen unsanften Abstiegen dabei. 
Rippe, Schulter ... 
Nach Rücksprache mit den Mitfahrern aber eindeutig Fahrerfehler und kein Grund zur Trennung.
Bekommt halt nach nem härteren Einschlag im Zweifelsfall einen neuen Lenker und weiter geht's.

Ride on E1 2011
Chris


----------



## JoDeCologne (6. Oktober 2017)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich überlege an meinem r.X1 auch den Lenkwinkel etwas abzuflachen. 67,5 Grad sind nicht sehr flach und ich denke mit 66-66.5 Grad geht der Hobel nochmal besser bergab.
> 
> Kann ich bei dem WC Steuersatz meine bisherige Tapered-Gabel fahren?


Hallo und ja.
Es gibt den AngleSet in verschiedenen Ausführungen -1° bis -2° und für alle gängigen Gabelschäfte, Steuerlager und Steuerrohrlängen. Der rotwildkompatible für 2010 bis 2015 mit -1.5° wäre dieser: EC44-ZS55 (Steuerrohlänge für verschiedene Rahmengrößen beachten!).

Hatte mir mal von Rotwild für das neue X1 mit -1.5° Werte senden lassen:
Reach ca. -3 mm
Radstand ca. + 13 mm
BB Absenkung ca. 3 mm

Der Steuersatz baut ca 5mm höher als der Acros MHS, also einen Spacer raus. Extrem merkt man -1.5° nun auch nicht - bißchen wie bei kürzerem Vorbau das Gefühl. Finde das 14/15'er E1 (egal welche Rahmengröße) halt auch sehr kurz vorn, daher passte das schon.

@Ride-on-Chris .. jau, war natürlich! Fahrfehler. Hab die Gabe Lenker nicht loszulassen und Energieabbau-/Rutschweg war leider 0mm. Bumms! Musste 5mm Loch am Trikot stopfen und danach linken Schalthebel neu ausrichten. ..den haben die Rippen wohl leicht verdreht.


----------



## dopero (6. Oktober 2017)

Kann man den gleichen Effekt bei einem aktuellen X nicht auch durch ändern der Gabel auf 150 oder 160 mm erreichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (6. Oktober 2017)

dopero schrieb:


> Kann man den gleichen Effekt bei einem aktuellen X nicht auch durch ändern der Gabel auf 150 oder 160 mm erreichen?



Sicher. Aber dann wird auch der Sitzwinkel flacher. Wenn ich den Lenkwinkel abflache und die Gabel auf 160 mm umbaue, dann sollte die Geometrie am Ende überwiegend gleich bleiben.

Der doch aufs neue R.E1 wechseln :-D


----------



## JoDeCologne (6. Oktober 2017)

dopero schrieb:


> Kann man den gleichen Effekt bei einem aktuellen X nicht auch durch ändern der Gabel auf 150 oder 160 mm erreichen?



+10mm Gabellänge bewirken (auch beim alten X ;-) ..:

- 0,5° Lenkwinkel
+höhere Front statt -5mm
+höheres Innenlager statt -3mm
+ flacherer Sitzwinkel (Tritt noch mehr von hinten) statt steiler.

@Groudon ..wenn eh 160er geplant, evtl nur - 1° abflachen.. und das E1 kann warten ;-)


----------



## Dirk Nennen (6. Oktober 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Hallo und ja.
> Es gibt den AngleSet in verschiedenen Ausführungen -1° bis -2° und für alle gängigen Gabelschäfte, Steuerlager und Steuerrohrlängen. Der rotwildkompatible für 2010 bis 2015 mit -1.5° wäre dieser: EC44-ZS55 (Steuerrohlänge für verschiedene Rahmengrößen beachten!).
> 
> Hatte mir mal von Rotwild für das neue X1 mit -1.5° Werte senden lassen:
> ...




Diesen Works-Components-Steuersatz habe ich bei mir im E1 auch montiert.
Werte kommen so in etwa hin, wie Joe oben geschrieben hat.
Hat aber alles keinen wirklich negativen Effekt auf´s Fahrverhalten. (zumindest bei mir)
Dafür gibt das "weiter vorn" stehende Vorderrad auf jeden Fall mehr Sicherheit wenn´s ordentlich bergab geht. (auch psychologisch) 

Einziger Nachteil:
"Noch weniger Ausreden, wenn´s dich bergab lang legt."


----------



## JoDeCologne (7. Oktober 2017)

@Dirk Nennen
Stimmt vor allem Psycho-Optik-Effekt! Danke nochmal für Tipp mit dem AngleSet.

Beim Zusammenbau ist eine flache silberner Unterlegspacer/gleitscheibe übrig geblieben - nicht in MontageZeichnung - Weißt du wozwischen diese soll? Soll diese Abschlussring mit Dichtung evtl anheben oder kommt die auf den oberen Lagerring..?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. Oktober 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> @Dirk Nennen
> Stimmt vor allem Psycho-Optik-Effekt! Danke nochmal für Tipp mit dem AngleSet.
> 
> Beim Zusammenbau ist eine flache silberner Unterlegspacer/gleitscheibe übrig geblieben - nicht in MontageZeichnung - Weißt du wozwischen diese soll? Soll diese Abschlussring mit Dichtung evtl anheben oder kommt die auf den oberen Lagerring..?



Zu, das kann ich dir nicht mehr sagen. Ist ja schon über ein Jahr her, dass ich das Ding montiert habe. 
Übrig geblieben ist bei mir auf jeden Fall nichts.
Hast du es denn schon komplett montiert?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. Oktober 2017)

Auf der Zeichnung im Netz ist eine dünne Scheibe eingezeichnet.
Siehe Sreenshot - Bauteil Nr. 5!
Kann es diese sein?

Oder kann es sein, dass es die Scheibe ist, welche am Bauteil 1 unten zu sehen ist, und sich diese gelöst hat?


----------



## JoDeCologne (7. Oktober 2017)

Das Teilchen fehlt in der Zeichnung - denke es gehört auf den b-compression Ring, damit der sauber angedrückt wird.. ach egal ikearegal , da bleibt auch immer was über


----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. Oktober 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Das Teilchen fehlt in der Zeichnung - denke es gehört auf den b-compression Ring, damit der sauber angedrückt wird.. ach egal ikearegal , da bleibt auch immer was über



Das kenne ich auch.
Keine ordentliche Schrauberei ohne das was über bleibt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Oktober 2017)

Toleranzbedingt kann es mal passieren dass der obere Abdeckring auf der Schale aufsitzt. Dann wird der Spacer zwischen Teil „1“ und Teil „2“ montiert. Dadurch ergibt sich wieder ein kleiner Spalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. Oktober 2017)

Na dann war ich ja mit meiner zweiten Vermutung auf der richtigen Fährte.


----------



## at021971 (7. Oktober 2017)

Nachwuchs im Gehege. Winterliches Aufbauprojekt...
















*Konfiguration*

*Rahmen*:	Rotwild R.X2 FS 27.5
*Dämpfer*:	FOX FLOAT 3-POS DPS EVOL LSC FACTORY KASHIMA
*Headset*:	Rotwild RHS 1.5 Tapered TI
*Schnellspanner*:	Rotwild Seatclamp Quickrelease 35 mm
*Vorbau*:	Syntace Megaforce 2 Vorbau 6° 1 1/8  80 mm
*Vorbauspacer*:	Syntace H.A.T. Spacerset
*Lenker*:	Syntace Vector Carbon High10 8° 720 mm
*Sattelstütze*:	Kind Shock Lev Integra Sattelstütze 175 / 490 mm 
*Umwerfer*:	Shimano XTR I-FD-M9020-E6X Side Swing Front Full E-Type Derailleur
*Schaltwerk*:	Shimano XTR I-RD-M9000-SGS Shadow Plus 11-fach Schaltwerk
*STI Schalteinheit*:	Shimano XTR I-SL-M9000-ILBP RapidFire Plus 2/3/11-fach Lever mit Ispec
Kette:	Shimano XT Kette CN-HG701 11-fach
*Kassette*:	Shimano XT CS-M8000-11 Kassette 11-fach, 42T
*Pedale*:	Shimano XTR PD-M980 XC Race Klick-Pedale
*Kurbelgarnitur*:	Shimano XTR FC-M9020-B2 Trail Kurbel 36-26 Boost
*Innenlager*:	Shimano XTR SM-BB94 41A Pressfit Innenlager
*Schaltzüge*:	Jagwire Mountain Pro Schaltkabelset
*Griffe*:	Ergon GA2 All Enduro/All Mountain Griffe
*Sattel*:	Ergon SMR3 Pro Carbon Sattel - M
*Reifen*:	Schwalbe Nobby Nic Addix Snakeskin Speedgrip 27.5x2.35
*Schlauch*:	 Schwalbe Schlauch SV21 27,5"
*Bremse*:	Shimano XTR BR-M9020 Trail Scheibenbremse (vorne)
*Bremsscheibe*:	Shimano XTR/Saint SM-RT99L / SM-RT99M Ice-Tec Bremsscheibe 203mm / 180mm
*Gabel*:	Fox 34 FLOAT 27.5 140 FIT4 3-Position Lever 15QRx110 Boost (910-20-106)
*Laufradsatz*:	DT Swiss XM 1501 SPLINE® ONE 30 27.5 Laufradsatz QR15x110 / X12x14
*Gewicht*: ca. 12,9 kg 

Rahmen, Gabel und Kurbel sind schon da. Laufräder, Umwerfer und Schaltgriffe im Zulauf. Der Rest folgt dann in nächster Zeit.  

Thomas


----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. Oktober 2017)

at021971 schrieb:


> Nachwuchs im Gehege. Winterliches Aufbauprojekt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kompliment.
Da hast ja ne absolut geile Ausstattung vor.
Wird bestimmt ein Mega-Bike.


----------



## Orakel (8. Oktober 2017)

@at021971 
der Rahmen ist ein L ?


----------



## at021971 (8. Oktober 2017)

Der Rahmen ist eine in XL. L wäre mir zu klein. L wäre mit einem Sitzrohr von nur 475 mm noch einmal niedriger als mein R.X1 FS in XL. Da wird es schwierig eine versenkbare Sattelstütze zu finden, die bei meine Schrittlänge von 94 cm noch tief genug im Rahmen steckt. Zudem fühle ich mich auf den Rahmen in XL einfach wohler als auf denen in L.  

Thomas


----------



## Maledivo (8. Oktober 2017)

Wetterbedingt (Trails sind leider zu Bäche umgenutzt worden) habe ich viel Zeit.

Dann kam mir die Idee, mein Bike endlich sauber zu machen!

Wird auch Zeit 

Schaut wie neu aus!!! (nach 6.500 km / 175.000 hm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (8. Oktober 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Wetterbedingt (Trails sind leider zu Bäche umgenutzt worden) habe ich viel Zeit.
> 
> Dann kam mir die Idee, mein Bike endlich sauber zu machen!
> 
> ...



Sieht echt noch toll aus.
Meines hat bei ähnlicher Laufleistung doch ein paar mehr Gebrauchsspuren.


----------



## Maledivo (8. Oktober 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Sieht echt noch toll aus.
> Meines hat bei ähnlicher Laufleistung doch ein paar mehr Gebrauchsspuren.



Wenn Du genauer hinsiehst, sind an meinem Bike viele Gebrauchtsspuren zu sehen .

Jedoch haben Rotwild den Lack sehr gebessert im Vergleich zu älteren Modelle .


----------



## Dirk Nennen (8. Oktober 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Wenn Du genauer hinsiehst, sind an meinem Bike viele Gebrauchtsspuren zu sehen .
> 
> Jedoch haben Rotwild den Lack sehr gebessert im Vergleich zu älteren Modelle .



Ich finde ja auch Gebrauchsspuren gar nicht schlimm. 
Jede Macke im Lack stammt ja auch (zumeist) von ner tollen Tour bzw. eher ja noch von einem coolen Trail.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Oktober 2017)

Stimmt, wer denkt hier schon über den Lack nach......


----------



## jonalisa (8. Oktober 2017)

@RockyRider66 Darf man fragen wo das Bild entstanden ist?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Oktober 2017)

jonalisa schrieb:


> @RockyRider66 Darf man fragen wo das Bild entstanden ist?


Kroatische Insel Vis denke ich.
Es waren so viele, da verliert man den Überblick.
Ich muss Mal genau nachschauen.


----------



## jonalisa (8. Oktober 2017)

Passt, hätte landschaftlich auch irgendwo in den  Abruzzen sein können.
Meine Frau kommt aus dieser schönen Region. Zum Biken gibt's dort einige feine Sachen.


----------



## Maledivo (8. Oktober 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Stimmt, wer denkt hier schon über den Lack nach......



Mehr davon bitte!


----------



## bösewicht (13. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich brauch mal nen Tip aus dieser versierten Rotwild-Runde.
Ich würde gern den Jahrhang dieses Rotwilds wissen, welches ich vor Jahren als Speeder gekauft habe und welches ich gedenke in den Urzustand zurückzuversetzen...
Neben Jahrgang suche ich auch Informationen zur Entwicklungsstufe und so was wie eine Geschichte der ersten Rotwildmodelle..denn ich vermute mal es ist ein eher frühes "RCC 01 CD" da es auch noch keine Vorbereitung für Disc-Aufnahme hat.
Könnt ihr helfen?


----------



## JoDeCologne (14. Oktober 2017)

Tippe mal auf um 1997:
https://www.rotwild.de/fileadmin/Redaktion/manuals/rotwild_katalog_1997_de.pdf
Ansonsten Check mal die Seriennummer - bei allen mir untergekommenen Modellen war die Systematik:
<Typ><RCC13C07M013>[s|m|l|xl]<Seriennummer>

ZB. RCC13C07M013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (14. Oktober 2017)

bösewicht schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich brauch mal nen Tip aus dieser versierten Rotwild-Runde.
> Ich würde gern den Jahrhang dieses Rotwilds wissen, welches ich vor Jahren als Speeder gekauft habe und welches ...



Tippe mal auf um 1997:
https://www.rotwild.de/fileadmin/Redaktion/manuals/rotwild_katalog_1997_de.pdf

Ansonsten Check mal die Seriennummer - bei allen mir untergekommenen Modellen war die Systematik:
<Typ>C<Baujahr>[s|m|l|xl]<Seriennummer>

ZB.
RCC13C07M013
E1FSC12L014
RS2C08M013

Viel Spaß beim Wiederaufbau..

Ps. 1997 gab es 3 Modelle (ohne Motor) bei Rotwild ... ist ja genau wie 2017


----------



## bösewicht (14. Oktober 2017)

Absolut geniale und schnelle Beantwortung!
Super das es auch den Katalog gibt.... ab wann ging es eigentlich los mit den Rotwildern? Gibt es da eine Katalogsammlung? Habe das für die amerikanischen Hersteller aber für Rotwild?? Schad das Rotwild auf ihrer Seite die Historie nicht umfassend wiedergibt..die möchten wohl eher das Neue bewerben und das alte Eisen (Alu) soll ersetzt werden.


----------



## JoDeCologne (14. Oktober 2017)

Unter https://www.rotwild.de/service-kontakt/downloads/kataloge/
findest du die Kataloge

.. und Rotwild wird nie müde von eigenen Erfindung des Carbon-Breakboosters zu schwärmen


Roox - Komponenten sollten sich finden und die Magura ist ja immer noch fast unverändert zu haben


----------



## Orakel (14. Oktober 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 653491
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. 1997 gab es 3 Modelle (ohne Motor) bei Rotwild ... ist ja genau wie 2017


Back to the Roots 
eigentlich ist es zum


----------



## bösewicht (14. Oktober 2017)

Ah..dh es ist quasi die erste Generation?.. schön
1996 war ja offenbar nur die Concept Studie.


----------



## JoDeCologne (14. Oktober 2017)

bösewicht schrieb:


> Ah..dh es ist quasi die erste Generation?.. schön
> 1996 war ja offenbar nur die Concept Studie.


Was sagt denn die Rahmennummer?


----------



## JoDeCologne (14. Oktober 2017)

Apropos schönes Wetter:

Kennt wer KALTERN/TARMIN mit Tour zum Roen. Bin da next week zum Arbeiten und hab 2-3Tage zum Biken.

Nimmt man da 140mm Q1 oder 170mm E1? Leicht rauf oder leicht runter?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Oktober 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Apropos schönes Wetter:
> 
> Kennt wer KALTERN/TARMIN mit Tour zum Roen. Bin da next week zum Arbeiten und hab 2-3Tage zum Biken.
> 
> Nimmt man da 140mm Q1 oder 170mm E1? Leicht rauf oder leicht runter?


Ich könnte einen Track für hoch haben


----------



## JoDeCologne (14. Oktober 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich könnte einen Track für hoch haben


Gerne (wenn die Bahn da mit drin ist) 
..und runter kommen Sie alle.

Den Roen-Track hab ich, scheint aber 2000(1200hm) zu haben. Ist mir mit E1 evtl zu viel, daher Frage, wie heftig es dort ist. Kenne nur AltenTelegrafenSteig;
sehr schön ... 
... und sehr verboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bösewicht (14. Oktober 2017)

Geduld..Ramennummer kann ich grad nicht nachsehen, weil ich nicht beim Bike bin..aber wenn ich nächstes Mal da bin schau ich natürlich nach und sag hier bescheid.
Bis dann und nochmal Danke!


----------



## bösewicht (14. Oktober 2017)

Geduld..Ramennummer kann ich grad nicht nachsehen, weil ich nicht beim Bike bin..aber wenn ich nächstes Mal da bin schau ich natürlich nach und sag hier bescheid.
Bis dann und nochmal Danke!


----------



## jopf85 (14. Oktober 2017)

Hat jemand von euch schon mal eine intern verlegte Sattelstütze an einem der X-Modelle ab 2016 getauscht?
Meine Sattelstütze ist kaputt und ich will das Modell wechseln und dazu muss ich die Leitung tauschen.
Mein Plan wäre: Zug raus, langer Draht rein, neue Zughülle an alte tapen und durchziehen.
Was mich etwas zweifeln lässt ist vor allem die Tatsache, dass es extreme Kraft benötigt um die Zughülle alleine so weit durch den Rahmen zu schieben, dass man die Stütze aushängen kann. Dazu muss man an beiden Enden schieben bzw. ziehen. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es mit zwei nicht richtig verbundenen Zughüllen funktioniert.

Klappt das so oder habt ihr einen anderen Vorschlag für mich?


----------



## dopero (14. Oktober 2017)

Wenn Zug gegen Zug getauscht wird, warum muss man dann die Außenhülle überhaupt wechseln?


----------



## at021971 (14. Oktober 2017)

Laut Anweisung von Rotwild zum Verlegen von innen verlegten Zügen, gibt es ja ein kleines Tool dafür, mit dem man zwei Züge vor dem Herausziehen verbindet. Unter der angegebenen Bestellnummer habe ich aber noch nichts gefunden. Bin auch gespannt wie das klappt, da ich bei meinem R.X2 FS Rahmen sich vor der Ausgabe stehe.

Thomas


----------



## jopf85 (14. Oktober 2017)

Von Rotwild gibt es ein Verbindungsstück für Zughüllen, habe das von Matthias bekommen. Es wird aber niemals die Kräfte aushalten, die benötigt werden um die Zughüllen beim X1 durchzuziehen. Eine andere Empfehlung von Rotwild ist die Verlegung mittels Park Tool IR-1 Montage Set. Das funktioniert mit Magnet, kostet über 50 Euro und ich kann mir auch da nicht vorstellen, dass die Magnetkraft reicht um den spitzen Winkel über dem Tretlager zu überwinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (14. Oktober 2017)

Das Park Tools Set soll ja nur für die Zugführung in den Kettenstreben genutzt werden. Beim Hauptrahmen muss man es entweder mit dem alten Zug durchgezogen werden oder das Tretlager muss wahrscheinlich zuvor entfernt werden.

Thomas


----------



## jonalisa (14. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe das an einem Bike vor langer Zeit immer folgendermaßen gemacht.
Eine lange, dicke Fischerschnur durch beide Hüllen geschoben, an einem Ende ordentlich mit Knoten versehen und dann am anderen Ende beide durchgezogen. Weiß aber nicht welche Kräfte es am X1 braucht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## at021971 (14. Oktober 2017)

Das Problem bei den Rotwild Rahmen sind vermutlich die Schaumstoffummantelungen, durch die die Außenzüge wegen der Prävention vorm Klappen geführt werden. Das erschwert das Einziehen neuer Außenhüllen.

Thomas


----------



## jonalisa (14. Oktober 2017)

Wenn du stark genug ziehst, bleiben die beiden Hüllen ziemlich bündig und gingen bei mir auch durch enge Öffnungen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Orakel (14. Oktober 2017)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den Rotwild Rahmen sind vermutlich die Schaumstoffummantelungen, durch die die Außenzüge wegen der Prävention vorm Klappen geführt werden. Das erschwert das Einziehen neuer Außenhüllen.
> 
> Thomas


Die Zughülle hat genug Luft in der Schaumstoffummantelung,daran wird es nicht liegen.
Die Zughülle hat ringsrum 1mm Luft.
Erkennt man vlt schlecht auf dem Bild.
Sind die Originale Leitungen von Rotwild.


----------



## at021971 (14. Oktober 2017)

Dann kann ich ja guter Hoffnung sein, dass die Züge ohne Tretlager problemlos zu installieren sind.

Thomas


----------



## jopf85 (14. Oktober 2017)

Danke euch allen schon mal für die Tipps.



jonalisa schrieb:


> Ich habe das an einem Bike vor langer Zeit immer folgendermaßen gemacht.
> Eine lange, dicke Fischerschnur durch beide Hüllen geschoben, an einem Ende ordentlich mit Knoten versehen und dann am anderen Ende beide durchgezogen. Weiß aber nicht welche Kräfte es am X1 braucht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Werde diese Methode mit Stahlseil und Lüsterklemme versuchen, klingt vielversprechend.


----------



## Orakel (14. Oktober 2017)

Vlt ne blöde frage,aber warum kannst du den alten Zug nicht mehr benutzen?
Oder hast du ne Reverb?


----------



## jopf85 (14. Oktober 2017)

Reverb vs. Fox Transfer.

Bei mir hat die Zughülle aber auch soweit ich da reingucken kann keine Schaumstoffhülle. Klappert auch etwas. Gibt es die einzeln?


----------



## at021971 (14. Oktober 2017)

Musst Du mal bei Markus Herr von Rotwild anfragen. Der kann Dir sagen, was Du dort beziehen kannst und was es kostet. Seine eMail kann ich Dir per PN senden.

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (15. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir steht demnächst der Wechsel einer neuen Bremse an,bin auch mal gespannt wie „leicht „ das vonstatten geht.


----------



## at021971 (15. Oktober 2017)

@Orakel hat Du eine Idee wie das bei dem Side Swing Unwerfer mit der Schaumstoffummantelung funktioniert, da hier ja der Ausgang anders als bei denen für Schaltwerk und Schreibenbremse nicht oder schlecht durchs Tretlager erreichbar ist. Und da hilft auch wohl der im Rahmen befindliche Liner nicht, denn der müßte ja erst mal raus, um ihn durch den Schaumstoffschlauch zu führen.

Thomas


----------



## Orakel (15. Oktober 2017)

at021971 schrieb:


> @Orakel hat Du eine Idee wie das bei dem Side Swing Unwerfer mit der Schaumstoffummantelung funktioniert, da hier ja der Ausgang anders als bei denen für Schaltwerk und Schreibenbremse nicht oder schlecht durchs Tretlager erreichbar ist. Und da hilft auch wohl der im Rahmen befindliche Liner nicht, denn der müßte ja erst mal raus, um ihn durch den Schaumstoffschlauch zu führen.
> 
> Thomas


Hei Thomas,
da kann ich dir gerade (noch)nicht weiterhelfen. Ich habe mir die Anleitung für den Rahmen durchgelesen, was du wahrscheinlich auch schon gemacht hast, so würde ich mal vorgehen .
Du könntest natürlich Kontakt zu Rotwild aufnehmen, und da nachfragen was die beste Variante wäre.


----------



## Orakel (15. Oktober 2017)

Thomas,
hier mal die Montageanleitung für innenverlegte Züge
https://www.rotwild.de/fileadmin/Redaktion/montageanleitungen/2017_Montagehinweise_Frameset.pdf


----------



## at021971 (16. Oktober 2017)

Danke die Anleitung kenne ich. Ich habe jetzt mal das Park Tool bestellt. Den Verbinder von Rotwild muss ich wohl mal bei denen anfragen. Der lag dem Rahmen, anders als in der Anleitung beschrieben, nicht bei.

Thomas


----------



## TrailProf (16. Oktober 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Gerne (wenn die Bahn da mit drin ist)
> ..und runter kommen Sie alle.
> 
> Den Roen-Track hab ich, scheint aber 2000(1200hm) zu haben. Ist mir mit E1 evtl zu viel, daher Frage, wie heftig es dort ist. Kenne nur AltenTelegrafenSteig;
> ...


Ich würde auf jeden Fall das E1 nehmen, zumal ca. 200 hm bei Verwendung eines Bio-Bikes eh zu schieben sind.
Ich nehme mal an, du willst vom Roen den Kamm entlang zum Grauner Joch und dann dort (nicht über Forstweg) runter. Das ist schon teilweise seeehr rumpelig. Ich war jedenfalls froh, mit 170/165mm Federweg unterwegs gewesen zu sein, obwohl es leider nicht immer geholfen hat


----------



## JoDeCologne (16. Oktober 2017)

@TrailProf Danke für den E1-Tipp 

Folgende Tour geplant:
http://www.traminerhof.it/de/mtb/tourenvorschlaege/koenigsetappe-zum-roen.html

Neben dem harten Aufstieg, wohl Belohnung mit 14km Trailabfahrt.
Wollte 500er zum Grauner Joch folgen und dann 1a und 1 runter bis Graun.


..oder gibts da noch TrackTipps (unten sieht der 1er wirklich nach Forststrasse aus)

Ps. Coole Reflexe im Abflug


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. Oktober 2017)

2018 er Dämpferfrage

Hallo Rotwilder
Weiß hier schon jemand welche Maße der Dämpfer im 2018er E1 haben wird?

Da ich überlege, in meinem 2014er E1 nen anderen Dämpfer zu montieren (neben anderen Tuningmaßnahmen), und in 2019 dann die gesammelten Tuningteile in einen 2018er Rahmen montieren möchte, wäre es natürlich Top, wenn die Maße übereinstimmen. 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## TrailProf (16. Oktober 2017)

@JoDeCologne 
Der Track passt bis auf den Schluss, soweit ich das erkennen konnte. Jedaoch ab Graun auf jeden Fall den Lochweg hinab, das gibt einem noch den verdienten Rest, habe jetzt mobil leider nicht die Genauen Daten parat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tasman (17. Oktober 2017)

at021971 schrieb:


> @Orakel hat Du eine Idee wie das bei dem Side Swing Unwerfer mit der Schaumstoffummantelung funktioniert, da hier ja der Ausgang anders als bei denen für Schaltwerk und Schreibenbremse nicht oder schlecht durchs Tretlager erreichbar ist. Und da hilft auch wohl der im Rahmen befindliche Liner nicht, denn der müßte ja erst mal raus, um ihn durch den Schaumstoffschlauch zu führen.
> 
> Thomas


Hallo erst mal. War hier noch nicht aktiv, kann aber einen Tipp dazu geben.
Vorausgesetzt es ist keine Gabel eingebaut, kann die Schaltaussenhülle durch den offenen Steuerkopf nach aussen geführt werden um dann den Schlauch darüber zu schieben.
Vorgang:
- Schalthülle in die untere Öffnung einführen, vorerst aber nicht durch die obere Öffnung   nach aussen führen.
- Aussenhülle durch den offenen Steuerkopf nach aussen legen.
- Schlauch überschieben
- das ganze etwas zurückschieben, bis etwa auf Höhe der oberen Öffnung,
- jetzt mit etwas Fingerübung die Aussenhülle zur Öffnung bewegen und durchschieben
Schlanke Finger und Geschicklichkeit sind dabei hilfreich
Ich fand es am schwierigsten den Sattelstützenzug zu verlegen. denn würde ich nächstes mal wohl als erstes verlegen. Ich hatte das Gefühl das mit den Schläuchen innen alles etwas eng wird.
Ich habe auch ein Bild dazu, bekomme das hier aber leider nicht geladen. Sorry.

Die Rotwildanleitung ist wirklich nicht hilfreich in diesem Punkt, soll aber wohl auch nicht für den "Heimwerker" bestimmt sein.

Tipp-2: beim Carbonrahmen vorher testen ob die Öffnungen groß genug und sauber sind.
Bei meinem Rahmen war es fast unmöglich die Verschlussstopfen einzupressen. Klappte teilweise nur mit Zuschnitt. Das war wirklich komplett Spassfrei. Bei dieser Preisklasse eigentlich ein Unding so unsauber zu arbeiten.

Grüße
Tasman


----------



## JoDeCologne (17. Oktober 2017)

Uiuiui..da reg' ich mich doch zukünftig nur noch halb so viel über meine klassischen KlapperKnickDrecksammelstrippen am Unterrohr auf.


----------



## at021971 (17. Oktober 2017)

tasman schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal. War hier noch nicht aktiv, kann aber einen Tipp dazu geben.
> Vorausgesetzt es ist keine Gabel eingebaut, kann die Schaltaussenhülle durch den offenen Steuerkopf nach aussen geführt werden um dann den Schlauch darüber zu schieben.
> Vorgang:
> - Schalthülle in die untere Öffnung einführen, vorerst aber nicht durch die obere Öffnung   nach aussen führen.
> ...


Danke für Deine Ausführung. Schaue heute Abend mal nach, ob ich mit den Fingern durch das Steuerrohr in die Näher der oberen Zugausgänge am Unterrohr komme. Habe mittlerweile festgestellt, dass dem Rahmen wohl der *Cable Connector* nicht beigelegt war. Auch schein nicht alle Plugs in ausreichender Stückzahl beizuliegen. Meiner Meinung nach benötigt man folgende Anzahl:

3x Plug (4 mm) für Schalterwerk (1x Unterrohr oben, 2x Kettenstrebe)
2x Plug (4 mm) für Umwerfer (1x Unterrohr oben, 1x Unterrohr unten)
1x Plug (4 mm) für Sattelstütze (1x Unterrohr oben)

3x Plug (5 mm) für Bremse hinten (1x Unterrohr oben, 2x Kettenstrebe)
Also würde ich sagen, dass man 6 Plugs (4 mm) und 3 Plugs (5 mm) benötigt. Darüber hinaus habe ich noch zwei *Closed Plugs* und zwei *Di2 Plugs*.

Thomas


----------



## tasman (17. Oktober 2017)

Hallo at021971,
hier jetzt hoffentlich mal ein Bild.
Das mit den Plugs habe ich auch festgestellt. Ich hatte zuvor einen RX.1 und dort waren auf der Unterseite der Kettenstrebe keine Plugs.
Somit müßte man Rotwild fragen warum das so ist. Den Cable-Connector habe ich nur für die Sattelstütze benötigt, ist aber ziemlich tricky, man hat immer das Gefühl das die Verbindung sich löst. Deshalb würde ich erst diesen Zug einführen, weil der Wiederstand an größten ist.
Ich würde mir auch gerne noch einen Satz bei Rotwild bestellen, auf der Shop-Seite habe ich aber noch nichts gefunden.
Ich habe bei den geschlossenen einfach das Ende abgeschnitten.




Viele Grüße
Tasman


----------



## Runterberger (17. Oktober 2017)

Hallo. 
Ich hab da mal ne Frage an die Gruppe.
An meine 2014-er G1 sind neue Hinterbaulager fällig. 
Ich würde allerdings die Teile gerne vorab bestellen bevor ich den Hinterbau zerlege.
Weiß jmd. welche Lager ich brauche bzw. wo das genau stehen könnte?
Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe.
Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Oktober 2017)

Anleitung mit Bezeichnung der Lager findet man wohl auf der Homepage.

Kauf sie einfach direkt bei Rotwild, sind dort nicht teuer. 

Außerdem findest du kaum vollkugelige Edelstahllager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterberger (18. Oktober 2017)

Auf der Homepage habe ich schon geschaut.
Dort war leider nix zu finden.
Werde wohl um den Kontakt nicht drumrum kommen.
Dennoch Danke!


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Oktober 2017)

Runterberger schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage habe ich schon geschaut.
> Dort war leider nix zu finden.
> Werde wohl um den Kontakt nicht drumrum kommen.
> Dennoch Danke!


Da must du anrufen.

Noche eines habe ich bei den Lagern vergessen:

Ein Kugellager ist so konstruiert, dass es sich dreht.
Die Fettmenge ist genau portioniert damit nichts raus kommen kann und wird bei der Herstellung auf einer Seite eingespritzt.
Es verteilt sich dann durch die Rotation des Lagers.
ABER wenn sich an deinem Bike das Lager zum ersten Mal um 360° dreht, dann ist was oberfaul.

Das führt dazu, dass ein Großteil des Lagers trocken liegt und geringste Feuchtigkeit  das Lager sofort annagt!

Daher sollte man solche Lager vor dem Einbau schon öffnen und komplett mit Fett füllen.
Rotwild hat das bei der Herstellung schon machen lassen, du kannst die Dinger sofort sorglos einbauen.


----------



## TrailProf (18. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe mein RX2 nun endlich mal mit zusätzlichen 29" Laufrädern ausgestatt.
Zwar nix dolles, aber beim Discount gab es die Mavic XA-Elite inclusive Reifen für relativ kleines Geld.
Zusätzlich an der Kurbel nun als kleines Blatt ein 24er montiert und hinten eine 42er Kassette, da ich mit meinen Spargelbeinen unbedingt eine leichte Übersetzung brauche.
Das Bike fährt sich nun deutlich touriger, was sicher auch an den verbauten Reifen (Crossmax Quest) liegt. Das höhere Tretlager fällt überhaupt nicht negativ auf, eher im Gegenteil, Pedalaufsetzer gehören so der Vergangenheit an. Die Laufruhe ist sehr gut, und durch den dünnen 2,35" Vorderreifen bleibt es dennoch wendig.
Für mich eine geniale Ergänzung zum 27"+ Setup, welches ich nun mit einen richtigen Vorderreifen (2,6" Maxxis DHF oder so) ausstatten könnte.
Oder lieber doch einen richtig aggressiven 29" Vorderreifen und hinten dann den vorhandenen NN in 27,5"+ , hmmm..Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Maledivo (20. Oktober 2017)

Kleine Update, ...

Ergon GD1 mit rotem Stopfen (farbidentisch zum E1) und KS Ether Carbon Lenker (780 mm).


----------



## Orakel (20. Oktober 2017)

das letzte Projekt für dieses Jahr.
Verheiratet werden die DRT Pumpen mit Mag

 ura MT 6 Bremszangen


----------



## Bensemer (20. Oktober 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Kleine Update, ...
> 
> Ergon GD1


Hatte ich auch mal am X1 aber wieder abgemacht. Klein bisschen schwitzige Hände Buckel hoch und die Griffe haben total gebabbt ...


----------



## Maledivo (28. Oktober 2017)

Habe die Griffe ausgiebig getestet - ist 1000 mal besser als GE1. Ich fahre allerdings immer mit Handschuhe, daher keine Probleme wegen schwitzende Hände.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Oktober 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Habe die Griffe ausgiebig getestet - ist 1000 mal besser als GE1. Ich fahre allerdings immer mit Handschuhe, daher keine Probleme wegen schwitzende Hände.


Im Ernst?
Sind dünner als die G- Dingsbumms und wabbeln nicht so?
Und hoppla, werden die Arme nicht mehr so schnell dick?
Tztztz, warum fahren so viele Downhiller dünne feste Griffe


----------



## Maledivo (28. Oktober 2017)

So ist das! Kannst ruhig bei mir testen !


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Oktober 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> So ist das! Kannst ruhig bei mir testen !


Fahre seit einigen Jahren deshalb die ODI Ruffian.
Gefühlsecht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (29. Oktober 2017)

Die GE1 sind mir auch zu dick, allenfalls für Trailbiken. Mit kleinen Händen und wenn festhalten und bremsen nötig ist, dann find ich die GA2 in S ok.
Chic, dass es wieder ( sogar noch rote ) Stopfen gibt - da die geschlossenen Grifftypen recht schnell am GriffeEnde hin sind.  ok - Ergon macht die Mischung nun so weich, dass wir ebensoschnell nach ner Saison nachgekaufen dürfen 

Ps. ..die dicken Arme haben bei mir immer noch einen Grund: die unbarmherzige, erst bei Speed aufwachende, aber dann supergenau agierende Fox 36 float..


----------



## Maledivo (29. Oktober 2017)

Mit GE1 bin ich gut klargekommen, allerdings mit dem HE1 Handschuhe. Dafür verschleißt die Griffe zum Lenkerende sehr schnell  (bei mir hat es nach Hälfte der Saison keine Polsterung mehr.

Nun teste ich mal GD1 und finde dieses viel besser, habe aber auch neues Lenker montiert  (Carbon), da weiß ich leider nicht so recht von welchem Teil das größten Vorteil kommt. Jedenfalls habe ich seitdem große Veränderung  (zum Positiven) gespürt und meine Armen tun nicht mehr so weh.

Mit GD1 komme ich auch mit TroyLee Handschuhe gut klar.

Denke es würde dich auch passen, ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Oktober 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Die GE1 sind mir auch zu dick, allenfalls für Trailbiken. Mit kleinen Händen und wenn festhalten und bremsen nötig ist, dann find ich die GA2 in S ok.
> Chic, dass es wieder ( sogar noch rote ) Stopfen gibt - da die geschlossenen Grifftypen recht schnell am GriffeEnde hin sind.  ok - Ergon macht die Mischung nun so weich, dass wir ebensoschnell nach ner Saison nachgekaufen dürfen
> 
> Ps. ..die dicken Arme haben bei mir immer noch einen Grund: die unbarmherzige, erst bei Speed aufwachende, aber dann supergenau agierende Fox 36 float..


Ich denke noch immer dass es bei dir auch an den Griffen liegt.
Versuch Mal ganz dünne.
Ich hatte versuchsweise welche drauf die 2cm im Durchmesser mehr hatten.
Ohne Handschuhe ging es, mit Handschuhen waren die Arme schnell dick und kraftlos.


----------



## JoDeCologne (30. Oktober 2017)

..viel dünner, als die GA2 in S, wäre nur TennisGripBand


----------



## egoibc (30. Oktober 2017)

Hi, ich hätte eine Frage an die Profis... Ich möchte an meinem 2014er G1 (26 Zoll) einen Angle Headset montieren.
In einem früheren Post wurde der EC44-ZS55 von Works Components genannt (-1,5 Grad). Dieser sollte ja passen.
Die Reducer Crown brauche ich nicht?!
Spricht etwas komplett dagegen diese Änderung vorzunehmen?
Das weiße E1 vor dem G1 hatte schon mehr Laufruhe... 
Danke
Der nicht so technisch versierte Thomas


----------



## JoDeCologne (30. Oktober 2017)

@egoibc jau
1.5 Degree EC44-ZS55 - To Suit Tapered Steerer Tube - Headtube Length: Länge Steuerrohr entsprechend Rahmengrösse 
..macht ruhiger bergab


----------



## Bensemer (30. Oktober 2017)

Zur Feier des BRÜCKENtages 



 
Ich genieße solche Tage weil ich IMMER frei habe und die Frau IMMER arbeiten muss. Wer weiß wie viel schöne Tage noch kommen, es war schon relativ frisch...


----------



## siem (31. Oktober 2017)

Saisonabschluss am Lago


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Oktober 2017)

Früher konnte man da runter fahren, heute ist es eingezäunt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siem (31. Oktober 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Früher konnte man da runter fahren, heute ist es eingezäunt?


 
ja leider, bin 2001 beim Bikefestival mit Richie Schley gefahren


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. November 2017)

Eine Frage an die Schrauber unter euch.
Kann man am E1 von 2011 bzw. am G1 von 2014/15 (beide 26" und tapered) für die untere Lagerschale als Gabelkonus  ein billiges Standardteil benutzen oder braucht man einen Konus von Acros bzw. gar von Rotwild direkt?


----------



## JoDeCologne (3. November 2017)

..oder einfach mal kurz vorm Largo rechts in Kaltern abfahren und den Roen hoch! 

Lekker Wein unten - lekkere Aussicht oben und lekker 2200hm GeröllTrailFlow runter.

..das kleine Rote passt !


----------



## TrailProf (10. November 2017)

@JoDeCologne 
das sieht so aus, als hättet Ihr beide 'ne Menge Spaß gehabt .


----------



## Orakel (11. November 2017)

Bremsenprojekt beendet


----------



## BrooKy (11. November 2017)

Mal ne kurze Frage an die Schrauber: Möchte an meinem 2017er X1 das Innenlager von Shimano BB92 auf SRAM GXP wechseln. Da nehme ich doch dann dieses Innenlager und verbaue es ohne Adapter (92 mm), oder?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/GXP-Pressfit-Innenlager-41-x-86-5-92-mm-p24338/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lauser5000 (12. November 2017)

Und gleich noch eine Frage na die Schrauber: Ich kann bei einem X1 aus 2014 (26er) keine ISCG-Adapter bei Nutzung einer 2-fach Kurbel anbringen oder??? Ich dachte, das wären Lagerschalen, mit Brille sieht das aber anders aus.
Eigentlich wollte ich ne einfache crash plate anbauen, aber ich muss wohl eher an meiner Fahrtechnik feilen....
Danke und Gruß
Ralf


----------



## lauser5000 (15. November 2017)

ist jemand dabei, der einen rockring oder bashguard an einem X1 mit 2x10/11 fährt? Mit Suchfunktion findet man einiges, aber überwiegend Probleme mit "zuwenig Abstand zum Umwerfer".
Danke euch.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2017)

Ich fahre einen Bash am E1 und G1 mit 2-fach.
Solange der Durchmesser vom Bash nicht größer ist als die Zahnspitzen ist das kein Problem, dann kann der Schaltkäfig drüber fahren.
Anders geht das wahscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (15. November 2017)

Sollte der Durchmesser vom Rockring nicht sogar größer sein um das Kettenblatt zu schützen?

Ich habe den Kettenspanner MRP 2x an meinem E1. Tut was er soll.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2017)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Sollte der Durchmesser vom Rockring nicht sogar größer sein um das Kettenblatt zu schützen?
> 
> Ich habe den Kettenspanner MRP 2x an meinem E1. Tut was er soll.
> 
> ...


Wenn er doch bis zur Zahnoberkante geht reicht das doch?
Mehr wäre zwar schön, setzt aber früher auf und kann den Umwerfer behindern?

Mein Bash sieht sehr mitgenommen aus, aber bisher wurde kein Kettenblatt in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.


----------



## JoDeCologne (15. November 2017)

Kommt wohl auf die Rockringgrösse an.. ..je größer, umso  höher musst du Umwerfer setzen und je bescheidener Schaltqualideit.


----------



## lauser5000 (15. November 2017)

ja der sollte wenn nur ein kleines bisschen größer sein..... muss mal stöbern, ob man auch genaue Größenangaben bei den entsprechenden Herstellern findet. Danke euch


----------



## oneeasy (17. November 2017)

Hallo, ich hätte eine Mütze von Rotwild die ich nicht mehr benötige und deshalb bitte ich die Euch an.


----------



## JoDeCologne (20. November 2017)

Frage an die C1 / X1 - Fahrer mit Integra 27,2er  

Wollte meine 27er auf intern wechseln - wo hat das C1 Original das Loch zur Zugführung unten?
Hinten, wie bei meinem E1 könnte eng werden durch die Schaltwerk, ebenso vorn/seitlich, wie zB beim G1 - hinten links?

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## at021971 (20. November 2017)

Beim 2015er R.X1 FS kommt der innen verlegte Zug der Sattelstütze hinten,  ziemlich weit unten aus dem Sitzrohr. Beim 2017er R.X2 FS und wohl auch beim 2016er/2017er R.X1 FS ist der Zug gänzlich innen verlegt, wird also oben ins Oberrohr eingeführt. 

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (20. November 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Frage an die C1 / X1 - Fahrer mit Integra 27,2er
> 
> Wollte meine 27er auf intern wechseln - wo hat das C1 Original das Loch zur Zugführung unten?
> Hinten, wie bei meinem E1 könnte eng werden durch die Schaltwerk, ebenso vorn/seitlich, wie zB beim G1 - hinten links?
> ...



Doch, genau da (hinterm Schaltwerk) sitzt das Loch dafür. 
Wenn kein anderer hier schneller ist, kann ich dir gleich mal ein Bild schicken.


----------



## Maledivo (20. November 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Doch, genau da (hinterm Schaltwerk) sitzt das Loch dafür.
> Wenn kein anderer hier schneller ist, kann ich dir gleich mal ein Bild schicken.



Würde mich auch interessieren - erwerbe demnächst ne Fox Transfer mit interne Zugführung.

Da muss ich ne Loch bohren (Schablone habe aber schon bekommt), jedoch habe ich noch den 2014er Rahmen wo der Umwerferbereich noch als Direktmount angeschweißt worden ist (soviel ich weiß gibt es ab 2015 nicht mehr (E-Type).


----------



## Dirk Nennen (20. November 2017)

Mach euch gleich mal ein Foto.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (20. November 2017)

So.
Hier mal zwei Bilder von der Zugführung bzw. dem Eingang für die Ansteuerung der Sattelstütze in meinem 2015er C1.
(Leider drückt der sehr schräg rein laufende Zug die Dichtung immer etwas raus)


----------



## Maledivo (20. November 2017)

Dachte das wäre an deinem E1, ... Aber trotzdem Danke


----------



## Dirk Nennen (20. November 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Dachte das wäre an deinem E1, ... Aber trotzdem Danke



Hihihi, ne.
Die Sattelstütze am E1 wird noch "konventionell" angesteuert.


----------



## jonalisa (20. November 2017)

Schon mal jemand einen Stahlfederdämpfer im G1 2014 gefahren?

Laut Linkage ist der Hinterbau recht progressiv, sollte also klappen, oder?

http://linkagedesign.blogspot.it/2014/03/rotwild-rg1-2014.html?m=1

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. November 2017)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Schon mal jemand einen Stahlfederdämpfer im G1 2014 gefahren?
> 
> Laut Linkage ist der Hinterbau recht progressiv, sollte also klappen, oder?
> 
> ...


Ich denke das klappt wenn du nicht gerade 0,1t schwer bist und mit 33% sag unterwges sein möchtest.

Habe den X2 Float drin und nutze den Federweg komplett ohne einen Durchschlag zu spüren, habe alle Spacer montiert.
Aber das passiert weniger beim Sprung, eher bei tiefen Kompressen.


----------



## jonalisa (20. November 2017)

Danke für dein schnelles Feedback. 100kg wiege ich zum Glück nicht, sondern ca. 80 fahrbereit. Allerdings fahre ich gerne zwischen 30 und 35% Sag. Mit dem Float X  und dem originalen Spacer klappt das recht gut.
Aber warum gutes nicht noch besser machen...
Ist jemand schon mit einem 222er Dämpfer unterwegs gewesen, wie er 2013 verbaut war?
Wären dann wohl 200mm Federweg, oder?

http://linkagedesign.blogspot.it/2013/03/rotwild-g1-2013.html?m=1

Was spricht dagegen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (21. November 2017)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Dachte das wäre an deinem E1, ... Aber trotzdem Danke


Beim meinem E1 2014 kommt der Zug ebenso genau hinten ca 2cm über Schweißnaht (Sattelrohr/Innenlager) raus.

Beim deinem E1race mit der directMount Umwerferhalter klappt das so nicht?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bild von RockyRider´s G1-Basteleileilei


----------



## Maledivo (21. November 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Beim meinem E1 2014 kommt der Zug ebenso genau hinten ca 2cm über Schweißnaht (Sattelrohr/Innenlager) raus.
> 
> Beim deinem E1race mit der directMount Umwerferhalter klappt das so nicht?
> 
> ...



Genau, da muss ich mal genauer hinschauen wo ich dann bohre, ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. November 2017)

Ich glaube beim ersten E1 mit 27,5" sieht das etwas anders aus als bei meinem G1.
Sitzt dort nicht ein Knotenblech?
Man müsste also etwas höher bohren schätze ich mal, dürfte aber kein Problem sein.


----------



## Maledivo (21. November 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich glaube beim ersten E1 mit 27,5" sieht das etwas anders aus als bei meinem G1.
> Sitzt dort nicht ein Knotenblech?
> Man müsste also etwas höher bohren schätze ich mal, dürfte aber kein Problem sein.



So sehe ich auch, ...


----------



## Maledivo (21. November 2017)

Es schaut so aus:



 
Es wird dann ein Loch zwischen beide Schweißnähte gebohrt.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. November 2017)

Könnte man bei einem 1-fach-Antrieb nicht dort innen auch Schaltseil und Hinterbremskabel lang führen? Mir gefällt die vorgesehene Zugführung unter dem Tretlager und ohne Schutz überhaupt nicht, das ist einfach Mist bei Trails mit viel Felsgerümpel. Da wird immer wieder mal die Zugführung gequetscht, ist nicht nur mir schon passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (22. November 2017)

Bild & Info von stets bemühten Rotwild - Supportern, nach 4ter Rückfrage und 4tem Mitarbeiter, wo das Loch beim Q1 hingehört:

- 5cm über Tretlager
- 3er Bohrer und dann größer Dremeln
- siehe Bild

Ich hatte ja eigentlich nicht nach X1 26" gefragt, was so hinten ganz anders aussieht?  ..

..gut das es hier im Forum die echt kompetente Hilfe gibt


----------



## [email protected] (29. November 2017)

Eine Frage an die Fahrwerksspezialisten hier:
Ich überlege meinen Dämpfer vom 2014/2015er E1 zu ersetzen.
Verbaut ist folgender: 
2014, FLOAT X F-S, CTD-Adj-K, Rotwild, E1, 7.875, 2.250, 0.9 Spacer, CM, RM, Climb M

Passt ein 2018 Fox Float DPX2 ins Rad?
Zum einen von der Baugröße. Der DPX2 ist im mittleren Teil etwas "bauchig". Das könnte am Sitzrohr knapp werden.
Zum anderen ist ja eine spezielle Abstimmung am originalen Dämpfer verbaut. Passt dort ein "normaler" DPX2, quasi von der Stange, zum E1?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. November 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Fahrwerksspezialisten hier:
> Ich überlege meinen Dämpfer vom 2014/2015er E1 zu ersetzen.
> Verbaut ist folgender:
> 2014, FLOAT X F-S, CTD-Adj-K, Rotwild, E1, 7.875, 2.250, 0.9 Spacer, CM, RM, Climb M
> ...


Rotwild konstruiert die Hinterbauten mit Verstand, sprich man braucht keine Sonderabstimmungen um eine verkorkste Hinterbaukinematik zu korrigieren.
Sprich Rotwild verbaut Dämpfer mit den Parametern "Medium", das siehst du auch bei deinem CTD.
Daher kannst du schon mal grundsätzlich jeden Aftermarket Dämpfer kaufen, die haben nämlich auch alles in "Meduim".

Passen sollte der DPX auch, der Bauch (also die neue gestaltete EVOL Negativkammer) ist nicht dicker als die des FloatX EVOL, und der passt schließlich auch.

Auf der Fox Helpsite findest du Zeichnungen mit Maßen, da kannst du dich ja zur Sicherheit nochmal durchwühlen.

Neben dem Doppelkolbensystem (wie beim FloatX2) gibt es jedoch beim DPX2 eine Besonderheit!
Man kann zwischen einer linearen Zugstufe auch eine degersive Zugstufe wählen.
Degresiv dürfte für leichte Fahrer geeignet sein, bzw. für den gemäßigten Einsatz.
Linear für schwerere Fahrer oder aggresivem Fahrstil.
Da müsste man mal bei FOX anrufen.


----------



## [email protected] (30. November 2017)

Ich hatte Rotwild auch mal zu dem Thema angeschrieben. War im Spamordner gelandet, habs erst heute entdeckt.
Die Antwort:
>>>...der Dämpfer sollte theoretisch in ihren Rahmen passen. 100%tig versprechen kann ich dies leider nicht da wir keine aktuellen Dämpfer mit älteren Rahmen testen.
Zudem ist der bei ihnen verbaute Dämpfer mit einer bestimmten Abstimmung auf ihren Rahmen versehen, aus diesem Grund ist es nicht empfehlenswert die original Dämpfer zu tauschen<<<

Klingt, als würde Rotwild von einem Dämpfertausch abraten.



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Man kann zwischen einer linearen Zugstufe auch eine degersive Zugstufe wählen.
> Degresiv dürfte für leichte Fahrer geeignet sein, bzw. für den gemäßigten Einsatz.
> Linear für schwerere Fahrer oder aggresivem Fahrstil.
> Da müsste man mal bei FOX anrufen.



Wie und wo kann man denn da etwas auswählen. Beim Kauf kann ich ja nur die Einbaulänge (200 x 57mm) auswählen.
Andere Möglichkeiten finde ich da bei keinem Shop. Also irgendwelche unterschiedlichen Abstimmungen.

Im aktuellen E1 wird ja auch ein DPX2 verbaut.
Hat der eigentlich dieselbe Einbaulänge? Kann auf der Homepage nichts dazu finden.


----------



## JoDeCologne (30. November 2017)

..erwarte nicht zuviel vom Rotwild-Support. Mir haben sie bisher meist Antworten gegeben, die sie selbst vor allem erstmal abgesichert haben und eher auf seichtem callcenter - Level.

Würde mal schauen, ob der aktuelle Tune beim dpx2 im e1 wirklich m m m ist.
Dann Experiment wagen und hier schildern, ob der finanzielle Aufwand gelohnt hat ;-)

Meine Erfahrung: Oller CTD zum Float X war Riesenunterschied im E1 - der Float X EVOL dann nochmal ganzen Tick besser im Mittleren Bereich. Alle M- tune.

Aber im Q1 hat der X EVOL kein bisschen was an Woaw gebracht. Hatte auch mal anfänglich nen falschen CTD mit X1 - firm m m - Tune im Q1, da war der Hinterbau dann sehr unsensible. Also falscher Tune kann leicht was verschlechtern.

Die grundsätzliche Frage - was möchtest du, bzw. wo versagt der aktuelle Dämpfer? oder muss das Weihnachtsgeld raus ..


----------



## MitchMG (1. Dezember 2017)

Erstes "DH" Bike........   in den 90ern.
Davor gab es nur was mit 100mm und Marzocchi Z1


----------



## Maledivo (2. Dezember 2017)

Nach kompletter Ausbau und neue Fettfüllungen an Lagern, neues Pressfit-Innenlager (Hope) (Bericht siehe hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hope-pressfit-fuer-e-thirteen-kurbeln.861830/), Bohrung für Innenverlegte Leitungsführung, neues FOX-Sattelstütze, neue Leitungsverlegung und Poiltur am Rahmen habe ich nun ein 4 Jahre altes Bike sehr verjüngt . Winter kann kommen! 









Wer Bohrungshilfe benötigt (Schablone - habe selbst welche gezeichnet, da ist Idiotensicher ), ich könnte ne PDF schicken.


----------



## jopf85 (3. Dezember 2017)

FOX empfiehlt ja jährlichen Service der Federelemente.

Hab eine 34er Gabel und Float EPS Dämpfer jetzt genau ein Jahr. Laufleistung nur 1300km, meist bei trockenem Wetter.

Was würdet ihr empfehlen: Service oder noch ein Jahr fahren?


----------



## [email protected] (3. Dezember 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Die grundsätzliche Frage - was möchtest du, bzw. wo versagt der aktuelle Dämpfer? oder muss das Weihnachtsgeld raus ..



Da die Entwicklung bei Gabeln und Dämpfer nicht stehen bleibt, erhoffe ich mir in allen Bereichen eine bessere Performance.
Bisher war nach einem Wechsel nach 3-4 Jahren immer ein Fortschritt zu bemerken. Schlechter wurde bei mir bisher noch kein Federelement.

Welchen Tune müsste ich denn bei einem Float X EVOL von 2017 nehmen? Fährt Maledivo nicht so einen?


----------



## Maledivo (3. Dezember 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Da die Entwicklung bei Gabeln und Dämpfer nicht stehen bleibt, erhoffe ich mir in allen Bereichen eine bessere Performance.
> Bisher war nach einem Wechsel nach 3-4 Jahren immer ein Fortschritt zu bemerken. Schlechter wurde bei mir bisher noch kein Federelement.
> 
> Welchen Tune müsste ich denn bei einem Float X EVOL von 2017 nehmen? Fährt Maledivo nicht so einen?



Die habe ich - alle in M! Sehr gute Wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (3. Dezember 2017)

jopf85 schrieb:


> FOX empfiehlt ja jährlichen Service der Federelemente.
> 
> Hab eine 34er Gabel und Float EPS Dämpfer jetzt genau ein Jahr. Laufleistung nur 1300km, meist bei trockenem Wetter.
> 
> Was würdet ihr empfehlen: Service oder noch ein Jahr fahren?




Also ich würde da noch nicht über nen Service nachdenken. 
Wenn du's selber machst, und viel Zeit hast, kannst ja nen kleinen Service machen. Geht im Grunde ganz einfach.
Ansonsten habe ich immer erst nach ca. 2500 bis 3000 km und auch "Allwettereinsatz" einen Service gemacht. Der dann aber spürbare Verbesserung  (zurück) brachte.

Habe auch mal ne 32er Fox 4 Jahre und gut 7000 km gefahren, (das auch sehr viel im Herbst und Winter) und die hat immer perfekt und auch sehr feinfühlig funktioniert.


----------



## jopf85 (5. Dezember 2017)

Danke für deine Erfahrung. Werde den Service dann noch etwas verschieben.
Hat jemand eine Quelle für Schaumstoffhüllen zur Geräuschunterdrückung von Innenverwaltung Zügen? Die von capgo sind meiner Einschätzung nach zu dick für die Öffnungen am 2016er X1.


----------



## Orakel (5. Dezember 2017)

jopf85 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Quelle für Schaumstoffhüllen zur Geräuschunterdrückung von Innenverwaltung Zügen? Die von capgo sind meiner Einschätzung nach zu dick für die Öffnungen am 2016er X1.


Ruf doch mal bei Rotwild an, so hab ich es gemacht


----------



## XDennisX (5. Dezember 2017)

Steht auch schon im Schnäppchenmarkt, aber wer ne neue Gabel braucht...
Ich wüsste nicht wo es günstiger geht: 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Angebote/fox-suspension-sale-2017/


----------



## pelue67 (6. Dezember 2017)

Moin,

ich bitte um Eure Einschätzung.
Der Keller ist zu voll, deshalb werde ich mein Rotwild R.C1 FS Pro (Größe M) von 2011 ziehen lassen.
Was kann man dafür noch verlangen? Guter Zustand, ist nicht mehr als vielleicht 1500 km/Jahr gefahren worden.
Syntace Sattelstütze, Lenker und Vorbau, sonst alles original.

Danke Euch!


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2017)

1.250,-€ wären möglicherweise noch zu bekommen.


----------



## pelue67 (6. Dezember 2017)

Danke, dann hab ich schonmal eine Richtung.


----------



## jonalisa (6. Dezember 2017)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Steht auch schon im Schnäppchenmarkt, aber wer ne neue Gabel braucht...



Was meinst du mit Schnäppchenmarkt?
Keinen entsprechenden Thread gefunden.
Klingt echt interessant.


----------



## XDennisX (6. Dezember 2017)

@jonalisa 

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/page-10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (6. Dezember 2017)

Vergiss alles, was ich geschrieben hatte.
War wohl ein tapatalk -Problem.


----------



## dopero (8. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
kennt jemand die SHIS Bezeichnung für die MHS Steuersätze ab 2016?
Grüße
dopero


----------



## jopf85 (14. Dezember 2017)

Hat schon jemand beim X1/X2 ab 2016 den Lenkwinkel mit dem Winkelsteuersatz auf 65,5° abgeflacht und kann von seinen Erfahrungen berichten? Mich würde insbesondere die Frage nach kippeligem Fahrverhalten auf gemäßigten Trails und im Uphill interessieren. Negativer Einfluss beim Hinterrad versetzen?

Leidet das Steuerrohr durch mehrmaliges Wechseln des Steuersatzes eurer Erfahrung nach?


----------



## JoDeCologne (14. Dezember 2017)

jopf85 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand beim X1/X2 ab 2016 den Lenkwinkel mit dem Winkelsteuersatz auf 65,5° abgeflacht und kann von seinen Erfahrungen berichten? Mich würde insbesondere die Frage nach kippeligem Fahrverhalten auf gemäßigten Trails und im Uphill interessieren. Negativer Einfluss beim Hinterrad versetzen?
> 
> Leidet das Steuerrohr durch mehrmaliges Wechseln des Steuersatzes eurer Erfahrung nach?



Zwar nicht bei X sondern E und von 66 auf 64 abgeflacht, aber kippeliger nervös am Berg ist nicht zu spüren (bei 1400hm am Stück in Kaltern wäre es mir wohl aufgefallen). Es verstärkt halt das „will gerade“ und „Klapplenkgefühl“, was ich beim Lenken mag.

Da bei „flacher“ das Überschlagsgefühl später kommt, traue ich mich mehr Druck vorn. Beim anderen Rad mit 68grad gehe ich nun in Kurven fast über Lenker. 
Umsetzen? Stoppieübungen gingen erstmal besser.

Hab aber auch kurzen / kleinen M-Rahmen, dem die 10mm länger gut taten.


Nachtrag: Info Rotwild zum X1 2016:
_..die Änderungen an der Geo belaufen sich bei Verwendung der -1.5° Schalen laut unserem Engineering auf:

Reach ca. -3 mm
Radstand ca. + 13 mm
BB Absenkung ca. 3 mm_


----------



## Groudon (14. Dezember 2017)

Ich überlege auch mein R.X1 (2015er Modell) von 67,5 auf 66 Grad abzuflachen. Erhoffe mir davon bissl mehr Stabilität und Laufruhe im downhill.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (14. Dezember 2017)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen.
Habe mein E1 ja auch auf 64,3 Grad abgeflacht, und würd´s nicht mehr missen wollen.
Fahrverhalten so wie JoDeCologne geschrieben hat.

Entspricht ja auch den "aktuell modernen Geometrien"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (14. Dezember 2017)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch mein R.X1 (2015er Modell) von 67,5 auf 66 Grad abzuflachen. Erhoffe mir davon bissl mehr Stabilität und Laufruhe im downhill.


Do it  & get it!

Genau das passiert. (nicht zuletzt dann im Kopf ;-)
Workcomponents in UK: 44/55 .


----------



## jopf85 (14. Dezember 2017)

Vielen Dank für eure Erfahrungen, ich glaube ich werde das auch mal probieren. Leidet denn das Steuerrohr sehr, wenn ich danach nochmal zurückwechseln würde? Hab etwas Angst vor nervigen Knackgeräuschen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (14. Dezember 2017)

jopf85 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Erfahrungen, ich glaube ich werde das auch mal probieren. Leidet denn das Steuerrohr sehr, wenn ich danach nochmal zurückwechseln würde? Hab etwas Angst vor nervigen Knackgeräuschen.



Glaube da brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen. 
Du wechselst nicht mehr zurück.


----------



## jopf85 (16. Dezember 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Glaube da brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen.
> Du wechselst nicht mehr zurück.



In meinen Träumen kann ich einen flacheren Lenkwinkel bei den krass steilen Trails gut gebrauchen.
In der Realität ist es auf den 95% gemäßigten Trails hoffentlich kein allzu großer Verlust an Wendigkeit und Agilität.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. Dezember 2017)

jopf85 schrieb:


> In meinen Träumen kann ich einen flacheren Lenkwinkel bei den krass steilen Trails gut gebrauchen.
> In der Realität ist es auf den 95% gemäßigten Trails hoffentlich kein allzu großer Verlust an Wendigkeit und Agilität.



Die Sorge hatte ich vorher auch.
Aber nach zwei, drei Touren hast dich dran gewöhnt.
Man muss sich halt nur dran gewöhnen im Flachen mehr Druck auf's Vorderrad zu geben.
Geht aber fix.


----------



## JoDeCologne (16. Dezember 2017)

Vorn ordentlich Druck ist eh die sauberere Technik... ist beim Biken , Skifahrn und sonstigen Männersportarten so


----------



## jopf85 (18. Dezember 2017)

Hab mich nochmal ein bißchen mit der Geometrie auseinandergesetzt.

Bei der jetzigen Einstellung mit 67° LW und 51mm Gabeloffset ergibt sich ein Nachlauf von 95mm. Bei Anpassung des LW auf 65,5 steigt der Nachlauf auf 106mm an. Tretlagerhöhe ist mit 334,5 dann schon ziemlich niedrig.
Insgesamt trifft es damit sicherlich die aktuell gehypten Kriterien "lang, tief und flach".

Die Werte kommen dem Last Clay ziemlich nahe was in allen Tests trotz 65,2° LW als wendig beschrieben wird.
Bin gespannt wie sich die Änderungen auswirken, ist ja nicht immer ein Vorteil mit dem aktuellen Trend zu gehen.


----------



## JoDeCologne (18. Dezember 2017)

@jopf85 ..also wenn du 3mm BB Absenkung spürst, dann Hut ab. 
Würde mir nicht so nen Kopf machen; der Charakter des Bikes bleibt und geht einfach ne Tendenz mehr Richtung Abfahrt. Vor allem ändert sich die Aussicht vom Cockpit, da dein Vorderrad 13mm weiter vor den Lenker wandert und du von oben mehr Reifen und vermeintlich mehr Sicherheit erblickst. Wenn dir die Geo nicht zusagt, gibt´s hier bestimmt genug, die dir die Schalen abnehmen und auch mal Testen wollen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Dezember 2017)

Am Samstag mal wieder mit dem Rotwild unterwegs gewesen und zum testen ein 27,5 VR reingesteckt. 

Bergauf ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig aber bergab schon ne ganz schöne Waffe

Gut das G1 hatte mit dem LR auch einen LW von 63,5° gehabt

Da mittlerweile aber ein leichtfüßigeres Enduro im Keller steht wird das denke ich meine Bikepark/ Shuttle Kiste werden.


----------



## jopf85 (23. Dezember 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Do it  & get it!
> 
> Genau das passiert. (nicht zuletzt dann im Kopf ;-)
> Workcomponents in UK: 44/55 .



Ist das dann der entsprechende für den RHS 15 Steuersatz? Kumpel sucht den passenden für 2014er X45.
Müsste ja der hier sein: https://www.rotwild-outletstore.de/ersatzteile/steuersaetze/rotwild-rhs15-steuersatz.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. Dezember 2017)

jopf85 schrieb:


> Ist das dann der entsprechende für den RHS 15 Steuersatz? Kumpel sucht den passenden für 2014er X45.
> Müsste ja der hier sein: https://www.rotwild-outletstore.de/ersatzteile/steuersaetze/rotwild-rhs15-steuersatz.html




Mit dem bekommst du aber keinen flacheren Lenkwinkel.


----------



## jonalisa (23. Dezember 2017)

@Dirk Nennen Hab mir neulich deine Videos auf Youtube angeschaut, wie du die Trails im westlichen Südtirol rockst. Immer wieder toll zu sehen wie viele IBCler es zu mir nach Hause verschlägt.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. Dezember 2017)

Hey @jonalisa 
Ist ja interressant. 
Da bist du ja zu beneiden, ein so schönes Fleckchen Erde deine Heimat nennen zu dürfen. 

Vielleicht können wir uns, bei meinem nächsten Urlaub ja mal treffen, und du zeigst mir deine Tips. 

Gruß aus dem Rheinland 
Dirk

PS: Danke für das Lob  (..... du rockst........)  aber ich bin da sicherlich nicht die Messlatte. Gibt sicher einige die da bergab besser (schneller) sind.


----------



## jonalisa (23. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Dirk. Outdoortechnisch lebe ich sicher in einem Paradies. Geheimtipps gibt es in meiner Heimat von Reschen bis Meran keine mehr. Alles schon in Büchern, Karten, Magazinen, Videos...veröffentlicht worden.

Es kommt nicht auf den Speed sondern auf das Gesamterlebnis an.
Der Spaß muss im Vordergrund stehen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. Dezember 2017)

Da hast Du natürlich Recht.
Deswegen bin ich ja auch nur sehr eingeschränkt der Seilbahn- oder Shuttlefreund.  
Und E-Bike schon mal gar nicht. (Zumindest vorerst nicht, wer weiß wie es wird, wenn ich älter werde.)


----------



## jonalisa (23. Dezember 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Da hast Du natürlich Recht.
> Deswegen bin ich ja auch nur sehr eingeschränkt der Seilbahn- oder Shuttlefreund.
> Und E-Bike schon mal gar nicht. (Zumindest vorerst nicht, wer weiß wie es wird, wenn ich älter werde.)


Ich stimme dir in allen Punkten zu

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jopf85 (23. Dezember 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Mit dem bekommst du aber keinen flacheren Lenkwinkel.


Ja, schon klar. Ich bräuchte den zu dem verlinkten Steuersatz passenden von works components. Weiß aber nicht welcher das ist.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. Dezember 2017)

Dann müsste das hier der passende Satz mit 1,5 Grad Verstellung sein:

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15...dset---to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-119-p.asp


----------



## jopf85 (23. Dezember 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Dann müsste das hier der passende Satz mit 1,5 Grad Verstellung sein:
> 
> http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15...dset---to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-119-p.asp


Danke. Hatte immer nur die ZS geguckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (24. Dezember 2017)

Frohe Weihnachten allen (Rotwild mitleser eingeschlossen )


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Dezember 2017)

Dem schließe ich mich mal an.
Allen Rotwildern und allen anderen Bikern hier ein frohes und geruhsames Weihnachtsfest. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Maledivo (7. Januar 2018)

Das Bike hat ne echter Rotwild-Charakter  - Armer Baum


----------



## dopero (7. Januar 2018)

Mit einem E+ wärst Du da einfach hochgefahren...
;-)


----------



## Maledivo (7. Januar 2018)

dopero schrieb:


> Mit einem E+ wärst Du da einfach hochgefahren...
> ;-)



Dann ist es kein Rotwild mehr - schon mal ein Rotwild klettern gesehen?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. Januar 2018)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Das Bike hat ne echter Rotwild-Charakter  - Armer Baum
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 683343



So was nenn ich mal einen "natürlichen" Bikeständer.


Richtig Öko.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (7. Januar 2018)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Dann ist es kein Rotwild mehr - schon mal ein Rotwild klettern gesehen?


Ich hab schon Pferde kotzen gsehn


----------



## Middlfrank (10. Januar 2018)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Kleine Update, ...
> 
> Ergon GD1 mit rotem Stopfen (farbidentisch zum E1) und KS Ether Carbon Lenker (780 mm).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 655773


Guten Abend! Darf ich fragen, ob du immer noch mit dem Lenker zufrieden bist?


----------



## Maledivo (11. Januar 2018)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> Guten Abend! Darf ich fragen, ob du immer noch mit dem Lenker zufrieden bist?



Ja bin ich! !


----------



## JoDeCologne (11. Januar 2018)

Jemand schon den Next SL 35 mal gefahren. ..oder vergleichbares 35er Plastikrohr

Freund hatte mal 35er Lenker und meinte, der sei ihm zu "hart" und ohne "flex" gewesen und ist zurück auf Standard..


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Januar 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Jemand schon den Next SL 35 mal gefahren. ..oder vergleichbares 35er Plastikrohr
> 
> Freund hatte mal 35er Lenker und meinte, der sei ihm zu "hart" und ohne "flex" gewesen und ist zurück auf Standard..


Was dein Freund alles so merkt?
Ich habe noch nie einen Unterschied feststellen können, noch nicht mal von Alu auf Carbon.
OK, ich hab auch nur kanpp 70kg Abtropfgewicht.


----------



## Orakel (11. Januar 2018)

ich fahr seit einem Jahr den Acros Carbonlenker in 35mm, fühlt sich für mich nicht anders an wie der Vorherige Renthal in 31,8mm


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Jemand schon den Next SL 35 mal gefahren.



Ich fahre den Next *R* 35 am Jeffsy und den Syntace Vector Carbon 31,8 am E1.
Beide 780mm und 20mm Rise.
Einen Unterschied kann ich da nicht feststellen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (11. Januar 2018)

Hab da auch noch nie bei Lenkerwechsel was gemerkt. Egal ob Carbon oder Alu.
Nur bei der Form (Backsweep etc.) bin ich sensibel.

@RockyRider66 
Du bist nur 70kg? Verdammt, da brauch ich ja ein E-Bike, wenn wir mal zusammen biken.


----------



## JoDeCologne (11. Januar 2018)

Super...
..vielen Dank.

Ps. Na, ihr solltet mal den Crank Brothers Cobalt11 testen; da merkt man , dass man andere Lenke hat  Gummijummi


----------



## noie95 (11. Januar 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Was dein Freund alles so merkt?
> Ich habe noch nie einen Unterschied feststellen können, noch nicht mal von Alu auf Carbon.
> OK, ich hab auch nur kanpp 70kg Abtropfgewicht.



??? Das mekst du nicht...??? Echt jetzt...!?!? 
Ich merk sogar wenn ich zu viel Brunox auf einen der beiden Anstreifringe für die Standrohre an meine Gabel tu... Das Bike läuft null mehr geradeaus und schlingert total im Anlieger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Januar 2018)

noie95 schrieb:


> ??? Das mekst du nicht...??? Echt jetzt...!?!?
> Ich merk sogar wenn ich zu viel Brunox auf einen der beiden Anstreifringe für die Standrohre an meine Gabel tu... Das Bike läuft null mehr geradeaus und schlingert total im Anlieger...


Ist doch klar, nimm WD40!


----------



## JoDeCologne (12. Januar 2018)

An Standrohre gehören nur Produkte von Fromm oder Durex


----------



## Maledivo (12. Januar 2018)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hab da auch noch nie bei Lenkerwechsel was gemerkt. Egal ob Carbon oder Alu.
> Nur bei der Form (Backsweep etc.) bin ich sensibel.
> 
> @RockyRider66
> Du bist nur 70kg? Verdammt, da brauch ich ja ein E-Bike, wenn wir mal zusammen biken.



Keine Sorge - ich wiege weit über Rocky´s Gewicht, jedoch kommen wir gleichzeitig auf dem Berg an, ... Mehr Sorgen würde ich eher beim Downhill machen, da ist er verdammt schnell .


----------



## Maledivo (12. Januar 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Super...
> ..vielen Dank.
> 
> Ps. Na, ihr solltet mal den Crank Brothers Cobalt11 testen; da merkt man , dass man andere Lenke hat  Gummijummi



Das habe ich auch etwas gemerkt bei dem Leihbike - ist auch der einziger Lenker die ich etwas gespürt habe.

An RF Atlas und an KS Carbonlenker merke ich höchstens nur meine Einbildung .


----------



## dopero (12. Januar 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Ps. Na, ihr solltet mal den Crank Brothers Cobalt11 testen; da merkt man , dass man andere Lenke hat  Gummijummi


Seit der raus geflogen ist, habe ich sogar das Gefühl die Fuhre würde genau da hin fahren wo ich wollte.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (12. Januar 2018)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Keine Sorge - ich wiege weit über Rocky´s Gewicht, jedoch kommen wir gleichzeitig auf dem Berg an, ... Mehr Sorgen würde ich eher beim Downhill machen, da ist er verdammt schnell .



Ok, dann hab ich ja noch Hoffnung.
Dann ist die Herausforderung wohl die Abfahrt. 
Da hätte ich ja zumindest auf Grund meines Gewichtes einen "drückenden" Vorteil.


----------



## Maledivo (21. Januar 2018)

Halten die Rotwilder momentan den Winterschlaf?

Meins ist immer noch munter


----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. Januar 2018)

Super Maledivo. 
Ich hab heute tatsächlich auch das erste mal nach 2,5 Monaten Zwangspause mal wieder ein Stündchen gefahren. 

Wird aber noch was dauern, bis mein Sitzfleisch wieder für längere Touren widerstandsfähig genug ist.


----------



## Bensemer (21. Januar 2018)

Hab zwar schon über 400 Kilometer dieses Jahr aber ich fahre im Winter nur Specialized (VW ). Im Frühjahr kommt das Rotwild (Mercedes ) wieder raus. 
Also so wie in jungen Jahren mit den Autos: im Sommer was geiles getuntes und dann halt ne Krücke für die bescheidene Jahreszeit. 

Ok, Krücke ist zu hart. Der Crosser macht richtig Spaß im Dreck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (22. Januar 2018)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Super Maledivo.
> Ich hab heute tatsächlich auch das erste mal nach 2,5 Monaten Zwangspause mal wieder ein Stündchen gefahren.
> 
> Wird aber noch was dauern, bis mein Sitzfleisch wieder für längere Touren widerstandsfähig genug ist.



Wird schon ! Je früher umso besser .

Das Wetter momentan ist auch nicht sehr einladend zum Biken, gestern sollte nix von oben kommen und innerhalb von 4 h gab es Wettermix (zuerst Regen, dann Sonne, dann Schneefall, dann Nebel und derselben Prozess wiederholt ).

Jedoch hat es Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (22. Januar 2018)

Glaub ich gern.
Wenn man erst mal eingesaut ist, machen die restlichen Schlammlöcher richtig Spaß.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2018)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Hab zwar schon über 400 Kilometer dieses Jahr aber ich fahre im Winter nur Specialized (VW ). Im Frühjahr kommt das Rotwild (Mercedes ) wieder raus.
> Also so wie in jungen Jahren mit den Autos: im Sommer was geiles getuntes und dann halt ne Krücke für die bescheidene Jahreszeit.
> 
> Ok, Krücke ist zu hart. Der Crosser macht richtig Spaß im Dreck.


Da halte ich mit 10,45km dagegen.....


----------



## Dirk Nennen (22. Januar 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Da halte ich mit 10,45km dagegen.....



Na dann bin ich dir ja schon 9,3 km voraus!


----------



## Maledivo (22. Januar 2018)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich dir ja schon 9,3 km voraus!



Freue dich aber nicht zu früh, ... 

So wie ich ihn kenne wird er am Ende des Jahres mehrere Tausender km landen.


----------



## Fritzhorn (22. Januar 2018)

Nabend zusammen,
hat zufälligerweise jemand das Sattelstützenmaß vom X1 FS 27,5 Modelljahr 2015 im Kopf? Ich meine es wären 31,6 mm, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Ein entsprechendes Datenblatt find ich gerade auch nicht im Netz :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (22. Januar 2018)

Fritzhorn schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> hat zufälligerweise jemand das Sattelstützenmaß vom X1 FS 27,5 Modelljahr 2015 im Kopf? Ich meine es wären 31,6 mm, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Ein entsprechendes Datenblatt find ich gerade auch nicht im Netz :/



Ja ist richtig! 

Siehe https://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/shop/rahmen/x1-fs-27-5-rahmen-2022.html


----------



## Dirk Nennen (22. Januar 2018)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Freue dich aber nicht zu früh, ...
> 
> So wie ich ihn kenne wird er am Ende des Jahres mehrere Tausender km landen.



Ne Ne, bin ja auch schon mit Tagesbestleistungen zufrieden. 
Gibt etwas mehr an Motivation


----------



## JoDeCologne (24. Januar 2018)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Halten die Rotwilder momentan den Winterschlaf?
> 
> Meins ist immer noch munter
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 688262


?? 80km weiter im Norden liegt leider nur den Schlamm in dieser Höhe.
Stimmt! Mal raus.., drinnen gibt‘s sonst auf Dauer schlechte Laune


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ?? 80km weiter im Norden liegt leider nur den Schlamm in dieser Höhe.
> Stimmt! Mal raus.., drinnen gibt‘s sonst auf Dauer schlechte Laune


Ich das weiche Braune kein Schnee?


----------



## heizer1980 (24. Januar 2018)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Halten die Rotwilder momentan den Winterschlaf?
> 
> Meins ist immer noch munter
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 688262



Melde mich nach einem guten Jahr Winterschlaf wieder zurück 


 

Leider habe ich bei der letzten Ausfahrt Sonntag den Edge 1000 geschrottet und der FR735XT hat das Schwimmen heute auch nicht überlebt... hätte ich mal noch Ei  Jahr Winterschlaf gehalten


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Januar 2018)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Melde mich nach einem guten Jahr Winterschlaf wieder zurück
> Anhang anzeigen 689287
> 
> Leider habe ich bei der letzten Ausfahrt Sonntag den Edge 1000 geschrottet und der FR735XT hat das Schwimmen heute auch nicht überlebt... hätte ich mal noch Ei  Jahr Winterschlaf gehalten



Ui. Na dann willkommen zurück. 
Hast auf jeden Fall ein tolles Bild gemacht.


----------



## heizer1980 (24. Januar 2018)

Ja Bilder sind schon was feines 20hm tiefer gab es im Siebengebirge nur noch Matsch... Schnee gab es nur auf der Terasse vom Ölberg


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Januar 2018)

Na immerhin.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Januar 2018)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Melde mich nach einem guten Jahr Winterschlaf wieder zurück
> Anhang anzeigen 689287
> 
> Leider habe ich bei der letzten Ausfahrt Sonntag den Edge 1000 geschrottet und der FR735XT hat das Schwimmen heute auch nicht überlebt... hätte ich mal noch Ei  Jahr Winterschlaf gehalten


Bei uns ist der Schnee dieses Jahr auch braun....


----------



## heizer1980 (25. Januar 2018)

Schon schlimm mit dem Schnee, kann ja nicht mehr lange dauern bis zur ersten Lawine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (27. Januar 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist der Schnee dieses Jahr auch braun....



Meinst du das?


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Januar 2018)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Meinst du das?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 690269


Ja genau den Schnee meinte ich.


----------



## heizer1980 (28. Januar 2018)

Ich hab heute mal was anderes gefunden, wie hieß das kalte feuchte Zeug nochmal?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2018)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute mal was anderes gefunden, wie hieß das kalte feuchte Zeug nochmal?
> Anhang anzeigen 690748


Vagina


----------



## Dirk Nennen (29. Januar 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Vagina



Kalt?  Uiuiui, jetzt bitte keine näheren Infos.


----------



## JoDeCologne (29. Januar 2018)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute mal was anderes gefunden, wie hieß das kalte feuchte Zeug nochmal?
> Anhang anzeigen 690748


Seid wann steht das Wasser in Aachen so hoch?
Hat’s Holland endlich erwischt


----------



## heizer1980 (29. Januar 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Seid wann steht das Wasser in Aachen so hoch?
> Hat’s Holland endlich erwischt



Bin mittlerweile Bonner und arbeite bei dir im Dorf viel um die olle Kirche


----------



## Dirk Nennen (29. Januar 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Seid wann steht das Wasser in Aachen so hoch?
> Hat’s Holland endlich erwischt



Na das wäre ja zu schön 
Endlich Strand in Aachen.


----------



## JoDeCologne (30. Januar 2018)

..also irgendwann müssen wir RWRTreff - Rheinland mal hinbekommen.

Zb. ..an der Ahr - Richtung dem RheinMoselanerHaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (30. Januar 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..also irgendwann müssen wir RWRTreff - Rheinland mal hinbekommen.
> 
> Zb. ..an der Ahr - Richtung dem RheinMoselanerHaufen



Wäre dabei!!!


----------



## heizer1980 (30. Januar 2018)

Gerne aber momentan muss ich noch was am Sitzfleisch arbeiten


----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. Januar 2018)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Gerne aber momentan muss ich noch was am Sitzfleisch arbeiten



Dem muss ich mich anschließen.
Da ich nach 2,5 Monaten Zwangspause letzte Woche das erst mal wieder im Sattel saß, und es doch noch "zwickt", brauche ich auch noch was.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Januar 2018)

Dabei.
Wenn wir hier fahren ist kein Sitzfleisch erforderlich- das machen wir alles im Stehen......


----------



## heizer1980 (30. Januar 2018)

Man Andreas ich habe keine Probleme mit meinem ollen Schinken, der ist gut abgehangen und geräuchert, nur keine Kraft in den Beinen wollte es aber nicht so offensichtlich sagen. 

Aber deine Ecke ist schon geil zum Biken, gemptlich rauf und grinsend runter


----------



## TrailProf (5. Februar 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist der Schnee dieses Jahr auch braun....



Seit letztem Wochenende ist bei uns der Schlamm wieder weiss grmpf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (5. Februar 2018)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Seit letztem Wochenende ist bei uns der Schlamm wieder weiss grmpf...
> Anhang anzeigen 693670



Hattest Du Heckspoiler vom Manta geklaut? 

Ansonsten schönes Bike!


----------



## Orakel (5. Februar 2018)

@TrailProf 
wie zufrieden bist du den mit der 34er Fox ?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. Februar 2018)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Seit letztem Wochenende ist bei uns der Schlamm wieder weiss grmpf...
> Anhang anzeigen 693670



Sorry, ich weiß, das ist super funktionell, aber soooooooooooooooooooooo häßlich.
Mach den Spoiler bitte weg. 

Hatte mir auch so was konstruiert, aber nach der ersten Ausfahrt vor lauter Augenschmerzen wieder ab gemacht.
Dann zieh ich doch lieber ne kurze Regenhose noch drüber.


----------



## TrailProf (5. Februar 2018)

@Maledivo .dann fehlt ja nur noch der Fuchsschwanz.
@Orakel .kann bis jetzt nix negatives sagen. Habe zum Vergleich noch ne 120er Reba und ne 170er Fox36 im Einsatz und die 34er ist deutlich näher an der 36er, finde ich eig. ganz OK so.
@Dirk Nennen .ich fahre halt mit dem Bike auch manchmal zur Arbeit, da isses schon praktisch. Ich verspreche aber keine Fotos mehr zu posten solange das Teil dran ist.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (6. Februar 2018)

@TrailProf:

Ok, das ist nett.


----------



## siem (7. Februar 2018)

Hallo Rotwilder,

seit kurzem ist der Baron 2.6 erhältlich, hier Kurzbericht bei BC: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Reifen-Schlaeuche/baron-projekt/

weiß jemand ob der "plus" Reifen auch in non boost Rahmen bzw. Gabel montierbar und fahrbar ist? Laut Rotwild sind
non boost nur bis 2,5 freigegeben, aber 2,5 ist ja nicht immer gleich 2,5


----------



## Maledivo (7. Februar 2018)

Es scheint dass Continentale Hausaufgaben gemacht hat, ...

Nach 3 Winter mit Maxxis Shorty würde ich mal für nächsten Winter Conti Baron (2,4er) testen, ...

Mit Shorty bin ich megazufrieden, jedoch wenn man nicht was anderes probiert hat, erfährt man auch nix .


----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. Februar 2018)

siem schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwilder,
> 
> seit kurzem ist der Baron 2.6 erhältlich, hier Kurzbericht bei BC: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Reifen-Schlaeuche/baron-projekt/
> 
> ...



Da denke ich auch drüber nach.
Glaube schon das es passen kann.
Die Reifenbreite ist ja mit gut 65mm angegeben.
Das werde ich auf jeden Fall mal nachmessen.

Ansonsten versuche ich halt vorne nen 2,6er, und hinten dann 2,4er. Eventuell hinten auch was "leichter rollenderes"!


----------



## Maledivo (7. Februar 2018)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Da denke ich auch drüber nach.
> Glaube schon das es passen kann.
> Die Reifenbreite ist ja mit gut 65mm angegeben.
> Das werde ich auf jeden Fall mal nachmessen.
> ...



Wenn dann vorne und hinten 2,4er, ...

Will ja kein Fatbike fahren


----------



## TrailProf (7. Februar 2018)

siem schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwilder,
> 
> seit kurzem ist der Baron 2.6 erhältlich, hier Kurzbericht bei BC: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Reifen-Schlaeuche/baron-projekt/
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das könnte echt knapp werden, denn lt. Test (ich glaube war in der Mountainbike) baut der Baron im Gegensatz zu den anderen dort getesteten +Reifen echte 2,6" breit, also 66mm. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat z.B. ein Nobby "nur" knapp 62mm.

Schade, dass ich mir nach langem Zögern erst vor wenigen Wochen einen Minion DHR 2.8" geholt habe. Hatte nicht damit gerechnet dass Conti dieses mal sooo.. schnell ist, der Baron 2.4" kam ja erst ein Jahr später als ursprünglich angekündigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (7. Februar 2018)

Ich bin auch am überlegen. Der Baron ist sowieso super...
Und wegen Rollwiderstand....ich habe gelesen, dass ein breiterer Reifen sogar ein geringeren Rollwiderstand hat, da sich die Auflagefläche des Reifens in der Breite vergrößert und in der Länge (Fahrtrichtung) verkürzt.
Somit hat man in Schräglage wohl auch mehr Grip.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Februar 2018)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am überlegen. Der Baron ist sowieso super...
> Und wegen Rollwiderstand....ich habe gelesen, dass ein breiterer Reifen sogar ein geringeren Rollwiderstand hat, da sich die Auflagefläche des Reifens in der Breite vergrößert und in der Länge (Fahrtrichtung) verkürzt.
> Somit hat man in Schräglage wohl auch mehr Grip.


Marketing und Physik sind da woh konträr. ...


----------



## XDennisX (7. Februar 2018)

@RockyRider66

Du glaubst nicht was in der Werbung angepriesen wird? 

Die haben doch immer Recht *hust*


----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. Februar 2018)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am überlegen. Der Baron ist sowieso super...
> Und wegen Rollwiderstand....ich habe gelesen, dass ein breiterer Reifen sogar ein geringeren Rollwiderstand hat, da sich die Auflagefläche des Reifens in der Breite vergrößert und in der Länge (Fahrtrichtung) verkürzt.
> Somit hat man in Schräglage wohl auch mehr Grip.



Das Problem liegt da in den "falschen" Testkriterien.
Die Zeitschriften versuchen immer einen einheitlichen Standard zu testen.
Da ist vor allem der durchweg gleiche Luftdruck von zumeist 2 bar und deren Durchschnitts-Fahrergewicht von 70kg absolut Praxisfremd.
Wenn ich entgegen diesen Werten meine Luftdrücke (vorne rund um 1 bar, hinten duchschnittlich 1,5 bar) und mein Fahrgewicht (netto 88 kg) setze, dann passt da aber kein ermittelter Wert mehr! 
Dazu sollten auch die unterschiedlichen Radlasten vorne und hinten in Betracht gezogen werden.

Hatte dieses auch schon mal zu einer der Bike-Bravos geschickt, aber dann kam leider genau dieses "vergleichbar" machen als Antwort.

Ich für meinen Teil halte die Unterschiede im Rollwiderstand für einen Vorderreifen à la Magic-Marry oder Baron für nicht so wesentlich, da die Radlast in der Ebene oder am Berg dort ja deutlich kleiner ist, und ich hinten sowohl aus Gewichts-, Rollwiderstands- und Fahrdynamikgründen (Übersteuern!)  meistens einen anderen Reifen fahre.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## XDennisX (7. Februar 2018)

@Dirk Nennen 

Ja, da hast du sicherlich richtig gedacht. 
Ich hatte bisher auch immer einen „schwächeren“ Reifen am Hinterrad und nur im Park mal ne magic marry am Hinterrad. 

Ich bin aber mal ein bike mit Plus-Bereifung gefahren und fande die Eigendämpfung super. 

Ach... hoffentlich wird’s bald wärmer, dann verbringt man die Zeit lieber auf dem Bike, als auf „dumme“ Gedanken zu kommen und irgendwas ans Bike zu schrauben das zu hinterfragen ist  

Ps: sehe gerade das für den Baron 79€ abgerufen wird.....ne ne... da kommt der Schwabe durch


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Februar 2018)

XDennisX schrieb:


> @RockyRider66
> 
> Du glaubst nicht was in der Werbung angepriesen wird?
> 
> Die haben doch immer Recht *hust*


Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann ist der 2,6er leichter als der 2,4er.
Karkasse sollte nicht dünner sein.
Schaut man genau hin erkennt man dass das Profil flacher und gestreckter ist.
Gestreckter heißt mehr Platz zwischen den Stollen- das rollt dann besser?

Habe den 2,5er HighRoller 2 in 2,5 statt 2,4.
Da ist das auch so.

Ich denke da ist viel Marketing dahinter.

Erst 2,4, dann 4,5, dann 4,0, dann 3,0, dann Plusreifen- und jetzt als Lösung 2,6?

Mag sein dass der eine oder andere sich damit sicherer fühlt, bei dem hat es dann was gebracht.

Aber weniger Luft gleich mehr Gruppen????


----------



## TAL (7. Februar 2018)

Nabend zusammen,

Ich hab ja nen 2014er R.E1, welches am Heck ja ne 142x12mm Steckachse hat. Jetzt will ich da nen Kinderwagen dranhängen (genauer nen Croozer). Der Kinderwagen-Hersteller bietet verschiedene Achsen an, ich weiß allerdings nicht, welche Gewindesteigung ich für das Rotwild benötige. Kann mir hier jemand vielleicht nen Tipp geben?


Danke euch und viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## JoDeCologne (7. Februar 2018)

TAL schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> Ich hab ja nen 2014er R.E1, welches am Heck ja ne 142x12mm Steckachse hat. Jetzt will ich da nen Kinderwagen dranhängen (genauer nen Croozer). Der Kinderwagen-Hersteller bietet verschiedene Achsen an, ich weiß allerdings nicht, welche Gewindesteigung ich für das Rotwild benötige. Kann mir hier jemand vielleicht nen Tipp geben?
> 
> ...


 Endlich mal Thema nach meinem Geschmack...

Ps. Such’ noch guten KaffeeLatte2Go -Halter fürs E1


----------



## Maledivo (8. Februar 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Endlich mal Thema nach meinem Geschmack...
> 
> Ps. Such’ noch guten KaffeeLatte2Go -Halter fürs E1



wie wäre es mit :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siem (8. Februar 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Be8TwoJlQl1/

Schade und kaum zu glauben

RS -> YT


----------



## Orakel (8. Februar 2018)

Ups,
der erste Satz meiner Frau dazu, "dann können wir unsere jetzt auch verkaufen"


----------



## siem (8. Februar 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> Ups,
> der erste Satz meiner Frau dazu, "dann können wir unsere jetzt auch verkaufen"



da hat deine Frau leider nicht ganz unrecht


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. Februar 2018)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Ps: sehe gerade das für den Baron 79€ abgerufen wird.....ne ne... da kommt der Schwabe durch



Den bekommst du doch auch günstiger als 79 Euro und außerdem ist er jeden Cent wert, weil er viel länger viel mehr Grip als die Konkurrenz bietet. Da würde ich echt nicht am falschen Ende sparen, der passende Reifen macht ein Bike erst zu einem gescheiten Bike.


----------



## JoDeCologne (9. Februar 2018)

siem schrieb:


> da hat deine Frau leider nicht ganz unrecht


Ooh, Schade.., wieder eine Maßnahme mehr. 

Bald ist vom alten Rotwild/Image/Design/Gefühl echt nicht mehr viel übrig ..


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. Februar 2018)

Tja, echt schade.
Da muss ich wohl in der Tat in nächster Zeit zumindest noch mal einen (oder zwei) aktuelle Rahmen sichern. 

Die dann zu verbauenden Komponenten haben ja doch eine recht überschaubare Halbwertzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (9. Februar 2018)

Die konzentrieren künftig wohl nur an E-Bike-Sparte, ... echt schade, ...

Zum Glück hat andere Mütter auch schöne Tochter .

Bin aber mit meinem RW-Rahmen megazufrieden - da fahre ich noch ne Weile .


----------



## dopero (9. Februar 2018)

Nicht nur reden, sondern auch wirklich kaufen.
Es soll Rotwild Händler geben, die 2017 kein einziges normales Rad verkaufen konnten, schlicht weil kein Kunde eines haben wollte. Da braucht man eigentlich nicht mehr fragen warum das Programm zusammen gestrichen wird.


----------



## at021971 (9. Februar 2018)

So nachdem es so langsam auf den Frühling zugeht, ist es mal an der Zeit das Bike nun endlich zusammenzubauen. 






Die ganzen Teile sind schon seit einger Zeit komplett.






Rotwild R.X2 FS (27.5" | 2017)
Size: XL (51 cm)
Frame Weight: 2.912 g (inclusive Damper, X-12/148 Boost Thru Axle, Quick Release and Headset bearing shells but without bearings and cap)
Total Weight: 13.047 g

Fox 34 Float 27.5 140 FIT4 3-Position Lever 15QRx110 Boost Tapered schwarz
Syntace Vector Carbon High10 8° 760 mm
Ergon GA2 All Enduro/All Mountain Griffe
Syntace Megaforce 2 Vorbau 6° 1 1/8 80 mm
Syntace H.A.T. Spacerset
Ergon SMR3 Pro Carbon Sattel - M
Kind Shock Lev Integra Sattelstütze 175 / 490 mm
Shimano XTR BR-M9020 Trail Scheibenbremse (vorne)
Shimano XTR/Saint SM-RT99L Ice-Tec Bremsscheibe 203mm
Shimano XTR BR-M9020 Trail Scheibenbremse (hinten)
Shimano SM-MA-F203P/P PM auf PM 203 Mountadapter VR
Shimano XTR/Saint SM-RT99M Ice-Tec Bremsscheibe 180mm
Shimano XTR I-SL-M9000ILBP RapidFire Plus 2/3/11-fach Lever mit Ispec
Shimano XTR FD-M9025-E2 Top Swing Down Pull Front E-Type Derailleur
Shimano XTR I-RD-M9000-SGS Shadow Plus 11-fach Schaltwerk
Shimano XT CS-M8000-11 Kassette 11-fach, 40T
Shimano XTR CN-HG701 11-fach Kette
Shimano XTR FC-M9020 Trail Boost Kurbel 36-26
Shimano XTR SM-BB94 41A Pressfit Innenlager
Shimano XTR PD-M980 Klick-Pedale
DT Swiss XM1501 SPLINE® 30 Laufradsatz QR15x110
DT Swiss XM1501 SPLINE® 30 Laufradsatz X12x148
Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo Snake Skin TrailStar 27.5 x 2,35"
Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo Snake Skin TrailStar 27.5 x 2,35"
Schwalbe Schlauch SV21 27,5"
Schwalbe Schlauch SV21 27,5"

Thomas


----------



## Orakel (9. Februar 2018)

Viel Spass beim aufbauen


----------



## Bensemer (9. Februar 2018)

Ja, Rotwild macht zu 95% nur noch Mofa's... Da kann man sich tierisch drüber aufregen oder die anderen 5% nutzen und sich ein X2 zusammen zu bauen! Geiles Bike  Ich hoffe wir sehen bald Bilder vom "nachher".
So viel XTR, da interessiert mich dann auch mal das Gewicht


----------



## Orakel (9. Februar 2018)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ja, Rotwild macht zu 95% nur noch Mofa's... Da kann man sich tierisch drüber aufregen oder die anderen 5% nutzen und sich ein X2 zusammen zu bauen! Geiles Bike  Ich hoffe wir sehen bald Bilder vom "nachher".
> So viel XTR, da interessiert mich dann auch mal das Gewicht


steht doch da 13,047Kg
habe gehört dass 90% der verkauften Rotwild's E-bikes waren 2017 
wenn bei den 5% *aber* nichts dabei ist 
bei uns kommt dieses Jahr (für die Frau) seit 2012 eine andere Marke in den Fuhrpark


----------



## at021971 (9. Februar 2018)

Bensemer schrieb:


> J...So viel XTR, da interessiert mich dann auch mal das Gewicht


 Hier die Gewichte im Detail. Die meisten habe ich nach Eingang gewogen. Gabel, Kette, Bremsen und Schaltzüge sind am Bike dann aber leichter da sie noch gekürzt werden.

Thomas


----------



## Orakel (9. Februar 2018)

@at021971 
für einen XM1501 sind die LR meines Erachtens a bissle schwer


----------



## at021971 (9. Februar 2018)

Sind die Neuen mit 30 mm Innenbreite.

Thomas


Vorderrad: 



 
Hinterrad:


----------



## Orakel (9. Februar 2018)

laut DT ist die LRbezeichnung ja =Gewicht XM 1501=ca. 1500gr
von daher finde 1700gr. etwas zuviel, Innenbreite hin/her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> laut DT ist die LRbezeichnung ja =Gewicht XM 1501=ca. 1500gr
> von daher finde 1700gr. etwas zuviel, Innenbreite hin/her


Nein, das war Mal vor vielen Jahren so.
Wie soll das denn gehen?
XM uns EX und die vielen Felgenbreiten mit 1501g?????


----------



## at021971 (9. Februar 2018)

Das war bei den 26" Laufrädern so. Und da hat es auch nicht 100% gepasst, war aber noch im Toleranzbereich. Die 27.5" und 29" Laufräder haben heute den gleichen Namen, der aber mit dem Gewicht nichts mehr zu tun hat. Heute beschreibt das eher das Ranking im Portfolio. Also z.B. XM1501 hochwertiger und leichter als M1700 oder M1900. Zudem unterscheiden sie beim Namen ja auch nicht mehr, dass sie die Modelle in 4 Breiten anbieten.

Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2018)

at021971 schrieb:


> Sind die Neuen mit 30 mm Innenbreite.
> 
> Thomas
> 
> ...


Hast du eine günstige Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Orakel (9. Februar 2018)

schon wieder etwas gelernt


----------



## at021971 (9. Februar 2018)

Was ist günstig? Ich habe gewartet bis sie im Toleranzbereich waren. Und das war dann bei den beiden letzten Bikes (R.X1 FS -> E17900 Spline Two | R.X2 FS -> XM 1501 Spline 30) jeweils TNC-Hamburg. Ich habe da für den Satz 709,90 EUR bezahlt.

Thomas


----------



## at021971 (9. Februar 2018)

Aktuelle kosten die XM1501 Spline 30 als 110 Boost/148 Boost bei TNC 759,90 EUR

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...fradsatz-27-5-Zoll-Boost-Rotor-HG--41790.html

Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2018)

Ist Centerlocken?


----------



## at021971 (9. Februar 2018)

Yes!

Thomas


----------



## at021971 (9. Februar 2018)

Eine Frage an die werte Runde, wo kommt der flache Ringe des Steuersatzes hin. Kommt er direkt oben unter den Deckel (oben links) und über den offenen Ring (oben rechts)?



 

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. Februar 2018)

at021971 schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die werte Runde, wo kommt der flache Ringe des Steuersatzes hin. Kommt er direkt oben unter den Deckel (oben links) und über den offenen Ring (oben rechts)?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 695293
> 
> Thomas



Richtig!


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Februar 2018)

at021971 schrieb:


> So nachdem es so langsam auf den Frühling zugeht, ist es mal an der Zeit das Bike nun endlich zusammenzubauen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde die Sattelstütze abschneiden bis ich unter 13kg wäre......


----------



## at021971 (10. Februar 2018)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Richtig!


Danke!

Thomas


----------



## JoDeCologne (11. Februar 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Sattelstütze abschneiden bis ich unter 13kg wäre......


Na ich würde erstmal diese Gummidinger in den Reifen einsparen und weiße Soße fahren...und schwups 12.850


----------



## at021971 (11. Februar 2018)

Wegen der paar Gramm fange ich mit der
Sauerei nicht an. Und absägen kann man an der Sattelstütze nichts, wenn man sie auch noch benutzen will. Zudem steckt sie schön tief im Rahmen, was bei meiner Grösse unddemn notwendigen Auszug wichtig ist.

Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Februar 2018)

at021971 schrieb:


> Wegen der paar Gramm fange ich mit der
> Sauerei nicht an. Und absägen kann man an der Sattelstütze nichts, wenn man sie auch noch benutzen will. Zudem steckt sie schön tief im Rahmen, was bei meiner Grösse unddemn notwendigen Auszug wichtig ist.
> 
> Thomas


Ich würde sägen, scheiß auf die Funktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. Februar 2018)

at021971 schrieb:


> Wegen der paar Gramm fange ich mit der
> Sauerei nicht an.
> Thomas



Man muss ja nicht gleich eine Sauerei veranstalten um unter 13kg zu kommen.
Da würde schon die Light Variante der Schwalbe Schläuche ausreichen (bei mir, wenn ich mal mit Schlauch unterwegs bin, bisher ohne Probleme), oder eben die neuen Schläuche von Tubolito oder Revoloop z.B.

https://revoloop.com/mountainbike/
https://www.bike-components.de/blog/2017/10/im-test-tubolito-schlaeuche-die-quadratur-des-kreises/


----------



## Kiefer (11. Februar 2018)

......gibt keine Sauerei.....will nix anderes mehrgestern welche montiert. 
Vor allem mit Maxxis absolut problemlos.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Februar 2018)

Jup stimmt.
Erst ohne Milch montieren und aufpumpen.
Dann Ventil raus und mit der Spritze die Milch rein.

Sauerei mach ich wo anders.......


----------



## ottonormalo (13. Februar 2018)

Ostern steht vor der Tür...und meine Tochter wünscht sich einen gut erhaltenen R.R2 Rahmen aus 2009 in der "TEAM FIAT"-Lackierung. Größe M. 
Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## JoDeCologne (13. Februar 2018)

ottonormalo schrieb:


> Ostern steht vor der Tür...und meine Tochter wünscht sich einen gut erhaltenen R.R2 Rahmen aus 2009 in der "TEAM FIAT"-Lackierung. Größe M.
> Jemand eine Idee?


..9Jahre altes Bike in Speziallackierung findet sich eher nur noch bei Sammler oder mal die typischen Händler durchtelefonieren, ob noch was als Deko an Wand hängt.

Warum wünscht sich das Töchterlein nicht einfach auch nur ein iPhoneX ..


----------



## Bensemer (13. Februar 2018)

Ich wünsche mir das sich mein Töchterchen auch mal ein Rotwild wünscht


----------



## Andi_72 (17. Februar 2018)

ottonormalo schrieb:


> Ostern steht vor der Tür...und meine Tochter wünscht sich einen gut erhaltenen R.R2 Rahmen aus 2009 in der "TEAM FIAT"-Lackierung. Größe M.
> Jemand eine Idee?


Den Rahmen habe ich 2009 und 2010 gesucht, und nix gefunden.
Wurde dann mit Glück der selbe Rahmen in grün. "Team Rotwild"
Aber man soll die Hoffnung nie Aufgeben, vielleicht trennt sich ein Sammler vom guten Stück.


----------



## JoDeCologne (28. Februar 2018)

..denke hier entwickelt es sich bald zum "Retro"-Forum oder gibt´s jemanden, der beim aktuellen Sortiment (preis/leistungs-) glücklich wird...

Ich glaube ich mach´s, wenn mein olles E1 sich tatsächlich von mir trennen will, wie Kollege Ritchey, denn YT find ich echt chic.
Bin da wohl nicht der einzige Fremdgänger .. oder wer hat nicht zuletzt mit ner Ziege geliebäugelt oder sich eine in den Stall gestellt


----------



## at021971 (28. Februar 2018)

Der Preis war schon immer gehoben und lässt sich aufgrund des Geschäftsmodells auch nicht Radon, Canyon oder auch YT vergleichen. Wer ein Versenderbike haben möchte soll es sich zulegen und über ein sehr gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis freuen. Wer das nicht möchte, der kann sich auch weiterhin bei Rotwild, Specialized, Cannondale, Trek etc. bedienen. Die aktuelle Rotwild Bike Plattete ist zwar überschaubar, dürfte aber auch den aktuelle Bedraft abdecken. Die Nachfrage nach CC Bikes ist halt nicht mehr das, was sie früher einmal war. Heute kauft man All Mountain, Enduros und eBikes. Ich habe gerade meine Bedarf erst einmal mit einem R.X2 FS gedeckt. Das sollte erst einmal für die nähere Zukunft reichen.

Thomas


----------



## siem (28. Februar 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..denke hier entwickelt es sich bald zum "Retro"-Forum oder gibt´s jemanden, der beim aktuellen Sortiment (preis/leistungs-) glücklich wird...
> 
> Ich glaube ich mach´s, wenn mein olles E1 sich tatsächlich von mir trennen will, wie Kollege Ritchey, denn YT find ich echt chic.
> Bin da wohl nicht der einzige Fremdgänger .. oder wer hat nicht zuletzt mit ner Ziege geliebäugelt oder sich eine in den Stall gestellt



Leider legt Rotwild das Hauptaugenmerk auf +, aktuelle Modelle sind längst ausverkauft, Nachfrage immens. Für mich als Biker
der ersten Stunde unverständlich und (noch ?)nicht vorstellbar, dass ich mit Motor auf den Bergen herum gurke. 
YT hat kein einziges ebike und die leben das auch.
Find es nur eigenartig, dass Schley noch vor kurzem von ebikes schwärmte und jetzt keines mehr hat.
return of the GOAT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Februar 2018)

siem schrieb:


> Leider legt Rotwild das Hauptaugenmerk auf +, aktuelle Modelle sind längst ausverkauft, Nachfrage immens. Für mich als Biker
> der ersten Stunde unverständlich und (noch ?)nicht vorstellbar, dass ich mit Motor auf den Bergen herum gurke.
> YT hat kein einziges ebike und die leben das auch.
> Find es nur eigenartig, dass Schley noch vor kurzem von ebikes schwärmte und jetzt keines mehr hat.
> return of the GOAT


Vielleicht ist Ritchey gerade deshalb  zu YT?


----------



## Maledivo (28. Februar 2018)

Bin gestern fast fremdgegangen - habe mit einem Orbea Rallon geflirtet, ... (der war sogar im Warenkorb!!!)

Schlußendlich ist der Verstand aber zur Vernuft gekommen und ich fahre noch eine Weile mit dem guten E1, die ich immer noch viel Spaß damit habe.
Da weiß man was man hat !


----------



## Maledivo (28. Februar 2018)

siem schrieb:


> ...
> Find es nur eigenartig, dass Schley noch vor kurzem von ebikes schwärmte und jetzt keines mehr hat.
> return of the GOAT



Warte mal ab - YT bringt sicher bald auch E-Bikes und da siehst Du Richie nur noch auf solche Bikes.


----------



## Maledivo (28. Februar 2018)

Am letzten Sonntag endlich pures Sonnenschein und vor allem trockenes Trails


----------



## Orakel (28. Februar 2018)

Preis/Leistung war noch nie die (eine) Stärke von Rotwild, das hat man mit dem lieben Händler geregelt 
Ich denke z.Z.über ein neues Bike nach, da Rotwild den CC Markt nicht mehr bedient, das aktuelle R.R2 ist kein "wirkliches" Rotwild, muss ich bei anderen Herstellern wildern. Leider !
Ich kann nachvollziehen dass Rotwild auf das Segment setzt, bei dem am meisten verdient wird .
Das verteufle ich gar nicht.
Solange sie weiterhin uns nicht per Elektro Angetriebene Biker nicht vergessen..........


----------



## siem (28. Februar 2018)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Bin gestern fast fremdgegangen - habe mit einem Orbea Rallon geflirtet, ... (der war sogar im Warenkorb!!!)
> 
> Schlußendlich ist der Verstand aber zur Vernuft gekommen und ich fahre noch eine Weile mit dem guten E1, die ich immer noch viel Spaß damit habe.
> Da weiß man was man hat !




Das Rallon hatte ich auch schon etliche Male im Warenkorb, schlußendlich hat die Vernunft bis jetzt gesiegt


----------



## Friggo (28. Februar 2018)

Hallo erstmal.
Ich habe mir vor ein Paar Wochen mein erstes Rotwild gekauft. Ein x1. Ich finds total Klasse und hoffe auch das Rotwild die "normalen" Biker in Zukunft nicht vergisst.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Februar 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist Ritchey gerade deshalb  zu YT?



Er findet - wie alle Markenbotschafter - immer das ganz toll womit sie ihr Geld verdienen. Auch wenn es morgen Wanderstöcke wären.

Vielleicht werden die ROTWILD - Preise irgendwann sinken wenn diese unnötigen Botschafter weg sind.


----------



## JoDeCologne (28. Februar 2018)

Gianty schrieb:


> Vielleicht werden die ROTWILD - Preise irgendwann sinken wenn diese unnötigen Botschafter weg sind.



 stimmt, so wie sie gesunken sind, nachdem der Manfred in die Alpen geschickt wurde. Glaube, der hatte das Q1 verbockt. Ritchie hatte das G1+ als persönliches Spielzeug mit vermutlich ähnlichen Erfolgszahlen


Na, auch ich würde in meiner Midlife-Crisis lieber unter Kaliforniens Sonne "YT - frisches YT !" als "E Bike, E Bike" im Odenwald rufen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Februar 2018)

Auch wenn ich die Entwicklung mit einem weinenden Auge sehe kann ich Rotwild verstehen.
Die Nachfrage nach E- Bikes ist höher als die nach normalen Bikes.
Und das von jungem Publikum genauso wie die älteren Semester.
Das doofe an der Sache- auch die die heute noch nix vom E- Bike wissen wollen werden älter.....

Da bin ich irgendwie froh dass die Entwicklung dem folgt und Rotwild auf der Höhe der Zeit ist.
Klar fallen normale Bikes hinten runter, wie soll es anders laufen?

Ich bin Mal gespannt was mit Herstellern die noch keine E- Bikes im Programm haben in 5 Jahren passiert.

Wofür ich kein Verständnis habe ist das Abmelken der Käufer mit immer neuen Standarts, aber das wird einige Ebenen über Rotwild entschieden.......


----------



## Dirk Nennen (28. Februar 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich die Entwicklung mit einem weinenden Auge sehe kann ich Rotwild verstehen.
> Die Nachfrage nach E- Bikes ist höher als die nach normalen Bikes.
> Und das von jungem Publikum genauso wie die älteren Semester.
> Das doofe an der Sache- auch die die heute noch nix vom E- Bike wissen wollen werden älter.....
> ...



Da bin ich ganz bei Dir.
Betriebswirtschaftlich muss man natürlich dem Markt folgen, in Schönheit oder Idealismus sterben ist doof.
Auch ich bleibe hoffentlich noch viele Jahre außerhalb der Zielkundschaft für E-Bike.
Von daher werde ich wohl, wenn Rotwild im nächsten Jahr nicht wieder gute neue Bikes ohne + baut, mir einen 2018er E1 Rahmen sichern und aufbauen .
Wenn's dann irgendwann mal gar nix mehr passendes bei Rotwild gibt, muss man halt schauen. 
Dann wird sich halt die nächste Zeit mehr mit Tuning statt Neukauf beschäftigt.


----------



## Maledivo (28. Februar 2018)

siem schrieb:


> Das Rallon hatte ich auch schon etliche Male im Warenkorb, schlußendlich hat die Vernunft bis jetzt gesiegt



 gut zu wissen dass ich damit nicht alleine bin


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. März 2018)

Ich sehe elektrische MTBs im Sportbereich maximal als Ergänzung an, von daher wäre es absurd als Hersteller klassischer MTB plötzlich nur noch auf der vollelektrischen Welle zu reiten.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. März 2018)

Die breite Masse wird immer bewegungsfauler und die jetzt noch aktiven Freizeitsportler immer älter. Es wird der Punkt kommen wo der pure Muskelantrieb keine Rolle mehr spielt. Dieser Punkt ist sehr viel näher als wir uns derzeit wünschen.

Ist meiner Meinung nach nicht kritisch. Wer weiß, vielleicht gab es damals beim Übergang der Draisine zum Fahrrad auch solche Diskussionen. Im Gegensatz zu heute fand diese noch Auge in Auge und nicht in einer anonymen virtuellen Welt statt.


----------



## heizer1980 (1. März 2018)

Soll jeder fahren was er will, egal ob mit oder ohne Hilfsenergie. Ich für meinen Teil bleibe noch ohne auch wenn ich im Uphill leide. Und wer mich kennt, der weiß saß ich da so richtig Federn lasse um überhaupt von der Stelle zu kommen.
Aber habe auch nix dagegen wenn jemand den Zusatzantrieb will um sich in seiner knappen Freizeit so zwei drei Trails mehr erfahren kann. Unterm Strich bleibt, dass wir gleich platt und ebenso ein gleich breites Grinsen im Gesicht haben.

Hoffe dass ich für die nächste Zeit noch gut gerüstet bin mit g1 und r2fs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (4. März 2018)

Das erstmal dieses Jahr, und gleich wieder zurecht gefunden auf dem R.X2
Man sieht noch dass es die letzten Tage a bissle kalt war


----------



## at021971 (4. März 2018)

An aller R.X2 FS (ab MY 2017) Besitzer und speziell @Orakel Weil ich gerade Dein R.X2 FS sehe, was steht bei Euch in dem grauen Feld auf dem Unterrohr mit dem R zur verwendeten Carbon Technologie. Bei mir steht dort 'MMT2 Carbon Technology by ADP Engineering'. Wobei Rotwild @Orakel ja in folgendem Thread 
EPS vs. MMT Carbon Technologie im Forum auf der Rotwild Homepage geantwortet hat, dass das R.X2 FS ab MY2017 in den EPS Technologie gefertigt wird. Bei den 2018 Modelle steht es auch in der Beschreibung zum Rahmen, aber zu den 2017er kann ich außer der Aussage von Rotwild im eigenen Forum nichts finden.

Thomas


----------



## Orakel (4. März 2018)

Bei mir steht MMT 2 drauf!
Dann stimmt das wohl so nicht was der Moderator im Rotwild eigenen Forum geschrieben hat .


----------



## at021971 (4. März 2018)

Strange, denn ich habe jetzt Beschreibungen gefunden, z.B. bei Schaltwerk Bikes, die angeben, dass auch die R.X2 FS Rahmen des MY2017 in EPS gefertigt wurden.

Ich werde mal bei Rotwild nachfragen, was den nun richtig ist. Der Rahmen sieht aber nicht nach MMT2 aus, denn dann müsste man die Verbindungen sehen.

Thomas


----------



## Orakel (4. März 2018)

Kannst ja berichten wenn du etwas weißt


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. März 2018)

Erklärt das doch bitte Mal einem der davon keinen Plan hat?


----------



## at021971 (4. März 2018)

Rotwild hatte jahrelang die Carbonrahme in der ne eigene Carbontechnologie namens MMT/MMT2 (Modul Monocoque Technology) gefertigt. Später dann haben sie zu EPS gewechselt. Erst das soll den recht leichten R.X2 FS Rahmen ermöglicht haben.

*MMT/MMT2*:
https://www.rotwild.de/rot-wild/engineering/konstruktion/materialien/carbon/
https://www.rotwild.de/rot-wild/wissen/single/news/modul-monocoque-technology/

*EPS*:
https://www.rotwild.de/rot-wild/wissen/single/news/fertigung-von-carbonrahmen-mit-eps-technologie/

Thomas


----------



## Orakel (4. März 2018)

Soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe,ist mein R.X2 ( auch das vom at?) nicht in der Technologie gefertigt wie von Rotwild angegeben 
Was das jetzt für Nachteile hat/ hätte 
Ist mir bis gerade auch nicht bewusst gewesen 
Wenn du auf den Link vom at klickst erklärt es sich.


----------



## at021971 (4. März 2018)

Ich habe gerade mal Peter Böhm angeschrieben. Der sollte das schnell aufklären können. Schau ich mir den Rahmen an, kann ich keine zusammengefügten Teile erkennen. Es müsste derer ja 6 geben. Bei meinem letzten R.R2 FS 26" konnte man das sehr deutlich sehen. Beim R.X2 FS 27.5" kann man nichts erkennen. Ich vermute mal, die haben bei den Decals geschlampt. Eventuell habe sie es vom R.R2 FS 29" die Decals recycelt und vergessen sie abzuändern, denn dieses wurde bis zum Schluß in MMT2 gefertigt.

Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. März 2018)

at021971 schrieb:


> Rotwild hatte jahrelang die Carbonrahme in der ne eigene Carbontechnologie namens MMT/MMT2 (Modul Monocoque Technology) gefertigt. Später dann haben sie zu EPS gewechselt. Erst das soll den recht leichten R.X2 FS Rahmen ermöglicht haben.
> 
> *MMT/MMT2*:
> https://www.rotwild.de/rot-wild/engineering/konstruktion/materialien/carbon/
> ...


Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. März 2018)

Ist es nicht einfach möglich, dass die zwar die Produktion ab Zeitpunkt "X" umgestellt haben, aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch einige Rahmen mit der "alten" Bauweise fertig waren, und nur noch aufgebaut werden müssten?

Kennen wir doch auch aus der Automobilindustrie.


----------



## at021971 (5. März 2018)

Nach Aussage im Rotwild Forum von Rotwild auf diesbezüglicher Frage von @Orakel nicht. Da wurde das R.X2 FS schon bei der Vorstellung im Frühjahr 2016 beim Bike Festival am Gardasee in EPS gefertigt. Das soll auch für das ganze MJ2017 gelten. Zudem wäre es sehr teuer für einen Rahmen zwei verschiedene Technologien so kurz hintereinander anzuwenden. Solche Formen sind nicht ganz billig.

Angeblich setzen sie nach Aussage im selben Thread die EPS Technik schon seit 2014 beim R.R2 HT 29“ ein.

Thomas


----------



## Orakel (5. März 2018)

Vlt. ist es wirklich "nur" ein falscher Aufkleber.
Mein R.R.2FS sieht von der Verarbeitung anders aus, da sieht man die "Fügenähte".


----------



## at021971 (5. März 2018)

Glaube ich auch. Die haben die Decals von einem der MMT2 Modelle hergekommen und angepasst. Aber haben die Änderung der Beschriftung vergessen. Ich habe mir den Rahmen grade noch einmal bei Tageslicht angeschaut und es sind die typischen dreieckigen MMT Fügestellen nirgends zu erkennen.

Thomas


----------



## at021971 (5. März 2018)

Also hier die Aufklärung von seitens Rotwild. Der Rahmen trägt zu recht die Bezeichnung MMT2, da es hier um die Weiterentwicklung des Rotwild MMT Verfahrens geht. Dabei besteht der Unterschied zwischen MMT und MMT2 darin, dass beim MMT2 Verfahren mit Hilfe eines EPS Schaumkerns die einzelnen Module während des Herstellungsprozesses besser zusammengesetzt werden (d.h. die UD-Schichten und die Verhinderung von Faltenbildung). 

MMT2 bedeutet also, dass hier im Gegensatz zum klassischen Rotwild MMT Verfahren die EPS Technologie zum Einsatz kommt und sie damit zu MMT2 wird.

Thomas


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. März 2018)

at021971 schrieb:


> .... Solche Formen sind nicht ganz billig.



Solche Formen sind nicht so teuer.


----------



## at021971 (5. März 2018)

Habe nun doch noch eine Stelle gefunden, wo Rotwild die Verbindung von MMT2 und EPS erwähnt. Es ist Teil der Beschreibung zum R.GT S: https://www.rotwild.de/bikes-stuff/bikes/race/rotwild-gt-s/rotwild-gt-s/

_'...Der Rahmen folgt konsequent der Idee von Leichtbau und Dämpfungskomfort. Hightech wie die Carbon Modul Monocoque Technology (MMT2) und die EPS Innermold Technology kommen zum Einsatz und optimieren die Performance-Eigenschaften der verwendeten High Modulus Carbon Faser. Das Ergebnis ist ein extraleichtes Rahmengewicht mit optimaler Steifigkeit und idealen Dämpfungseigenschaften...'_
_
Thomas_


----------



## at021971 (5. März 2018)

Gianty schrieb:


> Solche Formen sind nicht so teuer.


ab man muß bedenken, dass teuer relativ ist, denn man muss es im Verhältnis zur Stückzahl pro Form sehen. Und die ist bei Rotwild sehr überschaubar. Alle meine Rotwild Bikes bewegen sich im Bereich sehr niedriger Rahmennummern obwohl immer erst am Ende der jeweiligen Saison gekauft.
R.GT1 FS (2009) XL -> 002
R.R2 FS (2010) L -> 020
R.X1 FS (2015) XL -> 031
R.X2 FS (2017) XL -> 034

Thomas


----------



## at021971 (6. März 2018)

So, die innen verlegten Zügen sind nun endlich drin. Mit dem entsprechenden Park Tool gar nicht mal so eine Akt. Jetzt kann das Tretlager rein und dann er Rest komplettiert werden.

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. März 2018)

Sehr hübsch


----------



## Orakel (6. März 2018)

Mit roter Bremsleitung für hinten, cool.


----------



## at021971 (6. März 2018)

Vorne werden die auch noch rot. Die Leitung hängt schon am Lenker. Habe die Schwarze nur noch nicht von der Bremse getrennt.

Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2018)

Mal eine Anmerkung:
Die hintere Leitung ist sehr ungünstig/ geknickt verlegt?
Beim Einfedern wird sie zusätzlich nach unten gezogen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass du den Banjo noch löst uns verstellst?


----------



## at021971 (6. März 2018)

Ja, dass muss man noch justieren. Die Möglichkeiten sind aber aufgrund dessen, dass die Leitung durch die Strebe geht einschränkt. Spiel hat sie jetzt auf jeden Fall genug um ganz einfedern zu können.

Thomas


----------



## All_mtn (7. März 2018)

Fahre zwar kein Rotwild aber das mit den eBikes wird auch bald wieder weniger werden. Als Hersteller wäre es aus meiner Sicht ein Fehler die normalen Bikes zu vernachlässigen. In meinem Umfeld fährt niemand ein Motorbike und der eine mir bekannte hat es wieder verkauft. Persönlich hab ich auch kein Interesse an einem Rad mit Motor, der nächste Bikekauf kommt in ca. 2 Jahren und dann hoffe ich auf einen attraktiven MTB Markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (7. März 2018)

at021971 schrieb:


> So, die innen verlegten Zügen sind nun endlich drin. Mit dem entsprechenden Park Tool gar nicht mal so eine Akt. Jetzt kann das Tretlager rein und dann er Rest komplettiert werden.
> 
> Thomas



Chic, die alte Carbon - Retro-Sattelstütze von Rotwild mit  FlopFlop-Lack. Das waren noch schöne Anbauteile? 
Weiß wer, wer die damals gemacht hat ? 
Vorbauten sahen teilweise nach Syntace aus ?


----------



## at021971 (7. März 2018)

Die Sattelstütze ist momentan nur am Bike um es in dem Montageständer zu befestigen. Eingebaut wird letzendlich eine Kind Shock Lev Integra 170.

Thomas


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. März 2018)

Die Verlegung der vorderen Leitung ist auch noch optimierungsfähig


----------



## at021971 (7. März 2018)

Die Züge und Leitungen sind weder gekürzt noch angeschlossen. Vorne sieht man ja auch noch die schwarze Shimano Bremsleitung und am Lenker hängt schon die rote von Jagwire.

Thomas


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. März 2018)

War schon klar


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. März 2018)

Gianty schrieb:


> War schon klar


Hast gedacht da hängt ein Lasso am Lenker, du alter Cowboy?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. März 2018)




----------



## Bensemer (14. März 2018)

Am Samstagabend war die Frau mit ihren mit-Milfs beim chinesisches Buffet und ich habe die Zeit sinnvoll genutzt. 
Mein Rehlein bekam, neue Reifen, neue Schläuche neue Kette und einen neuen Sattel. Seitdem steht es im Wohnzimmer und scharrt mit dem  Hufen weil es mich seit Sonntag niedergelegt hat. (Gretze und Syphilis glaube ich)


 
  
Insgesamt wurde die bewegte Masse 234 Gramm schwerer, dafür ging bei der sitzenden Masse ca 25.000 Gramm weg.


----------



## Orakel (14. März 2018)

Hast du den Baron gewogen?
Würde mich interessieren was er auf die Waage bringt.
Den Baron habe ich auf dem Radar wenns an neue Reifen geht.


----------



## Bensemer (14. März 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> Hast du den Baron gewogen?



Ganz ehrlich hat mich noch nie zuvor ein Gewicht interessiert aber du hattest Glück 



 

 
Mountain King hinten ist 27,5 x 2,3. Eigentlich wollte ich da auch ein 2,4er haben aber ich habe an mehreren Stellen gelesen das es nicht passt. Irgend eine Quelle schrieb sogar bei 2,25 sei Schluss. Mal abwarten ob er sich noch dreht wenn ich durch ordentlich Schlamm gerollt bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (14. März 2018)

der tüchtige hat das Glück 
der MK II 2018 ist auch aufm Radaren gibt es wohl "nur" noch in 2,3"


----------



## lauser5000 (14. März 2018)

Mal ne Frage in die Rotwildrunde: Was fahrt ihr denn so für Felgenbreiten (IW)??? Ich bin aktuell noch auf 21,x mm unterwegs und überlege, auf breitere Felgen umzusteigen, da angeblich der Grip besser sein soll und auch weniger Druck möglich ist. Wie ist denn eure Erfahrung bei dem Thema? Ich habe sehr sehr viel darüber im Forum gefunden, werde aus den aber oft völlig widersprüchlichen Aussagen nicht wirklich schlau. Das für mich ehrlichste war, dass man den Unterschied zwischen 21mm und 25mm nicht wirklich merken sollte und wenn, auf deutlich breitere Felgen umsteigen soll (>28mm).
Danke und Gruß
Ralf


----------



## at021971 (14. März 2018)

Ich habe auf dem R.GT1 FS schmale DT Swiss XM1550 Tricon Felgen. Die dürften auch so um die 21 mm Innenbereite haben. Das R.X1 FS rollt auf 25 mm DT Swiss E1700 Spline Two Felgen. Das neue R.X2 FS hat DT Swiss XM1501 Spline Felgen mit 30 mm Innenbereite. Aber ein Vergleich ist schwer, da es bei der schmalen Felge 26“ und bei den bereiten Felgen 27.5“ sind. Zudem fahren die Bikes auf unterschiedlich Reifen. Generell sind die heutigen Reifenbreiten für die alten, schmalen Felgen einfach ziemlich breit und volumig, so dass bereitere Felgen schon Sinn machen. Und das nicht nur bei Reifen mit mehr als 2.6“.

Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2018)

lauser5000 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Rotwildrunde: Was fahrt ihr denn so für Felgenbreiten (IW)??? Ich bin aktuell noch auf 21,x mm unterwegs und überlege, auf breitere Felgen umzusteigen, da angeblich der Grip besser sein soll und auch weniger Druck möglich ist. Wie ist denn eure Erfahrung bei dem Thema? Ich habe sehr sehr viel darüber im Forum gefunden, werde aus den aber oft völlig widersprüchlichen Aussagen nicht wirklich schlau. Das für mich ehrlichste war, dass man den Unterschied zwischen 21mm und 25mm nicht wirklich merken sollte und wenn, auf deutlich breitere Felgen umsteigen soll (>28mm).
> Danke und Gruß
> Ralf


Na ja, das ist sicher nicht so ganz einfach zu beantworten:

Lass uns als erstes Mal die Optik streichen, denn das halte ich in den meisten Fällen als Hauptgrund- den aber keiner zugeben will.
Dann lass uns Mal auf die Downhiller schauen, hier geht es wirklich um Gripp- ich sehe da überwiegend 25mm  Felgen in Form der EX471. Irgendwie ist seltsam, oder? Und gefahren werden 2,4er Reifen......

Ich habe 21mm Felgen und 25mm Felgen im Wechsel im gleichen Bike gefahren. Unterm Strich hatte ich den gleichen Luftdruck und den gleichen Gripp.
Jetzt habe ich ein neues Bike mit 30mm Felge, mehr Gripp habe ich noch immer nicht.

Natürlich kann eine breitere Felge den Reifen gegen Wegknicken etwas besser abstützen.
Aber wenn du wirklich Druck auf den Trail bringst, dann landest du wahrscheinlich doch wieder bei etwa dem gleichen Luftdruck.
Andernfalls wird es auch mit der breiten Felge wabbelig.

Der einzige der womöglich mehr Gripp durch schlappem Luftdruck bekommt ist ein Bikestolperer.
Aber nicht vergessen, die Laufräder werden schwerer und träger.

Unterm Strich halte ich das für einen Marketingstreich.
Ich denke wenn du günstig an einen 25mm Laufradsatz kommst, nimm ihn.
Auch wenn du einen günstigen 30mm Satz ergattert nimm ihn.
Aber in der Hoffnung besser biken zu können Geld in einen Laufradsatz zu stecken ist ein Irrweg.
Dann würde ich eher Geld für einen Fahrtechnikkurs in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## lauser5000 (14. März 2018)

Ach hab ich vergessen zu schreiben: Ich fahr aktuell ein R.X1 FS 26 Zoll und 2,35 NN......


----------



## Dirk Nennen (14. März 2018)

lauser5000 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Rotwildrunde: Was fahrt ihr denn so für Felgenbreiten (IW)??? Ich bin aktuell noch auf 21,x mm unterwegs und überlege, auf breitere Felgen umzusteigen, da angeblich der Grip besser sein soll und auch weniger Druck möglich ist. Wie ist denn eure Erfahrung bei dem Thema? Ich habe sehr sehr viel darüber im Forum gefunden, werde aus den aber oft völlig widersprüchlichen Aussagen nicht wirklich schlau. Das für mich ehrlichste war, dass man den Unterschied zwischen 21mm und 25mm nicht wirklich merken sollte und wenn, auf deutlich breitere Felgen umsteigen soll (>28mm).
> Danke und Gruß
> Ralf



Hi.
Also ich glaube nicht, dass allein die möglichen (wenn überhaupt?) Verbesserungen durch breitere Felgen so groß sind, dass eine Neuanschaffung Sinn ergibt.
Ich fahre auf DT EX 1501 Felgen mit 21,?? mm Innenweite 2,4er (oder 2,35er) Reifen mit gerade mal 1 bar vorne und 1,4 bar hinten.
Die Reifen sitzen fest und fühlen sich nicht schwammig an.

Auf Grund dessen würde ich sagen, so lange du nicht unbedingt auf 2,6er oder 2,8er Reifen hochrüsten willst, macht es keinen Sinn extra neue Räder zu kaufen.

Allerdings würde ich auch, wenn ich mal neue Räder anschaffen möchte, oder muss, dann auch direkt breitere Felgen (ca. 30mm) nehmen, und die möglichen Vorteile mitnehmen.


----------



## lauser5000 (14. März 2018)

Danke euch für die Einschätzung. Werde das Thema erstmal auf Eis legen .... bis ich neue Räder kaufen muss. Und vielleicht doch mal nen Fahrtechnikkurs machen, kann eigentlich gar nicht schaden.


----------



## Maledivo (14. März 2018)

lauser5000 schrieb:


> Danke euch für die Einschätzung. Werde das Thema erstmal auf Eis legen .... bis ich neue Räder kaufen muss. Und vielleicht doch mal nen Fahrtechnikkurs machen, kann eigentlich gar nicht schaden.



Spare den Fahrtechnikkurs und kommt nach Koblenz zu uns - da kann man in kurze Zeit vieles lernen (wie bei mir) .


----------



## Orakel (15. März 2018)

Ich fahre am RX2 (27,5)Felgen mit 25mm Innenweiten,ich bilde mir ein dass ich mehr Grip habe wie zuvor auf dem 26zoll X1.
Der Reifen hat mehr Volumen,daher mehr Grip. Luftdruck bei beiden Bikes 1,8bar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (15. März 2018)

Diese Einbildung könnte aber auch durch die größere Auflagefläche des Reifens kommen. Also zumindest bei dem Vergleich verschieden großer Laufräder


----------



## JoDeCologne (15. März 2018)

Stimmt, die breiten Felgen sehen toll aus .. und coole Optik generiert bekanntlich ne Menge Selbstvertrauen & Grip im Kopf


..also mir hat es den tubeless montierten 2,4er zweimal von der M1700 mit 19,5mm seitlich runtergezogen und es war schwammig. Dies ist bei der M1700-2 mit 22,5mm nie mehr passiert ist. Bei der EX1501 mit 25mm kann man nochmal weniger Luftdruck fahren, was mir als Bikestolperer entgegenkommt. Der EX1501 in 30mm ist mir zu schwer gewesen.

Alles aber bei 27,5er..von den großen Rädern kommt der Trend ja.. Bei 26er würde ich 22 lassen und ein bißchen Technik trainieren. Wenn der Laufradsatz dann beim Üben krumm gehauen ist, kann man nach Ersatz suchen.


----------



## Orakel (15. März 2018)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Diese Einbildung könnte aber auch durch die größere Auflagefläche des Reifens kommen.


Meinte ich mit mehr/grösserem Volumen


----------



## at021971 (17. März 2018)

Aufbau ist nun fast geschafft. Heute wurden Tretlager, XTR Kurbeln und die Lev Integra 175 eingebaut.

Nun gilt es als letzten Akt noch die Kette zu kürzen, die Schaltung einzustellen und die neuen Bremsleitungen zu befüllen.

Thomas


----------



## Orakel (17. März 2018)

Den hinteren Bremsleitung Abgang würde ich noch nach unten drehen.
Ansonsten Top!


----------



## Maledivo (17. März 2018)

siem schrieb:


> Das Rallon hatte ich auch schon etliche Male im Warenkorb, schlußendlich hat die Vernunft bis jetzt gesiegt



Bei mir hat die Vernuft das Nachsehen gehabt, ... habe mir doch den einer der letzten Rallon in 650B und in M (Türkis) geholt und fertig aufgebaut.

Rotwild Rahmen bleibt noch eine Weile - wer weiß kehre ich als reumütiger zurück !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (18. März 2018)

at021971 schrieb:


> Aufbau ist nun fast geschafft. Heute wurden Tretlager, XTR Kurbeln und die Lev Integra 175 eingebaut.
> 
> Nun gilt es als letzten Akt noch die Kette zu kürzen, die Schaltung einzustellen und die neuen Bremsleitungen zu befüllen.
> 
> Thomas



Top !!
Viel Spaß mit dem X2


----------



## JoDeCologne (19. März 2018)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Bei mir hat die Vernuft das Nachsehen gehabt, ... habe mir doch den einer der letzten Rallon in 650B und in M (Türkis) geholt und fertig aufgebaut.
> 
> Rotwild Rahmen bleibt noch eine Weile - wer weiß kehre ich als reumütiger zurück !


..chices Fremdgehen! Aber gleich nach Spanien zur unvernünftigen Seniorita ?


Ps. Vielleicht sollten wir bald ne Ex-Rotwildritter-Wo-wart-ihr Gruppe aufmachen


----------



## Maledivo (19. März 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..chices Fremdgehen! Aber gleich nach Spanien zur unvernünftigen Seniorita ?
> 
> 
> Ps. Vielleicht sollten wir bald ne Ex-Rotwildritter-Wo-wart-ihr Gruppe aufmachen



Sonst lohnt das Fremdgehen nicht 

Keine Sorge - ich habe noch ein Rotwild-Bikes daheim (meiner Frau) und bei andere Forumsmitglieder sowieso auch . Da gucken wir bestimmt noch regelmäßig vorbei.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. März 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..chices Fremdgehen! Aber gleich nach Spanien zur unvernünftigen Seniorita ?
> 
> 
> Ps. Vielleicht sollten wir bald ne Ex-Rotwildritter-Wo-wart-ihr Gruppe aufmachen


Ich denke wir sollten es endlich mal wieder auf die Kette bekommen zusammen in der Pfalz zu biken.
Ich denke sobald der April/ Mai das Wetter in die richtige Richtung bringt läuft das kurzfristig?

Welches Bike spielt da sicher keine Rolle ....


----------



## Maledivo (19. März 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sollten es endlich mal wieder auf die Kette bekommen zusammen in der Pfalz zu biken.
> Ich denke sobald der April/ Mai das Wetter in die richtige Richtung bringt läuft das kurzfristig?
> 
> Welches Bike spielt da sicher keine Rolle ....



Wäre dabei, ...


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2018)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Bei mir hat die Vernuft das Nachsehen gehabt, ... habe mir doch den einer der letzten Rallon in 650B und in M (Türkis) geholt und fertig aufgebaut.


Jetzt lese ich erst 650B. Ich dachte zuerst an das aktuelle Rallon als 29er.
Gibt es das auch in 650B oder hast du ein anderes/älteres Modell?


----------



## Maledivo (19. März 2018)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Jetzt lese ich erst 650B. Ich dachte zuerst an das aktuelle Rallon als 29er.
> Gibt es das auch in 650B oder hast du ein anderes/älteres Modell?



2017er 650B (einer die letzten)  -wollte keine 29" daher habe schnell zugegriffen, obwohl der 29" in Violett ne Traum ist!!!!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. März 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sollten es endlich mal wieder auf die Kette bekommen zusammen in der Pfalz zu biken.
> Ich denke sobald der April/ Mai das Wetter in die richtige Richtung bringt läuft das kurzfristig?
> 
> Welches Bike spielt da sicher keine Rolle ....



Sehr gute Idee.
Bis dahin sollte es bei mir wohl auch wieder "laufen". 

Am WE geht's wahrscheinlich das erste mal in diesem Jahr wieder mit nem Kumpel auf "Hometrail-Tour". 
Dann weiß ich auch wo ich konditionell ungefähr stehe.


----------



## Aro78 (19. März 2018)

Hallo,

irgendwie traue ich mich nicht so richtig, mein C1 HT hier vorzustellen.
Es schlägt ziemlich aus der Art, macht aber richtig viel Spaß 


















Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. März 2018)

Aro78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> irgendwie traue ich mich nicht so richtig, mein C1 HT hier vorzustellen.
> Es schlägt ziemlich aus der Art, macht aber richtig viel Spaß
> ...



Cool.
Sehr puristisch. 
Und rollt bestimmt auch richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aro78 (19. März 2018)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Und rollt bestimmt auch richtig gut.



Ja, hier im Flachland geht das super. Die Beschleunigung ist ein Traum, obwohl ich eher aufs Geld als aufs Gewicht geachtet habe. Total geil ist das (fast) geräuschlose Fahren 
Für die Berge ist das natürlich nix, vor Allem nicht bergab - jenseits von 50km/h wird schon etwas unruhig!


----------



## JoDeCologne (20. März 2018)

Aro78 schrieb:


> ..Für die Berge ist das natürlich nix, vor Allem nicht bergab - jenseits von 50km/h wird schon etwas unruhig!


sehr chic.
...mit dem E1 kann man bergab bei 50km/h natürlich noch ruhig ein Raider knabbern.


----------



## Maledivo (20. März 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> sehr chic.
> ...mit dem E1 kann man bergab bei 50km/h natürlich noch ruhig ein Raider knabbern.



Nur? Bei mir war eine Hand für Raider und die andere für Espresso .


----------



## Aro78 (20. März 2018)

Ein Raider? Meine Güte, wie alt seid Ihr denn? . . . "ein Raider für eine D-Mark, bitte!" 

Ein E1 wäre hier vermutlich maßlos übertrieben, aber ein C1 FS 27.5 aus Alu macht im Mittelgebirge (Porta Westfalica und das Wiehengebirge sind hier gleich um die Ecke) bestimmt richtig Spaß. Mal gucken!


----------



## JoDeCologne (21. März 2018)

Aro78 schrieb:


> Ein Raider? Meine Güte, wie alt seid Ihr denn? . . . "ein Raider für eine D-Mark, bitte!"
> !



..sorry, dann knabbere ich natürlich Treets und sauge an meinem Sunkist.


----------



## Kiefer (27. März 2018)

Hier auch mal meins......erwacht aus dem Winterschlaf.....













Grüße


----------



## at021971 (27. März 2018)

Schönes R.X2 FS. Hätte ich gesehen, dass es eine Fox 34 Performance Elite gibt, hätte ich auch aus optischen Erwägungen auf die Factory Variante verzichtet. 

Was wiegt denn das gute Bike. Meines in XL und mit komplett XTR zweifach kommt inklusive Anbauten wie GPS- Befestigung und Flaschenhalter,  Geschwindigkeit- und Trittfrequenzsensor auf 13.080 g.

Thomas


----------



## Dirk Nennen (27. März 2018)

Sehr schickes Bike.
Das Gewicht würde mich ja auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Kiefer (27. März 2018)

Am Sonntag nach dem langen Winter gefühlte 25 kg....
Ich hänge es heute Abend mal an eine Kofferwaage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (27. März 2018)

Hihi.
Bei mir sind's am Bauch gefühlte 25kg mehr.


----------



## Kiefer (27. März 2018)

.....Gewicht X2.... 
Größe L





Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2018)

Kiefer schrieb:


> .....Gewicht X2....
> Größe L
> 
> 
> ...


Und mit Laufrädern?


----------



## at021971 (27. März 2018)

Also ein ganzen Gebet Kilo leichter als meines in XL.

Thomas


----------



## Bensemer (27. März 2018)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hihi.
> Bei mir sind's am Bauch gefühlte 25kg mehr.


Bei mir sind es genau die 25 weniger. Von 103 auf 78. Danke das du die genommen hast


----------



## Dirk Nennen (27. März 2018)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es genau die 25 weniger. Von 103 auf 78. Danke das du die genommen hast



Wow, Kompliment.
10 müssten bei mir runter.
Hat leider auf Grund des Trainingsausfall wegen Abszess-OP genau die andere Richtung genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (28. März 2018)

Kiefer schrieb:


> .....Gewicht X2....
> Größe L
> 
> 
> ...


Top Gewicht !
Gibt es eventuell eine Teileliste dazu?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2018)

Hat das X2 eigentlich werkseitig einen Schutz am Unterrohr ?

Ich meine einen richtigen Schlagschutz, nicht nur Folie.


----------



## at021971 (28. März 2018)

Nur eine Rahmenschutzfolie.

Thomas


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. März 2018)

at021971 schrieb:


> Schönes R.X2 FS. Hätte ich gesehen, dass es eine Fox 34 Performance Elite gibt, hätte ich auch aus optischen Erwägungen auf die Factory Variante verzichtet.



Und wahrscheinlich hättest du nicht mal einen Performance Unterschied festgestellt.

Kann mich seit letzter Woche vorbehaltlos dem Review anschließen - https://m.pinkbike.com/news/fox-34-float-grip-review-2016.html

Und ich hab sogar nur eine Rhythm...


----------



## at021971 (28. März 2018)

Die Performance Elite soll sich ja nur bei der Beschichtung der Standrohre von der Factory unterscheiden. Und da wäre mir deren Schwarz schon lieber als das Kashima.

Thomas


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. März 2018)

Kannst du ja noch nachholen... 

Factory verkaufen und die Performance holen - http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/fox-ra...os-adj-boost-qr15mm-tapered-black-orange.html

Für den Erlös kannst du dann ein paar schöne Tage Biken gehen...

Edit: Aktuell gibt's sogar noch mal 15 % mit dem Gutschein Code *RCZDISC15*


----------



## at021971 (29. März 2018)

Unglaublicher Preis, aber in 29" für mein Bike ungeeignet.

Thomas


----------



## at021971 (29. März 2018)

git es auch in 27.5" aber nur mit QR15/100 uwas nicht zum Laufradsatz und nur 130 mm was nicht zum Bike passt.

Thomas


----------



## Bensemer (30. März 2018)

Nach 5 Monaten durfte das Rehlein endlich wieder raus aus dem Wohnzimmer. Meine Änderungen gefallen mir sehr gut. Jetzt dürften nur noch CB Vorbau und Lenker nicht RotwildRitterForumstauglich sein  Ist mir aber wurscht



 
1242 Höhenmeter waren es.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. März 2018)

Ha.
Auch ich war heute endlich mal wieder mit meinem roten Hirschen an meinem Hometrail.
Nur mein Trainingsrückstand hat's dann echt anstrengend gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faulerwilli (30. März 2018)

Hallo,
Ich bräuchte bitte eure hilfe.
Ich hab durch zufall ein RCC01 bekommen, welches schon sehr alt sein dürfte. Hab auch schon etwas nachgeforscht wegen der Rahmennummer usw. aber irgendwie komm ich nicht dahinter wie alt das ding ist und wie es original aussah und ausgestattet war.
Die Nr. wäre CC1002 . Ich häng auch noch zwei Fotos dran .
Danke schonmal im vorraus für eure Hilfe.
FG Christian


----------



## at021971 (30. März 2018)

das Bike dürfte zwischen 1997 und 2000 im Portfolio gewesen sein. Leider gibt es nur noch den Katalog von 1997. Die Rahmennummer lässt anders als heute, leider keinen Rückschluß auf das Modelljahr zu.

Thomas


----------



## Faulerwilli (30. März 2018)

Hi.
Danke das hilft mir schon mal ein wenig weiter. 
Sieht dem Bike  im Katalog schon sehr ähnlich. 
FG Christian


----------



## at021971 (30. März 2018)

Das ist schon das Bike. die Rock Shox Gabel, der [RooX] Vorbau und die [RooX] Sattelstütze sind noch original wie im Katalog von 1997.

Thomas


----------



## BrooKy (31. März 2018)

Heyho. Ich muss nach ner Lenkerverbreiterung den Schaltzug inkl. Außenhülle an meinem X1 (2017) wechseln. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Züge im Rahmen verlegt sind? So weit ich das identifizieren konnte, ist ja einfach nur die Außenhülle durchgängig im Rahmen verlegt, oder? Zum Wechseln würde ich also wie folgt vorgehen:
1. Außenhülle rausziehen, alten Zug drinlassen
2. Neue Außenhülle über alten Zug einfädeln
3. Alten Zug raus, neuen Zug rein

Passt das so? 

Etwas stutzig macht mich, dass das Hin- und Herschieben der Zughüllen im Rahmen sehr schwergängig ist. Woran mag das liegen?


----------



## Orakel (31. März 2018)

Evtl. daran dass die Schaltzughülle in einer Geräuschhemmenden Schaumstoffhülle läuft.


----------



## Orakel (31. März 2018)




----------



## at021971 (31. März 2018)

Bei der R.X1 FS Rahmen muss ein kleines rot eloxiertes Tool zum verbinden von Außenhüllen beiliegen. Damit alte und neue Außenhüllen verbinden und dann schiebend und ziehend die neue Außenhüllen durch den Rahmen fädeln.

Die Außenhülle lässt sich so schwer im Rahmen bewegen, weil die durch einen geräuschdämmenden Schaumstoffschlauch geführt wurde.

Thomas


----------



## at021971 (31. März 2018)

Alternativ gibt es ein Einzugwerkzeug von Park Tools. Das hat mir beim Aufbau des R.X2 FS sehr gute Dienste geleistet.

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrooKy (31. März 2018)

Super, danke Euch! Stimmt, das Tool ist dabei. Damit es besser geht, könnte man ja mit etwas Silikonspray nachhelfen - oder lieber nicht?

Wie kriegt man diese Schläuche denn in den Rahmen bzw. wieder raus? Vermutlich muss man dazu diese Gummieinsätze an den Rahmenausgängen rausfriemeln, oder?


----------



## at021971 (31. März 2018)

Die müssen nicht raus, wenn Du es schaffst die neue Außenhüllen mit der alten einzuführen. Ansonsten würde ich sagen, geht es am besten, wenn das Tretlager raus ist.

Thomas


----------



## BrooKy (1. April 2018)

at021971 schrieb:


> Die müssen nicht raus, wenn Du es schaffst die neue Außenhüllen mit der alten einzuführen. Ansonsten würde ich sagen, geht es am besten, wenn das Tretlager raus ist.
> 
> Thomas


Frage nur, weil mein Umwerfer demnächst weichen muss. Wenn ich dann den alten Zug + Hülle einfach rausreiße, würde der Schlauch lose im Rahmen rumflattern, was irgendwie nicht so sinnvoll wär.  Kriegt man den auch ohne das Tretlager auszubauen irgendwie raus?


----------



## Orakel (1. April 2018)

die Gummipfropfen vorne am Steuerrohr a bissle mit Silikonspray einsprühen, dann lässt sich die Schaltzughülle leichter heraus ziehen.
Ich vermute dass du den Schlauch einfach durch die Öffnung hinten am Tretlager herausziehen kannst.


----------



## JoDeCologne (2. April 2018)

Frohe Ostern..

..vom fettem 13.2kg Hasen nach ein paar netten 8k-TiefenMetern in Vaucluse diese Woche.
Salut


----------



## Orakel (7. April 2018)

das schnelle zum ersten mal dieses Jahr bewegt!

5Jahre alt, aber läuft immer noch Top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (7. April 2018)

Saisonauftakt für mich. Die ersten 46 km sind geschafft und das R.X2 FS hatte seine Jungfernfahrt. Fahrt sich sehr ähnlich wie mein R.X1 FS ...

Thomas


----------



## TrailProf (8. April 2018)

fatal error !


----------



## TrailProf (8. April 2018)

Gestern im 29"-Trim unterwegs gewesen; schön wars.


----------



## at021971 (8. April 2018)

Und wie fährt es sich als 29er? Hast Du einen Vergleich zum 27.5er?

Thomas


----------



## TrailProf (8. April 2018)

Also den Unterschied merkt man zu Beginn doch schon deutlich. Das Tretlager sitzt viel höher und gerade in langsamen Passagen wirkt das Bike kippliger. Das fühlt sich im direkten Vergleich erstmal komisch an, gibt sich dann aber überraschend schnell. Auf der haben Seite stehen dann die enorme Bodenfreiheit, so dass man in Tretpassagen z.B. Wurzeln oder hochstehenden Steinen keine Beachtung schenken muss. Da ich ja sonst vo. 2,8" Minion DHR und hi. 2,6" NN fahre, darf ich dann das direkte Lenkverhalten 2,3" schmalen 29er genießen.
Also für mich eine optimale Ergänzung. Als 29" mit eher schmalen und gut rollenden Reifen für Touren und mit 27"+ dann eher "ballerlastig".
Sind wirklich zwei Bikes in einem.


----------



## BrooKy (8. April 2018)

So, nachdem ich mein X1 nach seiner ersten Saison einmal ziemlich umgekrempelt hab, will ich es Euch nicht vorenthalten:
- Newmen SL A.35 29" auf DT Swiss 350
- Specialized Hillbilly 2.6 (VR) / Butcher 2.6 (HR) tubeless
- GX Eagle 1x12
- Absolut Black oval 30T
- 50mm Vorbau mit 800er Riser

Bin es heute das erste Mal ernsthaft ausgefahren und bin ziemlich begeistert. Rollt brutal gut und hat Grip ohne Ende. Die Eagle funktioniert auch auf Anhieb ziemlich gut und das ovale Kettenblatt hat mich sofort überzeugt. Der Sommer kann kommen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2018)

BrooKy schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich mein X1 nach seiner ersten Saison einmal ziemlich umgekrempelt hab, will ich es Euch nicht vorenthalten:
> - Newmen SL A.35 29" auf DT Swiss 350
> - Specialized Hillbilly 2.6 (VR) / Butcher 2.6 (HR) tubeless
> - GX Eagle 1x12
> ...


Dass die Spezaliced Reifen sehr gut rollen kann ich bestätigen.
Und Gripp ist auch da.
Aber beim 2,3er HillBilly hatte ich mehrfach den Eindruck dass die Seitenstollen in schnellen Kurven weg knicken.
Hab sie jetzt für den Sommer erst Mal runter gemacht, kommen aber irgendwann wenn es kalt wird wieder ddsud.


----------



## BrooKy (8. April 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Dass die Spezaliced Reifen sehr gut rollen kann ich bestätigen.
> Und Gripp ist auch da.
> Aber beim 2,3er HillBilly hatte ich mehrfach den Eindruck dass die Seitenstollen in schnellen Kurven weg knicken.
> Hab sie jetzt für den Sommer erst Mal runter gemacht, kommen aber irgendwann wenn es kalt wird wieder ddsud.


Mein Problem ist aktuell, dass ich ein bisschen zu viel auf einmal verändert habe, um detailliert urteilen zu können: 35er Felgen, die Speci 2.6er Reifen und zum ersten Mal tubeless. Vorher bin ich die X1700 mit 22,5mm, Conti Baron 2.4 / TK 2.2 mit Schlauch gefahren. Riesenunterschied natürlich. Werd aber auch noch etwas mit den Reifen experimentieren. Der Butcher 2.6 würde sich sicher auch gut am Vorderrad machen, hinten tun es dann evtl. auch 2.3. Mit dem 2.6 ist es eh verdammt eng an der Kettenstrebe, erstmal gucken, ob das bei Matschwetter überhaupt gut geht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2018)

BrooKy schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist aktuell, dass ich ein bisschen zu viel auf einmal verändert habe, um detailliert urteilen zu können: 35er Felgen, die Speci 2.6er Reifen und zum ersten Mal tubeless. Vorher bin ich die X1700 mit 22,5mm, Conti Baron 2.4 / TK 2.2 mit Schlauch gefahren. Riesenunterschied natürlich. Werd aber auch noch etwas mit den Reifen experimentieren. Der Butcher 2.6 würde sich sicher auch gut am Vorderrad machen, hinten tun es dann evtl. auch 2.3. Mit dem 2.6 ist es eh verdammt eng an der Kettenstrebe, erstmal gucken, ob das bei Matschwetter überhaupt gut geht.


Nicht dass der falsche Eindruck entsteht, ich finde die Spezialiced Reifen super.
Ich habe auch mit Absicht geschrieben, "dass  ich den Eindruck hatte" dass die Seitenstollen wegknicken.
Das war aber nur bei trockenem/ harten Boden mit orderntlich Druck am Rad.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2018)

Es wird wieder gebastelt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. April 2018)

Was das?
Tretlager, ja, aber sieht irgendwie nicht soooo toll aus.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2018)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Was das?
> Tretlager, ja, aber sieht irgendwie nicht soooo toll aus.


Täuscht, der Rahmen ist 1a gefertigt.
Das Material reflektiert beim fotografieren.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. April 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Täuscht, der Rahmen ist 1a gefertigt.
> Das Material reflektiert beim fotografieren.



OK, dann geht´s ja. 

Und? Was wird "gebastelt"?


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2018)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> OK, dann geht´s ja.
> 
> Und? Was wird "gebastelt"?


Das wird ein Quiz....


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. April 2018)

Oha.
Na dann bin ich ja gespannt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2018)

Du musst schon einen Tipp abgeben.
Mehr Info kommt in Bezug auf den Rahmen nicht.


----------



## Cannondaler1965 (9. April 2018)

R.X2 FS


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2018)

Cannondaler1965 schrieb:


> R.X2 FS


Pffft, da lüftet schon ein Canondaler das Geheimnis....


----------



## at021971 (9. April 2018)

Das war ja auch einfach, weil Du in einem anderen Thread ja schon nach einem Rahmenschutz für ein R.X2 FS gesucht hast.

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2018)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das war ja auch einfach, will Du in einem anderen Thread ja schon nach einem Rahmenschutz für ein R.X2 FS gesucht hast.
> 
> Thomas


Verräter!


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2018)

Und was kommt jetzt sonst noch so an den Rahmen?


----------



## heizer1980 (10. April 2018)

Bei dir kommt eigentlich als erstes Rahmenfolie und dann eine Fox Gabel drauf. Bevor du die Race Face Next SL Kurbel montiers... ganz wichtig... denk an das Tretlager

Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2018)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Bei dir kommt eigentlich als erstes Rahmenfolie und dann eine Fox Gabel drauf. Bevor du die Race Face Next SL Kurbel montiers... ganz wichtig... denk an das Tretlager
> 
> Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad


Leute, das gibt es doch gar nicht?
Mit der Folie kämpfe ich noch, Kurbeln wurden auch erraten.

Von der Gabel mach ich erst kein Bild, morgen habe ich daher kein Foto für euch.....


----------



## heizer1980 (10. April 2018)

Bilder nehmen wir immer gerne.

Ich muss jetzt auch anfangen zu basteln. Das G1 braucht etwas Liebe... neuer Antrieb, neue Lager und das wohl alle inkl Laufräder, Schalthüllen und Züge, Gabel und Dämpfer Warten bzw den DHX  muss ich wohl einschicken... da bin ich zu doof für


----------



## JoDeCologne (10. April 2018)

Die 2Wochen alte Next sieht nach 1ner Woche Frankreich ziemlich abgeplatzt aus. Die Ecken der G4 mögen einfach keinen Steingeprassel.

Gibts da eigentlich ne Rundummfolie oder jemand Idee für‘n nen DIY - Schutz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (11. April 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Die 2Wochen alte Next sieht nach 1ner Woche Frankreich ziemlich abgeplatzt aus. Die Ecken der G4 mögen einfach keinen Steingeprassel.
> 
> Gibts da eigentlich ne Rundummfolie oder jemand Idee für‘n nen DIY - Schutz?


Hast du die Verhüterlies nicht montiert?


----------



## JoDeCologne (11. April 2018)

..das sind keine Verhüterlies. Das ist höchstens ein Eichelschutz...

Beim mir ist jeweils der hintere Arm und vordere auf unterer Seite durch Steinschlag ziemlich lädiert. Die Provence besteht aus Steinen, die kontinuierlich gegen Schienenbeine und eben Kurbel prasseln. Die G4 ist leider eckig designt und platzt gerne an den Kanten ab.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. April 2018)

Pack doch die dicke 0,3mm Folie von 3M drum, hält ganz schön was ab.


----------



## Orakel (24. April 2018)

frage in die Runde, hat jemand seine Gabel schon einmal zum Tuning zu Toxoholics geschickt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> frage in die Runde, hat jemand seine Gabel schon einmal zum Tuning zu Toxoholics geschickt?


Toxoholics gibt es schon lange nicht mehr, das ist jetzt Fox Deutschland.
Dort kann man seine Gabel upgraden lassen, macht gerade bei der 34er Sinn.
Frag Mal den @Maledivo .


----------



## heizer1980 (24. April 2018)

Wie weit bist du mit deinem X2 Andreas? Hast uns ja mal reichlich Bilder vorenthalten


----------



## JoDeCologne (25. April 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> frage in die Runde, hat jemand seine Gabel schon einmal zum Tuning zu Toxoholics geschickt?



Schon das ganze Luftdruck-SAG-VolumenSpacer-Spiel gespielt? ..oder mal kleinen Ölwechsel gemacht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. April 2018)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Wie weit bist du mit deinem X2 Andreas? Hast uns ja mal reichlich Bilder vorenthalten





heizer1980 schrieb:


> Wie weit bist du mit deinem X2 Andreas? Hast uns ja mal reichlich Bilder vorenthalten


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. April 2018)

Ah ne, falsches Bild war das eben.


----------



## Orakel (25. April 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Schon das ganze Luftdruck-SAG-VolumenSpacer-Spiel gespielt? ..oder mal kleinen Ölwechsel gemacht.


Volumenspacer sind komplett raus.
Ölwechsel,nö.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (25. April 2018)

Sehr schick, viel Spaß damit.

Freu mich schon auf ne gemeinsame Runde


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. April 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> Volumenspacer sind komplett raus.
> Ölwechsel,nö.


Was hast du für ein Modell?
Und was willst du ändern?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. April 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ah ne, falsches Bild war das eben. Anhang anzeigen 722352



Sehr schick.
Macht ja echt Laune auf was neues.


----------



## Maledivo (25. April 2018)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Sehr schick, viel Spaß damit.
> 
> Freu mich schon auf ne gemeinsame Runde



Die Runde fährt er eher auf anderem Bike.

Wann kommst du mal wieder nach Koblenz??  Es gibt ein paar neue und tolle Trails.


----------



## Andi_72 (25. April 2018)

Ein PAAR neue ....?
Kenne schwedenschanze. Und sonst?


----------



## Orakel (25. April 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein Modell?
> Und was willst du ändern?


34er Fox-29-140,Float,Performance,Grip 3POS  mit Einbauhöhe  547mm.
Die Gabel wird mir zum ende hin zu Progressive, dadurch nutze ich den FW zuwenig aus, heisst es bleiben immer ca. 30mm FW übrig bei ca.30% Sag.
Für mich ist die Fox zustraff, ich hätte sie gerne etwas fluffiger


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. April 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> 34er Fox-29-140,Float,Performance,Grip 3POS  mit Einbauhöhe  547mm.
> Die Gabel wird mir zum ende hin zu Progressive, dadurch nutze ich den FW zuwenig aus, heisst es bleiben immer ca. 30mm FW übrig bei ca.30% Sag.
> Für mich ist die Fox zustraff, ich hätte sie gerne etwas fluffiger


Junge- Junge, das ist nicht einfach.

Die Gripp- Kartuschen werden sehr gelobt, ob man bei denen intern etwas verändern kann weiß ich nicht. Da würde ich bei FOX anfragen, die haben doch jetzt dieses Tuning Programm.

Allerdings halte ich das nicht für zielführend, hier findet man i. d. R. kaum etwas um die Federwegausnutzung zu erhöhen.

Fluffiger wird es am ehesten, wenn du einen neuen 2018er EVOL Luftkolben verbaust, der passt auch in die 2016/ 2017er Modelle. Kostet um 57,-€ bei FOX.

Damit hast du ein deutlich sanfteres Ansprechen.
In Verbindung mit noch einem Token weniger nimmt sogar die Endprogression noch etwas ab.

Grundsätzlich sollte man auf die Qualität des reinen Arbeitsbereiches im Auge behalten, und der ist bei deiner Gabel m. E. in sehr gut.
Ob man den Federweg komplett ausnutzt liegt eigentlich am Fahrstil.

Also unterm Strich rate ich dir zum EVOL Luftkolben in Verbindung mit noch einem Token weniger.


----------



## Orakel (25. April 2018)

danke für deine Antwort RR 
Mit Token meinst du die Volumenspacer?
*Da würde ich bei FOX anfragen, die haben doch jetzt dieses Tuning Programm.*
Deswegen meine frage ob jemand damit schon Erfahrung gesammelt hat
Dann frage ich bei Fox nach


----------



## heizer1980 (25. April 2018)

@Maledivo 

Sobald mein G1 wieder fahrbereit ist. Heisst die Lager neu machen, Kette, Kasette, Züge und Gabel. Dämpfer ist irgendwo in Belgien unterwegs und wartet auf einen Service. 
Wenn's Radel soweit ist, drehe ich hier mal ne Runde ob ich grobe 1000 hm  hinkriege ohne vom Rad zu fallen. 

Könnte also noch einen Monat dauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2018)

Ursprünglich wollte ich euch etwas mehr am Aufbau vom X2 teilhaben lassen, dann ging aber alles so schnell dass ich es jetzt nachholen muss:
Der Rahmen ist Tip-Zop verarbeitet und maßhaltig, Lager einpressen ist kein Problem.
Bei Zerlegen/ Zusammenbauen vom Hinterbau musste ich nix biegen o. ä. um die Schrauben rein zu bekommen.
Alle Edelstahl- Vollkugellager im Hinterbau waren werkseitig gut mit Fett gefüllt.

Das Rahmenset wird mit allen Einzelteilen zum Aufbau für 27,5“ und 29“ geliefert.
Schaumstoffschläuche als Klapperschutz für die Leitungen im Rahmen liegen bei- super.Das Verlegen der Leitung im Rahmen ist easy da bereits ein Liner vorinstalliert ist.
Auch sind beide Steuersätze (Standard und +/- 1,5°) inbegriffen.
Ich habe übrigens den flachen Lenkwinkel mit einer 150mm Gabel kombiniert.



Bei der Wahl des Tretlagers  sollte man darauf achten, dass zwischen den Lagerschalen im Rahmen eine Schutzhülse vorhanden ist. Ohne diese Hülse könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass durch die hintere Rahmenöffnung für die Züge Wasser eindringt und das Tretlager frühzeitig ermordet.
Ich habe ein Hope Edelstahllager für 30er Achsen verbaut und musste mir selbst was basteln.



Und zum Schluss hat der Rahmen noch eine ~2mm dicken Schutz am Unterrohr bekommen.


----------



## chris-2 (27. April 2018)

Hast du die Lagerschalen mit Fett eingepresst oder verwendest du da was anderes?


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. April 2018)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Hast du die Lagerschalen mit Fett eingepresst oder verwendest du da was anderes?


Ja mit Fett, würde mir bei Rotwild so empfohlenen


----------



## chris-2 (28. April 2018)

Danke.
Dann mach ich das mal so.


----------



## noie95 (1. Mai 2018)

[URL='https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2263892' schrieb:
			
		

> [/URL]



ist das dein Rad!?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Mai 2018)

noie95 schrieb:


> ist das dein Rad!?


Wo denkst du hin......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tehko90 (3. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte an meinem Rotwild R.X2 von 2012 den Dämpfer wieder einbauen, finde aber nirgends eine Angabe für das Drehmoment der Schrauben an Rahmen bzw. Linkage. Gerade am Carbonrahmen bin ich lieber vorsichtig. Kennt hier jemand die korrekten Werte? 
Danke schonmal und viele Grüße


----------



## at021971 (3. Mai 2018)

Eigentlich immer 10 Nm. War zumindest so bei allen meinen Rotwild Bikes.Unabhängig ob sie von 2009, 2010, 2011, 2015 oder 2017 waren. Steht bei meinen Bikes ab 2010 auch auf den Abdecknungen.

Thomas


----------



## Orakel (3. Mai 2018)

Vlt. hilft dir das weiter
https://www.rotwild.de/fileadmin/Redaktion/montageanleitungen/mtb-xm-linkage_2010_de.pdf
Müsste wie von Thomas genannt 10Nm sein


----------



## Tehko90 (3. Mai 2018)

Wow das ging fix, danke euch!


----------



## Fast4ward79 (5. Mai 2018)

Hallo Rotwildgemeinde,
nachdem mein E1 (2015er) verletzungsbedingt jetzt ein Jahr im Keller gestanden hat wird es Zeit für einen neuen Hirsch.
Falls jemand Interesse hat melde dich gern per PN.
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/rotwild-e1-enduro-27-5-zoll/864675553-217-8242?ref=myads


----------



## JoDeCologne (6. Mai 2018)

NSUler schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwildgemeinde,
> nachdem mein E1 (2015er) verletzungsbedingt jetzt ein Jahr im Keller gestanden hat wird es Zeit für einen neuen Hirsch.
> Falls jemand Interesse hat melde dich gern per PN.
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/rotwild-e1-enduro-27-5-zoll/864675553-217-8242?ref=myads



..stehender Hirsch wird doch nicht schlecht 

Welch Rehkitz soll‘s denn nun werden ?


----------



## Fast4ward79 (6. Mai 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..stehender Hirsch wird doch nicht schlecht
> 
> Welch Rehkitz soll‘s denn nun werden ?



Eines aus Fasermaterial


----------



## JoDeCologne (11. Mai 2018)

NSUler schrieb:


> Eines aus Fasermaterial



..warum denn die Mutti immer gleich verkaufen ?!

Bisschen Make-up und ordentlich vornerum liften und auf dem alten Besen macht’s wieder richtig Spaß.



(-1,5 Grad worksComponents Steuersatz / bringt 66.6grad Trailbikespass und für die Optik ne Integra und aus Kashima-Dämpfer wird Evo-Black..bald noch 1fach & nen xmc12oo und es wird ne richtig heiße MiLF)


----------



## jopf85 (13. Mai 2018)

Ich brauche neue Reifen. Hatte bisher v/h Maxxis Shorty WT 2.5 / DHF WT 2.5. Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit den 2.6er Versionen von Maxxis oder generell 2.6er Reifen vs. 2.4/2.5? Könnte mit auch vorstellen vorne 2.6 und hinten 2.5. Ich fahre nicht wie ein Enduro-Profi, von denen ja niemand 2.6 fährt soweit ich weiß, aber auch nicht langsam.


----------



## Mexx_6388 (17. Mai 2018)

Gude Jungs ... und Mädels!
Ich fahre ein E1 und meine DT Swiss Steckachse knackt beim Bergauf fahren.
Soll ich sie einfach noch fester anziehen (nach fest kommt ab) oder etwas Fett, Kupferpaste oder WD40 aufs Gewinde schmieren?
Und was macht ihr sonst so auf die Gelenke am Hinterbau drauf? 
VG Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Mai 2018)

Mexx_6388 schrieb:


> Gude Jungs ... und Mädels!
> Ich fahre ein E1 und meine DT Swiss Steckachse knackt beim Bergauf fahren.
> Soll ich sie einfach noch fester anziehen (nach fest kommt ab) oder etwas Fett, Kupferpaste oder WD40 aufs Gewinde schmieren?
> Und was macht ihr sonst so auf die Gelenke am Hinterbau drauf?
> VG Max


Einbau Lager/ Gelenke mit Kupferpaste an den Kontaktstellen zum Lager.
Achse fetten.


----------



## Mexx_6388 (17. Mai 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Einbau Lager/ Gelenke mit Kupferpaste an den Kontaktstellen zum Lager.
> Achse fetten.



Achse nur an dem Gewinde denke ich mal.
Wird dadurch nicht die Festigkeit beeinträchtigt?


----------



## Orakel (17. Mai 2018)

Ich schmiere über die ganze Fläche leicht Fett hin, Gewinde natürlich auch .


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Mai 2018)

Mexx_6388 schrieb:


> Achse nur an dem Gewinde denke ich mal.
> Wird dadurch nicht die Festigkeit beeinträchtigt?


Wieso soll die Achse geschwächt werden? 
Ohne Fett gammelt sie und kratzt .


----------



## Markusdr (17. Mai 2018)

Moin zusammen,

mal ne Frage ich will an meinem C1FS aus 2012 ne Vario Stütze einsetzten mit kleinem Hub denn ich hab kurze Beine =). Bin aber jetzt scho 2 mal am Sattel hängengeblieben und das doof. Hab auch schon nen andere Thread laufen und da bekomme ich tolle Tipps. Spannend finde ich übrigens die: MAGURA VYRON aber die kost ja auch was. Die Frage jetzt, kann man da mit was innenliegendem Arbeiten und unten nen Loch bohren (eher nicht oder?) da ist doch auch kein Loch beim Tretlager oder täusche ich mich da. Außen legen finde ich ach doof, wenn das Kabel wie bei der Rverb oben ist, sieht panne aus oder nicht? 

Hat jemand von Euch mal was so einen Umbau gemacht oder da nen Tipp? Würde noch die KS LEV geben aber das wars dann auch.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. Mai 2018)

Also ein Kumpel von mir hat die Vyron, funktioniert ganz ok, und er ist auch zufrieden damit.
Mich persönlich würde allerdings die "Gedenksekunde" stören, bevor die Stütze reagiert, nach drücken des Knopfes.

Was für ein Maß hat denn das Sitzrohr an deinem Bike?


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Mai 2018)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> mal ne Frage ich will an meinem C1FS aus 2012 ne Vario Stütze einsetzten mit kleinem Hub denn ich hab kurze Beine =). Bin aber jetzt scho 2 mal am Sattel hängengeblieben und das doof. Hab auch schon nen andere Thread laufen und da bekomme ich tolle Tipps. Spannend finde ich übrigens die: MAGURA VYRON aber die kost ja auch was. Die Frage jetzt, kann man da mit was innenliegendem Arbeiten und unten nen Loch bohren (eher nicht oder?) da ist doch auch kein Loch beim Tretlager oder täusche ich mich da. Außen legen finde ich ach doof, wenn das Kabel wie bei der Rverb oben ist, sieht panne aus oder nicht?
> 
> ...


Wenn du kein Loch bohren möchtest, dann nimm doch eine Transfer o. ä. die den Anschluss unten/ außen hat.
Dann ist die leitung fix.
Habe ich an einem 2009er X1, klappt super.


----------



## JoDeCologne (17. Mai 2018)

...gibt ja noch Stützen mit klassisch Hebel unterm Sattel, wenn Leitungen und Bohren und unausgereifte Funkt/Bluetooth-Technik nix ist.
Oldskool, aber funktioniert.


----------



## Markusdr (18. Mai 2018)

Alles Gute Ideen, ich guck mich mal um, was es gibt. Kann man einfach so nen Loch bohren? Macht man damit nich unbedingt was kaputt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. Mai 2018)

Irgendwo weiter vorne gabs ne Zeichnung, wie an einem (ich glaube) E1 ein Loch gemacht werden kann.
Da ich denke, dass die Konstruktion (bzw. die damit in Verbindung stehenden Belastungen) deines Rades nicht wesentlich anders sind, könnte das schon ähnlich zu machen sein.
Vielleicht hat hier auch gerade noch mal jemand diese Zeichnung greifbar.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Mai 2018)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Irgendwo weiter vorne gabs ne Zeichnung, wie an einem (ich glaube) E1 ein Loch gemacht werden kann.
> Da ich denke, dass die Konstruktion (bzw. die damit in Verbindung stehenden Belastungen) deines Rades nicht wesentlich anders sind, könnte das schon ähnlich zu machen sein.
> Vielleicht hat hier auch gerade noch mal jemand diese Zeichnung greifbar.


Frag Mal den @Maledivo


----------



## JoDeCologne (19. Mai 2018)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Alles Gute Ideen, ich guck mich mal um, was es gibt. Kann man einfach so nen Loch bohren? Macht man damit nich unbedingt was kaputt?


..etwa 5cm über Tretlager und 2cm über der Schweißnaht hinten mittig.
Gibt nen Rotwild-Gummistopfen, dessen Masse geben die Lochgrösse vor.

Vorsicht, beim Bohren - innen liegt dort gegenüber schon der Kanal von der Hinterbauaufhängung... ich hab den versehentlich schon angefräst.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Mai 2018)

Ich bin gerade etwas am Verzweifeln mit der Schaltwerk-Montage (SRAM NX) am G1.
Irgendwie mag es nicht so recht passen, weil das Schaltwerk nach der Montage gegen den Rahmen schwingt und nicht vom Schaltauge kurz vorher arretiert wird. Aber am E1 passt es mit einem Adapter (mein 2011er E1 hat kein Direct Mount), von daher müsste das Schaltwerk eigentlich Direct-Mount-fähig sein.
Mir kommt auch mein Schaltauge seltsam vor von der Position, könnt ihr bitte mal schauen:






Da ein älteres SRAM X1 an dem MTB bereits montiert war, frage ich mich was jetzt an diesem Schaltwerk anders ist, dass es nicht passt.
Etwa doch kein Direct Mount?

Es handelt sich um folgendes Schaltwerk:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sram-nx-schaltwerk-1x11-fach-lang-527647

PS:
Ich hab jetzt das neue Ersatzschaltauge verbaut, das ist kürzer und gerade statt gebogen, nun geht es.
Was bitte soll das auf dem Foto für eines sein?
Bei Shimano braucht man doch ein zusätzliches Verbindungsstück um klassische Schaltwerke an Direct Mount zu befestigen,  deshalb bin ich etwas verwirrt.


----------



## JoDeCologne (19. Mai 2018)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade etwas am Verzweifeln mit der Schaltwerk-Montage (SRAM NX) am G1.
> Irgendwie mag es nicht so recht passen, weil das Schaltwerk nach der Montage gegen den Rahmen schwingt und nicht vom Schaltauge kurz vorher arretiert wird. Aber am E1 passt es mit einem Adapter (mein 2011er E1 hat kein Direct Mount), von daher müsste das Schaltwerk eigentlich Direct-Mount-fähig sein.
> Mir kommt auch mein Schaltauge seltsam vor von der Position, könnt ihr bitte mal schauen:
> 
> ...



..gibt doch eben genau ein DirectMount=ShimanoOhne (Foto) und ein Sram/ShimanoMitVerbindungsstück=Standard - Schaltauge? Ist doch so richtig wie gemacht..

https://www.rotwild-outletstore.de/ersatzteile/schaltaugen-und-inlays.html


----------



## Maledivo (20. Mai 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Frag Mal den @Maledivo



Skizze wo Bohrloch hinkommt bekommt ihr vom Rotwild (weiß aber nicht ob für jeden Rahmen welche gibt). Schablone für Bohrloch kann ich euch als PDF zukommen lassen, dann kann man echt nicht falsch bohren .

Die passende Gummistopfen kriegt ihr auch vom Rotwild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nauker (20. Mai 2018)

Achtung Lubhudelei;-)

War heute nach längerer Zeit wieder mit dem RCC 1.0 unterwegs- ein Gefühl, als ob man heimgekommen ist! Und das trotz 560 Lenker, 3x9 etc. In letzter Zeit war ich häufiger mit dem 27,5 Jekyll unterwegs, wenn man dann wieder auf ein recht leichtes ´26 Racefully umsteigt, merkt man erstmal wieder, wie spritzig, spurtstark und kletterfreudig das Rad ist. Zudem fährt man m.E. auch deutlich intensiver/aktiver mit dem Rad - hat was! Und beim besten Willen-ich wüßte nicht, was ich da noch optimieren sollte ...(außer ein neues Rad, obwohl sich Rotwild ja fast komplett aus dem Racesegment verabschiedet hat)
Kurzum- schön wars heute!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Mai 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..gibt doch eben genau ein DirectMount=ShimanoOhne (Foto) und ein Sram/ShimanoMitVerbindungsstück=Standard - Schaltauge? Ist doch so richtig wie gemacht..
> 
> https://www.rotwild-outletstore.de/ersatzteile/schaltaugen-und-inlays.html



Offenbar ist mein Schaltwerk aber Standard und nicht DM, das verwirrt mich. Gibt es das NX gar nicht für DM und SRAM baut die Standard-Schaltwerke ohne Verbindungsstück? Puh, ich schraube einfach zu selten


----------



## Andi_72 (24. Mai 2018)




----------



## JoDeCologne (27. Mai 2018)

Andi_72 schrieb:


>


Chic!..

..praktisch; die 180Grad-Wende - Tools & Ast-Anker am Lenker


----------



## Markusdr (1. Juni 2018)

Moin zusammen,

ich war da gestern mal ne Stunde auf ner schnellen Runde unterwegs, schön bis zu dem Punkt, wo mir bei 40 nach einem kleinen Sprung und der entsprechenden schnellen Kurve dahinter die Felge gebrochen ist. Ziemlich schmerzhaft sowas. Und nun brauch ich ne neue =). Ich vermute mal, Narbe neu einspeichen lohnt nicht. Hat noch jemand von Euch noch nen Vorderrad über, weil er es vielleicht mal getauscht hat oder sowas:  *DT-Swiss RC 16 in 26"?*

Dank Euch


----------



## Bensemer (1. Juni 2018)

Mit 26" kann ich leider nicht dienen. 
Wünsche trotzdem gute Besserung und hoffe das du schnell wieder aufsitzen kannst


----------



## Groudon (11. Juni 2018)

Hat jemand von euch ein Bild eines X1 26” Gr. S von 2014 zur Hand? Das Rad könnte für meinen Freunden interessant werden, wenn sie mehr Richtung Trail/Bikepark will.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juni 2018)

Groudon schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch ein Bild eines X1 26” Gr. S von 2014 zur Hand? Das Rad könnte für meinen Freunden interessant werden, wenn sie mehr Richtung Trail/Bikepark will.


Zur Hand ja, warum genau?


----------



## Groudon (12. Juni 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Zur Hand ja, warum genau?



Meine Freundin fährt aktuell ein 100 mm Fully und traut sich immer mehr zu - daher soll wahrscheinlich bald was potenteren her. 

Da sie eher zu der kleineren Fraktion gehört könnte ein 26”-Rad auch passend sein. Es geht zum einen um die Optik des Rades und auch die Überstandshöhe.

Würde mich freuen wenn du ein Bild aus der Seitenansicht Posten könntest.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juni 2018)

Ich schaue mal nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (12. Juni 2018)

Ich brauche eure Hilfe, bin echt am verzweifeln mit meinem NX-Schaltwerk.
Irgendwie ist es nicht weit genug außen und kann nicht auf das kleinste Ritzel schalten. Auch musste ich den oberen Anschlag ziemlich weit reindrehen, was ebenfalls dafür spricht, dass das ganze Schaltwerk zu weit innen liegt.






Muss da beim G1 26" noch eine Distanzscheibe zwischen dem Schaltwerk und dem Schaltauge oder was mache ich falsch?
Das Schaltauge ist das Modell "SCHALTAUGE RECHTS FÜR 142-12/TAS STD, X1, X2, E1 650B, G1, Q1" für Standard-Schaltwerke und sollte eigentlich für das SRAM NX richtig sein.


----------



## MB-Locke (16. Juni 2018)

Hallo Rotwild-Ritter,

Ich möchte meinem E1 an der Front neues Leben einhauchen u die Pike DPA gegen was Potenteres eintauschen. Dazu habe ich auh schon eine konkrete Idee, weiß aber nicht, ob sie umsetzbar ist u ich es auch evtl richtig verstanden habe oder nicht... deshalb brauch uch euren Rat

Am liebsten hätt ich gern ne Fox36 drin, ist mir aber leider aus gegeben Umständen zu teuer mit den ca 1.300 Steinen. Alternativ dazu stünde ne Lyrik bzw ne Yari mit Tuning, denn die anderen wie Öhlins etc sind ja auch nicht günstiger als die 36.
Nun hab ich im Netz je ne Yari Sollair aus 2016/2017 gefunden, welche ich ja mit dem Debonair Kit auf die anständige Luftfeder umbauen könnte, ist auch mit ca 35-40 Tacken nicht so teuer. Wenn dann die Dämpfung net passt, kann man die gegen die neue Charger2 RC2 tauschen oder ein anderes tuning verbauen, sollte mir die Performance nicht taugen. Nun die Frage, weiß einer, ob das so geht oder bin ich falsch unterwegs? Ich brauch eben noch ein altes Casting weil kein Boost VR vorhanden u nicht geplant erstmal...

An der Pike DPA mit RCT3 störte mich das durchrauschen im mittleren federweg, grds sehr progressiv u die Dämpfung taugte mir von der 36RC2 kommend garnicht.
Passt zum E1 nun die 160 oder ne 170er besser? Ich würde eher zu letzterer mit mehr FW tendieren. Fahre alles von hometrails bis Alpentrails, Vinschgau etc.

Lieben Dank schon im Voraus.

PS: für alternative Vorschläge bin ich auch immer offen!


----------



## Orakel (16. Juni 2018)

auch ne Frage in die Runde 
fährt jemand das R.X2 in 29" oder hat es von 27,5" auf 29" umgebaut?
Mich würden die Eindrücke Interessieren


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. Juni 2018)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild-Ritter,
> 
> Ich möchte meinem E1 an der Front neues Leben einhauchen u die Pike DPA gegen was Potenteres eintauschen. Dazu habe ich auh schon eine konkrete Idee, weiß aber nicht, ob sie umsetzbar ist u ich es auch evtl richtig verstanden habe oder nicht... deshalb brauch uch euren Rat
> 
> ...



Hallo Locke.
Ich habe/hatte an meinem E1 eine ähnliche Geschichte.
Quasi schon von Anfang an, mit der Performance der 34er Fox unzufrieden. Inzwischen wohl weltweit bekannt, dass die 2014er FOX34 nicht das beste Produkt ist.
Konkret:
Schlechtes ansprechen, wenig feinfühlig, und wenn der Druck so klein ist, dass sie sensibel anspricht, dann rauscht sie im mittleren Federweg durch.
15cc FoxFluid in die Luftkammer schafft zwar etwas Besserung, aber jetzt bleiben von 170mm nur ca. 140mm genutzt über. 

Habe in der Vergangenheit auch alle möglichen Szenarien durchgespielt:
Neue Fox (34 oder 36), Lyrik neu u. auch ggfs. tunen. Gebrauchte Fox und dann diese tunen. ...... 

Aber nach den letzten Berichten (Lobhymnen) zur 2019er Fox 36 mit Grip2 Kartusche (und das auf unterschiedlichen Portalen, u.a. hier), habe ich nun Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht, und mir die 2019er Fox36 bestellt.
Passend mit 170mm Federweg, wie original im Bike sein sollte, und auch mit 15x100mm Achse. 

Sollte nächste Woche da sein, und dann wird's einen Testbericht auch von mir geben.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## JoDeCologne (17. Juni 2018)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild-Ritter,
> 
> Ich möchte meinem E1 an der Front neues Leben einhauchen u die Pike DPA gegen was Potenteres eintauschen. Dazu habe ich auh schon eine konkrete Idee, weiß aber nicht, ob sie umsetzbar ist u ich es auch evtl richtig verstanden habe oder nicht... deshalb brauch uch euren Rat
> 
> ...



Pike ist mir auch zu nervig weggetaucht. Länge: 170mm (oder gar 180mm), auch wegen etwas zu steilen Lenkwinkel bei 160.

..die Lyrik scheint top zu sein und komfortabel, zumindest meinen dies die Nicht-Fox-Infizierten.

Die straffe direkte 36er passt ansonsten einfach fein ins E1. Je nach Schnapper-Angebot kann man ab 2015 bei 36RC2 doch eigentlich nichts falsch machen..

Hab meine 2015er dank Negativ-Luftkammer-Vergrößerung (180mm & 2x5mm Gummiring in Kammer) nun auch (eingebildet) sensibler. Sonst kann man ja Tune anpassen lassen.


----------



## siem (17. Juni 2018)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild-Ritter,
> 
> Ich möchte meinem E1 an der Front neues Leben einhauchen u die Pike DPA gegen was Potenteres eintauschen. Dazu habe ich auh schon eine konkrete Idee, weiß aber nicht, ob sie umsetzbar ist u ich es auch evtl richtig verstanden habe oder nicht... deshalb brauch uch euren Rat
> 
> ...




Warum schaust du nicht im mtb bikemarkt? Dort stehen unzählige teils neuwertige Fox 36er zum Verkauf, ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren eine neue 2016 Fox 36 RC2 fürs E1 gekauft und bin nach wie vor begeistert. Kann die hervorragende Symbiose von E1 und 36 absolut bestätigen


----------



## MB-Locke (18. Juni 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
Danke für euer feedback undie Tipps!

Ja, ehrlich gesagt hätte ich wirklich gern die 36er Fox, aber neu geht das gerade nicht...
Gebraucht bin ich mir unsicher wg den Modelljahren u Bauarten, brauche eben eine Non-Boost u hätte gern 170mm. Da wirds dann auch „dünn“ hier im Gebrauchtmarkt. Weil bei den 160ern bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob man die alle auf 170mm traveln kann. Und eine Fit4 (also ehemals RC2) soll es schon sein, sonst hab ich zu den anderen ja keinen Vorteil...

Grüße u danke nochmals


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Juni 2018)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Danke für euer feedback undie Tipps!
> 
> Ja, ehrlich gesagt hätte ich wirklich gern die 36er Fox, aber neu geht das gerade nicht...
> ...


FIT ist lediglich die Bezeichnung für eine geschlossene Kartusche bei FOX

FIT 4 ist die Variante mir der Lowspeedverstellung
RC2 hat außerdem noch Highspeedverstellung dazu

Grip ist die neue Bauart der FIT.
Grip2 hat zusätzlich noch eine Highspeedzugstufe.
Guckst du hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fox-36-grip-2-my-2019.871779/


----------



## MB-Locke (18. Juni 2018)

@RockyRider66 :
Danke für die Klarstellung!

Weißt du wie das ist mit den 160er Versionen, kann man die alle problemlos auf die 170mm traveln oder gibt es da was zu beachten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Juni 2018)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> @RockyRider66 :
> Danke für die Klarstellung!
> 
> Weißt du wie das ist mit den 160er Versionen, kann man die alle problemlos auf die 170mm traveln oder gibt es da was zu beachten?


Bei den FIT Kartuschen (also FIT4 und RC2) gibt es zwei Kartuschenlängen.
a) von x mm bis 160mm
b) von x mm bis 180mm

Wie das bei der Grip Kartusche ist weiß ich nicht.
Einfach anhand der ID bei FOX anrufen.


----------



## Bensemer (18. Juni 2018)

Nimmt eigentlich noch jemand an einer Rotwild Werksbesichtigung teil? Ich bin am 17. August dran  

Ich habe hier noch einen schönen Mavic LRS von meinem C1 das ich nicht mehr besitze. Ich überlege mir vielleicht ein Carbon Racebike aufzubauen.    Bin mal gespannt wo und wie die Rotwild Offiziellen den Vorteil des 2015er R.R2 Rahmen für 1749€ gegenüber des leichteren China Plastik Rahmen für 270€ sehen und erklären...


----------



## Groudon (18. Juni 2018)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wo und wie die Rotwild Offiziellen den Vorteil des 2015er R.R2 Rahmen für 1749€ gegenüber des leichteren China Plastik Rahmen für 270€ sehen und erklären...



Nun ja - ich schätze in den 1749 EUR stecken viele EUR Entwicklungskosten, der Preis den der Lieferant will (der ja den China-Plastik-Rahmen direkt verkauft). Dazu ein zusätzliches QM-System, Marketing und die Deckelung der Gehälter der dt. Angestellten. Dazu die Kosten für die Garantie- und Gewährleistungsabsicherung. 

Ob es dir das Wert ist ... musst du entscheiden.


----------



## Bensemer (18. Juni 2018)

Das X1 bleibt für'n groben Einsatz. Super Bike das zwar deutlich mehr kann als sein Fahrer aber der traut sich immer mehr. Da wäre mir China Plastik zu gefährlich. 
An so nem Racer kann ich das mal testen, jetzt wo ich 26 Kg abgenommen habe und Idealgewicht habe


----------



## at021971 (18. Juni 2018)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Nimmt eigentlich noch jemand an einer Rotwild Werksbesichtigung teil? Ich bin am 17. August dran  ....



Ich war da schon zweimal und habe an einer Werksbesichtigung teilgenommen. Da sie außer eBikes dieses Jahr wenig vorzuzeigen haben, werde ich auf Teilnahmen bis auf Weiteres verzichten.

Thomas


----------



## Bensemer (18. Juni 2018)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ich war da schon zweimal und habe an einer Werksbesichtigung teilgenommen. Da sie außer eBikes dieses Jahr wenig vorzuzeigen haben, werde ich auf Teilnahmen bis auf Weiteres verzichten.
> 
> Thomas


Ok, jetzt habe ich keinerlei Erwartungen mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. Juni 2018)

Ist echt schade, dass es keine vernünftigen, modernen Enduro- oder Freeride-Rahmen mehr von Rotwild gibt.
Beim E1 und G1 stört mich ziemlich, dass die Kabel so unmotiviert unter dem Rahmen verlaufen und man Kabelbinder braucht um sicherzustellen, dass kein Kontakt zur Kurbel entsteht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Juni 2018)




----------



## JoDeCologne (18. Juni 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 742975


Von E & G runter zu leicht-x?

Dafür ist das Maar in der Eifel einfach schön getroffen


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Juni 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Von E & G runter zu leicht-x?
> 
> Dafür ist das Maar in der Eifel einfach schön getroffen


Das Bike fährt meine besser Häfte.......


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Juni 2018)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Nimmt eigentlich noch jemand an einer Rotwild Werksbesichtigung teil? Ich bin am 17. August dran
> 
> Ich habe hier noch einen schönen Mavic LRS von meinem C1 das ich nicht mehr besitze. Ich überlege mir vielleicht ein Carbon Racebike aufzubauen.    Bin mal gespannt wo und wie die Rotwild Offiziellen den Vorteil des 2015er R.R2 Rahmen für 1749€ gegenüber des leichteren China Plastik Rahmen für 270€ sehen und erklären...



Stückzahl.....macht den Preis. Und die Qualität der Prepreg Fasern.


----------



## at021971 (19. Juni 2018)

Bensemer schrieb:


> ....Bin mal gespannt wo und wie die Rotwild Offiziellen den Vorteil des 2015er R.R2 Rahmen für 1749€ gegenüber des leichteren China Plastik Rahmen für 270€ sehen und erklären...



Diese Frage kannst Du aber jedem Premiumhersteller, seien es Specialized, Scott, Trek etc. stellen. Preise haben zudem nicht direkt etwa mit den Kosten zu tun, sie entsprechen vielmehr dem, was die avisierte Kundschaft bereit ist zu zahlen. Bedenkt man zudem in was für homöopathischen Mengen Rotwild solche Rahmen baut. Das kann man ganz gut sehen, wenn man mal einen der Carbonrahmen hat und sich die Rahmennummer anschaut. Meine erstes R.R2 FS war in Größe L die Nummer 20 des Modelljahres 2010, das zweite R.R2 FS war in Größe L die Nummer 54 des Modelljahres 2012 und das R.X2 FS war in Größe XL die 34 des Modelljahres 2017. Da bekommt man dann mal ein Gefühl dafür, was an Kosten solch ein einzelner Rahmen neben den Margen für Hersteller und Händler abdecken muss. 

Thomas


----------



## Bensemer (19. Juni 2018)

Gianty schrieb:


> Stückzahl.....macht den Preis. Und die Qualität der Prepreg Fasern.


Ich wage es mal zu behaupten das die Qualität (wenn sie wirklich schlechter ist) sich nicht auf die Sicherheit auswirkt. Man liest ja nur gutes. Egal, das gehört hier ja eigentlich nicht her, sorry. 
Themenwechsel: 


 


 
Happy Trails


----------



## TrailProf (21. Juni 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> auch ne Frage in die Runde
> fährt jemand das R.X2 in 29" oder hat es von 27,5" auf 29" umgebaut?
> Mich würden die Eindrücke Interessieren


Hallo Orakel,
Ich habe für mein X2 zwei LRS, einen 27,5"Plus mit grobem Profil und einen 29" für Touren.  
Beim Wechsel auf 29" merkt man zu Beginn doch schon einen Unterschied. Das Tretlager sitzt halt um einiges höher und gerade in langsamen Passagen wirkt das Bike anfangs etwas kippliger. Das fühlt sich im direkten Vergleich erstmal etwas komisch an, gibt sich aber wirklich überraschend schnell schon nach wenigen Minuten. 
Auf der haben Seite stehen dann die enorme Bodenfreiheit und ein gefühlt etwas besseres Überrollverhalten, so dass man in Tretpassagen z.B. Wurzeln oder hochstehenden Steinen keine Beachtung mehr schenken muss. Da ich sonst vo. einen 2,8" Minion DHR fahre, darf ich zudem das direkte Lenkverhalten der schmalen 2.3" 29er genießen.
Also für mich ist es letztlich eine optimale Ergänzung. Als 29" mit eher schmalen und gut rollenden Reifen für Touren und mit 27"+ dann eher "endurolike".
Es sind dann m.M.n wirklich zwei Bikes in einem.

Anbei noch ein Bild im 29"Setup, kleine Hopser gehn natürlich auch weiterhin.


----------



## MB-Locke (21. Juni 2018)

Hi 


Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hallo Locke.
> Ich habe/hatte an meinem E1 eine ähnliche Geschichte.
> Quasi schon von Anfang an, mit der Performance der 34er Fox unzufrieden. Inzwischen wohl weltweit bekannt, dass die 2014er FOX34 nicht das beste Produkt ist.
> Konkret:
> ...




Hi Dirk,

Na hast du das edle Teil schon erhalten u kannst was sagen?
Angefixt durch eure Kommentare hab ich mir das alles nochmals überlegt. Die aufgerufenen Preise für ne 18er RC2 sind schon nicht zu verachten. Bei anderen Modelljahren wirds günstiger, doch ohne die eher lineare Evol-Luftkammer mag ich net so richtig an einen Quantensprung glauben - evtl bin ich hier falsch. Evtl doch ne 19er u zufrieden für einige Zeit? Das E1 will ich eigentlich noch ne Weile fahren sofern icj es nicht durch nen Crash zerstörenodernso en Blödsinn...;-)


----------



## Orakel (21. Juni 2018)

@TrailProf 
dann werde ich das mal den Sommer ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. Juni 2018)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Locke.

Nein leider noch nicht da.
Muss morgen noch mal bei meinem Bikedealer anrufen.
Aber da ich am WE eh mit meinem Team (Firebike) unterwegs bin, werde ich wohl sowieso erst Anfang nächster Woche zum einbauen und testen kommen. 

Gedanklich bin/war ich auf exakt dem gleichen Trip.
Wie du weißt, habe ich auch sehr lange und in viele Richtungen überlegt, bis ich mir dann auch auf Grund der Hammer-Berichte zur 2019er Gabel gesagt habe:
So, dann habe ich dann auf jeden Fall erstmal eine Gabel die keine Wünsche mehr offen lässt, und welche ich dann auch einige Jahre fahren kann.
Und sollte es in 3-4 Jahren tatsächlich wieder deutlich bessere Dämpfer- oder Lufteinheiten geben, dann kann man die sicherlich nachrüsten.
Und wenn zwischenzeitlich der Rahmen mal den Dienst quittiert, dann muss halt ein neuer her, in den ich auch die Gabel wieder verwenden kann.


----------



## JoDeCologne (22. Juni 2018)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2019 oder 2018?
Kannst ja mal hier lesen https://enduro-mtb.com/fox-36-float-2019-erster-test/ 
Schöner Satz:_
Um ganz ehrlich zu sein: Ist sie besser als die 2018er? Es ist unmöglich, das zu sagen, weil die Performanceunterschiede von Jahr zu Jahr geringer werden. Die abgelöste FOX Fit4 RC2 ist schon so gut, dass es* journalistischer Bullshit *wäre, nach so kurzer Zeit auf der brandneuen FOX GRIP2 zu behaupten, sie wäre viel besser._ 


..wenn das E1 dann doch mal abgelöst wird, weißt du dann, ob Rahmen mit 27.5 und non-Boost kommt oder das Steuerrohr nicht viel länger, als beim recht kurzen E1 ist? Pre-18 - ging die Gabel doch auch schon super. Auch ohne EVOL,  mit mehr Dichtungen in Luftkammer und ohne PTFE-Gabelöl


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Juni 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> 2019 oder 2018?
> Kannst ja mal hier lesen https://enduro-mtb.com/fox-36-float-2019-erster-test/
> Schöner Satz:
> _Um ganz ehrlich zu sein: Ist sie besser als die 2018er? Es ist unmöglich, das zu sagen, weil die Performanceunterschiede von Jahr zu Jahr geringer werden. Die abgelöste FOX Fit4 RC2 ist schon so gut, dass es* journalistischer Bullshit *wäre, nach so kurzer Zeit auf der brandneuen FOX GRIP2 zu behaupten, sie wäre viel besser._
> ...


Ich galube das es sich bei dem Artikel eher um eine Art Pressemitteilung ging.
Die Redakteure hatten das Teil nur zum antesten, und das bei kaltem nassem Winterwetter- da kann nix vernüftiges bei rum kommen.
Zudem gibt es die zitierte FIT4 RC2 Gabel nicht einmal.

Ich habe die VAN RC2, die Float RS2 MY2015, die Float RC2 MY 2018 und die Float Grip2 MY 2019 gefahren.
Man sollte auch beachten, dass selbst die RC2 Kartusche jedes Jahr etwas verändert wurde (BaseValve), aber damit keine Werbung gemacht wurde.

Ich behaupte, dass jede Generation eine Verbesserung dargestellt hat.
Überspringt man mehrer Modelljahre wird die gabel sich in der Summe schon deutlich von älteren unterschieden.
Insbesondere die Grip2 finde als ein sehr gelungenes Produkt.

Da fast alles rückwärtskompatibel ist kann man seine Gabel auch einem Upgrade unterziehen.

Die 36er Grip2 MY 2019 liegt die Messlatte m.E. sehr hoch.
Ich denke die ersten Vergleichstests der 2019er Gabeln erscheinen bald, mal sehen wie das die Medien sehen.....


----------



## Dirk Nennen (22. Juni 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> .wenn das E1 dann doch mal abgelöst wird, weißt du dann, ob Rahmen mit 27.5 und non-Boost kommt oder das Steuerrohr nicht viel länger, als beim recht kurzen E1 ist? Pre-18 - ging die Gabel doch auch schon super. Auch ohne EVOL, mit mehr Dichtungen in Luftkammer und ohne PTFE-Gabelöl



Hi,

denke das ist dann sicher kein großes Problem (zumindest für mich).
Da ich quasi ein Sitzzwerg bin, also vergleichsweise lange Beine zum Oberkörper habe, fahre ich sämtliche Räder / Gabeln immer mit einigen Spacern unter dem Vorbau. Sollte also das Steuerrohr mal deutlich länger werden (müssten dann ja über 4cm mehr sein), dann habe ich dort sicher genug Material, die Spacer einfach weg zu lassen.

Und wenn dann tatsächlich mal ein neuer Rahmen kommt, der nicht kompatibel ist, dann gibt´s halt einen neuen LRS dazu. Da kostet ein guter, speziell aufgebauter bei Actionsports auch nur gut ein Drittel der Gabel. 

Also alles in allem überschaubares Risiko.

Bei mir wird der Unterschied halt sehr groß sein, da ich ja die 2014er Fox 34 dann durch die 2019er Fox 36 ersetze.
Wenn ich das nicht spüre, höre ich auf zu biken.


----------



## JoDeCologne (22. Juni 2018)

..alles unbestritten, daß je neuer, je geschmeidiger die 36er.

Im Endeffekt gehts halt darum, ob man für den Jahrgang mit den jeweiligen Verbesserungen 1400€,  900€ oder 700€ auszugeben bereit ist.

Da liegen zwischen 2019 und 2018 immerhin fast der Gegenwert von 1000 Flaschen Bier

oder
2 Paar Schuhe



..aber eh der falsche Sport für rationelle Preisgedanken



@Dirk Nennen ::  34 2014 bis 36 2019 wird ein Quantensprung. Von ner 34er 2014 zur 34er 2016 war es schon, wie ein neues Rad. Viel Spass


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. Juni 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..alles unbestritten, daß je neuer, je geschmeidiger die 36er.
> 
> Im Endeffekt gehts halt darum, ob man für den Jahrgang mit den Verbesserungen 1400€,  900€ oder 700€ auszugeben bereit ist.
> 
> ...



Das denke ich mir.
Vielen Dank. 

Nächste Woche wird's wohl endlich soweit sein.


----------



## Bensemer (24. Juni 2018)

Ich hatte heute zum ersten mal eine Startnummer am Bike, das ganze bei der Schmucker Tour im  Mossautal/Odw.
53,7 Kilometer mit 1144 Höhenmeter in 3h15.


----------



## XDennisX (24. Juni 2018)

3h15...? Klingt mega schnell... des hätte ich nicht mit den ebike geschafft


----------



## Bensemer (24. Juni 2018)

Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden. Bei der letzten Verpflegungsstation nach ca 35 Kilometer  hieß es es seien ca 25 Fahrer durch und 180 werden erwartet. Da habe ich erst realisiert das ich besser unterwegs bin wie vermutet. 
Es kamen auch noch E Bikes und 8 Kg Carbon High-End Brecher ins Ziel als ich schon beim Kaltgetränk stand


 
Alkoholfreies natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (4. Juli 2018)

Zur Stubentalalpe auf 1260Hm


 
auf der Alpe


----------



## Orakel (4. Juli 2018)

Vilsalpsee


----------



## Kiefer (4. Juli 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> Vilsalpsee
> Anhang anzeigen 748748




29er......?
Und ? Berichte mal


----------



## Orakel (4. Juli 2018)

das R.X2 rollt noch auf 27,5"  
Das Ghost (von dor Frau) ist 29"


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. Juli 2018)

Falls jemand auf der Suche nach einem schönen G1 ist, ich hätte eines abzugeben...


----------



## TrailProf (5. Juli 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> das R.X2 rollt noch auf 27,5"
> Das Ghost (von dor Frau) ist 29"


Aber ein Paar neue (2018er Profil) Trail Kings, und wie ist der im Vergleich zum MK2? Den hattest du doch vorher drauf wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
Ich hatte übrigens auch zuerst gedacht du hättest 29" drauf. Bei meinem L-Rahmen sehen die 29er irgendwie aich nicht größer aus als die 27,5" bei dir .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (5. Juli 2018)

Richtig erkannt,sind die TK 2018.
Hatte den TK auch auf den 26 zölligen Bikes drauf.
Deutlich mehr Grip wie der „alte“ MK II ,rollt jetzt nicht deutlich schlechter wie der MK II.
Auf meinem 29er sind die MK 2018er drauf,kann aber noch nicht eine Aussage tätigen,da ich noch nicht viel mit ihm gefahren bin.
Zum 29er Projekt,da habe ich einen kleinen aber entscheidenden Denkfehler.
Am 29er ist eine SRAM 12GX Eagle dran,am RX2 SH.
Das geht halt nicht


----------



## rstablo (7. Juli 2018)

Eine meiner Antworten - für die, die es interessiert - auf die Nachhaltigkeitslücke (nicht nur) bei ROTWILD:
Reaktivierung meines 2010er Rotwild R.R1 FS Race (Größe M) 



 

nach Umbau auf 27,5" Federgabel und Vorderrad/26" Hinterrad und Ersatz der alten Hinterbaulager. Mehr MTB braucht es eigentlich auch 2018 nicht für Hobby-(Halb-)Marathonisti.


----------



## Orakel (20. Juli 2018)

damit es hier nicht zugruhig wird 
Nachdem ich ein neues Bike habe (HT 29")und an dem die Sleva verbaut ist, und ich mal richtig begeistert davon bin, habe ich zum Hörer gegriffen und mit Fox telefoniert (Code von der Gabel durchgegeben) was man an meiner 34er machen kann die mir zu straff ist.
Am Hörer beredet was es für Möglichkeiten gibt,Shim stack ändern oder neue Kartusche (280€)rein.
Gabel zu Fox geschickt, nach 4Tagen kam der versprochene Rückruf der Ernüchtern war, Sim stack ändern geht nicht da es sich bei mir um ne 34er Elite handelt die eine sehr einfache Kartusche hat, an der man nichts ändern kann 
Neue Grip 4 Kartusche kommt 2019 meinte der Mitarbeiter und ob sich da das Preis/Leistung lohnt........
Tip vom Mitarbeiter,weniger psi rein.........


----------



## JoDeCologne (21. Juli 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> damit es hier nicht zugruhig wird
> Nachdem ich ein neues Bike habe (HT 29")und an dem die Sleva verbaut ist, und ich mal richtig begeistert davon bin, habe ich zum Hörer gegriffen und mit Fox telefoniert (Code von der Gabel durchgegeben) was man an meiner 34er machen kann die mir zu straff ist.
> Am Hörer beredet was es für Möglichkeiten gibt,Shim stack ändern oder neue Kartusche (280€)rein.
> Gabel zu Fox geschickt, nach 4Tagen kam der versprochene Rückruf der Ernüchtern war, Sim stack ändern geht nicht da es sich bei mir um ne 34er Elite handelt die eine sehr einfache Kartusche hat, an der man nichts ändern kann
> ...


..du gibst den Code durch und Fox lässt dich ne Elite zum umshimmen einschicken?!

Da hätte ich mehr Kompetenz in Rotalben erwartet. Zudem solltest du, wenn du Druck runterfährst, evtl noch nen Luftspace zusätzlich einbauen.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juli 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> Gabel zu Fox geschickt, nach 4Tagen kam der versprochene Rückruf der Ernüchtern war, Sim stack ändern geht nicht da es sich bei mir um ne 34er Elite handelt die eine sehr einfache Kartusche hat, an der man nichts ändern kann
> Neue Grip 4 Kartusche kommt 2019 meinte der Mitarbeiter und ob sich da das Preis/Leistung lohnt........
> Tip vom Mitarbeiter,weniger psi rein.........


Welches Modell hast du denn genau, bzw. wie lautet denn der Code?


----------



## Orakel (21. Juli 2018)

Kann passieren dass der Mitarbeiter das nicht bemerkt hat, war jetzt nicht schlimm.
Fox 34 Float Grip 3Pos, C7HC


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juli 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> Fox 34 Float Grip 3Pos, C7HC



Du hast “nur“ eine Performance Variante, nicht wie oben geschrieben eine Elite.
Die Performance hat eine andere Dämpfung: Grip
Factory und Performance Elite haben eine Fit4 Dämpfung eingebaut.
Dort kann man z.b. auch den Shimstack ändern/tauschen lassen.
Ich habe meine 2017er Float 34 Performance Elite am Donnerstag zu Fox geschickt.
Service plus Umbau auf EVOL Luftkammer und aktuellem Shimstack.
Per Mail und Telefonat wurde mir bestätigt, dass beides möglich ist. Habe aber noch keine Eingangsbestätigung mit Kostenvoranschlag bekommen.
Näheres kann ich hoffentlich nächste Woche berichten.


----------



## Orakel (21. Juli 2018)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Du hast “nur“ eine Performance Variante, nicht wie oben geschrieben eine Elite.


Ahh, dann war es sorum


----------



## MB-Locke (30. Juli 2018)

Hi,

Sooo, ich habe nun auch Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht und mir ne neue 36er gegönnt

Eingebaut ist sie schon und auch eine erste Jungfernfahrt gab es schon. Ich hatte sie - weils schnell gehen musste - nur per Druck auf den Lenker mal eingestellt. Pi mal Daumen passte der Sag... ich war da schon begeistert, wie gut sie läuft. Nun folgt jetzt mal ne richtige Tour bzw Tortur bei der Hitze. Aber es lässt mir keine Ruhe und auch die 36,5 Grad vor der Türe können mich nicht aufhalten. Ich könnt platzen vor Freude


----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. Juli 2018)

Na, dann bin ich ja gespannt, was du jetzt sagst.
Habe auch heute früh noch eine vorläufigen Bericht zu meiner 36er geschrieben:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fox-36-grip-2-my-2019.871779/page-7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Juli 2018)

Na dann freue ich mich direkt mit euch!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. Juli 2018)

Danke Rocky.
Bist ja, zumindest an meiner Entscheidung, auch nicht ganz unbeteiligt .


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Juli 2018)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Danke Rocky.
> Bist ja, zumindest an meiner Entscheidung, auch nicht ganz unbeteiligt .


Danke fürs Feedback.

Mir war schon etwas mulmig einen Bericht über die neue 36er zu posten bevor darüber irgendwas in der Presse stand.
Irgendwie fühlt man sich dann "verantwortlich".
Ist aber gut gegangen, meine Erfahrungen stimmen mit den denen der Presse überein- oder die hat bei mir abgekupfert....


----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. Juli 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Danke fürs Feedback.
> 
> Mir war schon etwas mulmig einen Bericht über die neue 36er zu posten bevor darüber irgendwas in der Presse stand.
> Irgendwie fühlt man sich dann "verantwortlich".
> Ist aber gut gegangen, meine Erfahrungen stimmen mit den denen der Presse überein- oder die hat bei mir abgekupfert....



Kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
Aber die Vielzahl von positiven Berichten hier haben deine Aussagen ja bestens bestätigt.
Meine Erfahrungen ja auch.


----------



## MB-Locke (30. Juli 2018)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Danke Rocky.
> Bist ja, zumindest an meiner Entscheidung, auch nicht ganz unbeteiligt .



Haha, ja so kann man das auch sagen, ihr beiden habt maßgeblichen Anteil daran.

Aber die vielen Einstellungen müssen erstmal probiert/gefunden/ausprobiert werden. Ist mir am Anfang schon recht aufwändig u hab das Setup noch nicht gefunden.
 Und mein FloatX im Heck könnte auch ein kleines Upgrade vertragen, nachdem die Gabel nicht mehr die Schwachstelle ist... aber es ist ein Quantensprung


----------



## MB-Locke (30. Juli 2018)

Ach ja, bei mir ist es eine 170er Factory aus 2019 geworden, gleich mit Boost, dass ich da künftig nicht hinterherhinke bei den Laufrädern am VR u auch mal einen dicken Reifen probieren kann


----------



## Dirk Nennen (31. Juli 2018)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Haha, ja so kann man das auch sagen, ihr beiden habt maßgeblichen Anteil daran.
> 
> Aber die vielen Einstellungen müssen erstmal probiert/gefunden/ausprobiert werden. Ist mir am Anfang schon recht aufwändig u hab das Setup noch nicht gefunden.
> Und mein FloatX im Heck könnte auch ein kleines Upgrade vertragen, nachdem die Gabel nicht mehr die Schwachstelle ist... aber es ist ein Quantensprung



Das mit den den Einstellungen kenne ich.
War da auch am Anfang etwas ungeduldig, und habe sicherlich zu viel auf einmal gewollt, und probiert.

Hatte mich dann vom empfohlenen Grundsetup, über meine gewünschte Sag-Einstellung noch mal von Anfang an langsamer ran getastet. 
Habe mich dann nur noch auf einzelne Punkte konzentriert, die mir persönlich nicht gefielen, und immer nur einen oder zwei Klicks weiter verändert.
War dann für mich der bessere Weg, und hat nun zu "meinem" Setup geführt.
Wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass ich gelegentlich noch mal das eine oder andere auch weiter ausprobieren, und verändern werde.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (31. Juli 2018)

Wir können uns ja gerne mal zu einer gemeinsamen Tour treffen.

Entweder bei mir, hier eine kleine Zusammenfassung meiner Hometrails:






Oder natürlich auch gerne irgendwo bei euch.

(Hauptsache ihr nehmt Rücksicht auf einen alten Mann mit mittelmäßiger Kondition)


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Juli 2018)

Mittelmäßige Kondition ist gut und passt.
Ich bite mal Koblenz als Treffpunkt an, hier ist die Traildichte besonders groß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (31. Juli 2018)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Entweder bei mir, hier eine kleine Zusammenfassung meiner Hometrails:



.. wieder mal nach Nideggen! 
Habt ihr das Stachelschwein ausgelassen oder so schnell drübergebügelt, dass ich es nicht gesehen hab?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (31. Juli 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mittelmäßige Kondition ist gut und passt.
> Ich bite mal Koblenz als Treffpunkt an, hier ist die Traildichte besonders groß!



Das ist natürlich auch eine Option.
Neue Trails immer gerne.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (31. Juli 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> .. wieder mal nach Nideggen!
> Habt ihr das Stachelschwein ausgelassen oder so schnell drübergebügelt, dass ich es nicht gesehen hab?



Stachelschwein?


----------



## JoDeCologne (31. Juli 2018)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Stachelschwein?


https://www.frosthelm.de/trails/trails_anderswo/nideggen/stachelschwein/index_ger.html

..die stachelige Steinpiste, wenn man sich durch den Eugenienstein gezwirbelt hat (oder alternativ ins Wurzelfeld gedrop’t ist )

Die Zufahrt ist mittlerweile durch ein grün  umrandetes Schild mit schwarzem Adler gut gekennzeichnet


----------



## Dirk Nennen (31. Juli 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> https://www.frosthelm.de/trails/trails_anderswo/nideggen/stachelschwein/index_ger.html
> 
> ..die stachelige Steinpiste, wenn man sich durch den Eugenienstein gezwirbelt hat (oder alternativ ins Wurzelfeld gedrop’t ist )
> 
> Die Zufahrt ist mittlerweile durch ein grün  umrandetes Schild mit schwarzem Adler gut gekennzeichnet




Ach so.
Eugenienstein ist klar. Der Begriff Stachelschwein war mir unbekannt.

Da ich am Eugenienstein selber immer kneife (zumindest der oberste Drop) lasse ich diese Ecke oft aus.
Zumal in meiner (normalen) Runde, davor das fiese steile Stück hoch direkt daneben liegen würde.  Und ich / wir nicht zu Beginn schon so viele Körner verbrauchen wollen. 
Aber mit Stachelschwein ist das schon der richtige Begriff. 
Da sollte man sich nicht lang legen.


----------



## Kiefer (5. August 2018)

*ROTWILD 2019 Collection*......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (5. August 2018)

Abseits der eMobile scheinbar keine Veränderung zum Modelljahr 2018. Das von ADP eigentlich für ZEG Bulls entwickelte Black Adder soll umgelabelt als R.R2 HT die Cross Country Race Fraktion bedienen und dann noch R.X2 FS und R.E1 FS um das Portfolio zu komplettieren. Wie schon 2018, nicht sehr viel um Kunden zu begeistern.

Thomas


----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. August 2018)

at021971 schrieb:


> Abseits der eMobile scheinbar keine Veränderung zum Modelljahr 2018. Das von ADP eigentlich für ZEG Bulls entwickelte Black Adder soll umgelabelt als R.R2 HT die Cross Country Race Fraktion bedienen und dann noch R.X2 FS und R.E1 FS um das Portfolio zu komplettieren. Wie schon 2018, nicht sehr viel um Kunden zu begeistern.
> 
> Thomas



Stimmt wohl.
Aber der Focus liegt halt weiterhin auf E-Bikes. ☹

Na ja. Kommt meinem Plan, das alte 2014er E1 weiter zu tunen, und dann auf einen neuen Rahmen umzurüsten weiter entgegen.


----------



## Orakel (6. August 2018)

Warten auf 2020


----------



## dopero (6. August 2018)

Wenn alle, die sich hier über ein zusammengestrichenes Modellprogramm auslassen, statt nur zu reden mal wirklich ein neues Bike zugelegt hätten, wäre es für Rotwild nicht notwendig gewesen irgend einen Typ wegen mangelnder Nachfrage aus dem Programm zu nehmen.
Deswegen seit froh das es die E-Biker gibt, ansonsten wäre Rotwild evtl. sogar Pleite gegangen.


----------



## Orakel (6. August 2018)

Du bist ja mal Lustig 
Oder hab ich deine Ironie überlesen


----------



## at021971 (6. August 2018)

dopero schrieb:


> Wenn alle, die sich hier über ein zusammengestrichenes Modellprogramm auslassen, statt nur zu reden mal wirklich ein neues Bike zugelegt hätten, wäre es für Rotwild nicht notwendig gewesen irgend einen Typ wegen mangelnder Nachfrage aus dem Programm zu nehmen.
> Deswegen seit froh das es die E-Biker gibt, ansonsten wäre Rotwild evtl. sogar Pleite gegangen.


Allgemein eine mitunter nicht gänzlich falsche Aussage, aber sicherlich vollkommen deplatziert in diesem Thread. Denn hier treffen sich seit 2006 vor allem Biker die ganze Rotwild Gehege ihr Eigen nennen. Ich selber besitze aktuell 4 dieser Bikes und hatte insgesamt 6. Mein Freund hat es, angeregt durch mein erstes Rotwild, mittlerweile auf 8 Rotwild Bikes für sich und seine Frau gebracht. Bei vielen der 'Rotwild Ritter' sieht es nicht anders aus. Also bin ich ganz zuversichtlich, dass wir hier unser Möglichstes dazu beigetragen haben, dass Rotwild auch ohne eMobile bis heute überlebt hat. Und ob die neu hinzugewonnene Klientel in Zukunft vergleichbare eRotwild Gehege anlegen wird und nicht nur Laufkundschaft bleibt, muss sich erst noch zeigen...

Thomas


----------



## JoDeCologne (6. August 2018)

dopero schrieb:


> Wenn alle, die sich hier über ein zusammengestrichenes Modellprogramm auslassen, statt nur zu reden mal wirklich ein neues Bike zugelegt hätten, wäre es für Rotwild nicht notwendig gewesen irgend einen Typ wegen mangelnder Nachfrage aus dem Programm zu nehmen.
> Deswegen seit froh das es die E-Biker gibt, ansonsten wäre Rotwild evtl. sogar Pleite gegangen.



 hätte meine Freundin nich besser ausdrücken können.


----------



## JoDeCologne (6. August 2018)

..ich dagegen geh gleich mal in den Keller und knuddel meine 3 verbliebenen Rotwilds aus besseren Zeiten und stelle ein Kerzchen für mein weisses E1/180mm auf... geiles Stück warst du - du sänftenartiges SuperEnduro!

Zum Einschlafen gibt´s dann noch ein Ritchey Schleyer Video ..und evtl murmele ich im Schlaf dann leise "ytmäääh"


----------



## Bensemer (7. August 2018)

Die meisten Edelmarken / Hersteller sind doch gar nicht bemüht alle Zielgruppen anzusprechen. Nicht nur beim Fahrrad sondern bei vielen anderen "Luxus"produkten ist das doch so.

911er Fahrer waren Jahrzehnte stolz etwas exklusives zu fahren, heute gibt es Porsche SUV, Pickup, Diesel...





Wenn ich mit dem Crosser unterwegs bin und was trinke werde ich daran erinnert was ich für ein schönes seltenes AM daheim habe  einfach mal die Einstellung überdenken. 
Happy Trails


----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. August 2018)

dopero schrieb:


> Wenn alle, die sich hier über ein zusammengestrichenes Modellprogramm auslassen, statt nur zu reden mal wirklich ein neues Bike zugelegt hätten, wäre es für Rotwild nicht notwendig gewesen irgend einen Typ wegen mangelnder Nachfrage aus dem Programm zu nehmen.
> Deswegen seit froh das es die E-Biker gibt, ansonsten wäre Rotwild evtl. sogar Pleite gegangen.



Leider sind es ja nicht die absoluten Fans, die eine Marke am Leben halten.
Die Breite Masse ist es, die für Nachfrage sorgt, und somit den Markt bestimmt.
Leider aktuell halt sehr viele E-Biker. 
Und da sehe ich es auch wie Thomas, da muss sich erst noch zeigen, ob diese E-Bike-Fangemeinde auch alle zwei Jahre ein neues (doppelt so teures) E-Bike in den Keller stellt. 
Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass dann eine ausbleibende Nachfrage auch schnell einem Hersteller das Genick brechen kann, wenn dieser dann auf einmal, auf eben diesen teuren E-Bikes hängen bleibt. 

Mal schauen, wie sich das in Zukunft entwickelt.
Ich für meinen Teil bin weiterhin begeisterter *"Rotwild-Nicht-E-Bike-Fahrer"*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (7. August 2018)

Jungs, das ist doch der ganz normale Lauf der Entwicklung.
Der Trend geht eindeutig zum E- Bike und der Markt ist noch bei weitem nicht gesättigt.

Ist es nicht eher so, dass die Anti E-Biker sich vernachlässigt fühlen?

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung dass Rotwild durchdachte und hochwertige Bikes baut, auch wenn man aktuell für mich nichts im Programm hat.
Deren Service muss man erst einmal bei einer anderen Marke finden.

Im Übrigen war der Trend schon vor einigen Jahren auszumachen.
Als erkennbar wurde dass das Mountainbike ohne Motor langsam ausstirbt hat man uns mit unzähligen Standards überzogen, Hauptsache der Groschen rollt.
Schaut mal in die IBC Fotogalerie, fast nur grauhaarige Biker zu sehen.........


----------



## grumpi (9. August 2018)

Hallo in die Runde.
Weiß einer, ob und wo ich Ersatzschrauben für einen Rotwild XMS 120 Hinterbau her bekomme? Will ungern mit irgendwelchen hässlichen Maschinenschrauben und Unterlegscheiben rumhantieren...

Das Bike ist ein Rotwild R.C1 FS 120 aus 2012.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2018)

grumpi schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde.
> Weiß einer, ob und wo ich Ersatzschrauben für einen Rotwild XMS 120 Hinterbau her bekomme? Will ungern mit irgendwelchen hässlichen Maschinenschrauben und Unterlegscheiben rumhantieren...
> 
> Das Bike ist ein Rotwild R.C1 FS 120 aus 2012.


Mal bei Rotwild nachgefragt?


----------



## grumpi (9. August 2018)

nope. nur erstmal die Ersatzteilseite gecheckt und laaaange gegoogled. Nix gefunden. Die Hoffnung ist, dass hier jemand vielleicht ein ähnliches Problem hatte und eine Lösung hat. Außer wie gesagt die hässliche Maschinenschraube


----------



## Orakel (9. August 2018)

Ich vermute mal dass du die Schrauben über Rotwild bekommen kannst.
Einfach den Service anrufen und nett fragen


----------



## grumpi (9. August 2018)

Ja, ich denke, da wirds wohl doch so werden... 
Danke euch Jungs/Mädels !


----------



## Vollgut (10. August 2018)

at021971 schrieb:


> Allgemein eine mitunter nicht gänzlich falsche Aussage, aber sicherlich vollkommen deplatziert in diesem Thread. Denn hier treffen sich seit 2006 vor allem Biker die ganze Rotwild Gehege ihr Eigen nennen. Ich selber besitze aktuell 4 dieser Bikes und hatte insgesamt 6. Mein Freund hat es, angeregt durch mein erstes Rotwild, mittlerweile auf 8 Rotwild Bikes für sich und seine Frau gebracht. Bei vielen der 'Rotwild Ritter' sieht es nicht anders aus. Also bin ich ganz zuversichtlich, dass wir hier unser Möglichstes dazu beigetragen haben, dass Rotwild auch ohne eMobile bis heute überlebt hat. Und ob die neu hinzugewonnene Klientel in Zukunft vergleichbare eRotwild Gehege anlegen wird und nicht nur Laufkundschaft bleibt, muss sich erst noch zeigen...
> 
> Thomas



Sehe ich genauso. Habe 5 Rotwild-Räder (RCC 01, R.R1 HT,  R.R1 FS, R.GT2,  R.S2), bloß im aktuelle Rotwild-Programm ist für mich nichts interessantes dabei. Die alten Rotwilds behalte ich, muss ich den Keller mit 29-Zöller von Canyon auffüllen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. August 2018)

Trotz altem Bike 2 Tage Spaß gehabt.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (14. August 2018)

Bin mit meinem E1 aus 2011 bzw 2012 immer noch glücklich.
Wenn sich entschieden hat ob 27,5 oder 29 überlebt, wird es auch mal was neues geben, aber nicht von ner Firma, die die letzte Neuentwickling in diesem Bereich 2017 vorgestellt hat ☹


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Locke (15. August 2018)

Hi Zusammen,

Nachdem ihr mich jetzt fleißig in Bezug auf ne neue federgabel beraten habt u nun die neue Fox Einzug gehalten hat, brauche ich nochmals rat von euch 

Meine Schaltung macht schlapp (hat seit 2013 schon viel mitgemacht) u hatte schon am Bike vor dem E1 gedient. Da is einfach jetzt bis auf den li Trigger das meiste durch. Nun liebäugle ich mit 1x12... aus dem Eagle-Thread lese ich für mich keine klare Antwort raus. Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis von GX auf X01 in Bezug auf Haltbarkeit u Schaltqualität? Oder macht ggf ein sinnvoller Mix mit zB günstigerer Kassette /Kette Sinn? Und welches Kettenblatt dazu auf meine alte XT-Kurbel? Fragen über Fragen
Bin um jeden Tipp dankbar, man liest einfach zu viel unterschiedliches...

Ach so, es soll mein Geburtstagsgeschenk von meiner Frau werden, die X01 würde ich bekommen - die will ich aber nur wenn es sinnvoll ist - man muss ja die Kohle net rauswerfen


----------



## Orakel (15. August 2018)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Bin mit meinem E1 aus 2011 bzw 2012 immer noch glücklich.
> Wenn sich entschieden hat ob 27,5 oder 29 überlebt, wird es auch mal was neues geben, aber nicht von ner Firma, die die letzte Neuentwickling in diesem Bereich 2017 vorgestellt hat ☹


meine (reine) Vermutung ist, es braucht einfach noch etwas zeit bis sich die Tätigkeit des Lutz Scheffer in neuen Modellen auswirkt.
L.S. ist jetzt glaube ich 1 1/2- 2Jahre bei Rotwild, wenn man die Entwicklungszeit eines Bikes berücksichtig vom, Studie, Design, Prototype.......,
dann dauert es halt mal min. 2 Jahre bis "wir" es vor uns haben.
Ich bin da mal Tiefenentspannt  und wenn das warten zulange dauert, andere  Mütter.......


----------



## Orakel (15. August 2018)

@MB-Locke 
an meinem neuen HT ist die GX Eagle verbaut, Funktioniert einwandfrei, Kette bleibt auch ohne Kettenführung auf dem KB, die Bandbreite hier in der Gegend (weißt ja Bescheid ) langt vollkommen aus.
Am Bike meiner Frau ist das XO Schaltwerk (Rest GX)verbaut und ne Truvativkurbel, ich merke, fühle keinen Unterschied zur meiner Kompletten GX. 
Gruß


----------



## MB-Locke (15. August 2018)

Hi,
Ralf danke dir für deine schnelle Rückinfo! Wir siehts mit der Haltbarkeit aus, kannst du da schon was sagen zur GX? Von der X01 liest man hier eigentlich durchweg Positives und da liegen auch schon teils viele KM von usern vor. Die GX is ja noch recht neu...


----------



## Orakel (15. August 2018)

zur Haltbarkeit kann ich dir noch nichts berichten Gunnar, hat erst 200km drauf.


----------



## MB-Locke (15. August 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> zur Haltbarkeit kann ich dir noch nichts berichten Gunnar, hat erst 200km drauf.



Alles klar, danke nochmals!

Sonst noch jmd eine Erfahrung zu teilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (15. August 2018)

X01 und GX schalten beide top....ich würde sagen da ist außer beim Preis und bling bling kein großer Unterschied.


----------



## Kiefer (15. August 2018)

Hier noch was zu 2019......

http://www.felix.ch/download/produkte/rotwild/2019/ROTWILD-2019-Spezifikationen.pdf


----------



## Kiefer (15. August 2018)

Ich war übrigens letzte Woche im Outlet Mülheim-Kärlich...Rotwild ist was die E-Bikes angeht mehr oder weniger ausverkauft in 2018, viel gibt es da nicht mehr.
Geschäftsmodell scheint zumindest im Moment voll aufzugehen.


----------



## JoDeCologne (18. August 2018)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hier noch was zu 2019......
> 
> http://www.felix.ch/download/produkte/rotwild/2019/ROTWILD-2019-Spezifikationen.pdf



Gut zu wissen, dass man bei den 3 verbliebenen Non+ Modellen auch beherzt zum 2017er Modell greifen kann. Das spart und mach Mutti froh..


Wann benennen wir uns in „RotwildRitter+“ um?


----------



## Bensemer (18. August 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Wann benennen wir uns in „RotwildRitter+“ um?


Ich hoffe nicht bevor ich in Rente gehe und ich bin erst 38. 
Die haben zwar gestern bei der Werksbesichtigung in Dieburg versucht die + schmackhaft zu machen aber bei mir zieht das überhaupt nicht. Ich glaube ich habe unterbewusst eine Batterie Allergie entwickelt


----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. August 2018)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht bevor ich in Rente gehe und ich bin erst 38.
> Die haben zwar gestern bei der Werksbesichtigung in Dieburg versucht die + schmackhaft zu machen aber bei mir zieht das überhaupt nicht. Ich glaube ich habe unterbewusst eine Batterie Allergie entwickelt



Kann ich nachvollziehen. 
Hoffe auch noch bis zur Rente "Stromlos" bleiben zu können. 

Habe auch diese "Akku-Allergie".


----------



## siem (18. August 2018)

Habe diese Risse bei meinem E1 entdeckt, sind das „nur“ Lackrisse oder auch im Alu? Bitte um Expertise, danke


----------



## Orakel (18. August 2018)

Meinst du die vier Risse die von dem Loch ausgehen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. August 2018)

Lack


----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. August 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Lack



Meinst du echt nur Lack, Rocky?

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, bei entsprechender Vergrößerung sieht man, das das rechte Stück sogar versetzt ist. 

Ich würde mal im Bohrloch mit ner Klinge den Lack wegschaben, dann solltest du mehr sehen.
Wenn's tatsächlich nur Lack ist, dann kannst es ja mit einem Lackstift dann wieder "reparieren".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siem (18. August 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> Meinst du die vier Risse die von dem Loch ausgehen?


Ja genau


----------



## Orakel (18. August 2018)

Für mich sind das Materialrisse !
Am unteren linken Riss sieht man dass der Riss durch die Wandstärke durch ist, rechts davon der Riss verläuft oberhalb der Schweißnaht.
Sieht man aufm ipäd sehrgut


----------



## Bensemer (18. August 2018)

Das ist im Alu. Ich würde mal den Lack runter kratzen und dann telefonieren. Firmen die Alu schweißen sind keine Seltenheit mehr. 

Ich habe ein Aluschweißgerät. Falls du es selbst machen möchtest (Bensheim in Südhessen)


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. August 2018)

Blank machen und mit Stahlwolle polierten.
Dann entweder Leckagespray oder Brunox drauf.
Dann fahren uns nachschauen


----------



## at021971 (18. August 2018)

Der Hinterbau ist durch. Ein Riss zieht sich bis in die Schweißnaht oder hat sich von da den Weg bis zum Loch gebahnt.

Aus eigener Erfahrung wende Dich auch an jemanden bei ADP der entscheiden kann. Nicht nur an den Service. Bei Bedarf an entsprechenden eMail-Adressen sende mir eine PM.   

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. August 2018)

Mit Lesebrille sieht es schon eher nach Riss aus.
Ich würde es aber trotzdem so machen wie ch vor beschrieben habe.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. August 2018)

Mehr als Lack.


----------



## JoDeCologne (19. August 2018)

..das hat man vom Putzen 

Du hast das E1 aber auch gut im Einsatz gehabt 

Halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden, ob du eine Kunstschweisser finden konntest und was ADP empfohlen hat (Hinterbau haben die ja sicher keinen mehr). Alles Gute fürs angeknackste Reh


----------



## siem (19. August 2018)

Danke für eure Tips, man kann wirklich sehen, dass der Riss tiefer geht. Werde Rotwild kontaktieren und mal schauen was sie anbieten. Werde euch sobald es News gibt natürlich informieren.
Bis dahin muss das Wild einmal ruhen. Mein E1 war in den letzen 4 Jahren ein treuer Begleiter und hat viel erlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. August 2018)

Kann geschweißt werden. Wenn du Firmenkontakt benötigst, dann gerne per PN.

Wir haben vor kurzem Risse an sicherheitsrelevanten Teilen in sehr guter Qualität günstig schweißen lassen.


----------



## Raziel-Noir (19. August 2018)

Das C1 FS 29 beim Kulturaustausch mit seinen schottischen Brüdern


----------



## Raziel-Noir (23. August 2018)

Hallo Zusammen!

Nach nun fast 2 Jahren mit meinem selbst zusammengestellten Bike auf Basis des 2013er R.C1 FS29 trage ich mich mit dem Gedanken, ein Upgrade auf etwas mehr Reserven im Federweg zu realisieren.

Beim nahe gelegenen Bikehändler konnte ich auf der Indoortestbahn (wenn man das überhaupt so nennen darf) mal mit dem 2017er R.E1 Core den ersten Kontakt aufnehmen (von Testen kann man da nicht sprechen). Aber dieser erste Eindruck hat mich bereits zur Überlegung geführt, das angesichts des (immernoch) stolzen Preises von 3600,- € zuviel an dem Bike zu verändern wäre, um meinen Bedürfnissen an Schaltungsbandbreite und Vorlieben bei bestimmten Parts Rechnung zu tragen. Ein R.X1 gibt es ja leider nicht mehr und Carbon scheidet für mich grundsätzlich von vornherein aus!
Da mir das Schrauben sowieso Spaß macht und ich damit mein individuelles Bike realisieren kann, dachte ich nun wieder an ein Rahmenset und Eigenaufbau. Ein kurzer Check bei Schaltwerk offeriert mir das 2015er X1 FS 27,5er oder ein E1 FS 27,5er (BJ unbekannt, da nicht angegeben) in vertretbaren Preisregionen. Ein 2017er X1 FS 27,5 Rahmenset wäre mein Traum, kostet allerdings auch das doppelte!

Wir fahren im Normalfall Alpenvorland (München-Oberbayern) bis hin zu den Alpenrandbergen (Gebiet Berchtesgaden, Chiemgau, Tegernsee, Garmisch) Strecken, welche außer den unvermeidbaren Forstwegen auch Trails von S0/S1, in seltenen Fällen S2 beinhaltet (wobei in dem Fall ich die S2 fahre und meine bessere Hälfte diese Stellen (noch) schiebt). Für nächstes Jahr sind Besuche in Bikepark mit Flowtrail (Pod Smrkem, Geisskopf) und einer Fahrtechnikschulung für uns beide geplant, ebenso ein Urlaub im Gebiet Alta Badia / Sella.

Daher meine Frage:
Da unser Fahrprofil eher längere, gemäßigtere Touren beinhaltet und die anspruchsvolleren Trails eher die Ausnahme sind, tendiere ich eher zu einem AM/Tourenbike als zu einem Enduro. Daher eher das X1 als das E1. Wer kennt sowohl das C1.FS29 als auch die beiden Inkarnationen des X1 (2015/2017) und kann mir von seinen Erfahrungen berichten? Lohnt sich der jüngere Rahmen im Vergleich, bzw. was macht der besser?

In der Überlegung ist außerdem auch ein Aufbau auch mit einem Fernbedienbaren Dämpfer, da der Griff zum Dämpferhebel bei Verwendung einer Trinkflasche ganz schön fummelig am C1.FS 29 in Größe M ist und sollte es das 2017er X1 werden, sehe ich aufgrund einer ähnlichen Dämpferanlenkung das gleiche Problem. Es hätte auch den Vorteil, eine FOX Float 34 FIT Factory bei der (Theoretischen) Verwendung des Scott TwinLock-Hebels gleich mit ansteuern zu können. Wer hat diese Lösung bereits realisiert? Welche Fallstricke/Besonderheiten sind dabei zu beachten?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfestellung bereits im Voraus!


----------



## Bensemer (23. August 2018)

Mit Schaltwerk bzw. Rotwild Outlet Store bist du doch schon bei der richtigen Adresse. Super Laden, sehr freundlich, hilfsbereit und Ahnung. Kleinigkeiten machte er kostenlos obwohl mein erstes Rotwild nicht von ihm war. 
Ich bin von 2014er C1 auf 15'er X1 gegangen und das war das beste was ich machen konnte. Ich habe es auch über den Outlet Store bestellt. Ich hatte ein paar Änderungen im Kopf über die ich mich mit ihm unterhalten habe. Er hat mich zu allem perfekt beraten und das was ich für sinnvoll hilt setzte er dann um. 
Auch wenn du von München natürlich eine etwas weitere Anreise hast lohnt es sich Matthias kennen zu lernen. Du kommst zufrieden und mit neuem Bike zurück


----------



## at021971 (23. August 2018)

Ich habe ein 2015er R.X1 FS 27.5" mit einer Fox 36 FLOAT 27.5 160 FIT HSC/LSC komplett selber aufgebaut. Ist bei rund 14 kg auch so absolut tourentauglich, wenn auch in der zu erreichenden Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit deutlich langsamer als ein R.C1 FS 29" CC-Bikes. Zudem habe ich ein 2017er R.X2 FS 27,5" mit Fox 34 FLOAT 27.5 140 FIT4 ebenso von Grund auf selber aufgebaut. Auch dieses ist bei rund 13 kg absolut tourentauglich, aber auch hier sind Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit eines CC-Bikes wie dem R.C1 FS 29" nicht zu erreichen. Beide Bikes machen aber absolut Spaß.

Da die Unterschiede zwischen 2015er R.X1 FS 27.5" und 2017er R.X2 FS 27.5" marginal sind, kann man auch davon ausgehen, dass sich das 2017er R.X1 FS 27.5" nicht sonderlich anders fährt. So meine ich, dass Du ohne Bedenken auch das 2015er R.X1 FS nehmen kannst. Mit einem R.E1 FS 27.5" hättest Du halt am Hinterbau ein wenig mehr Reserven.   

Thomas


----------



## JoDeCologne (23. August 2018)

..das 2017 sollte baugleich zu 2016er sein. 2014/15 war es bei Rotwild die Serie ohne Knick bzw Walbuckel und eigentlich nur feine Weiterentwicklung der 2010/11er Modelle.

Ab 2016 bist du beim modernen Booststandard und kannst 29er oder 27 oder 27+ im X1 fahren,  die Länge des Hinterbaus und den Lenkwinkel variieren. ..und schwarz ist es wieder.

Fahre selber C1 27.5" & E1 von 2015.  C1 27.5" für längere Touren und das E1 für Alpen - das E1 läßt sich auch super bergauftreten, irgendwie fahre ich aber zuhause im Mittelgebirge (so 1000hm 30-50km s1-s2) meist das C1 27.5". Will das E1 niemals missen, aber wenn ich weiß es wird lang, gehe ich bzgl Fitness auf Nummer sicher. Wenn ich weiß es wird steil, ist das E1 ne Bank. ( Gewichtsunterschied ist es hier sicher nicht (12.5 vs 13.2) sondern eher die Geometrie und natürlich Reifen).

Kurz: das X1 als Mittelding wäre genau richtig für dich.


Ps. das mit der Fernbedienung für Dämpfer würde ich wieder vergessen. Bergauf bist du eh langsam und hast alle Zeit der Welt, Gabel oder  Dämpfer umzustellen; wenn überhaupt nötig. Die Rotwild - Geometrie wippt nicht und ich finde schon Sattelstütze und 2fach-Blatt vorn am C1 genug gehebele. Ansonsten ist doch beim C1 die Umstellung direkt unter einem; wenn man einen Arm baumeln lässt hat man die Dämpferumstellung in der Hand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raziel-Noir (23. August 2018)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich bin von 2014er C1 auf 15'er X1 gegangen und das war das beste was ich machen konnte.



Ja, unsere beiden Rahmen sind von Schaltwerk, da bin ich sofort dabei! Die Abwicklung war top! Ich hatte mit nackigen Rahmen und beigelegten Einzelteilen gerechnet, gekommen sind sie so gut wie aufgebaut (Im Umfang dessen, was schon machbar gewesen ist)
Allerdings hast du recht, ne Anreise nach Cochem ist für nen Bikekauf ganz schön weit. Vielleicht lässt es sich auch mal mit einem verlängerten WE und ein, zwei Touren in der Gegend vereinbaren.

Wenn ich fragen darf, was war bei dir der Grund aufs X1 und nicht auf das E1 zu gehen?
Und Katalogbike oder Customaufbau?

Eine Alternative wäre für uns in der Nähe auch Finest Bikes in Starnberg. Die sind mir zwar bisher noch nicht bekannt, außer das uns mal eine Wandertour zur Maisinger Schlucht per Zufall dran vorbeigeführt hatte. Aber mehr als zum Schaufenster reinsehen war da leider nicht, da Sonn- bzw. Feiertag. Und leider haben die kein X1 mehr da... (Aktueller Stand Website)

Meine Vorstellung wäre X1 mit 150mm Float 34 oder Pike, 2x11fach XT/SLX MIX und einer KS LEV 150MM  (Leider gibt's für das C1 FS29 ja nur eine Möglichkeit der KS LEV 272 und die ist mir zu kurz ...)


Grüsse aus M.


----------



## JoDeCologne (23. August 2018)

Unterschied ist nicht nur 10mm Federweg:

..das neue X1 ab 2016 hat den liegenden Dämpfer mit XCS-Kinematik (XCS Kinematik mit 140 mm Federweg: Sensibles Ansprechverhalten und progressiv im Endbereich des Federwegs) und das E1 mit XMS immer noch den stehenden. (XMS Kinematik für effizientes Pedalieren auf dem Trail und gute Downhill Performance)

Das eine ist mehr auf Vortrieb ausgerichtet und das andere mehr auf  Performance im Downhill. Beim Vergleich beider Modelle und Kinematiken merkt man schon auf den ersten Metern...push vs fluffy

Ps. finden 1950€ für nen nackten Rahmen aus 2016/17 aber schon ordentlich. Evtl die ersten Herbststürme abwarten.


----------



## Raziel-Noir (23. August 2018)

[QUOTE="JoDeCologne, post: 15443270, member: 405064
Ab 2016 bist du beim modernen Booststandard und kannst 29er oder 27 oder 27+ im X1 fahren,  die Länge des Hinterbaus und den Lenkwinkel variieren. ..und schwarz ist es wieder...

... Ps. das mit der Fernbedienung für Dämpfer würde ich wieder vergessen. Bergauf bist du eh langsam und hast alle Zeit der Welt, Gabel oder  Dämpfer umzustellen; wenn überhaupt nötig. Die Rotwild - Geometrie wippt nicht und ich finde schon Sattelstütze und 2fach-Blatt vorn am C1 genug gehebele. Ansonsten ist doch beim C1 die Umstellung direkt unter einem; wenn man einen Arm baumeln lässt hat man die Dämpferumstellung in der Hand
[/QUOTE]

Zum Punkt 1:
Genau deswegen wäre das 2016/17er X1 meine erste Wahl. Aber bei 1000Euro Mehrpreis ist da Gabel + Schaltung schon mit drin...

Zum Punkt 2:
Grundsätzlich ja. Ich fahre das C1 zu 90% im Trail-Modus, da der Hinterbau bei Rotwild wirklich sehr effizient gestaltet ist und so gut wie nicht wippt. Aber 2-3 Situationen gab es, wo ich mir die Remote gewünscht hatte:

Auffahrt zu Gotzenalm, das letzte Teilstück ist so steil, das ich nur mit Mühe das VR vom Abbheben abhalten konnte. Da den Griff nach unten und auf Anhieb in den schmalen Schlitz zwischen Dämpfer und Flasche treffen und dabei nicht vom Bike fallen war schon unangenehm.

Bei einer Trailabfahrt bei Kreuth wurde relativ übergangslos aus einem sanften Wald-Singletrail kurzeitig ein etwas heftigeres Wurzel- und Steinstück. Da hab ich die Hände lieber am Lenker gelassen, als 2x umzugreifen.

Ebersberger Obelix (Wiudsau) Trails: Gleiches wie in Kreuth. 80 % des Trails bequem in der enstprechenden Einstellung an Gabel und Dämpfer fahrbar, aber da gibt es 2, 3 Stellen, wo ich kurzzeitig in den Descent bzw. Climbmodus wechseln müsste.

Sicher geht es auch ohne, aber eine Remote sehe ich in dem Fall als ein Plus an Sicherheit an, da ich die Hände am Lenker lassen kann. Und grade solche Trails wie der Wiudsau Trail machen eine absenkbare Sattelstütze zum Gottesgeschenk...  (beim Bike meiner Partnerin ist ebenjene verbaut:


----------



## Bensemer (23. August 2018)

Raziel-Noir schrieb:


> Wenn ich fragen darf, was war bei dir der Grund aufs X1 und nicht auf das E1 zu gehen?
> Und Katalogbike oder Customaufbau?


Logisch darfst du fragen 
Ich war mal (glaube '15) bei den Rotwild Performance Day's und bin dort geführte Touren mit gefahren. Zuerst eine mit meinem C1 und dann mit einem 27,5er E1. Mit dem E1 habe ich mich bitterböse gequält,  ich hatte das Gefühl das 80% der Kraft vom Dämpfer geschluckt wird. Ich habe schwer gekämpft um bei der Tour überhaupt mithalten zu können obwohl ich am Vormittag mit dem 29er relativ locker und gut mitgefahren bin. 
Nach dieser Erfahrung habe ich "Projekt Fully" nicht mehr ganz verfolgt. Paar Monate später kam allerdings die Einladung zur Neueröffnung eines zweiten Geschäftes von Herrn Knigge (Matthias vom Outlet Store). Dort hatten wir ein langes interessantes Gespräch und zwischendurch bin ich auf diversen Bikes gesessen. Das E1 war komplett raus, das 15er X1 hat mich überzeugt. Das 16er fand ich auch cool aber war damals ja noch aktuell und noch viel teurer. 

Zur zweiten Frage: eigentlich fast so wie er es da hatte. Ausgepreist war es eigentlich mit 3499€, er baute noch von 2x10 auf die neue 2x11 XT um, KS LEV statt normaler Crankbrothers Stütze, der Ergon Rotwild Sattel und Contis meiner Wahl statt Schwalbe und wir waren bei 2990€! 
Die Neueröffnung war sonntags und mittwochs habe ich es geholt. 

Laden 
Service  
Bike


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. August 2018)

Raziel-Noir schrieb:


> [QUOTE="JoDeCologne, post: 15443270, member: 405064
> Ab 2016 bist du beim modernen Booststandard und kannst 29er oder 27 oder 27+ im X1 fahren,  die Länge des Hinterbaus und den Lenkwinkel variieren. ..und schwarz ist es wieder...
> 
> ... Ps. das mit der Fernbedienung für Dämpfer würde ich wieder vergessen. Bergauf bist du eh langsam und hast alle Zeit der Welt, Gabel oder  Dämpfer umzustellen; wenn überhaupt nötig. Die Rotwild - Geometrie wippt nicht und ich finde schon Sattelstütze und 2fach-Blatt vorn am C1 genug gehebele. Ansonsten ist doch beim C1 die Umstellung direkt unter einem; wenn man einen Arm baumeln lässt hat man die Dämpferumstellung in der Hand



Zum Punkt 1:
Genau deswegen wäre das 2016/17er X1 meine erste Wahl. Aber bei 1000Euro Mehrpreis ist da Gabel + Schaltung schon mit drin...

Zum Punkt 2:
Grundsätzlich ja. Ich fahre das C1 zu 90% im Trail-Modus, da der Hinterbau bei Rotwild wirklich sehr effizient gestaltet ist und so gut wie nicht wippt. Aber 2-3 Situationen gab es, wo ich mir die Remote gewünscht hatte:

Auffahrt zu Gotzenalm, das letzte Teilstück ist so steil, das ich nur mit Mühe das VR vom Abbheben abhalten konnte. Da den Griff nach unten und auf Anhieb in den schmalen Schlitz zwischen Dämpfer und Flasche treffen und dabei nicht vom Bike fallen war schon unangenehm.

Bei einer Trailabfahrt bei Kreuth wurde relativ übergangslos aus einem sanften Wald-Singletrail kurzeitig ein etwas heftigeres Wurzel- und Steinstück. Da hab ich die Hände lieber am Lenker gelassen, als 2x umzugreifen.

Ebersberger Obelix (Wiudsau) Trails: Gleiches wie in Kreuth. 80 % des Trails bequem in der enstprechenden Einstellung an Gabel und Dämpfer fahrbar, aber da gibt es 2, 3 Stellen, wo ich kurzzeitig in den Descent bzw. Climbmodus wechseln müsste.

Sicher geht es auch ohne, aber eine Remote sehe ich in dem Fall als ein Plus an Sicherheit an, da ich die Hände am Lenker lassen kann. Und grade solche Trails wie der Wiudsau Trail machen eine absenkbare Sattelstütze zum Gottesgeschenk...  (beim Bike meiner Partnerin ist ebenjene verbaut:






[/QUOTE]


Schau dir mal diesen Artikel an:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/topeak-alt-position-cage-mounts-676373

Habe ich an meinem C1 dran gemacht, damit konnte ich zumindest wieder besser an den Hebel. 

Ersetzt natürlich niemals ein neues Rad.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. August 2018)

Ich denke man muss die Baujahre schon etwas auseinander halten.

Grundsätzlich würde ich bei einer Neuanschaffung als erstes darauf achten einen Boost Hinterbau zu bekommen.
Anschließend würde ich mich davon lösen, dass ein E1 schlechter den berg hoch geht als ein X1/ X2.
Den Unterschied merkt man kaum.
Zudem hätte ich keine Angst vor etwas mehr Federweg, der bietet eher Sicherheit ohne dass man drin versäuft.

Mein Tipp:
Ein X1/ X2 mit flachem Lenkwinkel (Stichwort Winkelsteuersatz) in 27,5" und vorne einer 150mm 34er FOX FIT4.
Oder ein E1 mit flachem Lenkwinkel und vorne einer 160/ 170mm 36er FOX Grip2


----------



## Raziel-Noir (23. August 2018)

[/QUOTE]
Schau dir mal diesen Artikel an:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/topeak-alt-position-cage-mounts-676373

Habe ich an meinem C1 dran gemacht, damit konnte ich zumindest wieder besser an den Hebel. 

Ersetzt natürlich niemals ein neues Rad. [/QUOTE]


Das klinkt interessant! Für den Preis wird es sofort bestellt und getestet!!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. August 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich denke man muss die Baujahre schon etwas auseinander halten.
> 
> Grundsätzlich würde ich bei einer Neuanschaffung als erstes darauf achten einen Boost Hinterbau zu bekommen.
> Anschließend würde ich mich davon lösen, dass ein E1 schlechter den berg hoch geht als ein X1/ X2.
> ...



Würde ich auch so sehen.
Entweder richtig leicht rollend, wie ein C1, oder aber dann direkt ein E1, wie Rocky schreibt.
Der "errollbare" Unterschied zwischen X und E, ist echt gering, kommt dann eher drauf an, was du für Reifen drauf hast.

Wenn´s nicht unbedingt Boost sein soll, dann schau mal bei Schaltwerk, da bekommst den 2014er E1 Rahmen (wie meiner)  für 849,-€.
Allerdings wohl nur noch S und M.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. August 2018)

Schau dir mal diesen Artikel an:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/topeak-alt-position-cage-mounts-676373

Habe ich an meinem C1 dran gemacht, damit konnte ich zumindest wieder besser an den Hebel. 

Ersetzt natürlich niemals ein neues Rad. [/QUOTE]


Das klinkt interessant! Für den Preis wird es sofort bestellt und getestet!![/QUOTE]

Passt genau.
Nur wenn du absolute Angst vor Gebrauchsspuren hast, solltest du am Sitzrohr etwas abkleben, da die Flasche dort dagegen kommen kann.


----------



## Bensemer (23. August 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ...Anschließend würde ich mich davon lösen, dass ein E1 schlechter den berg hoch geht als ein X1/ X2.
> Den Unterschied merkt man kaum...


Das würde ich heute nicht mehr bestreiten. Wahrscheinlich war es bei mir bei den RPD'15 einfach nur eine Einstellungssache vom Dämpfer. Ich bin vorher nie ein Fully gefahren und hätte Null Ahnung davon. Matthias bzw. sein Mitarbeiter hatten mir dann bei X1, X1, X45 und E1 den Dämpfer eingestellt und da hätte ich mich am liebsten für ALLE entschieden. 
Möglicherweise war auch ein unterbewustes Vorurteil gegen das E1 am Ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raziel-Noir (23. August 2018)

Hm....

Ich glaube, ich muss mal ernsthaft die Geometriedaten von E1 (2014), X1 (2015) und X1 (2017) und dann die jeweilige Finanzierbarkeit prüfen....


----------



## at021971 (23. August 2018)

Raziel-Noir schrieb:


> ....Eine Alternative wäre für uns in der Nähe auch Finest Bikes in Starnberg. Die sind mir zwar bisher noch nicht bekannt, außer das uns mal eine Wandertour zur Maisinger Schlucht per Zufall dran vorbeigeführt hatte. Aber mehr als zum Schaufenster reinsehen war da leider nicht, da Sonn- bzw. Feiertag. Und leider haben die kein X1 mehr da...



Nach einem Rahmenbruch 2004 am Rotwild RCC.09 hat mich Rotwild zwecks Umbau an Markus Nast (Rad·Tlos)in Gauting verwiesen. Markus hat dann kostenfrei innerhalb von einem Tag den das Bike mit dem Ersatzrahmen neu aufgebaut, so dass wir am Wochenenden doch noch auf den geplante Alpencross gehen konnten. Seitdem habe ich bei ihm alle meine Bikes/Rahmen (R.GT1 FS (2010), R.R2 FS (2011), R.X1 FS (2015) und R.X2 FS (2017)) gekauft. Markus ist eng mit Rotwild verbunden und hat Rotwild jahrelang auf der Eurobike am Stand als Kundenberater unterstützt. Und das R.X2 FS war Ende des letzen Jahres beim Ihm günstiger als das von Schaltwerk-Bikes angebotene. Also meiner Meinung nach im Raum München immer eine gute Adresse, wenn es um Rotwild geht. 

Thomas


----------



## siem (23. August 2018)

Update Rahmenbruch: Da ich mein 2014 E1 im Jänner 2014 gekauft habe besteht leider kein Garantieanspruch mehr (lt. Rotwild). Sonderbarerweise haben die baugleichen 2015 E1 Modelle ab 09/2014 5 Jahre Garantie. Man bot mir  jedoch eine "schwarze" Schwinge
zum Preis von 167 EUR an. Obwohl ich auf eine kostenlose Lösung hoffte, entschied ich mich schließlich für diesen Deal. 
Auf den Fotos kann man erkennen, dass die Schwinge nicht mehr zwei Löcher unten sondern nur mehr ein einziges Loch Richung vorne
aufweist. Also dürfte es sich um einen Konstruktionsfehler handeln, ich habe im Netz dieselben Risse bei einem G1 von 2014 gesehen. Anfangs skeptisch finde ich, dass die schwarze Schwinge gut zum Rad passt.
Laut Händler war das die letzte Schwinge dieser Art. Jetzt fährt mein E1 wieder  trotzdem ist das Vertrauen in Rotwild Rahmen deutlich gesunken!


----------



## at021971 (23. August 2018)

Vorher gab es 2 Jahre Garantie ohne Registrierung und 3 Jahre mit. Im Anschluß gab es im Rahmen einer Kulanzregelung 2 Jahre anteiligen Rabatt auf einen Ersatz. Nachfolgend ein Auszug aus den Garantiebedingungen bis Modelljahr 2014:

_*Gewährleistung Rahmen*
Die folgenden Gewährleistungsbestimmungen gelten nur für den Erstbesitzer und sind nicht übertragbar. Auf Rahmen, die bei einem autorisierten ROTWILD Händler fahrfertig montiert oder als separater Rahmen gekauft wurden, gewähren wir 5 Jahre Garantie (bei Onlineregistrierung inkl. Gewährleistung und erweiterte Garantie/Kulanz). Erfolgt innerhalb von 30 Tagen nach Kaufdatum eine Online-Registrierung des Produkts auf der Website www.rotwild.de, so dehnen wir den Garantiezeitraum, in dem kostenfreier Ersatz erstattet wird von 2 Jahren auf 3 Jahre aus. Nicht abgedeckt sind Schäden, die durch Überlastung, normale Abnutzung, Verschleiß oder Materialermüdung verursacht sind. Materialermüdungserscheinungen können durch normalen Gebrauch entstehen. Es liegt im Verantwortungsbereich des Fahrradbenutzers, sein Fahrrad regelmäßig zu untersuchen. Die Gewährleistung/Garantie wird ungültig bei Schäden, die auf Unfälle, unsachgemäße Behandlung, mangelnde Wartung, unsachgemäßen Zusammenbau oder auf den Einbau fremder Teile zurückzuführen ist. Jede Veränderung des Rahmens oder der Komponenten (Bohren, Sägen, Feilen, Sandstrahlen, usw.) bringt die Gewährleistung/Garantie zum Erlöschen. Bei Rahmen, die missbraucht wurden oder deren Herstellungsnummer geändert, unleserlich gemacht oder entfernt wurde, erlischt jeglicher Garantieanspruch. Bei Einsätzen der Rahmen außerhalb des Einsatzbereiches lehnen wir Gewährleistungsansprüche grundsätzlich ab. Alle von uns original verbauten Teile sowie Federgabeln und Federelemente unterliegen den Garantiebestimmungen der jeweiligen Hersteller/Importeure. Reklamationen sind unter Vorlage des Kaufbelegs mit diesen direkt abzuwickeln._

_*Erweiterte Garantie / Kulanz*
Nach Ablauf des zwei- bzw. dreijährigen Gewährleistungszeitraums bieten wir dem Erstbesitzer darüber hinaus eine erweiterte Kulanzregelung an. Diese greift bei Rahmenbrüchen als Folge von Material- und/oder Konstruktionsfehlern und bei bestimmungsgemäßem Einsatz. Im Schadensfall erhält der Käufer einen Rabatt auf einen gleichwertigen aktuellen Rahmen, der sich
nach dem Alter und dem Allgemeinzustand des defekten Rahmens richtet. Dieser Rabatt beträgt:_

_Bis 1 Jahr nach Ablauf der Gewährleistungsfrist: 40% – 50%._
_1 bis 2 Jahre nach Ablauf der Gewährleistungsfrist: 30% – 40%._
_Die in der Kulanzregelung auftretenden Umbaukosten trägt der Kunde. Eine Umbaupauschale seitens ADP Engineering entfällt.
_
Thomas


----------



## Raziel-Noir (24. August 2018)

So...

Websiten bzw. Katalogseiten umfassend gewälzt. 

Von den Geometriedaten und der Möglichkeit da (vorerst) meinen 29er LRS weiter zu fahren, wird es das X1 Modelljahr 2016/2017 in Größe L werden. Allerdings wird das Projekt definitiv nicht vor Anfang/Mitte des nächsten Jahres starten, denn allein der Rahmen benötigt den "Boost" einer Sonderzahlung...  Ich hoffe dann gibt es den Rahmen noch in meiner Größe.

Was mich grad schon etwas nervt, ist dabei die aktuelle Sortiments und Preispolitik von Rotwild.
Klar, die günstigsten waren sie noch nie, aber unter dem UVP von 3999,00 ist aktuell NIX zu bekommen. Und für ein Frameset in Alu 2500,- Euro Listenpreis ist auch sehr selbstbewusst. Rahmen anderer namhafter Hersteller im gleichen Segment, die denke ich, ebenfalls gut funktionieren, sind bis zu 800 Euro Listenpreis günstiger....
Von Abverkauf usw. rede ich jetzt hier bewusst nicht!

Das aktuell der Trend bei E-Bikes liegt und Rotwild da kräftig investiert, kann ich (betriebswirtschaftlich) nachvollziehen, auch wenn mir das Thema völlig egal ist bzw. zum großen Teil für bedenklich halte.

Aber manche Interessensgruppen gar nicht mehr (keine Non-Carbon AM/Tourer, kein Non-E-Bike-CC, keine Non-Carbon Hardtails) zu bedienen und gar kein Modell als Einstieg in die Marke Rotwild im Bereich 2500-3500,- Euro anzubieten, halte ich auf lange Sicht für einen Fehler. Und es gibt, denke ich, z. Bsp. genügend Interessenten, die sich bewusst gegen Carbon entscheiden.

Warum nicht z. Bsp. das R.X1 von 2017 weiterführen mit einem 2x11fach SLX/XT-Mix, einer RS Yari 140mm und DT-Swiss M1700 Spline  als R.X1 Core für um die 3000,-Euro? 

Denn egal wen ich bisher getroffen hatte und über Rotwild ins Gespräch gekommen bin, die Meinung war bisher immer:
 "S..teuer! Da kauf ich lieber ein C....n, T..., S..., usw.."

Das sich Rotwild als eine etwas "besondere" Marke positionieren möchte: Sehr gut! Es freut mich immer, wenn jemand mich drauf anspricht.

Aber ob das langfristig nur über den Preis und ohne wirkliche eigenständige Lösungen, die mit der Marke Rotwild verbunden werden, funktioniert, kann ich mir nicht gut vorstellen.

So haben irgendwann (befürchte ich) nur noch eingefleischte Fans Interesse an RW und wenn selbst die im Sortiment für sich nichts mehr passendes finden, da es nur noch Topmodelle und E-Bikes gibt, treibt sie das zu anderen Marken.

Denn selbst mit einem gut gefüllten Sparkonto hätte Rotwild aktuell kein für mich interessantes Modell parat.


----------



## Bensemer (24. August 2018)

Mit der Preispolitik hast du leider völlig recht. Heute vor einer Woche war ich ja bei der Werksbesichtigung in Dieburg und da kam es mir so vor das die Mountainbiker die Entwicklung der Mofa's finanziert aber selbst nichts neues bekommt. Da sieht man fast nichts brauchbares mehr ohne Motor und Akku. 
Eigentlich sagten sie das es aus Firmensicht natürlich am lukrativsten sei wenn man einfach den blanken Rahmen kaufen würde aber das mache nur noch 1% aus. Wenn man den Rahmen und die Anbauteile kaufen würde wie sie die Bikes bauen würde man immer drauf legen. Naja, kein Wunder bei den Preisen für die Rahmen! Hauptsache die E-Bike Entwicklung läuft...

Ich möchte mir auch ein 29er Carbon Rahmen aufbauen aber ich werde diesmal etwas nach P/L schauen. Auch wenn mein X1 noch so geil ist aber ich schaue mal nach meinem und nicht nach deren Konto


----------



## Orakel (24. August 2018)

Raziel-Noir schrieb:


> So haben irgendwann (befürchte ich) nur noch eingefleischte Fans Interesse an RW und wenn selbst die im Sortiment für sich nichts mehr passendes finden, da es nur noch Topmodelle und E-Bikes gibt, treibt sie das zu anderen Marken.
> 
> Denn selbst mit einem gut gefüllten Sparkonto hätte Rotwild aktuell kein für mich interessantes Modell parat.


So siehts aus


----------



## Raziel-Noir (24. August 2018)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Eigentlich sagten sie das es aus Firmensicht natürlich am lukrativsten sei wenn man einfach den blanken Rahmen kaufen würde aber das mache nur noch 1% aus. Wenn man den Rahmen und die Anbauteile kaufen würde wie sie die Bikes bauen würde man immer drauf legen. Naja, kein Wunder bei den Preisen für die Rahmen! Hauptsache die E-Bike Entwicklung läuft...


Ja, nur ist das ja bei den anderen Herstellern auch so. Streng genommen erreicht man mit Selbstaufbau nie den Preis, der für KomplettBikes aufgerufen wird, wenn man jeweils den normalen Strassenpreis ansetzt. Ganz besonders bei den Versenderbikes wird das ja deutlich. Und nicht jeder kann oder will sich sein Bike selbst zusammen schrauben. Diese Klientel,zu der ich mich auch zählen kann, ist für den Fachhandel in Zeiten der Online Shops der schlechtest mögliche, wenn man das aus deren Sicht betrachtet. 
U.a. deswegen lass ich zumindest einmal im Jahr den Profi unseres bevorzugten (leider kein Rotwild ) Fachhändlers eine Wartung der Parts machen,von denen ich keine Ahnung und/oder auch dafür keine geeigneten Werkzeuge habe (z.Bsp. Laufräder, Dämpfer, Gabel) und er wird dafür anständig bezahlt (hoffe ich).

Ich sehe jedenfalls die Gefahr, daß sich Rotwild (unnötig) selbst ein Bein stellt.
aus Kundensicht erkenne ich gewisse Parallelen zu dem Werdegang bei Mitsubishi.


----------



## at021971 (24. August 2018)

Raziel-Noir schrieb:


> ...Denn egal wen ich bisher getroffen hatte und über Rotwild ins Gespräch gekommen bin, die Meinung war bisher immer: "S..teuer! Da kauf ich lieber ein C....n, T..., S..., usw.."....



Bei den Vergleichen sollte man aber nicht vergessen, dass man bei Rotwild egal welche Variante man gekauft hat, sei es Comp, Pro oder Evo, den gleichen Rahmen bekam. Das gibt es bei den meisten Hersteller nicht. Bei Specialized z.B. bekommt man bei einem Comp weder einen Expert noch einen S-Works Rahmen. Für das MJ 2018 hat Rotwild das aber zum ersten Mal geändert und bietet jetzt zwei Rahmen pro Modell an, so dass die günstigeren Kompletträder mit einem Alu- anstatt Carbon-Hinterbau auskommen müssen. Bei einem Frameset bekommt man aber immer das Topmodell.

Darüber hinaus spielen die absetzbaren Mengen eine gewichtige Rolle beim Preis. Ein Preisvergleich mit Cube, Canyon, Radon YT etc. verbietet sich hier eigentlich, da z.B. Cube an zwei Tagen das produziert was Rotwild im ganzen Jahr absetzt. Da kommt es automatisch zu anderen Stückkosten. Eine gewisse Exklusivität spiegelt sich dann halt auch im Preis wieder. Wenn man es nicht bezahlen mag, läßt man es einfach bleiben und kauf beim Versender.

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (25. August 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ..würde ich mich davon lösen, dass ein E1 schlechter den berg hoch geht als ein X1/ X2.
> Den Unterschied merkt man kaum.
> Zudem hätte ich keine Angst vor etwas mehr Federweg, der bietet eher Sicherheit ohne dass man drin versäuft.



Gestern mit E1 statt Q1 auf 50km - Tour im Westerwald habe ich mich versucht davon zu lösen...
...es ist mir nicht gelungen



Dafür Bügelfaktor gut


----------



## Groudon (25. August 2018)

Ich überlege meinem R.X1 2015 einen Cane Creek AngleSet zu verbauen um den Lenkwinkel von 67,5 Grad auf 66,5 oder 66 Grad zu reduzieren.

Nun hab ich von Rotwild die Aussage bekommen, dass der Rahmen oben ZS44 und Unten EC55 hat. Ich kenne aber unten nur EC56... Kennt sich da jemand genauer aus?


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. August 2018)

Auf der Seite von Acros war das mal gut erklärt


----------



## Groudon (25. August 2018)

Hm - hab heraus gefunden das es wohl nur ZS55 gibt und keine EC55. Da muss ich wohl die untere Lagerschale abdrehen. ^^


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. August 2018)

Groudon schrieb:


> Hm - hab heraus gefunden das es wohl nur ZS55 gibt und keine EC55. Da muss ich wohl die untere Lagerschale abdrehen. ^^



Vertauschst du da nicht was, und es müsste oben EC und unten ZS sein?
Denke mein 2014er E1 Rahmen ist im Steuerrohrbereich identisch, und dann würde ja der Works-Components Satz passen, den ich auch montiert habe:

https://www.workscomponents.co.uk/1...dset---to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-409-p.asp


----------



## Groudon (25. August 2018)

Ja - der würde sicher passen. Aber ich möchte nicht oben die dicke EC Lagerschale sondern unten. Zum einen ausoptischen Gründen und zum anderen um die verloren gegangene Höhe der Gabel durch den flacheren Winkel wieder auszugleichen um das Tretlager nicht so stark abzusenken.

Ob das Sinn macht oder nicht steht auf einem anderen Blatt. ;-) Ist nur meine persönliche Präferenz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. August 2018)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ja - der würde sicher passen. Aber ich möchte nicht oben die dicke EC Lagerschale sondern unten. Zum einen ausoptischen Gründen und zum anderen um die verloren gegangene Höhe der Gabel durch den flacheren Winkel wieder auszugleichen um das Tretlager nicht so stark abzusenken.
> 
> Ob das Sinn macht oder nicht steht auf einem anderen Blatt. ;-) Ist nur meine persönliche Präferenz.



OK, kann ich natürlich verstehen.
Wenn's die Optik betrifft, finde ich das gar nicht sooooo schlimm, aber das ist natürlich absolute Geschmackssache. 
Hab dir mal zwei Bilder meines Bikes in den Anhang gepackt. 
(Die "dicke" Lagerschale oben misst übrigens nur 8mm)

Bezüglich der Höhe, darf ich aber sagen, dass das sicher nicht dramatisch ist.
Ich hatte es damals gemessen, und die Höhe vorne sank um exakt einen Zentimeter (wovon dann halt 8mm durch die obere Lagerschale wieder aufgefangen wurden), was dann in einer Tretlagerabsenkung von 4mm endete.
Alles in allem also in der Tat von der Geometrie her nicht spürbar.

Spürbar war jedoch dass deutlich (optisch und spürbar) deutlich weiter vorne liegende Rad. 

So, und bevor hier wieder über meinen "Lenkerturm" gemosert wird. 
Das ist in der Tat so gewollt, da ich im Verhältnis Körpergröße zu Beinlänge relativ lange Beine habe, was dann bei mir immer dazu führt, dass ich den Vorbau deutlich "unterlegen" muss.


----------



## Raziel-Noir (26. August 2018)

at021971 schrieb:


> Bei den Vergleichen sollte man aber nicht vergessen, dass man bei Rotwild egal welche Variante man gekauft hat, sei es Comp, Pro oder Evo, den gleichen Rahmen bekam. Das gibt es bei den meisten Hersteller nicht. Bei Specialized z.B. bekommt man bei einem Comp weder einen Expert noch einen S-Works Rahmen. Für das MJ 2018 hat Rotwild das aber zum ersten Mal geändert und bietet jetzt zwei Rahmen pro Modell an, so dass die günstigeren Kompletträder mit einem Alu- anstatt Carbon-Hinterbau auskommen müssen. Bei einem Frameset bekommt man aber immer das Topmodell.
> 
> Darüber hinaus spielen die absetzbaren Mengen eine gewichtige Rolle beim Preis. Ein Preisvergleich mit Cube, Canyon, Radon YT etc. verbietet sich hier eigentlich, da z.B. Cube an zwei Tagen das produziert was Rotwild im ganzen Jahr absetzt. Da kommt es automatisch zu anderen Stückkosten. Eine gewisse Exklusivität spiegelt sich dann halt auch im Preis wieder. Wenn man es nicht bezahlen mag, läßt man es einfach bleiben und kauf beim Versender.
> 
> Thomas



Das Rotwild ein eher kleiner Hersteller ist, ist mir bewusst. Und das größere Absatz- und damit Einkaufs- bzw. Produktionsmengen eine andere Kalkulation bedingen, ist mir auch klar. Aber Rotwild bewegt sich in ebendiesem Marktumfeld und hat ebendiese Firmen (und andere)als Mitbewerber. Wenn sich dann Exklusivität nur über den Preis definiert und nicht über ein wirkliches Markentypisches Alleinstellungsmerkmal, wird es meiner Meinung nach schwer werden, dies in der jetzigen Zeit an den Mann (oder die Frau) zu bringen.
Es gibt durchaus genügend Leute, die bereit sind einen gewissen Aufpreis zu zahlen, besonders wenn sich darüber eine gewisse Individualierung definieren lässt,  doch glaube ich wird dafür mittlerweile auch ein entsprechendes Exklusivitätsmerkmal verlangt! 

Oder warum werden Cannondale Lefty's gekauft oder Litevilles? Oder  Bikes aus dem TREK Projekt ONE Konfigurator?

Und die Rahmenqualität (in Funktion und Haltbarkeit) der Mitbewerber stehen denen von Rotwild sicher in nichts nach!
Und auch bei Trek wird der gleiche Rahmen verbaut, ob nun z. Bsp. FUEL EX 5 oder FUEL EX 8.

Aber nüchtern betrachtet, bleibt bei Rotwild von Exklusivität leider nicht viel übrig:

- Computerunterstütze Berechnung von Rahmendaten in Bezug auf Funktion, Stabilität usw. ist Industriestandart. (CAD, FEM usw.)

- Rahmenfarben? Ein Beispiel: Zwischen einem E1 Evo, Pro und Core gibt es keine sofort ersichtliche Unterscheidung.
  Es gibt aktuell nur:  ROT
  Das das Core im Gegensatz zu den anderen beiden Modellen "nur" einen Alu-Hinterbau hat, sieht man erst auf den zweiten Blick. 400gr
  Mehrgewicht? Geschenkt! Ein anderer Laufradsatz und Tubeless statt Schlauch, da ginge auch beim Core 400gr weniger.
  Und ist dann auch deutlicher zu spüren!

- Die Rahmengeometriedaten sind sich innerhalb einer Klasse (CC, AM, Enduro) Herstellerübergreifend recht ähnlich geworden.
  Da ein halbes grad weniger Sitzwinkel, da ein halbes Grad mehr Steuerwinkel... 
  Anpassung dieser Daten über Flip-Chips, veränderliche Steuersätze usw. bieten andere genauso.
  Besonderheiten ala Yeti Infinity Link, Canyon Strive, Bold Linkin, Specialised Brain, Trek RE:aktiv? Fehlanzeige
  (ob die jeweils Sinn machen, lass ich außen vor, aber es werden diese Bikes u.a. auch deswegen gekauft, da es sich gut vermarkten lässt)

Ich mag Rotwild sehr, denn sie machen wirklich gute Bikes. Und darauf kommt es im Endeffekt ja auch an. Nur machen die andern ebenfalls gute Bikes. Und sind wesentlich präsenter! Und keiner sagt: Ah, ein Rotwild! Die haben ja dieses Besondere "....."!
Aktuell höre ich eben nur: Ah, ein Rotwild. Die sind aber sehr teuer!

Und ein X1 Rahmen ist für mich (trotz des selbst gesenkt heftigen Preises im Outlet Store) gesetzt, auch wenn es mir aktuell nicht möglich ist, diesen zu erwerben. Nur ob das dann immer noch der Fall ist, wenn ich in der Lage bin meinen Wunsch umzusetzen, ist sehr fraglich, da es ein R.X1 auch 2019 nicht gibt und die Rahmen auch nicht ewig rumliegen werden. 

Und dann? Bleibt mir ja gar nichts anderes, als beim Wettbewerb zu schauen.

Daher empfinde ich die Entwicklung bei Rotwild als potentielle Gefahr für die Marke. Aber das ist meine Meinung, die ist weder allgemeingültig, noch musst du Sie teilen.


----------



## JoDeCologne (26. August 2018)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich überlege meinem R.X1 2015 einen Cane Creek AngleSet zu verbauen um den Lenkwinkel von 67,5 Grad auf 66,5 oder 66 Grad zu reduzieren.
> 
> Nun hab ich von Rotwild die Aussage bekommen, dass der Rahmen oben ZS44 und Unten EC55 hat. Ich kenne aber unten nur EC56... Kennt sich da jemand genauer aus?



Hab auch diesen Workcomponents 


Hab mal den creek mit unterliegenden Schalen gesehen und fand es optisch 

Was passiert ist neben dem flacheren Lenkwinkel auch ca 13mm längerer Radstand, eben 4mm tieferes Innenlager und ca 4mm weniger Reach sowie ein steileres bergaufunterstützenderes Sattelrohr


Anbei Bildchen ohne Türmchen


----------



## Dirk Nennen (26. August 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Hab auch den Workcomponents
> 
> Hab mal den creek mit unterliegenden Schalen gesehen und fand es optisch
> 
> Was passiert ist neben dem flacheren Lenkwinkel auch ca 10mm längerer Radstand, eben 4mm tieferes Innenlager und ca 5mm weniger Reach sowie ein steileres bergaufunterstützenderes Sattelrohr



Na da hat ja noch einer genau nachgemessen!


----------



## JoDeCologne (26. August 2018)

@Dirk Nennen jau .. und Rotwild das am Rechner ausrechnen lassen s.u.



@Groudon 44/55 wusstest du doch schon?..hier kommt nix weg & hattest du ja schonmal angedacht & und von DirkNennen & mir alle Infos bekommen https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rotwild-ritter-wo-seid-ihr-teil-2.490358/page-640#post-14821556


----------



## at021971 (26. August 2018)

Raziel-Noir schrieb:


> ...Aber nüchtern betrachtet, bleibt bei Rotwild von Exklusivität leider nicht viel übrig:...


Exklusivität ergibt sich einfach auch über die verfügbare Menge. Dass man auf den Touren oder Trails auf ein Rotwild trifft geht fast gegen null. Das gilt z.B. auch für Nicolai oder Liteville, jedoch nicht für Cube, Canyon, Radon, Scott, Trek, Specialized (Ausnahme vielleicht S-Works, aber auch die sind häufiger als Rotwilds). Zudem bieten R.X1 FS und R.X2 FS mit der Möglichkeit sie als 27.5", 27.5+" und 29" aufzubauen schon etwas was die meisten Mitbewerber nicht haben. Zudem sind die Rahmen mit viel liebe zu Details und sehr hochwertig, z.B. mit Edelstahllager aufgebaut und haben excellent funktionierende, nahezu von Antriebseinflüssen freie Hinterbauten. Und wenn man in die Historie geht gab es immer wieder ganz eigene außergewöhnliche Lösungen, die zu dem Zeitpunkt noch niemand hatte.

Aber ich gebe Dir absolut Recht, dass seit dem Modelljahr 2016 und ganz besonders mit dem Modelljahr 2018 und dem Wechsel der Agentur, die den Markenauftritt entworfen und damit auch die Decals designed hat, das Besondere und Unverwechselbare der Marke Rotwild verloren gegangen ist. Ist vermutlich auch dem Ziel geopfert worden mehr Kunden anzusprechen, denn mit dem seit 1996 behutsam weiterentwickelten und bis 2015 sorgsam gepflegtem Design hat man doch extrem polarisiert und viele potentielle Kunden von vornherein ausgeschlossen.

Auch für mich verliert Rotwild mit den Entwicklungen der letzten drei Jahre immer mehr an Reiz. Aber vielleicht kriegen sie ja noch einmal die Kurve, besinnen sich auf alte Tugenden wenn der eBike Boom abflacht...

Thomas


----------



## Groudon (26. August 2018)

Ich finde es auch sehr schade dass immer mehr Einflüsse von Canyon im Design auftauchen aufgrund des Designers Lutz der vorher bei Canyon war.

Gerade das aktuelle R.E1 sieht doch sehr nach dem alten Spectral aus.


----------



## Raziel-Noir (26. August 2018)

at021971 schrieb:


> Auch für mich verliert Rotwild mit den Entwicklungen der letzten drei Jahre immer mehr an Reiz. Aber vielleicht kriegen sie ja noch einmal die Kurve, besinnen sich auf alte Tugenden wenn der eBike Boom abflacht...
> 
> Thomas


Das hoffe ich ebenfalls. Und das der Boom auf ein Normales Maß zurückgehen wird, habe ich keinen Zweifel. 
Letztes und Anfang dieses Jahr habe ich viele E-Bikes auf meinem Arbeitsweg und auf den viel E-MTB Touren sehen dürfen. Ebenso war bei den großen Händlern die E-Bike-Abteilung letztes Jahr sehr gut besucht. 
Aber zumindest dieses Jahr war da eher "gefühlt" weniger los, seit dem der hiesige Großhändler mit dem Greifvogel im Namen umgezogen ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. August 2018)

Raziel-Noir schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich ebenfalls. Und das der Boom auf ein Normales Maß zurückgehen wird, habe ich keinen Zweifel.
> Letztes und Anfang dieses Jahr habe ich viele E-Bikes auf meinem Arbeitsweg und auf den viel E-MTB Touren sehen dürfen. Ebenso war bei den großen Händlern die E-Bike-Abteilung letztes Jahr sehr gut besucht.
> Aber zumindest dieses Jahr war da eher "gefühlt" weniger los, seit dem der hiesige Großhändler mit dem Greifvogel im Namen umgezogen ist.


Dass da nox los war liegt einfach an der Tatsache dasd die E-Bikes schon oft ausverkauft waren.

Wir können uns das Schönreden wie wir wollen, den E-Bikes gehört die Zukunft....


----------



## Raziel-Noir (26. August 2018)

E-Bikes als  Massensportgerät?

Im Bereich der City-Räder vielleicht, bei MTB glaube ich eher das E-Bikes ein fester Bestandteil, aber eben nur ein Teil des Ganzen sein wird.
E-Bikes sind nicht für jeden das Bike der Wahl, das zeigt allein die teilweise sehr emotional geführte Diskussion darüber.
Aber es wird immer Menschen geben, die bewusst auf jegliche elektrische Antriebsunterstützung verzichten wollen. Genau so wie es Biker gibt die nur einen Alurahmen oder Singlespeed oder ohne jegliche Federung fahren. Es wird für jede Spielart einen Hersteller geben, der sie bedient, solange es da eine nennenswerte Nachfrage gibt. Nur ob das Rotwild sein wird, kann glaube ich nicht einmal Rotwild selber beantworten  wenn man mehr als 2 Jahre in die Zukunft orakeln möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (26. August 2018)

Raziel-Noir schrieb:


> Nur ob das Rotwild sein wird, kann glaube ich nicht einmal Rotwild selber beantworten  wenn man mehr als 2 Jahre in die Zukunft orakeln möchte.


Ich weiß wie schwer das ist zu orakeln  Kristallkugel hin,Kristallkugel her


----------



## MB-Locke (29. August 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
Evtl kann mir von euch jmd weiterhelfen. Ich habs auf der HP von Rotwild im Download Bereich nicht gefunden. Ich suche die Anzugsdrehmomente für die Lager und Dämpferbefestigungen des XMS Hinterbaus meines E1 aus MJ2015. Ich will die Lager neu fetten wenn ich jetzt den Hobel eh schon zerpflücke. Und nach dem Gebrauch in 3 Jahren kann man das auch mal machen.

Danke schon mal

PS: ich hab auch hier schon geblättert, aber es sind einfach zu viele Infos hierdrin Vllt sind die vom X1 auch dieselben?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. August 2018)

Die große am Hauptlager 30Nm.
Zwischen Wippe und Sitzrohr 15Nm
Alle anderen 20Nm


----------



## MB-Locke (29. August 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die große am Hauptlager 30Nm.
> Zwischen Wippe und Sitzrohr 15Nm
> Alle anderen 20Nm



Super, vielen Dank! Auf dich ist Verlass!
Ist aber an sich schon recht „stramm“.

Die Dämpferbefestigung auch 15? Oder reichen für die Buchsen auch 10Nm?


----------



## at021971 (29. August 2018)

Dämpfer aber oben und unten nur mit 10 Nm.

Anleitungen gibt es hier. https://www.rotwild.de/service-kontakt/downloads/montageanleitungen/

Ist zwar für die Bikes von 2010 - 2013. Entspricht aber auch den Werten der späteren Modelle.
https://www.rotwild.de/fileadmin/Redaktion/montageanleitungen/mtb-xm-linkage_2010_de.pdf

Entspricht dem beigefügten File, das ich vor Jahren mal herunter geladen habe. Damals stand im Filenamen noch 2010 - 2013.

Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. August 2018)

Ich ziehe da immer so fest an dass ich das gefühl habe dass es richtig klemmt.
Liegt irgendwo zwischen 10Nm und 15Nm, messe ich nicht nach.


----------



## MB-Locke (29. August 2018)

Super! 1000 Dank euch

Ich hatte es nicht unter dem Mj2010 gesucht, eher neuer erwartet, aber Hautsache ich hab es nun


----------



## chris-2 (30. August 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die große am Hauptlager 30Nm.
> Zwischen Wippe und Sitzrohr 15Nm
> Alle anderen 20Nm



Achtung, beim 2015er E1 sind die Hauptschwingenlager nicht mehr so groß wie bei den Baujahren zuvor. Außerdem ist die Achse aus Alu, nicht mehr aus Stahl. Bei 30Nm ist Achse mit Sicherheit im Arsch.
Wegen der Momente am besten bei Rotwild nachfragen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. August 2018)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Achtung, beim 2015er E1 sind die Hauptschwingenlager nicht mehr so groß wie bei den Baujahren zuvor. Außerdem ist die Achse aus Alu, nicht mehr aus Stahl. Bei 30Nm ist Achse mit Sicherheit im Arsch.
> Wegen der Momente am besten bei Rotwild nachfragen.


WOW stimmt!
Gut aufgepasst.
Ich glaube am ähnlichen aktuellen X2 steht das Anzugsdrehmonet jetzt drauf.
Ich kann mal nachschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Locke (31. August 2018)

Hi,

Also ich habe vom Rotwild Service nun ganz fix Rückinfo bekommen. Echt top, wie schnell das ging 
Anzugsdrehmoment für sämtliche Schrauben der Lagerpunkte an meinem Hinterbau des E1 aus 2015 8-10NM. Zusätzlich soll Schraubensicherung verwendet werden.

Grüße u hoffentlich hilfts mal noch jmd anderem


----------



## at021971 (31. August 2018)

2019er Bikes sind online: https://www.rotwild.de/

Wichtigste Änderung gegenüber 2018, Rotwild hat die Jahreszahl des Modelljahres angepasst... ;-)

Thomas


----------



## dopero (31. August 2018)

Sag es doch wie es ist: Die Änderungen in der Ausstattung beschränken sich hauptsächlich auf die E-Bikes.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (6. September 2018)

Kann mir hier jemand erklären, warum. Rotwild bei den neuen Bikes nur noch 170mm Kurbeln verbaut?
Haben die E-Bike-Käufer alle so kurze Beine, und dann wird halt einheitlich 170mm verbaut.


----------



## C_dale (7. September 2018)

Pedelecs setzen eher auf, deshalb die kürzeren Kurbelarme. Meine drei E-MTBs - alle nicht von Rotwild - haben die besagten 170 mm-Kurbeln. Die Tendenz geht sogar zu noch kürzeren Kurbelarmen. Ich denke diese Geschichte schwappt halt von den E-MTBs komplett zu den Bio-Bikes.


----------



## dopero (7. September 2018)

Ausschließlich 170er Kurbeln werden nur beim E verbaut. Beim R und X hat die Rahmengröße S 170er und alle anderen 175er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. September 2018)

dopero schrieb:


> Ausschließlich 170er Kurbeln werden nur beim E verbaut. Beim R und X hat die Rahmengröße S 170er und alle anderen 175er.



Ok, stimmt.
Hatte mich halt größtenteils auf's E konzentriert.
Wenn's tatsächlich (mal wieder) auf Entwicklungen fürs E-Bike zurück zu führen ist, finde ich es echt Mist.

Klar, mit Motor braucht's ja auch nicht mehr so viel Effizienz beim pedalieren. 


Aber dafür dann an gewohnten Ergometrien "rum zu fummeln" finde ich echt doof, und gefährlich. 

Ich hatte Anfang des Jahres neue Schuhe in Betrieb genommen, die ich zuvor nur ein paar mal "eingefahren" habe.
Dann gab's auf einmal Probleme mit dem Knie, welche sich dann darauf zurück führen ließ, dass die Cleats ca. 2mm verdreht zur alten Einstellung waren.
Und dann wird "mal eben" der Kurbeldurchmesser um 10 mm verändert. 

Na ja, vielleicht bin ich auch zu pingelig.


----------



## dopero (7. September 2018)

Die Diskussion über die Kurbellänge habe ich schon vor Jahrzehnten in meinem Bekanntenkreis geführt. Raus gekommen ist dabei nur das man eigentlich die Kurbellänge auf den jeweiligen Fahrer anpassen müsste und die Länge dabei oft nicht von der Körpergröße abhängig ist, sondern von den persönlichen Vorlieben.
Im Blindtest haben die meisten einen Unterschied von 5 mm in der Kurbellänge gar nicht bemerkt. Erst nach dem Hinweis darauf war die ungewohnte Länge plötzlich nicht mehr fahrbar.
Die + Modelle vom Vorjahr hatten ja sogar nur 165er Kurbeln. Fand ich bei einer Probefahrt gar nicht so verkehrt. Aber wohl deswegen, weil ich jemand bin, der ganz automatisch mit hohen Kurbelumdrehungen fährt.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. September 2018)

dopero schrieb:


> Die Diskussion über die Kurbellänge habe ich schon vor Jahrzehnten in meinem Bekanntenkreis geführt. Raus gekommen ist dabei nur das man eigentlich die Kurbellänge auf den jeweiligen Fahrer anpassen müsste und die Länge dabei oft nicht von der Körpergröße abhängig ist, sondern von den persönlichen Vorlieben.
> Im Blindtest haben die meisten einen Unterschied von 5 mm in der Kurbellänge gar nicht bemerkt. Erst nach dem Hinweis darauf war die ungewohnte Länge plötzlich nicht mehr fahrbar.
> Die + Modelle vom Vorjahr hatten ja sogar nur 165er Kurbeln. Fand ich bei einer Probefahrt gar nicht so verkehrt. Aber wohl deswegen, weil ich jemand bin, der ganz automatisch mit hohen Kurbelumdrehungen fährt.



Da magst du sicher Recht haben.

Nur meine negative Erfahrung mit der "Miniverstellung" meiner Cleats, macht mich skeptisch "einach so" mit unterschiedlichen Kurbellängen zu spielen.


----------



## dopero (7. September 2018)

Am Cleat sind 2 mm aber alles andere als Mini.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (8. September 2018)

dopero schrieb:


> Am Cleat sind 2 mm aber alles andere als Mini.



Hab ich gemerkt.


----------



## JoDeCologne (9. September 2018)

Bin komplett auf 170mm mit Enduro & Trailbike gegangen,
da (eingebildet!?) die 5mm mir Tick mehr Bodenfreiheit und weniger Aufsetzer gebracht haben.

Wirklichen Unterschied beim Kurbeln hab ich nicht gemerkt ..


----------



## Orakel (17. September 2018)

kurze Frage,
hat jemand in seinem R.X2 den Steuersatz (von Rotwild oder einen anderen)mit +-1,5 verbaut und fährt mit nem flacheren Lenkwinkel (-1,5°)?


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. September 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> kurze Frage,
> hat jemand in seinem R.X2 den Steuersatz (von Rotwild oder einen anderen)mit +-1,5 verbaut und fährt mit nem flacheren Lenkwinkel (-1,5°)?


Ja hier.


----------



## Orakel (17. September 2018)

und wie fährt es sich gegenüber vorher? (also Original Auslieferung)


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. September 2018)

Nie gefahren. 
Man fühlt sich aber sicherer ohne dass der Bock träge wird. 
Aber der Vorbau wandert 5mm zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (17. September 2018)

Danke


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. September 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nie gefahren.
> Man fühlt sich aber sicherer ohne dass der Bock träge wird.
> Aber der Vorbau wandert 5mm zurück.



So würde ich das auch sehen.
Hab zwar ein E1 und den Steuersatz von Works Components, aber das "sichere" Gefühl, ist deutlich angenehmer. 
Vielleicht auch weil das Rad (eben auch durch den nach hinten wandernden Vorbau) deutlich sichtbar "weiter vorne" steht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. September 2018)

Das Vorderrad läuft beim X2 mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel etwa 15mm weiter vor als mit dem Standardsteuersatz, der Lenker wandert etwa 5mm zurück.
Dadurch wird das Bike ruhiger und vermittelt mehr Sicherheit wenn es steil wird.
Dabei empfinde ich das Lenkverhalten nicht träge und der Lenker klappt nicht wirklich ein.

Wer zügig unterwegs ist sollte im Grgenzug den Vorbau etwas länger fahren.
Andernfalls bekommt man nur schwer Druck aufs Vorderrad weil dessen Hebel durch die 15mm ja länger geworden ist.
Zudem wandert der Lenker "unter den Biker" wenn er im Stehen fährt, fördert auch nicht unbedingt den Druck am Vorderrad.

Wer eher Sicherheit im steilen Gelände sucht der kann den Vorbau lassen, ihm kommt das eher entgegen.


----------



## Orakel (18. September 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Dadurch wird das Bike ruhiger und vermittelt mehr Sicherheit wenn es steil wird.


deshalb möchte ich mal den anderen Lenkwinkel ausprobieren.
Folgende "Geschichte "dazu, am Woende war ich mit dem HT unterwegs, zum erstenmal ne Ruppige mit Wurzeln und Buckel übersäte Piste runter.
Das HT hat mir mehr Sicherheit vermittelt, LW=65°, das R.X2 hat einen 67° LW .
Gut, kann auch daran liegen dass das HT 29" hat und die Formula Selva Unebenheiten deutlich besser wegschluckt/ bügelt wie die 34er Fox am R.X2
Deshalb, die Idee den LW am R.X2 etwas flacher zumachen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. September 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> deshalb möchte ich mal den anderen Lenkwinkel ausprobieren.
> Folgende "Geschichte "dazu, am Woende war ich mit dem HT unterwegs, zum erstenmal ne Ruppige mit Wurzeln und Buckel übersäte Piste runter.
> Das HT hat mir mehr Sicherheit vermittelt, LW=65°, das R.X2 hat einen 67° LW .
> Gut, kann auch daran liegen dass das HT 29" hat und die Formula Selva Unebenheiten deutlich besser wegschluckt/ bügelt wie die 34er Fox am R.X2
> Deshalb, die Idee den LW am R.X2 etwas flacher zumachen.


Macht Sinn.


----------



## Orakel (28. September 2018)

Werkzeuge zum Steuersatz einpressen!
Acros Einpresswerkzeug AH-T DIY
Cyclus Austreiber/Zentrierwinkel/Anschlagwinkel


----------



## Orakel (28. September 2018)

Der Radstand ist um 7mm länger geworden, Tretlager -3mm (jetzt 342mm)
Beim Vorbau habe ich mich wohl vermessen, da komme ich auf -25mm, also von Mitte Gabelachse zur Vorderkante Vorbau


----------



## JoDeCologne (29. September 2018)

..ich hab neben nem Gummihammer, Holzstil und Metallwinkel immer noch ne Nylonschnur von der Sattelstütze gebraucht, um den Steuersatz gerade über die Markierung auszurichten. Fand ich etwas kniffelig - Wie hast du das gemacht? 

Den Versatz im Reach/Oberrohr, kann man eigentlich am Steuersatz selber messen.

Viel Spaß bergab


----------



## Orakel (29. September 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Fand ich etwas kniffelig - Wie hast du das gemacht?
> Viel Spaß bergab


am Oberrohr einmal die Mitte angezeichnet, Zentrierwinkel angelegt, Markierung außen am Steuerrohr, Anschlagwinkel an die Markierung angelegt, Strich nach unten gezogen, Fertig.
Vlt. langt es heute für ne kurze Runde zum testen  werde berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (29. September 2018)

Getestet  Eindrücke!
Die gleiche Abfahrt genommen wie vor zwei Wochen, wo ich geschrieben habe dass ich mit dem HT besser/schneller runter gekommen bin.
Das X2 läuft jetzt deutlich besser/ruhiger den Berg runter, die Gabel schluckt gefühlt etwas "besser" die Unebenheiten. Die Gabel trifft jetzt die Hindernisse in einem anderen Winkel, vlt. liegt es daran 
Lenken lässt es sich Gefühlt auch etwas besser, lässt sich leichter in Kurven legen.
Die Sitzposition ist etwas angenehmer.
Fazit= alles richtig gemacht
Kurze Anmerkung zum Original verbauten Steuersatz,(zwei Jahre im Einsatz)
kein Rost/Ablagerung, dreht sich völlig geschmeidig nach dem Ausbau  
Rotwild verbaut das kein Shit


----------



## Capodecina (29. September 2018)

Grüss Gott. 

Hab mir ein gebrauchtes Rotwild ergattert. 
Ein R.C.C 1.0 guter Zustand.
Hinterbau wurde bereits erneuert. 
Statt der Fox mit 80 mm federweg die verbaut war ist eine Fox Talas drin. 

Erste Probefahrt war sehr gut. 

Was meint Ihr? Hab ich damit einen guten Fang gemacht?
Viele Grüße 
Benny


----------



## Dirk Nennen (29. September 2018)

Capodecina schrieb:


> Grüss Gott.
> 
> Hab mir ein gebrauchtes Rotwild ergattert.
> Ein R.C.C 1.0 guter Zustand.
> ...




Kommt auf den Preis an. 

Ich hatte mal das RCC 0.3, was echt Klasse war.
Nur die Hinterbaukonstruktion mit den Gleitlagern, fand ich zumindest wartungstechnisch nicht so toll.
Wenn das bei dir aber schon alles neu ist, dann brauchst du nur auf ordentliche Wartung der Lager (immer gut geschmiert halten) achten, und das Rad wird dir sicher Freude machen.

Die aufgeräumte Optik und reichlich Platz für zwei Flaschen fand ich immer echt gut.
Sowas sollten die noch mal konstruieren.


----------



## Capodecina (29. September 2018)

Danke für dein Feedback.
Ja ist alles neu am Hinterbau. 
Auf gute Wartung werde ich achten.

Naja preislich lag es im mittleren Dreistelligen

Bin jetzt umgestiegen vom Hardtail auf Fully. Und das Rotwild hat 11Kg. Ist für ein Fully natürlich schon super.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (29. September 2018)

Capodecina schrieb:


> Danke für dein Feedback.
> Ja ist alles neu am Hinterbau.
> Auf gute Wartung werde ich achten.
> 
> ...



Das sollte passen. 
Ja, dem Gewicht trauere ich auch immer noch nach.
Hatte mein RCC damals auch auf knapp über 10 kg getunt.


----------



## Groudon (5. Oktober 2018)

https://www.rotwild.de/community-ne...il&utm_term=0_a89f40e9e4-a1e247f08e-117346589

Nach en Interview mit dem Chef wird klar, dass der Fokus sehr auf E-Bikes liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (5. Oktober 2018)

Groudon schrieb:


> https://www.rotwild.de/community-ne...il&utm_term=0_a89f40e9e4-a1e247f08e-117346589
> 
> Nach en Interview mit dem Chef wird klar, dass der Fokus sehr auf E-Bikes liegt.



https://derstandard.at/2000088156033/Mountainbiker-wollen-fuer-Waldbesitzer-nicht-bremsen

Liest mal hier nach, was unser Prämium-Hersteller vor hat...
Keine Ahnung wo die Ösi-Presse diese Info her hat. 
Wenigstens wissen sie wie man Standard schreibt


----------



## at021971 (5. Oktober 2018)

Dann muss man sich halt spätesten ab 2020 umorientieren, wenn man ein Bike und keine eMobil will. ADP/Rotwild sind ja nicht die einzigen am Markt. Und wo Lücken entstehen haben sich noch immer welche gefunden, die genau dort ihren Erfolg sehen. 

Aber warten wir erst einmal ab und sehen ob der Plan so aufgeht. Aktuell boomt der eBike Markt, da alle sich erst einmal eines zulegen. Aber ob sich die eBiker auch 3 oder mehr eBikes in den Keller stellen oder in sehr kurzen Abständen sich das neuste Modell zulegen, wird sich erst einmal zeigen müssen. Und wenn das nicht so ist, könnte der Boom auch schnell seinen Peak überschritten haben.

Grüße


----------



## Orakel (5. Oktober 2018)

Wäre interessant zu wissen ob die Aussage so von Rotwild stimmt, oder "Fakenews" sind.
Über den Tellerrand schauen hat sich schon immer gelohnt


----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. Oktober 2018)

Tja, dann bleib ich bei meinem "Plan". 
Nächstes Jahr noch mal nen neuen E1 Rahmen, und dann hab ich erstmal wieder 4 bis 5 Jahre Ruhe.
Sofern der Rahmen dann auch wieder so hält wie mein aktueller.


----------



## MB-Locke (7. Oktober 2018)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Tja, dann bleib ich bei meinem "Plan".
> Nächstes Jahr noch mal nen neuen E1 Rahmen, und dann hab ich erstmal wieder 4 bis 5 Jahre Ruhe.
> Sofern der Rahmen dann auch wieder so hält wie mein aktueller.



Dann haben wir ähnliche Pläne, jedoch werde ich meinen erst übernächstes Jahr umsetzen - das Bikejahr 2018 war zuu teuer


----------



## Groudon (7. Oktober 2018)

Ich muss auch sagen, dass die Preise mittlerweile sehr teuer sind.

Ich interessiere mich neben Rotwild noch für Evil und Santa Cruz. 

Vergleiche ich die Rahmenpreise, so kostet ein Evil-Rahmen zw. 3100 und 3200 EUR. Ein Bronson-CFK 3500 EUR und ein Bronson Alu 2000 EUR.

Das Rotwild R.E1 als Hybrid (Alu Hauptrahmen mit CFK Hinterbau) kostet 3000 EUR. Das R.X2 als Vollcarbon-Rahmen kostet 3500 EUR.

Die Preise liegen also bei denen von den amerikanischen Herstellern, bei denen der Importeur und der Hersteller verdienen. Ich bin daher ziemlich negativ überrascht von den Preisen.

Dazu kommt beim R.E1, dass es sich für mich optisch extrem ähnlich mit der alten Canyon-Spectra-Generation sieht. Kein Wunder nachdem der Lutz gewechselt hat. Ich sehe allerdings nicht den Mehrwert soviel Geld dafür auszugeben, wenn ich quasi nur einen Canyon-Rahmen mit paar besseren Detaillösungen bekomme (Vorsicht - Übertreibung!). 

Also ich bin aktuell enttäuscht von Rotwild. Ich liebe mein R.X1 2015 und liebte mein R.R2 HT - dabei wird es aber wohl bleiben. =(


----------



## MB-Locke (7. Oktober 2018)

Ja, der Preise wurden in den letzten Jahren extrem nach oben getrieben. Irgendwie muss ja der eBike-Wahnsinn finanziert werden...
Für mich kommt eh nur ein Kauf eines rabattierten Vorjahresmodells in Frage. 3.500 Flocken ist einfach zuviel, egal welches Logo da am Rahmen prangt. Zudem bekommt man bei Santa als Erstbesitzer eine ordentliche Garantie.

Die Preise fürs Rahmenset waren füher mal je nach Modell bei 2-2,5k und im nächsten Jahr hat man die zu nem vernünftigen Kurs bekommen, aber 3,5k is schon ne Ansage.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2018)

Beim Rahmenset des X2 sind 2 Steuersätze, die Inlays für 27,5" und 29" dabei, auch der erforderliche Bremsenadapter.


----------



## Orakel (7. Oktober 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Beim Rahmenset des X2 sind 2 Steuersätze, die Inlays für 27,5" und 29" dabei, auch der erforderliche Bremsenadapter.


macht den Kohl jetzt auch nicht Fett  um ne Floskel zugebrauchen.
Weiteres Fazit zum R.X2 mit flacherem LW, steilere Buckel, Kategorie Rampe, fängt das Vorderrad etwas zum Tänzeln an, Gewicht nach vorne verlagern und gut ist, es läuft besser über Mulden hinweg und es fährt sich etwas Agiler.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> macht den Kohl jetzt auch nicht Fett  um ne Floskel zugebrauchen.
> Weiteres Fazit zum R.X2 mit flacherem LW, steilere Buckel, Kategorie Rampe, fängt das Vorderrad etwas zum Tänzeln an, Gewicht nach vorne verlagern und gut ist, es läuft besser über Mulden hinweg und es fährt sich etwas Agiler.


Ich möchte den Preis auch nicht rechtfertigen, aber es kommen zumindest keine Folgekosten wenn man den Aufbau ändern möchte.
Solange ein Vollcarbonrahmen für 59,-€ über die Theke geht darf man nicht darüber nachdenken wenn man mal wieder Bikedummheiten macht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. Oktober 2018)

Preise rechtfertigen sich auch schon mal "im Nachhinein". 

Hier mal ein ganz aktuelles Beispiel, wieso Service und ein guter Händler nicht zu unterschätzen sind!

Heute genau vor 4 Wochen hatte ich auf Biketour mit meinem 2015er C1 FS (nach einem recht ruppigen Teil meiner Hometrails) auf einmal ein schwammiges Gefühl am Hinterrad.
Nach längerem suchen, wurde ich dann fündig. Die Querstrebe zwischen den Kettenstreben war gebrochen (siehe Foto).





Also langsam Heim gerollt, meinen Bike-Dealer angerufen, Bilder geschickt, und drei Tage später kam seitens Rotwild schon die Antwort.
Leider war kein Ersatzteil mehr zu bekommen.
Also  sagt Rotwild, dann gibt´s halt einen neuen 2017er Rahmen.   KOSTENLOS 

Den habe ich nun vorgestern abgeholt, und siehe da (Anhang) seit gestern Abend steht quasi ein neues Rotwild im Keller.



Das ist natürlich wieder ein Grund, Rotwild treu zu bleiben, auch wenn die dort    aktuell so viel Fokus auf E-Bikes legen.

Und, na ja, habe gestern in der Tat auch ein C1 E-Bike für meine Liebste bestellt.


----------



## jonalisa (17. Oktober 2018)

Service klarerweise top, aber wenn ich bedenke, wie wenige wir sind und wie viele von uns schon einen Rahmenbruch hatten dann finde ich das schon bedenklich...
Fast schon wie damals am Scratch...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. Oktober 2018)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Service klarerweise top, aber wenn ich bedenke, wie wenige wir sind und wie viele von uns schon einen Rahmenbruch hatten dann finde ich das schon bedenklich...
> Fast schon wie damals am Scratch...



Glaube es lässt sich immer schwer richtig objektiv vergleichen, ob eine Marke nun mehr oder weniger Rahmenbrüche hat.
Da spielen zu viele, uns sicher unbekannte Faktoren, eine Rolle.
(Laufzeiten, intensive und/oder extensive Nutzung, Fahrergewichte, Einsatzzweck passend zur Bike-Kategorie, etc.)

Auch wenn ich in der Tat selber schon ein paar Risse oder Brüche an unterschiedlichen Modellen hatte, kann ich definitiv zu 100% sagen, dass diese IMMER zu meiner Zufriedenheit, also Kostenneutral behoben wurden.

Und genau da sehe ich den Unterschied und den Vorteil.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. Oktober 2018)

Weiß hier eigentlich jemand, welches Dämpfermaß das 2018 er E1 hat?

Konnte bei Rotwild nichts finden.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Silberrücken (21. Oktober 2018)

Also, mir ist ja mal so ein Rotwild MTB auf dem Fahrradweg durchgebrochen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. Oktober 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Also, mir ist ja mal so ein Rotwild MTB auf dem Fahrradweg durchgebrochen.



Echt?

Also bei mir brauchte es dann doch eher eine extremere Belastung.


----------



## chris-2 (22. Oktober 2018)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Weiß hier eigentlich jemand, welches Dämpfermaß das 2018 er E1 hat?
> Gruß Dirk



2017 war es 216/63. Ich denke daran hat sich 2018 nichts geändert.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (22. Oktober 2018)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> 2017 war es 216/63. Ich denke daran hat sich 2018 nichts geändert.



Super, danke dir.


----------



## Silberrücken (22. Oktober 2018)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Echt?
> 
> Also bei mir brauchte es dann doch eher eine extremere Belastung.




Mein Rahmen war nie im Gelände. Allein die Schwingungen auf der Rolle konnte er wohl nicht weg stecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (22. Oktober 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen war nie im Gelände. Allein die Schwingungen auf der Rolle konnte er wohl nicht weg stecken



Siehste, nicht "artgerecht" eingesetzt.
Sorry, der musste sein.


----------



## Silberrücken (22. Oktober 2018)

Unglücklicherweise wurde ich durch den Rahmenbruch schwer verletzt. Ich leide noch heute unter den Spätfolgen dieses Sturzes wegen gerissener Bänder etc. 

Ein Sturz bei höherer Geschwindigkeit hätte leicht tödlich enden können. Seit diesem Tag verfluche ich die Marke bzw. das Unternehmen, welches dahinter steht, das ich in die Luft sprengen könnte......


----------



## at021971 (22. Oktober 2018)

Als ich meinen  R.GT1 FS Rahmen 2010 gekauft hatte, habe ich extra Peter Böhm,  den Entwicklungschef, gefragt, wie es mit der Verwendung auf der Rolle aussieht. Er hat damals wegen des Carbon Hinterbaus und der Gelenke davon abgeraten. Bei den Rennrädern hatte er keine Bedenken, bei den Mountainbikes, speziell den Fullies schon. Ich hatte mir dann ein günstiges Cube für die Rolle und die Fahrt zur Arbeit gekauft. 

Und schaut man sich mal beim Fahren auf der Rolle an, wie weit sich das Tretlager beim Pedalieren wegen des fixierten Hinterbaus verwindet, dann bekommt man eine Vorstellung davon, dass das nicht mit jedem Bike ewig gut gehen kann. 

Thomas


----------



## Silberrücken (22. Oktober 2018)

Das war ein C 1 HT also das alte, ästhetische Modell.....

Offenbar hatten (lt. diversen Internetberichten) C1 Rahmen öfter -durch Schwingungen?- verursachte Ober- bzw. Unterrohrbrüche.

Daraufhin wurden die nachfolgenden Rahmen mit aufgsetzten Verstärkungsblechen versehen. Weshalb nicht gleich so? ADP hätte zahlreichen Bikern viel Schmerzen und Frust erspart. Stattdessen behaupteten sie, so was sei ihres Wissens noch nie passiert.......

Für mich ist das Unternehmen, allein wegen dieser Lüge, zum Todfeind geworden.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (22. Oktober 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Unglücklicherweise wurde ich durch den Rahmenbruch schwer verletzt. Ich leide noch heute unter den Spätfolgen dieses Sturzes wegen gerissener Bänder etc.
> 
> Ein Sturz bei höherer Geschwindigkeit hätte leicht tödlich enden können. Seit diesem Tag verfluche ich die Marke bzw. das Unternehmen, welches dahinter steht, das ich in die Luft sprengen könnte......



Oh, sorry.
Das wusste ich leider nicht.

War's denn jetzt Alu?


----------



## alfonsquack (22. Oktober 2018)

hmm ja. mir ist zweimal die Dämpferaufnahme am R2 FS abgebrochen und einmal die Schwinge im Tretlagertbereich. Guter Service aber ärgerlich bei den Preisen.
Für mich ist die Marke gestorben, es kommt auch nicht wirklich etwas nach ausser Ebike. R2 HT kommt scheinbar von Bulls. Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Oktober 2018)

alfonsquack schrieb:


> hmm ja. mir ist zweimal die Dämpferaufnahme am R2 FS abgebrochen und einmal die Schwinge im Tretlagertbereich. Guter Service aber ärgerlich bei den Preisen.
> Für mich ist die Marke gestorben, es kommt auch nicht wirklich etwas nach ausser Ebike. R2 HT kommt scheinbar von Bulls. Schade.


Rotwild entwickelt meines Wissens Details für Bulls.
Nicht umgekehrt.
Produktion läuft dann wieder getrennt.


----------



## at021971 (22. Oktober 2018)

Das 2018er R.R2 HT ist nicht von Bulls, sondern das Bulls Black Adder ist von ADP, also dem Ingenieurbüro welches die Marke Rotwild sein Eigen nennt, entwickelt worden. Und ADP verkauft das Bike unter  eigenem Branding als R.R2 FS. Entwickeln  tun sie übrigens auch für Porsche, Mercedes...  Zudem immer mal wieder auch für andere Bikemarken. 

Thomas


----------



## stev14 (27. Oktober 2018)

Kann mir eventuell jemand weiterhelfen. Und zwar suche ich für mein E1 aus 2017/2018 den richtigen Bremsadapter für eine XTR Bremse, hinten, mit 203mm Scheibe. Rotwild hat bereits abgesagt. Was mich verwundert hat, dass die für ihre Enduro Bikes dieser Kategorie keine Option für 203mm Scheiben hinten bieten. Hatte ich sogar schon an meinem alten X2 von 2013 verbaut.


----------



## MB-Locke (27. Oktober 2018)

Hi,
Es sollte eigentlich der Adapter SM-MA90 F203PPM sein. Der Sollte passen, hatte ich bisher am VR dran um von 7“PM auf 203er Scheibe zu spacern. Ist am HR in deinem Fall nix anderes.
Alternativ einer von Magura, ist imho etwas solider und passt bei meinem Saint Sattel besser, da ist es die Nr QM-26. ob der am XTR Sattel passt musst du aber testen.
Gruß


----------



## stev14 (27. Oktober 2018)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Ja, der Preise wurden in den letzten Jahren extrem nach oben getrieben. Irgendwie muss ja der eBike-Wahnsinn finanziert werden...
> Für mich kommt eh nur ein Kauf eines rabattierten Vorjahresmodells in Frage. 3.500 Flocken ist einfach zuviel, egal welches Logo da am Rahmen prangt. Zudem bekommt man bei Santa als Erstbesitzer eine ordentliche Garantie.
> 
> Die Preise fürs Rahmenset waren füher mal je nach Modell bei 2-2,5k und im nächsten Jahr hat man die zu nem vernünftigen Kurs bekommen, aber 3,5k is schon ne Ansage.



Der Preis ist das eine, aber dann sollten doch bitte schön auch die angepriesenen Leistungsdaten wie Gewicht stimmen. Für mein Empfinden darf dann ein X2 aus 2017/2018 nackt keine 2450gr (ohne Dämpfer, Lager etc.) wiegen.  Seinerzeit wurde es auf der Rotwild www Seite und auch der Presse mit 2050gr hervorgehoben. Das sind Toleranzen von über 20%. Die Antworten von Rotwild darauf erspare ich euch.

Auch ein E1 aus 2017/2018 wiegt nackt 3350gr. Ich habe beide Modelle aufgebaut und gefahren.


----------



## stev14 (27. Oktober 2018)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hi,
> Es sollte eigentlich der Adapter SM-MA90 F203PPM sein. Der Sollte passen, hatte ich bisher am VR dran um von 7“PM auf 203er Scheibe zu spacern. Ist am HR in deinem Fall nix anderes.
> Alternativ einer von Magura, ist imho etwas solider und passt bei meinem Saint Sattel besser, da ist es die Nr QM-26. ob der am XTR Sattel passt musst du aber testen.
> Gruß



Okay, vielen Dank, werde ich umgehend ausprobieren.


----------



## stev14 (27. Oktober 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> Getestet  Eindrücke!
> Die gleiche Abfahrt genommen wie vor zwei Wochen, wo ich geschrieben habe dass ich mit dem HT besser/schneller runter gekommen bin.
> Das X2 läuft jetzt deutlich besser/ruhiger den Berg runter, die Gabel schluckt gefühlt etwas "besser" die Unebenheiten. Die Gabel trifft jetzt die Hindernisse in einem anderen Winkel, vlt. liegt es daran
> Lenken lässt es sich Gefühlt auch etwas besser, lässt sich leichter in Kurven legen.
> ...




Solltest du es noch nicht aus probiert haben und noch einen stabileren bzw. besseren Geradeauslauf wünschst, dann bau dir die Hinterbauverlänerung ein, nennt sich bei Rotwild _„MDI III“. _


----------



## Bensemer (25. November 2018)

Hier ist ja nichts mehr los, seid ihr alle im E-Bikes Hass? 
Mein X1 hat jetzt die dritte Saison im kompletten original Kleid hinter sich.  Das spricht ja auch irgendwie für Rotwild


----------



## Alex1206 (25. November 2018)

E-bike Hass nicht aber Rotwild E-bike fahren


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. November 2018)

Es gibt im Moment nix zu mekern.
Das neue X2 hat jetzt 3.000km runter, alles OK.
Jetzt bekommt es versuchsweise mal einen anders angepassten DPS Dämpfer.

Und dann verschwindet es schon langsam wieder im Flugkoffer......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. November 2018)

So ist es.
Im Moment alles im Lot. 
Leider aber auch zu wenig Zeit zum biken.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. November 2018)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> So ist es.
> Im Moment alles im Lot.
> Leider aber auch zu wenig Zeit zum biken.


Im November muss man WOLLEN!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. November 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Im November muss man WOLLEN!



Stimmt.
Leider aber auch zu viele Termine gerade am Wochenende.


----------



## Andi_72 (25. November 2018)

Hej!
War heute biken  Mit einem Bike aus 2009 - nennt sich dann wohl "classic biken"....

Mal eine technische Frage zu dem Rad ( R.R1 FS mit ALS-System und dt XM180 Dämpfer): den Dämpfer hatte ich im März 2017 beim Service 
wg . starkem Ölverlust. Seitdem sind 1100km runtergesstrampelt und der Dämpfer ölt ähnlich stark wir vor der Wartung. Zudem lässt die Dämpfung und der Lockout nach.
Meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass der Dämpfer im ALS nicht hundertprozentig "von unten" angesteuert wird, sondern "leicht seitlich", so dass es wohl zu übermäßig starkem einseitigen Verschleiss am Dämpfer kommt. Das würde dann bedeudet, dass der Austausch von Dichtungen nicht lange helfen würde.
Liege ich damit richtig? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem System?


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. November 2018)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Hej!
> War heute biken  Mit einem Bike aus 2009 - nennt sich dann wohl "classic biken"....
> 
> Mal eine technische Frage zu dem Rad ( R.R1 FS mit ALS-System und dt XM180 Dämpfer): den Dämpfer hatte ich im März 2017 beim Service
> ...


Wo kommt das Öl raus?


----------



## Andi_72 (25. November 2018)

Moin,
Durch die Dichtung (Simmerring?) am Kolben. Dieser hat ein nahezu gleichmäßigen dünnen Ölfilm. Vielleicht nicht ölig, aber schmierig. Vor der Tour mach ich ihn sauber, und nach 40km ist er eingesaut. (Mal einfach formuliert..)


----------



## BlackTrek (25. November 2018)

Bin seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines Rotwild. Es ist ein R.X2 Transalp. Hab mich gleich drauf wohlgefühlt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. November 2018)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Durch die Dichtung (Simmerring?) am Kolben. Dieser hat ein nahezu gleichmäßigen dünnen Ölfilm. Vielleicht nicht ölig, aber schmierig. Vor der Tour mach ich ihn sauber, und nach 40km ist er eingesaut. (Mal einfach formuliert..)



Ich kenne nur die älteren DT Modelle.
Die hatten keine Negativluftkammer (das sollte ein Elastomer übernehmen) und wurden ausschließlich mit Fett geschmiert.
Wenn die Öl gerotzt hatten kam es aus der Hydraulik.
Das läuft dann in die Luftkammer und nach kurzer Zeit kommt es hinten am Luftkolben raus weil hier ja keine Dichtung wie bei einem Dämpfer mit Negativ- Luftkammer verbaut war.

Da war dann immer ein Service norwendig.


----------



## Andi_72 (26. November 2018)

Ja, wahrscheinlich ist ein Service nötig. Ich frage mich nur, ob ich wieder 168.- dafür zahlen soll dass der Dämpfer dann knapp 1000km hält , oder ob ich mir für 350 - 450.- einen neuen Dämpfer hole, der dann vielleicht wieder 7000km hält.
Habe die Vermutung, dass mein Dämpfer derart verschlissen ist, das ein Service keinen Dauerhaften Erfolg bringen wird. Daher meine Frage nach der konstruktiven Ansteuerung des Dämpfers. 
Wenn der innen ausgeschlagen ist, hilft auch die schönste Dichtung nicht mehr...
Beim Service wurde ein "deutlicher Verschlauss der Laufflächen" festgestellt, diese wurde damals mit getausch. Selbst nach 400km war der Dämpfer noch verschmiert; lt. dtswiss weil das sich vom Service noch in der Dichtung befindliche Fett aufgrund der sommerliche Hitze aus dem Dämpfer herausslief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (26. November 2018)

Die Ansteuerung dürfte kein eigentlich keine Probleme bereiten. Ich bin mit dem DT Swiss XM180 am R.R2 FS ~3.200 km ohne Wartung gefahren, bevor die Dämpfung weg war. Danach noch einmal ~3.100 km bevor das R.R2 FS nach einem Sturz das zeitliche gesendet hat. Öl ist zu keiner Zeit ausgetreten.

Und mit dem Fox RP23 am R.GT1 FS fuhr ich ~8.800 km ohne Wartung, bevor Öl austrat. Und beim R.GT1 FS sind es mittlerweile weitere ~1.500 km ohne Problem.

Thomas


----------



## at021971 (26. November 2018)

Wo hast Du ihn den servicen lassen, dass es so teuer war? Bei DT Swiss? Ich habe bei Whizz-Wheels den Service machen lassen.  Whizz-Wheels haben für DT Swiss den Service gemacht, bevor diese das in Deutschland selbst in die Hand genommen haben. Da hat der große Service rund 100 EUR gekostet. 

Thomas


----------



## JoDeCologne (26. November 2018)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Ja, wahrscheinlich ist ein Service nötig. Ich frage mich nur, ob ich wieder 168.- dafür zahlen soll dass der Dämpfer dann knapp 1000km hält , oder ob ich mir für 350 - 450.- einen neuen Dämpfer hole, der dann vielleicht wieder 7000km hält.
> Habe die Vermutung, dass mein Dämpfer derart verschlissen ist, das ein Service keinen Dauerhaften Erfolg bringen wird. Daher meine Frage nach der konstruktiven Ansteuerung des Dämpfers.
> Wenn der innen ausgeschlagen ist, hilft auch die schönste Dichtung nicht mehr...
> Beim Service wurde ein "deutlicher Verschlauss der Laufflächen" festgestellt, diese wurde damals mit getausch. Selbst nach 400km war der Dämpfer noch verschmiert; lt. dtswiss weil das sich vom Service noch in der Dichtung befindliche Fett aufgrund der sommerliche Hitze aus dem Dämpfer herausslief.



Hst du mal bei Ebay geschaut? Da geht der XM180 schon bei 129€ NEU los. Ich weiß ja nicht, welche Länge du benötigst, aber vielleicht geht sonst ein anderer moderner Dämpfer.


----------



## Upgrader (19. Dezember 2018)

Hey was seid Ihr denn für'ne geile Cummunity hier?! 
...hab' die letzten Stunden erst einmal damit verbracht diesen langen Hammer-Thread über meine lieblings Bikemarke zu überfliegen 


 

Seit 2014 habe ich das oben gezeigte und stets weiter optimierte RX45, womit ich sehr zufrieden bin aber ich möchte unbedingt ein Enduro, daher beschäftige ich mich aktuell mit meinem aktuellen Aufbau-Projekt auf Basis des aktuellen RE1-Rahmens, 
welches bei Interesse hier zu verfolgen wäre: 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/auf...daempfer-gabel-etc-und-ihr-seid-dabei.881817/ 

...und so ist der aktuelle Stand: 


 

LG


----------



## at021971 (19. Dezember 2018)

Willkommen und viel Spaß beim Aufbau. Hast Du dem R.E1 FS Rahmen erlackt und die Decales selber gemacht?

Thomas


----------



## Orakel (19. Dezember 2018)

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau, kommen ja "edle Teile" ran an den RE1 Rahmen.
Was mich wundert, warum die DRT Maxima?
Ich fahre die DRT mit 203vo/180hi mit Magura MT6 Bremssättel und die hat Bremsleistung ohne ende, eigentlich zuviel für meine 73Kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Upgrader (19. Dezember 2018)

at021971 schrieb:


> Willkommen und viel Spaß beim Aufbau. Hast Du dem R.E1 FS Rahmen erlackt und die Decales selber gemacht?
> 
> Thomas



Hey vielen Dank, also den Rahmen habe ich original Rot erworben und vor kurzem erst einmal Matt-Weiss pulvern lassen (davor natürlich entlackt, wenn dies Deine Frage war).
Der Sticker ist nur als einfachste Lösung in Betracht gezogen und die erweiterte und bevorzugte Lösung ist zwischenzeitlich ein etwas umfangreicheres Airbrush-Design, über welches ich mir noch den Kopf zerbereche, da ich aus vielen Ideen selektieren muss.



Orakel schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Aufbau, kommen ja "edle Teile" ran an den RE1 Rahmen.
> Was mich wundert, warum die DRT Maxima?
> Ich fahre die DRT mit 203vo/180hi mit Magura MT6 Bremssättel und die hat Bremsleistung ohne ende, eigentlich zuviel für meine 73Kg.



Also die Antwort ist relativ einfach und ich denke, dass mich viele gute Bremsen vor dem nächsten Baum stoppen würden,
aber die Gegebenheiten sprechen einfach für die Maxima aus den Gründen, dass diese wahrscheinlich aufgrund der bereits bekannten Tests des bisher bekannten Models (Direttissima), wohl auch eine bessere Dosierbarkeit als alle Konkurzenzmodelle haben wird.
Das Design, die Verarbeitung und die laut Tests ergonomisch optimal geformten Hebel sind dann natürlich ein größes i-Tüpfelchen.
Weiterhin ist die Maxima dann die neueste Entwicklung, welche erst in 04/19 oder später geliefert wird, was auch wiederherum passt,
da wir Winter haben und ich noch ein Bike unterm Po, welches ich sehr schätze und dies so lang' noch fahre 

Hier mal ein interessanter Test, wo das noch aktuelle Modell Direttissima verglichen wird und dies ist schon nahezu konkurrenzlos:
Wem der Text zu viel ist, findet unten eine Sterne-Tabelle 

(Edit: Ok, konkurrenzlos ist übertrieben aber es gibt deutliche Unterschiede) 

https://enduro-mtb.com/die-beste-mtb-scheibenbremse/

LG


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. Dezember 2018)

Hat von euch schon mal jemand das C1FS29 auf 1x11 umgebaut?


----------



## Bensemer (26. Dezember 2018)

Ein C1HT29 habe ich mal umgebaut weil ich ein knacken nicht los bekommen bin.



Als es das offensichtlich auch nicht war hab ich das Rad abgegeben. Das war garantiert was im Rahmen...

Edit: Shimano XT M8000


----------



## Dirk Nennen (26. Dezember 2018)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon mal jemand das C1FS29 auf 1x11 umgebaut?



Hi Gianty.
Welches Modell denn?
Habe ja vor kurzem nen neuen 2017er C1FS Rahmen bekommen.
Da mein 2015er C1 ja noch kein Boost-Standard hatte, passte die (alte) eThirteen Zweifachkurbel nicht mehr.
Hab dann direkt auf 1x11 XT (vorne 32Z) umgebaut. 
Auch wenn trotz 46er Ritzel hinten quasi der kleinste Gang fehlt, geht es sehr gut.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. Dezember 2018)

Ist der 2015er Rahmen


----------



## Dirk Nennen (26. Dezember 2018)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ist der 2015er Rahmen
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 808422



Dann sollte nichts dagegen sprechen. 
Komplettes Umrüstkit bestellen (Innenlager und Kettenblatt nicht vergessen), einbauen, los fahren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Dezember 2018)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ist der 2015er Rahmen
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 808422


Einfach ein Umrüstkit mit Schaltwerk, Hebel, Cassette und Kette kaufen.
Gibt es auch mit dem alten I-Spec Standard.

Vorne kannst du 10- Fach behalten.
Bei Boost sind die Kettenblätter einfach nur 3mm nach außen gewandert.


----------



## JoDeCologne (27. Dezember 2018)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon mal jemand das C1FS29 auf 1x11 umgebaut?


Bei dir sollte 1x1 reichen 

Bei der 2fach XT-Kurbel ist das große Blatt recht weit außen, weshalb ich Spacer (oder Türfitchenringen) genutzt habe. Unschöne Optik: Bin dann auf die Next SL gegangen, da dort die Kettenlinie besser war und diese einfach universeller ist.
Am Ende bin ich nun aber wieder bei 2x10 (mit 24/34 zu 11/36) mit 11fach XTSchaltwerk (das hat richtig Schaltperformance gebracht) gelandet.

Einmal, weil meine 10fach noch nicht genug runter war. Und weil es beim c1 als breitbandiger Alleskönner von Langstrecke bis TrailAMbike einfach mehr Spass macht mit breitbandiger Übersetzung. Thema Gewichtsersparnis hat die Next eh mehr als gut gemacht.


Ps. Falls doch; die DM-Kettenführung vom Scott Spark passt klasse & sehr dezente & unschlagbar günstig

Frohe Weihnacht & guten Rutsch


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. Dezember 2018)

Heute wurden die ersten Teile verbaut


----------



## Dirk Nennen (29. Dezember 2018)

Schicke Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Dezember 2018)

Hat geklappt. Das R2 bekommt dann noch eine schöne SRAM Kassette.

Wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und bleibt gesund.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (31. Dezember 2018)

Top. Und die gefrästen Sram Kassetten sind auch meistens mein Favorit.
Aber die gibt's in 11-fach doch nur bis 42 Zähne, oder?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Dezember 2018)

Ja, daher probiere ich hier erst die alte Shimano Kassette aus. Auf dem R2 ist vorne ein 36er Blatt, hinten eine 11-46er Sunrace. Dort kann ich bei kurzen Rennen auch eine 42er fahren. 

Am C1 ist jetzt vorne ein 32er und hinten eine 11-42er Kassette drauf. Die 10 Zähne der SRAM helfen auf der Ebene, ansonsten wird auf ein 34er aufgestockt.

Kommt immer aufs Streckenprofil an. Schnelle Marathons werden nach wie vor mit dem alten 26" LUX gefahren. 

Jetzt kann ich zukünftig die LRS zwischen R2 und C1 wechseln.


----------



## pacechris (31. Dezember 2018)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Top. Und die gefrästen Sram Kassetten sind auch meistens mein Favorit.
> Aber die gibt's in 11-fach doch nur bis 42 Zähne, oder?



Ja, da muss er durch


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Dezember 2018)

Da müssen die Beine halt mal weinen 

Bergab wird im Frühjahr geübt. Ist noch die einzigste Möglichkeit den Anschluss an @pacechris nicht zu verlieren


----------



## pacechris (31. Dezember 2018)

Gianty schrieb:


> Da müssen die Beine halt mal weinen
> 
> Bergab wird im Frühjahr geübt. Ist noch die einzigste Möglichkeit den Anschluss an @pacechris nicht zu verlieren



Ich muss so schnell oben sein das ich für runter genug Zeit hab


----------



## Dirk Nennen (31. Dezember 2018)

pacechris schrieb:


> Ich muss so schnell oben sein das ich für runter genug Zeit hab




Ich machs anders. 
Bergauf bin ich eh nicht so fix, also "schone" ich bergab meine Bremsen.


----------



## Orakel (4. Januar 2019)

Rotwild hat sein MTB Racing Team zugemacht
https://www.rotwild.de/community-ne...g-rotwild-mtb-racing-team-verabschiedet-sich/
bin mal gespannt wie es mit Rotwild generell weiter geht


----------



## Dirk Nennen (4. Januar 2019)

Orakel schrieb:


> Rotwild hat sein MTB Racing Team zugemacht
> https://www.rotwild.de/community-ne...g-rotwild-mtb-racing-team-verabschiedet-sich/
> bin mal gespannt wie es mit Rotwild generell weiter geht



Würde mal drauf tippen, dass die demnächst in irgendeiner E-Bike-Meisterschaft aktiv werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Januar 2019)

Die ganzen Teams und Markenbotschafter haben unnötig viel Geld verschlungen und hatten keinen besonderen Mehrwert für die eigentliche Kundschaft.


----------



## Groudon (5. Januar 2019)

Zudem hat man kaum noch was von Rotwild im Wettkampf gehört. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen das sich AMG als Hauptsponsor zurückgezogen hat und das Team daher aufgelöst wurde.

Oder der Lutz ist einfach zu teuer. xD Seitdem er bei Rotwild ist gefallen mir die Designs eh nicht mehr.


----------



## JoDeCologne (5. Januar 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Die ganzen Teams und Markenbotschafter haben unnötig viel Geld verschlungen und hatten keinen besonderen Mehrwert für die eigentliche Kundschaft.


Also Sofia hat mich immer noch glauben lassen, daß Rotwild nicht nur überteuerte Rentnerbikes baut. Und ganz unerfolgreich war sie nicht.

https://www.rotwild.de/community-ne...-wiedenroth-gewinnt-enduro-rennen-in-leogang/

..aber ich lerne ja gerne dazu. 
Ich wünsche ihr aber, dass sie ne richtig cooles Team findeYT.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Januar 2019)

Dass die Jungs und Mädels alle gut Biken können ist unbestritten.

Aber was hat der normale Kunde davon? Kauft der das Bike XYZ nur deshalb weil die Markenbotschafter damit schnell unterwegs sind?

Die gewinnen mit jedem Bike Rennen. Das Material ist eher hintergründig da alle Bikes außer den Rahmen nur aus Kaufteilen bestehen, auf die jeder Hersteller Zugriff hat.


----------



## JoDeCologne (6. Januar 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Dass die Jungs und Mädels alle gut Biken können ist unbestritten.
> 
> Aber was hat der normale Kunde davon? Kauft der das Bike XYZ nur deshalb weil die Markenbotschafter damit schnell unterwegs sind?
> .



..es könnte sogar sein, dass der ganze Profi-MTB -Bereich nur existiert, weil der normale Kunde genau das Bike XYZ kauft, auf dem Markenbotschafter erfolgreich unterwegs sind.

Ich bin zumindest leider nicht so rationell wie du ...:
Nachdem Sofia im Enduro mit dem Q1 Rennen gewonnen hatte, habe ich tatsächlich geglaubt es wäre endurotauglich und es mir gekauft. 

Finde trotzdem, Sponsoring & Teams schaffen tolle Bilder und Motivation und Träume ..


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. Januar 2019)

Alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (6. Januar 2019)

.klaro


----------



## Orakel (6. Januar 2019)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Nachdem Sofia im Enduro mit dem Q1 Rennen gewonnen hatte, habe ich tatsächlich geglaubt es wäre endurotauglich und es mir gekauft.
> .


Werbezweck erfüllt


----------



## JoDeCologne (10. Januar 2019)

Orakel schrieb:


> Werbezweck erfüllt


.. da fall ich aber nicht nochmal drauf rein


.. und fahr’ jetzt etwa Cube - Denn Sofia ist nun beim Cube Action Enduro Team untergekommen
https://www.facebook.com/1498116970440811/posts/2178833549035813/


----------



## Orakel (10. Januar 2019)

Man lernt mit dem Alter, gell


----------



## Markusdr (11. Januar 2019)

Moin zusammen,

ich wollte mein C1 FS aus 2012 verkaufen:https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1063683
Gefahren wurde es so um die 2500km, kein Bikepark etc. Ein Sturz hatte ich woraufhin ich das Laufrad vorne getauscht habe. Ansonsten normal bewegt und gepflegt.

Was nimt man für sowas?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Orakel (11. Januar 2019)

hmm, Bild fehlt.
Dürfte 26" sein mit altem Standart,6J. alt, vlt. 1000,-€ 
Ich guck immer im Bikemarkt was da so verlangt wird.


----------



## Markusdr (11. Januar 2019)

Orakel schrieb:


> hmm, Bild fehlt.
> Dürfte 26" sein mit altem Standart,6J. alt, vlt. 1000,-€
> Ich guck immer im Bikemarkt was da so verlangt wird.


Komisch, sollte irgendwie dran sein, ich versuch nochmal. 1000 wäre völlig okay =). Ich dachte sogar eher an 800-900.


----------



## Bensemer (12. Januar 2019)

Mein C1 habe ich vor ca anderthalb bis zwei Jahren, wegen einem Knacken das mich verrückt gemacht hat, durch einen Specialized Gravelbike ersetzt. Dieses rumgegravel ist zwar zum Kilometer schrubben ganz nett aber irgendwie doch nicht so die Erfüllung für mich. Ich wollte wieder ein Hardtail und da ich mittlerweile über 26 Kg abgespeckt habe durfte es gerne ein Carbon Rahmen sein. Wollte ich schon immer mal haben. Da mich Rotwild bei dem C1 (obwohl innerhalb der Garantie zeit) ziemlich im Regen stehen gelassen hat viel das R.R2 aus. Hier im Thread liest man ja eigentlich regelmäßig wie toll der Service bei Rotwild ist aber ich kann das nicht bestätigen.  Schade, das R2 gefällt mir wirklich richtig gut. Ich habe mir die letzten Wochen mal ein paar Sachen in China bestellt. 
Heute sehen sie sich zum ersten mal da das "Rosawild" eben erst in die Hütte eingezogen ist. Ich hoffe sie verstehen sich. 


 

Ich werde dem X1 im Frühjahr mal einen ordentlichen Gabel und Dämpfer Service gönnen damit es nicht eifersüchtig wird


----------



## Orakel (12. Januar 2019)

Ganz schön pinkig 
Bei mir steht auch ein Bike Wechsel an  es wird kein Rotwild  es gibt aktuell einfach nichts für mich 
Vlt. Wird es ja mal wieder anders 
Jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob eins ( von den zweien)in den Bikemarkt geht


----------



## Bensemer (12. Januar 2019)

Orakel schrieb:


> Ganz schön pinkig


Das Ziel war etwas zu fahren das nicht jeder hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (12. Januar 2019)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Das Ziel war etwas zu fahren das nicht jeder hat



Na das ist dir gelungen!
Und Respekt, 26kg abgenommen!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (12. Januar 2019)

So, habe heute mal eine Rotwild-"Anti-E-Bike" Bewegung gestartet.
Hier meine neues Rotwild (man achte auf den Sattel, und das imposante Geweih) , welches mit Strom bremst, statt anschiebt.


----------



## Markusdr (12. Januar 2019)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Da mich Rotwild bei dem C1 (obwohl innerhalb der Garantie zeit) ziemlich im Regen stehen gelassen hat viel das R.R2 aus. Hier im Thread liest man ja eigentlich regelmäßig wie toll der Service bei Rotwild ist aber ich kann das nicht bestätigen.  Schade, das R2 gefällt mir wirklich richtig gut.



Nach 3 Rotwilds wird es bei mir auch keines mehr. Und ich hab leider gleiches mit dem Support gehabt. Ich hatte zwar keine Garantie mehr aber erst keine Antwort und dann ne etwas patzige abwehrende und dann wieder gar keine mehr. Naja. Für mich hat es gereicht mir einen anderen Hersteller herauszusuchen.


----------



## JoDeCologne (13. Januar 2019)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Nach 3 Rotwilds wird es bei mir auch keines mehr. Und ich hab leider gleiches mit dem Support gehabt. Ich hatte zwar keine Garantie mehr aber erst keine Antwort und dann ne etwas patzige abwehrende und dann wieder gar keine mehr. Naja. Für mich hat es gereicht mir einen anderen Hersteller herauszusuchen.



..wenn bei einer Betriebsführung der Marketingleiter von seiner Zeit beim Moto-Cross schwärmt, da dort Garantie quasi mit Fahrt vom Hof erloschen ist, dann war das wohl kleiner freudscher Faux-PAS der verwundert


Aber es gab hier doch auch positive Berichte

Na ich spar schonmal für US-Zukunft beim Heiligem Cruz, haarigen SchneeMonster oder für deutsches Yeti ohne e & i. Dann fahr ich wieder wie der Richie...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. Januar 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> So, habe heute mal eine Rotwild-"Anti-E-Bike" Bewegung gestartet.
> Hier meine neues Rotwild (man achte auf den Sattel, und das imposante Geweih) , welches mit Strom bremst, statt anschiebt.



Erkenne ich im Hintergrund eine neue und aktuell noch geheime Laufradgröße?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. Januar 2019)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..Moto-Cross schwärmt, da dort Garantie quasi mit Fahrt vom Hof erloschen ist, dann war das wohl kleiner freudscher Faux-PAS der verwundert..



Bei Moto-Cross Motorrädern gab es noch nie Garantie. 

Gab schon Leute die den Motor ihres fabrikneuen Rädchens im Keller aufgebockt festgefahren haben und dann Garantie geltend machen wollten 

Das auf die Bikebranche zu übertragen......bin bei näherer Überlegung jetzt schon ein wenig gespalten.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. Januar 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Erkenne ich im Hintergrund eine neue und aktuell noch geheime Laufradgröße?



Jo, sind die neusten Trends aus England (oder Bayern). 
Mir fehlt aber noch der passende "Achsstandard"! ‍


----------



## Markusdr (13. Januar 2019)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..wenn bei einer Betriebsführung der Marketingleiter von seiner Zeit beim Moto-Cross schwärmt, da dort Garantie quasi mit Fahrt vom Hof erloschen ist, dann war das wohl kleiner freudscher Faux-PAS der verwundert
> 
> 
> Aber es gab hier doch auch positive Berichte
> ...



Wie gesagt ich wollte keinen Garantieanspruch oder ähnliches geltend machen. Ich wollte Unterstützung, Support und auf ein Problem aufmerksam machen. Man hätte ja was an mich verkaufen können aber dafür muss man antworten. Aber stattdessen war die Antwort: muss ne Vorschädigung sein, kann gar nicht sein...

Sagen wir so ein Freund mit seinem Rocky hatte ein ähnliches Problem deren Antwort war: oh schick uns das zu, würden wir uns gerne ansehen bzw. weiterleiten, dass ist für die Analyse immer toll...

Aber naja ist wie's ist. Ich will niemanden schlecht reden die machen bestimmt nen guten Job, dennoch hab ich für mich einen anderen Nachfolger gefunden.


----------



## Orakel (13. Januar 2019)

@Markusdr 
Ist ja auch ein Hirsch  wobei ich mir nicht erklären kann, wieso das Hugene zum Hirsch wird ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (14. Januar 2019)

Orakel schrieb:


> @Markusdr
> Ist ja auch ein Hirsch  wobei ich mir nicht erklären kann, wieso das Hugene zum Hirsch wird ?


Du wirst lachen aber als ich angefangen habe Alternativen zu Suchen und am Ende unsicher war, weil es viele gab und ich dann den Hirsch gesehen habe und etwas verspielteres gesehen hatte als meinen jetzigen Hirsch, hab ich mir das Hugene näher angesehen, was es dann ja auch geworden ist =).


----------



## Groudon (14. Januar 2019)

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich das Tyke von Bionicon holen - es soll dieses Jahr endlich erscheinen. =) 

Rotwild hat für mich auch nix interessantes mehr im Programm. Schade Schokolade.


----------



## Orakel (14. Januar 2019)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen aber als ich angefangen habe Alternativen zu Suchen und am Ende unsicher war, weil es viele gab und ich dann den Hirsch gesehen habe und etwas verspielteres gesehen hatte als meinen jetzigen Hirsch, hab ich mir das Hugene näher angesehen, was es dann ja auch geworden ist =).


----------



## Dirk Nennen (14. Januar 2019)

Auch wenn ich tatsächlich sicher noch die nächsten Jahre bei meinem 2017er C1 und dem E1 (aktuell noch 2014er Rahmen, und für nächstes Jahr dann Aufbau eines 2019er Rahmens) bleiben werde, so muss ich doch auch zugeben, dass mir die YT Modelle auch ganz gut gefallen. 
Und sympathisch ist auch, dass die ebenfalls "Build in Germany" sind.


----------



## at021971 (14. Januar 2019)

Wenn man das Anschrauben der Komponenten als Build bezeichnet... macht aber Rotwild nicht anders. Rahmen und Komponenten kommen wie bei fast allen Herstellern aus Fernost, speziell wenn sie aus Carbon sind. Zusammengebaut wird dann hier.  Und dann kommt Made in Germany drauf...

Thomas


----------



## Dirk Nennen (14. Januar 2019)

at021971 schrieb:


> Wenn man das Anschrauben der Komponenten als Build bezeichnet... macht aber Rotwild nicht anders. Rahmen und Komponenten kommen wie bei fast allen Herstellern aus Fernost, speziell wenn sie aus Carbon sind. Zusammengebaut wird dann hier.  Und dann kommt Made in Germany drauf...
> 
> Thomas



Ist schon klar.
Finde ich aber immer noch sympathischer als aus "Trump-Land" zu importieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Januar 2019)

at021971 schrieb:


> Wenn man das Anschrauben der Komponenten als Build bezeichnet... macht aber Rotwild nicht anders.



Und die Automobilindustrie erst....

Wenn ich jedes meiner Bikes nur noch 2 Jahre lang fahre, reicht es bis zum Ruhestand. Dann gibt es einen E-Rollator von YT


----------



## JoDeCologne (15. Januar 2019)

„Designed in California, Made in China.“
steht auf meinem mobilen Fernsprecher.

In dem Sinne wird es wohl wieder ein Bike
„Designed in Germany,
 Parts from Fare East,
 Made im Keller“


----------



## C_dale (11. Februar 2019)

Bei den Bio-Bikern macht sich etwas Tristesse breit, da sich mancher beim Neukauf schwer tut etwas geeignetes von Rotwild zu finden.
Ich trenne mich auch von einem C1 FS 29, da ich es so gut wie nie fahre und mittlerweile auch altersbedingt voll auf die E-Schiene abfahre. Ich habe das neuwertige C1 FS 29 nochmals für die neue Besitzerin etwas umgebaut. Ich denke, dass sie es sinnvoller als ich nutzen wird.
@ marcusdr: Unfallfreies Bike ohne Gebrauchsspuren wie aus dem Laden, verkauft mit XTR-Scheiben, XTR-Kassette, XT-Bremsen, DT Swiss XR 1450 LRS, Selle Italia Diva Ledersattel (alles neu)  für 2350 €.



So sieht das gute Stück als Damenversion vor der Übergabe aus.
Darunter seht ihr, warum die Rotwilds - eins habe ich noch - kaum zum Einsatz kommen: Der elektrische Fuhrpark mit meinen drei Herren-Bikes.


----------



## Orakel (11. Februar 2019)

Tja, bei mir steht demnächst auch nur noch ein (von ehemals 4) Rotwild im Keller (R.R2 FS 26") mein R.X2 ist verkauft, muss nur noch umgebaut werden.
Ich glaube nicht dass ich mal wieder von einer Marke 4 Bikes haben werde


----------



## JoDeCologne (12. Februar 2019)

War gerade auch kurz davor meine fürn Yeti „wegzugeben“ ..bekommen aber für 2019 nochmal Partsupdate (Grip2, Saint, 2.6er )


@Orakel ..das X2 hattest du aber nicht lange? Warum ..zumindest ist´s ja noch in deiner Signatur

@C_dale ..dass Bike-Reifen gut für Holzparkett sind, muss ich meiner Freundin auch noch erklären


----------



## 1975volker (10. März 2019)

rstablo schrieb:


> Eine meiner Antworten - für die, die es interessiert - auf die Nachhaltigkeitslücke (nicht nur) bei ROTWILD:
> Reaktivierung meines 2010er Rotwild R.R1 FS Race (Größe M)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 749897
> ...



Also, du hast vorne 27,5 und hinten ein klassisches 26 Zoll Rad ? So wie Liteville ?


----------



## Orakel (11. März 2019)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> War gerade auch kurz davor meine fürn Yeti „wegzugeben“ ..bekommen aber für 2019 nochmal Partsupdate (Grip2, Saint, 2.6er )
> 
> 
> @Orakel ..das X2 hattest du aber nicht lange? Warum ..zumindest ist´s ja noch in deiner Signatur
> ...


----------



## stev14 (15. März 2019)

Ich bleibe auch erst einmal bei Rotwild auch wenn ich einiges mit den Jungs erlebt habe. Bin seit 1999 dabei mit unterschiedlichsten bikes. Ist doch immer etwas besonderes . Und wer kann schon ein komplettes fahrbereites Enduro Bike für 13,1Kg bauen/anbieten.
Sorry ich muss ehrlich sein ich habe im Winter ein wenig nachgeholfen.


----------



## [email protected] (15. März 2019)

Ich denke mal, du schraubst auch noch Pins an die Pedale.
Oder fährst du tatsächlich ohne?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. März 2019)

stev14 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe auch erst einmal bei Rotwild auch wenn ich einiges mit den Jungs erlebt habe. Bin seit 1999 dabei mit unterschiedlichsten bikes. Ist doch immer etwas besonderes . Und wer kann schon ein komplettes fahrbereites Enduro Bike für 13,1Kg bauen/anbieten.
> Sorry ich muss ehrlich sein ich habe im Winter ein wenig nachgeholfen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 838061



Sehr schick.
Ähnlich werde ich mir im Laufe das Jahres, bzw. des kommenden Winters auch noch ein neues E1 aufbauen. 

Eine Frage:
Wozu die Stahlflexleitungen?
Merkst du da echt einen Unterschied?

Ich kenne die ja vom Motorsport, da machen die auch echt Sinn, aber da wirds an den Bremsen auch richtig heiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stev14 (15. März 2019)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, du schraubst auch noch Pins an die Pedale.
> Oder fährst du tatsächlich ohne?


Adler Auge
Kommen natürlich noch dran


----------



## stev14 (15. März 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Sehr schick.
> Ähnlich werde ich mir im Laufe das Jahres, bzw. des kommenden Winters auch noch ein neues E1 aufbauen.
> 
> Eine Frage:
> ...


Stahlflex wollte ich einfach mal ausprobieren. Kann Dir allerdings zu der Wirkung noch nichts sagen. Hoffe morgen ohne Regen das bike ausprobieren zu können.


----------



## JoDeCologne (15. März 2019)

@stev14 interessant wow, wo bekommt man denn die Carbonschwinge her. Passt die problemlos ans 17er und was bringt das an Gewicht.


----------



## stev14 (15. März 2019)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> @stev14 interessant wow, wo bekommt man denn die Carbonschwinge her. Passt die problemlos ans 17er und was bringt das an Gewicht.


Original von Rotwild. Ja passt ohne Probleme, null Anpassung. Der Rahmen ist auch 2019 identisch dem 2017er. 
Ca. 300 gr. , auf der www gibt Rotwild 400gr Einsparpotential an, was auf Grund der großen ToleranzSchwankungen nur einen theoretischen Wert darstellt. 
Um deine Frage vorweg zu nehmen, Preis liegt je nach Verhandlungsgeschick um die 500€.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. März 2019)

stev14 schrieb:


> Stahlflex wollte ich einfach mal ausprobieren. Kann Dir allerdings zu der Wirkung noch nichts sagen. Hoffe morgen ohne Regen das bike ausprobieren zu können.



Bin ich ja mal gespannt. 
Ist die denn nicht auch richtig schwer?


----------



## JoDeCologne (16. März 2019)

stev14 schrieb:


> Original von Rotwild. Ja passt ohne Probleme, null Anpassung. Der Rahmen ist auch 2019 identisch dem 2017er.
> Ca. 300 gr. , auf der www gibt Rotwild 400gr Einsparpotential an, was auf Grund der großen ToleranzSchwankungen nur einen theoretischen Wert darstellt.
> Um deine Frage vorweg zu nehmen, Preis liegt je nach Verhandlungsgeschick um die 500€.


Chic ist’s ja, aber (genau hätte ich gefragt) woaw..500€ für 300g.

..ok, rationell geht es ja selten zu, wenn es ans Grammzählen geht.


Oder hat ein Carbonhinterbau verbesserte flex.& co-Eigenschaften?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. März 2019)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Chic ist’s ja aber woaw..500€ für 300g.
> 
> ..ok, rationell geht es ja selten zu, wenn es ans Grammzählen geht.
> 
> ...



Denke das es etwas steifer ist, und natürlich ist es  auch eine deutliche Reduzierung der ungefederten Masse, was sicherlich den Hinterbau "Reaktionsfreudiger" macht.


----------



## rstablo (24. März 2019)

1975volker schrieb:


> Also, du hast vorne 27,5 und hinten ein klassisches 26 Zoll Rad ? So wie Liteville ?


Hallo Volker,

genau das habe ich gemacht, vorne 27,5" Federgabel und Laufrad, hinten 26", und nicht nur bei diesem MTB, und es funktioniert prächtig!


----------



## nauker (24. März 2019)

Läuft unverändert gut...




´05 Rotwild RCC 1.0 direkt am Limes im Westerwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nauker (24. März 2019)

Ich suche für den Dämpfer vom RCC 1.0 noch einen Spritzschutz, ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass es da vor einigen Jahren welche direkt von Rotwild gab- wer eventuell noch einen überzähligen Spritzschutz übrig hat, Angebote gern per PM.

Dank euch!


----------



## Andi_72 (24. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

Suche für mein R.R1 FS von 2010 einen neuen Dämpfer.
Verbaut ist der dtswiss RM 180, 152/31.

Wäre der hier geeignet?
https://r2-bike.com/MANITOU-Daempfer-Mcleod-152-x-32-mm

Oder hätte jemand von euch was adäquates zu empfehlen?

Danke!

VG


----------



## Bensemer (24. März 2019)

nauker schrieb:


> Ich suche für den Dämpfer vom RCC 1.0 noch einen Spritzschutz, ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass es da vor einigen Jahren welche direkt von Rotwild gab- wer eventuell noch einen überzähligen Spritzschutz übrig hat, Angebote gern per PM.
> 
> Dank euch!


https://www.rotwild-outletstore.de/zubehor/rotwild-shock-protector-r2.html Meinst du sowas?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. März 2019)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Suche für mein R.R1 FS von 2010 einen neuen Dämpfer.
> Verbaut ist der dtswiss RM 180, 152/31.
> ...


Das ist zwar ein technisch einfach aufgebauten Dämpfer, sollte aber bei so wenig Federweg kaum spürbar sein.


----------



## nauker (25. März 2019)

Bensemer schrieb:


> https://www.rotwild-outletstore.de/zubehor/rotwild-shock-protector-r2.html Meinst du sowas?



Ja, genau sowas...


----------



## nauker (29. März 2019)

Hab meinen freien Tag heute Vormittag gut genutzt...













und war im Westerwald unterwegs. Das Rotwild geht unverändert gut - wenn man allerdings noch ein paar Gründe sucht, sich das neue Oiz zu holen, ist das gar nicht gut;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. März 2019)

Heute mit dem guten alten X1 in Rodalben gewesen


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Heute mit dem guten alten X1 in Rodalben gewesen


soso?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. März 2019)

Jaja....


----------



## Bensemer (5. April 2019)

Der Burgensteig geht von Darmstadt bis Heidelberg. Theoretisch bin ich ihn schon überall gefahren aber noch nicht am Stück. Irgendwann steht das mal an mit Zelt im Rucksack. 115 Kilometer bei ~4200 Höhenmeter werden da gefordert. (Zeichen: blaue Burg)



 
Bilder mit tiefem Sattel mag ich ja überhaupt nicht aber bitte. Hab vor dem Bild vergessen ihn wieder hoch zu lassen. 


 

Bei der Sattelproblematik fällt mir gerade @Maledivo ein, jetzt haben ihn die Rotwild Ritter ganz verloren. Das letzte das er noch hatte war das Profilbild. Oder hast du den E1 Rahmen mal für den Notfall behalten?
Happy Trails


----------



## Maledivo (5. April 2019)

Bensemer schrieb:


> ... Bei der Sattelproblematik fällt mir gerade @Maledivo ein, jetzt haben ihn die Rotwild Ritter ganz verloren. Das letzte das er noch hatte war das Profilbild. Oder hast du den E1 Rahmen mal für den Notfall behalten?
> Happy Trails



Ich bin noch da  / Gucke regelmäßig bei Ritter vorbei - momentan habe ich nix was zu beitragen speziell zu Rotwild ...

Mein E1 Rahmen ist vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr schon verkauft worden - der Besitzer ist voll happy damit! Gut so - anders hat der Rahmen gar nicht verdient. Fahre zwar andere Marke (Orbea) - aber meine Frau hat noch C1 und in meiner Bekanntenkreis fahren noch einige Rotwild´s.

Was ich nur schade finde dass Rotwild sehr auf E-Bike orientiert hat, ... da hat bei mir leider die Reize verloren, ... außerdem ist die Sophia  auch nicht mehr da (aber ich gehe nicht zur Cube ).

Außerdem fahre ich ein bis zwei mal im Jahr mit einem Mitarbeiter von Rotwild.

Sobald ich Tipps geben kann - schreibe ich natürlich auch!


----------



## aspeiron (13. April 2019)

Dann kann ich mich ja auch mal zeigen. Hier mein 2016er C1 FS 29 Comp, zumindest Rahmen und Bremsen davon.


----------



## Bastey_89 (16. April 2019)

Hallo Ritter,

ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.

Vor kurzem habe ich mein RE.1 aus dem Jahr 2015 umlackieren lassen. Beim Zusammenbau des Hinterbaus hatte ich jedoch plötzlich 2 Spacer (kann sie nicht anders beschreiben) ?!? übrig. Zu den Lagern passten sie allerdings auch nicht und ich verzweifle momentan, da ich Sorge habe, damit zu fahren und irgendetwas kaputt zu machen.

Als ich Rotwild bzgl. einer Explosions- Montageanleitung (wie sie heute jeder mir bekannte Hersteller anbietet) anschrieb, wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass ich mich an einen Fachhändler wenden soll, der den Hinterbau zusammenzimmert. Die Anleitung gibts nicht ?!

Meine Frage an euch, gibt es irgendwo für einen Normalsterblichen diese Montageanleitung/Explosionszeichnung, damit ich diese abgleichen kann und sehe, wohin die Stücke gehören.

Weil nur dafür alles montieren zu lassen finde ich sehr happig.

Leider muss ich auch sagen, da ich schon mehrere Anfragen an Rotwild hatte, dass es keinen schlechteren Service gibt und das bei diesen Preisen für mich vollkommen unverständlich ist.

Danke im
Voraus!

Basti


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. April 2019)

Bastey_89 schrieb:


> Hallo Ritter,
> 
> ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.
> 
> ...



Hast du ein Bild davon?
Hatte meinen Hinterbau ja auch schon mal auseinander.


----------



## Maledivo (16. April 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hast du ein Bild davon?
> Hatte meinen Hinterbau ja auch schon mal auseinander.



Dann könnte ich auch behilflich sein, ... denke es wird wohl Spacer für Lager in der Nähe der Hinterachse sein - die gehen verdammt schwer rein. - Wie gesagt ohne Bilder ist immer schwer zu sagen ...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. April 2019)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Dann könnte ich auch behilflich sein, ... denke es wird wohl Spacer für Lager in der Nähe der Hinterachse sein - die gehen verdammt schwer rein. - Wie gesagt ohne Bilder ist immer schwer zu sagen ...



Na, ich denke da eher an zwei kleine Scheiben mit einer ca. 10mm Bohrung, vielleicht 2mm stark, und unterschiedlicher Anlagefläche. 
Wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, sind die irgendwo an der Dämpferwippe, glaube im Übergang zur Sitzstrebe. 
Also:
Bilder her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (16. April 2019)

Foto, Foto, Foto.....


----------



## at021971 (17. April 2019)

keine Gewähr, aber vermutlich hat sich da im Modelljahr 2015 nicht all zuviel geändert zu 2013.

Schau es Dir mal an, vielleicht findest Du die Spacer ja in der Anleitung.

Thomas


----------



## Orakel (17. April 2019)

Es gibt doch auf der Hp die Manuals zum runter laden  für die Hinterbauten.


----------



## at021971 (17. April 2019)

Für 2018, 2017 und ältere. Aber nicht für 2014 und 2015. Für dass XM Linkage nur für 2010 - 2013. Aber dieses dürfte weitestgehend wohl auch zum MJ 2015 passen.  Zumindest kam man  mal nachschauen,  was vermutlich wo hingehört. 
Thomas


----------



## Bastey_89 (17. April 2019)

Entschuldigt die Verspätung, aber hier sind die Bilder der 2 Objekte meiner Verzweiflung von beiden Seiten! 

Wenn ihr bessere braucht, gebt bitte bescheid!

Und überhaupt schonmal danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Groudon (17. April 2019)

@Bastey_89 das sieht ja nach matt-schwarz aus. Hast du ein Gesamtbild? Ist bestimmt mega cool


----------



## at021971 (17. April 2019)

Schaue ich mir die Montageanleitung an,  sieht es so aus, als ob die beiden Spacer zu den hinteren Gelenken der Schwinge gehören (Seite 8 Nr. 12). Alternative zum Umlenkhebel (Seite 11 Nr. 25).

Thomas


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. April 2019)

at021971 schrieb:


> Schaue ich mir die Montageanleitung an,  sieht es so aus, als ob die beiden Spacer zu den hinteren Gelenken der Schwinge gehören (Seite 8 Nr. 12). Alternative zum Umlenkhebel (Seite 11 Nr. 25).
> 
> Thomas



An diese Scheiben hatte ich auch im ersten Moment gedacht.
Denke aber das der Durchmesser dafür zu groß ist.
Ich würde vermuten, dass sie in gleicher Funktion (Druckverteilung auf den inneren Käfig des Lagers) am Hauptlager des Umlenkhebels sitzen.
Ich würde einmal schauen, ob die roten äußeren Scheiben der Umlenkung einen inneren Ansatz aufweisen, wie auf Seite 11 zu sehen ist.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Maledivo (17. April 2019)

Innenseite der Umlenkhebel!!! -> Richtung zum Rahmen! Die Rote Ringe ist der Pedant (also auf der Gegenseite des Lagers).

Momentan reibt der Lager direkt am Rahmen und diese Scheiben verhindern das.

Tipp: Fette es und lege es in die Innenseite des Umlenkhebels - dann ist es leichter am Rahmen zu montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastey_89 (17. April 2019)

Vielen lieben Dank, auf euch ist Verlass! Damit habt ihr mir sehr geholfen, werde mich bald drangeben. 
Und habe gerade ein Foto gemacht, aber es ist schon sehr dunkel. Tatsächlich ist das nämlich ein dunkles grau und nicht schwarz! Ich kann morgen mal eins bei Sonnenschein machen, sieht schon sehr geil aus im hellen. Laut Lackierer „Dark Shadow Grey“ in matt


----------



## Bastey_89 (17. April 2019)

Aber ist noch nicht fertig, deshalb bitte nicht wegen Cockpiteinstellung (Bremse usw.) motzen  und soll auch noch bei Zeiten eine 11- oder 12-fach erfolgen

Grüße


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. April 2019)

Bastey_89 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 851267
> 
> Aber ist noch nicht fertig, deshalb bitte nicht wegen Cockpiteinstellung (Bremse usw.) motzen  und soll auch noch bei Zeiten eine 11- oder 12-fach erfolgen
> 
> Grüße



Sieht cool aus. 
Bin gespannt, wenn es komplett fertig ist.

Bin ja auch noch unentschlossen, was ich aus meinem E1 mache.

Wenn jemand noch einen Top E1 Rahmen aus 2014 bis 2016 in XL irgendwo rumliegen hat, oder jemandem kennt, könnt ihr euch gerne bei mir melden. 

Danke schon mal.


----------



## XDennisX (18. April 2019)

Moment mal.... 

Die kommen doch da hin?!!
@Maledivo... du hattest mir da auch mal geholfen. Wichtig war noch, ob die dünne oder dicke Seite zum Lager zeigt. 
Weißt du das noch?


----------



## XDennisX (18. April 2019)

Hier ein Zitat aus meinem damaligen Problem: 

Dass ist nicht die Lagerabdeckung, so wie ich das erkenne. Ist ne (massive) Aluscheibe, oder?
Dann gehört die auf jeden Fall mit dem kleinen Ansatz gegen das Lager, also gegen die innere Hülse des Lagers, und die große flache Seite nach Außen, also weg vom Lager.


----------



## Maledivo (19. April 2019)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Hier ein Zitat aus meinem damaligen Problem:
> 
> Dass ist nicht die Lagerabdeckung, so wie ich das erkenne. Ist ne (massive) Aluscheibe, oder?
> Dann gehört die auf jeden Fall mit dem kleinen Ansatz gegen das Lager, also gegen die innere Hülse des Lagers, und die große flache Seite nach Außen, also weg vom Lager.



So ist das !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastey_89 (19. April 2019)

Okay, also gehören die dorthin, wo xDennisx das so schön rot markiert hat?

War gerade geistig bei den roten Ringen und dachte, die werden dort eingebaut? Oder habe ich aktuell einen Denkfehler? Und ja, zu der Uhrzeit bin ich nicht mehr leistungsfähig


----------



## Kiefer (14. Mai 2019)

Jaaa ich weiß E-Bike......gezeigt sollte es aber hier trotzdem werden, nicht das der Thread ausstirbt...... 

https://www.bike-magazin.de/e_mtb/e...tb-neuheiten-rotwild-rx-750-ultra/a41167.html

ich finde es absolut gelungen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Mai 2019)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Jaaa ich weiß E-Bike......gezeigt sollte es aber hier trotzdem werden, nicht das der Thread ausstirbt......
> 
> https://www.bike-magazin.de/e_mtb/e...tb-neuheiten-rotwild-rx-750-ultra/a41167.html
> 
> ich finde es absolut gelungen.


Eben geshen, finde ich shcick und gelungen.
Rotwild schläft nicht.....


----------



## dopero (14. Mai 2019)

Geht wegen der verdeckten Führung der Kabel schon deutlich in die Richtung des kürzlich präsentierten cleanen Bikes von Stoll etc. Leider halt auch mit dem Nachteil das man Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze nicht mehr mal schnell tauschen kann. Ansonsten optisch, auch wenn es ein Pedelec ist, schon ziemlich nett.


----------



## Orakel (14. Mai 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Rotwild schläft nicht.....


Hmm,vlt. im Ebike Sektor 
Bin gespannt ob sich etwas im Nurpermuskelkraftfahrendem Bike was tut


----------



## Andi_72 (14. Mai 2019)

10.000.- .....


----------



## Groudon (14. Mai 2019)

Orakel schrieb:


> Hmm,vlt. im Ebike Sektor
> Bin gespannt ob sich etwas im Nurpermuskelkraftfahrendem Bike was tut



Ich denke nicht. Nachdem es schon die ersten Unternehmen gibt die voll auf E-Bike setzen wie z.B. Nox denke ich wird Rotwild in absehbarer Zeit sobald die Verkaufszahlen mehr für E-Bike sprechen als für traditionelle Modelle. Dann werden auch die Teams eingestellt.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (14. Mai 2019)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> 10.000.- .....



Ist schon Wahnsinn.
Dafür bau ich mir zwei gute Muskelbetriebene Enduros.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (14. Mai 2019)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht. Nachdem es schon die ersten Unternehmen gibt die voll auf E-Bike setzen wie z.B. Nox denke ich wird Rotwild in absehbarer Zeit sobald die Verkaufszahlen mehr für E-Bike sprechen als für traditionelle Modelle. Dann werden auch die Teams eingestellt.



Mein Rotwild-Dealer hat schon vor ein paar Wochen durchblicken lassen, das wohl für nächstes Jahr gar nichts neues ohne Motor kommen wird.
Laut ihm wird Rotwild für 2020 ausschließlich E-Bikes entwickeln. 

Eine Schande. 
Somit wird mein neues Enduro wahrscheinlich ein YT.


----------



## Groudon (14. Mai 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Mein Rotwild-Dealer hat schon vor ein paar Wochen durchblicken lassen, das wohl für nächstes Jahr gar nichts neues ohne Motor kommen wird.
> Laut ihm wird Rotwild für 2020 ausschließlich E-Bikes entwickeln.
> 
> Eine Schande.
> Somit wird mein neues Enduro wahrscheinlich ein YT.



Ist glaube nicht so verkehrt. Ich hab auch schon zum Jeffsy geschaut. Und sparen wird man dadurch auch noch genug Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (14. Mai 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Mein Rotwild-Dealer hat schon vor ein paar Wochen durchblicken lassen, das wohl für nächstes Jahr gar nichts neues ohne Motor kommen wird.
> Laut ihm wird Rotwild für 2020 ausschließlich E-Bikes entwickeln.
> 
> Eine Schande.
> Somit wird mein neues Enduro wahrscheinlich ein YT.



Echt schade, kein neues Rotwildmuskelantriebrad / Ich kann Dir Orbea Rallon empfehlen


----------



## Dirk Nennen (14. Mai 2019)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Echt schade, kein neues Rotwildmuskelantriebrad / Ich kann Dir Orbea Rallon empfehlen



Hab ich mir gerade mal angesehen, gefällt mir aber nicht soooo gut. 
Und ich hab ja ne Carbon-Allergie.


----------



## Maledivo (15. Mai 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hab ich mir gerade mal angesehen, gefällt mir aber nicht soooo gut.
> Und ich hab ja ne Carbon-Allergie.





Spaß beiseite - zum Glück gibt es verschiedene Geschmäcker und ich wäre auch nicht froh wenn ich so viele Orbea´s sehe wie bei uns in Koblenz 9 von 10 Bike ein Canyon der Fall ist.

Pro-Tipp: Mein Orbea ist einer der letzter der noch Alu ist und 650B  und da kann man im Prinzip alles vom E1 übernehmen bis auf Pressfit (Orbea hat BSA) und Dämpfer.

Damals hatte ich auch ne Carbon-Allergie - mittlerweile bin ich nicht mehr abgeneigt, eins zu holen, aber es hat noch viel Zeit !


----------



## Maledivo (15. Mai 2019)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 851665
> Moment mal....
> 
> Die kommen doch da hin?!!
> ...



Habe erst jetzt das Bild gesehen (wie kann ich blind sein), nee daneben wo die rote eloxierte Ringe sind.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. Mai 2019)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite - zum Glück gibt es verschiedene Geschmäcker und ich wäre auch nicht froh wenn ich so viele Orbea´s sehe wie bei uns in Koblenz 9 von 10 Bike ein Canyon der Fall ist.
> 
> Pro-Tipp: Mein Orbea ist einer der letzter der noch Alu ist und 650B  und da kann man im Prinzip alles vom E1 übernehmen bis auf Pressfit (Orbea hat BSA) und Dämpfer.
> 
> Damals hatte ich auch ne Carbon-Allergie - mittlerweile bin ich nicht mehr abgeneigt, eins zu holen, aber es hat noch viel Zeit !



Na da hast du ja Glück gehabt.
Die neuen Rallons scheinen ja alle 29" zu sein. 

Am liebsten wäre mir ja schon fast, noch einen neuen (alten) E1 Rahmen zu finden (also Bj. 2013 bis 2016) und einfach mit meinen vorhandenen Teilen und etwas Tuning, ein neues (altes) E1 aufzubauen.
Aber leider hat da wohl niemand mehr einen L-Rahmen rumliegen.


----------



## Maledivo (15. Mai 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Na da hast du ja Glück gehabt.
> Die neuen Rallons scheinen ja alle 29" zu sein



Es gibt nur noch 29" und Carbon, ... da habe ich verdammt Glück, ...

In nächster Zeit bin ich wegen einige Teile bei meiner Rotwild Dealer, ich frage ihn mal nach wegen L Rahmen.


----------



## JoDeCologne (15. Mai 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Na da hast du ja Glück gehabt.
> Die neuen Rallons scheinen ja alle 29" zu sein.
> 
> Am liebsten wäre mir ja schon fast, noch einen neuen (alten) E1 Rahmen zu finden (also Bj. 2013 bis 2016) und einfach mit meinen vorhandenen Teilen und etwas Tuning, ein neues (altes) E1 aufzubauen.
> Aber leider hat da wohl niemand mehr einen L-Rahmen rumliegen.


Hab noch nen Kontakt für einen Austauschrahmen
M-2016 Silber/Hellblau ..ist aber schon eine sehr verspielte Größe , die ich da auch hab.

Wenn das E1 kaputt ist, werde ich dann woanders schauen und mit Boostadaptern anfangen.. YT Capra vom Kollegen fand ich schon chic ..zwischenzeitlich Versuch ich meine olle Fox36 altersgemäss unanstrengend hinzubekommen
Vielleicht schaffen wir es mal auf Tour und wir machen M gegen ordentliche Grip2 2019 Testtausch.
Immer noch DN/BN ..nideggen?

Ps.
Das e-Bike vom CanyonDesigner sieht doch aus wie ein Plaste-und-Elaste--Mofa ?! Da waren die Böhm-Designs doch mehr meines..


----------



## dopero (15. Mai 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Mein Rotwild-Dealer hat schon vor ein paar Wochen durchblicken lassen, das wohl für nächstes Jahr gar nichts neues ohne Motor kommen wird.
> Laut ihm wird Rotwild für 2020 ausschließlich E-Bikes entwickeln.
> 
> Eine Schande.
> Somit wird mein neues Enduro wahrscheinlich ein YT.


Rotwild stellt das her was auch verkauft wird. Und offensichtlich will der Kunde Pedelecs.
Zum Preis: Rotwild gleicht sich da nur dem Markt an (z.B. BMC, Specialized). Und wenn man das gebotene vergleicht liegt Rotwild nicht mal im teuersten Bereich.
Der Pedelec Sektor scheint da auch ganz anders zu funktionieren. Laut meinem Händler sind bei allen Marken die teuersten Pedelecs als erstes bei den Herstellern ausverkauft


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. Mai 2019)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Es gibt nur noch 29" und Carbon, ... da habe ich verdammt Glück, ...
> 
> In nächster Zeit bin ich wegen einige Teile bei meiner Rotwild Dealer, ich frage ihn mal nach wegen L Rahmen.



Das wäre super. Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. Mai 2019)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Hab noch nen Kontakt für einen Austauschrahmen
> M-2016 Silber/Hellblau ..ist aber schon eine sehr verspielte Größe , die ich da auch hab.
> 
> Wenn das E1 kaputt ist, werde ich dann woanders schauen und mit Boostadaptern anfangen.. YT Capra vom Kollegen fand ich schon chic ..zwischenzeitlich Versuch ich meine olle Fox36 altersgemäss unanstrengend hinzubekommen
> ...



Ja genau, DN - Nideggen ist mein Heimrevier. 
M-Rahmen habe ich jetzt, wollte ja, wenn ich bei dem alten Rahmen bleibe, mit dem L mehr Reach erreichen, da durch den kurzen Vorbau, und der flachere Lenkwinkel der M-Rahmen doch recht kurz geworden ist. 

Aber Grip2 Test können wir immer mal arrangieren.


----------



## hang (17. Mai 2019)

Designentwurf für ein E-MTB 2020







© Hersteller / ROTWILD / Copyright by ADP Engineering

integrierte Batterie und Stoßdämpfer in einem superleichten Carbonrahmen, Platz für eine Trinkflasche oder Ersatzbatterie für extreme Tagestouren über 2500 Höhenmeter
Batterie über Bodendeckel herausnehmbar, Kapazität 750 Wh
Minimalmotor, klein und leicht
Upside-Down-Gabel mit Doppelbrücke aus Carbon: superleicht und sehr steif, sensibel ansprechend
200 mm elektrisch verstellbare Sattelstütze mit Neigungsausgleich für steile Auffahrten
elektrisches Schaltwerk mit Längsschlitten = weniger exponiert, exakte Positionierung der Schaltrolle am Ritzel


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. Mai 2019)

hang schrieb:


> Designentwurf für ein E-MTB 2020
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Studie kenne ich zwar auch, aber nicht als E-Bike Version.
Weiß nicht, wo da noch ein Motor sein sollte!


----------



## hang (17. Mai 2019)

Wo geht das alles noch hin......
Ich bike immer noch ohne Motor aber die Entwicklung der E-MTB ist rasant schnell. 
PS. fahre E1 2017 und glücklich


----------



## hang (17. Mai 2019)

Stimmt! Muss wohl noch integriert werden vom Lutz.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. Mai 2019)

Grundsätzlich finde ich das Konzept schon Klasse.
Könnte ich mich schon mit anfreunden, aber nicht als E-Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hang (17. Mai 2019)

ich auch,ohne Motor;aber ansonsten schon interessant!


----------



## hang (17. Mai 2019)

Der Motor soll in die Narbe?!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. Mai 2019)

hang schrieb:


> Der Motor soll in die Narbe?!



Laut erster Studie sollte in die Nabe eine Art Untersetzung, damit man mit genügend Bandbreite in der Schaltung hat.


----------



## JoDeCologne (18. Mai 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Laut erster Studie sollte in die Nabe eine Art Untersetzung, damit man mit genügend Bandbreite in der Schaltung hat.


Coole und endlich mal wieder innovativer Shit, womit die Jungs mal angefangen haben!
Na dann gäbe es ja auch wieder eine Chance auf eine non-E-Version, da Hauptrahmenteile sehr gleich sind und sich Rotwild wieder eine breitere Palette leisten kann. ..das Batteriefach bleibt dann leer und heißt dann einfach SWAT-Box...oder welche Namen sich Rotwild dann dafür ausdenkt.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. Mai 2019)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Coole und endlich mal wieder innovativer Shit, womit die Jungs mal angefangen haben!
> Na dann gäbe es ja auch wieder eine Chance auf eine non-E-Version, da Hauptrahmenteile sehr gleich sind und sich Rotwild wieder eine breitere Palette leisten kann. ..das Batteriefach bleibt dann leer und heißt dann einfach SWAT-Box...oder welche Namen sich Rotwild dann dafür ausdenkt.



Tja, das wäre ja echt auch meine Hoffnung. 
Man sieht auf jeden Fall, dass die Jungs nach wie vor richtig innovativ sein könnten.


----------



## JoDeCologne (19. Mai 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Man sieht auf jeden Fall, dass die Jungs nach wie vor richtig innovativ sein könnten.


sehr fein „..könnten“


----------



## [email protected] (19. Mai 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> M-Rahmen habe ich jetzt, wollte ja, wenn ich bei dem alten Rahmen bleibe, mit dem L mehr Reach erreichen, da durch den kurzen Vorbau, und der flachere Lenkwinkel der M-Rahmen doch recht kurz geworden ist.


Hattest du nicht einen L Rahmen, den ich bei dir Probe gefahren bin?
Ich hätte übrigens einen 2015er L Rahmen abzugeben. Mehr Infos per PN.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. Mai 2019)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht einen L Rahmen, den ich bei dir Probe gefahren bin?
> Ich hätte übrigens einen 2015er L Rahmen abzugeben. Mehr Infos per PN.



Ja, stimmt. 
Habe ich oben vergessen zu korrigieren. 
Mein E1 ist tatsächlich ein L-Rahmen, also wäre mein "Wunschrahmen" eher schon ein XL.
Sorry für dir Fehlinformationen. 

Mein C1 ist ein M, hab ich wohl verwechselt. 

Habe eben mein E1 schon mal für den "großen Service" zerlegt.


----------



## mmoody (23. Mai 2019)

Eine Frage an Alle die den Hinterbau schon auseinander geschraubt haben, ist es normal, das beim zusammen Bau die Schwinge nur unter Anstrengung zusammen zu schrauben ist.


----------



## Maledivo (23. Mai 2019)

mmoody schrieb:


> Eine Frage an Alle die den Hinterbau schon auseinander geschraubt haben, ist es normal, das beim zusammen Bau die Schwinge nur unter Anstrengung zusammen zu schrauben ist.



Leider ja, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. Mai 2019)

mmoody schrieb:


> Eine Frage an Alle die den Hinterbau schon auseinander geschraubt haben, ist es normal, das beim zusammen Bau die Schwinge nur unter Anstrengung zusammen zu schrauben ist.



Was meinst du damit genau, und welches Bike?
Ich hatte mein E1 gerade noch auseinander, und könnte nicht sagen, dass es besonders anstrengend war.


----------



## mmoody (23. Mai 2019)

meine den E1, habe da knarz Geräusche aus der Ecke. als ich alles letztes Jahr auseinander hatte war es für kurze Zeit weg, leider wieder da.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Mai 2019)

Bei mir waren es zu Züge unterm Unterrohr.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. Mai 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es zu Züge unterm Unterrohr.



Das hatte ich auch schon mal.
War dann lustigerweise immer nach dem Putzen für kurze Zeit weg.
Hab dann mal alle Klemmen gelöst, die Züge etwas hin und her geschoben und dann versucht diese möglichst Spannungsfrei wieder fest zu ziehen.

Allerdings kann es auch nicht schaden, den Hinterbau mal zu zerlegen, zu säubern und neues Fett in die Lager zu machen.
Habe ich, wie oben geschrieben, diese Woche noch gemacht. 

Anbei ein Bild vom Lager der Umlenkung vorher, und gesäubert.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Mai 2019)

mmoody schrieb:


> meine den E1, habe da knarz Geräusche aus der Ecke. als ich alles letztes Jahr auseinander hatte war es für kurze Zeit weg, leider wieder da.


Hast du ein Shimano Schaltwerk?


----------



## mmoody (24. Mai 2019)

Sram x01


----------



## mmoody (24. Mai 2019)

Danke werde die Züge mal mir anschauen, hat einer eine Idee wie ich die knarz Geräusche vom Sattel weg bekomme?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Mai 2019)

mmoody schrieb:


> Danke werde die Züge mal mir anschauen, hat einer eine Idee wie ich die knarz Geräusche vom Sattel weg bekomme?


Kupferpaste auf das Gestell.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Mai 2019)

mmoody schrieb:


> Danke werde die Züge mal mir anschauen, hat einer eine Idee wie ich die knarz Geräusche vom Sattel weg bekomme?



Ist die Frage, ob die Geräusche "aus" dem Sattel kommen, also der Verbindung Haltebügel zu Oberfläche, oder aus der Verbindung Haltebügel zu Sattelstütze.
Bei letzterem würde ich dazwischen etwas Kupfer-Paste schmieren, und bei ersterem hast du wohl keine Chance, außer neuer Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (24. Mai 2019)

Kupferpaste an Streben ...





Edit: @RockyRider66 war schneller...


----------



## JoDeCologne (24. Mai 2019)

mmoody schrieb:


> Danke werde die Züge mal mir anschauen, hat einer eine Idee wie ich die knarz Geräusche vom Sattel weg bekomme?


..hab den SLR auch auf 4 Rädern (Renn, Stadt, Trail & Enduro)...und alle knarzen  wenn ich vorn und dann hinten belaste.

Ist glaube ich der Übergang Gestell zu Carbonschale. Werde aber mal rapido Kupferpasta probiere. Gracie & Ciao


----------



## mmoody (24. Mai 2019)

werde die Kupferpaste testen. Danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Mai 2019)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..hab den SLR auch auf 4 Rädern (Renn, Stadt, Trail & Enduro)...und alle knarzen  wenn ich vorn und dann hinten belaste.
> 
> Ist glaube ich der Übergang Gestell zu Carbonschale. Werde aber mal rapido Kupferpasta probiere. Gracie & Ciao


Im Übergang hilft Kettenspray vom Motorrad.


----------



## MB-Locke (16. Juni 2019)

Hi Zusammen,

Mein E1 braucht am Horst-Link neue Lager. Diese laufen rauh und auch eine zweimalige Fettpackung täuscht nicht darüber hinweg, dass diese irgendwie „fritte“ sind. Alle anderen sind noch gut. Kann mir von euch evtl jmd die passende Lagergröße sagen?

Edit: es ist ein 2015er E1..

Grüße und dank schon mal


----------



## Nismo99 (17. Juni 2019)

Hallo liebe Ritter,

trenne mich gerade von meinen Hirschen. Falls jemand Interesse hat meldet euch gerne ✌

Artikel sind im MTB-News Bikemarkt inseriert.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (20. Juni 2019)

Jetzt habe ich alles gesehen was Rotwild zu bieten hat....  mir kam heute ein E1+ mit Körbchen am Lenker entgegen 
Ich war mit meinem fast unfahrbaren Oldschool X1mitohne+ unterwegs


----------



## at021971 (20. Juni 2019)

Tja, als Biobiker wird man so langsam aber sicher zum Exot.

Thomas


----------



## Orakel (21. Juni 2019)

Bin echt mal gespannt was Rotwild ohne + bringt für 2020.
Rein intressehalber


----------



## dopero (21. Juni 2019)

Tatsächlich annähernd unfahrbar. Nicht mal die Reifenbeschriftung ist vorne und hinten gleich ausgerichtet ;-)
Und dann auch noch mit Umwerfer...


----------



## Bensemer (21. Juni 2019)

dopero schrieb:


> Tatsächlich annähernd unfahrbar. Nicht mal die Reifenbeschriftung ist vorne und hinten gleich ausgerichtet ;-)


Das ist mir ja noch nie aufgefallen und die Reifen sind schon 9 Monate drauf


----------



## heizer1980 (6. Juli 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Mein Rotwild-Dealer hat schon vor ein paar Wochen durchblicken lassen, das wohl für nächstes Jahr gar nichts neues ohne Motor kommen wird.
> Laut ihm wird Rotwild für 2020 ausschließlich E-Bikes entwickeln.
> 
> Eine Schande.
> Somit wird mein neues Enduro wahrscheinlich ein YT.




Habe die Tage über mal Nadine Rieder mit einem R2 FS Prototypen gesehen. Da scheint sich schon noch was zu tun.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (6. Juli 2019)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Habe die Tage über mal Nadine Rieder mit einem R2 FS Prototypen gesehen. Da scheint sich schon noch was zu tun.



Na das würde ja hoffen lassen.
Mal schauen, was noch kommt.


----------



## heizer1980 (7. Juli 2019)




----------



## at021971 (7. Juli 2019)

Das ist genauso wie das Rotwild R.R2 HT aus dem letzten Modelljahr wohl eher ein auf Rotwild umgelabeltes Bulls Wild Edge, welches ADP im Auftrag von der ZEG für deren Marke Bulls entwickelt hat. Der Lenkkopf ist nicht typisch Rotwild und entspricht dem des von Bulls adaptierten R.R2 HT. Auch das Oberrohr entspricht dem des Bulls Wild Edge Team. https://www.bulls.de/produkt/bulls-wildedgeteam-592-72646?sku=592-72646_ZEG






Da sieht es doch eher so aus, dass man wie letztes Jahr erneut die Kosten scheut etwas originär für Rotwild zu entwickeln.

Thomas


----------



## Bensemer (7. Juli 2019)

Da hätten sie es doch besser gelassen.  Das gab doch schon mal nur negative Kritik auf allen Kanölen. Rotwild war mal eine Edelmarke oder wollte zumindest so gesehen werden. Heute ist es eher der Abklatsch einer "Zweitligamarke"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (7. Juli 2019)

Rotwild ist jetzt halt eine eBike Marke. Man sieht das auch, wenn man mit dem Bike unterwegs ist. Auf den Touren trifft man viel mehr Rotwild eBikes an, als man jemals zuvor deren nicht motorisierte Modelle zu sehen bekam. Ökonomisch macht das wohl Sinn. Gefallen muss das einem aber nicht. Die nicht motorisierte Modelle werden vermutlich so langsam auslaufen.

Thomas


----------



## Groudon (7. Juli 2019)

Ja - so sieht es leider aus.

Mein Rotwild R.X1 aus dem Jahr 2015 wird wohl auch diesen Winter in den Ruhestand gehen und dafür kommt was anderes. Obwohl ich auch überlege ob es möglich wäre nicht den Hauptrahmen neu schweißen zu lassen. Ich würde das Rad gerne im Reach um 30-40 mm Strecken und den Stack erhöhen. Sonst bin ich grundsätzlich zufrieden.


----------



## JoDeCologne (24. Juli 2019)

Hi E1 - Fahrer,

denkst ihr auch über Rahmenwechsel nach..

Bei mir ist das E1 (Mj14-17) in M wohl definitiv was kurz bei 179cm. Macht zwar als Stolperbike riesig Spass, aber bei schnelleren Trails kann ich nicht dranbleiben, da es zu unruhig liegt mit 1160 Länge
... da läuft fast mein Q1 in L ruhiger mit 140mm.

Würde aber nochmal Größe L ne Chance geben, dh. wenn du dich damit trägst dein L loszuwerden und zumindest der Hauptrahmen ohne Riss ist, einfach an mich denken. Wenn du dann irgendwann verkaufen möchtest und jemanden hast der das E1 in M möchte, wäre auch Tausch L<->M fein.

Möchte einfach dem E1 noch ne Chance geben, da es in früheren Versionen einfach Klasse war und mich echt vorwärts & fix bergab gebracht hat. Irgendwann ist wohl jede aufgebohrte 2010er-Geometrie ausgelutscht, ich hab auch noch keine bezahlbare ( sowas wie SantaCruz Bronson, obwohl Geo 1:1 E1 ist) Alternative gefunden.

Oder jemand Idee oder ist glücklich umgestiegen? Tipp?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Juli 2019)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Hi E1 - Fahrer,
> 
> denkst ihr auch über Rahmenwechsel nach..
> 
> ...



Hi,
na die gleichen Gedanken treiben mich auch um.
Fahre zwar ein E1 in "L", würde aber um den Reach zu verlängern zu "XL" tendieren, und auch dem E1 so noch eine Chance geben.   
Konnte aber bisher auch kein Bike und auch keinen neuwertigen Rahmen ausmachen.

Daher plage ich mich halt auch mit dem Gedanken des Markenwechsels rum.
Im Moment tendiere ich zu YT Capra oder das neue Orbea Occam, jeweils in 29 Zoll.

Wenns soweit wäre, würde ich vielleicht mein E1 dann abgeben.


----------



## Maledivo (24. Juli 2019)

@JoDeCologne @Dirk Nennen 

Verstehe Euch zu gut!!! Hatte damals auch gleiches Problem gehabt bis ich in Rallon verliebt habe, ...

E1 ist top - und das echt weit und breit - manchmal vermisse ich ihn, insbesondere bei längere Uphillfahrten (vor allem wenn es steil wird).

Damals hatte ich auch nicht so viel Auswahl die mir "passen" würde - jetzt wo ich Rallon habe, bin echt sehr happy - Downhill bin viel schneller geworden.

Eines kann ich euch aber sagen dass Ihr bei längeren Nutzung der E1 nix verpasst!!! Außer kurzen Glücksgefühle bei neues Bike, ...

@Dirk Nennen : YT Capra und Orbea Occam sind völlig verschieden, ... ich würde wenn ich neues Bike anschaffen würde ne neuen Occam holen! Außer wenn Du ne downhilllässiges Bike holen willst - dann bist bei Rallon oder Capra besser aufgehoben.

Noch besser: Wann kommt ihr mal nach Koblenz zu uns - wir haben viele schöne Trails!!!!!


----------



## Groudon (24. Juli 2019)

Ich gebe meinen Rotwild R.X1 650b Rahmen aus 2014/2015 in Größe L ab. Inkl. Winkelsteuersatz (Cane Creek AngleSet) wodurch der Lenkwinkel bei 66 Grad liegt. Dazu eine Rock Shox Yari 650b mit 160 mm und nachgerüsteter CoMo Dämpfung.

Ich will auf 29" umsteigen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Juli 2019)

Maledivo schrieb:


> @JoDeCologne @Dirk Nennen
> 
> Verstehe Euch zu gut!!! Hatte damals auch gleiches Problem gehabt bis ich in Rallon verliebt habe, ...
> 
> ...



Hey Joe,
na was denn nun?
Du schreibst, dass du viel schneller geworden bist, aber außer kurzem Glücksgefühl würden wir nix verpassen? 

Und klar, Occam (Modell 2020) und Capra scheinen grundverschieden zu sein, sind sie schlussendlich aber lediglich im Federweg.
Die Eckdaten bzw. Maße sind (zumindest in Größe L bei 29Zoll) nahezu identische.

Gute Idee mit Koblenz, ich schau mal in den Kalender, wie es passen könnte. Mein Bike-Buddy ist allerdings noch 2 Wochen in Urlaub.


----------



## Bensemer (24. Juli 2019)

@JoDeCologne du bist hier bald allein wie man die anderen so liest. Viele sind schon umgestiegen. Ist wirklich schade, Rotwild war mal gut... 

Ach, und ich habe seit gestern ein Jeffsy cf  ist halt passiert 

Soll ich mein Rotwild wie meine Vorredner auch mal anbieten? Na gut, ist ein '15er X1 in M


----------



## JoDeCologne (24. Juli 2019)

Rotwilds seh ich in freier Natur zuletzt nur noch unter etwas runderen E-Bike-Hintern. Gestern wurde ich im Wald "oh, noch ein schönes altes Rotwild" von einem XC-Typen begrüßt ..ääh das Ding ist 4Jahre alt in Vollaustattung!  

@Maledivo Ja - so ein Rotwild-Ritter-Treff steht ja schon ewig an... auch wenn 80% Ehemalige dabei wären

@Bensemer YT hat tolle Bikes, super Design, toppreisige Ausstattung, verwegene Werksfahrer und cooles Image.
Kannst ja mal Abschiedsbild machen. 

jau @Dirk Nennen  & ich halten dann hier erstmal noch die Rotwild-Stange..aber wohl nicht mehr ewig (s.o.)


Mal schauen wo es hingeht. Die aktuelle Enduro-Liga ist mir fast zu "bügelnd": "the missing pop!" => da fehlt der Flummi-Fun, der an jedem Hügel oder Würzelchen Spieltrieb aufkommen lässt.
Werde wohl in der neuen"Trailbike"-Klasse suchen müssen und meine ganz 27.5er Teile dort auftragen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Locke (25. Juli 2019)

Hi,
Oh Männer, ihr sprecht mir aus der Seele. Trage mich schwanger mit nem Wechsel auf ein anderes Bike (SC Bronson oder was Trailigeres) und das E1 in L abzugeben...
Aber so richtig fündig bin ich noch nicht geworden und >2.000 für ein Rahmenset belastet aktuell die Kasse zu arg.

Nun war ich mal wieder intensiver in den Bergen und mal wieder frisch ins alte Bike verliebt. Ein wenig Kritik gibt es aber bis ich so richtig zufrieden ein neues Bike habe bleibe ich mal glücklich mitm E1 dabei und hoffe, dass es hält. Auch das 2018er würd ich mal testen. Ein wenig länger dürfte das E1 gefühlt sein u bissl mehr Pop an Kanten


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. Juli 2019)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hi,
> Oh Männer, ihr sprecht mir aus der Seele. Trage mich schwanger mit nem Wechsel auf ein anderes Bike (SC Bronson oder was Trailigeres) und das E1 in L abzugeben...
> Aber so richtig fündig bin ich noch nicht geworden und >2.000 für ein Rahmenset belastet aktuell die Kasse zu arg.
> 
> Nun war ich mal wieder intensiver in den Bergen und mal wieder frisch ins alte Bike verliebt. Ein wenig Kritik gibt es aber bis ich so richtig zufrieden ein neues Bike habe bleibe ich mal glücklich mitm E1 dabei und hoffe, dass es hält. Auch das 2018er würd ich mal testen. Ein wenig länger dürfte das E1 gefühlt sein u bissl mehr Pop an Kanten



Tja, scheint ja schon bald ein "Massenproblem" hier zu sein.

Hatte mich ja auch schon mit dem 18er E1 befasst. Aber da sind dann einige Punkte einfach nicht passend: 
34er Gabel, 170er Kurbel, 27,5er, fehlender Reach und Stack, und nur in Top-Version mit ordentlichen Laufrädern. 
Der Rahmen würde mir ja gefallen, aber an einem 4000,- + Bike noch so viel ändern zu müssen. 

Von daher ist mein aktueller Favorit das neue Orbea Occam.


----------



## MB-Locke (25. Juli 2019)

Bei mir wäre es eh nur der Rahmen, alles andere würde ich ohnehin übernehmen. Aber ja, es is von den Daten eher zu kurz u Stack zu wenig, wie du eben sagst... und der Rest, brauchen wir nicht zu reden


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. Juli 2019)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Bei mir wäre es eh nur der Rahmen, alles andere würde ich ohnehin übernehmen. Aber ja, es is von den Daten eher zu kurz u Stack zu wenig, wie du eben sagst... und der Rest, brauchen wir nicht zu reden



So war ja auch mein Plan, aber selbst wenn man quasi die fehlende Länge durch einen größeren Rahmen ausgleichen würde, ist das größte Problem dann eher der Boost Standard fast aller neuer Rahmen.
Und schwupps, passen weder Laufräder noch Kurbel.
Und bei Übernahme der alten Gabel müsste man sich nen speziellen LRS machen lassen. (Vorne normal, hinten Boost) 

Ich hab so ziemlich alles durchgespielt, und letzten Endes läuft es immer drauf raus, dass ein komplettes neues Bike die beste Alternative ist.


----------



## JoDeCologne (26. Juli 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> So war ja auch mein Plan, aber selbst wenn man quasi die fehlende Länge durch einen größeren Rahmen ausgleichen würde, ist das größte Problem dann eher der Boost Standard fast aller neuer Rahmen.
> Und schwupps, passen weder Laufräder noch Kurbel.
> Und bei Übernahme der alten Gabel müsste man sich nen speziellen LRS machen lassen. (Vorne normal, hinten Boost)
> 
> Ich hab so ziemlich alles durchgespielt, und letzten Endes läuft es immer drauf raus, dass ein komplettes neues Bike die beste Alternative ist.


..mit größerem Rahmen wird das E1 18‘ gleich wieder echt hoch (Überstandshöhe und Sattelrohr), da fehlt mir Kniefreiheit und gefährdet notfalls „the nuts“ - und das bei trotzdem relativ wenig Länge/Reach.
Chic ist es ja, auch wenn es etwas den Canyonbuckel hat... na und Rahmenpreis wie bei Santa oder Yeti oder Evil.

Vom letzten E1 mit Hybridcarbon hat hier auch nie jemals einer geschwärmt - kennt da einer einen der einen kennt und hat nen Plan 

Wegen 6mm breiterem Boost hinten, würde ich mir erstmal nen Boostadapter für Scheiben & links/rechts an Achse holen. 3mm sind ja nicht wirklich viel, was die Kassette nach innen wandert. Bin mit alten soliden ex1501 echt happy (ex471 mit 25mm reichen auch vielen im DH Worldcup ). Kurbel ist die RF Next sl oder six c praktisch, leicht & einfach Kettenblatt umdrehen, um Boost zu bekommen. Die gibt’s zZ öfter mal richtig günstig.


Bleibt das Rahmenproblem und nun Überlegung,  Trailbike + Enduro im Keller zu verkaufen und auf nur ein endurolastiges Trailbike zu gehen 
..sowas was bügelt & popt und tourt

 Pflegen, Kosten,  einheitliches Radgefühl vs 
Abwechslung, Ersatzrad, Nostalgie  : Habt ihr mehrere Bikes aktiv am laufen


----------



## Maledivo (26. Juli 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> So war ja auch mein Plan, aber selbst wenn man quasi die fehlende Länge durch einen größeren Rahmen ausgleichen würde, ist das größte Problem dann eher der Boost Standard fast aller neuer Rahmen.
> Und schwupps, passen weder Laufräder noch Kurbel.
> Und bei Übernahme der alten Gabel müsste man sich nen speziellen LRS machen lassen. (Vorne normal, hinten Boost)
> 
> Ich hab so ziemlich alles durchgespielt, und letzten Endes läuft es immer drauf raus, dass ein komplettes neues Bike die beste Alternative ist.



Nicht unbedingt, ich habe alles bis auf Dämpfer, Steuersatz und Innenlager vom E1 übernommen. Da Rallon ne Boost-Rahmen ist habe ich mit Atapter für Hinterrad montieren können - läuft einwandfrei, ...

Mit der Zeit habe ich dann Kurbel, Sattel und Griffe ausgetauscht - schlußendlich neue Naben (auch mit 142er Standard - die auch mit Hilfe des Atapter boostmäßig gebracht werden kann (bei Hope ist viel praktischer bei Atapter).

Laufrad zum umspeichen ist auch kein Raketenwissenschaft, etwas Gefühl braucht man schon, dann klappt´s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (26. Juli 2019)

Bin mit E1 17er (Baugleich wie 18er, in rot) auf Trails probegefahren, für mich ne Verschlechterung zu meinem alten E1. Daher habe ich auch andere Rahmen genommen.

Daher würde ich empfehlen ein wenig Probesitzen - und fahren!!!! Kam mit meinem alten E1 in M gut klar, im 2017er müsste ich mindestens L holen und der ist immer noch kurz (nicht zu kurz).


----------



## JoDeCologne (26. Juli 2019)

@Maledivo du hattest aber doch auch das seltene 2013er E1 650b Race, mit langen Kettenstreben, was noch den SorglosBügelCharakter des alten 26er Superenduro hatte. Oder?


----------



## Maledivo (26. Juli 2019)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> @Maledivo du hattest aber doch auch das seltene 2013er E1 650b Race, mit langen Kettenstreben, was noch den SorglosBügelCharakter des alten 26er Superenduro hatte. Oder?



Jap!!!!


----------



## Orakel (26. Juli 2019)

Wer weiß vlt kommt ja doch noch was neues für euch in 2020.
Ich habe festgestellt dass das mit den anderen Müttern &Töchtern nicht nur ein Klischee ist


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (26. Juli 2019)

Nachdem mein R.E1 von 2012 einen Riss am Steuerrohr bekommen hat, bin ich auch auf der Suche nach Ersatz.





Rotwild ist leider raus, da von denen nichts innovatives mehr kommt.

Momentan ist ein Mondraker Foxy oder Superfoxy mein Favorit.


----------



## JoDeCologne (26. Juli 2019)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Nachdem mein R.E1 von 2012 einen Riss am Steuerrohr bekommen hat, bin ich auch auf der Suche nach Ersatz.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 889634
> 
> ...


7 Jahre Spaß an einem Rad ist aber auch der Supergau für nen Hersteller


Schade um das beste Bike was Rotwild je hatte ..und wohl gehabt haben wird.
R.i.P.

Ps. Organspendeausweis?
..der Hinterbau ist sehr gesucht


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (26. Juli 2019)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> 7 Jahre Spaß an einem Rad ist aber auch der Supergau für nen Hersteller
> 
> 
> Schade um das beste Bike was Rotwild je hatte ..und wohl gehabt haben wird.
> ...


Der Hinterbau ist erst 2 Jahre alt.
Wenn jemand Bedarf hat bitte melden.
Ride on Chris


----------



## Bensemer (26. Juli 2019)

Ob es das Abschiedsbild ist weiß ich noch nicht wirklich. Vielleicht bleibt es auch da als Schlechtwettermatschfräse oder ich friemel ein Körbchen dran zum Brötchen holen. Man bekommt ja nicht mehr viel für nonboost und nicht mehr zeitgemäße Komponenten aber ich habe darauf immerhin drauf "all-mountainen" gelernt. Mal schauen... 









Gruß Thomas


----------



## MB-Locke (26. Juli 2019)

Echt schade... wir geht das YT? Sitzt man nich zu weit aufm Hinterrad? Das frag ich mich in letzter Zeit bei immer mehr Herstellern


----------



## Dirk Nennen (26. Juli 2019)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Echt schade... wir geht das YT? Sitzt man nich zu weit aufm Hinterrad? Das frag ich mich in letzter Zeit bei immer mehr Herstellern



Habs zwar noch nicht Probe gefahren, aber das sicher nicht.
Der Sitzwinkel vom Capra ist je nach Einstellung des Flip - Chips 2 bis 2,5 Grad steiler.
Habe das mal gemessen, und bei mir wäre ich damit rund 2,5 bis 3 cm weiter Vorne.
Dadurch bleibt in der Sitzposition auch nur noch die Hälfte des um 6 Zentimeter längeren Reachs übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (27. Juli 2019)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Echt schade... wir geht das YT? Sitzt man nich zu weit aufm Hinterrad? Das frag ich mich in letzter Zeit bei immer mehr Herstellern


Ich kann noch keinen richtigen Vergleich berichten aber ich hatte bei kurzer Probefahrt mit Jeans und Turnschuhen auf Klickies schon das Gefühl es klettert besser. Bin gespannt ob sich das auf den nächsten Touren bestätigt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Juli 2019)

Heute das erste Mal mit dem C1 einen Halbmarathon geknattert. 
Rädchen läuft gut, muss es noch im trockenen probieren.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (28. Juli 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Heute das erste Mal mit dem C1 einen Halbmarathon geknattert.
> Rädchen läuft gut, muss es noch im trockenen probieren.Anhang anzeigen 890663



Da hattest du aber ne mutige Bereifung drauf für diese Wetterbedingungen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Juli 2019)

Jetzt wo du das erwähnst fällt es mir auch auf 

Profil wird überbewertet. Wenn man sich an den Grenzpunkt ( Grenzbereich gibt es nicht ) gewöhnt hat geht das.


----------



## JoDeCologne (6. August 2019)

..vor @Gianty ‘s Beitrag wollte ich gerade Vorschlag machen, die „Rotwild Ritter“ bald in „YT Ziegenhirten“ umzubenennen.


----------



## Bensemer (7. August 2019)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Echt schade... wir geht das YT? Sitzt man nich zu weit aufm Hinterrad? Das frag ich mich in letzter Zeit bei immer mehr Herstellern


Also, erstes Resümee nach 2 Höhenmeter-Touren.
(wer nicht lesen will das ich damit glücklich werde, der scrolle bitte weiter. Ich würde halt gefragt.)
Ok, Kurzfassung: Als erstes habe ich die beiden E13 Traktorreifen entsorgt und Fahrradreifen tubeless aufgezogen. Das sparte schon mal 625 Gramm ein. Die erste Fahrt war gleich ein sehr traillastiger Rundkurs im Odenwald. Das machte mich nicht glücklich weil ich mit dem Dämpfer noch nicht wirklich klar kam. Vor Tour 2 konnte ich dieses Problem beheben. Uphill spürbar fester aber trotzdem nicht weniger komfortabel wie der Hinterbau/Dämpfer vom X1. Die Bedienung der Sattelstütze ist viel sensibler am YT. 
Die XTR / E13 Schaltung schaltet sauber und weich aber die Sprünge sind teilweise sehr groß. Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass mir das (vielleicht negativ) auffällt. Ich war auch mehrmals schon am größten Ritzel angekommen. Möglicherweise ordere ich mir mal ein 2 Zähne kleineres Kettenblatt.  9-46 ist ja schon geil - zumindest auf dem Papier. Das Vorderrad steigt schneller als beim Rotwild. Ich habe zum Kumpel gesagt das ich es einfach mit Milch voll laufen lassen werde


----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. August 2019)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Also, erstes Resümee nach 2 Höhenmeter-Touren.
> (wer nicht lesen will das ich damit glücklich werde, der scrolle bitte weiter. Ich würde halt gefragt.)
> Ok, Kurzfassung: Als erstes habe ich die beiden E13 Traktorreifen entsorgt und Fahrradreifen tubeless aufgezogen. Das sparte schon mal 625 Gramm ein. Die erste Fahrt war gleich ein sehr traillastiger Rundkurs im Odenwald. Das machte mich nicht glücklich weil ich mit dem Dämpfer noch nicht wirklich klar kam. Vor Tour 2 konnte ich dieses Problem beheben. Uphill spürbar fester aber trotzdem nicht weniger komfortabel wie der Hinterbau/Dämpfer vom X1. Die Bedienung der Sattelstütze ist viel sensibler am YT.
> Die XTR / E13 Schaltung schaltet sauber und weich aber die Sprünge sind teilweise sehr groß. Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass mir das (vielleicht negativ) auffällt. Ich war auch mehrmals schon am größten Ritzel angekommen. Möglicherweise ordere ich mir mal ein 2 Zähne kleineres Kettenblatt.  9-46 ist ja schon geil - zumindest auf dem Papier. Das Vorderrad steigt schneller als beim Rotwild. Ich habe zum Kumpel gesagt das ich es einfach mit Milch voll laufen lassen werde



Hi Jo,
liest sich ja nicht schlecht.
Was für ein YT hast du denn genau?

Werde mein Capra ja wohl auch Anfang September bekommen.
Den Antrieb werde ich direkt gegen eine komplette GX tauschen, da mir die montierte schon sehr "schnell" vorkommt, und ich lieber etwas mehr "Reserve" in Form von kleinen Gängen habe, statt bergab auch bei 40km/h noch treten zu können.

Bist du die "E13-Traktorreifen" denn mal gefahren?
Überlege auch noch, diese direkt zu tauschen (vielleicht zumindest hinten) oder einfach mal zu probieren.

VG
Dirk


----------



## JoDeCologne (7. August 2019)

Ich lese eifrig mit ... im neuen YT Thread. 

Mittlerweile mindestens 5 Ritter hier, die auf yt umgestiegen sind


----------



## Bensemer (7. August 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Was für ein YT hast du denn genau?


Jeffsy 27 CF Pro. Beim Pro ist Rahmen und Hinterbau Carbon. Es gibt noch Varianten komplett aus Alu, Carbon Rahmen mit Alu Hinterbau und das CF Race, das hat dann nochmal 10mm mehr Federweg und Kashima.


Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Bist du die "E13-Traktorreifen" denn mal gefahren?
> Überlege auch noch, diese direkt zu tauschen (vielleicht zumindest hinten) oder einfach mal zu probieren.


Ja, bei 2 Rädern die ich dank Facebook Gruppe vor dem kauf kurz testen durfte. Bin einen geschotterten Anstieg hoch, die Reifen haben enorm hohen Rollwiderstand und warfen mir mit zu viel Steinchen um sich. 
Die Reifen hatten (mit wenig Milchresten) 1007 und 969 Gramm. Ich habe vorerst mal 2 deutlich leichtere Nobby Nic in der selben breite montiert. 

Laut der Facebook Gruppe sind es aber doch einige die nur den hinteren in was leichteres und besser rollendes getauscht haben. 

Die Schaltung bekommt noch ne Chance bei mir. Ich gebe da so schnell nicht auf weil ich XTR schon lange sehr geil finde aber noch nie was an meinen Bikes hatte. Hier ist ja auch die Bremse umgerüstet 




Dirk, welches Capra kommt denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. August 2019)

@Bensemer 

Da ich bekennender Alu-Gläubiger bin, wird´s bei mir das *AL-Comp in 29 Zoll und Größe L.*
Habe ja (wie ich glaube schon mal geschrieben zu haben) viel an Geometrien verglichen, und mein aktuelles E1 nach allen Änderungen genau vermessen, und denke das es Top passen sollte.

Bin eigentlich auch ein XTR-Fan (hatte mal das alte (2009er) E1 mit komplett XTR) , aber nachdem ich mir zuletzt die GX als Test ans Bike gemacht hatte, und echt begeistert bin, war klar, dass ich den Antrieb direkt umrüsten werden.
Zumal mir eher immer ein Bergauf-Gang fehlt. Da kann ich mit dem 9er Ritzel nicht wirklich viel anfangen, auch wenn mit einem 28er KB das wieder halbwegs hinkommt.
Aber wie du schon schreibst, die Gangsprünge sind dann halt doch sehr groß.

Na, dann werde ich mal schauen, wegen der Reifen.
Vielleicht fahre ich die tatsächlich erst mal in den Winter hinein (da ist mehr Grip sicher brauchbar), und schaue dann mal im Frühjahr, etwas "Reifen-Tuning" zu machen.
Bin auch noch unsicher, ob ich die 200er Bremsscheibe hinten unbedingt brauche. Bin bisher mit 180er Scheibe und XT-2-Kolben-Bremse auch bestens klar gekommen. Könnte sein, dass diese dann auch "gedownsized" wird.


----------



## TrailProf (7. August 2019)

Neulich in den Dolomiten meinte doch ein Wanderer zu mir: "Das ist aber ein schönes E-Bike"
Was soll man da noch sagen ?
Rotwild scheint also von der breiten Masse als reine E-Bike Marke wahrgenommen zu werden und ich denke, dass das auch so gewollt ist.


----------



## Raziel-Noir (10. August 2019)

Erfahrungsbericht...

Kürzlich bei der Samstäglichen Jagd durch den urbanen Dschungel, genannt: Einkaufszentrum; erspähte ich in der Presseabteilung die Septemberausgabe der MOUNTAINBIKE. Großer Slogan: "NEUHEITEN 2020 - Santa Cruz-YT-*Rotwild *usw."  Etwas neues meiner präferierten Marke *ROTWILD*? Etwa ein neues* C1 in Alu*? Oder ein neues *R.E1 ohne problembehaftetes Carbon*? Kann das sein??
Bei der MTB-Marke, bei der sich mir in den letzten Jahren der Eindruck aufdrängte, ADP Engineering (wie fast alle anderen Hersteller auch) hat keinen Bock mehr auf selbst strampeln und bedient nur noch den vermögenden Herren (oder die Dame) im fortgeschrittenen Alter, die besonders jugendlich und sportiv erscheinen will!? Also das Heft eingesackt und ab dafür ins Home sweet Home. Auf der heimatlichen Couch dann der SCHOCK: Von den "heißesten Bikes" (O-Ton Heftaufmacher) sind insbesondere die der genannten Hersteller größtenteils E-MTB! *DIE NEUHEIT VON ROTWILD ist das R.X750 Ultra!!* Habe ich mich vertan und versehentlich das Magazin des Marktbegleiters gekauft, der sich mit diesen pervertierten Exemplaren des MT-Bikens beschäftigt? NEIN, ein Blick auf das Cover bestätigt meine Befürchtung: Die am sehnlichst erwarteten MTB der Saison 2020 sind für das MOUNTAINBIKE-Redaktionsteam offensichtlich *E-MTB*. Was mich nachdenklich stimmt. Denn als Wahlbewohner einer Bayrischen Metropole bin ich relativ "nah" am Brennpunkt. In der selbsternannten "Radlhauptstadt" findet alltäglich ein Wettkampf um den Spitzenplatz diverser "Segmente" zwischen allen Arten von Fahrradfahrern statt; sei es der ausgemergelte Triathlon-Pilot, der Hipster auf seinem Fixie, der Downhiller, der grad frisch vom Samerberg zu kommen scheint oder auch der Radwanderer auf seinem Seitentaschenbewehrten Trekkingrad. Ach ja: Tante Emma schiebt sich ebenfalls mit ihren strammen 60 Lenzen auf ihrem elektrisch Motorisiertem Gerät an den Start. Doch halt! Nicht 60, eher 26 scheint Emma zu sein...
Und eine Vertreterin eben jenes Emma-Typ ist es, die mir an der vorletzten Kurve zur Gotzenalm fröhlich zuruft: "Boah, Respekt! Ohne E! Das hätte ich nicht geschafft!!"; während meine Lungen verzweifelt versuchen das letzte bisschen Sauerstoff aus der Umgebungsluft in die Oberschenkel zu bekommen. Nachdem der letzte Anstieg geschafft ist und sich bei einem kühlen Radler und einem Kaiserschmarrn ein wohliges Glücksgefühl und etwas Stolz über die erbrachte Leistung einstellt, fällt der Blick auf die versammelten Boliden und der Ausruf des Wirtes: "Oh, mal wieder ein normaler MTB'ler! Schön, die sind mittlerweile selten hier oben geworden!" führt mich zu zweierlei Erkenntnissen:
1. Ich gehöre mit meiner Partnerin zu einer aussterbenden Gattung! 
und
2. Das der unsinnige Vorschlag der christlich-bayrischen "Volkspartei" mit den drei Buchstaben nicht von ungefähr kommt!

Ich fahre nunmehr seit dem 5 Lebensjahr und damit 35 Jahre Fahrrad, von Stützrad über 3-Gang bis zu den letzten zwei aktuellen (MTB-)Evolutionsstufen: 1 Gang ungefedert und 30-Gang vollgefedert, jedoch immer aus eigener Kraft! Beide Inkarnationen selbst aus gewissenhaft ausgewählten Einzelteilen zusammengebaut (denn der Finanzberater gab kein grünes Licht für ein Serienbike, schon gar nicht von ROTWILD!). Was mir jedoch nie einfallen würde: Einen Berg oder einen Trail mit Motorischer Unterstützung zu (er-)fahren! Und als DAV-Mitglied und leidenschaftlicher Bergwanderer meide ich ebenfalls jede Bergbahn (und die Gipfel, wo ebenjene Bergbahnen stehen noch dazu!). Was erlebt der Elektrifizierte Bergbesucher denn schon noch als Natur? Den zubetonierten Gipfel des Wendelstein? Das vorbeihuschen der Baumstämme auch im Uphill?
Und gemessen an den in den letzten Jahren veröffentlichten Verkaufszahlen werden derer motorisierte Biker immer mehr. Und da sich der persönliche (Kraft-)Aufwand in Grenzen hält, bewegt man das teure E-MTB auch eben da wo es besonders lukrativ erscheint: am Berg! 
Um aber wieder zurück zum Grund dieses Leserbriefes zu kommen: Es ist noch nicht solange her, da wurde man als bekloppt, ja geradezu verrückt angesehen, wenn man die gewagte These aufgestellt hat, dass ein vernünftiges Bike kaum unter 700-800 Euro, und ein MTB; besonders ein Fully kaum unter 1800,- Euro erhältlich ist. Doch scheinbar haben alle um einen herum plötzlich im Lotto, Eurojackpot oder sonst wo gewonnen, dann anders ist es kaum zu erklären, dass so viele E-Bikes mit Preisen ab 2000,- Euro zu sehen sind.  Und von der vielbeschworenen Umweltschonung und dem Ökologischen Bewusstsein bleibt nicht mehr viel, wenn man erleben darf; wie vier der eingangs erwähnten älteren Herren mit voller Brieftasche ihre brandneuen 20-kg Elektro-Boliden (u.a. ein ROTWILD R.E1+) von einem amerikanischen Grobstollengefährt (der Amerikaner sagt nicht umsonst „Truck“ dazu und nicht SUV) auf dem Spitzingseeparkplatz zu entladen, um dann mit der Kraft der zwei Herzen zur Rotwand hochzubrettern und sich dann dort wahrscheinlich gegenseitig ob der vollbrachten (Teil-)Leistung auf die Schultern zu klopfen. Und eine gewisse Mitverantwortung hat dann auch dieses tolle Magazin, wenn es nach anfänglichen zögerlichen Warnrufen nun offensichtlich auf der neuen Cash-Cow der Bike Industrie mitreitet und als tollsten Neuheiten ausgerechnet E-MTB ausruft! Wenn man vergleichsweise mal die Suchhilfe im IBC zum Stichwort „E-MTB“ bemüht, ist der letzte Eintrag 3 Jahre her und gefühlt ist die überwiegende Meinung im Forum: BOSCH NEIN DANKE!

In der (noch nicht verstorbenen) Hoffnung auf ein bezahlbares R.E1 Core Alu-Rahmenkit in Gr. L ...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. August 2019)

Raziel-Noir schrieb:


> Erfahrungsbericht...
> 
> Kürzlich bei der Samstäglichen Jagd durch den urbanen Dschungel, genannt: Einkaufszentrum; erspähte ich in der Presseabteilung die Septemberausgabe der MOUNTAINBIKE. Großer Slogan: "NEUHEITEN 2020 - Santa Cruz-YT-*Rotwild *usw."  Etwas neues meiner präferierten Marke *ROTWILD*? Etwa ein neues* C1 in Alu*? Oder ein neues *R.E1 ohne problembehaftetes Carbon*? Kann das sein??
> Bei der MTB-Marke, bei der sich mir in den letzten Jahren der Eindruck aufdrängte, ADP Engineering (wie fast alle anderen Hersteller auch) hat keinen Bock mehr auf selbst strampeln und bedient nur noch den vermögenden Herren (oder die Dame) im fortgeschrittenen Alter, die besonders jugendlich und sportiv erscheinen will!? Also das Heft eingesackt und ab dafür ins Home sweet Home. Auf der heimatlichen Couch dann der SCHOCK: Von den "heißesten Bikes" (O-Ton Heftaufmacher) sind insbesondere die der genannten Hersteller größtenteils E-MTB! *DIE NEUHEIT VON ROTWILD ist das R.X750 Ultra!!* Habe ich mich vertan und versehentlich das Magazin des Marktbegleiters gekauft, der sich mit diesen pervertierten Exemplaren des MT-Bikens beschäftigt? NEIN, ein Blick auf das Cover bestätigt meine Befürchtung: Die am sehnlichst erwarteten MTB der Saison 2020 sind für das MOUNTAINBIKE-Redaktionsteam offensichtlich *E-MTB*. Was mich nachdenklich stimmt. Denn als Wahlbewohner einer Bayrischen Metropole bin ich relativ "nah" am Brennpunkt. In der selbsternannten "Radlhauptstadt" findet alltäglich ein Wettkampf um den Spitzenplatz diverser "Segmente" zwischen allen Arten von Fahrradfahrern statt; sei es der ausgemergelte Triathlon-Pilot, der Hipster auf seinem Fixie, der Downhiller, der grad frisch vom Samerberg zu kommen scheint oder auch der Radwanderer auf seinem Seitentaschenbewehrten Trekkingrad. Ach ja: Tante Emma schiebt sich ebenfalls mit ihren strammen 60 Lenzen auf ihrem elektrisch Motorisiertem Gerät an den Start. Doch halt! Nicht 60, eher 26 scheint Emma zu sein...
> ...



Geiler Leserbrief!
1000 prozentige Zustimmung!


----------



## at021971 (10. August 2019)

Tja, wir bio-Bike sind leider eine aussterbende Rasse. Warten wir mal ab, wann andere Marken nachziehen und wie Rotwild nur noch den aktuell boomenden eMobil Markt bedienen. Was mich am meisten an dieser Entwicklung ärgert, ist dass wenn Mami und Papi in den 30ern mit dem eBike daherkommen, natürlich auch die Kinder dem nicht nachstehen können und ebenso schon in jungen Jahren an die motorische Unterstützung gewöhnt werden. Ob da dann jemals noch richtige Biker raus werden? Und das andere was mir gegen den Strich geht ist, dass nun fast jeder überall hinkommen kann. Die Berge immer voller werden und es unweigerlich unschöne Konsequenzen, Einschränkungen und Verbote für uns alle geben wird. Gerade heute war im Weltspiegel ein Bericht aus dem Allgäu über das Mountainbiken im Allgemeinen und das eMountainbiken im Speziellen, mit genau dem Tenor. Wenn wir als bioBiker vielen Wanderern auf den Trails schon ein Dorn in den Augen waren, wird diese Ablehnung gerade potenziert. Weitere Wegsperrungen sind nur eine Frage der Zeit. In der Sendung träumte schon ein Naturschützer vom Baden-Würtembergischem Waldgesetz samt 2 Meter Regel auch für uns hier in Bayern.  

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## hang (10. August 2019)

Okay,nicht alle aber viele sind nicht das was wir als Vorbild sein möchten!
Unser Sohn ist übrigens 5 Jahre. 
Ach ja wir 53 und 47 Jahre. Beide auf nem 2017ner E1 und biken seit 20 Jahren. 
Ich hoffe er verliert nicht den Spaß am „selber“ biken. 
Waren gerade 3 Wochen in Sexten und ja 90% E-Bikes, aber am Karnischen Kamm war nix mehr von E-bikern zu sehen!
Klar da muss man ja auch biken können und es gibt keine Ladestation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (11. August 2019)

Raziel-Noir schrieb:


> Wenn man vergleichsweise mal die Suchhilfe im IBC zum Stichwort „E-MTB“ bemüht, ist der letzte Eintrag 3 Jahre her und gefühlt ist die überwiegende Meinung im Forum: BOSCH NEIN DANKE!


Eben deswegen werden Rotwild die E-Bikes aus den Händen gerissen, da ist kein Bosch sondern Brose drin  



at021971 schrieb:


> Tja, wir bio-Bike sind leider eine aussterbende Rasse. Warten wir mal ab, wann andere Marken nachziehen und wie Rotwild nur noch den aktuell boomenden eMobil Markt bedienen.


Wenn man mal genau hinschaut, werden bei einigen Marken die Entwicklungskapazitäten dem E-Bike Markt zugeteilt. Der Rest muss dann mit neuen Komponenten und Farben im nächsten Jahr weiter laufen.



at021971 schrieb:


> Die Berge immer voller werden und es unweigerlich unschöne Konsequenzen, Einschränkungen und Verbote für uns alle geben wird. Gerade heute war im Weltspiegel ein Bericht aus dem Allgäu über das Mountainbiken im Allgemeinen und das eMountainbiken im Speziellen, mit genau dem Tenor. Wenn wir als bioBiker vielen Wanderern auf den Trails schon ein Dorn in den Augen waren, wird diese Ablehnung gerade potenziert. Weitere Wegsperrungen sind nur eine Frage der Zeit. In der Sendung träumte schon ein Naturschützer vom Baden-Würtembergischem Waldgesetz samt 2 Meter Regel auch für uns hier in Bayern.


Das es in den Bergen immer voller wird ist wohl nicht mehr abzustreiten. Allerdings sollte man diese Diskussionen mehr auf der Sachebene führen. Denn auch der übrige Bergtourismus hat in den letzten Jahren extrem zugenommen. Auch hier sind die Leute immer besser ausgerüstet und durch die Möglichkeit in Notsituationen einfach Hilfe holen zu können (Handy, Satellit) dringen sie in Regionen vor, in denen man noch vor wenigen Jahren nur wenige angetroffen hat. Dazu z.B. letzte Woche in einer Doku im Fernsehen ein Bergretter zur Situation am Watzmann: Vor ein paar Jahre waren pro Tag am Gipfel max 60-70 Personen, heute sind es oft über 200.
Deswegen wird es wohl so kommen das es Einschränkungen für alle Erholungssuchenden, auch Wanderer, in den Bergen geben wird. Bei diesem Szenario könnte die jetzt große Zahl von E-Bikern sogar von Vorteil sein. Denn je größer eine Nutzergruppe ist, die E-Biker werden dabei, auch wenn es vielen nicht gefällt,  als Radfahrer gewertet, desto weniger Gefahr besteht das diese bei der Verteilung der zur Verfügung stehenden Resourcen überproportional viel verlieren oder sogar leer ausgehen.


----------



## Orakel (11. August 2019)

Vor kurzem im Urlaub, wir mit unseren Bikes zu zwei Almen hoch geradelt, Wandergruppen getroffen, Applaus bekommen „ toll dass ihr ohne Motor hoch fahrt „  „ ihr habt ja gar keinen Motor drin,Respekt „ .
Die Zeiten ändern sich, früher haben dich die Wanderer etwas Skeptisch angeschaut weil du in ihrem Revier unterwegs warst, heute zollen Sie dir Respekt dass du ohne Motor an ihnen vorbei fährst.


----------



## JoDeCologne (11. August 2019)

..ja, diesen kleinen positiven Nebeneffekt hab ich auch schon erlebt, dass Wanderer einen nun eher als Leidensgefährten am Berg sehen und gerne mal ein kleines eBike-Lästerschwätzchen am Gipfel führen



Tja, die Fußgänger und Radfahrer in der Stadt mögen sich ja nun auch, seit die E-Scooter für alle eine neue Plage sind

..mal sehen wann Rotwild in dieser Teufels-Branche mitmischt?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (11. August 2019)

Oh ja, E-Scooter.   
Das nächste Teil auf der Liste:
"Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht."


----------



## Stefanbell (11. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen.
Das Gleiche haben meine Großeltern auch zu den aufkommenden Traktoren gesagt. Die Ochsen-Fuhrwerke mit dem Pflug waren doch ausreichend. Und meine Eltern zu dem so neuen ABS. "Das braucht doch kein Mensch!" Und wozu überhaupt CDs? Langspielplatten sind doch viel besser!
Merkt Ihr was?
Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Dirk Nennen (12. August 2019)

Das eine sind Verbesserungen, das andere "Verschlimm"-besserungen.
Aber da deine Eltern das ABS als "neu" kennen lernten, haben wir beide wohl ein Generationenproblem.   
Denn auch ich habe (sogar jetzt noch) ein Auto ohne ABS in der Garage.

Merkste was?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2019)

Ich merke nur dass sich die MTBer den E-Bikern begenüber genau so verhalten, wie damals die Wanderer den MTBlern gegenüber.

Nur weil es die Dinger gibt muss ich mir keins kaufen.
Und nur weil Rotwild sehr früh das Pferd gesetzt hat kann man der Firma keinen Vorwurf machen- die müssen auch ihr Geld verdienen.
Zudem haben die mit die besten E-Bikes!

Und das schreibt jemand der kein Ebike hat....


----------



## jonalisa (12. August 2019)

Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn... hier bei uns im Vinschgau gibt es immer mehr Trailsperrungen... und die E-Bikes haben eine wesentliche Mitverantwortung...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (12. August 2019)

Alles sicherlich richtig, und wie so oft, liegt die Wahrheit in der Mitte.   
Denke hier werden wir eine solche Diskussion nicht zu Ende führen können. Und auch nicht sollten. 

Das doofe ist halt, dass es immer wieder einige Idioten gibt, die den gesunden Menschenverstand vergessen, und dann alle anderen mit sich ziehen.

@RockyRider66:
Bei uns steht ja inzwischen auch ein E-Bike, da meine Prinzessin eines fährt. Und, natürlich Rotwild, da gebe ich dir bezüglich der besten Technik zu 100% Recht.
@jonalisa:
War das mit dem aufkommenden "Shuttle-Wahn" nicht auch so? 

@Alle:
Schon verrückt oder?
Vor 8 Jahren wurden alle "konventionellen" Glühlampen verboten, um den Stromverbrauch zu reduzieren, damit wir das Klima retten. 
Heute rettet Strom unser Klima?


----------



## JoDeCologne (12. August 2019)

Stimmt!

Ps. Du hast für dein Auto ne Garage..?!  ..ich nehm dafür 10qm öffentlichen Stadtraum 

Ps.Ps...shuttlen muss ich auch mittlerweile, da ich sonst 3000hm täglich nicht runter schaffe. Aber ist doch schön, wenn Leute in meinem Alter überhaupt noch etwas Sport treiben

Ps.Ps.Ps. ..kennt jemand nen günstige & nachhaltige Überfahrt nach LaPalma oder Madeira? (wegen Greta und so )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2019)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> Ps. Du hast für dein Auto ne Garage..?!
> ..ich nehm dafür 10qm öffentlichen Stadtraum
> ...


Du wirst lachen, aber als ich vor 14 Tagen in Ischgl zum shutteln gewesen bin waren E-Bikes in der Seilbahn keine Seltenheit.
OK, bergab stellen die meist eine Behinderung dar.....


----------



## JoDeCologne (12. August 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, aber als ich vor 14 Tagen in Ischgl zum shutteln gewesen bin waren E-Bikes in der Seilbahn keine Seltenheit.
> OK, bergab stellen die meist eine Behinderung dar.....


Solang noch „keine Seltenheit“ und nicht „Mehrheit“ bin ich ja beruhigt.

Ich persönlich Shuttle aber natürlich abseits, individuell und nachhaltig mit feinster Dieselunterstützung


----------



## jonalisa (12. August 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> War das mit dem aufkommenden "Shuttle-Wahn" nicht auch so?


Sicherlich... deshalb habe ich den Satz ja auch so geschrieben, dass man verstehen sollte, dass die E-Bikes nur das Fass zum Überlaufen gebracht haben und nicht der einzige Grund sind.
Es könnten nie so viele Biker shutteln, wie jetzt mit dem E-Bike hochkurven...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (12. August 2019)

@JoDeCologne 
"In deinem Alter"? 
Bin aber bei dir, um 3000 und mehr Tiefenmeter am Tag zu schaffen, muss ich auch shutteln, oder gondeln.   Würde sonst nur einmal funktionieren, und dann brauche ich zwei Tage Erholung. 
Na klar steht mein altes Schätzchen in der Garage, bvw. Halle.  


Aber E-Bikes an der Gondel? 
Ist ja wie Elektroauto mit Ökostrom selber schieben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2019)

Worum geht es überhaupt?
Dass jetzt zuviele hochfahren, oder zu viele runterfahren?
Mich stören nur die Flip- Flop- Biker die bergab den Trail verstopfen- egal ob die einen Motor haben oder nicht.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (12. August 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Worum geht es überhaupt?
> Dass jetzt zuviele hochfahren, oder zu viele runterfahren?
> Mich stören nur die Flip- Flop- Biker die bergab den Trail verstopfen- egal ob die einen Motor haben oder nicht.



Gute Frage.    
Habe zum Glück keine Flip-Flops.


----------



## JoDeCologne (12. August 2019)

..wer noch nie Verstopfung wegen Schiss in der Hose produziert hat, werfe den ersten Stein 


Ansonsten
fährt man halt in Ecken, wo Trails noch ungebügelt rumliegen
und man ohne FlipFlop-Biker allein vor den Locals runterstolpern kann ..


----------



## Deleted 78298 (12. August 2019)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..wer noch nie Verstopfung wegen Schiss in der Hose produziert hat, werfe den ersten Stein


Das stimmt, allerdings ist es wie auf der Skipiste, da soll man am Rand anhalten, das machen die meisten 
nicht (mehr). Genauso kann ich versuchen, mich so klein wie möglich auf dem Trail zu machen.


----------



## JoDeCologne (12. August 2019)

renegade24 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, allerdings ist es wie auf der Skipiste, da soll man am Rand anhalten, das machen die meisten
> nicht (mehr). Genauso kann ich versuchen, mich so klein wie möglich auf dem Trail zu machen.


Leider wahr. Ansonsten kann man sich auch durch rufen bemerkbar machen
..  in Winterberg luftholend mitten in der Line wurde Kollege mal mit * "weg du Cross-Country-Fucker"* an den Rand gewiesen.
Man muss halt einfach nett miteinander Reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2019)

Ähhhh Jungs, bitte nicht falsch verstehen.
Alle sollen bergab ihren Spaß haben, da habe ich auch kein Problem mit.
Sie sollten sich nur bewusst sein dass von oben jemand kommen kann und mal die Augen aufhalten.

Ich habe da so ein schönes Beispiel im Kopf, bei dem wir auf dem ChilliTrail (oder wie das Päddchen auch heißt) an einer der Schlüsselstellen plötzlich in einer Gruppe mit Fahrschülern standen- die kamen uns an einer Kante schiebend entgegen weil der Fahrlehrer die Stelle ausgesucht hatte.
Oder wenn jemand hinter einer Kurve auf der Strecke steht und sein Bike flickt.

Normales Auffahren habe ich noch nicht als wirkliches Problem empfunden.


----------



## Raziel-Noir (12. August 2019)

Hallo ROTWILD-RITTER
Ist eigentllich schon jemanden aufgefallen, das im Rotwild Online Shop aktuell von den nichtmotorisierten Modellen fast überall steht: "Variante aktuell nicht verfügbar." ​


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2019)

Raziel-Noir schrieb:


> Hallo ROTWILD-RITTER
> Ist eigentllich schon jemanden aufgefallen, das im Rotwild Online Shop aktuell von den nichtmotorisierten Modellen fast überall steht: "
> Variante aktuell nicht verfügbar."


Werden vergriffen sein.
Aber vielleicht kannst du ja bei Rotwild mal nachfragen, ob die Info darüber haben wo in der Republik (oder Schweiz) dein Wunschbike bei einem Händler steht.


----------



## JoDeCologne (12. August 2019)

Raziel-Noir schrieb:


> Hallo ROTWILD-RITTER
> Ist eigentllich schon jemanden aufgefallen, das im Rotwild Online Shop aktuell von den nichtmotorisierten Modellen fast überall steht: "
> Variante aktuell nicht verfügbar."


Stimmt..evtl Fehler auf der Seite oder tatsächlich alles von Rotwild-Fans aufgekauft !?

...oder vielleicht werden die gerade alle auf "Bulls" umlackiert


----------



## siem (13. August 2019)

Hallo Rotwild Ritter,
ich verkaufe meinen E1 Rahmen in Large von 2014 mit Float X (2016) Dämpfer und neuer Schwinge (schwarz).
Bei Interesse bitte melden. Bin wie einige andere hier im Forum umgestiegen und reite jetzt mit dem heiligen Kreuz.


----------



## JoDeCologne (13. August 2019)

siem schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild Ritter,
> ich verkaufe meinen E1 Rahmen in Large von 2014 mit Float X (2016) Dämpfer und neuer Schwinge (schwarz).
> Bei Interesse bitte melden. Bin wie einige andere hier im Forum umgestiegen und reite jetzt mit dem heiligen Kreuz.


Max Nomad oder Charles Bronson
2018 oder pre 2019 oder 2019?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raziel-Noir (19. August 2019)

Neulich am Wendelstein...


----------



## Andi_72 (25. August 2019)

Dem Trend zum Trotz kurbel ich noch regelmäßig analog durch die Wälder.
Heute nochmal mit dem R.R2 HT.
Obwohl schon zehn Jahre alt kommt man damit noch überall hin..


----------



## Dirk Nennen (26. August 2019)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Dem Trend zum Trotz kurbel ich noch regelmäßig analog durch die Wälder.
> Heute nochmal mit dem R.R2 HT.
> Obwohl schon zehn Jahre alt kommt man damit noch überall hin..
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 902688



        

Verrückter Hund.


----------



## poldir (30. August 2019)

Hallo!
Bin neu hier und auf der Suche nach einem Hinterbau für mein 29er X1 fully, Bj. 2012.
Leider ist mir die Schwinge gebrochen.

Thanxs! Poldi


----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. August 2019)

Uiuiui, die Schwinge ist echt ein Problem bei Rotwild.


----------



## JoDeCologne (30. August 2019)

poldir schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Bin neu hier und auf der Suche nach einem Hinterbau für mein 29er X1 fully, Bj. 2012.
> Leider ist mir die Schwinge gebrochen.
> 
> Thanxs! Poldi


Autsch...
 glaube, da solltest du nach gebrauchten Rahmen schauen. Schwinge gibt’s sicher nicht mehr und 29er Komplettrahmen wird dich wenn, dann günstiger kommen.


----------



## Raziel-Noir (30. August 2019)

Warum nicht umsteigen auf den 29er Rahmen von 2013? In S oder M ist er bei SCHALTWERK noch vorhanden..


----------



## Bensemer (30. August 2019)

Ich denke drüber nach mein '15er X1 abzugeben. Falls Interesse besteht - PN. Ist ein 27,5" in M


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. August 2019)

poldir schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Bin neu hier und auf der Suche nach einem Hinterbau für mein 29er X1 fully, Bj. 2012.
> Leider ist mir die Schwinge gebrochen.
> 
> Thanxs! Poldi



Schade, leider kein E1.
Da könnte ich aushelfen.






						Enduro Rahmen: 397 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Enduro Rahmen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 397 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## moeppelmann (7. September 2019)

So jetzt ist es so weit. 






						ROTWILD Bikes
					

Rotwild ist der Premiumhersteller im Bereich Mountainbikes (MTBs).




					www.rotwild.de
				




Schade, aber irgendwie war es ja schon ab zu sehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raziel-Noir (7. September 2019)

Ja. Leider...
Nun wird sich dieses Forum wohl teilen... in Rotwild-Ritter und Rotwild-Elektriker...


----------



## at021971 (7. September 2019)

Leider ist abzusehen, dass dieser Thread mit der abnehmenden Anzahl von Rotwild MTBs ohne elektrischer Unterstützung, langsam aussterben wird. Die ganze Saison über war hier schon auffallend wenig los. Die Anzahl der Posts mit Angeboten, Rotwild Bike zu verkaufen, war im Verhältnis zu anderen Posts sehr hoch. Neue Bikes werden hier so gut wie nicht mehr vorgestellt und Rotwild eBiker haben ihr Zuhause im Forum auf der Rotwild Homepage. Da gibt es nahezu keine Threads, die sich nicht um die eMobile drehen.

Dann gehen hier halt nach etwas mehr als 13 Jahren Rotwild Ritter Community bei MTB-News so langsam die Lichter aus....

Ich habe noch drei Rotwild Bikes. Die werden mich noch ein paar Jahre begleiten. 

Thomas


----------



## at021971 (7. September 2019)

Auf der Homepage sind die neuen Bikes. Alle mit eAntrieb R.C750 FS/HT, R.X750 FS/HT, R.E750 FS und R.T750 HT. Nichts andres mehr...Ende und aus! 

Thomas


----------



## moeppelmann (7. September 2019)

at021971 schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage sind die neuen Bikes. Alle mit eAntrieb R.C750 FS/HT, R.X750 FS/HT, R.E750 FS und R.T750 HT. Nichts andres mehr...Ende und aus!
> 
> Thomas



Sag ich Doch. Ich war auch schockiert...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. September 2019)

moeppelmann schrieb:


> Sag ich Doch. Ich war auch schockiert...



War ja zu erwarten. Leider.


----------



## JoDeCologne (7. September 2019)

..na ein Paar strampelnde Rotwild-Fahrer gibt es hier ja noch. Ich fahr erstmal lustig weiter mein E1- und Q1- und rüste feine Komponenten auf, bis der Rahmen bricht oder  die Bike-Industrie mir eingeredet hat, daß man mit 4 Jahre altem Rad unmöglich noch fahren kann...

Die meisten sind zu YT gewandert (..da fallen mir auswendig gleich 4-5 hier ein;-)

Wer noch keines hat; ab heute BIG SALE





						Sale %
					






					www.yt-industries.com


----------



## Orakel (7. September 2019)

at021971 schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage sind die neuen Bikes. Alle mit eAntrieb R.C750 FS/HT, R.X750 FS/HT, R.E750 FS und R.T750 HT. Nichts andres mehr...Ende und aus!
> 
> Thomas


 so ist es halt.
War 12 J. lang glücklich mit Rotwild,.............es gibt Gottseidank noch andere Firmen die den Strampelden Biker nich außer acht lassen
Die Preise für die e's


----------



## Mtbmaxx (9. September 2019)

Servus,
Fahre ein 2016er x1 evo. Also die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt. Wer weis, vielleicht kommt ja mal wieder was .... und Ja begleiten wird mich das x1 sicherlich auch noch ein bisschen 
Gruß,


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. September 2019)

Tja, echt irgendwie doof.
Mal schauen, vielleicht gibt´s ja mal ne "Nicht-E-Auferstehung".
So lange pimpe ich mein 2017er C1 noch etwas, und hoffe der Rahmen hält noch paar Jahre. 

Aber:
Da meine Holde ein C1+ fährt, bleibe ich ja irgendwie doch bei Rotwild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtbmaxx (9. September 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Tja, echt irgendwie doof.
> Mal schauen, vielleicht gibt´s ja mal ne "Nicht-E-Auferstehung".
> So lange pimpe ich mein 2017er C1 noch etwas, und hoffe der Rahmen hält noch paar Jahre.
> 
> ...



Sehr gute Entscheidung. Ach der wird schon halten wenn man ihn nicht zu sehr rupft.


----------



## Maledivo (9. September 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Tja, echt irgendwie doof.
> Mal schauen, vielleicht gibt´s ja mal ne "Nicht-E-Auferstehung".
> So lange pimpe ich mein 2017er C1 noch etwas, und hoffe der Rahmen hält noch paar Jahre.
> 
> ...



Die gibt es schon, allerdings heißt es Bulls Wild Creed.

Die kommen ja auch von derselben Designer/Hersteller (ADP), ...

Brauchst ja nur in Rotwild-Typisches Farbe lackieren ... ;-)


----------



## Mtbmaxx (9. September 2019)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Die gibt es schon, allerdings heißt es Bulls Wild Creed.
> 
> Die kommen ja auch von derselben Designer/Hersteller (ADP), ...
> 
> Brauchst ja nur in Rotwild-Typisches Farbe lackieren ... ;-)



Hm ja, das kann sein, schaun sehr sehr ähnlich aus


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. September 2019)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Die gibt es schon, allerdings heißt es Bulls Wild Creed.
> 
> Die kommen ja auch von derselben Designer/Hersteller (ADP), ...
> 
> Brauchst ja nur in Rotwild-Typisches Farbe lackieren ... ;-)



Aber das Wild Creed gefällt mir mal gar nicht.
Viel zu massive Rohre, und Carbon mag ich eh nicht.


----------



## JoDeCologne (9. September 2019)

..hi  hi, Bulls Wild Creed?
Ist wie seinerzeit der SEAT Ibiza.. Pinafarini - Design und von Porsche entwickelten Motor. Es war trotzdem ein SEAT.
Ob Carbon oder Top-Technik - von BULLS stehen bei uns einfach dann doch zu viele im Hof
...von den Schul-Kids aus dem Haus 


Ps. Bei meinem C1 hab ich mittlerweile ein bißchen Angst, um dessen Haltbarkeit:
Biketrainer von Bikeride (ex Stromberg) hat mir von seinen 3 Hinterbaubrüchen erzählt und wollte partout von seinen 4 organisierten Hinterbauten keinen einzigen rausrücken . Er war aber immer noch schwer begeistert von dem spritzigen Teil


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. September 2019)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..hi  hi, Bulls Wild Creed?
> Ist wie seinerzeit der SEAT Ibiza.. Pinafarini - Design und von Porsche entwickelten Motor. Es war trotzdem ein SEAT.
> Ob Carbon oder Top-Technik - von BULLS stehen bei uns einfach dann doch zu viele im Hof
> ...von den Schul-Kids aus dem Haus
> ...



Na das macht ja mir ja nicht viel Hoffnung, das C1 noch lange fahren zu können.   
Da stellt sich ja echt die Frage, ob es nicht besser ist, direkt ein anderes Bike zu nehmen, und nicht zu tunen, und dann, bei erneutem Rahmenbruch, wieder einen anderen passenden Rahmen zu suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (9. September 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Na das macht ja mir ja nicht viel Hoffnung, das C1 noch lange fahren zu können.
> Da stellt sich ja echt die Frage, ob es nicht besser ist, direkt ein anderes Bike zu nehmen, und nicht zu tunen, und dann, bei erneutem Rahmenbruch, wieder einen anderen passenden Rahmen zu suchen.


Er hatte aber auch das 2014/15er 27.5er Modell und ist als Trainer wohl sehr viel und heftig mit dem Teil unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (15. September 2019)

Werde mein 2016er X1 weiterfahren. Und ja es ist schade dass RW keine nicht E Bikes mehr führt.

Ich mache mir Gedanken über die Situation der Ersatzteile, da schon mehrfach Probleme (z.B. mit den Schwingen)

YT ist bei mir um die Ecke, werde mir das mal ansehen.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. September 2019)

So, mein E1 ist verkauft und meine Rotwildafinität damit wohl Geschichte.
Hab immer gerne hier mitgelesen, euch noch viel Spaß auf euren Rädern.




Ride on
Chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2019)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> So, mein E1 ist verkauft und meine Rotwildafinität damit wohl Geschichte.
> Hab immer gerne hier mitgelesen, euch noch viel Spaß auf euren Rädern.Anhang anzeigen 910501
> 
> Ride on
> Chris


Schade dass Rotwild nix mehr für uns abut, aber in meinen Augen verständlich.
Aber warum sollten wir uns hier nicht mehr treffen?
War doch immer sehr entspannt?

Also ich fahre seit 2017 ein Firebird


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. September 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Schade dass Rotwild nix mehr für uns abut, aber in meinen Augen verständlich.
> Aber warum sollten wir uns hier nicht mehr treffen?
> War doch immer sehr entspannt?
> 
> Also ich fahre seit 2017 ein Firebird



Genau Rocky!    
Ich bleibe der Gemeinde auch noch einige Zeit erhalten. 

Zum einen habe ich ja noch mein 2017er C1, was hoffentlich noch etwas durchhält, und zum anderen hat meine Liebste ja ein C1+.


----------



## at021971 (16. September 2019)

Das wird hier einfach mit der sinkenden Anzahl an Rotwild Bikern langsam austrocknen. Schon diesen Sommer gab es recht wenige Diskussionen hier. Auch wenn es irgendwie traurig ist, das Ende ist absehbar. 

Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2019)

Geschissen aufs Bike, der Biker zählt!

Ich werde am Samstag in Koblenz einen kleinen Hometrailrun unternehmen.
Will jemand mikommen?

Geplant ist:
Treffen gegen 11:30 Uhr in Lahnstein beim Biergarten 
Biker die mit dem Zug kommen werden am HBF in Koblenz abgeholt, sind nur 10min am Rhein entlang
Anschließend geschmeidg den Berg rauf und die flowigen Trail rund um Lahnstein abtuckern
Zwischenstopp in Lahnstein bei einem Bäcker
Anschließend auf die andere Rheinseite dort die Flowtrails abtuckern.
Abends dann Abschluss im Biergarten.

Also wer kriecht hinter dem Ofen vor bevor der Herbst kommt???


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. September 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Geschissen aufs Bike, der Biker zählt!


----------



## Maledivo (16. September 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Geschissen aufs Bike, der Biker zählt!
> 
> Ich werde am Samstag in Koblenz einen kleinen Hometrailrun unternehmen.
> Will jemand mikommen?
> ...


Bin dabei!!!!


----------



## Maledivo (16. September 2019)

Fahre ne Rallon, gucke aber trotzdem regelmäßig im Ritter-Forum ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (22. September 2019)

Schade!! ..das Treffen wäre fein gewesen; war „leider“ zwischen München und Venedig mit dem Tourenrenner durch die Alpen und war damit nicht nur Rotwild, sondern der ganzen Bikesparte untreu 

Jau, auch geradeaus und tagelanges Biken macht in der richtigen Umgebung und mit den richtigen Bierverpflegungsstellen richtig Spaß ::: Gravelbiken  droht nun

Ansonsten können die ganzen Ex-Rotwild-fahrenden-Ritter ja mal kurz vom neuen Bike erzählen und vor allem Vor/Nachteile zum alten Rotwild bringen..

..weiß auch noch nicht, was es nach E1 werden wird?


----------



## jopf85 (23. September 2019)

Werde vom 2017er X1 auf ein Ibis Ripmo AF umsteigen. War immer sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, vor allem mit -1,5° Lenkwinkel und langen Kettenstreben. X1 bleibt in der Familie, wäre viel zu schade es ganz abzugeben. Hatte jetzt insgesamt 7 Rotwilds in der Familie und war mit keinem unzufrieden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2019)

So, nun mal was zu dem X2 meiner besseren Hälfte.
Das Bike habe ich im letzten Frühjar aus Einzelteilen selbst aufgebaut, seitdem hat es etwa 6.000km und 100.000hm gelaufen.
Defekte- Fehlanzeige.
Wiegt um 12kg, gewogen habe ich es nie.

Es istseit dem ersten Tag mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel und einer 150mm FOX 34 aufgebaut.
Rahmengröße ist M, eher die größere Variante für eine 1,70m größe Frau.
Lenker 780mm breit mit einem 40er Vorbau, der Lenker eher Richtung "nach vorne gedreht".

Ich hab sie unterwegs oft aufgefordert: "Geh vor und bring Druck auf den Lenker!"
War aber irgendwie erfolglos...

Dann habe ich mich mal selbst auf Rad gesetzt und bin "heimlich" einen Trail abgeknattert.
Und sie da, ich habe auch keinen Druck aufs Vorderrad bekommen.
Warum?
Der Vorbau war zu kurz, also ein Klassiker.

Vorbau 2cm länger und siehe da, läuft.

Im Nachinein war ich bei meinem Firebird über Fehler gestolpert.
Bei langen Oberrohren und flachen Lenkwinkel darf der Vorbau nicht zu kurz sein.
Andernfalls hat man auf nicht so sacksteilen Trails zu wenig Druck am Vorderrad.

Und jetzt habe die Gabel nochauf 160mm getravelt.
Was soll ich sagen, das Scheißding rennt ganz anders, und das mit nur wenigen Handgriffen.
Also, lasst es laufen Jungs!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. September 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> So, nun mal was zu dem X2 meiner besseren Hälfte.
> Das Bike habe ich im letzten Frühjar aus Einzelteilen selbst aufgebaut, seitdem hat es etwa 6.000km und 100.000hm gelaufen.
> Defekte- Fehlanzeige.
> Wiegt um 12kg, gewogen habe ich es nie.
> ...



Wow, Kompliment.
6000 km und 100.000 Hm!!! Top


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. September 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Wow, Kompliment.
> 6000 km und 100.000 Hm!!! Top


Und das Jahr hält uns noch eine Woche in der Schweiz bereit.....


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. September 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Und das Jahr hält uns noch eine Woche in der Schweiz bereit.....



Ui, da werde ich ja richtig neidisch.
Dann noch viel Spaß, beim weiteren Höhen- und Kilometer sammeln.


----------



## Orakel (24. September 2019)

Vom R.X2 auf PP Hugene umgestiegen und bereue es nicht.
Überlegung zuerst war das X2 auf/umzurüsten auf 29" und ne neue Gabel rein. Da ich kein Freund von "Hybridbikes" bin, in denen man sowohl 27,5+29" fahren kann, und ich Propain schon lange aufm Radar hatte, viel Anfang des Jahres die Wahl auf das Hugene.
Was kann es besser, ist wendiger, agiler, etwas steifer, läuft besser Bergab. Natürlich ist die Ausstattung/€ ne ganz andere Liga bei einem Versender wie bei Rotwild, obwohl ich die Rotwildbikes immer zu einem sehr guten Preis bekommen habe. 
Hmm, "Nachteil", wenn man Jahrelang Rotwild gefahren ist und die geilen Hinterbauten gewohnt ist, ist es schon ne Umstellung auf das Hugene wo der Hinterbau doch recht Progressive ist. Bin da auch noch am Experimentieren mit dem RS Dämpfer der jetzt schon mal beim Tuning war.
Fazit, Geiles Bike das Hugene und ich vermisse das X2 nicht.


----------



## AF360 (24. September 2019)

Wahrscheinlich sind die meisten Rotwild-Ritter auf elektrifizierte Hirsche umgestiegen und damit hier ja unerwünscht. Dann dürft Ihr Euch aber auch über einen eintrocknenden Thread nicht wundern...


----------



## Kiefer (24. September 2019)

AF360 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sind die meisten Rotwild-Ritter auf elektrifizierte Hirsche umgestiegen und damit hier ja unerwünscht. Dann dürft Ihr Euch aber auch über einen eintrocknenden Thread nicht wundern...



Da ist was dran.....ich warte auf ein RE 750....und freu mich !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (24. September 2019)

ich glaube dass die Elektrifizierten Hirschfahrer es gar nicht wissen dass es hier ein Forum für die Rotwild Ritter gibt


----------



## Bensemer (24. September 2019)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Da ist was dran.....ich warte auf ein RE 750....und freu mich !!!


Gemeldet wegen Akku


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. September 2019)

AF360 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sind die meisten Rotwild-Ritter auf elektrifizierte Hirsche umgestiegen und damit hier ja unerwünscht. Dann dürft Ihr Euch aber auch über einen eintrocknenden Thread nicht wundern...


Kann man den Thread nicht beim Admin umbenennen lassen.

*"Rotwild Ritter? Wo seid ihr? - Tür auf Ebiker"*


----------



## at021971 (24. September 2019)

Nee, bitte nicht, es reicht schon wenn das Forum auf der Rotwild Homepage zu 100% von den eBikern in Beschlag genommen wurde. Irgendwo braucht es auch noch einen Platz, wo es nicht um eMobile geht. Wer ein elektrifiziertes Rotwild sein Eigen nennt, kann sich dort an besten mit anderen elektrifizierten austauschen.

Thomas


----------



## JoDeCologne (26. September 2019)

"*Mein  E-Peik, mein E-Peik!!  Pagche, bringe er es mir* " 

Ich muss doch erstmal verkraften, dass hier so viele nun abwandern, aber gleich Rotwild*Ritter* mit E-Unterstützung ...?


----------



## AF360 (27. September 2019)

Guckt Euch doch mal die Eurobike 2019 an:
Das E-Bike bzw E-MTB an allen Fronten, Fahrräder ohne Unterstützung schienen eher die Ausnahme zu sein. Die Zukunft ist jedenfalls elektrifiziert, auch wenn das manche nicht lesen/hören wollen...
(Genauso, wie manche nicht wahrhaben wollen, dass 26“ ein Auslaufmodell bzw tot ist...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (27. September 2019)

AF360 schrieb:


> Guckt Euch doch mal die Eurobike 2019 an:
> Das E-Bike bzw E-MTB an allen Fronten, Fahrräder ohne Unterstützung schienen eher die Ausnahme zu sein. Die Zukunft ist jedenfalls elektrifiziert, auch wenn das manche nicht lesen/hören wollen...
> (Genauso, wie manche nicht wahrhaben wollen, dass 26“ ein Auslaufmodell bzw tot ist...)


war abzusehen, ohne dass ich mir die Eurobike angeguckt habe.
Überleg mal welches Finanzpotential dahinter steht......


----------



## at021971 (27. September 2019)

Es ist offensichtlich so, dass die Industrie alle Ressourcen für die Entwicklung der eMobile steckt. Sie erschließen sich gerade neues Potential bei denen, die vorher nicht Biker waren oder die es lieber bequem und nicht herausfordernd haben wollen.

Diese Entwicklung muss man aber für sich persönlich nicht gut heißen und schon gar nicht dem Trend blind folgen. Es geht für mich und vielen anderen hier beim Biken in ersten Linie um eine sportliche Herausforderung. Etwas selber aus eigener Kraft zu erfahren und zu bewältigen. Es geht nicht darum möglichst bequem und ohne Anstrengung irgendwo hin oder hinauf zu kommen. Also sind für mich eBikes aktuell und in den nächsten Jahren keine Option und vollkommen uninteressant. Und wenn man sich darüber austauschen möchte, kann man das doch gut und gerne da machen, wo such die eMobilisten treffen. Zum Beispiel im Forum auf der Rotwild Homepage. Da ist man dann nahezu vollkommen unter sich.

Thomas


----------



## AF360 (27. September 2019)

Sorry Thomas, aber so schreibt eigentlich nur jemand, der noch nie ein E-MTB bewegt hat!
„bequem“??? „ohne Anstrengung“???
Ein E-MTB ist ein Sportgerät, welches Grenzen verschiebt! Plötzlich sind Ziele erreichbar, welche für unmotorisierte Räder unmöglich sind. Dass dies aber ebenso schweißtreibend ist, blenden einige wohl völlig aus...


----------



## Orakel (27. September 2019)

AF360 schrieb:


> Ein E-MTB ist ein Sportgerät, welches Grenzen verschiebt! Plötzlich sind Ziele erreichbar, welche für unmotorisierte Räder unmöglich sind.


....und für Biker die sonst nie dort hin kämen.


----------



## at021971 (27. September 2019)

Keine Sorge, ich bin schon mit einen eMTB gefahren. Und mein Eindruck war genau wie beschrieben. Sicherlich geht es nicht gänzlich ohne Anstrengung. Es ist aber meilenweit von dem entfernt, was es bedarf einen Berg oder auch nur eine Tour selber und aus eigener Kraft zu erfahren.

Und da wo ich unmotorisiert hinkomme, kommt kein eBike hin. Denn vorher ist der Akku leer oder das Trumm zu schwer,  um es dort hinauf zu wuchten.

Thomas


----------



## Kiefer (27. September 2019)

....ich habe auch noch ein Biobike mit dem ich regelmäßig unterwegs bin und das E ist einfach die perfekte Ergänzung !
Jedem das was ihm gefällt, deswegen muss man sich aber nicht anfeinden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. September 2019)

at021971 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ich bin schon mit einen eMTB gefahren. Und mein Eindruck war genau wie beschrieben. Sicherlich geht es nicht gänzlich ohne Anstrengung. Es ist aber meilenweit von dem entfernt, was es bedarf einen Berg oder auch nur eine Tour selber und aus eigener Kraft zu erfahren.
> 
> Und da wo ich unmotorisiert hinkomme, kommt kein eBike hin. Denn vorher ist der Akku leer oder das Trumm zu schwer,  um es dort hinauf zu wuchten.
> 
> Thomas


Blöderweise machen neuen Rotwilds locker 2.000hm, dafür muss ich mir schon ganz schön den Arsch aus der Hose treten.
OK, tragen will ich ein Ebike nicht, aber mein Bike trage ich auch nicht gerne.....


----------



## Alex1206 (27. September 2019)

Viele haben mittlerweile beides zuhause. Rotwild betreffend habe ich nur mit E zuhause. Grenzen verschieben stimme ich voll und ganz zu, nicht so anstrengend bei einer Tour absolut nicht. Strampel mit der Kiste mal knapp über 20 km und dabei gute 1.200 HM alles über Trails innerhalb 2 Stunden.... Da bist genauso hinüber wie die Tour ohne E in längerer Zeit gefahren.
Ich bin sowohl mit reinen E-Bikern wie auch gemischten Gruppen unterwegs und es harmoniert perfekt. Man tauscht auch mal wenn einer keinen guten Tag hat. Alles kein Thema untereinander und die Diskussionen und Abfälligkeiten teilweise hier im Forum kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## JoDeCologne (27. September 2019)

Auf 700km durch die Alpen hab ich wenig E-Biker getroffen, die nicht entweder weggeschaut oder einen blöden "hähä-anstrengend?"-Spruch gebracht haben.  ..ich Grüße eigentlich immer freundlich, gerade am Berg.

Extrem viel E und über 90%Quote an der Isar ab München, etwas ruhiger in Österreich, mit der Einfahrt nach Italien gab es fast keine E-Biker mehr...Echte Sport-Biker, die hier im Forum wohl sind, erlebe ich in der Natur leider zu selten - eher Ausflügler & ganze Familien auf Hightech-MTBs. Wer Sport treibt, da ist mir wurscht, ob mit Carbon-, Doppelbrücke- oder E-Boost, aber die große Zahl E-Biker, die ich erlebt hab und plötzlich an Stellen auftauchen, wo Sie wohl vorher nicht hinkamen, sind für mich nicht auf einmal MountainBiker... weil es vorher halt keine waren; und sich eben auch so nun nicht benehmen:  mit Rücksicht am Berg, Freundlichkeit.

Dies fällt nun leider auch auf die Bike-Sportler, ob sie mit oder ohne E unterwegs sind zurück.


Ps. Kleiner Nebeneffekt: das Verhältnis zu Wanderern hat sich sehr sehr verbessert! Diese Grüßen nun noch freundlicher nach dem Blick aufs Tretlager


----------



## AF360 (28. September 2019)

Schade, wie sehr hier einige ihr Feindbild E-Bike mit dahingeplapperten Worthülsen pflegen: Natürlich ist NUR fahren OHNE Motor Sport! Natürlich verärgern NUR die E-MTB Fahrer Wanderer! 
Merkt ihr noch was? Zumindest unter Bikern sollte doch ein harmonisches Miteinander möglich sein, egal ob nun mit oder ohne Motorunterstützung. Schwarze Schafe gibt’s sowohl bei der einen, wie auch der anderen Art...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (28. September 2019)

Mit oder ohne Motor sind Biker vielen Wanderern ein Dorn in den Augen. Speziell, wenn sie Trails und Wanderwege befahren. Auch wenn aufgrund der eBiker mittlerweile zu beobachten ist, dass den BioBikern tendenziell freundlicher bis gar bewundernd begegnet wird. Was aber den Unterschied zwischen unmotorisierten und motorisierten Bikern ausmacht, ist deren Anzahl auf besagten Wegen. Wie Du schon ausgeführt hast, sind für eBiker plötzlich Ziele erreichbar, die sie zuvor nicht angegangen wären, da diese für sie zuvor einfach unattraktiv oder unerreichbar waren, auch weil Kraft und Kondition nicht ausgereicht hätten. Auch weil sich mittlerweile viele mit elektrifizierten City- und Tourenbikes in Bergregionen vorwagen, an die sie vor wenigen Jahren nicht mal einen Gedanken verschwendet hätten. Das erhöht den Druck auf allen Wegen und speziell den Trails, schürt und vervielfältigt den Konflikt mit den Nichtbikern. Letztendlich ist abzusehen, dass das motorisierte Biken zu vermehrten Konflikten und letztendlich zu Wegsperrungen führen wird. Diese gibt es wegen der unmotorisierten Biker zwar auch jetzt schon, aber die motorisierten Bikern werden diese Diskussion weiter befeuern und zu neuen Anlässen führen. Und das wird uns allen, ob eBiker oder BioBikern, nicht gefallen.

Thomas


----------



## AF360 (28. September 2019)

Da stimme ich Dir zu. Andererseits verdeutlicht die Zunahme auch, dass erst durch das E-Bike nun viele Menschen wieder Rad fahren und das finde ich grundsätzlich begrüßenswert.

Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme - ob nun im Wald, im Straßenverkehr, mit oder ohne Motorunterstützung - sollte selbstverständlich sein, ist es oftmals aber leider nicht, vielleicht fehlt auch nur das Vermögen oder die Bereitschaft, sich in die Lage des anderen zu versetzen.

Allerdings sind es auch häufig die Wanderer und Autofahrer, die sich rücksichtslos verhalten, zB neulich auf einer Rad-Trasse (Fußgänger geduldet): Mutter mit breitem Doppelkinderwagen und daneben schob die Oma noch ihr Rad, so dass die gesamte Wegbreite genutzt und trotz klingeln kein Platz gemacht wurde...

Aber wir schweifen völlig ab, hier geht’s doch um die Rotwild-Ritter. Mein Rotwild ist übrigens ebenfalls elektrifiziert: Ein schwarzes R.X+ Transalp Ultra MY18, ich bin dennoch gern auch hier im non-E MTB-Forum unterwegs!


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. September 2019)

Ich finde die Wanderer schauen fast ausschließlich noch nach Motor oder nicht. Ohne Motor empfinde ich sie als freundlicher.


----------



## at021971 (29. September 2019)

Ja, das ist mittlerweile so. Also haben eBikes doch etwas Gutes... ;-I

Thomas


----------



## Bensemer (29. September 2019)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst vom E-Biker Hass Thread: 


Bensemer schrieb:


> In unserer Gruppe kostet das eine Runde alkoholfreies Weizen wenn man versehentlich einen Akkulutscher grüßt


Diese Praxis funktioniert ganz gut. Wir haben immer Spaß und oft Weizen an der nächsten Möglichkeit.


----------



## JoDeCologne (29. September 2019)

AF360 schrieb:


> Schade, wie sehr hier einige ihr Feindbild E-Bike mit dahingeplapperten Worthülsen pflegen: Natürlich ist NUR fahren OHNE Motor Sport! Natürlich verärgern NUR die E-MTB Fahrer Wanderer!
> Merkt ihr noch was? Zumindest unter Bikern sollte doch ein harmonisches Miteinander möglich sein, egal ob nun mit oder ohne Motorunterstützung. Schwarze Schafe gibt’s sowohl bei der einen, wie auch der anderen Art...


Glaube du hast da meine Post falsch gelesen?

Ich habe nichts gegen E-Biker als Sportler geschrieben; sondern eher die neue große Masse an E-Ausflüglern und Trendbiker beschrieben, die mir im Süden begegnet sind. Deren Kleidungsdicke und Sitzposition hat eigentlich sportliches Radfahren etwas eingeschränkt... nett Grüßen irgendwie auch.

Fällt halt wie beschrieben auf alle Biker zurück; egal ob A,B, C oder E.
In dem Sinn; habt euch lieb und zeigt es.


----------



## JoDeCologne (29. September 2019)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst vom E-Biker Hass Thread:
> 
> Bensemer schrieb:
> In unserer Gruppe kostet das eine Runde alkoholfreies Weizen wenn man versehentlich einen Akkulutscher grüßt


..warum muss das denn bitte sein! 

Ihr habt bei euch in der Ecke so klasse Wein und Bier MIT Alkohol


----------



## Bensemer (29. September 2019)

Da hast du recht und am Kirchberghäuschen gab es natürlich auch schon den guten Kirschwein in der Radler-Runde.


----------



## AF360 (29. September 2019)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst vom E-Biker Hass Thread:
> 
> Diese Praxis funktioniert ganz gut. Wir haben immer Spaß und oft Weizen an der nächsten Möglichkeit.



Oh, Ihr seid aber cool  (NICHT!)
Da vergeht mir glatt die Lust, mich hier zu beteiligen. 
Aber das in meinem Fuhrpark verbliebene motorlose MTB soll jetzt sowieso verkauft werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (30. September 2019)

Auch Frauen haben auf Rotwild Spaß.....


----------



## JoDeCologne (30. September 2019)

..weil Frauen auch einfach treuer sind, liebe fremdgehenden Männer hier. 
So, nun habt ihr halt so ne Patchwork-Familie im Keller.


----------



## Alex1206 (30. September 2019)

AF360 schrieb:


> Oh, Ihr seid aber cool  (NICHT!)
> Da vergeht mir glatt die Lust, mich hier zu beteiligen.
> Aber das in meinem Fuhrpark verbliebene motorlose MTB soll jetzt sowieso verkauft werden...



Kann dir da nur zustimmen. Wobei ich mich freue wenn ich oben am Trail noch mitleidig angeschaut werde wenn ich mit dem E-Bike da stehe und auf dem Trail dann "links" schreie wenn die mir im Weg rumschleichen. Ich für meinen Teil finde es gut wenn sich Menschen bewegen. Egal ob mit oder ohne Motor, dick oder dünn, alt oder jung. Das einzige was mich sehr erschreckt (und was wohl auch zu so schlechten Schlagzeilen führt) ist, dass extrem viele Biker ohne Helm unterwegs sind. Geht gar nicht. Da habe ich Null Toleranz.


----------



## JoDeCologne (30. September 2019)

.. genau richtige Umgangsform auf dem Trail, wenn mal jemand vor mir nicht schnell genug ist 
 Ich mach das aber am liebsten bei Wanderern oder Kindern

Zu gut, daß das Image der Biker gerade nur durch Missachtung der Helmpflicht beeinträchtigt wird....


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. September 2019)

Frauen.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Oktober 2019)

Finde den Fehler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (3. Oktober 2019)

Ist doch klar.
Keine Spikereifen drauf.


----------



## JoDeCologne (3. Oktober 2019)

Keine Frauen ! 
Kein Rotwild !  

Ok..aber die TF10 ist geil getroffen!






						TF10 Schneekanone von TechnoAlpin - Hochleistung!
					

Die Propellermaschine TF10 ist eine der leistungsstärksten Schneekanonen von TechnoAlpin und besticht durch ihre Effizienz und Benutzerfreundlichkeit.




					www.technoalpin.com


----------



## Maledivo (3. Oktober 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 917892
> 
> Finde den Fehler...


Bike und Schneekanone passen nicht zusammen ... ;-)


----------



## rstablo (12. Oktober 2019)

Mein jüngst aktualisiertes Nicht-E Rotwild von 2011 (R.R1 FS Race (Größe M)):





Nach dem schon vor zwei Jahren erfolgten Umbau auf 27,5" Federgabel und Vorderrad/26" Hinterrad jetzt von Shimano XT 3x10 auf Shimano XT 2x12 (26-36 10-45) umgerüstet.

Das 726er Rotwild fährt sich prächtig mit 2x12  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ganz ohne E.

Für Interessierte die Umbau-Chronologie hier:






						Umbau DT 240 135mm Quick Release auf Micro Spine Shimano 12-fach?
					

Kann ich meiner DT Nabe einen neuen Rotor verpassen und dann auf Shimano 12—fach umrüsten? Habe nich 5x135 mm als Schnellspanner oder gibt es andere 135mm Naben, mit denen man 12-fach (bevorzugt Shimano) fahren kann ?




					www.mtb-news.de
				








						Shimano XT 2x12 - Erfahrungen, Probleme, Lösungen
					

Hallo,  bei der Umrüstung meines Rotwild Race/Marathon Fully-MTBs auf XT 2x12 haben sich zwei Probleme aufgetan.  Das erste - bezüglich Micro Spline an einem Rahmen mit QR Schnellspanner 5x135  - ließ sich schnell lösen. DT Swiss hat inzwischen auch für die Laufräder M1700 Spline (Ratchet) und...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Bensemer (12. Oktober 2019)

Da war die Welt noch in Ordnung bei den Hessen. Da wurde noch nicht jedes verfügbare bisschen Hirn in Watt investiert sondern sie haben sich noch um Fahrräder gekümmert


----------



## JoDeCologne (13. Oktober 2019)

..na zumindest wird bei ROTWILD endlich wieder richtig innovativ gearbeitet. Die letzten Serien seit 2014 waren doch nur minimale Änderungen im CAD - System mit viel Marketing. Das X2 in Carbon war da nochmal ganz sexy, aber irgendwie gab es doch sonst nichts, das einen wie früher technisch oder emotional umgehauen hat? Man ist eher aus Marketreue dabeigeblieben.

Die neue E-Generation ist wohl wieder recht innovativ und weit vorn am Markt. Zudem scheint die Serie produktionsoptimiert durchweg auf einem alles integrierendem Einheitshauptrahmen zu basieren, der mit anderem Hinterbau & Wippen auf Federweg und Einsatzgebiet abgestimmt wird ..

.. und man fährt bei Rotwild damit nun BIG MOUNTAIN, CROSS MOUNTAIN, CROSS OVER oder halt Enduro.

Tja auch das Marketing ist wieder innovativ gewesen


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Rotwild-Freunde.

Da ich ja nun zumindest "Enduromäßig" nun die Marke gewechselt habe (das C1 bleibt schon noch was!), verkaufe ich mein gutes E1 hier im Bikemarkt.

Sollte also jemand, jemanden kennen, der ein Rotwild Enduro zum akzeptablen Preis sucht, könnt ihr ja mal schauen.   

Ich weiß leider nicht, wie ich das hier rein verlinken kann.


----------



## JoDeCologne (16. Oktober 2019)

Dirk Nennen - Bikemarkt > Rotwild E1


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. Oktober 2019)

Supi, danke dir.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Rotwild-Freunde.
Wollte nur kurz berichten, dass mein E1 schon verkauft ist.     
Echt verblüffend, wie beliebt das noch war (der Preis war ja auch gut).
Musste in der Tat vier weitere Interessenten absagen.

VG Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (17. Oktober 2019)

Glückwunsch  vlt hab ich genau so viel Glück wenn ich mein R2 FS (26’‘) Carbon in den Bikemarkt stelle


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. Oktober 2019)

Na da drücke ich dir die Daumen. 
 
Tipp von mir:
Einfach die VHB nicht zu hoch ansetzen.
Hatte auch vorher überlegt, es 3 - 400 € höher anzusetzen. 
Habe mich aber dann doch dafür entschieden, lieber direkt knapp an meine Untergrenze zu gehen, und es hat sich tatsächlich als richtig erwiesen. 

Was nützt es einem theoretisch 300 Euro mehr zu bekommen, wenn's ne Theorie bleibt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. Oktober 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild-Freunde.
> Wollte nur kurz berichten, dass mein E1 schon verkauft ist.
> Echt verblüffend, wie beliebt das noch war (der Preis war ja auch gut).
> Musste in der Tat vier weitere Interessenten absagen.
> ...



Dann stehen die Chancen für mein E1 wohl auch ganz gut?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. Oktober 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Dann stehen die Chancen für mein E1 wohl auch ganz gut?



Ich denke schon.


----------



## JoDeCologne (27. Oktober 2019)

..so ein altes E1 macht nicht nur im Bikemarkt noch Freude


----------



## Dirk Nennen (27. Oktober 2019)

Ach guck mal.    
Glaube die Gabel kenn ich.


----------



## JoDeCologne (27. Oktober 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Ach guck mal.
> Glaube die Gabel kenn ich.


Läuft wie Wulle & steht selbst im steilsten Stolpergelände gut im Saft und trotzdem sensibel... 
..allerdings schiebt der Dämpfer nun


----------



## Dirk Nennen (27. Oktober 2019)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Läuft wie Wulle & steht selbst im steilsten Stolpergelände gut im Saft und trotzdem sensibel...
> ..allerdings schiebt der Dämpfer nun


   
Na das ist ja super. 
Jo, ist echt ne geile Gabel. 
Auch in meinem neuen Drahtesel ist die echt Bombe.
Auch ohne Kashima. 
Na dann weiter viel Spaß damit.


----------



## JoDeCologne (29. Oktober 2019)

..sehr geil; wurde auf mein Bike (s.o.) nun im Urlaub 2x nett angesprochen:

- „oh toll, ein Rotwild! Rotwild war früher immer mein Traumbike“,

- „Oh Rotwild - das neue RX750 mit Brose-Motor, soll der Hammer sein“

Jeweils Betonung auf „früher“ oder „Motor“. Durfte ich das jetzt als Kompliment für mein aktuelles Modell ohne E annehmen ?



Meine Antworten:
„Bike ist nicht von früher; Teile sogar recht aktuell“ 
„Sorry, für den Preis der Brose-aktiv-Bikes, leiste ich mir nichtmal ein Auto“


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. November 2019)

Hallo ROTWILD Ritter.

It's time to say goodbye.

Vor 3 Wochen habe ich mir bei einer lockeren Tour einen Ast im Vorderrad eingefangen. Beim anschließenden Überschlag wurde die Wirbelsäule so schwer verletzt dass mir jetzt eine komplizierte Operation bevorsteht.

Leider werde ich danach kein MTB mehr fahren. Das Risiko dass ein kleiner Sturz in einer Katastrophe endet ist einfach zu groß.  Derzeit ist mein Ziel trotzdem noch ein wenig zu biken,  aber auf ganz einfachem Niveau.

Mit einigen von euch durfte ich tolle Touren drehen. DANKE dafür!

Wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß bei der weiteren Ausführung des tollen Hobbys und lasst euch von der Zukunft der E-Bikes nicht aus dem Konzept bringen.

Die derzeitige Ausrichtung von ROTWILD entfernt sich von dem was viele ursprünglich einmal zu ROTWILD geführt hat. Das ist schade, aber andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter.

In diesem Sinne

Adieu


----------



## rstablo (3. November 2019)

Kopf hoch! Trotz alledem!


----------



## Bensemer (3. November 2019)

Ach du Schande. Ich wünsche dir alles gute!
Ein Gravelbike macht auch Spaß, damit kann man auch die gute Waldluft genießen. Aber jetzt gilt es erst mal wieder gesund zu werden.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (3. November 2019)

Hey Gianty,

das hört sich ja nicht so gut an. 
Tut mir leid.
Ich wünsche dir alles Gute und das die OP gut verläuft.     

VG
Dirk


----------



## Maledivo (3. November 2019)

@Gianty :

Es tut mir aufrichtig leid! Wünsche Dir reibungsloses OP und beste Genesung!!!

War schön mal mit dir zu Biken (Fox Factory Day, Felsenwanderweg).

Liebe Grüße
Ingo


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hey Gianty,
> 
> das hört sich ja nicht so gut an.
> Tut mir leid.
> ...


Das mit der OP macht der zähe Hund, da bin ich sicher.
Und ich könnte wetten dass ervauch wieder in den Sattel steigt.
Würde mich jedenfalls freuen wieder was von ihm zu hören, cooler Biker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (4. November 2019)

@Gianty
Erstmal großes Autsch und nun viel Stärke!

Hey und nein,
Sorry - nehme deinen Versuch Dich zu verabschieden erstmal ungern an.

Moto-X hat dich schonmal hart gebeutelt und trotzdem durfte ich dann schlapp am Berg ziemlich hinter dir herhecheln. 

Hab dich bei gemeinsamer Tour in Dahn als fit und technisch ausgefuchst erlebt, zudem durch deine Langstrecken als zähen Hund.. und natürlich als tollen und motivierenden Mitfahrer.
Verabschiede dich nicht vorschnell und ich hoffe du steigst wieder aufs Rad und hast dies als Ziel ...in welcher neuen Form auch immer; technischer, graveliger, weltreisender oder wie es dir gefällt!

Alles Gute & Stärke für die kommende Zeit und bis bald
Jörg


----------



## Orakel (4. November 2019)

Dass wir auf sone Art und Weiße hier weniger werden ? wünsche alles gute für die OP


----------



## TrailProf (8. November 2019)

@Gianty 
Es macht einen doch immer etwas demütig, wenn man liest wie heftig es einen auch in eher banalen Fahrsituation erwischen kann. 
Ich wünsche dir alles Gute für die kommende OP und die dann folgende Physio.
Als beinharter Sportler bringst du ja die besten Voraussetzungen für ein gutes Gelingen mit.


----------



## pacechris (9. November 2019)

TrailProf schrieb:


> @Gianty
> Es macht einen doch immer etwas demütig, wenn man liest wie heftig es einen auch in eher banalen Fahrsituation erwischen kann.
> Ich wünsche dir alles Gute für die kommende OP und die dann folgende Physio.
> Als beinharter Sportler bringst du ja die besten Voraussetzungen für ein gutes Gelingen mit.



Auch sowas banales kann extremes bewirken. 
Ich bin ca.5m hinter ihm gefahren und gesehen wie er den Ast in Vorderrad bekam.
Hab sogar das Holz spiltern gesehen und das Geräusch der Speichen gehört.
Von vielleicht 20km/h auf 0 abgebremst zu werden ohne darauf vorbereitet zu sein...ich bekomme das Bild nicht mehr aus dem Kopf ?

@Gianty wird bestimmt nicht ganz aufs Rad fahren verzichten ?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

nach einer plötzlich dringenden OP um eine drohende Katastrophe zu verhindern kann ich Euch sagen dass das was im kommenden Jahr mit einigen ROTWILD Rittern angedacht war, nicht mehr stattfinden wird. Es war schon der 2. unverschuldete Sturz mit mehreren Wirbelbrüchen. Einen weiteren Sturz wird die Wirbelsäule nicht überstehen. Hinzu kommt die Erfahrung mit der unterirdischen Rettung und den Schmerzen. Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen was das für Schmerzen sind. 3 Messer im Rücken die jemand ständig im Kreis rumdreht beschreibt es am besten.
Hinzu kommt das Wissen wie schmal der Grat zwischen einem „stabilen“ und „instabilen“  Bruch ist und wie schnell aus einem stabilen Bruch ein instabiler mit akut drohender Querschnittslähmung wird.

Sicherlich werde ich wieder aufs Bike steigen aber anspruchsvolle Touren oder der Besuch eines Bikeparks werden nur noch in meiner Erinnerung bleiben. Auch Trails wie in Rodalben sind in Zukunft tabu. Nur noch einfache Wege obwohl der Unfall auf einem ganz einfachen Trail passiert ist.

Somit war und ist der Abschied hier endgültig. Hatte auf den gemeinsamen Touren immer sehr viel Spaß mit den Rittern.

Viele Grüße an euch alle!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. November 2019)

Uiuiui.
Wenn man sowas hört, macht man sich echt Gedanken.


----------



## Orakel (9. November 2019)

Unser Sport ist nicht ganz Ungefährlich  aber sowas wie beim Gianty ist fatal


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. November 2019)

Wünsche dir @Gianty auf jeden Fall noch mal alles alles Gute.


----------



## rstablo (9. November 2019)

Orakel schrieb:


> Unser Sport ist nicht ganz Ungefährlich  aber sowas wie beim Gianty ist fatal



Das ist wahr. Und dieser fatale Unfall erinnert mich (wieder einmal) an meinen folgenschwersten Crash im August 2007. Damals stand bei einer spätabendlichen Trainingsfahrt für den Vulkanbike-Halbmarathon in Daun eine geschlossene Schranke auf einem abschüssigen Waldweg (im Halbdunkel) im Weg.
Mit unbeschreiblichem Glück - bei Vollbremsung im allerletzten Moment und Abflug über den Lenker, an der einzigen Stelle, wo es möglich war, unter der Schranke hindurch, das Mtb hinterher, war "nur" ein stabiler Halswirbelbruch die schlimmste der Folgen. Auch hier Schmerzen, wie nie zuvor und nie mehr danach.
So etwas geht einem nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Und so fahre ich seit nunmehr 12 Jahren mit deutlich geringerer Risikobereitschaft und häufig bewusst reduziertem Tempo. Bei meinen Halbmarathon-Teilnahmen danach galt und gilt seither als oberste Devise: nicht stürzen bzw. verletzen! An zweiter Stelle stand und steht: ankommen, an dritter Stelle: kein Defekt und erst an vierter Stelle: die Zeit.
Trotzdem kann eine kleine Ursache (bei @Gianty  offenbar ein Ast) leider eine große persönliche Katastrophe auslösen.
Das stimmt erneut nachdenklich und dies auch im Hinblick auf die ungebrochene oder gar wachsende Mtb-Begeisterung in der Familie, insbesondere bei den Enkelkindern.
Nichtsdestotrotz: Kopf hoch.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. November 2019)

Hallo Rotwild-Freunde.   
Wie ich ja ein Stück weiter vorne geschrieben hatte, habe ich mein Rotwild E1 aus 2014 nun verkauft. 
Nun hat sich beim Käufer raus gestellt, dass der Riss in der Kettenstrebe, bei dem ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass der nur im Lack war (bin damit im Sommer noch in Nauders zum Endurobiken gewesen ), doch durchs Alu geht.

Nun meine Frage. 
Auch wenn's mich ja eigentlich nicht mehr kümmern müsste, würde ich dem Käufer gerne helfen.
Also:
Hat hier jemand noch ne Kettenstrebe vom E1 (Baujahre 2013 - 2016) rumliegen, oder kennt jemanden?

Gerne dann auch PN zu mir.

Dann schon mal im Voraus vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (11. November 2019)

Es ist soweit, trenne mich von meinem letzten Rotwild Bike.(Wir hatten mal 3 im Gehege)



Vlt. kennt ja jemand hier einen der Lust auf das Bike hat, alles andere im Bikemarkt!


----------



## AF360 (11. November 2019)

Na, lass mal, da ist ja gar kein Motor dran, wer kauft denn noch sowas? ;-)


----------



## JoDeCologne (12. November 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild-Freunde.
> Wie ich ja ein Stück weiter vorne geschrieben hatte, habe ich mein Rotwild E1 aus 2014 nun verkauft.
> Nun hat sich beim Käufer raus gestellt, dass der Riss in der Kettenstrebe, bei dem ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass der nur im Lack war (bin damit im Sommer noch in Nauders zum Endurobiken gewesen ), doch durchs Alu geht.
> 
> ...


Oje, an welcher Stelle - damit ich dies bei meiner Strebe mal beobachte.?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (12. November 2019)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Oje, an welcher Stelle - damit ich dies bei meiner Strebe mal beobachte.?



Hier hast du mal zwei Bilder, die der "Neuritter" mir geschickt hat. 

Krass ist, dass ich dachte, es wäre ein Lackriss, und damit noch den ganzen Sommer gefahren bin.    
Also selbst "angeknackst" noch recht stabil.


----------



## JoDeCologne (12. November 2019)

@Dirk Nennen  Autsch, mal die Stelle checken und beobachten...aber generell dagegen machen kann man ja eh nix.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (12. November 2019)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> @Dirk Nennen  Autsch, mal die Stelle checken und beobachten...aber generell dagegen machen kann man ja eh nix.



Der Käufer des E1 schaut jetzt mal, es schweißen zu lassen.
Werd ich von berichten, wenn ich kann.


----------



## Groudon (12. November 2019)

Im Grunde ist halt der Hinterbau dadurch etwas weicher. Soll ja Fahrer geben die sowas extra machen um etwas mehr Flex in das Rad zu bekommen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. November 2019)

Groudon schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist halt der Hinterbau dadurch etwas weicher. Soll ja Fahrer geben die sowas extra machen um etwas mehr Flex in das Rad zu bekommen.



Na ja, wem das Ding da schon mal komplett durchgebrochen ist (wie mir), der sieht das sicher anders.


----------



## JoDeCologne (13. November 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Na ja, wem das Ding da schon mal komplett durchgebrochen ist (wie mir), der sieht das sicher anders.


oje, mach mir schon Sorgen um meinen Hinterbau , ab 1.1.2020.. 
nach Adventszeit, Weihnachtsmarkt-, Mutter-, Schwiegermutter- und den Bike-ohne-Bike-Treffen
????????☕?

Obwohl irgendein Bike-Bauer mal Freund nach 3tem Riss im Rahmen erzählt hat, daß nicht Gewicht und Sprünge den Rahmen hinten belasten, sondern eher Bergauf-Passagen und Wiegenritt, wobei Hinterbei in ungünstigem Winkel belastet wird. ..hab´s nicht mehr genau auf Schirm, aber vielleicht weiß da einer was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. November 2019)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> oje, mach mir schon Sorgen um meinen Hinterbau , ab 1.1.2020..
> nach Adventszeit, Weihnachtsmarkt-, Mutter-, Schwiegermutter- und den Bike-ohne-Bike-Treffen
> ????????☕?
> 
> Obwohl irgendein Bike-Bauer mal Freund nach 3tem Riss im Rahmen erzählt hat, daß nicht Gewicht und Sprünge den Rahmen hinten belasten, sondern eher Bergauf-Passagen und Wiegenritt, wobei Hinterbei in ungünstigem Winkel belastet wird. ..hab´s nicht mehr genau auf Schirm, aber vielleicht weiß da einer was.



Also wenn ich an meine Hinterbauschäden denke, dann waren das immer (waren aber auch nur 3) Querbelastungen, wenn ich das Bike irgendwie in die Kurve gedrückt habe, und zusätzlich noch eine Welle, oder ähnliches, das Fahrwerk belastete.
Glaube auch, dass eine gerade Krafteinwirkung weniger schädlich ist.
Ein kräftiger Wiegetritt dann schon wieder eher.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. November 2019)

Wo wird denn beim Bremsen am meisten dran gezogen?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. November 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wo wird denn beim Bremsen am meisten dran gezogen?



      
Am Bremshebel. 


Sorry Rocky, den Witz konnte ich nicht ungenutzt liegen lassen.


----------



## TrailProf (14. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

besteht doch noch Hoffnung für neue konventionelle Rotwild-Bikes?
Frau Rieder verbringt Ihre Arbeitszeit derzeit auf XC-Prototypen (Fully und Hardtail). Ist das wieder eine Kooperation mit Bulls? Gerade das Hardtail scheint im Steuerkopfbereich doch etwas anders als das "Black Adder"auszusehen".    

Hat jemand weitere Infos?


----------



## JoDeCologne (14. November 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wo wird denn beim Bremsen am meisten dran gezogen?


Hmmm.. am Gemächt? Dann brems ich nicht mehr und mach nur noch Druck.. das schont zumindest in Zugrichtung!

@TrailProf ..? Ist das erste nicht ein RR2 von 18 bzw baugleich 19, was Sie schon im letzten Schnee gefahren ist.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. November 2019)

Hauptsache der oberpeinliche "Prototype" Aufkleber ist dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (15. November 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hauptsache der oberpeinliche "Prototype" Aufkleber ist dran


..das ist ein hammerbesonderes Rad; auf einer Seite „mit“ - auf der anderen „ohne“ Dämpfer ? ..oder was hängt da auf 2tem Bild ( Schlauch, nen Twix, ein Raider, ein Dämpfer)


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2019)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..das ist ein hammerbesonderes Rad; auf einer Seite „mit“ - auf der anderen „ohne“ Dämpfer ? ..oder was hängt da auf 2tem Bild ( Schlauch, nen Twix, ein Raider, ein Dämpfer)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 938472


Und wegen der Wandlungsfähigkeit ein echter Prototyp!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. November 2019)

Neue Bikegattung: Hardfully 
Aber pssst - das weiß noch niemand.


----------



## JoDeCologne (15. November 2019)

@Gianty Nadine hat dich erhört; ihr war das „Prototype“ auch zu peinlich





..yeah, yo, I‘ m a PRO 


@TrailProf ? ist das ein anderes Design als das bisherige Bulls Wild Edge


----------



## TrailProf (15. November 2019)

@JoDeCologne: Auf dem Bild von dir wird es klarer, entstammt dann doch "nur" der Bulls-ADP Kooperation.
Schade, hatte gehofft RW würde sich auch mal wieder den normalen Bikes zuwenden. 
Finde die neuen E-Bikes nähmlich sehr gelungen.


----------



## TrailProf (15. November 2019)

Edit: wenn da nur das E nicht wäre .


----------



## zett3coupe (9. Dezember 2019)

Hat eventuell jemand hier Interesse an einem RW R.R2. FS 29 pro aus 2016? Ausstattung wie es 2016 heraus kam, jedoch mit Carbon-Laufrädern, XTR Kurbel, Magura MT5 Bremsen, Fox Fahrwerk. Mit Gebrauchsspuren. Preis VHB. HAbe eine Preisvorstellung - oder gerne auch Angebote von Euch. Bei Interesse mehr Infos


----------



## Bensemer (9. Dezember 2019)

Tausche gegen '15er X1


----------



## Orakel (9. Dezember 2019)

zett3coupe schrieb:


> Hat eventuell jemand hier Interesse an einem RW R.R2. FS 29 pro aus 2016? Ausstattung wie es 2016 heraus kam, jedoch mit Carbon-Laufrädern, XTR Kurbel, Magura MT5 Bremsen, Fox Fahrwerk. Mit Gebrauchsspuren. Preis VHB. HAbe eine Preisvorstellung - oder gerne auch Angebote von Euch. Bei Interesse mehr Infos


Bikemarkt?


----------



## Orakel (11. Dezember 2019)

Nach 13 Jahren (2006-2019) hat nun das letzte Rotwild meinen Fuhrpark verlassen und eine Ära geht zu Ende ?
A bissle schwer ums Herz ists mir schon geworden. Das R.2 FS hat einen guten Besitzer gefunden der  schon mit Rotwildbikes unterwegs ist. In den 13Jahren gab es keinen Defekt oder Mangel an den Bikes, Technisch Tip Top, und der Service/ Support durch den Markus  erstklassig, danke dafür 
Ich werde hier weiterhin mitlesen und wenn angebracht Tips oder ........geben.
Bis dene
Orakel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (12. Dezember 2019)

Schade - Wieder einer . Bin bald hier allein mit meinen non-E bzw no-Plus-Bike 

Aber ich hab bisher zum E1 noch keine Bike-Alternative zum Stolperbiken gefunden, die kompakt ist und so Sicherheit vermittelt.

Tja, es ist gegen 29er YT Ziegen nicht so schnell im Downhill, nicht so verspielt, wie Santas Bronsons oder nicht so schön sexy carbongeformt, wie aktuelle Töchter
..wenigstens dafür auf dem Trail bald seltener, wie ein Yeti oder Evil

An alle verbliebenen Rotwild-Ritter!
Roll-on .. bis der Rahmen bricht


----------



## rstablo (12. Dezember 2019)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> An alle verbliebenen Rotwild-Ritter!
> Roll-on .. bis der Rahmen bricht



Versprochen!!!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (12. Dezember 2019)

rstablo schrieb:


> Versprochen!!!



Na, wollen wir das mit dem Rahmenbruch mal nicht zu wörtlich nehmen. ?


----------



## rstablo (12. Dezember 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Na, wollen wir das mit dem Rahmenbruch mal nicht zu wörtlich nehmen. ?



Wo du Recht hast hast du Recht ?. 
Aber die Rahmen sollen ja bitteschön auch "ewig" halten (wobei Ausnahmen leider die Regel bestätigen werden ?).


----------



## zett3coupe (19. Dezember 2019)

Mein R2 FS 29 hat auch einen neuen Besitzer gefunden.


----------



## JoDeCologne (20. Dezember 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Na, wollen wir das mit dem Rahmenbruch mal nicht zu wörtlich nehmen. ?


Wenn die  Keks-&Weihnachtszeit nicht bald vorbei ist, sieht’s eh schlecht für´s zulässige GesammtBikeGewicht aus.. 

frohes Fest


----------



## Dirk Nennen (20. Dezember 2019)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Wenn die  Keks-&Weihnachtszeit nicht bald vorbei ist, sieht’s eh schlecht für´s zulässige GesammtBikeGewicht aus..
> 
> frohes Fest



Jo, so ist das.
Ich erwische mich auch immer wieder dabei, dass ich für die "zulässigen Systemgewichte"     zumeist quasi "über dem System stehe.


----------



## boardrocker (21. Dezember 2019)

Hallo! Kennt jemand die Dämpfermaße fürs 2018/19er E1. 200/57? Bin mir nicht sicher...
Grüße


----------



## JoDeCologne (21. Dezember 2019)

boardrocker schrieb:


> Hallo! Kennt jemand die Dämpfermaße fürs 2018/19er E1. 200/57? Bin mir nicht sicher...
> Grüße


Nach 2017 sind Sie wieder auf 216/63 gegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (11. Januar 2020)

So ruhig hier. Frohes neues 
Solange es da ist wird es auch hin und wieder bewegt. Solange ich es nirgends anbiete bleibt es wohl da.











Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Dirk Nennen (11. Januar 2020)

Na dann auch von mir, hier mal allen Rotwilder (inklusive Ex- und Noch-Rotwilder) ? ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr. 
Habe mein C1 jetzt auch endlich mal gepimpt. ??‍♂️?
Die olle 32er Fox musste einer FOX 34 Fit4 weichen, und der Fox -CTD, hat einem 2016er DPS-Evol Platz gemacht. 
????‍♂️
Ist quasi vom Marathon-Fully zum Trailbike mutiert.

Bilder und erster Fahrbericht folgt.


----------



## JoDeCologne (13. Januar 2020)

Jau... der DPS hat bei mir richtig viel gebracht. Über Unterschied olle 32Er zur 34 (die zT ja die 36 in Enduros ersetzt) muss man nicht viel sagen 

viiiiiel Spaß


----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. Januar 2020)

Jo, danke.
Bin auch gespannt, wie gut das Marathonbike dann im Groben ist.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. Januar 2020)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Jau... der DPS hat bei mir richtig viel gebracht. Über Unterschied olle 32Er zur 34 (die zT ja die 36 in Enduros ersetzt) muss man nicht viel sagen
> 
> viiiiiel Spaß



Den DPS-Unterschied kenn ich ja, hatte ich ja zuletzt im E1.
Hab nur mit dem Einbau ins C1 gewartet, bis ich die passende Gabel hatte. ??

Und als Nebeneffekt hab ich nun noch ein Hardtail dazu bekommen, quasi als Abfallprodukt aus Altteilen. ???


----------



## JoDeCologne (31. Januar 2020)

@Dirk Nennen ..gibt’s schon Bildmaterial von deinem c1?

Hoffe bei dir am YT am Schwingen-Bohrloch alles ok - genau da hatten die Rotwild E1 doch auch gerne mal Problemchen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (31. Januar 2020)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> @Dirk Nennen ..gibt’s schon Bildmaterial von deinem c1?
> 
> Hoffe bei dir am YT am Schwingen-Bohrloch alles ok - genau da hatten die Rotwild E1 doch auch gerne mal Problemchen..



Hi Jo,
also Bilder vom C1 geb ich später mal rein, hatte kurzfristig noch mehr aufgerüstet, da mir dann bei den aktuellen Bedingungen im Wald, die montierte Kombi (Nobby-Nic/Rocket Ron) doch zu "flutschig"    erschien.
Sind jetzt von Magic Marry vorne und Nobby Nic hinten in 2,35 ersetzt worden. 

Meine YT-Kettenstrebe ist zum Glück im Moment noch völlig unauffällig. Hoffe das bleibt auch so.
Wäre schon ein schlechter Witz, wenn ausgerechnet das, was mich (neben dem, das ich kein E-Bike möchte) von Rotwild weg gebracht hat, nun dort wieder zum Schaden wird.
Na ja, ich behalts einfach mal im Auge.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (31. Januar 2020)

So, hier mal zwei Bilder von meinem C1 in "All-Mountain" Ausstattung.


----------



## JoDeCologne (1. Februar 2020)

@Dirk Nennen ..wenn du nicht zu YT umgestiegen wärst, hätten wir ziemlich Ähnlichen Fuhrpark 

Hab vorn allerdings 2,6er NN, der aber MM sehr ähnlich kommt...

Gutes Gesundbleiben der Ziege


----------



## Dirk Nennen (1. Februar 2020)

Jo, danke Dir.
Die Magic Marry vorne drauf ist allerdings nicht die perfekte Lösung bei mir, da ich (noch) die schmale 22,5er Felgen drauf habe. 
Da bauen die 2,35er Reifen schon recht rund.
Schaue gerade nach griffigen kältetauglichen Reifen in 2,2.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Februar 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Jo, danke Dir.
> Die Magic Marry vorne drauf ist allerdings nicht die perfekte Lösung bei mir, da ich (noch) die schmale 22,5er Felgen drauf habe.
> Da bauen die 2,35er Reifen schon recht rund.
> Schaue gerade nach griffigen kältetauglichen Reifen in 2,2.


Hillbilly in 2,3


----------



## Dirk Nennen (1. Februar 2020)

Na der sieht ja mal brutal aus.
Specialized hab ich da irgendwie gar nicht auf dem Schirm.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Februar 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Na der sieht ja mal brutal aus.
> Specialized hab ich da irgendwie gar nicht auf dem Schirm.


Der hat Grip2, rollt sehr gut und wird bei Kälte nicht hart.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (1. Februar 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der hat Grip2, rollt sehr gut und wird bei Kälte nicht hart.




Der hat "Grip2" 
Das ist ja mal ne Beschreibung. 

Na dann muss ich den ja mal testen.
Was fährst denn hinten?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Februar 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Der hat "Grip2"
> Das ist ja mal ne Beschreibung.
> 
> Na dann muss ich den ja mal testen.
> Was fährst denn hinten?


Hinten und vorne


----------



## Dirk Nennen (1. Februar 2020)

Ok, danke für den Tip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (8. April 2020)

So Jungs, ich bin raus aus dem Rotwild Owners Club. Das 29" C1 HT ist ja schon länger weg, heute habe ich das X1 jetzt auch privat verkauft. Ich will meinen Fuhrpark nicht verkleinern sondern umgestalten, es musste Platz machen. 

mein Abschiedsfoto




auch wenn ich mit der aktuellen Firmenpolitik nicht so glücklich bin war dieses Rad trotzdem ein toller Begleiter in den letzten 1481 Tagen. Das entstand ja noch bevor der ganze ADP Hirnschmalz in die Akku's floß. 
ich werde hier noch weiter mitlesen. 
Bleibt gesund, Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. April 2020)

Ja, ist schon irgendwie wehmütig, diese ganzen Verabschiedungen hier aus dem Rotwild-Thread.
Inzwischen schon sehr sehr ruhig geworden hier. 
Ich halte aber auch noch an meinem C1 fest, und hoffe das sich der E-Wahnsinn vielleicht doch mal wieder normalisiert, und die Jungs bei ADP zumindest teilweise zurück zu den Wurzeln finden.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (9. April 2020)

Mein X1 hängt noch im Keller an der Wand. Da bleibt es vermutlich auch. Der Erinnerung wegen. Warte jetzt darauf, dass mein Last Glen Custom geliefert wird. Gern hätte ich mit ein AM von Rotwild gekauft, aber die aktuelle Entwicklung geht gar nicht. E-Bikes ok, sicherlich auch berechtigt, aber ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie man wirklich gute Räder bauen konnte, sich mit Sport identifiziert hat und jetzt nur noch E-Räder verkauft. Ich raff es wirklich nicht. Die Entwicklung und das Know-How war doch dort? Regelmäßig an neue Geometrien anpassen und fertig. Mit Kinematik muss man sich bei den E-bikes ja auch beschäftigen. Hautsache noch dem alten Markt was liefern, selbst wenn die Stückzahl geringer wird. Die Anbauteile sind ja auch nahezu identisch. So unattraktiv kann das ja kaum gewesen sein. Wirklich schade.

Evtl. kann mir die Entwicklung mal jemand erklären.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Markusdr (9. April 2020)

Gewechselt habe ich letztes Jahr, der Hirsch ist geblieben ist aber der vom Hugene von Propain =).
Sorry aber Rotwild hatte einfach nichts für mich im Portfolio. Und hier konnte ich wenigstens aussuchen was für Teile ich wollte und hab nen großartiges Rad bekommen. Mein C1 FS ging dann im Mai letzen Jahres über den Tisch. Anfangs dachte ich noch: Fürn Winter, bekommt man nix für zu Schade drum.... aber verstauben soll es auch nicht und ich brauchte den Platz. Ich verstehe also die Entscheidung.

Liebe Grüße,

Markus


----------



## Bensemer (9. April 2020)

Bei Propain war ich letztes Jahr auch und habe mich eine Stunde mit dem Hugene vergnügt. Ist ein richtig feines Ding aber bei mir wurde es dann doch ein YT Jeffsy im Sommer letzten Jahres. Im Winter hing das Jeffsy geschmückt als Weihnachtsrad im Wohnzimmer und ich bin wieder Rotwild gefahren.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. April 2020)

Das nenn ich mal einen gelungenen Weihnachtsbaum.


----------



## gloshabigur (1. Mai 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> ...
> Ich halte aber auch noch an meinem C1 fest, und hoffe das sich der E-Wahnsinn vielleicht doch mal wieder normalisiert, und die Jungs bei ADP zumindest teilweise zurück zu den Wurzeln finden.
> ...





Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> ... aber ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie man wirklich gute Räder bauen konnte, sich mit Sport identifiziert hat und jetzt nur noch E-Räder verkauft. Ich raff es wirklich nicht. Die Entwicklung und das Know-How war doch dort? Regelmäßig an neue Geometrien anpassen und fertig. Mit Kinematik muss man sich bei den E-bikes ja auch beschäftigen.
> ...



Das liegt wohl an den Verkaufszahlen. Und als kleiner Spieler im Markt konzentrieren sie bei ADP die Kräfte auf die zukunftsweisenden Marktsegmente.

Mein Bike-Dealer sagte Mitte letzten Jahres "... und in spätestens 2-3 Jahren sind wir ein reiner E-Bike laden."
Die Verkaufszahlen verschieben sich massiv. Leider.

Ich bleibe jedenfalls den beiden noch lange treu:


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Mai 2020)

Rotwild war eigentlich immer sehr inovativ und zukukunftsoerientiert.
Und bei den E- Bikes liegt nun mal die Zukunft.

Was sie schon immer konnten war vernünftige Hinterbauten zu konstruieren.
Die haben immer sehr gut funktioniert und haben nie einenspeziellen Dämpfer oder Tune dazu gebraucht.


----------



## at021971 (1. Mai 2020)

Ich habe auch noch drei Rotwild Bikes im Keller und da wird sich auch so schnell nichts dran ändern. Kommen alle paritätisch zum Einsatz.

Thomas

R.GT1 FS (2009)





R.X1 FS (2015)





R.X2 FS (2017)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Mai 2020)

All meine ROTWILD Bikes werden noch bewegt, wenn auch nicht annähernd mehr artgerecht.

Spaß machen sie immer noch. Ein E-Bike wird es trotz arger Mühe bergauf nicht geben.

Kann die Schwergewichte nicht anheben


----------



## JoDeCologne (2. Mai 2020)

... bin immer noch fröhlich mit E1
.. mit flacherem Lenkwinkel und ziemlich aktuellen Komponenten bzw Optimum für mich (Fox Grip2, Saint, EX1501, Raceface-Cockpit&Kurbel, 13,5kg). Ich würde aus logischen Gründen gegen kein anderes Bike tauschen, außer, dass mir blingbling-Faktor von manchen Plaste&Elaste-Rahmen richtig Porno gefällt.  (Yeti..Evil..etc)

Wenn ich dann dran denke, wie das Bike dann wieder über die Felsen rutscht oder im Shuttle behandelt wird, dann geht’s aber wieder.

Ob ich bei Neuem Bike auch die Kombi aus Sicherheit, Handling, Verspieltheit fürs Stolperbiken hätte ? Schnellste ist das E1 nicht, wenn es flacher wird, aber es kommt wenn es runter geht und das kurze Heck tritt & hackt sich traumhaft technikbefreit in jede Kurve.

hoffentlich hält der Hinterbau noch lange

Ps. Das olle c1/q1 ist ein klasse unauffälliger Partner für jede Tour. Egal ob langer Sonntagsausflug am Rhein, kleine Trailabenteuer mit viel Auf-&Ab am Bergischen Wandersteig  oder auf Alpencross...das S2 hat mal neue Reifen bekommen, hängt aber eher rum


----------



## [email protected] (2. Mai 2020)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ... bin immer noch fröhlich mit E1
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1032842


Ist das mein E1 Rahmen?
Der sieht von weitem ja aus wie neu. Hast du den nochmal auf Vordermann gebracht?


----------



## JoDeCologne (3. Mai 2020)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ist das mein E1 Rahmen?
> Der sieht von weitem ja aus wie neu. Hast du den nochmal auf Vordermann gebracht?


Jau, nochmal gebohnert und gewienert - war aber auch toll in Schuss.  Das L passt auch viel besser und der alte getunte Float x  mit Vorsprung Corset Dämpfer ist wesentlich besser als der vorher von mir verbaute neuere Float X evol
Wie geschrieben .. happy


----------



## neddie (26. Mai 2020)

Moin,

ich war einige Zeit nicht mehr hier unterwegs, brauchte mal ne Pause.

Ich selbst fahre auch zwei X1 26" und das wird hoffentlich auch lange noch so bleiben.
Einen Neukauf habe ich erstmal nicht vor, allein schon aus Platzgründen im Keller, wo auch noch mein erstes Fully n Cannondale von 1995 steht, da passt kein 4 Bike rein.
Dazu liegt da auch noch n Rotwild Rahmen der auf eine Neuerweckung wartet.

Zum Thema E-Bikes, jetzt mal egal ob von Rotwild oder nicht.
Ich sah Mountainbikes schon immer als Sportgerät an, wo man sich auch mal Quälen muß.
E-Bikes finde ich z.B. bei Cityrädern, Tourenbikes oder auch bei Lastenrädern sinnvoll, oder wenn jemand
gesundheitlich eingeschränkt ist.

Mit meinen bald 47 Lenzen schaff ich bei mir in der Gegend noch die meisten Anstiege, obwohl ich auch manchmal schieben muß 
Neulich sah ich eine junge Familie mit E-Mountainbikes, wohlgemerkt alle fuhren eins, auch die kleinen Kids.
Ob aus Faulheit wollte ich nicht fragen 

Solange ich Fit bin werde ich mir auch kein E-Bike holen.

Aber wie schon einige hier sagten, auch ich versteh Rotwild nicht das sie nur noch auf E-Bikes setzen.
Andere Hersteller bieten ja auch konventionelle und E-Bikes an, warum macht es Rotwild nicht auch so?
Wenn ich mir noch ein Bike kaufe dann wird es kein Rotwild mehr sein, finde auch die Preise mittlerweile ganz schön heftig, wobei Nicolai auch gut zuschlägt bei den Preisen.

Die Philosophie bezüglich E-Bikes finde ich von Rotwild echt schade, weil sie halt Top Bikes bauten.

Achja, ich fahre noch mit 26", oldschool halt.
29"er sehen für mich seltsam aus, halte davon auch nichts.
Und 27"er, naja, werd ich beim nächsten Bikekauf wohl nicht drumrum kommen.
Aber bis dahin werde noch einige Jahre vergehen.


----------



## neddie (26. Mai 2020)

Moin,

nun brauch ich nochmal Euer Schwarmwissen.

Was für ein Steuersatzlager passt in ein Rotwild rfr 0.6?

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Mai 2020)

neddie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nun brauch ich nochmal Euer Schwarmwissen.
> 
> ...


Am besten rufst du bei Rotwild an, die können dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## lauser5000 (26. Mai 2020)

Hi Neddie,
fahre auch ein X1 und liebe es. 
Ja, finde es auch schade dass Rotwild sich nur noch auf E-bikes konzentriert, wobei es hier sicher auch immer ein Kapazitätsproblem bei einer doch recht überschaubar großen Firma gibt und der offensichtliche Trend einfach zu E-bike geht. 
Ich bin mittlerweile sogar schon über 50 und strampel mir einen ab, wenns nicht mehr geht, dann muss ich halt auch mal schieben. Das hab ich aber vor 30 Jahren auch schon gemacht. Erst wieder am Wochenende passiert (leider noch Trainingsrückstand)...... 
Fahren am Donnerstag um 06.30 morgens ne kleineTrainingsrunde und evtl. kommt sogar jemand mit E-bike mit. Ich bin gespannt, wie mir das um die Uhrzeit gefällt. Da werd ich wohl einige böse Kommentare ablassen müssen )))
Grüße 
Ralf


----------



## neddie (26. Mai 2020)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl an den Verkaufszahlen. Und als kleiner Spieler im Markt konzentrieren sie bei ADP die Kräfte auf die zukunftsweisenden Marktsegmente.
> 
> Mein Bike-Dealer sagte Mitte letzten Jahres "... und in spätestens 2-3 Jahren sind wir ein reiner E-Bike laden."
> Die Verkaufszahlen verschieben sich massiv. Leider.
> ...



Moin,

auch ich bleibe meinen Hirschen so lange es geht treu.
Nur weil Rotwild auf E-Bikes umgestiegen ist, ist das für mich noch lange kein Grund meine Hirsche "Auszusondern", auch wenn ich den jetzigen Kurs von Rotwild auch nicht in Ordnung finde.


----------



## neddie (26. Mai 2020)

Hier mal beide meiner Hirsche, nicht geputzt, aber so what.


----------



## gloshabigur (29. Mai 2020)

neddie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1052011Anhang anzeigen 1052012




nice


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Mai 2020)

Da steht man vorm Flowtrail und kann nicht drauf fahren....war immer schön dort.


----------



## JoDeCologne (3. Juni 2020)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Ich bleibe jedenfalls den beiden noch lange treu:


E&X ist auch feine Kombi.




..es wurde zwar bergauf mal über Streckenführung „gemosert & gemotzt“, aber E-Bike ist nie ein Thema gewesen..

..eher dass die Kids uns in 2-3 Jahren in Grund und Boden fahren und davonreiten.
Aber so ist das halt schon seit Jahrtausenden


----------



## Andi_72 (13. Juni 2020)

Wir könnten thread hier den Untertitel "Rotwild classics bikes" geben

Habe meinen Oldie gestern wieder Artgerecht ausgeführt, und dabei die 10.000km-Marke erreicht.



Bin mit dem Fully immer noch zufrieden, auch wenn der Dämpfer mittlerweile mehr Gewicht als Funktion gibt.

In der letzten Abfahrt stellte sich dann ein sehr häßliches Knarrzgeräusch ein, wie schon damals kurz nach dem Erwerb. Ein massiver Einsatz von Silikonspray ins Steuerrohr schaffte Abhilfe .
Vermutlich lags am Innenrohr (Kupferpastenrest).

Jetzt können die nächsten 10.000 kommen .

VG


----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. Juni 2020)

Cool..... ??
So ein knarzendes Geräusch hatte ich aus dem Steuerkopfbereich damals bei meinem RED 1 auch mal.
Kam von den aufeinander liegenden Rohren (Unter- u. Oberrohr). 
Konnten wir damals durch ein auseinander biegen tatsächlich dauerhaft entfernen. 

??


----------



## Raziel-Noir (6. Juli 2020)

Servus

Mal wieder eine Meldung nach längerer Abstinenz. Ich bleibe RW treu, per Jobrad kommt demnächst das Upgrade vom C1 FS29 auf das R.E1 FS Pro. Und als Carbonverweigerer eines vor dem "Facelift" mit einem Hinterbau aus Alu.  

In dem Zusammenhang bewegt mich gerade eine Frage:

Es standen eine Zeitlang beim örtlichen Fahrrad-Aldi ein Triple aus 2x R.E1 und 1x R.E 1+ rum, die (wohl auch der Preisgestaltung wegen) leicht Staub angesetzt hatten. Und dabei ist mir ein deutlicher Gelbschimmer auf den Continetal aufgefallen. Daher meine Frage an die Gemeinde: Gibt es ähnlich zu den Autoreifen eine Faustregel bezüglich des max. Alters von Reifen? Bzw. kann ich bei Kauf verlangen, das ggfs. neue Reifen aufgezogen werden? Denn die grundsätzlichen Probleme (Versprödung, erhöhter Verschleiß, vorzeitige Rissbildung) sollten auch MTB-Reifen treffen und ist in meinen Augen ein Sicherheitsrelevanter Punkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (6. Juli 2020)

Stimmt sicher...

.. aber der Händler wird sicher genau damit argumentieren, dass er daher das Rad günstiger anbietet. Versuchen würde ich es, andere Bereifung zu bekommen - auch weil ich bei Conti mal bei länger gelagerten Schnäppchen mit Tubeless Probleme hatte.

sende mal ein Bild - ist so wenig RW hier in letzter Zeit zu sehen !


----------



## Raziel-Noir (6. Juli 2020)

Nun, ich hoffe doch, das mein Bike dieses nicht hat...
Ich vertraue da voll auf den Händler, bisher wurde da ja auch top geliefert!

Ich unterstütze da eher die "richtigen" Bikeshops und hab über SCHALTWERK wie unsere jetzigen Rahmen zuvor geordert.... Momentan hängt das ganze noch bei JobRad; das scheint eines der Bereiche zu sein, wo Corona für Umsatzplus statt Minus sorgt.

Ich war nur bei dem Anblick am grübeln. Und ich glaube nicht, das bei den Bikes die Räder getauscht worden sind bzw. das der Käufer dies angemahnt hat.


----------



## JoDeCologne (6. Juli 2020)

..die Räder gehen physisch über JobRad?

Dachte die hängen sich nur bei der Finanzierung rein. Bei Schaltwerk hab ich ( bei PartsBestellung und am Phone) immer gute Erfahrung gemacht ..


----------



## Raziel-Noir (6. Juli 2020)

Nein, natürlich nicht.

Aber der Besteller ist JobRad. Jobrad ist Leasinggeber, mein AG der Leasingnehmer und ich bezahle...
D.h. JobRad bestellt bei Schaltwerk im Auftrag meines AG und auf meinen Wunsch. Und dieser Schritt fehlt noch....

Eben, ich auch. Und da mein örtlicher Bike-Aldi in meinen Augen von seiner Mannschaft 2 kompetente MA in der Werkstatt und 1 im Verkauf hat, der Rest aber unter der Rubrik "keine Ahnung, aber davon viel"  bzw. "interessiert mich eigentlich nicht" läuft, muss ich das ja nicht unterstützen. Leider kommt aufgrund der doch etwas längeren Anfahrt SCHALTWERK nicht auch in den Genuss der 3x Jahresinspektion...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. Juli 2020)

Fertig zum Verkauf...


----------



## Raziel-Noir (24. Juli 2020)

So, und ich habe nun dank JobRad ein von mir seit Veröffentlichung erwünschtes R.E1!


An dieser Stelle auch ein Großes Dankeschön an SCHALTWERK, es war wie auch bei unseren beiden C1 Top!


----------



## Orakel (24. Juli 2020)

Cooler Spruch aufm Tshört


----------



## Raziel-Noir (24. Juli 2020)

Orakel schrieb:


> Cooler Spruch aufm Tshört


Gibt es bei bergmensch.de...


----------



## Das-Licht (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo, 

kann mir Jemand eine Seite verlinken, auf der ich die Geometriedaten des X1, 26" Bj. 2014/15 finde? 
Oder kennt Jemand den Lenkwinkel? 
Und gibt es dafür einen passenden verstellbaren Steuersatz ? Wenn, ja, welchen kann man nehmen? 
Bsp. den hier? 








						Steuersätze | bike-components
					

Steuersätze bequem und sicher bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de
				




Das Rad: 





						X1 FS Pro 26 "X Fusion-Edition"  ROTWILD Outlet Store
					

X1 FS Pro 26 "X Fusion-Edition" , Shop, Rotwild, Bikes, Specials und Angebote , 2013er Modelle und älter....




					www.rotwildstore-koblenz.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (24. Juli 2020)

here you go!

Thomas


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte mir damals im E1 einen von "Works-Components" verbaut. 
Funktionierte sehr gut. 
Meine es war dieser hier:









						1.5 Degree EC44-ZS55 Angle Headset - To Suit Tapered Steerer Tube
					

Specifications Fits headtube internal diameter Upper - 44mm EC44 Fits headtube internal diameter Lower - 55mm ZS55 Upper cup is external (EC) - will




					www.workscomponents.co.uk


----------



## Das-Licht (24. Juli 2020)

Vielen Dank, Thomas und Dirk. Damit ist mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Juli 2020)

Gerne. ??‍♂️


----------



## JoDeCologne (25. Juli 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir Jemand eine Seite verlinken, auf der ich die Geometriedaten des X1, 26" Bj. 2014/15 finde?
> Oder kennt Jemand den Lenkwinkel?
> ...


Nimm den works components! Passt sitzt und qualitativ top

1.5 grad.. die besonderen Maße von Rotwild beachten ..dazu 20 Seiten hier zurück
Danach hast du neues Radgefühl; hab den im Q1 & E1.


: Info vonRotwild zum X1 - .._die Änderungen an der Geo belaufen sich bei Verwendung der -1.5° Schalen laut unserem Engineering auf:

Reach ca. -3 mm
Radstand ca. + 13 mm
BB Absenkung ca. 3 mm_


----------



## JoDeCologne (25. Juli 2020)

Raziel-Noir schrieb:


> So, und ich habe nun dank JobRad ein von mir seit Veröffentlichung erwünschtes R.E1!


Kannst du den Dämpfertune bzw TuneId mal posten.  
Sehr feines Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. Juli 2020)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Nimm den works components! Passt wackelt und qualitativ top
> 
> 1.5 grad.. die besonderen Maße von Rotwild beachten ..dazu 20 Seiten hier zurück
> Danach hast du neues Radgefühl; hab den im Q1 & E1.



Denk aber in dem Zuge auch mal dran, ob das mit deiner Gabel dann noch hinkommt?

Zum einen kommt dein Steuerrohr durch den flacheren Winkel ca. 1 bis 1,5 cm tiefer, was deine Geometrie verändert, und zum anderen kann der flache Winkel natürlich auch die Funktion der Gabel negativ beeinflussen. (Belastung nicht mehr richtig von oben)
Kommt aber natürlich drauf an, was du jetzt für ne Gabel fährst.  ?‍♂️?


----------



## Raziel-Noir (27. Juli 2020)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Kannst du den Dämpfertune bzw TuneId mal posten.
> Sehr feines Bike




Danke!

Gern: DX6Z...  216x63mm
Sorry, war bei dem Wetter natürlich am Biken und hab den Post heut erst gesehen.

Gruß


----------



## JoDeCologne (27. Juli 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir Jemand eine Seite verlinken, auf der ich die Geometriedaten des X1, 26" Bj. 2014/15 finde?
> Oder kennt Jemand den Lenkwinkel?
> ...


..eben gesehen, dass es das 26“ Bike ist.

Möchtest du es unter dem angegebenen Link neu kaufen? Hier würde ich mir sehr überlegen, ob so ein veralteter Standard zu 1900€ Sinn macht ( außer, dass es mit Ersatzteilen knapp wird, sind Gabel und Dämpfer nicht auf der Höhe aktueller Technik, Schaltung und Antrieb ebenso.) Da bekommst du ja schon fast ein aktuelles Canyon oder Radon mit moderner Vollausstattung . ..das x1 26“ von 2015 ist eine Geometrie-Entwicklung von 2010/11. Da war es ein Meilenstein.. ist aber 10 Jahre her und da hat sich doch einiges getan.


----------



## JoDeCologne (27. Juli 2020)

Raziel-Noir schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Gern: DX6Z...  216x63mm
> Sorry, war bei dem Wetter natürlich am Biken und hab den Post heut erst gesehen.
> ...


Super.. vielen Dank

klar, dass du draußen warst


----------



## dopero (27. Juli 2020)

Es scheint wieder ein R.E1 zu geben (tippe auf Modell 2021, wegen 12-fach Shimano):








						ROTWILD R.E1 Core
					

Dynamik, Effizienz, Performance und eigenständige technische Lösungen haben ROTWILD Mountainbikes von Beginn an zu begehrten Begleitern auf den Trails und Rennstrecken dieser Welt gemacht.




					www.rotwild.de


----------



## Dirk Nennen (27. Juli 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Es scheint wieder ein R.E1 zu geben (tippe auf Modell 2021, wegen 12-fach Shimano):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und leider immer noch keine "moderne" Geometrie und 29er. ;-((


----------



## JoDeCologne (27. Juli 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Es scheint wieder ein R.E1 zu geben (tippe auf Modell 2021, wegen 12-fach Shimano):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da die erfolgreichen Elektromodelle alle ausverkauft sind, hat man wohl noch vorhandene E1 & X2 - Rahmen komplettiert... M1900 und Deore -Kurbeln sind nicht wirklich  würdige Edelherstellerausstattung. Rahmen sind für 2017 entwickelt worden und haben dann  2019 Facelift bekommen, aber toll, dass es zumindest wieder was ohne Motor gibt


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Juli 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Es scheint wieder ein R.E1 zu geben (tippe auf Modell 2021, wegen 12-fach Shimano):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Dämpfer ist auch UptoDate


----------



## at021971 (27. Juli 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Es scheint wieder ein R.E1 zu geben (tippe auf Modell 2021, wegen 12-fach Shimano):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das R.X2 FS und R.E1 FS sind da schon sehr lange auf der Homepage und werden neben den neu entwickelten eBikes R.X750, R.E750, R.C750 und R.T750 angeboten. Die Rahmenkonstruktionen von R.X2 FS und R.E1 FS dürften aber für das Modelljahr 2017 gewesen sein.

Thomas


----------



## Raziel-Noir (28. Juli 2020)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das R.X2 FS und R.E1 FS sind da schon sehr lange auf der Homepage und werden neben den neu entwickelten eBikes R.X750, R.E750, R.C750 und R.T750 angeboten. Die Rahmenkonstruktionen von R.X2 FS und R.E1 FS dürften aber für das Modelljahr 2017 gewesen sein.
> 
> Thomas





Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Und leider immer noch keine "moderne" Geometrie und 29er. ;-((



Was stört euch an der Rahmenkonstruktion vom R.E1 bzw. R.X2

Aus Interesse:
Wie sollte eine modernere Geo für ein R.X bzw. R.E denn im Jahre 2021 aussehen?

Zu meinem R.E1 kann ich noch nicht viel Sagen, da ja noch Flaum am Rahmen, aber das C1 von 2013 und 2015 unterscheiden sich durch kürzere Kettenstreben bei gleicher Rahmengröße.
Letzteres geht flinker ums Eck und man bekommt es eher in einen Wheelie, aber für bergab ist ersteres mir lieber... Und (aus Erfahrung) ein Aufbau mit SID 100mm und Nobby Nic`s auf 19mm Felgen zu einer FOX 32 CTD 120 mit Hans Dampf/Magic Mary Kombi auf DT Swiss XM1900 macht schon fast ein anders Bike aus dem gleichen Rahmen... (erste Variante war der Aufbau vom C1 meiner Frau bis vor kurzem, zweitere von meinem C1...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (28. Juli 2020)

Mich stört an den Bikes nichts. Ich liebe mein R.GT1 FS, R.X1 FS und R.X2 FS und fahre gerne damit.

Es ist nur schade, dass ADP keinen neuen bioBikes mehr entwickelt .

Man sieht aber an der Geometrie der R.C/X/E750 Bikes, dass sich auch bei Rotwild die Bikekonzepte weiterentwickelt haben. Das was bei R.X2 FS und R.E1 FS noch an Länge im Vorbau steckt, findet man bei moderneren Bikes, wie den aktuellen Rotwild eBikes, im Rahmen selber.

Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Juli 2020)

Raziel-Noir schrieb:


> Was stört euch an der Rahmenkonstruktion vom R.E1 bzw. R.X2
> 
> Aus Interesse:
> Wie sollte eine modernere Geo für ein R.X bzw. R.E denn im Jahre 2021 aussehen?
> ...


da gibt es nix dran zu mekern.
Neue Bikes werden einfach als modern bezeichnet, ob es taugt oder nicht muss jeder selbst entscheiden...


----------



## Raziel-Noir (28. Juli 2020)

at021971 schrieb:


> ....
> Es ist nur schade, dass ADP keinen neuen bioBikes mehr entwickelt ....
> 
> Thomas



Ja.... oder generell ein gutes Bike ohne Not aus dem Programm genommen hat... (R.X1 / R.C1 FS)


----------



## Dirk Nennen (28. Juli 2020)

Also ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass eine "moderne" Geometrie etwas ganz anderes ist.
Die alten Bikes sind natürlich nicht schlecht. Aber als ich letzten Herbst auf das (fast) moderne YT-CAPRA gewechselt bin, war (und bin ich immer noch) völlig überrascht, wie viel mehr Sicherheit das Bike bringt.

Die Unterschiede im einzelnen betrachtet (29er statt 27,5, Sitzwinkel 2 Grad steiler, Lenkwinkel nur 1 Grad flacher, ca. 5cm mehr Reach, 1cm mehr BB-Drop), machen sicher nicht so viel her, aber in Summe ist das ein riesen Unterschied. 

Sowas würde ich mir eigentlich von Rotwild wünschen. ??‍♂️?‍♂️


----------



## Raziel-Noir (28. Juli 2020)

Okay. Sitzwinkel ist ja beim R. E1 zusammen mit dem Steuersatzwinkel änderbar. Wenn die flachere Einstellung am Steuersatz gewählt wird, kommt das Bike ja etwas tiefer und damit wird der Sitzwinkel etwas steiler, wenn auch keine 2 Grad. Das Tretlager wandert dann auch etwas nach unten. Etwas längerer Vorbau und man nähert sich dem Capra etwas an, meinst du nicht? Was ist mit der stärkeren Belastung der Gabel und des Steuerrohr beim Capra aufgrund des flacheren Winkel? Ist da schon was auffällig geworden...


----------



## paulp13 (28. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen!
Fährt noch jemand ein R.E1 von 2011 und könnte mir die Breite der Hinterradnabe nennen?
Ich vermute, dass ich bereits etliche Jahre mit dem falschen Achsmaß fahre?.
Ich hab das Bike vor ca. 5 Jahren aufgebaut. LR sind Mavic Crossmax SX. Die haben 12x142. Da die Steckachse aber 10mm hat, hab ich mir damals eine passende Hülse gedreht.
Über die Breite hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht viele Gedanken gemacht. Hat mich immer nur gewundert, dass das Rad beim Einbau gehakt hat.
Demzufolge benötige ich wohl eine 10x135 bzw. 12x135 Nabe?!
Wenn ich jetzt aber die vorhandenen Adapter auf jeder Seite 3,5mm abdrehen würde, dann schleift der Verschlußring der Kassette am Schaltauge. 
Irgendwie blicke ich hier nicht mehr durch und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruss paulp13


----------



## Dirk Nennen (28. Juli 2020)

Raziel-Noir schrieb:


> Okay. Sitzwinkel ist ja beim R. E1 zusammen mit dem Steuersatzwinkel änderbar. Wenn die flachere Einstellung am Steuersatz gewählt wird, kommt das Bike ja etwas tiefer und damit wird der Sitzwinkel etwas steiler, wenn auch keine 2 Grad. Das Tretlager wandert dann auch etwas nach unten. Etwas längerer Vorbau und man nähert sich dem Capra etwas an, meinst du nicht? Was ist mit der stärkeren Belastung der Gabel und des Steuerrohr beim Capra aufgrund des flacheren Winkel? Ist da schon was auffällig geworden...



Ganz im Gegenteil. 
Irgendwie bekomme ich beim Capra deutlich mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad, und habe dabei sogar viel mehr Vertrauen in den Grip des Rades. ??
Es ist echt schwer zu beschreiben.
Aber da ich das Capra tatsächlich ohne Probefahrt bestellt hatte, macht man sich ja so einige Gedanken und hat eine Vorstellung bzw. Hoffnung, wie das Bike fahren wird.
Und was soll ich sagen.
Ich war mega positiv überrascht, dass es noch besser war, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hätte. 
Bei der zweiten Tour hab ich dann mal einen Kumpel fahren lassen, der zu E1-Zeiten mit seinem Remedy im Grunde mein Tempo fuhr, aber dem Capra nicht mehr folgen konnte. 
Ergebnis:
Einen Tag später hat er auch eines bestellt.

Möchte hier keine Werbung fürs Capra machen, aber da hab ich halt meine Erfahrung mit gemacht. 

Denke dass ein modernes anderes Enduro vergleichbar wäre.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (28. Juli 2020)

Da hast du mal ein Bild der beiden Bikes im Vergleich (falls man die Feinheiten überhaupt erkennt).
??


----------



## Raziel-Noir (28. Juli 2020)

Aber dein E1 entspricht nicht der 2017er Geo. Bist du die denn auch schon mal gefahren? Ich werde mir mal die Tage die Geodaten genauer anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (29. Juli 2020)

Da hast du Recht. Das war ein 2014er E1.
Ein 2017er bin ich nie gefahren, da für mich auch das Upgrade auf 29 Zoll wichtig war.


----------



## Raziel-Noir (29. Juli 2020)

So, ich hab mal die Daten zusammengetragen, die ich so finden konnte (jeweils offizielle Websiteangaben):


Capra Pro 2019 (L)Capra Pro 29 2019 (L)Rotwild R.E1 (2017-2020) LRotwild R.E1 (2012-2016) LOberrohr (horizontal)617 mm621 mm622 mm600 mmB Reach455 mm460 mm455 mmC Stack617 mm630 mm604 mmD Sitzrohr450 mm445 mm475 mm460 mmE Kettenstrebe427 mm435 mm421 / 433.5432 mmF Lenkwinkel65 °65 / 65,5 °64,5 / 66 / 67,5 °65,5 °G Sitzwinkel (eff.)75 °75,5 / 76 °74,5 °74,4 °H BB Drop8 mm25 / 15 mmkeine Angabekeine AngabeI Radstand1219 mm1227 mm1190 / 1202,5 mm1200 mmJ Steuerrohr120 mm105 mm120 mm125 mmK BB Höhe350 mm351 / 361 mm347,5 mm365 mmÜberstandshöhe703 mm723 mm720mm750 mm

Wie zu sehen ist, fällt das E1 aus 2012 (und die Geo ist wohl bis 2016 nicht groß geändert worden) vor allem durch hohes Tretlager und kurzen Reach auf (Auch wenn dazu keine offiziellen Angaben seitens Rotwild zu finden sind, das kurze Oberrohr müsste mit einen deutlich längeren Vorbau kombiniert werden um die Reachwerte von Capra oder R.e1 aus 2017 zu erreichen).  Das 2017er Update des E1 hat im Vergleich zum Capra ähnliche Werte, die Kettenstreben sind in der 27,5" Stellung sogar ziemlich kurz und das Tretlager am tiefsten. Ich denke durch die Variabilität ist die Geo des R.E1 durchaus zum Capra konkurrenzfähig, denn in der 27,5"+ Einstellung kann man auch 29er Laufräder fahren. Einzig bei der Gabel ist Rotwild für die Zielgruppe im verkehrten Regal gelandet.... die 36 oder eine Lyrik bzw Yari (je nach Ausstattung) würde hier besser passen.

Mich persönlich trifft dies aber nicht so sehr, da mein Fahrtechnisches Können mit einer 34 mehr als abgedeckt sein dürfte für die nächsten 3 Jahre. Und danach hindert mich ja nix am Upgrade.... ;-)


----------



## Dirk Nennen (29. Juli 2020)

Raziel-Noir schrieb:


> So, ich hab mal die Daten zusammengetragen, die ich so finden konnte (jeweils offizielle Websiteangaben):
> 
> 
> Capra Pro 2019 (L)Capra Pro 29 2019 (L)Rotwild R.E1 (2017-2020) LRotwild R.E1 (2012-2016) LOberrohr (horizontal)617 mm621 mm622 mm600 mmB Reach455 mm460 mm455 mmC Stack617 mm630 mm604 mmD Sitzrohr450 mm445 mm475 mm460 mmE Kettenstrebe427 mm435 mm421 / 433.5432 mmF Lenkwinkel65 °65 / 65,5 °64,5 / 66 / 67,5 °65,5 °G Sitzwinkel (eff.)75 °75,5 / 76 °74,5 °74,4 °H BB Drop8 mm25 / 15 mmkeine Angabekeine AngabeI Radstand1219 mm1227 mm1190 / 1202,5 mm1200 mmJ Steuerrohr120 mm105 mm120 mm125 mmK BB Höhe350 mm351 / 361 mm347,5 mm365 mmÜberstandshöhe703 mm723 mm720mm750 mm
> ...



Hier siehst du mal als Vergleich meine gemessenen Werte.
Was nicht zu unterschätzen ist/war, dass ist die deutliche Reduzierung des Reachs durch den Steuersatz. 
Der Lenker kommt schon deutlich mehr nach hinten.
Grundsätzlich hast du Recht, dass da nicht sooooooooooo viel Unterschied zum 2017er ist, aber: 

Wenn du 29er Laufräder montieren würdest, kommt das Radlager auch wieder höher, die Überstandshöhe wird auch wieder größer, dass Sitzrohr ist viel zu lang, um eine Sattelstütze mit 175mm oder noch mehr zu montieren.
Und dann noch das Problem (zumindest meines, da ich relativ lange Beine habe) mit dem Steuerrohr.
Auf meinem E1-Bild kannst du gut sehen, was ich für einen Spacerturm fahren musste, um keine CC-Sitzhaltung einnehmen zu müssen.

Alles in allem war das E1 für mich tatsächlich dann die bessere Wahl.
So wie du schreibst, dürfte das für dich in der Tat anders liegen.   



Rotwild E1 2014 "L"Capra AL 29OriginalgemessenLXLSattelrohr460445465Oberrohr600619642Steuerrohr110105115Kettenstrebe428435440Tretlagerhöhe350345348 / 357348 / 357Lenkwinkel66,564,665,5 / 6665,5 / 66Sitzrohrwinkel74,073,776 / 76,576 / 76,5Radstand1171119012231252Standover766723735Reach430400465485Stack599645636640


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Juli 2020)

Ihr könnt die Hosen wieder zu machen- beide gleich lang.


----------



## Raziel-Noir (29. Juli 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> ... Grundsätzlich hast du Recht, dass da nicht sooooooooooo viel Unterschied zum 2017er ist...
> 
> ..... dass Sitzrohr ist viel zu lang, um eine Sattelstütze mit 175mm oder noch mehr zu montieren.



Wichtig ist doch, man fühlt sich auf "seinem" Bike wohl und fährt damit sicher, egal Bergauf oder Bergab. Und solange das Bike mehr "kann" als der Fahrer, gibt es ausser dem "haben wollen" kein rationalen Grund zum Wechsel. Wobei mir nur wichtig war, das die aktuelle Iteration des R.E1 trotz 4 Jahren Entwicklungsstillstand nicht soo weit weg von der sogenannten "modernen" Geometriephilosophie ist. Beim Sattelstützenauszug jedoch bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob ein Auszug von 175mm oder mehr bei einer Variostütze in Zusammenhang mit einem Großen (und damit auch meist nicht allzuleichten) Fahrer keine Probleme bei der Dauerhaltbarkeit bedeutet. Denn der Durchmesser des Teleskoprohrs ist ja deutlich geringer als 31,6mm bzw. 34,6mm und flext dementsprechend auch mehr. Früher hat man bei starren Sattelstützen lieber kleine Durchmesser genommen, da diese durch den Flex etwas mehr Komfort boten. Aber ob dieser Flex der Mechanik so gut tut, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ein allzu gutes Gefühl jedenfalls hab ich dabei nicht. Von da her sehe ich die Längere Sitzrohrlänge nicht unbedingt als K.O.-Kriterium. Meine 150mm Varianz an der Sattelstütze reicht mir jedenfalls.


----------



## at021971 (29. Juli 2020)

Längere Sitzrohre sind für große Fahrer wie mich mit 1,91 m Körpergröße und 94 cm Schrittlänge eher ein Kaufgrund. Bei meinem R.X1 FS (2015) in XL mit 480 mm Sitzrohr habe ich nach einem Jahr auf die dann verfügbare Kind Shock Lev Integra mit 175 mm gewechselt, weil die vorherige 150 mm Variante mehr als maximal zulässig aus dem Rahmen herausgezogen werden musste, um für mich richtig zu passen. Ein Jahr lang bin ich dann halt mit einer nicht ganz optimaler Sitzposition gefahren. Und selbst die 510 mm Sitzrohrlänge meines R.X2 FS (2017) in XL böte genug Platz für die nun verfügbare 200 mm Variante der Lev Integra.

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (29. Juli 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt die Hosen wieder zu machen- beide gleich lang.



   
Geht sich doch gar nicht um länger, höher oder weiter.
Wie du schon im anderen Post schreibst, kommt es ja drauf an, dass man sich wohl fühlt auf dem Bike.
Und da sind meine Erfahrungen eben so, wie oben beschrieben.
Denke das 2017er E1 ist sicherlich kein schlechtes Bike, und viele Biker sind damit wahrscheinlich schneller, als ich mit dem Capra. 

Ich würde ja auch wieder ein Rotwild kaufen (aber ohne Motor!), wenn die was passendes anbieten würden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Juli 2020)

Ja wir schauen immer auf die Geo, spüren etwas mehr Sicherheit und glauben wieder etwas schneller geworden zu sein.

Mein Bruder fährt ein altes 26" Spezi das eigentlich eine Rahmennummer größer sein könnte.
Eher steiler Lenkwinkel und kurz.
Dazu abgewixxte Reifen.
Und was passiert?
Er fährt einfach vorne weg- und wenn es nass wird haut der Drecksack mir auch noch ab wenn es eng wird.....


----------



## Raziel-Noir (29. Juli 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> ... viele Biker sind damit wahrscheinlich schneller, als ich mit dem Capra.





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ja wir schauen immer auf die Geo, spüren etwas mehr Sicherheit und glauben wieder etwas schneller geworden zu sein.
> Mein Bruder fährt ein altes 26" Spezi das eigentlich eine Rahmennummer größer sein könnte.
> Eher steiler Lenkwinkel und kurz.
> Dazu abgewixxte Reifen.
> ...



Dazu kann ich nur sagen: MTB Festival Tegernsee vor ein paar Jahren. Schlammschlacht pur. Ein Teil der A-Strecke ging einen Wanderpfad hinab. Dort wurde ich von einem MTB-Relikt (Bike) und seinem Rübezahl (Fahrer) ausgebremst. Der Kollege war (verständlicherweise) sehr piano unterwegs. An einer passenden Stelle hab ich ihn überholt, im weiteren Downhill einen Vorsprung von gut 1km rausgefahren. Was mir auf der nachfolgenden Flachstrecke Richtung Ziel aber nix genützt hat....  Respekt sag ich da nur...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. Juli 2020)

Raziel-Noir schrieb:


> Das 2017er Update des E1 hat im Vergleich zum Capra ähnliche Werte, die Kettenstreben sind in der 27,5" Stellung sogar ziemlich kurz und das Tretlager am tiefsten. Ich denke durch die Variabilität ist die Geo des R.E1 durchaus zum Capra konkurrenzfähig, denn in der 27,5"+ Einstellung kann man auch 29er Laufräder fahren.



Hat denn hier schon mal jemand ein 2017er E1 auf 29er umgerüstet?
Macht mich ja jetzt schon neugierig!


----------



## Bensemer (30. Juli 2020)

@Dirk Nennen 
Fährst du den E*13 Reifen etwa? Ich habe die direkt nach dem proberollen mit meinem YT Jeffsy ersetzt weil die ja gefühlt alle Steinchen, egal wie groß, gegen den Rahmen schleudern


----------



## Bensemer (30. Juli 2020)

Hier stand Käse. 
Sorry


----------



## Raziel-Noir (30. Juli 2020)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Hier stand Käse.
> Sorry


 Noch ein gescheites Brot & Bier dazu, dann hättest es stehen lassen können


----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. Juli 2020)

Bensemer schrieb:


> @Dirk Nennen
> Fährst du den E*13 Reifen etwa? Ich habe die direkt nach dem proberollen mit meinem YT Jeffsy ersetzt weil die ja gefühlt alle Steinchen, egal wie groß, gegen den Rahmen schleudern



Das die mehr Steine aufwerfen ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. 
Hab die über den Winter drauf gelassen, und im Frühjahr dann gegen Maxxis getauscht. 
Da war aber der Hinterreifen auch schon fertig. ?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Juli 2020)

Eben wurde das E1 abgeholt.  Es hat ein nettes neues Zuhause gefunden und ich bin mir sicher dass es dort weiterhin gut gepflegt wird.

Jetzt sucht das X1 noch ein neues Herrchen oder Frauchen, den Rest behalte ich.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. Juli 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Eben wurde das E1 abgeholt.  Es hat ein nettes neues Zuhause gefunden und ich bin mir sicher dass es dort weiterhin gut gepflegt wird.
> 
> Jetzt sucht das X1 noch ein neues Herrchen oder Frauchen, den Rest behalte ich.



Immer gut zu wissen, wenn die "Kleinen" ein gutes neues Zuhause bekommen. 
??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raziel-Noir (1. August 2020)

Erste längere Fahrt entlang der Isar (teilweise Isartrails)


----------



## kahuna (2. August 2020)

Hallo, ich habe mir eine neues R.X1 FS 27,5 gekauft. Bei diesem klebt auf dem Oberrohr im Bereich vom R und O ein Stück Steinschlagschutzfolie. Ist das bei euch auch so? Wofür soll die gut sein oder kann man die Folie auch entfernen?

Danke, Gruß Thomas


----------



## Raziel-Noir (2. August 2020)

Am R.E1 FS 27,5 isses ebenfalls so. 
Ich hab sie draufgelassen, weil ich nicht noch den Kleber entfernen will. Wenn sie gelb wird und zerbröselt, kann man sie immer noch runtermachen....


----------



## Bensemer (2. August 2020)

Das soll das Oberrohr beim Sturz vor unschönen Schrammen vom Lenker schützen


----------



## kahuna (2. August 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten, bei mir sieht die Verklebung nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Das-Licht (4. August 2020)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..eben gesehen, dass es das 26“ Bike ist.
> 
> Möchtest du es unter dem angegebenen Link neu kaufen? Hier würde ich mir sehr überlegen, ob so ein veralteter Standard zu 1900€ Sinn macht ( außer, dass es mit Ersatzteilen knapp wird, sind Gabel und Dämpfer nicht auf der Höhe aktueller Technik, Schaltung und Antrieb ebenso.) Da bekommst du ja schon fast ein aktuelles Canyon oder Radon mit moderner Vollausstattung . ..das x1 26“ von 2015 ist eine Geometrie-Entwicklung von 2010/11. Da war es ein Meilenstein.. ist aber 10 Jahre her und da hat sich doch einiges getan.



Vielen Dank für Deine Hinweise. Auch wenn Du im folgenden Text einen anderen Eindruck haben solltest, finde ich Deinen Beitrag hilfreich. Du kennst ja meinen "background" zur Entscheidungsfindung nicht, und somit sind Deine Anmerkungen grundsätzlich zielführend. Also bitte die Beantwortung Deiner Anmerkungen nicht in den "falschen Hals" bekommen. Es ist meine  Erklärung für die Entscheidung das Teil zu kaufen.

Ja, es ist 26".  Ich habe hier ein weiteres 26" und zwei 27.5" . 29" habe ich mehrfach ausprobiert - ist nicht meins.  Ich komme mit 26" sehr gut zurecht... ...und das, obwohl es "out" ist.

Ja, habe ich inzwischen getan. 

Ja, habe ich mir über ein Jahr lang überlegt, und entsprechend recherchiert und besichtigt und getestet.

Ersatzteile sind kein Problem, bzw. man kann nahezu Alles "upgraden". 

Ja, ich weiß über Gabel und Dämpfer Bescheid, und auch über genau diese Ausführungen, die trotz ihres älteren Entwicklungsstandes, "neuen" günstigen Gabeln in nichts nachstehen, bzw. die für mich "gefühlt" gar besser sind. Ich rede dabei nicht über FOX Performance. Das ist eine ander Hausnummer, und dann eben ggf. irgendwann das "upgrade" - womöglich mit 27.5 vorne.

Schaltung und Antrieb haben bereits direkt nach dem Kauf aus meinem (Neu)teilefundus erste Änderungen erfahren. So wie auch Variostütze und Lenker. XT-Bremssättel liegen auch schon bereit.

Ja, ich habe für teils weniger Geld (ab 1.800€) bereits diverse Neurad-Angebote über lange Zeit beobachtet... ...die mich absolut nicht überzeugten. 

Ich weiß nun nicht von wann die Geometrieentwicklung stammt... ...doch das Modelljahr bis 2013 hatte noch eine ganz andere Geometrie. Diese Geometrie kam 2014 auf den Markt. Und ja, da hat sich Einiges getan. 27.5" oder 29" Räder erfordern zwangsläufig eine Anpassung der Geometrie.

Parallel zu Neurädern habe ich auch nach gebrauchten Rädern diverser hochwertiger Marken recherchiert. Dazu das Beispiel Rotwild: Obiges Rad bekam ich gebraucht nirgendwo unter 1.600€  angeboten. Selbst mit Verweis auf den Link zum aktuellen Neupreis im Outletcenter und der Anfrage nach eines niedrigeren Preisangebotes, kam keine Antwort, oder Antworten wie "Dann kaufen sie doch das" oder "Viel Glück". 

Natürlich hat solch ein Kauf auch eine emotionale Komponente... ...sind ja die Rotwild Ritter hier.


----------



## JoDeCologne (5. August 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Also ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass eine "moderne" Geometrie etwas ganz anderes ist.
> Die alten Bikes sind natürlich nicht schlecht. Aber als ich letzten Herbst auf das (fast) moderne YT-CAPRA gewechselt bin, war (und bin ich immer noch) völlig überrascht, wie viel mehr Sicherheit das Bike bringt.
> 
> Die Unterschiede im einzelnen betrachtet (29er statt 27,5, Sitzwinkel 2 Grad steiler, Lenkwinkel nur 1 Grad flacher, ca. 5cm mehr Reach, 1cm mehr BB-Drop), machen sicher nicht so viel her, aber in Summe ist das ein riesen Unterschied.
> ...


Ist schon verdammt schwer an nem Capra-Fahrer mit nem e1 dranzubleiben. Muss schon sehr verblockt oder eng werden, dass man den kurzen Hinterbau zum ‚Kuve reinlatschen‘ ausnutzen kann.. sonst bügelt es vor einem ganz schön. 29er und Länge läuft halt.
Foxy Grip2 hat aber schon echt viel gebracht, jetzt fehlt nur passender Dämpfer, um an guten Tagen vorn mal wegzukommen


----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. August 2020)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Ist schon verdammt schwer an nem Capra-Fahrer mit nem e1 dranzubleiben. Muss schon sehr verblockt oder eng werden, dass man den kurzen Hinterbau zum ‚Kuve reinlatschen‘ ausnutzen kann.. sonst bügelt es vor einem ganz schön. 29er und Länge läuft halt.
> Foxy Grip2 hat aber schon echt viel gebracht, jetzt fehlt nur passender Dämpfer, um an guten Tagen vorn mal wegzukommen



Ja, die Komponenten, gerade im Bereich Federung machen natürlich auch einen Unterschied.
Jedoch hatte ich da zumindest beim Wechsel auf´s Capra zumindest "Gleichstand".


----------



## JoDeCologne (5. August 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Ja, die Komponenten, gerade im Bereich Federung machen natürlich auch einen Unterschied.
> Jedoch hatte ich da zumindest beim Wechsel auf´s Capra zumindest "Gleichstand".


Federelemente updaten kann man ja.

Neue 36er Gabel passt perfekt, ein Versuch mit vorhandenem Fox DPS oder Float X evol war im E1 15“ nicht so das erwartete...
irgendwie zu wenig LowBumpSensivity. Am besten bügelt ein getunter Float X Ctd Corset, der allerdings sehr tief im Federweg arbeitet und am Berg Körner saugt. Das kann Float X Evol besser.

Würde gerne mal ne Dpx2 testen...

Denke aber, dass der Hinterbau einfach auf den alten Fox ctd hin konstruiert ist (so wie die neuen laut Rotwild für Evol-Dämpfer)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. August 2020)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Federelemente updaten kann man ja.
> 
> Neue 36er Gabel passt perfekt, ein Versuch mit vorhandenem Fox DPS oder Float X evol war im E1 15“ nicht so das erwartete...
> irgendwie zu wenig LowBumpSensivity. Am besten bügelt ein getunter Float X Ctd Corset, der allerdings sehr tief im Federweg arbeitet und am Berg Körner saugt. Das kann Float X Evol besser.
> ...


Der Hinterbau ist sicher nicht auf das alte CTD hin konstruiert worden.
Den DPX2 würde ich auch als Favorit sehen.
Der X2 geht aus Platzgründen wohl nicht rein?


----------



## JoDeCologne (10. August 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau ist sicher nicht auf das alte CTD hin konstruiert worden.
> Den DPX2 würde ich auch als Favorit sehen.
> Der X2 geht aus Platzgründen wohl nicht rein?


X2..wäre Option, ob allerdings mit 4,5mm Exzenterbuchsen-Versatz Dämpfer passt wäre mal durchzurechnen ( mal Maße X2 rausbekommen  ).
Du hattest den X2 ja so in das G1 bekommen.

Edit: Unterschied Radius X2 zu Evol ist genau 4,53mm .. mal am Rad checken, ob das mit Dämpfer in Bewegung auch passt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2020)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Laut Rotwild wurden zumindest die neueren e1 Rahmen auf die Evol-Dämpfer angepasst und sind nun  degressiv-progressiv.
> 
> X2..wäre Option, ob allerdings mit 4,5mm Exzenterbuchsen-Versatz Dämpfer passt wäre mal durchzurechnen ( mal Maße X2 rausbekommen  ).
> Du hattest den X2 ja so in das G1 bekommen.


Hatte den X2 mit Excenterbuchsen ins E1 von 2012 gebaut, ins G1 hat der Dämpfer so gepasst.


----------



## Fritzhorn (16. August 2020)

Moin zusammen,

mir ist an meinem X1 FS 27,5 Modelljahr 2014/2015 die "Shock Nut" abhanden gekommen (siehe Bild). Da der Kontakt von Rotwild aktuell nicht für den Endkunden erreichbar ist (...), versuche ich mein Glück eben hier.

Das X1 ist, wie oben bereits erwähnt, von 2014/2015. Ist https://www.rotwild.de/fileadmin/Redaktion/montageanleitungen/mtb-xm-linkage_2010_de.pdf dies dennoch die richtige Montageanleitung? Entspricht die 2010er Anleitung dem 2014/2015er Modell? (müsste ja eigentlich)

Wie kann ich das entsprechende Ersatzteil bestellen bzw. wo?


----------



## kahuna (16. August 2020)

Hallo, frag doch mal bei Schaltwerk-Bikes bzw. beim Rotwild Outlet Center (sind sie selben) nach. Die konnten mir auch weiter helfen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Fritzhorn (16. August 2020)

Ich habe es jetzt mal bei Schaltwerk über das Kontaktformular probiert. Danke für den Tipp. Was mich nur ein bisschen irritiert, ist dass man nach dem Absenden der Anfrage über das Kontaktformular keine Bestätigung per Mail bekommt. Egal. Jetzt heisst es wohl abwarten und hoffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (17. August 2020)

Hat noch jemand einen WorkComponents Winkelsteuersatz 1.5 oder 2Grad übrig oder möchte gegen 1Grad tauschen. (Typ für Modelle zB 2011-2015. EC44/ ZS55)

Tausche gerne auch nur oberen&unteren Schale.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. August 2020)

Fritzhorn schrieb:


> Ich habe es jetzt mal bei Schaltwerk über das Kontaktformular probiert. Danke für den Tipp. Was mich nur ein bisschen irritiert, ist dass man nach dem Absenden der Anfrage über das Kontaktformular keine Bestätigung per Mail bekommt. Egal. Jetzt heisst es wohl abwarten und hoffen.


Ich glaube die Muttern hat Rotwid über viele Jahre gleich gehlaten.
Unterscheiden sich dann nur in der Farbe.
Schaltwerk dürfte dir da helfen können.


----------



## Air_Riedle (21. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier im Forum und kurz zu mir...fahre seit etwa 25 MTB und seit 2014 ein Q1... mein erstes Rotwild mitlerweile ist noch ein C1 Hardtail dazu gekommen...jetzt hab ich mir noch einen X1 Rahmen (Bj 2017) aus dem Outlet gekauft....und jetz bin ich ein bisschen verwirrt, welche Dämpfer kann dort verbaut werden 200 x 51 oder 200 x 57.... wer könnte mir da weiterhelfen...,

Danke schon mal


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. August 2020)

Lass einfach die Luft aus dem Dämpfer und feder ein.
Geht der O-Ring bis ans untere Ende der Kolbenstange- 57mm Hub.
Geht er aber nur 6mm bis vor Ende der Kolbenstange- 51mm Hub.


----------



## JoDeCologne (21. August 2020)

Air_Riedle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin neu hier im Forum und kurz zu mir...fahre seit etwa 25 MTB und seit 2014 ein Q1... mein erstes Rotwild mitlerweile ist noch ein C1 Hardtail dazu gekommen...jetzt hab ich mir noch einen X1 Rahmen (Bj 2017) aus dem Outlet gekauft....und jetz bin ich ein bisschen verwirrt, welche Dämpfer kann dort verbaut werden 200 x 51 oder 200 x 57.... wer könnte mir da weiterhelfen...,
> 
> Danke schon mal


..im Zweifel mal bei Schaltwerk-Bikes nachfragen oder große Bilder googeln, wo du die TuneId auf dem Dämpfer erkennst.
ansonsten hat im 51er Q1 bei mir mit einem 2mm-Spacer (Gummidichtung aus Sanitär) auch der 57 ohne Anschlag funktioniert


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. August 2020)

Jetzt wird auch das X1 bald das Haus verlassen


----------



## JoDeCologne (21. September 2020)

Marathon-DM Hirschberg-Leutershausen 2020: Überraschungserfolge im Odenwald - MTB-News.de
					

Nadine Rieder und David List sind die Überraschungssieger bei den deutschen Meisterschaften in der Marathon-Disziplin. Auf der 75 Kilometer langen und 2.100 Höhenmeter umfassenden Strecke setzten sich beide gegen die großen Favoriten durch!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




…ooops, da tritt die neue DeutscheMeisterin auf Rotwild durchs Ziel - SUPER Nadine


----------



## at021971 (21. September 2020)

Ja, wahrscheinlich auf einem historischem Rad aus dem Rotwildmuseum... 

Thomas


----------



## Bensemer (21. September 2020)

Oder einem Bulls mit Hirsch Sticker


----------



## gaggo (24. September 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kahuna (11. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, weiß jemand ob in mein R.X1 FS (neues Modell) eine XTR Kurbel passt? Die Race Face hat nicht gepasst, der Kurbelarm hat am Hinterbau angeschlagen.

Danke, Gruß Thomas


----------



## at021971 (11. Oktober 2020)

Beim R.X2 FS, der Carbon Variante des R.X1 FS, passen sie. Ich habe sie in der Boost Variante.

Thomas


----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. Oktober 2020)

So, für den Herbst und Winter mein C1 mal mit dem LRS vom Capra und 28er KB quasi zum Mini-Enduro umgebaut. 
😉👍👍😁
Schon cool, was eine fettere Bereifung direkt ausmacht. 👍👍👍


----------



## Air_Riedle (22. Oktober 2020)

kahuna schrieb:


> Hallo, weiß jemand ob in mein R.X1 FS (neues Modell) eine XTR Kurbel passt? Die Race Face hat nicht gepasst, der Kurbelarm hat am Hinterbau angeschlagen.
> 
> Danke, Gruß Thomas



Hallo Thomas,

das gleiche Problem habe ich auch, X1 Rahmen und die neue XTR 2fach Kurbel mit dem 168mm Q-Faktor.
Erst habe ich im Rotwild Outlet angerufen, dort war die Aussage das muß passen...
Nach Rückfrage bei Bike Components, wo ich die Gruppe bestellt habe, es gibt für solche Fälle Distanzringe für das Innenlager, die habe ich mir jetzt bestellt und hoffe das ich das Problem damit in den Griff bekomme...
Sobald ich die Dinger eingebaut habe melde ich mich...








						Shimano Distanzring für Hollowtech II Innenlager
					

Shimano Distanzring für Hollowtech II Innenlager – Anpassung ans Tretlager Der Distanzring für Hollowtech II Lagerschalen von Shimano dient als Spacer bei der Innenlager-Montage. Man kann damit das Innenlager an die Gehäusebreite anpassen und den Sit




					www.bike-components.de
				




Gruß
Jörg


----------



## at021971 (22. Oktober 2020)

Er braucht eine XTR Kurbel nach Boost Standard, das B1 bzw. B2 am Ende der Produktbezeichnung indizieren diese, z.B.:
2x12: FC-M9120-B2 
2x11 FC-M9020-B2 
Für 1x11 und 1x12 endet die Produktbezeichnung entsprechend auf B1. Da ist ein 3 mm Spacer dabei. Der verlinkte Spacer ist maximal 2.5 mm dick und ist eigentlich nicht für die 11-fach und 12-fach Kurbeln gedacht, um diese an den Boost Standard anzupassen. 

Thomas


----------



## JoDeCologne (26. Oktober 2020)

Ist schonmal jemand vom Rotwild E1 2014 auf das letzte Rotwild E1 2018/19 gewechselt oder probegefahren ?

..und kann vonErfahrung berichten, bzgl Wendigkeit, Bügelverhalten und Gesamtgefühl. Ist‘s mehr Enduro oder wie vorher bei dem unschlagbaren 2011er E1 zu  Modell 2014 eher weiter ein Schritt Richtung Mäßigung AM/Trailbike.

Geometrie hat sich auf dem Papier erstmal marginal geändert. Neu sind 160 statt 170, Winkelsteuersatz, Carbonschwinge, Ausfallende mit Flip, Gesamtlänge und ein Buckel. Allerdings Sattelrohr bei L 15mm höher

Bin mit 2Grad Winkelsteuersatz und aktuelleN Grip2/Dpx2-Federelemente eigentlich mit dem alten 2014 immer noch im alpinen Bereich sehr happy..

..aber der lauschige Herbst ist Bastelzeit


----------



## Air_Riedle (30. Oktober 2020)

at021971 schrieb:


> Er braucht eine XTR Kurbel nach Boost Standard, das B1 bzw. B2 am Ende der Produktbezeichnung indizieren diese, z.B.:
> 2x12: FC-M9120-B2
> 2x11 FC-M9020-B2
> Für 1x11 und 1x12 endet die Produktbezeichnung entsprechend auf B1. Da ist ein 3 mm Spacer dabei. Der verlinkte Spacer ist maximal 2.5 mm dick und ist eigentlich nicht für die 11-fach und 12-fach Kurbeln gedacht, um diese an den Boost Standard anzupassen.
> ...



Hallo Thomas,
Du hast soweit recht mit den Distanzringen bekommt man das Problem auch nicht in den Griff.
Habe mich jetzt fast überall durch gefragt, einige Mails mit  Bike Components und mit dem Rotwild Outlet haben mich auch nicht weiter gebracht. Dann habe ich Rotwild selbst angemailt und lt. Rotwild passt die neue XTR Kurbel nicht, da der Q-Faktor (168 mm) zu klein ist. Der Rahmen muss einen Q-Faktor von 176 mm haben.
Jetzt habe ich angefragt ob diese kurbel passt.. 








						Shimano XT Kurbelgarnitur FC-M8120-B2 Hollowtech II
					

Mit der Shimano XT FC-M8120-B2 Kurbelgarnitur kannst Du jedes Terrain erobern Die Shimano XT FC-M8120-B2 2-fach Kurbelgarnitur erzeugt eine 3 mm weiter außen liegende Kettenlinie als die FC-M8100-2. Mit ihr bist Du in unbekanntem Gelände für alle Eve




					www.bike-components.de
				




Gruß
Jörg


----------



## at021971 (30. Oktober 2020)

Hast recht, die 2x12 Fach Kurbel FC-M9120-B2 hat nur noch einen Q-Faktor von 168 mm, also 6 mm weniger als meine. Das passt nicht, wenn ich mir mein Bike anschaue.   

Ich habe noch die 11-Fach XTR Kurbel FC-M9020-B2 an meinem R.X2 FS. Die hat einen Q-Faktor von 174 mm








						XTR HOLLOWTECH II MTB-Kurbelgarnitur Q-Faktor 174 mm 2x11-fach | SHIMANO BIKE-DEUTSCHLAND
					






					bike.shimano.com
				



Die FC-M9020-B1 würde auch passen, da sie auch einen Q-Faktor von 174 mm hat.








						XTR HOLLOWTECH II MTB-Kurbelgarnitur Q-Faktor 174 mm 1x11-fach | SHIMANO BIKE-DEUTSCHLAND
					






					bike.shimano.com
				




Die 2x12-Fach XTR Kurbel FC-M9120-B2 hat hingegen nur noch einen Q-Faktor von 168 mm. Die passt wohl nicht am R.X1 FS/R.X2 FS.








						XTR HOLLOWTECH II MTB Crankset 168 mm Q-Factor 2x12-speed | SHIMANO BIKE-EU
					

The SHIMANO XTR FC-M9120-B2 crank features an entirely new construction, using direct mount chainrings, special gear tooth profile for improved chain retention, and a narrow 182mm Q-factor. The FC-M9120-B2 uses a 51.8mm chain line and can be converted between 1x and 2x, with 38-28T chainrings...




					bike.shimano.com
				




Die 1x-12-fach XTR Kurbeln FC-M9130-1 hat hingegen einen Q-Faktor von 171 mm. Wenn ich mir aber mein Bike anschaue, dann glaube ich, die 3 Millimeter mehr reichen auch nicht.    








						SHIMANO XTR HOLLOWTECH II MTB Crankset 171 mm Q-Factor 1x12-speed | SHIMANO BIKE-EU
					

The SHIMANO XTR FC-M9130-1 crank features an entirely new construction, using direct mount chainrings, special gear tooth profile for improved chain retention, and a narrow 171 mm Q-factor. The FC-M9130-1 uses a 56.5 mm chain line and can be converted between 1x and 2x, with 30, 32 and 34T...




					bike.shimano.com
				




Du musst wohl die auf die 1x11-Fach FC-M9120-B1 bzw. 2x11-Fach FC-M9120-B2 zurückgreifen.  

Thomas


----------



## Air_Riedle (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe mich jetzt auf 2x12-Fach Schaltung eingeschossen und warte mal ab was Rotwild zu der XT Kurbel sagt....
melde mich....

Schönes Wochenende...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (30. Oktober 2020)

Die FC-M8120-B2 hat einen Q-Faktor von 178 mm. Das sind 4 mm mehr als ich an meinem R.X2 FS habe. Genug Abstand zum Hinterbau, auch das Kettenblatt mit 36 Zähnen, dürfte diese Variante wohl haben.








						SHIMANO DEORE XT HOLLOWTECH II MTB-Kurbelgarnitur 178 mm Q-Faktor 2x12-fach | SHIMANO BIKE-DEUTSCHLAND
					

Die SHIMANO DEORE XT FC-M8120-B2 Kurbel ist komplett neu konstruiert und verfügt über direkt montierte Kettenblätter, spezielle Zahnprofile für besseren Halt der Kette und einen Q-Faktor von 178 mm.




					bike.shimano.com
				




Thomas


----------



## Dirk Nennen (31. Oktober 2020)

So, auch wenn der eine oder andere jetzt die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen schlägt, ich hab meinen C1 einen separaten Leitungsausgang für die Sattelstütze "spendiert". 🤪🤪
Nach wieder mal stundenlangem erfolglosen Fummeln einen neuen Zug durch die viel zu stark geknickte Außenhülle zu bringen, habe ich einen anderen Weg gesucht. 😁
Mal schauen, wie lange das jetzt gut geht.


----------



## JoDeCologne (31. Oktober 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> So, auch wenn der eine oder andere jetzt die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen schlägt,..


Nicht anders macht man es ..und von Werk aus ist das Loch genauso genauda . Man kann aber noch so einen lustigen Gummimöppel dazunehmen und evtl das Loch etwas länger machen, wenn es ein mechanischer Zug sein sollte.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (31. Oktober 2020)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Nicht anders macht man es ..und von Werk aus ist das Loch genauso genauda . Man kann aber noch so einen lustigen Gummimöppel dazunehmen und evtl das Loch etwas länger machen, wenn es ein mechanischer Zug sein sollte.



Ja genau, hatte noch so ne Empfehlung von Rotwild fürs E1 im Hinterkopf.   

Schön mach ich da nix mehr.
Nachdem ich mich nun über verschiedenste Konstruktionsfehler (aus meiner Sicht) geärgert habe, werde ich es nun im Herbst / Winter quasi "aufbrauchen" und im Frühjahr vielleicht verkaufen.


----------



## JoDeCologne (1. November 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich nun über verschiedenste Konstruktionsfehler (aus meiner Sicht) geärgert habe, werde ich es nun im Herbst / Winter quasi "aufbrauchen" und im Frühjahr vielleicht verkaufen.



Was gibt´s denn aus YT-Fahrer-Sicht für Konstruktionsfehler, bei deinem C-Modell?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (1. November 2020)

Das Capri ist sicher auch nicht perfekt (siehe Kettenstrebenproblem), aber der Rest funktioniert (zumindest bei mir) bisher Top.
Was mich am C1 stört:
1. Die unmögliche Verlegung des Zuges zur Sattelstütze.
2. Die Bolzen aus Alu im Horstlink. Blödsinniger Leichtbau. Nach zwei Mal neu verschrauben war das Gewinde auf einer Seite hin. Am alten C1 waren die noch aus Stahl.
3. Ausgang der Bremsleitung aus Rahmen zur Kettenstrebe zu knapp, was bei mir schon zu einer halb durch gescheuerten Leitung führt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neddie (29. Dezember 2020)

Moin,
fährt hier jemand ein Rotwild rfr 0.6 bzw. kennt sich damit aus?
Hätte ne Frage zum Steuersatz, Dämpfer, Umwerfer und Innenlager.
Danke.


----------



## MB-Locke (12. Januar 2021)

neddie schrieb:


> Moin,
> fährt hier jemand ein Rotwild rfr 0.6 bzw. kennt sich damit aus?
> Hätte ne Frage zum Steuersatz, Dämpfer, Umwerfer und Innenlager.
> Danke.



Hi,
Im Netz gibt es noch online Benutzerhandbücher zum Einsehen.
Was ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe sind Info zum Umwerfer (Klemm-Durchmesser 34,9mm, Downswing Top-Pull) und Innenlager (73mm Gehäusebreite, BSA Gewinde versteht sich).
Zum Steuersatz gibt es Info, dass es sich um einen integrierten handelt (damals gab es 1.5“ durchgängig), Name war AI15, es jedoch auch einen Reduziersteuersatz gab, Name war AI15R. Eine Kombination aus beiden (unten 1,5 u oben 1 1/8“) würde dir die Verwendung der nun üblichen Gabeln mit tapered Schaftrohren ermöglichen. Das exakte Maß der Lagerbezeichnungen kannst du aber sicher beim Rotwild-Support anfragen, die sind normal recht fix unterwegs und haben die Angaben sicher noch irgendwo. Dämpfer eben entsprechend, es gab mehrere Möglichkeiten damals und je nach Geo-Vorliebe und Einstellung/Aufhängung verschiedene Federwege u Winkel zu realisieren


----------



## JoDeCologne (16. Januar 2021)

Netter Klassiker ..👍





						Album Rotwild RFR 0.6 - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## at021971 (16. Januar 2021)

Gute alte Zeiten! Damals waren die Bikes noch unverkennbar Rotwild...

Thomas


----------



## neddie (17. Januar 2021)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hi,
> Im Netz gibt es noch online Benutzerhandbücher zum Einsehen.
> Was ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe sind Info zum Umwerfer (Klemm-Durchmesser 34,9mm, Downswing Top-Pull) und Innenlager (73mm Gehäusebreite, BSA Gewinde versteht sich).
> Zum Steuersatz gibt es Info, dass es sich um einen integrierten handelt (damals gab es 1.5“ durchgängig), Name war AI15, es jedoch auch einen Reduziersteuersatz gab, Name war AI15R. Eine Kombination aus beiden (unten 1,5 u oben 1 1/8“) würde dir die Verwendung der nun üblichen Gabeln mit tapered Schaftrohren ermöglichen. Das exakte Maß der Lagerbezeichnungen kannst du aber sicher beim Rotwild-Support anfragen, die sind normal recht fix unterwegs und haben die Angaben sicher noch irgendwo. Dämpfer eben entsprechend, es gab mehrere Möglichkeiten damals und je nach Geo-Vorliebe und Einstellung/Aufhängung verschiedene Federwege u Winkel zu realisieren


Moin,

das hilft mir schon etwas weiter.
Danke.


----------



## Das-Licht (14. Februar 2021)

...ich hab da mal ein Problem... ...oder zwei, oder drei... 

Ich wollte an meinem X1 Mj.2015, 26", ein um 1,5° flacheres Steuerkopflager verbauen. Hier wurde mir dann, als einzige Firma, die sowas bietet, "works components" empfohlen. Dort bestellte ich einen solchen Steuersatz ZS44/55. Geliefert bekam ich einen Steuersatz mit einer Anleitung ZS44/55/56.
Problem 1. Die untere Schale hat 56mm, obwohl dort nur 55mm passen, und bestellt wurden.
Problem 2. Die obere Schale hat zwar 44mm, doch der Steuerkopf hat ein Innenmaß von 43mm, und somit auch die original Rotwild Lagerschale (43,1mm) .
Problem 3. Selbst wenn ich jetzt "normal" wechseln wollte... ...ich finde bei keinem Teileversender eine ZS43 Lagerschale, nur 44 oder 42.
Problem 4. Als ich - irgendwann mal vor der Bestellung recherchierte, ob ich richtig gemessen hätte, hieß es, es gäbe keine 43 Lagerschalen. Das wäre bei Rotwild 44. Habe ich da ein exotisches Sondermaß?
Problem 5. Mein Rotwild R.E.+ hat die gleichen Maße. Dafür benötige ich einen "normalen Steuerlagersatz. Bei Rotwild ist keine mehr lieferbar. Hier: https://www.premium-bikeshop.de/shop.html/rotwild-headset-1-5-semi-integrated-ti.html.html
...gibt es sowas noch, jedoch ohne Maßangabe. Hat Jemand Erfahrung ob der Satz passt? Und weiß Jemand, wo man sonst noch Rotwild Steuersätze mit dem Sondermaß ZS43 bekommt?
Problem 6. ...oder muss man die 44/56 Lagerschalen unter Gewalt einpressen? Möchte ich mir nicht vorstellen...


----------



## the donkey (20. Februar 2021)

Out


----------



## Bensemer (20. Februar 2021)

the donkey schrieb:


> Hoffe es darf sich in die Runde eingesellen😊


Genau wegen sowas habe ich mich ausgereiht und meine beiden Hirsche verkauft. Ich wollte mir damals noch ein X2 kaufen, nach meiner Werksbesichtigung bei Rotwild war ich geheilt


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Februar 2021)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Genau wegen sowas habe ich mich ausgereiht und meine beiden Hirsche verkauft. Ich wollte mir damals noch ein X2 kaufen, nach meiner Werksbesichtigung bei Rotwild war ich geheilt


Warum das?


----------



## at021971 (20. Februar 2021)

Zum Beispiel, weil sie sich über den Garantiezeitraum von 5 Jahren bei einem Defekt schwer tun könnten, äquivalenten Ersatz oder auch ein Crashreplacement anzubieten. Sie haben zwar noch R.X2 FS und R.E1 FS auf Ihrer Homepage. Im Shop sind sie aber alle ausverkauft. Somit ist anzunehmen, dass die Versorgung mit Ersatzrahmen nicht unbedingt sichergestellt ist. Längerfristig wohl schon gar nicht. 

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (20. Februar 2021)

Na dann bin ich ja mal richtig froh drum das alle anderen Bike Hersteller sich für mehr als 5 oder 10 Jahre alle erdenklichen Teile ans Lager legen und ihre Kunden bedienen können. Vor allem Rahmen die alle nur brechen wenn man drauf sitzt. 

Bin glaub so schnell raus wie ich drin war 👋


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Februar 2021)

at021971 schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel, weil sie sich über den Garantiezeitraum von 5 Jahren bei einem Defekt schwer tun könnten, äquivalenten Ersatz oder auch ein Crashreplacement anzubieten. Sie haben zwar noch R.X2 FS und R.E1 FS auf Ihrer Homepage. Im Shop sind sie aber alle ausverkauft. Somit ist anzunehmen, dass die Versorgung mit Ersatzrahmen nicht unbedingt sichergestellt ist. Längerfristig wohl schon gar nicht.
> 
> Thomas


Das hat doch nichts mit einer Werksbesichtigung zu tun?
Und bei welchem Hersteller glaubst du innerhalb 2 Jahren auf Garantie nochmal den gleichen Rahmen neu zu bekommen?


----------



## Bensemer (20. Februar 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Warum das?


Es war ein ganz elitärer ausgewählter Kreis von 20 Teilnehmern. Es war eine reine MofaVerkaufsVeranstaltung. Fragen zu "Fahrrädern" wurden ignoriert oder sogar für dumm erklärt. Ein Teilnehmer brachte irgendwie den Rotwild Outlet Store ins Gespräch, da wurde der Peter Böhm sauer und lauter. So geht man nicht mit (möglichen) Kunden um... 100% Entwicklung für E, nichts an Hirnschmalz mehr für normale Räder übrig. Bulls Räder wurden umgelabelt und als neues Rotwild vorestellt.

Ich bin vorher wirklich gerne mit meinen C1 29" und X1 FS 27,5" gefahren. Ich wollte sogar noch ein Carbon Fully (und ein Rennrad wenn sie es raus gebracht hätten) gekauft. Der Nachmittag bei denen hat mich überzeugt zu wechseln.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Februar 2021)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Es war ein ganz elitärer ausgewählter Kreis von 20 Teilnehmern. Es war eine reine MofaVerkaufsVeranstaltung. Fragen zu "Fahrrädern" wurden ignoriert oder sogar für dumm erklärt. Ein Teilnehmer brachte irgendwie den Rotwild Outlet Store ins Gespräch, da wurde der Peter Böhm sauer und lauter. So geht man nicht mit (möglichen) Kunden um... 100% Entwicklung für E, nichts an Hirnschmalz mehr für normale Räder übrig. Bulls Räder wurden umgelabelt und als neues Rotwild vorestellt.
> 
> Ich bin vorher wirklich gerne mit meinen C1 29" und X1 FS 27,5" gefahren. Ich wollte sogar noch ein Carbon Fully (und ein Rennrad wenn sie es raus gebracht hätten) gekauft. Der Nachmittag bei denen hat mich überzeugt zu wechseln.


Ich bin vor dem Ebikeboom auch mal dabei gewesen, das lief damals anders.


----------



## at021971 (20. Februar 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das hat doch nichts mit einer Werksbesichtigung zu tun?
> Und bei welchem Hersteller glaubst du innerhalb 2 Jahren auf Garantie nochmal den gleichen Rahmen neu zu bekommen?


Die Meisten Bike-Hersteller werden nur wenige Ersatzteile auf Lager halten und mittelfristig keinen Ersatz mehr anbieten können. Sie lösen das halt über neue Modelle  Das Problem ergibt sich erst wenn man einen radikalen Wechsel vornimmt und mit dem alten System bricht. Das heißt wie bei der Umstellung auf 27" und 29", keine Ersatz für 26 Zoll Räder mehr anbieten zu können. Oder wie heute, bei der ausschließlichen Fokussierung auf eBikes, keine Ersatzrahmen für konventionelle Bikes mehr anbieten zu können, obwohl es noch Garantieverpflichtungen gibt.

Thomas


----------



## the donkey (20. Februar 2021)

Bulls umgelabelt wenn wir vom Jahrgang 2021 sprechen ist wohl weit her geholt.
Allein vom Antrieb und den verbauten Teilen sollte dem MTB versierten Betrachter auffallen das hier was nicht stimmt. Ok die Sattelstütze ist identisch ich geb mich geschlagen

Vielleicht liegts an der Abneigung gegenüber wie sie genannt werden "Mofas"

😂😂😂Was für ein Quatsch

Fragt doch mal bei Hercules an ob sie den Rahmen noch da haben weil die Lötstellen gerissen sind

So das wars dann für mich hier alles andere wäre..... 
Nein nicht Lebenszeit


----------



## Bensemer (20. Februar 2021)

the donkey schrieb:


> Bulls umgelabelt wenn wir vom Jahrgang 2021 sprechen ist wohl weit her geholt.


Nein, das war 2018 und es handelte sich damals um Nicht Mofas. 
Es wurde auch offiziell bestätigt bzw. zugegeben.





						ROTWILD R2 2018 oder BULLS?
					

Liebe ROTWILD-Ritter,  als jahrelanger Fan der hessischen Marke und Fahrer eines R2 HT habe ich schon lange auf eine Neuauflage des CC-Rahmens gewartet und mich sehr über die kürzlich hier veröffentlichten News zu einer neuen Version gefreut...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## at021971 (20. Februar 2021)

ADP ist ein Ingenieurbüro mit Rotwild als eigener Bikemarke. Sie entwickeln auch Bikes für andere. So auch für Bulls. Auch der eine oder andere Bikehersteller hat sich schon von ADP Bikes entwickeln lassen. Auch Porsche und Mercedes Bikes kamen schon von ADP.

Thomas


----------



## the donkey (20. Februar 2021)

@Bensemer 
Getreu deinem Motto "Motorverbot im Wald" kommt bei Dir der Strom aus der Steckdose und wenn Du es warm haben willst nimmst die Nagelfeile. Weil Reibung =Wärme 

Ohne Menschen wie Peter Denk oder Lutz Scheffer und viele viele andere die entwickelt haben für ihr Brand und andere Brands wäre manches anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (20. Februar 2021)

Lutz Scheffer ist doch genau wegen der auf eBike ausgerichteten Strategie zu ADP gewechselt.

Thomas


----------



## Mike44 (21. Februar 2021)

Da es hier um Rotwild geht, wird man um E-MTB´s wohl nicht mehr herumkommen.
Rotwild bietet zwar noch MTB ´s an aber eigentlich ohne Zukunftsperspektive.
Schade wie ich finde, da ich das noch angeboten MTB wie auch einige Vorgänger nicht nur technisch, sondern auch optisch als gelungen betrachte.
Auf der anderen Seite genügend andere Mütter haben hier genügend schöne Töchter.
Grundsätzlich werde ich mich hier wie in andern Beiträgen/Themen in Zukunft  aus E-MTB sinnhaft, sportlich, Mofa im Wald verboten etc. raushalten, weil ich irgendwann mal gelernt habe, wann man manchem Narren einfach sein Käppchen lässt.
Rotwild ist mit der erste auch erfolgreiche MTB Hersteller der einen fast (noch) kompletten Wandel zum E-MTB vollzieht.
Wer sich für Rotwild interessiert wird nicht um E-MTB´s und das  RE 375 herumkommen.

Mit Sicherheit kann und darf man diese Entwicklung bedauern, darf sie auch schlecht heißen und ganz und gar dagegen sein.
Nur will man sich mit Rotwild in Zukunft auseinandersetzen wird man sich mit E-Mtb´s auseinandersetzen müssen.

Sofern die Aussagen meines Händlers in Corona weiter Bestand haben, werde ich Mitte bis Ende März ein RE 375 bekommen und berichten wo ich Vorteile/Nachteile  bezüglich Spaß in erster Linie gegenüber meinem Cube Stereo 150 sehe.
Grundsätzlich war es 2020 so, das ich häufiger zum Cube als zum E-MTB gegriffen habe, wobei beides seine stärken hat. 
Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## the donkey (21. Februar 2021)

Ach echt
Und was ist daran schlimm schlecht oder scheiße?

Das sie jetzt keine 26er Rahmen mehr entwickeln oder das Ersatzteillager füllen? Ich verstehe es glaub nicht

Auch Rotwild wie alle anderen auch ist ein wirtschaftlich denkender Betrieb der seinen Teil des Kuchens in money haben will. Das ist auch gut so

Ob das jedem schmeckt sei dahin gestellt.

Auch wenn ich den Vergleich zum Automobil scheu, dort ist es doch nichts anderes.

Kann man deshalb eine Marke schlecht reden. Nö
Denn dann müßte ich mir jede Woche ein neues Auto kaufen und nicht nur weil der Aschenbecher voll ist.

Was für mich persönlich dazu kommt ist das ich gerne auch auf ein normales MTB zurückgreifen würde es aber gesundheitlich nicht mehr kann. Auch das sind Gründe ein Mofa zu fahren und trotzdem seinen Spaß am Hobby zu haben.

Ein vielleicht noch nicht ganz so unwichtiges Detail ganz am Rande. 
Sie konnten liefern binnen kürzester Zeit in Tagen und nicht wie bei vielen angefragten auch ohne Antrieb erst in Monaten wenn überhaupt und mit Preiserhöhung usw. 
Ist sicherlich nicht wichtig kann man getrost vernachlässigen.


----------



## Mike44 (21. Februar 2021)

_Ach echt
Und was ist daran schlimm schlecht oder scheiße?

Das sie jetzt keine 26er Rahmen mehr entwickeln oder das Ersatzteillager füllen? Ich verstehe es glaub nicht_

Schade ist, das ein interessanter Hersteller aus dem direkten Umfeld sein Angebot in einem Bereich einschränkt der mich interessiert.
Ein schönes All-Mountain 29´Zoll von einem Hersteller von mir ums Eck fänd ich gut.
_
Auch Rotwild wie alle anderen auch ist ein wirtschaftlich denkender Betrieb der seinen Teil des Kuchens in money haben will. Das ist auch gut so

Ob das jedem schmeckt sei dahin gestellt._

Das ist deren gutes Recht und wie jeder andere Betrieb hat auch Rotwild das Recht sein Geld so zu verdienen wie sie es sich vorstellen.
_
Auch wenn ich den Vergleich zum Automobil scheu, dort ist es doch nichts anderes.

Kann man deshalb eine Marke schlecht reden. Nö_
Hier triffst du mich ein wenig, wo ich auch ähnlich an mir arbeiten musste wie so der ein oder andere von den E-Bike Hatern an sich arbeiten sollte.
Zumindest kann man seinen Unmut Äußern, das die Ideale, Wünsche, Vorstellungen die man mit einem bestimmten Fahrzeugart verbindet in keiner weise getroffen werden.
Gleichzeitig muss man halt auch realisieren, dass die eigenen Vorstellungen möglicherweise dem Zeitgeist nicht mehr entsprechen und dem Unternehmen zugestehen, dass es einen breitere andersdenkende Klientel recht erfolgreich bedient.
Das kann jedenfalls nicht darin enden das man die Leute dauerhaft provoziert und mit Fakten unrealistisch umgeht.


----------



## dopero (21. Februar 2021)

Mir hat mein Händler mal gesagt, dass im letzten Jahr mit Vollprogramm bei den Fahrrädern, insgesamt  über alle angebotenen Modellen, nur um die 150 Stück verkauft wurden.
Das ist nun mal, bei aller Liebe zum Bike, viel zu wenig. Da kann ich dann schon verstehen, dass man das Programm an dieser Stelle fast komplett gestrichen hat und auf die sich sehr gut verkaufenden Pedelecs setzt.


----------



## JoDeCologne (24. Februar 2021)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...ich hab da mal ein Problem... ...oder zwei, oder drei...
> 
> Ich wollte an meinem X1 Mj.2015, 26", ein um 1,5° flacheres Steuerkopflager verbauen. Hier wurde mir dann, als einzige Firma, die sowas bietet, "works components" empfohlen. Dort bestellte ich einen solchen Steuersatz ZS44/55. Geliefert bekam ich einen Steuersatz mit einer Anleitung ZS44/55/56.
> Problem 1. Die untere Schale hat 56mm, obwohl dort nur 55mm passen, und bestellt wurden.
> ...


Hi , also bei mir haben die WorkComponents - Steuersätze im Q1 2014 und E1 2015 perfekt gepasst .
44&55 wurde bestellt und geliefert.

Was allerdings eine 55/56 - Schale ist? Hoffe, da wurden die 55er nicht aus dem Programm genommen? Oder die haben dir was falschen gesendet. Bei mir waren Wc immer sehr kulant und haben mir Ersatzteile einzeln gesendet oder bei Verspätung mal eine paar extra-Lager beilegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (24. Februar 2021)

Rotwild ist ein "MofaHersteller" oder eben ein ganz guter und vorn mitspielender Ebike-Entwickler. Sicher nicht schlecht, für einen kleinen Laden irgendwo am Rand vom Odenwald...

Werksführungen darf man da nicht machen, wenn man denkt es sei eine kleine coole Schmusemarke.
Ich hab die Führung auch als etwas arrogant und überheblich empfunden. Bei YT läuft das bestimmt entscheidend cooler. Als Ritchey mir auf dem Trail dann auf die Schulter geklopft hat und es später Freibier gab, war das aber vergessen.

Ich war mit der Marke zufrieden und komme mit den 3 alten Rahmen von denen überall runter. Nie Defekte, ausser was ich selber vermurkst habe. Zwischenzeitlich fand ich die Bikes unter dem Po etwas peinlich, seit ich selber in der Ü5X - Klasse fahre, ist eh alles egal.

Das nächste Bio-Bike wird sicher nicht mehr Rotwild sein (weil ich nicht will und der Hersteller auch nicht;-)

Das über(über)nächste surrt vielleicht  ...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Februar 2021)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Das über(über)nächste surrt vielleicht ...



Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass das "nächste" und seeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr lange hält.


----------



## Orakel (24. Februar 2021)

die damalige Rotwild Ritterführung vor Gefühlt 100 Jahren   fand ich "damals" richtig gut.
Es wurde alles gezeigt und gut Informiert !
Seit dem ist viel Wasser do Bach na, Rotwild hat sich anders entwickelt (auch zu meinem Leidwesen) ob sie jetzt Arrogant geworden sind kann ich nicht beurteilen 🤷‍♂️ für mich spielt Rotwild z.Z. keine Rolle mehr, merke ich daran dass ich nur noch selten auf die Hp von ihnen geh.


----------



## steve73 (6. März 2021)

Leider nicht mehr meins:


----------



## Dirk Nennen (6. März 2021)

Was für ne coole Konstruktion damals.    

Habe mein RCC 0.3 damals auch super gerne gefahren. Vom Alpencross bis Marathon echt cool.
Zwei Trinkflaschenhalter und im Marathon-Trimm damals gerade mal 10 kg fahrfertig. "Ohne Carbon!!!"


----------



## nauker (6. März 2021)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Was für ne coole Konstruktion damals.
> 
> Habe mein RCC 0.3 damals auch super gerne gefahren. Vom Alpencross bis Marathon echt cool.
> Zwei Trinkflaschenhalter und im Marathon-Trimm damals gerade mal 10 kg fahrfertig. "Ohne Carbon!!!"


Fahre mein RCC 1.0 immer noch gern - dieses Jahr geht´s aber in den Ruhestand...


----------



## nauker (6. März 2021)

Das GT1 hatte 120mm v/h, oder?


----------



## Sauerlandradler (6. März 2021)

Man gibt die tollen Räder schon mit schwerem Herzen ab. Stelle demnächst mein x1, schwarz XL, ins Netz. Damit bin ich mal den Dolomiti-Superbike, 115km, gefahren. Hab das Teil auf 13kg gehabt. Mit 150mm Federweg. Heute unfassbar.


----------



## at021971 (6. März 2021)

nauker schrieb:


> Das GT1 hatte 120mm v/h, oder?


Es war eigentlich mit einer Fox Talas mit 100-120-140 mm ausgestattet. Und hinten hat es 125 mm. Ich fahre meines eigentlich immer mit den 140 mm vorne. Und es ist im noch im Wechsel mit meinem R.X1 FS 27.5" (2015) und meinem R.X2 FS (2017) im Einsatz. Es ist  ideal für länge Toure, wie z.B. einem AlpX.

Thomas


----------



## Lizah (8. März 2021)

Hallo,
ich hätte mal eine Frage zu Euren Erfahrungen mit den Rotwild Größen. Ich überlege gerade, mir ein R1 Race Hardtail von 2012 zu kaufen, Probefahrt steht noch aus. 
Ich bin 182 weibliche cm groß, Schrittlänge 85 cm. Welche Größe würdet Ihr mir da eher aussuchen, M oder L?

Viele Grüße, Liz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (8. März 2021)

M, wäre meine Empfehlung.
Ich bin 1,83 und die Rahmen meiner Bikes haben beide Größe M (R.E1, R.X1).


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. März 2021)

Lizah schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hätte mal eine Frage zu Euren Erfahrungen mit den Rotwild Größen. Ich überlege gerade, mir ein R1 Race Hardtail von 2012 zu kaufen, Probefahrt steht noch aus.
> Ich bin 182 weibliche cm groß, Schrittlänge 85 cm. Welche Größe würdet Ihr mir da eher aussuchen, M oder L?
> 
> Viele Grüße, Liz


L


----------



## at021971 (8. März 2021)

Ich bin 1,91 m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 94 cm und hatte ein R.R2 FS (2010) in Größe L=540 mm Sitzrohr und 620 mm Oberrohr. ich würde Dir zu einem Rahmen in Größe M raten.

Unser Größenunterschied scheint aber vollständig auf die Schrittlänge zurückzuführen zu sein. Das heißt, die Länge unserer Oberkörper sollte nahezu identische zu sein. So könnte auch die Größe L eine Option sein, wenn Du eine gestreckte Position vorziehst. Sitz Du lieber kompakt, ist M die Wahl. Ich fahre heute nur noch Bikes in XL. Die passen bei meiner Größe einfach besser. Im Nachhinein war das R.R2 FS für mich schon an der unteren Grenze.           

Thomas


----------



## Lizah (8. März 2021)

Hallo,
Euch ganz herzlichen Dank! 
Das R1R in L hat 625 mm Oberrohr- und 520 mm Sattelrohrlänge. Der jetzige Besitzer ist 1,80 groß und ich wundere mich etwas, warum er das Rad in der Größe hat. 

Ich selbst habe aus gesundheitlichen Gründen sehr wenig Gleichgewicht und brauche daher ein einigermaßen laufruhiges Rad, so dass ich zur größeren Größe tendiere. Auf meinem jetzigen alten Principia MTB (19,25 Zoll - Sattelrohr 500 mm, recht langer Vorbau) sitze ich ziemlich sehr gestreckt. Fahre mehr „geradeaus“ als kniffelige Kurventracks. Ich mag es auch nicht, wenn die Sattelstütze so ewig weit raus muss. Da kriege ich Ängste...

Ich fahre das Rotwild R1R morgen mal Probe. Irgendwie gefiel es mir ganz spontan, mal sehen, ob es auch in echt gefällt.
Liebe Grüße, Liz


----------



## at021971 (8. März 2021)

Bei all diesen alten Bike ist zu bedenken, dass es Ersatz für 26" Laufräder und Gabeln nur noch gebraucht oder in minderer Qualität gibt. Alle namhaften Hersteller haben gänzlich auf 27.5" und 29" umgestellt.

Thomas


----------



## Lizah (8. März 2021)

Hallo Thomas,

Danke, ja, das ist leider so. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich der guten alten Zeit (90er) nachtrauere, mit ihren Kultbikes und den Jungs, die damals auf irgendwelche Ringlé-Teile gespart haben oder Papas Auto geschnorrt haben, um übers WE zum Tremalzo fahren zu können.
Demnächst gibt’s dann nur noch E-Bikes zu kaufen...? Siehe Rotwild...


----------



## Mike44 (8. März 2021)

Lizah schrieb:


> Demnächst gibt’s dann nur noch E-Bikes zu kaufen...? Siehe Rotwild...


... ach was nicht so schwarz sehen, Zeit ist zwar auch Veränderung aber Sachen, die gut sind, bleiben auch erhalten.
MTB ohne E ist einfach eine coole Angelegenheit und auch, wenn E-MTB sein eigenes Spaßpotenzial hat, gibt es einiges was es einem nie so wie ein MTB vermitteln wird.
Z.b. das Gefühl aus eigener Kraft irgendwo hoch zu gekommen, wo man sich früher vielleicht nie zugetraut hätte hoch zu kommen, kann einem (mir) ein E-Bike so nicht vermitteln. Das hat nichts mit Sport oder Anstrengung zu tun, das geht mit dem E auch (auch wenn es viele nicht war haben wollen), aber es ist trotzdem etwas anderes.
Und es fühlt sich bei weitem nicht so gut an!
Wer mal mit einem leichten 10 KG Fully mit Fullspeed einen Forstweg runter geschossen ist, der weiß wie nah man vom Feeling ans Fliegen ran kommt, man hat das Gefühl man hat nichts unterm Hintern 
Und so gibts ganz viele Unterschiede.
Und die machen das MTB aus den neben all der Technik, die auch toll ist, will man doch immer wieder auch das Ursprüngliche weils einfach geil ist.
Rotwild als kleiner Hersteller sieht halt, das sie sich entscheiden müssen, wo die sie Ihre Entwicklungskosten besser amortisieren können.
Und mehr Gewinn zu erwarten ist. Schau mer mal obs aufgeht. Ich drücke Ihnen die Daumen.
Und fürs MTB gibt es genügend andere Hersteller.

lieben Gruss von einem auch sehr gerne E-Bike Fahrer



Lizah schrieb:


> dass ich der guten alten Zeit (90er) nachtrauere,


Alles eine Frage der Sichtweise, für mich waren die 90ér schon eher langweilig gegen die späten 70ér und 80´ziger die waren schräg und wild


----------



## Sauerlandradler (9. März 2021)

Hatte mein X1 in XL gekauft bei 188 und 90er SL. Damit war ich immer sehr zufrieden. 

Glaube also, dass du mit L besser klar kommst, aber die Probefahrt wird es Dir verraten.


----------



## Lizah (9. März 2021)

Mike44 schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage der Sichtweise, für mich waren die 90ér schon eher langweilig gegen die späten 70ér und 80´ziger die waren schräg und wild


Oh! Ende der 70er habe ich überhaupt erst Radfahren gelernt! Da kann ich also nicht mitreden. Aber ich kann berichten, dass 1989 (oder so) das erste MTB in die Familie kam, das hatte sich einer meiner Brüder aus San Francisco mitgebracht: Ein türkises Gary Fisher. Kurz danach kam ein Specialized Stumpjumper in gelb dazu, und das Rad fand ich unheimlich cool. Beide mit Starrgabel.

Danke Euch noch mal: Ich bin heute das Rotwild in L gefahren und habe mich super wohl darauf gefühlt! Kürzer hätte es nicht sein dürfen nach meinem Gefühl, wobei jetzt Gr. M nicht kennen gelernt habe. Bei der Größe ist der Sattel nun nicht mehr zwei Handbreit überm Lenker wie bei meinem Principia MTB, aber meine kaputten Bandscheiben fühlen sich so wohler und ich seh auch wieder was von der Umwelt ;-) 
Sind halt vorbei für mich, die Tiefflugzeiten...

Liebe Grüße, Liz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizah (12. März 2021)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Weiß jemand von Euch die Bezeichnung der kleinen schwarzen Kunststoff-Schellen, die den Zug am Oberrohr an den Sockeln halten? Ist das ein universelles Teil?

Mir fehlt eine... Kabelbinder geht auch, ist aber nicht schön...

Danke und lieben Gruß, Liz


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2021)

Keine Ahnung wie die heißen,  aber bei Rpse könnte man sodas finden.


----------



## at021971 (12. März 2021)

Du meinst diese C-Clips, oder? 





						Radon C-Clip Kabelhalter (5 Stück) kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Die Ersatz Clips von Radon zur Befestigung der Schalt- und Bremszüge am Rahmen.




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Thomas


----------



## Lizah (12. März 2021)

Ich hab noch keinen abgemacht, aber jaaa, das müssten sie sein!
Danke Danke Euch beiden!


----------



## at021971 (12. März 2021)

Diese Aufnahmen am Rahmen um Züge zu befestigen sind wohl genormt. Diese C-Clips passen eigentlich universell. Ich hatte Versionen von verschiedenen Anbietern und Herstellern an meinem RCC.09 (2002), R.GT1 FS (2009), R.R2 FS (2010 + 2012), R.X1 FS (2015) und Cube AMS 100 SHPC Race Teamline (2014).

Thomas


----------



## Lizah (12. März 2021)

Also universelle Normteile 

Meine Güte, Du hast ja eine Radgalerie! Ich habe nach meinem MTB von 1996 jetzt erst das zweite gekauft, und das gebraucht. Rennrad habe ich auch ein uraltes. Aber die RR Zeiten sind für mich vorbei. War geil, aber der Verkehr ist anders. So wie die Leute heutzutage Auto fahren und dabei aufs Smartphone schauen statt auf die Straße. Ich seh das hier dauernd beim Autofahren, haarscharf dran vorbei, ich finde das lebensgefährlich!
Außerdem hab ich Kinder, die haben auch schon coole kleine Bikes und fahren schon ganz toll mit! Schon allein wegen denen nur noch off-road...

Liebe Grüße, Liz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (12. März 2021)

Das ist auch bei mir ein Grund dem MTB den Vorzug zu geben. Rennradfahren ist auf vielen Straßen wegen der Autofahrer unangenehm oder gar gefährlich. Zudem Bewegt man sich eher neben und nicht in der Natur. Zudem finde ich dieses nur auf Zeit oder Distanz ausgerichtetes Biken als zu monoton. Mit dem MTB ist die Abwechslung einfach deutlich größer. 

Thomas


----------



## JoDeCologne (13. März 2021)

ja .. schön war die Zeit.... und die Rotwild-Bikes

RCC1.3  mit 9.9kg, noch mit den Dual-SchaltBremshebeln von Shimano und Leichtbau, der heute wohl keinem im Trail mehr richtig Spaß bringen  würde. Trotzdem, werde ich mein ´erstes  nicht vergessen.

Ich hatte es in handlichem M bei 178.Rotwild ab 2014 immer L.

Wie die aktuellen Summsumms ausfallen weiß ich garnicht?


----------



## at021971 (13. März 2021)

Damals waren die Bikes noch unverwechselbar Rotwild...das ist dann über die Jahre immer mehr rausgewachsen,

Thomas


----------



## nauker (13. März 2021)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> RCC1.3  mit 9.9kg, noch mit den Dual-SchaltBremshebeln von Shimano und Leichtbau, der heute wohl keinem im Trail mehr richtig Spaß bringen  würde. Trotzdem, werde ich mein ´erstes  nicht vergessen.


Schönes Rad und super Bild! 
Ich fahr immer noch das ´05 RCC 1.0 (2008-2010 aufgebaut, 10kg)- im übrigen auch gern und mit Spaß;-)
Aber man muss wissen, auf was man sich einlässt.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (14. März 2021)

Meint ihr, dass ich ein X1 von 2012 einfach auf 1x12 umbauen kann und ab und an aus Spaß raus holen kann? 
Freilauf ist kein Problem, weiß nur nicht ob die 12fach Kassette passt. Hat da wer Erfahrung?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2021)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Meint ihr, dass ich ein X1 von 2012 einfach auf 1x12 umbauen kann und ab und an aus Spaß raus holen kann?
> Freilauf ist kein Problem, weiß nur nicht ob die 12fach Kassette passt. Hat da wer Erfahrung?


Geht sicher.
SRAM oder Shimano?


----------



## Sauerlandradler (14. März 2021)

Sram. Denke ich auch. 

Es ist halt die unverkennbare, kultige Form. Außerdem fühlt man sich auf so einem alten Teil überraschend wohl.


----------



## at021971 (14. März 2021)

Must halt schauen, ob es für Deine Nabe einen Freilauf gibt, der zu den 12-fach Kassetten von SRAM bzw.  Shimano passt.

Thomas


----------



## Orakel (14. März 2021)

das X1 von 2012 hat doch 135 oder 138mm Einbaubreite am HR, geht da 12fach 🤔


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2021)

Und welches Laufrad hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (14. März 2021)

Von DT Swiss gibt es wohl Adapersets:

_All DT Swiss Ratchet System rear hubs (DT-typical toothed disc freewheel) can be converted from the conventional system for 9, 10, 11-speed drives to the SRAM XD standard for 11, 12-speed cassettes with the conversion kit. Three adapter solutions are available that make the hubs for 12x142 / 148/157 millimeter thru-axle, for 135 millimeter quick release or 10x135 millimeter thru bolt compatible with SRAM XD cassettes._









						DT SWISS Conversion Kit Freehub Body for SRAM XD | 10x135 mm Thru Bol, 67,50 €
					

DT SWISS freehub body conversion kit for SRAM-XD | 10x135 mm thru bolt All DT Swiss Ratchet System rear hubs (DT-typical toothed disc freewheel) can be conv




					r2-bike.com
				




Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2021)

Ja mit DT stehen dir alle Türen auf.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (15. März 2021)

Fun Works N-Light one. Das sollte kein Problem sein. XD-Freilauf ist erhältlich. Aktuell ist die auf QR 5x 135 ausgelegt, aber entsprechende Adapter müssten erhältlich sein.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (2. Juli 2021)

So, da von meinen neu anvisierten Bikes, Corona-bedingt, in den nächsten Monaten (und wer weiß wie lange?) nichts lieferbar ist, bekommt mein gutes altes C1 noch ein drittes Leben, und ich hab's mit einigen neuen Parts (XO Antrieb, XTR Bremse, neue Laufräder, Dämpfer und Sattelstütze) ordentlich gepimpt. 
Morgen geht's auf erste Testfahrt. 👍


----------



## MB-Locke (2. Juli 2021)

^^ sehr schön, dass du dem Bike neues Leben eingehaucht hast! Viel Spaß damit u bitte um Bericht!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (2. Juli 2021)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> ^^ sehr schön, dass du dem Bike neues Leben eingehaucht hast! Viel Spaß damit u bitte um Bericht!



Werd ich machen.
Dürfte jetzt ein ganz nettes Spielzeug zwischen Trail- und Marathon-Bike sein.
12,4 kg bei 140/125mm Federweg, und bis auf Kurbel Carbonfrei, ist kein schlechtes Gewicht. 
Vor allem auch die Laufräder mit insgesamt 3,8kg bei 25mm Maulweite und 2,4er Maxxis-Bereifung, tragen ihren Teil dazu bei. 👍👍👍😉


----------



## MB-Locke (2. Juli 2021)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Werd ich machen.
> Dürfte jetzt ein ganz nettes Spielzeug zwischen Trail- und Marathon-Bike sein.
> 12,4 kg bei 140/125mm Federweg, und bis auf Kurbel Carbonfrei, ist kein schlechtes Gewicht.
> Vor allem auch die Laufräder mit insgesamt 3,8kg bei 25mm Maulweite und 2,4er Maxxis-Bereifung, tragen ihren Teil dazu bei. 👍👍👍😉



denke auch, dass das ein ganz ansprechendes Gefährt ist! Wenn dir die Geo passt, gibts da eigentlich keinen Grund, es abzugeben oder auszumustern!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (2. Juli 2021)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> denke auch, dass das ein ganz ansprechendes Gefährt ist! Wenn dir die Geo passt, gibts da eigentlich keinen Grund, es abzugeben oder auszumustern!



Die Geo könnte natürlich etwas anders sein, aber verglichen mit den letzten Tests der sogenannten Down-Country-Bikes in der Bike, ist da tatsächlich gar nicht so viel Unterschied. 
Ein paar Zentimeter länger könnte es sein. 🤷‍♂️😉


----------



## Orakel (3. Juli 2021)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> So, da von meinen neu anvisierten Bikes, Corona-bedingt, in den nächsten Monaten (und wer weiß wie lange?) nichts lieferbar ist, bekommt mein gutes altes C1 noch ein drittes Leben, und ich hab's mit einigen neuen Parts (XO Antrieb, XTR Bremse, neue Laufräder, Dämpfer und Sattelstütze) ordentlich gepimpt.
> Morgen geht's auf erste Testfahrt. 👍


Warten können und geduldig sein sind die Zauberworte für 2021/22   
Warte auch ........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (3. Juli 2021)

So, heute die erste Runde mit meinem C1 - 3.0 gedreht.  👍👍👍👍😉 
Auch wenn die Beine nach 3 Wochen Bike-Abstinenz nicht gut drauf waren, so hat das C1 alles gut gemacht.

Also, es ist natürlich kein Enduro, und auch keine CC-Rakete, aber alles andere dazwischen, vom Marathon bis zum Alpencross sollte es bestens meistern.

Die Räder mit den breiten Maxxis-Reifen Rollen echt gut, gerade bergauf deutlich cooler, und der Grippe passt auch super.
Gut, im Matsch ist der Hinterreifen schnell überfordert, aber dafür ist er auch nicht gedacht.

Was echt verblüffend ist, dass ist der Biss der Shimano XTR 9100.
Trotz deutlich kleinerer Beläge (im Vergleich zur vorher gefahrenen XT) und meiner Leichtbau-Bremsscheiben, hat die echt gute Bremspower. 👍😉

So werde ich wohl (sofern der Rahmen mitspielt) mit dem C1 noch einige Kilometer Spaß haben. 👍😉


----------



## hias9 (8. Juli 2021)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem 2009er GT1 Rahmen, am besten in L.

Hat jemand da vielleicht noch was im Keller rumliegen?


----------



## JoDeCologne (16. Juli 2021)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Die Geo könnte natürlich etwas anders sein, aber verglichen mit den letzten Tests der sogenannten Down-Country-Bikes in der Bike, ist da tatsächlich gar nicht so viel Unterschied.
> Ein paar Zentimeter länger könnte es sein. 🤷‍♂️😉


..mit flacherem Lenkwinkel / Steuersatz vielleicht?

Wird dann auch vorn tiefer, Tick weniger Reach und steileres Sitzrohr, was auch fein ist. Bin mit beiden Lenkwinkelumbauten sehr happy ..


works components… aber Vorteile solltest du ja noch vom E1 kennen.. oder übrighaben?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. Juli 2021)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..mit flacherem Lenkwinkel / Steuersatz vielleicht?
> 
> Wird dann auch vorn tiefer, Tick weniger Reach und steileres Sitzrohr, was auch fein ist. Bin mit beiden Lenkwinkelumbauten sehr happy ..
> 
> ...



Jo, klar. An einen WorksComponents Steuersatz habe ich auch schon gedacht.
Und natürlich kenne ich die Vorteile gut. 👍👍😉😁
Was mich davon abhält, ist der "M"-Rahmen. 
Durch den Steuersatz würde der Reach noch kürzer, was sich zwar mit einem längeren Vorbau wieder ausgleichen ließ, aber das Handling doch reichlich verändern würde. 🤷‍♂️😉
Und da ich ja fürs Gröbere dann mein Enduro habe, braucht das C1 auch nicht unbedingt noch mehr Abfahrtsorientiert zu sein.


----------



## Diesy (31. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
suche für mein *RCC 04 T*
zwei "ADP Evolution One" Carbon Brakebooster, für V-Brake

Das Bild hab ich mir hier aus dem Forum mal ausgeliehen!




Ich hab schon eine Suchanfrage bei den Youngtimer´n am Laufen, aber bis jetzt mit mässigen Erfolg!
Vielleicht werd ich ja hier im Zentralfaden für Rotwild fündig?

Danke fürs nachschauen!
Gruß Martin


----------



## Dr-Bike (1. September 2021)

Eine Frage an die Gemeinde 🤓. Ich suche für ein RE1 2020 ein 
MHS I - MODULARER STEUERSATZ​+/- 1,5°
in der Größe "L" (120mm)!! 
Hat einer von euch einen zufällig rumliegen, den er nicht verbauen möchte. 
Wird leider von Rotwild nicht mehr angeboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (4. September 2021)

...das Problem kenne ich...
...ich wurde dann hier fündig: 








						1.5 Degree EC44-ZS55 Angle Headset - To Suit Tapered Steerer Tube
					

Specifications Fits headtube internal diameter Upper - 44mm EC44 Fits headtube internal diameter Lower - 55mm ZS55 Upper cup is external (EC) - will




					www.workscomponents.co.uk
				



Allerdings war die untere Lagerschale um 1mm falsch geliefert, was ich mir dann abdrehen ließ.


----------



## JoDeCologne (8. September 2021)

Dr-Bike schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Gemeinde 🤓. Ich suche für ein RE1 2020 ein
> MHS I - MODULARER STEUERSATZ​+/- 1,5°
> in der Größe "L" (120mm)!!
> Hat einer von euch einen zufällig rumliegen, den er nicht verbauen möchte.
> Wird leider von Rotwild nicht mehr angeboten.


Woaw .. nach 1nem Jahr EOL nehmen die sowas aus der Ersatzteilliste? Verstellbarer Steuerwinkel wurde ja gerade als Superfeature angepriesen .


----------



## Dr-Bike (15. September 2021)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...das Problem kenne ich...
> ...ich wurde dann hier fündig:
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, guter Hinweis. Aber ich suche die Variante mit der 1,5° Verstellung


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. September 2021)

Dr-Bike schrieb:


> Danke, guter Hinweis. Aber ich suche die Variante mit der 1,5° Verstellung



????
1,5 Degree ist doch 1,5° oder?


----------



## JanRickmeyer (20. November 2021)

Hallöchen, ich bin grad dabei mein Winterbauprojekt zu planen und seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines X1 Rahmensets von 2018 (ausm Outlet store)... Außer der Gabel (Intend Hero) ist noch nix komplett fix und ich wollt mal fragen ob es hier jemanden gibt der sein trail/light Enduro bike als mullett bike (also vorn 29er und hinten 27,5) aufgebaut hat..und mal berichten könnte. 

Ach ja und da der Rahmen noch unterwegs ist: welchen Sattelstützendurchmesser hat den der Rahmen?


----------



## at021971 (20. November 2021)

Sattelstützendurchmesser ist 31,6 mm.

Mit 29" vorne und 27,5" hinten dürfte das Bike mit der üblichen 150 oder zuletzt 160 mm Federgabel am Berg recht führ vorne aufsteigen. Zudem dürfte der Sitzwinkel einiges flacher werden. Da müsste man wohl mit einer kürzeren Gabel für Ausgleich sorgen.

Bei meinem R.X1 FS in XL wird es aber 20% Steigung schwer das Vorderrad auf dem Boden zu halten. Ich bin aber recht groß und sitze somit recht weit hinten über dem Hinterrad.                     
Thomas


----------



## JanRickmeyer (20. November 2021)

Der Unterschied der Achshöhen zwischen 27,5 und 29 müsste so ca. 1,9cm betragen. 

Ich hab die Hero jetzt erst mal mit 140mm Federweg im Vorsetup geordert... Insofern wäre das ggf. nen bisserl weniger problematisch im Vergleich zu ner 150iger oder sogar komplett aufgehoben bei der 160iger FOX- aber wurde das Bike nicht eh im original nur mit ner 140er ausgeliefert? 

Aber du hast natürlich recht - den impact auf die Geometrie sollte ich nochmal überdenken...


----------



## at021971 (20. November 2021)

Du hast das R.X1 FS in der letzten Version mit horizontalem Dämpfer. Meines ist das vorherige R.X1 FS mit vertikalem Dämpfer. Deines gab es nur mit 140 mm Gabel. Meines je nach Modelljahr mir 150 und später 160 mm.

Ich habe aber auch das zu Deinem passende R.X2 FS. Also die Carbon-Version. Das hat auch nur 140 mm Federweg. Die Aussage wegen des Aufsteigens bei Steigungen > 20% bleibt aber gleich. 2 Zentimeter mehr an der Vorderachse werden der Kletterfähigkeit nicht zuträglich sein. Bei kleineren Rahmen und nicht so weit ausgezogener Sattelstütze aber vielleicht nicht so ausgeprägt. Für einen Eindruck findest Du Bilder zu meinem R.X1 FS und R.X2 FS, wenn den Links in meiner Signatur folgst.

Thomas


----------



## JanRickmeyer (20. November 2021)

Danke für die Info... Da ich mit 1,90m auch nen bisserl größer geraten bin - trifft die Problematik wahrscheinlich auf uns beide zu und da das Bike ja nicht nur für Tiefenmeter gedacht ist, spielen die Fähigkeiten beim bergauf radeln schon ne wichtige Rolle

Dann wird es halt nen normaler 29er Aufbau...


----------



## JanRickmeyer (20. November 2021)

Danke für die Info. Da ich auch nen bisserl größer bin und das Bike nicht nur für Tiefenmeter gedacht ist - sollte ich das mit dem mullett Aufbau vielleicht nochmal überdenken und das ding als 29er aufbauen. 

Gut das es das IBC noch gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. November 2021)

JanRickmeyer schrieb:


> Hallöchen, ich bin grad dabei mein Winterbauprojekt zu planen und seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines X1 Rahmensets von 2018 (ausm Outlet store)... Außer der Gabel (Intend Hero) ist noch nix komplett fix und ich wollt mal fragen ob es hier jemanden gibt der sein trail/light Enduro bike als mullett bike (also vorn 29er und hinten 27,5) aufgebaut hat..und mal berichten könnte.
> 
> Ach ja und da der Rahmen noch unterwegs ist: welchen Sattelstützendurchmesser hat den der Rahmen?


Nix Mullet bauen, du wirst keinen ordentlichen Drucl mehr am Vorderread haben.
Damit meine ich nicht beim begauf fahren, sondern auf ebenen Trails bis leichtes Gefälle.

Mein Tipp:
*27,5"
*Lenkwinkel auf flach
*neue 36er mit 160mm vorne (MY2021)
*ggf. einen DPX2 hinten
Und ab geht die Post, versprochen aus eigener Erfahrung...


----------



## JanRickmeyer (20. November 2021)

Danke für den Tipp... Zumindest das mit dem nix mullett werd ich berücksichtigen. Dennoch wird der Hobel eher 29er und auf jeden Fall mit der Instinct Hero Gabel... Will die 1900 € für die Gabel ja nicht umsonst ausgeben haben... 😉


----------



## TrailProf (22. November 2021)

JanRickmeyer schrieb:


> ...Dennoch wird der Hobel eher 29er und auf jeden Fall mit der Instinct Hero Gabel... Will die 1900 € für die Gabel ja nicht umsonst ausgeben haben... 😉


Ich habe auch ein 2017er X2 und weiters Laufradsätze in 27,5" und 29". Bei 29" kommt das Tretlager arg hoch und das Fahrverhalten wird spürbar stelziger/kippeliger. Den 29er Satz nehme ich daher nur für Touren so "Marathon like".
Kann mich Rocky da nur anschließen, Aufbau als 27,5". Die Gabel kannst du ja dennoch nehmen, die Geo ist darauf ausgelegt. Auch die 27,5" Räder wurden mit 29" Gabeln ausgestattet.


----------



## JanRickmeyer (27. November 2021)

Hmm, der Unterschied zwischen 27,5 und 29 Zoll sind 1,9 cm... Weiß jetzt nicht ob das so ein riesen Unterschied macht... 

Anyway das Bike wird jetzt erst mal in 29 aufgebaut (hab mir nen PI Rope Carbon LRS gegönnt) und wenn es wirklich zu kipplig sein sollte fliegt der Rahmen eher wieder raus - als das ich zu 27.5 zurück wechsle... Bin mittlerweile ziemlich überzeugt von den größeren LR und mit dem PI Rope gibt es ja auch keinen Gewichtsnachteil.. 

Aber ne andere Frage: welche Vorbaulängen und Winkel fahrt den ihr? Ich schwanke noch zwischen - 7° und 65 mm und 0° und 50 mm. 
Das original Setup war ja glaube ich irgendwas mit 85mm oder so...


----------



## at021971 (27. November 2021)

Das macht es auf jeden Fall. Ich habe an einem meiner Bikes eine Fox Talas mit 100 - 120 - 140 mm und der Unterschied ist schon signifikant.

Thomas


----------



## JanRickmeyer (27. November 2021)

Schon klar. Ich meine auch generell 29 anstatt 27.5 - natürlich macht es nen Unterschied ob du ne Gabel mit 100 mm oder 140 mm fährst


----------



## at021971 (27. November 2021)

Das R.X1 FS und das R.X2 FS von 2017 und 2018 ist in Prinzip ein 27.5" Bike, dass man auch durch Veränderung der Hinterbaulänge und anderer Gabel als 29" Bike aufbauen kann. Dann kommen aber das Tretlager und der Schwerpunkt recht hoch. Für Marathon und Touren wohl kein Problem. Wenn es technischer wird vielleicht nicht so ideal. Aber es gibt genug Leute, inklusive meinem Rotwild Händler, die mit einem 29" Setup bestens klarkommen. 

Thomas


----------



## JanRickmeyer (27. November 2021)

Danke für die Einschätzung. Gab es das X2 nicht auch als "Transalp" in 2019 und irgendwas mit 29pro in 2020? Die Geometrie sieht mir jetzt nicht arg anders aus als 2018...

Anyway, schauen wir mal. Nachher ist man immer klüger. Aber nochmal zu meiner anderen Frage:

welche Vorbaulängen und Winkel fahrt den ihr? Ich schwanke noch zwischen - 7° und 65 mm und 0° und 50 mm.
Das original Setup war ja glaube ich irgendwas mit 85mm oder so...


----------



## at021971 (27. November 2021)

Der Rahmen war sicherlich unverändert. Bei den homöopathischen Dosen, in denen Rotwild Biobikes verkauft hat, machtes es keinen Sinn da jährlich groß was zu ändern. Dafür sind die Formen für Carbon Bikes wohl einfach zu teuer. Und Rotwild hat die Bikes ja explizit als 27.5" und 29" vermarktet. Man muss halt dann mit den jeweiligen Kompromissen, Vor- und Nachteilen leben. Ich für meinen Teil empfinde mein R.X2 FS als vorne zu flach. Das Steuerohr hätte schon den einen oder anderen Zentimeter mehr vertragen können. Mein R.X1 FS kommt vorne viel höher. Und das nicht nur wegen der 160 mm Gabel. Ist so angenehmer zu fahren. 

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanRickmeyer (27. November 2021)

Hmm guter Tipp. Vielleicht ändere ich das Setup der Instinct Hero auch auf 160 mm und ja irgendwo hatte ich in nem Test auch gelesen, dass grad für steile Abfahrten das Steuerrohr zu kurz ist... Das spricht auf jeden Fall auch gegen den - 7° Winkel des Instinct Trail Vorbaus... Dooferweise ist der scheinbar nicht flipflop fähig...


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. November 2021)

JanRickmeyer schrieb:


> Danke für die Einschätzung. Gab es das X2 nicht auch als "Transalp" in 2019 und irgendwas mit 29pro in 2020? Die Geometrie sieht mir jetzt nicht arg anders aus als 2018...
> 
> Anyway, schauen wir mal. Nachher ist man immer klüger. Aber nochmal zu meiner anderen Frage:
> 
> ...


Um bei 27,5" sauber Druck auf Vorderrad zu bekommen sollten es bei mir 65mm sein.


----------



## at021971 (28. November 2021)

Die Rahmen von R.X1 FS und R.X2 FS sind ja noch aus einer Zeit, in der man diese kürzer ausgelegt hat. Heute wären sie wahrscheinlich 3 - 4 cm länger und hätten extrem kurze Vorbauten. Ich habe bei meinem R.X1 FS und R.X2 FS mit 80 mm angefangen und bin dieses Jahr auf 60 mm gewechselt. Speziell beim R.X2 FS hat man jetzt nicht mehr das Gefühl gestreckt auf dem Bike zu sitzen. Und bei 60 mm passt auch noch der Garmin Edge drauf. ;-) 

Thomas


----------



## JoDeCologne (5. Dezember 2021)

JanRickmeyer schrieb:


> Hmm guter Tipp. Vielleicht ändere ich das Setup der Instinct Hero auch auf 160 mm und ja irgendwo hatte ich in nem Test auch gelesen, dass grad für steile Abfahrten das Steuerrohr zu kurz ist... Das spricht auf jeden Fall auch gegen den - 7° Winkel des Instinct Trail Vorbaus... Dooferweise ist der scheinbar nicht flipflop fähig...


Irgendwann knallt dir die Bremse evtl bei -7 auch ins Oberrohr.. außer du spacerst wieder alles hoch, was  -7 & Spacer aber irgendwie „anabsurdumdidum“ treiben? 

Da komm ich lieber, wie immer, mit dem Tipp mit dem flacheren Lenkwinkel/Steuersatz. 
Front wird flacher/tiefer, allerdings auch Reach/Oberrohr kürzer. Bei 190 hast du wohl XL Rahmen?


----------



## JanRickmeyer (17. Dezember 2021)

Jepp ich hab den XL Rahmen... 

Spacer hätte ich eh drunter gebaut (vielleicht nen cm) - das mit der Bremse muss ich mal schauen, dass wäre bei der Direttissima echt ärgerlich - aber das Problem hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie gehabt... 

Ein Problem was ich allerdings habe grad: die Sattelstütze geht bei mir nur ca. 22 cm rein (bei XL Rahmen) - und schaut noch übel weit raus - ich hab anstatt der 175er KS Lev die 200 er genommen - was natürlich schräg aussieht und den Abstand von unterem Pedalpunkt zu Sattel auf 102 cm ergibt (bei ausgefahrener Stütze) - ich bin zwar groß aber so riesig nun auch wieder nicht. Daher die Frage: Kann jemand mal nachmessen wie weit die Sattelstütze theoretisch rein gehen sollte?


----------



## at021971 (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich kann Dir nur ein paar Daten zu meinem R.X2 FS sagen. Bei meinem XL Rahmen kann ich die 175 mm Kind Shock Lev Integra noch 4.5 cm in den Rahmen schieben. So wie ich sie fahre, sind es von Oberkante Schnellspanner bis Oberkante des Drehverschlusses der LEV noch weitere 9,5 cm. Vom unteren Pedalpunkt bis zur Oberkante der unteren Schiene der Sattelaufnahme sind es 98 cm.

Aber beim Alu Rahmen kann das natürlich alles anders sein.

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanRickmeyer (27. Dezember 2021)

Hallöchen, die Fertigstellung meines Bikes (R.x1 Rahmen BJ18) nähert sich dem Ende, ich bin jedoch bei der Kurbel auf ein Problem gestoßen, den die scheint zu schmal? 🤔🤔🤔Ich hab die XTR M9100 und die Kurbelarme bleiben an der Kettenstrebe (oder der anderen Seite) hängen... Gleichzeitig ist die Kurbel zu breit für das Innenlager... Check ich da irgendwas nicht? Hab ich die falsche Kurbel gekauft?


----------



## Orakel (27. Dezember 2021)

Spacer verbauen,.......


----------



## JanRickmeyer (27. Dezember 2021)

Spacer? Ist das nicht nen bisserl sehr russisch? Ich glaube auch nicht das des passt. Da fehlt ja schon einiges an Abstand.. Und irgendwann geht ja auch der andere Kurbelarm nicht mehr drauf. Was ist den der minimale Q Faktor den man fahren kann mit der Kurbel?


----------



## at021971 (27. Dezember 2021)

Das Bike braucht eine Boost Kurbel. Also FC-M91xx-B1 Wahrscheinlich wäre die FC-M9120 Trail Kurbel auch geeigneter. Vergleiche mal den Q-Faktor von FC-M9100 und FC-M9120.

Thomas


----------



## JanRickmeyer (27. Dezember 2021)

Die 9120 hat nen Q Faktor von 168 und die 9100 nur 162, die 9130 hat sogar 171 ist aber für superboost Standard... 

Witziger Weise steht bei der m9100 auch geeignet für boost


----------



## at021971 (27. Dezember 2021)

Es gibt bei Shimano für die 12-fach XTR wohl diverse 1-fach Kurbel mit Q- Faktoren von 162, 168, 171 und 174 mm.








						XTR M9100 Serie | SHIMANO BIKE COMPONENT | SHIMANO BIKE-DEUTSCHLAND
					

Für eine engere Beziehung zwischen Menschen, Natur und Rädern. Wir glauben fest daran, dass wir mit leistungsfähigen Rädern eine bessere Welt für die Zukunft erschaffen können. Wir möchten alle Menschen dazu inspirieren, unsere Produkte im Alltag und an allen Orten, die sie mit ihnen erreichen...




					bike.shimano.com
				




Thomas


----------



## at021971 (27. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe an meinem R.X2 FS eine FC-M9020-B2 mit 174 mm Q-Faktor.

Thomas


----------



## JanRickmeyer (27. Dezember 2021)

I know... Die Frage ist nur welche ist die am besten funktionierende - die rein passt, nicht zu breit ist und auch die Kettenlinie nicht zur Katze macht...


----------



## at021971 (27. Dezember 2021)

Du kannst es ja messen. Kurbel einbauen, Kurbelarme so aufstecken, dass sie parallel zu einander sind und dann messen, welchen Abstand Du mindestens brauchst, damit genug Abstand zu den Kettenstreben bleibt.

Thomas


----------



## JanRickmeyer (27. Dezember 2021)

Hmm guter Tipp... Da scheint es, dass die 6mm mehr bei der 9120 passen müssten... Was ist den eigentlich die Kettenlinie bei dem Bike bei 1x12 Fach? Finde auch dazu kaum Infos... (bei der 9120 wären das 52 mm) bei der 9130 dann schon 56,5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Dezember 2021)

ohne Boost= 47mm
mit Boost= 51mm


----------



## JanRickmeyer (27. Dezember 2021)

Okay... Da bin ich ja mit der 9120 dann am nächsten... Ich hab die jetzt einfach mal bestellt - zurück schicken geht ja immer


----------



## JanRickmeyer (29. Dezember 2021)

Problem gelöst, die M9120 mit dem 168 Q Faktor passt... Super knapp aber geht. Hier übrigens mal nen Zwischenstand zum Projekt


----------



## JanRickmeyer (29. Dezember 2021)

Das Bike nähert sich leider vom Preis der 10k Schallmauer... Wenn ich irgendwo mal noch nen neuen X2 Rahmen in XL herbekommen sollte werd ich die dann wohl mit Sicherheit durchbrechen


----------



## at021971 (29. Dezember 2021)

Irre...10k für ein R.X1 FS???? Hast Du das mit Gold oder Platin belegt? Ich habe in mein R.X2 FS rund 6.800 EUR investiert. Der Rahmen kostet aber auch fast das doppelte. Da wäre noch viel Luft bis 10k gewesen. Dafür hättest Du fast ein Stoll M2 mit einem bei Bike Ahead in Deutschland gefertigten Carbonrahmen bekommen.

Thomas


----------



## JanRickmeyer (29. Dezember 2021)

Naja Gabel, Laufradsatz und Bremse sind ja schon allein 5.300 € plus die 2k für den Rahmen und die aktuellen Preise für XTR Komponenten treiben den Preis ordentlich in die Höhe


----------



## JanRickmeyer (2. Januar 2022)

Liebe Rotwild Jäger! Ein gesundes neues Jahr wünsche ich euch! Mein Bike ist nun endlich fertig und hat auch grad seine Jungfernfahrt mit Bravour gemeistert. Das finale Foto vom kapitalen Dreiender:


----------



## JanRickmeyer (2. Januar 2022)

Verbaut sind übrigens die folgenden Teile (inkl. Auflösung der Rätsel): 

Laufradsatz: PiRope Enduro LRS mit Newman A30 Carbon Felgen in 29 Zoll
Gabel: Intend Hero auf 140mm Federweg eingestellt
Bremsen: Trickstuff Direttissima 
Antrieb: XTR 12 fach mit 10-51 Kassette und 30iger Kettenblatt=> die Kurbel ist die M9120 mit dem Q Faktor von 168... Ist arschknapp geht aber - der Distanzring ist auf der linken Seite verbaut, die Kettenlinie passt perfekt
Lenker ist von Beast mit 800er Breite und 20 mm Rise
Vorbau: Intend Grace Trail mit 60 mm Länge und - 7% (nur 65 Gramm!!! Und in Alu)
Sattelstütze: KS Integra mit 200 mm => völliger Blödsinn die werd ich noch gegen ne kleinere tauschen... Die kommt so extrem hoch raus

Danke für die Unterstützung durchs Schwarmwissen. Wenn jemand grad oder in naher Zukunft vor hat ein R.X1 aufzubauen - gern melden.


----------



## heizer1980 (17. Januar 2022)

Schönes Ding. 

Meine beiden alten Schätzchen bräuchten auch mal was liebe und Zuneigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raziel-Noir (3. September 2022)

Servus! Ich versuche gerade herauszufinden, welcher Achstandart am RE.1 von 2017 verbaut ist!

Maxle, Shimano oder Syntace Boost? 

Ich will den Nachwuchs mitnehmen und möchte den entsprechenden Stechachsadapter von Thule bestellen. Aber bei den zig Varianten blickt ja keine Sau durch.


----------



## C_dale (4. September 2022)

Hi,
laut Rotwild wurde 2017 für die Core als für die Pro-Version des RE.1 ab Werk nachstehender Laufradsatz verbaut:

DT SWISS 27.5 M1900 SPLINE (30)
110-15 / 148-12 TAS

Im Zweifelsfall nachmessen. Es sollten sich 148 mm als Abstand für die Aufnahme des Hinterrades ergeben.
VG


----------



## MB-Locke (4. September 2022)

C_dale schrieb:


> Hi,
> laut Rotwild wurde 2017 für die Core als für die Pro-Version des RE.1 ab Werk nachstehender Laufradsatz verbaut:
> 
> DT SWISS 27.5 M1900 SPLINE (30)
> ...



Hi,
Ohne nachzumessen, hätte ich vermutet, dass es ein Boost (also 148mm Hinterbau ist). Mein 2015/2016er hatte noch 142 Standard X12 achse verbaut, danach wurde es mE geändert.

Im Grundr ist es aber egal, denn wenn du dir von Thule oder Robert-The Axle Projekt die Achse holst, dann ist da ein Spacer (ein silbernes Alu-Drehteil) drin, den man bei 142mm verbauen muss u bei 148mm eben nicht. Ich habe letztes Jahr erst umgebait eg neuem Bike, war easy. Es ist vom Rest (Gewinde) her X12, das müsste M12 x 1.0 sein.

Edit: bei Thule und/oder Robert gibt es ne Schablone zum Ausdrucken wo du deine jetzige als Vorlage drauflegen kannst. Dann gehst du ganz sicher, dass es passt.


----------



## Raziel-Noir (7. September 2022)

Danke für die Antworten, hab jetzt nach Robert-The Axle Project bestellt. Dann bin ich mal auf den ersten Ausflug gespannt....


----------



## JanRickmeyer (20. November 2022)

Hallo liebe Rotwild Jäger 😊, kurz mal wieder ne Frage für das Schwarmwissen. Ich möchte an meinem RX1 (2018er Rahmen) den dämpfer tauschen - brauche aber dafür die Maße für die Dämpferbuchsen. Momentan ist das Bike nicht hier zum nachmessen - hat die zufällig jemand parat? (insbesondere einbaubreite oben und unten) - der Achsdurchmesser ist Standard 8mm? Danke im voraus!


----------



## Andi_72 (19. Dezember 2022)

Schade ist es, schön war es...

Nach fast 13 Jahren und ca 15.oookm geht mein R.R1 FS diesen Winter nun in den Ruhestand.
Der Dämpfer ist restlos ausgeschlagen, und die Hauptlager hat seitliches Spiel. Da Ersatz und Reparatur sich finanziell nicht mehr lohnen bleibt die Erinnerung an viele schönen Touren und ein solides Bike welches mich nie im Stich gelassen hat. Bis auf die üblichen Platten und ein gebrochenes Schaltauge gabs keine Defekte! 

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. Dezember 2022)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Schade ist es, schön war es...
> 
> Nach fast 13 Jahren und ca 15.oookm geht mein R.R1 FS diesen Winter nun in den Ruhestand.
> Der Dämpfer ist restlos ausgeschlagen, und die Hauptlager hat seitliches Spiel. Da Ersatz und Reparatur sich finanziell nicht mehr lohnen bleibt die Erinnerung an viele schönen Touren und ein solides Bike welches mich nie im Stich gelassen hat. Bis auf die üblichen Platten und ein gebrochenes Schaltauge gabs keine Defekte!
> ...



War ne geile Technik mit dem Dämpfer da hinten.
Hatte auch mal ein RCC 0.3 damit. 👍👍👍  Ich wünschte mir, die würden sowas noch mal bauen.


----------



## gloshabigur (21. Dezember 2022)

R.I.P. - hat ja auch ordentlich 'was geleistet; 13 Jahre, 15.000km.


----------



## Andi_72 (21. Dezember 2022)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> War ne geile Technik mit dem Dämpfer da hinten.
> Hatte auch mal ein RCC 0.3 damit. 👍👍👍  Ich wünschte mir, die würden sowas noch mal bauen.


Das stimmt, deswegen habe ich es auch gekauft und so lange gefahren. Sah aus wie ein HT, konnte bergauf gut gesperrt werden und bot gute Dämpfung. Und das Design war sehr elegant.Ich glaube so was kommt nicht mehr, schon gar nicht in „bio“ 😄


----------



## steve73 (23. Dezember 2022)

Falls noch eine „alte“ Rahmen in neu sucht:


----------



## Orakel (23. Dezember 2022)

sind doch alle Heutzutage nimmer Fahrbar  finde das Design der damaligen Rotwild Bikes immer noch gut.....


----------



## steve73 (23. Dezember 2022)

Wer fährt denn Bikes? Alles nur für die Sammlung……


----------



## justFlow (30. Dezember 2022)

Nüx Sammlung?! Du müsstest mein R2 mal aktuell sehen ... 😜 Aber mal geputzt anbei.


RCC.03 lange lange gepflegt und nun als 'Stadtrad' und Fallback für's X1 / Trails
R2 immer noch meine liebste XC-Rakete (ca. 11,2kg all-in)


----------



## Orakel (30. Dezember 2022)

das R2 hatte ich in der gleichen Lackierung, war ein geiles Bike...wenn ich mich recht erinnere lag das Gewicht in der letzten Ausbaustufe bei 10,9 Kg....


----------



## steve73 (30. Dezember 2022)

Ich denke auch noch gerne an mein Altes, aber vermissen tue ich es nicht….
Hätte ich eine Scheune statt einer ETW wäre es vielleicht anders


----------



## nauker (31. Dezember 2022)

Rotwild hat wirklich sehr schöne Räder gebaut, sie haben mich immer angesprochen. Gelegentlich blättere ich tatsächlich auch noch in den alten Katalogen (habe alle von 2006 bis zum Ende)



Bin dieses Jahr ~500km mit dem Rad gefahren - und es macht immer noch mordsmäßig Spass! Schnell bergauf, spurtstark und wendig wie sonstwas;-) aber die Laufleistung wird von Jahr zu Jahr weniger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justFlow (31. Dezember 2022)

Jo stoark, schöne Landen hat dein RCC 1.0 gesehen 🥰 Und 10,05kg ist für ein Fully echt ein top Gewicht, krass  Schön schön auch, 20+ Jahre alte Veteranen immer noch fahren zu sehen! Und der Dämpfer direkt am Sattelrohr hat, wie hier schon erwähnt, unzweifelhaft etwas Elegantes 😃👍


----------

